# Disney Magic Kingdoms



## LoriR

Welcome All!

This is a place to ask and provide tips and tricks to progress in the new Disney Magic Kingdoms online game.

Ask and advise away!!!


----------



## ssmurphy28

Thanks for starting this! This game will sure help pass the time until I can even consider starting to plan our next trip


----------



## MissDisneyDora

I am completely addicted already! Can't put it down.


----------



## Virtucomp

Can someone explain the Mickey meet?  If I see a kid looking to meet Woody I click his bubble and if Woody is not busy I can select the 60 second task to pull his string.  With Mickey when I pick a task the same way Mickey goes off and does the task but the kids don't get to meet him and increase the happiness.  What task do you pick for Mickey to have the kids gather around and become happy?


----------



## wilkeliza

Virtucomp said:


> Can someone explain the Mickey meet?  If I see a kid looking to meet Woody I click his bubble and if Woody is not busy I can select the 60 second task to pull his string.  With Mickey when I pick a task the same way Mickey goes off and does the task but the kids don't get to meet him and increase the happiness.  What task do you pick for Mickey to have the kids gather around and become happy?



You have to pick a task that has the Smiley face on it. It is usually the first task offered. Mickey's is a long one most of the time as you level him up.

Loving the game. My one "tip" is to start long tasks before you go to bed at night. That way your 8 hour task will finish through out the night and you can pick up the next day with out having to wait. I wish they wouldn't have things over 2 hours simply because this is a game that is tailored towards kids and to speed anything up you have to use jewels and jewels cost real money. The only thing I bought was the Pluto package simply because you had to buy him anyways.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I too am addicted in hopes that it kills time before our trip and then of course on our road trip from Northern IL down to Florida!!! 
Ughhh the long time limits are what have my kids not as interested as I am! LOL


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Can someone explain to me what the SOCIAL button does? The names at the bottom of the screen are not all friends with me on Facebook and I am not really what it does when I click on their names??


----------



## wilkeliza

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Can someone explain to me what the SOCIAL button does? The names at the bottom of the screen are not all friends with me on Facebook and I am not really what it does when I click on their names??



Most of the names when you first start are Fake Disney accounts. You will most likely see a username if it is a friend (from FB or from the devices game network). You get to choose 3 check marks from each "friend" which awards you magic.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Ohhhhh thank you!!!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

So what level is everyone at? I really feel like I'm not getting the concept of this as I seem to be moving so slow! LOL! I do open up the app at night and make sure that everyone is on the long 6+ hour tasks for the overnight shift, but I can't seem to balance having all the characters meet everyone that wants to meet them AND still get them to shorter tasks throughout the day (4 hours and below). I am also struggling with getting Pluto and Bo Peep (not enough magic!!)

Oh and I am level 11 but I only have 3 gems and 1300 magic.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

my biggest tip is when tapping on an attracting/concession be sure to only tap once!! =_= I've lost like 10 gems because I tapped twice and guess what's right under my finger after the first tap? The "use gems to finish this task" button.


----------



## Hornsberry

I've noticed when you visit other people's parks, the amount of magic you receive varies depending on which object you select.  It seems like more "expensive" attractions and characters give you more magic.


----------



## Virtucomp

Hope Loneheart said:


> my biggest tip is when tapping on an attracting/concession be sure to only tap once!! =_= I've lost like 10 gems because I tapped twice and guess what's right under my finger after the first tap? The "use gems to finish this task" button.



I got burned on this for 50 gems.  The use gems button is obviously placed to get you to use it by accident so you'll have to buy more.  Not happy about this feature.  There should be a "are you sure?" button first since kids are expected to be playing this.


----------



## CassieChap86

What does it mean to defeat Pete and the Evil Emperor Zurg? How do you defeat them? I want to unlock more characters!


----------



## wilkeliza

CassieChap86 said:


> What does it mean to defeat Pete and the Evil Emperor Zurg? How do you defeat them? I want to unlock more characters!



I think you have to do all of Goofy's tasks and all of Woody's. So you have to unlock the other ones also needed like Bo Peep, Ham, Soldier etc to be able to finish all that. Basically a lot of time or some real money.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Hope Loneheart said:


> my biggest tip is when tapping on an attracting/concession be sure to only tap once!! =_= I've lost like 10 gems because I tapped twice and guess what's right under my finger after the first tap? The "use gems to finish this task" button.



UGHHH!!! I lost almost all of my gems because of this, definitely my pet peeve!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Hornsberry said:


> I've noticed when you visit other people's parks, the amount of magic you receive varies depending on which object you select.  It seems like more "expensive" attractions and characters give you more magic.



How are you able to visit other people's parks?


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

What do the parades do? I've sent 4 around and have not noticed any type of difference in anything, I could be wrong though. TIA!

ETA: I know you get the things they say you get when the parade is over, but I thought it had something to do with crowd happiness?


----------



## Mortlives

Yes, more help with the parades would be appreciated. I tried to assign 2 floats because a hint says more floats = better, but it wouldn't let me assign more than one. How do you do 2?


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Yup, I can't assign more than one as well but the other thing I wanted to ask is if anyone has been able to watch advertisements for more gems? It keeps telling me to do it (when in the parade screen), but when I click on it to watch them, it tells me that I have no more videos at this time....BUT I have never even been able to watch one.


----------



## wilkeliza

Mortlives said:


> Yes, more help with the parades would be appreciated. I tried to assign 2 floats because a hint says more floats = better, but it wouldn't let me assign more than one. How do you do 2?



You have to unlock the second assignment. I think it took jewels. 



DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> What do the parades do? I've sent 4 around and have not noticed any type of difference in anything, I could be wrong though. TIA!
> 
> ETA: I know you get the things they say you get when the parade is over, but I thought it had something to do with crowd happiness?



Parades get you random things, sometimes magic, sometimes jewels, and sometimes the items needed to upgrade characters.


----------



## Hornsberry

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> How are you able to visit other people's parks?


Tap the "Social" button.  If you're connected via Facebook (or GaneCenter for iOS) you can see your friends' parks.  I have one Facebook friend who plays, plus four "fake" friends that also show up.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Yup, I can't assign more than one as well but the other thing I wanted to ask is if anyone has been able to watch advertisements for more gems? It keeps telling me to do it (when in the parade screen), but when I click on it to watch them, it tells me that I have no more videos at this time....BUT I have never even been able to watch one.


 you need to have characters from multiple sets to have more parade floats. Like having a toy story character will unlock the toy story float. After you pay 5(I think?) gems you unlock a slot to add another float so when it's parade time you tap each float to add it. 

As far as the vids for gems, it's geo locked to only America so if your outside of America that's why, if you not then they probably don't have any sponsors for this game yet


----------



## AB0318

Question! How can you send Jessie to Yodel at Al's Toy Barn? That's not an option. I've sent her to yodel and I've sent her to Al's Toy Barn and nothing seems to be working to achieve that activity for the quest.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thank you!


----------



## Mortlives

AB0318 said:


> Question! How can you send Jessie to Yodel at Al's Toy Barn? That's not an option. I've sent her to yodel and I've sent her to Al's Toy Barn and nothing seems to be working to achieve that activity for the quest.



Sounds like we're in the same place in the game. I am now wondering if I didn't scroll down far enough on Woody's options.


----------



## CassieChap86

AB0318 said:


> Question! How can you send Jessie to Yodel at Al's Toy Barn? That's not an option. I've sent her to yodel and I've sent her to Al's Toy Barn and nothing seems to be working to achieve that activity for the quest.



I can't remember exactly what that task is titled, but if you click on Jessie's quest button and then click to send her to yodel- it should bring up all of her tasks- it will be the first task and will be in bold lettering (whereas the other tasks will not be bold). Hope that helps. I was confused too because it's not titled that way but I clicked the first one and it worked.


----------



## mandis77

been playing about a week and totally addicted!  Waiting to see what to do about Pete and Zurg.   I just keep following the quests hoping eventually it will turn into something.  Almost have Soldier woken up than hoping something will happen!


----------



## KayleeUK

I am struggling to see my son's, we are both on game centre and are 'friends' on there. any clues?


----------



## Mortlives

CassieChap86 said:


> I can't remember exactly what that task is titled, but if you click on Jessie's quest button and then click to send her to yodel- it should bring up all of her tasks- it will be the first task and will be in bold lettering (whereas the other tasks will not be bold). Hope that helps. I was confused too because it's not titled that way but I clicked the first one and it worked.



It's the one about Making Plans at Al's Toy Barn. It takes 2 hours.


----------



## janni518

LoriR said:


> Welcome All!
> 
> This is a place to ask and provide tips and tricks to progress in the new Disney Magic Kingdoms online game.
> 
> Ask and advise away!!!



Can I just ask about what is allowed and what isn't? I don't want to cheat, but I would like a clearer understanding of the rules and such. I went on a another page and it was all about how to cheat and get gems.


----------



## janni518

Hope Loneheart said:


> my biggest tip is when tapping on an attracting/concession be sure to only tap once!! =_= I've lost like 10 gems because I tapped twice and guess what's right under my finger after the first tap? The "use gems to finish this task" button.



That happened to me too. I've been careful not to spend the money and put in a support ticket asking that it be reversed. I doubt I'll get my money back but maybe if enough people complain, they'll move the button, or add a confirmation. It not an accident that it's set up that way. I ran into the same issue on the only other game I play. They added the confirmation option after a concert effort by the players to complain and lodge support tickets. 

I have been playing for a week (with dh also) and just hit level 13. The hardest thing seems to be earning the required "magic" to proceed with each step.


----------



## Kenny1113

I'm with others on the parade thing-seems like I got ripped off on that one. I have two floats and sent it around for 550 in hopes of earning gems and trinkets. All I got was a set of Mickey ears and some magic, less than I spent. Not 1 gem. 

Ditto to the pp about the bolder task to send Jessie to yodel at the toy barn. I had waited to upgrade her just to get the yodel feature, only to find out that was not it. :/


----------



## Kenny1113

Hope Loneheart said:


> my biggest tip is when tapping on an attracting/concession be sure to only tap once!! =_= I've lost like 10 gems because I tapped twice and guess what's right under my finger after the first tap? The "use gems to finish this task" button.



Grr! I didn't even realize I had done this. I went to my game, I had had 43 gems, now I'm at 37. I had thought some of my houses gave me a lot of magic. :/



mandis77 said:


> Almost have Soldier woken up than hoping something will happen!



Not much:/ he just finished he first quest, but has to be unlocked to level 2 to do next quest.


----------



## mandis77

This morning I was able to wake up or whatever the area in front of Tomorrowland.  My issue is why does it take so long to do everything?  Seriously, 8 hours to open up a section of park.  It cost over 5000 magic - maybe that's the key.


----------



## cavepig

I've been playing & find it fun & a nice distraction. Can't think of any new tips not already mentioned, maybe just keep track of the tasks that take 2 characters and not to keep assigning both to separate tasks so they'll both be freed up at the same time to do the buddy task.  Seems like I kept sending Woody off forgetting I needed him for some buddy tasks with Jessie.



mandis77 said:


> My issue is why does it take so long to do everything?  Seriously, 8 hours to open up a section of park.  It cost over 5000 magic - maybe that's the key.


  So, it lasts I guess & drives us crazy trying to get through it!  I just can't see little kids playing it at all for lack of patience.


----------



## NedsTJ

Goofys Hat. I need this to level him up from  1, but I just can't seem to get it. Aside from spending gems, is it one of the items you can get from tasks?


----------



## mills10

Help! My problem is the game has stopped giving me story progressing tasks for Mickey and Goofy! I've opened up the California Screamin', but can't open the areas around it because they say "complete more of Goody Quests", but I'm level 14 and haven't gotten a Goofy quest since I was around level 11! I keep getting Toy Story quests and have unlocked Sarge, Bo Beep, and Hamm.


----------



## Mortlives

I find you don't always get quests for all the characters. Currently, I am getting Toy Story and Tinkerbell quests. I am assuming I will get more Goofy quests after I have Bo Peep or perhaps Pixie Hollow finishes building.


----------



## disneylove16

Any thoughts on if they plan to expand the character groups in the game? I would love if they offered Lilo & Stitch and Frozen characters to unlock. I'm on level 14, and completely addicted!


----------



## mesaboy2

NedsTJ said:


> Goofys Hat. I need this to level him up from  1, but I just can't seem to get it. Aside from spending gems, *is it one of the items you can get from tasks*?



Yes.  If you click on Goofy on the character selection screen, what he needs to level up is listed in the lower left.  If you click on those items, it will tell you what tasks (by which characters) will get you the item.


----------



## Kenny1113

mills10 said:


> Help! My problem is the game has stopped giving me story progressing tasks for Mickey and Goofy! I've opened up the California Screamin', but can't open the areas around it because they say "complete more of Goody Quests", but I'm level 14 and haven't gotten a Goofy quest since I was around level 11! I keep getting Toy Story quests and have unlocked Sarge, Bo Beep, and Hamm.




I just got another quest for him, haven't had one in a long time. It is to make a sandwich at mickey's house. Have you already done this one?

I agree with a pp. While its fun,  as the game progresses tasks take longer, so I can see me losing interest.


----------



## mandis77

Finally doing something with that troublemaker Pete!


----------



## LoriR

janni518 said:


> Can I just ask about what is allowed and what isn't? I don't want to cheat, but I would like a clearer understanding of the rules and such. I went on a another page and it was all about how to cheat and get gems.


Thanks for asking!  The DIS does not encourage or allow discussing ways to circumvent Disney's rules. The tips posted here should follow they way Disney meant the game to be played.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Kenny1113

mandis77 said:


> Finally doing something with that troublemaker Pete!


How long did it take to get there?


----------



## mandis77

Complete all the missions that involve Mickey and Goofy playing instruments together.  Eventually they make a plan and go "stand up to Pete".  That'd where I am right now.... and of course it takes 8 hours to see what happens next!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

For those suck without plot progessing quests; more quest become unlocked by lvling the characters... and buying new attractions (I got some quest for Pluto after buying his house and that lead to more quest for goofy and mickey)


----------



## maganlovesdisney

my problem im having is that in my quest que jessie is still there and when i click it, it says to send to her to do her "hey howdy hey" dance. but when i do and she finishes, nothing happens. that quest doesnt go away. and i can't figure out how to defeat pete. HELP PLEASE!!! im in love with this game and i dont want to get rid of it.


----------



## brandaid

mandis77 said:


> Complete all the missions that involve Mickey and Goofy playing instruments together.  Eventually they make a plan and go "stand up to Pete".  That'd where I am right now.... and of course it takes 8 hours to see what happens next!


As you've probably discovered by now, after Mickey, Goofy, and Pluto complete their quest against Pete you still have to send two of them back to finish the job. That makes this a minimum 16 hour task!


----------



## maganlovesdisney

i dont have any options of playing instruments together with goofy and mickey.


----------



## Donald for mayor

I seem to be at a bit of a stand still with unlocking areas. Does anyone know if you need Pluto to unlock the area below Tomorrowland or below California Screamin'? I have Goofy at level 7 but haven't had a new quest for a while. Mickey is only level 6 at the moment.


----------



## brandaid

maganlovesdisney said:


> i dont have any options of playing instruments together with goofy and mickey.


How far along are you?  The different available quests are shown in yellow background along the left side of the screen. Just continue completing Goofy's and Mickey's quests as they become available and eventually you'll get the music quests.


----------



## mar7967

I had a long delay of no mickey/goofy quests, and only toy story/tink quests, before I finally got back to goofy defeating Pete quests yesterday. Hang in there everyone!


----------



## cavepig

Anyone unlock Monsters Inc. characters yet?  Wondering when they open up.  I'm still trying to get BoPeep & Sarge unlocked, those random items can be quiet hard to get for them it seems. 
I go back and forth on working on quests or characters to unlock, seems like I'm stuck with lots of Woody quests at the moment.


----------



## Disneymom6!

How do I send woody to practice his lasso skills for the rodeo?  I finally go Jessie to yodel at Als Toy Barn. I have sent woody to practice his lasso skills but it doesn't mark off the task. Any ideas?


----------



## brandaid

*My Review of Disney Magic Kingdoms 

I had been waiting for this app since its announcement at D23 last year, and I've been playing it since it arrived in the App Store.  I was hoping that it was going to be a "Roller Coaster Tycoon" style game and I was slightly disappointed that it turned out to be more of a "Simpson's Tapped Out" model.  That being said, I enjoyed the Simpson's game, and was ready to get started on Magic Kingdoms.  Right from the start, I was impressed with the look of the game.  The graphics and animations are fantastic.  I love the reinterpretations of the familiar attractions and landmarks of the different Disney Parks.  I also love the look of the different "Mickey Ears" you have to collect to level up the different characters.  It runs very smoothly on my iPhone 6 Plus, as well.
Now for the negative aspects of the game. First, and this is critical, this game will not appeal to young children.  Sure, they'll be taken with it initially, but their interest will quickly wane after all their characters are tied up with hours long tasks and there's nothing for them to do. Kids aren't known for their patience.  Second, there just isn't enough freedom in the game to make choices.  There's actually no freedom at all.  Sure, you can choose to do one task over another, and you can choose where to place certain attractions and decorations, but this will not advance you in the game. The only way to advance in the game and unlock the rest of the park is to complete a very linear path of quests, over which you have no decisions to make at all.  And because of this, this game will also not appeal to most adults for very long. And lastly, the in app purchase marketplace seems to be out of whack when you compare the cost of purchasing gems to the amount of gems needed to purchase attractions or speed up tasks.  I've played these types of games in the past and would occasionally spend five dollars for in game currency to buy this or that, but when I look at the economy of this game $5 gets you 110 gems, which isn't enough to purchase the cheapest attraction, RC Racers (125 Gems).  This needs to be tweaked.
All in all, I think that this game could be very enjoyable with a few improvements: Shorter wait times, more freedom, and a more reasonable economic structure.
*


----------



## Chickkypoo

I didn't purchase the Pluto offer when it first came up, and now I'm thinking I should have. Does anyone know if it becomes re-offered after a period of time, or was it a one-time offer at the beginning of the game?


----------



## brandaid

Chickkypoo said:


> I didn't purchase the Pluto offer when it first came up, and now I'm thinking I should have. Does anyone know if it becomes re-offered after a period of time, or was it a one-time offer at the beginning of the game?


I have no way of knowing, but if it does come back (chances are that it will) I would recommend getting it.  Pluto has been very helpful, particularly in defeating Pete.


----------



## mandis77

I'm almost ready to welcome Buzz... it's taking awhile to collect his special items.  I can welcome Rex now but it takes a ridiculous number of gems, I think 275 or around that much.  AND I can unlock the area below California Screamin' but it costs 25,000 magic.  It seems like you have to spend real money to get ahead in this game.


----------



## brandaid

mandis77 said:


> I'm almost ready to welcome Buzz... it's taking awhile to collect his special items.  I can welcome Rex now but it takes a ridiculous number of gems, I think 275 or around that much.  AND I can unlock the area below California Screamin' but it costs 25,000 magic.  It seems like you have to spend real money to get ahead in this game.


I have one more Ray Gun to collect but I haven't gotten any Ears yet. Just spent another $5 on gems to build Parachute Drop because that gives you a chance on both Ray Gun and Buzz Ears. Rex is 295 Gems and I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that since, like Pluto, Rex has no other Welcoming requirements, Rex will possibly be offered at a special promotion price.  At least I'm hoping so, I've already spent $14 on this "free"game.


----------



## brandaid

cavepig said:


> Anyone unlock Monsters Inc. characters yet?  Wondering when they open up.  I'm still trying to get BoPeep & Sarge unlocked, those random items can be quiet hard to get for them it seems.
> I go back and forth on working on quests or characters to unlock, seems like I'm stuck with lots of Woody quests at the moment.


Mike is the first Monsters Inc character you will be able to unlock, and it says to unlock him you "need to complete more Toy Story quests".  So you're going to have to welcome Bo Peep, Sarge, Hamm, and Buzz before Mike will be available.  I have all of them except Buzz right now (working on him) and I still haven't unlocked Mike.  Just keep working on the quests that you have and eventually you'll start unlocking and welcoming more characters.  Is your happiness meter maxed out, because when it is you'll get a 10% increased chance of character collectible drops.


----------



## brandaid

I've been playing this since it launched and I'm currently at #5899 on the Lifetime Visitors Leaderboard.  Clearly some people are spending serious money on this.


----------



## Maineiak

brandaid said:


> I've been playing this since it launched and I'm currently at #5899 on the Lifetime Visitors Leaderboard.  Clearly some people are spending serious money on this.



#35,113 myself.  Been playing sporadically since launch.  Haven't put any money into it either and probably don't plan to.


----------



## Mortlives

My Pluto had to nap twice before I got another Goofy quest. Just reporting, in case anyone else sends him for a nap, and the quest disappears but nothing happens.


----------



## brandaid

Maineiak said:


> #35,113 myself.  Been playing sporadically since launch.  Haven't put any money into it either and probably don't plan to.


I hadn't planned to either, but I've already dropped $14 on it. I think I'm done with that unless they have another Pluto style promotion.


----------



## SarahKCanadian

"Send Jessie to perform a 'yodeo' act". I can't get this quest finished!  I think I've done about every option she has and can't finish the quest. Any insight.  Thanks in advance!  °O°


----------



## Rickycowslip

what i don't get is the apparent love triangle between Jessie, Woody and Bo Peep? Jessie gazes lovingly in Woody's direction yet seems oblivious that his eye has been caught the shallow sheep loser... only seen TS1, does the answer lie in the films or am I reading too much into it?


----------



## brandaid

SarahKCanadian said:


> "Send Jessie to perform a 'yodeo' act". I can't get this quest finished!  I think I've done about every option she has and can't finish the quest. Any insight.  Thanks in advance!  °O°


When you select the quest "Send Jesse to Perform a Yodeo Act" and her task page comes up, you won't see anything about a Yodeo Act. The top task on the list is the one you select, I can't remember what it was called right now, but that's the one. After you select it you should see a timer icon appear in your quest list. Hope this helps.


----------



## brandaid

Rickycowslip said:


> what i don't get is the apparent love triangle between Jessie, Woody and Bo Peep? Jessie gazes lovingly in Woody's direction yet seems oblivious that his eye has been caught the shallow sheep loser... only seen TS1, does the answer lie in the films or am I reading too much into it?


First, stop what you're doing and go watch Toy Story 2 and 3!  The only other thing I'll say is, wait until you've welcomed Buzz.


----------



## SarahKCanadian

brandaid said:


> When you select the quest "Send Jesse to Perform a Yodeo Act" and her task page comes up, you won't see anything about a Yodeo Act. The top task on the list is the one you select, I can't remember what it was called right now, but that's the one. After you select it you should see a timer icon appear in your quest list. Hope this helps.


Just tried!  Thanks!  I'll let you know!


----------



## rlk0875

Help! My Happiness level is stuck at 99%. I am on the Ecstatic level but every time I collect a new smiley face, my meter very briefly flicks to 100% but then drops back to 99%. I have emailed customer care but their only solution so far is to close out the game and reboot my phone. I have done this several times but it hasn't worked. Is anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions on how to fix it?


----------



## mandis77

rlk0875 said:


> Help! My Happiness level is stuck at 99%. I am on the Ecstatic level but every time I collect a new smiley face, my meter very briefly flicks to 100% but then drops back to 99%. I have emailed customer care but their only solution so far is to close out the game and reboot my phone. I have done this several times but it hasn't worked. Is anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions on how to fix it?


Mine does that too... I just thought I maxed out.   Not so?


----------



## Mortlives

mandis77 said:


> Mine does that too... I just thought I maxed out.   Not so?



That's what I thought as well.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Rickycowslip said:


> what i don't get is the apparent love triangle between Jessie, Woody and Bo Peep? Jessie gazes lovingly in Woody's direction yet seems oblivious that his eye has been caught the shallow sheep loser... only seen TS1, does the answer lie in the films or am I reading too much into it?



I was a little surprised by the "Go send Bo Peep to spend Quality Time with Woody" Quest. Which, of course I am stuck at, because I FINALLY welcomed Bo Peep after getting those parts, and now she needs level 2 just to go ahem...."spend quality time" with Woody.



rlk0875 said:


> Help! My Happiness level is stuck at 99%. I am on the Ecstatic level but every time I collect a new smiley face, my meter very briefly flicks to 100% but then drops back to 99%. I have emailed customer care but their only solution so far is to close out the game and reboot my phone. I have done this several times but it hasn't worked. Is anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions on how to fix it?



I don't see where there is any benefit after you are already in the Ecstatic level. I'm only at 50%, but there is no additional level, so from what I can see, it doesn't matter.

I have read the replies, but I'm not clear- has anyone been able to defeat Pete without welcoming Pluto? I also didn't jump on the "special" and now I don't want to pay 4.99 for the level of gems that isn't even enough to get Pluto. As far as needing 25,000 magic to unlock a new section, I might just have that by the time I get there since the only thing I seem to be doing is 6 and 8 hour tasks just to get parts!


----------



## mills10

[/QUOTE]I have read the replies, but I'm not clear- has anyone been able to defeat Pete without welcoming Pluto? I also didn't jump on the "special" and now I don't want to pay 4.99 for the level of gems that isn't even enough to get Pluto. As far as needing 25,000 magic to unlock a new section, I might just have that by the time I get there since the only thing I seem to be doing is 6 and 8 hour tasks just to get parts! [/QUOTE]

I just beat Pete this weekend without Pluto.  It just takes longer.  You have to send either Mickey, Goofy, or Pluto to make noise at Pete 5 times for 8 hours...  You can send 3 at a time so without Pluto I sent Mickey and Goofy twice at the same time, then Mickey one more time.


----------



## Rickycowslip

I have read the replies, but I'm not clear- has anyone been able to defeat Pete without welcoming Pluto? I also didn't jump on the "special" and now I don't want to pay 4.99 for the level of gems that isn't even enough to get Pluto. As far as needing 25,000 magic to unlock a new section, I might just have that by the time I get there since the only thing I seem to be doing is 6 and 8 hour tasks just to get parts! [/QUOTE]

I just beat Pete this weekend without Pluto.  It just takes longer.  You have to send either Mickey, Goofy, or Pluto to make noise at Pete 5 times for 8 hours...  You can send 3 at a time so without Pluto I sent Mickey and Goofy twice at the same time, then Mickey one more time.[/QUOTE]

Good to know thanks Mlls10, I'm determined to beat this game without spending a penny...


----------



## brandaid

rlk0875 said:


> Help! My Happiness level is stuck at 99%. I am on the Ecstatic level but every time I collect a new smiley face, my meter very briefly flicks to 100% but then drops back to 99%. I have emailed customer care but their only solution so far is to close out the game and reboot my phone. I have done this several times but it hasn't worked. Is anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions on how to fix it?


There's nothing wrong, you're at the max happiness level. From now on you just need to keep it from dropping below 0% when you would move down from ecstatic to the joyous level and lose your 10% drop bonus.


----------



## mydisneyfix

Is there a task that says to go make noise at Pete?  I've been upgrading Goofy and Mickey a lot but I don't see any tasks about making noise.


----------



## Jenis

mydisneyfix said:


> Is there a task that says to go make noise at Pete?  I've been upgrading Goofy and Mickey a lot but I don't see any tasks about making noise.



Yes, but not until level 16 I think.


----------



## AmandaBurgess

On the defeat evil pete quest, it shows I've defeated him 5/5 times but won't do anything.  Anyone else have this problem?  How can I advance that task!?!


----------



## Tiana23

I had the same problem, and have called Gameloft. Apparently this is a widespread issue. You have to call and have your game reverted back to before the quest and do it over again. No fair!


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Kenny1113

Uh oh! I'm currently on 4 and 5 of the defeat Pete. I hope they get it fixed in the next 8 hrs. Lol


----------



## AmandaBurgess

Tiana23 said:


> I had the same problem, and have called Gameloft. Apparently this is a widespread issue. You have to call and have your game reverted back to before the quest and do it over again. No fair!


Thanks so much!


----------



## brandaid

Kenny1113 said:


> Uh oh! I'm currently on 4 and 5 of the defeat Pete. I hope they get it fixed in the next 8 hrs. Lol


I didn't have that issue.  I'm on iOS, maybe it's an android issue.


----------



## brandaid

I just welcomed Buzz. Waiting 60 minutes for it to complete.


----------



## maganlovesdisney

i am on level 14, mickey is level 5, goofy is level 5, woody is level 5, hamm is level 1, jessie is level 3, and tink is level 3. i have played all of the quests for both mickey and goofy but have yet been given another quest for either of them for a while. i haven't even done anything about pete yet because it hasn't come up. and its asking me to build daisy's diner and i can't because its not unlocked because i haven't defeated pete yet. i dont know if i have done something wrong or if i need to start the game over or just get rid of it because of how far ive come with it so far. i dont know if it has  "bug" in the game or what. but im not able to progress


----------



## brandaid

maganlovesdisney said:


> i am on level 14, mickey is level 5, goofy is level 5, woody is level 5, hamm is level 1, jessie is level 3, and tink is level 3. i have played all of the quests for both mickey and goofy but have yet been given another quest for either of them for a while. i haven't even done anything about pete yet because it hasn't come up. and its asking me to build daisy's diner and i can't because its not unlocked because i haven't defeated pete yet. i dont know if i have done something wrong or if i need to start the game over or just get rid of it because of how far ive come with it so far. i dont know if it has  "bug" in the game or what. but im not able to progress


Have you welcomed Bo Peep?


----------



## maganlovesdisney

brandaid said:


> Have you welcomed Bo Peep?


No I have not. How do I do that?


----------



## Hope Loneheart

mandis77 said:


> but it costs 25,000 magic. It seems like you have to spend real money to get ahead in this game.


 yeah, and with how much it costs to lvl up and welcome new characters, it's not worth it for such little space.  after getting Buzz I'm dogging my rows of hamburger stands for enough magic to unlock the next quest related patch of tomorrow land


----------



## Hope Loneheart

brandaid said:


> I've been playing this since it launched and I'm currently at #5899 on the Lifetime Visitors Leaderboard.  Clearly some people are spending serious money on this.


I've only bought the Pluto promo and I'm #1124...


----------



## mandis77

brandaid said:


> I just welcomed Buzz. Waiting 60 minutes for it to complete.



same here - 52 mins left


----------



## wilkeliza

Does anyone else keep loosing happiness points? Is that suppose to happen? I am past the 3rd happiness goal but everytime I log back in my happiness points are less that when I stopped playing the day before.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

wilkeliza said:


> Does anyone else keep loosing happiness points? Is that suppose to happen? I am past the 3rd happiness goal but everytime I log back in my happiness points are less that when I stopped playing the day before.


yeah, it to keep you coming back to grant more wishes to keep it up


----------



## brandaid

Buzz is now confronting Emperor Zurg!  I think Space Mountain will be unlocked after this!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Ok, I just got a quest from the wizard- The Plan Part 4- Expand to Reach Pete's RV. When that 12 hours is up, will I finally get to defeat that troublemaker Pete? 

This is the section behind California Screamin'- I believe it was 4500 magic.


----------



## wilkeliza

Hope Loneheart said:


> yeah, it to keep you coming back to grant more wishes to keep it up



Boo. I play every day and every time it is still lower. It if frustrating. I would get if I wasn't playing the game at least once a day but what do they expect me to do? Play every chance I get?


----------



## brandaid

wilkeliza said:


> Boo. I play every day and every time it is still lower. It if frustrating. I would get if I wasn't playing the game at least once a day but what do they expect me to do? Play every change I get?


Yes


----------



## wilkeliza

brandaid said:


> Yes



Thankfully I don't currently have a shortage of balloons. I'm just trying to keep the 10% magic bonus.


----------



## brandaid

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Ok, I just got a quest from the wizard- The Plan Part 4- Expand to Reach Pete's RV. When that 12 hours is up, will I finally get to defeat that troublemaker Pete?
> 
> This is the section behind California Screamin'- I believe it was 4500 magic.


Soon after that you'll get the Stand Up to Pete quest. If you have Pluto, you can send Pluto, Mickey and Goofy to make noise at Pete. You have to do it 5 times, but if you have all 3 characters it'll take you 16 hours. If you don't have Pluto, though, it'll take you 24 hours.


----------



## brandaid

Just completed Buzz's Confront Zurg quest.  Unfortunately, it appears there will be a few more hurdles before unlocking Space Mountain.


----------



## mandis77

brandaid said:


> Just completed Buzz's Confront Zurg quest.  Unfortunately, it appears there will be a few more hurdles before unlocking Space Mountain.



Too bad - I have about 4 hours left in the quest.


----------



## ElisabethB1981

Does anyone know how to increase attendance? I have some rides in the back section of my park and nobody ever seems to go back there.


----------



## brandaid

ElisabethB1981 said:


> Does anyone know how to increase attendance? I have some rides in the back section of my park and nobody ever seems to go back there.


Attendance numbers go up in accordance with your happiness level. The higher the level, the faster it goes up.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Is there a benefit to adding people on facebook just for this game? It's not something I am looking to do, but when I look at the Kingdoms facebook page, people are constantly asking people to add them.


----------



## brandaid

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Is there a benefit to adding people on facebook just for this game? It's not something I am looking to do, but when I look at the Kingdoms facebook page, people are constantly asking people to add them.


I believe the benefit would be receiving more magic from visiting friends parks than you receive from the virtual friends that the game comes with. The more friends you have connected, the more parks you can visit, the more magic you can acquire.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

brandaid said:


> Soon after that you'll get the Stand Up to Pete quest. If you have Pluto, you can send Pluto, Mickey and Goofy to make noise at Pete. You have to do it 5 times, but if you have all 3 characters it'll take you 16 hours. If you don't have Pluto, though, it'll take you 24 hours.



Still not there yet, its ANOTHER 12 HOURS for The Plan, Part 5- Send Mickey and Goofy to Create a new plan. 

I can now unlock the section in front of California Screamin' for 25,000 magic, too, but I don't see any reason. It's just place to put stuff. I'm not running out of room anytime soon.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I don't know what exact date this was launched vs. what exact date I started, but I can't wait until the first person on the thread hits 30 days and gets the Buzz Ride!


----------



## mandis77

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I don't know what exact date this was launched vs. what exact date I started, but I can't wait until the first person on the thread hits 30 days and gets the Buzz Ride!



Yes how exciting!  I started playing on 3/17, I don't know if that was the first date though.  Currently Woody is checking on Buzz in Astro Orbiter - I have 90 minutes left.  I believe it's another part of defeating Emperor Zurg.  After that so much of the game is unlocked!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I've been playing since the 17th and still waiting on my tinkerbell gift! I contacted them and they are attempting to help but nothing they have suggested is working :/


----------



## minniesBFF

wilkeliza said:


> Thankfully I don't currently have a shortage of balloons. I'm just trying to keep the 10% magic bonus.


Getting to ecstatic happiness level doesn't just give you 10% more balloons, it gives you a 10% higher chance of earning any special item when your characters do tasks (the rare character mickey heads, for example).  I think it was beneficial for me to be at the ecstatic level when I was collecting my items to unlock Bo Peep.


----------



## Raizzenbran

mandis77 said:


> Finally doing something with that troublemaker Pete!


Can you help me!!?? I have defeated Pete. Well. I've sent my characters 5 times to attack him. Now on the side under quests I click on Pete and it says 5/5 completed but I have nothing to do. Nothing is popping up. There's no missions for anybody else. How do I progress!!??


----------



## mandis77

Raizzenbran said:


> Can you help me!!?? I have defeated Pete. Well. I've sent my characters 5 times to attack him. Now on the side under quests I click on Pete and it says 5/5 completed but I have nothing to do. Nothing is popping up. There's no missions for anybody else. How do I progress!!??



I saw on Facebook the game is having some problems.   If you contact customer service they should be able to help you.


----------



## Raizzenbran

Yeah. I have sent them two emails. No reply. It's scaring me because I feel like they're gonna tell me I have to start over. I'll throw my phone they say that ****.


----------



## minniesBFF

I heard that both Rex and Boo are in app purchase only characters, and they are both outrageously priced. Has anyone gotten that far in the game yet?  Just curious...


----------



## wilkeliza

minniesBFF said:


> I heard that both Rex and Boo are in app purchase only characters, and they are both outrageously priced. Has anyone gotten that far in the game yet?  Just curious...



Rex is in app purchase only threw gems. So you either save all the gems you even get for him or pay for it. He's roughly 5 bucks!


----------



## minniesBFF

wilkeliza said:


> Rex is in app purchase only threw gems. So you either save all the gems you even get for him or pay for it. He's roughly 5 bucks!


Man, I'm really hoping to keep from spending real money on this game.  I love it, but this is discouraging!


----------



## Kenny1113

wilkeliza said:


> Rex is in app purchase only threw gems. So you either save all the gems you even get for him or pay for it. He's roughly 5 bucks!



Or 295 gems.  
But on the plus side you earn 20 gems for collecting all the characters.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

minniesBFF said:


> I heard that both Rex and Boo are in app purchase only characters, and they are both outrageously priced. Has anyone gotten that far in the game yet?  Just curious...


rex is a butt ton of gems but Bo isn't. Some of the items needed to welcome her were just extremely rare so it can take a few days to welcome her


----------



## brandaid

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Still not there yet, its ANOTHER 12 HOURS for The Plan, Part 5- Send Mickey and Goofy to Create a new plan.
> 
> I can now unlock the section in front of California Screamin' for 25,000 magic, too, but I don't see any reason. It's just place to put stuff. I'm not running out of room anytime soon.


Yes, I'd rather save my magic for clearing out Tomorrowland as it becomes available.


----------



## brandaid

minniesBFF said:


> I heard that both Rex and Boo are in app purchase only characters, and they are both outrageously priced. Has anyone gotten that far in the game yet?  Just curious...


Rex is 295 gems, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he'll be part of a promo offer like Pluto was. Pure speculation, but it doesn't hurt to dream, right?


----------



## aebeauregard

brandaid said:


> Rex is 295 gems, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he'll be part of a promo offer like Pluto was. Pure speculation, but it doesn't hurt to dream, right?


I'm hoping for the same thing!!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## brandaid

I hope, in a future update, that they make it possible to zoom out farther on your Park. It would be nice to be able to see the whole thing at once.


----------



## Zorkel567

Hope Loneheart said:


> rex is a butt ton of gems but Bo isn't. Some of the items needed to welcome her were just extremely rare so it can take a few days to welcome her



The only way to welcome Boo is with 395 gems.

I just unlocked Space Mountain finally, and now have the ability to welcome both Daisy and Mike.


----------



## mandis77

Zorkel567 said:


> The only way to welcome Boo is with 395 gems.
> 
> I just unlocked Space Mountain finally, and now have the ability to welcome both Daisy and Mike.



How long did it take?  All my people are now doing missions in Pizza Planet.


----------



## Virtucomp

If you have multiple apple devices that your playing on you can back up a little if you accidentally used GEMs due to the click bug.  So I run on my iPad and also on my iPhone.  When you switch you have to have the game closed or it won't ask you to load from the cloud.  It shows you two options, the device backup and the cloud backup. 

If you are using one device and accidentally click too much and your GEMs go away switch over to your other device and start up with the backup that has the most GEMs.  This may require you to re-do some quests or tasks but at least you restore the GEMs.  I was at 75 gems and used about 30 by accident by clicking the icons too fast.  Switched to the phone and got back my GEMs from the older save.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Zorkel567 said:


> The only way to welcome Boo is with 395 gems.
> 
> I just unlocked Space Mountain finally, and now have the ability to welcome both Daisy and Mike.



So Pluto is 150, Rex 295, and Boo 395? So, one would need to purchase the 49.99 package of 1,300 gems to welcome these three at a bare minimum.


----------



## Zorkel567

mandis77 said:


> How long did it take?  All my people are now doing missions in Pizza Planet.



Space Mountain took 12 hours to clear. It came following the Pizza Planet/Spanish Buzz quests.



Mickeyluver37 said:


> So Pluto is 150, Rex 295, and Boo 395? So, one would need to purchase the 49.99 package of 1,300 gems to welcome these three at a bare minimum.



Yep. Plus, there is still the second set of Monster Inc. characters, the Wall-E duo, and the Tangled set, so there might still be more Gem characters. I purchased the $3.99 Pluto pack, so I have him already.

I understand that it can be frustrating, but it's also a free game. We can still progress throughout the game and quests without the extra characters. But those that use money will be able to get more characters and progress faster. I'll admit I'm likely going to get Rex and Boo at some point. We should also remember that if nobody bought gems, then this game wouldn't last long. The money made through purchases help them continue the game, expand it, and give us more content.


----------



## Kenny1113

Zorkel567 said:


> Space Mountain took 12 hours to clear. It came following the Pizza Planet/Spanish Buzz quests.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Plus, there is still the second set of Monster Inc. characters, the Wall-E duo, and the Tangled set, so there might still be more Gem characters. I purchased the $3.99 Pluto pack, so I have him already.
> 
> I understand that it can be frustrating, but it's also a free game. We can still progress throughout the game and quests without the extra characters. But those that use money will be able to get more characters and progress faster. I'll admit I'm likely going to get Rex and Boo at some point. We should also remember that if nobody bought gems, then this game wouldn't last long. The money made through purchases help them continue the game, expand it, and give us more content.




Good point, but the other side of that is -if they charged $49.99 for an app game little to no people would buy/play it.


----------



## Zorkel567

Zorkel567 said:


> Space Mountain took 12 hours to clear. It came following the Pizza Planet/Spanish Buzz quests.





Kenny1113 said:


> Good point, but the other side of that is -if they charged $49.99 for an app game little to no people would buy/play it.



I do agree with that, and I think that the characters themselves are overpriced. That's the thing with these types of games- The Simpsons Tapped Out, Family Guy: The Quest For Stuff, etc. is that they're based around this freemium model where you're welcome to play the game for free, and never spend any money. The premium players that do spend money are "rewarded" with characters and buildings that the freemium players likely do not have; they're also the players adding to the game's longevity.


----------



## ProfessorRatigan

I'm unable to accomplish all the quests I'm being offered because they require building new buildings before I can perform them, and I'm out of space. No room to build what I need to perform the quests. I'm feeling frustrated. I've leveled goofy to the max! Any suggestions? Just be patient?


----------



## Zorkel567

ProfessorRatigan said:


> I'm unable to accomplish all the quests I'm being offered because they require building new buildings before I can perform them, and I'm out of space. No room to build what I need to perform the quests. I'm feeling frustrated. I've leveled goofy to the max! Any suggestions? Just be patient?



What buildings are you being asked to build?


----------



## ProfessorRatigan

snack roundup l567 said:


> What buildings are you being asked to build?


Jessies snack roundup and pixie hollow


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Zorkel567 said:


> The only way to welcome Boo is with 395 gems.
> 
> I just unlocked Space Mountain finally, and now have the ability to welcome both Daisy and Mike.


somethings up... I welcomed Bo with magic and items, I'm sure I didn't even have that many gems to welcome her and I remember being frustrated getting her ears to drop to welcome her....

ok, I was referring to Bo, as in Bo peep, not boo, I got confused, my bad >.<


----------



## mar7967

ProfessorRatigan said:


> Jessies snack roundup and pixie hollow


How are you out of space? Can you unlock more space yet? I have found that there are areas that I can clear without being prompted first to do so. Additionally, you can "store" some of your buildings I think (when you try to move them, just hit the X) and rebuild later without having to re pay for them.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Just got addicted to this game. I'm very low on real life money, so I'm going to have to avoid spending...I'm already frustrated though. I want to welcome Pluto but it seems impossible without spending real money. I'm also supposed to be welcoming Bo right now, i'm thinking it will take about 20 years at this rate.


----------



## cavepig

I've been being so careful clicking and still lost a gem who knows how. At least it was just one, my mom who is playing too lost 30 by an accident click of some sorts the other day.  That is the most frustrating part of this.  
Read about a Black Pete glitch if you try to fight him, I'm not there yet, but wondering if anyone else has had issues on that?  If you mentioned it already & I missed reading it oops!


----------



## Zorkel567

ProfessorRatigan said:


> Jessies snack roundup and pixie hollow



There should be enough space, or you should be able to clear more with magic at that point. I know I didn't run into any space issue back at that point.



cavepig said:


> I've been being so careful clicking and still lost a gem who knows how. At least it was just one, my mom who is playing too lost 30 by an accident click of some sorts the other day.  That is the most frustrating part of this.
> Read about a Black Pete glitch if you try to fight him, I'm not there yet, but wondering if anyone else has had issues on that?  If you mentioned it already & I missed reading it oops!



While I didn't have a problem with it, there were people on this thread who did. Top of page 5 people were talking about it. Basically, they called Gameloft and had to have their games reset to prior to fighting Pete, and re-do it.


----------



## CassieChap86

I just got enough magic to clear the space below California Screamin.. Is there any benefit to actually doing that right now? I'm still working on what feels like a thousand toy story quests- I guess I haven't defeated Zurg yet. I'm really wanting to unlock Minnie and daisy, as well as the monsters characters!


----------



## wilkeliza

Finally got Buzz and the second opening in Tomorrowland. I will wait on Rex and Boo for discount packages. They will have to offer them at some point, these games always do.


----------



## Zorkel567

FYI, it looks like they've done a Rex discount pack. $7.99 for Rex and 120 gems. It's more expensive than Pluto, but includes more gems and  Rex himself is more expensive. It also seems that a small event has started; Dark Magic. Tap the crows for more magic.



CassieChap86 said:


> I just got enough magic to clear the space below California Screamin.. Is there any benefit to actually doing that right now? I'm still working on what feels like a thousand toy story quests- I guess I haven't defeated Zurg yet. I'm really wanting to unlock Minnie and daisy, as well as the monsters characters!



I wouldn't recommend doing it now. I'm close to unlocking Daisy and Mike, and haven't needed that land yet. Plus, 25,000 magic is expensive.


----------



## mandis77

I got the message about the Ravens when I logged in, but so far they are nowhere to be seen


----------



## Maineiak

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> I've been playing since the 17th and still waiting on my tinkerbell gift! I contacted them and they are attempting to help but nothing they have suggested is working :/



Ditto


----------



## meryll83

Anyone doing the "defeat the dark ravens" bit?
I can only find 8 - will there be some each day?


----------



## wilkeliza

meryll83 said:


> Anyone doing the "defeat the dark ravens" bit?
> I can only find 8 - will there be some each day?



I only found 8 as well. I can't tell what causes them so not going to worry about it just yet. Totally debating if I want to buy Rex or not though. The deal seems good but not great.


----------



## Zorkel567

meryll83 said:


> Anyone doing the "defeat the dark ravens" bit?
> I can only find 8 - will there be some each day?



I've only found 8 too.


----------



## meryll83

I'm refusing to buy anything LOL!
I noticed on the leaderboard a couple of people seem to have 9 ravens!


----------



## trackie

I've been addicted to this game since the day it was released! I love it, although I hate having to wait 8+ hours for tasks to finish.
I spent the money on Pluto, but the Rex promotion is $8! Idk if I want to spend that much on a "free" game...
Also, I only found 8 ravens as well. I am going to assume that each day there will be more ravens to find maybe?

Edit: On the leaderboards there a couple players who found 10 and 11 ravens!


----------



## Princess4

so I just found this game a few days ago and just unlocked bo peep and waiting on the solder.  guess I missed the pluto promotion unless its after a certain level.  playing the ravens not sure how many I have but have yet to seem the rex promotion again maybe a certain level?  thanks


----------



## mandis77

Zorkel567 said:


> I've only found 8 too.



Where are the ravens?  Are they just flying around?  Still not seeing them.  Not finding where the REX deal is either


----------



## Princess4

I found the ravens around my attractions and homes


----------



## brandaid

mandis77 said:


> Where are the ravens?  Are they just flying around?  Still not seeing them.  Not finding where the REX deal is either


Should be a red promotion banner in the upper right corner


----------



## sallybrealey

I have 8 ravens but no offer as yet.


----------



## Princess4

sallybrealey said:


> I have 8 ravens but no offer as yet.



So maybe it is a level thing yet did you get the pluto one casue I didn't and probably would pay for it I know I got an iTunes gift card somewhere


----------



## fab1976

$11 for the Rex deal here in Canada .  And missed the Pluto deal because I thought that was a lot, clearly I wasn't prepared for the cost of Rex!

Liking the game but man, the time commitment to change a dang lightbulb is insane .


----------



## ellie05

Raizzenbran said:


> Yeah. I have sent them two emails. No reply. It's scaring me because I feel like they're gonna tell me I have to start over. I'll throw my phone they say that ****.



I have the same problem and contacted them but have heard nothing back. Did they fix your issue ?


----------



## mandis77

brandaid said:


> Should be a red promotion banner in the upper right corner



I got nothing.  Still no ravens yet I keep getting notifications on my phone.  Boo!  I emailed customer care but based on everyone else's complaints I don't expect to see resolution any time soon.


----------



## wilkeliza

fab1976 said:


> $11 for the Rex deal here in Canada .  And missed the Pluto deal because I thought that was a lot, clearly I wasn't prepared for the cost of Rex!
> 
> Liking the game but man, the time commitment to change a dang lightbulb is insane .



Seems to run in par for how long it take them to change one in real life!


----------



## Princess4

I know there was a previous post about doing 2 parades and it not worth it have you done double parades since?  is it worth the 5 jems to unlock it?


----------



## CassieChap86

I am somehow ranked at #3 with the Ravens. I have 16 points..does that mean I tapped 16 ravens? They were there two different times when I logged in. It looks like they give some good rewards for ranking though. Hopefully I can keep that up.


----------



## wilkeliza

CassieChap86 said:


> I am somehow ranked at #3 with the Ravens. I have 16 points..does that mean I tapped 16 ravens? They were there two different times when I logged in. It looks like they give some good rewards for ranking though. Hopefully I can keep that up.



I'm ranked #1 which is crazy! I got the alert so logged on quickly and tapped 8 more. I think the ravens are only there a very short time after it alerts you. I have 16 total now.


----------



## Zorkel567

Princess4 said:


> I know there was a previous post about doing 2 parades and it not worth it have you done double parades since?  is it worth the 5 jems to unlock it?



Magic wise it's not really great, but I have won 4 gems once, if not twice already using two parades.


----------



## Princess4

wilkeliza said:


> I'm ranked #1 which is crazy! I got the alert so logged on quickly and tapped 8 more. I think the ravens are only there a very short time after it alerts you. I have 16 total now.



I didn't get an alert but I am up to 16 now too I think it will come down to the overnight and who sleeps and who wakes up for an alert if you get one will be interesting


----------



## Kenny1113

Princess4 said:


> I found the ravens around my attractions and homes



Most of mine have been too, perhaps to lead to "accidentally" clicking on gems.


----------



## Princess4

Kenny1113 said:


> Most of mine have been too, perhaps to lead to "accidentally" clicking on gems.


 ya I am trying to be very careful since I am saving up for pluto to aid in everything people have posted just upset they are not still running it


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I'm up to rank 4 with the event and am wondering about how they determent ranks when so many people have the same amount of points, does everyone with (currently) 16 point see themselves in that spot?

I also think having more area's unlocked means more ravens as they don't appear in areas that are still cursed


----------



## brandaid

mandis77 said:


> I got nothing.  Still no ravens yet I keep getting notifications on my phone.  Boo!  I emailed customer care but based on everyone else's complaints I don't expect to see resolution any time soon.


Just out of curiosity, are you on iOS or android?  I'm on iOS and I haven't experienced any of the issues that I've been reading about on the boards.


----------



## mandis77

Android.


----------



## Kenny1113

Hope Loneheart said:


> I'm up to rank 4 with the event and am wondering about how they determent ranks when so many people have the same amount of points, does everyone with (currently) 16 point see themselves in that spot?


Yep-i have 16 and show ranked as 4th


----------



## Maineiak

Currently #1 with Ravens.  Every few times I load the game more are there.

Edit: I have 32 Ravens.


----------



## Princess4

So I asked about the Pluto offer on Facebook and this was the response Tammy Jane It's random  here's a response I got:
Please be advised that we have started introducing individual promo offers. This means that they will be offered to our players at various times. If one of your friends had a promo offer in his / her game but you didn't, please do not worry, you will also have great deals soon


----------



## 10CJ

Maineiak said:


> Currently #1 with Ravens.  Every few times I load the game more are there.
> 
> Edit: I have 32 Ravens.



Interesting, the number one person on my leaderboard has 25 Ravens.


----------



## Princess4

10CJ said:


> Interesting, the number one person on my leaderboard has 25 Ravens.


. I think it's a time thing like ever few hours you can get more cause I have 32 now but the leader has 33
Now I have 40 and like the top 30 people have that


----------



## ebusinessguru

So. I've been playing for a bit. So far pretty fun. Defeated Pete. Just making my way through quests and levelling up. Noticed that I'm regularly getting short on Magic. 

Did a quick calc on the various concessions (burger stand etc.). Most of them break even after like 5-6 days. And then after that presumably you make more magic than you've put in. If you intend to play a lot and for a long time... Does it make sense to buy up a whole bunch of these? (You are allowed to have repeats). 

What do you think?


----------



## Zorkel567

I just started welcoming Daisy (4 hours) to my game.


----------



## trackie

Whenever I am granting a wish that takes an hour or longer, I don't get those wish points. The park guest disappears while my character continues to complete the wish. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Cait1221

I have completed all 5/5 portions of the defeat Pete quest and it still won't clear Pete. Every time I click on Pete the box comes up and shows that all 5/5 are done. Am I doing something wrong or is there an extra step that I am missing?


----------



## trackie

Cait1221 said:


> I have completed all 5/5 portions of the defeat Pete quest and it still won't clear Pete. Every time I click on Pete the box comes up and shows that all 5/5 are done. Am I doing something wrong or is there an extra step that I am missing?



Are you android or IOS? I believe most android users are having a problem with this. You'll probably have to contact the customer care.


----------



## Kenny1113

trackie said:


> Whenever I am granting a wish that takes an hour or longer, I don't get those wish points. The park guest disappears while my character continues to complete the wish. Anyone else have this problem?



Yes this happens to me as well. Since I'm already on the highest happiness level I now only grant wishes that are rides or 60s.


----------



## Cait1221

trackie said:


> Are you android or IOS? I believe most android users are having a problem with this. You'll probably have to contact the customer care.




I am on IOS. I have already emailed customer care and still waiting for a reply. I was hoping others were experiencing it as well.


----------



## meggles29

How do I send woody to practice his lasso skills for the rodeo? I finally go Jessie to yodel at Als Toy Barn. I have sent woody to practice his lasso skills but it doesn't mark off the task. Any ideas? I've been stuck for several days!


----------



## trackie

meggles29 said:


> How do I send woody to practice his lasso skills for the rodeo? I finally go Jessie to yodel at Als Toy Barn. I have sent woody to practice his lasso skills but it doesn't mark off the task. Any ideas? I've been stuck for several days!



Click on the first task that is listed for Woody. All tasks that you are supposed to complete will always be the first task listed for the character you are completing the task for. Do not scroll down and click a task underneath the first task listed, as this will not get you to complete the required task.


----------



## brandaid

Mystery Train!

I just followed the train from the front gate, around the track to the tunnel, then when I went to the other side of the tunnel, no train.  I waited by the tunnel exit for the next train, and no train. When the train enters the tunnel it disappears and then magically reappears pulling into the station at the front gate. 

Just an observation, while waiting for my tasks to complete.


----------



## Princess4

trackie said:


> Whenever I am granting a wish that takes an hour or longer, I don't get those wish points. The park guest disappears while my character continues to complete the wish. Anyone else have this problem?


 I have noticed that to I come back t the game around a hour later and there is a green check mark but no happy face after I click it.  Still waiting for the Pluto offer


----------



## WDWLoveForever

Anyone at full happiness? I'm at the Ecstatic level at 99% but it won't let me hit 100% (anyone else experience this?). 
Also have been trying to get Bo Peep for a while now (ended up getting Sarge in about 2 days time).


----------



## Hope Loneheart

WDWLoveForever said:


> Anyone at full happiness? I'm at the Ecstatic level at 99% but it won't let me hit 100% (anyone else experience this?).
> Also have been trying to get Bo Peep for a while now (ended up getting Sarge in about 2 days time).


it caps at 99%, not to worry. Yeah, Bo peep takes forever to gather her items


----------



## hopemax

Princess4 said:


> I know there was a previous post about doing 2 parades and it not worth it have you done double parades since?  is it worth the 5 jems to unlock it?



I'm doing both floats.  Even though you mostly lose Magic, it's the only way to convert Magic (which is easy to get and renewable) to the other types of items.  I've won gems twice, so I've covered the 5 gems for opening the slot.  And I've gotten some character Ear Hats.  I just think of Parades as a lottery.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.  It takes 550 Magic to run both floats, and that doesn't seem too expensive at this point.


----------



## Bob Brinkman

I have not seen a single raven, despite the notices. Are they really tiny, hidden, moving? Anyone that can help point me int he right direction I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## Princess4

Bob Brinkman said:


> I have not seen a single raven, despite the notices. Are they really tiny, hidden, moving? Anyone that can help point me int he right direction I'd sure appreciate it.


 they do move and are usually around rides or homes they are sorta small but u will see them good luck


----------



## hopemax

Bob Brinkman said:


> I have not seen a single raven, despite the notices. Are they really tiny, hidden, moving? Anyone that can help point me int he right direction I'd sure appreciate it.



Mine either hang around the Hub or around my Astro Orbiter, which makes them really annoying to tap.


----------



## Enix

trackie said:


> Are you android or IOS? I believe most android users are having a problem with this. You'll probably have to contact the customer care.


I am also having this problem.


----------



## CosmicRay

I've only spent one gem by accident, but - oh my gosh - I accidentally spent the 25,000 to clear the teeny piece of real estate in front of California Screamin'.  Also, according to my device, I'm pretty high on the leaderboard for expelling the Ravens, but when I look at the leaderboard on my friend's device, I'm not on there at all! Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Lambiebell

ebusinessguru said:


> So. I've been playing for a bit. So far pretty fun. Defeated Pete. Just making my way through quests and levelling up. Noticed that I'm regularly getting short on Magic.
> 
> Did a quick calc on the various concessions (burger stand etc.). Most of them break even after like 5-6 days. And then after that presumably you make more magic than you've put in. If you intend to play a lot and for a long time... Does it make sense to buy up a whole bunch of these? (You are allowed to have repeats).
> 
> What do you think?



 How did you defeat Pete? I did the noise and then Mickey and Goofy went to make a new plan and I haven't gotten any more quests from them about it since then!


----------



## Princess4

I did spend 5 jemslost to unlock the parade really need the bonus stuff to level up characters so I figured it was worth it. Love all the butterflies hanging around all I need is Chip and Dale


----------



## magicallyDisney001

Is anyone else having trouble with Goofy's Fun Wheel Fun quest? It's telling me to send Goofy to check out the Fun Wheel, but when I click "Go" it's not anywhere on his action list. The first one that shows up is "Visit Mickey's," and I tried that but it didn't do anything for the Fun Wheel quest. I'm playing on iOS.


----------



## ebusinessguru

Lambiebell said:


> How did you defeat Pete? I did the noise and then Mickey and Goofy went to make a new plan and I haven't gotten any more quests from them about it since then!


It might be that glitch that everyone is taking about. Maybe contact support ?

I didn't have a problem. Just did all the noise making and then rolled on to various other quests.


----------



## BoltzNBrew

My Parades are pooched.  Waiting to unlock Bo and need one more item to unlock Sarge.  Will this allow me to progress further?  Seems all I am doing is leveling up characters and trying for items that never drop.

The ravens randomly show up 8 at a time.


----------



## trackie

magicallyDisney001 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Goofy's Fun Wheel Fun quest? It's telling me to send Goofy to check out the Fun Wheel, but when I click "Go" it's not anywhere on his action list. The first one that shows up is "Visit Mickey's," and I tried that but it didn't do anything for the Fun Wheel quest. I'm playing on iOS.



You may have to level Goofy up first.


----------



## Zorkel567

BoltzNBrew said:


> My Parades are pooched.  Waiting to unlock Bo and need one more item to unlock Sarge.  Will this allow me to progress further?  Seems all I am doing is leveling up characters and trying for items that never drop.



It should be. Do you have a quest to unlock Bo Peep or one for Sarge?


----------



## Princess4

There is a group on Facebook to help get friends in the game I joined it got a lot more people to help get me magic enjoy!  https://www.facebook.com/groups/DisneyMagicKingdoms/


----------



## BoltzNBrew

Zorkel567 said:


> It should be. Do you have a quest to unlock Bo Peep or one for Sarge?



Yes I finally unlocked Bo and that opened up some of Bo and Hamm quests.  Last Sarge piece will not drop though.


----------



## Zorkel567

I've now welcomed Mike into my park, and working on saving up enough magic for Daisy's Diner and the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor.



BoltzNBrew said:


> Yes I finally unlocked Bo and that opened up some of Bo and Hamm quests.  Last Sarge piece will not drop though.



Be forewarned, Daisy and Mike take a long time to get the pieces needed to welcome them in. Plus, the tasks to get their pieces are all almost 6, 8, or 12 hours long.


----------



## Princess4

Zorkel567 said:


> Be forewarned, Daisy and Mike take a long time to get the pieces needed to welcome them in. Plus, the tasks to get their pieces are all almost 6, 8, or 12 hours long.



Thanks for the warning I have a woody level up 16 hours I am about to start once I get the las army price to level up for a quest also Mickey and goofy on a 12 plan almost to defend Pete still waiting on any offer would love Pluto to aid in the Pete mission but I know it just takes longer without him


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

This game takes SO LONG. I still don't have Bo or Sarge. Getting frustrated!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

One thing I've noticed that is starting to get inconvenient is that this game doesn't let you "hoard" parts for the characters. For instance, Hanging out at home for Mickey gives you a chance of Mickey's ears, but if you already have whatever you need to get to the next level, Hanging out at home no longer shows a part can be dropped. You have to level him up to open that back up again.  I didn't notice at first, but now with the later leveling up for each character taking 12 and 16 hours at a time, and you can only have one leveling up at a time, I really have to plan more, and sometimes characters have tasks with no chance of dropping any parts on a single one. 

How much magic is needed for Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor and Daisy's Diner? All this leveling up is using all my magic...I had to wait an extra day to have the 6,000 to build Pizza Planet.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I know!  I refuse to pay money, so I don't have Pluto.  And I'm still working on getting Bo and doing the missions leading up to defeating Pete.


----------



## wilkeliza

Well I'm into the massive waits. I though 4-8 hours was bad but the Evil Mr. Porkchop get away car takes 16 hours! What are the game developers thinking?


----------



## trackie

wilkeliza said:


> Well I'm into the massive waits. I though 4-8 hours was bad but the Evil Mr. Porkchop get away car takes 16 hours! What are the game developers thinking?



They are thinking that they will make you have long tasks that you don't want to wait for, hoping you will pay real money for gems to use that speed those tasks up! I've paid money for Pluto and Rex, but there is no way I will pay $50 for gems.....


----------



## wilkeliza

trackie said:


> They are thinking that they will make you have long tasks that you don't want to wait for, hoping you will pay real money for gems to use that speed those tasks up! I've paid money for Pluto and Rex, but there is no way I will pay $50 for gems.....



Same here I paid money for Pluto and Rex but when I see something that costs more than 5 gems just to speed up the game I won't do it.


----------



## Zorkel567

Mickeyluver37 said:


> How much magic is needed for Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor and Daisy's Diner? All this leveling up is using all my magic...I had to wait an extra day to have the 6,000 to build Pizza Planet.



Daisy's Diner requires 9,500 magic while the Laugh Floor requires 13,500 magic. Plus, there is also Space Traders which costs 30,000 magic, but doesn't seem to be connected to a questline at the moment.

I just started building the Laugh Floor a little while ago, and am saving up for Daisy's Diner.


----------



## mandis77

16 hours to level up characters now.... so naturally I have a few characters I'm waiting to level up.  I have quests for Pluto and Buzz that require leveling up to start.  Plus I'm trying to get enough items to get Mike and Daisy.  All those things require tasks between 8-12 hours.  And don't even get me started on the push notifications for Ravens that I've yet to see...

I like this game, a lot.  But all this waiting is growing irritating.


----------



## cavepig

4/5 on Pete Quest (don't have Pluto), I'll set up the last part later as I need goofy and Mickey to get some stuff so I can level Woody & Jessie up.  Fingers crossed it doesn't glitch!  Too bad wishes can't be used to buy gems, because really who is using gems to buy wishes?!?


----------



## BoltzNBrew

Hannahinwonderland said:


> This game takes SO LONG. I still don't have Bo or Sarge. Getting frustrated!



The drop rate for the required items for these 2 are horrible.  Even with the +10% they don't drop.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I don't think I'll "beat" this game. It requires too much sustained interest over a long period of time. I'm into it now, but the longer waits are, the more likely i'll forget or stop caring about leveling up and starting new tasks.


----------



## Princess4

just started the Pete quest but i sent Mickey to get a piece for sarge so hopefully i will get it.  maybe the developers will lower times if people stop playing after a certain level.


----------



## Virtucomp

My interest in this game is going fast.  I just had Ham do the ridiculous 16 hour task.  Now I have Mike to unlock with tasks that take way too long and have no guarantee of getting the items.  I've noticed that the game has a ratio of about 1 minute of game play for 2 hours of waiting for something to happen.  Not fun.

I've been playing other games like Paradise Island where you can play for an hour or start building things that take hours and leave the game.  There is always something to do.  This Disney game is a mess.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

mandis77 said:


> 16 hours to level up characters now.... so naturally I have a few characters I'm waiting to level up.  I have quests for Pluto and Buzz that require leveling up to start.  Plus I'm trying to get enough items to get Mike and Daisy.  All those things require tasks between 8-12 hours.  And don't even get me started on the push notifications for Ravens that I've yet to see...
> 
> I like this game, a lot.  But all this waiting is growing irritating.



I just got Goofy to level 8. To get him to level 9 is 20 hours! On the plus side, without any spending money, I'm back up to 74 gems. I've only spent 5 to get the extra parade slot, and a random amount that I accidentally used in the beginning before I knew to be careful, although I'm not sure how much that was or what I used them to speed up.


----------



## Zorkel567

Apparently, it costs 35 gems to purchase the Monsters Inc. Float, and another 35 gems to open up the third parade float spot.


----------



## Princess4

So i figured with the time i got up today i should have 200 ravens by the end of day with collecting them 7 times today the last one i may not make depending on when i fall asleep but top 5 for now some people must not be sleeping to be at the top. How many ravens do you all i have i currently have 168


----------



## wilkeliza

Princess4 said:


> So i figured with the time i got up today i should have 200 ravens by the end of day with collecting them 7 times today the last one i may not make depending on when i fall asleep but top 5 for now some people must not be sleeping to be at the top. How many ravens do you all i have i currently have 168



I just got right over 100. I haven't been logging into the game as much because all my tasks are 4+ hours right now.


----------



## SunDial

I have 192 ravens now.  The time to build up these characters is nuts.   I am trying to get one more piece each for Bo, Hamm , and Sarge.  2 days waiting so far for the items to drop.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## SunDial

bluecruiser said:


> So far it's been 8 ravens every 3 hours, so that's 24 max per day if you really keep on top of it. So yes, people who are high on the list are waking up every 3 hours to get their quota. I'm retired so I can stand to lose some sleep, but I'm not sure I'll be able to keep this up for 6+ more days. Right now I have 184 and it shows me tied for second. But the leader shows 191 ravens, so maybe they're not showing everyone (based on SunDial's post)?



This is my screen shot from a few minutes ago.  It is showing me on top right now.




I don't sleep well.   For me it is not every 3 hours.   It is 3 hours from when you log in and clear them while they are there.   If you wait 4 hours to clear, the 3 hours starts then.   I also have alarms set for daylight hours so I stay on the 3 hour window.   

 How do you get to customize the screen name?


----------



## trackie

SunDial said:


> This is my screen shot from a few minutes ago. It is showing me on top right now.



This is interesting because on my leaderboard in my game it says the number 1 person has 528 while the number 2 person has 176. No one has 192 and your name does not show up on my leaderboard...


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Princess4 said:


> So i figured with the time i got up today i should have 200 ravens by the end of day with collecting them 7 times today the last one i may not make depending on when i fall asleep but top 5 for now some people must not be sleeping to be at the top. How many ravens do you all i have i currently have 168


I currently have 176 and am just over an hour away from the next wave. I've set up the waves so there's one right before I go to bed, sleep for 6 hours, roll over and pop out another wave and to back to bed for the last 2 hours.

They show up in waves of 8 every 3 hours from when you tapped the last raven of the last wave, you don't miss a wave if you reenter the game 4 hours from the last wave, you just push them back an hour. Also according to one of the mods in the game's gameloft forum, there are various leader boards. like here's my leader board

fixed my post, man my dysgraphia was really acting up >_<


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Sarah Olson

I do not have Pluto but I sent Mickey and goofy to defeat Pete 5 times and it says 5/5 but Pete is still just standing there and I haven't gotten any more quests. Goofy is up to a level 9 and Mickey is a level 7.Overall I'm at a level 18.  Does anyone know if my game glitched or it's still waiting on something?


----------



## Zorkel567

Sarah Olson said:


> I do not have Pluto but I sent Mickey and goofy to defeat Pete 5 times and it says 5/5 but Pete is still just standing there and I haven't gotten any more quests. Goofy is up to a level 9 and Mickey is a level 7.Overall I'm at a level 18.  Does anyone know if my game glitched or it's still waiting on something?



It's come up throughout the thread. It's a known glitch. From what I've seen, people have had to contact Gameloft, and they've reset the game to the start of the quest, so you have to go send characters to fight Pete again.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I did the band missions with Goofy and Mickey, and now I'm  not getting any more missions with Mickey or Goofy?  What am I'm supposed to do now?  Nothing about defeating Pete yet.  I'm working on the Woody and Jessie missions in the meantime.  And trying to welcome Bo Peep.


----------



## Princess4

Here is my most recent leader board I don't care about being top if I get one of the top bonus great but I will make sure I get all of the magic available


----------



## Zorkel567

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I did the band missions with Goofy and Mickey, and now I'm  not getting any more missions with Mickey or Goofy?  What am I'm supposed to do now?  Nothing about defeating Pete yet.  I'm working on the Woody and Jessie missions in the meantime.  And trying to welcome Bo Peep.



The quests occasionally take breaks so you can focus on the other characters.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

hey, saw this in the gameloft forum and tried it out, apparently Lion King characters are in the works


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I had no new Mickey or goofy quests for days before I finally got the quests to confront Pete.  It was towards the end of level 17 for me, (level 18 started in the middle) I've read other people doing it earlier. The whole game seems to be random


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Thanks everyone!  I thought maybe I'd missed something it said (with Mickey and Goofy) and that I was supposed to be doing something.  I'll just continue on then!


----------



## Zorkel567

Interestingly, I woke up this morning and both Daisy's Diner and Space Traders had decreased in price. Daisy's Diner had been 9,500 magic, and was now 5,500; while Space Trader was only 5,000, after having previously been 30,000 magic.



evilqueenmindy said:


> I had no new Mickey or goofy quests for days before I finally got the quests to confront Pete.  It was towards the end of level 17 for me, (level 18 started in the middle) I've read other people doing it earlier. The whole game seems to be random



I think it's based on the other quests you've completed, such as the Toy Story ones. Once you progress to a certain place in their quests, the Mickey/Goofy quests resume.


----------



## cavepig

Defeated Pete with no glitch, phew (took 3x since I don't have Pluto)!  Now gathering items to welcome Buzz!
Yes, everyone has different leader board groups for the ravens, My mom who plays too and my leader board are totally different.


----------



## SunDial

cavepig said:


> Defeated Pete with no glitch, phew (took 3x since I don't have Pluto)!  Now gathering items to welcome Buzz!
> Yes, everyone has different leader board groups for the ravens, My mom who plays too and my leader board are totally different.



Just had a thought.

What do you think if the made some of the character tasks go out and participate in a RunDisney Half Marathon or Challenge event.    I could relate to the time frame then


----------



## CassieChap86

Hope Loneheart said:


> hey, saw this in the gameloft forum and tried it out, apparently Lion King characters are in the works


Hmm.. Mine still says Coming Soon. How far along in the game are you? I see you're at level 23, im at 21. Have you defeated Zurg yet? Im assuming I have not, but I haven't gotten anymore quests dealing with him for a while. I have welcomed daisy and am waiting the 8 hours to welcome Mike. I do look forward to some Lion King characters though!!


----------



## Princess4

cavepig said:


> Defeated Pete with no glitch, phew (took 3x since I don't have Pluto)!  Now gathering items to welcome Buzz!
> Yes, everyone has different leader board groups for the ravens, My mom who plays too and my leader board are totally different.


 Me too so happy buzz requires a lot of items but keep pushing through still waiting on any offer to get a bonus character


----------



## Hope Loneheart

CassieChap86 said:


> Hmm.. Mine still says Coming Soon. How far along in the game are you? I see you're at level 23, im at 21. Have you defeated Zurg yet? Im assuming I have not, but I haven't gotten anymore quests dealing with him for a while. I have welcomed daisy and am waiting the 8 hours to welcome Mike. I do look forward to some Lion King characters though!!


I haven't defeated him yet, also without direct related quests. Its shows up if you flick on that tiny patch in the upper left corner


----------



## cavepig

Update just came out. Read it fixes the Pete glitch if you got it!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Zorkel567 said:


> Interestingly, I woke up this morning and both Daisy's Diner and Space Traders had decreased in price. Daisy's Diner had been 9,500 magic, and was now 5,500; while Space Trader was only 5,000, after having previously been 30,000 magic.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's based on the other quests you've completed, such as the Toy Story ones. Once you progress to a certain place in their quests, the Mickey/Goofy quests resume.


o.o I just paid the 9500 magic for Daisy's Diner and Space Traders is still 30,000...


----------



## Princess4

cavepig said:


> Update just came out. Read it fixes the Pete glitch if you got it!


 is it worth it to update if you have no glitch?  any offers once you updated?


----------



## wilkeliza

For those waiting for the Pluto offer I don't think you'll be getting it. It feels like it was just an opening day promo to get people to pay for gems and unlock Pluto. It is not level or task based. Rex is similar. So once you miss it you have to wait for them to run the promo again.


----------



## Zorkel567

Hope Loneheart said:


> o.o I just paid the 9500 magic for Daisy's Diner and Space Traders is still 30,000...



Really? That's odd then. Have you built the Laugh Floor yet? I unlocked the Laugh Floor last night, and sent Mike on his quest to shoo off Randall. I was saving my magic to buy Daisy's Diner, and so this morning I finished Mike's quest, then had enough from clearing my other characters' task to go buy the diner finally, and it was only 5,500 while Space Traders was only 5,000. I was able to buy them both. Maybe a price decrease is triggered by the building of Laugh Floor or Mike's questline?


----------



## cavepig

Princess4 said:


> is it worth it to update if you have no glitch?  any offers once you updated?


  I did the update (didn't have the glitch), I haven't noticed anything different but figured might as well do it.


----------



## Zorkel567

Sulley costs 22,500 magic to unlock.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Zorkel567 said:


> Really? That's odd then. Have you built the Laugh Floor yet? I unlocked the Laugh Floor last night, and sent Mike on his quest to shoo off Randall. I was saving my magic to buy Daisy's Diner, and so this morning I finished Mike's quest, then had enough from clearing my other characters' task to go buy the diner finally, and it was only 5,500 while Space Traders was only 5,000. I was able to buy them both. Maybe a price decrease is triggered by the building of Laugh Floor or Mike's questline?


I'm still working on getting enough tokens for Mike -.-


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I haven't noticed anything after updating. Since the Raven thing, I have not had the daily bonus thing, is anyone still getting that?  Does it stop after a few days or something?


----------



## Zorkel567

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I haven't noticed anything after updating. Since the Raven thing, I have not had the daily bonus thing, is anyone still getting that?  Does it stop after a few days or something?



I've still been getting the daily bonuses. Once you reach 30 days you can unlock Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters, and at 60 days, you can get the Princess Fairytale Hall.



Hope Loneheart said:


> I'm still working on getting enough tokens for Mike -.-



Let me know then if the Space Traders changes in price for you at all, especially once you've unlocked Mike and the Laugh Floor.


----------



## cavepig

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I haven't noticed anything after updating. Since the Raven thing, I have not had the daily bonus thing, is anyone still getting that?  Does it stop after a few days or something?


 Somehow I'm behind a few days on my daily bonuses, I should be on day 19 or 20 but am only on 17, I know I didn't get it for a couple days but now I get it in the morning. Seems like it was later and later each day, skipped some days than started in the morning again.


----------



## Zorkel567

Hope Loneheart said:


> I'm still working on getting enough tokens for Mike -.-





cavepig said:


> Somehow I'm behind a few days on my daily bonuses, I should be on day 19 or 20 but am only on 17, I know I didn't get it for a couple days but now I get it in the morning. Seems like it was later and later each day, skipped some days than started in the morning again.



I'm guessing it's similar to the Daily Bonuses in Simpsons Tapped Out, in that you receive it when you log in 24 hours after you last got it. Say you log in an hour after the 24-hour mark, then the next day it'll be later and so on.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

How do you know what day you are on, as I have not had the pop up since the Raven thing started. And I cannot see any option to bring up the daily bonuses box.


----------



## SunDial

I am reading all this and I have days to wait for these things.   I am only on day 7


----------



## Princess_Ariel_5

I'm having a hard time unlocking Bo Peep! I've made my characters do so many things that say they give me the Bo bonnet but I'm still missing just one. Every time I go to collect the magic and gems after each activity, it doesn't show up. Hopefully the update fixes it?


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Just noticed Sword and the Stone is unlocked- 75,000 magic!


----------



## CassieChap86

So, I am waiting for the laugh floor to be constructed.. I had two wishes for rides to grant so I clicked them. Those kids are hanging around the laugh floor and have been there for hours. They clearly can't go in until it is finished. Anyone else have this problem? This happened right after what I'm assuming was the update.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm so annoyed.  I've been trying to level up Sarge for 2 days now.  Just give me the green army Mickey ears, game!!!!!!!!!!!
I've sent woody and Jesse to have a toy meeting so many times, Mickey is getting dizzy on the fun wheel by now!  I used precious gems on the the parachute drop.
In the time I've been trying to get ONE piece, I've literally gathered everything to bring in Buzz. All this time, his sad little green face sits there, unable to go on the necessary quest until he's leveled up.  I'm trying buddy!


----------



## Zorkel567

CassieChap86 said:


> So, I am waiting for the laugh floor to be constructed.. I had two wishes for rides to grant so I clicked them. Those kids are hanging around the laugh floor and have been there for hours. They clearly can't go in until it is finished. Anyone else have this problem? This happened right after what I'm assuming was the update.



I had that same thing happen prior to the update. I think I just had to wait until it finished building before they would do anything.


----------



## cavepig

prettypatchesmsu said:


> How do you know what day you are on, as I have not had the pop up since the Raven thing started. And I cannot see any option to bring up the daily bonuses box.


 I only do when I got by daily reward yesterday, I made a note to read what it says.



SunDial said:


> I am reading all this and I have days to wait for these things.   I am only on day 7


 Yep, days.... as in you can get some nice looooooong runs waiting 



Princess_Ariel_5 said:


> I'm having a hard time unlocking Bo Peep! I've made my characters do so many things that say they give me the Bo bonnet but I'm still missing just one. Every time I go to collect the magic and gems after each activity, it doesn't show up. Hopefully the update fixes it?


 Yeah it took me awhile on her, seems I went a couple days not getting her stuff, then finally would get, so just keep o doing those tasks you should get them soon 



evilqueenmindy said:


> I'm so annoyed.  I've been trying to level up Sarge for 2 days now.  Just give me the green army Mickey ears, game!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've sent woody and Jesse to have a toy meeting so many times, Mickey is getting dizzy on the fun wheel by now!  I used precious gems on the the parachute drop.
> In the time I've been trying to get ONE piece, I've literally gathered everything to bring in Buzz. All this time, his sad little green face sits there, unable to go on the necessary quest until he's leveled up.  I'm trying buddy!


 The chances of getting stuff is weak, It should be a higher chance, like running the parades and getting nothing but wishes is lame too when you have to wait soooo long sometimes.  I'm sure you'll get them soon


----------



## CassieChap86

Zorkel567 said:


> I had that same thing happen prior to the update. I think I just had to wait until it finished building before they would do anything.


I was afraid I would lose them. And my happiness was down to 70% this morning which was the lowest it's ever been. But thankfully when I clicked the check to complete the construction, they went right in and came out happy! (I actually ended up with a third kid waiting)


----------



## ellie05

Cait1221 said:


> I am on IOS. I have already emailed customer care and still waiting for a reply. I was hoping others were experiencing it as well.





Sarah Olson said:


> I do not have Pluto but I sent Mickey and goofy to defeat Pete 5 times and it says 5/5 but Pete is still just standing there and I haven't gotten any more quests. Goofy is up to a level 9 and Mickey is a level 7.Overall I'm at a level 18.  Does anyone know if my game glitched or it's still waiting on something?



This happen to me I am on iPhone. I contacted them twice and after a week and a half all of a sudden I log on yesterday and it was fixed! Try contacting them but it will take a while.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Zorkel567 said:


> Really? That's odd then. Have you built the Laugh Floor yet? I unlocked the Laugh Floor last night, and sent Mike on his quest to shoo off Randall. I was saving my magic to buy Daisy's Diner, and so this morning I finished Mike's quest, then had enough from clearing my other characters' task to go buy the diner finally, and it was only 5,500 while Space Traders was only 5,000. I was able to buy them both. Maybe a price decrease is triggered by the building of Laugh Floor or Mike's questline?



I JUST unlocked Space Traders today and it's 30,000 -I don't have Daisy's Diner or the Laugh Floor unlocked yet.


----------



## Princess4

so i figured by tonight i should have 304 crows unless it stops at 290


----------



## schriverl

Zorkel567 said:


> Interestingly, I woke up this morning and both Daisy's Diner and Space Traders had decreased in price. Daisy's Diner had been 9,500 magic, and was now 5,500; while Space Trader was only 5,000, after having previously been 30,000 magic.




I just went to my game and noticed everything was lower priced. Got the Space Traders for 5,000 and the Fisherman's getaway for 250. Then the phone rang and all the prices went back up. Everything was super cheap for a few seconds for me


----------



## SunDial

Princess4 said:


> so i figured by tonight i should have 304 crows unless it stops at 290



I am at 304 now.  Outside of the position at the finish are there any other numbers to reach, like 400 gets this, 500 gets that?


----------



## Princess4

SunDial said:


> I am at 304 now.  Outside of the position at the finish are there any other numbers to reach, like 400 gets this, 500 gets that?


 Not to my knowledge i think you are just trying to keep you spot in the top 25


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## wilkeliza

So maybe I got bored last night and spent all my gems. I won't buy any more until they offer a discount again but I now have 3 parade spots, the Monsters Inc float and the tangled float. Figured those would help later on when I'm going for those characters.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Well, the update has not fixed not getting daily rewards for me, still nothing and I updated yesterday.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

FINALLY this morning I got the last piece to level up sarge.  The 6 second level up process was almost anti-climactic after the days of waiting


----------



## WallEve1086

Has anyone defeated Emperor Zurg yet? I've been trying to level all of the Toy Story characters up to try and get new quests but get nothing. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I haven't had a new quest in SO LONG!! I finally welcomed Sarge, but have had ZERO luck in getting the last item required to welcome Bo. Losing patience!!!


----------



## Dawson'sMom

i am playing on my hp laptop using microsoft version - has an updated been issued for that?  If so how do I complete the update?


----------



## Zorkel567

WallEve1086 said:


> Has anyone defeated Emperor Zurg yet? I've been trying to level all of the Toy Story characters up to try and get new quests but get nothing. Any help is much appreciated!



I haven't yet. I think progress needs to be made in the Monsters Inc. quests before the Toy Story quests continue. I've unlocked Mike and am close to unlocking Sully, and nothing yet for fighting Emperor Zurg.



schriverl said:


> I just went to my game and noticed everything was lower priced. Got the Space Traders for 5,000 and the Fisherman's getaway for 250. Then the phone rang and all the prices went back up. Everything was super cheap for a few seconds for me



That's weird. It must be a glitch I would have to assume then. I'm glad I got the Diner and Space Traders when I did.


----------



## Princess4

evilqueenmindy said:


> FINALLY this morning I got the last piece to level up sarge.  The 6 second level up process was almost anti-climactic after the days of waiting


 I know right and then you have to do it again for the next level good luck in getting that army Mickey ears they are hard hard hard to get


----------



## SunDial

evilqueenmindy said:


> FINALLY this morning I got the last piece to level up sarge.  The 6 second level up process was almost anti-climactic after the days of waiting



I got the last piece this evening and I have a 4  hour wait.


----------



## wilkeliza

Finally got the 10K to get Space Mountain now the long wait.


----------



## SarahKCanadian

fab1976 said:


> $11 for the Rex deal here in Canada .  And missed the Pluto deal because I thought that was a lot, clearly I wasn't prepared for the cost of Rex!
> 
> Liking the game but man, the time commitment to change a dang lightbulb is insane .


Canadian too. I should have bought Pluto on Easter weekend!!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

This is just an observation, don't think it affects game play at all, but I noticed that none of my guests are really riding astro orbiters unless their wish is to ride that ride.  Everybody just stands around it but never gets on.  Just noticed that and thought it was weird lol

Another observation, I was looking at my lifetime visitors leaderboard, and the top person on my board has over 2 million lifetime visitors, but they are only at level 6.  I have 86,000 or so lifetime visitors, but I'm level 18 in the game.  Would it even be possible to get 2 million visitors when you're only at level 6?  Am I just looking into these things too much?  Probably 

Anyway, I'm waiting to welcome Buzz, he was way easier to welcome than Bo was.  Bo took me like 3 days to get all her stuff, Buzz took me just over 1 day.  Excited to move forward with Buzz quests!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Ugh! These stupid black birds! I fat fingered something trying to tap one of them, and accidentally sped something up by using 25 gems!!! 

Just finished Space Mountain and unlocked Daisy and Mike. It's going to take days to get all of those parts!


----------



## minniesBFF

Princess4 said:


> I know right and then you have to do it again for the next level good luck in getting that army Mickey ears they are hard hard hard to get


The Sarge ears seem to be a little easier for me to get now that I'm leveling him up and not welcoming him.  But yes, when I was initially welcoming Sarge it took FOREVER to get the ears.


----------



## Mortlives

Just an observation, but I sent Bo Peep and Hamm to Al's Toy Barn last night, and it looked really inappropriate.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I haven't had a new quest in SO LONG!! I finally welcomed Sarge, but have had ZERO luck in getting the last item required to welcome Bo. Losing patience!!!



This is me!  I'm right there with you.  I only have two quests and I've been on them for days.  Welcome Bo, Welcome Sarge.  I'm trying to get the stupid ears for Bo but still need 1 and I've did the thing over and over.  I just want to start defeating pete and all these other cool things I hear about from others, but I'm stuck welcoming.    I also went ahead and emailed tech support, as I'm still not getting the daily rewards


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Mortlives said:


> Just an observation, but I sent Bo Peep and Hamm to Al's Toy Barn last night, and it looked really inappropriate.



I noticed that as well....


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Has anybody battled Zurg yet? I can't seem to figure out how to finally get to that! My Toy Story quests have been far and few between lately. I have Buzz Level 7, Woody Level 8, Jessie Level 8, and the rest of the TS clan is level 5 and leveling up to 6 soon. I'm nearly at level 24 in the game and I can't figure out what I have to do to get to Zurg! I don't have Space Traders yet, wondering if that's needed? Just haven't wanted to use up all that magic on it!

Also a tidbit for anyone curious - I have Mike's quest to Welcome Sully. In order to welcome him it's going to take a lot of items, 22.500 magic, AND 12hrs once you have it all. Yikes!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I welcomed Sarge before I had the quest, because it was taking too long to get Bo Peep ears. I can see the same thing happening now. I have a quest to welcome Mike, not Daisy, but some of the Mike parts will be dropped by Daisy's tasks, so I'm sure I will welcome her first as well.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Zorkel567 said:


> FYI, it looks like they've done a Rex discount pack. $7.99 for Rex and 120 gems. It's more expensive than Pluto, but includes more gems and  Rex himself is more expensive. It also seems that a small event has started; Dark Magic. Tap the crows for more magic.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend doing it now. I'm close to unlocking Daisy and Mike, and haven't needed that land yet. Plus, 25,000 magic is expensive.




I didn't buy this the first time around and now it's back for 9.99. Same exact deal...no extra gems.


----------



## minniesBFF

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I didn't buy this the first time around and now it's back for 9.99. Same exact deal...no extra gems.


I just received the deal now and it's $9.99, I get Rex and 120 gems.  But this is the first time it's been offered to me, I never received the deal for $7.99.  It seems like everybody is having different experiences with this game  

Can't decide to splurge on him or let it go and live without him.  It would take me about 50 years to earn enough gems to get him otherwise haha


----------



## Princess4

So i finally got the Rex promo but i can't connect to the app store to complete the purchase  maybe it will still be there when i get home on wifi to resolve.  it says i have over a a day to do it.  i'm sad its not the Pluto one but i may be able to get him with the gems i saved and are buying.  
? i thought i read on the board or Facebook that Pluto will hunt for gems?  is that true cause then it is worth it.

thanks


----------



## tortilla24

I started playing like 2 days ago. I'm level 11 and in the process of welcoming Bo dang she needs a lot of pieces. Goofy and Mickey are all up in the PhilharMagic so maybe defeated Pete will come soon? The birds are HARD to click on considering you can't rotate/spin the map. Also ALL of the kids want happiness with Mickey interactions and I'm super annoyed by it since he's busy doing other stuff


----------



## Zorkel567

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I didn't buy this the first time around and now it's back for 9.99. Same exact deal...no extra gems.



That really stinks. And it doesn't seem fair to bring him back a week later at a higher price.



Princess4 said:


> ? i thought i read on the board or Facebook that Pluto will hunt for gems?  is that true cause then it is worth it.
> 
> thanks



No, Pluto doesn't have a search for gems task, at least not that I have seen.


----------



## WallEve1086

I'm confused now how people are unlocking Sulley when mine says I have to complete more Mike quests. But I'm stuck on a Mike quest bc I need Randall for the next quest. But I can't get Randall until I beat Emperor Zurg. I'm so confused!! Did I miss something?


----------



## Maineiak

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well, the update has not fixed not getting daily rewards for me, still nothing and I updated yesterday.



Likewise.  I don't get a notice about daily rewards at all.

However, Gameloft did get back to me about Tinkerbell.  They awarded her to me, plus 2,000 magic and 15 gems.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

WallEve1086 said:


> I'm confused now how people are unlocking Sulley when mine says I have to complete more Mike quests. But I'm stuck on a Mike quest bc I need Randall for the next quest. But I can't get Randall until I beat Emperor Zurg. I'm so confused!! Did I miss something?



For the Randall quest, Randall popped up within the game for the quest only and I don't "have" Randall. Is the quest locked with you view it? I believe it's called "Chase Randall out of town" and is 6hrs duration. I also don't remember if Mike had to be Level 2 for this, but it should say that it requires Mike Level 2 to unlock it underneath the title of the quest.


----------



## jessicag13

-Randall- the quest did seem to include him as an additional required character, but i started the quest anyway (without him) and it worked- he just ran around the park for the duration, and disappeared afterward

-Zurg- Buzz is currently on a 12-hr quest called "face zurg at space mountain"- i only have him as level 5, and i think there was a combined buzz/jessie quest completed before this one popped up- but i haven't been paying particular attention to the order things have been happening

-Happiness- has anyone else been especially low on happiness percentage? instead of ride wishes, all the kids seem to want character wishes, which i can't grant because they're all doing other story tasks- and the wishes always seem to be for tasks that don't earn any items- so i let the kids wait lol

-Rex promo- i got the original pluto promo, and figured i wasn't being offered the rex promo the last few days since i'd already bought one- but today Rex popped up for me for the first time at the 7.99 price, so i went for it


----------



## Zorkel567

jessicag13 said:


> -Randall- the quest did seem to include him as an additional required character, but i started the quest anyway (without him) and it worked- he just ran around the park for the duration, and disappeared afterward
> 
> -Zurg- Buzz is currently on a 12-hr quest called "face zurg at space mountain"- i only have him as level 5, and i think there was a combined buzz/jessie quest completed before this one popped up- but i haven't been paying particular attention to the order things have been happening
> 
> -Happiness- has anyone else been especially low on happiness percentage? instead of ride wishes, all the kids seem to want character wishes, which i can't grant because they're all doing other story tasks- and the wishes always seem to be for tasks that don't earn any items- so i let the kids wait lol



That first Buzz v. Zurg quest doesn't actually defeat Zurg; it just sets off a new Buzz questline. I've been having the same happiness issues, which are annoying. I was fine sending them to rides, but most now want the Meet n' Greets with the characters, who I'd rather not take off the main quests or item gathering.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

jessicag13 said:


> -Randall- the quest did seem to include him as an additional required character, but i started the quest anyway (without him) and it worked- he just ran around the park for the duration, and disappeared afterward
> 
> -Zurg- Buzz is currently on a 12-hr quest called "face zurg at space mountain"- i only have him as level 5, and i think there was a combined buzz/jessie quest completed before this one popped up- but i haven't been paying particular attention to the order things have been happening
> 
> -Happiness- has anyone else been especially low on happiness percentage? instead of ride wishes, all the kids seem to want character wishes, which i can't grant because they're all doing other story tasks- and the wishes always seem to be for tasks that don't earn any items- so i let the kids wait lol
> 
> -Rex promo- i got the original pluto promo, and figured i wasn't being offered the rex promo the last few days since i'd already bought one- but today Rex popped up for me for the first time at the 7.99 price, so i went for it



I've done a bunch of Buzz/Jessie quests and I'm still stuck! Ugh, I'm clearly missing something Toy Story wise....

I am experiencing the same thing with the happiness! It is so frustrating!! I had 7 of those little punks trolling around wanting Mickey and he was on an 8hr quest. They are developing a mind of their own because now ALL of them seem to "wish" for someone the second I send that character off to do something.


----------



## CassieChap86

minniesBFF said:


> This is just an observation, don't think it affects game play at all, but I noticed that none of my guests are really riding astro orbiters unless their wish is to ride that ride.  Everybody just stands around it but never gets on.  Just noticed that and thought it was weird lol
> 
> Another observation, I was looking at my lifetime visitors leaderboard, and the top person on my board has over 2 million lifetime visitors, but they are only at level 6.  I have 86,000 or so lifetime visitors, but I'm level 18 in the game.  Would it even be possible to get 2 million visitors when you're only at level 6?  Am I just looking into these things too much?  Probably
> 
> Anyway, I'm waiting to welcome Buzz, he was way easier to welcome than Bo was.  Bo took me like 3 days to get all her stuff, Buzz took me just over 1 day.  Excited to move forward with Buzz quests!


I am seeing the same thing on the leaderboard! I don't see how that could be possible! 
Also, be prepared once you get to Mike and Daisy. Those two took me forever to welcome.


----------



## CassieChap86

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Has anybody battled Zurg yet? I can't seem to figure out how to finally get to that! My Toy Story quests have been far and few between lately. I have Buzz Level 7, Woody Level 8, Jessie Level 8, and the rest of the TS clan is level 5 and leveling up to 6 soon. I'm nearly at level 24 in the game and I can't figure out what I have to do to get to Zurg! I don't have Space Traders yet, wondering if that's needed? Just haven't wanted to use up all that magic on it!
> 
> Also a tidbit for anyone curious - I have Mike's quest to Welcome Sully. In order to welcome him it's going to take a lot of items, 22.500 magic, AND 12hrs once you have it all. Yikes!


I am wondering. The same thing about defeating Zurg. I haven't had any more quests dealing with that for a while. 
Thanks for the info on Sully! I can't believe how much magic it takes though. If I have to do Space Traders, then it will take me forever to save again for Sully. I've been using a lot of magic to level up characters.


----------



## CassieChap86

I have also been having the happiness issues. Mine has been dipping down very low, and all of the kids want something from the characters! Also, when their character wishes are being granted they seem to move throughout the park. They won't stay with the character. And once the character has completed the task, I have to search the park for a random kid with a smiley face. Tricky little devils.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

CassieChap86 said:


> I am wondering. The same thing about defeating Zurg. I haven't had any more quests dealing with that for a while.
> Thanks for the info on Sully! I can't believe how much magic it takes though. If I have to do Space Traders, then it will take me forever to save again for Sully. I've been using a lot of magic to level up characters.



Right?! Space Traders at 30k is so much. Now that I have Buss Level 7 one of his activities/quests involves Space Traders but it's locked (obviously since I don't have it), but no actual storyline quest has popped up for him. And I get Space Traders and nothing advances I'll be so mad lol!


----------



## Zorkel567

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> I've done a bunch of Buzz/Jessie quests and I'm still stuck! Ugh, I'm clearly missing something Toy Story wise....





CassieChap86 said:


> I am wondering. The same thing about defeating Zurg. I haven't had any more quests dealing with that for a while.



I'm really close to unlocking Sully at this point, so i get what you're going through. I think at this point, similar to the Mickey and co. quests going on a break to start the Toy Story ones, something similar is happening here. I'm pretty sure once we've reached a certain point in the Monsters Inc. quests, the Toy Story ones will resume.



TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Right?! Space Traders at 30k is so much. Now that I have Buss Level 7 one of his activities/quests involves Space Traders but it's locked (obviously since I don't have it), but no actual storyline quest has popped up for him. And I get Space Traders and nothing advances I'll be so mad lol!



There's always a chance Space Traders will pop up later on in the questline. I know I got some of the Toy Story characters before I had quest for them, and their quests auto completed once I did unlock the quests.


----------



## Princess4

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> They are developing a mind of their own because now ALL of them seem to "wish" for someone the second I send that character off to do something.


 Ya i check no wish bubbles send them on quest to get items needed to level up then wish bubbles for the characters on long quest


----------



## SunDial

minniesBFF said:


> This is just an observation, don't think it affects game play at all, but I noticed that none of my guests are really riding astro orbiters unless their wish is to ride that ride.  Everybody just stands around it but never gets on.  Just noticed that and thought it was weird lol
> 
> Another observation, I was looking at my lifetime visitors leaderboard, and the top person on my board has over 2 million lifetime visitors, but they are only at level 6.  I have 86,000 or so lifetime visitors, but I'm level 18 in the game.  Would it even be possible to get 2 million visitors when you're only at level 6?  Am I just looking into these things too much?  Probably
> 
> Anyway, I'm waiting to welcome Buzz, he was way easier to welcome than Bo was.  Bo took me like 3 days to get all her stuff, Buzz took me just over 1 day.  Excited to move forward with Buzz quests!



I noticed the 2 million plus and thought that was a lot.  Just looked and that person is gone.  1.5 million at level 36 is there now.


----------



## kallison12

So I started playing this a little later than everyone else, but should I try to get Hamm or Sarge First? and Should I try to get them before Bo peep even though its a reuqest?


----------



## Princess4

wonder if they will implement pin trading into the game.  swap pins with your friends to make full sets.  just a thought waiting to level up characters with 16-20 hour time limits just want to get it right so i am asleep or working


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

kallison12 said:


> So I started playing this a little later than everyone else, but should I try to get Hamm or Sarge First? and Should I try to get them before Bo peep even though its a reuqest?



I would go with whichever character has appeared in the story line quests first since you need them to progress at the moment, then I would focus on the others.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I FINALLY WELCOMED BO!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now I'm back to waiting 8 hours for some other ridiculous quest. lol.


----------



## cavepig

On those odd people with like a million visitors but only on level 6  I read in the Facebook group that they are like robot accounts that pop up every now and then so not real people apparently.

Finally onto the first of many I guess to defeat Zurg.

Paid gems (my first purchase with gems) for the 3rd float spot. It's like gambling on those parades, I keep hoping I'll hit the jackpot....but nope usually just Magic (not wishes oops on the mistype originally) and the occasional hat. Never any gems pop out, argh!


----------



## Mortlives

What do you mean by wishes? The parade grants wishes for you and happiness goes up? That never happens for me. I think I will save my gems for the parachute drop.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

kallison12 said:


> So I started playing this a little later than everyone else, but should I try to get Hamm or Sarge First? and Should I try to get them before Bo peep even though its a reuqest?


I started playing when it came out but I don't get to "play" as often I think as some others. Just once a night. So I'm also behind. But I would do Hamm first as he helps get the needed items. That's what I did anyways. Hoping to get Bo soon if I can ever get the last piece to show up.


----------



## Zorkel567

Mortlives said:


> What do you mean by wishes? The parade grants wishes for you and happiness goes up? That never happens for me. I think I will save my gems for the parachute drop.



I'm thinking they meant magic, rather than wishes.


----------



## cavepig

Oops yes meant Magic, sorry!


----------



## Princess4

https://recombu.com/mobile/article/disney-magic-kingdoms-tips-tricks-guide-gems-xp-magic#

ANYONE NOTICE THIS?
Another top tip for boosting magic levels quickly: When you start a parade, your rides and concession stands will for some reason generate magic even faster


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Well, no luck on that last piece for Bo tonight, didn't produce. Trying again. On a side note, I broke down and spent real money on the game. Said I wasn't going to but couldn't pass up the promotion that popped up for me tonight. It was Pluto +60 gems for $3.99!!!  So I jumped on it. I'd been kicking myself for not getting it when I first started the game but I wasn't planning on spending any real money. It's just been so hard without Pluto.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Princess4

So I finally got both promos so I have tons of gems with Pluto and Rex now what to spend my gems on? Any thoughts I was thinking the parade spots and floats. Any gem attractions that are a must? Thanks


----------



## CassieChap86

Princess4 said:


> So I finally got both promos so I have tons of gems with Pluto and Rex now what to spend my gems on? Any thoughts I was thinking the parade spots and floats. Any gem attractions that are a must? Thanks


I would save them! Boo (Monsters, Inc.) is 395 gems. Plus several attractions just unlocked that cost gems.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I've noticed the punk wishes too, seems to have started after the patch, before only 2 or 3 wishes would be for a character when the rest were for rides and now it's been flipped!! Me thinks it's game loft trying to get us to use our gems to finish their tasks to stat a happiness one... also anyone above Sean M, Heinkman or apurplebrat is a bot, I was watching to see who would hit the 1m mark first yesterday

Got the Rex promo again and it's still 10.99 for Canadians, though as I've told the game's team; I'm not spending another nickle until they make it an option to turn off the "finish with gems" button for tasks


----------



## Princess4

CassieChap86 said:


> I would save them! Boo (Monsters, Inc.) is 395 gems. Plus several attractions just unlocked that cost gems.


 thanks I bought pluton home cause I know it will drop items needed but I will save for boo she is the reason I watch monsters inc I was about to stop the movie then she came on and reminded me of my little cousin and that was it I was hooked


----------



## audioidkid

Been playing a while...level 19.  Bought pluto and rex today for $13.98.  Wasn't planning on spending, but kinda addicted.  Goal is to "win" before our trip in December.


----------



## Zorkel567

I just started the welcome Sulley process. I should have him tomorrow morning.


----------



## minniesBFF

So it sounds like people are getting the Pluto and Rex offers more than once? Should I wait to see if they offer Rex for a cheaper price or is $9.99 the lowest it will be? I never got the Pluto offer again after the initial offer a while back, so now I'm afraid to skip the Rex offer if they'll never offer him again.


----------



## jessicag13

i just got an offer for wall-e and 80 gems for $9.99- wall-e's normally 475 gems, which would cost $19.99 in the store.
wow, i've never realized exactly how much money these companies can make off of 'free' games...


----------



## Kenny1113

jessicag13 said:


> -Randall- the quest did
> 
> -Happiness- has anyone else been especially low on happiness percentage? instead of ride wishes, all the kids seem to want character wishes, which i can't grant because they're all doing other story tasks- and the wishes always seem to be for tasks that don't earn any items- so i let the kids wait lol




Yep, my Happiness drops quickly too. Yesterday Morning I was at 99%, dropped all the way to 8% despite checking in 3+ times yesterday.
 only 2 kids out of 8 wait a ride, the rest all want characters. Which is annoying when trying to get special objects. I may drop this if it's going to become like a job.


----------



## Mortlives

I'm wondering if anyone is carrying on only due to the fact that they've already invested money? Or at least giving it far more attention than they think a game deserves?


----------



## Maineiak

Princess4 said:


> https://recombu.com/mobile/article/disney-magic-kingdoms-tips-tricks-guide-gems-xp-magic#
> 
> ANYONE NOTICE THIS?
> Another top tip for boosting magic levels quickly: When you start a parade, your rides and concession stands will for some reason generate magic even faster



They tell you this right in the game.  Click on the parade tent, then click on the "?" in the top left.  It explains what happens during a parade and that you can get more rewards.


----------



## tortilla24

So I haven't defeated Pete yet. I have Mickey, Goofy, Woody and Jessie. But now I have no more quests EXCEPT welcoming Bo and Soldier and I'm not sure where to go from here. Which character should I be aiming for to defeat Pete here?


----------



## Zorkel567

tortilla24 said:


> So I haven't defeated Pete yet. I have Mickey, Goofy, Woody and Jessie. But now I have no more quests EXCEPT welcoming Bo and Soldier and I'm not sure where to go from here. Which character should I be aiming for to defeat Pete here?



I think you have to welcome both characters before the Mickey and Goofy quests resume.


----------



## minniesBFF

tortilla24 said:


> So I haven't defeated Pete yet. I have Mickey, Goofy, Woody and Jessie. But now I have no more quests EXCEPT welcoming Bo and Soldier and I'm not sure where to go from here. Which character should I be aiming for to defeat Pete here?


Neither Bo or Soldier actually help defeat Pete, but I think you have to have welcomed in both of them before you will even get the defeat Pete quest.  I also welcomed Hamm before I got the Pete quest.  So if you haven't received the quest to welcome in Hamm, you still have a little while to go before you defeat Pete.  It took what seemed like forever before I got to it.  Once you get to the quest where Mickey and Goofy make a new plan, you are getting close.


----------



## SunDial

Has the timing of the ravens changed to a longer time that 3 hours?   While awake j am setting an alarm for 3 hours and now it is taking longer for them to appear.


----------



## danlkrim

I ok need advice regarding whether it is worth it to buy Pluto/100 gem pack for $6.99 ?
I am already at level 21. I have Mickey at 8 (one more ear hat before I can level up), Goofy level 9 (2 more ear hats to level up), Woody at level 8 and ready to level up, Jessie leveling up to 5 (I think), have Bo Peep at level 4, Ham at 4, Sarge at 3, and Tinkerbell at level 7.  I have Magic at 58,000. Land behind California Screaming is unlocking now.
I have not had any quests lately towards unlocking Pete.  and nothing toward Zurg. 
I am not thrilled with the idea of spending money on a "free" game.  If it is really necessary I guess I will.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

danlkrim said:


> I ok need advice regarding whether it is worth it to buy Pluto/100 gem pack for $6.99 ?
> I am already at level 21. I have Mickey at 8 (one more ear hat before I can level up), Goofy level 9 (2 more ear hats to level up), Woody at level 8 and ready to level up, Jessie leveling up to 5 (I think), have Bo Peep at level 4, Ham at 4, Sarge at 3, and Tinkerbell at level 7.  I have Magic at 58,000. Land behind California Screaming is unlocking now.
> I have not had any quests lately towards unlocking Pete.  and nothing toward Zurg.
> I am not thrilled with the idea of spending money on a "free" game.  If it is really necessary I guess I will.



I think Pulto might be necessary to advance. I say go for it and get the deal, the 100 gems will no doubt help you advance in the game in the future!


----------



## wilkeliza

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> I think Pulto might be necessary to advance. I say go for it and get the deal, the 100 gems will no doubt help you advance in the game in the future!



I can't remember if Pluto is necessary but he sure does make it easier. I can't imagine he is necessary because then the app is not longer "free". Usually with these freemium apps the stuff that costs gems or real money just makes the game go faster.


----------



## minniesBFF

My promo for Rex changed from $9.99 to $7.99 so I went ahead and bought him.  And, he completed one of my Toy Story character sets so I got an extra 20 gems.  That was nice!


----------



## minniesBFF

danlkrim said:


> I ok need advice regarding whether it is worth it to buy Pluto/100 gem pack for $6.99 ?
> I am already at level 21. I have Mickey at 8 (one more ear hat before I can level up), Goofy level 9 (2 more ear hats to level up), Woody at level 8 and ready to level up, Jessie leveling up to 5 (I think), have Bo Peep at level 4, Ham at 4, Sarge at 3, and Tinkerbell at level 7.  I have Magic at 58,000. Land behind California Screaming is unlocking now.
> I have not had any quests lately towards unlocking Pete.  and nothing toward Zurg.
> *I am not thrilled with the idea of spending money on a "free" game.  If it is really necessary I guess I will.*



That was my initial thought too.  But then I was thinking, if I were to buy a video game that I really enjoyed I would be spending $30-$40 dollars on that in the store.  So I'm willing to throw a little bit of money at this game, since I like it so much and I don't want it to go away.  Unless the prices get completely outrageous I will probably spend money on it from time to time.


----------



## cavepig

I actually got gems (3) out of my parade today & a Bo Peep hat, woohoo!  My ravens are still every 3 hours and I'm over the 290.


----------



## kellya222

Just my opinion......I  play several time/resource management games and I'm trying to love this one.  The good first: it is an absolutely beautiful game!  Graphics are gorgeous and character animation is great!  After all, it's Disney so I'm in...lol.  Unfortunately,  the game play isn't nearly as good as some of my favorites like Hayday and Township.  I so wish it were.   There's just not enough to do once I send the characters onto their tasks.  Other games keep me interested for much longer while with this game,  I get the characters onto tasks and then logoff.   I'm hoping once I have more unlocked (I'm currently level 13),  it'll become more interesting.


----------



## Zorkel567

cavepig said:


> I actually got gems (3) out of my parade today & a Bo Peep hat, woohoo!  My ravens are still every 3 hours and I'm over the 290.



Lucky. I spent over 3,000 magic on a parade sending the Monsters Inc, Tangled, and Wall-E floats with a chance of receiving up to 15 gems, and I got none. I got just over 1,000 magic back.


----------



## Mortlives

I have a suspicion that ROI on the parades is in the negatives.


----------



## WDWLoveForever

I wasn't able to go back and re-read all the posts, but does anyone know if you have to have pluto to defeat Pete? I have 22 hrs left to purchase and if i don't have to need him, I don't really feel like purchasing him.


----------



## Kenny1113

WDWLoveForever said:


> I wasn't able to go back and re-read all the posts, but does anyone know if you have to have pluto to defeat Pete? I have 22 hrs left to purchase and if i don't have to need him, I don't really feel like purchasing him.



He is not required,apparently  it just takes longer to defeate Pete.


----------



## WDWLoveForever

Kenny1113 said:


> He is not required,apparently  it just takes longer to defeate Pete.


Thanks!


----------



## SunDial

cavepig said:


> I actually got gems (3) out of my parade today & a Bo Peep hat, woohoo!  My ravens are still every 3 hours and I'm over the 290.



They are just a few minutes over 3 hours for me.  After thinking about it, what happened earlier is that I cannot count and set an alarm at the same time.  Thought I set it for 3 hours and it turned out to be 2.  DUH    I wish there were more rewards for going past 290 because I am at 456.

Goofy must be a government handyman.  He's been walking around the park with the ladder for 8 hours doing nothing.


----------



## MidnightParade

wilkeliza said:


> For those waiting for the Pluto offer I don't think you'll be getting it. It feels like it was just an opening day promo to get people to pay for gems and unlock Pluto. It is not level or task based. Rex is similar. So once you miss it you have to wait for them to run the promo again.





minniesBFF said:


> So it sounds like people are getting the Pluto and Rex offers more than once? Should I wait to see if they offer Rex for a cheaper price or is $9.99 the lowest it will be? I never got the Pluto offer again after the initial offer a while back, so now I'm afraid to skip the Rex offer if they'll never offer him again.



I didn't initially get the Pluto promo pack and kicked myself. When the Rex promo packed popped up i bought it. Immediately after doing so the red promo banner in the top right hand corner popped up again with a new counter and it was for the Pluto promo pack. So I ended up getting both. So it seems promos will come back around again, which makes sense, they are trying to entice you to spend money and promo packs are the best way to do so.


----------



## CassieChap86

Has anyone seen a promo for Boo? Think that will be likely? I have almost bought gems to get her but I keep talking myself out of it. I'm currently waiting for the last piece to drop to welcome Sully. And since I only have a quest for Daisy and the one for Sully (with two characters working on that last piece), the others are granting character wishes! Feels good to get rid of those punks lol.


----------



## Zorkel567

CassieChap86 said:


> Has anyone seen a promo for Boo? Think that will be likely? I have almost bought gems to get her but I keep talking myself out of it. I'm currently waiting for the last piece to drop to welcome Sully. And since I only have a quest for Daisy and the one for Sully (with two characters working on that last piece), the others are granting character wishes! Feels good to get rid of those punks lol.



I haven't seen one, nor seen it get mentioned at all. I would say there's probably a good chance, but we'll just have to see. I'm really hoping there is though, because I want Boo. Getting her would also complete the first Monsters Inc. set for me.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Waiting for the Sully ears is a pain. I've sent characters to do tasks that should have yielded at 6, yet I only have 1. I'm sure Boo would drop them every time if I spent the money to buy the gems.


----------



## OrcaPotter

Do RC Racers and the Parachute Drop ever switch over to costing magic, or are they only gem items?  Do they ever go on "sale"?  Sarge is stuck on level 1 due to needing those blasted green ears and Parachute Drop allegedly drops them, but I'd need to spend almost all my gems just to get it.

I love this game but between the time to do anything and the cost of most items it annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## Zorkel567

OrcaPotter said:


> Do RC Racers and the Parachute Drop ever switch over to costing magic, or are they only gem items?  Do they ever go on "sale"?  Sarge is stuck on level 1 due to needing those blasted green ears and Parachute Drop allegedly drops them, but I'd need to spend almost all my gems just to get it.
> 
> I love this game but between the time to do anything and the cost of most items it annoys the heck out of me.



No, they'll most likely always cost gems. They're premium items. As of now they've never gone on sale. The only premium items to have had a sale are Rex and Pluto.


----------



## cavepig

Another parade today and got 3 gems and a Hamm head out of my 3 floats.  I just figure it's a gamble & might as well keep doing it.

Anyone else doing the "hold everything I've got ravens to shoo away here"!


----------



## Sachalee

*How do I defeat Pete I'm on level 14 and I clearly have no patience. I'm not getting enough to do for mickey and goofy or anybody they just running around and I'm getting upset .*


----------



## evilqueenmindy

It may be just me because of my weird affinity for bad movies, but do the Ravens remind anyone else of the "attacking" flock of birds in Birdemic?  (Except for being more realistic in the game)

Also I'm curious now how obnoxious these character level ups could get.  I'm at 24 hours to level up Woody (and unwilling at this point because he seems to be involved in every quest) at this time next month will we be waiting 11 days for a character level up?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Sachalee said:


> *How do I defeat Pete I'm on level 14 and I clearly have no patience. I'm not getting enough to do for mickey and goofy or anybody they just running around and I'm getting upset .*


I was near the end of level 17 before they finally confronted Pete.  Work on getting the Toy Story characters welcomed.  It seems you need Hamm, Bo Peep & Sarge welcomed and active before you can confront Pete (they have NOTHING to do with confronting him, but you apparently need to have them active)


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Zorkel567 said:


> No, they'll most likely always cost gems. They're premium items. As of now they've never gone on sale. The only premium items to have had a sale are Rex and Pluto.


Those green ears were the bane of my existence!!!


----------



## Zorkel567

As an update for those interested, once both Mike and Sulley are unlocked, the Toy Story quests resume, with a focus on Buzz and Jessie. After a few quests, ending in one where Zurg escapes again, the focus returns to the Monsters Inc. crew. It's then that the option is unlocked to welcome both Roz and Celia, along with Wall-E and Eve. Wall-E, as previously mentioned, does cost gems, although I received an offer of $9.99 for Wall-E and 80 gems. I now have a quest to unlock Roz, but am likely going to focus on Celia first as she can help get items for Roz.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## CosmicRay

I started a parade today, and a few 2 hour quests. I also began to upgrade Buzz, and I destroyed 8 Ravens. When I came back two hours later, the parade was in the car barn and the timer had been reset, but I did not send it there, nor did I get any of the possible earnings. In addition, the eight Ravens that I had destroyed were no longer in my count, and rather than being done, the timers on my quests and level up showed only 13 minutes had passed! Has anyone else had that problem?


----------



## Sachalee

evilqueenmindy said:


> I was near the end of level 17 before they finally confronted Pete.  Work on getting the Toy Story characters welcomed.  It seems you need Hamm, Bo Peep & Sarge welcomed and active before you can confront Pete (they have NOTHING to do with confronting him, but you apparently need to have them active)


I have them all. I just don't know what else to do .


----------



## Zorkel567

Sachalee said:


> I have them all. I just don't know what else to do .



Do you currently have any quests that need to be done?


----------



## Sachalee

Zorkel567 said:


> Do you currently have any quests that need to be done?


n
Only to expand Pete's RV which is almost done in 20mins other than that I have nothing its clear.


----------



## CassieChap86

Sachalee said:


> n
> Only to expand Pete's RV which is almost done in 20mins other than that I have nothing its clear.


I think you're almost there. I'm pretty sure you'll get more quests for it after that space is cleared.


----------



## kallison12

does anyone have any tips for welcoming ham and sarge? i have literally made goofy be a mechanic like 4 times with no luck to get the ham mickey ears


----------



## brandaid

kallison12 said:


> does anyone have any tips for welcoming ham and sarge? i have literally made goofy be a mechanic like 4 times with no luck to get the ham mickey ears


Did you know that if you go to the character book and click on Hamm, and then click on the Mickey Ears, it will show you all the different character tasks that can "drop" them. Also, are you at the max happiness level? This will give you an extra 10% chance of dropping those collectible items.


----------



## go oilers go

So I am at level 17 1/2, I have Bo Peep and Sarge, at level 2 and Hamm at level 3.  At what point will I be able to start defeating Pete?  I have never had a quest offered for him yet and can't click on him to see quests.  Is this normal?  The game seems to be at a standstill and it seems like others defeated him long ago...


----------



## Zorkel567

go oilers go said:


> So I am at level 17 1/2, I have Bo Peep and Sarge, at level 2 and Hamm at level 3.  At what point will I be able to start defeating Pete?  I have never had a quest offered for him yet and can't click on him to see quests.  Is this normal?  The game seems to be at a standstill and it seems like others defeated him long ago...



Yes, you won't be able to click on him or see quests. He's not unlocked as a playable character at that point. Do you still have any quests at the moment?


----------



## go oilers go

Zorkel567 said:


> Yes, you won't be able to click on him or see quests. He's not unlocked as a playable character at that point. Do you still have any quests at the moment?


Just one for Bo Peep to spend time with Woody, who is levelling up for 8 hours first...


----------



## Zorkel567

go oilers go said:


> Just one for Bo Peep to spend time with Woody, who is levelling up for 8 hours first...



Then you'll likely need to complete that first before you will be able to continue the Pete questline. Even though they have nothing to do with one another, questlines seem to take breaks so you can focus on another set, before returning to the earlier questline.


----------



## go oilers go

Zorkel567 said:


> Then you'll likely need to complete that first before you will be able to continue the Pete questline. Even though they have nothing to do with one another, questlines seem to take breaks so you can focus on another set, before returning to the earlier questline.


Ok thanks!  Patience is not my best quality


----------



## Zorkel567

go oilers go said:


> Ok thanks!  Patience is not my best quality



That's the big thing with this game is that it can require a lot of patience. I've definitely considered speeding things up using gems before, but luckily I've always thought better of it.


----------



## Mortlives

Does anyone know what Daisy's Diner costs? I would like to plan ahead, but the game won't tell you before she hits level 2.


----------



## Zorkel567

Mortlives said:


> Does anyone know what Daisy's Diner costs? I would like to plan ahead, but the game won't tell you before she hits level 2.



I think the normal price is 9,500 magic for the diner.


----------



## Mortlives

Thank you. I am glad it's just magic. I am still saving my gems. Don't know for what, but I am sure they will be useful.


----------



## emilyhuff

Finally unlocked Bo Peep and now trying for Sarge however his little green Mickey Ears are really hard to come by!!!!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I'm finally annoying Pete! WOO!!!


----------



## tortilla24

Sachalee said:


> *How do I defeat Pete I'm on level 14 and I clearly have no patience. I'm not getting enough to do for mickey and goofy or anybody they just running around and I'm getting upset .*



I'm literally in the exact same boat. I think the space by Pete's RV needs to be cleared which means you have to do all the random toy story/goofy eating sandwiches quests. I have 0 quests right now so I'm just making my characters do random things hoping I'll get some items dropped. 9 hours before mine's cleared.


----------



## johnmcbride3

I received 2,500 magic for finishing 10th on the leaderboard in the Ravens game.


----------



## rileyroo120

The dark magic challenge just ended and I got 1st place, however I saw on here someone said they had 50 more gems than I had and that was days ago. Do you think more than one person wins 1st place??


----------



## Mortlives

Congratulations on your win. I think there were multiple leaderboards for this.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

rileyroo120 said:


> The dark magic challenge just ended and I got 1st place, however I saw on here someone said they had 50 more gems than I had and that was days ago. Do you think more than one person wins 1st place??



the 1st person on my leaderboard was someone named "Candy C" is that you? - they held that spot for weeks with a count of over 500

I ended up at #23 and got the 2,500 - happy I got something!


----------



## tortilla24

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> the 1st person on my leaderboard was someone named "Candy C" is that you? - they held that spot for weeks with a count of over 500
> 
> I ended up at #23 and got the 2,500 - happy I got something!


I also got 23rd and 2,500 so yep, has to be multiple leaderboards


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

tortilla24 said:


> I also got 23rd and 2,500 so yep, has to be multiple leaderboards



mystery solved!


----------



## rileyroo120

My name isn't Candy C so that answers that question! Thanks guys.


----------



## rileyroo120

I'm almost done with level 18 and have yet to get any quests to defeat Pete. I have Bo, Sarge, Hamm, Jessie, Woody, Tink, Mickey, Goofy and Pluto.


----------



## johnmcbride3

rileyroo120 said:


> The dark magic challenge just ended and I got 1st place, however I saw on here someone said they had 50 more gems than I had and that was days ago. Do you think more than one person wins 1st place??



I don't know if everyone had the same leaderboard or were different, I ended with 488 ravens, number one on my board had over 600.


----------



## SunDial

johnmcbride3 said:


> I don't know if everyone had the same leaderboard or were different, I ended with 488 ravens, number one on my board had over 600.



Yes there were many different leader boards.  I finished on top with 608.  My name was not Candy C.  

Also after I received the gems the ravens are still  appearing.  I'll keep taking whatever they want to give.  At 2:30 have to check again.  That will be the 3 hour mark for me.


----------



## rileyroo120

The Ravens have stopped appearing for me.


----------



## tortilla24

rileyroo120 said:


> I'm almost done with level 18 and have yet to get any quests to defeat Pete. I have Bo, Sarge, Hamm, Jessie, Woody, Tink, Mickey, Goofy and Pluto.


Oh good lord I'm level 15 and I have all the same characters (no Pluto) and no quests apart from clearing the space by Pete's RV. I do think you have to do that first. Have you done that?


----------



## Zorkel567

rileyroo120 said:


> I'm almost done with level 18 and have yet to get any quests to defeat Pete. I have Bo, Sarge, Hamm, Jessie, Woody, Tink, Mickey, Goofy and Pluto.



Do you still have any quests that need completion?


----------



## rileyroo120

Zorkel567 said:


> Do you still have any quests that need completion?





tortilla24 said:


> Oh good lord I'm level 15 and I have all the same characters (no Pluto) and no quests apart from clearing the space by Pete's RV. I do think you have to do that first. Have you done that?



It doesn't look like the area near the RV has been cleared. I wonder when that will happen.


----------



## rileyroo120

Zorkel567 said:


> Do you still have any quests that need completion?


I have repeated several hoping for the upgrade pieces. I don't believe I have had any new ones aside from woody and Jessie doing the yodeo today. Maybe that's what I need to advance? They are now demonstrating their yodeo.


----------



## tortilla24

rileyroo120 said:


> I have repeated several hoping for the upgrade pieces. I don't believe I have had any new ones aside from woody and Jessie doing the yodeo today. Maybe that's what I need to advance? They are now demonstrating their yodeo.


Yep I think you need to do the yodeo and clear all the mickey goofy ones that popped up recently regarding sandwiches. The wizard will give you a quest to clear the space.


----------



## brandaid

Finished the Dark Magic event in 90th place. Kind of strange that the 4th place prize went to numbers 26-1,000.


----------



## inevitablyaustin

I only needed about 15 more ravens to get the final reward before the event ended, but I fell asleep and forgot to set 3 hour alarms. Oops! Oh well, I'm hoping for another event soon though, it was nice getting some extra magic.


----------



## tortilla24

I got the birds again even after I collected my prize and the event technically ended


----------



## Mortlives

I have gotten them twice. Perhaps, they are just a regular feature now, but without the competition?


----------



## Princess4

for anyone who has ? someone make a wiki on it here is the link http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms i already made 2 charts from this

Tinker Bell 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

Pluto  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Mickey Mouse  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Minnie Mouse  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


Goofy 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Daisy Duck 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Donald Duck 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Pete 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


Emperor Zurg 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Jessie 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Buzz Lightyear 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Woody 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


Bo Peep 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Hamm 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Rex 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Sarge 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


Mike Wazowski 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Sulley 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Boo 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

Celia Mae 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Randall Boggs 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Roz 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


Flynn Rider 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Rapunzel 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Maximus 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Gothel 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


WALL-E 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Eve 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10




ATTRACTIONS TIME
----------------
Mickey's House  Collect time 70s

Mickey's Fun Wheel    Collect time 3m

Goofy's Playhouse  Collect time 60m

Pluto's House  Collect time 60m

Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters  Collect time 60m

Mickey's PhilharMagic  Collect time 2h

Space Traders  Collect time 2h

Fantasia Gardens and Fairways  Collect time 2h

Pizza Planet             Collect time 4h

Al's Toy Barn    Collect time 4h

Minnie's House Collect time 4h

Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop  Collect time 4h

RC Racers  Collect time 4h

Astro Orbiters Collect time 6h

Jessie's Snack Roundup Collect time 6h

Daisy's Diner Collect time 6h

California Screamin'  Collect time 8h

Cyclops Sushi  Collect time 8h

WALL-E's House  Collect time 8h

Space Mountain Collect time 12h

Pixie Hollow Collect time 12h

Mike and Sulley to the Rescue  Collect time 12h

Rapunzel's Tower Collect time 12h

Sword in the Stone Collect time  16h

Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor  Collect time  16h

Mad Tea Party  Collect time 24h

Princess Fairytale Hall  Collect time 24h


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Just got the option to welcome Buzz. Time to begin the arduous process of collecting the Buzz items lol.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Ugh! These stupid black birds! I fat fingered something trying to tap one of them, and accidentally sped something up by using 25 gems!!!
> 
> Just finished Space Mountain and unlocked Daisy and Mike. It's going to take days to get all of those parts!



Replying to my own post so I can update- it took until yesterday to get all of Daisy's and Mike's parts, and with the time it takes to welcome them, I still didn't have Mike until early this morning. So at least 4 days to drop the parts, and another day to welcome them both. And now....Mike can't do much because I spent most of the day getting enough magic for the laugh floor, which I'm still waiting on to be built. I have just about no magic left and hopefully can build Daisy's Diner tomorrow. It seems like everything ahead requires LOTS AND LOTS of magic.


----------



## Princess4

Mickeyluver37 said:


> It seems like everything ahead requires LOTS AND LOTS of magic.


Good to know glad I have all my burger stands got tons of magic just waiting to unlock stuff to build


----------



## wilkeliza

Ugh waiting on one bow for Daisy so I can level her up and get the Diner. Also still collecting Mike stuff.


----------



## Princess4

So leveling up goofy since he can't help me get anything for mike or daisy 20 hours wow


----------



## SunDial

Just started the 16 hours for Goofy too.  20 hours for the next level for Mickey and Tink.  Only on day 16 playing and reading some of these other posts about future characters is not looking like fun playing this game.


----------



## Zorkel567

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Replying to my own post so I can update- it took until yesterday to get all of Daisy's and Mike's parts, and with the time it takes to welcome them, I still didn't have Mike until early this morning. So at least 4 days to drop the parts, and another day to welcome them both. And now....Mike can't do much because I spent most of the day getting enough magic for the laugh floor, which I'm still waiting on to be built. I have just about no magic left and hopefully can build Daisy's Diner tomorrow. It seems like everything ahead requires LOTS AND LOTS of magic.



That is true. I think Celia required 30,000 magic; the Cyclops Sushi require 23,500 magic; Roz requires 45,000 magic, and Eve requires 45,000 magic too.


----------



## Virtucomp

CosmicRay said:


> I started a parade today, and a few 2 hour quests. I also began to upgrade Buzz, and I destroyed 8 Ravens. When I came back two hours later, the parade was in the car barn and the timer had been reset, but I did not send it there, nor did I get any of the possible earnings. In addition, the eight Ravens that I had destroyed were no longer in my count, and rather than being done, the timers on my quests and level up showed only 13 minutes had passed! Has anyone else had that problem?



I have this issue all the time when switching devices.  The cloud save is not up to the very latest when you exit the game.  Sometimes I have clicked all the green check marks and started new tasks only to come back and find they are all sitting waiting for me again.  I reported the bug and they asked me for details like it doesn't happen every time. but it does.


----------



## minniesBFF

I just got the ad for the twitter event, #mydisneykingdom.  I really wish they were giving away more than 100 gems


----------



## Princess4

minniesBFF said:


> I just got the ad for the twitter event, #mydisneykingdom.  I really wish they were giving away more than 100 gems


please more details i havent heard about this yet thanks


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Princess4 said:


> please more details i havent heard about this yet thanks


If you're on Twitter:
https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/719888281203273735


----------



## Princess4

WebmasterJackie said:


> If you're on Twitter:
> https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/719888281203273735


At work i cant will have to check at home thanks


----------



## KattyMeow13

Help! I am currently trying to figure out why i dont see any prompt when i was given the wish woody luck on his job i cant seem to find/get a prompt to do this? I have emiled the gameloft but alas, no response... thank you!


----------



## Mortlives

Tif you press the quest button, the first item should be the quest one and it should be in blue.


----------



## Mortlives

I just granted a ride wish. It turns out it was for the Laugh Floor. Which will finish building in 9 hours. The kid keeps standing in various places around it. Kind of funny.


----------



## CassieChap86

Mortlives said:


> I just granted a ride wish. It turns out it was for the Laugh Floor. Which will finish building in 9 hours. The kid keeps standing in various places around it. Kind of funny.


The same thing happened to me! I ended up having 3 kids waiting for it by the time it finished. I was afraid I'd lose them but it all turned out okay.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Hi guys! New member from Australia here.
We are about 3-4 days behind the US and I've just hit level 23. I'm liking the game but my god the wait times are ridiculous!
I'm still farming for sulley materials. It's been almost 3 days now.
Also getting the infographic telling me to shoo Ravens away but nothing is actually in the park. This must be a glitch.
I think for the time being I'm going to stop pursuing quests and just level up the characters I have to max, then continue on. The magic drop rate is very slow and I think if I tackle the materials issue now, then I don't have to worry about it too much in the future and can focus on the quests that drop a higher rate of magic.


----------



## KattyMeow13

Mortlives said:


> Tif you press the quest button, the first item should be the quest one and it should be in blue.


Thats the problem, no new activity is showing up?


----------



## Zorkel567

Welcoming Pete costs 55,000 magic!


----------



## emilyhuff

I have been stuck trying to level up Bo Peep for 3 days now!!! Just to level 2 that is! I have sent Jessie to round up snacks 8 or 9 times with no luck, I don't have sarge or pluto so it is so hard to come by!!!!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Zorkel567 said:


> Welcoming Pete costs 55,000 magic!



Have you already defeated Zurg and welcomed Sully? My Toy Story Quests stopped but I think it was because I don't have Jessie, Buzz, and Hamm at level 7. Working on leveling them up now, but also trying to get Sully parts to drop and save up the 22,500 magic for him! And Goofy is spending 18 hours eating his second piece of pie.


----------



## Zorkel567

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Have you already defeated Zurg and welcomed Sully? My Toy Story Quests stopped but I think it was because I don't have Jessie, Buzz, and Hamm at level 7. Working on leveling them up now, but also trying to get Sully parts to drop and save up the 22,500 magic for him! And Goofy is spending 18 hours eating his second piece of pie.



I have welcomed both Sulley, and Celia. I've bought Wall-E, and am working on welcoming Roz, Eve, and now Pete. I haven't defeated Zurg yet. Those missions keep starting and stopping. Buzz is currently on one of those quests right now. My Buzz is level 5, Jessie is level 5, and Hamm is level 4. Sarge is leveling up to level 5 right now. Bo Peep is level 4. Only my Woody is level 7.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Zorkel567 said:


> Welcoming Pete costs 55,000 magic!


 
55,000 for that jerk?! Villians should be 500 LOL

How did you get him unlocked? My Mickey/Goofy quests have stalled. I'm one token away from welcoming Cecilia and currently have Sarge on a Zurg story-line quest

I bought Wall-E too from the promo - I find its much more to the player's advantage to use gems for attractions rather than welcoming characters


----------



## minniesBFF

Princess4 said:


> please more details i havent heard about this yet thanks


I got an ad for a sweepstakes called #mydisneykingdom.  Tweet a screenshot of your park with this hashtag and you get entered to win 100 gems.  You can enter more than one screenshot, but your screenshot must have at least 2 of your attractions in it.  The twitter handle for the game is @DisneyMKingdoms.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Mortlives

KattyMeow13 said:


> Thats the problem, no new activity is showing up?



It won't necessarily be a new thing, just a blue thing. Try hitting the top activity, even if it is one the character has done before. It should work.


----------



## tortilla24

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> 55,000 for that jerk?! Villians should be 500 LOL
> 
> How did you get him unlocked? My Mickey/Goofy quests have stalled. I'm one token away from welcoming Cecilia and currently have Sarge on a Zurg story-line quest
> 
> I bought Wall-E too from the promo - I find its much more to the player's advantage to use gems for attractions rather than welcoming characters



How odd. My Mickey/Goofy quests stalled until I got that area by Pete's RV cleared. Now I have not a single quest from Sarge or anyone else until I beat Pete. Maybe my Sarge isn't leveled up yet enough for Zurg?

But I'm level 16 and only have about 22k in magic. I'm screwed if I have to pay up that much for Pete


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

tortilla24 said:


> How odd. My Mickey/Goofy quests stalled until I got that area by Pete's RV cleared. Now I have not a single quest from Sarge or anyone else until I beat Pete. Maybe my Sarge isn't leveled up yet enough for Zurg?
> 
> But I'm level 16 and only have about 22k in magic. I'm screwed if I have to pay up that much for Pete



When things have stalled for me, I worked on Leveling up characters and more often then not that would unlock more quests. I wish the game would give you some insight on how to move forward (i.e. "Level up XXX to unlock for quests!") I was at a loss for a bit with my Toy Story quests, but it turned out that I needed to welcome Mike & Sully first before they would resume. You would think the individual character groups wouldn't be dependent on each other to move forward, but they are. I believe early Toy Story quests were helping to resume my Mickey/Goofy quests. Right now it seems Monsters & Toy Story quests are tied to one another. Once I finish a Monster's quest, I'm usually getting an alert from a TS character regarding Zurg (mainly Jessie, Woody & Buzz).

Word to the wise: When you get to the point in the Zurg quests where you have to send Woody, Buzz, and Jessie to check out certain attractions for Zurg's hiding place, the next Zurg quest uses Sarge and is 8hrs in duration ("Lay of the Land, Pt. 1" is the quest title) so be mindful NOT to send Sarge on any long missions whist Woody, Jessie, and Buzz are nearly done with their quests. None of the secondary TS characters were being used AT ALL in Zurg quests so I had sent Sarge on a 12hr quest and of course I needed him a couple hrs later wompwompppp

The 3 character Zurg quest durations are as follows:
Woody - Check Pizza Planet, 12hrs
Buzz - Check Astro Orbiters, 4hrs
Jessie - Check Jessie's Snack Roundup, 6 or 8hrs (can't remember)


----------



## Zorkel567

I'm currently two tokens away from Roz, one glasses and one Mickey-head. I only have 20,000 magic though, so I'll still need another 25,000 before I can welcome her.



tortilla24 said:


> How odd. My Mickey/Goofy quests stalled until I got that area by Pete's RV cleared. Now I have not a single quest from Sarge or anyone else until I beat Pete. Maybe my Sarge isn't leveled up yet enough for Zurg?
> 
> But I'm level 16 and only have about 22k in magic. I'm screwed if I have to pay up that much for Pete



I'm currently level 23, long past Pete's RV. I've unlocked Daisy, Buzz, Mike, Sulley, Celia, and gotten Wall-E. I have Daisy's Diner, the Cyclops Sushi, Pizza Planet, the Laugh Floor, Astro Orbiters and Space Traders. I think Buzz starts the early Zurg quests; the Sarge/Zurg quest don't start until after unlocking Mike and the welcoming Pete quets only resumed this morning after clearing the latest Zurg/Sarge quest; now Buzz is back on the Zurg trail.



TheUndercoverDISer said:


> 55,000 for that jerk?! Villians should be 500 LOL
> 
> How did you get him unlocked? My Mickey/Goofy quests have stalled. I'm one token away from welcoming Cecilia and currently have Sarge on a Zurg story-line quest
> 
> I bought Wall-E too from the promo - I find its much more to the player's advantage to use gems for attractions rather than welcoming characters



I welcomed Celia a couple days ago. I think there were two Zurg/Sarge quests, then the Mickey and Goofy quests resumed, opening up the option for me to welcome Pete finally.


----------



## tortilla24

Zorkel567 said:


> I'm currently level 23, long past Pete's RV. I've unlocked Daisy, Buzz, Mike, Sulley, Celia, and gotten Wall-E. I have Daisy's Diner, the Cyclops Sushi, Pizza Planet, the Laugh Floor, Astro Orbiters and Space Traders. I think Buzz starts the early Zurg quests; the Sarge/Zurg quest don't start until after unlocking Mike and the welcoming Pete quets only resumed this morning after clearing the latest Zurg/Sarge quest; now Buzz is back on the Zurg trail.


Yeah it actually won't let me welcome Buzz until I defeat Pete so it's interesting that you had him before welcoming Pete. 

I'm gonna focus on leveling up my characters I guess


----------



## minniesBFF

tortilla24 said:


> Yeah it actually won't let me welcome Buzz until I defeat Pete so it's interesting that you had him before welcoming Pete.
> 
> I'm gonna focus on leveling up my characters I guess


Defeating Pete doesn't welcome him into your park.  When you defeat Pete you are just defeating him as a villian, he doesn't become available to welcome until long after you welcome buzz.  At least that's what I assume, I'm still working on welcoming Mike and Daisy.  Dang, these 2 take a lot of objects!


----------



## Zorkel567

tortilla24 said:


> Yeah it actually won't let me welcome Buzz until I defeat Pete so it's interesting that you had him before welcoming Pete.
> 
> I'm gonna focus on leveling up my characters I guess



I don't think I welcome Buzz until after I beat Pete, but it takes a while after defeating Pete before you get the option to welcome him. A lot of quests interspersed through the Toy Story and Monsters Inc. quests of Goofy trying to find Pete, who has become missing since he was defeated.



minniesBFF said:


> Defeating Pete doesn't welcome him into your park.  When you defeat Pete you are just defeating him as a villian, he doesn't become available to welcome until long after you welcome buzz.  At least that's what I assume, I'm still working on welcoming Mike and Daisy.  Dang, these 2 take a lot of objects!



Yeah, Daisy and Mike take a lot, but just wait until you get to Celia, Roz, and Eve.

Eve especially requires 15 of the first token, 15 of the second, and 10 of the third, along with 45,000 magic. On top of that, Wall-E, a premium character, is one of the only two characters that can get Eve's second token and her third token. Other than that, Celia is the only other way to get the second token for Eve, while Buzz is the only other way to get the third.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

tortilla24 said:


> How odd. My Mickey/Goofy quests stalled until I got that area by Pete's RV cleared. Now I have not a single quest from Sarge or anyone else until I beat Pete. Maybe my Sarge isn't leveled up yet enough for Zurg?
> 
> But I'm level 16 and only have about 22k in magic. I'm screwed if I have to pay up that much for Pete



I am actually at the same point as you in the game while they try and defeat Pete, and I have just been leveling up characters as I wait.  I leveled up Tink, and a new quest popped up.  So try leveling up some characters.


----------



## Princess4

i am one ear away from welcoming daisy who can then help me get items to welcome mike magic is not an issue got my burger farm rolling 60+ which i know i will have to store to get daisy dinner and laugh factory.  working on leveling up characters who cant help get me items i need or have a short upgrade time
waiting to upgrade woody 24 hours to level 10 until i get daisy since him and bo peep can get her ears.  i really want wall-e and boo saving up gems and waiting on promos


----------



## tortilla24

Princess4 said:


> i am one ear away from welcoming daisy who can then help me get items to welcome mike magic is not an issue got my burger farm rolling 60+ which i know i will have to store to get daisy dinner and laugh factory.  working on leveling up characters who cant help get me items i need or have a short upgrade time
> waiting to upgrade woody 24 hours to level 10 until i get daisy since him and bo peep can get her ears.  i really want wall-e and boo saving up gems and waiting on promos


Do tell about this burger farm... I only have 2. Are you making much of a profit off of them? They seem to only give 5 magic max at a time


----------



## Princess4

tortilla24 said:


> Do tell about this burger farm... I only have 2. Are you making much of a profit off of them? They seem to only give 5 magic max at a time


yes i have 60+ and over 100,000 magic i only farm at night and during the weekend cant have my phone out to farm at work but i have the sword and the stone got that 2 days ago and with just nights i am over 100,000 magic just waiting to welcome characters and open more land


----------



## tortilla24

Princess4 said:


> yes i have 60+ and over 100,000 magic i only farm at night and during the weekend cant have my phone out to farm at work but i have the sword and the stone got that 2 days ago and with just nights i am over 100,000 magic just waiting to welcome characters and open more land


Brilliant! I'm starting a burger farm now, too! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Princess4

tortilla24 said:


> Brilliant! I'm starting a burger farm now, too! Thanks for the tip!


 Your welcome enjoy


----------



## Princess4

ok i cant find the answer to my ? is there a way to make the email alerts fore this tread a daily option vs every reply?  thanks i'm just trying make less emails


----------



## CosmicRay

Virtucomp said:


> I have this issue all the time when switching devices.  The cloud save is not up to the very latest when you exit the game.  Sometimes I have clicked all the green check marks and started new tasks only to come back and find they are all sitting waiting for me again.  I reported the bug and they asked me for details like it doesn't happen every time. but it does.


I only have the app on one device, and it has been happening more frequently. Disappointing when I'm embarking on a long task and come back hours later only to find that only 15 magic kingdom minutes have elapsed!


----------



## Princess4

CosmicRay said:


> I only have the app on one device, and it has been happening more frequently. Disappointing when I'm embarking on a long task and come back hours later only to find that only 15 magic kingdom minutes have elapsed!


 i close the app out and reopen it to ensure everyone is on task still waiting on daisy ears got everyone i can on the job hopefully one will drop today so i can welcome her before bed


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Princess4 said:


> yes i have 60+ and over 100,000 magic i only farm at night and during the weekend cant have my phone out to farm at work but i have the sword and the stone got that 2 days ago and with just nights i am over 100,000 magic just waiting to welcome characters and open more land


Thanks from me too!  I've started my burger farm area!


----------



## SunDial

Zorkel567 said:


> Welcoming Pete costs 55,000 magic!



He didn't cost me that much.


----------



## SunDial

Princess4 said:


> yes i have 60+ and over 100,000 magic i only farm at night and during the weekend cant have my phone out to farm at work but i have the sword and the stone got that 2 days ago and with just nights i am over 100,000 magic just waiting to welcome characters and open more land



Thanks for the tip.  Set up 25 for now.  Guess I will treat this like those darn ravens and have to check ever couple of hours.


----------



## Princess4

SunDial said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Set up 25 for now.  Guess I will treat this like those darn ravens and have to check ever couple of hours.


 ya when i am home i check during commercial break of a show so its not every 6 min but every little bit helps especially since everything seems to cost.  still no ears come on pluto dig up a hat!!!


----------



## Zorkel567

SunDial said:


> He didn't cost me that much.



So you've welcomed him in as a playable character already? From what I see, you need 15 Mickey balloons, 5 bowler hats, 4 Pete themed Mickey-heads, and 55,000 magic before he becomes playable.

Also, the next piece of land, the one to the left of Space Mountain, costs 65,000 magic.


----------



## WallEve1086

So I have 394 gems and need 1 more to welcome Boo but now I'm wondering if I should spend those gems by buying the Parachute Drop and the Mike and Sulley to the rescue attractions. Any suggestions on what I should spend my gems on??


----------



## Princess4

WallEve1086 said:


> So I have 394 gems and need 1 more to welcome Boo but now I'm wondering if I should spend those gems by buying the Parachute Drop and the Mike and Sulley to the rescue attractions. Any suggestions on what I should spend my gems on??


 i want Boo so once i get the gems i am gonna buy her cause i fear she will not be a promo for a long time


----------



## Mortlives

I bought the Parachute Drop. It did speed up my Sarge upgrade.


----------



## Princess4

so i just got a pop up gift with some magic 5 gems and Tinkerbell but i already had Tinkerbell it did level her up.  anyone else get this pop up?


----------



## Virtucomp

CosmicRay said:


> I only have the app on one device, and it has been happening more frequently. Disappointing when I'm embarking on a long task and come back hours later only to find that only 15 magic kingdom minutes have elapsed!



There is a help item on the game website that instructs you to log out of facebook in the game and then log back in before closing the game to make sure your save is up to date.  It sounds like a work around for a bug to me.  It may help you keep your save game up to date even on one device.


----------



## comediccrow

I feel so behind.
I started playing a week ago but I still don't have Pete. Feels like I'm at a standstill just waiting for quests to complete.

Oh well. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Princess4

comediccrow said:


> I feel so behind.
> I started playing a week ago but I still don't have Pete. Feels like I'm at a standstill just waiting for quests to complete.
> 
> Oh well. I'll get there eventually.


 you will get there i am currently stuck trying to welcome mike and daisy nothing to do but try to get their items grant wishes and level up characters.  you will get there but it takes lots of time i recommend sending your characters on long quest overnight and short ones during the day
welcome to the game


----------



## brandaid

I notice that it's getting harder and harder to maintain my happiness level. Fewer and fewer guests have attraction wishes and more are character wishes, usually for a character that's occupied with a task. I'm currently at 0% on ecstatic level, which means I'm still at the ecstatic level, but will fall to joyous very soon, and there are Zero guests with wishes. Not one.  It doesn't seem fair that I don't even have the opportunity to increase my level.  Oh well, it's just a game, even though I've already invested about $30 in it.


----------



## minniesBFF

brandaid said:


> I notice that it's getting harder and harder to maintain my happiness level. Fewer and fewer guests have attraction wishes and more are character wishes, usually for a character that's occupied with a task.


This is starting to happen with me. It's not so hard to keep my happiness level up right now, I'm just not getting attraction wishes.

I'm welcoming Daisy now.  I purchased Pluto through the $5.99 promo, and I also started my own "burger farm"


----------



## Kenny1113

brandaid said:


> I notice that it's getting harder and harder to maintain my happiness level. Fewer and fewer guests have attraction wishes and more are character wishes, usually for a character that's occupied with a task. I'm currently at 0% on ecstatic level, which means I'm still at the ecstatic level, but will fall to joyous very soon, and there are Zero guests with wishes. Not one.  It doesn't seem fair that I don't even have the opportunity to increase my level.  Oh well, it's just a game, even though I've already invested about $30 in it.


Happening to me too. I've already dropped to joyous, and I'm only 50% at that. I was 99% ecstatic before my app updated.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I'm at Joyous too. I'm annoyed by it, but thats' life lol. All of my guests only want to ride Astro Orbiters (why), and I am not about to build that right now.


----------



## hopemax

Princess4 said:


> you will get there i am currently stuck trying to welcome mike and daisy nothing to do but try to get their items grant wishes and level up characters.  you will get there but it takes lots of time i recommend sending your characters on long quest overnight and short ones during the day
> welcome to the game



The short ones also help earn more magic.  The one hour tasks give you 40 Magic plus bonuses.  The 4 hour task only gets you 110. (-50 Magic).  An 8 hour task gets you 200 (-120 Magic after 8 hours).  I've learned to only do longer tasks if it's a quest, if I am trying to get the necessary ear hats to level a character or overnight.  I also had a bunch of trouble setting a character on a long task about an hour before I need him for a quest task or is ready to be upgraded.  So short tasks, from now on, unless I need them for something else.

This game is quite the slog.  I don't like "farming" because it feels a little like cheating and a lot like broken game play.  But what are you going to do? I finally have all the pieces for Mike, but I just got Mickey to level 9, have Buzz upgrading now, Jessie needs an upgrade, and I'm one piece away from Tink and Peep being able to be upgraded.  So I've got a Magic deficiency, so now I've got a Burger farm too. 

Of course, I need to upgrade Sarge for quests but can't get the darn ear hats!  I am 4 gems away from being able to afford the parachute drop, and should get them via these pending character upgrades.  But this upgrade will get him to level 6, so i wonder if the parachute drop is the best use of gems since I will only have 4 more levels of Sarge left to go?

So if this game is driving grownups crazy with the amount of time everything takes, how much patience could kids have with this thing?

My happiness is okay.  It took quite the hit when getting Woody to level 9/10 and same with Mickey.  Those seem to be my biggest Happiness producers so when they were out of use for 20 and 24 hours it was rough.


----------



## SunDial

Zorkel567 said:


> So you've welcomed him in as a playable character already? From what I see, you need 15 Mickey balloons, 5 bowler hats, 4 Pete themed Mickey-heads, and 55,000 magic before he becomes playable.
> 
> Also, the next piece of land, the one to the left of Space Mountain, costs 65,000 magic.



I made a mistake.  I thought I saw him appear as playable after he was defeated.   I love the burger farm tip.  I sometimes am clearing the 25 stands every 10 minutes.  Other times longer.   I have added about 25,000 magic today.


----------



## tortilla24

Had 29 burger stands, added 15 more just now = 44 burger stands in all! How many do you have on your "farm?"


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I know I tapped on 8 of those stinking brooms but my leader boards says 7! I've searched and searched and I didn't miss one! I hope the 3 hour clock has at least reset. 

The rewards look a little better for this one- looks like everyone will be getting some gems.


----------



## brandaid

Kenny1113 said:


> Happening to me too. I've already dropped to joyous, and I'm only 50% at that. I was 99% ecstatic before my app updated.


Checked this morning and I'm at 86% joyous with no wishes to fulfill.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

SOOO, brooms have invaded, but along with them I'm getting Ravens?  Very weird.  It must be a glitch


----------



## Princess4

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I know I tapped on 8 of those stinking brooms but my leader boards says 7! I've searched and searched and I didn't miss one! I hope the 3 hour clock has at least reset.
> 
> The rewards look a little better for this one- looks like everyone will be getting some gems.


i fpound all 8 but i also had crows everywhere the brooms are harder to find cause they walk around like the kids and characters but the birds flew on top will check in 3 hours for more 
daisy finally is welcomed got the hat on the parade


----------



## SunDial

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I know I tapped on 8 of those stinking brooms but my leader boards says 7! I've searched and searched and I didn't miss one! I hope the 3 hour clock has at least reset.
> 
> The rewards look a little better for this one- looks like everyone will be getting some gems.



I tapped 8 but how are there 9 and 10 on my leader board.

I did not need to see these brooms so soon.  I just caught up from all of the sleep I lost the last time.  Hope this is longer than a 3 hour time frame.


----------



## Mollio

First place on my leader board already has 40 brooms. How is this possible?


----------



## Princess4

Mollio said:


> First place on my leader board already has 40 brooms. How is this possible?


 maybe its not a 3 hour timer like last time??? i'm at work so i cant check the game for most of the day only breaks and lunches


----------



## hopemax

Mollio said:


> First place on my leader board already has 40 brooms. How is this possible?



Probably just a hacked account.


----------



## SunDial

Princess4 said:


> maybe its not a 3 hour timer like last time??? i'm at work so i cant check the game for most of the day only breaks and lunches



Now now. What are the priorities?   

We should get bonus gems for playing while at Disney.  Even more for playing while running the Stsr Wars Half Marathon events.


----------



## Princess4

so it looks like i have to clear the crows before the brooms appear ie i clear 2 crows 2 brooms appear but still 6 crows to find then kill before then finding the brooms they are making us work for the gems everyone on my list has 16 right now and we are all #1  the overnight is when we will see who is getting sleep or not.  i like that the top 5 get gems so thats my goal is to stay in the top 5


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Princess4 said:


> so it looks like i have to clear the crows before the brooms appear ie i clear 2 crows 2 brooms appear but still 6 crows to find then kill before then finding the brooms they are making us work for the gems everyone on my list has 16 right now and we are all #1  the overnight is when we will see who is getting sleep or not.  i like that the top 5 get gems so thats my goal is to stay in the top 5


oh I see, the Ravens cause the broomsticks, I thought there was something wrong.  I like that we get stars from the Ravens and magic from the broomsticks


----------



## Mortlives

I'm not getting ravens, just broomsticks.


----------



## Princess4

Mortlives said:


> I'm not getting ravens, just broomsticks.


 Did you get the ravens when that was active?


----------



## CassieChap86

tortilla24 said:


> Had 29 burger stands, added 15 more just now = 44 burger stands in all! How many do you have on your "farm?"


I think I have 34... It has really helped me! Especially with quests to welcome 4 characters that require so much magic plus needed to build cyclops sushi-that's what I'm working toward now! Those dang brooms are prancing around my farm though. Anywhere else would be better!


----------



## Mortlives

Princess4 said:


> Did you get the ravens when that was active?


Yes, I did. But now I am just getting broom sticks.


----------



## Princess4

i have 60+ burger joints but some will have to go away for daisy dinner once i unlock it unless more space become available before i can build it


----------



## poosiegirl

I'm not getting ravens or broomsticks.  I got the ravens during the last promotion and got the message about the brooms but nothing has appeared.  Is there some secret I don't know about?


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Still getting ravens is a glitch of the game, it should be 8 brooms only, those people with way too many are cheating by changing the clock on their device as the timer is based on the clients time and not the server time. Those with 1 or 2 more then they should; During the tail end of the raven even I thought I had a glitch where one of my Ravens didn't count because my count was uneven when I tapped a raven and the Google connect window popped up but it actually put me ahead one! So it's possible that people aren't deliberately cheating (yet) and that they got some sort of pop up right after tapping a broom that made it count twice.
Also there are multible leader boards like the last event

I've only got 23 burger stands


----------



## CosmicRay

In true Disney form, I have stopped hosting parades in favor of building an over-budget park. I purchased the Rex promo and used the gems to get Pluto and his house. I am "releasing" Mike right now (7h45m and counting). Has anyone seen a promo pack for Boo? I should be getting my 30 day bonus on Monday!


----------



## Princess4

CosmicRay said:


> In true Disney form, I have stopped hosting parades in favor of building an over-budget park. I purchased the Rex promo and used the gems to get Pluto and his house. I am "releasing" Mike right now (7h45m and counting). Has anyone seen a promo pack for Boo? I should be getting my 30 day bonus on Monday!


 No promo for boo but maybe after the current event? I am hoping still waiting to get the wall-e promo guess I'm not far enough in the game still need to get blue jays to welcome mike


----------



## Zorkel567

CosmicRay said:


> In true Disney form, I have stopped hosting parades in favor of building an over-budget park. I purchased the Rex promo and used the gems to get Pluto and his house. I am "releasing" Mike right now (7h45m and counting). Has anyone seen a promo pack for Boo? I should be getting my 30 day bonus on Monday!



As of right now, it doesn't appear there is a Boo promo. I've seen and purchased the Pluto, Rex, and Wall-E promos, but it seemed like they skipped a Boo promo, as I haven't seen anybody else mention it either. Maybe eventually.


----------



## SunDial

Brooms only for me.  Sometimes while searching for the  broomsticks I  wish I didn't build so many burger stands.   Hard to tap those guys when they get in there.  Off to run the 10K


----------



## tortilla24

Hope Loneheart said:


> Still getting ravens is a glitch of the game, it should be 8 brooms only, those people with way too many are cheating by changing the clock on their device as the timer is based on the clients time and not the server time. Those with 1 or 2 more then they should; During the tail end of the raven even I thought I had a glitch where one of my Ravens didn't count because my count was uneven when I tapped a raven and the Google connect window popped up but it actually put me ahead one! So it's possible that people aren't deliberately cheating (yet) and that they got some sort of pop up right after tapping a broom that made it count twice.
> Also there are multible leader boards like the last event



That doesn't get you more broomsticks. I tried it and didn't work


----------



## xthebowdenx

has anyone unlocked the area to the left of Space Mountain?


----------



## Zorkel567

xthebowdenx said:


> has anyone unlocked the area to the left of Space Mountain?



I haven't actually unlocked it yet, but I have the option to. I just haven't saved up the 65,000 Magic needed yet.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

xthebowdenx said:


> has anyone unlocked the area to the left of Space Mountain?



I've unlocked it! I needed the space, but also figured it would keep my TS quests going. I didn't get another Zurg quest after unlocking the area, so I'm working on my Monsters Inc quests since they seem to help one another along.


----------



## xthebowdenx

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> I've unlocked it! I needed the space, but also figured it would keep my TS quests going. I didn't get another Zurg quest after unlocking the area, so I'm working on my Monsters Inc quests since they seem to help one another along.


Do you have Roz?


----------



## munchiezxx

I started playing this a week after release and my friend joined a week later and has already caught up to me... Now we're very competitive about who is ahead... Any help? I'm not gonna let her win... haha


----------



## Marcy6649

Is the timer for the brooms 3 hours? I waited 3 hours and no brooms.


----------



## tortilla24

munchiezxx said:


> I started playing this a week after release and my friend joined a week later and has already caught up to me... Now we're very competitive about who is ahead... Any help? I'm not gonna let her win... haha


Build a burger farm. Seems like most of us have done so... you make magic fast!


----------



## Princess4

munchiezxx said:


> I started playing this a week after release and my friend joined a week later and has already caught up to me... Now we're very competitive about who is ahead... Any help? I'm not gonna let her win... haha


 Do the missions first and if there is no mission level up characters that can't help the quest I suggest burger stands to get magic because without magic you can't level up characters or buy items.  Have fun enjoy!


----------



## munchiezxx

How long will it take to get the money back from a small burger farm/how many should i build?


----------



## Princess4

munchiezxx said:


> How long will it take to get the money back from a small burger farm/how many should i build?


If you do it every 6 min most of the day I think it's like 2 maybe 2 1/2 days put as many as you can afford or room for


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

xthebowdenx said:


> Do you have Roz?



Not yet, just need a bit more magic before I can welcome her. I should have Roz tomorrow. I do have Celia though.


----------



## munchiezxx

Everyone got the anniversary hat stand for free, but I didn't... Why?


----------



## Zorkel567

munchiezxx said:


> Everyone got the anniversary hat stand for free, but I didn't... Why?



If I remember correctly, you had to reach level 7 in the first week of release to receive it.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Marcy6649 said:


> Is the timer for the brooms 3 hours? I waited 3 hours and no brooms.


Mine have stopped appearing. It has been nearly 6 hours since my last wave of brooms.


----------



## Nicolette11785

xthebowdenx said:


> has anyone unlocked the area to the left of Space Mountain?



 I've unlocked it. I had over 100,000 potion by that time so I was able to get it as soon as it was available.


----------



## Nicolette11785

munchiezxx said:


> How long will it take to get the money back from a small burger farm/how many should i build?



It depends on how ofter you are able to collect it. You need to collect it 75 times to get your 450 back that you spent on the stand. I have collected my burger stands 56 times in the past 23 hours. And no, I don't usually count how many times I count it but every week I keep track of how much potion I earn in a 24 hour period and where it comes from. This happens to be hour 23 of 24.


----------



## Kenny1113

I just need 3 more Sulley Mickey ears.   I have done 6 or 7 tasks to try to get them and they don't drop. :/


----------



## munchiezxx

Zorkel567 said:


> If I remember correctly, you had to reach level 7 in the first week of release to receive it.


Both my little sister and friend got it and they both started playing after me.


----------



## Zorkel567

I got Buzz Lightyear's Astroblasters today!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

That's cool!  I hope I get it, I'm still not getting my daily rewards.  They never answered back to my support ticket.


----------



## ZannaLand

Hi fellow gamers! I had a question for those who have welcomed Pete, Eve, Celia, and Roz. Who do you recommend welcoming first? 

A little info about where I am: currently at level 28, and I've opened the area next to California Screamin' and on the edge of Tomorrowland, so spending all that magic has meant it's taken a lonnnng time to save enough to welcome in some new characters (along with the time to actually get allll of the items they needed.) I finally have the items needed for Pete, Celia, and Eve...but only 44,000 magic as of right now. So since it'll take me a while to get enough to welcome a second character, I wondered if anyone had any advice on who I should welcome first. I already have Boo, Pluto and Rex, and also built Cyclops Sushi which also ate up a ton of my magic. I do have a burger farm, it's about 25 as I don't have room for many more. 

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks! Happy playing!


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

ZannaLand said:


> Hi fellow gamers! I had a question for those who have welcomed Pete, Eve, Celia, and Roz. Who do you recommend welcoming first?



I thought Celia was the easiest to get all the parts for.  Once you have her she helps you get the pieces for Roz.


----------



## ZannaLand

DisneyFanJenn said:


> I thought Celia was the easiest to get all the parts for.  Once you have her she helps you get the pieces for Roz.



Ah ok. Well I only need one more ear hat for Roz lol. I guess I just wondered which of them furthered the story more (if any)


----------



## Mickeyluver37

ZannaLand said:


> Hi fellow gamers! I had a question for those who have welcomed Pete, Eve, Celia, and Roz. Who do you recommend welcoming first?
> 
> A little info about where I am: currently at level 28, and I've opened the area next to California Screamin' and on the edge of Tomorrowland, so spending all that magic has meant it's taken a lonnnng time to save enough to welcome in some new characters (along with the time to actually get allll of the items they needed.) I finally have the items needed for Pete, Celia, and Eve...but only 44,000 magic as of right now. So since it'll take me a while to get enough to welcome a second character, I wondered if anyone had any advice on who I should welcome first. I already have Boo, Pluto and Rex, and also built Cyclops Sushi which also ate up a ton of my magic. I do have a burger farm, it's about 25 as I don't have room for many more.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, thanks! Happy playing!



Here's what I'm doing- I bought the promotions for Pluto, Rex, and Wall-E. I currently have 308 gems, so I'm working on getting characters and leveling them up, hoping to get to 395 gems to get Boo without spending any additional money. I do have the Wall-E float and 3 parade spots, but no attractions that cost gems. I'm saving everything for Boo! I have quests to unlock Celia, Roz, and Eve, and I hope to be able to buy one of those before I go to sleep tonight! I will buy whichever one I have all the items for first (I have 49K magic right now), but it will likely be Celia. I'm not buying anything else, including cyclops sushi, or clearing any land, until I get those 3 unlocked and working on their quests. Once you get that area in Fantasyland open (just the entrance, not It's a Small World), the game is pretty much at a standstill until there is an update. Tangled characters can't even be leveled beyond 2 or 3 levels, and Donald Duck and Mother Gohel are not unlockable yet. 

I'm guessing there will be a real update before people start unlocking Princess Fairytale Hall on Day 60. Today is my Day 30- just waiting on that daily reward pop-up!!!!


----------



## Wantec

ZannaLand said:


> Ah ok. Well I only need one more ear hat for Roz lol. I guess I just wondered which of them furthered the story more (if any)


I saw somewhere that Roz was needed to further the story, but I'm not that far in my game.


----------



## ZannaLand

Wantec said:


> I saw somewhere that Roz was needed to further the story, but I'm not that far in my game.


I decided to add Eve first since she's my favorite, so we'll see if that was the best choice. Right now she's looking for plants!


----------



## wilkeliza

Ugh I keep getting ravens instead of broom sticks. Is this one of those times I should reach our or just not worry because I'm not getting up every 3 hours anyways so no way I'll be in the top?


----------



## emilyhuff

I could only send Mickey to bother Pete one time and I don't have Pluto so goofy is going strong! 8 hours left! Lol


----------



## Princess4

So i finally got the quest to welcome sully working on his items now but i have 7 characters ready to upgrade 2 24 hours, 1 20 hour, 1 16 hour, 1 8 hour, doing the 4 hour now so when thats finished i can do the 1 hour then the choice of which character to lose for 8+ hours


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

wilkeliza said:


> Ugh I keep getting ravens instead of broom sticks. Is this one of those times I should reach our or just not worry because I'm not getting up every 3 hours anyways so no way I'll be in the top?


I'm getting the mix of ravens and broomsticks.  I do not get my daily rewards, I had reached out to support but they never replied to my support ticket.  It's been a long time, no daily rewards since the raven event started.  Guess they are not going to reply.


----------



## wilkeliza

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I'm getting the mix of ravens and broomsticks.  I do not get my daily rewards, I had reached out to support but they never replied to my support ticket.  It's been a long time, no daily rewards since the raven event started.  Guess they are not going to reply.



I get daily rewards so I guess it isn't the worst possible case. I just get it super late at night since that is when I first logged in.


----------



## Mortlives

I granted a child's wish to go on the Astro Orbiter, but she's just been running around it for an hour with the little yellow task arrow on.


----------



## aebeauregard

Mortlives said:


> I granted a child's wish to go on the Astro Orbiter, but she's just been running around it for an hour with the little yellow task arrow on.


When this happened to me I just actually closed out of the app completely and when i came back it fixed itself.


----------



## tortilla24

wilkeliza said:


> Ugh I keep getting ravens instead of broom sticks. Is this one of those times I should reach our or just not worry because I'm not getting up every 3 hours anyways so no way I'll be in the top?



It seems like I have no shot winning a big reward this round (I was 13 with ravens). I'm now like #200 or something pathetic. 



wilkeliza said:


> I get daily rewards so I guess it isn't the worst possible case. I just get it super late at night since that is when I first logged in.



Me too. Such a pain



Mortlives said:


> I granted a child's wish to go on the Astro Orbiter, but she's just been running around it for an hour with the little yellow task arrow on.


I granted 3 kids wishes and they got stuck by Walt. I forced quit and all the wishes were granted on the appropriate rides


----------



## Mortlives

aebeauregard said:


> When this happened to me I just actually closed out of the app completely and when i came back it fixed itself.



Thanks. That worked for me as well.


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

Is anyone successfully moving between two devices?  This game is easier to play on my iPad, but there are times when I would like to play for a couple of minutes during the day when my iPad isn't handy.  The game gives me the opportunity to load the latest copy, but it isn't always the same place I left off.  I seem to end up doing double-work at some point - either when moving to the iPhone or back to the iPad.  Has anyone discovered a trick for pulling this off smoothly?  Or is it just me?


----------



## Princess4

JustCallMeMommy said:


> Is anyone successfully moving between two devices?  This game is easier to play on my iPad, but there are times when I would like to play for a couple of minutes during the day when my iPad isn't handy.  The game gives me the opportunity to load the latest copy, but it isn't always the same place I left off.  I seem to end up doing double-work at some point - either when moving to the iPhone or back to the iPad.  Has anyone discovered a trick for pulling this off smoothly?  Or is it just me?


 i move from iphone to ipad i just close the app reopen it check my stats then close it and open and new device and i am in at the same spot. i make sure not to start the characters on anything before i switch casue you will have to resend them but its within a minute of each other


----------



## Kenny1113

Kenny1113 said:


> I just need 3 more Sulley Mickey ears.   I have done 6 or 7 tasks to try to get them and they don't drop. :/



Still has dropped a single Sulley Mickey ear. Idk what else to do...
 I guess just keep waiting and be happy I'm not spending the 22k Magic. Lol


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Kenny1113 said:


> Still has dropped a single Sulley Mickey ear. Idk what else to do...
> I guess just keep waiting and be happy I'm not spending the 22k Magic. Lol




I'm feeling the same frustration withe Celia's headphones! I keep sending characters on these 8 and 12 hour missions for NOTHING!


----------



## Kenny1113

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I'm feeling the same frustration withe Celia's headphones! I keep sending characters on these 8 and 12 hour missions for NOTHING!



Frustrating! It's been 3 days of sending multiple characters on multiple tasks to try to get these last 3. 
Must be a glitch - now in the quest box Sulley  has a little green check mark next to him, but if I click on the box he still shows as needing the 3 Mickey ears to welcome him. :/


----------



## Wantec

wilkeliza said:


> Ugh I keep getting ravens instead of broom sticks. Is this one of those times I should reach our or just not worry because I'm not getting up every 3 hours anyways so no way I'll be in the top?


Keep looking, I have trouble finding them sometimes. They like to hide, pacing behind buildings or in between two buildings. Every time I get ravens I've got broomsticks as well.


----------



## Julie71671

wilkeliza said:


> I think you have to do all of Goofy's tasks and all of Woody's. So you have to unlock the other ones also needed like Bo Peep, Ham, Soldier etc to be able to finish all that. Basically a lot of time or some real money.


Is that how you defeat Zurg? I thought you had to do all of Buzz Lightyear's tasks to defeat him. I did do all of them but I can't seem to access Zurg. Should I be doing all of Woody's tasks instead?


----------



## merisland

I'm trying to defeat Pete. I sent mickey, Pluto and goofy together then mickey by himself. It's not giving me an option to send anyone again. What do I do?


----------



## Mortlives

If you miss a day, do your daily claims disappear, or do they just resume when you come back?


----------



## curlyque

Since the brooms have invaded the children no longer have wish bubbles over their heads.  Needless to say, my happiness rating just keeps dropping without having any wishes to grant.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Any suggestions how to fix?


----------



## tortilla24

finally have the chance to welcome daisy and mike. but MAN they need a ton of stuff that just doesn't want to drop for me


----------



## Mortlives

curlyque said:


> Since the brooms have invaded the children no longer have wish bubbles over their heads.  Needless to say, my happiness rating just keeps dropping without having any wishes to grant.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Any suggestions how to fix?



Have you tried completely exiting the app? Otherwise, I would guess this is a job for tech support.


----------



## curlyque

Mortlives said:


> Have you tried completely exiting the app? Otherwise, I would guess this is a job for tech support.


Yes, I've tried that.  I have also tried to contact tech support but their form is NOT user friendly.  They ask what device I'm using, what brand, firmware, and store.  I am playing the game on my PC and the drop down menus they offer do not give the options I need and there is no "other" option.  If you don't fill out all the info, you are not allowed to submit the form.  I don't know how to get around this.


----------



## Mortlives

Pick a different option, and then correct in the description?


----------



## afwdwfan

curlyque said:


> Since the brooms have invaded the children no longer have wish bubbles over their heads.  Needless to say, my happiness rating just keeps dropping without having any wishes to grant.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Any suggestions how to fix?


I've noticed the same... to a point.  I still get them, but it seems like it is hit or miss.  I don't get them as often as before and they're only increasing my happiness by 1% each.  I definitely can't increase at the pace that it is dropping.  Hopefully it is just a bug that will soon be fixed...


----------



## Princess4

curlyque said:


> Since the brooms have invaded the children no longer have wish bubbles over their heads.  Needless to say, my happiness rating just keeps dropping without having any wishes to grant.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Any suggestions how to fix?


people on facebook are getting this there is a work around it you have to close the game load it but immediately click on the social button once that lands loads go back to yours and you should have wish bubble hope that helos


----------



## curlyque

Princess4 said:


> people on facebook are getting this there is a work around it you have to close the game load it but immediately click on the social button once that lands loads go back to yours and you should have wish bubble hope that helos


Yes!  That worked!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!  Of course, I just put everyone to work and now all the kids want to see Mickey or Jessie.  Figures!


----------



## Princess4

curlyque said:


> Yes!  That worked!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!  Of course, I just put everyone to work and now all the kids want to see Mickey or Jessie.  Figures!


no problem good luck


----------



## Kenny1113

merisland said:


> I'm trying to defeat Pete. I sent mickey, Pluto and goofy together then mickey by himself. It's not giving me an option to send anyone again. What do I do?


I saw this as a known issue in their customer care section.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I can't decide which I want to do first: welcome Pete, welcome Eve, or clear the 65K curse... Decisions...


----------



## Princess4

xthebowdenx said:


> I can't decide which I want to do first: welcome Pete, welcome Eve, or clear the 65K curse... Decisions...


well welcoming characters progress the story but removing the curse provides more space for your attractions good luck!


----------



## Shir Kahn

Princess4 said:


> well welcoming characters progress the story but removing the curse provides more space for your attractions good luck!



And by attractions, you mean more burger stands!  I think I may have a problem....


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Anybody know how much the first section of Fantasyland costs? Trying to plan ahead since I should reach it in a couple days!


----------



## Princess4

Shir Kahn said:


> And by attractions, you mean more burger stands!  I think I may have a problem....


Well I wasn't sure if you burger farmer I have some in storage right now waiting to open the next part so I can reorganize my park by collect time


----------



## Shir Kahn

What do you think the next event will be?  I'm guessing (hoping) that the 7 dwarfs will be hiding around our parks!


----------



## Princess4

Shir Kahn said:


> What do you think the next event will be?  I'm guessing (hoping) that the 7 dwarfs will be hiding around our parks!


I would love that but I'm guessing we would also get crows and brooms.  I think they want these events to be more towards dark magic or magic gone wrong not sure what other evil things we will see brain not working right on a barely any sleep cause got to get the brooms


----------



## SunDial

Princess4 said:


> barely any sleep cause got to get the brooms



You too.  8th spot on the leader board I am on.  Been watching the others.  Seems they are on a lack of sleep schedule too.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Anybody know how much the first section of Fantasyland costs? Trying to plan ahead since I should reach it in a couple days!



It's 250,000 from what I've seen on the FaceBook group, but then you can't go any further. Small World cannot be unlocked yet.


----------



## Princess4

so i notice that after welcoming characters i can usually level them up to level 2 immediately after the welcome because i sent characters to get their items and the system doesn't recognize how many are needed so you can stock up got Sulley and he is at level 2 right now love it!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Mickeyluver37 said:


> It's 250,000 from what I've seen on the FaceBook group, but then you can't go any further. Small World cannot be unlocked yet.



thanks!!


----------



## CassieChap86

So has anyone defeated Zurg? I haven't had any new quests and it's a little annoying. I am still trying to save up magic to welcome Eve, and then Pete. I have all of their items, just need magic! Will I get more toy story quests after I welcome these characters? I'm wondering if I should be leveling up more, but I don't want to spend my magic on that before I welcome the new characters!


----------



## jpw442

CassieChap86 said:


> So has anyone defeated Zurg? I haven't had any new quests and it's a little annoying. I am still trying to save up magic to welcome Eve, and then Pete. I have all of their items, just need magic! Will I get more toy story quests after I welcome these characters? I'm wondering if I should be leveling up more, but I don't want to spend my magic on that before I welcome the new characters!


After I welcomed Pete (he was the last of the new characters I welcomed), I got a quest for Woody and Buzz to look for Zurg.  After that I got a quest to defeat Zurg.  It's similar to the one to defeat Pete, but longer.  You can use Buzz, Woody, Jessie and Rex and you have to do it a total of 10 times and each one takes 12 hours.  I am working on this now, so I don't know what happens after you defeat him.


----------



## Mortlives

Has anyone else noticed just how nicely detailed the game is? The kids sit on benches, and go on rides. Some even stop to take pictures of the partners statue. I noticed some going to the burger stand and coming back with tiny hamburgers, and getting mouse ear hats at the emporiums. Maybe it's just small things amusing me, but they put in an effort.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

I just defeated Zurg! Next quest is to clear that first chunk of Fantasyland for 70,000 magic, which I don't think is bad at all!


----------



## ZannaLand

Mortlives said:


> Has anyone else noticed just how nicely detailed the game is? The kids sit on benches, and go on rides. Some even stop to take pictures of the partners statue. I noticed some going to the burger stand and coming back with tiny hamburgers, and getting mouse ear hats at the emporiums. Maybe it's just small things amusing me, but they put in an effort.



I agree, and I love that. When Goofy eats a sandwich (for 12 hours lol) you can actually see the lettuce and tomato in there. And when I got to the task for Wall-E to protect EVE while she rests, it was SO adorable, it rains on them and he holds an umbrella over her, then gets struck by lightning, and gets a new umbrella. It's these fun details that keep me playing despite the crazy wait times!


----------



## tortilla24

I just welcomed Daisy and am in the process of welcoming Mike - I know many of you are far past that but I'm pretty psyched about it.


----------



## Princess4

just got a notification for a magic sale so any of you who need magic check and see if you got that promo


----------



## Virtucomp

Princess4 said:


> just got a notification for a magic sale so any of you who need magic check and see if you got that promo


This sale doesn't make any sense!  I can trade in my precious gems to get magic.  Why?  They give magic from every attraction and action the characters complete.  The gems come out of an eye dropper.  Most of the attractions cost Gems not magic so what are they trying to give us a 'sale' on?


----------



## Princess4

Virtucomp said:


> This sale doesn't make any sense!  I can trade in my precious gems to get magic.  Why?  They give magic from every attraction and action the characters complete.  The gems come out of an eye dropper.  Most of the attractions cost Gems not magic so what are they trying to give us a 'sale' on?


lol i know i didn't even check it cause i have plenty of magic and nothing to spend it on right now but i did see it cost gems which is totally wrong


----------



## Shir Kahn

Yeah, this promo is horrible.  I can't see too many people going for any of the "deals".


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Virtucomp said:


> This sale doesn't make any sense!  I can trade in my precious gems to get magic.  Why?  They give magic from every attraction and action the characters complete.  The gems come out of an eye dropper.  Most of the attractions cost Gems not magic so what are they trying to give us a 'sale' on?



exactly! why oh why would I waste gems on that?!


----------



## Virtucomp

I think this Gems for Magic sale shows how out of touch the game programmers are with the actual game play.  Its that or they are hoping people click the deal by mistake and use up what little Gems they have.


----------



## Mortlives

I think the idea is that then you will purcha$e more gem$ from them.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Mortlives said:


> I think the idea is that then you will purcha$e more gem$ from them.



I'm betting they'd sell a heck of a lot more gems if they put the gems on sale instead!


----------



## CassieChap86

I don't understand why you get so little magic for the gems. I feel like for a couple hundred gems (from $10-$20 real money!) you should be able to buy 50,000+ magic. I would totally buy that right now because it takes me a while to collect that much magic! I just think it's completely unrealistic to expect anyone to spend literally thousands of gems just to buy a decent amount of magic.


----------



## Mortlives

What non-required attractions are people buying? I got the Parachute Drop, and my Cyclops Sushi is under construction.


----------



## Princess4

So I got the wal-e promo and bought it then had enough gems for Boo!!!!! So happy


----------



## CosmicRay

AGAIN! I sent all of my characters to complete tasks and came back over an hour later to find that, according to their time line, they've only been at it for a few moments. I'm not sure, but I think this has thrown off the timer that clocks three hours between broom appearances! I had been holding on to the number one spot for so long!


----------



## Kenny1113

Princess4 said:


> so i notice that after welcoming characters i can usually level them up to level 2 immediately after the welcome because i sent characters to get their items and the system doesn't recognize how many are needed so you can stock up got Sulley and he is at level 2 right now love it!



Thanks for this tip! I FINALLY was able to welcome Sulley today and immediately leveled him to 2.


----------



## Princess4

Kenny1113 said:


> Thanks for this tip! I FINALLY was able to welcome Sulley today and immediately leveled him to 2.


Your welcome I love it I just have to remember it


----------



## cavepig

Mortlives said:


> What non-required attractions are people buying? I got the Parachute Drop, and my Cyclops Sushi is under construction.


 I bought RC Racers & Pluto's dog house. 

I'm about to welcome Sulley!


----------



## Mortlives

cavepig said:


> I bought RC Racers & Pluto's dog house.
> 
> I'm about to welcome Sulley!



I had forgotten Pluto's house was optional. I bought that, too.


----------



## Mortlives

Currently, Mike and Celia are on a quest task to eat dinner at Cyclops Sushi. If you don't buy Cyclops Sushi, do you still get the quest? Or do you get a different one?


----------



## Princess4

Mortlives said:


> Currently, Mike and Celia are on a quest task to eat dinner at Cyclops Sushi. If you don't buy Cyclops Sushi, do you still get the quest? Or do you get a different one?


I think it will tell you to buy it just like the Pluto one you have to buy his house before he can take a nap


----------



## xthebowdenx

jpw442 said:


> After I welcomed Pete (he was the last of the new characters I welcomed), I got a quest for Woody and Buzz to look for Zurg.  After that I got a quest to defeat Zurg.  It's similar to the one to defeat Pete, but longer.  You can use Buzz, Woody, Jessie and Rex and you have to do it a total of 10 times and each one takes 12 hours.  I am working on this now, so I don't know what happens after you defeat him.


Did you have the 65,000 magic section unlocked before it popped up to defeat zurg?


----------



## OrcaPotter

Is there a separate thread for finding "friends" for the game to get more magic?  None of my RL friends want to play, lol!


----------



## minniesBFF

I finished in 25th place on my leaderboard with 328 brooms.  Just barely got that 3,500 magic bonus.  I wish I could have gotten up to 350 brooms to get those 15 gems, but unfortunately I have a job and also need sleep lol


----------



## minniesBFF

I just gotta say, Jessie and Buzz dancing together is so cute!  I love the little details of this game!


----------



## karmstr112

Which is the better "buy" in terms of tasks or opening new space, RC Racer or Parachute Drop?


----------



## johnmcbride3

I ended with 480 brooms but was only 35th place on my board.


----------



## Mortlives

I wonder how they determine which leaderboard you are on? I ended up 19th with 456 brooms (3500 magic). It looks like I could have had gems or 1500 magic if I had been on a different board.


----------



## Wantec

xthebowdenx said:


> Did you have the 65,000 magic section unlocked before it popped up to defeat zurg?


I'm at a similar point (have Pete, have Celia, just need magic for Roz & Eve) but I haven't bought the 65,000 magic area and I haven't gotten the Zurg battle yet. I'm guessing since the Zurg battle takes place in that area next to the green portal/whirpool thingy you have to clear the 65,000 area before you get the defeat Zurg mission.


----------



## Mortlives

I decided to clear the section before getting Roz and Eve. I am just saving up now.


----------



## Princess4

i was 6th on my leader board  waiting for pluto to finish up to welcome roz


----------



## Mortlives

OrcaPotter said:


> Is there a separate thread for finding "friends" for the game to get more magic?  None of my RL friends want to play, lol!



There's this one, if you're playing on IOS:
Magic Kingdom iOS players-Game Center ID?


----------



## fab1976

Mortlives said:


> Currently, Mike and Celia are on a quest task to eat dinner at Cyclops Sushi. If you don't buy Cyclops Sushi, do you still get the quest? Or do you get a different one?


I didn't have Cyclops Sushi and got that quest. Had to buy it before moving on.


----------



## Mortlives

Mortlives said:


> I decided to clear the section before getting Roz and Eve. I am just saving up now.



Or that's what I thought I was going to do. Roz was ready, so that's what I spend my accumulated magic on.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Hello everyone!  No way I was ending up in the top 5, but happy with where I finished.






Sidenote:  Finished up 18hrs to level up Goofy to lvl 9, now I'm waiting 14-16hrs to get Mickey to lvl 7.


----------



## Shir Kahn

I ended up hanging onto 5th on my leaderboard with 494.  The person in 6th was about 50 behind me and the person in 1st, about 50 ahead.


----------



## DC to Disney

I finally welcomed Wanda and Roz, and I think it's going to take me a week to get Pete's ears. I keep sending characters on 12-18 hour quests to try to get them, but they won't drop. 

Don't even get me started on Eve! I think it will take me even longer to get her parts, because I don't have Wall-E. 

Meanwhile, I have 10 characters who are ready to level up, but I'm trying to save my magic so I can welcome the new characters and buy the land next to Space Mountain.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

I finally welcomed Minnie!!! I've been itching for her and the Tangled characters since day 1!


----------



## tortilla24

is level 10 the max for every character? For me, Goofy seems to be the easiest to level up.


----------



## Zorkel567

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> I finally welcomed Minnie!!! I've been itching for her and the Tangled characters since day 1!



Is she unlockable after opening the first Fantasyland piece of land?


----------



## aubs42

Do you have to welcome Pete before battling Zurg?  All my characters are pretty high and I have opened the area next to Space Mountain but the quest to battle Zurg has not popped up.  I am working on the quests with Roz and still have to welcome Eve and Pete.


----------



## Zorkel567

aubs42 said:


> Do you have to welcome Pete before battling Zurg?  All my characters are pretty high and I have opened the area next to Space Mountain but the quest to battle Zurg has not popped up.  I am working on the quests with Roz and still have to welcome Eve and Pete.



Yes. Once you unlock Pete, then the final set of battling Zurg quests start.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I will have Pete by 8pm, FINALLY! But, he used every last bit of my potion, so everyone besides Sully is on one hour tasks until I get to 65K. At the rate I'm going, I don't think I will be unlocking the 65K space until tomorrow. Does Pete have his own quest story line?


----------



## ArgeDroz

Does anyone know if the Pretzel Stand, Partysaurus Party Supply, & Mickey's Hat Emporium are part of quests?  I don't want to buy them now if they'll be a part of quests later.  Also, I'm thinking about saving up for the Sword & The Sword.  Is this part of a quest?  Is it worth it?


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Zorkel567 said:


> Is she unlockable after opening the first Fantasyland piece of land?



Yes - once I unlocked that piece Mickey popped up saying he wondered if this would be where Minnie will be and he was off on two rather long quests before I got the quest to welcome her. It also unlocked a building quest for another pretzel stand, churro stand, and two enchanted bouquets.

The first piece of Fantasyland is 70,000 magic but only takes 1min to clear
Mickey's 2 quests prior to Minnie were one with Daisy (I want to say it was 8hrs) and the second was "serenade Minnie" for 16hrs. 
Then you will get "Welcome a Sweetheart" quest which will unlock the Minnie Mouse tokens to welcome her
To welcome Minnie you need 10 Pink Bow Tokens and 10 Minnie Ear Hats, 30,000 magic, but its only 4hrs once you have it all.

I already have her at Level 2 which is what you need to unlock her house. Her house cost 25,000 magic. I currently have it being built and will have it in a few hours time.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

ArgeDroz said:


> Does anyone know if the Pretzel Stand, Partysaurus Party Supply, & Mickey's Hat Emporium are part of quests?  I don't want to buy them now if they'll be a part of quests later.  Also, I'm thinking about saving up for the Sword & The Sword.  Is this part of a quest?  Is it worth it?



Pretzel stands are for certain part of quests, however do not buy them until you get that quest - the game does not automatically count those you have built already. So if a quest calls for you to build 2 pretzel stands and you already have 2 in your park, you will need to build an additional 2 in order for the quest to be complete.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I will have Pete by 8pm, FINALLY! But, he used every last bit of my potion, so everyone besides Sully is on one hour tasks until I get to 65K. At the rate I'm going, I don't think I will be unlocking the 65K space until tomorrow. Does Pete have his own quest story line?



Yes he does! Keep in mind they are either 1hr, 6hr, or 8hr activities. Also, I found that by leveling him up to Level 3 it prompted my Daisy quests to continue.


----------



## ArgeDroz

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Pretzel stands are for certain part of quests, however do not buy them until you get that quest - the game does not automatically count those you have built already. So if a quest calls for you to build 2 pretzel stands and you already have 2 in your park, you will need to build an additional 2 in order for the quest to be complete.


Thanks.  That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Yes - once I unlocked that piece Mickey popped up saying he wondered if this would be where Minnie will be and he was off on two rather long quests before I got the quest to welcome her. It also unlocked a building quest for another pretzel stand, churro stand, and two enchanted bouquets.
> 
> The first piece of Fantasyland is 70,000 magic but only takes 1min to clear
> Mickey's 2 quests prior to Minnie were one with Daisy (I want to say it was 8hrs) and the second was "serenade Minnie" for 16hrs.
> Then you will get "Welcome a Sweetheart" quest which will unlock the Minnie Mouse tokens to welcome her
> To welcome Minnie you need 10 Pink Bow Tokens and 10 Minnie Ear Hats, 30,000 magic, but its only 4hrs once you have it all.
> 
> I already have her at Level 2 which is what you need to unlock her house. Her house cost 25,000 magic. I currently have it being built and will have it in a few hours time.



So much potion and long tasks!!! I started this game 2-3 days after everyone else, and I feel like I play it all the time, but I'm at least a week away from welcoming Minnie! I know that actually defeating Zurg will take me forever, and that's even with Rex. 



TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Yes he does! Keep in mind they are either 1hr, 6hr, or 8hr activities. Also, I found that by leveling him up to Level 3 it prompted my Daisy quests to continue.



Thank you! It took me so long to get those stinking hats- so many 18 hour activities, and then the hats wouldn't drop!


----------



## Mortlives

I'm currently finding it frustrating that Daisy has a never ending string of wishes. New wishes pop up while she's granting the current one. It's like she never has a moment to do anything else. I have lots of other characters that can grant wishes.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Love reading everyone's experiences.  I've opened Tomorrowland area by Space Mountain and have Astro Orbitors, Buzz Lightyear, Laughing Floor, Pizza Planet, Flying Doors and Cyclops Sushi for attractions.  Finally got Celia, waiting on getting more magic for Pete and Eve.  I just need to get enough to now free Pete, so I can get to Zurg.  Man, time consuming!  Once that's done, I guess it's on to get Minnie free and her house.  Game is so addictive and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Mickeyluver37 said:


> So much potion and long tasks!!! I started this game 2-3 days after everyone else, and I feel like I play it all the time, but I'm at least a week away from welcoming Minnie! I know that actually defeating Zurg will take me forever, and that's even with Rex.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It took me so long to get those stinking hats- so many 18 hour activities, and then the hats wouldn't drop!





With Pete's hats I had the best luck with Jesse! Thankfully with Minnie there are SO many activities you can do to get each of her tokens, all different durations so it made for welcoming her much easier! With Zurg I did 2 rounds of all four characters and of course alllll of the guests' wishes wanted Woody or Buzz, so what I did was after the second 12hr round I had Buzz and Woody take care of them while Jessie and Rex finished Zurg off - so when you're at the last leg of Zurg, relieve the two characters your guests want the most to boost your happiness back up - strategy!


----------



## aebeauregard

So I am saving up magic right now to either welcome roz  or unlock the land to the left of space mountain.  I'm sure once I do one it will take me like a week to save up for the other.  Which will unlock more stories?


----------



## Princess4

Mortlives said:


> I'm currently finding it frustrating that Daisy has a never ending string of wishes. New wishes pop up while she's granting the current one. It's like she never has a moment to do anything else. I have lots of other characters that can grant wishes.


ya i noticed that too but she has to get me tokens for other characters so the kids have to wait sometimes because i also forget about their wishes and send them off on 12+ quest then i see there are wishes for them got to remember about them so i dont loose too much happyness


----------



## Princess4

Finally opened up the next space sooo close to fighting zurg but 16 hours dang it my park will have to wait for reorganization but yahooooooo


----------



## minniesBFF

I feel like I'm so behind!  I just received the quest to unlock roz today, she needs so much stuff it's crazy!  I also got the promo for wall-e today, I'll probably buy him tomorrow.

Anybody have any guesses what the hot air balloons will do?  Are they just for decoration?  I've been wondering about them since the beginning.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I finished 5th on my board with 568, the person in 1st place ether didn't skeep or had to wake up every 3 hours to get a full score, the 2nd & 3rd started off like that but stopped when they were ahead enough


----------



## Nicolette11785

I will try to answer as many questions as I can that haven't been answered. 

Do these things in this order...

You need cyclops sushi for quest.
You need Celia
Unlock 65k land
You need Roz and Pete to defeat zurg but you do not need Eve. Get these characters after unlocking the land. 
It takes about a week after unlocking the land to finish all the quest and get the characters needed to defeat Zurg. You will know when it is coming after Buzz and Woody take a long flight. It will happen right after that. 
After defeating Zurg you can unlock the next land for 70k. The land after that is 250k.
It was about 4 days after defeating Zurg that I was able to work on getting Minnie. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Nicolette11785

ArgeDroz said:


> Does anyone know if the Pretzel Stand, Partysaurus Party Supply, & Mickey's Hat Emporium are part of quests?  I don't want to buy them now if they'll be a part of quests later.  Also, I'm thinking about saving up for the Sword & The Sword.  Is this part of a quest?  Is it worth it?



The concessions are not required but they do give you potion. Sword and the stone is not needed.


----------



## Nicolette11785

xthebowdenx said:


> Did you have the 65,000 magic section unlocked before it popped up to defeat zurg?



He's, it takes about a week after unlocking the 65k land to defeat Zurg


----------



## Drizzle2008

My return investment with parades is horrible, I'm just wasting magic launching parades, so I stopped launching them after numerous launches with no items or gems.  24hrs to level up Goofy to lvl 10, 20hrs to level up Mickey to 9(which to do first....decisions, decisions hahaha).  Going to be rough keeping the kids happy with Mickey leveling up and Toy Story characters on quests.


----------



## DC to Disney

I may never unlock Pete. I've been trying to unlock him for the past 4 days, and I've sent so many characters on 12-18 hour quests to get his things. I only have one set of his ears so far.   One ear in 4 days.... so it's going to take me 12 days to get the other 3??


----------



## Excalibured

For the final sequence of quests leading up to getting Pete (and the 65k land, and then onto Zurg), does Mickey /Goofy/Pluto need to be at a particular level? I have Roz and Cyclops Sushi already.

Thanks for all the useful tips on here, folks! When I started playing Magic Kingdoms, I actually treated it the same way as Nemo's Reef, so figured I should start a burger farm straight away - it's certainly paid off.


----------



## trackie

I'm having the hardest time getting items to welcome Roz to drop. So frustrating.


----------



## Nicolette11785

Excalibured said:


> For the final sequence of quests leading up to getting Pete (and the 65k land, and then onto Zurg), does Mickey /Goofy/Pluto need to be at a particular level? I have Roz and Cyclops Sushi already.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful tips on here, folks! When I started playing Magic Kingdoms, I actually treated it the same way as Nemo's Reef, so figured I should start a burger farm straight away - it's certainly paid off.




I have already welcomed Minnie and did not have my characters at high levels. When I defeated Zurg most of my characters were levels 4-7


----------



## SiscoRachelle

Can anyone tell me why my happiness level is dropping so drastically? I'll go from 80% to 30% in a day, even though I'm granting every wish I can.


----------



## Excalibured

Nicolette11785 said:


> I have already welcomed Minnie and did not have my characters at high levels. When I defeated Zurg most of my characters were levels 4-7


Thanks Nicolette. I'm levelling Mickey to 9 now, and working through the early Sulley/Mike/Celia quests. I am tempted to start another game on another platform and build my own list of level dependencies for certain quests!


----------



## Princess4

this website really helps http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms i also add comments to help update the pages when i find info that is not on there i highly recommend it and if you are ahead of us please add comments to make the page better


----------



## SunDial

Have to save that link.   The leader board for the  broomsticks I was on the top spot was 721.  Quite obvious a hack since 640 could have been the max.


----------



## Zorkel567

DC to Disney said:


> I may never unlock Pete. I've been trying to unlock him for the past 4 days, and I've sent so many characters on 12-18 hour quests to get his things. I only have one set of his ears so far.   One ear in 4 days.... so it's going to take me 12 days to get the other 3??



Pete's are considered Epic, rather than rare like some previous items. They were the hardest to get, IMO, out of all the items so far. It took me probably 2 weeks or so to get all of the items needed.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Princess4

i am trying to not level up characters until i have eve, Pete and roz i got Celia Mae yesterday did get her to level 2 cause mike and sully where looking for her ears for 8 hours and i got them before so i didn't want to waste the 8 hours.  i hope to welcome all characters by Sunday but with 18 hour to maybe get an item it doesn't look good especially since i was sending out characters to get the derby hat but for hamm instead of pete


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

WOO! This morning good ol' Merlin popped up giving me two quests: Welcome Randall and WELCOME FLYNN. Yay! It's not going to be easy, I've listed their requirements below. For those curios, with Minnie I had two story quests at once for her; one for gardening and one with goofy. Both have longgggg tasks, so yesterday I opted to do the longest of the two which was "Strum a Tune" for 18hrs. That must have put me over the hurdle because when she was finished this morning I got the Flynn & Randall quests. Keep in mind this doesn't mean this quest alone unlocks this, it seems that unlocking more quests to progress has more to do with how many you have completed instead of completing certain ones.

I also got a promo for Maximus! $9.99 for him and 150 gems so I went for it!

*Randall*
10 Canister Tokens
8 Paper Tokens (like Sulley's but with a drawing of Randall)
8 Ear Hats
37,000 Magic
Welcome: 16hrs

*Flynn*
5 Banner Tokens
10 Satchel Tokens
10 Ear Hats
43,000 Magic
Welcome: 24hrs

*Maximus (575 gems or promo)*
5 Banner Tokens
2 Apple Tokens
1 Ear Hat
1,000 Magic
Level up: 16hrs


----------



## Princess4

so with the post above Boo seems to be the only gem character that doesn't have a promo  glad i got her with the gems i got from the promos and level ups cant wait to reach this point i am a lot away from it not even near Minnie yet.


----------



## OrcaPotter

Anyone have success getting the daily gifts back?  I rarely get them now and when I do, the days I've played are inaccurate.  I should be up to the 30 day mark but when I finally get my gift I'm still at 2 weeks!  So confused.


----------



## mandis77

OrcaPotter said:


> Anyone have success getting the daily gifts back?  I rarely get them now and when I do, the days I've played are inaccurate.  I should be up to the 30 day mark but when I finally get my gift I'm still at 2 weeks!  So confused.



I have been playing since the beginning and don't have any of the daily gifts beyond Tinkerbell.  I just emailed customer service again today will see what happens.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I also do not get the daily rewards at all. I should be beyond 30 days, but have not gotten anything since the Ravens event. I think that broke mine. CS didn't help. They just sent me some magic and tinkerbell, which I already had. When I emailed them back they said they were working on it. That was a while ago. I wanted the Astroblasters but I guess I won't ever get it.


----------



## minniesBFF

I currently have 447 gems. Should I use them to buy some attractions, or should I buy Boo since they're apparently not offering a promo for her?  Does boo really help move the quests along at this point?


----------



## tinkerone

Virtucomp said:


> I got burned on this for 50 gems.  The use gems button is obviously placed to get you to use it by accident so you'll have to buy more.  Not happy about this feature.  There should be a "are you sure?" button first since kids are expected to be playing this.





Hope Loneheart said:


> my biggest tip is when tapping on an attracting/concession be sure to only tap once!! =_= I've lost like 10 gems because I tapped twice and guess what's right under my finger after the first tap? The "use gems to finish this task" button.



I've just started to read this thread so this may have already been addressed.  I had the same issue and lost 50 gems which annoyed me as I was trying hard to save them to get plutos dog house.  Lets say I was a bit more mad than usual badpc so I sat down and sent a wordy email to the game masters.  I told them they had disappeared from my gems and I was not a happy player.  The responded by telling me how I had pushed a button to speed up a task so that was how I had spent them.  Not loving their response, I replied with a thanks for telling me how I did it but now I know you don't have a failsafe in the game to prevent this from happening.  I may have added that because of this their game sucked.....  I suggested they talk with their IT department and get that fixed.
They replied to my reply by saying so sorry, it has been suggested to IT and maybe (pfft, maybe) it will be fixed in the future.  In the mean time, here are your gems back as a good will gesture. 
I still make the mistake and lose gems sometimes, its due to going to fast when I hit the magics.  Sometimes they don't collect the first time and I will re-hit them but to soon.  My bad!

Long story short, you may want to contact them and see if they will do something to give you back the gems.  Just a thought.....


----------



## ZannaLand

Wow - just got the Cleen Sweep event back AGAIN...and after I got my 8 brooms I checked the leaderboard...1st place has 150 brooms and 2nd has 122...3rd has 11 4th has 9 and I have 8. How is this possible?! I'm trying to report to customer care but it comes up with an error screen. Fun.


----------



## mydisneyfix

ZannaLand said:


> Wow - just got the Cleen Sweep event back AGAIN...and after I got my 8 brooms I checked the leaderboard...1st place has 150 brooms and 2nd has 122...3rd has 11 4th has 9 and I have 8. How is this possible?! I'm trying to report to customer care but it comes up with an error screen. Fun.


Number one on my board has over 80 and number 2 has over 70. Hope they fix this!  So frustrating.  I'm still getting ravens with my brooms but they don't add to my score of 8.


----------



## mandis77

I just got Clean Sweep again too - except my leaderboard looks pretty normal


----------



## markinmt

My app no longer loads. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## tortilla24

mandis77 said:


> I just got Clean Sweep again too - except my leaderboard looks pretty normal


Mine as well


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Literally groaned at clean sweep starting again

The #1 on my leaderboard has 54


----------



## LinderInWonderland

Clean sweep is every three hours, yes?


----------



## Mortlives

evilqueenmindy said:


> Literally groaned at clean sweep starting again
> 
> The #1 on my leaderboard has 54



Me, too. This time, I will only clean brooms if I am on anyway. What a pain.


----------



## minniesBFF

evilqueenmindy said:


> Literally groaned at clean sweep starting again
> 
> The #1 on my leaderboard has 54


I groaned, too.  Such a pain...

My leader board looks normal, the top 4 have 9 and I'm 5th with 8.


----------



## Princess4

My leader board has cheaters too i will report at home just gonna post a screen shot to their twitter feed why cheat especially if you make it obvious


----------



## cavepig

I have crows again with the brooms just like the first broom time.  My leader board looks legit without cheaters but my mom had someone with some crazy high number already.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I am number 7 with 16, which is all that is physically possible, and the number one on my leaderboard has 170. While I'm annoyed that they didn't do something more original, I'm happy with any bonus of potions and gems at this stage of the game. 

Woody and Buzz finished their flight this morning, so I was able to start the 4 Toy Story characters on fighting Zurg! Finally!


----------



## fab1976

I think this question has been asked before but thought I'd ask anyways!  I am at the point where I have Celia and still need to welcome Roz, Pete, and Eve, and need to clear the space beside Space Mountain. I am not sinking money into buying magic and not buying a ton of burger stands so magic builds up slowly. Which of the above should I do first? I was thinking the land, but then second guessed that I should welcome characters who can help me earn more magic.  I have around 45,000 right now.


----------



## Mortlives

Roz only has a 1 hour task to begin with, so she doesn't really accumulate overnight.  Celia's better. I have them both, and am just now clearing the the space. But I didn't find Roz particularly worthwhile.


----------



## Princess4

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I am number 7 with 16, which is all that is physically possible, and the number one on my leaderboard has 170. While I'm annoyed that they didn't do something more original, I'm happy with any bonus of potions and gems at this stage of the game.
> 
> Woody and Buzz finished their flight this morning, so I was able to start the 4 Toy Story characters on fighting Zurg! Finally!


I just welcomed Pete so I am right behind you got to remember to keep them on small task


----------



## dang-armadillo

I just had a mission pop up for Wall-E to watch VHS tapes at home. It requires me to build his house, which can only be purchased for gems. Is this a glitch or do I really need to purchase it to proceed with the story line? I have enough but don't really want to spend it on that. Anyone encounter anything similar? i have unlocked Eve and Roz, but not Pete.


----------



## fab1976

Little annoyed, can't find broom #24.  I've gone visiting other people, come back to look and nothing. I've closed the game out and reopened, nothing. Gone over it zoomed in, nothing. Not sure the clock will reset and its just not there to be found!


----------



## Kenny1113

tinkerone said:


> I've just started to read this thread so this may have already been addressed.  I had the same issue and lost 50 gems which annoyed me as I was trying hard to save them to get plutos dog house.  Lets say I was a bit more mad than usual badpc so I sat down and sent a wordy email to the game masters.  I told them they had disappeared from my gems and I was not a happy player.  The responded by telling me how I had pushed a button to speed up a task so that was how I had spent them.  Not loving their response, I replied with a thanks for telling me how I did it but now I know you don't have a failsafe in the game to prevent this from happening.  I may have added that because of this their game sucked.....  I suggested they talk with their IT department and get that fixed.
> They replied to my reply by saying so sorry, it has been suggested to IT and maybe (pfft, maybe) it will be fixed in the future.  In the mean time, here are your gems back as a good will gesture.
> I still make the mistake and lose gems sometimes, its due to going to fast when I hit the magics.  Sometimes they don't collect the first time and I will re-hit them but to soon.  My bad!
> 
> Long story short, you may want to contact them and see if they will do something to give you back the gems.  Just a thought.....




Yeah, I was not happy with their response when I contacted them to tell them it took too long for me to get Sulleys Mickey ears. It took over 1 week of consistently sending the characters on tasks just to get 2 ears. It took less than 1/2 that to get everything else. 
They told me "those are rare items". 

Now my clock isn't running while I'm away from the game. :/ Oh but my happiness still dropped-so it was running for that. Looking more and more like too much of a money grab.


----------



## Shir Kahn

I got the popup about brooms invading, but I haven't seen a single one yet, nor do I have leaderboards!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

dang-armadillo said:


> I just had a mission pop up for Wall-E to watch VHS tapes at home. It requires me to build his house, which can only be purchased for gems. Is this a glitch or do I really need to purchase it to proceed with the story line? I have enough but don't really want to spend it on that. Anyone encounter anything similar? i have unlocked Eve and Roz, but not Pete.



Since WALL-E is a gems character his quests likely will not progress the story, EVE is a different since she had to be welcomed the standard way (tokens, magic, etc). I have a lot of gems so I do have WALL-E's house and it has been used in some of EVE's quests.

You may need it down the line, but I say save your gems for now and focus on Pete.


----------



## Kenny1113

Shir Kahn said:


> I got the popup about brooms invading, but I haven't seen a single one yet, nor do I have leaderboards!


I don't have it either.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm missing broom 39 and 40.  I've looked EVERYWHERE, closed out the game and come back, still nada.  this is not helping me like the brooms any more.

I've got 2 hours left on the space next to space mountain.  It popped up to clear before I had all 7,436 things I needed to welcome either Roz or Celia.  I'm starting to grow bored with this, but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## mandis77

Working on collecting everything I need to welcome Roz, Celia and Eve.  But still waiting to be able to clear the area next to Space Mtn... when does that happen?


----------



## Princess4

mandis77 said:


> Working on collecting everything I need to welcome Roz, Celia and Eve.  But still waiting to be able to clear the area next to Space Mtn... when does that happen?


Not sure what quest trigger it but just keep doing your quest nd it will open for you enjoy I just welcomed Pete so buzz and woody are flying around next stop to defet Zerg


----------



## fab1976

evilqueenmindy said:


> I'm missing broom 39 and 40.  I've looked EVERYWHERE, closed out the game and come back, still nada.  this is not helping me like the brooms any more.
> 
> I've got 2 hours left on the space next to space mountain.  It popped up to clear before I had all 7,436 things I needed to welcome either Roz or Celia.  I'm starting to grow bored with this, but I'm hanging in there.



The brooms return at the 3 hour mark even without finding all 8. Annoying to be behind but at least it continues.


----------



## JPKnapp

What attractions can earn character tokens?

So I've noticed that if you don't need a certain token, the attractions list won't list it as a possibility. For instance at some point I saw that one attraction had a chance of Rozs glasses. But now that I have all the glasses she needs it doesn't list that as a possibility anymore. 

I want to plan ahead and was wondering if anyone knows what produces what. 

This will help me decide which attractions to spend my gems on. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Princess4

JPKnapp said:


> What attractions can earn character tokens?
> 
> So I've noticed that if you don't need a certain token, the attractions list won't list it as a possibility. For instance at some point I saw that one attraction had a chance of Rozs glasses. But now that I have all the glasses she needs it doesn't list that as a possibility anymore.
> 
> I want to plan ahead and was wondering if anyone knows what produces what.
> 
> This will help me decide which attractions to spend my gems on.
> 
> Thanks all!


If you have the required # of items to level up you can't collect anymore until you level up the only time you can stock pile is while the character is leveling up here is a site to help you with everything 
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

How do you add friends? Is it only via facebook? Can you add by username?


----------



## Mortlives

Strange: I just got 9 brooms at once. Actually, I counted 8, but got credit for an extra one.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> How do you add friends? Is it only via facebook? Can you add by username?



If you have IOS, you just go to the game centre and add in peoples' Game Centre ID. There's a thread with ids on here.


----------



## keenercam

I am wondering if there is something wrong with my app. 
Gems -- I have been playing for about 48 hours and only have 13 gems.  Not sure how to get more.  And magic seems to accrue very slowly.  I've bought more burger stands in the hopes of generating magic more quickly.  This is probably the most basic of questions, but any help would be appreciated. 

Stars -- I keep clicking on potion bottles and it sends stars to the top but the number doesn't grow.  I've been at 11 stars for quite a while, even though I've probably seen over 100 float up there.  What do they mean? What do they do?

Broomsticks - Should they be there every time I open the app?  or do they just randomly appear throughout the day?


----------



## Mortlives

keenercam said:


> I am wondering if there is something wrong with my app.
> Gems -- I have been playing for about 48 hours and only have 13 gems.  Not sure how to get more.  And magic seems to accrue very slowly.  I've bought more burger stands in the hopes of generating magic more quickly.  This is probably the most basic of questions, but any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Stars -- I keep clicking on potion bottles and it sends stars to the top but the number doesn't grow.  I've been at 11 stars for quite a while, even though I've probably seen over 100 float up there.  What do they mean? What do they do?
> 
> Broomsticks - Should they be there every time I open the app?  or do they just randomly appear throughout the day?



Gems do accumulate very slowly, because you can actually purchase them for money.

Stars are experience points. The 11 would mean you are at level 11, which is pretty good for 48 hours. When the stars fill the yellow bar, you go up to the next level.

Brooms come 8 at a time, 3 hours after the last time you clear them.


----------



## keenercam

Thank you so much, Mortlives!


----------



## hcmf88

I'm having issues unlocking the rest of Tomorrowland! Space Mountain is unlocked, I have all of the Toy Story characters, buzz has confronted Zurg. I'm a level 22, and all of my characters are leveled up. Everytime I click on the next area to try and clear it of the curse it says "to unlock complete more toy story quests." I don't know what else to do. It isn't giving me anymore quests. Jesse is level 7, woody is level 8, buzz is level 6, etc. Anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## hcmf88

hcmf88 said:


> I'm having issues unlocking the rest of Tomorrowland! Space Mountain is unlocked, I have all of the Toy Story characters, buzz has confronted Zurg. I'm a level 22, and all of my characters are leveled up. Everytime I click on the next area to try and clear it of the curse it says "to unlock complete more toy story quests." I don't know what else to do. It isn't giving me anymore quests. Jesse is level 7, woody is level 8, buzz is level 6, etc. Anyone else run into this issue?


Oh and I should note that the game has already moved me onto Monsters Inc. character. The laugh floor is built, I have mike, and am currently gathering objects to welcome Sulley.


----------



## Princess4

hcmf88 said:


> I'm having issues unlocking the rest of Tomorrowland! Space Mountain is unlocked, I have all of the Toy Story characters, buzz has confronted Zurg. I'm a level 22, and all of my characters are leveled up. Everytime I click on the next area to try and clear it of the curse it says "to unlock complete more toy story quests." I don't know what else to do. It isn't giving me anymore quests. Jesse is level 7, woody is level 8, buzz is level 6, etc. Anyone else run into this issue?


Just keep doing the quest you will eventually get back to toy story quest they switch story's on you so welcome any characters and complete your current quest you will get there


----------



## Princess4

For any of you newbies out ther please look at this website and check the character levels some are missing so if you can comment on what is needed to get that level or the reward. I have posted pics to help but noticed some stuff is missing because we are so excited to level up we forget that this page is a work in progress and we can all help each other thanks ps I do not run this site I merely post what I can to help us all
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms


----------



## tortilla24

omg getting Roz pieces to drop feels damn near impossible. I've welcomed Celia but also need to welcome Eve. I have no plans on purchasing Wall-E (or any character) so this should take me a good, long while lol


----------



## TAK

In order to unlock Pete, etc., I have to "complete more of Goofy's missions". But I haven't gotten a quest for Goofy in over a week. I have him leveled up all the way to 10, so that can't be it. Any ideas?


----------



## Mortlives

Sometimes, in order to get more of one character's missions, you have to level up or quest other characters (even in different universes).


----------



## TAK

Mortlives said:


> Sometimes, in order to get more of one character's missions, you have to level up or quest other characters (even in different universes).



I wondered if that was the case, but no way to know which ones... I'm working on all of them so no one's still at a super-low level...


----------



## mmmears

Hi everyone.  I am way behind, just started playing a few days ago.  I'm at 17 and just started trying to defeat Pete.

I am not planning on buying gems (from what I have read on here I missed the Pluto deal and the games seems like it can become a money pit...), but I am saving some gems up.  I was planning on buying Pluto with what I've saved (when I get enough) but is there something else that would be better to spend them on?


----------



## TAK

TAK said:


> I wondered if that was the case, but no way to know which ones... I'm working on all of them so no one's still at a super-low level...



WEIRD! I've been thinking about this for a week, finally posted on here, and bam, finally a new Goofy mission, and Pete!


----------



## Princess4

mmmears said:


> Hi everyone.  I am way behind, just started playing a few days ago.  I'm at 17 and just started trying to defeat Pete.
> 
> I am not planning on buying gems (from what I have read on here I missed the Pluto deal and the games seems like it can become a money pit...), but I am saving some gems up.  I was planning on buying Pluto with what I've saved (when I get enough) but is there something else that would be better to spend them on?


i like boo but i have bought all 3 offers so far there is a forth i will be buying when it pops it really depends if you want a new character or attraction good luck


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Has anyone downloaded the update yet? I am not connected to wifi at work so my phone is refusing to do so. Looks like a lot of exciting new stuff by the description though! Sleeping Beauty and her Prince and the Fairies, plus Mother Gothel and Donald Duck finally.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Just downloaded the update and I'm so irritated. I had almost got all the magic required for Pete, and now, even though the magic required has decreased, I now have to get more items for him! Hopefully they've increased the drop rate at least


----------



## Mortlives

Thanks for the heads up, I have all but one of the items and the magic. I was going to do the upgrade, but I think now I will wait until I have Pete in the bag.


----------



## SmileMom

Burger Stand rewards reduced to 2 potion and 1 star every 6 minutes. And the crows are gone.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## fab1976

FloranaPrincess said:


> Just downloaded the update and I'm so irritated. I had almost got all the magic required for Pete, and now, even though the magic required has decreased, I now have to get more items for him! Hopefully they've increased the drop rate at least



Me too.  So annoyed!!  Trying to hard to progress and I was just 5000 magic away from getting him and now I can't. Insert strongly worded phrases to describe the game designers!!


----------



## ashg8r

Ugh!!!  Wish I had come here before updating, I too, had all of Pete's pieces and was just working on the magic to get him.  And the burger stands are reduced?  Sooo annoyed by that!


----------



## liljc

Princess4 said:


> For any of you newbies out ther please look at this website and check the character levels some are missing so if you can comment on what is needed to get that level or the reward. I have posted pics to help but noticed some stuff is missing because we are so excited to level up we forget that this page is a work in progress and we can all help each other thanks ps I do not run this site I merely post what I can to help us all
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms



Just going through your list I can help fill in some blanks:

My Mickey is maxed so can't help there
My Pluto is maxed so can't help there
Minnie Mouse level 5 requires 18 balloons, 3 ribbons, 3 ear tokens, 6,650 magic
Daisy is current upgrading to level 8
Pete level 7 requires 20 balloons, 6 brown hats, 4 ear tokens, 9,900 magic
My Goofy is maxed so can't help there
My Woody is maxed
My Jessie is maxed
My Buzz is maxed
Bo Peep level 8 requires 30 balls, 8 bonnets, 6 ear tokens, 8,150 magic
Hamm level 9 requires 25 balls, 10 black hats, 8 ear tokens, 11,550 magic
Sarge level 10 requires 30 balls, 12 buckets, 10 ear tokens, 8,500 magic
Rex level 7 requires 7 balls, 5 viking helmets, 3 ear tokens, 3,300 magic
Mike level 9 requires 9 batteries, 8 blue hats, 7 ear tokens, 12,350 magic
Sulley level 8 requires 14 batteries, 12 drawings, 6 ear tokens, 10,750 magic
Roz level 7 requires 12 batteries, 6 eye glasses, 4 ear tokens, 8,900 magic
Celia level 7 requires 12 batteries, 5 ear phones, 4 ear tokens, 7,800 magic
Still working on welcoming Eve (getting close)
My Tinker Bell is maxed


----------



## fab1976

Just finished tasks so can see the time needed to get things for Pete, like his ears, aren't going to take as long. 8 hours vs 18.  Slight consolation but man am I spitting mad still!  I just wanted to welcome him!


----------



## Princess4

SmileMom said:


> Burger Stand rewards reduced to 2 potion and 1 star every 6 minutes. And the crows are gone.


thanks for the info i will not be updating until i have minnie and my magic to 500,000 again loads of burger stands to collect from lol


----------



## CosmicRay

My Eve was 16 hours from completing her first task when my app upgraded automatically. Suddenly, she was done. I'm liking the fact that I can tap the character's icon in the upper left corner to find who is done and where they are. I also like the new music! Bummer about the burger stands, because my burger farm is taking up valuable real estate. Does anyone know if I have to get the parachute drop before I can defeat Zurg?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

SmileMom said:


> Burger Stand rewards reduced to 2 potion and 1 star every 6 minutes. And the crows are gone.


Sigh.  Reducing the value of something that was a pretty good deal without warning.  Really bringing the reality of the park experience to the game, huh?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I'm thinking of getting rid of my burger farm. Is it even worth it any more?


----------



## liljc

SmileMom said:


> Burger Stand rewards reduced to 2 potion and 1 star every 6 minutes. And the crows are gone.




I think they should have increased the amount of time between when the burger stands pay out from 6 minutes to 18 minutes instead of reducing how much it pays out.


----------



## tinkerone

I like MOST of the upgrades.  Love that I don't have to go hunt down people to see if there tasks are finished.  That is worth the whole upgrade.  I did just waste something like 6000 magic on the parade, new float, and got dick for it.  The parades are just not worth the cost most times.


----------



## brandaid

I thought I was losing my mind after I updated and saw that Pete needed more items before welcoming. I had everything except the magic to welcome him and now I need 5 more hats and two Mickey ears!  After reading on here, I see I'm not alone.


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> Hi everyone.  I am way behind, just started playing a few days ago.  I'm at 17 and just started trying to defeat Pete.
> 
> I am not planning on buying gems (from what I have read on here I missed the Pluto deal and the games seems like it can become a money pit...), but I am saving some gems up.  I was planning on buying Pluto with what I've saved (when I get enough) but is there something else that would be better to spend them on?



I've been playing 45 days now and I'm torn.  

- Pluto is helpful with getting items for Daisy and Minnie.
- Parachute Drop helps get the ears for Sarge which can be a little bit of a pain without Parachute Drop
- RC Racers helps get the ears for Hamm and the brown hats for Pete, but after the update the brown hats are easy to get through character missions
- I've seen some people mention using gems on the parade.  I think using 5 gems to add a second float is good, but personally I do not think the parade pays out well enough to spend any more gems on the parade than that.
- Rex really doesn't help that much with getting items.  His only real bonus is helping shorten the time to defeat Zorg
- I'm having a hard time welcoming Eve without getting Wall-E so i'm considering getting Wall-E once I have 475 gems because even after welcoming Eve it will really help to have a second option for getting Eve's ears.


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> I've been playing 45 days now and I'm torn.
> 
> - Pluto is helpful with getting items for Daisy and Minnie.
> - Parachute Drop helps get the ears for Sarge which can be a little bit of a pain without Parachute Drop
> - RC Racers helps get the ears for Hamm and the brown hats for Pete, but after the update the brown hats are easy to get through character missions
> - I've seen some people mention using gems on the parade.  I think using 5 gems to add a second float is good, but personally I do not think the parade pays out well enough to spend any more gems on the parade than that.
> - Rex really doesn't help that much with getting items.  His only real bonus is helping shorten the time to defeat Zorg
> - I'm having a hard time welcoming Eve without getting Wall-E so i'm considering getting Wall-E once I have 475 gems because even after welcoming Eve it will really help to have a second option for getting Eve's ears.




Thanks so much!  This is really helpful.  

In other news, I only found this thread last night and built up a bunch of burger places this morning, only to have them become pretty much worthless this afternoon.  Oh well.


----------



## Princess4

FloranaPrincess said:


> I'm thinking of getting rid of my burger farm. Is it even worth it any more?


Yes it's still the quickest way to level up and if you already own them then it's free magic cause you already recouped the investment


----------



## Excalibured

On Android, and not updating yet! I'd just started the process of bringing in Pete (finished this morning) so was relieved that I'd not set auto-updates on. Gotta say, watching Woody and Buzz flying around in the first part of the Zurg termination sequence is just plain beautiful.


----------



## Excalibured

liljc said:


> I've been playing 45 days now and I'm torn.
> 
> - RC Racers helps get the ears for Hamm and the brown hats for Pete, but after the update the brown hats are easy to get through character missions



RC Racers was also the most successful for me (and other players I've spoken to) for getting Pete's Mouse Ears, which are 'Epic' and hence pretty tough to get to drop - Jessie has a 12-hour (I think) quest on RC Racers, which for me, dropped 2 sets of Pete's ears in 3 attempts. Mickey and Eve got the others.


----------



## Excalibured

Just did a quick experiment - up until now, every spare space in my park has been filled with burger stands. I just added in as many of the decoration items I could fit that I had in storage, and the average guest arrival rate (checked over 5 minutes in each case) was around 30% higher with the decorations in place. I'm level 30 and have already had 480,000 arrivals. No, wait - 480,002... no, wait... etc ;-)


----------



## mandis77

I'm on Android and it appears the update isn't available yet.  I should have enough magic to get Pete today so I'm hoping I can get it done today!


----------



## tortilla24

Mine auto updated. How much were burger stands giving before? I never noticed. But I did notice that the land next to space mountain was reduced from 65k to 50k so yay for that!


----------



## TAK

FYI, after the update the cursed area to the left of Space Mountain only cost 50,000 instead of what it was before -- 65,000 I think?


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I love the updates overall. I know that the characters take more tokens, but less potions. To me, it's more fun to strategize how to find the different tokens then it is to burger farm all day because I never have enough potions. I also had Mike Wazowski on a 24 hour eating sushi quest, and when I upgraded, he was just done. There was no further quest for him though, so not sure where that story line was going. This was waayyyy after all the sushi dates. 

Minnie is on her 18 hour task now, so I'll see if Randall's requirements have changed sometime this evening! 

From the Facebook group- Fauna will be the next character to welcome after Zurg, and it looks like she needs 20 each of 3 different tokens to welcome.


----------



## tortilla24

I also noticed just now... it's MUCH easier to collect magic on the burger farm when the stands are so close together. you can click them very fast instead of waiting a bit to click them... if you get what I mean?


----------



## tinkerone

tortilla24 said:


> I also noticed just now... it's MUCH easier to collect magic on the burger farm when the stands are so close together. you can click them very fast instead of waiting a bit to click them... if you get what I mean?


just be really careful.  I was doing that but would click to fast and ended up paying gems because I would click the button that makes it go fast and complete the task.  that's one big waste on my part.  I've had to slow down.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Is anyone else having an issue with their push notifications being a bit off? Mickey is leveling up; however, I keep getting notifications that he has finished a task. This is happening with Sarge and Celia who also.


----------



## liljc

Excalibured said:


> RC Racers was also the most successful for me (and other players I've spoken to) for getting Pete's Mouse Ears, which are 'Epic' and hence pretty tough to get to drop - Jessie has a 12-hour (I think) quest on RC Racers, which for me, dropped 2 sets of Pete's ears in 3 attempts. Mickey and Eve got the others.



Oh yeah.  You mean because of Jessie being able to do the Racing Queen mission to help get Pete's ears.  That's a very nice much shorter (time-wise) alternative to get his ears.  Yeah I think RC Racers may have been the best gem acquisition I made.


----------



## aebeauregard

xthebowdenx said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with their push notifications being a bit off? Mickey is leveling up; however, I keep getting notifications that he has finished a task. This is happening with Sarge and Celia who also.


yes after updating it keeps telling me people are done with tasks when they aren't or after i already had them move on to something else it will tell me they are done with the last thing.  Kinda confusing.


----------



## Princess4

so anyone notice that the tangled float gives Minnie items?  is it just me or does the update move it to the Mickey float?


----------



## Marcy6649

aebeauregard said:


> yes after updating it keeps telling me people are done with tasks when they aren't or after i already had them move on to something else it will tell me they are done with the last thing.  Kinda confusing.


I'm having the same issue!


----------



## tinkerone

the float quests are now 6 hours in between instead of 24 but they are such a waste most times.


----------



## jessicus

I am debating whether to update the game - can anyone tell me if the character level-up times are shorter? I have a few Toy Story characters who are on the 16/20/24 hour levels and I am wondering whether the wait time would be shorter if I did the update. I see from reading the thread that you now have to get more tokens to do the upgrades but the tokens are easier to get?

And does anyone know if the first section of Fantasyland has gone down? In my version it's 70,000 magic.


----------



## ifoceanscollide

Ok, this is driving me crazy. I am working on the Behind the Curtain task. It says to "Send Mike to prepare the Laugh Floor for the show". What is that?? I've tried having him check on the laugh floor, a group visit with Sulley, perform stand up.... I thought maybe it was something he needed to level up for, so I leveled up to 5. Nothing. What am I missing?


----------



## Excalibured

ifoceanscollide said:


> Ok, this is driving me crazy. I am working on the Behind the Curtain task. It says to "Send Mike to prepare the Laugh Floor for the show". What is that?? I've tried having him check on the laugh floor, a group visit with Sulley, perform stand up.... I thought maybe it was something he needed to level up for, so I leveled up to 5. Nothing. What am I missing?



It's on the Wiki here - http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Behind_the_Curtain and seems to be in two parts - does Sulley need levelling up?


----------



## tinkerone

I just updated pluto to level 10 and now he has disappeared.  at least he gave me 5 gems before he ran away from home.


----------



## afwdwfan

Ok... has anyone who is on android updated the game?  I tried visiting friends' parks and got a message that I need to download a current version of the game but when it sends me to Google app store it is still the same version I'm already running.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Marcy6649 said:


> I'm having the same issue!


me too!  Its kind of annoying.

Also, finding it more difficult to get those stupid Brooms cleared out without the Ravens.  They generally flocked in the vicinity and were easier to see than the brooms .


----------



## fab1976

I have had 2 times in a row with just 7 brooms vs 8.  I have also had nutso notifications coming through, multiple ones for tasks being completed that my characters aren't even currently doing. And last night at one point my attractions had all be moved around and I couldn't move them back because there wasn't enough clear land even when there actually was.  Very glitchy update!


----------



## FigmentismyFave

I just noticed that attractions in the shop that cost gems are discounted! It looks like the sale is on for 3 days. The discount varies but most of the attractions are discounted at least 20%. 

I'm off to get the RC racers!


----------



## SunDial

FloranaPrincess said:


> Just downloaded the update and I'm so irritated. I had almost got all the magic required for Pete, and now, even though the magic required has decreased, I now have to get more items for him! Hopefully they've increased the drop rate at least





Mortlives said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I have all but one of the items and the magic. I was going to do the upgrade, but I think now I will wait until I have Pete in the bag.





SmileMom said:


> Burger Stand rewards reduced to 2 potion and 1 star every 6 minutes. And the crows are gone.





bluecruiser said:


> With the increased items needs for some characters and the reduced rewards, I won't be in any hurry to update. And people are posting on the Gameloft forums that this update did not fix the missing daily rewards bug, despite Gameloft's claim that it would.




So glad to read this about the update.   I went straight to the app and turned the auto update off.   I might max out some of the characters before updating.

Also since the tasks are taking so long now, I am going to drop some of the burger farm and replace with a Mickey Hat farm.  I am not checking in as much and need to pick up as much magic when I do which is Every 3 hours now to sweep some brooms


----------



## Princess4

evilqueenmindy said:


> me too!  Its kind of annoying.
> 
> Also, finding it more difficult to get those stupid Brooms cleared out without the Ravens.  They generally flocked in the vicinity and were easier to see than the brooms .


ya strange how you miss the ravens because they were helpful but annoying


----------



## tortilla24

I've found that the parade is giving better payout after the update. I bought the Wall-E float and now run it for the sake of getting Eve parts to drop. I also usually make 500 magic off that float, too. I realize I'm losing magic but I don't have Wall-E so I'll likely keep doing it


----------



## evilqueenmindy

So far, I think Wall-e is my favorite character to watch in the park.  Watching him cleanup or collect items is really cool!


----------



## keenercam

This is crazy. I absolutely cannot figure out how to get gems.  I have 14!  And I've been playing for a week.  Do all of the burger stands, etc. only give magic?  My characters are all leveling up but I am getting at most 1 or 2 gems from those.  And I don't think I am getting any from the attractions.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## hopemax

keenercam said:


> This is crazy. I absolutely cannot figure out how to get gems.  I have 14!  And I've been playing for a week.  Do all of the burger stands, etc. only give magic?  My characters are all leveling up but I am getting at most 1 or 2 gems from those.  And I don't think I am getting any from the attractions.  What am I doing wrong?



The #1 way to get gems is to buy them.  This is typical for "freemium" games, and how they make their money.  I've seen games that are better and worse at dropping the most valuable currency, this game seems to be on the stingy side, but still feels doable.

I do not buy gems, so otherwise it's a very, very slow process, as you noticed they only give you 1-3 at a time.  Without buying gems you get gems from:

1.  Leveling Up
2.  Leveling Up Characters
3.  Broom / Raven Contest prizes (the current one gives out 15 for reaching a certain total collected)
4.  Parade rewards (random)
5. Daily rewards (gems rewards aren't everyday, but looks like maybe twice a week)

I've been playing since the game started and only have collected a total of

Current:  60
Spent - parade slot: 5
Spent - Pluto House: 50
Spent - Parachute Drop: 175
Spent - oopsies:  11 or 18, wasn't really paying attention when it happened.

Total: 301 or 308


----------



## Kenny1113

I did it! Deleted the game. Done!


----------



## keenercam

Thank you, Hopemax!


----------



## Shir Kahn

Does anyone know if the potion costs to welcome characters became cheaper after the update?  I've got everything I need to welcome Sulley, but it's 20,000 potions currently.  If the update hits soon and it drops a lot, I'd hate to spend all those potions without actually needing to.


----------



## jdog91873

once you update you will need more items and it will cost you 23000. good luck.
it will add more characters though from other stories. 
Sleeping beauty characters added.


----------



## jdog91873

Shir Kahn said:


> Does anyone know if the potion costs to welcome characters became cheaper after the update?  I've got everything I need to welcome Sulley, but it's 20,000 potions currently.  If the update hits soon and it drops a lot, I'd hate to spend all those potions without actually needing to.


once you update you will need more items and it will cost you 23000. good luck.
it will add more characters though from other stories. 
Sleeping beauty characters added.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

FINALLY have everything to welcome Roz!!  
I've still got a couple bowler hats left to get Pete.  
I was scrolling through my characters, looks like I've got everything to get Eve as well.  Just so I've got my priorities correct, I need Pete welcomed before the quests to attack Zurg begin, correct?  So he is a bigger priority than Eve?  I'm getting low on potion (I've decided half my burger stand profits are going to Shanghai, feels right to blame them for both real and virtual park issues) and want to make sure I spend first on the characters that will help most.


----------



## Shir Kahn

jdog91873 said:


> once you update you will need more items and it will cost you 23000. good luck.
> it will add more characters though from other stories.
> Sleeping beauty characters added.



Yeah, I read about that on Facebook, so I went ahead and welcomed him.  Glad I asked!


----------



## mandis77

evilqueenmindy said:


> FINALLY have everything to welcome Roz!!
> I've still got a couple bowler hats left to get Pete.
> I was scrolling through my characters, looks like I've got everything to get Eve as well.  Just so I've got my priorities correct, I need Pete welcomed before the quests to attack Zurg begin, correct?  So he is a bigger priority than Eve?  I'm getting low on potion (I've decided half my burger stand profits are going to Shanghai, feels right to blame them for both real and virtual park issues) and want to make sure I spend first on the characters that will help most.



I'm wondering this too.  I have Celia and Pete now.  Should I clear the land left of Space Mtn first or welcome Eve?  I also have all the items to welcome Roz but I've read here she doesn't do much to move the storyline along.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

To combat the drop in happiness levels, I've been leaving a couple kids whose wishes have been granted just running around the park, not collecting the smiley face.  
Then, if I've been away from the game for a few hours (with like, sleeping or real life getting in the way of constantly monitoring my park like this game seems to think I should do) I've got a quick boost of happiness wandering around.  I haven't seemed to have lost any of them while I'm away.


----------



## Excalibured

mandis77 said:


> I'm wondering this too.  I have Celia and Pete now.  Should I clear the land left of Space Mtn first or welcome Eve?  I also have all the items to welcome Roz but I've read here she doesn't do much to move the storyline along.



Roz is needed, as well as Pete, to re-start the Zurg attack quests (although they're not involved directly - it's Buzz and Woody, then Jessie and Rex). Eve is a nice-to-have, although useful: I actually unlocked Roz first, then Eve, as she was useful in obtaining Pete's epic mouse ears, before finally getting Pete.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I've got Roz now, still working on bowler hats for Pete, I'm working on 1 hour missions to build up some potion before welcoming Eve.


----------



## Excalibured

evilqueenmindy said:


> I've got Roz now, still working on bowler hats for Pete, I'm working on 1 hour missions to build up some potion before welcoming Eve.


Yes, I did the same, burger farm worked hard for a couple of days, for Roz, Eve, Pete and then the land expansion once Zurg is defeated! If you can play for an hour or so continuously, it makes a difference having Woody, Mickey, Pluto and Goofy doing their 60s quests too. I was finding I could run each one 4-5 times between burger stall harvesting, so, allied to the 1 hour quests, was accruing about 4500 potions per hour.


----------



## fab1976

Does anyone have the Parachute Drop? Wondering if that is a better purchase or if the RC Racers is.  Or any of the other newer ones that are meant for the fantasyland area. I have 181 gems, hopefully adding to that with the gems payout after the broom challenge is over too.


----------



## mydisneyfix

evilqueenmindy said:


> To combat the drop in happiness levels, I've been leaving a couple kids whose wishes have been granted just running around the park, not collecting the smiley face.
> Then, if I've been away from the game for a few hours (with like, sleeping or real life getting in the way of constantly monitoring my park like this game seems to think I should do) I've got a quick boost of happiness wandering around.  I haven't seemed to have lost any of them while I'm away.


I've been doing this too!  It seems a waste to collect the smiley face if you are at max happiness.  So, I let them wait until I go back into the game later.


----------



## minniesBFF

I absolutely cannot get my happiness back up to ecstatic level.  As soon as I get close I get only character wishes that are at least an hour long and by the time they're done it's back down to 80 something percent in the the joyous level


----------



## liljc

fab1976 said:


> Does anyone have the Parachute Drop? Wondering if that is a better purchase or if the RC Racers is.  Or any of the other newer ones that are meant for the fantasyland area. I have 181 gems, hopefully adding to that with the gems payout after the broom challenge is over too.




RC Racers is definitely better.  It helps you with getting more items.  The attraction itself gives you Pete's hats and Hamm's ears.  Plus you have more helpful missions that you can do with RC Racers compared to Parachute Drop probably the best being Jessie's racing queen mission which can get you Pete's ears in only 4 hours.


----------



## D23Ry

Is the only way to get Rex is to buy / purchase him with real $$$?


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Excalibured said:


> Roz is needed, as well as Pete, to re-start the Zurg attack quests (although they're not involved directly - it's Buzz and Woody, then Jessie and Rex). Eve is a nice-to-have, although useful: I actually unlocked Roz first, then Eve, as she was useful in obtaining Pete's epic mouse ears, before finally getting Pete.


Is there any way to defeat Zurg without Rex? I have enough gems saved for him but only want to use them if he is a MUST HAVE to be able to defeat Zurg.


----------



## liljc

D23Ry said:


> Is the only way to get Rex is to buy / purchase him with real $$$?



Yes, the only way to get Rex is with gems.  It is possible to save enough gems through game play to welcome Rex without spending money to buy gems, but if you want to welcome all of the characters the only way to do that would be to give in and put money into the game since there are so many gem only characters (Pluto, Rex, Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, etc).  If you do decide to put money in definitely take advantage of the promo deals when available.  I think promo deals last for 2 days after you unlock the ability to welcome that character into the game.


----------



## liljc

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> Is there any way to defeat Zurg without Rex? I have enough gems saved for him but only want to use them if he is a MUST HAVE to be able to defeat Zurg.



You do not need Rex to defeat Zurg.  You can do it just using Woody, Jessie, and Buzz.


----------



## D23Ry

I don't mind spending a few bucks on this game. I do think game designers deserve something for the hard work. I just don't want to drop 50-60 on a game like this ya know. Right now I have a deal for Rex which is why I asked. 

So with the deals, how much would you spend in just characters? Anyone figure that out?


----------



## liljc

D23Ry said:


> I don't mind spending a few bucks on this game. I do think game designers deserve something for the hard work. I just don't want to drop 50-60 on a game like this ya know. Right now I have a deal for Rex which is why I asked.
> 
> So with the deals, how much would you spend in just characters? Anyone figure that out?




Maximus was $9.99 plus they give you 150 gems
Rex I think was $7.99 plus they give you 120 gems

I'm not sure on the rest because I missed them.  Wall-E, Boo, and Pluto were probably $7.99 or cheaper with Pluto being the cheapest.  I think somebody on here will have that answer.

This link shows the amount of gems that you get with each character if you do the promo but doesn't show the prices

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Promotions

The extra gems are nice because you can put them towards getting gem only attractions that are really helpful with collecting items needed to upgrade characters


----------



## liljc

Is it just me or do characters pay out a lot less often when a parade is going on?


----------



## Excalibured

liljc said:


> You do not need Rex to defeat Zurg.  You can do it just using Woody, Jessie, and Buzz.



Yep - defeating Zurg requires (in total) 10 quests of 12 hours duration each. Woody, Jessie, Buzz and Rex can work simultaneously, so as a minimum, defeating Zurg takes 36 hours. Without Rex, it'll take an additional 12.


----------



## Zorkel567

liljc said:


> Maximus was $9.99 plus they give you 150 gems
> Rex I think was $7.99 plus they give you 120 gems
> 
> I'm not sure on the rest because I missed them.  Wall-E, Boo, and Pluto were probably $7.99 or cheaper with Pluto being the cheapest.  I think somebody on here will have that answer.
> 
> This link shows the amount of gems that you get with each character if you do the promo but doesn't show the prices
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Promotions
> 
> The extra gems are nice because you can put them towards getting gem only attractions that are really helpful with collecting items needed to upgrade characters



Pluto was $3.99, Wall-E was $9.99, while Boo hasn't had a promotional offer.


----------



## Rowi

I don't get thought bubbles anymore and that makes my smiley face (Happiness) go down, down, down. It went from 89% to 35% and it seems I can't do anything to stop it. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dwlmgold

Rowi said:


> I don't get thought bubbles anymore and that makes my smiley face (Happiness) go down, down, down. It went from 89% to 35% and it seems I can't do anything to stop it. What am I doing wrong?


I had the problem as well but found that if I go out to the Social button and return, I get a new set of patrons.  Some will always have wishes to fulfill.  Doesn't hurt to grab some magic while you are there.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

liljc said:


> Maximus was $9.99 plus they give you 150 gems
> Rex I think was $7.99 plus they give you 120 gems
> 
> I'm not sure on the rest because I missed them.  Wall-E, Boo, and Pluto were probably $7.99 or cheaper with Pluto being the cheapest.  I think somebody on here will have that answer.
> 
> This link shows the amount of gems that you get with each character if you do the promo but doesn't show the prices
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Promotions
> 
> The extra gems are nice because you can put them towards getting gem only attractions that are really helpful with collecting items needed to upgrade characters




Pluto I think was 3.99 when the game first started, which I didn't buy, and then 5.99 when he was offered again. 

Merryweather is 240 gems. No promotion reported yet.


----------



## ZannaLand

Sorry if this was answered elsewhere, but I didn't see it. When is Zurg able to be welcomed as a playable character? I've defeated him a while ago, I'm level 33 right now. I don't really have any Toy Story quests going on, but  Jessie, Woody, Buzz and Rex are all at level 10. Sarge is level 9, Hamm and Bo Peep are at level 8. I have also welcomed Minnie (level 7), Pete is level 8, Randall is level 3, I have Maximus at level 4, and just waiting for enough magic again to welcome Flynn. Maybe I need him before Zurg comes back? Anyone know what else needs to happen to welcome him? Thanks!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Working on defeating Zurg!!!  So exciting!


----------



## karmstr112

Totally pissed and need a number to call customer service. about 2 hour ago I picked off brooms for what I thought was the last time. I had a score of 568 and was in 7th place. Just as the task was ending more brooms popped up which I dutifully dispensed. When I checked the board I was now in 1954th place with only 8 brooms. More annoying the Customer care form doesn't seem to account for those of us who play on the computer. Can anyone give me the phone number?


----------



## MikkiandtheMouse

I just cleared the 2nd tiny bit of Tomorrowland, apparently Zurg was supposed to be hiding somewhere there. When I cleared that piece, no new quests opened up. I just reached level 25; and I'm trying to figure out what to do next.


----------



## tinkerone

liljc said:


> Maximus was $9.99 plus they give you 150 gems
> Rex I think was $7.99 plus they give you 120 gems
> 
> I'm not sure on the rest because I missed them.  Wall-E, Boo, and Pluto were probably $7.99 or cheaper with Pluto being the cheapest.  I think somebody on here will have that answer.
> 
> This link shows the amount of gems that you get with each character if you do the promo but doesn't show the prices
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Promotions
> 
> The extra gems are nice because you can put them towards getting gem only attractions that are really helpful with collecting items needed to upgrade characters


I have the offer to buy Rex right now and its $10.99.  Converted to Canadian that's $15.  No way I'm paying that and its going to take months and months to collect 295 gems (assuming in that period the amount doesn't go up).  I hope we don't _HAVE_ to have him cause I'm not paying.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

MikkiandtheMouse said:


> I just cleared the 2nd tiny bit of Tomorrowland, apparently Zurg was supposed to be hiding somewhere there. When I cleared that piece, no new quests opened up. I just reached level 25; and I'm trying to figure out what to do next.



Have you welcomed Pete and Roz? Once you send Buzz and Woody on a long flight, the very next thing will be defeating Zurg 10 times.

As for welcoming him, I believe it's after you welcome Rapunzel. I'm welcoming Flynn right now, and have Maximus, but I'm still a while away from welcoming Zurg.


----------



## SunDial

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Have you welcomed Pete and Roz? Once you send Buzz and Woody on a long flight, the very next thing will be defeating Zurg 10 times.
> 
> As for welcoming him, I believe it's after you welcome Rapunzel. I'm welcoming Flynn right now, and have Maximus, but I'm still a while away from welcoming Zurg.



Good to hear about the Buzz and Woody flight.  That started this afternoon for me


----------



## D23Ry

Seems like you don't HAVE to buy any characters, it just makes it easier to earn blue magic / move the game along quicker.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Do I need to clear the second part of Fantasyland for it to start the Rapunzel and/or Aurora quests? Or just keep on plugging away at the absurdly long Minnie quests?


----------



## JayeL70

trackie said:


> Whenever I am granting a wish that takes an hour or longer, I don't get those wish points. The park guest disappears while my character continues to complete the wish. Anyone else have this problem?


Yes I have noticed the same thing....  Congrats on Graduation too


----------



## JayeL70

Princess4 said:


> There is a group on Facebook to help get friends in the game I joined it got a lot more people to help get me magic enjoy!  https://www.facebook.com/groups/DisneyMagicKingdoms/


Thanks Princess, I have been playing for a while, and have made it to level 23, just waiting for Tink to upgrade, so I can up Buzz to lv 2...  I too need real Playing game friends...  I do first, look for smiley face quests, then the chance to win items, all clicking on characters, and work on quests as last thing.   Goofy and others are at 20 hour upgrades, defin not for kids, or those having little or no patience.


----------



## JayeL70

WebmasterJackie said:


> If you're on Twitter:
> https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/719888281203273735


LOL  I am still trying to figure out Face Book, I have not thought about Twitter... Yet !


----------



## WDWRNTLK

I'm way behind you guys but I can't seem to unlock the area before Petes truck. 
I've got bo peep, Pluto and Rex. I keep doing Goofy's quests that include Mickey but I'm getting nowhere. 
Please help!


----------



## Skipper Grace

I've been watching the forum but this is my first post - yay! Do Woody and Buzz have to be at a certain level in order to begin the long flight before fighting Zurg? I've got several characters that can level up but I'm trying to hold onto the magic unless it's necessary. Thanks!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

ZannaLand said:


> Sorry if this was answered elsewhere, but I didn't see it. When is Zurg able to be welcomed as a playable character? I've defeated him a while ago, I'm level 33 right now. I don't really have any Toy Story quests going on, but  Jessie, Woody, Buzz and Rex are all at level 10. Sarge is level 9, Hamm and Bo Peep are at level 8. I have also welcomed Minnie (level 7), Pete is level 8, Randall is level 3, I have Maximus at level 4, and just waiting for enough magic again to welcome Flynn. Maybe I need him before Zurg comes back? Anyone know what else needs to happen to welcome him? Thanks!



I'm in the same boat as you! I can't figure out what else I need to do to welcome him, I even have Flynn!


----------



## tortilla24

SunDial said:


> Good to hear about the Buzz and Woody flight. That started this afternoon for me



I started this morning - looks like we're in the same place more or less!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

xthebowdenx said:


> Do I need to clear the second part of Fantasyland for it to start the Rapunzel and/or Aurora quests? Or just keep on plugging away at the absurdly long Minnie quests?




I haven't unlocked that and I haven't hit any road blocks yet. I currently have a quest to build Rapunzel's Tower, and another quest path for Flynn. I used all my potions to welcome him and Randall and I don't have the 34,500 yet. Hopefully in the next hour. The problem is after I build her tower I think I will be completely out of room for anything else.


----------



## Princess4

i will welcome flynn tonight got randel before him just keep doing the quest on the left and they will unlock the next story dont think level is specific unlest the quest says they have to be at a specific level like i need walle and sulley at level 8 to continue with thier storys but flynn is 24 hour welcome  just keep swimming along


----------



## jessicag13

i'd been avoiding the game update (iphone version) since it sounded most people weren't happy with it, but i just opened the game and it no longer gave me the option of NOT updating. so i guess now i'll get to see what's new & 'improved'...


----------



## ZannaLand

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> I'm in the same boat as you! I can't figure out what else I need to do to welcome him, I even have Flynn!



Yep, I got Flynn last night...I've sent him on 3 quests...I don't have enough to get Rapunzel's Tower yet...maybe Rapunzel needs to be there before Zurg comes back. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

ZannaLand said:


> Yep, I got Flynn last night...I've sent him on 3 quests...I don't have enough to get Rapunzel's Tower yet...maybe Rapunzel needs to be there before Zurg comes back. I'll keep you posted!



Thanks! I'll do the same for you! 

I've had Flynn for a few days now, beware his quests get LONG! He is currently searching for his satchel with is a two part quest with both tasks 16hrs . BUT I do have a sneaky feeling that after those are complete Rapunzel may be ready to welcome....


----------



## Princess4

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Thanks! I'll do the same for you!
> 
> I've had Flynn for a few days now, beware his quests get LONG! He is currently searching for his satchel with is a two part quest with both tasks 16hrs . BUT I do have a sneaky feeling that after those are complete Rapunzel may be ready to welcome....


thanks for the update looks like i am right behind you both getting flynn tonight after 24 hours cant wait to see whats next besides leveling up all of the characters which i only do when needed for a quest so the items i need to welcome will drop


----------



## Marcy6649

I'm working on welcoming sully right now, should I get Rex, boo, and eve? I got Pluto but haven't gotten any other sale thingys I'm level 22 right now


----------



## Princess4

Marcy6649 said:


> I'm working on welcoming sully right now, should I get Rex, boo, and eve? I got Pluto but haven't gotten any other sale thingys I'm level 22 right now


i have all current gem characters except merryweather becasue i am not there yet with the promos i bought most charachters boo didnt have one and i couldnt wait so i got her love them all now working on getting gem attractions hopefully they will have a memorial day sale


----------



## Marcy6649

When do the promos pop up is it random?


----------



## Princess4

Marcy6649 said:


> When do the promos pop up is it random?


its usually after you unlock them took a couple hours for maximus and rex came after a promo that was running pluto was late for me becasue i started late so he came with rex


----------



## liljc

ZannaLand said:


> Yep, I got Flynn last night...I've sent him on 3 quests...I don't have enough to get Rapunzel's Tower yet...maybe Rapunzel needs to be there before Zurg comes back. I'll keep you posted!




I welcomed Randall over the weekend and Flynn has 4 hours left and he'll be added to the game for me.   How much is Rapunzel's Tower?  I've managed to keep my magic over 200,000 for a while now (even added that second section of fantasy land right away after defeating Zurg) currently I'm sitting on 325,000 magic.  

Not really looking forward to more long quests.  I have Pete finishing up a 24 hour quest playing golf, Daisy just finished a 24 hour quest admiring Minnie's gardens, and they are wanting me to send Randall on an 18 hour quest which I haven't started yet.


----------



## Excalibured

Skipper Grace said:


> I've been watching the forum but this is my first post - yay! Do Woody and Buzz have to be at a certain level in order to begin the long flight before fighting Zurg? I've got several characters that can level up but I'm trying to hold onto the magic unless it's necessary. Thanks!



I don't think so - triggering the fighting Zurg sequence started for me after I'd unlocked and welcomed Roz and Pete.


----------



## mandis77

Welcomed Pete a few days ago and now have about 12 hours left to get Roz.  Now working on getting magic to clear the land left of Space Mtn.  Want to get this Zurg thing moving!


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I'm on my second round for Zurg but was wondering if it's absolutely necessary to welcome Eve? I really can't be bothered forking out 45k for her, but if she's necessary to move the story along I will.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

FloranaPrincess said:


> I'm on my second round for Zurg but was wondering if it's absolutely necessary to welcome Eve? I really can't be bothered forking out 45k for her, but if she's necessary to move the story along I will.


you don't need Eve to defeat Zurg.  I completed the Zurg destruction this morning and still have yet to welcome Eve.  I'm waiting until I have built up more potion.  (I also quit leveling up characters until after defeating Zurg, so I've got a lot to do now) back to 1 hour quests until I've got a decent reserve


----------



## FloranaPrincess

evilqueenmindy said:


> you don't need Eve to defeat Zurg.  I completed the Zurg destruction this morning and still have yet to welcome Eve.  I'm waiting until I have built up more potion.  (I also quit leveling up characters until after defeating Zurg, so I've got a lot to do now) back to 1 hour quests until I've got a decent reserve


You misunderstand me. Is eve necessary AT ALL to move the story along?


----------



## mmmears

Wow.  You are all so far ahead of me.  I'm stuck at the moment with no quests other than "Open Space Mountain" which I am working on now (will take another 11 hours).  And I'm out of magic, so I can't really do anything at this point.  I don't have Pete yet, and haven't started to fight Zurg.  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> Wow.  You are all so far ahead of me.  I'm stuck at the moment with no quests other than "Open Space Mountain" which I am working on now (will take another 11 hours).  And I'm out of magic, so I can't really do anything at this point.  I don't have Pete yet, and haven't started to fight Zurg.  Any advice would be appreciated!



I think upgrading the characters you do have should open up some more quests for you.  With no magic though that would be hard.  I guess you'll just have to farm your concession stands and attractions for a while until you get some magic saved up.   Then keep upgrading characters when possible.


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> I think upgrading the characters you do have should open up some more quests for you.  With no magic though that would be hard.  I guess you'll just have to farm your concession stands and attractions for a while until you get some magic saved up.   Then keep upgrading characters when possible.



Thanks.  Some of them are at a high enough level (8, 9) that it's taking me quite a bit of time just to get the magic to level them up.  I guess I'll just have to wait.  I don't have all that many concession stands, since the day I started buying them was the day that they lowered the payout.


----------



## hopemax

Marcy6649 said:


> When do the promos pop up is it random?



Also, I think the fighting quests trigger. I just started battling Zurg and I got the Rex promo.


----------



## LeesyUD

Has anyone had any problems with it not recognizing a quest is being completed? I am doing the Rex learn intimidation from Buzz quest.  It didn't work the first time so I did it a second time but the quest is not showing the meter. Help?


----------



## liljc

evilqueenmindy said:


> To combat the drop in happiness levels, I've been leaving a couple kids whose wishes have been granted just running around the park, not collecting the smiley face.
> Then, if I've been away from the game for a few hours (with like, sleeping or real life getting in the way of constantly monitoring my park like this game seems to think I should do) I've got a quick boost of happiness wandering around.  I haven't seemed to have lost any of them while I'm away.




This was a nice tip especially since no matter how many kids you make happy at 99% the happiness level still starts to fall just as quickly back to 98% and on down.  I've started not clicking on the smiley faces right away.  I wait until my happiness drops to 97% then click on just one smiley face to get it back to 99%.  Since I've started doing this I find that I have mostly unclicked smiley faces and kids wanting to ride rides for happiness running around my park allowing my characters to spend more time doing quests or helping to find items.  I also find that I never fall below 97% any more except when I'm sleeping or away from the game for a long time for some reason but once I log back on restoring happiness to 99% is quick and easy.  I think it has helped my attendance ranking too.  I was stalled out in the 130s for a few days but since I started this new system I have climbed into the 110s.


----------



## Excalibured

FloranaPrincess said:


> You misunderstand me. Is eve necessary AT ALL to move the story along?



Not that I've seen so far. I think the only quests she's done have involved Wall-E, who is optional anyway (gem purchase/promo), so other than giving another few possibilities for rare and epic hats, the storyline doesn't need her. That said, the previous character sets have had slightly unrelated dependencies (e.g. the Monsters Inc. characters getting to a certain level re-triggering the Toy Story quests), so maybe Eve will feature in that way with the Rapunzel / Aurora lines.


----------



## fab1976

mmmears said:


> Thanks.  Some of them are at a high enough level (8, 9) that it's taking me quite a bit of time just to get the magic to level them up.  I guess I'll just have to wait.  I don't have all that many concession stands, since the day I started buying them was the day that they lowered the payout.



Keep sending your characters on 60 minute quests to build up your magic.  Space Mountain should give you new things to do, i think Buzz may have a quest there but honestly don't remember.


----------



## minniesBFF

Excalibured said:


> Not that I've seen so far. I think the only quests she's done have involved Wall-E, who is optional anyway (gem purchase/promo), so other than giving another few possibilities for rare and epic hats, the storyline doesn't need her. That said, the previous character sets have had slightly unrelated dependencies (e.g. the Monsters Inc. characters getting to a certain level re-triggering the Toy Story quests), so maybe Eve will feature in that way with the Rapunzel / Aurora lines.


I think Eve is necessary to welcome in order to move the story along, but her quests aren't necessarily important to the storyline.  I just welcomed Pete a couple of days ago, and after he finished his first two quests I haven't gotten anything new, the only quests I have waiting are to welcome EVE and to unlock the area next to Space Mountain.  I am just waiting to build up magic for those things.

I'm just curious, are the only new characters from the update the Sleeping Beauty characters, or is there another set of new characters?  I heard a rumor that Lion King characters might be coming in a future update...


----------



## mmmears

fab1976 said:


> Keep sending your characters on 60 minute quests to build up your magic.  Space Mountain should give you new things to do, i think Buzz may have a quest there but honestly don't remember.



Thanks!  That's what I did last night. Space Mtn opened up this morning, and with it came 2 new quests -- One to get Pete W. and one for Buzz (which I can't complete until I upgrade him one more time so I'm working on that, now).  So it seems like opening up Space Mountain is necessary for the quests to continue.

I also leveled up Mickey Mouse overnight, so he has a new quest this morning, but I'm assuming that has nothing to do with the Space Mountain one.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

minniesBFF said:


> I think Eve is necessary to welcome in order to move the story along, but her quests aren't necessarily important to the storyline.  I just welcomed Pete a couple of days ago, and after he finished his first two quests I haven't gotten anything new, the only quests I have waiting are to welcome EVE and to unlock the area next to Space Mountain.  I am just waiting to build up magic for those things.
> 
> I'm just curious, are the only new characters from the update the Sleeping Beauty characters, or is there another set of new characters?  I heard a rumor that Lion King characters might be coming in a future update...



Yes, that's it but you can also now finally welcome Donald and Mother Gothel. 

I'm wondering if Eve is necessary myself. Most of her quests involve Wall-E, and he isn't an essential character. Right now I have a quest that's been sitting there for her for awhile, because it requires Wall-E to be leveled up 2 more levels than I have him. Their story line seems to not affect the main story in any way, especially since we know Wall-E is not required in the game.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Leveled up to 25 and unlocked Sulley while offline a few days.  Progress lost.....went back online, last online save progress....level 23 before unlocking Daisy, Mike & Sulley.  Grumble....grumble....haha, oh well!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

For those of us wondering how to welcome Zurg, I found this on the Gameloft forum

http://forum.gameloft.com/viewtopic.php?f=2120&t=356686

Looks like Rapunzel & Flora may very well need to be welcomed first before unlocking him!

Update: Found a thread just for Rapunzel on there and she is 100% needed before welcoming Zurg.


----------



## Mousesaver

Does anyone else have the right side of California screamer open or the right side of space mountain. Just making sure I haven't missed anything. 
Also, I purchased the parachute jump and the tea cups, but no kids ever get on them.  
Thank you all so very much for this forum I have been following for a month.  For Mother's Day my daughter bought me gems for the game


----------



## fab1976

mmmears said:


> Thanks!  That's what I did last night. Space Mtn opened up this morning, and with it came 2 new quests -- One to get Pete W. and one for Buzz (which I can't complete until I upgrade him one more time so I'm working on that, now).  So it seems like opening up Space Mountain is necessary for the quests to continue.
> 
> I also leveled up Mickey Mouse overnight, so he has a new quest this morning, but I'm assuming that has nothing to do with the Space Mountain one.



Random character to upgrade but I have found Sarge comes with a whole lot of quests when you upgrade him.


----------



## mmmears

My Mickey's house just went from giving magic every 1 minute to every 6.  Is that normal or is there something wrong with my game?

ETA: 15 minutes later and it seems to be giving magic every minute now.  Glitchy game I guess.


----------



## mmmears

I think I need to quit playing.  Now one of my burger stands is stuck on "waiting" and not paying out anything, while the other 4 are still working.  I refreshed the app several times with no fix.  Maybe it will mysteriously come back like Mickey's house did, but this is getting annoying.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Flynn and Randall's items take forever to drop. I've ran both floats in parades 6 times and have yet to get an ear hat for either. Overnight, I sent all my characters that had tasks that would drop the necessary items but had ZERO items drop from any of them. 

I'm clearing the second area of fantasyland in hopes it will trigger something in the game.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Got the quest to welcome Rapunzel late last night! Yay!!! I was able to unlock her once Flynn completed a two part quest of finding his satchel which involves Rapunzel's Tower. The two quests are both 16hrs in duration.

Rapunzel's ears are "Epic" (just like Pete's) and she needs 8 of them. I put 4 characters on tasks that can drop them last night and got none 

*Rapunzel*
15 Banner Tokens
12 Lantern Tokens
8 Ear Hats
34,000 Magic
Welcome = 24hrs


----------



## Mickeyluver37

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Got the quest to welcome Rapunzel late last night! Yay!!! I was able to unlock her once Flynn completed a two part quest of finding his satchel which involves Rapunzel's Tower. The two quests are both 16hrs in duration.
> 
> Rapunzel's ears are "Epic" (just like Pete's) and she needs 8 of them. I put 4 characters on tasks that can drop them last night and got none
> 
> *Rapunzel*
> 15 Banner Tokens
> 12 Lantern Tokens
> 8 Ear Hats
> 34,000 Magic
> Welcome = 24hrs




Yay!!! The tokens seem to be coming faster than the potions for me now. I've been focusing on leveling a few characters up now that I've welcomed Flynn and Randal. So, I couldn't start Flynn on that first 16 hour quest to climb Rapunzel's tower, because I had him on a task from his other quest line. 9 minutes left, and I'm waiting in bed for that to finish so I can have him climb the tower, and I fall asleep! ARGH! So, he didn't start his first 16 hour quest until this morning. I guess I will unlock her sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Princess4

mmmears said:


> I think I need to quit playing.  Now one of my burger stands is stuck on "waiting" and not paying out anything, while the other 4 are still working.  I refreshed the app several times with no fix.  Maybe it will mysteriously come back like Mickey's house did, but this is getting annoying.


this has happened to other people on facebook store the item then put it back out should resolve it


----------



## mmmears

Princess4 said:


> this has happened to other people on facebook store the item then put it back out should resolve it



Thanks for the advice - I really appreciate it.  I tried that last night after I posted and it worked.   I hope they fix the bugs.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

My Mickey is stuck Getting Dizzy on Mickey's Fun Wheel.  It counts down 3 minutes over and over and over... Anyone experience this particular glitch?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Frustrated with the game and pretty much at a standstill until I get more magic.  Parade is worthless.  I read about the burger farming while reading through the thread.  Now looks worthless if just buying the stands today.

I will not sink money into this game...too many annoying glitches, etc.  is it better to use magic to upgrade characters or clear lands?  TIA


----------



## Excalibured

Halloweenqueen said:


> Frustrated with the game and pretty much at a standstill until I get more magic.  Parade is worthless.  I read about the burger farming while reading through the thread.  Now looks worthless if just buying the stands today.
> 
> I will not sink money into this game...too many annoying glitches, etc.  is it better to use magic to upgrade characters or clear lands?  TIA



I would say clear lands, and follow the primary quests to unlock new characters. Only level up existing characters if the main quest line seem to pause.


----------



## liljc

I have to say, the Wall-E taking care of Eve quest was really cute.  They sat on top of Wall-E's house which I was able to get thanks to that gems from the last broom event with Wall-E holding an umbrella over Eve to keep the rain off of her.  Every so often the umbrella gets struck by lightening.  Hamm challenging Buzz was kind of cute too they circle that each other lunging and dodging each other like the start of a wrestling match on that gear stage.  I got Hamm to level 10 today and it gave me 20 gems for the achievement.  That was a nice surprise.  Also got my 1,000,000th park visitor last night and finished Rapunzel's Tower yesterday.


----------



## Princess4

liljc said:


> I have to say, the Wall-E taking care of Eve quest was really cute.  They sat on top of Wall-E's house which I was able to get thanks to that gems from the last broom event with Wall-E holding an umbrella over Eve to keep the rain off of her.  Every so often the umbrella gets struck by lightening.  Hamm challenging Buzz was kind of cute too they circle that each other lunging and dodging each other like the start of a wrestling match on that gear stage.  I got Hamm to level 10 today and it gave me 20 gems for the achievement.  That was a nice surprise.  Also got my 1,000,000th park visitor last night and finished Rapunzel's Tower yesterday.


we must be at the same point Rapunzel's Tower just finished for me too and i am near my million visitor just waiting on unlocking Rapunzel and upgrading sulley so his quest can continue


----------



## evilqueenmindy

So Mickey has like 4 hours left of a 16 hour "serenade Minnie" quest.  SIX kids are currently wishing to meet Mickey.
Cmon kids!!!  Can't you just be interested in ANYTHING else??
It looks like a tiny cult is visiting


----------



## Princess4

evilqueenmindy said:


> So Mickey has like 4 hours left of a 16 hour "serenade Minnie" quest.  SIX kids are currently wishing to meet Mickey.
> Cmon kids!!!  Can't you just be interested in ANYTHING else??
> It looks like a tiny cult is visiting


the sad part is they will all have a different wish ranging from 60 second to 2 hours


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Princess4 said:


> the sad part is they will all have a different wish ranging from 60 second to 2 hours


right???  Why can't they all just be happy with "search for friends?????"


----------



## Drizzle2008

Depending on the follow-up response I get from customer care, I may cut my losses and abandon this title.


----------



## ZannaLand

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Got the quest to welcome Rapunzel late last night! Yay!!! I was able to unlock her once Flynn completed a two part quest of finding his satchel which involves Rapunzel's Tower. The two quests are both 16hrs in duration.
> 
> Rapunzel's ears are "Epic" (just like Pete's) and she needs 8 of them. I put 4 characters on tasks that can drop them last night and got none
> 
> *Rapunzel*
> 15 Banner Tokens
> 12 Lantern Tokens
> 8 Ear Hats
> 34,000 Magic
> Welcome = 24hrs





I finished Flynn's second search for the satchel this morning and got the notice to welcome Rapunzel too! Currently trying to collect all of her items. So far, no luck lol. I have a bunch of characters ready to upgrade too but not enough hours in the day to do them all  Very excited to welcome Rapunzel soon tho! 

Oh, also, I was looking at the fairies, and noticed that it says for Flora and Merryweather, "to unlock, complete more of Minnie's quests". I'm just wondering when that'll happen, because Minnie's doing nothing right now.  Hopefully getting Rapunzel will trigger something else.


----------



## tortilla24

So I just defeated Zurg and cleared the 1st Fantasyland space. I have every _free_ character expect Eve (man, does she take forever) and I'm assuming Minnie is coming next since Micky's on some super long "I Miss Minnie" quests. Anyone know what's coming next?


----------



## tinkerone

New event.  Collect gold coins.  haven't seen any yet.  not sure how it works.


----------



## ZannaLand

Was able to snag a screenshot of the new event, and a gold coin popping out. I had about 4 come out of various attractions, and then it popped up that the "1st milestone reached" and I got 500 magic. Interesting! Not much more info about how/when these pop out or what the milestones even are! EDIT: sorry, didn't see the Striking Gold button at the bottom. I added a new photo of the milestones available.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Boo Promo!!!  get her and 130 gems for 9.99


----------



## evilqueenmindy

looks like a lot of the 60 min quests for the characters will produce gold coins.  Sweet!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

ZannaLand said:


> I finished Flynn's second search for the satchel this morning and got the notice to welcome Rapunzel too! Currently trying to collect all of her items. So far, no luck lol. I have a bunch of characters ready to upgrade too but not enough hours in the day to do them all  Very excited to welcome Rapunzel soon tho!
> 
> Oh, also, I was looking at the fairies, and noticed that it says for Flora and Merryweather, "to unlock, complete more of Minnie's quests". I'm just wondering when that'll happen, because Minnie's doing nothing right now.  Hopefully getting Rapunzel will trigger something else.



I agree! I have Minnie up to level 8 which has all of her activities unlocked except for one that requires Donald, so I think the Tangled quests may bump her along!

I have a lot of gems so I just purchased the Tangled float and ran that (and Sleeping Beauty float couldn't resist hehe) just for the hell of it and I actually got a Rapunzel ear hat out of it and a ton of magic! First time I've ever had a parade be worth it! I just need 4 more ear hats before I can welcome her, so I may have her at some point this weekend!


----------



## Marcy6649

So just got on and the Boo pack popped up! If only it had waited until payday


----------



## Wantec

evilqueenmindy said:


> Boo Promo!!!  get her and 130 gems for 9.99


I got that too. I tried purchasing her, but it said I needed to sign into my Google Account (playing on Android), but it never gave me the option.


----------



## SunDial

tinkerone said:


> New event.  Collect gold coins.  haven't seen any yet.  not sure how it works.



Not appearing in my game.  I am on Android and have not done the update yet.


----------



## The Littlest Mermaid

Wantec said:


> I got that too. I tried purchasing her, but it said I needed to sign into my Google Account (playing on Android), but it never gave me the option.



Im having that issue as well.


----------



## liljc

Some guy on my leader board already has 29 gold coins after 1 hour 40 minutes.  I fail to see how that is possible unless maybe he knew about the event in advance and had every one of his characters idle waiting for the event to start and had super lucky timing with all of his attractions that give gold coins.

I got 50 gems from each of the past events, but this time I'm almost hoping that getting top 10 isn't really a possibility for me so that I can stay focused on upgrading characters and following the quests.  I'll be happy with just the 15 gems for reaching 125 gold coins.


----------



## tortilla24

liljc said:


> Some guy on my leader board already has 29 gold coins after 1 hour 40 minutes.  I fail to see how that is possible unless maybe he knew about the event in advance and had every one of his characters idle waiting for the event to start and had super lucky timing with all of his attractions that give gold coins.
> 
> I got 50 gems from each of the past events, but this time I'm almost hoping that getting top 10 isn't really a possibility for me so that I can stay focused on upgrading characters and following the quests.  I'll be happy with just the 15 gems for reaching 125 gold coins.


HA! Someone on my leaderboard has 70.


----------



## ZannaLand

tortilla24 said:


> HA! Someone on my leaderboard has 70.



So, I wondered this too, but quickly figured out that people are *probably* using gems to speed up tasks, and collecting tons of coins that way. However, as was posted on a facebook page, why you would want to waste that many gems just in the hope of getting 35 at the end of 3 days, is beyond me. Perhaps they are getting them other ways, but this way is a possibility.


----------



## SunDial

Are you guys that see the gold coins on IOS?


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I had been away from my phone for a few hours, and when I came back and collected, I had 9 coins already. Just lucky with the timing of tasks already started before the event started. I'm only at number 44 on my leaderboard though!


----------



## hopemax

Halloweenqueen said:


> Frustrated with the game and pretty much at a standstill until I get more magic.  Parade is worthless.  I read about the burger farming while reading through the thread.  Now looks worthless if just buying the stands today.
> 
> I will not sink money into this game...too many annoying glitches, etc.  is it better to use magic to upgrade characters or clear lands?  TIA



If you look at the list of character tasks, it shows you what level they need to be.  If you look at someone like Pete, he has a new task at each level.  While other characters like Celia, I have her at level 6, she doesn't get a new task until she is upgraded to level 10.  So I think it is worth trying to keep up with Pete's upgrades, while perhaps another character it's okay to wait because upgrading them won't trigger new quests.

So far, I feel like clearing land hasn't gotten me much.  Nothing gets triggered when it's cleared, and I end up having to upgrade a bunch of characters to trigger new quests.  But I may be doing things wrong.  I feel so far behind other players.  I started on Day 1 and I just finished battling Zurg, I still haven't welcomed Eve, and I'm saving up to open the first part of Fantasyland.  But I haven't bought any characters or gems, so maybe the people that are into the Tangled section, and have welcomed Minnie have done that.


----------



## tortilla24

hopemax said:


> If you look at the list of character tasks, it shows you what level they need to be.  If you look at someone like Pete, he has a new task at each level.  While other characters like Celia, I have her at level 6, she doesn't get a new task until she is upgraded to level 10.  So I think it is worth trying to keep up with Pete's upgrades, while perhaps another character it's okay to wait because upgrading them won't trigger new quests.
> 
> So far, I feel like clearing land hasn't gotten me much.  Nothing gets triggered when it's cleared, and I end up having to upgrade a bunch of characters to trigger new quests.  But I may be doing things wrong.  I feel so far behind other players.  I started on Day 1 and I just finished battling Zurg, I still haven't welcomed Eve, and I'm saving up to open the first part of Fantasyland.  But I haven't bought any characters or gems, so maybe the people that are into the Tangled section, and have welcomed Minnie have done that.


I'm at the same place you are. Real life gets in the way... it's totally a-okay. I fortunately did have enough to clear the 1st part of Fantasyland but I also haven't welcomed Eve or bought characters/gems. I just play the game and come here to check-in. I try not to get frustrated or else it's no fun and wouldn't be a game worth my time. 

I've stopped leveling up characters for now but mine are at:
Mickey 8
Goofy 9
Daisy 5
Pete 2
Jessie 7
Woody 9
Buzz 7
Bo Peep 7
Hamm 6
Sarge 6
Mike 5
Sulley 5
Roz 3
Celia 4

Nearly everyone has the pieces to level up but I'm trying to save my magic. When quests stop, I will level up in the hope that it triggers new quests. In the mean time, Mickey's obsessing over finding Minnie and Mike and Sulley have a bunch of random (LONG) quest lines.


----------



## Princess4

For the current event here is a list of itmes that will give you gold coins enjoy!
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_2016_Event


----------



## hopemax

tortilla24 said:


> I'm at the same place you are. Real life gets in the way... it's totally a-okay. I fortunately did have enough to clear the 1st part of Fantasyland but I also haven't welcomed Eve or bought characters/gems. I just play the game and come here to check-in. I try not to get frustrated or else it's no fun and wouldn't be a game worth my time.
> 
> I've stopped leveling up characters for now but mine are at:
> Mickey 8
> Goofy 9
> Daisy 5
> Pete 2
> Jessie 7
> Woody 9
> Buzz 7
> Bo Peep 7
> Hamm 6
> Sarge 6
> Mike 5
> Sulley 5
> Roz 3
> Celia 4
> 
> Nearly everyone has the pieces to level up but I'm trying to save my magic. When quests stop, I will level up in the hope that it triggers new quests. In the mean time, Mickey's obsessing over finding Minnie and Mike and Sulley have a bunch of random (LONG) quest lines.



I'm not frustrated, but I do wonder what the heck people are doing different to get so far ahead.  I did go to Hawaii for 12 days, which limited how much I could check into the game.  I barely made the last Broom gem reward for getting to 375.  On the last day, I had to wake up every 3 hours and I made it to 376 on my last collection.  Thankfully, my characters were running into a lot of 12 hour quests (maybe the ones your Mike & Sulley are doing now), or putting them on long upgrades, so I felt like I was making progress while on vacation, but I got behind on magic collection.  I guess by comparison my characters are pretty good.

Maxed out:  Mickey, Goofy, Tink, Woody, Jessie, Sarge (he's upgrading now)
Buzz has items to go to 9
Bo Peep, Hamm,  8
Daisy has items to go to 8
Mike 7
Celia, has items to go to 7
Sulley 6
Roz 4
Pete has items to go to 4


----------



## evilqueenmindy

SunDial said:


> Are you guys that see the gold coins on IOS?


I am.


----------



## hopemax

SunDial said:


> Are you guys that see the gold coins on IOS?



Yep.  I have 21.

My leaderboard has 1 person with 110, #2 is at 36, #3 is at 32 and that's where the clustering starts.


----------



## tortilla24

hopemax said:


> I'm not frustrated, but I do wonder what the heck people are doing different to get so far ahead.  I did go to Hawaii for 12 days, which limited how much I could check into the game.  I barely made the last Broom gem reward for getting to 375.  On the last day, I had to wake up every 3 hours and I made it to 376 on my last collection.  Thankfully, my characters were running into a lot of 12 hour quests (maybe the ones your Mike & Sulley are doing now), or putting them on long upgrades, so I felt like I was making progress while on vacation, but I got behind on magic collection.  I guess by comparison my characters are pretty good.
> 
> Maxed out:  Mickey, Goofy, Tink, Woody, Jessie, Sarge (he's upgrading now)
> Buzz has items to go to 9
> Bo Peep, Hamm,  8
> Daisy has items to go to 8
> Mike 7
> Celia, has items to go to 7
> Sulley 6
> Roz 4
> Pete has items to go to 4



Sorry - I didn't mean to assume you were frustrated. 

As for how people get ahead, I think most people on these boards are paying for the additional characters, making it easier to get items to drop and easier to build up magic. For the brooms, I didn't hit the needed 375 (I maybe needed 4 or 5 more collections) and I surely wasn't going to wake up to collect them so I let it go. I guess people just have different priorities 

I'm saving my gems for something... I just don't know what yet


----------



## okduke

I would appreciate any current advice regarding 'burger farms.'  Is this still an advisable option?


----------



## liljc

Princess4 said:


> For the current event here is a list of itmes that will give you gold coins enjoy!
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_2016_Event



Thanks for this

Since Daisy doesn't have any gold coin tasks I took this opportunity to upgrade her to level 10 (24 hour upgrade).  Sarge is on a super long mission checking out a suspicious package so I can't use him.  So far I haven't been able to get myself to send Woody on a 4 hour mission for a gold coin, but I've given in and have started using all the other characters from that list for gold coin missions.    Hoping that will be enough to squeak me into the top 10.

I sure hope they let me open up a new section to the park soon.  I'm on day 55 so in 5 days I get the Princess Fairytale Hall and I have no place to put it!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm loving the gold coins.  SOOOOOOO much better than brooms.


----------



## Pkltm

My parade won't stop, it has been going for 3 days, any suggestions how to stop it?


----------



## Kelea

Hey all, I'm new to the game. Woke up and had a Pluto pack promotion, which said it would last two days. Closed the app and opened it on the iPad, and the promo has disappeared from both the iPad and the iPhone. No idea why. Has this happened to anyone else and if it has, did the promo come back?

Also, I've noticed that when I open the game on the iPad after playing on my phone, my stats aren't the same as when I closed it (eg missing gems and magic that I had earned). Is there a way to fix this? Thanks


----------



## jeffgwins

evilqueenmindy said:


> I'm loving the gold coins.  SOOOOOOO much better than brooms.


Me too!


----------



## jeffgwins

SunDial said:


> Are you guys that see the gold coins on IOS?


Yes, I am seeing coins on IOS


----------



## SunDial

Is anyone on Android seeing the coins?   Seeing nothing here.


----------



## Peachkins

I have Android, and I can see the coins.  I was never able to see the Ravens though.


----------



## mandis77

Peachkins said:


> I have Android, and I can see the coins.  I was never able to see the Ravens though.


Same here.  I got chains and brooms but never ravens


----------



## Mollio

Android user here.  Still not seeing gold coins. I upgraded yesterday thinking maybe that would fix it but it didn't.


----------



## OrcaPotter

Is Boo essential to make sufficient progress in the game?  I got the 9.99 promo but I'm growing tired of spending more real money on a game that's more dependent on time and money then any real strategy.


----------



## mmmears

OrcaPotter said:


> Is Boo essential to make sufficient progress in the game?  I got the 9.99 promo but I'm growing tired of spending more real money on a game that's more dependent on time and money then any real strategy.



Good question.  I'm wondering the same thing.  I haven't bought anyone yet, and I'm don't think I really want to spend money on this game.


----------



## Marcy6649

mmmears said:


> Good question.  I'm wondering the same thing.  I haven't bought anyone yet, and I'm don't think I really want to spend money on this game.


I just got boo and have had a couple quests for her already so not sure if she's essential. Just got the quest to unlock Roz though


----------



## Mortlives

I haven't missed Boo. I got Minnie a couple of days ago.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I haven't bought Boo, but I couldn't resist the weekend special of Wall-E.  He's just too cute!


----------



## SunDial

I had no problem with the ravens or broomsticks.   On Android with old version of the game and no coins.  Kinda glad because I can sleep a little better now  

I am also not going to buy any of the characters.  Game will just progress as it will.


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> I am also not going to buy any of the characters.  Game will just progress as it will.



That's what I've been thinking.  Except I might get Pluto with the gems that I have earned through playing the game.  I can see spending $5 on a really good iPhone game, but this looks like it could add up to much, much more than that if I start buying the characters.


----------



## Mortlives

I got the Wall-E offer, but I understand that if you get Wall-E, you get a quest to buy his home (also gems).  Yeah, no. I did buy a couple, but I think I'm done. BTW, you can buy the Wall-E float for magic, and it also drops Eve tokens.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

how much should I save up before updating? with all the new attractions and characters that are added with update 1, how much should I save before updating my game? I'm not going to try and hold off till I get the full 500k+ but what could be a good nest egg before nerfing my burger farm? I have enough stands that I make just over 500 magic each round. I already have 102k saved up


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I've bought all the special offers so far (Pluto, Rex, wall-e and boo) because I'm ocd about having 100% completion and they're very cute. I'm looking forward to maximus as I continue playing. They help speed up collecting certain materials, and they have their own quests, but that's about it.

A little update on my own experience: I've defeated Zurg and I have the quest to open fantasyland. I'm holding off until I get all my characters to level 10. It shouldn't take me long, perhaps a week or two, as I have a substantial amount at 10 now. I don't want to progress to the Rapunzel quests until then, so I can enjoy the experience.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Hello all! Just came across this forum and signed up because this game has literally taken over my life for the past months!!!

I've just got Maximus today and am currently working towards Flynn and Randal! Excited as Tangled is one of my favourite movies!!!

Wondered what people's strategies were for getting magic? I used to burger farm until update and have now moved to a Mickey Ear Emporium approach now instead. Just wondered if there were any other 'tips' or alternatives?


----------



## BrainWorm

Pkltm said:


> My parade won't stop, it has been going for 3 days, any suggestions how to stop it?




My parade did the same thing but then it went off the path and crashed into the Walt and Mickey statue. Now all the characters are running around it in a panic and I can't get them to do anything!

Okay, maybe not. Did your endless parade ever resolve itself?


----------



## OrcaPotter

Glad to hear others feel the same way about purchasing characters and have moved on without Boo.  I was thinking, at this rate, I could easily spend $30-$50 on this "free" game after buying all the character packs.

I'm behind a lot of you, though.  Trying to get the items dropped for Sulley.


----------



## D23Ry

I don't mind buying characters but at 9.99 I find it a little expensive. Pluto has the right price tag with the discount.


----------



## mmmears

OrcaPotter said:


> Glad to hear others feel the same way about purchasing characters and have moved on without Boo.  I was thinking, at this rate, I could easily spend $30-$50 on this "free" game after buying all the character packs.
> 
> I'm behind a lot of you, though.  Trying to get the items dropped for Sulley.



I'm in pretty much the same place.  Just got the Sully quest today and now I'm looking for parts.


----------



## Peachkins

mmmears said:


> That's what I've been thinking.  Except I might get Pluto with the gems that I have earned through playing the game.  I can see spending $5 on a really good iPhone game, but this looks like it could add up to much, much more than that if I start buying the characters.



I'm with you.  There are a few games I'm wiling to drop a couple bucks on- usually to remove ads if I really like it- but I'm not planning to spend any money with this one.  I did buy Pluto with gems I saved, and I actually just bought his house the same way.  Unless I start running out of objects or attractions on which to spend gems I've earned, I doubt I'll fool with the characters that cost gems- especially considering that to buy enough gems for them would cost $10 or more.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Hello all! Just came across this forum and signed up because this game has literally taken over my life for the past months!!!
> 
> I've just got Maximus today and am currently working towards Flynn and Randal! Excited as Tangled is one of my favourite movies!!!
> 
> Wondered what people's strategies were for getting magic? I used to burger farm until update and have now moved to a Mickey Ear Emporium approach now instead. Just wondered if there were any other 'tips' or alternatives?


I know you posted this yesterday, but welcome to the Disboards!


----------



## mmmears

Anyone have any thoughts on the Sword in the Stone attraction?  It's available in my shop for 75K magic, which would take me days to save.  Do I need this?  Is there a good reason to buy it?  I'm always low on magic these days and have 7 characters waiting to level up since I can't afford to do that at this point.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Is the only way to get minnie and Pluto with rubies?


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm super confused about this gold coins event. So they should just be appearing when I collect magic from my attractions and quests?  Is it random or is there a time frame like the brooms and ravens?  My event also says it only lasts 15 hours, was that the same for others?


----------



## fab1976

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Is the only way to get minnie and Pluto with rubies?



No, Minnie comes along later in the game. Pluto is only available for purchase but often comes up as a special offer along with bonus gems.


----------



## fab1976

I have had 3 characters on special offer this weekend! Boo, Wall•E and Maximus. Had to grab Maximus, he has so much attitude I felt I needed him .  Just unlocked Flynn Rider tonight too, so working on items for him while building up my magic to grab the next plot of land in Fantasyland. Can't wait to get Fairytale Princess hall as the 60 day bonus!  Few days away for me.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

For me, the event started sometime Friday.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Is the only way to get minnie and Pluto with rubies?


Pluto is a gem character.  Minnie comes by collecting items.  However, she doesn't become available until after Zurg is defeated


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Sword in the Stone attraction?  It's available in my shop for 75K magic, which would take me days to save.  Do I need this?  Is there a good reason to buy it?  I'm always low on magic these days and have 7 characters waiting to level up since I can't afford to do that at this point.




I got the Sword in the Stone attraction because I had the magic to spare, but other than paying out 221 magic ever 12 hours it doesn't give you anything else.  No items come from it.   Since it would take 170 days before it pays back the 75,000 magic there is really no reason to get it unless you have 75,000 magic that you do not need.


----------



## aussiebill10

Just got the items needed for Roz,once coin event finishes will be setting characters to get the ears needed for Pete.
Anyone spend the 50k Magic to clear the curse on small area next to Space Mountian


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Taylor Nicole said:


> I know you posted this yesterday, but welcome to the Disboards!



Aw! Thank you ^.^



mmmears said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Sword in the Stone attraction?  It's available in my shop for 75K magic, which would take me days to save.  Do I need this?  Is there a good reason to buy it?  I'm always low on magic these days and have 7 characters waiting to level up since I can't afford to do that at this point.



Given it's really the first of it's kind to be so RIDICULOUSLY expensive, I am hopeful that this will be one of the things reduced in further updates. Failing that, I'd be looking to have about 200,000+ magic during a dry 'spell' (pun intended) before even contemplating it. Space is so scarce in my other areas already, and I imagine Fantasyland will soon be the same as it progresses a bit further, that I can't possible justify throwing that much magic at an attraction just now.



fab1976 said:


> I have had 3 characters on special offer this weekend! Boo, Wall•E and Maximus. Had to grab Maximus, he has so much attitude I felt I needed him .  Just unlocked Flynn Rider tonight too, so working on items for him while building up my magic to grab the next plot of land in Fantasyland. Can't wait to get Fairytale Princess hall as the 60 day bonus!  Few days away for me.



I too had to cave into Maximus! Although, generally, he is proving rather reluctant to do the Flynn token drops that I require! How long did it take you to get everything for Flynn? Feel like I'm doing constant 12 hour quests for his ears with no gains!  Almost got everything for Randall at least!



General note re: gem characters - If you ever do intend on getting these, I would really highly recommend doing so when promotions are on, otherwise prices are just ridiculous! Besides, the extra gems you also acquire as part of the promotions make it easier to get premium rides as well (see promotions as a double win). Although, I in no way condone the price of things generally because it is rather expensive.... I'm just obsessive when it comes to getting complete collections D:

I also noticed on the DMK twitter that someone has gotten to the point of opening Its a Small World! Looks like that gets unlocked before the third piece of Fantasyland land by the looks of the screenshot!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Sorry for double post!

But it seems as though with the end of the previous 'Star' event, a new one has kicked off straight afterward where you collect your 'Experience' stars. I quite like the events that are integrated in the typical day-to-day maintenance of your park (although do occasionally like the Brooms/Ravens one that gives us something extra to do). Notably, the prizes for this two day event seem a lot more generous than usual, with a premium decoration at the end if you manage to collect enough! Those potentially redundant burger farms post-update may come in handy afterall!


----------



## mydisneyfix

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Sorry for double post!
> 
> But it seems as though with the end of the previous 'Star' event, a new one has kicked off straight afterward where you collect your 'Experience' stars. I quite like the events that are integrated in the typical day-to-day maintenance of your park (although do occasionally like the Brooms/Ravens one that gives us something extra to do). Notably, the prizes for this two day event seem a lot more generous than usual, with a premium decoration at the end if you manage to collect enough! Those potentially redundant burger farms post-update may come in handy afterall!


I'm not understanding what this new "star" event wants us to collect?  I have all my characters on tasks so I can't tell.  Somehow I got 85 points right away but I'm ranked in the 800's on the leader board.  What am I missing?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

mydisneyfix said:


> I'm not understanding what this new "star" event wants us to collect?  I have all my characters on tasks so I can't tell.  Somehow I got 85 points right away but I'm ranked in the 800's on the leader board.  What am I missing?



It simply counts up the experience you earn through your attractions and tasks/quests. Already (after 10 mins of playing) I am at the second milestone... so perhaps way too easy in comparison to other events. Perhaps the focus is moreso on the competitiveness of the leadership boards - but I rarely pay attention to these as I enjoy sleep too much, so normally just aim for the milestone rewards.


----------



## mydisneyfix

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> It simply counts up the experience you earn through your attractions and tasks/quests. Already (after 10 mins of playing) I am at the second milestone... so perhaps way too easy in comparison to other events. Perhaps the focus is moreso on the competitiveness of the leadership boards - but I rarely pay attention to these as I enjoy sleep too much, so normally just aim for the milestone rewards.


Ah...thanks!  I got it now. I was expecting to see little stars pop up like the tokens did.  Yeah,  I wish I had a robot to collect for me.  There's no way I can compete on this event.  You would have to play non stop!  I managed to rank in the top ten on the token event.  I really wanted gems, but that event I could collect once an hour and still enjoy my sleep.  This star event though, not a chance.  I will just hit my milestones ASAP and take an event break! Lol!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Wow! Congrats on that Top 10 ranking - you must have far more perseverance than me XD. Although, in my defence I'm being partially distracted with trying to acquire all the Flynn Ryder tokens to welcome him! D:


----------



## tortilla24

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Perhaps the focus is moreso on the competitiveness of the leadership boards - but I rarely pay attention to these as I enjoy sleep too much, so normally just aim for the milestone rewards.


I'm the exact same. I never shoot for the leaderboards.


----------



## mydisneyfix

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Wow! Congrats on that Top 10 ranking - you must have far more perseverance than me XD. Although, in my defence I'm being partially distracted with trying to acquire all the Flynn Ryder tokens to welcome him! D:


Thanks! A combination of perseverance and stubbornness.  I have a goal to not spend any real money for this game.  So, I'm low on gems.  When I realized I had a shot at top 10 I kept up (but I didn't sacrifice sleep).  I wish I was far enough along to have the tangled characters.  I'm working on Mickey tasks to get Minnie.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

mydisneyfix said:


> Thanks! A combination of perseverance and stubbornness.  I have a goal to not spend any real money for this game.  So, I'm low on gems.  When I realized I had a shot at top 10 I kept up (but I didn't sacrifice sleep).  I wish I was far enough along to have the tangled characters.  I'm working on Mickey tasks to get Minnie.



Perseverance and willpower! I know I've spent far too much on this game already D:

Not too far away if your en route to getting Minnie!


----------



## tortilla24

I too am close to getting Minnie - just 2 more of her ears. I need 2 more Eve ears too which are the worst to collect


----------



## Dis_couple269

I broke down and bought Rex and 125 gems. They were on sale though lol. Also bought Pluto after that. But once I did that it seemed like I actually started getting somewhere. Today I beat Pete and unlocked the next area.


----------



## Pkltm

BrainWorm said:


> My parade did the same thing but then it went off the path and crashed into the Walt and Mickey statue. Now all the characters are running around it in a panic and I can't get them to do anything!
> 
> Okay, maybe not. Did your endless parade ever resolve itself?



nope still going!


----------



## Kimberly1

OrcaPotter said:


> Glad to hear others feel the same way about purchasing characters and have moved on without Boo.  I was thinking, at this rate, I could easily spend $30-$50 on this "free" game after buying all the character packs.
> 
> I'm behind a lot of you, though.  Trying to get the items dropped for Sulley.



I've "bought" a few characters but only with free money I had earned through Google Rewards. I'm not going to spend any "real" money on it.


----------



## Marcy6649

wow been playing new event half hour and am #4 on leaderboards already!


----------



## hopemax

Marcy6649 said:


> wow been playing new event half hour and am #4 on leaderboards already!



I've noticed the same, only I'm only 7 on mine.  Perhaps, a little to easy this time.  But I will take my 10 gems, and in about an hour my blocks, for reaching the milestones.  And I'll see how this leaderboard thing works after spending the day, with my phone in front of my keyboard, so I can collect from my Burger Farm.  I feel like maybe, my totals are updating, but not the other people's totals, and at some point, things will catch up and I'll fall back down.  I am behind on Ear Hat collections after the coin thing, so most of my characters are off on 6 hr tasks today, so the Burger Farm will be the main workhorse for this event.


----------



## jypfoto

Started about a month ago (30 day reward will come in this Friday).  Just got the quest to welcome Roz and Eve but started collecting items for Celia as well.  It seems like Celia is the better choice since she also seems to have quests to drop Roz pieces.  But I don't have a quest to welcome her, can I do it without getting the quest?  Also have a lot of characters to upgrade as well. 

Which should I focus on first?  Saving Magic to welcome new characters?  Upgrade existing ones (Goofy and Pluto are 10, the rest are 6-7).  Or upgrade characters while collecting items?


----------



## Mortlives

It sounds like this one is geared to making burger farm owners happy. There is no way I am going to collect more than the base 10 gems for this.  But that's fine. 

I am contemplating buying Maximus, since he is only 11.00 instead of the 14 they wanted for Wall-E. And there are more gems. I recently bought the tea party and the spinning wheel, so I may want gems for more attractions.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

jypfoto said:


> Which should I focus on first?  Saving Magic to welcome new characters?  Upgrade existing ones (Goofy and Pluto are 10, the rest are 6-7).  Or upgrade characters while collecting items?



I tend to prioritise welcoming new characters because it will give you an extra character earning magic/collecting tokens etc. Then upgrade as and when available and when not needing to save money for other things like land/attractions.


----------



## tortilla24

jypfoto said:


> Started about a month ago (30 day reward will come in this Friday).  Just got the quest to welcome Roz and Eve but started collecting items for Celia as well.  It seems like Celia is the better choice since she also seems to have quests to drop Roz pieces.  But I don't have a quest to welcome her, can I do it without getting the quest?  Also have a lot of characters to upgrade as well.
> 
> Which should I focus on first?  Saving Magic to welcome new characters?  Upgrade existing ones (Goofy and Pluto are 10, the rest are 6-7).  Or upgrade characters while collecting items?


I'd hold off on upgrading characters. I would build up magic to clear spaces and work on welcoming new characters - the quest to welcome Celia comes shortly after Roz. I never noticed much of a difference between a level 6 character vs 10 (it hasn't seemed to progress the plot from what I've seen).


----------



## Mortlives

One thing I noticed is that upgrading characters can cause their tokens to drop on tasks where you want to get tokens to welcome new characters. Nothing worse than spending 8 hours on 2 characters trying to get an Eve hat, and instead getting Roz's glasses.


----------



## mmmears

Right now I'm saving up my magic and only spending it to bring in new characters and upgrade the ones I already have.  Anyone think there is a better way to spend it?  (background: level 24 and working on welcoming Sulley)

ETA: For some reason the thread didn't update for me earlier and it just did and I am reading that it might not be smart to upgrade my characters.  So is it better to just save the magic for new lands and new characters then? (oops, just spent a bunch to upgrade Tink).


----------



## tortilla24

mmmears said:


> Right now I'm saving up my magic and only spending it to bring in new characters and upgrade the ones I already have.  Anyone think there is a better way to spend it?  (background: level 24 and working on welcoming Sulley)
> 
> ETA: For some reason the thread didn't update for me earlier and it just did and I am reading that it might not be smart to upgrade my characters.  So is it better to just save the magic for new lands and new characters then? (oops, just spent a bunch to upgrade Tink).



I don't think there's a right or wrong way to play. Sometimes upgrading characters opens new quests (some don't necessarily advance the actual plot, sometimes it does). So I don't upgrade much past like level 6 anymore unless I have no other quests to work on. Right now nearly all of my characters have full items to be upgraded but I'm working on getting Eve items to drop and just building up some magic as I'm sure the plot will advance and I'd rather pay for new attractions/land space. 

How high is your Tink? I wouldn't worry about it too much though and focus on building magic with any characters who can't drop the Sulley items (send those characters on 1 hour quests if you play often during the day, and long 8+ hour ones at night, keep the others working for Sulley ears)


----------



## mmmears

tortilla24 said:


> I don't think there's a right or wrong way to play. Sometimes upgrading characters opens new quests (some don't necessarily advance the actual plot, sometimes it does). So I don't upgrade much past like level 6 anymore unless I have no other quests to work on. Right now nearly all of my characters have full items to be upgraded but I'm working on getting Eve items to drop and just building up some magic as I'm sure the plot will advance and I'd rather pay for new attractions/land space.
> 
> How high is your Tink? I wouldn't worry about it too much though and focus on building magic with any characters who can't drop the Sulley items (send those characters on 1 hour quests if you play often during the day, and long 8+ hour ones at night, keep the others working for Sulley ears)



Thank you.  I really appreciate the advice.  My Tink is at 7 and will be at 8 in a few hours.  Hamm, Jessie, Daisy and Buzz are all 3-4.  I guess I really need to save up that magic.  I know Sulley will cost me 25K and that's about what I have right now (although it will take a while to get those ears to drop).


----------



## tortilla24

mmmears said:


> Thank you.  I really appreciate the advice.  My Tink is at 7 and will be at 8 in a few hours.  Hamm, Jessie, Daisy and Buzz are all 3-4.  I guess I really need to save up that magic.  I know Sulley will cost me 25K and that's about what I have right now (although it will take a while to get those ears to drop).


No problem  Do you have a burger farm?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

jypfoto said:


> Started about a month ago (30 day reward will come in this Friday).  Just got the quest to welcome Roz and Eve but started collecting items for Celia as well.  It seems like Celia is the better choice since she also seems to have quests to drop Roz pieces.  But I don't have a quest to welcome her, can I do it without getting the quest?  Also have a lot of characters to upgrade as well.
> 
> Which should I focus on first?  Saving Magic to welcome new characters?  Upgrade existing ones (Goofy and Pluto are 10, the rest are 6-7).  Or upgrade characters while collecting items?


I just now gathered everything to Welcome Celia. You'll probably get the task soon. I have the tasks to welcome Roz, Celia, Eve, and Pete all at the same time. I focused on Celia as she looks to help with some of the others items. After I get Celia actually welcomed, 4 hour wait, I'm going to focus on Roz.


----------



## Mortlives

Is Eve necessary to move the story along, or is she more like Tinkerbell?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Mortlives said:


> Is Eve necessary to move the story along, or is she more like Tinkerbell?



To be honest, all she really does is interact with Wall-E, so unless you have him she probably would be pretty much useless. And given Wall-E is a premium purchase, I imagine that the impact on the story is little to none


----------



## mmmears

tortilla24 said:


> No problem  Do you have a burger farm?



I only have 5 burger stands, since the morning I started my burger farm is when they zapped most of the magic they were giving.  I didn't it was worth buying any more after that.


----------



## Mortlives

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> To be honest, all she really does is interact with Wall-E, so unless you have him she probably would be pretty much useless. And given Wall-E is a premium purchase, I imagine that the impact on the story is little to none



Thanks. I suspected as much. I will concentrate on welcoming Flynn and Randall.


----------



## jypfoto

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I just now gathered everything to Welcome Celia. You'll probably get the task soon. I have the tasks to welcome Roz, Celia, Eve, and Pete all at the same time. I focused on Celia as she looks to help with some of the others items. After I get Celia actually welcomed, 4 hour wait, I'm going to focus on Roz.



Looks like I just got a quest called Zurg Must be Somewhere which will lead to the quest for Celia soon.


----------



## mmmears

Mortlives said:


> Thanks. I suspected as much. I will concentrate on welcoming Flynn and Randall.


So does this mean that when I get the "greet Eve" quest I can just skip it?


----------



## Mortlives

mmmears said:


> So does this mean that when I get the "greet Eve" quest I can just skip it?


I'm going to try. I hope she doesn't unlock any park space, though. I am very cramped.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> To be honest, all she really does is interact with Wall-E, so unless you have him she probably would be pretty much useless. And given Wall-E is a premium purchase, I imagine that the impact on the story is little to none


Great, I just spent so much of my magic on her.


----------



## fab1976

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> I too had to cave into Maximus! Although, generally, he is proving rather reluctant to do the Flynn token drops that I require! How long did it take you to get everything for Flynn? Feel like I'm doing constant 12 hour quests for his ears with no gains!  Almost got everything for Randall at least!



I don't have him unlocked yet, his satchel and ears are torture to get! Not sweating it yet, going to work on collecting magic to unlock land first. Also just watched Monsters Inc for the first time on the weekend and have no real desire to welcome Randall, that guys a real meanie (insert stronger word not allowed here!)!!


----------



## Marcy6649

I was wondering which attraction to get, I have 230ish gems and am working on welcoming Roz, Celia, and eve any suggestions?


----------



## liljc

Marcy6649 said:


> I was wondering which attraction to get, I have 230ish gems and am working on welcoming Roz, Celia, and eve any suggestions?



If you are looking for the best gem only attraction to help with just those 3 characters (Roz, Celia, and Eve).  Mike and Sully to the Rescue helps you get Roz's glasses (pays out once every 6 hours).   Parachute drop helps with Celia's headphones as well as Sarge's ears (pays out once every 4 hours).  Parachute drop was also one of the gold coin event attractions.  None of the attractions help with Eve's items.   Getting Wall-E helps a ton though with collecting Eve's items as Wall-E has a 1 hour activity for the boot and a 4 hour activity for Eve's ears.


----------



## Marcy6649

liljc said:


> If you are looking for the best gem only attraction to help with just those 3 characters (Roz, Celia, and Eve).  Mike and Sully to the Rescue helps you get Roz's glasses.   Parachute drop helps with Celia's headphones as well as Sarge's ears.  None of the attractions help with Eve's items.   Getting Wall-E helps a ton though with collecting Eve's items as Wall-E has a 1 hour mission for the boot and a 4 hour mission for Eve's ears.


Thank you!


----------



## ArgeDroz

I got the Building Materials during this latest star special thingy.  Does anyone know if the Building Materials are a part of any quest?  I don't want to place them and have to buy another one later on.  Or can I go ahead and place them and not have to worry about it?  Thanks.


----------



## liljc

fab1976 said:


> I have had 3 characters on special offer this weekend! Boo, Wall•E and Maximus. Had to grab Maximus, he has so much attitude I felt I needed him .  Just unlocked Flynn Rider tonight too, so working on items for him while building up my magic to grab the next plot of land in Fantasyland. Can't wait to get Fairytale Princess hall as the 60 day bonus!  Few days away for me.




Besides the easy 4 hour activity to help get Flynn's satchel, Maximus is also a huge help with Rapunzel.   He has a 4 hour activity in the Rapunzel Tower attraction that helps get both Rapunzel's Lantern and Rapunzel's ears.


----------



## liljc

ArgeDroz said:


> I got the Building Materials during this latest star special thingy.  Does anyone know if the Building Materials are a part of any quest?  I don't want to place them and have to buy another one later on.  Or can I go ahead and place them and not have to worry about it?  Thanks.




I think the building blocks are just for decoration (to make your park look nice).  They are not needed for any quests.


----------



## fab1976

ArgeDroz said:


> I got the Building Materials during this latest star special thingy.  Does anyone know if the Building Materials are a part of any quest?  I don't want to place them and have to buy another one later on.  Or can I go ahead and place them and not have to worry about it?  Thanks.



One way to tell they won't be needed for a future quest is they cost 20 gems to purchase, and no quest will require you to spend gems. I kinda wanted a second one to have as an entrance to the Tomorrowland area but don't want to spend the gems on it!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

mmmears said:


> So does this mean that when I get the "greet Eve" quest I can just skip it?



If you have the willpower (which I don't! D to ignore the quest box, then I would simply make it your last priority. If you have the Wall-E float, just put that one on and no others and hopefully (eventually) you'll end up with all her tokens with very little effort or strategy required from yourself.



Taylor Nicole said:


> Great, I just spent so much of my magic on her.



Don't worry! She's cute at least!!!! 



Have woken up able to welcome Randall! So that's one down, and I am now 2/3rds of the way to Flynn. I'm keeping my fingers crossed I manage the rest of the tokens today, but given how the drop rate seems for his items, I think I'm looking at tomorrow - with a wonderful 24 hour welcome wait to reward my efforts :'(


----------



## Mortlives

Well, that's disappointing.  I guess they had been showing me the US pricing for the Maximus offer. Now he's $14. I am on the fence, because I bought Rex, and he doesn't seem that useful now that I've defeated Zurg.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

I suspect Maximus will play a similar role as Rex in the demise of Mother Gothel as she is the next story 'villain' - I don't know if that helps sway your decision.


----------



## Mortlives

That's a good point. Rex saved me 12 hours, so I'm going to go with "not worth it." Thanks.


----------



## trackie

I have a promo for Boo being offered right now. Ends in an hour. Is she worth buying??


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

I advise that most premium characters are only worth buying if you really want them because of it being them - they feed nothing into the story or mandatory quests to progress.


I have been victim of Big Finger Syndrome and have accidentally spent 30 gems to speed up an attraction!!!! :'( Have e-mailed customer services hoping they will refund because I've been saving (and have spent actual money) up gems to get Mad Hatters Tea Party. Feeling very deflated atm! D: This is definitely an issue that needs resolved pronto! Or perhaps not because it'll be making Gameloft far too much money....


----------



## tortilla24

Woah.... my Shooting Stars event went away and one to grant wishes appeared in its place. I exited out of the app and Shooting Stars returned but maybe the next event is abut granting as many wishes as possible!


----------



## mydisneyfix

tortilla24 said:


> Woah.... my Shooting Stars event went away and one to grant wishes appeared in its place. I exited out of the app and Shooting Stars returned but maybe the next event is abut granting as many wishes as possible!


Same here. I haven't logged out yet though. I'm OK with my stars event gone.  I got the final reward on it already.  The wishes event will be more challenging to get the rewards but at least it's gems!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

I think there both occurring at the same time. If you select the event at the bottom of the screen, you should be able to select which events progress tacker to view on the right hand side.

I imagine the wish one will be much harder than experience, but look at all the gems to be won at the milestones!


----------



## Mortlives

That one started just after I sent most of my wish granting characters on 12 hour tasks.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

That's no fun D:

I'm rather struggling with this one because I don't like to 'waste' wishes, so leave them wandering until such times as I need a top up... and I'm finding it hard to select them all for the sake of some gems when I might need them in bulk later due to quests being ridiculous lengths! D:


----------



## Ross J 82

Hi, do you get wishes by running parades or only from the characters in bubbles. I always struggle to get these as only have around 3-5 at a time wanting wishes and the game waits until I've hit the yellow smiley face before sending new wishes in. Sounds like most of you get a lot more than this?


----------



## Mortlives

Ross J 82 said:


> Hi, do you get wishes by running parades or only from the characters in bubbles. I always struggle to get these as only have around 3-5 at a time wanting wishes and the game waits until I've hit the yellow smiley face before sending new wishes in. Sounds like most of you get a lot more than this?



I've always had the policy of granting and harvesting wishes as soon as possible. I've usually had no trouble with keeping them up to max. Today was the day I decided to send 3 characters on 12 hour quests. Guess which ones I have multiple wishes for? But I think the quicker you grant and harvestwishes, the quicker you get new ones.


----------



## Ross J 82

Thanks. How do you start the Tangled quests or any of the next stages? I've defeated Zurg by sending Woody, Jessie and Buzz to defeat him in their 12 hour bursts and am just about to welcome Minnie but the story seems to have stopped for everything over the last week.


----------



## Princess4

Ross J 82 said:


> Thanks. How do you start the Tangled quests or any of the next stages? I've defeated Zurg by sending Woody, Jessie and Buzz to defeat him in their 12 hour bursts and am just about to welcome Minnie but the story seems to have stopped for everything over the last week.


minnie will unlock flynn just do her long quest where she plays music to unlock him i know she has 2 paths to follow good luck


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Um, how did I not know this thread existed? 

Please help, mostly because I don't have time to read all 47 pages of this thread.  When does Zurg show up so I can defeat him? I have all characters spawned that are available.  Well, Pete is spawning right now.  I would really like to defeat Zurg so I can open up some more acreage and characters.... Trying to figure out how much longer? 

And just because I can't help myself... That mrsdoherty03 at the top of the leaderboard for shooting stars? Yep. That's me. I don't know how that's possible.  LOL.


----------



## Princess4

Mortlives said:


> That's a good point. Rex saved me 12 hours, so I'm going to go with "not worth it." Thanks.


*Mother Gothel* is a super long defeat i cant find the exact amount its on facebook but its like 24 4 hour defets maybe more or less but its a lot so he will save time and he drops items for multiple characters enjoy


----------



## Princess4

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Um, how did I not know this thread existed?
> 
> Please help, mostly because I don't have time to read all 47 pages of this thread.  When does Zurg show up so I can defeat him? I have all characters spawned that are available.  Well, Pete is spawning right now.  I would really like to defeat Zurg so I can open up some more acreage and characters.... Trying to figure out how much longer?
> 
> And just because I can't help myself... That mrsdoherty03 at the top of the leaderboard for shooting stars? Yep. That's me. I don't know how that's possible.  LOL.


buzz and wood go on a 12 hour flight then you get to defet zurg you are close just keep doing the storyline


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Princess4 said:


> buzz and wood go on a 12 hour flight then you get to defet zurg you are close just keep doing the storyline


Thank you. But I thought I did that already? Do we have to defeat him twice? I thought that happened really early on. Shortly after defeating Pete? I'm confused.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Thank you. But I thought I did that already? Do we have to defeat him twice? I thought that happened really early on. Shortly after defeating Pete? I'm confused.


And just some additional info ... I am level 29 and have everyone unlocked from original characters except Zurg, Donald and Minnie. Again, thanks for any insight. I'm eager to move along past Zurg and into new stuff.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Princess4 said:


> *Mother Gothel* is a super long defeat i cant find the exact amount its on facebook but its like 24 4 hour defets maybe more or less but its a lot so he will save time and he drops items for multiple characters enjoy



Smaller, but more actions to defeat her sounds better than hellishly long actions with little numbers - I'm pleased by this.



MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Thank you. But I thought I did that already? Do we have to defeat him twice? I thought that happened really early on. Shortly after defeating Pete? I'm confused.



I can't remember specifically, but should be after Pete. I believe you are very, very close though! Congrats on the leaderboard success


----------



## Princess4

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> And just some additional info ... I am level 29 and have everyone unlocked from original characters except Zurg, Donald and Minnie. Again, thanks for any insight. I'm eager to move along past Zurg and into new stuff.


sorry misunderstood not sure when he is a playable character i just got rapunzel and still no zurg i think it may be the next update havent heard of hime being unlocked to play yet but maybe after donald?  long way away then sorry


----------



## Princess4

for all you newbies here is site that will help http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms  enjoy!


----------



## fab1976

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Um, how did I not know this thread existed?
> 
> Please help, mostly because I don't have time to read all 47 pages of this thread.  When does Zurg show up so I can defeat him? I have all characters spawned that are available.  Well, Pete is spawning right now.  I would really like to defeat Zurg so I can open up some more acreage and characters.... Trying to figure out how much longer?
> 
> And just because I can't help myself... That mrsdoherty03 at the top of the leaderboard for shooting stars? Yep. That's me. I don't know how that's possible.  LOL.



Different players have different leader boards .  You are not on mine, but that's awesome to be at the top!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Seems as though Flynn will have to wait until tomorrow.... Damn Maximus and his poor satchel dropping skills


----------



## keenercam

I am not as far along as many of you, but I have a question and hope someone will remember how to accomplish it.

For my Quest list, I have one when I click on Woody that says "Send Jessie to focus on the real Buzz". I have no idea what this means.  Help?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

keenercam said:


> I am not as far along as many of you, but I have a question and hope someone will remember how to accomplish it.
> 
> For my Quest list, I have one when I click on Woody that says "Send Jessie to focus on the real Buzz". I have no idea what this means.  Help?



Hi there,

Best way to know what task a quest if referring to is imply selecting the quest and hitting 'go', that characters menu of tasks will then open up and the one the quest is referring to will be the one at the top. Hope this helps!


----------



## keenercam

Thanks. I would have thought that was the way it worked, as well, but when I click on the quest and it goes to Jessie's list, the first item is "Blow Off Steam". I have no idea of how that relates to "Send Jessie to focus on the real Buzz" and it is a 4 hour task with only 13 stars and 150 magic, so I was reluctant to choose it if is not the task referred to in Woody's quest.  What do you think?  Is the responsive task always at the top of the list?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

I've always found the task to be at the top of the list, even if it seems far from related to what is required.

She's probably 'blowing of steam' to clear her head to help Buzz? Who knows haha


----------



## keenercam

Okay.  I am going to give it a try.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

The completist in me won this afternoon and I'm welcoming Eve now.  I've spent the last week on 1-hour quests to build up magic, so I splurged.  Wall-e was just so LONELY looking.


----------



## Kelea

Hey guys, just hoping to please get some help. I was doing Mickey's 'I miss Minnie' quests, and they have just suddenly stopped. I am at the stage where I am supposed to welcome Daisy, but she is still greyed out when I click on characters in the castle. Mickey's quest line has also disappeared from the lower left side of my screen. Has anyone else had this happen? Mickey is level 7, so I don't think it's his level making the quest be delayed?


----------



## Kelea

Also, I noticed in the help section it refers to a chat feature in the game. Where do I find this? Had an issue with an incorrect age being put in on verification (my daughter was playing with it), so wondering if it's disabled


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

fab1976 said:


> Different players have different leader boards .  You are not on mine, but that's awesome to be at the top!


Cool... I didn't know that. Maybe I got put in with a remedial group.


----------



## tortilla24

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Cool... I didn't know that. Maybe I got put in with a remedial group.


Hahah I'm at the top of mine too (4th) how many stars have you collected?


----------



## liljc

Kelea said:


> Hey guys, just hoping to please get some help. I was doing Mickey's 'I miss Minnie' quests, and they have just suddenly stopped. I am at the stage where I am supposed to welcome Daisy, but she is still greyed out when I click on characters in the castle. Mickey's quest line has also disappeared from the lower left side of my screen. Has anyone else had this happen? Mickey is level 7, so I don't think it's his level making the quest be delayed?



If I remember right the 'I miss Minnie' quests pick back up later when it comes time to welcome Minne into the picture so don't panic that the quest suddenly stopped.  There are several parts to the quest as the following link shows so you are okay there.

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/I_Miss_Minnie!

Not sure what to tell you about Daisy. I don't really remember what happened when I hit that part.  Hopefully somebody else remembers and can help.


----------



## Princess4

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Thank you. But I thought I did that already? Do we have to defeat him twice? I thought that happened really early on. Shortly after defeating Pete? I'm confused.


Ok so I just unlocked him after a 12 hour reapunzel follow the music quest


----------



## ProfessorRatigan

These parades are BS! I have 5 spaces for floats and Iit costs me more magic to start the parade than what I get when the parade is over. What gives? ??!!!!


----------



## hopemax

ProfessorRatigan said:


> These parades are BS! I have 5 spaces for floats and Iit costs me more magic to start the parade than what I get when the parade is over. What gives? ??!!!!



Think of the parades like scratch-off lottery tickets.  Most times you won't get your $1 back, sometimes you win $10. So I only bought 1 spot for 5 gems, and then I just run the 1 or 2 floats that might drop what I need, expecting that like the lottery ticket, I won't win anything.


----------



## ProfessorRatigan

[QUOTi ="hopemax, post: 55782060, member: 8623"]Think of the parades like scratch-off lottery tickets.  Most times you won't get your $1 back, sometimes you win $10. So I only bought 1 spot for 5 gems, and then I just run the 1 or 2 floats that might drop what I need, expecting that like the lottery ticket, I won't win anything.[/QUOTE]
Yeah I guess.  Still BS though


----------



## jypfoto

Just got the quest to welcome Pete.

So now I have the quest to welcome Pete, Eve, and Roz.  And according to the quest website, I'm getting close to fighting Zurg but before that I'll need to clear a piece of land for 50,000.

So I'll need close to 180,000 magic, lol.  Which order should I do this in?  Which character opens up the most quests?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

evilqueenmindy said:


> The completist in me won this afternoon and I'm welcoming Eve now.  I've spent the last week on 1-hour quests to build up magic, so I splurged.  Wall-e was just so LONELY looking.



I suffer from this too D: It's an expensive problem! LOL.



Kelea said:


> Also, I noticed in the help section it refers to a chat feature in the game. Where do I find this? Had an issue with an incorrect age being put in on verification (my daughter was playing with it), so wondering if it's disabled



I have noticed this as well, but don't get it... and I registered as *cough* twenty-something *cough*.



ProfessorRatigan said:


> These parades are BS! I have 5 spaces for floats and Iit costs me more magic to start the parade than what I get when the parade is over. What gives? ??!!!!



Yeah it sucks :/ I tend to just do one at a time that MAY give me token drops. The scratch card analogy above is pretty accurate.



jypfoto said:


> Just got the quest to welcome Pete.
> 
> So now I have the quest to welcome Pete, Eve, and Roz.  And according to the quest website, I'm getting close to fighting Zurg but before that I'll need to clear a piece of land for 50,000.
> 
> So I'll need close to 180,000 magic, lol.  Which order should I do this in?  Which character opens up the most quests?



I think Pete, Roz and Eve in order of importance.



Also, I started to welcome Flynn this morning!! woohoo!! Just need to wait until tomorrow morning now after the 24 hours >.< LOL


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Princess4 said:


> *Mother Gothel* is a super long defeat i cant find the exact amount its on facebook but its like 24 4 hour defets maybe more or less but its a lot so he will save time and he drops items for multiple characters enjoy



I believe it's Flynn, Rapunzel, and Maximus 27 times, 4 hours each time. So only having 2 of the 3 would take much longer. 



MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> And just some additional info ... I am level 29 and have everyone unlocked from original characters except Zurg, Donald and Minnie. Again, thanks for any insight. I'm eager to move along past Zurg and into new stuff.



Before the update, Zurg was the last character you could welcome. But, I just hit this part yesterday, and got welcome Flora first, and then a few hours later, welcome Zurg. You don't have Minnie yet? Do you have the Rapunzel characters? If you don't have Minnie, you are over a week away from unlocking Zurg. And even though I unlocked him yesterday, I don't have a single pair of his ears, and only 2 of his guns, so I think he's going to take some time- and THEN it's a 24 hour welcome time. Many of his tokens require 24 hour tasks that use 2 characters!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Before the update, Zurg was the last character you could welcome. But, I just hit this part yesterday, and got welcome Flora first, and then a few hours later, welcome Zurg. You don't have Minnie yet? Do you have the Rapunzel characters? If you don't have Minnie, you are over a week away from unlocking Zurg. And even though I unlocked him yesterday, I don't have a single pair of his ears, and only 2 of his guns, so I think he's going to take some time- and THEN it's a 24 hour welcome time. Many of his tokens require 24 hour tasks that use 2 characters!



24 hour tasks using 2 characters!!!!!!?!?!?! D:

I suppose these are the disadvantages of being first into the new stuff because they'll want to make it long to keep us from getting near update completion, and then when the new update comes, all these requirements will reduce dramatically with the newer stuff, again, being the ridiculously length tasks.


----------



## tortilla24

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> 24 hour tasks using 2 characters!!!!!!?!?!?! D:
> 
> I suppose these are the disadvantages of being first into the new stuff because they'll want to make it long to keep us from getting near update completion, and then when the new update comes, all these requirements will reduce dramatically with the newer stuff, again, being the ridiculously length tasks.


Yep! That's why I try not to rush and focus on collecting up magic. I welcomed Minnie and few days ago and just welcomed Eve. I'm not as far ahead as you all so I'm fine with it


----------



## tortilla24

Yay the star event has ended. I finished 4th with 18503 stars. Congrats to all and good luck with the granting wishes event!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Seems as the experience event ends (I managed to get 10 gems out of the leadership boards!!), a new one has begun! This time collecting magic.

By the looks of things if you have the majority of characters and attractions the milestones in this one should equally be easily achieved.


----------



## Princess4

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> 24 hour tasks using 2 characters!!!!!!?!?!?! D:
> 
> I suppose these are the disadvantages of being first into the new stuff because they'll want to make it long to keep us from getting near update completion, and then when the new update comes, all these requirements will reduce dramatically with the newer stuff, again, being the ridiculously length tasks.


I just send rex out he has only 6 hours and get get both tokens i refuse to lock up chracters for 24 hours for a token


----------



## Drizzle2008

Customer care treated me kindly.  I'm thankful for that.  I don't play as much anymore and as a result finished 75th on my leaderboard .  Sometime next week, I should be back to where I was before data loss (went from Level 25 down to Level 23 ).


----------



## jypfoto

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> I suffer from this too D: It's an expensive problem! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed this as well, but don't get it... and I registered as *cough* twenty-something *cough*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it sucks :/ I tend to just do one at a time that MAY give me token drops. The scratch card analogy above is pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pete, Roz and Eve in order of importance.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I started to welcome Flynn this morning!! woohoo!! Just need to wait until tomorrow morning now after the 24 hours >.< LOL



So you would say Pete, Roz, and the 50,000 to clear the curse, then finally Eve?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Is it just me or is Daisy Duck really damn difficult to level up? It took me 4 days of farming to get all the mats to level her up to 8, and now that she's level 9 it'll take double time most likely to get her to level 10. She's the worst for levelling up!

The only ones I have left to level to max are the monsters inc, Pete and wall-e characters, then I'm going to start on fantasyland.


----------



## Kelea

FloranaPrincess said:


> Is it just me or is Daisy Duck really damn difficult to level up? It took me 4 days of farming to get all the mats to level her up to 8, and now that she's level 9 it'll take double time most likely to get her to level 10. She's the worst for levelling up!
> 
> The only ones I have left to level to max are the monsters inc, Pete and wall-e characters, then I'm going to start on fantasyland.



I was just wondering, what level was your Mickey when you got the welcome Daisy quest?


----------



## tortilla24

FloranaPrincess said:


> Is it just me or is Daisy Duck really damn difficult to level up? It took me 4 days of farming to get all the mats to level her up to 8, and now that she's level 9 it'll take double time most likely to get her to level 10. She's the worst for levelling up!
> 
> The only ones I have left to level to max are the monsters inc, Pete and wall-e characters, then I'm going to start on fantasyland.



I find Bo Peep to be the absolute worst to level up! Her ears never drop for me!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

seems the new events are a lot more fair than the dreaded brooms.  I've placed decently in them without spending the day glued to the game, and it doesn't look like anyone on the leaderboards have any astronomical numbers like in the clean sweep events.


----------



## mmmears

I finally got Sulley, and he had a couple of quests and now?  Nothing at all.  He's at level 3.  Is that the problem?  Or do I just need to wait.  My only quest at the moment is Jessie & Buzz "Get Buzz Back."  Is this normal, or do I need to start leveling up all my characters again?  I was doing that, but then stopped so I could save up some magic since I was told I'm going to need a lot of it soon.  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Swaggerdisneyboy

Mortlives said:


> Well, that's disappointing.  I guess they had been showing me the US pricing for the Maximus offer. Now he's $14. I am on the fence, because I bought Rex, and he doesn't seem that useful now that I've defeated Zurg.


How did you defeat zurg?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Kelea said:


> I was just wondering, what level was your Mickey when you got the welcome Daisy quest?


I can't remember, it was too long ago haha.



tortilla24 said:


> I find Bo Peep to be the absolute worst to level up! Her ears never drop for me!



Bo peep drops weren't fantastic, but they came at a steady pace for me.


----------



## afwdwfan

mmmears said:


> I finally got Sulley, and he had a couple of quests and now? Nothing at all. He's at level 3. Is that the problem? Or do I just need to wait. My only quest at the moment is Jessie & Buzz "Get Buzz Back." Is this normal, or do I need to start leveling up all my characters again? I was doing that, but then stopped so I could save up some magic since I was told I'm going to need a lot of it soon. Any advice would be appreciated!


I had the same issue with Sulley.  I think I had him at level 3 or 4 for a while and his story went stale.  Then I had Roz and all of a sudden she had a quest where I had to spend a few days getting tokens to upgrade him to 8.  I've been one from the school of thought that I try not to spend the magic to upgrade until I have to, but sometimes you run into big jumps like this.

If you've got the magic and tokens, it wouldn't hurt to upgrade a few characters and see if it unlocks any quests.  If I recall, there didn't seem to be much going on other than the Jessie & Buzz quests for me when I was at that point too.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

afwdwfan said:


> I had the same issue with Sulley.  I think I had him at level 3 or 4 for a while and his story went stale.  Then I had Roz and all of a sudden she had a quest where I had to spend a few days getting tokens to upgrade him to 8.  I've been one from the school of thought that I try not to spend the magic to upgrade until I have to, but sometimes you run into big jumps like this.
> 
> If you've got the magic and tokens, it wouldn't hurt to upgrade a few characters and see if it unlocks any quests.  If I recall, there didn't seem to be much going on other than the Jessie & Buzz quests for me when I was at that point too.




I agree. Most characters, leveling doesn't seem to matter, but I was a few levels behind on Sulley when I got that quest as well. And his level ups cost so many potions compared to others! I've also had an Eve Quest hanging out there for awhile because she has to be Level 7, and I had her on 4 or 5. One more boot and I should be able to level her up today. I know some of these quests aren't crucial to the main story line, but I don't like any quests hanging out there not done! I'm also working on leveling up Pete because I have seen on FB that he needs to be level 7 in order to go on tasks to drop Donald ears, and his parts seem to take such a long time to get. 

4 more ears for Flora and I can welcome her. I really hope that's today! I also got Princess Fairytale Hall today and immediately got more quests for Rapunzel and Maximus. However, I'm using Maximus to get Flora's ears, and I don't want to tie up Rapunzel on a long quest because I'm getting a lot of wishes for her and I've been holding steady in the top 10 for the wishes event.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

jypfoto said:


> So you would say Pete, Roz, and the 50,000 to clear the curse, then finally Eve?



Oh, sorry! Forgot about the land part! Hm, I'd say land first then Roz?


I got Flynn today! And currently building Rapunzels tower!!! Can't wait to get her!


----------



## keenercam

I have what may be a basic question.  Does the magic build up until you have time to "harvest" it?  i.e., if my burger stands create 1 magic every 6 minutes and I don't get there until 15 minutes, will it have double the magic?  Or will it always be 1 magic until I "harvest" it?


----------



## lexybear

has anyones game started to lag and become choppy since the update? it was smooth sailing before the update and now after its almost unplayable. after i collect all the potions from my burger stands i have to exit the app and then re-enter for it to play smooth and then it goes to laggy again. that plus it says certain characters have completed their quest and when i check in they havent. or it makes duplicates of saying a character completed a quest. i had 4 notifications that mickey completed visiting the fun wheel. hate this update.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

keenercam said:


> I have what may be a basic question.  Does the magic build up until you have time to "harvest" it?  i.e., if my burger stands create 1 magic every 6 minutes and I don't get there until 15 minutes, will it have double the magic?  Or will it always be 1 magic until I "harvest" it?



No you only get one lot of it unfortunately 



lexybear said:


> has anyones game started to lag and become choppy since the update? it was smooth sailing before the update and now after its almost unplayable. after i collect all the potions from my burger stands i have to exit the app and then re-enter for it to play smooth and then it goes to laggy again. that plus it says certain characters have completed their quest and when i check in they havent. or it makes duplicates of saying a character completed a quest. i had 4 notifications that mickey completed visiting the fun wheel. hate this update.



Mines tends to be when not connected to WIFI. Agree the notifications issue is HIGHLY annoying.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

I currently have the quests to welcome Zurg, Donald, and Fauna.

I believe welcoming Zurg is unlocked once you complete some Flora quests. (it was a few days ago, so my memory is a bit fuzzy!)

The 3 characters are definitely not easy to obtain tokens for. I was expecting Fauna to be as easy at Flora, but I was wrong. I've found that only gem characters have been consistent with dropping tokens for them. Good news is that these tasks are significantly shorter in duration than most of the other non-gem characters (mainly 12hr or 24hr for both Zurg & Donald).
*
Rex - "Greet Guests" (6hrs) drops either Zurg's balster or ear hat. I've found he mostly drops ear hats which are 'Epic.' Space Mountain also spits outs the blaster
Space Mountain has a chance of dropping Zurg's blaster

Pluto - "Minnie is Dogsitting" (6hrs? 8hrs?) drops either Donald's sailor hat or ear hat. Donald's ear hat is 'Legendary' so very tough to get dropped. His sailor hat is 'Epic'
Tea Cups has a chance of dropping Donald's sailor hat

Merryweather - "Clean the Hut" (4hrs) drops either Fauna's hat or ear hat. Her hat is 'Rare' and her ear hat is 'Epic'*

No promo for Merryweather, but I have a lot of gems so I've used some to get her.

As of now I'm the closest to welcoming Zurg with only needing 5 more ear hats for him. For Fauna I need 6 hats, 4 ear hats. For Donald I need 9 sailor hats, 13 ear hats.

Donald is 100% the toughest one to collect for!


----------



## Mortlives

Swaggerdisneyboy said:


> How did you defeat zurg?


You send Toy Story characters on tasks to fight him - 10 fights @ 12 hours each, IIRC.


----------



## liljc

> I agree. Most characters, leveling doesn't seem to matter, but I was a few levels behind on Sulley when I got that quest as well. And his level ups cost so many potions compared to others! I've also had an Eve Quest hanging out there for awhile because she has to be Level 7, and I had her on 4 or 5. One more boot and I should be able to level her up today. I know some of these quests aren't crucial to the main story line, but I don't like any quests hanging out there not done! I'm also working on leveling up Pete because I have seen on FB that he needs to be level 7 in order to go on tasks to drop Donald ears, and his parts seem to take such a long time to get.
> 
> 4 more ears for Flora and I can welcome her. I really hope that's today! I also got Princess Fairytale Hall today and immediately got more quests for Rapunzel and Maximus. However, I'm using Maximus to get Flora's ears, and I don't want to tie up Rapunzel on a long quest because I'm getting a lot of wishes for her and I've been holding steady in the top 10 for the wishes event.



Sounds like we are still pretty even.  I get Princess Fairytale Hall tomorrow and I am also working on welcoming Flora (6 more hats and 4 more ears to go).  I'm pretty sure I will be able to get those last 10 items and welcome her late tonight or first thing in the morning tomorrow.   My Pete is ready to go to level 10 once I have the time to start that upgrade.  He is helping get the guns to welcome Zorg by visiting Mickey's house.  I'll wait until I have Zorg welcomed probably before I do that final upgrade for Pete.

I put a lot of focus on upgrading characters.  Not sure if that was good or bad.  Mickey, Pluto, Minnie, Goofy, Daisy, Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Hamm, Sarge and Tinker are all at level 10 now.   Pete is ready to go to level 10.  Bo Peep just finished going to level 9.  Mike, Sulley, Rex, and Celia are all ready to go to level 9. Roz, Wall-E, Flynn, and Maxiumus are all ready to go to level 8.  Eve just recently went to level 7.  Rapunzel, Randall, and Boo all just recently went to level 6.

I have Buzz, Jessie, Mickey, Pluto, Bo Peep, Woody, and Rapunzel all doing nothing because of this wish event so I can start them on granting wishes immediately when they are called on by the children.  Minnie has been doing her level 10 upgrade so I dont have to worry about her.  Celia I have been having her attend a show to get Flora's ears.  So far the timing on her having to grant wishes has been good with the children only asking for her right when she was almost done with her task.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

liljc said:


> Sounds like we are still pretty even.  I get Princess Fairytale Hall tomorrow and I am also working on welcoming Flora (6 more hats and 4 more ears to go).   My Pete is ready to go to level 10 once I have the time to start that upgrade.  He is helping get the guns to welcome Zorg by visiting Mickey's house.  I'll wait until I have Zorg welcomed probably before I do that final upgrade for Pete.
> 
> I put a lot of focus on upgrading characters.  Not sure if that was good or bad.  Mickey, Pluto, Minnie, Goofy, Daisy, Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Hamm, Sarge and Tinker are all at level 10 now.   Pete is ready to go to level 10.  Bo Peep just finished going to level 9.  Mike, Sulley, Rex, and Celia are all ready to go to level 9. Roz, Wall-E, Flynn, and Maxiumus are all ready to go to level 8.  Eve just recently went to level 7.  Rapunzel, Randall, and Boo all just recently went to level 6.



I believe nearly ALL of my characters are ready to level up, but I'm working on gathering magic especially since the new characters cost so much. Also, I'm so scared to find out what clearing the curse from Small World will cost lol. And I really want to free Small World and get to Aurora!! 

I only have Goofy and Mickey at Level 10, leveled up Pete to 7 this morning and leveling Daisy up right now to 8.

Glad that Pete is working for you with Zurg, I sent him out back-to-back for those blaster guns and I think I only 1 or 2 out of it from him. Rex has been my go-to!


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> I believe nearly ALL of my characters are ready to level up, but I'm working on gathering magic especially since the new characters cost so much. Also, I'm so scared to find out what clearing the curse from Small World will cost lol. And I really want to free Small World and get to Aurora!!
> 
> I only have Goofy and Mickey at Level 10, leveled up Pete to 7 this morning and leveling Daisy up right now to 8.
> 
> Glad that Pete is working for you with Zurg, I sent him out back-to-back for those blaster guns and I think I only 1 or 2 out of it from him. Rex has been my go-to!




I just started welcoming Zorg yesterday evening so I've only had one go with Pete and he is 1 for 1 getting the gun.  Rex will definitely be greeting visitors non-stop until Zorg is welcomed (minus any wishes he has to grant).   I've gotten 5 guns for Zorg so far.  1 from Witch Mountain.  1 from Pete.  2 from Rex, and 1 from Sarge visiting Pizza Planet.  I haven't gotten any of his ears yet but I just have Randall throwing tomatoes for that plus Rex greeting guests is supposed to be good for both the gun and ears so yeah.  I think he is the toughest character to welcome besides maybe Eve if you don't have Wall-E to help with her.

I'm hoping with him being a 24 hours welcome I will be able to collect a lot of his items while he is being welcomed and upgrade him a few more times right away.  I was able to upgrade Flynn to Level 5 immediately after welcoming him and Rapunzel to level 6 immediately after welcoming her.


----------



## lexybear

i tried to send something through the customer care center and it wont even let me do that. says i need to enter a valid email address, when i have tried 3 of my emails and none of them seem to work. this game has become incredibly frustrating since the update. i dont even want to play anymore.


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> No promo for Merryweather, but I have a lot of gems so I've used some to get her.



How many gems was Merryweather?  I only have 154 gems at the moment (definitely not enough I'm sure).  I'll probably have to wait for a promo on her.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

liljc said:


> How many gems was Merryweather?  I only have 154 gems at the moment (definitely not enough I'm sure).  I'll probably have to wait for a promo on her.



Merryweather is 240 gems!


----------



## Drizzle2008

This fixes itself upon restart.  The update brought along some strange bugs.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I've seen everyone complain about the forever-long quests that Minnie has when she finally comes on board but man I was not prepared.  Girl is BUSY.

Also, I just noticed (I can be slow on this stuff) that when a bunch of characters have completed missions and you are tapping through their pictures in the upper left corner, they are in alphabetical order.  Not in order of importance to quests or by character grouping or anything else.


----------



## jypfoto

I really wish there was a single icon to tap that listed the remaining times left on each characters quests.  Would make things so much easier and wouldn't do anything to eliminate the time sink that this game forces you to do.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

evilqueenmindy said:


> I've seen everyone complain about the forever-long quests that Minnie has when she finally comes on board but man I was not prepared.  Girl is BUSY.



I have noticed this with Flynn as well.


----------



## mmmears

afwdwfan said:


> I had the same issue with Sulley.  I think I had him at level 3 or 4 for a while and his story went stale.  Then I had Roz and all of a sudden she had a quest where I had to spend a few days getting tokens to upgrade him to 8.  I've been one from the school of thought that I try not to spend the magic to upgrade until I have to, but sometimes you run into big jumps like this.
> 
> If you've got the magic and tokens, it wouldn't hurt to upgrade a few characters and see if it unlocks any quests.  If I recall, there didn't seem to be much going on other than the Jessie & Buzz quests for me when I was at that point too.



Thanks for the info!  I have Sulley upgrading to level 4 at the moment, and it sounds like I should just keep leveling him up until he gets to 7.  I have lots of characters just waiting for me to hit that upgrade button, but I don't want to spend the time or the magic right now unless I need to.


----------



## fab1976

Does anyone have Woody at level 10? I have had him at level 10 for a while but ever since the update he's had an exclamation point over his head in the character "book" as if he has all the items needed for an update.  However he's maxed out and can't be updated! Just wondering if others have this glitch as well!


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

fab1976 said:


> Does anyone have Woody at level 10? I have had him at level 10 for a while but ever since the update he's had an exclamation point over his head in the character "book" as if he has all the items needed for an update.  However he's maxed out and can't be updated! Just wondering if others have this glitch as well!


Same.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

^ Same for me too... It irks me O___O


----------



## Marcy6649

I just got on this morning and only had one wish to grant (for buzz) and nothing else and my happiness has dropped down to the next tier is this a glitch?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Marcy6649 said:


> I just got on this morning and only had one wish to grant (for buzz) and nothing else and my happiness has dropped down to the next tier is this a glitch?



I had only one wish to grant, but I had the opposite problem to you re: happiness in that mine only dropped from 99% to 97% overnight which I found really strange... usually it goes down to the 60s...


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

The Gold event seems to be back. By the looks of things these 'mini' quests may be here to stay and just constantly rotating? Which is quite positive, as far more opportunity to get gems and allow people who don't want to fork out real cash take advantage of the premium stuff!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> The Gold event seems to be back. By the looks of things these 'mini' quests may be here to stay and just constantly rotating? Which is quite positive, as far more opportunity to get gems and allow people who don't want to fork out real cash take advantage of the premium stuff!



i agree! i'm loving them!


----------



## Mortlives

Actually, they're starting to annoy me. Minnie still has one of her super long quests, but the last time I sent her on one, I got 4 Minnie wishes.  Eventually, I flinched and spent 12 gems to free her, because I wasn't getting any other wishes. (Still more than breaking even for the contest, but sheesh!)


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

I must say the Wishes one for me is provin difficult to meet the milestones, but the other ones are really good!

I have also seen that Sword in the Stone attraction will release a token for Aurora down the line... worth mentioning for future planning/saving/investing as I know the question if it's worth has been brought up in the past!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I'm finally welcoming Roz!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Congrats!


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Merryweather is 240 gems!




With all of these "Events" getting the gems I need for Merrieweather won't be a problem at all.  Glad she is so cheap.

UGHH I've hit a slump getting Zorg items.  Nobody wants to payout for me lately not even the go-to guy, Rex.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I had to get rid of my burger farm to make way for princess fairy tale hall, which is a bummer. When I open up fantasyland I should be able to reinstate it.


----------



## mmmears

I'm on the "welcome Roz" quest, which is taking forever.  I also have "welcome Eve" but from what I have read on here it's not really necessary.  Would it be better to welcome Eve or Celia Mae (she is open, too, although I don't have the quest for her yet)?  And opinions?


----------



## mmmears

Also, I'm in the process of "upgrading" Goofy from level 9 to level 10, which I thought was the top, but just now Goofy's house just gave me one of his hats as if I am still needing them.  Is there a level above 10 (oh I hope not) or is this a bug?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

mmmears said:


> I'm on the "welcome Roz" quest, which is taking forever.  I also have "welcome Eve" but from what I have read on here it's not really necessary.  Would it be better to welcome Eve or Celia Mae (she is open, too, although I don't have the quest for her yet)?  And opinions?


Celia Mae is more useful after Roz. Just do eve when nothing is going on and you have a spare 45k.



mmmears said:


> Also, I'm in the process of "upgrading" Goofy from level 9 to level 10, which I thought was the top, but just now Goofy's house just gave me one of his hats as if I am still needing them.  Is there a level above 10 (oh I hope not) or is this a bug?


This is a sort of glitch. There's no level above 10, but you can still collect items for characters during that time.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

mmmears said:


> Also, I'm in the process of "upgrading" Goofy from level 9 to level 10, which I thought was the top, but just now Goofy's house just gave me one of his hats as if I am still needing them.  Is there a level above 10 (oh I hope not) or is this a bug?


I just went through this when I maxed out Mickey.  I kept getting his tokens.  It'll stop after he's fully leveled up.


----------



## mmmears

FloranaPrincess said:


> Celia Mae is more useful after Roz. Just do eve when nothing is going on and you have a spare 45k.
> 
> 
> This is a sort of glitch. There's no level above 10, but you can still collect items for characters during that time.



Thanks for the advice re: Roz.  I'll do just that (LOL - when will I ever have an extra 45K magic in this game?)

This glitch is annoying since now I'm getting drops I don't need instead of the ones I do need.



evilqueenmindy said:


> I just went through this when I maxed out Mickey.  I kept getting his tokens.  It'll stop after he's fully leveled up.



Annoying, but if it stops after 24 hours I guess it'll be ok.  It is making it take longer to get other things that I really want and need.


----------



## jypfoto

mmmears said:


> I'm on the "welcome Roz" quest, which is taking forever.  I also have "welcome Eve" but from what I have read on here it's not really necessary.  Would it be better to welcome Eve or Celia Mae (she is open, too, although I don't have the quest for her yet)?  And opinions?



I would say Celia Mae.  She's given me a lot of quests with Mike.  Also drops a lot of Roz items, who in turn drops Pete items.  I had Roz, Celia Mae, Eve, Pete and the clear missions to face Zurg all up at once.  Talk about needing a lot of magic.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Woke up this morning to a message from Gameloft offering to return my 30 gems I spent as a goodwill!

Very happy! And have now purchased my Mad Tea Party that I have been saving for!


----------



## Princess4

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> I must say the Wishes one for me is provin difficult to meet the milestones, but the other ones are really good!
> 
> I have also seen that Sword in the Stone attraction will release a token for Aurora down the line... worth mentioning for future planning/saving/investing as I know the question if it's worth has been brought up in the past!


Thanks for the heads up on the sword and the stone I'm glad I have it bought it ages ago nice to know it will help wthe th a token


----------



## mmmears

I see I can now buy Cyclops Sushi, even though it's not a quest for the moment.  Is there any reason I should wait?  Or is it better to just get it now since it has a long "build" period?


----------



## Princess4

mmmears said:


> I see I can now buy Cyclops Sushi, even though it's not a quest for the moment.  Is there any reason I should wait?  Or is it better to just get it now since it has a long "build" period?


Buy it now it will be needed later in the story line and side quest


----------



## mmmears

Princess4 said:


> Buy it now it will be needed later in the story line and side quest



Thank you!


----------



## jypfoto

Is there some sort of cool down period needed to progress in the storyline?  Just paid 50,000 magic to clear the area near Space Mountain and waited the 16 hrs.  According to the wiki, I should get a quest called Bird's Eye View which is a 12 hour tandem quest with Buzz and Woody before the 10 part fight with Zurg.  Yet the quest isn't starting.  Ideas?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

jypfoto said:


> Is there some sort of cool down period needed to progress in the storyline?  Just paid 50,000 magic to clear the area near Space Mountain and waited the 16 hrs.  According to the wiki, I should get a quest called Bird's Eye View which is a 12 hour tandem quest with Buzz and Woody before the 10 part fight with Zurg.  Yet the quest isn't starting.  Ideas?


do you have Roz, Celia, and Pete?  I had to have all  three plus the cleared area before the flying quest began


----------



## jypfoto

evilqueenmindy said:


> do you have Roz, Celia, and Pete?  I had to have all  three plus the cleared area before the flying quest began



Have Roz, Celia, and no Pete yet.  Still 8k Magic away.  Thanks for letting me know about that.  Guess I'll be getting that all tomorrow.


----------



## hopemax

Finally got main quest storyline to the Welcome Flynn and Welcome Randall quests! Now the long collection process begins. Any thoughts on which one is better?  Also, need to Welcome Eve at some point, I have the items but not the magic, and I think it's still better to welcome those guys than her, right?  Also, need to collect magic to open the 2nd Fantasyland area.


----------



## fab1976

I collected magic to open fantasyland's second section, then worked on Flynn. Letting Randall wait a while and have no intentions of welcoming Eve.  Just built Rapunzels tower, may try for Randal next but not sure what is going to come up after the tower is built.  If it's the princess herself Randal will continue to wait!


----------



## mydisneyfix

fab1976 said:


> Does anyone have Woody at level 10? I have had him at level 10 for a while but ever since the update he's had an exclamation point over his head in the character "book" as if he has all the items needed for an update.  However he's maxed out and can't be updated! Just wondering if others have this glitch as well!


I have the same thing with Woody.


----------



## liljc

hopemax said:


> Finally got main quest storyline to the Welcome Flynn and Welcome Randall quests! Now the long collection process begins. Any thoughts on which one is better?  Also, need to Welcome Eve at some point, I have the items but not the magic, and I think it's still better to welcome those guys than her, right?  Also, need to collect magic to open the 2nd Fantasyland area.




Flynn definitely seemed much more important for the progression of the story and welcoming new characters.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

jypfoto said:


> Have Roz, Celia, and no Pete yet.  Still 8k Magic away.  Thanks for letting me know about that.  Guess I'll be getting that all tomorrow.


Pete was the last one I needed too (those stupid Mickey ears would NOT drop) I feel like the buzz/woody flying quest started very quickly after he was added.


----------



## Mortlives

liljc said:


> Flynn definitely seemed much more important for the progression of the story and welcoming new characters.



Randall drops Flynn pouches after a 4 hour task.


----------



## mmmears

I'm trying to get Roz, but finding it almost impossible to get her eyeglasses.  It's been a few days and I have one pair of the six I need.  It looks like if I get Celia Mae she can help in the search... Would it be better to get her first?  

My quests now are (other than one for Buzz to review his logs) to welcome Roz, Celia Mae, Eve, and Pete.  I'm going to pass on Eve for right now, but is there a "preferred" order for the other three.  I think I'll be stuck here with these same quests for at least a week.


----------



## Miss3553

mmmears said:


> I'm trying to get Roz, but finding it almost impossible to get her eyeglasses.  It's been a few days and I have one pair of the six I need.  It looks like if I get Celia Mae she can help in the search... Would it be better to get her first?
> 
> My quests now are (other than one for Buzz to review his logs) to welcome Roz, Celia Mae, Eve, and Pete.  I'm going to pass on Eve for right now, but is there a "preferred" order for the other three.  I think I'll be stuck here with these same quests for at least a week.



I would recommend Celia and Pete before the other two. I am trying with no luck, to fight zurg and I read unlocking Pete is a necessity to move forward with the fighting zurg quest. He isn't a toy story character so not sure what it'd need him for. That being said, if you havent unlocked the side area of tomorrow land that leads to a swirly tunnel into the area  that has the Cheshire cat then I would save your gems and do that first. You will never be able to fight zurg without that section as that is where the battle takes place.
*****edit. You need roz, Celia, and I'm pretty sure Pete to move forward with battling zurg. I've had Celia and Pete for a few days and just now purchased roz and immediately the zurg quests began when they hadn't progressed for days. I would do Celia first due to all the quests U get for her and Mike and then roz. If you don't immediately get zurg quests (I think U need to be over level 7 on Jessie, woody, Rex and  buzz to be ready) then go for Pete.


----------



## Miss3553

mmmears said:


> I'm on the "welcome Roz" quest, which is taking forever.  I also have "welcome Eve" but from what I have read on here it's not really necessary.  Would it be better to welcome Eve or Celia Mae (she is open, too, although I don't have the quest for her yet)?  And opinions?


also, Celia has lots of quests of quests with Mike so you achieve a lot of quests immediately after welcoming her


----------



## mmmears

Miss3553 said:


> also, Celia has lots of quests of quests with Mike so you achieve a lot of quests immediately after welcoming her



Wow -- thanks for the advice.  I'll work on Celia now.  Sounds like I will have to level up my Toy Story characters as well.


----------



## Mousesaver

Is everyone's land still locked to the right of California screamer and to the right of space mountain?  I am out of room!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I have unlocked Donald but can't work too much on getting his tokens because Minnie has to be Level 7, Mickey Level 10, Pete Level 7, and Daisy Level 7. Pluto I think also has to be 7 or 8, but I already had him at 10 so he could do his Play Catch with Mickey quest. I managed to get Mickey to 9, but I'm very close for both Fauna and Zurg, and don't want to tie up my character book leveling up Mickey for 24 hours. It also helps to have the Tea Cups, and I don't have that one. 

I finished in 4th for the Wish event. I did not want another hat stand, so I left some wishes hanging out there so I didn't get Top 3. Also aiming to finish 6-15 tomorrow in the Gold Event!


----------



## liljc

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I have unlocked Donald but can't work too much on getting his tokens because Minnie has to be Level 7, Mickey Level 10, Pete Level 7, and Daisy Level 7. Pluto I think also has to be 7 or 8, but I already had him at 10 so he could do his Play Catch with Mickey quest. I managed to get Mickey to 9, but I'm very close for both Fauna and Zurg, and don't want to tie up my character book leveling up Mickey for 24 hours. It also helps to have the Tea Cups, and I don't have that one.
> 
> I finished in 4th for the Wish event. I did not want another hat stand, so I left some wishes hanging out there so I didn't get Top 3. Also aiming to finish 6-15 tomorrow in the Gold Event!



I unlocked Donald yesterday night.  I didn't realize all of those tasks required characters to be leveled up so much.  Now I'm happy that I took the time to get all of my Mickey & Friend characters to level 10.  I have all of them working on Donald items.  So far I've managed to get 4 hats and 1 set of ears for Donald.

Zurg has been a pain to welcome into the game.  After 4 days I have all of the stun guns but still need 5 ears.  Rex just doesn't want to pay out any more and Randall is a waste of time.  He hasn't paid out one single time after 5 straight throwing tomato tasks.

I haven't unlocked Fauna yet which is odd.   Maybe when Rapunzel finishes the 24 hours quest she is on now Painting in the Gallery it will unlock Fauna.  She has 7 hours left on the quest.  I also have a quest in waiting for Rapunzel to debate with Flynn for 6 hours.  Seems like every time I start Rapunzel on a quest some stupid kid wants to spend time with her so I end up having to let her play with the kids for 6 hours to grant wishes between each quest.  I'll probably end up unlocking Fauna tomorrow.

I already have Flora up to level 5.   Her items seem really easy to get to drop unlike Zorg and Donald.  Donald could end up taking a couple of weeks to collect all of the items needed to welcome him.


----------



## liljc

Mousesaver said:


> Is everyone's land still locked to the right of California screamer and to the right of space mountain?  I am out of room!




Nope I still have the 3 spaces behind California Screamer locked and the 3 spaces behind Space Mountain and 2 spaces to the right of Space Mountain all locked.   That was my main motivation for upgraded all of my D&F characters and Toy Story characters to level 10.  I thought it might unlock more land in my park.  Didn't happen.  Maybe welcoming Donald and Zorg will eventually do the trick.  For now I'm like you - completed packed.  I had to delete like 8 - 10 burger stands to make room for everything.  I doubt I have a 3 X 3 space free anywhere in my park.


----------



## fab1976

When does Rapunzel get unlocked? I've built her tower and Flynn is on the next task after the one paired with build the tower.  Is she soon?  I need to upgrade characters but don't want to spend my magic yet!


----------



## liljc

fab1976 said:


> When does Rapunzel get unlocked? I've built her tower and Flynn is on the next task after the one paired with build the tower.  Is she soon?  I need to upgrade characters but don't want to spend my magic yet!


 
She came very shortly after I built the tower.  So should be very soon for you.


----------



## fab1976

liljc said:


> She came very shortly after I built the tower.  So should be very soon for you.



Thanks!  Hard to keep up with all of the characters to welcome, still haven't done Randall. Rapunzel first, she's an awesome princess vs the monster scum Randall is!


----------



## cinmell

fab1976 said:


> Does anyone have Woody at level 10? I have had him at level 10 for a while but ever since the update he's had an exclamation point over his head in the character "book" as if he has all the items needed for an update.  However he's maxed out and can't be updated! Just wondering if others have this glitch as well!


Same here


----------



## Mickeyluver37

liljc said:


> I unlocked Donald yesterday night.  I didn't realize all of those tasks required characters to be leveled up so much.  Now I'm happy that I took the time to get all of my Mickey & Friend characters to level 10.  I have all of them working on Donald items.  So far I've managed to get 4 hats and 1 set of ears for Donald.
> 
> Zurg has been a pain to welcome into the game.  After 4 days I have all of the stun guns but still need 5 ears.  Rex just doesn't want to pay out any more and Randall is a waste of time.  He hasn't paid out one single time after 5 straight throwing tomato tasks.
> 
> I haven't unlocked Fauna yet which is odd.   Maybe when Rapunzel finishes the 24 hours quest she is on now Painting in the Gallery it will unlock Fauna.  She has 7 hours left on the quest.  I also have a quest in waiting for Rapunzel to debate with Flynn for 6 hours.  Seems like every time I start Rapunzel on a quest some stupid kid wants to spend time with her so I end up having to let her play with the kids for 6 hours to grant wishes between each quest.  I'll probably end up unlocking Fauna tomorrow.
> 
> I already have Flora up to level 5.   Her items seem really easy to get to drop unlike Zorg and Donald.  Donald could end up taking a couple of weeks to collect all of the items needed to welcome him.



Sorry to tell you that isn't it! I am welcoming Fauna right now, and I had that 24 hour quest sitting out there for Rapunzel for awhile, but just sent her on it this morning. To unlock Fauna, first you will get a "building" quest. The type that look like the kids riding a roller coaster icon, and not a character. It will be 3 parts- build Snuggly Duckling, Send Rapunzel to ask questions at Snuggly Duckling, and Look for Clues (Flynn.) THEN, after you've completed these, you will send Flora to use magic to grow flowers for 8 hours. After this quest she will say she needs her sisters and you will unlock Fauna.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

I got too impatient over the weekend and was only missing 1 or 2 tokens for Zurg & Flora so I used gems to skip it all! HA!!

I also cleared the curse on Small World - it costs 50,000 magic to do so and takes 12hrs to clear.

Still working on Donald and have unlocked Aurora!! Both of her tokens are 'Epic' but seem to be dropping fairly easily - I may have her today!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

fab1976 said:


> When does Rapunzel get unlocked? I've built her tower and Flynn is on the next task after the one paired with build the tower.  Is she soon?  I need to upgrade characters but don't want to spend my magic yet!



I'm 10 mins away from Flynn finishing his two quests in the tower, so hoping I get the quest to unlock her then!!! Fingers crossed!

My major concern is space. I really do not have any space whatsoever for the Fairy Hut, Snuggly Duckling etc. until the third space becomes clear.... It's making me even more concerned that some of these buildings feature in some quests! EEEEP D:


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Woop!!!


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm FINALLY defeating Zurg!  I don't think my game playing strategy has been very productive, but oh well haha!


----------



## liljc

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Sorry to tell you that isn't it! I am welcoming Fauna right now, and I had that 24 hour quest sitting out there for Rapunzel for awhile, but just sent her on it this morning. To unlock Fauna, first you will get a "building" quest. The type that look like the kids riding a roller coaster icon, and not a character. It will be 3 parts- build Snuggly Duckling, Send Rapunzel to ask questions at Snuggly Duckling, and Look for Clues (Flynn.) THEN, after you've completed these, you will send Flora to use magic to grow flowers for 8 hours. After this quest she will say she needs her sisters and you will unlock Fauna.




Woah.... must be the Rapunzel debating with Flynn quest that kicks off the build Snuggly Duckling quest because that is the only quest I have open right now besides welcoming Zorg and welcoming Donald.   About to start the Rapunzel/Flynn quest in a few minutes.  Stupid kids needed 6 hours with Rapunzel again to stay happy.  She gets asked to grant wishes more than any of my other characters and since her task to grant a wish is 6 hours it is a real game play stopper.

I have absolutely no place that I can put Snuggly Duckling.  That's going to be a dilemma.

Thanks for all the info!

On the bright side Pluto has been doing a good job getting Donalds ears.  Now I have 5 hats and 3 ears.   And my Zorg is just 3 ears away from being welcomed.


----------



## karmstr112

fab1976 said:


> Does anyone have Woody at level 10? I have had him at level 10 for a while but ever since the update he's had an exclamation point over his head in the character "book" as if he has all the items needed for an update.  However he's maxed out and can't be updated! Just wondering if others have this glitch as well!


I had several characters maxed out at 10 before the update including Woody and they all have ! over their heads


----------



## mmmears

karmstr112 said:


> I had several characters maxed out at 10 before the update including Woody and they all have ! over their heads



Oddly enough, I got Goofy to 10 and he doesn't have the exclamation mark (so I think he looks the way it should look).  I wonder if it's because I leveled him up to 10 after the upgrade?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

The mickey ears have been the bane of my existence when it comes to welcoming each new character.  I'll be stuck for DAYS trying to get their respective Mickey ears to drop.  So imagine my surprise when I checked on the progress of getting Flynn welcomed. . .I have 11/12 mickey ears (with very minimal effort) and only 4 of the 12 satchels needed, despite sending Maximus on a satchel quest literally every 4 hours (and others, but that is the one I was counting on to get satchels.  For $10, he should drop more stuff! haha)  Can nothing be easy?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

I found the same for Flynn! I got his ears much quicker than the satchels!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Has anyone found a reliable (or close to reliable) trick to save your progress?  I've tried closing the game and opening it again, and visiting friends' kingdoms, neither seems to work consistently  Feels like the game saves your progress at weird random times.  Makes it more frustrating to play the game across a couple devices without losing things


----------



## Disney Khi

mmmears said:


> Oddly enough, I got Goofy to 10 and he doesn't have the exclamation mark (so I think he looks the way it should look).  I wonder if it's because I leveled him up to 10 after the upgrade?


I have the same issue with Goofy and Woody, but my Goofy was at level ten before the update. Tinker Bell was leveled up to level ten after the update, and she does not have the ! either. So, I guess it's a glitch.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

evilqueenmindy said:


> Has anyone found a reliable (or close to reliable) trick to save your progress?  I've tried closing the game and opening it again, and visiting friends' kingdoms, neither seems to work consistently  Feels like the game saves your progress at weird random times.  Makes it more frustrating to play the game across a couple devices without losing things



I've had this issue as well because I much prefer playing on my iPad when at home than my phone... But doesn't seem to consistently save and transfer across so just stick to my phone to be on the safe side.

I do hope that they make this easier in future but.


----------



## mandis77

Do I need to clear the second part of Fantasyland to get Flynn?  Minnie is off doing her loooooing quests and I am wondering where I should be focusing next.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Not necessarily, but if you have the spare magic currently I would use it now whilst your quests are long and everything relatively quiet


----------



## Mickeyluver37

mandis77 said:


> Do I need to clear the second part of Fantasyland to get Flynn?  Minnie is off doing her loooooing quests and I am wondering where I should be focusing next.




No, I didn't ever feel like I had spare magic in this game, so I waited for the actual Merlin quest for that. It comes as soon as you are done welcoming Rapunzel. I figured at that point if I kept ignoring it I might stall progress. This is the piece of land that was 250,000 before the update, so all characters that were available before the update can be welcomed before that land is cleared.


----------



## hopemax

mandis77 said:


> Do I need to clear the second part of Fantasyland to get Flynn?  Minnie is off doing her loooooing quests and I am wondering where I should be focusing next.



Don't know where you are in Minnie's long quests, but the path to get Flynn (and Randall, you get them both at the same time) is a two-part, with the quest icon being the kids in a ride car, not Minnie

Homeward Bound
Build Minnie's House (8 hours)
Spend Time at Home (16 hours)

Then Minnie needs to:

Music to My Ears
Strum a Tune (18 hours)

Her side quests take forever too, so I tried to keep on the main quest line.  If you haven't reached the point of building her house, she has a 12 hour Gardening Task (Lost Landscaping)


----------



## mandis77

hopemax said:


> Don't know where you are in Minnie's long quests, but the path to get Flynn (and Randall, you get them both at the same time) is a two-part, with the quest icon being the kids in a ride car, not Minnie
> 
> Homeward Bound
> Build Minnie's House (8 hours)
> Spend Time at Home (16 hours)
> 
> Then Minnie needs to:
> 
> Music to My Ears
> Strum a Tune (18 hours)
> 
> Her side quests take forever too, so I tried to keep on the main quest line.  If you haven't reached the point of building her house, she has a 12 hour Gardening Task (Lost Landscaping)



Thanks - I've finished Homeward Bound and have 4 hours left with Strum A Tune.  I still have to do At Your Brightest, Pt. 3 with Mickey but didn't know if that was part of main storyline.  I also have quests for Pete, Sully and Eve that require me leveling them up to complete.  So, I am trying to figure out where to spend my magic right now.  I really want to clear that part of Fantasyland and I've almost got enough magic to do so.  So, I'll just keep plugging away and hopefully get it by end of day.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Welcoming Aurora prompted my Tangled quests to continue! Two-part Tangled quest to build Fantasy Faire (approx. 32,000 magic) and then to Explore Fantasy Faire.

Still working on welcoming Donald - he is TOUGH


----------



## Princess4

evilqueenmindy said:


> Has anyone found a reliable (or close to reliable) trick to save your progress?  I've tried closing the game and opening it again, and visiting friends' kingdoms, neither seems to work consistently  Feels like the game saves your progress at weird random times.  Makes it more frustrating to play the game across a couple devices without losing things


i close and reopen on current device then i look at my # ie magic and gems close it open on other device and get the which version do you want current or cloud and the cloud matches the # everytime casue i like my ipad at home and phone on the go


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Welcoming Aurora prompted my Tangled quests to continue! Two-part Tangled quest to build Fantasy Faire (approx. 32,000 magic) and then to Explore Fantasy Faire.
> 
> Still working on welcoming Donald - he is TOUGH



You are cruising right along.

I just unlocked Fauna this morning.

I still haven't finished welcoming Zorg.  I didn't get a single set of ears to drop for him yesterday so I'm still 3 ears short. 

I've been doing ok with Donald.  It's just that he needs so many items and the tasks so long that it will take forever.    I have 8 hats and 5 ears so far after 4 days. 

It is so tempting to use my gems to just go ahead and welcome Zorg since I have enough gems to make it happen but I'm going to wait it out and not let my zero dropped item day yesterday make me impatient.  During this time to get Zorg and Donald items I've managed to upgrade a ton of characters and save up a lot of magic.   

Did they let you open up any new sections of the park yet?  Its going to be super tough finding a spot for Fantasy Faire if they don't let me open another section.  At this point I have all the attractions (even the gem ones) so my park is jam packed.  I think maybe if I deleted a few more burger stands and move some stuff around I might be able to squeeze one more smaller attraction in, but if its a big attraction there is no way.


----------



## Princess4

waiting on its a small world to be uncursed so i can get aurora and then open the next plot of land i have given up on donald will focus on him next month got to get more land no space for items and its almost 60 days so my reward has no home  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Daily_Login_Rewards guess some burger stand will have to go away and maybbe mickeys wheel and home unless its for character tokens or quest i am storing it untill i get the new land


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

liljc said:


> You are cruising right along.
> 
> I just unlocked Fauna this morning.
> 
> I still haven't finished welcoming Zorg.  I didn't get a single set of ears to drop for him yesterday so I'm still 3 ears short.
> 
> I've been doing ok with Donald.  It's just that he needs so many items and the tasks so long that it will take forever.    I have 8 hats and 5 ears so far after 4 days.
> 
> It is so tempting to use my gems to just go ahead and welcome Zorg since I have enough gems to make it happen but I'm going to wait it out and not let my zero dropped item day yesterday make me impatient.  During this time to get Zorg and Donald items I've managed to upgrade a ton of characters and save up a lot of magic.
> 
> Did they let you open up any new sections of the park yet?  Its going to be super tough finding a spot for Fantasy Faire if they don't let me open another section.  At this point I have all the attractions (even the gem ones) so my park is jam packed.  I think maybe if I deleted a few more burger stands and move some stuff around I might be able to squeeze one more smaller attraction in, but if its a big attraction there is no way.



What I have open is the first two sections of Fantasyland and I was able to fit Fairytale Hall, Tea Cups, Rapunzel's Tower, Aurora's Spinning Wheel, Fairy Hut, Snuggly Duckling, and Fantasy Faire. I don't have Sword and Stone and I couldn't fit it if I had it anyway. I did clear that patch of land in front of California Screaming fr 25,000 magic so I could make room in Fantasyland. I've moved Minnie's house and Fantasia Fairway over there. That's also where I plan on putting Donald's Boat when the time comes and store Fantasia Fairways.

I should unlock Prince Philip soon, Aurora is currently walking around to reminisce about him for 8 hours so I think after that I should get the quest to welcome him.

After a week or so for Donald I need 4 more sailor hats and 6 ear hats. I'm not worrying about him much since all those tasks to get his tokens are so long. I'm not going to use my gems anymore to welcome new characters, I'd rather save them for the future and to speed up any land clearing.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I'm working on Aurora tokens now, while still trying to get tokens for Zurg and Donald. I don't have nearly enough potions to welcome all 3 plus Fantasy Faire though. I only have around 70K so I will welcome Aurora and get Fantasy Faire just to keep the story line going. I'll welcome Zurg and Donald eventually.  Since I'm focusing on tokens, it looks like I'll be finishing today's event around 30 on my leader board. I was right at 25 before I went to bed, but now I'm way behind with no hope of getting any gems. Oh well, I got a generous amount in the last 2 events!


----------



## Ross J 82

Hi, is anybody else's wishes from the magic competition not being added to the wishes competition. Somebody already has 27 as I'm still at 1.


----------



## tortilla24

liljc said:


> At this point I have all the attractions (even the gem ones) so my park is jam packed.


Wow! How awesome! I bet your park churns out a ton of magic for you


----------



## Mortlives

I don't understand how people can have so many wishes. I never get more than 2 or 3 an hour at most, and I grant them as soon as I can.


----------



## Princess4

Mortlives said:


> I don't understand how people can have so many wishes. I never get more than 2 or 3 an hour at most, and I grant them as soon as I can.


I saved all the smiley faces cause i figured this was coming i had 8 when it started but someone had 25 so its either a glitch or a cheater casue i think at max i had saved 10-12 of them knowing this was a possibility hopefully a gem attraction sale for the holiday otherwise i am spending my saved gems on merryweater


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> What I have open is the first two sections of Fantasyland and I was able to fit Fairytale Hall, Tea Cups, Rapunzel's Tower, Aurora's Spinning Wheel, Fairy Hut, Snuggly Duckling, and Fantasy Faire. I don't have Sword and Stone and I couldn't fit it if I had it anyway. I did clear that patch of land in front of California Screaming fr 25,000 magic so I could make room in Fantasyland. I've moved Minnie's house and Fantasia Fairway over there. That's also where I plan on putting Donald's Boat when the time comes and store Fantasia Fairways.
> 
> I should unlock Prince Philip soon, Aurora is currently walking around to reminisce about him for 8 hours so I think after that I should get the quest to welcome him.
> 
> After a week or so for Donald I need 4 more sailor hats and 6 ear hats. I'm not worrying about him much since all those tasks to get his tokens are so long. I'm not going to use my gems anymore to welcome new characters, I'd rather save them for the future and to speed up any land clearing.




I finally got Zorg!  Randall came through and finally gave me some ears from the throwing tomatoes task and Rex woke up and started pulling his weight again.

I'm still finding Donald items to be dropping relatively easily for me.  I gained 4 more hats and 4 more ears yesterday alone so now I have 11 hats and 9 ears.  Pluto and Daisy have been especially strong at finding items with Goofy by far being the worst. I wonder if having characters upgraded to higher levels improves the chances of getting items to drop.  All my M&F characters are level 10 so that might be why they are doing pretty well getting Donald's items.  The down side is I have all these kids running around with bubbles over their heads wanting to spend time with Mickey and and Daisy so I'm falling way behind in the wish event.  I'm just going to ignore the wish event and stay focused on these long tasks to get tokens.  I'll easily place in the top 10 in the magic event and still get some gems from the wish event.

Fauna's items are dropping pretty easily too.  I have 4 hats and 6 ears already in just 24 hours.

Maybe I'll get Aurora before too much longer.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

liljc said:


> I finally got Zorg!  Randall came through and finally gave me some ears from the throwing tomatoes task and Rex woke up and started pulling his weight again.
> 
> I'm still finding Donald items to be dropping relatively easily for me.  I gained 4 more hats and 4 more ears yesterday alone so now I have 11 hats and 9 ears.  Pluto and Daisy have been especially strong at finding items with Goofy by far being the worst. I wonder if having characters upgraded to higher levels improves the chances of getting items to drop.  All my M&F characters are level 10 so that might be why they are doing pretty well getting Donald's items.  The down side is I have all these kids running around with bubbles over their heads wanting to spend time with Mickey and and Daisy so I'm falling way behind in the wish event.  I'm just going to ignore the wish event and stay focused on these long tasks to get tokens.  I'll easily place in the top 10 in the magic event and still get some gems from the wish event.
> 
> Fauna's items are dropping pretty easily too.  I have 4 hats and 6 ears already in just 24 hours.
> 
> Maybe I'll get Aurora before too much longer.



Yes, you will unlock Aurora pretty soon into Fauna quests! And that also will prompt to clear the curse around Small World!

Aurora just finished her 8hrs of thinking of Prince Phillip and it didn't unlock him sadly . So now I'm leveling up my fairies in hopes that will prompt something (my guess is leveling up Fauna to 4 since she is the only one I don't have the tokens for ) I do have Flynn and Rapunzel on quests that were bumped along by Aurora, so maybe when they finish up in a few hours it will nudge the Sleeping Beauty storyline along!

So funny how we are having different luck with characters for Donald. I am getting his tokens a lot easier now and have no clue why. I've had the best luck with Pluto and Goofy (Daisy worked well for me when it came to Aurora's ear hats). I now need 3 more sailor hats and 6 ears hats for Donald! Patience is a virtue


----------



## SunDial

Princess4 said:


> I saved all the smiley faces cause i figured this was coming i had 8 when it started but someone had 25 so its either a glitch or a cheater casue i think at max i had saved 10-12 of them knowing this was a possibility hopefully a gem attraction sale for the holiday otherwise i am spending my saved gems on merryweater



I did the same thing except for the Magic.  Didn't even think about the Smiley's.  

Some of y'all are really moving.  I started almost 2 weeks after the opening.   I hope to have plenty of land cleared by then.


----------



## jypfoto

Just got the quest to welcome Minnie but don't have the items yet, just started to collect them.  Sitting at 39,000 magic with the Welcome Eve quest waiting.  Should I welcome EVE while collecting the Minnie items?  Or are there other characters that come up quickly following Minnie?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

jypfoto said:


> Just got the quest to welcome Minnie but don't have the items yet, just started to collect them.  Sitting at 39,000 magic with the Welcome Eve quest waiting.  Should I welcome EVE while collecting the Minnie items?  Or are there other characters that come up quickly following Minnie?


Skip Eve until you've got spare potion laying around.  She is cute but the consensus is she doesn't move the story along.  (And she costs ALOT for a character that doesn't move the story)


----------



## Ross J 82

Hi, is there a list anywhere that details how to collect characters items to be able to level them up/welcome. For example to get a Buzz Mickey ears you can get from doing the Goofy 4 hour task which also provides Pluto Mickey ears.


----------



## Princess4

Ross J 82 said:


> Hi, is there a list anywhere that details how to collect characters items to be able to level them up/welcome. For example to get a Buzz Mickey ears you can get from doing the Goofy 4 hour task which also provides Pluto Mickey ears.


This is a really good site http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms


----------



## MikkiandtheMouse

I have defeated Zurg and welcomed Minnie. Now I'm at Welcome Randall and Welcome Fynn. Where is the best/quicked way to unlock these characters? What characters are worth spending gems on? Is Sleeping Beauty's Spinning Wheel worth spending gems on?


----------



## Ross J 82

Thank you that site has what I need


----------



## tortilla24

MikkiandtheMouse said:


> I have defeated Zurg and welcomed Minnie. Now I'm at Welcome Randall and Welcome Fynn. Where is the best/quicked way to unlock these characters? What characters are worth spending gems on? Is Sleeping Beauty's Spinning Wheel worth spending gems on?


I welcomed Randall first (you get gems for completing the Monsters Inc #2 set) plus, he drops Flynn's satchels or ears in 4 hours, which is nice since so many other characters need 12 hours to drop Flynn items.


----------



## mmmears

For the 2nd time my gameplay got stuck, and for the 2nd time I lost about 40 gems.  And for the 2nd time I have written to complain.  I did not hear one word last time, so I'm not expecting much.  This is easily fixed with an extra question asking if you really want to spend gems... but I don't think they care at all.  I don't have much faith that I will get a response this time either, although I used a different avenue to report it.  For how much time this game is taking I may just need to quit.  (yes, I am clearly frustrated with customer service at this point).


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

mmmears said:


> For the 2nd time my gameplay got stuck, and for the 2nd time I lost about 40 gems.  And for the 2nd time I have written to complain.  I did not hear one word last time, so I'm not expecting much.  This is easily fixed with an extra question asking if you really want to spend gems... but I don't think they care at all.  I don't have much faith that I will get a response this time either, although I used a different avenue to report it.  For how much time this game is taking I may just need to quit.  (yes, I am clearly frustrated with customer service at this point).



Justifiably frustrated! The gem thing is ANNOYING!



Just received quest to get Flora. 20 of everything, but tasks seems okay... I'm at the stage where I'm worried an update might be coming soon and the formulas will all change O_O


----------



## trackie

Is anyone else receiving delayed notifications (I'm talking DAYS AGO delayed) up the yin yang????


----------



## ABCastillo

trackie said:


> Is anyone else receiving delayed notifications (I'm talking DAYS AGO delayed) up the yin yang????



Yes! I finally just turned them off.


----------



## 10CJ

Anyone else having an issue granting wishes? It is not giving me any wishes to grant.


----------



## Mortlives

I'm giving up. The never ending events are annoying, and to succeed in the game, you seem to need to be able to check in a couple of times an hour. A game should be at my convenience, not try to keep me a slave. 

It would be nice if it was a game where you could design your own Magic Kingdom (as advertised) and play for an hour or two at a time, when you want.


----------



## ABCastillo

Any thoughts on welcoming Pluto versus rex? Or should I buy an attraction with my saved gems?


----------



## fab1976

ABCastillo said:


> Any thoughts on welcoming Pluto versus rex? Or should I buy an attraction with my saved gems?



Pluto gives you quests to do. Rex doesn't. Wait for a promo and buy Pluto and extra gems for cash then you can get both. If you don't want to spend the cash, I would get Pluto over Rex.


----------



## Princess4

Ross J 82 said:


> Thank you that site has what I need


Your welcome


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Yes, you will unlock Aurora pretty soon into Fauna quests! And that also will prompt to clear the curse around Small World!
> 
> Aurora just finished her 8hrs of thinking of Prince Phillip and it didn't unlock him sadly . So now I'm leveling up my fairies in hopes that will prompt something (my guess is leveling up Fauna to 4 since she is the only one I don't have the tokens for ) I do have Flynn and Rapunzel on quests that were bumped along by Aurora, so maybe when they finish up in a few hours it will nudge the Sleeping Beauty storyline along!
> 
> So funny how we are having different luck with characters for Donald. I am getting his tokens a lot easier now and have no clue why. I've had the best luck with Pluto and Goofy (Daisy worked well for me when it came to Aurora's ear hats). I now need 3 more sailor hats and 6 ears hats for Donald! Patience is a virtue




Any luck getting Prince Phillip yet?

I was able to get Fauna added and like you said, soon after that I was prompted to lift the curse on Small World.  I haven't been prompted to add Aurora yet, but Fauna and Flora are doing some quests together so probably I'll be prompted to add her tomorrow.

Sooo close to getting Donald now too.  Just 2 ears to go so that should happen tomorrow for sure.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

liljc said:


> Any luck getting Prince Phillip yet?
> 
> I was able to get Fauna added and like you said, soon after that I was prompted to lift the curse on Small World.  I haven't been prompted to add Aurora yet, but Fauna and Flora are doing some quests together so probably I'll be prompted to add her tomorrow.
> 
> Sooo close to getting Donald now too.  Just 2 ears to go so that should happen tomorrow for sure.



You having such better Donald luck than me!!! I still need (1) sailor hat and (6) ear hats - no one gave me ANYTHING for him yesterday. Goofy and Pluto are my best bet for Donald, both Daisy and Minnie have given me NOTHING for him. I'm starting to think your theory is right about characters having a better chance of dropping tokens the higher the level they are. I have Goofy at 10 and Pluto at 8. Daisy is at 7 and Minnie is also at 8 like Pluto, but I think gem characters have a higher token drop rate than regular characters.

Still a no on Prince Phillip, my Sleeping Beauty Quests have stalled. I think I need to level up Fauna to 4 to continue and I only need (1) fairy hat before I can do so. Hopefully it will drop today! I'll report back if it prompts anything...

My Tangled quests, however, are in full force! I have two quests lines going for Rapunzel at the moment. "True Nature" (which involves Flynn, I am on Part 4 - 8hr quest) and "View from the Tower" (I'm on Part 6, which is a 24hr quest - haven't done that yet)


----------



## ABCastillo

fab1976 said:


> Pluto gives you quests to do. Rex doesn't. Wait for a promo and buy Pluto and extra gems for cash then you can get both. If you don't want to spend the cash, I would get Pluto over Rex.



Thanks!


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> You having such better Donald luck than me!!! I still need (1) sailor hat and (6) ear hats - no one gave me ANYTHING for him yesterday. Goofy and Pluto are my best bet for Donald, both Daisy and Minnie have given me NOTHING for him. I'm starting to think your theory is right about characters having a better chance of dropping tokens the higher the level they are. I have Goofy at 10 and Pluto at 8. Daisy is at 7 and Minnie is also at 8 like Pluto, but I think gem characters have a higher token drop rate than regular characters.
> 
> Still a no on Prince Phillip, my Sleeping Beauty Quests have stalled. I think I need to level up Fauna to 4 to continue and I only need (1) fairy hat before I can do so. Hopefully it will drop today! I'll report back if it prompts anything...
> 
> My Tangled quests, however, are in full force! I have two quests lines going for Rapunzel at the moment. "True Nature" (which involves Flynn, I am on Part 4 - 8hr quest) and "View from the Tower" (I'm on Part 6, which is a 24hr quest - haven't done that yet)




I just finished welcoming Donald.   Both Flora and Fauna are doing their search for Aurora tasks now so I should be able to unlock her as soon as they are both done.  I'll let you know how soon after you welcome Donald before they let you build his boat.


----------



## Marcy6649

Wow just got on after 2 hours had it at 20% happiness. Now at 99% and no wishes to grant at all, really glad I haven't been trying for leaderboards! On bright side I'm welcoming Roz today have 6 hours left!


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

At what point does the left side of Fantasy Land become necessary to advance the story? (The side with the Alice In Wonderland stuff) I only want to use the magic for it when I have to.


----------



## liljc

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> At what point does the left side of Fantasy Land become necessary to advance the story? (The side with the Alice In Wonderland stuff) I only want to use the magic for it when I have to.



I don't think it is necessary to advance the story, but I think that as the story advances most people have found they needed the space to put all the new attractions that came with the new characters.


----------



## Yensid Magic

I just received the Dispersing the Curse (2) quest from Merlin which comes right after the Rapunzel The World Outside Quest.  Merlin says Go! Go! and on the Wikia page it says Clear Curse 65000 magic.  But I cannot find the are to be cleared.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Mousesaver

Just wondering if kids ever ride the tea cups?  Mine stay empty


----------



## elissa65

Mousesaver said:


> Just wondering if kids ever ride the tea cups?  Mine stay empty


I have one riding right now   His arms are raised up and his head is shaking from side to side, lol


----------



## Drizzle2008

Extremely long burger stand drop.  Currently stuck with one sitting at 3h48m....hilarious!  Removing it and placing it back to and from the shop fixes this.


----------



## Teddi-Kay

Twice I have put Minnie on a 24 hour task to get the Zurg ears and not gotten anything other than the magic. Pretty irritated!


----------



## mmmears

Well, I'm still playing some, but my game keeps shutting down after about a min or two.  I'm playing on an iPhone.  It crashes and needs to completely reload.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> Well, I'm still playing some, but my game keeps shutting down after about a min or two.  I'm playing on an iPhone.  It crashes and needs to completely reload.  Anyone else have this issue?



I only play this game on my ipad, but yes, I have noticed it has been crashing every once in a while recently.  I play Clash of Clans on both my iphone and ipad and that has been crashing too though much more often on my iphone than on my ipad.  My guess is that it is an apple product issue and not an issue with the game.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Got the quest to welcome Donald!!!

Can definitely tell that others weren't joking when they said he would take a while... Gonna try and use this opportunity to max out all my Mickey and Griend characters. 

Zurg-wise I have most of his guns, and about a third of his ears... So slowly but surely.....


----------



## FloranaPrincess

All that's left to level up for me are Celia, Roz, Eve and Wall-e then i can finally progress to fantasyland! Took way longer than i anticipated XD I'm going to feel so peaceful once they all reach level cap.


----------



## liljc

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Got the quest to welcome Donald!!!
> 
> Can definitely tell that others weren't joking when they said he would take a while... Gonna try and use this opportunity to max out all my Mickey and Griend characters.
> 
> Zurg-wise I have most of his guns, and about a third of his ears... So slowly but surely.....




Yeah Donald and Zorg were a pain.  I was hoping Aurora would be better but I'm finding her ears to be a pain.

According to the wiki page both her ears and tiaras are supposed to be 'epic'

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Aurora

But i got the 15 tiaras no problem while I'm stuck at 4 ears.  The oddest part was that I had 3 ears and 2 tiaras at one point then all of a sudden the game stopped dropping ear tokens for me.   Next thing I know I have 15 tiaras and 3 ear tokens.  So far today I've only been able to add 1 more ear token.

Donald did two quests right after I got him.  One to reunite and go on a date with Daisy that was only 2 short parts long.  The other was looking for his boat and dealing with the frustration of not being able to find it that was 4 parts long and ended with a 12 hour task in the PhilharMagic but it didn't give me the boat when he was done.  Now I have to level him up and hope for more quests so I can add his boat.


----------



## mmmears

FloranaPrincess said:


> All that's left to level up for me are Celia, Roz, Eve and Wall-e then i can finally progress to fantasyland! Took way longer than i anticipated XD I'm going to feel so peaceful once they all reach level cap.



Are you trying to level all your characters up before opening up Fantasyland?  (or am I misunderstanding?)  I was thinking about doing that, but I have so many that are around level 4 or 5 that I just decided to go ahead and start Fantasyland today. Not sure if it was the best way to spend my magic...


----------



## Drizzle2008

Now I'm getting an issue where nothing responds to my touch and/or the game locking up at the initial loading screen (before the music comes on), so I'm forced to restart.  Oh Gameloft.....


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

FloranaPrincess said:


> All that's left to level up for me are Celia, Roz, Eve and Wall-e then i can finally progress to fantasyland! Took way longer than i anticipated XD I'm going to feel so peaceful once they all reach level cap.



Thinking I might do all as well before continuing. It's probably better to get the, all done and focus on this at once, than trying to do it whilst also trying to progress the story. Given the difficulty with Donald and Zurg, I'm hoping that this will give me ample time to get a decent amount of this sorted! 



liljc said:


> Yeah Donald and Zorg were a pain.  I was hoping Aurora would be better but I'm finding her ears to be a pain.
> 
> According to the wiki page both her ears and tiaras are supposed to be 'epic'
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Aurora
> 
> But i got the 15 tiaras no problem while I'm stuck at 4 ears.  The oddest part was that I had 3 ears and 2 tiaras at one point then all of a sudden the game stopped dropping ear tokens for me.   Next thing I know I have 15 tiaras and 3 ear tokens.  So far today I've only been able to add 1 more ear token.
> 
> Donald did two quests right after I got him.  One to reunite and go on a date with Daisy that was only 2 short parts long.  The other was looking for his boat and dealing with the frustration of not being able to find it that was 4 parts long and ended with a 12 hour task in the PhilharMagic but it didn't give me the boat when he was done.  Now I have to level him up and hope for more quests so I can add his boat.



Aurora too!? Dearly me D:


----------



## FloranaPrincess

mmmears said:


> Are you trying to level all your characters up before opening up Fantasyland?  (or am I misunderstanding?)  I was thinking about doing that, but I have so many that are around level 4 or 5 that I just decided to go ahead and start Fantasyland today. Not sure if it was the best way to spend my magic...



Yep! That's exactly what I'm doing so I can enjoy the next part of the story better.



SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Thinking I might do all as well before continuing. It's probably better to get the, all done and focus on this at once, than trying to do it whilst also trying to progress the story. Given the difficulty with Donald and Zurg, I'm hoping that this will give me ample time to get a decent amount of this sorted


Yeah I'm glad I'm doing this as it seems they're a pain to get drops for. If I have no other drops I need, then I can use my characters and drop rates for the important things.


----------



## mmmears

FloranaPrincess said:


> Yep! That's exactly what I'm doing so I can enjoy the next part of the story better.



It does sound like a good idea.  I opened up the first part of Fantasyland, but I'm not at the FL quests yet.  And I have most of my current characters ready to upgrade (but they will all need 2-5 more after this one) and about 50K magic saved up.  The next piece of Fantasyland is 65K magic, and I can do quite a bit of "upgrades" for that amount.  Ah, what to do?  What to do?  

ETA:  Also, I really want Minnie.  She's so cute!  And I'm close to unlocking her.  I bet she will cost a fair bit of magic, though.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Closer to welcoming Roz.  Tinkerbell and Jessie are both stuck in an endless loop.  Releasing/unlocking stuck characters while logged/signed out seems to fix this.


----------



## fab1976

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Got the quest to welcome Donald!!!
> 
> Can definitely tell that others weren't joking when they said he would take a while... Gonna try and use this opportunity to max out all my Mickey and Griend characters.
> 
> Zurg-wise I have most of his guns, and about a third of his ears... So slowly but surely.....



You seem to be the closest to where I am so I find myself consulting you most often! Do you remember what happened before you welcomed Donald? I have Flora and Zurg waiting to be welcomed, Rapunzel is on her second 24 hour task.  I just want Donald! Don't care for the fairies or Sleeping Beauty people, just want to finish Mickey and friends!


----------



## hopemax

fab1976 said:


> You seem to be the closest to where I am so I find myself consulting you most often! Do you remember what happened before you welcomed Donald? I have Flora and Zurg waiting to be welcomed, Rapunzel is on her second 24 hour task.  I just want Donald! Don't care for the fairies or Sleeping Beauty people, just want to finish Mickey and friends!



According to the Wiki page, You have to Welcome Flora, and then build Fairy Hut and Flora has a 60min task (A Hut Called Home 2 part quest), then Rapunzel has a 4 hour task (Town Bound), then one of the side quests will be "Welcome A Sailor."


----------



## fab1976

hopemax said:


> According to the Wiki page, You have to Welcome Flora, and then build Fairy Hut and Flora has a 60min task (A Hut Called Home 2 part quest), then Rapunzel has a 4 hour task (Town Bound), then one of the side quests will be "Welcome A Sailor."



Lordy that's a long ways off. Can't stop playing but I wish it was a bit faster to do things!


----------



## Shir Kahn

mmmears said:


> It does sound like a good idea.  I opened up the first part of Fantasyland, but I'm not at the FL quests yet.  And I have most of my current characters ready to upgrade (but they will all need 2-5 more after this one) and about 50K magic saved up.  The next piece of Fantasyland is 65K magic, and I can do quite a bit of "upgrades" for that amount.  Ah, what to do?  What to do?
> 
> ETA:  Also, I really want Minnie.  She's so cute!  And I'm close to unlocking her.  I bet she will cost a fair bit of magic, though.



I just unlocked Minnie a few days ago, I think (although I'm not 100% on this) that she cost me 35k.  I know her house cost 20k.

Does anyone know how long after unlocking Minnie that you start on Tangled?


----------



## jb405

Shir Kahn said:


> I just unlocked Minnie a few days ago, I think (although I'm not 100% on this) that she cost me 35k.  I know her house cost 20k.
> 
> Does anyone know how long after unlocking Minnie that you start on Tangled?



I unlocked her about a week ago and I've been working on Flynn and Randall for a couple days now. So should be soon!


----------



## hopemax

Shir Kahn said:


> I just unlocked Minnie a few days ago, I think (although I'm not 100% on this) that she cost me 35k.  I know her house cost 20k.
> 
> Does anyone know how long after unlocking Minnie that you start on Tangled?



This is the Wikia link to Minnie's first story quest after she is welcomed.  If you keep clicking on next, you can view the progression.  And if anyone hasn't gotten that far, you can select Back to see how many steps until where you are.

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Back_Together

After the quest with building her house, and Relax at Home (16 hrs) she has

Strum a Tune (18 hours)

then it's Welcome a Thief, which is Flynn.


----------



## liljc

This game sure can be crazy sometimes.  I struggled to get Aurora's ears for 2 straight days.   I managed to get only 4 ears during those 2 days.  At one point I literally did 20+ tasks in a row with no ears dropped.   Then today I got ears to drop just about every time.  I ended up getting the last 11 ears I needed plus 4 more during the 4 hours that Aurora was being welcomed into the game.   I guess sometimes you just never know when you will be in an ugly slump and when you'll be on a crazy hot streak.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Definitely think I'm in a slump... Still not one sign of a Donald token since receiving his welcome quest almost two days ago now...


----------



## Marcy6649

I have welcomed Roz and am now working on Pete but it's been days and I have 7 hats but only 2 ears any tips?


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> At what point does the left side of Fantasy Land become necessary to advance the story? (The side with the Alice In Wonderland stuff) I only want to use the magic for it when I have to.



It _technically_ does become necessary to clear to advance because it is a Merlin quest to clear that land. I had cleared it ahead of time for space and when that Merlin quest popped up I was just given the completion reward and the game continued.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Definitely think I'm in a slump... Still not one sign of a Donald token since receiving his welcome quest almost two days ago now...



Donald is just as stubborn in the game as he is in real life isn't he? 

I'm on week 3 trying to get him and I am finally in the home stretch - only need 3 ear hats


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Donald is just as stubborn in the game as he is in real life isn't he?
> 
> I'm on week 3 trying to get him and I am finally in the home stretch - only need 3 ear hats



3 weeks!?!?! Gawsh!!! Best not get my hopes up anytime soon! Managed a sailor hat and ears this morning... 2 down, 28 more to go!!!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> It _technically_ does become necessary to clear to advance because it is a Merlin quest to clear that land. I had cleared it ahead of time for space and when that Merlin quest popped up I was just given the completion reward and the game continued.



This is correct. I ignored it for awhile because it was 65K and I didn't really need the space. As soon as you are done welcoming Rapunzel, a quest will come up to work your magic to clear the curse. I think I had it technically available to open for 2 weeks before that. I believe you then have to finish this to welcome Flora.


----------



## johnmcbride3

Don't know if anyone noticed, but you can buy missing items for characters with gems, though it is very expensive.


----------



## jypfoto

I'm encountering my first real glitch. Collecting parts for Randall and it's at 7/8 for the first item (the scroll).  I've gotten what should've been the 8th drop 3 times now and it's not getting credited.  I'll give it one more try.  Only other thing is to pay 35 tokens for the last item and skip the wait time.  Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## mmmears

Marcy6649 said:


> I have welcomed Roz and am now working on Pete but it's been days and I have 7 hats but only 2 ears any tips?



I don't have any good advice, other to hang in there.  I felt that getting the parts for Pete took forever.  I think I finally got them about a week ago.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Which of the characters that require gems to get offer storyline quests if any? I have not used any gems since beginning the game and have 480. Pluto is cheapest but is he or any others really worth it or better off spent on tea cups?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> Which of the characters that require gems to get offer storyline quests if any? I have not used any gems since beginning the game and have 480. Pluto is cheapest but is he or any others really worth it or better off spent on tea cups?



It really depends where you are in the game. All gem characters come with their own advantages, as do some attractions. I would always pick characters over attractions for gems though.

Pluto helps with Donald tokens and to defeat Pete.
Rex helps with Zurg tokens and to defeat Zurg.
Wall-E helps with Eve tokens and is extremely cute.
Maximus helps with Tangled tokens and to defeat Mother Gothel.
Boo is erm.... I'm sure she'll become useful one day.

So as I say, really depends on the priorities of your game right now.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Oh and Merryweather thus far helps get her sisters tokens... And maybe more sleeping beauty tokens later on (I'm not that far yet)


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> It really depends where you are in the game. All gem characters come with their own advantages, as do some attractions. I would always pick characters over attractions for gems though.
> 
> Pluto helps with Donald tokens and to defeat Pete.
> Rex helps with Zurg tokens and to defeat Zurg.
> Wall-E helps with Eve tokens and is extremely cute.
> Maximus helps with Tangled tokens and to defeat Mother Gothel.
> Boo is erm.... I'm sure she'll become useful one day.
> 
> So as I say, really depends on the priorities of your game right now.


So o just got Pluto so I can get help with Donald tokens. Is plutos house have much of any need? It's like 60 gems so I only want it if there's some kind of need.


----------



## fab1976

Pluto has a storyline from the beginning, just leveled him up to a 10 and he's done with quests from what I can tell. Rex seemed to do nothing, but just leveled him to 7 I think it was and suddenly he has quests! He introduced himself just in case I didn't know who I was playing with for the last month or so. Maximus also has story lines.  Haven't bought Wall•E or Boo.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> So o just got Pluto so I can get help with Donald tokens. Is plutos house have much of any need? It's like 60 gems so I only want it if there's some kind of need.



His house doesn't really provide much in the way of usefulness... He'll probably require it for some of his quests, but the Donald related ones only require Minnie's house I believe


----------



## mshanson3121

So... how do I defeat Zurg? lol. I'm level 26, have Roz and Pete (just got them both in the last couple days), and I have the area to the left of Space Mountain opened up. I haven't gotten any "Zurg"-related quests in a while now.


----------



## mmmears

mshanson3121 said:


> So... how do I defeat Zurg? lol. I'm level 26, have Roz and Pete (just got them both in the last couple days), and I have the area to the left of Space Mountain opened up. I haven't gotten any "Zurg"-related quests in a while now.



I was in that same place about a week ago and it seemed like nothing was going on, but then I finally got the "defeat Zurg" quests.  I think you are very close.


----------



## mmmears

I finished Mickey's 10 "I miss Minnie" quests today.  According to the wiki the next one in line is "just breathe" with Daisy.  However, the only new quest I have is the one to actually welcome Minnie (which I am guessing will take a long, long time).  Does anyone remember if this is normal?


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

mmmears said:


> I finished Mickey's 10 "I miss Minnie" quests today.  According to the wiki the next one in line is "just breathe" with Daisy.  However, the only new quest I have is the one to actually welcome Minnie (which I am guessing will take a long, long time).  Does anyone remember if this is normal?



Yes it's normal for the quests not to follow the exact same way for everyone as quest progression is more tied to how many quests you have completed instead of which specific ones you have completed. Of course there are quests that do follow the same thread for everyone (i.e. unlocking characters), so it's a bit confusing to keep track. When I got stuck or wasn't immediately seeing what others were, I would circle back to quests I hadn't completed yet or leveled up characters and that would eventually bump things along. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I finished Mickey's 10 "I miss Minnie" quests today.  According to the wiki the next one in line is "just breathe" with Daisy.  However, the only new quest I have is the one to actually welcome Minnie (which I am guessing will take a long, long time).  Does anyone remember if this is normal?



"Welcome Minnie" is the 10th part of the I miss Minnie quests.  You need to actually welcome her to proceed to the Daisy quest.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

mmmears said:


> I finished Mickey's 10 "I miss Minnie" quests today.  According to the wiki the next one in line is "just breathe" with Daisy.  However, the only new quest I have is the one to actually welcome Minnie (which I am guessing will take a long, long time).  Does anyone remember if this is normal?


Welcoming Minnie definitely isn't as bad as some!


----------



## Drizzle2008

Unlocked Roz, now to work on EVE and Pete.


----------



## liljc

I was doing so well at not accidentally tapping the gem boost and losing gems then in the past two days I lost over 50 gems because of a couple of accidental taps.  Frustrating.  Like everybody else I have no idea why this game doesn't have some kind of fail safe system in place to confirm that you actually want to spend the gems instead of stealing them away from people


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> I was doing so well at not accidentally tapping the gem boost and losing gems then in the past two days I lost over 50 gems because of a couple of accidental taps.  Frustrating.  Like everybody else I have no idea why this game doesn't have some kind of fail safe system in place to confirm that you actually want to spend the gems instead of stealing them away from people



Me, too.    It's incredibly annoying.  It would be easy for them to fix it, so at this point I am assuming that the game makers like it this way.  



hopemax said:


> "Welcome Minnie" is the 10th part of the I miss Minnie quests.  You need to actually welcome her to proceed to the Daisy quest.



Ah, you are right!  It's showing up as Part 10 so now it makes sense that I am not progressing.  I guess I will be spending the next few days looking for bows and for Minnie Mouse ears.


----------



## fab1976

Princess4 said:


> I saved all the smiley faces cause i figured this was coming i had 8 when it started but someone had 25 so its either a glitch or a cheater casue i think at max i had saved 10-12 of them knowing this was a possibility hopefully a gem attraction sale for the holiday otherwise i am spending my saved gems on merryweater



Best tip I've read and followed! After the last wishes event I stopped tapping my happy faces and let them build up. Started at number 1 on my server!  Going to remember to do that at the end of this event too, thanks!


----------



## liljc

I thought the most smiley faces you could have walking around your park was 7


Princess4 said:


> I saved all the smiley faces cause i figured this was coming i had 8 when it started but someone had 25 so its either a glitch or a cheater casue i think at max i had saved 10-12 of them knowing this was a possibility hopefully a gem attraction sale for the holiday otherwise i am spending my saved gems on merryweater



I thought the most smiley faces you could have walking around your park was 7 just like that's the most wishes you can have walking around your park.

I just know a new wish shows up every 30 minutes on the dot, but if you already have 7 outstanding wishes no more new ones will show up.  I just assumed that smiley faces worked the same way.  That smiley faces counted as wishes until you tapped the smiley face and actually applied it to your happiness.

I never tried to save up smiley faces though so I guess I was wrong?

Somebody on my leader board named Cherrypie20 was already at 15 when the event started and managed to add 34 more wishes during the first 7 1/2 hours of the event.  That seems impossible if you only get 1 new wish added to the game every 30 minutes.  Even if you gem the task that still doesn't make new wishes enter the game faster.  I think there is more than a glitch in the game going on.   Maybe some people figure out how to cheat the system?

Again maybe I don't understand how the wish system works.


----------



## mmmears

The most smiley faces I can have walking around is 7 so I don't understand how people can have any more than that.  I save them up and only use them to keep my park at 99% happiness since I have my characters busy doing other tasks at the moment.  I don't get a new guest until I use up one of the 7.


----------



## mar7967

I also don't understand why they don't ask for confirmation before spending gems, but I do have a tip for people who accidentally spend gems and realize right away - I have done this 3 times now, and all 3 times, I immediately quit the app and deleted it from my iPhone. I then redownloaded the game, and because it syncs to Game Center, I didn't lose my progress (other than maybe a few minutes to an hour of play) and my gems were back.

This is worth it to me to keep the gems.


----------



## mmmears

mar7967 said:


> I also don't understand why they don't ask for confirmation before spending gems, but I do have a tip for people who accidentally spend gems and realize right away - I have done this 3 times now, and all 3 times, I immediately quit the app and deleted it from my iPhone. I then redownloaded the game, and because it syncs to Game Center, I didn't lose my progress (other than maybe a few minutes to an hour of play) and my gems were back.
> 
> This is worth it to me to keep the gems.




It would be worth it... I'd be afraid to try this because I'd be really, really upset if I would lose all my progress (happened to me in another game when my phone needed to be reset).  I'm glad this is working for you!


----------



## fab1976

I had about 7 walking around wanting to see Rapunzel while she was doing a 24 hour task, and there were others at the same time.  I had 10-15, definitely more than the 7 mentioned is the maximum allowed.  Hadn't heard about the every 30 minutes thing, I really don't usually pay attention to how many are around at a given time!  Just love that I started out on the top for the event because of this, I usually start and end in the 50-100 bracket, not the top 10 at any point.


----------



## SunDial

liljc said:


> Somebody on my leader board named Cherrypie20 was already at 15 when the event started.



You and I are on the same leader board for this wish event.  They gave me Disney Princess 53842 for my name.  I have 29 and in 29th and Cherrypie20 has 64 and in top spot.  I had saved 5 wishes leading up to the start of this event.  Thought it might come today.   The last 3 wish events I have received the 25 gems.  I do well with the shooting stars.  Magic events I  will get the 10 gems.  I am not purchasing any gems so I play these to get the gems and level up those that do not help get the gems.  I did very good with the broomsticks and ravens events.


----------



## liljc

fab1976 said:


> I had about 7 walking around wanting to see Rapunzel while she was doing a 24 hour task, and there were others at the same time.  I had 10-15, definitely more than the 7 mentioned is the maximum allowed.  Hadn't heard about the every 30 minutes thing, I really don't usually pay attention to how many are around at a given time!  Just love that I started out on the top for the event because of this, I usually start and end in the 50-100 bracket, not the top 10 at any point.




I wonder if the game functions differently for different people playing on different devices?  I have never ever ever had more than 7 wishes/happy faces walking around at the same time.   Up until I have 7 new wishes will enter the game exactly every 30 minutes at the top and bottom of each hour.  Once I have 7 no more wishes enter the game until I take care of one of the existing wishes/happy faces first then the next time the clock hits :00 or :30 a new wish is added to make it 7 again.   

Maybe if you let your happiness drop below a certain level things change?  My happiness is always over 85%.  It has never dropped below 85% since I got to that level really early on in the game.

It would be nice to figure out why some people are able to have limitless wishes/happy faces and others are limited to a maximum of 7.....


----------



## Shir Kahn

hopemax said:


> This is the Wikia link to Minnie's first story quest after she is welcomed.  If you keep clicking on next, you can view the progression.  And if anyone hasn't gotten that far, you can select Back to see how many steps until where you are.
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Back_Together
> 
> After the quest with building her house, and Relax at Home (16 hrs) she has
> 
> Strum a Tune (18 hours)
> 
> then it's Welcome a Thief, which is Flynn.



Thanks!  I'm on Strum a Tune right now!


----------



## Drizzle2008

My wishes have dropped way down to two at the most.  I'm reminded of better times like....


----------



## Princess4

liljc said:


> I wonder if the game functions differently for different people playing on different devices?  I have never ever ever had more than 7 wishes/happy faces walking around at the same time.   Up until I have 7 new wishes will enter the game exactly every 30 minutes at the top and bottom of each hour.  Once I have 7 no more wishes enter the game until I take care of one of the existing wishes/happy faces first then the next time the clock hits :00 or :30 a new wish is added to make it 7 again.
> 
> Maybe if you let your happiness drop below a certain level things change?  My happiness is always over 85%.  It has never dropped below 85% since I got to that level really early on in the game.
> 
> It would be nice to figure out why some people are able to have limitless wishes/happy faces and others are limited to a maximum of 7.....


So it just hit the top of the hour so I closed out and reopened so my wishes are on Main Street and no new wishes I really wish they would explain the frequency of wishes glad You have a system that works no too worried about the new wish event still trying to get Donald items and now the prince is available for tokens so I will do wishes if they areshort or rides 3 waiting for rapunzel but I sent her on a long task since her wish is 6 hours


----------



## Ross J 82

I only ever get around 5 wishes including yellow faces, maybe up to 7 and takes 30 minutes for another to appear even if I have none to grant. I play on Android so must be able to get more on other platforms.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

So I'm new to the game and am desperately trying to unlock Sarge so I can move on with the game. But the toy meeting and visiting the fun wheel aren't dropping the ears. I have 238 gems at the moment. Is it worth spending gems for the parachute drop or should I hold out and keep trying?


----------



## Ross J 82

Sarge ears takes an awful long time everytime you want to level him up. I would wait it out. A few characters always seem to take longer than others.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

Thank you!


----------



## Froggy169

So 8 minutes into the new event and the top guy on the leaderboard has over 9000 magic. Geez.


----------



## jeremy1002

Is there a way to change your name in the game?


----------



## mmmears

Froggy169 said:


> So 8 minutes into the new event and the top guy on the leaderboard has over 9000 magic. Geez.



Wow!  It takes me more than a day to get that much magic.  Jealous here!  I'm saving up so I can upgrade my characters and buy the next piece of land.


----------



## keenercam

Looking for advice on what to do now that I have enough magic to welcome Roz.  Here is who I have to level up. What would you advise?
Roz - welcome (30,000)
Boo to level 7 (4,300)
Celia Mae to level 3 (2,350)
Hamm to level 9 (11,550)
Rex to level 9 (5,600)
Sarge to level 8 (5,050)
Sulley to level 5 (4,900)
Tink to level 10 (8,700)
Wall-E to level 3 (2,350)

So, what should I do?  Level up several characters?  Or blow almost all of my magic to welcome Roz?


----------



## Marcy6649

I only get 3 wishes every hour


----------



## emhaile42

keenercam said:


> Looking for advice on what to do now that I have enough magic to welcome Roz.  Here is who I have to level up. What would you advise?
> Roz - welcome (30,000)
> Boo to level 7 (4,300)
> Celia Mae to level 3 (2,350)
> Hamm to level 9 (11,550)
> Rex to level 9 (5,600)
> Sarge to level 8 (5,050)
> Sulley to level 5 (4,900)
> Tink to level 10 (8,700)
> Wall-E to level 3 (2,350)
> 
> So, what should I do?  Level up several characters?  Or blow almost all of my magic to welcome Roz?



Roz isn't great starting out. I have her at level 5 and she can only do a 1 hour, 4 hour or a 6 hour with Mike. The four hour one does get you a Minnie bow, but I haven't had trouble getting those. She doesn't accumulate overnight much, but if you think it'll be a while before you get that much magic again, go ahead and get her!


----------



## tortilla24

jeremy1002 said:


> Is there a way to change your name in the game?


I believe you need to be logged into the Game Center.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

RextheDinosaur said:


> Thank you!






Froggy169 said:


> So 8 minutes into the new event and the top guy on the leaderboard has over 9000 magic. Geez.



Welcome to the Disboards!


----------



## keenercam

Thanks, emhaile42!


----------



## keenercam

Thanks, emhaile42!


----------



## Princess4

So I think the idea of wishes every 30 min seems to be true but mine is 7 min past the hour and half hour thanks for the tip got me in the top 10 for the wish event I would have never paid attention without your post thanks again


----------



## Wonderlands

I originally played this on my phone, but my phone always seems to crash when I play, so I restarted by playing on Windows. I'm slowly catching up, but I think the Windows version is way more polished than Mobile.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

One Zurg Ears left and Rex has just disappointed me with nothing!!! He'll be getting melted over the campfire if he fails to deliver next time.....

What is this game turning me into O___O


----------



## fab1976

The Incredibles are coming! Very excited about that, my daughter loves them!  Now I need to get through the Sleeping Beauty stuff so I can get them all .


----------



## emilyhuff

How do you know that about the incredibles?!


----------



## ZannaLand

emilyhuff said:


> How do you know that about the incredibles?!



It was just posted on the game's official social media accounts:
https://www.facebook.com/DisneyMagicKingdoms/
https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/738385198002360321


----------



## Princess4

ZannaLand said:


> It was just posted on the game's official social media accounts:
> https://www.facebook.com/DisneyMagicKingdoms/
> https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/738385198002360321


We reached the 1st goal wonder if we can hit all 5 today


----------



## Sarah300183

Can anyone help... I'm quite new to this game, currently at level 16. 

Anyways I'm doing goofy quest where he and mickey have to go hatch a new plan. The problem is, this is now the 3rd time in a row I'm having to do this quest.. which is a bummer as the quest is a 12 hour one and takes up 2 of my characters time.

You see, when I click on the green tick, it doesn't recognise nor reward me with the finished quest, but it automatically resets it and starts the timer again. 

Has anyone else had this problem? If so, is there a fix for it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Froggy169 said:


> So 8 minutes into the new event and the top guy on the leaderboard has over 9000 magic. Geez.



I happened to have all my characters on 12 hour quests that expired shortly after this even opened.  When I was done clicking all of them and my farm, I was sitting in 1st with 11,000 magic!  I'm sure people below me were cursing my name!    I've currently got an 18,000 lead on 2nd place, I think I'm safe on this event!


----------



## BJ7644

Sarah300183 said:


> Can anyone help... I'm quite new to this game, currently at level 16.
> 
> Anyways I'm doing goofy quest where he and mickey have to go hatch a new plan. The problem is, this is now the 3rd time in a row I'm having to do this quest.. which is a bummer as the quest is a 12 hour one and takes up 2 of my characters time.
> 
> You see, when I click on the green tick, it doesn't recognise nor reward me with the finished quest, but it automatically resets it and starts the timer again.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? If so, is there a fix for it?
> 
> Thanks.



I'm currently having this problem with Buzz in a 12 hour task. He's been stuck for 2 days and I have wishes building for him, 4 or 5 now, which is really slowing my progress on the event.

Sorry I can't help with a fix - but your not alone!


----------



## Drizzle2008

Sarah300183 said:


> Can anyone help... I'm quite new to this game, currently at level 16.
> 
> Anyways I'm doing goofy quest where he and mickey have to go hatch a new plan. The problem is, this is now the 3rd time in a row I'm having to do this quest.. which is a bummer as the quest is a 12 hour one and takes up 2 of my characters time.
> 
> You see, when I click on the green tick, it doesn't recognise nor reward me with the finished quest, but it automatically resets it and starts the timer again.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? If so, is there a fix for it?
> 
> Thanks.



I encountered this issue recently.  When it is time to redeem the reward, start your game offline, make sure you're not connected/logged in, redeem reward while offline.  Once you're done go back online and login/reconnect.  You might not receive the rewards, but the time resetting will stop, your characters won't be locked in and that quest will be completed. Worked for me, give it a try, it might help.


----------



## liljc

mar7967 said:


> I also don't understand why they don't ask for confirmation before spending gems, but I do have a tip for people who accidentally spend gems and realize right away - I have done this 3 times now, and all 3 times, I immediately quit the app and deleted it from my iPhone. I then redownloaded the game, and because it syncs to Game Center, I didn't lose my progress (other than maybe a few minutes to an hour of play) and my gems were back.
> 
> This is worth it to me to keep the gems.




I wrote customer service and told them what happened and they were very kind and gifted me back 39 gems.  Then today (just 10 minutes ago) while I was clicking on bubbles over concession stands the game stuck and some how my pixie hollow window opened and I ended up pressing the button to spend 30 gems to finish pixie hollow early instead of collecting magic from a burger stand.   What a bummer.  Seems the only solution to avoid accidental gem purchases is to delete all concession stands and spread all the attractions out really far apart.

If they didn't force you to cram everything into such a limited amount of space that would help too.  Seems ridiculous that they don't let you use the other spaces around California Screamin and Space Mountain.

I think until they fix it so that you get a chance to confirm that you really want to spend the gems I am all done with any in game purchases.  Granted I only did 3 of the promos but I refuse to put more money into the game when it keeps stealing away my gems.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

Does anyone have any tips for getting more magic? I saw burger farms were popular until the amount of magic you got from each went down. Is a burger farm still the best option? I need magic to level up characters and unlock land.


----------



## fab1976

RextheDinosaur said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting more magic? I saw burger farms were popular until the amount of magic you got from each went down. Is a burger farm still the best option? I need magic to level up characters and unlock land.



I try and do several 60 minute tasks for the characters, find that helps build up magic the fastest!


----------



## liljc

Wow!  It let me clear the curse off the next section in fantasy land today (to the left of It's A Small World).  It costs 75,000 magic and will take 24 hours but it will be so nice to have more space to spread stuff out.  Its odd because it said complete more of Aurora's quests to clear this section but it was after the last part of the "True Nature" quest with Rapunzel and Flynn that it prompted the game to let me clear that section.


----------



## Princess4

liljc said:


> View attachment 173002
> 
> Wow!  It let me clear the curse off the next section in fantasy land today (to the left of It's A Small World).  It costs 75,000 magic and will take 24 hours but it will be so nice to have more space to spread stuff out.  Its odd because it said complete more of Aurora's quests to clear this section but it was after the last part of the "True Nature" quest with Rapunzel and Flynn that it prompted the game to let me clear that section.


There was also a aurora quest in there it was just quicker so you had to finish rapunzel one to unlock it the next land should be available right after and its 24 hours


----------



## liljc

Princess4 said:


> There was also a aurora quest in there it was just quicker so you had to finish rapunzel one to unlock it the next land should be available right after and its 24 hours




I immediately sent Rapunzel and Flynn on the "View from the Tower, Pt 5" quest which takes 16 hours.   That's the only quest I have left open so not sure what happens after that.  Aurora is upgrading to level 6 at the moment.  Donald is close to being ready to go to level 5 (just need 1 more sailor hat) I think that will prompt Donald's Boat to be available.   I have to be getting close to welcoming Prince Phillip.    I know you are a little further than me.  Did you get to welcome Prince Phillip yet or start your battle with Mother Gothel?


----------



## Princess4

liljc said:


> I immediately sent Rapunzel and Flynn on the "View from the Tower, Pt 5" quest which takes 16 hours.   That's the only quest I have left open so not sure what happens after that.  Aurora is upgrading to level 6 at the moment.  Donald is close to being ready to go to level 5 (just need 1 more sailor hat) I think that will prompt Donald's Boat to be available.   I have to be getting close to welcoming Prince Phillip.    I know you are a little further than me.  Did you get to welcome Prince Phillip yet or start your battle with Mother Gothel?


Here is what happened it's from a walk through on Facebook
 Removed the info it is not mine posted it without permission please join this group if you would like to read any walkthroughs 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/DisneyMagicKingdoms/


----------



## Sarah300183

Drizzle2008 said:


> I encountered this issue recently.  When it is time to redeem the reward, start your game offline, make sure you're not connected/logged in, redeem reward while offline.  Once you're done go back online and login/reconnect.  You might not receive the rewards, but the time resetting will stop, your characters won't be locked in and that quest will be completed. Worked for me, give it a try, it might help.



Thank you, will try that and report back.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Only three characters left to level up to 10, celia mae, boo and roz, who are all currently at level 8. Drops seems to be rarer for roz and celia so i think i'm going to open up fantasyland now and continue the story. I've given up on my own method XD


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

I FINALLY welcomed Donald yesterday - PHEW! He is currently looking for his boat, hopefully that unlocks soon.

I'm only 3 ear hats away from welcoming Prince Phillip. Looking forward to that so I can get to Mother Gothel!

I'm hoping the next land will be included in the next update. By the looks of the pirate ship, I think it's Adventureland. Would LOVE for pirates to be added!!!!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

liljc said:


> View attachment 173002
> 
> Wow!  It let me clear the curse off the next section in fantasy land today (to the left of It's A Small World).  It costs 75,000 magic and will take 24 hours but it will be so nice to have more space to spread stuff out.  Its odd because it said complete more of Aurora's quests to clear this section but it was after the last part of the "True Nature" quest with Rapunzel and Flynn that it prompted the game to let me clear that section.



I accidentally cleared the land NEXT to that one the other morning (65,000k magic and 24hrs to clear) - I was so mad at myself!!!

But it allowed me to space things out better in that land and I'm sure it will be a Merlin quest to clear it, so at least I'm ahead of schedule! LOL


----------



## emilyhuff

I feel like I am so far behind in this game! I just got the quest to welcome Minnie!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

emilyhuff said:


> I feel like I am so far behind in this game! I just got the quest to welcome Minnie!



You aren't as far behind as you think! Get passed those long Minnie quests and you're on to Tangled


----------



## Zorkel567

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> I FINALLY welcomed Donald yesterday - PHEW! He is currently looking for his boat, hopefully that unlocks soon.
> 
> I'm only 3 ear hats away from welcoming Prince Phillip. Looking forward to that so I can get to Mother Gothel!
> 
> I'm hoping the next land will be included in the next update. By the looks of the pirate ship, I think it's Adventureland. Would LOVE for pirates to be added!!!!



While I could be wrong, I think the next update will be a Tomorrowland expansion to tie in with the Incredibles.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I still need just ONE more Donald hat to drop! Prince Phillip tokens seem to be dropping pretty easily for me, but I'm still focusing on gathering magic and wishes for the events, so I'm just hoping to get him by tomorrow, unless we get some other sort of crazy event when this one ends. I like progressing the story, but I also REALLY like free gems. 

The Incredibles characters are definitely coming, but with the sneak peek screen shots that have been released, it looks like we are getting more land by California Screaming, not Tomorrowland. Which is weird because Tomorrowland would make more sense!


----------



## mmmears

emilyhuff said:


> I feel like I am so far behind in this game! I just got the quest to welcome Minnie!



I feel the same way and I do have Minnie (but just got her a couple of days ago).  As someone told me on a previous page, getting the Minnie items wasn't as bad as some other characters.


----------



## figment_jii

I haven't ever gotten a child with a wish for Wall-E, Mike, Sully, Sarge, or some of the other characters.  Mostly I get wishes for Mickey, Daisy, Woody, Buzz, Jessie, Bo Peep and few others.  Are only some characters wish eligible?  I can understand the gem-only characters not being part of the wish system, but I'm a little surprised by some of the non-gem characters.  Or does it have to do with the level of the characters or something else?


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Zorkel567 said:


> While I could be wrong, I think the next update will be a Tomorrowland expansion to tie in with the Incredibles.



Yes you are correct! I did see that and it will be available June 17th for update. Hoping there will additional ones in this update (wishful thinking I'm sure!)


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> I FINALLY welcomed Donald yesterday - PHEW! He is currently looking for his boat, hopefully that unlocks soon.
> 
> I'm only 3 ear hats away from welcoming Prince Phillip. Looking forward to that so I can get to Mother Gothel!
> 
> I'm hoping the next land will be included in the next update. By the looks of the pirate ship, I think it's Adventureland. Would LOVE for pirates to be added!!!!



My Donald is at level 5 and still no boat.  So he has to get to level 6 at least before they give us the boat.

Ughh I was hoping I was close to getting Prince Phillip after part 5 of the view from the tower, but that finished and now there is a part 6.  "Send Rapunzel to paint a mural on the Tower's wall" (24 hour task).  She has 3 wishes that she needs to grant so I'll start her on that in about 6 hours.  Maybe I'll get to start working on Price Phillip tomorrow.

In the mean time Aurora will be going to level 7 as soon as Flora is done going to level 9 in 5 hours.  Just in case I don't have Aurora leveled up enough to get to start welcoming Prince Phillip.

I have mixed emotions about all these events.  I love all the gems I am getting, but it has pretty much knocked me down to just Rex working on Zurg items and just Pluto working on Donald items.  Those two (Donald and Zurg) are really getting the short end from all of these events happening.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

liljc said:


> My Donald is at level 5 and still no boat.  So he has to get to level 6 at least before they give us the boat.
> 
> Ughh I was hoping I was close to getting Prince Phillip after part 5 of the view from the tower, but that finished and now there is a part 6.  "Send Rapunzel to paint a mural on the Tower's wall" (24 hour task).  She has 3 wishes that she needs to grant so I'll start her on that in about 6 hours.  Maybe I'll get to start working on Price Phillip tomorrow.
> 
> In the mean time Aurora will be going to level 7 as soon as Flora is done going to level 9 in 5 hours.  Just in case I don't have Aurora leveled up enough to get to start welcoming Prince Phillip.
> 
> I have mixed emotions about all these events.  I love all the gems I am getting, but it has pretty much knocked me down to just Rex working on Zurg items and just Pluto working on Donald items.  Those two (Donald and Zurg) are really getting the short end from all of these events happening.



Aurora doesn't have to be a specific level to unlock Prince Phillip - I only have her at Level 4! I haven't been leveling up so I can hoard magic, I'll level up when necessary or when quests stall.

You'll know you're getting close to Phillip when you get a 3-part Quest called "Prince in Peril" - I have a feeling once you complete that 24hr Punzie quest you'll be on your way!

I'll be leveling Donald up to 2 when he's done with his 12hr task, I am SO not looking forward to getting those ear hats again >_<


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I unlocked Prince Phillip yesterday after the 3 part task. I cannot remember what came right before it. However, I have not completed that 24 hour mural painting one because I didn't want Rapunzel tied up for so long. You do not need to complete it to unlock Phillip.


----------



## liljc

figment_jii said:


> I haven't ever gotten a child with a wish for Wall-E, Mike, Sully, Sarge, or some of the other characters.  Mostly I get wishes for Mickey, Daisy, Woody, Buzz, Jessie, Bo Peep and few others.  Are only some characters wish eligible?  I can understand the gem-only characters not being part of the wish system, but I'm a little surprised by some of the non-gem characters.  Or does it have to do with the level of the characters or something else?




Kids always seem to want wishes from which ever of my characters are on the longest tasks at the time.  But yeah, there are only certain characters that can prompt wishes from kids.  Here is a link of all the characters that could be called on for wishes from kids:

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Happiness_/_Wishes


----------



## fab1976

I got a wish from a kid for an attraction. Tried tapping him to send him to it, and it kept opening the store to attractions. I just got the quest to build Snugly Duckling and was waiting on more magic to build it. Turns out this kid wants that attraction and that one ONLY!  Now waiting for it to be built, and the kid is circling and waiting on it! Annoying during an event.


----------



## mmmears

Is anyone else noticing that the annoying ads are popping up much more frequently?  I am not getting "stuck" waiting for ads to load every single time I want to look at my character progress in the castle, and every time I want to see my progress on the special gem quests.  It use to happen to me some of the time, but at this point it's too much and getting very, very annoying. Did something change for everyone?


----------



## Marcy6649

I am finally welcoming Pete!!!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

mmmears said:


> Is anyone else noticing that the annoying ads are popping up much more frequently?  I am not getting "stuck" waiting for ads to load every single time I want to look at my character progress in the castle, and every time I want to see my progress on the special gem quests.  It use to happen to me some of the time, but at this point it's too much and getting very, very annoying. Did something change for everyone?



Weird - I have never once encountered any ads in this game


----------



## liljc

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I unlocked Prince Phillip yesterday after the 3 part task. I cannot remember what came right before it. However, I have not completed that 24 hour mural painting one because I didn't want Rapunzel tied up for so long. You do not need to complete it to unlock Phillip.



Interesting, maybe opening that next section in Fantasy land prompts the 3 part "Prince in Peril" task.  Not sure what else it could be since I have nothing else I can possible do to get that task started and all my characters are definitely upgraded high enough.   That section will finish in 4 hours and 54 minutes then I guess we'll see if that's the key.

I'll do the 24 hour mural painting task anyways.  My Rapunzel is at level 9 and already has all of her items to go to level 10.  It doesn't sound like she will be needed for the Prince in Peril task so I might as well get her task over with before I do need her to defeat Mother Gothel.


----------



## mmmears

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Weird - I have never once encountered any ads in this game



Really?  Lucky!!!  

I get the same one for Chiquita Bananas constantly.    I'm playing on an iPhone -- maybe that makes a difference?  The ads are now popping up so often that it's ruining my gameplay.


----------



## fab1976

mmmears said:


> Really?  Lucky!!!
> 
> I get the same one for Chiquita Bananas constantly.    I'm playing on an iPhone -- maybe that makes a difference?  The ads are now popping up so often that it's ruining my gameplay.


Playing on iPhone and no ads either.  Contact game support, it doesn't seem like something that should be happening.


----------



## ldauksch

Hey everyone! I've been playing the game since the app was released and just recently found this thread. I CANNOT get Donald's tokens to drop. I'm pretty sure I've been trying for over a week now. I just got all his hats but cannot get his ears. Pluto and Goofy are not dropping them and it's driving me CRAZY!!! Anyone else take over a week to welcome Donald? 



mmmears said:


> Really?  Lucky!!!
> 
> I get the same one for Chiquita Bananas constantly.    I'm playing on an iPhone -- maybe that makes a difference?  The ads are now popping up so often that it's ruining my gameplay.



Also, I'm on an iPhone as well and no ads for me either.


----------



## mmmears

Well, I'm glad I asked.  It seems really weird the way they just started popping up all over the place.

I have contacted support twice now, though, and never even had a response (both times for missing gems).  Any suggestions?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Quick question: when do you unlock the Maximus deal? Is it after you unlock Minnie? I just want to know so I can time my unlocking of fantasyland with when I get paid


----------



## mmmears

FloranaPrincess said:


> Quick question: when do you unlock the Maximus deal? Is it after you unlock Minnie? I just want to know so I can time my unlocking of fantasyland with when I get paid



I can't tell you exactly when the deal comes up, but I've had Minnie for a while now and haven't unlocked Maximus' deal or any of the Tangled characters and quests yet.  I hope this helps.


----------



## liljc

liljc said:


> Interesting, maybe opening that next section in Fantasy land prompts the 3 part "Prince in Peril" task.  Not sure what else it could be since I have nothing else I can possible do to get that task started and all my characters are definitely upgraded high enough.   That section will finish in 4 hours and 54 minutes then I guess we'll see if that's the key.
> 
> I'll do the 24 hour mural painting task anyways.  My Rapunzel is at level 9 and already has all of her items to go to level 10.  It doesn't sound like she will be needed for the Prince in Peril task so I might as well get her task over with before I do need her to defeat Mother Gothel.




As soon as that new section of Fantasy Land finished it prompted the Prince in Peril quest.  It also prompted me to build Donald's Boat (takes 2 hours) and immediately let me start to clear the curse on the next section of Fantasy Land (65,000 magic/24 hour).


----------



## jb405

FloranaPrincess said:


> Quick question: when do you unlock the Maximus deal? Is it after you unlock Minnie? I just want to know so I can time my unlocking of fantasyland with when I get paid



Minnie has a couple of quests before you will open the tangled characters. You have to garden, build her house, and play the ukulele. After that you will be asked to welcome a thief -Flynn Ryder - and at that time you can get Maximus and will likely be offered the deal.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

mmmears said:


> Well, I'm glad I asked.  It seems really weird the way they just started popping up all over the place.
> 
> I have contacted support twice now, though, and never even had a response (both times for missing gems).  Any suggestions?



I'm also playing on an iPhone and those Chiquita banana ads are driving me crazy! They don't load right away so I don't know it's coming and I think I might just be froze so I try to tap the screen and then it takes me to safari because I clicked on the ad without realizing it.


----------



## Zorkel567

ldauksch said:


> Hey everyone! I've been playing the game since the app was released and just recently found this thread. I CANNOT get Donald's tokens to drop. I'm pretty sure I've been trying for over a week now. I just got all his hats but cannot get his ears. Pluto and Goofy are not dropping them and it's driving me CRAZY!!! Anyone else take over a week to welcome Donald?



No ads on my iPhone either!

I've been working on Donald's tokens for likely over a week now too. I have 9 ears and only 4 hats so far.


----------



## Princess4

Zorkel567 said:


> No ads on my iPhone either!
> 
> I've been working on Donald's tokens for likely over a week now too. I have 9 ears and only 4 hats so far.


I gave up on Donald because of all these mini quest trying to save gems for the next sale whichever will hopefully be Father's Day or after the update I only go for Donald tokens on the overnight or non wish or gold token characters think I will get the prince before him


----------



## FloranaPrincess

jb405 said:


> Minnie has a couple of quests before you will open the tangled characters. You have to garden, build her house, and play the ukulele. After that you will be asked to welcome a thief -Flynn Ryder - and at that time you can get Maximus and will likely be offered the deal.


Aaaah thank you! Means I can time my quests correctly XD


----------



## mmmears

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I'm also playing on an iPhone and those Chiquita banana ads are driving me crazy! They don't load right away so I don't know it's coming and I think I might just be froze so I try to tap the screen and then it takes me to safari because I clicked on the ad without realizing it.



So why are we the only ones with the ads?  And, yes, that is exactly what is happening to me.  The whole game freezes and then I have to close Safari. It's really, really annoying.  I don't get why some of us are dealing with this and others aren't...


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> So why are we the only ones with the ads?  And, yes, that is exactly what is happening to me.  The whole game freezes and then I have to close Safari. It's really, really annoying.  I don't get why some of us are dealing with this and others aren't...




Possibly you clicked on something that has corrupted your phone or browser?   I'm really not sure.  I play on an ipad through the Disney Kingdom app logging in through my game center not through Safari.  I've never been a fan of running any games through Facebook and/or a browser.    

Maybe some info at this link might help?

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203987


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> Possibly you clicked on something that has corrupted your phone or browser?   I'm really not sure.  I play on an ipad through the Disney Kingdom app logging in through my game center not through Safari.  I've never been a fan of running any games through Facebook and/or a browser.
> 
> Maybe some info at this link might help?
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203987



I did send a message to support, but I am playing on the app on my iPhone, not on Safari.  But if I click on the ad accidentally it takes me to an ad on Safari.  I downloaded the game from the app store, and I am not having this issue on any other apps, just this one.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

mmmears said:


> So why are we the only ones with the ads?  And, yes, that is exactly what is happening to me.  The whole game freezes and then I have to close Safari. It's really, really annoying.  I don't get why some of us are dealing with this and others aren't...



I don't think there's a corruption within the phone cause it's presented by Chiquita banana but it's about Disney. I actually had a break for a little while but they just started up again a couple days ago. It used to pop up when I looked in my character book but now it pops up when I check my status for the challenges (like the wish granted challenge). It's super annoying to accidentally click! 

Lol it can't just be us experiencing this, if so maybe it's a lucky sign and we need to just enter the promotion that keeps popping up!


----------



## jeanne c

hello everyone,
what piece of land is available to purchase after you get Repuzel? I can't seem to find it.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thank you


----------



## jeremy1002

It might just be coincidence, but I was getting a lot of ads too during play on iPhone but after logging into Game Center I haven't gotten any.  Are those that are getting ads logged into Game Center?


----------



## kathyk671

fab1976 said:


> Playing on iPhone and no ads either.  Contact game support, it doesn't seem like something that should be happening.



Hello everyone! Been stalking this thread since Day 1, finally getting around to commenting on this thing with the ads. I play on an iPhone and I get the Chiquita ad, too. It's a promotion to win a WDW trip, I think. Super annoying, but you don't have to wait for the whole thing to load. There's a little white "x" in the upper right corner to close it. My biggest problem has been forgetting to wait a beat on the event screen to see if it's going to pop up and accidentally clicking on it. Aggravating.


----------



## kathyk671

jeremy1002 said:


> It might just be coincidence, but I was getting a lot of ads too during play on iPhone but after logging into Game Center I haven't gotten any.  Are those that are getting ads logged into Game Center?


No to Game Center.


----------



## ABCastillo

kathyk671 said:


> No to Game Center.



I'm getting them on iPhone and iPad. I get another that doesn't old properly and asks me to turn my phone vertical... Which I never do. Lol. It's usually when I open the character book


----------



## mmmears

jeremy1002 said:


> It might just be coincidence, but I was getting a lot of ads too during play on iPhone but after logging into Game Center I haven't gotten any.  Are those that are getting ads logged into Game Center?



I am logged into Game Center.  At least, Game Center "welcomes" me back when I open the app.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Really?  Lucky!!!
> 
> I get the same one for Chiquita Bananas constantly.    I'm playing on an iPhone -- maybe that makes a difference?  The ads are now popping up so often that it's ruining my gameplay.


I am on Android and the bananas pop-up all of the time.


----------



## fab1976

Has anyone had a special offer for Merryweather? Think that's her name, the third fairy?


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

jeremy1002 said:


> It might just be coincidence, but I was getting a lot of ads too during play on iPhone but after logging into Game Center I haven't gotten any.  Are those that are getting ads logged into Game Center?



I'm connected to Game Center. Hopefully the promotion will just run its course and go away.


----------



## Diznygrl

mmmears said:


> Is anyone else noticing that the annoying ads are popping up much more frequently?  I am not getting "stuck" waiting for ads to load every single time I want to look at my character progress in the castle, and every time I want to see my progress on the special gem quests.  It use to happen to me some of the time, but at this point it's too much and getting very, very annoying. Did something change for everyone?




Yes, I came here to ask if anyone else was suddenly getting all these annoying ads whenever checking on characters in the castle or event stats. It's happening to me too and it's really annoying.

I play on an iPad and am logged into Game Center.


----------



## fab1976

Wonder if it's a regional things? Either country or state or province or or or....


----------



## liljc

Diznygrl said:


> Yes, I came here to ask if anyone else was suddenly getting all these annoying ads whenever checking on characters in the castle or event stats. It's happening to me too and it's really annoying.
> 
> I play on an iPad and am logged into Game Center.




Well there is no doubt that it is a game issue and it sounds like a pretty wide spread issue.  So far I'm lucky and I haven't had any encounter with these ads.  I really really hope that these annoying ads go away soon for the people that are being hit with them.


----------



## liljc

jeanne c said:


> hello everyone,
> what piece of land is available to purchase after you get Repuzel? I can't seem to find it.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thank you



The first two sections become available as soon as you are done defeating Zurg.  You don't get the opportunity to open any more sections until quite a while later.  First you have to add Rapunzel, Flynn, Flora, Fauna, and Aurora and progress through a bunch of their quests.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## jeanne c

liljc said:


> The first two sections become available as soon as you are done defeating Zurg.  You don't get the opportunity to open any more sections until quite a while later.  First you have to add Rapunzel, Flynn, Flora, Fauna, and Aurora and progress through a bunch of their quests.


Thank you for your help.  I guess I was confused when Merlin appeared and said to clear some land, go! go! go! 
*Dispersing the Curse (2)* in quests.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

bluecruiser said:


> I'm playing the game on iPhone, and haven't seen any ads so far.
> 
> For anyone seeing ads, have you spent real money on the game? I've bought a few of the character promos and I'm wondering if they're only showing ads to people who haven't spent money on the game.



I was just looking through a Facebook group I follow for this game and they also seem to think that people who don't buy anything are the ones seeing the ad. I haven't bought anything and a couple other people who haven't say they are seeing the ad too, however the ones who have bought things don't see it. Could have something to do with it.


----------



## hopemax

FloranaPrincess said:


> Quick question: when do you unlock the Maximus deal? Is it after you unlock Minnie? I just want to know so I can time my unlocking of fantasyland with when I get paid



I think all the offers come along twice.  First, when you unlock their story, so when you get Flynn.  But then they also seem to show up again when you are ready to do the battle against the villain in their story.  So when you need to battle Mother Gothel 27 times, or whatever it is.  I noticed I got a Rex offer when I had to battle Zurg.

PS, about the other issue under discussion.  iPhone, yes - annoying banana ads, yes - logged into Game Center, no - bought gems or characters.


----------



## Diznygrl

bluecruiser said:


> I'm playing the game on iPhone, and haven't seen any ads so far.
> 
> For anyone seeing ads, have you spent real money on the game? I've bought a few of the character promos and I'm wondering if they're only showing ads to people who haven't spent money on the game.



That was my first thought, though I didn't really want to believe it. Pretty underhanded if true. I haven't spent any money on the game nor do I plan to.


----------



## mmmears

Diznygrl said:


> That was my first thought, though I didn't really want to believe it. Pretty underhanded if true. I haven't spent any money on the game nor do I plan to.



Same here.


----------



## Princess4

fab1976 said:


> Has anyone had a special offer for Merryweather? Think that's her name, the third fairy?


Not yet maybe after the update later this month?


----------



## FriscoTiger

Is anybody having problems with things repeating??  My parade has been going nonstop for 8 days and will not stop. It counts down from 8 hours and then just starts all over again. I never have the option to stop it and collect it just automatically starts over again. And now Daisy is doing the same thing and it has been going on for 4 days. I now can't progress in the game because I have a quest for her and can't do it. Also I can't grant wishes so my happiness level is plummeting because I now have 7 wishes for daisy...so frustrated!


----------



## TheLittleMermaid568

FriscoTiger said:


> Is anybody having problems with things repeating??  My parade has been going nonstop for 8 days and will not stop. It counts down from 8 hours and then just starts all over again. I never have the option to stop it and collect it just automatically starts over again. And now Daisy is doing the same thing and it has been going on for 4 days. I now can't progress in the game because I have a quest for her and can't do it. Also I can't grant wishes so my happiness level is plummeting because I now have 7 wishes for daisy...so frustrated!


My parade has been going on for 3 days and when I click on it, a dialogue box with no words shows up. Who knows how long it will last!!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

For anyone that has Eve.. Is she worth getting right away? I've been trying for her ears for like a month and finally this morning the last one dropped. However, I have Flynn and he has two 16 hour quests coming up so I'm assuming Rapunzel is coming soon, he's already climbed the tower. So I'd hate to welcome Eve and waste magic when I could spend it on Rapunzel. But I also was planning on clearing some more space by California Screamin' for 25,000. 

I always try to keep my magic above 100,000. If I welcome Eve it'll leave me with exactly 100,000 left. Clearing the space would cost about half of what its costs to welcome Eve, or I could just keep saving and wait for Rapunzel. 

So basically should I welcome Eve or just clear some extra space and wait for Rapunzel and welcome Eve when nothing else is going on?


----------



## momtohms

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> For anyone that has Eve.. Is she worth getting right away? I've been trying for her ears for like a month and finally this morning the last one dropped. However, I have Flynn and he has two 16 hour quests coming up so I'm assuming Rapunzel is coming soon, he's already climbed the tower. So I'd hate to welcome Eve and waste magic when I could spend it on Rapunzel. But I also was planning on clearing some more space by California Screamin' for 25,000.
> 
> I always try to keep my magic above 100,000. If I welcome Eve it'll leave me with exactly 100,000 left. Clearing the space would cost about half of what its costs to welcome Eve, or I could just keep saving and wait for Rapunzel.
> 
> So basically should I welcome Eve or just clear some extra space and wait for Rapunzel and welcome Eve when nothing else is going on?



I spent a lot of time collecting stuff and saving magic to purchase her when it came up in the story line, and she really hasn't done much for the game so far. Since you're already onto the Tangled quests you're ahead of me though (I just welcomed Pete yesterday, and am working on defeating Zurg now) so maybe she is more useful for later quests? I wish I had held off on getting her and gotten Pete first though, so I'd be tempted to save her and get Rapunzel


----------



## momtohms

The Chiquita ads were driving me crazy! I use an iPhone, and was not logged into the game center and they were popping up all the time. Occasionally freezing the game. I ended up buying the Rex pack yesterday and haven't seen them since, so it seems like they are more likely to show up for those who haven't made any in-app purchases. Who knows though, they'll probably come back now that I've posted about no longer getting them 

Also, am I the only one who is annoyed that the top 10 ranking in the gold coin challenge has a decoration as the reward? I just want gems! I'm currently trying to demote myself out of the top 10. Haha!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

momtohms said:


> I spent a lot of time collecting stuff and saving magic to purchase her when it came up in the story line, and she really hasn't done much for the game so far. Since you're already onto the Tangled quests you're ahead of me though (I just welcomed Pete yesterday, and am working on defeating Zurg now) so maybe she is more useful for later quests? I wish I had held off on getting her and gotten Pete first though, so I'd be tempted to save her and get Rapunzel



I think I am gonna wait for Rapunzel instead. I don't plan on buying Wall-E so I don't know how much use I'll actually get out of her.


----------



## Zorkel567

Diznygrl said:


> That was my first thought, though I didn't really want to believe it. Pretty underhanded if true. I haven't spent any money on the game nor do I plan to.



While I don't think it's right for them not to be upfront about it, in some ways it makes sense. It's a freemium game, and so while free, the goal is to get players to put real money to it. If nobody was putting real money towards the game, they wouldn't see a need to keep it going. For them it is a business. I've gotten all premium characters, whether through saved gems, or buying the character deals. I've never seen the ads. So likely, as it is a business for them, if players have made purchases, then they have made money off of them. If not, the players receive ads because then they'll receive money from the ad companies for running their ads.

It may be annoying, but it's just business.


----------



## mmmears

If they say if we pay money there would be no ads that would be one thing.  I wouldn't be surprised if ads start showing up on everyone game, though.

And yes, they are so annoying.  Today it froze my game twice to the point where I needed to close the app and reload it.


----------



## JeanJoe

For the coin event where spots #1 - #10 get the bird bath, and #11 - #25 get rubies, does anyone know *what happens when places #7 through #14 are all tied with the exact same number of coins?* Will they all get bird baths, all get rubies, or more-or-less randomly get one of the prizes?

My cohort is *very* tight, with a lot of jockeying for positions #11 - #25, and it's actually rather stressful, lol.


----------



## Princess4

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> For anyone that has Eve.. Is she worth getting right away? I've been trying for her ears for like a month and finally this morning the last one dropped. However, I have Flynn and he has two 16 hour quests coming up so I'm assuming Rapunzel is coming soon, he's already climbed the tower. So I'd hate to welcome Eve and waste magic when I could spend it on Rapunzel. But I also was planning on clearing some more space by California Screamin' for 25,000.
> 
> I always try to keep my magic above 100,000. If I welcome Eve it'll leave me with exactly 100,000 left. Clearing the space would cost about half of what its costs to welcome Eve, or I could just keep saving and wait for Rapunzel.
> 
> So basically should I welcome Eve or just clear some extra space and wait for Rapunzel and welcome Eve when nothing else is going on?


I would get her she is not very useful but she can get you Magic by going on quest she will have some side quest but she can get you magic land can't and rapunzel will take some time to get up to you have fun


----------



## Princess4

JeanJoe said:


> For the coin event where spots #1 - #10 get the bird bath, and #11 - #25 get rubies, does anyone know *what happens when places #7 through #14 are all tied with the exact same number of coins?* Will they all get bird baths, all get rubies, or more-or-less randomly get one of the prizes?
> 
> My cohort is *very* tight, with a lot of jockeying for positions #11 - #25, and it's actually rather stressful, lol.


Tied will show on everyone board highest # tied so everyone based on your info is showing 7 on their board and will get the top prize don't worry about who you are tied with unless you are trying to drop out whatever it shows as your # that's your spot and prize I started late and everyone on my board must be behind or lazy they won't even reach the final milestone so I get another birdbath oh well


----------



## SunDial

I find the coin game fun towards the end.   Last coin game I was in 11th spot going into the last hour.   I had 10 coins ready to collect if needed to keep me in the 11th to 25th position.   I wanted and still want the gems. 

I am in that same position this go around.   Also going into the current coin game I had put the coin characters into 1 or 2 hour quests several hours before the game begins.    1 minute after coin game begins I  collect all the characters and the attractions that generated coins so I started with at least 10 right away.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

Call me crazy, but I really hope the ship you can see connecting Fantasyland and Adventureland is Captain Hook's. And in later upgrades we get more Peter Pan characters who have to face Hook to unlock the gate similar to the toy Story characters and Zurg.


----------



## mmmears

RextheDinosaur said:


> Call me crazy, but I really hope the ship you can see connecting Fantasyland and Adventureland is Captain Hook's. And in later upgrades we get more Peter Pan characters who have to face Hook to unlock the gate similar to the toy Story characters and Zurg.



I don't think it's crazy at all.  I would love to see more Peter Pan characters.


----------



## Mmfanatic12

I am having an issue with Sarge. He has been doing the "rest up at Jessie's " quest for awhile now. Every time he completes it it sends him right back to it automatically. Is this normal with him? How many times does he have to complete the same quest? It will not let me do anything with him since I had sent him to do this quest a few days ago.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Mmfanatic12 said:


> I am having an issue with Sarge. He has been doing the "rest up at Jessie's " quest for awhile now. Every time he completes it it sends him right back to it automatically. Is this normal with him? How many times does he have to complete the same quest? It will not let me do anything with him since I had sent him to do this quest a few days ago.



It is one of many glitches.  When the quest time is complete, restart the game offline and make sure you're not signed in/connected online, then redeem the quest/check mark.  You may not receive the reward but your character should get out of that loop and the quest should be completed.  Hope this helps out.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

emilyhuff said:


> I feel like I am so far behind in this game! I just got the quest to welcome Minnie!


I haven't even got that far!  I'm stuck trying to open the one area for 50,000 and welcoming Eve.


----------



## mmmears

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I haven't even got that far!  I'm stuck trying to open the one area for 50,000 and welcoming Eve.



On the plus side, being behind has been ok because the people here are very helpful.  For example, several posters said there was no need to get Eve, so I haven't been working on that one and my game seems to be progressing just fine without her for now.


----------



## hopemax

The number of daily posts in this thread seems to be going down.  Are people tiring of the game?  I just got Welcome Flora and Welcome Zurg quests so I feel like I am catching up, lol.  I also noticed that the daily prize for Day 90 is 40 gems!  I really hope there will be a Father's Day sale like for Mother's Day.  If there's not, I'll probably buy Wall-E and have a reason to finally Welcome Eve.


----------



## Princess4

hopemax said:


> The number of daily posts in this thread seems to be going down.  Are people tiring of the game?  I just got Welcome Flora and Welcome Zurg quests so I feel like I am catching up, lol.  I also noticed that the daily prize for Day 90 is 40 gems!  I really hope there will be a Father's Day sale like for Mother's Day.  If there's not, I'll probably buy Wall-E and have a reason to finally Welcome Eve.


I know I post mainly on a Facebook group but I do check this one when I can't access Facebook I am nearing the end of the game until the next update so not sure how many other people no longer have quest and are just waiting for the update


----------



## kendrababy110

So glad I found this message board!! So I unlocked Flynn and Maximus and have been doing their quests, but still haven't gotten anything about Donald, Zurg, Rapunzel, or Sleeping Beauty. When do these characters become available to unlock?


----------



## Mickeyluver37

hopemax said:


> The number of daily posts in this thread seems to be going down.  Are people tiring of the game?  I just got Welcome Flora and Welcome Zurg quests so I feel like I am catching up, lol.  I also noticed that the daily prize for Day 90 is 40 gems!  I really hope there will be a Father's Day sale like for Mother's Day.  If there's not, I'll probably buy Wall-E and have a reason to finally Welcome Eve.




I'm not tired of the game. I still play often! I am however, ready for the update! I think the thrill of this game for me is anticipating if tokens will drop, and welcoming new characters. But lately, I'm just constantly potion poor or waiting 24 hours to unlock a small space. Not very exciting. I had the last land (85k) unlocked for almost an entire day before I had enough potions, and now I'm waiting ANOTHER day to clear it so I can battle Mother Gothel. In the meantime, still trying to get potions to get Donald's boat.


----------



## fab1976

Looks like the update will have the Incredibles as well as possibly Aladdin things!  Both exciting! They posted an outline of an Aladdin shaped house on Facebook today, hinting it was coming in the next update.


----------



## Wonderlands

Aladdin! How exciting! Here's hoping Beauty and the Beast isn't too far behind


----------



## liljc

hopemax said:


> The number of daily posts in this thread seems to be going down.  Are people tiring of the game?  I just got Welcome Flora and Welcome Zurg quests so I feel like I am catching up, lol.  I also noticed that the daily prize for Day 90 is 40 gems!  I really hope there will be a Father's Day sale like for Mother's Day.  If there's not, I'll probably buy Wall-E and have a reason to finally Welcome Eve.



I check in on the forums every day.

I just welcomed Prince Phillip last night.  This morning it let me clear the curse for the back section of Fantasy Land where the portal is for the next part and kicked off a "Music Defense" quest with my M&F characters that involves some long tasks from Mickey, Goofy, and Minnie.

Ive just been chugging along trying to do the quests and character upgrades.

I put a lot of focus on character upgrades so I've managed to get all my characters to level 10 or to level 9 with all the items collected to go to level 10 except for the following:

Donald - still only level 6 but 2 hats away from going to level 7
Zurg - still only level 7
Maximus - still only level 8 but ready to go to level 9 just haven't had the chance yet
Aurora - still only level 8 but 2 crowns away from going to 9
Prince Phillip - still only level 3 but 1 sword/shield away from going to level 4
Fauna - still only level 8 but 3 hats away from going to level 9

with only 5 characters in need of items it is kind of nice .. you can really focus everybody on just a handful of tasks


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Just defeated Mother Gothel late this AM. Definitely the easiest and quickest defeat of the game IMO! Defeating Mother Gothel does not open the portal - Merlin popped up saying the Curse there is too strong and will take more time.

Defeating Mother Gothel has prompted my Tangled and Sleeping Beauty quests to continue and has given me the quest to welcome her.

*Mother Gothel*
30 Banner Tokens
20 Dagger Tokens (Epic)
10 Ear Hats (Legendary)
95,000 Magic
Duration: 24hrs

Now working on leveling up my characters - Donald is still the hardest for me!!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Wonderlands said:


> Aladdin! How exciting! Here's hoping Beauty and the Beast isn't too far behind



Do you think that the back left of Fantasyland (to the right of the portal where you battle Mother Gothel) looks a lot like Belle's village?? Cause I do!! Hoping my theory is correct, I would love them to be added to the game!!


----------



## mmmears

I'd love some advice...

I just got the "welcome Randall" and "welcome Flynn" quests.  Is it better / more beneficial to work on one of them first?  I'm guessing Flynn since it will make the story progress, but maybe I'm discounting Randall...


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

mmmears said:


> I'd love some advice...
> 
> I just got the "welcome Randall" and "welcome Flynn" quests.  Is it better / more beneficial to work on one of them first?  I'm guessing Flynn since it will make the story progress, but maybe I'm discounting Randall...



I welcomed Randall awhile before Flynn, he has some quests but Flynn is probably better. I've had him for a few days now and welcome Rapunzel popped up this morning. So I would think as far as continuing goes welcome Flynn first.


----------



## TSWJan78

Did anyone get a sale on welcoming Merryweather?


----------



## tortilla24

hopemax said:


> The number of daily posts in this thread seems to be going down.  Are people tiring of the game?  I just got Welcome Flora and Welcome Zurg quests so I feel like I am catching up, lol.  I also noticed that the daily prize for Day 90 is 40 gems!  I really hope there will be a Father's Day sale like for Mother's Day.  If there's not, I'll probably buy Wall-E and have a reason to finally Welcome Eve.


I'm at basically the exact same place! Man the Zurg ears are killing me with how long they take. I'm ready for the update as I think it may cut back times for the item drops.


----------



## Princess4

TSWJan78 said:


> Did anyone get a sale on welcoming Merryweather?


Not yet we are thinking after the next update


----------



## xthebowdenx

The only quests I have running are for Rapunzel. They have been long 8-12 hr tasks. I hope something new happens when I finish with those. I've already built up my magic to over 100K, unlocked the area in front of California screaming, and have been leveling up most of my characters to level 8. I'm not sure what the trigger will be to unlock more of fantasyland? Defeat Gothel? Welcome Philip?


----------



## liljc

xthebowdenx said:


> The only quests I have running are for Rapunzel. They have been long 8-12 hr tasks. I hope something new happens when I finish with those. I've already built up my magic to over 100K, unlocked the area in front of California screaming, and have been leveling up most of my characters to level 8. I'm not sure what the trigger will be to unlock more of fantasyland? Defeat Gothel? Welcome Philip?



It was right after I finished the last part of the "True Nature" quest with Rapunzel and Flynn that it prompted the game to let me clear that section.  That was before I welcomed Prince Phillip.  It also let me open up the 4th section of Fantasy Land very shortly after I finished lifting the curse on the 3rd section.  I didn't welcome Prince Phillip until after those two new sections were opened.


----------



## minniesBFF

I was finally at the top of the leaderboard for an event!  I got 1st for the XP collection event and got 25 gems.  Usually I'm in the 500s because I just don't have the time to dedicate to collecting the needed stuff, this round must have been a fluke! lol

I'm working on welcoming Randall and Flynn but they are proving to be a bit tricky to get items to drop.  I'll probably welcome Randall first since I only need 2 more ears for him before he's ready.  I want to get to the Tangled quests so bad!  I passed up on the Maximus promo, but might snag him if the promo comes up again!


----------



## mmmears

Thoughts of whether or not it's worth it to buy Maximus for $9.99?

I generally don't like paying for these things, but I have the offer up and I'm wondering what people think about him as a character.  Is he really useful?

I have Pluto, but I bought him with gems that I earned in the game.


----------



## emilyhuff

Yikes - these 16, 18 and 24 hr Minnie quests are brutal!


----------



## hopemax

Well, it finally happened...I am welcoming Eve.  I have the magic, and my other characters that need upgrades are involved with longer quests for Zurg and Flora tokens.  Too bad that she doesn't drop tokens for characters I need.  Pete and Minnie are already at 9, and I'm still a long way from Philip and Fauna.  But an extra magic earning character will be good.

Looks like the update is coming pretty soon, so I won't be able to catch up as much as I had hoped, but I am glad that they are adding things reasonably quickly.


----------



## keenercam

I did all the battles with Zurg but have not yet been invited to welcome him.  I have Jessie, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge and Rex ready to level up, but have not wanted to spend the time or magic to do so.  Will leveling some or all of them trigger the "welcome Zurg" action?


----------



## minniesBFF

keenercam said:


> I did all the battles with Zurg but have not yet been invited to welcome him.  I have Jessie, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge and Rex ready to level up, but have not wanted to spend the time or magic to do so.  Will leveling some or all of them trigger the "welcome Zurg" action?


I don't believe welcoming Zurg will come for quite a while.  I defeated him a couple of weeks ago and still don't have a quest to welcome him.  I have welcomed Minnie and am currently working on welcoming Randall and Flynn Rider.  So I think you still have a ways to go before welcoming Zurg.


----------



## keenercam

Thank you, Samantha! That is good to know.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

mmmears said:


> I'd love some advice...
> 
> I just got the "welcome Randall" and "welcome Flynn" quests.  Is it better / more beneficial to work on one of them first?  I'm guessing Flynn since it will make the story progress, but maybe I'm discounting Randall...



Flynn does help story progress, but Randall helps get Flynn tokens and his are a bit easier than Flynn... It's a tough one.



mmmears said:


> Thoughts of whether or not it's worth it to buy Maximus for $9.99?
> 
> I generally don't like paying for these things, but I have the offer up and I'm wondering what people think about him as a character.  Is he really useful?
> 
> I have Pluto, but I bought him with gems that I earned in the game.



He's as useful as the rest: helps defeat a boss and helps get some tokens for some characters. So really depends how much you're willing to spend actual money on the game. I have bought all premium characters up to now and I find the, useful, plus extra bodies for magic when not getting tokens!


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

I welcomed both Donald AND Aurora today!!!!!! So happy! Productive day all round!


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Just defeated Mother Gothel late this AM. Definitely the easiest and quickest defeat of the game IMO! Defeating Mother Gothel does not open the portal - Merlin popped up saying the Curse there is too strong and will take more time.
> 
> Defeating Mother Gothel has prompted my Tangled and Sleeping Beauty quests to continue and has given me the quest to welcome her.
> 
> *Mother Gothel*
> 30 Banner Tokens
> 20 Dagger Tokens (Epic)
> 10 Ear Hats (Legendary)
> 95,000 Magic
> Duration: 24hrs
> 
> Now working on leveling up my characters - Donald is still the hardest for me!!




I started my battle with Mother Gothel today...   Rapunzel, Flynn, and Maximus have to go at her a total of 27 times so I guess 9 times each X 4 hours = 36 hours to complete the quest.  So maybe early Friday morning I'll get to start welcoming Mother Gothel


----------



## hopemax

minniesBFF said:


> I don't believe welcoming Zurg will come for quite a while.  I defeated him a couple of weeks ago and still don't have a quest to welcome him.  I have welcomed Minnie and am currently working on welcoming Randall and Flynn Rider.  So I think you still have a ways to go before welcoming Zurg.



In addition to this, you have to Welcome Rapunzel and then I think somebody has an additional quest, and then you can Welcome Zurg.  Basically, you get Welcome Zurg at the same time you get Welcome Flora...which is where I'm at right now.  Lots of tokens to collect for both of them.


----------



## jb405

mmmears said:


> I'd love some advice...
> 
> I just got the "welcome Randall" and "welcome Flynn" quests.  Is it better / more beneficial to work on one of them first?  I'm guessing Flynn since it will make the story progress, but maybe I'm discounting Randall...



I finally welcomed Flynn today - well, started the welcoming yesterday. I tried for Flynn first but honestly Randall's items just dropped easier for me. But for the most part I sent all my characters after items for these two, at least as many as possible. I didn't have anything else going on really anyway.


----------



## mmmears

jb405 said:


> I finally welcomed Flynn today - well, started the welcoming yesterday. I tried for Flynn first but honestly Randall's items just dropped easier for me. But for the most part I sent all my characters after items for these two, at least as many as possible. I didn't have anything else going on really anyway.



I'm noticing that even though I am working harder on the Flynn items, Randall's items are dropping at a faster rate (and I need fewer of each for him).  I guess I'll just see who is ready first.    Congrats on getting Flynn... I think it's going to take a long time for me to get all those items to drop!


----------



## Ross J 82

Randall drops Flynns items every 4 hours so worth getting him first. It takes too long tying up characters for 12 hours to get Flynns items


----------



## emilyhuff

I just got the quests to welcome Flynn and Randall too!!! This is gonna be fun(maybe)


----------



## TSWJan78

I have been working on Zurg since Monday and so far only have 3 of hear ears.  I also have to decide if I want the Mad Tea Party to get Donald hats or the Sunggly duckling to keep moving forward with Rapunzel!!

Decisions, Decisions!!


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

I have been working on Donald for 2 week.  Only have 3 of his hats so far.  Think he will take a while


----------



## mar7967

TSWJan78 said:


> I have been working on Zurg since Monday and so far only have 3 of hear ears.  I also have to decide if I want the Mad Tea Party to get Donald hats or the Sunggly duckling to keep moving forward with Rapunzel!!
> 
> Decisions, Decisions!!



The Snuggly Duckling helps with Gothel Ears too when you get there.


----------



## ldauksch

DisneyFanJenn said:


> I have been working on Donald for 2 week.  Only have 3 of his hats so far.  Think he will take a while



I understand how you feel! I've been working on Donald for what feels like forever too. I finally have all his hats and 11 ears so hopefully it won't be too much longer. Once I unlocked Phillip his tokens started dropping more frequently but still not as often as I'd like.


----------



## kendrababy110

Is there any benefit to leveling up the toy story characters to level 10? Wondering if I should use magic towards that or save it for something else.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

DisneyFanJenn said:


> I have been working on Donald for 2 week.  Only have 3 of his hats so far.  Think he will take a while



it took me just over 3 weeks to welcome him! hang in there, he is by far the hardest one to collect tokens for


----------



## fab1976

TSWJan78 said:


> I have been working on Zurg since Monday and so far only have 3 of hear ears.  I also have to decide if I want the Mad Tea Party to get Donald hats or the Sunggly duckling to keep moving forward with Rapunzel!!
> 
> Decisions, Decisions!!



I bought the tea party to get Donald hats and have been extremely disappointed. It only pays out every 24 hours and I think it's given me one or two hats over the last week or so.  Wish I had got Merryweather instead!


----------



## FloranaPrincess

kendrababy110 said:


> Is there any benefit to leveling up the toy story characters to level 10? Wondering if I should use magic towards that or save it for something else.


Hamm gives you a fair whack of gems when you get him to 10. Apart from an extra quest or two they're not worth it except for the sake of completion


----------



## FigmentStitch

There are not enough posts about how bad these Chiquita ads are! I refuse to pay for something just to remove these ads, and they have gotten worse. 

- They now pop up when I level up a character, which is perhaps the best animation in the game. I just got Aurora, but I didn't get to see or hear her because she was covered by a Chiquita ad. 

- When checking special contests like Wish Granter and Wizard Training, the most common ad covers the Leaderboards button with a Participate button that takes you to a web page.

- Every time an ad pops up, it slows down the entire system to where I'm back to pressing a reward multiple times before the game registers it. I have to quit and reload the game to get it back up to speed.

- The ads aren't even doing themselves any favors. One variation gives you a blank screen before telling you to rotate your phone so you can see the ad, or else press exit to get out of the screen. So the game is interrupted and Chiquita gets nothing out of the annoyance either.


----------



## emhaile42

Hi everyone! I'm looking for suggestions on what to buy with my gems. I have a little more than 200 now. Should I unlock more parade float spots? Keep saving up to get more characters? Pluto's the only one I've bought so far. I thought about buying the most expensive attraction and working my way down from there as I save gems, but if there's a certain attraction that gives out better items I'd rather go for it!

I got Rapunzel last night, and I just started working on Zurg.


----------



## Princess4

emhaile42 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for suggestions on what to buy with my gems. I have a little more than 200 now. Should I unlock more parade float spots? Keep saving up to get more characters? Pluto's the only one I've bought so far. I thought about buying the most expensive attraction and working my way down from there as I save gems, but if there's a certain attraction that gives out better items I'd rather go for it!
> 
> I got Rapunzel last night, and I just started working on Zurg.


I am waiting to see if they do a Father's Day attraction sale like they did for Mother's Day


----------



## Taylor Nicole

FigmentStitch said:


> There are not enough posts about how bad these Chiquita ads are! I refuse to pay for something just to remove these ads, and they have gotten worse.
> 
> - They now pop up when I level up a character, which is perhaps the best animation in the game. I just got Aurora, but I didn't get to see or hear her because she was covered by a Chiquita ad.
> 
> - When checking special contests like Wish Granter and Wizard Training, the most common ad covers the Leaderboards button with a Participate button that takes you to a web page.
> 
> - Every time an ad pops up, it slows down the entire system to where I'm back to pressing a reward multiple times before the game registers it. I have to quit and reload the game to get it back up to speed.
> 
> - The ads aren't even doing themselves any favors. One variation gives you a blank screen before telling you to rotate your phone so you can see the ad, or else press exit to get out of the screen. So the game is interrupted and Chiquita gets nothing out of the annoyance either.


Those Chiquita ads have been bothering me so much! I'm glad I'm not the only one who constantly gets them.


----------



## FigmentStitch

Tonight I was checking on the time remaining on my parade and that blasted Chiquita ad came up.

Madness.


----------



## Wonderlands

The quest glitch is so frustrating.

Mickey & Goofy just finished an 8 hour quest and now they have to redo it because it glitched out.

Really hope there's a fix in the next update.


----------



## mshanson3121

So what is the next big quest to complete, or the next villain to defeat after Zurg? I defeated Zurg last week, got Minnie and now and working on Minnie and Daisy quests, so I'm curious what's coming next.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I'm collecting items for Phillip and the time is running on clearing the last spot in front of it's a small world.

I have now gone from not enough space for things to TONS of open space. The only attraction I don't have is fastasia gardens. 

Wizard in Training is my favorite competition. I nearly always come in 1st on my board. Those extra gems have been nice.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Wow, I've not seen any ads on my game, apart from the occasional pop up to visit the games FB page.  I'm on iOS, maybe that makes a difference?

I'm working on getting Flora and Zurg.  Broke down and spent gems on Aurora's spinning wheel attraction, and it's been a pretty reliable source of tokens for Flora.   as for the rest of the characters, ive been thinking about leveling everyone up to 10 before really putting effort in to move on.
How is that working out for people that have done it?  It's a pretty big investment of time and magic, so I'm wondering if it is worth it, or if I should just leave it and level them up when it's convenient for me.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

evilqueenmindy said:


> Wow, I've not seen any ads on my game, apart from the occasional pop up to visit the games FB page.  I'm on iOS, maybe that makes a difference?
> 
> I'm working on getting Flora and Zurg.  Broke down and spent gems on Aurora's spinning wheel attraction, and it's been a pretty reliable source of tokens for Flora.   as for the rest of the characters, ive been thinking about leveling everyone up to 10 before really putting effort in to move on.
> How is that working out for people that have done it?  It's a pretty big investment of time and magic, so I'm wondering if it is worth it, or if I should just leave it and level them up when it's convenient for me.



I'm wondering this myself. I've abandoned a lot of characters once on Level 8 because I've been more into completing quests and moving the story along instead of taking the time do the long duration level-ups. Now that I've defeated Mother Gothel, I've turned my attention to leveling people up - but it takes so much!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

You need Tink at Level 10 to get Mother Gothel ears, Prince Phillip at Level 4, and Zurg at Level 4. Others may have level minimums that I had already reached. When you level up Tink to 10, she has a 12 hour quest, but it's the same one that you need for the ears so that's good!

I should hit over 300 gems today, and I'm not spending anything until the update. My general thoughts on playing this game are that I like to have every single character, but I'm okay with not having every single attraction. I'm sure something is coming with the update that I will just HAVE to have, and hopefully I have enough. I did pay for gems earlier in the game with the Pluto, Wall-E, and Rex promotions. I have never seen one single Chiquita ad- I guess that has to be related to spending vs. not spending real money.


----------



## mmmears

The ads really are tied to spending money.  I was getting really sick of them clogging up my game and making it unplayable, and one of those "promos" came up for Maximus and I caved and bought him.  I figure that's all I'm spending... And poof!  The ads disappeared.  I think it's really slimy of the gamemakers.  I have played other games, like Township, where they make it advantageous to watch the ads but it's totally up to the player.  I think that is a much, much better way to go.


----------



## tarahlw

I'm curious if anyone has gotten Zurg ears from having Randall throw tomatoes. I have literally done this quest 8 times in a row (12 hours each time!) and have received zero Zurg ears from it. I know they're rare, but this is getting ridiculous!!!


----------



## hopemax

mshanson3121 said:


> So what is the next big quest to complete, or the next villain to defeat after Zurg? I defeated Zurg last week, got Minnie and now and working on Minnie and Daisy quests, so I'm curious what's coming next.



Tangled and you start opening Sleeping Beauty characters.  But Mother Gothel is the next villain.



Mickeyluver37 said:


> I should hit over 300 gems today, and I'm not spending anything until the update.



I have 513 gems right now, and am saving them for any possible Father's Day / 4th of July sale.  If there isn't a sale, then I am going to decide whether I want to spend them on Maximus (I'm not sure how long it will take to have this many gems again) or Wall-E (so I can work on his storyline).



tarahlw said:


> I'm curious if anyone has gotten Zurg ears from having Randall throw tomatoes. I have literally done this quest 8 times in a row (12 hours each time!) and have received zero Zurg ears from it. I know they're rare, but this is getting ridiculous!!!



I got the quests to Welcome Flora and Zurg 4 days ago.  I have Welcomed Flora, but have only managed to get 1 set of Zurg ears (but maxed out his guns).  Even sent Mickey+Daisy on a 24 task, and nothing.  Sometimes I think the game is weighted so that ears are hard to drop at the beginning, forcing you to progress in other areas.  Something else gets opened and then things get easier.  Sarge ears were so terrible for me, but then while I was upgrading him in the later levels, they came easy.  Same thing for Pete's Epic ears.  It took so long to get him started, and now that he's almost leveled up, they are easier.  So I don't know, does getting to the point of Welcoming Donald make Zurg ears come easier?


----------



## tarahlw

hopemax said:


> Tangled and you start opening Sleeping Beauty characters.  But Mother Gothel is the next villain.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 513 gems right now, and am saving them for any possible Father's Day / 4th of July sale.  If there isn't a sale, then I am going to decide whether I want to spend them on Maximus (I'm not sure how long it will take to have this many gems again) or Wall-E (so I can work on his storyline).
> 
> 
> 
> I got the quests to Welcome Flora and Zurg 4 days ago.  I have Welcomed Flora, but have only managed to get 1 set of Zurg ears (but maxed out his guns).  Even sent Mickey+Daisy on a 24 task, and nothing.  Sometimes I think the game is weighted so that ears are hard to drop at the beginning, forcing you to progress in other areas.  Something else gets opened and then things get easier.  Sarge ears were so terrible for me, but then while I was upgrading him in the later levels, they came easy.  Same thing for Pete's Epic ears.  It took so long to get him started, and now that he's almost leveled up, they are easier.  So I don't know, does getting to the point of Welcoming Donald make Zurg ears come easier?



I'm working on welcoming Donald right now also and his items are taking a long time but they don't seem quite as difficult as the Zurg ears. You may be right though that it gets easier after the initial welcome. I also remember having difficulty with the Sarge ears but then it was a breeze to continue leveling him up. I guess I just need to be patient and keep trying.


----------



## Janineh

mmmears said:


> The ads really are tied to spending money.  I was getting really sick of them clogging up my game and making it unplayable, and one of those "promos" came up for Maximus and I caved and bought him.  I figure that's all I'm spending... And poof!  The ads disappeared.  I think it's really slimy of the gamemakers.  I have played other games, like Township, where they make it advantageous to watch the ads but it's totally up to the player.  I think that is a much, much better way to go.



This is really strange to me, because I've never seen any ads in the entire time I've been playing and I've not spent any money.

Then again, I haven't had a single character promo either! The only promo that's ever popped up was a 'buy magic for gems' one, so nothing with actual money. Not sure why, perhaps because I'm from the UK?


----------



## Janineh

tarahlw said:


> I'm curious if anyone has gotten Zurg ears from having Randall throw tomatoes. I have literally done this quest 8 times in a row (12 hours each time!) and have received zero Zurg ears from it. I know they're rare, but this is getting ridiculous!!!



I've sent Randall for the Zurg ears approx 10 times and I've got them twice. I've got quests to welcome Donald and Fauna (nearly there on Fauna) as well at the moment so I'm quite happy going with a slow slog for all of them. I find the 24hr quests for Zurg ears super frustrating though, especially when they're 2 characters. I don't have much luck with those either!


----------



## ldauksch

Something terrible happened and I have to vent. I welcomed Phillip this morning, did his one hour task with Aurora and then sent them to do the 24 hr task with Aurora. I just got on my game to check if any characters had completed a task (since the notifications are all screwed up now) and something like 57 gems were gone and somehow Aurora and Phillip were no longer on the 24 hr task!!! I know what happened though my 2 year old likes to "help" me tap the magic around the park when available and she had opened the app on her own about a half hour ago and kept saying something about Aurora as she was tapping on her face in the quest bar... so she used 57 gems to complete the 24 hr task early


----------



## liljc

ldauksch said:


> Something terrible happened and I have to vent. I welcomed Phillip this morning, did his one hour task with Aurora and then sent them to do the 24 hr task with Aurora. I just got on my game to check if any characters had completed a task (since the notifications are all screwed up now) and something like 57 gems were gone and somehow Aurora and Phillip were no longer on the 24 hr task!!! I know what happened though my 2 year old likes to "help" me tap the magic around the park when available and she had opened the app on her own about a half hour ago and kept saying something about Aurora as she was tapping on her face in the quest bar... so she used 57 gems to complete the 24 hr task early



I think we have all accidentally tapped the gem boost at one time or another while collecting magic.  It's probably the biggest flaw in the game - the fact that they don't have some kind of safe proof system in place to ask you to confirm you want to spend gems.   If you use the in game links to write to customer service they might gift those lost gems back to you.  They seem to have a policy of reimbursing you for the first time you lose gems on accident.


----------



## mmmears

I've done it, and no they did not refund my gems.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Which misson(s) triggers the welcome Zurg prompt? He is my sons favorite character. And is the best way to get Zurg ears with Rex? I hear they are quite difficult to get.


----------



## Princess4

anyone gonna watch the faceebook feed in 15 min with developers about the update? i dont have access to it or i would watch if you do please update it here thanks


----------



## hopemax

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> Which misson(s) triggers the welcome Zurg prompt? He is my sons favorite character. And is the best way to get Zurg ears with Rex? I hear they are quite difficult to get.



You have to Welcome Rapunzel, and then she needs to do, I think, the first part of the "View from the Tower."


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay, im suddenly starting to earn what remind me of viking helmets with the horns.  Who are they for? I dont seem to have an available character that uses those?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Mickeyluver37 said:


> You need Tink at Level 10 to get Mother Gothel ears, Prince Phillip at Level 4, and Zurg at Level 4. Others may have level minimums that I had already reached. When you level up Tink to 10, she has a 12 hour quest, but it's the same one that you need for the ears so that's good!
> 
> I should hit over 300 gems today, and I'm not spending anything until the update. My general thoughts on playing this game are that I like to have every single character, but I'm okay with not having every single attraction. I'm sure something is coming with the update that I will just HAVE to have, and hopefully I have enough. I did pay for gems earlier in the game with the Pluto, Wall-E, and Rex promotions. I have never seen one single Chiquita ad- I guess that has to be related to spending vs. not spending real money.


okay, I'm a long way from Mother Gothel, I'm still working on getting Flora and Zurg.  I've got most of my characters in the 6-9 range, with a few maxed out.  (Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Woody & Jessie) so I'll just level them up as I have time/magic instead of focusing on that.

My hopes for the new update- FIX THE ALERTS, and I'm hoping more of tomorrowland opens.  I have not been able to cram all the attractions in there, and it's driving me crazy having space-y future-y things in the area in front of California Screamin' because I can't jam them into the space allowed in Tomorrowland.  And I want pirates.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, im suddenly starting to earn what remind me of viking helmets with the horns.  Who are they for? I dont seem to have an available character that uses those?


They are for Rex.  They are a reference to a Toy Story/Pixar short where he finds his inner party animal with the bath toys.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Anybody else watch the live stream on FB? The Incredibles Event looks awesome!

Also, they are adding a confirmation button when clicking to use gems - hooray!!!


----------



## Wonderlands

The live stream was great! I'm hoping the Aladdin stuff comes with the event so that the people who are all caught up will have something to aim for in between unlocking the Incredible family.


----------



## mmmears

Any more details on the live stream?  I wasn't able to watch it.  The confirmation button is definitely good news.


----------



## Princess4

I hope they post the video on youtube or somthing for all of us who missed it if you find a link please post it thanks


----------



## Wonderlands

It can be found on their facebook page.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Though it's ended, you can re-watch it on their Facebook page 

https://www.facebook.com/DisneyMagicKingdoms/?fref=ts


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

So to sum up the live stream: it seems that The Incredibles isn't just an update, it's a limited time event! Things to expect and tips include:-

- The event will be approx 30 days

-An Incredible will be unlocked to welcome each week.

- In-Event currency is a new feature to buy/do things specifically related to the event

- Frozone costs gems (approx. 170?)

- some 'tap' requests introduced much like the previous brooms and Ravens, but an easier 'locator' feature added

- the characters and content will disappear after the event. Everything you've purchased/welcomed during the event will remain. So it's IMPORTANT to stick with the event and get EVERYTHING you can during the limited time in order to keep it!

- got to see some of the new attractions, the new parade float, some of the character animations etc.

- ALSO WE ARE GETTING A GEM CONFIRMATION BUTTON!!!!


----------



## Princess4

Here is a recap https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/06/10/disney-magic-kingdoms-incredibles-live-stream-recap/


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for the sum up - I really appreciate you posting it!  ^^  My Flash isn't working for some reason, and I can't watch the video without it (or so it says).  I'll have to look into that one later.


----------



## Princess4

So i am now going to level up characters to save gems for the event i hope i win the free items from the contest but if not i want gems to  buy the event items


----------



## mmmears

I'm one part away from welcoming Randall and a 4 from welcoming Flynn...

Does this Incredibles event mean I should be saving all my magic instead of playing the current storyline?


----------



## Princess4

mmmears said:


> I'm one part away from welcoming Randall and a 4 from welcoming Flynn...
> 
> Does this Incredibles event mean I should be saving all my magic instead of playing the current storyline?


it looks like there will be event currency so your magic is safe


----------



## FloranaPrincess

The one thing I need clarification on is whether the Incredibles are completely optional. Do we have to bother with them? Are they definitely something necessary to the story in the future after the event? I only ask because I'm not a massive Pixar fan and the entire game seems to be centred around them a lot more (much like Disney infinity 1.0). If I can get away with not bothering with them I will


----------



## Princess4

FloranaPrincess said:


> The one thing I need clarification on is whether the Incredibles are completely optional. Do we have to bother with them? Are they definitely something necessary to the story in the future after the event? I only ask because I'm not a massive Pixar fan and the entire game seems to be centred around them a lot more (much like Disney infinity 1.0). If I can get away with not bothering with them I will


It is optional but they will eventually come out in a later release and they say this is the easiest way to get them so I would suggest getting them during the event I'm sure they will be helpful later or at least help get more magic once the event is over


----------



## RextheDinosaur

What are people's thoughts on the Boo promo? Is it worth buying her? I'm considering it because I'll get Boo and 130 gems which could be useful when we get the Incredibles event.


----------



## hopemax

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> So to sum up the live stream: it seems that The Incredibles isn't just an update, it's a limited time event! Things to expect and tips include:-
> 
> - Frozone costs gems (approx. 170?)



I guess I know what I'm spending some of my gems on.  If these events become a regular thing, I may have to make sure I don't run my gems all the way down to zero.  I'm not one to buy gems, so if I want to have the gem event characters, I'll have to keep gems on hand.


----------



## liljc

For people working on welcoming Mother Gothel who have you found to be your best characters for dropping items?

Today was just my first day and I only managed 1 set of ears and 3 daggers so this is probably going to be a 7 - 10 day mission.   My ears came from the Snuggly Duckling which I had left the magic bubble over for about 4 hours before the game told me to welcome Mother Gothel.  So I got my first set of ears 2 seconds after unlocking her but none of my characters could add any more ears today.  1 dagger came from the parade, 1 from Maximus, and 1 from Pete.


----------



## mar7967

liljc said:


> For people working on welcoming Mother Gothel who have you found to be your best characters for dropping items?
> 
> Today was just my first day and I only managed 1 set of ears and 3 daggers so this is probably going to be a 7 - 10 day mission.   My ears came from the Snuggly Duckling which I had left the magic bubble over for about 4 hours before the game told me to welcome Mother Gothel.  So I got my first set of ears 2 seconds after unlocking her but none of my characters could add any more ears today.  1 dagger came from the parade, 1 from Maximus, and 1 from Pete.



I have all characters that can get her tokens working for her. The first day, I got 4 daggers and no ears. 2nd day I got 3 daggers and 1 ear. Yesterday I got 6 daggers and 2 ears. Certainly a slow process, so I just throw everyone at it.


----------



## liljc

mar7967 said:


> I have all characters that can get her tokens working for her. The first day, I got 4 daggers and no ears. 2nd day I got 3 daggers and 1 ear. Yesterday I got 6 daggers and 2 ears. Certainly a slow process, so I just throw everyone at it.




Thanks.  Prince Phillip I haven't really used yet because he has been busy upgrading and doing quests, but pretty much everybody else I've been throwing into action trying to help get items.  I got my second set of ears this morning (again from Snuggly Duckling) plus a couple more daggers (Maximus and Flynn).  Definitely seems like I'll be getting all the daggers before I get all the ears.   I'll probably have Zurg out of action for 8 hours at some point because he is ready to be upgraded to level 8 now.  I'm okay with this taking 7 - 10 days to complete because I have a lot of characters sitting at level 9 with all the items collected to upgrade to level 10 so it will give me a chance to finish some of these upgrades.  Hopefully the new update doesn't start for another week.


----------



## Zorkel567

I'm really excited to see the Incredibles are their own event. I was hoping DMK would branch out beyond the magic/brooms/etc. events. While they're useful in winning magic and gems, they're not that exciting. I'm really hoping one of the two bundles they mentioned includes Frozone, so I can put my gems towards the parade float and some of the other limited time items. I know I'll definitely be getting Frozone though.


----------



## DCNC

Any thoughts on strategy before new update? I'm trying to decide if I should level up characters (since #of items changed with last update) or stock up on magic to unlock new areas with the Incredibles event. I don't have much land for new things currently. Thanks!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

DCNC said:


> Any thoughts on strategy before new update? I'm trying to decide if I should level up characters (since #of items changed with last update) or stock up on magic to unlock new areas with the Incredibles event. I don't have much land for new things currently. Thanks!


Welcome to the Disboards!


----------



## Princess4

DCNC said:


> Any thoughts on strategy before new update? I'm trying to decide if I should level up characters (since #of items changed with last update) or stock up on magic to unlock new areas with the Incredibles event. I don't have much land for new things currently. Thanks!


I am leveling up characters to get more gems for the incrediables event


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Hello everyone,  been reading this since I first started the game on 26th March,  but only just now got around to signing up. I LOVE the game, & I've never really played anything before - my husband & teenage son are the gamers in our house. They think it's hilarious that I'm suddenly addicted to this!! My husband plays too, but he refuses to spend any real money on it, whereas I've bought all of the promos and extra gems when I needed to. I like to have full sets of characters & I figure, since I spend so much time playing it, I'm actually saving money because I don't have time to be online shopping anymore!  We live in the UK, and I checked with him, but he's never seen a single ad, even though he's never spent any money, so looks like they are only putting those really annoying ads on in the US so far. We both play on android and have found that it keeps crashing on the loading screen since the update, so hoping next one fixes that. Plus my parade has been going for 9 days now  Customer Services gave me 40 gems as compensation,  but said that it can't be fixed until the next update, which is super annoying. I'm really excited about the Incredibles event, but doubt I'll have access to the new parade float, as not expecting the 'event' to fix it, think I'll have to wait for the update that has Aladdin in it for that.  Hope I'm wrong though. I'm on day 72 of playing, but I only got Astro Blasters yesterday, as my daily rewards broke after Day 1 and I didn't get them back till the last update. My husband's have worked fine all along. I'm currently trying to welcome Aurora & Donald (who is taking forever!!), I have everyone up to there & am waiting to defeat Mother Bothel, but I think I need Prince Phillip too for that to happen? Massively short on land though, as I still run the burger farm I started before the last update. Have a small hat stand farm going too since it, so I keep having to swap which buildings I've stored, depending on whether they pay out gold coins or whatever


----------



## aussiebill10

The pop up advertisements are happening here in Australia a little annoying but nothing too serious.
I'm still hoping the next upgrade may mean a reduction in the 50k needed to unlock section next to Space Mountain


----------



## hopemax

DCNC said:


> Any thoughts on strategy before new update? I'm trying to decide if I should level up characters (since #of items changed with last update) or stock up on magic to unlock new areas with the Incredibles event. I don't have much land for new things currently. Thanks!



I am trying to level characters, but I fear I need Magic on hand to welcome Incredibles characters or building or something.  I just added up all the Magic I need to level up my characters that need leveling and to build the Snuggly Duckling which is my next quest task (plus 2 of my wishes are for people waiting for it) and I need 105,000!

Do we know when the update is coming out? If that comes out for Father's Day, I think I will have enough time to get done what I want to accomplish, but if comes out like on Tuesday, I won't.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Has anyone had to welcome Phillip yet? What has your experience been? Seems like he's gonna be a nightmare!


----------



## liljc

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Has anyone had to welcome Phillip yet? What has your experience been? Seems like he's gonna be a nightmare!



His items are only "rare" so they aren't that hard to get.  The only pain is that most of the tasks to get his items take 8 - 12 hours to complete.  I only welcomed him a little less than a week ago and he's already ready to go to level 8.

Mother Gothel, on the other hand, is a bit of a pain.  Her items are like Donald's "Epic" and "Legendary"


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

liljc said:


> His items are only "rare" so they aren't that hard to get.  The only pain is that most of the tasks to get his items take 8 - 12 hours to complete.  I only welcomed him a little less than a week ago and he's already ready to go to level 8.
> 
> Mother Gothel, on the other hand, is a bit of a pain.  Her items are like Donald's "Epic" and "Legendary"



Yeah doesn't seem to be any smaller tasks for him  I'm desperate to get him welcomed before the update. That's my goal!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Hello everyone,  been reading this since I first started the game on 26th March,  but only just now got around to signing up. I LOVE the game, & I've never really played anything before - my husband & teenage son are the gamers in our house. They think it's hilarious that I'm suddenly addicted to this!! My husband plays too, but he refuses to spend any real money on it, whereas I've bought all of the promos and extra gems when I needed to. I like to have full sets of characters & I figure, since I spend so much time playing it, I'm actually saving money because I don't have time to be online shopping anymore!  We live in the UK, and I checked with him, but he's never seen a single ad, even though he's never spent any money, so looks like they are only putting those really annoying ads on in the US so far. We both play on android and have found that it keeps crashing on the loading screen since the update, so hoping next one fixes that. Plus my parade has been going for 9 days now  Customer Services gave me 40 gems as compensation,  but said that it can't be fixed until the next update, which is super annoying. I'm really excited about the Incredibles event, but doubt I'll have access to the new parade float, as not expecting the 'event' to fix it, think I'll have to wait for the update that has Aladdin in it for that.  Hope I'm wrong though. I'm on day 72 of playing, but I only got Astro Blasters yesterday, as my daily rewards broke after Day 1 and I didn't get them back till the last update. My husband's have worked fine all along. I'm currently trying to welcome Aurora & Donald (who is taking forever!!), I have everyone up to there & am waiting to defeat Mother Bothel, but I think I need Prince Phillip too for that to happen? Massively short on land though, as I still run the burger farm I started before the last update. Have a small hat stand farm going too since it, so I keep having to swap which buildings I've stored, depending on whether they pay out gold coins or whatever


Welcome to the Disboards!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Does leveling up Flynn take as long as it does to welcome him?


----------



## Princess4

Taylor Nicole said:


> Does leveling up Flynn take as long as it does to welcome him?


When u do welcome him still send them out for his tokens so that way you can level him up quickly once u do welcome him


----------



## mmmears

Princess4 said:


> When u do welcome him still send them out for his tokens so that way you can level him up quickly once u do welcome him



Yes!  This is really good advice.  I just welcomed Flynn today and was able to get him to Level 4 already because my characters were out collecting his items while I waited the 24 hours it takes for him to appear.


----------



## liljc

Princess4 said:


> So i am now going to level up characters to save gems for the event i hope i win the free items from the contest but if not i want gems to  buy the event items



If you are deciding between different characters and upgrading Hamm to level 10 is an option I'm pretty sure that gave 20 gems.   It took me by surprise because pretty much all the other characters gave me like 5 gems tops for reaching level 10 but Hamm I swear gave me 20 gems for some reason.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Welcoming Flora this morning!  My story quests seem to have stalled out over the last week, so I'm hoping she jump starts things.
On the other hand, I'm not sure I'm ever going to have everything to welcome Zurg.  I've not been especially vigilant, but I've not been ignoring him either, and I think I have 2 of his mask/ear hat things.  
Sigh.


----------



## Wonderlands

Still trying to get tokens for Roz, probably going to take a while.


----------



## emilyhuff

I have all the tokens I need for Flynn and Randall but I never have enough magic! Leveling up characters kills my magic!


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

evilqueenmindy said:


> Welcoming Flora this morning!  My story quests seem to have stalled out over the last week, so I'm hoping she jump starts things.
> On the other hand, I'm not sure I'm ever going to have everything to welcome Zurg.  I've not been especially vigilant, but I've not been ignoring him either, and I think I have 2 of his mask/ear hat things.
> Sigh.


Hi, not sure if you have Rex or not, but I found him & Randall to be the most reliable for dropping Zurg stuff + Space Mountain gave me a Blaster every other time. I tried some of the 2 character/24 hour quests and got zero drops! So gave up on those and stuck with Randall & Rex. Like Flynn, he takes so long to welcome, you can collect enough to level him up a couple of times as soon as you get him though


----------



## evilqueenmindy

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Hi, not sure if you have Rex or not, but I found him & Randall to be the most reliable for dropping Zurg stuff + Space Mountain gave me a Blaster every other time. I tried some of the 2 character/24 hour quests and got zero drops! So gave up on those and stuck with Randall & Rex. Like Flynn, he takes so long to welcome, you can collect enough to level him up a couple of times as soon as you get him though


Thanks!  I do have Rex, I will start working using him more often to get Zurg items!  (I was reluctant to do so during the gold coin event because he was one of the gold coin characters) might get Zurg this year, yet!


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> Has anyone had to welcome Phillip yet? What has your experience been? Seems like he's gonna be a nightmare!



Phillip wasn't nearly as bad to welcome as he seemed to be! His tokens dropped rather easily - I had good luck using Randall and Jessie.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

liljc said:


> For people working on welcoming Mother Gothel who have you found to be your best characters for dropping items?
> 
> Today was just my first day and I only managed 1 set of ears and 3 daggers so this is probably going to be a 7 - 10 day mission.   My ears came from the Snuggly Duckling which I had left the magic bubble over for about 4 hours before the game told me to welcome Mother Gothel.  So I got my first set of ears 2 seconds after unlocking her but none of my characters could add any more ears today.  1 dagger came from the parade, 1 from Maximus, and 1 from Pete.



Zurg definitely worked the best for me ear hat wise, followed by Snuggly Duckling, Randall/Sully, and Phillip. I already have all of her ears, but need 12 more daggers.  So far Maximus hasn't dropped any daggers for me. All of my 8 daggers either have come from parades, Pete, or Zurg.


----------



## liljc

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Zurg definitely worked the best for me ear hat wise, followed by Snuggly Duckling, Randall/Sully, and Phillip. I already have all of her ears, but need 12 more daggers.  So far Maximus hasn't dropped any daggers for me. All of my 8 daggers either have come from parades, Pete, or Zurg.




Seriously?  I'm so jealous.  I only have 3 ears so far after 3 days.  Today is day 4.  2 from Snuggly Duckling and 1 from Randall/Sulley.  My Zurg is level 8 and so far all he has dropped for me is 1 dagger in 3 days.

I have 12 daggers and they came from all different sources.  Maximus dropped the most (4).  1 from the parade. 2 from Pete.  1 from Zurg.  2 from Flynn.  2 from Rapunzel.

It's getting so frustrating not getting any ears.  You'd figure that Tinker would have dropped 1 or 2 by now.  I sure hope things start to turn around for me soon.  1 set of ears from this many character tasks is more than a little disappointing.   Starts to give off this feeling of pointlessness making you wonder why you are even playing the game.

Donald's ears on the other hand keep dropping like crazy for me.  I always have all of his ears way before I finish getting his hats.  Pluto is an ear beast for me but he rarely drops any hats.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

TheUndercoverDISer said:


> Phillip wasn't nearly as bad to welcome as he seemed to be! His tokens dropped rather easily - I had good luck using Randall and Jessie.



It's been okay... Surprisingly the ears more so than swords. Randall gave me his first ever token since I welcomed him! He's been useless for other tokens up to now, so glad to see him being useful eventually! Seems to be the fairies being rubbish for me now!


----------



## Ashleyrain

I'm stuck at trying to unlock Eve. I've had all of the boots required for a long time, but I have zero of her Mickey ears. There's only 1 action that has a chance of getting the ears and I can't seem to ever get them. I feel like it's made me stuck in the overall gameplay. I want more characters to unlock already!!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I am also on Day 4 collecting Mother Gothel parts. This morning none of the overnight tasks returned her tokens, but I've had better luck this evening. I'm currently at 11/20 Daggers and 8/10 ears. I'm nervous to have my "character book" tied up for 24 hours this close to the update though. The parade and Maximus seem about 50/50. Pete and Flynn have been good, but I think Zurg has returned the most of all.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Ashleyrain said:


> I'm stuck at trying to unlock Eve. I've had all of the boots required for a long time, but I have zero of her Mickey ears. There's only 1 action that has a chance of getting the ears and I can't seem to ever get them. I feel like it's made me stuck in the overall gameplay. I want more characters to unlock already!!


I use the parade to get them. It only costs magic not gems. They come little by little but you can do a few parades a day. I have only gotten mine from the parade and just need 1 more to welcome Eve.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Who is the next character to welcome after Flynn and Randall?


----------



## mshanson3121

What to do with my magic next? I'm currently working on Flynn and Randall. I'm probably realistically several days away from getting the things I need for either one of them. In the meantime, I was debating between buying Space Traders or unlocking the next piece of land.

ST cost a lot less, and would leave me with more magic, and of course earn me more magic
But... I am going to need more land eventually. I can probably only fit one more thing on what I have. It's just so much money (65,000 magic vs 30,000).

ETA: I see some are saying a strategy for the Incredibles event is to level up players to earn gems. Perhaps I should do this? How many gems am I going to need for the Incredibles stuff? I only have around 40.

WWYD?


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Taylor Nicole said:


> Who is the next character to welcome after Flynn and Randall?



Rapunzel! 



Managed to get the final Phillip tokens tonight and he's currently being welcomed!


----------



## Princess4

mshanson3121 said:


> What to do with my magic next? I'm currently working on Flynn and Randall. I'm probably realistically several days away from getting the things I need for either one of them. In the meantime, I was debating between buying Space Traders or unlocking the next piece of land.
> 
> ST cost a lot less, and would leave me with more magic, and of course earn me more magic
> But... I am going to need more land eventually. I can probably only fit one more thing on what I have. It's just so much money (65,000 magic vs 30,000).
> 
> ETA: I see some are saying a strategy for the Incredibles event is to level up players to earn gems. Perhaps I should do this? How many gems am I going to need for the Incredibles stuff? I only have around 40.
> 
> WWYD?


Here is a link with a recap it's gonna be over 200 gems but they did say there will be some special packages probably using really money https://jaysenheadleywrites.wordpre...s-live-stream-recap/?iframe=true&preview=true


----------



## Wonderlands

Something to celebrate Shanghai Disneyland's opening...


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Soooooo, Merryweather. . .Im an admitted completist, so it's not a question about IF I should get her, but more a question of when.
I've got upwards of 400 gems right now, so I can afford her, but I'm concerned that I might need the gems I've been hoarding for the upcoming events.
Is she helpful in getting tokens for other characters?  or should I wait until the incredibles event dust settles?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

evilqueenmindy said:


> Soooooo, Merryweather. . .Im an admitted completist, so it's not a question about IF I should get her, but more a question of when.
> I've got upwards of 400 gems right now, so I can afford her, but I'm concerned that I might need the gems I've been hoarding for the upcoming events.
> Is she helpful in getting tokens for other characters?  or should I wait until the incredibles event dust settles?


I'd say wait, purely because we know Frozone will be a paid character and it's worth saving. I'm hoping Gameloft will release her as a bundle, like all the other paid characters so far.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Welcomed Pete (who preceded to get stuck in Mickey's Fun Wheel) and Minnie (got her house and is ready for her 24hr time with Mickey).  Only need 3,000 magic to welcome Eve.  Was stuck on that last Eve mouse ears hat for almost a week since I only had Buzz and Woody to rely on.


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

evilqueenmindy said:


> Soooooo, Merryweather. . .Im an admitted completist, so it's not a question about IF I should get her, but more a question of when.
> I've got upwards of 400 gems right now, so I can afford her, but I'm concerned that I might need the gems I've been hoarding for the upcoming events.
> Is she helpful in getting tokens for other characters?  or should I wait until the incredibles event dust settles?


I too am a completist, so have had to get ALL the characters! She was the first one I used gems for, have bought the others on promos. She is very useful for getting items for the other 2 fairies, and also crowns for Aurora (not earhats though, they seem to be just Flora, of the fairies). And I think she will be helpful in defeating Maleficent (which seems to be where the fairies' story is heading). Frozone will be 180 gems they said, so depends how many you want to spend on top. They may yet do a promo on her too, but probably not while the 30 day incredible event is on.....


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

So I'm confused..... I watched the video of the live stream, about the Incredible event, and I thought it was going to be just an event - like the wish granter etc, just longer at 30 days. But most people on this board keep referring to it as an update. So have I misunderstood, and it's the next full update, so we'll get Aladdin at the same time???
Could do with it being the full update, so I can get my flamin' parade fixed, which has been going round nearly 2 weeks now!!  I know quite a lot of people have got stuck parades too, and while the 40 gems compensation was a nice gesture and all......  It's just when I asked Gameloft last week when the update was coming, they said they (as in customer services) didn't know a date yet, the developers hadn't announced it yet. Which I guess is also what made me think the 'Incredible event', was just an event.....


----------



## inevitablyaustin

The Incredibles event update is live! Looks like the event will start when Wish Granter and Shooting Stars finish. All the new attractions and characters are listed as "Coming Soon," but you can buy the Jet Packs from Disney Shanghai, The Magic Lamp Theater, and The Magic Carpets of Aladdin.


----------



## hopemax

Ugh, I was hoping it wouldn't be until Friday, or at least tomorrow.  I've downloaded the update, but I spent a bunch of magic to upgrade Minnie to level 9, and many of my characters are on longer tasks because my quests are Welcome Fauna, Donald and Zurg.

Oh well, here's to the Incredibles.


----------



## jb405

Looks like the update changed some of the task times too. Bo peep sing along is now 3 minutes in stead of 60, Minnie's garden tidy is 8 minutes. 

I also got a pop up that was for allowing the app to use location services to find local players and local advertisements. That advertisement piece makes me nervous.


----------



## inevitablyaustin

They just announced on their Twitter that the event will officially start tomorrow!


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

inevitablyaustin said:


> The Incredibles event update is live! Looks like the event will start when Wish Granter and Shooting Stars finish. All the new attractions and characters are listed as "Coming Soon," but you can buy the Jet Packs from Disney Shanghai, The Magic Lamp Theater, and The Magic Carpets of Aladdin.


Are you on IOS or Windows by any chance? No sign of it in Google Play Store for Android. Took over a week last time for it to be available. Hope Google get a shift on this time


----------



## RextheDinosaur

So I think the update messed up my game. I got a notification saying my parade had ended, but after the update, the parade restarted itself. If I'm stuck on a continous loop until the next update I will be upset.


----------



## Zorkel567

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Are you on IOS or Windows by any chance? No sign of it in Google Play Store for Android. Took over a week last time for it to be available. Hope Google get a shift on this time



It's available on iOS already. According to Twitter, June 16 is the official start date for both iOS and Android.


----------



## kathyk671

jb405 said:


> Looks like the update changed some of the task times too. Bo peep sing along is now 3 minutes in stead of 60, Minnie's garden tidy is 8 minutes.
> 
> I also got a pop up that was for allowing the app to use location services to find local players and local advertisements. That advertisement piece makes me nervous.


Noticed that, too! Buzz's "Contact Star Command" (a wish task) is only 8 minutes now instead of 2 hours.

And yeah, no to the location thing.


----------



## kathyk671

Dang Chiquita ads are still there, though.


----------



## Wonderlands

Aladdin attractions but no Aladdin characters yet?

Hoping Windows gets the update at least soonish.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Has anyone actually started PLAYING the event yet? Nothing has started up quite yet for me so just checking


----------



## mmmears

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> Has anyone actually started PLAYING the event yet? Nothing has started up quite yet for me so just checking



I just updated the game after reading here that it was available.  I have the new task times, and new attractions in the shop, but nothing yet regarding the Incredibles event.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> Has anyone actually started PLAYING the event yet? Nothing has started up quite yet for me so just checking



The actual event doesn't start until tomorrow, June 16 at 11. It was on their Facebook page.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

RextheDinosaur said:


> The actual event doesn't start until tomorrow, June 16 at 11. It was on their Facebook page.


Awesome thanks


----------



## hopemax

RextheDinosaur said:


> The actual event doesn't start until tomorrow, June 16 at 11. It was on their Facebook page.



Oh, good.  That will give me time to rebuild magic we might need.  I know it says "special currency" but the images from that link show the same tasks we've been doing but instead of earning Magic, they show the different icon, so I'm wondering if Magic is just temporarily being renamed or something.  I have Flora ready to do a 1 hr update for 4300 magic, once Minnie is done but I'll hold off on other character upgrades until we see what is and isn't needed for Incredibles tasks.  And I'll be putting everyone on tasks that will finish before the start of the event.


----------



## emilyhuff

Ugh, I did the update and all of my characters that were on actual story line quests reset and have started the time over!!!!


----------



## Marcy6649

When I updated it reset all of my tasks I only had 10 hours to go on lvling woody to lvl 10 now it's at 24 hours and bo peep and Jessie had a couple hours left on a 6 hour quest and now they have 6 hours left


----------



## emilyhuff

Marcy6649 said:


> When I updated it reset all of my tasks I only had 10 hours to go on lvling woody to lvl 10 now it's at 24 hours and bo peep and Jessie had a couple hours left on a 6 hour quest and now they have 6 hours left



UGH YOU AND ME BOTH


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Those two posts made me cringe when i just noticed that iOS had helpfully downloaded the update for me already and I've got Buzz about 6 hours into a 16 hour level-up.  But mine seems to have updated with no time lost.


----------



## cinmell

evilqueenmindy said:


> Those two posts made me cringe when i just noticed that iOS had helpfully downloaded the update for me already and I've got Buzz about 6 hours into a 16 hour level-up.  But mine seems to have updated with no time lost.



Mine didn't lose any time either which surprised me.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Wow!  I wasn't even trying and I got rank 9 in Shooting Stars event.  I'll take those 25 gems thank you very much.  Finally welcomed Eve also.


----------



## emilyhuff

I guess it doesn't matter much for me, I am already so much farther behind everyone but I am frustrated that some characters had to start over again!


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

I got the welcome repunzel today and I'm working on that...what needs to be done next to get the welcome Zurg prompt?


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Does Eve help to get anyone's tokens besides Wall-E? I have everything to welcome her, but is there any real advantage besides getting magic?


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> I got the welcome rapunzel today and I'm working on that...what needs to be done next to get the welcome Zurg prompt?


----------



## liljc

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> Does Eve help to get anyone's tokens besides Wall-E? I have everything to welcome her, but is there any real advantage besides getting magic?



if you visit this page and click on the "activities" tab for the chart it will show you what tokens Eve is good for.   

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/EVE

Eve doing the Ride on Astro Orbiters (4 hour task) helps get Minnie's bows and Fauna's ears 
Eve doing the Scout for a Plant (8 hour task) helps get Pete's hats, Pete's ears, and Prince Phillip's sword/shield.   

That's a lot less help with items than most characters give, but its something I guess.


----------



## momtohms

Just finished the update and thankfully did not lose any progress! 

One thing I've noticed is that the times for certain character tasks have dropped dramatically. So far I've noticed it for the tasks that are usually associated with guest wishes. Minnie's tidying the garden is now 8 minutes, Bo Peep's sing a long is 3! The rest of my characters are mid task but I'm curious if they will have differences too.


----------



## hopemax

momtohms said:


> Just finished the update and thankfully did not lose any progress!
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that the times for certain character tasks have dropped dramatically. So far I've noticed it for the tasks that are usually associated with guest wishes. Minnie's tidying the garden is now 8 minutes, Bo Peep's sing a long is 3! The rest of my characters are mid task but I'm curious if they will have differences too.



Buzz's wish task, I forget the name, that is also 8 minutes.


----------



## momtohms

Some characters have new tasks that are short and are likely just for the incredibles promo. Daisy has an "incredible diner promo", Jessie and Mike have them too.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I'm lucky mini didn't get interrupted in her 24 hour quest to play the ukulele (she must have callouses the size of golf balls).
I'm loving the look of the new Aladdin attractions but with their magic ratio they don't exactly seem viable.


----------



## TheUndercoverDISer

Anybody else get the update in their APP store yet? I just got it and updated! No Incredibles stuff yet (besides the characters added in the character book) since it starts tomorrow, but I do have a new and interesting looking building on Main Street...

All the new attractions are there though - including Aladdin ones! But I don't see any Aladdin characters in the character book 

The 3 slots of land next to California Screamin' will be unlockable - when clicked they read "To unlock, complete more Merlin quests!" Tomorrowland & Fantasyland still read "Coming Soon!" and still nothing when clicking the next portal


----------



## Princess4

I will hold off on buying frozone until after the give out the free ones Friday make sure you keep Mickey and goofy free to start the event no long quest or upgrading character so you can welcome Mrs. Incrediables good luck everyone


----------



## Zorkel567

Wonderlands said:


> Aladdin attractions but no Aladdin characters yet?
> 
> Hoping Windows gets the update at least soonish.



Yeah, this seemed odd to me. It seems weird to introduce two Aladdin-themed attractions, but not bring the Aladdin characters into the game with said attractions.


----------



## mmmears

Princess4 said:


> I will hold off on buying frozone until after the give out the free ones Friday make sure you keep Mickey and goofy free to start the event no long quest or upgrading character so you can welcome Mrs. Incrediables good luck everyone



So we know that it's Mickey and Goofy that will be needed to welcome her?  And they are giving out Frozone to certain people?  Can you tell me more please?

Also, I've been saving up (in advance) for the Sleeping Beauty fairy that requires gems, but I am also interested in Frozone.  Can someone tell me how many gems she requires?  I checked the wiki but could not find that info on there.


----------



## Princess4

mmmears said:


> So we know that it's Mickey and Goofy that will be needed to welcome her?  And they are giving out Frozone to certain people?  Can you tell me more please?
> 
> Also, I've been saving up (in advance) for the Sleeping Beauty fairy that requires gems, but I am also interested in Frozone.  Can someone tell me how many gems she requires?  I checked the wiki but could not find that info on there.


http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Mysteriously_Chilly_Sweepstakes_2016
240 gems  not sure what wiki u are looking at but here is where I found it http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Merryweather


----------



## mmmears

Princess4 said:


> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Mysteriously_Chilly_Sweepstakes_2016
> 240 gems  not sure what wiki u are looking at but here is where I found it http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Merryweather




Thanks so much.  I'm looking at the same wiki but it's loading painfully slow over here and timing out... I couldn't get the info.


----------



## Princess4

mmmears said:


> Thanks so much.  I'm looking at the same wiki but it's loading painfully slow over here and timing out... I couldn't get the info.


No problem


----------



## Ross J 82

Hi, has anybody had the update on Android yet? Getting close to 11am and no sign yet.


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Ross J 82 said:


> Hi, has anybody had the update on Android yet? Getting close to 11am and no sign yet.


Not sure where you are in the world, but it's 11am Eastern Daylight time, so 4pm GMT. I'm on Android too, & in the UK, so not expecting to see it for at least another 5 hours! Itching to get started though!


----------



## SunDial

Ross J 82 said:


> Hi, has anybody had the update on Android yet? Getting close to 11am and no sign yet.


 I went to Google play and got the update yesterday.


----------



## McCoy

Ross J 82 said:


> Hi, has anybody had the update on Android yet? Getting close to 11am and no sign yet.





SunDial said:


> I went to Google play and got the update yesterday.



The update wasn't available for me in Google Play as recently as last night around midnight, but was available for me around 8 this morning.


----------



## mshanson3121

So I'm playing on my computer, (Windows 10 with the Google Play stuff)... so how do I get the update? And does the new Incredibles stuff start today?


----------



## jypfoto

Zorkel567 said:


> Yeah, this seemed odd to me. It seems weird to introduce two Aladdin-themed attractions, but not bring the Aladdin characters into the game with said attractions.



Anyone else worried that they'll be _too_ many characters soon?  I think we're up to 44, once you start adding some from each universe you can potentially be at 100+.


----------



## Wonderlands

Update and Event should be live for iOS and Android users, Windows players such as myself still have to wait apparently.


----------



## poosiegirl

I'm an Android user, I have the update but the event isn't live.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## jypfoto

Wonderlands said:


> Update and Event should be live for iOS and Android users, Windows players such as myself still have to wait apparently.



Anyone know if these characters/buildings are just temporary for the event or permanent?  Not sure if it's worth the money to buy FroZone if it's only temporary (28 days but still not permanent).


----------



## Wonderlands

All characters and buildings you unlock during the event you get to keep after the event is over.


----------



## emhaile42

poosiegirl said:


> I'm an Android user, I have the update but the event isn't live.  Anyone else having this issue?


Same thing for me! I'm getting impatient lol


----------



## mmmears

Anyone buy Frozone?  Was it worth it?


----------



## emhaile42

I got it! Frozone is 180 gems


----------



## McCoy

Has anything been announced that there might be a promo for Frozone, or most likely not?


----------



## poosiegirl

Glad I'm not the only one.  I want to play!


----------



## liljc

McCoy said:


> Has anything been announced that there might be a promo for Frozone, or most likely not?



There is a promo for Frozone now.  If you click on The Incredibles Event button on the bottom of the screen then select the 4th option down (the one that looks like an award's ribbon) it shows the promos there.


----------



## DCNC

I got Frozone too. He's on his own quest now but has tasks that will drop for mrs incredible. When I did the tap the bot Quest, I didn't see where it told you where to find them? Thought the live feed had said there would be some sort of indicator?


----------



## McCoy

liljc said:


> There is a promo for Frozone now.  If you click on The Incredibles Event button on the bottom of the screen then select the 4th option down (the one that looks like an award's ribbon) it shows the promos there.



Missed that, thank you!


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> Has anything been announced that there might be a promo for Frozone, or most likely not?



There is a promo of sorts in the little red Incredibles box at the bottom.


----------



## PrincessrRapunzel

wow I am really excited for the event.
Should I get Frozone with real money? Does he worth it?


----------



## liljc

So what character tasks give gold coins now for the first Incredibles Event?  Seems like a lot of the ones that used to do not any more.  I see Goofy Attending a Show (2 hours), Jessie Hey-Howdy-Hey (1 hour), Buzz Scan the Area (1 hour).  Which others?     My Pluto and Tinker are busy on long tasks so not sure if they do or not.


----------



## liljc

PrincessrRapunzel said:


> wow I am really excited for the event.
> Should I get Frozone with real money? Does he worth it?



Welcome to the DMK forum.

I guess it just depends on how many gems you have saved up and what other options you have for using those gems.  If taking advantage of the promo and using the $3.99 allows you to put your gems towards other stuff like attractions or other gem characters then for some people it would definitely be worth it.


----------



## hopemax

liljc said:


> So what character tasks give gold coins now for the first Incredibles Event?  Seems like a lot of the ones that used to do not any more.  I see Goofy Attending a Show (2 hours), Jessie Hey-Howdy-Hey (1 hour), Buzz Scan the Area (1 hour).  Which others?     My Pluto and Tinker are busy on long tasks so not sure if they do or not.



I don't have Pluto, Tink's Inspect the Castle does still have coins.


----------



## Janineh

liljc said:


> So what character tasks give gold coins now for the first Incredibles Event?  Seems like a lot of the ones that used to do not any more.  I see Goofy Attending a Show (2 hours), Jessie Hey-Howdy-Hey (1 hour), Buzz Scan the Area (1 hour).  Which others?     My Pluto and Tinker are busy on long tasks so not sure if they do or not.



Pluto and Tinkerbell's 1 hour tasks and Woody's 'Go on Duty' (4 hour) task still drop coins. Seems a lot of them that used to don't any more, they're highlighted in red and give event currency, but no coins. Hamm, Bo Peep and Mickey don't anymore. And I don't think Sarge does either.

If you have the premium attractions that drop coins you'll definitely be at more of an advantage seeing as there are much fewer opportunities to get them using characters.


----------



## liljc

Janineh said:


> Pluto and Tinkerbell's 1 hour tasks and Woody's 'Go on Duty' (4 hour) task still drop coins. Seems a lot of them that used to don't any more, they're highlighted in red and give event currency, but no coins. Hamm, Bo Peep and Mickey don't anymore. And I don't think Sarge does either.
> 
> If you have the premium attractions that drop coins you'll definitely be at more of an advantage seeing as there are much fewer opportunities to get them using characters.



Thanks ... ugh guess I'll have to put my push for Donald to go to level 9 on hold for a couple days and put Pluto to task finding gold coins (he has 4 hours left until he is freed up).  Tinker hasn't dropped a single set of ears for Mother Gothel so I don't mind giving her something more useful to do (she has 6 hours left before she is freed up).  Not sure how I missed Woody.


----------



## Wonderlands

Still no Windows update, this is very frustrating.


----------



## PrincessrRapunzel

liljc said:


> Welcome to the DMK forum.
> 
> I guess it just depends on how many gems you have saved up and what other options you have for using those gems.  If taking advantage of the promo and using the $3.99 allows you to put your gems towards other stuff like attractions or other gem characters then for some people it would definitely be worth it.


Thank you for your welcoming
I don't have many gems left and I am saving them for characters/ attractions that I really want in the future. I just found Frozone's promotion is very tempting and he might be the first character that I spend real money with. (Yes, I didn't buy Pluto/Boo/Wall E/Maximus/Merryweather)


----------



## Janineh

I have so much going on quest-wise now! I just welcomed Aurora yesterday which set her, the fairies and Rapunzel/Flynn's storylines off again. I have 5 general quests, 2 welcomings (3/4 of the way to both Zurg and Donald, it's such slow progress) and now the Incredibles quests on top of that. That's 9 ongoing quests - this after having only the three welcome new characters quests for almost a week! I'm trying to progress the non-Incredibles storylines though as I want to unlock more space in Fantasyland and be able to get Prince Phillip.


----------



## PrincessrRapunzel

Janineh said:


> I have so much going on quest-wise now! I just welcomed Aurora yesterday which set her, the fairies and Rapunzel/Flynn's storylines off again. I have 5 general quests, 2 welcomings (3/4 of the way to both Zurg and Donald, it's such slow progress) and now the Incredibles quests on top of that. That's 9 ongoing quests - this after having only the three welcome new characters quests for almost a week! I'm trying to progress the non-Incredibles storylines though as I want to unlock more space in Fantasyland and be able to get Prince Phillip.



Yes, there are so many quests queuing up! 
I just welcomed Flora ytd. I think I have to put aside Zurg and Donald for the Incredibles event.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Ahh! I'm feeling a little overwhelmed! The Incredibles started so I'm trying to mainly focus on that right now but yesterday I got welcome Flora and just now welcome Zurg popped up.. It's too much lol. I guess since Incredibles is limited time I'll focus on that but of course I get new characters to welcome as soon as this started.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessrRapunzel said:


> Yes, there are so many quests queuing up!
> I just welcomed Flora ytd. I think I have to put aside Zurg and Donald for the Incredibles event.



I am actually still slowly working on them.  Minnie so far only has a short Incredibles task that collects a little event currency, so she is off collecting Donald hats (12 hours).  Randall doesn't have any Incredibles related tasks so he's on the 12 hour Zurg Ears quest.


----------



## mmmears

I'm still slowly trying to welcome Rapunzel.  I like the new stuff, but I don't want to stall all the "main game" stuff at the same time.


----------



## SunDial

poosiegirl said:


> I'm an Android user, I have the update but the event isn't live.  Anyone else having this issue?



I am on Android.  I updated yesterday afternoon and the event went live for me at 11am.  In top 20 on coins and trying to level up Mrs Incredible


----------



## mshanson3121

I have it going on my Android. Still nothing for Windows which is kinda ticking me off!


----------



## Wigit12

What quests unlock Mrs. Incredible?  I'm earning tokens and have Frozone on his quest but she is still locked.


----------



## hopemax

I'm okay with a Windows delay.  I only started my Windows game about 9 days ago.  I am in the middle of battling Pete, and don't really have a lot of characters.  So I think trying to participate would be frustrating.


----------



## hopemax

Wigit12 said:


> What quests unlock Mrs. Incredible?  I'm earning tokens and have Frozone on his quest but she is still locked.



Mickey has a short quest, and then there is a short bot tapping quest.  But if your Mickey is on a long task, you are going to have to wait for him to finish.


----------



## Wigit12

hopemax said:


> Mickey has a short quest, and then there is a short bot tapping quest.  But if your Mickey is on a long task, you are going to have to wait for him to finish.


Thank you!   Had no clue what I was looking for.


----------



## hopemax

Also, since I just checked the Wiki.  When Mickey has his 60 second task, Goofy also has a 60 second task.  So if he is off on a long task, you will have to wait for him too.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Anyone who has Frozone, is he useful for this event or could you easily progress without him? I'm on the verge of buying him, my first gem purchase, but I'm worried he's not that important. I've been saving all my gems in case something popped up that I would really want, but I wanna do as good as I can in this event, so is he really useful or don't bother?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Anyone who has Frozone, is he useful for this event or could you easily progress without him? I'm on the verge of buying him, my first gem purchase, but I'm worried he's not that important. I've been saving all my gems in case something popped up that I would really want, but I wanna do as good as I can in this event, so is he really useful or don't bother?


He's so damn cheap it'd be an offence to pass up the offer haha!
In all seriousness he does help a bit once he's levelled to at least 2-3. After that only level him if there's time and resources, you'll want to level up Mrs incredible asap


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Does eve have any highlighted incredibles task or coin task?


----------



## hopemax

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Anyone who has Frozone, is he useful for this event or could you easily progress without him? I'm on the verge of buying him, my first gem purchase, but I'm worried he's not that important. I've been saving all my gems in case something popped up that I would really want, but I wanna do as good as I can in this event, so is he really useful or don't bother?



I think it's far to early to know.  I bought him because as premium characters go, he's cheap, it's limited time, and they all seem to help collect tokens and magic.  I imagine at some point you have to battle Syndrome and usually the premium characters help with that.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

FloranaPrincess said:


> He's so damn cheap it'd be an offence to pass up the offer haha!
> In all seriousness he does help a bit once he's levelled to at least 2-3. After that only level him if there's time and resources, you'll want to level up Mrs incredible asap



Ugh, I hate to spend my gems but your so right! When I saw he was that cheap I almost bought him immediately, but my gem cheapness inside me has had me saying don't do it all day! Lol I think my brain just needed someone else to say do it. Okay.. I'm just gonna do it.. No turning back!


----------



## FloranaPrincess

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Ugh, I hate to spend my gems but your so right! When I saw he was that cheap I almost bought him immediately, but my gem cheapness inside me has had me saying don't do it all day! Lol I think my brain just needed someone else to say do it. Okay.. I'm just gonna do it.. No turning back!


You don't have to spend gems to get him. He's $3 in real money, which means gems are saved


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

FloranaPrincess said:


> You don't have to spend gems to get him. He's $3 in real money, which means gems are saved



Eh, I don't like putting real money into games where I'm not really investing into something long term. Who knows, a couple months from now I could be super bored with the game and quit. If I spend real money once then I'll be like oh it's not a big a deal, let's spend again, then again.. I can't bring myself to do that. I've been enjoying the game playing free and I'm a gem hoarder so I'll get them eventually. It's the first big event so it doesn't hurt too bad to spend them!


----------



## Wonderlands

7 hours later and no update for Windows, no news on the update either. I just want to play.


----------



## Zorkel567

Wonderlands said:


> 7 hours later and no update for Windows, no news on the update either. I just want to play.



Their original tweet stated that June 16th was the release date for iOS and Android. It also stated that Windows would follow soon after. So for the Windows players, I wouldn't expect it today. I would guess tomorrow at the earliest, and even that seems unlikely imo based off the phrasing.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

Hello Disney Fans,

I am new to this forum. Question: Since the last update with The Incredibles, I seem to have a problem with my parades but I wanted to double check with you if I was the only one.  I have all the Parade Floats and Parade Slots but when I select the Parade Tent most of my Floats are empty and when I start a parade, I do not see any gems to win at all anymore. Do you guys have this problem?


----------



## Zorkel567

NeverlandFamilyTravel said:


> Hello Disney Fans,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Question: Since the last update with The Incredibles, I seem to have a problem with my parades but I wanted to double check with you if I was the only one.  I have all the Parade Floats and Parade Slots but when I select the Parade Tent most of my Floats are empty and when I start a parade, I do not see any gems to win at all anymore. Do you guys have this problem?



I ran a parade after updating, and it works fine for me. I did the Incredibles and Sleeping Beauty floats and won 5 gems from SB and a token from the Incredibles one. I still have almost half an hour until I can try and run another parade.


----------



## D23Ry

Trying to unlock mrs incredible after doing the Mickey and goofy. Says you have to be online. I'm online. Any idea


----------



## msteddom

D23Ry said:


> Trying to unlock mrs incredible after doing the Mickey and goofy. Says you have to be online. I'm online. Any idea



I had the same problem when trying to build the Energy Rings.  I was on my University's wifi at the time.  Once I got home and was on my own network it was no longer a problem.  So, maybe a firewall issue?

Melissa


----------



## Janineh

hopemax said:


> I am actually still slowly working on them.  Minnie so far only has a short Incredibles task that collects a little event currency, so she is off collecting Donald hats (12 hours).  Randall doesn't have any Incredibles related tasks so he's on the 12 hour Zurg Ears quest.



I'm doing the same. Using Minnie, Randall + Mike/Sully to work on Donald and Zurg still (as well as Pluto and Goofy for overnight). At least for now. I don't want to put everything on hold for the Incredibles event and not all the characters are needed! 

I really appreciated how they opened up the land to the right of Screamin' for so cheap, it's so nice to have a bit more land. I was worried about where I could put any Incredibles stuff. Hopefully we'll unlock more of that land too.

I'm on the third bots task and thank goodness for being able to click on the task to find them. The cannon bots are so much smaller and keep hiding behind my buildings!


----------



## FloranaPrincess

My questing has already stopped and it's only been less than 24 hours! The next on the list is to welcome Dash, which I have to wait a few days to do. Currently Mrs Incredible is at level 4, and Frozone is level 2.


----------



## hopemax

Janineh said:


> I'm doing the same. Using Minnie, Randall + Mike/Sully to work on Donald and Zurg still (as well as Pluto and Goofy for overnight). At least for now. I don't want to put everything on hold for the Incredibles event and not all the characters are needed!
> 
> I really appreciated how they opened up the land to the right of Screamin' for so cheap, it's so nice to have a bit more land. I was worried about where I could put any Incredibles stuff. Hopefully we'll unlock more of that land too.
> 
> I'm on the third bots task and thank goodness for being able to click on the task to find them. The cannon bots are so much smaller and keep hiding behind my buildings!



I also realized I have Daisy on Donald collection too.  And I've been working on collecting Fairy tokens with my other characters.  Mostly, my Incredibles crew is Mrs Incredible, Frozone, Jessie, Goofy and Bo Peep & Mike (whose 3 min tasks get very repetitive but you can build up the special currency pretty fast).

So far I have Helen (Mrs. I) upgraded to 5, but Frozone only to 2.  I can not get his 2nd ear hat to drop.  I put Helen on one of the 8 hr Dash tasks overnight, hopefully today will be better for Frozone tokens.


----------



## andieb0602

Does anyone know how quick/easy it is to level up Mrs. I?  I have 6 main characters that are ready to level up but they'll all take 16-24 hours.  I (stupidly) leveled up Sulley shortly after the Incredibles event started and then had to wait until he was done to level up Mrs. I and progress with her quests so I just now have her on level 2 (one mask short of 3).  I know Dash won't be available for 48+ hours but I'm wondering if that time should be spent leveling up Mrs. I as much as possible or if I'm safe to level up a non-Incredible character.


----------



## bbarens

After the last wishes challenge ended I haven't seen any new challenges (except for incredibles, of course). I've been having issues with them lately, though. A few days ago I suddenly had a shooting star challenge pop up with only a 2 hours left. Are there any challenges happening right now that are possibly not showing up on my game?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

andieb0602 said:


> Does anyone know how quick/easy it is to level up Mrs. I?  I have 6 main characters that are ready to level up but they'll all take 16-24 hours.  I (stupidly) leveled up Sulley shortly after the Incredibles event started and then had to wait until he was done to level up Mrs. I and progress with her quests so I just now have her on level 2 (one mask short of 3).  I know Dash won't be available for 48+ hours but I'm wondering if that time should be spent leveling up Mrs. I as much as possible or if I'm safe to level up a non-Incredible character.


Yeah very easy. I now have her at level 5 and she'll be level 6 in a couple of hours


----------



## xthebowdenx

What is the combo/bundle? The ad popped up and I clicked out of it before I paid any attention. I have looked through the event and store and don't see anything on my end?

Also, I suppose I have finished all of frozone and Mrs I quests for now?


----------



## okduke

if this post is redundant with a previous one,sorry. I have seen folks ask about whether frozone is helpful. He is very helpful. As far as I can tell, every upgrade will need Incredibles tokens. Frozone has a 3 minute task to get them. This is huge. Mrs. I has a 6 minute task to get one. If you are upgrading her or using her to get frozone tokens, your only other options take an hour. He has been super helpful for me!  I'm very happy with my four dollar purchase. (It may be that this task is not available until he is at level 2.)


----------



## BoltzNBrew

Is this active for windows yet?  I got Anniversary Hat Stand for something and still don't have have the event.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

FYI my dearest Disney Fans, I've come to realize that when you use their new way to get gems from watching videos advertising, you only get 1 gem by doing that but it removes your chances to get gems from your parades which you usually get more than 1 gem (I usually get minimum 3 but most of the time 5) so don't bother watching those adds because you won't get more gems.


----------



## Janineh

bbarens said:


> After the last wishes challenge ended I haven't seen any new challenges (except for incredibles, of course). I've been having issues with them lately, though. A few days ago I suddenly had a shooting star challenge pop up with only a 2 hours left. Are there any challenges happening right now that are possibly not showing up on my game?



There's a 'Striking Gold' (collecting the gold coins) challenge going on, right now my timer says 2d 6h left. It should be fairly obvious, though, as your PhilharMagic/Goofy's Playhouse etc. would be creating the coins! It shows up for me by clicking on the Incredibles event button at the bottom, then the middle button on the side that looks like 1st/2nd/3rd podiums. That shows me the current rankings and rewards. Hope that helps!



NeverlandFamilyTravel said:


> FYI my dearest Disney Fans, I've come to realize that when you use their new way to get gems from watching videos advertising, you only get 1 gem by doing that but it removes your chances to get gems from your parades which you usually get more than 1 gem (I usually get minimum 3 but most of the time 5) so don't bother watching those adds because you won't get more gems.



Not sure what you mean by this - is it just if you're running a parade at the same time as watching?


I appear to have run out of Incredibles quests too now. Just waiting 2 more days to welcome Dash and stocking up on event currency I guess! At least it gives me a chance to focus on progressing other storylines. I just need 2 more Zurg ears and 4 more Donald ears to welcome them.


----------



## mshanson3121

Have they said at all when the Windows update is coming? I'm not impressed.


----------



## Wonderlands

Early next week apparently.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

Janineh said:


> There's a 'Striking Gold' (collecting the gold coins) challenge going on, right now my timer says 2d 6h left. It should be fairly obvious, though, as your PhilharMagic/Goofy's Playhouse etc. would be creating the coins! It shows up for me by clicking on the Incredibles event button at the bottom, then the middle button on the side that looks like 1st/2nd/3rd podiums. That shows me the current rankings and rewards. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by this - is it just if you're running a parade at the same time as watching?
> 
> 
> I appear to have run out of Incredibles quests too now. Just waiting 2 more days to welcome Dash and stocking up on event currency I guess! At least it gives me a chance to focus on progressing other storylines. I just need 2 more Zurg ears and 4 more Donald ears to welcome them.



Yes When you run a parade and you watch those videos advertising to get gems, as soon as I do that then the gems from the parade are gone.


----------



## fab1976

NeverlandFamilyTravel said:


> Yes When you run a parade and you watch those videos advertising to get gems, as soon as I do that then the gems from the parade are gone.


How are you watching videos? I have tried tapping on the "movie theater" or whatever the new building is and nothing happens. I also don't think I've ever actually got gems from the parades, maybe once or twice back in the beginning of the game but nothing since.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

fab1976 said:


> How are you watching videos? I have tried tapping on the "movie theater" or whatever the new building is and nothing happens. I also don't think I've ever actually got gems from the parades, maybe once or twice back in the beginning of the game but nothing since.



Does it say "Sorry, videos are not available at this time. Please try again later" or nothing happens? Before you could watch videos by clicking on the + in the gem area and you can watch videos to get more magic by clicking on the + next to the magic area. I do get gems quiet often from the parade since I spent a lot of gems and magic to add all the floats.


----------



## fab1976

NeverlandFamilyTravel said:


> Does it say "Sorry, videos are not available at this time. Please try again later" or nothing happens? Before you could watch videos by clicking on the + in the gem area and you can watch videos to get more magic by clicking on the + next to the magic area. I do get gems quiet often from the parade since I spent a lot of gems and magic to add all the floats.



Nothing happens, it's untappable.  And no option to watch videos to add magic or gems by tapping the +. Wonder if I'm alone in that??


----------



## mmmears

fab1976 said:


> Nothing happens, it's untappable.  And no option to watch videos to add magic or gems by tapping the +. Wonder if I'm alone in that??



I don't have a movie option when I tap the + either.
And I can click on the movie theater but it says no movies are available.


----------



## Marcy6649

I don't have a movie option either...


----------



## Diznygrl

The movie option was there for a short period.  I saw it earlier today.  When it was "live", it had a big gem icon floating above the theater.  You clicked on it, and it asked you if you'd like to watch a video for gems.  At the time, I clicked no.  After I reloaded the game a few hours later, the option (and the big gem) was gone and the theater was no longer clickable.  Maybe they're having problems with it (like the one NeverlandFamilyTravel experienced) so they deactivated it for now.


----------



## Princess4

Finally got my last Donald ears so I will have him in the morning! Got frozone at level 6 and Mrs incrediable at level 6 how is everyone else doing?


----------



## beckylou

I have soooo many characters that are ready to level up, but I only have 50,000 magic. I'm trying to save it since I don't know what the Omnidroid Obstacle course or Incredibles House will cost.


----------



## Katarina du Couteau

Hello, I've been having this problem. I reached the "Tap  on 40 cannon bots quest" but it says more respawn in 5 days amd 23 hours why is it so ???? i dont get it


----------



## liljc

Katarina du Couteau said:


> Hello, I've been having this problem. I reached the "Tap  on 40 cannon bots quest" but it says more respawn in 5 days amd 23 hours why is it so ???? i dont get it



I think when I did it mine respawned every 2 or 3 minutes.   They let you tap a few bots then you had to wait 2 or 3 minutes for more to spawn.  If you haven't reached 40 bots yet and yours is saying you have to wait 5 days and 23 hours for more bots to spawn there is something wrong.


----------



## liljc

Princess4 said:


> Finally got my last Donald ears so I will have him in the morning! Got frozone at level 6 and Mrs incrediable at level 6 how is everyone else doing?



Congrats on getting Donald welcomed. Once you welcome him he is no where near as hard to upgrade.  They don't ask for a lot of items for the upgrades.

My Mrs Incredible is at level 7 but Frozone is only at level 3.  I've been still working on other upgrades.  Donald is going to level 9 now.  Zurg is nearly level 9 (need 3 more ears).  Prince Phillip I got to level 9 and I only need 2 more ears then he can go to level 10.  I was able to welcome Mother Gothel and get her to level 6 (like Donald she doesn't need many items to be upgraded).  Prince Phillip has been dropping her ears every other time now and Sulley/Randall and Zurg have started contributing more often. Maximus is really good at getting the daggers.

Everybody else is either already at level 10 or ready to go to level 10 (I just haven't had time to do the upgrades yet).  I have a huge back up of characters ready to go to level 10 (Sulley, Boo, Roz, Randall, Wall-E, Eve, Flynn, Aurora, Flora, Fauna)   I'm hoping by the time this Incredibles event is over I'll have just about all of my characters to level 10.  Magic isn't a problem I have over 1,000,000 magic... I spend way too much time on this game


----------



## hopemax

Princess4 said:


> Finally got my last Donald ears so I will have him in the morning! Got frozone at level 6 and Mrs incrediable at level 6 how is everyone else doing?



I have Mrs. Incredible at level 8.  I hope to collect enough of her items that just before 5PM, my time, so I can upgrade her to 9, and then 16 hours will expire right before Dash becomes available.   Frozone is at level 5.  I wanted to upgrade him more yesterday, but I must have done Mrs I task for his ears 10 times and only got them 3 times. I need two more to upgrade him to level 6.  So I'm hoping she will drop them quick enough, I can upgrade him to 6 before I need to upgrade her.  

Still collecting for my other Welcome characters.  Need 5 hats / 7 ears for Donald, 3 ears for Zurg but my overnight collections are about 45 min away from finishing, so hoping I'll get some of each.  Fauna needs 1 hat / 1 ear.  Hoping to get her welcomed today too, or at least tomorrow.  Then the questing will kick off again, I assume.

Got a little backup of characters needing to go to 9 or 10.  I'm hoping, if I push hard the first 3 days, each time an Incredibles character becomes available, I will get a window before Welcoming the next Incredibles character to do some of the longer upgrades.


----------



## kathyk671

I'm far behind many of y'all. Just welcomed Rapunzel today. Right around the time I got the first quests for Rapunzel, Merlin popped up and seemed to be saying we were going to unlock more land. Right after that, Maleficent did her "these fools think they can stop me, blah, blah, blah" thing...and my son clicked on her so I didn't see what she said. I don't have a Merlin quest, and I don't seem to have any land waiting to be cleared. I've clicked everywhere, it all says "coming soon" or "complete more Tangled/Philip/Flora/whatever quests." Did I miss something, or was Merlin just teasing me?


----------



## mmmears

I'm behind as well.  Just welcomed Rapunzel a day or two ago, and now have the "Welcome Flora" and "Welcome Zurg" quests to begin.  My Mrs. I is at 8, will be at 9 tonight I hope.  Frozone is only at 4, so I'm working on that today.


----------



## Diznygrl

Far behind? 

I just welcomed Daisy the other day. And I started playing this game right when it came out.


----------



## kathyk671

mmmears said:


> I'm behind as well.  Just welcomed Rapunzel a day or two ago, and now have the "Welcome Flora" and "Welcome Zurg" quests to begin.  My Mrs. I is at 8, will be at 9 tonight I hope.  Frozone is only at 4, so I'm working on that today.



I got Welcome Flora today, too. It'll be a slow go to get her tokens during the Incredibles event. I figure I catch what I can for her overnight and work on Incredibles during the day. I'm about to level Mrs. I up to 7 and Frozone to 5. Gotta keep it free to welcome Dash tomorrow!


----------



## kathyk671

Diznygrl said:


> Far behind?
> 
> I just welcomed Daisy the other day. And I started playing this game right when it came out.



Me too! So many people have already gotten all the characters, built the attractions, collected the magic...I'm just plugging along.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

Currently collecting Mother Gothel tokens... Her ears are pretty tough.

In Incredibles terms, currently maxing out Mrs Incredible in time for Dash coming tomorrow!  loving the event so far!


----------



## DCNC

I just got welcome Flora too but will only focus on her between Incredibles tasks.  Mrs I is about to be 8 but Frozone is only 2! Those hats will not drop for me.  Right after I got Rapunzel I had  a Merlin quest to free land for 65,000 which I did and hope I won't regret. I hope the Incredibles house is event currency and not magic!


----------



## mmmears

DCNC said:


> I just got welcome Flora too but will only focus on her between Incredibles tasks.  Mrs I is about to be 8 but Frozone is only 2! Those hats will not drop for me.  Right after I got Rapunzel I had  a Merlin quest to free land for 65,000 which I did and hope I won't regret. I hope the Incredibles house is event currency and not magic!



Me, too.  Mrs. Incredible has spent the whole day looking for those Frozone hats (instead of leveling up to L9) and she has produced NONE!  Ugh.  My Frozone is at L5 and I guess he's going to be stuck there for a long, long time.    I am regretting using my gems for him.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

A quick little thought about people seeing the ad's all the time. I was getting them quite a bit, but I finally spent some gems to buy Frozone and since then I haven't seen a single ad. I definitely think it was in fact sending the ad's to people who never spend anything on the game. Anyone else recently spend gems for the first time and suddenly stopped seeing ad's?


----------



## kathyk671

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  Mrs. Incredible has spent the whole day looking for those Frozone hats (instead of leveling up to L9) and she has produced NONE!  Ugh.  My Frozone is at L5 and I guess he's going to be stuck there for a long, long time.    I am regretting using my gems for him.



Ditto, ditto, ditto. I've got Mrs. I ready to upgrade, but I keep thinking "ok, THIS time she'll get those ears!" Lol! 

He's the only gem character I have, though, so no regrets.


----------



## kathyk671

DCNC said:


> I just got welcome Flora too but will only focus on her between Incredibles tasks.  Mrs I is about to be 8 but Frozone is only 2! Those hats will not drop for me.  Right after I got Rapunzel I had  a Merlin quest to free land for 65,000 which I did and hope I won't regret. I hope the Incredibles house is event currency and not magic!



Ok, so this is what I was talking about before. After getting Rapunzel, Merlin popped up to ask me to clear some land, but my kid touched the screen and I lost it. Where was the land you cleared?


----------



## kathyk671

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> A quick little thought about people seeing the ad's all the time. I was getting them quite a bit, but I finally spent some gems to buy Frozone and since then I haven't seen a single ad. I definitely think it was in fact sending the ad's to people who never spend anything on the game. Anyone else recently spend gems for the first time and suddenly stopped seeing ad's?



Me. I got Frozone when the event started, first time I've spent anything. I've been seeing that new ad for that car game the last couple of days (and I even watched it twice for gems in the new Main Street theater).


----------



## DCNC

kathyk671 said:


> Ok, so this is what I was talking about before. After getting Rapunzel, Merlin popped up to ask me to clear some land, but my kid touched the screen and I lost it. Where was the land you cleared?



Near Its a small world, to the left of the area most recently cleared before the Incredibles event


----------



## mmmears

kathyk671 said:


> Ok, so this is what I was talking about before. After getting Rapunzel, Merlin popped up to ask me to clear some land, but my kid touched the screen and I lost it. Where was the land you cleared?



If I'm remembering correctly, it's the land where the Cheshire Cat is, and it cost me $65K.


----------



## mmmears

kathyk671 said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto. I've got Mrs. I ready to upgrade, but I keep thinking "ok, THIS time she'll get those ears!" Lol!.



I'm starting to wonder if it's broken somehow.  Mrs I has spent all day doing that task, and as it only takes one hour that's a lot of chances to get the ears.  And today... ZERO!  She is ready to upgrade, but I kept thinking the same thing as you.  And now it's too late for me to upgrade her since I want her free to start the "welcome Dash" tasks in the morning.


----------



## jeanne c

kathyk671 said:


> I'm far behind many of y'all. Just welcomed Rapunzel today. Right around the time I got the first quests for Rapunzel, Merlin popped up and seemed to be saying we were going to unlock more land. Right after that, Maleficent did her "these fools think they can stop me, blah, blah, blah" thing...and my son clicked on her so I didn't see what she said. I don't have a Merlin quest, and I don't seem to have any land waiting to be cleared. I've clicked everywhere, it all says "coming soon" or "complete more Tangled/Philip/Flora/whatever quests." Did I miss something, or was Merlin just teasing me?


hi,
I wrote about this same thing on this board around 10 pages ago.  It seems that soon after you defeated Zurg, two pieces of land open up between the Zurg battling ground and It's a small world.  You can buy both at that time.  The One Merlin talks about after you welcome Rapunzel, is the land that has the Alice in Wonderland stuff in it, but you can buy it shortly after defeating Zurg.  Hope this helps you


----------



## liljc

kathyk671 said:


> Me. I got Frozone when the event started, first time I've spent anything. I've been seeing that new ad for that car game the last couple of days (and I even watched it twice for gems in the new Main Street theater).




How many gems does it give you for watching the ad? and about how long are the ads?  So far any time I've seen a gem above my movie theater it always says that there are no movies available to watch at this time.


----------



## msteddom

liljc said:


> How many gems does it give you for watching the ad? and about how long are the ads?  So far any time I've seen a gem above my movie theater it always says that there are no movies available to watch at this time.



The one ad I watched was about 30 seconds long and awarded one gem.


----------



## kathyk671

msteddom said:


> The one ad I watched was about 30 seconds long and awarded one gem.


Yep, one :30 ad, one gem. I've had it show up twice. You'll see a gem on a white background over the theater when it's available to watch, then the background becomes clear after you've watched it (like the kids' thought bubbles while you're granting their wishes - does that make sense?).


----------



## kathyk671

jeanne c said:


> hi,
> I wrote about this same thing on this board around 10 pages ago.  It seems that soon after you defeated Zurg, two pieces of land open up between the Zurg battling ground and It's a small world.  You can buy both at that time.  The One Merlin talks about after you welcome Rapunzel, is the land that has the Alice in Wonderland stuff in it, but you can buy it shortly after defeating Zurg.  Hope this helps you



Thank you! I've been reading this thread for weeks now, so I thought someone had mentioned it among all the glitches.  I did get both pieces of land that opened up after defeating Zurg, so maybe I just already have it.


----------



## Ross J 82

I have the same problem with Mrs I, I have done the task 12 times and only got ears once. It shouldn't be so hard to upgrade him. I'm giving up after the next hour and sending Mrs I on the upgrade for 16 hours.


----------



## kathyk671

Ross J 82 said:


> I have the same problem with Mrs I, I have done the task 12 times and only got ears once. It shouldn't be so hard to upgrade him. I'm giving up after the next hour and sending Mrs I on the upgrade for 16 hours.



No, wait! Don't do a long upgrade yet. Dash will be available at 11:00 today, so you'll want to have your character book free to welcome him.


----------



## rainpetal

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> A quick little thought about people seeing the ad's all the time. I was getting them quite a bit, but I finally spent some gems to buy Frozone and since then I haven't seen a single ad. I definitely think it was in fact sending the ad's to people who never spend anything on the game. Anyone else recently spend gems for the first time and suddenly stopped seeing ad's?



Now that you mention it, I've had the same thing happen.  I was getting ads constantly and then I spent money on Frozone and the ads have stopped.  It is a nice break, I was getting really tired of the chiquita commercial as I hate bananas.


----------



## mshanson3121

Well... that's that. I'm done with Disney Kingdoms. I've spent probably $25 on the game, have enjoyed it, been waiting and waiting watching everyone else play their Incredibles, all the while still no Windows update.  I emailed them, sent a (very polite) email, just asking when they thought the Windows update would be available, since it is disappointing that everyone else has had theirs for days now, and THIS is the reply I got: 



_Dear Sandra,


Thank you for your letter.


Please note that the update will be available for you one of these days.


Thank you very much for understanding._



Um.... "one of these days". Are you kidding me? They just lost this Windows customer.


----------



## hopemax

15 ear hats to Welcome Dash, and the tasks take an hour per for Frozone and Mrs I, and 2 hrs for Mickey...so it's going to take all day to get him.


----------



## liljc

So did they start another collecting coins event or not?  I'm confused.  I collected a few coins and for a brief moment I saw a leader board with me on it then a minute later the leader board was gone and it says to reveal your leader board rank by participating in the event described below which is another coin event.   I guess another glitch?


----------



## liljc

kathyk671 said:


> Yep, one :30 ad, one gem. I've had it show up twice. You'll see a gem on a white background over the theater when it's available to watch, then the background becomes clear after you've watched it (like the kids' thought bubbles while you're granting their wishes - does that make sense?).



So do you actually watch an ad?  Or do you just let 30 seconds pass?  Every time I click the gem over the theater nothing happens.  After a few seconds I get impatient and click the gem again at which time it tells me there is no movie available to watch at this time.


----------



## McCoy

Promo for 80 gems and 2,500 Incredibles currency for $3.99 just popped up for me.  Doesn't seem like that great a deal to me.

To the last question [_edit: two posts ago_], yes, another coin event started immediately upon the other one ending.  It appears will be a seven day event.  I personally don't go out of my way on the gold coin events as I find it more useful to go after items all the characters need to progress rather than just trying to get coins; I was hoping a different type of event would start this morning.

I know some people were hoping for a Merryweather promo with the new update. I just unlocked Flora the other day, after the update, and am now working on welcoming Fauna. I would guess there won't be a promo for Merryweather at this point, but does anyone think there would still be a chance of a promo with the next update (which I would assume would be sometime around when the Incredibles event ends next month)? Not sure if I should just spend the gems now, or wait and hold out hope.


----------



## McCoy

liljc said:


> So do you actually watch an ad?  Or do you just let 30 seconds pass?  Every time I click the gem over the theater nothing happens.  After a few seconds I get impatient and click the gem again at which time it tells me there is no movie available to watch at this time.



Over the last three days or so, I have been able to watch the movie twice.  I don't know if there is a once-daily limit or some other pattern to the availability; the two times I could do it, it was just available at seemingly random times.


----------



## liljc

McCoy said:


> =
> 
> To the last question [_edit: two posts ago_], yes, another coin event started immediately upon the other one ending.  It appears will be a seven day event.



Thanks.  I guess I lost the coins I collected after the event started.  The leader board must have reset about 10 minutes into the event or something.  Maybe when I collect my next coin all the coins I collected 5 minutes into the event will show back up again.  7 days is way too long for an event.


----------



## ngm

I am way behind most of you, but wondering about Dash.  It says "Go online to welcome" for Dash, but doesn't tell me where to go online?  I haven't had this before and wondering if I'm missing something?


----------



## McCoy

ngm said:


> I am way behind most of you, but wondering about Dash.  It says "Go online to welcome" for Dash, but doesn't tell me where to go online?  I haven't had this before and wondering if I'm missing something?



Unlike Mrs. I, Dash appears to be like other characters where you have to use other characters to collect a bunch of items before you can actually welcome him.  If you click on Dash in your character list, you can see the items he needs.


----------



## dacutebuggy

New to the forum here, but I've been watching it on and off for a bit. I'm confused as to when I get to welcome a new character--I recently defeated Zurg (I started the game in May), and have the option to clear the piece of land diagonally next to Its a Small World--the only character I haven't welcomed at this point in the story line that I have a quest for is Eve. I still have no Minnie, but I have Pete. I know during this event it is going to be difficult for me to move the rest of the plot along, but everyone else seems so drastically ahead of me with all of the Tangled characters and SB characters. Can someone direct me to the page # in this thread or tell me at what point I should be welcoming someone new?

Also, someone a few posts above mentioned the ads only appearing to the people who haven't paid anything for the game yet-i can tell you that my game was littered with ads before the update (all the Chiquita one), and after the update it's gotten better (partially because they don't freeze the game anymore), but I have never paid this game, so it is very likely that they target the players who aren't paying with the ads. Which kinda makes sense--like any other game, you get ads unless you paid to get the "premium" version, but instead of a new version it's just new characters.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

hopemax said:


> 15 ear hats to Welcome Dash, and the tasks take an hour per for Frozone and Mrs I, and 2 hrs for Mickey...so it's going to take all day to get him.


It's gunna be hard enough to welcome Dash with Frozone I couldn't imagine the time needed to welcome him without Frozone.


----------



## ngm

McCoy said:


> Unlike Mrs. I, Dash appears to be like other characters where you have to use other characters to collect a bunch of items before you can actually welcome him.  If you click on Dash in your character list, you can see the items he needs.



I don't see any of them, that's the problem.  He's still greyed out, but when I click on him instead of the little blurb at the bottom that says "available in xx days" like it does for Mr. I, it says "go online to welcome".

I've also never had any ads, and have never paid anything for the game.


----------



## rlk0875

McCoy said:


> Unlike Mrs. I, Dash appears to be like other characters where you have to use other characters to collect a bunch of items before you can actually welcome him.  If you click on Dash in your character list, you can see the items he needs.



I am also getting "Go Online to Welcome Dash". When I click on the character it doesn't show me any items needed.  Again, just says "Go Online to Welcome Dash".


----------



## McCoy

ngm said:


> I don't see any of them, that's the problem.  He's still greyed out, but when I click on him instead of the little blurb at the bottom that says "available in xx days" like it does for Mr. I, it says "go online to welcome".
> 
> I've also never had any ads, and have never paid anything for the game.





rlk0875 said:


> I am also getting "Go Online to Welcome Dash". When I click on the character it doesn't show me any items needed.  Again, just says "Go Online to Welcome Dash".



Oh, sorry, I don't know then. But out of curiosity, on what type of device do you play the game? Android or iPhone?  It is working on my iPhone, but just curious if that might somehow be a difference.  Might also try *completely* closing the app or rebooting the device and see if that makes a difference? (on iPhones if you double-press the circle/home button on the phone, open apps are then displayed which you can swipe and close individually. My old android-based phone could do the same thing by holding the home button for a couple of seconds).  Not sure other than that though.

_[edit:] All my response was obviously assuming you have internet access wherever you are playing from.  If not it may just be as simple as making sure you have internet access when starting up the app._


----------



## ngm

I'm on an iPhone, but he just opened up!  Wondering if it was just some sort of delay or something on my phone.  Frozone opened up as well, but I've got a lot of gems to earn to buy him (and I'm really trying not to spend any actual money on this game, as my daughter is playing too and trying to live in a world where she doesn't know that we're willing to spend real money on computer games!).


----------



## kathyk671

liljc said:


> So do you actually watch an ad?  Or do you just let 30 seconds pass?  Every time I click the gem over the theater nothing happens.  After a few seconds I get impatient and click the gem again at which time it tells me there is no movie available to watch at this time.



The first couple of times I did watch an ad. I noticed today that the gem was there, but when I clicked on it I got the message you're talking about. Yeah, seems like it's glitching now.


----------



## Whit20

Hey guys, super new at this! But Dash is supposed to be available right now and all it's saying when I try to Welcome him is "Go online to Welcome!"

I'm not sure what this means so can anyone help me out?


----------



## McCoy

Whit20 said:


> Hey guys, super new at this! But Dash is supposed to be available right now and all it's saying when I try to Welcome him is "Go online to Welcome!"
> 
> I'm not sure what this means so can anyone help me out?



Welcome!  I would check the posts 2 and 3 posts above yours; that is unfortunately as far as the conversation has gotten about that issue today.  It started working for ngm, so perhaps ngm can provide any additional info that might seem helpful?


----------



## Zorkel567

Whit20 said:


> Hey guys, super new at this! But Dash is supposed to be available right now and all it's saying when I try to Welcome him is "Go online to Welcome!"
> 
> I'm not sure what this means so can anyone help me out?



I'm curious. Where are you seeing that? Have you looked at him in the Castle?

When I go see him in the castle, it lists all the items I need to get before I can welcome him.


----------



## hopemax

A couple pages back, a couple people mentioned the "go online" thing when the event first started.  One person mentioned they got that message when they were at work/school but when they got home it went away, and wondered if it had to do with network firewalls.

So I would recommend the standard troubleshooting.  Hard close app, reboot your device, check to see if you somehow told the app to use wi-fi only and not data, etc

For some reason it doesn't think you have an internet connection.


----------



## mar7967

I know I can't view leaderboards, collect prizes, etc when on my work Wi-fi because they block gamecenter and whatever port this game uses. If I turn off the wifi and use my data for a few minutes, I can do those things. So I turned off the wifi at 10:55, restarted the game, and at 11, saw the items to welcome Dash and got my reward from the first gold coin event.  Maybe that is the problem for others?


----------



## Diznygrl

I know I'm probably the only one who doesn't really care about the Incredibles event (personally I feel there is already too much Pixar in this game...not that I don't love Pixar, but I don't associate the Magic Kingdom with Pixar.  Just doesn't feel "right" to me, but that's another story.). Anyway I had planned on mostly ignoring the event and just focusing on the regular game. I got Mrs. Incredible up to level 2 but that's as far as I went with it. So imagine my surprise when I click on two kids to grant their ride wishes and it immediately takes me to the shop, hinting at the fact that I must buy Syndrome's Energy Rings for these kids, because no other ride will do.  Right now I don't have enough Incredicash for it, so if I want these kids to be happy I have to take the time to do more Incredibles tasks. I know it's not really a big deal, but honestly I AM kind of annoyed at how this event is intruding on my regular gameplay. I guess I never should have even started with Mrs. I, but I didn't know that it would start affecting other things. Now if I buy the Energy Rings I'm sure the next batch of kids will want whatever the next Incredibles ride is. Hmph.


----------



## dacutebuggy

I completely agree with the Pixar comment!  I'm engaging in this because I want to have as many characters as possible, but I would love to see some other characters--or maybe the unpredictable ones (Carl from Up would be a nice change from the plethora of Toy Story characters!).  I would love to see more Peter Pan characters, for sure more Disney Princesses (I can't wait for the Aladdin update), The Jungle Book characters, Robin Hood would be a blast, The Lion King would be awesome.  If you couldn't tell, I'm a huge fan of the Disney Renaissance--not that I don't love the Pixar era, but I prefer some of the earlier works I was raised watching. 

I wonder what the demographic breakdown on who plays the game works out to be--I know I'm definitely an adult, and I found out about the game from a fellow adult, and it would appear as though many people on this form are adults.  I know it is supposedly targeted towards children, so the Pixar domination makes sense, but with the number of adults who play I wonder if they'll start adding characters the older audience cares for so deeply because they watched those characters as children.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

mshanson3121 said:


> Well... that's that. I'm done with Disney Kingdoms. I've spent probably $25 on the game, have enjoyed it, been waiting and waiting watching everyone else play their Incredibles, all the while still no Windows update.  I emailed them, sent a (very polite) email, just asking when they thought the Windows update would be available, since it is disappointing that everyone else has had theirs for days now, and THIS is the reply I got:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dear Sandra,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your letter.
> 
> 
> Please note that the update will be available for you one of these days.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for understanding._
> 
> 
> 
> Um.... "one of these days". Are you kidding me? They just lost this Windows customer.



There's been an announcement it will be later today for Sindows users and they will also be receiving an extension to the event so they have the same number of days to play.

It's worth noting that I read somewhere customer service from Gameloff is in france... So I'm hoping their rude 'one of these days' is simply a language barrier for 'upcoming days'... Otherwise, wow - shocking!


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

So after nearly 4 hours of Goofy eating Incredible Sandwiches I now have all the trophies for Dash, but it's going to take blooming ages to get all his ear hats!!  Didn't think it would be as easy as Mrs I, but 15 of each? Seriously? And suddenly, now I want Dash earhats, Mrs I is dropping the earhats for Frozone that she wouldn't cough up pre-Dash welcome! Triffic!!  They don't make it easy, do they?!


----------



## rainpetal

I'm having the same issue getting Dash earhats.  I've gotten 3 so far today, which is pretty pitiful.


----------



## SorcerorMickLEEy

I have 6... Finding it to be okay tbh. Only thing that's annoying is I'm on GMT so likely gonna need to go to bed for the final few hats D:


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> I have 6... Finding it to be okay tbh. Only thing that's annoying is I'm on GMT so likely gonna need to go to bed for the final few hats D:


Me too! (Am in England), was a long wait till 4pm for him to go live, and there's a limit to how late you can justify staying up to collect earhats!!  Not that my husband has noticed, (and I haven't 'fessed up) but my addiction to this game is sufficiently bad enough that if I get up to pee in the night, I start off my next parade/tasks and collect in Magic while I'm up!!


----------



## hopemax

I'm actually doing okay with Dash earhats.  So far both Mrs I and Frozone have dropped them each time, and only once has Mrs I dropped Frozone which is okay because of the uneven number.  Frozone only needs one more for his next upgrade, so even if she drops another one it will be okay, because then the choice for Frozone will go away.  So I have 7.

And I'm only 1 earhat away from Welcoming Zurg!  I have been working on him for it feels like forever! (edit: I posted on June 7th that I got the quest so 2 weeks!)  Not sure when I'll have the 24 hours free to do it, but maybe after I get Dash/Frozone up to level 8 and if there is still time before welcoming Violet.


----------



## mmmears

I have 7 of Dash's ear hats, but of course after all day and no Frozone ears, one drops today instead of the one for Dash.  

I, too, would love for some of the older Disney characters, more Peter Pan, some Jungle Book or Robin Hood, maybe some Little Mermaid stuff...


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

mmmears said:


> I have 7 of Dash's ear hats, but of course after all day and no Frozone ears, one drops today instead of the one for Dash.
> 
> I, too, would love for some of the older Disney characters, more Peter Pan, some Jungle Book or Robin Hood, maybe some Little Mermaid stuff...


I feel the best idea for new characters should be an online vote. Participation from the fans of the game could help decide which characters there is the biggest demand for.


----------



## mshanson3121

SorcerorMickLEEy said:


> There's been an announcement it will be later today for Sindows users and they will also be receiving an extension to the event so they have the same number of days to play.
> 
> It's worth noting that I read somewhere customer service from Gameloff is in france... So I'm hoping their rude 'one of these days' is simply a language barrier for 'upcoming days'... Otherwise, wow - shocking!



Good to know. I did check, but so far still nothing. Anyone else?


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

mshanson3121 said:


> Good to know. I did check, but so far still nothing. Anyone else?


GameLoft posted on Twitter Windows update will be available later today.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> I feel the best idea for new characters should be an online vote. Participation from the fans of the game could help decide which characters there is the biggest demand for.


Unfortunately, I feel like they're going to focus much more heavily on Pixar characters. I don't know if that's because those are the newest movies and they think they can make money off of this new stream of "merchandise", or what, but I'm not holding much hope for user input--or even acknowledgment--of who we want next. But this would be awesome!

EDIT (17:47 EST): think about it... Monsters, Inc. recently had another movie, as well as Toy Story 3.  The Incredibles are going to get a new movie soon; Tangled came out a few years ago. And I don't follow the Tinkerbell/Pixie Hollow movies too much, but didn't she get her own feature film? Wall-E is another one that is relatively recent...


----------



## ljh401

Katarina du Couteau said:


> Hello, I've been having this problem. I reached the "Tap  on 40 cannon bots quest" but it says more respawn in 5 days amd 23 hours why is it so ???? i dont get it



I've been dealing with the same problem, have you had any luck?  I tried reinstalling the game, but it still says it will be a few days before more cannon-bots respawn.  Driving me crazy that I can't welcome Dash.


----------



## mmmears

If was only about popularity and movie $$$ then Frozen would be front and center in this game.  I'm not a huge fan and I don't quite get the hype but you can see just how much $$$ they are making off of people all over the Disney parks.    I am glad that the game started out with the classic characters.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

dacutebuggy said:


> Unfortunately, I feel like they're going to focus much more heavily on Pixar characters. I don't know if that's because those are the newest movies and they think they can make money off of this new stream of "merchandise", or what, but I'm not holding much hope for user input--or even acknowledgment--of who we want next. But this would be awesome!
> 
> EDIT (17:47 EST): think about it... Monsters, Inc. recently had another movie, as well as Toy Story 3.  The Incredibles are going to get a new movie soon; Tangled came out a few years ago. And I don't follow the Tinkerbell/Pixie Hollow movies too much, but didn't she get her own feature film? Wall-E is another one that is relatively recent...


Pixar is owned by Disney so the characters in the game will all be original Disney characters or Pixar.


----------



## Wonderlands

I honestly see them waiting till around winter to do a Frozen event much like the current Incredibles one.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

dacutebuggy said:


> Unfortunately, I feel like they're going to focus much more heavily on Pixar characters. I don't know if that's because those are the newest movies and they think they can make money off of this new stream of "merchandise", or what, but I'm not holding much hope for user input--or even acknowledgment--of who we want next. But this would be awesome!
> 
> EDIT (17:47 EST): think about it... Monsters, Inc. recently had another movie, as well as Toy Story 3.  The Incredibles are going to get a new movie soon; Tangled came out a few years ago. And I don't follow the Tinkerbell/Pixie Hollow movies too much, but didn't she get her own feature film? Wall-E is another one that is relatively recent...


Incredibles 2 is scheduled for 2019, I wouldn't really say that's soon.


----------



## kathyk671

Well, if you look around our virtual kingdom you can get a hint at what might be still to come. There's an Alice in Wonderland garden, something that looks like a pirate ship lurking in the shadows, an area that's reminiscent of Belle's village, a vegetable patch that looks like it was tended by a Rabbit, and a whole frontier that could be populated by some mountain dwelling friends pretty good sure as you're born.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

I have everything needed to welcome Dash but my welcome rapunzel won't be done till morning.


----------



## Wonderlands

Windows update today, yet its going on Ten PM for me and no update. How wild.


----------



## DCNC

Welcoming Dash now but it takes 2 hours so I'm starting it and going to bed! 

I know the game is character driven, but I would love to see more parks inspired quests. Perhaps an Animal Kingdom in our future?!


----------



## mydisneyfix

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> A quick little thought about people seeing the ad's all the time. I was getting them quite a bit, but I finally spent some gems to buy Frozone and since then I haven't seen a single ad. I definitely think it was in fact sending the ad's to people who never spend anything on the game. Anyone else recently spend gems for the first time and suddenly stopped seeing ad's?


Same here!


----------



## momtohms

Ads stopped for me when I bought the Rex pack (first game purchase) a few weeks back. 

I thought Dash was going to take forever, but it wasn't too bad. His items have been dropping pretty steadily, and I even got enough to level him up through 4 pretty fast. I'm 2 ear hats from being able to get him to 5 now.


----------



## hopemax

I have Windows update installed, and have started collecting the event currency while waiting for Mickey & Goofy to finish their current tasks.  I only started that game about 10 days ago, so I don't even have the Monsters, Inc characters unlocked, so we'll see how this goes.  Certainly don't have 180 gems to unlock Frozone in this one.

But I wanted to say, the update downloaded, and when I opened the game I could see the Incredibles splash screen and app icon, but the game wasn't recognizing the event yet.  I closed it and reopened it a second time and then it showed up.  Thankfully, it did not reset any of my timers.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

Diznygrl said:


> The movie option was there for a short period.  I saw it earlier today.  When it was "live", it had a big gem icon floating above the theater.  You clicked on it, and it asked you if you'd like to watch a video for gems.  At the time, I clicked no.  After I reloaded the game a few hours later, the option (and the big gem) was gone and the theater was no longer clickable.  Maybe they're having problems with it (like the one NeverlandFamilyTravel experienced) so they deactivated it for now.




I emailed the customer service about it. Maybe like Diznygrl said, they are working on the problem and deactivated the option to watch videos for now.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

I'm in need of SPACE! lol I can't wait to get the cursed area around Space Mountain available


----------



## McCoy

NeverlandFamilyTravel said:


> I emailed the customer service about it. Maybe like Diznygrl said, they are working on the problem and deactivated the option to watch videos for now.



I was able to watch a video and collect a gem last night at 1:33 am ET (Monday night/Tuesday morning).  I am going to try keep track of the times they become available to see if there is any sort of pattern.  This was my third video/gem in 3-4 days.  I am assuming/guessing that, when and if it works, you'll be able to do it once a day.


----------



## dacutebuggy

McCoy said:


> I was able to watch a video and collect a gem last night at 1:33 am ET (Monday night/Tuesday morning).  I am going to try keep track of the times they become available to see if there is any sort of pattern.  This was my third video/gem in 3-4 days.  I am assuming/guessing that, when and if it works, you'll be able to do it once a day.


This morning at 6am EST, when I had a parade running, I was able to get multiple gems from the videos... This was the first time it worked for me. I believe there is a correlation between parades and videos, as someone else mentioned earlier here


----------



## Janineh

I got the welcome Violet task this morning... so that's going to be sitting there for another 5 days until she's available! On the plus side, I'll finally be getting rid of a 'welcome' quest that's been in the sidebar for weeks; Zurg is 3 hours away from finally arriving.


----------



## cakester

I might be a little behind on this glitch, but I'm glad to know that others still have that darn exclamation point hovering over their Level 10 Woody, even after the Incredibles update. 

I'm kicking myself (sort of) for letting my game sit for almost a week without playing (this was right when the Incredibles update was first implemented), since I got behind on leveling up Mrs. Incredible and Frozone. 

I'm the farthest along out of any of my playing friends (we're all female adults aged 26-30), and I'm just welcoming Flynn Rider (I'm on day 88 of collecting daily bonuses, although I've had the app downloaded since first day of release). In relative terms, I never had ads pop up in my game, but then again, I bought Rex's promo pack as soon as it popped up during gameplay (if I like a game, I will spend money on it!).

For the free gems in exchange for watching ads, I've been able to do it anywhere from 1-3 times per day total at around 1 to 2 AM PST (I've got a weird schedule), and only getting 3 views if I watch them consecutively without letting my phone go to sleep. The same goes for the free magic... I've gotten up to 8 total views at one time, but only if I do it back to back, around that same time.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

I just got welcome Flora this morning, so will I get the welcome Zurg prompt soon also. That's the one I have been waiting for.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

Hey all!  New to the thread, but been playing the game for a while.  Working on unlocking Pete and Eve right now, not hurrying too much with the Incredibles event.  Just curious; I'm on the "Tap on 150 Claw bots!" mission, and the delay between sets of 5 is 30 minutes.  That's the longest delay I've had so far with any of the tap missions.  Is that what everyone else is getting for that one?


----------



## Marcy6649

Jesse Hanson said:


> Hey all!  New to the thread, but been playing the game for a while.  Working on unlocking Pete and Eve right now, not hurrying too much with the Incredibles event.  Just curious; I'm on the "Tap on 150 Claw bots!" mission, and the delay between sets of 5 is 30 minutes.  That's the longest delay I've had so far with any of the tap missions.  Is that what everyone else is getting for that one?


I have the same delay for the tap 75 mission!


----------



## cakester

Jesse Hanson said:


> Hey all!  New to the thread, but been playing the game for a while.  Working on unlocking Pete and Eve right now, not hurrying too much with the Incredibles event.  Just curious; I'm on the "Tap on 150 Claw bots!" mission, and the delay between sets of 5 is 30 minutes.  That's the longest delay I've had so far with any of the tap missions.  Is that what everyone else is getting for that one?



I have the same delay time for the 150 mission. Definitely a buzz kill after the 3-minute delay time!


----------



## kaline369

Hello all.  I am brand new to the forum, but have been playing the game since almost day one.  I came looking for a forum, because my game seems to be stuck, and I don't know if I'm missing something, or if I should try to find the support contact for the game.

I'm on level 30, have defeated Zurg, have everyone leveled up or at high levels, have gotten the Incredibles release, but I haven't received Minnie or Flynn.  My husband, who started only a day before I did, has had both for several weeks.  Other than this, we have been getting things very close together.  

So, can anyone tell me what I still need to do or if I am experiencing a glitch?  Please and thank you.


----------



## McCoy

kaline369 said:


> Hello all.  I am brand new to the forum, but have been playing the game since almost day one.  I came looking for a forum, because my game seems to be stuck, and I don't know if I'm missing something, or if I should try to find the support contact for the game.
> 
> I'm on level 30, have defeated Zurg, have everyone leveled up or at high levels, have gotten the Incredibles release, but I haven't received Minnie or Flynn.  My husband, who started only a day before I did, has had both for several weeks.  Other than this, we have been getting things very close together.
> 
> So, can anyone tell me what I still need to do or if I am experiencing a glitch?  Please and thank you.



What tasks are you prompted to be doing right now?


----------



## Jesse Hanson

So, I have never seen the movie theater in action.  I've been checking it out since it was first noticed here, but it's never once given me a chance to watch a video.  Am I the only one?  I play on an iPhone... Anyone on an iPhone been to watch the videos?


----------



## dacutebuggy

Jesse Hanson said:


> So, I have never seen the movie theater in action.  I've been checking it out since it was first noticed here, but it's never once given me a chance to watch a video.  Am I the only one?  I play on an iPhone... Anyone on an iPhone been to watch the videos?


I'm on an iPhone and have watched several.

Wondering if others are experiencing this glitch I seem to have: before the Incredibles event there was a wish granter contest, but I got the upload the day before and then had no ability to track my status in the contest, which said it was going to end in an additional 7 days... Thought it was a glitch and was bummed because I was in the top 30, hoping for a good prize. Two days later I got a diamond anniversary hat stand for it? And then just right now, I was given another one. Anyone else have glitches wth the old contests gifting late (or incorrectly?)


----------



## kaline369

McCoy said:


> What tasks are you prompted to be doing right now?


Hi!  Thank you for trying to help.  Merlin is prompting me to expand the Kingdom.  When I press on him, he takes me to the area beyond the Zurg battleground - it cost 45,000 Magics to buy it.  Then, I have all or most of the decorating quests - All Sorts of Handy, Pt. 1, Playing Dress-Up, Sit & Snack, and Attempted Gardening.

Other then the Incredible quests, that's it.  I do everything else as soon I can.


----------



## ghenghy

I'm curious to see if anyone else is experiencing this.  I've noticed that if I get any of the incredibles characters ready to level up where they have all their tokens, but them let them sit and wait, eventually some of those tokens disappear.  Thus far, it's only been the incredibles logo token that disappears.  For example, I'll have Mrs. Incredible show as "ready" with all the tokens having checkmarks and then 20 minutes later, I'll look again, and she'll have 8/12 logo tokens instead of the 12/12 she had earlier.

Oh wow, as I was writing this I checked the game, and got another logo token that took me up to 12/12 again, but when I went to upgrade her, it was down to 0/12!  What the heck?!


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

dacutebuggy said:


> This morning at 6am EST, when I had a parade running, I was able to get multiple gems from the videos... This was the first time it worked for me. I believe there is a correlation between parades and videos, as someone else mentioned earlier here




And did you see when you were running your parade if gems were available from your floats after watching videos?


----------



## trackie

Marcy6649 said:


> I have the same delay for the tap 75 mission!



I had the delay for the 75 mission also! But now a tap 100 mission popped up and it is back down to a 3 minute delay...strange?


----------



## msteddom

My Tap 150 Bots quest just went from a 30 minute delay to a 6 hour delay.  I'd tapped 55 bots when the switch happened.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

Does Pete help at all with the Incredibles event?  Does he collect any special coins, or incredibles currency?  I'm wondering if I should unlock him or keep saving up to clear the curse where Zurg's hideout is...


----------



## Janineh

kaline369 said:


> Hi!  Thank you for trying to help.  Merlin is prompting me to expand the Kingdom.  When I press on him, he takes me to the area beyond the Zurg battleground - it cost 45,000 Magics to buy it.  Then, I have all or most of the decorating quests - All Sorts of Handy, Pt. 1, Playing Dress-Up, Sit & Snack, and Attempted Gardening.
> 
> Other then the Incredible quests, that's it.  I do everything else as soon I can.



The decorating quests can progress the storyline too, so you might be blocking yourself from moving on there! Buying area and completing quests, regardless of what type they are, generally move the story on. Lots of those quests you listed are early on and the items don't cost a lot of magic at all. If you completed them you'd probably move along quickly.

You can always search the quests on the magic kingdoms wiki - if you look at 'story progression' bit it tells you what quest it will lead onto when completed.
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Attempted_Gardening


----------



## msteddom

Jesse Hanson said:


> Does Pete help at all with the Incredibles event?  Does he collect any special coins, or incredibles currency?  I'm wondering if I should unlock him or keep saving up to clear the curse where Zurg's hideout is...



As far as I remember, Pete does not help with the Incredibles.  He gives Donald and Mother Gothel tokens, but it doesn't sound like you're there yet.

Melissa


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Can I please ask, is anyone who is outside of the US getting videos to watch from the movie theatre. I'm in England, and while I got the theatre in the upgrade, there is no sign of any ads or gems floating above it, but I've never seen other times either. I'm not sure if it's down to my location, or because I've bought all of the gem characters (I'm a completist ), so have maybe ruled myself out that way.
I've got the same time differences on the robot tasks too. The tap 50 and tap 100 were both 3 minutes but the tap 75 and tap 150 are 30 minutes! Why? Having literally just finished the tap 100, and thinking I was done for a while, it was disappointing to see the tap 150 come up immediately after! Although that might be because I had to wait 12 hours to start the tap 100 because I had Mrs I levelling up to level 9, and it wouldn't let me start the challenge till she was done! Weird!!
I got the welcome Prince Philip task this morning too, thankfully so far his items are dropping way faster than Donald's or Zurg's did! (Getting Donald took me over 2 weeks, and now I can't get items to drop to level him up either!!). Have sent everyone possible on 12 hour overnight tasks for Philip stuff now, so hope it works!


----------



## Jesse Hanson

msteddom said:


> As far as I remember, Pete does not help with the Incredibles.  He gives Donald and Mother Gothel tokens, but it doesn't sound like you're there yet.
> 
> Melissa


Ok, sounds like I could skip over him for now.  Thanks!


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Jesse Hanson said:


> Does Pete help at all with the Incredibles event?  Does he collect any special coins, or incredibles currency?  I'm wondering if I should unlock him or keep saving up to clear the curse where Zurg's hideout is...



He doesn't provide anything for the Incredibles that I've seen, but to defeat Zurg you have to have unlocked Pete, Celia & Roz (even though it's Woody, Jessie and Buzz + Rex if you have him, who actually defeat Zurg), so you will have to get him, and the land, before you get the defeat Zurg quest.


----------



## McCoy

I still can't figure the videos/gems out. I was able to do it 3 times in 4 days through yesterday morning, at 1:30 am, at which time it worked and I got the gem.  This morning, after a parade ran overnight, the option to watch the video was there at 9:30 am, but when I clicked 'watch video', nothing happened.  I have not been able to try to watch a video since. I run 3 parades a day, and it doesn't seem to completely line up with that for me.


----------



## fab1976

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Can I please ask, is anyone who is outside of the US getting videos to watch from the movie theatre. I'm in England, and while I got the theatre in the upgrade, there is no sign of any ads or gems floating above it, but I've never seen other times either. I'm not sure if it's down to my location, or because I've bought all of the gem characters (I'm a completist ), so have maybe ruled myself out that way.
> I've got the same time differences on the robot tasks too. The tap 50 and tap 100 were both 3 minutes but the tap 75 and tap 150 are 30 minutes! Why? Having literally just finished the tap 100, and thinking I was done for a while, it was disappointing to see the tap 150 come up immediately after! Although that might be because I had to wait 12 hours to start the tap 100 because I had Mrs I levelling up to level 9, and it wouldn't let me start the challenge till she was done! Weird!!
> I got the welcome Prince Philip task this morning too, thankfully so far his items are dropping way faster than Donald's or Zurg's did! (Getting Donald took me over 2 weeks, and now I can't get items to drop to level him up either!!). Have sent everyone possible on 12 hour overnight tasks for Philip stuff now, so hope it works!



I'm in Canada and have not seen the option to watch a video at all.  It also took me weeks to welcome Donald. Have him at a 3 or 4 right now and think I need to upgrade him again before building his boat. Haven't got Philip yet either, not sure but may need to upgrade Aurora before I get him.


----------



## jeanne c

kaline369 said:


> Hello all.  I am brand new to the forum, but have been playing the game since almost day one.  I came looking for a forum, because my game seems to be stuck, and I don't know if I'm missing something, or if I should try to find the support contact for the game.
> 
> I'm on level 30, have defeated Zurg, have everyone leveled up or at high levels, have gotten the Incredibles release, but I haven't received Minnie or Flynn.  My husband, who started only a day before I did, has had both for several weeks.  Other than this, we have been getting things very close together.
> 
> So, can anyone tell me what I still need to do or if I am experiencing a glitch?  Please and thank you.


Hi,
I have a theory that if you want to progress in the main story line, you must complete the quests on the top of the quest list.  Any quest below the top quest or incredible related (incredible is a limited event) are side quests, and not as important to move the story line ahead.  Hopes this helps you.


----------



## cakester

McCoy said:


> I still can't figure the videos/gems out. I was able to do it 3 times in 4 days through yesterday morning, at 1:30 am, at which time it worked and I got the gem.  This morning, after a parade ran overnight, the option to watch the video was there at 9:30 am, but when I clicked 'watch video', nothing happened.  I have not been able to try to watch a video since. I run 3 parades a day, and it doesn't seem to completely line up with that for me.



When I've been able to watch videos, it's been early on in the morning (1-2 AM Pacific), and it hasn't been because of parades. I think there are limited views per day, so if you get in the right time slot, you can view, otherwise you're SOL.


----------



## cakester

For those of you having issues with not being able to do the Tap on Bots missions due to leveling up Mrs. Incredible, this is a definite glitch. You can still find the bots, but you'll have to search for them on your own in your park (instead of being able to tap "Go" and being brought straight to the location where they are located).


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Crikey Moses, a 30 minute wait time for the tapping of 150 bots!? I'm going to have to put a timer on for every 30 minutes. It should take 15 hours to complete at that rate.

Also I'm not getting any movies to watch at all. Tapping on it does nothing. I live in Australia so we may not have appropriate ads here.


----------



## kaline369

jeanne c said:


> Hi,
> I have a theory that if you want to progress in the main story line, you must complete the quests on the top of the quest list.  Any quest below the top quest or incredible related (incredible is a limited event) are side quests, and not as important to move the story line ahead.  Hopes this helps you.


Yeah, you might be right about that.  I didn't want to spend 45,000 magics for land I don't currently need or spend on decorations, but I guess I have to.  Thank you for sharing your theory, and for helping.  I appreciate it.


----------



## kaline369

Janineh said:


> The decorating quests can progress the storyline too, so you might be blocking yourself from moving on there! Buying area and completing quests, regardless of what type they are, generally move the story on. Lots of those quests you listed are early on and the items don't cost a lot of magic at all. If you completed them you'd probably move along quickly.
> 
> You can always search the quests on the magic kingdoms wiki - if you look at 'story progression' bit it tells you what quest it will lead onto when completed.
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Attempted_Gardening



Yeah, I hadn't thought about that, but what you say makes sense.  I've since started the decoration quests.  I haven't bought the land yet, but I will if the decoration quests finish and nothing happens.  Thank you so much for the help and suggestions.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Marcy6649

I have not been able to watch any videos for gems either and I live in the US... And it is definitely a glitch with the not being able to tap on bots when Mrs. Incredible is leveling, I found them and tapped them anyways


----------



## xthebowdenx

My bots are up to 24 hours to respawn. And I'm on the 150 bot quest with only 35 tapped. Which mathematically would put me not finishing the quest before the end of the event?


----------



## hopemax

kaline369 said:


> Yeah, I hadn't thought about that, but what you say makes sense.  I've since started the decoration quests.  I haven't bought the land yet, but I will if the decoration quests finish and nothing happens.  Thank you so much for the help and suggestions.  I appreciate it.



When Merlin says "remove the curse" I think you need it to move forward.  If it's something like the land below California Screamin that never had a Merlin prompt, you can skip it until you need it and save the Magic.


----------



## Princess4

cakester said:


> For those of you having issues with not being able to do the Tap on Bots missions due to leveling up Mrs. Incredible, this is a definite glitch. You can still find the bots, but you'll have to search for them on your own in your park (instead of being able to tap "Go" and being brought straight to the location where they are located).


Glad to know I'm not the only one but then again sometimes the timer goes from 30 min to crazy times but I think that's beaches I am not on wifi and at work using my phone network


----------



## trackie

xthebowdenx said:


> My bots are up to 24 hours to respawn. And I'm on the 150 bot quest with only 35 tapped. Which mathematically would put me not finishing the quest before the end of the event?



That has to be some sort of glitch.


----------



## trackie

I was just able to click on the movie theater 3 times in a row and received 3 gems. 1:20am EST.


----------



## McCoy

trackie said:


> I was just able to click on the movie theater 3 times in a row and received 3 gems. 1:20am EST.


Same for me...


----------



## cakester

trackie said:


> I was just able to click on the movie theater 3 times in a row and received 3 gems. 1:20am EST.





McCoy said:


> Same for me...



I have no option to click on the theater any more. (No floating bubble with the gem in it!) My app did crash a few times today. But even with a restart of my device (iPhone) and the app, plus waiting 24 hours since my last gem... It's seemingly gone!


----------



## fab1976

cakester said:


> For those of you having issues with not being able to do the Tap on Bots missions due to leveling up Mrs. Incredible, this is a definite glitch. You can still find the bots, but you'll have to search for them on your own in your park (instead of being able to tap "Go" and being brought straight to the location where they are located).



I was having that issue and had the same "solution", was able to find and tap them myself. Finished one of the bot collections, got my gem for finding them, and Mrs Incredible popped up saying "find those bots" again starting a new one.  Think this one is 150.  She's leveling up to level 9 right now, so started last night and has 4 hours to go. I cannot find a single bot to tap.  So that quest is stalled until she has finished leveling. I'm hoping they will start showing up at that point!


----------



## DCNC

I'm leveling up mrs I too and the bot locator no longer works. I can still tap bots as I see them but tapping on the quest sends me to her leveling up screen instead of where the bots are.


----------



## lilclerk

Does anyone know if the game will sync across platforms?  For example, I've been playing on my Android phone since day one, but if I install the app on my Windows computer, can I sync it to my current game?


----------



## Jesse Hanson

Quick question; because this is a limited time event, will the incredibles characters still be there after the event ends?  Or will they go away when the event ends?  Debating using my gems on Frozone because I'd hate to miss a chance to get a character that may not be available again, but if they all go away, it's a waste of a lot of gems...


----------



## Jesse Hanson

fab1976 said:


> I'm in Canada and have not seen the option to watch a video at all.  It also took me weeks to welcome Donald. Have him at a 3 or 4 right now and think I need to upgrade him again before building his boat. Haven't got Philip yet either, not sure but may need to upgrade Aurora before I get him.


I'm in Canada and have never had any option for videos at all either.


----------



## hopemax

Jesse Hanson said:


> Quick question; because this is a limited time event, will the incredibles characters still be there after the event ends?  Or will they go away when the event ends?  Debating using my gems on Frozone because I'd hate to miss a chance to get a character that may not be available again, but if they all go away, it's a waste of a lot of gems...



You keep the characters after the event ends.  At some later point, they will be added to the main game but the developers have indicated that they will be harder to get (I interpret this as they will cost more).  So I think it is prudent to get them all during the event.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

hopemax said:


> You keep the characters after the event ends.  At some later point, they will be added to the main game but the developers have indicated that they will be harder to get (I interpret this as they will cost more).  So I think it is prudent to get them all during the event.


Great! That's awesome to hear!


----------



## McCoy

There is an update available in the iTunes app store. Just says it is for bug fixes, but I have not yet started using to see what differences there may be (if anything)


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

fab1976 said:


> I was having that issue and had the same "solution", was able to find and tap them myself. Finished one of the bot collections, got my gem for finding them, and Mrs Incredible popped up saying "find those bots" again starting a new one.  Think this one is 150.  She's leveling up to level 9 right now, so started last night and has 4 hours to go. I cannot find a single bot to tap.  So that quest is stalled until she has finished leveling. I'm hoping they will start showing up at that point!


I had that same problem. I think if you've started the bots quest before she starts levelling up, then you can carry on tapping them - I've done it that way once. But if the bots task starts while she's levelling up, you can't start it until she's done.


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

fab1976 said:


> I'm in Canada and have not seen the option to watch a video at all.  It also took me weeks to welcome Donald. Have him at a 3 or 4 right now and think I need to upgrade him again before building his boat. Haven't got Philip yet either, not sure but may need to upgrade Aurora before I get him.


Hi, re Donald - I don't think it's what level he's at that gets you his boat, but there must be some other quest you need to complete (probably for a different character) that triggers the boat. I'd seen earlier on here that people got him around his being level 5, but I got the build a boat quest when my Donald was only level 2. He's only level 3 now, as I've been trying for 48 hours to get the 2 sailor hats needed to level up (I got the 1 earhat needed after 24 hours!). SO slow! I think the last things I'd done before building his boat was send him to Goofy's Playhouse for 10 hours and clear the bit of land right outside It's a small world for 75,000 magic. Don't if either of those was the trigger....


----------



## Zorkel567

lilclerk said:


> Does anyone know if the game will sync across platforms?  For example, I've been playing on my Android phone since day one, but if I install the app on my Windows computer, can I sync it to my current game?



From what I've read, the game can sync between Android and iOS. But neither sync with Windows.


----------



## mmmears

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> I had that same problem. I think if you've started the bots quest before she starts levelling up, then you can carry on tapping them - I've done it that way once. But if the bots task starts while she's levelling up, you can't start it until she's done.



It didn't work that way for me.  I had started on that 150 bot quest about 12 hours before trying to level up Mrs. I, and once I did that I had to search high and low for the remaining bots.  Wish I would have known... I would have chosen to have her wait for the upgrade.


----------



## mmmears

Is there any reason not to update this time?  Does it fix the glitches or create new ones?


----------



## McCoy

mmmears said:


> Is there any reason not to update this time?  Does it fix the glitches or create new ones?


I wish I had a better response, but since updating with today's update, I have not noticed any difference. But I also wasn't having any of the issues others have had either.


----------



## Princess4

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Hi, re Donald - I don't think it's what level he's at that gets you his boat, but there must be some other quest you need to complete (probably for a different character) that triggers the boat. I'd seen earlier on here that people got him around his being level 5, but I got the build a boat quest when my Donald was only level 2. He's only level 3 now, as I've been trying for 48 hours to get the 2 sailor hats needed to level up (I got the 1 earhat needed after 24 hours!). SO slow! I think the last things I'd done before building his boat was send him to Goofy's Playhouse for 10 hours and clear the bit of land right outside It's a small world for 75,000 magic. Don't if either of those was the trigger....


Donalds boat is part of his 5 part quest check the wiki and it will tell you the name of the quest no level needed for it


----------



## Princess4

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Donald's_Boat ITS PART OF A 4 PART QUEST SORRY


----------



## Zorkel567

mmmears said:


> Is there any reason not to update this time?  Does it fix the glitches or create new ones?



It fixed for me one of the bot glitches. One of my bot quests said more bots would spawn in 6 days. After updating, it's back down to 3/5 minutes between spawns.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Well, I had no issues before, updated, and now my game froze three times with the "rate this application" box open.
I also cannot get the game to sync between my phone and tablet.  I've even had the game open on both at the same time.
Update with caution, at least on iOS.


----------



## jypfoto

evilqueenmindy said:


> Well, I had no issues before, updated, and now my game froze three times with the "rate this application" box open.
> I also cannot get the game to sync between my phone and tablet.  I've even had the game open on both at the same time.
> Update with caution, at least on iOS.



I had an issue as well.  Worked fine with update on my phone with the update, logged on using my iPad and it auto updated.  Proceeded to freeze when logging into Game Center.  Just completely froze and restarted.  Tried deleting the app, restarted.  Started me over from the beginning!

Went back on my phone, then quickly synced using Facebook.  It froze again when trying to log into Game Center.  Logged off of Game Center and playing using my Facebook login.  

Not good...


----------



## mmmears

evilqueenmindy said:


> Well, I had no issues before, updated, and now my game froze three times with the "rate this application" box open.
> I also cannot get the game to sync between my phone and tablet.  I've even had the game open on both at the same time.
> Update with caution, at least on iOS.



Well, I updated before I read of these issues, and my game has frozen a few times already.  I don't play on anything other than my iPhone, so I can't speak to the sync issues, but the freezing is annoying.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

well, I finally completely closed everything out, shut down and restarted my iPhone & iPad.  I can now get the game to sync.  Whew!


----------



## cakester

McCoy said:


> There is an update available in the iTunes app store. Just says it is for bug fixes, but I have not yet started using to see what differences there may be (if anything)





mmmears said:


> Is there any reason not to update this time?  Does it fix the glitches or create new ones?


\

Other than the reported time fixes on the Tap the Bots missions, I haven't heard of any other fixes.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Hi everyone! My name is Joanna - new player - and I have a few questions. I've been playing constantly because I quickly got obsessed with this game lol, so even though I'm a new player I think I'm pretty far with my characters (well, at least the ones I have). After reading some comments on here I bought the $4 Pluto and spent gems on his house also. I see you can buy Frozone for $4 also. A lot of you say how cheap he is so you HAVE to buy him, but I'm assuming you mean with gems. Right now I have 134 gems and getting earning enough to buy him seems impossible, not cheap at all! Is it just because you guys have all been playing so long? What are some good ways to get gems? 

Do you guys have Rex or other gem purchasable characters and attractions?

Thanks!!


----------



## cakester

fan1bsb97 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Joanna - new player - and I have a few questions. I've been playing constantly because I quickly got obsessed with this game lol, so even though I'm a new player I think I'm pretty far with my characters (well, at least the ones I have). After reading some comments on here I bought the $4 Pluto and spent gems on his house also. I see you can buy Frozone for $4 also. A lot of you say how cheap he is so you HAVE to buy him, but I'm assuming you mean with gems. Right now I have 134 gems and getting earning enough to buy him seems impossible, not cheap at all! Is it just because you guys have all been playing so long? What are some good ways to get gems?
> 
> Do you guys have Rex or other gem purchasable characters and attractions?
> 
> Thanks!!



Frozone IN the $4 ($3.99 USD) deal, is what most players are referring to when they mean he's cheap. Otherwise, the gem cost for him solo is in the 3rd or 4th most expensive package when just purchasing gems, and if you read around here or on the game wikia page, you'll see that gems aren't that easy to come by in normal game play. So when Disney offers packages for "premium" characters (Pluto, Rex, Maximus, and now Frozone), most folks jump on the opportunity for cost (and time!) savings.

Gems are the premium currency for the app, so like other games with premium currencies in their game economy, basic gameplay isn't focused solely on the premium currency, but enhanced when it is used. When rewards are given out of this premium currency in gameplay (in this case, gems), they are SMALL tokens here and there to encourage the user to purchase more premium currency to complete their transactions.

I have all the characters so far in my game that I can purchase (Pluto, Rex, Boo, Maximus, and Frozone), as I'm not far enough to have gotten to Merryweather's game play. I bought gems to acquire Boo without a deal (since one wasn't offered to me), but bought Pluto, Rex, Maximus, and Frozone with their respective offered gameplay packages. I'm sure Gameloft has analyzed the spikes in in-app purchases when packages have been offered, and probably saw a significant rise in gem purchases during the Mother's Day Sale that was offered back in May.

I've earned many of my free gems from placing in the top 25 to top 50 of the various game "collection" competitions, but have also wasted the gems because of screen mashing and accidental spending (which they have now thankfully done away with!).

The thing is, I have friends who are playing the app, and some have progressed at a reasonable pace in gameplay, but haven't spent a dime on gems or premium characters. It all depends on whether or not you want to be a completionist (like me!) or just have fun with the regular game play!


----------



## fan1bsb97

cakester said:


> Frozone IN the $4 ($3.99) deal, is what most players are referring to when they mean he's cheap. Otherwise, the gem cost for him solo is in the 3rd or 4th most expensive package when just purchasing gems, and if you read around here or on the game wikia page, you'll see that gems aren't that easy to come by in normal game play. So when Disney offers packages for "premium" characters (Pluto, Rex, Maximus, and now Frozone), most folks jump on the opportunity for cost (and time!) savings.
> 
> I have all the characters so far in my game that I can purchase (Pluto, Rex, Boo, Maximus, and Frozone), as I'm not far enough to have gotten to Merryweather's game play. I bought gems to acquire Boo without a deal (since one wasn't offered to me), but bought Pluto, Rex, Maximus, and Frozone with their respective offered gameplay packages. I'm sure Gameloft has analyzed the spikes in in-app purchases when packages have been offered, and probably saw a significant rise in gem purchases during the Mother's Day Sale that was offered back in May.



Ok great thank you! So I guess I'll just keep my eyes peeled for deals. Still trying to decide if I want Frozone or not!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

It appears, for me anyway, the new update has not solved the issue of not being able to use the robot locator while Mrs Incredible is leveling up.


----------



## fab1976

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Hi, re Donald - I don't think it's what level he's at that gets you his boat, but there must be some other quest you need to complete (probably for a different character) that triggers the boat. I'd seen earlier on here that people got him around his being level 5, but I got the build a boat quest when my Donald was only level 2. He's only level 3 now, as I've been trying for 48 hours to get the 2 sailor hats needed to level up (I got the 1 earhat needed after 24 hours!). SO slow! I think the last things I'd done before building his boat was send him to Goofy's Playhouse for 10 hours and clear the bit of land right outside It's a small world for 75,000 magic. Don't if either of those was the trigger....



Thanks! I had Rapunzel on backlog of quests and wishes from kids, once I did one of her quests Merlin popped up to clear that land you mentioned and I've just cleared it. Now to wait the 24 hrs to see if the boat appears! Time to save up magic for it now. Thanks!


----------



## DCNC

I just got Welcome Donald. It says his magic to welcome is 61,934. Strange amount. Has that been what it was for others?


----------



## McCoy

DCNC said:


> I just got Welcome Donald. It says his magic to welcome is 61,934. Strange amount. Has that been what it was for others?



Be prepared for it to take a long time to get all the hats you need; I'm going on about a week now, and still only have 10 out of the 15 needed.  But, in answer to your question, yes, that is the same amount of magic I need to welcome Donald as well.


----------



## TygerHawks

Defeated Zurg yesterday and am now saving magic to either Welcome Eve or open up the land next to where Zurg was defeated.  Which is the better option to spending the 45k on?


----------



## Janineh

fan1bsb97 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Joanna - new player - and I have a few questions. I've been playing constantly because I quickly got obsessed with this game lol, so even though I'm a new player I think I'm pretty far with my characters (well, at least the ones I have). After reading some comments on here I bought the $4 Pluto and spent gems on his house also. I see you can buy Frozone for $4 also. A lot of you say how cheap he is so you HAVE to buy him, but I'm assuming you mean with gems. Right now I have 134 gems and getting earning enough to buy him seems impossible, not cheap at all! Is it just because you guys have all been playing so long? What are some good ways to get gems?
> 
> Do you guys have Rex or other gem purchasable characters and attractions?
> 
> Thanks!!



I haven't spent any real money, and I've managed to buy Pluto, Merryweather, Frozone and Pluto's house all with gems I've earnt. I get them from ranking in the events, fairly often from parades and just from levelling up both my own level and the characters. It was much slower to earn gems early on, though. The more characters and attractions you have, the more chance to do well in the events and it's much easier to level up characters with more to collect magic/items. Also as you complete character collections you get gem rewards. I remember it feeling incredibly slow to get the 150 to welcome Pluto but the more you play, the easier it'll get! I personally don't ever plan to spend money on this game, so I don't spend gems unless I really want something.


----------



## dacutebuggy

I'm wondering if the "bot locator" feature is something that is tied to Mrs. Incredible intentionally--she's got that "looking up," task which is her stretching tall as lookout--I'm thinking this might be the reason we can't upgrade her and get the bots located for us. 

Re: TygerHawks--don't welcome eve! I haven't yet but I have defeated Zurg, welcomed Minnie and progressed the storyline without her. Unfortunate because I love WallE, but until a day comes when I'm rolling in magic (I have all of her tokens), she's gonna wait.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

Sorry if this was asked already; I couldn't find any answer.  I've just removed the curse from the location where Zurg's hideout will be.  No new quests popped up, and the only thing I haven't complete yet in my quests are welcoming Pete or Eva (which I can't see affecting this one).  My only guess is I haven't leveled up my Toy Story toons enough?  Any insight?


----------



## dacutebuggy

Jesse Hanson said:


> Sorry if this was asked already; I couldn't find any answer.  I've just removed the curse from the location where Zurg's hideout will be.  No new quests popped up, and the only thing I haven't complete yet in my quests are welcoming Pete or Eva (which I can't see affecting this one).  My only guess is I haven't leveled up my Toy Story toons enough?  Any insight?


Welcome Pete--then you will get to defeat Zurg


----------



## Jesse Hanson

dacutebuggy said:


> Welcome Pete--then you will get to defeat Zurg


Cool.  Thanks!


----------



## TygerHawks

> Re: TygerHawks--don't welcome eve! I haven't yet but I have defeated Zurg, welcomed Minnie and progressed the storyline without her. Unfortunate because I love WallE, but until a day comes when I'm rolling in magic (I have all of her tokens), she's gonna wait.



Thanks!  That is who I was pushing for until I defeated Zurg and noticed the land was the same cost.  While I am enjoying the Incredibles event, it sure is splitting my potential magic!


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

evilqueenmindy said:


> It appears, for me anyway, the new update has not solved the issue of not being able to use the robot locator while Mrs Incredible is leveling up.


Don't be lazy and just look for them. It's not that hard.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

dacutebuggy said:


> I'm wondering if the "bot locator" feature is something that is tied to Mrs. Incredible intentionally--she's got that "looking up," task which is her stretching tall as lookout--I'm thinking this might be the reason we can't upgrade her and get the bots located for us.


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing, I thought it was a glitch of some kind, but maybe not.

It kind of cracks me up that the bots appear to be roughly the same size as Boo.  It's pretty irresponsible to let a toddler wander around a theme park by herself, but adding robots to the equation. . .seems dangerous.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Jessie has become stingy with the Mrs Incredible eye mask drops...glad the wait is only 8 minutes hahaha!  Visitor happiness percentage seems to drop less rapidly after update....nice!


----------



## pangle102

Hi! New to the game! I am currently working on Toy Story quests in hopes to beat Zurg! Was wondering if anyone had thoughts on the burger farms, now that the have lowered the magic. Is it worth it to start one? Anyone have any ideas on how to get more magic? I am trying to save up as I have noticed from posts that you will need a lot to welcome new characters! Any thoughts would be appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## Zorkel567

DCNC said:


> I just got Welcome Donald. It says his magic to welcome is 61,934. Strange amount. Has that been what it was for others?



1934 was the year Donald Duck was first introduced, so it's a fun reference to that.


----------



## CaerDallben

Hi guys,
I have been playing for a while (almost since day one), but am posting here for the first time.
How hard was it for those of you that already welcomed Donald to do so? I have been sending Mickey and Pete, Daisy, Pluto and Goofy on the really long tasks to get the Donald tokens, but most of the time I don't get them. Just last night I left all of them working on it, and didn't get a single token. Today, I left Pluto for the corresponding 8 hours, and didn't get a token either. It is a little frustrating. Did you guys go through the same thing? I am enjoying the game a lot, but welcoming Donald has been a lot harder than I expected


----------



## KM5664

I've only been playing for 22 days. I've got over 200k lifetime visitors and have reached the "ecstatic" happiness level. Now that I'm already getting the 10% token reward, is there any reason to actively try to continue granting wishes? Does having more Lifetime Visitors help you in any way?


----------



## fab1976

CaerDallben said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been playing for a while (almost since day one), but am posting here for the first time.
> How hard was it for those of you that already welcomed Donald to do so? I have been sending Mickey and Pete, Daisy, Pluto and Goofy on the really long tasks to get the Donald tokens, but most of the time I don't get them. Just last night I left all of them working on it, and didn't get a single token. Today, I left Pluto for the corresponding 8 hours, and didn't get a token either. It is a little frustrating. Did you guys go through the same thing? I am enjoying the game a lot, but welcoming Donald has been a lot harder than I expected



Weeks, it took weeks to welcome him. I was able to upgrade him to 3 or 4 pretty quickly but it's getting hard again now!


----------



## fab1976

KM5664 said:


> I've only been playing for 22 days. I've got over 200k lifetime visitors and have reached the "ecstatic" happiness level. Now that I'm already getting the 10% token reward, is there any reason to actively try to continue granting wishes? Does having more Lifetime Visitors help you in any way?



If you don't grant wishes your happiness level will fall.  I've gotten as low as 10% or so in the ecstatic level but quickly went back up to 99% again. So yes, keep granting wishes otherwise you lose that 10% bonus!


----------



## KM5664

fab1976 said:


> If you don't grant wishes your happiness level will fall.  I've gotten as low as 10% or so in the ecstatic level but quickly went back up to 99% again. So yes, keep granting wishes otherwise you lose that 10% bonus!


Good to know!! Thanks for the reply. I've been putting most everything else on hold to try to get as many Incredible Coins as I can


----------



## pangle102

I'm so thankful I found this forum! I so hooked on this game! Trying to get my friends to play too! Where is everyone from? I think it would be fun to know! I'm from Grand Rapids, MI!


----------



## kathyk671

pangle102 said:


> I'm so thankful I found this forum! I so hooked on this game! Trying to get my friends to play too! Where is everyone from? I think it would be fun to know! I'm from Grand Rapids, MI!



Tampa Bay area, FL. 60 minutes away from the magic!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

pangle102 said:


> I'm so thankful I found this forum! I so hooked on this game! Trying to get my friends to play too! Where is everyone from? I think it would be fun to know! I'm from Grand Rapids, MI!


Welcome! I'm from Gresham, OR. It's not far from the big city, Portland.


----------



## Marcy6649

pangle102 said:


> I'm so thankful I found this forum! I so hooked on this game! Trying to get my friends to play too! Where is everyone from? I think it would be fun to know! I'm from Grand Rapids, MI!


I'm from Nampa, ID the middle of nowhere!


----------



## kyrkea333

pangle102 said:


> I'm so thankful I found this forum! I so hooked on this game! Trying to get my friends to play too! Where is everyone from? I think it would be fun to know! I'm from Grand Rapids, MI!


Powell River, two ferry rides north of Vancouver BC, yet still on the mainland.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Cluttered, but here's my Magic Kingdom setup for right now, minus the benches and some light posts.


----------



## Janineh

CaerDallben said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been playing for a while (almost since day one), but am posting here for the first time.
> How hard was it for those of you that already welcomed Donald to do so? I have been sending Mickey and Pete, Daisy, Pluto and Goofy on the really long tasks to get the Donald tokens, but most of the time I don't get them. Just last night I left all of them working on it, and didn't get a single token. Today, I left Pluto for the corresponding 8 hours, and didn't get a token either. It is a little frustrating. Did you guys go through the same thing? I am enjoying the game a lot, but welcoming Donald has been a lot harder than I expected



I'm in a similar position to you! It took me 2 weeks to get to all the hats and 13/15 ears... and I've been stuck on that for three days. They're just not dropping for me at the moment! Luckily I've had welcoming Zurg and Prince Philip as well during that time so it hasn't felt like 0 progress!


----------



## DCNC

Zorkel567 said:


> 1934 was the year Donald Duck was first introduced, so it's a fun reference to that.


 

Thanks! I didn't know that. What a great detail for them to include!


----------



## Samt91

Is there a specific time you get your daily reward?


----------



## mmmears

I'm in the middle of the "Welcome Donald" quest as well, and it's taking a long, long time to collect all the tokens.  I'm not totally focusing on them though, since I'm trying to max out my Incredibles characters and also have Flora and Zurg to welcome.  So I'm hoping that, by not paying too much attention to Donald, I'll have some of his tokens without working too hard for them.  It would frustrate me to concentrate on him and still not get the tokens.


----------



## Janineh

Samt91 said:


> Is there a specific time you get your daily reward?



I think it's the first time you open the app 24 hours after you last collected the daily reward. i.e. if you collected it at 12pm on Monday, it'd be available at 12pm on Tuesday. This does mean the time you collect can get later and later and sometimes you effectively lose a day if you don't log on late enough in the day!


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

pangle102 said:


> I'm so thankful I found this forum! I so hooked on this game! Trying to get my friends to play too! Where is everyone from? I think it would be fun to know! I'm from Grand Rapids, MI!


Hi, I'm from Nottingham in England! I started playing late March & have been reading the forum since April, but only joined 2 weeks ago. It's great fun and really helpful too. I keep trying to recruit friends too, but a lot of them look at me like I'm mad!!  They have no idea what they're missing!! X


----------



## liljc

Janineh said:


> I'm in a similar position to you! It took me 2 weeks to get to all the hats and 13/15 ears... and I've been stuck on that for three days. They're just not dropping for me at the moment! Luckily I've had welcoming Zurg and Prince Philip as well during that time so it hasn't felt like 0 progress!




I'm of the belief that the higher level your characters are the better they are at getting you tokens.  So level 10 characters will drop tokens better than level 8 characters or level 6 characters.   My Pluto, Daisy, Pete, Mickey, Minnie and Goofy were all level 10 when it came time to welcome Donald and though it was still hard to get all the tokens I found that I had a lot easier time than anybody else posting on the forum.  Pluto and Daisy were really good at getting the tokens with Minnie being the next best so I rarely even bother using Mickey/Pete and Goofy to help.  Instead I focused Mickey on getting ears for Prince Phillip which he was very good at and Pete on getting daggers for Mother Gothel which he was much better at than dropping Donald's items.  My Donald is currently upgrading to level 10 now almost exclusively thanks to Pluto, Daisy and Minnie who worked on getting his items almost non-stop from the start.

To strengthen my belief that the higher your characters are ranked the better they are at dropping tokens... my Rex was level 8 when I first started to welcome Zurg way back when.  As a level 8 character he was ok, but far from good at getting Zurg's tokens.  I decided to go ahead and push Rex to level 10 and put Zurg on hold for a little bit and sure enough after Rex got to level 10 he became very good at getting Zurg's tokens.  Rex pretty much took care of Zurg for me all by himself with the occasional ear drop from Aurora and a little help from Sarge, Hamm, Space Mountain, and the Parade with getting the guns.   My Zurg is now level 9 and I have all the tokens collected (15 guns/12 ears) to have him go to level 10 as soon as Donald is done with his upgrade.

Mother Gothel is another example.  When I was welcoming her none of my characters were level 10 yet that help with her tokens besides Pete and I had a hard time collecting her tokens for the first few days.  I took the time to get Maximus and Rapunzel to level 10 and they got really good at getting daggers after that especially Maximus.  I took the time to get Zurg to level 9 and Prince Phillip to level 10 and they got better and better at getting the ear tokens the higher they were ranked.  I finished upgraded Mother Gothel to level 9 this morning just before starting Donald to level 10.  Now I am working on collecting her final set of tokens (she needs 8 daggers of which I got 2 already and 5 ears of which I got 1 already to go to level 10).

So the point of all that is that my advice is to take the time to level characters up because I believe having higher level characters helps you with getting the harder tokens (legendary, epic, rare) to drop more frequently.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Am I the only one who is still getting ads after purchasing Frozone? Maybe it's because I bought him with gems instead of actual money.


----------



## Aria827

liljc said:


> I'm of the belief that the higher level your characters are the better they are at getting you tokens.  So level 10 characters will drop tokens better than level 8 characters or level 6 characters.   My Pluto, Daisy, Pete, Mickey, Minnie and Goofy were all level 10 when it came time to welcome Donald and though it was still hard to get all the tokens I found that I had a lot easier time than anybody else posting on the forum.  Pluto and Daisy were really good at getting the tokens with Minnie being the next best so I rarely even bother using Mickey/Pete and Goofy to help.  Instead I focused Mickey on getting ears for Prince Phillip which he was very good at and Pete on getting daggers for Mother Gothel which he was much better at than dropping Donald's items.  My Donald is currently upgrading to level 10 now almost exclusively thanks to Pluto, Daisy and Minnie who worked on getting his items almost non-stop from the start.
> 
> To strengthen my belief that the higher your characters are ranked the better they are at dropping tokens... my Rex was level 8 when I first started to welcome Zurg way back when.  As a level 8 character he was ok, but far from good at getting Zurg's tokens.  I decided to go ahead and push Rex to level 10 and put Zurg on hold for a little bit and sure enough after Rex got to level 10 he became very good at getting Zurg's tokens.  Rex pretty much took care of Zurg for me all by himself with the occasional ear drop from Aurora and a little help from Sarge, Hamm, Space Mountain, and the Parade with getting the guns.   My Zurg is now level 9 and I have all the tokens collected (15 guns/12 ears) to have him go to level 10 as soon as Donald is done with his upgrade.
> 
> Mother Gothel is another example.  When I was welcoming her none of my characters were level 10 yet that help with her tokens besides Pete and I had a hard time collecting her tokens for the first few days.  I took the time to get Maximus and Rapunzel to level 10 and they got really good at getting daggers after that especially Maximus.  I took the time to get Zurg to level 9 and Prince Phillip to level 10 and they got better and better at getting the ear tokens the higher they were ranked.  I finished upgraded Mother Gothel to level 9 this morning just before starting Donald to level 10.  Now I am working on collecting her final set of tokens (she needs 8 daggers of which I got 2 already and 5 ears of which I got 1 already to go to level 10).
> 
> So the point of all that is that my advice is to take the time to level characters up because I believe having higher level characters helps you with getting the harder tokens (legendary, epic, rare) to drop more frequently.




In what order do you recommend leveling them up?


----------



## mmmears

Taylor Nicole said:


> Am I the only one who is still getting ads after purchasing Frozone? Maybe it's because I bought him with gems instead of actual money.



The ads only stopped for me when I purchased a character for money.  I had bought Pluto earlier, with gems, and that didn't change anything.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

mmmears said:


> The ads only stopped for me when I purchased a character for money.  I had bought Pluto earlier, with gems, and that didn't change anything.


Of course it has to be real money, guess I'll just have to "suffer" through these ads.


----------



## liljc

Aria827 said:


> In what order do you recommend leveling them up?



I think the hardest characters to welcome are Donald, Zurg, and Mother Gothel so putting the priority on trying to improve those welcoming experiences I'd say that it is important to get:

Pluto, Daisy, and Minnie to level 10 to get the most towards your Donald experience
Rex to level 10 and Randall to level 10 to get the most towards your Zurg experience
Maximus, Prince Phillip, Flynn or Rapunzel, and Randall/Sulley to level 10 to get the most towards your Mother Gothel Experience

The Fairies, Flynn, and Mickey were key for Prince Phillip tokens and the Fairies helped a lot with getting each others tokens
Pete helps a fair amount with Mother Gothel's daggers and other later characters so getting him to level 10 is helpful 


Some characters that pretty much became useless towards the later more difficult welcoming tasks were Roz, Bo Peep, Boo, Celia, Woody, Sarge, Hamm, and Wall-E     They were useful though with getting Monster Inc, Toy Story, and M&F characters to level 10 so they were still important to level up so they could help level up characters faster that would be needed for the harder welcome experiences later in the game.

For me I have never had my castle dormant.  There has always been some character in there upgrading.  I started out trying to get all of my M&F characters to 10 then all of my Toy Story characters to 10, but you can only upgrade one character at a time and eventually I fell behind and wasn't able to finish getting my Monster Inc characters to 10 before it became more important to start leveling up Tangled and Sleeping Beauty characters to level 10 to help with welcoming the harder/later characters coming into the game.   I'll go back and finish the last level on my Monster Inc characters (Roz, Sulley, Boo, and Randall as well as Eve and Wall-E) later when I have nothing else to do.  My priority now is finishing the later groups like Tangled and Sleeping Beauty characters since I would assume they will be more useful with helping to welcome the next round of new characters into the game.  I'd also like to keep the Incredible characters upgrading on a good pace as I go.

Currently the players I have at level 10 are:
Mikey, Pluto, Minnie, Goofy, Daisy, Donald (in 16 hours - he is currently upgrading), Pete
Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge, Rex
Mike, Celia
Rapunzel, Maximus
Tinker
Prince Phillip
Fauna, Merryweather


Zurg, Aurora, Flynn, Flora, Wall-E, Eve, Randall, Roz, Boo, Sulley, and Mrs I all have the tokens to go to level 10 I just haven't had time yet.   

I'm working on getting Mother Gothel's last round of tokens so she'll be able to go to level 10
Dash is level 8 ready to go to level 9
Frozone is level 7 ready to go to level 8


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I've levelled up Mrs I and Dash all the way to 10 but damn the Frozone hats are so bad at dropping! He's levelling up to 8 as we speak, with 20 minutes to go and in 8 tasks, Mrs I has only dropped 2. I was hoping to have him at 10 before Violet is unlocked but it looks like I won't at this stage.


----------



## mmmears

FloranaPrincess said:


> I've levelled up Mrs I and Dash all the way to 10 but damn the Frozone hats are so bad at dropping! He's levelling up to 8 as we speak, with 20 minutes to go and in 8 tasks, Mrs I has only dropped 2. I was hoping to have him at 10 before Violet is unlocked but it looks like I won't at this stage.



My Mrs. I has spent this entire day trying to get the last of Frozone's ear hats.  I still need one more before I can get him to L. 10.  And now she's been stuck at 9 since I needed her to try to get his ears.  It's been pretty frustrating, to be honest.  And I want them all available to start the Violet quests, so I guess they will need to wait to level up.  I feel your pain.


----------



## Janineh

liljc said:


> I'm of the belief that the higher level your characters are the better they are at getting you tokens.  So level 10 characters will drop tokens better than level 8 characters or level 6 characters.   My Pluto, Daisy, Pete, Mickey, Minnie and Goofy were all level 10 when it came time to welcome Donald and though it was still hard to get all the tokens I found that I had a lot easier time than anybody else posting on the forum.  Pluto and Daisy were really good at getting the tokens with Minnie being the next best so I rarely even bother using Mickey/Pete and Goofy to help.  Instead I focused Mickey on getting ears for Prince Phillip which he was very good at and Pete on getting daggers for Mother Gothel which he was much better at than dropping Donald's items.  My Donald is currently upgrading to level 10 now almost exclusively thanks to Pluto, Daisy and Minnie who worked on getting his items almost non-stop from the start.



Interesting theory, thanks for sharing! All of my donald-collecting characters are level 9. I do take the time to upgrade characters, but only have Woody up to level 10. All Mickey characters are 9, all Toy Story are 8+ and all of my Sleeping Beauty (except Prince Philip who's only 3 as I just welcomed him yesterday!) are 7+. I've got a bunch who are ready to upgrade, I'm just reluctant to spend 16 or 24 hours when the Incredibles event is going on, but maybe it's worth it! I don't have Maximus or Rex so I'm more reliant on the non-premium characters.


----------



## kathyk671

Janineh said:


> Interesting theory, thanks for sharing! All of my donald-collecting characters are level 9. I do take the time to upgrade characters, but only have Woody up to level 10. All Mickey characters are 9, all Toy Story are 8+ and all of my Sleeping Beauty (except Prince Philip who's only 3 as I just welcomed him yesterday!) are 7+. I've got a bunch who are ready to upgrade, I'm just reluctant to spend 16 or 24 hours when the Incredibles event is going on, but maybe it's worth it! I don't have Maximus or Rex so I'm more reliant on the non-premium characters.



This is what I've been thinking. I only have 6 characters at Level 10 (including Mrs I, who is still stubborn about dropping Frozone's ears!). Many of my characters are actually hovering around Levels 5-7. I'm focusing more on the Incredibles event for the moment and upgrading slowly as I go.


----------



## Princess4

For all you mewbies out ther this link is super helpful also you can contribute on hthe site as well http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms

I am currently getting frozone to 10 then dash and the Mrs will have to wait for violet to be here cause I am guessing mommy will drop tokens for her daughter the incredible characters were my fastest one to get to 10 I am slowly moving my characters up Donald took forever but I want focused on him due to the mini challenges requiring the characters for coins and stuff waiting on a hat to drop so he can go to level 3 maybe today is the day if not he will have to wait got to get gold and stay in the top 10. Also hope there is an attraction gem sale for the 4th got loads waiting to be spent.  Enjoy the game playing from Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## JPKnapp

DCNC said:


> I just got Welcome Donald. It says his magic to welcome is 61,934. Strange amount. Has that been what it was for others?


I thought so too, so I looked up any significance. Turns out Donald made his debut in June 1934. So... 61,934. Pretty cool imo.


----------



## DCNC

Has anyone ever been offered a deal for Merryweather? I don't remember any reports of it. Thanks.


----------



## jypfoto

Anyone know what triggers the next Donald quest (build his boat?).  Read the wiki and part 4 is to build his boat but the quest won't trigger.  Tried upgrading him to level 2 and still nothing.


----------



## fab1976

jypfoto said:


> Anyone know what triggers the next Donald quest (build his boat?).  Read the wiki and part 4 is to build his boat but the quest won't trigger.  Tried upgrading him to level 2 and still nothing.



I just mentioned this the other day and someone responded that it's the land in front of Its a Small World that seemed to do it. And yup, I cleared that and the boat was my next thing to do! Before clearing the land was some Rapunzel quests.  She had some with Flynn and some on her own, all longer ones.  Once I got her caught up the land opened then Donald asked for his boat.


----------



## jypfoto

fab1976 said:


> I just mentioned this the other day and someone responded that it's the land in front of Its a Small World that seemed to do it. And yup, I cleared that and the boat was my next thing to do! Before clearing the land was some Rapunzel quests.  She had some with Flynn and some on her own, all longer ones.  Once I got her caught up the land opened then Donald asked for his boat.



Thanks!  I have that on queue now have about 16 hours left, 75k Magic spent.  Going to need a lot more with prince and the boat coming up soon.


----------



## fab1976

jypfoto said:


> Thanks!  I have that on queue now have about 16 hours left, 75k Magic spent.  Going to need a lot more with prince and the boat coming up soon.



I also have the option to clear the next patch of land too, not a quest but it's available.  65,000 magic I think it is.  It's going to have to wait a while I think!


----------



## fan1bsb97

I wound up buying Frozone lol.

My question is this: I have an iphone and ipad. I prefer to play on the ipad when I'm home since it's larger/screen is larger, you know. Anyway, I have a very difficult time picking up where I left off when I go from one device to another, even when both are on wifi. So for example, I just opened it up on my phone and collected some coins/assigned missions, etc. But then when I go on my ipad say in 10 minutes, it will say the cloud data is from an earlier time. 

Does anyone have this problem or a solution on how to make it smoother? Thanks.


----------



## Aria827

Does anyone know if theincredibles characters can be upgraded past 10? I am upgrading Dash to 10 now and his stiff still drops when people do the tasks.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Nope 10 is the limit. I think what happens is that as they are leveling up the items can still be collected as if they were down the level. For example, while my Mrs. Incredible was being leveled up to 10, her mask was still being dropped and it said 1/15 or whatever as if they were being recollected. But once she was done leveling up they stopped.


----------



## Marlyn

kyrkea333 said:


> Powell River, two ferry rides north of Vancouver BC, yet still on the mainland.


I'm looking at your city from my living room window. I'm in Comox!


----------



## Aria827

fan1bsb97 said:


> Nope 10 is the limit. I think what happens is that as they are leveling up the items can still be collected as if they were down the level. For example, while my Mrs. Incredible was being leveled up to 10, her mask was still being dropped and it said 1/15 or whatever as if they were being recollected. But once she was done leveling up they stopped.


So I just need to pick different tasks for my people.


----------



## cakester

pangle102 said:


> I'm so thankful I found this forum! I so hooked on this game! Trying to get my friends to play too! Where is everyone from? I think it would be fun to know! I'm from Grand Rapids, MI!



I'm from the Phoenix, AZ area. 



fan1bsb97 said:


> I wound up buying Frozone lol.
> 
> My question is this: I have an iphone and ipad. I prefer to play on the ipad when I'm home since it's larger/screen is larger, you know. Anyway, I have a very difficult time picking up where I left off when I go from one device to another, even when both are on wifi. So for example, I just opened it up on my phone and collected some coins/assigned missions, etc. But then when I go on my ipad say in 10 minutes, it will say the cloud data is from an earlier time.
> 
> Does anyone have this problem or a solution on how to make it smoother? Thanks.



I'd actually make the transition to one device only. This is what I did, after trying to play on both my iPhone and iPad. I've found the cloud data takes about 60-90 minutes to sync on average (this was with version 1.0), which really blows. I now only play on my phone, which may have a smaller screen (ugh!) but I know I'll always have the game with me if I'm out and about.


----------



## cakester

FloranaPrincess said:


> I've levelled up Mrs I and Dash all the way to 10 but damn the Frozone hats are so bad at dropping! He's levelling up to 8 as we speak, with 20 minutes to go and in 8 tasks, Mrs I has only dropped 2. I was hoping to have him at 10 before Violet is unlocked but it looks like I won't at this stage.



With under 30 minutes to go until Violet's release... I'm getting excited!

Frozone has been difficult to level up for me too! Mrs. I did not want to drop any off his ears in a timely fashion, so he's ready to level up to only Level 5 for me right now. I'm hoping I can get both Frozone and Violet leveled up to 10 by the time Mr. Incredible's release rolls around! I had welcoming Flynn set me back 24 hours I could have been leveling up Frozone and Dash... Looks like I might have Rapunzel to welcome this week too! 

For everyone... How has the Incredibles event affected the rest of your gameplay? Has it helped or hindered? Or has it given you something to do in the meantime if you're waiting for Legendary Token drops?


----------



## rcbarker

I've done Dash (lvl. 9) and Daisy (lvl. 10) jobs to get Violet ears.  After about 10 tries, Violet ears haven't dropped once.  Am I alone?  Is anyone getting Violet ears?


----------



## TygerHawks

> For everyone... How has the Incredibles event affected the rest of your gameplay? Has it helped or hindered? Or has it given you something to do in the meantime if you're waiting for Legendary Token drops?



It is a mix of both.  Love the event, but not happy that some of my characters 60 minute tasks are only Incredible related.  This has reduced the amount of magic I am able to gather.  Seems like I have more than enough Incredible cash, and would like to have a choice on the non Incredible characters.


----------



## cakester

rcbarker said:


> I've done Dash (lvl. 9) and Daisy (lvl. 10) jobs to get Violet ears.  After about 10 tries, Violet ears haven't dropped once.  Am I alone?  Is anyone getting Violet ears?



So far, the only character to drop Violet ears for me has been Daisy. And even then, it's only been about 50% of the time.

And the only Violet related item from the Incredibles float is her Headband (which is nice considering that item has an average wait time of an hour on most of the characters).


----------



## TygerHawks

Just started trying to get her ears.  Kind of nice there are a couple of 8 minute quests for them, but not holding my breath


----------



## mmmears

The Incredibles are really slowing down my normal game.  I have 5 characters ready to level up to 10, but I don't want to do it yet since I need the castle free to level up the I family.



rcbarker said:


> I've done Dash (lvl. 9) and Daisy (lvl. 10) jobs to get Violet ears.  After about 10 tries, Violet ears haven't dropped once.  Am I alone?  Is anyone getting Violet ears?



I'm using Dash (9) and Goofy (10) and have 7 at the moment.  Daisy is unfortunately on a very long task looking for Donald parts.  I didn't think I would need her for this.


----------



## rcbarker

cakester said:


> So far, the only character to drop Violet ears for me has been Daisy. And even then, it's only been about 50% of the time.
> 
> And the only Violet related item from the Incredibles float is her Headband (which is nice considering that item has an average wait time of an hour on most of the characters).


ok, thanks.  finally just got one from dash on try 14.


----------



## hopemax

I have two games running.  My original game, the Incredibles thing is mostly giving me something to do while I wait for Zurg and Donald earhats.  I also Welcomed Aurora, and while her tokens dropped faster, there were so many of them, that it still took a long time.  However, I also have a huge backlog of characters waiting to upgrade (I've got 8 characters waiting to go to 10). Violet so far, seems fairly easy to get her tokens, so I'm hoping to get her up to level 7 quickly and then can put characters on 24 hour upgrades prior to Mr Incredible becoming available.   Ideally, I'd like to get Mrs. I, Frozone and Dash to 10.

My Windows game is only 2 weeks old.  I have a lot fewer characters to work with, so in order to earn enough event currency to progress, so almost everyone has to be on event tasks.  Which means my Magic collection is pitiful.  I don't seem to have enough of either. I think I will collect Violet's tokens easily, but I am short 5000 currency, and I know the house is going to cost a bunch too. I am Welcoming Daisy which gives me another character to work on Incredibles.  I need 5 more Mike hat tokens to Welcome him, which will help too.  But that ties up Mickey, Jessie and Bo Peep on 6 or 8 hour tasks.  So I feel like the main quest is taking a lot longer because of the Incredibles.


----------



## hopemax

rcbarker said:


> I've done Dash (lvl. 9) and Daisy (lvl. 10) jobs to get Violet ears.  After about 10 tries, Violet ears haven't dropped once.  Am I alone?  Is anyone getting Violet ears?



So far I have 11 ears.  I started with Goofy, Daisy and Dash on ears, but I've switched Dash over to headbands.


----------



## cakester

Right now, I'm trying to collect tokens to welcome Rapunzel, but I'm torn between collecting lanterns for her and trying to get gold coins for the Striking Gold competition (bummer that the second prize slot isn't gems this time around!). It also doesn't help that Rapunzel has a 24 hour welcoming time! I've got magic saved up from hitting the 60-minute quests pretty hard the past few days (helps to keep me occupied when I can't sleep, I've got severe insomnia!), so I'm good on that end.

I've got a majority of my characters waiting to upgrade to either level 8, 9, or 10, which is good, but terrible at the same time since I want my Incredibles characters all at level 10 by the time Mr. Incredible and Syndrome debut (I've got Mrs. I at Level 10, Dash at Level 9 ready to level up to 10, and Frozone at paltry Level 5... with Violet's initial tokens being stingy at the moment...)

I just built another 9 burger stands to make my first burger "field" of 12. I know I'm late to the burger farming party, especially with the downgrade in output, but hopefully, with my game constantly open, I can turn a profit on these stands in about 2 days or so.


----------



## Aria827

cakester said:


> With under 30 minutes to go until Violet's release... I'm getting excited!
> 
> Frozone has been difficult to level up for me too! Mrs. I did not want to drop any off his ears in a timely fashion, so he's ready to level up to only Level 5 for me right now. I'm hoping I can get both Frozone and Violet leveled up to 10 by the time Mr. Incredible's release rolls around! I had welcoming Flynn set me back 24 hours I could have been leveling up Frozone and Dash... Looks like I might have Rapunzel to welcome this week too!
> 
> For everyone... How has the Incredibles event affected the rest of your gameplay? Has it helped or hindered? Or has it given you something to do in the meantime if you're waiting for Legendary Token drops?



For me personally the incredible a event has helped. I have been so focused on it that my magic has had time to accumulate and that has made it so I could upgrade so many of my characters. I have only been playing about a month though. It might have just been a turning point in the game.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Goofy(Level 10) dropping 1 of Violets' ears in over an hour makes me sad.  Dash (Level 3) has dropped 3 so far.


----------



## liljc

Drizzle2008 said:


> Goofy(Level 10) dropping 1 of Violets' ears in over an hour makes me sad.  Dash (Level 3) has dropped 3 so far.



Yeah Goofy doesn't seem very good at getting Violet's ears.  I think he dropped 1 in 4 or 5 tries for me so I put him back on gold coin duty.  Daisy does plenty well enough at getting Voilet's ears without help.  She just has 1 ear left to go.  I had Dash on Headband duty with Mrs. I and Sarge.  Frozone has been upgrading so I haven't been able to use him.  I'll end up getting all the ears before all of the headbands.


----------



## kathyk671

rcbarker said:


> I've done Dash (lvl. 9) and Daisy (lvl. 10) jobs to get Violet ears.  After about 10 tries, Violet ears haven't dropped once.  Am I alone?  Is anyone getting Violet ears?



Hmm. I've got all of Violet's ears now, so I have Mrs. I, Frozone and Dash basically tag teaming their 60-min tasks for her headbands. I did find that the ears didn't drop every time, though, so I just kept plowing through 8-minute task after 8-minute task to get them.


----------



## kathyk671

Aria827 said:


> For me personally the incredible a event has helped. I have been so focused on it that my magic has had time to accumulate and that has made it so I could upgrade so many of my characters. I have only been playing about a month though. It might have just been a turning point in the game.



Yeah, my magic seems to be growing exponentially while I'm focusing on the Incredibles. I am still doing other things (just got the quest to welcome Donald, so I've joined that party!), but mostly on the side in between Incredibles stuff.


----------



## McCoy

I've had Dash (level 9) and Goofy (level 10) going constantly trying to get the ears for over 6 hours now, conservatively I'd guess at least 40 total attempts, and I have exactly 12 ears to show for it. Daisy is working on Donald stuff for me, but I may need to switch her over when she finishes her current task.  At this rate I'm just hoping to be able to get Violet going overnight or something.


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> Yeah Goofy doesn't seem very good at getting Violet's ears.  I think he dropped 1 in 4 or 5 tries for me so I put him back on gold coin duty.  Daisy does plenty well enough at getting Voilet's ears without help.  She just has 1 ear left to go.  I had Dash on Headband duty with Mrs. I and Sarge.  Frozone has been upgrading so I haven't been able to use him.  I'll end up getting all the ears before all of the headbands.



Goofy did a great job at getting the ears for me.  But now I still need 3 headbands to get Violet and they are taking much longer to acquire.  Oh well, I still have 4 other characters I'm working on welcoming.  It's funny... for a long time I didn't have any "Welcome" quests and now I have too many!


----------



## hopemax

In my original game, I have started Welcoming Violet.  In my new game, I have all the earhats but need 6 more headbands.  It's been almost 7 hours since the game went live, so it seems that's the difference between having Frozone and not having Frozone.  Of course in the new game, I am still 1500ish event currency short of being able to welcome her.  With 4 people/attractions able to get headbands, I'll have them before I have the currency.


----------



## JPKnapp

How long do granted wishes stay around?
So I grant the wish, free the character, but I am sitting at 99% so there is no benefit to tapping on the smiling face. I have 30%-ish drop in "satisfaction" overnight. I am hoping that I can just leave the wish granted, but not selected until I really need the increase in %. But that could be 8-10 hours from now. 

Any experience to know how long until they just leave the park?


----------



## JPKnapp

What do decorations do? 

I am hoping there is some value to them, otherwise I'll just scrap em all and only build when forced to for quests. It'll also free up some space for revenue generating items.


----------



## hopemax

JPKnapp said:


> What do decorations do?
> 
> I am hoping there is some value to them, otherwise I'll just scrap em all and only build when forced to for quests. It'll also free up some space for revenue generating items.



I think they increase guest visitation.  But unless you have a goal on being at the top of that leaderboard, they seem pretty useless for the rest of us.


----------



## mmmears

JPKnapp said:


> How long do granted wishes stay around?
> So I grant the wish, free the character, but I am sitting at 99% so there is no benefit to tapping on the smiling face. I have 30%-ish drop in "satisfaction" overnight. I am hoping that I can just leave the wish granted, but not selected until I really need the increase in %. But that could be 8-10 hours from now.
> 
> Any experience to know how long until they just leave the park?



I keep them until I need them.  When my % goes down to 95, then I tap one of the smiley faces.  As far as I can tell, they don't ever just leave the park, but once I have 5 smilies and/or wishes to grant I don't get any more until I use one up.  I generally use all or most of the ones I have waiting around when I start to play in the morning since my % level is lower.


----------



## kathyk671

Violet's last headband just dropped (thanks, Sarge!). Welcoming her now!


----------



## TygerHawks

Headbands seemed easy, Daisy was my main ear dropper with Goofy helping every 5th or 6th run.  Finally able to welcome her 

On a different note, does anyone else think Minnie looks angry/evil in her avatar?  Her eyelashes give her a mean brow.


----------



## Drizzle2008

All of Violets' ears collected.  Helen, Sarge and Dash now working on the rest of the 18 headbands Violet needs.  Flynn is taking a while for me to welcome, but I'll probably welcome him by this weekend.


----------



## DCNC

I need one more ear to drop for Violet!

I have enjoyed the Incredibles events, but I am a huge fan of the movie.  It has distracted me from "real" game I admit (Donald and Fauna need to be welcomed) but I will focus on that later!


----------



## Zorkel567

I just started welcoming Violet. I could've done it a bit sooner, but I was leveling Dash up to level 10 and he just finished.


----------



## mmmears

I have Violet at level 4, hoping to get her to 5 tonight.  But I'm way behind on my "quests" and have 10 in the queue right now.


----------



## cakester

I've welcomed Violet (she's at Level 3 right now) and cleared the final space of land in ToonTown. Just waiting on the Incredibles House to build at the moment and collecting bots in the round of 100 with the 30 minute wait time.

The headbands have been consistent with all characters dropping... but those darn Violet ears! Goofy drops maybe every 6th time, Dash hasn't been a shred helpful, and Daisy... well I sent her off to collect Rapunzel ears. Whoops.

While waiting to get Violet's tokens, I've managed to level up Flynn (35 minutes), Maximus (4 Hours), Frozone (2 Hours) and Randall (60 minutes) all one level.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

It's taken me hours and hours and I still don't have all of Violet's items. This is really annoying, and of course it takes 4 hours to welcome her too.


----------



## jypfoto

I have a ton of quests queued up now and doesn't help that most of them are of the 12-20 hour type.  Also just got the Welcome Prince Philip quest as well which further adds to the logjam since a lot of the characters that drop his items come in the form of 8-12 he quests who oh yeah are part of the aforementioned 12-20 hr quests (rapunzel, fauna, etc).  

I think I'll concentrate on quests first, Phillip items second, and ignore wishes (Rapunzel has had the same 6 hr wish waiting for 2-4 kids for a while now).


----------



## Drizzle2008

Violet currently being welcomed with 2hrs to go.  Now to focus on Flynn and 30 more robots to complete 150.....after a nights sleep.  Happy times for me now....


----------



## emilyhuff

I am super frustrated as I welcomed Violet overnight and this morning at 4:30 EST I sent her on her initial 4 hour quest and when I just logged back on 2 hours later it is showing me that she still has 3 hours and 4 minutes to go!!!! This happens quite frequently and I don't know why!


----------



## jypfoto

Anyone know how much does the Incredibles House?


----------



## fab1976

TygerHawks said:


> On a different note, does anyone else think Minnie looks angry/evil in her avatar?  Her eyelashes give her a mean brow.



Haven't noticed that about Minnie but probably will now! But Prince Phillip? Pizza delivery boy.  Nothing regal about his avatar!


----------



## cakester

emilyhuff said:


> I am super frustrated as I welcomed Violet overnight and this morning at 4:30 EST I sent her on her initial 4 hour quest and when I just logged back on 2 hours later it is showing me that she still has 3 hours and 4 minutes to go!!!! This happens quite frequently and I don't know why!



It hasn't happened to me, but I've witnessed it on friends' games. Does your game randomly log you out of Facebook at all? I know that might be the issue (with local vs cloud data).



jypfoto said:


> Anyone know how much does the Incredibles House?



Erm... I built, but didn't really look. I want to say 10000 Incredicoins?


----------



## poosiegirl

Anyone else have issues with the tap 200 claw bot task (the one triggered after you welcome Violet)? They were appearing every 2 minutes or every 2 and a half minutes, but when I got to 150 it now says they won't be back for 24 hours.  Is this a glitch or really the way that quest works?


----------



## TygerHawks

poosiegirl said:


> Anyone else have issues with the tap 200 claw bot task (the one triggered after you welcome Violet)? They were appearing every 2 minutes or every 2 and a half minutes, but when I got to 150 it now says they won't be back for 24 hours.  Is this a glitch or really the way that quest works?



Must be a glitch   I am at 164 done at timer is still 2 minutes or under.


----------



## mmmears

poosiegirl said:


> Anyone else have issues with the tap 200 claw bot task (the one triggered after you welcome Violet)? They were appearing every 2 minutes or every 2 and a half minutes, but when I got to 150 it now says they won't be back for 24 hours.  Is this a glitch or really the way that quest works?



I think it's a glitch.  I completed that one without having that issue and now I'm on the much slower tap 100 claw bots task.



cakester said:


> I've welcomed Violet (she's at Level 3 right now) and cleared the final space of land in ToonTown. Just waiting on the Incredibles House to build at the moment and collecting bots in the round of 100 with the 30 minute wait time.
> 
> The headbands have been consistent with all characters dropping... but those darn Violet ears! Goofy drops maybe every 6th time, Dash hasn't been a shred helpful, and Daisy... well I sent her off to collect Rapunzel ears. Whoops.
> 
> While waiting to get Violet's tokens, I've managed to level up Flynn (35 minutes), Maximus (4 Hours), Frozone (2 Hours) and Randall (60 minutes) all one level.



I have Violet but still can't unlock the house.  I wonder if it's a glitch or because she is behind on her tasks since I upgraded her as soon as I got her?

As for Daisy, I just did the same thing and pressed the wrong "look for ears" task so she's off for a long, long time looking for Rapunzel ears.  Ugh.


----------



## mar7967

mmmears said:


> I have Violet but still can't unlock the house.  I wonder if it's a glitch or because she is behind on her tasks since I upgraded her as soon as I got her?



You need Violet to be at least level 3, and need to finish a few of her quests first to unlock the house.


----------



## mmmears

I spoke too soon.  Just got the house task.


----------



## dacutebuggy

I've noticed that I'm losing interest with the incredible's event quickly... I got the "welcome Violet" task last Thursday morning, so with that whole event on hold I wound up focusing on welcoming Minnie and now care more to welcome Flynn than to rush to get Violet welcomed.  I feel like if I attacked the quest to welcome Violet with the same gusto I did Dash, I'll be waiting for another four days before the next progression in that storyline...  wondering if I'm getting tired of the game altogether with the excessively long wait times?


----------



## McCoy

dacutebuggy said:


> I've noticed that I'm losing interest with the incredible's event quickly... I got the "welcome Violet" task last Thursday morning, so with that whole event on hold I wound up focusing on welcoming Minnie and now care more to welcome Flynn than to rush to get Violet welcomed.  I feel like if I attacked the quest to welcome Violet with the same gusto I did Dash, I'll be waiting for another four days before the next progression in that storyline...  wondering if I'm getting tired of the game altogether with the excessively long wait times?



I like getting the new characters, but I'd agree that each weeks the task seem pretty mundane and not really accomplishing anything (i.e. kill a bunch of bots, run in circles, kill a bunch of bots, repeat).  Obviously we're building towards going after Syndrome, but for the time being the tasks each week just seem to be there just to be there, while with the rest of the main storyline quests I feel like each task is actually accomplishing something and directly building up to the next task and there is an actual progression.  With the Incredibles it just feels like it's busy-work until we reach the last week or something, so it doesn't quite keep me as interested in what happens next.  And I am not a fan of the coins challenges, so not much interest there either for me.  But, I still like getting the new characters and buildings, so I guess I am pretty neutral overall on the whole thing.


----------



## TygerHawks

How important is Minnie's house?  Coming up on the 20,000 needed and wondering if I should buy it or keep saving for something else.


----------



## Janineh

TygerHawks said:


> How important is Minnie's house?  Coming up on the 20,000 needed and wondering if I should buy it or keep saving for something else.



Minnie's House is super useful for collecting tokens. Itself it has the potential to produce tokens for Minnie (and Maximus) every 4h. It's also needed for Daisy and Pluto's tasks to collect Donald tokens. I can't remember how exactly it progresses the story compared to what else you have going on right now, but if you look under what's next in the Story Progression box on the wikia, it opens up a chain of further quests:
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Homeward_Bound


----------



## Princess4

For all who are seein ads check out the last trick on this link hope it helps http://www.epicdash.stfi.re/the-46-...s-to-make-life-easier/?ref=quuu&sf=drazwjd#aa


----------



## jeanne c

emilyhuff said:


> I am super frustrated as I welcomed Violet overnight and this morning at 4:30 EST I sent her on her initial 4 hour quest and when I just logged back on 2 hours later it is showing me that she still has 3 hours and 4 minutes to go!!!! This happens quite frequently and I don't know why!


hi,
I noticed that when I play this game on my IPAD 3, and I turn off IPAD completely (either to save battery or to recharge the battery), this game will freeze until I turn on the IPAD and start the game.  Please note that I do not have a face book account, nor do I have the same game playing on different platforms.  The timer on my IPAD 3 seems to continue for this game if my IPAD is asleep, and not turn off.  Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Drizzle2008

"Tap robots" quests....


----------



## cakester

I will say I'm glad Frozone had new quests pop up now that the Incredibles House was built. Otherwise, the lack of quests was pretty pathetic on his end. I wonder how much having him will help out getting Mr. Incredible and defeating Syndrome...


----------



## Gymbomom

Thoughts on the parade? I've been so irritated lately to spend 1100 on the cheap side and get as little as 200 after completion. 
Anyone else?


----------



## JPKnapp

Is Mad Tea Party worth it? I see now that Mad Tea Party helps with Donald tokens and I have the gems to cover. Just trying to decide if I should continue saving.


----------



## jb405

I'm currently still trying to welcome Violet. My other quests are zurg, Donald and fauna. And nothing is dropping. Ugh.


----------



## hopemax

Drizzle2008 said:


> "Tap robots" quests....



LOL!  But I do have to speak up for the robot quests.  In my newer game, where I've Welcomed Daisy and am working on Mike, the robots have been an enormous help.  Both for collecting event currency and for gems.  I may actually get to 180 gems and be able to Welcome Frozone.  I'm still trying to get the 10,500 IncrediCoins for the house, and my characters aren't nearly as far leveled as in my game I've been playing from Day 1.  So they do have a purpose of helping newer players and more infrequent players gather enough to complete the event stuff.  I find having to send everyone on 3 min, 6 min and 8min tasks far more tedious.


----------



## fab1976

JPKnapp said:


> Is Mad Tea Party worth it? I see now that Mad Tea Party helps with Donald tokens and I have the gems to cover. Just trying to decide if I should continue saving.



I don't think it has ever dropped a Donald item for me .  Regret buying it.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

Random question:  I just went to send Jessie out to do a task, and I've got "Rustle Some Grub", which has an uncommon chance to drop a black bowler hat (similar to Pete's brown bowler hat).  I have no idea who this is for.  Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

JPKnapp said:


> Is Mad Tea Party worth it? I see now that Mad Tea Party helps with Donald tokens and I have the gems to cover. Just trying to decide if I should continue saving.


I was thinking of getting it too. That or  Merryweather,


----------



## Blisskitty

my bot respawn has all of a sudden gone to 24 hours- I saw other people had had the same problem- did anyone find a fix?


----------



## RextheDinosaur

Jesse Hanson said:


> Random question:  I just went to send Jessie out to do a task, and I've got "Rustle Some Grub", which has an uncommon chance to drop a black bowler hat (similar to Pete's brown bowler hat).  I have no idea who this is for.  Anyone else seen this?



The black hat is for Hamm I believe


----------



## Drizzle2008

Jesse Hanson said:


> Random question:  I just went to send Jessie out to do a task, and I've got "Rustle Some Grub", which has an uncommon chance to drop a black bowler hat (similar to Pete's brown bowler hat).  I have no idea who this is for.  Anyone else seen this?



I could be wrong, but I believe that hat is for Hamm.  Whoops, I was too slow to reply, I believe Rex is correct.



hopemax said:


> LOL!  But I do have to speak up for the robot quests.  In my newer game, where I've Welcomed Daisy and am working on Mike, the robots have been an enormous help.  Both for collecting event currency and for gems.  I may actually get to 180 gems and be able to Welcome Frozone.  I'm still trying to get the 10,500 IncrediCoins for the house, and my characters aren't nearly as far leveled as in my game I've been playing from Day 1.  So they do have a purpose of helping newer players and more infrequent players gather enough to complete the event stuff.  I find having to send everyone on 3 min, 6 min and 8min tasks far more tedious.



Agreed, they do help.  Still, tapping those robots is really tedious and just bothersome in many ways hahaha!


----------



## SolaFide

Need some advice on premium characters: I don't spend "real" money on the game, but I'll have earned 180 gems within the next four or five days. However, I can't decide what to spend them on. I've really wanted to save up to get Rex, but I keep wondering if I should get Frozone instead...I've gotten through all the Incredibles stuff just fine without him (Mrs. I and Dash are level 10 and Violet's on her way to level 8), but I'm worried his cost will shoot up after the event is over.

Just for context, I already have Pluto and Maximus, and I just welcomed Flora and am working on welcoming Zurg. Almost all of my Mickey&Co. and Toy Story characters are level 10, as are Mike, Sulley, and Tinkerbell.


----------



## SolaFide

jeanne c said:


> hi,
> I noticed that when I play this game on my IPAD 3, and I turn off IPAD completely (either to save battery or to recharge the battery), this game will freeze until I turn on the IPAD and start the game.  Please note that I do not have a face book account, nor do I have the same game playing on different platforms.  The timer on my IPAD 3 seems to continue for this game if my IPAD is asleep, and not turn off.  Does anyone else experience this?



I've experienced this lately too but haven't been able to pick up on a pattern. I play on iPhone. Such a bummer. :-/


----------



## Blisskitty

Problem solved!  There's an update that fixes it!


----------



## darkfiry

Gymbomom said:


> Thoughts on the parade? I've been so irritated lately to spend 1100 on the cheap side and get as little as 200 after completion.
> Anyone else?



If you're just starting out, it's not worth it. Magic is better spent on welcoming characters and buildings. Once you have a little more land and more magic income, then parades are worth trying. The drop rates for tokens or gems are pretty low though.



SolaFide said:


> Need some advice on premium characters: I don't spend "real" money on the game, but I'll have earned 180 gems within the next four or five days. However, I can't decide what to spend them on. I've really wanted to save up to get Rex, but I keep wondering if I should get Frozone instead...I've gotten through all the Incredibles stuff just fine without him (Mrs. I and Dash are level 10 and Violet's on her way to level 8), but I'm worried his cost will shoot up after the event is over.
> 
> Just for context, I already have Pluto and Maximus, and I just welcomed Flora and am working on welcoming Zurg. Almost all of my Mickey&Co. and Toy Story characters are level 10, as are Mike, Sulley, and Tinkerbell.



I couldn't decide if I should get Frozone or wait for Merryweather. Same purchased characters as you and I'm welcoming Fauna, Zurg, and Donald. I think if you're that far in the game, Rex isn't going to be as much help with token collecting since he can only get Zurg's stuff. Frozone isn't that expensive and you'll get 25 gems back once we're able to welcome Syndrome. Also, who knows when we'll have a chance at welcoming the Incredibles again.

I ended up buying Frozone when Violet was unlocked. He's been pretty helpful for her tokens. Here's to hoping he'll be just as useful for defeating Syndrome! He's pretty cheap compared to the others so I don't think I'm going to regret it.


----------



## hopemax

darkfiry said:


> Frozone isn't that expensive and you'll get 25 gems back once we're able to welcome Syndrome. Also, who knows when we'll have a chance at welcoming the Incredibles again.



And, after consulting the Wiki, he gets 21 gems for leveling up.  So that makes Frozone's cost 134 gems, when everything is said and done.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

RextheDinosaur said:


> The black hat is for Hamm I believe


Wow, how silly of me to not put that together myself.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## darkfiry

hopemax said:


> And, after consulting the Wiki, he gets 21 gems for leveling up.  So that makes Frozone's cost 134 gems, when everything is said and done.



Oh! I didn't even consider that.


----------



## hhhisthegame

Just started playing this game like a week ago but having a really good time so far. Im already almost up to fighting Pete.

Does leveling up your characters really do anything? I have Mickey and Woody at like 5/6 I have Mrs I at 6 and Dash at 5....but the thing is, the cost of leveling is starting to get larger and larger and it also takes a longer and longer time.....I know it unlocks more quests but the horrible thing about it is that the longer quests are WORSE!! You would think the high level quests would give you more magic/hour but they don't. The best quests are the short ones...so there's no point I see to leveling up unless the story demands it. 

Violet needs 12K Incredible tokens to welcome her! I have 5K now and am working on her materials but man...it makes me wonder if I should even bother leveling them.

Are any premium rides worth buying? Im saving my gems for a character. I bought Frozone and Pluto through the promotions. 

I really hate how many joint quests there are. Its so annoying having to make everybody sync up. Do you get double gems/materials if the quest is double or is it just two people with one set of prizes? That makes all of those pretty useless too.


----------



## darkfiry

Leveling characters unlocks more quests and (some) buildings. For now, I'd say level up when a quest calls for it and work on unlocking more characters. It's rough when you start, but hang in there! Try to fill up empty land with concessions. It took awhile, but concessions now earn me way more magic than quests and rides combined. Future pieces of land are really expensive...

I can't even imagine earning Incredible tokens if you're just starting out. You won't be able to welcome them once the event is over, so that would probably be the highest priority. As long as they're unlocked, you can always level them up to the max after the event. I think you might have to level them up a few times at least to unlock the rest of the story line though.

I didn't bother buying rides. Characters have the ability to collect more different kinds of tokens than rides anyway.

Pretty sure it's one set of prizes even if it requires two people. I've only gotten one token from those quests (not sure about magic and exp).


----------



## DarrylR

I am really confused on how anybody was able to get Donald. I've been trying for two and a half weeks and I'm only about a third of the way there. I'm sending all of my characters (which is slowing everything down and making it hard to keep up happiness when you're sending Mickey, Daisy, Minnie & Pluto constantly) on 12 and 24 hour tasks with days in between items dropping. In that same amount of time I've managed to unlock Zurg, Flora, Fauna & all of the Incredibles so far. I've almost unlocked Aurora as well. Donald just feels impossible at this point. Bo Peep, Eve & Pluto have been very time consuming to level up. I'm surprised Pluto has been so hard because he's a character that needed to be purchased with gems and so I thought he would be a lot more useful. I learned my lesson though and will not be using gems for any other characters from here on out.


----------



## McCoy

DarrylR said:


> I am really confused on how anybody was able to get Donald. I've been trying for two and a half weeks and I'm only about a third of the way there. I'm sending all of my characters (which is slowing everything down and making it hard to keep up happiness when you're sending Mickey, Daisy, Minnie & Pluto constantly) on 12 and 24 hour tasks with days in between items dropping. In that same amount of time I've managed to unlock Zurg, Flora, Fauna & all of the Incredibles so far. I've almost unlocked Aurora as well. Donald just feels impossible at this point. Bo Peep, Eve & Pluto have been very time consuming to level up. I'm surprised Pluto has been so hard because he's a character that needed to be purchased with gems and so I thought he would be a lot more useful. I learned my lesson though and will not be using gems for any other characters from here on out.



This is pretty much what happened to me, and we are in about the same place.  Though, after just about two and a half weeks, I finally got the last Donald item in the last day or two, but since I welcomed all the other characters in the meantime (three fairies, all the Incredibles, Zurg, plus Aurora yesterday), I am too busy leveling them up to even actually welcome Donald yet.  I think I don't want to deal with the frustration of trying to level him up, while the others are going so much smoother.


----------



## hopemax

DarrylR said:


> I am really confused on how anybody was able to get Donald. I've been trying for two and a half weeks and I'm only about a third of the way there. I'm sending all of my characters (which is slowing everything down and making it hard to keep up happiness when you're sending Mickey, Daisy, Minnie & Pluto constantly) on 12 and 24 hour tasks with days in between items dropping. In that same amount of time I've managed to unlock Zurg, Flora, Fauna & all of the Incredibles so far. I've almost unlocked Aurora as well. Donald just feels impossible at this point. Bo Peep, Eve & Pluto have been very time consuming to level up. I'm surprised Pluto has been so hard because he's a character that needed to be purchased with gems and so I thought he would be a lot more useful. I learned my lesson though and will not be using gems for any other characters from here on out.



I was doing alright with Donald until the last 5 ear hats.  I used to get about 1 every day and a half.  Now I seem to be getting one every three days.  I have 13 ear hats, only 2 more to go, but it is frustrating.  Just keep plugging along though.  Mickey & Pete, battle constantly, Goofy and Daisy I will stop for about an hour and rack up 8 min Incredibles tokens and then back to the grind.


----------



## hhhisthegame

It hasn't been so bad getting incredibles tokens since I'm up to Sarge and have frozone and Pluto...until this 12k requirement for violet. I guess I'm going to have to just do incredibles tasks for a while. 

Which concessions are worth it? I wonder if I should use 200 gems on another anniversary hat stand when I get them....it seems to be the only one with decent payout. It's shocking how little magic some things give you! I can't believe how useless the 12 hour tasks and attractions seem


----------



## hhhisthegame

Also I'm surprised people had trouble with Violet's items. I just unlocked her this morning and already am halfway to welcoming her. Goofy and dash drop her stuff continuously on short tasks.


----------



## darkfiry

hhhisthegame said:


> It hasn't been so bad getting incredibles tokens since I'm up to Sarge and have frozone and Pluto...until this 12k requirement for violet. I guess I'm going to have to just do incredibles tasks for a while.
> 
> Which concessions are worth it? I wonder if I should use 200 gems on another anniversary hat stand when I get them....it seems to be the only one with decent payout. It's shocking how little magic some things give you! I can't believe how useless the 12 hour tasks and attractions seem



Depends on how often you can log onto the game to collect them. I built about 30 mickey's hat emporiums before I started building other concessions because I checked back every 1 to 1.5 hours or so. I don't think it's worth it to use gems on concessions. You'll be low on magic for a little longer, but it's worth it. If you're good about collecting a few times each day, the building should pay itself off in a week or so.

Good luck getting enough incredibles token for their house after Violet...it costs 10.5k and it's required for the story line


----------



## darkfiry

hopemax said:


> I was doing alright with Donald until the last 5 ear hats.  I used to get about 1 every day and a half.  Now I seem to be getting one every three days.  I have 13 ear hats, only 2 more to go, but it is frustrating.  Just keep plugging along though.  Mickey & Pete, battle constantly, Goofy and Daisy I will stop for about an hour and rack up 8 min Incredibles tokens and then back to the grind.


Fortunately, we have the Incredibles event to distract us from the hard to welcome Donald. At least it's less boring with something else to do.


----------



## mmmears

Donald is taking me forever, but it's partly because I'm not focusing on him since I know the other characters I can unlock are easier to get (plus the Incredibles are taking up my attention lately). 

Does anyone know how much Incredibles currency we really need?  I have finished all the Violet quests and now have the "welcome Mr. I" quest up.  I have 130K in Incredible money/whatever it is, but getting that much is seriously cutting down on how much magic I can acquire and I'm running low there, with 4 characters I need to welcome and land I will need to purchase (plus I don't have sword in the stone or the aladdin ride).  Anyone know when it's "enough" and I can send my characters back to getting some magic?


----------



## jypfoto

Donald took me about a week and a half, the body parts took much longer for me.

I'm now trying to unlock Prince Phillip and again the ears are taking longer (I'm at 4/10 after about 2 days) while the sword is at 12/15.  Started at 0 magic during this time since I spent magic on Donald's Boat and now up to about 70k Magic.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Donald is taking me forever, but it's partly because I'm not focusing on him since I know the other characters I can unlock are easier to get (plus the Incredibles are taking up my attention lately).
> 
> Does anyone know how much Incredibles currency we really need?  I have finished all the Violet quests and now have the "welcome Mr. I" quest up.  I have 130K in Incredible money/whatever it is, but getting that much is seriously cutting down on how much magic I can acquire and I'm running low there, with 4 characters I need to welcome and land I will need to purchase (plus I don't have sword in the stone or the aladdin ride).  Anyone know when it's "enough" and I can send my characters back to getting some magic?



Because it has to be fair for newbies too, I don't think it will take that much. I keep rebuilding up to 50k and then only use non-Incredibles characters to collect tokens and if there are no tokens they go back to collecting magic.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Because it has to be fair for newbies too, I don't think it will take that much. I keep rebuilding up to 50k and then only use non-Incredibles characters to collect tokens and if there are no tokens they go back to collecting magic.



I hope you are right.  I'm sick of collecting this stuff since I think it will be worthless in the end.  And I need magic!  Unfortunately the shorter tasks that use to give lots of magic are all giving Incredibles money at the moment.


----------



## hhhisthegame

When the Incredibles events end will all the incredibles characters and rides and stuff start giving magic? That'll be nice.


----------



## DarrylR

Something else I currently find frustrating about the game, with this Incredibles promotion, is not being able to spend magic. Right now I have about 400,000 magic and with constantly having everyone focused on either Incredibles tasks or tasks for welcoming Donald, I can't level anyone up. Also, anyone else confused by the striking gold contest? I'm in the top 400 globally for the entire game and in this event I do terrible every time. I'm not sure how I can have so many attractions and characters and lose this contest so badly. I usually place in the 3 or 4 hundreds. I don't spend any money on the game and I really like the other contests as it's usually my only shot at collecting a good chunk of gems at once.


----------



## kyrkea333

SolaFide said:


> I've experienced this lately too but haven't been able to pick up on a pattern. I play on iPhone. Such a bummer. :-/


I'm not sure if this applies, but it seems if I turn off my wifi and close out the game,  nothing progresses. But if I close the game and leave wifi on, the timers carry on. Not sure if that would explain what you're experiencing.


----------



## kyrkea333

Marlyn said:


> I'm looking at your city from my living room window. I'm in Comox!


Howdy, neighbour! Oops, maybe I'm spending too much time with Woody!


----------



## Wonderlands

Caught up on all the Incredibles quests, between now and the day I get to welcome Mr. I I'm going to work on leveling the rest of the family+ Frozone.

Story wise, Mickey is on his last quest before I get to start working towards getting Minnie so I'm excited about that.


----------



## Gymbomom

I've really enjoyed the Incredible Quests and activities. I've been going from them to the regular stuff because I'm short on Magic. So I level up the Incredibles when I'm working on getting more magic. Right now I need 50,000 for Merlins clearing land. I need a ton for welcoming Pete and Eve. 
I have Dash at 9. Frozone at 8. Mrs. at 7 and Violet at 6. 
So I can go from one to the other and it seems to work well.


----------



## cakester

It seems like I burned through the string of quests triggered by Violet's arrival almost too quickly. Anyone else feel that way?

On another note, I'm now inundated with quests and collecting new tokens now that I welcomed Rapunzel. How long did it take for you (for those that are that far or farther along) to collect all the tokens for Flora and/or Zurg? 

And do you have a favorite way to bank magic (other than 60-minute tasks and burger farming)?


----------



## jypfoto

cakester said:


> It seems like I burned through the string of quests triggered by Violet's arrival almost too quickly. Anyone else feel that way?
> 
> On another note, I'm now inundated with quests and collecting new tokens now that I welcomed Rapunzel. How long did it take for you (for those that are that far or farther along) to collect all the tokens for Flora and/or Zurg?
> 
> And do you have a favorite way to bank magic (other than 60-minute tasks and burger farming)?



Not really.  I try and do 2 hr tasks as the diminishing returns don't really hit until the 4 hr tasks.  Then just queue up a bunch of long tasks overnight.  

Between this strategy I'm usually getting about 25-40k Magic daily it seems.


----------



## darkfiry

mmmears said:


> Does anyone know how much Incredibles currency we really need?  I have finished all the Violet quests and now have the "welcome Mr. I" quest up.  I have 130K in Incredible money/whatever it is, but getting that much is seriously cutting down on how much magic I can acquire and I'm running low there, with 4 characters I need to welcome and land I will need to purchase (plus I don't have sword in the stone or the aladdin ride).  Anyone know when it's "enough" and I can send my characters back to getting some magic?


130k?! That's most likely more than enough. At most, I would guess Mr. Incredible and the last building to cost max 20k each (based on Violet and Incredibles house). And then Syndrome...even at a cost of 30k would be a lot.


----------



## mmmears

For some reason, I can't seem to get Aurora's ears.  It's taking me forever to "welcome her" since I still don't have 15 ears after several days of trying.  I wonder if I'm the only one, since I don't recall reading that anyone else is having this issue.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> For some reason, I can't seem to get Aurora's ears.  It's taking me forever to "welcome her" since I still don't have 15 ears after several days of trying.  I wonder if I'm the only one, since I don't recall reading that anyone else is having this issue.



She did take awhile, but compared to Donald and Zurg she didn't seem so bad so I don't think people complained as loudly.  I think she took me a week, but it was during the rollout of the Incredibles, and so who I welcomed when is hazy. Based on my old posts I think I got the quest June 20th, and I posted I had her on June 27, but I don't know if I welcomed her that day or if it was the day before or something.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

It's taken me over a week to welcome Rapunzel. Her ears just wouldn't drop! Now that I've welcomed her I have hats coming out of my a** now they drop so frequently XD

I now have Frozone levelling to 10, with violet the last of the Incredibles to level up (currently level 6 and waiting to level up)

I'm not looking forward to Donald from the reports that are coming in.


----------



## jypfoto

It appears I'm stuck quest wise until I upgrade some characters and welcome Prince Phillip.  Only two quests I have active now are

welcome Mr Incredible 
And welcome Prince Phillip.


----------



## Gymbomom

What is everyone working on today?


----------



## Wonderlands

Still trying to get Minnie tokens


----------



## hhhisthegame

Im halfway to getting the 10K necessary for the Incredibles House. Mrs I is level 7, Dash is level 6, Frozone is level 4, and Violet is level 3...Dash and Violet are ready to level again but I just can't spare the Incredibles coins!!

I dont see how Ill finish on time because even when I buy the house Mr. I is going to be so expensive 

Should I fight Pete and try to unlock Buzz and him? Will that help with the Incredibles quest?


----------



## ABCastillo

I'm trying to welcome Zurg, Donald, Fauna and Mr. I.... not to exciting at the moment.  While I wait for these items to drop, I'm trying to level up everyone else to 10.  I got kind of lazy and they are all like 8 or 9.


----------



## hopemax

I got my last two Donald earhats!  

But my main quest is clear the land in front of Small World for 75K.  So I can't Welcome Donald yet.  I have 74K, so I will open the land which will then let me work on the tasks before getting Welcome Phillip.  Dash finishes upgrading in 7 hrs.  Then I will do Mrs I's 24 hours and hope when she is done, I will have enough Magic collected again to Welcome Donald. Violet is level 7, and the only Incredibles character that I won't have to 10 before Mr. I.  I'd like to get her upgraded to 9 before Mr. I and Syndrome opens, but I may not have enough time.


----------



## mmmears

I finally welcomed Aurora, and I'm still working on Donald, Zurg, and Eve tokens (although I haven't really been trying hard to get Eve).  I need to upgrade lots of characters to level 10, but I'm reluctant to do so since it ties up the castle for 24 hrs...  But Mrs. I is in there now, upgrading to 10 now.  Violet, Dash, and Frozone are all 9s.  Oh, and I'm trying to finish various quests while also trying to get more magic since these characters don't come cheap.


----------



## Zorkel567

At this point I've built all of the for-magic buildings, and just finally unlocked Mother Gothal today. I proceeded to level her up to level 3. Now Pete is upgrading to level 8; tonight I plan to level up Violet to level 6, and then either Daisy Duck or Frozone to level 10. The other will be leveled up tomorrow.


----------



## DCNC

I am ready am ready for Mr I. I have Dash and Mrs I at level 10, so trying to level up Frozone and Violet and bank magic and I currency until Mr I comes? I was able to open its a small world today, so that took a huge part of my Small world savings. I also am ready to welcome Zurg except don't have enough magic anymore.


----------



## darkfiry

hhhisthegame said:


> Im halfway to getting the 10K necessary for the Incredibles House. Mrs I is level 7, Dash is level 6, Frozone is level 4, and Violet is level 3...Dash and Violet are ready to level again but I just can't spare the Incredibles coins!!
> 
> I dont see how Ill finish on time because even when I buy the house Mr. I is going to be so expensive
> 
> Should I fight Pete and try to unlock Buzz and him? Will that help with the Incredibles quest?


I think Dash should be at a high enough level to do all his quests? You probably won't need to level him up more during the event.

If you're able to welcome Buzz, he can earn Incredibles magic! The wiki shows a list of characters that can earn Incredibles magic(http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Incredibles). So far any Incredibles character tokens have come from quests that also give Incredibles magic. Fighting Pete will only allow to progress with the main story line though (it won't allow you to welcome Pete any time soon).


----------



## darkfiry

hopemax said:


> I got my last two Donald earhats!
> 
> But my main quest is clear the land in front of Small World for 75K.  So I can't Welcome Donald yet.  I have 74K, so I will open the land which will then let me work on the tasks before getting Welcome Phillip.  Dash finishes upgrading in 7 hrs.  Then I will do Mrs I's 24 hours and hope when she is done, I will have enough Magic collected again to Welcome Donald. Violet is level 7, and the only Incredibles character that I won't have to 10 before Mr. I.  I'd like to get her upgraded to 9 before Mr. I and Syndrome opens, but I may not have enough time.


You're out of magic? I'm curious to know how you've built your park. Did you place the rides in nice places with decorations surrounding them? I've collected almost enough tokens to unlock Fauna but I have enough magic to buy multiple pieces of land for 75k. I'm not going to have any issues running of magic unless things start costing 500k or something.


----------



## hopemax

I have all the free attractions except the new Aladdin one, but the only gem attractions I have is Pluto's House and Parachute Drop.  I also don't have any Magic earning gem characters.  From what people have posted, it sounds like that's big difference in how people's games play out.  Someone here said they have a million magic, but I'm always running out, despite putting my characters on 1 hr tasks all day.  I also have a small burger farm, but didn't add more when they dropped the payout.


----------



## darkfiry

Ahh, I see. Yea, I'm one of those people with a lot of magic  You may as well build a bunch of hat stands since you log on every hour for your characters and send them on quests for tokens instead?


----------



## fab1976

I'm always running low on magic, always. I have to save for a few days before big spends.  I stupidly just welcomed Eve instead of the 65,000 land to the north-west of Small World.  I have several of the gem characters and have been playing from day 1.  I send my guys on 1 hour quests as often as I can, and still spend it as fast as I earn it. Kinda like real life HA!


----------



## mmmears

Yeah, I'm short on magic.  I mean, I have a bunch saved up, but will need to spend $75k tomorrow on some land (Merlin quest) and I still need 2 more areas after that, plus need to welcome Donald and Zurg and upgrade a bunch of characters.  I'm putting Eve on hold since I don't have the magic I need for all of these things.  Oh, and I don't have Aladdin or Sword in the Stone.  I guess I'm not making as much as other players, but it would take so long to break even on the concessions I'm reluctant to buy any more of them.  Advice?


----------



## Gymbomom

Okay I'm always short on Magic! What am I doing wrong? 
How does it make a difference if rides are disrupbuted neatly and have decorations around them? I've only cleared land based on quests and so I've had to cram stuff in and actually store decorations away after I buy them on quests. 
Ive bought some extra rides with gems to get more magic so I had to clear out stuff to place them.

That's why the Incredibles have been great for me. I pay a bug magic item, then level up an incredible while I woke on getting more magic.


----------



## cakester

darkfiry said:


> You're out of magic? I'm curious to know how you've built your park. Did you place the rides in nice places with decorations surrounding them? I've collected almost enough tokens to unlock Fauna but I have enough magic to buy multiple pieces of land for 75k. I'm not going to have any issues running of magic unless things start costing 500k or something.



I'm seemingly always low on magic too. But I've leveled most of my characters up as soon as I have funds available and bought all extra rides/pieces of land. Besides the items bought for quests, I have no decorations. Only now am I getting into 60-minute task churning... 

Currently waiting on Flora's final few tokens to drop to welcome her, and the long wait for Zurg tokens for welcoming him too. 

Anyone else take advantage of the sale on gems for Fourth of July yet? I might splurge on some gems...


----------



## jypfoto

At least for me there's no real secret.  Just have as many characters as possible, do the tasks as they're assigned, do 1-2 hour tasks when I'll be active, switch to 4 hour tasks when I won't be able to check in, and finally queue up 6-8 hour tasks at night before bed.  The other character I don't have that is unlock able is Mother Gothel.  Everyone else is pumping out tasks whenever possible. 

Just spent 85k to clear off the land near Its a Small World that will open up Mother Gothel quests last night.  Went down to  240 total magic left.  Wake up this morning with approximately 12 hours left on the 24 hour time and back up to 17.5k magic.


----------



## af_villena

Hi everyone! This is the first forum that I participate in so I'm not sure how it really works.

I'm also low on Magic but it's mostly because I use it as soon as I have it. I have all the characters except Donald, Aurora and Prince Phillip. Does anyone have any suggestions to get more magic (besides using gems)? 

Also, I have most of the Incredibles above level 7 and I'm impatiently waiting for Mr. Incredible but I'm preparing for him by getting as many Incredible logos before Monday morning. That way I can focus on whatever other tokens I'll need on the day of. Hoping this might help other players.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Been playing since day 1, haven't spent any real cash on gems or additions...used earned gems for Pluto, his house, and to add to the parade...almost have enough to add Frozone (in case the Incredibles characters become unavailable after the event). Took me a bit to figure out the best way to focus my gem spending, but am planning on using them just for characters now as that has the best ROI.

Am currently waiting to Welcome: Mr. Incredible, Zurg, Donald, Fauna...and a Pluto quest i need to level him up more to do.

And my park is a random mess of buildings, I keep thinking I will take time to put them all in place in themed groups...but never bother.


----------



## mmmears

jypfoto said:


> At least for me there's no real secret.  Just have as many characters as possible, do the tasks as they're assigned, do 1-2 hour tasks when I'll be active, switch to 4 hour tasks when I won't be able to check in, and finally queue up 6-8 hour tasks at night before bed.  The other character I don't have that is unlock able is Mother Gothel.  Everyone else is pumping out tasks whenever possible.
> 
> Just spent 85k to clear off the land near Its a Small World that will open up Mother Gothel quests last night.  Went down to  240 total magic left.  Wake up this morning with approximately 12 hours left on the 24 hour time and back up to 17.5k magic.



OK, I'm pretty much doing everything you are (the quests, shorter activities when I can play a lot, etc.).  I don't have all the characters.  Never bought Zurg, Wall-E, or Boo because I don't have the gems for them.  Waiting to welcome Zurg, Donald, Eve, and Mr. I. and my magic is not building up fast enough for all of them, plus the lands by small world (3) I will need to buy.  Plus I need to spend a bunch to level up my characters.  It's never enough!


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> OK, I'm pretty much doing everything you are (the quests, shorter activities when I can play a lot, etc.).  I don't have all the characters.  Never bought Zurg, Wall-E, or Boo because I don't have the gems for them.  Waiting to welcome Zurg, Donald, Eve, and Mr. I. and my magic is not building up fast enough for all of them, plus the lands by small world (3) I will need to buy.  Plus I need to spend a bunch to level up my characters.  It's never enough!




This definitely isn't the type of game that rewards everybody equally with magic over the same span of time.  The longer tasks and longer activities (concession stand/attraction/etc) doesn't equal to any where near the same amount of magic over time as the short tasks and short activities so there is a huge advantage to people that are on the game for hours on end (like me I'm embarrassed to say) and are able to keep restarting tasks and activities right away after they finish.   My park is jam packed with concession stands any where i can squeeze them with most of them being burger stands then hat stands, then down from there depending on what pays out the best.  Being online a lot also gives you a big advantage in the events allowing you to consistently finish in the top group to win the max number of gems which in turns helps you add more attractions and characters helping you build up even more magic faster.  I think longer tasks and longer activities should pay out a little more proportionately compared to the shorter tasks/activities to allow people that aren't able to be on the game hours at a time to be able to save up more magic and keep progressing well in the game.    Maybe they can mix in some kind of events from time to time that aren't all geared towards rewarding only the people that spend the most time on the game.  I can't think of anything off the top of my head but maybe something like a raffle once a week with prizes (gems/magic/decorations). You are entered automatically once a day when you log in. So everybody has an equal chance of winning the top prizes.  I don't know.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I was always short on magic for awhile. I now have over 300,000 saved, I don't burger farm either. Basically what worked for me with saving was just plan your moves wisely. For example, if a new piece of land costs 25,000 then I would save up to 50,000 first so I would have some left over afterwards. Then I would look at what I need to do next, like if I needed to welcome someone and it costs another 25,000, then I would set a magic goal of like 75,000 and when I hit that then I'd welcome the character. 

It seems like setting goals has worked, at least for me. Once I hit 200,000 magic I set my next goal for 250,000 and so on. I've been able to save up a good amount this way and now I can buy whatever I need and always have plenty left over. I never need to stop progressing and still get to keep saving up at the same time.


----------



## mmmears

I do the same thing, Baxter.  I bank some so I can be sure to progress when I need to (at the cost of level up some characters and buying land that isn't necessary).  Based on the wiki the next piece of land I need to buy is 75K so that one is gonna hurt.

liljc - I'm embarrassed to say that I'm on way too much some days, and I know what you mean about the shorter tasks paying out better than the longer ones.  I do not farm much, though.  I don't want to spend the magic on the concession stands, although perhaps in the long run that would be the wise thing to do...


----------



## hopemax

I figure I'll buy some extra concessions if I reach a point where I'm caught up on the game.  Right now, it seems like my major upcoming tasks are Welcome Phillip, Battle Mother Gothel, Welcome Mother Gothel.  So if I get through those and we are waiting for an update, I'll build stuff.


----------



## urcka'sdisney89

currently level 27, got 212 gems. is it worth it to get frozone? and there might be a little glitch, not that im complaining,but the quests seem to finish all at once,i just collect fast before the game realizes it has glitches. my kids and i love this game. big disney fans


----------



## Wonderlands

Finally got Minnie! Got her doing her long tasks.

Meanwhile, I'm back to leveling the Incredibles characters.


----------



## TygerHawks

Minnie seems to be nothing but long quests.  She is currently on a 16 hour for me with a 12 or 18 hour quest pending after that.  Just welcomed Eve, and of course she starts off with an 8 hour quest.  Bought Jet Packs and Aurora's Sleeping Wheel hoping they will help a bit on collecting magic.  All set to start working on Mr. Incredible tomorrow!  And starting to save for the land by It's A Small World.  Love the game, but it was definitely more fun at the beginning.  The grinding is starting to...well....grind


----------



## Princess4

So I have all of the current incredible characters to level 10 violet is finishing today hopefull mr.i doesn't have a long welcome or huge requirements so in a few hours he can join the fun tommorow no idea how we will get syndrome tommorow but I am guessing we will have to defeat him before the welcome good luck all tommorow will be a fun filled day!


----------



## dwbrewster

I don't know how I JUST discovered this thread - I've been looking for it since Day 1 of it's launch though.

For magic, to be able to bank a lot the key is having a hat farm, I am well over 1 million now and after clearing the final spot next to small world I was down to 13 magic. If you are on faithfully (every hour except when sleeping) you can make back your investment for each stand in about 3 days.


----------



## Marcy6649

Right now I have Dash at lvl 10 Mrs I lvling to 10 and Frozone and Vi both ready to go to lvl 6


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Dash will be at 10 in a few hours, Mrs I and Violet are holding at 8, don't want them stuck leveling up when Mr. I and Syndrome hit. Basically put all my work towards Zurg, Donald and Fauna on hold for now.


----------



## mmmears

I have Mrs. and Dash up to 10 now, and Violet and Frozone at 9, but they will have to wait to upgrade since I don't want them doing that when the quest for Mr. I opens up tomorrow morning.


----------



## hopemax

I am Welcoming Donald, finally. After he finishes I'm going to upgrade Violet to 9 even though that will put her finishing after the next set unlocks. I will lose some attempts at tokens while she finishes, but I might be sleeping in anyway. 

Also got the Welcoming Phillip quest but oh boy, my character book is going to be busy when Incredibles finished. Everyone is waiting for 8,9 or 10 it seems.


----------



## jeanne c

hopemax said:


> I am Welcoming Donald, finally. After he finishes I'm going to upgrade Violet to 9 even though that will put her finishing after the next set unlocks. I will lose some attempts at tokens while she finishes, but I might be sleeping in anyway.
> 
> Also got the Welcoming Phillip quest but oh boy, my character book is going to be busy when Incredibles finished. Everyone is waiting for 8,9 or 10 it seems.


I totally agree, my character book has 17 non Incredible characters waiting to level up, and 7 of these characters are at level 9!  I need another character book!


----------



## Samt91

Is it just me or are the parades extremely frustrating? I never get more magic then I actually spend, I never get gems, and I get character tokens once in a blue moon. They aren't worth it!


----------



## TygerHawks

Parades can be frustrating.  Yeah, you never recoup all of the magic, but I think I have recouped at least half a few times.  Gems fall, but rarely.  They have helped me out with character hats on a few occasions.  What bugs me the most about them is the parade icon in the upper left takes precedence over other icons.


----------



## Princess4

Samt91 said:


> Is it just me or are the parades extremely frustrating? I never get more magic then I actually spend, I never get gems, and I get character tokens once in a blue moon. They aren't worth it!


Like most people on my Facebook group say the parade is like the lottery you will lose most of the time but some have noticed that while it's running your characters on missions will drop tokens needed for other characters improve I have gotten gems and tokens magic really doesn't matter to me I have tons since I finished the main story until the next update happens.  Yes it is frustrating but I hope thinking like its a lottery will help cause I know when I see gems or tokens I am supper excited like I won the lottery


----------



## dacutebuggy

Princess4 said:


> Like most people on my Facebook group say the parade is like the lottery you will lose most of the time but some have noticed that while it's running your characters on missions will drop tokens needed for other characters improve I have gotten gems and tokens magic really doesn't matter to me I have tons since I finished the main story until the next update happens.  Yes it is frustrating but I hope thinking like its a lottery will help cause I know when I see gems or tokens I am supper excited like I won the lottery


Parades definitely help increase the amount of tokens and magic dropped by character actions so long as they end within the two hour period of the parade, at least that's what I've found. It's buying an increase in likelihood of getting items, not buying a chance to get more magic for free. I wish it were easier to randomly get gems though!!


----------



## TygerHawks

And....Mr. I is a high cost.  Waiting on character quests to finish up, but he needs 25 hats and 25 posters.  So far, Mickey might get a poster from a 2 hour quest.


----------



## TygerHawks

From what I can tell:

Buzz 8 minute earhat
Dash 2 hr poster with Violet
Mrs. I 2 hr poster
Frozone 60 min poster
Violet 8 min earhat

So will be going for the ear hats first, then the posters.


----------



## TygerHawks

Dash has dropped 2 ear hats on his 8 minute multi-item quest.  I didn't have Frozone and Violet to 10, so Daisy and Jessie are dropping those items.  Not sure if they switch over when done.


----------



## hhhisthegame

Is there ANY point to leveling up to 9 or 10? Its such a nuisance since it blocks up the character book and the higher level quests suck so....why even do it?


----------



## Gymbomom

Well Mr I is going to take some time! Ugh! In and out of the pool every hour to check and restart. 
So far im 
17/50
4/25
8/25
This is going to take awhile


----------



## hopemax

I didn't realize we needed 50 Incredibles tokens.  Yikes!  Well, it will leave my character book clear the rest of the day to upgrade my Sleeping Beauty characters. I'm glad I was able to get to 180 gems in my newer game so I was able to Welcome Frozone before the start of Mr.  Incredible stuff.  His 1 hr tasks will be very useful.


----------



## Rebeccabee

How to I send Jessie to focus on the real Buzz? It's a quest for Woody but I can't figure out which task to do since none of them are named anything close to this task.


----------



## mmmears

Rebeccabee said:


> How to I send Jessie to focus on the real Buzz? It's a quest for Woody but I can't figure out which task to do since none of them are named anything close to this task.



Usually if you click on the quest a character will come up and the action that is on the top of their list is the one you need.  Hope this helps.  I can't remember that actual quest.


----------



## Wonderlands

Got all of Bob's ear hats, now just need his posters.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Working diligently for two weeks on Donald now, got all the hats, but only 3/15 ear hats.  Gah!


----------



## mmmears

evilqueenmindy said:


> Working diligently for two weeks on Donald now, got all the hats, but only 3/15 ear hats.  Gah!



I feel your pain. It's been that long for me, too (if not a bit longer) and I still need 10 ear hats.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## hhhisthegame

Sure, but is it a USEFUL task? The long tasks suck for magic output, to the point where there's no point in using it. Its annoying because when you have a long task you can't use the character to get materials or anything like that for a long time, meaning long tasks are more annoying to do than short tasks. Add in that they get LESS magic and there's no point.

Does anybody EVER do the 12 hour tasks? Even if you aren't going to be on the game for that long its barely worth it. Id rather do a shorter one in the chance that I log on again because it gives like no extra magic.


----------



## hopemax

hhhisthegame said:


> Sure, but is it a USEFUL task? The long tasks suck for magic output, to the point where there's no point in using it. Its annoying because when you have a long task you can't use the character to get materials or anything like that for a long time, meaning long tasks are more annoying to do than short tasks. Add in that they get LESS magic and there's no point.
> 
> Does anybody EVER do the 12 hour tasks? Even if you aren't going to be on the game for that long its barely worth it. Id rather do a shorter one in the chance that I log on again because it gives like no extra magic.



Sure, I want to complete the game not just endlessly earn magic.  But I tend to save the longer tasks to run overnight.  Plus, I do think when my characters are upgraded they are better at dropping the Epic and Legendary tokens.  If you never do 12 hour tasks, how do you earn those tokens?  Or are you not to that part of the game yet?


----------



## Zorkel567

hhhisthegame said:


> Is there ANY point to leveling up to 9 or 10? Its such a nuisance since it blocks up the character book and the higher level quests suck so....why even do it?



Well you get 8 gems- 3 for level 9, 5 for level 10- which can really add up.


----------



## FirstTimeDisneyVisit

I may never get Donald !


----------



## evilqueenmindy

FirstTimeDisneyVisit said:


> I may never get Donald !


We should start a support group.  "Hi, I've been at it for weeks and will never get Donald"


----------



## mmmears

evilqueenmindy said:


> We should start a support group.  "Hi, I've been at it for weeks and will never get Donald"



 I'd totally join it.  I feel the same way.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Mr I posters have only been dropping every third time or so for me. I'm up to 13/25 so SURELY by tomorrow night, I'll be welcoming him.


----------



## cakester

Still waiting on Mr. I's posters. I'm at 16/25 so far... Frozone and Mickey have been the most temperamental with the drops, but Dash/Violet, Mrs. I, and the Incredible's House have been pretty consistent. I did focus on getting his ears first though. Anyone progress past his welcoming to his quests yet?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

God Mr Incredible's stuff just won't drop for me. If I don't welcome syndrome by the time the event finishes I'm going to be awful mad


----------



## Ross J 82

I've given up and levelled up Bo Peep to level 10. I hope to finally have Mr I's items by tomorrow morning to welcome him, will then be busy collecting his items for the following 8 hours to quickly level him up if they don't make it ridiculously hard to go through each level.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

I have 17 of the 25 posters for Mr I as of this morning, everything else is all set, but now only Frozone and Mickey are giving me drop chances for the posters, Mrs. I, Dash and Violet aren't...hope that is a temporary issue.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I'm at 41, 20, and 25 for Mr. I. Once I get those last 5 posters, it shouldn't take me long to get the last few orange Incredible circles. I'm definitely skeptical that I'll be able to defeat and welcome Syndrome in 9 days without using any gems.  I wish they hadn't time released everyone, and we could have spend the last couple weeks trying to get Syndrome tokens. Instead it's get everything done in a day or 2, sit around and wait until Monday, repeat. Then with 10 days left they release 80% of the story line.


----------



## emilyhuff

I try to save as much magic as possible to welcome new characters that I find I rarely upgrade my current characters.  Literally everyone is ready to upgrade except those at level 10 but I am too chicken to do it bc I don't want to have the character book occupied for the incredibles tasks, like welcoming Mr. I and leveling them up... I will be thankful once that event is over!!!!


----------



## Quellman

Oh Good, and Mr. I is only 8 hours to welcome. Grr


----------



## mmmears

I should have Mr. I in an hour and 10 mins.  It took forever to get those posters or whatever they were.  Dash & Violet had to go together and more often than not they didn't succeed in getting a token.  Mickey's 2 hour quest was useless.  I got most of them from Mrs. I, Frozone (he really came through here) and the house.  I only managed this because I wasn't feeling well last night and couldn't sleep until it was pretty late.  

However, I'm having a very tough time getting tokens for Philip and Donald (and Zurg) so they are all still waiting for their "welcome" and will probably have to wait for a long, long time.


----------



## TygerHawks

I only need 2 posters and I have Frozone, the kids, Mrs. I, and the house working on it with about 30 minutes left.  Also working on Randall and Flynn.  I imagine I will get Randall tomorrow, not sure about Flynn.  And if this is frustrating me, kind of not looking forward to Donald from what I am reading!


----------



## hopemax

My original game is going better than my newer game.  27/16/22 on original game. 48/13/11 on my newer game.  I should be able to Welcome Mr I in my original game overnight, I think.  But I'm not sure about the other game.

I already got the quest to build Donald's Boat which surprised me because someone upthread seemed to have problems getting to it.  Phillip is coming along need 8 more shield/swords but only 3 more ear hats.  I also have the option to open the next piece of land for 65K but no quest yet.  But between the Boat, Phillip and the land, I am in a magic deficiency state again.


----------



## KM5664

A friend and I have been playing the Striking gold challenge, but we're in different groups. In my group, the #1 has 131 coins but in his the #1 has over 200 after just one day. It seems really skewed and is making it nearly impossible for him to get even into the top 150. 

Do they have a system for how players are grouped (level, time they started playing game, how many quests completed, etc.)? Or is it just random and my friend got the short end of the stick?


----------



## DCNC

Ugh. Need 13 posters.  Just had everyone working on it and got nada. Do you think level of other Incredibles is a factor or is it just luck?


----------



## RextheDinosaur

DCNC said:


> Ugh. Need 13 posters.  Just had everyone working on it and got nada. Do you think level of other Incredibles is a factor or is it just luck?



Not sure but I'm guessing luck. I have Mrs. I and Dash at level 10, Violet is 9, and I can't get them to drop posters. Frozone and Mickey are level 6 and have dropped posters every time. I also haven't gotten a single poster for the Incredibles house


----------



## emilyhuff

I feel like at this rate I will never get the 25 posters, since yesterday I have been working quite diligently and have only had 7 drop so far! I do have all the incredibles signs and Mr I earhats though.


----------



## jypfoto

Waiting for Mr I to finish. Just started collecting parts for Mother Gothel.  I was up to 125k Magic but with nothing really left that I could see that costs a ton of magic (I figure I'll make enough magic trying to collect the pieces for Mother Gothel).  Decided to spend the 90k to clear up the remaining two pieces of land (the one near Space Mountain and the one near Its a Small World).

The Mother Gothel pieces will take forever it seems.  After a day only have 3 knives and 2 red ear pieces.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I don't think there is much rhyme or reason to when the tokens drop, but I do make sure to run parades as often as possible, and collect from tasks while the parade is running. The Mr. I posters are labeled as RARE, so it makes sense that they wouldn't drop every time. I did manage to get all of his tokens this morning, so I should be welcoming him around 8:30 and hopefully leveling up a couple levels depending on what drops by then, and then sending him on his way as well as bot hunting! 

I had welcomed Mother Gothel right around the beginning of the Incredibles event, so unless the land in the next update is 500,000, I think I'm set on potions for a very long time. I never seemed to have enough prior to this event, but with focusing on the event, and nothing to spend regular magic on, I'm building it up like crazy.


----------



## mmmears

My Mr. I is at level 3.  I do think it's random, since Mickey (L 10) has yet to drop one poster.  The house and Frozone and Mrs. I do the best.  The "kids" don't drop them often at all.  I need 5 posters to get him to L4 (that's the total, and also what I'm missing), so this means it is going to be a long, slow climb up the levels for him.  None of that needing one token to level up early on.     I'm also on the second "Bot" quest of the day.  This one is 150 and it takes an hour for them to respawn, so that will take all day.  

I haven't been as lucky with my Donald/Zurg/Prince Philip drops at all.  Not much progress on any of them, unfortunately.  

Would you recommend focusing on Donald or Philip first?


----------



## pangle102

I have tried 15+ times to get posters with Frozone, and he has not dropped 1!!!!! So frustrating! He is at a level 9, so I don't think levels have anything to do with it. I have 20/25 posters. Here's hoping I can get Mr I by tonight!


----------



## Wonderlands

I just need 5 more posters to Welcome Mr. I

They do not drop very fluently


----------



## Just1Princess

Wonderlands said:


> I just need 5 more posters to Welcome Mr. I
> 
> They do not drop very fluently



I agree. I've been concentrating on Mr I all day, and most of yesterday also, and I'm short 9.


----------



## Kpskyman

I just defeated Zurg, but no characters opened up. Still waiting for Minnie. Mickey is maxed out, but it says I need to do more Mickey quests. What have I missed ??  I have not spent money, and I have not bought any characters with gems. I also have not bought the Parachute Drop.


----------



## hopemax

Kpskyman said:


> I just defeated Zurg, but no characters opened up. Still waiting for Minnie. Mickey is maxed out, but it says I need to do more Mickey quests. What have I missed ??  I have not spent money, and I have not bought any characters with gems. I also have not bought the Parachute Drop.



After consulting the Wiki, there should be a piece of land to open for 45K.  It looks like opening that kicks off the Minnie quests.

If that doesn't work, then you may have to upgrade a different character and then that may open more quests.


----------



## Gymbomom

Kpskyman said:


> I just defeated Zurg, but no characters opened up. Still waiting for Minnie. Mickey is maxed out, but it says I need to do more Mickey quests. What have I missed ??  I have not spent money, and I have not bought any characters with gems. I also have not bought the Parachute Drop.



I am there too. Defeated Zurg, Merlin offered land for 45. I completed that and I can't remember if Mickeys look for Minnie quest came before the building quest or not.
Right after I got the land I had to build 2 flower things, 1 churro and 1 pretzel.
I am on Mickey look for Minnie quest right now.


----------



## Gymbomom

I got posters from Mrs. I, building and Frozone the most.
I had kids working on hats and then tokens and that worked out well.
Have 3 more hours of welcoming left.


----------



## Zorkel567

I was planning to level Buzz up to level 8 overnight, but I somehow managed to get enough Mr. Incredible poster tokens so was able to welcome him instead. Now my plan is to welcome him overnight, then level Violet up to level 5, try to level up Mr. Incredible a couple levels, level Donald up to level 5, and then level Pete up to level 10. At least the wait to get Mr. Incredible's tokens allowed me to level up a number of characters today: Aurora, Prince Philip, Eve, Randall, Zurg, and Flora all got the chance to level up while I was working on tokens for Mr. Incredible.


----------



## Drizzle2008

My level 7 Violet and level 6 Dash have netted me ZERO posters for Bob this entire day, so they're both permanently off poster duty.  Dash is currently leveling up to 7, with Violet leveling up to 8 afterward.  I need 7 more posters to welcome Bob.  Helen, Mickey and the Incredibles house have been great getting posters for me so far.  My level 6 Flynn has 11hrs left from the 18hr "Search Rapunzels Tower" quest.  I regret welcoming and leveling up Eve, a waste of magic so far.....oh well, lesson learned hahaha!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

I had Dash at 10, Mrs. I and V at 8 and Frozone at 3...and Frozone dropped the most collectibles so I don't think level improves the drop rate...Mr I welcomed overnight


----------



## disneym2m

Hi. Long time Dis board member, first time posting on this thread.

Thank you so much for everyone's helpful posts.  Holding onto happy faces when I don't need them has been quite helpful.

I have Mrs. I, Dash, and Frozone at level 10 with Violet having 14 hours to go for her level 10.  I am on Day 3 for Mr. I.  I guess he will NOT be at level 10.  At this point I will be lucky to just welcome him.

Once you welcome him, are we still waiting a few days before Syndrome appears?  I am enjoying this side adventure but I need to level pretty much every character I have in order to move on.  I can't even start on Donald because I need to level up a few.  Annnnnnd Zurg is patiently waiting to be welcomed.

So frustrating.  I will see you all in Magic Kingdoms therapy group...lol.

Have a good day and may Mr. I tokens be plentiful for all today. If not Mr. I then for the character you need.


----------



## Just1Princess

Go here...for what happens after you welcome Mr I.

jaysenheadleywrites.com

Search magical kingdoms game. I can't get the link to post right from my phone


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I'm finally welcoming Mr. I! After two days of trying for those posters I finally got them! Hopefully everything goes more smoothly now..


----------



## mmmears

Just1Princess said:


> Go here...for what happens after you welcome Mr I.
> 
> jaysenheadleywrites.com
> 
> Search magical kingdoms game. I can't get the link to post right from my phone



Ooh -- thanks!  This really helps.  I have him leveling up to 6 right now and then he and Dash will go and train.  It's been tricky getting the tokens to level him up without totally slowing down his quests, so he's not as far along in the game as he could be.


----------



## pangle102

Looks like the Omnidroid city is 25,000 incredible coins and Syndrome is 45,000! Time to start saving up!


----------



## mmmears

pangle102 said:


> Looks like the Omnidroid city is 25,000 incredible coins and Syndrome is 45,000! Time to start saving up!



Yep, plus Mr. I isn't all that cheap when you upgrade him. I guess it's good that I have all those incredible coins after all -- someone said they thought that 30K would be enough to get everything... I sounds like we will need a good deal more.  

Does anyone know if we can level them up once the event is over?  It's going to be hard to find the time (and tokens) to get them all to 10 in the next 8 days, let alone get Syndrome in the first place.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

pangle102 said:


> Looks like the Omnidroid city is 25,000 incredible coins and Syndrome is 45,000! Time to start saving up!



Thanks for the warning, was about to switch my non-Incredible characters back to their standard chores, but I only had 41,000 Incredible coins.

Anyone know what the minimum level Mr. I needs to be to complete all his tasks? I want to make sure I plan my coin spending carefully.


----------



## Zorkel567

mmmears said:


> Yep, plus Mr. I isn't all that cheap when you upgrade him. I guess it's good that I have all those incredible coins after all -- someone said they thought that 30K would be enough to get everything... I sounds like we will need a good deal more.
> 
> Does anyone know if we can level them up once the event is over?  It's going to be hard to find the time (and tokens) to get them all to 10 in the next 8 days, let alone get Syndrome in the first place.



Yes. The livecast with the game staff a few weeks ago confirmed we would still be able to level them up after the event ends. I'm guessing though they'll switch to magic at that point, rather than Incredicoins.


----------



## mmmears

Zorkel567 said:


> Yes. The livecast with the game staff a few weeks ago confirmed we would still be able to level them up after the event ends. I'm guessing though they'll switch to magic at that point, rather than Incredicoins.



Good to know.  Thanks so much for the answer, although magic is quite scarce in my kingdom at the moment.   Still, better than having them stuck at whatever level they can get to within a week.


----------



## emilyhuff

so close! 21 of the 25 posters needed for Mr. I!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I don't want to spoil too much for those who didn't read the 2 blog posts from Jaysen....but holy cow. I don't see myself starting to defeat Syndrome until tomorrow, that's a MINIMUM 20 hours and that's with Frozone, and then less than 7 days to get all of those Epic Syndrome tokens? Once someone gets there, please update us on how fast the tokens are dropping! I am also curious if the Incredibles parade float drops any of his tokens. 

I hate the bot infestation, but love that we get gems for it. I'm just back up to 100 gems now. I'm debating buying the Jet Packs, or waiting to see what comes along with the next update.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Airship Ariadne said:


> Thanks for the warning, was about to switch my non-Incredible characters back to their standard chores, but I only had 41,000 Incredible coins.
> 
> Anyone know what the minimum level Mr. I needs to be to complete all his tasks? I want to make sure I plan my coin spending carefully.



I have a lot of Mr. I's tasks still locked because he needs to be at 7, 8, or 9. What I don't know is if they are essential to the story. I think some of those could be quests after welcoming Syndrome, but at that point, I would think all Incredible's quests are "side quests."


----------



## TygerHawks

I think the minimum lvl Mr. i has to be at is 3 to complete the story.  I couldnt resist spending gems to jurry thoe quests and start battlung Syndrome.  Hated wasting them, but with 20 hours for Omnidrone and Syndrome drops being epic, wanted to start asap.


----------



## hopemax

In my main game, I've been so inefficient today.  Accidentally, clicked on the 8 hour side quest (for having Frozone) instead of the main quest tasks.  Then he finished, and I was able to do the task.  Then when he finished I was supposed to upgrade him to level 3, but no, I immediately sent him off on his next quest.  So the other Incredibles characters are twiddling their thumbs when they could have been collecting tokens for level 4.

Have all the tokens to Welcome Phillip but I don't have enough Magic.  Hopefully, I will have enough by bedtime so I can welcome him overnight.

New game I'm more efficient, but I can't get any Mr. I tokens (or Sulley's last ear hat).  Keep having to repeat so many tasks.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Now that I'm welcoming Mr. I (only an hour left to go!), everyone is dropping posters! Two days ago I could barely get anything and now it's like 'you get a poster! And you get a poster! And you get a poster!!' This would've been great on Monday or Tuesday but whatever, at least once he's first welcomed I should be able to level him again tonight.


----------



## mmmears

I haven't spent any gems to hurry this process along (although I did buy Frozone, which really helps) and it looks like I have at least 14 more hours of quests for Mr. Incredible before he even gets to start going after Syndrome.  He's been held up because I have been leveling him up whenever I have the tokens needed to do so, so it will probably take about 24 hours or so to get there.  At this rate, I'm not sure I will even get Syndrome if it's so hard to get his tokens.


Regarding the randomness of the drops, I find that I can go 4-6 hours with no poster drops and then suddenly I get 4 in one hour.


In the regular game, I'm still struggling to get Zurg, Donald, and Prince Philip.


----------



## darkfiry

That's why I just left Mr. I at 3 since it was fast to level him there. My plan is to power through the quests until I unlock Syndrome and see how far I can get to unlock him. If I have to level Mr. I for the story to advance, then I will. My storybook is finally free to level up other characters!


----------



## mmmears

darkfiry said:


> That's why I just left Mr. I at 3 since it was fast to level him there. My plan is to power through the quests until I unlock Syndrome and see how far I can get to unlock him. If I have to level Mr. I for the story to advance, then I will. My storybook is finally free to level up other characters!



Yeah, I'm really torn on upgrading him or just finishing the quests, especially as the upgrades are now taking longer and longer.


----------



## emhaile42

mmmears said:


> Yeah, I'm really torn on upgrading him or just finishing the quests, especially as the upgrades are now taking longer and longer.



This is where I am too. I want to upgrade him more because my others are at 9, but if it's going to take a ridiculous amount of time and incredicoins for Syndrome and the city I don't want to waste them!


----------



## brennicksmom

mar7967 said:


> I know I can't view leaderboards, collect prizes, etc when on my work Wi-fi because they block gamecenter and whatever port this game uses. If I turn off the wifi and use my data for a few minutes, I can do those things. So I turned off the wifi at 10:55, restarted the game, and at 11, saw the items to welcome Dash and got my reward from the first gold coin event.  Maybe that is the problem for others?




Mine only let me Welcome the characters after a hard reset of my iphone.  Maybe that will work for others having the "go online to welcome" message


----------



## beckylou

I've been stuck at 21 posters ALL day long. Seriously, since 10am. I've been sending every incredible and Frozone on the tasks for posters as soon as they finish their prior task. At this rate I will never have Syndrome.


----------



## SunDial

Thanks for the upcoming coin numbers.   Started banking at the beginning.  Mrs I is at 10,  Dash at 9, Violet at 8, Frozone at 8 and Mr I at 3 and I still have 90K in coins.    Mr I and Dash are in training.


----------



## Diznygrl

Twice in one day I've had character tasks that completely started over after I left the game and came back hours later. First Daisy and then Buzz. Grrr! I know it was an issue after the update but today all of a sudden it seems to be happening again. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## D23Ry

just verifying what I am reading here. We have to upgrade all the incredibles to level 10 to get to syndrome? with 7 days left?? don't think that is possible


----------



## mmmears

D23Ry said:


> just verifying what I am reading here. We have to upgrade all the incredibles to level 10 to get to syndrome? with 7 days left?? don't think that is possible



That's not my understanding.  I'm just trying to level them up while I can use incredicoins instead of magic.  I never have enough magic.

The link that was posted earlier suggests that Mr. I will need to be at L3 to get Syndrome.  I'm not sure about the rest of the family, but I do not think they need to be at 10.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

A lot of people are saying Mr. I only needs to be level 3 to complete all the quests but I think it's actually level 6. On the Facebook page they posted a guide on what to do to beat syndrome and one of the quests it says to complete is "be more flexible" with Mrs. I and to do that it says Mr. I needs to be level 6. Just a heads up because a lot of you are saying you will upgrade other characters! Don't want anyone to get stuck because looks like we have lots of poster hunting to do meaning less time for Syndrome.


----------



## hopemax

RextheDinosaur said:


> A lot of people are saying Mr. I only needs to be level 3 to complete all the quests but I think it's actually level 6. On the Facebook page they posted a guide on what to do to beat syndrome and one of the quests it says to complete is "be more flexible" with Mrs. I and to do that it says Mr. I needs to be level 6. Looks like we have a lot more poster hunting in our future!



Yeah, that was what I was going to say.  The "Dinner Date" is level 5, and the "Be Flexible is level 6."  However, there are task that opens at each level up until level 9.  The level 8 task is "Find A Weakness" and that sounds potentially like something we might need for something.


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm super behind because I haven't even welcomed Mr. I yet, I'm just now getting the incredibles house.  But omg the kid on the trike is riding around the house.  It's details like that that make me love this game.


----------



## cakester

I broke down and used Gems to speed along defeating Syndrome. Now it's the long wait for his tokens to drop to welcome him. Just a heads up... The Omnidroid City takes a whole section of land to build. It's HUGE.

For the quests to get to defeating Syndrome, you only need Mr. I at Level 3 max. I'm sure more side quests will pop up once you level up Mr. I, but he's good sitting at Level 3 (and able to drop armbands for Syndrome at that level!) right now.

I had to store The Magic Carpets of Aladdin for the time being, and since I'm behind in the main story line (still have three sections + it's a small world to open up in Fantasyland, currently collecting tokens to welcome Zurg/Fauna/Donald), land is still a bit scarce.

Honestly, I don't think I'll be able to level up Mr. I or Syndrome to level 10 before the event ends, just because of the long wait times on their items dropping. Hopefully the developers will see that many folks were twiddling their thumbs for days waiting for the new characters to welcome during the event, so that they could possibly speed up the content availability for future events...


----------



## TygerHawks

The level 5 and 6 quests for Mr. I are not the story quests.  He only needs lvl 3 for the story dating quests to appear.


----------



## Princess4

For all of you waiting for posters to drop what level are they at all of mine are at 10 and I have mr.i at level 6 I think the higher level the character is at the better drop rate.  Just my opinion almost at the battle will be there tomorrow dash is cleaning then date and flirt and BATTLE so mr.i will stop leveling up until I defeat and welcome syndrome because some of his tokens and mr.i tokens are the same task so I don't want a treasure chest chance of items good luck all


----------



## Ross J 82

Do you think they will do another sale where the cost of rides in gems will be reduced. I've been hanging on to mine and nearly built up 400 now and would like to buy certain attractions but would rather hold out if they will do another sale. It feels like months ago they last did it.


----------



## ChuckSap

Need advice:

I have accumulated 225 tokens (I'm level 34) and I'm trying to figure out what to purchase with them. I have never purchased RC Racer or Fantasia Fairways but I think I may be past their usefulness. I was thinking of purchasing Merryweather because I would get 40 token back for completing the collection, just not sure if she is needed. 

I have never purchased Rex (295 tokens) but I have leveled all the toy story characters to 10, except Zurg so he may be wasting tokens as well.

Any advice?? Thank you


----------



## Aria827

ChuckSap said:


> Need advice:
> 
> I have accumulated 225 tokens (I'm level 34) and I'm trying to figure out what to purchase with them. I have never purchased RC Racer or Fantasia Fairways but I think I may be past their usefulness. I was thinking of purchasing Merryweather because I would get 40 token back for completing the collection, just not sure if she is needed.
> 
> I have never purchased Rex (295 tokens) but I have leveled all the toy story characters to 10, except Zurg so he may be wasting tokens as well.
> 
> Any advice?? Thank you


Have you completed the storyline until the next update?


----------



## ChuckSap

Aria827 said:


> Have you completed the storyline until the next update?



I have Mr I to level 3; Mrs I, Dash Frozone and Vio at level 9. Saving up for Syndrome. Currently Violet is listening to music and I'm fighting 250 claw bots

Trying to welcome Aurora and Donald. Need 2 items for Aurora and 7 for Donald. Donald is taking forever.


----------



## ABCastillo

I got a day behind... still trying to get the dang posters for Mr. I!  I'm so eager to start welcoming him!!!


----------



## liljc

I just started the Defeat Syndrome's Omnidroid "Take Down Downtown" quest.   I see some people are way ahead of me.  I upgraded Mr. I to level 7 before even starting the side quests which I realize now might have been a mistake.  I spent a lot of time doing quests ahead of the two part dating quest with Mr. I and Mrs. I that kicked off the Defeat Syndrome's Omnidroid thing.    Seems like I wasted a lot of time doing needless quests.  In the end I guess they all have to be done though.  Now it is trying to make me do a Cram Session quest but I'll save that until later after the Omnidroid is defeated.


----------



## darkfiry

Diznygrl said:


> Twice in one day I've had character tasks that completely started over after I left the game and came back hours later. First Daisy and then Buzz. Grrr! I know it was an issue after the update but today all of a sudden it seems to be happening again. Anyone else having this problem?


Not sure if it's the same problem, but before the Incredibles update I think my game time froze and nothing advanced until I opened the game again. I made sure check if the game thought it was connected to the internet (view contest ranking page or something similar) and to actually exit the game (press back, click ok to confirm to exit the game). I think the important part is to make sure your game thinks it has internet connection and forcing it to check rankings page needs the internet to actually display other people's ranks.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

I was worried about Donald but mine have fallen rather easily. Without sending my characters continuously after the tokens I have all the  15 hats and 6 ears without sending Pluto once.


----------



## SunDial

Just started the defeat Omnidroid quest.


----------



## darkfiry

darkfiry said:


> Not sure if it's the same problem, but before the Incredibles update I think my game time froze and nothing advanced until I opened the game again. I made sure check if the game thought it was connected to the internet (view contest ranking page or something similar) and to actually exit the game (press back, click ok to confirm to exit the game). I think the important part is to make sure your game thinks it has internet connection and forcing it to check rankings page needs the internet to actually display other people's ranks.


Also, if you have spotty internet connection, you should check the connection first before you collect Incredible character tokens. I missed a few Mr. I ears from Buzz (before I welcomed Mr. I) since my phone was slow to connect to the internet. Buzz's 8 min quest wouldn't show the ears as a reward until I connected again. Hopefully no one else is having that problem while trying to welcome Mr. I. Doesn't hurt to make sure everything is working since those posters were such a pain to collect -_-


----------



## Airship Ariadne

I have Mr. and Mrs. I starting their dates (first one has an hour left, then 4 hours to finish the second one)...Mr. I is still at Level 3 and there hasn't been any issues so it looks like I can add my experience to those that say level 3 is the highest level he has to be.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

pangle102 said:


> Looks like the Omnidroid city is 25,000 incredible coins and Syndrome is 45,000! Time to start saving up!


From what I can gather, the city is not a requirement though, so we could get by with only having 45k for syndrome?  I thought I was doing OK with just under 30k but apparently not...


----------



## JeanJoe

Any rumors on what Frozone's Sno Cone will do after the event finishes?

For the current competition, I'm trying to decide whether to go for the Sno Cone vs the rubies.


----------



## JPKnapp

Aria827 said:


> Have you completed the storyline until the next update?


I was in same decision with a slew of accumulated gems. I bought Frozone and Mad Tea Party. Mad Tea Party drops Donald tokens and I am still trying to amass his welcoming package. I do think you've out-grew Rexs effectiveness.


----------



## mmmears

I finally got Prince Philip!    But I am still 10 ear hats away from Donald.  He's not going to be welcomed any time soon.  I just get a really lousy drop rate for him.

As for the Incredibles, they were battling Syndrome when a glitch happened in the game and they finished immediately!  I'm not complaining about this one LOL.  So instead of still battling him they are working hard to collect the oh-so-many tokens I need to welcome him.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

So what is the best way to spend gems?  Incredible event aside, should I be adding to my parade, to my characters, or to my ride compliment?  Thoughts?


----------



## McCoy

Jesse Hanson said:


> So what is the best way to spend gems?  Incredible event aside, should I be adding to my parade, to my characters, or to my ride compliment?  Thoughts?



And to somewhat build on this question, does anyone know whether the attractions from the Incredibles event will still be available after the event ends, or will they go away as well? i.e. Jet Packs, Magic Carpets of Aladdin, and Magic Lamp Theater. I've been trying to decide if I need to get those before the event ends or not. Thanks.

As to your question, though, my personal preference has been to use the gems first and primarily on characters, though I have also gotten most of the parade floats along the way too. I intend to get the attractions eventually, but holding out for a sale like the Mother's Day sale, like others have mentioned as well.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

I personally rank the use of gems in this order: 
1. Characters (since getting collections and leveling up can earn gems)
2. opening floats (since you could earn gems, if you play long enough they will pay for themselves...will take awhile though)
3. Rides (if they don't drop gems I will only buy once I have nothing else to spend gems on)
4. speeding a process (I never did this until the event, used a total of 12 gems to try to get to Syndrome before the end of the day)
5. Decorations...never.


----------



## darkfiry

Jesse Hanson said:


> So what is the best way to spend gems?  Incredible event aside, should I be adding to my parade, to my characters, or to my ride compliment?  Thoughts?



Parade floats RARELY drop anything other any magic. I can have up to 3 floats but it's still not worth the amount of gems I spent for the extra two slots. It takes a looooong time for them to drop enough gems to make up for buying them.

Characters are good purchases since they can help you collect tokens, especially those that take 12-24 hours. I have Pluto, Max, and Frozone. Pluto is cheap and if you get him early, he's definitely well worth it (and he helps with those ridiculous Donald tokens later in the game). I think he only had a few story quests though. I bought Max because he's adorable and his story line is fun but I probably wouldn't advise it unless you like him/Tangled.

I don't have have any premium attractions so I can't say. But they're only capable of dropping a set few tokens so I don't think they're worth it compared to the characters.



McCoy said:


> And to somewhat build on this question, does anyone know whether the attractions from the Incredibles event will still be available after the event ends, or will they go away as well? i.e. Jet Packs, Magic Carpets of Aladdin, and Magic Lamp Theater. I've been trying to decide if I need to get those before the event ends or not. Thanks.
> 
> As to your question, though, my personal preference has been to use the gems first and primarily on characters, though I have also gotten most of the parade floats along the way too. I intend to get the attractions eventually, but holding out for a sale like the Mother's Day sale, like others have mentioned as well.



The Incredibles attractions are under the event tab in the shop, so none of the ones you listed are event ones. Since we won't be able to unlock more Incredibles after the event ends, I assume the same goes for the event attractions if you didn't get a chance to build them (Snow-cone, Omnidroid City, Incredibles house, Energy Rings, Obstacle Course).


----------



## liljc

I know I've seen complaints about various glitches that hurt the game play, but I think I found a glitch some people might like.  I had just started the 2nd round of all my Incredible characters battling the Omnidroid when the palm of my hand accidentally tapped the social icon exiting me from my game and taking me to some computer park.  I hate bothering with the social thing because I don't think its worth the effort to go collect a tiny bit of magic so I immediately hit the home button to go back to my park.  When I got back it said all of my Incredible characters were done with their battle Omnidroid quest and so I started them all on round 3.  I figured what the heck lets repeat what just happened and see if it ends the task again.  Sure enough I tapped the Social icon, stopped in for a second at another park, then went back home right away and my characters were all done with round 3.  Since each round takes 4 hours that saved me nearly 8 hours of battling the Omnidroid.  Looks like the process can be repeated as many times as you care to exploit it.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Still eight posters away from welcoming Mr. Incredible. Kinda over it at this point... Tbh. I don't know how I'll defeat syndrome on time without frozone and I refuse to use anymore gems on this. Looking forward to returning to regular game play... Going to start refocusing my efforts on welcoming Flynn


----------



## darkfiry

Don't give up! At least get Mr. I so you get get the gems for completing the collection.


----------



## pangle102

So excited!!!! Followed someone's advice and logged into social after every battle with Syndrome and finished the whole battle in 3 minutes!!!! If you are at this point try it! On to welcoming Syndrome, now to spend incredible coins getting the Omnidroid city or keep saving for Syndrome? Any recommendations?


----------



## SunDial

Glitch worked.  Thanks.  The one thing was there were no stars or I-coins awarded.

I have enough I-coins in the bank with a bunch left over so doing both.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

Hello Disney fans,
For the holiday weekend we all got the gems special discount offer but earlier this week I got the Max offer which I was interested to get. It was supposed to last a week or so but now that the holiday offer has expired, my Max offer is gone too. Anybody had that problem?


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Social Glitch worked for me too! Done in minutes rather than a day!


----------



## Princess4

Airship Ariadne said:


> Social Glitch worked for me too! Done in minutes rather than a day!


Ya I forgot about the glitch but just finished my battle and now building the city and collecting tokens for syndrome glad to see other people posted it here I was just about to but you all beat me


----------



## Princess4

dacutebuggy said:


> Still eight posters away from welcoming Mr. Incredible. Kinda over it at this point... Tbh. I don't know how I'll defeat syndrome on time without frozone and I refuse to use anymore gems on this. Looking forward to returning to regular game play... Going to start refocusing my efforts on welcoming Flynn


Use the cheat and you will defeat him in minutes not a day!


----------



## hhhisthegame

I have the same question, is Omnidroid City worth it? I have like 15K incredibles coins and I havent spent any since welcoming Mr. I and leveling him up to 3. If Syndrome is 45K then I dunno how I can afford that AND the Omnidroid City. currently Mr. I is training with Dash


----------



## Ross J 82

Thanks for the cheat. I used gems to speed up previous tasks to take advantage of the cheat before they closed it.


----------



## cinmell

What triggers the build Donald's boat quest?


----------



## Airship Ariadne

hhhisthegame said:


> I have the same question, is Omnidroid City worth it? I have like 15K incredibles coins and I havent spent any since welcoming Mr. I and leveling him up to 3. If Syndrome is 45K then I dunno how I can afford that AND the Omnidroid City. currently Mr. I is training with Dash



I built it, it did drop a Syndrome item on the first collect...since there will be so many tasks to get everything for Syndrome I am certain that the incredible coins spent on this will be earned back just doing those...one thing, it is HUGE, you need a large clear spot in you park for it.


----------



## fab1976

cinmell said:


> What triggers the build Donald's boat quest?



I had a backlog of Rapunzel quests that I had to finish before I got the build Donald's boat quest. There were two of them for her at one point, as soon as I finished that popped up. Hope this helps!


----------



## pangle102

Hey guys! I'm a little behind everyone in the normal tasks! Couple questions. The Wallee promo just popped up. Is he worth buying? Also what order would you welcome Roz, Celia, and Eve? Help would be appreciated!


----------



## cinmell

fab1976 said:


> I had a backlog of Rapunzel quests that I had to finish before I got the build Donald's boat quest. There were two of them for her at one point, as soon as I finished that popped up. Hope this helps!



Thank you!  I've had quite a few Rapunzel and Flynn quests the past couple of days. We'll see if that helps us move ahead!


----------



## Ross J 82

I haven't had one Syndrome item drop yet on the two hour or 4 hour tasks. Think it will take me the remaining 6 days to collect all the items.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Okay, so I've got Mr Incredible, he's currently level 2, I've got all the stuff to level him up to 3, but i'm waiting on another character to finish leveling up (should be done in about 2 hours).  I'm currently in the middle of "tapping 250 claw bots"  All other tasks involving Incredibles are either finished or going to finish soon.  (Violet has an hour left of listening to music)
When does the quest to defeat Omni-droid start?  Is it after this batch of bots?  or do I have a ways to go yet?


----------



## Jesse Hanson

I hope I get to fighting the omnidroid before they fix the glitch...


----------



## Ross J 82

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, so I've got Mr Incredible, he's currently level 2, I've got all the stuff to level him up to 3, but i'm waiting on another character to finish leveling up (should be done in about 2 hours).  I'm currently in the middle of "tapping 250 claw bots"  All other tasks involving Incredibles are either finished or going to finish soon.  (Violet has an hour left of listening to music)
> When does the quest to defeat Omni-droid start?  Is it after this batch of bots?  or do I have a ways to go yet?



I'm afraid you have a long time to go yet. You still have another 20 hours of tasks left. Please see this site for a walkthrough https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/201...elcoming-mr-incredible-and-fighting-syndrome/


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Used the glitch for the first 4 rounds. Felt a little too much like cheating so let the final battle go for 4 hours. Then, I sent everyone overnight to get Syndrome parts and I'm doing pretty terrible. 2 arm bands and 1 set of ears. I'll be plugging away at this all weekend and totally ignoring the side quests until I welcome Syndrome!


----------



## mmmears

Jesse Hanson said:


> I hope I get to fighting the omnidroid before they fix the glitch...



Yep.  That is the glitch I found yesterday but I was afraid to post the details, thinking that they might read them and fix it.  I hope you get to that part soon.


----------



## TygerHawks

Been at Syndrome for about 18 hours now.  I have 59 increditokens, 4 armbands, and 4 hats.  Drops are truly "epic" and it really sucks when the longer quests don't produce anything.  Looks like the Parade float wont be helping with Syndrome either.  His items don't even appear as a chance to drop.  Starting to wonder if this one is doable before the end.  On the other hand, only have 5 more hats for Flynn so I have that going for me....


----------



## mmmears

TygerHawks said:


> Been at Syndrome for about 18 hours now.  I have 59 increditokens, 4 armbands, and 4 hats.  Drops are truly "epic" and it really sucks when the longer quests don't produce anything.  Looks like the Parade float wont be helping with Syndrome either.  His items don't even appear as a chance to drop.  Starting to wonder if this one is doable before the end.  On the other hand, only have 5 more hats for Flynn so I have that going for me....



Pretty much the same thing here, with the same amount of time.    I'm at 76/5/5, but I started out with a bunch of those increditokens already in inventory. This is going to take a long, long time.


----------



## jascm

Finally welcoming Mr I, should be done in 4.5 hours... ugh. I know I have to level him up so I'm trying to get ahead by getting his tokens now while the Incredibles characters don't have anything else going on. Anyone know how many of each token are needed to level up Mr I to level 2? Level 3? Everything has been dropping really easily since I started welcoming him... of course!


----------



## DCNC

Mickeyluver37 said:


> Used the glitch for the first 4 rounds. Felt a little too much like cheating so let the final battle go for 4 hours. Then, I sent everyone overnight to get Syndrome parts and I'm doing pretty terrible. 2 arm bands and 1 set of ears. I'll be plugging away at this all weekend and totally ignoring the side quests until I welcome Syndrome!



I did this too. Letting them battle last one to earn I coins. I'm closing in on 70,000 which is all I need to get syndrome and building, correct? I don't want to have to buy them. I see they have a new offer for anyone short on event coins.


----------



## ABCastillo

Is anyone else getting numerous "download content" prompts when opening the game on iOS?  It's driving me crazy!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Ross J 82 said:


> I haven't had one Syndrome item drop yet on the two hour or 4 hour tasks. Think it will take me the remaining 6 days to collect all the items.



I have received 2 drops from tasks, and one from the Omnidroid City...I expect it to take forever, pushing close to the end of the event (they want to make people buy gems to get things done in time...I get that, they want the money...still sux)


----------



## hopemax

I think it's probably a good thing that the Windows game had the delay, because in that game we have an extra days on the "Syndrome" end of things instead of the start.  Both of my games are in the same place.  Waiting for the 4 hr date task to finish, I still need to do the 2 hr task.  But's it's nice to see 10 days remaining vs 6 days.


----------



## Princess4

jascm said:


> Finally welcoming Mr I, should be done in 4.5 hours... ugh. I know I have to level him up so I'm trying to get ahead by getting his tokens now while the Incredibles characters don't have anything else going on. Anyone know how many of each token are needed to level up Mr I to level 2? Level 3? Everything has been dropping really easily since I started welcoming him... of course!



This will give you the requirements enjoy!
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Mr._Incredible


----------



## Princess4

hhhisthegame said:


> I have the same question, is Omnidroid City worth it? I have like 15K incredibles coins and I havent spent any since welcoming Mr. I and leveling him up to 3. If Syndrome is 45K then I dunno how I can afford that AND the Omnidroid City. currently Mr. I is training with Dash


its required for mrs. i to get syndrome hats dont think it is needed for the main story but it will help getting the hat tokens good luck


----------



## darkfiry

pangle102 said:


> Hey guys! I'm a little behind everyone in the normal tasks! Couple questions. The Wallee promo just popped up. Is he worth buying? Also what order would you welcome Roz, Celia, and Eve? Help would be appreciated!


Wall-e isn't worth it. Eve herself doesn't have too many quests and from Wall-e's wiki, he can only collect two other tokens that's not for himself or Eve. If he's one of your favorite characters though, then go for it 

Roz and Celia first as they both have quests with Mike that will advance the story. Eve only has a few quests that are fast to finish. I only leveled her up a few times and left the rest of her token collecting up the parade float so she's still only level 6. (By comparison Roz just got to 10 and I'll be starting Celia to 10 later today)


----------



## darkfiry

hhhisthegame said:


> I have the same question, is Omnidroid City worth it? I have like 15K incredibles coins and I havent spent any since welcoming Mr. I and leveling him up to 3. If Syndrome is 45K then I dunno how I can afford that AND the Omnidroid City. currently Mr. I is training with Dash


Omnidroid City is about the size of...4x4, 4x5 concession stands? I'll count the exact pixels later since Ms I is in it and I can't check. If you haven't got that much room to spare, you may as well save it for Syndrome. I don't know how much you can play, but if you farm the short tasks on the non-Incredible characters, you should at least be able to afford Syndrome. I managed to farm 20k with the majority from Bopeep, Daisy, Buzz, and Minnie in two days so I could afford both.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

liljc said:


> I know I've seen complaints about various glitches that hurt the game play, but I think I found a glitch some people might like.  I had just started the 2nd round of all my Incredible characters battling the Omnidroid when the palm of my hand accidentally tapped the social icon exiting me from my game and taking me to some computer park.  I hate bothering with the social thing because I don't think its worth the effort to go collect a tiny bit of magic so I immediately hit the home button to go back to my park.  When I got back it said all of my Incredible characters were done with their battle Omnidroid quest and so I started them all on round 3.  I figured what the heck lets repeat what just happened and see if it ends the task again.  Sure enough I tapped the Social icon, stopped in for a second at another park, then went back home right away and my characters were all done with round 3.  Since each round takes 4 hours that saved me nearly 8 hours of battling the Omnidroid.  Looks like the process can be repeated as many times as you care to exploit it.


****ing awesome! Worked like a charm


----------



## Diznygrl

Random thought: Does anyone wonder why none of the kids ever want to meet Goofy? Seriously, what's up with that?


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Diznygrl said:


> Random thought: Does anyone wonder why none of the kids ever want to meet Goofy? Seriously, what's up with that?



I agree that is just WRONG! Goofy ROCKS!


----------



## Just1Princess

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> ****ing awesome! Worked like a charm



For me too!!! Waiting on city to rebuild and collecting Syndrome parts now. Awesome head start on the weekend!


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

There is no way someone will be able to welcome Syndrome before the end of the event without Frozone, just impossible. I have him but for anyone out there that doesn't Good Luck!


----------



## darkfiry

You could wake up in the middle of the night every 4 hours?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Wondering if I should spend my gems on merriweather. Is there a promo for her? Am I better off spending my gems on something else?


----------



## xthebowdenx

Syndrome items aren't dropping very fast for me. It's the first time I've had issues with items dropping. In 24 hours, I've inly had 6 items drop off of 5 characters and the omnidroid. Grr...


----------



## darkfiry

No promo for her yet. Depends on how fast you want to level up the Sleeping Beauty characters? You could always save gems for new characters in new updates.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I finally got to working on welcoming Syndrome and after collecting a few tokens I freakin hit the study at home for 6 hours mission by accident. ARGH so mad right now. 

I only have 37,000 incredicoins or whatever. I'm wondering how I'm going to be able to get to 70,000 to be able to get Syndrome and the Omnidroid City.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Hopefully this glitch everyone is talking about will still be working tonight. Mr. and Mrs. are currently flirting, they'll be going on their date soon.. If I'm correct the battle is after that right? The glitch feels a bit like cheating but I feel so behind like I'm not gonna finish this event and I've focused on it so much I'd be pretty mad if I didn't finish!


----------



## fan1bsb97

it worked for me two hours ago so it should work for you also!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

fan1bsb97 said:


> it worked for me two hours ago so it should work for you also!



I hope so, I'm going crazy waiting for this battle to start! I just sent them on their date so hopefully the battle will start in a few hours!


----------



## darkfiry

Farm incredicoins with short tasks with non-Incredible characters! You're more than halfway there and the weekend is coming up and you'll have lots of time to farm


----------



## Just1Princess

@BaxterSaysMeoww I'm pretty sure the end of the date is what triggers the battle. Mrs I also comes up with some new tasks she wants you to do, but save those for later, I wasn't expecting them and almost messed up my timing. Just FYI. Good luck with the glitch!


----------



## FloranaPrincess

God I hope I unlock syndrome before the end of the event! I may have to fork out money for gems to speed up the tasks otherwise


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Just1Princess said:


> @BaxterSaysMeoww I'm pretty sure the end of the date is what triggers the battle. Mrs I also comes up with some new tasks she wants you to do, but save those for later, I wasn't expecting them and almost messed up my timing. Just FYI. Good luck with the glitch!



Awesome! Thanks for the info! They'll be done with their date in a little over an hour and I'm just excited to see if this glitch works or not!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Hopefully this glitch everyone is talking about will still be working tonight. Mr. and Mrs. are currently flirting, they'll be going on their date soon.. If I'm correct the battle is after that right? The glitch feels a bit like cheating but I feel so behind like I'm not gonna finish this event and I've focused on it so much I'd be pretty mad if I didn't finish!


worked for me 10 minutes ago!

Sooooo happy.  Was worried i wouldn't take care of the omni droid before it was over


----------



## fan1bsb97

I bought the Omnidroid City...I figured it might help me get what I need in terms of Incredicoins & hats for Syndrome faster and it will take me forever to have what he needs anyway.

Back down to 16,000...29,000 to go!


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Quick question, how many more tasks do I have to go through to start the Omnidroid battle? Currently Mr. I & Dash are training together. I'm so anxious to start the battle, and get Syndrome's items.


----------



## Ph03nix7

Hi everyone! I'm couldn't find if this has been asked already, but does anyone know why I can't sync my progress to the app when I'm playing it on my windows laptop? I have the game on my android tablet and android phone, they sync together just fine by both being connected to Facebook. My Windows laptop is also connected to Facebook from within the app, but it never asks to load my Facebook progress. Does anyone have any ideas? I hope I made sense 

Thank you!


----------



## WDWRNTLK

Hey guys - wondering if anyone else has had this problem...
I had the glitch where I couldn't fight Pete in the very beginning, now I've been working on Zurg since before the Incredibles event started. Now my characters are starting to do all of those tasks over again as if they hadn't done them weeks ago. 
I'm wondering if I'm doomed to have to do everything twice for all of the "battles". Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## cakester

As I'm patiently waiting for silly Syndrome arm band and ears tokens to drop (currently at 100(!)/11/12), I'm excited that I'm welcoming Zurg! He's got 19 hours to go, but I'm happy to have him use up that time in the castle (since I'm really wanting to save my gems I bought for future updates). Also just 2 ear hats (and about 15K magic...) away from welcoming Fauna! I've got Mr. I waiting in the wings to be leveled up to Level 5, and both Flora and Merryweather ready to level up to Level 4. 

For those of you wary of not having enough Incredicoins for either the Omnidroid City or Syndrome, I really recommend task churning with short tasks with the non-Incredibles characters.


----------



## Zorkel567

Ph03nix7 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm couldn't find if this has been asked already, but does anyone know why I can't sync my progress to the app when I'm playing it on my windows laptop? I have the game on my android tablet and android phone, they sync together just fine by both being connected to Facebook. My Windows laptop is also connected to Facebook from within the app, but it never asks to load my Facebook progress. Does anyone have any ideas? I hope I made sense
> 
> Thank you!



I'm not sure why exactly, but they said back when the game was first release that while iOS and Android could sync together, neither could sync with Windows.


----------



## TygerHawks

Ph03nix7 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm couldn't find if this has been asked already, but does anyone know why I can't sync my progress to the app when I'm playing it on my windows laptop? I have the game on my android tablet and android phone, they sync together just fine by both being connected to Facebook. My Windows laptop is also connected to Facebook from within the app, but it never asks to load my Facebook progress. Does anyone have any ideas? I hope I made sense
> 
> Thank you!



Not sure of the details, but I have seen the devs say that games on Windows phones are incompatible with Android or iPhone and are unable to sync.


----------



## TygerHawks

After more than 24 hours, only at 101/10/7 for Syndrome.  Probably welcome him on the last day of the event.  Flynn is also a bit frustrating, I only need 2 earhats and 3 12 hour quests overnight resulted in nothing.  Also not sure why he is 24 hours to welcome, is that common for characters going forward?


----------



## Kpskyman

Have come to the conclusion that I will not finish the Incredibles. I will not spend my money on the game and still have a day to finish gathering what I need for Mr I. Will never have him leveled to 3 in time. About to give up and just move to other story lines


----------



## Airship Ariadne

I am at 109/11/6 for Syndrome...not giving up hope that I can get him with at least a day or two left in the event.

I might be able to welcome Zurg soon as well...donald is way off still, only two donald ear hats dropped in a week.


----------



## mmmears

I am at 93/11/12 for Syndrome, but I'm not giving up... yet.  

Donald, Zurg, and Eve won't be welcomed any time soon... and I am working on the Mother Gothel battle now.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

The glitch worked last night for the Incredibles battle! So now that that's done I just need to get Syndromes stuff and so far no one I've sent out has dropped any of it. Of course. I built Omnidroid city so hopefully that will help some. 

But after the battle I was able to collect my last item from someone to welcome Aurora. So it was a successful night, now let's all just get this event finished! I'm Incedibled out!


----------



## DCNC

I started working on a Syndrome yesterday afternoon and have 44/4/2.  I have everything I need to welcome Zurg. I had been waiting not wanting to tie up my character book for 24 hrs. Since it will take so long to get syndromes things, is there any reason not to welcome Zurg? Thanks


----------



## rainpetal

Glitch is still working as of 2 minutes ago.  Love you guys for finding that.  I just hope it is still there when my husband gets to the battle, he will need the help!


----------



## dmurch1

It's my understanding from the DMK Facebook page that you keep your "unlocked" Incredibles characters after the event. I think unlocked is different from not yet Welcomed. In other words, you can Welcome Syndrome after the event is over...at least that's how I'm reading it. Thoughts?


----------



## McCoy

I personally am of the belief, though certainly don't know for sure, that it would require a software/application update to fix the glitch. I would recommend anyone who has not yet done the Incredibles battle to turn off any automatic app updates until after you have passed that battle.  I would assume Disney would be aware of the problem and try to fix it, though maybe they'll just wait the few days until the event is over at this point.


----------



## cakester

DCNC said:


> I started working on a Syndrome yesterday afternoon and have 44/4/2.  I have everything I need to welcome Zurg. I had been waiting not wanting to tie up my character book for 24 hrs. Since it will take so long to get syndromes things, is there any reason not to welcome Zurg? Thanks



Do it. 

Scenario: If you have Frozone, and relied solely on him to drop Syndrome's ear hats, it's still 2 hours/hat and at a (highly unlikely) 100% drop rate, it would still take you 36 hours.


----------



## DCNC

cakester said:


> Do it.
> 
> Scenario: If you have Frozone, and relied solely on him to drop Syndrome's ear hats, it's still 2 hours/hat and at a (highly unlikely) 100% drop rate, it would still take you 36 hours.



Great point. Thanks!


----------



## TygerHawks

uhmm...Syndrome tokens no longer show as rewards from anybody.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## RextheDinosaur

TygerHawks said:


> uhmm...Syndrome tokens no longer show as rewards from anybody.  Anyone else having this problem?



This happened to me too. I had to close out of the game and reopen it and it fixed the issue


----------



## TygerHawks

Thanks!  What a scary glitch, especially when all other tokens showed normally.


----------



## jypfoto

Syndrome is taking forever.  Stuck at 13/9.  Last drops were 0% using all available characters.


----------



## fan1bsb97

That happened to me with Mr. I. (tokens not showing up)

I'm at 4/2 and am getting incredibly frustrated at what seems like literally nothing dropping. At least I'm building up my incredicoins quickly. 16,000 after building the city last night to 27,670 now with all the little tasks. Won't matter if I can't get anything else though!

ETA: Nothing from the Omnidroid City but Mike Wazowski came through with a hat lol. 4/3! 16/17 to go!


----------



## SunDial

I am getting items from all parties that are offering them.  Not as frequent as I would like but getting them.  O City has been built, Syndrome is at 97-15-12 in the last 2 days.   I-coins are at 89K.  Started farming the coins from day 1.  Mrs I is at level 10, Dash, Violet, Frozone and Mr I are at level 9.


----------



## mmmears

Still working on those Syndrome tokens... and Donald's.  It feels more like a chore than a fun game at this point.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I'm at 100/14/15 with syndrome. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Happy to report that the Omnidroid Battle glitch still works!


----------



## Wonderlands

Congrats to us all for 100 pages of Disney Magic Kingdoms Magic <3

On my way to welcoming Syndrome, tokens please fall gracefully for me tonight.


----------



## hopemax

I'm probably the stupid one.  I did use the glitch in my IOS game, because of the limited time, and I used gems to finish the Omnidroid City.  But in my Windows game we have more days, and I really need the Incredicoins, so I let it play out the 25 battles.  So I just started collecting tokens in that one.  But on my first collection I did get 2 gauntlet tokens.  My IOS game I am at 52/9/6, gonna be close, I think.

But because I can't level up Incredibles characters because they need to be on token collection, I am upgrading some of my characters to level 10.  I am ready for this event to be over. I'm tired of robots, and I'm tired of churning 3 or 8 minute tasks.


----------



## Aria827

80/1/4 Welcoming Syndrome is a little ridiculous! Hopefully I can manage to get him before the event is over.


----------



## DarrylR

Very much over the robots! Just unlocked Syndrome a few hours ago. Not sure if four days will be enough time to welcome him. Nothing dropping as of yet. Omnidroid is ridiculous. I've had to remove four attractions to fit it and I only have two plots of land left that I haven't unlocked. No idea where I'll put Donald's boat. I will say that I'm glad I stuck with the game. I thought I'd never get anywhere without purchasing gems but now I'm in the top 300s globally. So there definitely is some strategy (and a lot of patience) involved if you want to play for free.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I can safely say that tokens for Syndrome drop at a regular rate! Currently at 13/14/17 and that's with just under 48 hours of hat and bracelet farming. I haven't bothered much with tokens yet as its a 3 minute task for most of the Incredibles so I'm leaving that until last and getting the difficult ones first.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

getting closer, have been averaging one Syndrome earhat in each drop between all the characters working on them. I messed up though, I upgraded Mr. I to level 4 hoping it would help...trouble is Mickey drops for Mr. I AND Syndrome on the same task (play trumpet), so of course he hasn't dropped for Syndrome since.


----------



## mmmears

I finally got all of Syndrome's tokens late last night, and I clicked on the button to "welcome" him, but I was too tired to wait up for him.  So this morning he's out... did one quick quest (I think 60 secs) and is now on his second one (1 hour).  

Still waiting for a bunch of Donald ears...


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> I finally got all of Syndrome's tokens late last night, and I clicked on the button to "welcome" him, but I was too tired to wait up for him.  So this morning he's out... did one quick quest (I think 60 secs) and is now on his second one (1 hour).
> 
> Still waiting for a bunch of Donald ears...



I finished getting all of Syndromes tokens this morning when I woke up and collected on my overnight tasks, but I'm stuck waiting on Boo to finish her upgrade to level 10.  I decided to take the time while I wait on Boo to do that Cram Session task that popped up when Mr. I hit level 7.  I'm proud to say that Boo is my last non-Incredible character to go to level 10.  I took full advantage of the Incredible event to get all of my upgrades in waiting finished.  Now all I have left is my Incredible characters to upgrade.  All of them are at level 9 (ready to go to level 10) except Mr. I who is at level 8 and Syndrome who is waiting to be welcomed.


----------



## mmmears

^^  That's great!  I'm nowhere near having most characters at 10.   Most of mine are only at 6.  I got the final Zurg ear I needed to welcome him this morning, but now I'm thinking it might need to wait while I upgrade my I family, since I have plenty of I-money to spare and won't be happy in a few days when/if I will need to use magic instead.  I never have enough magic.  (And I am reluctant to "clog up" my castle for 24 hours - I really hate how long it takes in there, considering how long it also takes to get all those tokens).


----------



## Samt91

The glitch still works and I am LIVING for it


----------



## fab1976

Ahhhhhhhh my Incredibles don't have the Syndrome things listed anymore! I have closed out the game and restarted it and still nothing.  Even let it sit for 10 minutes before restarting. Not cool!

Urgh it's because I'm not at home .  Frustrating when it tells me to go online when I AM online!


----------



## McCoy

Does anyone know the best method of contacting customer support for the game?  I was short on magic to start a parade, and it popped up the screen to buy more magic with gems, and I accidentally bought 5,000 magic with 400 gems. There was no confirmation for the purchase. A total waste of gems I have been saving for a while for either an attraction sale like they had Mother's Day weekend or for future characters. Thanks!


----------



## Ross J 82

You click on the blue box at top right of screen


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> ^^  That's great!  I'm nowhere near having most characters at 10.   Most of mine are only at 6.  I got the final Zurg ear I needed to welcome him this morning, but now I'm thinking it might need to wait while I upgrade my I family, since I have plenty of I-money to spare and won't be happy in a few days when/if I will need to use magic instead.  I never have enough magic.  (And I am reluctant to "clog up" my castle for 24 hours - I really hate how long it takes in there, considering how long it also takes to get all those tokens).



It looks like Syndrome upgrades will quickly become far apart.  Already to go to level 3 he needs 4 of each item which might not happen before bed time tonight.  So doing a long upgrade between each Syndrome upgrade shouldn't be a problem at all.  I think people will be lucky to be able to get Syndrome upgraded more than once in a 24 hour period once he gets past level 3.


----------



## mydisneyfix

Ugh!  I can't seem to get Sydrome tokens to drop. I'm using every character for his tokens and I'm still at 75/5/5.....and running out of time.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

mydisneyfix said:


> Ugh!  I can't seem to get Sydrome tokens to drop. I'm using every character for his tokens and I'm still at 75/5/5.....and running out of time.




ME TOO! every 2 hours I only get one token out of all my characters... 

Do all The Incredibles have to be level 10 to finish the The Incredibles event?


----------



## Gymbomom

On the FB site it says that you can level them up but NOT welcome them. It kind of stinks how different it plays for all of us. Some say they are getting all Syndrome tokens within 48 hours. I'm at 48 hours and barely halfway there. 
I should make it in time, but barely I bet.


----------



## dmurch1

^^^  I'm seeing on the FB site that we can keep our unlocked Incredibles characters (vs. needing to welcome them) when the event ends.


----------



## jb405

mydisneyfix said:


> Ugh!  I can't seem to get Sydrome tokens to drop. I'm using every character for his tokens and I'm still at 75/5/5.....and running out of time.



You are further than I am. I can't get them to drop either. Been working on him for over 24 hours and I only have 3 of each. Ugh. And not much hope of getting enough cash for him either.


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> It looks like Syndrome upgrades will quickly become far apart.  Already to go to level 3 he needs 4 of each item which might not happen before bed time tonight.  So doing a long upgrade between each Syndrome upgrade shouldn't be a problem at all.  I think people will be lucky to be able to get Syndrome upgraded more than once in a 24 hour period once he gets past level 3.



You are so right on this one.  I got him to L2 quickly, and then have spent the entire day without a single wrist thing dropping.  Could have leveled someone else up in the meantime.    He may just need to stay at L2... I'm not having fun trying to get any more tokens to drop.  I'm just glad I was able to get him.  For those of you still trying, hang in there.  They do drop... eventually.


----------



## Wonderlands

At 88/8/3 with 7 days left.

I just hope I'll get him.


----------



## jypfoto

Got Syndrome last night.  And finally got the last dagger to drop for Mother Gothel this morning.  Was the last character I was waiting for.  Made the mistake of deciding to gem her to completion.  Thought that getting a gem bonus would offset the 60 gems to speed up completion.  

What a letdown.  No quest activated right away, only 6 quests in her long.  Could possibly be the biggest let down from welcoming characters.


----------



## cakester

Welcomed Syndrome last night to little fanfare, and got him upgraded to Level 2 right away. Now it's been a long wait for his tokens to drop for level 3... Even trying to get Mr. Incredible leveled up is an impossible task, since I've got everyone trying to get Syndrome tokens...

In the meantime, I'm working on collecting magic to clear the curse at it's a small world and am now focusing on collecting Donald tokens. 

I have to wonder if the Incredicoins currency will stay around after the event ends... or if they'll go buh-bye (what will happen to the leftovers?).


----------



## beckylou

I'm at 92/11/12 for Syndrome. I've decided I'll welcome home before the end of the event and that's good enough for me. I can't spend so much time on my phone for a game any more. It's slow going, but I'll get there. 

I'm also way behind most of you. I just got the quest to welcome Donald last last week. I haven't begun on him yet.


----------



## emilyhuff

beckylou said:


> I'm at 92/11/12 for Syndrome. I've decided I'll welcome home before the end of the event and that's good enough for me. I can't spend so much time on my phone for a game any more. It's slow going, but I'll get there.
> 
> I'm also way behind most of you. I just got the quest to welcome Donald last last week. I haven't begun on him yet.



I am in the same place as you! I started this game late though! I don't play as much because the game really kills my phone battery.  I don't think I will be able to welcome Syndrome before the event is over, I have almost all the hats but no one is dropping the arm bands!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Syndrome unlocked! the last earhat dropped but didn't show up, was frusted that I might need another 2 hour (or 4 hour) wait for another, but logging out and loggin back in fixed the issue and it appeared, Whew!


----------



## mmmears

After unlocking Syndrome, I did a few little quests of his and now they have stopped.  It could be because he is stuck at L2... In 24 hours I could not get the 4 wrist things I needed to upgrade him. Or it could be the end of his quests;  if so, what a letdown.

In happier news, I FINALLY got the last of Donald's ear hats and he is being welcomed today!


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm so behind!!  I'm still working on welcoming Mr. Incredible.  Once the event ends do you not get to continue welcoming Incredibles characters?  I will be bummed if I don't at least complete the Incredibles family!


----------



## hopemax

In my IOS game, I'm almost there.  I need 2 Gauntlets, and 4 ear hats.  In my Windows game, the drop rate is terrible.  I still need 14 for both sets of tokens, but we have more time.


----------



## darkfiry

One more Syndrome ear hat for me! Hopefully I can get it by the end of today which means I'd finish him in just under four days.


----------



## darkfiry

For those that can't decide if you want to build Omnidroid City, according to the wiki, it looks like Omnidroid City is required to continue the story line after you welcome Syndrome.


----------



## Just1Princess

If all this stuff is available after the event is over I'm gonna be kind of mad. I've wasted lots of time during the past week trying to hurry and get everything done.


----------



## 2010_Bride

dmurch1 said:


> ^^^  I'm seeing on the FB site that we can keep our unlocked Incredibles characters (vs. needing to welcome them) when the event ends.



Looks like we have to "Welcome" the characters. This was just officially posted on the Facebook site:

"Hello everyone! Sorry for the confusion here. You'll need to Welcome the characters in order to keep them after the Event is over. If you've only unlocked them, you won't be able to Welcome them once the Event is over."

This sucks, as I only have like 60/4/3 and cannot be glued to the game. So I will end up with the family, but not Syndrome


----------



## Just1Princess

112/18/8 Haven't gotten an ear hat since yesterday,  and those take at least 4 hours. I've been running short quests to make incredible coins,  I've got 33,000/45,000 now and that's up 10,000 from last night. I think if I make it...it will be close.


----------



## Just1Princess

And @2010_Bride thanks for the info!


----------



## BoltzNBrew

3 days left and miles away from getting Syndrome.  It's all hands on deck but the items aren't dropping.  I went ahead and bought the Omnidroid city which was probably a mistake but figure I can get the 45k coins while waiting for the items to drop.  Seems odd they pretty much make you play 24/7 for this event.  I saw the requirements for Syndrome and pretty much know welcoming him is probably not going to happen.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Zurg, Flora & Syndrome are in my Welcome queue.  I'm at 100-9-2 on Syndrome items with 51,310 Incredible coins.  With 6 days I'm sure I'll be able to welcome both Syndrome and Frozone (I'm at 169 gems), but we'll see.  Sent Rapunzel on her singing quest and seeing her hair glow and watching a visitor take a selfie made me smile, the little details in this title are fantastic.


----------



## darkfiry

2010_Bride said:


> This sucks, as I only have like 60/4/3 and cannot be glued to the game. So I will end up with the family, but not Syndrome



Maybe one day he'll be available again? I do wish they had spaced out the quests more like the first three parts of the the event.


----------



## andieb0602

Ugh.  I'm at 51/7/8 with 3 1/2 days to go.  At some point I need to do the math and see if I'll even be able to get him without playing constantly.  I'm lucky to get one item to drop with every time I send all the Incredibles characters on tasks.  Am I correct that Mickey and Mike are the only non-I characters that drop anything other than the logo?  I had that glitch that others complained about and was working on Syndome drops for over 24 hours before it even showed that Mickey and Mike could earn Syndrome items, too.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

Gymbomom said:


> On the FB site it says that you can level them up but NOT welcome them. It kind of stinks how different it plays for all of us. Some say they are getting all Syndrome tokens within 48 hours. I'm at 48 hours and barely halfway there.
> I should make it in time, but barely I bet.



Thank you, I should be able to get Syndrome by the end of the event even tho it is going to take me all the time left


----------



## darkfiry

andieb0602 said:


> Ugh.  I'm at 51/7/8 with 3 1/2 days to go.  At some point I need to do the math and see if I'll even be able to get him without playing constantly.  I'm lucky to get one item to drop with every time I send all the Incredibles characters on tasks.  Am I correct that Mickey and Mike are the only non-I characters that drop anything other than the logo?  I had that glitch that others complained about and was working on Syndome drops for over 24 hours before it even showed that Mickey and Mike could earn Syndrome items, too.


It might be a little hard for you to make it if you get unlucky on the ears. Yes, Mickey and Mike are the only two. Sorry to hear about that glitch  I'm ashamed to say I woke up in the middle of the night once for two nights to collect those ears.


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> You are so right on this one.  I got him to L2 quickly, and then have spent the entire day without a single wrist thing dropping.  Could have leveled someone else up in the meantime.    He may just need to stay at L2... I'm not having fun trying to get any more tokens to drop.  I'm just glad I was able to get him.  For those of you still trying, hang in there.  They do drop... eventually.



After I got Syndrome to level 3 I went ahead and upgraded Frozone to level 10.  Frozone finished in plenty of time.  I'm still 2 arm bands and 1 ear away from being able to upgrade Syndrome to level 4.  Hopefully I can do that next Syndrome upgrade this evening then send Ms. I to level 10 while I start collecting the items to upgrade Syndrome to level 5.  With 3 1/2 days left in the event I'd love to be able to upgrade Ms. I and Violet and Dash all to level 10 before the event ends.  That would just leave Syndrome and Mr. I to finish while the main story finally moves forward again with new land and new characters.


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Hi, has anyone else's Incredibles countdown clock stopped? Mine has been stuck at 3 days 11 hours for over 9 hours now. I haven't been on the forum for a few days, so was catching up on my lunch break today, and found out about the glitch for defeating Syndrome. I had already had all 5 characters (I have Frozone too) battling him for 16 hours plus, so was on the last round, but tried it & it worked!! Yay!
However, my countdown clock has been stuck ever since!
I bought the Omnidroid City straight after & have been using everyone possible to collect Syndrome tokens for the past 9.5 hours. So far I have gotten exactly 2 earhats!!  
With the exception of Mr I, all characters I'm using are Level 10. When I was struggling for nearly 3 weeks to welcome Donald, all those characters were Level 10 too, so the "higher character level = better drop rate" theory definitely doesn't work for me! 
On the plus side, finally had time to level up Hamm to Level 10, while battling Syndrome (he's been waiting to go to L 10 for WEEKS) and instead of the usual 5 gems at the end, I got 20!!!  I wonder if this is some kind of easter egg?


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> After I got Syndrome to level 3 I went ahead and upgraded Frozone to level 10.  Frozone finished in plenty of time.  I'm still 2 arm bands and 1 ear away from being able to upgrade Syndrome to level 4.  Hopefully I can do that next Syndrome upgrade this evening then send Ms. I to level 10 while I start collecting the items to upgrade Syndrome to level 5.  With 3 1/2 days left in the event I'd love to be able to upgrade Ms. I and Violet and Dash all to level 10 before the event ends.  That would just leave Syndrome and Mr. I to finish while the main story finally moves forward again with new land and new characters.



Thanks.  I'm getting Syndrome to L3 and then going to upgrade Mr. I to level 9 (the rest are all at 9 or 10).  I know it will take me longer than 16 hours to get whatever I need to upgrade Syndrome again...


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Good grief! My Daily Reward just came up and I finally, finally got Princess Fairytale Hall (I've been paying since late March, but my Daily Rewards stopped working on Day 2 and I was on Day 48 when the fix came out, so I've had a really long wait for the PFH). Trouble is, cos of the long wait, it's suddenly triggered long quests for 6 different characters. My quest list is now suddenly 10 quests long. Does anyone know if having that many quests outstanding affects anything? I'm struggling to get anything to drop for welcoming Syndrome as it is, and time is running out. I don't want my super long quest list to make it even worse


----------



## Princess4

so I got all the pieces to syndrome but now I am waiting to click on his green checkmark until I have pieces to level him up to level 4 with no waiting I never do this but since I know I will get him I just want to try and stock pile the tokens to level up quickly  good luck to all who don't have him yet


----------



## darkfiry

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Good grief! My Daily Reward just came up and I finally, finally got Princess Fairytale Hall (I've been paying since late March, but my Daily Rewards stopped working on Day 2 and I was on Day 48 when the fix came out, so I've had a really long wait for the PFH). Trouble is, cos of the long wait, it's suddenly triggered long quests for 6 different characters. My quest list is now suddenly 10 quests long. Does anyone know if having that many quests outstanding affects anything? I'm struggling to get anything to drop for welcoming Syndrome as it is, and time is running out. I don't want my super long quest list to make it even worse


It's fine to stock up on quests. Sounds like you have a lot to keep you busy even after the event is over!


----------



## Wdw1015

Is anyone else not getting ears for Syndrome? I've gotten 1 set in over 24 hours. At this rate, I'll never get him before it's over. Very frustrating.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I've finally got all the ear hats for Syndrome, still need about 13 arm band things and 38 tokens.  I'm optimistic I'll get him, but I fear I'll be cutting it very close.

Any word on what happens to event currency once it's over?  Will it convert to magic maybe?


----------



## Just1Princess

I still only have 11 of Syndromes ear hats. They're not making this easy!!


----------



## darkfiry

evilqueenmindy said:


> I've finally got all the ear hats for Syndrome, still need about 13 arm band things and 38 tokens.  I'm optimistic I'll get him, but I fear I'll be cutting it very close.
> 
> Any word on what happens to event currency once it's over?  Will it convert to magic maybe?


I think you'll be fine. I got 12 arm bands in two days. The ears are the hardest ones. I don't think anyone knows for sure what will happen to the event currency (sorry if I'm wrong). Most likely they'd become magic.

Finally got my last ears thanks to Frozone and welcoming him right now!


----------



## DCNC

evilqueenmindy said:


> I've finally got all the ear hats for Syndrome, still need about 13 arm band things and 38 tokens.  I'm optimistic I'll get him, but I fear I'll be cutting it very close.
> 
> Any word on what happens to event currency once it's over?  Will it convert to magic maybe?



I hope it converts to magic! I was thinking of spending any extra on decorations but I don't really have room so will hope it becomes magic!


----------



## Samt91

I'm about to stop wasting my energy on Syndrome and give up. I have 1/4/0 so at this rate there is no chance I will welcome him in the 2 days and 21 hours left in the event ://


----------



## liljc

evilqueenmindy said:


> Any word on what happens to event currency once it's over?  Will it convert to magic maybe?




Since most people will still have some upgrades left to do on their Incredibles characters I'd expect it would stay Incredi-cash (or whatever its called).  I honestly don't know though.  It would have been much more simple if they would have just stayed with magic for everything.   I sort of hope the Incredibles characters will become a part of the normal story after this helping to get tokens for future characters added to the game.  If that's the case I'll be looking to finish upgrading them all to level 10 eventually.


----------



## liljc

Princess4 said:


> so I got all the pieces to syndrome but now I am waiting to click on his green checkmark until I have pieces to level him up to level 4 with no waiting I never do this but since I know I will get him I just want to try and stock pile the tokens to level up quickly  good luck to all who don't have him yet



It let's you continue to collect pieces after you'd hit the 20/20 tokens needed to welcome him?  I didn't know that was possible.  I never had an additional token drop beyond what was needed for the welcome but I've never waited to welcome a character after I had the pieces needed either.  I just assumed, I guess, that it was like after you welcome him.... once you have enough for the next upgrade it stops dropping tokens for the tasks.  Guess that's smart because then you avoid wasting time with your castle empty (not upgrading anybody) since you know exactly when you will be upgrading Syndrome to level 2, level 3, and level 4.


----------



## fab1976

Wdw1015 said:


> Is anyone else not getting ears for Syndrome? I've gotten 1 set in over 24 hours. At this rate, I'll never get him before it's over. Very frustrating.



Yup, I've gotten a total of 6 hats in 3 days, yesterday i got none at all . The armband things have suddenly started paying out for me but the hats are a negative. And I am not going to be home tomorrow so I know it's going to give me the "go online to welcome Syndrome" message again and not let me go for his pieces.  Frustrating since I'm a pretty regular player!


----------



## hopemax

liljc said:


> It let's you continue to collect pieces after you'd hit the 20/20 tokens needed to welcome him?  I didn't know that was possible.  I never had an additional token drop beyond what was needed for the welcome but I've never waited to welcome a character after I had the pieces needed either.  I just assumed, I guess, that it was like after you welcome him.... once you have enough for the next upgrade it stops dropping tokens for the tasks.



You know how when you are in the process of Welcoming a character, you can start collecting tokens again.  Even if you are upgrading a character to level 10.  That's the period of time the previous poster was describing.  She has started the Welcome, but is not "completing" the Welcome by clicking the check mark when the character is done.  So the game isn't registering how many tokens are needed for the next upgrade.


----------



## darkfiry

When a character is upgrading, you're still allowed to collect tokens up the amount you needed to the current level you're upgrading to. So when you're welcoming Syndrome, you can still collect up to 20/20 tokens. For example, if Dash is level 8 and he is being leveled to 9, in the 16 hours he is upgrading, you can still collect Dash tokens up to 12/8. However, since he requires 14/8 to go from 9 to 10, you would still have to collect an extra 2 trophies once he's finished upgrading (although there is a way to get extra).

I left Ms. I, Dash, and Violet at 9, Mr. I at 3, Frozone at 5 so I could hold a max of 64 Incredible logos. Once Syndrome was unlocked, I was so happy I only needed to farm 36 more logos.

What are the chances that the short tasks (<1 hour) are changed after the event is over? Or is that change permanent? Having to farm logos with 1hr tasks doesn't seem fun.


----------



## Gymbomom

Almost have Syndrome!! 
For those asking - if you're just starting I don't know if I would give up yet. There are reports of getting him in 48. Make sure you are choosing wisely on tasks. (Compare timing)
I had a day of getting nothing and then yesterday I got almost 10 each on bands and hats.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm reeeeeally getting annoyed with the drop rate on Syndrome's wrist bands.  The ear hats were even easier than this!


----------



## emilyhuff

I agree with the wrist bands!!! I am currently at 72/8/14 and I really don't know that I will make it in time... I have enough incredicoins but who even knows! I am so frustrated!


----------



## tortilla24

Hi All,

Been a while since I've posted here and boy does this board move fast.  

I was in MK when The Incredibles event dropped so I was a bit preoccupied with more fun matters and the past few days have been all about Pokemon Go. So I'm a bit behind on this event. Here's where I'm at:

Mr. and Dash are training together, 8 hrs (just started)
250 clawbots
24,682 Incredicoins

I realize I may not get Syndrome at all but I think I need a decent strategy for the next 2 days.

Anyone have advice for me on what I should do? I'm okay with using some gems to speed up the process if honestly needed.


----------



## liljc

hopemax said:


> You know how when you are in the process of Welcoming a character, you can start collecting tokens again.  Even if you are upgrading a character to level 10.  That's the period of time the previous poster was describing.  She has started the Welcome, but is not "completing" the Welcome by clicking the check mark when the character is done.  So the game isn't registering how many tokens are needed for the next upgrade.



ooooooh ok that makes perfect sense... got it thanks!


----------



## Aria827

Does anyone know when the update where they expand the park and character book is supposed to happen?


----------



## emilyhuff

Aria827 said:


> Does anyone know when the update where they expand the park and character book is supposed to happen?



I was wondering the same thing!!! I am hoping to be caught up with the story before that happens, but that wont likely happen as I just welcomed Aurora!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

tortilla24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been a while since I've posted here and boy does this board move fast.
> 
> I was in MK when The Incredibles event dropped so I was a bit preoccupied with more fun matters and the past few days have been all about Pokemon Go. So I'm a bit behind on this event. Here's where I'm at:
> 
> Mr. and Dash are training together, 8 hrs (just started)
> 250 clawbots
> 24,682 Incredicoins
> 
> I realize I may not get Syndrome at all but I think I need a decent strategy for the next 2 days.
> 
> Anyone have advice for me on what I should do? I'm okay with using some gems to speed up the process if honestly needed.




If you keep following that story line, you have to have Dash clean his room for 6 hours, then the 2 hour flirting and 4 hour date for Mr. and Mrs. I. After that, use the glitch to beat the battle with Syndrome. You will unlock Syndrome but have less than 48 hours then to get his parts. It might make sense to use gems now and start welcoming him today rather than have to use gems to welcome him and skip the timer.


----------



## hopemax

tortilla24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been a while since I've posted here and boy does this board move fast.
> 
> I was in MK when The Incredibles event dropped so I was a bit preoccupied with more fun matters and the past few days have been all about Pokemon Go. So I'm a bit behind on this event. Here's where I'm at:
> 
> Mr. and Dash are training together, 8 hrs (just started)
> 250 clawbots
> 24,682 Incredicoins
> 
> I realize I may not get Syndrome at all but I think I need a decent strategy for the next 2 days.
> 
> Anyone have advice for me on what I should do? I'm okay with using some gems to speed up the process if honestly needed.



I think trying to Welcome Syndrome may just end up wasting gems.  So I'd just try to get through the tasks, and use the glitch to get through the battle.  Build the Omnidrome City with your Incredicoins, and then just try to earn as many Syndrome tokens as you can so that whenever they add the characters to the game in a more normal fashion, you have a head start.  Or upgrade other characters.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

Do you know if you miss a character promo, does the promo happens more than once or it is a one time only offer for each character that cost gems?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

emilyhuff said:


> I agree with the wrist bands!!! I am currently at 72/8/14 and I really don't know that I will make it in time... I have enough incredicoins but who even knows! I am so frustrated!


I thought I was doing the smart thing by getting ALL the earhats out of the way, then focusing on the wrist bands.  I spent most of yesterday evening using Frozone to collect the needed incredible tokens. . .just sitting here waiting for 2 hour quest upon 2 hour quest to finish.  I'm still only at 11 bands and I've been using all the Incredibles family and Mickey.  Maybe this is the thing I've been hoarding all those gems for.  I hope not!


----------



## hopemax

NeverlandFamilyTravel said:


> Do you know if you miss a character promo, does the promo happens more than once or it is a one time only offer for each character that cost gems?



I think you get them twice.  Once when the character unlocks, and then again during the character battle.  So when it's time to Battle Pete the Pluto promo shows up, when it's time to Battle Zurg, Rex promo comes back, etc.


----------



## tweeter

evilqueenmindy said:


> I thought I was doing the smart thing by getting ALL the earhats out of the way, then focusing on the wrist bands.  I spent most of yesterday evening using Frozone to collect the needed incredible tokens. . .just sitting here waiting for 2 hour quest upon 2 hour quest to finish.  I'm still only at 11 bands and I've been using all the Incredibles family and Mickey.  Maybe this is the thing I've been hoarding all those gems for.  I hope not!



I'm doing the same, but focusing on armbands before going to the hats. I'm needing 4 armbands still and only one has dropped in the last 24 hours. With 10 hats needed, I don't think I'm going to be welcoming Syndrome before the event ends.


----------



## beckylou

I'm at 112/19/19. I had 4 hats drop overnight!


----------



## johde

emilyhuff said:


> I agree with the wrist bands!!! I am currently at 72/8/14 and I really don't know that I will make it in time... I have enough incredicoins but who even knows! I am so frustrated!


I've got the exact opposite problem  I get wrist bands fairly easily but hat's are a major grind.  I'm currently at 82/16/7.   I have everyone I can on hat duty but Mrs. I isn't level 8 yet and I don't have the Omnidroid City and only 43000 Incredicoins.


----------



## emilyhuff

now im at 83/10/16 for Syndrome... It's looking more realistic but I am doubtful about those wrist bands!


----------



## ShaunsDonuts

I seem to be having the opposite of everyone. I have tried multiple times to far Syndrome hats and I have ZERO. I was so excited because I finished everything two days ago and I thought, "PERFECT- I didn't spend any money and I am going to get everyone and everything!" 
Doesn't look too hopeful anymore with 20 syndrome hats  left and NONE drop. EVER. any tips on getting these hats to drop??


----------



## mmmears

I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to level my Incredibles to 10 (all but Syndrome - that's just not going to happen), or if I'm wasting all that "castle time" and should instead be welcoming Zurg and leveling up my regular characters.  I have a big line of them waiting while the Incredibles are hogging all the "upgrade" space at the moment.  

I have plenty of Incredi-cash so I'd prefer to spend it on leveling them up (vs. magic, of which I never seem to have enough).  But Zurg is sitting there will all his tokens, just waiting.  Ugh I wish these welcomes and such didn't all take 24 hours apiece.  

Any advice?


----------



## darkfiry

ShaunsDonuts said:


> I seem to be having the opposite of everyone. I have tried multiple times to far Syndrome hats and I have ZERO. I was so excited because I finished everything two days ago and I thought, "PERFECT- I didn't spend any money and I am going to get everyone and everything!"
> Doesn't look too hopeful anymore with 20 syndrome hats  left and NONE drop. EVER. any tips on getting these hats to drop??


Sorry, no advice besides collecting as much as possible  Good luck though!



mmmears said:


> I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to level my Incredibles to 10 (all but Syndrome - that's just not going to happen), or if I'm wasting all that "castle time" and should instead be welcoming Zurg and leveling up my regular characters.  I have a big line of them waiting while the Incredibles are hogging all the "upgrade" space at the moment.
> 
> I have plenty of Incredi-cash so I'd prefer to spend it on leveling them up (vs. magic, of which I never seem to have enough).  But Zurg is sitting there will all his tokens, just waiting.  Ugh I wish these welcomes and such didn't all take 24 hours apiece.
> 
> Any advice?


The event will be over soon, so I'm sure you can wait a few more days for Zurg. If you have magic problems and don't want to take the risk that Incredimagic gets completely removed once the event is over, you may as well level up your Incredibles.


----------



## Razor Roman

mmmears said:


> I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to level my Incredibles to 10 (all but Syndrome - that's just not going to happen), or if I'm wasting all that "castle time" and should instead be welcoming Zurg and leveling up my regular characters.  I have a big line of them waiting while the Incredibles are hogging all the "upgrade" space at the moment.
> 
> I have plenty of Incredi-cash so I'd prefer to spend it on leveling them up (vs. magic, of which I never seem to have enough).  But Zurg is sitting there will all his tokens, just waiting.  Ugh I wish these welcomes and such didn't all take 24 hours apiece.
> 
> Any advice?


As long as you've got more than 48 hours left and you're looking for tokens to welcome Syndrome, why not just get Zurg in the meantime? Once he's done you'll still have 24 hours left to welcome Syndrome!

EDIT: Syndrome only takes 60 minutes to bring in, so as long as you have an hour left...you can use your character book for other tasks!


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

hopemax said:


> I think you get them twice.  Once when the character unlocks, and then again during the character battle.  So when it's time to Battle Pete the Pluto promo shows up, when it's time to Battle Zurg, Rex promo comes back, etc.



Okay thanks. So I think I am going to keep my gems for attractions then and wait to get Maximus offer again


----------



## mmmears

Razor Roman said:


> As long as you've got more than 48 hours left and you're looking for tokens to welcome Syndrome, why not just get Zurg in the meantime? Once he's done you'll still have 24 hours left to welcome Syndrome!
> 
> EDIT: Syndrome only takes 60 minutes to bring in, so as long as you have an hour left...you can use your character book for other tasks!



I have Syndrome.  He's at Level 3, and it's taking me a long time to level him up (because of the tokens, not the time).


----------



## mmmears

darkfiry said:


> The event will be over soon, so I'm sure you can wait a few more days for Zurg. If you have magic problems and don't want to take the risk that Incredimagic gets completely removed once the event is over, you may as well level up your Incredibles.



Thanks.  That is what I'm thinking... just hard to know what to do since we don't really know how it will all work once the event is over.  I have Violet upgrading now, so my castle is blocked for the next 20+ hours.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

So I saw someone on Reddit saying that their game glitched and was showing them post Incredibles event and they said their 19,000 Incredicoins converted to I think they said 9 gems. They then exited and went back in and everything was normal again, gems gone and Incredicoins back. 

There's no screenshots or anything to prove this so its not much to go off of right now. I guess we'll know for sure pretty soon what's gonna happen with those coins. I think I'd rather take the gems instead of it converting to magic though.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> So I saw someone on Reddit saying that their game glitched and was showing them post Incredibles event and they said their 19,000 Incredicoins converted to I think they said 9 gems. They then exited and went back in and everything was normal again, gems gone and Incredicoins back.
> 
> There's no screenshots or anything to prove this so its not much to go off of right now. I guess we'll know for sure pretty soon what's gonna happen with those coins. I think I'd rather take the gems instead of it converting to magic though.



Hmmm, I might start churning out more Incredicoins then if they might convert to gems. I had stopped producing them just in case they just vaporized, but if there is a chance they change to gems, it would be worth the gamble.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Airship Ariadne said:


> Hmmm, I might start churning out more Incredicoins then if they might convert to gems. I had stopped producing them just in case they just vaporized, but if there is a chance they change to gems, it would be worth the gamble.



Since I saw that I've been doing the same thing! I have about 100,000 right now, if I ever get all of Syndromes things some of that will obviously go to him so I've been starting to collect extra now just in case.


----------



## CosmicRay

I built the Omnidroid City yesterday and harvested it four times. Not. One. Hat. I can't set Mike or Mickey to give up the goods either. I made the mistake of leveling Mr. I up to six, so now - given a choice between a cuff or a poster, well - you can imagine which one I get! So, I guess that I will embrace that I will not get Syndrome during this event and stop trying. I've got quests for Dash and Vi to study at the house, and for Mrs. I to supervise. Do I need to advance the story to get more tokens? I give up!


----------



## darkfiry

Did anyone bother to do the quests after welcoming Syndrome? Is there anything important that could happen or else I'm going to leave them until the event is over?


----------



## JPKnapp

I'm curious... how do you arrange your rides & concessions? 

I have mine clustered based on the time it takes to 'harvest'. So all my hourly ones are first, then deeper into the park it gets to my 24 hour buildings. It saves me from looking all around when I do a quick log-in.


----------



## darkfiry

I have to remodel a bit once I unlock the last piece of land near a small world. But, rides in bigger patches of land, in front of and behind california screamin, and in front of space mountain. Misc concessions like burger and anniversary stands filling up any space in between rides. Concessions grouped together in the smaller patches of land or near each other. No order to them though.


----------



## Gymbomom

So excited this morning!! I only needed ONE hat to finish Syndrome. How many hats have I gotten ALL day. A big fat ZERO.


----------



## PrincessS121212

For those struggling with Syndrome, some tips I can recommend are to make sure you have 99% happiness and try to start or end your tasks that drop Syndrome tokens while a parade is going.  I started working on Syndrome tokens late Friday night, and didn't get a single arm band or hat to drop all day Saturday.  Starting on Sunday, I matched them with parades, and they started dropping more regularly, though they dropped in waves.  Sometimes I got nothing, and sometimes I got 4-5 tokens at once.  I also split my tokens between the characters.  Mr.I, Mickey, Mrs. I on arm bands, Violet/Dash, Frozone, Mike on ear hats.  I built the omnidroid city ASAP, and it dropped on average 1 ear hat every 12 hours, or every 3 tries.  Monday night I got the last arm band, so I switched Mrs. I to ear hats and had Mr. I focus on tokens.  Got the last ear hat this morning and welcomed Syndrome just after noon.  
If you are trying to get Syndrome, DO NOT level up the other Incredible characters, as the tasks will drop lower value tokens instead of Syndrome tokens.  I learned this the hard way and lost a whole day Friday getting more Mr.I tokens before I could start on Syndrome again.  You can also skip the sidequests for Mrs.I so she can grab tokens.  You only need 1 hour to welcome Syndrome, so you still have almost 1 day and 23 hours to grab those last few items.


----------



## pangle102

Ahhhhhh! I only need 3 more ears for Syndrome!!! I was so worried that I wasn't going to make it! I have every possible character working on them! Hoping I can welcome him tonight! Fingers crossed. I will be a bit relieved after this event is over!


----------



## mmmears

I really feel sorry for those of you who aren't getting the Syndrome tokens you need to welcome him.  Mine seemed to come in strange clumps (as in, I can play all day, get nothing, and then at 9pm get 4 all at once).  I have him, but I'm still mining tokens to upgrade him and so far, today, I have had NONE drop.  Not as big a deal to me, of course, but the randomness of it is annoying.  (Even with 99% percent happiness and a parade going).  I am wondering if they actually are making it harder towards the end of this thing.

So, not really complaining, but when I looked this morning and needed 3 wrist guards and 2 ear hats I kind of figured I get them sometime today.  Nope.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I only need 5 more arm bands for Syndrome! Last collection no one dropped any, but I'm staying optimistic that I can still make it! I'm so close.. I have to make it!


----------



## JeanJoe

It's about 18 or 19 gems per missing token (e.g. it costs 55 gems if you're missing 3 tokens), so if you're only missing a few parts and are willing to spend some gems, all hope isn't lost.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

JeanJoe said:


> It's about 18 or 19 gems per missing token (e.g. it costs 55 gems if you're missing 3 tokens), so if you're only missing a few parts and are willing to spend some gems, all hope isn't lost.



If it comes down to that within say the last 3 hours of the event, I'll probably spend them, but I'm feeling hopeful it won't come to that!


----------



## mmmears

Sending "good token hunting vibes" to all of you who are still waiting to welcome Syndrome. :


----------



## tweeter

mmmears said:


> Sending "good token hunting vibes" to all of you who are still waiting to welcome Syndrome. :



Ditto that.



BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> If it comes down to that within say the last 3 hours of the event, I'll probably spend them, but I'm feeling hopeful it won't come to that!



Only 6 hats left, so I'm seeing a faint light at the end of this tunnel. Like you though, I'm prepared to spend some gems to help welcome Syndrome.



JeanJoe said:


> It's about 18 or 19 gems per missing token (e.g. it costs 55 gems if you're missing 3 tokens), so if you're only missing a few parts and are willing to spend some gems, all hope isn't lost.



Don't you mean 18 or 19 tokens to attempt to get a token. You might not get the token and then the gems are gone.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Just did another collection and only got one arm band back. 4 more to go.. Ugh


----------



## Airship Ariadne

darkfiry said:


> Did anyone bother to do the quests after welcoming Syndrome? Is there anything important that could happen or else I'm going to leave them until the event is over?


There were a few tasks, very basic stuff, show off his rocket boots for a few hours, etc. Seemed anti-climatic after everything else. Unless there was something that unlocked with Syndrome being level 4 or above, I think I am finished with all the tasks.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I only need 5 more arm bands for Syndrome! Last collection no one dropped any, but I'm staying optimistic that I can still make it! I'm so close.. I have to make it!


I was all set to throw in the towel on syndrome after a TOTAL WASTE OF A DAY, then of course that damn Mr Incredible drops one like five minutes ago.  I'm down to only needing 6 and I'm right back in. 

I'm officially the Michael Corelone of this game.  Every time I think I'm out. . .


----------



## evilqueenmindy

tweeter said:


> Ditto that.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6 hats left, so I'm seeing a faint light at the end of this tunnel. Like you though, I'm prepared to spend some gems to help welcome Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean 18 or 19 tokens to attempt to get a token. You might not get the token and then the gems are gone.


If you click "welcome" on the character without having all the items needed, it'll give you the cost in gems to welcome the character, the number of gems is apparently 18-19 per missing item. (Like right now, I could just end my Syndrome misery for 106 gems.  But then what would I complain about??  Oh right, Donald.)


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

evilqueenmindy said:


> If you click "welcome" on the character without having all the items needed, it'll give you the cost in gems to welcome the character, the number of gems is apparently 18-19 per missing item. (Like right now, I could just end my Syndrome misery for 106 gems.  But then what would I complain about??  Oh right, Donald.)



I would only have to pay 851 gems. Hmm, don't think I'm gonna make it...


----------



## tweeter

evilqueenmindy said:


> If you click "welcome" on the character without having all the items needed, it'll give you the cost in gems to welcome the character, the number of gems is apparently 18-19 per missing item. (Like right now, I could just end my Syndrome misery for 106 gems.  But then what would I complain about??  Oh right, Donald.)



I didn't realize you could do that. I just tried it and found I can finish it right now for 106 gems also. Thanks for pointing that out. Now, do I still want to set that alarm for every 4 hours to really work for Syndrome or sleep and take the easy way out about 40 hours from now? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## MeliMel702

I don't think I'll be getting Syndrome . I need 827 gems if I want to get him.


----------



## Wonderlands

5 days left, got all his wristbands, now I just need 15 of his hats. 

I am *COMMITTED *


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Not sure if this is just a fluke, or if everyone else does this anyway, and I'm just slow on the uptake... I realised that I was sending everyone possible off to collect Syndrome tokens all at the same time, so they were all finishing together & I was getting maybe one token. So I staggered them all, about half an hour apart, and my drop rate has really improved! 
It's a bit of a pain having to check every half hour (and my colleagues might notice I'm disappearing to the ladies room a lot! ), but it does seem to be working & we're all running out of time!! I'm at 100/12/10 now, so I'll keep plugging away & a couple hours before the event ends, I'll spend my gem stock to fill the gap and welcome him anyways. In the meantime I'm levelling up non-Incredible characters to Level 10, so I can add to my gem supply. 
Good luck to all of us still trying!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

2 wristbands left!  Maybe I WILL get through this!


----------



## lgcountry

Well, that's weird.  Syndrome decided he wanted to go back to level 1.  I've already fought Mr. I so he was at level 4. He's ready to level up, but it will be a while because Dash is going up to 10.  I guess it's really not that big a deal.


----------



## Wdw1015

Wonderlands said:


> 5 days left, got all his wristbands, now I just need 15 of his hats.
> 
> I am *COMMITTED *


Mine says I only have 1 day, 12 hours left? Does the time frame differ?


----------



## Ross J 82

Mines the same. Weird it finishes 12am UK time


----------



## mar7967

Windows players get a few extra days because their app update with the event was delayed from the iOS/Android release


----------



## lgcountry

Wdw1015 said:


> Mine says I only have 1 day, 12 hours left? Does the time frame differ?



Windows players received the update a few days after everyone else, so the event ends later for us.  We all have the same number of days for the event.


----------



## emilyhuff

I am almost there! I can see the light! 100/16/19!!! hopefully by tonight Ill have Syndrome!


----------



## Gymbomom

Finally got Syndrome before I went to bed last night. Only took about 18 hours for that stupid last hat. 
I'm leveling up Violet to 9 right now and pretty much ignoring everything else. I have more magic than I've ever had in this game this week. (Bright side) 

Good luck to everyone in the last 36 hours!


----------



## Aria827

I finally got syndrome!


----------



## mmmears

lgcountry said:


> Well, that's weird.  Syndrome decided he wanted to go back to level 1.  I've already fought Mr. I so he was at level 4. He's ready to level up, but it will be a while because Dash is going up to 10.  I guess it's really not that big a deal.



You had him at L4 and now he is back at L1?  Yikes, that sounds awful to me.  My Syndrome is at L3 and it's taking forever to get the wrist guards for L4.  In 24 hours the game dropped ONE.  I have no desire to have to start this stupid thing over again.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

evilqueenmindy said:


> I was all set to throw in the towel on syndrome after a TOTAL WASTE OF A DAY, then of course that damn Mr Incredible drops one like five minutes ago.  I'm down to only needing 6 and I'm right back in.
> 
> I'm officially the Michael Corelone of this game.  Every time I think I'm out. . .




Lol I was also out a few days ago but then I ended up getting all the hats and said 'okay! I'm back in this!!' And now I need like 2 more arm bands and I'll have him, lol this is just driving me crazy. I was totally okay with not getting him but then seeing all those hats collected pulled me right back in.


----------



## SolaFide

Be wary. I just lost 100 gems because the confirmation button didn't appear when I accidentally tapped the buy magic option. I'm so angry.


----------



## lgcountry

Well, I've got the tokens for his L2 when Dash finishes.  If I get gem rewards again for leveling him up, I'm not going to stress it.  I'm just glad he didn't disappear!  Honestly, I'll be glad when the event is over now that I have everyone.  It will be nice to relax and enjoy the game again.  It's been a little stressful.  I've got a lot of leveling characters up, and I need to work on welcoming Zurg and Flora.


----------



## McCoy

SolaFide said:


> Be wary. I just lost 100 gems because the confirmation button didn't appear when I accidentally tapped the buy magic option. I'm so angry.


Same thing just happened to me over the weekend. 400 gems for 5,000 magic, completely wasted. I reached out to customer care and they were basically like, 'oh that's too bad, sorry.'  I'd still try reaching out to them anyway, maybe you'll get someone more sympathetic.  I certainly accept blame for tapping away on the screen too quickly, but it's also not an accident on their part to have the purchase magic screen pop up and be unavoidable, and not have a confirmation once you do click on it. Very frustrating.


----------



## SolaFide

McCoy said:


> Same thing just happened to me over the weekend. 400 gems for 5,000 magic, completely wasted. I reached out to customer care and they were basically like, 'oh that's too bad, sorry.'  I'd still try reaching out to them anyway, maybe you'll get someone more sympathetic.  I certainly accept blame for tapping away on the screen too quickly, but it's also not an accident on their part to have the purchase magic screen pop up and be unavoidable, and not have a confirmation once you do click on it. Very frustrating.



That's terrible.  I sent a ticket too, but I doubt it will help. I wouldn't even be all that mad if gems got you a reasonable amount of magic. But 100 gems (~$5) for 1,000 magic? That's an utter joke. I feel like they stole $5 from me because of their poor screen layout and game functionality (i.e., no confirmation button).


----------



## McCoy

SolaFide said:


> That's terrible.  I sent a ticket too, but I doubt it will help. I wouldn't even be all that mad if gems got you a reasonable amount of magic. But 100 gems (~$5) for 1,000 magic? That's an utter joke. I feel like they stole $5 from me because of their poor screen layout and game functionality (i.e., no confirmation button).


I do hope you have better luck!  But yes, I think that purchase screen is a complete scam. No one in their right mind would spend that many gems on that little magic, for any of the options offered.


----------



## mmmears

lgcountry said:


> Well, I've got the tokens for his L2 when Dash finishes.  If I get gem rewards again for leveling him up, I'm not going to stress it.  I'm just glad he didn't disappear!  Honestly, I'll be glad when the event is over now that I have everyone.  It will be nice to relax and enjoy the game again.  It's been a little stressful.  I've got a lot of leveling characters up, and I need to work on welcoming Zurg and Flora.



Hmm.  Now I'm afraid to level him up. I wonder if this is a known glitch.


----------



## emilyhuff

Finally am welcoming Syndrome!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## beckylou

Is merryweather necessary to the story?


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Syndrome is officially mine! Finally.. Geez..


----------



## darkfiry

beckylou said:


> Is merryweather necessary to the story?


No premium character is required.


----------



## darkfiry

So I just completed the rest of the Incredibles quests and I noticed the building in front the Alice in Wonderland decorations disappeared and was replaced by a pond. It was that tower like building that would show you the "Defeat Syndrome" graphic when you clicked on it. I guess that means all the quests are done? My Syndrome is level 2.


----------



## jascm

Bummed I don't think I'll be welcoming Syndrome, unless I stay up all night and skip work tomorrow... I'm at 77/9/9


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## johde

I'm getting closer I'm at 100/20/11.  The gem cost for me to finish, is getting into the reasonable range.  I'll still keep grinding every 2 hours (for Frozone) to keep knocking the gem cost down.  I'll get 25 back for completing the group.  So, the net cost may not be too bad. I'm just hoping the drops pick up.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

It's a little embarrassing how happy I am that Syndrome is FINALLY BEING WELCOMED THIS MINUTE.

No one in my office understands this.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Syndrome status:  100/20/13.....oh those wonderful non-dropping hats.


----------



## jb405

im at 100/18/14/39K. After being at basically zero coins 2 days ago after building the omnidroid city. Now that I feel like I can make the coins, if those stupid ear hats don't come through for me I'm going to be very unhappy.


----------



## tweeter

I'm at 100/20/17. Three hats to go and my last one dropped at 3:30 a.m. 12 hours ago. (Yes, I woke up in the middle of the night to check for hats.  ) Frustrating is an understatement. I've followed all the suggestions too. Running parades, happiness at 99%, staggering quests. I'll give it a while longer, but I'm really tempted to spend the gems now and get it over with.


----------



## darkfiry

Haha I woke up too so I understand. Don't give up! You've still got a day to go. Spend gems tomorrow before it ends.


----------



## ChuckSap

I was finally able to get all the incredibles characters. I am finished leveling up:
Dash level 9
Mrs. 9
Frozone 9
Mr 4
Syndrome 4
Violet 9

My question is what will happen with the incredible coins? Should I spend them on decorations? I don't want to lose the coins in 24hours. Help!!!


----------



## mshanson3121

so it seems like its done? When i assign tasks now all i get is the Incredibles money, I can't earn anything towards characters. Pretty disappointed - there's 24 hours left, I was close to getting Mr. Incredible. But seems like they're shutting it all down early.


----------



## tweeter

tweeter said:


> I'm at 100/20/17. Three hats to go and my last one dropped at 3:30 a.m. 12 hours ago. (Yes, I woke up in the middle of the night to check for hats.  ) Frustrating is an understatement. I've followed all the suggestions too. Running parades, happiness at 99%, staggering quests. I'll give it a while longer, but I'm really tempted to spend the gems now and get it over with.





darkfiry said:


> Haha I woke up too so I understand. Don't give up! You've still got a day to go. Spend gems tomorrow before it ends.



So.... 30 minutes after I posted this, the first three quests finish. All three dropped a hat. Just like that, I'm done waiting for Syndrome. He has been welcomed.


----------



## ShaunsDonuts

Does anyone know... IF I get all the items for syndrome but there's less time left than it takes for him to be welcomed... Will he still be mine? Or if he isn't done processing before Time is up, will I lose him?


----------



## darkfiry

Probably lose him since he isn't technically welcomed yet.


----------



## lgcountry

I'd go for it anyway!


----------



## Natalie LJ

I'm at 100/20/18. I'm levelling up Mrs I to Lv8 because she has a quest for Syndromes hat. I think she has 6 hours left. Hopefully Syndrome will be welcomed by tonight, but all I'm doing right now is resending Frozone, Dash and Violet and Mike on their drop quests. I don't have enough to buy the Omnidroid City, if I bought it then I would have to scramble to get more coins. But yesterday I managed to drop about 3 hats so fingers crossed.


----------



## Just1Princess

I've earned one ear hat for Syndrome in the last 24 hrs and still need one more to finish!  Super frustrating!  My game also glitches showing the hat as unavailable in tasks, @mshanson3121 but it corrected when I restarted.


----------



## fab1976

I got Syndrome finally!  No hats for over 24 hours then yesterday lots dropped and today the final 4.  Dang game had me wondering if I'd welcome him but I did it! Now to see what happens at the end of it all!


----------



## mshanson3121

Just1Princess said:


> I've earned one ear hat for Syndrome in the last 24 hrs and still need one more to finish!  Super frustrating!  My game also glitches showing the hat as unavailable in tasks, @mshanson3121 but it corrected when I restarted.



I tried that but still nothing. Just tried it again and this time it worked thankfully!


----------



## Gymbomom

Okay I don't see them having Indcredi Coins disappear as they did so many specials for buy gems get coins.
They have to turn into something


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I welcomed syndrome a few days ago so now that I have everything I've been focusing on the story quests again.
Finally got all the drops for Zurg and Aurora! They've both now been welcomed and I just desperately need to get Donald drops. 4 hats and 5 ears to go! I really want to get to at least prince Phillip before there's a new big update of characters.
Does anyone know when the next update will be?


----------



## Brittany_Collier

Since there is only 19 hours left and I'm only halfway done with welcoming syndrome, can I still welcome him after the event or is he going to be gone once the event is over? I have 45,000 incredicoins, I have the 100 Incredible symbol things, and I only have like 15 armbands and 12 hats.


----------



## Gymbomom

Brittany_Collier said:


> Since there is only 19 hours left and I'm only halfway done with welcoming syndrome, can I still welcome him after the event or is he going to be gone once the event is over? I have 45,000 incredicoins, I have the 100 Incredible symbol things, and I only have like 15 armbands and 12 hats.



If it were me I would keep going till the last moment and spend the gems to get it. It shouldn't be that much for only a few tokens


----------



## cakester

In the process of waiting for a solitary armband for Syndrome to drop (so I could hopefully level him to Level 4 before this event ends and use up those darn Incredicoins I've stocked up on), I've managed to open it's a small world, get the Welcome Aurora quest (currently at 15/3/4 for Aurora), level Mr. Incredible up to Level 9 (and collect most of his tokens for level 10!), finish out 3 12+ hour Zurg quests, and get my magic levels up to 60K.

Normally, I'd be saying "quel dommage," but in this case... I'm doing my happy dance!

I'm waiting for the last minute to level up Mr. Incredible to level 10 before the event ends in 17.5 hours so I can hopefully level up Syndrome one more time. *crossing my fingers*


----------



## PrincessrRapunzel

ChuckSap said:


> I was finally able to get all the incredibles characters. I am finished leveling up:
> Dash level 9
> Mrs. 9
> Frozone 9
> Mr 4
> Syndrome 4
> Violet 9
> 
> My question is what will happen with the incredible coins? Should I spend them on decorations? I don't want to lose the coins in 24hours. Help!!!


I have the same question too. I just welcomed Syndrome (finally!!!) and I have no idea what I should do with the incredible coins now.


----------



## rainpetal

All my remaining tokens for Syndrome dropped this morning for me. Great way to start the day. I'll just barely manage to finish all the quests before time expires. Woohoo!


----------



## Natalie LJ

Update: The last 2 ear hats dropped for Syndrome and I managed to welcome him with 12 hours left. I was immediately greeted with a quest to build the city but I cannot yet. Then I had a quest to Beat the Obstacle Course (60 secs) then one to Go to THE Incredible House (60 minutes) just waiting for that to finish.


----------



## Brittany_Collier

Gymbomom said:


> If it were me I would keep going till the last moment and spend the gems to get it. It shouldn't be that much for only a few tokens



I was definitely thinking about that! Lol but since I posted that last night I now only have 4 arm bands left and 4 hats left to get which will only put me back 140 gems which isn't too bad. Especially if I get two more of either token it'll drop down to 106 which means I just have to buy a few more gems rather than the bigger pack. I did the math as i've been earning and each of the epic tokens is worth about 17 gems each.


----------



## Brittany_Collier

cakester said:


> In the process of waiting for a solitary armband for Syndrome to drop (so I could hopefully level him to Level 4 before this event ends and use up those darn Incredicoins I've stocked up on), I've managed to open it's a small world, get the Welcome Aurora quest (currently at 15/3/4 for Aurora), level Mr. Incredible up to Level 9 (and collect most of his tokens for level 10!), finish out 3 12+ hour Zurg quests, and get my magic levels up to 60K.
> 
> Normally, I'd be saying "quel dommage," but in this case... I'm doing my happy dance!
> 
> I'm waiting for the last minute to level up Mr. Incredible to level 10 before the event ends in 17.5 hours so I can hopefully level up Syndrome one more time. *crossing my fingers*



there is someone I follow who has been writing blog posts about the game, and she said in questions with the developers we may be able to level them up even after the event, and the incredicoins needed will be replaced with magic like with all the other characters.


----------



## Gymbomom

Brittany_Collier said:


> I was definitely thinking about that! Lol but since I posted that last night I now only have 4 arm bands left and 4 hats left to get which will only put me back 140 gems which isn't too bad. Especially if I get two more of either token it'll drop down to 106 which means I just have to buy a few more gems rather than the bigger pack. I did the math as i've been earning and each of the epic tokens is worth about 17 gems each.


And I had to admit I used a few gems to end tasks early when I was walking into a long meeting or going to bed and they still didn't drop a token. So this might have been cheaper for me to do. Ugh


----------



## cakester

Brittany_Collier said:


> there is someone I follow who has been writing blog posts about the game, and she said in questions with the developers we may be able to level them up even after the event, and the incredicoins needed will be replaced with magic like with all the other characters.



I know we can level up what Incredibles characters we've welcomed after the event, I'm just wanting to use up the event currency before time runs out, because the developers also said the costs would be going up after the event ends... Might as well try to use up what's free flowing right now, instead of struggle to level up with what every other character/attraction grapples to use! No one yet knows if it's going to be a 1:1 conversion from Incredicoins to magic... but I sure hope so! Someone posted a few pages back about someone having a glitch where their Incredicoins disappeared and instead had extra gems... who knows if that's the actual case and if so, what the ratio would be...


----------



## ShaunsDonuts

I literally have every Incredible attraction/decoration/character EXCEPT Syndrome. 
I need 4 arm bands and 8 hats to finally welcome him with only 9 hours left. 
I refuse to spend any real money, so I'm so sad I probably won't complete the set before the event Ends, but I'm going to keep trying. I am quite proud that I got this far without spending any money though!


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Ok, so I just caved & used gems to finish off and welcome Syndrome!! I was only 2 wrist bands away, but was sick of waiting, so, as it was only 38 gems, I went for it!! What I didn't know, having never done that before, is that, by using gems, you also skip the time needed to welcome them. He went to green tick instantly. So for anyone still struggling & trying to reduce the number of gems you need to spend on him, you really can hang on to the very last couple of minutes of the countdown, before spending gems and welcoming him. I was expecting to still have to wait the 60 minutes welcome time, but no!! Will see if I can level him up some more in the time left, although that's less urgent, as I can do that afterwards, but I've got 86,000 incredi-coins left, so may as well spend some of them.... Am hoping they do convert them to gems, but doubt the exchange rate will be overly generous!


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Been having more fun playing Pokemon Go lately. Finished Syndrome welcome and all Incredibles attractions and decorations days ago, still have not spent 1 cent on th game!


----------



## dacutebuggy

Does anyone know what will happen to the IncrediCoins when the event ends?  I won't be able to finish up leveling a lot of the incredible characters that need leveling, but I also don't want those coins to just disappear and go to waste!


----------



## jb405

Still 3 ear hats to go.... Not feeling very confident about it


----------



## mmmears

dacutebuggy said:


> Does anyone know what will happen to the IncrediCoins when the event ends?  I won't be able to finish up leveling a lot of the incredible characters that need leveling, but I also don't want those coins to just disappear and go to waste!



I've asked also and I don't think anyone knows.  I have A LOT of incredicoins and I hope they get turned into magic or gems or something.  In the meantime, I think I'm going to start leveling Frozone to level 10 today, before the event is over, so I can pay for it with those coins instead of magic.  I have barely enough magic for what I need (in terms of characters) but not enough to buy those optional attractions and pieces of land).


----------



## dacutebuggy

mmmears said:


> I've asked also and I don't think anyone knows.  I have A LOT of incredicoins and I hope they get turned into magic or gems or something.  In the meantime, I think I'm going to start leveling Frozone to level 10 today, before the event is over, so I can pay for it with those coins instead of magic.  I have barely enough magic for what I need (in terms of characters) but not enough to buy those optional attractions and pieces of land).


I got stuck trying to welcome Mr. Incredible (it took me five days to get all of the posters--my success rate was about 1/7 tasks would drop one!), so I didn't get to welcome up Violet or Dash or Mrs. I as much as I would have liked to. I'll see how much I can do today before it ends! Would be nice if I could level up them at the same time, but alas... My character book remains filled with all but four characters needing leveling!


----------



## rileyroo120

I have given up hope on welcoming Syndrome. I haven't had a single thing drop for him in 2 full days. I've checked back every 2-4 hrs depending on the task and would send the characters out for more to no avail. I'm so disappointed. I'm missing 11 tokens so the gem cost is extremely high.


----------



## Drizzle2008

I had the last 6 hats drop today.  Finally over with....










Frozone (Level 2) dropped the most hats (shorter times), followed by Helen (Level 8), Omnidroid City and Mike (Level 5), Violet (Level 8) and Dash (Level 7) gave me about 2-3 hats.


----------



## mmmears

Congrats to everyone who is getting Syndrome (finally) at this late hour!  :


----------



## ThePopUpDance

I have to say this game has really frustrated me when it comes to Syndrome. Over the last 4 days I've had 2 ear hats drop, making me short 10 to finish him. I've done everything I'm supposed to do, stayed on all the characters as soon as their tasks were finished, kept the parade running, kept happiness up at 99%, etc...and basically nothing. At that drop rate, it would take me another 20 days to finish him. I've had everything else I needed for him for more than 4 days.

Just really disappointing. How are you supposed to complete an event when they don't give you a fair shot to do so?


----------



## BoltzNBrew

I need one more syndrome ears. I have 2 hours left and 4 chances to get it with 10 min to spare.  As long as I start welcoming Syndrome before the end I will get him?


----------



## darkfiry

ThePopUpDance said:


> I have to say this game has really frustrated me when it comes to Syndrome. Over the last 4 days I've had 2 ear hats drop, making me short 10 to finish him. I've done everything I'm supposed to do, stayed on all the characters as soon as their tasks were finished, kept the parade running, kept happiness up at 99%, etc...and basically nothing. At that drop rate, it would take me another 20 days to finish him. I've had everything else I needed for him for more than 4 days.
> 
> Just really disappointing. How are you supposed to complete an event when they don't give you a fair shot to do so?


I'm sorry, that just sounds like really horrible luck.  They always seemed to drop in groups for me one or two times a day. I've stopped bothering to keep my happiness at max and around 85%-95% since I haven't noticed it make much of a difference as long as you're in the max happiness level.



BoltzNBrew said:


> I need one more syndrome ears. I have 2 hours left and 4 chances to get it with 10 min to spare.  As long as I start welcoming Syndrome before the end I will get him?


I would not bet on it because they said you can only keep the character if they were welcomed (No welcome = no character. I doubt currently trying to welcome counts). But it's worth trying?


----------



## BoltzNBrew

darkfiry said:


> I would not bet on it because they said you can only keep the character if they were welcomed (No welcome = no character. I doubt currently trying to welcome counts). But it's worth trying?



Good question.  Might be worth it to just pay 21 Gems and not risk wasting all that time to not get him. I will get 25 back once I have him. hmmm....


----------



## cakester

ThePopUpDance said:


> I have to say this game has really frustrated me when it comes to Syndrome. Over the last 4 days I've had 2 ear hats drop, making me short 10 to finish him. I've done everything I'm supposed to do, stayed on all the characters as soon as their tasks were finished, kept the parade running, kept happiness up at 99%, etc...and basically nothing. At that drop rate, it would take me another 20 days to finish him. I've had everything else I needed for him for more than 4 days.
> 
> Just really disappointing. How are you supposed to complete an event when they don't give you a fair shot to do so?



I honestly don't think the event was a "fair shot" to begin with and more or less a money grab from the game... Remember the goal of this app is to make a profit for Gameloft/Disney. I'm sure they did that with all the bundles they offered in the first place. Plus look how Jaysen Headley rushed to welcome characters for his blog with gems for page views... Money grab.



BoltzNBrew said:


> I need one more syndrome ears. I have 2 hours left and 4 chances to get it with 10 min to spare.  As long as I start welcoming Syndrome before the end I will get him?



I'd hope if he's being used in your character book, he'd be yours to keep. But that's wishful thinking... and probably not the case. (If you need to speed him up with gems just to be sure, since he's only got a 60 minute welcoming time, it's 4 gems to get him right away. )


----------



## cakester

BoltzNBrew said:


> Good question.  Might be worth it to just pay 21 Gems and not risk wasting all that time to not get him. I will get 25 back once I have him. hmmm....



I'd wait until the last possible second (after your last hat collection attempts) to make sure you don't spend unnecessary gems.


----------



## squirrel

I haven't paid anything to play the game.  I didn't use gem to get  Frozone and it looks like I'm out of time to get Syndrome.  Wish I had checked this thread when battling, so I could have tried the cheat.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else annoyed that, once you get Syndrome, he isn't at all helpful?  It would be nice if he helped collect tokens for other characters, or even himself...


----------



## ThePopUpDance

cakester said:


> I honestly don't think the event was a "fair shot" to begin with and more or less a money grab from the game... Remember the goal of this app is to make a profit for Gameloft/Disney. I'm sure they did that with all the bundles they offered in the first place. Plus look how Jaysen Headley rushed to welcome characters for his blog with gems for page views... Money grab.


And I get that. On the other hand, it's disappointing to see people all around me who haven't paid money to play the game either, and they seem to have no problems getting items to drop at least once in a while.


----------



## Natalie LJ

I've just finished building the City, and I've got at least 2 more quests to do arghhh, I very much doubt that the undone quests will disappear, but I think the rewards may turn into normal magic.


----------



## squirrel

Not long until we all find out!


----------



## cakester

2000 Incredicoins = 1 gem. Man I was hoping for the magic!


----------



## Natalie LJ

Okay so guys your incredicoins convert to gems, I only got 2. The currency to level up the incredibles is now magic. My current quests that I am doing did not stop or disappear, so if you are only just in the welcoming process, you should be fine.


----------



## mmmears

Just got 40 gems.  I was hoping for magic, too, but I'll take the gems.  Maybe I can buy a premium character with them.


----------



## squirrel

cakester said:


> 2000 Incredicoins = 1 gem. Man I was hoping for the magic!


I got 32 Gems, I love it.  Need gems more than magic.

Still have Syndrome on my list of quests but I can't complete him.  I guess when I get out of the game that will disappear.

Omnidroid City still says I have a chance of collecting parts for Syndrome.


----------



## cakester

Well slap me silly. Looks like there are deals on leveling up Incredibles characters right now. 

Woohoo! I don't have to wait for two more Syndrome ear hats to level him up to level 5... and the difference between magic (3700 needed) and the required Incredicoins (10000 were needed) is insane! Awesome.


----------



## mmmears

OK - I'm happy that now the Incredibles characters are giving magic and that Syndrome can now "hunt" for tokens.


----------



## cakester

Syndrome now can collect his own hats with his 60 minute task.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

Yaaayy I got syndrome just on time so now my Incredibles collection is complete and I got 9 gems as an currency exchange wouhou


----------



## johde

I got 1 gem.  but I was able to get Omnidroid city and Syndrome only cost me 34 gems (before the 25 gem reward for finishing the group).  But, It took an hour and a half of solid tapping.  I also had just enough to start Frozone on his next level.


----------



## mmmears

cakester said:


> Well slap me silly. Looks like there are deals on leveling up Incredibles characters right now.
> 
> Woohoo! I don't have to wait for two more Syndrome ear hats to level him up to level 5... and the difference between magic (3700 needed) and the required Incredicoins (10000 were needed) is insane! Awesome.



Ooh!  I didn't even notice this.  I need about 1/2 the tokens to level him up compared to what was listed before.  Yay!

Oops - spoke too soon.  It looks like Mrs. and Mr. and Dash & Violet's tasks will now NOT lead to any Syndrome drops.  Did they change the tasks?  (they are in the middle of the 2-hour tasks that led to the wrist guards when the switch happened).


----------



## 10CJ

I did not complete Syndrome in time, but I figured that would be the case. 

I did get 15 gems from my coins.


----------



## Wdw1015

Who would everyone recommend spending gems on? Pluto? I guess who gives you the most bang for your buck?


----------



## mmmears

Personally, I like Pluto.  He wasn't so many gems, and he has really helped me collect the tokens I have needed for Donald Duck.  I don't have most of the "premium" characters, though, so perhaps other posters will have better advice.


----------



## darkfiry

Awesome! I was hoping for gems. The float is now disabled and says coming soon if you didn't buy it.

Ms. I to 10 costs 3 more masks, 7 more ears, 6550 magic.
Dash to 10 costs same trophies, 4 more ears, 9500 magic.
Violet to 10 costs 4 more head bands, 5 less ears, 9900 magic.
Mr. I to 6 costs 3 less posters, 2 less ears.
Frozone to 7 costs more everything.

Guess I'll have to start farming those tokens again. Woody has a 6 hour quest now to get Ms I's ears or Frozone shoes


----------



## emz43

liljc said:


> I know I've seen complaints about various glitches that hurt the game play, but I think I found a glitch some people might like.  I had just started the 2nd round of all my Incredible characters battling the Omnidroid when the palm of my hand accidentally tapped the social icon exiting me from my game and taking me to some computer park.  I hate bothering with the social thing because I don't think its worth the effort to go collect a tiny bit of magic so I immediately hit the home button to go back to my park.  When I got back it said all of my Incredible characters were done with their battle Omnidroid quest and so I started them all on round 3.  I figured what the heck lets repeat what just happened and see if it ends the task again.  Sure enough I tapped the Social icon, stopped in for a second at another park, then went back home right away and my characters were all done with round 3.  Since each round takes 4 hours that saved me nearly 8 hours of battling the Omnidroid.  Looks like the process can be repeated as many times as you care to exploit it.




liljc, you posted this awesome glitch so wanted to pay it forward to you. Seems once the Incredibles event ended, Dash & Violet's joint task, "Sibling Team Work" earns 270 magic in 3 minutes. Hahaha. I hope you have this too ;-)


----------



## cakester

I have all the premium characters, and if you're getting one, go for Pluto!


----------



## darkfiry

Don't have all the premiums, but Pluto is awesome! I think the rest are mainly for fun and looks right now  I love my Max anyway <3


----------



## Wdw1015

I wasn't able to get Syndrome but when I click on him in the character book, it says "Defeat the Omnidroid Boss".  I'm confused about what that means?


----------



## Airship Ariadne

17 gems here, glad it wasn't magic...I'll take gems over magic any day. And Syndrome is leveling up just fine post close...so looks like the characters will be able to be leveled up without waiting for a special event reward to do so (after playing Disney's Star Wars Commander where the event A-wings would only level up in events at first, I was concerned).


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

How come I cannot get syndrome tokens anymore? In Syndrome's character profile I click on the token to send others to do some tasks and only Mickey shows up to get the utility gauntlet token but when I click on it Mickey does not have any syndrome's token and same thing for his hats, only Mike shows up but Mike does not have the syndrome's ears token either.


----------



## mmmears

emz43 said:


> liljc, you posted this awesome glitch so wanted to pay it forward to you. Seems once the Incredibles event ended, Dash & Violet's joint task, "Sibling Team Work" earns 270 magic in 3 minutes. Hahaha. I hope you have this too ;-)



Thanks for the heads up.  I guess I know what I will be doing every 3 minutes this evening (or until they change it).  :


----------



## PrincessS121212

mmmears said:


> Ooh!  I didn't even notice this.  I need about 1/2 the tokens to level him up compared to what was listed before.  Yay!
> 
> Oops - spoke too soon.  It looks like Mrs. and Mr. and Dash & Violet's tasks will now NOT lead to any Syndrome drops.  Did they change the tasks?  (they are in the middle of the 2-hour tasks that led to the wrist guards when the switch happened).



Yes, a lot of the characters switched tasks.  
Woody can now get Syndrome arm bands, but it is 6 hours.  
Mickey and Mike are off arm bands.  
The characters who could get Mr. I ear hats are now 1 hour long quests.  
Goofy can now do a 4 hour quest for Syndrome ears, and Sarge can do 6 hours for Syndrome ear hats.
I'll post more as I discover them.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Wdw1015 said:


> Who would everyone recommend spending gems on? Pluto? I guess who gives you the most bang for your buck?



Pluto is excellent, helping out with the Pete battle, Bo Peep and Donald items, and most of his quests are 8 hours or less.
Rex is moderately useful.  He helped with battling Zurg and getting Zurg tokens and a 1 hour quest that to grant wishes for happiness, which can be helpful.
Walle is adorable but useless, so only get him if you have everyone else.  His tasks are only good for magic or helping with Eve for the most part.
Maximus is expensive, but probably the second most useful besides Pluto.  His 2-4 hour quests help a lot with Flynn, Rapunzel, and Mother Gothel items, plus the M. Gothel battle.
Merriweather is who I'd get 3rd.  She is the cheapest and really helped getting items for Flora, Fauna, and Aurora.


----------



## poosiegirl

Is there any way to get Dash ears now? When I click on the box o see who gets them it says complete more quests to unlock more quests and characters.  But the only quest I have right now is to welcome Mother Gothel.  At least I got him to level 8 before the event ended.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

poosiegirl said:


> Is there any way to get Dash ears now? When I click on the box o see who gets them it says complete more quests to unlock more quests and characters.  But the only quest I have right now is to welcome Mother Gothel.  At least I got him to level 8 before the event ended.


it says the same thing for me, I've got him at level 7.  Must be a glitch


----------



## PrincessS121212

PrincessS121212 said:


> Yes, a lot of the characters switched tasks.
> Woody can now get Syndrome arm bands, but it is 6 hours.
> Mickey and Mike are off arm bands.
> The characters who could get Mr. I ear hats are now 1 hour long quests.
> Goofy can now do a 4 hour quest for Syndrome ears, and Sarge can do 6 hours for Syndrome ear hats.
> I'll post more as I discover them.



Looks like Violet and Dash can get Mr. I posters separately: 6 min for Dash, 8 min for Violet
Violet can get Syndrome ear hats by herself on 1 hour quest
Syndrome can get his arm bands and ear hats on 1 hour quest
Mrs. I can get Syndrome arm bands on 1 hour quest


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Thanks to being preoccupied with getting Syndrome over the last couple days, I didn't notice I was so close to getting Donald & Phillip!  Just started welcoming Phillip, and I only need one more Ear hat to get Donald.  Woo!


----------



## disneym2m

Wow.  I was able to welcome Syndrome with 3 minutes to spare.

Annnnnndddddd... I just noticed that the Incredibles will/may be back in the future.  Not sure If I can handle the Incredibles again...lol.  What else can they do?

 Of course, this event made me want to watch the movie again. Maybe once I have de-Incredible myself...lol.

Thank you to everyone for your helpful links and suggestions.  I really appreciate the share of information.

So now onto welcoming Zurg.  He has been waiting for like 2 weeks.


----------



## Aeriee

I was unfortunalty not able to welcome Syndrome ): but when I went to look in the character book, it says 'coming soon'. Does anyone know if there might be another chance to get him?

Also, does anyone know if there is a new update coming anytime soon with new characters/ land expansion??


----------



## Vohdre

poosiegirl said:


> Is there any way to get Dash ears now? When I click on the box o see who gets them it says complete more quests to unlock more quests and characters.  But the only quest I have right now is to welcome Mother Gothel.  At least I got him to level 8 before the event ended.



Same for Frozone Ears.  I had them all (he is level 9) to get him to 10.  They raised the amount you need by 2, except now there's no quest to get them...


----------



## Natalie LJ

There's a task for Dash and Violet "Sibling Teamwork" (3 minutes) and it earns you 200+ magic, so use this before it gets fixed!


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## PrincessrRapunzel

Natalie LJ said:


> There's a task for Dash and Violet "Sibling Teamwork" (3 minutes) and it earns you 200+ magic, so use this before it gets fixed!


Thank you for that! 
Urgh, my Dash is in his 24 hrs leveling up


----------



## Ross J 82

The 270 is amazing for Dash, not too good when I need to be working today.


----------



## minniesBFF

So, I didn't get Syndrome, and I wasn't even going to get Mr. I either. I needed 5 more posters with 2 minutes left.  I debated up until the last second and decided to spend gems to finish him up just because I didn't want to finish the event without getting everyone in the Incredibles family.  Plus, I was really under the impression that if you didn't get all the characters before the event was over, you were SOL.  Apparently that's not the case so I'm a little frustrated with myself for spending the gems, but oh well.  I got the 20 for completing the incredibles collection, and I got 10 for my leftover incredicoins so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Didn't notice the magic thing with Dash and Violet so I hope it's still there in 10 mins when they finish their task lol. Also, just now when I logged in I noticed that The Incredibles in the character book went back to saying they need incredicoins to upgrade them instead of magic like it went to after the event was over. Also, their tokens went down after the event, so like instead of needing 8 of something it went to 4, but now it's back up. This happening for everyone?


----------



## MuggleBorn731

fan1bsb97 said:


> Didn't notice the magic thing with Dash and Violet so I hope it's still there in 10 mins when they finish their task lol. Also, just now when I logged in I noticed that The Incredibles in the character book went back to saying they need incredicoins to upgrade them instead of magic like it went to after the event was over. Also, their tokens went down after the event, so like instead of needing 8 of something it went to 4, but now it's back up. This happening for everyone?



Mine is doing this too (showing tokens required to upgrade the Incredibles in the character book)! I had thought maybe it was Bc I had Ms I upgrading when the event ended.  In a "misery loves company" way, I'm glad someone else is seeing it too.


----------



## ch1sm1s

MuggleBorn731 said:


> Mine is doing this too (showing tokens required to upgrade the Incredibles in the character book)! I had thought maybe it was Bc I had Ms I upgrading when the event ended.  In a "misery loves company" way, I'm glad someone else is seeing it too.



I'm also seeing the same thing.  Which unfortunately is preventing me from leveling them! I sent them a ticket through Customer Care, hopefully they'll get this resolved soon..


----------



## MuggleBorn731

ch1sm1s said:


> I'm also seeing the same thing.  Which unfortunately is preventing me from leveling them! I sent them a ticket through Customer Care, hopefully they'll get this resolved soon..



And the Omnidroid City. I didn't get it Bc I didn't have the token for it and Syndrome. Now it's locked agai saying I have to beat the Omnidroid Boss to unlock. Ugh.


----------



## fan1bsb97

On the bright side it helps you overcollect the tokens so you won't need to collect as many for the next level's upgrade.

I feel so behind most of you. I'm trying to welcome Roz (I think I only have one pair of glasses after almost a week of this), Eve, and Pete. I just got a quest to clear a section for 50,000 magic, but there's a whole other section I never cleared for 25,000. I'm so low on magic but this Dash and Violet thing is really helping since I need about a MILLION to clear everything and actually buy another attraction and upgrade everyone.

Do any of you have any tips on which order to do things in? I'm upgrading Pluto to level 10 right now and I figure I'll just keep upgrading characters one at a time, but so many require SO MUCH magic, and I don't know which order to do things in or what priority. I guess I just have to be patient!

ETA: The Dash/Violet magic has been brought down to like 13 or something like that


----------



## emilyhuff

UGH! The dash and violet magic has gone from 270 to 13. BOOOOO


----------



## mmmears

emilyhuff said:


> UGH! The dash and violet magic has gone from 270 to 13. BOOOOO



I just noticed this, too.  So sad.  Guess I have more time to do other things, today, though.  I did get quite a bit of extra magic with this one.  Too bad it was mostly available when I was sleeping.


----------



## johde

fan1bsb97 said:


> Do any of you have any tips on which order to do things in? I'm upgrading Pluto to level 10 right now and I figure I'll just keep upgrading characters one at a time, but so many require SO MUCH magic, and I don't know which order to do things in or what priority. I guess I just have to be patient!


I'm not as far as some of the people here.  I welcomed Flynn Rider and I'm working on Rapunzel.  My general strategy has been.

1. Work on Major Event items (we just finished the first major event with the Incredible.)  Since these are limited time, everything else takes a back seat to these.
2. Build/Maintain Happiness.  Having ecstatic guests boosts magic, experience, and drop rates.  If the happiness meter drops, one of my first goals is to bring it back up again.
3. Welcome Characters
4. Quest items.  To get new characters/land, you need to complete quests.
5. Upgrade Characters.  I tend to upgrade my lowest characters first unless a given quest (item 3) requires me to upgrade a higher level character.   Then, I'll bump them to the top of the upgrading order.  So, right now, I have a couple of level 10 characters but a lot of level 6-8 characters.  After the Incredible's event, I have a ton of characters ready to be upgraded but I was keeping them all getting incredicoins to upgrade them sooner.  I'm also saving magic to get Rapunzel and open up the 65,000 magic land area.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

Always complaints on both sides. People who have Syndrome wish he was never available again cause they "earned" him,they arnt going to just shelve content forever that they worked on. Of course the event was to get money, did you think they were in the making you free games business? And the ones who didn't get him cry that for the 1st time they had characters that you had to work for not just buy (even though many bought tokens at the end with gems.) it's just a game, remember that and Disney likes $ so the incredibles will be back.


----------



## Wdw1015

I've been kicking butt on collecting the magic from Dash and now it's collecting Incredicoines again but doesn't register them anywhere? I liked the other glitch much better!


----------



## JPKnapp

Does anyone know how to collect Dash's ears besides parades? I had Dash ready to go to level 10 when the event ended and now there are different amounts to level him up. But none of my characters have that token as a reward. Am I missing something?


----------



## liljc

emz43 said:


> liljc, you posted this awesome glitch so wanted to pay it forward to you. Seems once the Incredibles event ended, Dash & Violet's joint task, "Sibling Team Work" earns 270 magic in 3 minutes. Hahaha. I hope you have this too ;-)



I missed this, but thanks for posting I'm sure others saw it and took advantage of it.  I have way more magic than I could ever possibly spend in this game so it's ok.  

Does anybody know when they will be doing the next big upgrade to add new characters and new quests?


----------



## darkfiry

fan1bsb97 said:


> On the bright side it helps you overcollect the tokens so you won't need to collect as many for the next level's upgrade.
> 
> I feel so behind most of you. I'm trying to welcome Roz (I think I only have one pair of glasses after almost a week of this), Eve, and Pete. I just got a quest to clear a section for 50,000 magic, but there's a whole other section I never cleared for 25,000. I'm so low on magic but this Dash and Violet thing is really helping since I need about a MILLION to clear everything and actually buy another attraction and upgrade everyone.
> 
> Do any of you have any tips on which order to do things in? I'm upgrading Pluto to level 10 right now and I figure I'll just keep upgrading characters one at a time, but so many require SO MUCH magic, and I don't know which order to do things in or what priority. I guess I just have to be patient!
> 
> ETA: The Dash/Violet magic has been brought down to like 13 or something like that


You should focus on Roz and Pete tokens. Eve will be useful for collecting tokens a little later so you can wait on her. You can buy the Wall-E float for Eve tokens! It'll be slow, but it beats sending your characters on tasks for her tokens.

1. *Build a ton of concessions.* You have to spend money to make money.
2. *Story quests!* The Minnie quests were the worst since they were all so long, but once that was over with, it's much more tolerable now. It doesn't get worse.
3. *Get new characters first.* Reason being is that they will allow you to advance the story to get more characters.
4. *Level up new characters* (to the 5 to 7 range). For the most part, they just need to be leveled up a few times to do story quests. Some characters have a side quest when they are level 10, but it's not required. You can check the wiki to figure out which quests will lead you to unlock new pieces of land or characters.
5. *Level up all characters* (to 9). I don't like locking up my storybook for 24hours, so I usually save the level 10 upgrades until I don't think I'll have an upgrade available anytime soon.

That's my normal priority list when there isn't an event going on.



liljc said:


> I missed this, but thanks for posting I'm sure others saw it and took advantage of it.  I have way more magic than I could ever possibly spend in this game so it's ok.
> 
> Does anybody know when they will be doing the next big upgrade to add new characters and new quests?


I hope it's not soon, I need a break from that month long event!


----------



## kathyk671

evilqueenmindy said:


> Thanks to being preoccupied with getting Syndrome over the last couple days, I didn't notice I was so close to getting Donald & Phillip!  Just started welcoming Phillip, and I only need one more Ear hat to get Donald.  Woo!



Same here, but with Zurg! I figured I might not really bother with Zurg, but I didn't have anything better for Randall to do while I was focusing on the Incredibles stuff so I just kept sending him to throw tomatoes ever 12 hours. Didn't even realize he'd gotten all the ears until yesterday.


----------



## jypfoto

Event ended, Mother Gothel unlocked.  Have all the characters unlocked now.  At this point content is dry and boring.  All that's left is leveling up characters and hoping that upgraded levels brings forth a quest.  Just upgraded Donald and it started a 24 hr quest.  

Looks like I'll be checking in every 6-8 hours now instead of hourly since there's no more characters to welcome and no more event to work on.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Re:
I feel so behind most of you. I'm trying to welcome Roz (I think I only have one pair of glasses after almost a week of this), Eve, and Pete. I just got a quest to clear a section for 50,000 magic, but there's a whole other section I never cleared for 25,000. I'm so low on magic but this Dash and Violet thing is really helping since I need about a MILLION to clear everything and actually buy another attraction and upgrade everyone.

Do any of you have any tips on which order to do things in? I'm upgrading Pluto to level 10 right now and I figure I'll just keep upgrading characters one at a time, but so many require SO MUCH magic, and I don't know which order to do things in or what priority. I guess I just have to be patient!


Definitely focus on Roz first, then Pete, and Eve last.  Eve doesn't get you much tokenwise until you start working on the Tangled/Sleeping Beauty quests.  I generally did a balance of things:  Do quests that progress the story, and while a character is on that quest, send any characters that can get tokens for that character on quests so that in between the storyline you can level them up.  Any characters that can't get the tokens you need, send on short 1-4 hour quests to up your magic levels so you can progress the game without getting held up.

Example: When welcoming Roz and Pete, I had 4-5 characters focusing on getting tokens for Just Roz and Pete.  Any characters who couldn't get tokens for them, I sent on short quests for magic or picked 1 character to level up that didn't affect anything.  Generally I woke up, collected everything in the morning and put everyone on 1-4 hour quests.  At lunch, collect again, put everyone back on 1-4 hour quests, 8 hours at the longest.  Get home from work, put everyone on 1-6 hour quests.  Just before bed, put everyone on 6-8 hour quests (unless the quest is 12 hours and gets me a token, at which point I'll do that before bed so they finish during my lunch break the next day).  Doing this strategy usually nets you 4+ tokens a day, gains you 10,000ish magic a day minimum, and gradually levels up a character a day.  Every time you get a new character, such as Roz, immediately level them to 2 BEFORE any story quests, as they usually have a tie in with getting a new building as soon as they are level 2.  Then, alternate between story quests and leveling up, keeping your characters on long quests/level ups while sleeping, shorter quests while awake.  Once your character is level 7-8, focus more on story/welcoming new characters/getting magic.  When you have downtime and extra magic, then focus on getting other characters to level 9 and 10.

I started a full month after the app was created, and using this strategy, I've now welcomed everyone but Mother Gothel, and all my characters except Donald and Prince Phillip are level 8-10.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

jypfoto said:


> Event ended, Mother Gothel unlocked.  Have all the characters unlocked now.  At this point content is dry and boring.  All that's left is leveling up characters and hoping that upgraded levels brings forth a quest.  Just upgraded Donald and it started a 24 hr quest.
> 
> Looks like I'll be checking in every 6-8 hours now instead of hourly since there's no more characters to welcome and no more event to work on.



What would be your best tip to earn magic and be prepared for the quests ahead. I just got the quest to welcome Roz.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Thanks for the advice everyone 

Trying to decide if I should spend all my 50,000 of magic on expanding the kingdom since it's in my quests. Oy.

I just upgraded Celia to level 3 and Pluto to Level 10 so I could finish this quest that's been there forever. Just started Jesse to level 9. I figure, if they're upgrading over long periods of time, it's less that I'm upgrading over short periods as I try to just earn magic. Adds up quicker that way.


----------



## hopemax

fan1bsb97 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone
> 
> Trying to decide if I should spend all my 50,000 of magic on expanding the kingdom since it's in my quests. Oy.
> 
> I just upgraded Celia to level 3 and Pluto to Level 10 so I could finish this quest that's been there forever. Just started Jesse to level 9. I figure, if they're upgrading over long periods of time, it's less that I'm upgrading over short periods as I try to just earn magic. Adds up quicker that way.



You will have to open that land (the 50,000 piece) sooner than later, as you need  to have it open before you can battle Zurg which will open Fantasyland.  However, you also have to have Welcomed Pete and Roz before the Zurg battle triggers too. If I remember correctly. So it's a matter of how close you are to welcoming those characters (who can contribute magic to rebuild) or if it's going to be awhile, you might as well open the land so it's ready when you need it.


----------



## cakester

Woke up to see the Dash/Violet magic glitch had ended. Nuts. Managed to get about 30K magic out of that before I fell asleep last night.

With all my Incredibles characters at Level 10 except Syndrome (Level 5), I'm done with their storyline. I sure hope when they do bring back the characters, there are more quests triggered for those who may have completed everything with the first event. 

Right now I'm working on welcoming Aurora and Donald, and those are the only quests I have for me unless I level up some characters to 10 for some side quests. Quite a few of my characters are ready to level up to level 10 (Maximus, Boo, Sulley, Pete, and Daisy), but I really don't want to tie up my character book right now, with Aurora at 15/15/10 and Donald at 50/7/5. 

I'm itchin' for something to happen. Otherwise, I'm just collecting 60 minute tasks/hat stands every hour to boost my magic for the onslaught of land pieces and character upgrades I'll encounter once I welcome Aurora/Donald.


----------



## beckylou

I'm waiting to welcome several characters....Zurg, Donald, and Fauna. I've been working on all three of them for about a week. I'm at 17/8/10 for Fauna...just need two more hats. Zurg is at 209/15/8...I need two more hats for him. And Donald is at 107/8/5...I need several more ears and hats for him. They are all slow going and the tasks for their items take forever, and then don't drop. I sent several characters on 24 hour quests for items, and didn't get anything! Ugh!


----------



## Wonderlands

Finally getting Syndrome with 2 days on the clock.

I can now rest.


----------



## Natalie LJ

TIP FOR PEOPLE WORKING TOWARDS PETE (and quick tokens for the rest of the House of Mouse collection)

Pete requires 40 balloon tokens. This is a lot to get. Which is why Goofy is perfect for getting them. Goofy has a quest "Run in Panic" for 60 seconds. If you have an hour to spare, leave your phone on the game and every minute set Goofy running in panic. Do this every minute for an hour, you will end up with 60 tokens, you have enough for Pete, and any other level ups now.


----------



## Aria827

Natalie LJ said:


> TIP FOR PEOPLE WORKING TOWARDS PETE (and quick tokens for the rest of the House of Mouse collection)
> 
> Pete requires 40 balloon tokens. This is a lot to get. Which is why Goofy is perfect for getting them. Goofy has a quest "Run in Panic" for 60 seconds. If you have an hour to spare, leave your phone on the game and every minute set Goofy running in panic. Do this every minute for an hour, you will end up with 60 tokens, you have enough for Pete, and any other level ups now.



The fun wheel also produces them.


----------



## DCNC

I didn't plat at all yesterday and my happiness dropped to level 3. I got it back to 4 but it's at 2% and I have no requests. How am I supposed to build back up if I don't get requests?!


----------



## lilclerk

Does anyone know if there's a promotional discount for Merryweather that pops up?



DCNC said:


> I didn't plat at all yesterday and my happiness dropped to level 3. I got it back to 4 but it's at 2% and I have no requests. How am I supposed to build back up if I don't get requests?!



I think you'll get more every few times you open the game up.


----------



## Aeriee

I'm in the process of welcoming Roz and Celia, and the promotion for wall-e  + 80 gems for $9.99 just popped up. Is he worth the money? I've only bought Pluto and Frozone, just because they were only a couple dollars, but $10 seems like kind of a lot.


----------



## squirrel

Did anyone notice a difference in the daily rewards since Incredibles ended?  I was sure I was getting lots of gems in the next day or two after the event but then it went to like 2 gems.  I think it was suppose to be 30 or so.


----------



## Jenis

DCNC said:


> I didn't plat at all yesterday and my happiness dropped to level 3. I got it back to 4 but it's at 2% and I have no requests. How am I supposed to build back up if I don't get requests?!



In my experience, parades bring more people which brings more wishes.


----------



## mshanson3121

DCNC said:


> I didn't plat at all yesterday and my happiness dropped to level 3. I got it back to 4 but it's at 2% and I have no requests. How am I supposed to build back up if I don't get requests?!



You need to make sure you visit the other kingdoms. That is what will bring your Wishes back.


----------



## mshanson3121

So, 1 day and 4 hours left to go on my Incredibles event (Windows). So, I JUST got Mr. Incredible, he's doing his first task, and Mrs. Incredible just gave me another "click on 100 bots" task. What can I expect to happen from here? Will I get to defeat the OmniDroid thing? Will I have any chance of getting Syndrome?


----------



## squirrel

mshanson3121 said:


> So, 1 day and 4 hours left to go on my Incredibles event (Windows). So, I JUST got Mr. Incredible, he's doing his first task, and Mrs. Incredible just gave me another "click on 100 bots" task. What can I expect to happen from here? Will I get to defeat the OmniDroid thing? Will I have any chance of getting Syndrome?


No to Syndrome with only 1 day.  I believe I was working on him for at least a couple and still didn't come close to getting him.


----------



## beckylou

OMG. I have been waiting on one Zurg hat for over 48 hours now. The tasks for it are 12 and 24 hours, and I'm sending multiple characters on the quests and coming up empty.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

What's the drop rate on prince Phillip like? I just got the quest to welcome him (I'm desperately trying to get to the mother gothel fight)


----------



## rainpetal

Is anyone else able to get Dash's ear hats?  I have no available quests to get them and I'm wondering if it is a bug that I need to submit a ticket for, or if everyone is having that problem.


----------



## emilyhuff

rainpetal said:


> Is anyone else able to get Dash's ear hats?  I have no available quests to get them and I'm wondering if it is a bug that I need to submit a ticket for, or if everyone is having that problem.



I think the only way to get them is to run the Incredibles float in the parade!


----------



## emilyhuff

I have the quest to open the land in front of IASW for $75K and all the required items to welcome Donald something like $61K... Which should I do first, I only have $80K in magic!


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

emilyhuff said:


> I have the quest to open the land in front of IASW for $75K and all the required items to welcome Donald something like $61K... Which should I do first, I only have $80K in magic!



I would welcome Donald first.  Another character helping you earn magic is always a bonus.


----------



## darkfiry

FloranaPrincess said:


> What's the drop rate on prince Phillip like? I just got the quest to welcome him (I'm desperately trying to get to the mother gothel fight)


It's not terrible, it took me about 4-5 days since I collected most of the shields at night instead of during the day as well. Just welcomed him this morning


----------



## squirrel

Does Donald take forever for everyone else?   I feel like I've been trying to welcome him for 2 weeks or more.


----------



## inevitablyaustin

squirrel said:


> Does Donald take forever for everyone else?   I feel like I've been trying to welcome him for 2 weeks or more.



I started on Donald right before The Incredibles event started and I still only have two hats for him. It's taking forever.


----------



## darkfiry

I started around the same time too! I managed to welcome him the day the Incredibles event ended. That was the bright side of having a month-long event...I didn't even notice how long it was taking to get Donald. Granted, I didn't spamming Donald token quests until the latter half of the event. At least I don't think he's needed for the main story line. It seems to be all Tangled/Sleeping Beauty now.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

How long should I expect to wait to get an answer back to a support ticket I submitted?  Before the Incredibles event ended, I had Violet and Dash both ready to be leveled up.  Dash would have been going to level 10.  But when the event ended, 4 of Dash's ear hats went missing and there aren't any quests I can earn them on.  I submitted a ticket requesting they be restored to me on Friday.  I received the auto-reply pretty quickly and responded to it with the ticket ID#, explaining the situation (again), and outlining exactly what I had lost and what I wanted restored.  But there's been no response.  I'm just wondering what would be a reasonable amount of time to give them to resolve the situation before I bug them.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Maggie'sMom said:


> How long should I expect to wait to get an answer back to a support ticket I submitted?  Before the Incredibles event ended, I had Violet and Dash both ready to be leveled up.  Dash would have been going to level 10.  But when the event ended, 4 of Dash's ear hats went missing and there aren't any quests I can earn them on.  I submitted a ticket requesting they be restored to me on Friday.  I received the auto-reply pretty quickly and responded to it with the ticket ID#, explaining the situation (again), and outlining exactly what I had lost and what I wanted restored.  But there's been no response.  I'm just wondering what would be a reasonable amount of time to give them to resolve the situation before I bug them.



For me, it took 2 days for a response for an issue (lost character items, lost gems, lost level progress....etc. while playing offline) I had back in May.  Filed a ticket on a Wed. and had a reply by Fri.  I was given 10 gems....better than nothing, but lesson learned.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Drizzle2008 said:


> For me, it took 2 days for a response for an issue (lost character items, lost gems, lost level progress....etc. while playing offline) I had back in May.  Filed a ticket on a Wed. and had a reply by Fri.  I was given 10 gems...yeah....better than nothing, but lesson learned.



Thanks for the reply.  I'll give them a couple more days since I submitted the request on a Friday.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Maggie'sMom said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I'll give them a couple more days since I submitted the request on a Friday.



You're very welcome.  It'll be nice if they can restore those mouse ear hats for you.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## emhaile42

Hi, everyone! I need some help..I just got to the Mother Gothel fight, sent out Rapunzel and Flynn and then my phone restarted itself. It's been doing that a lot ever since I updated it (Galaxy Note 4).

Anyway, now whenever I try to get into my game all of my progress is gone and it's trying to make me start from the beginning. Any suggestions on what to do? I just contacted Gameloft but figured I'd post here to see if anyone's had similar issues that either were or weren't fixed. I really hate the thought of losing everything as I've been playing since the day it came out


----------



## Maggie'sMom

bluecruiser said:


> It's a bug, everyone has the same problem. Gameloft acknowledged it on their forums and said they're investigating. In the meantime, if you have the Incredibles float, you can sometimes get Dash ears from running it in the parade.
> 
> 
> See my answer above for the situation on Dash's ears.
> But you didn't lose any tokens, they changed the requirements for some characters. I was in the same boat - ready to level Dash, Violet, and Frozone from 9 to 10 during the event, but after the event ended I found I needed more tokens for each of them.



Well, booooo!  Oh well.... I'm focusing on my other characters.  I've almost got Pete finally.  I should have enough magic to welcome him sometime tomorrow.


----------



## emilyhuff

I never have enough magic to do much! I am hoping I can fight Mother Gothel quickly and then just start saving....


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Finally welcomed Donald, and working on defeating mother Gothel.  The incredible event really helped distract me from how long it was taking.


----------



## squirrel

Does everyone get Prince Phillip before Donald?  It sure looks like I will have him before Donald, even though I just started collecting for Phillip yesterday.


----------



## rainpetal

squirrel said:


> Does everyone get Prince Phillip before Donald?  It sure looks like I will have him before Donald, even though I just started collecting for Phillip yesterday.



I have already welcomed Donald and have yet to get the request to welcome Phillip.  I'm guessing it is tied to opening the land in front of Small World and I haven't done that yet.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Short question - Rex or More Attractions?    (Longer version) I have not spent money in the game yet (except for the $3.99 promo to get Frozone) and I currently have 265 gems. I already have Pluto, and quite a bit of unlocked "real estate" including the two pieces behind the Zurg fighting spot, and all 3 to the right of California Screamin'- - - I have been saving for Rex, (need 30 more gems) , but wonder if the gems would be better for some more buildings. I do not have quite a few of them (like RC Racers or Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop, Aurora's Spinning Wheel etc).  I have lots of characters, leveling them up fine, currently working on Flynn and Randall and leveling up Minnie to get more characters, I'm getting my 60 day attraction tomorrow (I am on level 31).   What to do, what to do?!!  It takes so long to earn gems, I just want to make sure I spend them wisely!!


----------



## darkfiry

rainpetal said:


> I have already welcomed Donald and have yet to get the request to welcome Phillip.  I'm guessing it is tied to opening the land in front of Small World and I haven't done that yet.


Phillip comes from the Tangled then Sleeping Beauty quest line which includes unlocking the new lands/rides.



MARY-IN-OH said:


> Short question - Rex or More Attractions?    (Longer version) I have not spent money in the game yet (except for the $3.99 promo to get Frozone) and I currently have 265 gems. I already have Pluto, and quite a bit of unlocked "real estate" including the two pieces behind the Zurg fighting spot, and all 3 to the right of California Screamin'- - - I have been saving for Rex, (need 30 more gems) , but wonder if the gems would be better for some more buildings. I do not have quite a few of them (like RC Racers or Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop, Aurora's Spinning Wheel etc).  I have lots of characters, leveling them up fine, currently working on Flynn and Randall and leveling up Minnie to get more characters, I'm getting my 60 day attraction tomorrow (I am on level 31).   What to do, what to do?!!  It takes so long to earn gems, I just want to make sure I spend them wisely!!


I never bought attractions since they only drop a few tokens. Characters are more fun to watch anyway! If Rex is your favorite out of the other premium characters, you should get him. Max or Merryweather would probably be more useful where you are in the game though.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

darkfiry said:


> Phillip comes from the Tangled then Sleeping Beauty quest line which includes unlocking the new lands/rides.
> 
> 
> I never bought attractions since they only drop a few tokens. Characters are more fun to watch anyway! If Rex is your favorite out of the other premium characters, you should get him. Max or Merryweather would probably be more useful where you are in the game though.



Got it, thank you!


----------



## mshanson3121

So I now have the "Boo" promo - Boo plus 130 gems for $11. I already have all the other Monsters. Is it worth it? Does she add much to the game?


----------



## darkfiry

Guys! I went digging a little, spoilers for new content below!

Pirates of the Caribbean and Lion King should be next! Followed by Cinderella and Aladdin. And Cars is possible eventually too.
Pirates: Jack Sparrow, Will Turner, Elizabeth Swann, Govenor Weatherby Swann, James Norrington, Captain Barbossa, Davey Jones, Joshamee Gibbs, Pintel, Ragetti. Defeat Davey Jones.
Lion King: Simba, Nala, Rafiki, Timon, Pumbaa, Scar, Zazu. Defeat Scar.
Aladdin: Aladdin, Abu, Iago, Jasmine, Genie, The Sultan, Jafar. Defeat Jafar.
Cinderella: Cinderella, Prince Charming, Lady Tremaine, Anastasia Tremaine, Drizella Tremaine. Defeat ?.
Cars: Lightning McQueen, Mater, Flo. Defeat?.
Misc?: Hook Hand(Peter Pan?), Stabbington Brothers(Tangled)


----------



## mshanson3121

Oh I soooo want Lion King!!!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

darkfiry said:


> Guys! I went digging a little, spoilers for new content below!
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean and Lion King should be next! Followed by Cinderella and Aladdin. And Cars is possible eventually too.
> Pirates: Jack Sparrow, Will Turner, Elizabeth Swann, Govenor Weatherby Swann, James Norrington, Captain Barbossa, Davey Jones, Joshamee Gibbs, Pintel, Ragetti. Defeat Davey Jones.
> Lion King: Simba, Nala, Rafiki, Timon, Pumbaa, Scar, Zazu. Defeat Scar.
> Aladdin: Aladdin, Abu, Iago, Jasmine, Genie, The Sultan, Jafar. Defeat Jafar.
> Cinderella: Cinderella, Prince Charming, Lady Tremaine, Anastasia Tremaine, Drizella Tremaine. Defeat ?.
> Cars: Lightning McQueen, Mater, Flo. Defeat?.
> Misc?: Hook Hand(Peter Pan?), Stabbington Brothers(Tangled)


How did you find all that?


----------



## darkfiry

Taylor Nicole said:


> How did you find all that?


It's in the game's .obb file after you unpack it. I could only read the files that were text only like character names, characters token names, buildings, quest dialogues. I couldn't figure what to do with everything else sadly.


----------



## Zorkel567

darkfiry said:


> Guys! I went digging a little, spoilers for new content below!
> 
> Misc?: Hook Hand(Peter Pan?), Stabbington Brothers(Tangled)



Very interesting. I hope we get an update soon!

Also, Hook Hand is actually another Tangled character.


----------



## cakester

squirrel said:


> Does everyone get Prince Phillip before Donald?  It sure looks like I will have him before Donald, even though I just started collecting for Phillip yesterday.



I haven't had any tokens drop for Phillip... Donald looks more promising a conquest to me at this point!



MARY-IN-OH said:


> Short question - Rex or More Attractions?    (Longer version) I have not spent money in the game yet (except for the $3.99 promo to get Frozone) and I currently have 265 gems. I already have Pluto, and quite a bit of unlocked "real estate" including the two pieces behind the Zurg fighting spot, and all 3 to the right of California Screamin'- - - I have been saving for Rex, (need 30 more gems) , but wonder if the gems would be better for some more buildings. I do not have quite a few of them (like RC Racers or Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop, Aurora's Spinning Wheel etc).  I have lots of characters, leveling them up fine, currently working on Flynn and Randall and leveling up Minnie to get more characters, I'm getting my 60 day attraction tomorrow (I am on level 31).   What to do, what to do?!!  It takes so long to earn gems, I just want to make sure I spend them wisely!!



If you need magic, go for a low-hour attraction like Aurora's Spinning Wheel. Otherwise, go for Rex. He's adorable. Plus he helps greatly to get Zurg! 



darkfiry said:


> It's in the game's .obb file after you unpack it. I could only read the files that were text only like character names, characters token names, buildings, quest dialogues. I couldn't figure what to do with everything else sadly.



Lots of stuff is programmed into games, but doesn't necessarily make it into being real content. Probably just place holders for the time being, especially since an actual update is needed to the game for the storyline to progress past Mother Gothel at this point.


----------



## darkfiry

I know, anything could change until the update actually happens. But since some data is there, it's nice to get an idea of what could be coming up. Who knows, we may get another event before main story content update. I would pretty happy if we got Lion King stuff though


----------



## mmmears

I have just one quest open now... Welcome Mother Gothel.  I need 3 more ears and in the last two days nothing has dropped.     I remember reading on here that's her ears are hard to come by, and gosh you guys weren't kidding.


----------



## Didymus

4 characters doing long missions to try to get the tokens needed for Donald and it's been 3 days since anything has dropped. I may have to take a break from the game if nothing drops again tomorrow....sigh


----------



## Kimi313

Last night I went to upgrade Mr Incredible for an 8 hour upgrade. I woke up this morning and it is frozen on 7 hour and 57 minutes. I have turned my phone off and on and gained 2 seconds. Has this happened to anyone else and if yes what tips do you have to in-freeze it.

Nevermind I got it un-frozen!


----------



## DanM3

This might seem like a stupid question but when up buy an extra slot for parades is this 5 gems once to unlock it or 5 gems each time? And is this the same for floats? I I but on with gems does it then cost some magic to run it each time? Thanks


----------



## Zorkel567

DanM3 said:


> This might seem like a stupid question but when up buy an extra slot for parades is this 5 gems once to unlock it or 5 gems each time? And is this the same for floats? I I but on with gems does it then cost some magic to run it each time? Thanks



Once it's unlocked, the slot remains unlocked. It will still cost magic to run that float every time though


----------



## fab1976

mmmears said:


> I have just one quest open now... Welcome Mother Gothel.  I need 3 more ears and in the last two days nothing has dropped.     I remember reading on here that's her ears are hard to come by, and gosh you guys weren't kidding.



Same!! After running 12 hour quests yesterday that ended in the night, this morning I got 3 more hats! I usually try to have them go from 9-9 so I can collect twice in the day but couldn't do it yesterday, maybe letting them sit for several hours before collecting was my magical "thing" yesterday! Still need a couple more, maybe by this time tomorrow I'll have them all.


----------



## mmmears

fab1976 said:


> Same!! After running 12 hour quests yesterday that ended in the night, this morning I got 3 more hats! I usually try to have them go from 9-9 so I can collect twice in the day but couldn't do it yesterday, maybe letting them sit for several hours before collecting was my magical "thing" yesterday! Still need a couple more, maybe by this time tomorrow I'll have them all.



Lucky!!!  I'm still needing 3 hats, and that's with 3 characters doing all day tasks for days and days now.  Ugh.


----------



## Liz37

I am working on getting Flora and Zurg right now. I only need one more spinning wheel to drop so I should be able to get Flora today. Zurg, on the other hand, is very difficult. I still need 10 more lasers and 9 more hats. I had been avoiding sending multiple characters on the 24 hour quests to get the hats because they have an epic drop rate listed. I have 312 gems and I'm trying to decide after what I have read if I should get Pluto or Rex. I'm hoping to get both in time for them to be useful. It sounds like Pluto helps with Donald, and he also appears to be a difficult character. While Rex helps with Zurg. Which character should I get first?


----------



## fan1bsb97

I'm finally defeating Zurg...slowly trying to level up some characters since for the last few days I feel like I was trying so hard to collect magic that it was a waste if no tokens were being collected at the same time.

The Incredibles characters are golden for the short quests for magic.

Question though. Is anyone else bored? I made an excel spreadsheet after going through the gameplay quests and to expand, buy everything I need, and welcome the rest of everyone I need almost 1,000,000 magic. That doesn't include leveling anyone up. And all these quests take like 12-24 hours each. I know I'm way far behind most of you, so you all have done this already, but I feel like there should be more to this, other than hitting a button to go on a 24 hour quest. I wish they would add in some mini-games or something, especially to try and get magic or gems.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I'm bored, but not for the same reasons. I have 900K magic, every character, every attraction, and I'm only really getting on the game once or twice a day to collect potions and level a character up. I had all of the tokens for Mother Gothel the day before the Incredible event started, so I was pretty much done the main game well over a month ago. Now just waiting for new content, or a mini event, or something!


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I'm bored, but not for the same reasons. I have 900K magic, every character, every attraction, and I'm only really getting on the game once or twice a day to collect potions and level a character up. I had all of the tokens for Mother Gothel the day before the Incredible event started, so I was pretty much done the main game well over a month ago. Now just waiting for new content, or a mini event, or something!



Same here.  All my characters are at level 9 or 10 so I basically log on once a day to start a new one leveling to 10.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Do you guys both have all the premium characters and/or attractions also? I bought Pluto and Frozone cause they were cheap. I have 435 gems so far but haven't spent them on any other characters or attractions cause I'm a gem hoarder and don't want to waste them lol.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

fan1bsb97 said:


> Do you guys both have all the premium characters and/or attractions also? I bought Pluto and Frozone cause they were cheap. I have 435 gems so far but haven't spent them on any other characters or attractions cause I'm a gem hoarder and don't want to waste them lol.



I do.  Some are very helpful at getting items for other characters.


----------



## Gooniest

At what level do you go against Emperor Zurg?


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I bought all the promos, so I think that was Pluto, Rex, Wall E, Maximus, and Frozone. I've been able to earn gems for everything and everyone else. I was holding out on a lot of the attractions and trying to save gems for the next update, but just bought RC Racers and the Jet Packs last week and I'm already back up to 120 gems from leveling, daily rewards, and parades. I do only have 4 parade slots, as right now I don't think it's worth 95 gems to open up the next one.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Gooniest said:


> At what level do you go against Emperor Zurg?



I'm on level 29


----------



## darkfiry

Gooniest said:


> At what level do you go against Emperor Zurg?


It's based on the quests you complete, not your level. Try completing any Toy Story quests you have left and level up Woody/Buzz.


----------



## Diznygrl

Kimi313 said:


> Last night I went to upgrade Mr Incredible for an 8 hour upgrade. I woke up this morning and it is frozen on 7 hour and 57 minutes. I have turned my phone off and on and gained 2 seconds. Has this happened to anyone else and if yes what tips do you have to in-freeze it.
> 
> Nevermind I got it un-frozen!



Yes, this happens to me every once in a while ever since the Incredibles update. A character will start all over again on a task ( usually a long one ) after I come back to the game (and yes, it is always __hours and 57 minutes). There's nothing wrong with my internet connection, the restart only affects one random character while the rest of them will have progressed through their tasks like normal. I'm chalking it up as some random bug and I just deal with it. Luckily I'm a more casual player so I don't get too bent out of shape about it.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

What else do I have to do to get the fairies? I got Minnie about a week or so ago, and did all her quests right away, I haven't had any new quests for her for days. I have her leveled up to 8.  I thought that would be enough to give me at least Flora (and the other fairies to work on too). I hope to have enough magic to level Flynn tonight or tomorrow - and I just welcomed Randall.  I feel like I stall out on progressing when it seems I am doing everything right on track. I started the game in mid May and am level 31, so it's certainly not from lack of trying! lol


----------



## toinettec

I'm bored, waiting for a new mini-event.  I'm unwilling to spend gems to get new characters with new side quests without knowing that there will be a mini-event to hopefully help replenish those gems in the future.  Also, the game's just not much fun without some sort of goal beyond, Send off all the characters for 12 hours to twist in the wind, vainly attempting to find Donald ears yet one more time.  Actually, it's looking very seriously as if I may get Mother Gothel before I get Donald.  Discouraging, that.


----------



## darkfiry

MARY-IN-OH said:


> What else do I have to do to get the fairies? I got Minnie about a week or so ago, and did all her quests right away, I haven't had any new quests for her for days. I have her leveled up to 8.  I thought that would be enough to give me at least Flora (and the other fairies to work on too). I hope to have enough magic to level Flynn tonight or tomorrow - and I just welcomed Randall.  I feel like I stall out on progressing when it seems I am doing everything right on track. I started the game in mid May and am level 31, so it's certainly not from lack of trying! lol


Flora unlocks after you do some Tangled quests. The Tangled/Sleeping Beauty quests seem to the be the main end game story quests right now.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

darkfiry said:


> Flora unlocks after you do some Tangled quests. The Tangled/Sleeping Beauty quests seem to the be the main end game story quests right now.



Gotcha thanks!  - - Here is another question I have.  So I just welcomed Randall, and it prompted a Mike W. quest that Randall has to be level 7 for?  does that sound right?  Just wondering if you guys had that happen too. That is a long time for leveling up for me to complete that quest, right?  Ugh!


----------



## darkfiry

Oh I remember that one! That took me so long to get to. It's a side quest so you can take your time with it.


----------



## pangle102

For anyone that it bored and needs a Disney fix, I just downloaded the Disney Emoji game! So fun! Helps to pass the time waiting for my quests to finish!


----------



## jypfoto

Looks like I'm stuck and can't get Dash to level 10.  Says that I need to complete more quests to drop his ears.  4 needed, no quests drop them.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## PrincessS121212

mmmears said:


> I have just one quest open now... Welcome Mother Gothel.  I need 3 more ears and in the last two days nothing has dropped.     I remember reading on here that's her ears are hard to come by, and gosh you guys weren't kidding.



I got Mother Gothel in 1 week.  I found the Sully/Randall 6 hour quest was the most successful quest for the ear hats.  Got one every other quest, sometimes 2 in a row.  Tink was roughly 1 in 3 quests for her ear hats.  Max's 4 hour dagger quest was extremely helpful here, as he got a dagger every other quest.  Rapunzel and Flynn were getting one roughly every 3 quests and those took 12 hours.


----------



## cakester

I'm stuck trying to welcome Donald (50/15/10) and Phillip (20/7/5). Those darn ear hats for both just don't want to drop! 

In the meantime, I'm trying to level up characters to Level 10 so I can focus on fighting/welcoming Mother Gothel when the time comes. 

I'm feeling a bit bored like some of you, since I have all the attractions (sans Donald's Boat, since he's not unlocked yet) and all the premium characters... and there's no other quests for me except what's mentioned above.

Somehow, I'm only 6 armbands away from getting Syndrome to level 10. How did that happen?


----------



## Aeriee

I'm way behind most of you, I'm in the process of welcoming Pete, Roz, and Eve. I just welcomed Celia, and I've noticed that not a lot of Roz's glasses, or anything of Petes has dropped. I've been saving my gems from the start, haven't spent any and have 232 gems. Is it worth getting RC racers for 125 gems or Mike and Sulley to the Rescue for 130 gems to help these items drop?


----------



## cakester

Aeriee said:


> I'm way behind most of you, I'm in the process of welcoming Pete, Roz, and Eve. I just welcomed Celia, and I've noticed that not a lot of Roz's glasses, or anything of Petes has dropped. I've been saving my gems from the start, haven't spent any and have 232 gems. Is it worth getting RC racers for 125 gems or Mike and Sulley to the Rescue for 130 gems to help these items drop?



Mike and Sulley to the Rescue is helpful for both Roz and (when the time comes) Mother Gothel, but you'll need Boo to churn out more of Roz's glasses than just possible drops. RC Racers has a bigger variety of tokens (Hamm, Pete, Randall, Rapunzel) with no need for any premium characters to interact with the attraction... I'd personally go with RC Racers if I didn't have Boo. Plus RC Racers has a smaller footprint (11x11 vs Mike and Sulley to the Rescue's 13x13) if you're currently hurting for land space!


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> I got Mother Gothel in 1 week.  I found the Sully/Randall 6 hour quest was the most successful quest for the ear hats.  Got one every other quest, sometimes 2 in a row.  Tink was roughly 1 in 3 quests for her ear hats.  Max's 4 hour dagger quest was extremely helpful here, as he got a dagger every other quest.  Rapunzel and Flynn were getting one roughly every 3 quests and those took 12 hours.



I think you can only use Sully and Randall if you purchased one of those "gem only" attractions.   This is getting really, really boring (still no new ears...) but I'm not going to pay them because they made it hard.


----------



## Aeriee

cakester said:


> Mike and Sulley to the Rescue is helpful for both Roz and (when the time comes) Mother Gothel, but you'll need Boo to churn out more of Roz's glasses than just possible drops. RC Racers has a bigger variety of tokens (Hamm, Pete, Randall, Rapunzel) with no need for any premium characters to interact with the attraction... I'd personally go with RC Racers if I didn't have Boo. Plus RC Racers has a smaller footprint (11x11 vs Mike and Sulley to the Rescue's 13x13) if you're currently hurting for land space!




I have a promo right now for boo, so I think I'm going to buy her. Is it worth buying her? And if I do is Mike and Sulley to the rescue worth spending gems on?


----------



## cakester

Aeriee said:


> I have a promo right now for boo, so I think I'm going to buy her. Is it worth buying her? And if I do is Mike and Sulley to the rescue worth spending gems on?



I think Boo is adorable! Plus, she'll give you a gem bonus for completing the Mike/Sulley/Boo trio. 

If you have the Boo Pack deal right now, go for both attractions (since you'll be getting the bonus gems in the Boo Pack)!


----------



## Princess4

So like all of you waiting for an update or mini quest like the break using it to upgrade characters to level 10 then going to my 8-9 wondering if we will get a mini quest Friday since that's when they use to start before incredibles good luck to all who are still on the main story.


----------



## Wonderlands

Got Rapunzel, now working on Flora and Zurg, I can see the end of the main storyline (at the moment) on the horizon!

Someday I'll be able to just earn magic and level characters without worrying about quests.


----------



## cakester

Oh my goodness! After at least six or so weeks without the possibility for getting gems through watching ads, the bubble just popped up for me again! (I haven't had the gem bubble since before the Incredibles update happened! Yikes!)

Woohoo! So if the same thing happened to you... check your game!


----------



## lgcountry

Thanks for the heads up.  I was just able to watch 2 for 2 gems.  That is the first time it's shown up for me, and I had forgotten all about it!


----------



## Jesse Hanson

lgcountry said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I was just able to watch 2 for 2 gems.  That is the first time it's shown up for me, and I had forgotten all about it!


Me too!  Never had it before, but this morning there it was!


----------



## Jesse Hanson

I'm getting a lot of ad pop-ups all of a sudden.  I've never had this before... Anyone else?


----------



## rainpetal

Same here with the gems for ads.  First time I've ever gotten the bubble, so exciting!  I also used all those recent promo packs and now have all the premium characters.  I guess I have to let my husband splurge on either Kingdom Hearts or Pokemon Go in exchange, but I wanted those characters!


----------



## cakester

Looks like Prince Charming (and probably the rest of the Cinderella crew) are coming to the game in the next update.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIIUkt6gx0r/


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm thinking about buying Merriweather with my gems. Is she helpful? I'm trying to get fauna now and her ear hats are not dropping.  Ugh!


----------



## Marcy6649

I was just able to watch ads for gems too! I'm in the process of getting all my characters to level 10 before I welcome eve and Minnie I already have all the tokens for both I just want all characters free to work on they're quests and lvling them up to 10


----------



## Wonderlands

I'm so excited for Cinderella and Charming! Hoping we get Anastasia and Drizella with them.


----------



## hhhisthegame

I really think they should make a characters level give them higher magic output and higher item chance. 

There's just no reason to level from 9 to 10. There's no reason to tie the character book for 24 hours and get no benefit at all


----------



## mmmears

cakester said:


> Looks like Prince Charming (and probably the rest of the Cinderella crew) are coming to the game in the next update.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIIUkt6gx0r/



Yay!  Nice that they are adding in a Disney classic.


----------



## dacutebuggy

I have four welcome quests: Syndrome, Flora, Zurg, and Eve (I just don't know if she's worth the magic yet!), but no other quests. And everything takes 6-18 hours at this point! I forget to check in due to the fact that I set my characters up for tasks that will take more than half the day. I'm glad I've never spent money on this game as I certainly can't keep interest in it for much longer! I feel like I'm just wasting time trying to accomplish anything. I feel like I might have another story quest coming after I level up rapunzel, but I can't level her up until I'm done getting the 20 spinning wheels! How do others manage to maintain interest?


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

Aeriee said:


> I'm way behind most of you, I'm in the process of welcoming Pete, Roz, and Eve. I just welcomed Celia, and I've noticed that not a lot of Roz's glasses, or anything of Petes has dropped. I've been saving my gems from the start, haven't spent any and have 232 gems. Is it worth getting RC racers for 125 gems or Mike and Sulley to the Rescue for 130 gems to help these items drop?



You are not alone! I am right there with you. I still have to welcome Roz, Pete and Eve. I just welcomed Celia earlier today. I don't have many gems since I bought Pluto and Frozone. I am not willing to spend money on a free game.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I caved and bought the Boo pack yesterday, which gave me enough left over to also buy Rex and I have about 314 gems left that I'm saving. I really don't want to spend anything else. 

I was only able to watch 4 videos today for gems, anyone get any more than that?

Cinderella is exciting if it wouldn't take me forever to get there lol. I'm onto 55,000 magic since I know that as soon as I defeat Zurg tonight I'll have to clear more land and then start on Minnie...luckily I've been able to farm my characters consistently the last few days. But I'm also losing interest. I hope they add some more stuff, especially since I've spent money now lol.


----------



## darkfiry

dacutebuggy said:


> I have four welcome quests: Syndrome, Flora, Zurg, and Eve (I just don't know if she's worth the magic yet!), but no other quests. And everything takes 6-18 hours at this point! I forget to check in due to the fact that I set my characters up for tasks that will take more than half the day. I'm glad I've never spent money on this game as I certainly can't keep interest in it for much longer! I feel like I'm just wasting time trying to accomplish anything. I feel like I might have another story quest coming after I level up rapunzel, but I can't level her up until I'm done getting the 20 spinning wheels! How do others manage to maintain interest?


It's not a race and if you don't play it constantly throughout the day, it stays pretty interesting. Towards the end there are definitely some lulls like when you're waiting to welcome the characters but it'll mostly be just a few days. I found it's far more manageable to send everyone possible to collect the one character's token that's important for the story and not worry too much about efficiently. (By the way, get flora first for the story). Don't stress too much about not getting characters within a day, it should be relaxing and fun to play!


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

I'm in England, and just been able to watch 2 videos and earn 2 gems for the first time ever, so probably they're rolling out everywhere now. I've got every single character & attraction (although haven't bothered with the Jetpacks), and only Syndrome &  Mother Gothel are less than Level 9, so I'm definitely getting ready for a new update too. Although when the Incredibles event ended, I had 16 characters waiting to go to Level 10, so I'm using the lull to get them all levelled up (in between levelling up Syndrome & Mother Gothel). I'm also stockpiling Magic (487K so far) & Gems, ready for the next update, as we're bound to need loads to unlock next pieces of land.
Hang in there everyone who is getting bored, doesn't sound like it will be long now!! 
Cinderella characters will be great, but surely we'll be getting Aladdin too, since we got 2 Aladdin buildings in with the Incredibles event?


----------



## Wdw1015

I'm not able to level up my incredible characters, they are asking for incredicoins, not magic. Anyone else run into this?


----------



## Princess4

Marcy6649 said:


> I was just able to watch ads for gems too! I'm in the process of getting all my characters to level 10 before I welcome eve and Minnie I already have all the tokens for both I just want all characters free to work on they're quests and lvling them up to 10


you get gems for leveling them up each time so i think its worth leveling them up espically hamm you get 20 gems after 24 hours


----------



## jeanne c

hhhisthegame said:


> I really think they should make a characters level give them higher magic output and higher item chance.
> 
> There's just no reason to level from 9 to 10. There's no reason to tie the character book for 24 hours and get no benefit at all


hi,
For the most part, I do agree with you.  A 24 hour tie up in your character book is a long time! but if you do have the time, I would at least level Hamm (the pig) up to level 10.  He will give you 20 gems when finished.  All other characters give 5 gems when leveled up to Level 10.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Just started the mother gothel fight! Almost caught up now thank goodness!


----------



## cakester

Was just able to watch another two ads for another two gems in less than 24 hours.


----------



## cakester

Wdw1015 said:


> I'm not able to level up my incredible characters, they are asking for incredicoins, not magic. Anyone else run into this?



It's a known glitch. Fixes are _supposed_ to come in the next update.


----------



## Diznygrl

Jesse Hanson said:


> I'm getting a lot of ad pop-ups all of a sudden.  I've never had this before... Anyone else?



Yep, this just started for me today. The previous pop up ads actually disappeared for me with the onset of The Incredibles event, but now they're back...and worse. Not only the big, fill-up-your-screen ads, but now they also have mini ad bars that show up at the top of your screen and freeze up the game for a couple seconds.  You have no way of knowing when they're going to show up so I'll bet there will be a lot of inadvertent clicks, which is exactly what they want.


----------



## squirrel

Marcy6649 said:


> I was just able to watch ads for gems too! I'm in the process of getting all my characters to level 10 before I welcome eve and Minnie I already have all the tokens for both I just want all characters free to work on they're quests and lvling them up to 10


I finally got that option now too!


----------



## Shir Kahn

Edit:  Found the answer to my question


----------



## fab1976

What is the point of Mother Gothel?? I just welcomed her this morning and she has no quest! The wiki page has two quests for her but not sure how to kick start them. Only quest on the sidebar I have now is for Donald and Daisy to go on a date I think it is, but Donald has to be level 10 and he's sitting at 8 right now. Will be weird when that side bar has nothing on it!


----------



## Mickeyluver37

fab1976 said:


> What is the point of Mother Gothel?? I just welcomed her this morning and she has no quest! The wiki page has two quests for her but not sure how to kick start them. Only quest on the sidebar I have now is for Donald and Daisy to go on a date I think it is, but Donald has to be level 10 and he's sitting at 8 right now. Will be weird when that side bar has nothing on it!



That's the end of the current game. The quests for her are side quests and you won't see them until you level her up. Hopefully we get the update very very soon and she's more useful!


----------



## Wdw1015

Looks like they fixed the incredibles needing the coins, they can be leveled up with magic now and ears and masks are dropping again! Yay!


----------



## fab1976

Mickeyluver37 said:


> That's the end of the current game. The quests for her are side quests and you won't see them until you level her up. Hopefully we get the update very very soon and she's more useful!



I knew it's the end of the game, leveled her up to a 2 so far, no quests have started. I'm good with being at the end of the game for now, just working on leveling up the characters I have and building my magic and gem reserves! Just found it odd she doesn't have a quest right off the bat.


----------



## emilyhuff

I have only been trying to get Prince Phillip for 1.5 days and I am about 3/4 of the way there! I was very worried it would take forever!


----------



## squirrel

Anyone else having problems with the parades?  I get blank spots for rewards and no magic showing for doing parades.  Makes my magic very low as I pay for parades but don't get any magic back.

On the plus side I may get 12 Gems for this next parade.


----------



## Princess4

anyone notice there is a new mini challenge?  not sure if they will do the update during the challenge or wait till its complete.  i will start the challenge when i get home so my board is not so competitive good luck all


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> Anyone else having problems with the parades?  I get blank spots for rewards and no magic showing for doing parades.  Makes my magic very low as I pay for parades but don't get any magic back.
> 
> On the plus side I may get 12 Gems for this next parade.



Yeah.    I have it on my first (cheapest) parade, but not on the others.  It just started today.


----------



## hopemax

I think it has something to do with the gems for watching.  If you do that, your gems for parades go away.  Although, I did have the gems for floats where I also needed tokens.


----------



## liljc

hopemax said:


> I think it has something to do with the gems for watching.  If you do that, your gems for parades go away.  Although, I did have the gems for floats where I also needed tokens.



I noticed the gems in the parades disappear right after watching the movies too.  To fix that just completely close down the game and restart it.  The gems and anything else that disappears will appear again in the parade slots.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

So if you had to use gems to buy one character who would be the best/most helpful? I have almost 700 gems and I'm itching to buy a character but I'm not sure who. I'm thinking Pluto (he's cheapest and I'm greedy with my gems) but I don't know. I currently have welcome Donald and Zurg and I've noticed Pluto can help with some Donald stuff. I'm short 2 things on Zurg so not really worried there but Donald is short on all his items. But even besides that thought who has been your best character purchase?


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> So if you had to use gems to buy one character who would be the best/most helpful? I have almost 700 gems and I'm itching to buy a character but I'm not sure who. I'm thinking Pluto (he's cheapest and I'm greedy with my gems) but I don't know. I currently have welcome Donald and Zurg and I've noticed Pluto can help with some Donald stuff. I'm short 2 things on Zurg so not really worried there but Donald is short on all his items. But even besides that thought who has been your best character purchase?


Hi, with that many gems, I'd go for Pluto & Rex. Pluto will earn Donald's items, in an 8 hour task (all other Donald tasks are 12). You will definitely need him too! Takes over 2 weeks to welcome Donald and his stuff is hard to drop all the way thru. My Donald is currently levelling up to 10, but it took 2.5 weeks to welcome (even with Pluto) and it's taken me just shy of 6 weeks to get him to Level 10, and that's with almost all the Mickey & Friends characters on constant Donald collection (I did switch Mickey to Incredibles duty at times during the event).
Rex is the best option for collecting Zurg stuff, all the way through his Levels, as he has a 6 hour task that will drop either Blasters or Helmets. 
Otherwise, my favourite is Maximus, as I'm a big Tangled fan and his tasks that drop items are only 4 hours. And he's very useful in the Mother Gothel battle when you get to that + for dropping her daggers in 4 hours, instead of 12, like Zurg & Pete. 
I have all the gem characters, but those 3 are the ones I've found most helpful.
Hope this helps xx


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Hi, with that many gems, I'd go for Pluto & Rex. Pluto will earn Donald's items, in an 8 hour task (all other Donald tasks are 12). You will definitely need him too! Takes over 2 weeks to welcome Donald and his stuff is hard to drop all the way thru. My Donald is currently levelling up to 10, but it took 2.5 weeks to welcome (even with Pluto) and it's taken me just shy of 6 weeks to get him to Level 10, and that's with almost all the Mickey & Friends characters on constant Donald collection (I did switch Mickey to Incredibles duty at times during the event).
> Rex is the best option for collecting Zurg stuff, all the way through his Levels, as he has a 6 hour task that will drop either Blasters or Helmets.
> Otherwise, my favourite is Maximus, as I'm a big Tangled fan and his tasks that drop items are only 4 hours. And he's very useful in the Mother Gothel battle when you get to that + for dropping her daggers in 4 hours, instead of 12, like Zurg & Pete.
> I have all the gem characters, but those 3 are the ones I've found most helpful.
> Hope this helps xx




I definitely think I'm gonna go ahead with Pluto, especially since Donald items are so rough to collect.

I'm currently opening the last bit of land by Small World so I'm assuming the Mother Gothel fight is coming soon. I had considered Maximus because I think he's cute and I know he would help in the fight. Hmm..

I've only ever spent gems to get Frozone, I've been keeping them in case something really cool (like Lion King! I wish!) came along, that way I could purchase anything if I wanted to.

Thanks for your advice! I think I might start with Pluto and maybe decide on Maximus later.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

How much does Donald's boat cost?


----------



## JeanJoe

Does anyone else find Aurora and Phillip's quests / dialogs so dated as to be painful?

I'd like to sacrifice them to Maleficent...

I like Flynn and Rapunzel's interactions, and wish there were more Zurg too.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> How much does Donald's boat cost?



I think it was 35,000 magic.


----------



## PrincessS121212

JeanJoe said:


> Does anyone else find Aurora and Phillip's quests / dialogs so dated as to be painful?
> 
> I'd like to sacrifice them to Maleficent...
> 
> I like Flynn and Rapunzel's interactions, and wish there were more Zurg too.



YES!!!  I've completed all their quests, and while the dancing was cute in the beginning, EVERY quest is, oh, let's dance!  I don't think they ever talk about anything else!


----------



## fab1976

PrincessS121212 said:


> YES!!!  I've completed all their quests, and while the dancing was cute in the beginning, EVERY quest is, oh, let's dance!  I don't think they ever talk about anything else!



Don't forget that they raise morale of the kingdom by strolling the grounds! Very important business, this strolling around!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

PrincessS121212 said:


> YES!!!  I've completed all their quests, and while the dancing was cute in the beginning, EVERY quest is, oh, let's dance!  I don't think they ever talk about anything else!


I'm sure once the quest where they move to the small town in Footloose starts, it'll get more interesting.


----------



## Wonderlands

Aurora is fabulous.






Who do you all think is coming with Charming? Cinderella is obviously, but who else? Anastasia and Drizella? Lady Tremaine? Fairy Godmother?
And what about the possibility of Aladdin characters?


----------



## MuggleBorn731

For those players with 100k + magic, what's your strategy? I'm level 29, welcoming Pete, Roz, Eve (I feel like I'm really out of sync in my various story quests...), but magic always seems to be my hold up. I play for 3 days, get enough magic to welcome a big character or buy more land, then I've essentially emptied my bank. So, I start back into a raising magic phase again. Concessions? If so, what's your approximate number of each? Or farming out characters while you focus on one story line at a time? Just would love to see more than 35k in my bank!


----------



## 2010_Bride

MuggleBorn731 said:


> For those players with 100k + magic, what's your strategy? I'm level 29, welcoming Pete, Roz, Eve (I feel like I'm really out of sync in my various story quests...), but magic always seems to be my hold up. I play for 3 days, get enough magic to welcome a big character or buy more land, then I've essentially emptied my bank. So, I start back into a raising magic phase again. Concessions? If so, what's your approximate number of each? Or farming out characters while you focus on one story line at a time? Just would love to see more than 35k in my bank!



I was the exact same way a few months ago when I was welcoming those same characters. However, as the game goes on it takes longer to welcome characters and I found that I always had enough magic because it would take me a couple of weeks to welcome some of the new characters. When I was collecting items needed for characters (like right now for Donald) there is nothing else for me to do at the moment but send my non-Donald collecting characters on 60min - 2 hour tasks and collect magic. I'm only on the game a few times a day and I haven't dipped below 90k in a couple of months.


----------



## jeanne c

hello,
I just try to rearrange my park.  I put away the Incredible's House and the male gold hero's statue.  Now I cannot find them!  Did everyone else have this problem?
Maybe no one should try to move incredible items until this is resolved


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

MuggleBorn731 said:


> For those players with 100k + magic, what's your strategy? I'm level 29, welcoming Pete, Roz, Eve (I feel like I'm really out of sync in my various story quests...), but magic always seems to be my hold up. I play for 3 days, get enough magic to welcome a big character or buy more land, then I've essentially emptied my bank. So, I start back into a raising magic phase again. Concessions? If so, what's your approximate number of each? Or farming out characters while you focus on one story line at a time? Just would love to see more than 35k in my bank!




What works for me is basically just not being in a rush. I set magic goals for myself. I'll put off even welcoming a character until I reach a magic goal I've set for myself. I have well over 300,000 saved by doing this. There's really no need to rush anything so just set a goal of like 100,000 magic then once you hit it open some land or welcome a character. Then set another goal of say 150,000 and once you hit that then welcome someone else or new land or level someone up. You'll get what you want and still have extra magic left over. This is how I've done it and I've saved up enough now that when new land opens, like I just paid 85,000 to open a new area, after I spend it I still have plenty left and it never leaves me broke. 

It may take a little time to reach your big goal but you'll get there and still get enjoy new things without going broke!


----------



## Didymus

MuggleBorn731 said:


> For those players with 100k + magic, what's your strategy? I'm level 29, welcoming Pete, Roz, Eve (I feel like I'm really out of sync in my various story quests...), but magic always seems to be my hold up. I play for 3 days, get enough magic to welcome a big character or buy more land, then I've essentially emptied my bank. So, I start back into a raising magic phase again. Concessions? If so, what's your approximate number of each? Or farming out characters while you focus on one story line at a time? Just would love to see more than 35k in my bank!



Build hamburger stands on every available piece of land and check often. Also make sure all of your characters are doing something all the time. Shorter jobs more often is best but send them on an 8 hour job at night.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Wonderlands said:


> Aurora is fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you all think is coming with Charming? Cinderella is obviously, but who else? Anastasia and Drizella? Lady Tremaine? Fairy Godmother?
> And what about the possibility of Aladdin characters?


I'm guessing Lady Tremain and the Fairy Godmother have more of a chance, than Anastasia and Drizella.


----------



## jascm

Just got the quest to welcome Punzie. Does she take a long time?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Not a single hat drop for Mother Gothel so far. Methinks this is going to be another "Donald"-like escapade....


----------



## Aeriee

I'm about to battle zurg in the next couple of days, what level does Buzz, Jessie, and Woody need to be on to battle Zurg? I want to make sure all my characters are ready when it's time.


----------



## Valehikari

Aeriee said:


> I'm about to battle zurg in the next couple of days, what level does Buzz, Jessie, and Woody need to be on to battle Zurg? I want to make sure all my characters are ready when it's time.



I don't think there is a needed level. When I battled Zurg I was at like 7, I think. As others, I don't like to get PGs to level 10... It's much time and money for almost nothing so I keep them at 9. I think you will be okay whatever level your Toy Story PGs reached, so no worries.


----------



## Valehikari

jascm said:


> Just got the quest to welcome Punzie. Does she take a long time?



Took 2 days for me but I had Max... I assume it is 3-4 days without him. Roz helps very very very much with her Sushi quest!  I also appreciated 60 mins quests from Tinker and 6h quest from Randall/Mike. I very much discourage the use of Woody's 12h quest.

Let Flynn help, keep your happiness high and you'll get her in no time.

Donald on the other hand, WHAT A PAIN.


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Valehikari said:


> I don't think there is a needed level. When I battled Zurg I was at like 7, I think. As others, I don't like to get PGs to level 10... It's much time and money for almost nothing so I keep them at 9. I think you will be okay whatever level your Toy Story PGs reached, so no worries.


Hi, I know a lot of players don't bother levelling up to 10, but it's what I'm currently doing, as I've completed everything else & am killing time until the next update. You do get 5 gems for every character who goes to 10, but Hamm gives you 20 gems & Donald gives 10 gems. So I would recommend levelling those 2 up to Level 10, for the 30 gems, even if you don't do any others. 
If I get more than 5 gems for anyone else, I will post an update


----------



## Valehikari

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Hi, I know a lot of players don't bother levelling up to 10, but it's what I'm currently doing, as I've completed everything else & am killing time until the next update. You do get 5 gems for every character who goes to 10, but Hamm gives you 20 gems & Donald gives 10 gems. So I would recommend levelling those 2 up to Level 10, for the 30 gems, even if you don't do any others.
> If I get more than 5 gems for anyone else, I will post an update



Yep that's what I will be doing too... Hamm is already at 10 and Donald on his way  I hate mother Gothel BTW don't know why and also Philippe and Aurore are a bit lame. However I think I'm finishing the last quests and over 400k magic... So there will be soon nothing more left to do. Let's hope to have the update soon )


----------



## Rockerduck

jeanne c said:


> hello,
> I just try to rearrange my park.  I put away the Incredible's House and the male gold hero's statue.  Now I cannot find them!  Did everyone else have this problem?
> Maybe no one should try to move incredible items until this is resolved


Hi, this is my first message here. I had the same problem and it is still unsolved. I am afraid I will have to wait for the next Incredible event to have the House back. But maybe someone knows more, or there is any chance to get it back by contacting the helpdesk?


----------



## Quellman

Valehikari said:


> Yep that's what I will be doing too... Hamm is already at 10 and Donald on his way  I hate mother Gothel BTW don't know why and also Philippe and Aurore are a bit lame. However I think I'm finishing the last quests and over 400k magic... So there will be soon nothing more left to do. Let's hope to have the update soon )



I'm pretty sure Eve takes the cake on the lame scale.  A small side quest, but at least her tasks are moderately useful. 



Rockerduck said:


> Hi, this is my first message here. I had the same problem and it is still unsolved. I am afraid I will have to wait for the next Incredible event to have the House back. But maybe someone knows more, or there is any chance to get it back by contacting the helpdesk?



I don't think you would have to wait that long since you already own it.  They just likely forgot to code the program to store the houses since there are if; then statements required.  If the items were obtained, then store in this place until requested.  As it sits now: if item is stored, it is if it didn't exist.


----------



## Valehikari

Quellman said:


> I'm pretty sure Eve takes the cake on the lame scale.  A small side quest, but at least her tasks are moderately useful.



She's been very useful on Fauna's tokens... Also on Pete's as far as I remember... Maybe they will be useful in the future too


----------



## Wonderlands

Currently working towards getting Zurg, Fauna, AND Donald. Almost done with Zurg, and Fauna will go by smoothly since I own Merryweather.

When it comes to Donald tokens, Goofy is the only one leveled up enough to retrieve them, so I'm focusing on leveling my Mickey + Friends characters, while everyone else hunts for tokens.


----------



## cakester

So I'm currently battling Mother Gothel... and the animation of Maximus holding the sword is just too cute!!!! I'm on my third round of attacks against Mother Gothel... too bad there isn't a glitch like with battling Syndrome to speed this sucker up! 

Got an hour to go on Donald's Boat (had to wait to collect magic, since I wanted to start the Mother Gothel battle before building this!). 

Other than that, just gonna try and stock up magic for the 95K to welcome Mother Gothel... I sure wish we would have gotten our update last Friday instead of the Wish Granter event...


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Valehikari said:


> Yep that's what I will be doing too... Hamm is already at 10 and Donald on his way  I hate mother Gothel BTW don't know why and also Philippe and Aurore are a bit lame. However I think I'm finishing the last quests and over 400k magic... So there will be soon nothing more left to do. Let's hope to have the update soon )


Haha, yes I share the same irrational dislike of Mother Gothel! I keep sending her to do long tasks inside buildings, so I dont have to see her walking around. Ridiculous I know!! 
I'm really hoping that Prince Charming & Cinderella are considerably less "wet" and soppy than Aurora and Philip. It's nauseating! I thought they and the fairies were gearing up to defeat Maleficent, which would have been cool, but nothing doing, unless it's coming after the update. Hope so! In the meantime, I'm levelling everyone up to 10 & playing (a lot of) Pokemon Go with my husband & our teenage son


----------



## hopemax

FloranaPrincess said:


> Not a single hat drop for Mother Gothel so far. Methinks this is going to be another "Donald"-like escapade....



I've been working on Mother Gothel since a couple days after the Incredibles event ended.  I have 8 out of 10 ear hats.  But I only have 6 out of 20 daggers!  The daggers feel like they are going to take forever for me.


----------



## Valehikari

hopemax said:


> I've been working on Mother Gothel since a couple days after the Incredibles event ended.  I have 8 out of 10 ear hats.  But I only have 6 out of 20 daggers!  The daggers feel like they are going to take forever for me.



Yeah right? 20 is really much  but Be patient it's your last effort


----------



## darkfiry

MuggleBorn731 said:


> For those players with 100k + magic, what's your strategy? I'm level 29, welcoming Pete, Roz, Eve (I feel like I'm really out of sync in my various story quests...), but magic always seems to be my hold up. I play for 3 days, get enough magic to welcome a big character or buy more land, then I've essentially emptied my bank. So, I start back into a raising magic phase again. Concessions? If so, what's your approximate number of each? Or farming out characters while you focus on one story line at a time? Just would love to see more than 35k in my bank!


This is how  No approximate number, just fill up all the land you can. I have more pretzel stands than anything else because I didn't feel like collecting magic every hour. That way my characters are free to farm tokens.


----------



## Marcy6649

Hey I am about to switch from my apple phone to an android, will I lose all my progress if I do this?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

hopemax said:


> I've been working on Mother Gothel since a couple days after the Incredibles event ended.  I have 8 out of 10 ear hats.  But I only have 6 out of 20 daggers!  The daggers feel like they are going to take forever for me.


I have the exact opposite. I have 6 daggers and 0 hats. Funny how the drop rates are different but still a pain XD


----------



## Valehikari

Marcy6649 said:


> Hey I am about to switch from my apple phone to an android, will I lose all my progress if I do this?



Yes I think so because it is all associated to your apple ID. But you can still ask to be sure...


----------



## Marcy6649

Valehikari said:


> Yes I think so because it is all associated to your apple ID. But you can still ask to be sure...


I'm signed up using Facebook, really hoping I don't lose progress because I'm level 31...


----------



## Valehikari

darkfiry said:


> This is how  No approximate number, just fill up all the land you can. I have more pretzel stands than anything else because I didn't feel like collecting magic every hour. That way my characters are free to farm tokens.
> 
> View attachment 183855



Yeah I do pretty much the same when I have free space but also care about the design... Otherwise it is not funny anymore... JUST go and click onto every bretzel stand? Nah I mean it is funny also to do much more, even if it slows a bit the game


----------



## babygsmommie

Rockerduck said:


> Hi, this is my first message here. I had the same problem and it is still unsolved. I am afraid I will have to wait for the next Incredible event to have the House back. But maybe someone knows more, or there is any chance to get it back by contacting the helpdesk?


Hi All, I had the same issue and emailed the help desk, so they are aware of it. Here's the reply:
We are very sorry for what has happened. Your issue was redirected to our developers.

Please rest assured, we will do our best in order to resolve your issue as soon as possible, but it may take some time. 

Sorry for the inconveniences and thank you for your patience. 

We will get back to you as soon as we receive any feedback from our developers.


----------



## johde

I just got Flora and I'm still working on Zurg.  They both seem to be taking a while.  I probably need to make a bigger farm.  Right now, my farm is fairly small.  I also play Simpsons:Tapped Out.  So splitting my time between both games slows me down.


----------



## emilyhuff

I have all the needed items for Zurg and Eve but I keep putting them off bc I don't have enough magic really to get them, I figure once I complete this story line, (about to fight MG) then I will get them lol


----------



## mmmears

Anyone have an idea when the next release of characters/quests is due to come out?


----------



## Rockerduck

babygsmommie said:


> Hi All, I had the same issue and emailed the help desk, so they are aware of it. Here's the reply:
> We are very sorry for what has happened. Your issue was redirected to our developers.
> 
> Please rest assured, we will do our best in order to resolve your issue as soon as possible, but it may take some time.
> 
> Sorry for the inconveniences and thank you for your patience.
> 
> We will get back to you as soon as we receive any feedback from our developers.


Thanks a lot for this, much appreciated. Hope they will fix it soon. Now I can go back struggling to get the remaining Mother Gothel pieces...


----------



## TygerHawks

Ughhhh....I have needed 1 earhat for Zurg for 3 days now.  Rex has been on constant mission with nothing dropping.


----------



## Drizzle2008

My Kingdom in its current state.





































Welcomed Flora(Level 5 now) Zurg(Level 2 now) and Fauna(Level 2 now) over the past week.  Working on Donald(50/9/4), no rush.  11hrs left to break the Small World curse. Received my 98 days of play reward.  Saving up gems to get the Mad Tea Party attraction, currently at 67 gems so I've got a while.  Ads are crashing my game and experience hahaha!


----------



## FenDavyO

So I finally seem to be coming to the end of Minnie's quests -  it has been a long couple of days!
If I have understood the storyline correctly I should be waking up tomorrow morning to welcome Flynn and Randall. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Diznygrl

One thing I don't like about this game is that the format doesn't allow for making an aesthetically pleasing park.  Before it was released I think they gave the impression that there would be more focus on actual park design, but with not enough room to build stuff where you want it (and where it BELONGS), or even when you want it...coupled with the need for so much "magic" (aka MONEY) resulting in massive "burger farms"....yeah, my Magic Kingdom does not look much like any Disney Park I'd be interested in visiting.


----------



## bsmcneil

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> Pluto will earn Donald's items



Is there somewhere I can look to see which characters/levels have quests that drop items for (say) Donald? I have a number of characters I can level up (most are at 7-8-9) but I don't know what's most useful to do.


----------



## Valehikari

bsmcneil said:


> Is there somewhere I can look to see which characters/levels have quests that drop items for (say) Donald? I have a number of characters I can level up (most are at 7-8-9) but I don't know what's most useful to do.



If you want to know from where a specific token originates, go into the storybook and click on it. It will show where/from which character you can collect it. If the quest is not available when clicking on it, you should be able to see in the character sheet at which level the char should be to perform it, or with which attraction it needs to interact. Hope I've been clear! Xoxo


----------



## FenDavyO

Valehikari said:


> If you want to know from where a specific token originates, go into the storybook and click on it. It will show where/from which character you can collect it. If the quest is not available when clicking on it, you should be able to see in the character sheet at which level the char should be to perform it, or with which attraction it needs to interact. Hope I've been clear! Xoxo



This is such a helpful tip, makes planning ahead so much easier!


----------



## mar7967

All of that information (and more!) is also here: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms


----------



## fan1bsb97

Woo hoo! I made it to welcoming Flynn and Randall. Dear Lord, it seems like it will take forever! I'm still one ear hat away from getting Eve too...that's been going on forever too lol. 

Just last week I was trying to figure out the magic thing too. I farmed the Incredibles characters on very short tasks and everyone else on hour longs for a few days and now I have 109,000. I'm gonna have to do less hour long tasks now since I'm trying to get tokens for these characters which will take hours and hours, but hopefully I've gotten ahead on the magic game a bit. By the time I have to spend 50,000 on something I should have lots more.


----------



## emilyhuff

They keep teasing us first Prince Charming and now Cindy but they wont give us a release date!!!!


----------



## Ross J 82

I hope its soon. I'm getting very bored. I hope they also make it so current characters can collect for the new characters otherwise we will have lots of characters with nothing to do apart from collect magic.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

The final dagger for Mother Gothel finally fell this morning!!   I want to build up a little more magic before welcoming her (and I've got someone leveling up right now).  I understand those that are getting bored (I was always waiting on the next world to open on Plants vs Zombies 2, so I feel your pain haha) but this lull between the incredibles and the next update has really helped me to catch up.


----------



## hhhisthegame

What are the best gem attractions to buy and what concessions do people buy? 

I dont mind buying the promotional packs for characters, so what should I do with my gems?


----------



## darkfiry

Buy parades and all attractions and go for a full collection? Or you could always save them until the next update. Concessions you can buy with magic...


----------



## hhhisthegame

but there's no way Ill have enough for all attractions, are any attractions actually worth it?


----------



## Princess4

hhhisthegame said:


> but there's no way Ill have enough for all attractions, are any attractions actually worth it?


some of them give out tokens for characters so if you are finding they don't drop for you an attraction could help most are waiting for another sale on gem attractions good luck and when in dowbt pick attractions that you like to see in your park


----------



## darkfiry

Personally, I don't think attractions are worth it game play wise. I'd rather spend gems on characters if I wanted more tokens. For looks though, I agree with Princess4, just buy what you think looks nice!


----------



## toinettec

hhhisthegame said:


> but there's no way Ill have enough for all attractions, are any attractions actually worth it?



Don't spend your gems on premium concessions or decorations--they're not worth it.  The premium pageant floats are nice for their various tokens, and possibly a small return on gem investment, eventually.  If you're going to get Pluto, you'll need his house to finish his quests.  That's probably true of Wall-E's house, as well, although I haven't got Wall-E.  Aurora's Spinning Wheel makes getting the spining wheel tokens for the Sleeping Beauty characters and the little purple pennant tokens for the Tangled characters as easy as the balloons for the Mickey Mouse characters, which I think is nice.  If you want to be competitive in the Striking Gold mini-events, the Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop (which also drops Sarge ears and Celia tokens) and Fantasia Gardens both drop gold.  The Mad Tea Party drops Donald hat tokens, although few and far between.  RC Racers drops tokens for Hamm and Pete and opens up efficient tasks for tokens for some other characters.  Mike and Sulley to the Rescue is mostly good for Roz's tokens.  All the premium attractions, characters, and decorations also theoretically draw in more lifetime visitors, if you care about that leaderboard.  So it really just depends on where you are in the game, and what is important to you.


----------



## FenDavyO

fan1bsb97 said:


> Woo hoo! I made it to welcoming Flynn and Randall. Dear Lord, it seems like it will take forever! I'm still one ear hat away from getting Eve too...that's been going on forever too lol.
> 
> Just last week I was trying to figure out the magic thing too. I farmed the Incredibles characters on very short tasks and everyone else on hour longs for a few days and now I have 109,000. I'm gonna have to do less hour long tasks now since I'm trying to get tokens for these characters which will take hours and hours, but hopefully I've gotten ahead on the magic game a bit. By the time I have to spend 50,000 on something I should have lots more.


We are at exactly the same stage! How exciting was it to finally see the tokens for Flynn, Maximus and Randall appear?!


----------



## PrincessS121212

What are the best gem attractions to buy and what concessions do people buy?

I dont mind buying the promotional packs for characters said:
			
		

> If you are going to spend real money to get the promo packs, you will have plenty of gems to get the premium attractions.
> I have all the attractions and I found the following helpful:
> Aurora's Spinning Wheel- drops spinning wheel tokens for all Sleeping Beauty characters every hour which is nice
> Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop- drops Sarge and Celia tokens every 4 hours.  Also useful for the Striking Gold mini-events when they pop up
> RC Racers- drops tokens for Hamm and Pete
> The Mad Tea Party- drops Donald hat tokens on roughly a 1:3 ratio, but you can only collect once a day
> Mike and Sulley to the Rescue-drops Roz's tokens, which helps to level her up faster
> All of them give magic, so even when not dropping tokens, it does up your magic quantity.
> If you are past some of these characters, I would get those premium attractions last.
> I would also buy all the parade floats BUT only 1-2 slots to run them.  Most of the time, you are only working on one character set at a time, so buy that float and run it to get tokens for those characters.


----------



## DarrylR

I haven't seen anyone post about this, so I'm not sure if I'm the only one experiencing this problem. I play offline quite a bit and over the last week when I'm playing and go online, I'm losing massive amounts of happiness points. Sometimes as many as 130. It's now become impossible to stay at ecstatic level. I also can't collect most tokens because I constantly have my characters on wish granting missions. The game has become completely pointless. Can't level up characters or make any progress. I enjoy trying to make my way up the global leaderboard and now I'm stuck. Anyone else having this issue. I submitted a ticket but no response. 

Also, after playing the game for a long time I fail to see the point of experience. Happiness increases the odds of the drops and magic and gems are for purchases. What's experience doing for us? In the help section it mentions treasure chests as well. Anyone know what those are? I've never come across them. 

On a good note, people talk about not having enough magic. That's easy. It's all about Mickey's hat stands. I'm at about 900,000 magic and growing. Now if there was only a way to increase my gems.


----------



## Marcy6649

DarrylR said:


> I haven't seen anyone post about this, so I'm not sure if I'm the only one experiencing this problem. I play offline quite a bit and over the last week when I'm playing and go online, I'm losing massive amounts of happiness points. Sometimes as many as 130. It's now become impossible to stay at ecstatic level. I also can't collect most tokens because I constantly have my characters on wish granting missions. The game has become completely pointless. Can't level up characters or make any progress. I enjoy trying to make my way up the global leaderboard and now I'm stuck. Anyone else having this issue. I submitted a ticket but no response.
> 
> Also, after playing the game for a long time I fail to see the point of experience. Happiness increases the odds of the drops and magic and gems are for purchases. What's experience doing for us? In the help section it mentions treasure chests as well. Anyone know what those are? I've never come across them.
> 
> On a good note, people talk about not having enough magic. That's easy. It's all about Mickey's hat stands. I'm at about 900,000 magic and growing. Now if there was only a way to increase my gems.


I noticed that my happiness plummets during the wish granting events, and I haven't run into any chests either so I'm not sure, I know you get gems when you level up maybe that's what it's talking about.

The issue I'm having is the timer on my character book keeps freezing so even though I started leveling bo peep to level 10 at 8 last night she still has 12 hours to go, I submitted a ticket today and am hoping they fix it because this happens almost every time I go to level up a character now. Is anybody else having this issue?


----------



## fan1bsb97

FenDavyO said:


> We are at exactly the same stage! How exciting was it to finally see the tokens for Flynn, Maximus and Randall appear?!



How are you doing? I'm surprised, after all my 12 hour missions today I got 5 Flynn hats out of the necessary 12, but I only have 1 satchel. For Randall I only have 2 drawings and 3 hats. The drawings haven't been dropping at all.


----------



## FenDavyO

fan1bsb97 said:


> How are you doing? I'm surprised, after all my 12 hour missions today I got 5 Flynn hats out of the necessary 12, but I only have 1 satchel. For Randall I only have 2 drawings and 3 hats. The drawings haven't been dropping at all.


It sounds as though you're doing better than me! I only have two of Flynn's ears, a couple more of the satchels, but Randall just isn't dropping anything! I did succumb and buy the Maximus promo pack though, so he is levelling up nicely. Though this morning I was greeted with a 24 hour task for Daisy and another mammoth one for Minnie. I thought we were meant to be through the worst of it now?!


----------



## pangle102

Does anyone know how long it takes for Game Loft  to get back to you? I purchased the Max promo and was charged 2 extra times! Ugh now I have $30 tied up in this. Hoping they get back to me soon! Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## rainpetal

So I saw an announcement that the next update was available on the Disney Magic Kingdoms facebook page.  I went to the Google Play Store to access it and it wasn't there.  I then went back to the facebook page and the announcement was gone.  Clearly, something got posted early and was deleted, but it sounds like our next update is imminent. And oddly enough, I think the update post mentioned treasure chests, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## darkfiry

Awesome to hear! Oh wait, my storybook is kind of held up though with 16 or 24 hour upgrades 

Hmm...treasure chests...you could be right. There's a file called "gacha" in the game, but it doesn't say what you can win. Maybe tokens or gems? Here's some of the text (could always be changed in the update):

"Drag a chest onto this slot to dispel its curse."
"You can use Keys & Gems on chests being dispelled to unlock them instantly."
"Rare Find! Epic Find! Your chest storage is full. You can either discard this chest or use Keys & Gems to unlock it now."
"CHEST PACKS. These chests are Curse-free and open upon purchasing! 3x PACK. 1 Silver Guaranteed. 10x PACK. 1 Gold Guaranteed."
"Bronze Chest. Silver Chest. Gold Chest. Platinum Chest"


----------



## fan1bsb97

FenDavyO said:


> It sounds as though you're doing better than me! I only have two of Flynn's ears, a couple more of the satchels, but Randall just isn't dropping anything! I did succumb and buy the Maximus promo pack though, so he is levelling up nicely. Though this morning I was greeted with a 24 hour task for Daisy and another mammoth one for Minnie. I thought we were meant to be through the worst of it now?!



Yeah I didn't do as good overnight lol. Still only have 5 ears but I'm also up to 5 satchels. I also bought the Max pack but it's not really helping me out yet...


----------



## Didymus

Is it just me or did they increase the drop rate for Donald? It took me a week to get the previous 3 but I've gotten the last 3 I needed in 3 days


----------



## ghenghy

DarrylR said:


> I haven't seen anyone post about this, so I'm not sure if I'm the only one experiencing this problem. I play offline quite a bit and over the last week when I'm playing and go online, I'm losing massive amounts of happiness points. Sometimes as many as 130. It's now become impossible to stay at ecstatic level.



I've had this exact issue while playing on my iPad.  I don't have a total solution, but here's how I mitigate the damage.  Before going offline, I bring up the game, then immediately go and turn off my wifi, followed by immediately bringing up the game again.  What I'm trying to avoid is a total reload of the game (the kind where it shows the logo page followed by the progress bar) between when I turn off wifi and bring up the game again as that seems to trigger the happiness loss.  

To go back online, I reverse the process:  bring up the game, turn on wifi, bring up the game again.  Hold my breath that the game doesn't do a full reload.  

I did write tech support about it, but the person who responded basically blew me off, acting like I'm making it up.

Good luck.


----------



## Valehikari

fan1bsb97 said:


> Yeah I didn't do as good overnight lol. Still only have 5 ears but I'm also up to 5 satchels. I also bought the Max pack but it's not really helping me out yet...



Yeah be Patient it is quite a pain that part... 

And let's hope for the upgrade sooooooooon


----------



## cakester

Update 3 is available for download (at least on iOS)!!!




Mother Gothel's ear hats... UGH! I've had a total of 1 drop in the past 3 days. Her daggers have been okay. Have 6 of em thanks to Maximus. But those darn ears!!!


----------



## lgcountry

cakester said:


> Upgrade is available for download (at least on iOS)!!!



All except Windows, again!


----------



## Zorkel567

Apparently Cinderella and Prince Charming are the only two characters included in the update.


----------



## cakester

Looks like there is new premium content to buy in the form of Enchanted Chests.

And I got the quest right away to welcome Prince Charming. He needs 500 magic and one pair of gloves (which you get from chests).

Chests can be bought in packs or found around your park. There are 4 levels of chests (Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum) and the stuff in the chest is relative to its level. Like the gloves are only found in Gold and Platinum chests to begin with (they then move to the Silver Chests). And the new attraction released (Splash Mountain) is only available in the Platinum chests.

There is an additional attraction (Prince Charming's Regal Carousel) but you need Prince Charming to be Level 3 to build. Oy.

Money grab. Thanks developers! /sarcasm


----------



## cakester

And Magic Brooms are back. Yay?


----------



## cakester

OKay. Looks like you can get gloves from Woody, Mickey and The Magic Lamp Theater as well as from Chests (Silver) after you introduce Prince Charming.

Prince Charming's Ear Hats come from Rex, Mike, and Goofy.

The Pumpkin Carriage Coach (which will be used for Cinderella too) come from Pluto's House, Chests, and from Prince Charming's 60 minute task.


----------



## Zorkel567

I decided to buy one platinum chest (50 gems) to check it out and wound up getting Prince Charming's glove so not terrible anyways. I can't see myself buying them that often if ever again, but now at least I'll be able to unlock Prince Charming soon.

I did also spend 35 gems to unlock a second cursed chest slot.


----------



## mmmears

Between the chests and the brooms I am getting a headache looking for all the tiny things on my screen.  Not what I was hoping for with an update.  I guess it's going to take a while to "find" that glove. I prefer earning tokens through tasks.  Needing the chests to advance is a HUGE money grab and I'm not a fan of that.  They are already making plenty of money on this game.


----------



## TygerHawks

hmm....on Android and it doesn't appear to be updating.


----------



## ldauksch

I still have one chest hiding in my kingdom that I can't find 

ETA: I found it! But I had Zurg leveling up when I updated, he had an hour left and now he's started over so aggravating!


----------



## Ross J 82

I have two I can't find. Where was your first one?


----------



## ldauksch

Ross J 82 said:


> I have two I can't find. Where was your first one?



Of course I can't remember exactly where either was now. They were both in areas that are unlocked but you can't build on, like all the grassy areas around the edges.


----------



## Ross J 82

That was easy both to right of front of the park. I wasn't expecting them to be on the grass.


----------



## cakester

FINALLY. They fixed the darn floating exclamation point over Level 10 Woody!


----------



## liljc

Zorkel567 said:


> I decided to buy one platinum chest (50 gems) to check it out and wound up getting Prince Charming's glove so not terrible anyways. I can't see myself buying them that often if ever again, but now at least I'll be able to unlock Prince Charming soon.
> 
> I did also spend 35 gems to unlock a second cursed chest slot.



Makes it tempting to buy a platinum chest since my first gold chest gave me a fish fountain instead of gloves and I don't know how often they place gold and platinum chests around the park (so far they gave me 1 bronze and 1 silver).  I have about 2 hour 45 minutes before my bronze chest is done opening so if they haven't given me a gold or platinum chest by then I'll use some of these gems I've been hoarding to get a platinum chest and hope I get lucky like you did.  All my characters have been welcomed and at level 10 for over a week now so all I have to work on is Prince Charming but waiting on chests isn't exactly what I had expected.


----------



## Valehikari

Valehikari said:


> Yeah be Patient it is quite a pain that part...
> 
> And let's hope for the upgrade sooooooooon


Upgrade is out!!!!!!!

So great


----------



## BJ7644

Didn't see this mentioned yet, it seems you get more magic now when visiting others parks. Makes it a bit more worthwhile I suppose.

My first two chests were also in the grassy areas. Started Rapunzel leveling this morning so no reason for me to rush for the gloves


----------



## mmmears

ldauksch said:


> I still have one chest hiding in my kingdom that I can't find
> 
> ETA: I found it! But I had Zurg leveling up when I updated, he had an hour left and now he's started over so aggravating!



How can you see that you are missing one?  I found two but don't have a quest or anything to tell me how many there are...


----------



## Zorkel567

Hamm just upgraded to level 10 and I was awarded 20 gems!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I can't find that third chest! 

Also, I've never had a kid wish to meet Mike before, maybe they added new characters for the kids to want to meet?


----------



## TygerHawks

For those that have the update, are you Android or ios?  I have quests to complete but don't want to click anything until after the update just in case


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

TygerHawks said:


> For those that have the update, are you Android or ios?  I have quests to complete but don't want to click anything until after the update just in case



I'm iOS.


----------



## cakester

So it looks like 2 or 3 chests per 24 hours (since they gave everyone a gold chest for free to start with). And they are hidden in the uncovered (unshaded) park areas that aren't buildable (I found mine by the front gate and tucked in next to the parade tent). However, it looks like you can get more chests from completing tasks. I've gotten two Bronze chests so far from that method.


----------



## cakester

TygerHawks said:


> For those that have the update, are you Android or ios?  I have quests to complete but don't want to click anything until after the update just in case



I'm iOS too.


----------



## Ross J 82

mmmears said:


> How can you see that you are missing one?  I found two but don't have a quest or anything to tell me how many there are...



Under the happiness % it had a picture of a chest telling you how many you had to find. Now they are found it has disapeared.


----------



## CaerDallben

Hi guys. First time posting in this topic. I found the third chest next to the Parade Tent as well. It took me a while to find it. I am bit disappointed that there is only one new attraction. There a no new concessions either, and only 2 new characters. My storybook is busy upgrading Donald to level 10, so Charming will have to wait for that.


----------



## mmmears

Ross J 82 said:


> Under the happiness % it had a picture of a chest telling you how many you had to find. Now they are found it has disapeared.



Thanks so much for explaining this.  I hope that mine were all found (but I only found two in the park) since there is no chest up there. I don't remember seeing it... sure hope it's not a bug but just something I didn't notice.

I did get two more from character drops, unfortunately they are mostly bronze.  Not getting Charming any time in the near future.


----------



## TygerHawks

Finally got the update!


----------



## liljc

cakester said:


> And Magic Brooms are back. Yay?



guess they regenerate every hour instead of 3 hours in the past.... that's too bad I prefer every 3 hours


----------



## evilqueenmindy

only one item to welcome Prince Charming.  After what felt like a decade to get Donald and Mother Gothel, that's pretty nice.  (She says before it takes 2 weeks to get the trunk with the gloves in it)


----------



## evilqueenmindy

liljc said:


> guess they regenerate every hour instead of 3 hours in the past.... that's too bad I prefer every 3 hours


I'm finding them more difficult to find this time around.  I've got a LOT more ground to cover than the last time they were in our lives.  (and I miss the locator they gave us for the robots.  Call me lazy, I don't care!)


----------



## TygerHawks

Yes, the locator is sorely missed!  My park is so packed, it can be difficult to locate the brooms.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

Is there a way to tell that you've collected all the available brooms in the park?  Like, are there 10/hour or something like that?  Just so I know I can stop looking for more...


----------



## mmmears

Totally agree.  A locator would be so helpful.  The brooms are hard to see in the first place, and my park is much larger now.


----------



## rainpetal

Jesse Hanson said:


> Is there a way to tell that you've collected all the available brooms in the park?  Like, are there 10/hour or something like that?  Just so I know I can stop looking for more...



There are 8 at a time.  Don't know how often it recharges though.


----------



## Valehikari

rainpetal said:


> There are 8 at a time.  Don't know how often it recharges though.



Looks like 8/hour. 

I am very disappointed with the upgrade... Feels like a way to collect money and nothing more, sorry... I was excited now I am a bit angry. Don't really appreciate the thing... Well leat's hope to find some chest to get to the gloves. Meh


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I kinda don't like that I have to find a certain chest to get Prince Charmings gloves. Finding a chest is just based on luck. Sending a character out on a task is too kinda but at least I can control that character and send them out multiple times instead of hoping for the right chest. 

I like the chests but it shouldn't for character items but maybe just decorations and stuff like that.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I kinda don't like that I have to find a certain chest to get Prince Charmings gloves. Finding a chest is just based on luck. Sending a character out on a task is too kinda but at least I can control that character and send them out multiple times instead of hoping for the right chest.
> 
> I like the chests but it shouldn't for character items but maybe just decorations and stuff like that.


I agree, but I'm hoping that the only reason Prince Charming is linked this way is just to help us understand/learn about the chests.  Going forward hopefully they won't be linked to important character items like this.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Valehikari said:


> Looks like 8/hour.
> 
> I am very disappointed with the upgrade... Feels like a way to collect money and nothing more, sorry... I was excited now I am a bit angry. Don't really appreciate the thing... Well leat's hope to find some chest to get to the gloves. Meh



 I agree...the chests seemed like they would be cool at first, but I'm not excited that Charming can only receive gloves from a chest to begin with...and of course the first chest doesn't give them...and the next two that appear aren't the right type of chest to reward them...they are going to test our patience, see how many people buy chests to try to get the gloves (which cost 851 gems to purchase outright). I get it, they need to make money, but still.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Jesse Hanson said:


> I agree, but I'm hoping that the only reason Prince Charming is linked this way is just to help us understand/learn about the chests.  Going forward hopefully they won't be linked to important character items like this.



I hope so as well otherwise I can see it taking a long time to welcome and level up.


----------



## DarrylR

You'd have a hard time believing I actually enjoyed this game at one point considering how much there is to complain about now. First off, I'd like to second those that say there should be no updates considering the amount of bugs people are reporting. I posted previously about a happiness bug that occurs when you play on & offline. For example, if I'm offline and I bring my happiness up to let's say 70 ecstatic and ten minutes later I go online and log back in, I could be down to 90 joyous. Now with the new update, I haven't seen a single wish request yet. Here's my response from Gameloft:

"Thank you for contacting Gameloft Customer Care.
Kindly note, that Happiness (Joy) decreases fast. In rare cases you might reach 100% happiness, but it's intended to go down quickly, because you have to constantly keep making your visitors happy."

Thanks for treating me like a moron Gameloft. We're supposed to lose 100 happiness points in ten minutes????

I've also completely lost interest in the competitions. I'm not clicking on 750 brooms for 5 gems. I can't even find the brooms as I have an overly stuffed park because there's not even enough room for everything I've purchased as it is.


----------



## mmmears

Another non-chest fan here.  Since the ones I have aren't the right kind, I guess all I do is hope that tomorrow brings the right kind for the gloves?  This is not fun at all.  It's boring.  At least with the tasks I can send characters out and hope they find it.


----------



## emilyhuff

How often do the chests regenerate? did I miss that? I didn't upgrade yet lol


----------



## darkfiry

The train brings a new one everyday. The 2 that randomly spawn in your park...no idea, guessing it refreshes everyday as well. Characters completing tasks also drops chests too, I've gotten 2 that way so far.


----------



## CaerDallben

I agree with only being able to get Charming gloves with chests. It seems to be an extra level of complexity and randomness that I'm not sure was needed. I got an extra chest from a character task (I marked the check boxes really fast and now I don't know which one it was!) but it's the wrong one. For happiness, what I've been doing is not claiming all of them. I send characters to grant wishes, but only click on the smiling faces until the happiness levels gets to 100 (or 99). Right now, I have 6 kids with smiling faces on top of them, and I won't claim them until I get down to 96.


----------



## TygerHawks

Just noticed the rewards tab in the chest bank.  I have 3 bronze chests waiting, and have no real interest on waiting 3 hours for those rewards.  With no way to remove chests except opening them, that bank can easily fill up with useless junk.  Definitely a money grab.  There needs to be a way to delete or sell off unwanted chests.


----------



## cinmell

When you are in the area where you open chests, there are locks with magic costs underneath the locks at the bottom of the screen.  What are those for?  I clicked on two and one was worth 10,000 magic and I have no idea what it's for.


----------



## figment_jii

Are the chests a permanent addition to the game or are they an event that's going to go away after a while?  I'm trying to decide if I should spend Gems to expand the slots or not.  Thanks!


----------



## TygerHawks

And I was just banned for time tampering?  How do you even do that?  Well, ticket submitted but not real happy with this.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

My kingdom just spawned another chest, so apparently you can get more then just 2 or 3 a day (besides random tasks)? It just so happened to be a gold chest, it'll take 12 hours, but I don't like my chances of actually getting the gloves, there's too many things it could drop.


----------



## TygerHawks

Regarding removing unwanted chests, from FB:



> There is a way to remove unwanted chests! Once you run out of space to hold the Chests, it will ask you if you want to remove the found chest or replace it with an old one.


----------



## darkfiry

cinmell said:


> When you are in the area where you open chests, there are locks with magic costs underneath the locks at the bottom of the screen.  What are those for?  I clicked on two and one was worth 10,000 magic and I have no idea what it's for.


It's your storage space for chests that are waiting to be opened.



figment_jii said:


> Are the chests a permanent addition to the game or are they an event that's going to go away after a while?  I'm trying to decide if I should spend Gems to expand the slots or not.  Thanks!


It looks permanent. Just another extremely low random chance of receiving useful items like the parades.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

TygerHawks said:


> And I was just banned for time tampering?  How do you even do that?  Well, ticket submitted but not real happy with this.



Force close the app and then reload...should let you back in then.  That worked for me.


----------



## TygerHawks

DisneyFanJenn said:


> Force close the app and then reload...should let you back in then.  That worked for me.



Thanks!  That worked


----------



## mmmears

Yep.  It happened.  One more broomstick and I just can't find it.  As a pp pointed out, the reward for this is not worth the work involved.

Very disappointed with this update.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I think a lot of us seem disappointed in this update. I'm wondering why we got Cinderella.. They gave us some Aladdin items so I thought they would come next. Nothing against Cinderella but I'd rather have Jasmine!


----------



## Wigit12

I officially hate the chests.   I found the first two.  Now it says there is one in my kingdom.   I've been searching for at least a half hour.  Can't find it anywhere    Very annoying.


----------



## cakester

I'm frustrated with the brooms just like everyone else. They actively push buying decor/filling your park up that hunting for tiny objects without a locator is just plain stupid. The rewards for this competition certainly aren't worth it, especially now that they upped magic for social visits based on level.


----------



## cakester

Cinderella's parade float now has a chance to get Mother Gothel's ear hats in addition to Charming's gloves and ears. I believe the cost was 35 gems?


----------



## darkfiry

Does it? I didn't even bother to check the the parade rewards. Hmm, I may consider buying it now so I don't have to wait for a chest to give the first glove...


----------



## Valehikari

darkfiry said:


> Does it? I didn't even bother to check the the parade rewards. Hmm, I may consider buying it now so I don't have to wait for a chest to give the first glove...


Seems like the first glove can only be found in chests and only after you unlock the gloves on the parade. Today  I found a gold chest btw al ready... Checkin the treasure tomorrow morning


----------



## FenDavyO

TygerHawks said:


> Finally got the update!


Mine is downloading as we speak!


----------



## darkfiry

Valehikari said:


> Seems like the first glove can only be found in chests and only after you unlock the gloves on the parade. Today  I found a gold chest btw al ready... Checkin the treasure tomorrow morning


Nooo  I found a gold one too as my third chest and I'll be doing the same. Good luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## liljc

Wigit12 said:


> I officially hate the chests.   I found the first two.  Now it says there is one in my kingdom.   I've been searching for at least a half hour.  Can't find it anywhere    Very annoying.



I'm having the same problem.  It is telling me there is another chest now but I've been looking for more than 15 minutes and cannot find it.

If anybody figures out where this mysterious third chest is hidden please post on the forums where you found it.  Until then I'm starting to think it is just a glitch and there is no third chest hidden in the kingdom


----------



## darkfiry

My first two took awhile to show up, but I found my third one instantly when I logged in. It was right beneath the park entrance. It's possible the chests may be bugged to show up on the map.


----------



## liljc

liljc said:


> I'm having the same problem.  It is telling me there is another chest now but I've been looking for more than 15 minutes and cannot find it.
> 
> If anybody figures out where this mysterious third chest is hidden please post on the forums where you found it.  Until then I'm starting to think it is just a glitch and there is no third chest hidden in the kingdom




Found it after 30 minutes off the map over in an area that is still cursed.... it was to the right of Space mountain in the dark on the purple area between that little rocket ship with the four lights around it and the tracks that the space mountain vehicle races around on


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Visited my character book, gotta say, Prince Charming's eyebrow action cracked me up.  It's like he's not entirely sure about this Cinderella character he's sharing a screen with.


----------



## Wigit12

liljc said:


> Found it after 30 minutes off the map over in an area that is still cursed.... it was to the right of Space mountain in the dark on the purple area between that little rocket ship with the four lights around it and the tracks that the space mountain vehicle races around on


Thank you!!!!!!!  I was ready to throw my iPad!


----------



## Wigit12

evilqueenmindy said:


> Visited my character book, gotta say, Prince Charming's eyebrow action cracked me up.  It's like he's not entirely sure about this Cinderella character he's sharing a screen with.


I know!   Cinderella doesn't look too sure either.


----------



## Drizzle2008

I start the game up, hear Jessie's "Whoohoo!".....game crashes.  I watch the 2nd free gem video....vid freezes at the end....game crashes....no free gem and I can't re-watch the video until reset.  Tried to watch a free gem video today and my phone soft resets.  Writing to customer care in-game about it and the game crashes...





Welp, that settles it, no more videos or free gems for me.


----------



## msteddom

I just found a chest in a cursed area behind Space Mountain.  It was on the hills to the right of the waterfall.  It took forever to find it!!!!

Melissa


----------



## ghenghy

DarrylR said:


> You'd have a hard time believing I actually enjoyed this game at one point considering how much there is to complain about now. First off, I'd like to second those that say there should be no updates considering the amount of bugs people are reporting. I posted previously about a happiness bug that occurs when you play on & offline. For example, if I'm offline and I bring my happiness up to let's say 70 ecstatic and ten minutes later I go online and log back in, I could be down to 90 joyous. Now with the new update, I haven't seen a single wish request yet. Here's my response from Gameloft:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Gameloft Customer Care.
> Kindly note, that Happiness (Joy) decreases fast. In rare cases you might reach 100% happiness, but it's intended to go down quickly, because you have to constantly keep making your visitors happy."
> 
> Thanks for treating me like a moron Gameloft. We're supposed to lose 100 happiness points in ten minutes????



Did you try the solution I gave you earlier?  As for their response, that's exactly what they told me.  I was pretty ticked.


----------



## SunDial

TygerHawks said:


> Regarding removing unwanted chests, from FB:





DisneyFanJenn said:


> Force close the app and then reload...should let you back in then.  That worked for me.





TygerHawks said:


> Thanks!  That worked




I was given the same banned message a couple of hours after doing the update on Android. Did the forced close and I am still getting the banned message about 10 minutes after restarting.  I wonder if it was something in one of the Gem videos.


----------



## toinettec

Oh my gosh!  I just got a thought bubble wish request for the 3-minute task for Mike!  That's new!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

ok so, did everyone get the fish fountain from their first gold chest(the tutorial one)? if so I call shenanigans!


----------



## squirrel

Hope Loneheart said:


> ok so, did everyone get the fish fountain from their first gold chest(the tutorial one)? if so I call shenanigans!


I did.  Second one I opened had magic.  Working on the third now.


----------



## MuggleBorn731

For those that use iOS, did the update take away your ability to rotate your phone 180 degrees? (As in home button on left to home button on right?) Bc my husband is not understanding why asking him to switch sides of the bed so I don't have a power cord digging into my palm is a reasonable request.


----------



## jypfoto

I can't stand these chests.  Still says I have one and can't for the life of me find it.


----------



## emilyhuff

Ugh opened my gold chest hoping for gloves and I got a Dang banner lamppost


----------



## cakester

MuggleBorn731 said:


> For those that use iOS, did the update take away your ability to rotate your phone 180 degrees? (As in home button on left to home button on right?) Bc my husband is not understanding why asking him to switch sides of the bed so I don't have a power cord digging into my palm is a reasonable request.



I'm on iOS and I can still rotate. You might want to check to make sure you haven't accidentally hit the rotation/aspect lock (located in the bottom pull-up screen).


----------



## evilqueenmindy

If I get another log bench out of these chests, I'm going to be able to build frontier land on my own.


----------



## mshanson3121

Any idea when they'll have this new chest thing available for Windows? I'm guessing we can assume they'll be as slow rolling it out for Windows as they were for the Incredibles stuff?


----------



## FenDavyO

jypfoto said:


> I can't stand these chests.  Still says I have one and can't for the life of me find it.


Have you found the one behind Space Mountain yet?


----------



## asdowning03

In the "chest bank" it shows gold and platinum chests have chains. Do I need to keep unlocking bronze and silver to unlock gold? Looking to get the prince's gloves the cheapest way!

Update: nevermind! I found a gold chest! In the shadowy area of fantasy land! Just have to wait until my bronze and silver chests are opened. Fingers crossed it's gloves!


----------



## squirrel

FenDavyO said:


> Have you found the one behind Space Mountain yet?


I'm still looking for one this morning too.  I can't see it near Space Mountain or in Fantasyland like another poster found one.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Opened my gold chest this morning and got the Pluto topiary... No gloves yet.


----------



## squirrel

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Opened my gold chest this morning and got the Pluto topiary... No gloves yet.


I have another 36 minutes to go.  I only opened the Cinderella parade after setting up the gold chest to open.

Found the chest - sitting beside the parade tent behind the tree!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

squirrel said:


> I have another 36 minutes to go.  I only opened the Cinderella parade after setting up the gold chest to open.
> 
> Found the chest - sitting beside the parade tent behind the tree!




I knew my chances would be slim of finding gloves in the chest since there's so many things it could give you. Hopefully you have better luck! 

I'm never really in a rush playing the game so I'll give it a few more days and see how my luck goes before I decide to purchase the parade float, it does drop gloves right? I thought someone said it did but when I looked at it yesterday I didn't see it as an option. 

I love welcoming new characters but Prince Charming will have to wait until I get lucky with those chests I think. I'm still working on Zurg quests and just finished battling Mother Gothel this morning so I have some things to keep me busy until then at least.


----------



## beckylou

So, I've ran 3 parades all with Cinderella's float...and no gloves. Are we sure the gloves are an option? I've also found 8 or 9 chests...1 was gold and 1 was platinum. No gloves.


----------



## TygerHawks

I keep reading that the first set of gloves have to come from a chest, at which point gloves become an option in the parade.  Don't have links, just have seen that here I think and on FaceBook.

I agree with BaxterSaysMeow, I am quite busy in my game right now that Prince Charming isn't a top priority right now.  Have 12 hours left welcoming Zurg and midway on collecting for Donald and Aurora.  Also need to upgrade Fauna to continue her quests.  Have about 30 minutes left on a gold chest, so that might change


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

TygerHawks said:


> I keep reading that the first set of gloves have to come from a chest, at which point gloves become an option in the parade.  Don't have links, just have seen that here I think and on FaceBook.
> 
> I agree with BaxterSaysMeow, I am quite busy in my game right now that Prince Charming isn't a top priority right now.  Have 12 hours left welcoming Zurg and midway on collecting for Donald and Aurora.  Also need to upgrade Fauna to continue her quests.  Have about 30 minutes left on a gold chest, so that might change




Good luck on the chest! I'm actually thankful to still have so many other things still going on right now otherwise I'd probably be more obsessed with getting him welcomed faster. Welcoming Donald has been sitting in my quests for probably two weeks so I obviously have patience lol. 

Even if I do find the gloves today I sent Mickey out on a 24 hour level up so I still wouldn't be able to welcome Charming today.


----------



## mmmears

Hope Loneheart said:


> ok so, did everyone get the fish fountain from their first gold chest(the tutorial one)? if so I call shenanigans!



I did.   

I worked hard to get caught up in the game (started late) and now I'm sitting around with nothing much to do, waiting for the treasure chest fairy to send me some gloves.  This could take forever.


----------



## TygerHawks

And I got a mining gem decoration   wow.....


----------



## squirrel

I got magic from my gold chest!

Now I'm going to do the 3hr ones to clear up some space for more chests.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

TygerHawks said:


> And I got a mining gem decoration   wow.....



Exactly!  I feel like Charlie Brown on Halloween night...."I got a rock".


----------



## BJ7644

squirrel said:


> I'm still looking for one this morning too.  I can't see it near Space Mountain or in Fantasyland like another poster found one.



After a few hours of on/off searching, I just found my elusive chest at the end of Main St, right side tucked in by the last building.


----------



## squirrel

BJ7644 said:


> After a few hours of on/off searching, I just found my elusive chest at the end of Main St, right side tucked in by the last building.


That one took a while for me yesterday.  Now with everyone posting the difficult spots it helps everyone.


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> I got magic from my gold chest!
> 
> Now I'm going to do the 3hr ones to clear up some space for more chests.



Me, too.  3 gold chests so far, no platinum ones.  And no gloves.  This is pretty discouraging.


----------



## TygerHawks

Found one tucked under the bridge behind Space Mountain, far right corner.


----------



## Valehikari

I got much magic from the first gold chest. I am playing btw in Europe, and it tells me that the Cinderella parade won't give me anything else than gems and magic. I think it will unlock Items when I find the gloves. This is a pain. Lucky the Ones Who have other missions!


----------



## mydisneyfix

cakester said:


> OKay. Looks like you can get gloves from Woody, Mickey and The Magic Lamp Theater as well as from Chests (Silver) after you introduce Prince Charming.
> 
> Prince Charming's Ear Hats come from Rex, Mike, and Goofy.
> 
> The Pumpkin Carriage Coach (which will be used for Cinderella too) come from Pluto's House, Chests, and from Prince Charming's 60 minute task.


I don't see anything on Mickey or Woody tasks to drop gloves.  Can you tell me what task does it?  My Prince Charming only shows that chests drop gloves.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Is it the silver chest that possibly holds the elusive gloves?  or do we not really know?  Just trying to figure out how to prioritize opening them


----------



## evilqueenmindy

mydisneyfix said:


> I don't see anything on Mickey or Woody tasks to drop gloves.  Can you tell me what task does it?  My Prince Charming only shows that chests drop gloves.


if understand correctly, these tasks WILL drop gloves, after you welcome Prince Charming via the chests.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

evilqueenmindy said:


> Is it the silver chest that possibly holds the elusive gloves?  or do we not really know?  Just trying to figure out how to prioritize opening them




They are in the gold and I believe platinum. If you go look at your chests there a button you can hit to see which chests hold what.


----------



## TygerHawks

And my bank is now full of bronze chests.  Bought the first slot, not ready to pay for the final 2.  Fortunately, when you find a chest with a full bank, you are given the option to exchange it or discard it.


----------



## Tigger Hokie

I must say I was half asleep when the dog work me at 12:45 AM and I got the banned for time tampering note...it happened again at 12:45 this afternoon, what the heck...and really ticked the other night because for the second time after extended offline play I lost my happiness. went from 58% ecstatic to 58% content...what a joke.. and working on Donald, Phillip, Charming (no gloves yet, first gold chest on the pedestal) so hard to prioritize wishes..just trying to run the parade when Token drops are coming for Donald....


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Ok after reading your gold chest results I am ashamed to say the second gold chest I opened had gloves...the first one (the one you start with) had the fish fountain...but the gold one I started unlocking before bed had the gloves...now waiting for some 6 hour tasks to level Charming up to level 2 in order to finish the second task in his story.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

I have been waiting for a quest to open up land in front of California Screamin' by the pool. Is there a quest or do we just pay for it?


----------



## CaelanAegana

I just got the update this morning. Is there a popup indicator in the upper left corner every time there is a chest available to find (as in the tutorial)? Or is this like those frustrating brooms and I just have to continuously comb the landscape?

BTW, my count on the number of brooms needed to get the gem reward (at respawn of 8 every hour) is that you would have to get up every hour at least some nights, as there are only 22 hours where you wouldn't have to find them all. How ridiculous is that?


----------



## Airship Ariadne

CaelanAegana said:


> I just got the update this morning. Is there a popup indicator in the upper left corner every time there is a chest available to find (as in the tutorial)? Or is this like those frustrating brooms and Ij just have to continuously comb the landscape?
> 
> BTW, my count on the number of brooms needed to get the gem reward (at respawn of 8 every hour) is that you would have to get up every hour at least some nights, as there are only 12 hours where you wouldn't have to find them all. How ridiculous is that?



The counter will pop up when a new one arrives.

At this point I only worry with the brooms if I see them, just to take the magic, not actively hunting them.


----------



## liljc

evilqueenmindy said:


> Is it the silver chest that possibly holds the elusive gloves?  or do we not really know?  Just trying to figure out how to prioritize opening them



I think at first the only chests to get gloves from are the Gold and Platinum chests.  Once Prince Charming is welcomed the silver chest shows that it can reward gloves but I've yet to get any gloves from any of my silver chests.

Since I had nothing else to do but to work on Prince Charming I ended up spending some of my 600 gems to buy platinum chests at 50 gems a pop.  Took 3 chests until I got my set of gloves needed to welcome Prince Charming.  Now he is on level 4 and my Regal Carrousel finished construction about 4 hours ago.  I also spent some gems to open up the 2nd chest platform and to buy the Cinderella Float for the parade.   I'd probably still be trying to get that first pair of gloves if I didn't spend some gems for those platinum chests.

At first I wasn't a fan of the chests, but I'm liking them more now.  I don't like that they make that the only way to welcome Prince Charming, but once you get past that initial rough patch they become just a bonus for the game helping to collect items to add to your park as decorations or helping to build up your magic faster.  Hard to complain about free gifts.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I feel like I must have very good luck: I got the gloves on my first gold chest :/

I've just received the task to welcome Cinderella. Her shoes are legendary but only one is needed thank goodness. I'm hoping she's considerably easier to get than Donald or mother gothel.
It's about 4-5 tasks into the prince and a minimum of the prince being level 3 is necessary, as well as the carousel.

With my mickey hat stand farm, im pretty much out of room in my park now!


----------



## liljc

FloranaPrincess said:


> I feel like I must have very good luck: I got the gloves on my first gold chest :/
> 
> I've just received the task to welcome Cinderella. Her shoes are legendary but only one is needed thank goodness. I'm hoping she's considerably easier to get than Donald or mother gothel.
> It's about 4-5 tasks into the prince and a minimum of the prince being level 3 is necessary, as well as the carousel.
> 
> With my mickey hat stand farm, im pretty much out of room in my park now!




Did Prince Charming searching the Carrousel set off welcoming Cinderella?   My Prince Charming has 9 minutes left on that task so I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## JessyRenee

How often are the chests supposed to pop up? I haven't had one all day. I even spent 50 gems for a platinum chest in hopes of getting the gloves for Charming and all I got was a wooden bench.  50 gems for a bench feels like kind of a rip-off.


----------



## liljc

liljc said:


> Did Prince Charming searching the Carrousel set off welcoming Cinderella?   My Prince Charming has 9 minutes left on that task so I guess I'll find out soon.



Yup that is the quest that kicks off the welcoming of Cinderella =)


----------



## FloranaPrincess

FloranaPrincess said:


> I feel like I must have very good luck: I got the gloves on my first gold chest :/
> 
> I've just received the task to welcome Cinderella. Her shoes are legendary but only one is needed thank goodness. I'm hoping she's considerably easier to get than Donald or mother gothel.
> It's about 4-5 tasks into the prince and a minimum of the prince being level 3 is necessary, as well as the carousel.
> 
> With my mockery hat stand farm, im pretty much out of room in my park now!





liljc said:


> Did Prince Charming searching the Carrousel set off welcoming Cinderella?   My Prince Charming has 9 minutes left on that task so I guess I'll find out soon.


yep! It unlocks Cinderella


----------



## lilclerk

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> I have been waiting for a quest to open up land in front of California Screamin' by the pool. Is there a quest or do we just pay for it?


I don't remember for that specific piece, but if you tap it, it will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## jeanne c

I am having a hard time finding these chests.  The ones I did find were on pieces of land that you cannot build anything on.  If these chests are here to stay, I would like the next update to be "Pirates of the Caribbean", in which I could give Jack Sparrow the command, "Find Treasure Chest".  He could pull out a map and follow it to "X" marks the spot!  When he has found the chest, there could be an exclaimation point above his head, and hopefully the chest would be close to him!


----------



## Chucky!

I was lucky and got gloves in the first gold chest I found and opened. Prioritise these.

So far the locations I can remember finding chests. 
- behind the shops on the left hand side on the grass
- on the paths behind the green shop near the tree (same spot as tutorial)
- at the end of main street tucked behind the last shop on right hand side
- near the parade tent

A few (two maybe) popped up from character activities

Go one more to find have searched that entire area behind space mountain but no luck yet


I am same with the brooms. Will tap the ones I see and do a quick scan for other but then leave it.


----------



## Princess4

I wish the chest didn't give magic also wish that I could spend magic to eliminate items from the chest so I can get the gloves only 1 gold so far and no gloves bought a platinum with gems and no gloves  got characters to level up boo is on her 24 hour so hopefully they will see that and give me a gold chest and gloves to speed her up


----------



## toinettec

CaelanAegana said:


> I just got the update this morning. Is there a popup indicator in the upper left corner every time there is a chest available to find (as in the tutorial)? Or is this like those frustrating brooms and I just have to continuously comb the landscape?
> 
> BTW, my count on the number of brooms needed to get the gem reward (at respawn of 8 every hour) is that you would have to get up every hour at least some nights, as there are only 22 hours where you wouldn't have to find them all. How ridiculous is that?



I did the math, too, and came up with a different number than you.  If my calculations are correct, to get the gem reward, you need 750 brooms, 750/8 per respawn=93.75, which would be 94 times you would need to collect 8 brooms during the event. The event lasts for six days, I believe, so 94/6=15.625, which is essentially 16 times per day it would be necessary to collect 8. So, theoretically, one could collect only during their waking hours and still get the gems, as long as you collected almost every single waking hour of every single day.  I'm not saying that it's reasonable, mind you, just that it's possible.

As long as I'm calculating anyway, 40 gems is $1.99, so for all this work, one would be awarded 5 gems, which has a street value of 25 cents.  Seriously.  In the same vein, I notice the mini-event leaderboard awards have also gotten similarly crappy since The Incredibles event ended.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

lilclerk said:


> I don't remember for that specific piece, but if you tap it, it will tell you what you need to do.


It says to clear course 25,000 but was wondering if I had to wait for a quest?!


----------



## hopemax

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> It says to clear course 25,000 but was wondering if I had to wait for a quest?!



The piece in front of California Screaming doesn't have an associated quest.  If you need the land, it's available to clear, but if you have a better use of Magic you can leave it cursed.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

hopemax said:


> The piece in front of California Screaming doesn't have an associated quest.  If you need the land, it's available to clear, but if you have a better use of Magic you can leave it cursed.


Thank you


----------



## dkolett

toinettec said:


> I did the math, too, and came up with a different number than you.  If my calculations are correct, to get the gem reward, you need 750 brooms, 750/8 per respawn=93.75, which would be 94 times you would need to collect 8 brooms during the event. The event lasts for six days, I believe, so 94/6=15.625, which is essentially 16 times per day it would be necessary to collect 8. So, theoretically, one could collect only during their waking hours and still get the gems, as long as you collected almost every single waking hour of every single day.  I'm not saying that it's reasonable, mind you, just that it's possible.
> 
> As long as I'm calculating anyway, 40 gems is $1.99, so for all this work, one would be awarded 5 gems, which has a street value of 25 cents.  Seriously.  In the same vein, I notice the mini-event leaderboard awards have also gotten similarly crappy since The Incredibles event ended.


I try to participate in all the events to earn gems without spending money. This one is totally unreasonable!!! If you work for a living impossible.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Did anyone else see what appears to be Splash Mountain as a reward in the Platinum Chest? If it is a secret attraction, I'm almost tempted to spend a chunk of gems on getting some extra chests.


----------



## disneym2m

Chucky! said:


> I was lucky and got gloves in the first gold chest I found and opened. Prioritise these.
> 
> So far the locations I can remember finding chests.
> - behind the shops on the left hand side on the grass
> - on the paths behind the green shop near the tree (same spot as tutorial)
> - at the end of main street tucked behind the last shop on right hand side
> - near the parade tent




I found:

- one in the one round top tree just below the brick wall that is righ of Main Street Station; this one was platinum.
- one in between the two round topped tree just above the bridge leading to Frontierland beside the river.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Ok 1. I want some mini games. If we have to wait 8, 12, 24 hours for tasks to be done, then we need some mini-games that we can do sans characters to get maybe small amounts of magic or something. Because I send everyone off to do tasks in the morning, and then do the same thing 8 hours later. It's not like I'm spending a lot of time in the app! Not much to do!

2. There should be an option to opt in or opt out of the contests. That way people who couldn't care less about the minuscule magic reward can let the earlier level players who might actually get some benefit from that magic (and maybe who want to play contests) can do so. Just a thought. 

3. The wish granter contests need to be awarded in "leagues," basically like level 1-5 has a first-150 place, levels 6-10 has a first-150 place, levels 11-15 has a first-150 place, etc. because level 30 players will have WAY more ability to grant wishes than people in lower levels. 

4. There should be added incentive for neighbors and friends--if you have 10 friends added, get a 20% bonus on getting magic or something idk. I see some people saying there is more magic from visiting neighbors now, but it would be nice if you could find a gem from visiting a random varying neighbor's park once a day. 

I don't know these are some of the thoughts I've had about the game. The update is disappointing it seems to most people because all it added were two characters and an annoying chest feature. What other changes do you think need to be made from a practical standpoint?


----------



## cakester

For those of you looking to save up magic to get Prince Charming's Regal Carousel (available when Prince Charming is Level 3, ugh!), it costs 15,500 magic. 



As much as the Update notes from Gameloft said they were fixing issues with the app randomly crashing... I'm still getting crashes almost everytime I want to look at my character book. Anyone else having problems like that still?


----------



## TygerHawks

Game freezes on me a lot.  Sometimes on the loading screen, or the first character I click on once it is loaded.  Every now and then it just crashes and I have to force stop the app in order for it to load properly.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I FINALLY was able to start welcoming Flynn...and then got the last Eve hat after I started his 24 hour welcome. I see no Prince Charming in sight, as I've only found one gold chest, the rest silver or bronze, and I'm not buying chests and then waiting 12 hours for a tree.

I agree with mini-games.


----------



## squirrel

cakester said:


> For those of you looking to save up magic to get Prince Charming's Regal Carousel (available when Prince Charming is Level 3, ugh!), it costs 15,500 magic.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the Update notes from Gameloft said they were fixing issues with the app randomly crashing... I'm still getting crashes almost everytime I want to look at my character book. Anyone else having problems like that still?


Yes it's happening often for me.


----------



## alicat8

Hi, popping in with a question!
I swear my pink gems will randomly disappear. Is this common? I KNOW I had 220 at the start of yesterday. Then I spent around 4 (almost positive it was 4) to finish Rapunzel's job early to level her up. Never spent any more. Today I have 188. I know for sure I didn't buy anything. I also swear this has happened before. Is it just me? Am I just crazy?


----------



## Diznygrl

xthebowdenx said:


> Did anyone else see what appears to be Splash Mountain as a reward in the Platinum Chest? If it is a secret attraction, I'm almost tempted to spend a chunk of gems on getting some extra chests.



I think it's just a Splash Mountain statue and not the actual attraction. 



On another note, I totally agree about mini games. I've felt that way ever since the initial release. Ya know, something to make this app feel like an actual GAME instead of just an endless hurry-up-and-wait. As it is I spend very little time actually engaging the app...a few minutes to send everyone on their ridiculous tasks, then check back 6-8 hours later...wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## cakester

alicat8 said:


> Hi, popping in with a question!
> I swear my pink gems will randomly disappear. Is this common? I KNOW I had 220 at the start of yesterday. Then I spent around 4 (almost positive it was 4) to finish Rapunzel's job early to level her up. Never spent any more. Today I have 188. I know for sure I didn't buy anything. I also swear this has happened before. Is it just me? Am I just crazy?



I kept having gems disappear like that... until I realized I was accidentally buying the 40 gem package of magic because I was clicking too fast. Happened to me 3 different times!


----------



## TygerHawks

Regarding Splash Mountain, from the patch notes:



> Inside these chests, you will find Magic, Tokens, decorations, and attractions. But if you get lucky, you will find exclusive decorations and attractions such as:
> 
> Splash Mountain (only found in Platinum Chest)
> Antler Crown Topiary
> Fish Fountain
> Musical Fountain




I believe it is the attraction.  Just wonder if the odds are worth spending gems.


----------



## cakester

Diznygrl said:


> I think it's just a Splash Mountain statue and not the actual attraction.



It is actually an attraction, not just a statue. 

Sneaky way to get people to drop $$$ on gems to buy (multiple) Platinum chests in order to get it.


----------



## chelynnah

alicat8 said:


> Hi, popping in with a question!
> I swear my pink gems will randomly disappear. Is this common? I KNOW I had 220 at the start of yesterday. Then I spent around 4 (almost positive it was 4) to finish Rapunzel's job early to level her up. Never spent any more. Today I have 188. I know for sure I didn't buy anything. I also swear this has happened before. Is it just me? Am I just crazy?


Did you accidentally purchase Cinderella's float, or open a 2nd spot for a treasure chest!

I did both the other night by accident, but luckily saw the gem drop and figured out what happened. I play on 2 devices, so went back to the previous saved game on the other device and got them back.

The float one is easy to do by accident as its now sitting in the front float spot.  I was just used to hitting the first 2 floats to set a parade going that I didn't notice till I saw a new float going round.  I think there should be a double check if you're soending gems.


----------



## alicat8

chelynnah said:


> Did you accidentally purchase Cinderella's float, or open a 2nd spot for a treasure chest!
> 
> I did both the other night by accident, but luckily saw the gem drop and figured out what happened. Mi play in 2 devices, so went back to the previous saved game on the other device and got them back.
> 
> The float one is easy to do by accident as its now sitting in the front float spot.  I was just used to hitting the first 2 floats to set a parade going that I didn't notice till I saw a new float going round.  I think there should be a double check if you're soending gems.


That's exactly what happened. I thought that was a free thing. Now I'm mad! It's gonna take me a month to earn those back!!!! Thanks for clearing it up. No clue how I did it, but it must've happened!


----------



## chelynnah

alicat8 said:


> That's exactly what happened. I thought that was a free thing. Now I'm mad! It's gonna take me a month to earn those back!!!! Thanks for clearing it up. No clue how I did it, but it must've happened!


bummer.  So sorry that happened.  I'm just glad I noticed when I did and was able to restore it.  I was devastated at first.  I'm not buying gems either, and am slowly scrimping and saving every one


----------



## Valehikari

alicat8 said:


> That's exactly what happened. I thought that was a free thing. Now I'm mad! It's gonna take me a month to earn those back!!!! Thanks for clearing it up. No clue how I did it, but it must've happened!



That is a pity but don't worry it's fine it can be useful in the future.. I found the splash Mountains in my only platinum chest these days. It is the actual attraction. No gloves still but at least a small satisfaction. :/ meh, still don't like these chests... :/


----------



## ThePopUpDance

Found my next chest in front of the scarecrow and the farm, FYI. A bronze chest.


----------



## mydisneyfix

So far I've only gotten 2 gold chests and the rest were bronze.  First gold chest was the fish fountain and the second one had magic.  I'm just going to treat this update like it never happened. I was getting bored with the game before the upsate.  I was frustrated with how long it took to get Donalds tokens to drop.  I'm still dealing with Mother Gothels ears not dropping.  I have plenty of characters to still get up to level 10.  I have one area still to clear.  So I guess I will just focus on that.  I'm not spending money for chests.  I've accepted the fact that it will take weeks to get Charming.  Maybe by then there will actually be a decent update with more characters and opened lands.  Meh.


----------



## TygerHawks

I haven't had any Gold or Platinum drop, mostly bronze and 2 silver.  I don't have a problem paying for the premium characters, you get the characters and some gems to use on stuff.  But buying chests doesn't feel right.  If I spend $5 for 2 chests, I am not guaranteed anything specific.  I might get Splash Mountain, I might get the gloves, or I could get some magic or a lantern.


----------



## TygerHawks

On that note, is there not a promotion for Merryweather?


----------



## ThePopUpDance

> I haven't had any Gold or Platinum drop, mostly bronze and 2 silver. I don't have a problem paying for the premium characters, you get the characters and some gems to use on stuff. But buying chests doesn't feel right. If I spend $5 for 2 chests, I am not guaranteed anything specific. I might get Splash Mountain, I might get the gloves, or I could get some magic or a lantern.


I think that's the problem I have with it too - the risk =/= the possible reward. We all know the drop rate for the other items in the gold and platinum boxes will be much higher than they will be for Splash Mountain or the gloves. So I'm just going to do as mydisneyfix is above and just get the items when I get them.


----------



## lilclerk

mydisneyfix said:


> I'm not spending money for chests.  I've accepted the fact that it will take weeks to get Charming.


Same, I'm going to just see this as another hard to get character.  No way am I spending gems on chests for a _chance _at getting Charming or Splash Mountain, I'll get them when I get them just like Donald.  I'm even still trying to get all the crowns for Aurora, those are taking forever for me as well.


----------



## dacutebuggy

I've been pouring through the past few pages--is there a consensus on how frequently chests should show up?

EDIT: I also am going to try and draw up a map tonight with locations for chests as have been reported by users here.  Nothing like a good ol' fashion treasure map.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I burned through a bunch of gems, but I had over 600 built up, so eh. It's one of my favorite rides IRL so I had to have it.


----------



## squirrel

I get about 3-5 chests a day, I haven't been counting so just a guess.  Almost all have been bronze, I may have had one or two gold.


----------



## FenDavyO

I thought that too! How cool would that be?!


----------



## FenDavyO

xthebowdenx said:


> I burned through a bunch of gems, but I had over 600 built up, so eh. It's one of my favorite rides IRL so I had to have it.


How exciting! What are the rewards from it?


----------



## xthebowdenx

145 magic every 8 hours. Which isn't great, but I like looking at it


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

All I've found today is bronze chests. Kinda frustrating but I'm not gonna obsess over it, I guess when it happens it happens. It's only day 2. Stupid gloves.


----------



## mmmears

alicat8 said:


> That's exactly what happened. I thought that was a free thing. Now I'm mad! It's gonna take me a month to earn those back!!!! Thanks for clearing it up. No clue how I did it, but it must've happened!



I did the same thing.    It's because they put that float in the front of the queue and I generally pick the first one.  I have a hard time believing that this was not intentional on their part.



TygerHawks said:


> I haven't had any Gold or Platinum drop, mostly bronze and 2 silver.  I don't have a problem paying for the premium characters, you get the characters and some gems to use on stuff.  But buying chests doesn't feel right.  If I spend $5 for 2 chests, I am not guaranteed anything specific.  I might get Splash Mountain, I might get the gloves, or I could get some magic or a lantern.



Totally agree.  If you want to buy a chest, you pay money for something like a 1 in 10 chance that you will get something actually worthwhile.  It's not like a character that you might want... at least then you actually GET the character.  This adds an extra level of randomness to the game that is not appealing.



TygerHawks said:


> On that note, is there not a promotion for Merryweather?



I never saw one.  She's pretty inexpensive gem-wise, though, and I try to get my premium characters by saving up gems that I have earned, so she's one I could "afford."



lilclerk said:


> Same, I'm going to just see this as another hard to get character.  No way am I spending gems on chests for a _chance _at getting Charming or Splash Mountain, I'll get them when I get them just like Donald.  I'm even still trying to get all the crowns for Aurora, those are taking forever for me as well.



Me, too.  I am just pretending that it's like Donald and will take forever to get Charming.  Not going to give them actual money since that will just reward them for trying this stupid (since it's so random and you may spend $$$ and still not get what you want) money grab.


----------



## ThePopUpDance

Found my next chest just below California Screamin', FYI.


----------



## JessyRenee

I just had a more difficult chest to find. It was in the very far back right corner of the game land--outside of even the specified "park grounds". In case anyone out there is struggling to find one!


----------



## squirrel

I've had ones right near or on rides or concessions so when I try and collect magic I end up getting a chest when I don't want to.  So now I just make sure I keep at least one spot available in case that happens.


----------



## Fidodido

Chest in cursed area diagonal left of It's a Small World or straight back from gate where you fight Mother Gothel, there is an area with two houses red roof and blue roof, chest in front of house with blue roof.


----------



## liljc

xthebowdenx said:


> I burned through a bunch of gems, but I had over 600 built up, so eh. It's one of my favorite rides IRL so I had to have it.




Lucky!!  I'm jealous.  I'd love to get Splash Mountain added to my park, but I already spent 150 gems to get 3 platinum chests just to get the gloves to welcome Prince Charming plus I spent gems on adding a 2nd chest platform and adding the Cinderella parade float.  I'd like to save my other 285 gems for future purchases.  I just don't feel confident that I'd get Space Mountain if I started buying more platinum chests.

It would be nice if you could find platinum chests in the park, but so far I've only found 4 silver chests and the rest were all bronze chests.

Hopefully they eventually add Space Mountain as an attraction you can buy.   Maybe if I get back up in the 500 - 600 gem range I'll spend some gems on platinum chests again if nothing better comes along first.


----------



## liljc

liljc said:


> Lucky!!  I'm jealous.  I'd love to get Splash Mountain added to my park, but I already spent 150 gems to get 3 platinum chests just to get the gloves to welcome Prince Charming plus I spent gems on adding a 2nd chest platform and adding the Cinderella parade float.  I'd like to save my other 285 gems for future purchases.  I just don't feel confident that I'd get Space Mountain if I started buying more platinum chests.
> 
> It would be nice if you could find platinum chests in the park, but so far I've only found 4 silver chests and the rest were all bronze chests.
> 
> Hopefully they eventually add Space Mountain as an attraction you can buy.   Maybe if I get back up in the 500 - 600 gem range I'll spend some gems on platinum chests again if nothing better comes along first.




Ok I decided I'd go ahead and buy one more platinum chest and I got lucky and got Splash Mountain.  Yay!

Pretty crazy.  Down to 235 gems but I'm really glad I saw that post by xthebowdenx that you won Splash Mountain and decided to give it one more shot


----------



## PrincessS121212

This chest thing is really frustrating.  I've only gotten 2 gold chests, fish fountain and magic as rewards.  Bought 1 platinum and got the banner lamp post.  All the treasure chests I've found are silver and bronze.  So now, with no quests left in my park except to level characters up to 10, I can either spend gems on a chance, or sit around and wait for a chance to get a gold chest, and an even smaller chance that I find gloves!?
They could have either arranged that you find 1 gold chest a day, or once you are rewarded an item from a chest, it disappears until you get every item once, then resets.  Instead, they rely on money grabbing random chances!  Frustrating!


----------



## FloranaPrincess

I've just finished welcoming Cinderella already. I'm seriously hoping there's another update in a week or two because i can see myself being done really quickly


----------



## liljc

FloranaPrincess said:


> I've just finished welcoming Cinderella already. I'm seriously hoping there's another update in a week or two because i can see myself being done really quickly



I welcomed her today too but took 6 tries with Prince Charming before I could get a slipper to drop and so far I haven't been able to get the next slipper to upgrade her to level 2.  With Prince Charming being the only one that can get the legendary slipper it is going to take a very long time to get Cinderella to level 10.  My strategy will be to get Prince Charming to level 10 as quickly as possible then put more effort into upgrading Cinderella after that.   At least with Prince Charming its pretty easy to get him upgraded once you welcome him into the game.  I've already gotten him to level 6.

Maybe they'll surprise us and getting Prince Charming and Cinderella through enough tasks will open up the next area of the park so while we wait for new characters we can at least tinker with our layouts by spreading things out into the additional space.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

liljc said:


> I welcomed her today too but took 6 tries with Prince Charming before I could get a slipper to drop.  With Prince Charming being the only one that can get the legendary slipper it is going to take a very long time to get Cinderella to level 10.  My strategy will be to get Prince Charming to level 10 as quickly as possible then put more effort into upgrading Cinderella after that.   At least with Prince Charming its pretty easy to get him upgraded once you welcome him into the game.  I've already gotten him to level 6.
> 
> Maybe they'll surprise us and getting Prince Charming and Cinderella through enough tasks will open up the next area of the park so while we wait for new characters we can at least tinker with our layouts by spreading things out into the additional space.



Hopefully! I Desperately need room in my park. I have a hat farm that takes up 2 blocks of land and my attractions look cluttered, all vying for space.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else not getting chests anymore?  I found this morning, and nothing else all day?    I'm really starting to tire of this.


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> Anyone else not getting chests anymore?  I found this morning, and nothing else all day?    I'm really starting to tire of this.



I found 3 chests today and another one dropped from one of my character tasks.  All four were bronze chests though so it wasn't much better than not getting any chests at all.


----------



## squirrel

liljc said:


> I found 3 chests today and another one dropped from one of my character tasks.  All four were bronze chests though so it wasn't much better than not getting any chests at all.


I've gotten about 6 or 7 all appear to be bronze, I haven't collected 4 as I have only one spot available.  

Could the amount of chests hiding be tied to how many spaces you have available?  I have opened all my spots.  Almost all are filled with bronze.  I have one or two silver.


----------



## ThePopUpDance

Found my next chest behind Space Mountain in front of the monorail track.


> Anyone else not getting chests anymore? I found this morning, and nothing else all day?  I'm really starting to tire of this.


I've gotten 4 today, so that sounds to me like you have a bug or something. I'd contact the developers.


----------



## Janedoe007

mmmears said:


> Anyone else not getting chests anymore?  I found this morning, and nothing else all day?    I'm really starting to tire of this.


I haven't found any! Only the one in the tutorial and two from attractions but none hidden I've searched every inch multiple times and nothing! So three chests so far, the first one from the tutorial (platinum) and a bronze and silver from two attractions. No gloves and no chests today, the three were found all within the first hour. Not fun


----------



## Princess4

dacutebuggy said:


> I've been pouring through the past few pages--is there a consensus on how frequently chests should show up?
> 
> EDIT: I also am going to try and draw up a map tonight with locations for chests as have been reported by users here.  Nothing like a good ol' fashion treasure map.


This blog will help with map love the idea of it please post a pic or file to download it here and on the blog I am also on a Facebook page and would love to put it there thanks can't wait!!!! https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/07/31/disney-magic-kingdoms-where-to-find-enchanted-chests/


----------



## squirrel

Janedoe007 said:


> I haven't found any! Only the one in the tutorial and two from attractions but none hidden I've searched every inch multiple times and nothing! So three chests so far, the first one from the tutorial (platinum) and a bronze and silver from two attractions. No gloves and no chests today, the three were found all within the first hour. Not fun


Are there none to find or you just can't find them?  Underneath the happiness is where it tells me I have 4 hidden.  I know where they are but just don't have the room for them even though I have cleared all the spots for the chests.


----------



## Janedoe007

squirrel said:


> Are there none to find or you just can't find them?  Underneath the happiness is where it tells me I have 4 hidden.  I know where they are but just don't have the room for them even though I have cleared all the spots for the chests.


There are none to find  I've restarted the game thinking that might help, nothing.


----------



## Wonderlands

Windows finally has the update!

Updating now <3


----------



## dacutebuggy

mmmears said:


> Anyone else not getting chests anymore?  I found this morning, and nothing else all day?    I'm really starting to tire of this.


I haven't had any chests in the past 20 hours, not sure if it's a glitch or what.


----------



## Wonderlands

Since I love Splash Mountain so much I decided to go ahead and pay the 400 gem price for the 11 platinum chests.

Got Splash Mountain AND Charming's gloves <3  Very happy with this decision.


----------



## KM5664

Anyone else having problems with upgrading characters? Multiple times now, time doesn't move on my characters as they upgrade. For instance last night, I started Minnie on a 35 minute upgrade. I came back an hour later - when other characters had completed their hour long quests -  and Minnie still showed 34 minutes left. This has happened 4-5 times that I can remember and it's becoming extremely annoying when it happens on the longer upgrades. I thought the latest update had fixed it, but I guess not. I haven't changed timezones or done anything that I can think that would cause timing issues. Any similar experiences?


----------



## Marcy6649

KM5664 said:


> Anyone else having problems with upgrading characters? Multiple times now, time doesn't move on my characters as they upgrade. For instance last night, I started Minnie on a 35 minute upgrade. I came back an hour later - when other characters had completed their hour long quests -  and Minnie still showed 34 minutes left. This has happened 4-5 times that I can remember and it's becoming extremely annoying when it happens on the longer upgrades. I thought the latest update had fixed it, but I guess not. I haven't changed timezones or done anything that I can think that would cause timing issues. Any similar experiences?


The same thing has been happening to me I sent a ticket and have yet to hear back.


----------



## lilclerk

KM5664 said:


> Anyone else having problems with upgrading characters? Multiple times now, time doesn't move on my characters as they upgrade. For instance last night, I started Minnie on a 35 minute upgrade. I came back an hour later - when other characters had completed their hour long quests -  and Minnie still showed 34 minutes left. This has happened 4-5 times that I can remember and it's becoming extremely annoying when it happens on the longer upgrades. I thought the latest update had fixed it, but I guess not. I haven't changed timezones or done anything that I can think that would cause timing issues. Any similar experiences?


I had a similar problem where I sent Flynn to do a task, and the time wouldn't pass when I closed the game.  Everyone else worked, but he was stuck on a two hour task.  It eventually worked when I just left the game open and phone on for two hours.


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> I've gotten about 6 or 7 all appear to be bronze, I haven't collected 4 as I have only one spot available.
> 
> Could the amount of chests hiding be tied to how many spaces you have available?  I have opened all my spots.  Almost all are filled with bronze.  I have one or two silver.



All my spots were open yesterday (4 of them).  I haven't needed to add more than that.



ThePopUpDance said:


> Found my next chest behind Space Mountain in front of the monorail track.
> 
> I've gotten 4 today, so that sounds to me like you have a bug or something. I'd contact the developers.



That's what my game was like the day before, and then yesterday just one.  I was wondering if it was a bug.  I did get one today.  Not sure if it's time to report it or not.



dacutebuggy said:


> I haven't had any chests in the past 20 hours, not sure if it's a glitch or what.



I guess I'm not the only one.  Kind of makes it impossible to play the game (advance) since I don't have the gloves.


----------



## KM5664

Marcy6649 said:


> The same thing has been happening to me I sent a ticket and have yet to hear back.



Just found the "Known issues" page in the app. Looks like they are aware of this - at least with quests. I'm hoping that whenever they fix the quest timer, it will also fix the upgrade timer. They've said "Our development team has been alerted to this issue and it will be fixed as soon as possible. On your side, you can try restarting the device; usually this helps to solve the problem."

I did have to restart my phone for something else the other day. I wonder if this is why my timer seemed to be working again for a bit..


----------



## karmstr112

I just noticed the Magic Lamp Theater drops gloves


----------



## FenDavyO

Wonderlands said:


> Since I love Splash Mountain so much I decided to go ahead and pay the 400 gem price for the 11 platinum chests.
> 
> Got Splash Mountain AND Charming's gloves <3  Very happy with this decision.


Are you a Gameloft employee by any chance?


----------



## Wonderlands

FenDavyO said:


> Are you a Gameloft employee by any chance?



No lmao.


----------



## McCoy

Has anyone actually been able to welcome Prince Charming who did *not* purchase platinum chests?


----------



## Airship Ariadne

McCoy said:


> Has anyone actually been able to welcome Prince Charming who did *not* purchase platinum chests?


I did...received a Gold chest the second day of the random chests popping up and it gave me gloves...have the earhat and orb at level him up to three, waiting on gloves from Mickey, Woody, the Parade or another chest...then I can build the Carousel (the next step in the quest) and that should help with gloves.


----------



## KM5664

karmstr112 said:


> I just noticed the Magic Lamp Theater drops gloves


My Magic Lamp Theater doesn't show that it drops anything?


----------



## lilclerk

KM5664 said:


> My Magic Lamp Theater doesn't show that it drops anything?



Probably have to get Charming first.


----------



## lgcountry

Because we just got the Windows update today, I'm a little behind in my understanding of how and when the chests are hidden in my park.  After the tutorial, I hod the chest symbol showing 2 and I've found and opened them.  (one silver, one bronze, nothing exciting in them!)   I received a bronze one from the Incredibles house that is in process.  How long will it be before I have more hidden chests to find, and how many will there be at a time? Thanks for all the hints on hidden locations from everyone that got started earlier.


----------



## Marcy6649

Game loft replied telling me to download the update and the update should fix the countdown issue.


----------



## darkfiry

lgcountry said:


> Because we just got the Windows update today, I'm a little behind in my understanding of how and when the chests are hidden in my park.  After the tutorial, I hod the chest symbol showing 2 and I've found and opened them.  (one silver, one bronze, nothing exciting in them!)   I received a bronze one from the Incredibles house that is in process.  How long will it be before I have more hidden chests to find, and how many will there be at a time? Thanks for all the hints on hidden locations from everyone that got started earlier.


One a day from the train (maybe 24 hours from the last time you picked it up?). Around two a day from map spawns. Around two a day from completing character tasks/attractions.
Map spawned ones have at least a few hours before another one appears. Has anyone gotten more than 5 chests a day?


----------



## cakester

For those who want to stock up magic for welcoming Cinderella, she costs 21950 magic (an adorable reference to the movie release date, February 15, 1950 ).


----------



## lgcountry

darkfiry said:


> One a day from the train (maybe 24 hours from the last time you picked it up?). Around two a day from map spawns. Around two a day from completing character tasks/attractions.
> Map spawned ones have at least a few hours before another one appears. Has anyone gotten more than 5 chests a day?



Thank you!  Went back, the chest icon was showing I had one, and it was a gold!  Not holding my breath for the gloves though.


----------



## darkfiry

Good luck! I got magic from the only gold one I've found so far  At this point I've resigned myself to the fact this update bought nothing new for me so I'm just going to continue to level my characters to 10 and wait for a real content update.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

I want Splash Mountain for the fun of having it, but I'm going to wait before spending gems...mainly because I don't want to place it in any of the open areas so far  I am a bit of a purist.


----------



## D23Ry

i have scoured the land  and cannot find the 1 chest it says I have available to find. ugh. any tips on where these things are located?


----------



## darkfiry

Check the edges of the map, including locked areas. They can be around the entrance/parade area or in the middle around the Alice in the Wonderland decor section. They're only showing up in places where you can't build buildings if that helps. The chests are pretty much everywhere though...Someone posted a link to that dmk blog earlier and that one had a bunch of pictures of the location of chest spawns.


----------



## FenDavyO

darkfiry said:


> Check the edges of the map, including locked areas. They can be around the entrance/parade area or in the middle around the Alice in the Wonderland decor section. They're only showing up in places where you can't build buildings if that helps. The chests are pretty much everywhere though...Someone posted a link to that dmk blog earlier and that one had a bunch of pictures of the location of chest spawns.


I would scroll right rather than left though when you're scouring your Kingdom...
The chest icon in thd top left corner can be distracting when that's the very thing you're after!


----------



## Liz_Loves_Disney

I'm still trying to figure out what it takes to unlock Zurg. Do you have to have every toy story character at a level 10 to get him? What is the secret? Ive completed the "defeat Zurg" challenge a long time ago. Yet, still no Zurg... Help?


----------



## Ross J 82

I'm considering spending 200 gems to get the bundle of chests. For anybody who has done this as well do you have to open them all at once or can you choose which ones you open and then open the rest at a later time? I'm getting fed up of only finding silver and bronze chests.


----------



## FenDavyO

Liz_Loves_Disney said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what it takes to unlock Zurg. Do you have to have every toy story character at a level 10 to get him? What is the secret? Ive completed the "defeat Zurg" challenge a long time ago. Yet, still no Zurg... Help?


Same here!
According to the Magic Kingdoms bible though you unlock him after you have welcomed Rapunzel. Check out the order of the quests here: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough


----------



## CMS

I have NOT received a gold chest and it's really making me angry What can I do to get one? I haven't been able to get Peonce Charming yet


----------



## CMS

Liz_Loves_Disney said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what it takes to unlock Zurg. Do you have to have every toy story character at a level 10 to get him? What is the secret? Ive completed the "defeat Zurg" challenge a long time ago. Yet, still no Zurg... Help?


Towards the beginning of the thread someone mentioned completing Goofy and Woody quests.



Liz_Loves_Disney said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what it takes to unlock Zurg. Do you have to have every toy story character at a level 10 to get him? What is the secret? Ive completed the "defeat Zurg" challenge a long time ago. Yet, still no Zurg... Help?


----------



## shaynar

Perhaps I'm missing something here... sorry if this is a stupid question!
I have been trying to get my last donald hat for 2 weeks now. I have goofy, mickey/pete and daisy all doing their quests every 12 hours, for 2 weeks, and I just haven't gotten this last hat. It doesn't seem to make sense for me!


----------



## emilyhuff

I have only gotten one gold chest so far.  My theory is that maybe it is because I have not welcomed Mother Gothel yet... Has anyone else who hasn't welcomed MG gotten a gold or platinum chest with the gloves?  WITHOUT Paying for extra that is....


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Ross J 82 said:


> I'm considering spending 200 gems to get the bundle of chests. For anybody who has done this as well do you have to open them all at once or can you choose which ones you open and then open the rest at a later time? I'm getting fed up of only finding silver and bronze chests.



No, you open them all at once. I was protesting spending gems the first few days, but I am getting so many bronze and silver chests, I am discarding at least 3 daily. Only got gold that first day, and no gloves. So, I bought the 200 gem pack. The 2 platinum chests were the gloves, and the deer head topiary (why this would ever be a premium item beats me!) so I sorta feel like I might have had better luck spending 200 gems on 4 platinum chests in order to get the gloves AND Splash Mountain, but you really don't know what you will get.


----------



## Ross J 82

Mickeyluver37 said:


> No, you open them all at once. I was protesting spending gems the first few days, but I am getting so many bronze and silver chests, I am discarding at least 3 daily. Only got gold that first day, and no gloves. So, I bought the 200 gem pack. The 2 platinum chests were the gloves, and the deer head topiary (why this would ever be a premium item beats me!) so I sorta feel like I might have had better luck spending 200 gems on 4 platinum chests in order to get the gloves AND Splash Mountain, but you really don't know what you will get.



Thank you, I was hoping I would be able to open gold first and get the gloves and then move on to Platinum and get splash mountain. Sounds like it isn't worth it then. I take it it opened platinum first for you? It is very annoying that you only get bronze and silver chests in the park. Seems very cheeky making you use gems.


----------



## Ross J 82

shaynar said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here... sorry if this is a stupid question!
> I have been trying to get my last donald hat for 2 weeks now. I have goofy, mickey/pete and daisy all doing their quests every 12 hours, for 2 weeks, and I just haven't gotten this last hat. It doesn't seem to make sense for me!



I've found this with lots of characters. It is always the last item that takes days/weeks. It will drop eventually. Zurg ears took me about two weeks for one item. I even emailed helpdesk to query if it was a bug and then dropped that day.


----------



## KM5664

Liz_Loves_Disney said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what it takes to unlock Zurg. Do you have to have every toy story character at a level 10 to get him? What is the secret? Ive completed the "defeat Zurg" challenge a long time ago. Yet, still no Zurg... Help?



Welcoming Pete prompted new Toy Story quests for me. After completing 2 or 3 activities, I was able to start defeating Zurg.


----------



## disneym2m

shaynar said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here... sorry if this is a stupid question!
> I have been trying to get my last donald hat for 2 weeks now. I have goofy, mickey/pete and daisy all doing their quests every 12 hours, for 2 weeks, and I just haven't gotten this last hat. It doesn't seem to make sense for me!




Two weeks!?!?!....lol. I have been working on Donald for 4 weeks. I have been able to get 1 hat per week, so basically in 11 weeks I will finally be able to welcome him...lol.

Patience is definitely needed in this game.

Good luck and hope you are able to welcome hi,moon.


----------



## figment_jii

I'm glad to hear that others are not getting gold and platinum chests either!  (Well not "glad "in the sense that I'm happy.)  It's frustrating, but I was beginning to worry that I was just having really bad luck!  Hopefully they'll make the odds of getting a gold chest easier as time passes...


----------



## Airship Ariadne

emilyhuff said:


> I have only gotten one gold chest so far.  My theory is that maybe it is because I have not welcomed Mother Gothel yet... Has anyone else who hasn't welcomed MG gotten a gold or platinum chest with the gloves?  WITHOUT Paying for extra that is....



I have...I haven't welcomed MG, have received two Gold chests (not counting the one in the tutorial on chests) and the first one gave me gloves.


----------



## mmmears

Liz_Loves_Disney said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what it takes to unlock Zurg. Do you have to have every toy story character at a level 10 to get him? What is the secret? Ive completed the "defeat Zurg" challenge a long time ago. Yet, still no Zurg... Help?



I think completing quests is the secret... But to answer your question, no, you do not need them at Level 10.  I think mine were around 6 or 7 when I welcomed Zurg, and that was weeks ago and they still aren't at Level 10.



CMS said:


> I have NOT received a gold chest and it's really making me angry What can I do to get one? I haven't been able to get Peonce Charming yet



I feel your pain.  I have opened 3 gold chests, though, but they all had stupid decor or magic in them.  So even when you are lucky enough to get a gold chest, it doesn't mean much.    No platinum chests here either.


----------



## mmmears

mmmears said:


> I think completing quests is the secret... But to answer your question, no, you do not need them at Level 10.  I think mine were around 6 or 7 when I welcomed Zurg, and that was weeks ago and they still aren't at Level 10.





I feel your pain.  I have opened 3 gold chests, though, but they all had stupid decor or magic in them.  So even when you are lucky enough to get a gold chest, it doesn't mean much.    No platinum chests here either.  I'm not going to pay for those gloves... it feels like extortion to me.


----------



## Liz_Loves_Disney

FenDavyO said:


> Same here!
> According to the Magic Kingdoms bible though you unlock him after you have welcomed Rapunzel. Check out the order of the quests here: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough


Awesome thank you so much! That's odd because in the game when you click on your story book, then click toy story, then on Zurg, the prompt says "complete more toy story quest to unlock Zurg". Doesn't say anything about unlocking Rapunzel! Lol. Thanks for your answer though! ❤


----------



## Liz_Loves_Disney

CMS said:


> Towards the beginning of the thread someone mentioned completing Goofy and Woody quests.


OH okay. Well my goofy and Woody are all level 10. They don't have any more quests. But thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it.


----------



## dmurch1

Does anyone have any experience with how long you can put off doing an update? It seems like I remember update 2 being required at a certain point.


----------



## fab1976

emilyhuff said:


> I have only gotten one gold chest so far.  My theory is that maybe it is because I have not welcomed Mother Gothel yet... Has anyone else who hasn't welcomed MG gotten a gold or platinum chest with the gloves?  WITHOUT Paying for extra that is....



I have Mother Gothel and have not found a single gold chest. I have bought 3 platinum chests and got magic twice and the stupid Mrs Incredible gold statue.  Such a tick off. If they want me to continue to buy chests they really should have given me at least one of the good things for one of them! Will keep searching for a gold chest but not holding my breath.


----------



## FenDavyO

Liz_Loves_Disney said:


> Awesome thank you so much! That's odd because in the game when you click on your story book, then click toy story, then on Zurg, the prompt says "complete more toy story quest to unlock Zurg". Doesn't say anything about unlocking Rapunzel! Lol. Thanks for your answer though! ❤


It doesn't make a lot of sense does it? You would think that defeating the character would unlock them..


----------



## jypfoto

You could always use the glitch if you don't get the Prince Charming gloves on the first try.  If you don't get it, delete the game, reinstall and depending on when it auto saved, you should have the gems back and you can try again.  Make sure your game is linked to your Game Center or your Facebook profile before you delete.  Takes about 5 minutes to reinstall and sit through the introduction again.  But saves 150+ gems.


----------



## pangle102

I sucked it up and bought 2 platinum chests. The first one gave me 7000 magic and the second one gave me gloves! I just collected all my magic and finally got a gold chest off of Mickeys house! Guess I should have waited, but I'm ok that I spent the gems and got 2 pretty good things in return! It's a game of luck I guess. Kind of feels like playing the lottery sometimes! Hang in there for those who haven't got them yet! They will come eventually!


----------



## Ross J 82

I finally got a gold chest tonight from collecting magic. No idea what is in it yet until tomorrow morning.


----------



## KM5664

Ross J 82 said:


> I finally got a gold chest tonight from collecting magic. No idea what is in it yet until tomorrow morning.



I finally got another gold chest as well! Let's hope both of ours work out better than the first one I got - which was a decoration


----------



## fan1bsb97

Ross J 82 said:


> I finally got a gold chest tonight from collecting magic. No idea what is in it yet until tomorrow morning.



Me too! Time will tell


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Ross J 82 said:


> I finally got a gold chest tonight from collecting magic. No idea what is in it yet until tomorrow morning.



Same here.  Wonder if they realized not everyone was going to buy the chests.


----------



## Princess4

so i got another gold chest today too i wonder if they release them every 3-4 days since we all got another one maybe platinum will be once a week?


----------



## darkfiry

Ross J 82 said:


> I finally got a gold chest tonight from collecting magic. No idea what is in it yet until tomorrow morning.


Same here...what a coincidence! Maybe there's a set order of chests and they aren't random


----------



## Princess4

so i figured out that i have to collect 16 more times to reach the final milestone for the brooms and its totally doable also this is with sleeping no alarms with the 3 hour collects there were alarms with the hour collect no alarms need sleep


----------



## FenDavyO

Ross J 82 said:


> I finally got a gold chest tonight from collecting magic. No idea what is in it yet until tomorrow morning.


Still no sign of that elusive gold chest for me!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

After seeing everyone say they got gold chests today I went and did a collection and I also got one. I won't know what's in it til tomorrow morning so here's hoping its some gloves!


----------



## Princess4

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> After seeing everyone say they got gold chests today I went and did a collection and I also got one. I won't know what's in it til tomorrow morning so here's hoping its some gloves!


me too really wanting them but sorta willing to wait if the drop for gold chest is every few days


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Princess4 said:


> me too really wanting them but sorta willing to wait if the drop for gold chest is every few days



I'm trying to be patient lol. I'm not gonna spend gems on chests and hope I get lucky so I'm willing to wait for the gold chests. This is the second one that has appeared for me so maybe I'll get lucky! Hopefully you do as well!


----------



## fab1976

Princess4 said:


> so i got another gold chest today too i wonder if they release them every 3-4 days since we all got another one maybe platinum will be once a week?



Not everyone has got them. Still waiting for one let alone a second!


----------



## Zorkel567

jypfoto said:


> You could always use the glitch if you don't get the Prince Charming gloves on the first try.  If you don't get it, delete the game, reinstall and depending on when it auto saved, you should have the gems back and you can try again.  Make sure your game is linked to your Game Center or your Facebook profile before you delete.  Takes about 5 minutes to reinstall and sit through the introduction again.  But saves 150+ gems.



Thanks for this tip. I ended up using it to get Splash Mountain. I bought one platinum box and got magic. So I deleted and reinstalled. All my gems were still there. I tried again, and that box had Splash Mountain in it!


----------



## mydisneyfix

"Some day my prince will come"...lol.  My strategy of ignoring this update and focusing on leveling my characters actually messes with the chests.  A tip a few posts back suggested not leaving any Flynn satchels needed for Flynn in order to eliminate at least that token in your random chest gift.  I thought that was smart....you know...increase your odds right?  Well, not so fast.  It just gets replaced with a different character token.  The Flynn satchel is gone as a chest option for me.  But, lucky for me I've been leveling characters (lots of sarcasm here)  I've leveled Frozone, Aurora, and Syndrome today.  Now, all their tokens appear in the chests for me. Ugh,  not happy about that.  I guess I just need to get all characters to level 10 first.  I'm not spending gems on chests.  I'm too stubborn.  I'm not a gambler by nature.  I was annoyed that I got Frozone ears in my bronze chest.  I still haven't seen a gold or platinum pop up.  Maybe I'm more of an Elsa and I don't need no stinkin' prince!  Lol!


----------



## Gymbomom

I broke down and spent gems on chests and got Splash Mountain. Spent another 50 and got a crap decoration. Spent another 50 and got gloves. 
Now I don't have to buy any more!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Questions - looking for help/advice.  Thanks to all!

- How many stars does it take to level you up to the next level?  I don't like that it's a guess
- Are the incredibles coming back?  I came in late to this game (during that quest on day 4), and I would kind of like them all?
- Is there going to be another way to gather Prince Charming?  I have ZERO extra money to buy gems to buy chests to POTENTIALLY gain gloves.  Very frustrating
- Why is it so difficult to GAIN gems.  We need mini bonus games because I now need 60 to get Pluto's house.  I'd rather a RIDICULOUS amount of magic than gems.  It'll still take a long time, but not nearly as long as waiting to gather Gems.  I mean Rex is 295 gems,  NOT FAIR!



- theory on the chests - if you WAIT for the little thing to say 3 chests waiting, you'll find a gold one perhaps?  My game said 2 were waiting for me and it said I had a bronze and a gold, so perhaps we have to wait till it says 3 to access more gold.


Thanks for your time!


----------



## mmmears

Another gold chest opened.  4K magic.  Wow I am so underwhelmed at this point.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

I did use 400 pink gems and bought the 11 platinum chests...I've been hoarding for a while.

I got 
2 flag lamp posts
1 brown bench 
1 antler topiary
1 music fountain
2 $9,250 potions 
1 gloves 
1 gem stone pick axe statue
1 splash mountain
1 something else small


----------



## squirrel

I finally got something other than Bronze chests.  I am waiting to see what is in my gold chest.  Was a slow day for chests compared to yesterday.

I finally got the last Donald Ears hat to complete him and welcome him.  Took long enough.


----------



## Ross J 82

I didn't get anything in my gold chest. I finally gave in and spent 200 gems to get Splash Mountain and the gloves. I was getting very annoyed.


----------



## Zorkel567

AJGolden1013 said:


> Questions - looking for help/advice.  Thanks to all!
> 
> - How many stars does it take to level you up to the next level?  I don't like that it's a guess
> - Are the incredibles coming back?  I came in late to this game (during that quest on day 4), and I would kind of like them all?
> - Is there going to be another way to gather Prince Charming?  I have ZERO extra money to buy gems to buy chests to POTENTIALLY gain gloves.  Very frustrating
> - Why is it so difficult to GAIN gems.  We need mini bonus games because I now need 60 to goet Pluto's house.  I'd rather a RIDICULOUS amount of magic than gems.  It'll still take a long time, but not nearly as long as waiting to gather Gems.  I mean Rex is 295 gems,  NOT FAIR!



1. I don't think anyone knows in terms of experience
2. They said the Incredibles will eventually be back, but they'll be harder to get than they originally were
3. As of right now, it appears the only way to get gloves is through gold/premium chests. There are characters that can earn them, but only after you get the first one from a chest.
4. It's so difficult to get gems because it's the premium currency. They're not supposed to be easy to get, because you're supposed to spend money to get more of them. It's how these type of games work. They're not actually terribly hard to get though. I currently have over four hundred, having just spent fifty to get Splash Mountain, all earned from completing character collections/leveling up characters/parades.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Opened my gold chest. Got a lamppost or something.


----------



## squirrel

Just more magic from my gold chest!


----------



## KM5664

Second gold chest gave me the same as the first - Fish Fountain. Totally useless. I refuse to be forced to spend gems and I am not happy that Charming is so difficult.


----------



## chelynnah

KM5664 said:


> Second gold chest gave me the same as the first - Fish Fountain. Totally useless. I refuse to be forced to spend gems and I am not happy that Charming is so difficult.


I'm just a newbie here, and I really do understand the frustration from another game I play.  But I'm reading posts here about it taking anything up to 4 weeks to welcome Donald because his hats are so hard to get, so personally I'm thinking how different is this than that?  You only need one item, but it might take you as long to get that one item as it does to get several items for a different character.

It sucks, especially for those wanting to move on in the game, but it's just a different way of waiting on welcoming and relies on luck just like with other tokens


----------



## CaerDallben

I am not enjoying these treasure chests either. Since the update was published I have gotten 2 gold ones (magic and pluto topiary), about 5 silver ones (2 funny fire hydrants, magic and an incredible bench) and a bunch of bronze ones. I suppose eventually I'll get the gloves, that is if I don't get bored first. I don't really like that some of the rewards on the gold one can be received from silver or bronze chests. It is really frustrating to wait 12 hours for more magic. I already have a lot, and there's nothing I can do with it.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Well my gold chest gave me 3,400 in magic. Awesome..


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

chelynnah said:


> I'm just a newbie here, and I really do understand the frustration from another game I play.  But I'm reading posts here about it taking anything up to 4 weeks to welcome Donald because his hats are so hard to get, so personally I'm thinking how different is this than that?  You only need one item, but it might take you as long to get that one item as it does to get several items for a different character.
> 
> It sucks, especially for those wanting to move on in the game, but it's just a different way of waiting on welcoming and relies on luck just like with other tokens



I get what your saying but I think one big difference is that with characters you can send more then one out to get that hat. You have control of when you wanna send those character a out. It still depends on luck when you go to collect but if you don't get it you can just send that character back out. 

With the chests you have to hope you find a gold or platinum chest, or spend gems which some people don't want to do. If you do by chance find a chest it could be days inbetween of finding the right chest. And once that chest is open if you don't get the gloves then you just have to wait to find another gold or platinum chest, you can't just restart the timer.

So at least for me that's what's frustrating. Characters I can control and send out multiple times, gold and platinum chests are few and far between and you only get once chance.


----------



## mmmears

KM5664 said:


> Second gold chest gave me the same as the first - Fish Fountain. Totally useless. I refuse to be forced to spend gems and I am not happy that Charming is so difficult.



I feel your pain and also refuse to be forced to spend money just to move the game along.  I can find another game to play.  I'll hang around for a while longer, since I can work on leveling up my current characters, but if I'm left with nothing to do I'm out.



BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Well my gold chest gave me 3,400 in magic. Awesome..



Sorry.  Same thing happened to me last night.


----------



## mmmears

Is there anyone here who has welcomed Prince Charming without paying for chests???


----------



## tazleiten12

Yes, My second free chest had the hands in it, so i got Prince Charming. He is up to level 5 and i'm working on cinderella. I have not paid for any chests yet.  I really want Splash Mountain, so i may have to breakdown and buy a platinum chest. 


mmmears said:


> Is there anyone here who has welcomed Prince Charming without paying for chests???


----------



## CaerDallben

I haven't received a single chest of any kind this morning and the only pending quest I have is to welcome Prince Charming. Not having much fun right now.


----------



## KM5664

chelynnah said:


> I'm just a newbie here, and I really do understand the frustration from another game I play.  But I'm reading posts here about it taking anything up to 4 weeks to welcome Donald because his hats are so hard to get, so personally I'm thinking how different is this than that?  You only need one item, but it might take you as long to get that one item as it does to get several items for a different character.
> 
> It sucks, especially for those wanting to move on in the game, but it's just a different way of waiting on welcoming and relies on luck just like with other tokens



Well I haven't gotten to Donald yet, so the longest I've had to wait for a character so far is about 3-4 days. Looking like it may be slightly longer for Flynn Rider as I'm about halfway through in 3 days, but that's still not 4 weeks. So when I get to that point, you could be right. But as of now, it's much different from my perspective.

Aside from that, my main frustration is from the fact that there is literally nothing I can do to improve my odds without spending real money. When characters give tokens, you can choose which activity to send them on based on what reward it has the chance to provide. Then the only toss up is whether or not that activity will actually give a token. If you keep your happiness level up, the game gives you another chance to increase your odds by adding the 10%. If you repeatedly make that character do their activity, you'll get everything you need. You'll get it quicker if you set a timer to make sure you restart that activity as soon as it's finished. To my knowledge, you can't make a Gold chest appear by getting on at the exact time a chest comes up. I don't even know if there is a standard time that they appear or if that's random as well.

With the chests, there's not a thing you can do to help yourself.  The odds of finding a Gold chest seem to be the equivalent of finding a rare token. If that's not enough, I then have to be lucky enough to beat the (at best) 1/12 odds of getting gloves from that chest. It's an added factor that makes a big difference. To me, it's the equivalent of sending Mickey to do a random activity and hoping that the game chooses an activity that will allow Mickey to get tokens. Then hoping the token activity has the chance of getting the correct token that you need for a specific character. Then hoping that the activity actually produces a token. It's nothing but chance.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Another day, another 4 bronze chests... I sometimes get silver, but not a single gold or platinum one.  At what point will they just give me some gloves?! what are the statistical odds that there are players who don't get gloves within three weeks of the update? I want answers lol


----------



## mmmears

CaerDallben said:


> I haven't received a single chest of any kind this morning and the only pending quest I have is to welcome Prince Charming. Not having much fun right now.



Same.  At least with Donald I could make tiny bits of progress on most days.  This is a roadblock and it's not fun.  I hope enough people complain and they get the message (as opposed to everyone paying to get through it).


----------



## hopemax

Honestly, guys, I think they are trying to slow the game down. They want it to take time to progress, so that the developers can work on the NEXT project for Gameloft and not focus on this project so much.  They likely have a schedule of when the next updates will come (maybe something quarterly, not something monthly or every two weeks) and they don't want players to finish an update in 1 week and then hound them for when the next update is coming.

So my advice is don't stress about this.  If it means that you only open the app in the morning, lunchtime, and before bed, then fine.  The chests will eventually come, the gloves will eventually come.  If we start hearing about another big update is imminent and you still have nothing, then that will be the time to complain about the greediness of needing gems.

Since the development schedule is out of most people's hands, that leaves basically two scenarios developers can build.  Let people finish everything fast and then have nothing to play for weeks.  Or have a small something to do that takes a long time, but by the time players finish it, the next update is near.


----------



## darkfiry

Pretend this update didn't happen and Prince Charming is a premium character. I've welcomed Mother Gothel and now I'm just leveling everyone to 10. If the next set of characters isn't a normal welcome or is a difficult timed event, I think I'll just play something else instead.



AJGolden1013 said:


> Questions - looking for help/advice.  Thanks to all!
> - Why is it so difficult to GAIN gems.  We need mini bonus games because I now need 60 to get Pluto's house.  I'd rather a RIDICULOUS amount of magic than gems.  It'll still take a long time, but not nearly as long as waiting to gather Gems.  I mean Rex is 295 gems,  NOT FAIR!


Before the Incredibles event, they were having 1-3 competitions daily that would last from 3-7 days each. The milestones were fairly easy to reach and some gave gems. First place through 25 would get gems so it was pretty easy to place high enough in some competitions. (One of them was the collecting gold coins comp that happened throughout the Incredibles event). For some reason, after the Incredibles event, they've resorted back to the clicking-stupid-creatures competition.  I thought we were done with those permanently.


----------



## DCNC

I've had two gold chests so far, one with magic and the other with a decoration. I broke down and bought a platinum and got Auroras crown.


----------



## Quellman

So did the Incredibles story lines just stop after the event?  Like I can still unlock the "Upgrade Ms I to level 9" tasks and stuff, but there is no more actual story line. So now the only thing to do with them is level them up to level 10 and just have them exist?  And No I didn't unlock Syndrome, I was close but no cigar on some of the items, and didn't feel like I needed to spend the gems. (I'm glad I didn't since he would have been welcomed, but the story line would have been frozen.)


----------



## darkfiry

Yup. Got all of them and finished all of the quests and now they're just there being pretty moving decorations. Syndrome only had a few story quests that was worth 2 or 3 days after he got welcomed.


----------



## KM5664

Quellman said:


> So did the Incredibles story lines just stop after the event?  Like I can still unlock the "Upgrade Ms I to level 9" tasks and stuff, but there is no more actual story line. So now the only thing to do with them is level them up to level 10 and just have them exist?  And No I didn't unlock Syndrome, I was close but no cigar on some of the items, and didn't feel like I needed to spend the gems. (I'm glad I didn't since he would have been welcomed, but the story line would have been frozen.)



At the end of the event it said that there would be a chance to get any Incredibles you weren't able to welcome. Not exactly sure what that means, but I wonder if there will be another Incredibles event or promo at some point.


----------



## jg291

I have an excess of 400 gems due to caving and buying the Pluto, Wall-E, and Maximus packs. I was going to use those gems to buy Boo (I've already welcomed all the other Monsters characters, including Randall). Is Boo still worth it, or should I buy a platinum pack of 11 for 400 gems? Or the mixed pack for 200? I really want to welcome Charming.


----------



## mydisneyfix

mmmears said:


> I feel your pain and also refuse to be forced to spend money just to move the game along. I can find another game to play. I'll hang around for a while longer, since I can work on leveling up my current characters, but if I'm left with nothing to do I'm out.



Exactly how I feel.


----------



## Valehikari

jg291 said:


> I have an excess of 400 gems due to caving and buying the Pluto, Wall-E, and Maximus packs. I was going to use those gems to buy Boo (I've already welcomed all the other Monsters characters, including Randall). Is Boo still worth it, or should I buy a platinum pack of 11 for 400 gems? Or the mixed pack for 200? I really want to welcome Charming.



You can spare gems and buy just one or two or three platinum chests one at a time and quite probably get the gloves AND splash mountains before spending 400.  that is my advice. Also, you can spare and get boo in the future. To me, Boo is really worth the gems btw. She is one of my Favs. 

Love.


----------



## PrincessS121212

jg291 said:


> I have an excess of 400 gems due to caving and buying the Pluto, Wall-E, and Maximus packs. I was going to use those gems to buy Boo (I've already welcomed all the other Monsters characters, including Randall). Is Boo still worth it, or should I buy a platinum pack of 11 for 400 gems? Or the mixed pack for 200? I really want to welcome Charming.



I would save them for Boo.  I had over 550 gems, so I splurged and bought the 11 pack platinum for 400 gems.  I got 1 glove, a banner lamp post, 2 mining sculptures, the music fountain, the deer topiary, 2 benches, a mike W. ear hat, and 2 9,250 magic rewards.  STILL no splash mountain.  Glad I got the gloves, but it wasn't worth the price, and boo is rather adorable running around the park.


----------



## mydisneyfix

I finally got a gold chest today.  I am crossing my fingers for the gloves.  At least I was able to get all of Aurora's crowns to drop.  It took that token out of my chest options so hopefully that increased my odds for the gloves.  Now I just need to wait until the chest is ready to open before I level any more characters.  I don't want anymore character tokens in my chests.


----------



## Princess4

mydisneyfix said:


> I finally got a gold chest today.  I am crossing my fingers for the gloves.  At least I was able to get all of Aurora's crowns to drop.  It took that token out of my chest options so hopefully that increased my odds for the gloves.  Now I just need to wait until the chest is ready to open before I level any more characters.  I don't want anymore character tokens in my chests.


Same here was gonna level up syndrome but the gold gives a bracelet so no more level ups unless it's 8 hours and no gold chest


----------



## SunDial

I have gotten 3 gold chests and received  nothing much.

I wish they would fix the time tampering ban bug.   Used to be able to leave game open all the time.  Now if I don't remember to leave the game, I will see the time tampering ban.    I see that message about 6 or 7 times a day since the update.   

Even with force stoping the app I am still in 7th spot on the broomsticks game.


----------



## ThePopUpDance

Finally got a gold chest after only pulling bronze and silver, so I guess we'll see what comes of it.

Is anyone else frustrated by how useless the Incredibles are? I wish they would help drop tokens for some of the other characters, but the only thing they're good for at this point is magic and dropping tokens for each other if you have't already leveled them up.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

The Incredibles are useless. I'm quite annoyed at that myself so you're not alone!


----------



## dacutebuggy

So, I've read some posts along the lines that the charming gloves/chest deal is meant to slow game play down because people finish the main storyline so quickly. I truly think this is a money scheme, not at all meant to stall players. If it was truly meant to stall players, then they would've reduced the chances of getting gloves dramatically. I'm sure they know about this forum and know that if a handful of people say they've gotten them, it'll incite others to buy. The odds of receiving a gold or platinum chest in the kingdom for free are SO slim, I think I've found maybe two gold chests, a handful of silver, and enough bronze to make my own instruments. So not only are the odds of  getting the chests containing the gloves statistically extremely low, but then the chests contain probably a dozen other items, most of which probably have higher probabilities of being dropped. This essentially ensures that with the exception of some slim percentage, other players will either have to capitulate to the hundreds of gems for a much better chance at getting these things or wait for what could be weeks to get these gloves.  But this is available to players back in way earlier levels of the game, so it's not fair to the new players who haven't hoarded hundreds of gems and won't want to pay. Given that the Incredibles event should have been like 80% developed when it started, I don't know why they don't have more developed for the rest of the game play. If they want to stall people, they need mini games (really, it's more like a morning check in and direct characters on 8hour tasks and then check in when you finish dinner, the time spent in the app dwindles dramatically once you get to higher levels) with incentives to distract people from continuing on with the tasks. Just my opinion.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I found another gold chest before I went to bed last night. Opened it this morning and.. Pluto topiary. The wait continues..


----------



## mmmears

As far as I can tell, nobody on this forum has Prince Charming without paying for him.  Getting old.  I agree with the pp that this is a money grab and nothing more.


----------



## KM5664

mmmears said:


> As far as I can tell, nobody on this forum has Prince Charming without paying for him.  Getting old.  I agree with the pp that this is a money grab and nothing more.


I've seen 1 or 2 people that were able to get Charming gloves after about 2 free chests. But that's it, the vast majority do seem to be paying.


----------



## HarvardAce

KM5664 said:


> I've seen 1 or 2 people that were able to get Charming gloves after about 2 free chests. But that's it, the vast majority do seem to be paying.



Yes, there have been a few that have gotten the gloves "naturally" from a free chest.  I've received and opened 3 gold chests so far, and haven't gotten the gloves yet.  However, it took me about a month to get all the items to welcome Donald (just got him two days ago), and it's only been a week since the chests were released, so I'm going to continue trying the free route for now.  I still need to get Prince Phillip (one item away) and Mother Gothel and do a number of leveling up quests, too, so I have enough to keep me busy for now.

I think their mistake was that it was only one item, so there's no "progress" to be seen.  I think a better option would have been to make it take X gloves, and then just have the gloves be X times as common (so the time spent to get Prince Charming on average is about the same).  Even though Donald probably will end up being considerably more time consuming to welcome than Prince Charming, seeing that 0/15 progress (albeit slowly) to 15/15 gave you a sense of progress, whereas with Prince Charming it's just a binary proposition.


----------



## toinettec

So, I've been playing on my iPad, but broke down and installed this game also on my iPhone, linked to the GameCenter, to try an experiment.  I had a found bronze chest that had been sitting on a pedestal for three hours and was ready to be opened, so I opened it on my iPad.  I saw it was 300 magic, so I closed out the game on my iPad, went to a previous save on my iPhone, and reopened the chest.  Still 300 magic.  So I closed it out again, and tried one more time on my iPad, and what do you know:  Pluto topiary.  If it works on found bronze chests with magic and Pluto topiaries, it should work on found gold chests with worthless crap and gloves.  In the meantime, do platinum chests ever drop, or can they only be purchased?


----------



## PersianSlipper

So I'm wondering if I'm the only one who is no longer getting chests? For the first several days, almost every time I logged in, I'd have the little chest icon with a number to look for. Now, for the past couple of days, nothing. No icon, no chests in the kingdom, though I occasionally seem to get one from a character finishing a quest.
This new update has really cut down on the fun of gameplay for me


----------



## darkfiry

I've actually seen an increased number in chests appearing on the map since the day everyone found a gold chest. Your game might be bugged? Do you still get the one from the train?


----------



## CaerDallben

So far, today I have gotten three chests: 2 silver and 1 bronze. Still no gloves. How many days since this thing started?


----------



## dacutebuggy

toinettec said:


> In the meantime, do platinum chests ever drop, or can they only be purchased?


I wanna second this question--has ANYONE had a platinum chest drop?


----------



## dacutebuggy

CaerDallben said:


> So far, today I have gotten three chests: 2 silver and 1 bronze. Still no gloves. How many days since this thing started?


The update was available for iOS July, 29th, so that's almost a week.


----------



## KM5664

Is there a way to delete a post? haha


----------



## PersianSlipper

darkfiry said:


> I've actually seen an increased number in chests appearing on the map since the day everyone found a gold chest. Your game might be bugged? Do you still get the one from the train?


I don't! So yeah, I wonder if I need to uninstall/reinstall and see if I can fix it. Thanks.


----------



## muenginerd

mmmears said:


> As far as I can tell, nobody on this forum has Prince Charming without paying for him.  Getting old.  I agree with the pp that this is a money grab and nothing more.



I was able to get charming's gloves after my first or second gold chest.  Didn't buy anything.  Sounds like I'm just extremely lucky.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm drowning in bronze chests.  After days of waiting, I finally broke down and used some of the gems I've been hoarding to buy the pack of eleven chests.
The gloves were in the next to last one.  I was ABOUT to lose my mind, but the gloves finally popped up.


----------



## dacutebuggy

evilqueenmindy said:


> I'm drowning in bronze chests.  After days of waiting, I finally broke down and used some of the gems I've been hoarding to buy the pack of eleven chests.
> The gloves were in the next to last one.  I was ABOUT to lose my mind, but the gloves finally popped up.


I'm convinced this is what they want to have happen--I missed the day when everyone found a gold chest due to travel, but I'm so annoyed that this is the result! It's taken me months to get up to the number of gems I have and part of that is due to the Incredibles currency! I'm very frugal with my real money (and the premium currency in this game), and I can't bring myself to see this as a lasting investment because I know eventually more and more people will HAVE to get gloves. It's not like the lottery where only one person wins it, even though that is how it seems. We should all have a fair shot without paying for the game. I know that's how they make money, but between the increase in ad sales I'm sure they're seeing as well as regular purchases people made before this chest thing, I don't see why these things are so pricey!


----------



## toinettec

So, the brooms mini-event ended, and when I last looked, some half-hour before--I wasn't paying attention at the very end--only the top seven people on my leaderboard had gotten the five-gem prize for getting 750 brooms.  More people got the Top Ten leaderboard prize gems than got the measly top individual gem prize.  Ridiculous!  The mini-events are just so much more effort for so much less reward than they used to be, before the Incredibles event started.


----------



## Princess4

toinettec said:


> So, I've been playing on my iPad, but broke down and installed this game also on my iPhone, linked to the GameCenter, to try an experiment.  I had a found bronze chest that had been sitting on a pedestal for three hours and was ready to be opened, so I opened it on my iPad.  I saw it was 300 magic, so I closed out the game on my iPad, went to a previous save on my iPhone, and reopened the chest.  Still 300 magic.  So I closed it out again, and tried one more time on my iPad, and what do you know:  Pluto topiary.  If it works on found bronze chests with magic and Pluto topiaries, it should work on found gold chests with worthless crap and gloves.  In the meantime, do platinum chests ever drop, or can they only be purchased?


i think i will have to try this i would rather have magic then decoration granted i have way too much magic but i am running out of room for decorations then for the next gold one last one didnt give the gloves i will try this thanks for the tip


----------



## darkfiry

dacutebuggy said:


> I'm convinced this is what they want to have happen--I missed the day when everyone found a gold chest due to travel, but I'm so annoyed that this is the result! It's taken me months to get up to the number of gems I have and part of that is due to the Incredibles currency! I'm very frugal with my real money (and the premium currency in this game), and I can't bring myself to see this as a lasting investment because I know eventually more and more people will HAVE to get gloves. It's not like the lottery where only one person wins it, even though that is how it seems. We should all have a fair shot without paying for the game. I know that's how they make money, but between the increase in ad sales I'm sure they're seeing as well as regular purchases people made before this chest thing, I don't see why these things are so pricey!


*Sending virtual hugs your way* I know it's frustrating to not be to progress in the game, but since we've already been this patient in collecting a bunch of gems, we can do the same to welcome Charming. At least we only need one from chests :/ We'll get Charming one day!


----------



## mydisneyfix

Well....still waiting for my prince.  My gold chest that I finally got yesterday dropped magic.  Ugh...at least I had time to level Mickey to ten and start Mother Gothels 24 hr welcome.


----------



## mmmears

mydisneyfix said:


> Well....still waiting for my prince.  My gold chest that I finally got yesterday dropped magic.  Ugh...at least I had time to level Mickey to ten and start Mother Gothels 24 hr welcome.



Me, too.    Hang in there.  I'm not going to cave in and pay them for this or they'll just keep doing it again and again.  I have so many fire hydrants, lamps, and benches in my "shop" that I don't even know where to put them.  I'll play for now since there are things I can do (level up characters) still, but if I get totally stuck I can't imagine spending more time or money on this.


----------



## Princess4

mydisneyfix said:


> Well....still waiting for my prince.  My gold chest that I finally got yesterday dropped magic.  Ugh...at least I had time to level Mickey to ten and start Mother Gothels 24 hr welcome.


do any of mother gothel tokens appear in the gold chest?  i want to level up my characters but fear of making more items available in the chest lessen the chance of gloves  thanks


----------



## ABCastillo

Princess4 said:


> do any of mother gothel tokens appear in the gold chest?  i want to level up my characters but fear of making more items available in the chest lessen the chance of gloves  thanks


I worry about this too. I have lots of characters to continue to level. So I can be patient waiting for the gloves... But I also don't want to make it take longer!


----------



## RyAndBraysMom

HI everyone!  I have been following this thread for quite sometime but this is my first post.  I have not used gems/bought any platinum chests, however I have received at least 3 sets of gloves from the chests.  My Prince Charming is at a level 4 and I have the Regal Carrousel which has dropped 2 sets of gloves now.  And I am welcoming Cinderella which will take a while as her 1 glass slipper token takes many missions to drop.  I think I may only have been given one platinum chest at the beginning, which had a fountain in it.  I have had 2 or 3 gold chests that had low levels of magic or bench in it :/.  I have had a number of silver chests that have had a lantern or an ear hat, mostly magic though...and I have had a crap load of bronze many of which have had a little magic...I have actually discarded many bronze chests.  My biggest problem right now has been getting Zurg earhats, ugh!  I have been trying for three weeks to get those hats to drop and I still need 3 more to welcome him.  It's so frustrating to go on 12 and 24 hour missions using two characters (while losing happiness while the kids wait 24 hours or a wish) to end up empty .  Donald is also a pain...in 6 days not one ear hat has dropped and I may have been able to get 4 Donald hats..again on long missions to wind up with nothing...kind of getting frustrated with the game.  I am not quite sure what to do with the Incredibles characters but gather magic.  I wish there was more to do with them.  Feel like its a waste to spend magic on upgrading their levels if it doesn't help the story.  I feel like storing the big Omnidroid City and all other related buildings as they are taking up space....but the do generate magic if nothing else so I'll keep them unless I run out of space for other things.


----------



## ThePopUpDance

So I open the gold chest I FINALLY got, and what do I get?

Another dang fish fountain.

*heavy sigh*


----------



## mydisneyfix

Princess4 said:


> do any of mother gothel tokens appear in the gold chest?  i want to level up my characters but fear of making more items available in the chest lessen the chance of gloves  thanks


I don't know yet if Mother Gothels tokens appear in the chests. I opened my gold chest before I had enough tokens to welcome her.  I worry that once she's welcomed her tokens will be in the chests.  So, I have kept sending characters after her token tasks to hopefully level her before she finishes her 24 hr welcome wait.  I will let you know when I get another gold chest...at my rate....that should be sometime next month.  Lol!


----------



## RextheDinosaur

So I just got the quest to welcome Rapunzel! Round about how long did it take you guys to welcome her? Also is it after you welcome Rapunzel that you get Zurg?


----------



## Drizzle2008

My progress on Donald(50/15/10) and Aurora(15/10/15). Going on 2 weeks with these two.  Currently waiting on a silver chest with 7 bronze chests in waiting.  So far, I've opened up 6 chests (3 bronze and 3 silver) and got 3 lamps and magic....


----------



## Princess4

mydisneyfix said:


> I don't know yet if Mother Gothels tokens appear in the chests. I opened my gold chest before I had enough tokens to welcome her.  I worry that once she's welcomed her tokens will be in the chests.  So, I have kept sending characters after her token tasks to hopefully level her before she finishes her 24 hr welcome wait.  I will let you know when I get another gold chest...at my rate....that should be sometime next month.  Lol!


If you go to the chest room and click on rewards in the top left you can click on the gold chest and it will show you possible prizes so if her tokens are available for characters then it will show in the chest if it's a possibility


----------



## mmmears

ThePopUpDance said:


> So I open the gold chest I FINALLY got, and what do I get?
> 
> Another dang fish fountain.
> 
> *heavy sigh*



At the very least, it shouldn't give us repeat items until we get them all at least once.


----------



## ThePopUpDance

> At the very least, it shouldn't give us repeat items until we get them all at least once.


When it comes to fish fountains and log benches, I'm certainly in agreement.


----------



## gilby

I can't find my one chest it says I have any hints?


----------



## fan1bsb97

RextheDinosaur said:


> So I just got the quest to welcome Rapunzel! Round about how long did it take you guys to welcome her? Also is it after you welcome Rapunzel that you get Zurg?



I got mine yesterday too! Already up to 4 lanterns and 3 hats. According to the wiki, Zurg should come right after we welcome her, but seems a lot harder to get. 



gilby said:


> I can't find my one chest it says I have any hints?



The one time I couldn't find one, I FINALLY found it next to the parade tent.


----------



## gilby

I have been playing on my IPAD, does anyone else that plays on ipad get kicked out of the game. Its frustrating.


----------



## gilby

fan1bsb97 said:


> I got mine yesterday too! Already up to 4 lanterns and 3 hats. According to the wiki, Zurg should come right after we welcome her, but seems a lot harder to get.
> 
> 
> 
> The one time I couldn't find one, I FINALLY found it next to the parade tent.


I can't find it anywhere, I am wondering if it will just appear some place, I have searched my Land and cannot find it.


----------



## CaerDallben

I got a third gold chest last night. It gave me a second Pluto topiary. The wait continues, I guess


----------



## Drizzle2008

So far I've gotten 4 lamp posts, 1 bush, 1 fountain and 2-3 magic drops from a mixture of bronze and silver chests.


----------



## darkfiry

RextheDinosaur said:


> So I just got the quest to welcome Rapunzel! Round about how long did it take you guys to welcome her? Also is it after you welcome Rapunzel that you get Zurg?


Rapunzel wasn't too bad, I think I had more trouble with Flynn. Do a few Tangled quests and Flora, Zurg, and Donald will available around the same time



gilby said:


> I can't find my one chest it says I have any hints?


Quit your game and try again a little later. I do two sweeps of my park and if I can't find it, the next time I log in it's easier to find. (I'm sure the location doesn't change, but having a clear mind to try looking for the chest is a little easier)


----------



## PrincessS121212

ThePopUpDance said:


> When it comes to fish fountains and log benches, I'm certainly in agreement.



^^THIS!!  I think if I get any more benches, I'll line them up and spell something stupid on some of my open land.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Don't get too excited about the Cinderella quests. They're along the lines of the Sleeping Beauty quests, where our protagonists are so ditzy you want to bitc-slap them every time they open their mouths.


----------



## mshanson3121

Is anyone else having the problem of not getting any chests? I'm on Windows, and I haven't received a new chest to find in well over 24 hours.


----------



## mshanson3121

Since I haven't been getting chests I broke down and spent 50 gems on the Platinum chest - got the gloves


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Been a couple days since I've seen a gold chest. I'm basically just playing like this update didn't happen. If I ever get the gloves that's great, but I'm just waiting for the next update to come now and hope it doesn't involve chests.


----------



## mmmears

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Been a couple days since I've seen a gold chest. I'm basically just playing like this update didn't happen. If I ever get the gloves that's great, but I'm just waiting for the next update to come now and hope it doesn't involve chests.



I'm doing the same, but I think this is a roadblock.  Even if there is an update with new storylines, won't we need to have Charming and Cinderella to progress?  If so, I think they are going to lose players.  My DD already quit playing a week ago because of this stupid update.


----------



## KM5664

dacutebuggy said:


> I wanna second this question--has ANYONE had a platinum chest drop?



I woke up this morning with a platinum chest in my kingdom! First one I've had drop. Crossing my fingers that it'll contain the gloves.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

mmmears said:


> I'm doing the same, but I think this is a roadblock.  Even if there is an update with new storylines, won't we need to have Charming and Cinderella to progress?  If so, I think they are going to lose players.  My DD already quit playing a week ago because of this stupid update.



I don't know if we will need them or not, it's just very frustrating. I have plenty of gems but I refuse to use them on chests. 

I had seen someone on here say they got a Pluto topiary I believe from a bronze chest, my last gold chest I got a Pluto topiary. That just makes me mad that even the items in the chest make no sense, something in a bronze chest should not also be in a gold chest. Not only does it lower chances of being gloves but if their gonna put dumb stuff like that in all the chests then just put the gloves in all the chests. What I'm saying probably isn't making sense cause I'm just frustrated lol... Sorry. 

I don't blame your DD, I've been sending my characters out on all day tasks cause I'm just bored now. If I get the gloves I'm sure it'll pick things up again but a lot of us are just stuck between waiting for the right chest and nothing.


----------



## hopemax

I just got Gloves in my Windows game.  It's my newer game, just Welcomed Minnie.  I don't spend real money, and in that game the only gems I have spent at all were on Pluto & his House, and Frozone.  Since Windows update came later, I think this was only my 2nd Gold chest.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Didn't think I'd get the gloves opening my 1st gold chest, but...






Here's my current chest setup...


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Some of my complaining may pay off.. I just found a platinum chest so here's hoping!


----------



## jascm

Just got my first platinum chest. Found it by the Main Street shops. The next 24 hours will be agonizing, I shouldn't have so much anxiety about this. I've gotten 3 or 4 gold chests with magic or a bench. I've been patient enough!


----------



## Valehikari

KM5664 said:


> I woke up this morning with a platinum chest in my kingdom! First one I've had drop. Crossing my fingers that it'll contain the gloves.


Me too!!!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Day 1,000: still no gloves for Prince Charming.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Myhubby woke up to a platinum chest. I've gotten no new chests since yesterday. I feel like in in a glitch since I've gotten none in 24 hours.


----------



## ThePopUpDance

> Day 1,000: still no gloves for Prince Charming.


My soul is weakening. Is there no respite to be found? But look! A gold chest! Can it possibly end my malaise? Could it be possible that I might finally hold the Prince's gloves in my hands?

Alas, no. I have been gifted another fish fountain.

My fortunes continue.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

My husband thinks I'm crazy haha I just got the Platinum Enchanted Chest! I just jumped out of the bed yelling "I got the Platinum! I got the Platinum!". Now lets hope in 24h that I get Splash Mountain


----------



## dacutebuggy

Ah! Happy to hear that people are getting platinum chests! Today I got my second gold chest since this update and I'm SO excited I'm probably gonna blow through more gems than I want to to see what they'll be!  Also hoping the drop rate for platinum a increases, these recent posts are inspiring!

I got so bored waiting for the chests, Donald tokens, Zurg tokens, and Fauna tokens that I actually welcomed eve (I've had her tokens for probably a month, just too lazy to welcome her). This is that part in the game where you players farther along than me have stockpiled so much magic! These tasks take a while and need to be done so frequently it's no wonder you get a good nest egg! I remember just a few levels back I was wondering if I did something wrong because I was always right on magic!


----------



## kyrkea333

After also getting a Pluto topiary in my one and only gold chest, and reading that a PP got gloves when purchasing a platinum chest, I broke down and purchased a platinum chest for 50 gems, fully expecting to be disappointed. I did a minor happy dance when I actually got the gloves. I still find it annoying that I had to do that.


----------



## kyrkea333

mshanson3121 said:


> Since I haven't been getting chests I broke down and spent 50 gems on the Platinum chest - got the gloves


Thanks for posting this. It helped me decide to purchase the platinum chest, too and I got the gloves. Kind of mixed feelings about having to do it that way...


----------



## AJ1983

Just broke down and bought a platinum chest because so far I've gotten tons of bronze, 3 silver and 1 gold. Got the gloves!


----------



## Marcy6649

Haven't gotten any chests today, which is typical with everyone else finding platinum today... least I have a ways to go before I run out of quests, leveling all my characters to 10 then going to welcome eve and minnie


----------



## dacutebuggy

Anyone else low key think that the odds of getting the gloves are altered if you pay for the thing? As in, those who are choosing not to pay are being misled into thinking we'll have a chance at getting these gloves w/o spending premium currency when that's probably a very VERY slim chance?


----------



## ThePopUpDance

> Haven't gotten any chests today, which is typical with everyone else finding platinum today... least I have a ways to go before I run out of quests, leveling all my characters to 10 then going to welcome eve and minnie


Everyone else is finding platinum and I'm finding...

A single bronze.

You're not alone.

I would just say enjoy taking your time. It's good to have a lot of quests to work through.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

dacutebuggy said:


> Anyone else low key think that the odds of getting the gloves are altered if you pay for the thing? As in, those who are choosing not to pay are being misled into thinking we'll have a chance at getting these gloves w/o spending premium currency when that's probably a very VERY slim chance?




I don't think it is. I actually got the gloves the very first day and I haven't paid for it. It is just luck and sometimes a lot of patience. And today I got for the first time a Platinum chest  so also, you don't need to buy it, it will happen eventually


----------



## Princess4

dacutebuggy said:


> Anyone else low key think that the odds of getting the gloves are altered if you pay for the thing? As in, those who are choosing not to pay are being misled into thinking we'll have a chance at getting these gloves w/o spending premium currency when that's probably a very VERY slim chance?


My odd for the glove in a platinum chest are 10% weather I buy it or open the one I found sounds like they may have programmed the glove to be a priority but who know I will find out in the morning good luck all


----------



## lgcountry

I've purchased 3 platinum, and got decor. The 2 gold chests I've gotten had magic.  I'm not getting any "hidden chests" though.  The only chests I've gotten in the last 4 days are the train drop, and a couple from attractions.  I've never had my chest indicator show more than 1, and that was for the train.  So I'm getting at most 3 chests per day.  Anyone else???


----------



## dreamseeker9

Hi all - I started this game just a couple months ago, and I'm addicted! I've yet to get gloves in a chest, here's hoping it's soon! I have a lot of decorations that are stacking up!

What do you all recommend is a better use of gems - using gems for attractions, or saving them up for characters like Rex?


----------



## mmmears

Still mostly bronze here, with the occasional silver.  A few gold that game me nothing, really, and never found a platinum one.

Yes, I do think they are "encouraging" (ie - trying to force) people to buy them.  They figure why not test and see how much $$$ we can get out of these people.


----------



## ABCastillo

Finally got a platinum chest yesterday... Opened this morning... And there were gloves!!!!!!

I might have danced... And my kids did too. Lol


----------



## fan1bsb97

lol me too! I found a platinum chest yesterday morning and opened it an hour ago with gloves inside!


----------



## ThePopUpDance

> Hi all - I started this game just a couple months ago, and I'm addicted! I've yet to get gloves in a chest, here's hoping it's soon! I have a lot of decorations that are stacking up!
> 
> What do you all recommend is a better use of gems - using gems for attractions, or saving them up for characters like Rex?


I'd definitely recommend using them on characters - Pluto is very helpful, as are Rex and Maximus. Having said that, some of the attractions are useful and necessary to level a character up - Pluto's house is the one that comes to mind.


----------



## dreamseeker9

ThePopUpDance said:


> I'd definitely recommend using them on characters - Pluto is very helpful, as are Rex and Maximus. Having said that, some of the attractions are useful and necessary to level a character up - Pluto's house is the one that comes to mind.



Thank you! I did already use the gems for Pluto and Pluto's house, but now I'm saving them up. I'll keep saving them for other characters. I'm trying to play without spending any money - it's the slower way, but I'm making decent progress (at least I think so!).


----------



## Diznygrl

What's the sneakiest place you've found a chest? I've had one hiding somewhere for a few days and I can't for the life of me find it anywhere.


----------



## jascm

Got the gloves! Such sweet relief


----------



## ThePopUpDance

Diznygrl said:


> What's the sneakiest place you've found a chest? I've had one hiding somewhere for a few days and I can't for the life of me find it anywhere.


I just found one today hiding almost exactly behind Space Mountain. And the other day I found one hiding at the very very top of the map behind Tomorrowland in a dark area.


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

Diznygrl said:


> What's the sneakiest place you've found a chest? I've had one hiding somewhere for a few days and I can't for the life of me find it anywhere.



Sometimes it is sneaky. I would recommend to go to the Facebook page and on the comment section of their last post regarding the Enchanted Chests on Friday they posted some helpful tips with a link that takes you to someone's article and have plenty of pictures showing places where the chests can be found. Good Luck to you. 
Here is the link, if it does not work you know where to find it https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...ms-where-to-find-enchanted-chests&h=KAQGaAPj8


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Ok I have officially hit boredom level. I am just levelling characters now and the Cinderella Quests have stopped (Cinderella at level 5 and Prince Charming at level 7). I hope there are more quests to come, otherwise I'm going to end up quite deflated.
I'm now just checking it twice a day, morning and night, to harvest my stuff. I also seem to be constantly running out of room for chests even with all the spaces Unlocked for storage.


----------



## Didymus

I got the gloves!!! Without spending gems


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Got 8,500 magic in my platinum chest. Cool.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

I finally found my second gold chest tonight! Here's to hoping I find gloves in 12 hours!


----------



## KM5664

Glad to hear that some are getting gloves from their found Platinum Chest. I got a simple Antler Crown Topiary from mine, but it gives me hope that MAYBE someday my prince will come. Still refuse to buy a chest whether it gives me better odds or not.


----------



## lilclerk

toinettec said:


> So, I've been playing on my iPad, but broke down and installed this game also on my iPhone, linked to the GameCenter, to try an experiment.  I had a found bronze chest that had been sitting on a pedestal for three hours and was ready to be opened, so I opened it on my iPad.  I saw it was 300 magic, so I closed out the game on my iPad, went to a previous save on my iPhone, and reopened the chest.  Still 300 magic.  So I closed it out again, and tried one more time on my iPad, and what do you know:  Pluto topiary.  If it works on found bronze chests with magic and Pluto topiaries, it should work on found gold chests with worthless crap and gloves.  In the meantime, do platinum chests ever drop, or can they only be purchased?


I've been trying this, switching back and forth quickly between my phone and tablet this morning, after letting a Gold chest cook overnight.

So far, I've gotten magic several times, the Incredibles bench a few times, and the fish fountain once.  I'm going to keep trying and see if those gloves decide to come out.

Edit: it worked it worked!!


----------



## mmmears

Wish there was a trick like that for those of us using just the one device.


----------



## Ross J 82

mmmears said:


> Wish there was a trick like that for those of us using just the one device.



I play on the phone via android. As soon as you click something if you close the app down quickly you can sometimes do it before it saves and then go back into the app and it will let you click again. It doesn't always work but been able to get 2-3 opportunities at items on occasions.


----------



## JessyRenee

Hey all! I found my first platinum  chest in the park today! YAY!!! It's going to be a long 24 hour wait to see what's inside! 

On a separate note, what do you need to do to unlock Donald's boat? I have him welcomed and did all of his starting quests and then his quests stopped with no boat.


----------



## AJ1983

New contest so to speak..collect the gold coins. Also finally found my first gold chest.


----------



## FenDavyO

Hooray!! Just found my first platinum chest! Crossing my fingers for Splash, but accepting already it's likely to be yet another topiary...


----------



## darkfiry

JessyRenee said:


> Hey all! I found my first platinum  chest in the park today! YAY!!! It's going to be a long 24 hour wait to see what's inside!
> 
> On a separate note, what do you need to do to unlock Donald's boat? I have him welcomed and did all of his starting quests and then his quests stopped with no boat.


Level him up, you'll get more quests.


----------



## DarrylR

ghenghy said:


> Did you try the solution I gave you earlier?  As for their response, that's exactly what they told me.  I was pretty ticked.



I did and I had some luck. Trouble is I'll easily forget or not realise I'm offline when I load the game. I pushed back and they gave me 50 happiness points. I had already worked back up to 99 ecstatic, so they were completely worthless. No idea why they can't simply thank us for finding a bug and let us know they will work towards a fix for the next update.


----------



## DarrylR

Not putting this up here to boast. Just happy to have reached my personal goal of cracking the top 100 and wanted to let others know how far you can go in the game without spending a single dollar. Also, I've stopped caring about Prince Charming and the chests.


----------



## JPKnapp

emilyhuff said:


> I have only gotten one gold chest so far.  My theory is that maybe it is because I have not welcomed Mother Gothel yet... Has anyone else who hasn't welcomed MG gotten a gold or platinum chest with the gloves?  WITHOUT Paying for extra that is....


I am still waiting to welcome that hagg and I have gotten at least 2 gold and 1 platinum chest without paying for anything. There is a rarity to the chest levels I read somewhere that mimics the character tokens. Common, Rare, Epic, Legendary.


----------



## JPKnapp

dacutebuggy said:


> I wanna second this question--has ANYONE had a platinum chest drop?


Yes. I found one yesterday. Still opening.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Found a platinum chest yesterday too...just got magic, not splash Mountain


----------



## hhhisthegame

Godddd magic takes so long to get  I just unlocked the 50,000 land before Zurg, which took me a couple days to get. But literally every one of my characters except one or two are waiting to level up around level 7 or 8 and it takes so long to get enough magic to do anything. Its going to take me ages to get Eve if I want to level up all these guys.


----------



## CaerDallben

Just got my first platinum chest too!


----------



## NeverlandFamilyTravel

I did not get Splash Mountain but the Musical Fountain. That was one of the items I wanted beside Splash Mountain so I am glad


----------



## FenDavyO

JPKnapp said:


> Yes. I found one yesterday. Still opening.


Had my first platinum one today too. Just a very long wait to find out what's inside now!


----------



## Princess4

i got my gloves!!!!!! he is now level 4 and the carousel so he can continue on his quest to Cinderella.  good luck to all of you out there still needing the gloves they will come hopefully sooner then later


----------



## mmmears

Still no platinum here.  And my gold gave me 3K magic.  Yippee


----------



## Shir Kahn

I was just banned for Time Tampering!  Which is ridiculous because I have never touched the time and date since I set it on this phone!  Also, I have never cheated, nor will I ever cheat at an online game!  I am really angry at Gameloft right now.

Edit:  I now know what happened.  I woke up this morning, turned on my phone and clicked off all the potions and the people that were done tasks.  Then I noticed that an attraction that I had placed down last night had 2 hours to go, which wasn't right because when I went to sleep it had 5 hours to go.  So I rebooted my game and it was done when I logged back in, like it should have been.  So because their game didn't process the time correctly, I got banned.  Yep, I'm still angry.


----------



## liljc

Shir Kahn said:


> I was just banned for Time Tampering!  Which is ridiculous because I have never touched the time and date since I set it on this phone!  Also, I have never cheated, nor will I ever cheat at an online game!  I am really angry at Gameloft right now.



I think this is a bug.  I remember 3 or 4 people posting about this a couple of weeks ago.  Somebody said to Force close the app and then reload...should let you back in then.


----------



## Shir Kahn

liljc said:


> I think this is a bug.  I remember 3 or 4 people posting about this a couple of weeks ago.  Somebody said to Force close the app and then reload...should let you back in then.



That worked!  Thank you very much!


----------



## SunDial

Time tampering is a bug that I wish was fixed.   I get banned several times a day if I forget to exit the app after collecting the items and such.


----------



## BStew

1 more hour til my Platinum chest will be unlocked! PLEASE oh please let the gloves be in there!


----------



## CaerDallben

Finally got the gloves! Now, to wait for Celia to upgrade to welcome charming.


----------



## BStew

BStew said:


> 1 more hour til my Platinum chest will be unlocked! PLEASE oh please let the gloves be in there!



REALLY? A banner lamp post is what I get after 24 hours? LAME!


----------



## mydisneyfix

I give up.  This game is officially disappointing and feels more like a chore than fun.  After getting nothing but bronze and silver chests I broke down and used some gems on platinum chests.  I got the gloves right away but I had really decided I wanted Splash mountain.  I thought let's go for it!!!  I wasted all my gems that took forever to save and got nothing but magic and benches.  This has gotten ridiculous.  It's no fun anymore.  I'm still leveling characters but that's not fun anymore either knowing that their tokens will end up in chest options.  If there isn't an update soon with some NEW land, characters, and story....I will quit.  I don't need anymore boring chores in my life.  Ok...rant over.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

mydisneyfix said:


> I give up.  This game is officially disappointing and feels more like a chore than fun.  After getting nothing but bronze and silver chests I broke down and used some gems on platinum chests.  I got the gloves right away but I had really decided I wanted Splash mountain.  I thought let's go for it!!!  I wasted all my gems that took forever to save and got nothing but magic and benches.  This has gotten ridiculous.  It's no fun anymore.  I'm still leveling characters but that's not fun anymore either knowing that their tokens will end up in chest options.  If there isn't an update soon with some NEW land, characters, and story....I will quit.  I don't need anymore boring chores in my life.  Ok...rant over.


Don't apologise for ranting! I'm finding the game quite tedious myself now, which i've stated over the past couple of days here in this thread.
We need a decent update. End of story. Otherwise people will go onto the next big fad.


----------



## SunDial

My first platinum chest appeared this evening.   Will see tomorrow night what appears.  Expecting nothing from it.


----------



## mmmears

I feel the same way.  Go in, collect magic, leave.  Nothing interesting going on.  And at this point I am not going to break down and buy my way out of this Charming mess.  I'll quit (even though I have the gems for it) before I let them convince me to buy my way out of their roadblock.  The fun is quickly slipping away here, game-makers.


----------



## johnmcbride3

Well I'm on try number 21 for this task to get the glass slippers, only missing item to get Cinderella.  Anyone have any success?


----------



## PrincessS121212

BStew said:


> REALLY? A banner lamp post is what I get after 24 hours? LAME!


You too!?  This was my 12th platinum chest, but the first one I've found without buying.  4th time getting the stupid banner lamp post.  I just want splash mountain!


----------



## 10CJ

I was able to get gloves without buying anything. I can not remember if it was a gold or platinum chest. I have only found one platinum chest so far.

I have actually found the bronze chests quite useful in getting the spinning wheels to welcome Flora. Finally welcoming her now!


----------



## Aeriee

I am just now at the point of the game to start earning tokens to welcome Flynn Ryder & Randall, but I have so many characters that are ready to be leveled up.

 Is it worth spending the magic to level up characters while working on Flynn and Randall? I only have 28k Magic right now because I spent 65k Magic to open up the corner piece of land in fantasy land. 

Also, how long did it take all of you to get the tokens to welcome Flynn & Randall? 

Also, I'm working on welcoming Cinderella, is it worth welcoming get before Flynn and Randall since she costs a lot of magic too?


----------



## liljc

johnmcbride3 said:


> Well I'm on try number 21 for this task to get the glass slippers, only missing item to get Cinderella.  Anyone have any success?




I had okay success early on quickly getting Cinderella to level 4, but it's been at least 5 days since I got a glass slipper.  I ended up focusing on finishing Prince Charming.  He went to level 10 over the weekend.  Since then I've been completing all of the quests.  I'm pretty sure I'm on the last quest now (A memorable dance part 4) then it's back to just trying to get glass slippers to try to level up Cinderella.   The good news is that they add an 8 hour task that Cinderella does which can get the slipper.  She has dropped just as many slippers for me as Prince Charming has.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I try to look at the wiki to see if any missions to get tokens for characters I'm trying to welcome could also give me tokens for other characters. I try to focus on new characters first and foremost. Flynn and Randall both take forever. Luckily Flora only took me one day and I just welcomed her and bought Merryweather! Almost onto Donald...


----------



## PrincessS121212

Aeriee said:


> I am just now at the point of the game to start earning tokens to welcome Flynn Ryder & Randall, but I have so many characters that are ready to be leveled up.
> 
> Is it worth spending the magic to level up characters while working on Flynn and Randall? I only have 28k Magic right now because I spent 65k Magic to open up the corner piece of land in fantasy land.
> 
> Also, how long did it take all of you to get the tokens to welcome Flynn & Randall?
> 
> Also, I'm working on welcoming Cinderella, is it worth welcoming get before Flynn and Randall since she costs a lot of magic too?



The stretch between welcoming Randall, the Tangled crew, and the Sleeping Beauty crew is very close together, with magic being used frequently to welcome those characters as well as opening 3 spots in fantasyland, each costing over 50K in magic.  I found that even with a burger farm, I could barely keep my magic level over 10K daily until I welcomed Mother Gothel (while still waiting on Donald and Zurg items to drop to welcome them).  Unless your characters are under level 7, I would hold off on leveling anyone up for awhile.
As for drop rates, I think I got Flynn and Randall in about a week to a week and a half for each, depending on how frequently you play and if you have premium characters helping.  Maximus was very helpful with Flynn's satchels.  For me, the tunics took a little longer for Flynn than the satchels, and Boo's drawings took a little longer than the ear hats for Randall.


----------



## Aeriee

PrincessS121212 said:


> The stretch between welcoming Randall, the Tangled crew, and the Sleeping Beauty crew is very close together, with magic being used frequently to welcome those characters as well as opening 3 spots in fantasyland, each costing over 50K in magic.  I found that even with a burger farm, I could barely keep my magic level over 10K daily until I welcomed Mother Gothel (while still waiting on Donald and Zurg items to drop to welcome them).  Unless your characters are under level 7, I would hold off on leveling anyone up for awhile.
> As for drop rates, I think I got Flynn and Randall in about a week to a week and a half for each, depending on how frequently you play and if you have premium characters helping.  Maximus was very helpful with Flynn's satchels.  For me, the tunics took a little longer for Flynn than the satchels, and Boo's drawings took a little longer than the ear hats for Randall.



Thank you! I do have Maximus, and he seems to be dropping the satchels. Do you recommend any attractions to help get them and any future characters like the rest of tangled & sleeping beauty?


----------



## johnmcbride3

liljc said:


> I had okay success early on quickly getting Cinderella to level 4, but it's been at least 5 days since I got a glass slipper.  I ended up focusing on finishing Prince Charming.  He went to level 10 over the weekend.  Since then I've been completing all of the quests.  I'm pretty sure I'm on the last quest now (A memorable dance part 4) then it's back to just trying to get glass slippers to try to level up Cinderella.   The good news is that they add an 8 hour task that Cinderella does which can get the slipper.  She has dropped just as many slippers for me as Prince Charming has.


Finally got the slipper to drop and welcoming Cinderella now


----------



## KM5664

Aeriee said:


> I am just now at the point of the game to start earning tokens to welcome Flynn Ryder & Randall, but I have so many characters that are ready to be leveled up.
> 
> Is it worth spending the magic to level up characters while working on Flynn and Randall? I only have 28k Magic right now because I spent 65k Magic to open up the corner piece of land in fantasy land.
> 
> Also, how long did it take all of you to get the tokens to welcome Flynn & Randall?
> 
> Also, I'm working on welcoming Cinderella, is it worth welcoming get before Flynn and Randall since she costs a lot of magic too?



I'm still waiting on my Charming gloves so I don't have Cinderella to worry about. I took me 7 days to welcome Flynn and I don't remember exactly for Randall but it was less than that - maybe 3-4 days. I've been leveling up characters while I was working on Flynn with no problem storing magic. Now I've only stopped because I've decided to see if removing character tokens will increase my chances at getting the gloves. I've got about 98k magic now and nothing to use it on. I'm getting ready to buy that 65k plot as well since a gold or platinum chest seem out of my reach for awhile.


----------



## rainpetal

Over the last couple of days, I have only gotten magic out of my bronze chests.  I'm wondering if it is because I am not placing any of the decorations I'm getting in the park.  Is anyone else having this happen?

I also just found my first Platinum chest and I'm trying to decide if I should place decorations before I open it in hopes of getting either gloves or Splash Mountain, or if I shouldn't place anything.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

gilby said:


> I have been playing on my IPAD, does anyone else that plays on ipad get kicked out of the game. Its frustrating.


YES!  It is super frustrating!  I will do fine for a while, and then get kicked out of the game multiple times in a row on my Ipad.  Sometimes it even happens while it is loading.  That's when I power off for a while and do something else


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

What else do I need to do to start welcoming Mother Gothel?  I have finished all the tangled quests given to me, as well as all the fairies quests (I have Merriweather too).  I am still working on getting tokens to welcome Donald and Aurora. Zurg is on his 24 hour welcome (to finish tomorrow am).  So.... everything seems to have stalled for the time being. I do have small world (which, I think - is pretty awesome looking).  Do I need to have Zurg, Aurora or Donald all welcomed before I can get Mother Gothel?  Man, do I need some more real estate!  The park is packed! Especially with all these decorations from chests.  Oh - I did have a platinum one drop - no gloves, just magic.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Ok I complained a lot here last week and asked the question of platinum chests dropping--I finally got one, and it was magic. I'm swimming in bronze here but can't come by gold or platinum chests but maybe once a week. This is very frustrating. If they don't come out with a new update soon that adjusts or provides more opportunities to get these dumb gloves I'll quit the game. Not worth my time!


----------



## Didymus

dacutebuggy said:


> I wanna second this question--has ANYONE had a platinum chest drop?


I've had a platinum chest drop


----------



## darkfiry

I got a platinum chest last night! It's strange how most people got the free gold and platinum ones around the same time. Maybe you have to find a certain number of chests in your park before they have a higher chance of appearing.

Anyway, when my platinum chest is ready tonight, I have a theory on how to get those gloves (for those with one Android, and maybe ios, phone at least). If it works, I'll let you guys know!


----------



## darkfiry

Oops, double post


----------



## KM5664

dacutebuggy said:


> Ok I complained a lot here last week and asked the question of platinum chests dropping--I finally got one, and it was magic. I'm swimming in bronze here but can't come by gold or platinum chests but maybe once a week. This is very frustrating. If they don't come out with a new update soon that adjusts or provides more opportunities to get these dumb gloves I'll quit the game. Not worth my time!



I'm feeling the same way. I haven't gotten a single gold chest since the platinum I got a few days ago with everyone else. And that platinum got me nothing but another topiary. I'm seriously frustrated that my higher level chests are giving me the same type of rewards as the lower level ones. I think they need to at least give us a free burger stand or something that could be useful.


----------



## darkfiry

KM5664 said:


> I'm feeling the same way. I haven't gotten a single gold chest since the platinum I got a few days ago with everyone else. And that platinum got me nothing but another topiary. I'm seriously frustrated that my higher level chests are giving me the same type of rewards as the lower level ones. I think they need to at least give us a free burger stand or something that could be useful.


Got to get people to spend gems for chests somehow. I think I've come up with a way to get the chest rewards we want. It'll be a little time consuming, but I'd say it's worth it for gloves/splash mountain. I just have to try it out tonight first to make sure it works. Unless someone has a bronze/silver chest ready right now and could help me test my theory. It's possible to lose a bit of progress though (possibly anything done in the last 30-60mins, I can't say for sure).


----------



## hopemax

MARY-IN-OH said:


> What else do I need to do to start welcoming Mother Gothel?  I have finished all the tangled quests given to me, as well as all the fairies quests (I have Merriweather too).  I am still working on getting tokens to welcome Donald and Aurora. Zurg is on his 24 hour welcome (to finish tomorrow am).  So.... everything seems to have stalled for the time being. I do have small world (which, I think - is pretty awesome looking).  Do I need to have Zurg, Aurora or Donald all welcomed before I can get Mother Gothel?  Man, do I need some more real estate!  The park is packed! Especially with all these decorations from chests.  Oh - I did have a platinum one drop - no gloves, just magic.



Welcoming Mother Gothel is the last thing you can do in the main storyline (I'm counting Cinderella as side quests like Eve & Wall E).  So you need to finish all of the Sleeping Beauty stuff with Aurora and Philip first.  So work on Aurora, then that will trigger other quests, Welcome Philip and then more quests. And there is other land in Fantasyland to open.


----------



## Xstal

I just started playing this game and finding these damn chests are annoying and having to find them to get gloves how many chests does it take untill you do get the gloves?


----------



## darkfiry

Xstal said:


> I just started playing this game and finding these damn chests are annoying and having to find them to get gloves how many chests does it take untill you do get the gloves?


Since you just started, don't worry about the chests/gloves. They'll only drop from gold/platinum ones anyway. Cinderella characters are side quests so not having them won't hinder your main story progress.


----------



## JessyRenee

If you have the game on two devices you can manipulate the outcome of the chests some. When my platinum chest dropped a few days ago it originally just gave me a stupid wooden bench. So I closed the game on my iPad before it could save and opened it in my phone. The game picked up just before I opened the chest. So I opened my platinum chest again and long behold--it was the gloves!! Hope this helps some of you out there that are getting frustrated!


----------



## hopemax

So in my main game, for the first time in forever, my character book is empty.  I have no one who needs leveling up.  I still have 5 characters that need tokens (Donald, Zurg, Eve, Mother Gothel and Syndrome) but everyone else is 10.

I have to decide what to spend my gems on though.  I have over 700, but at this point neither the attractions or the characters don't really do much for me.  So I'm sort of thinking of getting Wall E and his house just to be able to do those side quests, but I am afraid that as soon as I spend them, they will finally put attractions on sale again, or have another event with a limited time character (like Frozone).  Or add a main storyline update with a character that would help me.  I am NOT spending them on Platinum chests, even though I still need gloves in this game.


----------



## Princess4

hopemax said:


> So in my main game, for the first time in forever, my character book is empty.  I have no one who needs leveling up.  I still have 5 characters that need tokens (Donald, Zurg, Eve, Mother Gothel and Syndrome) but everyone else is 10.
> 
> I have to decide what to spend my gems on though.  I have over 700, but at this point neither the attractions or the characters don't really do much for me.  So I'm sort of thinking of getting Wall E and his house just to be able to do those side quests, but I am afraid that as soon as I spend them, they will finally put attractions on sale again, or have another event with a limited time character (like Frozone).  Or add a main storyline update with a character that would help me.  I am NOT spending them on Platinum chests, even though I still need gloves in this game.


that was my fear too but i bought the fantasy one cause i need Cinderella hats if there is a sale oh well they were all free gems anyway good luck i am hopeing for a back to school sale on something in the game


----------



## Drizzle2008

Xstal said:


> how many chests does it take untill you do get the gloves?



Random from gold or platinum chests.

Got my 2nd gold chest(Incredibles tribute to heroine statue that I already had).  Haven't gotten a platinum chest yet.  Welcomed Aurora(L3) a few days ago and my Donald progress 50/15/12.  Mickey(L10), Pluto(L10), Goofy(L10), Daisy(L7) and Pete(L7) are struggling with getting Donald's ears, went 2 days without getting anything until today.  Those 8-12hr quests are pretty sad Gameloft.  Might be another week to welcome Donald, which would take me to 3 weeks trying to welcome that joker.  Prince Charming(L3) is waiting 8hrs for the carousel(15,000 magic).  20hrs left to uncurse the area below "It's a small world"(75,000 magic if I remember correctly).  I've no kind words for these chests or latest update, so I'll leave it at that.  Leveled Minnie up to 10 and Rapunzel will be 10 by late Thu. or Fri.  Flynn(L9) is 2hrs away from completing the "Complaining about losing the dance contest" quest. Saved up 147 gems, 48 gems away from getting the Mad Tea Party.  I'm moving along at a pretty slow pace, but no rush.  Oh, and I'm still getting random game crashing.


----------



## chelynnah

mmmears said:


> As far as I can tell, nobody on this forum has Prince Charming without paying for him.  Getting old.  I agree with the pp that this is a money grab and nothing more.


I got him before the weekend with my 3rd gold chest that I found in the game.  I did not pay for him.  I actually feel guilty that I got him that quickly when I'm still so early on in the game.

I know several on FB who have gotten the gloves without money, and many more who spent money and never got them.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Got the gloves(Prince Charming at L3 currently) with my 1st gold chest and I haven't dropped a single penny on this title and don't plan to as I'm enjoying and not enjoying this game for what it is.


----------



## SunDial

Got the gloves from the first wild platinum chest.  Have to wait 12 hours to level him up now.  Haven't spent any gems on the chests.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Aeriee said:


> Thank you! I do have Maximus, and he seems to be dropping the satchels. Do you recommend any attractions to help get them and any future characters like the rest of tangled & sleeping beauty?



Depends on how many gems/magic you have/are willing to spend.
If you don't have them, parade floats are a good way to get a few tokens (I bought them all, but only 2 slots to run them and alternate running the ones I need most)
Mad Tea party will drop donald hats on occasion
Aurora's Spinning Wheel drops Tangled Flags or spinning wheels every hour
Sword in the stone drops aurora ear hats and phillips shield
snuggly duckling drops m.gothel's ear hats
rapunzel's tower drops maximus ear hats and tangled flags

any of the premium characters are good, outside of walle (gems)/eve (magic), who rarely get tokens for anyone other than each other, though eve was slightly more useful than walle since she has a couple quests that do get other tokens.


----------



## darkfiry

YES!!! I GOT THE GLOVES! First try was the hero statue. This is a reliable method for one device. I can write out a step by step instruction guide in the next day or so since I'm going to bed soon.
You must have your saved game linked to Facebook (it should work with other cloud saves). Open your game when you know the chest is ready. Go offline completely including 4g. Open chest. If it's not gloves or splash mountain, delete local game data (uninstalling should work as well). Turn on wifi and start the game, connect to Facebook when intro ends. Restore game data with saved Facebook file. Turn off wifi and repeat chest opening and previous steps. Once you get the gloves, turn on wifi and play normally.


----------



## gilby

I'm never going to get the gloves.... Frustrating


----------



## Rockerduck

Got the gloves at the 4th or 5th platinum chest I bought, after having received a fountain from the only platinum chest ever found in the game for free. I don't think I will spend other gems to get the splash mountain. Now I have all characters except Charming at level 6 minimum, an awful lot of magic (more than 450.000) and no quests except those related to Cinderella. So I spend my time trying to let all characters grow and thinking to buy some attractions with the remaining gems. Or to just quit the game... But for the moment I resist!


----------



## fan1bsb97

I almost wish I got Splash Mountain instead of the gloves. I'm so inundated with welcoming and leveling up new characters. Zurg, Cinderella, just got the Donald quest yesterday...and then realized that Pete, Minnie, and Daisy aren't even leveled up enough to do the Donald quests. I stopped leveling up consistently a while back because I don't want to get a Minnie bow when I'm trying to get something for a new character. I'm also about 10 hours away from having to welcome Fauna. I'm down to 90,000 magic with all the big things recently and now I need to level up those other characters too! Oy!


----------



## DarrylR

I now have every character outside of Charming. Every character is at level ten except Gothel (8) and Zurg (9). I have every attraction that involves a quest. I'm in the top one hundred on the leaderboard. So I estimate in two to three days, if the gloves don't show up, I'll be finished with the game. It won't even be a matter of quitting, there will literally be nothing left to do. Also, I'm wondering if the fact that I refuse to open bronze and silver chests is hindering my ability to find gold and platinum chests in the "wild"?


----------



## mmmears

DarrylR said:


> I now have every character outside of Charming. Every character is at level ten except Gothel (8) and Zurg (9). I have every attraction that involves a quest. I'm in the top one hundred on the leaderboard. So I estimate in two to three days, if the gloves don't show up, I'll be finished with the game. It won't even be a matter of quitting, there will literally be nothing left to do. Also, I'm wondering if the fact that I refuse to open bronze and silver chests is hindering my ability to find gold and platinum chests in the "wild"?



I don't think so.  I have opened all the chests I have found and still have never found a platinum one.  The few gold ones I found (a while back) gave me nothing special.    I have more leveling up to do than you, but other than that I have nothing left to do.  I don't have Charming, either.  The game isn't as fun as it once was.


----------



## Diznygrl

I found my first platinum chest yesterday (aside from the first one you get during the chest tutorial with the fish fountain), and it had the gloves.

Maybe the game took pity on me since I'm so far behind.


----------



## fan1bsb97

My gold and platinum rewards no longer have the gloves listed but the silver does...


----------



## BStew

fan1bsb97 said:


> My gold and platinum rewards no longer have the gloves listed but the silver does...
> 
> View attachment 187311



Mine are still only in gold and platinum.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Found a gold chest this morning. Haven't seen one in a couple days so hoping to get the gloves but not counting on it.


----------



## dkolett

Hang in there! I just opened a platinum chest I found yesterday. I got the gloves!!!!
It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since the update. I'm glad I waited and didn't spend any gems to buy chests.


----------



## KM5664

fan1bsb97 said:


> My gold and platinum rewards no longer have the gloves listed but the silver does...
> 
> View attachment 187311



Have you already gotten the gloves once? Maybe this happened to make it easier to level him up once you've welcomed Charming.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Just got gloves from a silver chest.  Makes leveling up PC a little easier after welcoming him.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Is it only PC people who have the gloves in silver chest feature?! Still waiting for mine--I've only gotten two chests today, hoping to find a gold/platinum one today.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

dacutebuggy said:


> Is it only PC people who have the gloves in silver chest feature?! Still waiting for mine--I've only gotten two chests today, hoping to find a gold/platinum one today.


Once you've welcomed PC, the gloves transfer to silver chest to make it easier to welcome him.


----------



## hhhisthegame

Just beat Zurg. Do you recommend building the next land to continue the plot or welcoming Eve? Going to take a few days to build up magic. I'm moving a little slower now because I'm starting to finally level some characters who have been waiting for ages while I built up magic for Roz and Celia and Pete and the land before Zurg


----------



## mmmears

hhhisthegame said:


> Just beat Zurg. Do you recommend building the next land to continue the plot or welcoming Eve? Going to take a few days to build up magic. I'm moving a little slower now because I'm starting to finally level some characters who have been waiting for ages while I built up magic for Roz and Celia and Pete and the land before Zurg



Eve isn't really all that helpful. I waited to welcome her until I had some magic to spare.  Not sure about buying land, though.  I usually only buy it when it's required as part of a quest or when I have extra magic to spare.


----------



## DarrylR

It's like they are actively trying to get us to stop playing their game. In five minutes I had three 20 second ads pop up and play. On top of that I didn't have any ads available for gems. 

For those mentioning never having enough magic, I encourage you to farm the hat stands. I've never been short on magic for anything and I currently have 1.3 million in magic.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I don't know what happened, but I need HELP!!!  I didn't click on anything accidentally at all.  One minute I had 196 Gems and then I had 161 Gems.  Who do I contact to get my gems back!    My account is Disney Magic 82643.  HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## dacutebuggy

AJGolden1013 said:


> I don't know what happened, but I need HELP!!!  I didn't click on anything accidentally at all.  One minute I had 196 Gems and then I had 161 Gems.  Who do I contact to get my gems back!    My account is Disney Magic 82643.  HELP PLEASE!!!!


You probably accidentally bought the Cinderella parade, which is 35 gems. :/ they snuck it in the front of the parade lineup.


----------



## chelynnah

fan1bsb97 said:


> My gold and platinum rewards no longer have the gloves listed but the silver does...
> 
> View attachment 187311


Yes, once you find your first pair, they move to the silver chests and are available other places as well.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Would be nice if the next update would allow us to either sell or trade off the duplicate items.


----------



## AJGolden1013

dacutebuggy said:


> You probably accidentally bought the Cinderella parade, which is 35 gems. :/ they snuck it in the front of the parade lineup.



I though that too, but I can't check it yet.  What if I find out I didn't buy it, who do I contact?


----------



## mrzrich

I found a platinum chest.  Was so excited.  Waited patiently for 24 hours and got a lamp post!


----------



## mar7967

AJGolden1013 said:


> I though that too, but I can't check it yet.  What if I find out I didn't buy it, who do I contact?



No one here can fix it for you. Contact Gameloft. (hit the blue square in the top right of your screen, the choose "customer care.")


----------



## gilby

Finally found a platinum chest, now the wait begins.


----------



## KM5664

hhhisthegame said:


> Just beat Zurg. Do you recommend building the next land to continue the plot or welcoming Eve? Going to take a few days to build up magic. I'm moving a little slower now because I'm starting to finally level some characters who have been waiting for ages while I built up magic for Roz and Celia and Pete and the land before Zurg



If I remember correctly, you need to unlock that first plot to continue on the main story line. After you go through a few more quests with Merlin, you'll be able to start working on welcoming Flynn and Randall. I would suggest doing that first. Then while you're looking for their tokens, you can do as someone else suggested and create a farm with Mickey Hat Stands, Pretzel Stands, etc. I just paid for the 65k plot yesterday morning and am already back up to 85k magic.


----------



## JenJen0604

I am just posting on here since I started this game about a week ago! I am super addicted and **patiently** waiting for gloves from Prince Charming!  I hope that posting on here makes the Disney Universe give me a gold or platinum chest! Loved reading everyone's posts and glad people are playing and enjoying this game as much as me!


----------



## trstno1

According to disneymagickingdomswiki, The Magic Lamp Theater has a chance of dropping white gloves.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## liljc

trstno1 said:


> According to disneymagickingdomswiki, The Magic Lamp Theater has a chance of dropping white gloves.  Can anyone confirm?



That is correct, but only after you have welcomed him.  The initial glove to welcome him can only come from a gold or platinum chest.


----------



## 10CJ

Thoughts on Merriweather? Does she seem to be a good use of gems? I don't spend actual money so my gems build up slowly. I am still trying to get enough items to welcome Fauna.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Got magic again from my gold chest...


----------



## Valehikari

I was upset and bored .. so I spent 200 gems opening one platinum chest at a time and Got splash mountains and PC gloves. This was a disappointing update really. Now just collecting magic and levelling up.

For those short on magic.. I suggest putting up 30 or so Mickey hat shops... They produce 23/h times 30 IT'S 690 Times let's say 12 collects... 8200 daily true deal and it doesnt take as much space as you can think.


----------



## DarrylR

Since the update I've received a total of three gold chests and zero platinum. I just finished opening the third and received an Incredibles bench. Not only is this a slap in the face because this is a crap update, or because I already have a bunch of those, but because they shouldn't even be available after that event ended.
I think it's funny that the main crux of their update were the chests and I can't be bothered to open the bronze and silver because I already have multiples of everything they contain.


----------



## darkfiry

JenJen0604 said:


> I am just posting on here since I started this game about a week ago! I am super addicted and **patiently** waiting for gloves from Prince Charming!  I hope that posting on here makes the Disney Universe give me a gold or platinum chest! Loved reading everyone's posts and glad people are playing and enjoying this game as much as me!


Welcome  Feel free to ignore the complaints from most of us about not get Charming's gloves because we have nothing else better to do in the game for now. You'll get free gold or platinum chests as long as you're patient!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

the wait for gloves seems like noting compared to waiting for the other slipper to drop...need to upgrade Cindy to move forward, Charming has spent the last week only doing the four hour quest with legendary slipper drop...no slipper at this rate I should welcome Donald AND MG before Cindy can level up once.


----------



## darkfiry

Airship Ariadne said:


> the wait for gloves seems like noting compared to waiting for the other slipper to drop...need to upgrade Cindy to move forward, Charming has spent the last week only doing the four hour quest with legendary slipper drop...no slipper at this rate I should welcome Donald AND MG before Cindy can level up once.


Only Charming can get her slipper? Oh boy! I can't wait for that...


----------



## FloranaPrincess

darkfiry said:


> Only Charming can get her slipper? Oh boy! I can't wait for that...


Charming ha a 4 hour Qiest and cinderella has an 8 hour quest.
I focus on getting PCs items during the day, then at night I send them both off for slippers while I sleep. It's probably not practical but it's how I avoid disappointment. My charming is now at level 9 with this method and Cinderella is 6


----------



## JeanJoe

Is there some trick to getting more gold coins for the current event?

I have all characters and attractions (including a few gem-purchased attractions) getting coins on an almost hourly schedule, but the top player is more than 150 coins ahead. Seems impossible unless they're never sleeping, or is there some trick?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

After going ahead and spending the gems on the 11-pack of chests and finally getting the gloves, I now take it as a personal insult every time they show up in a chest (which would be like 5 times now.)
Im still drowning in bronze chests.  I cannot open them fast enough; I'm always leaving 2 or 3 in the field waiting for a spot to open.  
I HATE when a chest pops up after my storage is full. . .the unknown just KILLS me.  I've taken to repeating to myself out loud "there is NOTHING IN A BRONZE CHEST THAT IS WORTH 12 GEMS". 
This is why I don't gamble!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

10CJ said:


> Thoughts on Merriweather? Does she seem to be a good use of gems? I don't spend actual money so my gems build up slowly. I am still trying to get enough items to welcome Fauna.



I really liked her.  She isn't too expensive, gem wise.  She really helped with Flora and Fauna tokens (I ended up welcoming all 3 within a week) and her quest dialogue with Flora is really funny, referencing their blue/red feud in the movie.  My sleeping beauty characters are all at level 9 or 10, so it's been awhile since I've been able to see how helpful she was with aurora/philip token drops.


----------



## UnderTheSea1989

Ok so I've got everyone except Donald, Mother Gothel and the villion from The  Incredibles. I defeated mother Gothel but her gate hasn't opened! Is it not ready yet or do I need to welcome her to open it?


----------



## mmmears

I just opened my first platinum chest (found in the game -- I have refused to buy them) and it did have the gloves in it.  So Charming is here, and I just want people to know that it IS possible to get him without spending gems for those chests.  Hang in there everyone.


----------



## dacutebuggy

mmmears said:


> I just opened my first platinum chest (found in the game -- I have refused to buy them) and it did have the gloves in it.  So Charming is here, and I just want people to know that it IS possible to get him without spending gems for those chests.  Hang in there everyone.


!!!! Congrats! I'm also extremely jealous. I seem to be getting bronze with maybe a silver chest a day. My patience is tired of being tested, and my inner cheapness is starting to waffle on the strict "no-gem" policy I had had.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

UnderTheSea1989 said:


> Ok so I've got everyone except Donald, Mother Gothel and the villion from The  Incredibles. I defeated mother Gothel but her gate hasn't opened! Is it not ready yet or do I need to welcome her to open it?


That gate isn't open for anyone yet.  Hopefully the next update.


----------



## dacutebuggy

An idea to make socializing more useful: allow neighbors and friends to gift tokens (or magic) for free to other users. Like, allow users the chance daily or something to send a freebie token of some minimal rarity to added users. Idk. I just am thinking of ways I can get these darn gloves


----------



## 10CJ

PrincessS121212 said:


> I really liked her.  She isn't too expensive, gem wise.  She really helped with Flora and Fauna tokens (I ended up welcoming all 3 within a week) and her quest dialogue with Flora is really funny, referencing their blue/red feud in the movie.  My sleeping beauty characters are all at level 9 or 10, so it's been awhile since I've been able to see how helpful she was with aurora/philip token drops.



Thanks. She seems reasonably priced compared to some of the other options so I think I will give her a try.


----------



## toinettec

JeanJoe said:


> Is there some trick to getting more gold coins for the current event?
> 
> I have all characters and attractions (including a few gem-purchased attractions) getting coins on an almost hourly schedule, but the top player is more than 150 coins ahead. Seems impossible unless they're never sleeping, or is there some trick?



No trick.  When I used to care about being in the top three, I would set alarms to go off in the middle of the night.  Now, I only set alarms during the day, and perhaps make a single collection sometime in the middle of the night if I happen to wake up anyway, and I'm still solidly in the top ten.  Of course, it helps that I have all the attractions and characters that drop coins, including the gem-purchased ones.  I feel a little cheated that I spent gems to buy Rex for the gold coins, and he no longer drops them.


----------



## kyrkea333

dacutebuggy said:


> You probably accidentally bought the Cinderella parade, which is 35 gems. :/ they snuck it in the front of the parade lineup.


Exactly what I did! Arrgh.


----------



## JenJen0604

darkfiry said:


> Welcome  Feel free to ignore the complaints from most of us about not get Charming's gloves because we have nothing else better to do in the game for now. You'll get free gold or platinum chests as long as you're patient!




Thanks!! After I posted I got a gold chest and thought oh my god it worked! ....nope. Magic. I have a fear when I first started I ignored a platinum chest not knowing any better and now the game is punishing me. Oh well! Here's hoping it comes soon!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

darkfiry said:


> Only Charming can get her slipper? Oh boy! I can't wait for that...



Right after I posted that a slipper dropped...upgraded her...completed one task...and need to upgrade AGAIN...But once Cindy is 2nd level she has a task that drops slippers too! And of course you only need one to upgrade each level that better not change, dropping two slippers seems wrong


----------



## kathyk671

Two gold chests and one platinum...*still* no gloves! I am seriously on my last nerve with this game.


----------



## Valehikari

toinettec said:


> No trick.  When I used to care about being in the top three, I would set alarms to go off in the middle of the night.  Now, I only set alarms during the day, and perhaps make a single collection sometime in the middle of the night if I happen to wake up anyway, and I'm still solidly in the top ten.  Of course, it helps that I have all the attractions and characters that drop coins, including the gem-purchased ones.  I feel a little cheated that I spent gems to buy Rex for the gold coins, and he no longer drops them.



Same as I do, setup alarms during the day and sleep at night ahah  but usually I don't sleep much so... But I am between 15-10th place. First one seems like a person with no life or sleep


----------



## fan1bsb97

Not sure if anyone knows this, but you can apply the same trick being used to find gloves or whatever in the chests to items that are dropped from characters. Close it, and open it on the other device and try again until you get what you need!


----------



## ThePopUpDance

So I finally found a platinum chest and I got gloves. For anyone who feels like they'll never get them without buying a platinum chest, you will, but patience is definitely required.


----------



## 10CJ

Is there a limit to the number of chests you can have hidden in your park? Will it stop giving you new chests at some point? 

Max I have seen is four but I did not really try to test it to see if it would go higher.


----------



## ThePopUpDance

10CJ said:


> Is there a limit to the number of chests you can have hidden in your park? Will it stop giving you new chests at some point?
> 
> Max I have seen is four but I did not really try to test it to see if it would go higher.


The most I've ever had at one time is 2, so I'm always surprised when people say they have more than that.


----------



## Valehikari

ThePopUpDance said:


> The most I've ever had at one time is 2, so I'm always surprised when people say they have more than that.


My max was 3


----------



## Drizzle2008

Most I've had was 3.  I think I'll test this out, starting now.


----------



## mrzrich

I've had 4


----------



## RextheDinosaur

Finally found a platinum chest in my game and it gave me the gloves. So unbelievably happy the search is over! Glad I didn't cave. Patience was definitely key in the hunt for gloves.


----------



## dreamseeker9

I finally found a platinum chest, waiting for it to open now.

It seems like the past couple days, the game has been stingy with supplying chests. I used to have 1-4 chests waiting for me every time I opened the game, and I was always having to exchange or discard bronze chests (I'm using 2 podiums to open chests). Now I have 3 empty spots in my chest storage. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## DCNC

Yes. I have one chest counting down and zero waiting right now. Don't know what happened!


----------



## dacutebuggy

I also noticed a lack of drops, which makes the steady stream of bronze chests I have slightly more frustrating.  I also have two versions of the game going--one on my PC, one on my iOS device.  My lower level PC (I just started it about a week ago) receives maybe one chest a day, while my level 30 game on my iOS typically receives at least two!  

Just welcomed Fauna, working on collecting Zurg tokens and Donald tokens, attacking neither task with much aggression.  I'm going to just start stocking up on Magic to buy the rest of the magic-currency attractions comfortably, as well as level up all of my characters (they take so much magic to level up if you aren't paying attention!) to hopefully level 9.  I'm really hoping that they'll have produced another REAL update before I get done with that, otherwise I'll be probably wind up abandoning the game :/


----------



## D23Ry

Glass slippers are extremely hard to drop. Been trying to level up to level 2 for 4 days now. Prince needs to do his job!


----------



## jeanne c

Hi,
I am getting pretty bored.  I have all characters (both premium and regular) at level 10 except the following:

Zurg - Level 9
Rapunzel - Level 9
Aurora - Level 9
Prince Phillip - Level 9
Flora - Level 9
Fauna - Level 9
Cinderella - Level 3
Prince Charming - Level 6

Does anyone have any information of when the next update is?  I feel that the fun has been drained out of this game.
Thank you for any information


----------



## Drizzle2008

My current chest update.  This is with no chest swapping since my last post.  I've made no purchases and have spent no gems on chests.  I've received 2 gold chests(1st one had the gloves) and yet to receive a platinum chest since the update.  We'll see what I end up with by tomorrow's end.


----------



## mrzrich

No chests this morning


----------



## mmmears

dreamseeker9 said:


> I finally found a platinum chest, waiting for it to open now.
> 
> It seems like the past couple days, the game has been stingy with supplying chests. I used to have 1-4 chests waiting for me every time I opened the game, and I was always having to exchange or discard bronze chests (I'm using 2 podiums to open chests). Now I have 3 empty spots in my chest storage. Anyone else experiencing this?



I have never seemed to get the large amount of chest drops that others have been reporting.  With 4 slots for waiting and two for opening, I've never had all filled up (or even close), let alone had to swap out a chest because I had too many.  Sounds like it's really random.
And good luck with the platinum one!!!


----------



## dreamseeker9

mmmears said:


> I have never seemed to get the large amount of chest drops that others have been reporting.  With 4 slots for waiting and two for opening, I've never had all filled up (or even close), let alone had to swap out a chest because I had too many.  Sounds like it's really random.
> And good luck with the platinum one!!!



Thanks! It had the gloves!!! Still light on chests to open today, but at least I have Charming now.


----------



## hhhisthegame

Is the hat stand the best concession?

I've been building the partysaurus party supply one because I thought the extra capacity would help overnight plus I might miss checking every hour. And the magic loss didn't seem that drastic. 

I still need to build more though as doing upgrades of characters keeps me at 0 magic and the only way to get the 45k needed to continue the story id have to stop leveling up characters (which means a lot of characters on tasks that return no tokens which I don't like)


----------



## chelynnah

hhhisthegame said:


> Is the hat stand the best concession?
> 
> I've been building the partysaurus party supply one because I thought the extra capacity would help overnight plus I might miss checking every hour. And the magic loss didn't seem that drastic.
> 
> I still need to build more though as doing upgrades of characters keeps me at 0 magic and the only way to get the 45k needed to continue the story id have to stop leveling up characters (which means a lot of characters on tasks that return no tokens which I don't like)


I've got about 25 hat and 45 pretzel and only a couple partysaurus and it's keeping me ahead of what I need.  I've just welcomed Pete and have 160k Magic.

I suspect I will need more stands once I defeat Zurg


----------



## mmmears

dreamseeker9 said:


> Thanks! It had the gloves!!! Still light on chests to open today, but at least I have Charming now.



YAY!!!    Happy for you!


----------



## Valehikari

hhhisthegame said:


> Is the hat stand the best concession?
> 
> I've been building the partysaurus party supply one because I thought the extra capacity would help overnight plus I might miss checking every hour. And the magic loss didn't seem that drastic.
> 
> I still need to build more though as doing upgrades of characters keeps me at 0 magic and the only way to get the 45k needed to continue the story id have to stop leveling up characters (which means a lot of characters on tasks that return no tokens which I don't like)


 
Partysaurus not so much but Bretzel help a lot, I have 75 hat and 75 bretzel and it keeps increasing the magic so fast


----------



## ThePopUpDance

I just had a pair of gloves drop from a silver chest, so maybe the developers are recognizing how frustrated people have been?


----------



## D23Ry

I don't think its the glove drop was that difficult, that took a few days. Few days for everyone??? maybe 3 days at the most??? Its the slippers! I'm telling you to get to level two I am on day 5 now with no slipper drops. Stuck on level 1 for a long time


----------



## ThePopUpDance

D23Ry said:


> I don't think its the glove drop was that difficult, that took a few days. Few days for everyone??? maybe 3 days at the most??? Its the slippers! I'm telling you to get to level two I am on day 5 now with no slipper drops. Stuck on level 1 for a long time


The update came out on the 28th and I got a set of gloves only yesterday, so it took a little more than two weeks - 17 days, actually - to get them. I'd say that's a hair longer than three days.


----------



## mrzrich

D23Ry said:


> I don't think its the glove drop was that difficult, that took a few days. Few days for everyone??? maybe 3 days at the most??? Its the slippers! I'm telling you to get to level two I am on day 5 now with no slipper drops. Stuck on level 1 for a long time



I have been waiting since the day of the update.  Still no gloves.  3 gold chests all with magic. 1 platinum with a lamp post! 17 days and counting


----------



## D23Ry

mrzrich said:


> I have been waiting since the day of the update.  Still no gloves.  3 gold chests all with magic. 1 platinum with a lamp post! 17 days and counting



oh jeez  thats not good. I guess it really is just random...makes you feel that happy meter really doesn't matter much


----------



## Nanners214

I have been hooked since I started playing this game! 29 days to be exact and I LOVE it. I started late and missed the Incredibles event so I have no idea what that was really.

My 5 year old, 20 year old and myself all play! I received the Charming gloves ftomorrow my first and only platinum chest thankfully. However my youngest received a topiary from hers and was not happy with me! We have both only received one gold chest. I have tried to be stingy with gems and was planning not to spend any real money. That is until I saw Pluto promo and thought well for $3.99 why not. Telling myself my limit would be $5. Then the Boo promo happened and from what I read on here I splurged and got her. I somewhat regret that purchase at almost $10. Now... here is Rex promo and I'm torn again! Husband says no way but I try to compare it to his  $60 Xbox games haha! He claims I should earn the gems and get him that way but I barely have over 300 and that would take them all! Sigh.... can we get a back to school promo please  Also about to try this hat stand/pretzel farm because my magic is slow to come and fast to go!!

Sorry to post so much. Just wanted to share!!


----------



## JenJen0604

RextheDinosaur said:


> Finally found a platinum chest in my game and it gave me the gloves. So unbelievably happy the search is over! Glad I didn't cave. Patience was definitely key in the hunt for gloves.



How long did you wait?  Zero platinum chests.  One gold opened which was magic.  One waiting to be opened.  I am too cheap so I definitely won't be spending money to get gems and don't want to waste gems on a chest and it be another lamp post.  Wanting to save up for Pluto


----------



## gilby

Platinum chest gave me a lamp post, how many lamp post do I need. Come on I play everyday, how about some gloves.


----------



## Drizzle2008

Seems the maximum chest amount you can have scattered around your kingdom is 4.






Current character and general progress:

Donald - 50/15/14
Cinderella - 12/1/9
Prince Phillip - 20/8/3

Both areas under "It's a small world" uncursed.


----------



## darkfiry

gilby said:


> Platinum chest gave me a lamp post, how many lamp post do I need. Come on I play everyday, how about some gloves.


If you're desperate, you can open your chest while you're offline and reset until you get the gloves...


----------



## dacutebuggy

D23Ry said:


> I don't think its the glove drop was that difficult, that took a few days. Few days for everyone??? maybe 3 days at the most??? Its the slippers! I'm telling you to get to level two I am on day 5 now with no slipper drops. Stuck on level 1 for a long time


I wish I could commiserate about the slippers, but it's taken a bit more than "three days" for me to get the gloves. I'm still gloveless. 

Working on...
Donald 50/0/0,
Zurg 50/15/5, 
Just got assigned Aurora, 0/0/0.  Any tips on the fastest ways to get spinning wheels? Rapunzel and Flora (?) seem to be slow in dropping them for me.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

darkfiry said:


> If you're desperate, you can open your chest while you're offline and reset until you get the gloves...



I haven't read through all 145 pages so forgive me, but what do you mean by open while offline and reset?  I've played offline before but I don't understand the "reset" procedure that would help.

I've been playing every day since the update and have plenty of lamp posts, benches, and Pluto topiaries, but no gloves.    And in the last couple days I've gone from having chests available frequently throughout the day and having to discard a huge number of bronze chests, to now having multiple empty storage spots and no chests waiting to be picked up.


----------



## darkfiry

That's ok! I'm happy to explain it. So this method only works if you have a gold/plat chest ready to open. It's slow but you'll get whatever item you want eventually. It's more reliable than the switch between two devices method and you don't need two devices. Essentially, you open the chest when you're not connected to the internet so you can keep deleting your local save file without affecting your saved game on FB/Google. It's slow because you have to redownload game content and wait through the intro.

*You should link your game to Facebook to get a save file first!* (Google's save should work?)

When your chest is ready and you haven't started up the game yet:
1. Turn off 3g/4g/what is letting you connect to the internet.
2. Turn on Wifi. (You will be repeatedly downloading lots of game data).
3. Start DMK.
4. Turn off Wifi.
5. Go back to DMK. You should still be in your park without having to load DMK again.
6. Open your chest.

If you didn't get the gloves
*7. Go to the DMK application settings. "Settings > Apps > Find DMK in the list and select it".
*8. "App info screen". Click "Clear Data".
9. Turn on Wifi.
10. Start DMK and go through the intro scenes. Connect to Facebook again as soon as possible.
11. _Use the Facebook save!_
12. Repeat 4-11 until you get the gloves.

*If you are using iOS or Windows or unable to do steps 7 and 8, you can uninstall DMK and reinstall it instead. Then continue with step 9.

If you got the gloves
13. Turn on Wifi and go back to DMK and play normally!


----------



## darkfiry

I think it should also work with purchasing a plat chest with gems if you don't already have one ready. I don't think you need to be connected to the internet to spend gems so it would cost at most 50 gems for one plat chest. I haven't tried this yet since I got the gloves but what could happen is that you're unable to buy the chest since you'd be offline. I suppose the worst that could happen is that you lose 50 gems if you don't close the game first before you connect to the internet again.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

darkfiry said:


> I think it should also work with purchasing a plat chest with gems if you don't already have one ready. I don't think you need to be connected to the internet to spend gems so it would cost at most 50 gems for one plat chest. I haven't tried this yet since I got the gloves but what could happen is that you're unable to buy the chest since you'd be offline. I suppose the worst that could happen is that you lose 50 gems if you don't close the game first before you connect to the internet again.



Thanks for the description.  I might try that if I don't get the gloves soon.  I have a few characters I'm working on right now that are getting all my attention, but soon I'll be looking to refocus on another character.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I'm telling you, if you have the time, the switch device thing works like a charm for dropping tokens also. It takes a while for me to get something from everyone, but it will save me a lot of time in the long run. I just started collecting for Donald on Wednesday and I'm at 8/12 already.


----------



## jeremy1002

fan1bsb97 said:


> I'm telling you, if you have the time, the switch device thing works like a charm for dropping tokens also. It takes a while for me to get something from everyone, but it will save me a lot of time in the long run. I just started collecting for Donald on Wednesday and I'm at 8/12 already.


How does this work?  Thanks.


----------



## fan1bsb97

First make sure the apps are completely closed out on both devices. I open the app on my phone, click on a character. If I get what I want, I close it out completely and reset the app which saves my progress and keep that going. If I don't get what I want, I close it out and then open it up on my ipad (again, make sure it's not running in the background or anything before you open it). Then it's as if I never clicked the character. I try again, and if I get what I want I close it to save it and then reopen it on the ipad and continue that way. If I don't, I close it out completely, make sure it's closed completely on my phone, and then open it on my phone again. Repeat!


----------



## dacutebuggy

I'm SO MAD I deleted the game bc it wasn't loading on my phone and then reinstalled it and I connected to fb again and it didn't reload my data! I was irritated about the gloves but I guess I'm done now :/ if I can't get my data back I'm just gonna give up


----------



## DarrylR

bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze, bronze & bronze

Haven't bothered opening a chest in a week and a half.


----------



## mmmears

dacutebuggy said:


> I'm SO MAD I deleted the game bc it wasn't loading on my phone and then reinstalled it and I connected to fb again and it didn't reload my data! I was irritated about the gloves but I guess I'm done now :/ if I can't get my data back I'm just gonna give up



Ugh.  I am scared to delete mine for that reason. I hope you can get your data back.  That happened to me on another game (and I didn't even delete it) and it's sad.


----------



## FoSho7787

Morning everyone,

I've been playing Magic Kingdoms since the middle of the Incredibles event, so around the beginning of July.  I have saved up most of my gems and everything and was wondering how I should spend them? There hasn't really been a list gathered from the earlier points in the game.  Everyone seems to concur that unlocking an extra parade spot and parade floats was a good investment to see dividends of gems over the long term.  
Also, I've bought Pluto and Pluto's House - he has been consistently helpful throughout the entire time I've had him!
Now, at this point in my game, I'm just coming up to where I am about to Welcome Roz, Eve, and Pete.  I see there are a few different attractions and/or floats that may help me along with Welcoming these characters; however, how do you choose? 
I have a total of 3 parade spots running, I have the Mickey, Toy Story, Wall-E, and Sleeping Beauty Floats. 
I was looking at getting RC Racers because it seems to give me items for multiple characters (and I can afford it at this point, with 133 gems)
OR I could continue saving for a Character; such as, Boo? I've heard not-so-great things about WallE and Rex... 

Since I just won 15 gems in the Strikin' Gold mini-game, they are burning in my pocket! 

I got Prince Charming's Gloves on Saturday and haven't spent a dime on this game. All free. All time management skills, right here.


----------



## Gymbomom

Okay, I haven't gotten frustrated with anything in the game really. I know they want to make money. I've got 100 log benches I think, I had to pay for 4 chests, but I got gloves and SM from them so I've been ok.

But TWICE in the past 3 nights I've set my characters up for long quests, set up chests, etc. 
when I open it up In the morning, nothing has moved or only moved an hour. It's like it's paused or something? This is a new glitch for me and very irritating. It's a busy work week for me so I don't have time to open up the game all day. AND need restful sleep at night. 
What's the deal?? A glitch? Something I'm doing? I don't play on 2 devices. 

Thanks!


----------



## JenJen0604

So... still no gloves and drowning in bronze.  More silver than a few days ago but one or two gold that had.... mining displays...

While I wait, should I just be upgrading characters?  I don't have a lot of quests going except get the gloves and a Goofy one.  I am assuming as I keep leveling up the characters, more will come?  

Also, I have about 70ish gems.  I am afraid to buy a platinum chest.  I was going to save for Pluto.  I have heard he is more helpful.  Yes?


----------



## Quellman

FoSho7787 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I've been playing Magic Kingdoms since the middle of the Incredibles event, so around the beginning of July.  I have saved up most of my gems and everything and was wondering how I should spend them? There hasn't really been a list gathered from the earlier points in the game.  Everyone seems to concur that unlocking an extra parade spot and parade floats was a good investment to see dividends of gems over the long term.
> Also, I've bought Pluto and Pluto's House - he has been consistently helpful throughout the entire time I've had him!
> Now, at this point in my game, I'm just coming up to where I am about to Welcome Roz, Eve, and Pete.  I see there are a few different attractions and/or floats that may help me along with Welcoming these characters; however, how do you choose?
> I have a total of 3 parade spots running, I have the Mickey, Toy Story, Wall-E, and Sleeping Beauty Floats.
> I was looking at getting RC Racers because it seems to give me items for multiple characters (and I can afford it at this point, with 133 gems)
> OR I could continue saving for a Character; such as, Boo? I've heard not-so-great things about WallE and Rex...
> 
> Since I just won 15 gems in the Strikin' Gold mini-game, they are burning in my pocket!
> 
> I got Prince Charming's Gloves on Saturday and haven't spent a dime on this game. All free. All time management skills, right here.



Eve provides some help in getting others tokens, but other than unlocking her, she does little for the advancement of the main story, there are side quests with Wall-e but again, limited overall use.  As you mentioned, pluto and his dog house are generally considered good buys.  I would look at any characters that offer a completion bonus or provide ways to get harder to drop tokens.  People have remarked that Maximus is a good buy and has some fun side quests.  Of course you need to have progressed that far in the game, and you are still a ways off from welcoming Flynn.


----------



## darkfiry

FoSho7787 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I've been playing Magic Kingdoms since the middle of the Incredibles event, so around the beginning of July.  I have saved up most of my gems and everything and was wondering how I should spend them? There hasn't really been a list gathered from the earlier points in the game.  Everyone seems to concur that unlocking an extra parade spot and parade floats was a good investment to see dividends of gems over the long term.
> Also, I've bought Pluto and Pluto's House - he has been consistently helpful throughout the entire time I've had him!
> Now, at this point in my game, I'm just coming up to where I am about to Welcome Roz, Eve, and Pete.  I see there are a few different attractions and/or floats that may help me along with Welcoming these characters; however, how do you choose?
> I have a total of 3 parade spots running, I have the Mickey, Toy Story, Wall-E, and Sleeping Beauty Floats.
> I was looking at getting RC Racers because it seems to give me items for multiple characters (and I can afford it at this point, with 133 gems)
> OR I could continue saving for a Character; such as, Boo? I've heard not-so-great things about WallE and Rex...
> 
> Since I just won 15 gems in the Strikin' Gold mini-game, they are burning in my pocket!
> 
> I got Prince Charming's Gloves on Saturday and haven't spent a dime on this game. All free. All time management skills, right here.


Parades take a loooooooooong time to get your initial investment back. But it's currently the only way in the game to earn extra gems besides winning events. Premium characters are the best in my opinion since they can help with other characters. Wall-e is the least useful. Maximus has adorable quests and helps massively with the Tangled characters and beating mother gothel. I just bought the blue fairy since she's fairly cheap. You should keep a little stash of gems on hand just in case we another event with a premium character.



Gymbomom said:


> But TWICE in the past 3 nights I've set my characters up for long quests, set up chests, etc.
> when I open it up In the morning, nothing has moved or only moved an hour. It's like it's paused or something? This is a new glitch for me and very irritating. It's a busy work week for me so I don't have time to open up the game all day. AND need restful sleep at night.
> What's the deal?? A glitch? Something I'm doing? I don't play on 2 devices.
> 
> Thanks!


Oh that sucks. That keeps happening characters I try to upgrade right before I sleep. The timers usually resume after I start the game again though. Maybe you could open the game again after you exit out just to make sure everything is working?



JenJen0604 said:


> While I wait, should I just be upgrading characters?  I don't have a lot of quests going except get the gloves and a Goofy one.  I am assuming as I keep leveling up the characters, more will come?
> 
> Also, I have about 70ish gems.  I am afraid to buy a platinum chest.  I was going to save for Pluto.  I have heard he is more helpful.  Yes?


Yes to upgrade characters. Some need to be a certain level for new quests to unlock. For now, levels 5-7 is a good place for them to be. Or you can start building lots of concession stands so you won't have a problem with magic later. You can always store away the concession stands if you want a prettier park.
Pluto is wonderful! If you only get one premium character, he's the best in the long run. Don't buy a platinum chest since you've only just started.


----------



## JenJen0604

Yes to upgrade characters. Some need to be a certain level for new quests to unlock. For now, levels 5-7 is a good place for them to be. Or you can start building lots of concession stands so you won't have a problem with magic later. You can always store away the concession stands if you want a prettier park.
Pluto is wonderful! If you only get one premium character, he's the best in the long run. Don't buy a platinum chest since you've only just started.[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much! I will save up for Pluto and be passively aggressively angry about my lack of platinum chests/gloves situation.


----------



## chelynnah

ThePopUpDance said:


> I just had a pair of gloves drop from a silver chest, so maybe the developers are recognizing how frustrated people have been?


They move to the silver chest as well as other places after you get the first pair


----------



## DisNerd0728

I have been playing this since the beginning. I have absolutely nothing left to do except find those darn gloves!!!! I have had a few gold and platinum chests drop but to my avail only decorations. I am starting to focus on leveling up my characters since that hasn't been a prime focus of mine.  I have to say it's getting almost tedious.. I feel like I'm forcing myself to log on & play at this point. I love this game but at this point it seems more like a chore than fun


----------



## Drizzle2008

Received my 1st platinum chest yesterday and waited 24hrs for a duplicate Tribute to Heroes statue.  That disappointment was negated by the rest of my progress today though...


----------



## KM5664

Today is the first golden chest I've received since welcoming Flynn 10 days ago. 12 hours to go - here's hoping I finally get some gloves!


----------



## DCNC

I started getting chests regularly again after several days of nothing. My theory is that I had stopped placing my prizes (how many hanging lantern does one need?!) and after I placed them all (I have one area that looks like a cemetery) I started getting chests again. Of course it could be a coincidence.


----------



## rainpetal

DCNC said:


> I started getting chests regularly again after several days of nothing. My theory is that I had stopped placing my prizes (how many hanging lantern does one need?!) and after I placed them all (I have one area that looks like a cemetery) I started getting chests again. Of course it could be a coincidence.



I'd say coincidence because I finally started getting chests again after I put all the decorations I had placed back in storage so I could use the land for rides.  My guess is that they keep tweaking drop rates to see what works best.

On a different note, still no gloves.  Opened a Gold chest this morning, got magic.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

It's been awhile since I've seen a gold chest but I got one this morning finally. Won't find out if it's gloves til tonight. 

I agree with other people saying the game is losing something. I'll have mother Gothel welcomed by tonight, I'm still gathering the last few Donald items I need, other then that I've been bored. At least getting mother Gothel tonight will open some new tasks but I just don't feel as excited to check on my game anymore.


----------



## KM5664

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> It's been awhile since I've seen a gold chest but I got one this morning finally. Won't find out if it's gloves til tonight.



Seems to me that the majority of players get chests around the same time. I also got a gold chest this morning after a bit of time without one. I know many players got their first platinum chest on the same day. It makes me wonder how random this really is.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

KM5664 said:


> Seems to me that the majority of players get chests around the same time. I also got a gold chest this morning after a bit of time without one. I know many players got their first platinum chest on the same day. It makes me wonder how random this really is.



Yeah I've noticed that too. The day I got my platinum chest so did a lot of others here. I don't think that part is random at all anymore, but so many people now have found the gloves and I still haven't! I'm not gonna spend gems so I just wait and wait for the right chests.


----------



## JenJen0604

DCNC said:


> I started getting chests regularly again after several days of nothing. My theory is that I had stopped placing my prizes (how many hanging lantern does one need?!) and after I placed them all (I have one area that looks like a cemetery) I started getting chests again. Of course it could be a coincidence.



I haven't gotten a single one today!! So I just did this and hope you are right!


----------



## KM5664

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Yeah I've noticed that too. The day I got my platinum chest so did a lot of others here. I don't think that part is random at all anymore, but so many people now have found the gloves and I still haven't! I'm not gonna spend gems so I just wait and wait for the right chests.



Agreed. I've been toying with the idea of doing what others have and work around it with going offline, reinstalling, etc. But that just seems like too much work to me. Luckily I have enough other things going on with characters that I haven't reached that point just yet.


----------



## dacutebuggy

An update: I posted here a few days ago about how the game had lost my progress after my software encountered something unfortunate resulting in the game not loading properly. I actually ended up getting a new phone because of a manufacturing issue with the old one (which was only a month old or so), which gave me all the data from about a week ago. So, I no longer have Fauna, I lost all my progress on Zurg, and I lost my buildings, concessions, and happiness. On top of my getting the gloves, I've really lost a lot of desire to play this game anymore. I feel so defeated here. Game loft didn't even acknowledge my earlier support request. :/


----------



## darkfiry

I just found a gold chest too! I don't think using the decorations matter since I've never placed any decorations I've gotten from chests.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

KM5664 said:


> Agreed. I've been toying with the idea of doing what others have and work around it with going offline, reinstalling, etc. But that just seems like too much work to me. Luckily I have enough other things going on with characters that I haven't reached that point just yet.



Yeah I've seen those tips and it does seem like too much work. I haven't even attempted to try it. I'll have mother Gothel tonight which will give me some new quests and hopefully Donald within a few days, just need two more hats, so whenever Prince Charming wants to show up he's welcome to but I'm not gonna go out of my way for him.


----------



## mmmears

Interesting.  I have placed almost none of my "prizes" since I don't really value them in my park.  I do keep getting chests, but not as many as some people have reported.


----------



## DisNerd0728

darkfiry said:


> I just found a gold chest too! I don't think using the decorations matter since I've never placed any decorations I've gotten from chests.


No gold chest for me today just silver & bronze


----------



## Natalie LJ

I've just gotten the quest to welcome Rapunzel after completing the two 16 hour Flynn quest. Dreading the drop rates. And I'm getting very annoyed with these gloves. It's easy for the people who can just cheat, but what about the people who don't want to invest money. I've been waiting since the day the update came out, I tried my luck at a 50 gem cost of a P. Chest......magic. most people are getting gloves first try. Ughhhhhh.


----------



## SolaFide

DCNC said:


> I started getting chests regularly again after several days of nothing. My theory is that I had stopped placing my prizes (how many hanging lantern does one need?!) and after I placed them all (I have one area that looks like a cemetery) I started getting chests again. Of course it could be a coincidence.



I think it's coincidence. I haven't placed one decoration I've gotten from chests because I've been so disgusted by the whole thing, but I still get probably four or so chests a day.


----------



## SolaFide

For those of you who have been running out of things to do, what would you recommend? I've been keeping myself occupied by leveling all my characters up to 10, but I predict I'll be finished with that by early next week (even Donald and Mother Gothel). I'm debating buying another premium character just to have some new quests and have someone else to level up, but I'm torn because I wonder if I should save gems for potential new characters in future updates (if I don't quit before then!). Right now the only premium characters I have are Pluto and Maximus.

(On a side note, I do not have Charming yet, as I refuse to gamble with gems and have gotten only decorations from one platinum chest and three gold chests.)


----------



## DCNC

I just did the survey that popped up. It asked favorite Disney movies and theme park attraction. Hoping they will be adding some good stuff soon!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

My gold chest gave me the mining display. Back to waiting.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Has anyone else not had the option to watch advertisements the last few days?


----------



## Marcy6649

For the past week I've only been getting the daily train chest and that's it, I used to get 4+ a day before I switched from iOS to android, I wonder if that's what the difference in drop rates are?


----------



## darkfiry

There shouldn't be any? I'm using android and I get 3-4 map chests a day at least.


----------



## lilclerk

Marcy6649 said:


> For the past week I've only been getting the daily train chest and that's it, I used to get 4+ a day before I switched from iOS to android, I wonder if that's what the difference in drop rates are?


I get between 2 and 4 a day on Android.


----------



## DisNerd0728

still drowning in bronze chests... Got two silver today... I refuse to buy a chest.... Bah just so frustrating!!!!


----------



## Marcy6649

So decided to test my theory and logged in on my iPhone and I had 4 chests and a ton of wishes, think I will play on my iPhone from now on


----------



## mydisneyfix

SolaFide said:


> For those of you who have been running out of things to do, what would you recommend? I've been keeping myself occupied by leveling all my characters up to 10, but I predict I'll be finished with that by early next week (even Donald and Mother Gothel). I'm debating buying another premium character just to have some new quests and have someone else to level up, but I'm torn because I wonder if I should save gems for potential new characters in future updates (if I don't quit before then!). Right now the only premium characters I have are Pluto and Maximus.
> 
> (On a side note, I do not have Charming yet, as I refuse to gamble with gems and have gotten only decorations from one platinum chest and three gold chests.)


I've been thinking about the same thing.  After I level everyone to 10 I'm going to build up my magic so I have plenty for the next update. I've been able to maintain about 100,000 magic while I level up my characters.  I haven't been logging in a lot due to boredom with the game.  I also plan on running my parade as much as possible to try and build up my gems.  I admit I caved in and spent 450 gems on platinum chests.  But at least I got splash mountain and the gloves.  If there is still no update after building up magic to 500,000 then I plan to start spending magic on more concessions or decoration things I like.  I still need to get sword in the stone.  Hopefully that keeps me somewhat entertained.


----------



## toinettec

Marcy6649 said:


> So decided to test my theory and logged in on my iPhone and I had 4 chests and a ton of wishes, think I will play on my iPhone from now on



I wonder if that didn't have something to do with just loading on a different device.  I can get two sets of ads in a day if I play on my iPad and my iPhone both, so I know that that's device-linked.  I haven't really thought about keeping track, but I seem to get more chests if I occasionally switch back and forth between devices.  I will start counting chests tomorrow.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

So, I've been lurking here for a while because I only started playing a month ago and felt way behind all of you. But had to come out of lurkdom this morning to say "a platinum chest finally dropped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

The only money I spent was at the very beginning to welcome Pluto, so it was a pleasant surprise. I'll be back in 24 hours to report on whether or not I get those bleepin' gloves lol


----------



## AJ1983

Question: Spent 50,000 magic to finish a quest by buying the land next to Space Mountain (to the left). Where does that get me?


----------



## AJ1983

Also, is Cinderella worth welcoming or should I concentrate on getting enough to buy Roz or Eve? Who is most beneficial to advance the game out of those three? Also when do I get to defeat Zurg?


----------



## kathyk671

After weeks of frustration trying to get the flipping prince's flipping gloves, I finally threw up my hands and spent 50 of my 216 gems to buy a platinum chest. Thank the Maker, the gloves were there! Whew.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

They have a major sale on all gem attractions. I totaled how many gems it would be for me to buy all the remaining gem attractions I don't have and it came out to 565 gems. I have exactly 565 gems... is it dumb of me to spend them all and get everything? I still have characters I can level to get gems. And I haven't welcomed Aurora, Phillip or Mother G so that will get me gems. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Drizzle2008

Just bought Donald's Boat for 35,000 magic, I need one more hat to welcome Prince Phillip and Cinderella's shoe to get her up to L3.

Discounts are here.  Picked up The Magic Lamp Theater for 55 gems.


----------



## karmstr112

Does anyone know how often the cannon bots drop?


----------



## AJ1983

How useful are Mad Tea Party, Mike and Sully to the Rescue, WALL -E's houe and Jet Packs? Just bought Fantasia fairway for half off because it produces alot of magic.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Since attractions are so cheap right now I'm thinking of getting Auroras spinning wheel and the tea cups. Good choices or no? I think there's some quests that need the spinning wheel, and tea cups get Donald's hats (I only need two more, this would've been helpful a week ago). So good ideas or are there better suggestions?


----------



## liljc

So with this Cannon Fire! event .... if only 8 bots generate each session and the bots only regenerate once every hour or once every 3 hours how is it possible that 2 people (AriiaDaughterOfZeus and Glass Slippers 82788) can have 14 bots already found after just 45 minutes of the event?   Seems like some pretty obvious cheating going on unless I am missing something.  Time tampering?  Hopefully Gameloft is paying attention and disqualifies cheaters from the events instead of rewarding them.


----------



## mmmears

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Since attractions are so cheap right now I'm thinking of getting Auroras spinning wheel and the tea cups. Good choices or no? I think there's some quests that need the spinning wheel, and tea cups get Donald's hats (I only need two more, this would've been helpful a week ago). So good ideas or are there better suggestions?



I'm wondering the same thing.  Just bought the spinning wheel, tea cups, and magic lamp theater this morning, and now I'm wondering what else is worth the gems. I've been hoarding them for a while now (and I still don't have Rex, Boo, and Wall-E).


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

mmmears said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  Just bought the spinning wheel, tea cups, and magic lamp theater this morning, and now I'm wondering what else is worth the gems. I've been hoarding them for a while now (and I still don't have Rex, Boo, and Wall-E).



What is magic lamp theater good for? Do you think it'll be useful in an upcoming update? When they added that stuff I thought we would be seeing Aladdin characters but nothing yet so I haven't considered that one. I also have been hoarding gems and this sale finally appeals to me to use some.


----------



## AJ1983

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> What is magic lamp theater good for? Do you think it'll be useful in an upcoming update? When they added that stuff I thought we would be seeing Aladdin characters but nothing yet so I haven't considered that one. I also have been hoarding gems and this sale finally appeals to me to use some.


I often get Charming gloves from the Magic Lamp Theatre since I welcomed him.


----------



## DCNC

AJ1983 said:


> How useful are Mad Tea Party, Mike and Sully to the Rescue, WALL -E's houe and Jet Packs? Just bought Fantasia fairway for half off because it produces alot of magic.


 
Do you have Wall-E? There is a quest that involves both of them with the house.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

AJ1983 said:


> I often get Charming gloves from the Magic Lamp Theatre since I welcomed him.



I haven't gotten the first pair of gloves yet. I'm sure it would be useful if I ever happen to find them.


----------



## mmmears

Any suggestions regarding RC Racers, Parachute Drop, Fantasia Gardens, Mike & Sulley, and Jet Packs?

Are they useful / worth the price?  

Or should I keep my gems for characters?  (I already have Pluto, Maximus, Merryweather, and Frozone)


----------



## Aeriee

Now that the attractions are on sale, I know a lot of people are wondering what is worth the gems and what's not worth them. I'm very stingy on how I spend my gems, since they are so hard to come by. 

I have Pluto, boo, & Maximus, but I have no gem rides other that Mike and Sully to the rescue. I also just welcomed Flynn and just started with his quests, so if someone can please tell me what is helpful for collecting more magic/ helping me obtain tokens for characters I need to welcome in the future, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Aeriee

AJ1983 said:


> Also, is Cinderella worth welcoming or should I concentrate on getting enough to buy Roz or Eve? Who is most beneficial to advance the game out of those three? Also when do I get to defeat Zurg?




Concentrate on getting Roz. Roz is a big part to move the main story line. I believe you need to get Roz and Pete to then battle zurg if i remember right. Cinderella does absolutely nothing for your game, and so does eve. Eve has a couple side quests, but nothing to effect the main game story line.


----------



## mar7967

GAH of course we get a sale now. I just purchased Fantasia Gardens yesterday!


----------



## hopemax

mar7967 said:


> GAH of course we get a sale now. I just purchased Fantasia Gardens yesterday!



I know, right.  I bought Wall-E and his house because I was tired of waiting for a sale, and then boom.  I do have 242 gems left, so I will probably pick up the more expensive attractions while they are cheap.


----------



## jascm

I got a survey yesterday about the game. They asked how often I play, other games I play, etc. But most interesting was that they asked what my top five Disney movies are and my favorite Disney attraction. Wondering if they are looking for interest for a new update. Come on Haunted Mansion!


----------



## darkfiry

AJ1983 said:


> Question: Spent 50,000 magic to finish a quest by buying the land next to Space Mountain (to the left). Where does that get me?


It continues your main quest line. You'll eventually have to buy any piece of land that is unlocked for you to get new characters.


----------



## hopemax

AJ1983 said:


> Question: Spent 50,000 magic to finish a quest by buying the land next to Space Mountain (to the left). Where does that get me?





AJ1983 said:


> Also, is Cinderella worth welcoming or should I concentrate on getting enough to buy Roz or Eve? Who is most beneficial to advance the game out of those three? Also when do I get to defeat Zurg?



If you have welcomed Roz (and Pete) and you purchase that piece of land, it will trigger the Defeat Zurg battle, and then open up the Fantasyland portal which will trigger Tangled quest (after you buy more land).  So ignore Eve and Cindy, welcome Roz, and buy land.


----------



## darkfiry

jascm said:


> I got a survey yesterday about the game. They asked how often I play, other games I play, etc. But most interesting was that they asked what my top five Disney movies are and my favorite Disney attraction. Wondering if they are looking for interest for a new update. Come on Haunted Mansion!


Me too! I avoided putting in Tangled in movies since we already have content for it. I haven't been to Disneyland in so long I didn't know what favorite attraction to put down


----------



## toinettec

liljc said:


> So with this Cannon Fire! event .... if only 8 bots generate each session and the bots only regenerate once every hour or once every 3 hours how is it possible that 2 people (AriiaDaughterOfZeus and Glass Slippers 82788) can have 14 bots already found after just 45 minutes of the event?   Seems like some pretty obvious cheating going on unless I am missing something.  Time tampering?  Hopefully Gameloft is paying attention and disqualifies cheaters from the events instead of rewarding them.



Here this past broom event, I had one extra broom one time.  No idea why, just there it was.  So maybe they're not cheating--maybe they just had extras that showed up in their game. If they have double the numbers of everybody else after a couple of respawns, then we'll all know for sure they're cheating.

So, how about that crappy first prize?  It sure makes me not want to run up the numbers.


----------



## karmstr112

toinettec said:


> Here this past broom event, I had one extra broom one time.  No idea why, just there it was.  So maybe they're not cheating--maybe they just had extras that showed up in their game. If they have double the numbers of everybody else after a couple of respawns, then we'll all know for sure they're cheating.
> 
> So, how about that crappy first prize?  It sure makes me not want to run up the numbers.



The top 3 on my leader board have 159, 85, 68 with 2 days & 20 hours left, while everyone else is 24 and below. I seem to be on the 8 every 3 hours schedule so have no way of winning. While I don't care about the statue, I'd love to have the 30 gems that goes with it.


----------



## squirrel

I get bots every 2 hours.  On my leaderboard everyone has 24 or less bots.

I just purchased Fantasia Gardens.  Any other good ones I should get?


----------



## Princess4

so i bought most of the gem attractions before the sale but i had tons to burn through so i will be buying the rest when i get home haven't done the bots yet so hopefully my board will be easy.  guess i will buy a platinum box after i buy the 3 or 4 missing attractions to hopefully get splash mountain


----------



## Princess4

here is a link for the attractions so you can see what it gives out for any characters you haven't welcomed yet
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Attractions


----------



## bbarens

Aeriee said:


> Now that the attractions are on sale, I know a lot of people are wondering what is worth the gems and what's not worth them. I'm very stingy on how I spend my gems, since they are so hard to come by.
> 
> I have Pluto, boo, & Maximus, but I have no gem rides other that Mike and Sully to the rescue. I also just welcomed Flynn and just started with his quests, so if someone can please tell me what is helpful for collecting more magic/ helping me obtain tokens for characters I need to welcome in the future, I'd really appreciate it!



I bought Fantasia Gardens because they drop gold coins. I'm also thinking of buying the parachute drop for the same reason. I'd rather get the mad tea party and aladdin's theater because they're so cute, but they don't drop coins.

This is a list of attractions and what they each drop. http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/main/category/Attractions


----------



## KM5664

liljc said:


> So with this Cannon Fire! event .... if only 8 bots generate each session and the bots only regenerate once every hour or once every 3 hours how is it possible that 2 people (AriiaDaughterOfZeus and Glass Slippers 82788) can have 14 bots already found after just 45 minutes of the event?   Seems like some pretty obvious cheating going on unless I am missing something.  Time tampering?  Hopefully Gameloft is paying attention and disqualifies cheaters from the events instead of rewarding them.



My coworker's event started right at 10:00 CST (normal time from what I've noticed). For some reason mine didn't start until noon. By the time it showed up on my game, everyone else in my group had already collected twice. Which makes me think that it's something wrong with my game, not anything they did. I wonder if something similar could have happened with you.


----------



## jascm

darkfiry said:


> Me too! I avoided putting in Tangled in movies since we already have content for it. I haven't been to Disneyland in so long I didn't know what favorite attraction to put down


Yeah I said Peter Pan (because I need Peter, not just Tink. It is also my favorite), Little Mermaid, Aladdin, Mary Poppins, and Lion King. Not sure what they can do with that but hopefully something!


----------



## toinettec

Revision of my post from a month or so ago, about what each gem attractions are the most worthwhile  (I already own most of these, so I can't see what all is on sale, so this is the whole list.  Apologies if some of these are not actually included in the sale.):  If you're going to get Pluto or Wall-E, you'll need their houses to finish their quests.  Pluto's house (which drops pumpkin carriage tokens for Cinderella and Charming), the Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop (which drops Sarge ears and Celia tokens), and Fantasia Gardens (which drops Cinderella ears and Tinkerbell tokens) all also drop gold for the Striking Gold mini-events.  Aurora's Spinning Wheel makes getting the spining wheel tokens for the Sleeping Beauty characters and the little purple pennant tokens for the Tangled characters easy, which I think is nice. The Mad Tea Party drops Donald hat tokens, although few and far between. RC Racers drops tokens for Hamm and Pete, and opens up efficient tasks for tokens for some other characters. Mike and Sulley to the Rescue is mostly good for Roz's tokens. The Magic Lamp Theatre drops Prince Charming's gloves, after you already have the first pair.  Jet Packs doesn't have any extra benefits currently, as far as I know, but who knows what the future will bring?  All the premium attractions, characters, and decorations also theoretically draw in more lifetime visitors, if you care about that leaderboard. So it really just depends on where you are in the game, and what is important to you.


----------



## Zorkel567

I had accumulated over 500 gems, so I bought the four remaining attractions I didn't have yet- Parachute Drop, Aurora's Spinning Wheel, Fantasia Gardens, and the Jet Packa. So now I have all the characters, all of the attractions (including Splash Mountain), and still have 258 gems left.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## gilby

Just wondering I play on my iPad its an older one and I notice that sometimes when I click on the list of tasks it kinda freezes and doesn't allow me to scroll for longer tasks anyone have this problem or is it my older version of an iPad? It also kicks me out of the game too


----------



## toinettec

gilby said:


> Just wondering I play on my iPad its an older one and I notice that sometimes when I click on the list of tasks it kinda freezes and doesn't allow me to scroll for longer tasks anyone have this problem or is it my older version of an iPad? It also kicks me out of the game too



I don't have this problem, playing on an iPad Mini 4, but I have noticed that playing this game makes my iPad hot, and drains my battery, which tells me that it puts the processor into overdrive.  If you have an older iPad, your processor may be having trouble trying to keep up.  I wish they had a power-saving option on the game, that would dial back on the graphics.


----------



## fan1bsb97

So I've been following the main storyline walkthrough http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough and according to that, I should be on Sifting Through the Curse for 75,000 magic...but nothing happened after I finished all the True Nature quests. Any idea on what I have to do? Maybe my characters aren't leveled high enough? But it doesn't give any clues as to what I need...Aurora and Flora are on level 4 and Fauna is on level 3.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Day 732: still no gloves. Everyone else says charming and cinderella are seemingly side quests that don't add much to the main storyline yet, but the desire to get the gloves is still strong. I haven't seen a platinum or gold chest for days.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Started to level up Aurora which gave me the Merlin quest, yay! I'll have space to buy the rest of the premium attractions before the sale is over lol.


----------



## chelynnah

fan1bsb97 said:


> Started to level up Aurora which gave me the Merlin quest, yay! I'll have space to buy the rest of the premium attractions before the sale is over lol.


If not you can always buy them and keep them in storage till you do have the space.  The prices are ridiculous.

I bought all but 3, and am still early in the game.  I suspect I'll have to pick and choose what to put away soon when I start needing to buy things for my next quests


----------



## Nolh10

Has anyone had trouble with the happiness meter going 99 to 100% then back to 99%. Mine doesnt seem to roll over anymore or give me gems....


----------



## chelynnah

Nolh10 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with the happiness meter going 99 to 100% then back to 99%. Mine doesnt seem to roll over anymore or give me gems....


My happiness meter has never given me gems, and it's my understanding that once ecstatic is full it hits 100 but drops right back to 99 immediately.  It doesn't ever stay at 100.  So I never add to it till its 95.  I do think it stays at 99 longer though if it's at 100 for a second


----------



## Nolh10

chelynnah said:


> My happiness meter has never given me gems, and it's my understanding that once ecstatic is full it hits 100 but drops right back to 99 immediately.  It doesn't ever stay at 100.  So I never add to it till its 95.  I do think it stays at 99 longer though if it's not 100 for a second


Thanks!


----------



## DisNerd0728

Finally got a gold chest today!!! Hoping the gloves are in there..... Also wondering about the sale attractions... I have mad tea party already & I just bought RC racers since it seems quite a few characters had quests requiring it. I see someone said magic carpets drops gloves when you finally get charming? Ah I don't know if I should spend them!!


----------



## chelynnah

DisNerd0728 said:


> Finally got a gold chest today!!! Hoping the gloves are in there..... Also wondering about the sale attractions... I have mad tea party already & I just bought RC racers since it seems quite a few characters had quests requiring it. I see someone said magic carpets drops gloves when you finally get charming? Ah I don't know if I should spend them!!


gloves are really easy once you get the first pair.  There are several tasks and things that drop them (the carousel is one), so don't waste gems on something for that.  People suggested Fantasia and the spinning wheel as being good payouts, and the spinning wheel also helps with quests.  Fantasia and parachute drop apparently give gold coins on the coin drop events.


----------



## DarrylR

These mini events are becoming as annoying as the chests (still no gloves). My park is filled to capacity with many items having to be stored at this point. Hunting down these robots is too time consuming and the payout isn't worth it at all. I've skipped every event since The Incredibles and all my characters are at ten, so there is nothing to do.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

DarrylR said:


> These mini events are becoming as annoying as the chests (still no gloves). My park is filled to capacity with many items having to be stored at this point. Hunting down these robots is too time consuming and the payout isn't worth it at all. I've skipped every event since The Incredibles and all my characters are at ten, so there is nothing to do.


Yep! I haven't bothered with events. I still have about 6 characters left to go to 10 but they're currently at level 7-9 so I'm not expecting to have much to do soon.
I've also accumulated 400k in magic only after collecting about 3 times per day! All this magic is burning a hole in my pocket and I can't spend it!


----------



## AJ1983

FloranaPrincess said:


> Yep! I haven't bothered with events. I still have about 6 characters left to go to 10 but they're currently at level 7-9 so I'm not expecting to have much to do soon.
> I've also accumulated 400k in magic only after collecting about 3 times per day! All this magic is burning a hole in my pocket and I can't spend it!


Can I ask what you have to accumulate that much? Trying to build up my own magic bank


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I bought the theater from Aladdin as part of the current sale.  I already had most of the other attractions with the exception of Fantasia gardens.  Is it worth it?  I'm down to about 300 gems, and unsure if I want to use so many of them on this, not knowing what could be coming in the next update


----------



## DarrylR

AJ1983 said:


> Can I ask what you have to accumulate that much? Trying to build up my own magic bank


Mickey's hat stands. I'm at 1.6 million magic.


----------



## DisNerd0728

chelynnah said:


> gloves are really easy once you get the first pair.  There are several tasks and things that drop them (the carousel is one), so don't waste gems on something for that.  People suggested Fantasia and the spinning wheel as being good payouts, and the spinning wheel also helps with quests.  Fantasia and parachute drop apparently give gold coins on the coin drop events.


Oh perfect!!!! I have the spinning wheel that has been very helpful. Of course my gold chest had yet another Pluto topiary  so the waiting game for gloves continues!!


----------



## DCNC

I leveled up Hamm to 10 and got 20 gems. Does anyone know if any other characters give big gem payouts at level 10?


----------



## FloranaPrincess

AJ1983 said:


> Can I ask what you have to accumulate that much? Trying to build up my own magic bank


I have 2 patches of land with mickey stands, but the rest I just have all the attractions (except tea cups, lamp theatre, mike and sulley and jet packs). I check it in the morning, lunch and evening and no time else.


----------



## SunDial

Same here with hat stands.  1.1 million magic.


----------



## bbarens

DCNC said:


> I leveled up Hamm to 10 and got 20 gems. Does anyone know if any other characters give big gem payouts at level 10?



Donald gets 10 gems when he's leveled up to 10. Not as good as Hamm, but better than the others. Here's a list of all the characters and their payouts (along with a bunch of other info). 
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/main/section/Characters


----------



## Nanners214

Time is almost out and I cannot decide if I should use more gems to buy tea cups, rx racers and the Mike and Sully rides. Opinions??! 
I'm also only at 40000 magic and running out of room. Think I may need to store some things and try this hat stand/hamburget stand idea. 
I have a 50000 cursed area to buy, Cinderella ready to welcome and Roz and Pete but not enough magic!!


----------



## AJ1983

Nanners214 said:


> Time is almost out and I cannot decide if I should use more gems to buy tea cups, rx racers and the Mike and Sully rides. Opinions??!
> I'm also only at 40000 magic and running out of room. Think I may need to store some things and try this hat stand/hamburget stand idea.
> I have a 50000 cursed area to buy, Cinderella ready to welcome and Roz and Pete but not enough magic!!


You need to buy the 50,000 area to defeat Zurg so buy that and fill it with hat stands and attractions. The hat stands will help generate magic to get Pete and Roz who I hear are important to advancing the game. My understanding is Cinderella does very little.


----------



## cat_herder

dacutebuggy said:


> Day 732: still no gloves. Everyone else says charming and cinderella are seemingly side quests that don't add much to the main storyline yet, but the desire to get the gloves is still strong. I haven't seen a platinum or gold chest for days.



I'm confused. How can you be on Day 732? I thought the game only started in March 2016.


----------



## chelynnah

cat_herder said:


> I'm confused. How can you be on Day 732? I thought the game only started in March 2016.


Exaggeration to illustrate how frustrated they are feeling


----------



## Jaguars_56

My biggest issue with the game is the amount of people that manipulate the time and don't get caught, but I constantly get warnings that I'm manipulating the time and I've not done it once.  I'm at 2.138m visitors and there are people in the 20/30mm range.  I keep thinking I'm doing something wrong, but there's not much more I can do to increase visitors.


----------



## mar7967

Jaguars_56 said:


> My biggest issue with the game is the amount of people that manipulate the time and don't get caught, but I constantly get warnings that I'm manipulating the time and I've not done it once.  I'm at 2.138m visitors and there are people in the 20/30mm range.  I keep thinking I'm doing something wrong, but there's not much more I can do to increase visitors.



Do you have proof of people manipulating time? I'm almost at 5 million visitors and haven't manipulated time at all. Things like running parades, granting wishes, adding attractions/concessions/decorations, visiting "friends" parks, ALL contribute to your visitor count. Do you do all of this stuff all the time? I haven't visited friends parks in weeks because I consider it time consuming for little reward. It's not unreasonable for people to be that much higher.


----------



## DCNC

bbarens said:


> Donald gets 10 gems when he's leveled up to 10. Not as good as Hamm, but better than the others. Here's a list of all the characters and their payouts (along with a bunch of other info).
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/main/section/Characters


Thank you!


----------



## hhhisthegame

This game is starting to be a chore. I'm almost up to welcoming Minnie but it's annoying scrolling through a million characters and sending them off on tasks. 

It would be great to be able to set it up so they perform the same task over and over. So I can just check in to collect magic and not need to set every character on a 1-2 hour task again


----------



## darkfiry

Or be able to hide characters. All of my characters are 9 with max tokens or 10 except Charming, Cinderella, and Merryweather. So most of characters are useless now since I have too much magic...


----------



## liljc

Finished Cinderella today to level 10.  Now I'm back waiting for the next update.   I decided to save any gold or platinum chests that I find since I already have everything I can get from those chests just in case they do another deal like with Prince Charming where you need to find the first item from a premium chest.   I'm really hoping they don't but seems like the smart thing to do just in case.  So far I have 2 unopened gold chests in storage.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

liljc said:


> Finished Cinderella today to level 10.  Now I'm back waiting for the next update.   I decided to save any gold or platinum chests that I find since I already have everything I can get from those chests just in case they do another deal like with Prince Charming where you need to find the first item from a premium chest.   I'm really hoping they don't but seems like the smart thing to do just in case.  So far I have 2 unopened gold chests in storage.
> 
> View attachment 189277


That's actually a really really smart idea! I'm going to start doing that from now on, although the drop rates for those chests are pretty meagre.


----------



## mmmears

FloranaPrincess said:


> That's actually a really really smart idea! I'm going to start doing that from now on, although the drop rates for those chests are pretty meagre.



Agreed.  I have only found 3 gold ones and 1 platinum chest so far.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Has anyone been able to find two platinum chests? I know most of us found the first one around the same time.


----------



## liljc

fan1bsb97 said:


> Has anyone been able to find two platinum chests? I know most of us found the first one around the same time.



Just found a platinum chest.  I'm pretty positive that was the 2nd one ever that I found.  Just going to save it and not open it just in case they use the chests again in the future for the first item needed to welcome a character like with Prince Charming this past update.


----------



## Ross J 82

I had a banned message today for no reason. I tried forced close but didn't get rid of it. I then uninstalled the game and reinstalled it. When I connected to Facebook and Google play it didn't load my game data. I'm stuck at the beginning of the story. Does anybody know how to get back to where I was at?


----------



## SolaFide

Finally got the gloves from a gold chest...the moment after I set Mother Gothel to upgrade to level 10.

Please excuse me while I laugh/cry at myself for the next 24 hours.


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> Just found a platinum chest.  I'm pretty positive that was the 2nd one ever that I found.  Just going to save it and not open it just in case they use the chests again in the future for the first item needed to welcome a character like with Prince Charming this past update.



Just found one, too.  I know it's only my 2nd one.  And it wasn't hidden, it was a bonus when I clicked on some task or something. 

I don't have Splash Mountain, so I'm tempted to try to open it.


----------



## AJ1983

mmmears said:


> Just found one, too.  I know it's only my 2nd one.  And it wasn't hidden, it was a bonus when I clicked on some task or something.
> 
> I don't have Splash Mountain, so I'm tempted to try to open it.


How do you store chests for later use?


----------



## supernova

Ross J 82 said:


> I had a banned message today for no reason. I tried forced close but didn't get rid of it. I then uninstalled the game and reinstalled it. When I connected to Facebook and Google play it didn't load my game data. I'm stuck at the beginning of the story. Does anybody know how to get back to where I was at?


 It has been happening lately for no reason.  The first time I got mine, it stuck and I had to contact Customer Care, who removed it.  Now I get one every few days.  I just close out the game and restart it, no issue.


----------



## supernova

AJ1983 said:


> How do you store chests for later use?


 I guess just leave it in storage and not place it up top to begin the countdown.


----------



## supernova

fan1bsb97 said:


> Has anyone been able to find two platinum chests? I know most of us found the first one around the same time.


I've only found one so far.  I received three gold chests but nothing worthwhile came of them.  I got Splash Mountain from my platinum chest.


----------



## supernova

Just figured I would share my status with everyone.

I currently have all characters except for Cinderella (waiting to get the gloves for Prince Charming so that I can welcome him, and then her), and Syndrome, who I just missed out on welcoming before the promotion ended.  All chracters are at leve 10 except for: Donald (6), Zurg (8), Aurora (6), Prince Phillip (2), and Fauna (9).  Slowly collecting all of the other pieces to level them up, day by day.

Can't seem to find a second platinum chest for the gloves, hopefully, although I do have a gold chest that is currently counting down to be opened, so there's hope.  I haven't spent a DIME on this game, and have ZERO intentions of buying chests.  It's disgusting how they set a few characters with such high quotas to bring them in, just to coax people into hopefully spending money towards either bringing a character in early or buying gems.  Haven't done it yet, and honestly don't have any intention of doing so.  Throwing away cash on a silly online game isn't my thing.


----------



## supernova

toinettec said:


> Here this past broom event, I had one extra broom one time.  No idea why, just there it was.  So maybe they're not cheating--maybe they just had extras that showed up in their game. If they have double the numbers of everybody else after a couple of respawns, then we'll all know for sure they're cheating.
> 
> So, how about that crappy first prize?  It sure makes me not want to run up the numbers.


 I wound up winning the first broom event they had.  Don't think I got much for being #1 in the event.  Maybe some gems?  It has been a few months since that day.


----------



## Diznygrl

Supernova, this is way off topic but I just have to say I love your avatar.


----------



## darkfiry

supernova said:


> Just figured I would share my status with everyone.
> 
> I currently have all characters except for Cinderella (waiting to get the gloves for Prince Charming so that I can welcome him, and then her), and Syndrome, who I just missed out on welcoming before the promotion ended.  All chracters are at leve 10 except for: Donald (6), Zurg (8), Aurora (6), Prince Phillip (2), and Fauna (9).  Slowly collecting all of the other pieces to level them up, day by day.
> 
> Can't seem to find a second platinum chest for the gloves, hopefully, although I do have a gold chest that is currently counting down to be opened, so there's hope.  I haven't spent a DIME on this game, and have ZERO intentions of buying chests.  It's disgusting how they set a few characters with such high quotas to bring them in, just to coax people into hopefully spending money towards either bringing a character in early or buying gems.  Haven't done it yet, and honestly don't have any intention of doing so.  Throwing away cash on a silly online game isn't my thing.


Only Charming's requirement was bad. The other premium characters besides Pluto don't add that much the game anyway. They're nice to have characters. No one is forcing you to spend money


----------



## supernova

darkfiry said:


> Only Charming's requirement was bad. The other premium characters besides Pluto don't add that much the game anyway. They're nice to have characters. No one is forcing you to spend money


 Of course.  But with the gloves being so rare and only available through a gold or silver chests, and those aren't easy to come by, it would seem that they want us to spend money.  I remember that Merryweather, Boo, and Maximus seemed to have difficult-to-achieve totals to welcome them.  Each group has that one character that you really need to rack up the gems to bring in.  I needed Philip to clear the land around the portal that will eventually be protected by Mother Gothel (when I get to that point).  On my way towards finishing the game, until the next update.  Lots of cursed land around Tomorrowland and Fantasyland, plus the lands that are off the screen.  Wonder if they will ever expand to those?


----------



## supernova

Diznygrl said:


> Supernova, this is way off topic but I just have to say I love your avatar.


For the record... Madame Medusa is NEVER off topic


----------



## fan1bsb97

Found my second platinum chest when I clicked on Pluto! Guess we can expect them every few weeks. I'm gonna use my trick to get Splash Mountain out of it, woo hoo!


----------



## FenDavyO

Hooray! I have just reached the point where I can unlock It's A Small World!
Although now I have the music in my head on loop...
It's going to be a very long 12 hours!


----------



## DarrylR

Hahaha, just found my third gold chest and I'm so used to discarding bronze chests I just got rid of it. I'm never getting those gloves. Every character is at ten so I have nothing to do but hunt down bronze chests for another week.


----------



## supernova

DarrylR said:


> Hahaha, just found my third gold chest and I'm so used to discarding bronze chests I just got rid of it. I'm never getting those gloves. Every character is at ten so I have nothing to do but hunt down bronze chests for another week.


And when it comes right down to it, how many benches, fire hydrants, and lanterns does one person really need?  Wish there was a way the program knew when an item was received and limit them going forward.  Ugh.


----------



## chelynnah

fan1bsb97 said:


> Has anyone been able to find two platinum chests? I know most of us found the first one around the same time.


I just got my 2nd one pop up from a task this afternoon.  It's baking now.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Is anyone else's game being glitchy? I'm on my Samsung tablet, and half the time it doesn't want to load. When it does load, tasks take much longer than stated because it doesn't seem like it's recognizing time passing. And then I'll complete one wish just to have the same "visitor" immediately pop up another wish m in some cases for the exact same task the character just finished. Am I going crazy???

I even checked and I'm running the latest version of the game.


----------



## KM5664

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Is anyone else's game being glitchy? I'm on my Samsung tablet, and half the time it doesn't want to load. When it does load, tasks take much longer than stated because it doesn't seem like it's recognizing time passing. And then I'll complete one wish just to have the same "visitor" immediately pop up another wish m in some cases for the exact same task the character just finished. Am I going crazy???
> 
> I even checked and I'm running the latest version of the game.



This has been happening to me too. It seemed to be only when I hadn't been on the game for awhile so I just figured they had some sort of queue that built up while I was gone. When it happens with attraction wishes back to back, it's actually really nice to get my happiness back up!

I also had a weird thing yesterday where it seemed that wishes were being granted when they actually weren't. One visitor, I clicked on the bubble and immediately the smiley face appeared without ever having to make the character do its activity. Another visitor had the wish, then got the smiley face when I clicked on a different character's green check mark. Also not a glitch I'm upset about though.

And on an unrelated note...I FINALLY GOT THE GLOVES!!! Found them in a gold chest I found in my kingdom this morning. I'm proud to say that I stuck to my guns and never caved in to buying gems or wasting my hard earned ones on a chest  keep trucking everyone! Good luck to those of you who are still searching.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Oh my gosh, I finally got the gloves!! Of course it only took about 12 years, but I finally have them!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

had a Platinum chest pop up yesterday evening too...don't think it is random since it seems like others here got one too.


----------



## FoSho7787

Morning! I had a Gold Chest pop up last night, which I think I'll save because I don't see anything useful in that reward category now that I have the gloves...
I also received a Platinum Chest this morning!! Does everyone recommend the Splash Mountain Attraction? I checked the Wikia and it only produces 145 magic in 8 hours?
I defeated Zurg last night!!! Finally got through the portal and unlocked the first area around It's A Small World! I'm seriously enjoying the dialogue and art of this game!


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> Morning! I had a Gold Chest pop up last night, which I think I'll save because I don't see anything useful in that reward category now that I have the gloves...
> I also received a Platinum Chest this morning!! Does everyone recommend the Splash Mountain Attraction? I checked the Wikia and it only produces 145 magic in 8 hours?
> I defeated Zurg last night!!! Finally got through the portal and unlocked the first area around It's A Small World! I'm seriously enjoying the dialogue and art of this game!


Splash Mountain popped up in a gold chest for me, so at least it's one more attraction running.  Haven't seen any guests ride it, though.  Same thing with It's a Small World.  The only thing I would really want at this point are the Prince's gloves.  I just opened a platinum this morning and received a stupid Pluto topiary. What the heck??


----------



## Quellman

Oh good, a pluto topiary.  Back to waiting.  
At least my other characters are leveling up and I'm grinding magic in the meanwhile.


----------



## JenJen0604

Hi All.  Love reading everyone's comments and helpful hints!

I also got the gloves from a platinum chest! It just dropped randomly one day thank god.  Haven't seen a whiff of anything but bronze since then.  

I am also gathering gems and was wondering if Pluto is worth buying.  I get from the comments that he seems to be worth the 150 gems.  

I am also leveling up Goofy to ten right now and he is killing my progress (24 hours!).  I am obviously in the beginning stages of the game compared to everyone else's plethora of characters and gems and magic.  But really enjoying it!


----------



## Mistyeyed05

mandis77 said:


> Finally doing something with that troublemaker Pete!


What finally triggered him?  I'm almost on level 16 and have all toy story characters but nothing's happening.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Opened my gold chest this morning that I had found last night and received yet another Pluto topiary.


----------



## chelynnah

Mistyeyed05 said:


> What finally triggered him?  I'm almost on level 16 and have all toy story characters but nothing's happening.


I can't remember what triggered him, but he's way later than that.  I think it was well after Monsters Inc characters arrived and I was well into the 20's levels


----------



## Didymus

liljc said:


> Finished Cinderella today to level 10.  Now I'm back waiting for the next update.   I decided to save any gold or platinum chests that I find since I already have everything I can get from those chests just in case they do another deal like with Prince Charming where you need to find the first item from a premium chest.   I'm really hoping they don't but seems like the smart thing to do just in case.  So far I have 2 unopened gold chests in storage.
> 
> View attachment 189277


I like the idea of saving the chests! My gold and platinum don't seem to have anything I want in them anymore. Silver I can get gloves to finish upgrading charming so I will focus on those until he's level 10


----------



## purplejam

Bored of waiting for characters to level up - they're all 16 or 24 hours and I'm impatient


----------



## Didymus

purplejam said:


> Bored of waiting for characters to level up - they're all 16 or 24 hours and I'm impatient


I agree


----------



## Diznygrl

chelynnah said:


> I can't remember what triggered him, but he's way later than that.  I think it was well after Monsters Inc characters arrived and I was well into the 20's levels



To WELCOME Pete, yes it takes the introduction of some Monsters Inc. characters before that triggers.  But to DEFEAT him, I believe you just have to keep waiting and working on all Goofy and Toy Story quests that pop up.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I accidentally clicked cloud data on my phone instead of local (I don't know why it was even different since I've been using my phone all day) and I lost 12 hours of progress. 12 hours of me clearing the 85,000 magic curse, back to level 1 for Phillip, lost my Rapunzel level up, my hourly collection of magic, and all the progress on the 16 hour quests I tried to start filling. My Platinum chest gave me a fountain.

I'm so pissed off. But...perspective I guess...


----------



## chelynnah

Diznygrl said:


> To WELCOME Pete, yes it takes the introduction of some Monsters Inc. characters before that triggers.  But to DEFEAT him, I believe you just have to keep waiting and working on all Goofy and Toy Story quests that pop up.


Ah, I thought they were talking about welcoming him.


----------



## hopemax

My update....In my IOS game (main).  Still waiting for gloves, however I have a Gold chest incubating, and I have a Platinum chest in storage.  Found both of them today, after having a long wait with neither.

Otherwise, all my characters are now level 10 except Wall E who is at 8.  I still have some Premium characters to buy (Rex, Boo, Maximus and Merryweather) and a couple Premium attractions (RC Racers, Mike & Sulley to the Rescue, Jet Packs). But after the gem sale I only have 36 gems, so that is going to be awhile.  I also have over 500K Magic, so that game is basically in a 4 hr tasks for everyone, so I don't have to check in as often.

In my Windows game (started much later), I should be Welcoming Rapunzel in the morning (I'm about 4000 Magic short).  In that game I got the gloves early, so I have Prince Charming at 7, and Cinderella at 4.  Otherwise, I used a slightly different strategy in this game in that I haven't worried about upgrading characters, so I've been mostly able to keep up with the Magic requirements.  I already have the 2nd Fantasyland space open, even though Merlin hasn't asked for it yet.  So once I Welcome Rapunzel, I can already get on saving magic for the Snuggly Duckling or IASW or more land (can't remember the order, not really important).


----------



## Valehikari

SunDial said:


> Same here with hat stands.  1.1 million magic.



Hat stands and Bretzel are the best, I'm 1.9 milion...


----------



## SunDial

My 2nd platinum appears this morning.   I like the idea about storing chests for possible new items if a game update happens soon.   I have 3 silver, 1 gold and 1 platinum in storage.  Opening only bronze.


----------



## johde

I'm still waiting for gloves.  I opened my third gold chest and got magic.  My one platinum chest had a Sleeping Beauty Crown in it.  So, right now, almost everyone is able to be upgraded but I'm only doing it very slowly so I don't get overwhelmed with extra potential token drops in the gold and platinum chests.   I did though finally greet Donald and Prince Charming.


----------



## supernova

So, I snagged the second phantom Platinum chest yesterday, and since it sounds that everyone else is getting gloves on their second shot, I'm hoping mine are inside too.  Guess I'll know in 11 hours and 16 minutes.  Other than that, I've got Fauna finishing up to Level 10 in 3hrs and 42mins.  Then all the fairies will be at 10.  Prince Philip is waiting to go to 2 when she's done, and Aurora is waiting to go to 7.  BUT... I am building up my magic to clear the curse around the portal for Mother Gothel, which takes 85,000.  I'm at 79,735, so not far to go.  But once that's done, I'm back at zero and will have to rebuild to level Auroa up!  Hard to believe I was once at over 100,000 magic, then back to almost nothing clearing the cursed areas primarily.


----------



## supernova

johde said:


> I'm still waiting for gloves.  I opened my third gold chest and got magic.  My one platinum chest had a Sleeping Beauty Crown in it.  So, right now, almost everyone is able to be upgraded but I'm only doing it very slowly so I don't get overwhelmed with extra potential token drops in the gold and platinum chests.   I did though finally greet Donald and Prince Charming.


The crown from a Platinum chest?  Enough to make you scratch your head, huh?


----------



## johde

supernova said:


> The crown from a Platinum chest?  Enough to make you scratch your head, huh?


Yea, after that, every time I upgrade I look at the gold and silver chests to see if the tokens showed up as a possibility.  For example, I upgraded Roz and her glasses showed up as a possibility from a gold chest.  So, I made sure I finished those off before opening any more gold chests.


----------



## supernova

johde said:


> Yea, after that, every time I upgrade I look at the gold and silver chests to see if the tokens showed up as a possibility.  For example, I upgraded Roz and her glasses showed up as a possibility from a gold chest.  So, I made sure I finished those off before opening any more gold chests.


Wise moves, sir.


----------



## gilby

6 gold and platinum chests and yet no gloves, I don't get it. Its very frustrating.


----------



## supernova

gilby said:


> 6 gold and platinum chests and yet no gloves, I don't get it. Its very frustrating.


Go ahead.  Break down and buy a Platinum pack.  You just KNOW they want you to.


----------



## whitney250

Glad I found this thread!  I'm on level 33, fighting Mother Gothel.  Waiting to level Prince Charming to a 3, haven't gotten Cinderella yet... took forever to get the gloves! Most of my characters are leveled pretty high, but I hate leveling them all the time because it uses all of my magic lol... I don't even buy things, so I have no idea where it goes other than leveling characters!


----------



## Quellman

JenJen0604 said:


> Hi All.  Love reading everyone's comments and helpful hints!
> 
> I also got the gloves from a platinum chest! It just dropped randomly one day thank god.  Haven't seen a whiff of anything but bronze since then.
> 
> I am also gathering gems and was wondering if Pluto is worth buying.  I get from the comments that he seems to be worth the 150 gems.
> 
> I am also leveling up Goofy to ten right now and he is killing my progress (24 hours!).  I am obviously in the beginning stages of the game compared to everyone else's plethora of characters and gems and magic.  But really enjoying it!



Sounds like you are pretty far along in the game if Goofy is going up to level 10.  I got Pluto not too long ago, just be aware that you need his house too to get through his quests.  Pluto does give you the character completion bonus, so that helps.  He is also fairly easy to obtain the tokens needed to upgrade him, in fact he can be sent on a task for his ear hats.  This frees up time for your other characters.  No regrets with him as he can help with a couple of other character tokens as well.  Check out his wiki for which!


----------



## Blinkblink

I am debating buying the Cinderella Float since I got the gloves from my 2nd "wild" platinum chest yesterday.
I looked on the Wiki and it drops 2 tokens that aren't Charmings- anyone know whose those are? I cannot tell/haven't seen them before.
I just started unlocking fantasyland characters (Flynn) since I started playing late- near the end of the incredibles event.


----------



## supernova

Blinkblink said:


> I am debating buying the Cinderella Float since I got the gloves from my 2nd "wild" platinum chest yesterday.
> I looked on the Wiki and it drops 2 tokens that aren't Charmings- anyone know whose those are? I cannot tell/haven't seen them before.


Not really sure, actually.  I'm looking at the screen now and the only thing it's showing is a chance of 1,000 magic or 5 gems.  Normally if it drops a token, it'll show which one(s) you have a chance of getting. Unless it's after you have the character that charms are added?


----------



## hopemax

Blinkblink said:


> I am debating buying the Cinderella Float since I got the gloves from my 2nd "wild" platinum chest yesterday.
> I looked on the Wiki and it drops 2 tokens that aren't Charmings- anyone know whose those are? I cannot tell/haven't seen them before.
> I just started unlocking fantasyland characters (Flynn) since I started playing late- near the end of the incredibles event.



I don't know about the second item, but one was Mother Gothel ears.


----------



## mmmears

Well, I decided to open the 2nd platinum chest that dropped, since I don't have Splash Mountain.  And what wonderful thing did I get?  A log bench.    Just glad I didn't pay for the chests.


----------



## shiringn

Where are these gloves ughghghgh?!!
I had 3 gold chests and 3 platinuim. Got my 3rd gold today , still no gloves. 
But i refuse to buy any chests
Also does anyone know what trigers welcoming aroura? Should i upgrade funa and flora?


----------



## supernova

shiringn said:


> Where are these gloves ughghghgh?!!
> I had 3 gold chests and 3 platinuim. Got my 3rd gold today , still no gloves.
> But i refuse to buy any chests
> Also does anyone know what trigers welcoming aroura? Should i upgrade funa and flora?


Probably.  I don't remember the actual trigger, but I already had all three fairies by the time I welcomed her.  Right now, all but Fauna are at 10, and I have had Aurora for a little less than a week.  It's stupid, because after you have her and welcome the prince, all they do is go off and dance together time and time again.  Really stupid missions.  Pretty much what I'm dreading Cinderella and Prince Charming will be like.


----------



## chelynnah

whitney250 said:


> Glad I found this thread!  I'm on level 33, fighting Mother Gothel.  Waiting to level Prince Charming to a 3, haven't gotten Cinderella yet... took forever to get the gloves! Most of my characters are leveled pretty high, but I hate leveling them all the time because it uses all of my magic lol... I don't even buy things, so I have no idea where it goes other than leveling characters!


Wow I'm Level 32 and only just working on welcoming Flynn and Randall.


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> Probably.  I don't remember the actual trigger, but I already had all three fairies by the time I welcomed her.  Right now, all but Fauna are at 10, and I have had Aurora for a little less than a week.  It's stupid, because after you have her and welcome the prince, all they do is go off and dance together time and time again.  Really stupid missions.  Pretty much what I'm dreading Cinderella and Prince Charming will be like.


That is exactly what Cinderella and charming are like.  It's been quite disappointing actually


----------



## Princess4

so i got my free platinum chest and using the multiple devices method and 20 min of switching from iphone to ipad i got splash mountain already got the glove from a gold previously good luck all


----------



## whitney250

shiringn said:


> Where are these gloves ughghghgh?!!
> I had 3 gold chests and 3 platinuim. Got my 3rd gold today , still no gloves.
> But i refuse to buy any chests
> Also does anyone know what trigers welcoming aroura? Should i upgrade funa and flora?



Yes, keep upgrading them


----------



## whitney250

chelynnah said:


> Wow I'm Level 32 and only just working on welcoming Flynn and Randall.



Randall took FOREVER for me, as did Pete, and now Donald.  Some are just super hard it seems like. I'm pretty sure I got Flynn at 32, too.


----------



## KM5664

Blinkblink said:


> I am debating buying the Cinderella Float since I got the gloves from my 2nd "wild" platinum chest yesterday.
> I looked on the Wiki and it drops 2 tokens that aren't Charmings- anyone know whose those are? I cannot tell/haven't seen them before.
> I just started unlocking fantasyland characters (Flynn) since I started playing late- near the end of the incredibles event.



The Disney Wiki shows that the Cinderella Float can collect Zurg's Ion Blaster, Mother Gothel's Ears, Pumpkin Carriage, Charming's Gloves, and Charming's ears. I've been debating on whether or not to buy it as well. It's currently the only float that I don't have, but I also only have 72 gems and am hoping that I can start saving up for a premium character. I suppose it will depend on how I feel when it comes time to welcome Mother Gothel. Her ears are legendary so it might be helpful then. Otherwise, I've been getting all of the other tokens just from character activities.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Princess4 said:


> so i got my free platinum chest and using the multiple devices method and 20 min of switching from iphone to ipad i got splash mountain already got the glove from a gold previously good luck all



So jealous. I was using that method and after 3 tries something went awry and it didn't work. That's also right when I lost my 12 hours of progress. 

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough - that's what I follow to know who I will be collecting next, what I need, in what order, etc. I'm gonna start defeating Mother Gothel in a few hours.


----------



## lilclerk

Blinkblink said:


> I am debating buying the Cinderella Float since I got the gloves from my 2nd "wild" platinum chest yesterday.
> I looked on the Wiki and it drops 2 tokens that aren't Charmings- anyone know whose those are? I cannot tell/haven't seen them before.
> I just started unlocking fantasyland characters (Flynn) since I started playing late- near the end of the incredibles event.


According to the Wiki, the Cinderella float also drops Mother Gothel's ears and Zurg's ion blaster.


----------



## chelynnah

whitney250 said:


> Randall took FOREVER for me, as did Pete, and now Donald.  Some are just super hard it seems like. I'm pretty sure I got Flynn at 32, too.


Yeah, I hate 12 hour tasks, and both Randall and Flynns 's ears are long.  And I've only recently got Minnie.  I've levelled her up, but her quests are driving me crazy at 18-24 hours each.  I want to DO stuff.  I know it's a passive game, but there's passive and there's dead.

Having said that I do still love the game


----------



## April Kaufman

cakester said:


> OKay. Looks like you can get gloves from Woody, Mickey and The Magic Lamp Theater as well as from Chests (Silver) after you introduce Prince Charming.
> 
> Prince Charming's Ear Hats come from Rex, Mike, and Goofy.
> 
> The Pumpkin Carriage Coach (which will be used for Cinderella too) come from Pluto's House, Chests, and from Prince Charming's 60 minute task.


I have the magic lamp theater. No gloved. I also used 50 of my gems to buy a chest still haven't gotten prince charming  gloves. Is there a glitch. Bc I'm just get to bronze and silver no other chest! Is there any other way to get prince charming gloves. Also I have been able to open that one peace of land next to pizza planet yet? However my friend just started the game last week. She already has it opened. What am I doing wrong? Please help tks I'm on prt 3. To defer pete. I have goofy playing the tuba for 4 hrs?


----------



## FenDavyO

chelynnah said:


> Yeah, I hate 12 hour tasks, and both Randall and Flynns 's ears are long.  And I've only recently got Minnie.  I've levelled her up, but her quests are driving me crazy at 18-24 hours each.  I want top DO stuff.  I know it's a passive game, but there's passive and there's dead.
> 
> Having said that I do still love the game


Hang in there with Minnie's quests. They are mindnumbingly long and frustrating, but once you get through them things really pick up and you can start working on the Tangled and then Sleeping Beauty quests. There's is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## supernova

Platinum chest, 24 hours later, yielded a friggin' musical fountain???  Eh, at least it wasn't another log bench.

I have been trying to level up Donald and especially Zurg, but sending Mickey to bounce off Pete's stomach for 12 hours, or Pluto to sit around at Minnie's house all for nothing... it has been a ridiculous week of still needing 4 more Zurg heads!!


----------



## FloranaPrincess

April Kaufman said:


> I have the magic lamp theater. No gloved. I also used 50 of my gems to buy a chest still haven't gotten prince charming  gloves. Is there a glitch. Bc I'm just get to bronze and silver no other chest! Is there any other way to get prince charming gloves. Also I have been able to open that one peace of land next to pizza planet yet? However my friend just started the game last week. She already has it opened. What am I doing wrong? Please help tks I'm on prt 3. To defer pete. I have goofy playing the tuba for 4 hrs?


You need to already get the gloves from the chests to have the possibility of getting them from the magic lamp theatre. It's a prerequisite.


----------



## toinettec

fan1bsb97 said:


> So jealous. I was using that method and after 3 tries something went awry and it didn't work. That's also right when I lost my 12 hours of progress.



If you're switching back and forth between devices quickly, the game will occasionally save before you can close out.  The slower, but really sure way to switch back and forth is to designate one device for playing and one device for chest-opening (or whatever activity it is that you're trying to fudge).  The playing device, play like normal, leaving the game open until you think it will have updated online, then turn off that device.  It's not necessary to exit out of the program on the playing device.  Then go to your other device, the one you've designated for opening chest, and start up the game.  If it does not give you the option to upload the online game from your playing device, close out the game completely, and go back to your playing device and leave the game open there for a few more minutes before trying again.  If it gives you the option to upload the online progress from the playing device onto your chest-openng device, take it, and go ahead and open your chest.  If you get what you want, continue playing on the chest-opening device until it updates online, then you can update your progress onto the playing device.  If you don't get what you want, close the game out completely on the chest-opening device.  Go back to your playing device, and play for a few minutes until it uploads your playing device game online.  Repeat as many times as is necessary.  Never open the chest on your playing device, and never upload the online game onto the playing device until you get what you want on the chest-opening device--Just continue playing with your local data with a blissfully unopened chest.  At most, you'll lose just a few minutes of progress when you finally get what you want.


----------



## toinettec

I also got my second platinum chest, and opened it yesterday.  My first one, I got the gloves first try, so I wanted Splash Mountain or at least the musical fountain this time.  I used the really safe device-switching method, and I did finally get Splash Mountain, but it took several hours, because I first received 5 magic, 2 hero statues, 1 heroine statue, 3 antler topiaries, no musical fountains, 5 mining displays, 5 banner lampposts, and 5 benches.  27 tries in all.  I kept track because of course I would keep track.  If I had actually paid cash money for 27 platinum chests, I would fail to be pleased.  As it is, I'm pleased.


----------



## KM5664

April Kaufman said:


> I have the magic lamp theater. No gloved. I also used 50 of my gems to buy a chest still haven't gotten prince charming  gloves. Is there a glitch. Bc I'm just get to bronze and silver no other chest! Is there any other way to get prince charming gloves. Also I have been able to open that one peace of land next to pizza planet yet? However my friend just started the game last week. She already has it opened. What am I doing wrong? Please help tks I'm on prt 3. To defer pete. I have goofy playing the tuba for 4 hrs?



Work on leveling up your Toy Story and your Mickey characters. When characters are leveled up, new quests are often unlocked. If you have on going quests, keep completing them as well and eventually you will get the opportunity to continue on the main story line and open new land. 

As for the charming gloves, just hang in there. Eventually you will get another gold or platinum chest. I just got mine two days ago from a gold chest. Once you welcome Charming, there are other ways to get the gloves but for now the chests are your only option.


----------



## Quellman

whitney250 said:


> Randall took FOREVER for me, as did Pete, and now Donald.  Some are just super hard it seems like. I'm pretty sure I got Flynn at 32, too.


I kind of scoffed when I heard how atrocious Donald drops were.  Yea.  They are absolutely abysmal to get him started.  I think I started him at the end of June, and still haven't gotten there yet. Of course I've been mainly sending characters for his tokens at night.  I've spent more time leveling others and continuing the story line and am treating him like Prince Charming, a side quest until I get to welcome them.


----------



## JenJen0604

Hi All.  I used my gems to get Pluto yesterday!  Seems like that sent a whirlwind of quests!

I can welcome Daisy, Mike W and Cinderella apparently once I collect ALL their things which I am not even close to.  I guess I will just keep plugging away.


----------



## supernova

Alright.  Still no gloves, but until Charming drives any of the story lines, I don't care. The 24-hour curse just cleared around the final portal, and Mother Gothel started right away, so I have all three characters fight her for 4-hours each, 27 tries in total.  Going to take some time.  The good thing is that it will give me plenty of time to build up my magic.  She requires 87,000 (or so?) magic to welcome her once she is defeated.

All of the fairies have been brought up to level 10, so now I have every character (except the two wastes of time in Cinderella and her Prince).  Everyone is at 10 now except for Prince Philip (4), Aurora (7), Donald (7) and Zurg (8).  On my way!


----------



## keenercam

I now have every character and they are all at Level 10 except Prince Charming (leveling to 10 now), Cinderella (level 8) and Mother Goethel (level 5). And all the land that can be unlocked is unlocked.

I have 2 questions:
1.  Once the characters are all leveled to 10, there is nothing to do but send them on tasks for magic and stars only, collect magic and chests and run parades, right?
2.  If I have no internet access for 2 weeks, will the game lose all my data? Or will it be there the next time I am able to turn it on with wifi access?

Does anyone know the answers to those questions?  Thank you!


----------



## rainpetal

darkfiry said:


> That's ok! I'm happy to explain it. So this method only works if you have a gold/plat chest ready to open. It's slow but you'll get whatever item you want eventually. It's more reliable than the switch between two devices method and you don't need two devices. Essentially, you open the chest when you're not connected to the internet so you can keep deleting your local save file without affecting your saved game on FB/Google. It's slow because you have to redownload game content and wait through the intro.



So, I get everything set to do this method with my second platinum chest and I get the gloves on the first shot!  I will try this again with my next platinum so that I can get Splash Mountain.


----------



## shiringn

keenercam said:


> I now have every character and they are all at Level 10 except Prince Charming (leveling to 10 now), Cinderella (level 8) and Mother Goethel (level 5). And all the land that can be unlocked is unlocked.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 1.  Once the characters are all leveled to 10, there is nothing to do but send them on tasks for magic and stars only, collect magic and chests and run parades, right?
> 2.  If I have no internet access for 2 weeks, will the game lose all my data? Or will it be there the next time I am able to turn it on with wifi access?
> 
> Does anyone know the answers to those questions?  Thank you!



I dont really know about the characters since im way far behind, but about no internet connections, no data will be lost. I know that cause the first 2 months i played this game, i didnt had net connection in my house


----------



## darkfiry

keenercam said:


> I now have every character and they are all at Level 10 except Prince Charming (leveling to 10 now), Cinderella (level 8) and Mother Goethel (level 5). And all the land that can be unlocked is unlocked.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 1.  Once the characters are all leveled to 10, there is nothing to do but send them on tasks for magic and stars only, collect magic and chests and run parades, right?
> 2.  If I have no internet access for 2 weeks, will the game lose all my data? Or will it be there the next time I am able to turn it on with wifi access?
> 
> Does anyone know the answers to those questions?  Thank you!


1. Correct.
2. Unless you delete the game data on your phone, it'll still be there waiting for you. Hopefully we get a content update in that time


----------



## keenercam

Thank you for your help, shiringn and darkfiry.


----------



## emilyhuff

finally upgrading Donald to level 10! man that was lengthy


----------



## supernova

keenercam said:


> I now have every character and they are all at Level 10 except Prince Charming (leveling to 10 now), Cinderella (level 8) and Mother Goethel (level 5). And all the land that can be unlocked is unlocked.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 1.  Once the characters are all leveled to 10, there is nothing to do but send them on tasks for magic and stars only, collect magic and chests and run parades, right?
> 2.  If I have no internet access for 2 weeks, will the game lose all my data? Or will it be there the next time I am able to turn it on with wifi access?
> 
> Does anyone know the answers to those questions?  Thank you!


I think the worst thing that will happen is that your happiness level will start to drop.  But you can easily bump that back up once you return to the game.


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> finally upgrading Donald to level 10! man that was lengthy


Those hats and shirts didn't appear all too often, did they?  And then to try to build up those balloons over and over again?  Holy cow!  But glad to hear that mammoth task is over


----------



## fan1bsb97

omg 27 tries and multiple hours LOL. that's so crazy. I will definitely keep that other method in mind. I think what was happening was that my internet was being wonky and that's why it wasn't saving to the cloud right. So then when I opened it up on the second device it only had the previous cloud save and the device save, and then by that time it was ruined. I don't know, something like that lol. It seems ok now.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

getting a lamp post from a platinum chest is the WORST.  

Had a lightbulb moment and switched devices!

An antler topiary.

Got mixed up on switching again, so I'm stuck with the lamp post.  

I tell you this. . .I have yet to place a single thing I've gotten from the chests (the 463 log benches I have accumulated will just HAVE to wait for frontierland where they BELONG) but I'm placing this lamp post.  Oh yes.  I'm building a monument and putting up a plaque for the lamp post I waited 24 hours for.


----------



## Narky06

Broomsticks and gold coins are back....
I got the gloves last night! Second platinum chest Ives opened and there they were!! Just waiting for splash mountain now


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

After what feels like a thousand Pluto toparies later I got the gloves! Patience (with lots of complaining) has finally paid off!


----------



## jpwest

Just got Splash Mountain, but it's way too big to fit anywhere. Very frustrating. And I wish somebody would post a picture showing how many squares of space the different map areas have.


----------



## dreamseeker9

Clean Sweep and Gold Coin events are back! Anyone know how often the brooms release? Are they released in groups of 8 at a time?


----------



## SunDial

dreamseeker9 said:


> Clean Sweep and Gold Coin events are back! Anyone know how often the brooms release? Are they released in groups of 8 at a time?



I bet they will be in groups of 8 as they were before.  Glad I saw this early.  I do good in the broomsticks and coin events. Most of the time in top 10.


----------



## SunDial

Looks like the broomsticks are every hour


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

There's some new thing that's going to be added. Looks like we can challenge villains in the new update.

EDIT: My bad, it's just talking about the already existing mechanics. I totally thought we'd actually be getting new content XD


----------



## Diznygrl

Ok, I have to ask...how does someone accumulate over 23 million lifetime visitors yet remain permanently at level 24?? This person has been on the leaderboard for quite some time and it baffles me. I'm at level 27 and only have 378,185 lifetime visitors.


----------



## mmmears

Diznygrl said:


> Ok, I have to ask...how does someone accumulate over 23 million lifetime visitors yet remain permanently at level 24?? This person has been on the leaderboard for quite some time and it baffles me. I'm at level 27 and only have 378,185 lifetime visitors.



That's a good question.  I'm at 39 with less than 3 million and now idea how to raise the number to anything close to what I'm seeing on that leaderboard.


----------



## jascm

Diznygrl said:


> Ok, I have to ask...how does someone accumulate over 23 million lifetime visitors yet remain permanently at level 24?? This person has been on the leaderboard for quite some time and it baffles me. I'm at level 27 and only have 378,185 lifetime visitors.


More happiness means more visitors. Those people probably focus on their happiness over other things. I noticed a significant hike in my visitor count since I've been keeping up with my happiness levels.


----------



## DarrylR

jascm said:


> More happiness means more visitors. Those people probably focus on their happiness over other things. I noticed a significant hike in my visitor count since I've been keeping up with my happiness levels.



Not possible. It has to be cheating and it's annoying that they are not removed from the leaderboards. They've been there since almost the beginning. I'm at 5.3 million visitors and am at level 40. My happiness meter never dips below 80 ecstatic.


----------



## liljc

Diznygrl said:


> Ok, I have to ask...how does someone accumulate over 23 million lifetime visitors yet remain permanently at level 24?? This person has been on the leaderboard for quite some time and it baffles me. I'm at level 27 and only have 378,185 lifetime visitors.



The whole attendance deal has me baffled too.   I've done searches around the internet in the past to see if anybody has published any secrets to improving attendance and have yet to ever find anything.

I haven't noticed any significant difference in how fast my attendance increases in relation to if my happiness is at 96% or 97% or 98% or 99%.

I'm currently level 46 with 6,081,000 in attendance to date.

I check in on the game often during the hours that I am awake so my happiness rarely goes under 97% unless i'm being lazy and only checking in once an hour letting it drop to 96% each time in the process.   While I'm sleeping my happiness can drop into the low 80s, but I really don't notice the pace of new visitors decreasing despite the big drop off in happiness.

I have noticed my attendance building up faster as I've progressed in the game.  I attribute this to me adding more attractions and more decorations.  There has been times where I've been stuck in a certain range (like 95th - 98th overall in attendance) then I'll add an attraction and suddenly a day or two later I've jumped to like 90th or better.

I've also spent spare gems on the extra decorations so my park has at least one of every possible decoration placed.

But having more attractions and more decorations doesn't explain how somebody can be at level 24 and have 23 million attendance.   Unless maybe their park is full of fountains and statues and other key decorations like that.  Maybe I should spend some of my 5.5 million magic on a bunch of Ode to Seamstresses, 15-layer Cakes, Coronian Sun Dials, and Minnie Tea Sets and see if my attendance starts to soar.

Maybe some day we'll have a more clear idea of how different things correlate to park attendance.


----------



## mmmears

DarrylR said:


> Not possible. It has to be cheating and it's annoying that they are not removed from the leaderboards. They've been there since almost the beginning. I'm at 5.3 million visitors and am at level 40. My happiness meter never dips below 80 ecstatic.



I agree.  My happiness rate is always around 99 except when it dips overnight, but it never drops below 80 or so.


----------



## gilby

Finally got the gloves today, thought I was going to be the only one without a Prince at my Kingdom.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

mmmears said:


> I agree.  My happiness rate is always around 99 except when it dips overnight, but it never drops below 80 or so.


Wow! At 99% it will drop to about 78 in a matter of a few hours! During the night it generally drops to 40-55% for me


----------



## mmmears

FloranaPrincess said:


> Wow! At 99% it will drop to about 78 in a matter of a few hours! During the night it generally drops to 40-55% for me



It used to barely drop for me, but lately it's dropping more, still never been as low as 70 for me.


----------



## emilyhuff

Mine drops quickly overnight as well!!!


----------



## cinmell

I always find bronze chests with a silver sprinkled in here and there.  I found a platinum chest yesterday.  I just opened it after waiting 24 hours and the wonderful "prize" inside was an antler topiary, ANTLER TOPIARY.  Seems like that should be a bronze chest item to me.


----------



## KM5664

I just spent 40 gems on stupid 3,500 magic. I'm so sick of the lag in this game that makes me accidentally click on things!


----------



## figment_jii

I've been having an issue with my happiness meter for about the last week or so.  It drops down to almost zero instantaneously.  I was at 98%, clicked on one of the smiling faces and instead of going up to 99% percent, it dropped to 4%!  I sent in a ticket and it seemed like the problem was kind of fixed (happiness was back up to 80% or so the next morning), but it happened again this morning!  Got up to high-90's, clicked on a happiness bubble and it dropped down to 2%!  Sigh...


----------



## FoSho7787

figment_jii said:


> I've been having an issue with my happiness meter for about the last week or so.  It drops down to almost zero instantaneously.  I was at 98%, clicked on one of the smiling faces and instead of going up to 99% percent, it dropped to 4%!  I sent in a ticket and it seemed like the problem was kind of fixed (happiness was back up to 80% or so the next morning), but it happened again this morning!  Got up to high-90's, clicked on a happiness bubble and it dropped down to 2%!  Sigh...



Try restarting the app when that happens? I've had a few times where my happiness meter will have dropped suddenly, but then I realize that there are a BUNCH of instant-happiness bubbles (with the little kids riding the roller coaster in the bubble).... so by clicking on all those instants, I get my happiness back up without a problem.


----------



## johde

gilby said:


> Finally got the gloves today, thought I was going to be the only one without a Prince at my Kingdom.


Congrats.  I got my gloves today.


----------



## figment_jii

I tried restarting the app (completely close it and then re-launch it), but the happiness stayed down at the low level.  I could click on the happiness bubbles in the park and work my way back up (happiness bubbles seemed to either increase happiness by 1% or 4%, not sure if there is a reason some are different) to the mid-twenties.  I wonder if it'll go back to the upper 80's over night tonight!


----------



## 10CJ

figment_jii said:


> I've been having an issue with my happiness meter for about the last week or so.  It drops down to almost zero instantaneously.  I was at 98%, clicked on one of the smiling faces and instead of going up to 99% percent, it dropped to 4%!  I sent in a ticket and it seemed like the problem was kind of fixed (happiness was back up to 80% or so the next morning), but it happened again this morning!  Got up to high-90's, clicked on a happiness bubble and it dropped down to 2%!  Sigh...



Are you sure you are the high 90s of estatic? I dropped down to joyous once and did not realize it. 

From what I have seen it only goes up by 4 when you are at estatic.


----------



## figment_jii

10CJ said:


> Are you sure you are the high 90s of estatic? I dropped down to joyous once and did not realize it.  From what I have seen it only goes up by 4 when you are at estatic.


Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.  The percentage under the smiley face icon in the upper left corner says "9%" and when I tap on it, a new screen appears that says "Grant Wishes to Create Happiness" and it four different faces and inside the center it says "Ecstatic" with a Mickey Balloon and +10% under the balloon.  Is the "Ecstatic" there related to the percent under the smiley face or are they different?


----------



## DisNerd0728

Still waiting on my gloves..... Attempting to level up characters in the process but I'm also worried about doing that since it looks like some other characters tokens drop with gold & platinum too... The waiting game continues


----------



## Marcy6649

figment_jii said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.  The percentage under the smiley face icon in the upper left corner says "9%" and when I tap on it, a new screen appears that says "Grant Wishes to Create Happiness" and it four different faces and inside the center it says "Ecstatic" with a Mickey Balloon and +10% under the balloon.  Is the "Ecstatic" there related to the percent under the smiley face or are they different?


There are different levels of happiness ecstatic is the highest, the way you tell which level you are is by how the smiley face next to your percentage looks if it's the biggest out of the 4 listed then your ecstatic if it's not look and see what level it is and work towards getting ecstatic


----------



## Narky06

are you at ecstatic for the happiness level?? If not, then every time you hit 100% it will bump you up the next level, starting at 0%.


figment_jii said:


> I tried restarting the app (completely close it and then re-launch it), but the happiness stayed down at the low level.  I could click on the happiness bubbles in the park and work my way back up (happiness bubbles seemed to either increase happiness by 1% or 4%, not sure if there is a reason some are different) to the mid-twenties.  I wonder if it'll go back to the upper 80's over night tonight!


----------



## 10CJ

figment_jii said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.  The percentage under the smiley face icon in the upper left corner says "9%" and when I tap on it, a new screen appears that says "Grant Wishes to Create Happiness" and it four different faces and inside the center it says "Ecstatic" with a Mickey Balloon and +10% under the balloon.  Is the "Ecstatic" there related to the percent under the smiley face or are they different?



It sounds like you are at 9% of the highest level. If you do not click on any more happiness it will drop down to joyous at be in the 90s (or lower). 

Sounds like you need to build it up more so that a drop does it take you out of estatic. When you are at the highest level it will add 4% points per happiness click. If you drop down levels it will only add one or two.


----------



## cakester

I seriously hope they come out with new content soon. I'm waiting on one beret for Donald to level up to 10 and three glass slippers for Cinderella for level 10, and other than that... there's no reason left to play for me. I've let my Happiness level drop to the 20% range in Ecstatic because I check the game maybe once or twice a day now. 

Thank goodness for Disney Emjoi Blitz...


----------



## mmmears

Those tiny brooms weren't such a problem when my park was small and pretty much empty.  Now they are impossible to find.


----------



## alicat8

I still have no gloves! Finding the chests is just annoying to me now. Is anyone actually putting out all the lamps and benches?? I'd prefer the piddly magic..


----------



## darkfiry

Found a gold chest just now when I clicked on a character. I got three golds stored up now!


----------



## 10CJ

alicat8 said:


> I still have no gloves! Finding the chests is just annoying to me now. Is anyone actually putting out all the lamps and benches?? I'd prefer the piddly magic..



I don't put everything out. I have put a few out but certainly not all of them. Good luck with the gloves.


----------



## dreamseeker9

mmmears said:


> Those tiny brooms weren't such a problem when my park was small and pretty much empty.  Now they are impossible to find.



Agreed! And I've been missing a broom since early this morning. I have zoomed in and looked at every square inch - I can't find the stupid broom! At least there are 8 new brooms every hour, it's not dependent on me finding all past brooms.


----------



## Minniethepup

Is anyone at a point in the game where there's not much to do? I have the characters up to cinderella and she's at level 7 now. All my other characters are levels 8, 9, or 10. Are there any characters that need to get to 10 that will have new tasks? I've only been opening my app like twice a day now


----------



## johde

I've still got a few things to do.  I just got Prince Charming and recently got Donald.  But, my biggest problem is how flaky the app is.  It will freeze at the drop of a hat especially when going to the character screen. Then I need to reboot my tablet before trying again.   Add to that the major grind getting items for characters like Donald to drop and I too only log in a couple times a day.


----------



## figment_jii

Narky06 said:


> are you at ecstatic for the happiness level?? If not, then every time you hit 100% it will bump you up the next level, starting at 0%.


Thanks everyone!  I finally figured that out this morning; that the happiness percentage was wrapping around.


----------



## Jen Rando

Long time follower and first time poster. I'm getting exceedingly annoyed at finding these darn gloves, just like everyone else. I just found my second platinum chest since the update has been released and am praying this will be the chest to end my frustrations. If it doesn't drop the gloves, I'm going to switch to my tablet and will do so back and forth until the chest opens with the gloves. I don't know whether I can wait much longer. My sister, who doesn't play nearly as much as I do, found them in her first gold chest. So unfair!


----------



## Chi_Kel

supernova said:


> Go ahead.  Break down and buy a Platinum pack.  You just KNOW they want you to.



Don't do it! I bought a chest pack looking for gloves and no such luck. I ended up getting them from a random hidden chest. You'll regret it!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I found 3 gold chests today! Now that I finally got the gloves a few days ago the game is just throwing gold chests at me. Where were all of these when I really needed them!


----------



## chelynnah

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I found 3 gold chests today! Now that I finally got the gloves a few days ago the game is just throwing gold chests at me. Where were all of these when I really needed them!


And now they're completely useless.  I've got two sitting in my inventory taking up space


----------



## bookgirl

I don't seem to be having the chest woes that others do. I've been holding a gold and platinum.  But I don't really need them yet.

I've gotten all my gloves and slippers from character quests. I've also gotten a lot of silver and multiple golds. Seems like the more bronzes I open the more silvers I get. The more silvers I open I get golds.

Don't get me wrong I have a lot of dinky decorations but I also get a lot of magic which I need. I have a lot of characters that need to be upgraded. I have a few at ten but most are mid level and I still need Donald Mr Incredible, Repunzel and all the sleeping beauty characters. Oh and I don't have the 'gem' characters.  

Right now I'm just earning money so I can open another land, the one next to Small World, buy fantasy faire and move Cinderella past 3.


----------



## minniesBFF

I finally got the dang gloves!!  I had lost hope long ago, and I didn't even have high hopes when I found the platinum chest, but thank the Lord they were in there!  It's like a weight has been lifted haha!


----------



## gilby

johde said:


> Congrats.  I got my gloves today.


Congrats.


----------



## lilclerk

bookgirl said:


> I've gotten all my gloves and slippers from character quests.


The first pair of gloves to unlock Charming only comes from a gold or platinum chest.  After you have welcomed him, you can get gloves from characters (or silver chests.)


----------



## bookgirl

Hmmm I don't remember a chest with gloves but it's possible. 

Anyway bought my 65,000 dollar property and now I'm building Magic to buy Fantasy Faire.


----------



## Jen Rando

I got my gloves! I opened the chest on my phone to find a banner, so I immediately closed out the game and played on my tablet. Opened the chest there and BOOM! There they were!


----------



## supernova

Would anyone care to trade their gloves with me?  I have about 108 log benches to swap with you..


----------



## fan1bsb97

I finished the main storyline today! I'm pretty sure every land that can be cleared has been cleared, and I'm saving for my last attraction - Sword in the Stone. The only character I don't have is Wall-E. But I do have to do a lot of leveling up. I have two gold chests in my inventory and I'm still waiting for Splash Mountain. Did someone say they got it from a gold chest?


----------



## chelynnah

fan1bsb97 said:


> I finished the main storyline today! I'm pretty sure every land that can be cleared has been cleared, and I'm saving for my last attraction - Sword in the Stone. The only character I don't have is Wall-E. But I do have to do a lot of leveling up. I have two gold chests in my inventory and I'm still waiting for Splash Mountain. Did someone say they got it from a gold chest?


Platinum only


----------



## bookgirl

Has anyone noticed that attractions change prices?  I knew I'd eventually need to get Fantasy Faire to do a Cinderella Quest, but it was 32,000 and so I put it off.  After I saved up 65,000 to clear some land I went back and started to build up magic to purchase it.  I looked at it again last night and it was 13,500. Not on sale just cheaper.  Do the prices change?  If so should I not buy stuff early and instead always let it sit around and wait?


----------



## AJ1983

New promo Maximus + 150 gems for $13.99


----------



## Blinkblink

bookgirl said:


> Has anyone noticed that attractions change prices?  I knew I'd eventually need to get Fantasy Faire to do a Cinderella Quest, but it was 32,000 and so I put it off.  After I saved up 65,000 to clear some land I went back and started to build up magic to purchase it.  I looked at it again last night and it was 13,500. Not on sale just cheaper.  Do the prices change?  If so should I not buy stuff early and instead always let it sit around and wait?



I noticed the price of the Fantasia Gardens was 230, now it is 180. Also not on sale, just less.  I have been saving up for it, now I am closer! I already have the Faire so I didn't notice that one.  Has anything else changed? 

Also, in the past 2-3 days I seem to be getting a lower percent chance of decorations from my chests and a higher chance of magic.  Anyone else experience this? I've gotten only 2 lamps in the last 4 days, the rest magic or character tokens. Actually useful stuff.


----------



## Princess4

how is everyone doing with the brooms?  i will reach the final milestone today and in the top 5 for gems next time everything will be in storage so i can find them they hide behind things and make me mad


----------



## supernova

AJ1983 said:


> New promo Maximus + 150 gems for $13.99


I refuse to give these people are dime for a silly online game.


----------



## bookgirl

Blinkblink said:


> I noticed the price of the Fantasia Gardens was 230, now it is 180. Also not on sale, just less.  I have been saving up for it, now I am closer! I already have the Faire so I didn't notice that one.  Has anything else changed?
> 
> Also, in the past 2-3 days I seem to be getting a lower percent chance of decorations from my chests and a higher chance of magic.  Anyone else experience this? I've gotten only 2 lamps in the last 4 days, the rest magic or character tokens. Actually useful stuff.




I haven't noticed any other reductions but in the last few days I've gotten over a dozen silver, two gold and a platinum chest.  I'm holding on to the gold and platinum. I even bought (out of leftover FF Magic) another storage space for chests so that I didn't have to risk an exchange of any good chests if I got an auto pop up chest.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## mmmears

bookgirl said:


> I haven't noticed any other reductions but in the last few days I've gotten over a dozen silver, two gold and a platinum chest.  I'm holding on to the gold and platinum. I even bought (out of leftover FF Magic) another storage space for chests so that I didn't have to risk an exchange of any good chests if I got an auto pop up chest.



You are very lucky.  In the past couple of days I think I got 1 or 2 silver and a bunch of bronze chests.  I've only ever had 2 platinum -- one gave me gloves and the other gave me a log bench.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

bluecruiser said:


> Those who spend money on the game are keeping the game from shutting down and allowing you to continue to play for free. The fact that the game is virtual does not mean the people who developed it (and continue to enhance and support it) work for free. Nor does it mean their server and other equipment costs are free. If you enjoy playing the game you should consider spending at least a little money on it if you can afford it.


Yeah no.


----------



## Drizzle2008

But with all the log benches, lamp posts, topiaries and trees I've gotten from chests, I'm afraid it'll bog the game down to unplayable.....so an option to trade or sell them off please, thank you very much haha!


----------



## supernova

supernova said:


> I refuse to give these people are dime for a silly online game.





bluecruiser said:


> Those who spend money on the game are keeping the game from shutting down and allowing you to continue to play for free. The fact that the game is virtual does not mean the people who developed it (and continue to enhance and support it) work for free. Nor does it mean their server and other equipment costs are free. If you enjoy playing the game you should consider spending at least a little money on it if you can afford it.


I refuse to give these people are dime for a silly online game.


----------



## supernova

Drizzle2008 said:


> But with all the log benches, lamp posts, topiaries and trees I've gotten from chests, I'm afraid it'll bog the game down to unplayable.....so an option to trade or sell them off please, thank you very much haha!


 Can anyone explain to me where the lifetime visitors matter in the game?  I see the little counter thingie, but my gameplay doesn't seem to be impacted by the number of visitors.  Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## cakester

supernova said:


> Can anyone explain to me where the lifetime visitors matter in the game?  I see the little counter thingie, but my gameplay doesn't seem to be impacted by the number of visitors.  Unless I'm missing something?



Increased visitor count increases the chances of guests with wishes to be fulfilled for your happiness level.


----------



## cakester

I am officially done with gameplay at this point. Just sent Cinderella to be leveled up to 10...


----------



## mrzrich

cakester said:


> I am officially done with gameplay at this point. Just sent Cinderella to be leveled up to 10...



How are you getting those slippers to drop?  I can't even get her to level 2 because Charming refuses to give me a shoe!


----------



## RextheDinosaur

Found a platinum chest today from doing a character quest. Happily surprised. Although I'm holding out to open it in hopes they change the chests a bit. I want Splash Mountain, not a lamp post.


----------



## bookgirl

Does anyone know if the Jewel Display is important?  I got one out of a silver yesterday and don't know whether or not to waste land on it.  I'm kind of tight and if it's big and not as important I'll just hold on for a while.


----------



## 2010_Bride

mrzrich said:


> How are you getting those slippers to drop?  I can't even get her to level 2 because Charming refuses to give me a shoe!



I found the second slipper a NIGHTMARE for Charmimg to get, but once it FINALLY dropped, the others to level her up are much easier. Plus, Cindy can go get her own slipper on an 8hour quest.


----------



## Didymus

Princess4 said:


> how is everyone doing with the brooms?  i will reach the final milestone today and in the top 5 for gems next time everything will be in storage so i can find them they hide behind things and make me mad


If I got all 8 brooms every hour that is left I would reach the final milestone. Considering I'm working 8 of those hours, it's not going to happen


----------



## cakester

mrzrich said:


> How are you getting those slippers to drop?  I can't even get her to level 2 because Charming refuses to give me a shoe!



The first shoe was a nightmare! I think it took me about 4 days of constant play for that first shoe to drop... make sure you have your happiness level up around 99% Ecstatic as possible, plus try and run parades when you want to collect. That definitely helped! And yes, once you level her up to level 2, you can get shoes out of Cinderella with an 8-hour solo quest. I ran Charming and Cinderella solely on shoe quests, and let the other characters, parade float, and attractions drop their other needed tokens.


----------



## fab1976

bookgirl said:


> Does anyone know if the Jewel Display is important?  I got one out of a silver yesterday and don't know whether or not to waste land on it.  I'm kind of tight and if it's big and not as important I'll just hold on for a while.



I have about 5 of them. Not important at all!


----------



## PrincessS121212

bookgirl said:


> Does anyone know if the Jewel Display is important?  I got one out of a silver yesterday and don't know whether or not to waste land on it.  I'm kind of tight and if it's big and not as important I'll just hold on for a while.


It is a small decoration, about the size of a burger stand, but does nothing but look mildly sparkly.


----------



## bookgirl

Thanks if it's little I can just put it out for visitor good will. I just don't have space for big things since I know there are some attractions I'll need to build.


----------



## BStew

Still waiting for gloves... Have opened two platinum and three gold chests....


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Every character available is 100% levelled to 10...officially bored now. Let's hope we get an update this week and some new characters! I was really disappointed that Cinderella didn't have a quest once levelled to 10. I was hoping I'd get at least one more quest out of her.


----------



## Narky06

bookgirl said:


> Thanks if it's little I can just put it out for visitor good will. I just don't have space for big things since I know there are some attractions I'll need to build.


I put out a bunch of my hanging lanterns and log benches...in two days I've gained almost 200,000 people!!!! It took me 1.5 months to get over a million!!!!


----------



## kyrkea333

I've been trying to get Cinderella's first shoe for about two weeks now. Should it really be taking me that long? I'm sending Charming almost exclusively for that and haven' t had any tokens drop from him.


----------



## shaynar

Is anyone else frustrated that Mother Gothel had no quests? I feel like she was difficult to get and to collect her tokens are all 12 hours quests, but then she comes on scene and nothing? I'm upgrading her to 5 as we speak to I'm not sure if she gets some later....


----------



## FloranaPrincess

shaynar said:


> Is anyone else frustrated that Mother Gothel had no quests? I feel like she was difficult to get and to collect her tokens are all 12 hours quests, but then she comes on scene and nothing? I'm upgrading her to 5 as we speak to I'm not sure if she gets some later....


She gets quests at level 5 and 7 from memory.


----------



## FenDavyO

I appear to have a rogue burger stand!


----------



## DisneyPrincess2288

i have the game on my iphone and i really want to play it on my computer. my game is connected thru facebook but my computer keeps making me play the game from the beginning. does anyone know if you can link your iphone game to your microsoft 10 computer?


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Maleidys Perez

Why is my happiness level decreasing when I don't play?


----------



## Maleidys Perez

I want to buy MOOOOOOOOOOOOORE gems, but they're not letting me.


----------



## Maleidys Perez

becouse they're saying "NO!"


----------



## mar7967

Maleidys Perez said:


> Why is my happiness level decreasing when I don't play?


Because that's how the game works - that's how they try to keep you playing! Think of it as people being less happy because you are neglecting them and the park.


----------



## Quellman

mar7967 said:


> Because that's how the game works - that's how they try to keep you playing! Think of it as people being less happy because you are neglecting them and the park.


Ahh the great tamagotchi syndrome is back!


----------



## Peachkins

I'm getting to the point where I'm just about done with this game.  The whole chest thing has just put me over the edge.  Since it started, I've found two gold and two platinum chests.  One of the platinum chests I lost, because right after I got it, the game crashed.  Contacted customer service, but of course I've heard absolutely nothing from them.  What did I get in the chests I did find and get to keep?  Coins I don't need, a Mr. Incredible character token, and an Incredibles bench (I already had several anyway).  Since there's almost nothing left that I want right now to buy with gems, I went ahead and spent some on a couple of platinum chests.  More magic and a wooden bench from those.  A WOODEN BENCH. Seriously, why is that even an option for a platinum chest?  I have so many benches, lampposts, and Pluto topiaries at this point I've lost count.  I literally don't have space to put them all even if I wanted to.  Speaking of space, when are they going to open up more areas, especially around Space Mountain?  

It's not just the chests though.  The constant crashing is annoying.  It's gotten better since I've slowed down with collecting coins and tokens and also waited to start parades until I'm pretty much done.  It wouldn't be so bad if I could bring the game back up quickly, but it takes soooo long to load.  The game in general has also become very time-consuming as my park and the amount of characters has grown.  I hate to drop it- I love the characters and graphics, and I've invested a lot of time into it (not money though, thankfully), but it's just not that fun anymore.  Anyway, sorry for the rant, but it feels good to vent.


----------



## keenercam

I feel like the developers have kind of dropped the ball on this.  The game is no longer interesting.  I have every character it was possible to get. Mother G and Cinderella are the last to reach level 10.  MG is at 9 and only needs 5 daggers and 1 ears.  Cindy is at level 9 and only needs 1 slipper.  The last few tokens have taken nearly a week to drop.  Once I get those 7 last tokens, I can't imagine anything about the game as it stands currently keeping my interest.  As it is, there are no quests and there are so few tasks that yield tokens since I hardly need anything.  And my parade floats are not giving up tokens at all.  The whole treasure chest thing is a bit absurd since I have more magic than I could ever imagine needing, and there is no land to open up to place more concessions, decorations, or attractions.  Something is going to have to be added to this soon.


----------



## Wdw1015

Duplicate post - ignore


----------



## Peachkins

keenercam said:


> I feel like the developers have kind of dropped the ball on this.  The game is no longer interesting.  I have every character it was possible to get. Mother G and Cinderella are the last to reach level 10.  MG is at 9 and only needs 5 daggers and 1 ears.  Cindy is at level 9 and only needs 1 slipper.  The last few tokens have taken nearly a week to drop.  Once I get those 7 last tokens, I can't imagine anything about the game as it stands currently keeping my interest.  As it is, there are no quests and there are so few tasks that yield tokens since I hardly need anything.  And my parade floats are not giving up tokens at all.  The whole treasure chest thing is a bit absurd since I have more magic than I could ever imagine needing, and there is no land to open up to place more concessions, decorations, or attractions.  Something is going to have to be added to this soon.



Yeah, the lack of space has been very annoying. I got a bunch of space in the Small World area within a short period of time, and nothing since. Not that it matters too much unless they add some new attractions to buy. I have almost every attraction available right now, and I'm not even putting my own money into the game. I haven't been buying the super expensive characters either though.


----------



## liljc

This is probably not a bad problem to have


----------



## keenercam

Great job, liljc.  I always try to keep one spot open in storage in case a good level chest pops up.  So, I open Silvers if I have to in order to keep a spot open.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

So the DMK team instagram hinted at pirates coming to DMK. It's a group of the staff in pirate eye patches. Hopefully this means Adventureland will open soon with the ride Pirates of the Caribbean included!!!


----------



## darkfiry

RextheDinosaur said:


> So the DMK team instagram hinted at pirates coming to DMK. It's a group of the staff in pirate eye patches. Hopefully this means Adventureland will open soon with the ride Pirates of the Caribbean included!!!


Hoping for nothing involving chests!!!


----------



## Aeriee

Is Merryweather worth spending gems on? I'm very picky about what I spend my gems on. I'm in the process of trying to welcome zurg, Donald Duck and Fauna.


----------



## supernova

shaynar said:


> Is anyone else frustrated that Mother Gothel had no quests? I feel like she was difficult to get and to collect her tokens are all 12 hours quests, but then she comes on scene and nothing? I'm upgrading her to 5 as we speak to I'm not sure if she gets some later....


What???  I have all characters (though still no sign of Prince Charming so no Cinderella).  Welcoming Gothel now and she will be done by 3pm tomorrow.   So glad to hear that she won't have a thing to do while trying to level her up.  What the heck?


----------



## supernova

Aeriee said:


> Is Merryweather worth spending gems on? I'm very picky about what I spend my gems on. I'm in the process of trying to welcome zurg, Donald Duck and Fauna.


You will need her to complete quests.


----------



## Princess4

So it was brought up a while ago anyone make a treasure map? They are popping up in new places.  I would love a map even if it's just an artist drawing.  Anyone out there draw one? I would but I have no skills thanks!!


----------



## shiringn

Aeriee said:


> Is Merryweather worth spending gems on? I'm very picky about what I spend my gems on. I'm in the process of trying to welcome zurg, Donald Duck and Fauna.



I bought her yesterday. Except for 2-3 4 hours quests ,she does nothing. Maybe if i levele her up sth happen, i dont know. She s at level 2


----------



## shiringn

Peachkins said:


> I'm getting to the point where I'm just about done with this game.  The whole chest thing has just put me over the edge.  Since it started, I've found two gold and two platinum chests.  One of the platinum chests I lost, because right after I got it, the game crashed.  Contacted customer service, but of course I've heard absolutely nothing from them.  What did I get in the chests I did find and get to keep?  Coins I don't need, a Mr. Incredible character token, and an Incredibles bench (I already had several anyway).  Since there's almost nothing left that I want right now to buy with gems, I went ahead and spent some on a couple of platinum chests.  More magic and a wooden bench from those.  A WOODEN BENCH. Seriously, why is that even an option for a platinum chest?  I have so many benches, lampposts, and Pluto topiaries at this point I've lost count.  I literally don't have space to put them all even if I wanted to.  Speaking of space, when are they going to open up more areas, especially around Space Mountain?
> 
> It's not just the chests though.  The constant crashing is annoying.  It's gotten better since I've slowed down with collecting coins and tokens and also waited to start parades until I'm pretty much done.  It wouldn't be so bad if I could bring the game back up quickly, but it takes soooo long to load.  The game in general has also become very time-consuming as my park and the amount of characters has grown.  I hate to drop it- I love the characters and graphics, and I've invested a lot of time into it (not money though, thankfully), but it's just not that fun anymore.  Anyway, sorry for the rant, but it feels good to vent.



I almost lost hope too, i had 3-4 platinum and 3 gold chest and no gloves, but 3 days ago i got a platinum and a gold, and i recieved my gloves from them. So dont lose hope and dont spend money or gem on chests. Its completely random. U will get your gloves


----------



## KM5664

supernova said:


> You will need her to complete quests.


Do you mean that I'll be required to purchase Merryweather if I want to finish the Sleeping Beauty story line?


----------



## darkfiry

Merryweather is not required! None of the premium character ever are. What are you looking for in a premium character? She's useful for Sleeping Beauty tokens, but they're already fairly easy to get with the other four characters.


----------



## supernova

KM5664 said:


> Do you mean that I'll be required to purchase Merryweather if I want to finish the Sleeping Beauty story line?


 Unfortunately, I didn't pay too much attention to that.  So I can't say for certain (hopefully somebody can) verify whether or not she's needed to complete the story.  Me, I just wanted to be sure to have every character, just in case.  Now that I'm looking back, I can see that there were some characters who weren't needed, I suppose.  But this is all in hindsite.  Hopefully someone who is currently at that level can help us out?


----------



## supernova

supernova said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't pay too much attention to that.  So I can't say for certain (hopefully somebody can) verify whether or not she's needed to complete the story.  Me, I just wanted to be sure to have every character, just in case.  Now that I'm looking back, I can see that there were some characters who weren't needed, I suppose.  But this is all in hindsite.  Hopefully someone who is currently at that level can help us out?


 Oops.  And there it was just above my post on the following page.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## KM5664

supernova said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't pay too much attention to that.  So I can't say for certain (hopefully somebody can) verify whether or not she's needed to complete the story.  Me, I just wanted to be sure to have every character, just in case.  Now that I'm looking back, I can see that there were some characters who weren't needed, I suppose.  But this is all in hindsite.  Hopefully someone who is currently at that level can help us out?





darkfiry said:


> Merryweather is not required! None of the premium character ever are. What are you looking for in a premium character? She's useful for Sleeping Beauty tokens, but they're already fairly easy to get with the other four characters.



Thanks guys! I was worried for a second  I don't seem to be able to save up gems as quickly as the rest of you guys and have also been considering who to buy. Ultimately I'd like to have everyone, but as I will not spend real money on the game I have a feeling it will take a very long time.


----------



## Aeriee

darkfiry said:


> Merryweather is not required! None of the premium character ever are. What are you looking for in a premium character? She's useful for Sleeping Beauty tokens, but they're already fairly easy to get with the other four characters.


I'm having a hard time getting the tokens for fauna (the ear hats and he green fairy hat). So I'm thinking she might help speed along getting fauna and the rest of the sleeping beauty characters? I have all the premium characters except Rex and wall-E, I just want to make sure it's worth is because I did buy boo and I don't think she's been helpful at all.


----------



## supernova

Aeriee said:


> I'm having a hard time getting the tokens for fauna (the ear hats and he green fairy hat). So I'm thinking she might help speed along getting fauna and the rest of the sleeping beauty characters? I have all the premium characters except Rex and wall-E, I just want to make sure it's worth is because I did buy boo and I don't think she's been helpful at all.


Rex was very helpful in leveling up Zurg.


----------



## tweeter

Aeriee said:


> I'm having a hard time getting the tokens for fauna (the ear hats and he green fairy hat). So I'm thinking she might help speed along getting fauna and the rest of the sleeping beauty characters? I have all the premium characters except Rex and wall-E, I just want to make sure it's worth is because I did buy boo and I don't think she's been helpful at all.



I found Boo very helpful for Randall's ear hats. She was more consistent than the other quests.


----------



## keenercam

I am leveling up my last character to level 10 (Mother Goethel).  Once she's done, I'm not sure I'll bother to play the game if there's no new content.


----------



## Maleidys Perez

I recently unlcoked Cinderella, Mike Wazowski & Boo.


----------



## Maleidys Perez

Rex costs 295 gems, as Boo costs 395 gems


----------



## Maleidys Perez

I didnt' welcome them


----------



## Maleidys Perez

but when I welcomed Jessie, I unlocked Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge and Rex and later I welcomed them (except for Rex, which costs 295 gems)


----------



## Maleidys Perez

But soon, I wanna unlock Flora, Fauna and Merryweather


----------



## UmmYeahOk

keenercam said:


> I am leveling up my last character to level 10 (Mother Goethel).  Once she's done, I'm not sure I'll bother to play the game if there's no new content.



Yeah. I really don't know what to do. I have several premium characters I got by collecting gems, and the only think left for me to do is leveling up my characters in hopes that Merlin will finally appear and let me unlock the back of fantasyland. Were you able to do this, and if so, do you remember what character prompted it?


----------



## mar7967

UmmYeahOk said:


> Yeah. I really don't know what to do. I have several premium characters I got by collecting gems, and the only think left for me to do is leveling up my characters in hopes that Merlin will finally appear and let me unlock the back of fantasyland. Were you able to do this, and if so, do you remember what character prompted it?


The back of fantasyland is not unlockable yet.


----------



## Wonderlands

I'm just gingerly leveling my characters up now since I'm all caught up. It's rather relaxing.

Still waiting for the next update though!


----------



## JenJen0604

I have to welcome Roz and Celia as my next quests.  Also, to purchase Fantasy Faire for Cinderella's quests but I have no room for that.  And no magic! I feel very poor in this game lol


----------



## mmmears

I hope there is an update soon.  Right now I'm just leveling up my characters (most are at Level 9 now) so it's not like it's an active process, just click once and wait 24 hours to click on the next one...) I'm hoping something more exciting is coming along soon.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mar7967 said:


> The back of fantasyland is not unlockable yet.



So... They brought in Cinderella before allowing people to unlock Fantasyland? It gave me something to do, especially since I was still working on acquiring Mother Gothel, but basically anyone who has been playing every day since release, or anyone that has either paid real money, hacked the game, or had their kid frivolously speed up pointless tasks are stuck doing nothing but leveling up. Collecting chests is the only real thing that brings me back, but I don't really need anything in them. My happiness level has gone down because of this even though I still somehow play several times a day.


----------



## wendinator

Claw bots are back.


----------



## Princess4

wendinator said:


> Claw bots are back.


i saw that but i work today so i am gonna wait till tonight to start please let us know how many and if its hourly 3 hours when they respawn thank you


----------



## bookgirl

It's 8 bots.


----------



## KM5664

wendinator said:


> Claw bots are back.



I'm already frustrated with it. One hour from the start (10AM CST) and my second round hasn't shown up yet. I definitely wouldn't mind if there's a two hour break in between, but I already have people in my leaderboard with 24 and 16 bots! There's no way that should be possible without cheating - makes me not even want to bother with trying.

EDIT: Now after I have collected 32 clawbots, it seems that things are back to normal. The two people who did have 24 bots by 30 minutes after the event started do not seem to have progressed. I wonder if it was just a glitch in the game or if they actually got removed for time tampering. Either way, I'm still in the running!


----------



## mmmears

KM5664 said:


> I'm already frustrated with it. One hour from the start (10AM CST) and my second round hasn't shown up yet. I definitely wouldn't mind if there's a two hour break in between, but I already have people in my leaderboard with 24 and 16 bots! There's no way that should be possible without cheating - makes me not even want to bother with trying.



Same thing here.  Not worth my time since that 24 was even before I could try for the second time.


ETA:  This is not the kind of update I was hoping for.


----------



## manda3866

I completely agree! I keep thinking there is something I'm missing when these events pop up, but the more I play the more I realize there's no way for me to fairly top the leaderboard.


----------



## KM5664

Princess4 said:


> i saw that but i work today so i am gonna wait till tonight to start please let us know how many and if its hourly 3 hours when they respawn thank you



Looks like it's 8 every two hours.


----------



## FoSho7787

Wonderlands said:


> I'm just gingerly leveling my characters up now since I'm all caught up. It's rather relaxing.
> 
> Still waiting for the next update though!


I like your picture! - My gf is a huge fan of B&TB! I would also enjoy the next update to include a 90s classic movie; such as, B&TB or Aladdin!


----------



## FoSho7787

ENOUGH!!!! I'm opening THAT can of worms!
Aside from the Claw Bots, did anybody else see the picture on Instagram with the eyepatch and then the blurred attraction on Facebook today? I HOPE it's the rest of Peter Pan, but I have a sinking feeling that it may be Pirates of The Carribean? Although Pirates would not deter me from continuing to play the game, I feel that it is a sharp turn away from the classic cartoon Disney characters that we have seen thus far.
I've also thought that one of the Three Musketeers has an eyepatch, too?
Thoughts?


----------



## pangle102

I personally like the chests! I'm heading towards the end of the game and the magic has been helpful! Especially when I needed 200,000 plus magic!  I think it's a good lead into the Pirates of the Caribbean! Hoping the update comes soon! I heard it might show up on "talk like a pirate" day. I just hope it is a part of the main storyline, as I'm collecting Mother G items right now! Just trying to stay positive! I had to stop reading this forum for awhile because people were bringing me down!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Did anyone see the new Disney app they released? It's another building game like this one except it only focuses on Beauty and the Beast, Tangled and Frozen. I was tempted to download and see how it is but between playing this and playing Kingdom Hearts Unchained I can't get sucked into another game. I'm interested to see how it is though..


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Did anyone see the new Disney app they released? It's another building game like this one except it only focuses on Beauty and the Beast, Tangled and Frozen. I was tempted to download and see how it is but between playing this and playing Kingdom Hearts Unchained I can't get sucked into another game. I'm interested to see how it is though..



No, what is it called?


----------



## bluekirty

FoSho7787 said:


> ENOUGH!!!! I'm opening THAT can of worms!
> Aside from the Claw Bots, did anybody else see the picture on Instagram with the eyepatch and then the blurred attraction on Facebook today? I HOPE it's the rest of Peter Pan, but I have a sinking feeling that it may be Pirates of The Carribean? Although Pirates would not deter me from continuing to play the game, I feel that it is a sharp turn away from the classic cartoon Disney characters that we have seen thus far.
> I've also thought that one of the Three Musketeers has an eyepatch, too?
> Thoughts?



Well, the game is supposed to be somewhat based on the Disney Parks, so I'm happy to see the possibility of Pirates coming.  I just wish it was classic Pirates, but I imagine Jack will be one of the characters. I do hope they'll do Haunted Mansion with Ezra, Gus, and Phineas (hopefully with Hatbox as well). 



BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Did anyone see the new Disney app they released? It's another building game like this one except it only focuses on Beauty and the Beast, Tangled and Frozen. I was tempted to download and see how it is but between playing this and playing Kingdom Hearts Unchained I can't get sucked into another game. I'm interested to see how it is though..





DisneyFanJenn said:


> No, what is it called?



Disney Enchanted Tales.  I downloaded it yesterday and started the Beauty and the Beast story.  It's alright.  Somewhat similar to DMK but it looks like you'll have more flexibility where you place things at.  And the game is set where the story is set (so for B&TB it's the town Belle is from)


----------



## FoSho7787

DisneyFanJenn said:


> No, what is it called?


Disney Enchanted Tales..... I'm a little beside myself right now. Some of us have been hardcore hoping for Beauty and the Beast and Frozen, and here they are on this OTHER Disney game?? That's a little ridiculous.... it's a kingdom building game, where characters can do tasks together to complete quests and gain more territory..... What a weird business model for Disney.... seems a bit repetitive....


----------



## Princess4

KM5664 said:


> Looks like it's 8 every two hours.


thank you


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

FoSho7787 said:


> Disney Enchanted Tales..... I'm a little beside myself right now. Some of us have been hardcore hoping for Beauty and the Beast and Frozen, and here they are on this OTHER Disney game?? That's a little ridiculous.... it's a kingdom building game, where characters can do tasks together to complete quests and gain more territory..... What a weird business model for Disney.... seems a bit repetitive....



This makes me wonder if we'll ever see them in DMK. It could be possible still since Tangled is in both.. But I do agree it's repetitive. I think DMK seems better, although I haven't tried the other one so I don't know for sure. Instead of spending time creating an almost same type of game they should've just spent that time focusing on giving us better things for DMK.


----------



## bluekirty

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> This makes me wonder if we'll ever see them in DMK. It could be possible still since Tangled is in both.. But I do agree it's repetitive. I think DMK seems better, although I haven't tried the other one so I don't know for sure. Instead of spending time creating an almost same type of game they should've just spent that time focusing on giving us better things for DMK.


Gameloft isn't the developer of Disney Enchanted Tales (listed as Disney itself), so I don't think we have to worry about resources being pulled away from further development of DET (unless Disney hired some of them away from Gameloft).  

And there's no reason why Beauty and the Beast can't be in both.  As you mention, Tangled is in both.


----------



## bluekirty

Sorry, I know this is my third post in about six posts, but I'm a long time lurker that finally created my account.



FoSho7787 said:


> it's a kingdom building game, where characters can do tasks together to complete quests and gain more territory..... What a weird business model for Disney.... seems a bit repetitive....


Repetition in Disney online games?  Weird.  Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to play Frozen Free Fall.  Or was that Maleficent Free Fall?  Or Cinderella Free Fall?...


----------



## PrincessS121212

Like everyone else, I've only got 3 characters left to level up to 10, and then other than waiting for splash mountain, I have nothing left to do until they do an update.

In the meantime, one thing I haven't seen answered at all in this forum is, can you cap out on levels, and if so, at what level?  I know I'm level 38, and I've seen a few people in the 40-42 range but what level is everyone else?


----------



## DisNerd0728

I STILL have not gotten the gloves..... I stopped checking multiple times daily & took a break for a few days. Came back on & a gold AND platinum chest dropped. I was thinking this is finally it.... NOPE I got magic & a Pete hat token........ Took another break for a few days... Only issue with that is my happiness has plummeted.... Now I don't want to update anyone who's tokens may appear in gold & platinum for fear that will happen again..... WOMP


----------



## kyrkea333

JenJen0604 said:


> I have to welcome Roz and Celia as my next quests.  Also, to purchase Fantasy Faire for Cinderella's quests but I have no room for that.  And no magic! I feel very poor in this game lol


As I read somewhere up thread, a previous poster mentioned they were able to collect lots of magic with placing lots of hat stands. I've placed quite a few and have fairly quickly gotten to the point where I don't need to worry about having enough magic any more! And I'm not too far past where you are in the game.


----------



## Aeriee

I'm in the process of getting the tokens to welcome zurg (only need 4 more ear hats) and Donald (I still have so far to go!) but my question is, do they contribute to the actual story line at all?


----------



## AJGolden1013

kyrkea333 said:


> As I read somewhere up thread, a previous poster mentioned they were able to collect lots of magic with placing lots of hat stands. I've placed quite a few and have fairly quickly gotten to the point where I don't need to worry about having enough magic any more! And I'm not too far past where you are in the game.



How many hat stands do you have? I have 11 hat stands, 13 hamburger stands, and 10 churro stands.  I have found that churro stands give the most magic but only once every six hours.  So I'm curious how many hat stands you have.  I would build more stands but I haven't got the room


----------



## bookgirl

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> This makes me wonder if we'll ever see them in DMK. It could be possible still since Tangled is in both.. But I do agree it's repetitive. I think DMK seems better, although I haven't tried the other one so I don't know for sure. Instead of spending time creating an almost same type of game they should've just spent that time focusing on giving us better things for DMK.



I got this last night to try. It's a similar model of game type but the Enchanted Tales is much simpler.  It's a kids version like maybe 6-10. So if the reading or strategies were the same as DMK I'd say it was bad but it's a good thing for younger players.


----------



## Didymus

The new game is targeting a lot younger of a player


DisNerd0728 said:


> I STILL have not gotten the gloves..... I stopped checking multiple times daily & took a break for a few days. Came back on & a gold AND platinum chest dropped. I was thinking this is finally it.... NOPE I got magic & a Pete hat token........ Took another break for a few days... Only issue with that is my happiness has plummeted.... Now I don't want to update anyone who's tokens may appear in gold & platinum for fear that will happen again..... WOMP


I would definitely avoid updating anyone until you get the gloves, but get that happiness up. Maybe it's just me but I find I have a lot more luck with getting what I'm after if my happiness is high


----------



## Didymus

AJGolden1013 said:


> How many hat stands do you have? I have 11 hat stands, 13 hamburger stands, and 10 churro stands.  I have found that churro stands give the most magic but only once every six hours.  So I'm curious how many hat stands you have.  I would build more stands but I haven't got the room


Move things around and store any decorations and you will have plenty of room. 100,000+ magic


----------



## emilyhuff

Did anyone see the Instagram post where it looks like new content is coming soon!!!! So excited!


----------



## kyrkea333

AJGolden1013 said:


> How many hat stands do you have? I have 11 hat stands, 13 hamburger stands, and 10 churro stands.  I have found that churro stands give the most magic but only once every six hours.  So I'm curious how many hat stands you have.  I would build more stands but I haven't got the room


I hadn't realized it, but I have 40! I'm well over 100,000 magic now and so am putting my hamburger stands away so I have more room to "landscape" with the 500 Pluto topiaries that I've gotten in my chests.


----------



## kyrkea333

Didymus said:


> Move things around and store any decorations and you will have plenty of room. 100,000+ magic


Right, and when you place the hat stands, the game finds spots that I wouldn't have thought would fit a stand.


----------



## chelynnah

AJGolden1013 said:


> How many hat stands do you have? I have 11 hat stands, 13 hamburger stands, and 10 churro stands.  I have found that churro stands give the most magic but only once every six hours.  So I'm curious how many hat stands you have.  I would build more stands but I haven't got the room


I find pretzel,stands to be the most effective.  I have about 20 hat stands and 40 pretzel stands give or take a couple.


----------



## Club33Mr.Toad

This game is incredibly boring now. Not that it wasn't before but it's so repetitive and nothing really happens. I've never dropped a penny on the game and happy about that cause tapping on pretzel stands and sending characters to a house and say he's doing something is unbearable now so Iam done with the game. I got Prince Charming but realizing the quests are meaningless and the game is very stale. Goodbye DMK, I'd say it was fun...but was it?


----------



## Taylor Nicole

I finally welcomed Donald,  of course it only took all summer!


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Club33Mr.Toad said:


> This game is incredibly boring now. Not that it wasn't before but it's so repetitive and nothing really happens. I've never dropped a penny on the game and happy about that cause tapping on pretzel stands and sending characters to a house and say he's doing something is unbearable now so Iam done with the game. I got Prince Charming but realizing the quests are meaningless and the game is very stale. Goodbye DMK, I'd say it was fun...but was it?


I'm giving it one more update to enthrall me, and if it's just as monotonous I'm giving it away.


----------



## beckylou

emilyhuff said:


> Did anyone see the Instagram post where it looks like new content is coming soon!!!! So excited!


I did!! Can't wait. The game has gotten pretty stale.


----------



## ChuckSap

beckylou said:


> I did!! Can't wait. The game has gotten pretty stale.



I am so close to finishing. I have 35/36 characters max'ed at level 10. Just need Eve who is at 9. Hard to get those hats when only Buzz/Woody can gain them. And I'm close to 1,000,000 magic. Yes, a million. I wish you could purchase gems or platinum cases with magic. I have not idea with to do with 1,000,000 magic. I can't buy any other items because I have no room. 

Once Eve is at level 10, I'll be finished unless new content comes out.


----------



## Ross J 82

ChuckSap said:


> I am so close to finishing. I have 35/36 characters max'ed at level 10. Just need Eve who is at 9. Hard to get those hats when only Buzz/Woody can gain them. And I'm close to 1,000,000 magic. Yes, a million. I wish you could purchase gems or platinum cases with magic. I have not idea with to do with 1,000,000 magic. I can't buy any other items because I have no room.
> 
> Once Eve is at level 10, I'll be finished unless new content comes out.



You can get them from their parade float as well


----------



## ChuckSap

Ross J 82 said:


> You can get them from their parade float as well



You are correct. I forgot to mention that. Thanks


----------



## emilyhuff

Captn Jack Sparrow is DEFINITELY coming soon along with a Kraken ride!!! If ya'll don't have instagram you need to follow Disney Magic Kingdoms to see the latest post!!!! so exciting!


----------



## lilclerk

The video is on the DMK facebook page too


----------



## FloranaPrincess

emilyhuff said:


> Captn Jack Sparrow is DEFINITELY coming soon along with a Kraken ride!!! If ya'll don't have instagram you need to follow Disney Magic Kingdoms to see the latest post!!!! so exciting!


The fact we can see him dancing in the gif with Barossa means that we are definitely getting them both


----------



## Wonderlands

I'm pretty sure that's Elizabeth Swann though?


----------



## bluekirty

Wonderlands said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Elizabeth Swann though?


That makes more sense.  I was wondering why Jack would be dancing with Barbosa.  Still, hopefully we'll get Barbosa and Will as well.

I don't think I can post images yet (or maybe the Facebook link isn't working here) , but I thought this one was funny on what to do with all the benches
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154536548329252&set=p.10154536548329252&type=3&theater


----------



## FloranaPrincess

bluekirty said:


> That makes more sense.  I was wondering why Jack would be dancing with Barbosa.  Still, hopefully we'll get Barbosa and Will as well.
> 
> I don't think I can post images yet (or maybe the Facebook link isn't working here) , but I thought this one was funny on what to do with all the benches
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154536548329252&set=p.10154536548329252&type=3&theater


I am so blind lol. I would like Barossa though, he's my favourite character XD


----------



## evilqueenmindy

yay!  I've been hoping pirates of the Caribbean was coming!


----------



## Princess4

Monday 9/19 is international talk like a pirate day so maybe update on that day or Friday in preparation for it?


----------



## Gymbomom

[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]

Does anyone see this ship? I've just now noticed it


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Gymbomom said:


> [GALLERY=]View attachment 194186 [/GALLERY]
> 
> Does anyone see this ship? I've just now noticed it


Yeah it's been there for a loooong time XD I think since about the second update.


----------



## Gymbomom

Haha. I think I vaguely remember it. Just now I'm thinking pirates and finally noticing it. Lol. Wonder if that's the section that will open up?


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I really hope they are gonna open up a new section when the Pirates come. They showed previews of the new attractions but they are placed over by the roller coaster which makes me think they aren't opening new land yet. Maybe they just don't wanna spoil it and show us the new land but if they don't open some up I'm not gonna have anywhere to put the new attractions!


----------



## BJ7644

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I really hope they are gonna open up a new section when the Pirates come. They showed previews of the new attractions but they are placed over by the roller coaster which makes me think they aren't opening new land yet. Maybe they just don't wanna spoil it and show us the new land but if they don't open some up I'm not gonna have anywhere to put the new attractions!



Agreed. A few months ago I would've said of course there will be new land. Nowadays I would be too shocked if there isn't.

Just hoping we don't have to obtain a deed from a chest first :/


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

BJ7644 said:


> Agreed. A few months ago I would've said of course there will be new land. Nowadays I would be too shocked if there isn't.
> 
> Just hoping we don't have to obtain a deed from a chest first :/



The chests scare me! Pirates and chests make sense to go together, way more so then it did with having to find Prince Charmings gloves. But a chest and having to find things to welcome a pirate, that makes sense. I'm really hoping we don't have to depend on chests to welcome anyone! 

And as far as land, even if we could just get like one new section by Space Mountain then I could at least move some things around.


----------



## bluekirty

Why are people concerned they won't add land?  They did during the Incredibles event.  But I've seen several posts here and on the Facebook page that people seem worried that there won't be more land. Now, I imagine it won't be as much land as we'd want, but they will open more land.


----------



## McCoy

It would seem to me they most likely will add more land, but even if not, despite having every attraction available in the game, I have way more than enough land at least for the two attractions they have previewed so far.  I may need to store a few of my 80 or 90 concession stands, but that certainly wouldn't be a surprise that I might have to do that.  But, if there are 4-5 new attractions, I am certain they'd give us more land for that.


----------



## RextheDinosaur

So I know we're getting another update, but how cool would it be if for Halloween they gave us Haunted Mansion?!  It would be the perfect time to introduce it and it's a Disney classic.


----------



## darkfiry

I just want another update soon! I don't think I can wait another week even if it'll be pirates day


----------



## Princess4

McCoy said:


> It would seem to me they most likely will add more land, but even if not, despite having every attraction available in the game, I have way more than enough land at least for the two attractions they have previewed so far.  I may need to store a few of my 80 or 90 concession stands, but that certainly wouldn't be a surprise that I might have to do that.  But, if there are 4-5 new attractions, I am certain they'd give us more land for that.


ya not understanding the issue for more land i have all attractions and like you enough room for the 2 new rides and agree if more rides are available they will have to open up more land


----------



## lilclerk

RextheDinosaur said:


> So I know we're getting another update, but how cool would it be if for Halloween they gave us Haunted Mansion?!  It would be the perfect time to introduce it and it's a Disney classic.


Maybe we'll get Nightmare Before Christmas around the holidays, and HM could come with that 

Wishful thinking, I know!


----------



## MummaBear78

Any one got issuse when they hit al toy barn you cant do anything else? 
I have little bow peep in there i think she causing the problem


----------



## karmstr112

Argh, all my characters are maxed out at 10 except for Zurg who I've been waiting for days to accumulate the last 3 hats. I really want him upgraded before the pirates arrive.


----------



## mmmears

I still have a few to get to L9 and quite a few to level 10 still, but I figure even with the update I will get to a "stuck" point again and then I can upgrade them.


----------



## ~PixieTink~

I am so addicted to this game. I'm currently on level 23 and awaiting the arrival of Cinderella into the game.


----------



## karmstr112

Help!!! Signed on this morning and my game has been wiped out. My notifications are correct but when I click thru it reset the game to level 1. I was waiting to upgrade my last character to level 10 had almost 1 mil magic at level 39 and now its all gone! I've already rebooted my computer and since I play on Windows 10 there aren't any other devices. What is the customer service phone or email?


----------



## lilclerk

Looks like iOS is getting the update this morning!  I'm on Android, nothing here yet.


----------



## CaerDallben

Yes. Just got the update. According to the update notes, there are 3 new characters, 3 new attractions and 4 decorations, plus the Pirates of the Caribbean float. They also mention new Enchanted Chests awards.


----------



## CaerDallben

The Incredibles got new quests!


----------



## KM5664

CaerDallben said:


> The Incredibles got new quests!



I saw that! Are they actually new quests though? For some reason I feel like I saw these dialogues during the Incredibles event. Either way, I'm excited to have something for them to all do finally.


----------



## ~PixieTink~

I am excited for the new Incredible quests as well as the new Pirates of the Caribbean Characters.


----------



## McCoy

Promotion for Jack Sparrow + 100 gems for $9.99


----------



## Nanners214

I was 2 bots away from final reward this am and NOT one single bot for last 3 hours. Not cool!!


----------



## Ross J 82

McCoy said:


> Promotion for Jack Sparrow + 100 gems for $9.99



How much is he in gems in first place?


----------



## McCoy

Ross J 82 said:


> How much is he in gems in first place?


450 gems


----------



## ~PixieTink~

McCoy said:


> 450 gems


Now I really have a big decision, do I just keep saving gems for Boo or keep going for Jack Sparrow now?


----------



## emilyhuff

did they open new land, like adventureland or anything?


----------



## JenJen0604

So, I am not as far along as everyone here is on this Board.  I still haven't battled Zurg and am trying to welcome Roz and Eve and afford to clear curses and buy cyclops sushi (currently).

My question is about the characters that need to be purchased via gems.  I only did pluto but see now that it also includes Wall-E, Rex, Boo, Jack Sparrow etc.  Do you eventually welcome all of these characters??  

I am not going to spend money to buy gems or welcome characters etc.


----------



## ~PixieTink~

emilyhuff said:


> did they open new land, like adventureland or anything?


No, they just added 3 Pirates of the Caribbean characters. Will Turner, Elizabeth Swann, and Jack Sparrow which can only be gotten buy purchasing 450 gems.


----------



## lilclerk

emilyhuff said:


> did they open new land, like adventureland or anything?


I think they opened a space in Tomorrowland next to Space, but not Adventureland... which is weird.


----------



## lilclerk

JenJen0604 said:


> My question is about the characters that need to be purchased via gems.  I only did pluto but see now that it also includes Wall-E, Rex, Boo, Jack Sparrow etc.  Do you eventually welcome all of these characters??
> 
> I am not going to spend money to buy gems or welcome characters etc.


There's one character from each franchise that is only able to be gotten with gems.  You can save up the gems you get from leveling characters, parades, and the movie theater to buy those, it will just take a while!  They also aren't necessary to play through the storyline, they just add a couple of quests and make it easier to get some tokens.


----------



## CaerDallben

Not sure if I like the fact that the Sea Serpent is a chest prize. I don't have Splash Mountain yet. I hope the adjusted the odds of getting platinum chests and the special rewards. Waiting 24 hours for a bench is very frustrating!


----------



## fab1976

Argh! I always manage to hit purchase when I see a new person is available for gem purchase and THEN realize there will be an offer for them! Should have paid the money for Jack. Ah well. Love that there are new Incredibles quests. And there are two new pieces of land by Space Mountain. One is available immediately to purchase for 150,000 I think it was and takes 24 hours. The other it says "complete more Tou Story quests". Hard to do that when I have them all done already and all Toy Story characters maxed at 10!


----------



## CaerDallben

The chests are just as frustrating as they have always been! I had a platinum one going since yesterday. It finally finished and got me an Antler Topiary. I guess I should be happy that I had never gotten one of those before, but I didn't really want one either.


----------



## purplejam

fab1976 said:


> Argh! I always manage to hit purchase when I see a new person is available for gem purchase and THEN realize there will be an offer for them! Should have paid the money for Jack. Ah well. Love that there are new Incredibles quests. And there are two new pieces of land by Space Mountain. One is available immediately to purchase for 150,000 I think it was and takes 24 hours. The other it says "complete more Tou Story quests". Hard to do that when I have them all done already and all Toy Story characters maxed at 10!



I used gems to bypass the wait time on the 1st piece of land. I was than able to purchase the piece that said 'toy story quests' I think it was 350,000 and is 24 hour wait.

In the update blurb it said there were 3 attractions but I can only see 2 - perhaps one will show up later ???


----------



## emilyhuff

I don't have that much magic saved up from upgrading all of my characters to 10! I am frustrated already!!!

In other news, the amount of tokens you need to upgrade some characters has changed and now some characters I had all the tokens for waiting to upgrade require more, which most are 8-12 hr tasks. UGH


----------



## ~PixieTink~

CaerDallben said:


> Not sure if I like the fact that the Sea Serpent is a chest prize. I don't have Splash Mountain yet. I hope the adjusted the odds of getting platinum chests and the special rewards. Waiting 24 hours for a bench is very frustrating!


I have been playing the game just over a month and a half and I believe I have only gotten 2 Platinum Chests.


----------



## CaerDallben

purplejam said:


> I used gems to bypass the wait time on the 1st piece of land. I was than able to purchase the piece that said 'toy story quests' I think it was 350,000 and is 24 hour wait.
> 
> In the update blurb it said there were 3 attractions but I can only see 2 - perhaps one will show up later ???



The third attraction (Sea Serpent) is on the platinum chests


----------



## purplejam

CaerDallben said:


> The third attraction (Sea Serpent) is on the platinum chests



Thanks - I've got a platinum chest ready in 4hours what are the chances lol


----------



## hopemax

I should have checked this thread before starting my game this morning.  In my main game (IOS), I have had all my available characters leveled up to 10, so for the last week or so, I've been sending everyone on either happiness tasks, or 8 or 12 hour tasks.  So I can get the update, and then do nothing with it for hours as I wait for people to finish their long tasks.  I am still waiting for gloves in that game, so no Cinderella characters yet.  Not happy about another chest attraction because I haven't seen a gold/platinum chest in I don't know how long.


----------



## CaerDallben

purplejam said:


> Thanks - I've got a platinum chest ready in 4hours what are the chances lol


I would say lower than before, since now there are more items. I also had one in progress and I got an antler topiary out of it.


----------



## liljc

fab1976 said:


> Argh! I always manage to hit purchase when I see a new person is available for gem purchase and THEN realize there will be an offer for them! Should have paid the money for Jack. Ah well. Love that there are new Incredibles quests. And there are two new pieces of land by Space Mountain. One is available immediately to purchase for 150,000 I think it was and takes 24 hours. The other it says "complete more Tou Story quests". Hard to do that when I have them all done already and all Toy Story characters maxed at 10!



I did the same thing.  I ended up using up all my gems on Jack Sparrow to get him.  No promotion ever popped up for him during the first 15 minutes I was playing the game after I did the new update so I didn't realize there was any kind of promotion.  I should have visited this forum first.  I've barely been logging on the past 3 weeks and stopped coming to this forum.  I got super bored with the game after I completed all the possible upgrades.   Oh well their loss too.  They could have gotten $9.99 from me if they would have offered the promotion right away instead of waiting.  Next time I run out of things to do in the game I'm not sure that I'll even be coming back especially now that I am out of gems.


----------



## LeCras

Has anyone on Android received the update yet? The wait is driving me crazy!


----------



## hopemax

JenJen0604 said:


> My question is about the characters that need to be purchased via gems.  I only did pluto but see now that it also includes Wall-E, Rex, Boo, Jack Sparrow etc.  Do you eventually welcome all of these characters??
> 
> I am not going to spend money to buy gems or welcome characters etc.



I have two games going.  One on my iPhone which I started Day 1, and one on Windows which I started about 6 weeks later.  I've never spent money in either game.  In my IOS game I have:  Pluto, Frozone and Wall E.  In my Windows game, I have:  Frozone, Rex and Merryweather.

In neither game, do I have Maximus or Boo.  In my first game, I have maxed out all the regular characters (I don't have Cinderella characters yet) so my gem earning potential is very limited.  I get 2 per day for the ads, 3-4 every couple days from the daily prize, and rarely through parades.  So it is going to take a LONG time to get the rest of the characters.  If I had to do it over, I would have skipped getting Wall E (although he is my favorite of the premium characters available) and gotten Merryweather and Rex.  You get 40 gems back when buying Merryweather for completing the set, and only like 10 for completing the Wall E set.  Then, I would feel like I had more characters even though I knew it was going to take another 1000 gems to get Maximus/Wall E.


----------



## hopemax

Oh great, so the Pirate flag needed for Will requires:  Jack Sparrow (premium character), Prince Charming (I'm still stuck on getting my first set of gloves), The Kraken attraction (requires gems) or chests.

This is going to hard for people who don't spend money on the game.


----------



## FenDavyO

LeCras said:


> Has anyone on Android received the update yet? The wait is driving me crazy!


Nothing here yet, I keep refreshing Google Play in the hope it appears!


----------



## JenJen0604

hopemax said:


> I have two games going.  One on my iPhone which I started Day 1, and one on Windows which I started about 6 weeks later.  I've never spent money in either game.  In my IOS game I have:  Pluto, Frozone and Wall E.  In my Windows game, I have:  Frozone, Rex and Merryweather.
> 
> In neither game, do I have Maximus or Boo.  In my first game, I have maxed out all the regular characters (I don't have Cinderella characters yet) so my gem earning potential is very limited.  I get 2 per day for the ads, 3-4 every couple days from the daily prize, and rarely through parades.  So it is going to take a LONG time to get the rest of the characters.  If I had to do it over, I would have skipped getting Wall E (although he is my favorite of the premium characters available) and gotten Merryweather and Rex.  You get 40 gems back when buying Merryweather for completing the set, and only like 10 for completing the Wall E set.  Then, I would feel like I had more characters even though I knew it was going to take another 1000 gems to get Maximus/Wall E.




Thank you for the response!  Would you recommend getting Rex??  Because I am beyond Type A personality, I was just kinda going to go down the line and he is the next to purchase after Pluto.  It sounds like Merryweather is definitely the right way to go!


----------



## ~PixieTink~

hopemax said:


> Oh great, so the Pirate flag needed for Will requires:  Jack Sparrow (premium character), Prince Charming (I'm still stuck on getting my first set of gloves), The Kraken attraction (requires gems) or chests.
> 
> This is going to hard for people who don't spend money on the game.


Looks like I won't be welcoming Will Turner into the game anytime soon.


----------



## KM5664

emilyhuff said:


> I don't have that much magic saved up from upgrading all of my characters to 10! I am frustrated already!!!
> 
> In other news, the amount of tokens you need to upgrade some characters has changed and now some characters I had all the tokens for waiting to upgrade require more, which most are 8-12 hr tasks. UGH



I noticed this too! At least with Rapunzel, Sully, and Pete. Definitely annoying.


----------



## hopemax

JenJen0604 said:


> Thank you for the response!  Would you recommend getting Rex??  Because I am beyond Type A personality, I was just kinda going to go down the line and he is the next to purchase after Pluto.  It sounds like Merryweather is definitely the right way to go!



Rex has been very good for Zurg hats, which was a problem in my first game.  So I like him.  And his tasks are cute.  But, then after him, I'd skip ahead for Merryweather.  She's cheap, and I was able to get her while still welcoming Sleeping Beauty characters so that makes her more useful.  Plus, after Rex, Boo - Wall E - Maximus are so expensive that by the time you get them, they are long past being useful.


----------



## mmmears

emilyhuff said:


> In other news, the amount of tokens you need to upgrade some characters has changed and now some characters I had all the tokens for waiting to upgrade require more, which most are 8-12 hr tasks. UGH



UGH is right.  I noticed that at least 3 of my characters who were all ready to move up to Level 10 now need more items.    Wish I had known that before I did the update.  I find this very annoying.


----------



## KM5664

hopemax said:


> Rex has been very good for Zurg hats, which was a problem in my first game.  So I like him.  And his tasks are cute.  But, then after him, I'd skip ahead for Merryweather.  She's cheap, and I was able to get her while still welcoming Sleeping Beauty characters so that makes her more useful.  Plus, after Rex, Boo - Wall E - Maximus are so expensive that by the time you get them, they are long past being useful.



This is what I've had trouble with. I only have Pluto but have 350 gems right now. I was considering getting Merryweather, but I'm so close to saving up for Jack Sparrow I think I've decided to wait for him when he can help welcome Will and Elizabeth.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

An 8 hour buzz task for Will's hat. I am disappointed. But at least I have more to do now!


----------



## hopemax

Good to see Gloves will be easier to obtain.  I was hoping they would do that.  Make it hard initially, but easier as they added content beyond Cinderella.  Now lets see how long I go between seeing gold/platinum chests. 

Wished we had known premium attractions would be in chests, because then I would have used all my gems on characters instead of attractions.  Lessons learned for my other game.  Whenever the Windows update drops.


----------



## Wdw1015

mmmears said:


> UGH is right.  I noticed that at least 3 of my characters who were all ready to move up to Level 10 now need more items.    Wish I had known that before I did the update.  I find this very annoying.


Happened to me too on several characters but to be honest, I don't mind since it gives me something to do!


----------



## purplejam

Just opened my platinum chest ............................ a banner lamp post


----------



## ~PixieTink~

purplejam said:


> Just opened my platinum chest ............................ a banner lamp post


OMG, that is so frustrating.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I did the update and it kinda made my game a bit laggy. Hopefully it'll smooth itself back out. 

I was gonna go ahead and spend gems for the Krakken but I have to wait for the land to finish opening because it's so big it fits nowhere. 

With the Pirates and the Incredible quests my quest list finally has a purpose again! It's nice to see a full list of things to do again!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

So excited for the arrival of pirates to the Game!  I finally have something to do!

Really hoping adventure land opens soon, the Kraken attraction, while cool as all get out, is positively ruining the ambiance of Fantasyland!


----------



## AJ1983

Anyone know how long before wecan get the update on Android?


----------



## fan1bsb97

Got the update, bought the Jack pack, the game is extremely slow now. I'm excited about the better prizes from chests...hopefully with my two device trick I can get some stuff.


----------



## chelynnah

Haven't read all the new posts yet, but has anyone else got characters where they were waiting to be levelled up now needing another token or two.  Sully, Pete and Celia were all max tokens for their current level, but now they all need one or two more hats.  I'm wondering if it's a glitch and they were lost, or if they have added an extra token or two required.

Oh, and a bit bummed (though it wasn't unexpected).  I started the game near the end of the incredibles vent.  I was 40 minutes from welcoming the son, so didn't get him.  I was hoping it would hold the progress, but Mrs Incredible is starting all her quests over 

Edit:



emilyhuff said:


> I don't have that much magic saved up from upgrading all of my characters to 10! I am frustrated already!!!
> 
> In other news, the amount of tokens you need to upgrade some characters has changed and now some characters I had all the tokens for waiting to upgrade require more, which most are 8-12 hr tasks. UGH



Just found this.  Glad to see I wasn't imagining it, and hadn't lost tokens

Edit 2:

Ahh, just saw the full update list.


----------



## Zameroth

Six platinum chests later...no gloves.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

bluecruiser said:


> The visual glitch that caused a “mustache” on Boo has been fixed.


good to know this take precedence over the game crashing at launch issue, GG gameloft


----------



## Stephyyyy1

I've been trying for two weeks to get Cinderella's glass slipper to upgrade her to level 2 so I can continue her quest but I've never got it! I make Prince Charming do the quest back to back and it never works. Also the last week my happiness has been on ecstatic so I should have more chance on getting it and it's still not working, it feels impossible!!! Don't know what to do now


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I just got the Jet packs attraction out of a silver chest!
I also haven't received any chests since sometime yesterday afternoon.  I wonder if the drop rate has been greatly reduced?  I never paid super close attention to it before, but it seemed I like I had one a couple times a day.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

evilqueenmindy said:


> I just got the Jet packs attraction out of a silver chest!
> I also haven't received any chests since sometime yesterday afternoon.  I wonder if the drop rate has been greatly reduced?  I never paid super close attention to it before, but it seemed I like I had one a couple times a day.


haha, right after I typed that, 2 chests showed up this morning.


----------



## cakester

ARG! Had a post all typed up but my computer decided to shut down my browser for update installation... 

Happy there is new stuff to do... The Pirates crew have been rendered pretty lifelike in their cartoon/animated/digital depictions. 

I will say that the $9.99 (USD) package deal for Capt. Jack Sparrow is pretty decent, and I'll be partaking in it (even though I have enough gems to get him outright right now...) once I pick up an iTunes GC from the grocery store later today (totally a first world problem/dilemma: not having enough funds in PayPal account, but not wanting a random $10.81 charge on my credit card, but willing to drive to the grocery store to get a GC to then get fuel points to save later on gas...).

The new rides are adorable. I'm a big fan of octopus/squid (both as an animal and as food!), so the Kraken ride is right up my alley. 

Super happy there are new quests for the Incredibles. They were pretty useless for a good 6-7 weeks...

Having Will's tokens as items you can get in chests has been a good thing, although my drops (2 silver chests, 2 bronze chests) have been solely for his ear hats if that helps anyone out (all characters are level 10 for me, so I have no competing tokens). If you have Prince Charming, his 60 min quest for the Pirate flags has yielded me a flag each task completion (with anywhere from a 72%-92% Ecstatic happiness level), so that's a pretty good drop rate, especially knowing that item is shared between Will, Jack, and Elizabeth. 

It'll be interesting to see if more Gold/Platinum chests pop up now that they've tweaked the rates on them... I've gotten 1 Platinum chest in the wild, and 3 Gold... pretty pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Ok now that I've completed a fair chunk of the incredible quests I'm noticing majority of them are repeats from the event. Maybe we are all experiencing a glitch or something?????


----------



## mar7967

FloranaPrincess said:


> Ok now that I've completed a fair chunk of the incredible quests I'm noticing majority of them are repeats from the event. Maybe we are all experiencing a glitch or something?????


 
They are all repeats. They acknowledged this in the release notes.

*Bug Fixes*

Character quests should now appear correctly for The Incredibles characters.
Note: Players who had previously completed part or all of The Incredibles character quests may see the same quests appearing again. Not to worry, this does not mean your progress has been lost in the Mega Event!


----------



## LeCras

Still no update - I keep checking both my phone and tablet but nothing... Is it just me?!?


----------



## lilclerk

AJ1983 said:


> Anyone know how long before wecan get the update on Android?


It's available now! Just popped up a little bit ago.


----------



## ~PixieTink~

A good night for me. I finally broke down a purchased something with real cash that I thought was important to keeping the game going for me and got the Promotional Pack with Jack Sparrow & 100 gems. I think it was a smart move. I used the gems and some of the ones I had saved to get The Kraken as well. I also welcomed Cinderella into the game after seemingly taking forever to gather all the stuff and potions needed for her.


----------



## mmmears

Wow, waiting 12 hours for that gold chest to open was sooooo worth it.  I really needed another Pluto topiary.  UGH!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Well I tried to do the offline delete data cheat with open platinum chests...worked ok for the first four times (got junk, no splash mountain), but the 5th the game started me over at the beginning have logged out and relogged back in, connected and reconnected with facebook, sent an email help request and nothing has worked. Three weeks now...I think I am done with this game. Not going to start over. Sad because the Pirate being added sounded like it would have made up for the boring Cinderella one.


----------



## McCoy

Airship Ariadne said:


> Well I tried to do the offline delete data cheat with open platinum chests...worked ok for the first four times (got junk, no splash mountain), but the 5th the game started me over at the beginning have logged out and relogged back in, connected and reconnected with facebook, sent an email help request and nothing has worked. Three weeks now...I think I am done with this game. Not going to start over. Sad because the Pirate being added sounded like it would have made up for the boring Cinderella one.


I tried it earlier today as well for about an hour. Never got anything better than more magic or the mine thing; no Splash Mountain or the new Pirates attraction.  Gave up after 15-20 tries.

Hopefully they eventually, someday, when they feel like it can help you get your game back!


----------



## DCNC

I have a glitch with the new update. I have 95% happiness on the ecstatic level but it shows the joyous face at the top.  Each new happiness bubble Shows ecstatic when they ar fulfilled but it doesn't change the top face. I guess it doesn't really matter since I'm still getting the ecstatic rewards. Anyone else have this?

I'm also annoyed some of my characters were ready to be leveled up and they raised the requirements.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

DCNC said:


> I have a glitch with the new update. I have 95% happiness on the ecstatic level but it shows the joyous face at the top.  Each new happiness bubble Shows ecstatic when they ar fulfilled but it doesn't change the top face. I guess it doesn't really matter since I'm still getting the ecstatic rewards. Anyone else have this?
> 
> I'm also annoyed some of my characters were ready to be leveled up and they raised the requirements.



That happened to me maybe two weeks ago. I was so confused how my happiness had dropped so much but when I came back to the game like an hour later it was all straightened out.


----------



## Princess4

fan1bsb97 said:


> Got the update, bought the Jack pack, the game is extremely slow now. I'm excited about the better prizes from chests...hopefully with my two device trick I can get some stuff.


yes love this trick got the new pirate ride from a gold chest and only had to do it 1 time also using it to get the tokens needed from bronze and silver chest got jack spent my gems before the promo but i had over 1000 gems so i was OK to spend waiting on getting items for will to welcome tonight after Cinderella is done on her 24 hour level up.  pirates are the only non level 10 characters so my book is free for upgrade


----------



## Princess4

for anyone without the update her is a good breakdown with pics https://jaysenheadleywrites.wordpre...irates-update/?iframe=true&theme_preview=true


----------



## fan1bsb97

Found my 3rd Platinum Chest....waiting until tomorrow to start opening it. I need to have enough time to use the two devices to get Splash Mountain, and not be doing it while trying to get ready for work. I also got Jet Packs from a gold chest. I still have 3 of those that I'm hoarding lol. Also gonna work on getting the new pirate ride. Already have the Kracken. I was pretty pissed with all the new token requirements but I caught up now. For anyone working on leveling up Eve, the boot quest is now down to two hours instead of four.

Oh and I spent all my magic on the new land lol. I have about 400 now.


----------



## shiringn

fan1bsb97 said:


> Found my 3rd Platinum Chest....waiting until tomorrow to start opening it. I need to have enough time to use the two devices to get Splash Mountain, and not be doing it while trying to get ready for work. I also got Jet Packs from a gold chest. I still have 3 of those that I'm hoarding lol. Also gonna work on getting the new pirate ride. Already have the Kracken. I was pretty pissed with all the new token requirements but I caught up now. For anyone working on leveling up Eve, the boot quest is now down to two hours instead of four.
> 
> Oh and I spent all my magic on the new land lol. I have about 400 now.


How is the two devices trick work?


----------



## fan1bsb97

shiringn said:


> How is the two devices trick work?



See this post
http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-magic-kingdoms-tips.3494259/page-146#post-56292545


----------



## fan1bsb97

I just found ANOTHER platinum chest. Two in one day!!!


----------



## ~PixieTink~

fan1bsb97 said:


> I just found ANOTHER platinum chest. Two in one day!!!


You need to play the lottery.


----------



## chelynnah

McCoy said:


> I tried it earlier today as well for about an hour. Never got anything better than more magic or the mine thing; no Splash Mountain or the new Pirates attraction.  Gave up after 15-20 tries.
> 
> Hopefully they eventually, someday, when they feel like it can help you get your game back!


I spent between 1-2 hours tonight for Splash.  Got several of the new rides, but since they're available in lower chests I stuck to my guns and eventually Splash turned up.  It's awesome, and the kids have been riding it


----------



## dkfoner

Had all of the items needed for Celia except the magic. Now I have the magic and three of my items are missing! What happened???


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Airship Ariadne said:


> Well I tried to do the offline delete data cheat with open platinum chests...worked ok for the first four times (got junk, no splash mountain), but the 5th the game started me over at the beginning have logged out and relogged back in, connected and reconnected with facebook, sent an email help request and nothing has worked. Three weeks now...I think I am done with this game. Not going to start over. Sad because the Pirate being added sounded like it would have made up for the boring Cinderella one.


I just close the game right away when I get garbage and reload, works like 85% of the time, sometimes because of the crash at loading issue it will save but that's how I got splash mountain and plan on getting all the gem attractions in the chests now.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

dkfoner said:


> Had all of the items needed for Celia except the magic. Now I have the magic and three of my items are missing! What happened???


they upped the items needed for a bunch of people, you didn't lose anything, they just moved the goal post


----------



## supernova

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> With the Pirates and the Incredible quests my quest list finally has a purpose again! It's nice to see a full list of things to do again!


 
It seems that the Incredibles quests are the same ones all over again!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Well when I left the house this morning my happiness was at 68% ecstatic.  Now it's 52% joyous.  That's a pretty wild hit in just a couple hours.
I didn't even discontinue jalepeno pretzels or add a starbucks or change the theming of a beloved attraction!  What gives?!?

EDIT- some switching between devices has restored my happiness, at the small cost of having to restart a few quests.  I'll take it!


----------



## KM5664

fan1bsb97 said:


> I just found ANOTHER platinum chest. Two in one day!!!


 Same here! I've found a gold and two platinums since the update. I hope they stay this easy to find!


----------



## ~PixieTink~

KM5664 said:


> Same here! I've found a gold and two platinums since the update. I hope they stay this easy to find!


Rub some of that luck my way. I've found a bunch of bronze chests and some silver ones.


----------



## SolaFide

I really dislike the commons tokens for Cinderella and Pirates only being available through a couple of one-hour tasks. I only spend gems on premium characters, so I don't have Pluto's house or the Kracken, so I keep getting all the "rare" tokens first and then having to wait to accumulate a bunch of common tokens before I can level up. It seems kind of backwards / unbalanced to me. With the Mickey and Toy Story characters, you never had to worry about common tokens because attractions or several characters dropped them, so the real challenge was gathering the rare tokens. #complainingover


----------



## mrzrich

evilqueenmindy said:


> I didn't even discontinue jalepeno pretzels or add a starbucks or change the theming of a beloved attraction!  What gives?!?
> !



I heard you removed the plastic cheese sauce from your toppings bars and removed the handles from your refillable mugs


----------



## Zameroth

Stephyyyy1 said:


> I've been trying for two weeks to get Cinderella's glass slipper to upgrade her to level 2 so I can continue her quest but I've never got it! I make Prince Charming do the quest back to back and it never works. Also the last week my happiness has been on ecstatic so I should have more chance on getting it and it's still not working, it feels impossible!!! Don't know what to do now



At times I'll have it at the same level, but somehow still not receive common items I know I still need.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Anyone here play on iPhone? Since the update my game has been a bit laggy and I sometimes have to tap things like 4 or 5 times before it registers. I didn't have any issues before the update, and it's not unplayable or anything just really annoying. I haven't updated to iOS 10 so I wonder if that could even have something to do with it. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing a lag issue. 

On the bright side though I found a platinum chest this morning! It's been quite a while since I've seen one of those!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Oh, I should also mention its taking battery power pretty quick now too. I was at 100% when I started, was on the game maybe ten minutes and went to 80%.


----------



## lilclerk

My Windows game just updated


----------



## FoSho7787

I got the android update yesterday! I was wondering why the Incredibles only got one quest and now they don't seem to be sparking anymore? I only have Mrs. Incredible and Dash...
Also, this morning. I know there was a rumor going around that you could collect extra happiness above 99% Ecstatic and the game would somehow register that you had extra... well, I proved that false this morning.
At 9:22am I filled up to 99% ecstatic and was down to 95% by 10:45am.
I filled up with 5 extra faces at 10:45 and was already down to 94% by 12:25 today. 
There's no difference - make sure you're only collecting up to 99% happiness and then maybe one more.... otherwise you're wasting it!


----------



## KM5664

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Anyone here play on iPhone? Since the update my game has been a bit laggy and I sometimes have to tap things like 4 or 5 times before it registers. I didn't have any issues before the update, and it's not unplayable or anything just really annoying. I haven't updated to iOS 10 so I wonder if that could even have something to do with it. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing a lag issue.
> 
> On the bright side though I found a platinum chest this morning! It's been quite a while since I've seen one of those!


I have an iPhone. The same thing is happening to me, though this isn't anything new. My game has always lagged, but I've noticed that it's worse after clicking on the checkmark above certain characters to complete activities (Buzz and Sully being two of the worst). I almost always miss the first part of the dialogue when a quest activity is completed because I will click on 3-4 characters and THEN it finally pops up. Just in time for me to try clicking on the next one.

Battery has also been an issue. I thought it was just my phone, but it drops about as quickly as yours when I play this game. One time, my phone was on 48%. I opened the game and was on for barely 2 minutes when my phone died.


----------



## CaerDallben

KM5664 said:


> I have an iPhone. The same thing is happening to me, though this isn't anything new. My game has always lagged, but I've noticed that it's worse after clicking on the checkmark above certain characters to complete activities (Buzz and Sully being two of the worst). I almost always miss the first part of the dialogue when a quest activity is completed because I will click on 3-4 characters and THEN it finally pops up. Just in time for me to try clicking on the next one.
> 
> Battery has also been an issue. I thought it was just my phone, but it drops about as quickly as yours when I play this game. One time, my phone was on 48%. I opened the game and was on for barely 2 minutes when my phone died.



I play on an iphone too, and the same thing happens to me when I click over Buzz to finish a task. Haven't noticed it with Sully, though. The rest of the game works ok, but it has always drained my battery.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

KM5664 said:


> I have an iPhone. The same thing is happening to me, though this isn't anything new. My game has always lagged, but I've noticed that it's worse after clicking on the checkmark above certain characters to complete activities (Buzz and Sully being two of the worst). I almost always miss the first part of the dialogue when a quest activity is completed because I will click on 3-4 characters and THEN it finally pops up. Just in time for me to try clicking on the next one.
> 
> Battery has also been an issue. I thought it was just my phone, but it drops about as quickly as yours when I play this game. One time, my phone was on 48%. I opened the game and was on for barely 2 minutes when my phone died.



Have you updated to iOS 10 or no? I haven't so I thought maybe that could be the issue. 

When I first started playing this game I used to have the laggy issue but over time it stopped and everything ran smooth. Now I'm back to lagging. Same with the dialogue, I hardly ever see it because I'm tapping so many times that when it finally registers it's skipped over it. 

The battery is becoming a real problem, especially if I wanna check in on the game when I'm not near my charger. 

So frustrating. I wonder what the problem is all of a sudden..


----------



## mrzrich

I am so glad you iPhone people posted your experiences.  I thought it just was me.


----------



## toinettec

So, it turns out that, if you have two devices you switch between, you can get the 5 free diamonds twice.

Unrelated, I've noticed that each of my wishes are no longer giving me 4 happiness, even though I still appear to be ecstatic.  I didn't see this mentioned in the released game notes, and it seems strange.


----------



## 10CJ

Who has the Kraken? Does it seem worth the gems? I don't buy gems so they take me some time to accumulate.


----------



## Kimi313

Is everybody still getting the 2 gems if you watch the ad?  I have not gotten mine today!  I'm afraid they have stopped it which sucks cause I don't buy gems.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I got the 5 gems twice also! It took me at least 10 tries of switching devices to get the new attraction from the gold chest. I'll start the Platinum process in the morning so I have plenty of time Sunday morning to get Splash Mountain lol. Still don't have Will because I leveled up Jack and now I don't have enough flags. Lame. Oh in case anyone was wondering, the second piece of land costs 350,000 magic.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Kimi313 said:


> Is everybody still getting the 2 gems if you watch the ad?  I have not gotten mine today!  I'm afraid they have stopped it which sucks cause I don't buy gems.



I haven't seen mine since I updated either.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

10CJ said:


> Who has the Kraken? Does it seem worth the gems? I don't buy gems so they take me some time to accumulate.



I bought it and I'd say it's fine. It drops a token needed for Will every time so far. Plus I think it looks pretty cool!


----------



## Kimi313

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I haven't seen mine since I updated either.



My DH is still getting to do this and he updated.  He also has bought a gem pack but I do not buy them so I wonder if that's why he is still able to do this but not me. Would love to hear from everyone about their experience. I really counted on those 2 gems everyday.


----------



## mrzrich

Makes me crazy when a gold chest drops an unneeded token for a character currently in the process of upgrading to level 10


----------



## fan1bsb97

Ugh my happiness level hit a snag. I was at 80% on ecstatic and 10 minutes later I'm at 29% joyous. What's the solution again?


----------



## toinettec

KM5664 said:


> I have an iPhone. The same thing is happening to me, though this isn't anything new. My game has always lagged, but I've noticed that it's worse after clicking on the checkmark above certain characters to complete activities (Buzz and Sully being two of the worst). I almost always miss the first part of the dialogue when a quest activity is completed because I will click on 3-4 characters and THEN it finally pops up. Just in time for me to try clicking on the next one.
> 
> Battery has also been an issue. I thought it was just my phone, but it drops about as quickly as yours when I play this game. One time, my phone was on 48%. I opened the game and was on for barely 2 minutes when my phone died.



If you're like me, and you play without sound, and are zoomed out all the way, and just fast-click through everything clickable, you may never notice that many characters--Buzz in particular--have an animated salute or flourish with a sound clip that play when they finish a task and you click on them.  So, what the "lag" is, is waiting for the little animation and sound clip to finish.  I wish there were an option for turning them off, after you've seen and heard them for the hundredth time, but alas, there's not.  I've accidentally clicked through a lot of dialogue, myself.  I wish there were a way to go back and replay it.  These days, to try to not miss anything, I click on the check-marked quest characters first, through the check-marked quest buttons.  It works pretty well.


----------



## toinettec

fan1bsb97 said:


> Ugh my happiness level hit a snag. I was at 80% on ecstatic and 10 minutes later I'm at 29% joyous. What's the solution again?



I haven't found a solution--I'm having to bootstrap my way back up through wishes.  I'm speculating that, when the update removed wish tasks from Cinderella, Charming, and two from Daisy, that an unintended side effect was taking away any happiness points that had been granted through the deleted wish requests.  It's just a guess, though.  If it's actually true, it means the game keeps track of every happiness point individually up until it expires, which seems needlessly complex and resource-wasting.


----------



## Disney Khi

Kimi313 said:


> My DH is still getting to do this and he updated.  He also has bought a gem pack but I do not buy them so I wonder if that's why he is still able to do this but not me. Would love to hear from everyone about their experience. I really counted on those 2 gems everyday.



I haven't gotten a movie for gems since I updated, and I was getting two each day. DD never got a movie to play for gems even before the update, and she is still not getting them. I thought maybe they quit doing it. I'm really annoyed by this development.


----------



## disneym2m

I have noticed that as well. I also miss receiving magic from the chests. I am guessing once all the pirate characters have leveled to 10 the magic will return?

So no gems or magic helps.  Boo.


----------



## D23Ry

just to verify, for those who have pretty much leveled everything up (besides the pirates), do you still have area's that you can't build on? Not the areas that are locked but on the map that you can see (space mountain area and Small World Area). Crazy how they want you to build stuff but my "kingdom" is pretty darn full.


----------



## jeanne c

D23Ry said:


> just to verify, for those who have pretty much leveled everything up (besides the pirates), do you still have area's that you can't build on? Not the areas that are locked but on the map that you can see (space mountain area and Small World Area). Crazy how they want you to build stuff but my "kingdom" is pretty darn full.


hi,
I have all characters (premium and non-premium) at level 10, except Cinderella (Level 9) and the pirates ( I have Jack Sparrow at Level 2, but no Will Turner or the female pirate).  I also have all the attractions (both premium and non-premium) except the Tortuga Tavern and the Pirates' Swing.  For the Kraken, I had no room in my current park, so I had to open the land to the right of Space Mountain.  Please note that I have over 40 burger stands and about 10 hat and 10 churros stands, plus a bunch of stuff from the chests, including many benches, fire hydrants, topiaries, etc., so I guess that if I re-arrange my park, and stored all the extra stuff, I would probably be able to fit in the Kraken with out buying any land.


----------



## emz43

I'm super happy with the upgrade. FINALLY got Prince Charming's gloves from a platinum chest right after the upgrade. Got the deal on Jack Sparrow and am now welcoming Will Turner :-D


----------



## FloranaPrincess

Curse you Elizabeth why are your hats epic! Drop rates seem pretty crap from my past 24/48 hour experience. I have had one ear hat since the quest opened and I've had everyone on it on a full-time basis. Looks like she'll be the next "Donald"!


----------



## purplejam

FloranaPrincess said:


> Curse you Elizabeth why are your hats epic! Drop rates seem pretty crap from my past 24/48 hour experience. I have had one ear hat since the quest opened and I've had everyone on it on a full-time basis. Looks like she'll be the next "Donald"!



Strange - not trying to rub salt in the wound but it took me less than 24 hours to collect all the Elizabeth gear - I totally struggled with Zerg and Donald though. I thought I'd never get enough for them !! Hopefully they'll start dropping soon


----------



## Kimi313

Disney Khi said:


> I haven't gotten a movie for gems since I updated, and I was getting two each day. DD never got a movie to play for gems even before the update, and she is still not getting them. I thought maybe they quit doing it. I'm really annoyed by this development.



Me too!  For me those extra gems made a big difference. I feel like they are saying 'oh you aren't buying any of the gems pack well you can't have anymore'.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Ugh I planned out my platinum chest opening (two devices) so I could have plenty of time before church to get Splash Mountain and after about a half hour I somehow screwed it up! UGH. Luckily I still have one chest left but now I have to wait until I know I can devote my full attention to it for a long period of time lol.


----------



## hopemax

Finally got the gloves in my IOS game.  So I can finally get moving on the Cinderella stuff.  With that and the Pirates, my IOS game finally has something to do again.  Also found a Platinum Chest, so after like 10 days of nothing, I found a gold (which had the gloves) and the Platinum in back to back days.  I don't know, if it was because I got desperate and opened a 2nd opening platform, because I was getting to the point all I was getting were Bronze chests, I couldn't even always find a silver to open overnight.  

Annoyed about the lack of video gems too.


----------



## Mistyeyed05

aubs42 said:


> Do you have to welcome Pete before battling Zurg?  All my characters are pretty high and I have opened the area next to Space Mountain but the quest to battle Zurg has not popped up.  I am working on the quests with Roz and still have to welcome Eve and Pete.


Yes, welcoming Pete finally triggered the battle against Zurg.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

fan1bsb97 said:


> Ugh I planned out my platinum chest opening (two devices) so I could have plenty of time before church to get Splash Mountain and after about a half hour I somehow screwed it up! UGH. Luckily I still have one chest left but now I have to wait until I know I can devote my full attention to it for a long period of time lol.


does the multiple device trick still work for chests? the quick reset seems to have been patched =_= my first platinum chest in weeks and I was planing on resetting until I got teacups but got stuck with the damn deer bush thing.


----------



## AJ1983

I have gotten so many chests in the last 24 hours...about a dozen bronze, half a dozen silver, a gold and a platinum!


----------



## BJ7644

AJ1983 said:


> I have gotten so many chests in the last 24 hours...about a dozen bronze, half a dozen silver, a gold and a platinum!



I seem to be getting more as well.


----------



## Princess4

just an fyi Will max level is 6 unsure of the others welcoming elizabeth now


----------



## FoSho7787

Kimi313 said:


> Me too!  For me those extra gems made a big difference. I feel like they are saying 'oh you aren't buying any of the gems pack well you can't have anymore'.


My girlfriend doesn't get anymore advertisements since the update and she is the only one between us that has ever paid money for the game ($2.99, but it's something!).  So the theory of "you don't buy any gem packs, you don't get any more gem advertisements" becomes Ludacris.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

So today while I was collecting a chest popped up and I accidentally opened it with gems. So annoying, I would never pay gems for that! I sent an email to them immediately so I'm hoping they'll give me the gems back. The chest gave me a hat for Will, I only needed one more anyway so if they want it back then take it! I just want those gems back!


----------



## mmmears

No more ads for gems here, either.  And no big windfall of good (gold and platinum) chests either.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Hope Loneheart said:


> does the multiple device trick still work for chests? the quick reset seems to have been patched =_= my first platinum chest in weeks and I was planing on resetting until I got teacups but got stuck with the damn deer bush thing.



It did for about 30 minutes until it stopped. Either my internet went out for a sec or I went on the wrong device or something. Still works on tokens also.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

mmmears said:


> No more ads for gems here, either.  And no big windfall of good (gold and platinum) chests either.



I've gotten like 1 platinum about every two days, however, what's inside them is more then disappointing. 24 hours for a wooden bench!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Pretty satisfied with the new update.  
Pros:  Got 2 platinum chests on the first day( my 17-18th after buying 14!), opened, and got sea serpent and decor.  Had 1 stored away, opened it, and got splash mountain!  FINALLY!  Used remaining gems to buy pirates parade float and jack sparrow.  Already have Jack at level 2, will at level 2, and am halfway to getting elizabeth.  After rearranging my rides, I now own every ride and still have 2 free spaces to put decor or more food stands.
Cons: Game is very laggy now.  Tapping takes 2-3 tries for some things and trying to slide around, I'll often zip from 1 side of the park to the other when only trying to move an inch.  Really miss the gem ads.  After all my new purchases, I only have 4 gems.  All my characters except pirates are at L10, so my only chance at gems is parades and every few days from the daily reward.


----------



## Quellman

PrincessS121212 said:


> Pretty satisfied with the new update.
> 
> Cons: *Game is very laggy now*.  Tapping takes 2-3 tries for some things and trying to slide around, I'll often zip from 1 side of the park to the other when only trying to move an inch.  Really miss the gem ads.  After all my new purchases, I only have 4 gems.  All my characters except pirates are at L10, so my only chance at gems is parades and every few days from the daily reward.



As the game gets bigger and more and more characters are doing tasks, the attractions have the yellow squares, the collection of magic and experience, the increased number of guests, it really strains the processors of many mobile devices.  This is why, expanding the kingdom has to be well intentioned to make sure the game is playable on older devices.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

PrincessS121212 said:


> Pretty satisfied with the new update.
> Pros:  Got 2 platinum chests on the first day( my 17-18th after buying 14!), opened, and got sea serpent and decor.  Had 1 stored away, opened it, and got splash mountain!  FINALLY!  Used remaining gems to buy pirates parade float and jack sparrow.  Already have Jack at level 2, will at level 2, and am halfway to getting elizabeth.  After rearranging my rides, I now own every ride and still have 2 free spaces to put decor or more food stands.
> Cons: Game is very laggy now.  Tapping takes 2-3 tries for some things and trying to slide around, I'll often zip from 1 side of the park to the other when only trying to move an inch.  Really miss the gem ads.  After all my new purchases, I only have 4 gems.  All my characters except pirates are at L10, so my only chance at gems is parades and every few days from the daily reward.




I agree with what the PP said. My game was soooo laggy, especially after this last update. I was due for an upgrade on my phone and now with a newer phone and more space it's like I'm playing a new game. It moves so fast and smooth, I'm not experiencing any of the problems I was before. 

So if your using an older phone or having any storage issues it's probably due to that.


----------



## lilclerk

Hope Loneheart said:


> does the multiple device trick still work for chests? the quick reset seems to have been patched =_= my first platinum chest in weeks and I was planing on resetting until I got teacups but got stuck with the damn deer bush thing.


It still works for me, just have to be quick.  I got all the premium attractions available from chests using it this past weekend.


----------



## KM5664

toinettec said:


> If you're like me, and you play without sound, and are zoomed out all the way, and just fast-click through everything clickable, you may never notice that many characters--Buzz in particular--have an animated salute or flourish with a sound clip that play when they finish a task and you click on them.  So, what the "lag" is, is waiting for the little animation and sound clip to finish.  I wish there were an option for turning them off, after you've seen and heard them for the hundredth time, but alas, there's not.  I've accidentally clicked through a lot of dialogue, myself.  I wish there were a way to go back and replay it.  These days, to try to not miss anything, I click on the check-marked quest characters first, through the check-marked quest buttons.  It works pretty well.



That makes sense! That must be what it is with my characters rather than an actual lag. It would be nice if we could turn those off, but knowing it's an annoyance by design rather than an error makes me feel better about it. Thanks for the help!



BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Have you updated to iOS 10 or no? I haven't so I thought maybe that could be the issue.
> 
> When I first started playing this game I used to have the laggy issue but over time it stopped and everything ran smooth. Now I'm back to lagging. Same with the dialogue, I hardly ever see it because I'm tapping so many times that when it finally registers it's skipped over it.
> 
> The battery is becoming a real problem, especially if I wanna check in on the game when I'm not near my charger.
> 
> So frustrating. I wonder what the problem is all of a sudden..



Sorry for the late response. When I first posted, I hadn't upgraded yet. The update to the game made the lag infinitely worse - it became a real lag, not just the character animations mentioned above. But upgrading to iOS 10 somehow seemed to have helped. I still have the same phone with the same storage problems (I've been running out of space for at least a year now ) but the game works a lot better. Or maybe it's my imagination. Glad to hear yours is smooth again though!

Are you still having battery problems or did that seem to get fixed with the upgrade as well? I still can't play for any length of time without losing at least 40%.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

KM5664 said:


> That makes sense! That must be what it is with my characters rather than an actual lag. It would be nice if we could turn those off, but knowing it's an annoyance by design rather than an error makes me feel better about it. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late response. When I first posted, I hadn't upgraded yet. The update to the game made the lag infinitely worse - it became a real lag, not just the character animations mentioned above. But upgrading to iOS 10 somehow seemed to have helped. I still have the same phone with the same storage problems (I've been running out of space for at least a year now ) but the game works a lot better. Or maybe it's my imagination. Glad to hear yours is smooth again though!
> 
> Are you still having battery problems or did that seem to get fixed with the upgrade as well? I still can't play for any length of time without losing at least 40%.



My battery works great now, but again I'm on a completely new phone. I was using iPhone 5 before and especially when I played Pokémon Go it was an immediate battery killer. But now with my new phone even that game barely hurts my battery. So I think my battery problem was just an old phone.


----------



## SunDial

I am still getting the gems from the video ads.


----------



## KM5664

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> My battery works great now, but again I'm on a completely new phone. I was using iPhone 5 before and especially when I played Pokémon Go it was an immediate battery killer. But now with my new phone even that game barely hurts my battery. So I think my battery problem was just an old phone.



I've been suspecting that for my phone as well. It's a 2.5 year old 5s that has been fully submerged twice and dropped on concrete who knows how many times haha. You may have just given me the incentive to finally get a new one!


----------



## fan1bsb97

omg I finally got back up to about 20% ecstatic, and down to about 18% joyous. Just now. Ridic.


----------



## DCNC

My free platinum chest rewarded me with another bench. Sigh.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

KM5664 said:


> I've been suspecting that for my phone as well. It's a 2.5 year old 5s that has been fully submerged twice and dropped on concrete who knows how many times haha. You may have just given me the incentive to finally get a new one!



Oh geez lol your phone is quite a survivor! If you've been thinking of getting a new phone you should do it! You'd think I'd be happy just having a new phone but my gameplay has been so nice now that's what really made me happy!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

So I have the Kraken attraction and Tortuga Tavern and the only place I had space to put them was in Tomorrowland but seeing the sandy bottom on them was driving me crazy so I moved some things around and put Kraken and Tortuga over by the roller coaster and moved Pizza Planet and the Incredibles house in Tomorrowland, where they belong anyways. Everything looks better but now the Incredibles still hang out by the rollercoaster where their house used to be. Obviously this isn't an issue even because I always have them doing tasks but for those couple minutes when they aren't doing anything I feel bad that I've displaced an entire family. They look so lost standing next to Tortuga Tavern.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

When do you guys think we're going to get Frontierland and Adventureland?


----------



## Gymbomom

okay Will says Max level 6?
Anyone know why they did that instead of 10?


----------



## hopemax

Gymbomom said:


> okay Will says Max level 6?
> Anyone know why they did that instead of 10?



I think they did that with the first update, one of the characters maxed out before 10.  It's likely just temporary.  When the next update rolls around, we will be able to upgrade him all the way up to 10.


----------



## bluekirty

hopemax said:


> I think they did that with the first update, one of the characters maxed out before 10.  It's likely just temporary.  When the next update rolls around, we will be able to upgrade him all the way up to 10.


I wonder if that's because some of his tasks will help usher in the next update (really hoping for a Haunted Mansion update).


----------



## Jesse Hanson

I think it's safe to say now that I am no longer leveling up at all.  I have been stalled at about 90% of level 33... I have leveled up characters, completed tasks, and just opened Donald (which payed out a nice chunk of experience).  Nothing moves it.  I thought it might just need a TON of experience, but now I'm pretty sure I'm stuck.  Anyone else experience this, or is anyone past level 33?


----------



## FoSho7787

Jesse Hanson said:


> I think it's safe to say now that I am no longer leveling up at all.  I have been stalled at about 90% of level 33... I have leveled up characters, completed tasks, and just opened Donald (which payed out a nice chunk of experience).  Nothing moves it.  I thought it might just need a TON of experience, but now I'm pretty sure I'm stuck.  Anyone else experience this, or is anyone past level 33?


I'm level 34 and just welcoming Flora... My lifetime visitor count is 1,815,006. I don't have Donald yet...


----------



## McCoy

Jesse Hanson said:


> I think it's safe to say now that I am no longer leveling up at all.  I have been stalled at about 90% of level 33... I have leveled up characters, completed tasks, and just opened Donald (which payed out a nice chunk of experience).  Nothing moves it.  I thought it might just need a TON of experience, but now I'm pretty sure I'm stuck.  Anyone else experience this, or is anyone past level 33?



I'm level 42 currently on the edge of level 43.  I would assume you are not stuck; it just takes much, much more experience to level up once you get to level 30+.  I don't really even pay attention to it now since it really doesn't affect the game itself, but I have probably been level 42 for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## KM5664

Jesse Hanson said:


> I think it's safe to say now that I am no longer leveling up at all.  I have been stalled at about 90% of level 33... I have leveled up characters, completed tasks, and just opened Donald (which payed out a nice chunk of experience).  Nothing moves it.  I thought it might just need a TON of experience, but now I'm pretty sure I'm stuck.  Anyone else experience this, or is anyone past level 33?



I'm at level 35 and only have Mother Gothel and the pirates left to welcome (other than premium characters). I think I hit this level about 3 days ago and it looks like I'm already about 1/3 of the way to level 36. 2.4 million visitors, though I'm not sure if that affects your level at all. You may try contacting support if it keeps up like that for too much longer. Could be a glitch.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

Cool, thanks for the responses.  I realize it's not a very important part of things, but I was just curious.


----------



## DarrylR

Game seems to get progressively less fun. As there are so many objectives, I know everyone plays with a different goal in mind. I enjoy building the park and getting the characters levelled up. I collect the attractions and don't bother with the gem characters as the cost is too high, if you aren't spending real money on the game. 
However, I could play for the next year and never end up with the attractions in the chests. What is the point of that?
Secondly, what were they thinking with Will's flags? I have all the other tokens and zero flags. The prince is busy collecting slippers and I'm still saving for the Kraken (probably at least another week). So I'll be at zero flags for a while.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Still stuck on joyous and I almost had a heart attack because it went down to freakin cheerful. I closed it and opened it on my other device and it went back to "normal" - if normal means joyous instead of ecstatic that is. Anyone else still having this problem?


----------



## supernova

Alrighty, here's my status update:

All of the original characters are welcomed and leveled up to 10.  Mother Gothel took a while, but she's finally there.  Took eons, but I got the gloves to welcome the prince, and now he's at level 7, but Cinderella's only at Level 2.  Hoping she will finally produce her own slipper so that I can bring her up to level 3.  I have welcomed all of the pirates, although I guess they top out at level 6?  Will at 6 and it says that he is at max level.  Jack Sparrow is at level 5, and Elizabeth Swan is at Level 2.  And I'm about 2/3 of the way through to Level 38.

Seems like the treasure chests are back to their old tricks.  Tons of bronze, a few silvers, and one gold so far.  Dime-a-dozen Pirate flags from 6-hour silver chests.  And after waiting the 12 hours, the gold gave me another great... Incredibles bench.  Wish there was a way to trade in these 47 Incredible benches I have in storage towards tokens for Syndrome.

And speaking of which, I was hoping once they reset the Incredibles quests that they would drop tokens towards Syndrome.  I was more than 3/4 of the way through to being able to welcome him when the promotion ended and he went back into obscurity.  Hoping that, once they bring back the Incredibles promotion, none of us lose our progress from the first time.


----------



## supernova

Taylor Nicole said:


> When do you guys think we're going to get Frontierland and Adventureland?


I don't see that happening any time soon.  Considering they only allowed us to open two areas in Tomorrowland, with three more to go.  Then there are still three more areas of Fantasyland to open.  So don't hold your breath.

I don't know why the he|l they would have us fight Mother Gothel at a portal, then put in some nonsense that the curse was strenghtened and the portal can't be opened yet.  Poor writing and planning on their part.  Expand the game in the two lands first before you offer opening up lands that you weren't ready to offer in the first place.  It seems collectively that the staff has the planning skills and foresight of a marshmallow.


----------



## Quellman

I was thinking that this game is just like going to the real parks.  There are a million places to eat burgers and churros, a million places to buy ear hats, a million log benches that are in storage forcing you to walk around, characters you never get to meet because they are on their way backstage or currently doing something else, rare characters that you only get with an upcharge(gems) (MNSSHP and MVMCP), and anytime I have a happiness task that sends the character to Fantasyland, they never go through the castle to the back of the park, they decide to take the long route through tomorrowland!


----------



## toinettec

fan1bsb97 said:


> Still stuck on joyous and I almost had a heart attack because it went down to freakin cheerful. I closed it and opened it on my other device and it went back to "normal" - if normal means joyous instead of ecstatic that is. Anyone else still having this problem?



Yes, just yesterday, after painfully dragging myself back up to 99 ecstatic, I switched devices and found myself at 61 joyous again. I had already wiped out my previous save by the time I had noticed, so there was no going back.  So that rules out my first hypothesis about it being an unintended side effect of removing some of the wish tasks--It seems to just occasionally happen when switching devices.  Maybe when you play on just one device for a long time, and then switch?  Weirdly, at the same time, it seemed like it had bumped me upwards in lifetime visitors.  Considering that happiness is ephemeral, and lifetime vistors are marginally less ephemeral, if there's actually a connection, I guess it's not a bad trade, as long as it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## FoSho7787

supernova said:


> Alrighty, here's my status update:
> 
> All of the original characters are welcomed and leveled up to 10.  Mother Gothel took a while, but she's finally there.  Took eons, but I got the gloves to welcome the prince, and now he's at level 7, but Cinderella's only at Level 2.  Hoping she will finally produce her own slipper so that I can bring her up to level 3.  I have welcomed all of the pirates, although I guess they top out at level 6?  Will at 6 and it says that he is at max level.  Jack Sparrow is at level 5, and Elizabeth Swan is at Level 2.  And I'm about 2/3 of the way through to Level 38.
> 
> Seems like the treasure chests are back to their old tricks.  Tons of bronze, a few silvers, and one gold so far.  Dime-a-dozen Pirate flags from 6-hour silver chests.  And after waiting the 12 hours, the gold gave me another great... Incredibles bench.  Wish there was a way to trade in these 47 Incredible benches I have in storage towards tokens for Syndrome.
> 
> And speaking of which, I was hoping once they reset the Incredibles quests that they would drop tokens towards Syndrome.  I was more than 3/4 of the way through to being able to welcome him when the promotion ended and he went back into obscurity.  Hoping that, once they bring back the Incredibles promotion, none of us lose our progress from the first time.


Come on, Incredibles!!


----------



## toinettec

Not related to anything, I think there should be a happiness level beyond ecstatic that would be "delirious", and just one more beyond that, that would be "maniacal".  At the maniacal level, you would get the ability to destroy benches.


----------



## DarrylR

toinettec said:


> Yes, just yesterday, after painfully dragging myself back up to 99 ecstatic, I switched devices and found myself at 61 joyous again. I had already wiped out my previous save by the time I had noticed, so there was no going back.  So that rules out my first hypothesis about it being an unintended side effect of removing some of the wish tasks--It seems to just occasionally happen when switching devices.  Maybe when you play on just one device for a long time, and then switch?  Weirdly, at the same time, it seemed like it had bumped me upwards in lifetime visitors.  Considering that happiness is ephemeral, and lifetime vistors are marginally less ephemeral, if there's actually a connection, I guess it's not a bad trade, as long as it doesn't happen too often.



I found that I experienced what you were talking about if I opened the game when offline. It is a bug. Now I play less often because if I play offline the happiness drops at a ridiculous rate.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

supernova said:


> I don't see that happening any time soon.  Considering they only allowed us to open two areas in Tomorrowland, with three more to go.  Then there are still three more areas of Fantasyland to open.  So don't hold your breath.
> 
> I don't know why the he|l they would have us fight Mother Gothel at a portal, then put in some nonsense that the curse was strenghtened and the portal can't be opened yet.  Poor writing and planning on their part.  Expand the game in the two lands first before you offer opening up lands that you weren't ready to offer in the first place.  It seems collectively that the staff has the planning skills and foresight of a marshmallow.


Oh good someone finally replied, and here I thought that comment went completely unnoticed.


----------



## Didymus

I used to really like the challenge of collecting the coins or brooms or whatever and competing against others but it seems that unless you put your entire life on hold you don't stand a chance of being top 19 and getting gems.


----------



## Lady Libra

Hello everyone! I'm new here, though I've been playing the game for a while. I've been reading most of the posts here and they've been super helpful and informative! 

I have a question about the update and I'm hoping someone can answer it for me. It's about one of the new lands; more specifically the one next to Space Mountain which costs 350,000 magic. My question is; is it possible to place the Omnidroid City there? Given how big the city is, I'm thinking not, but I would appreciate it if someone could confirm this.

As much as I love the city, it annoys me a little that it's so huge because no matter where I try placing it, I don't like how it looks there. So now my idea is to maybe place it in the land I just mentioned, but obviously that will only work if the land is actually big enough, hence my question. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## DisNerd0728

FINALLY GOT THE GLOVES!!!!!!! My first instinct after I opened that gold chest was to come & post here to celebrate! I got Jack & just started Wills quests so I at least had something to do while waiting but it finally happened!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## fan1bsb97

After about 25 tries of switching devices today on my platinum chest something went wrong. I was so mad, and figured that I'd probably have a better chance of getting Splash Mountain if I just bought a chest...so I've been switching devices buying platinum chests until I finally just got it!! YAY!


----------



## Wonderlands

Them teasing Nightmare Before Christmas has got me excited!


----------



## LeCras

Lady Libra said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here, though I've been playing the game for a while. I've been reading most of the posts here and they've been super helpful and informative!
> 
> I have a question about the update and I'm hoping someone can answer it for me. It's about one of the new lands; more specifically the one next to Space Mountain which costs 350,000 magic. My question is; is it possible to place the Omnidroid City there? Given how big the city is, I'm thinking not, but I would appreciate it if someone could confirm this.
> 
> As much as I love the city, it annoys me a little that it's so huge because no matter where I try placing it, I don't like how it looks there. So now my idea is to maybe place it in the land I just mentioned, but obviously that will only work if the land is actually big enough, hence my question.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



Yes, it fits. I just tried it.


----------



## shaynar

Does anyone else seem to have this problem? I won't have any wishes for days for a specific character. Like none at all. Then as soon as I send them on a 12 hour quest - boom! - I have 3 guests who want to meet that character? I swear it's programmed that way!


----------



## fan1bsb97

shaynar said:


> Does anyone else seem to have this problem? I won't have any wishes for days for a specific character. Like none at all. Then as soon as I send them on a 12 hour quest - boom! - I have 3 guests who want to meet that character? I swear it's programmed that way!


 
Yes that's been happening to me with Bo Peep, Jesse, and Buzz. So aggravating.


----------



## 2010_Bride

I finally found a use for all the benches, lampposts, fun fire hydrants...etc...I was watching my ENERGETIC 6 year old niece this weekend and she saw the app for this game on my iPad.  I told her she could place all these items wherever she could fit them in my park. It kept her busy for almost an hour!!


----------



## Cnlou

shaynar said:


> Does anyone else seem to have this problem? I won't have any wishes for days for a specific character. Like none at all. Then as soon as I send them on a 12 hour quest - boom! - I have 3 guests who want to meet that character? I swear it's programmed that way!


I noticed this happens so I'll send the wishes characters on 1-2 hour quests so they quickly get over the task and onto the wishes. It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have only been playing the game for about 10 days. I'm on Level 17 and I absolutely love the game! I just received an offer which gave me 120 gems + Rex for $14. Since this completed one of the Toy Story character groups, I received a bonus 20 gems as well.


----------



## AJ1983

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have only been playing the game for about 10 days. I'm on Level 17 and I absolutely love the game! I just received an offer which gave me 120 gems + Rex for $14. Since this completed one of the Toy Story character groups, I received a bonus 20 gems as well.



I have bought several promo characters with bonus gems which has really helped me progress through the game and enjoy it more because with more characters there is more stuff to do!


----------



## johde

What should I spend Gems on?

I've been saving up my gems for a while and I now have 490.   I'm trying to decide what I should spend them on.  I'm currently level 34 and a freeium player.  Currently I have the following options.

Characters.
Rex - 295
Jack Sparrow - 450
Boo - 395
Wall E - 475
Maxiumus - 575 (Continue Saving)

Attractions
Pretty much all of the premium attractions.

Chests
3rd chest location - 195

Parade (Parade is currently cooling down will update with prices later).
Pirates Float
Cinderella Float
4th + float locations.


----------



## Lady Libra

LeCras said:


> Yes, it fits. I just tried it.



Awesome! Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## KM5664

johde said:


> What should I spend Gems on?
> 
> I've been saving up my gems for a while and I now have 490.   I'm trying to decide what I should spend them on.  I'm currently level 34 and a freeium player.  Currently I have the following options.
> 
> Characters.
> Rex - 295
> Jack Sparrow - 450
> Boo - 395
> Wall E - 475
> Maxiumus - 575 (Continue Saving)
> 
> Attractions
> Pretty much all of the premium attractions.
> 
> Chests
> 3rd chest location - 195
> 
> Parade (Parade is currently cooling down will update with prices later).
> Pirates Float
> Cinderella Float
> 4th + float locations.



I'm in almost the exact same place that you are, so I can't tell you from experience but I can at least tell you my plan. I've heard that Boo and Wall-E are each pretty useless except for a couple extra quests and helping with their own characters (which in Wall-E's case is only Eve). Rex I think would be helpful, but I already have most of my Toy Story characters maxed or close to max. So from my perspective, Maximus and Jack Sparrow are the most beneficial because they help with characters that I'm still trying to welcome (Elizabeth and Mother Gothel). I currently have enough for Jack but am waiting to see how quickly I can save up to buy Maximus - I haven't fully decided which one I'll get first.

The attractions I don't plan on buying until after I've managed to get all of the characters. Part of that is because quite a few of the attractions can be found in chests. The other part is because welcoming characters will allow you to complete a collection and earn you more gems, plus you can earn gems by leveling them up. Attractions don't offer a way to earn more gems after the purchase (as far as I know).

If you're looking for attractions primarily, a 3rd chest location may be worth looking at. However, I think those are overpriced so I haven't purchased any of the extras and can only open one chest at a time. It makes it slow going to open chests, but I'm also not really worried about having the premium attractions.

Parade floats I believe are all 35 gems. I've bought all except Cinderella and Pirates. They can be helpful with getting tokens and gems, but ultimately I think getting characters is more beneficial so I haven't wanted to spend gems on more floats when I can only run 2 at a time anyways.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

My videos for gems option is back! Finally!


----------



## johde

KM5664 said:


> I'm in almost the exact same place that you are, so I can't tell you from experience but I can at least tell you my plan. I've heard that Boo and Wall-E are each pretty useless except for a couple extra quests and helping with their own characters (which in Wall-E's case is only Eve). Rex I think would be helpful, but I already have most of my Toy Story characters maxed or close to max. So from my perspective, Maximus and Jack Sparrow are the most beneficial because they help with characters that I'm still trying to welcome (Elizabeth and Mother Gothel). I currently have enough for Jack but am waiting to see how quickly I can save up to buy Maximus - I haven't fully decided which one I'll get first.
> 
> The attractions I don't plan on buying until after I've managed to get all of the characters. Part of that is because quite a few of the attractions can be found in chests. The other part is because welcoming characters will allow you to complete a collection and earn you more gems, plus you can earn gems by leveling them up. Attractions don't offer a way to earn more gems after the purchase (as far as I know).
> 
> If you're looking for attractions primarily, a 3rd chest location may be worth looking at. However, I think those are overpriced so I haven't purchased any of the extras and can only open one chest at a time. It makes it slow going to open chests, but I'm also not really worried about having the premium attractions.
> 
> Parade floats I believe are all 35 gems. I've bought all except Cinderella and Pirates. They can be helpful with getting tokens and gems, but ultimately I think getting characters is more beneficial so I haven't wanted to spend gems on more floats when I can only run 2 at a time anyways.



We both seem to be at about the same place.  I've opened up the second chest location and the 3rd parade location but otherwise we're pretty much the same.   The third chest location is too costly even though I've been running full on chests.  The 4th parade slot is 55 Gems.   Like you, from a Gem perspective Rex might come next, but most of my Toy Story characters are well on their way to level 10.  I might just hold on to them a little bit longer for a potential limited time event like the Incredible's.  Getting Syndrome helped out in that event.  There was talk above about "Nightmare Before Christmas" being rumored about.


----------



## bluekirty

johde said:


> What should I spend Gems on?
> 
> I've been saving up my gems for a while and I now have 490.   I'm trying to decide what I should spend them on.  I'm currently level 34 and a freeium player.  Currently I have the following options.
> 
> Characters.
> Rex - 295
> Jack Sparrow - 450
> Boo - 395
> Wall E - 475
> Maxiumus - 575 (Continue Saving)
> 
> Attractions
> Pretty much all of the premium attractions.
> 
> Chests
> 3rd chest location - 195
> 
> Parade (Parade is currently cooling down will update with prices later).
> Pirates Float
> Cinderella Float
> 4th + float locations.



I would save up for Maximus.  He will help you out the most based on where you're at.  And I'd definitely go with characters before I went with attractions, although the half off sale they had several weeks ago was very nice.  I've just now welcomed Mother Gothel (big thanks to Maximus for that), and I had already welcomed Elizabeth Swann, so I now have every character and every attraction, although I spent money for some of them (which was worth it to me).  I think I've decided that unless they come out with The Lion King, I will instead just save up gems for any new characters.


----------



## chelynnah

toinettec said:


> Yes, just yesterday, after painfully dragging myself back up to 99 ecstatic, I switched devices and found myself at 61 joyous again. I had already wiped out my previous save by the time I had noticed, so there was no going back.  So that rules out my first hypothesis about it being an unintended side effect of removing some of the wish tasks--It seems to just occasionally happen when switching devices.  Maybe when you play on just one device for a long time, and then switch?  Weirdly, at the same time, it seemed like it had bumped me upwards in lifetime visitors.  Considering that happiness is ephemeral, and lifetime vistors are marginally less ephemeral, if there's actually a connection, I guess it's not a bad trade, as long as it doesn't happen too often.


I've had this when switching devices.  It affects my happiness and chests.  Those sometimes don't transfer, but the gems, potions and character progress does.

I always check now and if the happiness didn't transfer I go back to my old device choosing the oldest game on the device not the cloud, and click on a happy face (I usually have a couple floating about), then close and reopen it on that device to force a save.  I then open on the other device and choose the new save and everything is correct.  Unless I click on that happy face on the original device once the glitch happens the happiness won't transfer.  It needs to be clicked to activate it foe some stupid reason.

Hope this helps


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Sometimes I think these chests just mess with me! It said I had one chest in my kingdom so I circled around three times. I checked all the usual spots and all around, I looked everywhere! Couldn't find it so I said whatever and closed the game. I came back an hour later to collect some stuff and went back looking for the chest, three more times, searched the entire park! Still couldn't find it! At that point I didn't care anymore and went to collect from a building that just popped up and right there.. right next to Main Street in the wide open grass area, there was my chest! Six times I searched that park and there's no way I missed it out in the wide open. Like it couldn't have been there when it said it was, it was so obvious there's no way I passed over it six times. I hate the chests!


----------



## Princess4

new Halloween event teaser popped in the game at work so i couldn't access it but if anyone can post the link much apricated


----------



## lilclerk

Princess4 said:


> new Halloween event teaser popped in the game at work so i couldn't access it but if anyone can post the link much apricated


It's for a Thunderclap page, similar to the Incredibles event.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/47236-dmkhalloween?locale=en


----------



## Hope Loneheart

here's the link for the thunder clap campaign to unlock the halloween event https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/47236-dmkhalloween?locale=en


----------



## ChuckSap

I think I finished the game!

I just leveled up Elizabeth to level 6 and she is my 38th and final character to reach their max level. I have purchased 2 characters, Pluto and Frozone and I was able to complete the game. I have every attraction. I have expanded the kingdom as far as it can go. The only thing I don't have is splash mountain (because I'm not going to purchase chests). Other than that I'm not sure what to do. I believe I have dozens of decorations that will not fit in my park without it looking  ridiculous. I have 1.1M Magic and 62 gems remaining. The only thing left is to keep my kingdom at peak ecstatic. Any suggestions on how to spend magic? Or does anyone know when the next expansion will come out? 

PS did you notice how they added a Pirates expansion but didn't expand the kingdom to where the pirate ship is located on the left hand side of "Its a small world"? Seems odd


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm currently trying to unlock Will Turner. I have an offer to purchase Jack Sparrow and get 100 gems for $14. Given how many things are needed to get Will, would it be a good investment to buy Jack and perhaps use the gems toward buying The Kraken?


----------



## ChuckSap

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm currently trying to unlock Will Turner. I have an offer to purchase Jack Sparrow and get 100 gems for $14. Given how many things are needed to get Will, would it be a good investment to buy Jack and perhaps use the gems toward buying The Kraken?



I didn't need to buy Jack Sparrow to complete Will and Elizabeth. It takes time but wasn't overly difficult. Make sure you utilize your parades to get the flags needed. They are released easier in parades IMO. I would save your gems unless you are in a hurry to complete the tasks. It didn't feel like it took me that long. 

Once you finish PoC quest, the Kraken gives 138 magic each cycle. It is a cool ride/amamation. In short, I tried to save my gems and use them for attractions. Good luck!!


----------



## JenJen0604

Can someone explain the thunderclap page?  I wasn't around for the incredibles event.


----------



## KPach525

Ok, I think I am stuck. Specifically I am wondering when I will get the prompt to defeat Mother Gothel. Both Rapunzel and Flynn are at level 9 (Maximus at level 8) and I haven't had any quests for them for several days.

For the Sleeping Beauty story line, I am working on welcoming Prince Phillip, is that the trigger to MG?

Thanks in advance!

*patiently waiting for Jack Sparrow deal to pop up again*


----------



## minniesBFF

KPach525 said:


> Ok, I think I am stuck. Specifically I am wondering when I will get the prompt to defeat Mother Gothel. Both Rapunzel and Flynn are at level 9 (Maximus at level 8) and I haven't had any quests for them for several days.
> 
> For the Sleeping Beauty story line, I am working on welcoming Prince Phillip, is that the trigger to MG?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> *patiently waiting for Jack Sparrow deal to pop up again*


yes, I had to welcome Prince Phillip before I got a prompt for defeating mother Gothel.  Once you defeat her, you almost immediately get to start working on welcoming her, which has been different from the other villains.

I really really really hope they bring in Nightmare before Christmas for Halloween


----------



## Lady Libra

Saw the Thunderclap page today. I'm looking forward to finding out more. I'm not a big fan of The Nightmare Before Christmas, but I love that they're doing different movies and styles. It'll be fun and interesting to see all those characters together in the park! 

Something I wonder, however; since it mentions it ends on October 14, does this mean we can expect the event (or update) will start after that? I think that's what they did with The Incredibles? I was kinda hoping it would be something that would be a month long (but I'm not sure if it will be an event or an update).


----------



## purplejam

KPach525 said:


> Ok, I think I am stuck. Specifically I am wondering when I will get the prompt to defeat Mother Gothel. Both Rapunzel and Flynn are at level 9 (Maximus at level 8) and I haven't had any quests for them for several days.
> 
> For the Sleeping Beauty story line, I am working on welcoming Prince Phillip, is that the trigger to MG?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> *patiently waiting for Jack Sparrow deal to pop up again*



Can't remember what characters ate needed - sorry ! But do know that you need to open up the land to the left of Its a Small World. There are 2 plots once the 2nd nearest the curse was cleared I was able to start 'defeat mother Gothel' tasks


----------



## fan1bsb97

Does this game kill your iphone batteries like it does mine? I mean..like...kill. It's open for 30 seconds and 2% is gone. I know iphone batteries suck in general but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

fan1bsb97 said:


> Does this game kill your iphone batteries like it does mine? I mean..like...kill. It's open for 30 seconds and 2% is gone. I know iphone batteries suck in general but this is getting ridiculous.



I play on my iPad and while it doesn't kill the battery quite that quickly, it really drains it faster then any other game I play on there.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Just opened it on my ipad...pretty much the same thing.


----------



## chelynnah

KPach525 said:


> Ok, I think I am stuck. Specifically I am wondering when I will get the prompt to defeat Mother Gothel. Both Rapunzel and Flynn are at level 9 (Maximus at level 8) and I haven't had any quests for them for several days.
> 
> For the Sleeping Beauty story line, I am working on welcoming Prince Phillip, is that the trigger to MG?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> *patiently waiting for Jack Sparrow deal to pop up again*


I got the mother gothel  battle when I unlocked the last piece of land after doing a couple of Phillip quests.  You need Philip to unlock the land where the battle takes place.  I'm currently battling her now


----------



## BrownEyedGrl

Hi all, new to this forum/discussion. It sounds like I am the only one who didn't get new Incredible quests after the update. Did anyone else have this problem?? I'm still not getting the daily video for gems


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Finally got all the items I needed to welcome Mother Gothel last night, only 9 hours to go!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Is there some trick I don't know about to generate more wish granting opportunities?  I'm at level 38 with 2.8 million visitors so I've been playing for a while.  To be perfectly honest, I probably play more often than I should.  I don't have a problem.  Really, I don't . How is it possible that some players have 3 times as many wishes granted as I have since this latest contest started?  I don't mind competing, I just feel like I'm missing something here.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

DoreyAdore said:


> Is there some trick I don't know about to generate more wish granting opportunities?  I'm at level 38 with 2.8 million visitors so I've been playing for a while.  To be perfectly honest, I probably play more often than I should.  I don't have a problem.  Really, I don't . How is it possible that some players have 3 times as many wishes granted as I have since this latest contest started?  I don't mind competing, I just feel like I'm missing something here.



I haven't been getting many wishes lately either. My happiness level is suffering! I get enough wishes everyday to keep me at at least 60% ecstatic. Then I wake up in the morning and it's dropped to like 12% so I work to get myself back up but I can't seem to get enough to get over 60%.


----------



## DoreyAdore

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I haven't been getting many wishes lately either. My happiness level is suffering! I get enough wishes everyday to keep me at at least 60% ecstatic. Then I wake up in the morning and it's dropped to like 12% so I work to get myself back up but I can't seem to get enough to get over 60%.


Strangely, I never seem to struggle with maintaining the happiness level until there's a happiness challenge.  Meanwhile, other players are knocking the happiness out of the park (pun completely intended).  Again, it seems like I'm missing something.  But I guess if there IS some secret to getting more wish granting requests, those who have figured it out are not likely to share it with the rest of us.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

DoreyAdore said:


> Strangely, I never seem to struggle with maintaining the happiness level until there's a happiness challenge.  Meanwhile, other players are knocking the happiness out of the park (pun completely intended).  Again, it seems like I'm missing something.  But I guess if there IS some secret to getting more wish granting requests, those who have figured it out are not likely to share it with the rest of us.



I'm not sure what the secret is either. Usually I do okay but this past week wishes are not coming in. I used to be able to get enough to go to bed with 90% happiness and have some saved up to use in the morning. Now I'm lucky to just make it through the day!


----------



## DoreyAdore

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I'm not sure what the secret is either. Usually I do okay but this past week wishes are not coming in. I used to be able to get enough to go to bed with 90% happiness and have some saved up to use in the morning. Now I'm lucky to just make it through the day!


I was doing the same!  It seemed to be a good strategy...until now.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

DoreyAdore said:


> I was doing the same!  It seemed to be a good strategy...until now.



Lol yep, it was working great but now.. not so much.


----------



## Lilbitaitaly4U

I'm becoming frustrated with this game. I can not get the items needed to unlock new characters or even level some up. I try and try and I just never get them. Even when my happiness is ecstatic. It's not like the task are short either. I have so much magic but I not the items needed. Any tips? I'm only on level 30 but I feel like I've become stuck.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Lilbitaitaly4U said:


> I'm becoming frustrated with this game. I can not get the items needed to unlock new characters or even level some up. I try and try and I just never get them. Even when my happiness is ecstatic. It's not like the task are short either. I have so much magic but I not the items needed. Any tips? I'm only on level 30 but I feel like I've become stuck.



Which characters are you having trouble with? Some of them just have really hard to drop items. Like Donald, he took me quite awhile to welcome. The drops that are labeled 'legendary' and stuff like that are obviously hard to get items. It's frustrating but you get everything eventually!


----------



## supernova

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Which characters are you having trouble with? Some of them just have really hard to drop items. Like Donald, he took me quite awhile to welcome. The drops that are labeled 'legendary' and stuff like that are obviously hard to get items. It's frustrating but you get everything eventually!


Every character is welcomed and leveled up to max.  The only two that are below max are Prince Charming (at level 9 and taking forever to get all of the gloves) and Cinderella (at level 4 I think, and it's taking far too long to get a second slipper).


----------



## Lilbitaitaly4U

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Which characters are you having trouble with? Some of them just have really hard to drop items. Like Donald, he took me quite awhile to welcome. The drops that are labeled 'legendary' and stuff like that are obviously hard to get items. It's frustrating but you get everything eventually!



I gave up on them cause I couldn't get them and I don't have money to spend to get gems. I have tons of magic. I need Pete, Roz, Eve, Elizabeth Swann and Cinderella(but I know her item is hard)


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have 700 gems saved up through purchasing when special deals are available and earning them through the game. At this time, I don't want to buy characters or rides. Is a good investment the parade slots and floats? If so, are any particular floats better to purchase then others? Thanks in advance


----------



## FoSho7787

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have 700 gems saved up through purchasing when special deals are available and earning them through the game. At this time, I don't want to buy characters or rides. Is a good investment the parade slots and floats? If so, are any particular floats better to purchase then others? Thanks in advance


From a recurring investment perspective, the parade slots and floats are the best investment. The parade slot and parade float investment still allows you to obtain the .001% chance of obtaining more gems on a recurring basis. Rather than attractions and characters, which can return some gems, the parade is the only true long term investment for gems in the game. Everything else is finite.  I have had 5 parade spots open and all the floats to fill those spots and I run the parade at least 2x per day. My co-worker calculated a return of about 1 gem per day from the parades on average. Attractions and characters are flashy and cute, but the practical investment for gems is the parade.


----------



## FoSho7787

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have 700 gems saved up through purchasing when special deals are available and earning them through the game. At this time, I don't want to buy characters or rides. Is a good investment the parade slots and floats? If so, are any particular floats better to purchase then others? Thanks in advance


The other thing I consider when buying floats is how useful the items are that come from that float. I have every float except for the new PoTC float, so . . . . I found them pretty important.


----------



## chelynnah

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have 700 gems saved up through purchasing when special deals are available and earning them through the game. At this time, I don't want to buy characters or rides. Is a good investment the parade slots and floats? If so, are any particular floats better to purchase then others? Thanks in advance


I'm hanging onto my gems for now until we see what the Halloween thing is.

I did have plans, but they're on hold in case something interesting or useful comes up


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Lilbitaitaly4U said:


> I gave up on them cause I couldn't get them and I don't have money to spend to get gems. I have tons of magic. I need Pete, Roz, Eve, Elizabeth Swann and Cinderella(but I know her item is hard)



Cinderella is such a pain. I haven't seen her slipper drop in at least a week. Elizabeth was fairly easy for me, it seemed all of her items dropped fairly easy.   you'll get everything you need eventually. I wouldn't be in too big of a rush for Roz either, I find her pretty useless. I just recently leveled her to 10 and throughout it all barely any quests pop up for her. Unless of course you buy mike and sully to the rescue, which I have no plans to do.


----------



## toinettec

DoreyAdore said:


> Is there some trick I don't know about to generate more wish granting opportunities?  I'm at level 38 with 2.8 million visitors so I've been playing for a while.  To be perfectly honest, I probably play more often than I should.  I don't have a problem.  Really, I don't . How is it possible that some players have 3 times as many wishes granted as I have since this latest contest started?  I don't mind competing, I just feel like I'm missing something here.



Hmm, well, I'm at the top of my leaderboard, but I don't really have any secrets.  If you start out with 13 or 14 granted wishes waiting to be picked up at the beginning of the event, you know, that gives you a big head start.  I didn't, this time, so I've clawed my way to the top the hard way.  Wishes come consistently every half hour until you reach seven uncollected, granted or ungranted, then they come much slower until you collect the ones you have, so it's helpful to check in and grant and collect wishes at least every 3 1/2 hours, preferably more often if you're leaving the game while waiting for characters to finish wish tasks, because every one that's in progress still counts as one of the seven.  If you're willing to get up once in the middle of the night, well, that gives you a potential 7-wish boost.  If you think there may be a granted or ungranted wish somewhere in your park, but you can't conveniently find it, or if you have a bunch of wishes scattered around, you can go visit someone else's park, and when you come back to your own park, all the wishes--except the ones in progress--will be gathered together up at the front gate.  That's about all I've got.


----------



## ABCastillo

toinettec said:


> Hmm, well, I'm at the top of my leaderboard, but I don't really have any secrets.  If you start out with 13 or 14 granted wishes waiting to be picked up at the beginning of the event, you know, that gives you a big head start.  I didn't, this time, so I've clawed my way to the top the hard way.  Wishes come consistently every half hour until you reach seven uncollected, granted or ungranted, then they come much slower until you collect the ones you have, so it's helpful to check in and grant and collect wishes at least every 3 1/2 hours, preferably more often if you're leaving the game while waiting for characters to finish wish tasks, because every one that's in progress still counts as one of the seven.  If you're willing to get up once in the middle of the night, well, that gives you a potential 7-wish boost.  If you think there may be a granted or ungranted wish somewhere in your park, but you can't conveniently find it, or if you have a bunch of wishes scattered around, you can go visit someone else's park, and when you come back to your own park, all the wishes--except the ones in progress--will be gathered together up at the front gate.  That's about all I've got.



do you notice any change to the 3 1/2 hour check in if you are playing while online or offline?

I've been struggling with happiness since the update... was never a problem until now and it is driving me crazy!!


----------



## karmstr112

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Sometimes I think these chests just mess with me! It said I had one chest in my kingdom so I circled around three times. I checked all the usual spots and all around, I looked everywhere! Couldn't find it so I said whatever and closed the game. I came back an hour later to collect some stuff and went back looking for the chest, three more times, searched the entire park! Still couldn't find it! At that point I didn't care anymore and went to collect from a building that just popped up and right there.. right next to Main Street in the wide open grass area, there was my chest! Six times I searched that park and there's no way I missed it out in the wide open. Like it couldn't have been there when it said it was, it was so obvious there's no way I passed over it six times. I hate the chests!


Know the feeling. I give a good look, then move on. Going with the theory that when their ready for me to find the missing chest it will appear. It's been working for me and I'm not making myself nuts.


----------



## karmstr112

I'm trying to decide if I should spend 195 gems to open up the 3rd chest processing slot. Even with all the holding spots purchased, I'm running out of room. Gems = 265, I have all land, attractions [other than Splash mountain], and characters. Swann and Jack are the only characters not maxd out. Think I should spring for the final processing spot?


----------



## bluekirty

karmstr112 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should spend 195 gems to open up the 3rd chest processing slot. Even with all the holding spots purchased, I'm running out of room. Gems = 265, I have all land, attractions [other than Splash mountain], and characters. Swann and Jack are the only characters not maxd out. Think I should spring for the final processing spot?


I guess it depends if you think you get something good out of the chests.  If you have all the attractions and everyone but two are maxed out, you're just getting decorations or a little bit of magic. To me, I'd rather save those gems for the Halloween update coming up.  If it's like the Incredibles event, there will be one character that you have to buy with gems.  Or you could use the gems to purchase missing items at the end of the event if you're running out of time. Splash Mountain will come with Premium (or Gold now as well?), so you could always exchange any bronze or silver chests for those if you need to.  But if opening all the chests is that important to you, then go for it.


----------



## keenercam

I have every character and they are all at max level and I have over 835,000 magic and 610 gems. The only thing I have to do now is grant wishes and build up more magic.  Oh, and open/juggle treasure chests, but the number of hanging lanterns I have in storage is so silly.  I don't want any more decorations which I have no room for in my park.  I hope the next update comes soon.


----------



## toinettec

ABCastillo said:


> do you notice any change to the 3 1/2 hour check in if you are playing while online or offline?
> 
> I've been struggling with happiness since the update... was never a problem until now and it is driving me crazy!!



That's an interesting question, but unfortunately, I don't have a ready answer for it.  I don't play offline most of the time.  But now you have me wondering.  Maybe I'll go into airplane mode for awhile tomorrow to see.


----------



## toinettec

karmstr112 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should spend 195 gems to open up the 3rd chest processing slot. Even with all the holding spots purchased, I'm running out of room. Gems = 265, I have all land, attractions [other than Splash mountain], and characters. Swann and Jack are the only characters not maxd out. Think I should spring for the final processing spot?



I would say no.  The Hallowe'en event is right around the corner, and I would call it a safe bet that they'll be introducing something new then that you'll wish you had saved your diamonds for.  Besides, you can choose to keep just the best chests, and let the others go, if you run out of room.


----------



## mydisneyfix

DoreyAdore said:


> Strangely, I never seem to struggle with maintaining the happiness level until there's a happiness challenge.  Meanwhile, other players are knocking the happiness out of the park (pun completely intended).  Again, it seems like I'm missing something.  But I guess if there IS some secret to getting more wish granting requests, those who have figured it out are not likely to share it with the rest of us.


My wishes to grant drop significantly too when there's a wish granting event.  I can close the app and come back later and still have no new wishes to grant.  Overnight....I only got one wish to grant. So frustrating!  I don't even care about the event because I can't dedicate that much time to game play but, the event kills my happiness level.  Drives me nuts!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Currently I'm trying to welcome Mike, Daisy, Cinderella & Elizabeth Swan. Since many of my characters are only leveled up to the minimum for the quests, it's taking quite some time to get the rewards needed. Is there a better character to focus on to try and move the game along a little faster/easier? I have also received an offer to purchase Boo + gems for $15 but I'm not sure it's worth purchasing.


----------



## Quellman

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Currently I'm trying to welcome Mike, Daisy, Cinderella & Elizabeth Swan. Since many of my characters are only leveled up to the minimum for the quests, it's taking quite some time to get the rewards needed. Is there a better character to focus on to try and move the game along a little faster/easier? I have also received an offer to purchase Boo + gems for $15 but I'm not sure it's worth purchasing.



I didn't purchase Boo, so I can' t comment on her usefulness.  The monsters characters weren't too difficult to level up and even then, Randall, Celia and Roz didn't need high levels to complete most of their missions, so I just let them sit without upgrading and focus effort on other characters.  

One reason to let a character sit is to avoid multiple token drops for tasks.   For example a 4 hour task that has a chance to drop a Mike Ears Hat or a Daisy Bow really draws out the time to get the items you need.  Like if you have a new task for Daisy that requires you to level her up first.  You could send the character on the 4 hour task 5 times.  In those 5 times you may get 1 time of nothing, 3 times of Mike ears, and one time Daisy bow.  You've now spent 20 hours and are only 1 token closer to what you need for progressing the storyline forward.  So there you sit.  

Goofy has a ton of character token drops and a lot of the tasks are shared with Mickey.  Pluto is actually one of the more useful characters to purchase gems with as long as you can also purchase his dog house.  He earns mickey balloons and his own tokens as well.  But he helps with tokens for a lot of toy story characters, 15 different tokens are available with him and his dog house including 8 hour tasks for both Donald Duck tokens (which is useful since Donald is an absolute pain to welcome.  Many tokens are at much reduced times.


----------



## Lady Libra

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Currently I'm trying to welcome Mike, Daisy, Cinderella & Elizabeth Swan. Since many of my characters are only leveled up to the minimum for the quests, it's taking quite some time to get the rewards needed. Is there a better character to focus on to try and move the game along a little faster/easier? I have also received an offer to purchase Boo + gems for $15 but I'm not sure it's worth purchasing.



I purchased Boo (because I pretty much bought every character and attraction, LOL) but I didn't find her all that useful and she doesn't have a lot of interesting quests/story-lines either. From the characters I bought the best (i.e. most useful) ones are Pluto (because like Quellman said he's a great help with getting Donald Duck's tokens), Maximus (a huge help getting the tokens for Mother Gothel) and Rex (he pretty much got like 3/4 of all the items I ever needed for Zurg and his quest is only 6 hours so it's easy to send him on it 3 times a day).


----------



## DoreyAdore

toinettec said:


> Hmm, well, I'm at the top of my leaderboard, but I don't really have any secrets.  If you start out with 13 or 14 granted wishes waiting to be picked up at the beginning of the event, you know, that gives you a big head start.  I didn't, this time, so I've clawed my way to the top the hard way.  Wishes come consistently every half hour until you reach seven uncollected, granted or ungranted, then they come much slower until you collect the ones you have, so it's helpful to check in and grant and collect wishes at least every 3 1/2 hours, preferably more often if you're leaving the game while waiting for characters to finish wish tasks, because every one that's in progress still counts as one of the seven.  If you're willing to get up once in the middle of the night, well, that gives you a potential 7-wish boost.  If you think there may be a granted or ungranted wish somewhere in your park, but you can't conveniently find it, or if you have a bunch of wishes scattered around, you can go visit someone else's park, and when you come back to your own park, all the wishes--except the ones in progress--will be gathered together up at the front gate.  That's about all I've got.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

So I currently have three kids standing in the middle of the hub that I granted "ride" wishes to and they are just standing there, with the little time bubbles.  Could they be waiting for a parade? (I've got like 40 min left of the cooldown time) I've never had a parade as a wishable thing, but there can't be anything else there they are interested in?  Has anyone else had this, or could this be a glitch?


----------



## toinettec

ABCastillo said:


> do you notice any change to the 3 1/2 hour check in if you are playing while online or offline?
> 
> I've been struggling with happiness since the update... was never a problem until now and it is driving me crazy!!



Okay, I spent just a couple of hours offline, and while I didn't wait out the whole 3 1/2 hours, I checked in every half-hour, and had wishes showing up every half-hour, like clockwork.  So I don't have much else to offer.  I've had wishes "hang up" before, and rebooting the game helped with that.  Maybe it's worth a try to reboot?


----------



## AaronKing

Hi , I welcomed Rapunzel but now I have Mother Gothel wandering around my park and was wondering if her quests start soon? Ive seen people battle her but i dont even have the land near adventureland land so wondering if the story progresses quickly?


----------



## AaronKing

And i hope with the new update it means we will have the option to change the main characters clothes anytime we want , imagining having sorcerers apprentice Mickey wandering around !!


----------



## chelynnah

evilqueenmindy said:


> So I currently have three kids standing in the middle of the hub that I granted "ride" wishes to and they are just standing there, with the little time bubbles.  Could they be waiting for a parade? (I've got like 40 min left of the cooldown time) I've never had a parade as a wishable thing, but there can't be anything else there they are interested in?  Has anyone else had this, or could this be a glitch?



Have you rebooted the game?  Just closed it out completely and restarted?  I often find that helps.  I've had this happen once or twice and closing out completely has solved it, the bubbles just turn into happy faces.



AaronKing said:


> Hi , I welcomed Rapunzel but now I have Mother Gothel wandering around my park and was wondering if her quests start soon? Ive seen people battle her but i dont even have the land near adventureland land so wondering if the story progresses quickly?



Get used to seeing her wander around for the next few weeks.  You still have the fairies, Aurora and Philip to welcome before you get that land and battle her.  Pete and Zurg both wandered round for quite a while before you got to battle them don't forget.


----------



## PrincessS121212

karmstr112 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should spend 195 gems to open up the 3rd chest processing slot. Even with all the holding spots purchased, I'm running out of room. Gems = 265, I have all land, attractions [other than Splash mountain], and characters. Swann and Jack are the only characters not maxd out. Think I should spring for the final processing spot?



If you are a fairly regular player, it does come in handy.  I waited until I had every character maxed out, and had received every attraction and parade float first.  I had enough gems so I bought it so I could throw my gold/platinum chests on all 3 spots when going away for the weekend so I wouldn't end up maxing out on chests and having to discard them.  I ended up using all my gems, but just from constantly running 2 floats together every 6 hours and playing the 2 ads for gems every day, I'm already back to 82 gems.  You could always wait a bit for the Halloween update to see if you need them, and then buy the spot after if they are just sitting around.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Hoping that with the new Halloween update they add a new quest for every character to go trick or treating so I can finally send them on something new instead of the same 4-6-8-12 hour quests every single day.

Definitely hoping for Nightmare before Xmas characters for the update, as I'm going to Disneyland for the first time in 20 years this weekend and will get to see the Halloween themed decor at Haunted Mansion in person to set the mood! Fingers crossed it won't be too crowded!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

PrincessS121212 said:


> Hoping that with the new Halloween update they add a new quest for every character to go trick or treating so I can finally send them on something new instead of the same 4-6-8-12 hour quests every single day.
> 
> Definitely hoping for Nightmare before Xmas characters for the update, as I'm going to Disneyland for the first time in 20 years this weekend and will get to see the Halloween themed decor at Haunted Mansion in person to set the mood! Fingers crossed it won't be too crowded!


I hope you're planning on getting a fastpass for HM, that overlay almost always has a pretty long wait.


----------



## dwlmgold

This morning DMK would not load.  I get the white splash screen and then the crash occurs.  I went to use a browser to report a trouble ticket and they had a link that people are experiencing a crash problem.  I checked I am having the problem also.  I run Win 10 (latest build).  Anyone else having the problem?  I wonder how they will get us a patch if the game does not load.  I sure hope the facebook/msn backup works as I have a lot of time invested in this game.


----------



## fan1bsb97

OMG AGAIN, after it bumped me down to joyful randomly the other day, I got it back to 60% ecstatic, and it friggen put me down to 88% CHEERFUL. They never resolved my ticket or contacted me after Sept. 21. I'm so livid.


----------



## Drizzle2008

fan1bsb97 said:


> OMG AGAIN, after it bumped me down to joyful randomly the other day, I got it back to 60% ecstatic, and it friggen put me down to 88% CHEERFUL. They never resolved my ticket or contacted me after Sept. 21. I'm so livid.



Contacted customer service twice about glitches/issues I had.  That was almost 2 months ago and still no response from them.  Tried to push through, but decided to drop this game after welcoming Gothel a few weeks back.  Maybe they'll get back to you, but don't be surprised if/when they don't.  Good 'ol Gameloft.


----------



## fan1bsb97

They emailed me back apologizing for the delay, saying they are still looking into it, but it may take a long time to get resolved lol. Such a joke.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

fan1bsb97 said:


> They emailed me back apologizing for the delay, saying they are still looking into it, but it may take a long time to get resolved lol. Such a joke.


Calm down, it's just an app.


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

fan1bsb97 said:


> They emailed me back apologizing for the delay, saying they are still looking into it, but it may take a long time to get resolved lol. Such a joke.


For real. Just breath.. everything will be okay. It's a free app with very limited advertising. I've been a reader since this forum was created, but you've inspired me to create an account just to tell you to stop complaining and just enjoy the app... Every time I get on here I see multiple people just complaining and being so negative all the time.


----------



## lostgrey

So, I ran out of things to do. My characters have no missions, no new characters are expected, the game isn't offering new attractions... What's going on with the developers? I have more than 800.000 Magics and not a thing to do.
Pretty dissapointed At This game


----------



## chelynnah

lostgrey said:


> So, I ran out of things to do. My characters have no missions, no new characters are expected, the game isn't offering new attractions... What's going on with the developers? I have more than 800.000 Magics and not a thing to do.
> Pretty dissapointed At This game


There's a Halloween event coming up on the 13th


----------



## laevson4712

I'm sorry if this has already been brought up but I'm having problems with chests. It is saying that I have two chests somewhere in the kingdom and I have looked everywhere but can't find them. Are they in some of the lands I haven't accessed yet?? I just moved into Fantasyland. Working on Flora and Zurg now. Thanks!!


----------



## lilclerk

laevson4712 said:


> Are they in some of the lands I haven't accessed yet??


Yes, they could be literally anywhere, even dark places.  Check the far corners, like behind Space Mountain.
This should give you some ideas 
https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/07/31/disney-magic-kingdoms-where-to-find-enchanted-chests/


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

If Gameloft refunded you gems would you just get a pop-up that says gift with the gems? I had sent an email to them two weeks ago or so and when I opened my game tonight I got that pop-up with gems. They never answered my email so I'm assuming that's what it was for but I wasn't positive.


----------



## chelynnah

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> If Gameloft refunded you gems would you just get a pop-up that says gift with the gems? I had sent an email to them two weeks ago or so and when I opened my game tonight I got that pop-up with gems. They never answered my email so I'm assuming that's what it was for but I wasn't positive.


Yes. I got a gem compensation for a game glitch shortly after I started.  They replied quickly asking for more info then I didn't hear anything.  A few days later I got a gem gift, and an hour after that I got an email saying I should be receiving gems to help sort my issue.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

chelynnah said:


> Yes. I got a gem compensation for a game glitch shortly after I started.  They replied quickly asking for more info then I didn't hear anything.  A few days later I got a gem gift, and an hour after that I got an email saying I should be receiving gems to help sort my issue.



Awesome! Thanks. It had been awhile since I emailed them so when it popped up I almost forgot why I would get a gift.


----------



## shaynar

Has anyone else dealt with the app downloading every. single. time? It used to be maybe once a day, but now every time I open the app (even if I haven't closed the app) it requires a download. Which takes a number of minutes. I have absolutely no patience for this. I used to open the game every hour to collect, but now I don't want to touch it because I have to sit and wait for it!


----------



## KM5664

shaynar said:


> Has anyone else dealt with the app downloading every. single. time? It used to be maybe once a day, but now every time I open the app (even if I haven't closed the app) it requires a download. Which takes a number of minutes. I have absolutely no patience for this. I used to open the game every hour to collect, but now I don't want to touch it because I have to sit and wait for it!



Mine did this when I first got the app. You may try checking how much space you have left on your phone. Mine was almost full so I deleted a bunch of videos and apps. Since then, I've only had to download game content if I go for an extended period of time (6-8 hours maybe?) without checking in.


----------



## Kimi313

So idk if this has been talked about yet but I was up a few nights ago around 4:00 am and I went to look at the characters to see how close I was to leveling them up. While I'm doing this an ad pops up like the normal USB ad but it's not that one, it's a hefty ad that says play this game and earn a free gem. Needless to say I did this 3 times before it stopped. It didn't let me do one right after the other but once every 5 minutes. Of course I wake up 2 nights ago and got 10
Free gems and last night I got 8. Anyone having this add?


----------



## DoreyAdore

Kimi313 said:


> So idk if this has been talked about yet but I was up a few nights ago around 4:00 am and I went to look at the characters to see how close I was to leveling them up. While I'm doing this an ad pops up like the normal USB ad but it's not that one, it's a hefty ad that says play this game and earn a free gem. Needless to say I did this 3 times before it stopped. It didn't let me do one right after the other but once every 5 minutes. Of course I wake up 2 nights ago and got 10
> Free gems and last night I got 8. Anyone having this add?


Just out of curiosity, were the ads for the same games you see in the ads when you click on the gem over the theater?


----------



## Kimi313

No!  It is an add for hefty garbage bags and at the top it says click to play game for a free gem. The game is not a download, it is a garbage bag that you move back and forth catching garbage. It's a one time score. If I wake up again tonight I will take a screen shot. Also I only get it if I go into my characters. This is so weird!  I literally woke up my husband last night and said you see this right!


----------



## ABCastillo

So I randomly decided to put out some of the decor from chests... And I finally started to get kids with wishes again. Guess those Pluto topiaries have finally come in handy


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Kimi313 said:


> So idk if this has been talked about yet but I was up a few nights ago around 4:00 am and I went to look at the characters to see how close I was to leveling them up. While I'm doing this an ad pops up like the normal USB ad but it's not that one, it's a hefty ad that says play this game and earn a free gem. Needless to say I did this 3 times before it stopped. It didn't let me do one right after the other but once every 5 minutes. Of course I wake up 2 nights ago and got 10
> Free gems and last night I got 8. Anyone having this add?



So I was curious about this and I went into my character book but unfortunately I didn't receive that. I did get an ad but it was for some game, Asphalt Extreme or something. If you are getting those free gems though that's quite lucky!


----------



## Kimi313

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> So I was curious about this and I went into my character book but unfortunately I didn't receive that. I did get an ad but it was for some game, Asphalt Extreme or something. If you are getting those free gems though that's quite lucky!



It is literally between 3:00-5:30 am central time zone!  I am going to try and take a screen shot tonight cause I am now obsessed so I will wake up!


----------



## minniesBFF

Is Jack Sparrow worth buying? I finally have enough gems for him but I can't decide if I should use them all on him. But I love jack so he's really tempting!


----------



## Quellman

lostgrey said:


> So, I ran out of things to do. My characters have no missions, no new characters are expected, the game isn't offering new attractions... What's going on with the developers? I have more than 800.000 Magics and not a thing to do.
> Pretty dissapointed At This game



Games make the most of their money when they first come out. This makes sense as people want to complete many missions.  As time progresses, people don't feel the need to spend as much money on the game or quit playing all together.  So the developers offer some new content periodically to keep the old people around and offer ingame specials (character + gems for 40% off) for those who are still new and need to catch up.   


I personally have gotten pretty close to the end of character levels.  Those that are not 10 are all 8-9 with the exception of Eve (since she counts as a side quest for me).  I don't have all of the premium characters yet nor all of the premium attractions, but I do a few.  There won't be much left in the way of new quests or story progression until they open up new lands or expand Mother Gothels. The Halloween event will probably have the hitchiking ghosts and the Haunted Mansion for Gems.  They may open up more space in Fantasyland for that as well. But unless they loop the event in with the main story line giving those characters more to do, at the end of 3 weeks, it'll be back to what it is now, grinding out 10s and collecting magic.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> The Halloween event will probably have the hitchiking ghosts and the Haunted Mansion for Gems.  They may open up more space in Fantasyland for that as well. But unless they loop the event in with the main story line giving those characters more to do, at the end of 3 weeks, it'll be back to what it is now, grinding out 10s and collecting magic.


Or worse, Nightmare Before Christmas (considering some of the images they have been using).  But still, it will be nice to have new characters of ANY sort to add to the game at this point.

As for me, I have all characters leveled up to 10, with the exception of Cinderella, who is two shoes away from going to 9.  All premium characters are welcomed and max'ed out.  So in addition to trying to get Cinderella's tokens to eventually get her up to 10, I just keep collecting magic and the occasional gem, waiting for something to use them towards.  I figure once they add the new content soon, I should be able to start opening up other sections of the park.  Although I only need two more attractions to finish out that list, and I have plenty of room in my park to stick them (I haven't bothered filling in blank space with the literally dozens of benches, lamps, topiaries, and treasure maps I have in storage that I refuse to use).


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> Is Jack Sparrow worth buying? I finally have enough gems for him but I can't decide if I should use them all on him. But I love jack so he's really tempting!


So far the entire Pirates line hasn't yielded much, especially in terms of expanded areas of the existing park.  Not sure why they bothered adding them in before they were able to figure out how to add new lands (Adventureland) beyond Fantasyland and Tomorrowland.  Still, I have all of the characters so it didn't make sense not to add him, just for the heck of it.  But in terms of story progression, unless you are hell-bent on adding the other two pirates, you can probably hold off for now.


----------



## Princess4

i think there is supposed to be a live talk about the event today cant watch at work but if you can enjoy!


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

I wasn't able to watch the live stream. Someone catch me up


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

Oh, and off topic.but live action Aladdin? So excited. Cinderella, Jungle Book, now Milan, Beauty and the Beast, Lion King, And Aladdin!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

So I just kind of quickly watched the video for the update and it's exciting! A couple cool looking buildings, including Haunted Mansion! The Nightmare Before Christmas characters look great, of course Zero costs gems but I love him so at least 180 gems isn't too unreasonable. Unfortunately no mention of new land.


----------



## Princess4

recap of the live stream https://jaysenheadleywrites.wordpre...estream-recap/?iframe=true&theme_preview=true


----------



## supernova

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> So I just kind of quickly watched the video for the update and it's exciting! A couple cool looking buildings, including Haunted Mansion! The Nightmare Before Christmas characters look great, of course Zero costs gems but I love him so at least 180 gems isn't too unreasonable. Unfortunately no mention of new land.


So we're supposed to, what, stick the Mansion into Tomorrowland?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

At the moment, I'm trying to welcome Daisy, Mike, Cinderella and Elizabeth. I know the Halloween event is about to start and I'm trying to focus on one character at a time since there are just too many items to collect. I have almost enough to welcome Daisy. Should I leave Mike/Cinderella and Elizabeth for now, possibly welcome Daisy and just focus on continuing the Toy Story missions and then the Halloween ones? With all the items needed, it's taking days and days to get the items to drop for all the characters but I feel like I'm stalled at the moment with all the characters trying to get welcomed at the same time.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Kimi313 said:


> So idk if this has been talked about yet but I was up a few nights ago around 4:00 am and I went to look at the characters to see how close I was to leveling them up. While I'm doing this an ad pops up like the normal USB ad but it's not that one, it's a hefty ad that says play this game and earn a free gem. Needless to say I did this 3 times before it stopped. It didn't let me do one right after the other but once every 5 minutes. Of course I wake up 2 nights ago and got 10
> Free gems and last night I got 8. Anyone having this add?



Okay, so it's after 2 am right now (I'm usually not on my phone this late but...) and I remembered this post so I went to my character book to see if I get the Hefty as with gems. Well, I got the Hefty ad, John Cena staring back at me at 2 am, but no option to play a game for gems! So disappointing!

So editing this post to say never mind! I decided to try it again and it totally worked! I got to play 5 times, 5 gems!


----------



## Kimi313

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Okay, so it's after 2 am right now (I'm usually not on my phone this late but...) and I remembered this post so I went to my character book to see if I get the Hefty as with gems. Well, I got the Hefty ad, John Cena staring back at me at 2 am, but no option to play a game for gems! So disappointing!
> 
> So editing this post to say never mind! I decided to try it again and it totally worked! I got to play 5 times, 5 gems!



Sorry I should have mentioned sometimes it's just an add so I'm SO glad you tried again!!!  Warning I am still waking up and playing for at least 5 free gems......I think I have a problem.


----------



## lilclerk

Disney_Princess83 said:


> At the moment, I'm trying to welcome Daisy, Mike, Cinderella and Elizabeth. I know the Halloween event is about to start and I'm trying to focus on one character at a time since there are just too many items to collect. I have almost enough to welcome Daisy. Should I leave Mike/Cinderella and Elizabeth for now, possibly welcome Daisy and just focus on continuing the Toy Story missions and then the Halloween ones? With all the items needed, it's taking days and days to get the items to drop for all the characters but I feel like I'm stalled at the moment with all the characters trying to get welcomed at the same time.


I would focus on Daisy as it sounded like she'll have stuff to do in the Halloween event.


----------



## msteddom

Here is a thorough summary of all the changes in the new update:
http://gmlft.co/DMKUP5PatchNotes


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Kimi313 said:


> Sorry I should have mentioned sometimes it's just an add so I'm SO glad you tried again!!!  Warning I am still waking up and playing for at least 5 free gems......I think I have a problem.



Lol well it is free gems! I wonder what time exactly this ad starts. Sometimes I'm still up around 1ish but never really after 2. I'll have to keep an eye on it tonight to see!


----------



## lilclerk

msteddom said:


> Here is a thorough summary of all the changes in the new update:
> http://gmlft.co/DMKUP5PatchNotes


Haunted Mansion AND Tower of Terror???  This is the best.

Edit: the update just downloaded to my Android game! The characters and buildings are all sitting there waiting to be unlocked, and Mickey's quest to look for fabric popped up 





Spoiler: A couple screenshots


----------



## mmmears

Update looks interesting, although I need more land... Couldn't they at least let us open up the rest of Tomorrowland or Fantasyland?

Not sure about this costume thing.  Looks like it might be a pain.

But I'm excited for any new content at this point.  I have all my characters at L10 (except for Pirates, but they are maxed out at 6 for now) and have nothing much to do.  All this without spending big $$$ or speeding things up, and I started about a month after many posters did.


----------



## keenercam

I don't have anything new and there is no update for my game in the App store.  I am on IOS and it is 1 pm here. When should I expect an update?  

ETA: I see that it is tomorrow.  Sorry!


----------



## jeremy1002

keenercam said:


> I don't have anything new and there is no update for my game in the App store.  I am on IOS and it is 1 pm here. When should I expect an update?
> 
> ETA: I see that it is tomorrow.  Sorry!


Where did you see it is tomorrow?  Thanks.


----------



## keenercam

On the Facebook page, it says: "Event begins on October 13 at 11am EDT."  Yay!!!


----------



## darkfiry

Disney_Princess83 said:


> At the moment, I'm trying to welcome Daisy, Mike, Cinderella and Elizabeth. I know the Halloween event is about to start and I'm trying to focus on one character at a time since there are just too many items to collect. I have almost enough to welcome Daisy. Should I leave Mike/Cinderella and Elizabeth for now, possibly welcome Daisy and just focus on continuing the Toy Story missions and then the Halloween ones? With all the items needed, it's taking days and days to get the items to drop for all the characters but I feel like I'm stalled at the moment with all the characters trying to get welcomed at the same time.



Cinderella is a side character and doesn't affect the main story line. Pirates haven't had much to do yet and we got them after most of us completed the main story line so I don't think they're important either. Mickey&co + Toy Story + Monsters Inc characters are your best bet for usefulness during events. Then Tangled + Sleeping Beauty for the main story.


----------



## cinmell

I logged on a few minutes ago and the update was available for me.  I was able to buy the pirate costume for Mickey but now have quests to be able to earn more costumes.  I noticed I have 35 less gems after the update than I did before the new version.


----------



## purplejam

I've just downloaded the update (iOS) mickey is now wearing his pirate outfit.

I'm very disappointed that there is no more land opened up - I really have no space left. 

Does anyone know if decorations etc help with attracting visitors - I'm currently ranking at 672 on the leaderboard for visitor numbers. I don't want to delete anything if it's going to mean I drop back down the rankings !! But unless I do start deleting I've no room to add anything new - very annoying lol


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

I was able to download the Halloween update just now.


I see that they added Tower of Terror as an attraction. I have mixed feelings about this... Althought I like the ride, it isn't in Magic Kingdom? Thus far, all of the attractions and lands are based off of real rides and lands in Magic Kingdom/Disneyland. I understand that the tower is at Disneyland. But does this mean that they will never create other parks in the games? I always imagined they would once Adventureland and Frontierland are complete. Imagine traveling to Epcot, Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios. The possibilities are endless.s Star Wars land. Pandora. Test drive. Toy story land. The muppets! Rock n rollercoaster. Indiana jones. Safari outfits for Mickey and the crew! Finding Nemo. Lion King. The World Showcase. Expedition Everest. I could see myself playing the game for years to come if this were the case. So HOPEFULLY a tower of terror attraction this early doesn't rule out any of that! 




Looking forward to new lands to come, and new attractions including big thunder mountain railroad, jungle cruise, Swiss family treehouse, etc. But if anyone knows Magic Kingdom, they know that Frontierland and Adventureland look to be in he wrong places in the game. Adventureland is the land directly to the west of Main Street. And Frontierland is north of it. But if you look at the landscape and decor of the future lands, it certainly looks like they have them in the wrong places. Which also brings everything to my next question. What about Liberty Square?


----------



## poosiegirl

Has anyone playing on an android device been able to download the update?


----------



## 10CJ

I have updated and got my pirate Mickey costume. You can start gathering some of the stuff you will need for Daisy, Donald and Minnie's Halloween costumes. It looks like some of the fabrics will need characters to be at level ten. Ex Celia Mae needs to be at level ten to go on a quest for Minnie fabric.

I opened two chests after the update and got a Halloween street lantern and Minnie fabric.


----------



## lilclerk

poosiegirl said:


> Has anyone playing on an android device been able to download the update?


Yes I got it around noon.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I started with the fabric update! So excited for something new finally! Although I noticed when sending Flynn out that his quest to get fabric was 24 hours! That's a bit crazy. It's definitely gonna take some time collecting the amounts needed and I'm sure I'll get annoyed by it taking too long soon but right now I'm just happy to have some quests and new things to add!


----------



## supernova

JafarOfAgrabah said:


> Oh, and off topic.but live action Aladdin? So excited. Cinderella, Jungle Book, now *Milan*, Beauty and the Beast, Lion King, And Aladdin!


They're making a live action movie about a city in Italy?


----------



## nikkilikescake

Does anyone know if the Halloween content will only be available to get for a certain time, or will we always have access to earn it?


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

Halloween event starts any minute now!


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

nikkilikescake said:


> Does anyone know if the Halloween content will only be available to get for a certain time, or will we always have access to earn it?


They said we will have roughly three weeks to get the content


----------



## McCoy

nikkilikescake said:


> Does anyone know if the Halloween content will only be available to get for a certain time, or will we always have access to earn it?





JafarOfAgrabah said:


> They said we will have roughly three weeks to get the content



I believe I saw that most of the content you will be able to keep it once you've earned it but that Mickey's and Goofy's Halloween costumes will *not* still be available after the event ends (Minnie's, Daisy's, and Donald's will still be available though).  I'll see if I can find where I saw that.

EDIT: the information about the availability of the costumes after the event is in the update notes that msteddom posted earlier:



msteddom said:


> Here is a thorough summary of all the changes in the new update:
> http://gmlft.co/DMKUP5PatchNotes


----------



## hopemax

Update is available for Windows.


----------



## hhhisthegame

They better open the 3 pieces of land in tommorrowland or it will ruin the event! I dont have any room!


----------



## Quellman

Wow, takes a lot of level 10 characters to get some of the fabric items.  That is a true pain with 12/24 hour tasks for some of them.  I regret never upgrading Eve now.


----------



## emilyhuff

I am confused, a pop up came saying the even starts now and said "play now" but when I clicked on that nothing happened! I went into the character book and none of them were available!?


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

emilyhuff said:


> I am confused, a pop up came saying the even starts now and said "play now" but when I clicked on that nothing happened! I went into the character book and none of them were available!?



I saw the same thing. Except when I hit play now a pop up came up and said that I was logged in on a different device so restart the app. I did that and nothing new is happening yet. I was hoping nothing got messed up.


----------



## nikkilikescake

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## KPach525

If someone buys Zero, can you share a screen grab of his tasks/tokens?? I just want to see if he is really worth the gems  
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> If someone buys Zero, can you share a screen grab of his tasks/tokens?? I just want to see if he is really worth the gems
> Thanks in advance!!



Well you know he will eventually help with tokens for the other characters and the wooden tokens (which if like incredibles, you will need a lot of to welcome oogie boogie).  I did purchase him and he is on his first task, sniffing around the kingdom (60 minutes) He has a few tokens needed to upgrade (level 2 is 1 ear hat, 3 tombstones 5 wooden tokens)  The ear hat is availble a few ways but the tombstones are currently showing surprise visit to jessies (2 hours) and the parade float (50 gems)


----------



## emilyhuff

Oh I think my problem is I currently have someone upgrading in the character book, I guess I will have to wait to start until tomorrow!


----------



## rainpetal

emilyhuff said:


> Oh I think my problem is I currently have someone upgrading in the character book, I guess I will have to wait to start until tomorrow!



Is that what the issue is?  I thought the event started tomorrow, so I started Hamm on his 24 hour upgrade to Level 10.  So, I'm stuck it looks like.  Dang it.


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> Well you know he will eventually help with tokens for the other characters and the wooden tokens (which if like incredibles, you will need a lot of to welcome oogie boogie).  I did purchase him and he is on his first task, sniffing around the kingdom (60 minutes) He has a few tokens needed to upgrade (level 2 is 1 ear hat, 3 tombstones 5 wooden tokens)  The ear hat is availble a few ways but the tombstones are currently showing surprise visit to jessies (2 hours) and the parade float (50 gems)


Thank you! Yes I know he will help with the characters, I was also wondering if he would help with the costume shop, since I am lacking a couple level 10 characters (unless I pull the trigger on 24 hours for Minnie).


----------



## emilyhuff

rainpetal said:


> Is that what the issue is?  I thought the event started tomorrow, so I started Hamm on his 24 hour upgrade to Level 10.  So, I'm stuck it looks like.  Dang it.



At least you'll get 20 gems out of it haha!


----------



## tazleiten12

Can anyone tell me what is included in the $1.99 bundle pack, is it just currency? Thanks!


----------



## 2010_Bride

rainpetal said:


> Is that what the issue is?  I thought the event started tomorrow, so I started Hamm on his 24 hour upgrade to Level 10.  So, I'm stuck it looks like.  Dang it.


Upgrading a character is not your issue. I'm not sure what your issue is, but I currently have Flinn upgrading in the castle until tonight and I have access to the event.


----------



## rainpetal

2010_Bride said:


> Upgrading a character is not your issue. I'm not sure what your issue is, but I currently have Flinn upgrading in the castle until tonight and I have access to the event.



Maybe I need to start Mickey on the costume quest first?  I'll know in a few minutes if Mickey is the trigger.


----------



## lilclerk

tazleiten12 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is included in the $1.99 bundle pack, is it just currency? Thanks!


I got the $1.99 pack, it was the parade float and pumpkin tokens.


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> I am confused, a pop up came saying the even starts now and said "play now" but when I clicked on that nothing happened! I went into the character book and none of them were available!?


Is your App upgraded?  If so, then the icon on your screen will be purple, not blue.


----------



## hopemax

My event triggered right away in my IOS game, but not in my Windows game.  I saw a hint on their Facebook page to change the language to something else.  I did that, and it immediately got my event to trigger in Windows.  Then I changed the language back.


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> Thank you! Yes I know he will help with the characters, I was also wondering if he would help with the costume shop, since I am lacking a couple level 10 characters (unless I pull the trigger on 24 hours for Minnie).


He just finished his first task, and right now there are 9 total tasks for him after you unlock them all, 2-10 (no task for level 3).  The token drops are not identified for those tasks but 15 wood pumpkins for a 6 minute task and 75 for a 2 hour are the earn rates.


Mickey's Spooky costume requires 3 gloves, and 1 blue cloth and 650 pumpkins


----------



## jypfoto

Are they joking with Donald's costume?  25 hats?  That's an insane amount when all of the tasks are RARE and take 12 hours or so to do.


----------



## Quellman

jypfoto said:


> Are they joking with Donald's costume?  25 hats?  That's an insane amount when all of the tasks are RARE and take 12 hours or so to do.


Pluto makes it only 8 hours, but yea, a real pain to get those to drop.  I think in the release notes you can still do donald costumes after the event


----------



## supernova

jypfoto said:


> Are they joking with Donald's costume?  25 hats?  That's an insane amount when all of the tasks are RARE and take 12 hours or so to do.


That sounds like the entire level-up bit with Donald.  Took forever go gather up his tokens.


----------



## supernova

OK, so I'm really confused.  There are costumes available for tons of tokens and lots of magic.  We collect them and... then what?  Are they around for good?  Will they affect game play in any way?  Will we care that Donald has a pumpkin costume available in, say, March?  What is the point of this new part of the update?  Thoughts?


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> OK, so I'm really confused.  There are costumes available for tons of tokens and lots of magic.  We collect them and... then what?  Are they around for good?  Will they affect game play in any way?  Will we care that Donald has a pumpkin costume available in, say, March?  What is the point of this new part of the update?  Thoughts?



There was something on Facebook where they said that Mickey wearing the Pirate Costume randomly drops fabric.  So I would assume that some tokens will only be available by having a specific costume.


----------



## whitney250

KPach525 said:


> If someone buys Zero, can you share a screen grab of his tasks/tokens?? I just want to see if he is really worth the gems
> Thanks in advance!!



I did get Zero, but I'm having issues uploading my screen shots of his tasks.  He is supposed to help get Jack and Sally faster than if you didn't have him, but Inam only on his first task so I can't say for sure lol.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> There was something on Facebook where they said that Mickey wearing the Pirate Costume randomly drops fabric.  So I would assume that some tokens will only be available by having a specific costume.


Got it.  But then I once again wonder why we'll be worried about costumes once this event is over.  Will we care that Mickey has a costume in the middle of June?  Will the store go away?  And if so, why are we bothering to scramble for costumes in the first place?


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Got it.  But then I once again wonder why we'll be worried about costumes once this event is over.  Will we care that Mickey has a costume in the middle of June?  Will the store go away?  And if so, why are we bothering to scramble for costumes in the first place?


I couldn't agree more!  I don't see the point of this update, especially if it doesn't come with land. Why are they so stingy with opening up more space?!  It would only encourage people to buy more attractions and concessions. This game may have jumped the shark for me. Sad.


----------



## darkfiry

Costumes are probably just an aesthetic thing. Something to distract from the fact they haven't given us any real end game story content in awhile. We got all the costumes available for unlocking (except Halloween Mickey and Goofy), and the event hadn't started yet, so I think it would be safe to say they'll be around even after the event.

Zero is cute  He's on a 1 hour quest right now so I didn't notice what tokens he can collect. I'm excited they made use of the Incredibles and late game characters! Dash+Violet and Syndrome can get event currency! Syndrome's short task can get the common pumpkin tokens all the NBC characters will need.


----------



## purplejam

Anyone else had this problem. Mickey and Pluto completed task 'plan party' (or something like that !!!) after it finished merlin popped up and said 'let's clear some more of this curse' great I thought - more space ! I've got the task to build jacks house but no land has opened up ! If no land is available I've got nowhere to put anything !!!


----------



## supernova

darkfiry said:


> Costumes are probably just an aesthetic thing. Something to distract from the fact they haven't given us any real end game story content in awhile. We got all the costumes available for unlocking (except Halloween Mickey and Goofy), and the event hadn't started yet, so I think it would be safe to say they'll be around even after the event.


Exactly.  I'm sure we'll be REAL thankful to have those costumes come, say, Mother's Day.  Oh wait... no we won't



darkfiry said:


> Zero is cute  He's on a 1 hour quest right now so I didn't notice what tokens he can collect. I'm excited they made use of the Incredibles and late game characters! Dash+Violet and Syndrome can get event currency! Syndrome's short task can get the common pumpkin tokens all the NBC characters will need.


Did they ever re-unlock Syndrome?  Or did you get him during the original event?  I ran JUST short of time with him and never had a chance to welcome him months ago.  Have been waiting ever since, but I haven't seen his tokens pop up again, even after they re-introduced the Incredibles tasks.


----------



## Quellman

I'm sure that in order to get tokens for Sally and oogie you may need taks specific to wearing the costumes, which is why it matters.


----------



## darkfiry

Costumed characters could have special story quests? *shrugs* Seeing how long it's taking the chests to be useful, it might take some time for them to bother to do anything special with them. At least they're cute.

I don't think Syndrome was ever available again? I got him during the original event.

Zero at level 1 can get blue fabric(2hrs) and 6mins for 15 event currency. New tasks at levels 2, 4(+jack), 5, 6, 7(+fat ghost thing), 9, 10(+girl skeleton). So far I've had one quest at level 1.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Is anyone else having this issue?  After I downloaded the update, but before the event started at 11:00am EST, there were tons of tasks available to earn the fabric tokens.  This morning I set some of my characters who had nothing else to do on 6 and 12 hour quests to get fabric.  Once the event started at 11:00, all of a sudden there were only a few quests to earn fabric.  Some of the fabrics are only showing a Trick or Treat quest (which aren't unlocked yet since I haven't gotten Mickey's Spooky costume) and a chest as ways of getting them.  When I check the progress of the characters I assigned to these 6 and 12 hour quests, the fabric tokens aren't showing below the timers like they should if that quest was able to earn the fabric tokens.  I had heard some of the characters have to be at level 10 to get the fabrics but almost all of my characters are at level 10.  Any ideas?  I submitted a ticket with customer care, but I'm not holding my breath because they haven't been responsive when I've submitted tickets before.


----------



## lilclerk

Maggie'sMom said:


> Is anyone else having this issue?  After I downloaded the update, but before the event started at 11:00am EST, there were tons of tasks available to earn the fabric tokens.  This morning I set some of my characters who had nothing else to do on 6 and 12 hour quests to get fabric.  Once the event started at 11:00, all of a sudden there were only a few quests to earn fabric.  Some of the fabrics are only showing a Trick or Treat quest (which aren't unlocked yet since I haven't gotten Mickey's Spooky costume) and a chest as ways of getting them.  When I check the progress of the characters I assigned to these 6 and 12 hour quests, the fabric tokens aren't showing below the timers like they should if that quest was able to earn the fabric tokens.  I had heard some of the characters have to be at level 10 to get the fabrics but almost all of my characters are at level 10.  Any ideas?  I submitted a ticket with customer care, but I'm not holding my breath because they haven't been responsive when I've submitted tickets before.


Yeah they removed a ton of fabric tasks when the event started.  Maybe they'll come back after the event.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

lilclerk said:


> Yeah they removed a ton of fabric tasks when the event started.  Maybe they'll come back after the event.



Thanks.  I'm glad it's not just me.  I am hoping those quests come back as we work through the event because it gave more of my characters things to do.


----------



## supernova

lilclerk said:


> Yeah they removed a ton of fabric tasks when the event started.  Maybe they'll come back after the event.


But there again, after the event (and Halloween) is over, what will be the point of costumes?


----------



## whitney250

Did anyone else notice that ToT is a prize in gold and platinum chests?


----------



## lilclerk

supernova said:


> But there again, after the event (and Halloween) is over, what will be the point of costumes?


Who knows.  Maybe they'll have more costumes or different outfits for each season.


----------



## supernova

lilclerk said:


> Who knows.  Maybe they'll have more costumes or different outfits for each season.


Oh great.  FAR better than expanding the playing board.


----------



## darkfiry

Oh no, "welcoming" a costume requires the character to be free. *stares at my phone for 20mins until Mickey is done*


----------



## Quellman

darkfiry said:


> Oh no, "welcoming" a costume requires the character to be free. *stares at my phone for 20mins until Mickey is done*


Yea, you have to 'tailor' it to them right?  It is kind of silly.  

I also don't usually upgrade characters during events to minimize the chances a character task would have multiple possible token drops.  I'd rather get the tombstone or a bit of cloth instead of a minnie bow.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

darkfiry said:


> Oh no, "welcoming" a costume requires the character to be free. *stares at my phone for 20mins until Mickey is done*



My Mickey still has an hour! I didn't realize they'd have to be available for the costume, but of course they do!


----------



## liljc

After Mickey and Goofy did some 15 minute quest it said to clear some curse but then something popped up after that which I accidentally closed before I read.  Then I went to look for some land to clear and there is none.  I'm thinking it was Mother Gothel that popped up maybe? and since there is no curse it is letting me clear she must have said "no, not yet"... if somebody else catches what happens there please post it so I can figure out what I missed.


----------



## darkfiry

Maybe the land required was the same one they used for Incredibles event? Someone who started after the Incredibles event can confirm?


----------



## mmmears

I'm finding the whole costume thing annoying at this point.  Yet another set of roadblocks to slow down the game.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Excited about the update, but frustrated that there is no land expansion.  I love the new attractions, Haunted Mansion!, but I have no place to put this cool stuff!

I never have been much of an app gamer.  Is this typical?  I am so tired of the limited lands!  Poor Malificent must think we have forgotten about her!


----------



## hopemax

Halloweenqueen said:


> Excited about the update, but frustrated that there is no land expansion.  I love the new attractions, Haunted Mansion!, but I have no place to put this cool stuff!
> 
> I never have been much of an app gamer.  Is this typical?  I am so tired of the limited lands!  Poor Malificent must think we have forgotten about her!



As I've been reading all the complaints today, I've been thinking, "has no one played a game like this before?"  I haven't played a lot of app games, but the building ones I've played have been really similar.  Most of them I would say update even LESS frequently, and provide less margin for error regarding space.  I play a lot of NimbleBit games and some of them go an entire year without any update at all.

I also don't get the land issue.  There are some premium attractions I don't have yet, but I have the square you open before defeating Mother Gothel completely empty, the space right below that one has room for another attraction, the bottom right of Space Mountain has the Serpent thing in it but the rest empty, I'm currently opening the 300K Magic space that's right above that so that will be empty. I just put Jack's House in the upper right Screamin section, otherwise that was empty.  And that's with all my chest decorations placed, a burger farm and a hat farm.  The last two, even though I have, I don't really think they follow the "spirit" of the game and so I wouldn't even think twice about deleting them.  Most players probably don't have farms, and I'm sure that's how the designers are thinking.  Maybe, I was just really efficient with placing my stuff because of the limitations I was used to in other games, or something too.


----------



## mmmears

Am I missing something here, or do we need to get the fabric needed for either Minnie, Daisy, or Donald all from the treasure chests in order to get the rest using these characters?  I am really hoping I am wrong here and just not making sense, because I do not enjoy the randomness of waiting for things to drop this way.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Am I missing something here, or do we need to get the fabric needed for either Minnie, Daisy, or Donald all from the treasure chests in order to get the rest using these characters?  I am really hoping I am wrong here and just not making sense, because I do not enjoy the randomness of waiting for things to drop this way.



The Purple fabric for Daisy and Minnie does seem to be a random chest drop to start since Donald needs his costume first.  Daisy's other fabric can be earned via Mickey's Jig Task *but only if he is wearing the Pirate costume *or Goofy's 6hr Handyman task.

If you get Daisy's costume, then it looks like she can earn Minnie's other fabric.

Donald's fabrics both can be earned from Mickey tasks which become available once you have Mickey's Spooky Costume AND either Daisy or Minnie's Costume

Workflow suggests the costume order will be Daisy, Minnie, Donald.

Also, we don't know what Welcoming Jack in 2 days will do.  Zero could earn the blue fabric needed for Mickey, so it seems possible that Jack could earn somebody's fabric too.  Ditto for Sally in 11 days.


----------



## lilclerk

hopemax said:


> As I've been reading all the complaints today, I've been thinking, "has no one played a game like this before?"  I haven't played a lot of app games, but the building ones I've played have been really similar.  Most of them I would say update even LESS frequently, and provide less margin for error regarding space.  I play a lot of NimbleBit games and some of them go an entire year without any update at all.


I've been really impressed with how many updates they've put out, honestly.  And I would love more land too (I do have a bunch of the premium attractions) but the game lags more when they add land/we add attractions.  I would think (hope!) they're working on making the game run better across platforms before opening up more space.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I welcomed Daisy, I bought the two Halloween packages - Zero & the Cackling Concession ($5.99) along with the Parade Float & Pumpkin Currency ($2.99) Currently I have 2,590 pumpkin currency. I haven't been playing the game for that long so I don't have Minnie or Donald as characters yet. Zero is helping with the fabric and I'm currently waiting for Mickeys costume to be "tailored". 

I'm leaving Cinderella, Elizabeth and Mike for now so I can focus on the main story line and the Halloween special event. 

Question for everyone. I have Pluto so is it worth purchasing his dog house as well? Does it give any substantial rewards or additions to the main story line (good item drops?) or the Halloween event?


----------



## darkfiry

lilclerk said:


> I've been really impressed with how many updates they've put out, honestly.  And I would love more land too (I do have a bunch of the premium attractions) but the game lags more when they add land/we add attractions.  I would think (hope!) they're working on making the game run better across platforms before opening up more space.


They finally fixed the crashing/lag issue with the pirates update for me. But after this Halloween one, when I click on a character portrait, it takes a second to move me to the character when it used to be instant. Sigh, at least I got to play the game for a few weeks without issues.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> If someone buys Zero, can you share a screen grab of his tasks/tokens?? I just want to see if he is really worth the gems
> Thanks in advance!!



I can't upload screen caps however I can list his current tasks that are showing:

Sniffing for Pumpkins: 4 +1 Stars || 15 Pumpkins || 6 minutes
Sniffing About: 10 + 2 Stars || 75 Pumpkins || 2 hours (This also dropped fabric tokens for Mickeys costume)

Currently Zero is on Level 1 so the only information I can see past this is the quests he can be sent on:

A Ghostly Rest || Level 2
Play Fetch (with Jack Skellington) ||Level 4
Beg for a Treat || Level 5
Hounding (with Oggie Boogie) || Level 7
Hilltop Home || Level 9
Cheer Up (With Sally) || Level 10

I hope this helps!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

liljc said:


> After Mickey and Goofy did some 15 minute quest it said to clear some curse but then something popped up after that which I accidentally closed before I read.  Then I went to look for some land to clear and there is none.  I'm thinking it was Mother Gothel that popped up maybe? and since there is no curse it is letting me clear she must have said "no, not yet"... if somebody else catches what happens there please post it so I can figure out what I missed.





darkfiry said:


> Maybe the land required was the same one they used for Incredibles event? Someone who started after the Incredibles event can confirm?



I wasn't around when the Incredibles Event was happening. The land to clear for that Halloween quest is beside California Screamin'. Not the land in front of the ride, although that can also now be unlocked for me for 1,500.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm not sure if this will help anyone however I thought I would post a breakdown of the quests I have completed so far. *((spoilers for the Halloween quests below - just in case anyone wants to be surprised.))*

Change Mickeys Costume || 60 minutes (once you have the fabric)

Send Mickey to give out candy || (I can't remember how long this quest was for - sorry!)

Mickey & Goofy Brainstorm ideas || 15 minutes

Clear Curse || 5 minutes || 500 Magic  (the land is beside California Screamin')

Build Jack Skellingstons House || 6 hours || 1500 Pumpkins (I'm still waiting for this to finish)

Woody goes searching the Kingdom || 30 minutes

Send Woody to bust out his spookiest lines || 60 minutes

Send Jessie to yodel as spookily as possible || 60 minutes

Send Jessie & Woody to tell spooky stories || 2 hours


----------



## shaynar

I do really need the land expansion. I don't even have room for everything I have! I've received a few attractions from chests, but no space to put them! I do have some attractions I've bought with gems and I'm using two sections in front of California Screamin' to house my farm of hat stores. I guess I could put them in storage to put the attractions out, but I don't think it's an efficient trade. Also certain items - like Jet Packs for example, should really be in Tomorrowland!


----------



## KM5664

hopemax said:


> I also don't get the land issue.



I’ve been wondering the same thing. I currently have two plots of land to the left of It’s a Small World that only contain Donald’s boat and a bunch of decorations (which were only placed to get my visitor count up, because why not?). I’m also missing quite a few premium attractions so I know that would take up quite a bit of space, but I haven’t even opened the two Tomorrowland spaces that became available in the last update.


On a side note, has anyone had trouble keeping their happiness level up lately? For the past two weeks I’ve been struggling to keep it in the ecstatic range. Most of the time I’m in the 90-100% range for joyous. Now I haven’t been playing as much so I figure that’s a big part of the problem, but I don’t remember ever having this much trouble staying in ecstatic. It seems like I never have enough wishes to combat how much I lose overnight.


----------



## KM5664

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Question for everyone. I have Pluto so is it worth purchasing his dog house as well? Does it give any substantial rewards or additions to the main story line (good item drops?) or the Halloween event?



On a normal day, I think it was worth it. If you have his house, Pluto can also get Daisy's bow and Bo Peep's ears. His house also produces coins for the Striking Gold events. However, now I would say it's dependent on how many gems you have. I'm saving mine up to get Zero right now. Since the Halloween event is only for a limited time, I'm ignoring all other quests/upgrades/etc. and focusing just on what is needed for the Halloween characters.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KM5664 said:


> On a normal day, I think it was worth it. If you have his house, Pluto can also get Daisy's bow and Bo Peep's ears. His house also produces coins for the Striking Gold events. However, now I would say it's dependent on how many gems you have. I'm saving mine up to get Zero right now. Since the Halloween event is only for a limited time, I'm ignoring all other quests/upgrades/etc. and focusing just on what is needed for the Halloween characters.



At the moment I have 750 gems. I'm trying to focus on the Halloween events too since I know the other quests will be there later. Since I will eventually get Plutos House, I didn't know if it would help with the Halloween Quests.


----------



## Peachkins

So, I downloaded the update this morning.  I've got the costume shop and Mickey's pirate costume.  I can see the Nightmare Before Christmas characters, but they're dark (maybe because Minnie is currently being updated?).  I don't see any new attractions.  Did they show up right away after updating, or does something else need to be done in the game first to unlock these things?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Peachkins said:


> So, I downloaded the update this morning.  I've got the costume shop and Mickey's pirate costume.  I can see the Nightmare Before Christmas characters, but they're dark (maybe because Minnie is currently being updated?).  I don't see any new attractions.  Did they show up right away after updating, or does something else need to be done in the game first to unlock these things?



The only Halloween character available right now is Zero which you can purchase for gems/real money. When I updated, the quests just started once the event had started. The first quest was to change Mickeys outfit to his Halloween outfit.


----------



## KM5664

Disney_Princess83 said:


> At the moment I have 750 gems. I'm trying to focus on the Halloween events too since I know the other quests will be there later. Since I will eventually get Plutos House, I didn't know if it would help with the Halloween Quests.


Ah good question. From what I've seen - no. Attractions/buildings don't produce pumpkins and I don't believe Pluto can collect them with an activity. The only thing that I can think it might be helpful for is if there is a Striking Gold event similar to the mini events they had during the Incredibles event.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KM5664 said:


> Ah good question. From what I've seen - no. Attractions/buildings don't produce pumpkins and I don't believe Pluto can collect them with an activity. The only thing that I can think it might be helpful for is if there is a Striking Gold event similar to the mini events they had during the Incredibles event.



Apparently there is going to be a gold coin collection event so I'm wondering if Plutos house will help with that. Since I have 750 gems, it might be a worthwhile investment especially since I'll be getting the house eventually anyway.


----------



## Quellman

As someone pointed out the quest progressions, woody and jessie have tasks as does goofy. I was surprised to see them have quests.  Also, there are Monsters Inc Characters. the two incredible kids, and a few others  who have the opportunity to gather the pumpkin money.  I would be weary of setting these types of characters on long 8+ hour tasks incase they are needed for quest advancement.


----------



## FoSho7787

WOW! I am super impressed by all the new content. I think the costumes are super cute and we better get to keep them after the event ends! My biggest pitfall is that, since I started playing this game in the middle of June - literally during the Incredibles Event- I JUST welcomed Donald YESTERDAY MORNING (woot, nonetheless).  I was super disappointed to see his Level 5 requirement for his Halloween costume AND that his Halloween costume assists with Minnie and Daisy's costume! Hopefully Donald's items will drop enough for me to get him to level 5 just as I'm REALLY needing his expertise for this Halloween! :-D
I bought Zero, btw. I was late to the game for the Incredibles and didn't end up even having enough gems to buy Frozone. Never again. LOL. Zero, you're all mine! Forever!! Jack, I'm coming for you buddy!!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

FoSho7787 said:


> My biggest pitfall is that, since I started playing this game in the middle of June - literally during the Incredibles Event- I JUST welcomed Donald YESTERDAY MORNING (woot, nonetheless).  I was super disappointed to see his Level 5 requirement for his Halloween costume AND that his Halloween costume assists with Minnie and Daisy's costume! Hopefully Donald's items will drop enough for me to get him to level 5 just as I'm REALLY needing his expertise for this Halloween! :-D



I'm almost certain I read that you will be able to get Daisy, Donalds and Minnies costumes after the event? Only Mickey and Goofys were specific for the event period.


----------



## lilclerk

Peachkins said:


> So, I downloaded the update this morning.  I've got the costume shop and Mickey's pirate costume.  I can see the Nightmare Before Christmas characters, but they're dark (maybe because Minnie is currently being updated?).  I don't see any new attractions.  Did they show up right away after updating, or does something else need to be done in the game first to unlock these things?


Did the event trigger for you?  You should see a purple box at the bottom of the screen showing something like 18 days left.

If you don't see that, try changing the language of the game to something else, that tends to trigger the event starting.  Then just change back to English.


----------



## KM5664

Ravens are here! Looks like the typical 8. Hopefully it'll be every 2 hours or so, otherwise I have no hope of staying on top.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I just had a pop up notice that the Dark Ravens have invaded the Kingdom. You need to click on them to gain experience and pumpkins before they fly away. Most of them congregated in Tomorrowland and along Main Street.


----------



## Peachkins

lilclerk said:


> Did the event trigger for you?  You should see a purple box at the bottom of the screen showing something like 18 days left.
> 
> If you don't see that, try changing the language of the game to something else, that tends to trigger the event starting.  Then just change back to English.



OMG, thank you!  Changing the language back and forth totally worked.  Meant reading the pop up box with Oogie Boogie in French, but I'll take it.


----------



## whitney250

Finished all off thee Halloween missions up to welcoming Jack... so now I'm kind of on hold until tomorrow.


----------



## Didymus

Dark Ravens just triggered for me and someone has 15 already


----------



## purplejam

Well - I've totally run out of land / space. 

I have every piece of available land cleared and I haven't room for even another lamppost!!

I have every attraction except the sea serpent (that hasn't dropped from a chest yet) 
I don't have a hat farm - I've got about 15 dotted around the mark 

I can store things if I get really desperate - but I've already got a lot of stuff in storage and didn't want to add more if I can help it !!

BTW - I'm enjoying the update so far


----------



## Jesse Hanson

hopemax said:


> The Purple fabric for Daisy and Minnie does seem to be a random chest drop to start since Donald needs his costume first.  Daisy's other fabric can be earned via Mickey's Jig Task *but only if he is wearing the Pirate costume *or Goofy's 6hr Handyman task.
> 
> If you get Daisy's costume, then it looks like she can earn Minnie's other fabric.
> 
> Donald's fabrics both can be earned from Mickey tasks which become available once you have Mickey's Spooky Costume AND either Daisy or Minnie's Costume
> 
> Workflow suggests the costume order will be Daisy, Minnie, Donald.
> 
> Also, we don't know what Welcoming Jack in 2 days will do.  Zero could earn the blue fabric needed for Mickey, so it seems possible that Jack could earn somebody's fabric too.  Ditto for Sally in 11 days.



Thanks for this, but I still feel like I'm caught in a linen loop; I need Donald's Halloween costume to get Daisy's & Minnie's Purple Squares, I need Minnie's Halloween costume to get Donald's "Blue" pattern square, and I need Daisy's Halloween costume to get Donald's "Orange" pattern square... So how do I get any of the costumes?  Is the only answer the chests then?  I think I'm still in the loop...


----------



## Jesse Hanson

Also, I hope you've all been saving your magic, cuz the costumes alone are gonna run me dry.  Donald at 75,000, Minnie at 50,000 and daisy at 20,000 leaves the total at just under 150,000, and that's not including whatever Goofy's will cost.  Yikes!  21 days does not seem like enough time to get these costumes in time for Halloween!


----------



## mmmears

Jesse Hanson said:


> Thanks for this, but I still feel like I'm caught in a linen loop; I need Donald's Halloween costume to get Daisy's & Minnie's Purple Squares, I need Minnie's Halloween costume to get Donald's "Blue" pattern square, and I need Daisy's Halloween costume to get Donald's "Orange" pattern square... So how do I get any of the costumes?  Is the only answer the chests then?  I think I'm still in the loop...



Yep.  This is what I was saying in my post yesterday.  Are we really stuck needing to get 10 drops from the chests?  Because I don't see that happening (I don't have great luck with those things).  The loop is really, really annoying.


----------



## Jesse Hanson

mmmears said:


> Yep.  This is what I was saying in my post yesterday.  Are we really stuck needing to get 10 drops from the chests?  Because I don't see that happening (I don't have great luck with those things).  The loop is really, really annoying.


Let's hope Jack helps with this mess somehow.


----------



## supernova

Jesse Hanson said:


> Thanks for this, but I still feel like I'm caught in a linen loop; I need Donald's Halloween costume to get Daisy's & Minnie's Purple Squares, I need Minnie's Halloween costume to get Donald's "Blue" pattern square, and I need Daisy's Halloween costume to get Donald's "Orange" pattern square... So how do I get any of the costumes?  Is the only answer the chests then?  I think I'm still in the loop...


 And here again, when this event ends, will costumes even matter?  Maybe these loops aren't worth all of the effort, in the long run.


----------



## cinmell

liljc said:


> After Mickey and Goofy did some 15 minute quest it said to clear some curse but then something popped up after that which I accidentally closed before I read.  Then I went to look for some land to clear and there is none.  I'm thinking it was Mother Gothel that popped up maybe? and since there is no curse it is letting me clear she must have said "no, not yet"... if somebody else catches what happens there please post it so I can figure out what I missed.



I got the message to clear land after that quest too.  Merlin appeared and said something about clearing more of the curse or whatever but no new land became available.


----------



## darkfiry

mmmears said:


> Yep.  This is what I was saying in my post yesterday.  Are we really stuck needing to get 10 drops from the chests?  Because I don't see that happening (I don't have great luck with those things).  The loop is really, really annoying.


Maybe we can all submit bug reports and they might change it?



supernova said:


> And here again, when this event ends, will costumes even matter?  Maybe these loops aren't worth all of the effort, in the long run.


At least we have something to do...besides, thematically it fits with Halloween so I'm rather glad we got a little more than the usual quests+new characters.


----------



## Quellman

cinmell said:


> I got the message to clear land after that quest too.  Merlin appeared and said something about clearing more of the curse or whatever but no new land became available.


My understanding is the land that needed to be cleared is the land in the front/right front of California Screamin.  Something newer players need to do since the prerequisite for participating in this event is having the California Screamin' unlocked.  Those of us who have played for a long while already have it so the quest was completed before it was actually a quest.


----------



## Princess4

for people with the ravens can we confirm its a 3 hour respawn time at work so i have to wait untill i am home thanks


----------



## FoSho7787

Just curious... I was able to start Unlocking the plot of land to the right of the parade tent, in the bottom left corner adjacent to "its a small world".... was this something from the main story line or the available land from the Halloween event?



Quellman said:


> My understanding is the land that needed to be cleared is the land in the front/right front of California Screamin.  Something newer players need to do since the prerequisite for participating in this event is having the California Screamin' unlocked.  Those of us who have played for a long while already have it so the quest was completed before it was actually a quest.



Edit: Apparently I should read other messages before going crazy. LOL


Anyone want to compare? I have $7,892 Wooden Pumpkin Tokens.


----------



## KM5664

Princess4 said:


> for people with the ravens can we confirm its a 3 hour respawn time at work so i have to wait untill i am home thanks



Possibly. I didn't get back on until right at 3 hours so I could have gotten lucky and opened the app just a minute or two before they respawned. However, my leaderboard shows people with 32 now. So I'm wondering if it's every hour. Will let you know if I'm able to get on in an hour to confirm that.


----------



## hopemax

I think mine respawned after an hour.  Normally, this stuff starts at 9 for me, so a 2nd respawn would have started at noon.  But I collected about 10:30ish, and 11:30ish.


----------



## mmmears

Mine is hourly, too.  It looks like there are no prizes for this one other than "placing" in the competition.  That's too bad because I rarely place in these things but usually play them anyway for the small incremental prizes.


----------



## Peachkins

purplejam said:


> Well - I've totally run out of land / space.
> 
> I have every piece of available land cleared and I haven't room for even another lamppost!!
> 
> I have every attraction except the sea serpent (that hasn't dropped from a chest yet)
> I don't have a hat farm - I've got about 15 dotted around the mark
> 
> I can store things if I get really desperate - but I've already got a lot of stuff in storage and didn't want to add more if I can help it !!
> 
> BTW - I'm enjoying the update so far



I'm enjoying it too.  The only attractions I didn't have were the Fantasyland mini golf and Wall-E's house.  I have somehow managed to shove everything close enough together that I've been able to clear out the large chunk of land in front of California Screamin', as well as part of the area to the right of it for the new stuff.  I didn't have any farms, so I didn't lose much by packing away a lot of the concessions I had.  I've had to box up pretty much all of my decorations, benches, etc.  Thankfully though I've still got all the attractions out.  I found that the character houses are pretty easy to shove together if that helps at all.  Hopefully some more land will open up soon so I can actually make my park look "pretty" again and not just a jumble of stuff.  That's half the fun for me.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I have every attraction except Splash and I'm maxed to capacity.  I spent a couple of hours last night rearranging space because I want all the Halloween attractions.  This isn't going to work without taking stuff out for me. 

Anyone know the order for the costumes?  I'm having trouble with chest drops.  Getting nothing but magic lately.

Just tipped over 10,000 pumpkin tokens.  I bet they convert to magic after the promotion.


----------



## hopemax

Halloweenqueen said:


> I have every attraction except Splash and I'm maxed to capacity.  I spent a couple of hours last night rearranging space because I want all the Halloween attractions.  This isn't going to work without taking stuff out for me.
> 
> Anyone know the order for the costumes?  I'm having trouble with chest drops.  Getting nothing but magic lately.
> 
> Just tipped over 10,000 pumpkin tokens.  I bet they convert to magic after the promotion.



I suspect the costumes will go in the same order the characters were welcomed originally.  With the exception of Goofy who isn't available yet.  But I think once he does unlock it will be "easier" than Daisy.  So Mickey, Goofy*, Daisy, Minnie, Donald.  If someone wants to spend a lot of gems on a lot of Platinum and Gold chests, they could speed up Donald.

After the Incredibles event, excess event currency converted to gems.  So I'm plugging away on earning as many pumpkins as I can, but it's very boring.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

That's true, gems not magic.  Guess I'll need to keep up my production.   ty


----------



## jascm

So I love they new costumes, but I really don't like how they have the characters multiplied to show what they look like. It almost ruins the effect that there is "only one" Mickey Mouse, ect. Anyone else bothered?


----------



## darkfiry

Halloweenqueen said:


> I have every attraction except Splash and I'm maxed to capacity.  I spent a couple of hours last night rearranging space because I want all the Halloween attractions.  This isn't going to work without taking stuff out for me.
> 
> Anyone know the order for the costumes?  I'm having trouble with chest drops.  Getting nothing but magic lately.
> 
> Just tipped over 10,000 pumpkin tokens.  I bet they convert to magic after the promotion.


After the Incredibles event we got gems for the converted event currency  It may happen again


----------



## darkfiry

jascm said:


> So I love they new costumes, but I really don't like how they have the characters multiplied to show what they look like. It almost ruins the effect that there is "only one" Mickey Mouse, ect. Anyone else bothered?


I rather like it. I guess the alternative would be a list of costumes and then having to click on each one to see how the character would look in it. That seems like a bunch of excessive clicking though.


----------



## Princess4

are there milestones in the crows like the last wish event?  still unable to get them work


----------



## supernova

I have to say... I am extremely underwhelmed by this update.  I'm not even going to bother with this stupid raven game, and I'm confused/bored by the whole cloth gathering quest thing.  The costumes don't make sense, and I really don't care if I ever have Goofy walking around my park in a skeleton costume.  They're too small to see what they're wearing anyway, and I don't get how it matters to begin with.  They probably could have just stopped at adding the Nightmare Before Christmas characters and that would have been fine.  No 19 day game necessary.  I mean, with Donald's hats at 25, and all through 12-hour quests, it's back to the way Donald leveled up... hats were very rare to come by.  At 25, that's a full 12 days of the 19 just to get the hats.  And many of the quests I have tried haven't yielded a hat anyway.  So there's a good chance that I'm going to fall short, just as I did with Syndrome.  And honestly, between work and life, I can't sit there and reset the quests at the exact 12-hour mark.  So much for getting his hats and oddly colored fabric.

Then Merlin offered to open up more area, and instead of showing me an area to open, it went right to a random Mickey quest.  None of this makes sense.  Idiot developers.

Overall, instead of making me want to play more, it has really disenchanted me with the game, especially after the weak addition of pirates with the last update.


----------



## lilclerk

The posted an FAQ on the update to Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/disney-magic-kingdoms/update-5-faqs/731494620350338


----------



## lilclerk

supernova said:


> I have to say... I am extremely underwhelmed by this update.  I'm not even going to bother with this stupid raven game, and I'm confused/bored by the whole cloth gathering quest thing.  The costumes don't make sense, and I really don't care if I ever have Goofy walking around my park in a skeleton costume.  They're too small to see what they're wearing anyway, and I don't get how it matters to begin with.  They probably could have just stopped at adding the Nightmare Before Christmas characters and that would have been fine.  No 19 day game necessary.  I mean, with Donald's hats at 25, and all through 12-hour quests, it's back to the way Donald leveled up... hats were very rare to come by.  At 25, that's a full 12 days of the 19 just to get the hats.  And many of the quests I have tried haven't yielded a hat anyway.  So there's a good chance that I'm going to fall short, just as I did with Syndrome.  And honestly, between work and life, I can't sit there and reset the quests at the exact 12-hour mark.  So much for getting his hats and oddly colored fabric.
> 
> Then Merlin offered to open up more area, and instead of showing me an area to open, it went right to a random Mickey quest.  None of this makes sense.  Idiot developers.
> 
> Overall, instead of making me want to play more, it has really disenchanted me with the game, especially after the weak addition of pirates with the last update.


Well Donald's costume isn't required for the event.  The only costumes that are part of the event story are Mickey's and Goofy's, the others will be able to be obtained after the event is over.  If you want them, you can get them later.

And the part with Merlin opening land, that was a quest for the land to the right of California Screamin'.  Most of us that have been playing a while already have that piece of land, so it automatically completed the quest.

Not trying to downplay your feelings on the update, just trying to clear things up


----------



## supernova

lilclerk said:


> Well Donald's costume isn't required for the event.  The only costumes that are part of the event story are Mickey's and Goofy's, the others will be able to be obtained after the event is over.  If you want them, you can get them later.
> 
> And the part with Merlin opening land, that was a quest for the land to the right of California Screamin'.  Most of us that have been playing a while already have that piece of land, so it automatically completed the quest.
> 
> Not trying to downplay your feelings on the update, just trying to clear things up


Thanks for clarifying.  Still seems like a pretty useless update.  I just sent Mickey to bounce off Pete's stomach for the next 12 hours.  And truth be told, I can't tell what the hell outfit he's even wearing.


----------



## asdowning03

One of my quests is to get Donald's costume... not even wasting my time on that... but I hate leaving quests undone!


----------



## Belle'sMagic

Quellman said:


> My understanding is the land that needed to be cleared is the land in the front/right front of California Screamin.  Something newer players need to do since the prerequisite for participating in this event is having the California Screamin' unlocked.  Those of us who have played for a long while already have it so the quest was completed before it was actually a quest.


The land that opened for me was the bottom right of the blue space by Space Mountain. After it cleared, the space directly to the right of Space Mountain is now available for 350,000.


----------



## liljc

I like the update for the most part.  I find most of very cute.  My only complaint would be not getting more land.  I'm a little unsure if I'll be able to fit everything no matter how many concession stands and decorations I remove.   I'm also a little confused about when I'll be able to do the two Mickey quests to help get the Donald fabric (costume judge and Halloween dance).   I already unlocked both Mickey costumes and just unlocked Daisy.


----------



## chelynnah

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I welcomed Daisy, I bought the two Halloween packages - Zero & the Cackling Concession ($5.99) along with the Parade Float & Pumpkin Currency ($2.99) Currently I have 2,590 pumpkin currency. I haven't been playing the game for that long so I don't have Minnie or Donald as characters yet. Zero is helping with the fabric and I'm currently waiting for Mickeys costume to be "tailored".
> 
> I'm leaving Cinderella, Elizabeth and Mike for now so I can focus on the main story line and the Halloween special event.
> 
> Question for everyone. I have Pluto so is it worth purchasing his dog house as well? Does it give any substantial rewards or additions to the main story line (good item drops?) or the Halloween event?


Yes, Pluto's dog house is worth getting for main storyline tokens


----------



## mshanson3121

So... am I the only one discouraged with the costumes part of the new update? They are next to impossible to get, as starting out the only way to get the fabric pieces is through chests (and Zero). And when you need 20+ of them per character,  it takes a long time. And without having the costumes equipped you can't do the Quests. Did they do this intentionally hoping people would just buy the missing items?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

FoSho7787 said:


> Anyone want to compare? I have $7,892 Wooden Pumpkin Tokens.



At the moment I have 8825 Wooden Pumpkin Tokens.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

chelynnah said:


> Yes, Pluto's dog house is worth getting for main storyline tokens



Thank you!


----------



## purplejam

Disney_Princess83 said:


> At the moment I have 8825 Wooden Pumpkin Tokens.



I've got 15,376


----------



## Wdw1015

liljc said:


> I like the update for the most part.  I find most of very cute.  My only complaint would be not getting more land.  I'm a little unsure if I'll be able to fit everything no matter how many concession stands and decorations I remove.   I'm also a little confused about when I'll be able to do the two Mickey quests to help get the Donald fabric (costume judge and Halloween dance).   I already unlocked both Mickey costumes and just unlocked Daisy.


Did all of the purple fabric for Daisy come from chests?


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

I am a little confused about how to get the Donald fabrics. The locked quests say that you need Mickey's spooky costume to unlock the quest. What is Mickey's spooky costume?

Also, want to mention it took me a while to figure out that different Costumes get different tokens with Mickey in case that helps new players. I imagine it will be that way with all the characters, if you click classic attire or the halloween costume? Right?

In the meantime, It is going ok, but slow, working on minnie and daisy costumes, and those difficult Donald hats! Looks like we are getting the pumpkin king in a couple hours, hopefully he can help the quests progress. I purchased zero package and parade float package.  I also had Merlin pop up as others have, and say more land was openining up, but there isn't. As I have time, I am putting the chest decorations back into storage and squeezing things together better to make room for event attractions


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Here is a tip if anyone needs it:  when moving items (attractions, concessions, decorations) to another area of the park, and it is not moving well, go ahead and "delete" it, (hold it down, then use the up arrow) which only puts it back in storage for you...you don't have to buy it again. Then move to the area of the park where you want it to be placed, go to the shop and hit place on the attraction, and as long as it fits, it will place itself in your new spot. My ipad was not moving things well when I tried to slide them across the park for some reason, and this way is working so much better!


----------



## Peachkins

I've decided that if I happen to get the costumes, great, but I'm not going out of my way for them. I'm not tying up characters with long quests for fabric.  Everyone but Mickey and Goofy you can get after the event ends. Mickey's was pretty easy, and I'm hoping Goofy's will be the same.


----------



## go oilers go

purplejam said:


> Anyone else had this problem. Mickey and Pluto completed task 'plan party' (or something like that !!!) after it finished merlin popped up and said 'let's clear some more of this curse' great I thought - more space ! I've got the task to build jacks house but no land has opened up ! If no land is available I've got nowhere to put anything !!!


That happened to me too


----------



## squirrel

I have all the land open but the strips behind IASW and SM.  I'm hoping that we get some more land too.  I opened up the second spot for opening chests so I hopefully can collect the costumes quicker.


----------



## DCNC

MARY-IN-OH said:


> Also, want to mention it took me a while to figure out that different Costumes get different tokens with Mickey in case that helps new players. I imagine it will be that way with all the characters, if you click classic attire or the halloween costume? Right?
> 
> In the neantime, It is going ok, but slow, working on minnie and daisy costumes, and those difficult Donald hats! Looks like we are getting the pumpkin king in a couple hours, hopefully he can help the quests progress. I purchased zero package and parade float package.  I also had Merlin pop up as others have, and say more land was openining up, but there isn't. As I have time, I am putting the chest decorations back into storage and squeezing things together better to make room for event attractions



Is there a way to know which Mickey costume gives which tokens? Thanks


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

DCNC said:


> Is there a way to know which Mickey costume gives which tokens? Thanks



When you click on Mickey dressed as the pirate, it lists his taks for tokens...and when you go in the costume shop, and switch him to the top hat costume, and come out, and click him in that costume, you see some other tasks. The tasks can also be seen when you click on the required token picture next to the character in the costume shop, although it does not show there the costume he needs to be in. I keep lists of token tasks by character, and time to complete, lol

I am trying to find out how to get those Donald fabrics from Mickey. Anyone?


----------



## purplejam

How's everyone doing collecting for Jack ?

So far I've got 7 bats but only 1 ears !!
(Got enough pumpkins and coins)


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Jack Skellington has finally been unlocked. Here are the requirements. 

*Welcoming Jack Skellington:*

20 Pumpkins
20 Bats
20 Jack themed Mickey ears
3500 Wooden Pumpkins

To get these items:

*20 Pumpkins *
Goofy|| Halloween Sandwich ||8 minutes
Jessie || Halloween Scream || 6 minutes
Zero || Sniffing for Pumpkins || 6 minutes
Nightmare Before Christmas Float 

*20 Bats*
Zero || A Ghostly Rest ||
Woody || Practice Lasso Skills || 60 minutes
Will Turner || Practice Social Skills || 4 hours
Mickey || Research Magic || 60 minutes
Chests 

*20 Jack themed Mickey Ears*
Bo Peep || Surprise Visit at Jessies || 2 hours
Zero || Sniffing About || 2 hours
Mickey || Trick or Treat|| 4 hours
Mike || Check on the Laugh Floor
Mr. Hamm || Rolling Ride || 4 hours
Chests
Nightmare Before Christmas Parade Float

*3500 Wooden Pumpkins*


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

MARY-IN-OH said:


> When you click on Mickey dressed as the pirate, it lists his taks for tokens...and when you go in the costume shop, and switch him to the top hat costume, and come out, and click him in that costume, you see some other tasks. The tasks can also be seen when you click on the required token picture next to the character in the costume shop, although it does not show there the costume he needs to be in. I keep lists of token tasks by character, and time to complete, lol
> 
> I am trying to find out how to get those Donald fabrics from Mickey. Anyone?


Hmm, I think I was wrong. The token tasks are just out of order


----------



## Diznygrl

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this before, but the patch of land in front of Screamin and slightly to the right (the right side of the big area of land that looks like one piece but is sold in two pieces) is now 1,500 instead of 25,000. The piece next to it directly in front of Screamin is still 25 grand.

Most people here probably bought that area a long time ago but mine was still cursed because I am magic poor, LOL. I don't burger/hat farm and I only check on the game a couple times a day so it takes me a while to earn magic, and I always have more important things to buy with that kind of money...err, magic.


----------



## kristimarie311

lilclerk said:


> The posted an FAQ on the update to Facebook.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/disney-magic-kingdoms/update-5-faqs/731494620350338


Thank you!!!


----------



## Diznygrl

Wow, it looks like the ads may have reached a new level of obnoxious! Got one as usual when I went to check on a character upgrade, but this time it was a video ad that forced me to watch for 10 seconds before I could click out of it. I'm used to those kinds of ads on YouTube, but man, for DMK? Super annoying!!


----------



## Blinkblink

supernova said:


> I have to say... I am extremely underwhelmed by this update.  I'm not even going to bother with this stupid raven game, and I'm confused/bored by the whole cloth gathering quest thing.  The costumes don't make sense, and I really don't care if I ever have Goofy walking around my park in a skeleton costume.  They're too small to see what they're wearing anyway, and I don't get how it matters to begin with.  They probably could have just stopped at adding the Nightmare Before Christmas characters and that would have been fine.  No 19 day game necessary.  I mean, with Donald's hats at 25, and all through 12-hour quests, it's back to the way Donald leveled up... hats were very rare to come by.  At 25, that's a full 12 days of the 19 just to get the hats.  And many of the quests I have tried haven't yielded a hat anyway.  So there's a good chance that I'm going to fall short, just as I did with Syndrome.  And honestly, between work and life, I can't sit there and reset the quests at the exact 12-hour mark.  So much for getting his hats and oddly colored fabric.
> 
> Then Merlin offered to open up more area, and instead of showing me an area to open, it went right to a random Mickey quest.  None of this makes sense.  Idiot developers.
> 
> Overall, instead of making me want to play more, it has really disenchanted me with the game, especially after the weak addition of pirates with the last update.



Maybe you should stop playing if it's making you this upset.


----------



## hopemax

Getting close to Welcoming Jack.  I only need 4 more Ear Hats.  Everything dropped super easy.  Almost too easy, the problem with getting the purple fabric for Daisy may be bronze chests want to pop out character tokens instead.   I'm seriously considering NOT welcoming Jack right away just to try and get some more purple fabric.  I've only gotten 2 so far.  First, I was getting pirate flags (so I am not upgrading Elizabeth either) and then it switched to Jack tokens.  I did get all 10 of Daisy's other fabric.  They popped out of Silver chests basically every time.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Anyone have any luck getting Tower of Terror? If so, which chest?


----------



## liljc

I think costume Daisy is broken.  She is the only one that can get the red fabric for Minnie's costume (besides the chests) and so far even though the red fabric is only uncommon (not rare, not epic, not legendary) I've sent her on the trick or treat quest 5 times and she has yet to get me a single piece of red fabric.


----------



## SunDial

I am just over 20K in the wood coins.   I also got a platinum chest not long after the event started.  Have not placed it yet. Waiting until no character tokens or fabric is needed.


----------



## supernova

Blinkblink said:


> Maybe you should stop playing if it's making you this upset.


Not upset.  Underwhelmed.  Things are bound to pick up after this thoughtless event.  I mean, it HAS to, right?  How much worse can it get?


----------



## RC_Racer

I for one am enjoying this event. I'm welcoming Jack right now. However the fabric complaints are valid. I get excited when Donald is ready to level up and immediately started him, now I have to start my hat collecting all over again. I am skeptical on getting 25 before the end of the event, especially with Mickey collecting character tokens and doing event quests. And now daisy will be busy collecting fabric for Minnie, leaving only a few ways to collect them.


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

Have seen other people on here comment on the same experience that I had - characters were sent out on tasks to collect fabric, and then the fabric option disappeared as soon as the Halloween timer started. So I raised a ticket to customer services, asking if it was a glitch. No it isn't, they have deliberately turned off the fabric collection for other characters for the duration of the event, but they will turn them back on as soon as it finishes. I presume everyone has Mickey's Halloween costume by now and the only other one that is linked to the event is Goofy's, available in a few days. Donald, Daisy & Minnie will all still be available afterwards, so I'm thinking it might be best to just wait till after, when there will be a lot more characters able to collect fabric for them. Let's face it, it's gonna take longer than the duration of the event to get 25 sailor hats for Donald anyway!!
That said, I do now have Daisy's costume, but that's because I had a lot of gems, and after getting Zero with some, I spent another 200 to buy the 11 chest pack. That gave me the rest of the fabric I needed for Daisy, and I also got Tower of Terror out of a Gold Chest that way, so for me it was worth it. But clearly the point of turning off other characters being able to collect is to get people to buy chests. 
This is the only game I play, so I'm ok with dropping a few pounds on it here & there, and have bought gems and promotion packs, & I figure that they have to make some money on it, the developers need to earn a wage too. 
But if, like my husband,  you refuse to spend anything on the game on principle,  then it is going to be mega annoying!! 
Having read the update notes, there is obviously not going to be anymore land, for those of us who have been playing a long time, and have unlocked it all, as by the sounds of it, the game can't support anymore expansion for now, so I've just put away some of the Incredibles stuff, so I can have Halloween out. So far Halloween only needs one section of land by California Screaming (including Tower of Terror), so I've still a fair bit of Incredibles out. The Omnidroid will be next to store. Since I've done all the Incredibles quests (twice!), it's not really any use anyways.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Just got Tower of Terror out of a gold chest!! It is possible!!


----------



## xthebowdenx

I barely get chests anymore. Is it possible to play too much? I clear my chests as soon as they are unlocked. I have one silver chest with 2 hours left and then I will have zero chests. Anyone else have this issue?

Oh, and I love this update.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> I barely get chests anymore. Is it possible to play too much? I clear my chests as soon as they are unlocked. I have one silver chest with 2 hours left and then I will have zero chests. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Oh, and I love this update.


For a while, I was getting more silver chests than usual.  Then it was back to nothing but bronzes.


----------



## supernova

LoobyLouLovesDisney said:


> That gave me the rest of the fabric I needed for Daisy, and I also got Tower of Terror out of a Gold Chest that way, so for me it was worth it. But clearly the point of turning off other characters being able to collect is to get people to buy chests.
> This is the only game I play, so I'm ok with dropping a few pounds on it here & there, and have bought gems and promotion packs, & I figure that they have to make some money on it, the developers need to earn a wage too.
> But if, like my husband,  you refuse to spend anything on the game on principle,  then it is going to be mega annoying!!


Glad to see someone else has caught on to their attempts to make $$ off us.


----------



## LoobyLouLovesDisney

supernova said:


> Glad to see someone else has caught on to their attempts to make $$ off us.


Yes, but I don't mind that. It is, after all, a business they are running, and we all have the choice of whether to spend or not. I expect to pay for my other sources of entertainment e.g. Broadband and Cable TV, so have no problem in paying a small amount of money to get maximum enjoyment out of a game that I love playing. If the enjoyment goes, I will just uninstall and move on to something else.


----------



## hopemax

xthebowdenx said:


> I barely get chests anymore. Is it possible to play too much? I clear my chests as soon as they are unlocked. I have one silver chest with 2 hours left and then I will have zero chests. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Oh, and I love this update.



Once I opened the 2nd opening platform, I noticed that I have a hard time keeping my chest spots full.  I haven't completely run out, but there have been times I've been close.  I've force closed the app, and sometimes that causes 1 or 2 chests to show up, but I don't know if the two are related.

I like this update too.  Somewhat more than I like the game overall.  I've always felt that it was too repetitive and too much mindless activities.  I feel with the recent updates there is perhaps the tiniest bit of strategy in balancing your play.  And it gets the original characters back into the mix, without changing the max level from 10 to something higher.  Collecting ever more items to level them up would be just as boring and annoying.  The costumes are like a form of upgrades, but the requirements can remain in a lower range.  Collecting 25 Donald hats will take time, but if the characters could be upgraded to 15, how many character hats would we have to collect then?  For the last several weeks, there's been a lot of complaining that, "they had nothing to do," in their game.  Now there is not only new characters but other stuff to do that seems will last longer than the event, and now it's all complaining because you can't finish everything in 3 days?  Aside from the characters holding little signs that say, "slow down!" I don't know how much clearer they could make it that updates aren't going to be as frequent as the players who rush through everything want them to be.  On the other end of the spectrum, I'm sure there are casual players who are feeling like they are never going to catch up.  Which master should developer's serve?

I suspect that's why the red Minnie fabric isn't dropping that quickly.  We've wondered in the past if process in the game affected drop rates.  People noticed the farther in the game / higher the character level, the easier certain character tokens started dropping.  So I might guess that is the case here.  It took me forever to get Prince Charming's first pair of gloves, but once more content opened up, then it became easier to get them.  Perhaps, once Goofy's costume becomes available and earned, then the Minnie stuff will drop easier.  IMO, the only pressure to spend money is coming from player impatience.  They will certainly allow you to feed your impatience by spending money, but the choice to spend is always on the player.


----------



## mmmears

xthebowdenx said:


> I barely get chests anymore. Is it possible to play too much? I clear my chests as soon as they are unlocked. I have one silver chest with 2 hours left and then I will have zero chests. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Oh, and I love this update.



Yes, I am having the same issue.  I've had times when I had many chests in storage.  Now I am down to one.    I'm playing the same amount as I use to play, but there just are no chests to find.




supernova said:


> Glad to see someone else has caught on to their attempts to make $$ off us.



Yep.  Not gonna do it.  It's one thing to charge a fee for an app.  But this thing where there are constant roadblocks where it's easy to get through if you pay for it just doesn't make the game any fun.  So I can buy my way out of it?  Well, that's not really why I'm playing the game; feels a little like "cheating" to me.  Not that others are cheating, but I'm playing to play, not to just pay my way through.  As it is, without speeding things up, I run out of things to do, so I have no desire to rush through content at this point.  Oh, and they also get money from ad revenue, which is fine.


----------



## lilclerk

hopemax said:


> Getting close to Welcoming Jack.  I only need 4 more Ear Hats.  Everything dropped super easy.  Almost too easy, the problem with getting the purple fabric for Daisy may be bronze chests want to pop out character tokens instead.   I'm seriously considering NOT welcoming Jack right away just to try and get some more purple fabric.  I've only gotten 2 so far.  First, I was getting pirate flags (so I am not upgrading Elizabeth either) and then it switched to Jack tokens.  I did get all 10 of Daisy's other fabric.  They popped out of Silver chests basically every time.


IMO, since Jack is part of the timed event and Daisy's costume isn't, I'd worry about Jack over the costume.


----------



## liljc

What's the point of starting a new event (the coin finding event) then resetting the leader board back to 0 around fifteen minutes into the event?   At least it happened to everybody on the leader board but seems kind of silly.  I just so happened to have a bunch of buildings ready to collect coins from when the new event message popped up.  I looked after collecting and I was near the top of the board with 10 coins.  I come back later and collect 2 more coins and I notice my first 10 coins had disappeared and it looked like it happened to everybody that collected coins at the beginning of the event.


----------



## hopemax

lilclerk said:


> IMO, since Jack is part of the timed event and Daisy's costume isn't, I'd worry about Jack over the costume.



Yeah, but in these events there is always dead time, so delaying Jack didn't seem like it would impact finishing the overall Halloween event.  I actually decided to Welcome Jack, but I'm going to hold him at level 3 (which opens the next building) to work on the fabric.


----------



## LeCras

So far I like the update. Welcomed Jack earlier and have just sent him off on his second quest. I have 45 minutes left until Daisy's costume is finished so doing pretty well.   No Tower of Terror yet - I have 3 gold and 3 platinum chests waiting so will start trying for that in the next few days...


----------



## DoreyAdore

Oogie bugs. At least they're easier to see than the ravens.


----------



## LeCras

...but why did it have to be spiders..?!


----------



## DoreyAdore

LeCras said:


> ...but why did it have to be spiders..?!


They look more like crabs to me. Creepy


----------



## Cnlou

hopemax said:


> For the last several weeks, there's been a lot of complaining that, "they had nothing to do," in their game. Now there is not only new characters but other stuff to do that seems will last longer than the event, and now it's all complaining because you can't finish everything in 3 days?


Thank you for this statement. It is 100% true and something I've been feeling as well. 

I'm super glad for the update and glad it will Be hard to get all the fabrics for the costumes. It will give me something to do! I'm glad to see the old characters come back into play with the costumes. I have almost all my characters leveled up to 10 and nothing left but to upgrade. The game got stale for a bit waiting for something new.   Ive had fun with the new update to have goals with Mickey and Donald again.  
The new event and characters have been great as well. It is nice to have the game become interactive again and not just upgrading everyone to level 10.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Welcome Jack right now! I'm so excited! These characters are my favorite introduced so far! 

I know there's some complaining happening and I totally get it, the costumes aren't really exciting but at least the ones we get to keep working on after the event will keep us working toward something, even if it is kinda stupid after Halloween. To me one of the most boring things about this game is when there is absolutely nothing to do. So even though the costumes are a bit boring at least it'll be something to work toward, even if you don't try you'll still end up collecting items in the background. I kinda think of them like the chests, I really dislike the chests but at least it's something to do when absolutely nothing else is happening!


----------



## Jhondy210

grr I still need 7 more of the ear hats for Jack Skellington. I'm getting behind and I even bought Zero


----------



## McKLP

Is anyone else having issues with the task of "Dress-Up Duck". I can not get fabrics for Donald's pumpkin costume since they require Mickey to share an activity with Minnie as Halloween Dance or Daisy as Costume Judge. Both Minnie and Daisy need to be dressed in their costume to start. However I can not get the purple or red stripe fabrics for these two since they require Donald to Trick or Treat to obtain. To trick or treat Donald requires him to be in costume. So it become cyclical and not achievable. Anyone able to get past this issue


----------



## hopemax

McKLP said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the task of "Dress-Up Duck". I can not get fabrics for Donald's pumpkin costume since they require Mickey to share an activity with Minnie as Halloween Dance or Daisy as Costume Judge. Both Minnie and Daisy need to be dressed in their costume to start. However I can not get the purple or red stripe fabrics for these two since they require Donald to Trick or Treat to obtain. To trick or treat Donald requires him to be in costume. So it become cyclical and not achievable. Anyone able to get past this issue



At least during the event

You get the Purple fabric in chests.  There is no getting around that*.  Daisy's other fabric comes out of chests or Goofy's Handyman task.

Earn Daisy.

Then you can use Mickey + Daisy to get Minnie's other fabric, with the purple again coming out of chests.

Earn Minnie

Then work on Donald.  Like his original Welcome, just because a quest popped up doesn't mean it can be quickly completed.

*Alternative solution, although I wouldn't recommend it, buy a ton of chests to possibly get Donald fabric.

* Second alternate - I keep forgetting that you can select buy on the costume screen.  But still probably more gems than makes sense (unless it's to fill in the last 1 or 2 pieces).

We did get a preview that after the event, other characters could earn fabric.  I noticed Flynn has a 24 hr task for Donald fabric.  So once the event is over it seems like it would be possible for future players to work on Donald earlier, than we are able during the event.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Is anyone else having trouble leveling up Zero?  I bought him as soon as he was available and only Bo Peep and the chests can drop his dog house charm.  I've sent Bo Peep out 22 times and I've only gotten the tokens twice!  I've gotten 3 donald hats in the same time frame!  I know it is supposed to be rare, but when legendary drops before rare, it's a bit ridiculous.  I've had to leave Jack maxed out at level 2 so her quest won't drop his ears instead so I can HOPEFULLY get the last token and level up zero.
On the plus side, I'm up to 8 purple fabrics and have all the green ones for daisy, so it is just a matter of time and luck for those last 2 to drop so I can finally get Daisy in costume.  In the meantime, she is hard at work on Donald hats.

For those wondering, once you welcome Jack and while waiting for Daisy fabric, there is a small break where Mickey has no quests, so you can send him out with Pete for more Donald hats.


----------



## chelynnah

fan1bsb97 said:


> Anyone have any luck getting Tower of Terror? If so, which chest?


Yes, platinum


----------



## chelynnah

xthebowdenx said:


> I barely get chests anymore. Is it possible to play too much? I clear my chests as soon as they are unlocked. I have one silver chest with 2 hours left and then I will have zero chests. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Oh, and I love this update.


Yes.  My chest drop,rate has gone way down.  I used to discard 4 or more chests a day and have 4 waiting when I had only 1 stand open, and alol waiting slots full.

I opened up the two stands after the event stayed, and now I only have 1 'cooking! And almost all my waiting spaces clear and haven't seen a new chest in hours.  I'm sure my rate has dropped.  I opened both slots so I wouldn't be discarding so many during the event.  Based on previous rates I should be just keeping up, not empty.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

LeCras said:


> ...but why did it have to be spiders..?!


Why spiders? Why couldn't it be "follow the butterflies"? Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessS121212 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble leveling up Zero?  I bought him as soon as he was available and only Bo Peep and the chests can drop his dog house charm.  I've sent Bo Peep out 22 times and I've only gotten the tokens twice!  I've gotten 3 donald hats in the same time frame!  I know it is supposed to be rare, but when legendary drops before rare, it's a bit ridiculous.  I've had to leave Jack maxed out at level 2 so her quest won't drop his ears instead so I can HOPEFULLY get the last token and level up zero.
> On the plus side, I'm up to 8 purple fabrics and have all the green ones for daisy, so it is just a matter of time and luck for those last 2 to drop so I can finally get Daisy in costume.  In the meantime, she is hard at work on Donald hats.
> 
> For those wondering, once you welcome Jack and while waiting for Daisy fabric, there is a small break where Mickey has no quests, so you can send him out with Pete for more Donald hats.



Once you level Zero up a little, he can also earn the dog house token, as well as the parade float, and eventually Jack will too (level 5).  So it should get easier once you get passed this roadblock.  I haven't had what I would consider difficulties.  My Zero is Level 4.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

PrincessS121212 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble leveling up Zero?  I bought him as soon as he was available and only Bo Peep and the chests can drop his dog house charm.  I've sent Bo Peep out 22 times and I've only gotten the tokens twice!  I've gotten 3 donald hats in the same time frame!  I know it is supposed to be rare, but when legendary drops before rare, it's a bit ridiculous.  I've had to leave Jack maxed out at level 2 so her quest won't drop his ears instead so I can HOPEFULLY get the last token and level up zero.
> On the plus side, I'm up to 8 purple fabrics and have all the green ones for daisy, so it is just a matter of time and luck for those last 2 to drop so I can finally get Daisy in costume.  In the meantime, she is hard at work on Donald hats.
> 
> For those wondering, once you welcome Jack and while waiting for Daisy fabric, there is a small break where Mickey has no quests, so you can send him out with Pete for more Donald hats.



I just leveled zero to level 3. It did seem like Bo Peep wasn't dropping very often but that's all I've had her working on so don't worry it'll come eventually!


----------



## RC_Racer

I have a bunch of characters waiting to level up, all 16 hour timers. I really don't want to tie up the leveling process with non event characters. I am also about 3 tokens away from welcoming mother Gothel. Errr the struggle!!

On a positive note I just finished getting finkelstein's lab. Which is 6000 tokens.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yep.  Not gonna do it.  It's one thing to charge a fee for an app.  But this thing where there are constant roadblocks where it's easy to get through if you pay for it just doesn't make the game any fun.  So I can buy my way out of it?  Well, that's not really why I'm playing the game; feels a little like "cheating" to me.  Not that others are cheating, but I'm playing to play, not to just pay my way through.  As it is, without speeding things up, I run out of things to do, so I have no desire to rush through content at this point.  Oh, and they also get money from ad revenue, which is fine.



"In app purchases".  Buyer beware.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> For those wondering, once you welcome Jack and while waiting for Daisy fabric, there is a small break where Mickey has no quests, so you can send him out with Pete for more Donald hats.


It just kills me to send Mickey and Pete off for twelve hours only to result in magic but no hat more often than not.


----------



## mrzrich

Really Jesse? Really?  Halloweeen Scream task dropping Incredibles tokens!  Why?


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> Really Jesse? Really?  Halloweeen Scream task dropping Incredibles tokens!  Why?


Hopefully that means there FINALLY a chance I can welcome Syndrome once again???


----------



## supernova

OK, did I really just wait 24 hours for a platinum chest to give me a friggin' pumpkin wall????


----------



## Quellman

RC_Racer said:


> I have a bunch of characters waiting to level up, all 16 hour timers. I really don't want to tie up the leveling process with non event characters. I am also about 3 tokens away from welcoming mother Gothel. Errr the struggle!!
> 
> On a positive note I just finished getting finkelstein's lab. Which is 6000 tokens.


I won't upgrade non mission characters during an event.  Just means that you will be earning more tokens for the level 10 upgrade when you could be earning tokens for the characters you do need!  

Also, good to know about the lab cost.  I'm trying to farm wood pumpkins as much as possible since syndrome was so expensive last time, oogie may be the same.


----------



## DarrylR

There's a lot of complaining on here (and a lot of it justified in one way or another). However, I haven't seen anyone mention either of my biggest gripes.

The first is my strong frustration with putting attractions in chests. More than any other part of the game I enjoy collecting the attractions. I have every attraction outside of the ones available through chests. Since chests were first introduced I've found less than ten combined gold and platinum. Pretty sure at this point I'll never get Splash Mountain and now I have to deal with the fact I'm not going to get Tower of Terror. There isn't any motivation to buy chests either as they are a complete crapshoot. Even more so now as they are jammed full of fabric and decorations. 

This brings me to my second point. What is the point of magic after a certain point in the game? I have over 3 million magic. It doesn't help me with any of the things I want in the game. It just goes up and up not helping in any way. The thing that really pisses me off, is that once there is an actual event in which long term players might be given an advantage, they change the currency. So now there are things to purchase and my 3 million is still completely useless. 

Any thoughts? And please don't be an a$%*?#e and tell me to stop playing. I see that on here all the time anytime someone has a legitimate complaint.


----------



## rainpetal

DarrylR said:


> There's a lot of complaining on here (and a lot of it justified in one way or another). However, I haven't seen anyone mention either of my biggest gripes.
> 
> The first is my strong frustration with putting attractions in chests. More than any other part of the game I enjoy collecting the attractions. I have every attraction outside of the ones available through chests. Since chests were first introduced I've found less than ten combined gold and platinum. Pretty sure at this point I'll never get Splash Mountain and now I have to deal with the fact I'm not going to get Tower of Terror. There isn't any motivation to buy chests either as they are a complete crapshoot. Even more so now as they are jammed full of fabric and decorations.
> 
> This brings me to my second point. What is the point of magic after a certain point in the game? I have over 3 million magic. It doesn't help me with any of the things I want in the game. It just goes up and up not helping in any way. The thing that really pisses me off, is that once there is an actual event in which long term players might be given an advantage, they change the currency. So now there are things to purchase and my 3 million is still completely useless.
> 
> Any thoughts? And please don't be an a$%*?#e and tell me to stop playing. I see that on here all the time anytime someone has a legitimate complaint.



I generally have a lot of fun with this game, but I am with you on the frustration over the attractions in the chests.  My DH also plays but far less than I do and he has gotten Splash Mountain and the Sea Serpent and I haven't gotten either of them.  He also got Charming's gloves well before I did.  I just keep plugging away at it with the hope that I will get lucky one of these days, but I'm saving gems for Jack Sparrow, so I'm not going to waste them on chests.  I'll just keep farming Wood pumpkins in hopes that they turn into gems at the end of the event.


----------



## johde

Right now, I'm trying to decide how far I want to upgrade my characters during the event.  During the Incredible's event I spent too much money on upgrades and decorations and had to really grind at the end to get Syndrome at the end.


----------



## CaerDallben

I am enjoying this update a lot!
Not sure about how much to level the characters either, but it looks like Jack needs to be level 6 before you can get the Broomstick Graveyard, so I'm working towards that.


----------



## Minniethepup

Has anyone had Merlin and/or Maleficent say "clear the curse" since the Halloween event began? I've had them say it on two separate occasions and I look throughout my park and there's nothing for me to clear. All of my grayed out lots still say coming soon. Am I missing something?


----------



## hopemax

Minniethepup said:


> Has anyone had Merlin and/or Maleficent say "clear the curse" since the Halloween event began? I've had them say it on two separate occasions and I look throughout my park and there's nothing for me to clear. All of my grayed out lots still say coming soon. Am I missing something?



We think the land it wants you to open is the same land that was opened during the Incredibles event.  So if you cleared it then, you don't have to clear it now and you are simply awarded the wooden pumpkins for the task.


----------



## darkfiry

johde said:


> Right now, I'm trying to decide how far I want to upgrade my characters during the event.  During the Incredible's event I spent too much money on upgrades and decorations and had to really grind at the end to get Syndrome at the end.


There was a FAQ somewhere (maybe on FB?) and they don't need to be level 10 to fight Oogie. I'm probably going for level 8 until I welcome Oogie since going for level 9 takes 16 hours. Unless the story line requires level 9 earlier than that of course.



Minniethepup said:


> Has anyone had Merlin and/or Maleficent say "clear the curse" since the Halloween event began? I've had them say it on two separate occasions and I look throughout my park and there's nothing for me to clear. All of my grayed out lots still say coming soon. Am I missing something?


One of them was below California Screamin'. You're aren't missing anything. I suspect those were to help the new players who started after the Incredibles event since they wouldn't have been able to get the plots of land otherwise.


----------



## Minniethepup

hopemax said:


> We think the land it wants you to open is the same land that was opened during the Incredibles event.  So if you cleared it then, you don't have to clear it now and you are simply awarded the wooden pumpkins for the task.



That makes more sense. Thank you!!


----------



## Minniethepup

darkfiry said:


> There was a FAQ somewhere (maybe on FB?) and they don't need to be level 10 to fight Oogie. I'm probably going for level 8 until I welcome Oogie since going for level 9 takes 16 hours. Unless the story line requires level 9 earlier than that of course.
> 
> 
> One of them was below California Screamin'. You're aren't missing anything. I suspect those were to help the new players who started after the Incredibles event since they wouldn't have been able to get the plots of land otherwise.



Thank you, darkfiry!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Once you have the Finklestein Tower (which is 6000 wooden pumpkins as someone else mentioned) you have to send Woody on a 3 hour task (decorating the toy barn) so I'd recommend keeping him available. Jack Skellington has to visit the Tower twice, once for a 60 minute task and then for a 4 hour task.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Minniethepup said:


> That makes more sense. Thank you!!



I haven't been playing long and wasn't around during the Incredibles Event and can confirm the lands available are those that were available during that event. So if you were here, no other sections of lands open.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Ugh I accidentally just replaced a gold chest with a silver one. I'm so annoyed now.


----------



## darkfiry

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/This_Is_Halloween_Event_2016_Walkthrough
That's a pretty good cheat sheet if you want to know what's ahead. Although it's probably more helpful the more behind you are (like I am).


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Once you have the Finklestein Tower (which is 6000 wooden pumpkins as someone else mentioned) you have to send Woody on a 3 hour task (decorating the toy barn) so I'd recommend keeping him available. Jack Skellington has to visit the Tower twice, once for a 60 minute task and then for a 4 hour task.


Thanks for the heads up.  The Tower will be done for me in about 10 minutes so this tips comes at perfect timing.


----------



## supernova

Nice to see Cinderella, the Prince, and Goofy added to the little wish bubbles.


----------



## RC_Racer

johde said:


> Right now, I'm trying to decide how far I want to upgrade my characters during the event.  During the Incredible's event I spent too much money on upgrades and decorations and had to really grind at the end to get Syndrome at the end.



Do you or anyone else remember what syndrome cost? Trying to get an idea how many token I will need for Oogie.


----------



## RC_Racer

RC_Racer said:


> Do you or anyone else remember what syndrome cost? Trying to get an idea how many token I will need for Oogie.



I looked it up so to answer my own question, syndrome was 45000 tokens. So I guess we should all be planning and saving for a similiar amount.


----------



## darkfiry

But we had 4 free + 1 premium characters before syndrome last time...Now it's 2 free + 1 premium before Oogie. Surely it won't be as bad as last time?

Oh who am I kidding. Going to farm short tasks for a few hours every night


----------



## AJ1983

I got Tower of Terror from a gold chest just now!


----------



## mrzrich

AJ1983 said:


> I got Tower of Terror from a gold chest just now!



Happy for you, but sad, because I waited all day for a lamppost. Seems that's all I ever get from the gold and platinum chests


----------



## xthebowdenx

rainpetal said:


> I generally have a lot of fun with this game, but I am with you on the frustration over the attractions in the chests.  My DH also plays but far less than I do and he has gotten Splash Mountain and the Sea Serpent and I haven't gotten either of them.  He also got Charming's gloves well before I did.  I just keep plugging away at it with the hope that I will get lucky one of these days, but I'm saving gems for Jack Sparrow, so I'm not going to waste them on chests.  I'll just keep farming Wood pumpkins in hopes that they turn into gems at the end of the event.



I just opened my third gold chest since the update. And I got a Donald fabric this time. I don't even remember what the other two were. All that matters is that it wasn't TOT. and I still haven't gotten Sea Serpent.

I put in a ticket just to get a response. They said it was random lottery blah blah. It's a good thing I love Disney. Putting attractions as lottery type wins seems like a big cash grab by the developer. I would much rather spend gems that I've bought than waste on chance.


----------



## PrincessS121212

DarrylR said:


> There's a lot of complaining on here (and a lot of it justified in one way or another). However, I haven't seen anyone mention either of my biggest gripes.
> 
> The first is my strong frustration with putting attractions in chests. More than any other part of the game I enjoy collecting the attractions. I have every attraction outside of the ones available through chests. Since chests were first introduced I've found less than ten combined gold and platinum. Pretty sure at this point I'll never get Splash Mountain and now I have to deal with the fact I'm not going to get Tower of Terror. There isn't any motivation to buy chests either as they are a complete crapshoot. Even more so now as they are jammed full of fabric and decorations.
> 
> This brings me to my second point. What is the point of magic after a certain point in the game? I have over 3 million magic. It doesn't help me with any of the things I want in the game. It just goes up and up not helping in any way. The thing that really pisses me off, is that once there is an actual event in which long term players might be given an advantage, they change the currency. So now there are things to purchase and my 3 million is still completely useless.



Agreed.  I did get Splash Mountain on my 18th? platinum chest, and that was with spending some of my spare gems on a chest pack.  I did get the sea serpent on my 3rd gold chest, but not holding my breath for Tower of Terror any time soon, since I refuse to buy more chests and I only get 1 gold chest a week and 1 platinum every 2 weeks.  I would rather the attractions cost a ton of magic that we can slowly work on earning.

That ties into your second point.  Once you have leveled up everyone and purchased everything, the magic IS useless.  I never had a burger/ hat farm and struggled to earn enough between the Monsters Inc./Tangled/Sleeping Beauty quests.  Now that everything is complete, I've got 1.8mil sitting around.  Supposedly these costumes will use a chunk of magic, but yes, if they are going to do updates every couple of months there, should be a way to redeem magic for something else in between.  100,000 magic for a gold chest and 500K for platinum maybe?


----------



## mrzrich

xthebowdenx said:


> I just opened my third gold chest since the update. And I got a Donald fabric this time. I don't even remember what the other two were. All that matters is that it wasn't TOT. and I still haven't gotten Sea Serpent.
> 
> I put in a ticket just to get a response. They said it was random lottery blah blah. It's a good thing I love Disney. Putting attractions as lottery type wins seems like a big cash grab by the developer. I would much rather spend gems that I've bought than waste on chance.



Never got Splash or Sea Serpent.  Literally, besides the gloves (which took forever). I have only gotten lampposts and worthless Incredibles decorations from my gold and platinum chests


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  The Tower will be done for me in about 10 minutes so this tips comes at perfect timing.



You're welcome.

Some more tips for everyone. Once Woody has finished decorating the toy barn, you then have to send Jessie for three hours to decorate the toy barn as well. Also the next task for Jack (Halloween Scare Test) requires him to be upgraded to level 4 so keep trying to get all his tokens as I've needed to upgrade him three times since welcoming him yesterday.

Just adding that after Jessie and Woody have completed their quests, you then have to sent them off on a quest together for 6 hours for the Haunted Barn Party.


----------



## liljc

I finally gave in and rearranged my park.  I moved all my Incredibles stuff to the Space Mountain section, compacted by classic Disney stuff better, then moved all my Pirates stuff to the east side of California Screaming.  

I like it better because the attractions match now (color-wise) with the areas that they are placed plus rearranging stuff allowed me to open up all the space south of Calfornia Dreaming to use for the Haunted Mansion stuff.   I have plenty of room for the new attractions now!

I was also pleasantly surprised how many of my decorations and concession stands I was able to place back into the park.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

All I've seen today are bronze chests, I haven't even gotten a silver. Anyone else having chest troubles? It seems before the update everything was going great, I was getting gold and platinums, I was able to collect Sea Serpent, Jet Packs and the Fantasia golf one. Now I can't even get a silver chest. I really want Tower of Terror but it's not gonna happen when all I see now is bronze chests.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> All I've seen today are bronze chests, I haven't even gotten a silver. Anyone else having chest troubles? It seems before the update everything was going great, I was getting gold and platinums, I was able to collect Sea Serpent, Jet Packs and the Fantasia golf one. Now I can't even get a silver chest. I really want Tower of Terror but it's not gonna happen when all I see now is bronze chests.



I'm not having any trouble getting chests. I have two of the three spaces open and six of the seven holding areas open. Everyday I find at minimum 4-6 chests, bronze and silver usually. I currently have 2 silver chests about to open. In the holding area I have one platinum, 2 more silver and 3 bronze.


----------



## mmmears

Is anyone else stuck on the part where Jack needs to visit the graveyard but you can't build it yet?  Does anyone know how to unlock it?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mmmears said:


> Is anyone else stuck on the part where Jack needs to visit the graveyard but you can't build it yet?  Does anyone know how to unlock it?



You have to have Jack at Level 6 although some items and characters are locked so you can't just plough through all the tasks.


----------



## squirrel

Opened a Platinum chest and got an antler statue.  Would be nice to have at least gotten some fabric after waiting so long for it to open.  Gold one gave me magic.  No luck so far.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

squirrel said:


> Opened a Platinum chest and got an antler statue.  Would be nice to have at least gotten some fabric after waiting so long for it to open.  Gold one gave me magic.  No luck so far.


I'm saving my platinum chest at the moment as I keep hearing disappointing rewards lately. I'm wondering if I should keep it until after the event.


----------



## emilyhuff

I hate that the haunted mansion is 150 gems!!!!! ugh! I have all this magic that I'd rather use! Does anyone have it? Is it worth it? It is such a classic ride I feel like I need it!


----------



## mmmears

Disney_Princess83 said:


> You have to have Jack at Level 6 although some items and characters are locked so you can't just plough through all the tasks.



I do have Jack at Level 6.  Any idea as to what else is needed?


----------



## gashunum

You need to welcome Goofy Spooky costume before you can buy the shop. After buy the shop, then wait to welcome Sally, then only after which you can buy the graveyard for Jack to think.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mmmears said:


> I do have Jack at Level 6.  Any idea as to what else is needed?



If you already have Jack at 6 then buying the graveyard is one of the quests you can't perform yet. It will be unlocked at a later stage of the event.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

And the bugs are back. After you have sent Jack on his 6 hour quest,  80 spiders have been set loose in the Kingdom. There are 10 at a time with a respawn time of 30 minutes.

At this stage, Goofy wants to go on a quest to get his skeleton outfit, which isn't available at this stage.


----------



## squirrel

I don't seem to have problems getting chests since opening up the second platform.  I have two waiting to open and then 3 silver and 3 bronze in storage and have another 2 to be found.


----------



## McCoy

emilyhuff said:


> I hate that the haunted mansion is 150 gems!!!!! ugh! I have all this magic that I'd rather use! Does anyone have it? Is it worth it? It is such a classic ride I feel like I need it!


Apparently it will help with Sally's tokens, but hard to say right now if it will be "worth it".  I know I am going to get it, and I have plenty of gems for it, but on the event announcement livestream, they said there would be three promos during the event, so I am waiting for now to see if there will be a promo for the Mansion.  Not sure what else the third promo could be for, other than maybe the Candy Shop? The Graveyard seems like it would be part of the storyline, so I wouldn't think that would be part of a promo. So far there have been two promos, correct? The parade float and Zero?


----------



## liljc

emilyhuff said:


> I hate that the haunted mansion is 150 gems!!!!! ugh! I have all this magic that I'd rather use! Does anyone have it? Is it worth it? It is such a classic ride I feel like I need it!



I just got offered to place Haunted Mansion too and hate that it is 150 gems.  I only have 105 gems at the moment so it will be 2 or 3 days (at least) until I can add it.  I will add it though once I have 150 gems just because I like having all the characters and attractions whenever possible.

I wish I could use some of my 8.3m magic to buy some gems.  I play another game where the currency can be used to buy little mystery gifts you open and get prizes like gems.  It's a good incentive to stay active on the game even when you no longer have anything to buy/upgrade until the next update.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> That ties into your second point.  Once you have leveled up everyone and purchased everything, the magic IS useless.  I never had a burger/ hat farm and struggled to earn enough between the Monsters Inc./Tangled/Sleeping Beauty quests.  Now that everything is complete, I've got 1.8mil sitting around.  Supposedly these costumes will use a chunk of magic, but yes, if they are going to do updates every couple of months there, should be a way to redeem magic for something else in between.  100,000 magic for a gold chest and 500K for platinum maybe?



The only reason I don't mind gathering up so much magic (I'm slowly nearing 1 million) is that eventually I'll have some land to clear along Tomorrowland and the back of Fantasyland.


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> I hate that the haunted mansion is 150 gems!!!!! ugh! I have all this magic that I'd rather use! Does anyone have it? Is it worth it? It is such a classic ride I feel like I need it!


It's 150 gems because the developers are hoping dummies will spend actual money on the attraction.  No other reason that I can see.


----------



## supernova

I am two purple squares away from getting Daisy in her costume.  Then I realize that once I do that, the fabric count for Minnie is going to be at zero again.  Not even sure why purple is a color for Daisy's blue and yellow costume to begin with.


----------



## victoriaf7

I got the Tower of Terror from a gold (?) chest

Also, is anyone else confused as to what Mother Gothel's purpose has been? I welcomed her weeks ago (after taking forever and being a pain) and upgraded her to level 5 and she hasn't done anything worthwhile yet.


----------



## DisneyCKG

anybody NO HOW TO ZOOM OUT ON THE PARK ON COMPUTER VERSION.. I NO ITS A STUPID QUESTION BUT I CANT FIXURE IT OUT LOL


----------



## Princess4

so i am almost ready to get Minnie Halloween outfit but i fear Goofy will need some of it so i am holding off until his costume requirements are released.  just wanted to share i know fabric is hard to get so if you don't have Daisy yet you may want to wait and see if Goofy will use any it since its limited just a thought good luck all!!!!!!


----------



## supernova

victoriaf7 said:


> I got the Tower of Terror from a gold (?) chest!! So happy.
> 
> Also, is anyone else confused as to what Mother Gothel's purpose has been? I welcomed her weeks ago (after taking forever and being a pain) and upgraded her to level 5 and she hasn't done anything worthwhile yet.


She doesn't do much and her quests are even more annoying.  At least they added her to the wish bubbles, so she can help you build happiness, if nothing else.


----------



## supernova

Princess4 said:


> so i am almost ready to get Minnie Halloween outfit but i fear Goofy will need some of it so i am holding off until his costume requirements are released.  just wanted to share i know fabric is hard to get so if you don't have Daisy yet you may want to wait and see if Goofy will use any it since its limited just a thought good luck all!!!!!!


Good idea.  Goofy is available tomorrow, so I might as well just wait it out.  As it is, I leveled Cinderella up to 10 yesterday and I have to wait for about a half hour now until she is done and I can level Jack and Zero up to 4.  At least now every single base character is done at 10 (and 6 for the pirates).


----------



## lilclerk

DisneyCKG said:


> anybody NO HOW TO ZOOM OUT ON THE PARK ON COMPUTER VERSION.. I NO ITS A STUPID QUESTION BUT I CANT FIXURE IT OUT LOL



I use the wheel on my mouse, like scrolling down a webpage.


----------



## supernova

lilclerk said:


> I use the wheel on my mouse, like scrolling down a webpage.


Do you find any benefit to using the computer rather than a mobile device?  Any difference in the gameplay?


----------



## lilclerk

supernova said:


> Do you find any benefit to using the computer rather than a mobile device?  Any difference in the gameplay?


No, it's really exactly the same.  I find clicking and dragging the screen around a little more annoying on the computer with a mouse, but the game also runs better on the computer so it's kind of a wash.

The downside is my main game is on Android, and I started a second game on Windows 10 thinking they would merge, but they don't... so I have 2 games going.


----------



## supernova

lilclerk said:


> No, it's really exactly the same.  I find clicking and dragging the screen around a little more annoying on the computer with a mouse, but the game also runs better on the computer so it's kind of a wash.
> 
> The downside is my main game is on Android, and I started a second game on Windows 10 thinking they would merge, but they don't... so I have 2 games going.


I tried starting on a second device and at first, it had me starting from the very beginning.  I was about to start it over, and not make the same mistakes I did the first time around.  But when I noticed that I had to go through welcoming EVERY single character again, and I had an empty park and only Mickey, there was no way I could go through that all over again.  I value my sanity too much.


----------



## gashunum

Mother Gothel helps with the pumpkins


----------



## mmmears

I finally got the 10th piece of purple fabric for Daisy's costume.  I was so excited to get it, and then I realized that there may be a chance that I will need those purple items for Goofy, so I guess I'll just sit on them for now.


----------



## darkfiry

I got Daisy's costume...since she hasn't got anything to do for the event yet, she may as well get started on collecting Minnie's fabric.


----------



## ChuckSap

HELP!!

I just unlocked Daisy's costume and went on to Donald's only to find out you need Minnie'a costume to unlock Donald and you need Donald's costume to unlock Minnie's. 

WHAT? How is that possible? It's the cat chasing his tail.

I'm going to forget the costumes all together and keep working on getting Jack Skellington to level 10. 

Thoughts or suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## lilclerk

ChuckSap said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I just unlocked Daisy's costume and went on to Donald's only to find out you need Minnie'a costume to unlock Donald and you need Donald's costume to unlock Minnie's.
> 
> WHAT? How is that possible? It's the cat chasing his tail.
> 
> I'm going to forget the costumes all together and keep working on getting Jack Skellington to level 10.
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions would be helpful.



Someone posted their strategy here: http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-magic-kingdoms-tips.3494259/page-186#post-56627187

You could also wait until after the event is over to get costumes.  There will be more character activities that get fabric after the event is over.


----------



## chelynnah

ChuckSap said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I just unlocked Daisy's costume and went on to Donald's only to find out you need Minnie'a costume to unlock Donald and you need Donald's costume to unlock Minnie's.
> 
> WHAT? How is that possible? It's the cat chasing his tail.
> 
> I'm going to forget the costumes all together and keep working on getting Jack Skellington to level 10.
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions would be helpful.


As in the link from the poster above me.  In the Quest to get Donald's costume you will need to get Daisy and Minnie's first.  Plus you'll need a ton of hats.  It's a longer term quest.

Don't throw in the towel.  You can do it


----------



## supernova

ChuckSap said:


> I'm going to forget the costumes all together and keep working on getting Jack Skellington to 10.


I would agree with that strategy. It has been pretty much determined that all of this costume nonsense is pointless. Come November 1st, is anyone going to really want or need a Pumpkin Donald anyway?


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone else noticed that Donald's hats are dropping a lot easier now? I've gotten one on every task I've tried for them for the past 2 days.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Donald's hats are dropping a lot easier now? I've gotten one on every task I've tried for them for the past 2 days.


That's really odd timing.  Just as I finished reading your post, I checked my phone and Mickey/Pete finished their 12 hour bump-fest.  And sure enough, a hat.  Unfortunately, Pluto did not follow suit.  Sure enough, a hat.  Let's see what Minnie yields in nine hours.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Im currently up to date with all the quests and waiting for Goofys costume to become available. I'm upgrading Jack and Zero so I can keep getting their necessary items to upgrade them further. There isn't much else to do now except wait.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

What's the deal with the exclamation point over the costume shop sometimes? It keeps popping up so today I went in and thought hmm maybe I'll change mickeys outfit, and when I did he got a new task. So later I notice the exclamation point again so I again change his costume but no new task came up for him. Was it just coincidence the first time or what's up with the exclamation point?


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Skinner11

Hi!  This is the first time I have posted anything.  I have enjoyed following this board and getting tips.  I need some help!  I just finished the spiders and sent Jack to do his quest.  When he was done it told me to send him to the lab, but it is still grayed out and I cannot build it yet.  It's doesn't have the little lock by it, just gray like it's not available yet.  What do I need to do to build it??


----------



## Skinner11

Never mind, I answered my own question.  Mickey had to finish a task then I had to clear land (that was already clear) and then I could build it.


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> Apparently it will help with Sally's tokens, but hard to say right now if it will be "worth it".  I know I am going to get it, and I have plenty of gems for it, but on the event announcement livestream, they said there would be three promos during the event, so I am waiting for now to see if there will be a promo for the Mansion.  Not sure what else the third promo could be for, other than maybe the Candy Shop? The Graveyard seems like it would be part of the storyline, so I wouldn't think that would be part of a promo. So far there have been two promos, correct? The parade float and Zero?



So I guess the final promo is just an opportunity to buy 100 gems and 5,000 wooden pumpkins for $4.99.  Oh well, was hoping for something more interesting.


----------



## JenJen0604

Anyone can share some info on Goofy's costume?  Mine says I need to complete more Halloween quests before.  I currently have Jesse and Woody off on the Halloween one.  Thought I was pretty far along but guess not!


----------



## Quellman

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> What's the deal with the exclamation point over the costume shop sometimes? It keeps popping up so today I went in and thought hmm maybe I'll change mickeys outfit, and when I did he got a new task. So later I notice the exclamation point again so I again change his costume but no new task came up for him. Was it just coincidence the first time or what's up with the exclamation point?



I think it shows up when you get any cloth tokens for costume building.  It reminds you where it is. 

Goofy requires his green hat, blue cloth, and green cloth, 6,500 wooden pumpkins.  As far as him being available, you should have built finklestiens castle and completed the tasks with Jack.   For those getting close, change mickey into his pirate costume and set him to jig in order to get goofy cloths once you get the abilitiy to start building the costumer.


----------



## McCoy

JenJen0604 said:


> Anyone can share some info on Goofy's costume?  Mine says I need to complete more Halloween quests before.  I currently have Jesse and Woody off on the Halloween one.  Thought I was pretty far along but guess not!



20 Green Hats:
---- Goofy's Playhouse (attraction)
---- Research Magic (Mickey)

15 Blue Cloths
---- Haunted Mansion (attraction)
---- Sniffing About (Zero)
---- Scare Time (Donald)
---- Dance a Jig (Mickey)
---- Chests

10 Green Cloths
---- Haunted Mansion (attraction)
---- Trick or Treat (Minnie)
---- Dance a Jig (Mickey)
---- Work as a Handyman (Goofy)
---- Chests


----------



## Didymus

JenJen0604 said:


> Anyone can share some info on Goofy's costume?  Mine says I need to complete more Halloween quests before.  I currently have Jesse and Woody off on the Halloween one.  Thought I was pretty far along but guess not!



Mine says that too!  I have Jesse on a 3 hour Halloween quest and it's killing me to know if that's it or if there's more I need to do...


----------



## Wdw1015

How can someone have 13 ravens when you get 8 per hour (right?) and the event just started 45 min ago?


----------



## Disney Khi

Wdw1015 said:


> How can someone have 13 ravens when you get 8 per hour (right?) and the event just started 45 min ago?



The ravens event must be really messed up. I clicked on mine and went to check the leader board to make sure I hadn't missed any. The leader board was not there and said that I had to participate in the event in order to be added to the rankings. This was just after the event started. I looked again about 30 min later and it was still like that. I'll have to check later to see if it will count my ravens.


----------



## mrzrich

Jack is waiting for graveyard. I cannot get the graveyard until I do more Mikey quests. Has anybody gotten the graveyard yet?  Is it just a matter of getting goofy into his costume?


----------



## Princess4

thank goodness i already have 10 goofy hats from ages ago since mickey is out on fabric duty daisy is out for Minnie fabric who is out for Donald hats because he will be last Minnie is one 2-3 red fabrics away from helping goofy then Donald.  i will have them all before Halloween because i want to have them all doing the trick or treat together.  i think i will have goofy by tomorrow since both green and blue fabric come from mickey and the mansion thank goodness i horded my bronze chest so that should help i leveled up the 2 NBC characters so unfortunately mickey and the rest of the fabric options can also get their tokens so if it comes to it they will not level up until goofy is welcomed but i hope i get him before they are ready


----------



## supernova

Princess4 said:


> thank goodness i already have 10 goofy hats from ages ago since mickey is out on fabric duty daisy is out for Minnie fabric who is out for Donald hats because he will be last Minnie is one 2-3 red fabrics away from helping goofy then Donald.  i will have them all before Halloween because i want to have them all doing the trick or treat together.  i think i will have goofy by tomorrow since both green and blue fabric come from mickey and the mansion thank goodness i horded my bronze chest so that should help i leveled up the 2 NBC characters so unfortunately mickey and the rest of the fabric options can also get their tokens so if it comes to it they will not level up until goofy is welcomed but i hope i get him before they are ready


 Same here, although it's odd that you and I would both have 10 hats.  Anyone else receiving this number already in their costume charm bank?


----------



## Wdw1015

supernova said:


> Same here, although it's odd that you and I would both have 10 hats.  Anyone else receiving this number already in their costume charm bank?


Yup, 10 for me too


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> So I guess the final promo is just an opportunity to buy 100 gems and 5,000 wooden pumpkins for $4.99.  Oh well, was hoping for something more interesting.


I was just offered the Haunted Mansion and 100 gems for the same price.


----------



## darkfiry

Wdw1015 said:


> Yup, 10 for me too


I had 11. I figured it was all the extra stuff I collected while Goofy was upgrading to 10. I'm glad it's there anyway, because just using Mikey to collect the cloths is going to take days.


----------



## mmmears

mrzrich said:


> Jack is waiting for graveyard. I cannot get the graveyard until I do more Mikey quests. Has anybody gotten the graveyard yet?  Is it just a matter of getting goofy into his costume?



I've been stuck in the same place for a couple of days now.  I hope that the costume will move things along, since I don't really have any quests for Mickey.


----------



## Princess4

for anyone having issues with the event this is a very helpful walk-through enjoy! http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/This_Is_Halloween_Event_2016


----------



## Didymus

JenJen0604 said:


> Anyone can share some info on Goofy's costume?  Mine says I need to complete more Halloween quests before.  I currently have Jesse and Woody off on the Halloween one.  Thought I was pretty far along but guess not!



If you have Woody and Jesse on a 6 hour quest to run the haunted toy barn you are almost there. Goofy's costume triggers at the end of that


----------



## zeitzeuge

Anyone have any idea about getting the Broomstick Graveyard?  It says to reach Jack at level 6, which he is.  Yet the attraction says to complete more Mickey quests on it.  So I'm a bit confused.  Has anyone got the graveyard yet and if so, how?

No mickey quests have been happening, I'm just waiting and leveling up Jack and Zero more, have Mickey, Minnie and Daisy costumes.  Seems like Goofy will take forever and so will Donald.  At least Donald's isn't time limited anymore, like Goofy's is.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Disney_Princess83 said:


> You have to have Jack at Level 6 although some items and characters are locked so you can't just plough through all the tasks.


I'm in that same boat.  I have jack at level 6 since yesterday, said to go on the task to get the graveyard, but it's greyed out.  No clue when or how it's supposed to open.  The attraction says to complete Mickey quests, but none are popping up.  Frustrating.


----------



## lilclerk

zeitzeuge said:


> I'm in that same boat.  I have jack at level 6 since yesterday, said to go on the task to get the graveyard, but it's greyed out.  No clue when or how it's supposed to open.  The attraction says to complete Mickey quests, but none are popping up.  Frustrating.


Going by the goals in the Events screen, we'll have to get Goofy's costume, get the candy shop, then welcome Sally before getting the graveyard.  Things don't open up right away in these timed events.


----------



## SunDial

lilclerk said:


> Going by the goals in the Events screen, we'll have to get Goofy's costume, get the candy shop, then welcome Sally before getting the graveyard.  Things don't open up right away in these timed events.
> 
> View attachment 202042



Good to know.   

I started the Goofy costume with 14 green hats left over from earlier.   Both Jack and Zero at level 7.   Their tokens seem to be coming on a regular  basis.  Goofy has 3/4 of fabric already.  Every character is maxed out.  Finished 5th in the coins.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> Same here, although it's odd that you and I would both have 10 hats.  Anyone else receiving this number already in their costume charm bank?



Whenever you level up a character to 10, once they leave the storybook for the final time, you can no longer collect their tokens, however while they are still in it, even if they are done leveling up, you can leave the character in the book and continue collecting tokens up to the max requirement to get to level 10 for that character.

For example, Donald was my last character to go to level 10, so when he finished, I left him in the storybook an extra 5 days so I could collect more hats and shirts for him.  When this Halloween event started, I started with 7 Donald hats from doing that.

If you see some hats/bows for Goofy/Minnie/Donald/Daisy when you are starting their costumes, it is a result of this- a nice bonus head start for anyone with the characters maxed out!


----------



## fan1bsb97

Not sure that trick still works - I don't think last time I leveled someone up to 10 the tokens were dropping. Maybe they changed it. Also, you used to be able to collect the number of tokens needed for the previous level while leveling up, but that's changed too. For example, when welcoming Jack, I used to be able to collect up to 10 tokens or whatever the number was to welcome him, but now it's changed to whatever the new level is, if that makes sense.

I have both Jack and Zero on level 7 and I'm trying to get them up to 10 asap because I have 34 characters on level 9, ready to go up to 10 and I wanna get that started lol. (everyone else is done)


----------



## gashunum

Yup they've changed it after update 4 (pirates). It annoys me a bit.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

So I'm trying to get everything necessary for Goofys costume and the only way to get Goofys hat is Mickeys "Research Magic" and Goofys Playhouse. I have several characters that I can welcome but haven't as I wanted to focus on the Halloween event. Is there any characters or rides that I can purchase to help getting the hats? Thanks.


----------



## Didymus

Disney_Princess83 said:


> So I'm trying to get everything necessary for Goofys costume and the only way to get Goofys hat is Mickeys "Research Magic" and Goofys Playhouse. I have several characters that I can welcome but haven't as I wanted to focus on the Halloween event. Is there any characters or rides that I can purchase to help getting the hats? Thanks.



No that's it. Just research magic and goofy's playhouse


----------



## Didymus

With a lot of the fabric coming from the chests I've been considering unlocking the third pedestal for opening chest. Has anyone done this? I'm wondering if I wouldn't just end up running out of chests to open while I wait for more or if my drop rate would increase...


----------



## supernova

Didymus said:


> With a lot of the fabric coming from the chests I've been considering unlocking the third pedestal for opening chest. Has anyone done this? I'm wondering if I wouldn't just end up running out of chests to open while I wait for more or if my drop rate would increase...


I don't see any harm in unlocking the third spot.  There are times when I have all three filled and a couple in waiting.  Other times I'll have one chest or none at all.  So it's a toss up.


----------



## emilyhuff

Im just not sure I will ever get Goofy's costume! I think the drop rates on the fabrics are just about ridiculous!


----------



## lilclerk

Disney_Princess83 said:


> So I'm trying to get everything necessary for Goofys costume and the only way to get Goofys hat is Mickeys "Research Magic" and Goofys Playhouse. I have several characters that I can welcome but haven't as I wanted to focus on the Halloween event. Is there any characters or rides that I can purchase to help getting the hats? Thanks.


No, but I do seem to be getting a hat from Goofy's Playhouse just about every collection, so that's one per hour.


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> Im just not sure I will ever get Goofy's costume! I think the drop rates on the fabrics are just about ridiculous!


At least the hats are easy enough.  The fabric is another story, especially the green color.  But there again, why we're collecting blue and green fabric for a black and white costume baffles me.


----------



## figment74

wilkeliza said:


> You have to pick a task that has the Smiley face on it. It is usually the first task offered. Mickey's is a long one most of the time as you level him up.
> 
> Loving the game. My one "tip" is to start long tasks before you go to bed at night. That way your 8 hour task will finish through out the night and you can pick up the next day with out having to wait. I wish they wouldn't have things over 2 hours simply because this is a game that is tailored towards kids and to speed anything up you have to use jewels and jewels cost real money. The only thing I bought was the Pluto package simply because you had to buy him anyways.


Thanks for this!   This was driving me knuts!   I just found this game the other day, and I'm playing on my Tablet.   Much nicer than a Phone.   Love this game so far.   Up to Level 8 in one day.  lol!!!


----------



## FoSho7787

Didymus said:


> With a lot of the fabric coming from the chests I've been considering unlocking the third pedestal for opening chest. Has anyone done this? I'm wondering if I wouldn't just end up running out of chests to open while I wait for more or if my drop rate would increase...


I'm at level 37, pretty religious player. I get about 5-6 chests a day.
Since opening the second pedestal for chests, I've never had to throw a chest out because there was no room for it. If you plan the short chests during the day and longer chests overnight, you'll be fine with two spots.


----------



## Wdw1015

emilyhuff said:


> Im just not sure I will ever get Goofy's costume! I think the drop rates on the fabrics are just about ridiculous!


I've been getting the blue fabric pretty regularly, only 2 more to go until I can welcome Goofy so hopefully that will be this afternoon. I already had all the green fabric from trying to get Daisy.


----------



## DoreyAdore

What I want to know is why we're collecting blue fabric and green fabric for Goofy?  After he dons his black and white costume is his first quest to sew a blue and green quilt?  Maybe his skeleton outfit has a blue and green liner?  This whole costume thing is nonsense to me.


----------



## darkfiry

The wiki updated the quest list. After you get Goofy's costume, he's got a 4 hr task. Then a task with Goofy for 4 hr and Mickey for 6 hr. Then building the Nightmare Candy Shop for 15k halloween tokens and it takes 12 hr. That's all before the welcoming Sally quest.


----------



## JenJen0604

I could be wrong but the way that Mickey has different tasks per costume, I am assuming is what the point of these costumes will be going forward, especially the ones that are staying after the event.  I don't mind! Something else to do!


----------



## hopemax

DoreyAdore said:


> What I want to know is why we're collecting blue fabric and green fabric for Goofy?  After he dons his black and white costume is his first quest to sew a blue and green quilt?  Maybe his skeleton outfit has a blue and green liner?  This whole costume thing is nonsense to me.



Goofy can't sew.  So he needs Daisy to do it.  Her price is more material to make a second costume of her own to wear.  She's going to be living in a Princess costume for days collecting Minnie's fabric.  So she needs the 2nd one so that she can alternate washing.


----------



## SunDial

My Goofy fabric fell pretty consistently.   He is currently half way thru his first 4 hour task.   Jack is ready to go to level 8.   Half way to collecting Zero's items for level 8.   Also sitting on almost 50K of wood coins


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> What I want to know is why we're collecting blue fabric and green fabric for Goofy?  After he dons his black and white costume is his first quest to sew a blue and green quilt?  Maybe his skeleton outfit has a blue and green liner?  This whole costume thing is nonsense to me.


Did you see my post four above yours?


----------



## FoSho7787

So... I don't use internet connection to play while at work. I noticed today that none of my Goofy costume items are dropping because his costume says I need an internet connection? It was working fine last night. Do I always have to be connected to the internet? :-( This could really put a damper on my game...


----------



## darkfiry

FoSho7787 said:


> So... I don't use internet connection to play while at work. I noticed today that none of my Goofy costume items are dropping because his costume says I need an internet connection? It was working fine last night. Do I always have to be connected to the internet? :-( This could really put a damper on my game...


Unfortunately for event related things, I think you do. I would miss Syndrome drops last event because of a spotty internet connection.


----------



## chelynnah

McCoy said:


> So I guess the final promo is just an opportunity to buy 100 gems and 5,000 wooden pumpkins for $4.99.  Oh well, was hoping for something more interesting.


No, it was Haunted Mansion and 3000 wooden pumpkin coins for £3.99 (so maybe $4.99 US).  If you've already bought HM with gems (or with the promo) then it defaults to the promo you mentioned


----------



## chelynnah

Deleted


----------



## Jennie Green

I've been playing for days and still haven't unlocked Jack! I haven't even bothered with the costumes!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

lilclerk said:


> No, but I do seem to be getting a hat from Goofy's Playhouse just about every collection, so that's one per hour.



I'm lucky to get one every 5-6 collections from the Goofys Playhouse. It's taking me longer to get the hats then it is to get the fabric. I still need another 6 hats and only 2 or 3 of each fabric.


----------



## disneym2m

hopemax said:


> Goofy can't sew.  So he needs Daisy to do it.  Her price is more material to make a second costume of her own to wear.  She's going to be living in a Princess costume for days collecting Minnie's fabric.  So she needs the 2nd one so that she can alternate washing.




This makes total sense.


----------



## emilyhuff

Finally got goofy's costume, not just on to the 4 hour task... Still don't think Minnie's costume will be coming anytime soon!


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> Finally got goofy's costume, not just on to the 4 hour task... Still don't think Minnie's costume will be coming anytime soon!


 I was getting purple fabric regularly, but obviously had to use it all on Daisy.  Not I haven't received one since.  I guess the game is set up to go in some sort of order.  After I finish Goofy (waiting on three more green), I suspect Minnie's costume will be next.


----------



## mrzrich

In 45 minutes Goofy will be Dressed in his costume!


----------



## mrzrich

Jennie Green said:


> I've been playing for days and still haven't unlocked Jack! I haven't even bothered with the costumes!



If I remember correctly you have to get Mickey into his costume before you are going to be able to unlock Jack.  There are also a few quests that Mickey needs to do.  )I think Goofy has a quest in there are well before you can unlock Jack.



Dress to Scare (60m)
- Welcome Halloween Mickey Mouse 

650 _(* Required to continue)_
Sweets for the Sweet (5m)
To Plan a Perilous Party (15m)
Curse Removal (??)
Terror among the Toys! (3h, 30m)

Halloween Feel (6h)
- Build Jack's House 

1,500
Halloween Tag Team (6h)
Welcome a Pumpkin King (2h)
- Welcome Jack Skellington 

3,500 _(* Required to continue)_


----------



## Disney_Princess83

emilyhuff said:


> Finally got goofy's costume, not just on to the 4 hour task... Still don't think Minnie's costume will be coming anytime soon!





mrzrich said:


> In 45 minutes Goofy will be Dressed in his costume!



Congratulations! Hopefully within the next few hours I will be able to dress Goofy. My item drops have been incredible slow for this task. The hat and green fabric have taken the longest time to get and I still need green fabric.


----------



## mrzrich

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully within the next few hours I will be able to dress Goofy. My item drops have been incredible slow for this task. The hat and green fabric have taken the longest time to get and I still need green fabric.



 The Goofy tokens have been dropping pretty consistently for me.
How happy are your guests?  My guest are insanely ecstatic.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> The Goofy tokens have been dropping pretty consistently for me.
> How happy are your guests?  My guest are insanely ecstatic.



99% on Ecstatic. A few times over the past day it has dropped since I've been focusing on tasks that get rewards, however the lowest it has been was at 75% Ecstatic.


----------



## Peachkins

I've got to say, I'm a bit livid right now.  Just opened my game up for the first time since last night, and literally NOTHING has updated.  No new chests, and it appears timers for everything- buildings, characters- were stopped the entire night.  A whole night of collecting tokens, magic, and items is basically gone.  Not only that, but now I have to wait for the characters to finish everything I started them on last night, and some of them had pretty long tasks.  I tried to report the issue to customer care, but their page isn't even coming up from the app.  Has anyone else run into this?  I've had it happen with an individual character before, but I've never had the entire game essentially pause itself.


----------



## mrzrich

Disney_Princess83 said:


> 99% on Ecstatic. A few times over the past day it has dropped since I've been focusing on tasks that get rewards, however the lowest it has been was at 75% Ecstatic.



That is the most frustrating part of this game, the complete randomness.  I have never gotten an attraction from a gold or platinum chest.  I have consistently gotten lamp posts, benches and incredibles decorations.  The only good thing I ever got from a premium chest was the gloves, and that took what felt like forever.


----------



## lilclerk

Huh sooo I just logged in for the morning to try to collect my last two Goofy fabrics, and didn't get one.  So I went to Goofy in the costume shop to see if I really had enough (can't hurt to check, right?) and it says I don't have an internet connection... but I do.  So I tried opening it up on my tablet, and it said the same thing.

What gives.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> That is the most frustrating part of this game, the complete randomness.  I have never gotten an attraction from a gold or platinum chest.  I have consistently gotten lamp posts, benches and incredibles decorations.  The only good thing I ever got from a premium chest was the gloves, and that took what felt like forever.



I have never received an attraction either. I wasn't playing during The Incredible event. I got the gloves from a platinum chest but I haven't found many of those chests either. Mostly I find Bronze and Silver, several a day so I can't complain about the chest drop rate. I sent Goofy and Mickey on their tasks to get the green fabric (6 and 4 hours I think?) and didn't get any material. Even for Goofys hat, his playhouse would only drop one every 5-6 hours.  The randomness is frustrating.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

lilclerk said:


> Huh sooo I just logged in for the morning to try to collect my last two Goofy fabrics, and didn't get one.  So I went to Goofy in the costume shop to see if I really had enough (can't hurt to check, right?) and it says I don't have an internet connection... but I do.  So I tried opening it up on my tablet, and it said the same thing.
> 
> What gives.



Have you tried restarting the game entirely? I sometimes get that notice on my iPad but when I restart the app, it works.


----------



## lilclerk

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Have you tried restarting the game entirely? I sometimes get that notice on my iPad but when I restart the app, it works.


Yup, and on two different devices.  Really weird!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

lilclerk said:


> Yup, and on two different devices.  Really weird!



That's frustrating. I hope it get sorted out soon


----------



## Chi_Kel

Peachkins said:


> I've got to say, I'm a bit livid right now.  Just opened my game up for the first time since last night, and literally NOTHING has updated.  No new chests, and it appears timers for everything- buildings, characters- were stopped the entire night.  A whole night of collecting tokens, magic, and items is basically gone.  Not only that, but now I have to wait for the characters to finish everything I started them on last night, and some of them had pretty long tasks.  I tried to report the issue to customer care, but their page isn't even coming up from the app.  Has anyone else run into this?  I've had it happen with an individual character before, but I've never had the entire game essentially pause itself.



I have had this happen before, multiple times. I usually close out of the app, make sure I have an internet connection, and give it some time. It's always come back after a few minutes. Hope it comes back for you!


----------



## Peachkins

Chi_Kel said:


> I have had this happen before, multiple times. I usually close out of the app, make sure I have an internet connection, and give it some time. It's always come back after a few minutes. Hope it comes back for you!



I see a couple of other people have also commented about issues with the internet connection.  I'll take another look shortly.  Thanks!

ETA: And disaster averted!  All my stuff showed up as normal when I went back a few minutes ago.  Guess it was the connection.


----------



## lilclerk

Peachkins said:


> I see a couple of other people have also commented about issues with the internet connection.  I'll take another look shortly.  Thanks!
> 
> ETA: And disaster averted!  All my stuff showed up as normal when I went back a few minutes ago.  Guess it was the connection.


Awesome!  Mine is working now too


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

lilclerk said:


> Huh sooo I just logged in for the morning to try to collect my last two Goofy fabrics, and didn't get one.  So I went to Goofy in the costume shop to see if I really had enough (can't hurt to check, right?) and it says I don't have an internet connection... but I do.  So I tried opening it up on my tablet, and it said the same thing.
> 
> What gives.


Same here


----------



## Quellman

I really dislike the ravens.  The stupid bats at Haunted mansion look like them, Donald has a task where he is chasing some around.  And how is it that some people seem to collect their 8 ravens every hour for 3 days straight?  Voodoo I tell you/



Jennie Green said:


> I've been playing for days and still haven't unlocked Jack! I haven't even bothered with the costumes!



Hi!  Are you having collecting tokens or are you not progressed enough in the tasks?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Quellman said:


> I really dislike the ravens.  The stupid bats at Haunted mansion look like them, Donald has a task where he is chasing some around.  And how is it that some people seem to collect their 8 ravens every hour for 3 days straight?  Voodoo I tell you/



I hate those bats too! As for the ravens, I play far more than I should and I have managed to collect 177 and sitting on rank 82. I'll try and collect a few more before the Dark Magic event ends but I doubt it will change my ranking much. I think some people must wake up in the middle of the night to collect items.

Edited: Currently on rank 66 with 185 ravens.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I currently have Jack at Level 6 and Zero at Level 3. I have the items necessary to upgrade both. Should I continue to level them up? I'm only concerned that tasks will then have multiple item drops and then it takes much longer to get the necessary items. I should complete Goofys costume within the next few hours.


----------



## junior0824

Any tips for getting blue fabric to drop?  I have no quest to even try to earn them even though it say there are some.  Does Mickey have to be in a certain costume?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I ended up finishing the Raven event on rank a of 63. The 750 wooden pumpkins reward was nice. It seem we have already started coin collecting again and there is another special on the crackling concession which I already bought when the event started. It's 30% off, selling for 42 gems instead of 60.


----------



## lilclerk

junior0824 said:


> Any tips for getting blue fabric to drop?  I have no quest to even try to earn them even though it say there are some.  Does Mickey have to be in a certain costume?


Yes, Mickey in his "spooky" costume gets it, not the Pirate costume.


----------



## SunDial

New gold coins payout has to be a typo.   100 and 50 gems instead of 10 and 5


----------



## junior0824

lilclerk said:


> Yes, Mickey in his "spooky" costume gets it, not the Pirate costume.


Yep, he's in that.   Thanks


----------



## lilclerk

junior0824 said:


> Yep, he's in that.   Thanks


It's his "dance a jig" activity in the Halloween costume


----------



## disneym2m

I am having the same internet connection issue as well. My computer guru husband restarted everything related to our internet and it still says there is an Internet connection problem.

It must be on Gamelot's side?


----------



## Princess4

Quellman said:


> I really dislike the ravens.  The stupid bats at Haunted mansion look like them, Donald has a task where he is chasing some around.  And how is it that some people seem to collect their 8 ravens every hour for 3 days straight?  Voodoo I tell you/




so i was # 1 and was only collecting during the day sleeping at night the trick is to wait and start later i think i started the raven event at like 5 or 6 pm pst so almost 12 hours after the event started.  good luck i like sleep so i am waiting till i am home to start the gold coins event i want 100 gems


----------



## DCNC

disneym2m said:


> I am having the same internet connection issue as well. My computer guru husband restarted everything related to our internet and it still says there is an Internet connection problem.
> 
> It must be on Gamelot's side?



I am having same problem.


----------



## darkfiry

Me too. I would advise people to not open chests or collect from characters that are dropping cloths/NBC character tokens until it's fixed. You can check the status by clicking on the event screen and under Goofy, it'll say "Requires internet connection" if you haven't gotten him yet. That way you won't be wasting a chest or collection because you have no chance of getting the event stuff.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Tons of sites on the internet were having trouble this morning.  Could be related.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

darkfiry said:


> Me too. I would advise people to not open chests or collect from characters that are dropping cloths/NBC character tokens until it's fixed. You can check the status by clicking on the event screen and under Goofy, it'll say "Requires internet connection" if you haven't gotten him yet. That way you won't be wasting a chest or collection because you have no chance of getting the event stuff.



Thanks for the advice.
I've been having this problem for almost 6 hours. The contact us button doesn't work- gives same "need internet connection " message. Probably lost a few blue cloths before realizing it happened. Thanks to you, I won't keep making the same mistake (& I would have!).


----------



## msteddom

This was posted on the Disney Magic Kingdoms' Facebook page:

Are you seeing the “Require Internet Connection” message? Disney Magic Kingdoms has been affected by a large-scale networking issue that has resulted in outages for many major online services, and we’re currently working to resolve the issue. We’ll keep you updated as we move forward. Thank you!


----------



## darkfiry

Looks like you can still collect the event currency though! So at least we'll still be able to stock up on money in the meantime.


----------



## PrincessP

On the Disney magic kingdoms facebook. Internet connection issues confirmed.


----------



## darkfiry

Heh everything at work today has been having major issues. Can't anything done today. Can't even play DMK


----------



## Diznygrl

There is no way I will ever be able to collect enough purple cloth for costumes...you can only get them in bronze chests and all I ever get from bronze is stupid pirate stuff. Also before the event I used to only open silver and above, never bothered with bronze even though I got a ton of them. But for some reason ever since the event, now that I "need" bronze, I've been getting a LOT more silver chests than I did in the past. Coincidence? I think not!

Also opened a gold chest that had a royal banner lamppost inside. That's not even listed as a reward for gold chests!


----------



## supernova

Diznygrl said:


> Also opened a gold chest that had a royal banner lamppost inside. That's not even listed as a reward for gold chests!


Have you tried scrolling down on the of potential rewards?  I think the royal banner is in the third row, fourth item over.


----------



## Diznygrl

I didn't even know you COULD scroll down. I know the scroll bar is there but every time I try to use it, it doesn't budge (playing on an iPad). I assumed it was just there for future additions or something. 

ETA: playing around with it more and I realize that I CAN scroll down. Furthermore, I guess purple cloth is not just in bronze...sigh, just ignore all of my previous idiocy.


----------



## supernova

Diznygrl said:


> I didn't even know you COULD scroll down. I know the scroll bar is there but every time I try to use it, it doesn't budge (playing on an iPad). I assumed it was just there for future additions or something.
> 
> ETA: playing around with it more and I realize that I CAN scroll down. Furthermore, I guess purple cloth is not just in bronze...sigh, just ignore all of my previous idiocy.


Glad to help


----------



## supernova

Just received my final green piece of fabric and Goofy is in progress for the hour to welcome him.  As I was nearing completion, I started getting the red pieces of fabric.

Now, I have Mickey and the Haunted Mansion both originally possibly dropping the green material I WOULD have needed for Goofy.  However, now that Goofy is done, the rewards both changed to treasure chests with either green or blue fabric inside. So now that's two colors I no longer need. Wondering if i wait on Mickey until after Goofy is done, perhaps the fabric will change to red or purple?  Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrzrich

Never mind...I goofed


----------



## mrzrich

After the 6 hour "Sugar Rush Mickey Quest", More bugs 100 dropping 10 at a time every 30 minutes.  And its time to build the Candy Shop. 12 hours and 15,000 pumpkins.


----------



## Jennie Green

Hi!  Are you having collecting tokens or are you not progressed enough in the tasks?[/QUOTE]

I am having trouble collecting his hat and the bats. I'm still only halfway there. Now the chest keep spitting out pirate stuff instead of the cloth so I don't think I'll ever finish this event!


----------



## Jennie Green

mrzrich said:


> If I remember correctly you have to get Mickey into his costume before you are going to be able to unlock Jack.  There are also a few quests that Mickey needs to do.  )I think Goofy has a quest in there are well before you can unlock Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Dress to Scare (60m)
> - Welcome Halloween Mickey Mouse
> 
> 650 _(* Required to continue)_
> Sweets for the Sweet (5m)
> To Plan a Perilous Party (15m)
> Curse Removal (??)
> Terror among the Toys! (3h, 30m)
> 
> Halloween Feel (6h)
> - Build Jack's House
> 
> 1,500
> Halloween Tag Team (6h)
> Welcome a Pumpkin King (2h)
> - Welcome Jack Skellington
> 
> 3,500 _(* Required to continue)_


I've done all that it's just taking forever to collect everything needed to welcome Jack.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> After the 6 hour "Sugar Rush Mickey Quest", More bugs 100 dropping 10 at a time every 30 minutes.  And its time to build the Candy Shop. 12 hours and 15,000 pumpkins.



That is where I'm at right now too. Almost finished the bugs (another hour to go before they are all caught)


----------



## Disney_Princess83

The new offer I'm receiving is purchasing Jack Sparrow and 100 gems for $14.99. It's frustrating because as much as I want to buy Jack, that's quite high considering most specials are under $7. Is Jack really worth purchasing?

Another question. I currently have 2 chest spaces open and thinking about purchasing the third. I have a 24 hour chest and a 12 hour chest however I don't want to tie up a space for so long during the Halloween event. I have 718 gems. Thoughts?


----------



## PrincessP

Diznygrl said:


> There is no way I will ever be able to collect enough purple cloth for costumes...you can only get them in bronze chests and all I ever get from bronze is stupid pirate stuff. Also before the event I used to only open silver and above, never bothered with bronze even though I got a ton of them. But for some reason ever since the event, now that I "need" bronze, I've been getting a LOT more silver chests than I did in the past. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Also opened a gold chest that had a royal banner lamppost inside. That's not even listed as a reward for gold chests!



Once you have all your pirate stuff collected, don't upgrade your pirates until after Halloween. If your "stock" of pirate tokens is full, I don't think you will get those items in your chests anymore. Then you have a better chance of getting cloth.


----------



## PrincessP

I don't have Jack so I cannot speak to his worth, but I have the other 2 pirates at max level. I am waiting until after Halloween to consider Jack. But $14.99, that's too steep. You have a lot of gems so I wouldn't do it.

I also would not worry about opening another pedestal for the chests in order to get cloth more quickly. I only have 1 open.  As long as you get Goofy's costume before the event is over....the others can be earned after Halloween according to the DMK facebook.

I am trying to save my gems for the next time they have an attractions "sale" or anything specific to this event (like Hainted Mansion).  I have about the same as you, and I already bought Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

PrincessP said:


> I don't have Jack so I cannot speak to his worth, but I have the other 2 pirates at max level. I am waiting until after Halloween to consider Jack. But $14.99, that's too steep. You have a lot of gems so I wouldn't do it.
> 
> I also would not worry about opening another pedestal for the chests in order to get cloth more quickly. I only have 1 open.  As long as you get Goofy's costume before the event is over....the others can be earned after Halloween according to the DMK facebook.
> 
> I am trying to save my gems for the next time they have an attractions "sale" or anything specific to this event (like Hainted Mansion).  I have about the same as you, and I already bought Haunted Mansion.



Thank you for the reply. I already have Goofys costume so I'm not worried about the other three since they will be available after the event. I agree that $15 just feels too steep. I bought the Haunted Mansion too.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

PrincessP said:


> If your "stock" of pirate tokens is full, I don't think you will get those items in your chests anymore. Then you have a better chance of getting cloth.



Yes, that is correct. I have several characters that can be welcomed but I'm holding off for now during the Halloween event so I won't get too many item drops at the same time.


----------



## Didymus

I'm at Jesse preparing the roundup for Halloween and have Daisy, Goofy and Mickey all in costume. I want to make sure I'm ready for Sally when she launches. Is anyone much further ahead? Has anyone reached the point where you are just waiting for Sally?


----------



## karmstr112

Didymus said:


> I'm at Jesse preparing the roundup for Halloween and have Daisy, Goofy and Mickey all in costume. I want to make sure I'm ready for Sally when she launches. Is anyone much further ahead? Has anyone reached the point where you are just waiting for Sally?



I've got Mickey, Daisy & Goofy in costume and almost have all the fabric for Minnie. The Candy Shop still has 5 hours to cook. I've been putting my emphasis on leveling up Zero [7] and Jack [8]. I could use some gems so I'm diligently working the Striking Gold mini challenge. Got a shot at the 50 gems, unfortunately the 1-5 slots are over 100 coins ahead of me.


----------



## purplejam

karmstr112 said:


> I could use some gems so I'm diligently working the Striking Gold mini challenge. Got a shot at the 50 gems, unfortunately the 1-5 slots are over 100 coins ahead of me.



I'm currently 25 in the coin event - but know I'll drop down by the time it ends, I'll be at work on Monday before the event ends so I'll have no chance really - as they tend to disapprove of playing games on phone all day


----------



## Didymus

purplejam said:


> I'm currently 25 in the coin event - but know I'll drop down by the time it ends, I'll be at work on Monday before the event ends so I'll have no chance really - as they tend to disapprove of playing games on phone all day


I hear ya, I have a 14 hour shift tomorrow so I'm pretty sure I won't be walking away with gems


----------



## DarrylR

It's so awesome when you haven't received an attraction since the start of the chests, you have 3.5 million in magic, you finally get 2 gold chests and they both give you magic. FTG

Why would anyone in real life spend actual money on these chests? I'd rather go to the Casino. Actually, that's a really good idea.


----------



## RC_Racer

Didymus said:


> I'm at Jesse preparing the roundup for Halloween and have Daisy, Goofy and Mickey all in costume. I want to make sure I'm ready for Sally when she launches. Is anyone much further ahead? Has anyone reached the point where you are just waiting for Sally?


I'm at the same point. Unfortunately I sent Jessie out on a 12 hour quest. So I won't get to start that until late tonight. I've got jack doing the 16hr for level 9. Zero is slow going at lvl 7. Basically just working on Minnie and farming pumpkin currency, waiting for Sally. I Have 38,000 saved up after buying everything else available.


----------



## chelynnah

lilclerk said:


> It's his "dance a jig" activity in the Halloween costume


Dance a jig is pirate.  He needs to be in pirate costume to get the blue fabric.  Remember that was needed for his own spooky costume, so he couldn't have been wearing that to get the fabric needed.


----------



## chelynnah

junior0824 said:


> Any tips for getting blue fabric to drop?  I have no quest to even try to earn them even though it say there are some.  Does Mickey have to be in a certain costume?


He needs to be in the pirate costume and doing the dance a jig task


----------



## mshanson3121

So the other day I received the job of sending Jack to the Graveyard to think. Except I can't build the graveyard, until Mickey completes more quests. But they're not giving me any quests??? Does he have to be in a certain costume? Anything I have to do?


----------



## gashunum

Wait until you've welcomed Sally


----------



## Didymus

mshanson3121 said:


> So the other day I received the job of sending Jack to the Graveyard to think. Except I can't build the graveyard, until Mickey completes more quests. But they're not giving me any quests??? Does he have to be in a certain costume? Anything I have to do?



Have you got Goofy's costume? Built the candy store?


----------



## mshanson3121

Didymus said:


> Have you got Goofy's costume? Built the candy store?



No to both.  I don't have Goofy yet. Should have him tonight or tomorrow morning. The candy store isn't even unlocked - says I have to complete more Halloween quests.


----------



## Pixietira

Wdw1015 said:


> I've been getting the blue fabric pretty regularly, only 2 more to go until I can welcome Goofy so hopefully that will be this afternoon. I already had all the green fabric from trying to get Daisy.



Just started Goofy's costume quest. No jewels to my name and only one chest slot, is there _any _hope for unlocking Sally by the end of the event?????


----------



## Didymus

mshanson3121 said:


> No to both.  I don't have Goofy yet. Should have him tonight or tomorrow morning. The candy store isn't even unlocked - says I have to complete more Halloween quests.



Then you have a long way to go before the graveyard is unlocked. Keep trucking along, you'll get there with a little determination. If you click on the This Is Halloween and then on the icon second from the top it gives you the order of how things happen.


----------



## mshanson3121

Didymus said:


> Then you have a long way to go before the graveyard is unlocked. Keep trucking along, you'll get there with a little determination. If you click on the This Is Halloween and then on the icon second from the top it gives you the order of how things happen.



Oh okay, thanks.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Once you have build the candy store, you have to send Jack on a 3 hour quest to think about the bug problem. Then you have to send Woody on a two hour task to Jessies Snack Round Up.

Edited to add: Once Woody has finished his task, you need to send Jessie to the Snack RoundUp for a 6 hour task.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I know many people have posted that they are worried they can't build the broomstick graveyard. According to the list, you can't build that until you have welcomed Sally. There is a list in the app when you click on "This is Halloween" and then the second icon on the right is a check list. Click there to see the list of major tasks that need to be completed. That list is: 

Dress to Scare: Get the Spooky Costume for Mickey
Halloween Fest: Build Jacks House
Welcome a Pumpkin King: Welcome Jack
Not THAT Scary: Take care of Oggies Bugs
Inspiration Strikes: Build Finklestein Tower
Goofy the Spooky: Get the Skeleton Goofy Costume
Halloween Fuel: Build the Candy Shop
Welcome a Creation: Welcome Sally
The Perfect Stage: Build the Broomstick Graveyard
The Scarer's Lair: Send Jack and Sally to take down Oggie in his Lair
Beating the Boogie Man: Send Jack and Sally to defeat Oggie in his Lair
Welcome a Boogie Man: Welcome Oggie Boogie.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mrzrich

And Sally won't even be available until late Monday morning EST, so relax.  You have time.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> That list is:
> 
> Dress to Scare: Get the Spooky Costume for Mickey
> Halloween Fest: Build Jacks House
> Welcome a Pumpkin King: Welcome Jack
> Not THAT Scary: Take care of Oggies Bugs
> Inspiration Strikes: Build Finklestein Tower
> Goofy the Spooky: Get the Skeleton Goofy Costume
> Halloween Fuel: Build the Candy Shop
> Welcome a Creation: Welcome Sally
> The Perfect Stage: Build the Broomstick Graveyard
> The Scarer's Lair: Send Jack and Sally to take down Oggie in his Lair
> Beating the Boogie Man: Send Jack and Sally to defeat Oggie in his Lair
> Welcome a Boogie Man: Welcome Oggie Boogie.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Interesting that Zero isn't useful in helping to defeat Oogie Boogie.  Most of the other villains (all, perhaps?  I honestly don't remember at this point) could use three characters to help towards defeating them.


----------



## mrzrich

supernova said:


> Interesting that Zero isn't useful in helping to defeat Oogie Boogie.  Most of the other villains (all, perhaps?  I honestly don't remember at this point) could use three characters to help towards defeating them.


 Zero probably does help, but he  isn't a mandatory  character so he isn't listed as being needed to defeat Oogie


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> Zero probably does help, but he  isn't a mandatory  character so he isn't listed as being needed to defeat Oogie


Got ya.  Anything to cut down on the ridulous time it takes to defeat the villains.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> Zero probably does help, but he  isn't a mandatory  character so he isn't listed as being needed to defeat Oogie



I'd say Zero does help. It is mentioned in the "This is Halloween" section that he will help to welcome Jack, Sally and Oggie Boogie. But he isn't mandatory, he's an optional purchase.


----------



## Pixietira

mrzrich said:


> And Sally won't even be available until late Monday morning EST, so relax.  You have time.


OK so you think someone who still hasn't gotten Goofy's costume has a chance for her yet?


----------



## mrzrich

yes just look at the order of the tasks that we have posted so that you don't have someone tied up on a long task or upgrading during a time that you need them for a quest


----------



## gashunum

My aurora & philip are stuck with waiting, I've read this case before but seem to have no luck finding them, any working solution for this issue?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pixietira said:


> OK so you think someone who still hasn't gotten Goofy's costume has a chance for her yet?



Absolutely. Just keep trying to move forward on the quests. The main characters that are used for this event are Jessie, Woody, Mickey, Goofy, Jack and Zero (if you have him - he's an optional purchase for real money character) I would recommend not sending them on long tasks aside from ones for the event. I'm posting as often as I can about the next tasks that come up if you want a "heads up" on the next quests.

I only managed to get Goofys costume yesterday and while I play fairly consistently, I've had periods where no characters have as tasks so I'm confident you'll be able to get Sally and Oggie.


----------



## Didymus

I got to the point where I'm ready to welcome Sally! Phew, now I can focus at work tomorrow lol!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Didymus said:


> I got to the point where I'm ready to welcome Sally! Phew, now I can focus at work tomorrow lol!



Is sending Jessie on her 6 hour quest the last task before being able to welcome Sally? (once she becomes available?)


----------



## Didymus

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Is sending Jessie on her 6 hour quest the last task before being able to welcome Sally? (once she becomes available?)



You're getting close. Jesse and Woody both have tasks. The last one was a 2 hour Woody task! You will be done before she launches for sure


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Didymus said:


> You're getting close. Jesse and Woody both have tasks. The last one was a 2 hour Woody task! You will be done before she launches for sure



Thank you. Woody has another task? I already sent him on a two hour task and then Jessie on her six hour task. I'm trying to stay on top of everything as I'm away at a conference next weekend so time to play this game will be very limited.


----------



## purplejam

Hamm did a 4 hour task - collect chocolate coins and now bo peep and woody are doing a 4 hour Halloween dance


----------



## Disney_Princess83

purplejam said:


> Hamm did a 4 hour task - collect chocolate coins and now bo peep and woody are doing a 4 hour Halloween dance



Thank you. I haven't performed either of those tasks yet. I'll keep them free, Jessie is still a few hours away from finishing her 6 hour barn task.


----------



## FoSho7787

After serious connection issues earlier in the weekend, I've gotten the Goofy costume and am currently building the Candy Shop. Only about an hour left. Thanks to everyone's tips, I've got all the important characters on short quests! I'm curious how far I should level jack and zero? I don't want to spend all my currency on that (since it'll switch back to magic like after the incredibles event) however, did the incredibles need to be level 10 to finish the event?  I didn't get a chance to finish the incredibles because I was so new, but I'm finishing this one!! Jack is at 7, Zero is at 5... they're both only one ear token away from going up another, too. I was thinking if I pushed them out quick to another, it wouldn't interfere with Sally's items for now. I have $68k wooden pumpkins.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

FoSho7787 said:


> After serious connection issues earlier in the weekend, I've gotten the Goofy costume and am currently building the Candy Shop. Only about an hour left. Thanks to everyone's tips, I've got all the important characters on short quests! I'm curious how far I should level jack and zero? Jack is at 7, Zero is at 5... they're both only one ear token away from going up another, too. I was thinking if I pushed them out quick to another, it wouldn't interfere with Sally's items for now. I have $68k wooden pumpkins.



I'm not sure what level you need Jack at to finalise the event. However, looking at Jacks tasks you can send him on, one of them is called Grave Thoughts. I'm guessing this will be to send him to the Broomstick Graveyard which you will be able to build after welcoming Sally. I would keep leveling Jack up as much as you can. I'm fairly sure I heard someone say one of his upgrades takes 12 hours? I currently have him on Level 7 and am going to upgrade him tonight while I'm sleeping. It will take 8 hours.


----------



## purplejam

I've just started levelling jack up to level 10 so he'll be finished before sally is available- forgot to look at how many coins he took (sorry). Zero is at level 7. Since bo peep and woody have finished their dance quest no other quests have popped up.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'd say Zero does help. It is mentioned in the "This is Halloween" section that he will help to welcome Jack, Sally and Oggie Boogie. But he isn't mandatory, he's an optional purchase.


Just saw picture of the stage. Looks like there are only two spots for characters to stand on.


----------



## supernova

Curious to see how many pumpkin tokens it is going to take to welcome Oogie Boogie.


----------



## mrzrich

purplejam said:


> Hamm did a 4 hour task - collect chocolate coins and now bo peep and woody are doing a 4 hour Halloween dance



These tasks don't prompt "Welcome Sally".  I haven't gotten these tasks yet, but I do have the welcome Sally task waiting for her.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> These tasks don't prompt "Welcome Sally".  I haven't gotten these tasks yet, but I do have the welcome Sally task waiting for her.



I have the Welcome Sally task but I also have received more tasks for Woody and Jessie. I'm still waiting for the Mr Hsmm and Bo Peep tasks.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Has anyone else found Daisy particularly useless since getting her costume?  I've sent her out with Mickey 3 times for Donald fabric and gotten none. Sent her out 5 times for red fabric and gotten 1.  Meanwhile, I welcomed goofy's costume in 1 day and he's already come back with red fabric 3 times!

I've got jack waiting to level up to 10, but can't because the chests were giving me his tokens, when I needed purple fabric, so everything is on hold until I get 8 more purple fabrics.


----------



## darkfiry

Daisy has been pretty good in collecting red fabrics for me. Bad luck? Too bad it's the purple fabrics that's slowing me down so Daisy's drop rate isn't affecting me too much.


----------



## wilkeliza

Well just started playing again. Game seems to be glitchy for me as it says Goofy's costume should be unlocked but I go to check it out and it still says do more Halloween missions.

Also I see it says there should be 2 chests but I can only find 1.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

wilkeliza said:


> Also I see it says there should be 2 chests but I can only find 1.


I'm having the same problem with the chests. I've looked for two and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm having the same problem with the chests. I've looked for two and can't find them anywhere.


They're are always there, just takes some hunting. Are you checking the full perimeter of the park?  They are always in areas where people cannot walk. I have found them in behind Main Street, even in the very front corner of the game board.  But I have never not found one.


----------



## wilkeliza

supernova said:


> They're are always there, just takes some hunting. Are you checking the full perimeter of the park?  They are always in areas where people cannot walk. I have found them in behind Main Street, even in the very front corner of the game board.  But I have never not found one.



Finally found my last one. Sucker popped up out of no where.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> They're are always there, just takes some hunting. Are you checking the full perimeter of the park?  They are always in areas where people cannot walk. I have found them in behind Main Street, even in the very front corner of the game board.  But I have never not found one.



I've never not found one either but I have checked everywhere. I have found one which absolutely changed locations as it was sitting in the front of the main entrance. I know I looked there several times before. The chests will turn up.


----------



## LeCras

purplejam said:


> I've just started levelling jack up to level 10 so he'll be finished before sally is available- forgot to look at how many coins he took (sorry). Zero is at level 7. Since bo peep and woody have finished their dance quest no other quests have popped up.



It costs 3,500 coins to upgrade Jack to level 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I know many people have posted that they are worried they can't build the broomstick graveyard. According to the list, you can't build that until you have welcomed Sally. There is a list in the app when you click on "This is Halloween" and then the second icon on the right is a check list. Click there to see the list of major tasks that need to be completed. That list is:
> 
> Dress to Scare: Get the Spooky Costume for Mickey
> Halloween Fest: Build Jacks House
> Welcome a Pumpkin King: Welcome Jack
> Not THAT Scary: Take care of Oggies Bugs
> Inspiration Strikes: Build Finklestein Tower
> Goofy the Spooky: Get the Skeleton Goofy Costume
> Halloween Fuel: Build the Candy Shop
> Welcome a Creation: Welcome Sally
> The Perfect Stage: Build the Broomstick Graveyard
> The Scarer's Lair: Send Jack and Sally to take down Oggie in his Lair
> Beating the Boogie Man: Send Jack and Sally to defeat Oggie in his Lair
> Welcome a Boogie Man: Welcome Oggie Boogie.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thanks for posting this - it is very helpful as I had the same question about the Broomstick Graveyard ... felt like I got that task for Jack a while ago so was annoying not to know the steps needed and why it wasn't available yet (when it said more "mickey tasks" but Mickey didn't have any tasks either to do)


----------



## SunDial

Jack and Zero have all items to go to level 9.   Not going to level up until Sally and  Oogie are welcomed.   I didn't think the fabrics fell to bad.   Have all costumes but Donald's.    Currently have 65K in wood coins.


----------



## marciboden

supernova said:


> I don't see any harm in unlocking the third spot.  There are times when I have all three filled and a couple in waiting.  Other times I'll have one chest or none at all.  So it's a toss up.


I unlocked my third chest and wish I hadn't bothered. I don't seem to ever get enough chests these days to even begin to fill up what I have available. Save your gems, it's not worth it.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

To welcome Sally you need: 

30 Pumpkins
20 Bottles
15 Sally Mickey Hats
10,000 Wooden Pumpkins

It takes 4 hours


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I know some people have different characters able to perform quests for items. The ones that are showing up for me are: 

*Bottles: *
Mike: Submit Files
Zero: Checking out the Lab 
Jack Skellington: Halloween Experiments
Tinkerbell: Find Lost Things
Mr. Hamm: Coin Collecter 
Woody: Play the Claw
Chests

*Sally Mickey Hat:*
Jessie: Rustle Up Some Grub
Zero: Beg for a Treat
Jack Skellington: Try Spooky Treat
Haunted Mansion
Goofy: Try to Scare
Prince Charming: Jousting Practice
Chests
Nightmare Before Christmas Parade Float


----------



## karmstr112

We're not more than 10 minutes into the new annoying Raven event that drops 8 every ? min and the top spot has 13, ridiculous.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

karmstr112 said:


> We're not more than 10 minutes into the new annoying Raven event that drops 8 every ? min and the top spot has 13, ridiculous.



According to my Dark Magic Tally, the highest score is 8 and I'm currently #1 (a short lived victory no doubt)? Are you still seeing 13 as the highest score?


----------



## KPach525

I am seeing 15 
via iPhone game


----------



## KPach525

Disney_Princess83 said:


> According to my Dark Magic Tally, the highest score is 8 and I'm currently #1 (a short lived victory no doubt)? Are you still seeing 13 as the highest score?



I am seeing 15, via iPhone game
Shayshayk05... not sure how it's possible, especially if it's a 1 hour refresh like before


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> I am seeing 15, via iPhone game
> Shayshayk05... not sure how it's possible, especially if it's a 1 hour refresh like before



I'm on an iPad. The top score is 8 (all the top 50 players have 8) and I'm showing up as #1?


----------



## KPach525

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm on an iPad. The top score is 8 (all the top 50 players have 8) and I'm showing up as #1?



I am fairly certain we all show up as #1 on our individual games, as I always have when the events first start 

May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## KPach525

Just dropped Sally ears from a bronze chest! They aren't completely useless!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> I am fairly certain we all show up as #1 on our individual games, as I always have when the events first start



I never have appeared as number #1 before. I usually end up somewhere between 50-150 depending on the task. My victory don't last.


----------



## gashunum

Mickey started to be pointless, well I guess time to send him for Donald costume. I have obtained Daisy's and Minnie's


----------



## mmmears

Ravens haven't even been available for 3 hours yet, but the top spots on my list show 24 each.


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> We're not more than 10 minutes into the new annoying Raven event that drops 8 every ? min and the top spot has 13, ridiculous.


 I can't be bothered with that nonsense anymore.  I have so much magic that I don't really need any more.  And with a real job and a life, I can't be logging onto my game every few minutes to tap on a bunch of birds.


----------



## supernova

gashunum said:


> Mickey started to be pointless, well I guess time to send him for Donald costume. I have obtained Daisy's and Minnie's


 Haven't gotten Minnie's yet.  Finally finished my 25 Donald hats today.  Not sure when I'm going to start getting his fabric.  Have tried a few times to send Mickey and Daisy off to judge the contest and wound up with nothing each time.  Maybe I need to finish Minnie first.  Who knows.


----------



## mmmears

These "Sally" drops seem really rare.  Sent everyone out to get stuff for her, and so far after a bunch of 60min and 2 hour tasks I have a grand total of zero drops.  Oh well, it'll keep me busy I guess.

As for the ravens, I really hate them.  Between Donald chasing them and the ones that are flying around my haunted mansion I have trouble finding the real ones.


----------



## karmstr112

Disney_Princess83 said:


> According to my Dark Magic Tally, the highest score is 8 and I'm currently #1 (a short lived victory no doubt)? Are you still seeing 13 as the highest score?


The top 2 are 130 and 88


----------



## xthebowdenx

Yeah.... Sally items aren't dropping fast at all.


----------



## emilyhuff

lol I have a whopping 2 bottles and 3 hats for Sally and only got lucky because I collected everyones previous check marks after the event began... I'm glad we have a few days before oogie!


----------



## darkfiry

I got lazy during the Goofy costume part so I'm still working on Jesse's 6 hour quest. I'll be about half a day later than everyone to start collecting Sally's tokens 

I wish they bought back the other types of events. All we get now are tap monsters or collect gold coins.


----------



## FoSho7787

This morning is so full of excitement! I can Welcome Sally, FINALLY! Also, "Defeat Mother Gothel" popped up this morning! I can see after the Halloween Event the only two tasks left will be 27 of these rounds with Mother Gothel and ALL those Donald Hats! lol


----------



## disneylove16

Hi I think I'm stuck. I, too, cannot build the Broomstick Graveyard, due to the "Complete more of Mickey's quests!" message. But I also cannot welcome Sally. She is grayed out, and it says "Complete more Halloween quests!". I already have the Nightmare Candy Shop built, and Mickey and Woody/Jessie are not getting any new tasks. Currently, Jack is doing the "Call the Exterminator" task. He was prompted before that to do the Dead-itation task, but since I don't have the Graveyard, I can't do that one yet. I do have Mickey, Goofy, and Daisy in their costumes. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## hopemax

disneylove16 said:


> Hi I think I'm stuck. I, too, cannot build the Broomstick Graveyard, due to the "Complete more of Mickey's quests!" message. But I also cannot welcome Sally. She is grayed out, and it says "Complete more Halloween quests!". I already have the Nightmare Candy Shop built, and Mickey and Woody/Jessie are not getting any new tasks. Currently, Jack is doing the "Call the Exterminator" task. He was prompted before that to do the Dead-itation task, but since I don't have the Graveyard, I can't do that one yet. I do have Mickey, Goofy, and Daisy in their costumes. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated!



Remember that it's more important to do quests in the order they appear on the screen (top to bottom) rather than the order they were triggered.  Jack's "Call the Exterminator" quest is the path which will open Sally.  After Jack, there may be additional Toy Story character quests before you can get Sally too.  Just keep working on the top quest.

I think we got the Graveyard task early as a reminder to make sure we level up our characters so that when the building opens, Jack is the proper level.


----------



## disneylove16

hopemax said:


> Remember that it's more important to do quests in the order they appear on the screen (top to bottom) rather than the order they were triggered.  Jack's "Call the Exterminator" quest is the path which will open Sally.  After Jack, there may be additional Toy Story character quests before you can get Sally too.  Just keep working on the top quest.
> 
> I think we got the Graveyard task early as a reminder to make sure we level up our characters so that when the building opens, Jack is the proper level.



Thank you so much! This helps immensely!


----------



## tweeter

disneylove16 said:


> Hi I think I'm stuck. I, too, cannot build the Broomstick Graveyard, due to the "Complete more of Mickey's quests!" message. But I also cannot welcome Sally. She is grayed out, and it says "Complete more Halloween quests!". I already have the Nightmare Candy Shop built, and Mickey and Woody/Jessie are not getting any new tasks. Currently, Jack is doing the "Call the Exterminator" task. He was prompted before that to do the Dead-itation task, but since I don't have the Graveyard, I can't do that one yet. I do have Mickey, Goofy, and Daisy in their costumes. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated!



I had the same problem with Sally grayed out. Jack had already finished his tasks, and Jessie and Woody had finished theirs. I rebooted my Andriod phone around 12, 3 hours after Sally was supposed to start. Once the phone was rebooted and the game restarted, I got the message that Sally was ready. All my character also now have quests to pick up Sally tokens; they're about 30 minutes into those now. Jessie also got a new quest "Try out the Hey-Halloween_Hey".


----------



## RC_Racer

FoSho7787 said:


> This morning is so full of excitement! I can Welcome Sally, FINALLY! Also, "Defeat Mother Gothel" popped up this morning! I can see after the Halloween Event the only two tasks left will be 27 of these rounds with Mother Gothel and ALL those Donald Hats! lol


The tangled characters don't have any event tasks, so you may as well start the battle against Gothel now!


----------



## martinp13

hopemax said:


> Remember that it's more important to do quests in the order they appear on the screen (top to bottom) rather than the order they were triggered.  Jack's "Call the Exterminator" quest is the path which will open Sally.  After Jack, there may be additional Toy Story character quests before you can get Sally too.  Just keep working on the top quest.
> 
> I think we got the Graveyard task early as a reminder to make sure we level up our characters so that when the building opens, Jack is the proper level.


Any idea what triggers "Call the Exterminator"? I'm stuck with grayed Sally and can't build the Nightmare Candy Shop (or the Broomstick Graveyard, of course). None of my characters has any new quests since Sally became available (no Hamm with Chocolate Coins, etc)


----------



## darkfiry

martinp13 said:


> Any idea what triggers "Call the Exterminator"? I'm stuck with grayed Sally and can't build the Nightmare Candy Shop (or the Broomstick Graveyard, of course). None of my characters has any new quests since Sally became available (no Hamm with Chocolate Coins, etc)


After welcoming Goofy's costume, he should have a 4hr quest followed by a Goofy(4hr) and Mickey(6hr) quest. Then you get "Halloween Feel" to build the Nightmare Candy Shop. Do you remember which quest you did last?


----------



## darkfiry

[deleted]


----------



## SunDial

Sally is dropping items as usual for me.  I have about 1/3 of the required items


----------



## Hurstchick

Does Jack have to be a certain level to trigger Sally? I built the candy place and sent Jack on a four hour quest, which is done, but now I have no further quests. Thanks!


----------



## darkfiry

Hurstchick said:


> Does Jack have to be a certain level to trigger Sally? I built the candy place and sent Jack on a four hour quest, which is done, but now I have no further quests. Thanks!


Not sure about his level, but you still need to do 3 quests. Woody(2hr), Jesse(6hr), and Woody(4hr). Jack needs to be level 4 and 5 to collect Sally's tokens.


----------



## Beccybooboo

This is where I am at now.Just waiting for Woody's final task (2 hrs left) to finish then hopefully I can start on welcoming Sally. If you have Woody doing a task once he finishes you should get the pop up for him to start these tasks. When you send him on the first 2hr make sure Jessie is ready to go when those 2hrs are up so she can start the 6hr task and again for Woody when jessie finishes as they cant do the tasks at the same time they go one after the other. Hope this helps.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm having very little success in getting Sallys items to drop. 12 hours and all I have is 4 bottles and 3 Sally Mickey hats? I already had enough pumpkins and the wooden pumpkins aren't an issue. It's worse than collecting the items for Goofys costume.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

darkfiry said:


> Not sure about his level, but you still need to do 3 quests. Woody(2hr), Jesse(6hr), and Woody(4hr). Jack needs to be level 4 and 5 to collect Sally's tokens.



While I don't think Jack has to be at a certain level, he has to be at a minimum level 6 to have completed the tasks necessary to trigger Sallys welcome.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

here's a tip for the mini events; start later in the day. There are many different heats that start around the hour mark. If you start right as the event starts, you're going to be in it with all the keeners and those who probably have some undetected script running to collect everything right on the dot. I started this round of ravens 4 hours after the event started and am currently tied for first place with 80 (before going to bed, mind you) 

For token drops; the quick reset still works a good 90% of the time, focus on one task and click on them; if you don't get the token quickly close and reload the game. Repeat until you get the token or the game's auto save takes effect (also works with parades to get more gems; made close to 300 last month) this is how I got all 25 of Donald's hats for the costume. The trick with this is to give some time between tasks that way you don't undo getting a token when you move on to the next one


----------



## nikkilikescake

Hope Loneheart said:


> here's a tip for the mini events; start later in the day. There are many different heats that start around the hour mark. If you start right as the event starts, you're going to be in it with all the keeners and those who probably have some undetected script running to collect everything right on the dot. I started this round of ravens 4 hours after the event started and am currently tied for first place with 80 (before going to bed, mind you)
> 
> For token drops; the quick reset still works a good 90% of the time, focus on one task and click on them; if you don't get the token quickly close and reload the game. Repeat until you get the token or the game's auto save takes effect (also works with parades to get more gems; made close to 300 last month) this is how I got all 25 of Donald's hats for the costume. The trick with this is to give some time between tasks that way you don't undo getting a token when you move on to the next one



Can you explain what the "quick reset" is, please?


----------



## emilyhuff

I'm just confused how anyone is supposed to get Donald's costume.... Gold chests rarely appear and it takes either a Mickey/Daisy Quest or Mickey/Minnie Quest to complete which are both 8hours!!!! And they rarely drop anything.... It doesn't even seem worth it in my opinion!


----------



## AJ1983

Hope Loneheart said:


> here's a tip for the mini events; start later in the day. There are many different heats that start around the hour mark. If you start right as the event starts, you're going to be in it with all the keeners and those who probably have some undetected script running to collect everything right on the dot. I started this round of ravens 4 hours after the event started and am currently tied for first place with 80 (before going to bed, mind you)



Sorry I don't follow..how does starting later help? (this is the first time I have played any sort of online game, so not familer with how these games typically work.TIA!


----------



## Didymus

Does anyone have Sally yet? I'm getting close (4 urns to go) and would love a heads up on which characters to keep free for the next quest


----------



## mmmears

Hope Loneheart said:


> here's a tip for the mini events; start later in the day. There are many different heats that start around the hour mark. If you start right as the event starts, you're going to be in it with all the keeners and those who probably have some undetected script running to collect everything right on the dot. I started this round of ravens 4 hours after the event started and am currently tied for first place with 80 (before going to bed, mind you)
> 
> For token drops; the quick reset still works a good 90% of the time, focus on one task and click on them; if you don't get the token quickly close and reload the game. Repeat until you get the token or the game's auto save takes effect (also works with parades to get more gems; made close to 300 last month) this is how I got all 25 of Donald's hats for the costume. The trick with this is to give some time between tasks that way you don't undo getting a token when you move on to the next one



I tried to start this one later, but accidentally clicked on one of those crows/bats when playing the game 

I have never, ever, been able to "reset" the game and get another chance at an item.  Not with the chests or anything else.  I'm assuming you mean closing out the game and reloading?  If so, I don't get why it works for so many people.  I can see why this would give you a huge advantage with drops.


----------



## emilyhuff

I am in the process of welcoming her now! I have 3 hours left to go


----------



## DoreyAdore

mmmears said:


> I tried to start this one later, but accidentally clicked on one of those crows/bats when playing the game
> 
> I have never, ever, been able to "reset" the game and get another chance at an item.  Not with the chests or anything else.  I'm assuming you mean closing out the game and reloading?  If so, I don't get why it works for so many people.  I can see why this would give you a huge advantage with drops.


How does starting later help?


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> How does starting later help?



Honestly, I have no idea.  Other people here are posting that it puts you in a less competitive group, but since I've never managed to start late I can't say that it helps one way or the other.


----------



## Didymus

emilyhuff said:


> I am in the process of welcoming her now! I have 3 hours left to go


Keep us posted on what comes next please?


----------



## emilyhuff

https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/10/24/disney-magic-kingdoms-welcoming-sally/

https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/10/25/disney-magic-kingdoms-fighting-and-unlocking-oogie/

These two sites have a lot of helpful info regarding what is to come.. First is what happens after welcoming Sally and the next is all about Oogie!


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> I'm just confused how anyone is supposed to get Donald's costume.... Gold chests rarely appear and it takes either a Mickey/Daisy Quest or Mickey/Minnie Quest to complete which are both 8hours!!!! And they rarely drop anything.... It doesn't even seem worth it in my opinion!


I finally collected all of the hats, but have literally one piece of fabric, which I just received now.  I don't have Minnie yet but I am close.  I guess once I do, I can switch to her costume and there will be additional ways to get Donald's fabric. I can't believe neither Donald nor his boat have been any help in this event so far.


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/10/24/disney-magic-kingdoms-welcoming-sally/
> 
> https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/10/25/disney-magic-kingdoms-fighting-and-unlocking-oogie/
> 
> These two sites have a lot of helpful info regarding what is to come.. First is what happens after welcoming Sally and the next is all about Oogie!


Helpful stuff. Thanks for finding that for us!


----------



## Hurstchick

Thank you everyone for the help with Jack and for letting me know what was next! Jessie is on her quest now and Woody is waiting. I'm slowly getting there!


----------



## SunDial

I am also welcoming Sally now.


----------



## emilyhuff

Sally has a 10 minute quest once you welcome her

And then a 2 hour quest


----------



## KPach525

Hope Loneheart said:


> here's a tip for the mini events; start later in the day. There are many different heats that start around the hour mark. If you start right as the event starts, you're going to be in it with all the keeners and those who probably have some undetected script running to collect everything right on the dot. I started this round of ravens 4 hours after the event started and am currently tied for first place with 80 (before going to bed, mind you)
> 
> For token drops; the quick reset still works a good 90% of the time, focus on one task and click on them; if you don't get the token quickly close and reload the game. Repeat until you get the token or the game's auto save takes effect (also works with parades to get more gems; made close to 300 last month) this is how I got all 25 of Donald's hats for the costume. The trick with this is to give some time between tasks that way you don't undo getting a token when you move on to the next one



Which platform are you using?


----------



## hopemax

My drop rate for Sally in my original IOS game has been pretty good.  After my morning collection I only needed 2 urns, so I thought that was good.  It's now 3 hours later, and several characters have finished their Sally tasks, and I still need 1 urn so the last one is being difficult.  In my Windows game, after my morning collection I still need 7 urns, and 9 Ear Hats, and don't seem to be making progress with additional tasks.


----------



## LeCras

Waiting for Sally's last hat - a few characters have 30 minutes left on their tasks so hopefully it will drop then... I've scraped together over 70k wooden coins so far, Jack is level 9 and Zero is level 7. Really enjoying the event!


----------



## FoSho7787

About halfway or more to welcoming Sally and my internet drops out... I have a TON of people waiting to collect (after hooking to WiFi, obvi!)


----------



## martinp13

darkfiry said:


> After welcoming Goofy's costume, he should have a 4hr quest followed by a Goofy(4hr) and Mickey(6hr) quest. Then you get "Halloween Feel" to build the Nightmare Candy Shop. Do you remember which quest you did last?


After I posted that, I finished Goofy's costume, and the "Sugar Rush" 4hr Mickey/Goofy quest came up. That gave me hope, and sure enough, the Candy Shop came after that. Thank you! I think I'm almost to Sally now.


----------



## LeCras

Welcoming Sally now, woohoo!!


----------



## mshanson3121

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Once you have build the candy store, you have to send Jack on a 3 hour quest to think about the bug problem. Then you have to send Woody on a two hour task to Jessies Snack Round Up.
> 
> Edited to add: Once Woody has finished his task, you need to send Jessie to the Snack RoundUp for a 6 hour task.



Ahhh k. And then I can welcome Sally? 
How long after I welcome Sally before I can build the graveyard?


----------



## emilyhuff

emilyhuff said:


> Sally has a 10 minute quest once you welcome her
> 
> And then a 2 hour quest



After that is a 4 hr quest with jack


----------



## mmmears

I managed to welcome Sally this morning (didn't sleep well, so every now and then I sent people out for more of her items, which I am sure is why I have them all now) and also get Minnie into her costume.  That one took a long, long time.  I have not had much luck with getting Donald's fabric.  Mickey and Daisy have an 8-hour quest to get some, but so far I'm  zero for three tries with that one.  I have Jack and Sally out on a 4-hour quest that I didn't see in the links.  I don't have access to build that graveyard yet.


----------



## KPach525

So I finally found on the wiki ( http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/The_Perfect_Stage ) that explains when the graveyard will be unlocked!
Looks like it's after Sally and Jack quests and right before defeating Oogie Boogie!

Edit: 20,000 pumpkins and 12 hours to build


----------



## darkfiry

For this Sally/Oogie portion of the event, you need a total of 45k wooden pumpkin currency. Sally-10k, Graveyard-20k, and Oogie-15k.


----------



## darkfiry

martinp13 said:


> After I posted that, I finished Goofy's costume, and the "Sugar Rush" 4hr Mickey/Goofy quest came up. That gave me hope, and sure enough, the Candy Shop came after that. Thank you! I think I'm almost to Sally now.


You'll get there! I hate to tell you this, but you still have another 16hrs of quests to go before Sally ><. You should keep Jack/Woody/Jesse free.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> So I finally found on the wiki ( http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/The_Perfect_Stage ) that explains when the graveyard will be unlocked!
> Looks like it's after Sally and Jack quests and right before defeating Oogie Boogie!
> 
> Edit: 20,000 pumpkins and 12 hours to build



Yep.  I just placed the graveyard.  Had to do some rearranging of stuff to make it fit, though.  And now I guess I wait the 12 hours and see what happens next.


----------



## supernova

Can't seem to get the three last urns for Sally. And that nonsense about more bonuses during parades?  Not true. For possible Sally tokens, and not one of them dropped an urn for her.  And my Zero tokens have also dried up. What the heck?


----------



## Quellman

darkfiry said:


> For this Sally/Oogie portion of the event, you need a total of 45k wooden pumpkin currency. Sally-10k, Graveyard-20k, and Oogie-15k.


This doesn't include upgrading Sally to level 2 or Jack to 6.


----------



## wilkeliza

What is the best way to earn magic? I did the burger stand thing and now kind of regret it as I can't log on every 6 minutes to collect so it defeats the purpose.


----------



## darkfiry

Quellman said:


> This doesn't include upgrading Sally to level 2 or Jack to 6.


That's true. Fortunately, Sally to 2 is only $600. Jack to 6 is $4.7k.



wilkeliza said:


> What is the best way to earn magic? I did the burger stand thing and now kind of regret it as I can't log on every 6 minutes to collect so it defeats the purpose.


Concession stand farm based on however often you can login to collect. Ex: You can log on every 2 hours or so, build a bunch of Pretzel stands.


----------



## wilkeliza

darkfiry said:


> That's true. Fortunately, Sally to 2 is only $600. Jack to 6 is $4.7k.
> 
> 
> Concession stand farm based on however often you can login to collect. Ex: You can log on every 2 hours or so, build a bunch of Pretzel stands.



Should have thought of that before the burger stands. Will start doing that as soon as I can afford a few. Wish it was like the Sims where you can "sell" unwanted items back for a fraction of the price.


----------



## KPach525

wilkeliza said:


> Should have thought of that before the burger stands. Will start doing that as soon as I can afford a few. Wish it was like the Sims where you can "sell" unwanted items back for a fraction of the price.


I've also found doing the 1 hour quests for all characters works very quickly! It's usually their most cost effective task too.


----------



## darkfiry

Except if you're at the middle of the game, there are too many characters to level up and quests to do, there's just no time to fit in 1 hour quests to only earn magic


----------



## supernova

Hard to believe there was a time I was going crazy to find 350,000 to clear curses in a spot of land.  I am currently sitting at 1.3 million magic, all with minimal concession stands. Happy I n3ver went heavy on them because my attractions take up most of my space.


----------



## supernova

Alright!  Hamm just gave me the 20th urn and now Sally is starting on her 4-hour welcome countdown.  I also just started Woody and Bo Peep on their 4-hour Sooky Waltz.  I'll be asleep when these two quests are done at 12:30 so I will start Sally on her tasks first thing in the AM.

Now, thoughts on whether I should bother leveling Jack to 10?  He is ready to go but I don't want to miss out on his tasks or on leveling up Sally once I have her.  Does anyone else have Jack at 10?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Now, thoughts on whether I should bother leveling Jack to 10?  He is ready to go but I don't want to miss out on his tasks or on leveling up Sally once I have her.  Does anyone else have Jack at 10?



I have Jack at L10.  I had the time to do it before Sally was unlocked, so I figured why not?  The only characters I have that are not at L10 (other than pirates which are topped off at L6) are Zero and Sally, so I guess I'll work on those if I have the time.  Right now I am waiting for the graveyard to finish, and I have no other quests I can do at the moment.  (Donald, but I'm really stuck on that one).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have Jack at L10.  I had the time to do it before Sally was unlocked, so I figured why not?  The only characters I have that are not at L10 (other than pirates which are topped off at L6) are Zero and Sally, so I guess I'll work on those if I have the time.  Right now I am waiting for the graveyard to finish, and I have no other quests I can do at the moment.  (Donald, but I'm really stuck on that one).


Thanks for the feedback.  I'm at the same stage you are then, except for Jack.  I have the 25 hats but only 1 piece of fabric for Donald.  I only need 5 more to finish Minnie's costume.  Hope to finish that up soon.


----------



## Beccybooboo

wilkeliza said:


> What is the best way to earn magic? I did the burger stand thing and now kind of regret it as I can't log on every 6 minutes to collect so it defeats the purpose.


If you have some free time available I find if you send all your free characters on the quickest option to earn magic once they get to 30 seconds if you click on where they are you can finish them for free so you can accumulate magic this way. I have also found this help with wooden pumpkins too bonus is if you need the pumpkin tokens they will drop for some characters too.



KPach525 said:


> I've also found doing the 1 hour quests for all characters works very quickly! It's usually their most cost effective task too.


I also use this alot too. Helps when you can check back in hourly to collect. It can be a while going through all you characters but it worth it. Just leave the characters that need your specific drops out of the hourly magic collection. Also begore going to bed send the characters you can that dont need specific drops to collect on the longest quest for the most magic.
Goodluck collecting


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> I have Jack at L10.  I had the time to do it before Sally was unlocked, so I figured why not?  The only characters I have that are not at L10 (other than pirates which are topped off at L6) are Zero and Sally, so I guess I'll work on those if I have the time.  Right now I am waiting for the graveyard to finish, and I have no other quests I can do at the moment.  (Donald, but I'm really stuck on that one).



Sounds like the graveyard came after the 4 hours "To Beat a Boogie Man" task with Jack and Sally.  I'm about half way through that task so hopefully I'm able to get the graveyard started before I go so sleep tonight.  

I got a late start on Sally because I was trying to earn the 100 gems in the last event so I had Woody and Jessie earning me coins for the event instead of doing their tasks to help get Sally introduced into the game.  Sad part is I fell asleep the last night of the event and didn't have my alarm set to wake up at all during the night so I finished 7th (I was jumping between 3rd and 5th before falling asleep).  It was the first event I really tried on for a while so I guess I was out of practice a little bit.

The tokens for Sally dropped really easily for me so I was able to welcome her this afternoon (in less than 24 hours) and already have her to level 3.   Jack and Zero I had gotten to level 10 already and I had already finished the costumes for Goofy and Minnie so everything has been focused on Sally (Parade, Chests, Characters).  Getting Sally's items is pretty easy when she is the only character in need of items besides the fabric for Donald's costume (which doesn't effect getting Sally items at all).

Donald is going to take forever.  I'm nearly done getting all the hats, but I still only have 5 of the one fabric and 1 of the other fabric.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

nikkilikescake said:


> Can you explain what the "quick reset" is, please?


just close the game quickly and re-start it not sure if it works the same for apple but on my android, I go to the tab view, close the game from there and then reload it


----------



## Hope Loneheart

AJ1983 said:


> Sorry I don't follow..how does starting later help? (this is the first time I have played any sort of online game, so not familer with how these games typically work.TIA!


 there are many, many different leader boards, devided by platform (windows, android, apple) geo-location if you have that turned on and time. The time is to make it fare for different time zones as the even always starts at a certain time. So by starting to collect the ravens or coins a few hours after the start of the event, your put into a different leader board from those who start right when the event starts. during one of the unannounced broom mini events I didn't even start playing the game until 1pm my time; 4 hours after the event started and still topped my leader board


----------



## MeliMel702

I'm missing 8 urns to Welcome Sally. Been working on it all day and it's hardly doing anything at all. Missing a lot of tokens for Minnie's Costume. Jack is at level 8 and I'm struggling to get the last two tokens for zero to level him up to 6. I feel like I'm not going to be able to get Oogie Boogie.....


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I finally have enough to welcome Sally so now waiting 4 hours. I have Jack at Level 8 and enough items to level him up to 9. I have Zero at Level 5 and have enough items to level him to 6. Is it worth the time and wooden pumpkins or can I complete the Halloween event without levelling them up?  I want to focus on getting more items for Sally as I know she needs to be at level 2 shortly.


----------



## AJ1983

Hope Loneheart said:


> there are many, many different leader boards, devided by platform (windows, android, apple) geo-location if you have that turned on and time. The time is to make it fare for different time zones as the even always starts at a certain time. So by starting to collect the ravens or coins a few hours after the start of the event, your put into a different leader board from those who start right when the event starts. during one of the unannounced broom mini events I didn't even start playing the game until 1pm my time; 4 hours after the event started and still topped my leader board



Thank you so much! that was driving me crazy lok


----------



## mrzrich

I know I  will get no sympathy for my major first world problem, but I have a quick Food and Wine Weekend scheduled Saturday and Sunday.  I am truly worried that I will not be able to devote my attention to Oogie because I will be at Epcot.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> I know I  will get no sympathy for my major first world problem, but I have a quick Food and Wine Weekend scheduled Saturday and Sunday.  I am truly worried that I will not be able to devote my attention to Oogie because I will be at Epcot.



I feel your pain. Although I'm at a conference this weekend, I'm concerned I won't be able to finish this event as there is no way I can devote my time to this game.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Just a heads up, you can use Zero to fight Oogie. There are 3 spots and you have to go against him a total of 12 times. Each battle is only 2 hours.


----------



## alicat130

mrzrich said:


> I know I  will get no sympathy for my major first world problem, but I have a quick Food and Wine Weekend scheduled Saturday and Sunday.  I am truly worried that I will not be able to devote my attention to Oogie because I will be at Epcot.



I feel your pain. I leave on a cruise on Sunday and know I won't be able to check in. Probably won't be getting Oogie, since I haven't been able to welcome Sally yet. I still need 6 bottles and 3 ear hats and I've been checking it every hour on the hour. So frustrating. I was one ear hat short on Syndrome when the event ended. I have a feeling it will be similar.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Fighting Oogie now!  It takes twelve rounds two hours for each quest. I don't have Zero so this is going to take a while.


----------



## mmmears

I'm fighting Oogie now, too.  Although Zero is tied up doing something at the moment (a quest of some sort) and Sally is busy being leveled up.  



Hope Loneheart said:


> just close the game quickly and re-start it not sure if it works the same for apple but on my android, I go to the tab view, close the game from there and then reload it



I am playing on an iPhone 7 and it has never ever worked for me.    Didn't work on my 6 either.  I guess it gets "recorded" more quickly there?



MeliMel702 said:


> I'm missing 8 urns to Welcome Sally. Been working on it all day and it's hardly doing anything at all. Missing a lot of tokens for Minnie's Costume. Jack is at level 8 and I'm struggling to get the last two tokens for zero to level him up to 6. I feel like I'm not going to be able to get Oogie Boogie.....



I felt like it took forever to get those urns.  Keep at it, send everyone who can get them to do so, and you should be able to get them and welcome Sally soon.  It didn't take much between welcoming her and fighting Oogie (not sure how much from that until welcoming him since I haven't gotten to that point yet).  You can do it!


----------



## MeliMel702

Thank You @mmmears! I'm waiting for 2 more urns. Zero is level 6 now. I might be able to get Oogie.


----------



## mmmears

MeliMel702 said:


> Thank You @mmmears! I'm waiting for 2 more urns. Zero is level 6 now. I might be able to get Oogie.



You're not so far behind, really!  2 more?  I hope you get them soon.  There are still almost 7 days left, so I don't "think" you should have trouble getting him, but since I don't know how hard it is to get him I can't really say.  But I remember lots of people who thought they wouldn't get Syndrome during the Incredibles event and they were able to get him before the event was over.  Hang in there!


----------



## purplejam

mrzrich said:


> I know I  will get no sympathy for my major first world problem, but I have a quick Food and Wine Weekend scheduled Saturday and Sunday.  I am truly worried that I will not be able to devote my attention to Oogie because I will be at Epcot.



I'd happily miss out on trying to get oogie for a weekend at Epcot - but as I'm over 4000 miles away, I'll have to wait till next summer


----------



## ABCastillo

Just started to welcome Sally!!  Woohoo.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Me too I've got 3hrs left


----------



## Beccybooboo

For everyone trying to get Sally dont worry keep at it. I found the drop rate got better for me once I had a few more items collected. Woody didnt collect for me after each 8 hr countdown although tinkerbell was fairly consistent as was hamm. Overall surprisingly I found Prince Charming (2hr collection time was a bonus) to be the best collector followed by Jack. I also found bronze chests were helpful towards the end.
It may take time but it will happen.


----------



## Diznygrl

I honestly don't know how you guys do it. Do you spend every waking hour playing this game?? Do you buy all the real money stuff? Because ever since this event started I feel like I play all day long and I only got Goofy's skeleton costume unlocked yesterday...or maybe even the day before...I can't remember. Since then I have only managed to get THREE out of the fifteen blue cloths. Three!! I'll be lucky if I even get this stupid costume in six days. I've completely thrown in the towel with the rest of the NBC characters and storyline. No way is any of that going to happen.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Defeated Oogie the first time and then had to defeat 150 more spiders. Now it takes 18 more attempts to defeat him. Zero can again be used. Again each time is 2 hours long.


----------



## Didymus

Diznygrl said:


> I honestly don't know how you guys do it. Do you spend every waking hour playing this game?? Do you buy all the real money stuff? Because ever since this event started I feel like I play all day long and I only got Goofy's skeleton costume unlocked yesterday...or maybe even the day before...I can't remember. Since then I have only managed to get THREE out of the fifteen blue cloths. Three!! I'll be lucky if I even get this stupid costume in six days. I've completely thrown in the towel with the rest of the NBC characters and storyline. No way is any of that going to happen.


Knowing that the event was coming I stockpiled my chests and got a lot of my fabric that way. Once you get goofy the rest is fairly easy, it's just about sending the characters who aren't involved on longer quests and then quickly checking this who are trying to get things you need every couple of hours. Don't send Jesse, Woody or Hamm on any long quests when you get close to unlocking Sally.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Diznygrl said:


> I honestly don't know how you guys do it. Do you spend every waking hour playing this game?? Do you buy all the real money stuff? Because ever since this event started I feel like I play all day long and I only got Goofy's skeleton costume unlocked yesterday...or maybe even the day before...I can't remember. Since then I have only managed to get THREE out of the fifteen blue cloths. Three!! I'll be lucky if I even get this stupid costume in six days. I've completely thrown in the towel with the rest of the NBC characters and storyline. No way is any of that going to happen.



Oops busted!! I am an avid player haha.
Not a real money spender..I'd rather spend my real money on our Christmas trip to Disneyworld.

In all seriousness though. It can be tough at times but if you just think its just a game and games are for fun, it makes it more exciting when the things you need drop.

Dont give in you may surprise yourself with how much you can achieve with the 6 days left.
If it helps I havent had goofy unlocked for that long. I found because I hadnt welcomed Daisys costume I had the fabric I had been collecting for her to focus on goofy. I know it seems as though its easy for everyone who has moved along in the event but its not it is hard. Just keep trying it will happen for you too. Goofy's costume fabric started off slow for me to but I finally got there and since I got him I found I got all of Daisy's fabric quickly so I was able to get her costume too. Minnie and Donald are another thing Im finding hard but they will get there eventually.
I have found the chests help from time to time. Its just luck of the draw Ive had my fair share of magic and decorations but the occasional NBC drop does help. I have 2 opening slots and 6 holding spots open.

Hope you unlock Goofy soon so you can move on to Sally.


----------



## winterbell82

I only need two more hats for Sally and I keep sending characters out and getting nothing. Hopefully the chests I have cooking will not disappoint!


----------



## figment74

figment74 said:


> Thanks for this!   This was driving me knuts!   I just found this game the other day, and I'm playing on my Tablet.   Much nicer than a Phone.   Love this game so far.   Up to Level 8 in one day.  lol!!!




I also noticed that once you max out happiness you can continue to grant wishes but not click on them, this will allow you to replenish lost happiness as soon as you login again.   I have about 20 kids running around my screen with big smiles over their heads.    I just don't click on the Smile once the wish has been granted.   Since 99 is the highest that you can go.     It's working out really well.   So far I'm enjoying the game, just wish that there was not so many quests that take more than 6 hours.   Never been a fan of games with Time Sinks.


----------



## wilkeliza

I feel like there is no way I can finish the Halloween stuff as I only started playing again a couple days ago and still haven't unlocked Jack.

Just wondering will Halloween characters stay around? I paid for Zero so would be pissed if he just poofs away on Nov 1.


----------



## Diznygrl

wilkeliza said:


> I feel like there is no way I can finish the Halloween stuff as I only started playing again a couple days ago and still haven't unlocked Jack.
> 
> Just wondering will Halloween characters stay around? I paid for Zero so would be pissed if he just poofs away on Nov 1.



Any character that you buy or welcome will always be around. It's the ones that you fail to welcome before the event ends that will cease to be available. I'm hoping that the NBC storyline will be playable beyond the event but I doubt it will, since it didn't with the Incredibles event.


----------



## wilkeliza

Diznygrl said:


> Any character that you buy or welcome will always be around. It's the ones that you fail to welcome before the event ends that will cease to be available. I'm hoping that the NBC storyline will be playable beyond the event but I doubt it will, since it didn't with the Incredibles event.



Oh man. I didn't realize I won't be able to get the Incredibles  I see them in the characters but didn't realize it was a special event welcoming.


----------



## Diznygrl

wilkeliza said:


> Oh man. I didn't realize I won't be able to get the Incredibles  I see them in the characters but didn't realize it was a special event welcoming.



The Incredibles will probably be available again somewhere down the road, but when and how remains to be seen.


----------



## liljc

I'm so frustrated with Minnie+Mickey.  They have only gotten me 1 of Donald's fabrics out of 7 tries so far.  I'll give them one more chance then I'm going back to Mickey+Daisy.  The Mickey+Daisy combo was dropping me a new fabric 50% of the time.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Diznygrl said:


> Any character that you buy or welcome will always be around. It's the ones that you fail to welcome before the event ends that will cease to be available. I'm hoping that the NBC storyline will be playable beyond the event but I doubt it will, since it didn't with the Incredibles event.



Im glad you posted this. I was going to warn everyone too. This happened to me with the incredibles event. I almost had all the items to welcome syndrome I found they werent dropping for me. When the event ended and he became locked. I was upset I had lost all my progress on him. I was so close to welcoming him. When I asked customer help why he was locked again they explained this to me but as I was almost finished welcoming him they gave him to me because they reviewed my game progress and agreed I should have got him.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Im glad you posted this. I was going to warn everyone too. This happened to me with the incredibles event. I almost had all the items to welcome syndrome I found they werent dropping for me. When the event ended and he became locked. I was upset I had lost all my progress on him. I was so close to welcoming him. When I asked customer help why he was locked again they explained this to me but as I was almost finished welcoming him they gave him to me because they reviewed my game progress and agreed I should have got him.


Ditto.  Exactly.  Only I never thought to complain so I never got him.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I thought something had gone wrong with my game. I was new to playing so I contacted them. They were really good about it. Didnt need to complain just told them I think they should have stipulated the facts.. if I had of been on disboards at the time I could have let people know so people like you could have benefited too. Its good to know they can check your game progress so if things do go wrong they can fix them.


----------



## DoreyAdore

MickeySkywalker said:


> Defeated Oogie the first time and then had to defeat 150 more spiders. Now it takes 18 more attempts to defeat him. Zero can again be used. Again each time is 2 hours long.


On my 17th round


----------



## Disney_Princess83

MickeySkywalker said:


> Just a heads up, you can use Zero to fight Oogie. There are 3 spots and you have to go against him a total of 12 times. Each battle is only 2 hours.



Do you need Jack, Sally or Zero at any particular level to be able to defeat Oogie? I have Zero at 4, Jack at 8 and Sally at 2. I currently have enough items to upgrade them all again but I would prefer to hold off unless it's necessary.


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and I just love the Disney Magic Kingdoms game! This NBC event is so fun!! 

Question for you all: what happens to the wooden pumpkins coins after the event ends? Do they turn to magic points or do we lose them? Thanks! Good luck to everyone getting Sally & beating Oogie!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Do you need Jack, Sally or Zero at any particular level to be able to defeat Oogie? I have Zero at 4, Jack at 8 and Sally at 2. I currently have enough items to upgrade them all again but I would prefer to hold off unless it's necessary.



No to defeating him as far as I am aware.
If anyone knows differently please correct me.

Yes to collect his items to welcome him.

Check out this link he has been very helpful.
It gives you everyones task so you can work out what level they will need to be.

https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/10/25/disney-magic-kingdoms-fighting-and-unlocking-oogie/


----------



## Beccybooboo

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here, and I just love the Disney Magic Kingdoms game! This NBC event is so fun!!
> 
> Question for you all: what happens to the wooden pumpkins coins after the event ends? Do they turn to magic points or do we lose them? Thanks! Good luck to everyone getting Sally & beating Oogie!!



Hello and welcome.



If its like the incredibles event they will tranfer to magic.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> No to defeating him as far as I am aware.
> If anyone knows differently please correct me.
> 
> Yes to collect his items to welcome him.
> 
> Check out this link he has been very helpful.
> It gives you everyones task so you can work out what level they will need to be.
> 
> https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/10/25/disney-magic-kingdoms-fighting-and-unlocking-oogie/



Thank you. I'm not sure I'll be able to finish everything to welcome Oogie as I won't be able to play much for three days due to a work conference. I'm currently building the Broomstick Graveyard.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Your welcome.
Yes work and play dont always mix
Im building the graveyard too I have 8hrs to go. I noticed your twitter/instagram name has oz in it. Are you from Australia?
Im from Melbourne Australia.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> Your welcome.
> Yes work and play dont always mix
> Im building the graveyard too I have 8hrs to go. I noticed your twitter/instagram name has oz in it. Are you from Australia?
> Im from Melbourne Australia.



I am. I'm from Sydney.


----------



## gashunum

You need to get Jack to level 6 and Sally to level 3(?)  to defeat Oogie. It's not a direct requirement, but you need to get to these levels so that certain required quests (pre-requisite for Oogie's quest) will pop up or doable.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

gashunum said:


> You need to get Jack to level 6 and Sally to level 3(?)  to defeat Oogie. It's not a direct requirement, but you need to get to these levels so that certain required quests (pre-requisite for Oogie's quest) will pop up or doable.



Thank you. That's where I have them now so I'm going to leave them as they are. I will upgrade them after the event if it's possible.


----------



## gashunum

You need Sally at level 5&6 to collect Oogie token, advisable to do it after you're ready to welcome him


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Everyone on here is so helpful, and I need advice. 
I have only enough geme for Zero or Haunted Mansion ( $ is not an option). Which one do you think I should get?
I looked but did not see this question, so if it has been asked, I apologize for asking again.

Thanks!


----------



## mrzrich

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure I'll be able to finish everything to welcome Oogie as I won't be able to play much for three days due to a work conference. I'm currently building the Broomstick Graveyard.



After the Graveyard is built there is a 2 hour Jack and Sally quest.  Do that quest and then you can start fighting Oogie.  

The Jack graveyard quest that has been waiting for the past several days does not seem to be required to prompt the fight.  I am fighting Oogie but haven't touched that quest yet.

I mistakenly sent Zero on a long quest, so I only have Jack and Sally for this first round


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Do you need Jack, Sally or Zero at any particular level to be able to defeat Oogie? I have Zero at 4, Jack at 8 and Sally at 2. I currently have enough items to upgrade them all again but I would prefer to hold off unless it's necessary.


I'm not too sure on the levels. I had Jack at 10, Zero at 9 and Sally at 5.


----------



## gashunum

You should get Zero than the mansion.
1. Zero can get more tokens
2. Mansion is not limited


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

gashunum said:


> You should get Zero than the mansion.
> 1. Zero can get more tokens
> 2. Mansion is not limited



Thank you!!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> After the Graveyard is built there is a 2 hour Jack and Sally quest.  Do that quest and then you can start fighting Oogie.
> 
> The Jack graveyard quest that has been waiting for the past several days does not seem to be required to prompt the fight.  I am fighting Oogie but haven't touched that quest yet.
> 
> I mistakenly sent Zero on a long quest, so I only have Jack and Sally for this first round



Thank you. I'm currently fighting half way through fighting Oogie (6 out of 12) I haven't sent Jack to the Graveyard to think, I'm trying to focus entirely on the fight first.


----------



## johde

Beccybooboo said:


> Im glad you posted this. I was going to warn everyone too. This happened to me with the incredibles event. I almost had all the items to welcome syndrome I found they werent dropping for me. When the event ended and he became locked. I was upset I had lost all my progress on him. I was so close to welcoming him. When I asked customer help why he was locked again they explained this to me but as I was almost finished welcoming him they gave him to me because they reviewed my game progress and agreed I should have got him.



I didn't complain, but I had gotten Syndrome down to under 100 gems with 5 minutes left in the event so I decided to spend gems on him.  With the gems I received for finishing the group and for leveling him up his net price wasn't too expensive.   I hope I don't need to do the same thing for Oogie.  I just welcomed Sally early this morning and I've not sent her and Jack on a joint task.  Jack and Zero are level 6 and Sally is level 2.


----------



## KPach525

In case you don't follow on Facebook, the NBC event has been extended by one full day due to the server error this past Friday!


----------



## DoreyAdore

I've been trying to welcome Oogie since about 9:00 last night. I've only gotten one set of ears to drop. That's it. Anyone else struggling?


----------



## wilkeliza

Any help on getting Pete. I am have such a hard time on that one and that is actually the reason I gave up originally. If not for the constant movement on the NBC stuff I probably would have already given up again.


----------



## bluekirty

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Everyone on here is so helpful, and I need advice.
> I have only enough geme for Zero or Haunted Mansion ( $ is not an option). Which one do you think I should get?
> I looked but did not see this question, so if it has been asked, I apologize for asking again.
> 
> Thanks!



Whenever these questions have come up before for various characters/attractions, the consensus always seems to be to get characters.  The gem characters allow you to get more than one type of item through various quests, whereas the attraction is limited to one item.  And the gem characters (other than WALL-E) help you to defeat the villain (in this case Oogie).



KPach525 said:


> In case you don't follow on Facebook, the NBC event has been extended by one full day due to the server error this past Friday!



So that's why!  When I looked last night I was surprised as I thought we were under a week, when it was over seven days (at the time)


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

People are already fighting Oogie and I don't even have Sally yet! I feel so behind this on this event!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> People are already fighting Oogie and I don't even have Sally yet! I feel so behind this on this event!


I'm working on getting Sally too. Don't worry- we'll get there eventually.


----------



## Princess4

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here, and I just love the Disney Magic Kingdoms game! This NBC event is so fun!!
> 
> Question for you all: what happens to the wooden pumpkins coins after the event ends? Do they turn to magic points or do we lose them? Thanks! Good luck to everyone getting Sally & beating Oogie!!


we think they turn to gems someone posted a screen shot on Facebook that the game ended and the pumpkins turned to gems but we wont know until the event is over but we are hoping for gems


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Princess4 said:


> we think they turn to gems someone posted a screen shot on Facebook that the game ended and the pumpkins turned to gems but we wont know until the event is over but we are hoping for gems



Thanks for the feedback, and the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

damn, before bed I was in the top ranked #2 for this coin event and now I'm down to 8, with #5 being 23 coins ahead of me >_< that should teach me for sleeping


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I'm working on getting Sally too. Don't worry- we'll get there eventually.



I know it just feels really slow. In the Incredibles event I was always caught up and waiting but with this one I'm just so behind I feel. I'm keeping everyone on task though so hopefully we both start to catch up soon!


----------



## liljc

DoreyAdore said:


> I've been trying to welcome Oogie since about 9:00 last night. I've only gotten one set of ears to drop. That's it. Anyone else struggling?



Not sure how you got to start welcoming him so fast since it takes 15+ hours to go through the Beating the Boogie Man thing but congrats.  I'm about to start my last round of fighting the Boogie Man.

Question - does it let you welcome Oogie right away after you finish beating him or does it make you do some more tasks/quests first?  I'm trying to time when to send my characters out on their tasks to start collecting his items.


----------



## mmmears

purplejam said:


> I'd happily miss out on trying to get oogie for a weekend at Epcot - but as I'm over 4000 miles away, I'll have to wait till next summer



Me, too.  I'd rather play in the parks than play a game on my phone!  



DoreyAdore said:


> I've been trying to welcome Oogie since about 9:00 last night. I've only gotten one set of ears to drop. That's it. Anyone else struggling?



I've been working on Oogie this morning and so far I have 2 dice and one set of ears.  They are not going to drop easily.



liljc said:


> Not sure how you got to start welcoming him so fast since it takes 15+ hours to go through the Beating the Boogie Man thing but congrats.  I'm about to start my last round of fighting the Boogie Man.
> 
> Question - does it let you welcome Oogie right away after you finish beating him or does it make you do some more tasks/quests first?  I'm trying to time when to send my characters out on their tasks to start collecting his items.



Yes, as soon as you defeat him you can start to gather the things you need to welcome him.


----------



## darkfiry

Beccybooboo said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> If its like the incredibles event they will tranfer to magic.


Umm, were you here for the incredibles event? Event currency turned to gems


----------



## MickeySkywalker

liljc said:


> Not sure how you got to start welcoming him so fast since it takes 15+ hours to go through the Beating the Boogie Man thing but congrats.  I'm about to start my last round of fighting the Boogie Man.
> 
> Question - does it let you welcome Oogie right away after you finish beating him or does it make you do some more tasks/quests first?  I'm trying to time when to send my characters out on their tasks to start collecting his items.





mmmears said:


> Me, too.  I'd rather play in the parks than play a game on my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on Oogie this morning and so far I have 2 dice and one set of ears.  They are not going to drop easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as soon as you defeat him you can start to gather the things you need to welcome him.


I've been working on him since this morning as well and I have 1 set of ears and 1 dice.


----------



## wilkeliza

darkfiry said:


> Umm, were you here for the incredibles event? Event currency turned to gems



What was the ratio? I've currently got 8K in pumpkins and is more likely not to complete anything if it is a 1 to 1 haha.


----------



## hopemax

Quoting old post for the conversion rate after the Incredibles event.



cakester said:


> 2000 Incredicoins = 1 gem. Man I was hoping for the magic!


----------



## darkfiry

Also, the wiki says the max was 40 gems.


----------



## purplejam

I'm too working on oogie - the drop rate has been quite slow. But I'm just trying to reset the tasks as soon as they finish. I've currently got 6 dice and 6 ears


----------



## mshanson3121

Is there anything I can do to increase my chances of getting purple fabric? I was getting a decent amount until Sally became available. Nothing since then. I'm only 2 shy of being able to get Minnie's costume. I've given up on Donald, he's never going to happen - I have 2 of the yellow and none of the other, and only 6 days left.


----------



## darkfiry

mshanson3121 said:


> Is there anything I can do to increase my chances of getting purple fabric? I was getting a decent amount until Sally became available. Nothing since then. I'm only 2 shy of being able to get Minnie's costume. I've given up on Donald, he's never going to happen - I have 2 of the yellow and none of the other, and only 6 days left.


I'm making sure my Sally tokens are at max before I open a chest so I have less of a chance to get her stuff. BTW, only Mickey's Halloween and Goofy's Halloween costumes are time limited. The rest are not so you don't have to rush them.


----------



## supernova

Princess4 said:


> we think they turn to gems someone posted a screen shot on Facebook that the game ended and the pumpkins turned to gems but we wont know until the event is over but we are hoping for gems


Probably same thing that happened with the Incredibles. Although magic would make more sense.


----------



## gashunum

I'm collecting Syndrome's token faster than Oogie (ya, I'm levelling Syndrome to l10 to collect Oogie's token) despite there are more characters to get Oogie's token. Only have 3 hat/ear so far, after 12 hours.


----------



## SunDial

Hope Loneheart said:


> damn, before bed I was in the top ranked #2 for this coin event and now I'm down to 8, with #5 being 23 coins ahead of me >_< that should teach me for sleeping



At least you slept.  My alarm goes off every hour.  

I am currently in 3rd on my board with 289.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  I'd rather play in the parks than play a game on my phone!



With some of the attraction wait times you can do both.   I was there Monday and be back there this weekend.   Have to stay in the top 5.


----------



## Aeriee

I feel so behind ! I just got Sally, & her and jack are on their 4 hour quest. After that, jack has a quest at the graveyard to do, but it says I need to compete more of mickeys quests to get the graveyard? Does anyone know how to get anymore Mickey quest? Right now I only have the ones for jack and sally and I have ham on an 8 hour quest. I'm thinking of maybe using gems to speed up the process, because I'm worried about not getting boogie because I did not get syndrome last time /:


----------



## Diznygrl

Grr, I swear this game is rigged. The only way I can get blue cloth is through bronze chests and Mickey dancing a jig. Well I have been getting an UNPRECEDENTED amount of silver chests ever since I started to only need bronze. Usually I am drowning in bronze. Also at least four times in a row now I've sent Mickey to jig and he only drops the supposedly "less common" green fabric of which I have more than enough. Sigh. Six days, eight more blue fabrics to go.

Game, I know you're trying to force me into buying help but I will not relent.


----------



## darkfiry

Aeriee said:


> I feel so behind ! I just got Sally, & her and jack are on their 4 hour quest. After that, jack has a quest at the graveyard to do, but it says I need to compete more of mickeys quests to get the graveyard? Does anyone know how to get anymore Mickey quest? Right now I only have the ones for jack and sally and I have ham on an 8 hour quest. I'm thinking of maybe using gems to speed up the process, because I'm worried about not getting boogie because I did not get syndrome last time /:


Any quests at the top of the list are mostly likely required. Any quests at the bottom are optional (should be under Donald's costume quest).
Or use this walkthrough http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/This_Is_Halloween_Event_2016_Walkthrough


----------



## supernova

I have a few longer pending quests for Zero, Jack, and Sally, some together and some separate.  I'm working on defeating Oogie Boogie for the second time, then I'll see what happens with those other quests.  Not sure if they need to be completed before the game will allow me to start welcoming Oogie.  I have Jack waiting to level up to 10, Zero waiting to go to 9, and Sally waiting to go to 6.  Won't be touching any of those until after Oogie Boogie's tokens become available.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I've defeated oogie but it's not letting me welcome him?


----------



## DoreyAdore

xthebowdenx said:


> I've defeated oogie but it's not letting me welcome him?


You have to defeat him twice. There's a round of Oogie bugs in between. The good news is, that round of bugs releases new ones every 90 seconds so you can knock it out in under 20 minutes.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So I've defeated Oogie but not welcomed him because I need all of his stuff. Jack and Sally are on a quest to design costumes for eight hours. They must be some impressive costumes


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I have a few longer pending quests for Zero, Jack, and Sally, some together and some separate.  I'm working on defeating Oogie Boogie for the second time, then I'll see what happens with those other quests.  Not sure if they need to be completed before the game will allow me to start welcoming Oogie.  I have Jack waiting to level up to 10, Zero waiting to go to 9, and Sally waiting to go to 6.  Won't be touching any of those until after Oogie Boogie's tokens become available.



I have two quests, one for Jack and one for Sally, both sitting open but below my Donald costume quest.  I ignored them and it still let me defeat Oogie and now I'm collecting the stuff I need to welcome him, so I do not think they are necessary to advancing the game.  I'll work on them once/if I get all the things I need for Oogie.  7 down, 13 to go.


----------



## xthebowdenx

DoreyAdore said:


> You have to defeat him twice. There's a round of Oogie bugs in between. The good news is, that round of bugs releases new ones every 90 seconds so you can knock it out in under 20 minutes.


I have beat him twice.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have two quests, one for Jack and one for Sally, both sitting open but below my Donald costume quest.  I ignored them and it still let me defeat Oogie and now I'm collecting the stuff I need to welcome him, so I do not think they are necessary to advancing the game.  I'll work on them once/if I get all the things I need for Oogie.  7 down, 13 to go.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## Didymus

SunDial said:


> At least you slept.  My alarm goes off every hour.
> 
> I am currently in 3rd on my board with 289.


Wow that's dedication, or crazy...not sure which lol!
No wonder so many have stopped bothering with these contests.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Hope Loneheart said:


> damn, before bed I was in the top ranked #2 for this coin event and now I'm down to 8, with #5 being 23 coins ahead of me >_< that should teach me for sleeping



I chose sleep this time haha and dropped down too, I decided that 75 gems and sleep was a better option than 150 gems and broken sleep


----------



## Beccybooboo

darkfiry said:


> Umm, were you here for the incredibles event? Event currency turned to gems



Wasnt here on disboards if you had seen my earlier posts in this thread you would know this, but I was there for the incredibles event. My currency was turned to magic. Spent it levelling up characters as I thought it would be useless once event was over.



hopemax said:


> Quoting old post for the conversion rate after the Incredibles event.



Seems I didnt have enough for even one gem I guess.


----------



## FoSho7787

Just started my first three SECOND boss battle runs. Oogie Boogie, you're coming with me! Also, $100,000 pumpkin currency and I'm #1 on my leader board with 123, second place at 100. Goodnight


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm leaving shortly for my conference weekend. I'm currently midway battling Oogie (the second time after I defeated all the spiders) I have no idea how far I'll get with the quests this weekend. Hopefully I'm far enough along that I can make up lost time after the weekend. I've come this far, so I'm hoping to welcome Oogie. I'm pleased to hear the event has been extended for one day. That helps.


----------



## Beccybooboo

You'll be fine. Safe travels.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> You'll be fine. Safe travels.



Thank you.


----------



## CaerDallben

The chests are 50% off! I just bought 11 platinum ones and got Splash Mountain. Still no Tower of Terror or Sea Serpent, though.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

I didn't realize people still play this game! Debating downloading it again to kill time before my Disney tip.


----------



## SunDial

Didymus said:


> Wow that's dedication, or crazy...not sure which lol!
> No wonder so many have stopped bothering with these contests.



The past coin events I have done very well with some sleep but my sleep patterns are not the best.  I wake up multiple times a night.  So to toss in a couple of alarms to try and stay in top 5 isn't much different.   

I am sending a note to Gameloft about the top person  on my board.  Doesn't play for hours and hours and then leaps up 60 to 80 coins.  The latest is at 4 days 16 hours to go has 538 and the next hour is at 908.   Nothing like making it that obvious they are manipulating the game.


----------



## SunDial

Beccybooboo said:


> I chose sleep this time haha and dropped down too, I decided that 75 gems and sleep was a better option than 150 gems and broken sleep



I will be in Disney this Sunday and Monday.   So part of staying in the top 5 now is to end up in the top 30 come Monday.   I will play the game while there but not as often.  Still have to get all of Oogies items and welcome.


----------



## karmstr112

Chests are 50% off. Do you think it's worth 200 gems for 11 platinum chests?


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

karmstr112 said:


> Chests are 50% off. Do you think it's worth 200 gems for 11 platinum chests?



I was just about to post about this! I decided to give it a try this morning and I got Tower of Terror and Splash Mountain - so I'd say totally worth it! But of course, it's a random drop rate so it's very possible to just get fountains, statues, and magic. Bottom line for me - if you have the spare gems, it's worth trying! Good luck!


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Yeah, I don't do the contests. Too many cheaters and bots. Even without cheaters, it's annoying. Monsters Inc Employee 5385 Donald Fan 6389 Disney Princess 2156... ...so many different names, yet in multiples. If these are testers, then they shouldn't count towards the board.

But the real reason I don't care about the contests any more is because I will be playing multiple times a day, and just as I'm about to leave the game, I get a pop up informing me to collect X. ...then a clock letting me know that "Oh we started this 8 hours ago, even though you were playing, and only waited till now to let YOU collect. "


----------



## liljc

karmstr112 said:


> Chests are 50% off. Do you think it's worth 200 gems for 11 platinum chests?



I decided to use 200 gems I had stockpiled during this event to get the 11 platinum chests only really wanting one thing from the chests - The Hollywood Tower of Terror.

I didn't get the Tower of Terror    instead I got 7 of Donald's fabrics, a headless horseman statue, some ghoul fountain, an antler head, and a pumpkin wall.

I'm close to having enough gems to try again, but with me still needing another 12 of Donald's fabrics I'm worried I'll just end up with a bunch more of those and no Tower of Terror again.

I have one gold chest I found in my park to open maybe if I don't get the Tower of Terror from the gold chest I'll try one more time with the gems I have left.

I'm just 1 ear hat away from having all the items to welcome Oogie so If I'm going to try again for the Tower of Terror I should do it after finding the last ear hat but before starting to welcome Oogie so there is just that many less items I could end up getting instead of the Tower of Terror.


----------



## Didymus

SunDial said:


> The past coin events I have done very well with some sleep but my sleep patterns are not the best.  I wake up multiple times a night.  So to toss in a couple of alarms to try and stay in top 5 isn't much different.
> 
> I am sending a note to Gameloft about the top person  on my board.  Doesn't play for hours and hours and then leaps up 60 to 80 coins.  The latest is at 4 days 16 hours to go has 538 and the next hour is at 908.   Nothing like making it that obvious they are manipulating the game.


Maybe they bought a bunch of crackling concessions...but yeah that seems fishy. 
I'm sorry to hear you have such trouble sleeping. For me, I couldnt give up the chance of a good night sleep for almost a week just for <$10 worth of gems,but then I work 50-60 hours a week.


----------



## mmmears

I've never seemed to get as many chests as some of the other posters here, but in the last week I'm getting so few that I often have one of my two "open chests" spaces empty, with none in the queue.  Is this normal?  Or is it something I should write to them about?  Any thoughts?


----------



## darkfiry

mmmears said:


> I've never seemed to get as many chests as some of the other posters here, but in the last week I'm getting so few that I often have one of my two "open chests" spaces empty, with none in the queue.  Is this normal?  Or is it something I should write to them about?  Any thoughts?


I only have one slot and I constantly have a chest available to open and my queue is always packed. Maybe with two slots you go through them faster? It probably wouldn't hurt to send in a bug report.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

liljc said:


> I decided to use 200 gems I had stockpiled during this event to get the 11 platinum chests only really wanting one thing from the chests - The Hollywood Tower of Terror.
> 
> I didn't get the Tower of Terror    instead I got 7 of Donald's fabrics, a headless horseman statue, some ghoul fountain, an antler head, and a pumpkin wall.
> 
> I'm close to having enough gems to try again, but with me still needing another 12 of Donald's fabrics I'm worried I'll just end up with a bunch more of those and no Tower of Terror again.
> 
> I have one gold chest I found in my park to open maybe if I don't get the Tower of Terror from the gold chest I'll try one more time with the gems I have left.
> 
> I'm just 1 ear hat away from having all the items to welcome Oogie so If I'm going to try again for the Tower of Terror I should do it after finding the last ear hat but before starting to welcome Oogie so there is just that many less items I could end up getting instead of the Tower of Terror.


Sigh.  I just did the 11 chests thing as well, for 4 reasons- I've never gotten ANYTHING good out of a platinum chest save the Prince Charming Gloves (the ONE good thing I got the last time I bought 11 chests.) second, I also really want the Tower of Terror, third, I almost never get any platinum chests.  I think I've had 2 since the Gloves business.  And finally, I was bored today and 50% off made this more attractive.

My haul from the 11 chests-
6 Donald fabrics
1 banner light pole
1 headless horseman statue
1 pumpkin wall
1 Incredibles Heroine statue
Splash Mountain

So, even getting Splash Mountain (which I would be more excited about if Frontierland. . .the place it BELONGS were open, but that's another post.) I wouldn't recommend the 11 chests, unless you've gotten all of the Donald fabric, or you really need a couple more donald fabrics to get the costume. . .this could also be just the disappointment over not getting the attraction I wanted.


----------



## SunDial

Didymus said:


> Maybe they bought a bunch of crackling concessions...but yeah that seems fishy.
> I'm sorry to hear you have such trouble sleeping. For me, I couldnt give up the chance of a good night sleep for almost a week just for <$10 worth of gems,but then I work 50-60 hours a week.



I thought about that too.    Outside of the 10 to 20ish coins per hour depending on the attraction/concession timing,  this person would have had to pick up about 350 Crackling Concessions to make the 370 coin increase in 1 hour.   Even if they got them when it was 42 gems,  It would have cost them around 14,700 gems.  In my opinion that is more than fishy.

I have 2 that I got when they were 42 gems.   Only wanted 1 but I hit it one to many times.


----------



## purplejam

I did the chests - bought one lot and got nothing useful - well, apart from a load of Donald fabric. Being a glutton for punishment I bought a 2nd 11 - this time I got tower of terror and the serpent, which means I now have all the attractions. 

Feeling happy  but gem poor !!!

Can anyone remember how much it cost to purchase the omnidroid city at the end of the incredibles event ??
Was hoping if it was gems I'd have enough to buy oogie lair - but I've spent all my gems on chests now !!!
(That's assuming it will be for sale at the end of the event)


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> I've never seemed to get as many chests as some of the other posters here, but in the last week I'm getting so few that I often have one of my two "open chests" spaces empty, with none in the queue.  Is this normal?  Or is it something I should write to them about?  Any thoughts?



I have 2 pedestals open to use and most of the time I have them filled with several in waiting.  I am always seeing the bronze and silver.


----------



## lme30005

Do you need to buy the candy shop and graveyard etc to progess?


----------



## liljc

evilqueenmindy said:


> Sigh.  I just did the 11 chests thing as well, for 4 reasons- I've never gotten ANYTHING good out of a platinum chest save the Prince Charming Gloves (the ONE good thing I got the last time I bought 11 chests.) second, I also really want the Tower of Terror, third, I almost never get any platinum chests.  I think I've had 2 since the Gloves business.  And finally, I was bored today and 50% off made this more attractive.
> 
> My haul from the 11 chests-
> 6 Donald fabrics
> 1 banner light pole
> 1 headless horseman statue
> 1 pumpkin wall
> 1 Incredibles Heroine statue
> Splash Mountain
> 
> So, even getting Splash Mountain (which I would be more excited about if Frontierland. . .the place it BELONGS were open, but that's another post.) I wouldn't recommend the 11 chests, unless you've gotten all of the Donald fabric, or you really need a couple more donald fabrics to get the costume. . .this could also be just the disappointment over not getting the attraction I wanted.




Well I tried again and I'm sorry I did.   Still no Tower of Terror.  I got:

6 more Donald Fabrics
1 more gargoyle fountain
1 more headless horseman statue
1 cannon statue
1 more pumpkin wall
1 magic

I'm very very sorry I used another 200 gems 

well that's it I'm out of gems so maybe I'll get lucky and this unopened Gold chest I found in my park will have the Tower of Terror.  If not I'll just have to get luck down the road some time.


----------



## mrzrich

lme30005 said:


> Do you need to buy the candy shop and graveyard etc to progess?



Yes


----------



## winterbell82

I am new at the game but was wondering if I can get some advice. I am fighting oggie for the second time and was wondering if I should hold off welcoming anyone new until I beat him. I am worried I will start getting drops for the new one instead of Oggie.


----------



## mrzrich

winterbell82 said:


> I am new at the game but was wondering if I can get some advice. I am fighting oggie for the second time and was wondering if I should hold off welcoming anyone new until I beat him. I am worried I will start getting drops for the new one instead of Oggie.



Yes.  Keep as many of the other characters "maxed out" with tokens to help encourage Oogie drops.


----------



## darkfiry

Unless they need to be at a certain level to collect Oogie's drops. Then you might want to consider leveling them. You can check the wiki and make sure the tasks for the tokens don't overlap.


----------



## mmmears

Speaking of Oogie drops, I was getting them yesterday but not a single one in the last 14 hours. I don't understand what made them stop.  My park is at 99% happiness, etc.


----------



## lme30005

mrzrich said:


> Yes


I only ask as in the Halloween Wiki, it has 'required to continue' by certain quests, but not the Candy shop or graveyard? I've done mine but trying to help out my son who is behind and doesn't have pumpkin tokens to waste!


----------



## Princess4

SunDial said:


> The past coin events I have done very well with some sleep but my sleep patterns are not the best.  I wake up multiple times a night.  So to toss in a couple of alarms to try and stay in top 5 isn't much different.
> 
> I am sending a note to Gameloft about the top person  on my board.  Doesn't play for hours and hours and then leaps up 60 to 80 coins.  The latest is at 4 days 16 hours to go has 538 and the next hour is at 908.   Nothing like making it that obvious they are manipulating the game.



i know people play offline sometimes so that it makes people on the board feel safe in their spot and then when they know they are ahead by a lot turn online back on and they are super ahead of everyone.  then again their are cheaters so who knows which way it is for you good luck


----------



## darkfiry

lme30005 said:


> I only ask as in the Halloween Wiki, it has 'required to continue' by certain quests, but not the Candy shop or graveyard? I've done mine but trying to help out my son who is behind and doesn't have pumpkin tokens to waste!


The quests make you build the candy shop and grave yard. You can't get any of the main story quests after those if you don't complete it.


----------



## lme30005

This is quite hard for people who don't have many characters. My son has been playing the Halloween event quite religiously but can't get enough pumpkin tokens as he's only just at the stage of welcoming Daisy, hence not many characters to earn tokens.  It's taking him ages to get through each quest. Not quite at Sally yet so no chance of finishing


----------



## KPach525

liljc said:


> Well I tried again and I'm sorry I did.   Still no Tower of Terror.  I got:
> 
> 6 more Donald Fabrics
> 1 more gargoyle fountain
> 1 more headless horseman statue
> 1 cannon statue
> 1 more pumpkin wall
> 1 magic
> 
> I'm very very sorry I used another 200 gems
> 
> well that's it I'm out of gems so maybe I'll get lucky and this unopened Gold chest I found in my park will have the Tower of Terror.  If not I'll just have to get luck down the road some time.


Do the chests open automatically? Or can I save them to open once I have more Donald fabric in stock? I'm considering, but don't want to end up in the same boat.


----------



## liljc

KPach525 said:


> Do the chests open automatically? Or can I save them to open once I have more Donald fabric in stock? I'm considering, but don't want to end up in the same boat.



The chests you buy you have to open at the time of the purchase.  I wish there was an option to save them to open later.


----------



## darkfiry

lme30005 said:


> This is quite hard for people who don't have many characters. My son has been playing the Halloween event quite religiously but can't get enough pumpkin tokens as he's only just at the stage of welcoming Daisy, hence not many characters to earn tokens.  It's taking him ages to get through each quest. Not quite at Sally yet so no chance of finishing


*If* you let him play every few minutes or so, there should be a few characters that have under 10m quests to farm pumpkin tokens. I forget who came before Daisy, but I think Mickey, Goofy, Bo Beep, Jesse, Woody, Mike should be available. It's a slow process, but even farming for ~30 mins will earn more money than one 1hr task.


----------



## figment74

I'm wondering if anyone can help me. I have a quest called playing dress-up to build 2 streetlights 0 of 2 no matter how many streetlights are build it never increments. Any suggestions? I'm currently level 17 and I'm stuck. Nothing I do moves the story forward


----------



## darkfiry

figment74 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can help me. I have a quest called playing dress-up to build 2 streetlights 0 of 2 no matter how many streetlights are build it never increments. Any suggestions? I'm currently level 17 and I'm stuck. Nothing I do moves the story forward


Ok, I assume you're building the right one. The quest does not count items in storage as part of the quest. Only new items you buy and place count towards the quest. It's possible that you've just built up quite a supply of streetlights in your storage. After you get rid of all of them and can use your magic to buy new ones, you should be able to complete the quest.


----------



## Blinkblink

UmmYeahOk said:


> Yeah, I don't do the contests. Too many cheaters and bots. Even without cheaters, it's annoying. Monsters Inc Employee 5385 Donald Fan 6389 Disney Princess 2156... ...so many different names, yet in multiples. If these are testers, then they shouldn't count towards the board.



if you link your game at the start with your gamecenter or android account it uses your user name from that.  If you don't link your game to anything then it automatically assigns you a name, which are the Donald fan, Disney princess, etc. names you have mentioned above.   It really does confuse people during the contests, I have seen people get upset saying that GameLoft employees are allowed to win contests (because they see "monsters inc employee" as the user name and assume "employee" = GameLoft employee).


----------



## Araminta18

Good grief, I started the "welcome oogie" task this morning and while the hats are dropping semi-regularly (I have 4), I can't get a die for anything! I just sent Zero on his 8th try for one and still nothing. Hopefully it picks up and I can get some dice in addition to the hats.


----------



## chelynnah

Beccybooboo said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> If its like the incredibles event they will tranfer to magic.


I thought it was gems?


----------



## chelynnah

evilqueenmindy said:


> Sigh.  I just did the 11 chests thing as well, for 4 reasons- I've never gotten ANYTHING good out of a platinum chest save the Prince Charming Gloves (the ONE good thing I got the last time I bought 11 chests.) second, I also really want the Tower of Terror, third, I almost never get any platinum chests.  I think I've had 2 since the Gloves business.  And finally, I was bored today and 50% off made this more attractive.
> 
> My haul from the 11 chests-
> 6 Donald fabrics
> 1 banner light pole
> 1 headless horseman statue
> 1 pumpkin wall
> 1 Incredibles Heroine statue
> Splash Mountain
> 
> So, even getting Splash Mountain (which I would be more excited about if Frontierland. . .the place it BELONGS were open, but that's another post.) I wouldn't recommend the 11 chests, unless you've gotten all of the Donald fabric, or you really need a couple more donald fabrics to get the costume. . .this could also be just the disappointment over not getting the attraction I wanted.


Do,they just all open at once when you buy them or do you have the opportunity to open them one at a time?


----------



## supernova

Araminta18 said:


> Good grief, I started the "welcome oogie" task this morning and while the hats are dropping semi-regularly (I have 4), I can't get a die for anything! I just sent Zero on his 8th try for one and still nothing. Hopefully it picks up and I can get some dice in addition to the hats.


Same here. Zero is appropriately named because that is how many times he has been useful to me lately.


----------



## supernova

winterbell82 said:


> I am new at the game but was wondering if I can get some advice. I am fighting oggie for the second time and was wondering if I should hold off welcoming anyone new until I beat him. I am worried I will start getting drops for the new one instead of Oggie.


Only Jack, Sally, Zero, Mickey, Goofy, and Mother Gothel help with earning Oogie Boogie's tokens. Others can help you to earn the pumpkins, but they are on the shorter quests.  So leveling up any other character shouldn't impact collecting his tokens.


----------



## Pheran

Anyone have tips on the best way to spend gems?  I've only been playing for a little over a week.  I haven't defeated Pete yet but working on it, and I have Jack in the Halloween event.  So far I've only spent 5 gems for a second parade slot, and another 35 for a second chest pedestal.  I've saved up 61 gems since then.  Possibilities:

Pluto's house?
Third parade slot?
Another parade float?
Save for something bigger?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## darkfiry

Pheran said:


> Anyone have tips on the best way to spend gems?  I've only been playing for a little over a week.  I haven't defeated Pete yet but working on it, and I have Jack in the Halloween event.  So far I've only spent 5 gems for a second parade slot, and another 35 for a second chest pedestal.  I've saved up 61 gems since then.  Possibilities:
> 
> Pluto's house?
> Third parade slot?
> Another parade float?
> Save for something bigger?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


Don't get parades/parade slots unless you have extra gems. They RARELY drop gems and you'll lose more magic than you can gain from them which is hard to keep up if you've just started.

Buy Pluto asap! He is cheap compared to the other premium characters but helps out on collecting tokens for many others. This is really the only gem purchase I would recommend. Everything else depends on how much you like it.

The rest of the regular premium characters are more for looks and how cute they are. Some people buy premium buildings as they can help with character tokens and they'll give you a new tasks for characters.

You can always keep a stash of gems (100 to 200) in case of an event so you can buy the event premium character.


----------



## go oilers go

Speaking of gems...my daughter accidentally clicked the third pedestal this morning while opening chests, and spent 150 of my gems...I was planning on using them to buy the haunted mansion .  I was just waiting to see if it would go on sale before the event ended, and now I am down to 37 gems.  I don't buy in app purchases, so I'm super frustrated thus morning!  I've emailed game loft, but chances are they won't help, based on what I've read here in the past...


----------



## Araminta18

supernova said:


> Same here. Zero is appropriately named because that is how many times he has been useful to me lately.



And it continues--I've sent him 3 times this morning and nothing.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Almost no joy in getting Oogie items drops. 3 items after 18 hours! So frustrating. (Ignore that I'm at a conference this weekend and should be working.......)


----------



## PrincessP

I have jack sitting at level 9. Zero at level 8. Sally at level 5. All fully ready to level up with tokens earned.  Defeated Oogie twice. Now trying to earn tokens to welcome him. I also have zero needing to cheer sally up. Long mission. And jack and sally long costume design mission in the task queue. Do I ignore the leveling up and these long missions in order to focus on earning oogie?

Thx.


----------



## mmmears

I got Oogie this morning.  He is level 1 (it's going to take forever to get items to level him to 2 at the rate they are dropping) and he can do one 6min task that can drop pumpkins.  That's it so far.  Kind of uninteresting so far, but maybe there will be more content if I can manage to level him up.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Okay so within the hour the broomstick graveyard will be built. I've been trying to see how much further I have to go until I can start fighting Oogie but can anyone tell me please, am I far off now? I just wanna finish this event but that stupid Goofy costume threw me behind!


----------



## SunDial

For Oogie I am in the opposite side.    The dice fell regularly.   Have all of them.   The hats or the tough one for me.   Only have 5.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

supernova said:


> Same here. Zero is appropriately named because that is how many times he has been useful to me lately.



Lol this comment is both funny and sad. Poor Zero!


----------



## chelynnah

Araminta18 said:


> And it continues--I've sent him 3 times this morning and nothing.


Jack, Sally and Mickey also get dice.  I had the opposite problem.  I had tons of dice and very few hats last yesterday.    Then they started dropping late last night.  I've just finished welcoming Oogie a few minutes ago.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessP said:


> I have jack sitting at level 9. Zero at level 8. Sally at level 5. All fully ready to level up with tokens earned.  Defeated Oogie twice. Now trying to earn tokens to welcome him. I also have zero needing to cheer sally up. Long mission. And jack and sally long costume design mission in the task queue. Do I ignore the leveling up and these long missions in order to focus on earning oogie?
> 
> Thx.



When Sally is Level 6 she can earn Oogie Ears. Otherwise, I'm ignoring the other missions and leveling up.  

My first Oogie collection netted me 2 dies and 3 hats, so that sounds better than most.  In my Windows game, I am still battling Oogie the 2nd time.  When the Halloween event started I still hadn't even Welcomed Donald, so I threw a bunch of characters on trying to get his hats.  Finally got Donald to level 5 yesterday, so I can start collecting for his costume.


----------



## chelynnah

PrincessP said:


> I have jack sitting at level 9. Zero at level 8. Sally at level 5. All fully ready to level up with tokens earned.  Defeated Oogie twice. Now trying to earn tokens to welcome him. I also have zero needing to cheer sally up. Long mission. And jack and sally long costume design mission in the task queue. Do I ignore the leveling up and these long missions in order to focus on earning oogie?
> 
> Thx.


Yes, focus on Oogie first.  You can do the missions later.  I can't remember about Sally if she's ok at level 5 or if you need her at 6 for one of oogie's tokens


----------



## hopemax

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> Okay so within the hour the broomstick graveyard will be built. I've been trying to see how much further I have to go until I can start fighting Oogie but can anyone tell me please, am I far off now? I just wanna finish this event but that stupid Goofy costume threw me behind!



There is a 2 hour Jack & Sally task and then it starts.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

hopemax said:


> There is a 2 hour Jack & Sally task and then it starts.



Okay thanks! Only a half hour left til it's done building but I accidentally sent Jack out for an hour, ugh, at lease I didn't hit a longer quest I guess.


----------



## 2010_Bride

PrincessP said:


> I have jack sitting at level 9. Zero at level 8. Sally at level 5. All fully ready to level up with tokens earned.  Defeated Oogie twice. Now trying to earn tokens to welcome him. I also have zero needing to cheer sally up. Long mission. And jack and sally long costume design mission in the task queue. Do I ignore the leveling up and these long missions in order to focus on earning oogie?
> 
> Thx.


Yes, as others have mentioned focus on Oogie. The only character you may want to level up is Sally to 6. At level 5 she can only get dice, but at level 6 she can earn Oogie's ear hats. That being said, I only have her at 5 and already have 8 ear hats from other character quests so I didn't bother levelling her up.


----------



## Araminta18

chelynnah said:


> Jack, Sally and Mickey also get dice.  I had the opposite problem.  I had tons of dice and very few hats last yesterday.    Then they started dropping late last night.  I've just finished welcoming Oogie a few minutes ago.



Right--I've been sending them on the dice quests constantly, but Zero feels more annoying, since his die quest is only 60 minutes.  The rejection comes more often. 

Currently standing at 8 hats and 2 dice.


----------



## Pheran

darkfiry said:


> Don't get parades/parade slots unless you have extra gems. They RARELY drop gems and you'll lose more magic than you can gain from them which is hard to keep up if you've just started.
> 
> Buy Pluto asap! He is cheap compared to the other premium characters but helps out on collecting tokens for many others. This is really the only gem purchase I would recommend. Everything else depends on how much you like it.
> 
> The rest of the regular premium characters are more for looks and how cute they are. Some people buy premium buildings as they can help with character tokens and they'll give you a new tasks for characters.
> 
> You can always keep a stash of gems (100 to 200) in case of an event so you can buy the event premium character.



By the time I can afford Pluto (150 gems) I doubt I'll be in the "just getting started" phase anymore.  It's going to take a while to get from 63 gems to 150.  I'm not planning on spending money.


----------



## Diznygrl

Say whuuuuuuut...15 grand for the candy shop.

12 hours to construct.


I'm done.


----------



## lilclerk

Diznygrl said:


> Say whuuuuuuut...15 grand for the candy shop.
> 
> 12 hours to construct.
> 
> 
> I'm done.


The graveyard is 20k, 12 hours :\


----------



## AJ1983

I caved and bought two platinum chests for 25 gems each. First time I got Jet Packs which is pretty cool because it costs 80 gems to buy. Second time I waa fully expecting a dumb decoration-got Splash Mountain! So happy


----------



## darkfiry

Pheran said:


> By the time I can afford Pluto (150 gems) I doubt I'll be in the "just getting started" phase anymore.  It's going to take a while to get from 63 gems to 150.  I'm not planning on spending money.


You'd be surprised...once you get a few characters and start leveling them up, you can get a nice pile of gems along with your player level ups.


----------



## supernova

Currently at 8 dice and 8 hats for Oogie Boogie.  Jack is waiting to level to 10, Zero to 9 and Sally to 7.  Plus I have a few of the longer pointless quests waiting in queue, but not going to touch anything until after I've got Oogie.  That's how I missed out on Syndrome during the Incredibles event so I'm happy to have learned from my mistakes.


----------



## chelynnah

Pheran said:


> By the time I can afford Pluto (150 gems) I doubt I'll be in the "just getting started" phase anymore.  It's going to take a while to get from 63 gems to 150.  I'm not planning on spending money.


The Pluto offer is the cheapest offer available and comes with enough gems to build his house.  Even if you never spend another penny in the game, his offer is a great investment


----------



## Didymus

Araminta18 said:


> Good grief, I started the "welcome oogie" task this morning and while the hats are dropping semi-regularly (I have 4), I can't get a die for anything! I just sent Zero on his 8th try for one and still nothing. Hopefully it picks up and I can get some dice in addition to the hats.



I'm finding the opposite. Have yet to have a hat drop but doing ok with the dice


----------



## mmmears

I finally got Oogie to L2 and he got a 1hour quest, so I'm doing that one now.  He needs so much stuff for each level that it's not going to be easy to level him up.  For L3 he needs 6 dice and 4 ears.  I might work on upgrading Sally and Zero instead.  They are both at L6 right now, but it's been so much easier to get the drops for them so far.   I still have the longer Jack and Sally quests open (underneath the Donald Duck costume one) but I didn't want to tie them up for so long so I haven't started them yet.

As someone else pointed out, Zero, while cute, is a big zero at collection those Oogie parts.  His turnover times are great at 1 & 2 hours, but I have found that he rarely gets anything to drop.  I've had more luck with Mother Gothel and Sydrome and their times are 4 & 8 hours.


----------



## Aeriee

I'm on my last 4 hours of batteling oogie and should be able to start welcoming him tonight around 3am, with 4.5 days left, do I even have a chance of getting oogie? Seems like his items are hard to drop. I think I read that someone says you need mother gothel for some of his tokens as well? I have not welcomed her yet, so that's another setback for me as well/: 

Also, can anyone list the characters that are needed to get oogie tokens so I don't send them on quests? I really appreciate it.


----------



## KPach525

Aeriee said:


> I'm on my last 4 hours of batteling oogie and should be able to start welcoming him tonight around 3am, with 4.5 days left, do I even have a chance of getting oogie? Seems like his items are hard to drop. I think I read that someone says you need mother gothel for some of his tokens as well? I have not welcomed her yet, so that's another setback for me as well/:
> 
> Also, can anyone list the characters that are needed to get oogie tokens so I don't send them on quests? I really appreciate it.


Jack, Sally, Zero, Halloween Mickey, Halloween Goofy and Mother Gothel (I heard Syndrome too, but I never made it to unlocking him).

You should be fine, I'm on day 2 and only shy 3 dice tokens.


----------



## mmmears

Aeriee said:


> I'm on my last 4 hours of batteling oogie and should be able to start welcoming him tonight around 3am, with 4.5 days left, do I even have a chance of getting oogie? Seems like his items are hard to drop. I think I read that someone says you need mother gothel for some of his tokens as well? I have not welcomed her yet, so that's another setback for me as well/:
> 
> Also, can anyone list the characters that are needed to get oogie tokens so I don't send them on quests? I really appreciate it.



It took me about 2 days to get Oogie, so you definitely have a good chance.  You don't need MG, but I have her and she has been helpful.  But with 4.5 days left to go I do not think you need her.


----------



## ellie05

I haven't posted here in a while. Oogie items drop rates are so slow! I unlocked him yesterday morning by now I have half the dice needed and 7 hats and I have zero too. You will need 2 days to welcome Oogie.


----------



## SunDial

I have all of the items for Oogie.   Have not welcomed him yet as I have a gold chest on a pedestal that I want to open first.    Don't have Tower of Terror yet.


----------



## liljc

mmmears said:


> I finally got Oogie to L2 and he got a 1hour quest, so I'm doing that one now.  He needs so much stuff for each level that it's not going to be easy to level him up.  For L3 he needs 6 dice and 4 ears.  I might work on upgrading Sally and Zero instead.  They are both at L6 right now, but it's been so much easier to get the drops for them so far.   I still have the longer Jack and Sally quests open (underneath the Donald Duck costume one) but I didn't want to tie them up for so long so I haven't started them yet.
> 
> As someone else pointed out, Zero, while cute, is a big zero at collection those Oogie parts.  His turnover times are great at 1 & 2 hours, but I have found that he rarely gets anything to drop.  I've had more luck with Mother Gothel and Sydrome and their times are 4 & 8 hours.



Yeah its kind of crazy the number of items needed to upgrade Oogie.  You can tell they are trying to keep players with something to do as long as possible before the next update comes out.  To get Oogie to level 4 you need 8 dice and 6 ear hats.  I hate to see how many items it takes to get him to level 10.

I had really good drop rates the first 24 hours on Oogie with like a 50% success rate.  Even Zero was doing really well for me (possibly because my Zero is level 10?).  It took me just a little over 24 hours to get him welcomed and upgraded to level 2.  Now I'm working on taking him to level 4, but the drop rates aren't nearly as good as early on.

I'm looking forward to getting a regular night sleep again after this current event.  I'm doing good though sitting pretty at #4 on my leader board with a big gap between 5th place and 6th place.  Waking up every hour during the night was helpful in getting Oogie welcomed so fast since I was able to keep characters starting new tasks right away after they finished.

I ended up getting Tower of Terror out of a Gold chest after opening up all those Platinum chests with no lucky yesterday.  Kind of funny.  I can't complain any more ... I ended up with like 15 Donald fabrics and Tower of Terror so all good in the end.   Thanks to all of those fabrics from those 2 Platinum chest packs I was able to finish my Donald costume today (which would have probably taken another 2 - 3 weeks otherwise).  It was kind of cute how Donald complained about being a pumpkin in his little message thing after welcoming him =).   

I also just got my 10,000,000th visitor to my park so a nice milestone there as a tribute to all the time I've wasted on this game.


----------



## chelynnah

mmmears said:


> I finally got Oogie to L2 and he got a 1hour quest, so I'm doing that one now.  He needs so much stuff for each level that it's not going to be easy to level him up.  For L3 he needs 6 dice and 4 ears.  I might work on upgrading Sally and Zero instead.  They are both at L6 right now, but it's been so much easier to get the drops for them so far.   I still have the longer Jack and Sally quests open (underneath the Donald Duck costume one) but I didn't want to tie them up for so long so I haven't started them yet.
> 
> As someone else pointed out, Zero, while cute, is a big zero at collection those Oogie parts.  His turnover times are great at 1 & 2 hours, but I have found that he rarely gets anything to drop.  I've had more luck with Mother Gothel and Sydrome and their times are 4 & 8 hours.


I think I might wait to finish levelling and save my pumpkin coins in the hope they turn into gems again after the event, then finish levelling with potions


----------



## Beccybooboo

Can anyone who has been lucky enough to get TOT tell me what does it produce?

Would be good if it was available for purchase in attractions with gems or real money turned into gems.I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one who would purchase it if we could.


----------



## liljc

Beccybooboo said:


> Can anyone who has been lucky enough to get TOT tell me what does it produce?



It produces 10 stars and 100 pumpkin coins every 2 hours and gives you the Giant Pumpkin Head token


----------



## Beccybooboo

Thanks liljc. I have 2 gold chests in my collection. I'm waiting until I have all of oogie's items before opening... fingers crossed.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

So I have returned from conference and iam still trying to welcome Oogie. I have almost all the dice but so far only 1 Mickey Hat. I don't have Sally or Zero at the levels needed to get this token (2-3 levels away) I'm relying on chests, Goofy, Jack and the Parade float to get the hats. Drops have been incredibly slow (5th time sending Goofy and no drops) At the moment there is 50% off chests. I have 760 gems. Would it be worth buying some chests in the hope of getting the Hats necessary? The sale ends in 4 hours time. I really want to welcome Oogie even if I don't get any further with the quests.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Depends on what else other than Oogie hats you might be happy with gaining from your chests. 50% off is a great deal.
Have you checked how many gems you need to use to buy oogie having most of his dice. This may be a better option if you only want oogie. I have 5 dice and 5 hats and all of the pumpkins and he is 354 gems for me to buy. If you wait until closer to the events end to see how many more items you gather (you may even welcome him) he will become cheaper.

I have Sally able to collect both items but zero is level 5 so he cant get the hats for me. I do have everything needed to level zero up but I am going to wait and see if I can get oogie's hats without him. Oogie drop rate for me has been very slow. If you use your gems to buy chests and dont have the luck you need you may not have enough gems to welcome him before the event ends.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I need 354 gems. I have 9 dice and 1 hat. I'd be happy with any of the rides and Oogie tokens in the chests ( I would buy platinum as I feel it's the best value) . 50% off chests is a great savings but I just am worried I won't get anywhere I want or need. I can always wait and buy him if I'm cutting it too close. As much as I want to finish the quests I really want to get Oogie before the event ends.


----------



## Beccybooboo

You have enough to buy platinum chest package and if you dont get his hats you will still have enough to buy him if needed.
Might as well use the 200 gems hopefully you will get what you are after goodluck.


----------



## DoreyAdore

SunDial said:


> I have all of the items for Oogie.   Have not welcomed him yet as I have a gold chest on a pedestal that I want to open first.    Don't have Tower of Terror yet.


You might get stuff for Donald's costume if you don't already have that.


----------



## PrincessP

hopemax said:


> When Sally is Level 6 she can earn Oogie Ears. Otherwise, I'm ignoring the other missions and leveling up.
> 
> My first Oogie collection netted me 2 dies and 3 hats, so that sounds better than most.  In my Windows game, I am still battling Oogie the 2nd time.  When the Halloween event started I still hadn't even Welcomed Donald, so I threw a bunch of characters on trying to get his hats.  Finally got Donald to level 5 yesterday, so I can start collecting for his costume.





chelynnah said:


> Yes, focus on Oogie first.  You can do the missions later.  I can't remember about Sally if she's ok at level 5 or if you need her at 6 for one of oogie's tokens





2010_Bride said:


> Yes, as others have mentioned focus on Oogie. The only character you may want to level up is Sally to 6. At level 5 she can only get dice, but at level 6 she can earn Oogie's ear hats. That being said, I only have her at 5 and already have 8 ear hats from other character quests so I didn't bother levelling her up.




Thank you all! I am following the advice and about halfway to Oogie.


----------



## PrincessP

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I need 354 gems. I have 9 dice and 1 hat. I'd be happy with any of the rides and Oogie tokens in the chests ( I would buy platinum as I feel it's the best value) . 50% off chests is a great savings but I just am worried I won't get anywhere I want or need. I can always wait and buy him if I'm cutting it too close. As much as I want to finish the quests I really want to get Oogie before the event ends.



What did you decide?  I am in similar boat as you!


----------



## bluekirty

I decided to take advantage of the discounted chest prices and bought three separate platinum chests only to get three worthless prizes. Then remembering this board, I ran to my iPad and loaded up the local version of it. The good thing is the second chest gave me Donald fabric, and the third gave me the Tower of Terror!  The bad news is the local copy was from before I defeated Oogie. At least the game gave me credit for beating him, even though it first said I had one more round. But now I lost the two die and two hats I had for Oogie. Hopefully I don't regret that in four days. 

Lesson learned, though, to make sure I keep both devices up to date before doing something like that again.


----------



## winterbell82

Collecting tokes to welcome oogie is sooo slow. I just started playing so I have Cinderella and Will waiting to be welcome and I think I am very close to Daisy. I want to hurry and get him so I can start moving forward in the game again!


----------



## Pheran

darkfiry said:


> You'd be surprised...once you get a few characters and start leveling them up, you can get a nice pile of gems along with your player level ups.


You may be right, I am up to 77 gems now.



chelynnah said:


> The Pluto offer is the cheapest offer available and comes with enough gems to build his house.  Even if you never spend another penny in the game, his offer is a great investment


Hmm, where do you find this?  I can only find Nightmare Before Christmas bundles.

EDIT: Nevermind, I see the red promotion tag has changed again.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Ever since this event I've been seeing the warning notice of being logged in on a different device. It first happened the very first day of this event. Since then I just randomly get it but today it's been ridiculous. I just had to restart 5 times because it kept popping up. I only play on my phone so I'm definitely not logged in anywhere else. Anyone else been getting this message a lot lately?


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Oogie last night.  Now it is quite frustrating because after his first task, he can only be sent on the same short 6 minute task again and again until he levels up to 2.  I have all of the pumpkins so there isn't anything he can do now.  And I haven't had a single token in him yet.  What the heck?


----------



## Lady Libra

So there's a gems promotion (up to 30% off) at the moment and I'm considering buying some for the future. However, I was talking to a friend who plays the game as well, and we both sort of have the feeling that it's actually cheaper to buy the character promotions (which most of the time consist of "character X + Y gems") rather than buy premium characters with gems. Even with the current promo the character promotions seem cheaper.

I'm guessing people on this forum buy either character promotions or gems (or both) and I'm wondering if we're correct or not?

Also, I'm tired so my apologies if my questions don't make a lot of sense. 

[EDIT] I should perhaps mention that I live in Europe and I'm not sure that the rates and prices are the same here.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Welcomed Oogie last night.  Now it is quite frustrating because after his first task, he can only be sent on the same short 6 minute task again and again until he levels up to 2.  I have all of the pumpkins so there isn't anything he can do now.  And I haven't had a single token in him yet.  What the heck?



Yep, I mentioned that I didn't think Oogie was much help when I got him.  He is now Level 3 and guess what?  The only thing he can go is STILL pumpkins (which I have no trouble getting without him). I was hoping that he could at least fish for some Sally or Zero items, but alas, no.


----------



## shaynar

I'm so frustrated! I've been working on Sally for days... still only halfway there to getting her. I've never had a token drop from Hamm, Jack, Sulley or Mike. Not one.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yep, I mentioned that I didn't think Oogie was much help when I got him.  He is now Level 3 and guess what?  The only thing he can go is STILL pumpkins (which I have no trouble getting without him). I was hoping that he could at least fish for some Sally or Zero items, but alas, no.


And I haven't had any trouble getting tokens for the other three NBC characters.  Heaven forbid Oogie dropped some of his own tokens.  Maybe after a higher level.


----------



## darkfiry

Only a few more tokens and I'll finally be able to welcome Oogie! Then I think I'm done with this event. if I don't complete the remaining story quests, I'll live. Managing 3+ weeks of Halloween events for two games was more exhausting than I thought it'll get.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

PrincessP said:


> What did you decide?  I am in similar boat as you!



I ended up falling asleep and missing the end of the promotion. But I had decided before that I probably wasn't going to buy the chests. It was a great promotion, however I was worried I would get little back from the investment. If I can't welcome Oogie before the event, I will most likely buy gems with the % off sale and buy him.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

sent twice. sorry.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I ended up falling asleep and missing the end of the promotion. But I had decided before that I probably wasn't going to buy the chests. It was a great promotion, however I was worried I would get little back from the investment. If I can't welcome Oogie before the event, I will most likely buy gems with the % off sale and buy him.


I hope they wind up offering him.  Have they announced that?  Remember that Syndrome has been grayed out for months under "coming soon".


----------



## supernova

darkfiry said:


> Only a few more tokens and I'll finally be able to welcome Oogie! Then I think I'm done with this event. if I don't complete the remaining story quests, I'll live. Managing 3+ weeks of Halloween events for two games was more exhausting than I thought it'll get.


Hey, remember... I've been saying from literally Day 1 that this sorry excuse for an event has sucked.


----------



## SolaFide

So for the Incredibles event, I was able to level everyone up to 10 and finish all the quests before the event was over. Now with this one, I'll be lucky to finish welcoming the scary tarp monster thing before time runs out. I was wondering if you all could help me remember what happens (1) if you don't finish all the event quests and (2) if the event characters are under level 10 when the event ends?


----------



## chelynnah

Pheran said:


> You may be right, I am up to 77 gems now.
> 
> 
> Hmm, where do you find this?  I can only find Nightmare Before Christmas bundles.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I see the red promotion tag has changed again.


You'll probably get it at some point once the event is over.  They rotate the promotions.  I'm in the UK so my numbers may be different, but as an example Pluto plus enough gems for his house was £2.99, the others have been £5.99-9.99.  Pluto was a no brainer.  I was offered him pretty quick.  I got other offers as I reached those points in the game, but if when I didn't take them they'd cycle through and come back around


----------



## darkfiry

SolaFide said:


> So for the Incredibles event, I was able to level everyone up to 10 and finish all the quests before the event was over. Now with this one, I'll be lucky to finish welcoming the scary tarp monster thing before time runs out. I was wondering if you all could help me remember what happens (1) if you don't finish all the event quests and (2) if the event characters are under level 10 when the event ends?


1. Nothing happens. You just don't get to see the rest of the story/can't unlock any remaining characters.
2. They require magic to level up and the token requirements are slightly adjusted. The characters that can collect the tokens get changed too I think and the times to collect will be longer. There was a bug at the end of the Incredibles event and no one could get Dash's ears, but it was fixed in the next update.


----------



## chelynnah

Lady Libra said:


> So there's a gems promotion (up to 30% off) at the moment and I'm considering buying some for the future. However, I was talking to a friend who plays the game as well, and we both sort of have the feeling that it's actually cheaper to buy the character promotions (which most of the time consist of "character X + Y gems") rather than buy premium characters with gems. Even with the current promo the character promotions seem cheaper.
> 
> I'm guessing people on this forum buy either character promotions or gems (or both) and I'm wondering if we're correct or not?
> 
> Also, I'm tired so my apologies if my questions don't make a lot of sense.
> 
> [EDIT] I should perhaps mention that I live in Europe and I'm not sure that the rates and prices are the same here.


The rates/prices balance out similar between the exchange rates.

I have bought a couple of character promotions, and do feel the character plus gems gives better value than the gems on their own.  While I broke my 'no real money' for character promotions (when the added gems would get my total close to buying another character as well), I personally wouldn't buy gems on their own.  I have to draw the line somewhere lol


----------



## SolaFide

darkfiry said:


> 1. Nothing happens. You just don't get to see the rest of the story/can't unlock any remaining characters.
> 2. They require magic to level up and the token requirements are slightly adjusted. The characters that can collect the tokens get changed too I think and the times to collect will be longer. There was a bug at the end of the Incredibles event and no one could Dash's ears, but it was fixed in the next update.



Thank you so much, that's very helpful!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> I hope they wind up offering him.  Have they announced that?  Remember that Syndrome has been grayed out for months under "coming soon".


I wasn't around for the Incredibles event. Since I have unlocked Oogie with the tokens I have collected, I could buy him for 249 gems. I'll keep trying to collect but I will buy him with gems if I can't finish it before the event ends.


----------



## Pheran

If I buy something, does it stop the incredibly annoying in-game popup ads?


----------



## disneym2m

When people write Oogie drops, it just reads funny. Sorry been hanging out with the husband, brother-in-laws, and nephews all weekend.

Yeah I don't think I will be able to get Oogie as well. But I did receive enough Donald hats to finally level him up. I am not even trying for his costume. Jeez.

Sometimes I wish I just paid $30 for the game in the beginning and have items drop faster than for the game to be free, tokens hardly dropping, and then having to posssibly pay real money to receive that character. Not getting Oogie isn't the end of the world, though I do like collecting all the characters. Oh well, maybe next year (that is, of course, if I am still playing).

Quick question. If I miss a daily log in would my day count start over at one or just continue from the day number I am at currently. I haven't missed a daily login since the game began but I was just curious if anyone kmows.

Have a great Halloween!!!


----------



## darkfiry

disneym2m said:


> Quick question. If I miss a daily log in would my day count start over at one or just continue from the day number I am at currently. I haven't missed a daily login since the game began but I was just curious if anyone kmows.


99% sure it doesn't reset. I think the reward screen might say.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

disneym2m said:


> Quick question. If I miss a daily log in would my day count start over at one or just continue from the day number I am at currently. I haven't missed a daily login since the game began but I was just curious if anyone kmows.
> 
> Have a great Halloween!!!



It doesn't reset, you just continue from where you left off.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pheran said:


> If I buy something, does it stop the incredibly annoying in-game popup ads?



Edited because I misunderstood the question. 

Once I bought something, I don't have the pop up ads. Only the ads for in game specials.


----------



## disneym2m

Thank you for the responses. I figured the day count didn't reset but wasn't sure. With the Holidays fast approaching I am not sure about playing everyday. But, of course, I am sure there will be a Christmas Holiday theme event. Hhhhhmmmmmm... maybe Mickey's Christmas Carol theming. I can so see this happening especially with the clothing shop available.  It will be interesting to see what the next quest event will be.


A side note about the Halloween event. I was hoping that when Woody and Jeese (I think) went to decorate Al's Toy Bar in Halloween theming, the Barn would actually turn into a Halloween theme. I could see a clothing type shop for the attractions.


----------



## BJ7644

Pheran said:


> If I buy something, does it stop the incredibly annoying in-game popup ads?



I haven't gotten any since I purchased Frozone during the Incredibles event. It's the only real money purchase I've made.


----------



## Lady Libra

chelynnah said:


> The rates/prices balance out similar between the exchange rates.
> 
> I have bought a couple of character promotions, and do feel the character plus gems gives better value than the gems on their own.  While I broke my 'no real money' for character promotions (when the added gems would get my total close to buying another character as well), I personally wouldn't buy gems on their own.  I have to draw the line somewhere lol



Thank you! I guess I'll buy a few gems so that I have enough if there's a premium attraction or something I really want, but other than that I'll buy the character promotions.


----------



## Jhondy210

I need 5 ear hats and one dice before I can welcome oogie. I haven't leveled up sally enough to get her to have a quest for ear hats so I'm nervous I won't get my last 5...not to mention I don't check my game as often as others. I have enough to level Sally up so she can do the quest for the ear hats but I don't think I'm going to level her up because I don't want drops for her. Hopefully the ear hats start dropping easier for me in the next couple days. Then I can start leveling up my other characters and make Daisy's costume since I have the requirements for that already too


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Once I bought something, I don't have the pop up ads. Only the ads for in game specials.





BJ7644 said:


> I haven't gotten any since I purchased Frozone during the Incredibles event. It's the only real money purchase I've made.



Thank you, that's good to know.


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

Can anyone tell me how long it takes to welcome Oogie once you've found all its items? I'm currently on the hunt for the items but fear I won't have enough time to welcome him!


----------



## Pheran

Incredibly close to getting Goofy's costume.  I know I won't come anywhere close to finishing the event (started too late), but I'm hoping to get the candy shop before the end.


----------



## darkfiry

JafarOfAgrabah said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it takes to welcome Oogie once you've found all its items? I'm currently on the hunt for the items but fear I won't have enough time to welcome him!


It took me three days? I have all main story characters and Zero, and all three NBC characters could collect both tokens. I checked back maybe every 3-5 hours. I also tried for tokens overnight since I didn't need any more $pumpkins.


----------



## 2010_Bride

JafarOfAgrabah said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it takes to welcome Oogie once you've found all its items? I'm currently on the hunt for the items but fear I won't have enough time to welcome him!


It's only 60min to welcome him


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

darkfiry said:


> It took me three days? I have all main story characters and Zero, and all three NBC characters could collect both tokens. I checked back maybe every 3-5 hours. I also tried for tokens overnight since I didn't need any more $pumpkins.


Thanks for the responses. But I was meaning once you DO find all the items, and are able to spend the blue potion to "welcome him", how long does he take to show up? 4 hours? 8 hours? 24?


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

2010_Bride said:


> It's only 60min to welcome him


Thank you! That's great news and gives me hope I'll be able to welcome him before the event ends.


----------



## Didymus

I've been collecting for Oogie for 3 days and I'm only half way there, not sure I will get him but from the sounds of his quests after getting him I'm not sure I care...


----------



## darkfiry

JafarOfAgrabah said:


> Thanks for the responses. But I was meaning once you DO find all the items, and are able to spend the blue potion to "welcome him", how long does he take to show up? 4 hours? 8 hours? 24?


Ohhh, my bad. Definitely not awake enough yet to be talking to people yet xD


----------



## Beccybooboo

Just welcomed oogie finally yay..sent him on his 6min quest then like everyone said 6 min pumpkins until level 2. Has anyone gotten him levelled up to where he is useful. Im glad I have him although it would have been nice to have more of a storyline to him once welcomed.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Like others I had trouble with zero collecting for oogie. For 2 days tried to get dice but not one single drop. I took a chance levelling him up to level 6 so he could go to the lab for oogie hats and bam he starts collecting. I was worried levelling zero up would mean less oogie drops and more zero but found that it only affected Jack with thinking time quest. I figured that it was worth the risk as I wasnt getting anything from the NBC characters at all for over 12hrs so I had nothing to lose and then overnight I was able collect what I hats I needed for oogie and welcome him
I had Jack at level 8 and Sally at level 6.

Also opened both my gold chests I was storing hoping for TOT before going to bed in hope for oogie tokens only to get 2 donald fabric.

To everyone trying to get him keep at it seems hard especially when not having much luck but it can happen


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Just welcomed oogie finally yay..sent him on his 6min quest then like everyone said 6 min pumpkins until level 2. Has anyone gotten him levelled up to where he is useful. Im glad I have him although it would have been nice to have more of a storyline to him once welcomed.


I have him at Level 2.  I can't believe if he had one or two quests since then.  Right now I have him continually on the Check out the Competition quest.  Sally and Jack are in a 12 hour quest, but after that, I can send Jack and Oogie on a six our Official Scare-Off quest.  Then I'm trying to level Oogie to 3.  Slow go.  Jack is still waiting to go to 10, Zero to 9 and Sally to 8.  Don't want to waste time on those level ups until I have Oogie higher and I continue the last few quests of the Halloween game.  I do suppose those will be around afterwards, though, because I have check marks on all of the Halloween quests listed under the event.  Maybe I can start the level ups now and just relax.  Mission accomplished?


----------



## Pheran

Anyone else think they'll add Frozen for a Christmas event?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I finally welcomed Oogie. I will keep going with the quests however I won't lose sleep if I don't complete the event. I just wanted all four characters. Getting items for Oogie is still slow but hopefully I can level him up once or twice before the event ends.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pheran said:


> Anyone else think they'll add Frozen for a Christmas event?


That would be an obvious choice. I hope they include Hans as the villain.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> To everyone trying to get him keep at it seems hard especially when not having much luck but it can happen



Keep trying! I didn't think I would get Oogie and then it all just came together. It's possible, just keep trying to get the tokens to drop.


----------



## SunDial

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I finally welcomed Oogie. I will keep going with the quests however I won't lose sleep if I don't complete the event. I just wanted all four characters. Getting items for Oogie is still slow but hopefully I can level him up once or twice before the event ends.



You will be able to continue to level up the characters that you welcomed after the event is over.   Was the same was for the Incredible event.


----------



## Hlp244

Did anyone that does not have the incredibles see something on the game that said they are coming soon? my husband said he seen something about it when he got on my game to play for me because Im still trying to get Oogie and he woke up before me.


----------



## karmstr112

What happened during the Incredibles event if you were in the middle of leveling up an Icredibles character when the event ended?


----------



## Berlioz70

Hlp244 said:


> Did anyone that does not have the incredibles see something on the game that said they are coming soon? my husband said he seen something about it when he got on my game to play for me because Im still trying to get Oogie and he woke up before me.


When you're in the character book and click on an Incredible character and it says, "Coming Soon." 

Whereas when you click on other characters it says:
Wall-E "To unlock, complete more Toy Story quests!"
Rapunzel & Aurora "To unlock, defeat the Evil Emperor Zurg"

For story reference, I just welcomed Daisy & Elizabeth Swann, and am working on Mike.


----------



## Berlioz70

I have to ask, is anyone out there getting an insane number of the skellington street lamps from your chests? I've picked up 9 skellington lights, 4 cauldrons, and 2 pumpkin lights. I do not have the space for all these items, wish I had gotten the Tower of Terror or Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

SunDial said:


> You will be able to continue to level up the characters that you welcomed after the event is over.   Was the same was for the Incredible event.



Thank you. I'm just pleased I have all four NBC characters.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Hlp244 said:


> Did anyone that does not have the incredibles see something on the game that said they are coming soon? my husband said he seen something about it when he got on my game to play for me because Im still trying to get Oogie and he woke up before me.



In the character book, if you click on the Incredibles collection, it says coming soon. I wasn't around during the event so I can't get them at this time.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Berlioz70 said:


> I have to ask, is anyone out there getting an insane number of the skellington street lamps from your chests? I've picked up 9 skellington lights, 4 cauldrons, and 2 pumpkin lights. I do not have the space for all these items, wish I had gotten the Tower of Terror or Haunted Mansion.



I have 15 street lamps, 9 cauldrons and 6 pumpkin lights. I hate them.


----------



## DarrylR

Officially time to give up on this event. It was close, but I finished the Incredibles event on time. I spent as much time playing the NBC event and maybe even more, but didn't come close to finishing. There don't seem to be any advantages in this game for being a long term player. Still no idea what to use 4 million magic on and of course I never got the attractions from the chests.


----------



## Ross J 82

Has anybody been able to get Donalds costume. No matter how many times I send Daisy and Mickey off they never come back with the item needed.


----------



## Quellman

I forgot about the character completion bonus.   20 gems for completing the characters for NBC a nice surprise.  Having gothel and zero seemed to accelerate the dropping of items.  This event is not meant for new players, they would need to spend gems and $ for the ability to complete it.  I didn't get to finish the incredibles, so this must mean that I have finally made it as a master player! LOL.  Good luck to those still welcoming characters


----------



## figment74

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you. I'm just pleased I have all four NBC characters.


I'll be happy if I can just get Jack.   I've been playing for 8 days now, almost have all the pieces that I need to get him.     If not then I guess I'll get a to of "Bonus" magic.   All in all this is a very fun game.   Just wish the "Time Sinks"  were not quite so long.


----------



## Berlioz70

Quellman said:


> I forgot about the character completion bonus.   20 gems for completing the characters for NBC a nice surprise.  Having gothel and zero seemed to accelerate the dropping of items.  This event is not meant for new players, they would need to spend gems and $ for the ability to complete it.  I didn't get to finish the incredibles, so this must mean that I have finally made it as a master player! LOL.  Good luck to those still welcoming characters



Yes - this! I was still in Toontown when this event started, and moved into Tomorrowland about a week ago. Luckily I had the starter Gems still available that I was able to get Zero about 6 days ago, but it's been tight to get everything/one. I do not have Donald/Minnie, so getting their costumes is not even an option (thank goodness they'll be available after the event); I just welcomed Daisy yesterday so she's not at level 5 yet.


----------



## supernova

Berlioz70 said:


> I have to ask, is anyone out there getting an insane number of the skellington street lamps from your chests? I've picked up 9 skellington lights, 4 cauldrons, and 2 pumpkin lights. I do not have the space for all these items, wish I had gotten the Tower of Terror or Haunted Mansion.


I put out one of each. The rest are left in storage. Not sure why the bone head developers couldn't figure out a way to assess one's on hand inventory and limit them for chests.  I know it's supposed to be random and all, but seriously?


----------



## Pheran

Berlioz70 said:


> I have to ask, is anyone out there getting an insane number of the skellington street lamps from your chests? I've picked up 9 skellington lights, 4 cauldrons, and 2 pumpkin lights. I do not have the space for all these items, wish I had gotten the Tower of Terror or Haunted Mansion.



Yes, I curse those striped lamps, in fact I got two this morning.  I was lucky enough to get the Tower of Terror, but I'm pretty sure that was a gold chest.


----------



## Princess4

Ross J 82 said:


> Has anybody been able to get Donalds costume. No matter how many times I send Daisy and Mickey off they never come back with the item needed.


yes i got him a couple of days ago took forever but at least he is not limited so you can still work on it and maybe get him by xmas?


----------



## wilkeliza

Of course I finally get the stupid hat I need to welcome Pete and the game freezes and when I restarted it wasn't counted! UGH SO FRUSTRATING!!!!

Also I went to bed last night and forgot to send Mickey on his 6 hours task so I'm sure there is now no way I'm going to get Oogie since I still don't have Sandy yet.


----------



## mshanson3121

So thinking ahead... what do you think they'll do for Christmas? Frozen?


----------



## Quellman

I can't remember, will the pumpkin currency change to Gems at a 2,000 per Gem, max of 45 gems like at the end of the incredibles?  If that is the case, I won't be upgrading any more NBC characters during the event in order to make the most amount of Gems possible.


----------



## darkfiry

mshanson3121 said:


> So thinking ahead... what do you think they'll do for Christmas? Frozen?


I hope so! I can't think of any other winter/Christmas themed Disney/Pixar characters.



Quellman said:


> I can't remember, will the pumpkin currency change to Gems at a 2,000 per Gem, max of 45 gems like at the end of the incredibles?  If that is the case, I won't be upgrading any more NBC characters during the event in order to make the most amount of Gems possible.


No one knows what will happen at the end of this event. We can only assume the same thing happens this time.


----------



## SunDial

Quellman said:


> I can't remember, will the pumpkin currency change to Gems at a 2,000 per Gem, max of 45 gems like at the end of the incredibles?  If that is the case, I won't be upgrading any more NBC characters during the event in order to make the most amount of Gems possible.



I hope they do not cap the gems conversion.   I am over 100K


----------



## figment_jii

I think it would be cute if they did Mickey's Christmas Carol costumes for the characters!


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> I can't remember, will the pumpkin currency change to Gems at a 2,000 per Gem, max of 45 gems like at the end of the incredibles?  If that is the case, I won't be upgrading any more NBC characters during the event in order to make the most amount of Gems possible.


I really hope so! Currently at 60k with Oogie at l3 and my other 3 prepped for their l8 upgrades. I'll be farming pumpkins like crazy til the event ends!!


----------



## Diznygrl

I never got any Halloween decorations from chests during this whole event. Just fabric, tokens, and those stupid regular banner lampposts. Kind of bummed about it actually because I wanted some Halloween decor to spruce up my NBC area.

I too am hoping for Mickey's Christmas Carol costumes for Christmas...doubly awesome if we got Uncle Scrooge and the three spirits...well, two I guess since we already have Pete. And Tiny Tim. Of course that's all a 35 year-old's wishful thinking and we will most likely get Frozen. Sigh.


----------



## darkfiry

Maybe someone will have an Uncle Scrooge costume/spirits costume? I think a reindeer costume would be cute. It's hard to imagine we'd get any other characters besides Frozen. It's way too good of an opportunity to pass up. Olaf can be the premium character.


----------



## supernova

Gold chests, 12 hours... a friggin' banner lamppost.  Lovely.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Gold chests, 12 hours... a friggin' banner lamppost.  Lovely.


I'm deliberately waiting until the event is over to open my 12 and 24 hour chests for this very reason.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm deliberately waiting until the event is over to open my 12 and 24 hour chests for this very reason.


Not even a Halloween related one, mind you. The one with the red and blue flags.  No escaping those, unfortunately.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Not even a Halloween related one, mind you. The one with the red and blue flags.  No escaping those, unfortunately.



That's terrible! I'm hoping I can get something good for my chests. I have two 24 hour and two 12 hour ones.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Much to my surprise, got the Tower of terror out of a gold chest this morning!  Turns out the chests DO have things other than log benches and lamp posts!  Who knew?

In other news, I left both my phone and iPad on my couch this morning, and didn't realize it until I got to work (almost an hour from home or I would have gone back)
So aside from spending today acting like it was 1997. . .i was away from the game for 12 solid hours.  I've got 7/10 hats for Oogie Boogie, and like 3/10 dice.  I'm not sure I'll be able to unlock him before it's over now.  (I'm not all that interested in him as a character, but as a game completist, it's going to really annoy me to be missing one)


----------



## darkfiry

evilqueenmindy said:


> Much to my surprise, got the Tower of terror out of a gold chest this morning!  Turns out the chests DO have things other than log benches and lamp posts!  Who knew?
> 
> In other news, I left both my phone and iPad on my couch this morning, and didn't realize it until I got to work (almost an hour from home or I would have gone back)
> So aside from spending today acting like it was 1997. . .i was away from the game for 12 solid hours.  I've got 7/10 hats for Oogie Boogie, and like 3/10 dice.  I'm not sure I'll be able to unlock him before it's over now.  (I'm not all that interested in him as a character, but as a game completist, it's going to really annoy me to be missing one)


You're so close with the hats! Don't give up yet, there's time. Hopefully you have Zero? I found it was easier to send the NBCs to collect dice because hats were an easier drop for me somehow.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

darkfiry said:


> You're so close with the hats! Don't give up yet, there's time. Hopefully you have Zero? I found it was easier to send the NBCs to collect dice because hats were an easier drop for me somehow.


i do have zero!  Hopefully if I apply myself tomorrow, I can wrap this up.  I had some last minute drama getting syndrome as well.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Berlioz70 said:


> I have to ask, is anyone out there getting an insane number of the skellington street lamps from your chests? I've picked up 9 skellington lights, 4 cauldrons, and 2 pumpkin lights. I do not have the space for all these items, wish I had gotten the Tower of Terror or Haunted Mansion.



Yes I also have 9 lights, I have 6 cauldrons and 1 pumpkin light. 
I also got 3 x 1 stop apprentice shop concessions too from the bronze chests.
Was hoping for TOT too. I purchased Haunted Mansion with my gems.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> That's terrible! I'm hoping I can get something good for my chests. I have two 24 hour and two 12 hour ones.



Hope you have better luck than I did. My 2 12hr chests were useless. I ended up using them to try to get oogie hats or TOT with no luck. I ended up getting oogie after levelling up zero. Have another 12hr I am hanging onto for now. Havent seen a platinum since the event started.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> Hope you have better luck than I did. My 2 12hr chests were useless. I ended up using them to try to get oogie hats or TOT with no luck. I ended up getting oogie after levelling up zero. Have another 12hr I am hanging onto for now. Havent seen a platinum since the event started.



I had a platinum chest drop a about 10 days ago and another one this morning. I have been playing for 2-3 months and this is only my third platinum ever. I'll let you know what I get when I eventually open them.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> That's terrible! I'm hoping I can get something good for my chests. I have two 24 hour and two 12 hour ones.


Good luck!  If you think of it, please let me know the outcomes.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Good luck!  If you think of it, please let me know the outcomes.



I will. Hopefully I get at least one decent reward from the four chests. No more lamp posts and seats!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have leveled up Oogie and currently he's on a 60 min quest to dance. I'll keep Sally and Jack free so they are ready for any more potential quests. Has anyone actually finished the event?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

wilkeliza said:


> Of course I finally get the stupid hat I need to welcome Pete and the game freezes and when I restarted it wasn't counted! UGH SO FRUSTRATING!!!!



Contact Customer Service. It's worth an email and they might restore the missing item


----------



## wilkeliza

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Contact Customer Service. It's worth an email and they might restore the missing item



Thankfully it picked up in the next one just super frustrating. I'll remember that next time if it happens again.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have leveled up Oogie and currently he's on a 60 min quest to dance. I'll keep Sally and Jack free so they are ready for any more potential quests. Has anyone actually finished the event?


I think I have.  Welcoming Oogie ends the event, I believe.  Or at least if you follow the list on the Event Button of the app.  The rest of the quests are probably going to exist beyond tomorrow, same way the Incredibles tasks all show on their characters.  Leveling characters up shouldn't be part of the event, only welcoming all of the characters.  So as long as you do have Oogie, I believe you're good!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> I think I have.  Welcoming Oogie ends the event, I believe.  Or at least if you follow the list on the Event Button of the app.  The rest of the quests are probably going to exist beyond tomorrow, same way the Incredibles tasks all show on their characters.  Leveling characters up shouldn't be part of the event, only welcoming all of the characters.  So as long as you do have Oogie, I believe you're good!



I have welcomed Oogie, however now that I have leveled him up to 2, I'm getting more quests for him? I only really cared about getting all 4 characters. After that, I'm not worried. 

I'm actually looking forward to the Halloween event ending so I can get back to my other quests.


----------



## Wdw1015

I feel like I've seen different answers....do we know for sure what happens to quests you aren't able to finish? Do they go away with the event or are you able to complete them even after the event has stopped?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Wdw1015 said:


> I feel like I've seen different answers....do we know for sure what happens to quests you aren't able to finish? Do they go away with the event or are you able to complete them even after the event has stopped?



I think once the event ends, you can't do the event specific quests anymore. You can't welcome the characters however you can level them up.


----------



## FoSho7787

Hey all, 
Checking in with Oogie already welcomed and a nice pile of like $130k Halloween currency! 
As I was collecting my Cackling Concession that I won off the last raven event, I was wondering what the Cackling Concession will drop after the event ends, since Halloween currency will most likely be an Incredicoin brother! 
I was thinking that they've never had an event concession before, and with the steep gem price, could this concession drop GEMS after the event ends? I've seriously contemplated purchasing another off this notion, anyone else in? The collection time could be once a week for all I care... I'd take another.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Once you have leveled Oogie to Level 2, you send him on a one hour quest to dance. Once that is complete, you send him on a four hour quest to spy on Jack's House.


----------



## McCoy

FoSho7787 said:


> Hey all,
> Checking in with Oogie already welcomed and a nice pile of like $130k Halloween currency!
> As I was collecting my Cackling Concession that I won off the last raven event, I was wondering what the Cackling Concession will drop after the event ends, since Halloween currency will most likely be an Incredicoin brother!
> I was thinking that they've never had an event concession before, and with the steep gem price, could this concession drop GEMS after the event ends? I've seriously contemplated purchasing another off this notion, anyone else in? The collection time could be once a week for all I care... I'd take another.


I don't recall what the 'Frozone Sno-Cone' concession stands' drop rate for the Incredicoins was during the Incredibles event, but they now drop 5 magic potions (+1 bonus) every six minutes.  I don't recall how many gems the Frozone stands initially cost either, but I don't think quite as much as the 'Cackling Concession' stands though...?  So hopefully the Cackling Concession stands will have a better drop rate than the Frozone ones once they convert to regular magic after the event ends.

EDIT: I just looked it up online, and the Frozone stands also cost 60 gems during the Incredibles event, so I would expect the Cackling Concession stands will convert to the same 5 magic potions (+1) every six minutes rate on Thursday.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I had a platinum chest drop a about 10 days ago and another one this morning. I have been playing for 2-3 months and this is only my third platinum ever. I'll let you know what I get when I eventually open them.



Cool, good luck.
I have had good results in the past with platinum chests I got the sea serpent, splash mountain and fantasia attractions. I also got the jet pack attraction in a silver chest. So I am happy with that. Hope you get some attractions too they are the best rewards.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Once you have leveled Oogie to Level 2, you send him on a one hour quest to dance. Once that is complete, you send him on a four hour quest to spy on Jack's House.



Oogie is spying on Jacks house in my game too


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> Oogie is spying on Jacks house in my game too



After that quest, you have to send Oogie and Jack off together for 6 hours.


----------



## mshanson3121

figment_jii said:


> I think it would be cute if they did Mickey's Christmas Carol costumes for the characters!



That would be nice!


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> Gold chests, 12 hours... a friggin' banner lamppost.  Lovely.





Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm deliberately waiting until the event is over to open my 12 and 24 hour chests for this very reason.





Beccybooboo said:


> Hope you have better luck than I did. My 2 12hr chests were useless. I ended up using them to try to get oogie hats or TOT with no luck. I ended up getting oogie after levelling up zero. Have another 12hr I am hanging onto for now. Havent seen a platinum since the event started.



I earned my tokens to welcome Oogie on Halloween. I decided to put off welcoming him until I opened my 2 gold chests....hoping that since it wouldn't drop Oogie tokens, I might have a better chance at Splash Mtn or ToT.  So 24 hours and two gold chests later. What did I get? Some magic and an incredibles bench. :-/ Plus, I got so impatient I spent 8 gems to open the incredibles bench 2 hours early. I never have luck with the chests.  

I am glad ToT will still be available after the Halloween event. Maybe I will have luck one day. Hoping both of you do!!


----------



## PrincessP

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have welcomed Oogie, however now that I have leveled him up to 2, I'm getting more quests for him? I only really cared about getting all 4 characters. After that, I'm not worried.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to the Halloween event ending so I can get back to my other quests.



I am looking forward to the event ending, too. I have tons of characters to level up and have earned all tokens for Fauna, Eve, and Zurg. Plus, I am 3 hats away from getting Donald!


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Plus, I am 3 hats away from getting Donald!


 
That alone should carry you right through to Christmas.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

PrincessP said:


> I am looking forward to the event ending, too. I have tons of characters to level up and have earned all tokens for Fauna, Eve, and Zurg. Plus, I am 3 hats away from getting Donald!



I can welcome Mike, Cinderella, Elizabeth and upgrade so many characters as well. I'm looking forward to getting back to those quests and continuing the main storyline.


----------



## JenJen0604

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I can welcome Mike, Cinderella, Elizabeth and upgrade so many characters as well. I'm looking forward to getting back to those quests and continuing the main storyline.



Me too! Everyone is ready to level up! Driving me nuts I haven't been able to!

However, I am like 3 dice and 3 hats away from welcoming Oogie.  Didn't get one drop from everyone over night!  Hope I can still welcome him.  NBC is my favorite!


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> That alone should carry you right through to Christmas.



LOL


----------



## FoSho7787

Diznygrl said:


> I never got any Halloween decorations from chests during this whole event. Just fabric, tokens, and those stupid regular banner lampposts. Kind of bummed about it actually because I wanted some Halloween decor to spruce up my NBC area.
> 
> I too am hoping for Mickey's Christmas Carol costumes for Christmas...doubly awesome if we got Uncle Scrooge and the three spirits...well, two I guess since we already have Pete. And Tiny Tim. Of course that's all a 35 year-old's wishful thinking and we will most likely get Frozen. Sigh.


There are more 25-40 year olds than you realize that play this game. Checking in at 29yo and my gf is 28yo. We're young professional and pretty much addicted to everything Disney.  Besides, the second character set was Toy Story - the 90s! They've got their heads about them, don't worry. Besides, the Nightmare before Christmas. . . 90s.  I'm extremely pleased with the age demographic that they're gearing towards in this game.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

JenJen0604 said:


> Me too! Everyone is ready to level up! Driving me nuts I haven't been able to!
> 
> However, I am like 3 dice and 3 hats away from welcoming Oogie.  Didn't get one drop from everyone over night!  Hope I can still welcome him.  NBC is my favorite!



Keep trying! You still have 24 hours. You can do it!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

So it looks like Oogie has to be leveled up to 3 before you can finish the event. I'm so close that I would love to finish it, however I'm not sure I can finish upgrading Oogie to complete the quest in time.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

For all is, I still need 2 dice and 5 hats. Last 24 hours got 4 dice and 1 hat. Just like with Syndrome it will be close but no go.

Still fun to play though!

ETA: for Oogie! Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## Kjr928

Hi all, I've been playing for a couple of months (since august I think). Totally addicted!

I just noticed that some people have Syndrome - how do I open up the Incredibles characters? It just says "coming soon" on my end. 

Also, I'm really bummed because despite my efforts, I'm not going to get Oogie in time. I'm still working on the second battle with him and there's only like one day left. Am I going to have another opportunity to get him down the road? Maybe next Halloween? Ugh, that's a long way away.


----------



## beckylou

I need one more hat to welcome Oogie. How long does it take to welcome him once I have all of his items?


----------



## Mickeyluver37

Now that the coin event is over, and Oogie is welcomed, I am also trying to clear up all the purple side quests. I don't want to leave any hanging there to disappear! It took me a little over 48 hours to get all the Oogie tokens, but I am having a heck of a time leveling him up. Right now Oogie and Jack are doing the Spooky Boss Spook off and Zero is guarding Jack's house. Sally and Jack have an 8 hour quest to do that I will make sure I send them on before I go to bed tonight. I'm hoping by 11 am tomorrow, my only quest is Donald's costume. That will keep me busy until the next update, for sure! I have all of the hats for weeks, but only 8/30 fabrics! 




Kjr928 said:


> Hi all, I've been playing for a couple of months (since august I think). Totally addicted!
> 
> I just noticed that some people have Syndrome - how do I open up the Incredibles characters? It just says "coming soon" on my end.
> 
> Also, I'm really bummed because despite my efforts, I'm not going to get Oogie in time. I'm still working on the second battle with him and there's only like one day left. Am I going to have another opportunity to get him down the road? Maybe next Halloween? Ugh, that's a long way away.



The Incredibles had an event in June that is much like the NBC event now. Syndrome was the villain and the last (hardest) to be welcomed before the event ran out. The developers said they would be back, but no word on when.


----------



## disneym2m

With just roughly 30 hours to go, I still need one dice and six hats for welcoming Oogie. Yeah, I don't see that happening.

In the Snoopy Tale's game there is a way to sell items to earn their currency. We really need this for this game. Who needs 32 lamps, 6 cauldrons, tins of benches, etc. I wonder if we can suggest this somehow. Now what Disney character is a merchant shop owner.

I agree, in a previous post, the Mickey's Christmas Carol would be a nice addition. We have the majority of the cast that can change costumes. Additiopnal characters could be Uncle Scroog, of course, then the Ghosr of Christmas past (?) (the Giant), the two from Mr. toad, and Tiny Tim. Oh and Jiminy Crickett. But it probably will be Frozen. 

I wish we could decorate the park in a Holiday theme decor. I would have loved to have see the park in Halloween and Fall decor with leaves on the ground. Maybe the Snoopy game creators need to help this game developers with this type of stuff...lol.


----------



## Chi_Kel

Has anyone been able to get Donald's costume, without buying chests?


----------



## lilclerk

beckylou said:


> I need one more hat to welcome Oogie. How long does it take to welcome him once I have all of his items?


60 minutes.


----------



## KPach525

Well I've officially completed the event (not counting Donald's costume)!! My last purple quests were finished last night l, and according to the wiki there aren't any more, only thing left is to continue leveling up my characters. I'm excited only because I fell very short on Incredibles, I barely defeated Syndrome in time. So now I have 23 hours to farm pumpkins for as many gems as possible! 

Good luck to everyone else! Looking forward to a Mickey Christmas Carol event!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> Well I've officially completed the event (not counting Donald's costume)!! My last purple quests were finished last night l, and according to the wiki there aren't any more, only thing left is to continue leveling up my characters. I'm excited only because I fell very short on Incredibles, I barely defeated Syndrome in time. So now I have 23 hours to farm pumpkins for as many gems as possible!



What was the very last quest? I'm trying to level Oogie up to 3  as I think I only have one final quest to complete the event.


----------



## dkolett

I am disappointed that Donald's costume was/is so hard to get. Does anyone remember the developers talking about some special effect when you have them all in costume? Has anyone been able to see that? It sounded like you needed all the costumes before Halloween.


----------



## KPach525

Disney_Princess83 said:


> What was the very last quest? I'm trying to level Oogie up to 3  as I think I only have one final quest to complete the event.


The last Oogie quest is Finkelsteins Lab, 8 hours, "Fixer Upper"


----------



## Missie8176

Hi everyone, new here. I DESPERATELY want to welcome Oogie and finish this event, but I believe I am WAY behind. Is there anyone that can tell where I'm at and some helpful suggestions how to possibly finish this in the next 22 hours (as that is all the time left unless I get get lucky and they extend it). PLease and Thank You.


----------



## bluekirty

Missie8176 said:


> Hi everyone, new here. I DESPERATELY want to welcome Oogie and finish this event, but I believe I am WAY behind. Is there anyone that can tell where I'm at and some helpful suggestions how to possibly finish this in the next 22 hours (as that is all the time left unless I get get lucky and they extend it). PLease and Thank You.



The only suggestions I can offer is to run the NBC parade float, make sure you run all of your characters, and if you want Oogie so badly and either have a lot of gems or are willing to pay for gems, you can buy him with gems.  On his screen that tells you how many pumpkins, die, and Oogie hats you need, tap the button that you'd press to welcome him and it'll tell you how many gems it'll take to buy the remaining items.  It's pretty steep, though, so I'd wait until a little over an hour left in the event to do that(although I think as long as you're in the welcoming process, even if the event ends, you can get Oogie).


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm down to only needing 2 dice and some pumpkin heads to get Oogie.  Dice have NOT been dropping easily for me, but I'm hoping to have this wrapped up tonight.


----------



## kollerbear

Well, I started playing this game a week ago and for some reason wasn't added to NBC until about 5 days ago, so my only progress has been welcoming Jack and building the lab. I'm happy with that, though!! My BIGGEST accomplishment?? Reading all 215 pages of this thread! Happy Halloween!! Hahaha

Primary lesson learned?? I'm so glad I started this game late! Fewer bugs and plentiful content ahead! (Working on welcoming Bo Peep.)

Thanks for all the accumulated wisdom!


----------



## Wdw1015

I'm so annoyed with Zero's drop rate for Oogie. Isn't the point of buying the premium characters so that they can help? Grrrr


----------



## wilkeliza

kollerbear said:


> Well, I started playing this game a week ago and for some reason wasn't added to NBC until about 5 days ago, so my only progress has been welcoming Jack and building the lab. I'm happy with that, though!! My BIGGEST accomplishment?? Reading all 215 pages of this thread! Happy Halloween!! Hahaha
> 
> Primary lesson learned?? I'm so glad I started this game late! Fewer bugs and plentiful content ahead! (Working on welcoming Bo Peep.)
> 
> Thanks for all the accumulated wisdom!



New players had to welcome California Screamin before they could start NBC challenge so that is probably why it took a couple days before it was offered.


----------



## darkfiry

dkolett said:


> I am disappointed that Donald's costume was/is so hard to get. Does anyone remember the developers talking about some special effect when you have them all in costume? Has anyone been able to see that? It sounded like you needed all the costumes before Halloween.


All Halloween costumes besides Mickey's and Goofy's are not limited to the event. Before the event started, there were other characters that could collect Donald's fabric, so I expect them to be back once the event is over.



evilqueenmindy said:


> I'm down to only needing 2 dice and some pumpkin heads to get Oogie.  Dice have NOT been dropping easily for me, but I'm hoping to have this wrapped up tonight.


Still have a day left! You got this!



kollerbear said:


> Well, I started playing this game a week ago and for some reason wasn't added to NBC until about 5 days ago, so my only progress has been welcoming Jack and building the lab. I'm happy with that, though!! My BIGGEST accomplishment?? Reading all 215 pages of this thread! Happy Halloween!! Hahaha
> 
> Primary lesson learned?? I'm so glad I started this game late! Fewer bugs and plentiful content ahead! (Working on welcoming Bo Peep.)
> 
> Thanks for all the accumulated wisdom!


I can't believe you read everything LOL


----------



## mmmears

Is there a real downside if I don't finish up all the NBC quests?  I'm focusing on leveling those characters up while it just costs pumpkins (I have so many of those) and don't really care if all I'm missing is reading the content (which I can find online).


----------



## Quellman

bluekirty said:


> The only suggestions I can offer is to run the NBC parade float, make sure you run all of your characters, and if you want Oogie so badly and either have a lot of gems or are willing to pay for gems, you can buy him with gems.  On his screen that tells you how many pumpkins, die, and Oogie hats you need, tap the button that you'd press to welcome him and it'll tell you how many gems it'll take to buy the remaining items.  It's pretty steep, though, so I'd wait until a little over an hour left in the event to do that(although I think as long as you're in the welcoming process, even if the event ends, you can get Oogie).



When you purchase the remaining items the text reads it will also skip the welcoming timer.  So you have that as well, not that you need an hour to welcome him too.


----------



## Missie8176

bluekirty said:


> The only suggestions I can offer is to run the NBC parade float, make sure you run all of your characters, and if you want Oogie so badly and either have a lot of gems or are willing to pay for gems, you can buy him with gems.  On his screen that tells you how many pumpkins, die, and Oogie hats you need, tap the button that you'd press to welcome him and it'll tell you how many gems it'll take to buy the remaining items.  It's pretty steep, though, so I'd wait until a little over an hour left in the event to do that(although I think as long as you're in the welcoming process, even if the event ends, you can get Oogie).


Thank you for reply I'm on Trick or Treat and have 197 gems. If I spent them shortening the quests would I reach Oogie or would it just be a waste of my gems. Again Thank you for any advice or help.


----------



## Pheran

Missie8176 said:


> Thank you for reply I'm on Trick or Treat and have 197 gems. If I spent them shortening the quests would I reach Oogie or would it just be a waste of my gems. Again Thank you for any advice or help.



You're about where I am (didn't start playing until recently).  I doubt there's any way you are getting to Oogie Boogie since you're not even to Sally yet, but then again I don't use gems to rush things so I'm not clear how much that would accelerate you.  If you don't already have Pluto and Zero I think your gems would be better spent on one of those.


----------



## Missie8176

Pheran said:


> You're about where I am (didn't start playing until recently).  I doubt there's any way you are getting to Oogie Boogie since you're not even to Sally yet, but then again I don't use gems to rush things so I'm not clear how much that would accelerate you.  If you don't already have Pluto and Zero I think your gems would be better spent on one of those.


I bought Zero at the very beginning of event, but the drop rate on things has been extremely poor so it has taken longer to do things. Well here is hoping they extend it.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I only need 4 more dice and 5 more hats for Oogie.. I hope I can make this!


----------



## wilkeliza

I still haven't welcomed Sally so I don't think I have hope for Oogie.


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> Is there a real downside if I don't finish up all the NBC quests?  I'm focusing on leveling those characters up while it just costs pumpkins (I have so many of those) and don't really care if all I'm missing is reading the content (which I can find online).


No, quests will still be there after the event ends. But I recommend not leveling up NBC characters because those "unneeded" pumpkins currency will convert to GEMS after the event ends! Hope this helps!


----------



## McCoy

KPach525 said:


> No, quests will still be there after the event ends. But I recommend not leveling up NBC characters because those "unneeded" pumpkins currency will convert to GEMS after the event ends! Hope this helps!


I think someone earlier posted that the Incredibles coins converted at 2,000 coins per gem, with a max of 45 gems.  If true here, that would be 90,000 of the pumpkin coins max.  I currently have 180,000 coins, so I am also trying to use up as many coins as possible that may just go to waste in about 18 hours.

EDIT: a search online says that there was a 40 gem conversion max, which would equate to 80,000 coins now.  So, anything above that (if the same conversion this time around) would be wasted.


----------



## bluekirty

Missie8176 said:


> Thank you for reply I'm on Trick or Treat and have 197 gems. If I spent them shortening the quests would I reach Oogie or would it just be a waste of my gems. Again Thank you for any advice or help.


If you're only at Trick or Treat, I don't see it happening, unfortunately.  Those gems would go real quick.  I would just focus right now on getting Sally before the event ends.  At some point in the future they'll open up NBC again (maybe not until next October, though).  I doubt they'll extend it. They extended it one day this time, but only because of the nationwide computer problems a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## KPach525

McCoy said:


> I think someone earlier posted that the Incredibles coins converted at 2,000 coins per gem, with a max of 45 gems.  If true here, that would be 90,000 of the pumpkin coins max.  I currently have 180,000 coins, so I am also trying to use up as many coins as possible that may just go to waste in about 18 hours.
> 
> EDIT: a search online says that there was a 40 gem conversion max, which would equate to 80,000 coins now.  So, anything above that (if the same conversion this time around) would be wasted.


Well yes if you have that many than no point. I only have 70k and am trying to get to the 90k mark before the end. I assumed the other poster was in a similar boat.


----------



## mmmears

I mentioned I had many, many pumpkins, but I wasn't specific I guess.  have almost 140K pumpkins, so yeah I know I'll lose some of them.  I'm not counting on them all converting to gems or even magic.  I'm trying to spend a bunch of them now.  Also, from what I remember about the Incredibles event, I had a few of them ready to level up and when the event ended I needed more items than before to upgrade them.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## kollerbear

darkfiry said:


> I can't believe you read everything LOL



Oh I'm so glad I did! I was about to come on the board and go: "oh my goodness guys don't you love chests? They give you free stuff!!" But now that I know my crowd I will not say such things... Hee hee (I got really lucky with chests and got Jet Packs pretty much right away, and I love watching it go! The kiddos wiggle in their seats in anticipation before it starts. I also got the infamous Michael Jackson glove in a couple days and haven't bought anything yet so they've been kind to me.) Wish I'd bought the Pluto promo though.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

oogie currently being welcomed.  Whew!
Now I can try and get the rest of these NBC characters levels up before the pumpkin currency is gone.


----------



## darkfiry

kollerbear said:


> Oh I'm so glad I did! I was about to come on the board and go: "oh my goodness guys don't you love chests? They give you free stuff!!" But now that I know my crowd I will not say such things... Hee hee (I got really lucky with chests and got Jet Packs pretty much right away, and I love watching it go! The kiddos wiggle in their seats in anticipation before it starts. I also got the infamous Michael Jackson glove in a couple days and haven't bought anything yet so they've been kind to me.) Wish I'd bought the Pluto promo though.


The promos will come around again. They rotate every so often between premium characters you haven't bought during non-event times.


----------



## Missie8176

bluekirty said:


> If you're only at Trick or Treat, I don't see it happening, unfortunately.  Those gems would go real quick.  I would just focus right now on getting Sally before the event ends.  At some point in the future they'll open up NBC again (maybe not until next October, though).  I doubt they'll extend it. They extended it one day this time, but only because of the nationwide computer problems a couple of weeks ago.


Thanks I was thinking the same thing. Hopefully I can make it to Sally. Maybe they will reopen it at Christmas (It is the Nightmare Before Christmas) after all.


----------



## supernova

One thing to remember about the end of this event, and I apologize if it has been brought up already but I can't be bothered scrolling through pages and pages to be sure it hasn't...  after the Incredibles event, the totals needed to level up characters had changed quite noticeably.  Where one character needed 10 hats, they suddenly needed 15.  So watch your totals on any characters who are ready to level up, especially since we only have half a day left.

Me?  I'm saving my 24-hour Jack level up to 10 until just before the event ends.  This way I can have him moving up BEFORE they change the totals required on him!


----------



## supernova

evilqueenmindy said:


> oogie currently being welcomed.  Whew!
> Now I can try and get the rest of these NBC characters levels up before the pumpkin currency is gone.


The pumpkin currency requirements should change over to magic once the event is over, I believe.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> One thing to remember about the end of this event, and I apologize if it has been brought up already but I can't be bothered scrolling through pages and pages to be sure it hasn't...  after the Incredibles event, the totals needed to level up characters had changed quite noticeably.  Where one character needed 10 hats, they suddenly needed 15.  So watch your totals on any characters who are ready to level up, especially since we only have half a day left.
> 
> Me?  I'm saving my 24-hour Jack level up to 10 until just before the event ends.  This way I can have him moving up BEFORE they change the totals required on him!



Thank you. I'm wondering if I would be better to upgrade Sally, Zero and then wait until the last hour to upgrade Jack. I'm trying to upgrade Jack but I don't think I'm going to make it.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you. I'm wondering if I would be better to upgrade Sally, Zero and then wait until the last hour to upgrade Jack. I'm trying to upgrade Jack but I don't think I'm going to make it.


Not matter what you choose, at least you will always be able to upgrade the characters beyond the event, as long as they have been welcomed.  And their storylines remain too.  At least we only have five more hours of this nonsense.


----------



## Nanners214

Only 4 hours left and 9 dice short of Oogie  Boogie! I need pumpkins too but those I can get in time. I felt a little more excited when I realized I could buy the remaining items... until I realized how ridiculously high the amount of gems it would cost! I guess I will not be adding all the NBC characters this go around... super bummed.


----------



## mrzrich

Well I've been frantically opening my previously stockpiled gold and platinum chests in hopes of getting TOT before the event ends.  Got 2 fish fountains, a musical fountain and 2 lamp posts 

So frustrating.  I have never gotten anything special from the premium chests besides that first set of gloves


----------



## CanadianDisNerd

I'm not going to get Oogie Boogie in time... I still need 4 hats and one dice. I'm so very sad. This game was much easier to play when I was on maternity leave...


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I'm morning getting Oogie either. Needed 6 hats and 5 dice Monday morning. Got the dice- still need 4 hats. Just like with Syndrome. Next time...next time. I enjoy the game, but these special events are discouraging.


----------



## Kjr928

So if we haven't gotten Oogie by the end, even if we have some of his items, that's it? We won't be able to welcome him? What happens to all those items that we accrue? 

What a disappointment.


----------



## FoSho7787

I'm hoping they increase the amount of gems we can earn from the remaining Pumpkin currency. I'm not leveling anymore of my NBC characters before the event ends. I know i'll lose some pumpkin currency, but it's worth a shot. Besides, what exactly am I saving? Some time for collecting items (which I still have almost everybody to upgrade ANYWAY), and the fact that I have to spend magic on the upgrades after the event ends? (Not disappointed to be able to spend some of this 1.17M magic potion!)
Edit: Zero 6, Jack 9, Sally 6, Oogie 3


----------



## FoSho7787

Kjr928 said:


> So if we haven't gotten Oogie by the end, even if we have some of his items, that's it? We won't be able to welcome him? What happens to all those items that we accrue?
> 
> What a disappointment.


During the last event, I was trying to collect Violet from the Incredibles when it ended. I had only been playing for like a week. When the event ended, Violet became all locked up. None of my items are left, none of their quests are left. Only Helen and Dash to fend for themselves! I really really really really want to get the incredibles, but now I have to wait for the Incredible House to come out of a Platinum Chest! These are the trial and tribulations of this game! If you have the patience, you'll EVENTUALLY receive the characters.

Edit: BTW, For reference. My girlfriend also plays this game and she received the Incredible house out of a platinum chest just a few weeks ago! Well, when she placed the House, the incredibles quests popped up for her... it took her a couple days to get through the quests, but then it stopped again...... I'm assuming now she needs to get the next attraction in order to spark the next sequence of the event? I think that's how it's set up.....


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> During the last event, I was trying to collect Violet from the Incredibles when it ended. I had only been playing for like a week. When the event ended, Violet became all locked up. None of my items are left, none of their quests are left. Only Helen and Dash to fend for themselves! I really really really really want to get the incredibles, but now I have to wait for the Incredible House to come out of a Platinum Chest! These are the trial and tribulations of this game! If you have the patience, you'll EVENTUALLY receive the characters.
> 
> Edit: BTW, For reference. My girlfriend also plays this game and she received the Incredible house out of a platinum chest just a few weeks ago! Well, when she placed the House, the incredibles quests popped up for her... it took her a couple days to get through the quests, but then it stopped again...... I'm assuming now she needs to get the next attraction in order to spark the next sequence of the event? I think that's how it's set up.....


I don't know if that will allow her to unlock other characters.  I do know that some of the characters required the house to continue with their quests.  Others needed the Omnidrome City.  Syndrome is locked permanently until they re-release him at some point.


----------



## Kjr928

Mickey's Christmas carol for xmas?
Frozen for New Years?
Alice in wonderland for valentines?
Pocahontas for thanksgiving?
Bambi for Easter?

I'd also really like to see Snow White, beauty & the beast, the little mermaid, and inside out coming up soon. 

What are you guys hoping for?Basically I'd like to see them all!!! Need more movies to keep me busy. I hope the developers are working hard!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

10 minutes to go..... trying to collect last minute pumpkins.


----------



## KPach525

40 gems for my 83,000 pumpkins! 
Looks like the max 40 was true


----------



## Disney_Princess83

And the event is over! Pumpkins were converted into gems (I received 39 gems)


----------



## KPach525

And upgrade items for Jack and Sally (level 9 and level 6) did significantly increase, but I was more concerned with getting my gems. Zero and Oogie didn't change (level 9 and level 4 respectively)


----------



## Quellman

As expected the requirements increased and pumpkin currency turned to magic.   I too was interested in getting the gems instead of leveling up. 

Sally requirements to go from Lvl 5 to Urns and hats doubled from 6>12 and 5>10   
Lvl 6 to lvl 7 Jack went from 12>26 bats  12>22 hats.  
No change to Zero lvl 6 to 7 
Oogies lvl 2 to lvl 3 was the same


----------



## McCoy

Looks like the Cackling Concessions will now drop 10 magic potions (+2) every two hours it looks like? Not great.
Haunted Mansion has both of Donald's fabrics as potential drops. Sully also had one of Donald's fabrics as an option on an 8-hour quest.


----------



## emilyhuff

SO HAPPY more characters can now help get Donald costume fabrics!!!! and Happy with my 35 gems from the event! Supernova was right, the total tokens did increase significantly and now none of my characters from NBC are upgradeable! Ya win some ya lose some


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I wasn't gonna be able to get Oogie before time ran out. I only needed a few pumpkins and 2 hats so he cost 100 gems to purchase... I went ahead and did it. I got 20 back from finishing the set and about 30 from the event so I only had to spend 50 gems for Oogie. Not a bad deal I guess.


----------



## liljc

KPach525 said:


> 40 gems for my 83,000 pumpkins!
> Looks like the max 40 was true



Yup 40 was the max.  I had over 290,000 pumpkin coins and also got 40 gems


----------



## liljc

Quellman said:


> As expected the requirements increased and pumpkin currency turned to magic.   I too was interested in getting the gems instead of leveling up.
> 
> Sally requirements to go from Lvl 5 to Urns and hats doubled from 6>12 and 5>10
> Lvl 6 to lvl 7 Jack went from 12>26 bats  12>22 hats.
> No change to Zero lvl 6 to 7
> Oogies lvl 2 to lvl 3 was the same




Oogie from level 5 to level 6 is the same as during the event also so it doesn't look like any of Ooogie's upgrade requirements changed.

I already had Sally, Jack, and Zero maxed out but it sounds like lots changed for them


----------



## liljc

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I wasn't gonna be able to get Oogie before time ran out. I only needed a few pumpkins and 2 hats so he cost 100 gems to purchase... I went ahead and did it. I got 20 back from finishing the set and about 30 from the event so I only had to spend 50 gems for Oogie. Not a bad deal I guess.



good choice... i agree well worth the 50 gem trade off


----------



## supernova

35 gems from the event.

So far, the only increase I've noticed to Donald's costume is the addition of Mike and Sully's 12 hour quests towards the fabric.  Here's hoping that they start dropping more frequently than before.


----------



## mmmears

Glad I spent the pumpkins I did leveling up my characters -- still got the 40 gems since I had too many pumpkins.  Sally will be L10 tonight.  And it looks harder to get those parts I need for Zero and Oogie (fewer characters can seek them) but I'm not in any hurry.  I am glad that there are other ways to look for Donald's fabric... Mickey and his pals have really not been able to get any of it for me.

So why is the ugly (I have 10 of them already) cauldron still coming out of those bronze chests?


----------



## Kjr928

I didn't get ANY gems from the pumpkin coins. I still have 18,800 pumpkin coins. What gives?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Glad I spent the pumpkins I did leveling up my characters -- still got the 40 gems since I had too many pumpkins.  Sally will be L10 tonight.  And it looks harder to get those parts I need for Zero and Oogie (fewer characters can seek them) but I'm not in any hurry.  I am glad that there are other ways to look for Donald's fabric... Mickey and his pals have really not been able to get any of it for me.
> 
> So why is the ugly (I have 10 of them already) cauldron still coming out of those bronze chests?


Because the developers are a bunch of boobs.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Thanks for all the great posts over this event, very helpful!

Couple things I have noticed since the end of the event:
1) Mickey "Trick or Treat" is supposed to still give the red dice but seems to only zero hats now.
2) The Haunted Mansion is no longer available (unfortunately).  I knew it was a risk, but zero and the float (which are my favorite things) were critical in completing all of the tasks and getting all the characters (my zero was a hero, got most the hats and dice needed with few misses).


----------



## bluekirty

mmmears said:


> Glad I spent the pumpkins I did leveling up my characters -- still got the 40 gems since I had too many pumpkins.  Sally will be L10 tonight.  And it looks harder to get those parts I need for Zero and Oogie (fewer characters can seek them) but I'm not in any hurry.  I am glad that there are other ways to look for Donald's fabric... Mickey and his pals have really not been able to get any of it for me.
> 
> So why is the ugly (I have 10 of them already) cauldron still coming out of those bronze chests?


The same reason we can still get Incredibles benches.  I think those are here to stay, at least for a while.

By the way, I had Jack ready to level up to 9, but now needs 10 more bats and 10 more ears.  Sally was ready to go from level 6 to 7, but now needs 6 more urns and 6 more hats.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> By the way, I had Jack ready to level up to 9, but now needs 10 more bats and 10 more ears.  Sally was ready to go from level 6 to 7, but now needs 6 more urns and 6 more hats.


Can't say I didn't warn ya.  I started Jack to level 10 literally five minutes before the event ended, knowing full well what was going to happen.



HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> 2) The Haunted Mansion is no longer available (unfortunately).  I knew it was a risk, but zero and the float (which are my favorite things) were critical in completing all of the tasks and getting all the characters (my zero was a hero, got most the hats and dice needed with few misses).


Saw that.  Happy that the Tower of Terror is still available through the chests, though.

Also, to update the Donald costume quest, in addition to Sully and Mike's 12 hour quests, the Haunted Mansion is also dropping a mix of either of the two fabric or Sally's ear hat.


----------



## FoSho7787

supernova said:


> I don't know if that will allow her to unlock other characters.  I do know that some of the characters required the house to continue with their quests.  Others needed the Omnidrome City.  Syndrome is locked permanently until they re-release him at some point.





BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I wasn't gonna be able to get Oogie before time ran out. I only needed a few pumpkins and 2 hats so he cost 100 gems to purchase... I went ahead and did it. I got 20 back from finishing the set and about 30 from the event so I only had to spend 50 gems for Oogie. Not a bad deal I guess.


When you've worked so hard and come so close, it's nice to reward yourself. Now you'll even have a kick back on about 24 more gems from leveling Oogie up to level 10! Good purchase!


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> When you've worked so hard and come so close, it's nice to reward yourself. Now you'll even have a kick back on about 24 more gems from leveling Oogie up to level 10! Good purchase!


We get gems for topping out characters?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Can't say I didn't warn ya.  I started Jack to level 10 literally five minutes before the event ended, knowing full well what was going to happen.
> 
> 
> Saw that.  Happy that the Tower of Terror is still available through the chests, though.
> 
> Also, to update the Donald costume quest, in addition to Sully and Mike's 12 hour quests, the Haunted Mansion is also dropping a mix of either of the two fabric or Sally's ear hat.



I'm happy about the ToT, too, since I don't have it.  
Oh, and thanks for the heads-up on the HM drops -- I am very happy that it's going to help with Donald's fabric.  My characters seem resistant to getting any of it.


----------



## FoSho7787

supernova said:


> We get gems for topping out characters?


Yes, usually you earn 1-5 gems per level. NOBODY told me that event characters don't earn those gems after the event ends........ NOW I have a reason to have leveled them up earlier.......


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Not sure if this was mentioned yet but Flynn and Mother Gothel both have quests for Donald fabric. I think Flynns was 24 hour and Gothels was 12


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Jenis

Am I reading DMK's FB post wrong? Tower of Terror and Haunted Mansion are supposed to be available in the shop but they are not.


----------



## FoSho7787

bluecruiser said:


> You still get gems for leveling up event characters, even though the event is over.


So I was right? The Wiki page made it seem like there weren't any rewards for leveling up characters after the event ended..... unless it was just a gap in information because they hadn't updated it, yet?


----------



## darkfiry

FoSho7787 said:


> So I was right? The Wiki page made it seem like there weren't any rewards for leveling up characters after the event ended..... unless it was just a gap in information because they hadn't updated it, yet?


There's always rewards for leveling up. Wiki can only update the info if someone contributes it so it'll be missing information sometimes


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

I am curious about something.  On the raven mini quests, I started them exactly the minute they started and zapped the 8 that appeared, I set a timer and each time they arrived I zapped another of the 8. 

How is it, that the top 5 people had hundreds after the first couple hours?   Did more ravens appear depending upon your level or did they find a way to get around the 8 per hour?

Just curious if anyone knows.   Thanks


----------



## FoSho7787

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> I am curious about something.  On the raven mini quests, I started them exactly the minute they started and zapped the 8 that appeared, I set a timer and each time they arrived I zapped another of the 8.
> 
> How is it, that the top 5 people had hundreds after the first couple hours?   Did more ravens appear depending upon your level or did they find a way to get around the 8 per hour?
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows.   Thanks


I did it the first time on accident during the ravens event when Sally became available. I had my data off, turned it on only to get the update with Sally and didn't collect any of the ravens. Then I disconnected from data. Then I tapped on ravens for like 12 hours straight. When I turned my Wifi back on, the first raven I tapped on after that, which was like 96 (because of 8 birds * 12 hours before joining a leaderboard).  Then when I hopped on the data and collected birds, it put me into a leaderboard. Most of those people probably started collected right from the beginning, which is why they had less. I ended both of the last events on 1st and 2nd place.


----------



## Princess4

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> I am curious about something.  On the raven mini quests, I started them exactly the minute they started and zapped the 8 that appeared, I set a timer and each time they arrived I zapped another of the 8.
> 
> How is it, that the top 5 people had hundreds after the first couple hours?   Did more ravens appear depending upon your level or did they find a way to get around the 8 per hour?
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows.   Thanks


i would recommend waiting a few hours the people at the start either cheat or found a way to make more ravens appear so save yourself the struggle and give it a few hours then start


----------



## KPach525

Has anyone received the app update? I don't see any of the additional quests for Donald's fabric? Everything else reset except that (which is why I'm delaying opening the gold chest I have ready)


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Has anyone received the app update? I don't see any of the additional quests for Donald's fabric? Everything else reset except that (which is why I'm delaying opening the gold chest I have ready)



I had to force close my app on my phone, and then when it reloaded it gave me the additional fabric tasks.


----------



## darkfiry

Huh that's weird. Jack's House drops bats and Zero's ears, and Finkelstein Tower drops dice but it's not listed in the tokens drop list.


----------



## Aeriee

Random question!

I just welcomed Mother Gothel, so now I'm officially done with welcoming characters until the next update! I am feeling a little overwhelmed though, I have no characters to level 10, the highest some of my characters are is level 8, does anyone have any suggestions on what order or strategy I should level up my characters? I feel so overwhelmed going through my character book and having 30+ characters to upgrade!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

darkfiry said:


> Huh that's weird. Jack's House drops bats and Zero's ears, and Finkelstein Tower drops dice but it's not listed in the tokens drop list.



That is odd. Perhaps because you can't buy them anymore?


----------



## hopemax

Aeriee said:


> Random question!
> 
> I just welcomed Mother Gothel, so now I'm officially done with welcoming characters until the next update! I am feeling a little overwhelmed though, I have no characters to level 10, the highest some of my characters are is level 8, does anyone have any suggestions on what order or strategy I should level up my characters? I feel so overwhelmed going through my character book and having 30+ characters to upgrade!



Some characters need to be level 10 to get Donald fabric, so I'd start with them. You can go to the costume area and click on the fabric to see who has tasks for it.  If you click on the task (and the character is waiting a new task) it will take you to the task list and show you what level they need to be if they aren't the proper level.  I know Flynn, Mother Gothel, Mike and Sulley have fabric tasks.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Good luck!  If you think of it, please let me know the outcomes.



I opened up two gold chests. One gave me 3150 magic and the other gave me Syndromes Zero Energy Point ride.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I opened up two gold chests. One gave me 3150 magic and the other gave me Syndromes Zero Energy Point ride.


Suprised that Syndrome's ride is still out there!   At least you landed an attraction


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Suprised that Syndrome's ride is still out there!   At least you landed an attraction



Yes, I was surprised. I wasn't even around during the Incredibles Event.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

So I have just logged in to discover that Cannon Bots have started stalking through the Kingdom. Once I clear 150, I will be rewarded Mrs Incredible. This is great news for me since I wasn't around during the Incredibles Event.


----------



## empresslilly

New here, but have been following the discussion for a few days.  



Disney_Princess83 said:


> So I have just logged in to discover that Cannon Bots have started stalking through the Kingdom. Once I clear 150, I will be rewarded Mrs Incredible. This is great news for me since I wasn't around during the Incredibles Event.


Since I wasn't here then either, I was thrilled to see this as well -- even though I hate these "invasion" tasks.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

empresslilly said:


> Since I wasn't here then either, I was thrilled to see this as well -- even though I hate these "invasion" tasks.



I hate the invasions as well. These aren't all that easy to locate either since they are quite small and seem to blend into the background.


----------



## Pheran

I'm trying to figure out if the bots appear in groups of certain numbers.  I've gotten 7 but I see my leaderboard high is 8.  I haven't been able to find an 8th one in my kingdom.


----------



## Hlp244

Pheran said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the bots appear in groups of certain numbers.  I've gotten 7 but I see my leaderboard high is 8.  I haven't been able to find an 8th one in my kingdom.


 theres 8. i found all 8 but wondering how often they show up.


----------



## msteddom

Pheran said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the bots appear in groups of certain numbers.  I've gotten 7 but I see my leaderboard high is 8.  I haven't been able to find an 8th one in my kingdom.


I finally found all 8, but it took me a while.  Those suckers like to hide behind buildings!


----------



## kollerbear

When anyone figures out the spawn rate/timing I'd be super grateful for a post!


----------



## FoSho7787

Disney_Princess83 said:


> So I have just logged in to discover that Cannon Bots have started stalking through the Kingdom. Once I clear 150, I will be rewarded Mrs Incredible. This is great news for me since I wasn't around during the Incredibles Event.


THIS is good news!!!!! COME ON INCREDIBLE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!! KARMA AND WOOOOOSAAAAHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Pheran

I've got multiple people on my leaderboard with more than 8.  Unless they are cheating somehow, that suggests the spawn rate is no longer than 2-3 hours per 8.  I'm assuming the timer doesn't start until you clear out all 8, like Oogie's bugs.


----------



## RagdollSally86

kollerbear said:


> When anyone figures out the spawn rate/timing I'd be super grateful for a post!


Hey! I had some trouble signing up last week, during the Halloween event, but loved following everyone's posts! I looked it up and found out that the cannon bots respawn every 2 hours, in groups of 8.
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Cannon_Fire!_Mini_Event


----------



## empresslilly

kollerbear said:


> When anyone figures out the spawn rate/timing I'd be super grateful for a post!


It looks like 2 hours to me.  Just got my second batch a few minutes ago.


----------



## darkfiry

I wonder what we get if we already have Ms. I


----------



## Quellman

darkfiry said:


> I wonder what we get if we already have Ms. I


She will level up 1 level.  For those of us who have her at level 10, who knows.  Probably an error message.  And you can get magic along the way.   

150 bots / 8 bots per round * 2 hours per round about 38 times you need to check in in 6 days.  Rough.


----------



## darkfiry

I still get to tap robots and my last prize shows her -_- _Maybe we can get more gems_ (lol wishful thinking)


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> So I have just logged in to discover that Cannon Bots have started stalking through the Kingdom. Once I clear 150, I will be rewarded Mrs Incredible. This is great news for me since I wasn't around during the Incredibles Event.


 I just got that notification myself.  The bots will help me to either welcome her or level her up.  Too bad I have her at 10.  ***.


----------



## McCoy

Pheran said:


> I've got multiple people on my leaderboard with more than 8.  Unless they are cheating somehow, that suggests the spawn rate is no longer than 2-3 hours per 8.  I'm assuming the timer doesn't start until you clear out all 8, like Oogie's bugs.


It's been my impression on all of these timed 'find ____' events, that they respawn however long from when you find the first of any batch, not the last. Otherwise, they would never respawn until you find the last of each batch, but they definitely do respawn anyway.  With the bugs from the Oogie event, since there was a visible timer, after I would find the last bug, instead of being, say 30:00 minutes, it would usually already be 29:15 or so, when I checked right away.


----------



## darkfiry

Ahh, so we do get something else.

https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/794600002475569152


> Yes! And if you already have Mrs. Incredible at level 10, you will get something else.



First comment in FB on the Daisy's costume post


> Disney Magic Kingdoms Hello everyone! In regards to the latest tapper event, if you already have Mrs. Incredible to the maximum level, you will receive a secondary prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: It's Gems!


----------



## bluekirty

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I hate the invasions as well. These aren't all that easy to locate either since they are quite small and seem to blend into the background.


And they like to hang out behind buildings, then turn around and hide again behind a building.  Can't stand how long it takes sometimes.


----------



## wilkeliza

Ugh no bots are showing up for me even though I got the notification.


----------



## Kjr928

Can anyone explain what the green "+ number/percent" means in the task options for each character? For example, with Flynn it says you get 75 magic for one of the tasks and right under that in green it says "+8". They also show a "+10%" under the token. What do these mean??


----------



## Pheran

Kjr928 said:


> Can anyone explain what the green "+ number/percent" means in the task options for each character? For example, with Flynn it says you get 75 magic for one of the tasks and right under that in green it says "+8". They also show a "+10%" under the token. What do these mean??



Those are your bonuses from the park happiness level (touch the smiley).  At Joyous you get 10% extra magic and XP and at Ecstatic you also get +10% chance to get item drops.


----------



## hopemax

Kjr928 said:


> Can anyone explain what the green "+ number/percent" means in the task options for each character? For example, with Flynn it says you get 75 magic for one of the tasks and right under that in green it says "+8". They also show a "+10%" under the token. What do these mean??



Those are the bonuses for the Happiness level in your park.  So normally, a task may earn 75 magic and a token.  The +8 in green is the bonus because of reaching Joyous level.  The 10% is an extra chance the token will drop for reaching Ecstatic.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

McCoy said:


> It's been my impression on all of these timed 'find ____' events, that they respawn however long from when you find the first of any batch, not the last.
> Otherwise, they would never respawn until you find the last of each batch, but they definitely do respawn anyway. With the bugs from the Oogie event, since there was a visible timer, after I would find the last bug, instead of being, say 30:00 minutes, it would usually already be 29:15 or so, when I checked right away.



During the Raven events in NBC I accidentally missed a couple during a couple rounds but the new ones on the next round came anyway.  So you are correct it starts on the first one found, at least for Ravens it did.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Sigh.  I guess I should be glad it's bots and not ravens.  Ravens are the worst.


----------



## supernova

evilqueenmindy said:


> Sigh.  I guess I should be glad it's bots and not ravens.  Ravens are the worst.


Let's be honest... none of this nonsense is any good, ravens, bots, or brooms.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I opened up two gold chests. One gave me 3150 magic and the other gave me Syndromes Zero Energy Point ride.



I am glad you got an attraction.


----------



## mmmears

I finally managed to start late (kept accidentally tapping a raven, etc. in the past) and I hope my leaderboard will be more "normal" this time.  Not trying to win or anything, but a few gems wouldn't hurt.

I have so much junk out in my park now (trying to see if it helps with the # of visitors I get) that it's nearly impossible to find the bots.


----------



## Beccybooboo

darkfiry said:


> Ahh, so we do get something else.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/794600002475569152
> 
> 
> First comment in FB on the Daisy's costume post



Thanks. Good to know. I have her at level 9 I will try to get her to level 10 before it ends so I can get gems instead of levelling her up. I'm sure you wont receive the 5 gems for a character reaching level 10 either so that would be a loss for me if the reward was to level her up.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> I have so much junk out in my park now (trying to see if it helps with the # of visitors I get) that it's nearly impossible to find the bots.



I know what you mean.


----------



## Pheran

This game is evil - if I sleep I'll lose my #1 (tied) leaderboard spot.


----------



## mmmears

Thanks, Gameloft.  Waiting 12 hours for that gold chest to open and to get my 12th stupid green cauldron was sure worth it.


----------



## beckylou

I havent gotten any new bots in over an hour. I've only gotten 16 total. The person in first place has 223 bots....how is this possible. In fact, she's tapped on 50 in the last hour!!


----------



## Pheran

beckylou said:


> I havent gotten any new bots in over an hour. I've only gotten 16 total. The person in first place has 223 bots....how is this possible. In fact, she's tapped on 50 in the last hour!!



Sounds like some kind of cheating, it should only be possible to have around 56 bots at this point.  You can get 8 bots every 2 hours.


----------



## RagdollSally86

mmmears said:


> Thanks, Gameloft.  Waiting 12 hours for that gold chest to open and to get my 12th stupid green cauldron was sure worth it.


No way! Hope you get better results next time! =)


----------



## DoreyAdore

Is it me or did the bots used to be black? Now they're gray making them stand out even less.


bluecruiser said:


> I'm trying this approach for the current Cannon Bots event. I didn't start collecting them until about 5 hours after the event started, which means I missed the first 2 rounds (since it's 8 cannon bots every 2 hours). I'm at 7th position right now with 8 bots and the top two on my leaderboard have just 16 bots. Will be interesting to see how it goes this time.
> How does starting late HELP you?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> I am glad you got an attraction.



Thank you, I'm currently waiting for a platinum chest to open. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## AwfullyBigAdventures

mmmears said:


> Thanks, Gameloft.  Waiting 12 hours for that gold chest to open and to get my 12th stupid green cauldron was sure worth it.



Exactly. I got a gold chest that I opened on Monday that gave me a stupid bench. My kids were in the room at the time and were very amused by my exasperated response. But I really want the Tower of Terror!


----------



## Didymus

mmmears said:


> Thanks, Gameloft.  Waiting 12 hours for that gold chest to open and to get my 12th stupid green cauldron was sure worth it.



I got a stupid cauldron from my gold chest too. I thought we were suppose to be done with the Halloween decorations. UGH! What a waste...


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

KPach525 said:


> Has anyone received the app update? I don't see any of the additional quests for Donald's fabric? Everything else reset except that (which is why I'm delaying opening the gold chest I have ready)


I just saw on the DMK twitter page that the app update will happen next week! 
https://twitter.com/disneymkingdoms/status/794599687936471040


----------



## RagdollSally86

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> Exactly. I got a gold chest that I opened on Monday that gave me a stupid bench. My kids were in the room at the time and were very amused by my exasperated response. But I really want the Tower of Terror!


Lol! My daughter cracks up at all my responses to this game, too. =) I have been there, before, getting a little bench from a platinum chest a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RagdollSally86

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> I just saw on the DMK twitter page that the app update will happen next week!
> https://twitter.com/disneymkingdoms/status/794599687936471040


I have only been playing for the past 31 days, and I'm hooked. I can't wait for the update! =)


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you, I'm currently waiting for a platinum chest to open. I'll keep you informed.



It opened and I received 7000 magic......


----------



## empresslilly

Disney_Princess83 said:


> It opened and I received 7000 magic......


Not an attraction, but not bad.   That's certainly better than a bench!

I just finished defeating Zurg this morning.  Finally!  I'm hoping I'll be able to start welcoming Minnie soon.  Does anyone remember if that happens quickly after Mickey "Checks for Minnie" for 8 hours?


----------



## supernova

After 40 levels, game play is exactly the same.  Are the levels as meaningless and pointless as they seem to be?  Why are they even built into the game?  Anyone?


----------



## karmstr112

Beccybooboo said:


> I know what you mean.


I find the benches are used by the visitors, not so much the statues or lamps. I try to use all my benches and store the other stuff.


----------



## mmmears

I sure hope this new update comes with more land.  I don't have the room to add even one more bench at this point. (And I still don't even have all the attractions).



supernova said:


> After 40 levels, game play is exactly the same.  Are the levels as meaningless and pointless as they seem to be?  Why are they even built into the game?  Anyone?



I've never noticed anything in the game that was tied to what level I'm at.  I think it's pretty unimportant.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I sure hope this new update comes with more land.  I don't have the room to add even one more bench at this point. (And I still don't even have all the attractions).



What the heck have you loaded up your park with?  I figure they gave us enough land to at least lay out all of the attractions.  The rest of the garbage can be put back into storage.  Same way levels don't matter, total guest count doesn't seem to matter anyway.  And since happiness is built through wish bubbles, what's the point of the decorations?  This whole game started off with good intentions but they really just threw a bunch of cr@p together and hoped it would stick.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> What the heck have you loaded up your park with?  I figure they gave us enough land to at least lay out all of the attractions.  The rest of the garbage can be put back into storage.  Same way levels don't matter, total guest count doesn't seem to matter anyway.  And since happiness is built through wish bubbles, what's the point of the decorations?  This whole game started off with good intentions but they really just threw a bunch of cr@p together and hoped it would stick.



Other posters have reported that the junk actually does help with happiness and also with # of guests visited, so I took it all out of storage.  I have so much junk and most of it came out of chests (I only bought what I had to to complete the quests) and I'm missing 3 gems-only attractions, plus most of the ones that come from the chests (since I get stupid things like cauldrons and lampposts from those gold ones).


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> After 40 levels, game play is exactly the same.  Are the levels as meaningless and pointless as they seem to be?  Why are they even built into the game?  Anyone?


Personally, I think that leveling up should give us more than one gem.  Where's the incentive to stick around? Loyalty and longevity should count for something. Especially seeing as leveling up when you're above level 25 or so takes a lot of time.


----------



## RagdollSally86

I am so excited to have Mrs. Incredible, from the cannon bot event! I wasn't playing this game when they previously held their Incredibles event. My daughter was so excited to see her stretching up, while walking around the park. lol


----------



## DoreyAdore

I have a suggestion for the administrators of this game. After I got TOT from a gold chest it was removed as a possible reward from gold or platinum chests from the game for me.  I totally understand this because two Towers of Terror in one park would look ludicrous!  But you know what also looks ludicrous? 14 Striped street lanterns and 9 Haunted Cauldrons.  Obviously, the developers of this game can limit certain rewards on this game.  So how about putting a cap on how many of each silly *read basically worthless* decoration that can be earned by *read cursed with* each player?  For example, after "earning" say, 5 Cauldrons, it could be removed as a possible prize, giving players better odds of winning something else *read something they WANT*.


----------



## disneym2m

DoreyAdore said:


> I have a suggestion for the administrators of this game. After I got TOT from a gold chest it was removed as a possible reward from gold or platinum chests from the game for me.  I totally understand this because two Towers of Terror in one park would look ludicrous!  But you know what also looks ludicrous? 14 Striped street lanterns and 9 Haunted Cauldrons.  Obviously, the developers of this game can limit certain rewards on this game.  So how about putting a cap on how many of each silly *read basically worthless* decoration that can be earned by *read cursed with* each player?  For example, after "earning" say, 5 Cauldrons, it could be removed as a possible prize, giving players better odds of winning something else *read something they WANT*.




Or perhaps a store to sell the extra items and earn magic. I do agree that I only need so many cauldrons, lights, etc.


----------



## darkfiry

The slightest chance to earn gems from chests (like parades) would be nice...I wouldn't even mind the excess decos lol


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Other posters have reported that the junk actually does help with happiness and also with # of guests visited, so I took it all out of storage.  I have so much junk and most of it came out of chests (I only bought what I had to to complete the quests) and I'm missing 3 gems-only attractions, plus most of the ones that come from the chests (since I get stupid things like cauldrons and lampposts from those gold ones).


But again, the guest count doesn't seem to affect game play.  And happiness only seems to come from one source... the wish bubbles.


----------



## mmmears

To a certain extent it doesn't matter.  My concessions and benches and stuff are all squeezed into nooks and crannies.  I don't see how I could fit an attraction in even if I got rid of them, since most have a pretty large footprint.  The Incredibles stuff takes up a ton of room.  Anyway, I'm really hoping for more land.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Well... a gold chest this morning and another tonight, BOTH with 2800 magic. At least it wasn't another haunted cauldron that I have no space for. lol


----------



## mmmears

RagdollSally86 said:


> Well... a gold chest this morning and another tonight, BOTH with 2800 magic. At least it wasn't another haunted cauldron that I have no space for. lol



  I agree.  At least it's better than a cauldron.  But I think there should not be any worthless prizes in the gold chest in the first place.


----------



## winterbell82

I am so excited! In two hours I will have collected enough cannon bots to get Mrs Incredible!! I just started playing a month ago so I wasn't around for the event last time to get her. Now if I can only get enough hats for Elizabeth Swan!


----------



## RagdollSally86

winterbell82 said:


> I am so excited! In two hours I will have collected enough cannon bots to get Mrs Incredible!! I just started playing a month ago so I wasn't around for the event last time to get her. Now if I can only get enough hats for Elizabeth Swan!


Oh yes! I agree about getting Elizabeth pieces. It was only a couple of days ago, that I finally got enough for her. I have been playing for about a month, as well. =) Just got Mrs. Incredible, earlier today, too!


----------



## McCoy

Anecdotally based on my own gameplay experience, I don't believe there is any connection between the number of log benches you have (or whatever dozens of decorations we've all gotten from these chests) and park attendance.  Obviously I cannot confirm that though.  I focus my park on the attractions first and foremost, and I have every attraction in the game, and I have room for at least 2-3 more, or possibly even more.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

longtime reader, first time poster here 

is anyone else wishing we could buy gems with accumulated magic? I'm at level 42 with all characters but the NBC foursome to level 10 and my 3 mil of magic seems utterly useless. Id gladly trade it (in extremely large quantities of course) for gems or use it to buy chests even.


----------



## Didymus

5....it is 5.  The number of gems you get if you have Mrs I at level 10 when you get 150 bots is 5.  Not sure if it's funny or sad, but it's 5. 
On the plus side now I can put everything I put into storage to make finding bots easier back where it belongs.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Didymus said:


> 5....it is 5.  The number of gems you get if you have Mrs I at level 10 when you get 150 bots is 5.  Not sure if it's funny or sad, but it's 5.
> On the plus side now I can put everything I put into storage to make finding bots easier back where it belongs.


We also get the 5 gems, when receiving Mrs. Incredible as the 150 bots reward. When I got her yesterday, I was surprised to receive the 5 gems, too! I think you all should have gotten a bit more gems for already having her leveled up. =)


----------



## supernova

RagdollSally86 said:


> Well... a gold chest this morning and another tonight, BOTH with 2800 magic. At least it wasn't another haunted cauldron that I have no space for. lol


 I just opened a gold chest and I DID get another cauldron.  That makes 13 that I have in storage, and only one out on display.  No need to put them all out anyway.  What's the point?


----------



## RagdollSally86

supernova said:


> I just opened a gold chest and I DID get another cauldron.  That makes 13 that I have in storage, and only one out on display.  No need to put them all out anyway.  What's the point?


Oh no! That is plain ridiculous. It's basically the same as receiving nothing extra from waiting 12 hours for a chest to open, since there is no need for a park full of them. lol. I think there are 4 out on display in mine, plenty more in storage, and even that is a bit much.


----------



## Quellman

DoreyAdore said:


> Personally, I think that leveling up should give us more than one gem.  Where's the incentive to stick around? Loyalty and longevity should count for something. Especially seeing as leveling up when you're above level 25 or so takes a lot of time.



Hamm gives you 20 gems once you complete his leveling up to number 10.  So that's a worth while goal.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Quellman said:


> Hamm gives you 20 gems once you complete his leveling up to number 10.  So that's a worth while goal.


Good to know! Thank you! =)


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

As promised, the haunted mansion is now available to be purchased for 150 gems.   Hoping for a 50% off attraction sale, which I have heard they have had in the past.


----------



## JenJen0604

Time tampering message appearing for me.  Wouldn't know how to time tamper if I wanted to.  Anyone else getting this??? 

Contacted customer service but they said its a known issue and are working on resolving.


----------



## McCoy

There is an update for the game available today on Apple devices.  It says for overall bug fixes and optimizations.  I don't notice any difference in gameplay.  FYI.


----------



## Didymus

DONT do the update. People are getting banned for no reason when they do it, myself included! I guess I can forget about being in the top 30 for bots. Ugh!!


----------



## Derwreck

JenJen0604 said:


> Time tampering message appearing for me.  Wouldn't know how to time tamper if I wanted to.  Anyone else getting this???
> 
> Contacted customer service but they said its a known issue and are working on resolving.




I have a box that says I am banned.  I didn't do anything and I can't figure out where to go to get it fixed.  Ugh.


----------



## wilkeliza

Didymus said:


> DONT do the update. People are getting banned for no reason when they do it, myself included! I guess I can forget about being in the top 30 for bots. Ugh!!





Derwreck said:


> I have a box that says I am banned.  I didn't do anything and I can't figure out where to go to get it fixed.  Ugh.



So interesting. How many times after the update did you log in before you got the banned message?


----------



## JenJen0604

I wasn't able to log in at all after the update. 

People are saying delete the app and reinstall but I am afraid to lose my progress.  I have no idea if I'm connected through Facebook or the GameCenter for back up.  So angry.


----------



## Didymus

wilkeliza said:


> So interesting. How many times after the update did you log in before you got the banned message?


 For me it happened the first time I logged in after updating.


----------



## darkfiry

JenJen0604 said:


> I wasn't able to log in at all after the update.
> 
> People are saying delete the app and reinstall but I am afraid to lose my progress.  I have no idea if I'm connected through Facebook or the GameCenter for back up.  So angry.


Did you ever click on options and click on the connect to fb button? Not sure if GameCenter is automatic since I don't have iOS


----------



## joannam

I got the "banned" message too. I went to the customer service page to file a complaint, and it says that it's a know issue on GameLoft's end and they are working to fix it.


----------



## Quellman

Hopefully they fixed the non registering of the clicking.  I am growing weary of pressing on a potion or check mark, and the screen just sit there and stare at me, nothing going on.  Sounds like I'll hold off while they get the ban hammer back in the box.


----------



## JenJen0604

darkfiry said:


> Did you ever click on options and click on the connect to fb button? Not sure if GameCenter is automatic since I don't have iOS




I feel like I did but I am not sure and I do not want to take that gamble.  So annoying though.  Was close to getting Mrs. Incredible.


----------



## purplejam

I've also done the update and now getting the banned message 
Hopefully they get it sorted out soon !!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Thanks for the warning about the update. I was able to set my phone to not automatically update apps before it had a chance to update.  Thanks again.


----------



## darkfiry

Quellman said:


> Hopefully they fixed the non registering of the clicking.  I am growing weary of pressing on a potion or check mark, and the screen just sit there and stare at me, nothing going on.  Sounds like I'll hold off while they get the ban hammer back in the box.


It's because the check mark of a character you clicked on is doing a finishing action. I agree though, it's getting really annoying since it was fine before.



JenJen0604 said:


> I feel like I did but I am not sure and I do not want to take that gamble.  So annoying though.  Was close to getting Mrs. Incredible.


Oh well  Guess you'll have to wait it out


----------



## Quellman

darkfiry said:


> It's because the check mark of a character you clicked on is doing a finishing action. I agree though, it's getting really annoying since it was fine before.
> 
> 
> Oh well  Guess you'll have to wait it out


Indeed.  With so many characters and so many actions, its easy to spend 7-10 minutes at a time sending eveyone off to do stuff.  With shorter time, I could reduce it down to much less.  Can't wait till I reach 1 mil magic and can put away all my farms.  Just attractions, a couple of stands, and then characters.  That should help some.


----------



## Derwreck

joannam said:


> I got the "banned" message too. I went to the customer service page to file a complaint, and it says that it's a know issue on GameLoft's end and they are working to fix it.



Where did you find that they are working on it?  I can't find it anywhere.  I did get a digital number in an email from them but that is all.

Thanks


----------



## darkfiry

Quellman said:


> Indeed.  With so many characters and so many actions, its easy to spend 7-10 minutes at a time sending eveyone off to do stuff.  With shorter time, I could reduce it down to much less.  Can't wait till I reach 1 mil magic and can put away all my farms.  Just attractions, a couple of stands, and then characters.  That should help some.


I finally put away half my farm because I got fed up with trying to click on those robots. I still have the long strip of land in front of space mountain filled and 2 mil should sustain me for a long time anyway. My park finally looks cleaner!


----------



## Princess4

Quellman said:


> Hopefully they fixed the non registering of the clicking.  I am growing weary of pressing on a potion or check mark, and the screen just sit there and stare at me, nothing going on.  Sounds like I'll hold off while they get the ban hammer back in the box.


its because the character is finishing an action ie wall-e gets off his house or buzz has to salute you very annoying but once you realize which actions it is you can avoid that task unless its for a coin or task.  good luck!


----------



## joannam

Derwreck said:


> Where did you find that they are working on it?  I can't find it anywhere.  I did get a digital number in an email from them but that is all.
> 
> Thanks


I clicked Customer Care in the box that popped up when I opened the game. On the page that opened, I clicked the link for Support. Then a new page popped up where it said that in DMK, the problem is on their end.


----------



## txlibrarian

My game automatically updated sometime today on my ipad now it won't upload. Don't want to delete and reinstall then lose everything as I have been playing since the first week. Anyone else having this problem? Should I wait it out hoping they are working on it?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

The game automatically updated on my iPad.  It took me a couple tries to even get it to open, and now it looks like I'm also banned for file tampering.

Oh well. I wasn't doing well in the bot challenge anyway


----------



## evilqueenmindy

txlibrarian said:


> My game automatically updated sometime today on my ipad now it won't upload. Don't want to delete and reinstall then lose everything as I have been playing since the first week. Anyone else having this problem? Should I wait it out hoping they are working on it?


Gameloft's support page lists the issue and says they are working on it.

I'd definitely wait before de/reinstalling


----------



## DoreyAdore

Quellman said:


> Hamm gives you 20 gems once you complete his leveling up to number 10.  So that's a worth while goal.


I was referring to leveling up in the game, not leveling up characters.


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for sharing the info on the update. Because of all the posts here, I was able to stop my phone's auto update.  I hope they fix it soon so that those of you affected can play again, and that this mess is not the update they were referring to when they said an update was coming out this week.


----------



## SunDial

I am not on Facebook to do the saving.  What is and where do you find Gamecenter?   Is it thru Google play or Google plus?


----------



## winterbell82

I updated the app and I guess I was one of the lucky ones that didn't get the banned notice. However it is acting super weird. Sometimes when I click on a character that has finished a task I get double tokens! Sometimes when I send a character out for a task they finish immediately and I get the rewards and can send them right back out! I know what a problem to have right! I just hope that when they fix it I don't loose anything! Anyone else having these welcomed little problems?


----------



## purplejam

txlibrarian said:


> My game automatically updated sometime today on my ipad now it won't upload. Don't want to delete and reinstall then lose everything as I have been playing since the first week. Anyone else having this problem? Should I wait it out hoping they are working on it?



I'm in the same position - it's really frustrating. Scared to uninstall and lose all my progress (I'm currently 300/something on the lifetime visitor leaderboard) I've got 4million magic and I have over time spent some real money - not much, but enough that I don't want to lose everything. 

But, don't want to wait days for it to start working again!

Dilemmas and 1st world problems lol !!


----------



## Didymus

Well it's been an entire day of being "banned" for those of us that have done the update. The bots comp is definitely out for those of us who can't access the game, I feel bad for anyone who was close to Mrs I. Hopefully things are fixed soon...


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm still locked out this morning.  I guess I'm actually working today.  Sigh.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Well my phone did the iOS update and when it came up, it updated the app. So I've been banned too (since shortly after posting my thank you ironically). Yes, it is still down this am. I did go to Gamesoft website and reported I had the problem. Will check periodically to see if it gets fixed.


----------



## JenJen0604

People are saying if you uninstall and reinstall it works.  I am too afraid to do it.

I had the game on my iPad but never played there.  When I clicked it to see if I could get around it, it gave me the option of choosing my saved game through Facebook.  I clicked it but it didn't load.  Do you think that means if I uninstall it and reinstall it it will be saved?  Anyone know high tech things??

So afraid.  Really wanted Mrs. I.


----------



## Kewz1

I'm a relatively new player who's been lurking here the last few days.  I read the posts about the update but was still saddened to wake up this morning and discover I'm now banned too. 

I already had Mrs I so I was just fighting to stay at the top of the leaderboard. 

Hoping it all gets fixed soon!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

JenJen0604 said:


> People are saying if you uninstall and reinstall it works.  I am too afraid to do it.
> 
> I had the game on my iPad but never played there.  When I clicked it to see if I could get around it, it gave me the option of choosing my saved game through Facebook.  I clicked it but it didn't load.  Do you think that means if I uninstall it and reinstall it it will be saved?  Anyone know high tech things??
> 
> So afraid.  Really wanted Mrs. I.


Yeah, I'm pretty hesitant to uninstall myself.  I've been playing this thing since close to the beginning, and I'm really afraid of losing everything.  I hope this gets resolved today.  I shudder to think what my happiness levels will be when I finally get back in there.


----------



## Valehikari

evilqueenmindy said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty hesitant to uninstall myself.  I've been playing this thing since close to the beginning, and I'm really afraid of losing everything.  I hope this gets resolved today.  I shudder to think what my happiness levels will be when I finally get back in there.


Yeah do NOT worry about happiness, it is quite easy to regain... just I'm pissed because 24h without fixing this issue is really much and I was the top leaderboard... MEH!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Iam another player than has been banned. It's so frustrating. I had no idea auto updates were on my iPad (I never auto update anything for this very reason) I doubt I'll get Mrs. Incredible now if I can't play for another day or so , I've submitted a complaint so I'll see what happens.


----------



## tazleiten12

Is the update and banning problem just on Apple or Android to?


----------



## JenJen0604

Silver Lining is they have to extend the event or something?  Give everyone Mrs Incredible?  Has to be or something.  Can't just be like too bad.  

I hope they fix it today.  Serious withdrawals lol


----------



## DoreyAdore

JenJen0604 said:


> People are saying if you uninstall and reinstall it works.  I am too afraid to do it.
> 
> I had the game on my iPad but never played there.  When I clicked it to see if I could get around it, it gave me the option of choosing my saved game through Facebook.  I clicked it but it didn't load.  Do you think that means if I uninstall it and reinstall it it will be saved?  Anyone know high tech things??
> 
> So afraid.  Really wanted Mrs. I.


You could check on your iPad and see if your game is linked to Facebook. If it is then you should be fine to uninstall/reinstall on your phone.


----------



## Kewz1

JenJen0604 said:


> Silver Lining is they have to extend the event or something?  Give everyone Mrs Incredible?  Has to be or something.  Can't just be like too bad.
> 
> I hope they fix it today.  Serious withdrawals lol



That's what I'm wondering...how are they going to make this up to everyone?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Kewz1 said:


> That's what I'm wondering...how are they going to make this up to everyone?


Maybe they'll go into Oprah mode-
You get Mrs Incredible, you get Mrs Incredible, MRS INCREDIBLES FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## fairymum

I'm scared to uninstall because I don't think I logged it into game center and I know I didn't link to FB.  I was SO close to getting Mrs. Incredible!
Im super peeved.    Wish they would at least give an ETA on the fix.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

well, I've decided to uninstall and reinstall on my phone.  Ive still got my ipad in case I lose everything.  Ill post what happens

Edit-
In spite of being way more nervous than I care to admit while watching the initial load of the game (complete with the animation from the beginning.  was holding my breath)

The game loaded from my gamecenter profile, the banned message is gone, and it appears everything has returned to normal.


----------



## JenJen0604

DoreyAdore said:


> You could check on your iPad and see if your game is linked to Facebook. If it is then you should be fine to uninstall/reinstall on your phone.


 
It wasn't linked but when I opened it, it gave me the option to choose my saved game through facebook.  Then when I chose the game, it wouldn't load and kept shutting down.  Part of me thinks its linked because if I updated automatically, then I am sure its connected to things. But i am sooo nervos.


----------



## JenJen0604

Oh my god i did it and it worked


----------



## evilqueenmindy

JenJen0604 said:


> Oh my god i did it and it worked


it's a leap of faith that can pay off.


----------



## wilkeliza

If you are on an iPhone or iPad gamecenter should be automatically linked. I'm not sure what it is on andriod though.


----------



## JenJen0604

evilqueenmindy said:


> it's a leap of faith that can pay off.



whew!  However, when I got back in... chaos in the park lol


----------



## Kewz1

JenJen0604 said:


> whew!  However, when I got back in... chaos in the park lol




This made me laugh! Glad you were successful!


----------



## Soopafly

evilqueenmindy said:


> it's a leap of faith that can pay off.



I just deleted, reinstalled and when loading it takes me into the veyr first cut scene introducing mickey mouse and the park. I quickly closed it before anything proper could load. Did this happen for you or did your park load straight away? How screwed am I now 

Edit: It works, didnt realise I had to get to downloading content screen before the park loaded. Phew.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

JenJen0604 said:


> whew!  However, when I got back in... chaos in the park lol





Soopafly said:


> I just deleted, reinstalled and when loading it takes me into the veyr first cut scene introducing mickey mouse and the park. I quickly closed it before anything proper could load. Did this happen for you or did your park load straight away? How screwed am I now


yeah, that first scene made me WAY nervous.  I had to go through that, then it was loading awhile, then when the game popped up it had the gamecenter message "welcome back *gamecenter name*" and everything was back to normal.


----------



## supernova

I think the best solution to this whole "auto update" nonsense is to get off the ridiculous iOS platform.  You bunch of sheep.


----------



## wilkeliza

supernova said:


> I think the best solution to this whole "auto update" nonsense is to get off the ridiculous iOS platform.  You bunch of sheep.



You can turn off auto update. Mine didn't auto update I chose to do it.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

During this outage time for IOS, the Cannon Fire has been acting strangely (running on a Windows phone, I know..., but I am old )   Some rounds only 6 would appear and usually only 7 would appear, I looked everywhere for the missing ones, they are just not there.  Only this morning did 8 start appearing again.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

My game updated itself this morning, luckily I did not get banned. 

I do see Merlin hanging out on Main Street though, do we have an update coming?


----------



## bellrae

Okay, so I was banned, and I reinstalled the game. I was connected to both Facebook and game centre. It will not however bring up the message to sync progress. I am stuck at the beginning with Mickey and Goofey. 

Any suggestions on how to force it to sync with the cloud version?


----------



## mmmears

Any news on them fixing the issue?  I'm afraid to update the game now, since I won't log onto Facebook and I'm worried my progress will be lost if I have to reinstall.  Even with Gamecenter I have had to do this with other games and I lost all my progress.    Not willing to chance it since there is no way I want to start over.


----------



## purplejam

I reinstalled and thankfully everything seems ok - although only loaded on my iPad too scared to try and open it in my phone too !! 

I had to watch the cartoon thing at the very start but after that my game opened up where it should be - I didn't need to log in again


----------



## darkfiry

wilkeliza said:


> If you are on an iPhone or iPad gamecenter should be automatically linked. I'm not sure what it is on andriod though.


Android is Google Play Games. It's not automatic though. You'd have to allow Play Games access to DMK first. If you have android, you can check if it's connected here: https://security.google.com/settings/security/permissions. DMK will show up on the list.



bellrae said:


> Okay, so I was banned, and I reinstalled the game. I was connected to both Facebook and game centre. It will not however bring up the message to sync progress. I am stuck at the beginning with Mickey and Goofey.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to force it to sync with the cloud version?


When you first connect to FB/Game center in the new game, it should have had an option for you to choose which save file you wanted to use (local or cloud). So...that doesn't sound good...



mmmears said:


> Any news on them fixing the issue?  I'm afraid to update the game now, since I won't log onto Facebook and I'm worried my progress will be lost if I have to reinstall.  Even with Gamecenter I have had to do this with other games and I lost all my progress.    Not willing to chance it since there is no way I want to start over.


Don't update? I still haven't and I can play fine. It doesn't look like there was any new content in the new update anyway.


----------



## bluekirty

evilqueenmindy said:


> Maybe they'll go into Oprah mode-
> You get Mrs Incredible, you get Mrs Incredible, MRS INCREDIBLES FOR EVERYONE!!!


How about they give us all a completely new character - Jack-Jack.  I always feel bad that the poor babysitter has to watch him for so long while the rest of the family is at the park.  Of course, maybe he's just hanging out at the Incredibles house.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I took the advice given here to delet and reinstall. I did my iPad first. It started with the beginning animation, then
Went to download content, then started with my correct game progress. Did the same with my iPhone with same results. Seems to be fine, although like many others, I was terrified I would lose it all. I think I have enough time to finish getting the 150 bots, but it will be close with drs appts where phones must be turned off, even if you're left sitting in exam room for 45 minutes. Oh well, it's just a game. And I enjoy it even with the occasional hiccup.


----------



## live4christp1

So on my iPhone do I just hold and delete the app to uninstall? When I do that it tells me my game data will be lost. I've had the banned message all day.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

live4christp1 said:


> So on my iPhone do I just hold and delete the app to uninstall? When I do that it tells me my game data will be lost. I've had the banned message all day.


That's what I did. Then I went to the App Store, to updates, then purchased, then not on this phone, then hit the cloud to download again. Hope this helps, and more importantly, hope it works without any problems. Good luck!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Woke up this morning and I'm still banned. I'm really nervous to delete the app and reinstall although it seems everyone has found this effective?


----------



## darkfiry

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Woke up this morning and I'm still banned. I'm really nervous to delete the app and reinstall although it seems everyone has found this effective?


Or you could wait. They made a post on Facebook saying they're working on a fix so you don't have to reinstall.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

darkfiry said:


> Or you could wait. They made a post on Facebook saying they're working on a fix so you don't have to reinstall.



I'll keep waiting for today. I'm not connected to Facebook and I've put real money into the game so I'd hate to lose it all and then have to chance up the company again. Thank you.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'll keep waiting for today. I'm not connected to Facebook and I've put real money into the game so I'd hate to lose it all and then have to chance up the company again. Thank you.


They would have pandemonium on their hands if they allowed people's progress to be lost, especially since the game has been open since May.  Or was it March?  One of those M months.


----------



## Blinkblink

bluekirty said:


> How about they give us all a completely new character - Jack-Jack.  I always feel bad that the poor babysitter has to watch him for so long while the rest of the family is at the park.  Of course, maybe he's just hanging out at the Incredibles house.



Who is the kid riding the tricycle around the house?


----------



## disneym2m

Blinkblink said:


> Who is the kid riding the tricycle around the house?




In the movie, he was a neighborhood kid who witnessed Bob pick up his car. Bob wasn't dressed as Mr. Incredible.


----------



## Skinner11

Uninstalled and reinstalled and it was successful!  I usually don't get anything but magic and benches and antlers from chests but had a gold one to open after I reinstalled and I got Tower of Terror!!!


----------



## Blinkblink

disneym2m said:


> In the movie, he was a neighborhood kid who witnessed Bob pick up his car. Bob wasn't dressed as Mr. Incredible.



Ooooh thank you! I fell asleep during the movie.  I just thought that was a younger  Incredi-kid. Then I googled Jack-Jack and realized I must be wrong.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Im still banned so given all the successful stories, I'm going to risk uninstalling and reinstalling. Wish me luck!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Im still banned so given all the successful stories, I'm going to risk uninstalling and reinstalling. Wish me luck!


I hope it works for you!!!!


----------



## Chelley00

Worked for me!


----------



## Valehikari

Chelley00 said:


> Worked for me!


And for me too fortunately


----------



## SunDial

I will just wait


----------



## Pheran

I know it's not much consolation, but if anyone loses out on Mrs. Incredible due to these problems, I will tell you that she's an awful character, at least for someone with no other Incredibles.  She's by far the most useless character I have, and to make things worse it's very difficult to obtain the items that level her up.


----------



## Pheran

darkfiry said:


> Don't update? I still haven't and I can play fine. It doesn't look like there was any new content in the new update anyway.



For me the big appeal of the update was that it gets rid of all those stupid lanterns and cauldrons from the chests.  I was lucky and didn't have any problems with it though.


----------



## Pheran

darkfiry said:


> It's because the check mark of a character you clicked on is doing a finishing action. I agree though, it's getting really annoying since it was fine before.



The non-responsiveness only happens to me when a character is talking after finishing a task.  The worst offender for this is Sarge - he'll go on for a while, with a pause in between, and sometimes repeat himself, and during that time you can't do anything.


----------



## disneym2m

Yay. The game is not banning me anymore.

For me nothing has seemed to change. I didn't lose any daily event time, all the characters were finished with quests, and chests were waiting to be found. To me nothing seems to have been added as an extra for thngame being down almost 3 days. I do have 22 hours to get 28 bots. Not sure I will make it.  Boo.


----------



## winterbell82

I agree about Mrs Incredible! I was so excited to get her because I was not around for that event. She can only do a 6 min task to earn one of her own tokens. I was finally able to get her to level 2 in hopes for more tasks. No such luck, still only one 6 min task.


----------



## Diznygrl

If you get her up to level 3, she can do an hour long task.  Although now that I think about it, if you can't buy Syndrome's Energy Rings I don't know if you can even make it to the hour long task? Hmm, I wonder how that is going to work.

After that though she is pretty much useless unless you have other Incredibles characters. She was the only character I managed (or bothered) to get during the Incredibles event, so ever since then my Mrs. I does endless rounds of the same hour long task. I could just leave her sit but 45 magic an hour is better than nothing.


----------



## winterbell82

Diznygrl said:


> If you get her up to level 3, she can do an hour long task.  Although now that I think about it, if you can't buy Syndrome's Energy Rings I don't know if you can even make it to the hour long task? Hmm, I wonder how that is going to work.
> 
> After that though she is pretty much useless unless you have other Incredibles characters. She was the only character I managed (or bothered) to get during the Incredibles event, so ever since then my Mrs. I does endless rounds of the same hour long task. I could just leave her sit but 45 magic an hour is better than nothing.




True. Makes me wonder if they will be doing another event with them soon.


----------



## Diznygrl

Well I've had the app open since before the update debacle as I was afraid if I closed out of it, it would automatically do the update and restart itself...well it looks like it updated itself last night anyway and restarted itself...now I can't get in because of this whole time tampering mess. So apparently not fixed yet.


----------



## hopemax

Yeah, I did the update and got the tampering message.  I held my breath, deleted and reinstalled.  Came back up fine, thankfully.  My Windows game updated on its own a few days ago, and I never had a tampering message.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I fell asleep last night and didn't uninstall the game. I was going to this morning, however I checked iTunes and there was an update for the game. I updated and I'm no longer banned. Everything is exactly as it was and I have three days for the bot challenge. I opened two chests,  12 and 24 hours. I received 2500 from the gold and from the platinum I received the Omnidroid Obstacle Course ride. That makes it two Incredibles rides so far (and no room in Tomorrowland to place them)


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I was finally able to get Donald's Halloween costume but should I? I'm curious, as I know I'm in the majority of people who weren’t able to get Donald's costume during the Halloween event what everyone's thoughts are on getting the costume after the fact? There’s the possibility that during the holidays there might be a new round of costumes so should I save the fabric and hate tokens for then or go for the costume now? I guess if the glitch where you can collect the tokens when upgrading/dressing a charter is still in effect I can keep Donald waiting as he's not used for granting wishes or gathering tokens and had no quests left...


----------



## supernova

I already have Mrs Incredible.  So instead of winning Mrs. Incredible and five gems, instead today I won... five gems???????


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> I already have Mrs Incredible.  So instead of winning Mrs. Incredible and five gems, instead today I won... five gems???????



Yes, that's the reward. A few people have posted about it. I'm hoping to get Mrs. Incredible since I wasn't around during the event. I would be frustrated with just 5 gems and no character. You should get at least 10 gems if you already have Mrs. Incredible.


----------



## mmmears

Hope Loneheart said:


> I was finally able to get Donald's Halloween costume but should I? I'm curious, as I know I'm in the majority of people who weren’t able to get Donald's costume during the Halloween event what everyone's thoughts are on getting the costume after the fact? There’s the possibility that during the holidays there might be a new round of costumes so should I save the fabric and hate tokens for then or go for the costume now? I guess if the glitch where you can collect the tokens when upgrading/dressing a charter is still in effect I can keep Donald waiting as he's not used for granting wishes or gathering tokens and had no quests left...



That's a great question.  I just got the last piece of fabric tonight and I haven't been able to get his costume yet.  It never even occurred to me that I might want to wait and hold on to the fabric.  Thanks for asking...


----------



## DoreyAdore

So the cannon bot challenge seems to have been extended, I think by four extra days.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

DoreyAdore said:


> So the cannon bot challenge seems to have been extended, I think by four extra days.



Yes. Since people have been banned for days it's only fair.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Yes. Since people have been banned for days it's only fair.


Agreed.


----------



## toinettec

Hope Loneheart said:


> I was finally able to get Donald's Halloween costume but should I? I'm curious, as I know I'm in the majority of people who weren’t able to get Donald's costume during the Halloween event what everyone's thoughts are on getting the costume after the fact? There’s the possibility that during the holidays there might be a new round of costumes so should I save the fabric and hate tokens for then or go for the costume now? I guess if the glitch where you can collect the tokens when upgrading/dressing a charter is still in effect I can keep Donald waiting as he's not used for granting wishes or gathering tokens and had no quests left...



I just got the last piece of fabric today, so I went ahead and started Donald up, and yup, you can still collect his things if you leave him waiting after he's done.  It's not necessarily true that they'll use the same items for additional costumes in the future, but I agree that it's not a bad idea to accumulate a few extra pieces, just in case.


----------



## toinettec

DoreyAdore said:


> So the cannon bot challenge seems to have been extended, I think by four extra days.



I think it's three days, since it was set to end tomorrow morning.  I agree the extension is fair for the banned players, so they still have a shot at the Mrs. Incredible/5 diamond individual prize, but it means that I have to keep clicking every couple of hours for extra days for no extra diamond reward, and the possibility of falling out of the top five during the extra time.  Sigh.  I was ready for this event to be over.


----------



## KPach525

Can anyone verify what iOS update number is the buggy one? The one currently in my update queue is Version 1.6.1 but I'm not sure if it is the bug laden version Or the fixed one. Thanks!!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

KPach525 said:


> Can anyone verify what iOS update number is the buggy one? The one currently in my update queue is Version 1.6.1 but I'm not sure if it is the bug laden version Or the fixed one. Thanks!!


 1.6.0 was the one I reported for being banned.


----------



## KPach525

AGoofykindagirl said:


> 1.6.0 was the one I reported for being banned.


Thank you very much! Updating now!!


----------



## mrzrich

So now that the Halloween event is over, I have all the fabric I need for Minnie and Donald's Costumes.  I am thinking about just holding onto the fabric in case there is some future event. (Christmas?)  What would you do?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I just logged into the game and received 10 gems as well as 100 happiness (which is great because my guest happiness score really dropped) for being banned for those few days.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I just logged into the game and received 10 gems as well as 100 happiness (which is great because my guest happiness score really dropped) for being banned for those few days.


I got this as well!  I wasn't out of commission for very long, but thought this was a nice gesture.


----------



## disneym2m

At 9am a box about Wanting the New Game version popped up. I hit yes. It opened another Apple box. I hit Open, brought me back to the game, the new version box popped up, I hit yes, and I am now going in circles. So when the new version game popped up I just hit no to Continue playing. I even closed the app and restarted the game.

Anyone else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

disneym2m said:


> At 9am a box about Wanting the New Game version popped up. I hit yes. It opened another Apple box. I hit Open, brought me back to the game, the new version box popped up, I hit yes, and I am now going in circles. So when the new version game popped up I just hit no to Continue playing. I even closed the app and restarted the game.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same thing?



No, I haven't experienced this. However I went straight into the iTunes Store to update, I didn't receive a notification.


----------



## disneym2m

I didn't even think to to update this way. Thank you.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> That's a great question.  I just got the last piece of fabric tonight and I haven't been able to get his costume yet.  It never even occurred to me that I might want to wait and hold on to the fabric.  Thanks for asking...



I have 2 more pieces to go.    Never even thought about this.   Think I just might wait and see.


----------



## SunDial

Where there any Android users that were affected?.   Google Play has a version 1.6.0B showing.


----------



## Didymus

Is there any word when we might get a Christmas update? The answer may help with the Donald costume dilemma


----------



## darkfiry

Didymus said:


> Is there any word when we might get a Christmas update? The answer may help with the Donald costume dilemma


IF there is one, probably not for another week, although I'm guessing most likely a week before December starts. That way the entire month of December can be the Christmas event.


----------



## KPach525

evilqueenmindy said:


> I got this as well!  I wasn't out of commission for very long, but thought this was a nice gesture.


I also got the gift, but with the kind warnings of this thread I didn't update and was not banned/affected at all. Very generous!!!


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> I also got the gift, but with the kind warnings of this thread I didn't update and was not banned/affected at all. Very generous!!!



Me, too.  Thanks for the  heads-up everyone!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

SunDial said:


> Where there any Android users that were affected?.   Google Play has a version 1.6.0B showing.


I haven't heard of any Andoid users having the issue. The latest update for iTunes is 1.6.1 which fixed the issue.


----------



## DoreyAdore

toinettec said:


> I think it's three days, since it was set to end tomorrow morning.  I agree the extension is fair for the banned players, so they still have a shot at the Mrs. Incredible/5 diamond individual prize, but it means that I have to keep clicking every couple of hours for extra days for no extra diamond reward, and the possibility of falling out of the top five during the extra time.  Sigh.  I was ready for this event to be over.


So 1st through 5th gets 25 gems but if you are fortunate enough to be number 6 you drop to 5 gems. That's quite a difference. I think it would have been nice for 6th place through maybe 10th to get 10 gems. For the record, I won't fall in the top ten I just think a gradual drop off would encourage people to play more.


----------



## KPach525

I hate to brag, but I hit the jackpot with Mrs. I, she was waiting for a level 9 upgrade and I held off until 18 hours before the event ended (originally) and 16 bots shy. So after the level up I got 3 gems, then for reaching the Mrs. I bot milestone I got the 5 gems and her level 10 level up as the reward, I got another 5 gems! Pretty surprised it worked out like I hoped!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I finally have finished the bot challenge and received Mrs. Incredible. She's fairly useless but I'm always happy to get another character. Especially since some Incredible based rides and decorations have been dropping from the treasure chests. 

Question for everyone. I have Cinderella and Elizabeth ready to be welcomed. Should I hold off and focus on the Toy Story/Zurg quests first? I don't want too many items dropping at the same time.


----------



## ArielDreams

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I finally have finished the bot challenge and received Mrs. Incredible. She's fairly useless but I'm always happy to get another character. Especially since some Incredible based rides and decorations have been dropping from the treasure chests.
> 
> Question for everyone. I have Cinderella and Elizabeth ready to be welcomed. Should I hold off and focus on the Toy Story/Zurg quests first? I don't want too many items dropping at the same time.



I have found Elizabeth to be a fairly useless character. And she was pretty expensive to welcome. I would save your magic for Roz or Pete (also expensive) in order to fight Zurg. Cinderella doesn't really factor into the main storyline but I just like having her around!


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

I'm wondering who has had the chance to welcome Pete yet? I have been playing since September and have defeated him in the beginning. Mickey is level 9 and Goofy is level 10. Pluto is level 8. Do I have to fight Zurg first? (I also feel like that's taking forever!)


----------



## mshanson3121

I havent read all the comments, but is there an update for Windows users? I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## darkfiry

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I finally have finished the bot challenge and received Mrs. Incredible. She's fairly useless but I'm always happy to get another character. Especially since some Incredible based rides and decorations have been dropping from the treasure chests.
> 
> Question for everyone. I have Cinderella and Elizabeth ready to be welcomed. Should I hold off and focus on the Toy Story/Zurg quests first? I don't want too many items dropping at the same time.


Nothing wrong with having too many items dropping at once. More characters will have something to do  But if you want to get more characters first, do the main story quests.



*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> I'm wondering who has had the chance to welcome Pete yet? I have been playing since September and have defeated him in the beginning. Mickey is level 9 and Goofy is level 10. Pluto is level 8. Do I have to fight Zurg first? (I also feel like that's taking forever!)


Welcoming Pete and Zurg after defeating them takes a while to get to so just keep doing Mickey&co and Toy Story quests and you'll get there (eventually)! Wall-e, Cinderella, and Pirates have no effect on the main story, so if you want to progress faster through the story, you can hold off on welcoming them.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

> Welcoming Pete and Zurg after defeating them takes a while to get to so just keep doing Mickey&co and Toy Story quests and you'll get there (eventually)! Wall-e, Cinderella, and Pirates have no effect on the main story, so if you want to progress faster through the story, you can hold off on welcoming them.



Thanks! I keep waiting for these Goofy quests but the only ones I got after Halloween were to visit Daisy's diner multiple times


----------



## Disney_Princess83

darkfiry said:


> Nothing wrong with having too many items dropping at once. More characters will have something to do  But if you want to get more characters first, do the main story quests.



Thank you. I'm not too worried about the actual items dropping. What's frustrating is that many characters have to do the same quest but can get 2-3 items for the same task. So it takes forever to get all the items for the two or three characters. Right now I'm trying to welcome Roz, Eve and Celia.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've received a special promo to purchase Wall E and 80 gems for $15. Is he worth the purchase? Does he help the main story line?


----------



## Blinkblink

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've received a special promo to purchase Wall E and 80 gems for $15. Is he worth the purchase? Does he help the main story line?



Eve and Wall-E are a side quest, like Cinderella and the Pirates.  They don't advance the main storyline.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Blinkblink said:


> Eve and Wall-E are a side quest, like Cinderella and the Pirates.  They don't advance the main storyline.


Thank you. I won't purchase him then. I'm hoping I get the Boo offer again.


----------



## Blinkblink

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you. I won't purchase him then. I'm hoping I get the Boo offer again.



You're welcome!  For the gem characters I think their worth is determined mostly by how much you like the character/movie they are from.  Pluto, Rex, and Maximus help with battles but aren't required.  The others are really just for your enjoyment.  

I recently bought merryweather because I love her character, she is my favorite of the 3 fairies.  The only other gem guys I have are Pluto and Zero.  Zero definitely helped make finishing the event less stressful.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Blinkblink said:


> You're welcome!  For the gem characters I think their worth is determined mostly by how much you like the character/movie they are from.  Pluto, Rex, and Maximus help with battles but aren't required.  The others are really just for your enjoyment.
> 
> I recently bought merryweather because I love her character, she is my favorite of the 3 fairies.  The only other gem guys I have are Pluto and Zero.  Zero definitely helped make finishing the event less stressful.



I have bought Pluto, Rex and Zero. I have held off purchasing all other characters for now. I would like Boo as Monsters Inc/University are two of my favourite Pixar movies. I had a deal but it came up just after I bought Zero so I held off.


----------



## DarrylR

I really wish I had had the time to level Sally all the way up during the event. I have her at 7. I've sent Jack out on the one hour quests over and over and I've not had one jar drop in a day and a half. Chests aren't giving me the jars either.


----------



## Kewz1

I have an odd question...what does the exclamation point in the yellow circle mean when it shows up on the "shop" button?


----------



## StitchSuze

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Thanks! I keep waiting for these Goofy quests but the only ones I got after Halloween were to visit Daisy's diner multiple times


 
So in order to actually welcome Pete and Zurg are we to finish ALL tasks?  Not only the ones with items to drop?  Will the tasks disappears we do them?  I am on level 29 and opened Space Mountain area.  I should have focused more on Toy Story quests and tasks instead of welcoming others that don't help with the storyline. 

I am new, playing only a month and have had so issues with the game.  I worked so hard to Welcome Oogie and was one item away and the event ended.  I was very disappointed all my hard work and progress was lost.  Also anyone get refunded for the wooden Halloween tokens?  I had 90K and only got 40 gems  Aren't they the same as magic? 

I also lost my place on the leaderboard when switching to my iPhone to capture the bots.  I got home and saved to local data and the last round of bots were gone.  I also think they should have gave everyone 25 gems.  I was one that was on top leaderboard for the days of the event was about to end with no message.  The message regarding the tampering was days later.  Again all that hard work for what, to start over????  when they extended it, that meant I had to continue.  I was already for my 25 gems and now I have to work 3 more days to keep my status.


----------



## empresslilly

Kewz1 said:


> I have an odd question...what does the exclamation point in the yellow circle mean when it shows up on the "shop" button?


It means that you have something new available to you in the store.  It might be an item that you got from a chest that you can now place or it might be that you've reached a point in the game where something new is available for purchase.


----------



## AwfullyBigAdventures

Question here- I have had it show I have a chest for over a week that I cannot find. I have looked _very _carefully and am beginning to suspect it is a glitch. Has anyone ever seen that?


----------



## bookgirl

Have you tried my two favorite 'super secret' places  I lost a number of chests in these before I realized that chests could be in the unopened zones.

The hill behind Space Mountain in the upper loop and the shaded area underneath the Space Mountain track all the way up and to the right.


----------



## AwfullyBigAdventures

bookgirl said:


> Have you tried my two favorite 'super secret' places  I lost a number of chests in these before I realized that chests could be in the unopened zones.
> 
> The hill behind Space Mountain in the upper loop and the shaded area underneath the Space Mountain track all the way up and to the right.



That was it, thank you! I never looked back there, I was only checking the unlocked land.


----------



## supernova

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> That was it, thank you! I never looked back there, I was only checking the unlocked land.





bookgirl said:


> Have you tried my two favorite 'super secret' places  I lost a number of chests in these before I realized that chests could be in the unopened zones.
> 
> The hill behind Space Mountain in the upper loop and the shaded area underneath the Space Mountain track all the way up and to the right.



As a general rule, chests are only placed in areas on which guests cannot walk.  So that includes grassy areas, the outer borders of the park, and areas that are not unlocked yet.


----------



## supernova

Hope Loneheart said:


> I was finally able to get Donald's Halloween costume but should I? I'm curious, as I know I'm in the majority of people who weren’t able to get Donald's costume during the Halloween event what everyone's thoughts are on getting the costume after the fact? There’s the possibility that during the holidays there might be a new round of costumes so should I save the fabric and hate tokens for then or go for the costume now? I guess if the glitch where you can collect the tokens when upgrading/dressing a charter is still in effect I can keep Donald waiting as he's not used for granting wishes or gathering tokens and had no quests left...





mrzrich said:


> So now that the Halloween event is over, I have all the fabric I need for Minnie and Donald's Costumes.  I am thinking about just holding onto the fabric in case there is some future event. (Christmas?)  What would you do?





Didymus said:


> Is there any word when we might get a Christmas update? The answer may help with the Donald costume dilemma


So here's my take on this whole "Donald Costume" debate.  First, there's obviously no guarantee we WILL get a Christmas costume event, nor that they will use the same fabric for the costumes.  We also don't know that it'll be Donald that is difficult to complete, although history would suggest that he is.  Now...

Saving fabric for Christmas instead of Halloween isn't going to allow you to complete the set because you'll still be missing the Halloween costume.  And I'm sure everyone playing this game is a complete-ist.  Still, if you do choose to save the fabric and go for Christmas instead, then that just goes to prove what I said way back when this whole annoying Halloween event started... no one is going to care about the Halloween costumes after Halloween.  All you wanted to do during the event was get his costume. We complained about the drop rate for weeks.  It became a tru quest we were determoned to beat. And now look where we are... two weeks after the event ended, and already we are looking for Christmas and don't care about Donald in his pumpkin costume.  So honestly, by MLK day, are we really going to care if Donald is wearing a pumpkin costume or a Christmas tree costume?  Of course not.  And by February 1st, is even going to bother going into the costume shop on Main Street?  Or will the game developers wisely just shut it down until next fall?


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> So here's my take on this whole "Donald Costume" debate.  First, there's obviously no guarantee we WILL get a Christmas costume event, nor that they will use the same fabric for the costumes.  We also don't know that it'll be Donald that is difficult to complete, although history would suggest that he is.  Now...
> 
> Saving fabric for Christmas instead of Halloween isn't going to allow you to complete the set because you'll still be missing the Halloween costume.  And I'm sure everyone playing this game is a complete-ist.  Still, if you do choose to save the fabric and go for Christmas instead, then that just goes to prove what I said way back when this whole annoying Halloween event started... no one is going to care about the Halloween costumes after Halloween.  Here we are, two weeks after the event ended, and already we are looking for Christmas and don't care about Donald in his pumpkin costume.  So honestly, by MLK day, are we really going to care if Donald is wearing a pumpkin costume or a Christmas tree costume?  Of course not.  And by February 1st, is even going to bother going into the costume shop on Main Street?  Or will the game developers wisely just shut it down until next fall?




I think the best way to handle Donald's costume is to start creating it, which takes an hour once you assemble all the pieces, but DON'T collect it when it is done.  That way, the costume is built, and you can still collect the fabric and hats for future prep in case they do something for Christmas.  Unlike the other characters Halloween costumes, Donald is a pumpkin, which is still Thanksgiving themed, so I plan on finishing/collecting his costume either on Thanksgiving so he can wear it then, or, if I refill the pieces of fabric/hats before that, I'll finish it earlier.  I've had his costume available for 9 days now, but by not collecting, I've so far collected 5 yellow fabrics, 4 blue, and 7 hats.  For me, Donald is already level 10 and I'm caught up on the storyline quests, so for now, he can stay in the costume shop since I have no need of him and all he would be doing is collecting magic.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I think the best way to handle Donald's costume is to start creating it, which takes an hour once you assemble all the pieces, but DON'T collect it when it is done.  That way, the costume is built, and you can still collect the fabric and hats for future prep in case they do something for Christmas.  Unlike the other characters Halloween costumes, Donald is a pumpkin, which is still Thanksgiving themed, so I plan on finishing/collecting his costume either on Thanksgiving so he can wear it then, or, if I refill the pieces of fabric/hats before that, I'll finish it earlier.  I've had his costume available for 9 days now, but by not collecting, I've so far collected 5 yellow fabrics, 4 blue, and 7 hats.  For me, Donald is already level 10 and I'm caught up on the storyline quests, so for now, he can stay in the costume shop since I have no need of him and all he would be doing is collecting magic.


I'm confused, but happy you are still collecting pieces.  For me, once I had a green check mark on the hats or fabric, they disappeared from game play. Yes, they reappeared once he started his one hour countdown, but none of his 12 hour quests would matter in that short period of time.  Or am I reading your post wrong.


----------



## mshanson3121

So...what now? The Halloween stuff is over, I have all the characters I can possibly get, there's no new land to open, no quests whatsoever, no new attractions I can build etc... It's getting a little boring just collecting money and characters day in and day out, with out anything new to work towards. Any idea when a new quest might come up? Or are they going to make us wait for the Christmas stuff?


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> I'm confused, but happy you are still collecting pieces.  For me, once I had a green check mark on the hats or fabric, they disappeared from game play. Yes, they reappeared once he started his one hour countdown, but none of his 12 hour quests would matter in that short period of time.  Or am I reading your post wrong.


I think she means that after she put Donald in his pumpkin costume she kept him in the costume shop and continued to gather fabric. I think. I'd appreciate confirmation of this because I, too, have all of the necessary things to get Donald's costume but have been waiting to see what comes with the next update.  I also have a platinum box I've been waiting to open until I had all the fabric for Donald. I almost opened it yesterday after I got the last piece of fabric but then I noticed that Oogie's hat and dice were two of the available prizes in a platinum box. So now I'm waiting on earning all of those before opening the box. All this strategy and I'll probably still wind up with a bench


----------



## Quellman

I did not see it in the wikia.  Does the Donal costume actually help collect anything or is it just a nice to have?


----------



## Kewz1

Claw Bots have invaded the kingdom...

Dash is rewarded after you've tapped on 200 of them!


----------



## JenJen0604

I got a notification to welcome dash with more bots *ahhhh* but have not showed up yet.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

So this basically confirms Frozen is coming for Christmas...ya'll see the popup crossword puzzle this morning?


----------



## Pheran

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> So this basically confirms Frozen is coming for Christmas...ya'll see the popup crossword puzzle this morning?



I saw that it wanted you to tweet the answer - but do you get anything for tweeting it?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Pheran said:


> I saw that it wanted you to tweet the answer - but do you get anything for tweeting it?



I didn't tweet it but the answers are all for sure Frozen themed


----------



## bookgirl

I have all the standard characters for the incredibles at max so I am honestly OVER the bots. Now offer me Mr Incrdible and I'll be a bot fan, but until then meh!


----------



## DoreyAdore

So I wonder if they'll tie in Frozone if they bring in the Frozen movie. Interesting way to tie the two movies together.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

bookgirl said:


> I have all the standard characters for the incredibles at max so I am honestly OVER the bots. Now offer me Mr Incrdible and I'll be a bot fan, but until then meh!


Do we think this is a lead up to a Syndrome re-release?


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> So...what now? The Halloween stuff is over, I have all the characters I can possibly get, there's no new land to open, no quests whatsoever, no new attractions I can build etc... It's getting a little boring just collecting money and characters day in and day out, with out anything new to work towards. Any idea when a new quest might come up? Or are they going to make us wait for the Christmas stuff?


 Sounds like we're all in the same boat.  I'm at least working on leveling Oogie Boogie to 10, and am currently at Level 7.   So at least that allows my NBC and Mother Gothel characters to do something.  The rest are all sent on the longest quests they each have available.  Over.  And over.  And over again.  What am I going to do with 2 million pieces of magic?  Open lands.  Eventually.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Do we think this is a lead up to a Syndrome re-release?


 It better be.  I've had all of the Incredibles characters since the original event, and they have been at 10 for months now.  Just missing Syndrome.  Bots?  Again?  Bah.


----------



## J24LM

Anyone know how often these bots are?


----------



## Berlioz70

J24LM said:


> Anyone know how often these bots are?




Looks like 8 every two hours - I had a set at 11:15 and 1:15. I tried to hold out starting the event so that I would be in a later Leaderboard, but as I was moving my park I hit one. UGH!


----------



## Princess4

mshanson3121 said:


> So...what now? The Halloween stuff is over, I have all the characters I can possibly get, there's no new land to open, no quests whatsoever, no new attractions I can build etc... It's getting a little boring just collecting money and characters day in and day out, with out anything new to work towards. Any idea when a new quest might come up? Or are they going to make us wait for the Christmas stuff?


same boat as you everyone is level 10.  mini challenges like bots are somewhat keeping me interested to get the gems for the next update i put away most of my buildings to find the bots over 5 mill in potions so i am only checking in every 2 hours after i start the bots tomorrow.  good luck all


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> I'm confused, but happy you are still collecting pieces.  For me, once I had a green check mark on the hats or fabric, they disappeared from game play. Yes, they reappeared once he started his one hour countdown, but none of his 12 hour quests would matter in that short period of time.  Or am I reading your post wrong.


So once I collected all the pieces and got the green check mark to start his 1hr countdown, I sent everyone out on quests to continue collecting pieces since now I was "empty" of pieces again.  Once the 1 hour lapsed, DON'T collect Donald.  Leave him in the costume shop.  Until you collect him from the costume shop which "completes" building his costume, you can still collect all his fabric and hats up to the original number required to build his costume the first time.  15/15/25? If Donald is still in the costume shop, he can't go on quests at all, so as long as you don't need him for anything, the system works.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Quellman said:


> I did not see it in the wikia.  Does the Donal costume actually help collect anything or is it just a nice to have?



It did help during the Halloween event, but currently I think it someone said it does nothing.  Possibly later on it will open up being able to do a quest or get certain tokens, but not sure yet.


----------



## bookgirl

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Do we think this is a lead up to a Syndrome re-release?




Maybe?  I was very new to the game during the first Incredibles event happened, so I didn't really work at it.  I would like to complete the storyline (Mr. Incredible and Syndrome), but I think Frozen will be the next event.


----------



## AJ1983

When I opened the game the event was at 5 d 19 hours so hopefully the whole "start late" trick will work


----------



## martinp13

PrincessS121212 said:


> So once I collected all the pieces and got the green check mark to start his 1hr countdown, I sent everyone out on quests to continue collecting pieces since now I was "empty" of pieces again.  Once the 1 hour lapsed, DON'T collect Donald.  Leave him in the costume shop.  Until you collect him from the costume shop which "completes" building his costume, you can still collect all his fabric and hats up to the original number required to build his costume the first time.  15/15/25? If Donald is still in the costume shop, he can't go on quests at all, so as long as you don't need him for anything, the system works.


Thanks for the detailed explanation... makes perfect sense, using a legal "loophole" in the game.


----------



## supernova

Warm hugs.  Crap. We're in  for a Frozen update.


----------



## Jhondy210

So I got the notice about bots for dash and I hit lets play or whatever was on the pop up but no bots showed up...do I have to get something to a certain level for the bots to appear? Anyone else having this problem?


Never mind...they just took like 10 minutes to appear


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Jhondy210 said:


> So I got the notice about bots for dash and I hit lets play or whatever was on the pop up but no bots showed up...do I have to get something to a certain level for the bots to appear? Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> 
> Never mind...they just took like 10 minutes to appear



Same thing happened to me, it seems to take while to kick in


----------



## DarrylR

Just want to b*#!h about the chests again. I have every character. They are all at level 10 except for Sally at 8. I have no missions and every single non-chest attraction. I have 4.5 millions in magic. That's FOUR AND A HALF MILLION in useless magic. In the last week I found two gold and one platinum chest. Two contained magic and one contained like my twentieth lamppost. Splash Mountain is officially my white whale.


----------



## DoreyAdore

DarrylR said:


> Just want to b*#!h about the chests again. I have every character. They are all at level 10 except for Sally at 8. I have no missions and every single non-chest attraction. I have 4.5 millions in magic. That's FOUR AND A HALF MILLION in useless magic. In the last week I found two gold and one platinum chest. Two contained magic and one contained like my twentieth lamppost. Splash Mountain is officially my white whale.


Call me Ishmael.


----------



## mshanson3121

DarrylR said:


> Just want to b*#!h about the chests again. I have every character. They are all at level 10 except for Sally at 8. I have no missions and every single non-chest attraction. I have 4.5 millions in magic. That's FOUR AND A HALF MILLION in useless magic. In the last week I found two gold and one platinum chest. Two contained magic and one contained like my twentieth lamppost. Splash Mountain is officially my white whale.



Can we get an Amen?


----------



## mshanson3121

Just to quell my boredom, I may demolish my Kingdom and rebuild/rearrange it. Might as well do something.


----------



## Quellman

mshanson3121 said:


> Just to quell my boredom, I may demolish my Kingdom and rebuild/rearrange it. Might as well do something.


It's what I plan on doing.  Put all the short time items together, and all the 12+ hour attractions together.  This way I can avoid scrolling around the park for hours.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Quellman said:


> It's what I plan on doing.  Put all the short time items together, and all the 12+ hour attractions together.  This way I can avoid scrolling around the park for hours.


Ohhhhhhh...smart strategy! I may have to steal it!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Hope everyone that doesnt have the Incredibles yet is enjoying getting to unlock these characters. 

My Dash is at level 7 and since the Incredibles event started I can only collect his trophies in bronze chests. The other characters can no longer collect this item for him. I have had ample bronze chests and have only got 1 trophy for him so far. I was hoping to level him up like I did Mrs Incredible to get the gems before the bots challenge is over. Doesnt look like it is going to happen. Is anyone else struggling with this?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Snow white and Prince Charming would be good characters for them to add. Having the original villian the Evil Queen, to battle. If we got all seven dwarfs to unlock that would keep us all busy for a while haha.


----------



## Skinner11

I was super tapping to collect my magic and accidentally clicked on buy magic with gems!  Wasted 100 gems on magic is didn't need!    I wish there was an undo button!


----------



## emilyhuff

did anyone else just get 10 gems and 100 happiness? There was nothing associated with it, they just popped up!!!


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Skinner11 said:


> I was super tapping to collect my magic and accidentally clicked on buy magic with gems!  Wasted 100 gems on magic is didn't need!    I wish there was an undo button!


I completely agree.  There should be a confirmation button on any gem purchase.  I accidentally tapped on a task cool down that cost me a bunch of gems.


----------



## bluekirty

emilyhuff said:


> did anyone else just get 10 gems and 100 happiness? There was nothing associated with it, they just popped up!!!


Probably just a delay in you getting those rewards from the technical glitch with the last version.  Everyone got 10 gems and 100 happiness in case they weren't able to log in.  I think there was a splash screen about it, but if your rewards were delayed somehow, maybe it didn't show up.


----------



## FoSho7787

I've been holding out on upgrades for most of my Level 9 characters since I don't have to collect anymore items for them. I'm finally leveling up Dash so that I can have him at level 10 before I reach 200 Bots! Only 3 hours left on the upgrade and a hundred bots to go! Think I'll make it?? LOL.
Also, I wish I could level NBC faster because I feel like they will have quests for other items coming up soon. Oogie's ears are dropping SO SLOWLY. Next event, I'm getting everyone to level 10 during the event! Much cheaper!!


----------



## Princess4

Quellman said:


> It's what I plan on doing.  Put all the short time items together, and all the 12+ hour attractions together.  This way I can avoid scrolling around the park for hours.


i did this its very hard to do but it can be done i actually made a list of all the attractions by collect times to ensure i have them all together  i posted it in the facebook page when i am home i can post it here good luck


----------



## Princess4

AJ1983 said:


> When I opened the game the event was at 5 d 19 hours so hopefully the whole "start late" trick will work


i did the late trick waited over a day and after a few collects i am #3 good luck


----------



## Pheran

I got Syndrome's Energy Rings out of a platinum chest this morning, which made me very happy as it unlocked a 1-hour quest for Mrs. Incredible.  So she's not so incredibly annoying anymore.  I just hope that Dash is able to get some of her items because it's very painful to get them now.

I'm looking forward to the Frozen event, at least I won't be starting late like I did for Halloween.


----------



## Didymus

Fell from 15 to 59 in the bots overnight, worth the good night sleep lol! I'm excited that they are hinting at Frozen, my 5 year old Great-niece collects my magic for me when we are together and she will love to see Elsa, Anna and Olaf! Is there any word on when the update might happen?


----------



## Aeriee

I downloaded this game the first day it launched, and honestly did not really like it. I played a couple days, then forgot about it until the incredibles event came around, and that's when I started really playing and haven't stopped since. That's also when I found the Dis board and saw that people where already complaining about how they are finished with the main storyline and how they are bored. I thought to myself that maybe it's a good thing I stopped playing because sure enough by the time I finished the main story they would have adventuland open.... or so I thought. I'm done with the main storyline, and I even had interruptions like the incredibles event, NBC event, and the frenzy to unlock the Cinderella characters and pirates of the Caribbean characters, and still no adventure land! All I can do know is pass my time by upgrading all the my characters to level 10 ( I have them all except Rex, wall-e, jack and syndrom ) and hope that they open up adventure and soon! Even though I am excited for the frozen event, I just wish they would do away with the events just until they open up adventuland. Maybe that's just me though!


----------



## mrzrich

FoSho7787 said:


> I've been holding out on upgrades for most of my Level 9 characters since I don't have to collect anymore items for them. I'm finally leveling up Dash so that I can have him at level 10 before I reach 200 Bots! Only 3 hours left on the upgrade and a hundred bots to go! Think I'll make it?? LOL.



Upgrading him to 10 doesn't matter.  I upgrades Mrs. I to 10 before getting the 150 bots, and I got the same 5 gems that everybody else got.    I should have left her at 9.  the 150 bots would have given me the level 10 upgrade plus the 5 gems


----------



## FoSho7787

mrzrich said:


> Upgrading him to 10 doesn't matter.  I upgrades Mrs. I to 10 before getting the 150 bots, and I got the same 5 gems that everybody else got.    I should have left her at 9.  the 150 bots would have given me the level 10 upgrade plus the 5 gems


I had Helen at Level 9 when I reached the goal on the last event. I only received an upgrade to level 10 for her (which always gives you 5 gems).


----------



## Princess4

here is a link about the frozen update https://jaysenheadleywrites.wordpre...nd-whats-next/?iframe=true&theme_preview=true  Love the comment from this site "I think behind space mountain will be opened for this one and then the next event will unlock the land behind it’s a small world and that could be a beauty and the beast event as the fountain from the village is already there and the live action movie will be coming out"  kinda makes sense to me what do you all think?


----------



## SunDial

I got 10 gems for Dash tonight.   That was nicer that Mrs I.


----------



## mshanson3121

Princess4 said:


> here is a link about the frozen update https://jaysenheadleywrites.wordpre...nd-whats-next/?iframe=true&theme_preview=true  Love the comment from this site "I think behind space mountain will be opened for this one and then the next event will unlock the land behind it’s a small world and that could be a beauty and the beast event as the fountain from the village is already there and the live action movie will be coming out"  kinda makes sense to me what do you all think?



Yay! Sorry, we still love Frozen here, so I'm excited about the prospect!


----------



## Didymus

Got my "birthday" gift this morning and now Dash! It's a good day in DMK!


----------



## supernova

Oh wonderful.  Magic that I have no need for, a hat stand that I have no room for, and a topiary that I have no use for.  Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Didymus

supernova said:


> Oh wonderful.  Magic that I have no need for, a hat stand that I have no room for, and a topiary that I have no use for.  Thanks but no thanks.



Holy negativity! I hope you aren't like that when people give you gifts in your day to day life...


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

Hello everyone! I've been lurking around for a bit, reading the entire thread before creating an account!
Anyway, I started playing between the addition of Pirates and the NBC event, managed to get Jack and Zero, with my only current welcoming quest being for Sulley, so I'm waaaaay behind all of you guys!
I must say that I loved the NBC event, as well as the general luck I tend to have, considering that I managed to get ToT, Syndrome's Zero Point Energy Rings, the Omnidroid Obstacle course and Prince Charming's gloves all from found chests! And I'm pretty stoked at the current mini events giving me a shot at the Incredibles after all!


----------



## Quellman

AkaneNagamiya said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking around for a bit, reading the entire thread before creating an account!
> Anyway, I started playing between the addition of Pirates and the NBC event, managed to get Jack and Zero, with my only current welcoming quest being for Sulley, so I'm waaaaay behind all of you guys!
> I must say that I loved the NBC event, as well as the general luck I tend to have, considering that I managed to get ToT, Syndrome's Zero Point Energy Rings, the Omnidroid Obstacle course and Prince Charming's gloves all from found chests! And I'm pretty stoked at the current mini events giving me a shot at the Incredibles after all!


Nice haul!


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

AkaneNagamiya said:


> Hello everyone! I've been lurking around for a bit, reading the entire thread before creating an account!
> Anyway, I started playing between the addition of Pirates and the NBC event, managed to get Jack and Zero, with my only current welcoming quest being for Sulley, so I'm waaaaay behind all of you guys!
> I must say that I loved the NBC event, as well as the general luck I tend to have, considering that I managed to get ToT, Syndrome's Zero Point Energy Rings, the Omnidroid Obstacle course and Prince Charming's gloves all from found chests! And I'm pretty stoked at the current mini events giving me a shot at the Incredibles after all!



Wow! You got really lucky! Welcome & glad to hear you enjoy the game!!


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Didymus said:


> Got my "birthday" gift this morning and now Dash! It's a good day in DMK!



Same here! I love the surprise gifts - makes it more "magical" somehow


----------



## Disney_Princess83

The birthday gift was a nice surprise. Happy Birthday Mickey! 

I'm not sure I'll manage to unlock Dash. I've been behind in the robot challenge and I'm at another conference this weekend so I'll be busy there. I only need another 70 so hopefully I can manage that over the weekend. Really tempted to set my alarm and play during the night so I can get him.


----------



## supernova

Didymus said:


> Holy negativity! I hope you aren't like that when people give you gifts in your day to day life...


No, I would be the same if someone tried to gift me smarts, wit, charm, and good looks.  I've got all of those things in abundance at this point.  Do I really need more??


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The birthday gift was a nice surprise. Happy Birthday Mickey!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll manage to unlock Dash. I've been behind in the robot challenge and I'm at another conference this weekend so I'll be busy there. I only need another 70 so hopefully I can manage that over the weekend. Really tempted to set my alarm and play during the night so I can get him.


Only two days left.  Get tapping!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Only two days left.  Get tapping!



Thank you. I'm going to try. Here's hoping!


----------



## Didymus

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The birthday gift was a nice surprise. Happy Birthday Mickey!
> 
> I'm not sure I'll manage to unlock Dash. I've been behind in the robot challenge and I'm at another conference this weekend so I'll be busy there. I only need another 70 so hopefully I can manage that over the weekend. Really tempted to set my alarm and play during the night so I can get him.


Bathroom breaks every two hours  you got this!!


----------



## Didymus

supernova said:


> No, I would be the same if someone tried to gift me smarts, wit, charm, and good looks.  I've got all of those things in abundance at this point.  Do I really need more??


I guess I was raised differently, to be gracious no matter what the gift is, needed or not.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Didymus said:


> Bathroom breaks every two hours  you got this!!



Thank you. I might very well do this. Since I missed the Incredibles event, I would really like to collect them. 200 is just so many! 150 is manageable.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I caved and bought Boo and the gems. Monsters Inc is my favourite Pixar movie and I hadn't bought anything since the start of the Halloween event.


----------



## mshanson3121

Didymus said:


> I guess I was raised differently, to be gracious no matter what the gift is, needed or not.



Really? You're picking an argument over character based on a comment made about a silly, online game? Did your parents forget the "judge not" lesson when teaching you to be gracious?


----------



## KPach525

Exciting morning here! I finally collected my last blue fabric for Donald's costume, have ALL his hats for the costume and level 10 upgrade, so now it's time to open 2 Gold and 1 Platinum chest I've been hoarding the past 2 weeks. Seriously hoping odds are in my favor now for ToT or SM!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> Exciting morning here! I finally collected my last blue fabric for Donald's costume, have ALL his hats for the costume and level 10 upgrade, so now it's time to open 2 Gold and 1 Platinum chest I've been hoarding the past 2 weeks. Seriously hoping odds are in my favor now for ToT or SM!!



Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## RagdollSally86

I was excited to get Dash, yesterday! I am so glad that Internet is not needed to check this game because all day and night Wednesday and into Thursday, my Mama and I were at the Hospital waiting for my bestfriend/Sister to have her baby! Every couple of hours, we would check our claw bots and count down to getting Dash, lol. Our tablets had issues connecting to the WiFi at the hospital. My Sister had to have a C Section, but has a healthy baby Boy! 5 lbs 11oz. ♡ Mommy and baby are doing great!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

RagdollSally86 said:


> I was excited to get Dash, yesterday! I am so glad that Internet is not needed to check this game because all day and night Wednesday and into Thursday, my Mama and I were at the Hospital waiting for my bestfriend/Sister to have her baby! Every couple of hours, we would check our claw bots and count down to getting Dash, lol. Our tablets had issues connecting to the WiFi at the hospital. My Sister had to have a C Section, but has a healthy baby Boy! 5 lbs 11oz. ♡ Mommy and baby are doing great!



Congratulations on the new addition to the family (And getting Dash too!)


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> Exciting morning here! I finally collected my last blue fabric for Donald's costume, have ALL his hats for the costume and level 10 upgrade, so now it's time to open 2 Gold and 1 Platinum chest I've been hoarding the past 2 weeks. Seriously hoping odds are in my favor now for ToT or SM!!



Congratulations!  I hope you get something good this time.  I finally got Donald into his costume and collected what I needed to level Oogie up, so I held off on that one to open a couple gold chests.  All I got was magic.  Better than a lamp post, but not something I need.  UGH.  I will never get those rides this way.  I hope you get lucky and get them!


----------



## mmmears

So I finally have Oogie at Level 9 - OMG it takes so long to get his stuff, not like Donald, but wow.  Not really complaining though, since I have nothing better to do with my NBC characters, but I'm surprised it's taking so long considering he isn't really an important character in the game itself.


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

mshanson3121 said:


> Yay! Sorry, we still love Frozen here, so I'm excited about the prospect!



A new pop-up on my game this morning had a "fill in the blank" that showed "Do You Want To Build A Snowman?" Another hint that Frozen is coming!! Yay!


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

RagdollSally86 said:


> I was excited to get Dash, yesterday! I am so glad that Internet is not needed to check this game because all day and night Wednesday and into Thursday, my Mama and I were at the Hospital waiting for my bestfriend/Sister to have her baby! Every couple of hours, we would check our claw bots and count down to getting Dash, lol. Our tablets had issues connecting to the WiFi at the hospital. My Sister had to have a C Section, but has a healthy baby Boy! 5 lbs 11oz. ♡ Mommy and baby are doing great!



Congratulations on both additions! 

I'm happy to note that I got Dash today as well, so that's two Incredibles down!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> So I finally have Oogie at Level 9 - OMG it takes so long to get his stuff, not like Donald, but wow.  Not really complaining though, since I have nothing better to do with my NBC characters, but I'm surprised it's taking so long considering he isn't really an important character in the game itself.


Same here, only I'm at 8.  Zero is hardly dropping tokens for me, but I've had better luck with Jack and sometimes Sally.  Wish there were other characters besides Mother Gothel that could help with these tokens.  At least I got a red die from a silver chest.


----------



## Kjr928

Is there any way to connect with other players on this game? My brother also plays and it would be cool to visit each other's parks.


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Kjr928 said:


> Is there any way to connect with other players on this game? My brother also plays and it would be cool to visit each other's parks.



I think all you have to do is press the "social" button next to the "chests" button on the main screen. Once it loads, look at the bottom right of the screen and click the blue button with the "+" and it will let you add a friend who is also playing the game!! Then you can visit their park and see it anytime. Even better is that every 24 hours you can collect some magic from their park too!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Thanks to the bots, I got Dash to level 10 today!  I was kinda lazy upgrading my characters, and still had most of the Incredibles in the 8-9 range.  I'm down to Syndrome as the last one at level 9, other than 3 of the NBC characters.  Hoping there is new content by the time I'm completely finished.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm away at a conference this weekend, however I just managed to get Dash! I'm excited since I missed the event. 

Two 12 hour chests yielded a Mine Jewel Display and glasses for Roz.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm away at a conference this weekend, however I just managed to get Dash! I'm excited since I missed the event.
> 
> Two 12 hour chests yielded a Mine Jewel Display and glasses for Roz.


Yay!! Glad you got Dash! And, with 1 day to spare. lol. I just opened a gold chest and got magic... Have 10 minutes left for another one and wondering what it will be.


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> Exciting morning here! I finally collected my last blue fabric for Donald's costume, have ALL his hats for the costume and level 10 upgrade, so now it's time to open 2 Gold and 1 Platinum chest I've been hoarding the past 2 weeks. Seriously hoping odds are in my favor now for ToT or SM!!


Well first gold gave a banner lamp, and the platinum gave me antlers, but the second gold gave me the Sea Serpent Swing which is close to what I wanted. One more gold found this morning, likely leading to more disappointment. I truly hope they reorganize these in the next update.


----------



## RagdollSally86

I'm a little frustrated because I can't seem to get my last Pete piece. No matter how many characters I have trying for it, they all come up empty. Goofy even says, "What do ya know, I did it!" No goofy, you sure did not, go right back in Daisy's diner, with Mickey, and try again. Lol.


----------



## RagdollSally86

RagdollSally86 said:


> I'm a little frustrated because I can't seem to get my last Pete piece. No matter how many characters I have trying for it, they all come up empty. Goofy even says, "What do ya know, I did it!" No goofy, you sure did not, go right back in Daisy's diner, with Mickey, and try again. Lol.


Well, it was Celia and Mike that got the last piece for Pete! In 8 hours, I will be sleeping by then, Pete will arrive and my story can finally continue. Yay! lol. But, I thought we could collect pieces for characters while they are making and upgrading. After Pete started making for 8 hours, I still had others working on his Mickey hats, but it won't let me collect them whIle he is in his 8 hour initial to be made... but, it is still collecting those red Mickey balloon pieces ahead of him getting here. Because, I know when Woody upgraded to level 9 for 16 hours, I already had all his pieces to immediately be ready when he was finished and going for his 24 hour level 10 upgrade. Anyhow, just weird about Pete, I guess.


----------



## mrzrich

FoSho7787 said:


> I've been holding out on upgrades for most of my Level 9 characters since I don't have to collect anymore items for them. I'm finally leveling up Dash so that I can have him at level 10 before I reach 200 Bots! Only 3 hours left on the upgrade and a hundred bots to go! Think I'll make it?? LOL.!





mrzrich said:


> Upgrading him to 10 doesn't matter.  I upgrades Mrs. I to 10 before getting the 150 bots, and I got the same 5 gems that everybody else got.    I should have left her at 9.  the 150 bots would have given me the level 10 upgrade plus the 5 gems



 I left Dash at level 9 and collected the 200 Bots, got the level 10 upgrade and 10 gems.


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> I left Dash at level 9 and collected the 200 Bots, got the level 10 upgrade and 10 gems.


Wonderful.  Now you can look forward to sending him to "Dash around town" every six hours.  Ho hum.


----------



## bookgirl

supernova said:


> Wonderful.  Now you can look forward to sending him to "Dash around town" every six hours.  Ho hum.



You really don't seem to enjoy this very much  Hope the next update gives you something fun to do.



mrzrich said:


> I left Dash at level 9 and collected the 200 Bots, got the level 10 upgrade and 10 gems.



Congrats.  I didn't do a great job during the Incredibles event so while my characters are at 10. I didn't get Mr Incredible. I hope the offer him in a bot game.


----------



## Beccybooboo

RagdollSally86 said:


> Well, it was Celia and Mike that got the last piece for Pete! In 8 hours, I will be sleeping by then, Pete will arrive and my story can finally continue. Yay! lol. But, I thought we could collect pieces for characters while they are making and upgrading. After Pete started making for 8 hours, I still had others working on his Mickey hats, but it won't let me collect them whIle he is in his 8 hour initial to be made... but, it is still collecting those red Mickey balloon pieces ahead of him getting here. Because, I know when Woody upgraded to level 9 for 16 hours, I already had all his pieces to immediately be ready when he was finished and going for his 24 hour level 10 upgrade. Anyhow, just weird about Pete, I guess.



Its been a while since I welcomed Pete so I can't remember what he needs for his first level up but it may be that some items are not needed.. he may only need his brown hats not mickey ears. 
I have found this to be the case with others..example with Mother Gothel no one could collect her mickey ears it turned out she only needed a sword for her first level up.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

RagdollSally86 said:


> Well, it was Celia and Mike that got the last piece for Pete! In 8 hours, I will be sleeping by then, Pete will arrive and my story can finally continue. Yay! lol. But, I thought we could collect pieces for characters while they are making and upgrading. After Pete started making for 8 hours, I still had others working on his Mickey hats, but it won't let me collect them whIle he is in his 8 hour initial to be made... but, it is still collecting those red Mickey balloon pieces ahead of him getting here. Because, I know when Woody upgraded to level 9 for 16 hours, I already had all his pieces to immediately be ready when he was finished and going for his 24 hour level 10 upgrade. Anyhow, just weird about Pete, I guess.





Beccybooboo said:


> Its been a while since I welcomed Pete so I can't remember what he needs for his first level up but it may be that some items are not needed.. he may only need his brown hats not mickey ears.



You can collect items necessary for characters to upgrade while you are welcoming them. The reason you can't collect Mickey hats for Pete while welcoming him is because he doesn't need the Mickey hats. All Pete needs to level up to 2 is 1 hat, 10 Mickey Balloons and 2000 Magic.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Beccybooboo said:


> Its been a while since I welcomed Pete so I can't remember what he needs for his first level up but it may be that some items are not needed.. he may only need his brown hats not mickey ears.
> I have found this to be the case with others..example with Mother Gothel no one could collect her mickey ears it turned out she only needed a sword for her first level up.


Oh, cool! Good to know. I didn't even think about that. Thank you!


----------



## RagdollSally86

Disney_Princess83 said:


> You can collect items necessary for characters to upgrade while you are welcoming them. The reason you can't collect Mickey hats for Pete while welcoming him is because he doesn't need the Mickey hats. All Pete needs to level up to 2 is 1 hat, 10 Mickey Balloons and 2000 Magic.


Thank you, so much! I hadn't even thought about that. I was just making sure that I'm not going crazy. Lol Because, that last Mickey hat for him was tough to collect! =)


----------



## Beccybooboo

RagdollSally86 said:


> Oh, cool! Good to know. I didn't even think about that. Thank you!



Your welcome.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

RagdollSally86 said:


> I'm a little frustrated because I can't seem to get my last Pete piece. No matter how many characters I have trying for it, they all come up empty. Goofy even says, "What do ya know, I did it!" No goofy, you sure did not, go right back in Daisy's diner, with Mickey, and try again. Lol.



I still need 4 of his hats =(
Ive been playing 3 months and feel like I haven't progressed at all! Hearing people on here (or reading, lol), saying they'really bored and have everything open makes me feel so behind!


----------



## mmmears

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> I still need 4 of his hats =(
> Ive been playing 3 months and feel like I haven't progressed at all! Hearing people on here (or reading, lol), saying they'really bored and have everything open makes me feel so behind!



Hang in there.  I started playing a couple of months after most people did and I remember feeling "behind" all the time and couldn't imagine what it was like to be finished with all the open quests.  The updates don't happen very often, and I was able to catch up and now I've been sitting here with little to do like the others.  If you keep playing you'll catch up, too.


----------



## Pheran

Well, I had to wake up every 2 hours last night (first time I've done that) but I managed to finish #27 on my bots leaderboard so I got 5 gems at the end!  I've definitely had enough bots for now.  Give me until Thanksgiving to get other things moving and then bring on Frozen.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> Well, I had to wake up every 2 hours last night (first time I've done that) but I managed to finish #27 on my bots leaderboard so I got 5 gems at the end!  I've definitely had enough bots for now.  Give me until Thanksgiving to get other things moving and then bring on Frozen.


Waking up every two hours? You do realize this is just a silly online game, yes?


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Waking up every two hours? You do realize this is just a silly online game, yes?


I have to agree.  Forty gems can be purchased for $1.99, roughly five cents a gem.  Speaking for myself, my sleep is worth far more than five gems, which equates to twenty five cents.  But I do so LOVE a good nights sleep!


----------



## PrincessS121212

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> I still need 4 of his hats =(
> Ive been playing 3 months and feel like I haven't progressed at all! Hearing people on here (or reading, lol), saying they'really bored and have everything open makes me feel so behind!



Don't worry!  You WILL catch up!  I started the game a month after it released and thought I would never catch up to everyone, but I finally did during the incredibles event.  Just play as much as you can during the live events so you don't lose out on limited edition things and focus more on the quests and less on leveling up the characters past level 4 or so.  I can tell you that though there is a lull in getting ready to welcome Pete, there is a crazy rush towards the end where many people end up welcoming Roz, Celia, and then starting on Tangled/Sleeping Beauty quests simultaneously, so you end up having a lot to do at once which catches you up quickly.  If you focus on the storyline, you often find you'll be able to send side characters on quests for tokens and collect them without making that your main focus, keeping you progressing without you even focusing on it!


----------



## McCoy

With Frozen soon taking over the Kingdom, I am hoping the new update will provide heated cabanas I can put right next to Space Mountain, so my park's visitors can escape from the cold.  I am fairly certain this would make my park's happiness and attendance go through the roof.


----------



## wilkeliza

I missed Dash by far too few bots for it not to be frustrating. I have a real life outside of this game and can't log in every 2 hours to defeat some bots or do some silly task. I often set the 6-8 hour tasks for work. I'm starting to remember why I stopped playing the first time. I like games you can drop in and out of when convenient and not have time sensitive tasks.


----------



## Pheran

supernova said:


> Waking up every two hours? You do realize this is just a silly online game, yes?



Yes, I do, but mostly the reason I did that is my daughter is also playing, and she wasn't going to get Dash unless I got her bots every 2 hours that last night.  The 5 gems was just a bonus for me.  It was a Saturday night so it wasn't like I was losing sleep before work or anything.  But I certainly would not do it on a regular basis.

On the bad side, I accidentally unlocked Daisy's Halloween costume (leveled her to 5) right before opening a gold chest.  You can guess what came out of that chest.


----------



## DarrylR

Man, if a fire ever breaks out in my park I'm going to be fine with the 40 fire hydrants I've received from chests. Seriously, the last 5 gold or platinum chests have given me only magic and a lamppost and I'm just shy of 5 million magic. I don't think I'm ever going to see what Tower of Terror looks like.


----------



## mmmears

DarrylR said:


> Man, if a fire ever breaks out in my park I'm going to be fine with the 40 fire hydrants I've received from chests. Seriously, the last 5 gold or platinum chests have given me only magic and a lamppost and I'm just shy of 5 million magic. I don't think I'm ever going to see what Tower of Terror looks like.



I know the feeling.  My park is very fire-safe.  And also VERY, very well lit with tons of lampposts.   I am still "waiting" for ToT and Splash Mountain, although at this point I do not believe I will ever get them.  But, on the bright side, my guests have no problems finding a bench to rest on, or a concession to buy from.


----------



## littlebearfan

I missed Dash too - by about 40 bots!  I did win a few gems. I just started playing 5 days ago, so to all of you who have been playing a while, does the game give more chances to get the same character as a prize? I am hoping to have another chance to get Dash.

Do you only get 1 chance to buy characters in a special offer bundle, or do they come around again?  I bought Pluto but skipped Rex - which I am now regretting (just a bit)!


----------



## wilkeliza

littlebearfan said:


> I missed Dash too - by about 40 bots!  I did win a few gems. I just started playing 5 days ago, so to all of you who have been playing a while, does the game give more chances to get the same character as a prize? I am hoping to have another chance to get Dash.
> 
> Do you only get 1 chance to buy characters in a special offer bundle, or do they come around again?  I bought Pluto but skipped Rex - which I am now regretting (just a bit)!



Everything comes back around at some point so don't regret not getting it the first time.


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Pheran said:


> Yes, I do, but mostly the reason I did that is my daughter is also playing, and she wasn't going to get Dash unless I got her bots every 2 hours that last night.  The 5 gems was just a bonus for me.  It was a Saturday night so it wasn't like I was losing sleep before work or anything.  But I certainly would not do it on a regular basis.
> 
> On the bad side, I accidentally unlocked Daisy's Halloween costume (leveled her to 5) right before opening a gold chest.  You can guess what came out of that chest.



Do not feel like you have to justify how or why you play the game. It's awesome that you and your daughter play together!! Very sweet of you to wake up to win the game for her, if that's what you want to do! Congrats on Dash & the gems!! and good luck on Daisy's costume - I had the same experience with chests. I am hopeful that the Frozen event will use the same fabric and that those recent fabric swatches will go to better use.

Did you notice that Elsa's scepter and orb from her Coronation Day are in the background of the Costume Shop?? It's possible they were there before, but that gives me hope for Christmas / Winter / Frozen costumes!


----------



## supernova

DarrylR said:


> Man, if a fire ever breaks out in my park I'm going to be fine with the 40 fire hydrants I've received from chests. Seriously, the last 5 gold or platinum chests have given me only magic and a lamppost and I'm just shy of 5 million magic. I don't think I'm ever going to see what Tower of Terror looks like.


Not with all of those wooden benches, though. Don't forget those.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> Yes, I do, but mostly the reason I did that is my daughter is also playing, and she wasn't going to get Dash unless I got her bots every 2 hours that last night.  The 5 gems was just a bonus for me.  It was a Saturday night so it wasn't like I was losing sleep before work or anything.  But I certainly would not do it on a regular basis.
> 
> On the bad side, I accidentally unlocked Daisy's Halloween costume (leveled her to 5) right before opening a gold chest.  You can guess what came out of that chest.


They're whole costume?  Or just fabric?  I haven't followed on what's been happening since after the event ended. I guess it's possible they added the costume now that no one is going to care about Halloween for eleven more months.


----------



## littlebearfan

wilkeliza said:


> Everything comes back around at some point so don't regret not getting it the first time.



Thanks! That's what I was hoping!


----------



## DCNC

Has anyone opened up the third chest space? Is it really worth 150 gems?


----------



## Aeriee

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> Do not feel like you have to justify how or why you play the game. It's awesome that you and your daughter play together!! Very sweet of you to wake up to win the game for her, if that's what you want to do! Congrats on Dash & the gems!! and good luck on Daisy's costume - I had the same experience with chests. I am hopeful that the Frozen event will use the same fabric and that those recent fabric swatches will go to better use.
> 
> Did you notice that Elsa's scepter and orb from her Coronation Day are in the background of the Costume Shop?? It's possible they were there before, but that gives me hope for Christmas / Winter / Frozen costumes!




I never noticed Elsa,s stuff was in the background! There's also a genie lamp and Prince Ali's hat! Maybe a hint to Aladdin in the near future??


----------



## Skinner11

DCNC said:


> Has anyone opened up the third chest space? Is it really worth 150 gems?


I accidentally clicked on it and have the 3rd spot open.  Most of the time I have all three going and a few chests waiting but never usually full.  I personally don't think it is worth 150 gems (I think I lost 175) most of the chests are magic or decorations, so you are not really misssing out.


----------



## chelynnah

DCNC said:


> Has anyone opened up the third chest space? Is it really worth 150 gems?


I opened mine me during the Halloween event so I wasn't discarding so many chests.  I wasn't using it so much right after the event, but I've been saving my gold (and one platinum) chests since so recently I've been keeping them busy as most of my spaces are full.  Plus with one of dash's tokens only available from bronze chests I don't want be discarding any now.  I wouldn't spend on it though if I hadn't had a few extra to spare


----------



## aussiebill10

Hey guys I'm wondering what clearing the curse for 150k near space mountain will get me?
Have Flora and Fauna currently getting items to get Aurora


----------



## Kjr928

I really hate my life today. I accidentally spent 200 (two HUNDRED) gems on a lousy 20,000 magic. It took me forever to save that many. 

I did contact customer service immediately to see if they would switch it back. I have to fill out another form for them. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that they'll give me the gems back and take the lousy magic!


----------



## Pheran

New gold coin event, if you get 250 you get Frozone's Sno-Cone.  What's really obnoxious is that Frozone is a reward for ranks 1-3 on the leaderboard.  That's never going to happen.


----------



## Pheran

aussiebill10 said:


> Hey guys I'm wondering what clearing the curse for 150k near space mountain will get me?
> Have Flora and Fauna currently getting items to get Aurora



It doesn't get you anything except extra space to build things in, as far as I know.  At least that's what the 2 optional areas that I've cleared in Fantasyland are.


----------



## Mickeyluver37

I already have Frozone (paid with real money during incredibles event) but I can't believe this event is 9 DAYS long. I guess we won't be seeing an update anytime before that.


----------



## SunDial

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I already have Frozone (paid with real money during incredibles event) but I can't believe this event is 9 DAYS long. I guess we won't be seeing an update anytime before that.



I have Oogie at lvl 7 and do not plan on leveling to 8 until I have all of the new characters and the Frozen event is over.  His items take way too long


----------



## Chrissy1435

Hi Guys - I've been following this thread since I started playing in September and have found it really useful with all the tips you guys have provided so Thank You!!

I just saw that the gold event has started and we have a chance to get Frozone. At first I was really excited about it since I missed the Incredibles event but that has now been changed to frustration as you have to be in the top 3 to get him and my top 3 players on my leaderboard have 97, 33, and 31 coins an hour into the event so I obviously will not be catching up. I really wish they did it like the other characters where we had to get a certain amount. Grrrr so annoying!

Also has anyone noticed that characters that helped in the past gold event don't help this time around like Rex, Sarge, Mickey and Hamm? Just want to make sure it isn't just my game that doesn't have these characters collecting gold coins anymore. Thanks!


----------



## Princess4

for anyone wanting to get the top 3 in the coin event wait a couple days if you can then start i am waiting till turkey day to start good luck all!


----------



## Kewz1

Princess4 said:


> for anyone wanting to get the top 3 in the coin event wait a couple days if you can then start i am waiting till turkey day to start good luck all!



I've seen people mention waiting. Im guessing there's some advantage to it but what exactly does waiting do? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pheran

Kewz1 said:


> I've seen people mention waiting. Im guessing there's some advantage to it but what exactly does waiting do?
> 
> Thanks!



Puts you into a different leaderboard group, presumably one where people are not playing as frequently.


----------



## liljc

Pheran said:


> What's really obnoxious is that Frozone is a reward for ranks 1-3 on the leaderboard.



I used to be one of those people that woke up during the night and ended up at the top of the leader board on pretty much every event.  Not any more though.  I haven't done that in months (exception being during the Halloween event when they had that big 200 gem reward for the top 5).  I feel really bad for anybody that is going to spend the next 9 nights breaking up their sleep to try to get Frozone.  I think they should have just awarded Frozone the same way they did with other Incredible characters from the last two events.

My guess is they will once again be making Frozone available to everybody as a premium character which can be purchased with gems after this current coin event is over.


----------



## SunDial

I am pretty sure the leader boards are in groups of 5000.   I used to start right at the opening of any event and do well.   Now I also wait a few hours or so depending on the length of time for the game.  I will have all of the coins set up to collect before I tap on a single coin.


----------



## aussiebill10

Already have Frozone at level 10 so will just be going for the Snowcone.
Will take up much of the 9 days to get 250 coins that's for sure


----------



## mmmears

I'm actually happy about the sno-cone being available since I didn't get it during the event.

Frozone was a premium character who cost over 100 gems, so I get why it's not just a normal "reward" for collecting coins this time around.

I didn't wait this time (too hard to play and not click on stuff for a few days) but I waited last time with the bots (just until the evening of the day it started) and I finished 2nd!!!  I've never been remotely that high in the rankings before.  And I didn't wake up at night, either.  So I think it does work.


----------



## Princess4

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I already have Frozone (paid with real money during incredibles event) but I can't believe this event is 9 DAYS long. I guess we won't be seeing an update anytime before that.


my thought too hopefully we will get a mini update right after unless they start the frozen one fingers crossed


----------



## mmmears

I am hoping for a "real" update to the main story line.  It's been so long since we have had one.


----------



## bluekirty

Mickeyluver37 said:


> I already have Frozone (paid with real money during incredibles event) but I can't believe this event is 9 DAYS long. I guess we won't be seeing an update anytime before that.



Hmm, nine days would then put Frozen starting on December 1st.  And since we haven't seen anything about a campaign, I'm guessing the Frozen update will be similar to the Pirates one - in other words, not limited time.  After Pirates and NBC, I think I liked NBC better.  But during Christmas time, I wouldn't like missing out on something because of all of the Christmas events going on.



mmmears said:


> I am hoping for a "real" update to the main story line.  It's been so long since we have had one.



I'm beginning to wonder if we'll get a big update like this before the one-year anniversary of the game.  I could see nothing much going on in January, then some Valentine's campaign, and then nothing until the anniversary update, with hopefully about three new ... what's the word... 'properties.'


----------



## Kewz1

Pheran said:


> Puts you into a different leaderboard group, presumably one where people are not playing as frequently.



Ahhh. I get it now. Wish I would have asked earlier! Thanks for replying.


----------



## mrzrich

As someone who paid gems for Frozone, I am happy that they aren't just giving him away.  I would be kind of ticked off if they did.


----------



## Chrissy1435

I agree with those who had buy Frozone that it shouldn't be easy for those of us who missed the event to get him. I just wish there was another option than being in the top 3. This event is so long and with Thanksgiving in the middle of it, there is no way I'll be able to collect gold coins every hour or two hours for 8 days. I'm hoping we'll get the chance to buy him when the event is over.


----------



## aussiebill10

I collected 74 coins in first 24 hrs only aiming for the 250 needed for the Snow Cone Concession Stand
I used gems to get Aurora Spinning wheel and magic for Sword in the Stone as they help with coin and Aurora


----------



## Princess4

alright just collected my 1st coins and somehow the #1 spot has over 250 while 2nd and 3rd have around 80 gonna be interesting the next few days good luck all


----------



## Sandra32

Finding the game a bit boring at the moment. Have all the characters all at level 10 - just missing Boo but saving up for her.  BUT for the first time ever I got something useful from a platinum chest - The Sea Serpent Swing attraction. Made me smile the fact I finally got a free attraction at Level 42.  Can't wait for frozen. X


----------



## SunDial

I wish the Frozen update would get here.  Sitting on 2 platinum and 4 gold chests to use during that time.


----------



## ButterflyJen

I just noticed that all of Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are completely unlocked in my park! Anyone else??
ETA I can't do anything with them....they're just out of shadow.


----------



## SunDial

All of the areas are still shadowed out for me and still say coming soon.


----------



## liljc

SunDial said:


> I wish the Frozen update would get here.  Sitting on 2 platinum and 4 gold chests to use during that time.



I'm sitting on 3 platinum chests and 4 gold chests.   Yes, that's all my slots filled.  It was 2 platinum chests and 5 gold chests but I exchanged one of the golds for a platinum a couple days ago.  Since I don't need anything in the bronze or silver chests I'm just discarding them as I find them.   My park already has over 30 apprentice shop stands and I'm sitting on over 11 million magic.  Not even worth the trouble any more.  My goal is to get whatever Frozen attraction they stick in the gold and platinum chests without having to spend any gems to do it.


----------



## DoreyAdore

ButterflyJen said:


> I just noticed that all of Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are completely unlocked in my park! Anyone else??
> ETA I can't do anything with them....they're just out of shadow.


Do you mean the areas behind Space Mountain and It's a Small World? My park is still grayed out.


----------



## SunDial

liljc said:


> I'm sitting on 3 platinum chests and 4 gold chests.   Yes, that's all my slots filled.  It was 2 platinum chests and 5 gold chests but I exchanged one of the golds for a platinum a couple days ago.  Since I don't need anything in the bronze or silver chests I'm just discarding them as I find them.   My park already has over 30 apprentice shop stands and I'm sitting on over 11 million magic.  Not even worth the trouble any more.  My goal is to get whatever Frozen attraction they stick in the gold and platinum chests without having to spend any gems to do it.



11 million is impressive.   I am at 4.3 million.     I have given some thought for my own side game of trying to  bring up my magic total to match my 7.3 million visitor total while waiting for the Frozen event.  Yes a little crazy but something to do


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I started the coin collect late in the hopes of being able to get Frozone. I currently have 183 coins and sitting at #15. The people in the first three places have 365, 329 and 322. There is no way I'll be able to catch up. I'll get the Snow Cone building and then will back off a little. I hope there is an opportunity to purchase him in the future.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I started the coin collect late in the hopes of being able to get Frozone. I currently have 183 coins and sitting at #15. The people in the first three places have 365, 329 and 322. There is no way I'll be able to catch up. I'll get the Sno Cone building and then will back off a little. I hope there is an opportunity to purchase him in the future.


Sorry. Maybe too many people have started doing the challenges later.


----------



## ButterflyJen

DoreyAdore said:


> Do you mean the areas behind Space Mountain and It's a Small World? My park is still grayed out.


Yep, those. I had to call my daughter in to see it because I couldn't believe it. It's back to gray again....but it was cool while it lasted


----------



## littlebearfan

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I started the coin collect late in the hopes of being able to get Frozone. I currently have 183 coins and sitting at #15.



I started on the first day and have 204 coins - ranked at #282.  The three on top are 765, 697, and 598.  So there may still be some merit in starting later. 
I have only been playing for a short time, so I don't have all the places / characters that give coins in my kingdom - which could tilt the results!


----------



## aussiebill10

I got the Snow Cone Consession with still well over 4 days to go bit of anti climax as you don't get a lot from it
But my story line is coming along after getting Flora and Fauna and Aurora I'm waiting for the area in front of small world to clear 85k it cost still have the area bottom right of space mountain to clear but thats 150k then just above that it's says complete moe toy story quests but don't know what ones maybe I needed to level them up more as they are all on 9
So any tips and strategies going forward please let me know don't mind spoilers just want to keep story line going rather than just adding magic


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I started late (thu) and am currently sitting at #5 with 236. here's my moral dilemma; I can easily make it into the top 3 at this rate for forzon and 20 gems but I already have him. should I go for the 20 gems and knock someone that might actually be working for him out of the running?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Hope Loneheart said:


> I started late (thu) and am currently sitting at #5 with 236. here's my moral dilemma; I can easily make it into the top 3 at this rate for forzon and 20 gems but I already have him. should I go for the 20 gems and knock someone that might actually be working for him out of the running?



It really depends on how much you want the 20 gems. It's a personal preference. You won't get Frozone so it really is up to you how much you want the gems.


----------



## SunDial

Remember for those that have the characters so far we have been getting extra gems too.


----------



## wdwobsessed

Hope Loneheart said:


> I started late (thu) and am currently sitting at #5 with 236. here's my moral dilemma; I can easily make it into the top 3 at this rate for forzon and 20 gems but I already have him. should I go for the 20 gems and knock someone that might actually be working for him out of the running?




 I probably shouldn't answer because I'm number seven right now and I'm trying my best to win him… But I just don't understand how some of these people have over 600-700 coins.  :-/


----------



## aussiebill10

The top 4 in my group are all over 1,000 coins top being 1,112
I'm 363rd with 281 coins but now I have the snow cone can set tasks to finish quests boy isn't Donald hard to get multiple 12 hr jobs and nothing is dropping


----------



## mmmears

Hope Loneheart said:


> I started late (thu) and am currently sitting at #5 with 236. here's my moral dilemma; I can easily make it into the top 3 at this rate for forzon and 20 gems but I already have him. should I go for the 20 gems and knock someone that might actually be working for him out of the running?



I also already have Frozone, so I played for the Cone concession since I didn't have that.  Personally, I decided to not try for a top spot since people really want Frozone, but I think it's a personal decision and kind of depends on how badly you want the gems.


----------



## mmmears

aussiebill10 said:


> The top 4 in my group are all over 1,000 coins top being 1,112
> I'm 363rd with 281 coins but now I have the snow cone can set tasks to finish quests boy isn't Donald hard to get multiple 12 hr jobs and nothing is dropping



I'm over 700 right now and I'm only ranked 20th.  Would be nice to get the 5 gems, but I'm not waking up at night to do so.  I have quite a few attractions that give coins hourly, so that helps.  And I'm using Tink to get coins, too, which is extremely annoying since I have a hard time "catching" her when she is flying around the castle.  But I'm not playing at night since for me gems aren't worth getting no sleep.


----------



## M K

I'm not understanding why 20 gems is really better than 3000 magic. It takes 40 gems to buy 3400 magic. I'd love to have Frozen, too but it does seem that people are spending gems to get that high so that seems like it defeats the purpose of getting 20 gems. Then only 5 gems for 3-25. I was high at one time but my rank has slowly crept downward.


----------



## winterbell82

I just got a pop up that chests are half off now! Thinking about buying the 11 pack of platinum but I will be so ticked if I just get magic lol. Has anyone ever bought them and was it worth it?


----------



## mmmears

M K said:


> I'm not understanding why 20 gems is really better than 3000 magic. It takes 40 gems to buy 3400 magic. I'd love to have Frozen, too but it does seem that people are spending gems to get that high so that seems like it defeats the purpose of getting 20 gems. Then only 5 gems for 3-25. I was high at one time but my rank has slowly crept downward.



Personalls, 20 gems is much more valuable to me than 3000 magic.  I have plenty of magic at this point, but I'm still missing some of the characters and attractions that cost gems.  

Who is spending gems to win the contest?  That doesn't make any sense to me...


----------



## winterbell82

I did it! I bought the platinum chests pack and got TOT, the tea cups, and the incredible house! Along with a few decorations and magic. Very happy with my outcome! My son bought the one platinum chest and got TOT as well!


----------



## wdwobsessed

M K said:


> I'm not understanding why 20 gems is really better than 3000 magic. It takes 40 gems to buy 3400 magic. I'd love to have Frozen, too but it does seem that people are spending gems to get that high so that seems like it defeats the purpose of getting 20 gems. Then only 5 gems for 3-25. I was high at one time but my rank has slowly crept downward.




 Yeah I'm currently in sixth place… But I think I'd rather have the 3000 magic rather than the five gems.


----------



## wdwobsessed

winterbell82 said:


> I did it! I bought the platinum chests pack and got TOT, the tea cups, and the incredible house! Along with a few decorations and magic. Very happy with my outcome! My son bought the one platinum chest and got TOT as well!




 I bought one platinum chest and got a freaking lamp post


----------



## mmmears

winterbell82 said:


> I did it! I bought the platinum chests pack and got TOT, the tea cups, and the incredible house! Along with a few decorations and magic. Very happy with my outcome! My son bought the one platinum chest and got TOT as well!



I finally decided to try this with the sale, and I got both ToT and Splash Mountain which were the only 2 things that I was hoping for.  Happy here.


----------



## AJ1983

mmmears said:


> I finally decided to try this with the sale, and I got both ToT and Splash Mountain which were the only 2 things that I was hoping for.  Happy here.


Same thing happened to me last chest sale  Bought one platinum got ToT bought one more and got Splash. This time around I have lots of gems to spend but dont need anything from gold/plat chests now. too bad you have to open them as you buy! I am currently sitting on 2 platinum and 1 gold chests in anticipation of needing them for the Frozen event.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm currently sitting on 1032 gems. I'm tempted to buy the 200 gems platinum chest pack. I really only want the rides, however if I for 1-2 rides it might be worth purchasing?


----------



## aussiebill10

Bought two and got two Banner Lightposts


----------



## JenJen0604

I bought two.  One was an Oogie dice - brutual and then the other actually had Splash mountain!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm currently sitting on 1032 gems. I'm tempted to buy the 200 gems platinum chest pack. I really only want the rides, however if I for 1-2 rides it might be worth purchasing?


I was in almost exactly the same position as you, I had 1055 gems.  I've just bought the 200 gems chest pack and received 5 attractions - Tower of Terror, Splash Mountain, Incredibles House, Omnidroid Obstacle Course and Fantasia Gardens and Fairways. I couldn't be happier! I was sweating on Splash Mountain though, it came out of the very final chest.


----------



## SunDial

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm currently sitting on 1032 gems. I'm tempted to buy the 200 gems platinum chest pack. I really only want the rides, however if I for 1-2 rides it might be worth purchasing?



If I had that many gems I would wait to see what might be needed for the Frozen event.


----------



## SunDial

Also all of the shadowed areas are now lit.  This includes the Frontier area.   Still says coming soon.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Congrats to those who got TOT.
I opened my 12 hr chests and got magic the fish fountain and one gold fabric for donald. I have him in the costume shop in his pumpkin costume but havent collected him yet. All the quests for his fabric are back and I have collected a few gold but no blue and white. Wondering if we may need the gold for a Christmas costume? especially after getting it from a gold chest yesterday....
Donald is at level 5 wondering if I should stop collecting and get him levelled up now he is ready to go to 6.


----------



## mrzrich

M K said:


> I'm not understanding why 20 gems is really better than 3000 magic. It takes 40 gems to buy 3400 magic. I'd love to have Frozen, too but it does seem that people are spending gems to get that high so that seems like it defeats the purpose of getting 20 gems. Then only 5 gems for 3-25. I was high at one time but my rank has slowly crept downward.



It would take me a lot longer to accrue 20 gems than it would to accrue 3,000 magic.  I literally acrue than much in my sleep every night.


----------



## SunDial

Well all of the shaded areas are back.


----------



## KPach525

I bought the platinum chest pack and was very concerned because I had the chance for Mother Gothels ears, but of the 11 the first 5 in a row were banner lamps... followed by 2 cannons, 2 more banner lamps, Splash Mountain, and antlers. Seeing what others got, I am more frustrated than happy about Splash. Ugh


----------



## Disney Khi

Do all of you get the video ads on Main St that you can watch for gems? I get two each day, but my daughter never gets them. She has the building but never gets the little gem on top to click to watch the ads. She plays on an old iPad 2 and her game runs slowly and freezes up sometimes, so I wondered if that might be the problem. I play on an iPad Air 2 and never have those issues. She asked me what if I would contact Gameloft and ask them about the gem ads, but I thought I'd check here first and make sure that everyone else does get the ads.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Yes I get the 2 gems for viewing ads from the movie theater a day.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Disney Khi said:


> Do all of you get the video ads on Main St that you can watch for gems? I get two each day, but my daughter never gets them. She has the building but never gets the little gem on top to click to watch the ads. She plays on an old iPad 2 and her game runs slowly and freezes up sometimes, so I wondered if that might be the problem. I play on an iPad Air 2 and never have those issues. She asked me what if I would contact Gameloft and ask them about the gem ads, but I thought I'd check here first and make sure that everyone else does get the ads.


Is your daughter young? Others have had the same problem and on the Facebook page the creators have said that ads don't appear if the age that you or your daughter originally entered in the game was under 18. That's probably why.


----------



## Disney Khi

2010_Bride said:


> Is your daughter young? Others have had the same problem and on the Facebook page the creators have said that ads don't appear if the age that you or your daughter originally entered in the game was under 18. That's probably why.



Yes, she is young. Maybe that's the reason. I don't even remember putting in an age for her. LOL. Thanks.


----------



## mydisneyfix

Ugh.  I caved in and bought 2 platinum chests.  I waited until the end of the sale because I was leveling characters and still had tokens in Platinum to clear out.  The only token I had left(and no chance of getting it before time was up) was Oogie's dice. And....my first chest gave me his dice :-/  Then, I tried one more time and got a dumb bench.  This is why I don't gamble in real $.  What a let down after seeing what everyone else was getting.  I had several Platinum and gold chests saved up for a while, and got nothing out of those either.  It feels like the Cinderella gloves all over again.  :-/


----------



## aussiebill10

Decorations should not be in Platinum Chests
To get two banner poles for the Two I got certainly discourage me from taking up any future offers


----------



## DarrylR

Just expressing my frustration (yet again) and my agreement with the above commenters. After months of no Splash Mountain or ToT I also caved and purchased a platinum chest. More useless magic out of one (I'm at 5 million magic and I have every non gem character and they are all levelled to 10, every non chest attraction and every costume), and another banner out of a found platinum chest. What is even the point of this game anymore?


----------



## jypfoto

Seeing if anyone can help.  There's two pieces of land near Space Mountain that I'm questioning.  The first is the lower right front, that's able to be cleared with 150,000 magic. But the one right behind it, to the immediate right of Space Mountain.  Still locked for me and says to complete more Toy Story quests to unlock it.  I don't see how, all of my Toy Story characters are already level 10.  So can't see that I'm missing any quests.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> I bought the platinum chest pack and was very concerned because I had the chance for Mother Gothels ears, but of the 11 the first 5 in a row were banner lamps... followed by 2 cannons, 2 more banner lamps, Splash Mountain, and antlers. Seeing what others got, I am more frustrated than happy about Splash. Ugh



I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm pleased I chose not to buy the chest pack. I was tempted however I was worried I wouldn't get anything worthwhile. At least you got Splash Mountain but when you're spending real money, you should get something better than banner lamps and cannons.


----------



## Didymus

jypfoto said:


> Seeing if anyone can help.  There's two pieces of land near Space Mountain that I'm questioning.  The first is the lower right front, that's able to be cleared with 150,000 magic. But the one right behind it, to the immediate right of Space Mountain.  Still locked for me and says to complete more Toy Story quests to unlock it.  I don't see how, all of my Toy Story characters are already level 10.  So can't see that I'm missing any quests.  Am I missing something?



You have to open up the 150,000 land and then it unlocks.


----------



## Wdw1015

I've gotten 1 platinum chest and 2 gold within the last 12 hours which is more than I've gotten in the last 2 months. Hoping this means they are being generous due to the Frozen update soon! I need something to do!


----------



## Chrissy1435

jypfoto said:


> Seeing if anyone can help.  There's two pieces of land near Space Mountain that I'm questioning.  The first is the lower right front, that's able to be cleared with 150,000 magic. But the one right behind it, to the immediate right of Space Mountain.  Still locked for me and says to complete more Toy Story quests to unlock it.  I don't see how, all of my Toy Story characters are already level 10.  So can't see that I'm missing any quests.  Am I missing something?



I unlocked the front for $150k which took me weeks to accumulate enough magic for. I just noticed that the back is now open and costs $350K for that tiny little space! Seems so ridiculous and I don't even have close to enough magic to open it since I've only been playing the game for about two months.


----------



## aussiebill10

So it's 150k for the front part 350k for the back part how much is the middle and does these areas help with the story line or just more open space for attractions 
In last two days I have paid 65 and 85 k to open areas near small world


----------



## mrzrich

Chrissy1435 said:


> I unlocked the front for $150k which took me weeks to accumulate enough magic for. I just noticed that the back is now open and costs $350K for that tiny little space! Seems so ridiculous and I don't even have close to enough magic to open it since I've only been playing the game for about two months.



Have you instituted a Hat Stand Farm?  It is the quickest way to accumulate wealth.


----------



## Chrissy1435

mrzrich said:


> Have you instituted a Hat Stand Farm?  It is the quickest way to accumulate wealth.



I have 25 hat stands to help earn magic and at the moment I don't think I could fit any more. I haven't unlocked anything near it's small world yet since I was just able to welcome Flynn. I'm hoping once those unlock, I'll have enough magic to open them.


----------



## Chrissy1435

aussiebill10 said:


> So it's 150k for the front part 350k for the back part how much is the middle and does these areas help with the story line or just more open space for attractions
> In last two days I have paid 65 and 85 k to open areas near small world



The part that costs $350k is attached to the $150k (the one that says complete more toy story quests) not the back of space mountain. Sorry if I wasn't clear on that.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm trying to welcome Flynn and Randell. An offer has come up for Maximus. Is he worth it for the quests and the main story? I've purchase a few characters in the past (Pluto, Zero and Boo) so I would consider buying him if he's worth the investment.


----------



## Chrissy1435

I ended up buying Maximus when I got the offer. He has a 4 hour task that helps with Flynn's bag but it still took me forever to welcome him. So far that has been the only helpful thing I've seen from him but I don't have any other tangled characters so he may be more helpful when I can welcome those. Sorry, I wish I was more help!


----------



## Chrissy1435

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm trying to welcome Flynn and Randell. An offer has come up for Maximus. Is he worth it for the quests and the main story? I've purchase a few characters in the past (Pluto, Zero and Boo) so I would consider buying him if he's worth the investment.



Forgot to add...I ended up welcoming Randall before Flynn just because his items seemed to drop quicker for me and Randall helps get Flynn's items too! Good Luck!


----------



## winterbell82

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm trying to welcome Flynn and Randell. An offer has come up for Maximus. Is he worth it for the quests and the main story? I've purchase a few characters in the past (Pluto, Zero and Boo) so I would consider buying him if he's worth the investment.


Lol we are always at the same place in the game! I am working on Flynn and Randell and got the pop up for the Maximus offer. I bought him and so far he has one task but it helps with Flynn tokens! I also want all of the characters so I always buy them when the offer comes up!


----------



## PrincessP

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm trying to welcome Flynn and Randell. An offer has come up for Maximus. Is he worth it for the quests and the main story? I've purchase a few characters in the past (Pluto, Zero and Boo) so I would consider buying him if he's worth the investment.



I am currently welcoming Mother Gothel. I bought Maximus a couple months back.  He helps with earning Mother Gothel sword token, in 4 hour increments. Others (Rapunzel, Pete, Zurg) take 12 hours as I recall. They are out on missions now so I can't verify exactly. I do know Maximus's time requirement is short in comparison. I just like him, though. Very cute interactions with Flynn and Rapunzel!


----------



## PrincessP

Did not buy chest packs with Black Friday deal. Thank goodness!  I saved 2 gold and a platinum. Now that I have earned Oogie tokens, Donald fabric, etc and limited the options I could get, I sent the first gold chest to a pedestal this morning......fish fountain. :-/. Next gold chest is on the platform now. I never have luck so I am anticipating a lamppost.   Glad I didn't purchase any!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

winterbell82 said:


> Lol we are always at the same place in the game! I am working on Flynn and Randell and got the pop up for the Maximus offer. I bought him and so far he has one task but it helps with Flynn tokens! I also want all of the characters so I always buy them when the offer comes up!





Chrissy1435 said:


> I ended up buying Maximus when I got the offer. He has a 4 hour task that helps with Flynn's bag but it still took me forever to welcome him. So far that has been the only helpful thing I've seen from him but I don't have any other tangled characters so he may be more helpful when I can welcome those. Sorry, I wish I was more help!





PrincessP said:


> I am currently welcoming Mother Gothel. I bought Maximus a couple months back.  He helps with earning Mother Gothel sword token, in 4 hour increments. Others (Rapunzel, Pete, Zurg) take 12 hours as I recall. They are out on missions now so I can't verify exactly. I do know Maximus's time requirement is short in comparison. I just like him, though. Very cute interactions with Flynn and Rapunzel!



Thank you all for replying! I ended up buying Maximus and already put him to work collecting tokens for Flynn. I now have 1,150 gems as well. I purchased the Tangled float for the parades which has already collected a token for me as well. I'm sure it will still take some time to welcome Flynn but he seems to be helping to thank you all!


----------



## mshanson3121

So when do you think the Frozen event will start? Any chance for tomorrow?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mshanson3121 said:


> So when do you think the Frozen event will start? Any chance for tomorrow?



Possibly, since the Frozone Coin event ends in another 24 hours. It won't start until that ends.


----------



## Wdw1015

My only thought with that is that other than the random puzzles popping up, we haven't heard anything from them. The Halloween event had the live video stating what is coming and when. I'm hoping it starts sooner rather than later!


----------



## bluekirty

Wdw1015 said:


> My only thought with that is that other than the random puzzles popping up, we haven't heard anything from them. The Halloween event had the live video stating what is coming and when. I'm hoping it starts sooner rather than later!


I really don't think this will be like the Incredibles or NBC event, as both of those had Thunderclap campaigns.  So it'll probably be more like Pirates or Cinderella.  It is interesting that they haven't had previews of the characters or attractions like they had with Pirates.


----------



## Chrissy1435

bluekirty said:


> I really don't think this will be like the Incredibles or NBC event, as both of those had Thunderclap campaigns.  So it'll probably be more like Pirates or Cinderella.  It is interesting that they haven't had previews of the characters or attractions like they had with Pirates.



I started after the pirates and Cinderella updates so when I started they were part of my storyline to get the characters. Do you mind explaining how those updates worked since I'm unfamiliar with them?


----------



## Chrissy1435

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you all for replying! I ended up buying Maximus and already put him to work collecting tokens for Flynn. I now have 1,150 gems as well. I purchased the Tangled float for the parades which has already collected a token for me as well. I'm sure it will still take some time to welcome Flynn but he seems to be helping to thank you all!



I just got the Welcome Rapunzel quest and buying Maximus was definitely a good idea since he helps with both her tokens as well! Hopefully your having good luck with Flynn's items! I just purchased the Tangled float as well after you mentioned having luck with it dropping items...here's to hoping I get the same results!


----------



## Didymus

Did everyone see the teaser video on Facebook that was posted a couple hours ago? ️️


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Didymus said:


> Did everyone see the teaser video on Facebook that was posted a couple hours ago? ️️



I was JUST about to come and post this!! So excited! It says "Update 7 Teaser Trailer -- Do You Want To Build a Kingdom?" With a clearly Frozen-themed snowflake intro! Here's the link to the trailer, for those of you that don't follow them on facebook: 


	
	






It's also here on their twitter: https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/804014907263950848
I'm pretty confident now that it will be an event like NBC - I can't wait!


----------



## Chrissy1435

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> I was JUST about to come and post this!! So excited! It says "Update 7 Teaser Trailer -- Do You Want To Build a Kingdom?" With a clearly Frozen-themed snowflake intro! Here's the link to the trailer, for those of you that don't follow them on facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also here on their twitter: https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/804014907263950848
> I'm pretty confident now that it will be an event like NBC - I can't wait!



Do you think everything will be timed again? As much as I hate the ravens events because of the amount of cheaters, if they have a tapping event I hope it's snowflakes or something fun from the movie!


----------



## lmmatooki

I just defeated Mother Gothel a couple of days ago and before that I have been trying to welcome Donald...So which would be better to work on welcoming first, Donald or Mother Gothel? So far I have 4/20 daggers and 2/10 ears for Mother Gothel and 7/15 sailer hats and 3/15 ears for Donald. Been busting my butt trying to get items to drop.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

bluekirty said:


> I really don't think this will be like the Incredibles or NBC event, as both of those had Thunderclap campaigns.  So it'll probably be more like Pirates or Cinderella.  It is interesting that they haven't had previews of the characters or attractions like they had with Pirates.



it better not be like Pirates. gems characters or no gems characters I'm still so pissed they all cap out at level 6. I'm constantly jealous of all ya'll still having quests when I have all available characters at max level, all land open, & all attractions owned. While the things needing "real money" might feel like they take forever to accumulate if you are like me and actually spend the money it just means you have less to do and therefore end up playing less which doesnt make any sense from a business perspective because shouldnt they just want more of my money? lol


----------



## kyrkea333

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm trying to welcome Flynn and Randell. An offer has come up for Maximus. Is he worth it for the quests and the main story? I've purchase a few characters in the past (Pluto, Zero and Boo) so I would consider buying him if he's worth the investment.



I had saved up gems specifically to get Maximus, mostly because previous posters had mentioned that not only was he helpful in gathering items, but that his tasks are so cute. He and Pluto have turned out to be my very favourite characters and their tasks the ones I enjoy most. I hope you're finding that your purchase was worthwhile!


----------



## mrzrich

Does anybody play both Disney Magic Kingdoms AND Disney Enchanted Tales?  I saw an ad for Enchanted Tales, and the premise seems very similar.  Is it any good, or is it redundant to play both?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I ended up finishing the coin challenge on #12, with 600 coins. 5 gems was a nice reward but I wish I could have ended in the top 3 to get Frozone. Congratulations to everyone who got him. Hopefully he's available again in the future.


----------



## bluekirty

Chrissy1435 said:


> I started after the pirates and Cinderella updates so when I started they were part of my storyline to get the characters. Do you mind explaining how those updates worked since I'm unfamiliar with them?



Similar to everything else in the game.  Mickey (usually) has an exclamation point over his head that has you do a task or two and then you're able to welcome the first character.  It's not timed, like Incredibles or NBC, so you can get the characters whenever.


----------



## SunDial

I finished in 14 with close to 1000 coins.  I only played 7 of the 9 days.  I already had Frozone but was looking to get the 20 gems plus whatever we could have received from having g him already.

I was also hoping to start the Frozen event today.   I have 2 gold chests on the upper pedestals waiting to open and 3 gold and 3 platinum chests on the lower pedestals.  The last one holds a silver that will be replaced with the next gold/platinum that appears.  Not opening any of them til Frozen.


----------



## KPach525

It finally happened, and from a found Gold chest!! Now I really regret using 200 gems on all those lamp posts haha!


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I ended up finishing the coin challenge on #12, with 600 coins. 5 gems was a nice reward but I wish I could have ended in the top 3 to get Frozone. Congratulations to everyone who got him. Hopefully he's available again in the future.


Now that the event is over, I can see them possibly offering him up for sale again, or the ridiculous number of gems.  Either way.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I just defeated Mother Gothel a couple of days ago and before that I have been trying to welcome Donald...So which would be better to work on welcoming first, Donald or Mother Gothel? So far I have 4/20 daggers and 2/10 ears for Mother Gothel and 7/15 sailer hats and 3/15 ears for Donald. Been busting my butt trying to get items to drop.


Don't their items drop from different characters?  I can't remember.  Not sure why you would be working on one vs. the other.  Can't you collect them both at the same time?  Or do some of the characters offer both tokens.


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

New event added to their Facebook page 30 minutes ago says "Livestream: Update 7, Fri 12:30 PM EST".. so maybe we get the Frozen event tomorrow afternoon? Or is that just a teaser again? What do you all think?
https://www.facebook.com/events/1608666146109630/


----------



## Gothmic

I assume since it says "early scoop" the actual update is at least a week away.



PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> New event added to their Facebook page 30 minutes ago says "Livestream: Update 7, Fri 12:30 PM EST".. so maybe we get the Frozen event tomorrow afternoon? Or is that just a teaser again? What do you all think?
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1608666146109630/


----------



## Chrissy1435

So I need advice...I just got all the tokens to welcome Rapunzel. I have been holding off again on leveling up any characters because of the anticipation of frozen coming. I saw on Wiki that Zurg comes once I welcome Rapunzel and his tokens are in the gold chests. I've been saving my gold and platinum chests like others suggested doing so they drop whatever Frozen stuff we need. I obviously want to continue the story line but I'm not sure if I should hold off on welcoming her until we know what happens with Frozen. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## JafarOfAgrabah

I was playing the game and they just teased a Facebook live stream event for a "Big reveal" tomorrow!


----------



## Pheran

I'm desperately trying to get to the Zurg battle before Frozen starts.


----------



## PrincessS121212

mrzrich said:


> Does anybody play both Disney Magic Kingdoms AND Disney Enchanted Tales?  I saw an ad for Enchanted Tales, and the premise seems very similar.  Is it any good, or is it redundant to play both?


I play both and really enjoy them both.  Disney Enchanted Tales (DET) you have a bedspread divided into squares and you pick either Beauty and Beast, Frozen, or Tangled to start reading a bedtime story with dialogue directly from the movies.  As you progress in the movie, you unlock buildings and characters and stitch them into your bedspread anywhere you want.  You are NOT limited by the curvy space designs like in DMK, but rather unlock new squares for space with either in game currency or real money currency.  DET is far more relaxing, as you don't have a happiness meter you have to fill, so if you play casually, you can log in and play fewer times a day with no consequences.  It takes a while to earn currency sometimes, but because there is no rush, it doesn't matter.  In DET, your real money currency is diamonds instead of DMK gems.  So far I have not spent a dime and have had no issues.  All characters are available, only certain decorations and buildings cost diamonds, so you don't need to spend money unless you want the extras to earn more in game currency faster.  There are special events similar to DMK where they release new characters or costumes (fall festival for Halloween and Jasmine and palace added to promo Aladdin coming to the game in the future) and these events run 1-3 weeks and use special event currency (fall leaves and hour glasses) during the event, so you want to play more often during these events as the items you didn't unlock will disappear when it ends.  The items you did get convert back to regular currency after the event.  The game has a very good in game tutorial so it is very easy to play and I've only once had to look at a forum for tips.


----------



## supernova

I personally don't get this whole unnecessary live stream reveal nonsense.  For crying out loud, you are putting out the new version of a silly cell phone game, not the phone itself.  Just put out the game.  We are pretty smart. Trust me, we'll figure out which parts are new all on our own.  And honestly, don't we have lives, jobs, families, and other responsibilities we should be attending to than watching a video stream about a game?  Write a blurb and we will read it in a matter of seconds... reveal done.  Dolts.


----------



## Quellman

Chrissy1435 said:


> So I need advice...I just got all the tokens to welcome Rapunzel. I have been holding off again on leveling up any characters because of the anticipation of frozen coming. I saw on Wiki that Zurg comes once I welcome Rapunzel and his tokens are in the gold chests. I've been saving my gold and platinum chests like others suggested doing so they drop whatever Frozen stuff we need. I obviously want to continue the story line but I'm not sure if I should hold off on welcoming her until we know what happens with Frozen. Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks!



I would hang on and not do anything until after the reveal is made, then you will know when the event begins and if you would have enough time to progress before the event.  I'm trying to have no character token tasks when an event starts this way I can maximize my efficiency with the new tasks.  This could be a limited time story, and those you want to try and finish.  The main story lines, well those will always be there.


----------



## Hlp244

Has anyone else notice the blankets/fabric that some characters can get and its in the 12h chest? Im guessing this is for the update.


----------



## McCoy

Hlp244 said:


> Has anyone else notice the blankets/fabric that some characters can get and its in the 12h chest? Im guessing this is for the update.


I'm not seeing any fabrics in my gold chests.  Can you describe it; colors, pattern?


----------



## Pheran

Hlp244 said:


> Has anyone else notice the blankets/fabric that some characters can get and its in the 12h chest? Im guessing this is for the update.



No, and I haven't seen any app update.  Are you sure you didn't level a character to 5 and unlock a Halloween costume?


----------



## AJ1983

Someone said the Frozen event would be like NBC which I think was 3 weeks? if so it makes sense the event would start today and end Dec 23, just before Christmas.Just a thougt. Guess we will find out in a few minutes


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> I personally don't get this whole unnecessary live stream reveal nonsense.  For crying out loud, you are putting out the new version of a silly cell phone game, not the phone itself.  Just put out the game.  We are pretty smart. Trust me, we'll figure out which parts are new all on our own.  And honestly, don't we have lives, jobs, families, and other responsibilities we should be attending to than watching a video stream about a game?  Write a blurb and we will read it in a matter of seconds... reveal done.  Dolts.


Well, then.... don't watch.  Nobody says you have to.  If someone is excited to watch this for a silly cell phone game, then let them.  They will have a blurb afterwards.


----------



## Didymus

bluekirty said:


> Well, then.... don't watch.  Nobody says you have to.  If someone is excited to watch this for a silly cell phone game, then let them.  They will have a blurb afterwards.



Well said!!


----------



## supernova

Hlp244 said:


> Has anyone else notice the blankets/fabric that some characters can get and its in the 12h chest? Im guessing this is for the update.





McCoy said:


> I'm not seeing any fabrics in my gold chests.  Can you describe it; colors, pattern?





Pheran said:


> No, and I haven't seen any app update.  Are you sure you didn't level a character to 5 and unlock a Halloween costume?



I don't see any fabric in the list of prizes from the gold or platinum chests, nor do I see an update pending for Android.  Keep checking the chests for lists of prizes, though, and you'll know if anything is available.


----------



## Kewz1

I watched the Livestream and found myself getting pretty excited about the whole Frozen event. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Quellman

Here is a bit from the Winter Wonders event. 
Everything is covered in snow.  
Two time limited costumes mickey and minnie. 
New mini events, looks like time limited ones including building items.  
New concession stand.
Event currency is the shield.   
Anna, Elsa, Sven, Christoff
Olaf is a gem character.
Build arrendale skating rink.
snowgies are running around like the spiders etc, and you click on them infinitely.  They provide the common token, the snowflake.
Of course there is another attraction and lamp posts, etc. including the parade float with Marshmallow.  
Top left of tomorrowland land opening but no more expansion is planned due to optimization of the current game play.
There will be a boss battle.

No word on release date other than SOON.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Didn't mean to hurt your feelings. <<sniffle>>  I hope you enjoyed watching the vidcast.  Somehow I'm just sure you watched it!  Me?  I can't tell my boss I'm not attending today's board meeting because I have to watch a silly video about a silly online game.  Ah, the trouble with responsibility...



Now did you tell your boss about posting here just before and after your meeting


----------



## hopemax

Well, as long as the release date isn't today, I have time to update more characters.  My 2nd game, I've finished the main tasks, but have a lot of character upgrades.  My main game I still have Oogie leveling and Merryweather to 10.  I'm nervous of finishing the event, because we're flying out of town for the holiday, and I can't take my computer with my 2nd game with me.   So I have to have the tasks finished before we leave, or the event has to last past Christmas.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Top left of tomorrowland land opening but no more expansion is planned due to optimization of the current game play.


 I've suspected this for some time now, and then the lack of new areas to open last time, plus this single area now is pretty much clinching it for me.  Anyone else get the crazy feeling that the board will never expand beyond what we have now?  Don't get me wrong... I would love to see it happen.  But with the introduction of attractions in lands outside of what we have now, I wonder how quickly, if ever, they'll expand this Disneyland playing board past the two portals into Frontierland and Fantasyland.  Time will tell.  Or not.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Now did you tell your boss about posting here just before and after your meeting


Free to do anything I want on lunch 

Just won't be wasting time watching someone talk for an hour about what I could read in a matter of seconds.  And look, someone already posted all the info we need a coupld of posts above.  So we're good.  Overall, I guess it just depends what we feel our time is worth?


----------



## AJ1983

supernova said:


> Didn't mean to hurt your feelings. <<sniffle>>  I hope you enjoyed watching the vidcast.  Somehow I'm just sure you watched it!  Me?  I can't tell my boss I'm not attending today's board meeting because I have to watch a silly video about a silly online game.  Ah, the trouble with responsibility...


 
Oh give it a rest. It wasn't required to watch the Live Stream in order to participate in the event, in was just supposed to be a fun announcement. You seem to take every opportunity to emphasize how "silly" the game is, for the seemingly sole purpose of trying to make people feel stupid for showing any interest in the game. Yeah, you have a right to express your opinion but the negativity is getting kinda old.


----------



## bluekirty

So - a quick blurb for those that weren't able to see the livestream.  First, this event WILL be like Incredibles and NBC (I was wrong - guess they're not doing Thunderclap anymore).  There will be two premium characters - Olaf and Sven.  There will be two concession items. Costumes for Mickey and Miney that you can only get during the event (Mickey's is required, Minnie's is not).  To get the common token you have to capture the little Snowgies (spelling?).  Other characters are Anna, Elsa, Krisoff and the baddie is Hans.  Only one very small bit of land will be open, one of the areas by Space Mountain.  It has a lot of curved areas, so I wouldn't be surprised if it allows just one attraction to be placed there.  They are still optimizing the game.

Edit - sorry Quellman, didn't see you posted much of this already.


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> Didn't mean to hurt your feelings. <<sniffle>>  I hope you enjoyed watching the vidcast.  Somehow I'm just sure you watched it!  Me?  I can't tell my boss I'm not attending today's board meeting because I have to watch a silly video about a silly online game.  Ah, the trouble with responsibility...


Did I express my feelings were hurt?  Nope.  Sorry for your reading comprehension fail.

And yes, I watched it after it was live, while doing my work.


----------



## mshanson3121

bluekirty said:


> So - a quick blurb for those that weren't able to see the livestream.  First, this event WILL be like Incredibles and NBC (I was wrong - guess they're not doing Thunderclap anymore).  There will be two premium characters - Olaf and Sven.  There will be two concession items. Costumes for Mickey and Miney that you can only get during the event (Mickey's is required, Minnie's is not).  To get the common token you have to capture the little Snowgies (spelling?).  Other characters are Anna, Elsa, Krisoff and the baddie is Hans.  Only one very small bit of land will be open, one of the areas by Space Mountain.  It has a lot of curved areas, so I wouldn't be surprised if it allows just one attraction to be placed there.  They are still optimizing the game.
> 
> Edit - sorry Quellman, didn't see you posted much of this already.



So am I understanding it correctly that not everyone will be able to get Olaf and Sven? That basically they're just prizes for the contests they're doing? Or will everyone still be able to buy the premium characters?


----------



## mshanson3121

When does the event start?


----------



## Pheran

Did I miss a start date in there somewhere?  Based on the contest timeline they posted, I'm guessing the start is around December 11th.


----------



## Pheran

mshanson3121 said:


> So am I understanding it correctly that not everyone will be able to get Olaf and Sven? That basically they're just prizes for the contests they're doing? Or will everyone still be able to buy the premium characters?



You will be able to buy them with gems, just like Rex, Pluto, etc.  I'm sure there will be some special bundles you can purchase as well, similar to NBC.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I quickly skimmed through the video they posted and I really like how things will look, the snow looks great! I'm honestly not a Frozen fan but I guess I'm just excited to get some new characters.. but I'll be in WDW right in the middle of this event and I'm not gonna be able to play hard to get things done like the other events. I guess I'll have to do my best to stay on track but I can't focus as much on this while on vacation!


----------



## Quellman

bluekirty said:


> So - a quick blurb for those that weren't able to see the livestream.  First, this event WILL be like Incredibles and NBC (I was wrong - guess they're not doing Thunderclap anymore).  There will be two premium characters - Olaf and Sven.  There will be two concession items. Costumes for Mickey and Miney that you can only get during the event (Mickey's is required, Minnie's is not).  To get the common token you have to capture the little Snowgies (spelling?).  Other characters are Anna, Elsa, Krisoff and the baddie is Hans.  Only one very small bit of land will be open, one of the areas by Space Mountain.  It has a lot of curved areas, so I wouldn't be surprised if it allows just one attraction to be placed there.  They are still optimizing the game.
> 
> Edit - sorry Quellman, didn't see you posted much of this already.



I didn't watch the whole video just fast forwarded to parts of it.  So yours has more info as well.


----------



## hopemax

Bummed about 2 Premium characters.  I don't spend real money, and I'm careful to make sure that I save my gems as we start hearing about events.  In my IOS game, I have 257 gems, and in my Windows game I have 194 gems.  Since the last 2 events the Premium characters were 180 gems, and the float 35 gems, I figured I was close enough.  I still have many characters to upgrade in my Windows game, but I only have Merryweather to 10 and Oogie to 9 & 10 to earn gems in my IOS game.  I'm guessing we'll need at least another 180 gems for the 2nd premium character or 395 gems minimum to get both premiums and the float.  So unless they go back to the tapping tasks earning gems like during the Incredibles event, it doesn't seem likely for me to "play" my way to the premium characters/floats.  2 gems a day from videos (and inconsistent parade drops and every 3ish days from the daily rewards) doesn't seem like it will cut it.


----------



## Pheran

The most important revelation from the livestream hasn't been covered - there are frozen lanterns.  So now you know the next item you'll be cursing when it comes out of a chest.


----------



## Pheran

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I quickly skimmed through the video they posted and I really like how things will look, the snow looks great! I'm honestly not a Frozen fan but I guess I'm just excited to get some new characters.. but I'll be in WDW right in the middle of this event and I'm not gonna be able to play hard to get things done like the other events. I guess I'll have to do my best to stay on track but I can't focus as much on this while on vacation!


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for the updates!  I didn't see the live video and really appreciate the synopsis.  :

But BOO on the 2 premium characters.  (It's the number that bothers me).  I carefully save up gems, too, and I have both Frozone (who was helpful during the I event but useless now) and Zero (who didn't help all that much to begin with and is useless now). I guess my issue is that, with these timed events, the premium characters are not useful for long, compared to characters like Pluto and Maximus who helped move my game along for quite a while.

That piece of land looks tiny, but I guess I'll take whatever land I can get.  

I'm not a Frozen fan, but I like the idea of a snowy event right about now.  I hope it's a fun event!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Pheran said:


>



lol I know right? Poor poor me! 

Really though, I do like these events so I am a little sad I likely won't finish everything.


----------



## Hlp244

Pheran said:


> No, and I haven't seen any app update.  Are you sure you didn't level a character to 5 and unlock a Halloween costume?


 yes everyone I have is level 8 or higher and I have everyones costume. Im wondering if iys for the mikey or mennie christmas outfit.


----------



## Hlp244

the fabrics I mentioned.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://tinypic.com/r/xncmk8/9


----------



## Beccybooboo

Hlp244 said:


> the fabrics I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/xncmk8/9



I was able to collect lots of this fabric from characters/haunted mansion and even got some from chests..for me they were available when Donald was waiting for me to collect him from the costume shop after I sent him on his task to dress him in his pumpkin costume. Once I did this fabric was no longer available for me. It would be good if we can use it for Mickey and Minnie for the Frozen event.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Don't their items drop from different characters?  I can't remember.  Not sure why you would be working on one vs. the other.  Can't you collect them both at the same time?  Or do some of the characters offer both tokens.


 I needed to level up more characters to be able to work on getting their items more but now I have my characters leveled up to do so. I had Pete that could get items for both of them. I was also trying to keep some of my characters freed up for the next event but I can see that isn't happening just yet. Hopefully I can get them both before that starts.


----------



## Hlp244

http://tinypic.com/r/33aucus/9

I dont know if I should start working on getting them or not.


----------



## mshanson3121

Pheran said:


> The most important revelation from the livestream hasn't been covered - there are frozen lanterns.  So now you know the next item you'll be cursing when it comes out of a chest.



I was really hoping they were going to fix that with the next update. I opened my platinum chest today - I got a banner. Whoopee.


----------



## supernova

Hlp244 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/33aucus/9
> 
> I dont know if I should start working on getting them or not.


That's the Halloween costume.  Not sure if you even want it at this point in the year?


----------



## Hlp244

supernova said:


> That's the Halloween costume.  Not sure if you even want it at this point in the year?


I have everyone costume. I wonder if it just poped up again because I put them all back in their regular outfit.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hello everyone. I've been reading this thread for awhile.  Thank you for all of the tips and insights you've been sharing.  I love this game and can't wait for the update!!! I need to level up my remaining characters quick  for the gems.  I'd love to get Olaf in my Kingdom.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quick question, I ran out of time during the final Incredible battle.  Since then, Syndrome just strolls around my kingdom. I can't tap on him and he doesn't do anything but mock me by walking around. Does anyone else have him doing this?


----------



## Didymus

bluekirty said:


> Did I express my feelings were hurt?  Nope.  Sorry for your reading comprehension fail.
> 
> And yes, I watched it after it was live, while doing my work.


Just ignore "supernegative" It's obviously a poor attempt at attention seeking behaviour


----------



## supernova

Hlp244 said:


> I have everyone costume. I wonder if it just poped up again because I put them all back in their regular outfit.


Not sure.  I changed all of my characters out of their outfits too and at this point I'm wondering why I even bothered jump8ng through all of those hoops to get them in the first place.  But so far I haven't seen any more fabric.

I'm wondering why you got that particular piece, since it was one of Donald's and it sounds like this time only M8ckey and Minnie are getting costumes, and neither of them had plaid fabric.  The mystery continues.


----------



## PrincessS121212

In case anyone missed the live stream update and wants to watch it:
https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/12/02/disney-magic-kingdoms-frozen-livestream-recap/
This awesome guide has both the 28min video as well as a recap with still images in case you want to just read through with pictures.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Quellman said:


> I would hang on and not do anything until after the reveal is made, then you will know when the event begins and if you would have enough time to progress before the event.  I'm trying to have no character token tasks when an event starts this way I can maximize my efficiency with the new tasks.  This could be a limited time story, and those you want to try and finish.  The main story lines, well those will always be there.



Thanks for the advice! I'm going to hold off on welcoming her and hope she doesn't play a major role in tasks for the Frozen event. I wish during the live stream we got to see which characters help get the tokens for each character but no such luck. For now I'll just level up my characters that are at level 9 waiting to be leveled up to 10. I also really wish they told us when this event is starting!


----------



## Scarlet_J

I welcomed Mother Gothel and leveled her up to level 3, but I have still not gotten a quest for her.  Am I missing something?  I don't have Maximus but Flynn and Repunzel are at their max level.  I'm just surprised that there hasn't been any quest for her.


----------



## supernova

Scarlet_J said:


> I welcomed Mother Gothel and leveled her up to level 3, but I have still not gotten a quest for her.  Am I missing something?  I don't have Maximus but Flynn and Repunzel are at their max level.  I'm just surprised that there hasn't been any quest for her.


She's has a 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, and 12 hour quest, that's it.  What was the last quest you had for her?


----------



## Scarlet_J

supernova said:


> She's has a 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, and 12 hour quest, that's it.  What was the last quest you had for her?



I never had any quests for her.  So, I guess something is wrong then.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Does anyone know how long the $350K piece of land next to space mountain takes to open? I'm debating opening it once I have enough magic so I have room for the Frozen attractions but also considering saving my magic to open the new land they are saying will come with the event. I wish we knew how much that piece would cost.


----------



## chelynnah

Pheran said:


> The most important revelation from the livestream hasn't been covered - there are frozen lanterns.  So now you know the next item you'll be cursing when it comes out of a chest.


And benches.  Don't forget the Frozen benches

But seriously, the graphics on this update are so pretty I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## chelynnah

Hlp244 said:


> the fabrics I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/xncmk8/9


Those were Donald's fabrics from the NBC event.  Maybe you had a glitch.  The new fabrics they will have for Drozen look different than that.


----------



## mrzrich

Scarlet_J said:


> I welcomed Mother Gothel and leveled her up to level 3, but I have still not gotten a quest for her.  Am I missing something?  I don't have Maximus but Flynn and Repunzel are at their max level.  I'm just surprised that there hasn't been any quest for her.





supernova said:


> She's has a 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, and 12 hour quest, that's it.  What was the last quest you had for her?





Scarlet_J said:


> I never had any quests for her.  So, I guess something is wrong then.




She has "Mother's Day" Quests Part 1 at level 4, Part 2 at level 7 and Part 3 at level 10.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm not a Frozen fan and I'm very disappointed as it seems you won't be able to welcome Hans as a character, you'll just fight him? He's my favourite character from the movie so I was looking forward to seeing him walking around.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

When I opened my game this morning, I found three chests there were in very unusual places - in the walks ways around the park. One was in front of Space Mountain, one was in Toon town near the entrance and one was in front of the castle? I don't know if it's a glitch or chests will be found in walkways now?


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> When I opened my game this morning, I found three chests there were in very unusual places - in the walks ways around the park. One was in front of Space Mountain, one was in Toon town near the entrance and one was in front of the castle? I don't know if it's a glitch or chests will be found in walkways now?


I have never seen them I. Actual walkways before where they could be touched by guests.  However, I have seen them on patios and the like near entrances to the buildings in Fantasyland.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> I have never seen them I. Actual walkways before where they could be touched by guests.  However, I have seen them on patios and the like near entrances to the buildings in Fantasyland.



No, there were in actual open walkways where guests walk in the game? Odd. When I opened the game again, more chests appeared however in their usual locations.


----------



## Aeriee

Chrissy1435 said:


> Does anyone know how long the $350K piece of land next to space mountain takes to open? I'm debating opening it once I have enough magic so I have room for the Frozen attractions but also considering saving my magic to open the new land they are saying will come with the event. I wish we knew how much that piece would cost.



It takes 12 hours to unlock. I bet it will be super expensive just like the one in tomorrowland on the last update! I would think it would be 350k or more, but maybe they will make it cheaper because so many people are complaining of not having enough land.


----------



## mrzrich

So I now have 1 million magic.  I'm contemplating putting all my hat stands into storage to free up the space.  What do you think?


----------



## Aeriee

So, I'm not a tech person AT ALL! But they keep saying they won't realease more land because of the game optimization. What does this mean?


----------



## Princessgigi

mrzrich said:


> She has "Mother's Day" Quests Part 1 at level 4, Part 2 at level 7 and Part 3 at level 10.


How do I unlock the quest to welcome Mother Gothel? I've literally welcomed EVERYONE but her! I don't know what to do. Please help!


----------



## kyrkea333

mrzrich said:


> So I now have 1 million magic.  I'm contemplating putting all my hat stands into storage to free up the space.  What do you think?


That's my plan at some point. I have almost all my characters levelled up to ten and after the frozen event, I would like to be able to set up my park as I would like to see it. Fewer concessions will be part of that. And if I had a million magic, I think that would definitely be time for me to do it!


----------



## Wdw1015

I know they haven't officially said when the Frozen update is being released but has anyone heard a leaked date or anything? I am not so patiently waiting since all my characters are leveled up!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Wdw1015 said:


> I know they haven't officially said when the Frozen update is being released but has anyone heard a leaked date or anything? I am not so patiently waiting since all my characters are leveled up!



I've seen estimations of the 10th or 11th as the contest for Anna starts on the 11th December. I haven't seen a leaked date though?


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm not a Frozen fan and I'm very disappointed as it seems you won't be able to welcome Hans as a character, you'll just fight him? He's my favourite character from the movie so I was looking forward to seeing him walking around.


I think we will be able to welcome Hans, as he was shown in the character story book in the live broadcast the other day.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I am hoping its sooner. I leave for Disneyworld on the 12th. So I wont be playing until I return at the end of Jan. Otherwise no frozen characters for me if its a time related event...its worth the sacrifice though


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I think we will be able to welcome Hans, as he was shown in the character story book in the live broadcast the other day.



I really hope so! I noticed there was a "welcome" Anna, Elsa and Kristoff in the live stream but only mentioned battling Hans, not welcoming him.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> I am hoping its sooner. I leave for Disneyworld on the 12th. So I wont be playing until I return at the end of Jan. Otherwise no frozen characters for me if its a time related event...its worth the sacrifice though



Enjoy your vacation! Hopefully it starts before you leave.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Aeriee said:


> It takes 12 hours to unlock. I bet it will be super expensive just like the one in tomorrowland on the last update! I would think it would be 350k or more, but maybe they will make it cheaper because so many people are complaining of not having enough land.



Thanks! I think I'll hold off till the event starts then, that way I will have enough magic to open the new spot they are making available.


----------



## Wdw1015

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've seen estimations of the 10th or 11th as the contest for Anna starts on the 11th December. I haven't seen a leaked date though?


I think you have to have Anna by the start of the contest as she is a requirement and I believe I saw somewhere where getting Anna is the 3rd task (getting Mickeys costume and an attraction that I can't remember were the 1st and 2nd) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's very very soon to allow enough time to get Anna!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Curious, another special event is great, but have we seen the last of any real expansion?  No Adventureland or Frontierland?


----------



## mmmears

Halloweenqueen said:


> Curious, another special event is great, but have we seen the last of any real expansion?  No Adventureland or Frontierland?



Certainly feels like it.  The main story hasn't really advanced since we got MG (Pirates feels incomplete) and now this is 2 timed events in a row.


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Aeriee said:


> So, I'm not a tech person AT ALL! But they keep saying they won't realease more land because of the game optimization. What does this mean?



Generally, optimization just means that they're removing glitches and bugs in an application and making it run faster. In this case, I'm guessing that means they're upgrading the graphics for the character interactions, making transition screens faster, and other things like making the loading screen take less time when you open the game. 

Basically what they mean is they're cleaning up the current game / storyline and not adding more land until that's done.


----------



## hopemax

And scrolling from one area to another.  Sometimes in my Windows game when I have too many other things open, the scroll is incredibly slow.  When you click on something to collect Magic/Tokens it looks like it's happening in slow-mo.  Then I know it's time to shut down programs and or reboot.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Enjoy your vacation! Hopefully it starts before you leave.



Thank you I cant wait 7 days to go.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Princessgigi said:


> How do I unlock the quest to welcome Mother Gothel? I've literally welcomed EVERYONE but her! I don't know what to do. Please help!


Do you have the characters leveled up?  Many quests don't start until you level characters up to a certain level, and sometimes complete quests for characters that aren't even related to your storyline before you get back to the one you are on.


----------



## SunDial

mrzrich said:


> So I now have 1 million magic.  I'm contemplating putting all my hat stands into storage to free up the space.  What do you think?





Aeriee said:


> So, I'm not a tech person AT ALL! But they keep saying they won't realease more land because of the game optimization. What does this mean?



I can go along with the gaming optimization but I can also see them not wanting to open land because of all of the concession farms that are out there.


----------



## bluekirty

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I really hope so! I noticed there was a "welcome" Anna, Elsa and Kristoff in the live stream but only mentioned battling Hans, not welcoming him.


They didn't list Welcome Oogie Boogie and I'm pretty sure they didn't list Welcome Syndrome for their events. They definitely showed Hans as a player


----------



## Disney_Princess83

bluekirty said:


> They didn't list Welcome Oogie Boogie and I'm pretty sure they didn't list Welcome Syndrome for their events. They definitely showed Hans as a player



That's good news! I'm more enthusiastic about the Frozen event if we can welcome Hans.


----------



## Quellman

Aeriee said:


> So, I'm not a tech person AT ALL! But they keep saying they won't realease more land because of the game optimization. What does this mean?



@PhilharmagicPrincess Did a nice job explaining it.  Optimization for this game has a lot to do with the lines of programming code for everything.  Each building is a code, where it is placed, is a code. Each individual guest is a code, the character tasks are a code.  Think about how many characters there currently are, now think of how many tasks they have.  Your phone is processing the code to display the graphics.  It is running through lots of "If this, Then that" type of calculations.  The more lands they create, the bigger the map, the more things people can place.  All of those calculations take processing power.  They want to be sure that the game will continue to run smoothly enough for all players.  Imagine being on an older phone and how much slower it would be.  Now imagine if they don't optimize even now and they expand further, it slows everything down.  So they are sacrificing content in order to keep users happy with game play


----------



## minniesBFF

I have a stupid question.  I'm currently playing on my Samsung phone but I'm trading in for an iphone, am I going to have to start all over with my game?  I'm trying not to think about all the money I have spent on this game just to have to start all over


----------



## Pheran

minniesBFF said:


> I have a stupid question.  I'm currently playing on my Samsung phone but I'm trading in for an iphone, am I going to have to start all over with my game?  I'm trying not to think about all the money I have spent on this game just to have to start all over



I can't answer this for sure, but make sure that your game is linked to your Facebook account before you trade in the Samsung, as that will likely be your only chance to recover your progress on the iPhone.


----------



## Chrissy1435

I was really hoping the event would start today since it's the first week of December and so our park could be Christmasy all month long. Totally bummed right now! I'm really hoping this isn't just a week long event since the live stream said 6 days and whatever many hours. It just doesn't seem like enough time to get all characters or to enjoy a different park theme and the holiday costumes! 

I welcomed Minnie and Daisy during the Halloween event and didn't have enough time to get their costumes before it ended. I have all the fabrics now but I see no point in unlocking them since Halloween is over so I'm really hoping that doesn't happen with the Christmas ones too if the event isn't long enough to get the fabrics.


----------



## Pheran

Chrissy1435 said:


> I was really hoping the event would start today since it's the first week of December and so our park could be Christmasy all month long. Totally bummed right now! I'm really hoping this isn't just a week long event since the live stream said 6 days and whatever many hours. It just doesn't seem like enough time to get all characters or to enjoy a different park theme and the holiday costumes!



It's not just a week - based on the contest timeline, at a minimum the event is from December 11th through December 30th.  I'm guessing it might actually be something like 12/10-12/31, but that's speculation on my part.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

what do you guys think about the contest portion of this event? I was reading the fine print and doesn't it seem silly to wait for Olaf & Sven until January? I might compete for the gems but Olaf & Sven seem like much more important purchases to complete everything over the month long event.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Random question that I haven't been able to figure out. when you have ecstatic happiness you get +__ rewards listed. But when I collect first thing in the morning my park's happiness meter has always declined out of the ecstatic level... so does that mean when I collect I won't get the +___? or is it just when you're assigning the quests that counts?


----------



## bookgirl

Princessgigi said:


> How do I unlock the quest to welcome Mother Gothel? I've literally welcomed EVERYONE but her! I don't know what to do. Please help!




Mother Gothel didn't open for me until I opened the lands to the left side of It's a Small World.  To open one of those I had to have completed Prince Phillip tasks.  I know one of them was 100,000 but I don't remember how much the other one was.


----------



## Chrissy1435

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> what do you guys think about the contest portion of this event? I was reading the fine print and doesn't it seem silly to wait for Olaf & Sven until January? I might compete for the gems but Olaf & Sven seem like much more important purchases to complete everything over the month long event.



I was really confused by that too. If we wait till January and don't win them, then we miss out right? I've been saving gems since I figured we could purchase with gems or they would offer a promo like they did with zero. I don't think I'm going to take the chance of trying to win them since the odds don't seem that great and I want the whole collection if possible!


----------



## Chrissy1435

Pheran said:


> It's not just a week - based on the contest timeline, at a minimum the event is from December 11th through December 30th.  I'm guessing it might actually be something like 12/10-12/31, but that's speculation on my part.



Thanks...when they did the live event I saw so many people commenting about it being only 6 days so that's where I got that from, completely forgetting about the contest.


----------



## Wdw1015

Does anyone know if they are going to announce when it's being released or if it's just going to show up?


----------



## SunDial

I wish it would be sooner.   I have 6 gold chests and 3 platinum chests just waiting to be used for Frozen


----------



## bluekirty

SunDial said:


> I wish it would be sooner.   I have 6 gold chests and 3 platinum chests just waiting to be used for Frozen


It might start a few days earlier.  If it's like the NBC event, then we'll be able to get Mickey's costume a few days before we can welcome Anna.  Which would be nice as I can work on the costumes and keep my gold and platinum chests until I get all of the fabric


----------



## supernova

Halloweenqueen said:


> Curious, another special event is great, but have we seen the last of any real expansion?  No Adventureland or Frontierland?





mmmears said:


> Certainly feels like it.  The main story hasn't really advanced since we got MG (Pirates feels incomplete) and now this is 2 timed events in a row.


I honestly can't see them adding new lands for at least a year or so at this point.  They've already given us attractions that belong in other lands (Pirates, Tower of Terror, and the Haunted Mansion.  Since this game board is for Disneyland and not Walt Disney World, they can't add in Carousel of Progress for Tomorrowland.  If I remember correctly, there are at least six areas still to be cleared  If they do one every two months, that carries their lazy behinds through to next year at this point.  I firmly believe they are hoping that this game goes off-line within that time so that they don't have to open up new lands beyond the current game board.  I knew we were in trouble after defeating Mother Gothel and getting that nonsense that the portal curse was reinforced.  All this nonsense about "game optimization before we expand" is just that... nonsense.  I don't think they expected people to progress as quickly as we have and it took them by surprise.  I accidentally clicked on the achievement ribbon the other day (honest... why is that even there??) and saw that the final achievement is at level 50 for the time being.  I'm at 41 right now and it's taking longer and longer to fill the stars.  I can't see myself getting to 50 any time soon.


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> I have a stupid question.  I'm currently playing on my Samsung phone but I'm trading in for an iphone, am I going to have to start all over with my game?  I'm trying not to think about all the money I have spent on this game just to have to start all over





Pheran said:


> I can't answer this for sure, but make sure that your game is linked to your Facebook account before you trade in the Samsung, as that will likely be your only chance to recover your progress on the iPhone.


I hope so.  I'm also playing the Disney version of Crossy Road and when I started it up on my new phone, I lost ALL of my coins.  When I contacted the maker, they said that they couldn't move over the coins, just the characters.  Odd, but whatever.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> @PhilharmagicPrincess Did a nice job explaining it.  Optimization for this game has a lot to do with the lines of programming code for everything.  Each building is a code, where it is placed, is a code. Each individual guest is a code, the character tasks are a code.  Think about how many characters there currently are, now think of how many tasks they have.  Your phone is processing the code to display the graphics.  It is running through lots of "If this, Then that" type of calculations.  The more lands they create, the bigger the map, the more things people can place.  All of those calculations take processing power.  They want to be sure that the game will continue to run smoothly enough for all players.  Imagine being on an older phone and how much slower it would be.  Now imagine if they don't optimize even now and they expand further, it slows everything down.  So they are sacrificing content in order to keep users happy with game play


And yet I read far fewer complains on these boards about a need for optimization.  Users seem far more content with current game play than they are with the the need/desire for new lands and areas.  Seems like an excuse at this point, rather than an explanation.


----------



## Windwaker4444

minniesBFF said:


> I have a stupid question.  I'm currently playing on my Samsung phone but I'm trading in for an iphone, am I going to have to start all over with my game?  I'm trying not to think about all the money I have spent on this game just to have to start all over





minniesBFF said:


> I have a stupid question.  I'm currently playing on my Samsung phone but I'm trading in for an iphone, am I going to have to start all over with my game?  I'm trying not to think about all the money I have spent on this game just to have to start all over


I play on my Samsung phone and my tablet.  I signed in to the Google Play Cloud and it saved my game so I can switch between devices.  The only problem I've had is sometimes I lose a few brooms, ravens, etc. when I switch between devices. Hope this helps


----------



## Windwaker4444

SunDial said:


> I wish it would be sooner.   I have 6 gold chests and 3 platinum chests just waiting to be used for Frozen


Me too.  I have 2 platinum and 4 golds that I am dying to open.  I don't have TOT or Splash Mountain yet, but I'm saving them for something Frozen....just not any banners PLEASE!!!


----------



## mrzrich

SunDial said:


> I can go along with the gaming optimization but I can also see them not wanting to open land because of all of the concession farms that are out there.



I the developers have a beef with concession farms, they can easily fix it by limiting us to one of each stand.  I don't think they care how we set up our parks.


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> I the developers have a beef with concession farms, they can easily fix it by limiting us to one of each stand.  I don't think they care how we set up our parks.


Oh wonderful.  So now instead of getting the occasional Apprentice Stand from my unending Bronze chests, I'll keep getting more magic.  Either way, I don't need it.  Still don't understand the awful 'prizes' contained in platinum and gold chests.  12-24 hours to get a banner, bench or elk topiary is ridiculous.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Oh wonderful.  So now instead of getting the occasional Apprentice Stand from my unending Bronze chests, I'll keep getting more magic.  Either way, I don't need it.  Still don't understand the awful 'prizes' contained in platinum and gold chests.  12-24 hours to get a banner, bench or elk topiary is ridiculous.


Or a character token that takes 1-4 hour to normally get.---Looking at you Nightmare Before Christmas!


----------



## aussiebill10

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Random question that I haven't been able to figure out. when you have ecstatic happiness you get +__ rewards listed. But when I collect first thing in the morning my park's happiness meter has always declined out of the ecstatic level... so does that mean when I collect I won't get the +___? or is it just when you're assigning the quests that counts?


What I did was if it was under100% don't click to collect but grant wishes to bring it back over the 100% then collect


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

minniesBFF said:


> I have a stupid question.  I'm currently playing on my Samsung phone but I'm trading in for an iphone, am I going to have to start all over with my game?  I'm trying not to think about all the money I have spent on this game just to have to start all over





Pheran said:


> I can't answer this for sure, but make sure that your game is linked to your Facebook account before you trade in the Samsung, as that will likely be your only chance to recover your progress on the iPhone.



@minniesBFF I just happened to be on the game's Facebook this morning hoping for an update and I saw this comment & reply from the developers:
https://www.facebook.com/DisneyMagicKingdoms/photos/a.625533104279824.1073741828.545267055639763/761879060645227/?type=3&comment_id=762356017264198&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}

The person asked "Hi , Disney Magic Kingdoms, is there a way that I can move my account from a Windows phone to a Android phone?" and they replied with "Hi, progress transfer is possible only between Windows pc-Windows mobile and Android-iOS"

So, it seems that if you're on a Samsung phone running Andriod, that you can have your progress trasfered to iOS!! I'd say just send a ticket in to the "Customer Care" section of the help screen and they can transfer it for you. I also like @Pheran comment - make sure you also connect to facebook before you turn in your old phone. Good luck!


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> They didn't list Welcome Oogie Boogie and I'm pretty sure they didn't list Welcome Syndrome for their events. They definitely showed Hans as a player


Right.  I think that as long as you defeat the villain, you can welcome them any time after that.  Their tokens won't disappear once the event is over.  So it's a matter of reaching the end of the story line, which doesn't involve welcoming them. Remember that certain villains weren't available to be welcomed until well after they were defeated.  Pete and especially Zurg, for example.


----------



## figment_jii

I had to link my game with my Facebook account and then I was able to play between my Android phone and my iPad.  Just note that there is some delay/lag between playing with multiple devices.  In other words, if you play on your iPad, close the game and then immediately open it on the Android device, it might revert to a slightly older save of the game.  Nothing drastic, but I did notice that sometimes it went back to the status from a few days to a few hours earlier.  I couldn't figure out how to force/trigger a save, but it's something to keep in mind if you're in the middle of a long task.


----------



## Chrissy1435

aussiebill10 said:


> What I did was if it was under100% don't click to collect but grant wishes to bring it back over the 100% then collect



Now that I found out you don't have to click on the smiley faces right away, I usually grant as many wishes as possible before I go to bed and leave the smiley faces floating around the park so when I wake up I can click on all of them to bring my happiness up before clicking on anyone's completed tasks.


----------



## McCoy

figment_jii said:


> I had to link my game with my Facebook account and then I was able to play between my Android phone and my iPad.  Just note that there is some delay/lag between playing with multiple devices.  In other words, if you play on your iPad, close the game and then immediately open it on the Android device, it might revert to a slightly older save of the game.  Nothing drastic, but I did notice that sometimes it went back to the status from a few days to a few hours earlier.  I couldn't figure out how to force/trigger a save, but it's something to keep in mind if you're in the middle of a long task.


One method of saving up to your current status is to completely close out of the game (i.e. "force close" it, for example on Apple devices by double-clicking the home button and swiping the app to completely close it), restart the game so that it then goes through the full loading process, and then completely close out of the app once again.  Your progress should then be saved up to that moment (of re-opening the game), and you can switch to the other device and select the option to the data that has been backed up on the other device.


----------



## mmmears

Well, at least we have a date now.  They put something up on FB that says Frozen will start in 2 days!


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Pheran

Wow, the event is longer than I thought, I was off by 2 days at both ends.  There are some other very positive changes:



> Removed Banner Lamppost from Platinum Chests, and Fun Fire Hydrant from Bronze Chests



Thank goodness.



> “Have a Royal Greeting” – Cinderella :Added Dash Trophy



Yes!  The only way I can get these now is from chests.



> “Run Around” – Dash: Duration increased from 8 minutes to 1 hour



Oh thank god.  I hate Dash with a passion right now, because this is the longest quest he can do.


----------



## Pheran

I'm trying to fill up my Pete ears so they can no longer muck up my gold and platinum chests, but my characters have been utterly failing to get any for 2 days now.  I've lost count of how many quests I failed, and yes my kingdom is ecstatic.  Also have to fill up the Roz glasses, but those are easier to get.


----------



## Blinkblink

supernova said:


> Since this game board is for Disneyland and not Walt Disney World, they can't add in Carousel of Progress for Tomorrowland.



The game is a mix of all Disney theme parks from around the world, not just Disneyland.  Jet packs is from Tokyo Disney and the Alice in Wonderland labyrinth is from Disney Paris. Those are just the two I know off the top of my head, there may be others.


----------



## supernova

Blinkblink said:


> The game is a mix of all Disney theme parks from around the world, not just Disneyland.  Jet packs is from Tokyo Disney and the Alice in Wonderland labyrinth is from Disney Paris. Those are just the two I know off the top of my head, there may be others.


Makes sense. I was wondering why there wasn't a Matterhorn.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Blinkblink said:


> The game is a mix of all Disney theme parks from around the world, not just Disneyland.  Jet packs is from Tokyo Disney and the Alice in Wonderland labyrinth is from Disney Paris. Those are just the two I know off the top of my head, there may be others.




there are a ton of attractions that don't exist in real life either so I don't think its meant to be a Dland carbon copy...


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> there are a ton of attractions that don't exist in real life either so I don't think its meant to be a Dland carbon copy...


Lord knows OSHA would never clear that Kraken ride.


----------



## Gothmic

supernova said:


> Lord knows OSHA would never clear that Kraken ride.


ha ha ha, first thing I thought when I first saw it.

Also, California Screamin' is from The California Adventure Park not the Magic Kingdom.  
The Matterhorn could have tied in nicely with the Christmas theme.


----------



## supernova

Gothmic said:


> ha ha ha, first thing I thought when I first saw it.


Probably could have just given us the PoTC ride and called it a day.



Gothmic said:


> Also, California Screamin' is from The California Adventure Park not the Magic Kingdom.


Along with the Fun Wheel.



Gothmic said:


> The Matterhorn could have tied in nicely with the Christmas theme.


With four new attractions, more concession stands, and who knows what else, but only one new tiny patch of land becoming open, it's probably better that we're not getting a huge mountain for now.


----------



## Gothmic

supernova said:


> Along with the Fun Wheel.



True, I moved the Fun Wheel so it slipped my mind. As far as room goes I put all my Incredibles stuff away and have a few farms up. I will put them away to put the new things we get. I am still missing ToT, hopefully it will pop out of these chests I've been saving for the event. I am looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Pheran

> The price of The Incredibles Float has been changed from 50 Gems to 60 Gems



This made me curious - is there something so great about this float that it needed a price hike?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pheran said:


> This made me curious - is there something so great about this float that it needed a price hike?



I wonder if the float will help in the future to get the remaining Incredibles characters?


----------



## Gothmic

Have any iOS users updated the App, I will have to wait until tonight, I doubt there will be anything new or things to do before the event starts tomorrow, but, you never know.


----------



## msteddom

Gothmic said:


> Have any iOS users updated the App, I will have to wait until tonight, I doubt there will be anything new or things to do before the event starts tomorrow, but, you never know.


I updated it.  Main Street is covered in snow and decorations, but it looks like the actual event begins tomorrow as scheduled.


----------



## Didymus

If you do the update now you can clear the new land. It takes 24 hours which will mean you will have it for tomorrow.


----------



## msteddom

Didymus said:


> If you do the update now you can clear the new land. It takes 24 hours which will mean you will have it for tomorrow.


Thanks for that!  I don't think I would have noticed on my own!

Melissa


----------



## hopemax

Pheran said:


> This made me curious - is there something so great about this float that it needed a price hike?



They've always said that the event specific stuff would be easiest and cheapest to obtain via the event.  So I'm assuming with this event it means the float will be available for purchase again.  The price hike is because it's not during the original event.


----------



## Didymus

Some of the small changes have happened as well: incredible sandwich is holiday sandwich, Cinderella now gets trophies with her one hour, snow globes and frozen fountains are in chests. 
On a side note it keeps indicating that I can watch an ad movie for gems but nothing happens when I click it.


----------



## mmmears

I updated my app (iOs) and I like the way Main Street looks all decorated and snowy.


----------



## mmmears

Didymus said:


> Some of the small changes have happened as well: incredible sandwich is holiday sandwich, Cinderella now gets trophies with her one hour, snow globes and frozen fountains are in chests.
> On a side note it keeps indicating that I can watch an ad movie for gems but nothing happens when I click it.



I am having the same issue with watching the movies.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Just did the update...is anyone else's park only half covered with snow? It looks kinda funny that it's all wintery near Main Street and then all near space mountain and the other side of California screaming is all grass still.

Also, has anyone started putting their chests they've been saving on the platforms? I have 1 platinum saved and wondering if I should put it in an empty slot now so it's ready to open an hour into the event tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Didymus

Chrissy1435 said:


> Just did the update...is anyone else's park only half covered with snow? It looks kinda funny that it's all wintery near Main Street and then all near space mountain and the other side of California screaming is all grass still.
> 
> Also, has anyone started putting their chests they've been saving on the platforms? I have 1 platinum saved and wondering if I should put it in an empty slot now so it's ready to open an hour into the event tomorrow. Thanks!



I have one platinum already ready to open and will probably put a gold on my other platform tonight. There is nothing in them right now that I would want and I figure with the chances of getting the really good stuff so low it's worth getting started right away.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Didymus said:


> If you do the update now you can clear the new land. It takes 24 hours which will mean you will have it for tomorrow.



Thanks! Just started mine to open. Glad I held off on opening the spot for $350,000 since this one cost $75,000 and I wouldn't have had enough magic to open it if I spent it on the other piece of land.

Also just got dash's trophy from Cinderella and a Mrs. incredible ear from the obstacle course so that was pretty exciting since Dash trophys have been impossible to get out of the chests!


----------



## Chrissy1435

Didymus said:


> I have one platinum already ready to open and will probably put a gold on my other platform tonight. There is nothing in them right now that I would want and I figure with the chances of getting the really good stuff so low it's worth getting started right away.



Thanks - I think I'll do the same since my storage is almost full with the 1 platinum and 3 golds I've been holding onto.


----------



## mmmears

Didymus said:


> I have one platinum already ready to open and will probably put a gold on my other platform tonight. There is nothing in them right now that I would want and I figure with the chances of getting the really good stuff so low it's worth getting started right away.



Do we know that the chests will be needed for Frozen?  I have a few saved, too, but there is nothing I want in them at the moment.


----------



## SunDial

Chrissy1435 said:


> Just did the update...is anyone else's park only half covered with snow? It looks kinda funny that it's all wintery near Main Street and then all near space mountain and the other side of California screaming is all grass still.
> 
> Also, has anyone started putting their chests they've been saving on the platforms? I have 1 platinum saved and wondering if I should put it in an empty slot now so it's ready to open an hour into the event tomorrow. Thanks!



I have had 2 gold chests on the upper platforms waiting to open for a few days now.    4 gold and 3 platinum just saying to be moved to the top


----------



## Didymus

mmmears said:


> Do we know that the chests will be needed for Frozen?  I have a few saved, too, but there is nothing I want in them at the moment.



One of the prerequisites for the event is having done the chest tutorial so we can safely assume they will come into play


----------



## Wdw1015

Didymus said:


> I have one platinum already ready to open and will probably put a gold on my other platform tonight. There is nothing in them right now that I would want and I figure with the chances of getting the really good stuff so low it's worth getting started right away.


So as long as we don't open them, we can put them on the stands to start the time? I just want to make sure that by doing this, we'll still get the Frozen stuff as long as we open after the event starts.


----------



## aussiebill10

Everything now in place update done 24 hr countdown started on new area only75k better than the 150k needed for the bottom right of space mountain (still to do)and the middle bit that says complete more toy toy tasks but that can wait
In the last week I just been levelling up my level 9 characters to 10 last 24hr one will finish just before to Frozen event starts
Will hold of parades till can get frozen one then start one
Currently have Flora,fauna,rupunzal,Flynn Cinderella Price Charming all waiting to level up and to welcome Phillip (have enough items)but don't want any character items from chests ATM
Only 3 of Donald's shirts to go had 3 characters all on 12 hr jobs have had one drop in 9 goes


----------



## Didymus

Wdw1015 said:


> So as long as we don't open them, we can put them on the stands to start the time? I just want to make sure that by doing this, we'll still get the Frozen stuff as long as we open after the event starts.



In the top left when you are in chests it lost what you can get. I just opened a bronze that I started before updating this morning and it had a frozen fountain in it! It's still a game of chance of course, the other one was magic...


----------



## bluekirty

Chrissy1435 said:


> Thanks! Just started mine to open. Glad I held off on opening the spot for $350,000 since this one cost $75,000 and I wouldn't have had enough magic to open it if I spent it on the other piece of land.


If given the choice, the land you can clear for 350,000 would be my choice.  You can fit a bit more there than the little bit of land the 75,000 magic opens up.  That spot seems similar to the first new Space Mountain spot that opened up in the Pirates update (that cost 150,000 magic).  But at least this new land doesn't have an annoying stage that blocks a lot of the space from being useful


----------



## DoreyAdore

Didymus said:


> Some of the small changes have happened as well: incredible sandwich is holiday sandwich, Cinderella now gets trophies with her one hour, snow globes and frozen fountains are in chests.
> On a side note it keeps indicating that I can watch an ad movie for gems but nothing happens when I click it.


I was able to start one advertisement but it only played the audio, no video. Then, when it was over, the last pic of the video was displayed but only about one half of it. The X in the right hand corner wasn't visible. I had to stop the game app to get it to unfreeze. When I restarted it gave me the one gem. Now ads won't open at all.


----------



## supernova

I don't follow the game on Facebook and refuse to buy into these video press release hype nonsense.  I got a quick popup yesterday telling me everything I need to know about this event. And so I wonder again, why the hell hold a video preview????


----------



## supernova

Chrissy1435 said:


> Just did the update...is anyone else's park only half covered with snow? It looks kinda funny that it's all wintery near Main Street and then all near space mountain and the other side of California screaming is all grass still.


I thought that same thing. It screams laziness for sure.


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> I don't follow the game on Facebook and refuse to buy into these video press release hype nonsense.  I got a quick popup yesterday telling me everything I need to know about this event. And so I wonder again, why the hell hold a video preview????


It clearly may not be your style or preference, but it would appear - based on plenty of 'excited' comments and discussions on various social media platforms reacting to the video preview and other 'teasers' - that their approach has worked in building excitement around the new update and event.  Clearly this approach is not for everyone, and that is why it would appear that nobody is forced to watch the preview video.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I wonder if the float will help in the future to get the remaining Incredibles characters?





McCoy said:


> It clearly may not be your style or preference, but it would appear - based on plenty of 'excited' comments and discussions on various social media platforms reacting to the video preview and other 'teasers' - that their approach has worked in building excitement around the new update and event.  Clearly this approach is not for everyone, and that is why it would appear that nobody is forced to watch the preview video.



Right. Buy they are wasting time and energy on putting that together, yet they blame their lack of game expansion on "optimization".  Hmmmm...


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

I have the trouble with the gem ads too. I'm looking forward to the event tomorrow  though, like Chrissy1435 and supernova I only have half my park covered in snow
(and a bit bummed out about the limited time Minnie costume, since I don't have Minnie yet, nor will I get her before the event ends)


----------



## mmmears

I got the 2 normal gem ads to work this afternoon, after having trouble with them this morning.

Can Frozen start already????  (Can you tell I'm anxious to have something to do in this game?)


----------



## PrincessS121212

Just applied the update for Android, and the gem ads worked instantly for me, despite having a 3yr old tablet.  So far no lag like I usually get at the beginning of the events, so yay to their optimization efforts!


----------



## KPach525

So I have a glitch with Mr Incredible, his 6 hour quest finishes immediately for instant 155 magic.


----------



## supernova

Looks like the new prizes are available from the chests starting today.  Plus, they cleaned up the list.  Fewer prizes, which is good because you no longer have to pull down the blue scroll bar to see all available prizes.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Hi, this is my first post.
I downloaded the game after replacing my old phone with the iPhone 7 Plus. It seemed  like a good way to enjoy my new phone. I am by no means a "video game" person, in fact, I have given people I know guff for playing them. Now I are one. This is my first phone game, and since Disneyland is one of my favorite places on earth, I'm enjoying it very much.

I'm at level 31, and am waiting with baited breath to begin the Frozen update tomorrow morning. I've got it all downloaded am ready to go, the snow looks really cool. I thought now would be a good time to pipe up, so I can share all my frustrations about the upcoming event with you 
I've got the update all downloaded, and thank you to the Amy Adams member who said "hey, the new land's available!" because I've got that 'de-frosting' right now.


----------



## supernova

Didymus said:


> In the top left when you are in chests it lost what you can get. I just opened a bronze that I started before updating this morning and it had a frozen fountain in it! It's still a game of chance of course, the other one was magic...


I'm sure everyone will be excited for their first fountain. It's the 47th one we receive at midpoint in the event that will be infuriating.


----------



## supernova

Didymus said:


> One of the prerequisites for the event is having done the chest tutorial so we can safely assume they will come into play


I think the chest tutorial is only for what they are considering "new" players.


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> So I have a glitch with Mr Incredible, his 6 hour quest finishes immediately for instant 155 magic.



My glitch is with Bo Peep.  Any single event she finishes immediately, when she is paired with a character she will perform the tapped task.


----------



## minniesBFF

Dang, I didn't open my game until I got to work this morning and the update is available, but I don't have wifi.  I don't want to risk using up a bunch of data to update the game so I guess I'm not starting the Frozen event until later.  Grr...


----------



## minniesBFF

Pheran said:


> I can't answer this for sure, but make sure that your game is linked to your Facebook account before you trade in the Samsung, as that will likely be your only chance to recover your progress on the iPhone.





supernova said:


> I hope so.  I'm also playing the Disney version of Crossy Road and when I started it up on my new phone, I lost ALL of my coins.  When I contacted the maker, they said that they couldn't move over the coins, just the characters.  Odd, but whatever.





Windwaker4444 said:


> I play on my Samsung phone and my tablet.  I signed in to the Google Play Cloud and it saved my game so I can switch between devices.  The only problem I've had is sometimes I lose a few brooms, ravens, etc. when I switch between devices. Hope this helps





PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> @minniesBFF I just happened to be on the game's Facebook this morning hoping for an update and I saw this comment & reply from the developers:
> https://www.facebook.com/DisneyMagicKingdoms/photos/a.625533104279824.1073741828.545267055639763/761879060645227/?type=3&comment_id=762356017264198&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}
> 
> The person asked "Hi , Disney Magic Kingdoms, is there a way that I can move my account from a Windows phone to a Android phone?" and they replied with "Hi, progress transfer is possible only between Windows pc-Windows mobile and Android-iOS"
> 
> So, it seems that if you're on a Samsung phone running Andriod, that you can have your progress trasfered to iOS!! I'd say just send a ticket in to the "Customer Care" section of the help screen and they can transfer it for you. I also like @Pheran comment - make sure you also connect to facebook before you turn in your old phone. Good luck!



Thanks for all of your replies!  I have my game connected to facebook now, so hopefully my content will transfer over!  I'm getting my new phone tonight so I might wait until then to download the update with the Frozen event.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Just started the frozen event mickey has to do a 60 second task then a 6 min one with goofy


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Beccybooboo said:


> Just started the frozen event mickey has to do a 60 second task then a 6 min one with goofy



yeah, it started an hour early! happy surprise! bad side is i had all my characters on tasks set to be done just before 11, and now i have to wait for Mickey to finish before i can actually get started...


----------



## 10CJ

Thanks for the update, I thought it started at 11.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

As others have said, Mickey goes on a 60 second task and then a 6 minute one with Goofy. I purchased Olaf and the Snow Voncession for $5.99 and the parade float and 1500 shields for $2.99. Olaf goes on a 60 minute task to begin with.


----------



## 10CJ

So am I seeing this correctly? There is nothing Frozen related in the platinum chest?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

10CJ said:


> So am I seeing this correctly? There is nothing Frozen related in the platinum chest?


I'm wondering if it will come as the event continues? Perhaps not immediately but after one or two characters have been welcomed?


----------



## bluekirty

By the way, Olaf is available now


----------



## purplejam

10CJ said:


> So am I seeing this correctly? There is nothing Frozen related in the platinum chest?



Looks that way - it was a total waste of my time saving all those platinum and gold chests lol


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Disney_Princess83 said:


> As others have said, Mickey goes on a 60 second task and then a 6 minute one with Goofy. I purchased Olaf and the Snow Voncession for $5.99 and the parade float and 1500 shields for $2.99. Olaf goes on a 60 minute task to begin with.



After these tasks, you have to get Mickeys Christmas costume. You need 2 blue fabric, 3 pairs of gloves and 500 shields. I already have the gloves and shield and one blue fabric. The only characters for me who can get the fabric are Zero and Elizabeth, as well as chests.

AS for the chests re: Olaf. You can get the carrot for his update in Bronze chests and the Mickey Olaf Hat from Silver chests. For his first upgrade you need 1 carrot, 1 Mickey Olaf Hat and 500 shields. It takes 6 seconds.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Disney_Princess83 said:


> After these tasks, you have to get Mickeys Christmas costume. You need 2 blue fabric, 3 pairs of gloves and 500 shields. I already have the gloves and shield and one blue fabric. The only characters for me who can get the fabric are Zero and Elizabeth, as well as chests.
> 
> AS for the chests re: Olaf. You can get the carrot for his update in Bronze chests and the Mickey Olaf Hat from Silver chests. For his first upgrade you need 1 carrot, 1 Mickey Olaf Hat and 500 shields. It takes 6 seconds.



Woody then goes on a 2 hour quest to assess the snow storm damage.


----------



## aussiebill10

Minnie's costume needs heeps just need Micky to finish a task to see what he needs hope they are different colours to Minnie


----------



## Disney_Princess83

bluekirty said:


> By the way, Olaf is available now



When he becomes available in your game, hold off on purchasing him. Within 10 minutes, I got a special offer for Olaf and the concession stand for $6. Separately the concession is 60 gems and Olaf is 180 gems.


----------



## McCoy

Mickey's Costume:
- Mickey Gloves - 3 (Mickey and Friends parade float; Tinker Bell Find Lost Things; Hamm Rolling Ride; Goofy Visit Mickey's)
- Blue Fabric - 2 (Chests; Mickey Dance a Jig; Donald Scare Time; Elizabeth Swann Commission a Ship; Zero Sniffing About)
- Event shields - 500

Minnie's Costume:
- Minnie Bow - 50 (Daisy's Diner; Chests; Tangled parade float; Mickey Hang Out at Home; Roz Sushi Dinner; Sully Laugh It Up; Hamm Space Pig; Goofy Attend a Show; EVE Ride on Astro Orbiters)
- Blue Fabric - 35 (Chests; Mickey Dance a Jig; Donald Scare Time; Elizabeth Swann Commission a Ship; Zero Sniffing About)
- Green Dot Fabric - 35 (Chests; Mickey Dance a Jig; Sarge Check Space Traders)
- Event shields - 10,000


----------



## Pheran

I purchased Olaf with my saved up gems, I was pleasantly surprised that he was only 180.  I will probably buy that little float bundle for $2 just to finally kill off pop-up ads from my game.  Unfortunately Goofy is busy until this afternoon so I can't do the 6-minute mission.  Poor planning on my part, but not the end of the world.


----------



## aussiebill10

Thank you McCoy
Is Sarge the only one who can help Olof with his ears?


----------



## McCoy

aussiebill10 said:


> Thank you McCoy
> Is Sarge the only one who can help Olof with his ears?


For now yes (besides chests), but maybe once we get Mickey's costume or other Frozen characters, perhaps they will be able to help.  Below are all that I see so far.  Does anyone know what the Olaf Snow Globe available in silver chests is?  Is that a decoration?

Olaf:
- Carrot Nose (Chests; Hamm Coin Collector; Woody Practice Lasso Skills)
- Olaf Ears Hat (Chests; Sarge Meeting at Al's Toy Barn)
- Event shields


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> I purchased Olaf with my saved up gems, I was pleasantly surprised that he was only 180.  I will probably buy that little float bundle for $2 just to finally kill off pop-up ads from my game.  Unfortunately Goofy is busy until this afternoon so I can't do the 6-minute mission.  Poor planning on my part, but not the end of the world.


Same here.  I don't need the concession stand since the shields are very easy to come by.  I already have over 20,000, and I figure I could really use m $6 far more than I could silly video game currency.


----------



## Chrissy1435

supernova said:


> Same here.  I don't need the concession stand since the shields are very easy to come by.  I already have over 20,000, and I figure I could really use m $6 far more than I could silly video game currency.



Wow, I can't believe you already have $20k shields! I've only accumulated 2,000 so far and thought I was doing good haha. I bought the bundle with the concession stand and it produces 107 shields every 6hrs so definitely can get shields quicker through character tasks. 

Anyone else a little disappointed none of our other attractions have switched to produce shields? I thought during NBC some of them switched to pumpcoins but I could be making that up. 

I'm also pretty happy I have been waiting to upgrade Minnie since her costume needs so many ears so I already have a few built up towards that. I also never got Daisy's costume because by the time I could, Halloween was over so that's helping since one of her fabrics can be used towards Minnie's Christmas costume. Off to try to gather things for Mickey's costume now since I have nothing towards his yet as he was at level 10 already. Overall, I think I'm happy with the event so far, check back in after I get 20 frozen fountains and I'm sure I'll be feeling differently!


----------



## 2010_Bride

Anyone having problems with their game freezing today? I've never had this problem, but since the update my game has frozen (no pun intended) four times. I keep having to force a shut down and then wait for the game to reload. I'm playing on iOS.


----------



## supernova

Chrissy1435 said:


> Wow, I can't believe you already have $20k shields! I've only accumulated 2,000 so far and thought I was doing good haha. I bought the bundle with the concession stand and it produces 107 shields every 6hrs so definitely can get shields quicker through!


So far so smooth on the shields!


----------



## Chrissy1435

I meant to ask in my last post, has anyone noticed the number 1 under tokens in the chests? Any clue what that means? If they were under decorations I was hoping it would be the limit to how many we can get but they seem to only be under the character tokens.


----------



## aussiebill10

Great start Supernova
Which characters give best Shields I have been doing many short time tasks for 2hrs and only just got to 4K
Any buildings or attractions helping?
Also should I bring in Phillip as I'm holding off as don't want any his items in the chests I have waiting to ppen


----------



## mmmears

2010_Bride said:


> Anyone having problems with their game freezing today? I've never had this problem, but since the update my game has frozen (no pun intended) four times. I keep having to force a shut down and then wait for the game to reload. I'm playing on iOS.



Yep.  Same thing here.  Started yesterday.  I know it's "frozen" themed but I'm not sure this is what they meant.    I'm also on iOS on an iPhone 7.


----------



## supernova

aussiebill10 said:


> Great start Supernova
> Which characters give best Shields I have been doing many short time tasks for 2hrs and only just got to 4K
> Any buildings or attractions helping?
> Also should I bring in Phillip as I'm holding off as don't want any his items in the chests I have waiting to ppen


The Sleeping Beauty characters aren't doing anything for me at all, along with the Incredibles characters.  So it has been business as usual for those characters.

As for how I'm doing so well so far, I want to hold off on that information for now.  I don't want the developers to catch on JUST yet.  Let's leave it at that I have ALL of Minnie's green fabric so far, and Olaf is almost ready to go up to level 2!


----------



## McCoy

There is a glitch in the update that is allowing many users to start tasks for certain characters, which are then instantaneously completed, and can then be started again immediately; repeat, etc., which is allowing many people to collect at very high rates.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> There is a glitch in the update that is allowing many users to start tasks for certain characters, which are then instantaneously completed, and can then be started again immediately; repeat, etc., which is allowing many people to collect at very high rates.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

10CJ said:


> So am I seeing this correctly? There is nothing Frozen related in the platinum chest?



was that weird deer topiary thing always in the platinum chests?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

McCoy said:


> There is a glitch in the update that is allowing many users to start tasks for certain characters, which are then instantaneously completed, and can then be started again immediately; repeat, etc., which is allowing many people to collect at very high rates.



of course im not one of the lucky ones, haha.
but im playing on a laptop and not a phone or tablet...


----------



## DoreyAdore

So Donald has to be in his pumpkin costume in order to help with Mickey's costume fabric.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> was that weird deer topiary thing always in the platinum chests?


Really really stupid, huh? If you would like one, I'll send it to you for Christmas.  I must have half a dozen of those things in storage.


----------



## mmmears

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> of course im not one of the lucky ones, haha.
> but im playing on a laptop and not a phone or tablet...



I'm not either (and I am on a phone).  At least with the Incredibles, the mistake was open to everyone and people were kind enough to share the info here.


----------



## Pheran

I'm on iPhone and Bo Peep seems to behave normally for me.  I don't have Mr. Incredible.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm not either (and I am on a phone).  At least with the Incredibles, the mistake was open to everyone and people were kind enough to share the info here.


People are funny that way, I suppose.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

supernova said:


> Really really stupid, huh? If you would like one, I'll send it to you for Christmas.  I must have half a dozen of those things in storage.



thanks, but i think i'm good 
i just didnt remember seeing it there before.


----------



## McCoy

I'm not one of the lucky ones either, but people have reported it occurring with several different characters.  It has also occurred on PC versions, apparently.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

after you get Mickeys costume there is a task to play music with Goofy for 2hrs


----------



## jypfoto

So upsetting to me that it appears that I've lost my progress.  Updated, started the event.  Game kept on freezing on me.  I've never had any issues with fresh installing before.  Did the same this time, installed the updates, load the game and see that I'm back to level 1.  Prior to that I was level 38, had most of my characters at level 9 or 10.  I had thought I had it synced to both Game Center and face book.  I'll have to go home and see how are back it was since I played on my iPad but that's been probably 2-3 weeks ago.

As it appears now I've lost probably 10 months of playing. I sent an email to GameLoft but I'm not expecting anything.  If I can't recover it, I'm going to stop playing, can't see myself starting this back up from the beginning.


----------



## supernova

jypfoto said:


> So upsetting to me that it appears that I've lost my progress.  Updated, started the event.  Game kept on freezing on me.  I've never had any issues with fresh installing before.  Did the same this time, installed the updates, load the game and see that I'm back to level 1.  Prior to that I was level 38, had most of my characters at level 9 or 10.  I had thought I had it synced to both Game Center and face book.  I'll have to go home and see how are back it was since I played on my iPad but that's been probably 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> As it appears now I've lost probably 10 months of playing. I sent an email to GameLoft but I'm not expecting anything.  If I can't recover it, I'm going to stop playing, can't see myself starting this back up from the beginning.


Hopefully they do come through for you!  I've found their tech support has been pretty top notch so far.


----------



## DoreyAdore

jypfoto said:


> So upsetting to me that it appears that I've lost my progress.  Updated, started the event.  Game kept on freezing on me.  I've never had any issues with fresh installing before.  Did the same this time, installed the updates, load the game and see that I'm back to level 1.  Prior to that I was level 38, had most of my characters at level 9 or 10.  I had thought I had it synced to both Game Center and face book.  I'll have to go home and see how are back it was since I played on my iPad but that's been probably 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> As it appears now I've lost probably 10 months of playing. I sent an email to GameLoft but I'm not expecting anything.  If I can't recover it, I'm going to stop playing, can't see myself starting this back up from the beginning.


How frustrating!  Sorry


----------



## supernova

Send Sarge for any of his Frozen quests and see what happens... if anything.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

supernova said:


> Send Sarge for any of his Frozen quests and see what happens... if anything.



i have about 30 mins left until he is done the one that produces Olaf ears, should it have happened already, or do i need to wait it out? haha


----------



## lmmatooki

Gosh, I started 20 minutes earlier than when it was "supposed" to come out and I only have about 2,000 shields right now and have about 30 minutes left on Mickey's Holiday costume...I need to find a better game plan to get more shields or hope that I get the glitch (a girl can dream hahaha) Hopefully I won't be running down to the last minute for this event like I was for the NBC event!


----------



## 2010_Bride

supernova said:


> Send Sarge for any of his Frozen quests and see what happens... if anything.


Nothin' - Booooooo


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> i have about 30 mins left until he is done the one that produces Olaf ears, should it have happened already, or do i need to wait it out? haha





2010_Bride said:


> Nothin' - Booooooo


Oh rats, you two.  That was my glitch!  Every time I click on Sarge, his tasks end immediately.  I already completed all of Minnie's green fabric, thanks to the glitch.

On the other hand, I just opened three bronze chests at once and they all contained... magic.  No fabric, no carrots.  I don't NEED any more magic, as you can see.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Oh rats, you two.  That was my glitch!  Every time I click on Sarge, his tasks end immediately.  I already completed all of Minnie's green fabric, thanks to the glitch.
> 
> On the other hand, I just opened three bronze chests at once and they all contained... magic.  No fabric, no carrots.  I don't NEED any more magic, as you can see.
> View attachment 209430


gettin real jealous of you glitch people! Olafs 6min quest is bugging the crap out of me but I don't want to spend gems to make Sarge go any faster so i can level Olaf up asap :/


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> gettin real jealous of you glitch people! Olafs 6min quest is bugging the crap out of me but I don't want to spend gems to make Sarge go any faster so i can level Olaf up asap :/


I've got Olaf at Level 2, but until I build the courtyard ice rink, I'm stuck sending the little annoying snowman on 6 minute quests.  All for nothing.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> I've got Olaf at Level 2, but until I build the courtyard ice rink, I'm stuck sending the little annoying snowman on 6 minute quests.  All for nothing.



UGH WHY. I swear I was excited about this update like 2 hours ago now I'' frustrated again hahaha


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

ill take some of that magic off your hands, lol. jk. i opened 2 chests and got.. fountains!


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> UGH WHY. I swear I was excited about this update like 2 hours ago now I'' frustrated again hahaha


I never bother to get excited about this game or it's updates.  I've been playing since April.  At this point, I know better.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> ill take some of that magic off your hands, lol. jk. i opened 2 chests and got.. fountains!


Fountains??  TWO of them?  But they're so... magical!


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> Mickey's Costume:
> - Mickey Gloves - 3 (Mickey and Friends parade float; Tinker Bell Find Lost Things; Hamm Rolling Ride; Goofy Visit Mickey's)
> - Blue Fabric - 2 (Chests; Mickey Dance a Jig; Donald Scare Time; Elizabeth Swann Commission a Ship; Zero Sniffing About)
> - Event shields - 500
> 
> Minnie's Costume:
> - Minnie Bow - 50 (Daisy's Diner; Chests; Tangled parade float; Mickey Hang Out at Home; Roz Sushi Dinner; Sully Laugh It Up; Hamm Space Pig; Goofy Attend a Show; EVE Ride on Astro Orbiters)
> - Blue Fabric - 35 (Chests; Mickey Dance a Jig; Donald Scare Time; Elizabeth Swann Commission a Ship; Zero Sniffing About)
> - Green Dot Fabric - 35 (Chests; Mickey Dance a Jig; Sarge Check Space Traders)
> - Event shields - 10,000


Thank you for posting this.  I already took the characters out of their Halloween costumes (it IS December, after all), but now switched them back so I can keep working on fabric and tokens!


----------



## Princess4

for anyone who wants to know who to keep available to keep the story moving this is a great link http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Winter_Wonders_Event_2016_Walkthrough


----------



## muenginerd

I've got Pete glitching for me.  Can't complain I guess, but now I have all I need from him and he keeps finishing instantaneously.


----------



## supernova

muenginerd said:


> I've got Pete glitching for me.  Can't complain I guess, but now I have all I need from him and he keeps finishing instantaneously.


What has he been dropping for you?


----------



## EllaBellez

I'm new to the game, just started about a week ago.

I was wondering if the Olaf package would be a good purchase, or do you think he might be some type of prize later on in the event? Also (based on your experiences with previous limited time events) how long do you think the sale price of his package will be at that price before it goes up? a day, a week, the entire event? I haven't spent any money on the game, and was really hoping not to, but I also don't want to miss out on characters that I won't be able to get at another time. Any suggestions you have would be much appreciated.

Just so you have some background on where I'm at in the game, I'm about to go into my battle with Pete (but I am saving the first 12 hour session for tonight when I go to bed in order to fully utilize my characters during the frozen event) so I don't have as many characters available or leveled up enough to complete various frozen related tasks.



btw, just a quick unrelated side rant: despite sending mickey 3 or 4 different times for a 6 hour event (visit the fun wheel), and sending Jesse and Woody at least 4 or 5 times on a combined 4 hour event (attend a toy meeting), I can not seem to get Sarge's ears to drop so I can level him up (to 2) to continue with that story line. So frustrating...


----------



## Pheran

I just had a game freeze/crash which lost me 15-30 minutes of progress.  Nothing compared to jypfoto's problem, but annoying nonetheless.  I also had a platinum chest give me a wooden bench earlier... grrr.

Otherwise, I'm enjoying the update, still fun.


----------



## Pheran

supernova said:


> I never bother to get excited about this game or it's updates.  I've been playing since April.  At this point, I know better.



I don't understand why you continue to play this game.


----------



## muenginerd

supernova said:


> What has he been dropping for you?


I went through and got the pumpkins I need, Randall Ears, Mother Gothel daggers, and Zurg guns.  Now it's just dropping frozen tokens over and over again.  

The problem is once a character starts glitching you can't get past them.  So I can't easily get to anyone beyond Pete.  I've been doing the Mickey/Pete combined task.  It tells me Miceky is busy, do I want to spend gems?  I cancel out of that and it pushes me past Pete.  Once I send the next character on their task it kicks me back to Pete.  Then I have to do the bypass again.


----------



## KPach525

muenginerd said:


> I went through and got the pumpkins I need, Randall Ears, Mother Gothel daggers, and Zurg guns.  Now it's just dropping frozen tokens over and over again.
> 
> The problem is once a character starts glitching you can't get past them.  So I can't easily get to anyone beyond Pete.  I've been doing the Mickey/Pete combined task.  It tells me Miceky is busy, do I want to spend gems?  I cancel out of that and it pushes me past Pete.  Once I send the next character on their task it kicks me back to Pete.  Then I have to do the bypass again.



Hit the character button in the top left twice, that will cycle you to the next available character. 

Also I had the glitch with Mr I before the event started, but when I woke up this morning he was back to normal. Wish I was lucky enough for it to be Sarge. That's definitely a golden egg opportunity there... lucky.


----------



## squirrel

Elizabeth Swan was my glitch.  I managed to collect all 35 blue fabric pieces before it was fixed.


----------



## jascm

Finally started the Frozen event only to get to the Mickey and Goofy to find out that Goofy glitched and never started the 16 hour task I sent him on at 8 PM last night until I opened up the game today at 5PM. Anyway to override the glitch?


----------



## kyrkea333

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm wondering if it will come as the event continues? Perhaps not immediately but after one or two characters have been welcomed?


I was wondering the same thing. I think I will hang on to my gold and platinum chests for now...


----------



## Windwaker4444

I checked and double checked...no lucky glitches for me.  But on the bright side, I hit level 40 today and Olaf is really cute.  The true test of my luck will be if I get something good in my gold chest in 2 hours.  It's the first day and I already received 3 Frozen fountains. 3!!!!! That's crazy.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Don't know if aomeone else has put this forth, but wanted to add my 2 cents:

Although I am a little disappointed that the entire game area is not snow-covered, I have a theory. I think I it's trying to mimic Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. Therefore all the snow is just at the Main Street area (although I've seen it only on Main Street itself). I haven't been to the Party in several years, so my memory may be off a little. Again, just a thought. Happy Gaming!


----------



## tweeter

I just found my glitch. Mickey and Goofy have a 4 hour outdoor music performance after Mickey gets his winter outfit. I started the quest and it finished immediately.


----------



## bluekirty

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Don't know if aomeone else has put this forth, but wanted to add my 2 cents:
> 
> Although I am a little disappointed that the entire game area is not snow-covered, I have a theory. I think I it's trying to mimic Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. Therefore all the snow is just at the Main Street area (although I've seen it only on Main Street itself). I haven't been to the Party in several years, so my memory may be off a little. Again, just a thought. Happy Gaming!



That could be, but the other thing is that Main Street is the only area that is exactly the same for everybody playing.  There would be a lot more programming involved to make everything snowy, considering where you have attractions, decorations, or concessions located.  And for newer players, if an area isn't available.  It's much easier just have one consistent area to decorate.


----------



## tweeter

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Don't know if aomeone else has put this forth, but wanted to add my 2 cents:
> 
> Although I am a little disappointed that the entire game area is not snow-covered, I have a theory. I think I it's trying to mimic Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. Therefore all the snow is just at the Main Street area (although I've seen it only on Main Street itself). I haven't been to the Party in several years, so my memory may be off a little. Again, just a thought. Happy Gaming!



Maybe they're mimicking the end of the movie?

I have to say, I do love the detail in and around Main St. The snowmen, the overhead wreaths, the toy soldiers on the bridge, and the peppermint candies along the river are pretty neat.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> I don't understand why you continue to play this game.


I don't understand why you are so obsessed with my posts and concerned about my happiness. Don't get me wrong, I'm flattered that you continually think of me. It is nice to be thought of. But it's a bit creepy.

Otherwise I'm simply sharing my opinion.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> That could be, but the other thing is that Main Street is the only area that is exactly the same for everybody playing.  There would be a lot more programming involved to make everything snowy, considering where you have attractions, decorations, or concessions located.  And for newer players, if an area isn't available.  It's much easier just have one consistent area to decorate.


You are right. The time it would take to code every single object that we could put down would take a little of time I figured at least the grass, though. And the standing structures that aren't part of the actual game play.  But still, it's one added nice thing that we didn't get with the Halloween update.


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> Maybe they're mimicking the end of the movie?


I'm confused. Which movie?


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> I just found my glitch. Mickey and Goofy have a 4 hour outdoor music performance after Mickey gets his winter outfit. I started the quest and it finished immediately.


My glitch was just cleared up, unfortunately. At least I was able to get one full set of fabric before the plug was pulled.


----------



## jascm

supernova said:


> I don't understand why you are so obsessed with my posts and concerned about my happiness. Don't get me wrong, I'm flattered that you continually think of me. It is nice to be thought of. But it's a bit creepy.
> 
> Otherwise I'm simply sharing my opinion.



It just seems that every time you post about this game you have nothing positive to say. It seems to cause you a lot of disappointment and I think the confusion is if it causes you so much upset, why waste your time?


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

So I started the event this evening as well, currently welcoming Mickey's Holiday's costume! I'm not going to get Minnie's unfortunately, since I haven't welcomed her yet (I'm at the "Welcome Sulley" stage of the game, but I put that off for the event so that I won't have as many different tokens dropping.

I'm really looking forward to this event! I missed out of parts of NBC due to taking a really long time on Goofy's costume, but I'm hoping I'll be able to get everyone now! I got Olaf using gems I had saved up, and since, as far as I know, Sven will be a gem character too I'm going to try and save up now for him (I'm back to 60-odd gems).

Anyway, it's about 1 AM here, so I have to go to bed now, here's hoping I can make some nice progress tomorrow! And good luck to everyone playing, may your drop rates be high and your chests be bountiful!


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> I'm confused. Which movie?


Hmmm.. can't seem to remember the name, but it had to do with a curse and there was snow on the castle at the end.


----------



## supernova

jascm said:


> It just seems that every time you post about this game you have nothing positive to say. It seems to cause you a lot of disappointment and I think the confusion is if it causes you so much upset, why waste your time?


Thanks upset. Making general observations minus the rose colored glasses.  Nothing more.


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> Hmmm.. can't seem to remember the name, but it had to do with a curse and there was snow on the castle at the end.


I figured the post was about the MVMCP.


----------



## littlebearfan

My glitch character was Boo.  Not much help for the event, but I really needed a ton of magic!  I haven't been playing long, so this was very helpful.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

> Making general observations minus the rose colored glasses. Nothing more.

What color are the glasses through which people are sheep if they use an iPhone, folks have too much free time on their hands to play the game you're also playing, and the "silly" developers of the "silly" game are supposed to look the other way while one humble-brags about all the stuff they wrangled for free out of the "silly" game from a coding error?


----------



## lmmatooki

Just bought the Arendelle Courtyard Rink, working on clearing the 50 clouds in the air, and sent Jessie on her Stocked Up quest as well!


----------



## lmmatooki

Anyone remember if Minnie's outfit is event only? And does it help with quests?


----------



## lmmatooki

Also on a side note from the event, I only need one more Dagger for Mother Gothel, stuck on needing 6 ears for Donald for the past day or two, and have 2 gold chests with less than 2 hours left...hoping for the best!!


----------



## Chrissy1435

lmmatooki said:


> Just bought the Arendelle Courtyard Rink, working on clearing the 50 clouds in the air, and sent Jessie on her Stocked Up quest as well!



How did you already get the Arendelle Courtyard? That hasn't even come up for me yet.

I had no glitches at all for this event and it's kind of annoying that so many people are so much further along now with fabrics when mine are dropping really slow. Oh well, I just hope that I'll get Minnie before the end of the month.


----------



## supernova

HappyRoadTrip said:


> > Making general observations minus the rose colored glasses. Nothing more.
> 
> What color are the glasses through which people are sheep if they use an iPhone, folks have too much free time on their hands to play the game you're also playing, and the "silly" developers of the "silly" game are supposed to look the other way while one humble-brags about all the stuff they wrangled for free out of the "silly" game from a coding error?


Speaking of too much free time on one's hands...


----------



## supernova

Chrissy1435 said:


> How did you already get the Arendelle Courtyard? That hasn't even come up for me yet.


I wonder if it is related to opening the new patch of land?  Mine will be done by the morning.  Time will tell.  I just welcomed Mickey in his Christmas outfit and now have an exclamation point over his head. Off to find out what it's for...


----------



## lmmatooki

Chrissy1435 said:


> How did you already get the Arendelle Courtyard? That hasn't even come up for me yet.
> 
> I had no glitches at all for this event and it's kind of annoying that so many people are so much further along now with fabrics when mine are dropping really slow. Oh well, I just hope that I'll get Minnie before the end of the month.


It was after Mickey went to do Seasonal Symphony and I haven't had any glitches either, I started the event around 10:40 this morning and I haven't been getting Minnie's stuff very fast, I'm hoping for the same! I thought I would be so far along considering I started early but still not nearly as far as others.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I wonder if it is related to opening the new patch of land?  Mine will be done by the morning.  Time will tell.  I just welcomed Mickey in his Christmas outfit and now have an exclamation point over his head. Off to find out what it's for...


I had my land opened by 12:30 and did all the quests up to Mickey's Seasonal Symphony and was able to get it. And mine will be ready in 5 hours. I also only have 40/50 of the clouds cleared quest, chugging along!


----------



## supernova

I realize it's only the first day of the event, but Olaf is stuck at level 2.  I have everything I need except for a snowflake.   How are we getting those


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I had my land opened by 12:30 and did all the quests up to Mickey's Seasonal Symphony and was able to get it. And mine will be ready in 5 hours. I also only have 40/50 of the clouds cleared quest, chugging along!


Thanks for the reply. Not sure what the cloud clearing is all about but I suppose I will find out soon!


----------



## KPach525

OMG these clouds are officially the worst! At least you can tap the quest to auto-locate them. Dang


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> I realize it's only the first day of the event, but Olaf is stuck at level 2.  I have everything I need except for a snowflake.   How are we getting those


Funny, since it was explained on the video There is a snowgie mini event which is the only place to get the snowflakes


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> It was after Mickey went to do Seasonal Symphony and I haven't had any glitches either, I started the event around 10:40 this morning and I haven't been getting Minnie's stuff very fast, I'm hoping for the same! I thought I would be so far along considering I started early but still not nearly as far as others.


Minnie's tokens are pretty hefty. At least the most time I have seen so far was 4 hours, I believe. Nothing like Donald's 12 hour quests, many of which resulted in nothing.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I realize it's only the first day of the event, but Olaf is stuck at level 2.  I have everything I need except for a snowflake.   How are we getting those


I am about to get Olaf leveled up to level 3 here in the next hour or so...as long as I get them from Sarge


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Thanks for the reply. Not sure what the cloud clearing is all about but I suppose I will find out soon!


It is basically kind of like the spiders from NBC event


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Funny, since it was explained on the video There is a snowgie mini event which is the only place to get the snowflakes


Why watch a video when I can ask the question here and get an answer in seconds?  Thanks for the info.  Confused why they would have something like that pending. How long is Olaf going to keep doing this one six minute quest????


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I am about to get Olaf leveled up to level 3 here in the next hour or so...as long as I get them from Sarge


You were able to get a snowflake?


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Why watch a video when I can ask the question here and get an answer in seconds?  Thanks for the info.  Confused why they would have something like that pending. How long is Olaf going to keep doing this one six minute quest????


I was hoping my humor would come through too.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> I realize it's only the first day of the event, but Olaf is stuck at level 2.  I have everything I need except for a snowflake.   How are we getting those




Olaf doesnt need snowflakes yet... I just upgraded him to 3 and he needs one snowflake to get to level 4 but he only needed carrots & ears to get to level 3


----------



## hopemax

So I have been playing all day, no glitch.  And now I catch up on this thread, and Pete is suddenly glitching.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> You were able to get a snowflake?


Mine doesn't even show snowflakes...that is what is weird...I only have to collect the carrots and the ears for mine


----------



## RagdollSally86

Oooh, Woody has been my glitch character! I've racked in some shields currency. I didn't know how long it'd last, so I asked my 4 year-old daughter to play my game while I got dinner started. lol. She did a great job for me! =)


----------



## Windwaker4444

Good news is I finally got ToT!!!!  That took forever!!! Bad news is I'm out of space.  I'm thinking of storing the Incredibles buildings to open up space for frozen.  Does anyone remember if gold coins come out of the Incredible buildings in case they start up the gold coin challenge again?


----------



## Chrissy1435

supernova said:


> I wonder if it is related to opening the new patch of land?  Mine will be done by the morning.  Time will tell.  I just welcomed Mickey in his Christmas outfit and now have an exclamation point over his head. Off to find out what it's for...



I have that land opened so that's not what triggers it. I'm on a Mickey task that was 4 hours at the Philarmagic so maybe it will come after this. I'll be sleeping when he finishes so hopefully when I wake up it will be available and a nice surprise!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

KPach525 said:


> OMG these clouds are officially the worst! At least you can tap the quest to auto-locate them. Dang



curse the intern who came up with these


----------



## Aeriee

Random, but it's bothering me so much I just had to post in hopes of responses! I have major OCD, so looking around my park and not having the attractions in their right area, or having them all on top of each other is bothering me! I have every space of land unlocked so far, and every attraction except for RC Racers, Parachute Drop, Kraken, and Magic Lamp Theatre. How do you organize your park? I'm having such trouble! Right now I have all my tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland except the NBC because they won't fit, and I'm trying to keep all my POC and haunted mansion attraction together because they are apart of adventureland. If anyone can post pics or explain how they organize there park, I'm sure everyone can get use out of it. Especially because I'm not sure where I'm going to put my frozen attractions!


----------



## McCoy

Figured I would update this for anyone joining after this morning

Olaf:
- Carrot Nose (Chests; Hamm Coin Collector; Woody Practice Lasso Skills)
- Olaf Ears Hat (Chests; Sarge Meeting at Al's Toy Barn)
- Event shields
[EDIT:] - AFTER LEVEL 3: Snowflake ("Complete more story quests to unlock more characters and attractions")


----------



## aussiebill10

What triggers the clouds woody had checked for damage mickey and goofy currently doing play some wintertime tunes


----------



## mydisneyfix

Chrissy1435 said:


> How did you already get the Arendelle Courtyard? That hasn't even come up for me yet.
> 
> I had no glitches at all for this event and it's kind of annoying that so many people are so much further along now with fabrics when mine are dropping really slow. Oh well, I just hope that I'll get Minnie before the end of the month.


I had no glitches either.  And I tried all the ones people were talking about.  Bummer.  I feel behind now too.


----------



## karmstr112

Does the skating rink fit into the new open space?


----------



## mydisneyfix

Aeriee said:


> Random, but it's bothering me so much I just had to post in hopes of responses! I have major OCD, so looking around my park and not having the attractions in their right area, or having them all on top of each other is bothering me! I have every space of land unlocked so far, and every attraction except for RC Racers, Parachute Drop, Kraken, and Magic Lamp Theatre. How do you organize your park? I'm having such trouble! Right now I have all my tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland except the NBC because they won't fit, and I'm trying to keep all my POC and haunted mansion attraction together because they are apart of adventureland. If anyone can post pics or explain how they organize there park, I'm sure everyone can get use out of it. Especially because I'm not sure where I'm going to put my frozen attractions!


I gave up on trying to organize by "land."  Especially Adventureland since it's not unlocked yet.  I went by theme and the color of the "grass/base color" of the attraction.  So, all my princess stuff is in Fantasy land, but each princess has her own little square.  All my Tomorrowland attractions are in Tomorrowland.  I included Monster Inc in that because of their base color "purple with shapes."  Once I get that last little corner just unlocked I can move Jet packs and Pizza Port back into Tomorrowland.  I moved them out temporarily because I was OCD about having all my Incredible attractions together.  I kept all my NBC attractions near CA screaming.  I consider that to be a holding spot as well until more park area is opened.


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

Aeriee said:


> How do you organize your park? I'm having such trouble! Right now I have all my tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland except the NBC because they won't fit, and I'm trying to keep all my POC and haunted mansion attraction together because they are apart of adventureland. If anyone can post pics or explain how they organize there park, I'm sure everyone can get use out of it. Especially because I'm not sure where I'm going to put my frozen attractions!


Mine is also not organized exactly the way I like it, so it won't help you much if I post pictures, but here's a good blog post about the same thing.. hope this helps!
https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2016/07/17/disney-magic-kingdoms-a-most-lovely-tour-part-one/


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

aussiebill10 said:


> What triggers the clouds woody had checked for damage mickey and goofy currently doing play some wintertime tunes


It's after the 4 hr trip to the Philharmagic seasonal symphony! 
Here's a good reference for you that shows all trigger actions: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Winter_Wonders_Event_2016_Walkthrough


----------



## lmmatooki

Aeriee said:


> Random, but it's bothering me so much I just had to post in hopes of responses! I have major OCD, so looking around my park and not having the attractions in their right area, or having them all on top of each other is bothering me! I have every space of land unlocked so far, and every attraction except for RC Racers, Parachute Drop, Kraken, and Magic Lamp Theatre. How do you organize your park? I'm having such trouble! Right now I have all my tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland except the NBC because they won't fit, and I'm trying to keep all my POC and haunted mansion attraction together because they are apart of adventureland. If anyone can post pics or explain how they organize there park, I'm sure everyone can get use out of it. Especially because I'm not sure where I'm going to put my frozen attractions!


This is mine so far! Tried to keep frozen together but I don't know if I will be able to, I like the organization too!


----------



## lmmatooki

karmstr112 said:


> Does the skating rink fit into the new open space?


I moved my stuff around after getting the land space and was able to fit the rink, thankfully!


----------



## lmmatooki

So update on my Gold chests... I FINALLY got the Hollywood Tower of Terror!!.....anddddd...Olaf Sand sculptures lol so at least I got one good thing out of two


----------



## Chrissy1435

So this has nothing to do with the event but I just realized since I missed the Incredibles event and never received it in a chest, I won't be able to ever get the Incredibles house or omnidroid city which are both needed for Dash and Mrs. I tasks. It looks like I may be stuck with 60 min tasks for both of them forever! 

Event related: just got the task to build the Arendelle a Rink and a pop up for Jessie who I of course sent to level up to 10 a few hours ago because she wasn't gathering any tokens so I figured I had time before Elsa came into the picture. Really regretting doing that now


----------



## jypfoto

Unless a miracle happens, looks like I'm not going to be playing anymore.

Still no response from support.  Was able to restore a save from an iPad that doesn't put me back at level 1.  Problem is it takes me back from level 38 to 36, from 2.8 million visitors to 1.8, makes me lose almost 1.1 million magic.  All that I could deal with.  But I'm missing all 4 characters from Nightmare Before Christmas with no chance to get them, missing all 4 Halloween costumes, 18 characters I leveled to level 10 are now back to level 7-8. 

So instead of trying to redo all that work from the last few weeks just to get back to where I was, I figure it's best to just quit cold turkey, delete the game, and move on. 

Just a warning to the wise, make sure you backup your saves and don't try and fresh reinstall if you don't need it.  Best of luck in the future all!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> So update on my Gold chests... I FINALLY got the Hollywood Tower of Terror!!.....anddddd...Olaf Sand sculptures lol so at least I got one good thing out of two


I got ToT finally today too.  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

jypfoto said:


> Unless a miracle happens, looks like I'm not going to be playing anymore.
> 
> Still no response from support.  Was able to restore a save from an iPad that doesn't put me back at level 1.  Problem is it takes me back from level 38 to 36, from 2.8 million visitors to 1.8, makes me lose almost 1.1 million magic.  All that I could deal with.  But I'm missing all 4 characters from Nightmare Before Christmas with no chance to get them, missing all 4 Halloween costumes, 18 characters I leveled to level 10 are now back to level 7-8.
> 
> So instead of trying to redo all that work from the last few weeks just to get back to where I was, I figure it's best to just quit cold turkey, delete the game, and move on.
> 
> Just a warning to the wise, make sure you backup your saves and don't try and fresh reinstall if you don't need it.  Best of luck in the future all!


I am so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## squirrel

Very low on chests today.  Only have two opening platforms open and only one left waiting.


----------



## aussiebill10

At least Mickey is now able to help Sarge to get Olof ears it's a gift ideas task not sure how long it is as Mickey is doing the Phiiarmonic job


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Olaf doesnt need snowflakes yet... I just upgraded him to 3 and he needs one snowflake to get to level 4 but he only needed carrots & ears to get to level 3


You're right. I have him at 3 and waiting to go up to 4.  The little patch window that opened up shows that you have to use tokens to catch the little snowgies.  They just failed to mention how we will be able to do that.  Maybe it will just unlock at some point. For now, I'm stuck having Olaf show up every six minutes.


----------



## supernova

Chrissy1435 said:


> I have that land opened so that's not what triggers it. I'm on a Mickey task that was 4 hours at the Philarmagic so maybe it will come after this. I'll be sleeping when he finishes so hopefully when I wake up it will be available and a nice surprise!


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## supernova

squirrel said:


> Very low on chests today.  Only have two opening platforms open and only one left waiting.


For the past two weeks, my pedestals kept showing as full.  As quickly as I started them off to be opened, new ones would pop up.  But you're right. Hasn't happened lately.


----------



## DarrylR

Aeriee said:


> Random, but it's bothering me so much I just had to post in hopes of responses! I have major OCD, so looking around my park and not having the attractions in their right area, or having them all on top of each other is bothering me! I have every space of land unlocked so far, and every attraction except for RC Racers, Parachute Drop, Kraken, and Magic Lamp Theatre. How do you organize your park? I'm having such trouble! Right now I have all my tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland except the NBC because they won't fit, and I'm trying to keep all my POC and haunted mansion attraction together because they are apart of adventureland. If anyone can post pics or explain how they organize there park, I'm sure everyone can get use out of it. Especially because I'm not sure where I'm going to put my frozen attractions!



If you'd like to see how I set things up my Game Center username is Double U D 40

Anyone is welcome to add me. 

Side note - Not cool that the new space only fits one new attraction.


----------



## Chrissy1435

supernova said:


> You're right. I have him at 3 and waiting to go up to 4.  The little patch window that opened up shows that you have to use tokens to catch the little snowgies.  They just failed to mention how we will be able to do that.  Maybe it will just unlock at some point. For now, I'm stuck having Olaf show up every six minutes.



Good news! After the 4 hour Philarmagic task, you can unlock the Arendelle Ice Rink and once it's completed Olaf can go there for an hour so you don't have to deal with him every 6 minutes anymore! I'm stuck with him at level 2, his ear tokens are taking forever to drop for me unfortunately.


----------



## supernova

Chrissy1435 said:


> Good news! After the 4 hour Philarmagic task, you can unlock the Arendelle Ice Rink and once it's completed Olaf can go there for an hour so you don't have to deal with him every 6 minutes anymore! I'm stuck with him at level 2, his ear tokens are taking forever to drop for me unfortunately.


Ear tokens were a breeze for me when Sarge was my glitch character.  Unfortunately, that was corrected and now he's back to normal.  Rats.


----------



## aussiebill10

Does Donald help with any tasks?i finally have his items but will wait for my 2 gold chests to finish with hope of snagging ToT 
I read somewhere he needs to be in his Halloween suit to help but that's a long wait for items isn't it?


----------



## mrzrich

aussiebill10 said:


> Does Donald help with any tasks?i finally have his items but will wait for my 2 gold chests to finish with hope of snagging ToT
> I read somewhere he needs to be in his Halloween suit to help but that's a long wait for items isn't it?



I am someone who finally was able to collect materials for Donald's suit after Halloween.  I did not pull the trigger on dressing him.  I am still not sure if it is worth it to dress him now because everything Halloween Donald provides, can be gotten from other characters as well.


----------



## mrzrich

Gold chest opened this morning gave me a Pirate Warning Statue.  Really?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

So far, I'm enjoying the new event. I already have been tasked to welcome Anna, although I cannot gather any tokens as she will not be available until tomorrow. But I already know how this event will end- with needing just a couple tokens and/ears to welcome Hans. Happened with Syndrome, happened with Oogie. Always just barely short. But I will try my darnedest to get him anyway, and have fun doing it! Just being realistic about the outcome.


----------



## Huck Finn

Why am I having trouble changing my avatar? Help!


----------



## Huck Finn

In such admiration of all of you who are able to work on your kingdom so regularly.  Mickey ears off to you!


----------



## Huck Finn

Can someone give me a quick strategy on what to do with chests?  Just pulled a platinum.  When and how are you supposed to use them, trying to read the treads has me all backwards!  LOL


----------



## KPach525

So my two cents: I am ok with only Main Street being snow covered, I am happy they are releasing both Olaf and Sven (Sven is my favorite and I was afraid he would be left out going by prior events and numbers), and I am happy to see that the drop rates for fabric are better than the NBC event. 

But what bothers me most, and has me a little mad, is that to get Minnie's fabric you need Mickey to dance a jig, in his pirate costume. A PIRATE costume. Seriously? That's just downright dumb. I get they are trying to make past costumes relevant (e.g. Donald's costume for fabric), but this just negates Mickeys Holiday costume almost entirely. Ugh. Rant over.


----------



## AJ1983

KPach525 said:


> So my two cents: I am ok with only Main Street being snow covered, I am happy they are releasing both Olaf and Sven (Sven is my favorite and I was afraid he would be left out going by prior events and numbers), and I am happy to see that the drop rates for fabric are better than the NBC event.
> 
> But what bothers me most, and has me a little mad, is that to get Minnie's fabric you need Mickey to dance a jig, in his pirate costume. A PIRATE costume. Seriously? That's just downright dumb. I get they are trying to make past costumes relevant (e.g. Donald's costume for fabric), but this just negates Mickeys Holiday costume almost entirely. Ugh. Rant over.



Thanks for the tip. Guess I'll get Mickey out of his Santa suit now lol


----------



## Aeriee

Since Olaf was 180 gems, does anyone have a guess of how many gems Sven will be? He's my favorite character, so no doubt I'm getting him! Just trying to prepare my game 'finances' a little bit lol


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Grumble..been playing the event started yesterday and not 1 single Mickey fabric yet...those chests refuse only ones I get are Daisy's purple ones for her hallow costume that opened for me a couple days ago..sigh...im off to a great start lol.


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> You're right. I have him at 3 and waiting to go up to 4.  The little patch window that opened up shows that you have to use tokens to catch the little snowgies.  They just failed to mention how we will be able to do that.  Maybe it will just unlock at some point. For now, I'm stuck having Olaf show up every six minutes.



My Arendelle Courtyard Rink finished this morning and I'm now able to send Olaf on 60 minute quests.


----------



## Disney Khi

Aeriee said:


> Since Olaf was 180 gems, does anyone have a guess of how many gems Sven will be? He's my favorite character, so no doubt I'm getting him! Just trying to prepare my game 'finances' a little bit lol



I wish I knew! I used gems to buy Olaf, and I'd love to buy the concessions, too, but I don't want to spend my gems and not have enough for Sven. M just going to wait until Sven is available before buying any concessions.


----------



## Disney Khi

Huck Finn said:


> Can someone give me a quick strategy on what to do with chests?  Just pulled a platinum.  When and how are you supposed to use them, trying to read the treads has me all backwards!  LOL



You can use your chests whenever you want. I have two gold and one platinum that I have been saving for the Frozen event. I didn't see anything good for Frozen listed in the rewards yet, so I'm holding on to them in case something is added to them later. I've been using the others as soon as I get them. 

To use them you go to the gold-domed building on Main St and drag the chest you want to open onto a free pedestal then wait until the curse is cleared from it then come back and swipe it to get your reward.


----------



## lmmatooki

Woohoo! Got the go ahead to welcome Anna, now to just focus on leveling up Olaf and getting Minnie's costume. I can welcome Mother Gothel as well but I want to wait to get her until I level up Olaf and see how welcoming Anna goes tomorrow. I don't feel so behind now. To the people who feel behind like I did, just keep going and you'll get there!


----------



## RagdollSally86

I am a bit frustrated that I can't get the hats to upgrade Sarge. I only need 3 more to have him at level 9, and then one more upgrade after that and he can finally help out with green fabric for Minnie's costume. In the meantime, Sarge is being pretty useless to get Olaf's hat.. trying and trying and getting nowhere with that part of the game. And, come to think of it, Sarge hasn't given me much of anything at all the past few weeks. But, on the plus side, I am at the point to welcome Anna, when she becomes available to try for her many, many pieces. lol.


----------



## McCoy

aussiebill10 said:


> Does Donald help with any tasks?i finally have his items but will wait for my 2 gold chests to finish with hope of snagging ToT
> I read somewhere he needs to be in his Halloween suit to help but that's a long wait for items isn't it?





mrzrich said:


> I am someone who finally was able to collect materials for Donald's suit after Halloween.  I did not pull the trigger on dressing him.  I am still not sure if it is worth it to dress him now because everything Halloween Donald provides, can be gotten from other characters as well.



I have found Halloween Donald helpful in getting Blue Fabric for Minnie, but as mentioned, there are several others who can provide Blue Fabric as well, so Halloween Donald isn't necessary; just helpful.  Since there isn't a Donald Christmas outfit, though, is there any reason not to dress him?  I suppose it depends how far along in the game you are, perhaps.



Huck Finn said:


> Can someone give me a quick strategy on what to do with chests?  Just pulled a platinum.  When and how are you supposed to use them, trying to read the treads has me all backwards!  LOL



Strategy for the chests really depends on how far along in the game you are, as well as how many chest storage spots and pedestals you have open.  Platinum chests so far in the Frozen event are useless; Gold chests can provide some sort of Olaf beach decoration or Green Fabric for Minnie's Christmas costume.  If you are interested in using the chests just for Frozen during the event, and you have the space to hold on to your Platinum chest, I would hold off for now, since it's pretty much a waste to use it now.  If the Platinum chest might help you in a non-Frozen area of the game, or you don't have enough space to hold on to it for now, then you could go ahead and use it.  Check your available possible Rewards in the chest building and try to decide if those possible rewards are worth it.


----------



## Huck Finn

Currently upgrading Sarge from 9 to 10 and wondering if I should, in the interest of not losing any game time for the Frozen event, use gems to get him to 10 to start making him count.  Thoughts?


----------



## lmmatooki

Huck Finn said:


> Currently upgrading Sarge from 9 to 10 and wondering if I should, in the interest of not losing any game time for the Frozen event, use gems to get him to 10 to start making him count.  Thoughts?


I'm at the same point you are with sarge, need one more thing which is easy to get though. Wondering if I should do the same.


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> My Arendelle Courtyard Rink finished this morning and I'm now able to send Olaf on 60 minute quests.


No need to rub that in, sir.


----------



## McCoy

Huck Finn said:


> Currently upgrading Sarge from 9 to 10 and wondering if I should, in the interest of not losing any game time for the Frozen event, use gems to get him to 10 to start making him count.  Thoughts?


What level do you currently have Olaf at (if you have him)?  Since he is capped at level 3 for now (at least through tomorrow, it would seem), Sarge isn't necessarily critical for leveling Olaf up right now if you're already at 3. Otherwise, Sarge helps with Green Fabric, which Halloween Mickey and Halloween Minnie can also help with; do you have both Halloween Mickey and Halloween Minnie?  Without focusing on Green Fabric at all so far, I have 3 out of 35 in one day, with over twenty days to go, so I personally don't feel an urgency on the Green Fabrics, but if you don't have Halloween Mickey or Minnie, perhaps in that case use gems to speed Sarge up?  I have a hard time recommending doing that though.


----------



## bluekirty

Windwaker4444 said:


> Good news is I finally got ToT!!!!  That took forever!!! Bad news is I'm out of space.  I'm thinking of storing the Incredibles buildings to open up space for frozen.  Does anyone remember if gold coins come out of the Incredible buildings in case they start up the gold coin challenge again?





Aeriee said:


> Random, but it's bothering me so much I just had to post in hopes of responses! I have major OCD, so looking around my park and not having the attractions in their right area, or having them all on top of each other is bothering me! I have every space of land unlocked so far, and every attraction except for RC Racers, Parachute Drop, Kraken, and Magic Lamp Theatre. How do you organize your park? I'm having such trouble! Right now I have all my tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland except the NBC because they won't fit, and I'm trying to keep all my POC and haunted mansion attraction together because they are apart of adventureland. If anyone can post pics or explain how they organize there park, I'm sure everyone can get use out of it. Especially because I'm not sure where I'm going to put my frozen attractions!



A couple of days ago I was wondering where I was going to put the Frozen attractions, so I decided to uproot everything.  It was weird having an empty park other than the built in attractions.  But then I rebuilt it and found I had plenty of space for the attractions, and I was able to get everything in pretty much the space I wanted.  The only thing is I don't have Astro Blasters in Tomorrowland like I'd like, but it is by the other Toy Story attractions, so it fits that way.  Monsters Inc, Incredibles, Jet Packs, Astro Orbiters, and Pizza Planet are all in Tomorrowland.  Then I was able to fill in a lot of the gaps with my Mickey's Hat Emporium shops and some other concessions.  There are still a lot of concessions in storage, but I've built up over a million magic, so I don't need them as much anymore.  And I was able to free up the whole left side of IASW for Frozen attractions.



Huck Finn said:


> Why am I having trouble changing my avatar? Help!



You've only posted four times.  You can't do an avatar until you've posted ten times.


----------



## lmmatooki

McCoy said:


> What level do you currently have Olaf at (if you have him)?  Since he is capped at level 3 for now (at least through tomorrow, it would seem), Sarge isn't necessarily critical for leveling Olaf up right now if you're already at 3. Otherwise, Sarge helps with Green Fabric, which Halloween Mickey and Halloween Minnie can also help with; do you have both Halloween Mickey and Halloween Minnie?  Without focusing on Green Fabric at all so far, I have 3 out of 35 in one day, with over twenty days to go, so I personally don't feel an urgency on the Green Fabrics, but if you don't have Halloween Mickey or Minnie, perhaps in that case use gems to speed Sarge up?  I have a hard time recommending doing that though.


I only have Halloween Mickey, I have everything for Halloween Minnie but don't really want to spend 50,000 for her costume when I still have to welcome Mother Gothel and Donald and I only have about 135,000 which isn't a whole lot when it comes to what I still need to get. Also, I have 30 of Minnie's Bows so if I get the Halloween Costume, then I would be left with 5 bows which isn't too good when you need them for her Holiday costume


----------



## Huck Finn

McCoy said:


> What level do you currently have Olaf at (if you have him)?  Since he is capped at level 3 for now (at least through tomorrow, it would seem), Sarge isn't necessarily critical for leveling Olaf up right now if you're already at 3. Otherwise, Sarge helps with Green Fabric, which Halloween Mickey and Halloween Minnie can also help with; do you have both Halloween Mickey and Halloween Minnie?  Without focusing on Green Fabric at all so far, I have 3 out of 35 in one day, with over twenty days to go, so I personally don't feel an urgency on the Green Fabrics, but if you don't have Halloween Mickey or Minnie, perhaps in that case use gems to speed Sarge up?  I have a hard time recommending doing that though.



I have Olaf at 2 and I do have both Halloween Mickey and Minnie.  I guess I'll be patient.  Thank you, O Wise Caterpillar smoking atop your mushroom!


----------



## Huck Finn

Thank you bluekirty....didn't want to look "tech foolish".  Dr. Lewis Robinson wouldn't approve.


----------



## Huck Finn

lmmatooki said:


> I only have Halloween Mickey, I have everything for Halloween Minnie but don't really want to spend 50,000 for her costume when I still have to welcome Mother Gothel and Donald and I only have about 135,000 which isn't a whole lot when it comes to what I still need to get.



I think I'm going to wait for getting Mother Gothel till after the Frozen event.  Gonna go out on a limb and assume she won't be a major player in the Event (I hope Kaa isssssssn't out on that limb).


----------



## lmmatooki

Huck Finn said:


> I think I'm going to wait for getting Mother Gothel till after the Frozen event.  Gonna go out on a limb and assume she won't be a major player in the Event (I hope Kaa isssssssn't out on that limb).


That's what I'm hoping. I hope that I can just try to save up a lot of potions and then I won't feel so frugal...


----------



## Princess4

so i found my glitch its the main street chest i click it and it reappears moments later   new happiness event going on anyone who started it can you tell me if there are milestones ie get 5 wishes get coins?  thanks


----------



## Huck Finn

I WANT A GLITCH!!!


----------



## supernova

OK, so the ice rink is awaiting the 6 hour countdown and I finally started the cloud mini game thing.  Just waiting my snowflake opportunity so that I can level Olaf up to 4.


----------



## supernova

Disney Khi said:


> I wish I knew! I used gems to buy Olaf, and I'd love to buy the concessions, too, but I don't want to spend my gems and not have enough for Sven. M just going to wait until Sven is available before buying any concessions.


Perhaps they'll run a similar offer of Sven and a concession stand, figuring maybe people deleted their gem collection on Olaf.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I have found Halloween Donald helpful in getting Blue Fabric for Minnie, but as mentioned, there are several others who can provide Blue Fabric as well, so Halloween Donald isn't necessary; just helpful.  Since there isn't a Donald Christmas outfit, though, is there any reason not to dress him?  I suppose it depends how far along in the game you are, perhaps.



And I was just thinking how useless Donald has been to me when it comes to fabric.


----------



## mmmears

My glitch of the game freezing up continues.  And it's behind on progress somehow, so when I reload I have to start a bunch of things all over again.  Not my idea of a good glitch.  But my ice rink is built and have the "Welcome Anna" quest up in prep for tomorrow.  Olaf's ears are taking forever for me to get, so I'm working on that and Minnie's costume items today (those aren't pouring in quickly either).  Thank goodness the quest helped my find those little clouds.  They were clearly designed with someone playing on a much larger screen or with much better eyesight than I have (or probably both  ).


----------



## KPach525

bluekirty said:


> A couple of days ago I was wondering where I was going to put the Frozen attractions, so I decided to uproot everything.  It was weird having an empty park other than the built in attractions.  But then I rebuilt it and found I had plenty of space for the attractions, and I was able to get everything in pretty much the space I wanted.



I love this idea! And will be doing this tonight! Thanks!!!


----------



## wdwobsessed

HappyRoadTrip said:


> > Making general observations minus the rose colored glasses. Nothing more.
> 
> What color are the glasses through which people are sheep if they use an iPhone, folks have too much free time on their hands to play the game you're also playing, and the "silly" developers of the "silly" game are supposed to look the other way while one humble-brags about all the stuff they wrangled for free out of the "silly" game from a coding error?



Amen.  Lol.


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> No need to rub that in, sir.



It wasn't meant that way. I was offering you hope that you'd soon get those one hour quests for Olaf.



supernova said:


> OK, so the ice rink is awaiting the 6 hour countdown and I finally started the cloud mini game thing.  Just waiting my snowflake opportunity so that I can level Olaf up to 4.



And it looks like you will in about 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## aussiebill10

My game keep freezing all I know is I had 46 of the clouds done came back 20 min later game restarts and it's at 36
Each time I try click on the promo tab it happens so won't be trying it again


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I get tapping on the little robots and then the spiders, but what's the significance behind the little clouds? I have to admit I've never watched Frozen all the way through so the clouds aren't making any sense to me..


----------



## DoreyAdore

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I get tapping on the little robots and then the spiders, but what's the significance behind the little clouds? I have to admit I've never watched Frozen all the way through so the clouds aren't making any sense to me..


I didn't see it either but I think the relevance is that they are snow clouds.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've already build the Ice Rink and waiting for Mickey to complete his two hour task. However I still haven't received a task for Minnie's costume? Does she need to be at a certain level? I haven't had her long so she's only at level 2 for now.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

DoreyAdore said:


> I didn't see it either but I think the relevance is that they are snow clouds.



Ahh, that makes sense!


----------



## bluekirty

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've already build the Ice Rink and waiting for Mickey to complete his two hour task. However I still haven't received a task for Minnie's costume? Does she need to be at a certain level? I haven't had her long so she's only at level 2 for now.


She's not part of the main storyline, so you won't see a quest for her.  But if you look in the costume shop, you should see that she's available to start gathering fabric and bows.


----------



## McCoy

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've already build the Ice Rink and waiting for Mickey to complete his two hour task. However I still haven't received a task for Minnie's costume? Does she need to be at a certain level? I haven't had her long so she's only at level 2 for now.


Apparently Minnie has to be Level 3 to begin working on her Holiday costume.  That said, I am not sure that an actual 'event' will be triggered; you're simply be able to start collecting the items for her costume at that point.


----------



## liljc

Chrissy1435 said:


> I'm stuck with him at level 2, his ear tokens are taking forever to drop for me unfortunately.



My Olaf is stuck at level 2 still needing both ear hats to level up.  Sarge hasn't dropped a single ear hat for me yet since the event started.  I began using Mickey to try to get the ear hats yesterday and that bum is 0 for 3 so far.   To have trouble getting items is pretty rare for me so I don't get what the deal is.  I'm about to just give up on Olaf and send both Mickey and Sarge on tasks to get the green fabric for Minnie's costume.  I've only gotten 2 out of 35 so far.  It's going to be tough to finish her costume before the event is over if I can only add 1 fabric each day.   At least I know I'll still be able to level up Olaf when the event is over.

I also didn't get any glitch that I keep reading about others getting.

Apparently the game doesn't like me right now.


----------



## lmmatooki

Olaf is at level 3 and decided to level Sarge up to 10 so he can be of use. Anyone else dislike this Wish Granter? No milestones for the wishes you get and I barely have any people with wishes coming into my park...such a bummer when I have people at my leaderboard at 40 already.


----------



## lmmatooki

liljc said:


> My Olaf is stuck at level 2 still needing both ear hats to level up.  Sarge hasn't dropped a single ear hat for me yet since the event started.  I began using Mickey to try to get the ear hats yesterday and that bum is 0 for 3 so far.   To have trouble getting items is pretty rare for me so I don't get what the deal is.  I'm about to just give up on Olaf and send both Mickey and Sarge on tasks to get the green fabric for Minnie's costume.  I've only gotten 2 out of 35 so far.  It's going to be tough to finish her costume before the event is over if I can only add 1 fabric each day.   At least I know I'll still be able to level up Olaf when the event is over.
> 
> I also didn't get any glitch that I keep reading about others getting.
> 
> Apparently the game doesn't like me right now.


Hopefully they drop for you! At least the quests for getting Olaf's stuff doesn't take too long. I keep Sarge for working on Olaf and Mickey open for Minnie's costume, event quests, and the Wish Granter.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

lmmatooki said:


> Olaf is at level 3 and decided to level Sarge up to 10 so he can be of use. Anyone else dislike this Wish Granter? No milestones for the wishes you get and I barely have any people with wishes coming into my park...such a bummer when I have people at my leaderboard at 40 already.




Exactly what I thought, and as someone who saves up wishes for when the smiley is less than 50% in the morning, Im also mad that it didn't show me participating in the leader board until after Id tapped on this morning stash...it doesnt seem like a good competition situation in the first place we have literally zero control over when wishes show up and can't accelerate them at all...not a fan.


----------



## Pheran

lmmatooki said:


> Olaf is at level 3 and decided to level Sarge up to 10 so he can be of use. Anyone else dislike this Wish Granter? No milestones for the wishes you get and I barely have any people with wishes coming into my park...such a bummer when I have people at my leaderboard at 40 already.



I like the wish granting competition, in fact I particularly appreciate that the gem rewards on the leaderboard go down much farther now, even if it's only a few gems.


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> It wasn't meant that way. I was offering you hope that you'd soon get those one hour quests for Olaf.
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like you will in about 5 1/2 hours.


I said that totally tongue in cheek. Even tried searching for a snarky smiley face. Was glad to hear that you were making good progress!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

bluekirty said:


> She's not part of the main storyline, so you won't see a quest for her.  But if you look in the costume shop, you should see that she's available to start gathering fabric and bows.





McCoy said:


> Apparently Minnie has to be Level 3 to begin working on her Holiday costume.  That said, I am not sure that an actual 'event' will be triggered; you're simply be able to start collecting the items for her costume at that point.



Thank you. I only have her at level 2. If she isn't part of the main story line, I don't really care about the costume. Thank you!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Im awaiting to welcome Anna, I have sent Woody and Jessie in their 12hour quest and I really don't like the granting wishes event. I don't have many visitors wanting wishes granted.


----------



## go oilers go

Me too!!!


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Finally got a fabric piece from mickey dancing..i swear that is just now giving away fabric..thankfully i had him doing this non stop today

Totally missed that there was a wish event til i read it on here and just checked the game portal and yup there it is...sigh now i'm behind on that too...makes sense why i have had 1-2 tops at a time on wishes in the park today


----------



## Kewz1

I have a few pages to read to get caught up but I have a question...

I don't have Minnie unlocked yet. Is this going to hurt me with the Frizen event??

Thanks!


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

I'm actually liking the wish granter event, but then again, I've been lucky enough to get a bunch of attraction wishes today, so that's a quick rise in the leaderboards.

As to my event progress, I have the ice rink built, tapped the clouds, Jessie has stocked up on grub and currently Mickey is on the lookout for more weather trouble. Unfortunately it's about 2AM here, so I'll have to go to sleep now, so I'm out for the next 8-10 hours. With Anna unlocking in 13, how tight does that make my schedule?


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> I got ToT finally today too.  Congrats!!!!!!


Me too!


----------



## Cnlou

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> I get tapping on the little robots and then the spiders, but what's the significance behind the little clouds? I have to admit I've never watched Frozen all the way through so the clouds aren't making any sense to me..


The cloud comes from the end of the movie. Olaf can only live in the snow so Elsa gives him his own little snow cloud that will follow him everywhere so he doesn't melt.


----------



## Peachkins

So, after having some issues with my phone, I had to switch back to an older one I had.  I downloaded the game to that phone, but it won't let me connect to Google so that I can pick up my saved game.  I'm trying to get it sorted with Gameloft, but they want to know the level I was at in the game.  I have no idea, and I have no way to access the phone my game is on.  I've been playing from the beginning.  Can anyone else who has been playing that long let me know what level they're at?  Again, I'm just trying to give an approximation.  Thanks!


----------



## lmmatooki

So I have found my first glitch but it isn't bad, luckily. Whenever I go to start a parade, it will constantly "click" and add the toy story parade to my lineup on its own. I just have to click it out of my lineup if I don't want it there.


----------



## lmmatooki

Peachkins said:


> So, after having some issues with my phone, I had to switch back to an older one I had.  I downloaded the game to that phone, but it won't let me connect to Google so that I can pick up my saved game.  I'm trying to get it sorted with Gameloft, but they want to know the level I was at in the game.  I have no idea, and I have no way to access the phone my game is on.  I've been playing from the beginning.  Can anyone else who has been playing that long let me know what level they're at?  Again, I'm just trying to give an approximation.  Thanks!


I have been playing since around June ish and I am at 35. I also have a friend that has been playing quite longer than I have and she is at a lower level than I am now. I have no idea how I was able to catch up to her like that.


----------



## Araminta18

So when I was playing earlier, there was a pop up (that I clicked out of too quickly, dang it) but the quick glance I gave it seemed to say something about an event in a few days where you could win Olaf?  Did anyone else see this or is it just me (and probably wishful thinking, since I've only got 107 gems...)

On a separate note, how hard to do the event successfully without Olaf, do y'all think?


----------



## aussiebill10

Well so far olof has not done a lot in my opinion maybe when Anna and Elsa come on he may help with items needed


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I keep waiting for a little Zamboni to come out and smooth the ice.

The boys just skate around, but the girls do jumps...i think I see a salchow, and is that a triple axel??


----------



## aussiebill10

Waiting for the Frozen float to have some items rather than just Tangeled with Minnie's Ears


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> I love this idea! And will be doing this tonight! Thanks!!!


I'm torn. I want to put my Incredibles buildings back out...but redoing my entire park is a little daunting.  Did you put all of your concession stands and decorations into storage?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Araminta18 said:


> So when I was playing earlier, there was a pop up (that I clicked out of too quickly, dang it) but the quick glance I gave it seemed to say something about an event in a few days where you could win Olaf?  Did anyone else see this or is it just me (and probably wishful thinking, since I've only got 107 gems...)
> 
> On a separate note, how hard to do the event successfully without Olaf, do y'all think?


So far, Olaf hasn't really helped me out at all.  But, he is only on level 3.  I'm hoping he'll do more as I level  him up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I think I'm the only one who hasn't had a glitch yet!!  Maybe I'll get lucky and find one that will give me infinite diamonds...Maybe if I tap on the castle at exactly 11:14 while holding my tablet upside down singing It's a Small World and wearing my Mickey Ears.  Something has to work for me eventually, right?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I finally have everything I need to welcome Flynn but I'm not sure if I would better to hold off for now. I'll focus on the Frozen event for the next few weeks so it might be better to wait so I don't get more times dropping for him at this time?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Araminta18 said:


> So when I was playing earlier, there was a pop up (that I clicked out of too quickly, dang it) but the quick glance I gave it seemed to say something about an event in a few days where you could win Olaf?  Did anyone else see this or is it just me (and probably wishful thinking, since I've only got 107 gems...)
> 
> On a separate note, how hard to do the event successfully without Olaf, do y'all think?



I had the same pop up. I believe it's a competition that is tied into Facebook? I don't have Facebook but I've seen the competition mentioned.

Olaf hasn't helped me much with Mickeys costume but hopefully he will help with Anna and Elsa. I'm really only doing this event to get Hans.


----------



## Blinkblink

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I finally have everything I need to welcome Flynn but I'm not sure if I would better to hold off for now. I'll focus on the Frozen event for the next few weeks so it might be better to wait so I don't get more times dropping for him at this time?


He doesn't help with the event at all


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Blinkblink said:


> He doesn't help with the event at all



I didn't think he would so I'm going to hold off for now. Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm torn. I want to put my Incredibles buildings back out...but redoing my entire park is a little daunting.  Did you put all of your concession stands and decorations into storage?


Yes I did. I started section by section placing and replacing items. I was saving decor and concessions for last, And haven't gotten the motivation yet lol. In replacing everything, I have the two back left and center sections behind CS open for frozen. And I have the section to the right of CS open as well, plus some breathing room between most attractions. It was surprising.

Also it did take some time, especially to wait for my characters to un-occupy attractions, so of course there was also some downtime for my characters collecting. All in all it took about an hour to replace everything (I'm OCD)


----------



## bluekirty

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm torn. I want to put my Incredibles buildings back out...but redoing my entire park is a little daunting.  Did you put all of your concession stands and decorations into storage?


I took everything away and then added the attractions first, then added the concessions I wanted (there were many I didn't really need anymore, since I had enough of other concessions). Then I added decorations back to the park. It was t as daunting as I thought it was going to be. It was amazing g how much land was kind of wasted with adding things a little at a time like we all do when we play the game


----------



## bluekirty

bluekirty said:


> I took everything away and then added the attractions first, then added the concessions I wanted (there were many I didn't really need anymore, since I had enough of other concessions). Then I added decorations back to the park. It was t as daunting as I thought it was going to be. It was amazing g how much land was kind of wasted with adding things a little at a time like we all do when we play the game


I should say I don't have all of my hat stands grouped together. They're dispersed throughout the park. If you like having a concession farm, that obviously limits your options


----------



## lmmatooki

Anna is unlocked now!!! 25 Arendelle Medallions, 20 Anna Ears, and 4,000 Shields for her.


----------



## KristiLyn

Hi!
I was just wondering if this is happening to anyone else. I was in the middle of Jessie and woodys 12 hour quest for the event and all of a sudden they finished in the middle of it. My shields are all gone, none of my characters can do anything frozen related anymore and the progress I made on Minnie's costume is all gone. Ana no longer gives me a time but rather says coming soon again. Just like it was before the event started, but I do still have my skating rink and frozen decorations. I've sent something to customer care but wondering if anyone else is having this issue or any ideas?


----------



## DoreyAdore

Anyone else experiencing a glitch with Mickey right after Ana was available?


----------



## DoreyAdore

KristiLyn said:


> Hi!
> I was just wondering if this is happening to anyone else. I was in the middle of Jessie and woodys 12 hour quest for the event and all of a sudden they finished in the middle of it. My shields are all gone, none of my characters can do anything frozen related anymore and the progress I made on Minnie's costume is all gone. Ana no longer gives me a time but rather says coming soon again. Just like it was before the event started, but I do still have my skating rink and frozen decorations. I've sent something to customer care but wondering if anyone else is having this issue or any ideas?


So much for "optimizing" the game...


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Cnlou said:


> The cloud comes from the end of the movie. Olaf can only live in the snow so Elsa gives him his own little snow cloud that will follow him everywhere so he doesn't melt.



Ahh okay, yes.. I actually have seen that part of the movie but I still didn't think of it. Thanks, now it makes sense!


----------



## Pheran

KristiLyn said:


> Hi!
> I was just wondering if this is happening to anyone else. I was in the middle of Jessie and woodys 12 hour quest for the event and all of a sudden they finished in the middle of it. My shields are all gone, none of my characters can do anything frozen related anymore and the progress I made on Minnie's costume is all gone. Ana no longer gives me a time but rather says coming soon again. Just like it was before the event started, but I do still have my skating rink and frozen decorations. I've sent something to customer care but wondering if anyone else is having this issue or any ideas?



That's very weird.  One thing I would check is that the clock on your device hasn't gone haywire (i.e. it has the right date and time).


----------



## Pheran

Kewz1 said:


> I don't have Minnie unlocked yet. Is this going to hurt me with the Frizen event??
> 
> Thanks!



It won't stop you from doing the Frozen event.  The only downside is that you cannot get her holiday costume if you don't have her.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

KPach525 said:


> So I have a glitch with Mr Incredible, his 6 hour quest finishes immediately for instant 155 magic.





SunDial said:


> My glitch is with Bo Peep.  Any single event she finishes immediately, when she is paired with a character she will perform the tapped task.





McCoy said:


> There is a glitch in the update that is allowing many users to start tasks for certain characters, which are then instantaneously completed, and can then be started again immediately; repeat, etc., which is allowing many people to collect at very high rates.





supernova said:


> Oh rats, you two.  That was my glitch!  Every time I click on Sarge, his tasks end immediately.  I already completed all of Minnie's green fabric, thanks to the glitch.





squirrel said:


> Elizabeth Swan was my glitch.  I managed to collect all 35 blue fabric pieces before it was fixed.





littlebearfan said:


> My glitch character was Boo.  Not much help for the event, but I really needed a ton of magic!  I haven't been playing long, so this was very helpful.





RagdollSally86 said:


> Oooh, Woody has been my glitch character! I've racked in some shields currency. I didn't know how long it'd last, so I asked my 4 year-old daughter to play my game while I got dinner started. lol. She did a great job for me! =)





supernova said:


> Ear tokens were a breeze for me when Sarge was my glitch character.  Unfortunately, that was corrected and now he's back to normal.  Rats.



My glitch was with Goofy. I was able to max out Minnie with hair bows (actually ended up with 51) then I cleared goofy of any other items I needed, with the exception of an item that requires Mickey's help. No idea what caused the glitch, but later that day when I came back to the game Goofy was fixed. Now that Anna is unlocked, I'm really wishing that Goofy will glitch again.

Glitchers: What kind of operating system are you on? I'm using iOS8. And do you remember what exactly you were doing before the glitch? All that I can remember is going through and assigning tasks to people one by one.

"The players love her, glitch and all, just like I knew they would."


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

KristiLyn said:


> Hi!
> I was just wondering if this is happening to anyone else. I was in the middle of Jessie and woodys 12 hour quest for the event and all of a sudden they finished in the middle of it. My shields are all gone, none of my characters can do anything frozen related anymore and the progress I made on Minnie's costume is all gone. Ana no longer gives me a time but rather says coming soon again. Just like it was before the event started, but I do still have my skating rink and frozen decorations. I've sent something to customer care but wondering if anyone else is having this issue or any ideas?


That sounds like something that happened to me during NBC. Are you sure your phone is online? The problem with me was that the wifi I was using (my internship school's), apparently blocked the game, whereas on 3g or the home wifi network everything was fine.

As for my current progress, I'm working on Anna, debating whether or not I should welcome Sulley or wait until the event is over, and I'm currently ranking 3rd in the wish granter event.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> My glitch was with Goofy. I was able to max out Minnie with hair bows (actually ended up with 51) then I cleared goofy of any other items I needed, with the exception of an item that requires Mickey's help. No idea what caused the glitch, but later that day when I came back to the game Goofy was fixed. Now that Anna is unlocked, I'm really wishing that Goofy will glitch again.
> 
> Glitchers: What kind of operating system are you on? I'm using iOS8. And do you remember what exactly you were doing before the glitch? All that I can remember is going through and assigning tasks to people one by one.
> 
> "The players love her, glitch and all, just like I knew they would."


Android


----------



## Windwaker4444

KristiLyn said:


> Hi!
> I was just wondering if this is happening to anyone else. I was in the middle of Jessie and woodys 12 hour quest for the event and all of a sudden they finished in the middle of it. My shields are all gone, none of my characters can do anything frozen related anymore and the progress I made on Minnie's costume is all gone. Ana no longer gives me a time but rather says coming soon again. Just like it was before the event started, but I do still have my skating rink and frozen decorations. I've sent something to customer care but wondering if anyone else is having this issue or any ideas?


I just sent them on the 12 hr quest.  I'll keep checking on them.  Thx for the heads up. Hope you get your stuff back soon.


----------



## mrzrich

There has not been any wish requests in my park for at least 4 hours.  Kinda sucks since there is a wish granting contest in progress


----------



## Kewz1

Pheran said:


> It won't stop you from doing the Frozen event.  The only downside is that you cannot get her holiday costume if you don't have her.




Great! Thank you for responding!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mrzrich said:


> There has not been any wish requests in my park for at least 4 hours.  Kinda sucks since there is a wish granting contest in progress


Have you ever noticed that right after you send someone on a long task, a wish with that character pops up?  Right after I sent Woody and Jessie on their 12 hour and a 6 hour for Flynn, all of them have wish kids waiting now.


----------



## Didymus

Is anyone getting close to Anna? I'm finding the medallions hard to get


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

My glitch has been: as I tap the chest on the main screen to see how much longer my chests have to go, the game freezes and I have to restart. Now I take care of character tasks first, then attempt the chests. It still freezes,  but my tasks are all going so I don't feel like I've wasted as much time. It's irritating as it has been happening since last night every time. But I can live with it- at least for now.


----------



## aussiebill10

Twice in 4 hrs when going back into the game it's has come up with the downloading content screen and I have had to wait for it go get up to 100%
This has never happened before my game had been freezing when checking the promo tab and opening
Wishes leader board


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Didymus said:


> Is anyone getting close to Anna? I'm finding the medallions hard to get



I just hit halfway and Ive had everyone going as much as they can today, seems like a lot required to welcome her but considering we don't get Kristoff for almost 5 days I don't think they expect anyone actually welcoming her today *shrug*


----------



## mmmears

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I just hit halfway and Ive had everyone going as much as they can today, seems like a lot required to welcome her but considering we don't get Kristoff for almost 5 days I don't think they expect anyone actually welcoming her today *shrug*



Same here.  I'm about 1/2 way on both items and have made it a priority to try to get them all day today.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Ive got 10 medallions and 9 hats for Anna... need to try hard today as she will be my last frozen character to try for as I wont be playing again once I go to bed tonight until after event finishes.


----------



## Disney Khi

@Peachkins I don't know if you still need this info, but I've been playing since the first night the game started, and I'm at level 39.


----------



## 2010_Bride

AGoofykindagirl said:


> My glitch has been: as I tap the chest on the main screen to see how much longer my chests have to go, the game freezes and I have to restart. Now I take care of character tasks first, then attempt the chests. It still freezes,  but my tasks are all going so I don't feel like I've wasted as much time. It's irritating as it has been happening since last night every time. But I can live with it- at least for now.


Yup! This exactly. AND...every time I open the game I have to wait for it to download (which has been a pain as many characters are on one and two hour quests for Anna items). I never had a problem with loading until this update.


----------



## PrincessP

AGoofykindagirl said:


> My glitch has been: as I tap the chest on the main screen to see how much longer my chests have to go, the game freezes and I have to restart. Now I take care of character tasks first, then attempt the chests. It still freezes,  but my tasks are all going so I don't feel like I've wasted as much time. It's irritating as it has been happening since last night every time. But I can live with it- at least for now.





2010_Bride said:


> Yup! This exactly. AND...every time I open the game I have to wait for it to download (which has been a pain as many characters are on one and two hour quests for Anna items). I never had a problem with loading until this update.



I wonder if you try tapping the chest vault building to look at your chests' time remaining instead of tapping the chest on the main page...if that might help you bypass the glitch????  So sorry you are dealing with that issue.


----------



## 2010_Bride

PrincessP said:


> I wonder if you try tapping the chest vault building to look at your chests' time remaining instead of tapping the chest on the main page...if that might help you bypass the glitch????  So sorry you are dealing with that issue.


Maybe, I'll try that! My game is also randomly freezing as I tap on characters to collect tokens. I guess I shouldn't complain as many people on the FB page are completely locked out of the game since the update a couple of days ago.


----------



## Kewz1

Didymus said:


> Is anyone getting close to Anna? I'm finding the medallions hard to get



I am sorta. 11 medallions left to get. Waiting on 5 tasks to finish that could give (5 of) them to me.


----------



## lmmatooki

Didymus said:


> Is anyone getting close to Anna? I'm finding the medallions hard to get


I have 16/25 of the medallions right now and 15/20 of her ears! Surprisingly getting a lot of luck today! I don't think I will get her by tonight but there is a possibility.


----------



## mrzrich

Ugh. Fat fingers accidentally cost me 12 gems to open a bronze chest


----------



## Windwaker4444

Didymus said:


> Is anyone getting close to Anna? I'm finding the medallions hard to get


I have half the ears but only 3 medallions.


----------



## mmmears

Clicking on the chests also freezes my game (but it's not every time, nor the only thing that does it). So annoying.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have half the ears but only 3 medallions.



do you have Prince Charming, Bo Peep, Woody, Goofy, Jessie, & the parade float? having them all running has made my drops for medals and hats equal


----------



## KristiLyn

Windwaker4444 said:


> I just sent them on the 12 hr quest.  I'll keep checking on them.  Thx for the heads up. Hope you get your stuff back soon.





Pheran said:


> That's very weird.  One thing I would check is that the clock on your device hasn't gone haywire (i.e. it has the right date and time).



I've checked that and it's not it 



AkaneNagamiya said:


> That sounds like something that happened to me during NBC. Are you sure your phone is online? The problem with me was that the wifi I was using (my internship school's), apparently blocked the game, whereas on 3g or the home wifi network everything was fine.
> 
> As for my current progress, I'm working on Anna, debating whether or not I should welcome Sulley or wait until the event is over, and I'm currently ranking 3rd in the wish granter event.



Yep I'm playing on my iPad and connected to home. I've even tried deleting and reinstalling, playing on my phone etc and nothing 

Anyone know how long it takes customer care to get back with you? I'd really hate to miss out on the event


----------



## KPach525

Didymus said:


> Is anyone getting close to Anna? I'm finding the medallions hard to get


I just need 3 medallions and 1 ear hat. I didn't buy the parade float either. Seems to be dropping steady.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> I just need 3 medallions and 1 ear hat. I didn't buy the parade float either. Seems to be dropping steady.



I have Olaf and the Parade Float and I'm only a quarter of the way there. Hopefully by the end of today I'll be caught up and tomorrow I can welcome Anna.


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

So, daily roundup:
 - I'm second in the wish granter event
 - I'm at 14 ear hats and less than 10 medallions for Anna.
 - Olaf has been welcomed since the beginning, but I don't have the float, since I'm currently down to 69 gems, and knowing that Sven is on it's way as well... yeah

So... time for some sleep, and then to see where I stand tomorrow morning.

Also, does anyone have the idea that the game doesn't always properly register your actions? I swear it's happened to me a few times that I would send, say, Sarge off to his 4 hour task, come back an hour later for other characters, and then have to send Sarge out again as well, without him having had the green check mark. And not just Sarge, most of the time if this happened it were all the characters that I sent out that session...


----------



## karmstr112

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I keep waiting for a little Zamboni to come out and smooth the ice.
> 
> The boys just skate around, but the girls do jumps...i think I see a salchow, and is that a triple axel??



Really? I don't have anyone on the ice rink


----------



## Windwaker4444

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> do you have Prince Charming, Bo Peep, Woody, Goofy, Jessie, & the parade float? having them all running has made my drops for medals and hats equal


I've had Woody and Jessie completing the 12 hour quest.  They are almost done....then those toys are going to work!! ☺  I didn't get the float.  Do you think it is worth it?


----------



## Aeriee

Didymus said:


> Is anyone getting close to Anna? I'm finding the medallions hard to get



I think I'm getting lucky, but so far every character I have sent has dropped me an item for Anna except goofy once. I got a late start today and haven't really been playing due to Christmas shopping today, but as of now I have 16 medallions and 13 ear hats. Wish I would have been paying attention more today! I feel like I would have her welcoming tonight if I did /:

Ps. Hopefully me posting this does not cause my luck to go bad and have my characters drop nothing


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Windwaker4444 said:


> I've had Woody and Jessie completing the 12 hour quest.  They are almost done....then those toys are going to work!! ☺  I didn't get the float.  Do you think it is worth it?



So far I haven't found the float particularly useful. It hasn't even dropped Anna's Medallion for me, only event currency? I'm glad I bought it though because I love Marshmallow.


----------



## bookgirl

aussiebill10 said:


> Well so far olof has not done a lot in my opinion maybe when Anna and Elsa come on he may help with items needed



Olaf's one hour quest to the ice rink consistently awards Anna's ears. She needs a lot of them. That is how he helps.


----------



## lmmatooki

Aeriee said:


> I think I'm getting lucky, but so far every character I have sent has dropped me an item for Anna except goofy once. I got a late start today and haven't really been playing due to Christmas shopping today, but as of now I have 16 medallions and 13 ear hats. Wish I would have been paying attention more today! I feel like I would have her welcoming tonight if I did /:
> 
> Ps. Hopefully me posting this does not cause my luck to go bad and have my characters drop nothing


I posted on here about what I had for Anna so far and now I am at 21 medallions and 18 ear hats and it isn't dropping as fast as it was.


----------



## Kewz1

I'm two hours away from (hopefully!) getting my last two medallions. I'll have to wait until morning though to finally welcome Anna. Too tired to stay up any longer....


----------



## liljc

Didymus said:


> Is anyone getting close to Anna? I'm finding the medallions hard to get



Yup she's being welcomed now.


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> Yup she's being welcomed now.



Me, too!  :

I have Olaf helping, but I didn't buy the float.  I find I don't have good luck with them and they just aren't worth the gems for me.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Windwaker4444 said:


> I've had Woody and Jessie completing the 12 hour quest.  They are almost done....then those toys are going to work!! ☺  I didn't get the float.  Do you think it is worth it?



Woody & Jessie should help you a lot. I did shell out the Parade Float & event currency for $1.99, because I feel like Parades have the ability to drop items for more than one character some times. Also, I have a complex where if theres something available to purchase, I need it!  the float for Anna seems less useful in comparison to Jessie because her task for the medals is only an hour, but we shall see what else the float drops in the future


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> I've had Woody and Jessie completing the 12 hour quest.  They are almost done....then those toys are going to work!! ☺  I didn't get the float.  Do you think it is worth it?



I dont have the float. I do have Olaf and I need 2 more medallions for Anna and I have 21 hats (I just collected and got an extra before it had registered she had the 20 needed)
So I dont think you need the float yet..if you have all the characters to do her collecting they have been good to me all day. Good luck


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

In case anyone is wondering: after being welcomed Anna has a 1 hr non-story related quest, a 2 hr story related quest, then a 4 hr story related quest. None of these seem to unlock snowgie capturing yet...and she needs 2 snowflakes to level up to level 2.


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcomed Anna!


----------



## Pheran

AGoofykindagirl said:


> My glitch has been: as I tap the chest on the main screen to see how much longer my chests have to go, the game freezes and I have to restart. Now I take care of character tasks first, then attempt the chests. It still freezes,  but my tasks are all going so I don't feel like I've wasted as much time. It's irritating as it has been happening since last night every time. But I can live with it- at least for now.





mmmears said:


> Clicking on the chests also freezes my game (but it's not every time, nor the only thing that does it). So annoying.



I have similar issues on iPhone 7 iOS 10.1.1.  Stability has suffered majorly with this update - I'm getting freezes/crashes 2+ times per day, whereas before I'd only get 1 every several days.


----------



## Didymus

Welcoming Anna!!!


----------



## aussiebill10

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> In case anyone is wondering: after being welcomed Anna has a 1 hr non-story related quest, a 2 hr story related quest, then a 4 hr story related quest. None of these seem to unlock snowgie capturing yet...and she needs 2 snowflakes to level up to level 2.


Currently waiting the 2 hr to welcome Anna, what I'm doing now is all the characters that were helping Anna I haven't clicked their ticks till after Anna is welcomed so when needing items to level 2 they will already be there


----------



## Didymus

aussiebill10 said:


> Currently waiting the 2 hr to welcome Anna, what I'm doing now is all the characters that were helping Anna I haven't clicked their ticks till after Anna is welcomed so when needing items to level 2 they will already be there


You can click them, once you start welcoming her they will begin to stockpile for you.


----------



## Didymus

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> In case anyone is wondering: after being welcomed Anna has a 1 hr non-story related quest, a 2 hr story related quest, then a 4 hr story related quest. None of these seem to unlock snowgie capturing yet...and she needs 2 snowflakes to level up to level 2.


Are the quests all by herself?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> In case anyone is wondering: after being welcomed Anna has a 1 hr non-story related quest, a 2 hr story related quest, then a 4 hr story related quest. None of these seem to unlock snowgie capturing yet...and she needs 2 snowflakes to level up to level 2.



i noticed the snowflake thing too, which leads me to believe that the snowgie capturing should be coming soon. although i know that Kristoff is one of the characters that is able to do the capturing, im hoping we dont have to wait until after he is welcomed for the snowgie thing to begin, it would suck to have Anna capped at level 1 until after Friday...


----------



## Beccybooboo

Welcoming Anna too


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Didymus said:


> Are the quests all by herself?



all three of these are yes. If you are consulting the wiki at all its "Sisterly Search" that's 2 hrs, & "Minds at Ease" that's 4 hrs. The 1 hour was lit yellow and therefore I didn't bother to register its name.

THEN SNOWGIES CAN BE CAUGHT!

The bag drops from a 6 min task Anna, Olaf's 6 min task, and Woody's 60 min task.

The string drops from Goofy's 8 min task, Buzz's 8min task, Mickey's newly added 6min task from the winter costume, and Jessies under ten minute task (that I can't see right now because shes busy and I dont remember its length)

Aso Mickey has a 2 hour quest on his own & Goofy has a 8 hour quest on his own. Both under "Storm Watch"


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> all three of these are yes. If you are consulting the wiki at all its "Sisterly Search" that's 2 hrs, & "Minds at Ease" that's 4 hrs. The 1 hour was lit yellow and therefore I didn't bother to register its name.
> 
> THEN SNOWGIES CAN BE CAUGHT!
> 
> The bag drops from a 6 min task Anna, Olaf's 6 min task, and Woody's 60 min task.
> 
> The string drops from Goofy's 8 min task, Buzz's 8min task, Mickey's newly added 6min task from the winter costume, and Jessies under ten minute task (that I can't see right now because shes busy and I dont remember its length)
> 
> Aso Mickey has a 2 hour quest on his own & Goofy has a 2 hour quest on his own. Both under "Storm Watch"



the 1 hour quest is called Have Fun In The Kingdom. and im pretty sure the Jessie task you mentioned is 6 minutes i believe... also thanks for the Snowgie update!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> the 1 hour quest is called Have Fun In The Kingdom. and im pretty sure the Jessie task you mentioned is 8 minutes i believe... also thanks for the Snowgie update!



will be interested to see what ya'll think of the snowgie system. it seems a little clunky in the user friendliness department, and yet I really like getting things from such short quests...particularly such gorgeous snowflakes!!


----------



## aussiebill10

Thanks for Snowgie guide good to see some short tasks which I can do while watching TV
Only downer was opening a Platinum chest and getting 9269 magic


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

to me initially it seem like a lot to have to do, first collecting items to even do a capture, and the length of time the capture is (2hrs i think) on top of sending those characters on tasks to collect items to welcome other characters from the event. then again i havnt got to snowiges yet so i cant really say how it will effect the game play, just assumptions, and you know what they say about those...haha


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Welcomed Anna!


Congrats!!!! I'm hoping I'll finish her tomorrow.  Please let us know when you start getting snowflakes


----------



## Windwaker4444

Congrats to everyone who already welcomed Anna.  I hope I can join your exclusive club tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats to everyone who already welcomed Anna.  I hope I can join your exclusive club tomorrow!!!!!



She seems daunting when you see how many items she needs but I have found her much easier to get than she appears!


----------



## Beccybooboo

My frozen collection ends with Anna and Olaf as I will be going to bed soon then flying 20hrs to Disneyworld for 7 weeks. I am happy I have managed to get the 2 of them. Time to leave my animated park and get to experience the real one for a while for the first time


----------



## Windwaker4444

Beccybooboo said:


> My frozen collection ends with Anna and Olaf as I will be going to bed soon then flying 20hrs to Disneyworld for 7 weeks. I am happy I have managed to get the 2 of them. Time to leave my animated park and get to experience the real one for a while for the first time


Have a safe trip and a wonderful time!!!!! Wish I was there.  Christmas and Halloween are my favorite times to go.  Wow....flying 20 hours!!! Takes me about 18 hrs to drive and then I'm going stir crazy!!! HAVE FUN


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Have a safe trip and a wonderful time!!!!! Wish I was there.  Christmas and Halloween are my favorite times to go.  Wow....flying 20 hours!!! Takes me about 18 hrs to drive and then I'm going stir crazy!!! HAVE FUN



Thank you. Cant wait to have Christmas there. Flying from Australia thats why 20hrs. 2 flights. 
18hrs driving that would be exhausting.
Looking forward to lots of fun with my husband to be and daughter


----------



## Kewz1

Beccybooboo said:


> Thank you. Cant wait to have Christmas there. Flying from Australia thats why 20hrs. 2 flights.
> 18hrs driving that would be exhausting.
> Looking forward to lots of fun with my husband to be and daughter


Safe travels!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Hi all, I have a parade question.  I accidentally clicked on the Cinderella parade float and bought it. Is it now available forever? I don't know how that works.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## RagdollSally86

AJGolden1013 said:


> Hi all, I have a parade question.  I accidentally clicked on the Cinderella parade float and bought it. Is it now available forever? I don't know how that works.  Thanks for your help.


Once you spend gems or magic on a float, it is availiable to choose anytime you want for the parade lineup. Yes, yours forever! =)


----------



## liljc

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> all three of these are yes. If you are consulting the wiki at all its "Sisterly Search" that's 2 hrs, & "Minds at Ease" that's 4 hrs. The 1 hour was lit yellow and therefore I didn't bother to register its name.
> 
> THEN SNOWGIES CAN BE CAUGHT!
> 
> The bag drops from a 6 min task Anna, Olaf's 6 min task, and Woody's 60 min task.
> 
> The string drops from Goofy's 8 min task, Buzz's 8min task, Mickey's newly added 6min task from the winter costume, and Jessies under ten minute task (that I can't see right now because shes busy and I dont remember its length)
> 
> Aso Mickey has a 2 hour quest on his own & Goofy has a 8 hour quest on his own. Both under "Storm Watch"




Jesse's task for the blue rope is a 6 minute task

3 characters can be sent to catch Snowgies - Olaf, Anna, and Sven (once he is introduced into the game).  The task of catching Snowgies takes 1 hour and so far I've done it twice and gotten snow flakes both times.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know how many Snowgies need to be caught for that quest?  Anna already got one, and Olaf is trying now, but obviously I can't send Kristoff off today.  But it's still showing "in progress" (and the text is to send Anna, Olaf, OR Kristoff off to corral them) and I can't figure out what I need to do this time.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

mmmears said:


> Anyone know how many Snowgies need to be caught for that quest?  Anna already got one, and Olaf is trying now, but obviously I can't send Kristoff off today.  But it's still showing "in progress" (and the text is to send Anna, Olaf, OR Kristoff off to corral them) and I can't figure out what I need to do this time.



as far as i know the snowgie quest is un-ending until the event ends, it will always show as in progress until that time.


----------



## mmmears

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> as far as i know the snowgie quest is un-ending until the event ends, it will always show as in progress until that time.



Ah, ok.  Thanks for explaining that one.  I kept trying to finish it, so it helps knowing that I can't.  :


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

apparently once you reach 9 rope in your reserve it no longer shows up under anyone's task. is it just me or is anyone else noticing this as well?


----------



## aussiebill10

I'm about to get my first lot of snow flakes should I level up Anna who needs 2 to get to level 2 or Olof who needs 1


----------



## Bettie

aussiebill10 said:


> I'm about to get my first lot of snow flakes should I level up Anna who needs 2 to get to level 2 or Olof who needs 1



I would focus on Anna since she's storyline related and I'm assuming will need to be at certain levels to do some quests that keep the storyline moving forward. 

I have Anna doing her 2 hour quest now, so I should be catching some snowgies of my own in the not too distant future!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

liljc said:


> Jesse's task for the blue rope is a 6 minute task
> 
> 3 characters can be sent to catch Snowgies - Olaf, Anna, and Sven (once he is introduced into the game).  The task of catching Snowgies takes 1 hour and so far I've done it twice and gotten snow flakes both times.



About catching the Snowgies: can you send Anna and Olaf at the same time, or is it one at a time? Almost there myself, but was wondering. TIA.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I just need one more medallion and one more Mickey Anna hat before I can welcome her. I'm going to bed (had to finish an assessment so kept playing to get the items) so hopefully I can welcome her in the morning.


----------



## aussiebill10

Anna and Olof can both be sent long as you have enough bags and ropes 
Only draw back is only Woody can get bags at 60 min task while Anna and Olof are catching Snowgies


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

aussiebill10 said:


> I'm about to get my first lot of snow flakes should I level up Anna who needs 2 to get to level 2 or Olof who needs 1



Anna levelling up to 2 prompts more quests while Olaf levelling up does not.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> apparently once you reach 9 rope in your reserve it no longer shows up under anyone's task. is it just me or is anyone else noticing this as well?



I noticed that too. I found that cycling them worked for me; once full of items, send Anna to catch one while still sending Olaf for more bags and Mickey/Goofy for more string, by the time Anna was done the coffer was full again and I could send her again or switch and send Olaf but then still cycle everyone for more items. 

And yes, snowgies is an unlimited task because it earns the snowflakes that we need to level everyone up....yay....


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I noticed that too. I found that cycling them worked for me; once full of items, send Anna to catch one while still sending Olaf for more bags and Mickey/Goofy for more string, by the time Anna was done the coffer was full again and I could send her again or switch and send Olaf but then still cycle everyone for more items.
> 
> And yes, snowgies is an unlimited task because it earns the snowflakes that we need to level everyone up....yay....



i was doing the same, but then leveled up Anna and had to send her on her 4 hr task of ice skating, so i leveled up Olaf and sent him to gather Anna's ears and everyone else to get her tokens too...haha


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> i was doing the same, but then leveled up Anna and had to send her on her 4 hr task of ice skating, so i leveled up Olaf and sent him to gather Anna's ears and everyone else to get her tokens too...haha



And I think thats the point of the snowgie tasks always being available that we dont have to be doing them all the time if the characters need to be elsewhere, which I really like.


----------



## Chrissy1435

liljc said:


> My Olaf is stuck at level 2 still needing both ear hats to level up.  Sarge hasn't dropped a single ear hat for me yet since the event started.  I began using Mickey to try to get the ear hats yesterday and that bum is 0 for 3 so far.   To have trouble getting items is pretty rare for me so I don't get what the deal is.  I'm about to just give up on Olaf and send both Mickey and Sarge on tasks to get the green fabric for Minnie's costume.  I've only gotten 2 out of 35 so far.  It's going to be tough to finish her costume before the event is over if I can only add 1 fabric each day.   At least I know I'll still be able to level up Olaf when the event is over.
> 
> I also didn't get any glitch that I keep reading about others getting.
> 
> Apparently the game doesn't like me right now.



I'm still having the same issues as you and feeling the game doesn't like me either. No glitch for me either unfortunately and Olaf is still at level 2 for me too. I have sent Sarge to get the ears over and over and over again for the past two days and he's dropped the ears once. So annoying!!


----------



## Chrissy1435

UmmYeahOk said:


> My glitch was with Goofy. I was able to max out Minnie with hair bows (actually ended up with 51) then I cleared goofy of any other items I needed, with the exception of an item that requires Mickey's help. No idea what caused the glitch, but later that day when I came back to the game Goofy was fixed. Now that Anna is unlocked, I'm really wishing that Goofy will glitch again.
> 
> Glitchers: What kind of operating system are you on? I'm using iOS8. And do you remember what exactly you were doing before the glitch? All that I can remember is going through and assigning tasks to people one by one.
> 
> "The players love her, glitch and all, just like I knew they would."




Am I the only person who never got a glitch????


----------



## lmmatooki

Of course now that the event started, I rearranged my park, and I have limited space, I finally get Hollywood tower of terror a few days ago and now I got Splash mountain. I guess I might have to rearrange again. 
Not sure how I feel about the snowgies thing but they are pretty adorable running around the park!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Chrissy1435 said:


> Am I the only person who never got a glitch????



I never got a glitch either!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

No glitches for me either.  I'm kind of in catch up mode today, working on getting Anna, after not playing much at all yesterday.  Anna items seem to be dropping fairly regularly for me, but I'm struggling with trying to get Olaf hats; he's stuck at level 2 and Sarge is failing me big time.


----------



## supernova

Alright, so I just welcomed Minnie in her Holiday outfit, and I just welcomed Anna to the game and sent her on her first 60 minute quest.

I already have enough tokens to bring Anna to level 2 and Olaf to level 4, once I get the snowgie quests unlocked.


----------



## mmmears

Chrissy1435 said:


> Am I the only person who never got a glitch????



No, you're not alone. I was joking that my "glitch" was how often the game is crashing, but it's really not a glitch.  I'm still able to get what I need without all the "cheats" that came with the glitches, though.  I have Anna and Olaf at L2 and L4.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Chrissy1435 said:


> Am I the only person who never got a glitch????


Nope...my game is glitch free too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Alright, so I just welcomed Minnie in her Holiday outfit, and I just welcomed Anna to the game and sent her on her first 60 minute quest.
> 
> I already have enough tokens to bring Anna to level 2 and Olaf to level 4, once I get the snowgie quests unlocked.


Getting the green materials are taking me forever.  Does Minnie in her Christmas costume drop any special items?


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Of course now that the event started, I rearranged my park, and I have limited space, I finally get Hollywood tower of terror a few days ago and now I got Splash mountain. I guess I might have to rearrange again.
> Not sure how I feel about the snowgies thing but they are pretty adorable running around the park!


I still need Splash Mountain.  I'll place a chest now.  Maybe I'll get lucky like you.  Of course, if I did get it, I'd probably have to place it on the top of Cinderellas Castle since I'm out of space too!!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Getting the green materials are taking me forever.  Does Minnie in her Christmas costume drop any special items?



I'm wondering the same thing.  Is there any "in game" reason to work so hard to get her costume?  Does she help gather things for Frozen characters if she is dressed up in her costume?  Or is is pretty much useless?


----------



## AJGolden1013

RagdollSally86 said:


> Once you spend gems or magic on a float, it is availiable to choose anytime you want for the parade lineup. Yes, yours forever! =)


Thank you


----------



## Kewz1

Chrissy1435 said:


> Am I the only person who never got a glitch????



Nope. I never did either.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I still need Splash Mountain.  I'll place a chest now.  Maybe I'll get lucky like you.  Of course, if I did get it, I'd probably have to place it on the top of Cinderellas Castle since I'm out of space too!!


Fingers crossed for you!! I did some rearranging in my kingdom with splash mountain, I think I made more room...? But it is still hard to tell.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Getting the green materials are taking me forever.  Does Minnie in her Christmas costume drop any special items?





mmmears said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  Is there any "in game" reason to work so hard to get her costume?  Does she help gather things for Frozen characters if she is dressed up in her costume?  Or is is pretty much useless?


So far, no.  The first new thing that opened for me was to send Minnie to sing for two hours.  Other than that, I don't think it is required for the game.  I was concerned because early on, Mickey mentioned something about Minnie liking to skate.  Let's see what happens as the game goes on.

As for the green fabric, Sarge was my glitch character, so I was able to pick up 37 of the required 35 pieces within less than an hour.  The blue fabric and bows dropped pretty regularly for me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> So far, no.  The first new thing that opened for me was to send Minnie to sing for two hours.  Other than that, I don't think it is required for the game.  I was concerned because early on, Mickey mentioned something about Minnie liking to skate.  Let's see what happens as the game goes on.
> 
> As for the green fabric, Sarge was my glitch character, so I was able to pick up 37 of the required 35 pieces within less than an hour.  The blue fabric and bows dropped pretty regularly for me.


You're lucky!! Thanks for the info.  I think I'm just going to focus on the main story line.  She'll probably be like Donald, when I earned his Halloween costume a week after Halloween event


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm finally welcoming Anna!!!  In 2 short hours I'll know what you guys are talking about


----------



## lmmatooki

What is everyone's game plan for the event until Kristoff is unlocked?


----------



## mmmears

I take it back.  Pete just glitched for me, out of the blue.  Unfortunately he doesn't drop anything I need other than shields, though.  But so weird.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> What is everyone's game plan for the event until Kristoff is unlocked?


I'm going to complete all of Anna's quests that I can and still rework my Kingdom to open more space.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

lmmatooki said:


> What is everyone's game plan for the event until Kristoff is unlocked?



level up Anna & Olaf as far as possible


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> What is everyone's game plan for the event until Kristoff is unlocked?



I still have lots of quests to complete (I have Mickey, Woody, and Goofy on quests at the moment), so I'll try to get those done.  And I'll also try to level Anna and Olaf up as much as I can before another character is released.


----------



## mmmears

LOL, my glitch didn't last long.  The game crashed and it's gone.  Wasn't a great help anyway, but I am SO SICK of the game crashing.  All my characters were set back about 15 mins since I guess it didn't "back up" in that time.  So my 3 characters on quests had to start all over again.  This is getting old.


----------



## Chrissy1435

So I can welcome Minnie's Halloween costume but haven't since Halloween was over when I was finally able to get it. I thought I read someplace her Halloween costume helps with some token but now I can't find it. Is it worth welcoming the Halloween costume or should I just forget it and keep working on the Christmas one? Thanks in advance! (sorry if it was already talked about 20 times and for some reason I can't find any of the discussions)


----------



## DarrylR

I can't find any info on this anywhere. Will any of the attractions for this event cost gems, or will it all be the new currency. I'm asking as I prefer to collect attractions as opposed to characters. But if gems won't be necessary for the attractions (outside of the float and concession stands) than I can use my saved gems to purchase Olaf.

Also, because I can't resist complaining about the chests in every post I have to mention that my last my last 9 gold and platinum chests contained the post. One of the platinum chests I even purchased. I don't understand how they think that incentivizes people to make in game purchases. I've been playing since the beginning and I still don't have ToT and Splash Mountain. Super frustrating.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> i was doing the same, but then leveled up Anna and had to send her on her 4 hr task of ice skating, so i leveled up Olaf and sent him to gather Anna's ears and everyone else to get her tokens too...haha


Clearly I'm missing something.  How do I prompt the snowgie thing to start getting snowflakes?  I'm sitting with Anna at 1 and Olaf at 3.  Need to start gathering snowflakes.  Thanks sir.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Clearly I'm missing something.  How do I prompt the snowgie thing to start getting snowflakes?  I'm sitting with Anna at 1 and Olaf at 3.  Need to start gathering snowflakes.  Thanks sir.



After Anna's first three quests  I did a detailed post on this on 261


----------



## mmmears

DarrylR said:


> I can't find any info on this anywhere. Will any of the attractions for this event cost gems, or will it all be the new currency. I'm asking as I prefer to collect attractions as opposed to characters. But if gems won't be necessary for the attractions (outside of the float and concession stands) than I can use my saved gems to purchase Olaf.
> 
> Also, because I can't resist complaining about the chests in every post I have to mention that my last my last 9 gold and platinum chests contained the post. One of the platinum chests I even purchased. I don't understand how they think that incentivizes people to make in game purchases. I've been playing since the beginning and I still don't have ToT and Splash Mountain. Super frustrating.



In the past events, the attractions were purchased using the event currency.  Only the "special characters" and the concessions used gems.  I only have one attraction for Frozen so far, so I can't say for sure, but luckily in the past I haven't needed gems to get the attractions (and I have all the Incredibles ones and the NBC ones).  Hope this helps!



supernova said:


> Clearly I'm missing something.  How do I prompt the snowgie thing to start getting snowflakes?  I'm sitting with Anna at 1 and Olaf at 3.  Need to start gathering snowflakes.  Thanks sir.



From what I can tell, I just kept doing the Frozen quests and that somehow triggered the Snowgie thing.


----------



## supernova

Thanks.  I never tend to go back too far in the threads.  Easier to ask and wait for an answer.    I think I have her at her third quest.  She just encountered Hans in a short video clip, then went off for four hours to warn people at the rink.  Guess that'll be the prompt.


----------



## littlebearfan

mrzrich said:


> Ugh. Fat fingers accidentally cost me 12 gems to open a bronze chest



Not that it will help much at this point - and I don't know if it will work for everyone (or if it will recover gems - I haven't had any need to try it yet):

Friday I was having issues with the game freezing, so decided to remove it from my phone and reinstall.  It backed up several minutes - which cost me the Rex + gems special purchase I had just made a few minutes before that!  The charge didn't show up on my credit card, but since it didn't come back as an offer I don't know if I will get it again (or when).  It also backed up some of my completed quests - which I then got different items when I collected (I lost the Olaf ears I really needed).

I started to wonder what else might back up a few minutes.  So I opened two bronze chests - got magic.  Immediately removed game and reloaded - the chest were waiting to be opened and I got magic and a fountain.  I repeated the process a couple more times until I got the Olaf ears that I needed.  It takes time to reload, but I figured it was faster than waiting another 3 hours for more chests.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> From what I can tell, I just kept doing the Frozen quests and that somehow triggered the Snowgie thing.


Yep.  Just read that.  I've got Anna on her third quest now.  Hopefully that will allow me to get the snowflakes going.  Olaf has been stuck for two days straight doing two quests over and over.  And now that I have Anna welcomed, he isn't dropping tokens.


----------



## Didymus

After Mickey and Goofy finish Storm Watch there are 12 hour quests each for Goofy and Woody and a 2 hour for Mickey


----------



## lmmatooki

So far I have Anna at level 2 and working on leveling him up. I have Olaf at level 3 and working on leveling him up. I have Goofy on a 12 hour event quest to Help Weatherproof the Kingdom, Woody on a 12 hour event quest to Try Making a Snow Anchor, and Mickey on a 2 hour event quest to Tell Some Hopeful Stories.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

lmmatooki said:


> So far I have Anna at level 2 and working on leveling him up. I have Olaf at level 3 and working on leveling him up. I have Goofy on a 12 hour event quest to Help Weatherproof the Kingdom, Woody on a 12 hour event quest to Try Making a Snow Anchor, and Mickey on a 2 hour event quest to Tell Some Hopeful Stories.



looks like we're in the same boat... so slide over, haha


----------



## Pheran

Well I have Anna now.  I must say I'm disappointed that these Frozen characters have no voices.  Elsa is just not going to be right if she doesn't belt out a few lines from Let It Go occasionally.  And the fact that Olaf doesn't respond with "I'm Olaf and I like warm hugs" is just criminal.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I found my "infinite ammo" glitch. it's Rapunzel's find pascal quest. couldn't have been something that drops a token or even currency, dang


----------



## Hope Loneheart

also; has anyone else on android found the quick reset glitch stopped working on the parade floats and the success rate of quick reset working on token tasks has dropped to like 70% of the time? There goes my steady source of gems


----------



## Kewz1

Well I just accidentally clicked the "clear the curse" button and am opening up a section of land I did not want (65000 magic/24 hours - to the right of CA Screaming). 

I contacted Customer Care asking to reverse it. Has anyone actually had this resolve in their favor? I'm not real hopeful but I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Got my glitch character this morning, Frozone.  No items, but a nice boost of event currency.


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Finally welcomed Anna this morning...I had like 25mins left last night and fell asleep lol...also worked so hard to work my way up to #8 on my wish granter board and got up this morning and went down to 17...no way i'll get back up in an hr...esp when I have like no wishes this morning...just 1 1hr and 2 2hr ones...sigh...this sucks


----------



## Bettie

lost_n_the_clouds said:


> Finally welcomed Anna this morning...I had like 25mins left last night and fell asleep lol...also worked so hard to work my way up to #8 on my wish granter board and got up this morning and went down to 17...no way i'll get back up in an hr...esp when I have like no wishes this morning...just 1 1hr and 2 2hr ones...sigh...this sucks



Yeah...I was in the low 40s when I went to sleep and was 75 when I woke up. I've gotten back up to 53 but don't think I'm going to be able to law my way back to top 50 before time runs out. The only wishes I have now are either too long or require characters who are working on long quests (Goofy and Woody on their 13 hour Frozen quests). I knew it would probably happen, but was hoping I'd get some more ride wishes!


----------



## aussiebill10

Gold coin event started as soon as wishes one finished
I'm found to try and avoid the clicking on the coins or send character to do coin tasks for at least a day see if I get in easier group lol
I'm busy enough getting ropes,bags,Snowgies and levelling up Anna anyway


----------



## Pinkela

Good morning! So thankful to find this board last night. This is my first even where I may be able to get the characters haha I was playing at Halloween but didn't realize characters were temporary a i wasn't playing as much. I've got Mickey on a 2 hr quest, Goofy on a 12 hr quest, I have Anna at level 2 and Olaf lvl 4  PRAYING I can get Sven when the time comes lol I've only spent real money on the game a time or two and only for the small priced things like Pluto and the Float. Still behind on many regular character story lines but slowly making my way through  I wa in the 30s on the wish granter when I went to bed and woke up to the 50s, I think I will barley squeak by above 50


----------



## Pinkela

aussiebill10 said:


> Gold coin event started as soon as wishes one finished
> I'm found to try and avoid the clicking on the coins or send character to do coin tasks for at least a day see if I get in easier group lol
> I'm busy enough getting ropes,bags,Snowgies and levelling up Anna anyway



So if you don't play right away you get in an  easier group?


----------



## Huck Finn

I think I'm going to forget the coin event and focus on the quests.  Characters are key!


----------



## Huck Finn

Some of the best fun is strategizing when to send which characters on quests!  Super fun!


----------



## aussiebill10

I read that somewhere before but as Huck Finn said I too will be concentrating on the event at hand gotta go now get me some Snowgies


----------



## Huck Finn

aussiebill10 said:


> I read that somewhere before but as Huck Finn said I too will be concentrating on the event at hand gotta go now get me some Snowgies



I love me some Snowgies!


----------



## Bettie

What is even the point of having the Santa Mickey costume when he's going to have to be perpetually in the pirate costume to get Minnie's fabric?


----------



## aussiebill10

Clicked a character that gave up a coin so there goes that idea 
Good news is I've been prompted to build the Troll Knoll and another click the clouds quest has started just when I was about to go to bed 3.00 am here in Australia


----------



## liljc

I started construction on the Troll Knoll.    Takes 12 hours.   Came after new long tasks for Goofy, Woody, and a 4 hour task at Arendelle Court Rink for Anna.   A new tap on 100 clouds task started at the same time.


----------



## KPach525

So I also accidentally clicked a character that had a Coin, and already the #1 on my leader board has 301 coins, #2 has 65 after that the rest are pretty even under 20. I thought they were fixing this cheating issue? Ridiculous.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

KPach525 said:


> So I also accidentally clicked a character that had a Coin, and already the #1 on my leader board has 301 coins, #2 has 65 after that the rest are pretty even under 20. I thought they were fixing this cheating issue? Ridiculous.



none of my coins from tapping on all my attractions registered this morning at all I should be at least at 10 but I'' at 1


----------



## Chrissy1435

KPach525 said:


> So I also accidentally clicked a character that had a Coin, and already the #1 on my leader board has 301 coins, #2 has 65 after that the rest are pretty even under 20. I thought they were fixing this cheating issue? Ridiculous.



You can send a screen shot to gameloft and they usually are pretty good about banning the cheaters. I reported during a ravens event and they got rid of the obvious cheaters and told me they go through the boards every day to remove them. However, I noticed once they removed the ones I reported, new ones just popped up so I found it pretty disheartening that it seems they can't really keep up with it or do anything about it.

I've never done it during the gold coin events because when I brought it up on another boards I was told people weren't cheating but spending gems to make their characters/Attractions finish faster. But to have 301 seems like a lot of gems would have to have been spent so it definitely sounds like cheating to me. 

Overall, I don't pay attention to any of these events anymore and never try for the top spot because I figure it's never going to happen with people cheating and I get to annoyed/frustrated with it that it just isn't worth playing them anymore. 

Good Luck - I hope they remove the cheaters on your board if you report them!


----------



## Chrissy1435

Is anyone else having a hard time with Olaf's ears dropping? I'm at 100% happiness ans have had him at level 3 for days now. I still need 2 ears and I have been sending Sarge off on the task over and over again and have only got 1 drop from him out of sending him 10+ times. I've also opened 3 silver chests now and not once have got the ears. Wondering if it's just my bad luck or if other people having the same issue?


----------



## Peachkins

Well, I'm going to have to assume that I'm done with this game for now.  As I stated elsewhere in the thread, I had to switch back to an older phone.  The game just isn't working right- specifically the buttons to sign in and out of my Facebook and Google accounts don't work within the game, and trying to access Customer Care through the game just reloads it.  

I have been emailing Gameloft to try and resolve the issue, and just got an email stating they found my account.  Yay!  However, to access it, I need to log into Facebook/Google through the game.  If that doesn't work, I should contact Customer Care through the game.  REALLY?  Me not being able to do anything within the game is why I contacted them in the first place!  Hopefully when I'm eligible for a free phone upgrade in a couple months, I'll be able to download a version of this game that actually works properly.  I'll just have to live without the Frozen stuff.


----------



## Pinkela

Yeah, this gold coin thing looks pretty impossible to keep up with if you are trying to get the characters too....oh well. I's rather have the characters then the rewards for the challenge


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> So I also accidentally clicked a character that had a Coin, and already the #1 on my leader board has 301 coins, #2 has 65 after that the rest are pretty even under 20. I thought they were fixing this cheating issue? Ridiculous.


Yeah, I started it this morning and there is no way someone could have almost 600 on my leaderboard by now....this is ridiculous....


----------



## lmmatooki

Chrissy1435 said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time with Olaf's ears dropping? I'm at 100% happiness ans have had him at level 3 for days now. I still need 2 ears and I have been sending Sarge off on the task over and over again and have only got 1 drop from him out of sending him 10+ times. I've also opened 3 silver chests now and not once have got the ears. Wondering if it's just my bad luck or if other people having the same issue?


I had bad luck yesterday for it and this morning, I finally got one of his ears from Sarge. So it isn't just you.


----------



## lmmatooki

I have 50/100 of the clouds cleared and still waiting on Troll Knoll with 7 hours and 30 minutes left of construction. Waiting on Anna to finish a quest to level her up to 3 and had a huge struggle on getting Olaf's ears yesterday. Side note: I have a kid that had a wish so I clicked on him and now he just keeps running into Troll Knoll as it is being constructed hahaha it is quite funny!


----------



## mmmears

I, too, am having a tough time upgrading Olaf because it's so hard to get his ears to drop.  



Peachkins said:


> Well, I'm going to have to assume that I'm done with this game for now.  As I stated elsewhere in the thread, I had to switch back to an older phone.  The game just isn't working right- specifically the buttons to sign in and out of my Facebook and Google accounts don't work within the game, and trying to access Customer Care through the game just reloads it.
> 
> I have been emailing Gameloft to try and resolve the issue, and just got an email stating they found my account.  Yay!  However, to access it, I need to log into Facebook/Google through the game.  If that doesn't work, I should contact Customer Care through the game.  REALLY?  Me not being able to do anything within the game is why I contacted them in the first place!  Hopefully when I'm eligible for a free phone upgrade in a couple months, I'll be able to download a version of this game that actually works properly.  I'll just have to live without the Frozen stuff.



I'm so sorry this is happening to you.  I had some issues yesterday and got the same crazy response (like how you can contact them through the game). I would recommend emailing them and also posting on their FB page.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Thanks for all that replied about Olaf - I'm happy to know I'm not the only one having a tough time, but not happy we are all struggling to upgrade him. 

I also have zero luck with the green fabrics dropping. Mickey has so many other things to do so it's hard to send him off to do his jig and I have to say it's annoying that he has to wear his pirate costume to do it since I would like to have him in his holiday outfit since it is a holiday event! And the chests aren't dropping the fabric or the Olaf ears for me (not even the holiday decorations) but getting a lot of lamp posts and benches because who doesn't want 20 lamp posts!


----------



## lmmatooki

Chrissy1435 said:


> Thanks for all that replied about Olaf - I'm happy to know I'm not the only one having a tough time, but not happy we are all struggling to upgrade him.
> 
> I also have zero luck with the green fabrics dropping. Mickey has so many other things to do so it's hard to send him off to do his jig and I have to say it's annoying that he has to wear his pirate costume to do it since I would like to have him in his holiday outfit since it is a holiday event! And the chests aren't dropping the fabric or the Olaf ears for me (not even the holiday decorations) but getting a lot of lamp posts and benches because who doesn't want 20 lamp posts!


Zero has been my favorite character because he almost always drops the blue fabric! As for the green polka dot one...not as lucky since I'm using sarge for getting Olaf's ears and Mickey has been having quests.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Chrissy1435 said:


> Thanks for all that replied about Olaf - I'm happy to know I'm not the only one having a tough time, but not happy we are all struggling to upgrade him.
> 
> I also have zero luck with the green fabrics dropping. Mickey has so many other things to do so it's hard to send him off to do his jig and I have to say it's annoying that he has to wear his pirate costume to do it since I would like to have him in his holiday outfit since it is a holiday event! And the chests aren't dropping the fabric or the Olaf ears for me (not even the holiday decorations) but getting a lot of lamp posts and benches because who doesn't want 20 lamp posts!



I didn't even realize Mickey in his pirate costume would drop the green fabrics! Probably something to have him focus on closer to the end of the event?


----------



## Princess4

so bo peep gives gold coins with her task for an manna token so i accidentally got a gold token so i put out all my gold token attractions and it says i have 2 gold coins but i know i have more guess doing it with no WiFi will cause the issue guess i will wait and see when i am home.  Olaf is now level 5 Anna is 4 or 5 love the snowgies the troll building will be done around 6 or 7 trucking along.  i thought the coin event was gonna happen but i sent Pluto for 12 hours since he is not needed for the event.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Anyone get to Troll Knoll? I completed Weather or Not but nothing came up after that. I have both Olaf and Anna on Level 5.


----------



## mmmears

I aslo find it annoying that I have to change Mickey's costume for him to collect different things for this particular event.  Makes no sense to me at all.



fan1bsb97 said:


> Anyone get to Troll Knoll? I completed Weather or Not but nothing came up after that. I have both Olaf and Anna on Level 5.



I have a few more hours until the Troll Knoll is finished.  No idea what happens at that point.  My Anna and Olaf are only at L 4.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Do you know what triggered that quest/being able to build it? Is it the Woody quest? I'm following this which means it should have come up already, unless I also have to do the side quests:

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Winter_Wonders_Event_2016_Walkthrough


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Sorry if this is a repeat question.  How many Snowgies are there in the first round?  I've done about 8 so far and 6 more just showed up.


----------



## mmmears

fan1bsb97 said:


> Do you know what triggered that quest/being able to build it? Is it the Woody quest? I'm following this which means it should have come up already, unless I also have to do the side quests:
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Winter_Wonders_Event_2016_Walkthrough



I can't remember the names of the quests, but I did them all.  The only things I have left are the Snowgies (but I think that just stays around until the event is over). I did the Woody, Goofy, Mickey ones.  And Anna was only at L3 when I got the quest, so I don't think her level was the trigger.  Just all those long quests I guess?


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Chrissy1435 said:


> Am I the only person who never got a glitch????


 
I got a glitch today... Dash "run around"... 40 magic and no items... woo.... lol


----------



## DoreyAdore

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question.  How many Snowgies are there in the first round?  I've done about 8 so far and 6 more just showed up.


I don't think there are "rounds" like the past ravens, cannon bots, brooms, or current clouds. I believe the snowgies are constant because they provide a token for character upgrades.


----------



## aussiebill10

Snowgies will keep coming up as they are needed to get the snowflakes to level up Anna and Olof
When I went to bed I was 10th with 20 coins I wake up clicking all the magics and ticks and at least 5 coins game freezes still on 20 coins drop to 70th and the timer on the coin attractions all at various times to go


----------



## lmmatooki

fan1bsb97 said:


> Anyone get to Troll Knoll? I completed Weather or Not but nothing came up after that. I have both Olaf and Anna on Level 5.


I will let you know after it is ready in an hour!


----------



## jascm

Okay, I am SO OVER the crashing. I have lots hours due to crashes since I've had to redo quests multiple times. I hope they extend the length of the event since it is out of our control what is happening.


----------



## Jhondy210

I love on my coin challenge board that second place has 39 and first place has 616...yea it's not obvious that person is cheating. I don't understand, if you are going to cheat why make it so obvious? Regardless, I plan on being close to last place cause I'm only getting coins by accident and am focusing on the frozen quests.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

DoreyAdore said:


> I don't think there are "rounds" like the past ravens, cannon bots, brooms, or current clouds. I believe the snowgies are constant because they provide a token for character upgrades.



Thanks, that makes more sense.  I was thinking they were a quest to finish.


----------



## lmmatooki

fan1bsb97 said:


> Anyone get to Troll Knoll? I completed Weather or Not but nothing came up after that. I have both Olaf and Anna on Level 5.


Construction of Troll Knoll just finished and I got a quest for Anna called Search for Kristoff that lasts 6 hours and Anna is still at level 3 and Olaf is at 3 as well.


----------



## 2010_Bride

jascm said:


> Okay, I am SO OVER the crashing. I have lots hours due to crashes since I've had to redo quests multiple times. I hope they extend the length of the event since it is out of our control what is happening.



I completely agree. The freezing is driving me nuts. Three times today I had to resend Anna on her 4 hour quest. 

It's also extremely annoying that EVERYTIME I open my game it has to re-load. It is such a pain when all I want to do is send the characters on their few minute tasks to gather rope and satchels to catch snowgies (I don't always have access to wifi to keep the game open). I'm so frustrated that I'm only logging in every two or three hours which by the end, could put me behind. For some reason if I'm not connect to wifi I don't see the frozen tokens listed in the quest lists, but I can see the tokens for all regular characters (i.e Randall's ear hats)...weird...


----------



## Pheran

jascm said:


> Okay, I am SO OVER the crashing. I have lots hours due to crashes since I've had to redo quests multiple times. I hope they extend the length of the event since it is out of our control what is happening.



Yup, just had another crash, and another 30 minutes of progress lost.  GRRR.


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Bettie said:


> Yeah...I was in the low 40s when I went to sleep and was 75 when I woke up. I've gotten back up to 53 but don't think I'm going to be able to law my way back to top 50 before time runs out. The only wishes I have now are either too long or require characters who are working on long quests (Goofy and Woody on their 13 hour Frozen quests). I knew it would probably happen, but was hoping I'd get some more ride wishes!



Yeah same happened to me...like I was so happy I worked my way up to getting the 10gems so I was so sad in just a few hours I went back down and then I had no ride wishes or even the 8min ones...oh well...not even gonna try on this coin one...i was trying to get some together before clicking but accidently hit one later and the top ones are way out there and I dont really have any coin characters or buildings so not even gonna bother...gonna focus on tasks instead.

Just started collecting snowgies...so cute but sad u cant mass collect up the bags and ropes instead of only the 4 u need before they dont give them out


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

im not even bothering with the coin challenge, id rather have the characters working on things that matter...


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Chrissy1435 said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time with Olaf's ears dropping? I'm at 100% happiness ans have had him at level 3 for days now. I still need 2 ears and I have been sending Sarge off on the task over and over again and have only got 1 drop from him out of sending him 10+ times. I've also opened 3 silver chests now and not once have got the ears. Wondering if it's just my bad luck or if other people having the same issue?



Once Troll Knoll is built a 2 hour quest for Olaf is unlocked that drops his ears! its listed as rare but it seems like it should help somewhat


----------



## liljc

Are we getting any more new land or is it just that one tiny section in the back right corner of Space Mountain?  If that's all they are giving us this time I'm in trouble.  I have no idea how I'll fit these new attractions.  All I could fit back there was the Arendelle Courtyard Rink.


----------



## martinp13

Sorry if this has been asked and answered: where do the Snowgies come from? Both Olaf and Anna need the snowflakes but I have no characters with bags or string or whatever tasks... what triggers them??


----------



## Chrissy1435

lmmatooki said:


> Zero has been my favorite character because he almost always drops the blue fabric! As for the green polka dot one...not as lucky since I'm using sarge for getting Olaf's ears and Mickey has been having quests.



Hahaha I agree with Zero being awesome at dropping the blue. When I said zero luck I actually meant no luck with the green not the character zero haha! After I wrote it actually thought for a second that it sounds like I'm talking about the character. I'm also using Sarge for the Olaf ears so he's pretty much out on getting me the green fabric (although maybe I should switch it since he isn't exactly great at getting the ears) -  I'm starting to think I may not get Minnie's costume after all.


----------



## Chrissy1435

fan1bsb97 said:


> Do you know what triggered that quest/being able to build it? Is it the Woody quest? I'm following this which means it should have come up already, unless I also have to do the side quests:
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Winter_Wonders_Event_2016_Walkthrough



It just triggered for me after I finished the 12 hour Goofy task a few minutes ago (Weather or Not). I think the cloud challenge popped up after that and then after I clicked the first 10 and got a little Skit with Anna saying she needed help. I don't think the side tasks mattered for the Troll Knoll but are just side tasks to keep us entertained while we wait for Kristoff.


----------



## Chrissy1435

2010_Bride said:


> I completely agree. The freezing is driving me nuts. Three times today I had to resend Anna on her 4 hour quest.
> 
> It's also extremely annoying that EVERYTIME I open my game it has to re-load. It is such a pain when all I want to do is send the characters on their few minute tasks to gather rope and satchels to catch snowgies (I don't always have access to wifi to keep the game open). I'm so frustrated that I'm only logging in every two or three hours which by the end, could put me behind. For some reason if I'm not connect to wifi I don't see the frozen tokens listed in the quest lists, but I can see the tokens for all regular characters (i.e Randall's ear hats)...weird...



Same thing is happening to me. It completely reloads every time I open the game now. I was away this past weekend and when my iPad couldn't connect to the Wifi at the hotel, none of the frozen tokens were showing and I didn't even realize till after I clicked on all my characters and not one token dropped. I realized when I went to send them all off again that no frozen tokens were showing just the regular ones - it was a complete loss of a day. So annoying!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

so i just got the Welcome Kristoff quest, but of course he doesn't unlock for another 2 days...


----------



## aussiebill10

Good day today just hit the 200 day milestone and level 37
Ready to welcome Kristoff well 2 days and 3 hrs
Anna levelling up to 5 
Just need 21 more green cloth for Minnie lol


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

martinp13 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered: where do the Snowgies come from? Both Olaf and Anna need the snowflakes but I have no characters with bags or string or whatever tasks... what triggers them??


I can't remember what triggered them, but I had a hard time figuring out how to get them. Finally realized I had to tap a Snowgie to be able choose Anna or Olaf to get them. That screen will also show how many bags and strings you have/need.


----------



## supernova

liljc said:


> Are we getting any more new land or is it just that one tiny section in the back right corner of Space Mountain?  If that's all they are giving us this time I'm in trouble.  I have no idea how I'll fit these new attractions.  All I could fit back there was the Arendelle Courtyard Rink.


That's it for this update.  I wound up putting back most of my benches and shrubs, then just shoehorned in the attractions.  At this point in the game, it's no longer about making anything look pretty or make sense, and just cramming everything in.


----------



## supernova

aussiebill10 said:


> Good day today just hit the 200 day milestone and level 37
> Ready to welcome Kristoff well 2 days and 3 hrs
> Anna levelling up to 5
> Just need 21 more green cloth for Minnie lol


Don't rush.  I've had Minnie for about three days now and she doesn't do anything for the storyline.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> so i just got the Welcome Kristoff quest, but of course he doesn't unlock for another 2 days...


Not sure why they do that, actually.  Are they trying to build excitement or something?  Bah.


----------



## mrzrich

liljc said:


> Are we getting any more new land or is it just that one tiny section in the back right corner of Space Mountain?  If that's all they are giving us this time I'm in trouble.  I have no idea how I'll fit these new attractions.  All I could fit back there was the Arendelle Courtyard Rink.



No more land.  On a morning when you have some time, after you check off everybody's tasks, and collect all your magic, pick up absolutely everything and put it in storage.  Then set your park back up, attractions first, then concession and lastly decorations in the small spots in between.  I was shocked at how much space I actually had.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

fan1bsb97 said:


> Do you know what triggered that quest/being able to build it? Is it the Woody quest? I'm following this which means it should have come up already, unless I also have to do the side quests:
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Winter_Wonders_Event_2016_Walkthrough



Goofys 12 hour quest triggered the Troll Knoll.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question.  How many Snowgies are there in the first round?  I've done about 8 so far and 6 more just showed up.



There are no rounds. They are constantly in the game until the end of the event.


----------



## Huck Finn

It is such a relief not having to worry about the coin event and just focusing on the characters!


----------



## Huck Finn

So super excited about heading to the REAL Magic Kingdom in WDW this weekend!  It will be a nice respite from my Buffalo, NY snow!  There should be some special character unlock if you are playing the game from Disney property.


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> That's it for this update.  I wound up putting back most of my benches and shrubs, then just shoehorned in the attractions.  At this point in the game, it's no longer about making anything look pretty or make sense, and just cramming everything in.





mrzrich said:


> No more land.  On a morning when you have some time, after you check off everybody's tasks, and collect all your magic, pick up absolutely everything and put it in storage.  Then set your park back up, attractions first, then concession and lastly decorations in the small spots in between.  I was shocked at how much space I actually had.


Yes, I've mentioned before that I've done this. It is a way to make your park beautiful again. I bet the Imagineers would love to be able to do that sometimes with the real parks. Instead, they try to fit in whatever they can


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> No more land.  On a morning when you have some time, after you check off everybody's tasks, and collect all your magic, pick up absolutely everything and put it in storage.  Then set your park back up, attractions first, then concession and lastly decorations in the small spots in between.  I was shocked at how much space I actually had.


Maybe it's just me, then.  I have honestly given up on what my park looks like.  I've already determined that the whole "happiness" thing is a crock.  So at this point, I don't mind if things are jumbled.  All I'm doing is scrolling around the park and tapping on coins or check marks.  Aesthetics went out the window a long time ago.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Huck Finn said:


> So super excited about heading to the REAL Magic Kingdom in WDW this weekend!  It will be a nice respite from my Buffalo, NY snow!  There should be some special character unlock if you are playing the game from Disney property.



Do you have room in your suitcase? I'm just across the boarder in the Niagara Region of Ontario. I can be there within the hour lol!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Chrissy1435 said:


> Hahaha I agree with Zero being awesome at dropping the blue. When I said zero luck I actually meant no luck with the green not the character zero haha! After I wrote it actually thought for a second that it sounds like I'm talking about the character. I'm also using Sarge for the Olaf ears so he's pretty much out on getting me the green fabric (although maybe I should switch it since he isn't exactly great at getting the ears) -  I'm starting to think I may not get Minnie's costume after all.


I am just going to keep working on it, we do have quite awhile still left in the game and I have finished collecting the blue fabric!


----------



## lmmatooki

Leveling up Anna and Olaf has been a serious struggle...it takes forever to drop for me now and I don't know why. Still have 28 more green fabrics for Minnie and have all the blue ones! I have about 210,000 potions and I've decided that if I can save up to around 240,000 before Kristoff is here that I would welcome Mother Gothel because the Tangled characters don't have anything to do with this event so far. Also still working on Donald...ugh...only 2 more ears left and then I can try to welcome him as well. I don't know if I will welcome him right away because I need more land to be able to accommodate for his Boat. Only time and strategy will tell at this point!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Not sure why they do that, actually.  Are they trying to build excitement or something?  Bah.



I'm guessing the vast majority of players are not quite on our levels here and may not have progressed as quickly as we all have


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I'm guessing the vast majority of players are not quite on our levels here and may not have progressed as quickly as we all have


Even still, mentioning that it's time to welcome a character when it's still three days away from that happening, what's the point?


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Even still, mentioning that it's time to welcome a character when it's still three days away from that happening, what's the point?



I love getting that message because it means that I am free to upgrade my 24 hour characters in my Windows game, without worrying if I'm going to need to level up an event character in order to proceed in the event quest line.  As what was pointed out, not everyone playing this game is at the same point as you, and it's nice to have a cue that implies, "it is okay to work on the other parts of the game, you are caught up with the event stuff."  Or even if you have nothing to do in the game and are caught up, it's nice to have a cue, "You can put the phone down for a couple of days and focus on real world stuff, you are caught up with the event stuff."  Most players aren't going to be consulting a forum or wiki.


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> Even still, mentioning that it's time to welcome a character when it's still three days away from that happening, what's the point?


Would you rather it just stopped and you didn't know if you still had to do other tasks?  I like knowing that I'm caught up.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> Would you rather it just stopped and you didn't know if you still had to do other tasks?  I like knowing that I'm caught up.


I'd be fine with finding out that morning, OK, it's time to welcome a new character.  Plus, the event button on the game screen gives a nice concise summary of upcoming dates.  Check it once and I'm good.


----------



## lmmatooki

Dang it, I accidentally pressed to open a chest space for 50,000 potions that I did NOT want to do...any advice on fixing this??


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Dang it, I accidentally pressed to open a chest space for 50,000 potions that I did NOT want to do...any advice on fixing this??


Don't do it?


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Don't do it?


I didn't do it on purpose, I bumped it... 
Anyway, fixed my own problem by deleting the game immediately and then reinstalling it and it was undone! Thank goodness!


----------



## 2010_Bride

bluekirty said:


> Would you rather it just stopped and you didn't know if you still had to do other tasks?  I like knowing that I'm caught up.



I wish, (and Supernova would probably agree) that the developers should just let us play the event at our own speed. Some people may finish the whole event in 10 days while others will take the full 25 days. Why do we have to wait for characters to be unlocked on certain days? 
This week I have some days off work and can log in multiple times a day, but next week I'm back at work and travelling for Christmas so I have all this free time this week and I'm sitting around waiting for Kristoff. I would much prefer to be moving through the story this week knowing I don't have as much time the next two weeks.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Don't do it?


I actually had a lol moment when I read your reply!!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

2010_Bride said:


> I wish, (and Supernova would probably agree) that the developers should just let us play the event at our own speed. Some people may finish the whole event in 10 days while others will take the full 25 days. Why do we have to wait for characters to be unlocked on certain days?
> This week I have some days off work and can log in multiple times a day, but next week I'm back at work and travelling for Christmas so I have all this free time this week and I'm sitting around waiting for Kristoff. I would much prefer to be moving through the story this week knowing I don't have as much time the next two weeks.



Parts of me agree with all of you, but practically theres only so much they can do to please all types of players and still be a business. For example what about being able to pay to welcome characters early? gems or money either one would at least provide an option to progress faster and help their bottom line


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> I wish, (and Supernova would probably agree) that the developers should just let us play the event at our own speed. Some people may finish the whole event in 10 days while others will take the full 25 days. Why do we have to wait for characters to be unlocked on certain days?
> This week I have some days off work and can log in multiple times a day, but next week I'm back at work and travelling for Christmas so I have all this free time this week and I'm sitting around waiting for Kristoff. I would much prefer to be moving through the story this week knowing I don't have as much time the next two weeks.


I also wish that we could just turn on or off what we want to be able to click on.  I keep accidentally clicking on the lands that are still cursed.  Or I'll press the stupid happy face icon.  I don't think I've intentionally checked that since the first day I've played it. We already have the percentage underneath... why does it need to be click-able?  Or that stupid achievement blue ribbon button, for that matter.  So much for optimizing the game for us.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I actually had a lol moment when I read your reply!!


Glad someone else around here appreciates my genius.


----------



## hopemax

2010_Bride said:


> I wish, (and Supernova would probably agree) that the developers should just let us play the event at our own speed. Some people may finish the whole event in 10 days while others will take the full 25 days. Why do we have to wait for characters to be unlocked on certain days?
> This week I have some days off work and can log in multiple times a day, but next week I'm back at work and travelling for Christmas so I have all this free time this week and I'm sitting around waiting for Kristoff. I would much prefer to be moving through the story this week knowing I don't have as much time the next two weeks.



Because what happens is the speedy players finish, and then spend the rest of the time griping they have nothing to do, why does it take so long for updates and a hundred other complaints because the game is not perfectly optimized for them.


----------



## Chrissy1435

2010_Bride said:


> I wish, (and Supernova would probably agree) that the developers should just let us play the event at our own speed. Some people may finish the whole event in 10 days while others will take the full 25 days. Why do we have to wait for characters to be unlocked on certain days?
> This week I have some days off work and can log in multiple times a day, but next week I'm back at work and travelling for Christmas so I have all this free time this week and I'm sitting around waiting for Kristoff. I would much prefer to be moving through the story this week knowing I don't have as much time the next two weeks.



I completely agree with you on letting us go at our own pace, especially during the month of December. It's super annoying this is a timed event considering how busy people usually are during the holidays. My weekends are pretty much booked through the rest of the month so I won't be able to play as I would obviously rather keep my plans than stay home to play this game. If we could just unlock things as we get to them, it would definitely take the pressure off and not make me feel like I have to log on at an exact time on an exact day to be able to continue in the event.


----------



## mrzrich

I truly wish that there was a "confirm purchase" notification.  I have heard of many players accidentally purchasing a parade float, or accidentally spending gems to complete a task.  Sometimes there is an "Are you sure you want to do this?" queue, but usually, there isn't.

The other day I accidentally spent gems to open a stupid bronze chest


----------



## Windwaker4444

I've decided that this year for my Christmas wish, I'm going to request that they replace every item that I have more than 10 of, with diamonds in the chests. I would never have that sad, lost look if I received diamonds out of a gold or platinum chest.  That's all I want.  I'll chase clouds...wait 3 days for a character that I'm ready for now...I'll even keep collecting green fabric for a character outfit (that evidently does nothing)...but please....NO MORE BANNERS!!!


----------



## Princess4

so i have Anna at level 6 and Olaf going to 6 now.  i am gonna hold them at that until kristoff because i only want his tokens to drop hopefully i can do that but thought i would share for anyone else that wants to hold on upgrading for token drops good luck all


----------



## SunDial

Huck Finn said:


> So super excited about heading to the REAL Magic Kingdom in WDW this weekend!  It will be a nice respite from my Buffalo, NY snow!  There should be some special character unlock if you are playing the game from Disney property.



Have fun.  I was there the past 2 weekends and the crowds were crazy.   Might be there this Saturday too but just play in Fort Wilderness


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I've decided that this year for my Christmas wish, I'm going to request that they replace every item that I have more than 10 of, with diamonds in the chests. I would never have that sad, lost look if I received diamonds out of a gold or platinum chest.  That's all I want.  I'll chase clouds...wait 3 days for a character that I'm ready for now...I'll even keep collecting green fabric for a character outfit (that evidently does nothing)...but please....NO MORE BANNERS!!!


Yes.  Let's say that on December 26th, we are free to exchange all the crappy gifts we have received with ones we actually want.  I'll happily start loading my car with benches and hydrants now.


----------



## martinp13

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I can't remember what triggered them, but I had a hard time figuring out how to get them. Finally realized I had to tap a Snowgie to be able choose Anna or Olaf to get them. That screen will also show how many bags and strings you have/need.


Hah, unknown to me I had Anna on the quest that unlocks them... you have to get through some of her quests before you can level her up. Snowgies getting sacked now!   Thanks.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Because what happens is the speedy players finish, and then spend the rest of the time griping they have nothing to do, why does it take so long for updates and a hundred other complaints because the game is not perfectly optimized for them.


Well this is easily one of the most shortsighted posts I have read. Maybe it's not that people are playing faster. Maybe not everyone started playing yesterday and have been around since the early days of the game?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Princess4 said:


> so i have Anna at level 6 and Olaf going to 6 now.  i am gonna hold them at that until kristoff because i only want his tokens to drop hopefully i can do that but thought i would share for anyone else that wants to hold on upgrading for token drops good luck all


I have Olaf at 5 and about to take Anna to 5 also.  I'll try for 1 more level upgrade and then wait for Kristoff to join my kingdom.  Hope it works.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Yes.  Let's say that on December 26th, we are free to exchange all the crappy gifts we have received with ones we actually want.  I'll happily start loading my car with benches and hydrants now.


Don't forget your cannons and Frozen fountains!!!!  Oh..and whatever that moose head trophy is!!!


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> Or that stupid achievement blue ribbon button, for that matter.



supernova, I think I saw that blue ribbon in one of your screenshot posts, but I haven't seen it in my game. What achievements does it show?


----------



## Bani

I've started a collaborative doc to try to list the Frozen quests in order that they will appear, it's available at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dKqbMaE8D_AZ_ZO3Frn1LPFu-5CpLzGRuNbQxBWnAaA/edit?usp=sharing

The goal is to avoid things like just sending a char on a 8h mission only to find out a few minutes later that you'd actually need it for another part of the quest.

Let me know what you think or if you'd like to help me maintain the doc.


----------



## mrzrich

To the programmer who designed the cloud challenge:   The following is a list that proves that you are Satan.

1.  Some structures have clouds around them ( Fantasia gardens)

2. Some structures use white moving puffs to denote movement (jet packs)

3. Some buildings have smokestacks that give off puffs  of white

4. you just covered main street with white puffy stuff

5. You are surely the same person who released the haunted mansion with black bats flying around it right before a Raven challenge.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Well this is easily one of the most shortsighted posts I have read. Maybe it's not that people are playing faster. Maybe not everyone started playing yesterday and have been around since the early days of the game?



You could check back in this thread and see that I'm one of those people who started Day 1 with my IOS game. Compared to similar games I've played, I have few complaints about the speed of updates. If I found the game as frustrating as you seem to, it would have been deleted from my phone a long time ago.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So now the Snowgies respawn instead of being ongoing?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Bani said:


> I've started a collaborative doc to try to list the Frozen quests in order that they will appear, it's available at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dKqbMaE8D_AZ_ZO3Frn1LPFu-5CpLzGRuNbQxBWnAaA/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> The goal is to avoid things like just sending a char on a 8h mission only to find out a few minutes later that you'd actually need it for another part of the quest.
> 
> Let me know what you think or if you'd like to help me maintain the
> This is great for players who aren't caught up and currently waiting on Kristoff.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

anyone else not going to bother max leveling up the event characters during the event because of how convoluted getting the COMMON GROUP TOKEN is? you have to send people on, albeit short quests to gather rope and bags, but that takes away from them earning actual leveling tokens and coins. when the event characters who have time sensitive quests to do for the event are the only ones to earn those common tokens. It just seems unnecessarily frustrating. going to level them up just enough to get all the attractions and other characters but not bother after that. Normally it gets harder to level an event character after the event, but it just might be simpler.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Hope Loneheart said:


> I found my "infinite ammo" glitch. it's Rapunzel's find pascal quest. couldn't have been something that drops a token or even currency, dang



it was fixed overnight. interesting how all of these glitches have only worked for a short while


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

omg, you guys! you'll never believe it! I just got my 9th & 10th Frozen Fountains!!!! I'm so excited, hahaha... i was hoping for some fabric, but such is life...


----------



## Windwaker4444

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> omg, you guys! you'll never believe it! I just got my 9th & 10th Frozen Fountains!!!! I'm so excited, hahaha... i was hoping for some fabric, but such is life...


You must be opening my chests!  I figured Disney was giving me the 12 days of Frozen Fountains....


----------



## mmmears

What's the procedure for telling gameloft you think people are cheating on the competitions?  I was inclined to just "let it go" (no pun intended  ), but now on top of the "leader" who is at 834 coins, someone else just popped up at over 1,000 (someone who was not there before).  The rest of us "normal" people seem to be in the low hundreds (#3 is at 304, I'm almost at 200).  I'm not going to win either way and I'm not working all that hard as it is, but the cheating is getting a bit annoying.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Top person on my leaderboard is 585. I'm at 180, which is rank 33 last I checked.   I'd be upset too.


----------



## kyrkea333

mmmears said:


> What's the procedure for telling gameloft you think people are cheating on the competitions?  I was inclined to just "let it go" (no pun intended  ), but now on top of the "leader" who is at 834 coins, someone else just popped up at over 1,000 (someone who was not there before).  The rest of us "normal" people seem to be in the low hundreds (#3 is at 304, I'm almost at 200).  I'm not going to win either way and I'm not working all that hard as it is, but the cheating is getting a bit annoying.


Report it to Gameloft customer care. I had someone at 1130 coins on my leader board and reported it after I'd read that others on this forum have reported it too. They got back to me quite quickly and asked for a screenshot. It doesn't actually impact me but I just don't think it's fair to the players who are actually playing the game as it should be, and could make a difference of position to them.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Windwaker4444 said:


> You must be opening my chests!  I figured Disney was giving me the 12 days of Frozen Fountains....



i just started 2 silver chests and not being sarcastic but i'm really hoping for one of those Olaf snow globe things, haha. if i cant get what i need at least gimme something i want... but knowing my luck, ill get a bench. LOL


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

i feel like there is a programmer sitting in the DMK office doling out chest prizes like "oh i see here you need some cloth and those Olaf ears, so here is 426 potions and a bench, muahahahaha"

lol. sorry.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> i just started 2 silver chests and not being sarcastic but i'm really hoping for one of those Olaf snow globe things, haha. if i cant get what i need at least gimme something i want... but knowing my luck, ill get a bench. LOL


Got my first Olaf sand sculpture today from a gold chest.  Now, the intelligent side in my figured that it would/should disappear from the list of chest prizes.  The realist in me knew that it would be exactly where it was when I went to check.


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> To the programmer who designed the cloud challenge:   The following is a list that proves that you are Satan.
> 
> 1.  Some structures have clouds around them ( Fantasia gardens)
> 
> 2. Some structures use white moving puffs to denote movement (jet packs)
> 
> 3. Some buildings have smokestacks that give off puffs  of white
> 
> 4. you just covered main street with white puffy stuff
> 
> 5. You are surely the same person who released the haunted mansion with black bats flying around it right before a Raven challenge.


And see, I haven't had any issues with the cloud thing.  Tap on the icon, it shows you where they are, and wait for something to move.  I think this is the third one I've had now.  Not sure if I have to go past the 100 I finished yesterday, though.


----------



## KPach525

Hope Loneheart said:


> anyone else not going to bother max leveling up the event characters during the event because of how convoluted getting the COMMON GROUP TOKEN is? you have to send people on, albeit short quests to gather rope and bags, but that takes away from them earning actual leveling tokens and coins. when the event characters who have time sensitive quests to do for the event are the only ones to earn those common tokens. It just seems unnecessarily frustrating. going to level them up just enough to get all the attractions and other characters but not bother after that. Normally it gets harder to level an event character after the event, but it just might be simpler.


Maybe it's just me, but I can't see why so many people are complaining. I love the snowgie event because it's a big strategy play which I think brings the game to a little higher level. Basically I never send Anna and Olaf to catch a snowgie day the same time, at most I delay one by 30 minutes so they can grab more bags. My string characters are the same way, since you are limited on how many you can bank, I try to keep 2-3 open for those supplies then send the others for event tokens. The biggest thing if you are still struggling with tokens, only focus on the event, leave the main story line for after.

Add: I have Anna at level 6 and Olaf at 5


----------



## AJ1983

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> i feel like there is a programmer sitting in the DMK office doling out chest prizes like "oh i see here you need some cloth and those Olaf ears, so here is 426 potions and a bench, muahahahaha"
> 
> lol. sorry.



Lol I feel the same way when I can't find a chest after scouring the whole park 1p times. I feel like there is someone watching the game saying "Ok she is getting oissed now I'll just drop this huge *** chest at the main entrance where she has already looked 25 times just to screw with her". Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> supernova, I think I saw that blue ribbon in one of your screenshot posts, but I haven't seen it in my game. What achievements does it show?


Guy, I really wish I could tell ya, but I can't. The whole thing doesn't make any sense. Apparently we are collecting Experience Points or some other such nonsense, although I don't know where they are or why we even have them. I'm attaching a iscreenshot of the Achievement screen. The only one that didn't fit, I think, was the last one at Level 50.  Can't wait.  <<yawn>>


----------



## supernova

So, I've had Minnie walking around my park in her Christmas outfit for about a week now.  A whole lotta nuthin' going on there.  No tokens to help other characters, no story line quests.  And we are working hard to get her... why????


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

AJ1983 said:


> Lol I feel the same way when I can't find a chest after scouring the whole park 1p times. I feel like there is someone watching the game saying "Ok she is getting oissed now I'll just drop this huge *** chest at the main entrance where she has already looked 25 times just to screw with her". Glad I'm not the only one



ive done that a few times myself. lol


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

6 hours later...drum roll please... Flynn ears and a "treasure map"...that's what i get for talkin' smack! LOL


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

AJ1983 said:


> Lol I feel the same way when I can't find a chest after scouring the whole park 1p times. I feel like there is someone watching the game saying "Ok she is getting oissed now I'll just drop this huge *** chest at the main entrance where she has already looked 25 times just to screw with her". Glad I'm not the only one


I had to laugh at this, but only because of something that happened the day before the Frozen event began:

I had a hard time finding a chest that I did my usual grid searches (across moving a little at a time, then up & down likewise). I had searched at least a dozen times when the number 2 showed up. Found it very quickly, and when I tapped it, another chest appeared in the same exact spot. I expected the number 2 to reappear, but it didn't. I tapped the chest and the icon disappeared too. And I know I didn't just miss seeing it. That spot is the third place I look when I get the notice. Yep, someone is getting a good laugh at my expense. And you are not alone!


----------



## jeremy1002

How do you see the achievements board?  Ive never found it (iOS)


----------



## LeCras

The achievements are linked to your Google Play account. You need to be signed in with a Google account ("Connected to Play Games") to see them.


----------



## KPach525

I'm just going to throw out this suggestion/warning, I'm guessing for Kristoff we should stock up on Snowflakes (e.g. Focus on catching snowgies)


----------



## aussiebill10

You can only stockpile the amount of snowflakes Anna and Olof need to level up currently Anna is at level6 and needs 12 and Olof is at level 4 and needs 2 
Just sent Olof to go to level5 as I had 2 snowflakes but think won't try level up much more and just get me some Snowgies


----------



## Aeriee

Can we only get Minnie's costume during the event? Or is it like Donald's where we can keep collecting after the event ?


----------



## Chrissy1435

Aeriee said:


> Can we only get Minnie's costume during the event? Or is it like Donald's where we can keep collecting after the event ?



Her costume is time limited but from what everyone has said, she doesn't do anything special in it so I've stopped stressing about getting it at this point. If fabric drops cool, if it doesn't then oh well!


----------



## Chrissy1435

supernova said:


> So, I've had Minnie walking around my park in her Christmas outfit for about a week now.  A whole lotta nuthin' going on there.  No tokens to help other characters, no story line quests.  And we are working hard to get her... why????
> View attachment 210157 View attachment 210158



So since she has done nothing in her costume, I've pretty much given up on trying for the green fabrics. Will you keep us informed if she ends up helping with any Kristoff tokens when he is welcomed? If so, then I'll prob try again for her costume. Thanks!!


----------



## bluekirty

KPach525 said:


> I'm just going to throw out this suggestion/warning, I'm guessing for Kristoff we should stock up on Snowflakes (e.g. Focus on catching snowgies)


And don't forget that Sven is available tomorrow as well


----------



## DoreyAdore

mmmears said:


> What's the procedure for telling gameloft you think people are cheating on the competitions?  I was inclined to just "let it go" (no pun intended  ), but now on top of the "leader" who is at 834 coins, someone else just popped up at over 1,000 (someone who was not there before).  The rest of us "normal" people seem to be in the low hundreds (#3 is at 304, I'm almost at 200).  I'm not going to win either way and I'm not working all that hard as it is, but the cheating is getting a bit annoying.


I wonder if those people had a glitch with a character that gave coins.


----------



## hopemax

Chrissy1435 said:


> So since she has done nothing in her costume, I've pretty much given up on trying for the green fabrics. Will you keep us informed if she ends up helping with any Kristoff tokens when he is welcomed? If so, then I'll prob try again for her costume. Thanks!!



I hardly think that the developers intended for someone to glitch into Minnie's costume so early in the event cycle, which is why supernova even has the costume. Given how many fabrics there were to collect, doesn't it therefore imply that Minnie wouldn't be necessary this early? So her current state, is entirely appropriate. We're, what 7 days in an almost month long event?  Seems a bit early to be assured she does "nothing."  

I just would hate people to put Minnie's costume on ignore, and then when she is needed, be many green fabrics away from having her. All because someone who got the costume way earlier than intended gameplay would have dictated,  declared her worthless in the beginning.


----------



## Chrissy1435

hopemax said:


> I hardly think that the developers intended for someone to glitch into Minnie's costume so early in the event cycle, which is why supernova even has the costume. Given how many fabrics there were to collect, doesn't it therefore imply that Minnie wouldn't be necessary this early? So her current state, is entirely appropriate. We're, what 7 days in an almost month long event?  Seems a bit early to be assured she does "nothing."
> 
> I just would hate people to put Minnie's costume on ignore, and then when she is needed, be many green fabrics away from having her. All because someone who got the costume way earlier than intended gameplay would have dictated,  declared her worthless in the beginning.



I'm not ignoring completely but I'm using Mickey to get Olaf's ears instead since I would rather level him up. Sarge I sent for green fabric overnight but during the day I'm sending him off for Olaf too. I did just manage to score one from a chest which was a nice surprise. I also never welcomed Daisy's Halloween costume so I already had the 10 fabrics collected from her costume. The drop rates have just been so slow so I figured I'd stop putting pressure on myself to get it and focus on the characters instead. I'm sure I'll regret that if her costume becomes useful throughout the event.


----------



## kyrkea333

DoreyAdore said:


> I wonder if those people had a glitch with a character that gave coins.


That's a good point. I hadn't thought of that as I'm one of those who hasn't had any glitches.


----------



## emilyhuff

Are we going to be able to buy Sven with gems or only win him?


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> Guy, I really wish I could tell ya, but I can't. The whole thing doesn't make any sense. Apparently we are collecting Experience Points or some other such nonsense, although I don't know where they are or why we even have them. I'm attaching a iscreenshot of the Achievement screen. The only one that didn't fit, I think, was the last one at Level 50.  Can't wait.  <<yawn>>
> View attachment 210156



Now to totally mess with your mind; those achievements are from Google Games. I'm sure they have nothing to do with the actual game play. 

I don't have the blue ribbon on my game, but I can see the same list of achievements by opening Play Games in the google folder on my phone, selecting My Games and then selecting Magic Kingdoms.


----------



## tweeter

KPach525 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I can't see why so many people are complaining. I love the snowgie event because it's a big strategy play which I think brings the game to a little higher level. Basically I never send Anna and Olaf to catch a snowgie day the same time, at most I delay one by 30 minutes so they can grab more bags. My string characters are the same way, since you are limited on how many you can bank, I try to keep 2-3 open for those supplies then send the others for event tokens. The biggest thing if you are still struggling with tokens, only focus on the event, leave the main story line for after.
> 
> Add: I have Anna at level 6 and Olaf at 5



It's me too. I'm actually enjoying the extra mini-quests to complete snowflake quests. Though, I am curious about the name snowgie. Didn't Anna "say" the were caused by Elsa sneezing? Would that make them a snow boogie --> snowgie for short?


----------



## mmmears

emilyhuff said:


> Are we going to be able to buy Sven with gems or only win him?



Oh, they'll let you get him with gems or with actual dollars.  Can't see them missing out on any opportunity to cash in on this one.


----------



## DoreyAdore

bluekirty said:


> And don't forget that Sven is available tomorrow as well


I wish we could collect more snowflakes than Olaf and Anna need for upgrade.


----------



## nanlou

Anyone else having this happen just before the game freezes and crashes? My game has been intermittently freezing (with occasional loss of potions, shields, and quest progress) since Frozen started, but this upside-down-mirror-reverse image is new today.


----------



## KPach525

tweeter said:


> It's me too. I'm actually enjoying the extra mini-quests to complete snowflake quests. Though, I am curious about the name snowgie. Didn't Anna "say" the were caused by Elsa sneezing? Would that make them a snow boogie --> snowgie for short?


That is exactly why they are called that, however I have no clue who coined the term!


----------



## hopemax

tweeter said:


> It's me too. I'm actually enjoying the extra mini-quests to complete snowflake quests. Though, I am curious about the name snowgie. Didn't Anna "say" the were caused by Elsa sneezing? Would that make them a snow boogie --> snowgie for short?



This is why I don't think the snowgies are very cute.  They're just snot.  I've even got my Dad referring to them as snow snot when we see them on merchandise.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

The top person on my coin board has 5331!   I'm not completely done with all of the tasks yet, but I would have to play for a year to get that many coins.


----------



## tweeter

Dash is glitching for me now. Lots of magic, but I don't really need it. All of his single quests are finishing immediately.


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> Now to totally mess with your mind; those achievements are from Google Games. I'm sure they have nothing to do with the actual game play.
> 
> I don't have the blue ribbon on my game, but I can see the same list of achievements by opening Play Games in the google folder on my phone, selecting My Games and then selecting Magic Kingdoms.


I know they are traditional Google scores. It's just odd that they are linked to different levels (based on stars).


----------



## supernova

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> The top person on my coin board has 5331!   I'm not completely done with all of the tasks yet, but I would have to play for a year to get that many coins.


Report them sooner than later.  Game ends tomorrow.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

supernova said:


> Report them sooner than later.  Game ends tomorrow.


He has been reported.  The 2nd and 3rd place people are 4000 behind him.


----------



## ButterflyJen

My glitch characters just appeared.....I kept trying to put Donald on Scare Time to get blue fabric for Minnie. Every time I would click Scare Time, Mickey would erupt with shields, stars, and blue fabric! 11 times in a row. Just need bows and green fabric now.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

KPach525 said:


> That is exactly why they are called that, however I have no clue who coined the term!


I believe they were the subject of a Frozen short.  I forget what movie it was shown with.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else having a hard time finding the snowgies?  Mine keep hiding behind attractions and I have to wait so long for them to show up.


----------



## Jhondy210

Ugh my game froze when I wasn't playing so none of my characters timers were counting down. They just started counting down when I opened the game to collect everything. So annoying.


----------



## littlebearfan

mmmears said:


> Anyone else having a hard time finding the snowgies? Mine keep hiding behind attractions and I have to wait so long for them to show up



I was too, but I find that clicking on the snowgies goal button to the left, then hit the okay button I am usually sent to a snowgie that is not hiding behind a building.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Anyone else having a hard time finding the snowgies?  Mine keep hiding behind attractions and I have to wait so long for them to show up.


Click on the snowgie box and it takes you to the area where they are.  There's usually two or three running around.  I haven'd had a single problem finding them.


----------



## Marschick

Hello. Sorry if this was answered up thread, but is there a way to check what purchases you have made with gems? I am somehow missing about 30 gems and want to see what I must have accidentally clicked on in the game.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

evilqueenmindy said:


> I believe they were the subject of a Frozen short.  I forget what movie it was shown with.


That short played before 2015's Cinderella.


----------



## 2010_Bride

evilqueenmindy said:


> I believe they were the subject of a Frozen short.  I forget what movie it was shown with.



It was called Frozen Fever ️


----------



## mmmears

Oh, I'm clicking on the Snowgie icon.  Trust me, I'd never find them without it.  But even so, they always seem to be hiding behind building and it takes a long time for me to find them.  I guess my park is pretty crowded.


----------



## toinettec

emilyhuff said:


> Are we going to be able to buy Sven with gems or only win him?



Oh, you'll be able to buy him with gems.  If you read through the contest rules, the contest values Olaf at $7 and Sven at $9.  Since Olaf was 180 gems, I'm guessing Sven will be maybe 230 or 240.


----------



## hopemax

toinettec said:


> Oh, you'll be able to buy him with gems.  If you read through the contest rules, the contest values Olaf at $7 and Sven at $9.  Since Olaf was 180 gems, I'm guessing Sven will be maybe 230 or 240.



Ugh, I was afraid they would do something like making the second character more expensive.  Guess it was good that I have held off buying the float.  I'm at 166 in my IOS game but only 115 in my Windows game.


----------



## Orbo

Hi! Is there any way to glitch a character? or its just luck? :O


----------



## toinettec

2010_Bride said:


> It was called Frozen Fever ️



If anybody is interested in watching the short with the snowgies, it's on Netflix.  It's the last short in a collection unimaginatively called the Walt Disney Short Film Collection.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

For some reason whenever I send Anna out to get snowflakes, she doesn't come back with any anymore. What's up with that? I'm just about to send her out again, so hopefully she'll prove me wrong and actually get some this time.


----------



## mmmears

Taylor Nicole said:


> For some reason whenever I send Anna out to get snowflakes, she doesn't come back with any anymore. What's up with that? I'm just about to send her out again, so hopefully she'll prove me wrong and actually get some this time.



Do you already have the max that you can collect?


----------



## AJ1983

hopemax said:


> Ugh, I was afraid they would do something like making the second character more expensive.  Guess it was good that I have held off buying the float.  I'm at 166 in my IOS game but only 115 in my Windows game.



Dumb question: How do you play two games? This is my first time playing any sort of game like this, so I made some rookie mistakes early on and would love the chance to start over lol


----------



## hopemax

AJ1983 said:


> Dumb question: How do you play two games? This is my first time playing any sort of game like this, so I made some rookie mistakes early on and would love the chance to start over lol



I'm not sure what you are wanting to know. I have one game on my phone and one on my laptop. The one on my phone is connected to my Gamecenter account. The laptop one is attached to my MSN account. There is no way to load the Windows game on my phone or vice versa so they are completely separate.


----------



## Chrissy1435

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> He has been reported.  The 2nd and 3rd place people are 4000 behind him.



I should actually be in 4th place on my leaderboard if they would actually get rid of the cheaters I reported like they said they were going to do but instead I'll be lucky if by the time this thing ends I'm in the top 10. Having insomnia all week has definitely helped me stay in the game which I never even take part in because of the cheating but was doing well and now I'm just pissed that they haven't banned these people that just keep magically popping up out of nowhere with 600+ coins. I literally took 2 screenshot both within the same hour (1 day 6 hours) and in the second screen shot, taken 5 mins later, this person who wasn't anywhere on the leaderboard is at #1 with 585 coins. So frustrating!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Chrissy1435 said:


> I should actually be in 4th place on my leaderboard if they would actually get rid of the cheaters I reported like they said they were going to do but instead I'll be lucky if by the time this thing ends I'm in the top 10. Having insomnia all week has definitely helped me stay in the game which I never even take part in because of the cheating but was doing well and now I'm just pissed that they haven't banned these people that just keep magically popping up out of nowhere with 600+ coins. I literally took 2 screenshot both within the same hour (1 day 6 hours) and in the second screen shot, taken 5 mins later, this person who wasn't anywhere on the leaderboard is at #1 with 585 coins. So frustrating!


Hope they take care of the cheaters before it ends.  Hard to believe that people would ruin a Disney game for others.  Let us know if they 'disappear' from your leaderboard.


----------



## Blinkblink

Marschick said:


> Hello. Sorry if this was answered up thread, but is there a way to check what purchases you have made with gems? I am somehow missing about 30 gems and want to see what I must have accidentally clicked on in the game.


Check your parade tent and see if you accidentally clicked to buy a float for gems. This is a common one.  Other than that you can submit a ticket to GameLoft and they should be able to tell you.


----------



## kyrkea333

Chrissy1435 said:


> I should actually be in 4th place on my leaderboard if they would actually get rid of the cheaters I reported like they said they were going to do but instead I'll be lucky if by the time this thing ends I'm in the top 10. Having insomnia all week has definitely helped me stay in the game which I never even take part in because of the cheating but was doing well and now I'm just pissed that they haven't banned these people that just keep magically popping up out of nowhere with 600+ coins. I literally took 2 screenshot both within the same hour (1 day 6 hours) and in the second screen shot, taken 5 mins later, this person who wasn't anywhere on the leaderboard is at #1 with 585 coins. So frustrating!


I've noticed that as well on my leaderboard. I'm nowhere near the level you are so it doesn't impact me, but I'm annoyed for you and people in your position. I did end up reporting a couple of people. Does it seem more common this time around? I've heard several mentions of this on the boards.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

so i have Anna at level 7 and Olaf at 5 about to be 6, i cant foresee needing them any to be any higher to complete the event. if i remember correctly Jack didnt need to be higher then 6 or 7 when the NBC event ended. im going to collect all Annas tokens tonight and hold her there, and at this point im able to stock up 14 snowflakes so hopfully that will be enough to kick start welcoming and leveling up Kristoff.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

did we ever figure out what those numbers were for under the chest prizes?


----------



## LeCras

I'm guessing it's the quantity of that particular prize you can expect from the chest.


----------



## aussiebill10

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> so i have Anna at level 7 and Olaf at 5 about to be 6, i cant foresee needing them any to be any higher to complete the event. if i remember correctly Jack didnt need to be higher then 6 or 7 when the NBC event ended. im going to collect all Annas tokens tonight and hold her there, and at this point im able to stock up 14 snowflakes so hopfully that will be enough to kick start welcoming and leveling up Kristoff.


I'm at same point just sending everyone to get ropes and bags 
I'm also not clicking on jobs complete within 2 hrs of Kristoff being available as I did this with Anna and picked up a couple of each item needed straight away as the items being dropped changed on certain characters from when they initially started jobs


----------



## jypfoto

Great news!  It took about a week but GameLoft was able to restore my save.  Was about to give up all hope, but all is well and save picked up right where I left off.  Glad to see that I didn't miss the event.


----------



## Bettie

The green fabric for Minnie is SO frustrating! I don't have Sarge at level 10 yet, so Mickey is the only character I have who can collect for her, and more often than not, he comes back with blue fabric. And I have yet to get green fabric from a chest during the event. Argh. Working on leveling up Sarge - he's currently at 8 - but not sure if I can get him leveled up in time to be of any help.


----------



## Bettie

toinettec said:


> Oh, you'll be able to buy him with gems.  If you read through the contest rules, the contest values Olaf at $7 and Sven at $9.  Since Olaf was 180 gems, I'm guessing Sven will be maybe 230 or 240.



I have been assuming Sven will probably cost more than Olaf since it seems like that's how these evil developers' kinds work.  I currently have 266 gems saved up, so I hope it's enough!


----------



## supernova

Bettie said:


> The green fabric for Minnie is SO frustrating! I don't have Sarge at level 10 yet, so Mickey is the only character I have who can collect for her, and more often than not, he comes back with blue fabric. And I have yet to get green fabric from a chest during the event. Argh. Working on leveling up Sarge - he's currently at 8 - but not sure if I can get him leveled up in time to be of any help.


If you don't get her, don't sweat it.  She does ZERO for the game's story lines and doesn't drop any tokens.  Plus, by February, you won't really care if she's dressed up for Christmas anyway.


----------



## AJ1983

hopemax said:


> I'm not sure what you are wanting to know. I have one game on my phone and one on my laptop. The one on my phone is connected to my Gamecenter account. The laptop one is attached to my MSN account. There is no way to load the Windows game on my phone or vice versa so they are completely separate.



I thought the game was only available on phones/tablets (shows how little I know!), so you're saying I can start a diff game on my laptop through my MSN? Cool! However Christmas is almost here and I am back to work in January, so won't have as much time. Wish I had asked this question months ago haha


----------



## Gothmic

It is $8.49 Canadian for Sven and The Hot Chocolate stand, or 250 Gems and 75 Gems respectively. You need Sarge to collect ear hats to upgrade Kristoff, so that's even more reason to give up on Minnie's costume.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

AJ1983 said:


> I thought the game was only available on phones/tablets (shows how little I know!), so you're saying I can start a diff game on my laptop through my MSN? Cool! However Christmas is almost here and I am back to work in January, so won't have as much time. Wish I had asked this question months ago haha



my game is on my laptop, had it on my phone originally but hated that it ran down my battery/took too long to load. i think its better on the lap top because, its bigger. and because im on my laptop all night at work so i just leave the app running and minimize the screen while i wait, lol


----------



## Bettie

How to I get people to come into the back part of my park? I have all my Frozen stuff back in Fantasyland and I never have any visitors ice skating or any trolls rolling around the Troll Knoll. Why won't anyone come back there?


----------



## mydisneyfix

Windwaker4444 said:


> You must be opening my chests!  I figured Disney was giving me the 12 days of Frozen Fountains....


I will take a frozen fountain off of you!  I still don't have one.  All my bronze chests keep giving me magic or lamp posts!!!  Grr!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Has anyone seen a promo pack for Sven yet?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Has anyone seen a promo pack for Sven yet?


Yes $5.99 for sven and hot cocoa stand. Click on the event thing at the bottom and mine showed up on the middle tab before it notified me. Hope this helps


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

MickeySkywalker said:


> Yes $5.99 for sven and hot cocoa stand. Click on the event thing at the bottom and mine showed up on the middle tab before it notified me. Hope this helps



I was just being impatient it popped up right after I posted haha


----------



## Pheran

I'm glad Sven isn't any more expensive, I have 243 gems and should be able to get 7 more by tonight, so I'm just barely squeaking by to get him.


----------



## hopemax

AJ1983 said:


> I thought the game was only available on phones/tablets (shows how little I know!), so you're saying I can start a diff game on my laptop through my MSN? Cool! However Christmas is almost here and I am back to work in January, so won't have as much time. Wish I had asked this question months ago haha



It is a time waster, especially with the event.  But yeah, click on your shop button and then search for the game in the app store.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mydisneyfix said:


> I will take a frozen fountain off of you!  I still don't have one.  All my bronze chests keep giving me magic or lamp posts!!!  Grr!


They are all yours.  I think I have enough to give one to everyone on this thread.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

so Kristoff is clearly going to take a while...


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> so Kristoff is clearly going to take a while...


And then some.  Can't even imagine what Hans is going to be like to welcome.


----------



## Aeriee

How is everyone doing so far getting Kristoff? I did buy Sven with Gems, but I'm finding his items are being stubborn and I still only have him at level 1. Once I get him to level 2 he will help with Kristoffs ear hats. So far for kristoff I have all the snowflakes, 7/25 lutes, and 4/20 ear hats. 

This will definitely take me longer than Anna!


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> And then some.  Can't even imagine what Hans is going to be like to welcome.


And Elsa before that. Which did anyone else notice that she drops on Christmas Eve


----------



## blanders76

I've had all possible characters (except Sven - I don't have enough gems for him) going out for Kristoff items all day, and all I have are the snowflakes and 9/25 lutes. Not a single hat! This will take forever!


----------



## Bettie

blanders76 said:


> I've had all possible characters (except Sven - I don't have enough gems for him) going out for Kristoff items all day, and all I have are the snowflakes and 9/25 lutes. Not a single hat! This will take forever!


Same! Literally ZERO hats so far, but I have about 1/3 of the lutes. Argh.


----------



## Mattimation

I've been able to get a handful of Kristoff's tokens, but they definitely seem to drop less than any other tokens, even of the same rarity. Anna has yet to find any though, so I have her on Snowflake duty. I feel like this event has way less to do than the past two have - maybe because it's lasting a month, though the Incredibles event felt like it dragged on forever.


----------



## minniesBFF

Mattimation said:


> I've been able to get a handful of Kristoff's tokens, but they definitely seem to drop less than any other tokens, even of the same rarity. Anna has yet to find any though, so I have her on Snowflake duty. I feel like this event has way less to do than the past two have - maybe because it's lasting a month, though the Incredibles event felt like it dragged on forever.



I'm actually enjoying this event a little more than the Halloween one, maybe because I am now playing on the iphone and the game is 10x faster so it doesn't feel like so much of a chore haha!

I'm finding Kristoff's items to be dropping pretty frequently for me, I have 3 hats and 8 lutes so far.  Hopefully I will have him by tomorrow or Saturday. 

Is anyone participating in the contest to receive Sven, or has that even happened yet?  Are you all just spending gems or purchasing him as opposed to the contest?  I'm a little fuzzy on how these contest things are even supposed to work. 

Side note: switching from my old android to apple was a breeze, thank goodness you all told me to connect my game to facebook before I switched over!


----------



## tweeter

Aeriee said:


> How is everyone doing so far getting Kristoff? I did buy Sven with Gems, but I'm finding his items are being stubborn and I still only have him at level 1. Once I get him to level 2 he will help with Kristoffs ear hats. So far for kristoff I have all the snowflakes, 7/25 lutes, and 4/20 ear hats.
> 
> This will definitely take me longer than Anna!



I just leveled Sven to 1, so watch out Kristoff. 

Of course, I only have 1 ear hat and 8 lutes, so that's going to take awhile.


----------



## LeCras

I'm quite happy with progress so far - 18/25 of Kristoff's lutes and 5/20 of his ear hats. Bedtime in this time zone now, but hopefully I can get most of the way there tomorrow.


----------



## 2010_Bride

I am so-o frustrated with the game freezing! I just clicked on all my characters and collected about 5 tokens 
Then as I was clicking on the characters to send them back out, the game froze. When I logged back in, I had to collect from all the characters over again and just got ONE token. This has happened soooooooo many times since this last update. I'm sick and tired of constantly resending characters on quests and having to collect multiple times from the same quest! Also, almost everytime I click on a check it freezes the game. Yesterday I was so fed up I didn't hatch any chests


----------



## KPach525

2010_Bride said:


> I am so-o frustrated with the game freezing! I just clicked on all my characters and collected about 5 tokens
> Then as I was clicking on the characters to send them back out, the game froze. When I logged back in, I had to collect from all the characters over again and just got ONE token. This has happened soooooooo many times since this last update. I'm sick and tired of constantly resending characters on quests and having to collect multiple times from the same quest! Also, almost everytime I click on a check it freezes the game. Yesterday I was so fed up I didn't hatch any chests


So maybe this will help you out, but I just got notice for an app update (iOS). Obviously I'm tentative after the last update that banned everyone. But maybe you can be our guniea pig


----------



## nanlou

I came across my first glitch. It was Pete on his 8 minute quest. No problem with that task before, but this time he'd automatically collect the shield and be ready to go once again. So I collected a couple thousand shields...maybe about an hour's worth of on again, off again playing. Then closed the game to see what would happen, and when I reopened, it reverted back to pre-glitch and I lost al those extra shields, plus progress on other characters. Easy come, easy go!

Kristoff's ears are a real problem for me.. I've collected 2 so far, but lost both due to game freezes so now I'm back down to 0 on those.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

mmmears said:


> Do you already have the max that you can collect?


Nope, but of course a few hours after I posted that she started getting snowflakes again.


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

So for Kristoff I currently have 9 snowflakes, 12 lutes and 1 ear hat. This might take a while, though I can't complain about the lutes.
I'm more worried about Sven though, I don't quite have the money to drop on him (and I prefer earning my gems anyway), but I'm currently only at 102 gems... If I get the video bonus every day that would would give me 138 gems by the end of the event - still 112 short... And I don't tend to do well in leaderboard events that arent wish granter events... I could try to win him, but chances of that happenning are pretty bad... Darnit


----------



## 2010_Bride

KPach525 said:


> So maybe this will help you out, but I just got notice for an app update (iOS). Obviously I'm tentative after the last update that banned everyone. But maybe you can be our guniea pig



Ok, I'll be the guniea pig....stay tuned!


----------



## 2010_Bride

I updated and can still log in lol! It seems to have fixed my issue with having to load every single time I open the game. I opened and closed my game three times and each time it opened fine with out having to reload (which is great for those short rope and satchel quests for snogies). As far as freezing...time will tell. But I say it's safe to download the iOS update


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

2010_Bride said:


> Ok, I'll be the guniea pig....stay tuned!



I too upgraded my app and nothing has changed so far for the better or for the worse...I am still one of the non-glitch set though and I have no game crashing problems so I didn't expect much change from before. 

I JUST got Sven to level 2 aftet having everyone out working all day long...got excited when Sarge & Mickey showed 1 hr quests for his ears but it seems like they never freaking drop! 

As for Kristoff I have 14 lutes and 3 hats. Biggest issue with his hat drops is I think that it uses two two character combos (Woody & BoPeep and Elizabeth & Will) and then so many other are 4hr quests added to that. But we get more time between him and Elsa than we did between Anna and him so this is probably on purpose.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I broke down and got Sven.  I hoping that he will help speed up the Kristoff process.  Of course, now I need to level Sven up too.  Anna and Olaf are at level 7 and I haven't found a chest since early this morning.  I could really use those bronze chests now for the Sven pieces!!!! Where are they when you need them?  I'd been swimming in chests for days...aaaarrrrrgggghhhh.....


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Sigh, hats seem to be the hard part for Kristoff.  I also have a hard time keeping enough items to catch snowgies, since I really can't do short tasks during the day.  The 2-step process to get snowflakes is annoying.


----------



## Windwaker4444

It may be a coincidence, but I did the update and now I have treasure chests again!! Haven't noticed anything different.  I was worried after the banning on NBC event.  It seems to be safe.


----------



## Bani

If anyone welcomes Kristoff, can you send me the quests that he opens for me to add to https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Frn1LPFu-5CpLzGRuNbQxBWnAaA/edit?usp=sharing?


----------



## lmmatooki

Have been so busy the past 2 days, slowly trying to get Kristoff and got a gold chest with a....banner inside, yay. But I got the Olaf snow globe which is better. Hoping I can work on it more and get more green fabrics and Olaf's stuff tomorrow! How is everyone else's luck on Kristoff so far?


----------



## Aeriee

lmmatooki said:


> Have been so busy the past 2 days, slowly trying to get Kristoff and got a gold chest with a....banner inside, yay. But I got the Olaf snow globe which is better. Hoping I can work on it more and get more green fabrics and Olaf's stuff tomorrow! How is everyone else's luck on Kristoff so far?




As of 9:15 tonight I have all the snowflakes , 13/25 lutes and 7/20 ear hats. His ear hats are dropping kinda frequently for me, Svens ear hats I think are harder for me then Kristoffs!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Have been so busy the past 2 days, slowly trying to get Kristoff and got a gold chest with a....banner inside, yay. But I got the Olaf snow globe which is better. Hoping I can work on it more and get more green fabrics and Olaf's stuff tomorrow! How is everyone else's luck on Kristoff so far?


Banner huh?  I completely know how you feel.  I wish the game would crash right there so we could have a second chance at chests.


----------



## mrzrich

I waited 24 hours for my Platinum chest and got a Wooden  Bench.  Yippie.


----------



## FigmentStitch

It keeps asking me if I want to download the newest version and when I say yes it takes me to the App Store and it just opens the
app and does not download anything then it asks me again and I say yes and it does the same thing.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

FigmentStitch said:


> It keeps asking me if I want to download the newest version and when I say yes it takes me to the App Store and it just opens the
> app and does not download anything then it asks me again and I say yes and it does the same thing.


this happens to me sometimes as well.  Just go to the App Store (without going to the game first) and click on "updates" and update it from there.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mrzrich said:


> I waited 24 hours for my Platinum chest and got a Wooden  Bench.  Yippie.


Bench....you know, I actually haven't seen one of those in awhile.  I'm still waiting on Splash Mountain myself.


----------



## mmmears

I got the new version and so far (tempting fate by even saying this) my phone isn't crashing all the time.


----------



## Pinkela

Kristoff. Your ears never drop for me! All day and I have ONE. I fear I may not welcome him before I have to welcome other characters! Lol


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Banner huh?  I completely know how you feel.  I wish the game would crash right there so we could have a second chance at chests.


I had good luck with the chests lately. The luck had to end eventually!


----------



## Pheran

mrzrich said:


> I waited 24 hours for my Platinum chest and got a Wooden  Bench.  Yippie.



I've opened two platinums during this event.

#1 Wooden Bench
#2 Cannon Decoration

Blech!

On the plus side, I'm really hoping the new iOS app update stops all the freezing/crashing.  It's working fine so far, but time will tell.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well that's it for today.  Kristoff - 17 lutes, 7 hats; Sven level 2;  time for bed.  Hopefully tomorrow I'll finish Kristoff ( those hats are tough).  Had fun today.  Just glad the update didn't do anything crazy to my game!!!    Not sure where you are Supernova, but I'm assuming you are finding out the truth behind the madness!! Have a great night everyone!!!!


----------



## Chrissy1435

minniesBFF said:


> I'm actually enjoying this event a little more than the Halloween one, maybe because I am now playing on the iphone and the game is 10x faster so it doesn't feel like so much of a chore haha!
> 
> I'm finding Kristoff's items to be dropping pretty frequently for me, I have 3 hats and 8 lutes so far.  Hopefully I will have him by tomorrow or Saturday.
> 
> Is anyone participating in the contest to receive Sven, or has that even happened yet?  Are you all just spending gems or purchasing him as opposed to the contest?  I'm a little fuzzy on how these contest things are even supposed to work.
> 
> Side note: switching from my old android to apple was a breeze, thank goodness you all told me to connect my game to facebook before I switched over!



I'm also really confused by the contests. I'm not participating because I don't see the point if we don't know the winner until after the event is over so if we don't win the contest then we don't get the character right? Also feel like the characters seem useless to get after the frozen event since the point of having them is to help welcome/level up other frozen characters right? I ended up spending my saved gems on Sven since I don't like putting my chance of getting him into the contest and then when I lose the contest not being able to get him at all.


----------



## mrzrich

Windwaker4444 said:


> Bench....you know, I actually haven't seen one of those in awhile.  I'm still waiting on Splash Mountain myself.



I am still waiting for Splash and TOT.  I did get Sea Serpent from a Chest, but that was a LOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## aussiebill10

Funny how the three characters to help hey Sven ears is Kristoff who I have 27/25 Lutes 12/20 ears and Mickey and Sarge who get green fabric for Minnie I only need 3 more hope all 3 drop when they finish Thier current jobs if not will just use Minnie trick or treat for it as others have said Minnie does one task then nothing


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

.


----------



## Windwaker4444

aussiebill10 said:


> Funny how the three characters to help hey Sven ears is Kristoff who I have 27/25 Lutes 12/20 ears and Mickey and Sarge who get green fabric for Minnie I only need 3 more hope all 3 drop when they finish Thier current jobs if not will just use Minnie trick or treat for it as others have said Minnie does one task then nothing


I challenge you Aussiebill to see who gets their ears first!!! You are ahead of me by 5, but I have all my characters who can earn the ears working on it.  It's a Texan vs Australian throw down....☺


----------



## Jhondy210

Day 2 of trying to get Kristoff. I need 2 lutes, 13 hats, and 7 snow flakes I'm not worried about the lutes or snowflakes (I have Olaf working on snow flakes now) but the hats are killing me. I bought Sven right away yesterday but it took me till last night to be able to level him up. Hopefully, now that Sven is helpful it will make getting the hats easier.


----------



## Bettie

So far I've only gotten 4 hats for Kristoff and exactly ZERO for Sven, and I've had every character out working on both of those since 10am yesterday. So frustrating.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I purchased Sven and currently have him levelled up to two with half the items needed for level 3. Kristoff is proving quite difficult to get items to drop. I have all the snow flakes, 21 out of 25 lutes and 3 Kristoff Mickey hats despite having characters work for almost 24 hours straight.


----------



## LeCras

Finally finished Minnie's Christmas costume (with no help from glitches or otherwise lol). Need another 11 hats before I can welcome Kristoff, hopefully by tomorrow...


----------



## Pheran

Chrissy1435 said:


> I'm also really confused by the contests. I'm not participating because I don't see the point if we don't know the winner until after the event is over so if we don't win the contest then we don't get the character right? Also feel like the characters seem useless to get after the frozen event since the point of having them is to help welcome/level up other frozen characters right? I ended up spending my saved gems on Sven since I don't like putting my chance of getting him into the contest and then when I lose the contest not being able to get him at all.



I have to agree, these contests make no sense whatsoever.  If they wanted to do it right you should have been submitting kingdom photos *before* Sven unlocked and then the winner would get Sven just as he unlocked instead of later when he's become much less useful.  And then everyone who didn't win still has the option to buy with gems or cash.


----------



## AJ1983

I need another 10 hats to welcome Kristoff, not expecting that to happen today. Although I have a fair bit of time to send characters on quests today in HOPE of his ears dropping, so you never know  I'm enjoying the event!


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Just updated to the newer version... is anyone else experiencing a glitch when trying to move buildings? I click to move something and it takes off all around my park like it has a mind of its own and I can't direct it where to go...


----------



## KPach525

Must. Not. Click. Smiley. Faces.


----------



## Pheran

KPach525 said:


> Must. Not. Click. Smiley. Faces.



Heh, I'm doing the same thing.  I'll see how far I can drop in ecstatic before I need to get more happiness or forget about it and accidentally click one.


----------



## Pheran

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Just updated to the newer version... is anyone else experiencing a glitch when trying to move buildings? I click to move something and it takes off all around my park like it has a mind of its own and I can't direct it where to go...



I just moved around Astro Blasters and a bench as an experiment and had no problems.  So far (crossing fingers) this update is far more stable for me, I've had zero freezes/crashes since installing it yesterday.


----------



## Chrissy1435

KPach525 said:


> Must. Not. Click. Smiley. Faces.



Question about this...are you holding off on clicking the smiley face so your on a different leader board like I've read people do during other mini events? I haven't clicked any of mine yet so I'm curious how long your planning to hold off because right now I'm ecstatic so don't have a need to click them except if I want to get on the board.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Well scratch my last post, apparently I clicked a smiley by accident and didn't realize. Guess I'll try this delayed start next time!


----------



## Disney Khi

I never worry about trying to do well in the wishes and gold coin games. I just click along as I normally play, and I always win one of the lower prize levels (not gems but ranked somewhere around number 300). On the last gold coin game I did this starting right when the game started because I was already playing at the time. I ended up ranked where I always do. However, DD who just plays sporadically (maybe once a day for about ten minutes) and has very few buildings that give out coins ended up ranking high enough to win a gem. She started the coin game sometime in the afternoon of the day it started. And the winners on her leaderboard had much lower totals than on my leaderboard. So, I am going to try holding off on playing the wishes game just to see what happens. I think the wishes game is harder than the coin game, though, so it might not work as well.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Windwaker4444 said:


> I challenge you Aussiebill to see who gets their ears first!!! You are ahead of me by 5, but I have all my characters who can earn the ears working on it.  It's a Texan vs Australian throw down....☺



Glad to know someone else is in my time zone! Rooting for you Texas


----------



## aussiebill10

Windwaker4444 said:


> I challenge you Aussiebill to see who gets their ears first!!! You are ahead of me by 5, but I have all my characters who can earn the ears working on it.  It's a Texan vs Australian throw down....☺


Well went 0 for 3 that turn will keep trying then can concentrate on Sven and Olof(note to self change mickey outfit over to help Olof)


----------



## liljc

Getting close to welcoming Kristoff.  I'm at 17 ear hats (3 more to go).  I've got Anna ready to go to level 10.  Olaf ready to go to level 7.  Sven ready to go to level 4.  Decided to hold off on those upgrades until I get Kristoff welcomed which will hopefully be 4 hours from now.

3 fabrics to go for Minnie's Xmas costume.  I had her and Mickey working exclusively on that until I got to 25 fabrics then I moved Mickey over to Olaf.  He has since become the lone source for Sven's ear hats.


----------



## Smarra17

No Kristoff as of yet and no invite to buy Sven so now I am worried...what should I do?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Pheran said:


> Heh, I'm doing the same thing.  I'll see how far I can drop in ecstatic before I need to get more happiness or forget about it and accidentally click one.


I already clicked one by accident.  Looks like I'm in for the 3 days.  I could really use the gem prize, Sven bankrupted my diamond supply.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Smarra17 said:


> No Kristoff as of yet and no invite to buy Sven so now I am worried...what should I do?


Did you build the Troll ride yet?  I only received an offer to purchase Sven once.  I think it was yesterday morning.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I just welcomed Kristoff. It takes four hours.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I just had a weird thing happen.  When I clicked on Buzz he vanished after giving up his item.  Then the icon box still showed that Buzz needed to be clicked on.  Buzz was still invisible.  I had to keep clicking on the empty space where he used to be.  I received his items 3 times before he returned.  Kind of weird...wonder if it has anything to do with the update I did yesterday.


----------



## Princess4

so for any of you that started the wish challenge whats the prize payouts?  1-5 gems?

thanks holding off till tonight or in the teens for happyness


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> I just welcomed Kristoff. It takes four hours.



Wow!  Congrats!  Those ear hats are taking forever.  I still have 5 more to go...


----------



## Bettie

Princess4 said:


> so for any of you that started the wish challenge whats the prize payouts?  1-5 gems?
> 
> thanks holding off till tonight or in the teens for happyness



Rank 1-10 is 15 gems, 10 burlap sacks, and 15 ropes
Rank 11-50 is 10 gems, 8 sacks, and 15 ropes
Rank 51-150 is 800 shields, 6 sacks, and 15 ropes

All the ranks after that are shields + ropes.


----------



## liljc

Princess4 said:


> so for any of you that started the wish challenge whats the prize payouts?  1-5 gems?
> 
> thanks holding off till tonight or in the teens for happyness



I held off until the 2nd hour of the event and at first it showed me at the top of the leader board with a couple of wishes but a few minutes later I checked the leader board again and I was 700th and something with a bunch of people in the 20s at the top of the board.  I think they jumped me back in with a leader board that started right at the beginning of the event.

With the coin event I waited until the 2nd hour of the event and it worked out great. I finished with 10 gems (11 - 50th group) without even really trying much.


----------



## Diznygrl

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Just updated to the newer version... is anyone else experiencing a glitch when trying to move buildings? I click to move something and it takes off all around my park like it has a mind of its own and I can't direct it where to go...



Yes, but I had this glitch before the recent update. The worst was Rapunzel's tower. I tried to move it and every time it would just go completely off the rails where I couldn't even see or grab it. I had to remove it from the park and then put it back in order for it to correct itself.

I've also been having a weird glitch for a long time now where kids who want to meet Buzz will instantly get their happy faces right when I start the task, yet Buzz still has to go through the 8 minutes. And it only happens with Buzz.


----------



## hopemax

It's interesting, sometimes, the different drop rates.  I was gone for several hours yesterday because of Rogue One.  So I couldn't play my Windows game most of the afternoon and evening.  In that game, I have 14 hats.  I did have my phone with me, and I played it the whole day, except when actually watching the movie.  In that game, I only have 8.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

If anyone accidentally clicks on a park visitor to fulfil their wish, don't click on the smiley face and you won't start the wish fulfilment yet. I'm trying to hold off for now.


----------



## mshanson3121

So is there some sort of secret, or a way to increase the amount of wish requests you get?


----------



## mshanson3121

liljc said:


> I held off until the 2nd hour of the event and at first it showed me at the top of the leader board with a couple of wishes but a few minutes later I checked the leader board again and I was 700th and something with a bunch of people in the 20s at the top of the board.  I think they jumped me back in with a leader board that started right at the beginning of the event.
> 
> With the coin event I waited until the 2nd hour of the event and it worked out great. I finished with 10 gems (11 - 50th group) without even really trying much.



Why hold out for the 2nd hour?


----------



## mshanson3121

What are the notice things they keep asking if I want to get?


----------



## AJ1983

I am currently sitting in 8th place with 29 wishes granted. However the next 4 after me are 29 as well and 28. #1 only has 37 so no obvious cheating on my board so far.


----------



## Pheran

Diznygrl said:


> I've also been having a weird glitch for a long time now where kids who want to meet Buzz will instantly get their happy faces right when I start the task, yet Buzz still has to go through the 8 minutes. And it only happens with Buzz.



I've always had this issue with Buzz too, I think his happiness quest is just broken that way.


----------



## mshanson3121

So I just opened two chests: I got 1000 Magic in my Bronze chest and 850 Magic in my Silver chest. Um....... These chests really need to be fixed.


----------



## mmmears

mshanson3121 said:


> So I just opened two chests: I got 1000 Magic in my Bronze chest and 850 Magic in my Silver chest. Um....... These chests really need to be fixed.



Yep.  There are so many things in those silver chests that I need right now (green fabric, Kristoff's ear hats...)  but that lamppost?  The one I think I have maybe 60 of?  That wasn't what I was hoping for...


----------



## Pinkela

Two full days of non stop
Questing. Using every character possible only on these ears....Still 5 ears short of welcome kristoff. Starting to not be fun trying to get him! #frustrated why is it sooooo much longer? I worry for Elsa :/


----------



## mmmears

Pinkela said:


> Two full days of non stop
> Questing. Using every character possible only on these ears....Still 5 ears short of welcome kristoff. Starting to not be fun trying to get him! #frustrated why is it sooooo much longer? I worry for Elsa :/



I agree.  I played less yesterday and got more than 1/2 of those hats, but I've been playing all day today and I'm still short one of them.  And looking at the wiki, it seems like we will need 5 more of them just to get to level 2.  I have a feeling that Elsa will be nearly impossible and Hans even worse.

Oh, and as far as the snowflakes go, I've had Olaf working on them all day long.  It's not awful if you have Olaf (since at the moment in my game this is all he is good for) but if you don't pay for him with gems or dollars I can see how difficult it would be to get the snowflakes needed.


----------



## jascm

Haven't been nonstop because of work, but I feel like I'm really behind on Kristoff. I have all the lutes, but only 8/20 hats. The drop rates are terrible (but my view might be skewed because Anna was so easy). Hoping to get him by the end of the weekend. 

Does anyone have Minnie's costume yet? I have all the bows and still need 15 of each fabric. She's not a priority right now, but would still like to get her! Has her costume been helpful for anyone yet?


----------



## aussiebill10

Well I have had 3 characters going after the last 3 green fabrics my batting average is 1 for 12 and now have another round starting 
I had to wait abit as my happiness dropped to 96 and and to find wishes to grant to try for that extra 10% chance


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

After the 4 hours to welcome Kristoff he has one yellow 30 min quest "Wandering Iceman" and a blue 2 hour joint quest with Anna "Get Advice from trolls" His next yellow quest "Show off Ice Carving requires him at level 2, which takes 4 snowflakes, 6 lutes, 5 hats, 600 shields and takes 6min.

YAY


----------



## Bettie

After 2 solid days of sending every possible character out all day long I have...14 ear hats for Kristoff. (I do have all the lures, though!) Hopefully I can finish him up tomorrow, sheesh! I did finally get some Sven ears to drop so I have him at level 3 now.


----------



## Pinkela

jascm said:


> Haven't been nonstop because of work, but I feel like I'm really behind on Kristoff. I have all the lutes, but only 8/20 hats. The drop rates are terrible (but my view might be skewed because Anna was so easy). Hoping to get him by the end of the weekend.
> 
> Does anyone have Minnie's costume yet? I have all the bows and still need 15 of each fabric. She's not a priority right now, but would still like to get her! Has her costume been helpful for anyone yet?


From what I've read earlier Minnie's outfit has been useless so far, inmyself am 10'green clothes away from her but kristoff has been so hard im only focused on his ears lol after two
Full days and staying up LATE I'm o my one ear set away!!!


----------



## liljc

jascm said:


> Does anyone have Minnie's costume yet? I have all the bows and still need 15 of each fabric. She's not a priority right now, but would still like to get her! Has her costume been helpful for anyone yet?



I just need 1 more green fabric then I'll be done with her costume (should be some time tomorrow).  Once I'm done I'll let you know if she is good for anything in her Xmas costume.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Im having no luck with these Kristoff Hats. I have Sven and have not stopped playing since Kristoff was unlocked. When I would wake up at night I would send them off on new quests and I have..... 5 hats! I'm still 15 short and I'm sending the characters every four hours (every 2 for Sven)


----------



## bluekirty

Finally got my last two hats on board the bus to the Toy Story lot. It must be lucky!  Welcoming him now!  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## aussiebill10

And only one hat needed for Kristoff and Sven


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Im having no luck with these Kristoff Hats. I have Sven and have not stopped playing since Kristoff was unlocked. When I would wake up at night I would send them off on new quests and I have..... 5 hats! I'm still 15 short and I'm sending the characters every four hours (every 2 for Sven)



After sending all the characters out again and Sven twice, I only have six ear hats. I feel like my drop rate is much slower since others are already welcoming him. Anyone else really behind with the hats?


----------



## Pinkela

So tired of ears for kristoff hahaha last night I only needed one more! I set all my characters i could to go
For it as usual thinking I'd wake up to welcome him. NOPE. All quests collected and still a set short lol...here we go again! If it doesn't drop this time I'll....well I'll nothing lol I'll do it again. And again. And again. Insanity.


----------



## Pinkela

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Im having no luck with these Kristoff Hats. I have Sven and have not stopped playing since Kristoff was unlocked. When I would wake up at night I would send them off on new quests and I have..... 5 hats! I'm still 15 short and I'm sending the characters every four hours (every 2 for Sven)


Yes, it's taken me 2.5 days of the quests over and over...and I'm able to check it all day...still one short here...


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pinkela said:


> Yes, it's taken me 2.5 days of the quests over and over...and I'm able to check it all day...still one short here...



Thank you. I'll keep trying. I can only imagine how difficult it's going to be to get Elsa and Hans and I'm really only playing to get Hans hopefully by the end of the event.


----------



## Disney Khi

I'm welcoming Kristoff right now.  I started the Wishes game about twelve hours after it started. I'm currently at number 110 on the board after very little checking. So, so far the strategy is working!


----------



## heatherwith3

I've been playing a ridiculous amount the past two days and I still need 7 green fabric for Minnie and 5 hats for Kristoff.  The snowgies really add a layer of difficulty, that's for sure. 

A plus, since I've been playing more I finally have enough items to level up my NBC characters some more.  

I really wish they would eliminate magic as potential rewards for platinum and gold chests.  The last 4 I've opened have been magic.  Very frustrating.


----------



## Aeriee

Finally welcoming Kristoff! I feel as if my hats where easier to drop then some of the other players, but it still took me awhile to get everything!! Just be patient everyone! 

I kind of like how difficult their making it. I feel like a lot of the players complain if it's to easy and if it's to hard, so they game makers really never win. Lol. But I myself like it more difficult, so it makes me excited to come back to the game in hopes of items dropping. I just hope I can get Hans! I never got Syndrome, so I made it a mission to get Oogie Boogie, and now I'm making it a mission to get Hans!


----------



## liljc

liljc said:


> I just need 1 more green fabric then I'll be done with her costume (should be some time tomorrow).  Once I'm done I'll let you know if she is good for anything in her Xmas costume.



yup Minnie is useless... at least at this point in the game.  getting her xmas costume doesnt help with anything.


----------



## mrzrich

heatherwith3 said:


> I've been playing a ridiculous amount the past two days and I still need 7 green fabric for Minnie and 5 hats for Kristoff.  The snowgies really add a layer of difficulty, that's for sure.
> 
> A plus, since I've been playing more I finally have enough items to level up my NBC characters some more.
> 
> I really wish they would eliminate magic as potential rewards for platinum and gold chests.  The last 4 I've opened have been magic.  Very frustrating.



I would advise that you don't level up anybody but the Frozen characters during the event.  Leave everyone else with full token counts.  If you start leveling other people, there is a chance of tokens dropping for them  (including in chests), when you want Frozen tokens.


----------



## mmmears

I welcomed Kristoff last night (finally) but still have 10 green facbrics to go to get Minnie.  Anna is now off on a very long quest... I don't remember exactly how long since I was kind of asleep when I clicked on it.      I have Sven at L3, but I'm keeping him there so my characters can focus on getting more of Kristoff's hats since I figure I can't just leave him at L1 and he needs 5 earhats just to get to L2.  It's going to be hard all the way through, I'm afraid.


----------



## mmmears

I looked up Anna's quest.  According to the Wiki, it's 12 hours long!  That looks somewhat right to me since my game is showing that she is about 1/2 way through it and still have 7 hours to go.  With Kristoff at L1 the only thing he can do is look for snowflakes.  He has a new quest now (but it's in yellow not blue, so not part of the main storyline I guess?) but he needs to be L2 for that one.


----------



## hopemax

I have collected all of Kristoff's stuff in my Windows game.  But I took the opportunity to upgrade a character to 10 yesterday, and so I have 2 hours before I can start Welcoming him.  IOS game still need 7 hats, but I am down to needing only 3 Minnie fabrics.


----------



## Bettie

Kristoff hats are making me nuts. In my last collection before bed, I was up to 17, and I sent off 6 tasks before going to sleep. I woke up to 2 additional hats, so 19 total. I've been up for 5 hours now, so I've had all 6 out and back for at least one round now and...zero hats. Argh.

Also, this wishes event! I am getting no wishes for rides or any of the short 2-8 minute tasks. It's all people who have at least 1-hour wish tasks, with some being the even longer Mickey/Rapunzel missions. And mostly people I need to try to get Kristoff hats, but if course none if the wish tasks will get those! Argh again!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally got all of the Kristoff hats this morning.  Funny thing is, I had been leveling up Anna and Olaf during that time, and now I don't have enough snowflakes.  Looks like I have to wait one more hour before I can welcome him.  Still need 7 more fabrics for Minnie.  Phew...these challenges are....challenging!!


----------



## AJ1983

I finally am getting Minnie into her Christmas costume, and I have all items to welcome Kristoff except snowflakes..I need 8! Concentrating on that now so hopefully can welcome him tonight or tomorrow


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mmmears said:


> I looked up Anna's quest.  According to the Wiki, it's 12 hours long!  That looks somewhat right to me since my game is showing that she is about 1/2 way through it and still have 7 hours to go.  With Kristoff at L1 the only thing he can do is look for snowflakes.  He has a new quest now (but it's in yellow not blue, so not part of the main storyline I guess?) but he needs to be L2 for that one.



Is it completing that 12 hour one what prompts building Wandering Oakens?


----------



## liljc

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Is it completing that 12 hour one what prompts building Wandering Oakens?



It did for me.  Wandering Oakens takes 12 hours to build


----------



## DoreyAdore

liljc said:


> It did for me.  Wandering Oakens takes 12 hours to build


Which then prompts Jessie for a 4 hour quest to try "alpine yodeling".


----------



## Windwaker4444

DoreyAdore said:


> Which then prompts Jessie for a 4 hour quest to try "alpine yodeling".


I had no idea before this game how much Jessie likes to yodel.  I think she finds a way to work in yodeling in every event.  Thx for the advance notice!!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm still having very little luck with Kristoffs hats. I still only have 9 and that's with Sven being sent every two hours even through the night. I'm very seriously starting to think about buying Kristoff with gems. He would be 181 gems for now and I have 1200 gems. I'm really worried I'm going to run out of time to complete the event as no doubt Elsa and Hans will be even harder to get.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm still having very little luck with Kristoffs hats. I still only have 9 and that's with Sven being sent every two hours even through the night. I'm very seriously starting to think about buying Kristoff with gems. He would be 181 gems for now and I have 1200 gems. I'm really worried I'm going to run out of time to complete the event as no doubt Elsa and Hans will be even harder to get.



I too, contemplated this when I felt his hats werent dropping as we have a similar amount of gems. My advice would be to wait to see if you cant get him in say the next 4 days and if not then buy him with gems because there isnt a while lot else to do between his unlocking and elsa/hans unlocking in 6-7 dayd, so you still have plenty of time to work on him without delaying your progress in the story line


----------



## mmmears

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Is it completing that 12 hour one what prompts building Wandering Oakens?



Yes.  I'm in the middle of building that one now.  And Jessie's quest popped up at the same time; almost done with that one.


For those of you still trying to get Kristoff, I'd recommend you keep trying for a while.  We can't get Elsa for 6 more days, and I think you stand a good chance of catching up to the storyline before that part opens up.  Good luck!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I too, contemplated this when I felt his hats werent dropping as we have a similar amount of gems. My advice would be to wait to see if you cant get him in say the next 4 days and if not then buy him with gems because there isnt a while lot else to do between his unlocking and elsa/hans unlocking in 6-7 dayd, so you still have plenty of time to work on him without delaying your progress in the story line



Thank you. I just managed to get another one so I'm at 10 hats so finally half way there. It's incredibly frustrating when I bought Sven and it's still taking so long. I'm even playing through the night.


----------



## Pinkela

Finally got kristoff and did a few quests with him  yay!! Still 20 green fabrics from Minnie's costume.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Pinkela said:


> Two full days of non stop
> Questing. Using every character possible only on these ears....Still 5 ears short of welcome kristoff. Starting to not be fun trying to get him! #frustrated why is it sooooo much longer? I worry for Elsa :/



I still haven't welcomed him yet, I have sent Sarge out over and over and nothing. I'm Starting to think I did a glitch, a glitch where Sarge drops nothing, no fabrics and no hats.  Ive also been sending all other characters that can get the hats and the drops are so slow. I put a halt on upgrading both Anna and Olaf because I don't want anything else dropping except hats. None of my strategies are working.  So frustrating!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

im sorry to everyone with the bad luck of not welcoming Kristoff yet. i just welcomed him a few hours ago and already have everything to get him to level 2. i dont understand why the drop rates are different for some people. it should be the same for everyone, especially for events. 

i honestly thought i was going to be behind due to a lot too many Thursday night and didnt even open the game Friday, lol.


----------



## Pinkela

Any tips on other ways to earn gems? I want Maximus and Merryweather lol but I don't want to spend $$ ifmincan help it :/ the two a day if im lucky from the theater just isn't cutting it anymore


----------



## Windwaker4444

Pinkela said:


> Any tips on other ways to earn gems? I want Maximus and Merryweather lol but I don't want to spend $$ ifmincan help it :/ the two a day if im lucky from the theater just isn't cutting it anymore


Have you leveled up all of your characters?  I do ok with the parade floats too...I only send out floats that don't drop items, just gems or money.


----------



## Sa Ha

does anyone have the slightest clue how the heck to zoom out?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

so Merlin randomly showed up in my game after the my last Kristoff quest, hes standing outside the castle, cant click on him or anything, he just stands there, haha. ive seen him there in other peoples kingdoms under the social tab but cant remember him in my kingdom since the beginning of the game, just wondering if this happened to anyone else...


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Sa Ha said:


> does anyone have the slightest clue how the heck to zoom out?



if your playing on a phone or tablet, pinch the screen. if your on a laptop like i am, i use the scroll wheel on my mouse...


----------



## Valehikari

mshanson3121 said:


> So is there some sort of secret, or a way to increase the amount of wish requests you get?


JUSt wanted to tell, to increase the amount of Wish requests you need to fulfill every wish in the park... if you do that they re-appear in short time (like 20/30 minutes).

I am top leaderboard and the trick is to keep "wisher characters" free and keep granting wishes even at 99% because when you grant, more appear. When you don't grant, the same keep staying there...


----------



## jascm

Finally welcoming Kristoff! No idea how I got 5 ear hats overnight but I'll take it!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

My little Frozen Fountain farm...LOL...cant wait for more!!


----------



## Aeriee

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> My little Frozen Fountain farm...LOL...cant wait for more!!
> View attachment 210772




Not that this matters or anything, but it's really funny to me that we have our ice rink and our troll knoll in the same spot


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Aeriee said:


> Not that this matters or anything, but it's really funny to me that we have our ice rink and our troll knoll in the same spot



Twinsies!! haha!!


----------



## KPach525

Pinkela said:


> Any tips on other ways to earn gems? I want Maximus and Merryweather lol but I don't want to spend $$ ifmincan help it :/ the two a day if im lucky from the theater just isn't cutting it anymore


Upgrading Hamm to level 10 gives you 20 gems. All other level 10s give you 5


----------



## dwlmgold

Pinkela said:


> Finally got kristoff and did a few quests with him  yay!! Still 20 green fabrics from Minnie's costume.


Seems strange to me but if you put Mickey in the Pirate Costume, he can dance a jig which drops green dot cloth.


----------



## Windwaker4444

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> so Merlin randomly showed up in my game after the my last Kristoff quest, hes standing outside the castle, cant click on him or anything, he just stands there, haha. ive seen him there in other peoples kingdoms under the social tab but cant remember him in my kingdom since the beginning of the game, just wondering if this happened to anyone else...


Merlin isn't on the move in my kingdom yet.  I' ll keep an eye on him.


----------



## aussiebill10

Finally got TOT from gold chest today 
Slight change in tactics today with 16 hrs to go in wishes challenge I fluctuate between 48 and 74 so keeping potential wish characters on 6 to 10 min jobs or not sending at all so hope can keep in top 50
Anna is doing her 12 hr task everyone else is catching Snowgies or collecting items needed good think I don't have to work today


----------



## Windwaker4444

aussiebill10 said:


> Finally got TOT from gold chest today
> Slight change in tactics today with 16 hrs to go in wishes challenge I fluctuate between 48 and 74 so keeping potential wish characters on 6 to 10 min jobs or not sending at all so hope can keep in top 50
> Anna is doing her 12 hr task everyone else is catching Snowgies or collecting items needed good think I don't have to work today


Congrats on ToT!!!!  Do you have any room for it?  Lol.  I'm doing the same regarding happiness.  I keep ranging in the 40s.  My goal is to try to get to high 20s before bedtime.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Is it just me, or does it seem like Kristoff's hats are dropping faster now? It seems like after I welcomed him, I have no problem collecting hats.  There's hope to anyone still struggling to get them.


----------



## aussiebill10

Had to dismantle my hat stand farms to fit TOT and wandering oaken in but have been able to fit a block of 8 back in at least till time to build Elsa ice palace


----------



## mmmears

I can't believe it but I finally got that last bit of green fabric I needed, so Minnie will get her (apparently useless) costume after all.  I have Kristoff at L3, but I'm not caught up on the quests because I keep sending characters out on tasks right before their quests pop up (oops!).  I hope those of you who were having trouble getting the ear hats are having better luck today.


----------



## Bettie

Has anyone had any success getting Gameloft to restore gems you accidentally spent? And/or has anyone had recent problems with gems disappearing? My husband had 30ish gems missing two days in a row, and now my daughter had 60 go missing today. They are both well aware of how easy it is to accidentally spend gems, but neither of them recall it happening. Obviously it's possible it happened without them realizing it, but seems odd for it to get both of them around the same time, and especially for my husband to do it twice in a row without noticing. My husband contacted Gameloft about his; they asked him for some additional info but he hasn't heard back yet after answering their questions. Just curious how likely it is they will do anything for him. I feel really bad for my daughter because she was saving up her gems for Olaf and was really close, but now with losing 60 it's unlikely she'll be able to get him before the event ends. She's only 11 and doesn't have a Facebook or GameCenter account; is there even anything they can do for her?


----------



## mmmears

I was able to get some gems restored one time.  It was back when there was no "safety" on spending and my game was lagging and I spent something like 20 of them to speed up a hamburger stand or something like it, accidentally (it's not like I got anything for it).  But I have also accidentally bought floats and things like that and I just dealt with it.  At least I got something (even if I didn't want it).  But the return was before they put the "are you sure you want to do this?" extra step in spending.  I suggest you ask and hope for the best.


----------



## Bettie

Is there an "are you sure?" on gem spending now? I hadn't noticed they added that. That makes it even weirder then, because I feel like they would have at least noticed it happened, especially since it was twice in a short period for my husband. Like I said, he's contacted them and is waiting to hear back, so fingers crossed! Not sure if they can do anything for my daughter anyway since she doesn't have her game connected to FB/Game Center.


----------



## liljc

Bettie said:


> Is there an "are you sure?" on gem spending now? I hadn't noticed they added that. That makes it even weirder then, because I feel like they would have at least noticed it happened, especially since it was twice in a short period for my husband. Like I said, he's contacted them and is waiting to hear back, so fingers crossed! Not sure if they can do anything for my daughter anyway since she doesn't have her game connected to FB/Game Center.



The games only asks you to confirm if you are spending gems to finish a timed task early.  When it comes to spending gems on other things like parade floats, adding another stand for opening chests, acquiring magic, buying premium characters, etc there is no "are you sure" type deal.


----------



## Bettie

liljc said:


> The games only asks you to confirm if you are spending gems to finish a timed task early.  When it comes to spending gems on other things like parade floats, adding another stand for opening chests, acquiring magic, buying premium characters, etc there is no "are you sure" type deal.


Ah, ok, I didn't think I had been getting a confirmation when I spent gems. We have scoured everything in both of their games, and we can't figured out any tangible attractions/characters/floats etc. that they didn't already have. So odd.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

so i just had Kristoff glitch. was able to have him finish the task that gathers the bags twice instantly and then it fixed itself, the glitch barely had time to register before it was gone, haha. it happend just after i leveled him up and the other wierd thing is, is when i clicked the check when his leveling up was complete the cut scene thing didnt happen. it just to me to a random spot where he was walking around the park. maybe that had something to do with it? 

also has anyone else had to wait for Snowgies to respawn. i clicked on the icon to take me to one and when i tried to click the GO button nothing happened, then i noticed at the bottom of the popup it said "More Respawn in 4 Minutes" and i only had 1 character working on catching them...


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Still 5 hats away from getting Kristoff. I really feel my drop rate has been incredibly slow given that I have been playing for up to 18 hours a day, often through the night, I bought Sven a few hours after he became available and I still am at least half a day away from being able to welcome him given my drop rate.


----------



## aussiebill10

I had to wait for Snowgies to respawn first time I have had to wait
Had Jessie glitching on ropes then medallions for Anna and the 4 hr job after starting oaken build


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Still 5 hats away from getting Kristoff. I really feel my drop rate has been incredibly slow given that I have been playing for up to 18 hours a day, often through the night, I bought Sven a few hours after he became available and I still am at least half a day away from being able to welcome him given my drop rate.



hang in there!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> hang in there!!



Thank you.


----------



## KPach525

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you.


I think you will be fine on the event timeline. There are a few 'yellow' non-event quests that pop up for Kristoff and Sven (since you have him). I haven't touched mine and the event storyline is moving right along. Using the Wiki helped me determine who to have available for quests too. You'll get him!


----------



## supernova

Olaf's at 8, Anna at 5, Sven at 4, and Kristoff at 2.  Still 10.5 hours to go for Wandering Oaken's to finish.  At least Anna's 12-hour quest is over.  Although it was surprising that Jessie popped up with another 4-hour quest.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> I think you will be fine on the event timeline. There are a few 'yellow' non-event quests that pop up for Kristoff and Sven (since you have him). I haven't touched mine and the event storyline is moving right along. Using the Wiki helped me determine who to have available for quests too. You'll get him!



Thank you. Once I finally get Kristoff, I'll focus entirely on the event quests. Since I last posted, I haven't managed to get another ear hat. This is so frustrating


----------



## Pheran

Well, my delayed start to wish granting was spectacularly successful.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Pheran said:


> Well, my delayed start to wish granting was spectacularly successful.


How long did you wait to start?


----------



## Valehikari

Pheran said:


> Well, my delayed start to wish granting was spectacularly successful.


I don't understand why some leaderboards are more difficult than others, it's unfair! I was 1st with 131 and the 10th was 116 :O 
Is it random? Many times I could not reach the top, maybe it's because some leaderboards are impossible to climb


----------



## Pheran

Windwaker4444 said:


> How long did you wait to start?



About 24 hours.  My park had dropped to 4% ecstatic by the time I started.


----------



## Pheran

Valehikari said:


> I don't understand why some leaderboards are more difficult than others, it's unfair! I was 1st with 131 and the 10th was 116 :O
> Is it random? Many times I could not reach the top, maybe it's because some leaderboards are impossible to climb



I assume that your leaderboard started before mine, so there was more time for wish granting and hence higher scores.  However, in general the early leaderboards will have a higher percentage of active players since those players will trigger a wish early on unless they intentionally delay like I did.


----------



## Pheran

I'm very surprised at the difficulty of leveling Kristoff, he needs a lot of items to go up.


----------



## liljc

Got the quest to welcome Elsa.  Now I wait 4 days 21 hours.  

In the mean time I'll just keep leveling up characters.  They are moving along pretty well.  Anna is ready to go to level 10, Olaf is level 8, Kristoff is level 6, Sven is upgrading to level 7


----------



## aussiebill10

liljc said:


> Got the quest to welcome Elsa.  Now I wait 4 days 21 hours.  Kristoff
> 
> In the mean time I'll just keep leveling up characters.  They are moving along pretty well.  Anna is ready to go to level 10, Olaf is level 8, Kristoff is level 6, Sven is upgrading to level 7


Which was last job that brings it up I have Kristoff with 3 jobs to do currently on the getting supplies then needs to befriend Oakend then spend time with Sven


----------



## liljc

aussiebill10 said:


> Which was last job that brings it up I have Kristoff with 3 jobs to do currently on the getting supplies then needs to befriend Oakend then spend time with Sven



After a couple of tasks involved the Oaken (one with Kristoff and Anna, one with only Anna) there was a quest for Anna to look for Elsa.   Once I finished the Anna look for Elsa quest it told me to welcome Elsa.  It also started a new job for Mickey to pass out presents


----------



## LeCras

I'm still really enjoying this event and feel like I'm making pretty good progress - Anna at L7, Kristoff and Olaf at L5 and Sven at L3. All except Kristoff are ready to level up but I'm not sure if it's best to do Anna first and use up most of my snowflakes or to do Olaf and Sven first... Decisions, decisions. I've got a few busy days at work coming up, but hopefully I'll have time to do as much levelling as possible before it's time to welcome Elsa...


----------



## Pheran

Sigh - now there's a gold coin event.  Can't they give us a break??  Oh well, I don't think I'll be paying much attention to this one as there's pretty much no way to avoid starting it up.


----------



## wilkeliza

Just started working on Kristoff. Unfortunately I can't dedicate 5 minutes every couple of hours so it is slow going here.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Still 5 hats away from getting Kristoff. I really feel my drop rate has been incredibly slow given that I have been playing for up to 18 hours a day, often through the night, I bought Sven a few hours after he became available and I still am at least half a day away from being able to welcome him given my drop rate.



I'm kind of glad someone else is still waiting on him too! Especially someone who seems like an expert at this game lol. I was probably a day shy of being able to welcome Oogie  (needed 3 more hats) and felet so close yet so far... I have a feeling this will end the same way...


----------



## karmstr112

Pheran said:


> Well, my delayed start to wish granting was spectacularly successful.


Congrats! I managed to be in the top 10 too, but can't find my bags and ropes. Any idea where they are being stored?


----------



## mmmears

liljc said:


> Got the quest to welcome Elsa.  Now I wait 4 days 21 hours.
> 
> In the mean time I'll just keep leveling up characters.  They are moving along pretty well.  Anna is ready to go to level 10, Olaf is level 8, Kristoff is level 6, Sven is upgrading to level 7



Me, too!  I'm planning to spend my time leveling up my characters, too, although I'm behind you by a few levels on each one.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> I'm kind of glad someone else is still waiting on him too! Especially someone who seems like an expert at this game lol. I was probably a day shy of being able to welcome Oogie  (needed 3 more hats) and felet so close yet so far... I have a feeling this will end the same way...



Thank you. I'm far from an expert but I play this game everyday, often several times during the day. I started much later then most people on this board (about 2 and a half months ago)

I'm still three hats away. This has taken much longer then i had anticipated, since I started to try and welcome him within the first hour of him being available. Hopefully I can manage to get him today since Elsa is available in four days. I haven't even been able to level up the other Frozen characters since I'm too busy sending them on quests to get these hats.


----------



## mmmears

Did the coin challenge start later in the day than usual?  Or is there something weird with my game?  It showed up for me about 3 hours later than it normally does.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Did the coin challenge start later in the day than usual?  Or is there something weird with my game?  It showed up for me about 3 hours later than it normally does.


It hasn't shown up at all on my game yet.  Hopefully, that means I'll have a easier leaderboard!!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Windwaker4444 said:


> It hasn't shown up at all on my game yet.  Hopefully, that means I'll have a easier leaderboard!!



This is a good one too, 1st-5th place is an ice cream stand plus shields, 6th-30th is 40 GEMS!


----------



## mmmears

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> This is a good one too, 1st-5th place is an ice cream stand plus shields, 6th-30th is 40 GEMS!



It's really good.  I'm aiming for 6th-30th.  I already have the ice cream stand but I could really use the 40 gems.  (But seeing as I won't be staying up all night to play, nor using ALL my characters for this one - working on getting those frozen ears and such - I doubt I'll be able to end up that high.)


----------



## RagdollSally86

Windwaker4444 said:


> It hasn't shown up at all on my game yet.  Hopefully, that means I'll have a easier leaderboard!!


Right! I still haven't gotten the coin event. Weird...


----------



## nanlou

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you.





RagdollSally86 said:


> Right! I still haven't gotten the coin event. Weird...



Are you connected to the internet?  My iPad is wifi only, so when I've got it at home, it's connected. When I take it elsewhere, I can still access & play the game, but it won't start any of the mini-events until it's connected back with the internet (from that point forward it will still let me play the game, but any good coins I happen to collect when not online won't be tallied until I get my wifi signal back).  The most likely reason the event hasn't started for you is that you haven't been connected to the internet.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm connected to the internet and I still haven't received the coin challenge yet.  Grrrr.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

coin challenge showed up for me about 3pm this afternoon. trying hard to no click any buildings that produce them, or send anyone on a quest that acquires them either, see how long i can hold off! haha


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm connected to the internet and I still haven't received the coin challenge yet.  Grrrr.



Try switching the language on your game, and then switch back.


----------



## RagdollSally86

nanlou said:


> Are you connected to the internet?  My iPad is wifi only, so when I've got it at home, it's connected. When I take it elsewhere, I can still access & play the game, but it won't start any of the mini-events until it's connected back with the internet (from that point forward it will still let me play the game, but any good coins I happen to collect when not online won't be tallied until I get my wifi signal back).  The most likely reason the event hasn't started for you is that you haven't been connected to the internet.


Yes, I double checked my internet, when I found out, earlier. And, even watched some ads, for gems. Not sure why it never showed the coin event.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

interesting... I haven't gotten the 2nd coin event yet (got set up for it last night too!) been playing here and there throughout the day too! I'll see if it happens naturally in the morning or if I'll need to trigger it


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Finally I can welcome Kristoff. Thankfully I'm already 80% toward having his items to level him up to two once he is welcomed as well. Once I welcomed him, every character dropped his items...... I can't complain.

I have Anna at level 4 with items ready to level her up, Olaf on level 5 with items level him up and same with Sven who is on level 3.


----------



## Chrissy1435

The gold coin event triggered for me when I logged in at about 5:30pm EST last night. I tried so hard not to hit any characters or buildings with coins and almost succeeded till my finger slipped from a hat stand to the parachute drop. One of these days I swear I'm going to be able to join in later like everyone else!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Chrissy1435 said:


> The gold coin event triggered for me when I logged in at about 5:30pm EST last night. I tried so hard not to hit any characters or buildings with coins and almost succeeded till my finger slipped from a hat stand to the parachute drop. One of these days I swear I'm going to be able to join in later like everyone else!



I'm trying to hold off and so far, so good. Hopefully I can wait to join in for awhile yet.


----------



## Pheran

karmstr112 said:


> Congrats! I managed to be in the top 10 too, but can't find my bags and ropes. Any idea where they are being stored?



Bags and ropes are displayed on the screen for catching snowgies.  These are by far the worst thing about snowgies - I don't mind catching them, but dealing with the bags and ropes is a pain.



wisshhuponastar7 said:


> This is a good one too, 1st-5th place is an ice cream stand plus shields, 6th-30th is 40 GEMS!



I find these contest rewards very humorous, because the 1-5 place reward absolutely sucks compared to 6-30.  I can envision this scramble at the end of everyone at the top trying to avoid landing in 1-5.  There's going to be a weird game of "chicken" at the end too, with people trying to make sure they are in 6-30 but not in the first 5 places.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Well, this morning, I still haven't gotten the message for the gold coin event. Yes, I am connected to the internet. If I check out the leaderboard, it says that there is no event currently taking place, though. I sent a message to customer care and hope to join, soon!


----------



## liljc

Pheran said:


> I find these contest rewards very humorous, because the 1-5 place reward absolutely sucks compared to 6-30.  I can envision this scramble at the end of everyone at the top trying to avoid landing in 1-5.  There's going to be a weird game of "chicken" at the end too, with people trying to make sure they are in 6-30 but not in the first 5 places.



They might end up using the Ice Cream stand to give out coins in the next coin event with an even bigger gem payout (150 - 200 gems for the top players) similar to what they did in the Halloween event with the Cacklin Concession stand.    If that is the case then the Ice Cream stand isn't such a bad prize.    But unless they do something like that, I agree that the 40 gems is hands down better to get than the Ice Cream stand especially for anybody that already has 1 Ice Cream stand in their park already.


----------



## AJ1983

Still no coin event here


----------



## Windwaker4444

Not sure which is more sad... the fact  that I never got the coin challenge (and it sounds like a good one too)  or that I opened a platinum chest this morning and received a wooden bench.  I need to go eat some Lucky Charms and try to make my luck change for the better...or I'm going  back to bed and start the day over!!!


----------



## Chrissy1435

Windwaker4444 said:


> Not sure which is more sad... the fact  that I never got the coin challenge (and it sounds like a good one too)  or that I opened a platinum chest this morning and received a wooden bench.  I need to go eat some Lucky Charms and try to make my luck change for the better...or I'm going  back to bed and start the day over!!!



Ugh I have a platinum chest waiting to be opened on my stand and I don't need anything in it since I got all the Attractions (which I'm grateful for) but im dreading getting a bench or topiary from it. I'm really hoping once Elsa comes they will add something valuable to it so I can finally free up that space. 

Have you tried submitting a ticket about the coin event?


----------



## RagdollSally86

Windwaker4444 said:


> Not sure which is more sad... the fact  that I never got the coin challenge (and it sounds like a good one too)  or that I opened a platinum chest this morning and received a wooden bench.  I need to go eat some Lucky Charms and try to make my luck change for the better...or I'm going  back to bed and start the day over!!!


I never got the coin event, either. I contacted customer support, but haven't heard from them. I have been there, before, and understand about getting a bench from a platinum chest. Maybe things will perk up, soon! =)


----------



## heatherwith3

I finally have Minnie in her costume.  Hopefully that will help with Elsa and Hans?  Otherwise, it's pretty pointless...

I think Anna is on one of the last quests before it says to welcome Elsa. Since I have a few days, I will just focus on collecting Snowgies and getting the others leveled up as high as possible.


----------



## Princess4

Chrissy1435 said:


> Ugh I have a platinum chest waiting to be opened on my stand and I don't need anything in it since I got all the Attractions (which I'm grateful for) but im dreading getting a bench or topiary from it. I'm really hoping once Elsa comes they will add something valuable to it so I can finally free up that space.
> 
> Have you tried submitting a ticket about the coin event?



i have a gold sitting there waiting to be useful as well AS HAVING SOME GOLD AND PLATINUM WAITING TO GO UP I REALLY HOPE WE HAVE ELSA ITEMS OR NEW EXCLUSIVE THINGS IN GOLD AND PLATINUM 4 MORE DAYS TILL WE KNOW


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> I find these contest rewards very humorous, because the 1-5 place reward absolutely sucks compared to 6-30.  I can envision this scramble at the end of everyone at the top trying to avoid landing in 1-5.  There's going to be a weird game of "chicken" at the end too, with people trying to make sure they are in 6-30 but not in the first 5 places.



Yep.  That's where I am at right now.  I have the ice cream stand and don't want another one.  I want those 40 gems.  Somehow I ended up at 1st place this morning, without trying to and without playing at all during the night.  Now I'm carefully trying to slip down the ladder a bit, and I'm currently at 4th place... but I don't want to slip too much.  Ack this is a pain!


----------



## RagdollSally86

I wonder how much longer is left for the gold coin event? For those of us that haven't been given the option to participate, it's a bit frustrating. I still haven't received any message from customer support about it. Just a bummer that there are chances for really good rewards this time, and it's not available to everyone.


----------



## LeCras

No coin event here either. Very annoying.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

RagdollSally86 said:


> I wonder how much longer is left for the gold coin event? For those of us that haven't been given the option to participate, it's a bit frustrating. I still haven't received any message from customer support about it. Just a bummer that there are chances for really good rewards this time, and it's not available to everyone.



it lasts the same amount of time as waiting for Elsa to be unlocked


----------



## RagdollSally86

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> it lasts the same amount of time as waiting for Elsa to be unlocked


Thank you, so much!


----------



## bookgirl

Got TOT this morning.  I still have 2 golds and 2platinums to use but I've been doing them only when there are not a lot of charecter tokens.  Mostly they are just sitting there. HAHA. I'm afraid to place a platinum and get Mother Gothel ears when I'd rather get Splash or use them if Elsa or Hans tokens are there.


----------



## dwlmgold

I saw more animation for the troll knoll in the roll out video than I see in my kingdom.  The rollout had trolls erupting from the volcano and riding the paths to the bottom.  All I have with my volcano is smoke.  Is there a quest that opens the animation?


----------



## Windwaker4444

dwlmgold said:


> I saw more animation for the troll knoll in the roll out video than I see in my kingdom.  The rollout had trolls erupting from the volcano and riding the paths to the bottom.  All I have with my volcano is smoke.  Is there a quest that opens the animation?


When a child is in there, there is additional animation.


----------



## Windwaker4444

For those who didn't receive the coin event...I sent an email to customer support regarding the missing coin event.  I'll let you know they fix the problem.


----------



## tweeter

Has anyone gotten a "Gifts" message about promoting fair play? Apparently, they fixed the bug and are now correcting event currency and Magic gained through the exploit. Mine shows a blue magic vial with 0 under it. Once I clicked it, my magic dropped from 2,406,982 to 2,376,382.


----------



## tweeter

Windwaker4444 said:


> For those who didn't receive the coin event...I sent an email to customer support regarding the missing coin event.  I'll let you know they fix the problem.



My coin event just started. Of course, it waited until I had just finished collecting tokens. I guess that's one way of starting an hour later.


----------



## supernova

Just received my Merlin notification that I can welcome Elsa.  Too bad the game's schedule disagrees.


----------



## LeCras

My coin event just started too - guess they fixed the issue.


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeCras said:


> My coin event just started too - guess they fixed the issue.


Mine just started too.  The top ,person on my leaderboard has 36.  I'm player 211, but I think I can catch up!!!


----------



## M K

tweeter said:


> Has anyone gotten a "Gifts" message about promoting fair play? Apparently, they fixed the bug and are now correcting event currency and Magic gained through the exploit. Mine shows a blue magic vial with 0 under it. Once I clicked it, my magic dropped from 2,406,982 to 2,376,382.


I also lost amounts but mine was the event currency. Showed 0 then my amount went down a lot after I clicked on it. Don't understand the "fair play" notification. I feel like I was punished for something.


----------



## 2010_Bride

M K said:


> I also lost amounts but mine was the event currency. Showed 0 then my amount went down a lot after I clicked on it. Don't understand the "fair play" notification. I feel like I was punished for something.



I don't understand this either. I was one of the unlucky ones who never had any glitches with characters and my shield currency dropped by almost 2000! What the heck?!?!


----------



## M K

Yeah, mine was a little over 12,000. Seems like there should be a better explanation other than this. Fair game kinda indicates someone was cheating however the majority of us weren't but lost currency due to what..?


----------



## 2010_Bride

M K said:


> Yeah, mine was a little over 12,000. Seems like there should be a better explanation other than this. Fair game kinda indicates someone was cheating however the majority of us weren't but lost currency due to what..?



On Facebook they are claiming that players who had the glitch where characters finished their tasks instantly gained an advantage with extra potions or shield currency. They said they looked into it, and anyone who clicked a glitch character more than five times got the currency that they earned taken away. There are many people like me complaining that they never had a glitch character to take advantage of. Others are complaining that they did take advantage of the glitch to earn a certain amount, but the developers took away WAY more than they earned through the glitch. Pretty crappy to punish people who discovered THEIR error in game programming! Maybe they should spend their time fixing glitches rather than spending their time punishing the people playing and spending real money on their game!


----------



## mrzrich

I went from 67 place to 282 place in the gold coin event after the "fair play" message.  I haven't had a glitch during this event so I  am confused and annoyed


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

2010_Bride said:


> On Facebook they are claiming that players who had the glitch where characters finished their tasks instantly gained an advantage with extra potions or shield currency. They said they looked into it, and anyone who clicked a glitch character more than five times got the currency that they earned taken away. There are many people like me complaining that they never had a glitch character to take advantage of. Others are complaining that they did take advantage of the glitch to earn a certain amount, but the developers took away WAY more than they earned through the glitch. Pretty crappy to punish people who discovered THEIR error in game programming! Maybe they should spend their time fixing glitches rather than spending their time punishing the people playing and spending real money on their game!



I feel like they should have just give  those who disn't click on it extra currency. I had a glitch with Dash that I didn't even notice because I was sending all the characters out and he kept coming up lol. Once I noticed I felt it wasn't even worth it because it was just 40 magic. I didn't notice how much I went down when I clicked but it said "0"


----------



## toinettec

liljc said:


> I agree that the 40 gems is hands down better to get than the Ice Cream stand especially for anybody that already has 1 Ice Cream stand in their park already.



I haven't bought an ice cream stand, specifically because I had hoped they might be giving them away as prizes, and I'm pleased to not have to spend the 60 gens to get one.  (I'm trying with painful slowness to obtain one of everything, on the perhaps misguided assumption that it will help somehow with the Lifetime Visitors leaderboard.) But I'll admit that the other people on my coin event leaderboard mostly seem to agree with you, and are hanging back and seem not to be trying too hard, probably in an attempt to get that second-tier prize.  It reminds me of the old days, when they were giving out birdbaths for the top prize, and everybody was maneuvering hard to stay in the thin band of gems just below.  Good times.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

So are they taking away characters that were earned through "ill-gotten" glitch items?  Or just taking away currency?  I disagree with taking any of it, but it seems like getting character items would be a bigger "advantage".  No one could purposely make a glitch happen.  Punishment seems heavy handed.


----------



## Bettie

evilqueenmindy said:


> So are they taking away characters that were earned through "ill-gotten" glitch items?  Or just taking away currency?  I disagree with taking any of it, but it seems like getting character items would be a bigger "advantage".  No one could purposely make a glitch happen.  Punishment seems heavy handed.


No, they're just taking away magic and event currency. I didn't have a glitch, so it doesn't affect me one way or the other, but what were players who had the glitch supposed to do, just not use the characters who were glitching? Seems odd to take it back when it was their programming bug.


----------



## liljc

toinettec said:


> I haven't bought an ice cream stand, specifically because I had hoped they might be giving them away as prizes, and I'm pleased to not have to spend the 60 gens to get one.  (I'm trying with painful slowness to obtain one of everything, on the perhaps misguided assumption that it will help somehow with the Lifetime Visitors leaderboard.) But I'll admit that the other people on my coin event leaderboard mostly seem to agree with you, and are hanging back and seem not to be trying too hard, probably in an attempt to get that second-tier prize.  It reminds me of the old days, when they were giving out birdbaths for the top prize, and everybody was maneuvering hard to stay in the thin band of gems just below.  Good times.



I'm first place on my leader board more than 40 coins ahead of 6th place and I haven't even used Bo Peep or Woody to get a single coin.  There has been times that I had Tinker Bell, Goofy, and Buzz on other tasks as well.  So yeah, there is definitely a lack of effort by others to try to finish in the top 5.  I'm okay with getting the Ice Cream stand just because I have a feeling the Ice Cream stands will be giving us gold coins in the next coin event which will have a bigger gem payout for the top performers.  Hopefully my hunch is right because I don't see any possible way I could drop out of the top 5 at this point.


----------



## lmmatooki

Goodness the Holiday season has really been upon me...been trying to play the game regularly and did eventually get Kristoff but I feel so behind. Miss chatting on the forum, hopefully I can get some more time to post and respond! Does anyone know what is the furthest point in the game before we get Elsa? This way I know how much I need to catch up!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I currently have Anna only a few hours from finishing her 12 hour quest . Kristoff is at Level 2 and I'm trying to collect hats to get him to Level Three. I have enough currency to build Oakens once Anna is finished with her quest.

I had one glitch where I had to go Kristoffs 2 hour ice carving quest twice? I also have quests for Kristoff and Sven in yellow so I'm ignoring them for now since they aren't event related.

I also deliberately haven't started the coin event. Any ideas on how long I should hold off for?


----------



## Kewz1

At which level(s) would you recommend I have my Frozen characters before welcoming Elsa Christmas Eve?

This is my first big event so I'm just curious what others are doing. Thanks!


----------



## minniesBFF

It's slightly annoying that Kristoff's 6 hr. quest to befriend oaken, that is not part of the event storyline, triggers his other quest to get supplies at Oaken's that IS part of the event storyline.  Shouldn't it be the other way around?  I don't know, I'm just being nitpicky lol.

I'm starting to lose steam with the game with the holidays quickly approaching.  I'm trying to be as active as possible, but there is just so much real life stuff to do I'm finding it harder to make time for the game.  I'll try to put some time in during the long weekend.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

minniesBFF said:


> It's slightly annoying that Kristoff's 6 hr. quest to befriend oaken, that is not part of the event storyline, triggers his other quest to get supplies at Oaken's that IS part of the event storyline.  Shouldn't it be the other way around?  I don't know, I'm just being nitpicky lol.



i didnt have one trigger the other, in my game they both popped up one right after the other, the yellow did come first  but the blue ! showed up as soon as i finished reading the storyline from the yellow.


----------



## AJ1983

Finally got the coin event last night and in 12th place which is where I want to be..I want the 40 gems over the ice cream stand!


----------



## Chrissy1435

I'm looking for some advice. I have Anna at level 6 and ready to level up to 7. Kristoff is level 3 and ready to level up to 4 & Sven is at level 4 ready to go to 5. Olaf still needs 2 hats to be ready to level up to 7. 

I don't know if I should leave them as is or level them up while waiting for Elsa. I feel like if I hold off it will be easier to drop Elsa items but at the same time, I'm not sure if they all are going to need to be at certain levels to complete the story line. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## liljc

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I had one glitch where I had to go Kristoffs 2 hour ice carving quest twice? I also have quests for Kristoff and Sven in yellow so I'm ignoring them for now since they aren't event related.
> 
> I also deliberately haven't started the coin event. Any ideas on how long I should hold off for?



I never found a glitch and they never took anything away from me.

I'd say probably the best time to start the event, if you are waiting, is once your 4 hour buildings are ready to be collected from (Toy Barn/Parachute Drop/Kraken).  The more buildings and characters you have ready to collect from right at the start of the event the better.


----------



## Princess4

Chrissy1435 said:


> I'm looking for some advice. I have Anna at level 6 and ready to level up to 7. Kristoff is level 3 and ready to level up to 4 & Sven is at level 4 ready to go to 5. Olaf still needs 2 hats to be ready to level up to 7.
> 
> I don't know if I should leave them as is or level them up while waiting for Elsa. I feel like if I hold off it will be easier to drop Elsa items but at the same time, I'm not sure if they all are going to need to be at certain levels to complete the story line. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


i am leveling them up Anna is gonna do her 16 hour tonight just trying to get everyone 1 more time up but will probably stop soon gonna see if i can get Kristoff for his 4 hour Sven and Olaf already leveled up so i have to collect tokens and snowflakes just trying to get Anna and Kristoff 1 more time olaf will be ready for 16 huors and sven 8 hours i think if i get all the tokens but im good with Anna and possibly Kristoff.  good luck the only thing i can recomend is to level up the smaller ones sop you can get more snowflakes cause who knows how many she will need to be welcomed


----------



## mmmears

I found a glitch, got some extra shields, then my main issue (the freezing, crashing, and not logging in the past 5-10 mins) happened and I lost it all.   And this morning they took away 30k shields.  I still think I have enough, and I don't find their support very helpful, so I think I'll just suck it up, but just like the glitches I do not think it's happening in an even handed or fair way.


----------



## mmmears

As for the characters, I'm going to keep leveling them up as long as I can, probably until the day before we can get Elsa.  At that point I'll just try to have all the items I need so those won't drop when I'm looking for her items.  But I think there is still quite a bit of time to keep leveling them before that becomes an issue.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I currently have Anna only a few hours from finishing her 12 hour quest . Kristoff is at Level 2 and I'm trying to collect hats to get him to Level Three. I have enough currency to build Oakens once Anna is finished with her quest.
> 
> I had one glitch where I had to go Kristoffs 2 hour ice carving quest twice? I also have quests for Kristoff and Sven in yellow so I'm ignoring them for now since they aren't event related.
> 
> I also deliberately haven't started the coin event. Any ideas on how long I should hold off for?




One of the ice carving quests was a blue and one of the ice carving quests was a yellow, was that it? in their actual list of activities if you are just clicking on the character and not  clicking from the quests assignment that can get confusing. You're in a good spot though to be on time to get Elsa


----------



## KPach525

Ugh I wasn't thinking straight and just broke one of my cardinal rules; don't spend gems to win gems. I looked at the coin drop list on the wiki and noticed Pluto's house drops hourly and spent the gems for it. So I spent 60 gems in the hopes of potentially winning 40. I'm kicking myself... ugh!


----------



## Chrissy1435

mmmears said:


> As for the characters, I'm going to keep leveling them up as long as I can, probably until the day before we can get Elsa.  At that point I'll just try to have all the items I need so those won't drop when I'm looking for her items.  But I think there is still quite a bit of time to keep leveling them before that becomes an issue.



Thanks for the advice! I think I'll keep working to level up too. I thought she was coming sooner than she is so I was thinking I should hold off but I'm hoping within the next two days I'll be able to get a bunch more tokens to either level them up again or at least have them all filled so only her tokens drop.


----------



## J24LM

Does anyone know if we can level up the characters after the event is over? Cos I think the snowgies are only for the event. If they go, will be able to get snowflakes?


----------



## LeCras

J24LM said:


> Does anyone know if we can level up the characters after the event is over? Cos I think the snowgies are only for the event. If they go, will be able to get snowflakes?



I hadn't actually thought of that, but my guess is they will allocate the snowflakes to character tasks after the event so we can still get them. I really can't see why they would stop people levelling up (but who knows)...


----------



## Pheran

KPach525 said:


> Ugh I wasn't thinking straight and just broke one of my cardinal rules; don't spend gems to win gems. I looked at the coin drop list on the wiki and noticed Pluto's house drops hourly and spent the gems for it. So I spent 60 gems in the hopes of potentially winning 40. I'm kicking myself... ugh!



Don't regret this, Pluto's house is pretty useful for the quests it makes available to him.


----------



## liljc

KPach525 said:


> Ugh I wasn't thinking straight and just broke one of my cardinal rules; don't spend gems to win gems. I looked at the coin drop list on the wiki and noticed Pluto's house drops hourly and spent the gems for it. So I spent 60 gems in the hopes of potentially winning 40. I'm kicking myself... ugh!



Don't kick yourself.  Sure it's only 40 gems this time but there will be lots more coin events in the future.  Pluto's house always pays out coins in the coin events.  In the long run it could help you win a lot more than 40 gems.


----------



## mrzrich

Ugh.  Got another "fair play" message and they took away more magic and event currency!


----------



## mmmears

mrzrich said:


> Ugh.  Got another "fair play" message and they took away more magic and event currency!



I got another one, too, but from what I can tell I didn't lose anything this time.  I don't see why I'm getting multiples... not like I even profited from my 5min glitch.


----------



## hopemax

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I had one glitch where I had to go Kristoffs 2 hour ice carving quest twice? I also have quests for Kristoff and Sven in yellow so I'm ignoring them for now since they aren't event related.



There were actually 2 of these.  One part of the event (blue) one just for their character story (yellow).  And the yellow one popped up first, for me, so I sent him off, and then I got the event version.


----------



## Blinkblink

KPach525 said:


> Ugh I wasn't thinking straight and just broke one of my cardinal rules; don't spend gems to win gems. I looked at the coin drop list on the wiki and noticed Pluto's house drops hourly and spent the gems for it. So I spent 60 gems in the hopes of potentially winning 40. I'm kicking myself... ugh!



His house will also help in you future coin events, so think of it as an investment.  It would have been a waste if you spent 60 gems on speeding up tasks that drop coins!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have Kristoff about to finish his quest to get supplies from Oakens so hopefully I'm on target to be able to welcome Elsa once she's available. 

In the meantime, should I continue to level up the Frozen characters? Is there a particular one I should focus on? Anna or Kristoff, Sven or Olaf? I have Anna on level 4 (with enough items to level her up) and Kristoff on Level 2 and I'm trying to get his hats. Olaf is on Level 4 with enough items already to get him to 5. Sven is on Level 2 with enough items to get him to 3.


----------



## mrzrich

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have Kristoff about to finish his quest to get supplies from Oakens so hopefully I'm on target to be able to welcome Elsa once she's available.
> 
> In the meantime, should I continue to level up the Frozen characters? Is there a particular one I should focus on? Anna or Kristoff, Sven or Olaf? I have Anna on level 4 (with enough items to level her up) and Kristoff on Level 2 and I'm trying to get his hats. Olaf is on Level 4 with enough items already to get him to 5. Sven is on Level 2 with enough items to get him to 3.



Anna needs to be at level 5 to do the quest that triggers welcoming Elsa


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> Anna needs to be at level 5 to do the quest that triggers welcoming Elsa



Thank you. I have enough to level her up now so I'll do that once she has finished her next task.


----------



## hhhisthegame

Im in  the same spot...Anna and Olaf level 4, Sven and Kristoff level 2.

I don't know who to level up (Besides Anna once apparently) and its frustrating because Snowgies take so long. I only have 1 right now. I can get 1-2 an hour depending on if I have Olaf or Olaf and Kristoff looking for them but Anna needs 8 and Kristoff needs 6...Im SURE Elsa will need tons when she's unlocked so I should also try to save some...

So I really don't know who to level when.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Whew, I just got the quest to unlock Elsa.  For the first time since this event STARTED, I am caught up.  I spent most of yesterday with Olaf on snowflake duty, and thus have enough snowflakes to level everyone up.  I've got Anna at 5, Olaf currently leveling up to 6 (I hope he's rested, because he's going to be chasing snowgies again in roughly 20 minutes.) I think I'll level up Kristoff next, and then focus on collecting snowflakes, I don't think letting Sven sit at 3 for a bit is going to hurt anything.


----------



## aussiebill10

Just logged in for the day and got 5 gems as a gift


----------



## supernova

Mine didn't have the fairies, but was given a "gift" of 5 gems through a generic screen.  Either way, glad to have them.


----------



## muenginerd

How do I contact customer service about missing gems?  I just lost about 80+ gems.

They were there this morning.  I log in and get the fairy screen with 5 gems.  I check my gems and they were way down.  I was somewhere around 209/211.  With the 5 bonus i'm at 132 

I didn't buy anything and I'm very careful to never click on the "finish early tasks".  I can't really even think of a "finish early" that would cost me 80+ gems I might have bumped?


----------



## 2010_Bride

hhhisthegame said:


> Im in  the same spot...Anna and Olaf level 4, Sven and Kristoff level 2.
> 
> I don't know who to level up (Besides Anna once apparently) and its frustrating because Snowgies take so long. I only have 1 right now. I can get 1-2 an hour depending on if I have Olaf or Olaf and Kristoff looking for them but Anna needs 8 and Kristoff needs 6...Im SURE Elsa will need tons when she's unlocked so I should also try to save some...
> 
> So I really don't know who to level when.



I'm focussing on Anna and Kristoff. I figure Sven and Olaf are additional side characters that many players may not have because they don't have the gems. So I assume the different important blue quests will continue to be Anna, Kristoff and the Mickey and Toy Story characters. So that's where my focus is


----------



## evilqueenmindy

anyone else get a "gift" message with 5 gems?  It was kinda weird.  I wonder if it was supposed to be in response to all the fair play nonsense?


----------



## supernova

muenginerd said:


> How do I contact customer service about missing gems?  I just lost about 80+ gems.
> 
> They were there this morning.  I log in and get the fairy screen with 5 gems.  I check my gems and they were way down.  I was somewhere around 209/211.  With the 5 bonus i'm at 132
> 
> I didn't buy anything and I'm very careful to never click on the "finish early tasks".  I can't really even think of a "finish early" that would cost me 80+ gems I might have bumped?


Did you unlock a parade spot or a pedestal for your chests?


----------



## supernova

evilqueenmindy said:


> anyone else get a "gift" message with 5 gems?  It was kinda weird.  I wonder if it was supposed to be in response to all the fair play nonsense?


Check three and four posts above yours...


----------



## KPach525

I must say, for unintentionally entering the coin contest when I did, then not caring for a day, then actually trying, I made it to top 30 after one day and now cracked top 20. Plutos house may pay back after all!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

This coin challenge is killing me.  I keep averaging around 30.  Right on the line.  I'll be in the low 20s before I go to sleep, and end up in the mid 30s when I wake up.  I really want those 40 gems!!  On a bright side...no cheaters on my leaderboard so far.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Just got Tot! I've been getting magic for the past week! Woo


----------



## Bettie

muenginerd said:


> How do I contact customer service about missing gems?  I just lost about 80+ gems.
> 
> They were there this morning.  I log in and get the fairy screen with 5 gems.  I check my gems and they were way down.  I was somewhere around 209/211.  With the 5 bonus i'm at 132
> 
> I didn't buy anything and I'm very careful to never click on the "finish early tasks".  I can't really even think of a "finish early" that would cost me 80+ gems I might have bumped?


A few pages back I posted about something similar with my husband and daughter...can't figure out anything they could have clicked. He contacted customer service, they replied back and asked for more info, and so far he hasn't heard back.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

So I just got back from vacation and am just tonight welcoming Kristoff! Ahh, I'm so behind everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do!!


----------



## Bettie

Slowly but surely inching toward the Minnie costume. Only 7 green fabrics left!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

BaxterSaysMeoww said:


> So I just got back from vacation and am just tonight welcoming Kristoff! Ahh, I'm so behind everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do!!



I only welcomed Kristoff a few days ago so I think you can catch up. It took me almost 6 days to get him. You can do it!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I only welcomed Kristoff a few days ago so I think you can catch up. It took me almost 6 days to get him. You can do it!



Well I'm certainly gonna try! I think I can do it..


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm finally caught up. I have the welcome Elsa quest. I have to send Mickey on a 6 hour quest which I will do overnight. 

I started late for the coin quest. Currently I'm 26 on my leaderboard although I'm not sure I'll be able to keep up my #. It's Christmas Eve here tomorrow and I'll be very busy so I won't be able to play much.


----------



## minniesBFF

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> i didnt have one trigger the other, in my game they both popped up one right after the other, the yellow did come first  but the blue ! showed up as soon as i finished reading the storyline from the yellow.


haha, I believe you're right!  See, I just like to complain


----------



## FoSho7787

KPach525 said:


> Ugh I wasn't thinking straight and just broke one of my cardinal rules; don't spend gems to win gems. I looked at the coin drop list on the wiki and noticed Pluto's house drops hourly and spent the gems for it. So I spent 60 gems in the hopes of potentially winning 40. I'm kicking myself... ugh!


I bought Pluto's house in my first month of playing. I love it! Also, his house helps with items for both Minnie and Donald, I believe? Because of people that can go to the attraction, not because of anything else. But it's a good investment, even just for the fact that you can have minnie mickey and pluto's houses :-D


----------



## FoSho7787

muenginerd said:


> How do I contact customer service about missing gems?  I just lost about 80+ gems.
> 
> They were there this morning.  I log in and get the fairy screen with 5 gems.  I check my gems and they were way down.  I was somewhere around 209/211.  With the 5 bonus i'm at 132
> 
> I didn't buy anything and I'm very careful to never click on the "finish early tasks".  I can't really even think of a "finish early" that would cost me 80+ gems I might have bumped?


I ALSO had about that many gems go missing shortly after the Frozen event started. It was back when I had only purchased Olaf, which I was expecting... but when you lost another 80-100, IT'S NOTICEABLE!

Edit: As far as customer service goes, both my girlfriend and I have been BACK AND FORTH with customer care on various issues of lost progress, frozen games, etc. and it generally does not make a difference... Unfortunate, but true...


----------



## SunDial

Question for those that already have the Ice Cream Stand.   Are you currently getting coins from it?   On my leader board I fluctuate between 3rd and 9th spot.  If there are no gold coins given from the stand I will go for the 40 gems.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

SunDial said:


> Question for those that already have the Ice Cream Stand.   Are you currently getting coins from it?   On my leader board I fluctuate between 3rd and 9th spot.  If there are no gold coins given from the stand I will go for the 40 gems.



No coins from the stand, only frozen shields.


----------



## Chrissy1435

So once again I'm at a loss of what to do. All my characters are ready to level up again but I'm not sure if I should bother with Elsa coming tomorrow. I have 25 snowflakes saved up and if I decide to level up Anna or Kristoff I'll use 10 Of those snowflakes. Anna is level 7, Olaf is level 6, Sven is level 5, and Kristoff is level 4. I was thinking if anyone, level up Kristoff because I'm not sure what level he'll need to be for certain tasks. Any thoughts? Save my snowflakes or keep leveling up?


----------



## mrzrich

Am I the only one suddenly getting a Minnie mouse bow tokens even though I don't need them? She is at level 10 and has both of her costumes.  All of a sudden my characters are dropping her bows


----------



## mmmears

So, totally a first-world problem here, but somehow I'm now ranked #4 in the coin game when I really wanted to be 6-30.  Ugh.  I clicked on things I didn't mean to this morning.  



Chrissy1435 said:


> So once again I'm at a loss of what to do. All my characters are ready to level up again but I'm not sure if I should bother with Elsa coming tomorrow. I have 25 snowflakes saved up and if I decide to level up Anna or Kristoff I'll use 10 Of those snowflakes. Anna is level 7, Olaf is level 6, Sven is level 5, and Kristoff is level 4. I was thinking if anyone, level up Kristoff because I'm not sure what level he'll need to be for certain tasks. Any thoughts? Save my snowflakes or keep leveling up?



Hmmm...  I have the same dilemma today.  I think if you have time to play a lot today, you can level someone up and still be ready to collect Elsa's items tomorrow.  I might pass on trying it, however, since I will be running around all day and can't devote the time needed to collect all the needed items if I do level someone up.  If you do go for it, I'd probably go for Kristoff since he's at a low level now and is essential to the storyline (unlike Olaf and Sven), but then again Kristoff's hats are a pain to collect.  I leveled him up yesterday morning, though, and he's good to go again, so it can be done.


----------



## SunDial

Disney_Princess83 said:


> No coins from the stand, only frozen shields.



Thanks.   I am making sure not to enter the top 5 now.



Chrissy1435 said:


> So once again I'm at a loss of what to do. All my characters are ready to level up again but I'm not sure if I should bother with Elsa coming tomorrow. I have 25 snowflakes saved up and if I decide to level up Anna or Kristoff I'll use 10 Of those snowflakes. Anna is level 7, Olaf is level 6, Sven is level 5, and Kristoff is level 4. I was thinking if anyone, level up Kristoff because I'm not sure what level he'll need to be for certain tasks. Any thoughts? Save my snowflakes or keep leveling up?



I have the 4 Frozen characters ready to go to their next level.   I am not going to level them until I have Elsa and Hans to level 2.   I don't want anyone else's tokens droping while this event is still going.


----------



## toinettec

Just in case anybody would like to be ready for tomorrow by maxing out the tokens that offset Elsa's and by having Elsa's token tasks ready to collect when she goes live, the Queen Tiara is going to come from Goofy's "Play the Tuba", and Elsa ear hats are going to come from Mickey's "Visit the Fun Wheel".  These are probably not the only tasks that will drop these tokens, but they're the ones I know about for sure.  How do I know?  I read the Patch Notes.  https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney-magic-kingdoms/patch-notes-update-7/763979943768472


----------



## Bettie

mrzrich said:


> Am I the only one suddenly getting a Minnie mouse bow tokens even though I don't need them? She is at level 10 and has both of her costumes.  All of a sudden my characters are dropping her bows


Yes! It's very odd! I assumed Zmaybe they forgot to add the number of bows for her costume to the total max bows she can have, but if you have her maxed and have already gotten both costumes, that doesn't make any sense. I have her at level 8 and don't have either costume yet (5 green fabrics left for Mrs. Claus!!), and my bows total is less than what's needed for level 9 upgrade plus the 2 costumes. V strange.


----------



## mmmears

No ability to collect Minnie bows here.  She is at L10 and has both costumes.  It must be yet another glitch?

ETA: I guess there are people who do want that ice cream concession!  After not playing for half the day (was busy) I finally moved out of the top 5.  Really hoping to get the 40 gems since I could use them.  I'm still missing 3 gem-only attractions and 4 gem-only characters.


----------



## Chrissy1435

mrzrich said:


> Am I the only one suddenly getting a Minnie mouse bow tokens even though I don't need them? She is at level 10 and has both of her costumes.  All of a sudden my characters are dropping her bows



I actually am able to get them again as well but I was confused when I stopped being able to. Once I got enough for her costume they stopped letting me collect but if I had leveled her up I wouldn't have had enough for the costume so I still should have been able to collect but it just stopped. Then weirdly today it was back which I'm happy about because now at least more characters can do stuff for me.


----------



## Chrissy1435

mmmears said:


> So, totally a first-world problem here, but somehow I'm now ranked #4 in the coin game when I really wanted to be 6-30.  Ugh.  I clicked on things I didn't mean to this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...  I have the same dilemma today.  I think if you have time to play a lot today, you can level someone up and still be ready to collect Elsa's items tomorrow.  I might pass on trying it, however, since I will be running around all day and can't devote the time needed to collect all the needed items if I do level someone up.  If you do go for it, I'd probably go for Kristoff since he's at a low level now and is essential to the storyline (unlike Olaf and Sven), but then again Kristoff's hats are a pain to collect.  I leveled him up yesterday morning, though, and he's good to go again, so it can be done.



Thanks I ended up going for Kristoff now just hoping I can collect a decent amount of tokens before Elsa come S tomorrow.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

mrzrich said:


> Am I the only one suddenly getting a Minnie mouse bow tokens even though I don't need them? She is at level 10 and has both of her costumes.  All of a sudden my characters are dropping her bows



Same here! I thought I was finally done and could possibly be earning other items then all of a sudden they started again. I actually got purple fabric from the chests instead of green. So not going to get Minnie's costume even though I wanted it more than I wanted to complete all the Frozen tasks... oh well


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> No coins from the stand, only frozen shields.


But remember... at the end of this Frozen event, the shield currency gets converted over to gems anyway. The ice cream stand would help towards  that, too, I think.


----------



## lmmatooki

Bettie said:


> Slowly but surely inching toward the Minnie costume. Only 7 green fabrics left!


Lucky!! I still have double that to get but I should be able to get 14 in 10 days


----------



## lmmatooki

The plus side to sending Jessie to do Holiday Cheering to get the rope and ending up getting the incredible token most of the time instead is that if/when they bring the Incredibles back, I will have plenty of those for leveling up!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Currently #14 in the coin challenge. I'm hoping I can stay there so I can get the 40 gems. Starting late has really worked well for me. I only started the coin collection yesterday.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Currently #14 in the coin challenge. I'm hoping I can stay there so I can get the 40 gems. Starting late has really worked well for me. I only started the coin collection yesterday.



I'm at #18 and hoping by the time I wake up I'm still in the 6-30 range. Hoping staying up so late gave me some sort of advantage just hoping I don't sleep too late now and lose my spot!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Chrissy1435 said:


> I'm at #18 and hoping by the time I wake up I'm still in the 6-30 range. Hoping staying up so late gave me some sort of advantage just hoping I don't sleep too late now and lose my spot!



I panicked because I'm currently in #6 place and I really don't want to slip to 5 because I don't want the ice cream stand, I want the gems. I already have the two concession stands.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> But remember... at the end of this Frozen event, the shield currency gets converted over to gems anyway. The ice cream stand would help towards  that, too, I think.



If they follow the NBC and Incredible events the gems were capped at 40.   Both prior events I should have received more using the 2000 currency equals 1 gem.   This event is no different.  I am over the 80,000 shield currency and will be well over at the finish of the event.


----------



## KPach525

Chrissy1435 said:


> I'm at #18 and hoping by the time I wake up I'm still in the 6-30 range. Hoping staying up so late gave me some sort of advantage just hoping I don't sleep too late now and lose my spot!


I went to bed at #16 and just woke up at #30. I was really hoping I could relax this morning. Sigh


----------



## SunDial

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I panicked because I'm currently in #6 place and I really don't want to slip to 5 because I don't want the ice cream stand, I want the gems. I already have the two concession stands.



I was in 6th going to bed last night.  In 19th now.  30th is 20+ coins below me now.   The 40 gems is no issue now.


----------



## Pinkela

mrzrich said:


> Am I the only one suddenly getting a Minnie mouse bow tokens even though I don't need them? She is at level 10 and has both of her costumes.  All of a sudden my characters are dropping her bows


Mine too...


----------



## Disney_Princess83

SunDial said:


> I was in 6th going to bed last night.  In 19th now.  30th is 20+ coins below me now.   The 40 gems is no issue now.



I'm sitting on #7 so I'm being very careful not to pick up any more coins as #5 has only 3 coins less then I do. It's almost over now so I'll get the 40 gems thankfully.


----------



## Didymus

20 minutes to go and I'm 14th for coins. 
I'm a little worried about getting Elsa, running two stores this time of year and fitting in family celebrations is going to keep me offline most of the next week, but hopefully I can still pull it off!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Didymus said:


> 20 minutes to go and I'm 14th for coins.
> I'm a little worried about getting Elsa, running two stores this time of year and fitting in family celebrations is going to keep me offline most of the next week, but hopefully I can still pull it off!



Good luck! You can do it.


----------



## Pinkela

2 mins till Elsa! So excited !


----------



## Disney_Princess83

You can now welcome Elsa. You need 10 snowflakes, 20 crowns, 20 Elsa Mickey Hats and 12,000 shields.

You can get Elsa Crowns and Elsa Mickey Hats in Silver and Gold Chests. Nothing in Premium or Bronze.


----------



## SunDial

Disney_Princess83 said:


> You can now welcome Elsa. You need 10 snowflakes, 20 crowns, 20 Elsa Mickey Hats and 12,000 shields.
> 
> You can get Elsa Crowns and Elsa Mickey Hats in Silver and Gold Chests. Nothing in Premium or Bronze.



I have 5 platinum I was saving to use for her.   1 is on the pedestal  now.


----------



## liljc

I'm pretty happy I was able to level up all of my Frozen characters to level 9 before Elsa became unlocked and I was able to collect all the items needed to upgrade them to level 10 except for 10 of Kristoff's ear hats (I'm waiting to do the level 10 upgrades until later).    Now Daisy, Sarge, and Will/Elizabeth can work on getting those last 10 ear hats for Kristoff while everybody else helps with Elsa's items.   With there being so many short tasks to help find Elsa's items it doesn't look like it will take too long to get her welcomed.  The dilemma will be who to send on snowflake duty.  I only have 10 total snow flakes saved so I will need a ton more.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm surprised and a little relieved that she only requires 10 snowflakes


----------



## LeCras

I have 40 snowflakes saved up (the maximum you can have apparently - suddenly realised they weren't dropping anymore) so that part is fine. Hopefully the drop rate for the hats and crowns won't be too bad...


----------



## SunDial

After an hour I have 1 hat  

This will take awhile


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

anyone else's theater not working? i haven't been able to watch the 2 ads now for a few days its putting a damper on my gem collection...


----------



## SunDial

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> anyone else's theater not working? i haven't been able to watch the 2 ads now for a few days its putting a damper on my gem collection...



I am not having any problem with the theater.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

SunDial said:


> After an hour I have 1 hat
> 
> This will take awhile



I have 3 tiaras/crowns and 1 hat. Off to bed as its 4:15am here so I will continue in the morning. I feel this is going to take awhile.


----------



## mmmears

...and we're off!  Good luck finding those tiaras and ear hats for Elsa, everyone!  :


----------



## beckylou

I have 1 crown after sending everyone out. Zero hats after sending minnie twice. This will not go well.


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> Lucky!! I still have double that to get but I should be able to get 14 in 10 days



Good luck!  I got her without the glitch a couple days ago with sending Minnie in her halloween costume out every 6 hours for the green fabric and mickey going out 2x's a day for green fabric.  

The good news is that Minnie's christmas costume has a 1 hour quest for elsa's ear hats, so the hard work paid off.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> The good news is that Minnie's christmas costume has a 1 hour quest for elsa's ear hats, so the hard work paid off.



She does!  It makes me happy that there is some payoff for all the hard work of getting all those items needed to put her costume together.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

beckylou said:


> I have 1 crown after sending everyone out. Zero hats after sending minnie twice. This will not go well.


OMG, I'm so glad you mentioned Minnie.  I read that and thought "huh, I don't remember the last thing I sent Minnie to do. . ." I'm clicking all over my park, looking for her, decide to try the costume shop, because when I try and dress her in something new, it'll at least tell me where she is.
I click in there. . .there she is in her winter costume, with a big check mark over her head.  She's been sitting in there since I got all the pieces of the costume like TWO DAYS AGO
definitely not my finest hour haha


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

mmmears said:


> She does!  It makes me happy that there is some payoff for all the hard work of getting all those items needed to put her costume together.



you dont need the costume for the 1 hour quest for Elsa ears. i dont have the costume but i do have the fun wheel quest for ears.


----------



## mmmears

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> you dont need the costume for the 1 hour quest for Elsa ears. i dont have the costume but i do have the fun wheel quest for ears.



Oh!  That's even better since I know lots of people still don't have all those pieces of green fabric that she needs.  (Took me forever to get those).  So far today, Minnie hasn't actually delivered me an ear hat, but I am hopeful that she will at some point.


----------



## LeCras

Hmm, four hours in and I have one tiara and five ear hats. I've got four more tiara characters finishing in just over an hour - fingers crossed...


----------



## SunDial

After 3 hours I don't think the drop rate is bad.  For me I have 2 Tiara's and 6 ears.


----------



## LeCras

SunDial said:


> After 3 hours I don't think the drop rate is bad.  For me I have 2 Tiara's and 6 ears.



I'd be happy with that too...fancy sending some tiara pixie dust my way..?


----------



## hopemax

So it sounds like I'm doing really well. After 4 hours I have 7 Tiaras and 8 Ear Hats. Which is good because I'm trying to do this while traveling. Unfortunately, traveling means I can't start Elsa on my Windows game until Monday when I get home.

Thanks to this forum I was able to save my game from a potential crisis. I was trying to hurry and click and accidentally spent 100 gems on Magic. I had just gotten enough to Welcome Sven so really couldn't afford to lose those gems. So I had DH download the game on his phone and I logged in on my Gamecenter account. I was able to restore to a pre-gem point and then did the same on my phone. Lost an hour but I had my gems. So I was able to Welcome Sven.


----------



## LeCras

Things are looking up slightly on the tiara front - 5 of them (and 7 ears) so far. Hoping to be able to welcome Elsa by the end of Boxing Day.


----------



## liljc

Sounds like everybody is having the same experience as me with Ears dropping better than Tiaras for Elsa.

I was on fire the first couple of rounds through my characters but my drop rates have cooled down considerably since then.  Currently at 8 tiaras and 14 ear hats.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm having decent drops for Elsa, I've got 7 hats and 6 tiaras, after being sort of inconsistent in checking on my game this afternoon.


----------



## SunDial

I am at 5 Tiara's and 12 ears


----------



## mmmears

My "watch an ad for a gem" theater is not working now...  

I'm currently at 11 tiaras and 11 ear hats, so in my game they seem to be dropping at pretty much the same rate.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I'm at 14 tiaras and 18 ears. Headed to bed. Maybe, while we sleep, Santa will bring all of us what we need to welcome Elsa tomorrow


----------



## SunDial

At 10 Tiara's and 17 ears now.   I can see midday tomorrow getting Elsa


----------



## liljc

Elsa's on her way!  Started welcoming her now.  6 hours to go.   Tiaras caught up with the ear hats to where i was at 19 and 19 then got the last of each a few minutes apart.


----------



## LeCras

Just woke up - 9 tiaras and 13 ears. With a bit of luck I may be able to welcome her tonight...


----------



## Chrissy1435

I've been out all day so only have 8 tiaras and 4 hats. I'll be out all day again tomorrow so hopefully on Monday I can catch up and welcome her early next week. Feeling so behind compared to everyone else's posts.


----------



## Sailorstar

14 tiaras and 9 so far but I am having no luck on minni costume still need 14 green cloth oh well Merry Christmas and seasons greetings to all and good luck


----------



## DoreyAdore

Welcoming Elsa now. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Welcoming Elsa now. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Bettie

It's a Christmas miracle! I woke up to a silver chest dropping the last piece of green cloth for Minnie's costume!

I'm at 16 ear hats and 9 tiaras for Elsa. Hopefully won't be too long now.


----------



## LeCras

Phew, nearly there - 19 tiaras and 18 hats. Hoping to start welcoming Elsa after Christmas lunch - happy holidays everyone!


----------



## LeCras

Christmas lunch over, Elsa is finally on her way! Yay!


----------



## bookgirl

I'm at 11 and 11 for Elsa.  Would really like to get her welcomed today but probably not happening.  I did one of my gold chests overnight and got fabric but the game just dropped me  another gold chest so I'm letting it run today. I still have one more gold chest and then I have the two platinums so I'll put them in play before the event ends.


----------



## heatherwith3

I am still having major frustrations with the platinum and gold chests.  Stupid decorations or magic every time.  

I don't think I'll get Elsa until tomorrow or the next day.  Too busy with family fun today.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mmmears

Welcoming Elsa now.  I have a couple gold and platinum chests but don't want to open them now.  They take forever and then usually give me either magic or a lamppost.

I see there is a new wish granter competition.  I'm going to try to wait and join later, but I never really win these and I don't want my park happiness to drop too much since I do need those Elsa items to keep dropping.


----------



## DoreyAdore

mmmears said:


> Welcoming Elsa now.  I have a couple gold and platinum chests but don't want to open them now.  They take forever and then usually give me either magic or a lamppost.
> 
> I see there is a new wish granter competition.  I'm going to try to wait and join later, but I never really win these and I don't want my park happiness to drop too much since I do need those Elsa items to keep dropping.


My wish is that they would stop running these side contests during events. I know I could choose not to participate. Call it a character flaw, but it's hard for me to ignore a challenge. Maybe I should make that my New Years resolution - try to be less competitive


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Got enough green fabrics for Minnie's Costume on Christmas I find that very fitting


----------



## DoreyAdore

Once Elsa is welcomed she has a two hour quest with Anna (blue) and a thirty minute quest alone (yellow). Anna then has a twelve hour quest (blue). The good news is that she only needs 6 ears, 6 tiaras, 6 snowflakes, and 600 shields for level 2.


----------



## Sailorstar

My update is that I'm at 18/20 on tiaras 10/20 and still 15 green fab to go. I think that Mickey is tired of doing his jig and Minnie said Halloween is over... no more trick or treat lol . But I think with some luck by tonight between cooking and washing dishes and cleaning up after my kids mess I may have Elsa


----------



## Windwaker4444

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!  Still working on Elsa.  It's been hard to sneak away and play this weekend.  Hope to catch up on Monday.  Can anyone tell me what the prizes are for the happiness contest?  I haven't started it yet.  I was hoping to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Windwaker4444 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!!  Still working on Elsa.  It's been hard to sneak away and play this weekend.  Hope to catch up on Monday.  Can anyone tell me what the prizes are for the happiness contest?  I haven't started it yet.  I was hoping to wait until tomorrow.


Ditto ("


----------



## SunDial

Almost ready to send Elsa to level 2.   I also have not started the new event. I am also wondering what the payout is


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have all the Elsa Tiaras needed however I only have 10 Elsa Mickry Ears. I don't want to wait too long as I have really only participated to get Hans. I'll try for another day or do before I consider using gems to buy Elsa.


----------



## Chrissy1435

So I've managed to put off starting the happiness event all day since I was celebrating Christmas with the family. My ecstatic level is now at 12% and I don't want it to to go below ecstatic so I think I'm going to have to join the event soon. Anyone start yet and know what the rewards are or what time the event began today?


----------



## lmmatooki

Only have 10 snowflakes, 9 crowns, and 7 ears! Tomorrow might be my day for Elsa and I need more free time!


----------



## liljc

My Anna will be done with her 12 hours task in 90 minutes.  That's the only task I have left on my Quest log so I'm hoping that means I can build Elsa's Ice Palace when she finishes.   Anna got another 4 hour task after going to level 2 but nothing new after going to level 3.     Her items go up fast.  Takes 12 of each to get her to level 4.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I just started the wishes event and it now has 2 days and 12 hours left. I'm glad this one is short!  The top three categories are:
1-10 get 20 gems, 20 sacks, and 20 ropes
11-50 get 15 gems, 15 sacks, and 20 ropes
51-150 get 1000 shields, 10 sacks, and 20 ropes 
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## DoreyAdore

liljc said:


> My Anna will be done with her 12 hours task in 90 minutes.  That's the only task I have left on my Quest log so I'm hoping that means I can build Elsa's Ice Palace when she finishes.   Anna got another 4 hour task after going to level 2 but nothing new after going to level 3.     Her items go up fast.  Takes 12 of each to get her to level 4.


Anna just finished the 12 hour task for me. She and Elsa then have a four hour task to go ice skating. I was really hoping for the palace too.


----------



## Chrissy1435

DoreyAdore said:


> I just started the wishes event and it now has 2 days and 12 hours left. I'm glad this one is short!  The top three categories are:
> 1-10 get 20 gems, 20 sacks, and 20 ropes
> 11-50 get 15 gems, 15 sacks, and 20 ropes
> 51-150 get 1000 shields, 10 sacks, and 20 ropes
> Good luck everyone!!



Thanks for letting us know! How is your leaderboard looking? Did holding off seem to help?


----------



## liljc

DoreyAdore said:


> Anna just finished the 12 hour task for me. She and Elsa then have a four hour task to go ice skating. I was really hoping for the palace too.



That popped up after the 12 hour task?  I thought I already did a 4 hour skating task with both Anna and Elsa that popped up after I welcomed Elsa


----------



## DoreyAdore

liljc said:


> That popped up after the 12 hour task?  I thought I already did a 4 hour skating task with both Anna and Elsa that popped up after I welcomed Elsa


Yes. This one is "skate with the citizens". They just can't get enough skating, apparently. Who ice skates for FOUR hours?! Makes my ankles hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Chrissy1435 said:


> Thanks for letting us know! How is your leaderboard looking? Did holding off seem to help?


I had seven saved up. That put me at 107 on this leader board. Yuck.


----------



## Chrissy1435

DoreyAdore said:


> I had seven saved up. That put me at 107 on this leader board. Yuck.



Awe man, this is the first time I've actually held off on starting one of these events and now it looks like maybe I shouldn't have waited so long. I think I only have 5 saved up to start with. Oh well, guess I won't be winning this event either! Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Chrissy1435 said:


> Awe man, this is the first time I've actually held off on starting one of these events and now it looks like maybe I shouldn't have waited so long. I think I only have 5 saved up to start with. Oh well, guess I won't be winning this event either! Thanks again for all the info!


Me too!  I usually start right away. Maybe a lot of people were away from their phones because of the holiday.


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

Merry Christmas everyone!

Sooo... For Elsa all I need is about 14 more ear hats, then I can welcome her. I just hope I'll have enough time to get both Hans and Sven (currently at 145ish gems, so it'll be tough if I'm not spending money).

I'm actually doing pretty ok in the wish granter event, I started as soon as it popped up for me, but I've made my way into the top 10 within that time. Now I'm going to sleep, stayed up till six due to our newborn puppy, so I'm expecting to have dropped quite a bit when I wake up... Hopefully I can climb back up though!

By the way, would anyone have tips for earning those gems I need? The theatre alone isn't going to cut it, daily rewards are too far inbetween and I'm holding off on levelling a ton of characters since I want to increase my chances of Frozen (well, Elsa right now) items...


----------



## kyrkea333

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> anyone else's theater not working? i haven't been able to watch the 2 ads now for a few days its putting a damper on my gem collection...


I'm playing on an iPad and it's been fine but my son plays on   Windows and hasn't seemed to be getting them since they did the event currency correction a few days ago. It's good to know that some other people are having the same problem. I will probably contact Customer care about it I think tomorrow.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

AkaneNagamiya said:


> By the way, would anyone have tips for earning those gems I need? The theatre alone isn't going to cut it, daily rewards are too far inbetween and I'm holding off on levelling a ton of characters since I want to increase my chances of Frozen (well, Elsa right now) items...



Do you have any other characters you can welcome to complete sets? Also levelling characters up gets gems. Maxing the characters up also gives you extra gems.


----------



## Sailorstar

Yay!!! Just unlocked Elsa.   Feeling pretty since it took me forever to get that last hat .  Now I'm going to bed


----------



## DoreyAdore

DoreyAdore said:


> Yes. This one is "skate with the citizens". They just can't get enough skating, apparently. Who ice skates for FOUR hours?! Makes my ankles hurt just thinking about it.


Now Elsa, Anna, and Kristoff have a join quest. Elsa's is six hours, Anna's is two, and Kristoff's is eight.


----------



## DoreyAdore

AkaneNagamiya said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Sooo... For Elsa all I need is about 14 more ear hats, then I can welcome her. I just hope I'll have enough time to get both Hans and Sven (currently at 145ish gems, so it'll be tough if I'm not spending money).
> 
> I'm actually doing pretty ok in the wish granter event, I started as soon as it popped up for me, but I've made my way into the top 10 within that time. Now I'm going to sleep, stayed up till six due to our newborn puppy, so I'm expecting to have dropped quite a bit when I wake up... Hopefully I can climb back up though!
> 
> By the way, would anyone have tips for earning those gems I need? The theatre alone isn't going to cut it, daily rewards are too far inbetween and I'm holding off on levelling a ton of characters since I want to increase my chances of Frozen (well, Elsa right now) items...


What kind of puppy?!


----------



## aussiebill10

Started wish event with 2 days 1 hr to go had 7 waiting and am 15th only 2 behind 10th place


----------



## Disney_Princess83

aussiebill10 said:


> Started wish event with 2 days 1 hr to go had 7 waiting and am 15th only 2 behind 10th place



I'm still holding off from joining in. I already have about 15 wishes granted I just haven't collected them yet. I might start with a day and a half left and see what happens. 

I just started to welcome Elsa, however I'm about to go to bed so I'll have to wait until the morning to complete quests.


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Do you have any other characters you can welcome to complete sets? Also levelling characters up gets gems. Maxing the characters up also gives you extra gems.



Other than Elsa I don't think I have any sets only missing a single person (well, I do have some gem characters, but other than having to buy/save for those that'd kinda defeat the point of earning gems  ).
As for levelling, I'm guessing it'd be better to welcome Elsa first?



DoreyAdore said:


> What kind of puppy?!


They're Chihuahuas  we have 2 puppies, but one of them isn't doing well, hence the sleepless nights... My mum and I are bottle feeding him, but he's still losing weight...


----------



## liljc

DoreyAdore said:


> Yes. This one is "skate with the citizens". They just can't get enough skating, apparently. Who ice skates for FOUR hours?! Makes my ankles hurt just thinking about it.



Ok so after the 4 hour citizen skate Anna (6 hrs), Elsa (6 hrs), and Kristoff (8 hrs) all were sent on tasks again (which they did over night for me).  Once those were completed it prompted me to build the Ice Palace and started a cloud tapping task.   Ice Palace costs 20,000 and takes 8 hours to construct


----------



## DoreyAdore

AkaneNagamiya said:


> Other than Elsa I don't think I have any sets only missing a single person (well, I do have some gem characters, but other than having to buy/save for those that'd kinda defeat the point of earning gems  ).
> As for levelling, I'm guessing it'd be better to welcome Elsa first?
> 
> 
> They're Chihuahuas  we have 2 puppies, but one of them isn't doing well, hence the sleepless nights... My mum and I are bottle feeding him, but he's still losing weight...


Sorry to hear that. I hope the little guy  pulls through.


----------



## Bettie

Welcomed Elsa overnight, but today trying to upgrade her to level 2, man, those tiaras just do not want to drop. I have a grand total 1 after sending everyone out overnight and multiple times all day long. Sheesh. Anna's off doing her 12 hour quest now, but Elsa can't do anything much til I get her up to 2.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have welcomed Elsa overnight. Sent her on her 30 min quest and now her two hour quest with Anna. I'm ignoring all quests that are in yellow as they aren't event specific. I'm trying to get items to level Elsa. 

Do any of the other characters need to be at a certain level? I have Anna ready to level up to 6 and Kristoff ready to level to 5. I have approx 83,000 shields. I'm holding off on participating in the event although I will join today and see if I can earn a good place.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

kyrkea333 said:


> I'm playing on an iPad and it's been fine but my son plays on   Windows and hasn't seemed to be getting them since they did the event currency correction a few days ago. It's good to know that some other people are having the same problem. I will probably contact Customer care about it I think tomorrow.


let me know what they say/do


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

liljc said:


> Ok so after the 4 hour citizen skate Anna (6 hrs), Elsa (6 hrs), and Kristoff (8 hrs) all were sent on tasks again (which they did over night for me).  Once those were completed it prompted me to build the Ice Palace and started a cloud tapping task.   Ice Palace costs 20,000 and takes 8 hours to construct


how many clouds this time?


----------



## LeCras

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> how many clouds this time?



120 clouds, you can tap 10 and they respawn every 60 minutes.


----------



## liljc

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> how many clouds this time?



120 clouds.  You get to tap 10 at a time then you have to wait 60 minutes for the next 10.

After the construction of the Ice Palace finishes it opens up 2 new quests for Elsa (4 hours and ??? hours) and 1 new quest for Olaf (4 hours)


----------



## lmmatooki

Just welcomed Elsa! Slowly catching up! I think I will be in the clear for this event, at least I'm hoping to be!


----------



## liljc

Finished the cloud tapping and nothing special happened after.

When Olaf finished his 4 hour task it kicked off a new 12 hour task involving both Sven and Anna

Elsa is doing her second post-ice palace task now.  It's also a 4 hour task.  Hoping I'm getting close to the battle with Hans


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Anna will finish her 12 hour quest in 2 hours. I have already levelled Elsa up to 2 and trying to get her items for level 3. I have Olaf and Kristoff trying for Snowflakes to get ready for Hans arrival. 

Still holding off from joining the wishes challenge. I have 15 saved up just waiting to be clicked. I will do that before red and see if I can get anything good from the challenge. I'm not too worried about this one.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I wonder if we'll be able to use all 5 characters to battle Hans.


----------



## Quellman

So I've been playing well enough, checking frequently and I'm still 4 ears from Elsa.  She was available to be as soon as the timer in the game was going.  I'm still missing 3 of Minnies Green fabric as well.  Terribly frustrating that I apparently do not have my in-game optimization down yet.  Everyone is out running the tasks and never returning including sven and olaf.  For me, she seems about 75% a pain as Donald has been.  

I do appreciate the tips others have said about the castle and coming tasks.  The wiki is useful as well.


----------



## Bettie

DoreyAdore said:


> I wonder if we'll be able to use all 5 characters to battle Hans.


I've been wondering the same thing. I know usually the gem characters can help you do the battle faste, but I don't think we've ever had two gem characters before.


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> I wonder if we'll be able to use all 5 characters to battle Hans.



Not firsthand knowledge since I still have Anna & Elsa on their 8hr quest, but according to the wiki Hans needs be be defeated 15 times and you can send up to 5 characters there to defeat him.


----------



## heatherwith3

I'm currently welcoming Elsa.  I just opened two silver chests and got two Olaf's Summer Fun decorations.  Good grief.  (I already have one of those in my park.)


----------



## DoreyAdore

mmmears said:


> Not firsthand knowledge since I still have Anna & Elsa on their 8hr quest, but according to the wiki Hans needs be be defeated 15 times and you can send up to 5 characters there to defeat him.


Good to know!  It's hard to tell by just looking at where the "battle" will happen. Usually there are platforms but not this time.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Quellman said:


> So I've been playing well enough, checking frequently and I'm still 4 ears from Elsa.  She was available to be as soon as the timer in the game was going.  I'm still missing 3 of Minnies Green fabric as well.  Terribly frustrating that I apparently do not have my in-game optimization down yet.  Everyone is out running the tasks and never returning including sven and olaf.  For me, she seems about 75% a pain as Donald has been.
> 
> I do appreciate the tips others have said about the castle and coming tasks.  The wiki is useful as well.


It's so strange to me when drop rates vary from player to player.  I hope items drop better for you today.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Ugh I'm really loathing the brilliant person who thought snowgies was a good idea... honestly with the amount of snowflakes it takes, it makes me not want to play. I hope it's gone when the event is over. On top of that the characters who get the tokens needed to catch it are also the characters that need to actually get the hats and character tokens... once I finally get Elsa I'm done levelling the frozen characters up. 

Sorry for the rant it's just frustrating =( I feel so far behind


----------



## mmmears

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Ugh I'm really loathing the brilliant person who thought snowgies was a good idea... honestly with the amount of snowflakes it takes, it makes me not want to play. I hope it's gone when the event is over. On top of that the characters who get the tokens needed to catch it are also the characters that need to actually get the hats and character tokens... once I finally get Elsa I'm done levelling the frozen characters up.
> 
> Sorry for the rant it's just frustrating =( I feel so far behind




I hear you.  It was ok for me in the beginning, but now that I'm trying to level up the characters and I need a ton of those snowflakes (and since to get them you pretty much have to play every 6 mins for the ropes and bags) I am finding it really annoying.  It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Not firsthand knowledge since I still have Anna & Elsa on their 8hr quest, but according to the wiki Hans needs be be defeated 15 times and you can send up to 5 characters there to defeat him.



Hope it starts after the Anna and Elsa 8 hour quest.  They are 2 hours into it.


----------



## liljc

SunDial said:


> Hope it starts after the Anna and Elsa 8 hour quest.  They are 2 hours into it.



After the Anna and Elsa 8 hour quest there is another 2 hour quest for Anna and Elsa then a 4 hour quest for Anna and Kristoff (all having to do with working up towards battling Hans)

I just started the Anna and Kristoff one... fingers crossed that it is the last one before the actual battle


----------



## purplejam

DoreyAdore said:


> I wonder if we'll be able to use all 5 characters to battle Hans.



Yes you can - all 5 can fight Hans
4 hour task each time 
Need 15 in total (so 3 tasks each)
I'll have got 15 in about 30mins - so I'll let you know what happens next!!


----------



## purplejam

After battling Hans
Mickey pops up and there's another 150 clouds to get rid off - 10 at a time
1st respawn was either 5 or 4.5 minutes

Respawn seems to be 6 mins from the time you first click on a cloud ????


----------



## liljc

purplejam said:


> Yes you can - all 5 can fight Hans
> 4 hour task each time
> Need 15 in total (so 3 tasks each)
> I'll have got 15 in about 30mins - so I'll let you know what happens next!!



wow you are even ahead of me.  I was just getting on to mention that all 5 characters are used to fight Hans.  4 hours each time.   15 times total so 3 rounds using all 5 characters.

Well that's 12 hours to get it done with all five characters so I'll be done some time tomorrow morning.


----------



## purplejam

liljc said:


> wow you are even ahead of me.  I was just getting on to mention that all 5 characters are used to fight Hans.  4 hours each time.   15 times total so 3 rounds using all 5 characters.
> 
> Well that's 12 hours to get it done with all three characters so I'll be done some time tomorrow morning.



Yes - done 90 of the clouds - but nearly time for bed !!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I just joined the wish quest and already on position #35. I'll keep fulfilling wishes and hopefully at least get the second prize offered.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Battling Hans now!


----------



## purplejam

After the 2nd set of clouds the 2nd battle with Hans begins 
This time it's 25 tasks
All 5 characters can take part and tasks are 4 hours long again


----------



## Chrissy1435

I finally got Elsa to level 3 earlier today but with the continuous quests getting her tokens to level her up to 4 seems impossible right now. I feel so far behind and now wondering if it's worth spending gems to speed things up a bit. I'm only on the first 4 hour skating task and with time winding down I'm nervous I won't even get to battle Hans nevermind welcome him. I can't believe how far ahead of me everyone is.


----------



## liljc

Chrissy1435 said:


> I finally got Elsa to level 3 earlier today but with the continuous quests getting her tokens to level her up to 4 seems impossible right now. I feel so far behind and now wondering if it's worth spending gems to speed things up a bit. I'm only on the first 4 hour skating task and with time winding down I'm nervous I won't even get to battle Hans nevermind welcome him. I can't believe how far ahead of me everyone is.



 I think at this point you are still okay.  6 days is a lot of time yet.


----------



## hopemax

Frustrated.  IOS game is going along fine, no problems there.  Only 3 gems away from getting the float and then that's the premium parade/characters obtained, which is my goal for these things.  Elsa's Palace is under construction.

My frustration is from my Windows game.  We got home from our holiday travels about 24 hours ago, I was out most of the day shopping so I couldn't work on Elsa today either.  So I only have 8 Tiaras and 7 Hats.  Since I was gone for several days, my happiness is low, so that's probably affecting my token drop rate negatively too.  My ads stopped working the day before we left.  I only have 185 gems, so still 65 gems away from Sven, let alone the float.  I really need those gems.  I have characters I can upgrade for gems, but not sure when to fit in their 24 hour upgrades while dealing with Elsa.

I may have to bring my laptop to bed with me, so I can check in when I wake up in the middle of the night if I have any hope of finishing.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Chrissy1435 said:


> I finally got Elsa to level 3 earlier today but with the continuous quests getting her tokens to level her up to 4 seems impossible right now. I feel so far behind and now wondering if it's worth spending gems to speed things up a bit. I'm only on the first 4 hour skating task and with time winding down I'm nervous I won't even get to battle Hans nevermind welcome him. I can't believe how far ahead of me everyone is.


I'm battling Hans and my Elsa is only at level 3.  Don't quit


----------



## Chrissy1435

liljc said:


> I think at this point you are still okay.  6 days is a lot of time yet.



Thanks for the encouragement! I think I'll wait maybe a day or two and see how far I can get before spending gems. I really don't want to use them if I don't have to considering how long it has taken me to accumulate the amount I have which isn't that many.


----------



## Chrissy1435

hopemax said:


> Frustrated.  IOS game is going along fine, no problems there.  Only 3 gems away from getting the float and then that's the premium parade/characters obtained, which is my goal for these things.  Elsa's Palace is under construction.
> 
> My frustration is from my Windows game.  We got home from our holiday travels about 24 hours ago, I was out most of the day shopping so I couldn't work on Elsa today either.  So I only have 8 Tiaras and 7 Hats.  Since I was gone for several days, my happiness is low, so that's probably affecting my token drop rate negatively too.  My ads stopped working the day before we left.  I only have 185 gems, so still 65 gems away from Sven, let alone the float.  I really need those gems.  I have characters I can upgrade for gems, but not sure when to fit in their 24 hour upgrades while dealing with Elsa.
> 
> I may have to bring my laptop to bed with me, so I can check in when I wake up in the middle of the night if I have any hope of finishing.



I only played about 6 hours over the weekend and missed a whole day yesterday so I feel your pain. I also feel totally behind and frustrated with the token drops because my happiness also went down below ecstatic and it has taken me the whole day today to get it back. The wishes just aren't coming as much as I would like. I say keep plugging along and hopefully your luck will change! At least you have the IOS one working out for you if the windows one doesn't step up. 

I have to say, I am amazed at all of you who manage to play multiple games of this on multiple devices, I have a hard enough time keeping up with one!


----------



## jascm

Finally welcoming Elsa! Starting to get nervous I won't have time for Hans... I timed out the rest of the game before unlocking Hans and I think I'll probably finish battleing on Friday, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## lmmatooki

jascm said:


> Finally welcoming Elsa! Starting to get nervous I won't have time for Hans... I timed out the rest of the game before unlocking Hans and I think I'll probably finish battleing on Friday, keeping my fingers crossed!


I'm working on getting her to level 2 right now, these darn snowgies for snowflakes is taking me forever and nothing is dropping well for me for her! I am nervous like some others if I am going to make it to battle Hans. 
Does anyone think I'll make it to welcome Hans with the time that is left?


----------



## Sailorstar

Elsa is at level 3 and finished Anna's new lead quest and Elsa is currently doing that one but I didn't level kristoff to level 4 so I'm busy trying to get those snowgies to level him up so he can do his quest.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

so i was just on the wiki looking to see what its going to take to get Hans once i get to that point, and it looks like Minnie's holiday costume will come in handy after all for those of you who have it, her 2hr Mistletoe task with Mickey can be used to obtain Hans' ear hats. and if your wondering to welcome Hans youll need..

10 Snowflakes
8 Short Swords (epic)
8 Ear Hats (epic)
25K Shields and an hour


----------



## purplejam

Just worked out that in order to welcome Hans and level everyone else up to next level - I'll need 72 snowgies


----------



## supernova

purplejam said:


> Just worked out that in order to welcome Hans and level everyone else up to next level - I'll need 72 snowgies


I wouldn't sweat leveling characters up until you have Hans.  That's what screwed me up with Syndrome way back when and I wound up missing him.  The only trouble is that the requirements to level up jumped way up in some cases.


----------



## FoSho7787

purplejam said:


> Just worked out that in order to welcome Hans and level everyone else up to next level - I'll need 72 snowgies


72 hours = 3 days. 6 days left on the competition. 3 days divided by 6 days is 1/2.  This means that you need to spend officially HALF your time between now and 6 days from now. . . COLLECTING SNOWGIES! No pressure. LOL


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Im currently #13 on the leaderboard and I have no wishes coming up! I'm so close to being in the top 10. Those items would really help collecting the Snowgies so I'm hoping I might manage to just slip into the top 10 IF wishes appear soon! Any tips?


----------



## Sailorstar

Ok sorry if this has already been mentioned but what level do the frozen characters need to be at to welcome Hans.  Thx


----------



## DoreyAdore

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Im currently #13 on the leaderboard and I have no wishes coming up! I'm so close to being in the top 10. Those items would really help collecting the Snowgies so I'm hoping I might manage to just slip into the top 10 IF wishes appear soon! Any tips?


I'm in the same boat. I did get some last minute wish requests but they were character wish requests that went past the end time of the challenge. Ugh!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

DoreyAdore said:


> I'm in the same boat. I did get some last minute wish requests but they were character wish requests that went past the end time of the challenge. Ugh!



I ended up #11. I can't complain but I was SO close to being in the top 10! Anyway at least I have plenty of items to help get those snowflakes. I really hate this part of the event. The snowflakes is one thing but having to collect all the items is frustrating.

And now we are already collecting coins.... going to try and hold off starting this challenge for the time being.


----------



## Bettie

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I ended up #11. I can't complain but I was SO close to being in the top 10! Anyway at least I have plenty of items to help get those snowflakes. I really hate this part of the event. The snowflakes is one thing but having to collect all the items is frustrating.
> 
> And now we are already collecting coins.... going to try and hold off starting this challenge for the time being.


I was exactly #10 when I went to bed, so I knew I was going to drop back down, but that #10 was so tantalizing for a minute!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Bettie said:


> I was exactly #10 when I went to bed, so I knew I was going to drop back down, but that #10 was so tantalizing for a minute!



I was so close so I understand the frustration.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

trying to hold off on the coin challenge too, does anyone who already started it know what the rewards are? so i can gauge whether its worth it or not, lol.


----------



## Quellman

DoreyAdore said:


> It's so strange to me when drop rates vary from player to player.  I hope items drop better for you today.



Finally got the last item at 5pm last night, so I set her welcoming over night.  Already have her off and busy working.  And 3 hats from level 2.  Gotta work overtime to fight Hans.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> trying to hold off on the coin challenge too, does anyone who already started it know what the rewards are? so i can gauge whether its worth it or not, lol.



Unfortunately one of the tasks a character was on ended up collecting a coin so there is no chance I'll rank well in this one! Oh well. The rewards are as follows:

1 - 5: Hot Chocolate Stand and 5000 Shields
6 - 30: 50 gems and 4500 Shields
31 - 150: 5 gems, 4000 Shields
150 - 300: 2500 Shields
301 -500: 1750 Shields
501 - 750: 1250 Shields
751 - 1450: 1000 Shields
1451 - 2500: 850 Shields
2501 - 4500: 750 Shields


----------



## KPach525

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> trying to hold off on the coin challenge too, does anyone who already started it know what the rewards are? so i can gauge whether its worth it or not, lol.


Pluto started me on the event without me wanting to start yet. 

But the top reward is the Hot Chocolate stand for 1-5; 50 gems and 4,500 shields for 6-30; 5 gems and 4,000 shields for 31-150.


----------



## Marschick

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> trying to hold off on the coin challenge too, does anyone who already started it know what the rewards are? so i can gauge whether its worth it or not, lol.


The rewards are
Rank 1-5 = hot chocolate stand and 5,000 shields
6-30= 50 gems and 4500 shields
31-150 = 5 gems, 4000 shields
151-300= 3500 shields
301-500= 2500 shields
501-750= 1750 shields
751-1050= 1250 shields
1050-1450= 1000 shields
1451-2500 = 850 shields
2501-4500= 750 shields


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> Pluto started me on the event without me wanting to start yet.



Same thing happened to me!


----------



## SunDial

purplejam said:


> Just worked out that in order to welcome Hans and level everyone else up to next level - I'll need 72 snowgies





supernova said:


> I wouldn't sweat leveling characters up until you have Hans.  That's what screwed me up with Syndrome way back when and I wound up missing him.  The only trouble is that the requirements to level up jumped way up in some cases.




I agree with this.  Do not level up anyone until you have welcomed Hans.  This includes all non Frozen characters.    I have all 5 Frozen characters ready to level up.   Once I have Hans they all will start the leveling up.   And if there are a few more tokens added to the current requirements, so be it.   I will have Hans in my inventory.


----------



## SunDial

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I ended up #11. I can't complain but I was SO close to being in the top 10! Anyway at least I have plenty of items to help get those snowflakes. I really hate this part of the event. The snowflakes is one thing but having to collect all the items is frustrating.
> 
> And now we are already collecting coins.... going to try and hold off starting this challenge for the time being.



I ended up in 2nd place.   I had a few attractions wishes at the end to help keep me away from being near 10th.  

I was suprised to see the coin game come so soon.   Had a feeling it would come Friday.    I am going to wait a day to join in.   Waited 12 hours to join the wishes game and it worked out.


----------



## SunDial

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Unfortunately one of the tasks a character was on ended up collecting a coin so there is no chance I'll rank well in this one! Oh well. The rewards are as follows:
> 
> 1 - 5: Hot Chocolate Stand and 5000 Shields
> 6 - 30: 50 gems and 4500 Shields
> 31 - 150: 5 gems, 4000 Shields
> 150 - 300: 2500 Shields
> 301 -500: 1750 Shields
> 501 - 750: 1250 Shields
> 751 - 1450: 1000 Shields
> 1451 - 2500: 850 Shields
> 2501 - 4500: 750 Shields



Sorry about joining so soon.   Thanks for the info.    I will be aiming for the 50 gems.   It is a fun part of the game staying out of the top 5.


----------



## mshanson3121

So what do you think is next for DMK? What will be the next characters etc? And when on earth are we ever going to start getting some decent land opened up?


----------



## lmmatooki

For the first time I am going to wait on starting the challenge, hopefully I can get those gems and shields because I sure do need them!


----------



## mmmears

Ugh - it's very hard to "hold off" on the coin challenge when playing on a tiny phone screen.    I hit one by accident, right when I think it started, so I'm now stuck playing in the big leagues.  Oh well.  

I have my 5 Frozen characters battling Hans for the last time on the first battle, so I still have a long way to go but I'm making steady progress.  Sounds like the 2nd battle will take quite a bit longer than this one.  I do think that they are making it very hard to get Hans in time if you don't have at least one of the gem characters.


----------



## purplejam

supernova said:


> I wouldn't sweat leveling characters up until you have Hans.  That's what screwed me up with Syndrome way back when and I wound up missing him.  The only trouble is that the requirements to level up jumped way up in some cases.



I'm not levelling up the other characters - I was just saying that's an awful lot of snowgies !!!


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Ugh - it's very hard to "hold off" on the coin challenge when playing on a tiny phone screen.    I hit one by accident, right when I think it started, so I'm now stuck playing in the big leagues.  Oh well.
> 
> I have my 5 Frozen characters battling Hans for the last time on the first battle, so I still have a long way to go but I'm making steady progress.  Sounds like the 2nd battle will take quite a bit longer than this one.  I do think that they are making it very hard to get Hans in time if you don't have at least one of the gem characters.



I agree with playing on a phone screen.   The only playing of the game now is the battle with Hans.  Once the characters start the next round I do not open the game until the 4 hours are up.   I will repeat this as needed.  Frozen characters are the only ones being played  until I can start collecting tokens for Hans.


----------



## RagdollSally86

I am confused and bummed out. First, I too accidentally clicked on a character to join the coin event. Then, when I checked my rank after collecting many coins, it says I have only 1 coin?! What in the world?! There goes any chance of making the top 50. They need to fix these glitches before having fits about glitches that don't work in their favor. It is a shame to ruin such a fun game with stuff like this happening throughout it. =(


----------



## aussiebill10

So I have Anna and Kristoff going 4 hrs storm the castle quest will battle Hans come next ?very long drawn out process so far


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

RagdollSally86 said:


> I am confused and bummed out. First, I too accidentally clicked on a character to join the coin event. Then, when I checked my rank after collecting many coins, it says I have only 1 coin?! What in the world?! There goes any chance of making the top 50. They need to fix these glitches before having fits about glitches that don't work in their favor. It is a shame to ruin such a fun game with stuff like this happening throughout it. =(



I had this happen during the first coin event and it did eventually log my correct number it just took a while. Decided to blame it on my weak wifi at the time, keep checking the leaderboard & see if they pop up

Side note: I just collected all my cojns and I'm #1 on my leaderboard with 8 so maybe you don't have to wait a whole day to have a better shot at these things!


----------



## Chrissy1435

So I just got the clear the air challenge: 120 clouds spawning every hour. The ice palace is building right now and has 4 hours left. Does anyone know if Hans comes once the ice palace is finished or do I have to finish the 12 hours of clouds spawning first?

Sorry if this has already been answered!


----------



## Chrissy1435

RagdollSally86 said:


> I am confused and bummed out. First, I too accidentally clicked on a character to join the coin event. Then, when I checked my rank after collecting many coins, it says I have only 1 coin?! What in the world?! There goes any chance of making the top 50. They need to fix these glitches before having fits about glitches that don't work in their favor. It is a shame to ruin such a fun game with stuff like this happening throughout it. =(



That happened to me during the last coin challenge. I accidentally clicked and joined in and then only one of my coins was counted. I ended up closing out the game and reopening and it seemed like a few minutes later, my coin count got caught up and they were there. Have you tried force closing the game and seeing if they show up?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Thank you to those who give advice here. This last wish event I place #2 overall. I'm usually in the third or fourth tier of prizes. Does anyone know how long the coin event lasts?  I would like the ice cream stand if possible, so holding off as long as I can, but don't want to miss it altogether. Thanks again.


----------



## aussiebill10

Been running for 4 hrs and has 4 days and 20 left for coin event


----------



## SunDial

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Thank you to those who give advice here. This last wish event I place #2 overall. I'm usually in the third or fourth tier of prizes. Does anyone know how long the coin event lasts?  I would like the ice cream stand if possible, so holding off as long as I can, but don't want to miss it altogether. Thanks again.



It is one day less than the ending of the Frozen event.


----------



## mshanson3121

lmmatooki said:


> For the first time I am going to wait on starting the challenge, hopefully I can get those gems and shields because I sure do need them!




What is the benefit in holding off?


----------



## CassieChap86

Can anyone tell me if you HAVE to complete the cloud clicking task before battling Hans? I am on the Anna/Kristoff joint 4 hour task and will spend gems to speed it up if I can go directly to battle. But if the cloud task must be completed first then there's no point in wasting my gems!


----------



## AJ1983

Finally welcomed Elsa yestersay and she is at level 3 now. Building her ice palace with 5 hours left. Olaf, Anna and Kristoff are catching Snogies as there is nothing else for them to do.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Chrissy1435 said:


> That happened to me during the last coin challenge. I accidentally clicked and joined in and then only one of my coins was counted. I ended up closing out the game and reopening and it seemed like a few minutes later, my coin count got caught up and they were there. Have you tried force closing the game and seeing if they show up?


I had actually tried that, earlier. I closed it and it was still miscounted, and that is what led to my confusion. I had the same thing happen another time and that fixed it, too. That is what confused me this time. BUT, I think it all caught up and fixed over the last hour or so I left the game alone. Thank you!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

i keep forgetting about the stupid clouds, i dont notice them once they respawn, due to the fact they are usually in tomorrowland and they blend in with everything else.... they need to put one of those yellow clocks on the icon when they respawn or something. i could have been done with the quest like 4 hours ago if i realized they were there ...lol


----------



## RagdollSally86

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I had this happen during the first coin event and it did eventually log my correct number it just took a while. Decided to blame it on my weak wifi at the time, keep checking the leaderboard & see if they pop up
> 
> Side note: I just collected all my cojns and I'm #1 on my leaderboard with 8 so maybe you don't have to wait a whole day to have a better shot at these things!


Ooh yes! It took a little longer to fix itself this time from the other time I had this happen before too. I was a little hasty to go complaining, but didn't know because it did take a bit longer than the last time this issue presented itself, and you never know. =) Thank you! P.s. - I did realize after my complaint, that it is over many days, and forgot there is plenty of time to catch up. Thanks, again!


----------



## Quellman

Ugh I have 70 hours of quests left and 138 hours of event left.  It's gonna be a close one!  I have to also level Elsa to 3 (1 level up) and Anna to 6 (1 level up).


----------



## Windwaker4444

It is so hard not to hit a gold coin.  Guess I know what I'll be doing for the next 4 days. I was really trying to wait to start this one.  50 gems is a pretty good prize.  I was number 1 on the wishes, (I started that one half way through).  I'm currently somewhere between the castle being built and Hans.....somewhere in the middle of all the missions.  So far so good.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Windwaker4444 said:


> It is so hard not to hit a gold coin.  Guess I know what I'll be doing for the next 4 days. I was really trying to wait to start this one.  50 gems is a pretty good prize.  I was number 1 on the wishes, (I started that one half way through).  I'm currently somewhere between the castle being built and Hans.....somewhere in the middle of all the missions.  So far so good.



*i accidentally started a few hours ago and im already at #36 with 21 coins #1 is at 34, so it may not be too bad...*


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*also just saw this on the main wiki page... does this mean they are going to offer this pack before the end of the event to entice those people who may not be able to finish in time?*


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

mshanson3121 said:


> So what do you think is next for DMK? What will be the next characters etc? And when on earth are we ever going to start getting some decent land opened up?



This is just a total guess but I think it might be an Adventureland event because if you look in the costume shop you can see an Aladdin costume in the background the same way we saw Elsa's before the Frozen event was announced. Also, we have two Aladdin rides but no characters, and a lot of Adventureland rides that need the land (my Splash Mountain looks very silly in Tomorrowland right now! haha). Maybe they would use that land behind the Mother Gothel battle where you can see the pirate ship!.. We definitely all need land! 

Again, total guesses, but it would be awesome so it's my hope!!



CassieChap86 said:


> Can anyone tell me if you HAVE to complete the cloud clicking task before battling Hans? I am on the Anna/Kristoff joint 4 hour task and will spend gems to speed it up if I can go directly to battle. But if the cloud task must be completed first then there's no point in wasting my gems!



Battle Hans quest did arrive for me as soon as I was done with the clouds, so I think you do have to complete that one first. Good luck!!


----------



## mshanson3121

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> This is just a total guess but I think it might be an Adventureland event because if you look in the costume shop you can see an Aladdin costume in the background the same way we saw Elsa's before the Frozen event was announced. Also, we have two Aladdin rides but no characters, and a lot of Adventureland rides that need the land (my Splash Mountain looks very silly in Tomorrowland right now! haha). Maybe they would use that land behind the Mother Gothel battle where you can see the pirate ship!.. We definitely all need land!
> 
> Again, total guesses, but it would be awesome so it's my hope!!



So lucky! I have yet to get SM. I broke down and bought a Platinum and got jack squat, another lamp or some stupid thing. I really seriously wish they would improve the prizes in the chests.


----------



## Kewz1

Need some clarity...

Do we need to complete the "yellow" quests as well as the "blue" ones? Both Elsa and Sven have yellow ones but I'm not sure if I need to worry about them right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## mmmears

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> i keep forgetting about the stupid clouds, i dont notice them once they respawn, due to the fact they are usually in tomorrowland and they blend in with everything else.... they need to put one of those yellow clocks on the icon when they respawn or something. i could have been done with the quest like 4 hours ago if i realized they were there ...lol



Ack!  Same here.  And I got the dumb cloud quest right when I was out running errands so I couldn't play for a while.    I just started the first round of the last battle, but if I would have been paying attention it would have started hours ago.  



Kewz1 said:


> Need some clarity...
> 
> Do we need to complete the "yellow" quests as well as the "blue" ones? Both Elsa and Sven have yellow ones but I'm not sure if I need to worry about them right now.
> 
> Thanks!



As far as I know, you don't have to complete them.  But they might disappear when the event is over.   I left some incomplete during NBC and it didn't stop me from getting all the characters, etc.


----------



## Kewz1

Thanks mmmears for the quick response!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Kewz1 said:


> Need some clarity...
> 
> Do we need to complete the "yellow" quests as well as the "blue" ones? Both Elsa and Sven have yellow ones but I'm not sure if I need to worry about them right now.
> 
> Thanks!


The yellow tasks aren't event specific. I think you'll be able to do them after the event. Even if you can't, it won't stop you from completing the event. As always focus on the blue quests, top the bottom.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *also just saw this on the main wiki page... does this mean they are going to offer this pack before the end of the event to entice those people who may not be able to finish in time?*



I really hope this is the case. I will absolutely buy Hans if I can't welcome him as he is literally the only reason i have participated in this event.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Battling Hans for the SECOND time.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

DoreyAdore said:


> Battling Hans for the SECOND time.



I'm feeling so behind. I haven't even built the Ice Palace yet.


----------



## jascm

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm feeling so behind. I haven't even built the Ice Palace yet.


I feel the same way. I was doing well but then I had to level up Elsa and her drops have been TERRIBLE. That set me a day back and no I think Hans is out of reach


----------



## mshanson3121

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm feeling so behind. I haven't even built the Ice Palace yet.



Same. Elsa is level 3, but still need to complete more Frozen tasks.  I need to upgrade Anna to level 6 to do the joint A&E task that I'm hoping will unlock the palace?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> This is just a total guess but I think it might be an Adventureland event because if you look in the costume shop you can see an Aladdin costume in the background the same way we saw Elsa's before the Frozen event was announced. Also, we have two Aladdin rides but no characters, and a lot of Adventureland rides that need the land (my Splash Mountain looks very silly in Tomorrowland right now! haha). Maybe they would use that land behind the Mother Gothel battle where you can see the pirate ship!.. We definitely all need land!
> 
> Again, total guesses, but it would be awesome so it's my hope!!
> 
> 
> 
> Battle Hans quest did arrive for me as soon as I was done with the clouds, so I think you do have to complete that one first. Good luck!!




That's an Aladdin costume????? looked more like a cast member at disneyland costume to me


----------



## mshanson3121

Oh, what on earth happened to the videos anyways?


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> That's an Aladdin costume????? looked more like a cast member at disneyland costume to me



Ah, the one behind the characters to the left does look like a cast member costume. I'm talking about on the shelves to the right of the characters (I circled it in the attached photo).


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> Ah, the one behind the characters to the left does look like a cast member costume. I'm talking about on the shelves to the right of the characters (I circled it in the attached photo).



ahhhhh I see then. that would be awesome now Im hoping for this!


----------



## supernova

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> This is just a total guess but I think it might be an Adventureland event because if you look in the costume shop you can see an Aladdin costume in the background the same way we saw Elsa's before the Frozen event was announced. Also, we have two Aladdin rides but no characters, and a lot of Adventureland rides that need the land (my Splash Mountain looks very silly in Tomorrowland right now! haha). Maybe they would use that land behind the Mother Gothel battle where you can see the pirate ship!.. We definitely all need land!
> 
> Again, total guesses, but it would be awesome so it's my hope!!



I honestly don't see us getting any expansion beyond the current board. At least for a year.  There are currently five areas left to uncurse. If they do one every two months, that takes us through to October. And the probably won't start another event immediately on the heels of Frozen.  They will leave players to finish leveling everyone up.  So maybe February. And remember that the last event didn't even open any land.  So I wouldn't hold your breath for the pirate ship.  Besides... we've already shoehorned pirate stuff into Fantasyland anyway.


----------



## supernova

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> Ah, the one behind the characters to the left does look like a cast member costume. I'm talking about on the shelves to the right of the characters (I circled it in the attached photo).





wisshhuponastar7 said:


> ahhhhh I see then. that would be awesome now Im hoping for this!


Have they really ever changed the background in that room, though?  That Prince Ali hat has been sitting there since the beginning of the costume room.  I mean, they had to put _something_ in there, right?


----------



## PhilharmagicPrincess

supernova said:


> Have they really ever changed the background in that room, though?  That Prince Ali hat has been sitting there since the beginning of the costume room.  I mean, they had to put something in there, right?



That's a really good point. I haven't been playing as long as you have, so I don't know if they have changed the room at all. I guess I'm just hoping for that Adventureland space and letting it cloud my judgement! haha


----------



## SunDial

I started the coin event after 8 hours.   Started in 9th.  Next coin collection was in 5th.  Now in 3rd.   Going to work the coins until I start Hans token collecting.    It will be fun staying in the 6th to 10th position


----------



## supernova

PhilharmagicPrincess said:


> That's a really good point. I haven't been playing as long as you have, so I don't know if they have changed the room at all. I guess I'm just hoping for that Adventureland space and letting it cloud my judgement! haha


Yes, we'll my post before that one should help crush your Adventureland dreams.  Sorry.


----------



## supernova

Someone remind me again why the hell we even have these Sleeping Beauty characters?


----------



## Aeriee

I feel so behind! These snow flakes are killing me! I work, and play whenever I have my phone and STILL don't have all the snowflakes I need! Just got the quest to build the Ice palace, but Elsa needs to be level 3 and she's only level 2 for me because of the snowflakes So aggravating! I don't see myself getting Hans /:


----------



## mmmears

Hate to say it but I agree that there won't be any real expansion any time in the near future.  With the Pirates characters stuck at Level 6 for now, and 5 areas in the current playing field that we aren't allowed to unlock, it just seems highly unlikely that they are going to open up another land.  Wish they would...


----------



## Windwaker4444

mshanson3121 said:


> So what do you think is next for DMK? What will be the next characters etc? And when on earth are we ever going to start getting some decent land opened up?


I'm hoping for Beauty and the Beast.  Some of the land that we can't use yet in Fantasyland looks like it could be used for Beauty and the Beast.  Also, isn't the movie coming out soon?


----------



## bluekirty

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm hoping for Beauty and the Beast.  Some of the land that we can't use yet in Fantasyland looks like it could be used for Beauty and the Beast.  Also, isn't the movie coming out soon?


March 17th. I could see it. It would make a good Valentine's story if they do the every two month thing. However, so far they haven't used this game to promote any upcoming Disney movie (unlike Disney Crossy Road).


----------



## Disney_Princess83

jascm said:


> I feel the same way. I was doing well but then I had to level up Elsa and her drops have been TERRIBLE. That set me a day back and no I think Hans is out of reach





mshanson3121 said:


> Same. Elsa is level 3, but still need to complete more Frozen tasks.  I need to upgrade Anna to level 6 to do the joint A&E task that I'm hoping will unlock the palace?



I'm building the ice palace now. Im hoping I won't have to level the characters up before we get to Hans, however I'm still collecting the items for Elsa and Anna just in case. I play on my iPad and as a result, I'm taking it with me everywhere I go so I can stop in and play during the day. I just really want Hans.


----------



## chelynnah

RagdollSally86 said:


> Ooh yes! It took a little longer to fix itself this time from the other time I had this happen before too. I was a little hasty to go complaining, but didn't know because it did take a bit longer than the last time this issue presented itself, and you never know. =) Thank you! P.s. - I did realize after my complaint, that it is over many days, and forgot there is plenty of time to catch up. Thanks, again!


I found it fixes itself when you collect the next coin /wish etc


----------



## Aeriee

Has anyone started collecting items for Hans yet? How difficult is he going to be?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Hate to say it but I agree that there won't be any real expansion any time in the near future.  With the Pirates characters stuck at Level 6 for now, and 5 areas in the current playing field that we aren't allowed to unlock, it just seems highly unlikely that they are going to open up another land.  Wish they would...


I didn't care much for their adding the cartoon version of live action characters to begin with.  Kinda threw things off a bit for me.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Waiting for Elsa to finish searching her Ice Palace. I have Anna, Kristoff and Olaf trying to get snowflakes to be ready for Hans. I have Anna at Level 6 (all items aside from snowflakes ready to upgrade her to 7), Elsa at Level 4, Olaf at level 4 (ready to upgrade to 5 aside from snowflakes), Kristoff at 4 and almost ready to upgrade to 5 (snowflakes and 1 Mickey Hat) and Sven at level 3 (ready to upgrade to 4 aside from snowflakes) 

Do any of the characters need to be leveled up for the upcoming battle or quests?


----------



## supernova

Ah, OK.  By "battling" Hans, they mean sending five characters off to stare at him for four hours at a time.  Got it.


----------



## FoSho7787

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Waiting for Elsa to finish searching her Ice Palace. I have Anna, Kristoff and Olaf trying to get snowflakes to be ready for Hans. I have Anna at Level 6 (all items aside from snowflakes ready to upgrade her to 7), Elsa at Level 4, Olaf at level 4 (ready to upgrade to 5 aside from snowflakes), Kristoff at 4 and almost ready to upgrade to 5 (snowflakes and 1 Mickey Hat) and Sven at level 3 (ready to upgrade to 4 aside from snowflakes)
> 
> Do any of the characters need to be leveled up for the upcoming battle or quests?


We're pretty much at the same point! I have 3hours and 41min left for Elsa to Search for those Intruders! However, I pushed Elsa to level 4 before I sent her on that quest, hopefully it doesn't bite me! She needs 16 crowns and ear tokens!  I also have been levelling people up more than past events because I don't want to deal with those item increases after the event ends... Anna is Level 8, ready for 9. Olaf is 7, Sven is 6, and Kristoff is 6. HOWEVER, I still need MOST of the items for Olaf, Sven, and Kristoff. So if Hans shares items with any of those, I may be set back.... we'll see! Keep chugging, 6 days to go and I feel like I have PLENTY of time to finish the content.  Level everyone to 10? Maybe not... :-D 
BTW, When I leveled Elsa to 4, she did her Welcome Screen again. I love when she shoots the ice up! I wish I could see Mickey's Welcome Screen again. They should put THAT in the movie theatre, since it certainly doesn't seem to be working for gems! ha ha


----------



## Sailorstar

started fighting Hans...

And for the first battle sequence my frozen characters are level

Anna : 6
Elsa : 3
Olaf : : 3
Sven : 3
Kristoff :4


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> March 17th. I could see it. It would make a good Valentine's story if they do the every two month thing. However, so far they haven't used this game to promote any upcoming Disney movie (unlike Disney Crossy Road).


That awful game board for Alice does make me wish they had just gone with the animated film instead.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

FoSho7787 said:


> We're pretty much at the same point! I have 3hours and 41min left for Elsa to Search for those Intruders! However, I pushed Elsa to level 4 before I sent her on that quest, hopefully it doesn't bite me! She needs 16 crowns and ear tokens!  I also have been levelling people up more than past events because I don't want to deal with those item increases after the event ends... Anna is Level 8, ready for 9. Olaf is 7, Sven is 6, and Kristoff is 6. HOWEVER, I still need MOST of the items for Olaf, Sven, and Kristoff. So if Hans shares items with any of those, I may be set back.... we'll see! Keep chugging, 6 days to go and I feel like I have PLENTY of time to finish the content.  Level everyone to 10? Maybe not... :-D
> BTW, When I leveled Elsa to 4, she did her Welcome Screen again. I love when she shoots the ice up! I wish I could see Mickey's Welcome Screen again. They should put THAT in the movie theatre, since it certainly doesn't seem to be working for gems! ha ha



I'm holding off leveling anyone else as I want to keep the snowflakes for Hans as they are so painful to collect. I just finished the search for intruders so sending Elsa and Anna off to the Ice Rink to face Hans for 8 hours while I'm asleep. I also still have 30 clouds to remove too, although I will finish another 10 before bedtime.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

supernova said:


> Ah, OK.  By "battling" Hans, they mean sending five characters off to stare at him for four hours at a time.  Got it.



*hey now... Anna occasionally throws a snowball at him, and i think i saw Elsa do some frosty magicy stuff once... lol *


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *hey now... Anna occasionally throws a snowball at him, and i think i saw Elsa do some frosty magicy stuff once... lol *


Yes, she throws some frosty magicy stuff, and I think I saw Sven slip on the ice.  The rest are standing around with their... wait, this is a family-safe site.  At least the Tangled battle had the characters doing stuff.  Heck, my wife's not even a Disney fan and SHE could have put together something more entertaining than this drivel.


----------



## wdwobsessed

I feel like I  Play fairly often… Usually several times a day… So I'm not quite sure why I am so far behind… I just welcomed Kristof… I'm hoping to at least get elsa before the end of the event… What triggers her?


----------



## DoreyAdore

I noticed that different things happen each time I send the five to battle Hans. Kristoff swings his lute but that only happens if I select him first. Right now, Sven is battling but he's not even on the or near the ice. He's stomping in the snow way in front of the building. Elsa is aiming her magic at Sven not Hans. I can't even see Olaf although he's supposed to be hiding under stairs and rolling out occasionally. The only one making good contact is Anna but her ammo is snow. This may sound terrible, but if I were Hans, I would have used that crossbow by now. What's he waiting for?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

wdwobsessed said:


> I feel like I  Play fairly often… Usually several times a day… So I'm not quite sure why I am so far behind… I just welcomed Kristof… I'm hoping to at least get elsa before the end of the event… What triggers her?



Another Angle. Sending Anna to search for clues to the bad weather which is a 4 hour quest.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> I noticed that different things happen each time I send the five to battle Hans. Kristoff swings his lute but that only happens if I select him first. Right now, Sven is battling but he's not even on the or near the ice. He's stomping in the snow way in front of the building. Elsa is aiming her magic at Sven not Hans. I can't even see Olaf although he's supposed to be hiding under stairs and rolling out occasionally. The only one making good contact is Anna but her ammo is snow. This may sound terrible, but if I were Hans, I would have used that crossbow by now. What's he waiting for?


For me, Olaf is standing nearby on the sidewalk, doing absolutely nothing.  I guess it's a matter of the order you send them to battle.  I'm due to end this first round at about 12:30, so I'll try to change the order for the second time and see what happens.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> For me, Olaf is standing nearby on the sidewalk, doing absolutely nothing.  I guess it's a matter of the order you send them to battle.  I'm due to end this first round at about 12:30, so I'll try to change the order for the second time and see what happens.


How's that "optimizing the game" thing working out?


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> How's that "optimizing the game" thing working out?


Like a charm.  I hardly feel their optimization efforts, what with all the expanded land, the lack of lag time when I tap the screen seven or eight times and the magic or check mark won't register, or the... oh wait.  Never mind.  B@st@rds.


----------



## hopemax

IOS game, battling Hans.  Windows game...finally welcomed Elsa.  I got up twice last night to collect tokens.  First time I needed 1 Tiara, 2 Ear Hats...only got 1 Tiara. Second time I did get the last two hats.  But I felt like "this time I'll have enough" since about 2:00 in the afternoon and it took another 12 hours.  We'll see how far I can get in this game before the event ends.  But if Elsa's tokens continue to take so long to drop, it will delay me from getting her leveled to 3 and start certain tasks.  

As for snowflake collecting, I haven't felt like I've been behind in either game.  Olaf and Kristoff are basically on Snowflake collection full-time unless they have an event task or are collecting tokens to Welcome a new character.  Once, I collect enough snowflakes for my next intended upgrade, then can collect character tokens.  Anna has been quest heavy, but when she is free she collects Snowflakes too.  I use the other characters to collect most of the character tokens.  In between snowflakes, I have the characters collect 2 bags.  If a character has a character token to earn, and also ropes, I send for a rope first, then the character token a few minutes later.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Like a charm.  I hardly feel their optimization efforts, what with all the expanded land, the lack of lag time when I tap the screen seven or eight times and the magic or check mark won't register, or the... oh wait.  Never mind.  B@st@rds.


One more quirk I just noticed - if the Frozen character battling Hans are in the wrong place during the battle, as soon as that round is done and you click on the check mark, the character runs to the correct spot before wandering off. Weird!


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> One more quirk I just noticed - if the Frozen character battling Hans are in the wrong place during the battle, as soon as that round is done and you click on the check mark, the character runs to the correct spot before wandering off. Weird!


Thanks!  Will definitely be watching for that in about 45 minutes.  I often feel that, even after all this time, they should just do away with our screen names on the game and just change us all to BetaTester1, BetaTester2, BetaTester3...


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i finally just witnessed each character do their part, they go in order counter-clockwise starting with Sven. i have to say Olaf's animation is adorable, if you haven't seen it, he slides his "butt" out to Hans and kicks him a few times in the leg.*


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i finally just witnessed each character do their part, they go in order counter-clockwise starting with Sven. i have to say Olaf's animation is adorable, if you haven't seen it, he slides his "butt" out to Hans and kicks him a few times in the leg.*


Clockwise, I've got Sven to the left, Olaf top right, then Kristoff, Anna, and Elsa.  As for animation, Sven tries to charge but slips on the ice, and then Elsa throws some snow crystals at him.  Anna is standing around holding her belt and Kristoff is standing with his hands on his hips.  If Olaf tried sliding from where he's standing, he'd have a chafed butt.


----------



## bluekirty

A little unimpressed with the task titles for each character.  In the past they each had a unique name for the task to battle the baddie, but this time they're all 'Stop Hans!'


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> A little unimpressed with the task titles for each character.  In the past they each had a unique name for the task to battle the baddie, but this time they're all 'Stop Hans!'


That's been an issue for me from the start, actually, and I'm glad someone else brought this up.  Part of my job at work is proofreading, and I have a huge issue when grammar is incorrect.  Some of these quests are present tense, some are present participle.  To me, each quest should read "Send X to..." and then each task should start with a (present tense) verb.  Plus, all these months after the Incredibles event, to still be reading "Need to be Flexible", it's insanely ridiculous.  Apparently these idiot developers passed their Programming classes, but failed College Writing 101.  Dolts.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i finally just witnessed each character do their part, they go in order counter-clockwise starting with Sven. i have to say Olaf's animation is adorable, if you haven't seen it, he slides his "butt" out to Hans and kicks him a few times in the leg.*


For my second go-around, Anna is finally holding a snowball and Christoff is standing on the ice, not the snow.  Olaf is still standing over on the sidewalk, with his view blocked by a tree.  Still no sliding.


----------



## LeCras

I'm now on the fifth and final round of the second series of Hans fights. Guessing Marshmallow will wake up after this, and hopefully I can welcome Hans not long after. I've got 16 snowflakes which will cover the welcome and perhaps even one or two level ups...


----------



## SunDial

LeCras said:


> I'm now on the fifth and final round of the second series of Hans fights. Guessing Marshmallow will wake up after this, and hopefully I can welcome Hans not long after. I've got 16 snowflakes which will cover the welcome and perhaps even one or two level ups...


I have 1 more hour and I will be finished with second series of fights.  I have 38 snowflakes.  I will use them for Hans.   I hope the epic status of the items isn't to crazy to get.


----------



## mmmears

Looks like the attractions will be on a 50% off sale tomorrow.  Is it worth it for the Kraken?  It's still so many gems, even on sale.  Opinions?


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> I have 1 more hour and I will be finished with second series of fights.  I have 38 snowflakes.  I will use them for Hans.   I hope the epic status of the items isn't to crazy to get.



Well, I'm not encouraged since they are listed as "Epic" since it seemed to take forever to get Donald's stuff and that was epic, too.    I'm on the last battle with Hans and have saved up 24 snowflakes.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Looks like the attractions will be on a 50% off sale tomorrow.  Is it worth it for the Kraken?  It's still so many gems, even on sale.  Opinions?


It's a Coin attraction during the event.  Other than that, kids don't ride it.  Which is good because as an actual ride, it would be dangerous as hell.  But it didn't play into the Pirates storyline, if I remember correctly.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Well, I'm not encouraged since they are listed as "Epic" since it seemed to take forever to get Donald's stuff and that was epic, too.    I'm on the last battle with Hans and have saved up 24 snowflakes.


Donald wasn't part of a limited time event that ends if four days.  So we have that on our side.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Donald wasn't part of a limited time event that ends if four days.  So we have that on our side.


 
Actually, that's what worried me when I saw the word "epic" together with the 4 days left.


----------



## SunDial

Well let's see how the items drop.  Have those that can get Han's items, out doing so.


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> Well let's see how the items drop.  Have those that can get Han's items, out doing so.



I'm doing the same.  Hopefully they will come back with something.

ETA: the silver chests don't give Hans' items.  Only gold and platinum.  Just opened up a gold chest and got that mining display.  Again.


----------



## mmmears

Ok.  For those of you who were wondering if you can buy Hans, the "Hans Pack" just popped up on my game.  It's a whopping $19.99 for Hans and 200 gems.


----------



## mrzrich

I was holding out on collecting coins, but, just accidentally hit one when grabbing a cloud darn it


----------



## purplejam

I hate Snowgies !!!


----------



## DoreyAdore

I just finished the second Hans battle sequence, which was quite anticlimactic. I was really expecting more from Marshmallow. Anyway, Hans needs 8 each ears and short swords along with 10 snowflakes and 25,000 shields to welcome.


----------



## fairy787

What task do I need to do to build Elsa Ice Palace?


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> I just finished the second Hans battle sequence, which was quite anticlimactic. I was really expecting more from Marshmallow. Anyway, Hans needs 8 each ears and short swords along with 10 snowflakes and 25,000 shields to welcome.


Thanks for that!


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

This is some pretty dramatic music for a stare-down.


----------



## PrincessP

To answer what is needed to build Ice Palace....
Forgot to insert quoted inquiry. Sorry!

Please correct my info if I am wrong...
Anna level 5 or 6???
Elsa level 2 or 3???

I am not sure where you are in your progress, but this is what I have done since welcoming Elsa...

*Anna & Elsa talk things out - 2 hours
*Elsa ice magic (show control)- 30 minutes
*Elsa display beauty of her abilities (ice magic beauty) - 2 hours - Elsa has to be level 2 
*Anna improves morale of kingdom - 12 hours
*Elsa shows her magic is under control -2 hours
*Elsa reversing Rime. Elsa tries to counter storm - 4 hours
* Anna & Elsa skate with citizens - 4 hours
* a new land: 1) Kristoff advice in troll knoll  ? hrs , 2) Elsa experiment with her magic ? Hrs , 3) Anna search for information ?? Hrs. I think one of these was 8 hour mission???
* build ice palace 8 hrs


----------



## PrincessP

fairy787 said:


> What task do I need to do to build Elsa Ice Palace?



See my message just above this post.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I love how attractions are discounted when most of us HAVE NO LAND on which to put more attractions.


----------



## bluekirty

DoreyAdore said:


> I love how attractions are discounted when most of us HAVE NO LAND on which to put more attractions.


There's actually plenty of land depending on how many concessions you want to have in your park.  You might need to do a rearrange of your park, though.  I have all attractions and even had room for one larger attraction if I needed it.  I rearranged my Frozen attractions because the smoke from Wandering Oaken's was blocking part of my Ice Palace. And I have 55 concessions around my park


----------



## DoreyAdore

bluekirty said:


> There's actually plenty of land depending on how many concessions you want to have in your park.  You might need to do a rearrange of your park, though.  I have all attractions and even had room for one larger attraction if I needed it.  I rearranged my Frozen attractions because the smoke from Wandering Oaken's was blocking part of my Ice Palace. And I have 55 concessions around my park


I guess my problem is that I actually (please try not to laugh) try to place at least some of the the decorations I get from chests. Silly me ")


----------



## SunDial

Ok. After 4 hours I have 2 swords and 1 ear.

Did I read somewhere on here that Olaf is supposed to get Han's items?


----------



## lmmatooki

mshanson3121 said:


> What is the benefit in holding off?


Getting into a group that isn't so competitive so you can get higher up on the leaderboard


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> I love how attractions are discounted when most of us HAVE NO LAND on which to put more attractions.


I actually just purchased the final attraction I was missing, the Magic Lamp Theater.  Took some reconfiguring and putting away unnecessary decorations, but I got it to fit. Plus I have room to spare. So as long as all available land is uncursed, you can fit everything and then some.


----------



## TeresaG

Anyone know why most of my characters aren't dropping coins in the striking gold event?  Only Buzz, Bo peep, Goofy and Pluto drop.


----------



## mmmears

I've been trying to squeeze in all the attractions and just put the concessions in the small spaces where I can't fit anything larger and I still don't think I could fit them all.  Guess there is a way to do it, though.

After 4 or 6 (can't remember now) hours of searching I have 3 ear hats and 4 swords for Hans.  So not awful but not easy either.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Just got the Kraken ride, for half off, and saw a kid on it! Oh my! Lol


----------



## RagdollSally86

TeresaG said:


> Anyone know why most of my characters aren't dropping coins in the striking gold event?  Only Buzz, Bo peep, Goofy and Pluto drop.


Yes, there are not many characters that help with coins, but Woody also has a 4 hour and Tinkerbell a 1 hour that should give them.


----------



## SunDial

TeresaG said:


> Anyone know why most of my characters aren't dropping coins in the striking gold event?  Only Buzz, Bo peep, Goofy and Pluto drop.



You are missing Woody and his 4 hour task and Tinks 1 hour task


----------



## toinettec

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *also just saw this on the main wiki page... does this mean they are going to offer this pack before the end of the event to entice those people who may not be able to finish in time?*



This offer popped up for me RIGHT after I finished the second Hans battle.  So I'm guessing they're making it available for people who have just enough time to defeat Hans but who won't have enough time left to obtain ANY of his epic items.  Because, yeesh, at $20, if you are going to have enough time to obtain even just some of his items, it might be better to wait until the last minute and compare the cost of buying just the remaining items with gems.  The combo pack offer seems to last right up until the event ends, so your options will be open the whole time.


----------



## Aeriee

toinettec said:


> This offer popped up for me RIGHT after I finished the second Hans battle.  So I'm guessing they're making it available for people who have just enough time to defeat Hans but who won't have enough time left to obtain ANY of his epic items.  Because, yeesh, at $20, if you are going to have enough time to obtain even just some of his items, it might be better to wait until the last minute and compare the cost of buying just the remaining items with gems.  The combo pack offer seems to last right up until the event ends, so your options will be open the whole time.


Sorry for having a stupid question, but I've fallen way behind and have been working a ton lately and haven't really been on the boards as much as I'd like! But are you saying we can buy Hans for $20? 

Also, do I need to complete the 150 cloud tap thingy before I can battle Hans?


----------



## bluekirty

DoreyAdore said:


> I guess my problem is that I actually (please try not to laugh) try to place at least some of the the decorations I get from chests. Silly me ")


I use plenty of decorations as well. Not all of my 5 million Lampasas, but enough to give it charm. The attractions take up the most space, but then there's a lot of space around the attractions after you place them all.

If you want to see what my Park looks like, my Game Center ID is the same as this one, bluekirty


----------



## toinettec

bluekirty said:


> If you want to see what my Park looks like, my Game Center ID is the same as this one, bluekirty



Is it still possible to add Game Center friends in ios10?  I have read that you have to do it through Messages, but that it's game-specific now, and each game has to set it up before you can use it?  I haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## toinettec

Aeriee said:


> Sorry for having a stupid question, but I've fallen way behind and have been working a ton lately and haven't really been on the boards as much as I'd like! But are you saying we can buy Hans for $20?
> 
> Also, do I need to complete the 150 cloud tap thingy before I can battle Hans?



Yes, you can buy Hans for $20, but it seems to me as if you get the offer only when you finish the second round of battles.  So, I'm at the point where I can collect Hans items, but I have the option of buying him outright instead, if it looks like I'm going to run out of time.  I plan to work diligently to avoid that outcome.  Fortunately, I have stockpiled plenty of snowflakes, and most of the activities that drop Hans items are only two or four hours long, and there are a good number of each, especially if you also have Olaf and Sven.

And yes, I think you have to finish tapping the clouds, but I can't say 100% for sure, because I already had finished with that before I finished the last character quest.


----------



## Windwaker4444

DoreyAdore said:


> One more quirk I just noticed - if the Frozen character battling Hans are in the wrong place during the battle, as soon as that round is done and you click on the check mark, the character runs to the correct spot before wandering off. Weird!


This happened to me too.  Elsa faces the wrong way sometimes when I log in.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Looks like the attractions will be on a 50% off sale tomorrow.  Is it worth it for the Kraken?  It's still so many gems, even on sale.  Opinions?


The Kraken offers gold coins.  I'm glad I bought it last time they had it 50 off.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Ok.  For those of you who were wondering if you can buy Hans, the "Hans Pack" just popped up on my game.  It's a whopping $19.99 for Hans and 200 gems.


19.99????  Seriously!?!?!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I actually just purchased the final attraction I was missing, the Magic Lamp Theater.  Took some reconfiguring and putting away unnecessary decorations, but I got it to fit. Plus I have room to spare. So as long as all available land is uncursed, you can fit everything and then some.


The magic lamp theater is really big.  The only attraction I don' t have is Wall E's house.  Is it worth it?


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Thanks!  Will definitely be watching for that in about 45 minutes.  I often feel that, even after all this time, they should just do away with our screen names on the game and just change us all to BetaTester1, BetaTester2, BetaTester3...


Ha ha ha ha ha.  Hilarious post!!!!!!  So true!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> The magic lamp theater is really big.  The only attraction I don' t have is Wall E's house.  Is it worth it?



It is!  I have it and it was hard to place.  Looks like the Kraken is really big, too.  I've been squishing everything together but still can't see how it will all fit, especially if they add another attraction and don't give us more space.  I was hoping to get all the Frozen stuff to fit into 2 lands in my Tomorrowland, but right now it's taking up 3.  That rink is so darn huge.


----------



## SunDial

toinettec said:


> Yes, you can buy Hans for $20, but it seems to me as if you get the offer only when you finish the second round of battles.  So, I'm at the point where I can collect Hans items, but I have the option of buying him outright instead, if it looks like I'm going to run out of time.  I plan to work diligently to avoid that outcome.  Fortunately, I have stockpiled plenty of snowflakes, and most of the activities that drop Hans items are only two or four hours long, and there are a good number of each, especially if you also have Olaf and Sven.
> 
> And yes, I think you have to finish tapping the clouds, but I can't say 100% for sure, because I already had finished with that before I finished the last character quest.



What level does Olaf need to be at to help collect items?  I have him at level 3 now


----------



## toinettec

SunDial said:


> What level does Olaf need to be at to help collect items?  I have him at level 3 now



Level 6, and only if you also have Sven at Level 4.  The activity is "Got Your Nose".  Sven can get Hans's short sword by himself at Level 2.


----------



## hopemax

So after finally collecting all of Elsa's hats at 2:40 AM last night to Welcome her, I finally got enough hats to get her to level 2.  All my collections from 9AM - 6PM got me a total of 1 hat.  I have enough snowflakes to get her to 3 already because of how many cycles it took to get her to 2.  Most of my characters had absolutely nothing to do except wait for Kristoff, Minnie, Prince Charming and Mickey to possibly pop out hats (Anna was on her 12 hr task, and I don't have Sven) so Olaf was just snowflaking away.

I do not have much hope of finishing this in my Windows game, let alone even get to the point where I even have an option to buy Hans (not that I would after how frustrating this has been, because I had the gall to not haul around my laptop while away for the first 3 days Elsa was open). At 211 gems, so I'm not sure I'll be able to get Sven either.

IOS game, just waiting for the last round of the first Hans battles to finish in about a half hour.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I'm thinking with the quick reset seeming to be patched out, and only on the plan B quest with little over 4 days left I might not make it to welcoming Hans D:


----------



## jennstew

I am new to this game, started about a week before the frozen event. I am wondering if any of the 50% off attractions are must haves that I should definitely get now or do I use my gems for Pluto and his house?


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> The magic lamp theater is really big.  The only attraction I don' t have is Wall E's house.  Is it worth it?


It isn't a coin attraction, so it doesn't help in that regard.  The only upside I have found is that I am able to send Wall-E and EVE off on 24 hour tasks and not have to worry about either for the day.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> 19.99????  Seriously!?!?!


And there will still be fools who pay it.


----------



## shaynar

Just a thought:

Those of us on this board play regularly - probably more than regularly. Sometimes (when collecting bags and ropes) I'm on the game every 6 minutes. And yet, many of us, on this board, will not be able to complete this event. I haven't even started battling Hans the first time. And I've been on top of this game.

My experience with the Incredible event - I played ALL the time, defeated syndrome, but missed out on getting him by 2 hats. 
NBC - I had to miss 2 days of play, barely even got Sally. 

How do the developers expect a "normal" player to get far enough into an event to make it worthwhile?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

So far for Hans, I have 1 sword and 2 hats. Just for the fun of it, I checked to see how many gems would be needed to buy him at this point. The answer is 394 gems. The price for 500 gems is 19.99, but for Hans you get an additional 200. So the price is not as outrageous as I originally thought.


----------



## mshanson3121

lmmatooki said:


> Getting into a group that isn't so competitive so you can get higher up on the leaderboard



I didn't know there were different groups! I just thought it was all players lumped together. How long do you hold off?


----------



## mshanson3121

shaynar said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> Those of us on this board play regularly - probably more than regularly. Sometimes (when collecting bags and ropes) I'm on the game every 6 minutes. And yet, many of us, on this board, will not be able to complete this event. I haven't even started battling Hans the first time. And I've been on top of this game.
> 
> How do the developers expect a "normal" player to get far enough into an event to make it worthwhile?



This. I'm a SAHM mom anyways, so I have more time than most to play, but that said, we homeschool and are on the road to doctors regularly, so it's not like I can just sit and play whenever. However, DH is home on Christmas break, so I've had more time to be a little more faithful to the game, and yeah... I just finished building the castle. I have 3 jobs to do which I'm assuming have to be completed before Hans is even opened up. I doubt I'll get him. I also won't come close to getting Minnie's costume. I really feel like they didn't take Christmas into account.  But not only that, they just created too much to do.


----------



## Huck Finn

shaynar said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> Those of us on this board play regularly - probably more than regularly. Sometimes (when collecting bags and ropes) I'm on the game every 6 minutes. And yet, many of us, on this board, will not be able to complete this event. I haven't even started battling Hans the first time. And I've been on top of this game.
> 
> My experience with the Incredible event - I played ALL the time, defeated syndrome, but missed out on getting him by 2 hats.
> NBC - I had to miss 2 days of play, barely even got Sally.
> 
> How do the developers expect a "normal" player to get far enough into an event to make it worthwhile?




The drops for Elsa have slowed everything down for progressing through the event. Play like crazy but only recently found this board. Totally agree with shaynar.


----------



## heatherwith3

shaynar said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> Those of us on this board play regularly - probably more than regularly. Sometimes (when collecting bags and ropes) I'm on the game every 6 minutes. And yet, many of us, on this board, will not be able to complete this event. I haven't even started battling Hans the first time. And I've been on top of this game.
> 
> My experience with the Incredible event - I played ALL the time, defeated syndrome, but missed out on getting him by 2 hats.
> NBC - I had to miss 2 days of play, barely even got Sally.
> 
> How do the developers expect a "normal" player to get far enough into an event to make it worthwhile?



I was thinking about this yesterday.  Since it's Christmas break, I've been playing a lot (except during family gatherings of course.) I've also spent money on Sven and Olaf.  I still may not be able to welcome Hans.  I'm not a robot, and I do actually need sleep at night!   I think they need to consider not everyone can devote hours and hours to the game.  

(I didn't get Syndrome either, and I bought Frozone.  I finished the NBC event, but that was hairy for a while.)


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Huck Finn said:


> The drops for Elsa have slowed everything down for progressing through the event. Play like crazy but only recently found this board. Totally agree with shaynar.


The drops for Elsa are pretty frustrating.  I didn't have much of an issue welcoming her, but my goodness it took FOREVER to get to level 2.  I have her sitting at level 3, where she will stay probably until after the event.  I'm almost done with the first battle with Hans, and it felt like it took a lifetime to get this far.  This event has been more frustrating to me than the other two.


----------



## Quellman

jennstew said:


> I am new to this game, started about a week before the frozen event. I am wondering if any of the 50% off attractions are must haves that I should definitely get now or do I use my gems for Pluto and his house?



Pluto and his house are pretty useful.  During coin events both can generate coins.  I would recommend them first as a new player.  As pluto levels up he also helps getting tokens for the other Fab5 Main Mickey Characters.  This can be useful in speeding up progress, especially with Donald Duck.


----------



## SunDial

mshanson3121 said:


> I didn't know there were different groups! I just thought it was all players lumped together. How long do you hold off?



I will go anywhere from 4 hours to almost a day depending on the length of the game.   This coin game I started about 12 hours into it and went right to 9th.  By the 4th coin collection I was in 1st.   Now I am staying in 6th/7th while collecting Hans items.  The 50 coins are better than the stand for 1st thru 5th. 

Also after 16 hours from welcoming Hans I now have 4 swords and 4 ears.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Im almost finished the first Hans battle so I really hopeful I will be able to welcome Hans. I'm pleased to hear purchasing him is an option if I can get far enough. 

Also, is there any rides worth purchasing at 50% off? I already have Plutos house however I have 1400 gems so I will consider buying a few if they spare worth it. I still haven't welcomed Aurora/Phillip so wondering if the Spinning Wheel will help?


----------



## aussiebill10

Finally defeated Hans now sending every one off to get his items already have heaps of snowflakes stockpiled 
It's too bad some of the characters needed for coin challenge are also needed for Hans items I have been 38th for most of the day but always about 9 coins behind getting into 30th so think will just aim to get Hans items


----------



## wdwobsessed

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Another Angle. Sending Anna to search for clues to the bad weather which is a 4 hour quest.




 I do not see that quest ???


----------



## go oilers go

supernova said:


> And there will still be fools who pay it.


Here in Canada, or at least on my pop up, Hans is $27.99!  Yikes!


----------



## chelynnah

hopemax said:


> IOS game, battling Hans.  Windows game...finally welcomed Elsa.  I got up twice last night to collect tokens.  First time I needed 1 Tiara, 2 Ear Hats...only got 1 Tiara. Second time I did get the last two hats.  But I felt like "this time I'll have enough" since about 2:00 in the afternoon and it took another 12 hours.  We'll see how far I can get in this game before the event ends.  But if Elsa's tokens continue to take so long to drop, it will delay me from getting her leveled to 3 and start certain tasks.
> 
> As for snowflake collecting, I haven't felt like I've been behind in either game.  Olaf and Kristoff are basically on Snowflake collection full-time unless they have an event task or are collecting tokens to Welcome a new character.  Once, I collect enough snowflakes for my next intended upgrade, then can collect character tokens.  Anna has been quest heavy, but when she is free she collects Snowflakes too.  I use the other characters to collect most of the character tokens.  In between snowflakes, I have the characters collect 2 bags.  If a character has a character token to earn, and also ropes, I send for a rope first, then the character token a few minutes later.


That's exactly my strategy formsnowflakes until th Hans battle arrived.  Once I've got him welcomed I'll go back to it.  I didn't have any trouble keeping my mad snowflakes filled while doing this


----------



## Kewz1

I'm in the process of tapping on those $@&! clouds. 

Adding my two cents...I didn't have a problem welcome Elsa but I'm also playing all the time.

All. The. Time. 

I have that luxury though but my husband and college-aged daughter have had a rough time. Neither will most likely get Hans. As others have said, I don't think the developers took into consideration the holidays or that people simply have lives that don't allow for 24/7 gaming. 

Back to tapping...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And there will still be fools who pay it.



And if they do (which they will) the game developers will get even more greedy and will make it even harder to get all the characters next time.  They were already greedy in putting 2 gem characters into this round.  I am not sure it's possible to finish this without Olaf and/or Sven in time.



shaynar said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> Those of us on this board play regularly - probably more than regularly. Sometimes (when collecting bags and ropes) I'm on the game every 6 minutes. And yet, many of us, on this board, will not be able to complete this event. I haven't even started battling Hans the first time. And I've been on top of this game.
> 
> My experience with the Incredible event - I played ALL the time, defeated syndrome, but missed out on getting him by 2 hats.
> NBC - I had to miss 2 days of play, barely even got Sally.
> 
> How do the developers expect a "normal" player to get far enough into an event to make it worthwhile?



Not sure it's possible.  I am most of the way to getting Hans' items, so no personal complaint from me on this front.  I'm pretty sure I will get him (unless I don't get another hat in the next 3 days).  But I had to get 2 gem characters to get to this place.  I'll make an unpopular statement and say that they want it this way.  They want your $20 and are putting time pressure to get it.    It's making me like this game less and less each time something like this happens.  I don't play at night, don't play ALL day, but I do have more time to play than others.  There are complaints on the FB page that people still don't even have Elsa at this point.


----------



## LeCras

Two short swords away from welcoming Hans...


----------



## AJ1983

Second round of tapping clouds for me here now. Hoping I will get to welcome Hans but not looking good. Hopefully I will have enough to purchase remaining items if need be (I just like to have the complete set). The Canadian price for him is too rich for my blood


----------



## toinettec

Okay, I'm in the process of welcoming Hans.  With both Olaf and Sven, it took me a little less than a day to accumulate all his items, starting off with all the snowflakes beforehand.  So, even with purchasing the two premium characters (with saved-up gems, rather than cash), and playing all the freaking time, including some waking up in the middle of the night (I'm doggedly competitive about the mini-events), I still managed to finish this event with only just under four days to go.  I don't think it would be possible for anyone who didn't play way too much or who hadn't been playing long enough to amass a bunch of gems.  I disapprove. I'll also point out that, while Oogie Boogie has had some limited utility during this event, otherwise he's pretty useless, and Syndrome was useless from the day I got him.  I anticipate that, after we've gone to all the effort and/or possibly expense, that Hans will be fairly worthless, too.


----------



## Aeriee

I'm so stuck! I JUST started the first Hans battle (I work a retail job full time in the holidays) and I just don't have as much time to play as I did the the NBC event. I have every character but Syndrome because i was not a big player when the incredibles event started and did not really know how the events worked (that is when I discovered this board). So since then I said I'd somehow make it to get every character. I know I will not be getting Hans, but $20?!?! That's steep for an app game! But do I also want to break my collection? Tough choice..


----------



## mmmears

I'm welcoming Hans now.  Like toinettec said, I find Syndrome to be pretty useless (and frankly all the NBC characters have been that way for me) so I'm not sure how much it's worth it to get him.  I don't like to positively reinforce their greed by spending lots of money on this app.    That said, getting his items wasn't as hard as getting Elsa's (for me, anyway) since the tasks are shorter, so you have more chances to collect it all.  It took me less than 24 hours to get Hans' items (with Sven and Olaf) and I did not play overnight at all.


----------



## toinettec

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Im almost finished the first Hans battle so I really hopeful I will be able to welcome Hans. I'm pleased to hear purchasing him is an option if I can get far enough.
> 
> Also, is there any rides worth purchasing at 50% off? I already have Plutos house however I have 1400 gems so I will consider buying a few if they spare worth it. I still haven't welcomed Aurora/Phillip so wondering if the Spinning Wheel will help?



Long-term, the rides most worth buying are the ones that drop coins, the more frequently, the better.  I think of gems spent on them as an investment toward winning more gems in the future.  The Mad Tea Party is also somewhat worthwhile, in that it occasionally drops Donald items, and I recommend this only because Donald items are possibly the biggest pain in the whole game.  Aurora's Spinning Wheel is nice, in that it makes collecting pennants for the Tangled characters and spinning wheels for the Sleeping Beauty characters as easy as collecting the balloons for the Mickey characters, but that's still just a side benefit, because it drops coins -hourly-.  Really, it's all about the coins.


----------



## tweeter

I found my last cloud. Now I'm starting the battle with Hans for the second time. There may be hope for me for welcoming Hans after all.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

toinettec said:


> Yes, you can buy Hans for $20, but it seems to me as if you get the offer only when you finish the second round of battles.  So, I'm at the point where I can collect Hans items, but I have the option of buying him outright instead, if it looks like I'm going to run out of time.  I plan to work diligently to avoid that outcome.  Fortunately, I have stockpiled plenty of snowflakes, and most of the activities that drop Hans items are only two or four hours long, and there are a good number of each, especially if you also have Olaf and Sven.
> 
> And yes, I think you have to finish tapping the clouds, but I can't say 100% for sure, because I already had finished with that before I finished the last character quest.[/QUOTE





mmmears said:


> I'm welcoming Hans now.  Like toinettec said, I find Syndrome to be pretty useless (and frankly all the NBC characters have been that way for me) so I'm not sure how much it's worth it to get him.  I don't like to positively reinforce their greed by spending lots of money on this app.    That said, getting his items wasn't as hard as getting Elsa's (for me, anyway) since the tasks are shorter, so you have more chances to collect it all.  It took me less than 24 hours to get Hans' items (with Sven and Olaf) and I did not play overnight at all.



Have y'all not have success with Sally dropping Elsa crowns and Jack dropping lutes? Some of my fastest level ups for Elsa & Kristoff have definetely been helped by those two


----------



## toinettec

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Have y'all not have success with Sally dropping Elsa crowns and Jack dropping lutes? Some of my fastest level ups for Elsa & Kristoff have definetely been helped by those two



Sally and Jack, yes.  It's the final villain characters that are comparatively worthless.  I'm guessing that, since Gameloft knows that most average players -won't- get the pinnacle characters, they don't want to give an unfair advantage to the ones that do. But it makes the achievement sort of hollow.


----------



## supernova

shaynar said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> Those of us on this board play regularly - probably more than regularly. Sometimes (when collecting bags and ropes) I'm on the game every 6 minutes. And yet, many of us, on this board, will not be able to complete this event. I haven't even started battling Hans the first time. And I've been on top of this game.
> 
> My experience with the Incredible event - I played ALL the time, defeated syndrome, but missed out on getting him by 2 hats.
> NBC - I had to miss 2 days of play, barely even got Sally.
> 
> How do the developers expect a "normal" player to get far enough into an event to make it worthwhile?


By paying $19.99, aparently. Alas..


----------



## mmmears

Now that I have Hans, there seem to be no "blue" quests (unless maybe I need to level him up a bit).  So all I am seeing is a bunch of "yellow" quests which I think I can ignore or play as I choose, and the snowgies which are still blue.  Does this mean I'm sort of done with the event?


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> Now that I have Hans, there seem to be no "blue" quests (unless maybe I need to level him up a bit).  So all I am seeing is a bunch of "yellow" quests which I think I can ignore or play as I choose, and the snowgies which are still blue.  Does this mean I'm sort of done with the event?


Yes.  Snowgies will be blue until the event ends.  I'd focus on leveling up, not quests.  This way when the event ends and the requirements to level up increase you won't have to deal with it.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Has anyone posted which characters can get Hans' items? trying to plan ahead for when my last battle finishes


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I'll make an unpopular statement and say that they want it this way.  They want your $20 and are putting time pressure to get it.    It's making me like this game less and less each time something like this happens.  I don't play at night, don't play ALL day, but I do have more time to play than others.  There are complaints on the FB page that people still don't even have Elsa at this point.



The last part of your statement, sort of makes it hard for them to get the $20 though.  If people can't even get to the point where the option to buy Hans is opened, then they can't get people's money.  So I am hoping they can pull stats from the game to see how many people accomplished what and decide to extend the event a few more days.  So I am continuing to press hard in my Windows game.  Elsa's drops from 2-3 are going better.  Not enough to make me feel confident I can finish battling Hans yet though, so I probably can't get to the point of having the option to spend $20.

Truth be told, if my problem were on my IOS account and not my Windows account, I would probably just buy him.  Only because we still have money in the iTunes account from the class-action lawsuit about e-book prices.  I don't consider that real money.  I will not buy him in my Windows game, even if I get to the option.   I am considering spending $1.99 to buy the cheapest gem pack.  I think I'm going to get around 238ish gems, so very close to get Sven.  Plus, in my Windows game, ads are loading every time I go into the game.  So if I tab out to check this thread, and tab back...another ad.  I tab out a lot, so I get the ad a lot.  It may be worth the small purchase to make. that. stop.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> Yes.  Snowgies will be blue until the event ends.  I'd focus on leveling up, not quests.  This way when the event ends and the requirements to level up increase you won't have to deal with it.



Yeah, that's my plan for now.  It worked for the other two events, at least.  



wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Has anyone posted which characters can get Hans' items? trying to plan ahead for when my last battle finishes



Other than the 5 Frozen characters, Bo Peep & Woody can help with the sword/dagger and Mickey & Minnie (in costume), Mike W and Sulley can all go looking for the ear hats.  It's listed in detail on the wiki.  Hope this helps!


----------



## hopemax

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Has anyone posted which characters can get Hans' items? trying to plan ahead for when my last battle finishes



From the Wiki: 

Lots of Frozen characters, who I assume will be busy and can't start early.

Swords
Oogie -2 hr - Buggy Treats (His only blue task)
Bo Peep + Woody - 4 hr - My Favorite Cowboy

Hats 
Mike - 4 hr - Check on Laugh Floor
Sulley - 4 hr - Laugh it Up (His only blue task)
Mickey + Minnie - 2 hr - Mistletoe (requires Holiday Minnie)


----------



## Huck Finn

After the event ends, will the Snowgies still be around to get snowflakes?


----------



## wdwobsessed

Could someone please please tell me what to do to unlock Elsa… I play the game multiple times per day I have Olaf, Anna, Kristof and Sven ...  i'm sending them on all the missions and trying to level them up as quick as I can… But still Elsa has not unlocked    

Help!!!


----------



## hopemax

wdwobsessed said:


> Could someone please please tell me what to do to unlock Elsa… I play the game multiple times per day I have Olaf, Anna, Kristof and Sven ...  i'm sending them on all the missions and trying to level them up as quick as I can… But still Elsa has not unlocked
> 
> Help!!!



Anna has a Level 5 Quest called "Another Angle."  Previous to that is a joint task for Anna (Level 4) & Kristoff (Level 3)

What quests are listed for you?


----------



## bluekirty

Huck Finn said:


> After the event ends, will the Snowgies still be around to get snowflakes?


I hope not.  Actually,  I'd like the Snowgies just because they are cute, but I hope we don't have to use them to get snowflakes and instead they become like every other common item.


----------



## hopemax

bluekirty said:


> I hope not.  Actually,  I'd like the Snowgies just because they are cute, but I hope we don't have to use them to get snowflakes and instead they become like every other common item.



Maybe, they could have a Capture Snowgie task which shows the current animation, but without the steps of getting the bags/ropes first.


----------



## Speechphi

Quellman said:


> Pluto and his house are pretty useful.  During coin events both can generate coins.  I would recommend them first as a new player.  As pluto levels up he also helps getting tokens for the other Fab5 Main Mickey Characters.  This can be useful in speeding up progress, especially with Donald Duck.



I'm new too...started just a week ago. I gave in & bought some gems so I could get Pluto & Olaf (although so far Olaf only goes on 6 min walks...whatever). I don't have a ton of gems, but enough for Pluto's house or one of the "special" 50% attractions. Is there a bigger benefit to having Pluto's house vs. the Toy Soldier Parachute drop or Fantasia Gardens? They all produce coins, etc.

Also, will I get anything from having these winter shields after the winter event ends in a few days? I have almost 6000 & have no idea what I'm supposed to do with them.

Thank you


----------



## Quellman

Speechphi said:


> I'm new too...started just a week ago. I gave in & bought some gems so I could get Pluto & Olaf (although so far Olaf only goes on 6 min walks...whatever). I don't have a ton of gems, but enough for Pluto's house or one of the "special" 50% attractions. Is there a bigger benefit to having Pluto's house vs. the Toy Soldier Parachute drop or Fantasia Gardens? They all produce coins, etc.
> 
> Also, will I get anything from having these winter shields after the winter event ends in a few days? I have almost 6000 & have no idea what I'm supposed to do with them.
> 
> Thank you


Going a little off memory here.  I don't have Fantasia Gardens nor parachute drop.  But their coin time for both is longer than Plutos house, which is an hour.  I am pretty sure the gardens DO NOT help with any tokens, but Pluto's house has some tasks that do.  Fantasia Gardens is also available from gold and platinum chests (which CAN be found sitting around the park, which means you DONT have to spend gems for that).  

The shields act as magic when you are upgrading characters and and can used to purchase certain decorations and attractions from the shop.  Generally at the end of an event the currency is then converted to gems at a rate of 2,000 - 4,000 shields per gem.  (I can't remember which).


----------



## supernova

Speechphi said:


> Also, will I get anything from having these winter shields after the winter event ends in a few days? I have almost 6000 & have no idea what I'm supposed to do with them.
> 
> Thank you



With past events, special currency converted over to gems, capping the total at 40, I believe.


----------



## Speechphi

Quellman said:


> Going a little off memory here.  I don't have Fantasia Gardens nor parachute drop.  But their coin time for both is longer than Plutos house, which is an hour.  I am pretty sure the gardens DO NOT help with any tokens, but Pluto's house has some tasks that do.  Fantasia Gardens is also available from gold and platinum chests (which CAN be found sitting around the park, which means you DONT have to spend gems for that).
> 
> The shields act as magic when you are upgrading characters and and can used to purchase certain decorations and attractions from the shop.  Generally at the end of an event the currency is then converted to gems at a rate of 2,000 - 4,000 shields per gem.  (I can't remember which).





supernova said:


> With past events, special currency converted over to gems, capping the total at 40, I believe.



Thank you


----------



## liljc

Got Hans to level 3 and he's off on some 12 hour quest so I think I'll spend the rest of the day with Olaf, Kristoff, and Anna going non-stop gathering snowflakes.   Poor Elsa has been  ready and waiting to go to level 6 for a few days now but I wanted everybody available to get Han's items.


----------



## wdwobsessed

hopemax said:


> Anna has a Level 5 Quest called "Another Angle."  Previous to that is a joint task for Anna (Level 4) & Kristoff (Level 3)
> 
> What quests are listed for you?


 I do not have the "another angle" task listed.  

 I just leveled her up to level five  and it's still not there


----------



## hopemax

wdwobsessed said:


> I do not have the "another angle" task listed.
> 
> I just leveled her up to level five  and it's still not there



What quests DO you have?  If you don't have that one you probably have more quests to finish first.  It looks like there were 7 Primary quests between Welcoming Kristoff and Welcoming Elsa and a bunch of side quests..

Also, there is a difference between Quest Names (the things that are on the left accompanied by Blue background Character Pics) and Task Names (what shows up when you click on a character and need to choose something for them to do).  The task name that accompanies the quest is actually called "Search For Clues."  But if you haven't been prompted to do the QUEST, even if you do the task it won't count.


----------



## wdwobsessed

hopemax said:


> What quests DO you have?  If you don't have that one you probably have more quests to finish first.  It looks like there were 7 Primary quests between Welcoming Kristoff and Welcoming Elsa and a bunch of side quests..
> 
> Also, there is a difference between Quest Names (the things that are on the left accompanied by Blue background Character Pics) and Task Names (what shows up when you click on a character and need to choose something for them to do).  The task name that accompanies the quest is actually called "Search For Clues."  But if you haven't been prompted to do the QUEST, even if you do the task it won't count.



Right I don't have a "task" named that. 

I just sent them off on a one hour task. Kristof and Anna together to "explore" I haven't done that task yet I'm hoping that will trigger the another angle quest


----------



## hopemax

wdwobsessed said:


> Right I don't have a "task" named that.
> 
> I just sent them off on a one hour task. Kristof and Anna together to "explore" I haven't done that task yet I'm hoping that will trigger the another angle quest



I still don't know where you are in the Quest line.  There is a TWO hour task for Kristoff and Anna to do which helps you get closer to Elsa, but not a one hour one.


----------



## ArielDreams

shaynar said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> Those of us on this board play regularly - probably more than regularly. Sometimes (when collecting bags and ropes) I'm on the game every 6 minutes. And yet, many of us, on this board, will not be able to complete this event. I haven't even started battling Hans the first time. And I've been on top of this game.
> 
> My experience with the Incredible event - I played ALL the time, defeated syndrome, but missed out on getting him by 2 hats.
> NBC - I had to miss 2 days of play, barely even got Sally.
> 
> How do the developers expect a "normal" player to get far enough into an event to make it worthwhile?



Totally agree with all of this!!! I have been playing constantly (a teacher with the whole week off) but am afraid I might fall short again. The thing that annoys me most is that I waited at least 4 days with nothing to do while waiting for Elsa to unlock. I wish they'd just let you play straight through!


----------



## supernova

By 10:00 this evening, I will have defeated Hans.  Hopefully the game prompts you to immediately welcome him.  I've had all five characters ready to level up now for about three days, but I didn't want to make any foolish moves while waiting to start this unending battle thing.  After they prompt me to welcome Hans, I will keep my eye on the snowflakes and see which character makes the most sense to level up.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> By 10:00 this evening, I will have defeated Hans.  Hopefully the game prompts you to immediately welcome him.  I've had all five characters ready to level up now for about three days, but I didn't want to make any foolish moves while waiting to start this unending battle thing.  After they prompt me to welcome Hans, I will keep my eye on the snowflakes and see which character makes the most sense to level up.



Yes, it's immediate.  No quests or clouds in between the final battle and the quest to welcome him.  You should have plenty of time.


----------



## mshanson3121

So what are the tasks that lead up to battling Hans? I'm currently doing the cloud job (30 left), Olaf and Sven are off on a 12 hour romp and Anna and Elsa are off to the rink to face Hans. What's next?


----------



## lmmatooki

shaynar said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> Those of us on this board play regularly - probably more than regularly. Sometimes (when collecting bags and ropes) I'm on the game every 6 minutes. And yet, many of us, on this board, will not be able to complete this event. I haven't even started battling Hans the first time. And I've been on top of this game.
> 
> My experience with the Incredible event - I played ALL the time, defeated syndrome, but missed out on getting him by 2 hats.
> NBC - I had to miss 2 days of play, barely even got Sally.
> 
> How do the developers expect a "normal" player to get far enough into an event to make it worthwhile?


I'm in the same boat, this is the first time I might not be able to get Hans or even get to the battle. I am just now getting Elsa's Palace and I have been working pretty hard at this game and the only reason I could catch up was because I have been really sick but I usually play quite regularly.


----------



## lmmatooki

mshanson3121 said:


> I didn't know there were different groups! I just thought it was all players lumped together. How long do you hold off?


I held off for longer than a day and then accidentally pressed one attraction with it but I have been high up on the leaderboard the whole time!


----------



## DoreyAdore

lmmatooki said:


> I held off for longer than a day and then accidentally pressed one attraction with it but I have been high up on the leaderboard the whole time!


I tapped on a gold coin within the first hour of the event and I'm at number six on my board. I seriously think the administrators of the game have established more leader boards for these events.


----------



## hopemax

mshanson3121 said:


> So what are the tasks that lead up to battling Hans? I'm currently doing the cloud job (30 left), Olaf and Sven are off on a 12 hour romp and Anna and Elsa are off to the rink to face Hans. What's next?



It sounds like you are at Royal Intrigue (8hr).  

Which leaves: Plan B ( 2 hr Anna + Elsa), The Plan Comes Together (4 hr Anna + Kristoff) then Hans Battle #1


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> It isn't a coin attraction, so it doesn't help in that regard.  The only upside I have found is that I am able to send Wall-E and EVE off on 24 hour tasks and not have to worry about either for the day.


You have to admit, the twelve hour "Lightning Magnet" animation is entertaining ("


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yes, it's immediate.  No quests or clouds in between the final battle and the quest to welcome him.  You should have plenty of time.


Thanks!  45 minutes to go, then.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> You have to admit, the twelve hour "Lightning Magnet" animation is entertaining ("


It was. Until about the 435th time....


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> It isn't a coin attraction, so it doesn't help in that regard.  The only upside I have found is that I am able to send Wall-E and EVE off on 24 hour tasks and not have to worry about either for the day.


Thx.  I'll probably breakdown and get it to be complete.


----------



## bookgirl

Well it's beginning to look like I will not get to battle Hans. My tokens have quit dropping.

It's annoying me but I'm going to keep going so i can continue to build up my stockpile of Magic.  I have a few charecters to level up once this challenge is over.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> By 10:00 this evening, I will have defeated Hans.  Hopefully the game prompts you to immediately welcome him.  I've had all five characters ready to level up now for about three days, but I didn't want to make any foolish moves while waiting to start this unending battle thing.  After they prompt me to welcome Hans, I will keep my eye on the snowflakes and see which character makes the most sense to level up.



It took about 28 hours for me to collect the items needed to start the one hour welcoming of Hans.


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> I tapped on a gold coin within the first hour of the event and I'm at number six on my board. I seriously think the administrators of the game have established more leader boards for these events.



Me, too.  I didn't mean to tap on it, but I did by mistake, and I am still pretty high up (shifts between 5 and 9 during the day).  A while back I could never, ever get so close to the top of a leaderboard.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else find the animation for the end of the event (after you defeat Hans and Marshmallow) just a bit anti-climactic?


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> It took about 28 hours for me to collect the items needed to start the one hour welcoming of Hans.


Thanks!  Sounds like a fair assessment.  I finished the final battle at 10, and started everyone off on collecting his items overnight.  For my 8 hours of trouble, I got three daggers and one set of ears.  Sent everyone off again just now, so let's see what happens.


----------



## aussiebill10

Was lucky with Hans welcome took under 24 hrs Elsa and Anna gave nothing each time at least getting to level 2 took less than 2 hrs now he is I a 6hr quest


----------



## DoreyAdore

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  I didn't mean to tap on it, but I did by mistake, and I am still pretty high up (shifts between 5 and 9 during the day).  A while back I could never, ever get so close to the top of a leaderboard.


I'm convinced that the majority of the people in the top 25 of my leaderboard live on the other side of the world. Every night I'm at number 6 or so but when I get up the next morning I drop to about 35.


----------



## lmmatooki

Starting the battle with Hans now, I have Sven and Olaf. Hoping I might be able to make it to welcome him. I am cutting it pretty close!


----------



## PrincessP

Thinking of purchasing Wall-E's house. Could anyone tell me if it will fit in the $350k Tomorrowland area to the right of space mountain, along with the Incredibles Obstacle course?  I was finally able to move the Incredibles stuff into that area, and I do not want to move it out if I get Wall-E's house.


----------



## DoreyAdore

PrincessP said:


> Thinking of purchasing Wall-E's house. Could anyone tell me if it will fit in the $350k Tomorrowland area to the right of space mountain, along with the Incredibles Obstacle course?  I was finally able to move the Incredibles stuff into that area, and I do not want to move it out if I get Wall-E's house.


Well, Wall-E's house is 11x11 squares if that helps. I was going to try it out for you but my Obstacle Course has a character in it. You can always click on buying it, try to place it, and if it doesn't fit you can click the red x and it won't charge you for the attraction. It has to be placed for you to be charged.


----------



## brigeet

I am nearly done welcoming Hans. It took about 22 hours to get his tokens ( I had saved Snowflakes ahead of time). so how much of this event currency should I save to hopefully convert to gems when it's over? I have 90,000+ shields but i think I would rather have the rubies than level everyone up over this weekend because rubies are so hard to get, especially when you refuse to spend money on this game. I have spent money once, since I started playing, and it was to buy Sven.


----------



## Nurse Sully

I got Elsa's Palace and now I am happy. I am not really interested in Hans and realistically I never thought I'd get him with the Holidays and work anyway. The same thing happened with me and the Nightmare Before Christmas Event with Oogie Boogie.


----------



## Jhondy210

Ugh, I'm only finishing up the third round of the second battle. I'm really hoping to get Hans but I think it is going to be a close! I have both Olaf and Sven. I can't imagine anyone being able to get Hans without having Olaf and Sven.


----------



## Pheran

Jhondy210 said:


> Ugh, I'm only finishing up the third round of the second battle. I'm really hoping to get Hans but I think it is going to be a close! I have both Olaf and Sven. I can't imagine anyone being able to get Hans without having Olaf and Sven.



We are in exactly the same place.  I'm also hoping to get Hans but it's going to be tight.  And I agree, I have no idea how you would ever finish this without the premium characters.


----------



## PrincessP

DoreyAdore said:


> Well, Wall-E's house is 11x11 squares if that helps. I was going to try it out for you but my Obstacle Course has a character in it. You can always click on buying it, try to place it, and if it doesn't fit you can click the red x and it won't charge you for the attraction. It has to be placed for you to be charged.



Oh. Does Clicking the red x to not place the item work for canceling gem purchases?  I knew it worked for magic purchases, but I was afraid to try it with a gem purchase item. I have room elsewhere for Wall-E house, but I only want it if it will go in that spot. 

Thank you.


----------



## Pheran

PrincessP said:


> Oh. Does Clicking the red x to not place the item work for canceling gem purchases?  I knew it worked for magic purchases, but I was afraid to try it with a gem purchase item. I have room elsewhere for Wall-E house, but I only want it if it will go in that spot.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes it does, you won't spend any gems if you cancel the building.


----------



## DarrylR

Well at least they give you the times for everything. I just started the second round of battles and by my calculations (taking into account sleep) there won't be enough time to get Hans. I'm learning my lesson from NBC. So frustrating to come within a few items and not make the cutoff. Now I can forget about this and focus on New Years.


----------



## wilkeliza

I just got welcome Elsa and now am collecting items. I don't see myself getting her in 2 days . The stupid snoggies are the worst idea ever. I lost so much time just getting items to catch snoggies in order to get snowflakes.


----------



## jascm

Did exactly what I told myself not to do... first Hans battle starts in 3 minutes for me. Getting my other characters out of the way and I accidentally pushed on Olaf and Sven's 12 hour task... I can't believe I did it.


----------



## PrincessP

DoreyAdore said:


> Well, Wall-E's house is 11x11 squares if that helps. I was going to try it out for you but my Obstacle Course has a character in it. You can always click on buying it, try to place it, and if it doesn't fit you can click the red x and it won't charge you for the attraction. It has to be placed for you to be charged.





Pheran said:


> Yes it does, you won't spend any gems if you cancel the building.



Thank you!  I counted squares. The RC Racer is 11x11, and it fit when I tried it. Plus, with your assurances, I knew I could back out if necessary. Wall-E's house fit perfectly.


----------



## PrincessP

Soooo sorry this happened for you. So frustrating. Wish we could delete tasks to avoid that error. 

I am in first round of second Hans battle. Sounds like I am unlikely to earn him if I decide to sleep tonight.  My current goal is to just get my daughter to the point of building the ice palace. She us upgrading Elsa to level 2 now.

If she starts building it, will she get to keep it even if the 8 hour building process is not complete once the event ends??


----------



## PrincessP

jascm said:


> Did exactly what I told myself not to do... first Hans battle starts in 3 minutes for me. Getting my other characters out of the way and I accidentally pushed on Olaf and Sven's 12 hour task... I can't believe I did it.



Soooo sorry this happened for you. So frustrating. Wish we could delete tasks to avoid that error


----------



## Nurse Sully

PrincessP said:


> Soooo sorry this happened for you. So frustrating. Wish we could delete tasks to avoid that error.
> 
> I am in first round of second Hans battle. Sounds like I am unlikely to earn him if I decide to sleep tonight.  My current goal is to just get my daughter to the point of building the ice palace. She us upgrading Elsa to level 2 now.
> 
> If she starts building it, will she get to keep it even if the 8 hour building process is not complete once the event ends??


I think once you start the process and the shields are used you will get the Palace for your daughter.


----------



## AJ1983

jascm said:


> Did exactly what I told myself not to do... first Hans battle starts in 3 minutes for me. Getting my other characters out of the way and I accidentally pushed on Olaf and Sven's 12 hour task... I can't believe I did it.



I did the same thing  clicked on the first three and stop hans was the first task listed then automatically clicked the first task listed for olaf and it was that quest


----------



## FoSho7787

I have everyone at level 9 or 10 and have a very well established game, and I am frustratingly close to not being able to get Hans. I'm currently almost done with my first 5 battles of the second set. 25 this time? F*$%!  I'll be setting alarms for both my girlfriend and I to check our games! I slid through easily welcoming Oogie Boogie for NBC, haven't had any issues EXCEPT that I started playing shortly before the incredibles event, so I couldn't get Violet or Mr. Incredible or Syndrome :-(  And I'm on the game A LOT. I feel like an addict lately because I've been realizing how far "behind" I am?? I check in ALL DAY at work... (don't tell my boss!) HA 
But come on, for someone who checks at least every hour for 12ish hours a day, they should be able to finish the event, no problem.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

FoSho7787 said:


> I have everyone at level 9 or 10 and have a very well established game, and I am frustratingly close to not being able to get Hans. I'm currently almost done with my first 5 battles of the second set. 25 this time? F*$%!  I'll be setting alarms for both my girlfriend and I to check our games! I slid through easily welcoming Oogie Boogie for NBC, haven't had any issues EXCEPT that I started playing shortly before the incredibles event, so I couldn't get Violet or Mr. Incredible or Syndrome :-(  And I'm on the game A LOT. I feel like an addict lately because I've been realizing how far "behind" I am?? I check in ALL DAY at work... (don't tell my boss!) HA
> But come on, for someone who checks at least every hour for 12ish hours a day, they should be able to finish the event, no problem.



Hang in there, like someone else posted about welcoming Hans in about 28 hours, I welcomed him after a little longer than that...but I still only finished the end battle yesterday and welcomed him today so with 2 days 15 hours left you could absolutely pull it off.


----------



## 2010_Bride

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Hang in there, like someone else posted about welcoming Hans in about 28 hours, I welcomed him after a little longer than that...but I still only finished the end battle yesterday and welcomed him today so with 2 days 15 hours left you could absolutely pull it off.



I completely agree! I only finished the battle yesterday around 3pm and today around the dinner hour I was welcoming Hans. I only checked in once at night (and that's because I just woke up and figured I'd collect from the game, not because I set an alarm). You TOTALLY have enough time. It says the drops are EPIC, but I disagree based on my game play and the comments of others here.


----------



## DCNC

I just started first Hans battle so have no hope of finishing. What do you all recommend...continuing on, focusing on earning shields, or leveling up Frozen characters? Thanks! (And a Happy New Year!)


----------



## pyork24

Have hope.  I started collecting for Hans at 7 AM this morning and it took me just over 13 hours with all available characters, including Oogie Boogie, Sven, and Olaf. 

The Sven and Olaf 60 minute quest for both parts was essential.

He'll be welcomed right after Zero is done with Level 10.


----------



## hopemax

So I just got my Windows game to the start of the 1st Hans battle.  We have 60 hrs left.  I don't have Sven yet, so 4 cycles of 4 hrs = 16 hrs, 1.5 hrs for clouds, and 7 cycles of 4 hrs - 28 hrs.  Total:  45.5 hrs. Leaving me 14.5 hrs to collect Hans items.

Good news is that I do think I will have enough gems to Welcome Sven.  I am at 227.  I have 5 coming from current upgrading a character to 10, and I have time to do another character for another 5.  I have 2 more movie theaters to collect for 4.  My daily collection is supposed to get me 3 gems tonight, and 5 gems on Monday, I am in 44th place so I should be able to win 5 gems.  That gets me to 254.  I am hoping to get some lucky parade drops to get me to 250 early enough so that Sven can battle Hans 1 time, which would drop me to 6 cycles in the 2nd round giving me 18.5 hrs to collect Hans items.

In my IOS, I had the option to Welcome Hans at 5 AM it's now 7PM my time and I only need 1 more Hat and 3 snowflakes (in this game, I had zero to start with, in my Windows game I already have them all).

Bad news, my husband has been sick the last 2 days, and now I seem to have it.  So I may not be able to keep this wake up in the middle of the night schedule for the next 60 hrs.

We will see what happens...


----------



## supernova

Just welcomed Hans.  $19.99 firmly set in my pocket.  Now it's time to start leveling up as many characters as I can before the token requirements get boosted when the event is over.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Im trying to welcome Hans now. Sent all my characters out and so far haven't had a single item drop. I have received the Hans offer, however it's $31 here for Hans and 200 gems. I will keep trying until the last minute to get Hans as he is the only reason I played this event.


----------



## AJ1983

Started collecting tokens for Hans early this evening and I have 7 swords and 2 hats, so not too bad so far! And as i said, I unintentionally completed the 12 hour yellow joint quest for Sven and Olaf lol


----------



## Pheran

Finished battling Hans and all characters are now working on his items quests.  I already have 9 snowflakes, so I think I should be good.  That "Got Your Nose" quest is kick-butt, and of course only available if you have both premium characters.


----------



## Didymus

Good news!! All those platinum chests are finally good for something again...Hans tokens!!


----------



## Chrissy1435

FoSho7787 said:


> I have everyone at level 9 or 10 and have a very well established game, and I am frustratingly close to not being able to get Hans. I'm currently almost done with my first 5 battles of the second set. 25 this time? F*$%!  I'll be setting alarms for both my girlfriend and I to check our games! I slid through easily welcoming Oogie Boogie for NBC, haven't had any issues EXCEPT that I started playing shortly before the incredibles event, so I couldn't get Violet or Mr. Incredible or Syndrome :-(  And I'm on the game A LOT. I feel like an addict lately because I've been realizing how far "behind" I am?? I check in ALL DAY at work... (don't tell my boss!) HA
> But come on, for someone who checks at least every hour for 12ish hours a day, they should be able to finish the event, no problem.



I started welcoming him around noon and I have 5 knives and 7 hats at 2am so there is hope for you still. I did use some gems to speed up the last battle rounds to be able to welcome him this afternoon and I'm really hoping having this insomnia tonight helps me get the rest of his tokens to welcome him so I can level up all my other frozen characters before the event ends and they up all the token amounts on me. I also have a ridiculous amount of shields and wish I could use those to speed up tasks or buy snowflakes rather than buying ice benches and lamp posts since they are going to go to waste with the gem conversion having the 40 limit.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Didymus said:


> Good news!! All those platinum chests are finally good for something again...Hans tokens!!



Bad news is I keep collecting only bronze and have got another 10 lamp posts to add to my collection that is sitting in the shop. Haha


----------



## aussiebill10

I get Hans to level 3 then he is off on a  12 hr quest
How do you think we will collect snowflakes after event finishes and does the amount of items needed increase for leveling?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've been trying to welcome Hans for 12 hours and so far I have 2 swords and 1 Mickey hat. I'm going to keep trying for 24 hours and see where I'm at. I will buy him if I absolutely have to but I'd prefer to just welcome him for free.


----------



## AJ1983

I will start welcoming Hans once Anna finishes levelling up in a few minutes. Started collecting his items yesterday early evening ("prevening" for any Big Bang Theory fans) and by the time I did my first collection this morning I had all the items. So it took me somewhere between 12 and 16 hours to get everything (depending on when my tasks finished overnight)


----------



## TeresaG

I'm 3 ear hats away from being able to welcome Hans so hopefully that happens at some point today. 

Anyone have any thoughts on the shield conversion to gems when the event is over?  I can't remember what happened during NBC or Incredibles.


----------



## supernova

TeresaG said:


> I'm 3 ear hats away from being able to welcome Hans so hopefully that happens at some point today.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on the shield conversion to gems when the event is over?  I can't remember what happened during NBC or Incredibles.


Coversion, with a 40 gem cap, I believe.


----------



## supernova

aussiebill10 said:


> I get Hans to level 3 then he is off on a  12 hr quest
> How do you think we will collect snowflakes after event finishes and does the amount of items needed increase for leveling?


With the developers' track record of shortsightedness, I wouldn't be surprised if they haven't figured that part other yet.


----------



## TeresaG

Thank you!  Do we know how many shields per gem?  Or at least what it was last time?


----------



## aussiebill10

I think it was one gem per 1,000 I have 150,000 shields but I think it is capped at 40 might buy a few decorations and send someone one level up just before time ends


----------



## TeresaG

That's exactly what I was wondering!  Thanks so much
!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I've got all the swords for Hans and just need 7 hats.  At this point I'm pretty confident I can make this happen.  I have one platinum chest to open in about 3 hours, that would be a big help if it turns out anything useful.


----------



## ArielDreams

TeresaG said:


> Thank you!  Do we know how many shields per gem?  Or at least what it was last time?


I searched for this earlier on in the thread - 1 gem per 2000. With a 40 gem max, I'm targeting 80,000 shields to be left with at the end so I'm planning on leveling up my Frozen characters with that in mind.


----------



## Jhondy210

What level does Olaf and Sven have to be to help with Hans tokens and what token do they help with? 

I've done two rounds of collecting and have 4 swords and no ear hats. Olaf is useless to me for collecting Hans tokens but I'm thinking my Sven isn't high enough level yet.


----------



## Pheran

Jhondy210 said:


> What level does Olaf and Sven have to be to help with Hans tokens and what token do they help with?
> 
> I've done two rounds of collecting and have 4 swords and no ear hats. Olaf is useless to me for collecting Hans tokens but I'm thinking my Sven isn't high enough level yet.



Olaf + Sven "Got Your Nose" is the best Hans mission in the entire game, requires Olaf level 6 and Sven level 4.


----------



## mmmears

Glad to read that so many of you have defeated Hans and are collecting his items or welcoming him now.  Keep at it - you can do it!  And it's much better than paying $$$ for him, especially since he doesn't do much at least for now.  He is so useless that I sent him on his 12hr "yellow" quest just to get him out of the way.

I have spend all my game time since welcoming Hans trying to level up my other characters (they were all ready to go) but OMG the snowflakes are such a pain!  I've got 5-6 characters working on them full-time and still can't keep up with the need.  I didn't mind it at first, but now I really, really hate how complicated and time consuming it is to collect them.  I can't just sit around and play every 6 mins.  

Oh, and I went to sleep at #6 in the coin challenge, fairly hopeful that I could finish in the top 20, but woke up at #23.  Clearly I'm one of the few who refuses to lose sleep over this one.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Okay, so at the rate these Hans ear hats are dropping for me. . .my earlier confidence may have been misplaced. I've got all the swords.  Still only one hat.


----------



## DoreyAdore

mmmears said:


> Glad to read that so many of you have defeated Hans and are collecting his items or welcoming him now.  Keep at it - you can do it!  And it's much better than paying $$$ for him, especially since he doesn't do much at least for now.  He is so useless that I sent him on his 12hr "yellow" quest just to get him out of the way.
> 
> I have spend all my game time since welcoming Hans trying to level up my other characters (they were all ready to go) but OMG the snowflakes are such a pain!  I've got 5-6 characters working on them full-time and still can't keep up with the need.  I didn't mind it at first, but now I really, really hate how complicated and time consuming it is to collect them.  I can't just sit around and play every 6 mins.
> 
> Oh, and I went to sleep at #6 in the coin challenge, fairly hopeful that I could finish in the top 20, but woke up at #23.  Clearly I'm one of the few who refuses to lose sleep over this one.


Or maybe those on the top of your leaderboard are in a completely different time zone than you so they play while you sleep. My board is like that. I drop by 20-25 spots every night but I gain that back during the day.


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> Or maybe those on the top of your leaderboard are in a completely different time zone than you so they play while you sleep. My board is like that. I drop by 20-25 spots every night but I gain that back during the day.



I wish they were.  I was dropping 5-10 places before last night, and since I'm not able to move up so far today I'm thinking they must want it more than I do and are willing to lose sleep over it.  I guess I'll know by tomorrow one way or the other.  Not a huge deal, but if it was like this for the past few days I wouldn't have even bothered trying to place at all.


----------



## mmmears

Just out of curiosity, I had all the attractions at 50% except Mike & Sulley to the Rescue.  Is that a glitch, or is it like that for other players?


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

Dangit! I may not even be able to finish the battles with Hans at this rate. Anna and Kristof are currently storming the castle, so I'm about to start the first round of battles, but considering that that will take 12 hours, then the clouds (1 hour 30 minutes), and then the second set of battles (20 hours), I need at least 1 day, 9 hours and 30 minutes. I think that means I'll have some sleepless nights and have to be careful with the gems so that I can use those to purchase Hans (I have 10 snowflakes and the shields, so I'd only have to pay for the swords and hats, no clue how much that'll be though).


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

AkaneNagamiya said:


> Dangit! I may not even be able to finish the battles with Hans at this rate. Anna and Kristof are currently storming the castle, so I'm about to start the first round of battles, but considering that that will take 12 hours, then the clouds (1 hour 30 minutes), and then the second set of battles (20 hours), I need at least 1 day, 9 hours and 30 minutes. I think that means I'll have some sleepless nights and have to be careful with the gems so that I can use those to purchase Hans (I have 10 snowflakes and the shields, so I'd only have to pay for the swords and hats, no clue how much that'll be though).


Good Luck!!! I'm right there with you.


----------



## AkaneNagamiya

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> Good Luck!!! I'm right there with you.


Thanks! I just started the battle, I have a couple of hours to spare, but I'm hoping I won't need those! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## heatherwith3

Finished the battle during the night, and now I'm about halfway through getting the hats and swords to welcome Hans.  I would have never been able to do it if I didn't have both premium characters, gems to spend to shorten the battle times, and the luck to wake up in the middle of the night last night and finish the battle. 

Once I get all his items, I'm going to level everyone as much as possible.  I'm interested to see how the snowflakes will be collected after the event.


----------



## littlebearfan

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, so at the rate these Hans ear hats are dropping for me. . .my earlier confidence may have been misplaced. I've got all the swords.  Still only one hat.



It took me several tries to get the last Hans ear hat. I waited an extra hour and made sure to get a parade going before collecting again.  Finally got it and just started to welcome Hans.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I defeated Hans this morning and had charters at the ready to start on his tokens. Was worried as the quick reset seems to have been patched out with this event but so far the drops have been good. about a 60% success rate so far. There's no way in all the 9 hells I'd pay $28 for my completionist tenancies so I'll use gems if I have to but I just might make it!


----------



## Jhondy210

I need 1 sword and 5 ear hats for Hans. I feel like I should be able to complete Hans but I'm still a bit nervous. The ear hats aren't dropping very easily. I also need 5 more green clothes for Minnie's costume. Idk if I will get those in time or not. Hoping drops start coming better for me!


----------



## supernova

heatherwith3 said:


> Finished the battle during the night, and now I'm about halfway through getting the hats and swords to welcome Hans.  I would have never been able to do it if I didn't have both premium characters, gems to spend to shorten the battle times, and the luck to wake up in the middle of the night last night and finish the battle.
> 
> Once I get all his items, I'm going to level everyone as much as possible.  I'm interested to see how the snowflakes will be collected after the event.


Drop rates were rough but not impossible.   Goodluck!


----------



## supernova

Jhondy210 said:


> I need 1 sword and 5 ear hats for Hans. I feel like I should be able to complete Hans but I'm still a bit nervous. The ear hats aren't dropping very easily. I also need 5 more green clothes for Minnie's costume. Idk if I will get those in time or not. Hoping drops start coming better for me!


There's seemed to be enough characters offering the ear hats, so you should be fine today!


----------



## Janineh

I just hit 24hrs since I could start collecting for Hans, and I'm only one token away (a sword), and that's with not being that attentive. The drops haven't been 'epic' hard for me! For those on a time crunch, I'd recommend using the wiki to see which tasks will earn you Hans' tokens, then setting them going 2 or 4h before your last battle completes. I had spare Frozen characters available to collect as I don't have Sven so the last battle round was only with 1 character, but sending Oogie/Mickey+Minnie/Bo Peep + Woody/Mike/Sulley out at the right time could really help!

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Short_Sword_Token
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Hans_Ears_Token


----------



## karmstr112

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, so at the rate these Hans ear hats are dropping for me. . .my earlier confidence may have been misplaced. I've got all the swords.  Still only one hat.



I've been 5 hats short for hours to welcome Hans. I'm contemplating spending the 54 gems to welcome him rather than spend $20. What do you think?


----------



## jascm

karmstr112 said:


> I've been 5 hats short for hours to welcome Hans. I'm contemplating spending the 54 gems to welcome him rather than spend $20. What do you think?


You have time, ride it out as long as you can! Gems are much more worth your money though, it's only like 10 bucks for 200 gems or something. Definitely wait to the last minute to see if you can save some (or all!) of those gems!


----------



## jascm

Janineh said:


> I just hit 24hrs since I could start collecting for Hans, and I'm only one token away (a sword), and that's with not being that attentive. The drops haven't been 'epic' hard for me! For those on a time crunch, I'd recommend using the wiki to see which tasks will earn you Hans' tokens, then setting them going 2 or 4h before your last battle completes. I had spare Frozen characters available to collect as I don't have Sven so the last battle round was only with 1 character, but sending Oogie/Mickey+Minnie/Bo Peep + Woody/Mike/Sulley out at the right time could really help!
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Short_Sword_Token
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Hans_Ears_Token


Awesome tip! Just to make sure I do it right, if I start my last battle and send a character out at the same time to collect Hans tokens I could end up with tokens right at the end of the battle?


----------



## mshanson3121

Well so much for that. Only 37 hours left, and I'm just starting the Hans/Marshmallow task. Need a total of 20 hours to complete it. So, I won't be getting Hans.


----------



## bluekirty

I have all but one Hans hat. Been trying to get it all evening.


aussiebill10 said:


> I get Hans to level 3 then he is off on a  12 hr quest
> How do you think we will collect snowflakes after event finishes and does the amount of items needed increase for leveling?


I'm hoping after the event that you just get snowflakes from regular tasks, rather than having to catch snowgies.  If not, I might not level any characters anymore. I'm so done with them.

I don't remember what happened after Incredible, but after the NBC event, Jack and Sally items needed to level up increased and less characters were able to get the tokens. Oogie and (I think) Zero kept the same amount of items to level up as before, but less characters able to obtain them


----------



## heatherwith3

Just got the last ear hat for Hans!


----------



## hopemax

So I did get a fortuitous parade gem drop, and I realized that I could upgrade Donald for 4 hrs and get 4 gems, so with tonight's theater ads I reached 251 gems.  So I have Sven now.  I've completed 8 Stop Hans, with 5 in progress.  Which leaves 3 more rounds or 12 hours.  So I should get the Welcome Hans prompt about 12:40 PM tomorrow.  Then we see how the drops go.  I have all the Snowflakes, and I will set up as many characters as I can to collect right after I get the Hans prompt.  Don't think I'll be able to upgrade Sven to where he's useful for tokens, but by getting him for 4 rounds of battle, that frees a couple people to work on Hans tokens in advance instead of a final battle round.


----------



## Chrissy1435

AkaneNagamiya said:


> Dangit! I may not even be able to finish the battles with Hans at this rate. Anna and Kristof are currently storming the castle, so I'm about to start the first round of battles, but considering that that will take 12 hours, then the clouds (1 hour 30 minutes), and then the second set of battles (20 hours), I need at least 1 day, 9 hours and 30 minutes. I think that means I'll have some sleepless nights and have to be careful with the gems so that I can use those to purchase Hans (I have 10 snowflakes and the shields, so I'd only have to pay for the swords and hats, no clue how much that'll be though).



I'm not sure how many gems you have but I ended up using some to speed up the battles. I would let them battle 2 hours then use gems to finish them during the last round. I just received my last sword and am finally welcoming Hans after more than 24 hours. It looks like other have had much better drop rates than I did so I think you can still do it. Good Luck!!


----------



## Pinkela

I am 3 ears and 4 swords from Hans. Crossing my fingers as my last two quest collections came up empty on both items :/


----------



## mrzrich

Hans drop rates are awful for me.  Most characters are dropping nothing.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Jhondy210 said:


> I need 1 sword and 5 ear hats for Hans. I feel like I should be able to complete Hans but I'm still a bit nervous. The ear hats aren't dropping very easily. I also need 5 more green clothes for Minnie's costume. Idk if I will get those in time or not. Hoping drops start coming better for me!



I think you'll be able to do it in time. I had a hard time with the hats as well but ended up finally welcoming him earlier today. If worse comes to worse and your short on time, you can always see how much it will be to buy him with gems...it definitely will be less than $20! I know when I needed just 1 hat (which took forever to get that last one) I looked and it said 94 gems to buy which didn't seem too bad. Not sure how many you have saved up but it is an option if you do get close to the end and still need an item. 

If it's any help, the mistletoe task for Mickey & Minnie barely dropped a token for me. I think out of the 20 times I sent them out, I got maybe 2 drops from them. I mostly just used Sarge to try and get her green cloths but it was a struggle as he didn't drop much for me, I actually started to think there was a problem with him since I kept sending him off and kept giving me nothing!


----------



## Chrissy1435

Question about the shields to gems conversion. For some reason I thought the NBC event was 1,000 pumpcoins = 1 gem but I saw someone post its 2,000 = 1 gem. Does anyone know which one it is?

 I know there is a max of 40 gems you can get and I forget if the remaining shields will just go away or do those turn to magic? I'm trying to figure out how many shields to try to save for the gems. I have 99k right now but I'm planning to level up my frozen characters as much as I can now but will still have a bunch left over so trying to decide if I should waste it on some decorations or not if the remaining after the max gems just goes away. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mrzrich said:


> Hans drop rates are awful for me.  Most characters are dropping nothing.



I've experienced the same thing. Going on 38 hours now and I have been playing around the clock, even waking up through the night. I finally have all the swords and still need another 5 Mickey Hats.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Chrissy1435 said:


> Question about the shields to gems conversion. For some reason I thought the NBC event was 1,000 pumpcoins = 1 gem but I saw someone post its 2,000 = 1 gem. Does anyone know which one it is?
> 
> I know there is a max of 40 gems you can get and I forget if the remaining shields will just go away or do those turn to magic? I'm trying to figure out how many shields to try to save for the gems. I have 99k right now but I'm planning to level up my frozen characters as much as I can now but will still have a bunch left over so trying to decide if I should waste it on some decorations or not if the remaining after the max gems just goes away. Thanks in advance!



It was 2000 = 1 gems it's capped at 80,000 shields. You don't get anything extra for having more gems so I'd use them. I'm upgrading a few characters now that aren't useful to me getting Hans (Olaf has been upgraded, Anna and then Elsa) as I have 120,000 shields.


----------



## Chrissy1435

So in response to my last post about th conversion rate, I just searched on the gameloft forum and found a post from when the NBC event ended where people discussed how many gems they received after the event and it looks like it was 2,000 = 1 gem. Hope that helps anyone who was looking for confirmation!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

AkaneNagamiya said:


> Dangit! I may not even be able to finish the battles with Hans at this rate. Anna and Kristof are currently storming the castle, so I'm about to start the first round of battles, but considering that that will take 12 hours, then the clouds (1 hour 30 minutes), and then the second set of battles (20 hours), I need at least 1 day, 9 hours and 30 minutes. I think that means I'll have some sleepless nights and have to be careful with the gems so that I can use those to purchase Hans (I have 10 snowflakes and the shields, so I'd only have to pay for the swords and hats, no clue how much that'll be though).



I look when I first had the opportunity to welcome Hans. I had all the gems and shields and I remember it was 400 and something to welcome him.


----------



## elphaba91

AkaneNagamiya said:


> Dangit! I may not even be able to finish the battles with Hans at this rate. Anna and Kristof are currently storming the castle, so I'm about to start the first round of battles, but considering that that will take 12 hours, then the clouds (1 hour 30 minutes), and then the second set of battles (20 hours), I need at least 1 day, 9 hours and 30 minutes. I think that means I'll have some sleepless nights and have to be careful with the gems so that I can use those to purchase Hans (I have 10 snowflakes and the shields, so I'd only have to pay for the swords and hats, no clue how much that'll be though).



I've just finished the battles and it would cost me 499 gems for all the swords and hats plus 1 snowflake.


----------



## supernova

Now that I have everyone and the stupid coin event thing is over, today's mission is to get as many snowflakes as possible before we find out what haphazard way the game developers have in store for us to replace the snowgies.


----------



## FoSho7787

Morning! I am pleased to announce, after lots of dreading and alarm-setting, that I have only 2 swords left before I can Welcome Hans!!! If some twist of fate stops me from getting another drop on his item, I will spend the 64 gems to Welcome him. I've come TOO FAR.  This event has been so crazy - I can't even imagine what it would be like to have characters that were impossible to utilize during the event, for example, I had Sarge at level 9 before the event started and had only 24 hours to wait before he would drop Minnie's costume fabric. 
My gf and I are pretty much at the same point and I was able to get Olaf through a 4 hour upgrade so Sven and him could Get That Nose. Interesting and fun, but harder than normal.
Also, I'm rank 8 on the leaderboard... now if I can hold out on collecting anymore coins, I'll get the 50 gems :-D
Also also, disappointed that I forgot about the Attraction Sale, since I have a few extra gems, I would have liked to get either the Kraken or Parachute Drop? Still waiting on the tea cups and fantasia gardens from chests, I guess..... lol


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> Morning! I am pleased to announce, after lots of dreading and alarm-setting, that I have only 2 swords left before I can Welcome Hans!!! If some twist of fate stops me from getting another drop on his item, I will spend the 64 gems to Welcome him.


You still have 24 hours to play.  I'm not sure a silly online game is worth losing sleep over.  Honestly now...


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've experienced the same thing. Going on 38 hours now and I have been playing around the clock, even waking up through the night. I finally have all the swords and still need another 5 Mickey Hats.


I have the exact opposite problem.  All 8 hats dropped really quickly.  After 30 hours of Elsa/Anna/Kristoff trying to get swords, not one single sword has been dropped.  Combined I think they are 0 for 30 on drops.


----------



## aussiebill10

does Hans drop items? Reason I'm asking is all my other frozen characters have enough items except all the snowflakes
I felt Anna and Elsa dropped more daggers doing seperate tasks rather than joint ones


----------



## evilqueenmindy

karmstr112 said:


> I've been 5 hats short for hours to welcome Hans. I'm contemplating spending the 54 gems to welcome him rather than spend $20. What do you think?


I would wait until the last possible few minutes before spending gems.  He will be awarded instantly.
My drop rate this morning had improved (the Minnie/Mickey task has been especially futile for me.  I think I've gotten 1 hat from them in almost 2 days) I'm up to 7/8 ear hats.


----------



## Janineh

jascm said:


> Awesome tip! Just to make sure I do it right, if I start my last battle and send a character out at the same time to collect Hans tokens I could end up with tokens right at the end of the battle?



Sorry if this is too late, but yes. Send the 4h people out at the same time as the final battle, and the 2h people 2h before the end of the final battle. Just make sure you end the battle, and click on the 'Welcome Hans' notification before you collect from anyone else. I got 2 hats and 1 sword within 30 seconds of the battle finishing this way!


----------



## jascm

Janineh said:


> Sorry if this is too late, but yes. Send the 4h people out at the same time as the final battle, and the 2h people 2h before the end of the final battle. Just make sure you end the battle, and click on the 'Welcome Hans' notification before you collect from anyone else. I got 2 hats and 1 sword within 30 seconds of the battle finishing this way!


Awesome, thank you! I have everything set up, 30 minutes until the second battle is over. Won't get Hans for free, but won't mind spending a few gems on him.


----------



## Janineh

jascm said:


> Awesome, thank you! I have everything set up, 30 minutes until the second battle is over. Won't get Hans for free, but won't mind spending a few gems on him.



Hope it goes well! I got him in 28hours without touching my phone overnight, and I don't have Sven which makes Olaf also useless for collecting. If you get lucky with the drops and have both premium characters, it's feasible to get him for free!


----------



## Aeriee

So close to getting Hans! I started welcoming him at 10am yesterday morning, and I need 1 more snowflake, sword, and ear hat. The earhats yesterday where dropping pretty often for me, but holy cow those swords were NOT dropping. I went to bed with one sword last night, and played all through the night and still got no swords! So aggravating! But when I woke up this morning every character who was sent out to get the sword, dropped one. Weird right? Hopefully it won't take forever to get 1 more ear hat and sword so I can welcome him today! I'm going to be so happy when this event is over!


----------



## nanlou

Am I understanding correctly that you can use gems to purchase the swords and hats that are needed to get Hans?  

I don't want to spend the $19.99, but I do have 578 gems. I'm also pretty far behind... I have only recently begun the 2nd Hans battle.  I have all 5 characters fighting him, have finished 1 round (5 mini-battles?) and need to complete 20 more.  Is there any chance I can eke this out with gems?

I have plenty of snowflakes.  If swords and hats can be purchased with gems, how many gems are they?  I would probably also need to speed up some of the battles in order to finish that in time to make the gem purchase for other items.  Does anyone have a good strategy here?


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> I have the exact opposite problem.  All 8 hats dropped really quickly.  After 30 hours of Elsa/Anna/Kristoff trying to get swords, not one single sword has been dropped.  Combined I think they are 0 for 30 on drops.


Finally got one sword.  Now I am 1 for 42.  This may be close....


----------



## DoreyAdore

nanlou said:


> Am I understanding correctly that you can use gems to purchase the swords and hats that are needed to get Hans?
> 
> I don't want to spend the $19.99, but I do have 578 gems. I'm also pretty far behind... I have only recently begun the 2nd Hans battle.  I have all 5 characters fighting him, have finished 1 round (5 mini-battles?) and need to complete 20 more.  Is there any chance I can eke this out with gems?
> 
> I have plenty of snowflakes.  If swords and hats can be purchased with gems, how many gems are they?  I would probably also need to speed up some of the battles in order to finish that in time to make the gem purchase for other items.  Does anyone have a good strategy here?


You can find how to buy your missing items by going to the screen where you want to level up the character. It will list want items you have and what you need. Below that it should have a "Buy" button. When you click that it will tell you how many gems it will cost to purchase the missing items. You have to click again to commit to buy the missing stuff so it can't hurt to check by clicking the first "Buy" button.


----------



## nanlou

DoreyAdore said:


> You can find how to buy your missing items by going to the screen where you want to level up the character. It will list want items you have and what you need. Below that it should have a "Buy" button. When you click that it will tell you how many gems it will cost to purchase the missing items. You have to click again to commit to buy the missing stuff so it can't hurt to check by clicking the first "Buy" button.






THANKS!  I saw the 'buy' button at the bottom (for other characters), but was afraid of testing it out in case it automatically took the gems without telling me first how many.  I'll need to finish my battles with Hans before I even have the option of finding out how many gems he will cost me. And I may need to spend some gems to speed up the battles... but I want to figure out the best balance of where & when to spend those gems.  The last thing I want to do is burn through all my gems and still end up short of getting Hans.  

Because I have all the snowflakes I'll need, I would just need the 8 swords and 8 ears/hats.  Someone in the thread above said that the 8 swords + 8 ears + hats + 1 snowflake was going to cost 499 gems.  And another comment mentioned that 2 swords would cost 64 gems, which leads me to conclude that each sword is 32 (or 256 gems for the 8 swords).  If I spend gems speeding up the battles (so that they finish, say, around 8:30 tonight), I'll drop down to just over 400 gems which still isn't enough to buy all the items, but would give me time to try to earn some of them in the quests.  I'm still trying to decide what I should try to do....! 


Everything was going fine until I had to spend a week without internet access, which delayed me by several days when it came to getting Elsa and building her ice palace.


----------



## DoreyAdore

nanlou said:


> THANKS!  I saw the 'buy' button at the bottom (for other characters), but was afraid of testing it out in case it automatically took the gems without telling me first how many.  I'll need to finish my battles with Hans before I even have the option of finding out how many gems he will cost me. And I may need to spend some gems to speed up the battles... but I want to figure out the best balance of where & when to spend those gems.  The last thing I want to do is burn through all my gems and still end up short of getting Hans.
> 
> Because I have all the snowflakes I'll need, I would just need the 8 swords and 8 ears/hats.  Someone in the thread above said that the 8 swords + 8 ears + hats + 1 snowflake was going to cost 499 gems.  And another comment mentioned that 2 swords would cost 64 gems, which leads me to conclude that each sword is 32 (or 256 gems for the 8 swords).  If I spend gems speeding up the battles (so that they finish, say, around 8:30 tonight), I'll drop down to just over 400 gems which still isn't enough to buy all the items, but would give me time to try to earn some of them in the quests.  I'm still trying to decide what I should try to do....!
> 
> 
> Everything was going fine until I had to spend a week without internet access, which delayed me by several days when it came to getting Elsa and building her ice palace.


I know you don't want to spend money, however, you can purchase 110 gems for $4.99. That's obviously better than $19.99 to purchase Hans outright, especially if you're only a few gems short. Good luck!


----------



## jypfoto

What I find silly with Hans is not only is the animation a let down after you beat him but he opens up 0 blue quests after you finish, every quest is a yellow, non essential quest.


----------



## DoreyAdore

jypfoto said:


> What I find silly with Hans is not only is the animation a let down after you beat him but he opens up 0 blue quests after you finish, every quest is a yellow, non essential quest.


What's even worse, in my never-to-be-humble opinion, he doesn't offer any tokens or hats for those yellow tasks or any of his tasks for that matter.


----------



## mshanson3121

So how many gems will Hans cost? Thanks to life, I have 12 more hours to go before I get the prompt to welcome him (still doing the battles) and only 18 hours left. So, I'm going to end up having to buy him (if I want him).


----------



## supernova

jypfoto said:


> What I find silly with Hans is not only is the animation a let down after you beat him but he opens up 0 blue quests after you finish, every quest is a yellow, non essential quest.


Of course not.  Blue quests go away once the event is over.  And Hans basically signals the end of the event.  Did you really want the developers to make quests that no one would be able to get to?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

At this stage, I still need 4 hats. After sending everyone out twice, I have 0 more hat drops. This is so frustrating. I won't be able to level any other characters up and I'll probably end up saying at least some gems for Hans. I don't understand why my item drops have been so low compared to many other players when my park happiness is peaked too.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> At this stage, I still need 4 hats. After sending everyone out twice, I have 0 more hat drops. This is so frustrating. I won't be able to level any other characters up and I'll probably end up saying at least some gems for Hans. I don't understand why my item drops have been so low compared to many other players when my park happiness is peaked too.


Remember that even if you have to spend gems for Hans, you get 13 (I think?) for completing the set.


----------



## lmmatooki

So I have 5/8 swords and 0/8 hats for Hans so far...getting down to the wire now


----------



## lmmatooki

I also got my 50 gems and shields from the coin event! Happy about that!


----------



## Aeriee

Finally got Hans! Are his drop rates better now that he is welcomed to level him up?


----------



## nanlou

ACK!!!!

I just spent 160 gems to finish the 2nd Hans battle.  Marshmallow is "wakey wakey."  The other characters are off doing the appropriate tasks to be ready to collect (with luck) the swords & ears needed for Hans.  I *thought* I'd completed all the Frozen tasks ... but now that my 2nd battle is done, Merline has NOT appeared and the game is telling me I still need to complete Frozen tasks to welcome Hans.  

Maybe Elsa needs to be leveled up?  So I've got her in the castle doing the 60 minute level-up (does that get her to level 5? I can't remember).  Please tell me that will do it?  Is there something else I need to do before I can begin the "Welcome the Thirteenth Son"????


----------



## nanlou

And... either my game glitched or I'm an idiot.  Probably the latter.  I went back and found Anna in my park and saw the exclamation above her head - clicking that triggered Merlin and the welcome Hans.  Okay, wish me luck.


----------



## Nurse Sully

nanlou said:


> And... either my game glitched or I'm an idiot.  Probably the latter.  I went back and found Anna in my park and saw the exclamation above her head - clicking that triggered Merlin and the welcome Hans.  Okay, wish me luck.


Good Luck


----------



## PrincessP

Disney_Princess83 said:


> At this stage, I still need 4 hats. After sending everyone out twice, I have 0 more hat drops. This is so frustrating. I won't be able to level any other characters up and I'll probably end up saying at least some gems for Hans. I don't understand why my item drops have been so low compared to many other players when my park happiness is peaked too.



That is a terrible drop rate. I don't understand. Maybe take screen shots along the way if you have to spend gems to get him. You might have a valid complaint in getting them back???  Hoping your luck improves! Surely they have records that show how long you worked at getting him.   Hope the rest of his items drop ASAP. 




lmmatooki said:


> So I have 5/8 swords and 0/8 hats for Hans so far...getting down to the wire now



Pixie dust for your drop rates!



Aeriee said:


> Finally got Hans! Are his drop rates better now that he is welcomed to level him up?



Hooray!  Don't know if rates are better but at least you don't need that many. 



nanlou said:


> And... either my game glitched or I'm an idiot.  Probably the latter.  I went back and found Anna in my park and saw the exclamation above her head - clicking that triggered Merlin and the welcome Hans.  Okay, wish me luck.



Pixie dust and good luck!


----------



## PrincessP

I was able to welcome Hans....and help my preteen daughter along with snowgies so she could level up Kristoff and Elsa and get the ice palace. Whew!


----------



## nanlou

And it should work!  My first round of item drops since battling Hans gave me 1 sword and 1 set of ears.  I have enough snowflakes.  I have 427 gems, and the "buy now" option on Hans (purchasing the necessary 7 swords and 7 ears) is showing that I would need 424 gems.  I'm going to try several more rounds of character quests to see if I can get anymore swords and ears to drop, and then tomorrow morning I will be able to use my remaining gems to welcome Hans.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

PrincessP said:


> That is a terrible drop rate. I don't understand. Maybe take screen shots along the way if you have to spend gems to get him. You might have a valid complaint in getting them back???  Hoping your luck improves! Surely they have records that show how long you worked at getting him.   Hope the rest of his items drop ASAP.



Sent everyone out again and I only managed one more hat..... This is so frustrating. I've been working on him for days now! I still have 11 hours to go. I know I will get him one way or another but it's irritating when others have had relatively good item drop rates. My happiness is peaked so it's not that.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Sent everyone out again and I only managed one more hat..... This is so frustrating. I've been working on him for days now! I still have 11 hours to go. I know I will get him one way or another but it's irritating when others have had relatively good item drop rates. My happiness is peaked so it's not that.



Not sure if people have already brought this up, but Ive noticed I get much better drop rates if I stagger their end times. So for example, I won't send Kristoff, Sully, & Mike on their 4 hour quests all at the same time. I'll do Kristoff, then when he has 3 hrs left send Sully, then after another hour send Mike...and same with Anna/Elsa & the swords. Otherwise Ive noticed that if I send them at the same time I only get one dropped item per round versus per task/per person. Does that make sense its hard to explain...


----------



## mmmears

I'm not convinced that level makes a huge difference, but have you been able to level up the characters that are hunting for those items?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I got Hans this afternoon, ironically got the final hat from the Mickey/Minnie quest I was complaining about.
I should be leveling up my characters, but I don't have time to start working on snowflakes tonight.  Really hoping they will be easier to get when this is over.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Not sure if people have already brought this up, but Ive noticed I get much better drop rates if I stagger their end times. So for example, I won't send Kristoff, Sully, & Mike on their 4 hour quests all at the same time. I'll do Kristoff, then when he has 3 hrs left send Sully, then after another hour send Mike...and same with Anna/Elsa & the swords. Otherwise Ive noticed that if I send them at the same time I only get one dropped item per round versus per task/per person. Does that make sense its hard to explain...



Thank you. That makes sense and I'll try that. It's so frustrating, especially since I have both Sven and Olaf too and even their joint task is so slow to drop items for Hans.  At this point in time I'm really tempted to jump pay the 100 gems to buy hype extra items and then use the next 11 hours to try and upgrade all the characters once more.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mmmears said:


> I'm not convinced that level makes a huge difference, but have you been able to level up the characters that are hunting for those items?



I have them all at minimum level 5 with the Frozen characters higher (7-9)


----------



## Disney_Princess83

If I welcome him and during that hour the event ends, do I still get Hans?


----------



## Chrissy1435

Disney_Princess83 said:


> If I welcome him and during that hour the event ends, do I still get Hans?



I would make sure you welcome him a few minutes before the last hour. I'm not sure what happens if he isn't done being welcomed when the event ends and with the tough time you have had getting tokens to drop, I wouldn't risk losing out on him if he isn't done being welcomed prior to event end. Good Luck!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Chrissy1435 said:


> I would make sure you welcome him a few minutes before the last hour. I'm not sure what happens if he isn't done being welcomed when the event ends and with the tough time you have had getting tokens to drop, I wouldn't risk losing out on him if he isn't done being welcomed prior to event end. Good Luck!!



Thank you. I'll make sure he's ready to be fully welcomed before the event ends. If I have to pay gems, I'm going to contact customer service. I really don't understand why the drop rate is so poor especially having Sven AND Olaf!


----------



## Chrissy1435

evilqueenmindy said:


> I got Hans this afternoon, ironically got the final hat from the Mickey/Minnie quest I was complaining about.
> I should be leveling up my characters, but I don't have time to start working on snowflakes tonight.  Really hoping they will be easier to get when this is over.



I was just on the gameloft forum and It looks like some people's events have already ended (wherever they live it's already Tuesday) and they are saying we will be able to get snowflakes from the 6 min tasks the frozen characters do once it's over. Needless to say, I won't be wasting my time on them anymore and will work on getting more snowflakes tomorrow instead.

I was lucky to have enough snowflakes saved up to level up all my characters once more before they changed the number of tokens required for each character so now Anna and Olaf are level 8, Kristoff is level 5, Sven is level 6, and Hans is level 1. Since welcoming Hans I have had zero luck with hats dropping, haven't got 1 all day so it seems his drop rates won't be getting easier as I had hoped!


----------



## Chrissy1435

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you. I'll make sure he's ready to be fully welcomed before the event ends. If I have to pay gems, I'm going to contact customer service. I really don't understand why the drop rate is so poor especially having Sven AND Olaf!



I had the same problem. Mickey & Minnie never dropped one token for me and I sent them probably 50 times, well it felt like 50 anyway. It was a serious struggle for me and I felt like everyone else was gettimf way better drops so I feel your pain. Whoever suggested taking screen shots to show how nothing is dropping sounds like a good idea so if you do have to spend gems, maybe they will give them back to you since it could be some sort of glitch and not a good glitch like others got at the beginning of the event!


----------



## Chrissy1435

supernova said:


> Now that I have everyone and the stupid coin event thing is over, today's mission is to get as many snowflakes as possible before we find out what haphazard way the game developers have in store for us to replace the snowgies.



I know this is a million hours after you posted this morning so I'm probably to late telling you, but I saw that we'll be able to earn snowflakes doing the 6 min tasks once the event ends. So much easier than I was expecting them to make it.


----------



## mmmears

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have them all at minimum level 5 with the Frozen characters higher (7-9)



My non-Frozen characters are all at 10, but I still doubt that that is the reason...  You should have had him by now.  Sorry.  



Chrissy1435 said:


> I was just on the gameloft forum and It looks like some people's events have already ended (wherever they live it's already Tuesday) and they are saying we will be able to get snowflakes from the 6 min tasks the frozen characters do once it's over. Needless to say, I won't be wasting my time on them anymore and will work on getting more snowflakes tomorrow instead.



Thanks for this little piece of info!  I'm seriously fed up with trying to get those snowflakes and I'm glad to hear it will be easier tomorrow.  I've upgraded all the characters as much as possible, but I still have a ways to go on 5 of them (Anna is leveling up to 10 right now).  I'm guessing that it'll be harder to get their items but I'm just glad to hear the snowflakes won't require multiple characters 6-8 min tasks plus others 1-hour tasks just for those snowflakes.


----------



## Chrissy1435

I have to say I'm really happy this event is just about over. All my regular characters are ready to level up and I had held off welcoming Rapunzel because I didn't want her to interfere with anything during the event so it will be nice to get back to the original story line and play leisurely instead trying to rush and get everything done as quick as possible.


----------



## aussiebill10

Good thing about this event I picked up 90 gems on mini quests my hat stand farms got from 150,000 magic to over 1 million I lifted curse on the 150k and 350 k sections Got TOT,Splash and Tea Cups in chests have Phillip ready to welcome once event finishes so 25 gems there  got Kraken and Paracute drop for 1/2 price so all good


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I managed to welcome Hans yesterday, his drop rate was surprisingly good for me. what I'm most curious about is what will happen to any leftover bags and ropes. honestly I hate those fing snow demons. when the NBC event ended all my characters ranged from lvl 6-10 (oggie being only 6, Zero and jack were 10 and sally was 8) I have so many extra shields that are just going to go to waste because I couldn't even blow them lvling with only 3 characters able to get the common token.


----------



## supernova

Chrissy1435 said:


> I know this is a million hours after you posted this morning so I'm probably to late telling you, but I saw that we'll be able to earn snowflakes doing the 6 min tasks once the event ends. So much easier than I was expecting them to make it.


Which makes sense, since it's the 6 minute tasks that are starting us off towards the snowflakes in the first place. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mshanson3121

So when I finish my second battle, what happens? Will Hans immediately open up to be welcomed, or will there be tasks that have to be done first? Just wondering because if he opens up immediately to be welcomed, I'm going to use gems to try and finish up the battle, so that I can then buy him with gems. But if there's task to be done first, forget it, I've only got 3 hours left, I won't evne have time for tat.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*FINALLY welcomed Hans, now back to the regular DMK grind...where i'm still so far behind most of you... in the process of welcoming Flynn, and Minnie and Mickey are spending time with one another for the next 23.5 hours. lol! *


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

mshanson3121 said:


> So when I finish my second battle, what happens? Will Hans immediately open up to be welcomed, or will there be tasks that have to be done first? Just wondering because if he opens up immediately to be welcomed, I'm going to use gems to try and finish up the battle, so that I can then buy him with gems. But if there's task to be done first, forget it, I've only got 3 hours left, I won't evne have time for tat.



*it opens immediately. you have to click Anna's (!) Merlin shows up, and you'll be good to go.*


----------



## dacutebuggy

Dumb question, but I have to ask: I've had a terrible drop rate for Elsa ear hats these past few days I've tried to welcome her, and I'm 8 away, but I doubt I'll get more than one or two more before the event is supposed to end. Will I lose all of my tokens for her? Should I drop the hundreds of gems to just buy her and skip the wait and hope I gain some back when event currency is converted?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

dacutebuggy said:


> Dumb question, but I have to ask: I've had a terrible drop rate for Elsa ear hats these past few days I've tried to welcome her, and I'm 8 away, but I doubt I'll get more than one or two more before the event is supposed to end. Will I lose all of my tokens for her? Should I drop the hundreds of gems to just buy her and skip the wait and hope I gain some back when event currency is converted?



*yes. and if you want her that badly then i'd definitely spend the gems to get her.*


----------



## Disney_Princess83

And I just hit welcome for Hans. Im cutting it very close indeed! Looks like I can only upgrade Anna as I don't have enough snowflakes for two characters. Elsa, Anna and Kristoff are all ready to upgrade aside from the snow flakes.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Would it be worth it to pay gems for the extra snow flakes if I upgraded Elsa now and then Anna just before the cut off? I would end up needing to buy 4 snowflakes? I don't know how much the snowflakes are worth but I have over 1400 gems


----------



## PrincessP

dacutebuggy said:


> Dumb question, but I have to ask: I've had a terrible drop rate for Elsa ear hats these past few days I've tried to welcome her, and I'm 8 away, but I doubt I'll get more than one or two more before the event is supposed to end. Will I lose all of my tokens for her? Should I drop the hundreds of gems to just buy her and skip the wait and hope I gain some back when event currency is converted?



Yes. You have to welcome her before the event ends to get her. If you want her, buy her with gems after you have earned all items that you have time to earn. Take screen shots of what you have earned with her and how many gems she costs due to remaining items needed.... just in case something goes awry.


----------



## PrincessP

Disney_Princess83 said:


> And I just hit welcome for Hans. Im cutting it very close indeed! Looks like I can only upgrade Anna as I don't have enough snowflakes for two characters. Elsa, Anna and Kristoff are all ready to upgrade aside from the snow flakes.



Woo hoo on Hans!!



Disney_Princess83 said:


> Would it be worth it to pay gems for the extra snow flakes if I upgraded Elsa now and then Anna just before the cut off? I would end up needing to buy 4 snowflakes? I don't know how much the snowflakes are worth but I have over 1400 gems



I looked about doing that for Hans b-c I only need 5 snowflakes to level him to 2. In my bleary eyes state first thing this morning, I thought it said 4 gems. However, I just looked and it says 75 gems now. Too steep for me.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

PrincessP said:


> Woo hoo on Hans!!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked about doing that for Hans b-c I only need 5 snowflakes to level him to 2. In my bleary eyes state first thing this morning, I thought it said 4 gems. However, I just looked and it says 75 gems now. Too steep for me.



Thank you, and that's far too much when I'll be able to upgrade them for free once the event is over. I'll just upgrade Anna now. Thank you.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Disney_Princess83 said:


> And I just hit welcome for Hans. Im cutting it very close indeed! Looks like I can only upgrade Anna as I don't have enough snowflakes for two characters. Elsa, Anna and Kristoff are all ready to upgrade aside from the snow flakes.


Congratulations, that was close.  Finally last night swords started dropping for me.  I got the final sword with 2 hours left in the event.


----------



## squirrel

I woke up this morning hoping I could buy any items needed to complete Hans but I got one knife and that was it after sending everyone out for the missing ears hats and knives.  I guess I won't be getting him.  I wish they made it so that we had a chance.  I bought both Sven and Olaf.


----------



## Pheran

I've finished everything in the event and have 44K shields left over, so hopefully that means 22 gems in about half-an-hour.  Sorry for those of you that experienced horrible drop rates, my Hans drop rates were about what I expected given the epic labels.

The good: The animators did a really nice job on some of the character missions, particularly Sven and Olaf.
The bad: That lame finishing cutscene, no voices, and complete lack of weather effects to represent that a snowstorm is occurring (silly clouds don't count).
The ugly: Whoever thought of bags and string should be flogged.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Remember that even if you have to spend gems for Hans, you get 13 (I think?) for completing the set.



Pretty weak if you ask me.  


I was one of those with discriminatory drop rates to welcome Elsa, 3.5 days despite being online every 10-30 minutes. 
I decided spending 94 gems to force welcome Hans is completely unreasonable for what I would use him for.  I know his quests won't be particularly exciting.  As much I would like to think I would get use out of him, 94 gems worth of value just isn't there.  Especially since I have 455 gems.  I'll save those for the next event characters.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> Congratulations, that was close.  Finally last night swords started dropping for me.  I got the final sword with 2 hours left in the event.



Thank you. I have welcomed Hans and sent Anna to be levelled up. I finished Hans with 25 minutes to go. Whew!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

The good news is that the Frozen characters don't need more items to level up. They are the same as during the event. The snowflakes can be earned through short tasks and the Snowgies are gone!

And the currency was converted as it always has been. 2000 shields for 1 gem, capped at 40 gems


----------



## nanlou

Update:

After spending 160 gems last night to speed up the final battle, then spending time yesterday evening, overnight, and this morning trying to earn as many of Hans' items as possible, I was able to spend 154 gems to buy the remaining Hans ears (I earned 3 and needed 5 more). With 3 minutes left in the event I was able to welcome Hans to my kingdom.  In the last 10 minutes, I had Sully, Mike, and Woody/Bo Peep on quests that might have dropped ears, and none of them came through.  Glad that I had enough gems!   I'd already spent the $$ to purchase Olaf & Sven, and didn't really want to sink anymore money into the game at this time.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Pretty weak if you ask me.
> 
> 
> I was one of those with discriminatory drop rates to welcome Elsa, 3.5 days despite being online every 10-30 minutes.
> I decided spending 94 gems to force welcome Hans is completely unreasonable for what I would use him for.  I know his quests won't be particularly exciting.  As much I would like to think I would get use out of him, 94 gems worth of value just isn't there.  Especially since I have 455 gems.  I'll save those for the next event characters.


Better move, I think.  Although I guess we'll have to see how useful he is going forward.  So far, EVE came in handy once, I think, but the Sleeping Beauty characters have been useless since their segment of the game.


----------



## supernova

Just got my 40 gems and lost a ton of other shields.  Not that we need them any longer, but I certainly had more than 40 gems worth.

AND the snowflakes are now only 6 minute tasks.  Time to start leveling everyone up!  God knows I've got the magic for it at this point.


----------



## bluekirty

Pheran said:


> The bad: That lame finishing cutscene, no voices, and complete lack of weather effects to represent that a snowstorm is occurring (silly clouds don't count).


I'm going to count the no voices as good for me. I hardly ever play with the sound on and get very annoyed waiting for one of them to finish what they're saying so that I can click the next item.


Disney_Princess83 said:


> The good news is that the Frozen characters don't need more items to level up. They are the same as during the event. The snowflakes can be earned through short tasks and the Snowgies are gone!
> 
> And the currency was converted as it always has been. 2000 shields for 1 gem, capped at 40 gems


I wasted my day trying to collect the snowflakes, this king the number of items for each character would increase. I should have just checked out after welcoming Hans


----------



## SOPH T.

Quellman said:


> Pretty weak if you ask me.
> 
> 
> I was one of those with discriminatory drop rates to welcome Elsa, 3.5 days despite being online every 10-30 minutes.
> I decided spending 94 gems to force welcome Hans is completely unreasonable for what I would use him for.  I know his quests won't be particularly exciting.  As much I would like to think I would get use out of him, 94 gems worth of value just isn't there.  Especially since I have 455 gems.  I'll save those for the next event characters.


 
It took me about 4-5 days just to unlock Kristoff, and still I have to unlock what was remaining with gems so I could speed up the process to move on to Elsa. Long story short, the event is now over and I still don't have Elsa. Waste of time, money and gems.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The good news is that the Frozen characters don't need more items to level up. They are the same as during the event. The snowflakes can be earned through short tasks and the Snowgies are gone!


That's actually great news after what they pulled on us for the previous events.  Elsa needs 20 hats and 20 crowns just to level up from 5 to 6.  I can't imagine what the totals are going to be for 9 to 10!


----------



## KPach525

Ahh level up Frozen characters as fast as possible! They haven't changed the token requirements yet, except making the snowflakes easier!!!


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The good news is that the Frozen characters don't need more items to level up. They are the same as during the event. The snowflakes can be earned through short tasks and the Snowgies are gone!



This is all very good news, especially the no increase in level-up requirements.  After NBC I was expecting a big increase.


----------



## Pheran

KPach525 said:


> Ahh level up Frozen characters as fast as possible! They haven't changed the token requirements yet, except making the snowflakes easier!!!



I just started welcoming Flynn for 24 hours, so on the off-chance this non-increase is a temporary glitch, I'm screwed.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Just got my 40 gems and lost a ton of other shields.  Not that we need them any longer, but I certainly had more than 40 gems worth.
> 
> AND the snowflakes are now only 6 minute tasks.  Time to start leveling everyone up!  God knows I've got the magic for it at this point.


I agree, I felt like I had more than the gems given


----------



## lmmatooki

nanlou said:


> Update:
> 
> After spending 160 gems last night to speed up the final battle, then spending time yesterday evening, overnight, and this morning trying to earn as many of Hans' items as possible, I was able to spend 154 gems to buy the remaining Hans ears (I earned 3 and needed 5 more). With 3 minutes left in the event I was able to welcome Hans to my kingdom.  In the last 10 minutes, I had Sully, Mike, and Woody/Bo Peep on quests that might have dropped ears, and none of them came through.  Glad that I had enough gems!   I'd already spent the $$ to purchase Olaf & Sven, and didn't really want to sink anymore money into the game at this time.


I did the same thing, only needed like 4 more ears for Hans and bought him with gems!


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> I'm going to count the no voices as good for me. I hardly ever play with the sound on and get very annoyed waiting for one of them to finish what they're saying so that I can click the next item.
> 
> I wasted my day trying to collect the snowflakes, this king the number of items for each character would increase. I should have just checked out after welcoming Hans


No sound and no music.  I play on my commute and normally try to sit in the quiet car.  And when I'm home, my wife really doesn't need to hear noise coming from my phone.

And I'm with you on the snowflake bit, until a member gave me a heads up when she mentioned that they would be cutting the snowflake collection down to the six-minute tasks.  I have nearly every character ready to go up one level, so now it's just a few short tasks before I'll have enough to begin moving them up!


----------



## lmmatooki

I now have all of the characters for this game (except some from the Incredibles because I did not start the game until the middle of the event)...now what? Guess I can continue to level characters up


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I agree, I felt like I had more than the gems given


They always cap it at 40, and it's 2,000 per gem.  So anything above 80,000 is useless when it comes to closing out the event.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I now have all of the characters for this game (except some from the Incredibles because I did not start the game until the middle of the event)...now what? Guess I can continue to level characters up


That's about it until they give us another event or movie to start welcoming characters for.  It's about to get real real repetitive for you.  At least you have characters to level up.  Me, I was done with everyone at 10, so there was zero for me to do except for continuing to collect magic and gems until they gave us Nightmare Before Christmas and then Frozen.


----------



## supernova

SOPH T. said:


> It took me about 4-5 days just to unlock Kristoff, and still I have to unlock what was remaining with gems so I could speed up the process to move on to Elsa. Long story short, the event is now over and I still don't have Elsa. Waste of time, money and gems.


If you were close to welcoming her as far as collecting her tokens, you can try contacting customer care.  Sometimes they've been gracious about issues like that.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> Pretty weak if you ask me.
> 
> 
> I was one of those with discriminatory drop rates to welcome Elsa, 3.5 days despite being online every 10-30 minutes.
> I decided spending 94 gems to force welcome Hans is completely unreasonable for what I would use him for.  I know his quests won't be particularly exciting.  As much I would like to think I would get use out of him, 94 gems worth of value just isn't there.  Especially since I have 455 gems.  I'll save those for the next event characters.



I think you made the right choice.  There were no quests at all for him, and during the even and now he is not even able to collect items needed to upgrade the Frozen characters (or anyone else) so he's pretty useless at the moment.  He may come in handy later on, but I wouldn't spend money now on the chance that he might...


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Better move, I think.  Although I guess we'll have to see how useful he is going forward.  So far, EVE came in handy once, I think, but the Sleeping Beauty characters have been useless since their segment of the game.



Oogie was a completion character, he was marginally useful to Frozen with Hans items.   Syndrome wasn't useful at all and he was a completion character.  Gothel wasn't a bad friend with the vain life.  Sleeping beauty is no fun to work through and their story is a bummer.  I ended up getting the spinning wheel on sale hoping it would continue the story line for them.  All it did was unlock the tasks associated with it, but not actually allow you to play through them as part of a side story.  What a fail.  



mmmears said:


> I think you made the right choice.  There were no quests at all for him, and during the even and now he is not even able to collect items needed to upgrade the Frozen characters (or anyone else) so he's pretty useless at the moment.  He may come in handy later on, but I wouldn't spend money now on the chance that he might...


I still notice that while they were rereleasing Incredibles, they didn't release Syndrome.  I'm not sure if they have thought how to push out battle characters yet.


----------



## RagdollSally86

Chrissy1435 said:


> I have to say I'm really happy this event is just about over. All my regular characters are ready to level up and I had held off welcoming Rapunzel because I didn't want her to interfere with anything during the event so it will be nice to get back to the original story line and play leisurely instead trying to rush and get everything done as quick as possible.


I did the same thing, and feel the same way! I am finally making Rapunzel and will have her by tomorrow morning, and can finally continue the main story at a leisure pace. =)


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Oogie was a completion character, he was marginally useful to Frozen with Hans items.   Syndrome wasn't useful at all and he was a completion character.  Gothel wasn't a bad friend with the vain life.  Sleeping beauty is no fun to work through and their story is a bummer.  I ended up getting the spinning wheel on sale hoping it would continue the story line for them.  All it did was unlock the tasks associated with it, but not actually allow you to play through them as part of a side story.  What a fail.
> 
> 
> I still notice that while they were rereleasing Incredibles, they didn't release Syndrome.  I'm not sure if they have thought how to push out battle characters yet.


I hope so.  I just JUST missed welcoming him during the Incredibles event, so Syndrome is the only character I don't have.  There's enough going on without him and I have no idea which tokens, if ever, he dropped.  It'll still be nice to have him one day.  They stopped re-releasing the Incredibles characters once the NBC event started.  Now that Frozen is over, maybe they will have another one out there before their next event.  Not sure if they'll skip Valentine's Day.  Though after that, unless they start hiding eggs across the stupid playing boards, we are out of holidays that make sense for an event.  Still, having a drunken Mickey Mouse staggering around the Magic Kingdom in his green leprechaun costume would totally make my March.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I have never been so happy about a change after an event as I am about these 6 min snowflake tasks!!!!


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I have never been so happy about a change after an event as I am about these 6 min snowflake tasks!!!!


That's what happens when you allow interns to run the asylum during an event... snowgies and floating clouds.  I sent Buzz and Jessie out for so much rope, I'm shocked they aren't into bondage at this point.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you. I have welcomed Hans and sent Anna to be levelled up. I finished Hans with 25 minutes to go. Whew!



Congrats! So happy to hear you got him just in time!


----------



## Chrissy1435

Has anyone noticed that the characters that drop certain tokens are different now? Looks like even though they didn't change the amount of tokens they did change that. Like for Anna's medallion, only Goofy and Chests give that one out now. So I guess they are trying to make it more difficult by limiting what character drops what.


----------



## supernova

Chrissy1435 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the characters that drop certain tokens are different now? Looks like even though they didn't change the amount of tokens they did change that. Like for Anna's medallion, only Goofy and Chests give that one out now. So I guess they are trying to make it more difficult by limiting what character drops what.


True to form after most of the previous events, so that's not totally unexpected.


----------



## ArgeDroz

supernova said:


> I hope so.  I just JUST missed welcoming him during the Incredibles event, so Syndrome is the only character I don't have.  There's enough going on without him and I have no idea which tokens, if ever, he dropped.  It'll still be nice to have him one day.  They stopped re-releasing the Incredibles characters once the NBC event started.  Now that Frozen is over, maybe they will have another one out there before their next event.  Not sure if they'll skip Valentine's Day.  Though after that, unless they start hiding eggs across the stupid playing boards, we are out of holidays that make sense for an event.  Still, having a drunken Mickey Mouse staggering around the Magic Kingdom in his green leprechaun costume would totally make my March.



I've never not gotten all the characters in an event before . . . until this one.  I was working on welcoming Hans and had 200 gems towards Sven.  I was hoping after the event with the conversion that I would be really close.  So are you telling me that they don't release the characters you didn't get during the event.  So I'm going to have every other available character, leveled to 10, every attraction, and absolutely nothing to do, and no way of getting these other characters?!?!?  Ugh.  This may be the end of the game for me.  I don't know if I can login every 6 hours to start the parade so 1 out of every 30 times I get 5 gems.


----------



## supernova

ArgeDroz said:


> I've never not gotten all the characters in an event before . . . until this one.  I was working on welcoming Hans and had 200 gems towards Sven.  I was hoping after the event with the conversion that I would be really close.  So are you telling me that they don't release the characters you didn't get during the event.  So I'm going to have every other available character, leveled to 10, every attraction, and absolutely nothing to do, and no way of getting these other characters?!?!?  Ugh.  This may be the end of the game for me.  I don't know if I can login every 6 hours to start the parade so 1 out of every 30 times I get 5 gems.


At the end of the event, there was a quick screen about how the characters would be available in-game at some point in the future.  It took them about five months to re-release the Incredibles characters, and even then they stopped at two, I think, plus Frozone who was a game reward.  Still waiting on a couple, and then they have to figure out how they will have us battle the villain.

So all isn't lost.  Might just be some time before they get around to re-releasing the Frozen characters.  But for the time being, I think you're out of luck.


----------



## Chrissy1435

supernova said:


> True to form after most of the previous events, so that's not totally unexpected.



Really? Ive only been playing since NBC so I don't think I realized they changed which characters got what tokens. I just remembered they increased the amount of each token everyone needed. But good to know this isn't something new and it doesn't really matter anyway since I am in no rush to level up any of the frozen characters anymore.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Yay no more snowies! The only reason I didn't feel up to completing any of it. I just played until I got Elsa's castle then was done. I am glad the quests are continuing. I was kind of bummed that NBC finished and the characters just did nothing.


----------



## Chrissy1435

RagdollSally86 said:


> I did the same thing, and feel the same way! I am finally making Rapunzel and will have her by tomorrow morning, and can finally continue the main story at a leisure pace. =)



So even after holding off on welcoming her this whole time, I still haven't started to welcome her today. I decided to level up all my other characters with shorter times first so I can actually have all my characters out doing tasks for tokens again. The good news about them all being useless during the frozen event, I ended up finally earning over a million in magic so I have plenty of potions to level up everyone that has been sitting there waiting. I'll probably get around to welcoming her at some point tomorrow but I'm just really enjoying not feeling any rush to get anything done quickly.


----------



## supernova

Chrissy1435 said:


> Really? Ive only been playing since NBC so I don't think I realized they changed which characters got what tokens. I just remembered they increased the amount of each token everyone needed. But good to know this isn't something new and it doesn't really matter anyway since I am in no rush to level up any of the frozen characters anymore.


Right.  All the tokens are readily available, and we've done away with the annoying bags and rope.  Level them up as you can, without time restraints.


----------



## hopemax

So my final Hans update for my Windows game.  All I have to say in my defense is having a cold makes you loopyheaded and therefore do stupid things.   I continued to collect every hour up until about 90 min before the end of the event.  At that point, I still needed 1 sword and 3 hats and only had one character to collect before the end.  But I did get it down to 124 gems needed to buy the remaining items.  With the 22 gems I had, I only needed to buy the $4.99 gem pack to have enough to Welcome Hans. And then I went to bed.  I was able to use Paypal in the Windows store, so I can console myself with the fact that I used the small Paypal balance I had leftover and so it doesn't feel like I spent real money.

I made a couple mistakes along the way, but I don't think it would have affected things that much.  I should have looked a little closer at the task requirements.  I only had Anna at level 6, at level 7 that would have opened up her shared task with Elsa for the Ears.  Also, I didn't think there was time enough to level Sven up to be useful, so I sent a character out on a 24 hr upgrade, and it turned out he only needed to be level 2 to earn swords.  I was able to get him there before the end of the event, but probably missed out on 3 possible collections.  Then, when I was able to upgrade Sven, I was dumb, and did it before I collected from the people with completed Hans tasks.  So of course, they popped out Sven items.  Final error, was I didn't have all my characters ready to collect as soon as I finished Hans battles.  I had all the people with 4 hour tasks ready, but people with 2 hours I thought I had time to have them collect snowflakes, or 1 hr happiness tasks.  After all, I wouldn't be finishing until after lunch...and then because of my cold, I slept straight through the 4 hr wait.  So in the end, I might have gotten the single sword I was missing, but the hat drop rate was tough.  When I collected after the event ended, I still didn't get more hats.

I didn't get the Frozen float, but I already didn't have the Incredibles float in this game.  I don't foresee me doing anything like this again. If there is an event in March, while we are on vacation, I will just miss out.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> So my final Hans update for my Windows game.  All I have to say in my defense is having a cold makes you loopyheaded and therefore do stupid things.   I didn't get the Frozen float, but I already didn't have the Incredibles float in this game.  I don't foresee me doing anything like this again. If there is an event in March, while we are on vacation, I will just miss out.


When in doubt, blame it on the Sudafed.


----------



## ArgeDroz

supernova said:


> At the end of the event, there was a quick screen about how the characters would be available in-game at some point in the future.  It took them about five months to re-release the Incredibles characters, and even then they stopped at two, I think, plus Frozone who was a game reward.  Still waiting on a couple, and then they have to figure out how they will have us battle the villain.
> 
> So all isn't lost.  Might just be some time before they get around to re-releasing the Frozen characters.  But for the time being, I think you're out of luck.


This game might have gone from annoying but tolerable 'cuz it's kinda cute & I want to collect it all, to dead to me until the next update. Ugh.


----------



## littlebearfan

I don't have Minnie yet - I just got to the point where I can welcome her today (after the event ended).  I did collect the purple and green clothes during the event and at some point I couldn't get them anymore (I am guessing I reached the max on them).  I had hoped to get Minnie in time to make her Christmas outfit as it's my favorite holiday. 

I just got a small ray of hope - It will let me get Daisy's Halloween outfit even though I wasn't playing during Halloween.  I hope that means once I do welcome Minnie I can get her Christmas outfit since I have the clothes.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## DoreyAdore

littlebearfan said:


> I don't have Minnie yet - I just got to the point where I can welcome her today (after the event ended).  I did collect the purple and green clothes during the event and at some point I couldn't get them anymore (I am guessing I reached the max on them).  I had hoped to get Minnie in time to make her Christmas outfit as it's my favorite holiday.
> 
> I just got a small ray of hope - It will let me get Daisy's Halloween outfit even though I wasn't playing during Halloween.  I hope that means once I do welcome Minnie I can get her Christmas outfit since I have the clothes.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


I have Minnie but was unable to *read uninterested in* getting all the necessary green cloths required for her Christmas costume. When I go into the costume shop now, that Minnie costume is no longer available.


----------



## littlebearfan

DoreyAdore said:


> I have Minnie but was unable to *read uninterested in* getting all the necessary green cloths required for her Christmas costume. When I go into the costume shop now, that Minnie costume is no longer available.



That's a bummer - I figured it was a long shot anyway!


----------



## Chrissy1435

So by the time I could get Daisy's or Minnie's Halloween costumes the NBC event & Halloween were both over so I never bothered since it seemed pointless. I can now get both but not sure if I should spend the magic or the time. To anyone who has those costumes, do either character do anything special/useful in those costumes? 

Thanks in adavance!


----------



## aussiebill10

Now the event is over I have just welcomed Phillip I'm guessing the lead up starts to fight Gothrel?
He did a 70 min task I could then level him up to 2 now he is on a 24 quest
Mickey,Minnie and goofy are all on a joint 16hr quest and and in process of lifting curse directly next to Small World the 100k one
And as for Hans well everyone went to great lengths to get him yet he is unable to get any items not even a snowflake for the other characters


----------



## supernova

aussiebill10 said:


> And as for Hans well everyone went to great lengths to get him yet he is unable to get any items not even a snowflake for the other characters


Wondering if he's going to come in handy later on at some point.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## mshanson3121

So am I the only one that has lost interest in the game again since the event ended? I was getting bored with it before Frozen, and now the boredom is back. What is there to do? All my characters are leveled up, everything is built that can be built, there's not even any extra land that I could use to play around with layout. Just same old, same old. It would be better if they continuously had events on the go. So Frozen ends and immediately something new begins.


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> So am I the only one that has lost interest in the game again since the event ended? I was getting bored with it before Frozen, and now the boredom is back. What is there to do? All my characters are leveled up, everything is built that can be built, there's not even any extra land that I could use to play around with layout. Just same old, same old. It would be better if they continuously had events on the go. So Frozen ends and immediately something new begins.


Welcome to the game.  I've been that way since early fall when I finished everyone.  The events are nice distractions, and at least now I have a few more characters to level up.  But once they're done, we're all back to nothing to do again.  I have 4.1million pieces of magic, from sending characters on meaningless quests to collect nothing.  Fun times ahead...


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mshanson3121 said:


> So am I the only one that has lost interest in the game again since the event ended? I was getting bored with it before Frozen, and now the boredom is back. What is there to do? All my characters are leveled up, everything is built that can be built, there's not even any extra land that I could use to play around with layout. Just same old, same old. It would be better if they continuously had events on the go. So Frozen ends and immediately something new begins.



I'm a little bored with the game and I still have plenty to do. I'm still up to welcoming Flynn Ryder but since the event ended, my interest has dropped. It lacks the urgency the events require. I barely touched the game today aside from earning all the snow flakes which I did in an hour or so.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Wondering if he's going to come in handy later on at some point.  Fingers crossed.


My guess is yes, considering the help I got from Oogie Boogie (my first event villain, I was short on Syndrome)


----------



## mmmears

mshanson3121 said:


> So am I the only one that has lost interest in the game again since the event ended? I was getting bored with it before Frozen, and now the boredom is back. What is there to do? All my characters are leveled up, everything is built that can be built, there's not even any extra land that I could use to play around with layout. Just same old, same old. It would be better if they continuously had events on the go. So Frozen ends and immediately something new begins.



Yes.  But I would prefer they extend the real story and not keep giving us these timed events.  It's a bit stressful and if you can't play all the time you lose out on the characters and storyline forever.  It's a bit of a letdown when they are over, too.  I think they are thinking in the short-term when they plan these, and that there is probably a big drop in playing as soon as they end.  I'm caught up at this point, so all I have to do is slowly level up the Frozen characters, but I am glad I don't have to rush so much.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm a little bored with the game and I still have plenty to do. I'm still up to welcoming Flynn Ryder but since the event ended, my interest has dropped. It lacks the urgency the events require. I barely touched the game today aside from earning all the snow flakes which I did in an hour or so.


I think they should move all the mini events they throw at us (coins, happiness...) while a major event is going on to in between those major events so there's something for the game veterans to do. It would make the big events less frantic as well.


----------



## PrincessP

I got Hans and then a yellow mission that required level 2 Hans. I did not level him to 2 until after the event ended. Then it let me continue his mission. This surprised me (nice surprise) as my remaining Oogie Boogie missions all disappeared when the NBC event ended. Anyway....just thought that was interesting.


----------



## supernova

So months ago when I defeated Mother Gothel and saw that the game board was not ready to be expanded, I surmised that we will never get an expanded playing board beyond what we have now.  If by some chance I'm wrong, then we certainly won't be seeing the full expansion before this time next year.  Yes, at least a full year.

Now, as far as news characters to keep the game fresh, at this point, I believe all news characters have been added by events only.  Which means that Tangled was the end of the actual game and officially marked the developers' shortsightedness.

All news characters and storylines included 1-3 structures, whether they were attractions or buildings.  In order for any of us to add three news buildings, we are going to require... land.  There are still five areas to uncursed.  At an average of 2 months between events, that carries us through towards the end of this year.

At this point, they need to pace themselves as far as how quickly they expand the storyline.  Which means that once we are done leveling up Frozen, we are back to collecting endless magic. There was literally nothing to do between completing Tangled and the eventual Nightmare Before Christmas event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

It's nice to have a little break after the holiday event.  I felt like I was playing all the time.  I could use a few days of just leveling up.


----------



## Chrissy1435

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm a little bored with the game and I still have plenty to do. I'm still up to welcoming Flynn Ryder but since the event ended, my interest has dropped. It lacks the urgency the events require. I barely touched the game today aside from earning all the snow flakes which I did in an hour or so.



I have tons to do since everything was on delay with the frozen event but I never even logged in all day yesterday and just took the day off. It was nice not having that urgency to do anything. I just welcomed Rapunzel so I can continue the story line now but again, not rushing it since I see so many people who have been playing from the beginning who have nothing to do now. I figure if I take my time and play when I feel like it, maybe I won't get bored and will continue to enjoy the game.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> So months ago when I defeated Mother Gothel and saw that the game board was not ready to be expanded, I surmised that we will never get an expanded playing board beyond what we have now.  If by some chance I'm wrong, then we certainly won't be seeing the full expansion before this time next year.  Yes, at least a full year.
> 
> Now, as far as news characters to keep the game fresh, at this point, I believe all news characters have been added by events only.  Which means that Tangled was the end of the actual game and officially marked the developers' shortsightedness.
> 
> All news characters and storylines included 1-3 structures, whether they were attractions or buildings.  In order for any of us to add three news buildings, we are going to require... land.  There are still five areas to uncursed.  At an average of 2 months between events, that carries us through towards the end of this year.
> 
> At this point, they need to pace themselves as far as how quickly they expand the storyline.  Which means that once we are done leveling up Frozen, we are back to collecting endless magic. There was literally nothing to do between completing Tangled and the eventual Nightmare Before Christmas event.



Were't Cinderella & Prince Charming released as characters only after Tangled? and was Pirates a full event even? I'm having trouble remembering because Ive been playing for so long


----------



## taylorandtiana918

Hello All! 

I've been reading here for a while, but never posted and I'm in need of some advice! 

To keep it short and sweet I'm about half way through the game right now, the only characters I'm waiting to welcome is Pete (I need two hats which I've tried and tried again to collect for almost a month now) and Eve (I just don't have the magic). I have all of the other characters (including gem characters) and I have all of the land opened except for the 115,000 magic one by space mountain. 

Here's where I'm struggling.. I currently don't have enough room to put out all my attractions (I've tried reorganizing a few times with no luck) and I feel like I'm missing a huge key to the puzzle in terms of magic! I send people out to do the hourly tasks hoping to rack up the magic and I still feel like everyone else has quadruple the magic I have! 

I definitely want my next step to be welcoming Pete so I can move the story line along, but without his hats (and lots more magic) I feel stuck. 

What is everyone's best advice about collecting magic? Is there better tasks than others, or how often should I be collecting? 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Were't Cinderella & Prince Charming released as characters only after Tangled? and was Pirates a full event even? I'm having trouble remembering because Ive been playing for so long


Neither ended with a villain battle.


----------



## Pheran

taylorandtiana918 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I've been reading here for a while, but never posted and I'm in need of some advice!
> 
> To keep it short and sweet I'm about half way through the game right now, the only characters I'm waiting to welcome is Pete (I need two hats which I've tried and tried again to collect for almost a month now) and Eve (I just don't have the magic). I have all of the other characters (including gem characters) and I have all of the land opened except for the 115,000 magic one by space mountain.
> 
> Here's where I'm struggling.. I currently don't have enough room to put out all my attractions (I've tried reorganizing a few times with no luck) and I feel like I'm missing a huge key to the puzzle in terms of magic! I send people out to do the hourly tasks hoping to rack up the magic and I still feel like everyone else has quadruple the magic I have!
> 
> I definitely want my next step to be welcoming Pete so I can move the story line along, but without his hats (and lots more magic) I feel stuck.
> 
> What is everyone's best advice about collecting magic? Is there better tasks than others, or how often should I be collecting?
> 
> Thank you everyone!



If you are struggling with getting items make sure that your park happiness stays in "Ecstatic" as it gives a bonus to getting items.  To get more magic, you could build a concession farm - I have a pretzel farm with 28 pretzel stands - this puts out over 1K magic every 2 hours.  I'm not sure why you are having difficulty with land area as it seems you are still fairly early in the game - have you unlocked any of the optional cursed land areas?


----------



## taylorandtiana918

Pheran said:


> If you are struggling with getting items make sure that your park happiness stays in "Ecstatic" as it gives a bonus to getting items.  To get more magic, you could build a concession farm - I have a pretzel farm with 28 pretzel stands - this puts out over 1K magic every 2 hours.  I'm not sure why you are having difficulty with land area as it seems you are still fairly early in the game - have you unlocked any of the optional cursed land areas?



Yes, I've opened up all of the optional land except for one, but I got a lot of the incredibles/frozen attractions, and I've gotten very lucky with the chests so I have gotten attractions from chests too which I think has a lot to do with my lack of land. 

And I currently have a variety of the different concessions (20 total) are pretzel stands the most rewarding?


----------



## Mattimation

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Were't Cinderella & Prince Charming released as characters only after Tangled? and was Pirates a full event even? I'm having trouble remembering because Ive been playing for so long



Prince Charming and Cinderella were added to help introduce the Treasure Chest system, since the only way to get Prince Charming was to find his gloves in a chest. The Pirates characters had some kind of story-line, but it had no bearing on the bigger story and they definitely were not part of any special event. Considering how they're currently the only characters who are capped at level 6, I'm assuming they'll become integral once the next section is unlocked, but who knows when that is. I'm hoping Adventureland opens by the game's first anniversary, but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they unlock the rest of the cursed land available and stop updating the game. It's been slow going and these big events just seem like distractions.


----------



## mmmears

I see that Syndrome and the Omnidroid City will now be available in legendary chests.

ETA - and the rest of the Incredibles.


----------



## Pheran

taylorandtiana918 said:


> Yes, I've opened up all of the optional land except for one, but I got a lot of the incredibles/frozen attractions, and I've gotten very lucky with the chests so I have gotten attractions from chests too which I think has a lot to do with my lack of land.
> 
> And I currently have a variety of the different concessions (20 total) are pretzel stands the most rewarding?



Pretzel stands aren't the most rewarding - in general, the shorter the cycle the more reward you get per time, but you have to balance that with how often you have to collect the items.  I thought that the 2-hour window for pretzel stands was a reasonable compromise.  Here are some screenshots of my layout, maybe it will give you some ideas.  However, I did miss the Incredibles event and part of NBC, so I'm probably not as space-constrained as someone who has every structure from those events.  The shots are only Toontown, but I could post more if it's helpful.

http://imgur.com/a/qdDK4


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Prince Charming and Cinderella were added to help introduce the Treasure Chest system, since the only way to get Prince Charming was to find his gloves in a chest.


And we all remember how well THAT went over.  Yikes.



Mattimation said:


> I'm assuming they'll become integral once the next section is unlocked, but who knows when that is. I'm hoping Adventureland opens by the game's first anniversary, but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they unlock the rest of the cursed land available and stop updating the game. It's been slow going and these big events just seem like distractions.


That's what I was thinking, too.  I don't think they expected people to go this far so quickly, or to stay with the game this long.  If they don't expand the game beyond what we have, and it's entirely possible that they won't, they could either just shut down and introduce something new, or allow current players to just drop off and have new players start up.  I'm sure that's all happening every day anyway.  Even when the areas weren't open, we could still scroll around the entire game board. The fact that we can't get a (shaded) glimpse into that area of the park is telling. Let's hope there's a huge Phase II rather than a simple phase out.


----------



## Gothmic

mmmears said:


> I see that Syndrome and the Omnidroid City will now be available in legendary chests.
> 
> ETA - and the rest of the Incredibles.



But it sounds like Legendary chests won't randomly appear and will need to be purchased, and then you are not guaranteed to get what you want/need. I only need Syndrome from this set. I also need tower of terror... but that will happen eventually with the free chests and patience, or so I keep telling myself.


----------



## supernova

Gothmic said:


> But it sounds like Legendary chests won't randomly appear and will need to be purchased, and then you are not guaranteed to get what you want/need. I only need Syndrome from this set. I also need tower of terror... but that will happen eventually with the free chests and patience, or so I keep telling myself.


I'm in the same exact spot you are.  Don't get me wrong.  I love getting banners and topiaries from the platinum chests that I'm treated two every two months.  But still...


----------



## mmmears

Gothmic said:


> But it sounds like Legendary chests won't randomly appear and will need to be purchased, and then you are not guaranteed to get what you want/need. I only need Syndrome from this set. I also need tower of terror... but that will happen eventually with the free chests and patience, or so I keep telling myself.



Of course.  I'm pretty cynical at this point and figure they are not expanding the game anymore but trying to make as much money as they can before either people quit or they stop the game (which is what happened on the last Disney game I played).  Sorry I don't have anything more positive to add to this...


----------



## Chrissy1435

taylorandtiana918 said:


> Yes, I've opened up all of the optional land except for one, but I got a lot of the incredibles/frozen attractions, and I've gotten very lucky with the chests so I have gotten attractions from chests too which I think has a lot to do with my lack of land.
> 
> And I currently have a variety of the different concessions (20 total) are pretzel stands the most rewarding?



I've only been playing a little over 3 months now and I also struggled with gaining magic in the beginning. It seemed as soon as I would earn it, I would need to spend it. Luckily during the frozen event, most characters were useless so I finally got to 1million magic by sending the useless ones out over and over again and not upgrading anyone except frozen ones. As far as the concession stands go, I would say it really depends on the time you have to play. When I first started everyone was saying Burger stands so I saved up and bought 20 of them and then realized it was a dumb choice considering I wasn't checking the game every 5 mins. Now I have about 25 hat stands and only 2 burger stands out and I've found the hat stands to be pretty useful in gathering a lot of magic.

Right before the frozen event, I put all my decorations and concessions in storage and rearranged my park and fit all my attractions in it (I have all except incredible house, city, and the magic carpets). I haven't welcomed Donald or Flora yet so I don't have their places either. While my park isn't pretty, I do have everything out as well all my hat stands and have slowly been adding decorations back in too.  If you have the time to redo your park, you should be able to squish everything in there but you'll have to deal with things not being exactly where or grouper how you want them to be. Good Luck!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Mattimation said:


> Prince Charming and Cinderella were added to help introduce the Treasure Chest system, since the only way to get Prince Charming was to find his gloves in a chest. The Pirates characters had some kind of story-line, but it had no bearing on the bigger story and they definitely were not part of any special event. Considering how they're currently the only characters who are capped at level 6, I'm assuming they'll become integral once the next section is unlocked, but who knows when that is. I'm hoping Adventureland opens by the game's first anniversary, but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they unlock the rest of the cursed land available and stop updating the game. It's been slow going and these big events just seem like distractions.



I was thinking about it and we all got really excited when they announced Pirates because of the ship thats back in the locked part of the top right corner, but how cool would it be if that release (whenever it happens) was tied to Peter Pan??? we only have Tink all by herself in that character section and itd make sense to do Wendy for sure, and Captain Hook as the villian for the final battle. With the attention to detail with the task animations and new attraction kids riding things animations, I can totally see Peter & Hook fighting on that ship just like in Fantasmic at Disneyland. totally a pipe dream, but thought ya'll might want to dream with me


----------



## Mattimation

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I was thinking about it and we all got really excited when they announced Pirates because of the ship thats back in the locked part of the top right corner, but how cool would it be if that release (whenever it happens) was tied to Peter Pan??? we only have Tink all by herself in that character section and itd make sense to do Wendy for sure, and Captain Hook as the villian for the final battle. With the attention to detail with the task animations and new attraction kids riding things animations, I can totally see Peter & Hook fighting on that ship just like in Fantasmic at Disneyland. totally a pipe dream, but thought ya'll might want to dream with me



I would LOVE it if they added more Peter Pan characters to the game. Honestly, when the game first came out I was surprised at how few Disney Animation characters were included in this game, and only recently has it started feeling balanced between Disney Animation, Pixar, and other Disney Movies. I think they could still introduce Peter Pan and all them, but I think they'd probably go in some of the cursed Fantasyland space, since the rides do seem to correspond to where they go (or would go if they were actual rides) in actual Disney Parks. I'm hoping, should Adventureland ever open, we see the Pirates become more relevant, and Aladdin characters finally show up to go with their Hong Kong rides. My pipe dream for this game is that it expands enough to feature versions of every Disney Park land, including a Tokyo Disney Mermaid Lagoon for Little Mermaid themed rides and characters - maybe Peter Pan could go there too!


----------



## Pheran

Since I only have Mrs. Incredible and Dash, I decided to be the guinea pig for you guys and buy an Incredibles Chest, even though I was not at all happy about decorations being a possible reward.  It gave me Syndrome, which is a good result for only 60 gems, but beware, obviously your mileage may vary.


----------



## Mattimation

Pheran said:


> Since I only have Mrs. Incredible and Dash, I decided to be the guinea pig for you guys and buy an Incredibles Chest, even though I was not at all happy about decorations being a possible reward.  It gave me Syndrome, which is a good result for only 60 gems, but beware, obviously your mileage may vary.



I've bought two - my first one gave me yet another bench, but my second gave me Frozone, which I definitely was not expecting.


----------



## Ariel 007

I also bought two, I had Mrs I and Dash and won Frozone in the contest, so my first chest gave me Violet and my second chest gave me Mr. I. Now I only need Syndrome and the City but I am afraid I will get more benches and and statues, lol I will wait a bit before I spend more gems.


----------



## Kewz1

I just bought a chest. 

I'm now the proud owner of a Tribute to the Heroes statue. 

Yay.


----------



## littlebearfan

I didn't have any of the Incredible characters.  I bought 2 chests and got Syndrome and Violet.


----------



## PrincessP

Kewz1 said:


> I just bought a chest.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Tribute to the Heroes statue.
> 
> Yay.




With the luck most of you were having, I splurged and bought one. Tribute to heroes statue for me, too.....Yay!
Plus side:  it was the female statue...I already have the male statue. At least it is a new item. Now do I try again?!


----------



## Pheran

Pheran said:


> Since I only have Mrs. Incredible and Dash, I decided to be the guinea pig for you guys and buy an Incredibles Chest, even though I was not at all happy about decorations being a possible reward.  It gave me Syndrome, which is a good result for only 60 gems, but beware, obviously your mileage may vary.



Minor bug/tip: After getting Syndrome from the chest, I had to kill and restart the app to get it to properly show his bracers reward for Cinderella's "Galloping Around" mission.  It showed no reward before that.


----------



## Wdw1015

Spent the gems and got Frozone....whew!!

I have something to do again!

And I also had to close out of the game to get the items to show up


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Wow! I have all the incredibles characters but just narrowly missed collecting the items to get Syndrome last time...so I took a chance on a chest and got him. And all the dropped items I did manage to collect for him during the event are still there!!! I can basically instantly level him up at least to 4 times. very nice of them to do that I totally expected to have to start over.


----------



## Pheran

I used my last 60 gems on a second Incredibles chest and got - a bench.  Grrrrr.  I shouldn't have pushed my luck.


----------



## toinettec

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I was thinking about it and we all got really excited when they announced Pirates because of the ship thats back in the locked part of the top right corner, but how cool would it be if that release (whenever it happens) was tied to Peter Pan??? we only have Tink all by herself in that character section and itd make sense to do Wendy for sure, and Captain Hook as the villian for the final battle. With the attention to detail with the task animations and new attraction kids riding things animations, I can totally see Peter & Hook fighting on that ship just like in Fantasmic at Disneyland. totally a pipe dream, but thought ya'll might want to dream with me



Well, in a quest, Jack Sparrow announces that it's his ship that's locked away by the curse.  That's not to say that there won't be more Peter Pan, just probably not involved with the barely visible ship.   
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Hide_around_the_Corner


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

toinettec said:


> Well, in a quest, Jack Sparrow announces that it's his ship that's locked away by the curse.  That's not to say that there won't be more Peter Pan, just probably not involved with the barely visible ship.
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Hide_around_the_Corner



I literally never actually read the dialogue so good catch haha


----------



## DoreyAdore

So I wonder...can the Incredibles chests be found or just purchased?


----------



## Emileeann24

Do you think this will be the last chance to get them?


----------



## bookgirl

The only things I don't have in the INCREDIBLES story line are Mr I, Syndrome, and the City.  I'm not sure I want to spend the gems.  (I did spend a lot of gems in Frozen)  I think I might just stick with what I've got.


----------



## 2010_Bride

bookgirl said:


> The only things I don't have in the INCREDIBLES story line are Mr I, Syndrome, and the City.  I'm not sure I want to spend the gems.  (I did spend a lot of gems in Frozen)  I think I might just stick with what I've got.



I don't blame you. I have everyone except Frozone, but seeing as The Incredibles seem to be useless at this point ( and I'm not guaranteed to get him from a chest) I'd rather save my gems and use them for the next gem character that comes out. At least I know I'm spending my gems and guaranteeing to actually get the character. It takes me a long time to save gems, so risking 60 of them to get a bench or topiary does not make sense to me.


----------



## aussiebill10

I took a chance and got an Incredibles bench


----------



## toinettec

DoreyAdore said:


> So I wonder...can the Incredibles chests be found or just purchased?



Only purchased.  Gameloft spelled it out on Facebook.  
https://www.facebook.com/DisneyMagicKingdoms/posts/785289071637559:0


----------



## heatherwith3

I was only missing Syndrome and I bought a chest.  It was Syndrome, so I am happy.


----------



## toinettec

Emileeann24 said:


> Do you think this will be the last chance to get them?



I would go so far as to say No.  That would mean denying content permanently to new players, and that's content that's already been developed that they could still use to generate future revenue.  Although there is the distinct possibility that the price will become more punishing each time they become available again.  They promised the first time around that it would never be easier to get them than it was right then....


----------



## KPach525

I've become a hoarder. I have 2 platinum and 4 gold chests in storage. My plan was to hold them until new attractions are released (already have splash, tot, etc). I've already had to open 2 gold in the past couple weeks just due to space.  I may be waiting a while 

And I am very skeptical to buy an Incredible chest. I see all the good luck some of you are having so it's tempting. I'm missing both Frozone and Syndrome.


----------



## DoreyAdore

toinettec said:


> Only purchased.  Gameloft spelled it out on Facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/DisneyMagicKingdoms/posts/785289071637559:0


Thanks!  I don't do Facebook but I'll take your word 
I have all of the Incredibles stuff so I dont have any need to buy a chest but it would be cool if they could be found by players who were still looking to complete the set. Oh well.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

After all the luck you all are having on the incredibles chest, gave it a shot.  Received Syndrome.   Now do I push my luck for another character.   Certainly don't need another incredibles bench, have a bunch of them already.


----------



## Ariel 007

So after receiving Mr I and Violet I thought why not try again and I received a snow cone concession, well it is not a character but it is kinda cool and at least it is not another hat stand. After a bit I got really brave and bought my 4th chest thinking for sure I was going to get a bench, but much to my surprise it was the Omnidroid City! So now that I have it , what do I do with it???? This thing is huge!!! Something or things will need to go into storage as I have no room for this monster!  Now do I dare tempt fate and try for Syndrome..... hmmm.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Ariel 007 said:


> So after receiving Mr I and Violet I thought why not try again and I received a snow cone concession, well it is not a character but it is kinda cool and at least it is not another hat stand. After a bit I got really brave and bought my 4th chest thinking for sure I was going to get a bench, but much to my surprise it was the Omnidroid City! So now that I have it , what do I do with it???? This thing is huge!!! Something or things will need to go into storage as I have no room for this monster!  Now do I dare tempt fate and try for Syndrome..... hmmm.


Believe it or not I have all of the attractions to include the city and TOT and SM and I managed to fit everything with some finagling. I also have quite a few concessions.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> After all the luck you all are having on the incredibles chest, gave it a shot.  Received Syndrome.   Now do I push my luck for another character.   Certainly don't need another incredibles bench, have a bunch of them already.


2 for 2.  Frozon this time.  Plus got the 25 gems back for having both characters, so that chest only cost 35 gems.


----------



## mshanson3121

Kewz1 said:


> I just bought a chest.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a Tribute to the Heroes statue.
> 
> Yay.



I refuse to spend any more money on thi game, or to use my ges for chests because of this junk.


----------



## Ariel 007

DoreyAdore said:


> Believe it or not I have all of the attractions to include the city and TOT and SM and I managed to fit everything with some finagling. I also have quite a few concessions.


My problem is more that I must have all the like type attractions in the same area so I keep trying to put all the Incredible attractions in Tomorrowland with all the other purple based attractions and then there are the ones that sort of go but not quite. I suppose I either give in and put everything wherever it fits or just put something in storage (jet packs!) until later,


----------



## mrzrich

I got Mr. Incredible, and bench (Yippie), the Frozone Snow Cone Concession, and finally Syndrome!  When the event ended I was in the process of acquiring MR. Incredible so I have a boatload of his tokens.  He is currently in the process of leveling up to level 5 and I still have tokens! I think I may be able to get him up to 7 without doing a thing.  I got my gem bonus for welcoming the family, but when I got Syndrome I did not get the 25 gems that I should have received for completing the Frozone/Syndrome grouping.  I am waiting for a realy from Gameloft.


----------



## Ariel 007

mrzrich said:


> I got Mr. Incredible, and bench (Yippie), the Frozone Snow Cone Concession, and finally Syndrome!  When the event ended I was in the process of acquiring MR. Incredible so I have a boatload of his tokens.  He is currently in the process of leveling up to level 5 and I still have tokens! I think I may be able to get him up to 7 without doing a thing.  I got my gem bonus for welcoming the family, but when I got Syndrome I did not get the 25 gems that I should have received for completing the Frozone/Syndrome grouping.  I am waiting for a realy from Gameloft.


I didn't receiving the 25 gems either but closing and reopening the game triggered them.


----------



## RagdollSally86

I am just baffled at the differences of outcomes from everyone on what's been received from the Incredibles chests. After reading that some of you got characters and others a bench.. I just don't know if I'm brave enough to try it, for 60 gems. Maybe later on, before the 10 days are up, I might try just one, and feel like Charlie on Willy Wonka. lol. I will have to open that chest carefully, like he peeled back the wrapper of his chocolate bar, and hope for the best! Lol


----------



## Ariel 007

So I purchased 5 chests got Violet, Mr I, Snow Cone Concession, Omnidroid City and the final chest Syndrome.  Not sure if it made a difference in the outcome but I had 4 Incredibles benches and both  Hero Statues in my park so maybe they knew I just didn't need any more! LOL  Just glad I was able to complete the Incredibles, now to level them all up.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mrzrich said:


> I got Mr. Incredible, and bench (Yippie), the Frozone Snow Cone Concession, and finally Syndrome!  When the event ended I was in the process of acquiring MR. Incredible so I have a boatload of his tokens.  He is currently in the process of leveling up to level 5 and I still have tokens! I think I may be able to get him up to 7 without doing a thing.  I got my gem bonus for welcoming the family, but when I got Syndrome I did not get the 25 gems that I should have received for completing the Frozone/Syndrome grouping.  I am waiting for a realy from Gameloft.



you get the 25 gems as soon as you level him up to level 2


----------



## Kewz1

mshanson3121 said:


> I refuse to spend any more money on thi game, or to use my ges for chests because of this junk.





RagdollSally86 said:


> I am just baffled at the differences of outcomes from everyone on what's been received from the Incredibles chests. After reading that some of you got characters and others a bench.. I just don't know if I'm brave enough to try it, for 60 gems. Maybe later on, before the 10 days are up, I might try just one, and feel like Charlie on Willy Wonka. lol. I will have to open that chest carefully, like he peeled back the wrapper of his chocolate bar, and hope for the best! Lol



I garnered my courage - or perhaps my stupidity - and tried it again. This time I received Frozone. 

Yay!


----------



## mrzrich

Gee...how many tokens did it take to welcome Mr. Incredible during the event?  

I got him today and was able to level him up to level 7 with tokens that I had collected months ago in my unsuccessful attempt to collect him.


----------



## KPach525

False hope... friggin statue


----------



## evilqueenmindy

So I had some extra downtime early this morning.  Decided my space crunch in the park was too annoying, so I spent an hour on completely rebuilding my park.  After reading about the success of other posters, I put literally everything in storage; started placing attractions first, then concessions, then decorations (which I messed around with later.)
It looks a bit cramped, but MUCH to my surprise, I've managed to fit every single attraction available in the game into my park, even bought the Aladdin one I was missing.  Added back in a reasonable amount of concessions, and even splurged on some extra decor.  (Not benches.  Thanks to chests, I could build a universe out of benches) it all fits.  I've even got extra room to spare.


----------



## Aeriee

Bought 2 chests, the first I got Mrs. Incredible statue But the second one I got Syndrome! He's the last character I needed! So happy right now Now I'm contiplatig on whether I should buy Rex, Wall-E and Jack. Those are the only characters I need in the whole game.. hm..


----------



## mshanson3121

Anyone want to share pics of their Kingdoms to show how they fit everything in?


----------



## nanlou

I've been sitting on several hundred gems and wasn't really saving them for anything in particular, so I decided to give the I credible chests a try. The Incredibles event was going on when I first started playing, but because I had just started, I wasn't able to participate in it - or maybe I just didn't understand how to participate? I remember seeing that the family was "available" but I didn't know how to get them, and that Frozone (my favorite) was shaded out...and next thing I knew, the whole collection was shaded out. So I didn't get any of them. I now have Dash and Mrs. I thanks to the offering from a couple of weeks ago. 

So....My first chest had Syndrome's Energy Rings attraction. Okay.  I decided to keep trying, and got statues in both of the next two chests. My final, fourth try yielded Frozone. All in all, I'm thinking that 240 gems for Frozone, an attraction, and two (worthless) statues isn't bad. Not sure if I want to keep trying? Do you think there will be other ways to get Violet and Mr. I in the future? Eventually I'll run out of gems....


----------



## Bettie

Argh, I can't believe I actually fell for it! I bought a chest yesterday and got.....wait for it.....a bench! I still have a couple hundred gems,but definitely feel nervous about possibly throwing them away on garbage. I feel like I'm in Vegas. Just one more pull!


----------



## supernova

Ok, great. So we all got Syndrome.  Now how the hell do we level him up?  I have all of his personal tokens left over from the initial event so i can get him to level 2.   Wondering where we get the Incredibles coins from?  They phased them out after the event ended.  They aren't coming from the house, city, or either of the two attractions.  Frozone, Violet, Mr. Incredible,  and Syndrome himself don't offer them. I have Dash and Mrs. Incredible on a joint tasks but even after they finish, I'm not expecting anything from them.  Or are we waiting for this Frozen overlay to finally go away so that the items are built back into the game?  If so, that's strange, because they were able to introduce this new Incredibles chest into the game.  Hmmm....  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Ok, great. So we all got Syndrome.  Now how the hell do we level him up?  I have all of his personal tokens left pver from the initial event so i can get him to level 2.   Wondering where we get the Incredibles coins from?  They phased them out after the event ended.  They aren't coming from the house, city, or either of the two attractions.  Frozone, Violet, Mr. Incredible,  and Syndrome himself don't offer them. I have Dash and Mrs. Incredible on a joint tasks but even after they finish, I'm not expecting anything from them.  Or are we waiting for this Frozen overlay to finally go away so that the items are built back into the game?  If so, that's strange, because they were able to introduce this new Incredibles chest into the game.  Hmmm....  Thoughts anyone?



what do you mean? besides the typical tokens (incredibles Is, the bracers & the hats) he only needs magic to level up...Ive already got him to level 6 with zero issues. if your incredibles characters aren't showing that they will drop anything its because you already have the tokens you need to upgrade him in your "bank" if you will, once he actually needs something to level up they are able to get them.


----------



## mmmears

I'm wondering when they plan on taking down the holiday decorations?  From what I have heard they have taken them down in the real parks.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

My luck ran out.  Got a bench on the 3rd chest and a statue on the 4th.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Bought an Incredibles chest and received.... A statue. Considering I need four characters and two rides from the chests, im really nervous to keep trying.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mmmears said:


> I'm wondering when they plan on taking down the holiday decorations?  From what I have heard they have taken them down in the real parks.



When the next update comes down I would think.


----------



## Smarra17

I have been sitting on my gems for a while, and was not playing yet when the Incredibles were released so I figured why not try and see what I would get I had Mrs. I and Dash so I really wanted to see if I could get the rest of the family. First try Mr. Incredible Statue, Then Violet, The House, Mr I and the City which I had no room for, then my last was Syndrome. I still have some gems but with all the good luck I am afraid to try for Frozone. I have enough for 2 more boxes but I am going to wait a few days and hope for Frozone...


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> what do you mean? besides the typical tokens (incredibles Is, the bracers & the hats) he only needs magic to level up...Ive already got him to level 6 with zero issues. if your incredibles characters aren't showing that they will drop anything its because you already have the tokens you need to upgrade him in your "bank" if you will, once he actually needs something to level up they are able to get them.


Weird. I had enough tokens, just needed the 4 Incredibles tokens.  And none of the characters were offering them. I had to turn off my phone and reset my game, then the Incredibles tokens started appearing in six minute tasks.  Doing that ALSO triggered my 25 gems for completing the set.  All good now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I had enough gems for 3 chests.  First, I received a statue then I got the city and Frozone.  Definitely worth it!!!  But wow...the city is huge!!!  It took up almost an entire block of my Tomorrowland.  Tinkerbell now lives next to Pizza Planet.  Hope she likes pizza.


----------



## ArielDreams

I had enough for 2 chests initially - got Sno cone consession (which I already had) and then Mr I. I took the offer for Boo and 130 gems which I used for more chests - a bench, then Frozone and Syndrome. Completing the Monsters set and an Incredibles set got me more gems. I am a few short of another 60 but torn whether I should do another one. I only need Violet and the Omnidroid City at this point... the odds aren't in my favor anymore.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> I'm wondering when they plan on taking down the holiday decorations?  From what I have heard they have taken them down in the real parks.



I was wondering this too. I'm at Disneyworld Magic Kingdom still had them up on friday when I was there. The resort has removed them. Haven't been to the parks all weekend avoiding them due to the run Disney crowds so not sure about the other parks.


----------



## lmmatooki

Pheran said:


> Pretzel stands aren't the most rewarding - in general, the shorter the cycle the more reward you get per time, but you have to balance that with how often you have to collect the items.  I thought that the 2-hour window for pretzel stands was a reasonable compromise.  Here are some screenshots of my layout, maybe it will give you some ideas.  However, I did miss the Incredibles event and part of NBC, so I'm probably not as space-constrained as someone who has every structure from those events.  The shots are only Toontown, but I could post more if it's helpful.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/qdDK4


I laughed quite a bit at your pretzel stand farm!! Looks crazy but too funny!


----------



## lmmatooki

Bought 2 of the Incredible chests and got the Incredibles' house and...a bench...ugh. I really wanted the Violet, Mr. I, and Syndrome but oh well. I might try one more again later because I only have 71 gems now.


----------



## lmmatooki

Rearranged my park and I'm only missing the sword in the stone attraction and holy cow, I have a lot of land room available!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I bought second chest and ended up with Mr Incredible. I'm tempted to buy another few. I still have over 1300 gems. 

Looking for some advice. I have everything to welcome Cinderella and Elizabeth however I have held off as they aren't part of main storyline. I have every character ready to level up. I've build Rapunzels Tower and Flynn is on a 16 hour quest . Is there a particular group of characters so I should level up first? Mickey and the Gang? Monsters? Who is most helpful going forth and are there more quests for any particular group of characters?


----------



## Valehikari

Anybody else experiencing problems with happiness? I can't seem to produce anymore wishes... and my happiness is dropping of course.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I still don't have the quest to get Zurg. I can upgrade all of the Toy Story characters from both sets, however I still haven't progressed with their story? Do any of them need to be at a certain level?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I still don't have the quest to get Zurg. I can upgrade all of the Toy Story characters from both sets, however I still haven't progressed with their story? Do any of them need to be at a certain level?



*i'm wondering the same thing, i think you and i are basically in the exact same spot in the game, the only thing  i have in my quest log at the moment is to welcome Rapunzel...*

*my toy story character levels are:*
*Jesse Lv. 6*
*Woody Lv. 10*
*Buzz Lv. 6*
*Bo Peep Lv. 6*
*Hamm Lv. 5*
*Sarge Lv. 7*
*dont have Rex... but can we talk about why Mr. Potato Head isnt a character...i mean come on!! lol*


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm not quite at welcoming Rapunzel, however I'm not that far away I don't think. I have two quests for Flynn, both 16 hours. 




GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i'm wondering the same thing, i think you and i are basically in the exact same spot in the game, the only thing  i have in my quest log at the moment is to welcome Rapunzel...*
> 
> *my toy story character levels are:*
> *Jesse Lv. 6*
> *Woody Lv. 10*
> *Buzz Lv. 6*
> *Bo Peep Lv. 6*
> *Hamm Lv. 5*
> *Sarge Lv. 7*
> *dont have Rex... but can we talk about why Mr. Potato Head isnt a character...i mean come on!! lol*


----------



## littlebearfan

Valehikari said:


> Anybody else experiencing problems with happiness? I can't seem to produce anymore wishes... and my happiness is dropping of course.



Glad to know it isn't just me!  I haven't been getting very many requests since the last leader board - but I was also trying not to collect any smiley faces (and build up a bunch in case we get another leader board).  I had to start collecting a few at a time to barely keep happiness in the ecstatic level, but eventually realized I wasn't getting enough new wished to replace the ones I collected.

I made sure to collect the remaining few smiley faces floating around, closed the game, waited about 30 minutes before opening game again.  I got 5 wishes - 2 for rides, 3 for characters that are out on quests.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm not quite at welcoming Rapunzel, however I'm not that far away I don't think. I have two quests for Flynn, both 16 hours.



*you're not too far behind me, and i have both Cinderella and Elizabeth. but main story  we are in and around the same place. i just got the welcome Rapunzel this time yesterday, but i haddnt been able to log in until this morning, so its going to be a while to welcome her. what level are your TS characters?*


----------



## Disney_Princess83

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *you're not too far behind me, and i have both Cinderella and Elizabeth. but main story  we are in and around the same place. i just got the welcome Rapunzel this time yesterday, but i haddnt been able to log in until this morning, so its going to be a while to welcome her. what level are your TS characters?*



I'm ready to welcome Cinderella and Elizabeth however I'am holding off for now. 

Jessie: Level 5
Woody: Level 7
Buzz: Level 5

Bo Peep: Level 3
Mr Hamm: Level 4
Sarge: Level 3
Rex: Level 3

All have everything ready to level up once more.


----------



## ashleyrn

I've been playing this game since last April with no problem, but recently I have NOTHING to do. All my characters are completely upgraded (aside from my Frozen characters) and the only attraction I don't have is The Kraken. But there seems to be nothing for me to do to get any quests. I also have no land available and have 3 attractions in storage because of it. I am probably going to remove all my concession stands to make room. I also have more magic than I know what to do with and am saving my gems up for characters.  Any advice as far as the quests go?


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I still don't have the quest to get Zurg. I can upgrade all of the Toy Story characters from both sets, however I still haven't progressed with their story? Do any of them need to be at a certain level?



You can't get Zurg until after Rapunzel.



Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm ready to welcome Cinderella and Elizabeth however I'am holding off for now.



I'm not sure why you are holding off, those characters do have some cross-quests that can help get items for other characters.  Unless you are just saving the magic for other uses.


----------



## Pheran

ashleyrn said:


> I've been playing this game since last April with no problem, but recently I have NOTHING to do. All my characters are completely upgraded (aside from my Frozen characters) and the only attraction I don't have is The Kraken. But there seems to be nothing for me to do to get any quests. I also have no land available and have 3 attractions in storage because of it. I am probably going to remove all my concession stands to make room. I also have more magic that I know what to do with and am saving my gems up for characters.  Any advice as far as the quests go?



Once you've finished leveling the Frozen characters, you have effectively completed the game, at least until they release more content.  As long as you have beaten all the quests available to you and welcomed everyone, then there's no special way to get more.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pheran said:


> You can't get Zurg until after Rapunzel.
> 
> I'm not sure why you are holding off, those characters do have some cross-quests that can help get items for other characters.  Unless you are just saving the magic for other uses.



Thank you for the information with Zurg. 

As for Cinderella and Elizabeth, I'm holding off because I don't want too many characters dropping 2+ items per quest as it takes so much longer to get the items needed to upgrade a character. I literally have every character in the game ready to upgrade to their next level but I can't update them all at once so I'm trying to focus on the main storyline. I will welcome Cinderella shortly.


----------



## Pheran

lmmatooki said:


> I laughed quite a bit at your pretzel stand farm!! Looks crazy but too funny!



Eventually I'll take it down to free up space, but I still haven't unlocked the 350K land area so it stays at least until then.


----------



## lmmatooki

Pheran said:


> Eventually I'll take it down to free up space, but I still haven't unlocked the 350K land area so it stays at least until then.


I haven't unlocked that area either, I'm  hoping that after the next update that it will decrease in price like they have done in the past.


----------



## FoSho7787

Did anyone have an issue with their Incredible character not unfreezing when getting them from a chest? I got Violet from a chest and she's able to run quests on the gameplay screen, but her picture in the character book is greyed out and she still says "Coming Soon".... Mr. Incredible showed up right away (along with the gems to finish the family . . . which SHOWS I got Violet), I've contacted customer service, but they're slow. I rebooted the game AND switched languages.


----------



## lmmatooki

My rearrangement of my park! Haven't decided if I will put up my decorations yet.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I bought another Incredibles chest and got.... A statue. The same one I got from my first chest. Considering I need 3 characters and 2 rides this is so frustrating. I'm too nervous to buy another one and get a bench. It's so wrong something that expensive can give you such rubbish.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought another Incredibles chest and got.... A statue. The same one I got from my first chest. Considering I need 3 characters and 2 rides this is so frustrating. I'm too nervous to buy another one and get a bench. It's so wrong something that expensive can give you such rubbish.


I figured that they had this all down to a science.  I only needed Syndrome.  Have all the other characters, the attraction, the city, and the house.  I had enough gems to get five chests.  First two gave me statues, next chest gave me (another) Snowcone concession stand.  The final chest before I would go below 60 was Syndrome.  Funny how it took all available gems to get the character I needed.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I figured that they had this all down to a science.  I only needed Syndrome.  Have all the other characters, the attraction, the city, and the house.  I had enough gems to get five chests.  First two gave me statues, next chest gave me (another) Snowcone concession stand.  The final chest before I would go below 60 was Syndrome.  Funny how it took all available gems to get the character I needed.


Ha!!  Down to a science....ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha!!  Down to a science....ha ha ha ha ha


Yeah, even _ I _ choked as I was typing that one out.


----------



## Pinkela

Cannon days: how often do they refresh? Is it 8 every time?


----------



## Pheran

No special reward for the cannon bot challenge this time, just gems.


----------



## podsnel

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought another Incredibles chest and got.... A statue. The same one I got from my first chest. Considering I need 3 characters and 2 rides this is so frustrating. I'm too nervous to buy another one and get a bench. It's so wrong something that expensive can give you such rubbish.



I agree! Can't believe I got a statue for 60 gems! Are they kidding me? So SO mad!


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> No special reward for the cannon bot challenge this time, just gems.


At this point, I'm so annoyed with the game that I can't be bothered with these cannonbots.  Even for gems.  At least they are around during this latest introduction of the Incredibles.  It didn't make sense to have them after the original Incredibles event.


----------



## J24LM

Pheran said:


> No special reward for the cannon bot challenge this time, just gems.


I can't get into my game right now. Can you to tell me how many gems the rewards are?


----------



## Pheran

J24LM said:


> I can't get into my game right now. Can you to tell me how many gems the rewards are?



Collect 250 bots - 5 gems
Leaderboard 1-3 - 35 gems
Leaderboard 4-25 - 10 gems

Oddly they've added happiness rewards to the collection tiers as well.


----------



## J24LM

Pheran said:


> Collect 250 bots - 5 gems
> Leaderboard 1-3 - 35 gems
> Leaderboard 4-25 - 10 gems
> 
> Oddly they've added happiness rewards to the collection tiers as well.


Thanks!


----------



## mmmears

Does anyone know how many bots you can get at one time?

And how often they regenerate?


----------



## RagdollSally86

mmmears said:


> Does anyone know how many bots you can get at one time?
> 
> And how often they regenerate?


I think the other times, it has been 8 bots, every 2 hours. =)


----------



## squirrel

mmmears said:


> Does anyone know how many bots you can get at one time?
> 
> And how often they regenerate?


8 and I think it's every 2 hours possibly 3


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> At this point, I'm so annoyed with the game that I can't be bothered with these cannonbots.  Even for gems.  At least they are around during this latest introduction of the Incredibles.  It didn't make sense to have them after the original Incredibles event.


I'm wondering if they are making us waste our gems so maybe we will buy more gems with real money, these bots are still around because the Incredibles will probably be back (eventually), and then we will all be kicking ourselves for buying the chests to get statues and such...that's just my thought!


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for the answers.  I have managed not to start just yet since my park is so full that it's not easy to find them.  Wondering when it would a good time to start the bot challenge.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Thanks for the answers.  I have managed not to start just yet since my park is so full that it's not easy to find them.  Wondering when it would a good time to start the bot challenge.


I waited about a day for the last one and it was perfect! Depends on how frequent you are on the game to determine when you should start


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I waited about a day for the last one and it was perfect! Depends on how frequent you are on the game to determine when you should start



Ack!  I started just before reading this. Oh well.  This is a hard one for me (finding them without any help) so I'll do my best but I'm not sure I can keep up.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I'm wondering if they are making us waste our gems so maybe we will buy more gems with real money, these bots are still around because the Incredibles will probably be back (eventually), and then we will all be kicking ourselves for buying the chests to get statues and such...that's just my thought!


That's exactly what I was getting at in my post.  Very coincidental how the one thing I needed came when I bought my last chest and my gems count dropped to 47.  They have to be messing with players.  But I'm still not giving those crooks a dime of my cash.


----------



## mmmears

I'm giving up on those stupid bots.  Didn't take long.    Just too hard to see and find on my little iPhone screen.  And the rewards just aren't worth the work.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm giving up on those stupid bots.  Didn't take long.    Just too hard to see and find on my little iPhone screen.  And the rewards just aren't worth the work.


I think you're crazy.  I mean, are you really prepared to just walk away from the chance to win 10 happiness smiles???


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I think you're crazy.  I mean, are you really prepared to just walk away from the chance to win 10 happiness smiles???



LOL I know.  Seriously, the rewards are not worth the headache (and I mean that literally).


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Ack!  I started just before reading this. Oh well.  This is a hard one for me (finding them without any help) so I'll do my best but I'm not sure I can keep up.


Good luck!!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> That's exactly what I was getting at in my post.  Very coincidental how the one thing I needed came when I bought my last chest and my gems count dropped to 47.  They have to be messing with players.  But I'm still not giving those crooks a dime of my cash.


After all of the "teasers" they have done of the Incredibles, I have thought about them bringing them back for awhile but more like what they did the first time they introduced them.


----------



## TinyTGO

What should you spend your gems on characters, attractions, chests, more floats and float spaces...?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> That's exactly what I was getting at in my post.  Very coincidental how the one thing I needed came when I bought my last chest and my gems count dropped to 47.  They have to be messing with players.  But I'm still not giving those crooks a dime of my cash.



Not that I'm on the opposing side or anything but I bought one chest, needed Syndrome, got Syndrome...and I have over 1200 gems...so if this was a plausible theory I'm assuming they wouldve made me work for it more.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Not that I'm on the opposing side or anything but I bought one chest, needed Syndrome, got Syndrome...and I have over 1200 gems...so if this was a plausible theory I'm assuming they wouldve made me work for it more.


I don't think you could have come anywhere near blowing that many gems, no matter how many chests you bought.  So they wouldn't be after someone like you.  Just average players who have been using their gems to buy characters along the way.


----------



## AJ1983

Bought an incredibles chest out of sick curiosity...and got a bench lol. Its Ok though, because last time there was a sale on platinum chests for 25 gems I bought two and got ToT and Splash so can't really complain.I won't be risking it again though haha


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Like others, I need Syndrome. Reading how some had gotten him from the chests, I spent the gems- got a statue. I had worked hard to get gems back up to 200 after Frozen (didn't get ice cream or hot chocolate stands), because I still need gem only characters (Pluto, Rex, etc). Couldn't d code whether to try for Syndrome again, but remembered the old "Fool me once" saying. So no more buying chests- either he'll become available another way eventually, or I will never get him. 
Also like others, I play on iPhone. Can't see the bots and don't give a hoot. Been a stressful week and it's just more effort than I care to give right now. Otherwise, I really enjoy it.


----------



## Gothmic

I am ignoring the bots too, with having to cram all my concessions in what little empty space I have, I can't be bothered. I did buy 2 Legendary chests, one was a bench and the second was syndrome. So the only thing I have left to get is Tower of Terror. I will keep all my gold and platinum chests until all my characters are levelled up and just hope to win it without spending gems. I see no point in trying until there are no more hats that I need in the chests.


----------



## Quellman

I'm tired of accidentally purchasing those dang floats.  Luckily I think I have accidentally purchased them all now.  So whatever.  Also, I am with others, the cannon bots aren't worth my time or effort.  Just grinding out upgrading characters, and I'm still going to pass on syndrome or a 65 gem bench.


----------



## TinyTGO

I usually have a 3-5 gem drop maybe every 4th parade.... so not bad. Except for upgrading characters I don't think there's another way to get free gems... oh, and watching ads (2 gems per day).


----------



## TinyTGO

you prefer spending gems on characters over attractions (like Pluto's house)?


----------



## J24LM

What can you get from the legendary chests other than incredible characters? I have them all already but I don't have splash mountain. It's the last thing I need. Anyone know if that's in the chest?


----------



## Mattimation

J24LM said:


> What can you get from the legendary chests other than incredible characters? I have them all already but I don't have splash mountain. It's the last thing I need. Anyone know if that's in the chest?



There are different chests now - Legendary would have splash mountain but not Incredible Characters - those are in their own "Incredible Chests" that only have Incredibles related items and characters. The Incredible Chests can only be bought for 60 gems and don't show up in the park.


----------



## chelynnah

FoSho7787 said:


> Did anyone have an issue with their Incredible character not unfreezing when getting them from a chest? I got Violet from a chest and she's able to run quests on the gameplay screen, but her picture in the character book is greyed out and she still says "Coming Soon".... Mr. Incredible showed up right away (along with the gems to finish the family . . . which SHOWS I got Violet), I've contacted customer service, but they're slow. I rebooted the game AND switched languages.


Yup, all of mine were like that (I got all 3 I needed).  Nothing would make them open up in spite of it showing my collection was complete. I got in touch with game loft at the weekend, sent them screenshots and they activated my characters this morning.  Hopefully yours are sorted now.


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> That's exactly what I was getting at in my post.  Very coincidental how the one thing I needed came when I bought my last chest and my gems count dropped to 47.  They have to be messing with players.  But I'm still not giving those crooks a dime of my cash.


Unfortunately that doesn't hold true for many of you read the thread. My own personal experience was I needed violet, mr I, and syndrome.  I got all 3 in my first 3 chests and the city in my 4th.  Had 760 gems. It could have messed me about for several chests before giving up anything


----------



## tweeter

Mattimation said:


> There are different chests now - Legendary would have splash mountain but not Incredible Characters - those are in their own "Incredible Chests" that only have Incredibles related items and characters. The Incredible Chests can only be bought for 60 gems and don't show up in the park.



I'm playing on an Android phone and my splash screen says that the Incredibles are back and can be found in the Legendary chests. When I click on the Possible Rewards for the Legendary chest, I see only the his and hers statues, the snow cone booth and the Incredible bench. I'd say that only Incredible characters and items are available in the Legendary chests.

Splash Mountain is in the Platinum chests and these are "supposed" to be found in the park, but I haven't seen one since before the Frozen event. Of course, I did get two during the week leading up to the event. I'm still looking for Splash Mountain, the only attraction I don't have.


----------



## Pheran

tweeter said:


> Splash Mountain is in the Platinum chests and these are "supposed" to be found in the park, but I haven't seen one since before the Frozen event. Of course, I did get two during the week leading up to the event. I'm still looking for Splash Mountain, the only attraction I don't have.



You can buy platinum chests for 50 gems, but if you only need Splash Mountain, then you unfortunately have a high probability of getting something else.


----------



## Pheran

chelynnah said:


> Unfortunately that doesn't hold true for many of you read the thread. My own personal experience was I needed violet, mr I, and syndrome.  I got all 3 in my first 3 chests and the city in my 4th.  Had 760 gems. It could have messed me about for several chests before giving up anything



It's just a random number generator that people are reading silly conspiracy theories into.


----------



## TinyTGO

Pheran said:


> It's just a random number generator that people are reading silly conspiracy theories into.



Totally agree. It's just a preset probability. You may get lucky you may not.... like a slot machine


----------



## tweeter

Pheran said:


> You can buy platinum chests for 50 gems, but if you only need Splash Mountain, then you unfortunately have a high probability of getting something else.



Yea, I thought I had a better that average chance at getting splash mountain since there were only 7 items available to me and I had two chests. Lucky me, I got the magic potion and a bench. Back to waiting for a Platinum chest to show up in my park.


----------



## Pheran

tweeter said:


> Yea, I thought I had a better that average chance at getting splash mountain since there were only 7 items available to me and I had two chests. Lucky me, I got the magic potion and a bench. Back to waiting for a Platinum chest to show up in my park.



Assuming equal probability for each item (this may well be false) you have a 1/7 chance of getting Splash Mountain.  If you open 2 chests then you only have a 1-(6/7)^2 = 26.5% probability of getting what you want.


----------



## TinyTGO

Pheran said:


> Assuming equal probability for each item (this may well be false) you have a 1/7 chance of getting Splash Mountain.  If you open 2 chests then you only have a 1-(6/7)^2 = 26.5% probability of getting what you want.



if every "roll" is an independent event ... so if you happen to go 0 for 50, the probability on the 51st chest is unchanged.

However, I think you can tinker with your probabilities a little bit. Using the example of the Frozen Mouse Ears, once you have the max possible of Frozen Mouse Ears, it is not possible to win them again. Therefore, you could make your chances better for other items. This would make every "roll" a dependent event. 

Same thing goes with the parade. If you have no eligible items, you only have 2 possible outcomes gems or magic. However, I'm pretty sure that the game does not use an even probability per outcome.


----------



## tweeter

Pheran said:


> Assuming equal probability for each item (this may well be false) you have a 1/7 chance of getting Splash Mountain.  If you open 2 chests then you only have a 1-(6/7)^2 = 26.5% probability of getting what you want.





TinyTGO said:


> if every "roll" is an independent event ... so if you happen to go 0 for 50, the probability on the 51st chest is unchanged.
> 
> However, I think you can tinker with your probabilities a little bit. Using the example of the Frozen Mouse Ears, once you have the max possible of Frozen Mouse Ears, it is not possible to win them again. Therefore, you could make your chances better for other items. This would make every "roll" a dependent event.
> 
> Same thing goes with the parade. If you have no eligible items, you only have 2 possible outcomes gems or magic. However, I'm pretty sure that the game does not use an even probability per outcome.



I agree with the math and statistical probability, but I was going with the emotional "Hmmm, I just got two very hard to find platinum chests within days of each other, therefore, I have a really good chance to get my last attraction". This is why I don't go to casinos; I'm a bad gambler.


----------



## supernova

chelynnah said:


> Unfortunately that doesn't hold true for many of you read the thread. My own personal experience was I needed violet, mr I, and syndrome.  I got all 3 in my first 3 chests and the city in my 4th.  Had 760 gems. It could have messed me about for several chests before giving up anything


Be happy that you didn't get any benches!


----------



## supernova

TinyTGO said:


> if every "roll" is an independent event ... so if you happen to go 0 for 50, the probability on the 51st chest is unchanged.
> 
> However, I think you can tinker with your probabilities a little bit. Using the example of the Frozen Mouse Ears, once you have the max possible of Frozen Mouse Ears, it is not possible to win them again. Therefore, you could make your chances better for other items. This would make every "roll" a dependent event.
> 
> Same thing goes with the parade. If you have no eligible items, you only have 2 possible outcomes gems or magic. However, I'm pretty sure that the game does not use an even probability per outcome.


I'm almost certain that the odds on items like magic and lampposts posts are far higher than the more coveted items that we only get one of.  Heck there is not set schedule for gold/platinum chests version silver or especially bronze.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> Assuming equal probability for each item (this may well be false) you have a 1/7 chance of getting Splash Mountain.  If you open 2 chests then you only have a 1-(6/7)^2 = 26.5% probability of getting what you want.


So your theory is that mathmatically someone has just as equal a chance of getting Splash Mountain as they do magic or a bench?


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> Be happy that you didn't get any benches!


Believe me, I am.  I was expecting a few.  I was shocked they all popped up like that one after the other.


----------



## chelynnah

Pheran said:


> It's just a random number generator that people are reading silly conspiracy theories into.


That was pretty much my point


----------



## mshanson3121

Do the bots regenerate every 2 hours?


----------



## chelynnah

mshanson3121 said:


> Do the bots regenerate every 2 hours?


Yes


----------



## RagdollSally86

A couple of nights ago, I tried for a Legendary chest and to my surprise I got Mr. Incredible! This convinced my Mama and Mother-in-law to try. Mama only had enough for one, and got Syndrome! My Mother-in-law got the Incredible House the other day, and Omnidroid City today! Unbelievable. I tried again.. and got a Mrs. Incredible statue. Well, maybe in another day or two, I might try again. Not sure.


----------



## Quellman

TinyTGO said:


> you prefer spending gems on characters over attractions (like Pluto's house)?


Pluto's house in my opinion is a must have gem attraction, the others are as you see fit.  I prefer characters, as they return gems for completing the set and for leveling up.  I save gems for gem characters in whatever the special event is (frozone, zero, olaf, sven) because those events are limited in time and it really helps to have them (though I never got syndrome because I was traveling and I was close to completing frozen due to crap drop rates for Elsa).  I don't know how people complete the events without the gem characters.


----------



## mrzrich

All I need is omnidroid city.  Tried 3 times and got 2 benches and a second snow cone concession.  No more gems from me.


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> All I need is omnidroid city.  Tried 3 times and got 2 benches and a second snow cone concession.  No more gems from me.


That stinks because you need the city for a few of the tasks.  Hopefully you wins up getting it at some point, when the odds are on your side!


----------



## lmmatooki

tweeter said:


> Yea, I thought I had a better that average chance at getting splash mountain since there were only 7 items available to me and I had two chests. Lucky me, I got the magic potion and a bench. Back to waiting for a Platinum chest to show up in my park.


I got Splash Mountain and TOT out of pure luck when I got 2 platinum chests right when the frozen event happened and right after I rearranged my park to make room for the frozen attractions. Needless to say, I had to rearrange my park again.


----------



## lmmatooki

Pressed my luck only having 103 gems and bought one more Legendary Chest...I got the Omnidroid Obstacle Course! I only need Violet, Mr. I, Syndrome, and the city but won't be able to get them all in less than 5 days.


----------



## toinettec

Well, I'll say one thing about having wishes as mini-event rewards:  I am only collecting enough fulfilled wishes to keep my happiness level at ecstatic, and with the reward wishes adding occasional boosts to my happiness level, I have built up SO MANY fulfilled wishes.  I'll be vexed if we don't have a wish event next.


----------



## pixiedust915

I gave in... and I wasted 180 gems! THREE freaking statues! UGH! Whoever thought up this ploy must be laughing at us all wasting our gems on benches and statues! Irritated doesn't begin to cover it!


----------



## Mattimation

What do people make of the Guide to Beating Gothel Gameloft published on their facebook yesterday? It seems like odd timing for a quest that unlocked back in June (I think - I can't even remember anymore). Do you think this could be a sign that her being beaten might actually mean something and the portal is actually going to open soon?


----------



## mmmears

toinettec said:


> Well, I'll say one thing about having wishes as mini-event rewards:  I am only collecting enough fulfilled wishes to keep my happiness level at ecstatic, and with the reward wishes adding occasional boosts to my happiness level, I have built up SO MANY fulfilled wishes.  I'll be vexed if we don't have a wish event next.



How many can you have?  My game seems to limit me to 8.  Once I have 8 "happy faces" in the park (or requests for that matter) I can't get any more no matter how long I wait.  I'm wondering if there is something wrong with my game.  



pixiedust915 said:


> I gave in... and I wasted 180 gems! THREE freaking statues! UGH! Whoever thought up this ploy must be laughing at us all wasting our gems on benches and statues! Irritated doesn't begin to cover it!



Ugh is right.  So sorry.


----------



## lmmatooki

Mattimation said:


> What do people make of the Guide to Beating Gothel Gameloft published on their facebook yesterday? It seems like odd timing for a quest that unlocked back in June (I think - I can't even remember anymore). Do you think this could be a sign that her being beaten might actually mean something and the portal is actually going to open soon?


I'm really hoping something will be happening! I don't care what it is, as long as it isn't another event! I'm too busy to keep up with that sort of thing nowadays.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I'm really hoping something will be happening! I don't care what it is, as long as it isn't another event! I'm too busy to keep up with that sort of thing nowadays.



Same.  I would really like for the normal story line to continue.  I'm not up for some timed event where I would have to worry whether or not I could get everything done in time.


----------



## toinettec

mmmears said:


> How many can you have?  My game seems to limit me to 8.  Once I have 8 "happy faces" in the park (or requests for that matter) I can't get any more no matter how long I wait.  I'm wondering if there is something wrong with my game.



Well, seven or maybe eight are about how many I can keep if I keep my happiness near the top of ecstatic.  Now, with my happinesss at the very bottom of ecstatic, collecting few and infrequently, I think I have somewhere around 22.  They're a bit hard to count, milling around like they do.  I tried to upload a screenshot, but it says the file size is too large, even after I tried to compress it.


----------



## Princess4

toinettec said:


> Well, I'll say one thing about having wishes as mini-event rewards:  I am only collecting enough fulfilled wishes to keep my happiness level at ecstatic, and with the reward wishes adding occasional boosts to my happiness level, I have built up SO MANY fulfilled wishes.  I'll be vexed if we don't have a wish event next.


Me too I have soooooooo many smiling faces waiting to be clicke it better be the next mini event


----------



## Acer

Hi, my kids started playing this around new years on their ipods. Wanting to be involved, they got me hooked.

This is a really long thread. My main question if the vets could chime in, is what is the best way to use gems. Ive played freemium games before so I know the deal. It looks like attractions are the best return. Which ones are the best.

Also, in my skimming, it looks like sometimes characters are offered for gems. What is the cost per character.

I bought the pluto deal so I have around 170 gems.

Thanks


----------



## TinyTGO

I personally spent my first gems to open a chest podium. Then I used my gems for parade floats and spaces. Upgrading characters and floats are the only ways to get free gems (that I know of).  I get a gem drop from the parade floats about every 3rd parade, and usually for about 4-5... once I landed 9 gems though


----------



## mshanson3121

So i broke down and bought a chest today aand got Syndrome. But I didn't get awarded my 25 gems for completing the collection. Any idea why?


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> So i broke down and bought a chest today aand got Syndrome. But I didn't get awarded my 25 gems for completing the collection. Any idea why?


 Takes a bit for some reason.  I had to reset my game and I think it finally kicked in on the second day.  I read that someone thought you had to level him up to 2, but that wasn't the case for me.  Keep watching it, and don't leave your game open all the time.


----------



## Coleycole

Hi all.
I am fairly new to this game. Have been playing for a few weeks and get the basic concept. And I'm totally addicted! But, I'm not about to drop actual money into this game. 

My question to you is, do items that typically costs gems (ex: Sarges parachute drop) ever turn into buying option with magic?


----------



## Mattimation

Coleycole said:


> Hi all.
> I am fairly new to this game. Have been playing for a few weeks and get the basic concept. And I'm totally addicted! But, I'm not about to drop actual money into this game.
> 
> My question to you is, do items that typically costs gems (ex: Sarges parachute drop) ever turn into buying option with magic?



Unfortunately no, or at least not as of yet. They do occasionally go on sale, but as far as I've seen that's the best it gets.


----------



## Coleycole

Wow what a bummer. I guess they really do expect people to pay real money to move forward in the game. That's disappointing.


----------



## Mattimation

Coleycole said:


> Wow what a bummer. I guess they really do expect people to pay real money to move forward in the game. That's disappointing.



Actually moving forward, no, there haven't been any quests or events that require people spend money. The rides, characters, parade slots/floats, and chest slots that cost gems aren't required for game play, they just make some things easier. I have spent some money on the game to get a character or two, but I've also been able to buy some gem rides just with the gems I've found in game for free.


----------



## Coleycole

Mattimation said:


> Actually moving forward, no, there haven't been any quests or events that require people spend money. The rides, characters, parade slots/floats, and chest slots that cost gems aren't required for game play, they just make some things easier. I have spent some money on the game to get a character or two, but I've also been able to buy some gem rides just with the gems I've found in game for free.





Mattimation said:


> Actually moving forward, no, there haven't been any quests or events that require people spend money. The rides, characters, parade slots/floats, and chest slots that cost gems aren't required for game play, they just make some things easier. I have spent some money on the game to get a character or two, but I've also been able to buy some gem rides just with the gems I've found in game for free.


Well that's good to hear at least. Thanks for  your replies!


----------



## TinyTGO

Coleycole said:


> Wow what a bummer. I guess they really do expect people to pay real money to move forward in the game. That's disappointing.



Well they have to pay for servers, programmers, health insurance, IT support, customer service, etc...


----------



## TinyTGO

I've had luck accumulating gems through the parade. It's a slower process, but definitely doable.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just leveled up to level 42 and received....1 shiny new diamond.  1!!!!!  Not to be greedy...but seriously!!  I receive more from leveling up a character to level 10.  I guess I 'm not working as hard as Pluto!!!


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> Takes a bit for some reason.  I had to reset my game and I think it finally kicked in on the second day.  I read that someone thought you had to level him up to 2, but that wasn't the case for me.  Keep watching it, and don't leave your game open all the time.



why not leave the game open?


----------



## KPach525

Deleted*


----------



## Chrissy1435

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I still don't have the quest to get Zurg. I can upgrade all of the Toy Story characters from both sets, however I still haven't progressed with their story? Do any of them need to be at a certain level?



I didn't get the welcome for Zurg until after I welcomed Rapunzel and got the welcome to start working on Flora. After Flora popped Up, I can now welcome her and Zurg and neither have been easy but definitely giving me something to do!


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> why not leave the game open?


Leaving the game open doesn't allow it to reset.  Even this morning, for example, I had bronze chests on pedestals overnight,  yet when I woke up they all showed 22 minutes remaining,  which was impossible.   I closed out the game and restarted it, and the chests were done.


----------



## kyrkea333

mmmears said:


> How many can you have?  My game seems to limit me to 8.  Once I have 8 "happy faces" in the park (or requests for that matter) I can't get any more no matter how long I wait.  I'm wondering if there is something wrong with my game.


At one point I thought I could only have 7 floating around, but yesterday I was surprised to find I had 10 of them in the park. A previous poster mentioned that they get lots of character and ride wishes come up if they make sure to click every character wish that comes up. Since I've been doing that, I always have lots of happiness and extras floating around!


----------



## mmmears

kyrkea333 said:


> At one point I thought I could only have 7 floating around, but yesterday I was surprised to find I had 10 of them in the park. A previous poster mentioned that they get lots of character and ride wishes come up if they make sure to click every character wish that comes up. Since I've been doing that, I always have lots of happiness and extras floating around!



I fulfill every wish, but I am still stuck at 8 max.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mshanson3121 said:


> So i broke down and bought a chest today aand got Syndrome. But I didn't get awarded my 25 gems for completing the collection. Any idea why?



Mine were awarded as soon as I upgraded him to level 2, which I did immediately after receiving him from the chest I bought (the items I earned from the incredibles event stayed in my bank somehow) and if I remember correctly it took 6 secs for the upgrade? After the dialog box to sy congrats and give me my prize for leveling him up the dialog box congratulating me for completing that pages character series came up. I never ever restart my game (I have unlimited data haha) and Ive never had any glitches that required me to try. Seems I am the only one this particular sequence happened to though.


----------



## shaynar

Sooooooo I caught my 3 yo playing with my phone today.... and he spent 550 gems on nothing. (Trying to remember that this is just a game, but I'm annoyed!)

Anyone ever have experience with having game loft / customer care restoring a game to a few days ago based on something like this?


----------



## mmmears

shaynar said:


> Sooooooo I caught my 3 yo playing with my phone today.... and he spent 550 gems on nothing. (Trying to remember that this is just a game, but I'm annoyed!)
> 
> Anyone ever have experience with having game loft / customer care restoring a game to a few days ago based on something like this?



Nooooooo!    I'm sorry this happened.  I had luck one time getting some gems back but it was something like 30 or 40, nowhere near 550.  It's worth a shot...


----------



## twe1vestone2

Hey guys. New to the game, how long does it takes for the evil robots to respawn once you kill them?


----------



## bellrae

Decided to have one last shot at the chests and FINALLY got the city. Didn't realise how big it was. just took me 20 minutes to rearrange the place to find a plot of land big enough to build on.


----------



## supernova

twe1vestone2 said:


> Hey guys. New to the game, how long does it takes for the evil robots to respawn once you kill them?


I want to say it's every two hours, I believe.


----------



## Pheran

Ugh, I can't believe Rapunzel has a 6-hour happiness mission.  I already hated Mickey's Trumpet mission for being too long.


----------



## chelynnah

Acer said:


> Hi, my kids started playing this around new years on their ipods. Wanting to be involved, they got me hooked.
> 
> This is a really long thread. My main question if the vets could chime in, is what is the best way to use gems. Ive played freemium games before so I know the deal. It looks like attractions are the best return. Which ones are the best.
> 
> Also, in my skimming, it looks like sometimes characters are offered for gems. What is the cost per character.
> 
> I bought the pluto deal so I have around 170 gems.
> 
> Thanks


If you're just starting out I would buy Pluto's house since you bought Pluto.  That will help with many things.  Aside from that I'd save them up.  A few of the gem characters can be quite helpful in getting tokens.  Red is a huge help with Buzz and azure if I remember right and Maximus with the Tangled tokens.  Don't worry about Boo or Wall-E until you're at a point where you have gems to spare.  They're cute but don't advance the storyline, and aren't as helpful as some of the others.  The fairy (I can't remember which one) is helpful and the gems from completing that set are good.

There are attractions that can be helpful but wait till a sale comes.  It's not worth buying them at the beginning and certainly not at full gem price.

To see the price of a gem character click on them and it will show on the left how many gems are needed to purchase them.

Enjoy the game.  I started last July and had similar questions and wondered how people could have so many gems saved up.  I'm at the point where I have all the characters and am levelling them all up now, and it's amazing how quickly the gems build then.  I have bought a couple of the character packs with cash.  If DH can spend money on computer games that he's finished in a couple of weeks, I figure a little here and there on a longer term game is ok,but you can do it for free.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> Ugh, I can't believe Rapunzel has a 6-hour happiness mission.  I already hated Mickey's Trumpet mission for being too long.


That one has bothered me since I started playing.  I wondered if they accidentally made it here six hours task, until I saw that they chose Mother Gothel's four task for happiness. At this point, I'm fine on the happiness meter. So I leave the Rapunzel wish for the day, and if the kid doesn't leave the park by the evening, set it up overnight.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

The Rapunzel wish time has always annoyed me as well.  I've never met a child with the patience to do anything for one hour, let alone SIX.  I'd think 60 seconds of glowing hair would be enough.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Also, for all the work that went into getting Hans. . .wow what a useless character!  He doesn't even collect snowflakes!


----------



## Ariel 007

evilqueenmindy said:


> Also, for all the work that went into getting Hans. . .wow what a useless character!  He doesn't even collect snowflakes!



Amen to that!


----------



## toinettec

evilqueenmindy said:


> Also, for all the work that went into getting Hans. . .wow what a useless character!  He doesn't even collect snowflakes!



All we can hope is that someday he'll be as useful as Syndrome.  (Insert eye roll here.)


----------



## Aeriee

evilqueenmindy said:


> Also, for all the work that went into getting Hans. . .wow what a useless character!  He doesn't even collect snowflakes!



I must be the only one who really does not care about whether or not the villain characters do anything. I like to collect them all, and if I don't get them all I will go crazy seeing them shadowed out in the storybook! Given how hard they are to get, and having to have good timing during the events/patience just to get them is enough for. I could really care less if they do anything, Just as long as I complete my set I'm fine lol


----------



## DarrylR

All I need is Splash Mountain. It took me forever to save up 200 gems. I purchased four platinum chests this morning and got a wooden bench a three chests containing magic. I already have 8 MILLION magic. I officially detest this game.


----------



## Kewz1

Just opened the game and a pop-up banner greeted me... Celebrate Minnie's #Rockthedots with free in-game items: 5 gems, Minnie's tea table, and 50 happiness. 

Nice surprise!


----------



## Acer

So the bot event is over. I dont see the leaderboard anymore. I came in top 15 on my server. Do I need to do something to get the award (5,000 magic and a few gems)

Eta:Maybe it was added. I cant remember what I had before. Sorry


----------



## aussiebill10

I got the Rock the dots items too so is that the mini game?
Edit my bad it says in game not mini game
National Polka Dot Day 22Jan


----------



## Mattimation

aussiebill10 said:


> I got the Rock the dots items too so is that the mini game?



No, it's just a gift from the developers to help Disney raise excitement for National Dot Day, which Disney's kind of turned into an unofficial Minnie Mouse Day. There's a lot of tie-in merchandise in stores and online as well. I think the next time everyone logs in they'll get their reward for the mini game and this Minnie gift as well.

Edit: Oh! To further this point I just got a pop-up add in game for the Shop Disney Park's Minnie Mouse Dots collection - I think this is the first time I've ever actually gotten a pop-up add in the game itself directing me to buy stuff from Disney. I wonder if they need to start generating more money for Disney in order to keep developing, since the main story-line has been lagging for something like 7 months now.


----------



## toinettec

Kewz1 said:


> Just opened the game and a pop-up banner greeted me... Celebrate Minnie's #Rockthedots with free in-game items: 5 gems, Minnie's tea table, and 50 happiness.
> 
> Nice surprise!



That is so awesome!  I can put off collecting wishes for one more day, in hopes of a wish event.  Come on, wish event!


----------



## toinettec

Acer said:


> So the bot event is over. I dont see the leaderboard anymore. I came in top 15 on my server. Do I need to do something to get the award (5,000 magic and a few gems)
> 
> Eta:Maybe it was added. I cant remember what I had before. Sorry



The first time you sign in after the mini-event ends, a window should pop up saying "Cannon Fire!  Accept this magical reward for achieving rank 15 with a score of [however many] on the leaderboard!" with a picture of your winnings and a big old Claim button.


----------



## shaynar

So an update.... I did email customer care regarding the accidental spending of the 550 gems. No response. That's fine, I know it was a mistake that they didn't have to fix. I'll live. 

But the annoying thing is that the chests that my son purchased are no longer available for me to open! He purchased the pack of 11 platinum chests. In order to show game loft that I had no intention of this purchase I closed the game without opening the chests. I figured since I hadn't heard back from game loft that I might as well cut my losses and reopen the game (I haven't played since the incident on Friday.) When I went back in.. no platinum chests to open. So now I'm doing the gems AND I didn't get anything for them... sigh


----------



## Ariel 007

shaynar said:


> So an update.... I did email customer care regarding the accidental spending of the 550 gems. No response. That's fine, I know it was a mistake that they didn't have to fix. I'll live.
> 
> But the annoying thing is that the chests that my son purchased are no longer available for me to open! He purchased the pack of 11 platinum chests. In order to show game loft that I had no intention of this purchase I closed the game without opening the chests. I figured since I hadn't heard back from game loft that I might as well cut my losses and reopen the game (I haven't played since the incident on Friday.) When I went back in.. no platinum chests to open. So now I'm doing the gems AND I didn't get anything for them... sigh



Make sure to let them know that also. They need to give you back one or the other, the gems or the chests. The can't keep it all!


----------



## chelynnah

shaynar said:


> So an update.... I did email customer care regarding the accidental spending of the 550 gems. No response. That's fine, I know it was a mistake that they didn't have to fix. I'll live.
> 
> But the annoying thing is that the chests that my son purchased are no longer available for me to open! He purchased the pack of 11 platinum chests. In order to show game loft that I had no intention of this purchase I closed the game without opening the chests. I figured since I hadn't heard back from game loft that I might as well cut my losses and reopen the game (I haven't played since the incident on Friday.) When I went back in.. no platinum chests to open. So now I'm doing the gems AND I didn't get anything for them... sigh


its possible,the chests opened automatically when you closed out the game and the rewards added to your totals.


----------



## mshanson3121

Curious, if you're going to be away can they pause your game somehow so you don't lose all your happiness? Or will shutting off the game and turning off the computer be enough?


----------



## figment_jii

I don't know about the PC version of the game, but shutting off the iPad wasn't enough to stop the happiness levels from dropping considerably when I didn't log-in for 24-hours.


----------



## mmmears

mshanson3121 said:


> Curious, if you're going to be away can they pause your game somehow so you don't lose all your happiness? Or will shutting off the game and turning off the computer be enough?



I don't think it's possible.  That is the one downside to the game if you stop playing for a while.  But, honestly, it takes a while for it to drain all the way down to zero.


----------



## shaynar

chelynnah said:


> its possible,the chests opened automatically when you closed out the game and the rewards added to your totals.



Possible, I guess. Then totally sucky that I "purchased" 11 platinum chests and didn't even receive ToT or any of the other attractions available....


----------



## mshanson3121

mmmears said:


> I don't think it's possible.  That is the one downside to the game if you stop playing for a while.  But, honestly, it takes a while for it to drain all the way down to zero.



We'll be gone 3 days i think


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Stopping by to make sure you all saw this:

 

(I didn't like to the app store to download, but this looks fun!)


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Well, I had promised myself I would not try again for Syndrome. BUT, then I made a deal with myself that if I earned enough gems to stay above 150 after purchasing a chest, then I would give it one more try. Well, I got to the 210 gems and used 60. I GOT SYNDROME! Can't believe it. Then with the 25 gems earned with completing the set, I'm back to 175 gems. Still need to get Pluto, Rex, Max, Boo, etc., but feeling a little better.


----------



## TinyTGO

I'm running out of room for all my decorations


----------



## Huck Finn

Tried one Incredibles Chest and got a bench.  Have enough for 2 more and need Frozone and Syndrome.  What has the success rate seemed to be?  Advice?


----------



## TinyTGO

My advice... roll the bones


----------



## Pheran

Huck Finn said:


> Tried one Incredibles Chest and got a bench.  Have enough for 2 more and need Frozone and Syndrome.  What has the success rate seemed to be?  Advice?



I'm 1 for 3 (1 character, 1 bench, 1 statue).  I gave up on them.  But I think the point may be moot now as they seem to be gone from the store.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i think there may be a glitch.. I've now received the 3 gifts for the Rock The Dots promotion twice now, once last night and once again a few minutes ago, not complaining, ill gladly take the extra gems, haha!*


----------



## Ariel 007

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i think there may be a glitch.. I've now received the 3 gifts for the Rock The Dots promotion twice now, once last night and once again a few minutes ago, not complaining, ill gladly take the extra gems, haha!*



If they don't decide to take them back.


----------



## aussiebill10

With 10 minutes to go decided to have one last go at Syndrome after getting 2 benches,2 statues got Syndrome and 25 gems for completing the set
Also got a second lot of Minnie's Polka Dot items


----------



## Pheran

I just got a 2nd round of polka-dot items as well.  Happy about 5 extra gems!


----------



## TinyTGO

Pheran said:


> I just got a 2nd round of polka-dot items as well.  Happy about 5 extra gems!



same here


----------



## Acer

I have a hysterical kid who used 25 gems to open his 24 hr chest early. He got a bench. Lol. He now wants to write a negative review in the app store. 

While its funny, they really shouldn't put a bench in a 24 hr chest


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> I have a hysterical kid who used 25 gems to open his 24 hr chest early. He got a bench. Lol. He now wants to write a negative review in the app store.
> 
> While its funny, they really shouldn't put a bench in a 24 hr chest


Or a banner, for that matter.  We get one platinum chest, what, once ever month or two?  And then 'reward' us with crap?  Ugh.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Or a banner, for that matter.  We get one platinum chest, what, once ever month or two?  And then 'reward' us with crap?  Ugh.


I have 3 platinum and 3 gold chests just waiting in the wings, in hopes they make some sort of update soon.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> I have 3 platinum and 3 gold chests just waiting in the wings, in hopes they make some sort of update soon.



Me, too.  I'm sitting on 4 platinum chests and there is nothing I need at the moment.  I do hope there is a real update in the near future.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I have 3 platinum and 3 gold chests just waiting in the wings, in hopes they make some sort of update soon.


I just opened one this morning and received 10k in magic.  I am already sitting on 4.7 million.  Keep the stupid magic.


----------



## TinyTGO

supernova said:


> I just opened one this morning and received 10k in magic.  I am already sitting on 4.7 million.  Keep the stupid magic.



How do you accumulate so much magic


----------



## Pheran

TinyTGO said:


> How do you accumulate so much magic



Eventually you will reach a point in the game where there's nothing more to do - no magic to spend on anything save parades.  If you keep running missions at that point you will just pile up magic.  I'll likely just quit playing at that point.


----------



## bluekirty

Pheran said:


> Eventually you will reach a point in the game where there's nothing more to do - no magic to spend on anything save parades.  If you keep running missions at that point you will just pile up magic.  I'll likely just quit playing at that point.


That's why I'm hoping the next new content isn't an event - since they use their own currency.  Let me at least use some of this magic that took me so long to accumulate.  I remember trying to save up enough for that 350,000 land spot.  Now I could buy it no problem.


----------



## SunDial

Pheran said:


> Eventually you will reach a point in the game where there's nothing more to do - no magic to spend on anything save parades.  If you keep running missions at that point you will just pile up magic.  I'll likely just quit playing at that point.



Agree with this.  I am currently 7 million in magic.  I have a couple of  characters to finish leveling.   Then most everyone will be in 12 your quests.  I am looking forward to the next wishes mini game.   Have about 30 uncollected wishes roaming the park now.


----------



## Smarra17

I am not at the Magic point where I have a lot of it. I am trying to decide if I buy the 350,000 plot of land or save my magic for Randall and Flynn. I really can use that plot of land but I am very close to Randall and Flynn and I am going to need the magic to get them. I really hate that the stupid piece of land is so small. I think I am going to have to hold off and just wait until both are welcomed and then work towards building that magic up again.


----------



## lmmatooki

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i think there may be a glitch.. I've now received the 3 gifts for the Rock The Dots promotion twice now, once last night and once again a few minutes ago, not complaining, ill gladly take the extra gems, haha!*


I got 2 haha


----------



## lmmatooki

Smarra17 said:


> I am not at the Magic point where I have a lot of it. I am trying to decide if I buy the 350,000 plot of land or save my magic for Randall and Flynn. I really can use that plot of land but I am very close to Randall and Flynn and I am going to need the magic to get them. I really hate that the stupid piece of land is so small. I think I am going to have to hold off and just wait until both are welcomed and then work towards building that magic up again.


I didn't bother buying the 350,000 plot of land and I have plenty of room for all of the attractions (as of now), I would get the characters first. There have been times where they had a plot of land like that and when they gave newer update, they decreased the amount of magic for that land. So I assume, they might do the same for this land space. I still haven't bought the land space and all I have left to do is level up all of my characters.


----------



## supernova

TinyTGO said:


> How do you accumulate so much magic


Honestly, I've been playing since May, I think. Maybe April.  I wasn't there from the beginning, but pretty close.  So once everyone has been leveled up, there was positively NOTHING to do with the game but click away and collect magic.  And with zero to spend it on, it just keeps accumulating.  I'm looking at my phone now, and I have 4,812,842 in magic.  Not quite 7 million like the person above me, but still plenty to hold on to.  Starting off, it was difficult, because it seemed that every time I built up a nice stash, it took a bit to welcome a new character, or worse... a new land was to be uncursed.  Now, I'd welcome a few areas to open at this point.  What the heck am I going to do with all of this stupid magic????


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I didn't bother buying the 350,000 plot of land and I have plenty of room for all of the attractions (as of now), I would get the characters first. There have been times where they had a plot of land like that and when they gave newer update, they decreased the amount of magic for that land. So I assume, they might do the same for this land space. I still haven't bought the land space and all I have left to do is level up all of my characters.


At some point, you're going to want to unlock it anyway.  It'll give you something to do


----------



## hopemax

Smarra17 said:


> I am not at the Magic point where I have a lot of it. I am trying to decide if I buy the 350,000 plot of land or save my magic for Randall and Flynn. I really can use that plot of land but I am very close to Randall and Flynn and I am going to need the magic to get them. I really hate that the stupid piece of land is so small. I think I am going to have to hold off and just wait until both are welcomed and then work towards building that magic up again.



As you progress through the Tangled portion of the game, you will receive Merlin quests to open land in Fantasyland.  And that land will be bigger and not as expensive.  So save the 350,000 space for later.


----------



## toinettec

TinyTGO said:


> How do you accumulate so much magic



If the question is how to accumulate magic in general, the answer is primarily concessions.  Put your decorations away for now, and fill all the spaces between your attractions with concessions.  Burger stands used to be the way to go, but they require an almost constant collection, and alas, they're not as effective as they once were.  Hat stands are a good compromise, only requiring you to collect once an hour.  Each one is a fairly cheap investment that pays for itself pretty quickly and then starts paying dividends that you can use to buy yet more concessions. If you can't collect every hour during the day, you might consider a mix of concession types to make better use of your time away, but the concessions with longer collection times require a greater initial investment and do take longer to pay for themselves.

It's also helpful to make note of the returns on magic for the character activities.  Activities that involve a single character pay out more magic than those involving two characters at once, although it doesn't seem that way, when you look at the totals.  Generally, the shorter the activity, the better the return for the time spent, but only if you collect as often as the character is ready.  So, for example, if a character has an 8 minute task, and you'll collect from him every 8 minutes, you'll earn more in an hour than if you set him to an hour-long task.  But if you know you aren't coming back to the game for an hour, you're better off taking the hour-long task. If a character has an activity that has the potential for an item, then of course you want to do that, regardless of the magic return.  

Once you have more magic than you can possibly spend, you won't need to pay as much attention to the game, and you can put away most of your concessions and replace your decorations, and send your non-item characters on longer activities.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Honestly, I've been playing since May, I think. Maybe April.  I wasn't there from the beginning, but pretty close.  So once everyone has been leveled up, there was positively NOTHING to do with the game but click away and collect magic.  And with zero to spend it on, it just keeps accumulating.  I'm looking at my phone now, and I have 4,812,842 in magic.  Not quite 7 million like the person above me, but still plenty to hold on to.  Starting off, it was difficult, because it seemed that every time I built up a nice stash, it took a bit to welcome a new character, or worse... a new land was to be uncursed.  Now, I'd welcome a few areas to open at this point.  What the heck am I going to do with all of this stupid magic????


It would be great if, in a future update, we were given the option to use our surplus magic to buy gems.  The conversion rate could be set quite high, say, 1 gem for every 10,000 magic. But for those people who have managed to accumulate millions in magic, it would convert to a meaningful amount of gems and provide some incentive to continue playing when everything else in the game has been accomplished. 

I'm not going to hold my breath for this actually happening.  But maybe if enough of us contacted the game developers with this suggestion, they might eventually listen? Or maybe not!


----------



## Pheran

Prince Chow Mein said:


> It would be great if, in a future update, we were given the option to use our surplus magic to buy gems.  The conversion rate could be set quite high, say, 1 gem for every 10,000 magic. But for those people who have managed to accumulate millions in magic, it would convert to a meaningful amount of gems and provide some incentive to continue playing when everything else in the game has been accomplished.
> 
> I'm not going to hold my breath for this actually happening.  But maybe if enough of us contacted the game developers with this suggestion, they might eventually listen? Or maybe not!



That's not going to happen, gems are their revenue stream, and more magic is trivial to obtain if you've been playing for a while.


----------



## McCoy

I think the game developers are going to continue having special currency with each update, largely rendering magic useless for the significant number of players who have millions of magic.  This helps force players into checking the game more frequently, while right now a great many of us pretty much have no reason to check the game with any consistency.  Along the same lines as why they have contests all the time, they're just trying to find ways to get us to check in more often.

A couple of pages back there was discussion as to whether the probabilities of getting certain items from the chests is higher or lower or the same for all within a chest category.  Purely anecdotally, of the six items regularly available in the bronze chests (magic x 3, hanging lantern, Frozen lantern, and the 1-Stop Apprentice Shop), the only one I find worthwhile at all is the 1-Stop Apprentice Shop.  Since the Frozen event began, and possibly longer, I have gotten exactly zero 1-Stop Apprentice Shops, compared to who knows, like 20-30 of each of the others.  I had previously gotten the 1-Stop Apprentice Shops every now and then, though I still think at a rate much lower than the others.  In my mind, there is zero doubt that this is not just coincidence or bad luck, and the drop rates for all the items are not equal, and the perceived better items' rate is much lower.


----------



## supernova

toinettec said:


> If the question is how to accumulate magic in general, the answer is primarily concessions.  Put your decorations away for now, and fill all the spaces between your attractions with concessions.  Burger stands used to be the way to go, but they require an almost constant collection, and alas, they're not as effective as they once were.  Hat stands are a good compromise, only requiring you to collect once an hour.  Each one is a fairly cheap investment that pays for itself pretty quickly and then starts paying dividends that you can use to buy yet more concessions. If you can't collect every hour during the day, you might consider a mix of concession types to make better use of your time away, but the concessions with longer collection times require a greater initial investment and do take longer to pay for themselves.


I never bothered building any silly concession farms at any point in my game play.  And I'm still swimming in the stupid magic at this point.


----------



## mmmears

I have tons of concessions (mostly from those "free" hat ones you can get in the bronze chests) and I'm at 9 million magic right now.  Way more than I need, but I still have the space for most of them so they are out.    And @McCoy I agree with you - I haven't received any more of those hat stands since Frozen started and I was getting them quite often beforehand.  (not that I need any more  ).  

The concessions helped me get though the "not enough magic to upgrade my characters" stage.  I remember never thinking I'd ever have enough.  But then the game stops and there is nothing to spend it on and it just accumulates.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have tons of concessions (mostly from those "free" hat ones you can get in the bronze chests) and I'm at 9 million magic right now.  Way more than I need, but I still have the space for most of them so they are out.    And @McCoy I agree with you - I haven't received any more of those hat stands since Frozen started and I was getting them quite often beforehand.  (not that I need any more  ).
> 
> The concessions helped me get though the "not enough magic to upgrade my characters" stage.  I remember never thinking I'd ever have enough.  But then the game stops and there is nothing to spend it on and it just accumulates.


Same here.  I had checked a couple of days ago, and the 1-Stop shop is still listed as a possible prize.  Yet it's the only one I'm no longer winning.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> At some point, you're going to want to unlock it anyway.  It'll give you something to do


I might later, still leveling up characters for now but I have almost 500,000 saved up in potions now


----------



## lmmatooki

I haven't been getting the 1-shop apprentice shop anymore from the chests either anymore, I didn't even notice that until you guys mentioned something


----------



## supernova

Smarra17 said:


> I am not at the Magic point where I have a lot of it. I am trying to decide if I buy the 350,000 plot of land or save my magic for Randall and Flynn. I really can use that plot of land but I am very close to Randall and Flynn and I am going to need the magic to get them.


And what's awful is that, except for _maybe_ within their own movie plot lines, I can't remember either of them being very useful at all towards any other characters.


----------



## empresslilly

supernova said:


> And what's awful is that, except for _maybe_ within their own movie plot lines, I can't remember either of them being very useful at all towards any other characters.


It really depends where you are in the game.  I started a while after the Incredibles event. I think I'm on Day 135 now.  Randall is still helpful to me in getting Mickey Ears for MG, Zurg and Prince Phillip.  He had been useful for Flynn and Rapunzel, but I've got them leveled up now.  Flynn is still useful for Prince Phillip's sword and ears and he is one of the ONLY ways I can get the blue fabric for Donald's Halloween costume. (I hadn't even welcomed Donald at the time of the Halloween event.)


----------



## Disney_Princess83

New Event for #RockTheDots Event which lasts 3 days. This time clicking on broomsticks:

*Clicking on: *

8 Broomsticks gets you 2 of Minnies Bows and 750 Magic
40 Broomsticks gets you 2 of Minnies Ears and 1500 Magic
100 Broomsticks gets you 2 gems, 3 of Minnies Bows and 2500 Magic
200 Broomsticks gets you 3 gems, 3 of Minnies Ears and 4000 Magic

*On the Leaderboard: *

Rank 1-3 gets you 35 Gems and 5000 Magic
Rank 4-15 gets you 15 Gems and 5000 Magic
Rank 16-100 gets you 5000 Magic
Rank 101-250 gets you 3500 Magic
Rank 251-1000 gets you 2500 Magic
Rank 1001 -2500 gets you 1500 Magic
Rank 2501 - 4000 gets you 750 Magic


----------



## Huck Finn

Disney_Princess83 said:


> New Event for #RockTheDots Event which lasts 3 days. This time clicking on broomsticks:
> 
> *Clicking on: *
> 
> 8 Broomsticks gets you 2 of Minnies Bows and 750 Magic
> 40 Broomsticks gets you 2 of Minnies Ears and 1500 Magic
> 100 Broomsticks gets you 2 gems, 3 of Minnies Bows and 2500 Magic
> 200 Broomsticks gets you 3 gems, 3 of Minnies Bows and 4000 Magic
> 
> *On the Leaderboard: *
> 
> Rank 1-3 gets you 35 Gems and 5000 Magic
> Rank 4-15 gets you 15 Gems and 5000 Magic
> Rank 16-100 gets you 5000 Magic
> Rank 101-250 gets you 3500 Magic
> Rank 251-1000 gets you 2500 Magic
> Rank 1001 -2500 gets you 1500 Magic
> Rank 2501 - 4000 gets you 750 Magic



Is it 8 brooms at a time?  How often do they refresh?


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> New Event for #RockTheDots Event which lasts 3 days. This time clicking on broomsticks:
> 
> 200 Broomsticks gets you 3 gems, 3 of Minnies Bows and 4000 Magic



Minor error there, 200 broomsticks is 3 Minnie ears, not bows.


----------



## Mattimation

What an interesting event - I wonder what the point is. It will certainly help those newer to the game, but I'd imagine the majority of players have had Minnie maxed out for months. Perhaps they're unlocking a new outfit for us to make on Sunday? Or if they're gearing up for a major expansion where maxed out characters need to continue leveling up?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pheran said:


> Minor error there, 200 broomsticks is 3 Minnie ears, not bows.


Thank you. I corrected the mistake.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Huck Finn said:


> Is it 8 brooms at a time?  How often do they refresh?



I don't know. I'm waiting to start the event in the hopes I can get a reasonable score on the board.


----------



## SunDial

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I don't know. I'm waiting to start the event in the hopes I can get a reasonable score on the board.


Just saw the event.  I am not going to start playing until this evening.


----------



## Speechphi

Looks like 8 at a time, but I think they refresh once an hour? Thought it would be every two, but based on the leaderboard & what I've been able to click on, it looks like it's ever hour.


----------



## aussiebill10

I have 3 brooms stuck on Fantasia Fairways


----------



## DoreyAdore

aussiebill10 said:


> I have 3 brooms stuck on Fantasia Fairways


Those aren't stuck. They're always there. They are part of the attraction.


----------



## Acer

Grrrr. Im two hours behind since i thought it was every two hours. 

Anyway, does anyone know if the bows will carry over even if I have not unlocked minnie yet


----------



## chelynnah

Acer said:


> Grrrr. Im two hours behind since i thought it was every two hours.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if the bows will carry over even if I have not unlocked minnie yet


I've got my Minnie ready to level up and the bows were credited, so I would hope it would be the same for you if you haven't got her unlocked yet.


----------



## PrincessKaty94

For a while now, none of my characters have had any quests to complete and it's making the game very boring. Is there a way to get more quests or do I just need to wait a little longer?


----------



## mrzrich

I confused as to what people with level 10 Minnies, that have both of her holiday costumes are going to do with these damn bows!  Valentine's costume coming out perhaps?


----------



## mrzrich

PrincessKaty94 said:


> For a while now, none of my characters have had any quests to complete and it's making the game very boring. Is there a way to get more quests or do I just need to wait a little longer?



Are all of you characters at level 10?  If they are, then for now, that's it.  There is no more until the next event, and/or upgrade.  If your characters are not all leveled up to the max, then there are some quests that do not unlock until you reach a certain level (including level 10)


----------



## chelynnah

mrzrich said:


> I confused as to what people with level 10 Minnies, that have both of her holiday costumes are going to do with these damn bows!  Valentine's costume coming out perhaps?


I suspect they will be used towards other costumes in the future


----------



## Windwaker4444

Phew....hourly brooms are exhausting!!!!


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I don't know. I'm waiting to start the event in the hopes I can get a reasonable score on the board.


Is there even a leader board this time?  At least it's only a three day event.


----------



## Acer

I have 300 something brooms and im 13th or so on my server. 

My son has 89 and he is 8th on his server. 

How is there such a big difference? Do they put people who start around the same time together?


----------



## mmmears

Well, I'm upgrading Elsa to L10 today.  And now I'm left without anything to do...  I hope they add on to the main storyline someday...


----------



## mrzrich

Acer said:


> I have 300 something brooms and im 13th or so on my server.
> 
> My son has 89 and he is 8th on his server.
> 
> How is there such a big difference? Do they put people who start around the same time together?



Yes, this is why many of us hold off on clicking any brooms, bats, coins or smiley faces for a few days before joining a challenge.  The thought being that late comers to the challenge are likely to be less competitive players.


----------



## Acer

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## SunDial

Acer said:


> I have 300 something brooms and im 13th or so on my server.
> 
> My son has 89 and he is 8th on his server.
> 
> How is there such a big difference? Do they put people who start around the same time together?





mrzrich said:


> Yes, this is why many of us hold off on clicking any brooms, bats, coins or smiley faces for a few days before joining a challenge.  The thought being that late comers to the challenge are likely to be less competitive players.



I started 8 to 9 hours after the event began.   I currently have 311 and I am in 3rd.


----------



## lmmatooki

Good News!!


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> Good News!!




That is good news.   

Finished the broom event in second place.  What do y'all think is next, coins or wishes?


----------



## lmmatooki

SunDial said:


> That is good news.
> 
> Finished the broom event in second place.  What do y'all think is next, coins or wishes?


I'm hoping wishes, I'm luckier with that one


----------



## hopemax

So in my IOS game, I managed to get 5 of my 7 chest spots to have Gold chests.  So I cleared out all the character tokens so that I could work on getting the one thing I needed from Gold chests...Tower of Terror.  Of course, then I got ToT out of the 2nd chest, which means I still have 3 Gold chests that I have no reason to open.

Hopefully the same strategy will work in my Windows game, but it is taking longer to clear out the character tokens because I started doing this after I had finished upgrading everyone.  In that game I have 3 Gold and 2 Platinum waiting to be opened.


----------



## KPach525

mrzrich said:


> Yes, this is why many of us hold off on clicking any brooms, bats, coins or smiley faces for a few days before joining a challenge.  The thought being that late comers to the challenge are likely to be less competitive players.


I also wonder if it's aged based. Thinking back we had to enter our full birthday, and considering most younger kids have limited screen time compared to us larger kids (at heart). I wouldn't be surprised if so.


----------



## PrincessKaty94

mrzrich said:


> Are all of you characters at level 10?  If they are, then for now, that's it.  There is no more until the next event, and/or upgrade.  If your characters are not all leveled up to the max, then there are some quests that do not unlock until you reach a certain level (including level 10)



Not all of them are fully leveled up yet! I'm in the process now of upgrading everyone that I have left!


----------



## winterbell82

I am so incredibly frustrated with this game. Twice in the last two weeks my happiness level fell overnight from 99% ecstatic to 0% content. I opened a ticket to game loft and they still are working on it with no resolution. It happened again today. It takes me days to get it all the way back up and then boom back at the bottom! Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Good news. I've just downloaded an update from the Play Store. Here are the details.

MULAN HAS ARRIVED WITH A NEW TWO-WEEK EVENT!
Help Mulan, Li Shang and Mushu stage a spectacular celebration in your Kingdom! And add even more magic to your land with charming attractions and decorations inspired by the classic animated film, Mulan. 
• 3 New Characters
• 2 New Costumes
• 25+ New Quests
• 3 New Attractions
• 3 New Decorations
• Sparkler Concession
• Mulan Parade Float
• PLUS! Chip 'n' Dale have been added to the main storyline
• Bug fixes and other minor improvements

The event hasn't started yet.  I guess it's probably still a few days away.  Also, there's no sign yet of Chip n Dale, even though I've completed the rest of the main story line. Hopefully they'll open up soon too.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

The new costumes are Mickey and Minnie Lunar costumes. At the moment they say "coming soon" but hopefully the rewards from the recent broom challenge will help towards Minnie's costume.


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Good news. I've just downloaded an update from the Play Store. Here are the details.
> 
> MULAN HAS ARRIVED WITH A NEW TWO-WEEK EVENT!
> Help Mulan, Li Shang and Mushu stage a spectacular celebration in your Kingdom! And add even more magic to your land with charming attractions and decorations inspired by the classic animated film, Mulan.
> • 3 New Characters
> • 2 New Costumes
> • 25+ New Quests
> • 3 New Attractions
> • 3 New Decorations
> • Sparkler Concession
> • Mulan Parade Float
> • PLUS! Chip 'n' Dale have been added to the main storyline
> • Bug fixes and other minor improvements
> 
> The event hasn't started yet.  I guess it's probably still a few days away.  Also, there's no sign yet of Chip n Dale, even though I've completed the rest of the main story line. Hopefully they'll open up soon too.


Obviously Chip and Dale will be part of the new update.  So until your app no longer opens with the Frozen title screen, don't be looking for new characters.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Well, I'm upgrading Elsa to L10 today.  And now I'm left without anything to do...  I hope they add on to the main storyline someday...


Sounds like that'll be me, too, with Elsa leveled up last.  I just finished Hans, and am waiting to see if I will get Kristoff to 10 or Elsa to 9 next.  As it is, she needs 34 of each token at this level.  I would imagine nine will require closer to 40.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Obviously Chip and Dale will be part of the new update.  So until your app no longer opens with the Frozen title screen, don't be looking for new characters.


I've already updated the app, so obviously it no longer opens with the Frozen title screen. The Mulan characters are showing, waiting for the event to start, but there is no sign of Chip n Dale.


----------



## SunDial

The update has not appeared for Android yet.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

SunDial said:


> The update has not appeared for Android yet.


I'm on Android and already have the update. Maybe it shows up at slightly different times in different counties? I'm in the UK.


----------



## Wdw1015

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I'm on Android and already have the update. Maybe it shows up at slightly different times in different counties? I'm in the UK.


Anyone with IOS seen the update? I got nuttin'


----------



## SunDial

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I'm on Android and already have the update. Maybe it shows up at slightly different times in different counties? I'm in the UK.



It could be. I'm in the US


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> Anyone with IOS seen the update? I got nuttin'


I haven't seen it yet either


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I have iOS and no update yet (I'm in Florida).


----------



## lmmatooki

The update will probably pop up at like 10/11ish like it usually does (I'm in Michigan)


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I've already updated the app, so obviously it no longer opens with the Frozen title screen. The Mulan characters are showing, waiting for the event to start, but there is no sign of Chip n Dale.



*no update yet here... any screen shots?*


----------



## Wdw1015

lmmatooki said:


> The update will probably pop up at like 10/11ish like it usually does (I'm in Michigan)


Ahhh, that's a good point.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *no update yet here... any screen shots?*


I would if I could work out how to attach a screen shot! Any help appreciated


----------



## LeCras

hopemax said:


> So in my IOS game, I managed to get 5 of my 7 chest spots to have Gold chests.  So I cleared out all the character tokens so that I could work on getting the one thing I needed from Gold chests...Tower of Terror.  Of course, then I got ToT out of the 2nd chest, which means I still have 3 Gold chests that I have no reason to open.
> 
> Hopefully the same strategy will work in my Windows game, but it is taking longer to clear out the character tokens because I started doing this after I had finished upgrading everyone.  In that game I have 3 Gold and 2 Platinum waiting to be opened.



You just reminded me of a screenshot I took a little while ago... I keep hoarding platinum chests hoping for something better to be added lol!


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I've already updated the app, so obviously it no longer opens with the Frozen title screen. The Mulan characters are showing, waiting for the event to start, but there is no sign of Chip n Dale.


Maybe as you progress through the Mulan missions, something will prompt Chip or Dale to get you started on those side missions.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> You just reminded me of a screenshot I took a little while ago... I keep hoarding platinum chests hoping for something better to be added lol!


Can you clue me in as to what happens after you fill up all the pedestals and then a lower chest appears.  You won't lose your platinums, right?  Hopefully higher chests trump lower chests.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Maybe as you progress through the Mulan missions, something will prompt Chip or Dale to get you started on those side missions.


I agree, it'll probably open up during or after the Mulan event.  It's good to have an update to the main story line though (even if it is a small one), as well as the timed event.  And thankfully Mulan is only two weeks.


----------



## Quellman

lmmatooki said:


> Good News!!


Too little too late.  I have already accidentally purchased all of the floats except for Frozen and incredibles.  But this is good news for other areas of the game.  



Prince Chow Mein said:


> Good news. I've just downloaded an update from the Play Store. Here are the details.
> 
> MULAN HAS ARRIVED WITH A NEW TWO-WEEK EVENT!
> Help Mulan, Li Shang and Mushu stage a spectacular celebration in your Kingdom! And add even more magic to your land with charming attractions and decorations inspired by the classic animated film, Mulan.
> • 3 New Characters
> • 2 New Costumes
> • 25+ New Quests
> • 3 New Attractions
> • 3 New Decorations
> • Sparkler Concession
> • Mulan Parade Float
> • PLUS! Chip 'n' Dale have been added to the main storyline
> • Bug fixes and other minor improvements
> 
> The event hasn't started yet.  I guess it's probably still a few days away.  Also, there's no sign yet of Chip n Dale, even though I've completed the rest of the main story line. Hopefully they'll open up soon too.


Absolutely love these guys!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I would if I could work out how to attach a screen shot! Any help appreciated



*click the *upload a file* button next to the *post reply* button.*


----------



## LeCras

supernova said:


> Can you clue me in as to what happens after you fill up all the pedestals and then a lower chest appears.  You won't lose your platinums, right?  Hopefully higher chests trump lower chests.



You get to choose whether to discard the new chest or replace one of the existing ones with the new one, so you'll never lose a platinum chest unless you click the wrong option.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *click the *upload a file* button next to the *post reply* button.*


That button doesn't appear for some reason. Maybe it's because I'm trying to do it from my phone browser which doesn't have flash?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Prince Chow Mein said:


> That button doesn't appear for some reason. Maybe it's because I'm trying to do it from my phone browser which doesn't have flash?



probably


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> That button doesn't appear for some reason. Maybe it's because I'm trying to do it from my phone browser which doesn't have flash?


Don't knock yourself out, then.  The update will be available soon enough.  We can forego the preview, I'm sure.


----------



## bluekirty

I've been reading about some of the updates on fan Facebook pages.  I like the look of the new buildings.  

Since magic seems pointless anymore, I'm going to remove most of my concessions to have more land available.


----------



## toinettec

For those who Facebook, here are the patch notes for the upcoming update. 
https://www.facebook.com/notes/disney-magic-kingdoms/patch-notes-update-8/794321920734274


----------



## Mattimation

So this update brings us no land this time? There's usually at least one section opened with each of these events and updates. I guess I can smoosh frozen into a block but they're really so stingy with the expansion. Unless that's coming with Chip and Dale, who seem left out of these patch notes?


----------



## lmmatooki

Mattimation said:


> So this update brings us no land this time? There's usually at least one section opened with each of these events and updates. I guess I can smoosh frozen into a block but they're really so stingy with the expansion. Unless that's coming with Chip and Dale, who seem left out of these patch notes?


There's plenty of land if you rearrange properly, I have all the attractions but one and I have a ton of land open and I don't even have the land unlocked that costs 350,000


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> So this update brings us no land this time? There's usually at least one section opened with each of these events and updates. I guess I can smoosh frozen into a block but they're really so stingy with the expansion. Unless that's coming with Chip and Dale, who seem left out of these patch notes?


We won't get land for a while.  Quite honestly, they have to keep the current game board going for at least a year, so there's no rush on opening areas that are still cursed.  Strap in... it's gonna be a long year.


----------



## mmmears

I wish there was more land available.  The Frozen attractions are just so large that I couldn't smoosh them all together (not caring how it looks).  I am excited to hear there is some small addition to the main story line though.  Not thrilled for another "timed" event.

I'm on IOS and I don't see any update today.


----------



## McCoy

I still believe that timed events are all we're going to see moving forward for the foreseeable future, so that there can be special event currency for all new items and characters, and making the typical magic worthless for the most part, other than just for leveling up characters once the events end.


----------



## Pkltm

I still have no update


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> I still believe that timed events are all we're going to see moving forward for the foreseeable future, so that there can be special event currency for all new items and characters, and making the typical magic worthless for the most part, other than just for leveling up characters once the events end.



I agree with you, but I don't like it.


----------



## DarrylR

Finally got Splash Mountain. I quit if they stick another chest only attraction in a platinum chest. But I'm happy to finally have every attraction. Speaking of attractions, I just looked at my park and I don't believe those saying there's still plenty of room. I have every piece of land and if I remove all my concessions and a lot of decorations I might be able to fit 3 more small attractions. I wouldn't exactly call that a lot of space. 

To the user that is having problems with happiness dropping too fast, I had that issue. For me it is connected to whether or not I'm online. If i go back and forth between logging on offline and online, i could easily lose 100 happiness points. So now I play less as I can only play online or I lose too much progress. Customer service ignored the issue when I brought it to them.


----------



## kalliyan1

Ok, newbie here to this game.  I've skimmed through ALOT of these pages but I have some questions for those out there who want to help 
Any recommendations on how to start out and what to focus on initially to get more gems and magic?  I saw a post where someone has 9 MILLION magic ....How do you get that much
When all my characters are "free" not doing anything I don't know if i should start with the quests first or clicking on the characters pictures(tasks???) to send them off.  Basically I don't know the difference between Quests and Tasks?
What things should I buy or not buy?
Anything else in a condensed version that can help me on my way?
Missing out on the frozen character release and other ones I may have missed, will there be other chances to get them?
How do I defeat Pete and Zurg?  I don't see anything that gives me any "steps" to do to defeat Pete


----------



## KPach525

DarrylR said:


> Finally got Splash Mountain. I quit if they stick another chest only attraction in a platinum chest. But I'm happy to finally have every attraction. Speaking of attractions, I just looked at my park and I don't believe those saying there's still plenty of room. I have every piece of land and if I remove all my concessions and a lot of decorations I might be able to fit 3 more small attractions. I wouldn't exactly call that a lot of space


What I and others have done is put everything in storage, then replace them where you want. I did this, took about an hour (being slightly OCD) and I have the whole left 2 spaces by Small World open. And I have both SM and ToT, plus all magic attractions and 2 gem attractions (plutos house and Auroras spinning wheel). We aren't kidding when we say there is plenty of room. Some have posted screen shots.


----------



## lmmatooki

I have done it in my park, I like to have it being organized, and I believe I have posted my most recent organization of my park awhile ago. I have some space by space mountain and a ton of space in fantasyland. It is doable, I know you don't want everything crammed together but you might have to set that aside a little for the time being.


----------



## lmmatooki

DarrylR said:


> Finally got Splash Mountain. I quit if they stick another chest only attraction in a platinum chest. But I'm happy to finally have every attraction. Speaking of attractions, I just looked at my park and I don't believe those saying there's still plenty of room. I have every piece of land and if I remove all my concessions and a lot of decorations I might be able to fit 3 more small attractions. I wouldn't exactly call that a lot of space.
> 
> To the user that is having problems with happiness dropping too fast, I had that issue. For me it is connected to whether or not I'm online. If i go back and forth between logging on offline and online, i could easily lose 100 happiness points. So now I play less as I can only play online or I lose too much progress. Customer service ignored the issue when I brought it to them.





KPach525 said:


> What I and others have done is put everything in storage, then replace them where you want. I did this, took about an hour (being slightly OCD) and I have the whole left 2 spaces by Small World open. And I have both SM and ToT, plus all magic attractions and 2 gem attractions (plutos house and Auroras spinning wheel). We aren't kidding when we say there is plenty of room. Some have posted screen shots.



Forgot to add the quotes in my message above.


----------



## DarrylR

KPach525 said:


> What I and others have done is put everything in storage, then replace them where you want. I did this, took about an hour (being slightly OCD) and I have the whole left 2 spaces by Small World open. And I have both SM and ToT, plus all magic attractions and 2 gem attractions (plutos house and Auroras spinning wheel). We aren't kidding when we say there is plenty of room. Some have posted screen shots.



I have EVERY attraction and I've rearranged the park. I'm not kidding when I say three more attractions would be the max if I put most non-attraction items away, and everything is crammed together. Plus, so what if they all fit if you're forced to remove all of the items they've forced you to purchase during an event, or the endless decorations from chests. What I'm getting at though is the pointlessness of everything at this stage. The nine million magic I have is useless. The endless decorations from chests are useless. The costumes are now useless. The fact that all of the events use alternate currency makes long term progress useless.


----------



## DarrylR

kalliyan1 said:


> Ok, newbie here to this game.  I've skimmed through ALOT of these pages but I have some questions for those out there who want to help
> Any recommendations on how to start out and what to focus on initially to get more gems and magic?  I saw a post where someone has 9 MILLION magic ....How do you get that much
> When all my characters are "free" not doing anything I don't know if i should start with the quests first or clicking on the characters pictures(tasks???) to send them off.  Basically I don't know the difference between Quests and Tasks?
> What things should I buy or not buy?
> Anything else in a condensed version that can help me on my way?
> Missing out on the frozen character release and other ones I may have missed, will there be other chances to get them?
> How do I defeat Pete and Zurg?  I don't see anything that gives me any "steps" to do to defeat Pete



My nine million is a result of starting early with large hat farms. They are the best bang for your buck. I started with a large burger farm, but an update months ago rendered all of them virtually worthless.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm just really hoping this event doesn't have a headache like the snowgies.  That became frustrating REAL quick.


----------



## mmmears

I rearranged everything.  The only concessions I have out are the ones that fit in where no attraction will fit.  I have everything except 2 gem ones (WallE's house and Mike/Sculley). My issue is that some attractions are really large, and most of the spaces are oddly shaped, so I have more "free" space between attractions than I would like.  My Arendelle Ice Rink is all by itself at the back of Tomorrowland since the other attractions can't be wedged in there with it.


----------



## Acer

What does a timed event look like. I assume it's different than the brooms and bits that I had since I started playing


----------



## Acer

kalliyan1 said:


> Ok, newbie here to this game.  I've skimmed through ALOT of these pages but I have some questions for those out there who want to help
> Any recommendations on how to start out and what to focus on initially to get more gems and magic?  I saw a post where someone has 9 MILLION magic ....How do you get that much
> When all my characters are "free" not doing anything I don't know if i should start with the quests first or clicking on the characters pictures(tasks???) to send them off.  Basically I don't know the difference between Quests and Tasks?
> What things should I buy or not buy?
> Anything else in a condensed version that can help me on my way?
> Missing out on the frozen character release and other ones I may have missed, will there be other chances to get them?
> How do I defeat Pete and Zurg?  I don't see anything that gives me any "steps" to do to defeat Pete


http://imgur.com/a/NV3vA
http://m.imgur.com/a/S0faQ


----------



## lmmatooki

Acer said:


> What does a timed event look like. I assume it's different than the brooms and bits that I had since I started playing


You have 2 weeks for this event to get all the characters, complete the quests, and get the costumes for Mickey and Minnie. You can only participate in events if you are far enough along in the regular game (not sure what the cut off is though)


----------



## kalliyan1

DarrylR said:


> My nine million is a result of starting early with *large hat farms*. They are the best bang for your buck. I started with a large burger farm, but an update months ago rendered all of them virtually worthless.


Sorry, what are hat farms?


----------



## kalliyan1

Acer said:


> http://imgur.com/a/NV3vA
> http://m.imgur.com/a/S0faQ


Thank You!


----------



## mrzrich

kalliyan1 said:


> Sorry, what are hat farms?



Buy as many hat farms as you can afford and fit.  Collect magic every 60 minutes while you are awake.  If you can not devote a few minutes every hour, choose a concession that fits your life style.  The more frequent pay off, the faster your wealth will grow


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> I rearranged everything.  The only concessions I have out are the ones that fit in where no attraction will fit.  I have everything except 2 gem ones (WallE's house and Mike/Sculley). My issue is that some attractions are really large, and most of the spaces are oddly shaped, so I have more "free" space between attractions than I would like.  My Arendelle Ice Rink is all by itself at the back of Tomorrowland since the other attractions can't be wedged in there with it.



The Sword and the Stone fits behind the the Ice Rink.


----------



## TinyTGO

I wish you could clear everything at the same time when re-arranging your park.... would make it so much easier


----------



## mrzrich

SunDial said:


> The Sword and the Stone fits behind the the Ice Rink.



You do realize that your ice rink may not be where someone else's ice rink is right?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I just got a new job and have had to leave my little world of disney for a while, whats going on with Chip & Dale???


----------



## blanders76

Is anyone else able to fit all the "Tomorrowland" attractions (all the ones with the purple floor, including Monster's Inc., Tomorrowland Toy Story attractions, and Incredibles) in the land available for Tomorrowland? I keep trying to fit all mine, and I just can't. It's so frustrating! I've unlocked all available land, and I have all the attractions except for Wall E's house. If so, can you post a screen shot? I need ideas for how to make it all fit. Thanks!


----------



## mrzrich

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I just got a new job and have had to leave my little world of disney for a while, whats going on with Chip & Dale???



New update with two week Mulan event starting January 26th.   Chip and Dale will also be joining the park.


----------



## Pheran

I'm assuming that Mushu will be a gem character, I wonder how much he will cost.  I've nearly got enough gems saved up for Merryweather but looks like I may need to use them for Mushu instead.


----------



## supernova

blanders76 said:


> Is anyone else able to fit all the "Tomorrowland" attractions (all the ones with the purple floor, including Monster's Inc., Tomorrowland Toy Story attractions, and Incredibles) in the land available for Tomorrowland? I keep trying to fit all mine, and I just can't. It's so frustrating! I've unlocked all available land, and I have all the attractions except for Wall E's house. If so, can you post a screen shot? I need ideas for how to make it all fit. Thanks!


At some point you have to stop worrying about where attractions are supposed to go and just put them where they are going to fit.


----------



## Aeriee

blanders76 said:


> Is anyone else able to fit all the "Tomorrowland" attractions (all the ones with the purple floor, including Monster's Inc., Tomorrowland Toy Story attractions, and Incredibles) in the land available for Tomorrowland? I keep trying to fit all mine, and I just can't. It's so frustrating! I've unlocked all available land, and I have all the attractions except for Wall E's house. If so, can you post a screen shot? I need ideas for how to make it all fit. Thanks!



I have major OCD and can't have tomorrowland attractions in other parts of the park, I also have every attraction but wall-e's house, and I've had to put 2 incredible attractions in storage because of how big they are.


----------



## toinettec

Aeriee said:


> I have major OCD and can't have tomorrowland attractions in other parts of the park, I also have every attraction but wall-e's house, and I've had to put 2 incredible attractions in storage because of how big they are.



I have everything arranged by the time to collection, to minimize scrolling.  So I have 1-hour land, and 2-hour land, and 4-hour land....


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mrzrich said:


> New update with two week Mulan event starting January 26th.   Chip and Dale will also be joining the park.



so are there patch notes that include Chip & Dale? Ive only seen Mulan info


----------



## blanders76

toinettec said:


> I have everything arranged by the time to collection, to minimize scrolling.  So I have 1-hour land, and 2-hour land, and 4-hour land....



That's a great idea! Maybe I'll try to do that, since it's pretty much impossible to place things according to theme/land, which is what I'd much rather do!


----------



## winterbell82

Where the heck is my update!?!? I have iOS and no update yet!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Anyone else thinking that Mulan will be the first non-mickey and friends character to have a costume? in the character book she's in her civilian cloths but in the banner she was in her "Ping" outfit


----------



## Hope Loneheart

toinettec said:


> I have everything arranged by the time to collection, to minimize scrolling.  So I have 1-hour land, and 2-hour land, and 4-hour land....


that's what I do too! with the exception of the omnidome as it's just too big >.>; I also base those sections around the fixed attractions (12 hour attractions around S MNT, 16-24 around small world )


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> The Sword and the Stone fits behind the the Ice Rink.



Thanks, I have mine squished in Fantasyland with the spinning wheel, fantastia gardens, and fantasy faire.

As for the Incredibles, I have their stuff in the space in front of CA Screaming and the one land to the right of that one (where the Omnidroid takes up ALL the space). 

I'm finding all the sqeezing in and rearranging to be pretty annoying really.  If they are going to give us more attractions they are capable of also giving us more land.  Let's just say that I have no incentive to spend the gems needed for the remaining 2 attractions I don't have.

So far I still see no update in the app store.


----------



## Kewz1

I've been attempting to welcome Donald for quite some time now. His items take such a long time to get...If I even get them after the wait (it seems most -all?- are epic). 

Is there something I should do to make this go a little quicker (like level up a specific character)?  Or is Donald just difficult??

Thanks!


----------



## Aeriee

Kewz1 said:


> I've been attempting to welcome Donald for quite some time now. His items take such a long time to get...If I even get them after the wait (it seems most -all?- are epic).
> 
> Is there something I should do to make this go a little quicker (like level up a specific character)?  Or is Donald just difficult??
> 
> Thanks!



It took me around 2 months to welcome Donald if I remember correctly lol. There's really nothing you can do to speed it up /:


----------



## mmmears

Kewz1 said:


> I've been attempting to welcome Donald for quite some time now. His items take such a long time to get...If I even get them after the wait (it seems most -all?- are epic).
> 
> Is there something I should do to make this go a little quicker (like level up a specific character)?  Or is Donald just difficult??
> 
> Thanks!



Donald just takes forever...  I don't know of anything to speed it up, really.  It helps if you have all the items you need to level up your other characters so that when looking for Donald's items you have no chance of getting something else instead.  Just keep trying and eventually you'll get what you need.  Good luck!


----------



## Aeriee

Question : 

Where are you guys getting the chip n dale thing from? I see if nowhere in the patch notes, is this just a rumor?


----------



## lmmatooki

Kewz1 said:


> I've been attempting to welcome Donald for quite some time now. His items take such a long time to get...If I even get them after the wait (it seems most -all?- are epic).
> 
> Is there something I should do to make this go a little quicker (like level up a specific character)?  Or is Donald just difficult??
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately you just have to keep working on it, I think it took me over a month to get him. It will happen though!


----------



## mrzrich

IOS Update is now available


----------



## mrzrich

Good to see Hans finally has the ability to collect snowflakes.  It drove me crazy that he didn't.


----------



## supernova

toinettec said:


> I have everything arranged by the time to collection, to minimize scrolling.  So I have 1-hour land, and 2-hour land, and 4-hour land....


Doesn't make much sense though.  How much time does it really take you to tap on buildings?  When I wake up in the morning and have to clear every single building, I'm pretty sure the entire park is cleared in less than a minute. Heck, even if it takes 90 seconds.  I couldn't see putting together a park to save myself 90 seconds worth of time.  Madness.


----------



## Quellman

Prince Chow Mein said:


> That button doesn't appear for some reason. Maybe it's because I'm trying to do it from my phone browser which doesn't have flash?



You didn't have a post count of 10, so that severly limits your functionality on disboards.  But I believe you now do.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So no villain in this event?  Fine with me. The idea of Shan Yu stomping around my park is a bit disconcerting


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Doesn't make much sense though.  How much time does it really take you to tap on buildings?  When I wake up in the morning and have to clear every single building, I'm pretty sure the entire park is cleared in less than a minute. Heck, even if it takes 90 seconds.  I couldn't see putting together a park to save myself 90 seconds worth of time.  Madness.


I did this, because when I check during the day, I don't need to go to scroll to the area behind small world where all my long time attractions are.  But with the amount of magic I have, I don't really collect magic much anymore so I will be looking next to put attractions that a hero can go into together, making it easier to collect those little green checkmarks.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

downloaded the IOS, see Mulan & the Lunar costumes, don't see Chip & Dale. somebody please clue me in to whats goin on...


----------



## mmmears

Anyone have an idea when this whole Mulan thing is going to start?

Also, what is the info given about Chip & Dale?


----------



## figment_jii

The patch notes say that the Mulan/Lunar Festival event will start on January 26th at 15:00 GMT.


----------



## McCoy

mmmears said:


> Anyone have an idea when this whole Mulan thing is going to start?
> 
> Also, what is the info given about Chip & Dale?



The original post with information about the Android update, quoted below, included a line saying "Chip 'n' Dale have been added to the main storyline".  It is worth noting that the iOS update I installed this morning, that line is completely missing from the update notes.  So, it would appear that perhaps that won't be part of this update at this time.



Prince Chow Mein said:


> Good news. I've just downloaded an update from the Play Store. Here are the details.
> 
> MULAN HAS ARRIVED WITH A NEW TWO-WEEK EVENT!
> Help Mulan, Li Shang and Mushu stage a spectacular celebration in your Kingdom! And add even more magic to your land with charming attractions and decorations inspired by the classic animated film, Mulan.
> • 3 New Characters
> • 2 New Costumes
> • 25+ New Quests
> • 3 New Attractions
> • 3 New Decorations
> • Sparkler Concession
> • Mulan Parade Float
> • PLUS! Chip 'n' Dale have been added to the main storyline
> • Bug fixes and other minor improvements
> 
> The event hasn't started yet.  I guess it's probably still a few days away.  Also, there's no sign yet of Chip n Dale, even though I've completed the rest of the main story line. Hopefully they'll open up soon too.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Quellman said:


> You didn't have a post count of 10, so that severly limits your functionality on disboards.  But I believe you now do.


Many thanks.  I've just checked and I've now got the option to upload a file.


----------



## Ariel 007

I am also lacking in posts needed to access some of those  features. 


Prince Chow Mein said:


> Many thanks.  I've just checked and I've now got the option to upload a file.


----------



## Ariel 007

Ariel 007 said:


> I am also lacking in posts needed to access some of those  features.


But now I know how to fix it.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

McCoy said:


> The original post with information about the Android update, quoted below, included a line saying "Chip 'n' Dale have been added to the main storyline".  It is worth noting that the iOS update I installed this morning, that line is completely missing from the update notes.  So, it would appear that perhaps that won't be part of this update at this time.


The description in the Google Play Store has been amended now to remove the reference to Chip and Dale.  Hopefully it will appear in the next update after Mulan.


----------



## lmmatooki

Darn! Was really hoping for Yao, Ling, Chien-Po, Cri-Kee, the matchmaker, Mulan's grandmother, the emperor, and Shan Yu or pretty much all the characters! Too bad it's just an event.


----------



## empresslilly

Prince Chow Mein said:


> The description in the Google Play Store has been amended now to remove the reference to Chip and Dale.  Hopefully it will appear in the next update after Mulan.


I hope so! I love those two. Hopefully, they'll be to scale -- very small like Sarge or maybe the Snow-gees.  Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## bluekirty

blanders76 said:


> Is anyone else able to fit all the "Tomorrowland" attractions (all the ones with the purple floor, including Monster's Inc., Tomorrowland Toy Story attractions, and Incredibles) in the land available for Tomorrowland? I keep trying to fit all mine, and I just can't. It's so frustrating! I've unlocked all available land, and I have all the attractions except for Wall E's house. If so, can you post a screen shot? I need ideas for how to make it all fit. Thanks!



Nope, I wasn't able to get Astro Blasters or WALL-E's house in there.  Whenever those other two spots open up, I'll move them there.  But at least Astro Blasters is by the other Toy Story attractions.  The Nightmare Before Christmas attractions also have a purple floor, by the way.


----------



## mmmears

Prince Chow Mein said:


> The description in the Google Play Store has been amended now to remove the reference to Chip and Dale.  Hopefully it will appear in the next update after Mulan.



That's disappointing.


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> That's disappointing.


Exactly, especially since I had already seen it on the facebook release notes.


----------



## supernova

Again, just seems like a whole lot of overthrowing that way, too.  But, it's your call...


----------



## danni918

Just downloaded the update for IOS and there's no longer mention of Chip n Dale.


----------



## mrzrich

Am I the only one unable to get gems from the theater since the update?


----------



## empresslilly

mrzrich said:


> Am I the only one unable to get gems from the theater since the update?


Nope.  I've got the same problem.  And I did see someone mention it on Facebook, as well.


----------



## aussiebill10

Well at least Hans can collect Snowflakes now


----------



## DisneyMommy19

Is there a point where the areas behind Space Mountain and Small World open up?  I'm level 40 and still have 4 or 5 cursed areas that say "coming soon."


----------



## empresslilly

DisneyMommy19 said:


> Is there a point where the areas behind Space Mountain and Small World open up?  I'm level 40 and still have 4 or 5 cursed areas that say "coming soon."


The areas behind Space Mountain and Small World are still locked for everyone. People have been clamoring for more land to be opened, but so far, no luck.


----------



## toinettec

So, since the new event is supposed to start tomorrow morning, and since I remember how tight the timeline was for the Frozen event, I'm using what I already know to make lists, and plan to attempt to get a head-start on the new event by trying to have some useful character tasks ready to go when the event kicks off.  For example, I know Mickey is getting a costume, and I know that in the past, Mickey's costumes have used blue cloth, and by checking the wiki, I know that Zero, Mickey, Donald, and Elizabeth have had tasks that have a chance of dropping blue cloth, so I'm going to set up those characters to run all those tasks overnight in hopes that those things will also be true this time.  I also know from the patch notes that Bo Peep has a task that may drop a Mushu token, and Goofy has a task that may drop a Li Shang token, so I may as well run them both, too.  I also know that there's going to be a decoration in gold chests, and I always want one of everything that I can conveniently get, and I know there are going to be character tokens in silver chests, so I'm going to have a gold chest and a silver chest ready.  It's all a gamble, since I can't be sure which fabrics will be needed, whether the same actions will now yield the same tokens as they have in the past, or most importantly, which costumes or characters will unlock first, so it may all come to naught, but I figure I've got nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## supernova

DisneyMommy19 said:


> Is there a point where the areas behind Space Mountain and Small World open up?  I'm level 40 and still have 4 or 5 cursed areas that say "coming soon."





empresslilly said:


> The areas behind Space Mountain and Small World are still locked for everyone. People have been clamoring for more land to be opened, but so far, no luck.


I've been surmising for months now that we're not going to get new land for at least two months at a time.  The developers aren't in any position to expand the current game board beyond what we have now.  So this game has to last us at least a year, I would imagine.  I'm predicting at least two months between new land becoming available.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

For anyone trying to fit tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland.  Here is how mine looks.  I don't THINK I'm missing any.  I'll have to do this in a few posts.  I did five screenshots.
This behind and to the left of space mt


----------



## mrzrich

I just got a Dragon Statue from a Gold Chest


----------



## evilqueenmindy

#2, also to the left of space mt


----------



## evilqueenmindy

#3- this is in front of space mountain, to the left


----------



## DoreyAdore

toinettec said:


> So, since the new event is supposed to start tomorrow morning, and since I remember how tight the timeline was for the Frozen event, I'm using what I already know to make lists, and plan to attempt to get a head-start on the new event by trying to have some useful character tasks ready to go when the event kicks off.  For example, I know Mickey is getting a costume, and I know that in the past, Mickey's costumes have used blue cloth, and by checking the wiki, I know that Zero, Mickey, Donald, and Elizabeth have had tasks that have a chance of dropping blue cloth, so I'm going to set up those characters to run all those tasks overnight in hopes that those things will also be true this time.  I also know from the patch notes that Bo Peep has a task that may drop a Mushu token, and Goofy has a task that may drop a Li Shang token, so I may as well run them both, too.  I also know that there's going to be a decoration in gold chests, and I always want one of everything that I can conveniently get, and I know there are going to be character tokens in silver chests, so I'm going to have a gold chest and a silver chest ready.  It's all a gamble, since I can't be sure which fabrics will be needed, whether the same actions will now yield the same tokens as they have in the past, or most importantly, which costumes or characters will unlock first, so it may all come to naught, but I figure I've got nothing to lose by trying.


With no villain to fight how hard can this event be?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

#4 the rest of the area in front of space mt


----------



## evilqueenmindy

#5- the space to the right of space mt.  Hope this helps anyone who was interested, sorry for the multiple posts to the disinterested.  I was having technical difficulties with photos.


----------



## toinettec

DoreyAdore said:


> With no villain to fight how hard can this event be?



You may very well be right.  I just don't like taking chances.


----------



## bluekirty

evilqueenmindy said:


> For anyone trying to fit tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland.  Here is how mine looks.  I don't THINK I'm missing any.  I'll have to do this in a few posts.  I did five screenshots.
> This behind and to the left of space mt


The only one I see you missing is Jet Packs, but that's a nice arrangement.  I think I will borrow some ideas for this to help get at least one of my attractions (WALL-E's house and Astro Blasters) into Tomorrowland.  

Thanks!


----------



## Ariel 007

evilqueenmindy said:


> For anyone trying to fit tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland.  Here is how mine looks.  I don't THINK I'm missing any.  I'll have to do this in a few posts.  I did five screenshots.
> This behind and to the left of space mt



My Tomorrowland layout is very similar, same attractions but a little reversed on location of some. The only one I can't place up there is the Jet Packs which go with the Incredibles (I think) as the base is green and purple. It is so large there just does not seem to be a way to squeeze it in there.


----------



## bluekirty

Is there somewhere that shows the number of squares for each attraction and the number of squares in the park?  That would really help to see what attractions you could fit into really small areas, like the bottom-right corner of Tomorrowland


----------



## bluekirty

Ariel 007 said:


> My Tomorrowland layout is very similar, same attractions but a little reversed on location of some. The only one I can't place up there is the Jet Packs which go with the Incredibles (I think) as the base is green and purple. It is so large there just does not seem to be a way to squeeze it in there.


Jet Packs is kind of a stand-alone attraction.  It was released about the time that Shanghai Disneyland opened to celebrate that ride there.  So it's interesting - this game promoted a new Disney park before it promoted a new Disney movie (which it still hasn't)


----------



## evilqueenmindy

bluekirty said:


> The only one I see you missing is Jet Packs, but that's a nice arrangement.  I think I will borrow some ideas for this to help get at least one of my attractions (WALL-E's house and Astro Blasters) into Tomorrowland.
> 
> Thanks!


Huh, you know I didn't even notice the base of the jet pack was purple, haha!  They are currently stuffed in the space in front of California screamin'.


----------



## mrzrich

I have all my Toy Story Attractions together in a sort of "Toy Story Land"


----------



## DoreyAdore

toinettec said:


> You may very well be right.  I just don't like taking chances.


Funny. Taking chances is about the only part of the game I still find engaging. Everything else is just monotonous at this point.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> Jet Packs is kind of a stand-alone attraction.  It was released about the time that Shanghai Disneyland opened to celebrate that ride there.  So it's interesting - this game promoted a new Disney park before it promoted a new Disney movie (which it still hasn't)


I'm fine with this game sticking to established properties.  Save the film promotion for Disney Crossy Road.


----------



## Ariel 007

mrzrich said:


> I have all my Toy Story Attractions together in a sort of "Toy Story Land"



Can you show us a screenshot? I would like to see a visual as I am always looking for new ideas.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> With no villain to fight how hard can this event be?


No villain?  No problem.  Which is why it'll only be a two-week event.  Plus, they can always add Shan-Yu later, if they choose to.  Still wondering why we only have Tinkerbell as part of the Peter Pan set of characters.


----------



## mrzrich

Ariel 007 said:


> Can you show us a screenshot? I would like to see a visual as I am always looking for new ideas.



I don't have the parachute attraction, but there is room for it.


----------



## bluekirty

DoreyAdore said:


> With no villain to fight how hard can this event be?



This event reminds me of the Pirates of the Carribean addition.  It wasn't an event, but was similar otherwise - no villain, only three characters.  I guess it's true what someone else said - they'll just keep doing events now so that we can't use all of our built up magic, but have to use the event currency.



supernova said:


> I'm fine with this game sticking to established properties.  Save the film promotion for Disney Crossy Road.



Oh, I'm fine with that too.  I just find it interesting it doesn't promote the movies whereas the characters in the park are all movie-based (the aforementioned Pirates and NBC vs regular Haunted Mansion characters, for example).  I would prefer the Auctioneer, the original Pirate captain from the Wicked Wench, and other Pirates characters, as well as Gus, Ezra, and Phineaus from Haunted Mansion to be in the park.


----------



## chelynnah

evilqueenmindy said:


> For anyone trying to fit tomorrowland attractions in tomorrowland.  Here is how mine looks.  I don't THINK I'm missing any.  I'll have to do this in a few posts.  I did five screenshots.
> This behind and to the left of space mt


You're missing jet packs.  I have mine set up very differently, but every square is accounted for and I can't fit jetpack in either.  So I had to put it back in storage so I could fit the Omnidroid City when I got finally got it as I need it for tasks.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thanks to everyone posting screen shots.  They are fun to look at...and gives us all great ideas.  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

So with the new Mulan update, it seems you can no longer build Elsa's castle?!???! 
Dislike!

Also, the "gem shop" where you watch a 15 sec. Ad and receive a gem is gone?!?!!!
Now you can only PURCHASE gems?
Dislike!!!

Unless, of course, I am missing something....


----------



## mrzrich

CuteAsMinnie said:


> So with the new Mulan update, it seems you can no longer build Elsa's castle?!???!
> Dislike!
> 
> Unless, of course, I am missing something....



You are missing something,  the  fact that the events have time limits.  The option to buy Elsa's Castle went away when the Frozen event ended.  That's how the events work.  That is why so many of us were scrambling to get Hans before the event ended.  Once an event is over, it's over.

It is also the reason many of us blew gems on the Incredibles chests.  There was an Incredibles event months ago, and this was our first opportunity to obtain the buildings and some of the characters since that event


----------



## Gothmic

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Also, the "gem shop" where you watch a 15 sec. Ad and receive a gem is gone?!?!!!
> Now you can only PURCHASE gems?
> Dislike!!!
> 
> Unless, of course, I am missing something....



I am glad you pointed this out, I almost spent gems for an extra parade slot, no chance of doing that now.  For me it was only 2 gems a day but they added up, I guess they added up too much for gameloft's liking.


----------



## mrzrich

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Also, the "gem shop" where you watch a 15 sec. Ad and receive a gem is gone?!?!!!
> Now you can only PURCHASE gems?
> Dislike!!!
> Unless, of course, I am missing something....



That's another thing you apparently missed.  It isn't a "Gem Shop".  It's a movie theatre.  It is a way for the game to make Ad revenue.  It will be back.

Also there are lots of ways to earn gems without purchasing them.  I have never bought a gem, and I have played from day one.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> This event reminds me of the Pirates of the Carribean addition.  It wasn't an event, but was similar otherwise - no villain, only three characters.  I guess it's true what someone else said - they'll just keep doing events now so that we can't use all of our built up magic, but have to use the event currency.


Don't let my wife ever catch you misspelling Caribbean.  She'll have both our heads. 
Let's not forget though, that extra event currency eventually becomes gems.  So we do have that to look forward to.



bluekirty said:


> Oh, I'm fine with that too.  I just find it interesting it doesn't promote the movies whereas the characters in the park are all movie-based (the aforementioned Pirates and NBC vs regular Haunted Mansion characters, for example).  I would prefer the Auctioneer, the original Pirate captain from the Wicked Wench, and other Pirates characters, as well as Gus, Ezra, and Phineaus from Haunted Mansion to be in the park.



One thing I find odd is the choice by the developers over which characters would be targed by these Make-A-Wish kids, or whatever the hell we're calling them.  Some of them (Will Turner, Celia, and Mother Gothel) aren't even currently in-park characters.  Strange that they would pick such random characters.

As for who we'd like to see in the game, I'm pretty sure that the original captain is all but a memory these days, and that Disney is erasing him from their files as we speak.  I'm sure some of the players never even got a chance to see the ride before they changed it to reflect the film.  Though you're right.  It still looks weird to me to have animated versions of real-life characters walking around in this cartoon world.  It would be great if they did a Haunted Mansion mini event to bring in some characters, but it seems that they're going with movie themes over attraction themes.  And lord knows we wouldn't want any Haunted Mansion movie characters ruining this game.  But since they've already given us the attraction, it would seem pointless now.  Plus, there aren't any additional buildings they could tack on as related attractions, unless they made up a few.  And even still, we already have haunted attractions from the NBC event.  Hey, I'm just glad they didn't give us the crappy haunted house version of the attraction from Disneyland.


----------



## Wdw1015

Anyone else notice that happiness no longer gives you 4 "points"?


----------



## Acer

Skimming some of the Frozen pages here, are these events things people were setting their alarm clocks for during the middle of the night? If so, I might not even try.


----------



## Gothmic

mrzrich said:


> That's another thing you apparently missed.  It isn't a "Gem Shop".  It's a movie theatre.  It is a way for the game to make Ad revenue.  It will be back.
> 
> Also there are lots of ways to earn gems without purchasing them.  I have never bought a gem, and I have played from day one.



True, they want the ad revenue, so likely it is just a temporary 'bug' that I can't watch for gems. I am getting 5 Gems per parade more often than not usually, so that's why I was thinking of opening another parade spot.


----------



## Acer

Wdw1015 said:


> Anyone else notice that happiness no longer gives you 4 "points"?


I just did it and I got 4.


----------



## Quellman

Acer said:


> Skimming some of the Frozen pages here, are these events things people were setting their alarm clocks for during the middle of the night? If so, I might not even try.


I don't but I have a bit more time to check progress during the day.  I also do not have an insatiable need to have and collect everything.  Even if I didn't have time to play I wouldn't be setting an alarm to get up in the middle of the night.  I value sleep and sanity more than a digital character, plus if I wanted I could shell out a few bucks for the gems to hurry tasks up.  But everyone plays at different levels.  Reading this thread one may get the impression that the only way to succeed is to play nonstop place first in all leaderboard events and be a burger/hat farmer.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Wdw1015 said:


> Anyone else notice that happiness no longer gives you 4 "points"?


I believe you only get 4 happiness points when you are on "Ecstatic" level.  The lower levels all just give one at a time.


----------



## Ariel 007

mrzrich said:


> I don't have the parachute attraction, but there is room for it.View attachment 217267


----------



## Ariel 007

all 
all I got was an error when I tried to open the image. what did I do wrong! lol


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Acer said:


> Skimming some of the Frozen pages here, are these events things people were setting their alarm clocks for during the middle of the night? If so, I might not even try.


I'm not willing to give up sleep for any event.  I check in on my kingdom during the day on my phone, more often during events than non-event times, and when I watch TV in the evenings.  I've managed to get all the characters from the event without setting alarms or losing sleep.


----------



## Acer

I guess I didnt realize that 15:00 was not eastern standard time. lol, I just started the event


----------



## Acer

One more question, sorry

Mushu is 200 gems. I have enough. Is it worth it to buy him now to help out. I dont think I want to spend the $4.99 for the concession plus Mushu


----------



## aussiebill10

Didn't think having a silver chest ready to open would get me anything event related
Got a wooden heart bench and it isn't even one the list of items
It's like the system knows what time it was ready so for next time I need to time it to be ready just after event started worked for Bo Pep visit to Al Toy Barn


----------



## wilkeliza

Acer said:


> I guess I didnt realize that 15:00 was not eastern standard time. lol, I just started the event



logged in to see if the even would launch for me and nope nothing.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I bought Mushu and the Concession as well as the Parade Float and event currency.

First up Mushu had a 60 minute quest. Mickey has a 60 minute quest before you can start to collect items for his Lunar Costume. For his costume you need:

6 Mickey Gloves
3 Purple fabric
2 Blue fabric
800 event currency coins
It takes 60 minutes once you have the items for the costume. 

Also once Mickey has finished his quest, you have to collect firecrackers around the park. 50 firecrackers, 10 at a time, they respawn every 60 minutes.


----------



## wilkeliza

Well have to amend my earlier statement. It launched about 5 minutes into "playing" the game.


----------



## hopemax

Acer said:


> Skimming some of the Frozen pages here, are these events things people were setting their alarm clocks for during the middle of the night? If so, I might not even try.



I set my alarm for the last 3 days of the Frozen event because I had been away from my Windows computer, and therefore couldn't play my game for four days.  Plus, the addition of the 2nd premium character meant I had less help since I didn't get Sven until the last day.  If you are able to play this game starting now, and you have gems saved up for Mushu, you should be able to finish during normal awake hours.  Without Mushu it might be close, depends on how often you can check in. 

But the Frozen event was different because of the holiday traveling and not being able to take a Windows-based game app with me.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*Minnies Costume is:*
*25 Bows*
*15 Purple Fabric **(is it purple? doesnt look like fabric ive seen used before)*
*10 Blue Fabric*
*6,000 Event Currency*


----------



## mrzrich

So before the event, I tokened up all of my characters that are not yet level 10. I had Sally waiting to level up to nine with 18 jars and Violet waiting to level up to 10 with 20 headbands.   My first round of collection since starting the new event, and I had 2 headbands drop for Violet (22/20) and one jar drop for Sally (19/18), so now their totals are above what they actually require. Anybody else having unneeded tokens drop?


----------



## mrzrich

OK really weird and totally unrelated to the game, but in the post above my avatar changed to an avatar I had here on the DIS about four years ago.


----------



## kalliyan1

Generally speaking, if I have some magic (not a lot), is it worth buying concessions and/or buildings or should I be saving it?  I've started a small burger farm but I need a way to generate more magic.  I'm just starting and I can't get any further with Prince charming because I can never seem to accumulate 8,000 magic to buy the carrousel.  Any advice?


----------



## Acer

kalliyan1 said:


> Generally speaking, if I have some magic (not a lot), is it worth buying concessions and/or buildings or should I be saving it?  I've started a small burger farm but I need a way to generate more magic.  I'm just starting and I can't get any further with Prince charming because I can never seem to accumulate 8,000 magic to buy the carrousel.  Any advice?


I started playing a few days after Christmas. However, I have played games like this before. To save up magic, you need to grind and farm a little. You have to forego some tokens and send as many characters as you can on 1 hr quests. This adds up quickly hour after hour. The burger stands are ok but are you really going to check in every 6 minutes? Add the parades into your 1 hour grind and you should accumulate enough magic needed. It also helps when you get to the point of upgrading characters for 8+ hours because then all you do is accumulate and not spend on upgrades.


----------



## supernova

kalliyan1 said:


> Generally speaking, if I have some magic (not a lot), is it worth buying concessions and/or buildings or should I be saving it?  I've started a small burger farm but I need a way to generate more magic.  I'm just starting and I can't get any further with Prince charming because I can never seem to accumulate 8,000 magic to buy the carrousel.  Any advice?


Everyone who is starting off is in the same boat.  It takes time.  That's how the developers keep people in the game.  Other than buying magic for gems, there's no way to just wake up and suddenly have one million bits of magic.  You've got to play the game and earn it.


----------



## supernova

aussiebill10 said:


> Didn't think having a silver chest ready to open would get me anything event related
> Got a wooden heart bench and it isn't even one the list of items.



It's definitely on the list of possible rewards for the silver chest.  Sounds like you didn't scroll down to the third row, most likely?


----------



## Acer

supernova said:


> Everyone who is starting off is in the same boat.  It takes time.  That's how the developers keep people in the game.  Other than buying magic for gems, there's no way to just wake up and suddenly have one million bits of magic.  You've got to play the game and earn it.


I will say that this new event is a thorn in my plans because now I have to save a new currency and many of my farming methods only give new currency. I guess Ill welcome Sully with the 25,000 magic he needs today and then just farm Mulan currency and restart my characters after the event is over


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> Skimming some of the Frozen pages here, are these events things people were setting their alarm clocks for during the middle of the night? If so, I might not even try.


Yes.  Some people most likely set their alarms overnight to play a silly online computer game.  Some people are also boobs.


----------



## kalliyan1

Acer said:


> I started playing a few days after Christmas. However, I have played games like this before. To save up magic, you need to grind and farm a little. You have to forego some tokens and send as many characters as you can on 1 hr quests. This adds up quickly hour after hour. The burger stands are ok but are you really going to check in every 6 minutes? *Add the parades into your 1 hour grind* and you should accumulate enough magic needed. It also helps when you get to the point of upgrading characters for 8+ hours because then all you do is accumulate and not spend on upgrades.


How do you get the parades to go every hour?  At my parade tent, after a parade is complete, it always says it's 5 hrs until the next parade?


----------



## Acer

kalliyan1 said:


> How do you get the parades to go every hour?  At my parade tent, after a parade is complete, it always says it's 5 hrs until the next parade?


Sorry if I was confusing. You are right, I just meant in addition to your character 1 hour farms, you add in whatever magic you get from parades which could be a lot depending on how many and which ones you have going


----------



## supernova

kalliyan1 said:


> How do you get the parades to go every hour?  At my parade tent, after a parade is complete, it always says it's 5 hrs until the next parade?


You can't.  You have to wait the cool down time out.  Just like building magic.  We appreciate your enthusiasm, but just take your time and play the game.


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> I will say that this new event is a thorn in my plans because now I have to save a new currency and many of my farming methods only give new currency. I guess Ill welcome Sully with the 25,000 magic he needs today and then just farm Mulan currency and restart my characters after the event is over


I've been playing since May and have never once built up any kind of "farm".  I'm also rapidly approaching 5 million in magic, so I never saw a point in buying a ridiculous amount of hat stands.  I've never been one to overthink a strategy.


----------



## mmmears

evilqueenmindy said:


> I'm not willing to give up sleep for any event.  I check in on my kingdom during the day on my phone, more often during events than non-event times, and when I watch TV in the evenings.  I've managed to get all the characters from the event without setting alarms or losing sleep.



Same here.  It's not worth disrupting my sleep over this game.


----------



## empresslilly

Such a little thing, but it really brought a smile to  my face...  One of my park guests just bought a sparkler from the concession stand and it was so cute to see her dance around with it.  I think I must be in the minority, but I truly enjoy watching the animations in this game and seeing my little guests "enjoy" themselves.


----------



## kalliyan1

Another question....how do you add friends so you can visit their lands?


----------



## hopemax

blanders76 said:


> Is anyone else able to fit all the "Tomorrowland" attractions (all the ones with the purple floor, including Monster's Inc., Tomorrowland Toy Story attractions, and Incredibles) in the land available for Tomorrowland? I keep trying to fit all mine, and I just can't. It's so frustrating! I've unlocked all available land, and I have all the attractions except for Wall E's house. If so, can you post a screen shot? I need ideas for how to make it all fit. Thanks!





Aeriee said:


> I have major OCD and can't have tomorrowland attractions in other parts of the park, I also have every attraction but wall-e's house, and I've had to put 2 incredible attractions in storage because of how big they are.



Are we sure that Purple makes a Tomorrowland attraction?  If you look at the bases, some of the purple ones have the lavender hexagons on them like match the hexagons located around Tomorrowland.  The Obstacle Course, and Frozone's Snow Cone thingy has them, but not all the Incredibles stuff does.  But some are just grass and purple, which IMO, more matches the California Screamin' theming (the coaster, look at it, purple surrounded by grass.)

Just trying to point out why the Incredibles House and some of the others might be able to fit, thematically, just below the entrance to Tomorrowland.


----------



## Quellman

The clear the fireworks is 10 fireworks ever hour, so that is a 5 hour grind.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Wdw1015 said:


> Anyone else notice that happiness no longer gives you 4 "points"?



Check your happiness level, I think only Estatic gives 4 " points" per smiley.


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> Don't let my wife ever catch you misspelling Caribbean.  She'll have both our heads.


Sorry, I've NEVER been able to get that right my whole life.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> Sorry, I've NEVER been able to get that right my whole life.


I've only learned because of her.  Otherwise, it was always the double-R.


----------



## mrzrich

bluekirty said:


> Sorry, I've NEVER been able to get that right my whole life.



I have a friend whose last name is Bean.  Her and her husband thought it would be cute to name their daughter Cari B. Bean since that is where they conceived her.  Now I'll never misspell it again.


----------



## hopemax

We are 4 hours into this event, and I'll already tired of the 6 & 8 min tasks for event currency.  But with the event only being 11 days, I want to get as much as I can so I can convert as much as I can to gems at the end of it.  And who knows how much these 3 buildings will cost + character upgrades.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> The clear the fireworks is 10 fireworks ever hour, so that is a 5 hour grind.


Second round said 30 minutes.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> We are 4 hours into this event, and I'll already tired of the 6 & 8 min tasks for event currency.  But with the event only being 11 days, I want to get as much as I can so I can convert as much as I can to gems at the end of it.  And who knows how much these 3 buildings will cost + character upgrades.


Wondering if these characters are all only going to be partial upgrades like they were for Pirates.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Second round said 30 minutes.


Mine's still an hour.  So it looks like I'm gonna have the same issue I did with Frozen.  Poor drop rates and a bad time.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Mine's still an hour.  So it looks like I'm gonna have the same issue I did with Frozen.  Poor drop rates and a bad time.


My error.  First two were 60 minutes.  My THIRD round came up as 30 minutes.  The fourth just came up as one hour.


----------



## mrzrich

Why the frick do I have to put Donald back in his Halloween Costume in late January?


----------



## Aeriee

mrzrich said:


> Why the frick do I have to put Donald back in his Halloween Costume in late January?



Is Donald needed in his costume for anything? I have everything to get his costume, just haven't gotten around to making it lol


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> Why the frick do I have to put Donald back in his Halloween Costume in late January?


For the same reason I was saying back in September that by November 1st, we wouldn't be caring about these silly costumes anyway.  At least now they're giving us a reason to use them.  Especially since only Mickey and Minnie had Christmas outfits.


----------



## Pheran

Wow, I just finished the first fireworks mission and it actually gave me 2 gems as part of the reward.  I have never, ever seen gems as a mission reward before, but I'm certainly not complaining!


----------



## Pheran

Warning, I had to put Mickey back into pirate costume to get fabric.


----------



## Acer

So I have just done mushus archery twice and mickys damce the jig once and got nothing. Fun event


----------



## mrzrich

Aeriee said:


> Is Donald needed in his costume for anything? I have everything to get his costume, just haven't gotten around to making it lol



He has a 4 hour task that will help you get fabric.  There are other ways to get the fabric, but if you already have the materials to make his costume, I don't see why you don't.  He had a task in the costume during the Frozen event as well


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> Warning, I had to put Mickey back into pirate costume to get fabric.


These are all good tips to have.


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> Warning, I had to put Mickey back into pirate costume to get fabric.



Me, too.  It's a pain, IMHO, and it's easy to not realize that you have to keep dressing them up  to get different items.  I am not a fan of the costumes for this reason.


----------



## hopemax

So, in my Windows game I just noticed the backside of Fantasyland isn't shaded anymore.  It still is shaded in my IOS game.


----------



## Quellman

mrzrich said:


> He has a 4 hour task that will help you get fabric.  There are other ways to get the fabric, but if you already have the materials to make his costume, I don't see why you don't.  He had a task in the costume during the Frozen event as well



They might be saving to level donald up with the hats that were also needed. Collecting those things is a pain. I leveled Donald to level 10 about 2 weeks ago, it was the happiest of level 10 awards.


----------



## mrzrich

Pheran said:


> Warning, I had to put Mickey back into pirate costume to get fabric.


 I had a pop up tell me to do it at the very beginning of the event.  Didn't you?


----------



## toinettec

So, when you get Mickey's costume, he needs to go on an 8-hour quest.


----------



## Acer

mrzrich said:


> I had a pop up tell me to do it at the very beginning of the event.  Didn't you?


This


----------



## chocolatte89

Newbie here! As far as event coins go, what amount should we be shooting for? I am getting tired of doing the 8min or 3min tasks and would rather send them on 1+ hour tasks, but I don't want to miss out on not having enough event coins to buy limited attractions, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Quellman

Anyone else think the first leaderboard contest will be happiness?  Or will it be coins?


----------



## hopemax

chocolatte89 said:


> Newbie here! As far as event coins go, what amount should we be shooting for? I am getting tired of doing the 8min or 3min tasks and would rather send them on 1+ hour tasks, but I don't want to miss out on not having enough event coins to buy limited attractions, etc. Thanks!



All the other events have converted event currency to gems at a rate of 2000 = 1 gem with a maximum of 40 gems. So the goal is to end the event with 80,000.  Then you need to have enough to get all the event stuff. Shorter event so probably cheaper than some of the others, but I'm thinking maybe 40,000. So 120,000 in 12 days. That's my goal. Or I go insane first.

If you don't mind just buying gems then you don't need to farm so hard. But this is one of the rare ways to convert something that is easy to collect for gems.


----------



## chocolatte89

hopemax said:


> All the other events have converted event currency to gems at a rate of 2000 = 1 gem with a maximum of 40 gems. So the goal is to end the event with 80,000.  Then you need to have enough to get all the event stuff. Shorter event so probably cheaper than some of the others, but I'm thinking maybe 40,000. So 120,000 in 12 days. That's my goal. Or I go insane first.
> 
> If you don't mind just buying gems then you don't need to farm so hard. But this is one of the rare ways to convert something that is easy to collect for gems.



Wow that sounds insane! I started playing at the beginning of the month, so I don't have too many gems collected yet. Ideally I'd love to be able to end the event with 40 gems... but is that even doable? I work full time, so I can't really devote all my time to this game. I only have a little of 3,000 now, so I don't know how 120,000 is even possible.


----------



## Acer

Mushu has done archery practice four times now with no cloth. Having no cloth before, I expect to fail at this miserably.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> I'm fine with this game sticking to established properties.  Save the film promotion for Disney Crossy Road.



Yet they'll cross promote Rock The Dots. After seeing it here, the Shop Parks app, DisneyStore.com, Disney Springs stores, and having them pass out Rock the Dots buttons, I FINALLY figured out that they were trying to celebrate national Polka Dots day, in hopes to sell more merchandise. (Can't wait for Japan's cat day)


----------



## UmmYeahOk

So, I was excited to see this event, hoping that there would be more land I could unlock. I have never spent a single dime on this game. Just collect gems whenever possible. I only buy premium attractions when they're on sale, which is rare, and I still have some left to buy, but why? There's no room. I can't farm anything. No room. I have no decorations and no duplicates because I have no room. I don't even have room for the Splash Mountain I finally got! Yet they want us to build more attractions. I feel as though this is a lot like the real Disneyland. Is there, like, cast member parking somewhere that I can bulldoze? Why pay real money on digital items you have no room for?


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Yet they'll cross promote Rock The Dots. After seeing it here, the Shop Parks app, DisneyStore.com, Disney Springs stores, and having them pass out Rock the Dots buttons, I FINALLY figured out that they were trying to celebrate national Polka Dots day, in hopes to sell more merchandise. (Can't wait for Japan's cat day)


All hail the mighty dollar...  sigh.


----------



## Acer

If you are having issues finding the fireworks, just click them in the que and press go. It brings you to it


----------



## lmmatooki

Woohoo! Got Mickey in his Lunar costume! Working diligently on Minnie's but it may take awhile because they are made with the same fabrics. Also saving up on the new currency this time by constantly sending people out for it and working on leveling up Mushu as well but I'm not having much luck on getting the Great Stone Dragon to drop.


----------



## hopemax

UmmYeahOk said:


> So, I was excited to see this event, hoping that there would be more land I could unlock. I have never spent a single dime on this game. Just collect gems whenever possible. I only buy premium attractions when they're on sale, which is rare, and I still have some left to buy, but why? There's no room. I can't farm anything. No room. I have no decorations and no duplicates because I have no room. I don't even have room for the Splash Mountain I finally got! Yet they want us to build more attractions. I feel as though this is a lot like the real Disneyland. Is there, like, cast member parking somewhere that I can bulldoze? Why pay real money on digital items you have no room for?



As has been recommended before, rearrange your park.  

I have all attractions except:  Splash Mountain, RC Racers, Mike & Sulley to the Rescue, The Kraken and the Haunted Mansion.  So 5.  In my park, the space behind California Screamin is empty, the space to the Bottom-Right of California Screamin is empty, the space directly left of Space Mountain is empty, the space Bottom-Right of Space Mountain only has Tower of Terror in it.  And I have many, many decorations and 26 concession stands.


----------



## Pheran

FYI I found a bug in the update - there are some cases where an active happiness mission doesn't display the smiley face in the mission list.  I've seen this on at least Mickey's Research Magic so far.

Struggling to get blue fabric for the costume - I've got one more chance to get the last one tonight, otherwise I'm stuck until tomorrow morning.


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> FYI I found a bug in the update - there are some cases where an active happiness mission doesn't display the smiley face in the mission list.  I've seen this on at least Mickey's Research Magic so far.
> 
> Struggling to get blue fabric for the costume - I've got one more chance to get the last one tonight, otherwise I'm stuck until tomorrow morning.



Also with Mickey's 2 hour trumpet  mission.  I keep forgetting to have him fill it since that little smiley face isn't there.  And Mickey's kind of busy at the moment, which doesn't help.  He needs to start his 8 hour mission soon so he's finished before there are more quests.


----------



## kyrkea333

Pheran said:


> Warning, I had to put Mickey back into pirate costume to get fabric.


Thanks for the heads up. I always forget to check that!


----------



## chelynnah

aussiebill10 said:


> Didn't think having a silver chest ready to open would get me anything event related
> Got a wooden heart bench and it isn't even one the list of items
> It's like the system knows what time it was ready so for next time I need to time it to be ready just after event started worked for Bo Pep visit to Al Toy Barn


I had 2 bronze and a gold chest waiting when the event started. The gold chest had been ready for about 6 hours. The gold and a bronze gave me event pieces.


----------



## chelynnah

Aeriee said:


> Is Donald needed in his costume for anything? I have everything to get his costume, just haven't gotten around to making it lol


Yes, blue cloth collection


----------



## toinettec

Okay, after Mickey's 8-hour task, you're ready to welcome Li Shang, so if you can set Mickey going overnight, you're golden.


----------



## AlohaBerry

empresslilly said:


> Such a little thing, but it really brought a smile to  my face...  One of my park guests just bought a sparkler from the concession stand and it was so cute to see her dance around with it.  I think I must be in the minority, but I truly enjoy watching the animations in this game and seeing my little guests "enjoy" themselves.


I so agree! I also love how the kids skip and have all sorts of souvenir hats on. Adorable.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  It's a pain, IMHO, and it's easy to not realize that you have to keep dressing them up  to get different items.  I am not a fan of the costumes for this reason.


 I never even had a chance to take him OUT of his costume because I still need to level Elsa up from 8 to 10.  I kept sending him out on 6 hour tasks to get more ears.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> Struggling to get blue fabric for the costume - I've got one more chance to get the last one tonight, otherwise I'm stuck until tomorrow morning.


How did you make out?  Is Mickey all suited up in time?


----------



## Acer

toinettec said:


> Okay, after Mickey's 8-hour task, you're ready to welcome Li Shang, so if you can set Mickey going overnight, you're golden.


I appreciate all your updates. As someone who is new to a challenge like this, what are you basing your excitement on, past challenges. I am a little behind you. I still have 2 hours left on Mickeys 8 hour. Just wondering if there is a pattern to these events.

My kids dont play as much and one got mushu and one chose not to. I have both their ipods today at work trying to help them. Will there be enough time for them in your opinion if neither have the lunar costume yet. 
Thanks again


----------



## Acer

Theater is working again


----------



## Ariel 007

Pheran said:


> FYI I found a bug in the update - there are some cases where an active happiness mission doesn't display the smiley face in the mission list.  I've seen this on at least Mickey's Research Magic so far.




it is also happenning on the "Play the Trumpet" task


----------



## Acer

So the gold coins just pop up when you collect the magic and complete a task or is there something more to it
Forget it, figured it out


----------



## go oilers go

Gold Coin event is back...


----------



## Acer

I just bought two of the promo 99cent deals. Seemed decent. Could actually buy it 5 times and get more gems than the actual 4.99 deal in the gem store


----------



## Ariel 007

Acer said:


> I just bought two of the promo 99cent deals. Seemed decent. Could actually buy it 5 times and get more gems than the actual 4.99 deal in the gem store




but they realized what they had done and now the deal is $3.99


----------



## Ariel 007

I did manage to get 3 in before the raised the price


----------



## mydisneyfix

Ariel 007 said:


> I did manage to get 3 in before the raised the price


I always ignore the deals so u didn't even see it.  What was it for?


----------



## Acer

Ariel 007 said:


> but they realized what they had done and now the deal is $3.99


damn, should have kept buying


----------



## Acer

mydisneyfix said:


> I always ignore the deals so u didn't even see it.  What was it for?


99 cents for 100 gems and 4,000 Mulan currency


----------



## Ariel 007

mydisneyfix said:


> I always ignore the deals so u didn't even see it.  What was it for?




100 gems and 4000 event coins was .99 cents now $3.99


----------



## SunDial

What is the prize for the coin event this time?


----------



## Ariel 007

Acer said:


> damn, should have kept buying



i feel the same way! I bought 3 and then went to click on gold coin attractions, when I returned to buy more the price had gone up!


----------



## Ariel 007

SunDial said:


> What is the prize for the coin event this time?



top prize= 10 gems and 1000 event coins
2nd place = 5 gems and 1000 event coins


----------



## Acer

wow, Li Shang is 25 of everything. Gold coin looking things, 25 helmets and 25 ears. He is also 4,000 event coins.


----------



## DoreyAdore

It really annoys me when welcoming a new character takes a ridiculous amount of items. Li Shang needs 75 total tokens just to get him to level one?!  If the drop rates are similar to Mushu's, Li Shang will have gray hair by the time I welcome him.


----------



## SunDial

Ariel 007 said:


> top prize= 10 gems and 1000 event coins
> 2nd place = 5 gems and 1000 event coins



Thanks.   Think I will just go for getting and leveling the characters.


----------



## Acer

DoreyAdore said:


> It really annoys me when welcoming a new character takes a ridiculous amount of items. Li Shang needs 75 total tokens just to get him to level one?!  If the drop rates are similar to Mushu's, Li Shang will have gray hair by the time I welcome him.


Quick first glance through, most of the mickey ears for him are 4 hour tasks. This could take a while. Oh well, all we can do is try and see what happens.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Ariel 007 said:


> 100 gems and 4000 event coins was .99 cents now $3.99


Here in the UK the price was 50 pence. I thought it was too good to be true and managed to buy it ten times. The price has now been increased to £2.99. Unsure whether to use the gems to get a few of the existing premium characters I'm missing, or save them for the future?


----------



## empresslilly

Acer said:


> Quick first glance through, most of the mickey ears for him are 4 hour tasks. This could take a while. Oh well, all we can do is try and see what happens.


Li Shang's helmet and ears are both available in the bronze chests, so that may help a little. *fingers crossed*


----------



## go oilers go

Ariel 007 said:


> but they realized what they had done and now the deal is $3.99


Saw it but had to get the kids to school   Now I wish I had just made them late lol!  Oh well...


----------



## hopemax

Li Shang's helmets and ear hats are both uncommon, so that will help most of all.  It's the Rare and Epic drops that get us into so much trouble.  And here is where the Premium characters help again.  Mushu has ears as a possibility in his 1 hr task.  And Mickey in his Lunar Costume can get the helmet in 2 hrs.


----------



## Acer

Daisy is getting tired promoting her diner. Just saying


----------



## CruellaDeVille61

I've been sending Woody and Mickey on their cloth missions all day (twice for Mickey, 3 times for Woody) and they haven't dropped the cloth! I'm getting really annoyed with this event, especially since things aren't dropping and the characters require so many items to introduce


----------



## toinettec

Acer said:


> I appreciate all your updates. As someone who is new to a challenge like this, what are you basing your excitement on, past challenges. I am a little behind you. I still have 2 hours left on Mickeys 8 hour. Just wondering if there is a pattern to these events.
> 
> My kids dont play as much and one got mushu and one chose not to. I have both their ipods today at work trying to help them. Will there be enough time for them in your opinion if neither have the lunar costume yet.
> Thanks again



Well, this event is a little unusual, in that it's only 11 days long, and it doesn't have a boss fight, so it may not be as tight as the other events have been.  They actually give you the blueprint and timeline of the event under the Lunar Festival tab.  There's generally a little bit of cushion built into these events, but not a whole lot, and there's been less and less, the past couple of events.  They're designed in such a way that its possible to finish, but its not easy, especially without the premium characters.  You have to play a lot.  

Now, this event, it's still quite early.  Li Shang is available early, then Mulan only 3 days from now, so I'm thinking that, if your kids play regularly, dependent on the quests, the cost in event currency, and the level of difficulty for Mulan's tokens, there should be enough time to at least get the characters, if not to finish the event quests.  I can't be sure, of course, but it's my best guess.  And I'm guessing that the Lantern Attraction is going to have to be bought for gems.


----------



## Acer

Is the deer stag decoration I just got in a platinum chest supposed to mean something to me. It doesnt look like Bambi


----------



## *Tiggerific*

Don't think Li Shang will take that long to welcome. His stuff is a lot but it is also uncommon and should be pretty easy to drop. Now for Mushu and his 1 ear to drop that is driving me crazy.


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> Is the deer stag decoration I just got in a platinum chest supposed to mean something to me. It doesnt look like Bambi


If there's a bullet hole through the head, then it's probably Bambi's mom.


----------



## Ariel 007

supernova said:


> If there's a bullet hole through the head, then it's probably Bambi's mom.


Not likely even with bullet hole as it is a Stag.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> If there's a bullet hole through the head, then it's probably Bambi's mom.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Ariel 007 said:


> Not likely even with bullet hole as it is a Stag.


Then I guess it's Bambi's dad.


----------



## DoreyAdore

DoreyAdore said:


> Then I guess it's Bambi's dad.


Or, it might be grown-up Bambi.


----------



## hopemax

You guys are cracking me up.

The Wiki says it was released during the Cinderella update, so I guess that's what Prince Charming does in his spare time.


----------



## empresslilly

hopemax said:


> You guys are cracking me up.
> 
> The Wiki says it was released during the Cinderella update, so I guess that's what Prince Charming does in his spare time.


Gardening?  I can just see him with the clippers.  

(It _is_ a topiary. )


----------



## kalliyan1

This is my first event since i started playing...what is the goal or objective with the gold coins?  Also, with all the things that  Li Shang requires to level up, is that possible since it takes 2-4 hours to get them?


----------



## Quellman

I looked through the tasks on the wiki pages, there aren't a lot. So expect there to be a pretty steep requirement to unlock the characters.


----------



## Bettie

I've had everyone out all day today and so far I've only collected 2 ear hats.

Helmets are going better - I have 6 of those so far. But with needing 25 each, this could be a really long slog.


----------



## J24LM

Anybody close to getting Li Shang yet? I'm at 8 helmets and 6 ear hats...this is gonna take a while....


----------



## Acer

8 hats, 6 helmets


----------



## J24LM

I feel better


----------



## Acer

But I think I screwed myself. IIRC, one character had a chance of a mulan token or elizabeth swan. I stupidly just clicked welcome Elizabeth not thinking I could have only gotten the mulan token. Doh


----------



## empresslilly

J24LM said:


> Anybody close to getting Li Shang yet? I'm at 8 helmets and 6 ear hats...this is gonna take a while....


I've got 11 helmets and 4 ears.  I'm thinking it'll be about 3 days in total.

How are folks doing on their Minnie costumes?  I still need 4 blue cloths and 4 bows.


----------



## J24LM

Acer said:


> But I think I screwed myself. IIRC, one character had a chance of a mulan token or elizabeth swan. I stupidly just clicked welcome Elizabeth not thinking I could have only gotten the mulan token. Doh


Oh no! I've done that before too.


----------



## J24LM

empresslilly said:


> I've got 11 helmets and 4 ears.  I'm thinking it'll be about 3 days in total.
> 
> How are folks doing on their Minnie costumes?  I still need 4 blue cloths and 4 bows.


I need 5 bows and 6 blue fabric


----------



## hopemax

IOS:

Li Shang:  Have 12 Helmets / 8 ear hats
Minnie: Need 2 Bows (Almost there!)

Windows:

Li Shang - Have 7 helmets / 9 ear hats
Minnie:  Need 7 Bows / 2 denim blue fabric


----------



## tweeter

For Li Shang I need 18 helmets and 17 ear hats.

For Minnie's costume I need 9 bows, 1 blue fabric and 9 denim blue fabric.


----------



## chelynnah

empresslilly said:


> I've got 11 helmets and 4 ears.  I'm thinking it'll be about 3 days in total.
> 
> How are folks doing on their Minnie costumes?  I still need 4 blue cloths and 4 bows.


I got really lucky with my cloth drops.  All the cloth is common.  I got her costume a few hours ago.  I'm sorry to hear others are struggling.  With it being common I thought everyone would be close by now.

Either way it seems the developers listened to the complaints about rare cloth drops.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Hi all. I've been playing for about two weeks, and have gotten a lot of help from this board, so thanks! This Lunar event is my first event. Would you recommend putting all regular quests on hold for the next 9+ days, and just work on things that further me in the event? Or should I try to do some of each? Also, if I have to choose between event currency or the special gold coins, what you recommend? (For example, Buzz has a task to "scan with laser" that drops a special gold coin, but it does not earn event currency.) 

TIA!

JC


----------



## DoreyAdore

I currently have 13 helmets and 7 ears for Shang and still need one more light blue fabric for Minnie.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Diznygrl

So does anyone know whether Minnie's Chinese costume will still be available after the event is over like Minnie and Daisy's Halloween costumes were, or do we have to kill ourselves trying to get it in time like I did with her Christmas costume. 

Mickey's back to dancing endless jigs his flippin' pirate costume for the time being, I suppose. I had him doing that ALL MONTH LONG and nothing else during the Christmas event just to get enough blue cloth for Minnie, since the only two ways I could get it were the jig and chests. So he spent the entire holiday season in a pirate outfit and didn't even get to wear the Santa outfit that was appropriate for the season. Stupid. Now this event will probably be the same thing, albeit for a shorter time. He won't even be wearing his Chinese New Year costume during New Year's because he'll be too busy being a pirate.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I guess I'm lucky today.  I have all of the fabric for Minnie.  I just need to collect 4 bows.  Shang is another story.  He's going to take awhile.  The reward for the gold coins is a little disappointing this time around.  I think I'll just focus on the storyline.  Good luck everyone out there!!!


----------



## mmmears

Wow.  I still need a bunch of the blue fabric.  Does putting Minnie in her costume get you anything?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Wow.  I still need a bunch of the blue fabric.  Does putting Minnie in her costume get you anything?


I'm curious about this too.  Does anyone know what Minnie does?  Hopefully she gives pieces for Shang.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm curious about this too.  Does anyone know what Minnie does?  Hopefully she gives pieces for Shang.


I just got Minnie's costume and...wait for it....NOTHING changed. She offers (at least for Shang and  Mushu) no tokens.  Disappointing but not surprising.


----------



## Acer

When the event is over, you will still be able to level up the characters right. I can upgrade mushu to 3, but want to focus on li shang


----------



## Windwaker4444

DoreyAdore said:


> I just got Minnie's costume and...wait for it....NOTHING changed. She offers (at least for Shang and  Mushu) no tokens.  Disappointing but not surprising.


Aaarrrggg...yep...not surprised I guess.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Acer said:


> When the event is over, you will still be able to level up the characters right. I can upgrade mushu to 3, but want to focus on li shang


yes, you can level up the characters after the event.
On most of the events though, the token requirements change, and generally go up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Acer said:


> When the event is over, you will still be able to level up the characters right. I can upgrade mushu to 3, but want to focus on li shang


Usually you can.  Once you have them...they are all yours.


----------



## Windwaker4444

After the first day, I earned 11 helmets and 7 hats.  3 days sounds about right.


----------



## toinettec

DoreyAdore said:


> I just got Minnie's costume and...wait for it....NOTHING changed. She offers (at least for Shang and  Mushu) no tokens.  Disappointing but not surprising.



I have all the items, but if Minnie won't do anything with her costume until later, I guess I may as well wait until I can see how much event currency the Training Camp costs.  Did you happen to notice whether you can start collecting blue and silver fabrics again while Minnie is in the process of getting her costume?


----------



## Acer

1 helmet away. Just sent Mickey on his sparkler task to get it


----------



## DoreyAdore

I did not, sorry. 


toinettec said:


> I have all the items, but if Minnie won't do anything with her costume until later, I guess I may as well wait until I can see how much event currency the Training Camp costs.  Did you happen to notice whether you can start collecting blue and silver fabrics again while Minnie is in the process of getting her costume?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

One day into getting Shangs costume and so far I have all of the coins and event currency, 9 of the 25 Mickey Ears and 6 of the helmets. 

As for Minnies costume, I'm struggling with her costume due to the blue fabric. The only way for me to get it is with chests and Mickey Dancing the Jig. I don't think I'll be getting this costume.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

toinettec said:


> I have all the items, but if Minnie won't do anything with her costume until later, I guess I may as well wait until I can see how much event currency the Training Camp costs.  Did you happen to notice whether you can start collecting blue and silver fabrics again while Minnie is in the process of getting her costume?



According to the Wiki article, the Training Camp is 8000 dragon coins/event currency.


----------



## mmmears

I have Minnie's costume (surprisingly) but I still need 4 ear hats to get Li Shang.  I do think that they have made it harder to get all the characters in the lats couple of events.  I had no trouble with the Incredibles, but Frozen was tough and the timeline for Mulan seems very tight.  I do have MuShu (bought with earned gems, not $$$, so I don't have the concession that was bundled) and he is helping, but it's still slow-going for this one and needing 25 of everything doesn't make it easy.


----------



## hopemax

Disney_Princess83 said:


> One day into getting Shangs costume and so far I have all of the coins and event currency, 9 of the 25 Mickey Ears and 6 of the helmets.
> 
> As for Minnies costume, I'm struggling with her costume due to the blue fabric. The only way for me to get it is with chests and Mickey Dancing the Jig. I don't think I'll be getting this costume.



I know you had held off on Welcoming Elizabeth during Frozen, but she has a 6 hr task for the blue fabric.  Because the PotC characters stop at Level 6, which is where she needs to be, she should be easier to upgrade than the other option, who is Donald.  His task is 4 hrs for the blue fabric.  But his tokens are a pita to collect.  I just checked, and he only needs to be Level 5, but I don't know where you are in the game regarding him. Oh, and he needs to be in the Halloween costume.

It may not help you with this event, but we've had to collect fabric several times now and so you may want to start getting other characters in a position to help for future events.


----------



## fairy787

Does Hamm generate gold coins?because mine doesn't


----------



## empresslilly

fairy787 said:


> Does Hamm generate gold coins?because mine doesn't


For some reason, he does not for this event.


----------



## Araminta18

Blergh--the chests were dropping Mushu tokens for me but now that I have his tokens and am working on getting Shang's tokens, I'm getting magic from the chests.  BOO.  I don't need magic, I need Shang's tokens!


----------



## Acer

Ok, Li shang complete. His upgrade to level 2 is normal, 2 helmets, 2 ear hats and  400 currency. 

There are two tasks for him to do. I was not patient. I sent him on a 6 hr task that does not have to do with the mulan event. Doh


----------



## mmmears

fairy787 said:


> Does Hamm generate gold coins?because mine doesn't



I believe he use to generate coins (coin collector?) but he hasn't for a while now from what I can tell.  Sorry to not be more concrete, but it's something I've been wondering about, too.


----------



## hopemax

Acer said:


> There are two tasks for him to do. I was not patient. I sent him on a 6 hr task that does not have to do with the mulan event. Doh



That gets me every time.  I am currently Welcoming Li Shang in both my games, so I needed the reminder..."don't accept the first task (yellow) for him that pops up, wait for the red task."


----------



## DoreyAdore

hopemax said:


> That gets me every time.  I am currently Welcoming Li Shang in both my games, so I needed the reminder..."don't accept the first task (yellow) for him that pops up, wait for the red task."


Thanks for the reminder. I skipped to the second task.


----------



## DoreyAdore

After Shang's two hour task (I spent 6 gems to finish early) the training camp can be built. Shang has to be at level 2 as well. Another round of firecrackers started, too. Same as before - 100 total, 10 at a time, an hour apart.


----------



## Bettie

mmmears said:


> I believe he use to generate coins (coin collector?) but he hasn't for a while now from what I can tell.  Sorry to not be more concrete, but it's something I've been wondering about, too.


Yep, he didn't collect coins in the Frozen events either. He's a piggy bank and has a task called coin collector, fer chrissakes!

I have 19 each of helmets and ear hats for Li Shang, and just need 1 dark blue and 3 light blue (lavender? silver?) fabrics for Minnie's costume.


----------



## supernova

Ariel 007 said:


> Not likely even with bullet hole as it is a Stag.


Yes. There are antlers.  I get it.  Damn literalist.


----------



## TeresaG

How useful is Mushu?  I'm debating spending my gems.


----------



## DoreyAdore

The Training Camp takes 4 hours to build.


----------



## Acer

TeresaG said:


> How useful is Mushu?  I'm debating spending my gems.


He has a 60 minute archery task that drops discipline and strength tokens as well as li shang mickey ears. I think he is totally worth it


----------



## hopemax

TeresaG said:


> How useful is Mushu?  I'm debating spending my gems.



In general, the event Premium characters are totally worth it.  They are the cheapest premium characters, especially when you consider the gem bonuses for completing character sets and then the gems they get for upgrading.  And you get to assign them to helpful tasks when they are the most useful (unlike other premium characters where by the the time you have collected enough gems to acquire them, you no longer need the tokens they drop).  And the more of these events we do, the more difficult it becomes to complete the event without them and their short tasks for tokens.


----------



## TeresaG

Thanks all!  I bought him.    I'm very picky with gems.  $4.99 was a bit steep when I have the gems to use.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Still need 7 hats for Shang.  Hopefully by bedtime.


----------



## Speechphi

Just started welcoming Shang 

It was taking forever to get his items yesterday, but today they've been dropping nonstop.


----------



## Ariel 007

supernova said:


> Yes. There are antlers.  I get it.  Damn literalist.


lol, sorry.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know what level Li Shang needs to be to move on to the next part of the story (getting Mulan, I guess)?  I have him at L2 and he is doing his first quest (the 2 hour one) right now.  I have MuShu ready to level up, but if it's more important to level Li Shang I guess I should just let him sit there for now.


----------



## empresslilly

I just welcomed Li Shang and got him started on his 2-hour task. (Thanks for the reminder to skip the yellow one.)    Now I have only 1 blue fabric left to get for Minnie's costume.  Hopefully, Elizabeth will come through in about an hour or so.  If not, Pirate Mickey is dancing up a storm -- just in case.


----------



## Acer

Looks like not having Minnie is an advantage


----------



## mmmears

Acer said:


> Looks like not having Minnie is an advantage



How so?


----------



## Acer

mmmears said:


> How so?


I dont have to worry about getting any extra cloth for her.


----------



## empresslilly

Acer said:


> I dont have to worry about getting any extra cloth for her.


Well, I didn't _need _to get Minnie's costume, but I did want it.  And I was able to get all of her fabric without slowing down the process of getting what I needed for Li Shang.  (I didn't send Mickey for her fabric until I after had everything I needed for Shang.)  In the same vein, I'm still collecting tokens to level up Elsa (from 9 to 10) by sending all the Frozen characters after her items rather than collecting dragon currency for the Mulan event.  I'm getting plenty of dragon coins from other characters, so I'm devoting the Frozen crew to where they can do more good, if that makes sense.


----------



## supernova

empresslilly said:


> Well, I didn't _need _to get Minnie's costume, but I did want it.  And I was able to get all of her fabric without slowing down the process of getting what I needed for Li Shang.  (I didn't send Mickey for her fabric until I after had everything I needed for Shang.)  In the same vein, I'm still collecting tokens to level up Elsa (from 9 to 10) by sending all the Frozen characters after her items rather than collecting dragon currency for the Mulan event.  I'm getting plenty of dragon coins from other characters, so I'm devoting the Frozen crew to where they can do more good, if that makes sense.


Same here.  Fabric came pretty quickly for me and it wasn't holding me off from getting any other tokens.  I'm welcoming her now, have Hans waiting to go to level 10, Mushu to level 3, and I'm just a few tokens away from welcoming Li Shang.  So far so good.


----------



## chocolatte89

I am slowly sending characters to fight Zurg (really just Rex, since he doesn't drop anything for this event). That being said, how long after he's defeated am I am able to welcome Minnie? I'd love to get her lunar costume, but not at the expense of not completing this event. So what I'm trying to figure out is, is it worth it to send more characters to fight Zurg to defeat him sooner? Or is Minnie out of reach for me during this event?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Welcoming Shang now.  This event is far less stressful than the Frozen one so far.  Anyone notice that the Lantern Attraction doesn't say complete Mulan Quests?  Hope it doesn't cost gems.  I used up most of my gems on Mushu.


----------



## aussiebill10

Not that I am trying too hard with coin event but the leader board never loads and when off line it says need to be online to access


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haven't had any issues with my leaderboard.  I'm on  this leaderboard where no one is really collecting very much.  I waited about 10 hours before I collected my first coin.  I've been in first place without really trying.  Wish is was like this when the prize was 40 gems!!


----------



## blueelephant

Can someone please explain the parades to me. They cost more then what I get back. Are they even worth it???


----------



## Disney_Princess83

aussiebill10 said:


> Not that I am trying too hard with coin event but the leader board never loads and when off line it says need to be online to access



Mine is the same. I'm online and yet the board won't load. I have no idea where I'am on the board.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

blueelephant said:


> Can someone please explain the parades to me. They cost more then what I get back. Are they even worth it???



It depends on how what you define as worth it. Sometimes I get more magic back then I spent, sometimes less. I also get gems and items I need to welcome or upgrade characters. Given I'm sitting on 1.5 million magic so it's worth spending the magic/potions to get the items and potential gems.


----------



## blueelephant

Disney_Princess83 said:


> It depends on how what you define as worth it. Sometimes I get more magic back then I spent, sometimes less. I also get gems and items I need to welcome or upgrade characters. Given I'm sitting on 1.5 million magic so it's worth spending the magic/potions to get the items and potential gems.


I only have 24,000 magic. I was running 3 parades at once and that used 1,450 magic and wasn't getting enough back. I read that if you run a parade in the morning before you collect from the buildings that you get a higher %.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

blueelephant said:


> I only have 24,000 magic. I was running 3 parades at once and that used 1,450 magic and wasn't getting enough back. I read that if you run a parade in the morning before you collect from the buildings that you get a higher %.



Yes, you get a higher % on collections so it's best to run parades when you'll be playing for awhile so you can take advantage of this perk.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I accidentally started the coin event way early on, and without much effort, I'm in the top 20.  Either no one is playing the coin event or something weird is happening.
Welcoming Li Shang right now, got Minnie's costume last night.  This event is definitely less stressful than the Frozen one.
I'm going away for the latter part of next week.  Really hoping I can get Mulan or be close to it when I leave


----------



## empresslilly

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Yes, you get a higher % on collections so it's best to run parades when you'll be playing for awhile so you can take advantage of this perk.


Are you saying that I can get a higher rate of return on dropped items if I collect *while *a parade is running??  I've been playing about 4 months and I had no clue!  For some reason, I've always chosen to start my parades _after _I do all of my morning collections.


----------



## Pheran

empresslilly said:


> Are you saying that I can get a higher rate of return on dropped items if I collect *while *a parade is running??  I've been playing about 4 months and I had no clue!  For some reason, I've also chosen to start my parades _after _I do all of my morning collections.



Parades give you 5% bonus magic from all of your buildings while in progress, so starting a parade should absolutely be the first thing you do before collecting anything else.


----------



## empresslilly

Pheran said:


> Parades give you 5% bonus magic from all of your buildings while in progress, so starting a parade should absolutely be the first thing you do before collecting anything else.


Thanks so much for the clarification!


----------



## blueelephant

empresslilly said:


> Thanks so much for the clarification!


Yes, thank you!!!!


----------



## Acer

If I click mickeys house I get 6 magic. Its the same during the parades. Are some buildings exempt from the % bonus


----------



## aussiebill10

Well I decided to send Li Shung on his 6 hr task while I go to bed and the training barracks takes 4 hrs to build
Most ears he needs for level 3 are 4 hr tasks for others except Musha
So good night from Australia catch up tomorrow
Wow just noticed I have earned my ears and now a Mouseketeer lol


----------



## Pheran

Acer said:


> If I click mickeys house I get 6 magic. Its the same during the parades. Are some buildings exempt from the % bonus



Mickey's house is a bad example because it only gives 5.  5% of 5 is .25 which probably gets rounded away to nothing.  Take a look at a higher-magic building, it should have an additional bonus beyond the +10% happiness bonus during a parade.


----------



## hopemax

blueelephant said:


> Can someone please explain the parades to me. They cost more then what I get back. Are they even worth it???



So does a lottery ticket, and that how is you should consider the parade.  You are paying magic for a chance to win a token or gems.  It's the only way to convert magic to gems, and many of us have more magic then we could ever use.  So yes, they are worth it even though they don't pay out most times.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Acer said:


> When the event is over, you will still be able to level up the characters right. I can upgrade mushu to 3, but want to focus on li shang



Since Mulan will be available on Monday, I would advise getting Li Shang to at least level 3, THEN get Mushu leveled up.  If you look at the task list for each character, you will see that some of them say level up to level X before it activates.  Usually those are the levels required to do certain quests or won't start dropping character tokens for future characters till you are at that level, so for Li Shang, there is a quest at level 3, and then at level 6, so I would focus on those targets as goals around trying to welcome Mulan.  Once the event is over, try to get all your characters to level 10 around your main storyline quests, as often characters from other stories will drop certain tokens once they are level 10 and you will be in a better place, token drop wise, for the next event.


----------



## PrincessS121212

blueelephant said:


> Can someone please explain the parades to me. They cost more then what I get back. Are they even worth it???



It depends on where you are in the game, but yes.  I would advise running only 2 floats at a time, using the float dropping the tokens you currently need the most mixed with either a 2nd token dropping float or one of the cheapest floats.  I find doing this maximizes the most tokens/magic/gem return possible.  Sometimes you get lucky and sometimes not, but overall it is worth it.  
If you are still playing the main storyline and welcoming characters outside of this event, magic may be in short supply until sometime around after you have welcome the Tangled characters.  When you get to that point in the game, you will be spending less magic on opening lands, getting attractions, and leveling characters, so the magic will finally start to build up and sit and wait for you, so the parades become an easy way to get tokens/gems since the magic is no longer in demand in the game.


----------



## chocolatte89

PrincessS121212 said:


> It depends on where you are in the game, but yes.  I would advise running only 2 floats at a time, using the float dropping the tokens you currently need the most mixed with either a 2nd token dropping float or one of the cheapest floats.  I find doing this maximizes the most tokens/magic/gem return possible.  Sometimes you get lucky and sometimes not, but overall it is worth it.
> If you are still playing the main storyline and welcoming characters outside of this event, magic may be in short supply until sometime around after you have welcome the Tangled characters.  When you get to that point in the game, you will be spending less magic on opening lands, getting attractions, and leveling characters, so the magic will finally start to build up and sit and wait for you, so the parades become an easy way to get tokens/gems since the magic is no longer in demand in the game.



Thank you. This is an incredibly helpful post, and I want to say how much I appreciate the detail of this explanation. As a new player, there are so many little things to consider and little decisions here and there to make, so this really helps to begin to clear things up. I'm struggling for magic and gems, but I've only advanced to fighting Zurg so far. Now I don't have to worry about needing more parade spots and can focus on the Mulan event and advancing the main storyline. Thank you again.


----------



## Pheran

I will have the training camp in about half an hour, and I'm very close to Minnie's costume.  Her lunar costume is _way_ less painful than the holiday one was!  I switched Mickey back to lunar since Elizabeth can finish out the last cloth piece.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> I will have the training camp in about half an hour, and I'm very close to Minnie's costume.  Her lunar costume is _way_ less painful than the holiday one was!  I switched Mickey back to lunar since Elizabeth can finish out the last cloth piece.


No rush on Minnie. So far she hasn't done a darn thing for me.  Hopefully she will help with Mulan at some point.  Otherwise, this whole thing would be pointless.  Kinda of like her Christmas attire was until the very end.


----------



## Acer

I got excited for a minute. The magician came in to tell me to welcome mulan. Then I clicked it and still have to wait 14 hours


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> I got excited for a minute. The magician came in to tell me to welcome mulan. Then I clicked it and still have to wait 14 hours


Get used to it.  Merlin does that all the time.  And then we play the waiting game...


----------



## chocolatte89

Acer said:


> I got excited for a minute. The magician came in to tell me to welcome mulan. Then I clicked it and still have to wait 14 hours



THIS. I was worried I wouldn't finish the event in time, but now the timer's working against me...


----------



## ashleyrn

DarrylR said:


> Finally got Splash Mountain. I quit if they stick another chest only attraction in a platinum chest. But I'm happy to finally have every attraction. Speaking of attractions, I just looked at my park and I don't believe those saying there's still plenty of room. I have every piece of land and if I remove all my concessions and a lot of decorations I might be able to fit 3 more small attractions. I wouldn't exactly call that a lot of space.
> 
> To the user that is having problems with happiness dropping too fast, I had that issue. For me it is connected to whether or not I'm online. If i go back and forth between logging on offline and online, i could easily lose 100 happiness points. So now I play less as I can only play online or I lose too much progress. Customer service ignored the issue when I brought it to them.


when you say you have every piece of land do you mean even ALL of tomorrow land and ALL of fantasy land? because i've been playing this game since it came out and have completed every quest but i still have 5 locked land slots


----------



## chocolatte89

Are there any character level or other requirements to unlock Minnie? I have Zurg defeated, fantasy land opened, and Mickey to level 10. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Had some free time today and reworked my layout again.  I have every attraction except Splash Mountain (grrrrr) and was pleasantly surprised to be able to fit in everything, and still have enough room for Mulan attractions and more.  You guys were right.  It takes a little work...but there is room for everything. Thanks again for the tips and screenshots.


----------



## toinettec

chocolatte89 said:


> Are there any character level or other requirements to unlock Minnie? I have Zurg defeated, fantasy land opened, and Mickey to level 10. Am I missing anything?



Here's a link to the Main Storyline walkthrough on the wiki.  Minnie is welcomed at the beginning of what they're calling Act III, so you might check and see if you've missed anything from Act II.  If you don't want to look at what might be spoilers for you, just keep leveling all your characters and doing all their quests, and Minnie will eventually pop up.  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have an offer to purchase chests at 50% off. It's 200 gems for 11 Premium Chests. Of the 10 items, I would be happen with 5 attractions and the Donald Hats would be alright too. I currently have 1600 gems. Thoughts? Is it worth purchasing in the hope of getting 2-3 attractions?


----------



## Kewz1

Should I send Li Shang out on the 6hour yellow task (Keep in Shape)? I seem to recall being counseled to do yellow tasks after the event but I'd like to confirm. 

Thanks.


----------



## Janineh

Kewz1 said:


> Should I send Li Shang out on the 6hour yellow task (Keep in Shape)? I seem to recall being counseled to do yellow tasks after the event but I'd like to confirm.
> 
> Thanks.



Yellow tasks don't have any effect on the event storyline, so they tie up your characters for no progress. The red ones are the ones that move the event storyline along  So if you want to send a character on something overnight and they're not useful for anything else, then you can, but otherwise I would leave the yellow ones till after. I've even still got one Anna/Kristoff yellow quest from the Frozen event, because I'm still using them to collect tokens!


----------



## empresslilly

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have an offer to purchase chests at 50% off. It's 200 gems for 11 Premium Chests. Of the 10 items, I would be happen with 5 attractions and the Donald Hats would be alright too. I currently have 1600 gems. Thoughts? Is it worth purchasing in the hope of getting 2-3 attractions?


There's no way to predict how it will turn out, of course, but if I had as many gems as you do and needed/wanted as many things from the chests, I think I'd go for it.


----------



## Quellman

chocolatte89 said:


> I am slowly sending characters to fight Zurg (really just Rex, since he doesn't drop anything for this event). That being said, how long after he's defeated am I am able to welcome Minnie? I'd love to get her lunar costume, but not at the expense of not completing this event. So what I'm trying to figure out is, is it worth it to send more characters to fight Zurg to defeat him sooner? Or is Minnie out of reach for me during this event?



Not only do you have to defeat zurg, but you then have to collect all the tokens required to welcome minnie, then get the tokens for her outfit, which for me took about 3-4 days.  I think her outfit is going to be out of reach for you during this event.  Work on the characters instead and gather as much event currency.  Previously for every 2,000 coins you would get 1 gem, capped at 40 gems.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

empresslilly said:


> There's no way to predict how it will turn out, of course, but if I had as many gems as you do and needed/wanted as many things from the chests, I think I'd go for it.



I have so many gems and if I get 1-2 rides from it and 1-2 Donald Hats, I think I'd be happy with the gems spent.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have so many gems and if I get 1-2 rides from it and 1-2 Donald Hats, I think I'd be happy with the gems spent.



Go for it!! Let us know how it turned out


----------



## Acer

Mulan is 30 discipline and strength, 20 of the other two and 10,000 event currency


----------



## Acer

Lantern attraction is 150 gems and a wishes contest has started


----------



## Loki2410

Acer said:


> Lantern attraction is 150 gems and a wishes contest has started


The leaderboards are not loading inspite of being online. Is everyone facing this issue? I also haven't been getting 2 gems from ads even after watching ads. Has GL said anything about this on Facebook? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*boo to the wishes contest! haha*


----------



## mmmears

Boo to the attraction needing gems.  I know they want to make money (I mean, it's apparent at every little step) but I do not like to have to buy stuff under pressure.   This is the first time I think they have done this one.  Grrrr.


----------



## aussiebill10

Leader board didn't load for the coin event and I didn't get any reward for participating so obviously my clicks were not registering same is happening with this wishes event
I did send a tweet to the Twitter feed two days ago but nothing back yet


----------



## empresslilly

Loki2410 said:


> The leaderboards are not loading inspite of being online. Is everyone facing this issue? I also haven't been getting 2 gems from ads even after watching ads. Has GL said anything about this on Facebook? Any info is appreciated.


I've been able to view ads and collect gems without any problem.  I just collected 2 a few minutes ago. 

I haven't started the Happiness event yet, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mmmears said:


> Boo to the attraction needing gems.  I know they want to make money (I mean, it's apparent at every little step) but I do not like to have to buy stuff under pressure.   This is the first time I think they have done this one.  Grrrr.



idk I think its worth it. 1) its GORG 2) the possible drops are realllllly helpful; Mulan ear hats at rare, Mulan combs at rare, & Li Shang Helmets at uncommon 3) collect time is 2 hours. that's way faster than I feel like previous event buildings dropped...


----------



## Quellman

Found it weird they started wishes right after coins.  Usually there is a day of rest in between.


----------



## KPach525

aussiebill10 said:


> Leader board didn't load for the coin event and I didn't get any reward for participating so obviously my clicks were not registering same is happening with this wishes event
> I did send a tweet to the Twitter feed two days ago but nothing back yet


Hoping this leads to free gems for everyone!! Fingers crossed! 

Edit: Scratch all that, just restarted the app and got the leader reward and a magic reward for watching ads (even though I had been receiving my gems)


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> Found it weird they started wishes right after coins.  Usually there is a day of rest in between.


It's an abnormally short event, so I was expecting it and already have about 10 floating around.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Has anyone started the happiness event yet?  I'm trying to wait but I was wondering what the prizes are.


----------



## figment_jii

DoreyAdore said:


> Has anyone started the happiness event yet?  I'm trying to wait but I was wondering what the prizes are.


Mine says there is 2 days and 21 hours remaining and Rewards are:
Rank 1-10: 10 gems, 1,500 event currency
Rank 11-50: 5 gems, 1,500 event currency
Rank 51-150: 2 gems, 1,000 event currency
Rank 151-350: 1 gem, 800 event currency
Rank 351-600: 650 event currency
Rank 601-900: 450 event currency
Rank 901-1,250: 300 event currency
Rank 1,251-1,750: 200 event currency


----------



## DoreyAdore

figment_jii said:


> Mine says there is 2 days and 21 hours remaining and Rewards are:
> Rank 1-10: 10 gems, 1,500 event currency
> Rank 11-50: 5 gems, 1,500 event currency
> Rank 51-150: 2 gems, 1,000 event currency
> Rank 151-350: 1 gem, 800 event currency
> Rank 351-600: 650 event currency
> Rank 601-900: 450 event currency
> Rank 901-1,250: 300 event currency
> Rank 1,251-1,750: 200 event currency


Thank you!  I really wish there was another category between the first and the second ones. Say, 11-25 for 7 gems?  11-50 is a pretty big jump. Just my never-to-be-humble opinion


----------



## lmmatooki

What is the last thing you need to do to get the notification to welcome Mulan? Was busy yesterday and today so I'm not sure how far behind I am. I am currently needing to level Shang up to 3 (I'm close to it) and on 60/100 round of clearing firecrackers.


----------



## aussiebill10

Just for fun I thought I would see how much Mulan would cost to welcome and it was 1200 plus gems and I already had 12 strength or what ever the top ones are called
Side note question the 12 hr job for Musha prepare fireworks since it's not in quests section isn't needed to advance the story?


----------



## bluekirty

mmmears said:


> Boo to the attraction needing gems.  I know they want to make money (I mean, it's apparent at every little step) but I do not like to have to buy stuff under pressure.   This is the first time I think they have done this one.  Grrrr.



The Haunted Mansion needed 150 gems during the NBC event.  I hope that means we can get the Lantern Attraction after the event so I can not spend any more money right now on this game.


----------



## Janineh

lmmatooki said:


> What is the last thing you need to do to get the notification to welcome Mulan? Was busy yesterday and today so I'm not sure how far behind I am. I am currently needing to level Shang up to 3 (I'm close to it) and on 60/100 round of clearing firecrackers.



So after you've cleared the firecrackers and built the training camp, Shang has three quests, a 2 hour one that needs him to be level 3, and then two 4 hour ones. After that you can welcome Mulan.


----------



## SunDial

figment_jii said:


> Mine says there is 2 days and 21 hours remaining and Rewards are:
> Rank 1-10: 10 gems, 1,500 event currency
> Rank 11-50: 5 gems, 1,500 event currency
> Rank 51-150: 2 gems, 1,000 event currency
> Rank 151-350: 1 gem, 800 event currency
> Rank 351-600: 650 event currency
> Rank 601-900: 450 event currency
> Rank 901-1,250: 300 event currency
> Rank 1,251-1,750: 200 event currency



Thanks. I was wondering what they were too


----------



## Didymus

Is anyone having any luck with Mulan tokens...I am not


----------



## Speechphi

I've gotten a couple Milan tokens from Mushu & the lantern house. Thinking now I should've waited to level up Shang until I had more Milan tokens. Oh well...

Regarding the happiness "challenge", how long does anyone recommend waiting to collect happiness? I have 7 smiley faces bouncing around, and of course no wishes waiting to be filled.


----------



## mmmears

bluekirty said:


> The Haunted Mansion needed 150 gems during the NBC event.  I hope that means we can get the Lantern Attraction after the event so I can not spend any more money right now on this game.



Oh, I completely forgot about that.  For people who didn't get it, is is still available after the event?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Loki2410 said:


> The leaderboards are not loading inspite of being online. Is everyone facing this issue? I also haven't been getting 2 gems from ads even after watching ads. Has GL said anything about this on Facebook? Any info is appreciated.



I've had the same issue and I didn't get any rewards from the coin event


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Oh, I completely forgot about that.  For people who didn't get it, is is still available after the event?



It was gone for about a week following the end of the event, but it did eventually show up in the store.  I hope the same happens for this building, but I am concerned that this one is more tied to Mulan and not related to real life theme parks, while the Haunted Mansion is a park attraction they know everyone would want and scream about if it wasn't available.

Someone asked about drops.  In my IOS game, things are going about how I would expect 4 combs / 6 ear hats.  My Windows game I was at 1 each for the first several hours.  The last set of drops got me up to 3 each.


----------



## Acer

Slow going for mulan tokens for me as well. 7 ear pieces and zero hats. I have mike and sully on quests to get the hats.


----------



## bluekirty

I'm still back on clearing out the 100 firecrackers, but got interrupted from completing the last set, so I'll have to wait an additional hour just to clear two last firecrackers.  Sigh....


----------



## mmmears

I'm doing ok with the Mulan items (without buying the attraction so far).  I have 16 combs and 8 ear hats.  

I'd like the attraction, but I've been wanting to save up for T-Rex and every time I'm almost there they start another one of these timed events and I use the gems for a new character (this time Mushu).  On the pro-side for not getting it is that everything is somewhat squished in my game.  Yes, I have room for it.  But they keep adding attractions and not land and it's already pretty crowded as it is.


----------



## SolaFide

Random thought: Instead of the bronze, silver, gold, and platinum chest system where each chest has different types of items in it, I wish each chest had only one type of item. For example, instead of bronze, silver, gold, and platinum chests, there would be magic, token, decoration, and attraction chests. The magic chests would be super common like the bronze chests are, but the attraction chests would be very rare like platinum ones. That way, when you wait for a month or more to find the rarest chest, you'll actually get something you want rather than decorations or magic (as has happened to me with the last four platinum chests). I know this will never happen because it would cut down on the money people spend on buying platinum chests, but that's how it would be if I ruled the world, haha.


----------



## kalliyan1

My daughter has been playing this game since it came out so needless to say, she's gotten pretty far.  Today, she dropped her ipad and the screen shattered.  I have a warranty on it but I have to send it off to have it repaired, IF i wipe her ipad (if they cant fix it they keep it and send new one), when we get it or the new one back and reinstall the app, will she loose all her progress?


----------



## 2010_Bride

kalliyan1 said:


> My daughter has been playing this game since it came out so needless to say, she's gotten pretty far.  Today, she dropped her ipad and the screen shattered.  I have a warranty on it but I have to send it off to have it repaired, IF i wipe her ipad (if they cant fix it they keep it and send new one), when we get it or the new one back and reinstall the app, will she loose all her progress?



As long as she has it connected to Facebook or Gamecentre when she reloads the game on the new iPad she will be right where she left off


----------



## DoreyAdore

Does anyone else think that the Mulan in the task bar looks completely different than the Mulan in the character welcome screen?


----------



## chelynnah

aussiebill10 said:


> Leader board didn't load for the coin event and I didn't get any reward for participating so obviously my clicks were not registering same is happening with this wishes event
> I did send a tweet to the Twitter feed two days ago but nothing back yet


Have you been connected to wifi.  Even though I have a data connection, unless I'm connected to wifi my leader boards won't load


----------



## empresslilly

DoreyAdore said:


> Does anyone else think that the Mulan in the task bar looks completely different than the Mulan in the character welcome screen?


I've been thinking the same thing!  I've seen a discrepancy with other characters, but this is the worst by far.   She looks more like Lilo on the welcome screen.

As for welcoming her, I've collected 5 combs and 8 hats so far.


----------



## Araminta18

5 hats, 4 combs.  Come on, drops!


----------



## mmmears

empresslilly said:


> I've been thinking the same thing!  I've seen a discrepancy with other characters, but this is the worst by far.   She looks more like Lilo on the welcome screen.
> 
> As for welcoming her, I've collected 5 combs and 8 hats so far.



Totally agree.  She looks nothing like Mulan on the welcome screen.


----------



## chocolatte89

11 combs, 7 hats for me. I've been pretty lucky so far, but i've been at it since she became available... crossing my fingers I can welcome her tomorrow!


----------



## Windwaker4444

DoreyAdore said:


> Does anyone else think that the Mulan in the task bar looks completely different than the Mulan in the character welcome screen?


My daughter told me the same thing when I showed her my game.  She said, "What's wrong with Mulan's face."


----------



## Windwaker4444

I 


SolaFide said:


> Random thought: Instead of the bronze, silver, gold, and platinum chest system where each chest has different types of items in it, I wish each chest had only one type of item. For example, instead of bronze, silver, gold, and platinum chests, there would be magic, token, decoration, and attraction chests. The magic chests would be super common like the bronze chests are, but the attraction chests would be very rare like platinum ones. That way, when you wait for a month or more to find the rarest chest, you'll actually get something you want rather than decorations or magic (as has happened to me with the last four platinum chests). I know this will never happen because it would cut down on the money people spend on buying platinum chests, but that's how it would be if I ruled the world, haha.


just wish they would remove the magic from Gold and Platinum and put in gems instead.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Acer said:


> Slow going for mulan tokens for me as well. 7 ear pieces and zero hats. I have mike and sully on quests to get the hats.


Slow for me too.  3 combs and 4 hats and that's with Mushu and the Lantern Attraction. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Jhondy210

I have 10 ear hats and 14 combs. I'm hoping to welcome her tomorrow but idk how much time I will have to play. The good news is I shouldn't have any problem welcoming her before the event is over. Hopefully I'll be able to get the last building too


----------



## chocolatte89

Windwaker4444 said:


> I
> 
> just wish they would remove the magic from Gold and Platinum and put in gems instead.



Agreed!! There seems to be very few ways to getting gems once the characters are leveled. I also feel that there are so many things I wish to purchase with gems, that I don't seem to be collecting them fast enough. Putting them in platinum chests, even if the rarity is much higher, would be amazing.


----------



## ArgeDroz

I didn't see a definitive answer to this yet, but I could have missed it. Does anyone know if this is a limited time event or update? I mean are Mushu & the Lantern attraction going to be available after the event like Jack Sparrow & the Haunted Mansion were? Or do they lock back up like Sven did?


----------



## Pinkela

Fell behind and just got Li on his 6 HR task :/ I hope I have time to welcome Mulan!! #nervous sounds like drops are slow for her...


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

ArgeDroz said:


> I didn't see a definitive answer to this yet, but I could have missed it. Does anyone know if this is a limited time event or update? I mean are Mushu & the Lantern attraction going to be available after the event like Jack Sparrow & the Haunted Mansion were? Or do they lock back up like Sven did?



*i don't think anyone knows 100% for sure one way or the other.*


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

chelynnah said:


> Have you been connected to wifi.  Even though I have a data connection, unless I'm connected to wifi my leader boards won't load



I've been connected to wifi and the leaderboard won't load for me. I also didn't get any reward from the coin event and I know I should have received something. Usually I'm in the top 50 for events. I've logged an issue with Gamecenter


----------



## Acer

Pinkela said:


> Fell behind and just got Li on his 6 HR task :/ I hope I have time to welcome Mulan!! #nervous sounds like drops are slow for her...


After one day, Im at 16 hairpieces and 1 ear hat. I did not get the lantern attraction, but that can drop the ear hats if you are scrambling. Here are the things that can get me an ear hat. Im still early on so it may differ from you. Hams Rolling ride, the lantern attraction, mikes check on the laugh floor, Sullys Laugh it up and the parade float. Oh, and chests


----------



## SunDial

After 14 hours of being able to collect Mulan's items I have 8 hats and 13 combs.  I think the items are dropping better than I thought.


----------



## kalliyan1

2010_Bride said:


> As long as she has it connected to Facebook or Gamecentre when she reloads the game on the new iPad she will be right where she left off


She's only 9 so she doesn't Facebook.  How can I tell if it's connected to Game Center and/or how can I connect it to Game Center?


----------



## Acer

kalliyan1 said:


> She's only 9 so she doesn't Facebook.  How can I tell if it's connected to Game Center and/or how can I connect it to Game Center?


If she has ios 10, she no longer has game center. I have been trying to figure out how to connect my kids accounts to game center and then realized it was no longer there. I have no answers for you outside of that

http://appleinsider.com/articles/16...nter-app-gone-invites-are-managed-by-messages


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I purchased 11 Premium Chests at the reduced rate and it was a very good haul, I'm pleased. I ended up with:

Sea Serpent Swing
Antler Crown Topirary
Mad Tea Party
8500 Magic x 5
Musical Fountain
Donald Hat
Splash Mountain

All for 200 gems. I was very pleased, although I do feel the Magic was a little excessive (5 out of 11 chests) I'm very happy with Splash and the Tea Party


----------



## empresslilly

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I purchased 11 Premium Chests at the reduced rate and it was a very good haul, I'm pleased. I ended up with:
> 
> ...
> 
> All for 200 gems. I was very pleased, although I do feel the Magic was a little excessive (5 out of 11 chests) I'm very happy with Splash and the Tea Party


That's fabulous!  Glad it worked out so well!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

empresslilly said:


> That's fabulous!  Glad it worked out so well!



Thank you. I would have been happy with one of those rides so it was a good haul


----------



## kalliyan1

Acer said:


> If she has ios 10, she no longer has game center. I have been trying to figure out how to connect my kids accounts to game center and then realized it was no longer there. I have no answers for you outside of that
> 
> http://appleinsider.com/articles/16...nter-app-gone-invites-are-managed-by-messages


I did find that in ios10 under settings, there is a game center option.  If I click on that, it shows a game center profile and the ability to see nearby friends is on.  However DMK does not say "welcome back and show her game center ID" when the game is opened like it does on my other daughters, which would lead me to believe her (my 10 y/o) game is not connected???


----------



## Acer

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I purchased 11 Premium Chests at the reduced rate and it was a very good haul, I'm pleased. I ended up with:
> 
> Sea Serpent Swing
> Antler Crown Topirary
> Mad Tea Party
> 8500 Magic x 5
> Musical Fountain
> Donald Hat
> Splash Mountain
> 
> All for 200 gems. I was very pleased, although I do feel the Magic was a little excessive (5 out of 11 chests) I'm very happy with Splash and the Tea Party


Was this a special offer for you. I dont see anything like that


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I purchased 11 Premium Chests at the reduced rate and it was a very good haul, I'm pleased. I ended up with:
> 
> Sea Serpent Swing
> Antler Crown Topirary
> Mad Tea Party
> 8500 Magic x 5
> Musical Fountain
> Donald Hat
> Splash Mountain
> 
> All for 200 gems. I was very pleased, although I do feel the Magic was a little excessive (5 out of 11 chests) I'm very happy with Splash and the Tea Party



*do those chests open automatically like the Incredibles ones? or do you still have to wait to open them?*


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *do those chests open automatically like the Incredibles ones? or do you still have to wait to open them?*


I believe they come "uncursed" as they call it, so they open automatically.


----------



## AJ1983

Finally got Li Shang! He is almost fonished his first task. I started back to work after maternity leave the day this event started, so havent had much time to check in except once in the morning and then in the evening once my baby is in bed.Hopefully I can get Mulan on my new limited playing abilities


----------



## KPach525

Can anyone here confirm what token Sven (level 10) drops for the Lunar event? I see the red task for him, and he is almost there, just trying to decide if it is worth the 24 update. Also I already scoured the wiki and it's not there. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmmears

I'm welcoming Mulan now (need another hour to get her).  Minnie really helped with her 2-hour ear hat activity.  And this is without the 150gem attraction but with Mushu, if that helps.


----------



## Quellman

AJ1983 said:


> Finally got Li Shang! He is almost fonished his first task. I started back to work after maternity leave the day this event started, so havent had much time to check in except once in the morning and then in the evening once my baby is in bed.Hopefully I can get Mulan on my new limited playing abilities


Good luck!  You'll want to see if you can check a few times during the day on a 'bathroom break'  Lots of 1 hour tasks needed to get some items and of course a ton of 6-8 minute tasks for other items.  I know that you need about 30 of those for Mulan alone and of course Li upgraaded to level 2.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Can anyone here confirm what token Sven (level 10) drops for the Lunar event? I see the red task for him, and he is almost there, just trying to decide if it is worth the 24 update. Also I already scoured the wiki and it's not there. Thanks in advance!


Doesn't look like Sven at Level 10 gives you anything.  There is a red task there, but it's only for event coins.  No tokens are showing as rewards on the screen.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

After welcoming Mulan she had a single task and a joint task with Li then you can build the Ancestors Shrine and more fireworks. 120 this time, 10 at a time with an hour in between.


----------



## Acer

MickeySkywalker said:


> After welcoming Mulan she had a single task and a joint task with Li then you can build the Ancestors Shrine and more fireworks. 120 this time, 10 at a time with an hour in between.


How much for the shrine

I can not get hats to drop. Done with the combs. Need 18 hats.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Acer said:


> How much for the shrine
> 
> I can not get hats to drop. Done with the combs. Need 18 hats.


I believe it was 15,000. Minnie really helped me with the hats.


----------



## Janineh

MickeySkywalker said:


> I believe it was 15,000. Minnie really helped me with the hats.



Glad you said that. Made me question what I'd been doing with Minnie. I sent her to create her outfit before we could even welcome Li Shang, and had left her there this whole time, not even noticing. Woops!


----------



## bluekirty

ArgeDroz said:


> I didn't see a definitive answer to this yet, but I could have missed it. Does anyone know if this is a limited time event or update? I mean are Mushu & the Lantern attraction going to be available after the event like Jack Sparrow & the Haunted Mansion were? Or do they lock back up like Sven did?


Pirates wasn't an event, whereas this is, so I'm thinking Mushu won't be available.  If it's like the Nightmare Before Christmas event, they might pull the Lantern Attraction (clever name) for a short while, but then make it available again.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> Pirates wasn't an event, whereas this is, so I'm thinking Mushu won't be available.  If it's like the Nightmare Before Christmas event, they might pull the Lantern Attraction (clever name) for a short while, but then make it available again.


At some point, the Mulan tokens are going to go away and the Lantern attraction will be giving out... magic.  Can't wait.  Remember that all of the Incredibles attractions disappeared until they started up with that stupid chest thing.  So I'm sure at some point they will find a way to offer it up, maybe in a platinum chest or something.  Time will tell.  Although with the severe shortsightedness of the developers, I wonder if they even thought that part through at this point.


----------



## Acer

They got me. Without Minnie, Mike, Sully and Ham have just been too slow. Feeling that if I got 3 per day, I wouldnt make it in time, I used gems for the lantern attraction. I guess there are worse things to use gems on


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> At some point, the Mulan tokens are going to go away and the Lantern attraction will be giving out... magic.  Can't wait.  Remember that all of the Incredibles attractions disappeared until they started up with that stupid chest thing.  So I'm sure at some point they will find a way to offer it up, maybe in a platinum chest or something.  Time will tell.  Although with the severe shortsightedness of the developers, I wonder if they even thought that part through at this point.



If I remember correctly, none of the Incredibles attractions were gem ones.  I would love it if this one would land in the platinum chests. I have a bunch of them and there is nothing I want that they give out at the moment.


----------



## Grambear

toinettec said:


> Here's a link to the Main Storyline walkthrough on the wiki.  Minnie is welcomed at the beginning of what they're calling Act III, so you might check and see if you've missed anything from Act II.  If you don't want to look at what might be spoilers for you, just keep leveling all your characters and doing all their quests, and Minnie will eventually pop up.  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough


I am getting light green pieces of cloth from chests. I believe they are for Minnie's Lunar costume. I don't have Minnie yet. I haven't even been asked to defeat Zurg. I received blue pieces of cloth before the event even started. When I went to get Mickey's costume those pieces of cloth were gone. They were not saved. 
Why am I getting the light green pieces of cloth?
Am I missing something? Are the light green pieces of cloth for something else?


----------



## lmmatooki

Currently only need 11 of the Lotus Hairpieces and 5 more Mulan Hats, I think I'll be able to make it!


----------



## mmmears

Grambear said:


> I am getting light green pieces of cloth from chests. I believe they are for Minnie's Lunar costume. I don't have Minnie yet. I haven't even been asked to defeat Zurg. I received blue pieces of cloth before the event even started. When I went to get Mickey's costume those pieces of cloth were gone. They were not saved.
> Why am I getting the light green pieces of cloth?
> Am I missing something? Are the light green pieces of cloth for something else?



They aren't for Minnie's Lunar costume.  She needed blue and lavender cloth for that one.  I remember green from a while back - maybe one of Daisy's, or a different one of Minnie's?


----------



## Saunderson199519

Hello everyone, I was hoping for some advice/tips please!

I really really want to unlock Aurora!

I've unlocked Flora and I bought Merryweather. Flora is at Level 4 but no option has appeared yet to welcome Fauna. 

I've read some previous posts about Tangled tasks triggering the Sleeping Beauty story to continue... I've just built the Snuggly Duckling and Rapunzel and Flynn are currently doing tasks in there. 

Is there anything I can do to try and continue the storyline for Sleeping Beauty? Any tips from anyone would be very much appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## toinettec

Grambear said:


> I am getting light green pieces of cloth from chests. I believe they are for Minnie's Lunar costume. I don't have Minnie yet. I haven't even been asked to defeat Zurg. I received blue pieces of cloth before the event even started. When I went to get Mickey's costume those pieces of cloth were gone. They were not saved.
> Why am I getting the light green pieces of cloth?
> Am I missing something? Are the light green pieces of cloth for something else?



Right.  The green cloth was used for Hallowe'en Goofy, Hallowe'en Daisy and Holiday Minnie.  I had all three before the events ended, so I'm not sure which of the three are still available now, but it's bound to be one of them.  As for the blue cloths disappearing, I don't know--Maybe you used them for a different costume awhile back?


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> Currently only need 11 of the Lotus Hairpieces and 5 more Mulan Hats, I think I'll be able to make it!



You should be fine.    24 hours after starting to Collect Mulan's tokens I am only missing 1 ear hat.  I expect that in the next hour.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *do those chests open automatically like the Incredibles ones? or do you still have to wait to open them?*



They open at the time of purchase. Once you purchase them, you have to swipe each individual chest open.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Acer said:


> Was this a special offer for you. I dont see anything like that



I believe it was an Australia Day promotion. We also had a gem promotion as well


----------



## DoreyAdore

I'm sorry if I'm fixating but I really wish they'd fix Mulan's face.  She looks like she was stung by a bee, a really big bee.  Would somebody please get her an Epipen?!


----------



## littlebearfan

Grambear said:


> I am getting light green pieces of cloth from chests. I believe they are for Minnie's Lunar costume. I don't have Minnie yet



I had a similar thing going on during the Frozen event - I started getting cloth and had no idea what it was for.  I didn't get Minnie until it was over, and I hadn't been playing at Halloween.  

The game allowed me to make Daisy's and Minnie's Halloween costume, but not Mickey's or Goofy's Halloween outfits.  Also, I couldn't make Minnie's Christmas outfit since the event was over - I had hoped it would be available since I was allowed to collect cloth, but no luck on that front!  I don't have Donald yet, so I don't know if it will allow me to get his Halloween outfit or not.

My best guess is Daisy and Minnie in their Halloween costumes can get items for events, so the game allows people to get them??


----------



## Grambear

toinettec said:


> Right.  The green cloth was used for Hallowe'en Goofy, Hallowe'en Daisy and Holiday Minnie.  I had all three before the events ended, so I'm not sure which of the three are still available now, but it's bound to be one of them.  As for the blue cloths disappearing, I don't know--Maybe you used them for a different costume awhile back?


I just started the game about a month ago. I have no other costumes available. Mickey is the only character that I have that has costumes.


----------



## Grambear

littlebearfan said:


> I had a similar thing going on during the Frozen event - I started getting cloth and had no idea what it was for.  I didn't get Minnie until it was over, and I hadn't been playing at Halloween.
> 
> The game allowed me to make Daisy's and Minnie's Halloween costume, but not Mickey's or Goofy's Halloween outfits.  Also, I couldn't make Minnie's Christmas outfit since the event was over - I had hoped it would be available since I was allowed to collect cloth, but no luck on that front!  I don't have Donald yet, so I don't know if it will allow me to get his Halloween outfit or not.
> 
> My best guess is Daisy and Minnie in their Halloween costumes can get items for events, so the game allows people to get them??


I'm still trying to figure things out. I just started playing a month ago and Mickey is the only character that has costumes for me to get.


----------



## littlebearfan

Grambear said:


> I'm still trying to figure things out. I just started playing a month ago and Mickey is the only character that has costumes for me to get.



You and me both!  I did start playing around the middle of November, so it's possible I started the game in time to 'qualify' for some of the Halloween outfits?  Or maybe they weren't tied to an event?  Since I am not a big Halloween fan, I haven't worried about getting those costumes.

I wasn't paying close attention to Daisy during the Frozen event, so I don't know exactly where my game progress was at when her Halloween outfit became available to me.  I just thought I was getting cloth for Mickey and Minnie Christmas outfits - and was hoping I would be able to get Minnie outfit later.  Unfortunately, since I didn't have Minnie before the event ended, I couldn't get her outfit.

Well, hopefully you will be allowed to make some outfits later on, but I wouldn't count on getting an event outfit once the event ends.  I really hope they unlock those outfits at some point, as I really want Minnie's Christmas outfit to match Mickey!


----------



## supernova

littlebearfan said:


> You and me both!  I did start playing around the middle of November, so it's possible I started the game in time to 'qualify' for some of the Halloween outfits?  Or maybe they weren't tied to an event?  Since I am not a big Halloween fan, I haven't worried about getting those costumes.
> 
> I wasn't paying close attention to Daisy during the Frozen event, so I don't know exactly where my game progress was at when her Halloween outfit became available to me.  I just thought I was getting cloth for Mickey and Minnie Christmas outfits - and was hoping I would be able to get Minnie outfit later.  Unfortunately, since I didn't have Minnie before the event ended, I couldn't get her outfit.
> 
> Well, hopefully you will be allowed to make some outfits later on, but I wouldn't count on getting an event outfit once the event ends.  I really hope they unlock those outfits at some point, as I really want Minnie's Christmas outfit to match Mickey!


I'm sure they will.  Around Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## lmmatooki

SunDial said:


> You should be fine.    24 hours after starting to Collect Mulan's tokens I am only missing 1 ear hat.  I expect that in the next hour.


I have 7 more lotus hairpieces and 1 more ear hat to get now, should get her by tomorrow. Not sure why the hairpieces aren't dropping well for me and Minnie has been useless for me too, unlike the others.


----------



## Acer

Ive only been able to get 7 hats in the two days. Bought the lantern and so far has not given me one hat. Time is an issue if this keeps up


----------



## hopemax

As day 2 comes to a close.  In my IOS game, I only need 2 ear hats.  In my Windows game, I need 3 combs and 6 ear hats.  I've been home all day, so I've had the same amount of collections for both games, but my Windows game has been lagging.  Actually, my IOS game after about noon has been pretty stingy too.  I was down to 4 ear hats about lunch time, and then each 4 hour collection cycle got me only a single hat each.  And Minnie has a 2 hr task, so that was double the collections for her, and very stingy with the hats.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> As day 2 comes to a close.  In my IOS game, I only need 2 ear hats.  In my Windows game, I need 3 combs and 6 ear hats.  I've been home all day, so I've had the same amount of collections for both games, but my Windows game has been lagging.  Actually, my IOS game after about noon has been pretty stingy too.  I was down to 4 ear hats about lunch time, and then each 4 hour collection cycle got me only a single hat each.  And Minnie has a 2 hr task, so that was double the collections for her, and very stingy with the hats.


The drop rate sped up for me.  I was able to welcome Mulan tonight after 2 days of collecting pieces.  I do have the Lantern Attraction and Mushu, which helped out.  I did notice that I had Sarge working on Mushu pieces all day today and he did not drop even one.  I must have tired him out the day before. I waited until this morning to begin the happiness challenge.  I started in 15th place with the leader only having 40.  I'm in 4th place now.  It doesn't seem like many people are playing.  It really pays to wait!!!


----------



## Araminta18

Boo. I have all the combs but the hats have completely stopped dropping. 3 cycles so far and not one of the characters has dropped a hat. I even have the 99% ecstatic happiness and still nothing. Here's hoping that stops soon--I still need 9 hats!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I was behind everyone in welcoming Mulan, I've been trying for 12 hours so far. Reasonable item drop, I have half the combs and Mulan Ears. However I have Mushu and the Lantern Attraction, both have been quite helpful.


----------



## Araminta18

I've got Mushu, but he doesn't help with hats


----------



## Wdw1015

I've only gotten 4 Mulan hats to drop in 24 hours. Erg


----------



## Pheran

kalliyan1 said:


> My daughter has been playing this game since it came out so needless to say, she's gotten pretty far.  Today, she dropped her ipad and the screen shattered.  I have a warranty on it but I have to send it off to have it repaired, IF i wipe her ipad (if they cant fix it they keep it and send new one), when we get it or the new one back and reinstall the app, will she loose all her progress?



Beware!  If you correctly entered your daughter's age (you said 9 later), it prevents you from syncing to any online services (I think the cutoff may be age 13, but not sure).  So that game save is only on the iPad.  It may be possible to preserve it by backing up the iPad to iTunes on a computer or to iCloud and then restoring onto a new iPad, but I can't guarantee it.  I think that's the only shot you have though.



Windwaker4444 said:


> I just wish they would remove the magic from Gold and Platinum and put in gems instead.



This is a good idea.  The gold magic reward should be replaced by 1-2 gems and the platinum by 3-5.



Saunderson199519 said:


> Hello everyone, I was hoping for some advice/tips please!
> 
> I really really want to unlock Aurora!
> 
> I've unlocked Flora and I bought Merryweather. Flora is at Level 4 but no option has appeared yet to welcome Fauna.



You'll need both Flora and Fauna to unlock Aurora.  Just keep doing the missions from the left side column and leveling up characters and you should be good.


----------



## Acer

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I was behind everyone in welcoming Mulan, I've been trying for 12 hours so far. Reasonable item drop, I have half the combs and Mulan Ears. However I have Mushu and the Lantern Attraction, both have been quite helpful.


Wow, awesome for you. My lantern attraction has dropped one hat. ONE
I only have 9 and through 3 cycles of the lantern and Li Shangs two hour quest I have gotten one today. I have Mike and Sully on their four hour quest but so far no dice from them today


----------



## Pheran

For some reason I've been doing spectacularly well with parades lately.  I've gotten multiple gem drops over the past few days, including the single best parade I've ever seen - 10 gems + 2 character tokens.  I did have a pretty long parade gem drought before this so maybe it's making up for lost time.


----------



## chelinakp

Hi guys! 
This is my first time here and I have seen a few answers regarding Pluto, but cannot seem to find an answers for my situation.
I currently have 152 gems and therefore, I can welcome Pluto, if I want to. I have worked hard to get those gems and have not spend any money on it. I already have Pete and I have come quite far in the different quests and I'm on level 29. I have played for about a year now!
Would it just be stupid for me to purchase Pluto? Should I purchase attractions instead? What do you guys recommend?  Thank you!


----------



## mmmears

chelinakp said:


> Hi guys!
> This is my first time here and I have seen a few answers regarding Pluto, but cannot seem to find an answers for my situation.
> I currently have 152 gems and therefore, I can welcome Pluto, if I want to. I have worked hard to get those gems and have not spend any money on it. I already have Pete and I have come quite far in the different quests and I'm on level 29. I have played for about a year now!
> Would it just be stupid for me to purchase Pluto? Should I purchase attractions instead? What do you guys recommend?  Thank you!



Please wait for others to chime in since I'm not an expert or anything, but here's my opinion.  I did buy Pluto with those hard earned gems and I have never regretted it.  He's a good addition to the gang, and also pretty useful along the way.  Also, he's reasonably priced compared to the other gem characters.


----------



## Quellman

Saunderson199519 said:


> Hello everyone, I was hoping for some advice/tips please!
> 
> I really really want to unlock Aurora!
> 
> I've unlocked Flora and I bought Merryweather. Flora is at Level 4 but no option has appeared yet to welcome Fauna.
> 
> I've read some previous posts about Tangled tasks triggering the Sleeping Beauty story to continue... I've just built the Snuggly Duckling and Rapunzel and Flynn are currently doing tasks in there.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to try and continue the storyline for Sleeping Beauty? Any tips from anyone would be very much appreciated. Thanks so much!



This wiki has good information about what may be required.  Do understand that you may run across some spoilers about character tasks.



chelinakp said:


> Hi guys!
> This is my first time here and I have seen a few answers regarding Pluto, but cannot seem to find an answers for my situation.
> I currently have 152 gems and therefore, I can welcome Pluto, if I want to. I have worked hard to get those gems and have not spend any money on it. I already have Pete and I have come quite far in the different quests and I'm on level 29. I have played for about a year now!
> Would it just be stupid for me to purchase Pluto? Should I purchase attractions instead? What do you guys recommend?  Thank you!





mmmears said:


> Please wait for others to chime in since I'm not an expert or anything, but here's my opinion.  I did buy Pluto with those hard earned gems and I have never regretted it.  He's a good addition to the gang, and also pretty useful along the way.  Also, he's reasonably priced compared to the other gem characters.



Pluto and his house are great additions to any player.  As you level pluto up you will find he helps with lots of different character tokens (some require his house).  Pluto also has a really short 60 second happiness task.  He also has a 1 hour task for gathering gold coins during those events.  For the standard stoyline he is the must have.  Lots of others are not required to advance the story lines.  The special event gem characters are useful for those event specifically.  Their usefulness beyond that event is dependent on many unknowns.


----------



## Grambear

littlebearfan said:


> You and me both!  I did start playing around the middle of November, so it's possible I started the game in time to 'qualify' for some of the Halloween outfits?  Or maybe they weren't tied to an event?  Since I am not a big Halloween fan, I haven't worried about getting those costumes.
> 
> I wasn't paying close attention to Daisy during the Frozen event, so I don't know exactly where my game progress was at when her Halloween outfit became available to me.  I just thought I was getting cloth for Mickey and Minnie Christmas outfits - and was hoping I would be able to get Minnie outfit later.  Unfortunately, since I didn't have Minnie before the event ended, I couldn't get her outfit.
> 
> Well, hopefully you will be allowed to make some outfits later on, but I wouldn't count on getting an event outfit once the event ends.  I really hope they unlock those outfits at some point, as I really want Minnie's Christmas outfit to match Mickey![/QUOTES
> Something that bothers me is the waste of all the chests. All the pieces of cloth that I will never see, could have been magic or hats with ears for the characters.


----------



## chelinakp

mmmears said:


> Please wait for others to chime in since I'm not an expert or anything, but here's my opinion.  I did buy Pluto with those hard earned gems and I have never regretted it.  He's a good addition to the gang, and also pretty useful along the way.  Also, he's reasonably priced compared to the other gem characters.





Quellman said:


> Pluto and his house are great additions to any player.  As you level pluto up you will find he helps with lots of different character tokens (some require his house).  Pluto also has a really short 60 second happiness task.  He also has a 1 hour task for gathering gold coins during those events.  For the standard stoyline he is the must have.  Lots of others are not required to advance the story lines.  The special event gem characters are useful for those event specifically.  Their usefulness beyond that event is dependent on many unknowns.



Thank you, both of you! Due to your advice, I have purchased Pluto and I am excited to see where this brings me!


----------



## kalliyan1

Pheran said:


> Beware!  If you correctly entered your daughter's age (you said 9 later), it prevents you from syncing to any online services (I think the cutoff may be age 13, but not sure).  So that game save is only on the iPad.  It may be possible to preserve it by backing up the iPad to iTunes on a computer or to iCloud and then restoring onto a new iPad, but I can't guarantee it.  I think that's the only shot you have though.


Well your right.  It's her age.  As you stated, they have to be 12 in order to get "social" access.  I contacted game loft and they told me to send them an email from her broken iPad and supposedly when she gets the new one, they will be able to restore her progress. I sure hope they are right, she will be devastated if she looses all her progress.


----------



## Quellman

chelinakp said:


> Thank you, both of you! Due to your advice, I have purchased Pluto and I am excited to see where this brings me!


Good luck!


----------



## aussiebill10

Two days in a row a platinum chest has dropped ,too bad there isn't any thing I need in them ,at least I get some Mulan items in the bronze ones


----------



## empresslilly

aussiebill10 said:


> Two days in a row a platinum chest has dropped ,too bad there isn't any thing I need in them ,at least I get some Mulan items in the bronze ones


I know what you mean.  Right now I have a platinum chest waiting, but the only possible items inside are magic, the stag topiary, musical fountain (I already have 2), the ever-popular bench, and a cannon.


----------



## Pheran

kalliyan1 said:


> Well your right.  It's her age.  As you stated, they have to be 12 in order to get "social" access.  I contacted game loft and they told me to send them an email from her broken iPad and supposedly when she gets the new one, they will be able to restore her progress. I sure hope they are right, she will be devastated if she looses all her progress.



Sounds good, but don't trust them completely.  Make sure to make a backup before giving up the broken iPad, then you may even be able to get everything back on your own.  If you don't have a computer with iTunes to sync to, go to Settings, iCloud, Backup, turn on iCloud Backup, and then do "Back Up Now."  After it's done you should be able to see the backup in Settings, iCloud, Storage, Manage Storage.


----------



## Pheran

When you find a wish in your kingdom then realize it's for Rapunzel.


----------



## Acer

For the first time in two days I just had Mulan hats drop from the lantern and li shang at the same time. The fact that something so stupid made me happy makes me fear for my well being. Only 6 more to go now


----------



## lmmatooki

Pheran said:


> When you find a wish in your kingdom then realize it's for Rapunzel.


I just laughed so hard, this was too good!


----------



## lmmatooki

Finally got Mulan a few hours ago, does anyone know what level all the characters get to when they stop getting quests?


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Finally got Mulan a few hours ago, does anyone know what level all the characters get to when they stop getting quests?



If you are asking what levels are the minimum, I don't know but I just finished all the event quests and my characters are at the following levels:  Li Shang - 5, Mulan 4, and Mushu 4.  I don't think they have to be at exactly those levels, but I just kept leveling them up when I had all the items and that is where they were when I finished the last task.  Usually I try to get them to L3 just in case it's needed.


----------



## KPach525

Is any one else having a difficult time farming event currency this time? Maybe it's just me being busier at work, but I barely had enough for the Ancestor house. And I really want that 40 gem conversion...


----------



## mrzrich

KPach525 said:


> Is any one else having a difficult time farming event currency this time? Maybe it's just me being busier at work, but I barely had enough for the Ancestor house. And I really want that 40 gem conversion...



I honestly don't see myself getting the full gem pay out that I have with other events.


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Is any one else having a difficult time farming event currency this time? Maybe it's just me being busier at work, but I barely had enough for the Ancestor house. And I really want that 40 gem conversion...



The shorter time makes it harder.  Now that I've paid to welcome Mulan and started construction on the Ancestor House, it is starting to build for me.  I have 26K in my IOS game and 21K in my Windows game (which I can't check when I am out of the house).


----------



## Pheran

As the wishes event draws to a close, some idiot rider has decided to stand in front of my Ancestor Shrine, which has 11 hours left to build.  Grrrr.

EDIT: And now there are 2.  /facepalm


----------



## minniesBFF

I still have not received the quest to welcome Mulan!  I thought I was doing so well on this event.  I keep sending Li Shang on his quests thinking, alright after this one it HAS to be time to welcome Mulan.  But nope, still nothing.  I'm starting to think I'm not going to get to her before this event ends, ugh!!


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> Is any one else having a difficult time farming event currency this time? Maybe it's just me being busier at work, but I barely had enough for the Ancestor house. And I really want that 40 gem conversion...



Shang is at 5, Mulan is at 4 and Mushy at 5.    I have only 14k in event coin.   4 days of farming to get to 80k is possible.


----------



## mrzrich

minniesBFF said:


> I still have not received the quest to welcome Mulan!  I thought I was doing so well on this event.  I keep sending Li Shang on his quests thinking, alright after this one it HAS to be time to welcome Mulan.  But nope, still nothing.  I'm starting to think I'm not going to get to her before this event ends, ugh!!



Have you done all the quests with the red background?  Those are required before you can progress.


----------



## mrzrich

You also have to get the firecrackers


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> You also have to get the firecrackers





minniesBFF said:


> I still have not received the quest to welcome Mulan!  I thought I was doing so well on this event.  I keep sending Li Shang on his quests thinking, alright after this one it HAS to be time to welcome Mulan.  But nope, still nothing.  I'm starting to think I'm not going to get to her before this event ends, ugh!!


And I think Li Shang has to be at level 3.


----------



## SunDial

Is the payout the same for the coin event as it was for the wishes?


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Is the payout the same for the coin event as it was for the wishes?


1-5: Sparkler Concession
6-30: 20 gems, 2,000 event currency
31-150: 5 gems, 2,000 event currency
151-300: 2,000 event currency

And it drops from there.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> 1-5: Sparkler Concession
> 6-30: 20 gems, 2,000 event currency
> 31-150: 5 gems, 2,000 event currency
> 151-300: 2,000 event currency
> 
> And it drops from there.



Thanks.   Looks like the game is for 6th place.  

Finished in 3rd for the wishes.  Just collected as normal


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Thanks.   Looks like the game is for 6th place.
> 
> Finished in 3rd for the wishes.  Just collected as normal


Right.  This same thing happened with the last mini event.  No one wanted the stupid snow cone stand.  We all went for the gems in the second tier or prizes.


----------



## Pheran

Coin leaderboard wasn't working for me so I restarted the app.  Now it's showing me at the bottom of the leaderboard with 1 coin, which means I got screwed out of nearly the entire initial batch of coins I collected, unless it's going to fix itself.

EDIT: The total corrected itself the next time I got a coin.

Rewards are:

1-5 Sparkler Concession + 2000 dragons
6-30 20 gems + 2000 dragons
31-150 5 gems + 2000 dragons


----------



## mmmears

Ugh.  I accidentally started the coin challenge when I opened the game this morning.  Now I'm in the tough round.    Oh well.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Ugh.  I accidentally started the coin challenge when I opened the game this morning.  Now I'm in the tough round.    Oh well.


You're not alone.  I'm so used to just opening the game and clearing off the check marks and magic that I accidentally hit a coin too.


----------



## McCoy

I normally do fine avoiding the coin attractions, but I always forget which quests I have sent my characters on that might involve coins, and I go through those so quick that I often click one. So far, so good today though, I just have to keep dodging Pluto and Woody for now though.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I normally do fine avoiding the coin attractions, but I always forget which quests I have sent my characters on that might involve coins, and I go through those so quick that I often click one. So far, so good today though, I just have to keep dodging Pluto and Woody for now though.


Woody's coin quest is a 4 hour one, though.  Buzz has one that is only an hour.  You're going with the wrong Toy Story character


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> Woody's coin quest is a 4 hour one, though.  Buzz has one that is only an hour.  You're going with the wrong Toy Story character


I do them both while I am actually trying to collect coins.


----------



## cliscinsky

My son's event just came up stating the event has now ended and has cashed out all his event currency with gems.  The timer at the bottom of the page clearly shows 3 days and 19 hours remaining.   He has lost over 30000 in event currency.   He was close to welcoming Mulan and then the temple, and now won't be able to.  Frustrated to say the least.  Has anyone else had this happen to them yet?


----------



## mydisneyfix

I still can't get Mulan.  Her ears just won't drop! I have every character on quests for her ears possible and I've gone 24 hours without a single ear drop. I only need 4 more.  I'm having bad luck with the chests too. Nothing but a bunch of magic and lamp posts.  Ugh.  I feel like my arm is being twisted to spend gems on the float or lantern ride.  I already bought Mushu. He really should be able to drop ears and not just combs.


----------



## Pheran

cliscinsky said:


> My son's event just came up stating the event has now ended and has cashed out all his event currency with gems.  The timer at the bottom of the page clearly shows 3 days and 19 hours remaining.   He has lost over 30000 in event currency.   He was close to welcoming Mulan and then the temple, and now won't be able to.  Frustrated to say the least.  Has anyone else had this happen to them yet?



That's so obviously broken that you should definitely open a support ticket.


----------



## cliscinsky

There have been a few others now that have had the same issue today that have posted on the Kingdoms Facebook page.  I've opened a ticket through the game.  Not holding out any hope though.  No reply yet, neither from Facebook nor through email.


----------



## supernova

cliscinsky said:


> There have been a few others now that have had the same issue today that have posted on the Kingdoms Facebook page.  I've opened a ticket through the game.  Not holding out any hope though.  No reply yet, neither from Facebook nor through email.


Email is going to take a short while.  They get tons of tickets daily to sort through. Then they have to assess the legit claims from the crazy people. Good luck.


----------



## lmmatooki

I placed 4th in the Wishes event and I'm going to try to stay ranked in the 6-30 one this time, such a huge prize!! My shrine is also built, ready to level up Mulan to 3 but I was dumb and leveled up a 24 hour character so I will have to wait to level her up tomorrow. I have 80/120 of the firecrackers completed so far. I also have 16K of the event currency saved up but I'm hoping I will have a significantly more in the next 3 days. I'm also getting pretty close to reaching 1 million of magic for the first time so that's kind of exciting!


----------



## mrzrich

I personally can't wait to start the "Darby O'Gill and the Little People" event for St. Patrick's Day!

Lol


----------



## lmmatooki

mydisneyfix said:


> I still can't get Mulan.  Her ears just won't drop! I have every character on quests for her ears possible and I've gone 24 hours without a single ear drop. I only need 4 more.  I'm having bad luck with the chests too. Nothing but a bunch of magic and lamp posts.  Ugh.  I feel like my arm is being twisted to spend gems on the float or lantern ride.  I already bought Mushu. He really should be able to drop ears and not just combs.


Sorry to hear that! Keep at it though, you still have a few more days! How many of each item do you have so far?


----------



## chelynnah

littlebearfan said:


> I had a similar thing going on during the Frozen event - I started getting cloth and had no idea what it was for.  I didn't get Minnie until it was over, and I hadn't been playing at Halloween.
> 
> The game allowed me to make Daisy's and Minnie's Halloween costume, but not Mickey's or Goofy's Halloween outfits.  Also, I couldn't make Minnie's Christmas outfit since the event was over - I had hoped it would be available since I was allowed to collect cloth, but no luck on that front!  I don't have Donald yet, so I don't know if it will allow me to get his Halloween outfit or not.
> 
> My best guess is Daisy and Minnie in their Halloween costumes can get items for events, so the game allows people to get them??


For Halloween both Mickey and Goofy's costumes were only available during the event.  Daisy, Donald and Minnie are permanently available.

For Christmas both Mickey and aminnie's costumes were only during the event.  I think I remember seeing the same for this one as well.

So any cloth you've been collecting in between events is going towards Daisy, Minnie and Donald's Halloween costumes


----------



## chelynnah

chelinakp said:


> Thank you, both of you! Due to your advice, I have purchased Pluto and I am excited to see where this brings me!


Make sure to get his house as well once you can afford it.


----------



## Pabirdie

Kenny1113 said:


> How long did it take to get there?


Finally unlocked Pete at level 25 or 26.


----------



## Pabirdie

brandaid said:


> Mike is the first Monsters Inc character you will be able to unlock, and it says to unlock him you "need to complete more Toy Story quests".  So you're going to have to welcome Bo Peep, Sarge, Hamm, and Buzz before Mike will be available.  I have all of them except Buzz right now (working on him) and I still haven't unlocked Mike.  Just keep working on the quests that you have and eventually you'll start unlocking and welcoming more characters.  Is your happiness meter maxed out, because when it is you'll get a 10% increased chance of character collectible drops.


I unlocked Mike somewhere around level 23 , then Sully a couple of levels later.


----------



## chocolatte89

lmmatooki said:


> I placed 4th in the Wishes event and I'm going to try to stay ranked in the 6-30 one this time, such a huge prize!! My shrine is also built, ready to level up Mulan to 3 but I was dumb and leveled up a 24 hour character so I will have to wait to level her up tomorrow. I have 80/120 of the firecrackers completed so far. I also have 16K of the event currency saved up but I'm hoping I will have a significantly more in the next 3 days. I'm also getting pretty close to reaching 1 million of magic for the first time so that's kind of exciting!


It's a delicate balance trying to remain between 6-30 for this event.  Somehow I'm ranked 3 right now... hoping I descend a bit overnight, although a lot can change in 2 days.


----------



## mydisneyfix

lmmatooki said:


> Sorry to hear that! Keep at it though, you still have a few more days! How many of each item do you have so far?


Well my plan worked!!  I figured if I voiced my complaint on here then the higher ups at Gameloft would see and make sure my drops improved.  JK.  Lol!  But finally I am welcoming Mulan!


----------



## SunDial

chocolatte89 said:


> It's a delicate balance trying to remain between 6-30 for this event.  Somehow I'm ranked 3 right now... hoping I descend a bit overnight, although a lot can change in 2 days.



It is delicate balance.  I have not started the coin event yet.  Been farming event currency.  Just sent all the coin characters on their tasks.  Will start collecting in the morning.


----------



## Lana_lol

Hi everyone!
I want to play this game using my laptop (windows 10) but it won't work with Android emulators for win: BlueStacks, Andy and Droid4X. I mostly use BlueStacks but when I try to run this game it just crashes. Any advice? My phone is too old so that's not an option.


----------



## hopemax

Lana_lol said:


> Hi everyone!
> I want to play this game using my laptop (windows 10) but it won't work with Android emulators for win: BlueStacks, Andy and Droid4X. I mostly use BlueStacks but when I try to run this game it just crashes. Any advice? My phone is too old so that's not an option.



The game is available through the Windows store.  Just click your store icon, and search for it.


----------



## SunDial

Another mini game for me.  Try to collect 52,000 event currency in 3 days.  

Aiming for the 40 gem conversion along with the 30 gems from the coin event


----------



## jhart05

What task do you need to finish in order to be able to start collecting things for Mulan?

I'm currently on the Send Shang to the Training Camp to call for Backup task.


----------



## mrzrich

jhart05 said:


> What task do you need to finish in order to be able to start collecting things for Mulan?
> 
> I'm currently on the Send Shang to the Training Camp to call for Backup task.



Is it called "Calling Reinforcements?"  that should do it.


----------



## KPach525

SunDial said:


> Another mini game for me.  Try to collect 52,000 event currency in 3 days.
> 
> Aiming for the 40 gem conversion along with the 30 gems from the coin event


I'm playing the same mini-game, except I need over 60k dragons. Good luck to you!


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> I'm playing the same mini-game, except I need over 60k dragons. Good luck to you!



Good luck to you too!.  I have the 3 characters at levels 6, 5, and 5.  All 3 are ready to level up but I would rather use some of the 7.5 million magic to level up.  So farming continues.   Only half a day playing the coin game I am in 4th.  It will be easy to back into 6th from here.  All coin attractions are ready to be collected if needed to stay up in 6th place.  No characters are on coin missions.


----------



## KPach525

SunDial said:


> Good luck to you too!.  I have the 3 characters at levels 6, 5, and 5.  All 3 are ready to level up but I would rather use some of the 7.5 million magic to level up.  So farming continues.   Only half a day playing the coin game I am in 4th.  It will be easy to back into 6th from here.  All coin attractions are ready to be collected if needed to stay up in 6th place.  No characters are on coin missions.


I am in the exact same boat, I didn't start collecting coins until late this morning, started around 77 and now I've jumped up to 6th place.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Good luck to you too!.  I have the 3 characters at levels 6, 5, and 5.  All 3 are ready to level up but I would rather use some of the 7.5 million magic to level up.  So farming continues.   Only half a day playing the coin game I am in 4th.  It will be easy to back into 6th from here.  All coin attractions are ready to be collected if needed to stay up in 6th place.  No characters are on coin missions.


You don't need to be in 6th place though.  Just not 31.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> You don't need to be in 6th place though.  Just not 31.


I know but I like to play a game within the game within in the game   Adds a little something


----------



## KPach525

Crap I somehow jumped to second place on my leaderboard... and I'm barely collecting


----------



## Araminta18

KPach525 said:


> Crap I somehow jumped to second place on my leaderboard... and I'm barely collecting



Shoot, I wish I had that problem--I'm at 34 on my leaderboard and need to get back in the top 30!!


----------



## lmmatooki

chocolatte89 said:


> It's a delicate balance trying to remain between 6-30 for this event.  Somehow I'm ranked 3 right now... hoping I descend a bit overnight, although a lot can change in 2 days.


I've been at 6 for so long without even trying but finally dropped down to 12 so I hope I'll be okay


----------



## lmmatooki

mydisneyfix said:


> Well my plan worked!!  I figured if I voiced my complaint on here then the higher ups at Gameloft would see and make sure my drops improved.  JK.  Lol!  But finally I am welcoming Mulan!


Congrats!!


----------



## lmmatooki

SunDial said:


> Another mini game for me.  Try to collect 52,000 event currency in 3 days.
> 
> Aiming for the 40 gem conversion along with the 30 gems from the coin event


I'm at 24K right now, not sure if I can make it to 52K at this point..darn


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*when you get a cut scene with Mulan and Li in front of the castle, is that the end of the event storyline? i haven't had a new red task since then, i even leveled up the characters and still nothing...*


----------



## Sandra32

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *when you get a cut scene with Mulan and Li in front of the castle, is that the end of the event storyline? i haven't had a new red task since then, i even leveled up the characters and still nothing...*


I think it is. I had that 3 days ago and no new tasks have appeared (red or yellow) so that must be the end. Just taking my time levelling up these 3 characters... this was a very small storyline x


----------



## mrzrich

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *when you get a cut scene with Mulan and Li in front of the castle, is that the end of the event storyline? i haven't had a new red task since then, i even leveled up the characters and still nothing...*



Yes.  Bookmark this site.  They have walkthroughs of each event.  It is very helpful.

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Is anyone else not getting event quests? I haven't finished welcoming Mulan but even before I got the quest to welcome her I wasn't getting them even though I was levelling the characters up according to the wiki... I kept getting yellow quests instead so I would do them hoping for an event quest but nope... wondering if it's just me or if the quests were finicky to trigger this event. 
Also my drop rate for Mulan has been terrible... it's been 4 or 5 days now.... still need 2 more items.


----------



## brigeet

KPach525 said:


> Crap I somehow jumped to second place on my leaderboard... and I'm barely collecting


It seems like everyone just wants rubys. I was playing from work during my breaks and I'm in first place. I am playing often but not constantly.


----------



## asdowning03

I am so happy with the game right now! Finished the event... in a decent spot for coin event... and got Tower or terror in a gold chest! hoping to spread some luck to others!


----------



## RagdollSally86

I think it was yesterday that I finished the Mulan event quests and my daughter was so excited to catch the little scene in front of the castle, with Mulan and Li Shang! It was also cute that Tinkerbell was flying around the castle for a quest and could be seen in the background of the little scene. =)


----------



## RagdollSally86

Oh yes, just remembered! The other day, while looking at Mulan pieces for an upgrade, my daughter asked what Chi Lang's pieces looked like! Lol! I asked if she meant Li Shang, and she giggled yes. She forgot his name for a moment, and we joke about it from now on. Lol


----------



## maxsmom

New to this game. So I assume when the Milan event is over you can no longer get her or anything else from it, correct?  At this rate it's going to take 10 days to get her. I got 2 of her hats today. My first day trying to get her. Do the characters stay at the level they are? Thanks.


----------



## Maine25

Hi guys, new to the game and cant figure out how to send mickey to philarmagic? Anyone knows?


----------



## PrincessP

RagdollSally86 said:


> Oh yes, just remembered! The other day, while looking at Mulan pieces for an upgrade, my daughter asked what Chi Lang's pieces looked like! Lol! I asked if she meant Li Shang, and she giggled yes. She forgot his name for a moment, and we joke about it from now on. Lol



So sweet!  It is fun to enjoy the Disney Magic inside your mini park while you cannot be at the real one.  



maxsmom said:


> New to this game. So I assume when the Milan event is over you can no longer get her or anything else from it, correct?  At this rate it's going to take 10 days to get her. I got 2 of her hats today. My first day trying to get her. Do the characters stay at the level they are? Thanks.



True. The event characters and attractions will no longer be available once the event is over, even if you are in the midst of earning them. If you are VERY close to Mulan at the end, take screen shots of the tokens, etc you have earned toward her.  Then send a message to Gameloft via customer care and/or help showing your progress. They "might" credit her to you. 

You can keep leveling characters up even after the event is over. 

Characters will likely be available by some other means in the future. They recently "rereleased" The Incredibles characters by allowing you to purchase special chests with your earned gems. It was a gamble....one chest cost 60 gems. Could get a character, an attraction, or a bench. 




Maine25 said:


> Hi guys, new to the game and cant figure out how to send mickey to philarmagic? Anyone knows?



My Mickey is off on a task so I cannot see all of his options and cannot remember if there is a task that sends him to Philharmagic. Maybe a musical date with Minnie?  Once you receive more characters and level your characters up more, a number of additional tasks wil become available to your characters. Right now, you may not have the option of sending him to Philharmagic.


----------



## 2010_Bride

maxsmom said:


> New to this game. So I assume when the Milan event is over you can no longer get her or anything else from it, correct?  At this rate it's going to take 10 days to get her. I got 2 of her hats today. My first day trying to get her. Do the characters stay at the level they are? Thanks.



Yes, you have to have Mulan welcomed in order to keep her. If you are still working on collecting tokens for her, that won't do you any good - she will disappear. My advice is to collect tokens right up until a couple of hours before the event ends. Then go to Mulan's screen showing the tokens you have earned and click the "buy" button and see how many gems it takes to purchase the rest of the tokens. I had to do this with Syndrome during the Incredibles event. I still needed about three tokens and it was maybe 50 gems or so. If you have the gems, it's an option for you. 
Make sure to leave yourself enough time once you click "buy" to welcome Mulan before the event ends. It takes two hours to welcome her, so leave yourself enough time. 
FYI - you can click the "buy" button and the game will show you the gems needed, but you still have the option to spend the gems or not. It doesn't automatically buy the character


----------



## mrzrich

Maine25 said:


> Hi guys, new to the game and cant figure out how to send mickey to philarmagic? Anyone knows?



Main storyline walk through 

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough


----------



## hopemax

Maine25 said:


> Hi guys, new to the game and cant figure out how to send mickey to philarmagic? Anyone knows?



In general, if you aren't sure what to do... Click on the character icon in the list of quests in the lower left. It should then list the task that needs to perform at the top of the task list and the font will be a different color, then select that task. If you need to build something or level up a character, that task will have a lock and it will say something like "build Philharmagic" or "Mickey Level 3."


----------



## mrzrich

Any idea what the gem pay out will be for this event's currency?  Since the event was shorter, I have less currency than I have had for other events.   I want to have enough for the maximum pay out, but if I have surplus, I'd like to level up my event characters one more time.


----------



## Princess4

2010_Bride said:


> Yes, you have to have Mulan welcomed in order to keep her. If you are still working on collecting tokens for her, that won't do you any good - she will disappear. My advice is to collect tokens right up until a couple of hours before the event ends. Then go to Mulan's screen showing the tokens you have earned and click the "buy" button and see how many gems it takes to purchase the rest of the tokens. I had to do this with Syndrome during the Incredibles event. I still needed about three tokens and it was maybe 50 gems or so. If you have the gems, it's an option for you.
> Make sure to leave yourself enough time once you click "buy" to welcome Mulan before the event ends. It takes two hours to welcome her, so leave yourself enough time.
> FYI - you can click the "buy" button and the game will show you the gems needed, but you still have the option to spend the gems or not. It doesn't automatically buy the character


If you buy items I think it bypasses the welcome time not sure but check and see if it skips the timer to welcome or not good luck all


----------



## DoreyAdore

mrzrich said:


> Any idea what the gem pay out will be for this event's currency?  Since the event was shorter, I have less currency than I have had for other events.   I want to have enough for the maximum pay out, but if I have surplus, I'd like to level up my event characters one more time.


If the conversion is the same as the last events it'll be 2000 per gem with a max of 40 gems (80,000 event currency). I don't think I'll be able to get to 80K by tomorrow. I'm at 62,000 right now.


----------



## mrzrich

DoreyAdore said:


> If the conversion is the same as the last events it'll be 2000 per gem with a max of 40 gems (80,000 event currency). I don't think I'll be able to get to 80K by tomorrow. I'm at 62,000 right now.



Yeah I'm only at 53,000.  Never had so little at the end of an event before.  I have always maxed out in the past


----------



## jamieonthefly

Have you ever had a hidden chest that you could just NOT find? I keep searching, but I can't find it anywhere! Any hints re: unusual/rare hiding spots?


----------



## Pheran

jamieonthefly said:


> Have you ever had a hidden chest that you could just NOT find? I keep searching, but I can't find it anywhere! Any hints re: unusual/rare hiding spots?



There are definitely some weird areas they can be in.  For example, the little grassy area just to the right of the Space Mountain entrance, or way back in the corner in shadow underneath the edge of Tomorrowland.


----------



## Sixty-something

jamieonthefly said:


> Have you ever had a hidden chest that you could just NOT find? I keep searching, but I can't find it anywhere! Any hints re: unusual/rare hiding spots?



Another hard to spot - behind a bush just to the left of the parade opening. I could only see maybe a quarter of the chest.


----------



## hopemax

jamieonthefly said:


> Have you ever had a hidden chest that you could just NOT find? I keep searching, but I can't find it anywhere! Any hints re: unusual/rare hiding spots?



In front of the little houses in Fantasyland, especially the ones right behind the Castle, on the purple Mickey Gear platforms in Tomorrowland, under the arches of the train tressal at the back of the park


----------



## lmmatooki

RagdollSally86 said:


> I think it was yesterday that I finished the Mulan event quests and my daughter was so excited to catch the little scene in front of the castle, with Mulan and Li Shang! It was also cute that Tinkerbell was flying around the castle for a quest and could be seen in the background of the little scene. =)


The same thing happened to me with Tinker Bell!


----------



## lmmatooki

Ended the Coin Event in 12th place! Woo! Finished all Mulan quests, surprisingly, as well! I also have almost 39K of event currency which kind of stinks that I won't get a lot of gems for it.


----------



## AlohaBerry

A little late to ask this but... I don't know what a "red" Mulan quest looks like. I have lots of "yellow" ones (yellow writing in red banner). Can someone post a pic of it? OR do you mean that the "red" ones are the ones with white writing in a red banner?

I've been avoiding the long many hour quests because I didn't get Mulan until 2 days ago and feared running out of time. I have Mulan at level 4, Li Shang at level 5, and Mushu at level 5. I have all the concessions and decorations and the buildings. Pretty different from my Frozen experience where I ended up with only Anna, Troll Knoll and Arendelle Castle. I've spent some dough on this event a few times once because of a dumb error- don't upgrade Sarge for 14 hours (+/-) when you are one Mulan hat away from getting her! (So... Boom! Sarge, welcome to level 9 in 10 seconds flat and the cost of a bunch of gems (bought on sale)). Then I had to hasten Mulan through her upgrade - (what's a few more gems?) since I had to be away from the game for a long while at work and needed her to be able to do more quests. And I had to buy Mushu because, well, he's cute.

Thanks for all the ideas and help on this board!

PS I started on Thanksgiving 2016, am currently at level 31, still no Zurg and I just welcomed Pete. No Rapunzel or Aurora etc. I have all (that are allowed by level 31) but the Sword in the Stone and Mad Tea Party attractions. And I had to store Princess Fairytale Hall due to lack of space (it only yields 13.75 magic/hour so... who cares). I love how my magic bank is so fast to fill now! Those attractions bring in the magic! So here I am trogging along.... Hi ho hi ho, it's off to the game I go.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *when you get a cut scene with Mulan and Li in front of the castle, is that the end of the event storyline? i haven't had a new red task since then, i even leveled up the characters and still nothing...*


yes that's the end of the storyline/event.


----------



## hopemax

Red vs yellow quests refer to the background color of the character avatar that shows up in the bottom left  corner. During the Frozen event the limited time event quests had a blue background.


----------



## supernova

RagdollSally86 said:


> I think it was yesterday that I finished the Mulan event quests and my daughter was so excited to catch the little scene in front of the castle, with Mulan and Li Shang! It was also cute that Tinkerbell was flying around the castle for a quest and could be seen in the background of the little scene. =)





lmmatooki said:


> The same thing happened to me with Tinker Bell!


I'm sure Tinkerbell was built into the animation, regardless if she was on a quest or not.  I can't see them customizing something as simple as a 10-second throw-away animation based on where characters are in the game... ?


----------



## maxsmom

2010_Bride said:


> Yes, you have to have Mulan welcomed in order to keep her. If you are still working on collecting tokens for her, that won't do you any good - she will disappear. My advice is to collect tokens right up until a couple of hours before the event ends. Then go to Mulan's screen showing the tokens you have earned and click the "buy" button and see how many gems it takes to purchase the rest of the tokens. I had to do this with Syndrome during the Incredibles event. I still needed about three tokens and it was maybe 50 gems or so. If you have the gems, it's an option for you.
> Make sure to leave yourself enough time once you click "buy" to welcome Mulan before the event ends. It takes two hours to welcome her, so leave yourself enough time.
> FYI - you can click the "buy" button and the game will show you the gems needed, but you still have the option to spend the gems or not. It doesn't automatically buy the character


I have more than enough event coins. I cannot get her hat ears to drop. I keep getting Li Shang's.  I was doing good on the combs but today those stopped dropping also. I have 11/20 combs and only 7/20 ear hats. They just aren't dropping. 

What does happen w/ all the event currency when the event is over?


----------



## hopemax

maxsmom said:


> I have more than enough event coins. I cannot get her hat ears to drop. I keep getting Li Shang's.  I was doing good on the combs but today those stopped dropping also. I have 11/20 combs and only 7/20 ear hats. They just aren't dropping.
> 
> What does happen w/ all the event currency when the event is over?



Event currency converts to gems. 2000 = 1 gem. 

Major tip for welcoming event characters...don't level anyone up while you are waiting to Welcome someone new . Li Shang's tokens are uncommon while Mulan's are rare which means if a task could drop either, Li Shang have a greater probability to drop. You have to remove the option of his tokens dropped by collecting all of them needed for the next level and NOT leveling him up.


----------



## maxsmom

hopemax said:


> Event currency converts to gems. 2000 = 1 gem.
> 
> Major tip for welcoming event characters...don't level anyone up while you are waiting to Welcome someone new . Li Shang's tokens are uncommon while Mulan's are rare which means if a task could drop either, Li Shang have a greater probability to drop. You have to remove the option of his tokens dropped by collecting all of them needed for the next level and NOT leveling him up.


Wow, that makes perfect sense. Just wish I would have known that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RagdollSally86

supernova said:


> I'm sure Tinkerbell was built into the animation, regardless if she was on a quest or not.  I can't see them customizing something as simple as a 10-second throw-away animation based on where characters are in the game... ?


Just watched the same end video on someone's YouTube post, and there was no Tinkerbell flying around her castle. It was a cool end to the event, though. =)


----------



## Hope Loneheart

anyone manage to max out their event currency yet? going to bed with only 63k


----------



## supernova

RagdollSally86 said:


> Just watched the same end video on someone's YouTube post, and there was no Tinkerbell flying around her castle. It was a cool end to the event, though. =)


I miss the random animated clips thrown in.  They were great as I was playing the game, but then they dried up once there was nothing to do.  Don't think they did anything for a few of these most recent events, either.


----------



## aussiebill10

63k is pretty good for shorter event than frozen was I'm pushing towards 50k with 3 hrs to go
Some of the tasks really poor payment especially the 6 hr ones if had time would keep doing 6/8 min ones for one hour way better than 2/4 hr returns


----------



## supernova

Hope Loneheart said:


> anyone manage to max out their event currency yet? going to bed with only 63k


I probably would have come closer had I not been continually leveling characters up.


----------



## Kewz1

supernova said:


> I'm sure Tinkerbell was built into the animation, regardless if she was on a quest or not.  I can't see them customizing something as simple as a 10-second throw-away animation based on where characters are in the game... ?



I had Prince Charming welcoming guests when the Mulan quest was
completed. He could be seen from the shoulders up behind them waving. It was actually rather funny.


----------



## KPach525

I managed to end with 60k for 30 gems. I could have got another 2 gems but decided to buy one blossom bench (because surprisingly they weren't in the chests) and 2 festival lanterns before they were gone.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Hope Loneheart said:


> anyone manage to max out their event currency yet? going to bed with only 63k


I finished with just over 70K so 35 gems. I'm happy with that.


----------



## maxsmom

Well that stunk. Not sure how you all got so much stuff. I never did get everything I needed for Milan to drop. I still needed 3 combs and 7 mouse ear hats. I kept getting Li Shamg's mouse ear hats. This was my 1st event. I now know I should have left him maxed out and not leveled him up. Bummed I didn't get Mulan. I needed like 300+ gems to buy her out. I haven't even earned 200 gems since I started playing. I haven't been playing very long. Oh well.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i just got a pop-up saying  The Mulan Event was extended, to help with the finishing touches... but nothing switched back from when it "ended" anyone else have this happen?*


----------



## AlohaBerry

hopemax said:


> Red vs yellow quests refer to the background color of the character avatar that shows up in the bottom left  corner. During the Frozen event the limited time event quests had a blue background.



thank you! when the next event happens I may have more of a clue. LOL!!


----------



## Ariel 007

I got that pop up also but I have everything and everyone from the event so I don't see anything changing back.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i just got a pop-up saying  The Mulan Event was extended, to help with the finishing touches... but nothing switched back from when it "ended" anyone else have this happen?*



I didn't get this pop up and my game has gone back to normal. However I finished the event two days ago?


----------



## Pheran

maxsmom said:


> Well that stunk. Not sure how you all got so much stuff. I never did get everything I needed for Milan to drop. I still needed 3 combs and 7 mouse ear hats. I kept getting Li Shamg's mouse ear hats. This was my 1st event. I now know I should have left him maxed out and not leveled him up. Bummed I didn't get Mulan. I needed like 300+ gems to buy her out. I haven't even earned 200 gems since I started playing. I haven't been playing very long. Oh well.



If you haven't been playing very long then you likely don't have all the characters that we do, which means we can run more missions in parallel than you can, thus yielding more items.


----------



## Pheran

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i just got a pop-up saying  The Mulan Event was extended, to help with the finishing touches... but nothing switched back from when it "ended" anyone else have this happen?*



Err what?  My event ended this morning on schedule.  I had finished the whole event though.


----------



## tweeter

DoreyAdore said:


> I finished with just over 70K so 35 gems. I'm happy with that.



I just managed to get 56K for 28 gems. I was upgrading the characters, or I would have had more. I had Mushu at level 7, Li Shang are level 6 and Mulan at 5. All three had all their tokens and were ready to upgrade but I started working on event currency.

Now that the event is over, Mulan's token count went up. At least for her to get to level 6, her comb count and ear hat count went from 10 to 13.


----------



## mmmears

My event ended this morning.  I managed to get the 40 gems.  LiShang is in the middle of leveling up, and I had Mulan and Mushu ready to be leveled up.  Mushu still is (so it looks like the counts didn't move us, while Mulan at L7 now needs a two more of each item).


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Pheran said:


> Err what?  My event ended this morning on schedule.  I had finished the whole event though.



*i finished the event as well, so i was pretty confused when i got the pop up. i wish i would have screen shot it before clicking okay  i checked the FB page to see if they announced it there but all i found was a LOT of complaints from people unable to complete it, so it would make sense for them to extend.*


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I didn't get the extension but I did finish the event. 25 gems, not bad. Probably shouldn't have rushed leveling up but I did get all 3 Mulan characters to level 9 so at least they are almost done.


----------



## mrzrich

So Chip and Dale are listed on the DMK wiki page and you can follow the links to see their quests.

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Mickey_and_Friends


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i just got a pop-up saying  The Mulan Event was extended, to help with the finishing touches... but nothing switched back from when it "ended" anyone else have this happen?*


 


Ariel 007 said:


> I got that pop up also but I have everything and everyone from the event so I don't see anything changing back.


I'm really glad now that I kept working to level up the Mulan characters.  Now that the event has ended, only Mulan characters, along with Mickey and Minnie in their Lunar costumes, are producing tokens.  The rest of the characters are now useless towards bring the three Mulan characters towards level 10.  Ugh.  Going to be a long haul from here.


----------



## mshanson3121

I got the pop up too, but then another one immediately after saying the event had ended. So glitch on their end somewhere. 

What will be next do you think? Will we get a Valentine's Day event?


----------



## hopemax

IOS game - managed 32 gems.  Li Shang and Mushu got to level 8 and both have all their tokens collected to go to 9 (Mushu is upgrading now).  Mulan is at level 6.

Windows game - 27 gems.  Li Shang and Mushu got to level 7, Li Shang has the tokens to go to 8 but Donald is upgrading to 10 now, Mulan to level 6.

I even managed to collect enough gems to get the Lantern Attraction in my IOS game.  But hopefully, there won't be another event too soon because now my gem count is low.


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> I'm really glad now that I kept working to level up the Mulan characters.  Now that the event has ended, only Mulan characters, along with Mickey and Minnie in their Lunar costumes, are producing tokens.  The rest of the characters are now useless towards bring the three Mulan characters towards level 10.  Ugh.  Going to be a long haul from here.


Goofy can get Li Shang's ears and Bo Peep can get Mushu's Great Stone Dragon as well, but yes, much more difficult.


----------



## DoreyAdore

tweeter said:


> I just managed to get 56K for 28 gems. I was upgrading the characters, or I would have had more. I had Mushu at level 7, Li Shang are level 6 and Mulan at 5. All three had all their tokens and were ready to upgrade but I started working on event currency.
> 
> Now that the event is over, Mulan's token count went up. At least for her to get to level 6, her comb count and ear hat count went from 10 to 13.


I managed to get Mushu to 9 and Mulan and Shang to 7. I'm glad the token amounts didn't jump by too much. Heck, I still need to get Hans to 9 and 10 as well.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> Goofy can get Li Shang's ears and Bo Peep can get Mushu's Great Stone Dragon as well, but yes, much more difficult.


Wow.  Neither of those are showing up for me.  Although I think I am maxed out on those two items for the time being.


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> I got the pop up too, but then another one immediately after saying the event had ended. So glitch on their end somewhere.
> 
> What will be next do you think? Will we get a Valentine's Day event?


If so then they had better hurry. One week and a day away!


----------



## Quellman

The chipmunks will pop up for st patricks day or easter tasks. - just a guess.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

maxsmom said:


> Well that stunk. Not sure how you all got so much stuff. I never did get everything I needed for Milan to drop. I still needed 3 combs and 7 mouse ear hats. I kept getting Li Shamg's mouse ear hats. This was my 1st event. I now know I should have left him maxed out and not leveled him up. Bummed I didn't get Mulan. I needed like 300+ gems to buy her out. I haven't even earned 200 gems since I started playing. I haven't been playing very long. Oh well.



I've been playing since September I think... just before the nightmare before Christmas event happened. I have not been able to finish events. At least this time I got all the characters (although it took 4 days to get Mulan) and the buildings but my quests weren't triggering. I can't figure out how people manage to get event characters fully levelled up before it's over. My frozen ones are still on level 4-6. And I go on quite a bit... I'm on mat leave right now and we've been snowed in the past week so I've been checking the game quite a bit (more than with frozen since I love mulan and liked them choosing her).


----------



## DoreyAdore

Quellman said:


> The chipmunks will pop up for st patricks day or easter tasks. - just a guess.


It would have been ironic to introduce them on Groundhog Day.


----------



## maxsmom

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> I've been playing since September I think... just before the nightmare before Christmas event happened. I have not been able to finish events. At least this time I got all the characters (although it took 4 days to get Mulan) and the buildings but my quests weren't triggering. I can't figure out how people manage to get event characters fully levelled up before it's over. My frozen ones are still on level 4-6. And I go on quite a bit... I'm on mat leave right now and we've been snowed in the past week so I've been checking the game quite a bit (more than with frozen since I love mulan and liked them choosing her).


This was my 1st event. I didn't have a strategy other than I noticed the shorter times to complete things gave more coins. Then I figured I shouldn't level up other characters that could take time away from earning event stuff. Other than that I had no clue.


----------



## supernova

maxsmom said:


> This was my 1st event. I didn't have a strategy other than I noticed the shorter times to complete things gave more coins. Then I figured I shouldn't level up other characters that could take time away from earning event stuff. Other than that I had no clue.


And now, unfortunately, it's going to take three times as long to level up characters, with only a select few offering Mulan tokens.


----------



## Huck Finn

Super happy to be new DVC member!  Taking all 6 kids (5 teenagers) down to WDW in 2 wks.  Know the parks pretty well, but any secret advice from anyone about what we HAVE to do?


----------



## Pheran

Huck Finn said:


> Super happy to be new DVC member!  Taking all 6 kids (5 teenagers) down to WDW in 2 wks.  Know the parks pretty well, but any secret advice from anyone about what we HAVE to do?



Sorry but you are in the wrong thread, this one is about a video game.


----------



## txlibrarian

Huck Finn said:


> Super happy to be new DVC member!  Taking all 6 kids (5 teenagers) down to WDW in 2 wks.  Know the parks pretty well, but any secret advice from anyone about what we HAVE to do?


Visit the Top of the World Lounge at the Contemporary Resort available only for DVC members.


----------



## Huck Finn

Pheran said:


> Sorry but you are in the wrong thread, this one is about a video game.



I know...I just see everyone with banners about all the times they've been to WDW.  I'm here for the game and play it regularly, but the type of folks who are here are detailed and leave no stone unturned...EXACTLY the kind of people who WOULD know the best tricks!


----------



## SunDial

txlibrarian said:


> Visit the Top of the World Lounge at the Contemporary Resort available only for DVC members.



The top of  the Contemporary is open to all those that have reservations, DVC or not.  Top of Bay Lake Tower is only DVC.


----------



## lmmatooki

RagdollSally86 said:


> Just watched the same end video on someone's YouTube post, and there was no Tinkerbell flying around her castle. It was a cool end to the event, though. =)


Yeah because my Tinkerbell was on the same quest, guess we are the lucky ones!


----------



## lmmatooki

Late to post the gems I earned for event currency but I ended up getting 23 gems which I'm happy with! Happy the event is over for now though, now back to leveling up characters. I'm also about to hit 1mil potions for the first time! (is it sad that is the only thing I have to look forward to right now in the game? lol)


----------



## Bettie

Does anyone know anything more about when we will see Chip and Dale?


----------



## Acer

I have been trying to get one Pete hat for 3 days. Holy cow, hardest pull ever. Does not look like I can advance my storyline until I get Pete.


----------



## Quellman

Acer said:


> I have been trying to get one Pete hat for 3 days. Holy cow, hardest pull ever. Does not look like I can advance my storyline until I get Pete.


Keep chugging along, you'll get him welcomed soon enough!  Plus, you haven't gotten to Donald yet. Those tokens are 100% evil.


----------



## Quellman

Question:  I'f im trying to max out all my characters, do I level them all up as soon as I can or do I only do one at a time or what?  I want to try and get them up to 10 so I don't have anything else to do until it becomes time for events or new main stories.


----------



## Didymus

Quellman said:


> Question:  I'f im trying to max out all my characters, do I level them all up as soon as I can or do I only do one at a time or what?  I want to try and get them up to 10 so I don't have anything else to do until it becomes time for events or new main stories.



Level up!!! Sometimes levelling a character up will trigger more of the story.


----------



## Princess4

Quellman said:


> Question:  I'f im trying to max out all my characters, do I level them all up as soon as I can or do I only do one at a time or what?  I want to try and get them up to 10 so I don't have anything else to do until it becomes time for events or new main stories.


i would start with the shortest first and do long ones overnight.  also if we know an event is coming stop and max out tokens so they are not available when the new event is here good luck!


----------



## Quellman

Princess4 said:


> i would start with the shortest first and do long ones overnight.  also if we know an event is coming stop and max out tokens so they are not available when the new event is here good luck!



So it seems upgrade them as soon as possible to maximize collecting tokens.  This obviously is not the case for new players who need to control their upgrading of characters in order to conserve magic for land purchases etc.


----------



## mmmears

Once I was done with the main storyline and had plenty of magic, I just leveled them up whenever they were ready.  Some items come easily compared to others (so Donald was one of the last to get to L10).  At least it gives you something to work on while waiting for more updates.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm working on levelling up the characters.  I'm currently trying to welcome Aurora and Donald. is there particular characters that would be best to level up? Toy Story? Monsters? They are all at about level 5.


----------



## Quellman

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm working on levelling up the characters.  I'm currently trying to welcome Aurora and Donald. is there particular characters that would be best to level up? Toy Story? Monsters? They are all at about level 5.


Toy Story.  Ham is worth 20 gems once at level 10.  The Toy Story characters also seem to have more token drops than the Monsters Incs folks.  In fact, Roz doesn't offer much at high levels at all. They were one of the last groups of mine to upgrade.  I'm just now working on upgrading all the event characters.


----------



## Acer

Fireworks event. Im going to do my best to wait until tomorrow to start


----------



## Quellman

Acer said:


> Fireworks event. Im going to do my best to wait until tomorrow to start


Is it available for all players or just those who were eligible for the Mulan event?


----------



## chocolatte89

Acer said:


> Fireworks event. Im going to do my best to wait until tomorrow to start


Accidentally just started this event while trying to collect my morning potions. Anyone know how often the fireworks appear? It seems like they are coming in groups of 8.


----------



## Acer

Quellman said:


> Is it available for all players or just those who were eligible for the Mulan event?


Not sure. Sorry


----------



## Pheran

Acer said:


> Fireworks event. Im going to do my best to wait until tomorrow to start



I was trying that and it lasted for about 5 minutes until I accidentally hit one.


----------



## Quellman

Pheran said:


> I was trying that and it lasted for about 5 minutes until I accidentally hit one.


That stinks. whats the refresh on it? an hour?


----------



## Pheran

Quellman said:


> That stinks. whats the refresh on it? an hour?



It's been over an hour and I still have nothing, so I'm thinking 2-hour refresh.


----------



## mmmears

I hate when that happens ^^ (accidentally starting the challenge right away).  It usually happens to me (and still might).


----------



## Nan89

Pheran said:


> I was trying that and it lasted for about 5 minutes until I accidentally hit one.


Just wondering..what's the benefit of holding off on starting the collection process?


----------



## mrzrich

Nan89 said:


> Just wondering..what's the benefit of holding off on starting the collection process?



You are not playing against the whole world.  You are playing against a few thousand people who start the challenge around the same time as you.  In theory the people starting the contest on the first day are the most competitive players.  Most people who start the game on day 2 or 3 are less frequent players.  Many of us have found that if we hold off joining the contest for a few days, coming out in the top tier is quite easy.


----------



## Nan89

mrzrich said:


> You are not playing against the whole world.  You are playing against a few thousand people who start the challenge around the same time as you.  In theory the people starting the contest on the first day are the most competitive players.  Most people who start the game on day 2 or 3 are less frequent players.  Many of us have found that if we hold off joining the contest for a few days, coming out in the top tier is quite easy.


Ahh okay. Thank you for the detailed explanation!!


----------



## Pheran

Event pattern is confirmed at 8 per 2 hours.


----------



## empresslilly

Pheran said:


> Event pattern is confirmed at 8 per 2 hours.


Thank you!


----------



## Acer

Dont you just love kids and a snow day.

Dad, I checked your kingdoms and got your firecrackers
Me: thanks kid. Kicks rock

He didnt even get all 8.


----------



## mrzrich

Acer said:


> Dont you just love kids and a snow day.
> 
> Dad, I checked your kingdoms and got your firecrackers
> Me: thanks kid. Kicks rock
> 
> He didnt even get all 8.



Oh, bless his heart.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So, there are four players at the top of my leaderboard who have a score of 9. They've all had that score for over an hour. Are the game designers throwing us a curve ball by having 9 fire crackers at a time instead of 8?


----------



## lmmatooki

Acer said:


> Fireworks event. Im going to do my best to wait until tomorrow to start


Same here, it's going to be difficult to not click on them


----------



## Didymus

Valentine's sale starts tomorrow...something to do with the Incredibles...


----------



## Pheran

Didymus said:


> Valentine's event starts tomorrow...something to do with the Incredibles...



It says it's a sale, not an event.


----------



## SunDial

For those that have started, what are the tier awards?


----------



## Pheran

SunDial said:


> For those that have started, what are the tier awards?



Tapping Firecrackers
10 - 1000 magic
35 - 10 happiness, 2500 magic
125 - 10 happiness, 3 gems
250 - Frozone's Sno-Cone

Leaderboard
1-5 5000 magic, 25 gems
6-10 5000 magic, 10 gems
11-25 4000 magic, 5 gems


----------



## chocolatte89

SunDial said:


> For those that have started, what are the tier awards?



Rank 1-5: 5,000 magic and 25 gems
Rank 6-10: 5,000 magic and 10 gems
Rank 11-25: 4,000 magic and 5 gems
Rank 26-275: 4,000 magic
Rank 276-750: 2,500 magic
Rank 751-2500: 1,500 magic

There's also mini event rewards you can earn for collecting a certain amount of firecrackers:

10: 1,000 magic
35: 10 smileys (happiness) and 2,500 potions
125: 10 smileys and 3 gems
250: Frozone's Sno-Cone


----------



## SunDial

Pheran said:


> Tapping Firecrackers
> 10 - 1000 magic
> 35 - 10 happiness, 2500 magic
> 125 - 10 happiness, 3 gems
> 250 - Frozone's Sno-Cone
> 
> Leaderboard
> 1-5 5000 magic, 25 gems
> 6-10 5000 magic, 10 gems
> 11-25 4000 magic, 5 gems





chocolatte89 said:


> Rank 1-5: 5,000 magic and 25 gems
> Rank 6-10: 5,000 magic and 10 gems
> Rank 11-25: 4,000 magic and 5 gems
> Rank 26-275: 4,000 magic
> Rank 276-750: 2,500 magic
> Rank 751-2500: 1,500 magic
> 
> There's also mini event rewards you can earn for collecting a certain amount of firecrackers:
> 
> 10: 1,000 magic
> 35: 10 smileys (happiness) and 2,500 potions
> 125: 10 smileys and 3 gems
> 250: Frozone's Sno-Cone



Thanks for the info.  Probably start playing this evening after work


----------



## supernova

Didymus said:


> Valentine's sale starts tomorrow...something to do with the Incredibles...


Hopefully it has something to do with the parade float.  That damn thing has been grayed out since June.


----------



## heatherking06

I have the option to welcome Cinderella but to get her I have have 21,950 magic. She is in my quest list so now I feel like I need to get her. Has anyone gotten her or have any suggestions on how to earn more magic points that won't take me forever to do this. If I only use my magic points to open Cinderella I wouldn't be able to have parades, level-up characters, or anything and that'll still take forever to get that many points.


----------



## KPach525

heatherking06 said:


> I have the option to welcome Cinderella but to get her I have have 21,950 magic. She is in my quest list so now I feel like I need to get her. Has anyone gotten her or have any suggestions on how to earn more magic points that won't take me forever to do this. If I only use my magic points to open Cinderella I wouldn't be able to have parades, level-up characters, or anything and that'll still take forever to get that many points.


Welcome Cinderella now, and always level up when you can. Then send all available characters on their 60 minute tasks, you'll be surprised how quickly your magic will recoup. Also as mentioned many times, a concession farm will help earn magic quickly.


----------



## chelynnah

heatherking06 said:


> I have the option to welcome Cinderella but to get her I have have 21,950 magic. She is in my quest list so now I feel like I need to get her. Has anyone gotten her or have any suggestions on how to earn more magic points that won't take me forever to do this. If I only use my magic points to open Cinderella I wouldn't be able to have parades, level-up characters, or anything and that'll still take forever to get that many points.


Cinderella isnt central to the main storyline, so don't stress about welcoming her.  Though if you can, definitely start sending characters on hourly quests during the day if you are able to collect often (as said above). Your magic will build up faster


----------



## Pheran

Didymus said:


> Valentine's sale starts tomorrow...something to do with the Incredibles...



It's 5 Incredibles chests and the Incredibles float for $9.99.  Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Ariel 007

So I got the Incredibiles deal Float + 5 chests..... ALL 5 chests had the same Tribute to Heros statue, lol but at least I got the float!


----------



## Pheran

Ariel 007 said:


> So I got the Incredibiles deal Float + 5 chests..... ALL 5 chests had the same Tribute to Heros statue, lol but at least I got the float!



Ouch, that is awful.

I also noticed that the Incredibles chests are back, in case anyone else wants to risk 60 gems on getting a statue or bench.


----------



## Acer

If decorations were not in those chests, I would have no problem dropping the 10 bucks. But I dont wait two statues and a bench


----------



## Arpo Z

Re: starting late, does anyone know whether leaderboard assignment is delayed if you play offline? For example, if I were to go offline right after the event started, click firecrackers regularly for a day or two while continually staying offline, and then finally go back online after building up my totals, would I end up on a leaderboard with folks who started right away, or folks who started around the time I went back online?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## go oilers go

DoreyAdore said:


> So, there are four players at the top of my leaderboard who have a score of 9. They've all had that score for over an hour. Are the game designers throwing us a curve ball by having 9 fire crackers at a time instead of 8?


I just started the event, and my first batch of firecrackers gave me 9, weird...


----------



## lmmatooki

Bought one of the chests and got the snow cone concession..I already have 3 but oh well. I'm going to debate on buying any others, I still need some stuff. In other news, I hit 1 million potions today!


----------



## AlohaBerry

So happy. Gold chest yielded the Hollywood Tower of Terror! Didn't expect that. Second happy thought: just got Aurora's Spinning Wheel that yields 75 magic an hour!
Happy!


----------



## adobda

I took advantage of the promo because I don't have any of the Incredibles items yet and in my chests I got the Incredibles house, obstacle course ride, Syndrome's ring ride, Mrs. Incredible, and Syndrome. I'm pleased with the purchase!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Im considering buying the promo for The Incredibles. I'd be happy with the Parade Float and I need three characters and two rides. I just don't want more benches.....


----------



## Didymus

Is anyone else getting fabric pieces from gold chests again?


----------



## Kewz1

I bought the Incredibles chests and float. Picked up Violet, theenrgy


adobda said:


> I took advantage of the promo because I don't have any of the Incredibles items yet and in my chests I got the Incredibles house, obstacle course ride, Syndrome's ring ride, Mrs. Incredible, and Syndrome. I'm pleased with the purchase!



I got Violet, their house, Syndrome's Rings, Omnidroid City, and a statue. I too am very pleased!


----------



## tortilla24

I didn't buy into the promo but opened 1 chest last time (got a statue) and 3 this time (got THREE statues). I only need syndrome


----------



## chelynnah

Didymus said:


> Is anyone else getting fabric pieces from gold chests again?


Not for me.  Have you recently welcomed a character that has a costume waiting like Donald maybe?


----------



## toinettec

Arpo Z said:


> Re: starting late, does anyone know whether leaderboard assignment is delayed if you play offline? For example, if I were to go offline right after the event started, click firecrackers regularly for a day or two while continually staying offline, and then finally go back online after building up my totals, would I end up on a leaderboard with folks who started right away, or folks who started around the time I went back online?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



I'm not 100% either way on this one, but I'm inclined to say that your leaderboard is based on your start time, offline or online.  I've seen the people with a dozen collects poppng up on leaderboards where the rest of us have one, so I tried it once, myself, collecting offline for about a day.  I wound up near the top of the leaderboard, but that's actually nothing unusual for me anyway, and the rest of the top 50 below me were not as far behind as all that, and the level of competition was about what I would expect for having started a day earlier.  I've also seen pop-ups who I believe must have started early and played offline the whole time, to pop up at the last moment, seemingly in hopes that the apparent lack of competition would make the rest of the top leaders more slack and essentially allowing them to snipe in, which has sometimes worked out for them, and sometimes not.  All of this is interesting, if true, because it could mean that leaderboards don't have a set number where they "fill up" before a new one starts, and it might be that the earliest leaderboards are the most competitive partially because they simply have the largest number of people assigned to them.  But yeah, I'm thinking that the people who pop up in an anomalous manner are either cheaters or glitches.  If your experience is different, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Janineh

Arpo Z said:


> Re: starting late, does anyone know whether leaderboard assignment is delayed if you play offline? For example, if I were to go offline right after the event started, click firecrackers regularly for a day or two while continually staying offline, and then finally go back online after building up my totals, would I end up on a leaderboard with folks who started right away, or folks who started around the time I went back online?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



Adding to toinettec's comments, I sort of did this for the current Firecracker round. I was away with work and didn't connect my phone to hotel wifi. So although I started straight away, I didn't connect to internet till about 24 hours in. I'm currently in 6th place (although I was much lower when I woke up this morning) having collected every 2 hours all day today, and it's very competitive, so I think I'm on a leaderboard with people who started around the same time as me.


----------



## Arpo Z

Janineh said:


> Adding to toinettec's comments, I sort of did this for the current Firecracker round. I was away with work and didn't connect my phone to hotel wifi. So although I started straight away, I didn't connect to internet till about 24 hours in. I'm currently in 6th place (although I was much lower when I woke up this morning) having collected every 2 hours all day today, and it's very competitive, so I think I'm on a leaderboard with people who started around the same time as me.



Thanks for the info. I have separate games going on two devices, so perhaps I will try to confirm for the sake of my own curiosity during the next mini-event. 

For this one, I confirmed that starting at the same time on both devices put me on the same leaderboard. 

(Though the odd thing is that even though it is clearly the same leaderboard on both devices based on the score counts, different usernames are listed. On my iPad, not connected to Facebook or GameCenter, rankings are currently:

1. Disney Villain Fan 41074 - 120
2. Glass Slippers 68054 - 104
3. Disney Villain Fan 49255 - 91

while on my iPhone, connected to my Facebook account, it's

1. schmoopsiekins - 120
2. Chonkinator - 104
3. NepetaStrider - 91

I assume this has to do with whether or not you are connected to Facebook, GameCenter, or neither, but I still found it peculiar!)


----------



## toinettec

Arpo Z said:


> Thanks for the info. I have separate games going on two devices, so perhaps I will try to confirm for the sake of my own curiosity during the next mini-event.
> 
> For this one, I confirmed that starting at the same time on both devices put me on the same leaderboard.



This is very interesting, because I once read a post from someone who claimed that they and their significant other had both started a mini-event at the same time, but ended up on different leaderboards.  Are your two games approximately the same level, and with approximately the same number of characters and attractions?  If they are not, that would seem to disprove any theory that players are assigned to a leaderboard not only based on time, but also based on some measure of game progress.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm in the same boat.  I only need Syndrone but I' m afraid if, I splurge on the chests I'll only get a bench or a statue.  Wish it didn't cost so many gems.


----------



## Arpo Z

I'm level 41 on the iPad game and 45 on the iPhone, so not too far apart. I actually started both games around the same time (a couple of months before the Incredibles event) but decided I would pay cash only for an initial gem purchase during a sale for the iPhone game. As a result, on the iPhone game I have all characters and attractions except Splash Mountain, but the iPad game is still missing many  gen characters and attractions. 

Still, I think the games are probably close enough in terms of level so as not to disprove the earlier theory.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just an fyi for those of you who are waiting to jump in...I just started the firecracker event at 3 days 15 hrs left.  On my leaderboard I am rank 25 with 8 firecrackers collected and I only need to reach 40 firecrackers to be in position to get the first place prize.  It's a good time to start.


----------



## bellrae

So, since the Chinese New Year event ended I've been stuck with a level 1 Mulan. No characters have the option to get her hats in my game. I am getting all other items, just not her hats. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Windwaker4444

bellrae said:


> So, since the Chinese New Year event ended I've been stuck with a level 1 Mulan. No characters have the option to get her hats in my game. I am getting all other items, just not her hats. Anyone else have the same problem?


If you go to the Characters button (where you level them up), and open up Mulan, you will see what items you need.  Click on the item (her hat) and it will tell you who will give them to you and what quest you need to do with that character to earn it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just an fyi for those of you who are waiting to jump in...I just started the firecracker event at 3 days 15 hrs left.  On my leaderboard I am rank 25 with 8 firecrackers collected and I only need to reach 40 firecrackers to be in position to get the first place prize.  It's a good time to start.



I did the same thing but I think I'm in a much worse group than you are.  I have 24 right now and I'm 17th place, but #1 has 120 so I don't think I stand a chance of moving up much unless I don't sleep (and that's not going to happen for a game).  I was thinking maybe I waited too long, but I hate having to find things in my park so I didn't want to play this game for 6 days.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Im considering buying the promo for The Incredibles. I'd be happy with the Parade Float and I need three characters and two rides. I just don't want more benches.....



So grateful for all the bench info! I am certain if I spent the money, I'd have more decorations in storage! Vegas odds and I are NOT good friends. I sure hope they offer a real way to get the Incredibles for us late-to-the-gamers. And believe me, I like the idea of spending occasionally to pay for the developers childcare, healthcare, rent/mortgage, and food!!  So, they just need to make whatever I spend on a GUARANTEED product! Please.  

Proof: bought with real money and happily have Boo, Rex, Pluto, Sparrow, Wall-E (or was it Eve?), and Mulan!


----------



## chocolatte89

Hey all! Can anyone tell me what unlocks Merryweather? In the storybook, it's telling me to complete more Minnie quests. However she is level 7 and I haven't received any quests in at least a week. I am in the process of collecting supplies to welcome Flora but not completely there yet. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Windwaker4444

chocolatte89 said:


> Hey all! Can anyone tell me what unlocks Merryweather? In the storybook, it's telling me to complete more Minnie quests. However she is level 7 and I haven't received any quests in at least a week. I am in the process of collecting supplies to welcome Flora but not completely there yet. Am I missing anything?


Merryweather is a character that you purchase with gems. You don't unlock her as part of the storyline.  I don't have her yet, everytime I save up, an event starts and I spend my gems on that.  Maybe one day...


----------



## AlohaBerry

How do you change your avatar for the disboards?  I think I need something other than the woman symbol.
I've looked everywhere and am back to bugging you all for help! 
thanks in advance!!
m


----------



## TAS257

Well, the Incredibles promotion nearly killed me!!!

Before this event, I already had Frozone and the parade, but I wanted all attractions and characters so I bought 2 promotions. With these 12 chests, I got everything but the Parr's house.

It took me another 4 promotions (24 chests) later before it dropped the house!!! Terrible drop rate. So many useless decorations.


----------



## chocolatte89

Windwaker4444 said:


> Merryweather is a character that you purchase with gems. You don't unlock her as part of the storyline.  I don't have her yet, everytime I save up, an event starts and I spend my gems on that.  Maybe one day...



Thanks for the response! From previous posts, I already knew she was a gem character so I've been saving up my gems. I have enough to buy her, but I'm not even given the option right now. She's still grayed out in my storybook. Do you happen to remember what quest unlocked her? I'm ready and excited to buy her, even though she is not needed to further the storyline.


----------



## toinettec

AlohaBerry said:


> How do you change your avatar for the disboards?  I think I need something other than the woman symbol.
> I've looked everywhere and am back to bugging you all for help!
> thanks in advance!!
> m



At the top of the page, near the right-hand side, click on your screen name.  Click on Your Profile Page, then click on your current avatar, which is on the left, and check Use Custom Avatar.  Then you can upload a photo.


----------



## Windwaker4444

chocolatte89 said:


> Thanks for the response! From previous posts, I already knew she was a gem character so I've been saving up my gems. I have enough to buy her, but I'm not even given the option right now. She's still grayed out in my storybook. Do you happen to remember what quest unlocked her? I'm ready and excited to buy her, even though she is not needed to further the storyline.


I found a walkthrough that said you need to have Flora welcomed first.  Hope this helps.  Once you do get Merryweather, will you let me know if she is worth the gems?


----------



## toinettec

Windwaker4444 said:


> I found a walkthrough that said you need to have Flora welcomed first.  Hope this helps.  Once you do get Merryweather, will you let me know if she is worth the gems?



I can answer that right now.  She's not -very- worthwhile.  She helps with some of the Sleeping Beauty characters' tokens, but that's all.  If your Sleeping Beauty characters are maxed out, she's worthless.  No wishes, no event character tokens, no gold coins.  I send her--and honestly, all the other Skeeping Beauty characters, too--on long quests all the time, just to not have to deal with them.  Still, she's pretty cheap, as gem characters go.


----------



## Windwaker4444

toinettec said:


> I can answer that right now.  She's not -very- worthwhile.  She helps with some of the Sleeping Beauty characters' tokens, but that's all.  If your Sleeping Beauty characters are maxed out, she's worthless.  No wishes, no event character tokens, no gold coins.  I send her--and honestly, all the other Skeeping Beauty characters, too--on long quests all the time, just to not have to deal with them.  Still, she's pretty cheap, as gem characters go.


Thanks.  My Sleeping Beauty characters are maxed out.  I send them on all day tasks too.  Guess I'll hold on to those gems until the next update.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## TAS257

Windwaker4444 said:


> I found a walkthrough that said you need to have Flora welcomed first.  Hope this helps.  Once you do get Merryweather, will you let me know if she is worth the gems?


I have just welcomed both Flora and Merryweather in the last week, and to my memory they both become available after the same quest from Merlin. Not sure if this is just me though.

Now I'm saving for the Fairy Hut!


----------



## chelynnah

TAS257 said:


> Well, the Incredibles promotion nearly killed me!!!
> 
> Before this event, I already had Frozone and the parade, but I wanted all attractions and characters so I bought 2 promotions. With these 12 chests, I got everything but the Parr's house.
> 
> It took me another 4 promotions (24 chests) later before it dropped the house!!! Terrible drop rate. So many useless decorations.


You can only do it after you've made 10 posts, then you can go into your control panel and sort it there


----------



## chelynnah

toinettec said:


> I can answer that right now.  She's not -very- worthwhile.  She helps with some of the Sleeping Beauty characters' tokens, but that's all.  If your Sleeping Beauty characters are maxed out, she's worthless.  No wishes, no event character tokens, no gold coins.  I send her--and honestly, all the other Skeeping Beauty characters, too--on long quests all the time, just to not have to deal with them.  Still, she's pretty cheap, as gem characters go.


And don't forget though that completing that set gets you 40 gems (if I'm remembering right), so she works out even cheaper as you get a decent amount back


----------



## Allison

I can't understand why I don't have Minnie yet.  It say to unlock I have to defeat the Evil Emperor Zurg.  Then I click on him and it says I need to defeat the Evil Emperor Zurg to unlock him.   As far as I can tell,  I have done all the quests to defeat him as I had 4 characters defeat him 10 times.  I thought that was the last thing that needed to be done.  I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## hopemax

Allison said:


> I can't understand why I don't have Minnie yet.  It say to unlock I have to defeat the Evil Emperor Zurg.  Then I click on him and it says I need to defeat the Evil Emperor Zurg to unlock him.   As far as I can tell,  I have done all the quests to defeat him as I had 4 characters defeat him 10 times.  I thought that was the last thing that needed to be done.  I'm not sure what to do.



Defeating Zurg and opening Fantasyland prompts the continuation of Mickey's "I miss Minnie" quest line. But it starts again at Part 7 and you don't actually Welcome her until Part 10. 

Mickey will have an 8hr task, a 12 hour shared Daisy task, and then a 16 hr task first, according to the Wiki. I know people like to try to skip the really long tasks but sometimes that's the only way to move forward.


----------



## Allison

hopemax said:


> Defeating Zurg and opening Fantasyland prompts the continuation of Mickey's "I miss Minnie" quest line. But it starts again at Part 7 and you don't actually Welcome her until Part 10.
> 
> Mickey will have an 8hr task, a 12 hour shared Daisy task, and then a 16 hr task first, according to the Wiki. I know people like to try to skip the really long tasks but sometimes that's the only way to move forward.



Thank you.  I think there may be a glitch or I am missing something.  I  defeated Zurg and opened Fantasyland but he does not show as being defeated in my character book. Does that make sense?


----------



## hopemax

Allison said:


> Thank you.  I think there may be a glitch or I am missing something.  I  defeated Zurg and opened Fantasyland but he does not show as being defeated in my character book. Does that make sense?



Defeated and able to Welcome are two different things. Zurg can't be Welcomed until after welcoming Rapunzel (who comes after welcoming Minnie, Randall, and Flynn). I didn't pay enough attention to if the text in the character book updates appropriately. I never much found it useful because the quest lines seemed to be dependent on more than just group. It may say complete more Toy Story but to get the right Toy Story quest done you needed to do Mickey & friends quests. Instead, I focused on the quests on the top of the quest list to know how to proceed.


----------



## Allison

hopemax said:


> Defeated and able to Welcome are two different things. Zurg can't be Welcomed until after welcoming Rapunzel (who comes after welcoming Minnie, Randall, and Flynn). I didn't pay enough attention to if the text in the character book updates appropriately. I never much found it useful because the quest lines seemed to be dependent on more than just group. It may say complete more Toy Story but to get the right Toy Story quest done you needed to do Mickey & friends quests. Instead, I focused on the quests on the top of the quest list to know how to proceed.





hopemax said:


> Defeated and able to Welcome are two different things. Zurg can't be Welcomed until after welcoming Rapunzel (who comes after welcoming Minnie, Randall, and Flynn). I didn't pay enough attention to if the text in the character book updates appropriately. I never much found it useful because the quest lines seemed to be dependent on more than just group. It may say complete more Toy Story but to get the right Toy Story quest done you needed to do Mickey & friends quests. Instead, I focused on the quests on the top of the quest list to know how to proceed.



Thanks for your help.  I appreciate it.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Allison said:


> I can't understand why I don't have Minnie yet.  It say to unlock I have to defeat the Evil Emperor Zurg.  Then I click on him and it says I need to defeat the Evil Emperor Zurg to unlock him.   As far as I can tell,  I have done all the quests to defeat him as I had 4 characters defeat him 10 times.  I thought that was the last thing that needed to be done.  I'm not sure what to do.




Do you have Pete? I know Pete is needed to welcome someone but I can't be positive it was for Minnie.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Well... I did it. $9.99 and happily got a float, and Mrs. Incredible, Omnidroid  City, Syndrome's Energy Rings, and then of course a bench and a statue. I can handle that! Happy.


----------



## Mattimation

Has anyone hear any more about when the Chip & Dale update is supposed to be coming? I would hope in the next few days since they seem to update in the middle of the month on a regular basis, but according to the Gameloft Forums & the Wiki, the next update will be for a Beauty and the Beast event. Completely unsurprised by the big movie tie-in, I just thought we'd actually get back to the main story-line before the game's first anniversary. Maybe BatB will come tomorrow as a sort of valentines day gift, since it's kind of become Disney's quintessential romance.


----------



## flav

Except for the characters the can be bought with gems and the  vilains from Incredible and Halloween event, I have most of them level 10. I have used magic to unlock every piece of land available. I still seem to be missing space to put all the attractions (including Tower of Terror, Incredible, Frozen, Nightmare before Christmas and Mulan's). Has anybody succeed in fitting them all and if yes, how?


----------



## 2010_Bride

flav said:


> Except for the characters the can be bought with gems and the  vilains from Incredible and Halloween event, I have most of them level 10. I have used magic to unlock every piece of land available. I still seem to be missing space to put all the attractions (including Tower of Terror, Incredible, Frozen, Nightmare before Christmas and Mulan's). Has anybody succeed in fitting them all and if yes, how?


If you scroll back through this thread fairly recently people have posted screenshots of their Kingdoms.  The trick is to put EVERYTHING away and start new with all the buildings, then add benches, decorations and concession stands where they fit. You will be surprised at the amount of space you have. Just make sure you have a free hour or hour and a half. It's takes a while to store all the stuff and then place it back out. You will be able to fit it all


----------



## Quellman

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I only need Syndrone but I' m afraid if, I splurge on the chests I'll only get a bench or a statue.  Wish it didn't cost so many gems.



Exactly, I was only a few items away from welcoming him. So I am not going to spend the gems on benches and other trinkets for a character that I was very close to welcoming.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I was just awarded the Sparkler concession, Mushu (again), and 4000 event currency for an event that's been over for some time now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

DoreyAdore said:


> I was just awarded the Sparkler concession, Mushu (again), and 4000 event currency for an event that's been over for some time now. [/QUOTE
> Lucky. I never picked up the Sparkler concession.  Did you do anything special?


----------



## Windwaker4444

My message got added to yours....weird....


----------



## lmmatooki

So I ended up getting 4 more legendary chests and got a statue, snow cone concession, Syndrome, and Mr. I! Still need Violet and Omnidroid City though and don't really know if I should waste the last bit of my gems for the chance to get one of them...


----------



## DoreyAdore

Nope. I've been playing on and off all day.


----------



## Pheran

Windwaker4444 said:


> My message got added to yours....weird....



You accidentally backspaced and wiped out the last bracket from the end quote tag.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

I Googled this game and the thumbnail pic for the app was a pic of Belle was Mickey yesterday


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

If I keep leveling up characters will I get more tasks for roz pieces? Only got 2 each takes 8hr


----------



## Pheran

PumpkinkingFTW said:


> If I keep leveling up characters will I get more tasks for roz pieces? Only got 2 each takes 8hr



There are quite a few characters with tasks for Roz - Celia, Sully, Hamm, Buzz, Daisy, Bo Peep, and Sarge, to name a few.  Tap on any of the items you need to get a listing of how to get them.


----------



## Pheran

PumpkinkingFTW said:


> I Googled this game and the thumbnail pic for the app was a pic of Belle was Mickey yesterday



Hmm.  I haven't seen this but upcoming tie-in with the new live action Beauty and the Beast movie release?


----------



## Onceler

The firecracker thing sure is competitive and cutthroat. A short time ago I was in 5th place. The person in 6th place was 8 behind me. Two hours later I took care of another 8 firecrackers and then checked the leaderboard. I was now in 6th place and the person who was 8 behind me was now 16 ahead of me.

Am I correct that it's possible to accumulate firecrackers offline and have your total update later?


----------



## toinettec

Onceler said:


> The firecracker thing sure is competitive and cutthroat. A short time ago I was in 5th place. The person in 6th place was 8 behind me. Two hours later I took care of another 8 firecrackers and then checked the leaderboard. I was now in 6th place and the person who was 8 behind me was now 16 ahead of me.
> 
> Am I correct that it's possible to accumulate firecrackers offline and have your total update later?



Yes, that's absolutely true.


----------



## chelynnah

flav said:


> Except for the characters the can be bought with gems and the  vilains from Incredible and Halloween event, I have most of them level 10. I have used magic to unlock every piece of land available. I still seem to be missing space to put all the attractions (including Tower of Terror, Incredible, Frozen, Nightmare before Christmas and Mulan's). Has anybody succeed in fitting them all and if yes, how?


I have everything in, and can move stuff to fit one more large attraction and one small attraction.  I just managed to do it during the Mulan event.  I started rearranging before the Event to make space for the attractions from it.  After we got the third attraction I finished and finally got everything in, AND all Tomorrowland stuff in Tomorrowland and all like attractions together.  And it doesn't look too crowded.

I have screenshots and will upload them as soon as I can but photobucket keeps timing out on me.  I'll see if I can figure out another way to link them.

Edit:
Photobucket really wasn't playing nice with me today.  I've uploaded them to my Prime Photos, and this link should work for anyone who wants to see them I hope.  Please let me know if it doesn't.  

The Frozen stuff can be moved closer together, and then there would be space behind the ice rink for a 13-15 square attraction or decent size farm.  Wherethe Ferris Wheel is there is space for another small attraction if you removed the tables and benches.  Aside from that even though it looks like there's still space, it's doubtful anything else is fitting in.  Some of the areas are just too awkwardly laid out with the corners being too curved to get the amount of attractions in there that if looks like you should.  

Anyway, hope this helps.  

https://www.amazon.co.uk/clouddrive/share/BGdMeShAFslh6AqubIeEsMlmror60YNzbboio19Y1Fv


----------



## bookgirl

Onceler said:


> The firecracker thing sure is competitive and cutthroat. A short time ago I was in 5th place. The person in 6th place was 8 behind me. Two hours later I took care of another 8 firecrackers and then checked the leaderboard. I was now in 6th place and the person who was 8 behind me was now 16 ahead of me.
> 
> Am I correct that it's possible to accumulate firecrackers offline and have your total update later?



Yes it does it to me often as my iPad in wifi only. I play offline often.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mattimation said:


> Has anyone hear any more about when the Chip & Dale update is supposed to be coming? I would hope in the next few days since they seem to update in the middle of the month on a regular basis, but according to the Gameloft Forums & the Wiki, the next update will be for a Beauty and the Beast event. Completely unsurprised by the big movie tie-in, I just thought we'd actually get back to the main story-line before the game's first anniversary. Maybe BatB will come tomorrow as a sort of valentines day gift, since it's kind of become Disney's quintessential romance.



Can you attach a link to the BatB info?  I can't find it.Does it say when it is going to be


Pheran said:


> You accidentally backspaced and wiped out the last bracket from the end quote tag.


Thanks!  I wondered why that happens to me some times.


----------



## Mattimation

Windwaker4444 said:


> Can you attach a link to the BatB info?  I can't find it.Does it say when it is going to be
> 
> Thanks!  I wondered why that happens to me some times.



Gameloft Forum
Magic Kingdoms Wiki
Google Play Store, which now features the game with a Belle icon - it looks like she's going to have changeable costumes as well.

There's no additional news anywhere yet, just the icons, but since the google play store already has the new icon I'm assuming it's very soon. I'm hoping tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Lol...on the Gameloft link, Belle looks a little cross-eyed.  I'm still just getting over Mulan's face issues.


----------



## maxsmom

So is it better to level up the characters you have or keep adding new characters? I'm trying to get 3 characters leveled up so I can do their missions. However, I keep getting asked to welcome new characters. Each new one seems to make it harder to get the old characters leveled up. I get drops for the new characters and it what I need to level up current characters to do their missions. Thanks


----------



## AlohaBerry

AlohaBerry said:


> Well... I did it. $9.99 and happily got a float, and Mrs. Incredible, Omnidroid  City, Syndrome's Energy Rings, and then of course a bench and a statue. I can handle that! Happy.



Oh my! The Gods are on my side. Decided a nice Valentine for me on Valentine's Eve would be to buy another $9.99 for some Incredibles goods. Well the odds were in my favor!!!! Violet, Mr Incredible, Syndrome,  the Omnidroid Obstacle Course!! (And of course a couple of statues.) But what a haul! Jumping up and down w joy. And even more fun, today at level 32, I finally welcomed Minnie. Crazy fun. Smiling!


----------



## hopemax

maxsmom said:


> So is it better to level up the characters you have or keep adding new characters? I'm trying to get 3 characters leveled up so I can do their missions. However, I keep getting asked to welcome new characters. Each new one seems to make it harder to get the old characters leveled up. I get drops for the new characters and it what I need to level up current characters to do their missions. Thanks



IMO, it's better to do what the quests at the top of the list require.  So most of the time it's Welcome characters.  You won't be able to proceed in the game without them.  But if you have a task on the top of the quest column that requires a character to be a higher level, then upgrade that character.  But if it's on the bottom of the quest column, don't worry about leveling characters up for that so much.  You will get through them eventually.


----------



## bellrae

bluecruiser said:


> It depends on the levels of your other characters who can get Mulan's ears:
> Li Shang - Report to the Emperor (level 3 or higher)
> Minnie - Festival Photos (level 3 or higher)
> Mulan - Reach the Arrow (level 4 or higher)
> Mushu - Best Guardian (level 8 or higher)
> 
> Other activities that might yield Mulan's ears:
> Mulan float
> Lantern Attraction
> Chest - Silver



I must have a glitch. I checked the hats in the level up screen and it says chests are my only option. I have a level 10 Minnie, so she at a minimum should be available.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

bellrae said:


> I must have a glitch. I checked the hats in the level up screen and it says chests are my only option. I have a level 10 Minnie, so she at a minimum should be available.



I'm fairly sure Minnie has to be in her Lunar outfit to get the ears. If you don't have the outfits, she can't get them.


----------



## Quellman

So is this expected behavior from the game, or not?   

I upgraded Roz and a new task was unlocked.  I upgraded Eve, and new task was unlocked.  I bought auroras spinning wheel, so new tasks were unlocked.  But yet, I didn't get any actual yellow quests with a side story or anything.  Is this to be expected?  I was disappointed most with the spinning wheel since it costs gems, it would have been nice to add a few side quests.


----------



## Pheran

Mattimation said:


> Maybe BatB will come tomorrow as a sort of valentines day gift, since it's kind of become Disney's quintessential romance.



I don't think we'll see anything today, I'm expecting it to be near March 17th when the new movie comes out.


----------



## Pheran

Windwaker4444 said:


> Lol...on the Gameloft link, Belle looks a little cross-eyed.  I'm still just getting over Mulan's face issues.



I unlocked Prince Phillip recently and I was kind of dismayed by his icon - he looks like the village idiot or something.


----------



## Mattimation

Pheran said:


> I don't think we'll see anything today, I'm expecting it to be near March 17th when the new movie comes out.



I would agree, but they have consistently released some kind of update in the middle of the month for a while now - I'd say how long but it appears the site I use for that info is super broken right now. I'd expect to see the update come tomorrow with a month long BatB event starting on Friday, leading us up into the release of the new movie. I could totally just be succumbing to wishful thinking though. I hadn't really felt it before, but since the end of the Mulan event this game has gotten real boring real fast. Glad they finally released the Moana game to tide me over until there's a reasonable update to this one.



Pheran said:


> I unlocked Prince Phillip recently and I was kind of dismayed by his icon - he looks like the village idiot or something.



I'm almost amazed they haven't fixed his art yet - he looks horrendous. I've never been particularly impressed with this games human artwork, but he's like...especially terrible.


----------



## KPach525

Mattimation said:


> Gameloft Forum
> Magic Kingdoms Wiki
> Google Play Store, which now features the game with a Belle icon - it looks like she's going to have changeable costumes as well.
> 
> There's no additional news anywhere yet, just the icons, but since the google play store already has the new icon I'm assuming it's very soon. I'm hoping tomorrow or Wednesday.


I'm staying skeptical, those buildings in the background don't match the usual style. It kinda looks like that other Disney princess game with the quilts. 

But if it is true, I'm excited to have another Princess. Question is, do we get Beast or do we get Prince Adam (one of my personal qualms is Rapunzel with long hair, it was cut...)? And since Gaston will be our villain, who will be our bonus gem character? Maurice? Lumiere and/or Cogsworth?


----------



## Mattimation

KPach525 said:


> I'm staying skeptical, those buildings in the background don't match the usual style. It kinda looks like that other Disney princess game with the quilts.
> 
> But if it is true, I'm excited to have another Princess. Question is, do we get Beast or do we get Prince Adam (one of my personal qualms is Rapunzel with long hair, it was cut...)? And since Gaston will be our villain, who will be our bonus gem character? Maurice? Lumiere and/or Cogsworth?



I would bet we get Beast, since they seem to be keeping characters in the designs we see in the Parks, which are of course their most iconic looks. I'd be very interested to see what they do with Ariel if they ever introduce her - would she be human or a mermaid who "swims" around the park. I'm hoping for the latter, but it looks like Belle might have both of her park looks since different icons of her in her blue dress and gold gown have leaked, so maybe more characters will have changeable outfits in the future. I almost wonder if, since BatB is so popular, if we'll get two "sets" of characters like we did with Frozen. Maybe Belle, Beast, and a Gem "Object," and then a Gaston, an Object, and another Gem Object. My money's on Mrs. Potts as being one of the gem characters.


----------



## tortilla24

I'm trying to rack up another 60 gems before the incredible chests are no longer available. I'm at 47 right now. I only need Syndrome and blew 240 gems on 4 chests with nothing but statues. Do you think I should try once more or hoard gems for BatB? PS- I don't speak real money on this game.


----------



## bookgirl

AlohaBerry said:


> Oh my! The Gods are on my side. Decided a nice Valentine for me on Valentine's Eve would be to buy another $9.99 for some Incredibles goods. Well the odds were in my favor!!!! Violet, Mr Incredible, Syndrome,  the Omnidroid Obstacle Course!! (And of course a couple of statues.) But what a haul! Jumping up and down w joy. And even more fun, today at level 32, I finally welcomed Minnie. Crazy fun. Smiling!



Agree I bought the package as well and got Syndrome and Mr Incredible the last two characters I needed!  Oh and three statues hahaha


----------



## bookgirl

Mattimation said:


> I would bet we get Beast, since they seem to be keeping characters in the designs we see in the Parks, which are of course their most iconic looks. I'd be very interested to see what they do with Ariel if they ever introduce her - would she be human or a mermaid who "swims" around the park. I'm hoping for the latter, but it looks like Belle might have both of her park looks since different icons of her in her blue dress and gold gown have leaked, so maybe more characters will have changeable outfits in the future. I almost wonder if, since BatB is so popular, if we'll get two "sets" of characters like we did with Frozen. Maybe Belle, Beast, and a Gem "Object," and then a Gaston, an Object, and another Gem Object. My money's on Mrs. Potts as being one of the gem characters.



I bet Belle will come in a blue dress then we'll have a quest to get her party costume.  I hate costume quests.  But I love Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## bluekirty

Mattimation said:


> I would bet we get Beast, since they seem to be keeping characters in the designs we see in the Parks, which are of course their most iconic looks. I'd be very interested to see what they do with Ariel if they ever introduce her - would she be human or a mermaid who "swims" around the park. I'm hoping for the latter, but it looks like Belle might have both of her park looks since different icons of her in her blue dress and gold gown have leaked, so maybe more characters will have changeable outfits in the future. I almost wonder if, since BatB is so popular, if we'll get two "sets" of characters like we did with Frozen. Maybe Belle, Beast, and a Gem "Object," and then a Gaston, an Object, and another Gem Object. My money's on Mrs. Potts as being one of the gem characters.


Yeah, it would be weird to have him in human form.  People want their bison (one of my favorite comments on the BatB director's commentary).  But I don't see Ariel swimming around on land.  That would just be weird looking.  

I would love to have two sets of characters for BatB.  It's my second-favorite Disney movie (you can probably guess the first from my avatar).  First tier would be Belle, Beast and Lumiere as premium character, second tier would be Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, and Gaston, with Cogsworth as premium.


----------



## KPach525

I was steadfast to not waste my gems on an incredible chest as soon as I saw they were re-released (burnt by a statue and bench). But today for some reason I had this swell and I just did it without second guessing, lo and behold I got Syndrome! Very surprised and satisfied, also to see his tokens I previously earned are waiting in the queue. But now I really am done (sorry Frozone) to save gems for the next go around.


----------



## chelynnah

bellrae said:


> I must have a glitch. I checked the hats in the level up screen and it says chests are my only option. I have a level 10 Minnie, so she at a minimum should be available.


Minnie has to be in her Lunar outfit to get Mulan's ears.  

Micky needs to be in his Lunar costume for items he collects for the Mulan characters, and Donald collects things in his Halloween costume.


----------



## chocolatte89

So ready for this firecracker mini event to be over. I've earned the Frozone's Sno-Cone (again), and I've given up trying to click on them.

Any guesses as to when we will be getting the Beauty and the Beast update? I'm hoping the wait isn't too much longer.


----------



## maxsmom

So how do you get so many firecrackers? It
Seems like the most that show up is 10. I was just on and didn't even get that many. Trying to get a snowcone thing but doesn't look like that'll happen now. I jut checked and I need 50 more. However, none showed up this time. I just kind of hung around to see if any would pop up.


----------



## chelynnah

maxsmom said:


> So how do you get so many firecrackers? It
> Seems like the most that show up is 10. I was just on and didn't even get that many. Trying to get a snowcone thing but doesn't look like that'll happen now. I jut checked and I need 50 more. However, none showed up this time. I just kind of hung around to see if any would pop up.


It's 8 every two hours


----------



## Kat2165

Hey everyone! So I'm currently trying to welcome Donald and it is taking me FOREVER. I just got enough gems to buy the mad tea party ride that drops his items. Anyone know if it is worth it to buy or not? Or should I save all of those gems to welcome a character? I would really love to complete the fairy trio with Merryweather.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I bought the Incredibles Pack and was very disappointed. I know it's a gamble and I needed 3 characters and 1 ride and their House. All I got was statues and a bench! Very frustrating. I would have been happy with one character and I didn't even get a ride. I know it's a gamble when you buy the packs but it's frustrating when others have so much success with the chests.


----------



## Kewz1

Kat2165 said:


> Hey everyone! So I'm currently trying to welcome Donald and it is taking me FOREVER. I just got enough gems to buy the mad tea party ride that drops his items. Anyone know if it is worth it to buy or not? Or should I save all of those gems to welcome a character? I would really love to complete the fairy trio with Merryweather.



I have the mad tea party ride and it still took me forever to welcome Donald. Personally, I wouldn't spend the gems unless I had a lot of gems to spend.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Kat2165 said:


> Hey everyone! So I'm currently trying to welcome Donald and it is taking me FOREVER. I just got enough gems to buy the mad tea party ride that drops his items. Anyone know if it is worth it to buy or not? Or should I save all of those gems to welcome a character? I would really love to complete the fairy trio with Merryweather.



I'm not sure the Tea Cups are worth the gems. I have them (won from a chest) and I've only received a single Donald Hat. I don't think it will speed up welcoming him all that much.


----------



## Pheran

chocolatte89 said:


> So ready for this firecracker mini event to be over. I've earned the Frozone's Sno-Cone (again), and I've given up trying to click on them.
> 
> Any guesses as to when we will be getting the Beauty and the Beast update? I'm hoping the wait isn't too much longer.



Assuming the rumors are true, best guess is sometime close to March 17th, the Beauty and the Beast movie release date.


----------



## Pheran

Kat2165 said:


> Hey everyone! So I'm currently trying to welcome Donald and it is taking me FOREVER. I just got enough gems to buy the mad tea party ride that drops his items. Anyone know if it is worth it to buy or not? Or should I save all of those gems to welcome a character? I would really love to complete the fairy trio with Merryweather.



You are better off saving for Merryweather (or for a possibly upcoming Beauty and the Beast character).


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought the Incredibles Pack and was very disappointed. I know it's a gamble and I needed 3 characters and 1 ride and their House. All I got was statues and a bench! Very frustrating. I would have been happy with one character and I didn't even get a ride. I know it's a gamble when you buy the packs but it's frustrating when others have so much success with the chests.



I'm sorry that you didn't get anything, but I wish people would stop rewarding Gameloft for bad behavior.  Purchasing something in this game with real money should not be like feeding a Vegas slot machine.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pheran said:


> I'm sorry that you didn't get anything, but I wish people would stop rewarding Gameloft for bad behavior.  Purchasing something in this game with real money should not be like feeding a Vegas slot machine.



I know. I wasn't going to buy it. I went back and forth a few times and then decided to buy it. I should have known after the last Incredibles Chests Promo.


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> I'm sorry that you didn't get anything, but I wish people would stop rewarding Gameloft for bad behavior.  Purchasing something in this game with real money should not be like feeding a Vegas slot machine.



Totally agree.  As long as people are willing to spend actual money for the off chance that they might get some virtual prize they will continue to peddle this stuff.  It's annoying enough that most of what I get from Platinum chests is plain junk but to pay money for chests?  No way!


----------



## empresslilly

Pheran said:


> I'm sorry that you didn't get anything, but I wish people would stop rewarding Gameloft for bad behavior.  Purchasing something in this game with real money should not be like feeding a Vegas slot machine.





mmmears said:


> Totally agree.  As long as people are willing to spend actual money for the off chance that they might get some virtual prize they will continue to peddle this stuff.  It's annoying enough that most of what I get from Platinum chests is plain junk but to pay money for chests?  No way!



Gameloft, like any other game maker, is a business.  It's in business to make a profit. Folks have a choice whether or not to purchase what is offered.  Those who choose *not *to spend "real" money have that option, but I would _never _criticize anyone who felt it was within their budget and wanted to spend money to enhance their game experience.  If *no one* spent money on the game, the company wouldn't change how they game works, they'd just shut it down.


----------



## Pheran

empresslilly said:


> Gameloft, like any other game maker, is a business.  It's in business to make a profit. Folks have a choice whether or not to purchase what is offered.  Those who choose *not *to spend "real" money have that option, but I would _never _criticize anyone who felt it was within their budget and wanted to spend money to enhance their game experience.  If *no one* spent money on the game, the company wouldn't change how they game works, they'd just shut it down.



To clarify, I wasn't objecting to anyone spending money on the game - in fact I bought the Frozen float myself for $2 during the Christmas event (though mainly to get rid of popup ads).  I was just unhappy with the "gambling" aspect of that particular deal.  It would be much better if they would just straight-up offer an Incredibles bundle (e.g. spend $X to get Mr. and Mrs. Incredible) or something of that sort.  Not this give us $10 and _hope_ you actually get something crap.


----------



## empresslilly

Pheran said:


> To clarify, I wasn't objecting to anyone spending money on the game - in fact I bought the Frozen float myself for $2 during the Christmas event (though mainly to get rid of popup ads).  I was just unhappy with the "gambling" aspect of that particular deal.  It would be much better if they would just straight-up offer an Incredibles bundle (e.g. spend $X to get Mr. and Mrs. Incredible) or something of that sort.  Not this give us $10 and _hope_ you actually get something crap.


I do agree with you there.  Unfortunately, a great many game apps have that "gambling" component as an integral part of play.


----------



## mmmears

What Pheran said.  This is not spending money to get a character or a ride, this is spending money in the "hopes" of winning one of those.  IMHO that's a totally different scenario.  Of course they want to make money - that's the whole point.  But if they think they can make more on these lottery type purchases then that's what we will be seeing in the future.  At least if I buy the T-Rex package they are offering me I WILL get T-Rex.


----------



## mmmears

Speaking of spending money (or gems in this case), I have a question! 

Is T-Rex worth the 295 gems he costs?  I'm been thinking about getting him, but all my characters are already at L10 so I don't need his help for anything.  Thoughts?  (I could get Boo, Sparrow, or Wall-E instead, but they do cost significantly more).  Are any of them a must-have?  Or should I just wait and spend it on Beauty and the Beast?


----------



## McCoy

mmmears said:


> Speaking of spending money (or gems in this case), I have a question!
> 
> Is T-Rex worth the 295 gems he costs?  I'm been thinking about getting him, but all my characters are already at L10 so I don't need his help for anything.  Thoughts?  (I could get Boo, Sparrow, or Wall-E instead, but they do cost significantly more).  Are any of them a must-have?  Or should I just wait and spend it on Beauty and the Beast?



Personally, I would wait to see about the next event, since we don't really know when it is starting.  I don't think any of those premium characters are useful for anything once you have the related characters leveled up.  At one point Rex would provide coins during coin events, by my recollection, but he hasn't in a long time.  If you were to get one now anyway, I'd go with either: a) Jack Sparrow, since the fact the Pirates' characters are only Level 6 at this point would suggest at some point they may become relevant again, or b) whichever of those premium characters you personally love the most and can't live without (if any).  Of course, this is coming from someone who paid for all of them with money or gems, so perhaps I'm not much help.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Speaking of spending money (or gems in this case), I have a question!
> 
> Is T-Rex worth the 295 gems he costs?  I'm been thinking about getting him, but all my characters are already at L10 so I don't need his help for anything.  Thoughts?  (I could get Boo, Sparrow, or Wall-E instead, but they do cost significantly more).  Are any of them a must-have?  Or should I just wait and spend it on Beauty and the Beast?


I'd wait for BatB.  Whomever you buy during that update will more than likely pay off more during the event.  The events can be pretty challenging without a premium character.


----------



## Didymus

This may be an unpopular opinion but I hope the next event is complete with the buildup of a livestream etc!


----------



## chocolatte89

Didymus said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion but I hope the next event is complete with the buildup of a livestream etc!



You're not the only one! I love the buildup of excitement and anticipation. It's so fun getting clues along the way, and trying to guess what the update might include. It also helps to have a date in mind, as I am pretty close to the end of the main storyline. 

My best guess at this point is early March, but I'm hoping to proved wrong by something earlier


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm looking forward to a new event too.  I suffer from the 6 stages of Magic Kingdoms...
STAGE 1 - Anticipation for the next event
STAGE 2 - Frustration that it hasn't started yet and I'm almost done leveling up all my characters
STAGE 3 - Excitement when they tease the next event
STAGE 4 - Impatience waiting for the few days before they download it  
STAGE 5 - Exhaustion from trying to complete the event before it's over
STAGE 6 - Relief that it is over and I can take a few days to myself without wondering if I'm missing anything on the game
Then after about 2 weeks, I slowly begin at Stage 1 again.  I'm thinking I might need to get some help.


----------



## Anitsirk24

mmmears said:


> Speaking of spending money (or gems in this case), I have a question!
> 
> Is T-Rex worth the 295 gems he costs?  I'm been thinking about getting him, but all my characters are already at L10 so I don't need his help for anything.  Thoughts?  (I could get Boo, Sparrow, or Wall-E instead, but they do cost significantly more).  Are any of them a must-have?  Or should I just wait and spend it on Beauty and the Beast?


 
Definitely, at a minimum, hold out until you get a special offer for him.  As well as the others.  They tend to be a better deal that way.


----------



## Didymus

mmmears said:


> Speaking of spending money (or gems in this case), I have a question!
> 
> Is T-Rex worth the 295 gems he costs?  I'm been thinking about getting him, but all my characters are already at L10 so I don't need his help for anything.  Thoughts?  (I could get Boo, Sparrow, or Wall-E instead, but they do cost significantly more).  Are any of them a must-have?  Or should I just wait and spend it on Beauty and the Beast?


T-Rex has some of his own little story, I would get him over the others you list but there will likely be a gem character with the next event...


----------



## Allison

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Do you have Pete? I know Pete is needed to welcome someone but I can't be positive it was for Minnie.


I think that was it.


----------



## mmmears

Anitsirk24 said:


> Definitely, at a minimum, hold out until you get a special offer for him.  As well as the others.  They tend to be a better deal that way.



I've never seen a deal where the gem cost goes down, only ones if you are paying cash and I am not planning to do that.


----------



## Aeriee

I haven't really been on Magic Kingdoms or the Dis boards since the Mulan event ended, so I'm kind of behind, but I see some people talking about a beauty and the beast event? Is this true or have been revealed yet? I have not seen anything on any social media. 

Also, has anyone else heard anything about chip n dale? I'm starting to think that was a cruel joke pulled by someone because I have still not seen any hard evidence that they where ever coming.


----------



## Kewz1

I received an offer this morning for 10-30% off several buildings.
For example:
RC Racers - 125 gems, now 100
Parachute Drop - 175 gems, now 140
Haunted Mansion - 150 gems, now 135
Etc...

Are there any buildings you would recommend purchasing??

Thanks.


----------



## 10CJ

Is there a list of which buildings give coins? Do any of the ones currently on sale give coins?


----------



## Acer

10CJ said:


> Is there a list of which buildings give coins? Do any of the ones currently on sale give coins?


You can hit the question mark on each building and it tells you what each yields


----------



## McCoy

10CJ said:


> Is there a list of which buildings give coins? Do any of the ones currently on sale give coins?





Acer said:


> You can hit the question mark on each building and it tells you what each yields



Hitting the question mark does not necessarily show you all items a building may produce; hitting the question mark will show you the items that are currently available to you to collect at that time that a building may produce.  So, for example, if I am currently full of needed Donald Duck ear hats, then hitting the question mark on Mad Tea Party will not show those hats as an item it produces.  But, if I start upgrading Donald, and then need more hats, hitting the question mark on Mad Tea Party would then show that Donald ear hats are produced.  So, since coins aren't available right now with no event going on, hitting the question mark on any of the buildings will not show whether they produce coins.

Which buildings produce coins change slightly from event to event, but the core buildings generally stay the same.  According to this list at http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event , the following buildings produce coins:

Attractions / Concessions
Goofy's Playhouse
Incredibles House
Mickey's PhilharMagic
Al's Toy Barn
Splash Mountain

Premium
Aurora's Spinning Wheel
Pluto's House
Fantasia Gardens and Fairways
Cackling Concession
The Kraken
Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop

If you click around on the Wiki page, you can also find what buildings produced coins in past events.

EDIT: in the list I copied, I am not certain that the Incredibles House or Cackling Concession have produced coins since their respective events ended, so this list is not perfect.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Kewz1 said:


> I received an offer this morning for 10-30% off several buildings.
> 
> Are there any buildings you would recommend purchasing??
> 
> Thanks.



I was wondering the same thing. Any recommendations? I have 1500 gems so I'd be happy to buy a few buildings if they are worth the cost


----------



## 2010_Bride

I don't think anyone has posted this yet, but when I was looking at the wiki about buildings I came across this regarding Chip & Dales treehouse. I can't wait for them to be added


----------



## DoreyAdore

So there's really nothing in the treasure chests that I want any more. I literally have 58 hanging lanterns   So as of today I haven't been looking for them and when I happen to stumble upon one I don't tap on it. I'm up to 4 that are uncollected.  Has anyone else done this?  If so, how many uncollected chest did you get to?  I wonder if, when I hit a certain number, the game will stop hiding more in my park.  With only a couple of characters left to level up to ten, maybe I'm just trying to find ways to make the game interesting.


----------



## chelynnah

DoreyAdore said:


> So there's really nothing in the treasure chests that I want any more. I literally have 58 hanging lanterns   So as of today I haven't been looking for them and when I happen to stumble upon one I don't tap on it. I'm up to 4 that are uncollected.  Has anyone else done this?  If so, how many uncollected chest did you get to?  I wonder if, when I hit a certain number, the game will stop hiding more in my park.  With only a couple of characters left to level up to ten, maybe I'm just trying to find ways to make the game interesting.


4 is the maximum


----------



## DoreyAdore

chelynnah said:


> 4 is the maximum


Thanks. So much for making the game more interesting...


----------



## mcdall

Arpo Z said:


> Thanks for the info. I have separate games going on two devices, so perhaps I will try to confirm for the sake of my own curiosity during the next mini-event.
> 
> For this one, I confirmed that starting at the same time on both devices put me on the same leaderboard.
> 
> (Though the odd thing is that even though it is clearly the same leaderboard on both devices based on the score counts, different usernames are listed. On my iPad, not connected to Facebook or GameCenter, rankings are currently:
> 
> 1. Disney Villain Fan 41074 - 120
> 2. Glass Slippers 68054 - 104
> 3. Disney Villain Fan 49255 - 91
> 
> while on my iPhone, connected to my Facebook account, it's
> 
> 1. schmoopsiekins - 120
> 2. Chonkinator - 104
> 3. NepetaStrider - 91
> 
> I assume this has to do with whether or not you are connected to Facebook, GameCenter, or neither, but I still found it peculiar!)




I read this board from time to time and felt the need to respond. If you pay close attention to the names they change every time you log in/open up the leaderboards. Even on the same account (I only have one). Same for the leader board for visitors. It seems like people think they are actually competing but it's really just an algorithm. I'm sure it's just like the odds of getting a token. I don't think it's a real board/real people. I'm surprised no one has caught this yet. So it makes sense that when you begin something later it just calculates odds. I found it to be quite annoying because it's all apparently fake. You are playing against the computer.


----------



## aussiebill10

So out of the 4 attractions I don't have yet 3 are discounted the one I wanted to get,Mike and Sully to the rescue isn't


----------



## Pheran

FYI this sale is pretty poor compared to the ones last year, you could get 50% off of the gem cost of many of these buildings then (e.g. RC Racers was 62 in the December 30th sale but now it's 100).


----------



## Arpo Z

mcdall said:


> I read this board from time to time and felt the need to respond. If you pay close attention to the names they change every time you log in/open up the leaderboards. Even on the same account (I only have one). Same for the leader board for visitors. It seems like people think they are actually competing but it's really just an algorithm. I'm sure it's just like the odds of getting a token. I don't think it's a real board/real people. I'm surprised no one has caught this yet. So it makes sense that when you begin something later it just calculates odds. I found it to be quite annoying because it's all apparently fake. You are playing against the computer.



I was able to see my iPhone game score and ranking on the leaderboard in my iPad game, and my iPad game score and ranking on the leaderboard in my iPhone game. I think you are correct that the game randomly generates leaderboard usernames for players who have not connected their accounts to Facebook or Gamecenter, and that those randomly-generated names can change over time, but that doesn't mean they don't represent real people. Furthermore, one I connected my iPhone game to my Facebook account I no longer saw the changing names, so it's not a universal issue.


----------



## Anitsirk24

aussiebill10 said:


> So out of the 4 attractions I don't have yet 3 are discounted the one I wanted to get,Mike and Sully to the rescue isn't



Same here.  I have everything but Mike and Sully, and of course it's not discounted.


----------



## mousehockey37

mcdall said:


> I read this board from time to time and felt the need to respond. If you pay close attention to the names they change every time you log in/open up the leaderboards. Even on the same account (I only have one). Same for the leader board for visitors. It seems like people think they are actually competing but it's really just an algorithm. I'm sure it's just like the odds of getting a token. I don't think it's a real board/real people. I'm surprised no one has caught this yet. So it makes sense that when you begin something later it just calculates odds. I found it to be quite annoying because it's all apparently fake. You are playing against the computer.



This is part of the reason I deleted the game a long time ago.  If you don't have the patience to wait for things to complete (who wants to wait a week or more for some things), and you're not going to pump any money into this (why should you if missions reward you with all the currencies of the game), you're just checking in on the game while you can be playing other games where you actually do something.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Bettie

bluecruiser said:


> I beg to differ. When I was trying to win an event and paid close attention to the leader board, I noticed the same names on the board each time I checked. I remember following the names of those I was trying to beat and they remained on my board, rising and falling as the lead changed.


Yeah, I have the same experience as this. While many of the names are randomly generated for users who haven't connected to Gameloft (DonaldIsTheBest79318, etc), those are real users and they stay consistent on my leaderboards throughout the events. When I first started playing, that's how *I* showed up on my leaderboard before I started logging in with Gameloft.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I have 7 premium chests with no good rewards in them so they're just sitting there (I have all the attractions). Just hoping we get more land next time because I'm pretty sure there is no other way I could rearrange anything to make room for more...


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Bettie said:


> Yeah, I have the same experience as this. While many of the names are randomly generated for users who haven't connected to Gameloft (DonaldIsTheBest79318, etc), those are real users and they stay consistent on my leaderboards throughout the events. When I first started playing, that's how *I* showed up on my leaderboard before I started logging in with Gameloft.



Wait. Those are REAL people? I just assumed they were bots/testers. Players made up to inflate the numbers. I mean, I've played this game since the very beginning. And back then, almost all the names were these generic ones. How could, on the first day or two, so many users have over a million lifetime visitors? I mean, even if they were somehow using a hacked version... ...the very first day?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Sorry if this has been mentioned before (there's quite a lot of back reading required), but I just finished watching Atlantis tonight. Guess it had been ages since I last saw it. ...anyway, for a movie that's not really known for its soundtrack, I heard something familiar. It was the only song from the MK game that I couldn't recall the origins for! Isn't that strange? So many well known modern songs, maybe one classic, and then they throw in this one? What's next? The opening to Black Cauldron? The Atlantis song is fitting, though not if you recall the scene from which it came. It's just like, wow, really? I know it was 16 years ago, had a McDonalds tie in, had a sequel, but really... ...pretty forgotten.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

fan1bsb97 said:


> I have 7 premium chests with no good rewards in them so they're just sitting there (I have all the attractions).



I'm in a similar position, I only have one ride left to get from the Premium Chest. Unfortunately my chest storage is full so I've had to put on on a pedestal to open.


----------



## supernova

For some reason, the game started giving me a run of gold chests.  So I have 1 platinum, with five gold chests.  That left me with one open pedestal, so I could only take in one chest at a time, get my "storage full" message, and then move the final chest up top to begin the un-cursing process.  Then I got another gold chest, so I had to throw that up top.  Wound up getting the one decoration I didn't have yet (the pirates warning statue thing), but I still have no intention of putting it out.  So I'm still playing with one open pedestal to receive chests.  At least I've been able to cycle through all of the bronze and silver chests that come through so far.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> For some reason, the game started giving me a run of gold chests.  So I have 1 platinum, with five gold chests.  That left me with one open pedestal, so I could only take in one chest at a time, get my "storage full" message, and then move the final chest up top to begin the un-cursing process.  Then I got another gold chest, so I had to throw that up top.  Wound up getting the one decoration I didn't have yet (the pirates warning statue thing), but I still have no intention of putting it out.  So I'm still playing with one open pedestal to receive chests.  At least I've been able to cycle through all of the bronze and silver chests that come through so far.


That's exactly what I have been doing since well before the Mulan event. Except I have 4 gold and 2 platinum. The cycle is annoying, especially if you forget or get those random chests while collecting, and I've gotten a couple gold since and even one platinum I've been forced to open. I'm so ready for an update...


----------



## Quellman

DoreyAdore said:


> Thanks. So much for making the game more interesting...


I've taken to stock piling gold and platinum chests. Never know when they may add another attraction, or at least some tokens during the next event.  Like oogie boogie.  His still show up in gold and Platinum.


----------



## danni918

For 2 days now it's been telling me I have 3 chest hiding somewhere but I can't find them anywhere.  I have closed everything down and restarted my phone and still nothing.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Didymus

I may go crazy if they don't start posting some hints about the next update...or give us something!
On my original game:
All attractions - check
All characters- check (level 9 or 10 for each)
All costumes - check

And on my reset game I just welcomed Mother G...

At this point I would even welcome the brooms lol!


----------



## Wdw1015

Didymus said:


> I may go crazy if they don't start posting some hints about the next update...or give us something!
> On my original game:
> All attractions - check
> All characters- check (level 9 or 10 for each)
> All costumes - check
> 
> And on my reset game I just welcomed Mother G...
> 
> At this point I would even welcome the brooms lol!


I'm in the same boat...so bored! This is the only game that I've played where it never seems to progress. Ho hum...


----------



## here757

I'm so sorry if answered already..
When u visit others parks and u click the green checks.. what items are worth more?
I clicked on scully and got 2 potions


----------



## Didymus

Wdw1015 said:


> I'm in the same boat...so bored! This is the only game that I've played where it never seems to progress. Ho hum...



I'm tempted to restart again...


----------



## empresslilly

here757 said:


> I'm so sorry if answered already..
> When u visit others parks and u click the green checks.. what items are worth more?
> I clicked on scully and got 2 potions


As far as I can tell, it changes every time you visit.


----------



## here757

empresslilly said:


> As far as I can tell, it changes every time you visit.


Thank you


----------



## supernova

Didymus said:


> I may go crazy if they don't start posting some hints about the next update...or give us something!
> On my original game:
> All attractions - check
> All characters- check (level 9 or 10 for each)
> All costumes - check
> 
> And on my reset game I just welcomed Mother G...
> 
> At this point I would even welcome the brooms lol!


Shhhhh.  Not so loud.  They might end up giving more of those stupid brooms.


----------



## KPach525

Didymus said:


> I'm tempted to restart again...


I did on my Samsung tablet, and I got too stressed yet bored so fast. Plus I realized I wouldn't get any of the event characters.


----------



## supernova

here757 said:


> I clicked on scully and got 2 potions


I wonder how many potions you would get if you clicked on Mulder?


----------



## mmmears

I'm bored, too.  This is the trouble with the newer, timed events.  We are forced to race through it (or not get to finish) and then have nothing to do in between them.  If they continued the actual storyline I would still have things to work on and would still be enjoying the game.  Just one opinion...


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm bored, too.  This is the trouble with the newer, timed events.  We are forced to race through it (or not get to finish) and then have nothing to do in between them.  If they continued the actual storyline I would still have things to work on and would still be enjoying the game.  Just one opinion...


Again, I stand by my statement that I have been making for months now... this all demonstrates the extreme shortsightedness of the game developers.   They layer out the plan and didn't take into account what was going to happen once the world caught up to them.  I was vindicated once I defeated Mother Gothel and got that nonsense that the portal was strengthened.  I knew that the game map was never going to be expanded and that game play was going to drag on.  Now they cannot keep up with the regular players' progress and they are spinning their gears. Idiots.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Again, I stand by my statement that I have been making for months now... this all demonstrates the extreme shortsightedness of the game developers.   They layer out the plan and didn't take into account what was going to happen once the world caught up to them.  I was vindicated once I defeated Mother Gothel and got that nonsense that the portal was strengthened.  I knew that the game map was never going to be expanded and that game play was going to drag on.  Now they cannot keep up with the regular players' progress and they are spinning their gears. Idiots.



Yep.  I totally agree.  I wish you were wrong, though.    It would be nice to actually have a reason to play at this point, other than "oh no there is this limited time thing and I have to play 24/7 and give them real money."  I really enjoyed the self-pacing of the game in it's earlier days.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yep.  I totally agree.  I wish you were wrong, though.    It would be nice to actually have a reason to play at this point, other than "oh no there is this limited time thing and I have to play 24/7 and give them real money."  I really enjoyed the self-pacing of the game in it's earlier days.


Sadly though, this is the reality.  Self-paced is out the window.  I remember the days of trying to save up enough magic to open a parcel of land.  Now the dummies behind the game have players with ten million pieces of magic and positively nothing to do with it.


----------



## Gothmic

I feel the same as the last few posters, the only thing bringing me into the game daily now is trying to win Tower Of Terror from the chests, I have every other attraction and every character. Mulan is levelling up to 10 as we speak. I may hang on for the next event but will not spend any real money on it to make it more challenging, and if I fail, I fail. I had real dreams of being able to build a virtual disney, my way, but the land constraints and the pre placed items really make that unattainable. I wish I had of played Virtual Magic Kingdoms more back in the days it was around.


----------



## Quellman

danni918 said:


> For 2 days now it's been telling me I have 3 chest hiding somewhere but I can't find them anywhere.  I have closed everything down and restarted my phone and still nothing.  Anyone else having this issue?


have you looked in the shadows out past space mountain and small world??


----------



## danni918

Quellman said:


> have you looked in the shadows out past space mountain and small world??


 YAY thank you so much.  I've never found one back in the shadows so I never once thought to look there.


----------



## Quellman

danni918 said:


> YAY thank you so much.  I've never found one back in the shadows so I never once thought to look there.


There are some random locations for sure.  I know I still miss the mfrom time to time too and then just forget about them until the next day.


----------



## Beccybooboo

fan1bsb97 said:


> I have 7 premium chests with no good rewards in them so they're just sitting there (I have all the attractions). Just hoping we get more land next time because I'm pretty sure there is no other way I could rearrange anything to make room for more...





supernova said:


> For some reason, the game started giving me a run of gold chests.  So I have 1 platinum, with five gold chests.  That left me with one open pedestal, so I could only take in one chest at a time, get my "storage full" message, and then move the final chest up top to begin the un-cursing process.  Then I got another gold chest, so I had to throw that up top.  Wound up getting the one decoration I didn't have yet (the pirates warning statue thing), but I still have no intention of putting it out.  So I'm still playing with one open pedestal to receive chests.  At least I've been able to cycle through all of the bronze and silver chests that come through so far.



I too have found that I now have an abundance of platinum and gold chests that I have been forced to open to receive unwanted items. Gone are the days when these were the chests you desperately needed. The need to offer some new rewards with the update. Like supernova I have only 1 free spot to collect chests and cycle the silver and bronze.
Would be good if you could gift them to those in need of attractions. As they are useless at this stage for me.


----------



## empresslilly

The Disney Magic Kingdoms FB page just updated its cover photo.  It's the usual photo but it has the addition of rose petals falling throughout.  Looks like a hint that Beauty and the Beast is indeed on its way.


----------



## mrzrich

supernova said:


> I wonder how many potions you would get if you clicked on Mulder?



BAH!!!!!!


----------



## chocolatte89

Anyone see the DMK Instagram?? New hint about beauty and the beast! Trying to post a photo, but it won't let me.


----------



## mrzrich

For the past few days most of my characters are off on 12, 18, and 24 hour tasks.  I just have no motivation to check the game every hour for no good reason


----------



## hopemax

In my IOS game, I just finished leveling Mulan up and she was my last character.  I am currently only putting people on tasks if they have wishes.  I've stopped even putting them on 24 hr tasks.  I am still running parades for the chance at gems.

Windows game, I have Anna at 9, Hans, Mulan and Elsa at 8.  So still some tokens to collect there.  

This Beauty and the Beast thing is making me a little sad.  We're going on a 10 day vacation in March, and the Windows machine won't be traveling so I don't know how much I'll be able to do of the new event.  If images are starting to load, then it will probably start soon, but I know I won't be able to finish it.  First event I won't be able to finish.


----------



## supernova

mrzrich said:


> BAH!!!!!!


Sometimes you just have to, you know?


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Gothmic said:


> I feel the same as the last few posters, the only thing bringing me into the game daily now is trying to win Tower Of Terror from the chests, I have every other attraction and every character. Mulan is levelling up to 10 as we speak. I may hang on for the next event but will not spend any real money on it to make it more challenging, and if I fail, I fail. I had real dreams of being able to build a virtual disney, my way, but the land constraints and the pre placed items really make that unattainable.* I wish I had of played Virtual Magic Kingdoms more back in the days it was around.*


*

VMK *was awesome!!! I played with my kids and we had a BLAST!!! Kids are in their 20s and they still talk about it. We had so much fun!!


----------



## Didymus




----------



## Diznygrl

Gothmic said:


> I feel the same as the last few posters, the only thing bringing me into the game daily now is trying to win Tower Of Terror from the chests, I have every other attraction and every character. Mulan is levelling up to 10 as we speak. I may hang on for the next event but will not spend any real money on it to make it more challenging, and if I fail, I fail. I had real dreams of being able to build a virtual disney, my way, but the land constraints and the pre placed items really make that unattainable. I wish I had of played Virtual Magic Kingdoms more back in the days it was around.



I agree, this game did not end up being what I expected it to be at all. When it said you were going to be able to "build your own Magic Kingdom", I did not think it meant "plop down random attractions and snack stands wherever you can squeeze them when we tell you to." I wouldn't even call it a game at this point, just something you check on every once in a while and go through the motions, like taking out the garbage or washing dishes. Would it kill them to make it more engaging by adding some mini games or something??

And yeah, I really, REALLY miss VMK.


----------



## Pheran

Diznygrl said:


> And yeah, I really, REALLY miss VMK.



For those of you who miss VMK, apparently there's something very similar called MyVMK.  I've never played either so I can't comment on it beyond that.


----------



## Acer

Spider event. 250 gets you cackling concession.

1-5 get 5000 magic and 25 gems


----------



## Acer

I have not started it yet. If someone can confirm the amount and refresh time, that would be awesome


----------



## Pheran

Spider event lasts 6 days

10 - 1000 magic
35 - 10 happiness, 2500 magic
125 - 10 happiness, 3 gems
250 - Cackling Concession

Leaderboard

1-5 - 25 gems, 5000 magic
6-10 - 10 gems, 5000 magic
11-25 - 5 gems, 4000 magic
26-275 - 4000 magic
276-750 - 2500 magic
751-2500 - 1500 magic


----------



## Wdw1015

Why in the world are we clicking on spiders and have the potential to win a cackling concession in February? So at least another week of no update.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Wdw1015 said:


> Why in the world are we clicking on spiders and have the potential to win a cackling concession in February? So at least another week of no update.


It certainly looks that way. Six days is far too long for the spiders. I'll probably aim for 125 spiders to get the 3 guaranteed gems, then I'll stop. I have no intention of competing hard for 6 days for the chance of winning a few additional gems. I'm hoping BatB will start next Thursday (most events seem to commence on a Thursday) and it would make sense, with the spiders finishing next Wednesday. 
Whatever happened to the Chip and Dale addition to the main story line? Very disappointing we didn't get it after Mulan.


----------



## mmmears

The new FB post says, "14 days until the big reveal!" so I think it's going to be 2 weeks before they even "reveal" any updates, let alone actually implement one.

ETA: the graphic has those falling rose petals on it, so I'm guessing it's just the long, long lead up to the B&B thing.


----------



## Didymus




----------



## Acer

For people like me who are new (since christmas), This gives me a few weeks to level more characters up while getting tokens to cap their collections in advance of new update. 
I like it


----------



## Mattimation

They seem to be hinting on Facebook that this isn't just a Beauty and the Beast event - they replied to someone saying it was just BatB with "You'd think that's the only thing that's coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




" I'd hope it's something big since they just announced it's 2 weeks before they even announce anything, and that would be 1 week before both the new movie and the one year anniversary of the game, but at this point I'd bet it's just "BatB characters are here for a limited time event and there are more updates coming soon, promise!"

Edit: Actually, I just saw that they've built the whole website into a countdown to the announcement, which is way more than anything they've done before, barring the original countdown to the game. This is way more promising than just a social media campaign, though this may just be a different way to capitalize on the buzz of the movie and get new people to join.


----------



## bookgirl

I am playing once or twice a day.  I'm going to wait on the spiders to get an easier group.  I already have a Cracking Concession so I'm not worried about winning it.

I'm spending my time getting characters that have been sitting at 8 and 9 upgraded to 10.

I also am trying to get my newly acquired Syndrome and Mr I, as well as the Mulan and Frozen characters upgraded to at least the higher end of the range.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Unlike others, I'm ok waiting a couple of weeks for new content. With back to back recent events, I was forced to practically live on this game in order to collect all characters. My gems were almost all spent, and I'm enjoying just logging in once or twice a day to watch ads for gems, run parades and gather tokens to finish levelling up Elsa and the three Mulan characters that are at levels 7-9. 

I'm also hoping that the developers are working towards a smoother streaming game. Mine is still laggy at times.


----------



## Pheran

Mattimation said:


> They seem to be hinting on Facebook that this isn't just a Beauty and the Beast event - they replied to someone saying it was just BatB with "You'd think that's the only thing that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " I'd hope it's something big since they just announced it's 2 weeks before they even announce anything, and that would be 1 week before both the new movie and the one year anniversary of the game, but at this point I'd bet it's just "BatB characters are here for a limited time event and there are more updates coming soon, promise!"
> 
> Edit: Actually, I just saw that they've built the whole website into a countdown to the announcement, which is way more than anything they've done before, barring the original countdown to the game. This is way more promising than just a social media campaign, though this may just be a different way to capitalize on the buzz of the movie and get new people to join.



Honestly I've been thinking that since Beauty and the Beast is such an iconic part of the Disney franchise, maybe it will be an extension to the main story?  In any case the 14-day countdown is no surprise, since whatever this is will likely start near the March 17th movie release.


----------



## Ariel 007

supernova said:


> Shhhhh.  Not so loud.  They might end up giving more of those stupid brooms.


Naw....it's SPIDERS!!!! lol


----------



## LeCras

Ooh, I'm intrigued! I've only got Mulan left to level up (she's level 9, I'm missing four ear hats) but I've got plenty of RL stuff to get on with while I wait for the annoucement.


----------



## Mattimation

Pheran said:


> Honestly I've been thinking that since Beauty and the Beast is such an iconic part of the Disney franchise, maybe it will be an extension to the main story?  In any case the 14-day countdown is no surprise, since whatever this is will likely start near the March 17th movie release.



Yeah, I'm assuming that the big countdown is pointing to some meaningful extension. I'm interested to see if the extension will actually involve Beauty and the Beast, or if they just happen to show up during the extension, kind of like how Cinderella & Prince Charming appeared but didn't contribute to the story. I guess if they open the rest of Fantasy Land, Gaston could be the Boss who finally opens the gate to Adventure Land.


----------



## SunDial

I am going to have to wait until Monday to play the spiders.  I am going to be at Disney running the Princess Half Marathon weekend with my daughter.


----------



## bluekirty

Didymus said:


> View attachment 221818


14 days until the announcement, which means even more days until the update.  We are getting closer to the game's one year mark, so hopefully there will be a hefty update.  But who am I kidding - just another timed event and maybe one square of space opened but four new attractions to try to fit it in.


----------



## DarrylR

Anyone else tired of levelling up Elsa? No other character has required this much time.


----------



## supernova

Ariel 007 said:


> Naw....it's SPIDERS!!!! lol


Hey... at least we've got something to do.   Although we haven't seen spiders since Oogie Boogie.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> 14 days until the announcement, which means even more days until the update.  We are getting closer to the game's one year mark, so hopefully there will be a hefty update.  But who am I kidding - just another timed event and maybe one square of space opened but four new attractions to try to fit it in.


Which also means that we are up to, what, three months since the last time they gave us new land?  Four?  Looks like I was right. We are never getting an expanded game board. Or at least until 2018.  Lovely.


----------



## Sandra32

SunDial said:


> I am going to have to wait until Monday to play the spiders.  I am going to be at Disney running the Princess Half Marathon weekend with my daughter.


Beat of luck! X


----------



## 2010_Bride

Ariel 007 said:


> Naw....it's SPIDERS!!!! lol



I like the spiders, they are big


----------



## AlohaBerry

In case anyone is wondering... Yes the spiders are totally easier to see and hit and less likely to hide successfully behind buildings. AND it is 8 every 2 hours. Last event I lucked out (and slept a little less) and managed 3rd place. Five days at that place is exhausting though! We'll see if I can keep up the pace this game.
Happy playing DMK!


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> 14 days until the announcement, which means even more days until the update.  We are getting closer to the game's one year mark, so hopefully there will be a hefty update.  But who am I kidding - just another timed event and maybe one square of space opened but four new attractions to try to fit it in.


I'm guessing the furthest corner space of Fantasyland.


----------



## mmmears

I am not a fan of the "find x" games, but this one is sooooo much better than usual.  I can actually see the spiders and for that I am very grateful!    Also, I never did buy that cackling concession, so I'm glad it's available through this game.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

DarrylR said:


> Anyone else tired of levelling up Elsa? No other character has required this much time.


I've legit got every other character up to lvl 10 aside from her! even Hans and the Mulan gang


----------



## Anitsirk24

I actually have Elsa going to 10 now.  Only ones not at 10 are Hans (he is at level 9, has 4 more hats left to get), and the Mulan characters, who are all at level 8.  I feel confident that by the time this announcement comes, everyone will be at 10.


----------



## Acer

Nightmare before christmas stuff in chests like the incredibles were a few weeks ago. $9.99 gets you 5 chests and the parade float

Would love to get it but I dont like the gamble.


----------



## Acer

And huge propers go out to whoever figured out to wait on clicking stuff (brooms, spiders)

Woke up this morning, clicked my first one and im in 12th with 24. Top 5 is a no brainer. Much less stressful and I will still hit the concession


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

Hit the jackpot with nightmare chests got 2 attractions,oogie boogie,zero and Jack super happy being a huge fan of the movie myshelf


----------



## here757

How often do the spiders come out?


----------



## Acer

here757 said:


> How often do the spiders come out?


Every two hours


----------



## here757

Acer said:


> Every two hours


Thanks


----------



## Sofia the first

mrzrich said:


> For the past few days most of my characters are off on 12, 18, and 24 hour tasks.  I just have no motivation to check the game every hour for no good reason


It does get like that! Tasks or updates they are getting longer! My little girl is getting bored now! When characters are on long quests and you end up with loads of Mackey wishes is there a way of granting them all at once when he's finished?


----------



## Sofia the first

Ok I have a question for all experienced people? Micky has just defeated Pete so has been busy a while and I have 7 kids wanting him! Set him to a task with a smile but only one child went over? I never know how many will go or why? Any tips?


----------



## J24LM

DarrylR said:


> Anyone else tired of levelling up Elsa? No other character has required this much time.


Omigod. I'm trying so hard to level her up. She's my last one. I've got her on level 9 with 18 tiaras and 32 hats. I feel like I've been working on her for months.


----------



## mcdall

Arpo Z said:


> I was able to see my iPhone game score and ranking on the leaderboard in my iPad game, and my iPad game score and ranking on the leaderboard in my iPhone game. I think you are correct that the game randomly generates leaderboard usernames for players who have not connected their accounts to Facebook or Gamecenter, and that those randomly-generated names can change over time, but that doesn't mean they don't represent real people. Furthermore, one I connected my iPhone game to my Facebook account I no longer saw the changing names, so it's not a universal issue.



That makes more sense. Unfortunately I can't connect to Facebook or game center because when I started the game I was doing it with my daughter and enetered the age as 3. I have emailed game loft to fix it and they never respond. So I have a random name assigned by the game. Of course I am the only one who plays it. I started this game with my daughter and then I became addicted!! My husband makes fun of me constantly. Lol

Still, it's strange that the names in my boards keep changing for me.  Same for the lifetime visitors! I feel like it's very hard for me to get into the top of the leader boards on events but I guess I am playing against computer since I haven't officially signed in. It's very frustrating!!

Plus I can't watch the ads for gems because there's no way to change my age.


----------



## littlebearfan

Sofia the first said:


> Ok I have a question for all experienced people? Micky has just defeated Pete so has been busy a while and I have 7 kids wanting him! Set him to a task with a smile but only one child went over? I never know how many will go or why? Any tips?



Some characters have multiple tasks that grant wishes. When you select Mickey, there should be a smiley face next to the tasks that will grant wishes. If there are 2 tasks with smiley faces, I select the shorter one first.


----------



## KPach525

Well I guess I won't be opening any chests for at least 2 weeks until the new event starts...


----------



## PrincessS121212

UmmYeahOk said:


> Wait. Those are REAL people? I just assumed they were bots/testers. Players made up to inflate the numbers. I mean, I've played this game since the very beginning. And back then, almost all the names were these generic ones. How could, on the first day or two, so many users have over a million lifetime visitors? I mean, even if they were somehow using a hacked version... ...the very first day?


Sorry it took so long to reply, but yes, many of the names are auto generated.  For example, I'm not hooked up to gameloft or facebook with my account, so my auto generated name on the leaderboards is Monsters Inc Employee (long number) and everyone assumes that means I'm a Disney employee but I'm not!


----------



## AlohaBerry

Happy Halloween! Well, that's how I feel! Bought two of the NBC enchanted chests packs and got the float and Everyone! and 3 buildings! (plus two pumpkin walls).Since I started playing at Thanksgiving I felt I had missed out. But not so!
 Feeling happy!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> Happy Halloween! Well, that's how I feel! Bought two of the NBC enchanted chests packs and got the float and Everyone! and 3 buildings! (plus two pumpkin walls).Since I started playing at Thanksgiving I felt I had missed out. But not so!
> Feeling happy!


Congrats!!!


----------



## littlebearfan

AlohaBerry said:


> Happy Halloween! Well, that's how I feel! Bought two of the NBC enchanted chests packs and got the float and Everyone! and 3 buildings! (plus two pumpkin walls).Since I started playing at Thanksgiving I felt I had missed out. But not so!
> Feeling happy!



I bought two packs, got all but zero and jacks house. Used gems for two more chests and got them! Very happy.


----------



## empresslilly

It's great to hear that folks are doing so well with the chests this time!    I've already got everything in them, but I'm really happy for those who are getting what they need.


----------



## Kewz1

I bit the bullet and purchased the 5 chests/float bundle. I wound up with Jack, Goofy in costume, the candy shop, concession stand, and the tower.  Very pleased with my purchase!


----------



## Kewz1

Sofia the first said:


> It does get like that! Tasks or updates they are getting longer! My little girl is getting bored now! When characters are on long quests and you end up with loads of Mackey wishes is there a way of granting them all at once when he's finished?



Mickey generally has two choices. One is 60 seconds and the other is playing the trumpet for 2 hours. Like another poster said, I click on the shorter one first and then the longer. So in 121 minutes you will have granted all his wishes. Make sense?


----------



## Arpo Z

Arpo Z said:


> Re: starting late, does anyone know whether leaderboard assignment is delayed if you play offline? For example, if I were to go offline right after the event started, click firecrackers regularly for a day or two while continually staying offline, and then finally go back online after building up my totals, would I end up on a leaderboard with folks who started right away, or folks who started around the time I went back online?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



So - ran a mini-experiment for the current spider event to figure this out.

To recap: I have two separate games going, one on my iPad and one on my iPhone, currently at levels 42 and 46, respectively. For the previous firecracker event, I started at the same time (about 1 day after the start of the event) on both devices and wound up on the same leaderboard.

For the spider event, I took my iPad offline as soon as the event began, without having tapped any spiders on either device. I meant to wait a full 24 hours before starting, but accidentally hit a spider on my iPhone game about four hours after the event began. (Ugh.) I then immediately grabbed my (still-offline) iPad and tapped a spider to start the event on that device; there was about a 1-minute delay between start times. I continued from there playing as usual on both devices, keeping the iPad continually offline. Yesterday evening, about 1 and a half days after the start of the event, I went back online on the iPad.

Result? I was immediately in the number one spot on the iPad game, ranked first with 88 spiders tapped, with the number two spot held by someone with 40 spiders tapped. On the iPhone game, the top spot was held by someone with 144 spiders, and my 104 spiders tapped was only good enough for a ranking in the high teens.

Conclusion: Clearly, playing entirely offline on the iPad for the first part of the event landed me on a far less competitive leaderboard. I conclude that leaderboard assignment depends not on when you tap your first spider, but the first tap that is "registered" by the game when you go online. So, if you have the option to play offline, you  can do that instead of delaying your start time and wind up in an even better spot because you will have accumulated points in the meantime while still ending up on a less competitive leaderboard once you go online. (Just make sure you go online before the event ends so that your score is recorded!)


----------



## chelynnah

littlebearfan said:


> Some characters have multiple tasks that grant wishes. When you select Mickey, there should be a smiley face next to the tasks that will grant wishes. If there are 2 tasks with smiley faces, I select the shorter one first.


This is what I do too.


----------



## chelynnah

Kewz1 said:


> Mickey generally has two choices. One is 60 seconds and the other is playing the trumpet for 2 hours. Like another poster said, I click on the shorter one first and then the longer. So in 121 minutes you will have granted all his wishes. Make sense?


Don't forget he also has an hour task of 'study magic'


----------



## AlohaBerry

My 10th post allowed me to finally change my avatar. And of course it had to be Stitch!! Now DMK adding some Lilo and Stitch? Whew, that would be fun! They could have the ride where Stitch spots on you.... And a ride where you surf. 

Ohana means family! Disney family!


----------



## mshanson3121

So.... curious: I just noticed that the area behind the portals and the unlocked areas of land that are normally dark, are now all of a sudden lit up. Is this a sign of a land expansion to come?


----------



## disneyjr77

How do you play offline? I play on my phone and think I'm always online.


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> So.... curious: I just noticed that the area behind the portals and the unlocked areas of land that are normally dark, are now all of a sudden lit up. Is this a sign of a land expansion to come?


Not sure where you mean.  All of my dark land is still dark.  Although the only portholes that are left at this point lead off the screen to the left.


----------



## Arpo Z

disneyjr77 said:


> How do you play offline? I play on my phone and think I'm always online.



If you used airplane mode that would do it. Of course then you can't use any other functions on your phone that require online access either. It's a little clunky, but you could go into airplane mode, tap the spiders or whatever, then fully close out the app, go online again and use your phone as usual, then go back into airplane mode again each time before opening the app. You'd need to remember to do this every time - as soon as you opened the app while online you would be immediately assigned to a leaderboard. 

So, definitely a little clunky! That's why I tried it out on my iPad, which I mostly use as a secondary device.


----------



## AlohaBerry

AlohaBerry said:


> My 10th post allowed me to finally change my avatar. And of course it had to be Stitch!! Now DMK adding some Lilo and Stitch? Whew, that would be fun! They could have the ride where Stitch spots on you.... And a ride where you surf.
> 
> Ohana means family! Disney family!



By the way I meant where Stitch SPITS on you... I think they have this ride in WDW. Creepy but fun. LOL


----------



## AlohaBerry

Space Saving Attraction Placement TIPS
AND Which Attractions Give you the Most Magic per Hour…

Placement:  I counted the squares on each attraction (later to find it all on the fandom website:  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/The_Kraken
(which will show you the Kraken but if you use search you can find all the attractions)
The land hogs are: The Omnidroid City at 20x20, Arendelle Rink at 12x18, and Mad Tea Party (14x14)
The little ones (so easy to fit many places) are: Space Traders (7x7), Mickey's Philharmagic (9x9), Goofy's House (9x9), Aurora's Spinning Wheel (9x9)
Most little land spots allow you to place a 13 next to a 9 which also means you could fit a 12 next to a 10. 
Cool, right!?

Most Magic per Hour: I put the Magic, Stars, and collect time and did a calculation for magic per hour.
The worst (and therefore the ones put in storage when I get a new attraction but don’t have enough land) are:  Princess Fairytale Hall (330 mag, 61 stars, 24 hrs = 13.75 mag/hr), Fantasy Faire, Magic Carpets of Aladin, Prince Charming’s Regal Carousel.
The best are: Mickey’s House (if you like clicking every few minutes), Aurora's Spinning Wheel (77 mag, 18 stars, 1 hour = 77 mag/hr), Fantasia Gardens + Fairways (90 mag, 18 stars, 2 hrs = 45 mag/hr), Syndrome’s Zero Point Energy, The Kraken, and Goofy’s House. So I never remove these!

I compiled this all in an Excel sheet. 

Here is a list of all the attractions and the size and magic per hour info. Enjoy!
Attraction Name / Size / Storyline / Magic / Stars / Build Hours / # Magic per Hour
(If it's a square, the size is listed as one number only- eg Aurora's Spinning wheel is 9x9)
Aurora's Spinning Wheel  9 Disney Park 77 18 1 77
California Screamin' NA Disney Park 130 22 8 16.25
Daisy's Diner 9 Disney Park 115 21 6 19.2
Donald's Boat 10 Disney Park 120 22 6 20
Fairy Hut 9 Disney Park 65 12 2 32.5
Fantasia Gardens + Fairways 11 Disney Park 90 18 2 45.0
Fantasy Faire 12 Disney Park 180 30 12 15
Goofy’s Playhouse 9 Disney Park 30 5 1 30
Haunted Mansion 12 Disney Park 99 9 4 24.8
Jet Packs 13 Disney Park 175 14 8 21.9
Mad Tea Party 14 Disney Park 240 48 12 20.0
Magic Carpets of Aladin 14 Disney Park 180 30 12 15
Magic Lamp Theater 13 Disney Park 140 27 6 23.3
Mickey’s Fun Wheel 12 Disney Park 7 2 0.05 140
Mickey’s House 10 Disney Park 5 1 0.2 25
Mickey’s PhilharMagic 9 Disney Park 55 10 2 27.5
Minnie's House 10 Disney Park 90 17 4 22.5
Pixie Hollow 10 Disney Park 180 30 12 15
Pluto's House 9 Disney Park 65 14 1 65
Prince Charming's Regal Carousel 13 Disney Park 180 3 12 15
Princess Fairytale Hall 13 Disney Park 330 61 24 13.8
Space Mountain na Disney Park 190 34 12 15.8
Splash Mountain 12 Disney Park 145 27 8 18.1
Sword in The Stone 10 Disney Park 80 30 12 6.7
Hollywood Tower of Terror 10 Disney Park 55 10 2 27.5

Al’s Toy Barn 11 Toy Story 80 14 4 20
Astro Orbiters 13 Toy Story 115 21 6 19.2
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters 13 Toy Story 35 7 1 35
Jessie's Snack Roundup 9 Toy Story 105 18 6 17.5
Pizza Planet 11 Toy Story 85 15 4 21.25
RC Racers 11 Toy Story 140 27 6 23.3
Space Traders 7 Toy Story 60 11 2 30
Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop 13 Toy Story 115 23 4 28.8

Sea Serpent Swing 10x12 Pirates 115 21 6 19.2
The Kraken 15x16 Pirates 125 26 4 31.25
Tortuga Tavern 10 Pirates 140 25 8 17.5

Monster's Inc Laugh Floor 9 Monsters Inc 235 42 16 14.7
Mike + Sulley to the Rescue 13 Monsters Inc 150 30 6 25
Cyclops Sushi 11 Monsters Inc 140 25 8 17.5

Rapunzel's Tower 9 Tangled 200 37 12 16.7
Snuggly Duckling 10 Tangled 330 61 24 13.75

Wall-E's House 11 Wall-E 175 34 8 21.9

Arendelle Rink 12x18 Frozen 105 18 6 17.5
Elsa's Ice Palace 13 Frozen 300 50 24 12.5
Troll Knoll 12 Frozen 130 22 8 16.25
Wandering Oaken's 12x9 Frozen 180 30 12 15

Incredibles house 10 Incredibles 55 10 2 27.5
Omnidroid Obstacle Course 13 Incredibles 30 4 1 30
Syndrome's Zero Point Energy 13 Incredibles 15 2 0.3 50
The Omnidroid City 20 Incredibles 80 14 4 20

Ancestor's Shrine 12 Mulan 100 22 8 12.5
Lantern Attraction 12 Mulan 57 18 2 28.5
Training Camp 11 Mulan 35 5 2 17.5

Finklestein's Tower 8 Nightmare BC 105 18 6 17.5
Nightmare Candy Shop 9 Nightmare BC 130 22 8 16.25
Jack's House 10 Nightmare BC 80 14 4 20

Concession- Hat Stand 5 Disney Park 20 3 1 20
Concession- Sorcerer's Hat 5 Disney Park 35 5 1 35
Concession- Burger stand 5 Disney Park 2 1 0.1 20
Concession- Pretzel stand 5 Disney Park 35 5 2 17.5


----------



## Arpo Z

Awesome post, AlohaBerry. Do the stars-per-hour rankings march up with the magic-per-hour rankings?


----------



## disneyjr77

Arpo Z said:


> If you used airplane mode that would do it. Of course then you can't use any other functions on your phone that require online access either. It's a little clunky, but you could go into airplane mode, tap the spiders or whatever, then fully close out the app, go online again and use your phone as usual, then go back into airplane mode again each time before opening the app. You'd need to remember to do this every time - as soon as you opened the app while online you would be immediately assigned to a leaderboard.
> 
> So, definitely a little clunky! That's why I tried it out on my iPad, which I mostly use as a secondary device.



Thanks!!


----------



## Kewz1

chelynnah said:


> Don't forget he also has an hour task of 'study magic'



Ahh! Maybe that's the one I was thinking of. 60 minutes not seconds.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Arpo Z said:


> Awesome post, AlohaBerry. Do the stars-per-hour rankings march up with the magic-per-hour rankings?


Nope. I only calculated the magic/hr since I needed it for attractions and leveling up characters. You can calculate stars/hr by dividing the stars by the refresh hours. Glad you like it!


----------



## Arpo Z

Yeah, was hoping you had it in your spreadsheet already - too lazy to transfer the data from here myself!


----------



## mmmears

Kewz1 said:


> Ahh! Maybe that's the one I was thinking of. 60 minutes not seconds.



Mickey has three "happiness" tasks.  One is 60 secs, one is 60 mins, and one takes 2 hours (trumpet).


----------



## AlohaBerry

Arpo Z said:


> Yeah, was hoping you had it in your spreadsheet already - too lazy to transfer the data from here myself!



Your wish is my command. However, DisBoards won't let me upload an excel sheet.... So I uploaded it as a Unicode TXT. Just import it as external data into Excel- just follow the prompts and hit enter a few times. 

This file has 3 more columns: 
1) Do I have it (Y/N)
2) Other (what else does the attraction give- a hat? a chest? etc- my data on this one is not complete)
3) Cost (gems, magic, free, special money- Frzn, NBC, Mulan, Incred, etc). 

Hope this works!


PS not responsible for any human data entry errors! LOL


----------



## AlohaBerry

Any ideas on how I can level up my Nightmare Before Christmas characters since there are essentially no tasks for items for Zero and Oogie?! It's already a lodged bug/error on Gameloft. But thought I'd voice my chagrin here. swimming in confusion.


----------



## Arpo Z

AlohaBerry said:


> Your wish is my command. However, DisBoards won't let me upload an excel sheet.... So I uploaded it as a Unicode TXT. Just import it as external data into Excel- just follow the prompts and hit enter a few times.
> 
> This file has 3 more columns:
> 1) Do I have it (Y/N)
> 2) Other (what else does the attraction give- a hat? a chest? etc- my data on this one is not complete)
> 3) Cost (gems, magic, free, special money- Frzn, NBC, Mulan, Incred, etc).
> 
> Hope this works!
> 
> 
> PS not responsible for any human data entry errors! LOL



Excellent! Will take a crack at this tomorrow when I'm less sleepy...


----------



## Pheran

Sofia the first said:


> Ok I have a question for all experienced people? Micky has just defeated Pete so has been busy a while and I have 7 kids wanting him! Set him to a task with a smile but only one child went over? I never know how many will go or why? Any tips?



To give a better explanation of this - every character wish in your park is hardcoded to a specific task.  For many characters, it doesn't matter, since they only have one possible happiness task.  But for characters like Mickey, who has 3, you can discover which wish it is by tapping on it.  Mickey's task list will come up, and whichever one is on top is the one that guest wants.  So if you have multiple Mickey wishes, you can tap on each guest and find out what they are.  Then you can prioritize your tasks appropriately based on the number of wishes, though doing "Search for Friends" first is pretty much a no-brainer since it's 60 seconds.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Just wanted to add a trick I learned. Most people know that you can spend crystals to finish tasks. But for most tasks, you can get the last 30 seconds free! For example, if Mickey is searching for friends (a 60 second task), when the counter gets to 30 seconds, instead of costing 2 crystals to finish it will show free. If you're  in a hurry (like getting balloons for Pete or need to start a new wish), you can get them sooner than every 60 seconds. This works on longer tasks as well- those last 30 seconds you can finish early at no cost. 
Sorry if this tip has been given before, but with new people joining I don't think it will hurt to post again.


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> Any ideas on how I can level up my Nightmare Before Christmas characters since there are essentially no tasks for items for Zero and Oogie?! It's already a lodged bug/error on Gameloft. But thought I'd voice my chagrin here. swimming in confusion.


I can't check on this myself for you since I already have the characters at 10, but I trust that you already clicked on Zero's tokens to see how they can be obtained?  Much like Frozen, now that the NBC event is over, tokens are going to be much harder for you to obtain.


----------



## caaban

AlohaBerry said:


> Any ideas on how I can level up my Nightmare Before Christmas characters since there are essentially no tasks for items for Zero and Oogie?! It's already a lodged bug/error on Gameloft. But thought I'd voice my chagrin here. swimming in confusion.



I wasn't around for the original NBC event, and managed to get all characters, attractions etc from the chests this time, with no duplicates!!  I was wondering the same thing.  I levelled up Jack and Sally once, and that opened up more options to get Zero and Oogie items.


----------



## jkinney128

caaban said:


> I wasn't around for the original NBC event, and managed to get all characters, attractions etc from the chests this time, with no duplicates!!  I was wondering the same thing.  I levelled up Jack and Sally once, and that opened up more options to get Zero and Oogie items.



Most of the ways to get items for the NBC characters is with their own tasks and through the attractions that you got from the event.


----------



## littlebearfan

AlohaBerry said:


> Any ideas on how I can level up my Nightmare Before Christmas characters since there are essentially no tasks for items for Zero and Oogie?! It's already a lodged bug/error on Gameloft. But thought I'd voice my chagrin here. swimming in confusion.



Once I started leveling up characters (Jack and Sally so far), I had more options.  One problem is that you need Jack's House - so Sally (level 2) can perform the task Checking on a Friend to have a chance at Zero's dog house token.  Right now, that is the only option I have available for those tokens.  I hope more options open as I level up characters, but I am not counting on it.

Finkelstein tower has a chance for Deadly Nightshade (Sally) or Dice (Oogie).

Several tokens and ears are available in the bronze, silver, gold, and platinum chests - which I haven't had much luck with so far!

Update: I just got Zero's dog house token from the Nightmare Float - so there is another option if you don't have Jack's House.


----------



## DoreyAdore

disneyjr77 said:


> How do you play offline? I play on my phone and think I'm always online.


You could put your phone in airplane mode. I believe that takes it off line.


----------



## mmmears

I'm guessing this is just wishful thinking, but my portal to the closed off areas looks prettier/fancier than I remember it looking.  Anyone else notice this, or is it just my desperation for a new area shining through?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm guessing this is just wishful thinking, but my portal to the closed off areas looks prettier/fancier than I remember it looking.  Anyone else notice this, or is it just my desperation for a new area shining through?


With five areas left to be unlocked and a new set of characters soon to be introduced, I can't imagine that they are worried about making portals prettier, especially once they disappeared once a villain is a defeated. Hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## lmmatooki

So happy I have all of the NBC stuff so I don't have the pressure of giving into getting those chests! Happy for those that are getting what they needed from them though! I am getting pretty close to having all of my non-event characters at max level and still working on the event characters as well. I really hate collecting for all of these items though...I keep forgetting about the game nowadays.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Do


supernova said:


> I can't check on this myself for you since I already have the characters at 10, but I trust that you already clicked on Zero's tokens to see how they can be obtained?  Much like Frozen, now that the NBC event is over, tokens are going to be much harder for you to obtain.


Hard to get... so true! I realized the parade float will be my saving grace!


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> I'm guessing this is just wishful thinking, but my portal to the closed off areas looks prettier/fancier than I remember it looking.  Anyone else notice this, or is it just my desperation for a new area shining through?


I have to agree 100%! I took a look after you posted this, and I totally see the "spruce up"!!


----------



## jkinney128

mmmears said:


> I'm guessing this is just wishful thinking, but my portal to the closed off areas looks prettier/fancier than I remember it looking.  Anyone else notice this, or is it just my desperation for a new area shining through?



I've noticed this too, but I assume they'll have the 5 areas left to unlock open before they'll open the closed off areas... I can't wait for that though!!


----------



## Huck Finn

So I "bought" a NBC Chest for 60 and got the Graveyard that I needed.  I still need Oogie.  With Beauty and the Beast on it's way, I don't want to get burned with spending jewels for benches in my quest for Oogie.  How has the drop rate been for these chests?  My thought is to wait on the chests since we have no idea what kind of mad scramble BatB might be.....right?


----------



## Quellman

disneyjr77 said:


> How do you play offline? I play on my phone and think I'm always online.



On iPhone you can turn off the game's use of cellular data.  Not sure if you can do it with the wifi too.


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for the confirmations that I'm not just seeing things.  I don't remember that gate looking so pretty before.  

I just "won" the "cackling concession" from the spider game, so I'm happy.  I was here to play NBC when it was launched, but I didn't get all the gem items, so it's nice to be able to get them now.


----------



## KPach525

Huck Finn said:


> So I "bought" a NBC Chest for 60 and got the Graveyard that I needed.  I still need Oogie.  With Beauty and the Beast on it's way, I don't want to get burned with spending jewels for benches in my quest for Oogie.  How has the drop rate been for these chests?  My thought is to wait on the chests since we have no idea what kind of mad scramble BatB might be.....right?


For the "legendary" chests (Incredibles, NBC, soon to be Frozen and Mulan) there is no random drop. You can only get them during these limited time sales for gems.


----------



## Huck Finn

KPach525 said:


> For the "legendary" chests (Incredibles, NBC, soon to be Frozen and Mulan) there is no random drop. You can only get them during these limited time sales for gems.


I guess I only meant "random" in regards to a lesser prize.


----------



## Huck Finn

Was in WDW last week so I missed many of the posts.  Was super excited for the Beauty and the Beast being rolled out.  What details do we know at this point?


----------



## Pheran

Huck Finn said:


> Was in WDW last week so I missed many of the posts.  Was super excited for the Beauty and the Beast being rolled out.  What details do we know at this point?



Pretty much nothing except that there will be an announcement in 10 days.


----------



## ArielDreams

Huck Finn said:


> So I "bought" a NBC Chest for 60 and got the Graveyard that I needed.  I still need Oogie.  With Beauty and the Beast on it's way, I don't want to get burned with spending jewels for benches in my quest for Oogie.  How has the drop rate been for these chests?  My thought is to wait on the chests since we have no idea what kind of mad scramble BatB might be.....right?



From my perspective - not good! I've opened 7 chests only needing Oogie and got 2 consessions and the rest decorations. I'm done opening chests even though I have gems for 2 more. I figure I'll wait to try my luck the next time it comes around.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

ArielDreams said:


> From my perspective - not good! I've opened 7 chests only needing Oogie and got 2 consessions and the rest decorations. I'm done opening chests even though I have gems for 2 more. I figure I'll wait to try my luck the next time it comes around.



This time I was very lucky. I needed Oogie and bought a chest. Got the Cackling concession. Opened another and got the Headless Horseman statue. Third try gave me Oogie. Better than last tnight me. Sorry your luck wasn't as good. Very rare for me to get things I didn't already have.


----------



## J24LM

I finally have all my characters at level 10! So happy that it's done before the big update . So what do I do now.....


----------



## Gothmic

J24LM said:


> I finally have all my characters at level 10! So happy that it's done before the big update . So what do I do now.....


Same here, but I am still opening gold and platinum chests as they come hoping for Tower of Terror, I would like to have it and be saving these chests... oh well.


----------



## mmmears

J24LM said:


> I finally have all my characters at level 10! So happy that it's done before the big update . So what do I do now.....



Welcome to the club.  There's not much to do except wait.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> Pretty much nothing except that there will be an announcement in 10 days.


And you know what?  I've once again come to realize that at this point I really don't care much about the announcement.  I don't need to know anything ahead of time because it's not going to do me a bit of good.  Waiting ten days to, what, get a list of characters?  Doesn't help any of us much.  Announcements just mean that they're still at least two weeks from announcement date before they are ready to roll out the new material.  So rather than anticipate a pointless announcement, I'm waiting for the actual roll-out.


----------



## supernova

So I've decided to just not send my characters out on any quests.  And it's made the game a lot more enjoyable.  Now I can just log on every now and again and clear magic, rather than green check marks.  Plus, whenever one of those wish bubbles appears, I can immediately take care of those kids.  So if you're like me with everyone at 10 and you have zero to do, give it a try.  Leave the characters just roaming around your park.  No sense in wasting time on tasks at this point, honestly.


----------



## SolaFide

supernova said:


> So I've decided to just not send my characters out on any quests.  And it's made the game a lot more enjoyable.  Now I can just log on every now and again and clear magic, rather than green check marks.  Plus, whenever one of those wish bubbles appears, I can immediately take care of those kids.  So if you're like me with everyone at 10 and you have zero to do, give it a try.  Leave the characters just roaming around your park.  No sense in wasting time on tasks at this point, honestly.



I've been doing the same thing for quite some time. I don't need magic or tokens, so what's the point of sending characters on tasks (or even collecting from buildings)? I agree that it's nice to just keep up happiness and run parades, and participate in events as they come around.


----------



## jamieonthefly

A lot of you are all caught up with the game and just waiting for new content. As we anticipate the big announcement, I'm wondering if you have any advice for those of us who are still mid-game. (I am at level 31 and just recently welcomed Minnie.) I've read about things that can help with events... like not leveling up characters before an event, saving chests, etc. Should I be halting progress on my characters and saving chests? Or, since I still have a good ways to go, should I just carry on as normal?


----------



## supernova

SolaFide said:


> I've been doing the same thing for quite some time. I don't need magic or tokens, so what's the point of sending characters on tasks (or even collecting from buildings)? I agree that it's nice to just keep up happiness and run parades, and participate in events as they come around.



And I haven't even bothered with parades, not for the slight chance that I might get one gem an hour later.  Right now Randall is currently on Main Street and Tinkerbell is in Tomorrowland.  Far more entertaining this way.


----------



## ArielDreams

jamieonthefly said:


> A lot of you are all caught up with the game and just waiting for new content. As we anticipate the big announcement, I'm wondering if you have any advice for those of us who are still mid-game. (I am at level 31 and just recently welcomed Minnie.) I've read about things that can help with events... like not leveling up characters before an event, saving chests, etc. Should I be halting progress on my characters and saving chests? Or, since I still have a good ways to go, should I just carry on as normal?



It really does help to have all of your main storyline characters ready to level up when an event happens just so you know your drops will be for event character items. Also I would suggest not worrying about the main storyline at all and focusing all attention on the event itself. That's where I went wrong with NBC (for instance, didn't focus enough on getting the event currency so had to wait around to accumulate more) but I definitely learned my lesson for Frozen!


----------



## J24LM

mmmears said:


> Welcome to the club.  There's not much to do except wait.


I still don't have splash mountain. All I get from platinum chests is magic and benches. Seriously.


----------



## supernova

J24LM said:


> I still don't have splash mountain. All I get from platinum chests is magic and benches. Seriously.


Yes, but now your guests have somewhere to sit while they are waiting for Splash Mountain.


----------



## empresslilly




----------



## martinp13

J24LM said:


> I finally have all my characters at level 10! So happy that it's done before the big update . So what do I do now.....


Is there a way to generate the Mulan common token (the coins) besides Li Shang, Mulan, and maybe Mushu? Even at 6 minutes, it's brutal collecting piles of those.


----------



## J24LM

supernova said:


> Yes, but now your guests have somewhere to sit while they are waiting for Splash Mountain.


LOL


----------



## J24LM

martinp13 said:


> Is there a way to generate the Mulan common token (the coins) besides Li Shang, Mulan, and maybe Mushu? Even at 6 minutes, it's brutal collecting piles of those.


They come in the chests too. But yea other than those characters it is brutal. I liked to spend a little time sending Mulan and Shang out at the same time over and over until I had a little pile to work with. That way when you have all the other tokens drop for a character it's not so bad.


----------



## bluekirty

jamieonthefly said:


> A lot of you are all caught up with the game and just waiting for new content. As we anticipate the big announcement, I'm wondering if you have any advice for those of us who are still mid-game. (I am at level 31 and just recently welcomed Minnie.) I've read about things that can help with events... like not leveling up characters before an event, saving chests, etc. Should I be halting progress on my characters and saving chests? Or, since I still have a good ways to go, should I just carry on as normal?


At this point we're still a week away from the announcement, plus probably a couple of days after that before an event would start (if it's an event vs some other update).  They have to give us time to download a new update, and recently it's been a couple of days to download, and then a couple of days to get Mickey's new outfit before trying to get the first new character.  So at this point, I wouldn't stop all progress on the game.  But perhaps if you have someone who is difficult to get their tokens, such as Donald, maybe hold off on them.  

Then again, the game gets more boring when you have less characters to level up, so it might be a good time for a break before an event might happen.  I haven't been playing the game nearly as much as I used to, which is why I still have Hans, Elsa, and all of the Mulan characters still needing to max out.


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

I'm sure I'm right there with most of you. I have no quests available and I'm at Level 36. Just makes the game so boring, but I don't want to stop playing. I keep leveling up my characters when I can, but don't have many rubies to blow on new items. Besides, my space is becoming very limited. 

I wish we were able to sell the decorations we didn't want


----------



## 2010_Bride

I wish you could place characters in storage like the buildings. 

I only have two Mulan characters to level from 9-10. All other characters are at 10. Like others have said, I can't be bothered sending everyone out when I have over 4mil in potions. It's a pain in the butt to scroll through all the characters just to send the five or six characters out on quests for tokens. I try to remember to click on their check marks and then tap the character right away to send them back out, but sometimes I forget and then either have to search for them in my park or scroll through all character icons to find them. It would be great to place the other characters in storage until they are needed


----------



## mmmears

I, too, have nothing to do until the next update.  I'm not bothering to send my characters out to do tasks, since with almost $12m magic I don't feel the need to collect more at this point.  I do hope something interesting comes along...

^^ When you still need stuff it's such a pain to scroll through all those characters.  What I did is try to put them out of the way with 12 or 24 hour quests when available.  That's the closest to putting them in storage.


----------



## Gothmic

2010_Bride said:


> I wish you could place characters in storage like the buildings.
> 
> I only have two Mulan characters to level from 9-10. All other characters are at 10. Like others have said, I can't be bothered sending everyone out when I have over 4mil in potions. It's a pain in the butt to scroll through all the characters just to send the five or six characters out on quests for tokens. I try to remember to click on their check marks and then tap the character right away to send them back out, but sometimes I forget and then either have to search for them in my park or scroll through all character icons to find them. It would be great to place the other characters in storage until they are needed



When I was leveling up the last 2 Mulan characters I just tapped on the castle, or character dialog, went to the person I wanted to level up and clicked on the token and it showed what characters I could use, and sent them off that way, all my other characters are wandering around unless I get a "wish" for them to do something.  Scrolling through all of them was not something I wanted to do either.


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

I agree with you guys. I wish they had a way to mass collect, like they did in the Simpsons Tapped Out. We can only hope!


----------



## jamieonthefly

Well, I had just about decided to halt progress when I got the quests to welcome Flynn and Randall. So now I have to worry about collecting all of their tokens before the announcement... along with 5 or 6 other characters that aren't ready to level up. I guess I will just get as much done as I can in the next 9 days.

Now that I can welcome Flynn, I have the option to purchase Maximus. Should I do it? I don't really want to spend 475 gems (I have saved 763), but I do love him. Is he good to have? Do you think he will go on sale or come with some kind of special offer? I don't mind spending a little money on good characters...


----------



## Anitsirk24

I am about like the rest of you.  Everyone except The Mulan characters are maxed out.  All three Mulan characters are at 9, and I'm collecting those tokens. I've stopped sending everyone else on quests because I have over 4 mil magic.  Only fulfilling wishes and getting my last tokens.


----------



## Arpo Z

I just cracked the top 500 on the lifetime visitors leaderboard for the first time. Is this a good thing?


----------



## supernova

Arpo Z said:


> I just cracked the top 500 on the lifetime visitors leaderboard for the first time. Is this a good thing?


I've been playing since nearly the beginning and not once has my lifetime visitor come into play.  I don't believe it much matters.


----------



## littlebearfan

jamieonthefly said:


> Now that I can welcome Flynn, I have the option to purchase Maximus. Should I do it?



I don't remember if I received a special offer or used gems to get Maximus, but he has been really helpful. You will eventually battle Mother Gothel which takes 27 times - 4 hours? each. If you have Maximus, you will be able to send 3 characters to battle at a time. 

He also has shorter tasks for collecting items for this group of characters. I think he is worth adding to your game.


----------



## empresslilly

jamieonthefly said:


> Now that I can welcome Flynn, I have the option to purchase Maximus. Should I do it?


I really like Maximus and I think he's worthwhile.  That said, he's always going to be available (he's not limited time like some of the special event characters), so you don't have to rush to get him.  If you think there's any chance that there will be Beauty and the Beast characters that you're going to _really _want, than I'd hold off for now.


----------



## lmmatooki

I really wish there was a different way to click on characters to send them on quests, I don't like only having the options to either click through them at the top or to look through the park for the character. There needs to be a better layout when you have all of the characters.


----------



## Acer

jamieonthefly said:


> Well, I had just about decided to halt progress when I got the quests to welcome Flynn and Randall. So now I have to worry about collecting all of their tokens before the announcement... along with 5 or 6 other characters that aren't ready to level up. I guess I will just get as much done as I can in the next 9 days.
> 
> Now that I can welcome Flynn, I have the option to purchase Maximus. Should I do it? I don't really want to spend 475 gems (I have saved 763), but I do love him. Is he good to have? Do you think he will go on sale or come with some kind of special offer? I don't mind spending a little money on good characters...


Im a little further then you as I can welcome rapunzel, but yes, there was a 9.99 deal for maximus and gems.


----------



## Arpo Z

supernova said:


> I've been playing since nearly the beginning and not once has my lifetime visitor come into play.  I don't believe it much matters.


Agree that the total is not particularly meaningful. However, I think the rate of increase corresponds to the rate at which happiness declines. (That is, more visitors coming in correlates with happiness dropping more slowly.) 

My best guess of the chain of causation is something like park "activity" (including number of attractions and decorations out)  slower decline in happiness  increased rate of visits. So the running total is ultimately a reflection of the sustained level of activity in the park - an effect rather than a cause. 

I don't have any hard evidence of this - just my impressions from observations over time. Once I have my second game fully leveled up I have some experiments in mind to confirm though. Would love to hear if anyone else has any more concrete info already, though!


----------



## jamieonthefly

littlebearfan said:


> I don't remember if I received a special offer or used gems to get Maximus, but he has been really helpful. You will eventually battle Mother Gothel which takes 27 times - 4 hours? each. If you have Maximus, you will be able to send 3 characters to battle at a time.
> 
> He also has shorter tasks for collecting items for this group of characters. I think he is worth adding to your game.


Thank you! I just saw that I have a special offer. He is worth $9.99 I think!


----------



## Pheran

There will be a livestream on Facebook tomorrow at noon EST discussing update 9.  So maybe the countdown (7 days left) is to the event, not the announcement.


----------



## jamieonthefly

lmmatooki said:


> I really wish there was a different way to click on characters to send them on quests, I don't like only having the options to either click through them at the top or to look through the park for the character. There needs to be a better layout when you have all of the characters.


I agree. I don't even have everyone yet and I get tired of having to scroll through. I really wish there was one page where you could see all the characters and what tasks they are on, and especially how much time is left on their task. It would be easier to plan tasks that require two characters.


----------



## supernova

Arpo Z said:


> Agree that the total is not particularly meaningful. However, I think the rate of increase corresponds to the rate at which happiness declines. (That is, more visitors coming in correlates with happiness dropping more slowly.)
> 
> My best guess of the chain of causation is something like park "activity" (including number of attractions and decorations out)  slower decline in happiness  increased rate of visits. So the running total is ultimately a reflection of the sustained level of activity in the park - an effect rather than a cause.
> 
> I don't have any hard evidence of this - just my impressions from observations over time. Once I have my second game fully leveled up I have some experiments in mind to confirm though. Would love to hear if anyone else has any more concrete info already, though!


The lowest my happiness has ever dropped to was maybe 53% or so, maybe even lower when I didn't get a chance to check it for a while.  But it always quickly builds back up, so I don't pay that part much mind, either.  You might be right, though.  But once it reaches a million or so visitors, will it matter for happiness?  I mean, the count of visitors can't ever decrease.


----------



## bluekirty

Pheran said:


> There will be a livestream on Facebook tomorrow at noon EST discussing update 9.  So maybe the countdown (7 days left) is to the event, not the announcement.


Except their tease of it says, "A huge announcement is coming soon... 10 days left" (posted on the 27th). So I guess tomorrow could be the announcement - which would be soon, and the event starting 10 days from the 27th (so 7 days from now), but that's a weird way to phrase it.


----------



## Mattimation

bluekirty said:


> Except their tease of it says, "A huge announcement is coming soon... 10 days left" (posted on the 27th). So I guess tomorrow could be the announcement - which would be soon, and the even starting 10 days from the 27th (so 7 days from now), but that's a weird way to phrase it.



yeah, I'm a little confused by their timeline now. Usually the livestreams introduce new concepts for events, like the Snowgie thing in Frozen, so maybe tomorrow will introduce some new things for the Beauty and the Beast event, and then they'll reveal something more in a week - like the Beauty and the Beast Event and a big expansion, or some other thing that warrants being a big announcement, instead of just an event like the two we've already had this year.


----------



## Pheran

Beauty and the Beast is confirmed to be a timed event, but new permanent (not time-limited) content will include Merlin and Chip & Dale.

One new land space will be unlocked.


----------



## Pheran

Premium characters - Mrs. Potts (180 gems), Chip (250 gems).


----------



## Pheran

Bags and strings again for vine cages - ARGH.


----------



## Mattimation

One new land space seems ridiculous for everything they're promising - four new attractions for the Beauty and the Beast event, and I'm assuming at least one to go along with Chip & Dale since they said they weren't showing us everything today. I know if you really squeeze everything together you can fit it all in, at least with everything out now, but I hate how that looks - I'm putting at least the Aladdin rides, ToT, and Haunted Mansion in storage for this event. What really drives me nuts is how they basically said they can't optimize the game to be as large as it promises, which I took to mean we'll probably never get pass Fantasyland. I'm excited to play Beauty and the Beast, but that just made me feel like time is ticking on DMK. I HATE that we have another Snowgie event, especially since it makes no sense for the movie. When were birds ever trapped in vine cages? Maybe if this were Sleeping Beauty, but really it just seems unnecessary.

I am very excited that we'll get to welcome Merlin, and that he casts spells to help the kingdom - that's awesome, especially the "collect all" spell. The BatB stuff looks cool, especially the Be Our Guest restaurant and the float (though I was hoping for something like the Paint the Night float), and I'm glad to see that Belle and Beast both have changeable costumes, though I'm surprised the Beast doesn't get his Prince form. I'll be interested to see how Chip and Dale progress the story along, especially considering how at this point all we need the story to do is unlock the Adventureland gate and that surely isn't happening.


----------



## whitney250

Mattimation said:


> One new land space seems ridiculous for everything they're promising - four new attractions for the Beauty and the Beast event, and I'm assuming at least one to go along with Chip & Dale since they said they weren't showing us everything today. I know if you really squeeze everything together you can fit it all in, at least with everything out now, but I hate how that looks - I'm thinking Pirates will have to go into storage for my kingdom. What really drives me nuts is how they basically said they can't optimize the game to be as large as it promises, which I took to mean we'll probably never get pass Fantasyland. I'm excited to play Beauty and the Beast, but that just made me feel like time is ticking on DMK. I HATE that we have another Snowgie event, especially since it makes no sense for the movie. When were birds ever trapped in vine cages? Maybe if this were Sleeping Beauty, but really it just seems unnecessary.
> 
> I am very excited that we'll get to welcome Merlin, and that he casts spells to help the kingdom - that's awesome, especially the "collect all" spell. The BatB stuff looks cool, especially the Be Our Guest restaurant and the float (though I was hoping for something like the Paint the Night float), and I'm glad to see that Belle and Beast both have changeable costumes, though I'm surprised the Beast doesn't get his Prince form. I'll be interested to see how Chip and Dale progress the story along, especially considering how at this point all we need the story to do is unlock the Adventureland gate and that surely isn't happening.



I honestly can't understand why they even introduced Pirates if they weren't going to open Adventureland with it... super frustrating.   We can only hope they will open it when the new Pirates movie comes out.


----------



## Mattimation

whitney250 said:


> I honestly can't understand why they even introduced Pirates if they weren't going to open Adventureland with it... super frustrating.   We can only hope they will open it when the new Pirates movie comes out.



That would make sense, but from the sounds of it we'll be lucky to even have all the land currently locked in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland by the time Pirates 5 comes out. One chunk of land every few months, and we have at least five land spaces left "cursed" in the areas we do have. Maybe the new space they're opening in Update 9 is the first chunk of Adventureland, but I'm worried it will just be another piece of Tomorrowland. Honestly, unless they're planning on adding more futuristic or Pixar characters (since I'm basically just using Tomorrowland as Pixar land - so many of their attractions have the purple base!) Tomorrowland could be done.

ACTUALLY, now that I think about it I wonder if Pirates are done. I think their release coincided with the Shanghai Disney stuff, like the Aladdin attractions, since there's a whole Pirates Land out there. I might be remembering that all wrong, but if that's the case I have to wonder if they really will go anywhere.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> That would make sense, but from the sounds of it we'll be lucky to even have all the land currently locked in Tomorrowland and Fantasyland by the time Pirates 5 comes out. One chunk of land every few months, and we have at least five land spaces left "cursed" in the areas we do have. Maybe the new space they're opening in Update 9 is the first chunk of Adventureland, but I'm worried it will just be another piece of Tomorrowland. Honestly, unless they're planning on adding more futuristic or Pixar characters (since I'm basically just using Tomorrowland as Pixar land - so many of their attractions have the purple base!) Tomorrowland could be done.


I stand by my statement from months ago now that we're not going to get a game board expansion until at least 2018.  We have five areas left to unlock and we aren't going to get any new space until the second quarter of 2017.

One thing that I just realized today is related to the train.  It enters into the mountain, comes out the other side as a monorail, disappears back into the mountain, and then doesn't ever come out the other side.  I just suddenly appears onto the game board to pull up in the station.  If the train isn't leaving the game board, then I would have to imagine that they haven't done anything towards that side of the screen.  I still hope I'm wrong, but I just don't see anything expansive for at least another year.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> One new land space seems ridiculous for everything they're promising - four new attractions for the Beauty and the Beast event, and I'm assuming at least one to go along with Chip & Dale since they said they weren't showing us everything today. I know if you really squeeze everything together you can fit it all in, at least with everything out now, but I hate how that looks - I'm putting at least the Aladdin rides, ToT, and Haunted Mansion in storage for this event. What really drives me nuts is how they basically said they can't optimize the game to be as large as it promises, which I took to mean we'll probably never get pass Fantasyland.


Sadly, this has been my exact point since around August.  We'll see the end of this game before we see a new game board.  They are counting on the original players to just go away and new players to pick up.  But I can't see any new space being extended.  "We can't" sounds like a BS throw-away line.  Of course you can.  Online games are huge as far as the space they offer.  Maybe Disney shouldn't have put their interns on this project.  Dopes.


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> Sadly, this has been my exact point since around August.  We'll see the end of this game before we see a new game board.  They are counting on the original players to just go away and new players to pick up.  But I can't see any new space being extended.  "We can't" sounds like a BS throw-away line.  Of course you can.  Online games are huge as far as the space they offer.  Maybe Disney shouldn't have put their interns on this project.  Dopes.



Specifically, since I was paraphrasing, they said they were having trouble optimizing the game across all devices. If this were strictly a PC game, or restricted to tablets, I'm sure it would be soaring right now, but I'd bet they're having trouble making it work on smart phones, which makes no sense to me in the first place. Yes, if a smart phone is the only device someone has available to them it'd be nice if they could play the game, but this game just doesn't make any sense on a smart phone.

And, to be fair to all parties, I don't think this is a Disney problem - I think it's Gameloft. Disney probably just commissioned the game, tells them what IPs to use, and that's likely the end of their involvement. Maybe it's Disney demanding the game be available across all smart devices, but anything beyond that is Gameloft's issue.


----------



## mmmears

I have to agree that there won't be any real expansion for a very long time (I'm actually thinking it will never happen).  The land they are referring to will just be a tiny piece in Tomorrowland or Fantasyland.  Frankly, I think they are focusing too much on these events and not on the actual game itself.  There are many other online games with much larger "areas" and they work.  It's clearly not their priority.  Getting people to pay actual money for these events is the priority.


----------



## lmmatooki

Pheran said:


> Bags and strings again for vine cages - ARGH.


Definitely not happy about that at all. How long is this next dumb event?


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I have to agree that there won't be any real expansion for a very long time (I'm actually thinking it will never happen).  The land they are referring to will just be a tiny piece in Tomorrowland or Fantasyland.  Frankly, I think they are focusing too much on these events and not on the actual game itself.  There are many other online games with much larger "areas" and they work.  It's clearly not their priority.  Getting people to pay actual money for these events is the priority.


I was thinking the same thing is that they will never do the expansion which has me a little frustrated for all the time invested and I'm sure others feel the same. I'm so sick of events, they make them almost impossible now. I joined halfway through the Incredibles event so I don't know how that went for others but the NBC event was easily doable but the Frozen one was a time crunch for me.


----------



## Mattimation

lmmatooki said:


> Definitely not happy about that at all. How long is this next dumb event?



They don't actually know yet, but it will be more than 7 days. Another important piece is that they don't actually know when it starts yet either. I'm assuming they figure that out early next week, and the "Big Announcement" coming on Thursday is the actual start date of the event, which I'm sure will be the 17th.


----------



## Pheran

Quick summary of the livestream:

Merlin will now be an in-game character in a tower attached to main street.  He has the ability to collect magic/XP/items from all buildings at once (only once per 4 hours) and to increase/sustain happiness, but the happiness abilities require gems so are not very useful.

Chip and Dale are added on a 3rd Mickey Mouse tab in the character screen, getting both of them will reward you with 8 gems.

One new land space will be unlocked - don't know which yet.

A Tuxedo Mickey costume is coming sometime after the B&B event.

Beauty and the Beast is a time-limited event with these characters/buildings confirmed.

Beast (formal costume available - time limited!)
Belle (formal costume available - time limited!)
Cogsworth
Gaston
Lumiere
Mrs. Potts - 180 gems
Chip - 250 gems

Be Our Guest Restaurant
Beast's Castle
Belle's House
Gaston's Tavern

Hare Shrub (decoration)
Fantasy Well (decoration)
Creperie (concession - 60 gems)

B&B uses rose shield event currency.

You free birds from vine cages in order to get roses (required for leveling).  This task only takes 10 seconds, but sadly requires bags and strings again.

Dancing silverware will be a tappable quest (like clouds from Frozen or fireworks from Mulan).

B&B parade float is a big cake with dancing Beast and Belle on top.


----------



## Pheran

So we'll need 430 gems for the premium characters.  I have 396 gems right now and I'm still leveling some characters.  Hopefully I will be able to make the additional 34 gems by the time I need to get Chip.


----------



## hopemax

Really disliking the 2 premium characters.  Especially, since in my IOS game I have not gotten gems from a parade in at least a week (I run 4 floats).  So the only gems I am able to get are 2 per day for videos, and 8 per week from Daily rewards.  All my characters are leveled up.  I currently have 228 gems. So a long way to go.

Hoping this event starts later rather than sooner.  I will be on vacation 3/8 until 3/20 which means I won't be able to work on my Windows game until later.  At least in that game I have most of the gems I need to get both premiums.


----------



## bluekirty

The snowgies almost ruined the game for me.  I definitely don't have the same desire to play this game as before.  Hopefully they really have learned their lesson and this won't be as tedious.


----------



## Mattimation

bluekirty said:


> The snowgies almost ruined the game for me.  I definitely don't have the same desire to play this game as before.  Hopefully they really have learned their lesson and this won't be as tedious.



The snowgies were awful. I finished the Frozen event but did as little as necessary, assuming the snowgies would disappear after the event. I'm glad I did that - yeah my Frozen characters are still in the lower levels, but I wasn't working around the clock trying to level them up in the moment.


----------



## Pheran

bluekirty said:


> The snowgies almost ruined the game for me.  I definitely don't have the same desire to play this game as before.  Hopefully they really have learned their lesson and this won't be as tedious.



Well the vine cage mission is 10 seconds instead of 1 hour, so that's an improvement, but we'll still have to get those stupid bags and strings, which I'm assuming will be 6-8 minutes like before.  Honestly I would have been OK with keeping the 1 hour on the vine cages if they just got rid of bags and strings.  They don't even make any sense anymore since you are supposed to be freeing birds, not capturing them.


----------



## Acer

Someone explain the birds and vine cages and bags and strings. I wasnt around before Christmas


----------



## martinp13

Acer said:


> Someone explain the birds and vine cages and bags and strings. I wasnt around before Christmas


Characters have 6-min tasks to acquire a bag or a string. Then you use the characters (plus 2 bags and 4 strings) for a 1 hour (now maybe 10 minute) task to acquire the set's common token. It's REALLY annoying.


----------



## Acer

martinp13 said:


> Characters have 6-min tasks to acquire a bag or a string. Then you use the characters (plus 2 bags and 4 strings) for a 1 hour (now maybe 10 minute) task to acquire the set's common token. It's REALLY annoying.


Thanks.


----------



## bluekirty

Pheran said:


> Well the vine cage mission is 10 seconds instead of 1 hour, so that's an improvement, but we'll still have to get those stupid bags and strings, which I'm assuming will be 6-8 minutes like before.  Honestly I would have been OK with keeping the 1 hour on the vine cages if they just got rid of bags and strings.  They don't even make any sense anymore since you are supposed to be freeing birds, not capturing them.


And it looked like most characters from BatB could get them, which is an improvement.  Frozen only had three characters who could get them, one of which was a premium character.


----------



## jamieonthefly

I'm looking forward to BatB! This will be my first big event, since I started playing after Frozen ended.


----------



## Mattimation

bluekirty said:


> And it looked like most characters from BatB could get them, which is an improvement.  Frozen only had three characters who could get them, one of which was a premium character.



It looked like all the BATB characters, plus Mickey and Goofy, so there are at least many opportunities to get them.


----------



## Wdw1015

So I'm confused...why would they make this big announcement and go through everything but not say when it starts or how long it will be? Erg


----------



## Mattimation

Wdw1015 said:


> So I'm confused...why would they make this big announcement and go through everything but not say when it starts or how long it will be? Erg



Probably because this, for whatever reason, wasn't the big announcement - that's still coming on Thursday. I think that will be the start date and length info, since it seemed from the livestream that even they didn't know those things yet.


----------



## Aeriee

Was it just me or did the lady in the live stream seem like she did not know what she was talking about? Lol. 

I may sound rude, but I really wish they would stop worrying about the game optimization and just expand the game. I play on my IPhone 7 and have no problems. Your not going to please everyone, so maybe make the game iPhone 6 and up compatable. I play games on my iPhone that's bigger than this, so I don't see the problem. I've spent to much time and money on this game, and I'm starting to get really fired up that their not expanding the game.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Two things...

1) I have Minnie ready to level up but I am still being offered her tokens for some tasks. I thought once a character was ready, their tokens stopped dropping?

2) I went ahead and splurged on Wall-E the second time I got an offer for him. (Wasn't really that crazy about having him, but they caught me in a weak moment, lol.) Now I am annoyed that he has a quest that requires his house, and I was not planning to spend gems on that. Ugh. Should I get the house, or just let Wall-E languish on the quest list forever?


----------



## 2010_Bride

jamieonthefly said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1) I have Minnie ready to level up but I am still being offered her tokens for some tasks. I thought once a character was ready, their tokens stopped dropping?
> 
> 2) I went ahead and splurged on Wall-E the second time I got an offer for him. (Wasn't really that crazy about having him, but they caught me in a weak moment, lol.) Now I am annoyed that he has a quest that requires his house, and I was not planning to spend gems on that. Ugh. Should I get the house, or just let Wall-E languish on the quest list forever?


Wall-E's house is helpful when you get like the rest of us and want to place characters on long quests so you don't have to deal with them. Both Wall-E and Eve have 24hour quests which require the house. There is also a cute task with both Wall-E and Eve on the roof of the house


----------



## mrzrich

jamieonthefly said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1) I have Minnie ready to level up but I am still being offered her tokens for some tasks. I thought once a character was ready, their tokens stopped dropping?



You will get additional bow tokens for Minnie because she needs them for her costumes


----------



## mcdall

KPach525 said:


> I have to agree 100%! I took a look after you posted this, and I totally see the "spruce up"!!



I just noticed this today and I think it's the water?! The river around the park is brighter (look at the waterfall in the back!) and now looks like it has fish. Around Cindy's castle there are even flowers and plants in the water. I don't remember that previously. 

But why upgrade graphics on that, but not extend gameboard like everyone is asking for? Do we need fish swimming in the periphery?


----------



## Acer

Question about whether I am reading the wiki right for those that remember. Once I welcome Rapunzel (with all tokens, 24hrs etc), it triggers the welcome zurg part. If it does, I'll hold off buying Rapunzel. I'll wait til after batb.


----------



## Mattimation

mcdall said:


> I just noticed this today and I think it's the water?! The river around the park is brighter (look at the waterfall in the back!) and now looks like it has fish. Around Cindy's castle there are even flowers and plants in the water. I don't remember that previously.
> 
> But why upgrade graphics on that, but not extend gameboard like everyone is asking for? Do we need fish swimming in the periphery?



I've always had fish in my game - when i have characters on 60 second tasks I'll watch them swim around. I don't have any flowers or plants in the moat around the castle though. What do you play on? I wonder if finer details like that differ between platforms. I'm on an iPad and I don't think I've had any change to the board, other than what comes and goes with events


----------



## J24LM

So I've done some rearranging and I've cleared 3 spaces of land! I have every attraction except splash mountain so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Specifically, since I was paraphrasing, they said they were having trouble optimizing the game across all devices. If this were strictly a PC game, or restricted to tablets, I'm sure it would be soaring right now, but I'd bet they're having trouble making it work on smart phones, which makes no sense to me in the first place. Yes, if a smart phone is the only device someone has available to them it'd be nice if they could play the game, but this game just doesn't make any sense on a smart phone.


Which is a load of crap on the part of Gameloft.  An excuse, not an explanation.   I see commercials for massive games like Vikings or War Craft. Thousands of players, huge game boards, and far more moving parts to the game than this one.  And they are played across multiple platforms.  Perhaps if the dummies at Gameloft are in over their heads, Disney can shift to a more competent company that actually understands how to program video games.  Instead of going with a company comprised of some DeVery graduates.


----------



## Gothmic

Mattimation said:


> I've always had fish in my game - when i have characters on 60 second tasks I'll watch them swim around. I don't have any flowers or plants in the moat around the castle though. What do you play on? I wonder if finer details like that differ between platforms. I'm on an iPad and I don't think I've had any change to the board, other than what comes and goes with events



I have always had fish too (iPad Air 2), but on my girlfriends iPad mini, she did not. Her game is unplayable on that device now, so I assume this is why they talk about optimization. They should just draw a line in the sand and update. Some devices will just stop working, but you can't stop progress.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

So I bought some NBC chests got 3 characters and other stuff did not get the Mickey or goofy costume. However now I have pieces of fabric in all my chests but still no ability to unlock the costumes. And it seems they are dropping way more than anything else started playing a few weeks before Mulan so not that long but this is extremely frustrating anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## Acer

*NEW CONTENT*
Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts and Chip were planning a beautiful outdoor ball for Belle when the villainous Gaston arrived to ruin their plans! Help save the day and collect exclusive limited-time content in the new month-long event!
And if you’re looking for more to do, help Chip and Dale with their search of a great acorn haul! Get ready to welcome them after building the Snuggly Duckling attraction!
This update will be come available soon. Stay tuned for our official announcement!
Beauty and The Beast Characters (limited-time event):

Beast
Belle
Lumiere
Cogsworth
Mrs. Potts
Chip
Gaston
Chip ‘n Dale Characters (Main Story):

Chip
Dale
Costumes:

Belle: Formal Dress
Beast: Formal Suit
Mickey Mouse: Tuxedo (will become unlocked after Beauty and the Beast Event)
Attractions:

Beast’s Castle
Be Our Guest Restaurant
Gaston’s Tavern
Belle’s House
Enchanted Tiki Room
Chip ‘n Dale Tree House
Concessions:
Note: Some of these may only be available at a later time.

Croissant Stand
Bakery
Patisserie
Creperie
Bunny Ears Hat Stand
Turkey Leg Concession
Mickey Waffles Concession
Sushi Concession
Ramen Concession
Rose Stand
DMK Anniversary Hat Stand
St. Patrick’s Day Hat Stand
Pizza Concession
Soda Concession
Hot Dog Stand
Decorations:

Chess Board
Hare Shrub
Fantasy Well
Gaston Statue
Parade Floats:

Beauty and the Beast Float
*Events*
Be Our Guest Event

A new time-limited event featuring Beauty and the Beast characters.
Welcome Beast, Belle, and other beloved characters in this special time-limited event!
New Beauty and the Beast themed attractions, concessions, and decorations are available. Also, check the Parade Tent for a new Beauty and the Beast themed parade float!
Once you’ve welcomed a character or built an attraction, it is yours to keep after the Event is over.
If you’re not seeing the Event right away, follow our Troubleshooting steps here.
DMK 1st Year Anniversary Celebration
March 17th marks our 1 year anniversary! To celebrate, we’re kicking off with various events:

1st Anniversary Gifting: Login to the game every day between March 11 ~ 17 to receive a special gift from us, including the exclusive Enchanted Tiki Room, for free! Trust us, you don’t want to miss out on this newest attraction.
Loyalty Gifting: If you played DMK for 50 hours or more, OR installed the game anytime in March 2016, you will receive a free DMK Anniversary Hat Stand for being a loyal player! Login anytime between March 18 ~ 26 to claim yours.
Mickey Costume Contest: Want to win Mickey’s new Tuxedo costume? This will be your chance! The contest opens on March 24, so make sure to check back with us here on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram.
*New Land*
Tomorrowland Top-Right expansion can now be unlocked!




*Welcome: Merlin*





Welcome Merlin into the Kingdom and use his spells to bring more magic back to your Kingdom!
Use Merlin's Collector Spell to speed up collecting, as it will collect all resources from buildings that are ready to collect from!
Low on Happiness? Use Merlin's Happiness Boost Spell to raise the Happiness level of your Kingdom!
To stop your Happiness from dropping, use Merlin's Happiness Shield Spell!
*Balancing and Changes *
Most of the balancing and changes for the attractions and character activities have been made to reflect the new content being added including: Be Our Guest Event, Chip ‘n Dale characters, and Merlin’s Magical Spells. We’ve mostly added the new character tokens to various activities and attractions, but the list became *very* long. So instead of our usual listing of all the token changes, we’ll be going over general housekeeping adjustments.
If you’d like to look at all the balancing changes (including what we removed and added for Beauty and The Beast, Chip ‘n Dale, and Merlin’s Magical Spells), you can find them here.
Enchanted Chests:

Bronze Chest:
Added Pluto Topiary
Added Log Bench

Silver Chest:
Added Rose Tree
Added Croissant Stand

Gold Chest:
Removed Mulan Dragon Statue
Added Chess Board
Added Bakery

Platinum Chest:
Added Gaston Statue
Added Patisserie

Attractions:

Astro Orbiters
Added Wall-E Fire Extinguisher to possible drops

Fantasy Faire
Added Mulan Ears Hat to possible drops

California Screamin’
Reduced Production Time from 8 hours to 4 hours
Decreased Magic Reward from 130 to 80
Decreased XP Reward from 22 to 14
Added Mickey Ears Hat to possible drops

Al’s Toy Barn
Removed Luxo Ball from possible drops
Added Violet Ears Hat to possible drops

Activities:

Cinderella & Prince Charming – “Travel Together”
Buzz Laser added to the possible drops

Goofy – “Holiday Sandwich”
Duration decreased from 8 minutes to 6 minutes
Magic Reward decreased from 17 to 14
XP Reward decreased from 5 to 4

Mickey & Goofy - “Hang Out at Goofy’s Playhouse”
Wall-E Fire Extinguisher removed from the possible drops
Will’s Hat added to the possible drops

Mike Wazowski – “Submit Files”
Rapunzel Lantern removed from the possible drops

Sulley – “Perform Stand-Up”
Duration decreased from 8 hours to 2 hours
Magic Reward decreased from 200 to 75
XP Reward decreased from 20 to 10
Rapunzel Lantern added to the possible drops

Elizabeth Swann & Will Turner – “Make Plans”
Sulley Drawing added to the possible drops

Daisy – “Strut Your Stuff”
Cinderella Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Maximus Ears Hat removed from the possible drops

Daisy – “Flip Some Flapjacks”
Maximus Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Cinderella Ears Hat added to the possible drops

Mickey & Minnie - “Musical Date”
Duration decreased from 6 hours to 4 hours
Magic Reward decreased from 210 to 150
XP Reward decreased from 20 to 17

Rapunzel & Flynn – “Dinner Date”
Duration decreased from 16 hours to 4 hours
Magic Reward decreased from 400 to 150
XP Reward decreased from 43 to 17

Rapunzel – “Create Artwork”
Gold Crown added to the possible drops

Elsa & Hans – “Reason with the Queen”
Duration decreased from 24 hours to 12 hours
Magic Reward decreased from 500 to 370
XP Reward decreased from 57 to 37

Li Shang – “Report to the Emperor”
Mulan Ears Hat removed from the possible drops

Li Shang – “Check Training Camp”
Mulan Ears Hat added to the possible drops


----------



## Mattimation

While I'm disappointed that they're opening more of tomorrowland when there's nothing more to put in it, I'm VERY excited to see the addition of the Enchanted Tiki Room - especially since it seems to be a loyalty reward. I'm glad there appear to be anniversary events going on alongside the BatB one, with things starting this weekend when I feel like the actual BatB event won't be until next weekend. Now I'm very confused as to what the big announcement (which they moved up to Wednesday, it appears) is going to be, since I can't imagine what more there is...unless it's just the BatB start date.


----------



## littlebearfan

PumpkinkingFTW said:


> So I bought some NBC chests got 3 characters and other stuff did not get the Mickey or goofy costume. However now I have pieces of fabric in all my chests but still no ability to unlock the costumes. And it seems they are dropping way more than anything else started playing a few weeks before Mulan so not that long but this is extremely frustrating anyone else having similar problems?



They are probably for Daisy or Minnie's Halloween costumes. These remain available for people even if they weren't playing around Halloween.

Donald's does too, but I don't think I was allowed to start collecting those clothes until after I had him to level 5.


----------



## bluekirty

Time to figure out which attractions I can do without to try to get the new ones to fit.  I know I can probably add more space if I didn't care what attractions were in different sections of the park, but I like my Tomorrowland-related attractions to be in Tomorrowland and every other attraction to not be in Tomorrowland.


----------



## bluekirty

Interesting - they posted yesterday that they have a big announcement coming in three days.  Is this different than the next update?  That's what I thought it was, but they already had the livestream with all the updates, plus today's patch notes.


----------



## bluekirty

Here it is to see it better.


----------



## Mattimation

bluekirty said:


> Time to figure out which attractions I can do without to try to get the new ones to fit.  I know I can probably add more space if I didn't care what attractions were in different sections of the park, but I like my Tomorrowland-related attractions to be in Tomorrowland and every other attraction to not be in Tomorrowland.



Same. Maybe I'll move as much Toy Story into Tomorrowland as I can now, since at least the Buzz Lightyear things make sense there. I rearranged and removed a few things, and got about two and a half spaces open - one in Fantasyland and one and a half in...toontown? whatever the first big section is supposed to be - California Adventure? 

I think the big announcement coming on Wednesday now is just the start date of the BatB event, since all the other big news seems to have come and gone.


----------



## Aeriee

bluekirty said:


> Time to figure out which attractions I can do without to try to get the new ones to fit.  I know I can probably add more space if I didn't care what attractions were in different sections of the park, but I like my Tomorrowland-related attractions to be in Tomorrowland and every other attraction to not be in Tomorrowland.



I'm so OCD and can't stand when attractions are not in their lands and with their movie. So I guess I'll be putting some attractions away that I'm really not using. I'm hoping because we are getting Enchanted Tiki room and Chip n Dale would fit in good with Adventurland that maybe they will announce that Adventurland is opening up afternthe event is over? I know that's huge wishful thinking, but oh boy would that be a HUGE announcement.


----------



## Wdw1015

I'm really confused about this HUGE announcement. I feel like at this point, releasing the date is just part of their previous announcement, I wouldn't consider it huge at this point. Hmmm


----------



## Mattimation

Wdw1015 said:


> I'm really confused about this HUGE announcement. I feel like at this point, releasing the date is just part of their previous announcement, I wouldn't consider it huge at this point. Hmmm



At this point, I think the "huge announcement" is probably not actually meant for us or anyone who has played the game before. I think it's more meant for people who have heard of the game or seen the commercials on TV, but haven't pulled the trigger on playing it yet. The announcement of Beauty and the Beast entering the game just as the movie comes out will probably be enough to convert some people into actual, playing customers, which is really too bad considering how it seems beauty and the beast doesn't start until you build Snuggly Duckling, which I think you'd be hard pressed to do in just a month.


----------



## empresslilly

I know I'm in the minority here, but I believe the HUGE announcement is going to be related to the opening of Adventureland.  With the 1-year anniversary here, the time is right. The introduction of the Tiki Room coincides with this very nicely. Perhaps the completion of the Beauty and the Beast event will lead in to the opportunity to open the cursed portal.  Or Merlin's permanent residence in the Kingdom will be tied in to breaking that curse.


----------



## dwlmgold

The frugal deployment of space coupled with deployment of 6 attractions and stated concerns about resources, resolution and user experience suggest to me that the design is out of control.  The game requires more resources than their target platforms (smartphones, some tablets, and even laptops) can provide.  Limiting the resource loading from attractions by capping footprint space is one way to restrict the resource requirements of the game.  The game on my laptop crashes frequently while harvesting quest results.  I suspect it is due to unmet resource requirements.  Even idle, the game is taking a significant chunk of my available CPU resource.  For this reason, Malificent will win and portions of the Kingdom will always be dark.


----------



## Quellman

dwlmgold said:


> The frugal deployment of space coupled with deployment of 6 attractions and stated concerns about resources, resolution and user experience suggest to me that the design is out of control.  The game requires more resources than their target platforms (smartphones, some tablets, and even laptops) can provide.  Limiting the resource loading from attractions by capping footprint space is one way to restrict the resource requirements of the game.  The game on my laptop crashes frequently while harvesting quest results.  I suspect it is due to unmet resource requirements.  Even idle, the game is taking a significant chunk of my available CPU resource.  For this reason, Malificent will win and portions of the Kingdom will always be dark.


They never really planned the end to the game.  People will grow tired and move on and the game will just simply stop updating, maybe a short end game for those who stuck around 3 years. But that's about it.


----------



## Anitsirk24

While I'm okay that they are only releasing one piece of land at a time, I'm very frustrated at the number of attractions that are on the list to be released.  Releasing 6 while only opening up one chunk of land (that would probably only hold 4 MAX)?  That makes no sense to me.  I have every attraction except Mike and Sully to the rescue, and I have space for one more attraction right now, depending on the size.  I've held off getting M&S because I didn't know what kind of update would be coming, and I don't want to waste gems on something that will have to sit in storage.  I've already rearranged my kingdom multiple times trying to make sure I have everything out.


----------



## supernova

At some point, we have to stop caring about what makes sense where and just sit everything in.  At this point in the game, I think we are all too far along for things to make sense in the layout.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> I'm really confused about this HUGE announcement. I feel like at this point, releasing the date is just part of their previous announcement, I wouldn't consider it huge at this point. Hmmm


Announcements are pointless anyway.  Gsmeloft just uses them to buy time.  Enough with these dumb previews and move forward with the game play.  Absolutely no reason why they couldn't have rolled this out by now.  Anniversary?  Pashaw.


----------



## mrzrich

Can't wait to try to cram this.....



On this.....


----------



## NuttyDisneyDad

When does the Beauty & the Beast update start? Also I missed the Frozen and Mulan event so does that mean I cant ever get those characters?


----------



## Mattimation

NuttyDisneyDad said:


> When does the Beauty & the Beast update start? Also I missed the Frozen and Mulan event so does that mean I cant ever get those characters?



They haven't announced when the Beauty and the Beast event starts yet, but it's likely to begin in the next two weeks. We will probably know Wednesday. As for Frozen and Mulan, there hasn't been an opportunity yet to get them, but past event characters have been made available again through special chests that can be bought with gems. It's very possible Mulan and Frozen characters will eventually be available to get that way for a limited time.


----------



## Blinkblink

Aeriee said:


> Was it just me or did the lady in the live stream seem like she did not know what she was talking about? Lol.
> 
> I may sound rude, but I really wish they would stop worrying about the game optimization and just expand the game. I play on my IPhone 7 and have no problems. Your not going to please everyone, so maybe make the game iPhone 6 and up compatable. I play games on my iPhone that's bigger than this, so I don't see the problem. I've spent to much time and money on this game, and I'm starting to get really fired up that their not expanding the game.



She is the community manager for the game, so she runs the game forum and probably is also the one who responds to Facebook posts. So she is the "face" of GameLoft that most see, but she's not a developer, so I think her knowledge of the details of stuff is limited.

If you think about this from a business perspective- more devices supported= more devices spending money/watching ads in the game.  So that is why they want to try and support as many low end and older devices as possible.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Couple things: 

I put everything in storage and brought it all back out again as crammed as it could possibly be...3 whole spaces open. its ugly, but itll do. 

Anyone else having a movie theatre glitch? Ive watched 13 ads in the last 20 minutes or so it just keeps showing the gem background white again for me to keep watching...


----------



## Mattimation

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Couple things:
> 
> I put everything in storage and brought it all back out again as crammed as it could possibly be...3 whole spaces open. its ugly, but itll do.
> 
> Anyone else having a movie theatre glitch? Ive watched 13 ads in the last 20 minutes or so it just keeps showing the gem background white again for me to keep watching...



It's actually letting you watch ads? Do you get gems from them? Mine is always white, but only lets me watch 2 ads a day - if I don't happen to guess when my 24 hours is up then the game freezes when I click on it.


----------



## mydisneyfix

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Couple things:
> 
> I put everything in storage and brought it all back out again as crammed as it could possibly be...3 whole spaces open. its ugly, but itll do.
> 
> Anyone else having a movie theatre glitch? Ive watched 13 ads in the last 20 minutes or so it just keeps showing the gem background white again for me to keep watching...


I am...But I'm guessing they will catch it and take away gems earned that weren't supposed to be


----------



## xthebowdenx

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Couple things:
> 
> I put everything in storage and brought it all back out again as crammed as it could possibly be...3 whole spaces open. its ugly, but itll do.
> 
> Anyone else having a movie theatre glitch? Ive watched 13 ads in the last 20 minutes or so it just keeps showing the gem background white again for me to keep watching...


Would love to see your layout. I don't know how I'll get it all to fit


----------



## mydisneyfix

Mattimation said:


> It's actually letting you watch ads? Do you get gems from them? Mine is always white, but only lets me watch 2 ads a day - if I don't happen to guess when my 24 hours is up then the game freezes when I click on it.


Yes...It's doing ads and giving me gems.  It's a glitch I'm guessing


----------



## trstno1

mydisneyfix said:


> Yes...It's doing ads and giving me gems.  It's a glitch I'm guessing


Its letting me watch unlimited ads for gems, and sometimes it's giving me 2 gems per ad.


----------



## maxsmom

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Anyone else having a movie theatre glitch? Ive watched 13 ads in the last 20 minutes or so it just keeps showing the gem background white again for me to keep watching...


Same here. Wondering how long I should keep it up. I figure I'll waste all this time just to find them gone when they figure it out.


----------



## mydisneyfix

I'm afraid they will take away more than the glitch is giving me.  I feel like I technically earned them since I'm watching the ads but they have taken away glitched tokens before


----------



## go oilers go

42 gems before they stopped allowing me to watch!


----------



## maxsmom

Well it's done. It wasn't white anymore and now the gem is just gone, not there at all. I took screen shots right away when it started so I have some what of an idea about how many I had before it started to do that.


----------



## maxsmom

go oilers go said:


> 42 gems before they stopped allowing me to watch!


I don't have an exact # but I was in the 40's also.


----------



## mydisneyfix

My glitch is still active. I even logged out of the game and back in again. It's still going.


----------



## Acer

Figured I would ask here before having to deal with emailing them. My son has an ipod touch. Every time he logs into the game, it says it is downloading new content. It will not allow him to play unless he has wifi since the download needs it. This actually takes a few minutes every time and is very annoying.

Normally, I would just delete and reload, however, since he put in his real age (7), he is not connected to game center or facebook and I do not want him to start over. He actually used some Christmas money for Pluto and Jack Sparrow. 

Anyone know of any fixes


----------



## Gothmic

Acer said:


> Figured I would ask here before having to deal with emailing them. My son has an ipod touch. Every time he logs into the game, it says it is downloading new content. It will not allow him to play unless he has wifi since the download needs it. This actually takes a few minutes every time and is very annoying.
> 
> Normally, I would just delete and reload, however, since he put in his real age (7), he is not connected to game center or facebook and I do not want him to start over. He actually used some Christmas money for Pluto and Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Anyone know of any fixes


Check your memory usage under storage in settings, you may be filling it up and it quits and the will retry each time. If necessary, delete some music, movies, or even apps.

Have you tried closing all apps and restarting the device and opening just DMK? 

Those are the 2 easiest solutions to try, after that I think mailing them is your best choice. There must be a way they can recover an account if it comes to that.


----------



## Acer

Gothmic said:


> Check your memory usage under storage in settings, you may be filling it up and it quits and the will retry each time. If necessary, delete some music, movies, or even apps.
> 
> Have you tried closing all apps and restarting the device and opening just DMK?
> 
> Those are the 2 easiest solutions to try, after that I think mailing them is your best choice. There must be a way they can recover an account if it comes to that.


Thanks. I have tried to do a hard reset and I deleted enough apps to give him 1.1 GB of storage left. Still no dice


----------



## J24LM

Anitsirk24 said:


> While I'm okay that they are only releasing one piece of land at a time, I'm very frustrated at the number of attractions that are on the list to be released.  Releasing 6 while only opening up one chunk of land (that would probably only hold 4 MAX)?  That makes no sense to me.  I have every attraction except Mike and Sully to the rescue, and I have space for one more attraction right now, depending on the size.  I've held off getting M&S because I didn't know what kind of update would be coming, and I don't want to waste gems on something that will have to sit in storage.  I've already rearranged my kingdom multiple times trying to make sure I have everything out.


I have everything except splash mountain and I have 3 spaces available after some rearranging. I put all my decorations away. It can be done!


----------



## CassieChap86

For the people who have successfully rearranged their park, could you post pictures of it? I want to rearrange and I don't mind taking time to do it but I get frustrated too easily when it doesn't work out right lol. I need some sort of instruction manual! Lol. Please and thanks!


----------



## mshanson3121

Curious, I just read the information about the update: wow - it's huge! So many new attractions and concessions. But, are you frigging kidding me? All that new stuff, and all we're going to get is that one tiny piece of land? Where the heck are we supposed to put everything?


----------



## Princess4

great screen shots from the live event at https://jaysenheadleywrites.wordpre...agic-kingdoms/?iframe=true&theme_preview=true  also no one has mentioned that goofy and mickey need limited costumes to free the birds so most people will not be able to use them which is sad but i am ready to go.


----------



## McCoy

Below is a picture of the free space in my kingdom.  It is blurry because I was in the Attractions menu to show that there are no attractions available to me, as I have every attraction in use, but the two full plots of available space are clearly enough visible.  I will try to get around to posting a full map sometime, but don't have time today.  Some of you would find the layout hideous, and that's fine  , but I definitely take a more utilitarian approach to the game and am not at all worried about aesthetics or "proper" placement.  I have zero decorations or concessions in use right now.  For full credit, I used the following person's layout who posted his/hers elsewhere, and edited it to save even more room:

https://www.facebook.com/renan.arkt...0212627790989697.1073741846.1232655863&type=3


----------



## mshanson3121

McCoy said:


> Below is a picture of the free space in my kingdom.  It is blurry because I was in the Attractions menu to show that there are no attractions available to me, as I have every attraction in use, but the two full plots of available space are clearly enough visible.  I will try to get around to posting a full map sometime, but don't have time today.  Some of you would find the layout hideous, and that's fine  , but I definitely take a more utilitarian approach to the game and am not at all worried about aesthetics or "proper" placement.  I have zero decorations or concessions in use right now.  For full credit, I used the following person's layout who posted his/hers elsewhere, and edited it to save even more room:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/renan.arkt...0212627790989697.1073741846.1232655863&type=3
> 
> View attachment 224069



Oh my. Yes, PLEASE share the info when you have time! I'm about to start deconstructing my kingdom, lol.


----------



## danni918

Mattimation said:


> At this point, I think the "huge announcement" is probably not actually meant for us or anyone who has played the game before. I think it's more meant for people who have heard of the game or seen the commercials on TV, but haven't pulled the trigger on playing it yet. The announcement of Beauty and the Beast entering the game just as the movie comes out will probably be enough to convert some people into actual, playing customers, which is really too bad considering how it seems beauty and the beast doesn't start until you build Snuggly Duckling, which I think you'd be hard pressed to do in just a month.



The way I've understood it is you can't welcome Chip 'n Dale until you build Snuggly Duckling.  You should still be able to participate in Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Hm... ...VMK, celebrating DL's 50th, lasted 3 years. DMK celebrates DL's 60th, and we're already finishing up year one. So far, there's ton of land to be added, not to mention the entire Adventureland/Frontierland section. I wonder just how long this game will last before they shut it down. Unlike VMK, this one actually offers virtual goods that can be purchased with actual cash. So ideally, as long as the game remains profitable, they'll keep it around. Unfortunately though, VMK was still superior, and I wished they would model DMK a little more closer to its predecessor.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

Dunno if you all know but www.myvmk.com came back a while ago


----------



## MarieandMe

Hi everyone, I'm new here and so glad I found this forum. I just started DMK today and have a question. If one of the attractions earns, just for example, 5 magic every 2 minutes, will that magic build up if I don't log in to the game for a few hours? Or when I log in after a few hours away do you only get the 5 magic from the initial 2 minutes from the last time you collected from that attraction?
Hopefully that's clear. Thanks for any info!


----------



## mydisneyfix

MarieandMe said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and so glad I found this forum. I just started DMK today and have a question. If one of the attractions earns, just for example, 5 magic every 2 minutes, will that magic build up if I don't log in to the game for a few hours? Or when I log in after a few hours away do you only get the 5 magic from the initial 2 minutes from the last time you collected from that attraction?
> Hopefully that's clear. Thanks for any info!


The magic doesn't build up.


----------



## MarieandMe

mydisneyfix said:


> The magic doesn't build up.



Ugh. What a jip! Thanks though.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Hm... ...VMK, celebrating DL's 50th, lasted 3 years. DMK celebrates DL's 60th, and we're already finishing up year one. So far, there's ton of land to be added, not to mention the entire Adventureland/Frontierland section. I wonder just how long this game will last before they shut it down. Unlike VMK, this one actually offers virtual goods that can be purchased with actual cash. So ideally, as long as the game remains profitable, they'll keep it around. Unfortunately though, VMK was still superior, and I wished they would model DMK a little more closer to its predecessor.


 Odds are that we won't be getting Adventureland/Frontierland at all.


----------



## Peachkins

I had stopped playing this game after having to revert to an old cell phone- it didn't work right on the old one and I was never able to load my saved game.  I just upgraded though and recently started playing again. I'm trying to get my Happiness level back up, and I've done pretty well with getting through the first three levels.  I am right on the brink of getting into the highest level.  Problem is, for some reason I'm not getting hardly anyone that wants wishes granted.  No issues before, and now that I'm trying to get to the last level, they've all but stopped.  I've got all the attractions out that I have, and everything is well-decorated.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Any advice?  I've had times where this happened occasionally, but I swear I've only had a small handful of wishes to grant in the last couple days.


----------



## Tikikeiki

Woke up this AM to new content and a $550,000 price tag on a super small piece of land. Are we sure this isn't located in Manhatten???????????????    lol


----------



## KPach525

MarieandMe said:


> Ugh. What a jip! Thanks though.


If you're peeved about that now after playing for just a day, I recommmend you stop while you're ahead.


----------



## KPach525

I've got the update as well! Just started opening the land, and welcoming Chip and Merlin!!


----------



## MarieandMe

KPach525 said:


> If you're peeved about that now after playing for just a day, I recommmend you stop while you're ahead.



How boring life would be if we gave up immediately on everything we found a bit annoying. It may not be a feature I love about the game but it's certainly not a deal breaker.


----------



## emz43

Just downloaded the update!!!!! Got quests to welcome Merlin & Chip. The Chip 'n' Dale Treehouse is 200 gems. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pheran

PSA: As in previous updates, this one reset my gem theater, so check yours, you may be able to get 2 extra gems.


----------



## KPach525

MarieandMe said:


> How boring life would be if we gave up immediately on everything we found a bit annoying. It may not be a feature I love about the game but it's certainly not a deal breaker.


Totally understand, and agree! I love the game as well, I am just helping to set your expectations as someone who has 'completed' the game until this new update. There will be many of these 'jips' coming your way, but with much larger impact and frustration


----------



## lmmatooki

emz43 said:


> Just downloaded the update!!!!! Got quests to welcome Merlin & Chip. The Chip 'n' Dale Treehouse is 200 gems. Hmmmm.


I'm waiting on buying the treehouse until sometime after the event, I only have 270 gems. It's not worth wasting gems over at this point unless you have an absurd amount.


----------



## Pheran

"Be Our Guest Event will begin on March 9th at 15:00 GMT. Get ready!  Plus, we will be revealing our announcement tomorrow!"

Apparently the big announcement is something different than the B&B event.


----------



## Pheran

Holy cow, the extra land space costs 550,000 magic!


----------



## nikkilikescake

McCoy said:


> Below is a picture of the free space in my kingdom.  It is blurry because I was in the Attractions menu to show that there are no attractions available to me, as I have every attraction in use, but the two full plots of available space are clearly enough visible.  I will try to get around to posting a full map sometime, but don't have time today.  Some of you would find the layout hideous, and that's fine  , but I definitely take a more utilitarian approach to the game and am not at all worried about aesthetics or "proper" placement.  I have zero decorations or concessions in use right now.  For full credit, I used the following person's layout who posted his/hers elsewhere, and edited it to save even more room:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/renan.arkt...0212627790989697.1073741846.1232655863&type=3
> 
> View attachment 224069



Yes! Please post your screenshots when you can. I have rearranged several times. I can get everything to fit, but I don't have enough room for all the upcoming attractions.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

very annoyed Merlin caps out at level 1


----------



## emz43

lmmatooki said:


> I'm waiting on buying the treehouse until sometime after the event, I only have 270 gems. It's not worth wasting gems over at this point unless you have an absurd amount.



Yeah, I agree. And I definitely do not have an absurd amount of gems to spend! Better to save for the event.


----------



## SunDial

There is no update yet available for me on Android


----------



## UmmYeahOk

PumpkinkingFTW said:


> Dunno if you all know but www.myvmk.com came back a while ago



Knew a few years ago, but the only way I can get it to run is by getting out my old 2007 laptop, dual booting into vista, and then using a particular browser (forgot which one). It's a real PITA for me to just even get started, and for whatever reason I can't even sign into their forums. This is sad, as I STILL have the very same computer I did back in the day, but it won't work on it at all. Not in XP, not in Linux, not in any browser. I don't know what's so different about their coding, but yikes! That, and smart phones (and having a kid) basically destroyed my ability to sit behind a desktop computer for hours at a time.

I log in like once a year to reminisce, but seems so lonely, as there's not a lot of people and they aren't very social. There's not a lot of chat rooms either, but if there's an event, holy cow! You can't participate because the room is full. I really miss the quests the original used to have


----------



## Acer

Im confused. Thought the update was tomorrow
Are you people who have it outside of the US


----------



## Bettie

I sent someone off this morning on a 24hr upgrade thinking the update would be coming tomorrow morning, but here it is today. Guess I won't be welcoming Merlin or Chip until tomorrow morning!


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Bettie said:


> I sent someone off this morning on a 24hr upgrade thinking the update would be coming tomorrow morning, but here it is today. Guess I won't be welcoming Merlin or Chip until tomorrow morning!



Who was it? I have everyone unlocked, and since I knew this update was coming, tried to collect and KEEP all the items rather than upgrade and have new items to compete against event. So when I was assigning tasks, a lot of people didn't have anything at all to collect.

Merlin is pretty easy. A lot of 60sec 3 minute tasks. Only you're stuck trying to get that one book which only Woody can get (which is an hour). Of course, if you spend gems on Rex, he can also try for the book. And if you have the Sword and the Stone, you have a chance, but it's every 8 hours, and I collected from it before the update


----------



## Pheran

Acer said:


> Im confused. Thought the update was tomorrow
> Are you people who have it outside of the US



The B&B event is tomorrow.  I'm in the US - the update is out already, at least for iOS.  Merlin and Chip and Dale are not part of the B&B event so you can start on them as soon as you update your app.  I don't know if the app update is available yet on Android or not.


----------



## CaptHook34

Anyone have any good tips on how to get more magic fast? I need to build a lot of attractions and clear space but I never have enough magic


----------



## Derwreck

Pheran said:


> The B&B event is tomorrow.  I'm in the US - the update is out already, at least for iOS.  Merlin and Chip and Dale are not part of the B&B event so you can start on them as soon as you update your app.  I don't know if the app update is available yet on Android or not.




I can't get the upgrade.  I push yes and it sends me to the only option of open and that is what I have.  Anyone help?


----------



## Derwreck

Derwreck said:


> I can't get the upgrade.  I push yes and it sends me to the only option of open and that is what I have.  Anyone help?



And the App Store only opens to "open" not upgrade. 8-(


----------



## 10CJ

I would try restarting your phone then just go to the App Store. I could not get it to update going through the game but it did work through the App Store.


----------



## littlebearfan

Tikikeiki said:


> Woke up this AM to new content and a $550,000 price tag on a super small piece of land. Are we sure this isn't located in Manhatten???????????????    lol



I just cleared the 350,000 space next to it two days ago and I have just about 100,000 magic rebuilt.  Guess it will be awhile before I open that piece! I did manage to make some room for new buildings, but may need to put a couple of attractions into storage for the event.


----------



## whitney250

Got Merlin, now working on getting Chip.  I also have the last plot of land clearing, hate that it's in Tomorrowland, especially with BATB coming, but whatever.


----------



## brigeet

Derwreck said:


> And the App Store only opens to "open" not upgrade. 8-(


 
Mine does the same thing. I have to go to the App Store then I go to the update list. Only from there will the button say update rather than open.


----------



## aussiebill10

Didn't realise the event was starting had just sent a character on a24 hr task will just have to wait as not worth 57 gems to finish early
Undecided on 200 gems for the tree house but had plenty of magic to start unlocking next bit of land


----------



## Quellman

CaptHook34 said:


> Anyone have any good tips on how to get more magic fast? I need to build a lot of attractions and clear space but I never have enough magic



Checking frequently is the best way, putting characters on short term tasks yield more if you collect the magic when their task expires than waiting an hour.  
For example.  Sending a character for a 6 minute task 10 times (in an hour) will yield more magic than setting the character on on a single 1 hour task.  

Same for concessions.  People will generally get the concession stands that pay out every hour and then then buy a bunch of them.  You generally get a pretty good return on those as well.   But again, it still comes down to logging in and collecting more frequently.  

The other option is to convert gems (not worth it) or treasure chests.


----------



## Didymus

The drop rate for chip feels a little like Donald...finished 3 2 hour quests and only got one acorn.


----------



## Tikikeiki

Acer said:


> Im confused. Thought the update was tomorrow
> Are you people who have it outside of the US


No, I am in the USA but my adult daughter also plays, she lives across the street and she has not received the update yet, no clue as to why,


----------



## MarieandMe

KPach525 said:


> Totally understand, and agree! I love the game as well, I am just helping to set your expectations as someone who has 'completed' the game until this new update. There will be many of these 'jips' coming your way, but with much larger impact and frustration



Gotcha, thanks for your letting me know! I appreciate that such things won't be a total surprise so maybe I won't get too ticked when they come along. For instance I see there's a Beauty and the Beast update today. I LOVE BATB so much. But I'm too new in the game to make any sense of it or be able to partake in it so there's another frustration and it's only day 2!


----------



## Princess4

so i made this will have to update but fell free to use and change as needed
ATTRACTIONS & STANDS BY ABC & COLLECT TIME
----------------
Mickey's House  Collect 70s
Mickey's Fun Wheel    Collect 3m
Burger Stand  Collect 6m
Frozone's Sno-Cone Collect 6m
Syndrome's Zero Point Energy Rings Collect 20m
Anniversary Hat Stand Collect 45m


Collect 60m
1-Stop Apprentice Shop
Aurora's Spinning Wheel Cost
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters
Goofy's Playhouse
Mickey's Hat Emporium
Omnidroid Obstacle Course
Pluto's House
Training Camp


Collect 2h
Cackling Concession
Fairy Hut
Fantasia Gardens and Fairways
Hollywood Tower of Terror
Lantern Attraction
Mickey's PhilharMagic
Pretzel Stand
Space Traders
Sparkler Concession
The Incredibles House



Collect 4h
Al's Toy Barn
Be Our Guest Restaurant
California Screamin'  (CANT MOVE)
Creperie
Haunted Mansion
Hot Chocolate Stand
Jack's House
Minnie's House
Partysaurus Party Supply
Pizza Planet
The Kraken
The Omnidroid City
Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop



Collect 6h
Arendelle Courtyard Rink
Astro Orbiters
Chip 'n' Dale Treehouse
Churro Stand
Daisy's Diner
Donald's Boat
Finkelstein Tower
Ice Cream Stand
Jessie's Snack Roundup
Mike and Sulley to the Rescue
RC Racers
Sea Serpent Swing
The Magic Lamp Theater


Collect 8h
Ancestor's Shrine
Belle's House
Cyclops Sushi
Jet Packs
Nightmare Candy Shop
Splash Mountain
Sword in the Stone
Tortuga Tavern
Troll Knoll
WALL-E's House


Collect 12h
Broomstick Graveyard
Fantasy Faire
Gaston's Tavern
Mad Tea Party
Pixie Hollow
Prince Charming's Regal Carrousel
Rapunzel's Tower
Space Mountain (CANT MOVE)
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Wandering Oaken's


Collect 16h
It's a Small World  (CANT MOVE)
Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor


Collect 24h
Elsa's Ice Palace
Princess Fairytale Hall
Snuggly Duckling

COLLECT TIME UNKNOWN
Beast's Castle
Enchanted Tiki Room
and i didn't include any of the new stands since we don't know the collect time yet


----------



## Didymus

MarieandMe said:


> Gotcha, thanks for your letting me know! I appreciate that such things won't be a total surprise so maybe I won't get too ticked when they come along. For instance I see there's a Beauty and the Beast update today. I LOVE BATB so much. But I'm too new in the game to make any sense of it or be able to partake in it so there's another frustration and it's only day 2!


Beauty and the Beast starts tomorrow and goes for a month, you may not be able to complete it but with a little dedication I'm betting you could get at least Belle and Beast


----------



## rr333

Hi, I'm new here.  I stumbled on this site/thread a month or so ago when I googled a question about the game, and I've seen a lot of good tips here. I've been playing for 3-4 months. I'm welcoming Rapunzel as we speak. 11 hours to go and then I can welcome Merlin for 6 seconds. lol

Anyway, I have no idea what page it was on, but someone was talking about going offline at the beginning of a leaderboard event to get on a board with better chances. I was wondering about _when_ you go offline and _when_ to go back on. I want to be prepared for the B&B event!


----------



## mydisneyfix

I'm still waiting for the update.... :-/


----------



## mmmears

I got the update this morning, but I'm making almost no progress at all on Chip.  I agree with the poster above who said this feels like Donald.  At least it's not a timed event!


----------



## Derwreck

brigeet said:


> Mine does the same thing. I have to go to the App Store then I go to the update list. Only from there will the button say update rather than open.


I did the other suggestion about turning the phone off and going to App Store and nothing.  I did try this and it is working, so far.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bettie

UmmYeahOk said:


> Who was it? I have everyone unlocked, and since I knew this update was coming, tried to collect and KEEP all the items rather than upgrade and have new items to compete against event. So when I was assigning tasks, a lot of people didn't have anything at all to collect.
> 
> Merlin is pretty easy. A lot of 60sec 3 minute tasks. Only you're stuck trying to get that one book which only Woody can get (which is an hour). Of course, if you spend gems on Rex, he can also try for the book. And if you have the Sword and the Stone, you have a chance, but it's every 8 hours, and I collected from it before the update


Oh I was able to collect all the Merlin tokens easily! I just can't actually _welcome_ him because my castle is already busy doing a different character's upgrade.


----------



## bluekirty

littlebearfan said:


> I just cleared the 350,000 space next to it two days ago and I have just about 100,000 magic rebuilt.  Guess it will be awhile before I open that piece! I did manage to make some room for new buildings, but may need to put a couple of attractions into storage for the event.


If it makes you feel better, eventually you'll have so much magic built up that you'll wonder what the point of it is anymore.  Basically when you catch up to where the game is and don't have to buy expensive things that often.


----------



## mydisneyfix

Derwreck said:


> I did the other suggestion about turning the phone off and going to App Store and nothing.  I did try this and it is working, so far.  Thanks for the help!


Update list?   Do you mean the list where it tells you what apps need updating and which ones are up to date?  Cuz I've tried both restarting the phone and the list then.  Still nothing.


----------



## lmmatooki

Bettie said:


> I sent someone off this morning on a 24hr upgrade thinking the update would be coming tomorrow morning, but here it is today. Guess I won't be welcoming Merlin or Chip until tomorrow morning!


I did the same thing but for a 16 hr upgrade, at least it'll be done in about 5 hours.


----------



## lmmatooki

UmmYeahOk said:


> Who was it? I have everyone unlocked, and since I knew this update was coming, tried to collect and KEEP all the items rather than upgrade and have new items to compete against event. So when I was assigning tasks, a lot of people didn't have anything at all to collect.
> 
> Merlin is pretty easy. A lot of 60sec 3 minute tasks. Only you're stuck trying to get that one book which only Woody can get (which is an hour). Of course, if you spend gems on Rex, he can also try for the book. And if you have the Sword and the Stone, you have a chance, but it's every 8 hours, and I collected from it before the update


Luckily for me I already have Merlin's stuff collected so I just have to wait for them to be done leveling up


----------



## lmmatooki

Still leveling up characters but thankfully, I got all of my 24hr ones out of the way and don't have a lot left to level up. I do have all of them but one ready to level up so that way only BatB and chip and dale stuff drops. I'm so prepared for this event this time!!


----------



## Quellman

rr333 said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  I stumbled on this site/thread a month or so ago when I googled a question about the game, and I've seen a lot of good tips here. I've been playing for 3-4 months. I'm welcoming Rapunzel as we speak. 11 hours to go and then I can welcome Merlin for 6 seconds. lol
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea what page it was on, but someone was talking about going offline at the beginning of a leaderboard event to get on a board with better chances. I was wondering about _when_ you go offline and _when_ to go back on. I want to be prepared for the B&B event!


I think in theory.... you go off line before you collect your first [whatever].  The whatever is the whatever task the event sets you at.  Then you rejoin the event by going online when you think it might be advantageous to do so.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Can someone that got the update tell those of us that didnt which tasks and characters get the items for the new characters? That way we can at least start those tasks.


----------



## empresslilly

For Chip:

Acorns:
Elsa - Open the Gates - 2 hrs.
         Daisy - Talk Up Diner - 2 hrs.
         Flora - Sewing at Home - 2 hrs.

Hats:
Chip 'n' Dale Treehouse
         Jack Skellington - Serenade the Moon - 8 hrs.
         Rapunzel/Flynn - Dinner Date - 4 hrs.
         Sully/Mike  - Group Laugh Floor Visit - 4 hrs.

Unfortunately, I've completed Merlin and have already forgotten how I got his items.


----------



## Princess4

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Merlin


----------



## MickeySkywalker

empresslilly said:


> For Chip:
> 
> Acorns:
> Elsa - Open the Gates - 2 hrs.
> Daisy - Talk Up Diner - 2 hrs.
> Flora - Sewing at Home - 2 hrs.
> 
> Hats:
> Chip 'n' Dale Treehouse
> Jack Skellington - Serenade the Moon - 8 hrs.
> Rapunzel/Flynn - Dinner Date - 4 hrs.
> Sully/Mike  - Group Laugh Floor Visit - 4 hrs.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've completed Merlin and have already forgotten how I got his items.


Thanks!


----------



## mydisneyfix

Ugh....Still waiting for the update here


----------



## jamieonthefly

This might have been mentioned before, but I think the big announcement tomorrow might be about a sweepstakes. When I was looking at the countdown page a couple of days ago, I noticed the name of the page on the tab at the top said something like "Countdown to Disney Magic Kingdoms Sweepstakes!" When I looked again later, the name had been changed.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Just got my Android update 35 min ago!  Had to go into google playstore first to get the app to update, then clicked open and it took about 4 minutes to load.  Already have everything except Merlin's book to welcome him!


----------



## mydisneyfix

Ugh. Still no update here. I even had a system update I did, I went to the play store and opened from there, tried restarting phone, nothing works.  Getting frustrated.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm in Texas using a android tablet..no update yet.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

Chicago Android still no update here either


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Arizona android....no update! Grrr.


----------



## Blinkblink

jamieonthefly said:


> This might have been mentioned before, but I think the big announcement tomorrow might be about a sweepstakes. When I was looking at the countdown page a couple of days ago, I noticed the name of the page on the tab at the top said something like "Countdown to Disney Magic Kingdoms Sweepstakes!" When I looked again later, the name had been changed.



That's not exciting....


----------



## Blinkblink

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> very annoyed Merlin caps out at level 1



I think they said in the livestream that in the future we will be able to level him up to unlock more spells.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I wonder if they are rolling it out by timezones/devices?  I have a 3 yr old Android tablet and live in Mass.


----------



## Megan @ Wit & Wander

The countdown site has been updated with the Beauty and the Beast Sweepstakes.


----------



## Aeriee

Megan @ Wit & Wander said:


> View attachment 224328 The countdown site has been updated with the Beauty and the Beast Sweepstakes.


That is so NOT EXCITING. UGH!!!!!!!


----------



## amp346

Megan @ Wit & Wander said:


> View attachment 224328 The countdown site has been updated with the Beauty and the Beast Sweepstakes.


I would rather have the 1000 gems than $100 to the Disney store lol. And I already have an iPhone 7. What the heck is this! Lol!


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> Anyone have any good tips on how to get more magic fast? I need to build a lot of attractions and clear space but I never have enough magic


The game isn't designed to accumulate magic fast.  It takes months to keep building it up.  Then once you have a lot of it, you spend it all and are back at zero.  Just keep playing the game.


----------



## littlebearfan

bluekirty said:


> If it makes you feel better, eventually you'll have so much magic built up that you'll wonder what the point of it is anymore.  Basically when you catch up to where the game is and don't have to buy expensive things that often.



Yes, I figure I will soon be in that boat with many other players!  I concentrated on getting most of my characters to level 8 or 9 over the last couple of weeks, so I went through a lot of magic doing that too.  It should hopefully build quickly now that I stopped upgrading characters in preparation for the Beauty and the Beast event.


----------



## asdowning03

I still have no android update... I've cleared data, cache, deleted enough stuff on my phone to make sure there's enough room, I've restarted the phone... I've done everything! In the Google Play store app it is listed as "up to date" while I have several other apps ready to update. So frustrating!


----------



## Didymus

If my time calculation is right we are about an hour away...I've had less than 4 hours sleep and could get in 3 more hours if I tried..what to do, what to do LOL! Good Night all!


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> The game isn't designed to accumulate magic fast.  It takes months to keep building it up.  Then once you have a lot of it, you spend it all and are back at zero.  Just keep playing the game.



But I sure did like paying 550,000 magic for that tiny space behind space mountain without having to think twice about it!


----------



## Acer

Question for those that play offline

Do events like batb get triggered. Or do you need to be online for them to activate. I have my two kids ipods with directions to get them stuff for event, but they are both offline until I get home


----------



## lmmatooki

Aeriee said:


> That is so NOT EXCITING. UGH!!!!!!!


My same reaction hahahaha


----------



## KPach525

Heads up: immediately after welcoming Chip you get to welcome Dale. So don't make my mistake and send everyone out on 4+ hour tasks 

Edit: oh and obviously they have different tokens/task assignments.


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> Heads up: immediately after welcoming Chip you get to welcome Dale. So don't make my mistake and send everyone out on 4+ hour tasks
> 
> Edit: oh and obviously they have different tokens/task assignments.


After about a day I have collected one of each item.  I expect to welcome Chip by November.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> But I sure did like paying 550,000 magic for that tiny space behind space mountain without having to think twice about it!


Almost a year into this game, I could have literally bought that space seven times, with about three million magic to spare.


----------



## lmmatooki

Quellman said:


> After about a day I have collected one of each item.  I expect to welcome Chip by November.


Ouch, sorry for your luck :/ I almost have all of his stuff now. Just paused on getting stuff for the event


----------



## mydisneyfix

Still no update here!  Officially peeved :-(


----------



## lmmatooki

Was kind of hoping they were going to screw up this time again and have the event start at 9 lol


----------



## maxsmom

So it's live and it says to welcome Beast but he's still darkest out and I cannot figure out what I need to do 1st. lol help please!


----------



## Pheran

Yikes, bags and strings take way longer to get now.  This could be painful.  Also, don't forget you can welcome Mrs. Potts right now!


----------



## Pheran

maxsmom said:


> So it's live and it says to welcome Beast but he's still darkest out and I cannot figure out what I need to do 1st. lol help please!



Did you do the new Mickey mission?  If you did that already, I would try restarting the app.


----------



## Acer

Pheran said:


> Yikes, bags and strings take way longer to get now.  This could be painful.  Also, don't forget you can welcome Mrs. Potts right now!


I was just coming to see what people wwre saying about this. All I can do is the 1 hr potts quest and research magic. But I sent mickey on that 2 hr quest.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

No update or event on Android starting to get upset


----------



## Acer

Just got snagged into buying an extra creeperie. Grrrrr


----------



## Acer

And lol at saving my gold and platinum chests and nothing in the rewards yet. Sliver and gold on the other hand....


----------



## Aryn

I have already bought Mrs. Potts. I couldn't help myself! I got Merlin easily but Chip is going to take some time. I had enough magic stowed away that I could start that right away.


----------



## Pheran

Acer said:


> I was just coming to see what people wwre saying about this. All I can do is the 1 hr potts quest and research magic. But I sent mickey on that 2 hr quest.



So, thinking about this, they've eliminated the one-hour from the vine cage (snowgie) quest but _added_ approximately 4 hours to the requirements (bags/strings) quests.  Ick.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

Restarted phone check uninstalled and reinstalled  check update or event nope


----------



## Pheran

asdowning03 said:


> I still have no android update... I've cleared data, cache, deleted enough stuff on my phone to make sure there's enough room, I've restarted the phone... I've done everything! In the Google Play store app it is listed as "up to date" while I have several other apps ready to update. So frustrating!



There are a number of Android users complaining (rightfully so) about this on Facebook, so you're not alone.  Sorry, I hope you get it soon.  

EDIT: From DMK @ 9:55 AM EST - "Hi guys, we're currently looking into this. We'll let you guys know in a more formal announcement once we have more information to share. Thank you!"

Fair warning, there are also some reports of the app not working on Android 7.0.


----------



## mydisneyfix

Ugh. I have Android 7.0.  No update here.  Not good


----------



## disneydeegs

The bags and string tasks are ridiculous. Ugh. I still don't get why we need bags and string to FREE BIRDS FROM CAGES. What the heck.


----------



## Quellman

I'll point out that farming the event currency is going to be a bit harder in this update.  Not many short duration tasks for characters to gather the currency.  Also, they changed the pay outs.  I forgot who it was but 2  1hour tasks yielded a 32 event currency pay out, where as the same character also has a single 2hour task that yields 30 event currency.  So unless you are checking right on time, then you may be better with some of the longer tasks with minimal loss of currency.


----------



## mmmears

I thought they said this vine thing would be much better than the snowgies.  Well, it's not.  It's much worse.  It takes forever to get the rope and bags now, and they aren't easy to get.  I can't say that this is an improvement over the Frozen mess.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> I'll point out that farming the event currency is going to be a bit harder in this update.  Not many short duration tasks for characters to gather the currency.  Also, they changed the pay outs.  I forgot who it was but 2  1hour tasks yielded a 32 event currency pay out, where as the same character also has a single 2hour task that yields 30 event currency.  So unless you are checking right on time, then you may be better with some of the longer tasks with minimal loss of currency.



Yeah, I've noticed this, too.  It's going to be much, much harder.


----------



## maxsmom

Sorry, ignore this.


----------



## Onceler

Is there something that needs to be done to start the Beauty And The Beast tasks? I updated yesterday and I have Merlin. But none of my characters have any tasks related to the event. I have not received any notice to welcome Beast yet.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I don't hate the bags and strings yet.  I work a 9-5, so 6 minute tasks are pretty much out of the question for the entire day, 60 min tasks to get them are more manageable.  (now in 3 days, I'll probably want to quit the game and set fire to my phone.  But for now, meh.  It's annoying, but not worse than snowgies.)


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> Yeah, I've noticed this, too.  It's going to be much, much harder.


24 days..... so it stretches out the event time, meaning they can delay longer until the next event.  


maxsmom said:


> So how do we welcome Beast? He is still dark and it says that's what I need to do. But it says complete more tasks to welcome him but I haven't been given any. Help, thanks!


Mickey had several tasks indicated by an exclaimation point.  Multiple were available by clicking him a few times.  I then picked the tasks that seemed to help the most.  


Onceler said:


> Is there something that needs to be done to start the Beauty And The Beast tasks? I updated yesterday and I have Merlin. But none of my characters have any tasks related to the event. I have not received any notice to welcome Beast yet.


Force quit the app from your device.  Then relaunch it. You need to have it go through the 'loading sequence' to ensure it comminicates with the server.  This seems to help most people.


----------



## tweeter

Android user here and I just received the update.


----------



## Onceler

Quellman said:


> ...Force quit the app from your device.  Then relaunch it. You need to have it go through the 'loading sequence' to ensure it comminicates with the server.  This seems to help most people.



Thanks. Your post reminded me that when I'm at work my connection to the server is occasionally hit and miss. During the last spider event I could usually access the leaderboard but sometimes I could not. 

Force quitting and going through the loading sequence did not work. So I switched to another network and now I have access to the tasks.


----------



## Acer

Kind of bummed that I used gems on mrs potts. Would have rathered spend $3.99 for her and creperie. I didnt see that offer before using the gems.


----------



## Acer

Acer said:


> Question for those that play offline
> 
> Do events like batb get triggered. Or do you need to be online for them to activate. I have my two kids ipods with directions to get them stuff for event, but they are both offline until I get home


For anyone else. You need to be online to start the event.


----------



## DoreyAdore

KPach525 said:


> Heads up: immediately after welcoming Chip you get to welcome Dale. So don't make my mistake and send everyone out on 4+ hour tasks
> 
> Edit: oh and obviously they have different tokens/task assignments.


Strangely enough, if you click on Dale before you welcome Chip it says "Complete more Tangled quests"  I completed those months ago...


----------



## Pheran

The Beast's ears token is just flat-out weird/awful looking.


----------



## danni918

Acer said:


> Kind of bummed that I used gems on mrs potts. Would have rathered spend $3.99 for her and creperie. I didnt see that offer before using the gems.


oh that makes me angry.  I debated for a half hour on if I wanted to spend my gems on her or not! I would've paid $3.99 instead in a heart beat!!


----------



## Gothmic

danni918 said:


> oh that makes me angry.  I debated for a half hour on if I wanted to spend my gems on her or not! I would've paid $3.99 instead in a heart beat!!


That option was available to me from the start of the event, I just clicked on the event button at the bottom and there was that one and the parade offer. I bought her so I could use my gems for Chip and Dale's house.


----------



## Wdw1015

Welcoming the Beast!!


----------



## Peachkins

evilqueenmindy said:


> I don't hate the bags and strings yet.  I work a 9-5, so 6 minute tasks are pretty much out of the question for the entire day, 60 min tasks to get them are more manageable.  (now in 3 days, I'll probably want to quit the game and set fire to my phone.  But for now, meh.  It's annoying, but not worse than snowgies.)



Same here- I have access to my phone at work, but I'll never get anything done if I'm checking it every 10 minutes.  I was actually happy to see the longer tasks.  It takes some stress off, lol.


----------



## Acer

So what is the end game with the vines. The characters I need to level up Beast all have bag and rope missions so I cant do both. I have unlocked one vine so far. Are there a specific amount you need to unlock to get the mission completed. Or are they around for the entire event


----------



## moogiepet

I just started playing this game less than 2 months ago (very end of Mulan event) so this is my first "real" event to attempt. My question is about Chip & Dale, they aren't available to me yet. Is that because I have to progress in the story further before they are available?


----------



## Acer

moogiepet said:


> I just started playing this game less than 2 months ago (very end of Mulan event) so this is my first "real" event to attempt. My question is about Chip & Dale, they aren't available to me yet. Is that because I have to progress in the story further before they are available?


yes. you need to get into the tangled stuff


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> Welcoming the Beast!!


Welcoming him now as well!


----------



## lmmatooki

Acer said:


> So what is the end game with the vines. The characters I need to level up Beast all have bag and rope missions so I cant do both. I have unlocked one vine so far. Are there a specific amount you need to unlock to get the mission completed. Or are they around for the entire event


They are around for the whole event. You will need to do the vines for all of the characters you get so I recommend collecting the stuff for them constantly. You just have to plan out who you are going to send to do what.


----------



## mrzrich

Anybody know how often we are going to get to use Merlin now that we have him?  Is it an every 24 hours thing?


----------



## Pheran

Acer said:


> So what is the end game with the vines. The characters I need to level up Beast all have bag and rope missions so I cant do both. I have unlocked one vine so far. Are there a specific amount you need to unlock to get the mission completed. Or are they around for the entire event



The vines have no point in and of themselves, but you need them to get roses which are required to welcome/level the characters.  As soon as I got the first rose to welcome the Beast I started working on stocking up on bags/strings.


----------



## Peachkins

mrzrich said:


> Anybody know how often we are going to get to use Merlin now that we have him?  Is it an every 24 hours thing?



You can cast the spell to collect magic and experience every 4 hours.  I don't know about the others- I'm not planning on spending the gems needed to use the other spells and find out.


----------



## Pheran

mrzrich said:


> Anybody know how often we are going to get to use Merlin now that we have him?  Is it an every 24 hours thing?



You can use the Gathering spell once per 4 hours, if you don't feel like just tapping on all your buildings.


----------



## lmmatooki

Awweeee! Having a bird land on Beast when you welcome him was so cute!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Does anyone else think that Mrs. Potts looks way too big...? She just doesn't seem right to me


----------



## KPach525

lmmatooki said:


> Does anyone else think that Mrs. Potts looks way too big...? She just doesn't seem right to me


Agreed! It's really bothering me!


----------



## Bettie

This bags and string this is total BS. There are only a couple of characters who can get them, and they're 1 hour asks? Ugh! 

I've been busy at work today but trying to play intermittently all day, and I've collected a grand total of ONE bag and zero ropes. Sorry Beast, it's going to be a while!


----------



## moogiepet

Two questions, did all of your plates & silverware come out at the same time?  I'm missing one am
No not sure if it is there somewhere or if I just need to check back. 

Second, should I just save the ropes & sacks until the quest comes up?  Or will they give me roses before that?


----------



## SunDial

I am in Android with version 7.1.1 and got the update yesterday afternoon


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> Kind of bummed that I used gems on mrs potts. Would have rathered spend $3.99 for her and creperie. I didnt see that offer before using the gems.


Always wait.  They usually offer a for-pay option am hour or two into the event.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Awweeee! Having a bird land on Beast when you welcome him was so cute!!


Glad you like it.  You'll be seeing that nine more times


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Agreed! It's really bothering me!





lmmatooki said:


> Does anyone else think that Mrs. Potts looks way too big...? She just doesn't seem right to me


I'm thinking Chip and Dale are going to be the same thing.  Come to think of it, all of the BatB characters were very small in size. They are going to look ridiculous on the game board.


----------



## empresslilly

lmmatooki said:


> Does anyone else think that Mrs. Potts looks way too big...? She just doesn't seem right to me


Yes, I agree -- and I think Chip is way too big as well.  I guess he's more like the size of the costumed characters in the parks rather than the actual cartoon chipmunk, but I would have preferred to see Chip and Dale just a little bigger than Sarge.  As it is, they're bigger than the guests. 

Edited to add: Supernova posted at the same time as I did and I totally agree.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Always wait.  They usually offer a for-pay option am hour or two into the event.


Agreed!  I learned this the hard way, twice, I'm ashamed to say.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Agree with you all that Mrs Potts is way to big. On screen she is as big as Beast.


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

What did they do to Belle's face? I'm talking about when the game is loading. Her face looks distorted. Also side note...I don't need another freaking Hanging Lantern!!!


----------



## mmmears

Beccybooboo said:


> Agree with you all that Mrs Potts is way to big. On screen she is as big as Beast.



She is also slow.  I sent her on that 10 second mission to get a rose and it took her over a minute to get to the vine.


----------



## hhhisthegame

Its really annoying that the bags and strings are found by the same people that get BATB tokens.

Also...Mrs. Potts is a character we spend gems/money for. She is supposed to make this easier. However....to get her tokens and level her up you need to use mickey and goofy on a combined 4 hour task, meaning you can't use them to work on the roses! She also needs roses herself....so she kind of makes things HARDER instead of easier!

The characters to level up Potts should be ones who are not getting roses, since she is a premium character!


----------



## mrzrich

Is it crazy that I am exchanging bronze chests to replace silver and gold?  There is absolutely nothing that I need in the silver and gold chests.  At least the bronze chests have tokens and bags and strings


----------



## TeresaG

Bronze Chest:
Added Pluto Topiary
Added Log Bench

Silver Chest:
Added Rose Tree
Added Croissant Stand

Gold Chest:
Removed Mulan Dragon Statue
Added Chess Board
Added Bakery

Platinum Chest:
Added Gaston Statue
Added Patisserie



Anyone's chests actually have the croissant stand, bakery or patisserie?

I've been hording platinum chests and now it seems like it was for nothing.


----------



## tortilla24

It's a shame that Merlin doesn't gather all of the magic/tokens. You basically still have to click on almost all the buildings and characters


----------



## supernova

empresslilly said:


> Yes, I agree -- and I think Chip is way too big as well.  I guess he's more like the size of the costumed characters in the parks rather than the actual cartoon chipmunk, but I would have preferred to see Chip and Dale just a little bigger than Sarge.  As it is, they're bigger than the guests.
> 
> Edited to add: Supernova posted at the same time as I did and I totally agree.


I was thinking the same thing you were about the costumed characters. Certainly explains the giant Godzilla-sized pot stomping across the park.


----------



## 10CJ

I am also struggling with the 10 sec task. I sent the Beast once and it did not recognize that he was done. I had to restart my phone to get it to refresh. 

I only need one more item for Chip, should I ever bother with welcoming him now? Or just focus on the event? Also I see Hans and Elsa have a combined event task. It is saying I need Hans at level 10. What level does Elsa need to be? I have the stuff to welcome Hans to 10 but not Elsa. So if she needs to be 10 too I probably will not worry about it. Does this task collect any items?


----------



## 2010_Bride

TeresaG said:


> Bronze Chest:
> Added Pluto Topiary
> Added Log Bench
> 
> Silver Chest:
> Added Rose Tree
> Added Croissant Stand
> 
> Gold Chest:
> Removed Mulan Dragon Statue
> Added Chess Board
> Added Bakery
> 
> Platinum Chest:
> Added Gaston Statue
> Added Patisserie
> 
> 
> Anyone's chests actually have the croissant stand, bakery or patisserie?
> 
> I've been hording platinum chests and now it seems like it was for nothing.



I completely agree. Mine are not showing any of those prizes. In fact, I put my platinum chest and gold chest on my only two open pedestals the day before the event. I left them there unopened all day in case Gameloft realized the prizes weren't added, but by the time I went to bed I just opened them ( got unneeded magic) just so I could free up the pedestals for useful bronze chests


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I have to say, the Beast is really handling being re-cursed better than I would have.


----------



## Acer

Happiness event added. Hate those as I will never be able to compete. 

Also agree with others. The fact that only a few characters give you the tokens needed AND are the ones that get bags and vines suxors.


----------



## Pheran

Random observations:

Merlin's Gathering spell is fairly useful when you wake up in the morning (after starting a parade!).

As a few people already observed, the bag/string overlap with other tokens is painful.  I had to fill up my bag supply (8 is max I think) in order for Beast to get Mrs. Potts' ears.

I discovered that Hans and Elsa will gain an event mission if I level Hans up to 10.  Now I'm trying to squeeze that in between everything else (he's going to 9 now).


----------



## Pheran

evilqueenmindy said:


> I have to say, the Beast is really handling being re-cursed better than I would have.



Eh, the Beast is way cooler when he's cursed.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Did anyone buy that BATB promo? I'm not sure if I should


----------



## Quellman

Whats the levels for the happiness event?  Gems 1-5, 6-20 and then event currency?


----------



## figment_jii

These are the Rewards listed for the Wish Granter mini-event (1 day 22 hours remaining):
Rank 1-10: 750 Event Currency, 6 Bags, 6 Ropes
Rank 11-50: 700 Event Currency, 4 Bags, 4 Ropes
Rank 51-150: 650 Event Currency, 2 Bags, 2 Ropes
Rank 151-350: 600 Event Currency, 2 Bags, 2 Ropes
Rank 351-600: 550 Event Currency, 2 Bags, 2 Ropes
Rank 601-1000: 500 Event Currency, 2 Bags, 2 Ropes
Rank 1001-1500: 450 Event Currency, 1 Bag, 1 Rope
Rank 1501-2000: 400 Event Currency, 2 Bag, 1 Rope


----------



## KPach525

figment_jii said:


> These are the Rewards listed for the Wish Granter mini-event (1 day 22 hours remaining):
> Rank 1-10: 750 Event Currency, 6 Bags, 6 Ropes


Disappointed to not see a gem reward... I'm usually good at this challenge too.


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> Disappointed to not see a gem reward... I'm usually good at this challenge too.


Same here.  Over the last few mini games I have always received the top gem award.  Doesn't matter what time one starts the event today.


----------



## 10CJ

SunDial said:


> Same here.  Over the last few mini games I have always received the top gem award.  Doesn't matter what time one starts the event today.



This works out well for me since I was intending to wait. Then I forgot I was waiting and clicked on one.


----------



## KPach525

For those interested in screen shots, I rearranged my park last night while flying home. Lots of additional free space now!
However, these are the attractions I do NOT have in my park: RC Racers, Parachute Drop, Mad Tea Party, Mike & Sully, Magic Lamp Theater, WallE's House, Chip & Dale, Kraken, and the Mulan Lantern Attraction (essentially, most gem attractions)
http://s346.photobucket.com/user/kpach525/library/Disney Magic Kingdoms


----------



## Msrednotdead

Luckily I had saved up my happiness so gave me quite a boost on the leaderboard


----------



## rr333

It will count as wishes granted when you click on the smiles, right? Not when you click on the wish?
Also does it still count them for the event when you click the smiles if your happiness is maxed out?


----------



## McCoy

rr333 said:


> It will count as wishes granted when you click on the smiles, right?


Yes.



> Not when you click on the wish?


Correct.



> Also does it still count them for the event when you click the smiles if your happiness is maxed out?


Yes.


----------



## rr333

McCoy said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> Yes.



Thank you! I went offline... will it count the smiles I click while I'm offline?


----------



## DoreyAdore

rr333 said:


> Thank you! I went offline... will it count the smiles I click while I'm offline?


It will count as soon as you go back online.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Anyone else noticed that welcoming characters seems to be a breeze compared to previous events? 
I feel its the calm before the storm that ominous weather could be on the horizon it could come from anywhere at anytime. 
We need to get as many supplies...I mean tokens as we can. 




10CJ said:


> I only need one more item for Chip, should I ever bother with welcoming him now? Or just focus on the event? Also I see Hans and Elsa have a combined event task. It is saying I need Hans at level 10. What level does Elsa need to be? I have the stuff to welcome Hans to 10 but not Elsa. So if she needs to be 10 too I probably will not worry about it. Does this task collect any items?



I too am pondering this. Hans and Elsa do collect a token I believe it could be for Gaston. Hans is ready to go to 10 but he needs Elsa and she is only at 9.. takes to long to collect all her items. Even though so far I haven't noticed frozen characters to be useful other than Anna. I think I will risk not upgrading. 24 days so far so good. As for Chip and Dale hmmm seems odd that they would introduce them with this event if they are not somehow connected. My thinking is that we may need them for the formal costumes, as we know we cant welcome gaston until Belle and Beast are in their formal attire...



2010_Bride said:


> I completely agree. Mine are not showing any of those prizes. In fact, I put my platinum chest and gold chest on my only two open pedestals the day before the event. I left them there unopened all day in case Gameloft realized the prizes weren't added, but by the time I went to bed I just opened them ( got unneeded magic) just so I could free up the pedestals for useful bronze chests



There on to us.
Whoever though bronze chests would be more valuable. 
Think I will hold onto my stocks for now. Dont want to make a rash decision to realise they would have been more valuable to me at the end.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Fabric maybe??


----------



## Pheran

10CJ said:


> Also I see Hans and Elsa have a combined event task. It is saying I need Hans at level 10. What level does Elsa need to be? I have the stuff to welcome Hans to 10 but not Elsa. So if she needs to be 10 too I probably will not worry about it. Does this task collect any items?



Hans needs to be level 10, but Elsa only needs level 9 for this task (Reason with the Queen).


----------



## Acer

So, whats the shark move. Keep leveling up all batb characters. Or try to get them to a certain point and stop. Im just thinking once lumiere, chip and belle get introduced, having to get tokens for all characters at once might be counter productive.


----------



## lmmatooki

Acer said:


> So, whats the shark move. Keep leveling up all batb characters. Or try to get them to a certain point and stop. Im just thinking once lumiere, chip and belle get introduced, having to get tokens for all characters at once might be counter productive.


I'm collecting and leveling up as fast as I can right now and constantly collecting the bags and ropes for now. I always think at least getting them to level 6 is the best way to go but choose the nongem characters to level up first and then the gem characters.


----------



## J24LM

Anybody got cogsworth yet?


----------



## purplejam

J24LM said:


> Anybody got cogsworth yet?



I need one more key and one more ears - I've got tasks finishing in half an hour so fingers crossed !!


----------



## Acer

J24LM said:


> Anybody got cogsworth yet?


3 wind up keys away.


----------



## purplejam

J24LM said:


> Anybody got cogsworth yet?



Got what I needed - just got 6 hours to wait now !!


----------



## Megan @ Wit & Wander

I am a fairly new player. I have 185 gems stored up (I can't spend real money on the game). Would you buy Mrs. Potts or Pluto right now?


----------



## rr333

Do you have to be at a certain level before you can get events like the B&B event? I have a friend who just started playing a few weeks ago and it's not showing up yet for her.


----------



## Acer

purplejam said:


> Got what I needed - just got 6 hours to wait now !!


Same


----------



## empresslilly

J24LM said:


> Anybody got cogsworth yet?


Just got the last key and started the 6-hr welcome process. 

Side note: After complaining about the size of Chip and Dale, I've noticed that they run on all fours, like real chipmunks.  Cute, but kind of odd.


----------



## 10CJ

Megan @ Wit & Wander said:


> I am a fairly new player. I have 185 gems stored up (I can't spend real money on the game). Would you buy Mrs. Potts or Pluto right now?


You can get Pluto any time, so if you want Mrs. Potts and are trying to complete as much of the event as possible, I would go with her.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Also anyone confused by the bakery and Patisserie as their kinda the same thing??? and for bronze chests, at least they've added the option to watch an add after opining to get another reward


----------



## lmmatooki

J24LM said:


> Anybody got cogsworth yet?


I am welcoming him right now


----------



## KPach525

Hope Loneheart said:


> Also anyone confused by the bakery and Patisserie as their kinda the same thing??? and for bronze chests, at least they've added the option to watch an add after opining to get another reward


Wait.. you can do what?? I've been opening bronze chests today but have never seen that option. What phone/browser do you play on?


----------



## DoreyAdore

J24LM said:


> Anybody got cogsworth yet?


Yes! He's one hour in to a two hour task (blue) to "think up ball ideas".


----------



## SunDial

10CJ said:


> This works out well for me since I was intending to wait. Then I forgot I was waiting and clicked on one.



I did the same thing and now I am in the teens just outside top 10


----------



## SunDial

J24LM said:


> Anybody got cogsworth yet?



I need a couple of roses.  Plan on welcoming overnight


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> Wait.. you can do what?? I've been opening bronze chests today but have never seen that option. What phone/browser do you play on?



I have gotten  6 or 7 since yesterday.   I am on Android.


----------



## Loki2410

Megan @ Wit & Wander said:


> I am a fairly new player. I have 185 gems stored up (I can't spend real money on the game). Would you buy Mrs. Potts or Pluto right now?


Go for Pluto and his house. It adds to the storyline. Also has sixty seconds happiness task. Event gem characters are pretty useless after couple of events.


----------



## RagdollSally86

rr333 said:


> Do you have to be at a certain level before you can get events like the B&B event? I have a friend who just started playing a few weeks ago and it's not showing up yet for her.


I think to join events, you have to have the California Screamin' roller coaster uncursed. =)


----------



## DarrylR

Game isn't recognising my wishes granted, so I guess I'm being forced to opt out of this competition. Fantastic!

I agree with many of the complaints on here, but my biggest two are not knowing if any of the BatB attractions will cost gems (I'd pick up the Chip n Dale attraction today if I knew whether I could spend the gems or not), and not knowing if the gold and platinum chests will contain better prizes further into the event.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

KPach525 said:


> Wait.. you can do what?? I've been opening bronze chests today but have never seen that option. What phone/browser do you play on?


using a nexus 5X android. the first time it popped up very quick and I was already tapping where the "no thanks" button was -.-


----------



## Lady Libra

I'm one of the people who can't play because after the update the game keeps crashing.  I suppose the developers don't work during the weekend, so a solution won't be found before Monday (or well, Tuesday my time, seen as I am in Europe). 

I've read that they will be giving out goodies to help those who are unable to play. I'm very curious as to what exactly said goodies will be.

Anyway, I had a question about the "there is not enough land for everything" issue. I saw mentioned on Facebook that "the developers have stated time and again that only 70% of the attractions is needed to play the game". I was wondering if anyone had a source for that? I mean; it makes sense that you don't need all the attractions but I honestly can't remember ever having read something like that statement. Just being curious.


----------



## Msrednotdead

Lady Libra said:


> I'm one of the people who can't play because after the update the game keeps crashing.  I suppose the developers don't work during the weekend, so a solution won't be found before Monday (or well, Tuesday my time, seen as I am in Europe).
> 
> I've read that they will be giving out goodies to help those who are unable to play. I'm very curious as to what exactly said goodies will be.
> 
> Anyway, I had a question about the "there is not enough land for everything" issue. I saw mentioned on Facebook that "the developers have stated time and again that only 70% of the attractions is needed to play the game". I was wondering if anyone had a source for that? I mean; it makes sense that you don't need all the attractions but I honestly can't remember ever having read something like that statement. Just being curious.



I have to say I have all the attractions including premium and all the land and have managed to fit in everything including the first beauty and beast attraction, but may need to put some in storage for the next few ones needed to progress in the event .


----------



## KPach525

Lady Libra said:


> Anyway, I had a question about the "there is not enough land for everything" issue. I saw mentioned on Facebook that "the developers have stated time and again that only 70% of the attractions is needed to play the game". I was wondering if anyone had a source for that? I mean; it makes sense that you don't need all the attractions but I honestly can't remember ever having read something like that statement. Just being curious.


If you look back to my last post, I linked to my screenshots of how I fit everything except the premium attractions, and I have 3 spaces available for BatB items.


----------



## Lady Libra

KPach525 said:


> If you look back to my last post, I linked to my screenshots of how I fit everything except the premium attractions, and I have 3 spaces available for BatB items.



No, that's not what I meant.  I know there is enough space for everything; I've seen pictures both here, as well as on Facebook. 

What I meant is; does anyone have a source of the developers saying we don't need all the attractions? Like I said; I'm just being curious, that's all.


----------



## Lady Libra

I thought I'd check the wiki and it says there's a hotfix update for Android. Hopefully I can play again! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lady Libra

Lady Libra said:


> I thought I'd check the wiki and it says there's a hotfix update for Android. Hopefully I can play again! Fingers crossed!



Good news; the game no longer crashes. Bad news; when I connect to Google Play it tells me my Kingdom is at level 1. Off to send another ticket, I guess.


----------



## AlohaBerry

SOLVING LACK OF SPACE AND WHAT ATTRACTIONS TO PUT IN STORAGE! 
If you are feeling stuck because of lack of space and need to store stuff-
use this info from my January post #7303, page 366 (see it quoted below)
FIRST look at how much gems/hour it yields. Anything under 15/hour I will store if necessary.
THEN Look at the size of the attraction- a little 9x9 attraction can be placed most anywhere. But bigger ones are harder.
I also posted the excel sheet I used for this on post #7310, page 366
And listen to the many folks who've been doing this for a year- they are totally correct. It takes time to rearrange your park and patience- but worth it! First you hold off on sending your characters out on tasks (so the buildings aren't occupied), then you remove all the buildings, and then hours later (a plane ride as someone said), you have a different park and much better use of space. But again, you will have to store some things- so store the ones that are low magic yield and the characters don't use much. 

Hope this helps!!    

PS Now I have to look up and add in the size and Beast money/hour info for BaTB! Glad Beast's Castle seems to be ~sort of~ reasonable sized (15x11). Tossed Arendelle Rink in storage and even had a little wiggle room. You can get the size and yield info here: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Beast's_Castle (which is tons easier than counting the little squares!!).



AlohaBerry said:


> Space Saving Attraction Placement TIPS
> AND Which Attractions Give you the Most Magic per Hour…
> 
> Placement:  I counted the squares on each attraction (later to find it all on the fandom website:  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/The_Kraken
> (which will show you the Kraken but if you use search you can find all the attractions)
> The land hogs are: The Omnidroid City at 20x20, Arendelle Rink at 12x18, and Mad Tea Party (14x14)
> The little ones (so easy to fit many places) are: Space Traders (7x7), Mickey's Philharmagic (9x9), Goofy's House (9x9), Aurora's Spinning Wheel (9x9)
> Most little land spots allow you to place a 13 next to a 9 which also means you could fit a 12 next to a 10.
> Cool, right!?
> 
> Most Magic per Hour: I put the Magic, Stars, and collect time and did a calculation for magic per hour.
> The worst (and therefore the ones put in storage when I get a new attraction but don’t have enough land) are:  Princess Fairytale Hall (330 mag, 61 stars, 24 hrs = 13.75 mag/hr), Fantasy Faire, Magic Carpets of Aladin, Prince Charming’s Regal Carousel.
> The best are: Mickey’s House (if you like clicking every few minutes), Aurora's Spinning Wheel (77 mag, 18 stars, 1 hour = 77 mag/hr), Fantasia Gardens + Fairways (90 mag, 18 stars, 2 hrs = 45 mag/hr), Syndrome’s Zero Point Energy, The Kraken, and Goofy’s House. So I never remove these!
> 
> I compiled this all in an Excel sheet.
> 
> Here is a list of all the attractions and the size and magic per hour info. Enjoy!
> Attraction Name / Size / Storyline / Magic / Stars / Build Hours / # Magic per Hour
> (If it's a square, the size is listed as one number only- eg Aurora's Spinning wheel is 9x9)
> Aurora's Spinning Wheel  9 Disney Park 77 18 1 77
> California Screamin' NA Disney Park 130 22 8 16.25
> Daisy's Diner 9 Disney Park 115 21 6 19.2
> Donald's Boat 10 Disney Park 120 22 6 20
> Fairy Hut 9 Disney Park 65 12 2 32.5
> Fantasia Gardens + Fairways 11 Disney Park 90 18 2 45.0
> Fantasy Faire 12 Disney Park 180 30 12 15
> Goofy’s Playhouse 9 Disney Park 30 5 1 30
> Haunted Mansion 12 Disney Park 99 9 4 24.8
> Jet Packs 13 Disney Park 175 14 8 21.9
> Mad Tea Party 14 Disney Park 240 48 12 20.0
> Magic Carpets of Aladin 14 Disney Park 180 30 12 15
> Magic Lamp Theater 13 Disney Park 140 27 6 23.3
> Mickey’s Fun Wheel 12 Disney Park 7 2 0.05 140
> Mickey’s House 10 Disney Park 5 1 0.2 25
> Mickey’s PhilharMagic 9 Disney Park 55 10 2 27.5
> Minnie's House 10 Disney Park 90 17 4 22.5
> Pixie Hollow 10 Disney Park 180 30 12 15
> Pluto's House 9 Disney Park 65 14 1 65
> Prince Charming's Regal Carousel 13 Disney Park 180 3 12 15
> Princess Fairytale Hall 13 Disney Park 330 61 24 13.8
> Space Mountain na Disney Park 190 34 12 15.8
> Splash Mountain 12 Disney Park 145 27 8 18.1
> Sword in The Stone 10 Disney Park 80 30 12 6.7
> Hollywood Tower of Terror 10 Disney Park 55 10 2 27.5
> 
> Al’s Toy Barn 11 Toy Story 80 14 4 20
> Astro Orbiters 13 Toy Story 115 21 6 19.2
> Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters 13 Toy Story 35 7 1 35
> Jessie's Snack Roundup 9 Toy Story 105 18 6 17.5
> Pizza Planet 11 Toy Story 85 15 4 21.25
> RC Racers 11 Toy Story 140 27 6 23.3
> Space Traders 7 Toy Story 60 11 2 30
> Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop 13 Toy Story 115 23 4 28.8
> 
> Sea Serpent Swing 10x12 Pirates 115 21 6 19.2
> The Kraken 15x16 Pirates 125 26 4 31.25
> Tortuga Tavern 10 Pirates 140 25 8 17.5
> 
> Monster's Inc Laugh Floor 9 Monsters Inc 235 42 16 14.7
> Mike + Sulley to the Rescue 13 Monsters Inc 150 30 6 25
> Cyclops Sushi 11 Monsters Inc 140 25 8 17.5
> 
> Rapunzel's Tower 9 Tangled 200 37 12 16.7
> Snuggly Duckling 10 Tangled 330 61 24 13.75
> 
> Wall-E's House 11 Wall-E 175 34 8 21.9
> 
> Arendelle Rink 12x18 Frozen 105 18 6 17.5
> Elsa's Ice Palace 13 Frozen 300 50 24 12.5
> Troll Knoll 12 Frozen 130 22 8 16.25
> Wandering Oaken's 12x9 Frozen 180 30 12 15
> 
> Incredibles house 10 Incredibles 55 10 2 27.5
> Omnidroid Obstacle Course 13 Incredibles 30 4 1 30
> Syndrome's Zero Point Energy 13 Incredibles 15 2 0.3 50
> The Omnidroid City 20 Incredibles 80 14 4 20
> 
> Ancestor's Shrine 12 Mulan 100 22 8 12.5
> Lantern Attraction 12 Mulan 57 18 2 28.5
> Training Camp 11 Mulan 35 5 2 17.5
> 
> Finklestein's Tower 8 Nightmare BC 105 18 6 17.5
> Nightmare Candy Shop 9 Nightmare BC 130 22 8 16.25
> Jack's House 10 Nightmare BC 80 14 4 20
> 
> Concession- Hat Stand 5 Disney Park 20 3 1 20
> Concession- Sorcerer's Hat 5 Disney Park 35 5 1 35
> Concession- Burger stand 5 Disney Park 2 1 0.1 20
> Concession- Pretzel stand 5 Disney Park 35 5 2 17.5


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Okay so both of the chipmunks are in their tree doing tasks, but I'm supposed to believe they're still looking for each other.


----------



## B&tBlove88

I believe they'll be one attraction that cost gems. If you go to the attractions, in each corner there is a...I think question mark (?), you tap on it, and it tells you how long the attraction takes to build. Instant build ones cost gems.


----------



## 10CJ

I am frustrated with the bronze chests. They are usually very help in the early stages of an event. At least the last four have given me magic. I have plenty of that at the moment.


----------



## Acer

Just triggered Lumiere. I guess im on schedule which makes meit feel good


----------



## 10CJ

Acer said:


> Just triggered Lumiere. I guess im on schedule which makes meit feel good


Do you know what triggered it?


----------



## Acer

10CJ said:


> Do you know what triggered it?


IIRC, cogsworth has an 8 hr task. When that is over, beast has a 2 hr task. I think it loaded after that. I was also done with the jessie/woody combo task. Not sure if that is related


----------



## 10CJ

Acer said:


> IIRC, cogsworth has an 8 hr task. When that is over, beast has a 2 hr task. I think it loaded after that. I was also done with the jessie/woody combo task. Not sure if that is related


Beast is in his 2 hour task so I should find out soon if that is it. Thanks!


----------



## mmmears

Cogsworth and the Beast triggered it for me.  I had the "welcome Lumiere" goal up long before Jessie and Woody finished their 8 hr task (I kept forgetting about it and sending them off to do other things, but luckily it didn't seem to matter).


----------



## AlohaBerry

I was one of the late Android updates... so I didn't get to start until the eve of the launch day. So, maybe you all have seen this... but I LOVE the cuteness (and thankfully the small footprint 10x10) of Chip and Dale's treehouse! totally adorable and realistic to the one in Disneyland!

PS we just had two Chips added to the characters this week- Little Chip Potts and Chip the chipmunk. hmmn.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Has anyone brought the Beauty and the Beast float? Wondering if it is worth it...


----------



## Wdw1015

I am ready to welcome Chip the chipmunk but thinking about holding off until the event is over unless he (she? Can never remember!) is helpful to B and the B. Can someone advise?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> Has anyone brought the Beauty and the Beast float? Wondering if it is worth it...



It have received event currency every time I sent it out. I bought both special offers for the event. 



10CJ said:


> Beast is in his 2 hour task so I should find out soon if that is it. Thanks!



Yes that is what triggered it, although I'm fairly sure it's an hour quest. I can welcome Lumiere now. I just have to wait for almost two hours before he becomes available.


----------



## Araminta18

How many of Lumiere's tokens and such do you need to welcome him?  Anyone know yet?  I'd like to send characters off on quests now that will drop his tokens once he's available.


----------



## Acer

Araminta18 said:


> How many of Lumiere's tokens and such do you need to welcome him?  Anyone know yet?  I'd like to send characters off on quests now that will drop his tokens once he's available.


8 roses, 13 match sticks and 13 hats
Most of the match stick tasks are 6-8 hrs. II think mrs potts is only one that is not. But I am only at the point where I could get Rapunzel.


----------



## PrincessP

What prizes were in your "anniversary gift of the day" 3 silver chests?

I hope others received event tokens.  Unfortunately, I received a wooden heart bench, Magic, and pirate map....all of which I already have in storage.  Oh well! I was hoping for Lumiere tokens!  Better luck to others!


----------



## mydisneyfix

10CJ said:


> I am frustrated with the bronze chests. They are usually very help in the early stages of an event. At least the last four have given me magic. I have plenty of that at the moment.


I'm with you there! I'm getting nothing but log benches out of them


----------



## SunDial

PrincessP said:


> What prizes were in your "anniversary gift of the day" 3 silver chests?
> 
> I hope others received event tokens.  Unfortunately, I received a wooden heart bench, Magic, and pirate map....all of which I already have in storage.  Oh well! I was hoping for Lumiere tokens!  Better luck to others!



I got useless items too.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

PrincessP said:


> What prizes were in your "anniversary gift of the day" 3 silver chests?
> 
> I hope others received event tokens.  Unfortunately, I received a wooden heart bench, Magic, and pirate map....all of which I already have in storage.  Oh well! I was hoping for Lumiere tokens!  Better luck to others!



I haven't gotten any yet


----------



## 10CJ

I got a matchstick and a Mrs. Potts ear hat, so that was nice. Third item was a hanging lantern.


----------



## aussiebill10

2 lots of magic and Tiara for Elsa?


----------



## KPach525

PrincessP said:


> What prizes were in your "anniversary gift of the day" 3 silver chests?
> 
> I hope others received event tokens.  Unfortunately, I received a wooden heart bench, Magic, and pirate map....all of which I already have in storage.  Oh well! I was hoping for Lumiere tokens!  Better luck to others!


Wooden bench, Lumiere ears, and magic


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Lumiere seems like he's going to take forever in comparison to the other characters so far. I already have Beast at level 5, Cogsworth on level 4, and Mrs. Pott's on level 3...and Chip on level 4 and Dale on level 2. I see my progress drastically slowing at this point which is frustrating because Belle's house is unlocked if Lumiere is level 2. And my three chests gift gave all magic too! 

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Pheran

Yup, Lumiere definitely upped the difficulty on getting him, but that's probably because Belle won't unlock for another 5 days, so we have more time.


----------



## Pheran

PrincessP said:


> What prizes were in your "anniversary gift of the day" 3 silver chests?
> 
> I hope others received event tokens.  Unfortunately, I received a wooden heart bench, Magic, and pirate map....all of which I already have in storage.  Oh well! I was hoping for Lumiere tokens!  Better luck to others!



I was extremely lucky, I just got mine and they were Lumiere ears, Mrs. Potts ears, and Lumiere matchsticks.


----------



## Acer

Yeah, I sent Buzz, Beast, Cog and Potts all on their two hour quests for Lumiere ears. Got 1. Sarge, Jessie and Mike all on extended duty for match sticks

I have not gotten my chests yet

I only have Beast at 4 (ready for 5) and Cog at 3 (ready for 5)  holding off until I get all Lumiere tokens.


----------



## empresslilly

In my 3 silver chests, I got 2 vials of magic and then Lumiere matchsticks.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I got the message that I'd be getting three chests, but no chests. 
Where did yours end up going? The chest room?
(I'm not on wifi, and have an unreliable connection)


----------



## Pheran

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I got the message that I'd be getting three chests, but no chests.
> Where did yours end up going? The chest room?
> (I'm not on wifi, and have an unreliable connection)



They don't go anywhere, you should be able to immediately open them after that message.  Sounds like something went wrong - maybe it will pop again later?


----------



## Bettie

I got magic in all 3 of my silver chests. :/

Lumiere is going to be forever with those matchsticks.


----------



## heatherwith3

I got magic in all 3 of my chests.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

Still have not gotten chests or a single token for luminere


----------



## Beccybooboo

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> How's everybody else doing?



Beast ready to go to 6, Cogsworth and Mrs Potts ready to go to 4 and 1 Lumiere hat.
Chip needs 1 hat to go to level 2 and still collecting to welcome Dale. Considering I had to wait a while for the update I think I am doing okay.
I'm going to wait to level Chip up then I am going to let Hans go to level 10 while I wait to collect everything for Lumiere. Think its safe to say I have time. No point leveling up the others so they dont affect collecting for Lumiere. Who knows it could affect his drop rate has happened in the past when I have level someone to 10.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Looks like all those gold and platinum chests we were finding weren't really treasure. They seem useless.


----------



## Araminta18

PrincessP said:


> What prizes were in your "anniversary gift of the day" 3 silver chests?
> 
> I hope others received event tokens.  Unfortunately, I received a wooden heart bench, Magic, and pirate map....all of which I already have in storage.  Oh well! I was hoping for Lumiere tokens!  Better luck to others!



I got the exact same things. Boo--Lumiere's tokens are taking forever so those cheats would have helped. I've got one matchstick and five hats.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

I have a question about Merlin.  It said when I first welcomed him that gathering tokens for him will level him up and create new spells but there are no tokens for him? I don't know what the point of him is... I can't see anyone spending over 100 gems to get happiness...


----------



## LindseyJo22

I am progressing slowly, slowly towards Lumiere, but no one else is really leveled up past the absolute necessity.  I feel like I'm doing okay in comparison to past events, but I am worried I'll fall behind tomorrow when Spring Break is over and I have to go back to work like a normal person


----------



## Acer

Both my kids got their chests. I have not. So odd how this game works sometimes. They both started before me, yet im the only one who got the 60 day prize despite them logging in every day


----------



## empresslilly

So I had Pete doing the No More Noise task and he was running around like a maniac.  He ran right up to Mrs. Potts and stopped right next to her.  Suddenly, he didn't look so big anymore.  I think she could take him.


----------



## maxsmom

So my 3 chests were all magic. I have 386 pink gems. I'm not going to be spending real $. I'm afraid to spend them on Mrs. Potts and the parade float. I'm afraid if I spend them now I won't get Belle later b/c I'll need them and won't have enough. This is my first big event so I have nothing to compare to. Thoughts?

So I see Cinderella has a task later on that is attend the ball but she has to be a level 7. I just upgraded her to a level 6 so I will probably work on getting her to 7. My bigger problem is Minnie. I had just welcomed her into the game and she is only a level 2. I'm not sure I'll be able to get her to the level. We're for later tasks. Should I even try? Thanks!


----------



## Acer

Ill say this about mrs potts. She has really been helpful with that 2 hr quest for multiple tokens. She had already got me one matchbook and two candle ears. Well worth the gems so far. 
I do see that Chip will help with Belle so you have to factor that in. 

Not sure what you are asking about Minnie. She has not been helpful at all for this event, but I have her at a low level as well.


----------



## squirrel

Did anyone buy Chip and Dale's Treehouse?  Not sure if I should as that would use up almost all of my gems.


----------



## J24LM

squirrel said:


> Did anyone buy Chip and Dale's Treehouse?  Not sure if I should as that would use up almost all of my gems.


I did. Pretty good at getting tokens for them.


----------



## J24LM

I'm at 7 matchsticks and 7 hats for Lumiere. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## xthebowdenx

6/8 for me on Lumiere


----------



## Lbjjhj

5/6 for me. Slow going but steady progress


----------



## The Yodeling Cowgirl

8/10 for me.  Mrs. Potts has been really helpful.


----------



## Acer

Finished the day at 8/8. Ill take that.


----------



## maxsmom

What's the most pink gems a character has cost in an event? This is my 1st and I don't want to blow them all on Mrs Potts and not have enough for Belle if I need them for her. Thanks


----------



## RagdollSally86

maxsmom said:


> What's the most pink gems a character has cost in an event? This is my 1st and I don't want to blow them all on Mrs Potts and not have enough for Belle if I need them for her. Thanks


I think during the live feed of them talking about this event, they showed Chip to cost 240 gems. I think. And, this seems about right compared to past events.


----------



## 10CJ

maxsmom said:


> What's the most pink gems a character has cost in an event? This is my 1st and I don't want to blow them all on Mrs Potts and not have enough for Belle if I need them for her. Thanks


Belle is not a premium character. You can rush the purchase of non premium characters with gems but it can be really expensive. I have 5 roses and 7 each of the items needed for Lumiere (I have enough event currency) and he would cost 399 gems to finish immediately. 

How far along are you in the event?


----------



## brigeet

J24LM said:


> I'm at 7 matchsticks and 7 hats for Lumiere. How's everyone else doing?



I'm at 6 and 8. The matchbox comes sloooowly. Can't wait! Still waiting for my last set of Dale ears. I'll be much slower at gathering tokens when I'm back to work tomorrow.


----------



## maxsmom

10CJ said:


> Belle is not a premium character. You can rush the purchase of non premium characters with gems but it can be really expensive. I have 5 roses and 7 each of the items needed for Lumiere (I have enough event currency) and he would cost 399 gems to finish immediately.
> 
> How far along are you in the event?


Well I seem to be a bit slower than everyone. I just made it welcome Lumiere tonight. I have 5 roses and 1 matchstick. I have 10,400 in event currency. I have 391 pink gems. Beast & Cogsworth are both at level 3.


----------



## maxsmom

So which characters are premium characters? Thanks


----------



## tortilla24

I have 224 gems and am debating if I should get mrs. Potts or hold out for chip. Thoughts? Leaning towards chip because he'll help with Gaston and based on past events, the crunch time is always battling the baddie. Hmmm


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Got everything for Lumiere, going to welcome him overnight


----------



## go oilers go

Finishing the night with 7/9...I'm happy with that  Good luck tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Pheran

maxsmom said:


> So which characters are premium characters? Thanks



Only Mrs. Potts and Chip are premium characters (i.e. cost gems).  The others will only cost tokens and event currency.  You should get Mrs. Potts, she will help you get tokens for the other characters faster.  You shouldn't have trouble getting Belle - the character we'll have to worry about is Gaston, since the villain is always welcomed last.

EDIT: Based on the gem count you posted earlier, you should avoid buying the parade float if you want to have a possible shot at getting Chip as well.


----------



## SunDial

I am at 8 and 8. My overall plan will to level up the characters just enough to end the event with 80K in currency.  Looking towards the 40 gems


----------



## squirrel

I seem to be behind most of you at only 7 and 4 for Lumiere.  Beast is at level 4 and Mrs. Potts is at 3, both can be levelled up but was holding off until I get Lumiere.


----------



## Acer

Had a good night. Only three hats away


----------



## 10CJ

maxsmom said:


> Well I seem to be a bit slower than everyone. I just made it welcome Lumiere tonight. I have 5 roses and 1 matchstick. I have 10,400 in event currency. I have 391 pink gems. Beast & Cogsworth are both at level 3.


You seem on pace to me. I don't think you should have any problems getting Belle.


----------



## Lady Libra

I'm waiting for a reply from Customer Care hoping they'll get my account progress back. I had a question about the event; is the "cursed cutlery" part optional or not? The wiki seems to list it as a side quest, but I'm not entirely sure that means I can skip it (will the main story of the event continue if I ignore that part?). Thanks!


----------



## Sandra32

Welcoming Lumiere! Didn't thought it would happen this quick though. X


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just need 1 matchstick (might have that last one in 7 mins) & 4 roses that I have to farm items for.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I had a great night, moved from 7/5 to 11/9...but those dang roses are going to take all day


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Unfortunately this weekend has been extremely busy so I'am just getting caught up now with the BatB event. I have almost 16,000 event currency, Cogsworth at Level 3, Beast at level 5 (ready to go to 6), Mrs. Potts at Level 3 (ready to go to 4) and trying to welcome Lumiere now. So far, I have 6 Matchsticks and 10 Ear Hats and 4 roses (with enough items to get the remaining roses)


----------



## squirrel

Lady Libra said:


> I'm waiting for a reply from Customer Care hoping they'll get my account progress back. I had a question about the event; is the "cursed cutlery" part optional or not? The wiki seems to list it as a side quest, but I'm not entirely sure that means I can skip it (will the main story of the event continue if I ignore that part?). Thanks!


No clue, I just did it.  Very easy.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

So I got the first reward of 3k magic hit still no chests anyone else having this issue?


----------



## disneyjr77

PumpkinkingFTW said:


> So I got the first reward of 3k magic hit still no chests anyone else having this issue?



I just got the chests for day 2, a few minutes ago...i thought i was going to have to contact them.


----------



## The Yodeling Cowgirl

I am waiting now....4 hrs and 53min to Lumiere arrives.


----------



## Quellman

Looks like a 'coin' event.  Just trophys instead.  Now I am terrified to click on any character who completed a task. I did well with the smiles event placed second.


----------



## Acer

PumpkinkingFTW said:


> So I got the first reward of 3k magic hit still no chests anyone else having this issue?


Same


----------



## mmmears

Welcomed Lumiere this morning.  He and Cogsworth have a 4 hr task.  And, of course, I collected everything about 2 mins before the coin task started.  Oh, well...


----------



## Pheran

Blech, the day 3 anniversary reward is 100 happiness.  That's nearly useless when you get it without warning.


----------



## lmmatooki

Quellman said:


> Looks like a 'coin' event.  Just trophys instead.  Now I am terrified to click on any character who completed a task. I did well with the smiles event placed second.


I was dumb and let Merlin cast his spell to collect everything...yippie


----------



## lmmatooki

Still only at 12/13 and 8/13 for Lumiere...his ear hats are not dropping well for me


Edit: now at 13/13 for the matchsticks


----------



## lmmatooki

Luckily, I have 16 roses


----------



## Pheran

disneyjr77 said:


> I just got the chests for day 2, a few minutes ago...i thought i was going to have to contact them.



Since you seem to be a day behind on the anniversary rewards, feel free to let your happiness decay, you'll be getting a bunch tomorrow.


----------



## 10CJ

Anyone know what the mini event rewards are yet?


----------



## disneyjr77

Pheran said:


> Since you seem to be a day behind on the anniversary rewards, feel free to let your happiness decay, you'll be getting a bunch tomorrow.



Good to know  Thanks!


----------



## lmmatooki

Rewards since I accidentally clicked on em

1-10: Croissant Stand, 10 gems, and 1,500 event currency 
11-50: Croissant Stand, 7 gems, and 1,500 event currency
51-150: 5 gems and 1,500 event currency
151-350: 4 gems and 1,250 event currency
351-600: 3 gems and 1,000 event currency
601-1,000: 2 gems and 750 event currency
1,001-1,450: 2 gems and 600 event currency
2,001-2,750: 1 gem and 500 event currency


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> Rewards since I accidentally clicked on em
> 
> 1-10: Croissant Stand, 10 gems, and 1,500 event currency
> 11-50: Croissant Stand, 7 gems, and 1,500 event currency
> 51-150: 5 gems and 1,500 event currency
> 151-350: 4 gems and 1,250 event currency
> 351-600: 3 gems and 1,000 event currency
> 601-1,000: 2 gems and 750 event currency
> 1,001-1,450: 2 gems and 600 event currency
> 2,001-2,750: 1 gem and 500 event currency


And yes, there is a gap between 1,450 and 2,001 for some reason...I think they messed up


----------



## Megan @ Wit & Wander

How can you hold off on starting this event? Not squeezing any attractions? How long would you wait to start?


----------



## Quellman

Megan @ Wit & Wander said:


> How can you hold off on starting this event? Not squeezing any attractions? How long would you wait to start?


some character tasks also give trophys. and you won't know without a lot of research since all you see is the green check mark


----------



## Acer

I have 3 hrs left for Lumiere, but have already gathered his tokens to get him to level 2. Someone said that is when you can get Belles house right.


----------



## Tikikeiki

just received the "gift" for today, 100 happiness but my happiness is at 98% estatic is this going to go to waste?


----------



## 10CJ

Tikikeiki said:


> just received the "gift" for today, 100 happiness but my happiness is at 98% estatic is this going to go to waste?


Basically. Wish you could have saved it for a time of your choosing


----------



## bookgirl

Beccybooboo said:


> Has anyone brought the Beauty and the Beast float? Wondering if it is worth it...



It's been okay.  About the usual ratio of items awarded as other event floats.  Not crazy expensive to run either.


----------



## maxsmom

Ok, so Mrs Potts has 2 tasks that could lead to chests. One is longer than the other. Does this mean the longer one would be a possible silver and the shorter a possible bronze? If not why wouldn't you just keep doing the shorter if you have the time to check them?


----------



## bookgirl

Tikikeiki said:


> just received the "gift" for today, 100 happiness but my happiness is at 98% estatic is this going to go to waste?




Me too I was at 96% ecstatic


----------



## Pheran

maxsmom said:


> Ok, so Mrs Potts has 2 tasks that could lead to chests. One is longer than the other. Does this mean the longer one would be a possible silver and the shorter a possible bronze? If not why wouldn't you just keep doing the shorter if you have the time to check them?



Those tasks do not produce chests.  The chest just means that there are multiple possible items you could get - tap it to see which ones.


----------



## mcdall

lmmatooki said:


> I was dumb and let Merlin cast his spell to collect everything...yippie



Ugh me too. Forgot it will grab the 'coins'.


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> Rewards since I accidentally clicked on em
> 
> 1-10: Croissant Stand, 10 gems, and 1,500 event currency
> 11-50: Croissant Stand, 7 gems, and 1,500 event currency
> 51-150: 5 gems and 1,500 event currency
> 151-350: 4 gems and 1,250 event currency
> 351-600: 3 gems and 1,000 event currency
> 601-1,000: 2 gems and 750 event currency
> 1,001-1,450: 2 gems and 600 event currency
> 2,001-2,750: 1 gem and 500 event currency



I accidentally clicked it within minutes of the event starting too.  However I am in the top 10 which is quite surprising.


----------



## bookgirl

SunDial said:


> I accidentally clicked it within minutes of the event starting too.  However I am in the top 10 which is quite surprising.



I've been holding off.  I already have a stand, so I want to be in the after 50's but I don't want to do it so early that I'm on an aggressive board and get pushed down into the hundreds.  Such a delicate balance.  I figure I'll wait till I get one from a character.


----------



## Sandra32

Acer said:


> I have 3 hrs left for Lumiere, but have already gathered his tokens to get him to level 2. Someone said that is when you can get Belles house right.


Nope. I levelled him up to level 2 and the house now says 'complete more Beauty and the Beast quests'. At least I won't struggle trying to figure out where to put it.


----------



## KPach525

Well I accidentally started 4 hours ago, and have been trying to haul more trophies since, yet my leader board claims I only have 2


----------



## jamieonthefly

Re: the Croissant Stand... I see it's offered as a prize for the trophy contest, but I can't find it for purchase anywhere. Is it available for anyone else?


----------



## littlebearfan

KPach525 said:


> Well I accidentally started 4 hours ago, and have been trying to haul more trophies since, yet my leader board claims I only have 2



I know I have collected more than the 3 my board is showing.  I am at 884 on my board.  I never got the reward from the happiness leader board either.  I was in 12th place a couple of minutes before it ended and I didn't have any bags or strings at that time - so it couldn't have been that I had to many.

Update:  I  collected 1 trophy and checked the leaderboard - it now shows I collected 14.  So it gave me credit for the ones I collected this afternoon.


----------



## Quellman

littlebearfan said:


> I know I have collected more than the 3 my board is showing.  I am at 884 on my board.  I never got the reward from the happiness leader board either.  I was in 12th place a couple of minutes before it ended and I didn't have any bags or strings at that time - so it couldn't have been that I had to many.





KPach525 said:


> Well I accidentally started 4 hours ago, and have been trying to haul more trophies since, yet my leader board claims I only have 2



You both probably have to force quit the app and restart.  It sometimes timesout the connection to the server.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Does Woody have a "trophy" quest? He's in Al's Toy Barn, but I'm scared to click his check mark because I don't want to begin the event yet.


----------



## PumpkinkingFTW

Just got a notification apologizing for the chest glitch I assume gave me 20 gems and 2k event currency 

I did get the chests 5 min before the happiness gift


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Tikikeiki said:


> just received the "gift" for today, 100 happiness but my happiness is at 98% estatic is this going to go to waste?



What's interesting is that after being bumped to 100%, after a few hours I was back down to 83%! Not very "ecstatic" about that.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

So after a few hours, I tried to play again and it crashes every time (with the sound of a pop up). I've rebooted, resetted, deleted and reinstalled. Same result. Anyone else?


----------



## tweeter

2010_Bride said:


> Does Woody have a "trophy" quest? He's in Al's Toy Barn, but I'm scared to click his check mark because I don't want to begin the event yet.



He does. It's "Go on Duty". He wanders around the park for this quest, so he shouldn't be in Al's Toy Barn. He's currently on duty in my park and, after clicking on the toy barn, I don't see him.


----------



## jamieonthefly

bookgirl said:


> I've been holding off.  I already have a stand, so I want to be in the after 50's but I don't want to do it so early that I'm on an aggressive board and get pushed down into the hundreds.  Such a delicate balance.  I figure I'll wait till I get one from a character.



How did you get the Croissant Stand?


----------



## Acer

I got the happiness today. Never got the chests


----------



## Acer

So I put my phone on airplane mode every time I played today. Just came online for first time and im in first place by 17 gold roses. Sweet tip. Need to go back and give propers to the person who posted it


----------



## DoreyAdore

Belle's house can be built after Lumiere is at level 2. It takes 6 hours to build.  This also spawns more cutlery - 40 total, 10 pieces every 6 minutes.


----------



## bookgirl

jamieonthefly said:


> How did you get the Croissant Stand?




I was confused I have the Crepeiry not the Croissant Stand.


----------



## bookgirl

UmmYeahOk said:


> What's interesting is that after being bumped to 100%, after a few hours I was back down to 83%! Not very "ecstatic" about that.




I had the same thing happen.


----------



## PrincessS121212

DoreyAdore said:


> Belle's house can be built after Lumiere is at level 2. It takes 6 hours to build.  This also spawns more cutlery - 40 total, 10 pieces every 6 minutes.


How much did it cost?  Hoping I have enough currency saved up.


----------



## Acer

Belles house takes 6hrs. Lumiere needs to be level 2.

Doh, I didnt refresh. Sorry for repeat


----------



## Acer

PrincessS121212 said:


> How much did it cost?  Hoping I have enough currency saved up.


9,000 I think


----------



## DoreyAdore

Acer said:


> 9,000 I think


9000 event currency, I believe.


----------



## 10CJ

So is there anything new in the gold and platinum chests? I thought there was suppose to be something different but not sure I am seeing it.


----------



## moogiepet

I didn't know about the striking gold challenge until it was too late. I'm in 84th with 36 and 1st place is at 79.  I don't even see how that could be possible. I hate these mini games. Especially since I haven't been playing long and don't have as many characters or attractions


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

This is my first big event. The bird cage things are killing me. I also got started late. Mid Sunday. Hopefully I'm not too far behind.


----------



## daica85

UmmYeahOk said:


> So after a few hours, I tried to play again and it crashes every time (with the sound of a pop up). I've rebooted, resetted, deleted and reinstalled. Same result. Anyone else?


Mee too, don't know how to resolve this.


----------



## Lady Libra

UmmYeahOk said:


> So after a few hours, I tried to play again and it crashes every time (with the sound of a pop up). I've rebooted, resetted, deleted and reinstalled. Same result. Anyone else?





daica85 said:


> Mee too, don't know how to resolve this.



Contact Customer Care. If possible, from the game itself. If that doesn't work, from their site (there's a link on their Facebook page). There are a lot of people saying they have problems with the game, even after installing the hotfix update.


----------



## Quellman

moogiepet said:


> I didn't know about the striking gold challenge until it was too late. I'm in 84th with 36 and 1st place is at 79.  I don't even see how that could be possible. I hate these mini games. Especially since I haven't been playing long and don't have as many characters or attractions


Many of the premium attractions give out the trophys. As do certain tasks from characters.  This is one way this particular minigame is skewed in favor of the people who 'already have' vs. the have nots.  My wife just started playing about a month ago and other than 'find the bots type' and 'collect happiness' the minigames aren't designed for her to do well.  I've been playing since day 1 and still don't have all the premium attractions and I still end up pretty far down the leader board.


----------



## Tikikeiki

moogiepet said:


> I didn't know about the striking gold challenge until it was too late. I'm in 84th with 36 and 1st place is at 79.  I don't even see how that could be possible. I hate these mini games. Especially since I haven't been playing long and don't have as many characters or attractions


This trophy mini game is like the gold coin mini game. You can end the task early with gems so it is very difficult to get ahead of people willing to spend gems to be in the top ranks of these type events unless you are willing to spend money/gems to do so.


----------



## danni918

I'm so irritated with this event! I feel like not enough of the players are dropping objects and the stupid bird cages are too tedious, they're really getting under my skin.


----------



## Pheran

Tikikeiki said:


> This trophy mini game is like the gold coin mini game. You can end the task early with gems so it is very difficult to get ahead of people willing to spend gems to be in the top ranks of these type events unless you are willing to spend money/gems to do so.



I think gems are a non-issue here, since your ROI for spending gems on this event would go negative extremely quickly.  Much more important is what Quellman mentioned above - the more attractions and characters you have that will generate coins/trophies (many of which are premium), the faster you will rise on the leaderboard.  So new players have a big disadvantage in these events.  You also have to be savvy enough to redirect the characters that can do them onto trophy tasks, and it helps when they no longer have other things to focus on (like tokens for leveling up other characters).


----------



## adobda

Should the blue background quest for releasing birds go away after collecting them? I've collected enough to get my 4 Beauty characters to levels 3 & 4 and the quest is still on my list...


----------



## Loki2410

adobda said:


> Should the blue background quest for releasing birds go away after collecting them? I've collected enough to get my 4 Beauty characters to levels 3 & 4 and the quest is still on my list...


They stay there till the end of the event. On a side note, 4th day gift is 2 gold chests. Magic and monsters token.


----------



## Acer

I got tower of terror in my gift today


----------



## mmmears

Yep.  Getting those roses is a real pain and not fun at all.     On the plus side, I guess I have lots of time to work on this one, since I am at the point where I need to welcome Belle and that isn't starting for a few days.  For those of you worried you are behind these "stops" in the game will give you time to catch up.


----------



## Pheran

Loki2410 said:


> They stay there till the end of the event. On a side note, 4th day gift is 2 gold chests. Magic and monsters token.



I got magic and Hans ears.  The Hans ears were very helpful since I'm pushing to get him to 10th.


----------



## figment_jii

Acer said:


> I got tower of terror in my gift today


Lucky!  I got magic in both chests...not something I needed anymore of at this point.  Sigh...


----------



## Pkltm

Acer said:


> I got tower of terror in my gift today



I got magic twice. I have never received an attraction form a chest... was working on a gold chest as well and I got a 5th mining Jewels display. Been playing since its started lol DD has gotten attractions from chests and she has only been playing since sept.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Are you going tk


mmmears said:


> Yep.  Getting those roses is a real pain and not fun at all.     On the plus side, I guess I have lots of time to work on this one, since I am at the point where I need to welcome Belle and that isn't starting for a few days.  For those of you worried you are behind these "stops" in the game will give you time to catch up.



Are you going to be leveling up your characters? I just got there too and with three days to spare I was going to level up mine because it looks like they need to be at least 5 for the quests coming up once Belle is welcomed.


----------



## Pheran

Based on the pattern so far, my prediction for the next 2 days of rewards:

Wednesday: 3 gems
Thursday: 1 platinum chest

Friday should be the Enchanted Tiki Room as already announced.


----------



## Msrednotdead

Just god two gold chests stupid things gave me 4.500 and 6,500 magic have more than enough of that and nothing to use it on lol


----------



## littlebearfan

danni918 said:


> I'm so irritated with this event! I feel like not enough of the players are dropping objects and the stupid bird cages are too tedious, they're really getting under my skin.



I totally agree. I have spent days trying to get enough ear tokens to welcome Lumiere - I got all the matches pretty quickly. 

I sent all characters out for the ears multiple times today. Finally got the last one, from the last character I collected from. For a second there, I thought it would take another round of quests.

Now it's back to annoying bird cages!


----------



## Gothmic

Acer said:


> I got tower of terror in my gift today


I received ToT as well, it was the only thing I was missing before this even started, It is easily my favourite attraction for looks in this game. It is really well done. I am a Haunted Mansion fan so I wish it looked as good as ToT does.


----------



## Acer

I dont find the bags and ropes to be annoying as some of you do. It's a 1 hr task. Send people off and then open the bird vine. I am at the point where I have to open the vines bc otherwise, the batb guys have no token quests.


----------



## LeCras

Acer said:


> I dont find the bags and ropes to be annoying as some of you do. It's a 1 hr task. Send people off and then open the bird vine. I am at the point where I have to open the vines bc otherwise, the batb guys have no token quests.



Completely agree, I don't find it that much of a pain either.


----------



## mmmears

Misskristinaaah said:


> Are you going tk
> 
> 
> Are you going to be leveling up your characters? I just got there too and with three days to spare I was going to level up mine because it looks like they need to be at least 5 for the quests coming up once Belle is welcomed.




Yes.  I'll spend the next couple of days working on that.  And tediously sending people out for bags and strings.


----------



## J24LM

What's everyone's character levels at? I got beast at 6, lumiere at 3, cogsworth at 3 and mrs potts at 4.


----------



## Acer

P


J24LM said:


> What's everyone's character levels at? I got beast at 6, lumiere at 3, cogsworth at 3 and mrs potts at 4.


Pretty much the same except potts is 2. I just got the welcome belle greeting so im going to use the next two days to upgrade as much as I can. Max out on tokens so I only get Belle tokens in two days.


----------



## Pheran

J24LM said:


> What's everyone's character levels at? I got beast at 6, lumiere at 3, cogsworth at 3 and mrs potts at 4.



Beast 4, Lumiere 3, Cogsworth 5, Mrs. Potts 4

I can level Beast to 5 as soon as I get a few more roses.


----------



## Quellman

I'll add that the daily prizes must be collected that day, they don't stack.  I noticed this as I skipped the happiness prize day since I was in airplane mode to rig the 'trophy' minigame in my favor. (I have 112 and the next highest is 51.)

As for character levels I have Beast 5, lumiere and cogsworth 3, potts 3 with the ability to level.  I likely won't  level her much more unless her tasks further help with token collections.  I don't need her side quests during the event.


----------



## mmmears

As of now, I have Beast only at 5 (need more roses), Lumiere & Cogsworth at 4, and Mrs. Potts is only at 3.  Other than Lumiere, the rest all have all the components needed to be upgraded other than the roses.  I sure need a lot of those to upgrade everyone one more time before Belle.


----------



## pooh'smate

I have Beast at 6, Mrs. Potts is leveling up to 5 right now and Lumiere & Cogsworth are both at 3.


----------



## Pinkela

Just now got enough ears to welcome Lumier. Taking forever for drops! Beast at lvl 4, Cogsworth 3, Mrz potts 2. I hope I have lots and lots of time to get enough drops to get belle hahah


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Beast and Cogsworth are 5, Lumiere 2.
Potts is ready to go to 5, but she's busy "Looking for Chip".
I got the two latest chests because I was using public wifi. Still never got the first set of chests. Anyway I got a Fleur de Lys fabric, and 6500 magic.

OMG I CANT WAIT FOR TIKI ROOM

That is one I really wish we could go inside.

Does anyone else like "going on the ride" with the kids? I'm always happy when they go to Space Mountain or Small World.


----------



## moogiepet

Has anyone got Croissant Stand, Bakery, or Patisserie yet?


----------



## Bettie

I have Beast at 6, Cogsworth at 5, and both Lumiere and Mrs. Potts at 3. 

Waiting to send Mickey on his 12 hour quest until later tonight so I can keep him farming bags all day.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Is there a maximum number of smiles you can collect before you stop getting new wishes?


----------



## DoreyAdore

Beast is at 6. Mrs. Potts (aka, she's NOT a little teapot short and stout) is at 5. Cogsworth and Lumiere are both at 4.


----------



## aussiebill10

Is Hans level10 task drop any event tokens I have him ready to level up but will take24 hrs
Might wait to getLuminere from1 to3 then do it while waiting the 6 hrs for what needs to be built


----------



## PrincessS121212

aussiebill10 said:


> Is Hans level10 task drop any event tokens I have him ready to level up but will take24 hrs
> Might wait to getLuminere from1 to3 then do it while waiting the 6 hrs for what needs to be built


Right now Hans can only do a 12 hour quest with elsa for event currency, but I'll post later on if he has anything for Belle, Chip, or Gaston.  Usually the villains level 10 quests only drop tokens that are rare or higher.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Beast is at 6 everyone else is at 4. All ready to go up to next level apart from enough roses, might do 1 more level for each before chip potts and Belle become available. Mickey is on his 12hr task cogsworth has 6.5hrs left lumiere is done. I upgraded Hans to level 10 elsa is ready for 9 and just noticed I need to upgrade her to do the 12hr quest for the event. Hope she doesnt effect the drop rate for BatB characters if I upgrade her tomorrow as she takes too long to get all her items doubt I will get them all before the event is over. Thinking I should do their upgrades first then Elsa or maybe hold her off until I have levelled Belle and Chip once I get them. Could do it later while the others battle Hans.


----------



## LeCras

Beast at 5, Lumiere and Cogsworth 4, Mrs Potts 3. Chip and Dale are both lvl 5 and I'm completely up to date with the quests (including the yellow ones), so just getting roses and waiting for Belle now. The rest of my characters are all completely maxed out.


----------



## Lady Libra

I am not amused with Customer Care. First I got told to open a new ticket from the game. So I did and I have been patiently waiting for a reply, because I know many people have trouble and I figure they'll deal with my ticket at some point and tell me they've gotten me my account back, right? Today I got an e-mail saying "we haven't heard from you so we're wondering if everything is okay" and saying they'll close the ticket if they haven't heard from me in 7 days (which okay, yes, I can understand). 

At this point I'm wondering if I shouldn't just forget about the event and hope the characters will show up in legendary chests at some point. 

Anyway, has anyone else gotten the problem where your account was reset to level 1? If yes, how much time did it take before you got it back? And did you get it back with everything or was there stuff that was missing?

Thanks.


----------



## Quellman

Did we determine if Chip and Dale help with the event at all?


----------



## LeCras

Quellman said:


> Did we determine if Chip and Dale help with the event at all?



Pretty sure they have nothing to do with the event, so won't help in any way.


----------



## Pheran

Quellman said:


> Did we determine if Chip and Dale help with the event at all?



They don't appear to have any blue missions, so they don't.


----------



## Quellman

LeCras said:


> Pretty sure they have nothing to do with the event, so won't help in any way.





Pheran said:


> They don't appear to have any blue missions, so they don't.



That's what I thought, I didn't see it on the wiki either.  I'll save welcoming them until after the event so I have something to do between the events.


----------



## Pheran

Pheran said:


> Based on the pattern so far, my prediction for the next 2 days of rewards:
> 
> Wednesday: 3 gems
> Thursday: 1 platinum chest
> 
> Friday should be the Enchanted Tiki Room as already announced.



Reward is 5 gems today, more generous than my prediction, which is good!


----------



## bluekirty

Pheran said:


> Reward is 5 gems today, more generous than my prediction, which is good!


Yes, finally something useful (at this point, I don't need magic, I got two decorations from my gold chests, and was already close to 100 on happiness).


----------



## jamieonthefly

Has anyone noticed they are missing/losing items, specifically, roses? Earlier today I had 8/8 roses needed to level up Beast and Cogsworth. I leveled up Beast and then went to check what else I needed for Cogsworth and he was down to 0/8 roses. I thought I had noticed my counts being off before, but this time I took specific note of it to be sure. I sent in a service ticket, but I thought I'd check to see if anyone else noticed anything like this.


----------



## McCoy

jamieonthefly said:


> Has anyone noticed they are missing/losing items, specifically, roses? Earlier today I had 8/8 roses needed to level up Beast and Cogsworth. I leveled up Beast and then went to check what else I needed for Cogsworth and he was down to 0/8 roses. I thought I had noticed my counts being off before, but this time I took specific note of it to be sure. I sent in a service ticket, but I thought I'd check to see if anyone else noticed anything like this.


What level did you level Beast up to?


----------



## figment_jii

jamieonthefly said:


> Has anyone noticed they are missing/losing items, specifically, roses? Earlier today I had 8/8 roses needed to level up Beast and Cogsworth. I leveled up Beast and then went to check what else I needed for Cogsworth and he was down to 0/8 roses. I thought I had noticed my counts being off before, but this time I took specific note of it to be sure. I sent in a service ticket, but I thought I'd check to see if anyone else noticed anything like this.


When I looked at the character leveling requirements, it shows if I have an extra roses (e.g., right now it says I need 5 roses for the Beast and I currently have 9...so it shows 9/5 under the rose icon).  All of the characters show "9" first, then the number needed for them to level.  My guess is it took all 8 of the roses you had to level the Beast.


----------



## jamieonthefly

McCoy said:


> What level did you level Beast up to?



From 5 to 6.


----------



## jamieonthefly

figment_jii said:


> When I looked at the character leveling requirements, it shows if I have an extra roses (e.g., right now it says I need 5 roses for the Beast and I currently have 9...so it shows 9/5 under the rose icon).  All of the characters show "9" first, then the number needed for them to level.  My guess is it took all 8 of the roses you had to level the Beast.



Yes, it took all 8 for Beast, but Cogsworth's should have still been there, right? Maybe I wasn't clear in my post. Cogsworth and Beast both had 8/8 roses and after I leveled up Beast, they were both down to 0/8.


----------



## Pheran

jamieonthefly said:


> Yes, it took all 8 for Beast, but Cogsworth's should have still been there, right? Maybe I wasn't clear in my post. Cogsworth and Beast both had 8/8 roses and after I leveled up Beast, they were both down to 0/8.



I think you are misinterpreting the display.  Those numbers are not independent, they are shared.  If it shows 8/8 in the character screen, you've only got 8.  It will shows something like 10/8 if you have more.  However, the pop-up notifications do not display that way - they won't show more items than are required, even if you have more.


----------



## McCoy

jamieonthefly said:


> Yes, it took all 8 for Beast, but Cogsworth's should have still been there, right? Maybe I wasn't clear in my post. Cogsworth and Beast both had 8/8 roses and after I leveled up Beast, they were both down to 0/8.


I think the point both figment and I were making is that there is one 'pool' of roses - all seven characters in this event will be pulling from the same batch of roses.  So, the eight roses you used on Beast also diminished the available supply for all of the other characters, including the eight you had for Cogsworth.  In order to have enough roses for both of them to level up, you would have needed 8 roses plus however many for Cogsworth the next level needs - so, Beast would have shown 13/8, for example, and Cogsworth 13/5, just as an example. 

This is true for all sets of characters throughout the game, like the red Mickey balloons for al the Mickey and Friends characters, or whatever the first item is for each of the other groups of characters.


----------



## jamieonthefly

McCoy said:


> I think the point both figment and I were making is that there is one 'pool' of roses - all seven characters in this event will be pulling from the same batch of roses.  So, the eight roses you used on Beast also diminished the available supply for all of the other characters, including the eight you had for Cogsworth.  In order to have enough roses for both of them to level up, you would have needed 8 roses plus however many for Cogsworth the next level needs - so, Beast would have shown 13/8, for example, and Cogsworth 13/5, just as an example.
> 
> This is true for all sets of characters throughout the game, like the red Mickey balloons for al the Mickey and Friends characters, or whatever the first item is for each of the other groups of characters.



Hmmm... ok. I never noticed the characters sharing the pool of common items before. I guess most of them come so frequently (I have more TS balls and Mickey balloons than I will ever need, lol) that I haven't noticed the numbers dropping for other characters as I leveled one up. The roses are more noticeable because they are so hard to come by. Ugh. Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mrs. Potts drops have been awful for me, only have her to lvl 3 so far. Beast & Cogsworth at 6 and Lumiere, Chip & Dale all at 5. Trying to focus on the Striking Gold event; if i crack the top 10, i'll have enough gems to unlock Chip.


----------



## mmmears

jamieonthefly said:


> Hmmm... ok. I never noticed the characters sharing the pool of common items before. I guess most of them come so frequently (I have more TS balls and Mickey balloons than I will ever need, lol) that I haven't noticed the numbers dropping for other characters as I leveled one up. The roses are more noticeable because they are so hard to come by. Ugh. Thanks for clearing that up for me!



Yes, it's definitely a shared pool.  And you are right, those Mickey balloons are easy to come by; I have no trouble getting them to level up Chip and Dale now.  But the roses - UGH!!!!  This is why I was complaining about how hard they are to come by.  I think I spent most of yesterday just getting roses and now I'm down to only 2 today.


----------



## KPach525

I still seem to be the odd one out, but once again like the Snowgies, I like the strategy behind the roses. It really does take the game to the next level. To make sure that you are balancing out the characters who need to get rose items, and those to get character tokens. And, I'm not having any issues, I have Beast ready for level 6 and Lumiere, Cogsworth and Mrs. Potts all ready to level to 5. Holding them there until time to welcome Belle and Chip.



JamesGarvey said:


> Mrs. Potts drops have been awful for me, only have her to lvl 3 so far. Beast & Cogsworth at 6 and Lumiere, Chip & Dale all at 5. Trying to focus on the Striking Gold event; if i crack the top 10, i'll have enough gems to unlock Chip.



Yes! Mrs. Potts is the challenge! Not many options to get her tokens, honestly most of mine have come via chests.


----------



## PrincessS121212

KPach525 said:


> I still seem to be the odd one out, but once again like the Snowgies, I like the strategy behind the roses. It really does take the game to the next level. To make sure that you are balancing out the characters who need to get rose items, and those to get character tokens. And, I'm not having any issues, I have Beast ready for level 6 and Lumiere, Cogsworth and Mrs. Potts all ready to level to 5. Holding them there until time to welcome Belle and Chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Mrs. Potts is the challenge! Not many options to get her tokens, honestly most of mine have come via chests.


I think I fall somewhere in the middle group.  I enjoy the hour long tasks at work, since I can only check the game before work, at lunch, and then after I get home from work.  When I have free time at night and on the weekend, I want to get as many as I can, so I'm irritated they don't drop faster!  Right now my strategy is to get bags and strings only in my free time, and then token drops overnight and during the four hours before and after lunch at work.
I agree on Mrs Potts.  I've only gotten her sugar bowls from the silver chests, and the teapot ears (which totally look like tiny china elephants) from bronze chests or beast's 1 hours quest instead of a bag.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, and Dale are all level 5, Chip is level 6. While Chip & Dale don't neccessarily help with the event, the characters that earn their tokens don't earn BATB tokens, so it is no skin off my back to be working on both...until the event ends and I have nothing to do. but waiting hasn't ever been my strong suit soooo


----------



## Bettie

Dammit last night and now again tonight I forgot about Mickey's 12 hour task and sent him off for a 4 hour task for overnight. I've been relying on him for bags during the day so wanted to have him do the 12 hour task overnight. 

Can anyone tell me what the 12 hour task triggers? I already have the Welcome Belle quest, so it doesn't seem like it would hurt to wait until tomorrow night to send Mickey off for the 12 hour quest. (Assuming I can actually remember to send him! Sheesh!)


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

KPach525 said:


> I still seem to be the odd one out, but once again like the Snowgies, I like the strategy behind the roses. It really does take the game to the next level. To make sure that you are balancing out the characters who need to get rose items, and those to get character tokens. And, I'm not having any issues, I have Beast ready for level 6 and Lumiere, Cogsworth and Mrs. Potts all ready to level to 5. Holding them there until time to welcome Belle and Chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Mrs. Potts is the challenge! Not many options to get her tokens, honestly most of mine have come via chests.



I wish I had not spent my Gems on her. She seems like more work.


----------



## Jhondy210

Bettie said:


> Dammit last night and now again tonight I forgot about Mickey's 12 hour task and sent him off for a 4 hour task for overnight. I've been relying on him for bags during the day so wanted to have him do the 12 hour task overnight.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the 12 hour task triggers? I already have the Welcome Belle quest, so it doesn't seem like it would hurt to wait until tomorrow night to send Mickey off for the 12 hour quest. (Assuming I can actually remember to send him! Sheesh!)



It didn't trigger anything that I remember. I think you'd be fine to send him off tonight.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Bettie said:


> Dammit last night and now again tonight I forgot about Mickey's 12 hour task and sent him off for a 4 hour task for overnight. I've been relying on him for bags during the day so wanted to have him do the 12 hour task overnight.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the 12 hour task triggers? I already have the Welcome Belle quest, so it doesn't seem like it would hurt to wait until tomorrow night to send Mickey off for the 12 hour quest. (Assuming I can actually remember to send him! Sheesh!)



It doesn't trigger anything from what I can tell. I already had the Welcome Belle task before Mickey had finished his 12 hours task (I waited so he could keep getting the rose items)


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I already have the Welcome Belle task so now (I got that about 12 hours ago) so I'm just working on levelling up characters. I'll buy Chip once he's available as I bought Mrs. Potts.


----------



## J24LM

What's everyone got for gems? I'm at 895. Trying to build to 1000 but with Chip coming up and the premium attraction it might be a while lol.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

I have the Beast and Cogsworth ready for level 6, and Lumiere and Mrs Potts ready for level 5 but with the pain the roses have been to get I might wait until I welcome Belle to level them up. Or just level up the Beast his tokens haven't been difficult to get.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Misskristinaaah said:


> I have the Beast and Cogsworth ready for level 6, and Lumiere and Mrs Potts ready for level 5 but with the pain the roses have been to get I might wait until I welcome Belle to level them up. Or just level up the Beast his tokens haven't been difficult to get.


I've got Beast at six, Mrs Potts at 5, and Lumiere and Cogsworth at 4. All of them are ready to level up except for a few more roses but I'm with you. I think I'm going to leave them where they are, collect as many roses as the game will allow, and then keep collecting bags, ropes, and event currency until Belle can be unlocked.


----------



## PrincessP

Beast, Cogsworth, and Mrs. Potts are at 5. Lumiere at 4. Almost ready to level them all up but will hold off for Belle.

Antler topiary in my platinum chest gift of the day.  Was hoping for Splash Mtn. 

And now the offer for a St. Patrick's Day hat stand. 50 gems!  I read on the patch notes that a bunny ear stand will be available. I guess it will be a gem purchase item next month.  

I have 888 gems at the moment.


----------



## mmmears

More magic (I really don't need any more at this point) in my Platinum gift chest today.  I have 5 of them waiting to be opened, but there is nothing at all inside them that I want or need.  I hope they make them more valuable in the future...


----------



## DoreyAdore

I got a musical fountain in my free platinum chest. How about just giving everyone ropes and sacks?


----------



## KPach525

Misskristinaaah said:


> I have the Beast and Cogsworth ready for level 6, and Lumiere and Mrs Potts ready for level 5 but with the pain the roses have been to get I might wait until I welcome Belle to level them up. Or just level up the Beast his tokens haven't been difficult to get.





DoreyAdore said:


> I've got Beast at six, Mrs Potts at 5, and Lumiere and Cogsworth at 4. All of them are ready to level up except for a few more roses but I'm with you. I think I'm going to leave them where they are, collect as many roses as the game will allow, and then keep collecting bags, ropes, and event currency until Belle can be unlocked.



Yes, recommendation is to wait to level up after Belle AND Gaston! Not only does it save on roses, but during these timed events level 5 (sometimes 4 for premium) is generally where the token drop activities and quests stop.


----------



## Windwaker4444

We all sound like we are in the same place pretty much.  I received a topiary in my platinum chest....Splash Mountain is always right outside my reach.  Does anyone know if the Be Our Guest Restaurant will be a premium gem item?  I'm running low and will hate myself if I get the St. Patty's Day concession and not have enough gems for it.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Windwaker4444 said:


> Does anyone know if the Be Our Guest Restaurant will be a premium gem item?  I'm running low and will hate myself if I get the St. Patty's Day concession and not have enough gems for it.



Its not listed in the Event Goals, so its probably a premium item.


----------



## Lights

I got Gaston's Statue from the Platinum Chest. At least it wasn't more magic and will look great with the tavern.


----------



## bluekirty

Lights said:


> I got Gaston's Statue from the Platinum Chest. At least it wasn't more magic and will look great with the tavern.


I don't even see Gaston's statue as a possibility from any of my chests.  I got the wonderful deer topiary.  Ugh.

Anyway, I just had a 'duh' moment as I was reading this thread.  I kept wondering why they called Beauty and the Beast's Chip as Chip Potts, as he's never referred to as that in the movie.  Then I remembered they just introduced another Chip into the game (Chip and Dale) so named him that to distinguish him.  I wonder what they'll do with Snow White's Prince Charming to distinguish him from Cinderella's Prince Charming when Snow White is welcomed to DMK (if we get all seven dwarfs, we'll have 10 characters for that one.  Wow!)


----------



## bluekirty

Well, unless they do the Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty thing and don't have the baddie in it.  I don't really care about Cinderella because her wicked stepmother isn't that exciting of a character, but I'm hoping they're saving Maleficent for something special.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> We all sound like we are in the same place pretty much.  I received a topiary in my platinum chest....Splash Mountain is always right outside my reach.  Does
> 
> 
> JamesGarvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not listed in the Event Goals, so its probably a premium item.
> 
> 
> 
> One of tasks for the BatB characters (Cogsworth, maybe?) says to build Be Our Guest Restaurant in order to be able to unlock it.  Not sure they'd have a task (most likely yellow) that can only be accomplished with a building that is a chance item in a chest.  But at this point, who knows??
Click to expand...


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> Well, unless they do the Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty thing and don't have the baddie in it.  I don't really care about Cinderella because her wicked stepmother isn't that exciting of a character, but I'm hoping they're saving Maleficent for something special.


 Malificent is the reason behind the game.  She started appearing early on, but then disappared.  Being able to defeat her would probably signal the end of the game.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> I don't even see Gaston's statue as a possibility from any of my chests.  I got the wonderful deer topiary.  Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Another) pirate canon for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lights

bluekirty said:


> I don't even see Gaston's statue as a possibility from any of my chests.  I got the wonderful deer topiary.  Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, I just had a 'duh' moment as I was reading this thread.  I kept wondering why they called Beauty and the Beast's Chip as Chip Potts, as he's never referred to as that in the movie.  Then I remembered they just introduced another Chip into the game (Chip and Dale) so named him that to distinguish him.  I wonder what they'll do with Snow White's Prince Charming to distinguish him from Cinderella's Prince Charming when Snow White is welcomed to DMK (if we get all seven dwarfs, we'll have 10 characters for that one.  Wow!)



He never showed as a possibility for me either but I got him I guess now we know that even if some things that were announced aren't showing, it is still possible to get them.

I inserted a pic if anybody wants to see him. I hope it shows! Had to resize the pic because it wouldn't load.


----------



## littlebearfan

Lights said:


> I got Gaston's Statue from the Platinum Chest. At least it wasn't more magic and will look great with the tavern.



I got Gaston's statue too.  Could have used Donald Ears. Agree it will look good by the tavern.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Does anyone know when the Tiki Room will be given out as a prize for the anniversary?  I haven't seen the list of what is happening when with that.  I know there's a 1st anniversary hat shop too.  Now I'm hearing a St. Patricks day and Easter concession?


----------



## Brandy Duncan

I don't know anyone that plays Magic Kingdom, and I was wondering if there is anywhere you can go to make friends so I will have friends in the game. If anyone sees this and wants to be my friend, my Facebook account is Brandy L Duncan. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

Does anyone know if anything for the Beauty and the Beast part of the game will cost magic? There is something I'm wanting to buy with my magic, but if I need any for the Beauty and the Beast, I'll hold off. Thanks.


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> Malificent is the reason behind the game.  She started appearing early on, but then disappared.  Being able to defeat her would probably signal the end of the game.


Oh yeah.  Sorry, it's been so long that I forgot about her.   I'm a little slow today


----------



## bluekirty

zeitzeuge said:


> Does anyone know when the Tiki Room will be given out as a prize for the anniversary?  I haven't seen the list of what is happening when with that.  I know there's a 1st anniversary hat shop too.  Now I'm hearing a St. Patricks day and Easter concession?



I believe the Tiki Room is tomorrow's anniversary prize.



Brandy Duncan said:


> Does anyone know if anything for the Beauty and the Beast part of the game will cost magic? There is something I'm wanting to buy with my magic, but if I need any for the Beauty and the Beast, I'll hold off. Thanks.



No, during the event, only the event currency is used.  After the event is over, you will have to use magic to upgrade any characters you obtained during the event.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I have a question for the DMK think tank. After I get all the roses needed to level up my current BATB characters (I need 28 and I'm at 22, in case you were curious) do you think the game will let me gather more ropes and sacks?  I don't believe I ever got that far ahead with the snowgies. Did any of you?  Thanks in advance. Oh, and have a mentioned that I have serious disdain for this part of the event?  How exactly does one use a rope and/or a burlap bag to FREE a trapped bird?!  Seems more like bird HUNTING equipment to me...


----------



## squirrel

Are the BaTB characters only able to level to 6 or do they go to 10?


----------



## jamieonthefly

squirrel said:


> Are the BaTB characters only able to level to 6 or do they go to 10?


  I have Beast at 6 and he is still collecting items to level up, so he at least goes to 7.


----------



## KPach525

DoreyAdore said:


> I have a question for the DMK think tank. After I get all the roses needed to level up my current BATB characters (I need 28 and I'm at 22, in case you were curious) do you think the game will let me gather more ropes and sacks?  I don't believe I ever got that far ahead with the snowgies. Did any of you?  Thanks in advance. Oh, and have a mentioned that I have serious disdain for this part of the event?  How exactly does one use a rope and/or a burlap bag to FREE a trapped bird?!  Seems more like bird HUNTING equipment to me...


I can confirm no. I have sent a character twice now and not received a rose (very frustrating), since I had the 'max' roses needed at that time. And currently I am close to that max again and can only pull in ropes, the bags have disappeared... Making me consider to level up someone just so I can continue to farm roses in this free time until Belle is unlocked...


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Question for people who have finished events before (I've never managed it). What level do you need characters at to do most tasks? As in, would any future quests require Beast to be level 10? Or do they kind of stop at a certain level (like when you get a quest and it says to get the character to level _ before they can unlock the quest / item). Any ideas would be appreciated =)


----------



## Pheran

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Question for people who have finished events before (I've never managed it). What level do you need characters at to do most tasks? As in, would any future quests require Beast to be level 10? Or do they kind of stop at a certain level (like when you get a quest and it says to get the character to level _ before they can unlock the quest / item). Any ideas would be appreciated =)



I've never seen them require 10.  I think level 6-7 is usually pretty safe as far as being able to do event tasks.


----------



## littlebearfan

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Question for people who have finished events before (I've never managed it). What level do you need characters at to do most tasks? As in, would any future quests require Beast to be level 10? Or do they kind of stop at a certain level (like when you get a quest and it says to get the character to level _ before they can unlock the quest / item). Any ideas would be appreciated =)



I noticed with frozen event that it was easier to get the snowflakes after the event was over.  I don't know what level to get characters up to, but for now I am just trying to get them all to level 5.  If any need to be higher during the event, I will cross that bridge when I come to it!  

You can still collect their tokens and have them ready to go up a level if needed.


----------



## supernova

Strange that Gaston's Tavern and the Be Our Guest Restaurant will be available on the last day within the final few hours of the event.


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> Strange that Gaston's Tavern and the Be Our Guest Restaurant will be available on the last day within the final few hours of the event.


In my game it says they will be available in 16 hours and 25 minutes, same time as Belle.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

McCoy said:


> In my game it says they will be available in 16 hours and 25 minutes, same time as Belle.



Mine as well, could you have thought days instead of hours?


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> In my game it says they will be available in 16 hours and 25 minutes, same time as Belle.


 Yes, my error.  When I read it, it was at 17 hours, which I took for days.  Wasn't sure why both would have co.e on on the tail end.  Oops.


----------



## supernova

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Mine as well, could you have thought days instead of hours?


Just read yours after I posted mine.  That is what happens.  As I was scroll8ng through the event items, I noticed that the number changed it 14, which is how I caught my error.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Pheran said:


> I've never seen them require 10.  I think level 6-7 is usually pretty safe as far as being able to do event tasks.



OK thanks, I wasn't sure since under the tasks that aren't available yet it says "upgrade to level 10" but maybe those aren't needed to complete the event...


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Words cannot describe the sheer joy I received when looking in on my game earlier and seeing lots of kids running around in tall green hats.

It's the little things in life, I guess.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

I got super lucky and finally got Splash Mountain from that Platinum chest! And last week I was able to get TOT in a gold one. I really want that Gaston statue though!

I'm waiting to welcome Belle and then if I need to level anyone up to complete quests then I will I messed up in the Frozen event so learning from that mistake


----------



## karmstr112

Does anyone know what the requirements are to welcome Belle and Chip? In particular how many roses and currency?


----------



## RSWA2

karmstr112 said:


> Does anyone know what the requirements are to welcome Belle and Chip? In particular how many roses and currency?



Not sure about Belle, I don't think anyone outside the devs know yet.
Chip (as in Chip Potts) is 250 gems.
Chip (as in Chip and Dale) is 30 Mickey balloons, 8 acorns, 6 eat hats, and 20000 magic.


----------



## squirrel

I guess I won't be getting Chip then.  I don't have enough gems.  I have only just been able to get them each day from the theatre when I did the last update.  Before that, they wouldn't play so no gems.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

squirrel said:


> I guess I won't be getting Chip then.  I don't have enough gems.  I have only just been able to get them each day from the theatre when I did the last update.  Before that, they wouldn't play so no gems.



I'm not sure if you want to spend real money on the game but usually they offer a deal to purchase the character with real money as part of a package. It comes with event currency or a concession. Mrs. Potts came with the Crepe Stand and the Parade Float came with event currency. Both were under $5 for each package.


----------



## DopeyDave

I apologize if this was already discussed and I missed it, but I've noticed some new 'fabrics' to collect, sort of like animal prints.  Anyone know what they're for?


----------



## Pheran

DopeyDave said:


> I apologize if this was already discussed and I missed it, but I've noticed some new 'fabrics' to collect, sort of like animal prints.  Anyone know what they're for?



Animal print does not ring a bell, but I'm guessing you leveled up some character (perhaps Donald) and unlocked their Halloween costume?


----------



## Pheran

I'm struggling to hold on to the leaderboard top 50 until 11 AM!  I'm at #47.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

DopeyDave said:


> I apologize if this was already discussed and I missed it, but I've noticed some new 'fabrics' to collect, sort of like animal prints.  Anyone know what they're for?



Probably for the Beast's costume? Once belle is unlocked both their costumes shouldn't be too far behind


----------



## DoreyAdore

DoreyAdore said:


> I have a question for the DMK think tank. After I get all the roses needed to level up my current BATB characters (I need 28 and I'm at 22, in case you were curious) do you think the game will let me gather more ropes and sacks?  I don't believe I ever got that far ahead with the snowgies. Did any of you?  Thanks in advance. Oh, and have a mentioned that I have serious disdain for this part of the event?  How exactly does one use a rope and/or a burlap bag to FREE a trapped bird?!  Seems more like bird HUNTING equipment to me...


So the game let me get 16 sacks after I'd maxed out on roses. I'm currently at ten ropes and I'm still able to gather those. Not a bad stockpile. Seeing as two sacks are required for each rose, I wonder if it stopped me at sixteen because Belle will need eight roses to be welcomed.


----------



## Pheran

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Probably for the Beast's costume? Once belle is unlocked both their costumes shouldn't be too far behind



That shouldn't be unlocked yet, unless DopeyDave has hit some kind of bug (this never happens!).


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Belle has arrived and needs

*8 Enchanted Roses
16,000 Event Currency

20 Gloves*
Be Our Guest Restaurant
Chests
Sulley: Laugh it Up
Tinkerbell: Find Lost Things
Chip Potts: Help with the Show! (1 hour instead of 2 hours like the other characters) 
Lumiere: Preparing a Party
Mike: Submit Files
*
20 Belle Mickey Hats*
Belles House
Chests
Minnie: Take Photos with Guests
Green Army Man: Visit Jessie's Snack Roundup
Chip Potts: Excited Wonder (2 hours instead of 4 hours like the other characters) 
Beast:  A Visit to Belles House
Lumiere: Visit Belles House


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'm happy I caught up on the event! Belle was just unlocked, and I had to wait 30 minutes to start collecting her items. This could possibly be the first event that I actually finish everything.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Pheran said:


> That shouldn't be unlocked yet, unless DopeyDave has hit some kind of bug (this never happens!).



even without being unlocked officially though you can sometimes gather the items for it right?

new stuff a la belles unlocking: concessions are in chests now. which is great because I FINISHED 51 ON THE FREAKIN LEADERBOARD...so annoyed.


----------



## Pheran

Pheran said:


> I'm struggling to hold on to the leaderboard top 50 until 11 AM!  I'm at #47.



Woohoo!  Holding on for dear life, I finished at exactly #50 on the leaderboard.


----------



## littlebearfan

There is a bundle for Chip Potts with Be Our Guest restaurant for $6.99


----------



## Pheran

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> even without being unlocked officially though you can sometimes gather the items for it right?
> 
> new stuff a la belles unlocking: concessions are in chests now. which is great because I FINISHED 51 ON THE FREAKIN LEADERBOARD...so annoyed.



Darn.    I really hope we weren't on the same leaderboard.


----------



## Pheran

I just got the Enchanted Tiki Room - it gives out 140 magic and 27 XP every 6 hours.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

The Be Our Guest Restaurant can collect Belles Yellow Gloves and Chip Potts Mickey Ears.


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

Hmmm...should I get Be Our Guest restaurant or Chip Potts with gems? Only have enough right now for 1 of them.


----------



## KPach525

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> new stuff a la belles unlocking: concessions are in chests now. which is great because I FINISHED 51 ON THE FREAKIN LEADERBOARD...so annoyed.


Finally a reason to use my stock of gold and platinum... though I'd rather a new attraction


----------



## Pheran

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> Hmmm...should I get Be Our Guest restaurant or Chip Potts with gems? Only have enough right now for 1 of them.



Get Chip, a character will be a lot more useful than a building.


----------



## KPach525

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The Be Our Guest Restaurant can collect Belles Yellow Gloves and Chip Potts Mickey Ears.


150 gems though... UGH
and Chip Potts for 250... this is an expensive event


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

KPach525 said:


> Finally a reason to use my stock of gold and platinum... though I'd rather a new attraction



The tiki room is a nice bonus though right?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> Hmmm...should I get Be Our Guest restaurant or Chip Potts with gems? Only have enough right now for 1 of them.



I've posted a little about the benefits (I bought the package of the Be Our Guest Restaurant and Chip)

Chip Potts helps with items for Belle (1 hour instead of 2 hours like the other characters and 2 hours instead of 4 hours) He can also get items for Beast (collar), his own Plate item/token. (I have Lumiere and Cogsworth ready to upgrade so I'm not sure if he helps with them?)

Be Our Guest can get Belles Gloves and Chips Mickey Ears. It pays out every 4 hours, 23 XP and 50 event currency.


----------



## Acer

I bought the Chip and BOG package. 

What are the new things showing up in the Gold and Platinum chests. Wondering if I should start unlocking now or wait a little longer


----------



## Acer

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> even without being unlocked officially though you can sometimes gather the items for it right?
> 
> new stuff a la belles unlocking: concessions are in chests now. which is great because I FINISHED 51 ON THE FREAKIN LEADERBOARD...so annoyed.


yeah, I just got Belles gloves from Mike who I sent off before the time to welcome her had started

Now just 19 more


----------



## mmmears

I think the $6.99 is kind of ridiculous. It's not like I can't afford it,but they are manipulating the situation to squeeze money out of people constantly with all these "special" events.  I'm thinking I'll just get Chip with gems that I have earned, since land is also precious and it's getting crowded in my park.  I also think that it makes the game more interesting.  I'm sure this won't be a popular opinion, but I'm not going to let them scare me into constantly paying for these things when they are completely useless once the event is over.  Even the characters seem pretty much useless once the event is over.

In other news, I was pleasantly surprised to finish 10th in the last contest, so now I have a croissant stand!    And I'm glad to see something new in those chests since now I can get rid of my platinum stockpile.


----------



## KPach525

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> The tiki room is a nice bonus though right?


Yes, I love it! But I still have 3 gold and 3 platinum chests which will only yield magic (and I have over 3.7 mil) or decorations which I have multiples in storage. It's just greed  we all want more always


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Acer said:


> I bought the Chip and BOG package.
> 
> What are the new things showing up in the Gold and Platinum chests. Wondering if I should start unlocking now or wait a little longer



silver chet has the croissant one, Gold chest has a concession with a cake, platinum the one with the strawberry crepes


----------



## 2010_Bride

KPach525 said:


> 150 gems though... UGH
> and Chip Potts for 250... this is an expensive event



I agree that this is an expensive event. I just spent the last of my gems that I've been saving for months on Chip and Be Our Guest. Beauty and the Beast is one of my favourite movies so it's worth it, but ouch!! It will be a while before I can purchase any new gem characters (either that or I have to forgo sleep and become more competitive in the leaderboard tournaments lol!) I did well in this one and now have 10 gems lol!
I don't spend any real money on this game.


----------



## KPach525

2010_Bride said:


> I agree that this is an expensive event. I just spent the last of my gems that I've been saving for months on Chip and Be Our Guest. Beauty and the Beast is one of my favourite movies so it's worth it, but ouch!! It will be a while before I can purchase any new gem characters (either that or I have to forgo sleep and become more competitive in the leaderboard tournaments lol!) I did well in this one and now have 10 gems lol!
> I don't spend any real money on this game.


Same here about not spending real money. But I've finished leveling up all characters (with exception of BatB of course) so my only gem revenue now is the theatre and contests (managed 1st in the trophy event). I just bought Chip and it took me down to the 440 range, so contemplating on Be Our Guest currently.... but who knows what characters the next event will bring


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> I think the $6.99 is kind of ridiculous. It's not like I can't afford it,but they are manipulating the situation to squeeze money out of people constantly with all these "special" events.  I'm thinking I'll just get Chip with gems that I have earned, since land is also precious and it's getting crowded in my park.  I also think that it makes the game more interesting.  I'm sure this won't be a popular opinion, but I'm not going to let them scare me into constantly paying for these things when they are completely useless once the event is over.  Even the characters seem pretty much useless once the event is over.
> 
> In other news, I was pleasantly surprised to finish 10th in the last contest, so now I have a croissant stand!    And I'm glad to see something new in those chests since now I can get rid of my platinum stockpile.



Poo, I haven't gotten the Chip offer, instead I got 100 gems, 5000 currency for $4.99


----------



## SunDial

When and saw the new BatB movie last night.  Not bad and don't think it is for young kids.


----------



## bluekirty

mmmears said:


> I think the $6.99 is kind of ridiculous. It's not like I can't afford it,but they are manipulating the situation to squeeze money out of people constantly with all these "special" events.  I'm thinking I'll just get Chip with gems that I have earned, since land is also precious and it's getting crowded in my park.  I also think that it makes the game more interesting.  I'm sure this won't be a popular opinion, but I'm not going to let them scare me into constantly paying for these things when they are completely useless once the event is over.  Even the characters seem pretty much useless once the event is over.


How are they squeezing us or trying to scare us?  If we want to spend money, that's fine.  If not, it's OK.  There's still plenty of content you can enjoy for free.  And the two free gems a day from the movie theater is actually pretty generous compared to many other games that I've played.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

ARRGH I had itchy trigger finger and bought Chip Potts with gems instead of the deal with the restaurant. I am so kicking myself.
I was playing in my sleep all night in order to get the croissant stand. (which didn't work) Now some premium chests are cooking, in order to get those lovely patisserie stands!


----------



## mmmears

bluekirty said:


> How are they squeezing us or trying to scare us?  If we want to spend money, that's fine.  If not, it's OK.  There's still plenty of content you can enjoy for free.  And the two free gems a day from the movie theater is actually pretty generous compared to many other games that I've played.



How? By making it almost impossible to finish the event.  If it wasn't timed so carefully it wouldn't be an issue.  I knew I'd hit a nerve by posting that comment.  I don't have Wall-E right now.  I do have Pluto.  I made those choices without the threat of not being able to finish an event.  Watch towards the end of this even (or scroll back and see all the others) and see how people will be stressing about getting Gaston, getting the tavern, or something else all because they chose not to pay real money for the event.  If you buy all the promos you're paying more that $100 for a little game, and that's ridiculous IMHO.  Just one person's opinion. And yeah, I know they are in it for the money, which is why the game exists.  Of course they are, but I have played lots of iPhone games and I do not think this one is generous, nor have I felt such pressure to pay up or lose out before.  Let's just say that I'd be much more likely to pay for premium items and characters if they were expanding the storyboard, continuing with the main storyline, etc. instead of pushing these timed events.


----------



## Acer

mmmears said:


> How? By making it almost impossible to finish the event.  If it wasn't timed so carefully it wouldn't be an issue.  I knew I'd hit a nerve by posting that comment.  I don't have Wall-E right now.  I do have Pluto.  I made those choices without the threat of not being able to finish an event.  Watch towards the end of this even (or scroll back and see all the others) and see how people will be stressing about getting Gaston, getting the tavern, or something else all because they chose not to pay real money for the event.  If you buy all the promos you're paying more that $100 for a little game, and that's ridiculous IMHO.  Just one person's opinion. And yeah, I know they are in it for the money, which is why the game exists.  Of course they are, but I have played lots of iPhone games and I do not think this one is generous, nor have I felt such pressure to pay up or lose out before.  Let's just say that I'd be much more likely to pay for premium items and characters if they were expanding the storyboard, continuing with the main storyline, etc. instead of pushing these timed events.


That is perfectly within your right to feel that way. I routinely pay $60-75 for xbox games that I play for a bit. I dont see spending $100 on a game that some people have been playing for a year now as ridiculous. I do agree that there should be some more content than what appears. However, if people want to pay, great. If not, that is cool as well. But it is no secret how these games are played and what their main goal is. I have only been playing since a day or two before New Years. So far I have bought Pluto, Rex, the Mulan offers and now the BATB Chip offer (just remembered I bought a few .99 deals before they fixed it to $3.99). That puts me around $25. For three months of play and fun with my kids who also play, Im fine with that. I have played a few games and this one seems on par with their gem offers. Far from under the average based on what I have seen


----------



## littlebearfan

karmstr112 said:


> Poo, I haven't gotten the Chip offer, instead I got 100 gems, 5000 currency for $4.99



That's a normal promotion type of offer. The chip and restaurant offer is in the event area.  Select the box at the bottom and then click on the icon that looks like a present. It should have the special concessions and the $6.99 offer listed.


----------



## Acer

I have sent Chip on his 60 min quest twice and no gloves.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Did anyone else get the chip and be our guest restaurant offer at 9.99? Is it really a 3 dollar difference if you're playing in Canada?


----------



## Acer

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Did anyone else get the chip and be our guest restaurant offer at 9.99? Is it really a 3 dollar difference if you're playing in Canada?


Whats that all aboot, eh


----------



## mcdall

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> even without being unlocked officially though you can sometimes gather the items for it right?
> 
> new stuff a la belles unlocking: concessions are in chests now. which is great because I FINISHED 51 ON THE FREAKIN LEADERBOARD...so annoyed.



Me too! I don't know how because 15 minutes before event stopped I was 25 trophies ahead of spot 50, in 34th place. Then I end up at 51!! 

Suspect...


----------



## 2010_Bride

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Did anyone else get the chip and be our guest restaurant offer at 9.99? Is it really a 3 dollar difference if you're playing in Canada?



Yup! Plus there is tax on that price. It's ridiculous in Canada.


----------



## KPach525

2010_Bride said:


> Yup! Plus there is tax on that price. It's ridiculous in Canada.


Ohh don't fret, we get taxed on it here too...


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

KPach525 said:


> Ohh don't fret, we get taxed on it here too...



Um we def don't get taxed in the USA


----------



## KPach525

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Um we def don't get taxed in the USA


My receipt says otherwise...


----------



## Pheran

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Um we def don't get taxed in the USA





KPach525 said:


> My receipt says otherwise...



Folks, there's no federal sales tax.  Whether or not you get taxed in the US depends on your state/where you live.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Pheran said:


> Folks, there's no federal sales tax.  Whether or not you get taxed in the US depends on your state/where you live.



I never ever thought about this. Although, what is it considered? Because my itunes purchases have never been taxed in CA or TX, even though I pay sales tax on lots of other things


----------



## bookgirl

bluekirty said:


> I don't even see Gaston's statue as a possibility from any of my chests.  I got the wonderful deer topiary.  Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, I just had a 'duh' moment as I was reading this thread.  I kept wondering why they called Beauty and the Beast's Chip as Chip Potts, as he's never referred to as that in the movie.  Then I remembered they just introduced another Chip into the game (Chip and Dale) so named him that to distinguish him.  I wonder what they'll do with Snow White's Prince Charming to distinguish him from Cinderella's Prince Charming when Snow White is welcomed to DMK (if we get all seven dwarfs, we'll have 10 characters for that one.  Wow!)




Snow White's Prince doesn't technically have a name.  He's just "the Prince".  I think the tv show OUaT is the only place where Snow White calls her prince Charming.


----------



## KPach525

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I never ever thought about this. Although, what is it considered? Because my itunes purchases have never been taxed in CA or TX, even though I pay sales tax on lots of other things


Tax is always beyond me tbqh. And being military I have no idea what state this would be pulling from lol


----------



## mmmears

x


----------



## Pheran

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I never ever thought about this. Although, what is it considered? Because my itunes purchases have never been taxed in CA or TX, even though I pay sales tax on lots of other things



Taxes on Internet/digital goods are a mess and can vary wildly from state to state.  I'm certainly not an expert on that.  I get taxed on iTunes purchases in PA.



KPach525 said:


> Tax is always beyond me tbqh. And being military I have no idea what state this would be pulling from lol



Most likely you are being taxed based on whatever billing address is associated with the credit card you are using.


----------



## Pheran

mmmears said:


> x



Very succinct, I like it.


----------



## karmstr112

littlebearfan said:


> That's a normal promotion type of offer. The chip and restaurant offer is in the event area.  Select the box at the bottom and then click on the icon that looks like a present. It should have the special concessions and the $6.99 offer listed.[/QUO





littlebearfan said:


> That's a normal promotion type of offer. The chip and restaurant offer is in the event area.  Select the box at the bottom and then click on the icon that looks like a present. It should have the special concessions and the $6.99 offer listed.



Thanks for the hint, but it wasn't there either. I sent a ticket in and now I have Chip & Be Our Guest. Amazing how quickly they react when you say you want to buy something.


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> Very succinct, I like it.



Thank you!  I made an accidental post and couldn't figure out how to erase it.  

I'm not doing all that well with the collections for Belle so far.


----------



## cavepig

Belle's gloves look like cleaning gloves to me!  Should have been books.

The Tiki prize is very cool!


----------



## KPach525

cavepig said:


> Belle's gloves look like cleaning gloves to me!  Should have been books.
> 
> The Tiki prize is very cool!


I was literally just coming to say the same! I wish it had been books, especially considering we will be collecting for her formal gown soon.


----------



## Pheran

KPach525 said:


> I was literally just coming to say the same! I wish it had been books, especially considering we will be collecting for her formal gown soon.



I must say I'm not looking forward to "fabric hell".  That may be the difficult part of the event.  On the plus side I was pleasantly surprised that Belle only required 8 roses.


----------



## KPach525

Pheran said:


> I must say I'm not looking forward to "fabric hell".  That may be the difficult part of the event.  On the plus side I was pleasantly surprised that Belle only required 8 roses.


Fabric is never fun, especially time limited, and then add a second character... oy
The roses surprised me too, but did you notice the 8 hour welcoming time


----------



## Jhondy210

Bells drops are terrible! Sent everyone out (and the 2 hour ones twice already) and I have 3 gloves and 1 hat. At this rate, it will take me nearly a week to get enough ears assuming I only send out the 4 hour tasks 3 times a day and always get only 1 drop...the worst part the hat was from chip and not the other characters. This is going to be frustrating


----------



## Aryn

I just got the crepe stand in a silver chest. I am so behind, I am scared I wont get to finish. I just welcomed Lumiere and can't even buy Chip yet.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I'm annoyed at the number of characters that have no tasks. Like, give Fro-Zone some 12 hour thing if you have to but his presence is actually, literally useless right now.


----------



## bluekirty

bookgirl said:


> Snow White's Prince doesn't technically have a name.  He's just "the Prince".  I think the tv show OUaT is the only place where Snow White calls her prince Charming.


Oh, that's true, although I know I've heard of her prince referred to as Prince Charming before OUAT.  And she does refer to him as charming, although never as Prince Charming.


----------



## Acer

According to the wiki, Gastons Tavern is 19,500 event currency. This coming after the 16,000 for Belle. Yikes. Im only at 26,000 right now.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Acer said:


> According to the wiki, Gastons Tavern is 19,500 event currency. This coming after the 16,000 for Belle. Yikes. Im only at 26,000 right now.



Seeing how Gaston doesnt unlock for another 9 days and you need him at level 2 to build the tavern, i'd say you have plenty of time to increase that total.


----------



## Acer

JamesGarvey said:


> Seeing how Gaston doesnt unlock for another 9 days and you need him at level 2 to build the tavern, i'd say you have plenty of time to increase that total.


You read that wrong. Belle needs to be level 2, not Gaston


----------



## maxsmom

So is there a list of how much things will cost? Plus I have 249 pink gems so as of tomorrow I can get chip. However, would it be better to get Belle"s restaurant? I obviously cannot get both. Thanks!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Acer said:


> You read that wrong. Belle needs to be level 2, not Gaston



ahh true that, misread in my haste




maxsmom said:


> Plus I have 249 pink gems so as of tomorrow I can get chip. However, would it be better to get Belle"s restaurant? I obviously cannot get both. Thanks!



all things considered, characters tend to be more useful than buildings.


----------



## DoreyAdore

JamesGarvey said:


> I'm annoyed at the number of characters that have no tasks. Like, give Fro-Zone some 12 hour thing if you have to but his presence is actually, literally useless right now.


Right?!  And why does Mrs. Potts not get any Belle tokens?  I thought the whole point of buying premium characters was that they were supposed to HELP get and/or level up other characters.


----------



## Acer

DoreyAdore said:


> Right?!  And why does Mrs. Potts not get any Belle tokens?  I thought the whole point of buying premium characters was that they were supposed to HELP get and/or level up other characters.


In fairness, on the event page, it specifically states what mrs potts and what chip helps with. Doesnt make it right, but it is there


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Wow this is ridiculous my happiness has been 99 the whole time and I only have 5 gloves and 2 Belle hats. She is going to be very difficult to get


----------



## JamesGarvey

Belle drops are so bad, I'm upping Beast to level 7 because there is no way I'll have her tokens before he's finished leveling.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

JamesGarvey said:


> Belle drops are so bad, I'm upping Beast to level 7 because there is no way I'll have her tokens before he's finished leveling.



idk I'm ending day one with 12 gloves and 4 hats, and the collection from overnight quests first thing in the a.m. is usually pretty fruitful. She's no Donald! I do agree though it seems like the premiums aren't quite as useful for their prices as say, the Frozen premium ones were.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*LOL. Sorry i had to...and im bored...







*


----------



## Disney_Princess83

So far I have 8 gloves and 6 Belle Mickey Hats and that is with buying Chip and Be Our Guest. I'm having reasonable drops but I doubt I'll be welcoming Belle under another 30 hours. I'm focussing on getting her tokens and getting more event currency. I have Beast, Lumiere and Cogsworth ready to level up aside from roses. (Beast is at 6, Cogs at 5 and Lumiere at 4)


----------



## PrincessS121212

For those worrying about event currency for Gaston, if you have a spare hour or two, I believe Jessie and Goofy each have a 6 min event quest when they aren't out collecting string or other tokens, and whenever possible, try to put characters without token quests on their 1hr event currency quest so they can return as much as possible.

On a totally unrelated tangent, I just realized the storybook all the characters are standing on when leveling up is for Snow White (talks about magic mirror and who's the fairest) yet we don't have any of the characters yet.  You'd think that since the castle seems to be Cinderella's castle that they would choose that story.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I am finding I am getting reasonable drops too 8 gloves 5 ear hats. I have also purchased Chip. I am finding him harder to level up. No drops all day for him although he has helped with Belle. Been farming roses non stop I have 27 so far (16 more to go) 8 to welcome Belle, 1 to level up Chip, everyone else ready to go to 6 but Beast is ready to go to 7.


----------



## squirrel

I have 7 gloves and 6 hats for Belle so far.  All the other BatB characters (except Chip, not enough gems) are at level 5 with some ready to level up.


----------



## Beccybooboo

9 gloves and 6 ears now. Still no chip items.


----------



## rr333

I just realized something... When the event is over, are we not going to be able to level up the characters because we won't have bird/vine things to get roses from anymore?? :-O


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

rr333 said:


> I just realized something... When the event is over, are we not going to be able to level up the characters because we won't have bird/vine things to get roses from anymore?? :-O



*when the event ends, the B&TB characters 1 hr tasks that currently produce the bags and ropes will most likely be changed to produce the roses without having to gather bags and ropes. this happened with the Frozen event, after the Snowgies disappeared the Frozen characters 6 minute tasks that produced the bags and ropes began to produce the snowflakes needed to level up.*


----------



## rr333

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *when the event ends, the B&TB characters 1 hr tasks that currently produce the bags and ropes will most likely be changed to produce the roses without having to gather bags and ropes. this happened with the Frozen event, after the Snowgies disappeared the Frozen characters 6 minute tasks that produced the bags and ropes began to produce the snowflakes needed to level up.*



Oh good! Thank you!


----------



## Acer

12 gloves, 8 hats


----------



## J24LM

14 gloves and 11 hats after collecting this morning. I'm hoping I can welcome belle today


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Going to bed shortly and so far I have: 

15 Gloves, 10 Belle Mickey Hats and I can level up Chip. 

Also I have all the items to welcome Dale, however I'm going to hold off for now so I have sometime to go after the event.


----------



## KPach525

10/12 for me. Not likely today...
Side note: I'm on my way to see the movie now! 
Watched the original last night for nostalgia and was amazed at the details I noticed from the game. For example I couldn't figure out why we had a hare shrub, well it's featured in the "Human Again" song


----------



## brigeet

With working full item all week, taking my kids to see to see the BatB movie yesterday, a baby shower today, my daughter's birthday party tomorrow, Belle will be a slow welcome for me. Right now I have 8 gloves and 3 hats. The movie I was very fun. The costumes with all the colorful French fabrics were my favorite part. I wish there was more prince Adam if ya know what I mean.


----------



## SunDial

I do not think the drops for Belle are that bad.  Currently at 16/11

And now there is the happiness event again for 4 days.   Will start playing that when I get back from Disney tomorrow


----------



## DoreyAdore

I have 17 gloves and 11 ears.  My drop rate has been pretty good. I'm seeing the movie tonight. It would be very fitting if I could welcome Belle just before the movie starts. We shall see.  On a separate subject, does anyone know what the prizes are for the happiness event?  I'm trying to wait until tomorrow to start.


----------



## Bettie

Does anyone know what the prizes are for the happiness event?


----------



## J24LM

19 gloves and 15 ears. Belle's drop rate is pretty damn good compared to other characters. My worsts have been Donald and Elsa i think.


----------



## 2010_Bride

It's funny how the drop rates are different for everyone. I've been collecting every 2/4/6 hours depending on the task and while I'm having no problems with the gloves (16), I only have 3 ear hats. What gives? I have chip and he has been on ear hat collection every two hours since yesterday morning, (except for during the night) and he has found only one...grrrrrrrrrrrr. Although on a positive note, I'm off to see the movie tonight


----------



## mcdall

Bettie said:


> Does anyone know what the prizes are for the happiness event?



No gems 

1-10       3500 shields/8 bags/8 rope
11-50     3000/7/7
51-150    2500/6/6
151-300  2000/5/5

You get the pattern....


----------



## DoreyAdore

mcdall said:


> No gems
> 
> 1-10       3500 shields/8 bags/8 rope
> 11-50     3000/7/7
> 51-150    2500/6/6
> 151-300  2000/5/5
> 
> You get the pattern....


Thanks. And yet again, finishing at number 50 isn't much different than finishing at number 1.


----------



## J24LM

2010_Bride said:


> It's funny how the drop rates are different for everyone. I've been collecting every 2/4/6 hours depending on the task and while I'm having no problems with the gloves (16), I only have 3 ear hats. What gives? I have chip and he has been on ear hat collection every two hours since yesterday morning, (except for during the night) and he has found only one...grrrrrrrrrrrr. Although on a positive note, I'm off to see the movie tonight


Chip has been absolutely useless for me. But weirdly the chests have been giving me stuff. I usually get magic or something extra stupid like lanterns.


----------



## squirrel

I got 3 Belle hats while I slept.


----------



## Bettie

Ah sooooo no need to stress out over the happiness event then!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

mcdall said:


> No gems
> 
> 1-10       3500 shields/8 bags/8 rope
> 11-50     3000/7/7
> 51-150    2500/6/6
> 151-300  2000/5/5
> 
> You get the pattern....



wow that's crap.


----------



## LeCras

17 gloves and 12 ear hats so far. Should be able to welcome Belle tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## J24LM

3 more hats to go!


----------



## bookgirl

I'm at 13 gloves and 9 hats, I also have her roses plus 1 extra. Beast and Mrs Potts at 5, Cogs and Lumiere at 4, and Chip Potts at 2. I'm also like 37 on my Happiness leaderboard (at least for now). I have both concessions and all three buildings. I've got 34,000 event currency, 1.1 million magic and 225 gems.

All in all I think I'm better off in this event then I've been at this point in any of the others. 

Oh and I got the 1 year DMK Anniversary Hat Stand and the Tiki Room.

I did not buy the St Patrick's stand or C&D treehouse yet.  I'll wait till after the event and see what I have left.

This event just seems easier then those in the past. Maybe they got how frustrated everyone was, or maybe it's the calm before the storm and Belle will take me until the last day and I won't get to try and welcome Gaston. 

I probably just jinxed myself


----------



## Acer

Gloves are done. Now just a few more hats


----------



## liljc

How many people feel like they will not be able to fit Gaston's Tavern once it is available?

There is no possible way I can fit it unless it's very small like 8 X 8 or less.   I've visited other people's maps from the social link and don't see how they can fit it either.  There is no way I'm going to take everything off the map and spend hours trying different combinations to try to get it to fit.  Even if there is a combination that works, I'm pretty sure that combination will force me to not be able to have at least 1 of each concession stand and 1 of each decoration to go with the attractions.

I guess I'm disappointed mostly because it is supposed to be a theme park so you want your park to be divided up by themes.  They make that impossible to do.   I've got attractions from one theme that are separated from the other attractions that belong to the same theme already and I hate the idea of jumbling up my park even more because they are so stingy about giving us land to build on.  I've been close to quitting anyways because I've lost interest in the game and have gotten more interested in other stuff so I guess this might finally give me that good excuse to stop playing. I already stopped playing the other Disney game I was playing (Disney Enchanted Tales) because they kept having too many glitches in their updates/new events.


----------



## SunDial

mcdall said:


> No gems
> 
> 1-10       3500 shields/8 bags/8 rope
> 11-50     3000/7/7
> 51-150    2500/6/6
> 151-300  2000/5/5
> 
> You get the pattern....



I was hoping for gems.  Agree with no need to fight for the top 10


----------



## Jhondy210

I'm at 18 gloves and 10 hats. I'm hoping to be able to welcome Belle tomorrow night into Monday but it may be more like sometime on Monday


----------



## mmmears

I still need 10 ear hats.  After seeing just how "helpful" Mrs. Potts and Chip have been in this process, I'm very happy that I bought them with earned gems and not actual dollars.


----------



## J24LM

I'm halfway through welcoming belle right now. Will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

[GALLERY=]image post fail[/GALLERY]


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Welcoming Belle now.


----------



## KPach525

19/19 and I have 35 mins until my next collection! Fingers crossed I can welcome overnight!


----------



## mmmears

I've never had such a bad drop rate on a timed event before, but I well remember that some of you did.  With all my characters at 10 other than the B&B ones (which are at least at a 5) and my happiness at 96% or above at all times, I guess it's just bad luck, but those ear hats just aren't dropping.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have all the gloves for Belle and now I just need 6 of her Mickry Hats. I'm hoping that I can welcome her overnight.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Just 8 more Belle hats!
This is the first event where I've felt like I'm actually keeping up with people! 
... watch me fall horribly behind now...


----------



## karmstr112

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have all the gloves for Belle and now I just need 6 of her Mickry Hats. I'm hoping that I can welcome her overnight.


I'm down to needing 3 more hats. Here's hoping we both wake up with all the hats we need.


----------



## Sandra32

I still need 6 ear hats. It's taking forever... I have Beast at 8 and everyone else at 5. Leaving chip & dale at 3 so I'll have something to do after the event. 

However I didn't get the tiki room. Is there something I need to do to trigger it or am I just unlucky?? X


----------



## Beccybooboo

Just welcoming Belle now. Keep at it everyone it will happen.
Tiki room was part of the 7 days of gifts. It came through like the other gifts. I know you had to be connected to internet to receive gifts. Hope you get it.


----------



## LeCras

Welcoming Belle. I have also restarted the process of levelling up Chip & Dale since most of their tokens are from different characters than Belle so shouldn't interfere much.


----------



## 10CJ

I still need 8 hats. Hopefully I can get them all today so I can welcome her overnight.


----------



## Lights

Welcomed Belle overnight. Then Belle and the Beast have a 2 hour task and Mickey and Goofy a 4hour one. When Belle and Beast are done Lumiere gets your attention and you get the promp to build Gaston's Tavern at 19,500 event currency. Belle needs to be at Level 2. Also more silverware, 50, 10 every 6 minutes or so. Sadly, I'm 5,000 short of rose emblems for the tavern.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Finally I can welcome Belle! I already have the Mickey Hat to upgrade her since I had everyone out for the token. Hopefully I can upgrade her by the morning already.


----------



## bluekirty

Sandra32 said:


> However I didn't get the tiki room. Is there something I need to do to trigger it or am I just unlucky?? X





Beccybooboo said:


> Tiki room was part of the 7 days of gifts. It came through like the other gifts. I know you had to be connected to internet to receive gifts. Hope you get it.


You also need to have either downloaded the game last March or have logged a certain number of hours in the game.  I forgot the total


----------



## Allison

Still waiting on 2 sets of ears.


----------



## Lights

Continuing what I posted above ^ When Mickey and Goofy are done, they have another task together for 2 hours and Goofy alone for 8 hours. Still trying to get all I need for the Tavern


----------



## Pheran

mmmears said:


> I still need 10 ear hats.  After seeing just how "helpful" Mrs. Potts and Chip have been in this process, I'm very happy that I bought them with earned gems and not actual dollars.



I'm pretty annoyed that Chip, already a premium character, cannot get Belle gloves unless you also have Be Our Guest Restaurant.  I think I'll be able to get enough gems to get the restaurant soon though, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Gaston's tavern isn't huge, 9x11. It takes 8 hours to build.


----------



## Acer

Lights said:


> Continuing what I posted above ^ When Mickey and Goofy are done, they have another task together for 2 hours and Goofy alone for 8 hours. Still trying to get all I need for the Tavern


Thanks for your updates. Its good to know for planning. Have 4 hours left on Belle


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> I'm pretty annoyed that Chip, already a premium character, cannot get Belle gloves unless you also have Be Our Guest Restaurant.  I think I'll be able to get enough gems to get the restaurant soon though, maybe tomorrow.



Right there with you.  I'm not going to bother with Be Our Guest, since I seem to be able to get the gloves without Chip helping, but I think it's not really ok that they set it up this way.  I'm really disenchanted with this event.  Still need tons of ear hats, even though everyone has been on the task from the start.


----------



## lme30005

Those Belle ear hats are dropping so slowly today - I got 11 yesterday and only 4 today. Still 5 to go!


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Already welcomed Belle and have her and the Beast on their first question together. I hope I'll have enough event currency to build Gaston's Tavern once they are finished.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mmmears said:


> Right there with you.  I'm not going to bother with Be Our Guest, since I seem to be able to get the gloves without Chip helping, but I think it's not really ok that they set it up this way.  I'm really disenchanted with this event.  Still need tons of ear hats, even though everyone has been on the task from the start.



I'm just genuinely curious, but I can't have something come through the game as available and not have it. But I also am happy to spend the money if neccessary, and spend a lot of time playing the game. For those of you who electively don't get characters/attractions/parade floats, why not? what type of player are you? How long have you been playing? Do you just get the items later?


----------



## mmmears

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I'm just genuinely curious, but I can't have something come through the game as available and not have it. But I also am happy to spend the money if neccessary, and spend a lot of time playing the game. For those of you who electively don't get characters/attractions/parade floats, why not? what type of player are you? How long have you been playing? Do you just get the items later?



I've been playing for almost a year (I think I started 2 months after the game started).  I like the game, but just don't feel the need to have everything.  Most of my premium characters are pretty worthless at this point anyway.  As for money, I just choose to spend mine in other places.  I could see easily buying all these premium items and then ending paying over $100 for a game that I just don't think is worth that much to me.  I also find it more of a challenge to earn the gems that I spend rather than just pay for them.  Just one perspective.  I don't think there is a right or wrong here.


----------



## Lights

Acer said:


> Thanks for your updates. Its good to know for planning. Have 4 hours left on Belle



You're welcome! I like knowing ahead myself so I can plan and also know how far behind I might be for the next "quest" (getting a ride, a character, etc.)


----------



## purplejam

Belle and the beasts formal costumes aren't available for another 7 days - I was hoping to start them as soon as possible but now realise there was no point rushing ahead !! 

I was hoping to get the costumes before gaston becomes available but looks like it all unlocks at the same time !


----------



## Lights

purplejam said:


> Belle and the beasts formal costumes aren't available for another 7 days - I was hoping to start them as soon as possible but now realise there was no point rushing ahead !!
> 
> I was hoping to get the costumes before gaston becomes available but looks like it all unlocks at the same time !



Oh that's good to know! I've been trying to get everything done the second I can without wasting time so that I can have everything ready for Gaston, so it's good to know that it's a few more days for the costumes too. I guess I'll just try to get the event currency as up as I can for that day, might level the characters as much as I can, but I want to save currency too...


----------



## Acer

purplejam said:


> Belle and the beasts formal costumes aren't available for another 7 days - I was hoping to start them as soon as possible but now realise there was no point rushing ahead !!
> 
> I was hoping to get the costumes before gaston becomes available but looks like it all unlocks at the same time !


Wow, my kids will be psyched. They just got the welcome Belle prompt. I told them they might run out of time for Gaston. It sounds like they have a few days wiggle room


----------



## Allison

It seems appropriate that as soon as I got home from seeing the movie, Beast provided the last set of ears I needed to welcome Belle.


----------



## Acer

Double post


----------



## Wdw1015

Ahhhh, today has been awful for Belle's hats! I thought for sure I'd be able to welcome to tonight but not looking so good anymore. Grrr


----------



## Beccybooboo

Her collections get easier once you welcome her. I welcomed her before collecting from everyone and she was ready to go to 2 from that same collection. I already have her at 3. Same with Chip he was hard at the start but now he is also level 3.


----------



## Acer

Finally went online at around noon today and am in first place with 58 happiness


----------



## mmmears

The drop rate is really weird.  It took me forever, and then suddenly I got 3 ear hats at once (has not ever happened for me with this character) and I can welcome her.  Oh, and then another ear hat dropped.  Crazy.


----------



## Beccybooboo

@mmmears congrats.
The cursed cutlery yeilds 1000 event currency for the 50. They give you 20 per set.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

bluekirty said:


> You also need to have either downloaded the game last March or have logged a certain number of hours in the game.  I forgot the total



*50 hours i believe*


----------



## Pheran

Gaston's Tavern costs 19,500 event currency.  I had 19,513 when I unlocked it.  Yikes, talk about scraping by.

Build time is 8 hours FYI, and Belle must be level 2.


----------



## squirrel

Finally got my last Belle ears so when I wake up I should have her.


----------



## J24LM

After the tavern gets built. Lumiere has a 2 hour task and Beast has a 2 hour task.


----------



## LeCras

Making pretty good progress, Belle is on a "Trick Gaston" 4 hour quest and Gaston/Cogsworth are on an 8 hour quest to discuss the ball. Belle, Lumiere, Cogsworth and Mrs Potts are all level 4 and ready to level up, Chip is level 3 (missing one ear hat to level up) and Beast is level 6 and ready (although I'm not sure I'm going to level him up any more at the moment since it probably won't be necessary to finish the event). Gaston's Tavern was small enough (11x9) to fit in existing space without me needing to move or store anything - yay!


----------



## Bettie

Still need another 3,000 event currency to build Gaston's. Geez.


----------



## J24LM

LeCras said:


> Making pretty good progress, Belle is on a "Trick Gaston" 4 hour quest and Gaston/Cogsworth are on an 8 hour quest to discuss the ball. Belle, Lumiere, Cogsworth and Mrs Potts are all level 4 and ready to level up, Chip is level 3 (missing one ear hat to level up) and Beast is level 6 and ready (although I'm not sure I'm going to level him up any more at the moment since it probably won't be necessary to finish the event). Gaston's Tavern was small enough (11x9) to fit in existing space without me needing to move or store anything - yay!


I'm at the same place. With characters around the same too. Do you find that you don't have much event currency? I find that I usually have tons in these events but this one seems like a little bit of a struggle to keep up.


----------



## Msrednotdead

Finally managed to be able to welcome Belle now have to wait 8 hours


----------



## xthebowdenx

I'm already on my first round with gaston. It is 18 - 4 hr tasks that you can send all 6 characters on. So by tonight, I should be finished with that part.


----------



## J24LM

xthebowdenx said:


> I'm already on my first round with gaston. It is 18 - 4 hr tasks that you can send all 6 characters on. So by tonight, I should be finished with that part.


That's great! How much event currency do you have? I find that I'm low given how much I had during past events.


----------



## J24LM

Bettie said:


> Still need another 3,000 event currency to build Gaston's. Geez.


I know....such a pain. I made the mistake of accidentally leveling up a character before I had enough for the tavern so it set me back even further lol.


----------



## Jhondy210

Finally started welcoming Belle. I had all her pieces last night and I stupidly decided to upgrade my other beauty and the beast characters and didn't pay attention to how many roses I had. So, my plan of welcoming Belle over night failed cause I was short 3 roses. I could have kicked myself for that mistake. Oh well. I think I should still be able to finish the event I have both chip and Mrs. Potts, the float, and  BOG restaurant. So, hopefully that allows me to catch back up again.


----------



## Lady Libra

Two questions:

1) Does anyone know what the minimum level is the characters need to be at to defeat Gaston ? I checked the wiki, but it doesn't have that info.
2) During the Frozen event, there was a promo to buy Hans with real money. What I want to know is; at what point did that offer become available ? Was it after defeating Hans ? In other words ; did the promo ONLY show up AFTER you had defeated Hans ?

Thanks!


----------



## Huck Finn

Help!  What strategy do people have for getting enough shields for Gaston's Tavern?  I'm at 6,000 and hate to burn event time just struggling to get event coins.


----------



## xthebowdenx

J24LM said:


> That's great! How much event currency do you have? I find that I'm low given how much I had during past events.



26,000. It may be because I haven't leveled up my characters quotes as much as others. I have Belle at 3, Beast at 6, Lumiere, Cogsworth and Mrs Potts at 5, and Chip at 2. They are all ready to level up also, but since it is letting me battle Gaston, I've put that on hold for the moment.


----------



## Lights

I'm relieved to know that I wasn't the only one struggling with the event currency. Maybe this time around, the difficult thing won't be getting the character tokens, but actually having the currency to buy them after you do have them all? I haven't even leveled up my characters too much. Beast is at 5, Belle and Chip at 3, Cogsworth, Lumiere and Mrs. Potts at 4


----------



## Onceler

I'm envious of everyone who is past the welcome Belle stage. Yesterday morning I had 16 of her ears. I sent every available character out looking for them all day yesterday and overnight. I now have 17 ears. Talk about a frustrating lack of drops.


----------



## 10CJ

Does building the tavern trigger the battle with Gaston? Just trying to figure out where I am in the process. My tavern is building now.


----------



## Acer

10CJ said:


> Does building the tavern trigger the battle with Gaston? Just trying to figure out where I am in the process. My tavern is building now.


No. Someone posted what happens on the last page


----------



## Quellman

So my wife didn't have the gems for Chip.  She is close with the tokens for Belle, and I am already welcoming her.  Her issue is she is really far behind on event currency, just based on where the other characters are from the main story line and how useful they are.  So at this point it doesn't look like the premium characters were worth it for this event other than the marginal increase in the token chances and then event currency.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have welcomed Belle overnight, found all the cutlery, upgraded Belle to level 3 (I upgraded her to 2 as soon as I welcomed her, finished Mickey and Goofys joint quest. Overnight I'am sending Goofy on his 8 hour quest and building Gastons Tavern (I only have 2000 event currency now) so working on earning more currency now.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Quellman said:


> So my wife didn't have the gems for Chip.  She is close with the tokens for Belle, and I am already welcoming her.  Her issue is she is really far behind on event currency, just based on where the other characters are from the main story line and how useful they are.  So at this point it doesn't look like the premium characters were worth it for this event other than the marginal increase in the token chances and then event currency.



I have struggled with having enough event currency for this event, when compared to past events. I had to wait a few extra hours to have enough currency after upgrading Belle to level 3. I have found the premium characters great for tokens but not necessarily for gaining extra event currency.


----------



## KPach525

Huck Finn said:


> Help!  What strategy do people have for getting enough shields for Gaston's Tavern?  I'm at 6,000 and hate to burn event time just struggling to get event coins.


If you have an hour or so to burn, send Jessie and Goofy on their 6 minute tasks repeatedly. I understand this is really tough for those of us with full time jobs etc. but I usually try do this on my lunch and short breaks and it gives a good boost.


----------



## Huck Finn

KPach525 said:


> If you have an hour or so to burn, send Jessie and Goofy on their 6 minute tasks repeatedly. I understand this is really tough for those of us with full time jobs etc. but I usually try do this on my lunch and short breaks and it gives a good boost.


Thanks!


----------



## Bettie

Definitely seems like event currency is harder to come by than in previous events. I don't have the creperie, but I do have Mrs. Potts and Chip, as well as the parade float, BOG restaurant, and the croissant shop from the trophy event, so it seems like I should have a lot more event currency. No idea how someone who didn't spend gems on premium stuff could have even afforded to welcome Belle!


----------



## Peachkins

Welcoming Belle now- she should be done by the time I get home from work.  I've only been leveling up my characters as needed and was worried I might be falling behind, but it seems that was a good idea after hearing about the lack of event currency.  I should be able to build Gaston's tavern with no problem (although I will go broke doing it).


----------



## Jhondy210

Belle will be finished in 1.5 hours but I only have 11,000 in currency  I guess that is what I get for leveling up my characters. It'll be awhile before I can get the tavern


----------



## DisneyLifeHappyWife

Event currency is now my frustration. I have 18,331 but if I buy Gaston's Tavern as soon as I can there goes all my currency. The struggle is real...


----------



## mmmears

From what you are all saying, I guess the silver lining to my game taking forever with the Belle item drops is that game currency doesn't seem to be an issue for me (yet).  Sending out those characters over and over again paid off.  I have Belle and the Tavern now and still have 20K left over.  Maybe all those tedious 60 min tasks to get the roses helped with the currency.


----------



## maxsmom

Ugh one more ear hat for Belle. Hopefully in less than 2 hrs I'll have it.


----------



## J24LM

I have belle and the tavern. Today I got back up to 8000 currency from nothing. I'm a little concerned how much gaston and the costumes are going to be. Plus getting up to 80k for the 40gems after. I'm definitely not doing anymore character upgrades lol.


----------



## Jhondy210

I just leveled up Belle to level 2 and I only have 12,800 in currency. This may be the first event that I don't finish, which will piss me off. If I don't get Gaston, I wouldn't have bothered buying Chip and Mrs. Potts. I only bought them so I could have a complete collection of beauty and the beast characters


----------



## PrincessS121212

liljc said:


> How many people feel like they will not be able to fit Gaston's Tavern once it is available?
> 
> There is no possible way I can fit it unless it's very small like 8 X 8 or less.   I've visited other people's maps from the social link and don't see how they can fit it either.  There is no way I'm going to take everything off the map and spend hours trying different combinations to try to get it to fit.  Even if there is a combination that works, I'm pretty sure that combination will force me to not be able to have at least 1 of each concession stand and 1 of each decoration to go with the attractions.
> 
> I guess I'm disappointed mostly because it is supposed to be a theme park so you want your park to be divided up by themes.  They make that impossible to do.   I've got attractions from one theme that are separated from the other attractions that belong to the same theme already and I hate the idea of jumbling up my park even more because they are so stingy about giving us land to build on.  I've been close to quitting anyways because I've lost interest in the game and have gotten more interested in other stuff so I guess this might finally give me that good excuse to stop playing. I already stopped playing the other Disney game I was playing (Disney Enchanted Tales) because they kept having too many glitches in their updates/new events.


I can assure you that with all of the land spaces available currently, I have fit in every single attraction, including the gem ones and all the newest ones, 1-2 of every type of concession stand, and at least 25-30 decorations, generally 2 of each type, and I still have enough space to place another 10 concession stands or decorations, though no more attractions unless they are the size of Mickey's house.  I'm not crazy about the layout, but I have all of toon town together, then grouped all my mulan, frozen, and princess stuff together, and all the spooky stuff together.  Most of the Incredibles is together and all the pirate stuff is together.  The only thing I couldn't fit together whatsoever was the toy story and monster's inc. stuff because I was always short by 1-2 grid squares.  If anyone knows how to take a screenshot of the game from a tablet and then upload to a laptop, I can post photos.


----------



## PrincessS121212

This event IS different with the event currency.  In the past we usually had 4-6 characters with 1-10 min tasks that dropped currency.  This event we only have 2, and both of them are needed for string, so unless your rose count is high, there is little time to actually use them to farm currency.  I'm guessing the developers caught on to the fact that people stopped leveling up to get currency to get free gems.  With this new balance, they'll have to give out less than half the gems they did previously.  As of right now I've got beast at level 6, cogsworth, lumiere, and mrs. potts at 5, chip and belle at 4.  I was going to try to level them up again, but with only 8,700K, I'm focusing on gathering as many tokens, bags, and strings as I can before I can battle gaston for the first time, since I know we'll need event currency for both of the batb costumes and gaston.  Once bags and strings are maxed out, while I'm battling gaston, I plan on using mickey and goofy to free the birds and up my rose count, then gradually fill bags and strings with them and jessie again.  Hoping to have at least 20K currency by the time gaston and the costumes unlock so I can purchase them as soon as possible.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Watching everyone try to stop Gaston is really entertaining


----------



## xthebowdenx

Second Round with Gaston starts after you clear more dishes. It's 24 - 2 hr each that you can again use all 6 for. I feel like I'm going to have 5 full days of leveling up before the costumes even start.


----------



## hopemax

Let the fun begin.  Just got back from vacation.  Managed to keep up on my IOS game for the most part.  I have had a terrible drop rate for Belle, but she is being Welcomed right now (2 hrs left).  And I have 25,000 event currency.  Had the gems for Mrs Potts but still need 40 more for Chip, and then the parade float.  I am confident I will get Chip with the 16 gem bonus for completing the first BatB group, not so sure about the float.

But since I've been gone, I am just starting the tasks in my Windows game and working on collecting Beast tokens.  I also missed the week of prizes.  We'll see how far I can get in 13 days.  This game I had more gems, so I am 1 gem away from having enough for Chip even after buying Mrs Potts, but I need to complete more tasks before he is available.

But for now I need to go to bed. My day started at 4AM London time, which was 10PM my local time, and it's currently 7:30.  So I've been up 22.5 hrs.  So I'm not going to get very far tonight.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Is anyone else petrified that Gaston will cost 50,000 and need 147 roses to welcome ?


----------



## xthebowdenx

2010_Bride said:


> Is anyone else petrified that Gaston will cost 50,000 and need 147 roses to welcome ?


147? That seems unlikely. I can handle the 50K since I've already got 36K towards it.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Finally welcoming Belle a few hours to go. And I am so glad I knew it would take some time from you all!

I think the Happiness events are dumb. I always have between 75% and 99% on the highest level and yet I am in something like 500th place. Furthermore, when I got the free happiness gift I was at 99%. Sigh.

As for Gaston, well who knows. I bought Chip etc but my Android phone didn't get the update until late in the day if day 1...  So it's been weird watching how everyone else is two days ahead.

But this game still makes me smile and is a good stress reducer.


----------



## mmmears

Personally I think the tough part in all of this will be the costumes.  Not looking forward to that part of the event, but it looks like they aren't optional if you want Gaston.


----------



## Pheran

AlohaBerry said:


> I think the Happiness events are dumb. I always have between 75% and 99% on the highest level and yet I am in something like 500th place. Furthermore, when I got the free happiness gift I was at 99%. Sigh.



Happiness events have nothing to do with your happiness percentage, they are based solely on how many smilies you can collect.  Even if your happiness is at 99% ecstatic, you should still keep collecting them if you want to progress on the leaderboard.


----------



## Beccybooboo

@mmmears I agree about the costumes,
They probably will be the hardest part of this event. I am hoping that my 4 platinum and 2 gold chests will give me fabric, as I have no use for them for anything else right now.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

I think Chip must have been working out at the gym or taking steroids. He looks much more grown up than he was yesterday!


----------



## Huck Finn

What makes yellow tasks different from blue tasks?  Are the yellow ones necessary for moving the story goal progress along where the yellow ones are not?  Just a guess.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Ugh, I have needed one more ear hat for Belle for the last day, and no one is dropping them.  I had been getting them regularly, but now it just feels like the game is messing with me - but hopefully soon I can get it :/


----------



## Jhondy210

I'm at 18,700 for currency. I'm hoping to get the other 800 before noon today so I can finish buildings tavern today and start the next part of the story. I'm so frustrated with this event!!


----------



## KPach525

Huck Finn said:


> What makes yellow tasks different from blue tasks?  Are the yellow ones necessary for moving the story goal progress along where the yellow ones are not?  Just a guess.


Yellow tasks are main story line, the blue (in this case) are for the limited time event. So no, the yellow will not progress the BatB storyline, if anything they will slow you down.


----------



## Huck Finn

KPach525 said:


> Yellow tasks are main story line, the blue (in this case) are for the limited time event. So no, the yellow will not progress the BatB storyline, if anything they will slow you down.


Thank you.


----------



## Quellman

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I think Chip must have been working out at the gym or taking steroids. He looks much more grown up than he was yesterday!


Must be the roids!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have built Gastons Tavern and am completing the Lumiere and Cogsworth one hour task. I have 8,000 event currency. Beast is at Level 6 and ready to go to 7, Lumiere at 3 ready to go to 4, Cogsworth at 4 ready to go to 5, Chip at 2 and ready to go to 3, Mrs Potts at 2 easy to go to 3 and Belle at 4 and gathering her tokens. Would you bother levelling anyone further up? What level do they need to be to fight Gaston? I want to be careful with event currency.


----------



## Pheran

I don't know what level you have to be to fight Gaston, but I would at least take them up to level 3, that doesn't cost much.

With the event currency requirements this time around, I'm very glad I pushed to get Hans up to level 10 early in the event, since Hans and Elsa will be contributing thousands in currency over the course of the event.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

Does anyone know what triggers to battle Gaston? I currently have Cogsworth doing his 6 hr task (Save the party) and got a quest to send Beast and Cogsworth on an 8 hr task (Just Checking In).


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> Does anyone know what triggers to battle Gaston? I currently have Cogsworth doing his 6 hr task (Save the party) and got a quest to send Beast and Cogsworth on an 8 hr task (Just Checking In).



For me after these Cogsworth gets "assemble the troups" and Lumiere gets "organize the entertainment". That's where I am now. I was surprised people were already fighting him. I feel behind again!


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> For me after these Cogsworth gets "assemble the troups" and Lumiere gets "organize the entertainment". That's where I am now. I was surprised people were already fighting him. I feel behind again!


Now, I feel super behind again  that means I probably won't start fighting him until tomorrow after the beast and cogsworth do their quest.

How long are the "assemble the troups" and "organize the entertainment" quests?


----------



## Lady Libra

Question; I know the yellow missions are not needed to advance the story, but will they still be there after the event has ended, or will they disappear?


----------



## KPach525

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> Now, I feel super behind again  that means I probably won't start fighting him until tomorrow after the beast and cogsworth do their quest.
> 
> How long are the "assemble the troups" and "organize the entertainment" quests?


You truly aren't that far behind. There are still 5 days before Gaston and costumes are unlocked, so those of us at the battles will be sitting around waiting, twiddling our useless thumbs.


----------



## KPach525

Lady Libra said:


> Question; I know the yellow missions are not time-limited, but will they still be there after the event has ended, or will they disappear?


They will be there until you complete them.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

KPach525 said:


> They will be there until you complete them.


Thank you


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

KPach525 said:


> You truly aren't that far behind. There are still 5 days before Gaston and costumes are unlocked, so those of us at the battles will be sitting around waiting, twiddling our useless thumbs.


Thank you


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> Now, I feel super behind again  that means I probably won't start fighting him until tomorrow after the beast and cogsworth do their quest.
> 
> How long are the "assemble the troups" and "organize the entertainment" quests?



They're still on those quests but I think Lumiere is 2 hours and Cogsworth is about 8? I do know i got the names of the quests wrong lol


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> They're still on those quests but I think Lumiere is 2 hours and Cogsworth is about 8? I do know i got the names of the quests wrong lol


perfect. thank you.


----------



## Mackado323

Would anyone be able to show a picture of how they are setting up the BatB area of their park if it is aesthetically pleasing? I want it to make sense because I'm OCD like that, but haven't found a way that makes it make sense. Did everyone get the ball room in the same spot in their park?


----------



## Pheran

KPach525 said:


> They will be there until you complete them.



KP, I think you are on my leaderboard!  Look up a few places (I'm currently #8).  I'll post a screenshot if you don't mind me sharing your game ID here.

EDIT: I may be wrong, realized that the spelling is a little off.


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> You truly aren't that far behind. There are still 5 days before Gaston and costumes are unlocked, so those of us at the battles will be sitting around waiting, twiddling our useless thumbs.



Or building up the event currency for the end of the event conversion to gems.  I am at 36,000 now and will be at 80,000 at the end.    I am in round 2 of the battle.  All 6 characters are in it.  Belle is 4. Beast is 5.  Lumiere is 4.  Cogsworth is 4.  Mrs Potts is 3.  Chip is 3.   All characters are ready to go to next level only if needed.  Will use the 9.5 million in magic to level all up after the event is over.


----------



## LindseyJo22

I finally got my last ear hat to get Belle - also feeling woefully behind, but hopefully now that she is being welcomed things can move along a little more smoothly!


----------



## rr333

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have built Gastons Tavern and am completing the Lumiere and Cogsworth one hour task. I have 8,000 event currency. Beast is at Level 6 and ready to go to 7, Lumiere at 3 ready to go to 4, Cogsworth at 4 ready to go to 5, Chip at 2 and ready to go to 3, Mrs Potts at 2 easy to go to 3 and Belle at 4 and gathering her tokens. Would you bother levelling anyone further up? What level do they need to be to fight Gaston? I want to be careful with event currency.



Looks like you are fine! According to the wiki, here's the levels for the characters to fight Gaston:
Beast - 3
Belle - 2
Lumiere - 3
Cogsworth - 3
Mrs. Potts - 2
Chip - 1


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

For letting who have any fought Gaston, did you have to do "may the best servant win" first? I got triggered for it but Cogsworth is still finishing "save our party" and the wiki said that fight Gaston is after that...


----------



## 10CJ

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> Does anyone know what triggers to battle Gaston? I currently have Cogsworth doing his 6 hr task (Save the party) and got a quest to send Beast and Cogsworth on an 8 hr task (Just Checking In).


I don't think you need to do the Beast and Vogsworth quest to trigger the battle with Gaston. I still have that in my list and have triggered the fight. Just make sure you are focusing on the task at the top of the list.


----------



## Pheran

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> For letting who have any fought Gaston, did you have to do "may the best servant win" first? I got triggered for it but Cogsworth is still finishing "save our party" and the wiki said that fight Gaston is after that...



No, you don't have to do the 1-hour Lumiere/Cogsworth task before the battle, but since it was only 1 hour, I did it anyway (while collecting bags/strings with the others).


----------



## KPach525

Pheran said:


> KP, I think you are on my leaderboard!  Look up a few places (I'm currently #8).  I'll post a screenshot if you don't mind me sharing your game ID here.
> 
> EDIT: I may be wrong, realized that the spelling is a little off.


I don't mind, I am kpach525 on the game as well, currently at number 4 with 114


----------



## Misskristinaaah

10CJ said:


> I don't think you need to do the Beast and Vogsworth quest to trigger the battle with Gaston. I still have that in my list and have triggered the fight. Just make sure you are focusing on the task at the top of the list.



No you don't have to do the 8 hour quest before you can fight Gaston


----------



## Pheran

KPach525 said:


> I don't mind, I am kpach525 on the game as well, currently at number 4 with 114



Ah, OK, I was mistaken then, it's someone else.


----------



## trackie

I spend way too much money on this game...but I feel like it is the only way to finish events!


----------



## xthebowdenx

When you finish round two with Gaston it triggers a 12 hr task for Lumiere and Cogsworth


----------



## J24LM

I just started the second round of battling. These are 2 hours instead of 4 but you need 24 done instead of 18. Still it's less time which is good.


----------



## J24LM

On a side note....I think Belle looks a lot like Ursula the sea witch when she went human. It's bothering me more than the Giant sized Mrs Potts hopping around.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## OceanGirl2583

I am a bit behind, just got Lumiere. Have done some of the quests but need to get him to Level 3. How many quests from him until I can get Belle started? I have discovered a few tips. Don't save up on the vine items and do them all at once, because once you get so many, it makes them unavailable. Also try not level up any other characters, only the event ones. Once you level a non event character up, their pieces are added back in the mix to go for the next level. I know it's hard to hold off when they are ready, but do. I am only working on event quests, and level ups. I find things drop a lot faster that way. Chests are now only giving me items that are needed for the quest. Hope this helps!


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

bluecruiser said:


> I can't speak from personal experience, but I did saw a poster on Gameloft's forum saying (for a past event) their yellow missions disappeared when the corresponding event was over.


I remember with past events they disappeared for me. It was kind of a bummer for me..


----------



## xthebowdenx

And now I'm back to collecting and leveling up for the next 5 days.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have finished fighting Gaston the first time and now I'm locating cutlery. I'm trying to collect currency. What triggers fighting Gaston a second time?


----------



## Acer

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have finished fighting Gaston the first time and now I'm locating cutlery. I'm trying to collect currency. What triggers fighting Gaston a second time?


Pretty sure it happens after the cutlery. Then when the fighting is done cogsworth and lumiere have a 12 hr quest. They both need to be level 4


----------



## J24LM

I'm really hoping gaston doesn't cost much to welcome and the costumes aren't too expensive. I've only got 23k in currency. Given belle was 16k I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Acer said:


> Pretty sure it happens after the cutlery. Then when the fighting is done cogsworth and lumiere have a 12 hr quest. They both need to be level 4



Thank you. You're right, I caught the cutlery but I just sent them all our for hour quests to get more bags and rope. Only 10 minutes and I'll start to battle Gaston a second time. Thank you.


----------



## squirrel

Just get to start fighting Gaston now.  It was a Cogsworth task that set it off.  Unfortunately for me I didn't read on here until after I had started the 8 hour task that it was not the one to start the battle with Gaston.


----------



## Quellman

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> I remember with past events they disappeared for me. It was kind of a bummer for me..


I think it is an absolute shame that that happens, especially for premium gem characters.  It would potentially give people something to do in between updates.


----------



## Pheran

I'm in the middle of the second Gaston battle series.  This is weird, it feel like the battle finale is happening in the middle of the event.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I finished the Happiness event in 22nd place. I'm hoping the extra items and currency will help with eventually welcoming Gaston.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> I'm in the middle of the second Gaston battle series.  This is weird, it feel like the battle finale is happening in the middle of the event.


It is.  But it's going to take weeks and weeks to gather up enough cloth for the two remaining costumes.  Then we will still have to welcome Gaston...


----------



## supernova

I accidentally sent Beast and Cogsworth off on an 8 hour task which won't end until 1pm.  So I only have four characters off battling Gaston twice each now.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I got Belle about 2 1/2 days ago, and that wiped out my currency. It has now taken 2 1/2 days for me to regain my currency to finally buy Gaston's Tavern. I feel like I'm so behind now. I'm praying that the costumes and Gaston aren't going to be difficult/expensive to get.


----------



## Peachkins

Mackado323 said:


> Would anyone be able to show a picture of how they are setting up the BatB area of their park if it is aesthetically pleasing? I want it to make sense because I'm OCD like that, but haven't found a way that makes it make sense. Did everyone get the ball room in the same spot in their park?



I'm pretty sure the ballroom location is the same for everyone.  I don't know if you're trying to do this or not, but don't worry about setting the BATB stuff up near the ballroom- it will likely disappear at the end of the event.  Other events have had things in that same spot, and they've all disappeared after.  I can't do a screenshot now, but I have my BATB items set up in the section behind and to the right of California Screamin'.  Everything fit in the one space, but I only have the castle, Belle's house, the tavern, and the creperie.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Quellman said:


> I think it is an absolute shame that that happens, especially for premium gem characters.  It would potentially give people something to do in between updates.


I completely agree. I mean they already have it programmed and coded... why not just let people play the yellow tasks after? It's not like those tasks Co tribute to getting tokens or anything.


----------



## 10CJ

I was using up my ropes and bags and just got a message that I had to wait for more bird cages to generate. Wait time was about 15 minutes. I guess I had never cleared them all before. I thought they were just always there.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Now have to wait for Belle's and Beasts outfits to become available. Not sure if I should level the characters up or just collect as much currency as I can so I don't have to worry welcoming Gaston.


----------



## KPach525

10CJ said:


> I was using up my ropes and bags and just got a message that I had to wait for more bird cages to generate. Wait time was about 15 minutes. I guess I had never cleared them all before. I thought they were just always there.


Just got the same, but my wait time is over an hour


----------



## KPach525

10CJ said:


> I was using up my ropes and bags and just got a message that I had to wait for more bird cages to generate. Wait time was about 15 minutes. I guess I had never cleared them all before. I thought they were just always there.


Duplicate post...


----------



## Pheran

Misskristinaaah said:


> Now have to wait for Belle's and Beasts outfits to become available. Not sure if I should level the characters up or just collect as much currency as I can so I don't have to worry welcoming Gaston.



Yes, they are still 5 days out, and I'm going to finish up the second series of Gaston battles soon.  Hopefully that means we get some downtime to level characters and accumulate currency.


----------



## KPach525

Misskristinaaah said:


> Now have to wait for Belle's and Beasts outfits to become available. Not sure if I should level the characters up or just collect as much currency as I can so I don't have to worry welcoming Gaston.


Duplicate again. Sorry, having internet issues


----------



## KPach525

Misskristinaaah said:


> Now have to wait for Belle's and Beasts outfits to become available. Not sure if I should level the characters up or just collect as much currency as I can so I don't have to worry welcoming Gaston.


General consensus will be currency, since it converts to gems at the end of the event. But if you aren't concerned with gems, then level up because once the event is over the token requirements will increase significantly.


----------



## Jhondy210

Finally started the first battle. I'm usually way ahead during the events so it feels strange to be behind even if it is only a little behind


----------



## Pheran

I can't absolutely prove this, but I would *swear* that some of my characters are finishing missions early, though sadly they are characters doing irrelevant tasks, not the B&B missions.  Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Pheran said:


> I can't absolutely prove this, but I would *swear* that some of my characters are finishing missions early, though sadly they are characters doing irrelevant tasks, not the B&B missions.  Anyone else experiencing this?


I have thought the same thing as well. It's been happening over the past couple of days. I have especially noticed with Celia.


----------



## hopemax

In my Windows game, I had a bug that I never could exactly figure out.  The closest I got was maybe, if I set a character on a task, but he hadn't finished running to the spot he needed to be, and then exited the game...when I came back into the game the task would be completed.  I thought it had gone away with maybe the Frozen event.  But I did, last night, think it had happened again.  But I never had anything like that in my IOS game.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

KPach525 said:


> General consensus will be currency, since it converts to gems at the end of the event. But if you aren't concerned with gems, then level up because once the event is over the token requirements will increase significantly.


Yeah I'm not sure if the characters have to be a certain level to get the fabric or not. I was going to level Belle and chip up to 6 with the rest of the characters cause that seems like a decent level to get things done.


----------



## squirrel

Anyone noticed that they are getting more ropes than bags now?  I don't have Chip so maybe he gives bags?


----------



## mmmears

Misskristinaaah said:


> Yeah I'm not sure if the characters have to be a certain level to get the fabric or not. I was going to level Belle and chip up to 6 with the rest of the characters cause that seems like a decent level to get things done.



Yeah, that is exactly what I am wondering.  I'd love to stop leveling the characters so I can save some currency, but we don't know what level they need to be at to gather fabric.


----------



## Pheran

squirrel said:


> Anyone noticed that they are getting more ropes than bags now?  I don't have Chip so maybe he gives bags?



Your bag/string ratio is doomed to get messed up during the Gaston battle, because you have no one left who gets bags except Mickey, whereas Goofy and Jesse can both get string.  Chip doesn't get either.


----------



## 2010_Bride

KPach525 said:


> General consensus will be currency, since it converts to gems at the end of the event. But if you aren't concerned with gems, then level up because once the event is over the token requirements will increase significantly.



AND...less characters can gather the tokens.


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> General consensus will be currency, since it converts to gems at the end of the event. But if you aren't concerned with gems, then level up because once the event is over the token requirements will increase significantly.



I don't think the requirements for Mulan changed all that much.  But as @2010_Bride pointed out, some of the character tasks for tokens change, usually not for the best.


----------



## SunDial

Started the Lumiere and Cogsworth 12hour task.   Has anyone finished this yet?


----------



## Misskristinaaah

SunDial said:


> Started the Lumiere and Cogsworth 12hour task.   Has anyone finished this yet?


It's the last thing you can do until we can start collecting fabric which will be in 4 days.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

How long does it take to do the two "defeat Gaston" missions? I just finished his tavern. Currently on the 2-hour Lumiere and Beast missions.


----------



## 10CJ

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> How long does it take to do the two "defeat Gaston" missions? I just finished his tavern. Currently on the 2-hour Lumiere and Beast missions.


If I am remembering correctly it was 18 four hour fights for the first round. Then a round of collecting cutlery. 50 or 60 total, 10 appearing every six minutes I think. Then 24 two hour fights.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

10CJ said:


> If I am remembering correctly it was 18 four hour fights for the first round. Then a round of collecting cutlery. 50 or 60 total, 10 appearing every six minutes I think. Then 24 two hour fights.



Yes, this. I'm almost finished the second round of fights.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Thoughts. I currency am sitting on 1800 gems. Is buying the Monsters Inc ride worth it? I've noticed it unlocks at least one task. I have never seen it go on sale either.

Also is there any other ride that is worth purchasing? I play the game daily so I don't mind using some of the gems to buy things if they help with game play.


----------



## squirrel

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thoughts. I currency am sitting on 1800 gems. Is buying the Monsters Inc ride worth it? I've noticed it unlocks at least one task. I have never seen it go on sale either.
> 
> Also is there any other ride that is worth purchasing? I play the game daily so I don't mind using some of the gems to buy things if they help with game play.


With that many gems, sure buy what ever you wish.  I just started being able to collect the 2 free ones each day as now they play the ad, since my ipad required updating.  I am just over 200 gems.


----------



## Lady Libra

bluecruiser said:


> I can't speak from personal experience, but I saw a poster on Gameloft's forum saying (for a past event) their yellow missions disappeared when the corresponding event was over.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## squirrel

Just started my second round of battling Gaston.  It was 60 cutlery to collect just before the second battle.  If anyone needs help with the cutlery, you just click on the quest and it helps you.


----------



## SunDial

Now onto farming event currency.   At 58K now.   Let's see what it can get to in 4 days


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thoughts. I currency am sitting on 1800 gems. Is buying the Monsters Inc ride worth it? I've noticed it unlocks at least one task. I have never seen it go on sale either.
> 
> Also is there any other ride that is worth purchasing? I play the game daily so I don't mind using some of the gems to buy things if they help with game play.



How did you earn so many gems?


----------



## mrzrich

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> How did you earn so many gems?



She has explained in the past, that there was an amazing deal offered to Australia residents.


----------



## J24LM

Back to trophy collecting.


----------



## 10CJ

J24LM said:


> Back to trophy collecting.


Do you know the prizes or how long the event lasts?


----------



## figment_jii

Rank 1-5: Bakery, 10 Gems, 2,500 Event Currency
Rank 6-30: Bakery, 7 Gems, 2,500 Event Currency
Rank 31-150: 5 Gems, 2,500 Event Currency
Rank 151-300: 4 Gems, 2,000 Event Currency
Rank 301-500: 4 Gems, 1,750 Event Currency
Rank 501-750: 3 Gems, 1,500 Event Currency
Rank 751-1,050: 3 Gems, 1,250 Event Currency
Rank 1,051-1,450: 2 Gems, 1,000 Event Currency
Rank 1,451-2,000: 2 Gems, 750 Event Currency
Rank 2,001-2,750: 1 Gem, 500 Event Currency

The Event ends in 3 days and 23 hours (according to the timer on my game).


----------



## Disney_Princess83

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> How did you earn so many gems?





mrzrich said:


> She has explained in the past, that there was an amazing deal offered to Australia residents.



Yes, there was a great deal for Australian residents a few months ago. Also instead of buying the premium characters with gems, I purchase them with money (I purchase iTunes cards when they are 20% or more off), I have finished several events where event currency has been converted to gems, I usually place in the various "happiness" mini events,  I watch the ads twice daily, I usually get gems from the parade at least a few times a week, I level characters up and try and complete characters sets to get the gems. I've been playing for 6 + months and I haven't spent many gems aside from purchasing the chests when they were on sale (where I ended up with Splash, TeaCups, Tower of Terror)


----------



## lme30005

Deleted post


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

mrzrich said:


> She has explained in the past, that there was an amazing deal offered to Australia residents.


thank you


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Yes, there was a great deal for Australian residents a few months ago. Also instead of buying the premium characters with gems, I purchase them with money (I purchase iTunes cards when they are 20% or more off), I have finished several events where event currency has been converted to gems, I usually place in the various "happiness" mini events,  I watch the ads twice daily, I usually get gems from the parade at least a few times a week, I level characters up and try and complete characters sets to get the gems. I've been playing for 6 + months and I haven't spent many gems aside from purchasing the chests when they were on sale (where I ended up with Splash, TeaCups, Tower of Terror)



thank you


----------



## CallieMar

I started playing the game a week and a half ago, so it's harder getting through the event with less characters and buildings, but Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorites so I had to try! I finally got all the tokens for Belle but need 3k more in event currency


----------



## Pheran

CallieMar said:


> I started playing the game a week and a half ago, so it's harder getting through the event with less characters and buildings, but Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorites so I had to try! I finally got all the tokens for Belle but need 3k more in event currency



I'm impressed at how well you are doing, having started so recently.  I started playing right in the middle of the Nightmare Before Christmas event, so I know the feeling of not being able to finish because of that.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Oh boy, I just started the first round of the Gaston fight.  This is going to take a while!  I need to start setting alerts or something so I'm more on the ball.  Plus, I'm already quite behind with this trophy thing.

Is there a way that you keep on top of the game during events (or in general)? I can check fairly regularly unless I'm teaching a class, but I tend to forget about it.  Besides phone alarms, any tips?


----------



## Pheran

I've managed to avoid trophies so far - hoping for later start this time, last time was an accidental click.  Missions haven't been a problem other than Woody's Go On Duty, which could get me a Chip token if I wasn't avoiding it.


----------



## Pheran

LindseyJo22 said:


> Oh boy, I just started the first round of the Gaston fight.  This is going to take a while!  I need to start setting alerts or something so I'm more on the ball.  Plus, I'm already quite behind with this trophy thing.
> 
> Is there a way that you keep on top of the game during events (or in general)? I can check fairly regularly unless I'm teaching a class, but I tend to forget about it.  Besides phone alarms, any tips?



Not really - I don't use them, but if you are in the 4-hour fight phase, then "remind me in 4 hours" on your phone is probably the best bet.


----------



## CallieMar

Pheran said:


> I'm impressed at how well you are doing, having started so recently. I started playing right in the middle of the Nightmare Before Christmas event, so I know the feeling of not being able to finish because of that.



Thanks! I think I might stop focusing on the event once I get Belle.  I don't make in app purchases and it takes a long time for me to build up enough currency.  But I really wanted to at least welcome her before I go back to the main story. 



LindseyJo22 said:


> Is there a way that you keep on top of the game during events (or in general)? I can check fairly regularly unless I'm teaching a class, but I tend to forget about it. Besides phone alarms, any tips?



I turned on notifications (my phone will vibrate if I have it set to silent). It will let you know once someone is done with a quest. I don't always have time to check on it right away but it helps me remember. Although since you likely have more characters than me, I could see this getting annoying.


----------



## KPach525

LindseyJo22 said:


> Oh boy, I just started the first round of the Gaston fight.  This is going to take a while!  I need to start setting alerts or something so I'm more on the ball.  Plus, I'm already quite behind with this trophy thing.
> 
> Is there a way that you keep on top of the game during events (or in general)? I can check fairly regularly unless I'm teaching a class, but I tend to forget about it.  Besides phone alarms, any tips?


I guess it depends what phone you have, but I have an iPhone and have notifications turned on so I get popup reminders that way.


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> I've managed to avoid trophies so far - hoping for later start this time, last time was an accidental click.  Missions haven't been a problem other than Woody's Go On Duty, which could get me a Chip token if I wasn't avoiding it.



Me, too.  I'm trying really hard not to accidentally start this time.  Anyone have any advice on what is a good time to start?


----------



## Pheran

CallieMar said:


> Thanks! I think I might stop focusing on the event once I get Belle.  I don't make in app purchases and it takes a long time for me to build up enough currency.  But I really wanted to at least welcome her before I go back to the main story.
> 
> I turned on notifications (my phone will vibrate if I have it set to silent). It will let you know once someone is done with a quest. I don't always have time to check on it right away but it helps me remember. Although since you likely have more characters than me, I could see this getting annoying.



I would just keep doing as much as you can in parallel.  Maybe you will be able to get a formal costume if you are lucky.

Oh right, I forgot about notifications.  That would be incredibly annoying with the number of characters I have.


----------



## Pheran

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  I'm trying really hard not to accidentally start this time.  Anyone have any advice on what is a good time to start?



I usually wait about 24 hours.


----------



## LeCras

I was going to wait at least 24 hours but somehow managed to collect one. I'm too competitive to just leave it, so I guess I'll be collecting for the next however many days. *sigh*


----------



## mrzrich

Dear Players Avoiding the Trophies,

DO NOT USE MERLIN"S CAST SPELL! 

Sincerely,

Someone who learned the hard way


----------



## 10CJ

mrzrich said:


> Dear Players Avoiding the Trophies,
> 
> DO USE MERLIN"S CAST SPELL!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Someone who learned the hard way


I forgot I was trying to avoid them and cast his spell. Oops.


----------



## CallieMar

Pheran said:


> I would just keep doing as much as you can in parallel. Maybe you will be able to get a formal costume if you are lucky.



Oh that's a good point! Do you have to earn/buy them in a certain order or do they unlock all at once? What happens after the event is over?


----------



## bookgirl

I got a trophy somehow right after the start so I'm pretty much doomed on a super aggressive board. Oh well


----------



## Pheran

CallieMar said:


> Oh that's a good point! Do you have to earn/buy them in a certain order or do they unlock all at once? What happens after the event is over?



The formal costumes will time-unlock in 4 days, but you also have to be to that point in the quest line to start collecting for them, which means beating 2 series of Gaston battles that take a while.  Once you unlock them you have to collect a bunch of fabric tokens from character missions (which is usually a pain).  I don't know whether or not you'll be able to make it that far with a limited set of characters, but it can't hurt to try.  The costumes are time-limited so they won't be available after the event ends, at least until they release them in some other way at a later time (e.g. legendary chests).


----------



## supernova

And so I find myself back to one of my original complaints.  Why can't we all just proceed at our own pace?  I will now have Bella and the Beast starting at me from the quest box for the next four days. Whats wrong with allowing us to roll right into collecting fabric as soon as we are at that point?  Idiots.


----------



## littlebearfan

mrzrich said:


> Dear Players Avoiding the Trophies,
> 
> DO NOT USE MERLIN"S CAST SPELL!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Someone who learned the hard way



To late! I just did.  But there is good news, I am number 11 on my board with just 10 trophies. Top person has 19. So I got into a pretty good group (for now).


----------



## Sazzafraz

littlebearfan said:


> To late! I just did.  But there is good news, I am number 11 on my board with just 10 trophies. Top person has 19. So I got into a pretty good group (for now).


That's really good...leader on my board is like 170. Smh


----------



## CallieMar

Pheran said:


> The formal costumes will time-unlock in 4 days, but you also have to be to that point in the quest line to start collecting for them, which means beating 2 series of Gaston battles that take a while. Once you unlock them you have to collect a bunch of fabric tokens from character missions (which is usually a pain). I don't know whether or not you'll be able to make it that far with a limited set of characters, but it can't hurt to try. The costumes are time-limited so they won't be available after the event ends, at least until they release them in some other way at a later time (e.g. legendary chests).



Thank you for the explanation. I'll give it a shot and see how far I can get.


----------



## figment_jii

So, if I'm reading it right...in three days and 16 hours, Belle's dress, Beast's tux, and Gaston should all become available.  So we'll have about one week to collect fabric and all of the other tokens needed to unlock three things!  Yikes!


----------



## mmmears

At what level would you stop upgrading the B&B characters in order to save currency?  I want to make sure that they are high enough to be able to participate in the costume searches, but I'd also like to be able to afford said costumes as well as Gaston.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> At what level would you stop upgrading the B&B characters in order to save currency?  I want to make sure that they are high enough to be able to participate in the costume searches, but I'd also like to be able to afford said costumes as well as Gaston.


Most of mine are at level 5.  Want to keep going because I'm worried about trying to bring them up to 10 once the tokens become more scarce.  But then, I was never one to adhere to the "farming" method of playing the game when it comes to currency.  My mind tends to go more towards strategy rather than LCD farming.


----------



## hopemax

Most of my characters are at level 6, and to upgrade them to level 7 is only 2600 per character.  Mrs Potts and Chip, to go the next level is 800 each.  So to level all of my current characters to the next level is about 12,000 shields.  I'm not sure how much of a difference that really is going to make for affording Gaston and costumes.  I currently have 27,000 in currency, and even with buying and upgrading, each day my total gets higher, and we still have 10 days left.

My limitation on the leveling, is the time.  I will try to get everyone to 7 because that means their only unavailable for 4 hours.  If I can upgrade a few of them to level 8, overnight, I will do that.  Otherwise, I'm holding them because I don't want them to be unavailable for earning tokens/fabric.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

supernova said:


> And so I find myself back to one of my original complaints.  Why can't we all just proceed at our own pace?  I will now have Bella and the Beast starting at me from the quest box for the next four days. Whats wrong with allowing us to roll right into collecting fabric as soon as we are at that point?  Idiots.



I have a feeling it's because they know they have to convert event currency to gems at the end and they want to prolong that as much as possible. I think that's why they made the event currency so hard to come by this time around too. Maybe they hope if people have less time that they will end up with less gems and be more tempted to hit that in app purchase for it...


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

I'm reaaaallly hoping the fabric isn't "epic". I would love Belle's official dress... and Mickey's tuxedo. 
But mostly I'm hoping I can finally finish an event and see the end! I came so close with NBC, the snowgies RUINED Frozen for me, was maybe 2 tasks away from finishing Mulan (I got all the characters though but it was so disappointing to see all those tasks disappear and the characters just exist), and I've been trying so hard to stay on top of this one. Fingers crossed. I'd love to see how they actually end haha


----------



## squirrel

So what is this secret about event boards.  I thought everyone was playing on one board, but I guess not.  The top player on my board has 73.

If this was mention earlier I must have missed it.


----------



## Aryn

I am having such a problem with Belles ears. I had one drop today! That's it! I need 3 more ears and I can welcome her. So frustrated right now.


----------



## OceanGirl2583

Do you have to have the restaurant to get belle? I don't have any BATB quests, and I have Lumiere and have done all those quests...


----------



## hopemax

OceanGirl2583 said:


> Do you have to have the restaurant to get belle? I don't have any BATB quests, and I have Lumiere and have done all those quests...



No, you do not need the Be Our Guest restaurant.  What level are your characters?  Maybe someone needs to be leveled up.


----------



## OceanGirl2583

hopemax said:


> No, you do not need the Be Our Guest restaurant.  What level are your characters?  Maybe someone needs to be leveled up.


Beast is at 6, Mrs. Potts and Cogsworth at 5, and Lumiere is at 4


----------



## J24LM

Aryn said:


> I am having such a problem with Belles ears. I had one drop today! That's it! I need 3 more ears and I can welcome her. So frustrated right now.


How often do you play? You've got lots to do before the costumes become available in 3 days. How's your happiness level?


----------



## hopemax

OceanGirl2583 said:


> Beast is at 6, Mrs. Potts and Cogsworth at 5, and Lumiere is at 4



That should be enough. What happens when you click on Belle?  Complete more tasks or go online to Welcome characters?  Have you tried force closing the app and rebooting your device?  Otherwise you may have to contact Gameloft.


----------



## 10CJ

squirrel said:


> So what is this secret about event boards.  I thought everyone was playing on one board, but I guess not.  The top player on my board has 73.
> 
> If this was mention earlier I must have missed it.


The theory is if you wait you end up on a less competitive board and it is easier to get the top prizes. 

I try to wait and typically can get into the second or third level. I am still usually not in the top group.


----------



## CallieMar

I can finally welcome Belle overnight!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

LeCras said:


> I was going to wait at least 24 hours but somehow managed to collect one. I'm too competitive to just leave it, so I guess I'll be collecting for the next however many days. *sigh*


funny, the exsact same thing happened to me. I avoided the collect all spell, keep all my coin attractions in one area to avoid accidentally clicking on them and to make collecting easier and didn't send anyone on a coin mission but when checking I saw I somehow collected one! >_< started in spot 1400 some odd. but the top spot only has 60 so I hopefully will be able to make it into the top 30 at least. Could use all the concessions I can get my paws on for the event currency farm


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Maybe it's my imagination, but since the Beauty and Beast event started, most of my chests have been clustered from the parade float tent, through the are from Frontier Land, the front to over by Merlin. Probably haven't had more than 5 in other areas. So much easier than the old hunt and hunt and hunt....
Has anyone else noticed this or is my good luck on a roll?


----------



## squirrel

I did not know about the waiting to collect on trophies so now I have 64 (139th place) and the leader on my board has 169 trophies.  I guess I won't be getting the bakery.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

So I'm trying to hoard as many roses as I can for Gaston and it dawned on me that we they could possibly be tokens for the formal wear... hoping they're not though...


----------



## atrus79

So ... I've been leveling up Belle & Beast on purpose, in fear that they will have to be a certain level to obtain their costumes. I have Beast at 7 and Belle at 6 ... at some point I have to stop to build up roses for Gaston too. Ugh ...


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

Getting so fed up of this game... lol... 

Does anyone know what attractions/buildings are prone to getting the rose trophies? Currently my rank is not loading


----------



## Pheran

WaltDisneyGirl84 said:


> Getting so fed up of this game... lol...
> 
> Does anyone know what attractions/buildings are prone to getting the rose trophies? Currently my rank is not loading



The Striking Gold Mini Event wiki page has a complete list of buildings and character activities that generate trophies (AKA gold coins).


----------



## mmmears

Accidentally clicked on something (not sure what) but I'm now in the competition.  Sadly, the top person is at 109 already.  Just hoping to get the bakery at the end of this thing.  I was also hoping to wait longer to begin.


----------



## Wdw1015

Assuming the conversion rates of tokens to gems is the same as in past events, has anyone done the math to see how many tokens we would need to get the max amount of gems once the event is over?


----------



## Pheran

Wdw1015 said:


> Assuming the conversion rates of tokens to gems is the same as in past events, has anyone done the math to see how many tokens we would need to get the max amount of gems once the event is over?



If it's consistent with past events, you need 80,000 leftover event currency to get 40 gems.


----------



## lmmatooki

Gosh, I have been so so busy this past week but I already defeated Gaston and got the quest to get Belle's and Beast's costumes. All that is left to do is wait! I also somehow got ranked second for the wishes event which was cool!


----------



## SunDial

.


Pheran said:


> If it's consistent with past events, you need 80,000 leftover event currency to get 40 gems.





lmmatooki said:


> I also somehow got ranked second for the wishes event which was cool!



I am farming the event coins and playing now for the 40 gem conversion.   I now have 68K.   Belle and Beast at 5.  Lumiere and Cogsworth at 4.  Potts and Chip at 3.  When I get over the 80K and see what the outfits and Gaston cost, then I will start leveling up everyone.  They are already set to go. 

The leader board I am on, I  am also in second spot.  To me it doesn't seem that many are playing hard for this mini event.


----------



## Quellman

WaltDisneyGirl84 said:


> Getting so fed up of this game... lol...
> 
> Does anyone know what attractions/buildings are prone to getting the rose trophies? Currently my rank is not loading



Force quit the game and then restart it so it goes through the loading screen. Sometimes you just get disconnected from the server. Your count of trophys collected is still stored on your phone until you connect back to the game.


----------



## figment_jii

I'm trying to figure out if my game is having trouble or not.  I've noticed that when certain characters finish a certain task, the game momentarily "freezes" while they finish up the task.  For example, when I select Woody to do his one hour task, when he finishes up, he has to put away his lasso.  I cannot tap on a different character or collect from a building until he finishes his animation.  It's not a long "freeze" (maybe a few seconds), but it's noticeable.  The game doesn't "freeze" in the sense that everything stops/hangs, I just cannot tap on any other button or icon until he finishes up his animation.  I think I've also noticed it with Rex 1-hour task, Buzz's 1-hour task, Wall-e's 8 hour task, Sarge's 1-hour task, and maybe the Woody & Bo Peep task.  Is anyone else experiences something similar?


----------



## Acer

Just went online and am in first with 67 trophies. Best tip in this thread so far. I think 30 has 18. Just playing for top 30


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Re: finding the chests, yes that's where I usually find them...but actually I'm finding them now in weirder and weirder spots, like over the back waterfall, or perched over the back Monorail tunnel.

That freeze is just the game making you wait for the animation (or long speeches) to finish.


----------



## figment_jii

HappyRoadTrip said:


> That freeze is just the game making you wait for the animation (or long speeches) to finish.


Okay, so it's not just my game.  It took me a while to figure out it was tied to the animation, but after I figured it out, I wanted to make sure it was an issue with the game itself and not an issue with my game specifically.


----------



## Pheran

figment_jii said:


> I'm trying to figure out if my game is having trouble or not.  I've noticed that when certain characters finish a certain task, the game momentarily "freezes" while they finish up the task.  For example, when I select Woody to do his one hour task, when he finishes up, he has to put away his lasso.  I cannot tap on a different character or collect from a building until he finishes his animation.  It's not a long "freeze" (maybe a few seconds), but it's noticeable.  The game doesn't "freeze" in the sense that everything stops/hangs, I just cannot tap on any other button or icon until he finishes up his animation.  I think I've also noticed it with Rex 1-hour task, Buzz's 1-hour task, Wall-e's 8 hour task, Sarge's 1-hour task, and maybe the Woody & Bo Peep task.  Is anyone else experiences something similar?



That bug has been in since the beginning, characters repeat their mission finish speeches and lock up your whole UI for a few seconds.  Gameloft seems not to care enough to fix it.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

Hope Loneheart said:


> funny, the exsact same thing happened to me. I avoided the collect all spell, keep all my coin attractions in one area to avoid accidentally clicking on them and to make collecting easier and didn't send anyone on a coin mission but when checking I saw I somehow collected one! >_< started in spot 1400 some odd. but the top spot only has 60 so I hopefully will be able to make it into the top 30 at least. Could use all the concessions I can get my paws on for the event currency farm


It's interesting how many people this happens to. Is it possible that we are not accidentally collecting a trophy, but that the app will, after a time, simply credit you with one to force your participation in the mini event? Has anyone had the patience to test this (e.g., by not tapping anything at all for a day)?


----------



## SunDial

Acer said:


> Just went online and am in first with 67 trophies. Best tip in this thread so far. I think 30 has 18. Just playing for top 30


Great isn't it.


----------



## PrincessS121212

So I just searched this games wiki pages, and for the previous events (not main story villains), all the villains cost to welcome them were between 25-45,000 event currency.  As for costumes, it looks like the most expensive so far was holiday minnie at 10,000 and the cheapest was mickey at 500.  I figure, plan to save around 55K event currency for both batb costumes and gaston and hopefully I'll be in the right ballpark with some left over to convert to gems.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

DoctorGoofy said:


> It's interesting how many people this happens to. Is it possible that we are not accidentally collecting a trophy, but that the app will, after a time, simply credit you with one to force your participation in the mini event? Has anyone had the patience to test this (e.g., by not tapping anything at all for a day)?


I've successfully waited a full day in past events but it does seem odd how many people this happened to this time around


----------



## squirrel

I have Beast at level 7 and the rest at 6 (no Chip).  I'm holding off levelling up anyone so I can start collecting roses.  I have 9 so far.  I have just over 40,000 in event currency.  Not sure how I'm ranking so high right now with the trophy event, I'm up to 12th place (I know it will drop as I sleep).


----------



## Pheran

DoctorGoofy said:


> It's interesting how many people this happens to. Is it possible that we are not accidentally collecting a trophy, but that the app will, after a time, simply credit you with one to force your participation in the mini event? Has anyone had the patience to test this (e.g., by not tapping anything at all for a day)?



This does not happen.  It's _very_ easy to accidentally get a trophy - just one wrong tap, or one character mission that gives one.  You will even get one if you launch a character mission before the event starts that didn't show a trophy at the time.  For example, if you tell Woody "Go On Duty" the evening before the event (which would not show a trophy reward at that time), and then check your phone the next day after the trophy event has started, his completed mission will give you a trophy.  Building trophies also hide underneath mission checkmarks - for example lots of Toy Story missions happen in Al's Toy Barn, and that building also gives a trophy.  So if you accidentally double-tap that checkmark when the building is ready to collect, bam, you just got a trophy.


----------



## rr333

Is there any reason I *should* or *should not* get Daisy's Halloween costume right now? She is ready to level up and her costume is ready. And it only takes an hour. I've only been playing a few months, so I wasn't around when it was released. Just wasn't sure of the benefits of having it or waiting til the event is over.

If it makes a difference, I've recently welcomed Zurg, Flora and Fauna, and now Chip and Dale... Donald is ready to welcome, but I'm waiting to worry about him til after the event since I've read here that his drops take forever!


----------



## whitney250

rr333 said:


> Is there any reason I *should* or *should not* get Daisy's Halloween costume right now? She is ready to level up and her costume is ready. And it only takes an hour. I've only been playing a few months, so I wasn't around when it was released. Just wasn't sure of the benefits of having it or waiting til the event is over.
> 
> If it makes a difference, I've recently welcomed Zurg, Flora and Fauna, and now Chip and Dale... Donald is ready to welcome, but I'm waiting to worry about him til after the event since I've read here that his drops take forever!



I'd wait... just incase you need that fabric for the BATB costumes.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

Is it best to open the slots that hold chests and/or the pedestals or save my magic and gems? I have 5 spots for chests and 2 pedestals open currently.


----------



## 10CJ

Brandy Duncan said:


> Is it best to open the slots that hold chests and/or the pedestals or save my magic and gems? I have 5 spots for chests and 2 pedestals open currently.


I would open more spots along the bottom before using gems to open the third pedestal. I have all the spots across the bottom open and have not felt the need to open the third pedestal.


----------



## squirrel

10CJ said:


> I would open more spots along the bottom before using gems to open the third pedestal. I have all the spots across the bottom open and have not felt the need to open the third pedestal.


Same here.  I wish I had enough gems for another pedestal.  I have 4 Platinum chests and 1 Gold and one free spot.  I was saving the good chests for something good but nothing has come along.  I even opened up a Gold during the BatB event hoping to get the special bakery stores, but didn't get one.


----------



## rr333

whitney250 said:


> I'd wait... just incase you need that fabric for the BATB costumes.



Thank you! I'm glad I asked!


----------



## whitney250

rr333 said:


> Thank you! I'm glad I asked!


 You're welcome!  I learned that last event, I was lucky enough to have leftovers from Halloween for my Mulan event costumes!


----------



## silly.old.bear

Hello! What levels are your BATB characters? Debating between leveling them up and saving event currency. Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth are all level 5 with Belle level 4.  I have 25,000 event currency. Thanks!


----------



## Beccybooboo

silly.old.bear said:


> Hello! What levels are your BATB characters? Debating between leveling them up and saving event currency... Thanks!



Belle Beast Lumiere and Cogsworth are all level 7 ready to go to 8. Mrs Potts is 6 ready for 7. Chip is 5 ready for 6. That is where they will stay for now. Currently I am collecting roses ready for Gaston. I have 57,707 currency. Not sure what level your BaTB characters are but if you leave it too late to level them up you still need to collect their items so that Gaston and fabric drops are the focus. As for currency being affected with levelling up I havent found that to be an issue for me, but it depends on how much currency you have managed to collect.


----------



## mcdall

Hope Loneheart said:


> I've successfully waited a full day in past events but it does seem odd how many people this happened to this time around



Happened to me also, but I play in my phone so I could have taped one by accident. I'm just surprised I didn't notice it fly up with potions etc.

Of course this event has gems, but at least they are giving them to all finishers. It was frustrating when you had to be in the top 10 or so to get the gems. I can't tap very hour every day lol!! It's tough competition.


----------



## silly.old.bear

Beccybooboo said:


> Belle Beast Lumiere and Cogsworth are all level 7 ready to go to 8. Mrs Potts is 6 ready for 7. Chip is 5 ready for 6. That is where they will stay for now. Currently I am collecting roses ready for Gaston. I have 57,707 currency. Not sure what level your BaTB characters are but if you leave it too late to level them up you still need to collect their items so that Gaston and fabric drops are the focus. As for currency being affected with levelling up I havent found that to be an issue for me, but it depends on how much currency you have managed to collect.



That's so amazing!!! I have Beast, lumiere, cogs at lv 5 and belle at 4 with only 25K currency.... I guess I should level up more.


----------



## J24LM

I went offline to play the game when the trophies thing started. Just went back online. I'm number 1 with 225 trophies! Number 2 is at 123!!!!! Best tip ever from this board!!!! Thank you to whomever figured it out!!


----------



## Brandy Duncan

J24LM said:


> I went offline to play the game when the trophies thing started. Just went back online. I'm number 1 with 225 trophies! Number 2 is at 123!!!!! Best tip ever from this board!!!! Thank you to whomever figured it out!!


What is the tip? I missed it.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

Are the decorations good for anything but making your park look better? I was thinking of storing quite a few to make room for things attractions and concessions and putting them back when I had more room. Thanks


----------



## J24LM

Brandy Duncan said:


> What is the tip? I missed it.


So when a mini event starts, don't click on any trophies or coins or whatever the game wants you to click. Get out of your game completely. Then turn airplane mode on and start your game again. Collect whatever you need to collect for a few days only playing on airplane mode. After a few days play normally and the game registers all you have collected but as if you just started collecting. It shoots you up to 1st place. But you have to make sure you only play your game on airplane mode. The minute you play normally it registers everything you've collected.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

J24LM said:


> So when a mini event starts, don't click on any trophies or coins or whatever the game wants you to click. Get out of your game completely. Then turn airplane mode on and start your game again. Collect whatever you need to collect for a few days only playing on airplane mode. After a few days play normally and the game registers all you have collected but as if you just started collecting. It shoots you up to 1st place. But you have to make sure you only play your game on airplane mode. The minute you play normally it registers everything you've collected.


Thanks


----------



## DoreyAdore

silly.old.bear said:


> Hello! What levels are your BATB characters? Debating between leveling them up and saving event currency. Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth are all level 5 with Belle level 4.  I have 25,000 event currency. Thanks!


Beast is at 8. Belle and Mrs Potts are at 7. Lumiere and Cogsworth are at 6 and Chip is at 5. I have just under 74,000 event currency. I could level a couple of them up. I have all the tokens, but not the roses for all of them.  Those darn roses take so long to get!


----------



## maxsmom

J24LM said:


> So when a mini event starts, don't click on any trophies or coins or whatever the game wants you to click. Get out of your game completely. Then turn airplane mode on and start your game again. Collect whatever you need to collect for a few days only playing on airplane mode. After a few days play normally and the game registers all you have collected but as if you just started collecting. It shoots you up to 1st place. But you have to make sure you only play your game on airplane mode. The minute you play normally it registers everything you've collected.


Thanks, I had no idea what everyone was talking about. I wish I would have known. I have 84 trophies and 1st place has like 450.  No idea how you get to there. I wish the leader boards were made up if people around your level b/c it's pretty hard to compete against those that are way ahead of you. I cannot even get chin and dale yet b/c I'm not far enough along in the game. 
Another thing, so the fabric won't drop until their clothes are actually available correct? This is my 1st big event. Mickey has some green fabric that I've been trying to get but that's it.


----------



## empresslilly

silly.old.bear said:


> Hello! What levels are your BATB characters? Debating between leveling them up and saving event currency. Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth are all level 5 with Belle level 4.  I have 25,000 event currency. Thanks!


I've got Beast and Belle at level 7, Mrs. Potts at 6, Cogsworth and Lumiere at 5 and Chip at 4.  I've got 38 roses collected and 67,000 in event currency.  I feel pretty comfortable leaving it at that in order to be ready for the next phase.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Just to confirm, is the "cap out" of roses the cumulative total of the required number for all of your batb characters?  So for example, if all 6 of your characters require 8 roses to level up, would the cap out be 48?  I'm focusing on roses, bags/string, and currency for the day, and I didn't want to waste time I could spend on 1 more character level up if I cap out at, say, 20 roses and already have 19.


----------



## silly.old.bear

Thanks for all the replies! It's all so helpful.   This is my first big event. I started the game in the middle of the frozen event.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessS121212 said:


> Just to confirm, is the "cap out" of roses the cumulative total of the required number for all of your batb characters?  So for example, if all 6 of your characters require 8 roses to level up, would the cap out be 48?  I'm focusing on roses, bags/string, and currency for the day, and I didn't want to waste time I could spend on 1 more character level up if I cap out at, say, 20 roses and already have 19.



Correct.


----------



## karmstr112

silly.old.bear said:


> Hello! What levels are your BATB characters? Debating between leveling them up and saving event currency. Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth are all level 5 with Belle level 4.  I have 25,000 event currency. Thanks!



Chip & Mrs Potts are at level 5, Belle & Lumiere at 6, Cogsworth 7 and the Beast at 8. All but the Beast are ready to upgrade to the next level. I have 45k event currency and 16 roses. Plan on spending the day collecting roses and event currency. Stomach flu knocked me out of the gold event, so no Bakery for me.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

silly.old.bear said:


> Thanks for all the replies! It's all so helpful.   This is my first big event. I started the game in the middle of the frozen event.


We started around the same time. I totally agree. Everyone here has been so  helpful. I am so grateful. A BIG thanks to everyone. I wish I would have found this forum when I first started th


silly.old.bear said:


> Thanks for all the replies! It's all so helpful.   This is my first big event. I started the game in the middle of the frozen event.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

I was thinking about getting a character with my gems, but I'm not sure who would be the most beneficial.  I'm at the point of the main story line where I just welcomed Flynn. The only character that I have currently that requires gems to get is Pluto. My options are Rex, Jack Sparrow, Boo, Wall-E, or Maximus, or should I get a building. Any opinions on this is appreciated.


----------



## PrincessP

Brandy Duncan said:


> I was thinking about getting a character with my gems, but I'm not sure who would be the most beneficial.  I'm at the point of the main story line where I just welcomed Flynn. The only character that I have currently that requires gems to get is Pluto. My options are Rex, Jack Sparrow, Boo, Wall-E, or Maximus, or should I get a building. Any opinions on this is appreciated.



The only gem characters I have of those you mentioned are Rex and Maximus. Rex helps a lot with Zurg tokens and Maximus helps with mother Gothel tokens. There may be other tokens that I can't recall. I think characters help more than actual attractions do. As I am sure you know, these characters are often offered in special promotions that you can purchase with real cash. So there is that option as well.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

Do the same attractions give gold coins in each mini event or does it change up?


----------



## squirrel

Brandy Duncan said:


> I was thinking about getting a character with my gems, but I'm not sure who would be the most beneficial.  I'm at the point of the main story line where I just welcomed Flynn. The only character that I have currently that requires gems to get is Pluto. My options are Rex, Jack Sparrow, Boo, Wall-E, or Maximus, or should I get a building. Any opinions on this is appreciated.


I bought Rex.  I don't have the others.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Brandy Duncan said:


> Are the decorations good for anything but making your park look better? I was thinking of storing quite a few to make room for things attractions and concessions and putting them back when I had more room. Thanks


the decorations are just that.  They don't give you magic or gems or anything.  You can store them without hurting anything to make room.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

evilqueenmindy said:


> the decorations are just that.  They don't give you magic or gems or anything.  You can store them without hurting anything to make room.


supposedly they help boost park attendance (lifetime visitors) but as that isn't a factor I've put all mine away


----------



## Hope Loneheart

well tomorrow we finally get to do stuff again! going to bed with B&B both at level 7 and the rest are 5 and ready to level, have 25 roses saved up and 90,846 event currency saved up and should make it into the top 5 so long as I get up before the mini event ends, if not I'm more than 150 ahead of spot 30 so I'm set there


----------



## squirrel

I'm holding out in 15th place on my board, but I'm off to bed.  Hopefully I don't go higher than 30th, I really want the bakery.  I haven't levelled anyone up in a while, I've been collecting roses, bags and rope.  I have 43 roses and just over 55,000 in event currency.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Unfortunately I collected a rose accidentally very early on and I was online at the time so I won't place anywhere decent in the mini event (sadly because I really want the bakery) 

I have 43 roses, enough ropes and bags for 8 more and 60,000 in event currency. Eagerly waiting Gaston and those formal costumes.


----------



## lmmatooki

silly.old.bear said:


> Hello! What levels are your BATB characters? Debating between leveling them up and saving event currency. Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth are all level 5 with Belle level 4.  I have 25,000 event currency. Thanks!


I have all of mine at level 5 and I am just going to keep them there for now, I have had all of the stuff to level them up though. I also have 43,439 in event currency saved up.


----------



## SunDial

.


Brandy Duncan said:


> Do the same attractions give gold coins in each mini event or does it change up?



For now the same ones give gold coins.   They have changed a character or 2 in the past.


----------



## Sandra32

I have 79k of event currency, 48 roses, Beast at level 8 and everyone else at 6. All ready to level up. Now waiting very impatiently for Gaston!


----------



## SunDial

Hope Loneheart said:


> well tomorrow we finally get to do stuff again! going to bed with B&B both at level 7 and the rest are 5 and ready to level, have 25 roses saved up and 90,846 event currency saved up and should make it into the top 5 so long as I get up before the mini event ends, if not I'm more than 150 ahead of spot 30 so I'm set there



We are in a similar position.   My B&B are at 5 and I have 94K in currency.  I am first spot on mini game.  Have all possible roses and tokens.


----------



## PrincessP

Belle and Beast are level 6, everyone else at 5, and everyone ready for leveling up.  54 roses stockpiled - my max level. Ropes and bags fully stocked to earn more once I spend some. 78K event currency. Ready for the next phase!!!


----------



## Pheran

J24LM said:


> So when a mini event starts, don't click on any trophies or coins or whatever the game wants you to click. Get out of your game completely. Then turn airplane mode on and start your game again. Collect whatever you need to collect for a few days only playing on airplane mode. After a few days play normally and the game registers all you have collected but as if you just started collecting. It shoots you up to 1st place. But you have to make sure you only play your game on airplane mode. The minute you play normally it registers everything you've collected.



This is purely a personal opinion, but I consider this method cheating.  By doing this you are gaining a completely unfair advantage over everyone else on the leaderboard you join, since you've been able to collect trophies for much longer than them.  The game should absolutely not work like this, but they've left an exploitable hole here.  This is very different than the method where you simply delay your event start by not collecting items for a while.  In that method you join a later (hopefully less competitive) leaderboard, but you only have the same collecting opportunity as everyone else.


----------



## 10CJ

For those at the top of the mini game leaderboards, how many trophies do you have? 

I accidentally hit one early and started before I was ready. I have 385 and am currently in 35 place. 30th place has 10 more than I do at the moment.


----------



## Pheran

10CJ said:


> For those at the top of the mini game leaderboards, how many trophies do you have?
> 
> I accidentally hit one early and started before I was ready. I have 385 and am currently in 35 place. 30th place has 10 more than I do at the moment.



I managed to delay 24 hours this time (it's hard with coins/trophies!).  Currently I am #5 with 294 trophies.


----------



## lmmatooki

Ranked 16th in the gold trophy event!


----------



## lmmatooki

The formal wear isn't showing up for me...it just says 0 seconds

Edit: oops it just popped up


----------



## Disney_Princess83

For Beasts Costume you need:

12 Collars (same as upgrading him)
10 Beast Mickey Hats (same as upgrading him)
8 Gold Material
10,000 Event Currency

For Belles Costume you need

6 Roses
8 Gloves (same as upgrading her)
3 Gold Material
3,000 Event Currency

I'm fairly sure you need the costumes before you can get Gaston as he isn't unlocked for me. It says Complete more BatB quests and the only ones I have are getting the costumes for both. I've even finished the yellow quests for the BatB characters.


----------



## Pheran

Belle Costume:

6 roses
8 gloves
3 fabric
3000 currency

Gaston is still showing locked for me, I guess you need these costumes.


----------



## 10CJ

I am glad it is just one fabric for both and a decent amount of options. 

All I need is the fabric, I had enough of the other items saved up so hopefully I can get at least Belle today.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Not that many people can get the fabric. Plus we have to get more tokens....


----------



## Pheran

Fabric Missions:

Bo Peep + Woody - My Favorite Cowboy
Sully + Mike - Group Laugh Floor Visit
Pete - No More Noise!
Chip + Belle - Storytime

Also available in Gold Chests.

These costume requirements are more reasonable than I expected.


----------



## Pkltm

I feel like it will take forever to get the fabric, Pete takes 8 hours if I remember correctly!


----------



## Pheran

Misskristinaaah said:


> Not that many people can get the fabric. Plus we have to get more tokens....



All of my characters are ready to level, so the only tokens I need are fabric.  I agree that the options for getting fabric are limited, and new players will certainly have trouble if they haven't progressed far enough to have all these characters (and Chip is premium).


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i got first place in the mini event with 295 trophies*


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I feel as though the costumes should have been optional, as opposed to necessary to welcome Gaston. At the very least, we should have been allowed to simply progress through the event without having to wait. I finished all the other tasks several days ago and I wish we could have started to collect fabric then.


----------



## rr333

Pkltm said:


> I feel like it will take forever to get the fabric, Pete takes 8 hours if I remember correctly!



Yes, that is correct. I was so happy when Pete dropped fabric (minutes after the costumes became available) after I'd had him on that task overnight!


----------



## figment_jii

There really aren't any short tasks associated with the fabrics!  It's going to take a while to get 11 Gold Fabrics...unless the drop rate is really generous!
Sully & Mike: Group Laugh Floor Visit (4 hours)
Bo Peep & Woody: My Favorite Cowboy (4 hours)
Sally & Jack: Costume Making (6 hours)
Chip & Belle: Storytime (4 hours)
Pete: No More Noise (8 hours)
Gold Chest (12 hours)


----------



## 10CJ

Pheran said:


> Fabric Missions:
> 
> Bo Peep + Woody - My Favorite Cowboy
> Sully + Mike - Group Laugh Floor Visit
> Pete - No More Noise!
> Chip + Belle - Storytime
> 
> Also available in Gold Chests.
> 
> These costume requirements are more reasonable than I expected.


Also sally and jack.

I think five different options is a lot. Seems like more than in the past.


----------



## Onceler

Does anyone know what level Pete needs to be at for his "No More Noise!" task? I finally got to the point where I was able to welcome him just after the start of this event but I was planning on waiting until after the event to welcome him. If he can do that task at level 1 then I will go ahead and welcome him. But if he needs to be leveled up a few times then I may not bother.


----------



## Pheran

10CJ said:


> Also sally and jack.
> 
> I think five different options is a lot. Seems like more than in the past.



Ah, I didn't know about Sally and Jack, it doesn't show for me since I don't have Sally.


----------



## rr333

Just discovered Chip needs to be level 4 to do his fabric task with Belle.


----------



## Pheran

Onceler said:


> Does anyone know what level Pete needs to be at for his "No More Noise!" task? I finally got to the point where I was able to welcome him just after the start of this event but I was planning on waiting until after the event to welcome him. If he can do that task at level 1 then I will go ahead and welcome him. But if he needs to be leveled up a few times then I may not bother.



According to the wiki Pete's task is level 1, which is surprising for an 8-hour task.


----------



## karmstr112

rr333 said:


> Yes, that is correct. I was so happy when Pete dropped fabric (minutes after the costumes became available) after I'd had him on that task overnight!



I already had Pete and the nightmare people on quests that now produce fabric, mini happy dance if either drops fabric.


----------



## mmmears

Agree with the PP who thinks that the costumes should remain something that is optional.  It's going to make it super hard to get through this part of the event.


----------



## Onceler

Pheran said:


> According to the wiki Pete's task is level 1, which is surprising for an 8-hour task.



Thanks. I will go ahead and start the welcoming process.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Does everyone pretty much agree that to even attempt to get Gaston, you have to have the costumes purchased for Belle and Beast?  It said, complete for quests and none are happening, most characters are level 6-7.  If so, that sucks, as there's only 6 days left.  Seems like a decent amount of time, but I'm so exhausted mentally trying to get enough roses!  Driving me nuts. lol  A game shouldn't cause my hair to fall out.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Huh.  As I finished typing that, I went in and checked and got my 3 fabrics right away and now I have Belle's dress.  It caused a conversation between her and beast, but it did not trigger a quest, which I hoped it would, so Gaston would start.  Here's to hoping getting Beasts costume helps.


----------



## Didymus

My friend is a bit behind: battling Gaston for the second time now. I can't remember if the costumes were triggered right after or there was another quest first. Does anyone remember?


----------



## Pheran

Didymus said:


> My friend is a bit behind: battling Gaston for the second time now. I can't remember if the costumes were triggered right after or there was another quest first. Does anyone remember?



I believe there's a 12-hour Cogsworth/Lumiere mission after you're done with Gaston.


----------



## 10CJ

zeitzeuge said:


> Huh.  As I finished typing that, I went in and checked and got my 3 fabrics right away and now I have Belle's dress.  It caused a conversation between her and beast, but it did not trigger a quest, which I hoped it would, so Gaston would start.  Here's to hoping getting Beasts costume helps.


I wonder if you need both or just Beasts. Since Beasts is at the top of the list maybe it is just his.


----------



## zeitzeuge

I had 4 quests going for fabric, 3 of the 4 gave me returns and enough to get Belle's.  Seems fast.  Hope it stays that way for Beast.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I feel really dumb as I has pete and jack & sally on their quests that have the fabric as a drop but collected everyone 5 minuets before they became available! I'm actually ok with them both needing a mix of two of their level up tokens instead of 2 different fabrics and just their unique one.


----------



## J24LM

10CJ said:


> For those at the top of the mini game leaderboards, how many trophies do you have?
> 
> I accidentally hit one early and started before I was ready. I have 385 and am currently in 35 place. 30th place has 10 more than I do at the moment.





Pheran said:


> This is purely a personal opinion, but I consider this method cheating.  By doing this you are gaining a completely unfair advantage over everyone else on the leaderboard you join, since you've been able to collect trophies for much longer than them.  The game should absolutely not work like this, but they've left an exploitable hole here.  This is very different than the method where you simply delay your event start by not collecting items for a while.  In that method you join a later (hopefully less competitive) leaderboard, but you only have the same collecting opportunity as everyone else.


I respect your opinion. However at the same time, this 'loophole' is available to everyone. Anyone can play mini games that way if they wanted to. Knowing it's an option for you but not taking it is your choice. But suggesting that others are cheating for choosing to play in a manner that is available for everyone is unfair in my opinion.


----------



## J24LM

10CJ said:


> For those at the top of the mini game leaderboards, how many trophies do you have?
> 
> I accidentally hit one early and started before I was ready. I have 385 and am currently in 35 place. 30th place has 10 more than I do at the moment.


Sorry included you in a reply by mistake.


----------



## zeitzeuge

10CJ said:


> I wonder if you need both or just Beasts. Since Beasts is at the top of the list maybe it is just his.


It's going to take me a while to get Beasts, since his items take a while and there's double than needed for Belle's.  At least there's no dang roses to collect for him.  8 collars instead.  We shall see.  I'll come back here after I get his costume to tell what happens


----------



## jamieonthefly

Do y'all think there will be another mini event starting? Perhaps another happiness contest? Does anyone remember how long they've been waiting between mini events?


----------



## Sazzafraz

10CJ said:


> For those at the top of the mini game leaderboards, how many trophies do you have?
> 
> I accidentally hit one early and started before I was ready. I have 385 and am currently in 35 place. 30th place has 10 more than I do at the moment.


I ranked 82 with 325 trophies, first place on my board was close to 800


----------



## KPach525

jamieonthefly said:


> Do y'all think there will be another mini event starting? Perhaps another happiness contest? Does anyone remember how long they've been waiting between mini events?


I was betting my money on a tapping event with the dishes... but have been wrong twice now. But yes I do expect one more, the last 5 days of the event.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Sazzafraz said:


> I ranked 82 with 325 trophies, first place on my board was close to 800


 800?! That seems impossible. I play pretty regular and I managed about 340. I got onto an easy board and finished in first. It's hard to believe anyone could get over double that.


----------



## Sazzafraz

jamieonthefly said:


> 800?! That seems impossible. I play pretty regular and I managed about 340. I got onto an easy board and finished in first. It's hard to believe anyone could get over double that.


Exactly, I don't know how it's even possible. After the first day first place had over 100.  I tried hard to stay in the top 30 but the past 2 days just gave up, I was like 70 trophies behind.  Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Princess4

KPach525 said:


> I was betting my money on a tapping event with the dishes... but have been wrong twice now. But yes I do expect one more, the last 5 days of the event.


tapping events wont happen till after the full event since people may still have them as a quest i expect a dish tapper next month for a mini event or bunnies for Easter only time will tell


----------



## figment_jii

Out of curiosity, I wanted to know how many trophies one could collect if you played 24-hours per day (four days), started the exact moment the event started and collected everything without losing any time.  I calculated that you could collect 876 trophies (assuming you had all attractions and all characters available).  So, while over 800 is possible, I think you have to be playing almost non-stop and/or spending gems to finish up things faster!


----------



## SunDial

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i got first place in the mini event with 295 trophies*


I did too with just over 300


----------



## Pkltm

zeitzeuge said:


> I had 4 quests going for fabric, 3 of the 4 gave me returns and enough to get Belle's.  Seems fast.  Hope it stays that way for Beast.



I got one


----------



## figment_jii

My first three 4-hour tasks just finished up (Belle, Bo Peep and Mike) and yielded one fabric.  Hope things go better down the road...


----------



## B&tBlove88

Is anyone gonna try for Beast first, and see if that triggers Gaston or just go for Belle first?


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I got 3rd place with 413


----------



## Pheran

B&tBlove88 said:


> Is anyone gonna try for Beast first, and see if that triggers Gaston or just go for Belle first?



I'll try holding out for Beast's costume, since Belle's alone doesn't seem to do anything useful.  Personally I doubt anything will unlock until you get both.


----------



## hopemax

My first set of 4 Fabric tasks yielded me a total of 0.  My IOS game has had a pretty terrible drop rate for this event overall,  Belle took 3 days, but I've managed to keep up.

My Windows game, which I didn't get to start the event until last Monday because of vacation, is actually coming along pretty well.  I am Welcoming Belle (1 hr into the 8 hr countdown).  In this game her tokens dropped in about 36 hrs.  I still have to build the tavern, the two rounds of Gaston plus that 12 hr task to catch up to where everyone else is.  But due to the lighter than expected fabric requirements I am hoping that I will at least be able to get their costumes.  I still don't have much hope for actually having the time to Welcome Gaston, but for not being able to start the event until Day 12, I'm happy with being able to hopefully get everything else.


----------



## Didymus

B&tBlove88 said:


> Is anyone gonna try for Beast first, and see if that triggers Gaston or just go for Belle first?


I was just wondering the same. I'm thinking I will wait as it would seem that Belle's costume doesn't give any quests and  she is useful to get fabric.


----------



## Pheran

Didymus said:


> I was just wondering the same. I'm thinking I will wait as it would seem that Belle's costume doesn't give any quests and  she is useful to get fabric.



This is a good point that I had not considered.  Getting Belle's costume first is wasting an hour of her time where she could be getting fabric with Chip.  Getting Beast's first avoids this problem since you'll be done with the gold fabric when you are ready for Belle's.


----------



## Beccybooboo

B&tBlove88 said:


> Is anyone gonna try for Beast first, and see if that triggers Gaston or just go for Belle first?



I just sent Belle and Chip out again then gained enough fabric for Belle but it seems like it was for the best as Belle will help me gain fabric for Beast. Welcome him first then welcome Belle later. 



Pheran said:


> I'll try holding out for Beast's costume, since Belle's alone doesn't seem to do anything useful.  Personally I doubt anything will unlock until you get both.



Completely agree. This is what I thought would happen because of the order of the event. Hopefully Mickey's will be a gift at the end if you welcome Gaston. His costume unlocks same time as the event finishes.


----------



## Pheran

Beccybooboo said:


> Completely agree. This is what I thought would happen because of the order of the event. Hopefully Mickey's will be a gift at the end if you welcome Gaston. His costume unlocks same time as the event finishes.



I do not believe that Mickey's costume will be connected to the B&B event in any way, it should be obtainable regardless of what you've done in the event.


----------



## jamieonthefly

I finished 5 fabric quests and opened three silver chests... yielded only 1 fabric. Grrrr.


----------



## B&tBlove88

jamieonthefly said:


> I finished 5 fabric quests and opened three silver chests... yielded only 1 fabric. Grrrr.


Do silver chests also yield fabric? I thought it was only gold chests.


----------



## jamieonthefly

B&tBlove88 said:


> Do silver chests also yield fabric? I thought it was only gold chests.


Oh, I don't even know. Was just hoping.


----------



## Pheran

B&tBlove88 said:


> Do silver chests also yield fabric? I thought it was only gold chests.



The fabric is only in gold chests.


----------



## 10CJ

jamieonthefly said:


> Oh, I don't even know. Was just hoping.


If you click on the chest at the top that says rewards it will show you what is in each chest.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

I was able to obtain 3 pieces of fabric. Did anyone welcome Belle first or should I wait and welcome Beast first?


----------



## 10CJ

Misskristinaaah said:


> I was able to obtain 3 pieces of fabric. Did anyone welcome Belle first or should I wait and welcome Beast first?


Someone else welcomed Belle and say there was a brief dialogue but nothing else happened. So I am waiting and trying Beast first.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

ok so something odd just happened and I just realized I should have screen capped it but I just got a message that I'm getting the anniversary gifts because I never got them (it took a few days but I did eventually get them already) so I got all the chests, magic, happiness and gems again (it tried to give me the tiki room again but I got an error massage that I already have that attraction so I don't have 2 of them) has anyone else had this happen? I'm on android


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Yes I was offered the missing items too, but they failed to deliver the first time out.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Pheran said:


> I do not believe that Mickey's costume will be connected to the B&B event in any way, it should be obtainable regardless of what you've done in the event.



Makes sense as it is not part of the event so to speak. Guess I was just hoping that he was going to MC the ball at the end.


----------



## maxsmom

Ugh only 1 yellow fabric. At this rate it's going to take me awhile. And Chip cannot help w/costume stuff since I don't have be our guest restaurant. I used all of my gems for Mrs Potts & Chip. I've built back up to 78 at this point. Is there any point of getting the parade float at this point?


----------



## hopemax

maxsmom said:


> Ugh only 1 yellow fabric. At this rate it's going to take me awhile. And Chip cannot help w/costume stuff since I don't have be our guest restaurant. I used all of my gems for Mrs Potts & Chip. I've built back up to 78 at this point. Is there any point of getting the parade float at this point?



I don't have the Restaurant either, but Chip has a joint task with Belle for Fabric.  Not that they've managed to collect any for me, but I can do the task.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Grrrrr.  Had Pete and Sally/Jack finish their quests at my lunch break.  No drops.  Sent everyone off again for fabric, the only thing I need.  All the 4 hour ones are back.  No fabric.  Now waiting another 2 hours for Sally/Jack to finish, but at this rate, I won't be getting either costume for at least another day.  No gold chests either.  Sitting on a pile of silver, but that apparently does me no good.


----------



## mmmears

maxsmom said:


> Ugh only 1 yellow fabric. At this rate it's going to take me awhile. And Chip cannot help w/costume stuff since I don't have be our guest restaurant. I used all of my gems for Mrs Potts & Chip. I've built back up to 78 at this point. Is there any point of getting the parade float at this point?



The fact that Chip is less helpful without the restaurant makes me less inclined to use gems to get a limited time character in the future.  This is, as far as I know, the first time I have bought a premium character for a limited time event and they were not really able to help since I didn't also choose to buy an attraction that I did not want.  Bad move, gameloft.


----------



## B&tBlove88

I'm really not liking the fabric. I thought it was gonna be super easy, but out of 10 drops, I've only gotten 4!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

1 more fabric and I can welcome beast. Then start collecting Belle's 3.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Hope Loneheart said:


> ok so something odd just happened and I just realized I should have screen capped it but I just got a message that I'm getting the anniversary gifts because I never got them (it took a few days but I did eventually get them already) so I got all the chests, magic, happiness and gems again (it tried to give me the tiki room again but I got an error massage that I already have that attraction so I don't have 2 of them) has anyone else had this happen? I'm on android


That happened to me too. I didn't know I was missing gifts. I ended up getting 3 chests all with magic.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

I know there's still a week, but considering how long it took to get villain characters before (never ended up finishing for Oogie or Hans because drops were so slow), I'm starting to worry again... I really want to finish an event for once!


----------



## JamesGarvey

just finished Belle's outfit
Levels: Belle 7, Beast 8, Lumiere is leveling up to 8, Cogsworth 7, Mrs. Potts 7, Chip 6, other Chip 7, Dale 9


----------



## maxsmom

hopemax said:


> I don't have the Restaurant either, but Chip has a joint task with Belle for Fabric.  Not that they've managed to collect any for me, but I can do the task.


I have no task for chip to get fabric. He's not even listed as an option. And when you click on him there is no task for him to do that has a chance at fabric. Why don't I have that option? Thanks.


----------



## 10CJ

I am only at 4 fabrics. I can definitely collect two more tasks tonight and maybe two more after that. I will definitely be asleep before the fifth one finishes. So I would need the next four to all drop fabric to welcome Beast tonight. I am not expecting that to happen.


----------



## 10CJ

maxsmom said:


> I have no task for chip to get fabric. He's not even listed as an option. And when you click on him there is no task for him to do that has a chance at fabric. Why don't I have that option? Thanks.


What level do you have him at? I think someone said he needed to be at 4 or 5.


----------



## Beccybooboo

10CJ said:


> I am only at 4 fabrics. I can definitely collect two more tasks tonight and maybe two more after that. I will definitely be asleep before the fifth one finishes. So I would need the next four to all drop fabric to welcome Beast tonight. I am not expecting that to happen.



Never know the drops may surprise you.


----------



## lmmatooki

So far I have everything but the fabric for the costumes. After working on it for the majority of the day, I have only had 2 fabrics drop...bummer but hopefully tomorrow will be better!


----------



## hopemax

maxsmom said:


> I have no task for chip to get fabric. He's not even listed as an option. And when you click on him there is no task for him to do that has a chance at fabric. Why don't I have that option? Thanks.



Chip needs to be Level 4 and Belle needs to be Level 3.  Perhaps that is keeping you from having the task as an option.  It also requires Belle's House but that was required to get this far.

The task is called "Storytime."


----------



## squirrel

I haven't gotten one piece of fabric.  Anyone else having this much trouble?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*ive got 2 fabric so far after my first send out. i guess thats not too bad. will see what happens after my second...*


----------



## maxsmom

10CJ said:


> What level do you have him at? I think someone said he needed to be at 4 or 5.





hopemax said:


> Chip needs to be Level 4 and Belle needs to be Level 3.  Perhaps that is keeping you from having the task as an option.  It also requires Belle's House but that was required to get this far.
> 
> The task is called "Storytime."


I only have him at level 3. I thought I read somewhere that he only needed to be at that level. So I guess I'm going to level him up. They are all ready but was saving my event currency. Thanks!


----------



## CallieMar

Well, I think I've gotten as far as I can go in this event!  Still trying to earn enough currency for Gaston's Tavern (been farming for days now with no levelling up), and if I get to the costume quests, I would only be able to send Woody and Bo Peep for fabric.  But that's ok!  

Does everyone's currency get converted to gems at the end, or is that only for those who complete the event?  After I saw the requirements for costumes, I started doing yellow story quests and sending everyone else on blue tasks that can drop tokens.


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> I haven't gotten one piece of fabric.  Anyone else having this much trouble?



Not as bad, but I have 4 after sending them all out all day.  Pretty lousy IMHO.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

CallieMar said:


> Well, I think I've gotten as far as I can go in this event!  Still trying to earn enough currency for Gaston's Tavern (been farming for days now with no levelling up), and if I get to the costume quests, I would only be able to send Woody and Bo Peep for fabric.  But that's ok!
> 
> Does everyone's currency get converted to gems at the end, or is that only for those who complete the event?  After I saw the requirements for costumes, I started doing yellow story quests and sending everyone else on blue tasks that can drop tokens.



Everyone's gets converted, with a cap of 80k turning to 40 gems I believe =)


----------



## Beccybooboo

Just started Beasts costume need 2 more for Belle. Jack and Sally haven't provided after 2 tries but everyone else has been good so far. 3 more hours to go to see if I can collect Belle's final pieces. Will let you know if anything happens after Beast is in costume but I doubt it. He and Belle probably have a dancing task before Gaston can be welcomed and its likely it will be a long one.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

Nothing happens after the beast gets his costume just a brief dialogue between him and Belle.


----------



## B&tBlove88

On Disney Magic Kingdom Wiki Fandom page it has Gaston requiring- 25,000 Rose Emblems, 12 Roses, and 9 each of his Arrows and Gaston Mickey Ears, and 1 hour to welcome. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but I'm guessing it's a good ballpark guess.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Beast is in costume and Belle tells him he looks as wonderful as she remembers, true beauty is within aww.
Now to get Belle looking as lovely in her gown.


----------



## Beccybooboo

B&tBlove88 said:


> On Disney Magic Kingdom Wiki Fandom page it has Gaston requiring- 25,000 Rose Emblems, 12 Roses, and 9 each of his Arrows and Gaston Mickey Ear, and 1 hour to welcome. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but I'm guessing it's a good ballpark guess.[/QUOTE
> If its right thats not too bad. Lets hope its accurate.


----------



## silly.old.bear

Getting these gold cloths is frustrating! I'm having a 1 in 7 drop rate  so much for uncommon...


----------



## squirrel

Got all 3 fabric pieces needed for Belle, but didn't realise that I got them all and sent her to do something.  Will have to wait until tomorrow to get her gown.

Crazy how they all dropped at the end of the evening after playing all day sending off the characters for those pieces.


----------



## Jhondy210

My first collection of the morning and I got 0 fabrics. Are you kidding me?! I have the highest happiness and a parade float going and none of the 5 dropped a fabric. I do better when my happiness is low and no float is going. This game is getting frustrated and is such a game of chance with no way to increase your chances cause I think the +10% or common vs rare is just a lie

Forgot to add I also opened two gold chests and nothing. More magic cause I need more magic.


----------



## Beccybooboo

After you have both costumes Belle and Beast dance for 12hrs lol. Hoping after this I can get the welcome Gaston task.
They have 9hrs left and I am off to bed. Goodluck to everyone chasing fabric, hope the drop rates improve for you.


----------



## SunDial

B&tBlove88 said:


> On Disney Magic Kingdom Wiki Fandom page it has Gaston requiring- 25,000 Rose Emblems, 12 Roses, and 9 each of his Arrows and Gaston Mickey Ears, and 1 hour to welcome. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but I'm guessing it's a good ballpark guess.



Good to hear.   I am over 106K on the currency so it will still leave me at the 40 gem conversion.  Have Belle's costume and need 4 more cloth's for Beast


----------



## Huck Finn

lmmatooki said:


> So far I have everything but the fabric for the costumes. After working on it for the majority of the day, I have only had 2 fabrics drop...bummer but hopefully tomorrow will be better!


Slow fabric drops here too.....sigh...wouldn't be so bad if they weren't 4-8 hr drops.


----------



## mmmears

Jhondy210 said:


> My first collection of the morning and I got 0 fabrics. Are you kidding me?! I have the highest happiness and a parade float going and none of the 5 dropped a fabric. I do better when my happiness is low and no float is going. This game is getting frustrated and is such a game of chance with no way to increase your chances cause I think the +10% or common vs rare is just a lie



Totally agree.  My characters are all at 10 except the B&TB ones which are still pretty high, and I've been sending them all out for fabric since the start.  My happiness is high 90s and I run parades all the time.  Still very little in the way of fabric drops.  I don't like how after all that work it just comes down to dumb luck whether or not we can get Gaston.


----------



## Huck Finn

Well, gone all the way to obsessed as I've started with setting an alarm for when tasks will be done.  #sorrynotsorry


----------



## brigeet

I'm getting Beast's dancing clothes right now. Got lucky witch fabric I when I woke up. Soon theyll be starting the 12 hour dance marathon!


----------



## PrincessP

Jhondy210 said:


> My first collection of the morning and I got 0 fabrics. Are you kidding me?! I have the highest happiness and a parade float going and none of the 5 dropped a fabric. I do better when my happiness is low and no float is going. This game is getting frustrated and is such a game of chance with no way to increase your chances cause I think the +10% or common vs rare is just a lie
> 
> Forgot to add I also opened two gold chests and nothing. More magic cause I need more magic.



In the same boat!  Gold chest revealed magic, Pete and Jack/Sally have been out 3x, Bo and Woody 3-4x, Belle & Chip 3-4x, Mike/Sully out twice and I didn't get any fabric until thus morning.... a whopping 2 total thus far. Frustrated!


----------



## squirrel

I managed to get another 2 pieces this morning.  I sent Belle to get dressed in her formal gown.  Used up my last Gold chest and it was a mine decoration.  Still have 4 Platinum Chests.  Just found another Gold chest, think I will hold off on that for a bit maybe tonight I will start it.


----------



## dizprincess717

Just got Belle's gown this morning. Only need 6 pieces of fabric for Beasts formal wear. 

I'm frustrated that I waited half of Saturday and all day Sunday with no BatB quests, and the game only allowed the costume collecting start on Monday. And Gaston can't be welcomed until after the formal wear. Why not just allow the event to flow and not have those breaks?  I get the whole gem conversion thing but still...

I've had better luck with this event than Mulan. I didn't get to welcome her until the day before the event ended. I had the WORST drop rate for her ears. I hope this isn't the case with the end of this event.


----------



## Pheran

I was fairly lucky with my fabric drops and I have both costumes now.  Obviously they expected you to get Belle's first because the Belle/Beast conversation makes no sense if you already have Beast's.  I've started the 12-hour dance, will be finished late this evening.

I wish everyone who is struggling better luck on their drops.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

I have Belle with her beautiful dress and one more fabric to go before I can get Beast's costume. I'm going on a short 2 day trip for Spring Break with my girls and will not have much time to play. I hope this doesn't stop me from completing this event. This is my first event to be in from the start.


----------



## lmmatooki

So far I have 5 fabrics but I am going to wait to get Belle in her formal wear until I can get Beasts because she is more valuable with Chip for more fabric. My drops aren't as bad as others but still not great, hopefully I can get them both by the end of the day! I'm still trying to save up event currency, I have 53,752 right now which doesn't seem like a lot with what I still have to spend it on. 
In other news, I'm about to hit 2mil on my potions and 400 on my gems!


----------



## tortilla24

I've been playing this event while I was in a foreign country for 10 days. In past events, the breaks between event goals drove me nuts. I've played every event and while I always defeat the villain, I've never once been able to welcome any of them (or win them in chests ) due to quick timing and a busy life. I returned home Sunday night from my vacation and I'm surprisingly all caught up and waiting for fabrics to drop.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*whoever made this made my day! haha*


----------



## J24LM

Anyone know what the rewards for the happiness event is?


----------



## xthebowdenx

CONFIRMED: To Welcome Gaston, you need 12 Roses, 9 Quivers (EPIC), 9 Hats (EPIC), and 25,000 Event Currency with a 1 hr Welcome.


----------



## J24LM

xthebowdenx said:


> CONFIRMED: To Welcome Gaston, you need 12 Roses, 9 Quivers (EPIC), 9 Hats (EPIC), and 25,000 Magic with a 1 hr Welcome.


25000 magic? Or 25000 event currency?


----------



## SunDial

J24LM said:


> 25000 magic? Or 25000 event currency?



I believe it has to be event currency


----------



## B&tBlove88

xthebowdenx said:


> CONFIRMED: To Welcome Gaston, you need 12 Roses, 9 Quivers (EPIC), 9 Hats (EPIC), and 25,000 Magic with a 1 hr Welcome.


Epic?!?! Great I hope I can finish, I still need one more fabric for Beast. Looks like I won't get to start on Gaston till tomorrow morning.


----------



## B&tBlove88

xthebowdenx said:


> CONFIRMED: To Welcome Gaston, you need 12 Roses, 9 Quivers (EPIC), 9 Hats (EPIC), and 25,000 Magic with a 1 hr Welcome.


Could you please tell who has missions for Gaston's items and how long they each take?


----------



## xthebowdenx

J24LM said:


> 25000 magic? Or 25000 event currency?



Currency. I edited my post.


----------



## xthebowdenx

B&tBlove88 said:


> Could you please tell who has missions for Gaston's items and how long they each take?



Quiver:
B+B Float
Gold/Platinum Chests
Belle+Cogsworth 2 hr
Chip Potts 1 Hr
Beast 4 hr
Flynn+Punzie 4 hr
Elsa+Hans 12 hr

Ear Hat:
Gold/Platinum Chests
Mrs. Potts 1 hr
Cogsworth+Lumiere 4 hr
Chip Potts+Belle 4 hr
Mickey+Minnie 4 hr
Elsa+Hans 12 hr


----------



## Pheran

B&tBlove88 said:


> Could you please tell who has missions for Gaston's items and how long they each take?



http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Quiver_Token

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Gaston_Ears_Token

There's a giant advantage here if you have Be Our Guest, Chip, and Mrs. Potts.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Also, just like with Hans, there is an offer fro $19.99 to get Gaston and 200 gems.


----------



## B&tBlove88

xthebowdenx said:


> Quiver:
> B+B Float
> Gold/Platinum Chests
> Belle+Cogsworth 2 hr
> Chip Potts 1 Hr
> Beast 4 hr
> Flynn+Punzie 4 hr
> Elsa+Hans 12 hr
> 
> Ear Hat:
> Gold/Platinum Chests
> Mrs. Potts 1 hr
> Cogsworth+Lumiere 4 hr
> Chip Potts+Belle 4 hr
> Mickey+Minnie 4 hr
> Elsa+Hans 12 hr


Thank you!


----------



## figment_jii

xthebowdenx said:


> Elsa+Hans 12 hr


This one requires a level 9 Elsa and a level 10 Hans!  Guess I'll be upgrading Hans while I try to collect fabric...


----------



## xthebowdenx

0/3 drops so far on Gaston. It was about this way with Belle for me. I won't complain or grumble too much unless we get down to the final 48 hrs and I am still at less than 50% on his items.


----------



## J24LM

xthebowdenx said:


> 0/3 drops so far on Gaston. It was about this way with Belle for me. I won't complain or grumble too much unless we get down to the final 48 hrs and I am still at less than 50% on his items.


That's so great you're already on Gaston though....I got 10 more hours of belle and beast dancing still lol.


----------



## empresslilly

J24LM said:


> Anyone know what the rewards for the happiness event is?


According to the Wiki...


1-10 

5,000, 

10, 

10
11-50 

4,500, 

8, 

8
51-150 

4,000, 

6, 

6
151-350 

3,500, 

4, 

4
351-600 

3,000, 

4, 

4
601-1,000 

2,500, 

4, 

4
1,001-1,750 

2,000, 

2, 

2
1,751-2,750 

1,500, 

2, 

2

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Wish_Granter_Mini_Event


----------



## squirrel

Finally have enough gems for one- Be Our Guest Restaurant or Chip!  Which one should I get?


----------



## mmmears

Jealous of those of you who are looking for Gaston items already.  I still don't have fabric for Belle, let alone have them dancing away.


----------



## 2010_Bride

mmmears said:


> Jealous of those of you who are looking for Gaston items already.  I still don't have fabric for Belle, let alone have them dancing away.



Don't worry - you are not alone. I just gathered my last piece of fabric and have sent Belle and Beast to the ballroom to dance. They won't finish until 4am and I won't be starting to gather Gaston items until I wake up in the morning (no 4am alarm set for me )


----------



## xthebowdenx

xthebowdenx said:


> 0/3 drops so far on Gaston. It was about this way with Belle for me. I won't complain or grumble too much unless we get down to the final 48 hrs and I am still at less than 50% on his items.



Make that 0/6


----------



## Jhondy210

I was hoping to finish before 5 today so I could send them to dance so when I wake up they'd be done but nope drops have sucked. Neither monster inc characters or Belle and chip have dropped any cloth for me. I have one more piece to go but 3.5 hours till my next drops. So if I'm lucky, by 8 tonight I'll be able to put them on the dance.

To be honest the frustration and crappy drops of this event make me want to stop playing this game. It isn't fun if I'm having to be on the game all the time or not be able to finish the event. Some of us do have jobs and lives that don't center around this game. And I'm not paying 19.99 for Gaston. That is a ridiculous price for a character in a game.


----------



## aussiebill10

squirrel said:


> Finally have enough gems for one- Be Our Guest Restaurant or Chip!  Which one should I get?


I believe chip would be more help to get Gaston items
Has 1 HR tasks I read it also can drop gloves for Belle so have Belle ready to level up but don't till get all Gastons items


----------



## mmmears

Jhondy210 said:


> I was hoping to finish before 5 today so I could send them to dance so when I wake up they'd be done but nope drops have sucked. Neither monster inc characters or Belle and chip have dropped any cloth for me. I have one more piece to go but 3.5 hours till my next drops. So if I'm lucky, by 8 tonight I'll be able to put them on the dance.
> 
> To be honest the frustration and crappy drops of this event make me want to stop playing this game. It isn't fun if I'm having to be on the game all the time or not be able to finish the event. Some of us do have jobs and lives that don't center around this game. And I'm not paying 19.99 for Gaston. That is a ridiculous price for a character in a game.



Totally agree.


----------



## Lights

aussiebill10 said:


> I believe chip would be more help to get Gaston items
> Has 1 HR tasks I read it also can drop gloves for Belle so have Belle ready to level up but don't till get all Gastons items



From what I've read, in order for Chip to get the Gaston's 1hr task, you need Be Our Guest. I only have Chip right now and I know he doesn't have a 1hr task, so I think it might be right. My Beauty and the Beast are dancing right now so I won't know myself until tomorrow. Crossing my fingers I can get the 7 gems I need for Be Our Guest Restaurant.


----------



## hopemax

Still need 5 fabrics. It will take me longer to get these "uncommon" items in my IOS game, than it took for me to get all 40 Belle Rare tokens in my Windows game.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

hopemax said:


> Still need 5 fabrics. It will take me longer to get these "uncommon" items in my IOS game, than it took for me to get all 40 Belle Rare tokens in my Windows game.



I still need 3 more fabric for Belle. I'm just about to get Beasts costume.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So in the middle of trying to get the last 2 fabrics for Belle (been trying ALL day), gathering more ropes and sacks to convert to what seems to be endlessly-needed roses, and waiting for Beast to completely get his costume on I get a message informing me that "Belle and Beast are here! But only for a limited time. Play now!"  Thanks for the timely heads up, Gameloft. What would I do without you?


----------



## lmmatooki

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *whoever made this made my day! haha*


AWE! This is perfect!


----------



## lmmatooki

WOOHOO! Welcoming Beast in his costume now and have all the fabric for Belle's costume ready to go, I'm so happy they finally started to drop better!!


----------



## cliscinsky

I'm finally sending both Belle and Beast to dance in my game.  My son is still trying to get 5 more pieces of cloth for Beast's costume, and has only gotten 1 the entire day.  Horrible drop rates. Uncommon items should not take forever to collect.  They're dropping more like Epic or Legendary items.  At this rate it'll be almost impossible to get Gaston for may people, which is exactly what Disney wants.  Listen I know Disney needs to make some money on these games, but let's be real here.  They WANT and NEED people to spend $20 near the end of the game to get him.  And if we're all honest, $20 for a character is absolutely ridiculous.  It's all planned out.  If it wasn't we wouldn't have all these pauses within the game, stopping people from continuing on.  If they eliminated the in game forced pauses, we'd all be able to get Gaston by the end.   Those of us that have all the regular game characters, almost maxed out, will be hard pressed to get everything for Gaston.  I'm sure we'll get them, but we'll all be stressed with how little time we have.  Anyone that doesn't have the Tangled or Frozen characters, or even Minnie yet, are screwed.  Those are tasks that will be unavailable to use to get Gaston Items.


----------



## AnnieBeeV

I am getting a bit frustrated that this event is set up to be impossible if you are pretty new to the game. I am on day 35(ish) of playing, and am in the 12hr task after beating Gaston. BUT, seeing the characters you need to get the fabrics has me ready to give up and go back to the normal quests. I don't have Chip, so no Chip and Belle task. I don't have Sally and Jack, so that one's out too. I *just* got Sulley welcomed today, so I'll be able to send out Sully & Mike, and Bo-Peep & Woody too, but that is it. It seems that I have no chance of getting the fabrics, when you guys are having a hard time *with* all of the characters. Just getting the event currency is hard, and I have been playing like crazy to try to get as far as possible. Also, I don't have Pete and I don't know why. I defeated him ages ago. I haven't had any Goofy or Mickey quests for a while (they are both level 10). Daisy is level 5 as of today. I don't know what else to do to get Pete! Urgh... Any ideas? I read the wikia and it doesn't seem accurate for when they say you get Pete, as I am WAY past that point in the "main" storyline...


----------



## B&tBlove88

AnnieBeeV said:


> I am getting a bit frustrated that this event is set up to be impossible if you are pretty new to the game. I am on day 35(ish) of playing, and am in the 12hr task after beating Gaston. BUT, seeing the characters you need to get the fabrics has me ready to give up and go back to the normal quests. I don't have Chip, so no Chip and Belle task. I don't have Sally and Jack, so that one's out too. I *just* got Sulley welcomed today, so I'll be able to send out Sully & Mike, and Bo-Peep & Woody too, but that is it. It seems that I have no chance of getting the fabrics, when you guys are having a hard time *with* all of the characters. Just getting the event currency is hard, and I have been playing like crazy to try to get as far as possible. Also, I don't have Pete and I don't know why. I defeated him ages ago. I haven't had any Goofy or Mickey quests for a while (they are both level 10). Daisy is level 5 as of today. I don't know what else to do to get Pete! Urgh... Any ideas? I read the wikia and it doesn't seem accurate for when they say you get Pete, as I am WAY past that point in the "main" storyline...


I can't remember exactly how long, as I started the game on the 9th day, but I do remember it's a really long time before you actually welcome him. I had thought something was wrong, but he does finally come. I'm not even 50% sure, but I believe he comes after or during Monster Inc. characters.


----------



## JenS

This is SO frustrating!  My drop rate is impossibly low.  How are people getting the fabric so fast?  My happiness is the highest it can be, parades running all times possible, I have all the characters, leveled up and out on missions and in close to 2 days of almost constantly playing I have 5 pieces of fabric!  And people on here are already gathering Gaston items!  At this rate it will be another 2 days before I can even send B&B on the 12 hour dance!  Here's hoping they put out the 60 gem legendary chests shortly after the event so I can get Gaston, cause I'm never going to make it this way!


----------



## Caseheidi

My drop rate is better today then yesterday. I got three whole pieces of fabric yesterday and was able to get Belle's costume this morning. Now I have six pieces of fabric and need two more to get Beasts costume. I hope to get what I need before bedtime tonight so I can get his costume and start the dance. I was never able to get Hans in the Forever event, and began playing after the Nightmare Before Christmas event, so missing two of the actions to get fabric. And the most frustrating part about it is that I was stalled in the event for four days waiting to be able to collect the fabric to continue, then to have such bad drops the day I can. Really wish they had not forced that pause. I am really hoping to be able to complete all the requirements this round and get Gaston.


----------



## mcdall

figment_jii said:


> This one requires a level 9 Elsa and a level 10 Hans!  Guess I'll be upgrading Hans while I try to collect fabric...



Thank you! I have been trying to upgrade hans and Elsa. He is almost 10 but she's on 8 

Those 2 are a lot of work!


----------



## lmmatooki

Belle and Beast are now off to dance the night away!...Literally haha


----------



## dizprincess717

Question: tomorrow I get 40 gems for 90 days of play. Should I get the BoG restaurant (thinking it may drop tokens once the event is over?) Or would there be a better item(S) to get? After tomorrow I will have 165 gems... I won't spend any money on the game, so using $ to get a few more gems isnt an option.


----------



## Pinkela

JenS said:


> This is SO frustrating!  My drop rate is impossibly low.  How are people getting the fabric so fast?  My happiness is the highest it can be, parades running all times possible, I have all the characters, leveled up and out on missions and in close to 2 days of almost constantly playing I have 5 pieces of fabric!  And people on here are already gathering Gaston items!  At this rate it will be another 2 days before I can even send B&B on the 12 hour dance!  Here's hoping they put out the 60 gem legendary chests shortly after the event so I can get Gaston, cause I'm never going to make it this way!



AGREED!! Day three and I got belle's dress but after a full day I'm only at 2 more fabrics of the 8 I need. Looks like I may run out of time to get gaston  and I have all the batb characters:/


----------



## 10CJ

dizprincess717 said:


> Question: tomorrow I get 40 gems for 90 days of play. Should I get the BoG restaurant (thinking it may drop tokens once the event is over?) Or would there be a better item(S) to get? After tomorrow I will have 165 gems... I won't spend any money on the game, so using $ to get a few more gems isnt an option.


Where are you on getting Gaston? Do you care about getting Gaston? Do you have Chip or Mrs. Potts?


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

AnnieBeeV said:


> I am getting a bit frustrated that this event is set up to be impossible if you are pretty new to the game. I am on day 35(ish) of playing, and am in the 12hr task after beating Gaston. BUT, seeing the characters you need to get the fabrics has me ready to give up and go back to the normal quests. I don't have Chip, so no Chip and Belle task. I don't have Sally and Jack, so that one's out too. I *just* got Sulley welcomed today, so I'll be able to send out Sully & Mike, and Bo-Peep & Woody too, but that is it. It seems that I have no chance of getting the fabrics, when you guys are having a hard time *with* all of the characters. Just getting the event currency is hard, and I have been playing like crazy to try to get as far as possible. Also, I don't have Pete and I don't know why. I defeated him ages ago. I haven't had any Goofy or Mickey quests for a while (they are both level 10). Daisy is level 5 as of today. I don't know what else to do to get Pete! Urgh... Any ideas? I read the wikia and it doesn't seem accurate for when they say you get Pete, as I am WAY past that point in the "main" storyline...



If it makes you feel any better, I was in your position when the Nightmare Before Christmas event took place. I played as much as possible and checked in almost every hour and still couldn't finish. BUT a few months later the game had special NBC chests you could buy with gems and I was able to get Oogie with that. And I've gotten several incredibles items even though I wasnt playing yet. So BATB characters and items will most likely come around eventually!
(Also if I makes you feel any better... I'm at the welcome prince Phillip part of the game and I have yet to finish an event... hoping this will be my first!)


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> Jealous of those of you who are looking for Gaston items already.  I still don't have fabric for Belle, let alone have them dancing away.



It will happen who knows maybe your drops for Gaston will be better.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Lights said:


> From what I've read, in order for Chip to get the Gaston's 1hr task, you need Be Our Guest. I only have Chip right now and I know he doesn't have a 1hr task, so I think it might be right. My Beauty and the Beast are dancing right now so I won't know myself until tomorrow. Crossing my fingers I can get the 7 gems I need for Be Our Guest Restaurant.



That is correct. Chip has a 1hr task help with the show. I purchased BOG for this and mrs potts 1hr task serve tea but both are slow going. So far I have 2 of each items after playing allday and only 1 of each has come from the potts family.  If you dont have the restaurant dont worry they both have combined tasks with other characters to collect longer than 1hr but maybe better drop rates who knows? 
BOG alone doesnt help with Gaston tokens only Belle's gloves. Elsa and Hans gave me a quiver just after I could welcome Gaston already had them on their 12hr task. So if you have them ready be sure to send them out while Belle and Beast are dancing because you will get welcome Gaston after the dance and collect from them once you get to Gaston. I have another collection in 20 min or so. See how I go.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mcdall said:


> Thank you! I have been trying g to upgrade hand and Elsa. He is almost 10 but she's on 8
> 
> Those 2 are a lot of work!



They sure are but her drop rate has improved I got her ready for 10 in no time after levelling her to 9 while battling gaston. Goodluck.



dizprincess717 said:


> Question: tomorrow I get 40 gems for 90 days of play. Should I get the BoG restaurant (thinking it may drop tokens once the event is over?) Or would there be a better item(S) to get? After tomorrow I will have 165 gems... I won't spend any money on the game, so using $ to get a few more gems isnt an option.



Check out my pp I explain BOG. 
Alone it only gives Belle's gloves.
As @10JC said it depends on where you are with BaTB and characters. 
Belle's gloves are pretty easy to come by I wouldnt purchase just for the gloves drop.
I only got it to utilise the 1hr quests for both chip and mrs potts.


----------



## Sleepingbeauty101

I got to earth and the beast and now mine won't load, I can't play the darn game! I click on it and it starts to load and it closes every time.


----------



## go oilers go

1 quiver and 1 hat after day 1...hoping for better results tomorrow


----------



## Beccybooboo

xthebowdenx said:


> Make that 0/6





go oilers go said:


> 1 quiver and 1 hat after day 1...hoping for better results tomorrow



Have either of you sent Belle on her explore the kingdom task? It is only 2hrs so its worth a try. It is the final side task I think as I have no more, only welcome Gaston and the roses (I have done all the yellow ones too) and since I just had her return my last collection (just after she finished exploring) gave me 3 more quivers and 2 ear hats from the 4hr tasks and the 60min tasks all dropped at the same time surprisingly maybe it will help for you as I have noticed a big difference.
Allday drop was only 2 of each. After Belle's task I am now 5 quivers and 4 hats. Looks like all I have to do now is get Gaston. Hope you both get better luck.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Looking ahead to the final three days of the event... Based on previous patterns, I'm guessing there will be one more gold statue mini event with the Patisserie being a prize. Thoughts?


----------



## Hope Loneheart

welcoming Gaston as I go to bed, he only take an hour but I just got the last drop and it's late, will report on any quests after welcoming him in the morning


----------



## Beccybooboo

I am planning on doing the same thing. 1 more quiver and 2 more hats needed and a few more hours til bedtime. So I am hoping it will happen.


----------



## dizprincess717

10CJ said:


> Where are you on getting Gaston? Do you care about getting Gaston? Do you have Chip or Mrs. Potts?


At 11am EST B&B 12 hr task will be done and I should be able to start collecting tokens for Gaston. I don't have Chip or Mrs Potts. I don't really know if I *have* to have Gaston, but I've come so far now in the event I think it would be a bit frustrating if I didn't get him. 

If BoG only drops gloves, I think I'll hold onto my gems for something else. 

Thanks!


----------



## J24LM

Oh man I just started collecting for Gaston. 3 quivers and 1 hat is what I have so far. Hope I'm not too far behind!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

J24LM said:


> Oh man I just started collecting for Gaston. 3 quivers and 1 hat is what I have so far. Hope I'm not too far behind!!



Your not too far behind. I only need 1 more hat to welcome him after playing allday.


----------



## SunDial

The 12 hour dance ends about 12:30pm.  Already sent the item characters out on their quests.   Hopefully there will be hats and quivers ready to collect when the dance is over.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I welcomed Gaston yesterday afternoon and I am still only sitting at 2 quivers and 1 hat. Hope the drop rate picks up.


----------



## mrzrich

I keep sending characters that I don't want to see for a while off on 12 or more hour tasks, only to find them with a green check mark one or two hours later


----------



## J24LM

mrzrich said:


> I keep sending characters that I don't want to see for a while off on 12 or more hour tasks, only to find them with a green check mark one or two hours later


That's great for the hans and Elsa task given they drop the epic items for Gaston.


----------



## go oilers go

Beccybooboo said:


> Have either of you sent Belle on her explore the kingdom task? It is only 2hrs so its worth a try. It is the final side task I think as I have no more, only welcome Gaston and the roses (I have done all the yellow ones too) and since I just had her return my last collection (just after she finished exploring) gave me 3 more quivers and 2 ear hats from the 4hr tasks and the 60min tasks all dropped at the same time surprisingly maybe it will help for you as I have noticed a big difference.
> Allday drop was only 2 of each. After Belle's task I am now 5 quivers and 4 hats. Looks like all I have to do now is get Gaston. Hope you both get better luck.


Yes I did, that's the first thing I did with her after the task showed up.  I'm at 3 and 2 overnight...oh well it's progress I guess!  I don't have BOG though so maybe I will spend some gems to get that


----------



## Beccybooboo

go oilers go said:


> Yes I did, that's the first thing I did with her after the task showed up.  I'm at 3 and 2 overnight...oh well it's progress I guess!  I don't have BOG though so maybe I will spend some gems to get that



If you have chip and mrs potts i say go for it


----------



## squirrel

Just got my last fabric pieces and I am getting the Beast dressed.  Then the 12 quest all day.


----------



## hopemax

Belle and Beast are finally dancing.  I checked overnight, not only to look for their fabric, but in my Windows game I was doing Gaston battles.  That will finish up in 90 min, then dishes, then the next set of battles.  So hopefully tomorrow morning, I will be ready to start the final section in my Windows game.  Hopefully, the fabric collection will be faster in that one.


----------



## Pkltm

xthebowdenx said:


> Also, just like with Hans, there is an offer fro $19.99 to get Gaston and 200 gems.



Mine says 27.99.


----------



## Pheran

Pkltm said:


> Mine says 27.99.



US vs Canadian dollars.


----------



## Pkltm

Pheran said:


> US vs Canadian dollars.



Yep must be, did not immediately think of that as songs many things are the same price on itunes in US and Canada. I am truly tired of the Canadian dollar  

How much was the chip pack in the US, I used gems but noticed it was 9.99


----------



## zeitzeuge

Well, getting fabric was a nightmare, but got both outfits, sent them on their 12 hour dance off, then Gaston became available.  Quivers of arrows don't take as long to obtain. I have all but 1 in just a couple days.  Gastons ears?  1 drops in maybe 10 chances, so it's been frustrating.  I've been using Ms Potts 1hr quest and using some of my banked gems to speed things up and I'm now at 7 of 9 hats.  That's all I need to welcome Gaston finally.  Hopefully will get him Today.


----------



## Araminta18

Eesh Gaston's drops suck. Nothing so far today and I have chip and mrs potts and the one hour quests. Good grief.


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

One can only hope! Congrats for making it that far! Do you think just under 5 days is enough to finish the whole challenge?


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

They really need to work on these quests. Granted they gave 20 days, I know they want people to play the game, but we also have lives... lol.. somewhat...


----------



## Pheran

Araminta18 said:


> Eesh Gaston's drops suck. Nothing so far today and I have chip and mrs potts and the one hour quests. Good grief.



They are pretty slow for me too, I started collecting last night and so far I have 1 quiver and 3 ears (and I have all the premiums).


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Gaston has a 1 hour yellow quest after welcoming then another yellow quest (needs to be lvl 2) he's also a wish granter but that is a 4 hour task!


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Ugh I have 2 hats... I can't believe people already welcomed him in one day! How is that even possible??


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

They really need to balance these quests for people who enjoy playing, but also have lives... lol


----------



## zeitzeuge

WaltDisneyGirl84 said:


> One can only hope! Congrats for making it that far! Do you think just under 5 days is enough to finish the whole challenge?



I just welcomed Gaston.  But, I also don't wait for every single quest to finish to see if I get a token.  for 1hr quests that typically cost 4 gems, I just keep trying a few times extra and resend, end early, resend, end early to see if I can get the tokens faster.  It works, but you have to spend gems to do it.  I had one left of ears and one of the quiver and it cost like 40 tokens to welcome him and since I have about 600+, I went ahead and just ended it.  I feel if you just wait to complete each quest before starting another, you can do it in 5 days, but you'll be cutting it short.  His ears tokens are seriously maybe 1 in 10 chances.  Once you get him, you get one quest before having to level him up, which is 2 of each token, before he can do his next.  But at least I have him and they're all done.


----------



## zeitzeuge

WaltDisneyGirl84 said:


> They really need to balance these quests for people who enjoy playing, but also have lives... lol



I don't play constantly, but will pick it up about 4-6 times a day for about 10 minutes.  I do admit though that I spend money and use gems to move things gain characters/buildings, take advantage of specials, spend gems to end quests faster.  Only way I can do it.  This game is my only guilty pleasure, other than collecting vintage Disneyland stuff, but that's a whole other issue............


----------



## lmmatooki

Just started working towards welcoming Gaston late this morning and have all of the roses and only 1 of each of his other stuff. Cutting it a little close!


----------



## Pinkela

lmmatooki said:


> Just started working towards welcoming Gaston late this morning and have all of the roses and only 1 of each of his other stuff. Cutting it a little close!




Better off than I! Lol just got enough for beasts outfit and started the dancing quest. I'm so behind. Plus I don't have all my characters leveled up (like hans/Elsa) so I'm super worri d I won't be able to welcome Gaston in time :/


----------



## squirrel

Pinkela said:


> Better off than I! Lol just got enough for beasts outfit and started the dancing quest. I'm so behind. Plus I don't have all my characters leveled up (like hans/Elsa) so I'm super worri d I won't be able to welcome Gaston in time :/


I don't even have Hans.  Mine are still dancing until tonight.


----------



## go oilers go

Is anyone else having trouble seeing where they stand in the Wish Granter game?  Mine is blank and won't show a leaderboard.  I have even done the IT trick of turning my iPad off and on


----------



## mmmears

I can't see the point of using gems to speed up tasks to get Gaston's items since I've only received ONE item in over ten completed tasks.  Not a good return on investment with the way my game is playing out.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Pkltm said:


> Yep must be, did not immediately think of that as songs many things are the same price on itunes in US and Canada. I am truly tired of the Canadian dollar
> 
> How much was the chip pack in the US, I used gems but noticed it was 9.99



Lol at least its not the Australian dollar Gaston was $27.99 to buy. Way too much luckily I didnt need to.



*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Ugh I have 2 hats... I can't believe people already welcomed him in one day! How is that even possible??



Sheer luck I guess and countlessly checking drops when they finish playing allday and night. I went to bed needing one more hat and got it this morning when I woke up.


----------



## Beccybooboo

go oilers go said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing where they stand in the Wish Granter game?  Mine is blank and won't show a leaderboard.  I have even done the IT trick of turning my iPad off and on



I only just joined my leaderboard and it say I am in 13th place.


----------



## Pinkela

I've got belle and beast dancing. Any specific levels I will need Belle/Beast/Chip/MrsPotts/Lumier/Cogsworth at to help with welcoming Gaston?


----------



## PrincessP

hopemax said:


> Still need 5 fabrics. It will take me longer to get these "uncommon" items in my IOS game, than it took for me to get all 40 Belle Rare tokens in my Windows game.





JenS said:


> This is SO frustrating!  My drop rate is impossibly low.  How are people getting the fabric so fast?  My happiness is the highest it can be, parades running all times possible, I have all the characters, leveled up and out on missions and in close to 2 days of almost constantly playing I have 5 pieces of fabric!  And people on here are already gathering Gaston items!  At this rate it will be another 2 days before I can even send B&B on the 12 hour dance!  Here's hoping they put out the 60 gem legendary chests shortly after the event so I can get Gaston, cause I'm never going to make it this way!





Caseheidi said:


> My drop rate is better today then yesterday. I got three whole pieces of fabric yesterday and was able to get Belle's costume this morning. Now I have six pieces of fabric and need two more to get Beasts costume. I hope to get what I need before bedtime tonight so I can get his costume and start the dance. I was never able to get Hans in the Forever event, and began playing after the Nightmare Before Christmas event, so missing two of the actions to get fabric. And the most frustrating part about it is that I was stalled in the event for four days waiting to be able to collect the fabric to continue, then to have such bad drops the day I can. Really wish they had not forced that pause. I am really hoping to be able to complete all the requirements this round and get Gaston.





Pinkela said:


> AGREED!! Day three and I got belle's dress but after a full day I'm only at 2 more fabrics of the 8 I need. Looks like I may run out of time to get gaston  and I have all the batb characters:/



I was was so frustrated with my cloth drop rate!  Last night I finally got 4 cloths at one time. Still needed 2 more!  With the poor drop rate, I had little hope of anyone bringing me those this morning after all night missions so I bought the remaining needed items for 54 gems and welcomed Belle and Beast costumes last night. They finished up the 12 hour task this morning, and I have been working on Gaston tokens all day.


----------



## PrincessP

Pinkela said:


> I've got belle and beast dancing. Any specific levels I will need Belle/Beast/Chip/MrsPotts/Lumier/Cogsworth at to help with welcoming Gaston?



Having Chip at 4 and Belle at 3 gives you the option of a 4 hour quest to get Gaston Mickey ears. My DD is at lvl 2 for Belle. Debated leveling her up as my daughter continues to try for 4 more cloths. But I opted not to b/c then Belle stuff will drop instead of Gaston items so I hope she can do without that task.

The others token generators were low levels 1-3, I believe.

Correction:  having Mrs Potts and Coggsworth at Level 4 also gives you quiver token tasks.

Belle has to be level 3 and Beast level 4 to do the 12 hour dance that triggers welcoming Gaston.


----------



## Araminta18

good grief, I have all my quivers and none of the hats.  And I've had the day off from work so I've been playing constantly all day.  The hats just don't wanna drop.  Grateful I have at least half the items though!


----------



## DarrylR

zeitzeuge said:


> I just welcomed Gaston.  But, I also don't wait for every single quest to finish to see if I get a token.  for 1hr quests that typically cost 4 gems, I just keep trying a few times extra and resend, end early, resend, end early to see if I can get the tokens faster.  It works, but you have to spend gems to do it.  I had one left of ears and one of the quiver and it cost like 40 tokens to welcome him and since I have about 600+, I went ahead and just ended it.  I feel if you just wait to complete each quest before starting another, you can do it in 5 days, but you'll be cutting it short.  His ears tokens are seriously maybe 1 in 10 chances.  Once you get him, you get one quest before having to level him up, which is 2 of each token, before he can do his next.  But at least I have him and they're all done.



I'm glad you posted this because I don't think that casual players know how other people advance so quickly. Yes, we all have different drop rates, but not so drastic that it would take days of difference to collect tokens. 

Also, anyone else in the "above 10 million useless magic" club?


----------



## mmmears

Araminta18 said:


> good grief, I have all my quivers and none of the hats.  And I've had the day off from work so I've been playing constantly all day.  The hats just don't wanna drop.  Grateful I have at least half the items though!



That's better than me.  I've been able to play all day and only have 3 quivers.



DarrylR said:


> I'm glad you posted this because I don't think that casual players know how other people advance so quickly. Yes, we all have different drop rates, but not so drastic that it would take days of difference to collect tokens.
> 
> Also, anyone else in the "above 10 million useless magic" club?



Yeah, me.  I've got 13+ million magic at the moment and nothing at all to spend it on.


----------



## J24LM

go oilers go said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing where they stand in the Wish Granter game?  Mine is blank and won't show a leaderboard.  I have even done the IT trick of turning my iPad off and on


Yea you won't see I till you play online again.


----------



## Beccybooboo

DarrylR said:


> I'm glad you posted this because I don't think that casual players know how other people advance so quickly. Yes, we all have different drop rates, but not so drastic that it would take days of difference to collect tokens.
> 
> Also, anyone else in the "above 10 million useless magic" club?



I got gaston without using any gems just by pure luck with the drops. Didn't advance any other way other than playing as much as possible.


----------



## silly.old.bear

I'm still waiting on 2 more gold fabrics  

Seeing how hard it is to get Gaston (plus I don't have Mrs Potts, Chip, BOG, or other characters like Elsa/Hans which reduces my chances even more), I think I may just wave my flag early and try to get as much event currency to exchange later for gems.


----------



## Araminta18

mmmears said:


> That's better than me.  I've been able to play all day and only have 3 quivers.



Oooh, I'm sorry!  Aren't the drop rates frustrating?  I did find that once I got all the quivers Mrs Potts and others have started dropping the hats more quickly--I'm already up to 3 hats.


----------



## amp346

Taking forever to get the last few fabrics for the beast's outfit... haven't even begun on gaston yet ugh. And I don't have chip or mrs. Potts or Hans. I just started playing a few months ago so the only characters I have dropping fabrics are bo peep/woody, Mike/sulley and Pete (and the gold chests which I rarely get). I have enough gems to get chip if need be since he helps with fabrics, but I really wanted to save my gems in case I need the extra help welcoming gaston before I run out of time. Anyone have advice? Should I spent the gems on chip or keep trying for the fabrics and save my gems and use them to help buy gaston if I run out of time? Once I finish the beasts costume and they dance, is mrs. Potts or chip more helpful in welcoming gaston? I only have enough gems to buy one of them unless I spend real money.

Unrelated - does anyone know if there will ever be a chance to get the frozen or mulan characters again? I started playing around the time that the mulan event was going on - I had very few characters so I was struggling to welcome Li (it required like 25 of each item and I literally only had Mickey, goofy, woody, Jessie, Hamm and maybe bo peep), so it was impossible for me was to get Li and Mulan. I really wish I was able to get Mulan and Anna and Elsa. I am really into the princesses so I would love for them to come back. Don't really care about the incredibles.


----------



## aussiebill10

24 hrs into getting Gaston items 1 quiver and 3 hats
Had everyone on the tasks needed to get items while waiting for dance to finish got 1 hat out of all them,even two rounds of 12 HR tasks got nothing


----------



## mmmears

Araminta18 said:


> Oooh, I'm sorry!  Aren't the drop rates frustrating?  I did find that once I got all the quivers Mrs Potts and others have started dropping the hats more quickly--I'm already up to 3 hats.



Yeah, it's incredibly frustrating.  I'm playing all day (didn't need to at night since that is when B&B had their dance) so it's not like I am just letting my characters sit idly by all day,  and still nothing has dropped since the few that dropped this morning.  It's really getting old and annoying at this point, especially since I can see that most players aren't dealing with this.


----------



## lmmatooki

Since starting to work on welcoming Gaston late this morning, I now have 6 quivers and 1 ear hat. I seem to be in the middle of the pack haha


----------



## 10CJ

silly.old.bear said:


> I'm still waiting on 2 more gold fabrics
> 
> Seeing how hard it is to get Gaston (plus I don't have Mrs Potts, Chip, BOG, or other characters like Elsa/Hans which reduces my chances even more), I think I may just wave my flag early and try to get as much event currency to exchange later for gems.


There are still 4.5 days, I would keep trying. I was able to start collecting Gaston items at midnight last night. I am welcoming him now. I do have Chip and Mrs Potts and BOG, so that certainly helps but there is still more time left than has passed since he become available on Monday.


----------



## squirrel

Anyone else having trouble with happiness getting stuck at HM?  My guests always get stuck there forever, not sure how they get unstuck.  I now have two waiting to be collected but they don't let me.


----------



## brigeet

27 hours trying to get Gaston tokens and I have 4 hats and 4 quivers. Hopefully I'll be welcoming him by Friday morning. I have all batb characters but no parade and no be our guest restaurant.


----------



## amp346

Could anyone tell me which would be more helpful in welcoming gaston (I am waiting on 2 more fabrics and I want to be prepared): Mrs. Potts, chip or be our guest? I have the parade float already. I can either get mrs Potts and be our guest restaurant, or I can just get chip. If I get chip I won't have enough gems for anything else so I can only get chip. But I do have enough gems to get both mrs. Potts and BOG. Which option would best help me get gaston's hats and quivers?


----------



## PrincessP

amp346 said:


> Taking forever to get the last few fabrics for the beast's outfit... haven't even begun on gaston yet ugh. And I don't have chip or mrs. Potts or Hans. I just started playing a few months ago so the only characters I have dropping fabrics are bo peep/woody, Mike/sulley and Pete (and the gold chests which I rarely get). I have enough gems to get chip if need be since he helps with fabrics, but I really wanted to save my gems in case I need the extra help welcoming gaston before I run out of time. Anyone have advice? Should I spent the gems on chip or keep trying for the fabrics and save my gems and use them to help buy gaston if I run out of time? Once I finish the beasts costume and they dance, is mrs. Potts or chip more helpful in welcoming gaston? I only have enough gems to buy one of them unless I spend real money.
> 
> Unrelated - does anyone know if there will ever be a chance to get the frozen or mulan characters again? I started playing around the time that the mulan event was going on - I had very few characters so I was struggling to welcome Li (it required like 25 of each item and I literally only had Mickey, goofy, woody, Jessie, Hamm and maybe bo peep), so it was impossible for me was to get Li and Mulan. I really wish I was able to get Mulan and Anna and Elsa. I am really into the princesses so I would love for them to come back. Don't really care about the incredibles.



Re:  buying Chip or Mrs. Potts... you have to get Chip to level 4 before he would be any help with cloth. He helps with quivers at level 1. Mrs. Potts helps with Gaston Mickey ears at level 1.  SEE MY ADDITIONAL NOTES IN NEXT POST. 

Don't know how many gems you have, but I have 2/9 quivers and 5/9 Mickey ears, all needed roses and shields, and it would cost me 444 gems to purchase Gaston right now.

Milan will likely be available in special "chance" treasure chests or something like they have offered Incredibles characters recently. You purchase chests with gems in hopes of getting that character.


----------



## PrincessP

amp346 said:


> Could anyone tell me which would be more helpful in welcoming gaston (I am waiting on 2 more fabrics and I want to be prepared): Mrs. Potts, chip or be our guest? I have the parade float already. I can either get mrs Potts and be our guest restaurant, or I can just get chip. If I get chip I won't have enough gems for anything else so I can only get chip. But I do have enough gems to get both mrs. Potts and BOG. Which option would best help me get gaston's hats and quivers?



You need BOG restaurant for Mrs Potts to help you at level 1. And for Chip to help you at level 1. Chip would be useless without BOG in getting Gaston tokens unless he was level 4. so  I would say Mrs Potts and BOG. Or save your gems to buy Gaston outright. Good luck!!


----------



## J24LM

One more hat to go for Gaston!! Mrs Potts has been great this morning.


----------



## empresslilly

squirrel said:


> Anyone else having trouble with happiness getting stuck at HM?  My guests always get stuck there forever, not sure how they get unstuck.  I now have two waiting to be collected but they don't let me.


This happens to me from time to time.  It's annoying, but I just close the app and re-open it -- the problem seems to resolve that way.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've been trying to welcome Gaston for 12 hours. I have all the quivers and 3 Gaston Mickey Hats. I'm collecting event currency to try and get as many gems as possible. I won't be able to play for 12 + hours tomorrow but I'm  confident I can welcome Gaston before the event ends.


----------



## Lights

If it wasn't for the fact that I knew I wanted all of the characters and buildings no matter what from this event, I would be pretty upset I spent all of my gems on the gem characters and Be Our Guest because they have been no help at all! So far all of the tokens I've gathered for Gaston have been from everyone but them. Still happy I have them all since Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorite movies and Be Our Guest is one of my favorite restaurants at the parks.

Hopefully no more events in the near future because I have....2 gems


----------



## squirrel

I have one piece for Gaston, the same as I had before I went to bed.  My characters collected nothing all night.  Sent them off again hopefully I can get a few pieces.


----------



## mydisneyfix

I'm so frustrated with the way they did the gem characters.  My thing for the game events has always been to get the characters but not buildings.  I have a goal to get all the characters in the game. I have Potts and Chip.  I can't believe that neither one gets Gaston tokens without having also bought BOG restaurant.  That was a very clever money grab from the game design.  My drops for Gaston are terrible.  I've been sending all characters out non stop and still only have 3 hats and 2 quivers.  I feel like they are setting me up to have to get BOG to get Gaston...I.E....Spend gems on a building.  Ugh....Not happy about that.


----------



## 10CJ

Lights said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that I knew I wanted all of the characters and buildings no matter what from this event, I would be pretty upset I spent all of my gems on the gem characters and Be Our Guest because they have been no help at all! So far all of the tokens I've gathered for Gaston have been from everyone but them. Still happy I have them all since Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorite movies and Be Our Guest is one of my favorite restaurants at the parks.
> 
> Hopefully no more events in the near future because I have....2 gems


I dropped down to 10 after BOG and Chip. I was surprised and joe quickly it built back up. I have over 100 now. Having characters to level up helps.


----------



## lmmatooki

Only need 2 more quivers and 6 more ear hats. I'm really hoping I will be able to welcome him today. And is anyone else doing exceptionally well at the wishes event?


----------



## Pheran

I was able to welcome Gaston this morning, so that's done.  I forgot about the 20-gem bonus for completing the set (if you have Mrs. Potts and Chip), that was a nice perk.  I'm just doing whatever missions Gaston pops up and trying to accumulate more event currency for gem conversion at this point - I have about 43K now.

This wishes event is pretty pointless now except for gem conversion, and even top-10 is only worth 2.5 gems.  I'm at #11 currently after doing a 24-hour delayed start.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I'm considering using gems for Be Our Guest...but I like attractions with a lot of movement. Do the kids come out upstairs, and if so do they sit down in the chairs to 'eat'? Is there any other movement in the building? Thanks.


----------



## Lights

10CJ said:


> I dropped down to 10 after BOG and Chip. I was surprised and joe quickly it built back up. I have over 100 now. Having characters to level up helps.



I agree! When I bought Mrs. Potts and Chip I went down to 50 gems and just yesterday I had gathered enough to buy BOG. So since the day we were able to welcome Chip to yesterday, I gathered 102 gems.


----------



## Pheran

Lights said:


> I agree! When I bought Mrs. Potts and Chip I went down to 50 gems and just yesterday I had gathered enough to buy BOG. So since the day we were able to welcome Chip to yesterday, I gathered 102 gems.



I literally had 0 gems after buying BoG (after also getting Mrs. Potts and Chip).  I now have 108 gems, so yeah, they can accumulate fast in events like this.


----------



## PrincessP

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I'm considering using gems for Be Our Guest...but I like attractions with a lot of movement. Do the kids come out upstairs, and if so do they sit down in the chairs to 'eat'? Is there any other movement in the building? Thanks.



I had a wish kid come upstairs, and it looked like he stood on the chair.....Not sitting like they do at Daisy's. There is steam coming off the food and candles are flickering and pixie dust emanating around the rose. Other than that, I haven't seen any movement.


----------



## Pheran

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I'm considering using gems for Be Our Guest...but I like attractions with a lot of movement. Do the kids come out upstairs, and if so do they sit down in the chairs to 'eat'? Is there any other movement in the building? Thanks.



The building normally has a couple of waving banners, flickering candles, a sparkly rose in front, and steaming food.  I haven't been paying enough attention to see what happens when someone visits.


----------



## J24LM

I'm welcoming Gaston now. I have 60,000 event currency left. 4 days to get it up to 80,000. Should be doable right?


----------



## DarrylR

Over 24 hours of consistent gameplay and I have only received 1 quiver and ZERO hats. It's so bizarre how different it is for each person.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

DarrylR said:


> Over 24 hours of consistent gameplay and I have only received 1 quiver and ZERO hats. It's so bizarre how different it is for each person.



I agree! No matter what level happiness. I have been playing from the minute it unlocked and check in almost every hour or so... I have 7 hats and 0 quivers... I wonder why some people get an advantage... I'd say the ones who spent money but I bought Chip and and Mrs. Potts...


----------



## go oilers go

J24LM said:


> Yea you won't see I till you play online again.


I'm not playing offline...I put a ticket in yesterday, but this morning it worked and I'm #12


----------



## J24LM

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> I agree! No matter what level happiness. I have been playing from the minute it unlocked and check in almost every hour or so... I have 7 hats and 0 quivers... I wonder why some people get an advantage... I'd say the ones who spent money but I bought Chip and and Mrs. Potts...


I have to say that it's so super weird and kinda unfair to you guys. Not sure why it's like that.  I haven't had a problem getting Gaston. And I don't check in every hour either. Only thing I can think of is that I've bought every premium character and attraction available in the entire game either with money or gems saved up. But if that's why it's easier for me it's totally unfair of them to make it hard for others who aren't doing that.


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

I'm busting my butt to finish this dang event... lol... I spent about 36 hours of consistent game play and I got 1 piece of fabric for Beast's costume. So I shelled out 156 rubies to finish him up. Now they are endlessly dancing... Just over 4 days left... I hope I can complete this without spending too much of my own money


----------



## emilyhuff

I feel so bad for everyone with bad drop rates with Gaston. I do have BOG and chip and Mrs p, so they helped but really it only took me about 18 hours or less to get him, mostly bc I slept for some of it. And he's already leveled up to 3. His tasks are yellow and therefore meaningless so I'm just collecting currency and updated everyone as I can!

Good luck to everyone, there is still so much time left! Don't stress!


----------



## 2010_Bride

PrincessP said:


> I had a wish kid come upstairs, and it looked like he stood on the chair.....Not sitting like they do at Daisy's. There is steam coming off the food and candles are flickering and pixie dust emanating around the rose. Other than that, I haven't seen any movement.



The dishes also dance, it's very cute. I've only seen it twice, and it makes me smile each time!


----------



## PrincessP

2010_Bride said:


> The dishes also dance, it's very cute. I've only seen it twice, and it makes me smile each time!



Yes!  I saw this just now. Had two kids ask for BOG smiley wish. The dishes danced. I think my little person must have been stuck the first time because those kids definitely sat down at the table.....unlike the first one I saw that seemed to stand on the chair.


----------



## heatherwith3

I'm getting horrible drop rates for Gaston as well.  It's especially frustrating considering I have BOG, Mrs. Potts, and Chip.  Hopefully I still have plenty of time to finish.


----------



## aussiebill10

So after 2 full days have the 9 quivers only need 4 hats to go,have 5 people out on tasks a 1 HR  3x4HR one and 6 hrs left of the 12 HR one 
Hopefully will get them all without having to hope on another round especially the 12hr one which has not dropped anything in 2 days


----------



## jamieonthefly

I'm going to be swamped when this event is over. I've put the regular game on hold for the last couple of weeks (for the most part), and I have so much to do next week. I have 32 characters ready to level up, plus I am in the midst of collecting things to welcome Zurg, Dale and Fauna. I seriously hope there isn't another event for awhile.


----------



## Lights

To those of you that seem to be making no progress, have you checked you're online when you collect items? I know I was burned a few times during the NBC event and the Frozen one because sometimes I would collect and when I checked the character I was hoping to get tokens for, it would say "Go Online to welcome characters" so nothing came back because the tokens weren't "available." I know it still doesn't guarantee that you'll get anything, but at least you're sure you have all the chances you can get. I now check first that the character shows and it's not grey, and that it shows his/hers requirements before collecting.


----------



## Allison

Everything was dropping for me yesterday.  Today I cannot get the last 2 hats I need.


----------



## mmmears

Allison said:


> Everything was dropping for me yesterday.  Today I cannot get the last 2 hats I need.



I've been working on Gaston items for 32 hours now.  I even played at 4am (not b/c of this stupid game, but because I was up making FP+ for WDW).  And I have needed one quiver for about 8 hours now.  Can't seem to get it.  I'm not looking for sympathy here.  Just frustrated and disenchanted with this game and losing my interest in it when, no matter what I do, it all comes down to random good or bad luck.


----------



## littlebearfan

Finally welcoming Gaston.  I had collected several of his items in the first few hours he was available - then his drops seemed to almost stop. It took days to collect 4 quivers and 5 ears.  I didn't do well with Chip or Mrs Potts with their 1 hour tasks.  I never got a token from the 12 hour task with Elsa and Hans. I did much better with the other B&B characters as well as Mickey and Minnie task.


----------



## lmmatooki

Allison said:


> Everything was dropping for me yesterday.  Today I cannot get the last 2 hats I need.


Same here, I need 2 more hats as well.


----------



## squirrel

I'm up to 5 Quivers and 0 Hats.


----------



## mrzrich

So once you get Gaston, that it?  So far all I've gotten is yellow tasks, so am I technically done?


----------



## brigeet

Took me about 50 hours of collecting tokens and I got Gaston.


----------



## mmmears

36 hours for me.  Took me forever to get the fabric.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

3 more quivers! Come on overnight collection!


----------



## Caseheidi

End of my second day collecting for Gaston, and I can't seem to get my last two hats. Hopefully they will come tonight and I can welcome him tomorrow. Then it is time to start upgrading everyone! I am also looking forward to getting Mickeys new outfit when the event is over. 

I am really hoping they open some more new game content. I am getting a quest here and there, but most my characters are level 8or above, and there seems to be nothing new happening. Even Chip and Dale are around level 5 now and are stalled on their quests. The event helped to have some storyline going, and I am going to miss that when I am done.


----------



## squirrel

Off to bed with 7 Quivers and 0 Hats.  Hopefully I will get some hats sometime.


----------



## lmmatooki

Just welcomed Gaston about an hour ago!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I couldn't play all day today however I only need one hat right now. Drop rates for Gaston haven't been terrible but I have Mrs Potts, Chip and BoG.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

I'm in the opposite boat.  Full hats, like 3 quivers.  What the hell...


----------



## squirrel

I got one more Quiver so now it's 8 Quiver and 0 Hats.  I have 3 collecting hats and none have given any?  Is this something I should be contacting them about or is it just a bad drop rate?


----------



## Sazzafraz

squirrel said:


> I got one more Quiver so now it's 8 Quiver and 0 Hats.  I have 3 collecting hats and none have given any?  Is this something I should be contacting them about or is it just a bad drop rate?


My drop rates have been low too, I'm at 2 quivers and 7 hats, nothing dropped overnight. In two full days cogsworth and lumiere dancing has yielded only one hat, the task doesn't seem to help me much. Crossing my fingers today is better


----------



## tortilla24

Safe to say, we're all having issues with drop rates. I have 7 quivers and 4 hats but the most frustrating is when I get no drops overnight - which has happened every morning thus far.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Finally welcoming him! 4 days later... is that the end of the event? The wiki says there's three quests for him... are those ones just yellow?


----------



## Lights

My drop rates to welcome him weren't too terrible, but now that I have him I've had no luck to level him up to 2 for another quest, and You only need 2 of his tokens to level him up. I have a feeling getting him to 10 will be months of work.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

for those worried about getting Gaston's tokens, if you have an old phone laying around I suggest installing the game on it and linking your account so you can load cloud save files to keep trying for the tokens


----------



## Brandy Duncan

I welcomed Gaston this morning.   Should I level up my characters or even for the gem conversion?


----------



## Quellman

Brandy Duncan said:


> I welcomed Gaston this morning.   Should I level up my characters or even for the gem conversion?


Depends where you are in the game and how many gems you need. You can always level up characters in some shape or form, you can't always get a potential for 40 gems in conversion.


----------



## B&tBlove88

Does anyone else Event Board say something like- Check back soon to compete on the Leader board and earn exclusive LUNAR FESTIVAL event rewards. Wasn't that for Mulan?


----------



## Loki2410

3 days, 3 quivers, 3 hats. This is getting old. After spending real money in the past 3 events, am no more inclined to spend on this game considering the horrendous drop rates for gaston. Game loft lost a paying player with this event. I may check the game from time to time cuz I love Disney, but won't be spending any more.


----------



## squirrel

8 Hats to go.  At least now I managed to get one.  Was worried something was wrong with my game.


----------



## Megan @ Wit & Wander

What do you get to keep after the event ends? I just got the prompt to welcome Gaston but with only two options to get tokens, it's not looking good. 

I'm trying to figure out what's my best option now. Do we keep roses? Tokens for roses? Tokens for BATB characters? I know magic gets exchanged for gems.


----------



## squirrel

B&tBlove88 said:


> Does anyone else Event Board say something like- Check back soon to compete on the Leader board and earn exclusive LUNAR FESTIVAL event rewards. Wasn't that for Mulan?


I have the same thing.  Who ever was in charge of changing it to Beauty and the Beast must have forgotten.  Mulan was the last event before BatB.


----------



## squirrel

Megan @ Wit & Wander said:


> What do you get to keep after the event ends? I just got the prompt to welcome Gaston but with only two options to get tokens, it's not looking good.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what's my best option now. Do we keep roses? Tokens for roses? Tokens for BATB characters? I know magic gets exchanged for gems.


Event currency changes to Gems.  Everything else is usually the same but they will make it harder to collect, Only one or two characters to get bags or ropes.


----------



## hopemax

Welcoming Gaston! In my IOS game.

Finally finished collecting fabric in my Windows game, so Beast is getting dressed.  Since I didn't start the event in this one until late on the 20th, I didn't think I would have a real opportunity to get Gaston.  However, there is theoretically enough time.  I will probably use gems to speed through the 12 hr task.  Got everyone who can earn Gaston tokens working on that except Belle and Beast who I obviously need to dance.  My biggest problem is Chip is only level 3, which means he can't do the Storytime task with Belle.  I have spent the last 24 hrs trying to get his last 2 ear hats to level him up and Belle and chests have failed miserably. Hopefully, Woody will have better luck since he no longer has to work on fabric.

The fabric was annoying in my Windows game too.  With the exception of 1 quiver that I was able to get the night before, I basically was collecting Gaston's epic tokens simultaneously with the uncommon fabric.  It took the same amount of time to collect 11 Uncommon tokens as it did to collect 17 Epic tokens.  Ridiculous.

I did get Tower of Terror out of a gold chest while trying to get fabric so at least my gold chests weren't a complete loss.  Also two Bakeries and a stupid Pirate Warning Statue.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have welcomed Gaston and he has completed his first yellow task. Trying to upgrade him to Level 2 (one more Mickey Gaston Hat needed) so we can do his next task. 

I currently have almost 52,000 Event Currency. All my BatB characters are ready to level up. I have almost 1900 gems so I don't really care much about the conversion to gems. Would I be better to upgrade all my characters now? I have them at levels:

Beast: 6
Belle: 4
Cogsworth: 4
Lumiere: 5
Mrs. Potts: 3 
Chip:4

They are all ready to upgrade. Assuming I upgrade them all once before the end of the event, I would spend 9200 of event currency (plus upgrading Gaston). I have over 3 million of magic. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DarrylR

4 days of round the clock collecting (yes I've been online) and I still can't welcome Gaston. This is some ish.


----------



## RSWA2

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have welcomed Gaston and he has completed his first yellow task. Trying to upgrade him to Level 2 (one more Mickey Gaston Hat needed) so we can do his next task.
> 
> I currently have almost 52,000 Event Currency. All my BatB characters are ready to level up. I have almost 1900 gems so I don't really care much about the conversion to gems. Would I be better to upgrade all my characters now? I have them at levels:
> 
> Beast: 6
> Belle: 4
> Cogsworth: 4
> Lumiere: 5
> Mrs. Potts: 3
> Chip:4
> 
> They are all ready to upgrade. Assuming I upgrade them all once before the end of the event, I would spend 9200 of event currency (plus upgrading Gaston). I have over 3 million of magic.
> 
> Thoughts?



If you don't care about the gem conversion, I'd just upgrade as you see fit.


----------



## squirrel

5 more Ears needed for Gaston.  I hope I will get them in time.  I refuse to pay any money on the game.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> They are all ready to upgrade. Assuming I upgrade them all once before the end of the event, I would spend 9200 of event currency (plus upgrading Gaston). I have over 3 million of magic.
> 
> Thoughts?



I would upgrade as much as possible. You have plenty of gems and magic to not care about using currency. I have done this since welcoming Gaston on thursday. Farming roses first.
You will be surprised how much currency you can earn still though. 
Where I am at...
Beast and Cogsworth at 8 
Lumiere Belle and Mrs Potts at 7
Chip at 6
Gaston at 3 (1 more hat needed for 4)
and almost 78,000 in currency I did finish 23rd in the last challenge which netted me 4,500 in currency. 
Will keep levelling provided I can until event ends as I am sure drop rates will be harder with less characters being able to get them.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

squirrel said:


> Event currency changes to Gems.  Everything else is usually the same but they will make it harder to collect, Only one or two characters to get bags or ropes.


the bags and rope are unnecessary outside of events, after the frozen event, tasks that dropped those just dropped the snowflake. and saved rope and bags will just dissapear, not even usable for the next event 
you keep everything you've earned and the event currency will convert to gems at a 2k event to 1 gem with a 40 gem cap. Having someone unlocked but not yet welcome means that you wont be able to welcome them after the event until it ether comes back or they stick them in a chest. level up requirements can change so someone that was ready to level could end up needed more tokens and they will need magic to level in place of the event currency.


----------



## Sandra32

How do we know when we finish this event? I have Beast at level 8, everyone else at 6 expect Gaston at 4 but have hasn't any quests now for a bit. I have 92k of event currency so should I just start levelling these up to 10? Fell a bit lost at the moment...


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Sandra32 said:


> How do we know when we finish this event? I have Beast at level 8, everyone else at 6 expect Gaston at 4 but have hasn't any quests now for a bit. I have 92k of event currency so should I just start levelling these up to 10? Fell a bit lost at the moment...




Once you have Gaston, that's technically the end of the event. There are no more blue quests. There are some yellow quests that aren't really part of the event but they will disappear once the BatB event ends.

Only 80,000 event currency will get converted into gems. Everything else will disappear so at minimum I would use the extra 12,000 event currency you have to level up characters. If you can, level up as many as you can. Once the event ends:

- All the bags and ropes disappear. The quests that earned bags and ropes will now earn roses (most likely only BatB characters can earn roses)
- Less characters can get the items to upgrade the characters
- All event currency disappears and you use magic to upgrade characters
- In the past, the characters need higher numbers of tokens then during the event.

I would focus on:

- Upgrading the characters as much as possible
- Make sure you collect as many roses as possible. Use up all your ropes and bags as they just disappear.
- Keep 80,000 event currency if possible as you can earn 40 gems.


----------



## heatherwith3

I only need one more ear for Gaston.  After that, I'm going to level everyone up as much as possible.


----------



## Sandra32

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Once you have Gaston, that's technically the end of the event. There are no more blue quests. There are some yellow quests that aren't really part of the event but they will disappear once the BatB event ends.
> 
> Only 80,000 event currency will get converted into gems. Everything else will disappear so at minimum I would use the extra 12,000 event currency you have to level up characters. If you can, level up as many as you can. Once the event ends:
> 
> - All the bags and ropes disappear. The quests that earned bags and ropes will now earn roses (most likely only BatB characters can earn roses)
> - Less characters can get the items to upgrade the characters
> - All event currency disappears and you use magic to upgrade characters
> - In the past, the characters need higher numbers of tokens then during the event.
> 
> I would focus on:
> 
> - Upgrading the characters as much as possible
> - Make sure you collect as many roses as possible. Use up all your ropes and bags as they just disappear.
> - Keep 80,000 event currency if possible as you can earn 40 gems.



Thank you so much. I was just hoping for some grand finale. X


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Sandra32 said:


> Thank you so much. I was just hoping for some grand finale. X



You're welcome. Usually fighting the villain is the grand finale before you welcome them. This time we fought Gaston and then had to get Belle and Beasts costumes before welcoming Gaston. It felt very anticlimactic.


----------



## dreamseeker9

I love these events, but they are never long enough for me to complete them! With my work schedule, I only have 1 hour max. in the morning before leaving for work to play, then 3-4 hours in the evening, then weekends. I usually finish all but the last step. I'm on the ball gown and tux now, that should finish tonight, but it sounds from reading these posts that there's no way I'll be able to welcome Gaston before the event ends. I tried to play on my iPhone from work and my iPad, but I had sync issues and found it much easier (and better visually) to only play on my iPad at home.


----------



## Kat2165

Lol the prizes I get for the happiness "April Fool!" leaderboard is more benches that I already get in every stupid chest I open? No thanks.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

Is anyone else having trouble with the April Fool's happiness event. I was pretty heigh up in ranking with about 8 happiness, and now the game is saying that I only have 1. I'm just waiting for April fools to pop up.


----------



## B&tBlove88

Does anyone know what you're supposed to be collecting for this April fools event? It says I have 3 but I'm not even sure where and what I collected. And I wonder what that message meant when the event started about never knowing when you'll need the decorations, was that a joke?


----------



## B&tBlove88

B&tBlove88 said:


> Does anyone know what you're supposed to be collecting for this April fools event? It says I have 3 but I'm not even sure where and what I collected. And I wonder what that message meant when the event started about never knowing when you'll need the decorations, was that a joke?


Just went on Facebook, and seen the patch notes. I guess the decorations do different things now, Aurora dress can change colors, you can hear characters talk and sing, and some other things.


----------



## hopemax

You are collecting Happiness.  So fulfilling wishes and clicking on smiley faces.  I'm thinking the prizes shown are not the actual prizes we win.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Yes mine has said this


B&tBlove88 said:


> Does anyone know what you're supposed to be collecting for this April fools event? It says I have 3 but I'm not even sure where and what I collected. And I wonder what that message meant when the event started about never knowing when you'll need the decorations, was that a joke?


It's a happiness event so grant wishes for prizes, even though they are very good, just benches


----------



## Sazzafraz

Sazzafraz said:


> Yes mine has said this
> 
> It's a happiness event so grant wishes for prizes, even though they are very good, just benches


Aren't


----------



## squirrel

Well mine reset, I have not participated even though I clicked on a few happy faces since I saw the message.


----------



## Sazzafraz

B&tBlove88 said:


> Just went on Facebook, and seen the patch notes. I guess the decorations do different things now, Aurora dress can change colors, you can hear characters talk and sing, and some other things.


If true that would make decorations a fun thing to have and actually might get some with gems if not too expensive


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

Does anyone know if Mickey's tuxedo costume will be limited time?


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Gameloft knows their customer.

I think the April Fools bench thing is pretty clever.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Gameloft knows their cutomer.
> 
> I think the April Fools bench thing is pretty clever.



Should've included a few lamp posts in there


----------



## dizprincess717

So frustrated. 

I was able to start collecting tokens for Gaston on Tuesday. Still need 1 hat and 6 quivers. The worst part is I can only get quivers by Beasts task and gold chests. 

When I started this game I promised myself I wouldn't spend money. But, it looks like unless you have great luck you have to spend money to complete the event. Which I get. Gameloft is a company and they need to make money. But still. For those who spend money let them finish the event well before those who don't spend money - the key here is letting everyone have a fair shot at completing the event. 

And also realize that a lot of people have a full time job and can't drop what they're doing when their characters quests and tasks are completed. In my case, I leave for work at 8:30, done at 6, I am a manager at a travel agency and being end of month and our busiest time of the year I can't sit on my phone all day. More importantly I have a 1 year old at home, too. 

My husband for example paid for BoG, Chip and Mrs Potts. He got Gaston Wednesday. Me... Still 1 hat and 6 quivers. Ugh!

Okay. Rant over. I am off tomorrow and will give it my best to welcome Gaston. If not, it's just a game - and that's why I personally decided to not spend money on this game.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

Does anyone know if you get to keep the roses after the event is over?


----------



## 10CJ

Brandy Duncan said:


> Does anyone know if you get to keep the roses after the event is over?


You should. The snowflakes were still there after frozen. You should no longer need to collect bags and string, so that part should be easier.


----------



## squirrel

Had enough gems to finally get Chip or BoG.  Went with Chip.

Welcomed Gaston about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## ToyotaGirl

I just started playing this game a few weeks ago... does anyone know if I'll ever get to welcome the other event characters (Frozen or Mulan). I show them in the collection of ones I can unlock, but I don't know at what point I'd be able to unlock them


----------



## amp346

Someone please help! I purchased the $6.99 3 pack with chip, BOG restaurant and 250 gems. After purchasing I received the restaurant and chip but I didn't get my gems! Can someone confirm that it was 250 gems with this? It was advertised as a 3 pack with gems! I've emailed customer service but running out of time in the event.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

amp346 said:


> Someone please help! I purchased the $6.99 3 pack with chip, BOG restaurant and 250 gems. After purchasing I received the restaurant and chip but I didn't get my gems! Can someone confirm that it was 250 gems with this? It was advertised as a 3 pack with gems! I've emailed customer service but running out of time in the event.



I bought the pack the day it came out and I don't recall gems being offered, only Chip and BoG? Unless it's a different offer.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

ToyotaGirl said:


> I just started playing this game a few weeks ago... does anyone know if I'll ever get to welcome the other event characters (Frozen or Mulan). I show them in the collection of ones I can unlock, but I don't know at what point I'd be able to unlock them



It's possible. They recently offered The Incredibles in Chests and Mini Events. I would imagine they all do the same with other characters too.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Brandy Duncan said:


> Does anyone know if you get to keep the roses after the event is over?



Yes, you keep the roses you have already earned. The ropes and bags disappear so don't leave any just sitting therer because they disappear. The tasks that could get ropes and bags usually just get the roses BUT less characters can get the roses. Most likely just the BatB characters


----------



## Disney_Princess83

*SecondStarToTheRight* said:


> Does anyone know if Mickey's tuxedo costume will be limited time?



I don't think that is limited time.


----------



## amp346

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought the pack the day it came out and I don't recall gems being offered, only Chip and BoG? Unless it's a different offer.


I am almost certain it did include the gems. Did you pay $6.99? It also was advertised as a "3 pack"


----------



## amp346

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought the pack the day it came out and I don't recall gems being offered, only Chip and BoG? Unless it's a different offer.


I think you bought the "chip bundle" that was advertised in the beginning of the event, but that's not the same as what I got. I got a 3 pack bundle


----------



## Disney_Princess83

amp346 said:


> I think you bought the "chip bundle" that was advertised in the beginning of the event, but that's not the same as what I got. I got a 3 pack bundle



Yes, I bought that as soon as Chip was available.


----------



## amp346

anyone who does NOT have chip or be our guest restaurant - can you do me a huge favor? Can you click on the beauty and the beast event icon at the bottom of the screen, and then click on the present tab.. could you tell me what the very last bundle says? It should advertise a 3 pack with chip, be our guest restaurant and gems for $6.99 I just want to confirm this. I purchased this 3 pack but only got chip and the restaurant. the option to buy it went away after I made the purchase, so I just want to make sure I'm not going crazy... I am almost 100% certain that it came with 250 gems. That was part of the reason I bought it to begin with, because I need the extra gems to help get gaston. I emailed customer service so hopefully they can fix this for me. I just never received the gems.


----------



## PrincessP

amp346 said:


> anyone who does NOT have chip or be our guest restaurant - can you do me a huge favor? Can you click on the beauty and the beast event icon at the bottom of the screen, and then click on the present tab.. could you tell me what the very last bundle says? It should advertise a 3 pack with chip, be our guest restaurant and gems for $6.99 I just want to confirm this. I purchased this 3 pack but only got chip and the restaurant. the option to buy it went away after I made the purchase, so I just want to make sure I'm not going crazy... I am almost 100% certain that it came with 250 gems. That was part of the reason I bought it to begin with, because I need the extra gems to help get gaston. I emailed customer service so hopefully they can fix this for me. I just never received the gems.



I bought it when it first came out on March 17th. It was called 50% off "Chip Bundle" and came with Chip and BOG only. Then it said to collect them all and win 16 gems. 

I have a screen shot of the bundle offer. 

There may have been a new offer you are referring to, but my bundle also cost $6.99 and no gems came with it.


----------



## Onceler

hopemax said:


> You are collecting Happiness.  So fulfilling wishes and clicking on smiley faces.  I'm thinking the prizes shown are not the actual prizes we win.



Apparently the prizes shown were, in fact, the actual prizes. I finished in 6th (without trying very hard) and I won 5 gems and the hand-carved bird bath. woo hoo!


----------



## KPach525

Was waiting to see if there would be a second part to the April Fools joke, but nope we are the fools who competed for a bench. But at least I got 4 gems?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

KPach525 said:


> Was waiting to see if there would be a second part to the April Fools joke, but nope we are the fools who competed for a bench. But at least I got 4 gems?





Onceler said:


> Apparently the prizes shown were, in fact, the actual prizes. I finished in 6th (without trying very hard) and I won 5 gems and the hand-carved bird bath. woo hoo!



I came #1 and the 5 gems was nice. I wish they had made a joke and the prizes were better.


----------



## aussiebill10

So what is everyone's strategy with less than 24 hrs to go
Will collecting roses become easier after event like the Snowgie tasks were I'm on 77 k in event currency have Gaston at level 3 all others at 5 and all ready to go to 6
I usually send one off for levelling just before it ends but I have more magic than I will ever spend but I think the number of items each character needs increases after the event like frozen


----------



## lpereira

I doubt Im getting Gaston. I have 2 quivers, the roses, and the event currency needed. Im running the characters for the tokens and everyone else fir event currency. Im just going for gems after conversion at this point.


----------



## Lights

aussiebill10 said:


> So what is everyone's strategy with less than 24 hrs to go
> Will collecting roses become easier after event like the Snowgie tasks were I'm on 77 k in event currency have Gaston at level 3 all others at 5 and all ready to go to 6
> I usually send one off for levelling just before it ends but I have more magic than I will ever spend but I think the number of items each character needs increases after the event like frozen



What I've been doing all day is leveling up all of the characters since all of them but Gaston were ready to level up, because like you stated the number of items will increase and really didn't want to regret that I didn't take the chance when I had it. I wanted to gather as many roses as I could but I've fallen short since the last ones  I need are for Lumiere and I need 8 (I went down to zero) so I have Gaston at Level 3, Chip and Mrs. Potts at 5, Belle, Beast, Cogsworth (and as soon as I get the rest of the roses) Lumiere at Level 6. I will probably be left tomorrow with very few roses and a bit over 50k in currency.


----------



## MrsPottts

I started the event a bit late, and I'm not sure where it's been said so I'm sorry if I'm asking you guys to repeat info. What is required for the "Get Gaston Again" task? I'm nearly ready to start it but I'm thinking I'll probably be better off gathering roses etc and levelling up characters, since there's not much time left to get the costumes after. Thanks 

Edit: saw it, looks like I'm gathering roses etc today haha


----------



## squirrel

I have 57 roses, just under 80,000 in event currency.  Gaston and Chip are at level 1.  Still trying to collect pieces to level them up before event ends.

Belle and Cogsworth are at level 6 and Beast, Lumiere and Mrs. Potts are at level 7.  With only Mrs. Potts not ready to level up.


----------



## amp346

PrincessP said:


> I bought it when it first came out on March 17th. It was called 50% off "Chip Bundle" and came with Chip and BOG only. Then it said to collect them all and win 16 gems.
> 
> I have a screen shot of the bundle offer.
> 
> There may have been a new offer you are referring to, but my bundle also cost $6.99 and no gems came with it.


I think it was a different offer, I think you got the chip bundle. I remember that flashed up on the screen in the beginning of the event. This one was in the "present" tab when you click on the event icon and was advertised as a 3 pack. I'm just trying to find a way to prove it since the ad went away now that I've bought it. Thanks for your reply though!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Going to be interesting how much changes once event is over. For future reference and for anyone interested in knowing higher level requirements here is a list of what my characters requirements are.
Belle needing 16 roses, 12 gloves and 10 hats 3,200 currency to level up to 8
Beast 22 roses 20 collars 20 hats 3,600 currency to level up to 9
Cogsworth 22 roses 24 matches 24 hats 4,000 currency to level up to 9
Mrs Potts 12 roses 12 sugar 10 hats 1,300 currency to level up to 8
Chip 12 roses 10 plates 8 hats 2,000 currency to level up to 7
Gaston 12 roses 5 quivers 5 hats 2,000 currency to level up to 5
Lumiere is levelling up to 8 atm so I dont know his requirements yet. 
Going to hang on to my remainder currency to get the 40gems. 
Will buy the fantasy well later on tonight with excess currency if I cant get enough roses to level one more character up.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

I am finding today it is nearly impossible to get the sacks to drop.
I have all the characters and am happy with their levels In the BB event.
All are ready for the next level except for the darn roses!!!
We'll see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## xthebowdenx

Ooohhhhh. The IG POST?!?


----------



## wdwobsessed

Could someone please tell me how I get Belle to unlock…  I just got luminaire welcomed and spent quite a few gems doing it… Because I'm running out of time! 

 What task will unlock belle and what levels do the characters have to be at?

 Thank you


----------



## Lights

xthebowdenx said:


> Ooohhhhh. The IG POST?!?



Just saw that! Can't wait to see what it means...hopefully something exciting!


----------



## AlohaBerry

Well did it. No money for Gaston and 2 days before the end welcomed Gaston. Sitting at 60k BatB money and all BatB characters at level 5+ (except Gaston who is at level 2)

Fun fact is 2 weekends ago I was at Disneyland and California Adventure and this past weekend I've been at Disney World. Best line distraction ever: I checked the DMK game about every two hours. Sad to say I didn't randomly bump into Jayson Headley. 

Another fun fact- I never saw Tortuga Tavern at Magic Kingdom before but saw it this time and loved how the game animation captures so much of what I saw in the two Disney locations. Have I mentioned how much I love the little animated kids enough times yet?! I sure felt like one kids these two past weekends. 

Sad other topic fact... Enchanted Tales game app is being discontinued. Sad face! BUT... Glad I still have this game. Started both around Thanksgiving 2016.

Last thought... I fear that after this event, I will join the taskless million magic club soon. I own all the buildings and yes I have enough room. I still haven't paid for the 550k magic area near space mountain so I will more room for all my lanterns and benches! Whoo ooo! I  just got Donald and am working on welcoming Aurora's prince (both happened in the past few days). No Mother Gothel yet. I am missing Frozone from Incredibles and only have Anna from Frozen. Nice thing is beyond the half of my characters who are at max, the rest are ready to level up since I put them all on hold for the BatB event.

Thanks to everyone who posted such great tips during this event. I finally hit first place in the April Fool's happiness event. Sure love my fountain! LOL.

Happy Disney everyone!

PS the new Frozen ride at Epcot was broken today when I went to check  it out. Apparently a common event. Sad and sort of funny.


----------



## chelynnah

Sandra32 said:


> Thank you so much. I was just hoping for some grand finale. X


The grand finale was the 12 hour dance of Belle and Beast


----------



## chelynnah

amp346 said:


> anyone who does NOT have chip or be our guest restaurant - can you do me a huge favor? Can you click on the beauty and the beast event icon at the bottom of the screen, and then click on the present tab.. could you tell me what the very last bundle says? It should advertise a 3 pack with chip, be our guest restaurant and gems for $6.99 I just want to confirm this. I purchased this 3 pack but only got chip and the restaurant. the option to buy it went away after I made the purchase, so I just want to make sure I'm not going crazy... I am almost 100% certain that it came with 250 gems. That was part of the reason I bought it to begin with, because I need the extra gems to help get gaston. I emailed customer service so hopefully they can fix this for me. I just never received the gems.


I think it was advertised as a savings of 250 gems or a 250'gem value, not that you got 250 gems.  You couldn't find even buy 250 on their own for 6.99.  The current promotion is 250 gems plus event currency for 9.99


----------



## Disney_Princess83

wdwobsessed said:


> Could someone please tell me how I get Belle to unlock…  I just got luminaire welcomed and spent quite a few gems doing it… Because I'm running out of time!
> 
> What task will unlock belle and what levels do the characters have to be at?
> 
> Thank you




I can't remember if it was Beasts or Cogsworth & Lumieres Task unlocks Belle The tasks just before being able to welcome her are:

No Surprises Here! - 
Send *Beast *to Belle's House to deflect suspicion. Beast at Level 3. 60 minutes

The Servants' Strategy - 
Send *Lumière *to check on Belle at her House. Lumiere at Level 2. 4 hours
Send *Cogsworth *to develop a reconnaissance plan. Cogsworth at Level 3. 8 hours.


----------



## KPach525

xthebowdenx said:


> Ooohhhhh. The IG POST?!?


To go with the April Fools contest, I'm guessing with the new update we can 'sell' back decorations?


----------



## 10CJ

xthebowdenx said:


> Ooohhhhh. The IG POST?!?


What is this?


----------



## KPach525

10CJ said:


> What is this?


Attached teaser from Instagram


----------



## silly.old.bear

Just got the last quiver! Currently welcoming Gaston! Time needed: 1 hour. Event time remaining: 1 hour 5 minutes. Just in the nick of time!


----------



## hopemax

Well, I did it.  I got Gaston in my Windows game, despite not starting the event until about 5PM on the 20th.  I spent 35 gems to speed through 10 hours of the Dancing Task (waited until characters were ready to collect Gaston tokens) and that was it.  I didn't set any overnight alarms, but if I got up in the middle of the night, I would check.  I got down to needing 1 quiver about 6PM last night, but it took until 5AM before I finally got a drop.  The 2 hr tasks were useless for me for quivers.

I am just short of 80,000 currency in my IOS game so I"ll only get 38 gems instead of 40.  Still managed to bank 30,000 currency in my Windows game, even after welcoming Gaston.


----------



## Megan @ Wit & Wander

What happens if you are in the middle of welcoming Gaston when the event ends?


----------



## Pheran

silly.old.bear said:


> Just got the last quiver! Currently welcoming Gaston! Time needed: 1 hour. Event time remaining: 1 hour 5 minutes. Just in the nick of time!



Wow, talk about cutting it close!



Megan @ Wit & Wander said:


> What happens if you are in the middle of welcoming Gaston when the event ends?



You still get him, as long as the welcome starts before the event ends you are good.


----------



## Pheran

Looks like I'm going to be a few hundred short of 76K, but 37 gems is still really good, the best I've ever done in an event.


----------



## 10CJ

Pheran said:


> Wow, talk about cutting it close!
> 
> 
> 
> You still get him, as long as the welcome starts before the event ends you are good.


I thought you had to finish him before the event ended. 

You can also see how many gems it takes to finish him just to be on the safe side.


----------



## 10CJ

120 gems to unlock tuxedo Mickey


----------



## KPach525

Mickey's tuxedo is premium, 120 gems. Really not happy about that...


----------



## aussiebill10

Got an offer to buy him for 4.99 AUD with the 1st anniversary hat stand
Got my event currency to 80,117 and bought the two decorations and levelled up Gaston
So how do we get the roses now?
Just found out click the rose it tells you who can get them looks like 5 or 6 but not sure how long those tasks are as everyone is out but did just get one from beasts castle a 6 HR timer


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Gold chest has a turkey leg concession
And platinum a new Chinese food


----------



## hopemax

Only Beast and Lumiere can get roses now.  On their 1 hr tasks.  It is going to take a LONG time to collect enough to level everyone up.


----------



## heatherwith3

So, since the Tuxedo Mickey costs gems....do y'all think it's worth getting?  Does it trigger anything new?  I got quite a few gems from the event, but I will be left with very few if I buy his costume.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

aussiebill10 said:


> So how do we get the roses now?



Quests that previously earned bags and rope now earns roses. Only BatB quests earn roses now.

Beast: Attempt to Read
Belle: Attend a Musical
Lumiere:Light Tricks
Gaston: Looks Horrified
Chip: Help with the Show
Cogworth: Check with the Dishes
Mrs. Potts: Serve Tea


----------



## Disney_Princess83

hopemax said:


> Only Beast and Lumiere can get roses now.  On their 1 hr tasks.  It is going to take a LONG time to collect enough to level everyone up.



I have all the BatB charaters listed as being able to earn roses?


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> Only Beast and Lumiere can get roses now.  On their 1 hr tasks.  It is going to take a LONG time to collect enough to level everyone up.


No, actually all the BatB characters have a 60 minute task for roses. May be due to having the BoG restaurant that helps with Chip and Mrs. Potts. Also, maybe yours aren't leveled high enough? I already sent my group out, so I can't give the exact task names.


----------



## empresslilly

hopemax said:


> Only Beast and Lumiere can get roses now.  On their 1 hr tasks.  It is going to take a LONG time to collect enough to level everyone up.


Actually all of the BatB characters can get roses... 

Beast - Attempt to Read
Belle - Attend a Musical
Chip - Help with the Show
Cogsworth - Check with the Dishes
Gaston - Look Horrified
Lumiere - Light Tricks
Mrs. Potts - Serve Tea

LOL - 3 of us posted at the same time!


----------



## mmmears

Nope.  I only have 2 that can. Another punishment for not buying BoG?  They are ticking me off enough that I'm considering just quitting this game.  This is pretty nasty of them.


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> Nope.  I only have 2 that can. Another punishment for not buying BoG?  They are ticking me off enough that I'm considering just quitting this game.  This is pretty nasty of them.


I understand your frustration, and I agree with you that is a very dirty move on their part. Especially now that there isn't a way for anyone to get BoG since the event is over. None of the previous events were this stingy. Seems to be a new move on their part.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Nope.  I only have 2 that can. Another punishment for not buying BoG?  They are ticking me off enough that I'm considering just quitting this game.  This is pretty nasty of them.



Yeah, not cool at all.


----------



## Disney Khi

Pheran said:


> Wow, talk about cutting it close!
> 
> 
> 
> You still get him, as long as the welcome starts before the event ends you are good.





10CJ said:


> I thought you had to finish him before the event ended.
> 
> You can also see how many gems it takes to finish him just to be on the safe side.



Can someone clarify this for me? I actually broke down and let DD spend $2 on gems so she could get Belle before time was up for the event because I thought you had to welcome a character before the event was over. I've never been in that position before and didn't want to risk it because she had worked so hard to try and get Belle.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Disney Khi said:


> Can someone clarify this for me? I actually broke down and let DD spend $2 on gems so she could get Belle before time was up for the event because I thought you had to welcome a character before the event was over. I've never been in that position before and didn't want to risk it because she had worked so hard to try and get Belle.



As long as you have already started to welcome the character before the event, you still get that character.


----------



## Disney Khi

Disney_Princess83 said:


> As long as you have already started to welcome the character before the event, you still get that character.



Well, heck, guess I wasted $2. LOL. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snowrachel

I have a question not sure where else to ask. I got a quest to get Donald Duck. And to get his hat to get him I have to spend gems to get Mad Tea Party or Pluto, it says they are the only ones to get these items. So I unhappily bought Pluto. Then once I get him, he is no longer a way to get Donald. Now it says it's Chip From chip and dale. Okay whatever so I get Chip. Now it only says the Mad Tea Party can get Donald's hat. Did anyone else have this problem? I've emailed the company twice and no response


----------



## empresslilly

FWIW, Beast's Castle can also drop a rose.  It's not much, but it's a little extra help for folks who don't have Be Our Guest.


----------



## hopemax

Also, since it came up earlier, I didn't quite finish all the yellow quests in my Windows game.  I still have those quests available.  They didn't disappear.


----------



## ToyotaGirl

heatherwith3 said:


> So, since the Tuxedo Mickey costs gems....do y'all think it's worth getting?  Does it trigger anything new?  I got quite a few gems from the event, but I will be left with very few if I buy his costume.


I bought the promotion pack for$2.99 that gave you tuxedo Mickey and the concession stand. Tuxedo Mickey didn't unlock any new tasks that I can see.

I feel kind of dumb now for spending money for a new outfit.


----------



## Pheran

Pheran said:


> Looks like I'm going to be a few hundred short of 76K, but 37 gems is still really good, the best I've ever done in an event.



I got 38 gems anyway, so there must be some rounding going on.  Nice!


----------



## Pheran

Snowrachel said:


> I have a question not sure where else to ask. I got a quest to get Donald Duck. And to get his hat to get him I have to spend gems to get Mad Tea Party or Pluto, it says they are the only ones to get these items. So I unhappily bought Pluto. Then once I get him, he is no longer a way to get Donald. Now it says it's Chip From chip and dale. Okay whatever so I get Chip. Now it only says the Mad Tea Party can get Donald's hat. Did anyone else have this problem? I've emailed the company twice and no response



I'm not sure what you mean.  Donald hats can be gotten by Pluto, Daisy, Minnie, or Pete (+Mickey).  Three of those are not premium characters, you don't have to spend gems.  You do need the characters leveled up to the appropriate level - 7 or 8 for most of these.


----------



## bluekirty

empresslilly said:


> Actually all of the BatB characters can get roses...
> 
> Beast - Attempt to Read
> Belle - Attend a Musical
> Chip - Help with the Show
> Cogsworth - Check with the Dishes
> Gaston - Look Horrified
> Lumiere - Light Tricks
> Mrs. Potts - Serve Tea
> 
> LOL - 3 of us posted at the same time!


Yep, and five of those are at Be Our Guest.  I was just about to think how much easier it will be to level up characters for Beauty and the Beast since there are so many characters (instead of Mulan which only had the three characters that could do tasks to upgrade characters after that event), but yes, it would really suck if you didn't have Be Our Guest.  I wonder if enough people complained if they'd find a few more tasks that would work.


----------



## Pheran

mmmears said:


> Nope.  I only have 2 that can. Another punishment for not buying BoG?  They are ticking me off enough that I'm considering just quitting this game.  This is pretty nasty of them.



Unfortunately yes, I just double-checked since all my characters are getting roses.  Belle, Chip, Cogsworth, Gaston, and Mrs. Potts are all in Be Our Guest to do it.  Both Beast's Castle and Be Our Guest will also drop roses on their own.


----------



## Pheran

10CJ said:


> 120 gems to unlock tuxedo Mickey



I have zero interest in spending gems on a costume.


----------



## Wdw1015

I'm kind of annoyed that they announced that Mickey's new tuxedo outfit would be available but failed to mention it would cost 120 gems. I'm one of those who has finished the main story line and thought this might open up something else. Guess I'll be saving my gems.


----------



## 10CJ

Pheran said:


> I have zero interest in spending gems on a costume.


I want to know what it gets me first. Has anyone bought it?


----------



## Pheran

10CJ said:


> I want to know what it gets me first. Has anyone bought it?



According to ToyotaGirl's post above, it gets you nothing but a costume.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I need 128 roses to level up the crew...and I've got two characters to get them all.


----------



## mmmears

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I need 128 roses to level up the crew...and I've got two characters to get them all.


 Yep.


----------



## mrzrich

I can't believe they want us to spend money/gems for a stupid costume.


----------



## lmmatooki

Pheran said:


> According to ToyotaGirl's post above, it gets you nothing but a costume.


I am wondering if it will help out for collecting things later on though


----------



## lmmatooki

I ended up getting 32 gems for just a few hundred shy of 65,000, I'll take it!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Since the event started, I didn't bother to level up any other characters so I guess I am back to that again which won't take too long. Luckily all my characters left to level up are ready to do so because I prepared them to be before this event. Fingers crossed for a Moana event next and maybe (not likely though) more storyline!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Why are sacks and ropes still available in bronze chests?


----------



## bookgirl

hopemax said:


> Also, since it came up earlier, I didn't quite finish all the yellow quests in my Windows game.  I still have those quests available.  They didn't disappear.



My yellow quest is still showing for Gaston...my roses on the other hand....GONE.  I had a ton stockpiled as I wasn't leveling up characters so that I could get Gaston tokens (which I did do with one day to spare).

I'm super annoyed at the moment!


----------



## mmmears

mrzrich said:


> I can't believe they want us to spend money/gems for a stupid costume.



I know what you mean.  I was looking forward to actually having something to work on when the event ended, but nope.


----------



## squirrel

Very disappointed in how many gems are needed for Mickey's Tuxedo.  Did not have enough Gems for BoG.  Managed to get the full 40 gems from finishing BatB event.  I have 45 roses, I managed to stock pile and still get most characters to Level 6 (except Chip and Gaston).


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

I  will not spend another penny on this game. I am too afraid they will get rid of it like they just did with Disney Enchanted tales.


----------



## TAS257

Well, I welcomed Gaston within the last few hours, so I'm happy with that .

And even better, Gaston's Yellow marked quests are still appearing. Thanks Gameloft for listening to our feedback.


----------



## *SecondStarToTheRight*

hopemax said:


> Also, since it came up earlier, I didn't quite finish all the yellow quests in my Windows game.  I still have those quests available.  They didn't disappear.


That's awesome =) let me know if they still do the finishing quest conversation


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## mydisneyfix

hopemax said:


> Yeah, not cool at all.


Not only that,  but I bought  Potts and Chip to help with tokens.. it was very shady that the task for a premium character to get Gaston tokens also required you buy the building.  Not cool.


----------



## mmmears

mydisneyfix said:


> Not only that,  but I bought  Potts and Chip to help with tokens.. it was very shady that the task for a premium character to get Gaston tokens also required you buy the building.  Not cool.



Me, too.  I think buying those two was a waste of gems, since they can't seem to do much without BOG.


----------



## squirrel

mydisneyfix said:


> Not only that,  but I bought  Potts and Chip to help with tokens.. it was very shady that the task for a premium character to get Gaston tokens also required you buy the building.  Not cool.


I have never spent a dime on this game.  This is the first time I have been able to collect the entire event characters.  I missed out on BoG Restaurant but I'm happy that I was able to get all of the characters for once.  Not only that I was able to get Gaston before even using Gems to get Chip.

It is frustrating that the characters don't have much to do without BoG but maybe it will be available later on.


----------



## Quellman

I'll note that it looks like the chest spawning locations have shifted around again.


----------



## empresslilly

Quellman said:


> I'll note that it looks like the chest spawning locations have shifted around again.


Yes.  And on the topic of chests, for the first time this morning while I was opening a chest that was ready, I received an offer to get a free bronze chest in exchange for watching an ad.  That was a no-brainer for me -- and I ended up with an extra plate token for Chip P.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

empresslilly said:


> Yes.  And on the topic of chests, for the first time this morning while I was opening a chest that was ready, I received an offer to get a free bronze chest in exchange for watching an ad.  That was a no-brainer for me -- and I ended up with an extra plate token for Chip P.



Same thing happened to me. Also when I finish a parade, I get an offer to watch an ad for extra happiness.


----------



## lost_n_the_clouds

Yea i got a popup today to watch a ad for a bronze chest..also a no brainer for me lol...esp since it automatically opens...i'll watch a ad for that anytime...i've been getting the happiness ones often lately but there really more of a bother than worth it IMO


----------



## maxsmom

So I have some gold chests I've been hanging onto. I was thinking I would get all my characters ready to level up to eliminate those items as options. I will still probably get banners and benches though, or maybe a lamp post.  I wish I would have thought of this sooner since they were all ready to level up at the start of the event. As soon as it was over I started to level them up.


----------



## squirrel

I have 4 Platinum and 1 Gold.  I tried opening a gold or two but got nothing interesting.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I had saved up 5 platinum chests. Waited until all characters were able for promotion to open three of them during BatB . Got two with magic and one with fabric for Donald's Halloween costume. Still holding on to two until I feel luckier.


----------



## pyork24

Speaking of chests, I'm up to 4 platnium and 2 gold waiting on a new chest-only attraction.

You only really need one empty spot to keep opening the constant supply of bronze and silver chests the game provides.


----------



## Quellman

I got a turkeyleg stand from my gold chest.  It just gives magic and stars.  And turkeylegs for hungry guests.


----------



## lmmatooki

Am I the only one who doesn't hang onto gold and platinum chests? I personally don't find it to be that much more beneficial to do so.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

lmmatooki said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't hang onto gold and platinum chests? I personally don't find it to be that much more beneficial to do so.


I also don't hang on to chests. I just open them as I get them.


----------



## Pheran

lmmatooki said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't hang onto gold and platinum chests? I personally don't find it to be that much more beneficial to do so.



The only reason I hang onto chests is if I'm trying to get an attraction.  For example, I still need the teacups ride which appears in platinum chests.  I have 2 platinums that I'm holding right now until I can clear out all other character tokens that can appear in platinum chests, to increase the probability of teacups.  Of course I'll probably end up with some decorations anyway, but I try.


----------



## Quellman

lmmatooki said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't hang onto gold and platinum chests? I personally don't find it to be that much more beneficial to do so.


I open them selectively based on what might be in them.  I still have fantasia fairways to get.  I won't set a gold/platinum chest to open if there are tokens in there for a character. I'd rather increase the chances for the few remaining attractions.


----------



## lmmatooki

Pheran said:


> The only reason I hang onto chests is if I'm trying to get an attraction.  For example, I still need the teacups ride which appears in platinum chests.  I have 2 platinums that I'm holding right now until I can clear out all other character tokens that can appear in platinum chests, to increase the probability of teacups.  Of course I'll probably end up with some decorations anyway, but I try.





Quellman said:


> I open them selectively based on what might be in them.  I still have fantasia fairways to get.  I won't set a gold/platinum chest to open if there are tokens in there for a character. I'd rather increase the chances for the few remaining attractions.


I just take it by luck! Personally, if I get something other than something like a bench and such, I'm happy hahaha but I get yah


----------



## Quellman

lmmatooki said:


> I just take it by luck! Personally, if I get something other than something like a bench and such, I'm happy hahaha but I get yah


I guess it depends how many slots you have open.  I have two pedestals and all the storage.


----------



## maxsmom

So I have my last chest holding spot to open. It's 50,000 magic which I have plenty off. It won't let me click on it an buy it. I can click on all the other spots and it recognizes my finger but it won't on the one to buy it. Playing on my phone. Any ideas?

Never mind. Must have been "glitching" as my kids would say. I went back to try again and it was open.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've just welcomed Mother Gothel, however I haven't gotten any new quests. Do the other characters have to be levelled up? I've already upgraded her to level 2.


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've just welcomed Mother Gothel, however I haven't gotten any new quests. Do the other characters have to be levelled up? I've already upgraded her to level 2.



She doesn't do anything until level 4.


----------



## Pheran

Those new popups are really annoying.  I have no use for bronze chests or extra happiness.


----------



## Quellman

So it appears that my chip and dale don't have any more quests after leveling them up.  I don't really want to buy their tree house. and I'm not in any hurry to upgrade them.  Gaston is still spitting out tasks though, guess i need to get him to level 3.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pheran said:


> She doesn't do anything until level 4.


Thank you. I currently have no quests except to welcome Donald. I only need one more hat for him.


----------



## bookgirl

I don't hang on to a large number of premium chests unless I'm saving up for an event.  Right before and during the B&B event I only had one open pedestal because of Gold and Platinum chests.  Currently I have one Gold and one Platinum but I won't hold on to more than 4 during non events.

ETA: I have all the pedestals and platforms to use.


----------



## PrincessS121212

bookgirl said:


> I don't hang on to a large number of premium chests unless I'm saving up for an event.  Right before and during the B&B event I only had one open pedestal because of Gold and Platinum chests.  Currently I have one Gold and one Platinum but I won't hold on to more than 4 during non events.
> 
> ETA: I have all the pedestals and platforms to use.



Same for me- I hoard the gold/platinum chests till I have about 5, leaving the last two spots open for bronze/silver, which I use immediately.  When an event starts, I wait till the 2nd or 3rd character is available, as the gold/platinum chests only have tokens rated rare? or higher.  When I'm within a day of being able to get tokens for the later characters (in this past event, Gaston) I'll put the gold/platinum chest on my 3rd pedestal so it can start the opening timer but I don't actually open it until I have the welcome character quest and that characters tokens show up in the chest preview.  This way, if I get the harder to get tokens, great.  If not, sometimes I'll get the new decor/concession stand.  Once the event is over, I hoard the chests again until either the next event or they do a special event releasing gem attractions in the chests and use a couple chests to try for them (they MAY put be our guest restaurant in the chests down the line, but not necessarily).


----------



## PrincessS121212

Quellman said:


> So it appears that my chip and dale don't have any more quests after leveling them up.  I don't really want to buy their tree house. and I'm not in any hurry to upgrade them.  Gaston is still spitting out tasks though, guess i need to get him to level 3.


I have both of them up to level 9, and they have a few quests to go to the treehouse and Donald's boat, but since I have the treehouse, I don't know if any of them will show without you purchasing the house.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Wdw1015 said:


> I'm kind of annoyed that they announced that Mickey's new tuxedo outfit would be available but failed to mention it would cost 120 gems. I'm one of those who has finished the main story line and thought this might open up something else. Guess I'll be saving my gems.


The trend I've noticed with the costumes is that you earn the fabric to build a costume during an event, but that costume generally doesn't help you get special tasks/tokens until the next event.  For example, the lunar costumes for Mickey/Minnie only gave a 1 hr quest for Mickey during the Mulan event so it was marginally helpful, and nothing for Minnie, however they had a 4 hour quest together in their costumes during the batb event to help earn tokens.
That being said, 120 gems is WAY too much for a costume.


----------



## MrsPottts

Is Rex worth the diamonds to welcome him? I only started playing during the BatB event (welcomed everyone but Gaston ) and I've just beaten Pete and begun unlocking the toy story area. Is he useful?


----------



## stenogoddess

MrsPottts said:


> Is Rex worth the diamonds to welcome him? I only started playing during the BatB event (welcomed everyone but Gaston ) and I've just beaten Pete and begun unlocking the toy story area. Is he useful?



I can't remember if he's particularly helpful off the top of my head but the wish kids sometimes want to see him and he's actually one of the ones I just like seeing walking around my park. I think if you like Rex to get him but maybe don't worry about him so much otherwise


----------



## empresslilly

stenogoddess said:


> I can't remember if he's particularly helpful off the top of my head but the wish kids sometimes want to see him and he's actually one of the ones I just like seeing walking around my park. I think if you like Rex to get him but maybe don't worry about him so much otherwise


Rex is very helpful for getting Zurg's items, as well as tokens for Hamm, Sarge, Tinkerbell and Prince Charming's Mickey ears.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I just welcomed Mother Gothel yesterday and today I can finally welcome Donald after 2 months of trying to collect his tokens!


----------



## MrsPottts

stenogoddess said:


> I can't remember if he's particularly helpful off the top of my head but the wish kids sometimes want to see him and he's actually one of the ones I just like seeing walking around my park. I think if you like Rex to get him but maybe don't worry about him so much otherwise





empresslilly said:


> Rex is very helpful for getting Zurg's items, as well as tokens for Hamm, Sarge, Tinkerbell and Prince Charming's Mickey ears.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Quellman

PrincessS121212 said:


> I have both of them up to level 9, and they have a few quests to go to the treehouse and Donald's boat, but since I have the treehouse, I don't know if any of them will show without you purchasing the house.



Seems like a waste of characters that won't advance the overall story line any.  No little side quests or anything.  But I guess the overall story is long lost anyway. I'm just going to upgrade all characters to level 10 and once I do, it may be the end for me.  Sad after a year of playing.


----------



## KM5664

I got a new phone because my old one isn't working properly. I don't think I had my game connected to Facebook. Is there any way at all to load my old game onto my new phone? I'm going to be so sad if I lose all of my progress

I haven't been able to open the game on my old phone and am afraid that if I try connecting to Facebook on my new one I'll be forced to stick with that game.


----------



## KM5664

KM5664 said:


> I got a new phone because my old one isn't working properly. I don't think I had my game connected to Facebook. Is there any way at all to load my old game onto my new phone? I'm going to be so sad if I lose all of my progress
> 
> I haven't been able to open the game on my old phone and am afraid that if I try connecting to Facebook on my new one I'll be forced to stick with that game.



Never mind!! Got it back. Turns out I was logged in to the wrong GameCenter account


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I can finally welcome Donald and just before I started to welcome him, I received an offer for $30 which was to welcome Donald and 250 gems. I had never received this offer before but it was interesting to get it once I finally had all the items for Donald after two months.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

I have almost 800 gems and was wondering if I should continue to save them or use them. The only gem character I have welcomed is Pluto and I am At the point in the game that I need two more items to welcome Zurg, and It just gave me the quest to welcome Donald, and I have welcomed the red fairy.


----------



## Quellman

Brandy Duncan said:


> I have almost 800 gems and was wondering if I should continue to save them or use them. The only gem character I have welcomed is Pluto and I am At the point in the game that I need two more items to welcome Zurg, and It just gave me the quest to welcome Donald, and I have welcomed the red fairy.


The last event featured two gem characters, so that was like 400 gems.  What you do with your gems is up to you and how badly you want to collect all the characters.  If you do not have plutos dog house it would be recommended by many.


----------



## Brandy Duncan

Quellman said:


> The last event featured two gem characters, so that was like 400 gems.  What you do with your gems is up to you and how badly you want to collect all the characters.  If you do not have plutos dog house it would be recommended by many.


I have Pluto's house.


----------



## hopemax

Brandy Duncan said:


> I have almost 800 gems and was wondering if I should continue to save them or use them. The only gem character I have welcomed is Pluto and I am At the point in the game that I need two more items to welcome Zurg, and It just gave me the quest to welcome Donald, and I have welcomed the red fairy.



As these limited time events get more expensive, having a healthy reserve is not a terrible thing.  But it sounds like you are also approaching the Tangled section of the game, and people seemed to like having Maximus.  Good for Tangled tokens and his tasks were cute.  But he is very expensive.  Merryweather is also an alternative just because she is pretty cheap, when you consider the gems you will get back for completing the Fairy Set and upgrades.  She may not be quite available for you yet, but you are close.


----------



## KPach525

Not only do I get bored with the game after events, but even this page goes quiet 

Personal progress: I forced myself to ignore Chip and Dale completely during the event, both are at level 1 and ready for 2.  Then after the event ended I decided to keep going and get all BatB to level 10 before I start Chip and Dale. 

I'm at over 4.5mil Magic and everyone else is at 10 (except Pirates, sad they are such an afterthought). Sending useless characters on their 12+ hour tasks continuously. Blahhhh


----------



## DoreyAdore

KPach525 said:


> Not only do I get bored with the game after events, but even this page goes quiet
> 
> Personal progress: I forced myself to ignore Chip and Dale completely during the event, both are at level 1 and ready for 2.  Then after the event ended I decided to keep going and get all BatB to level 10 before I start Chip and Dale.
> 
> I'm at over 4.5mil Magic and everyone else is at 10 (except Pirates, sad they are such an afterthought). Sending useless characters on their 12+ hour tasks continuously. Blahhhh


I was thinking the same thing about this thread mirroring the game.  I think my days playing this game are numbered which is disappointing. The designers could have done so much more and done it better. It's been fun but I believe I'm close to done.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Not only do I get bored with the game after events, but even this page goes quiet
> 
> I'm at over 4.5mil Magic and everyone else is at 10 (except Pirates, sad they are such an afterthought). Sending useless characters on their 12+ hour tasks continuously. Blahhhh



Same here, just under 6m Magic and 481 gems. Other than Gaston (L5) I've got everyone else at L9 or ready to move up to L9. Pushing to get everyone up to L10 so I can take a much needed break from the game. Then I'll leave everyone jobless, log in at lunch and befor bed, and use them for happiness.


----------



## Lbjjhj

My chipmunks are at level 10 and my Beauty and the Beast Characters are all at 7 or 8 except for Gaston who is at 6. Keeping me playing right now is the fact that I still do not have Splash Mountain. I do have Tower of Terror. Hopefully splash will come my way soon.


----------



## AlohaBerry

To the bored and mad about paying a little to get things like Rex or Mrs. Potts....

Let's play a game do a screenshot or video capture of your favorite character task or item on the game and share it. My current fave is the snake eating the candy on the NBC candy shop. My second fave is Rapunzel loving Maximus where he acts like a dog. Sadly my videos are too large, so pics will have to do

To the money issue. I figure my $ investment in this game has brought me much joy and is equivalent to buying several movie tickets. Worth every penny.

Happy day!


----------



## Gothmic

I am finally levelling Dale up to 10 after having completed Chip, I was in no rush and did not do much with them during the BatB promo. Just realizing now that the Mickey And Friends Parade did not offer a chance to get any of their tokens, it's not like it really slowed me down, but it just seems inconsistent.


----------



## Pheran

Brandy Duncan said:


> I have almost 800 gems and was wondering if I should continue to save them or use them. The only gem character I have welcomed is Pluto and I am At the point in the game that I need two more items to welcome Zurg, and It just gave me the quest to welcome Donald, and I have welcomed the red fairy.



I will second the recommendation for Merryweather, if you are just welcoming fairies then she should be helpful and she's not too expensive.


----------



## Pheran

DoreyAdore said:


> I was thinking the same thing about this thread mirroring the game.  I think my days playing this game are numbered which is disappointing. The designers could have done so much more and done it better. It's been fun but I believe I'm close to done.



Agreed, I still have some characters to level up but once that's done I'll will stop playing, at least until another event is approaching.


----------



## Mattimation

What do people think the future of the game is at this point? Considering things Gameloft has said, a major expansion is unlikely to come, and the promise of story continuation with Chip & Dale fell completely flat. I was a bit concerned when the game become more desperate for ad revenue, with the annoying "watch an ad for more happiness/chests" pop-ups, and now it looks like Disney is shutting down aps/games that aren't doing well enough to justify further investment. They just shut down Enchanted Tales, which is sudden but not too surprising considering that game's quality, and now I'm wondering if DMK is next. Clearly they're working on some kind of update, since they were teasing the introduction of selling decorations, and Disney might be giving Gameloft some more wiggle room since the big BatB event just ended, but I really have to wonder if Disney is as done with Magic Kingdoms as we are.


----------



## Wdw1015

I'm afraid I'm quickly joining the "will probably quit after batb characters are leveled up" club. Just nothing to keep me coming back anymore and I could really use the space on my phone!


----------



## minniesBFF

This game is getting more and more difficult to stay interested in.  If it weren't for the fact that I procrastinated on leveling up and a lot of my characters still have quite a ways to go before L10, I don't know if I would even bother continuing to play.  Such a shame because I loved this game so much when it started


----------



## Quellman

It got lost when when the story line disappeared. Fight a baddie, clear the curse, save the kingdom. Now its just have an event with characters, but lets not progress the story any.  Was Mother Gothel the last real villian fight not part of a minievent?  Since then it has been Frozen, Mulan, Beauty and the Beast events, but no impact to the original story.  I was hooked on helping save the magic kingdom from the clutches of the curse.  But now that there is no overall goal to the game, its just sit around until an event pops up.  For the event, the goal is to try and get all the characters before the event expires.  So meh.


----------



## mmmears

I'm another one who finds the timed events boring.  You race to get it all, then it's done.  I preferred playing the main storyline much more and since it looks like they aren't going to continue it, but instead push these money-grubbing events, I doubt I'll be playing much longer.


----------



## lmmatooki

I really don't want this game to end. It is the only game I play at all, I have invested so much time into it, and I don't give up on things easily...C'mon gameloft, give the people what they want!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> I really don't want this game to end. It is the only game I play at all, I have invested so much time into it, and I don't give up on things easily...C'mon gameloft, give the people what they want!!


Agreed.  Since the first couple months, everyone has said give us more land and more story, and instead they've given us everything EXCEPT what we ask for.  If you don't satisfy your customer, the customer will go elsewhere and the game will get shut down just like Enchanted Tales.  You'd think at least one of the people running this has at least taken a business class.


----------



## PrincessS121212

AlohaBerry said:


> To the bored and mad about paying a little to get things like Rex or Mrs. Potts....
> 
> Let's play a game do a screenshot or video capture of your favorite character task or item on the game and share it. My current fave is the snake eating the candy on the NBC candy shop. My second fave is Rapunzel loving Maximus where he acts like a dog. Sadly my videos are too large, so pics will have to do
> 
> To the money issue. I figure my $ investment in this game has brought me much joy and is equivalent to buying several movie tickets. Worth every penny.
> 
> Happy day!


LOVE this idea, as we have turned rather negative in our comments on the boards in the last few months and sharing some love is wonderful.  I can't post pictures of my tablet, but I am very amused when I see a little kid running around in a leprechaun hat eating a croissant.  It's such a silly, tiny thing in the background, but those details are what drew me to the game.  And yes, most of the maximus animations are pretty entertaining/adorable.


----------



## heatherwith3

I'm leveling up characters, and saving gems for Merryweather.  My kids help me play sometimes, and they keep spending my gems.  :/ In a couple days, I will have enough.  After that, I will be bored again.


----------



## PrincessP

AlohaBerry said:


> To the bored and mad about paying a little to get things like Rex or Mrs. Potts....
> 
> Let's play a game do a screenshot or video capture of your favorite character task or item on the game and share it. My current fave is the snake eating the candy on the NBC candy shop. My second fave is Rapunzel loving Maximus where he acts like a dog. Sadly my videos are too large, so pics will have to do
> 
> To the money issue. I figure my $ investment in this game has brought me much joy and is equivalent to buying several movie tickets. Worth every penny.
> 
> Happy day!



Can't do a screenshot, but I love to see the kids running around with hats or food, any animation with Pluto -especially when he settles down for a nap or when playing fetch with Mickey, and Rapunzel doing her artwork.


----------



## J24LM

So I have Belle on level 8 right now and I just noticed that other than the tokens, I need 57000 in magic to level her up to 9. That's a bit much isn't it? I don't remember what other characters cost to level up in other events but belles seems so weird to me lol. I'm not complaining or anything cos I have over 6mill in magic and nothing to do with it. But not everyone is in my position. Anyone else notice?


----------



## PrincessS121212

J24LM said:


> So I have Belle on level 8 right now and I just noticed that other than the tokens, I need 57000 in magic to level her up to 9. That's a bit much isn't it? I don't remember what other characters cost to level up in other events but belles seems so weird to me lol. I'm not complaining or anything cos I have over 6mill in magic and nothing to do with it. But not everyone is in my position. Anyone else notice?


You are right about her costs- I checked the wiki for how much magic each character level up is, and EVERY single other character the most expensive level up is between 10-30,000 magic.  For some reason Belle is more than double that, as her highest level up is 86,400!


----------



## mikegood2

Yep, that's correct. I've gotta wait another hour for my Beast to hit level 10. Then I get to max out my Belle.


----------



## J24LM

PrincessS121212 said:


> You are right about her costs- I checked the wiki for how much magic each character level up is, and EVERY single other character the most expensive level up is between 10-30,000 magic.  For some reason Belle is more than double that, as her highest level up is 86,400!


That's mad.


----------



## J24LM

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, that's correct. I've gotta wait another hour for my Beast to hit level 10. Then I get to max out my Belle.


That's amazing you have them almost done. I've got most BaB characters at level 8. Gaston and chip are at 6. 

On a side note I've got the other chip at 9 and dale at 8.


----------



## mikegood2

J24LM said:


> That's amazing you have them almost done. I've got most BaB characters at level 8. Gaston and chip are at 6.
> 
> On a side note I've got the other chip at 9 and dale at 8.



Thanks! I just maxed my Beast and have the BaB at level 9, except for Gaston who's at level 7. Gastons gonna be the toughest to max, with his low return rate. My Dale is maxed and Chips at level 8. Honestly I wish I didn't level my BaB characters as quickly as I did during the event. It cost me 10-20 gems when it covered tokens to gems at the of the event.

I just want to max all my characters as quickly as possible and take a nice break until the next event. My iPad battery needs a break as badly as I do, lol


----------



## BelleBriarRose

I'm new to the game and loving it so far, but I'm not sure about when and how to spend my gems. Which premium characters are worth the gems? And how frequently does the game have events? I started playing in the middle of the BATB event, so I'm just happy I was able to get Belle!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

In the Apple app store, I just had an update for Easter activities.

ETA: Easter costumes show coming soon. Merlin is ready to gather items to take to level 2.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*EDIT: nevermind, agoofykindagirl answered my question before i finished typing it, haha*


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Just opened a bronze chest. It said to tap the cards. 3 cards- got happiness, potion, and banner post. But 3 items in the chest. Got 3 more hours for my silver chest to be ready to open.


----------



## Didymus

What an awesome surprise this morning!! Although I do wish I had of noticed BEFORE sending most of my characters on 4 hour quests lol


----------



## Lights

Didymus said:


> What an awesome surprise this morning!! Although I do wish I had of noticed BEFORE sending most of my characters on 4 hour quests lol



I agree! Same thing happened to me.

Interested to see where we are headed with the prompts for quests on all the NBC characters....


----------



## JenluvsDisney

I also noticed that there's more land available to open up!  I was able to spend 750,000 in potions to open up the area directly behind Space Mountain.  That had never been an option for me before so either it's a new thing or this update just caught me up to where the rest of you were already at


----------



## Didymus

JenluvsDisney said:


> I also noticed that there's more land available to open up!  I was able to spend 750,000 in potions to open up the area directly behind Space Mountain.  That had never been an option for me before so either it's a new thing or this update just caught me up to where the rest of you were already at



It's new!! Thanks for the post, not sure I would have noticed otherwise!
Kinda feels like Christmas morning with all the surprises lol!


----------



## cliscinsky

Anyone else suddenly have a bunch of Nightmare before Christmas" quests show up after this update.  Some are quests that I think we had to do during their actual event, and not sure why we'd have to be doing them again.


----------



## jamieonthefly

So you guys who were growing weary of nothing to do between events... they just keep y'all hanging on, don't they?

ETA: LOL, because my laughing emojis didn't post.


----------



## Aryn

I have a bunch of Nightmare quests as well.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

I remember at one point we had the Incredible's quests all over again.


Has anyone purchased the Easter costumes yet? do they do anything?


----------



## Lights

Easter costumes are available. Does anyone know if they are limited time only?

Minnie is 60 Gems.
Mickey is 15 Gloves, 10 Green Fabric, 5 Yellow Design Fabric and 15,000 Magic
Goofy is 15 Hats, 10 Green Fabric, 5 Red Fabric and 10,000 magic.
Don't know about Pluto's since I don't have him.


----------



## McCoy

Lights said:


> Easter costumes are available. Does anyone know if they are limited time only?
> 
> Minnie is 60 Gems.
> Mickey is 15 Gloves, 10 Green Fabric, 5 Yellow Design Fabric and 15,000 Magic
> Goofy is 15 Hats, 10 Green Fabric, 5 Red Fabric and 10,000 magic.
> Don't know about Pluto's since I don't have him.


Pluto is also 60 gems.


----------



## Mike100808

I really enjoy playing this game.  One thing I am worried about is Park expansion. I was really hoping for story expansion into Frontierland with Thunder Mountain and Adventureland with Pirates of the Carribean or Jungle Cruise. Anyone with insider info as to whether this will happen or not? They seem to be having trouble with expanding the game because of the quality of the animation and graphics.


----------



## mydisneyfix

Update isn't showing up in Google play store yet.  I just sent a lot of my characters that aren't collecting on 12/18/24 hour tasks.  Ugh.  They were late rolling out the BaTB to Android during the event as well. Hopefully, none of this is limited time.


----------



## bluekirty

I started writing this yesterday when some were suggesting that they might take this game down since Enchanted Tales was announced that it's ending.  With the new update, it might not be as relevant, but I think it's safe to say that DMK is FAR more popular than Enchanted Tales ever was.  Going by Facebook, the Disney Enchanted Tales app page has 565 likes.  The first few fan pages on Facebook had 2000 members, 470 members, and 75 members.  Compare that to DMK.  The app page has 173,769 likes, and the first few fan pages that show up on a search have 15,000 members, 10,000 members, and 6000 members. That's why Enchanted Tales was shut down - nobody was playing it.  DMK seems very popular and it seems like a lot of people are spending money in the game.  As for the story, I do think that's going by the wayside.  I think we're all playing it quicker than Gameloft anticipated, so they never have the time to bring a big update with lots of characters like perhaps they were hoping for.  So we'll probably get these small updates far more often.  Just my $0.02.  

And I'm happy I have the new update, just wish I didn't send everyone on 6-8 hour tasks before I updated.


----------



## McCoy

A pop-up in my game just said that the easter costumes will be available until May 3


----------



## Didymus

Minnie costume does nothing to help with the others. She needs to be in her Halloween costume. 
Pluto helps when he is in costume


----------



## Lights

They also added more and new decorations and concessions to the chests. I'm loving the Mickey waffles one!


----------



## Princess4

great link about the new update https://jaysenheadleywrites.wordpre...agic-kingdoms/?iframe=true&theme_preview=true


----------



## BridgetR3

We have download this app onto a couple ipads at home.  On one ipad, we were able to log into Facebook and game center.   The other game can not view any ads and it can not be logged into Facebook and game center.  Also, I noticed that the contact us info on the "broken" game is in Paris, France.  HELP!!!


----------



## LeCras

Has anyone on Android been able to download the update yet..?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

MERLINS CAULDRON IS THE BEST I HAVE NEVER LOVED AN UPDATE AS MUCH AS THIS ONE


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessS121212 said:


> You are right about her costs- I checked the wiki for how much magic each character level up is, and EVERY single other character the most expensive level up is between 10-30,000 magic.  For some reason Belle is more than double that, as her highest level up is 86,400!


Holy cow...that is ridiculous


----------



## hopemax

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> MERLINS CAULDRON IS THE BEST I HAVE NEVER LOVED AN UPDATE AS MUCH AS THIS ONE



There is a notice that pops up that says "Merlin's Cauldron is here" and the button says, "Awesome."  And it is indeed awesome!

So with a little magic, and a lot of concessions / decorations we can convert them into a new currency called Elixirs.  Then you use Elixirs to shop at Merlin's Shop.  There is a new attraction Jumpin Jellyfish which costs 15,000 Elixirs.  And you can buy green dot fabric for 600 elixirs and blue & white fabric for 1000 elixirs.  So if you have a lot of junk, it should be easier to get fabrics.  The conversion is instantaneous and there is no cool down timer.  You can also buy chests, but I doubt we are much interested in doing that.

So everyone, clean up your kingdom.


----------



## lmmatooki

I also like the option to watch an ad instead of waiting for the cool down. What is Merlin's cauldron? I can't work on leveling him up because everyone is off on quests

EDIT: never mind on the cauldron, I figured it out and I am so excited for this update!!!


----------



## nikkilikescake

LeCras said:


> Has anyone on Android been able to download the update yet..?



No update for me yet


----------



## Lights

Checking out Merlin's shop and wanted to check how many elixirs I would get if I put everything I had in the cauldron and it came to costing me 83,090 potions and in return it would be 11,371 elixirs... I can't help but think that eventually this won't be that much fun because some things are barely worth something. Still happy about it though! I have way too many hanging lanterns but I swore I had way too many log benches and I supposedly only have 23.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> There is a notice that pops up that says "Merlin's Cauldron is here" and the button says, "Awesome."  And it is indeed awesome!
> 
> So with a little magic, and a lot of concessions / decorations we can convert them into a new currency called Elixirs.  Then you use Elixirs to shop at Merlin's Shop.  There is a new attraction Jumpin Jellyfish which costs 15,000 Elixirs.  And you can buy green dot fabric for 600 elixirs and blue & white fabric for 1000 elixirs.  So if you have a lot of junk, it should be easier to get fabrics.  The conversion is instantaneous and there is no cool down timer.  You can also buy chests, but I doubt we are much interested in doing that.
> 
> So everyone, clean up your kingdom.



Awsome! Looking forward to leveling up my Merlin tonight when my Belle finishes leveling. I hate waiting, but not gonna spend 30 gems to speed up leveling my Belle, lol. Also looking forward to putting all my dups into the caulron and finding out how much they are worth and how many dups I have for some items


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Lights said:


> Checking out Merlin's shop and wanted to check how many elixirs I would get if I put everything I had in the cauldron and it came to costing me 83,090 potions and in return it would be 11,371 elixirs... I can't help but think that eventually this won't be that much fun because some things are barely worth something. Still happy about it though! I have way too many hanging lanterns but I swore I had way too many log benches and I supposedly only have 23.



I had 180 lamp posts I just about died moving them all to the cauldron until i noticed the button in the bottom right to change the amount


----------



## rr333

Didymus said:


> Minnie costume does nothing to help with the others. She needs to be in her Halloween costume.
> Pluto helps when he is in costume



So what can Minnie do if she has her Halloween costume? I have her costume ready but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## PrincessP

rr333 said:


> So what can Minnie do if she has her Halloween costume? I have her costume ready but haven't gotten it yet.



She can trick or treat to get green cloth for Goofy and Mickey costumes.


----------



## PrincessP

I only had 2 attractions left to purchase. Those have been removed from the shop.....Magic Carpets and Aladdin's Theater I believe.

But it sounds like a cute new attraction was added to Merlin's shop.

Update: The Aladdin items have now moved to Merlin's shop so they cost elixir now instead of gems.  Still have the opportunity to get them.


----------



## Mattimation

Well this is a nice surprise - glad to see my speculation about it shutting down soon seems to be wrong for now. I love the addition of the cauldron, though after selling all my decorations and buying Jumpin' Jellyfish it doesn't seem to be of much use anymore. I'm sure I'll appreciate it again as chests continue to spew out new objects, especially now that it seems you're always guaranteed at least one with the three card system. I am surprised to see how many decorations they removed from the shop though - I guess it was necessary to make some more valuable than others. I'm hoping Jumpin' Jellyfish is a sign that Little Mermaid will be the next expansion into Fantasyland (maybe a World Ocean Day event in June, since they seem to celebrate the smaller holidays in this game), though I have noticed that these specialty attractions seem to be from properties DMK doesn't intend to include otherwise, such as Tron or Aladdin.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Pheran

BelleBriarRose said:


> I'm new to the game and loving it so far, but I'm not sure about when and how to spend my gems. Which premium characters are worth the gems? And how frequently does the game have events? I started playing in the middle of the BATB event, so I'm just happy I was able to get Belle!



Save up for Pluto and his house, he is super-useful.  It seems like the events are happening every 3 months or so.


----------



## mydisneyfix

Still no update here :-(


----------



## Hope Loneheart

ok this is odd, the easter costumes were available right away after updating but now they say coming soon! all the charaters I sent out on token missions don't show their drops ether even though they were dropping before!


----------



## BridgetR3

bluecruiser said:


> What age did you enter on the game that doesn't allow you to connect to Facebook/Game Center? If the age was under 13 it won't let you connect to Facebook and it won't show ads.



Is there a way to change the age?


----------



## KPach525

Well this is new: I have an attraction wish, but for one I don't have. So when I tap it, the attraction shop opens up to show me all the gem attractions I don't want to purchase...


----------



## ToyotaGirl

There's Easter costumes. I purchased Plutos costume for 60 games. He gets bunny ears. He also gets a 4 hour task to hunt for Easter eggs. It's pretty cute. He digs around. The task has a chance of dropping material needed for the other costumes.


----------



## bopper

It seems like now when I click on the "go on a ride" icon of a guest it takes me to "buy a ride" instead of them just getting on a ride.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*it also seems that if you have the Tuxedo Mickey costume there is a 6 hour task to get both the red and the blue and white fabric for the Easter costumes.
*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pheran

I was able to convert my stock of decorations into 10K elixir and buy Omnidroid City - very nice!  You can also get Magic Lamp Theater and of course the new Jumpin' Jellyfish building with elixir.  Some tokens are also available - I don't know how it chooses which ones, but I have 2 fabrics and Mother Gothel's ears in my elixir store.  It will reduce the annoyance of getting decorations from chests quite a bit knowing that they can contribute to elixir total.


----------



## Pkltm

bopper said:


> It seems like now when I click on the "go on a ride" icon of a guest it takes me to "buy a ride" instead of them just getting on a ride.



I have the same problem


----------



## Pheran

hopemax said:


> You can also buy chests, but I doubt we are much interested in doing that.



If I hadn't spent all my elixir on Omnidroid City, I'd be interested in buying platinum chests as I'm still trying to get Mad Tea Party.


----------



## mshanson3121

Pheran said:


> If I hadn't spent all my elixir on Omnidroid City, I'd be interested in buying platinum chests as I'm still trying to get Mad Tea Party.



I spent all mine trying to get Splash...


----------



## mshanson3121

So has anyone else NOT yet received the patch update? I received it about 10 minutes after their announcement yesterday on my desktop, but still have yet to receive it on my Android phone?


----------



## jamieonthefly

So I have The Easter costumes for Minnie and Pluto available to purchase for 60 gems each. (No fabric collections, etc.) Mickey and Goofy's costumes allow me to collect fabric and then purchase with magic. Is this the way it's working for everyone? For those who have been playing awhile... are the costumes helpful at all, or just cute?


----------



## Gothmic

I had 279 lamp posts, thank goodness for that button at the bottom to increase the amounts you put in the cauldron. But now that I have purged I am sure I won't need that button again. I'm still glad we got the opportunity to do it, however. Now let's see a Pirates update when the new movie comes out, those characters need to be able to level up to 10 like the rest.


----------



## Mackado323

Fast question:

I see people posting about how many of certain decorations they had, and how happy they were to purge themselves of them at Merlin's cauldron. Is there an inventory feature where you are able to see how many of certain things you have? I've never been able to find this, and feel dumb  

Thank you!


----------



## Gothmic

Mackado323 said:


> Fast question:
> 
> I see people posting about how many of certain decorations they had, and how happy they were to purge themselves of them at Merlin's cauldron. Is there an inventory feature where you are able to see how many of certain things you have? I've never been able to find this, and feel dumb
> 
> Thank you!



Once you are in Merlin's Cauldron you see how many of each you have in the list.


----------



## Pheran

I'm really pleased with the elixir and chests changes that Gameloft has made, but they still have the same problem we've had in nearly every event - why am I dressing all my characters up in Halloween costumes and sending them trick or treating at Easter???


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> I'm really pleased with the elixir and chests changes that Gameloft has made, but they still have the same problem we've had in nearly every event - why am I dressing all my characters up in Halloween costumes and sending them trick or treating at Easter???



Yeah, it's weird.  I'm not a fan of the costumes at all.  I find it annoying that I have to dress them up to perform certain tasks, especially ones that have them doing things like trick-or-treating in April...

Merlin's cauldron is great.  I guess I'll have to wait for that new ride, though, since I don't have enough junk (shockingly) to buy it  right away.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Since I have downloaded the new update, my game keeps crashing. Every time I try and select Merlin, as well as trying to send some characters on quests. Anyone else have this issue? I'm on Apple iPad.


----------



## asdowning03

I just got the android update but now the game won't load at all. It keeps saying there's an error and shuts down. I've restarted my phone and checked my Wi-Fi connection but the error keeps occuring.


----------



## Didymus

Th sadness of finding out that the Mickey Easter outfit does nothing to help you with getting fabric


----------



## Quellman

Yes yes, Merlin, yay.  But I noticed this little nugget..... my Nightmare Before Christmas characters all have TASKS!!!!  I assume them to be the ones I didn't complete during the event, but at least I can send them off to do something meaningful instead of having no other quests available.  I hope the continue to do it for the other story lines as well.


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> Yeah, it's weird.  I'm not a fan of the costumes at all.  I find it annoying that I have to dress them up to perform certain tasks, especially ones that have them doing things like trick-or-treating in April...
> 
> Merlin's cauldron is great.  I guess I'll have to wait for that new ride, though, since I don't have enough junk (shockingly) to buy it  right away.


Thought: if you have lots and lots of magic wasting away, then look at the decorations in the shop to see which has the best elixir exchange. Buy a bunch then put them in his couldron?


----------



## ArielDreams

KPach525 said:


> Thought: if you have lots and lots of magic wasting away, then look at the decorations in the shop to see which has the best elixir exchange. Buy a bunch then put them in his couldron?



I tried that. The ones you can purchase had only a 2 elixir payout. I bet they figured that would be a loophole.


----------



## CallieMar

Is it worth it trying to get Mickey and Goofy's costumes? It looks like I only have Mickey to send for fabric tasks and he's currently finding tokens to welcome Pete. I want to save my elixirs for attractions.  I didn't realize I could level up Celia Mae to help with Pete, and so sent her on a 16 hr task this morning.  

I've created a list of who is ready to level, and who I shouldn't level while trying to welcome new characters. Please tell me I'm not crazy


----------



## Princess4

KPach525 said:


> Thought: if you have lots and lots of magic wasting away, then look at the decorations in the shop to see which has the best elixir exchange. Buy a bunch then put them in his couldron?


the best thing is the churro shop it takes 8 hours to make but the exchange rate is the best most people are farming churro shops to exchange for elixors good luck


----------



## B&tBlove88

My Easter costumes are now saying coming soon. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## LeCras

B&tBlove88 said:


> My Easter costumes are now saying coming soon. Is anyone else having this problem?



Yes, I noticed that earlier too.


----------



## BridgetR3

KPach525 said:


> Well this is new: I have an attraction wish, but for one I don't have. So when I tap it, the attraction shop opens up to show me all the gem attractions I don't want to purchase...





bopper said:


> It seems like now when I click on the "go on a ride" icon of a guest it takes me to "buy a ride" instead of them just getting on a ride.



My ride icons send me there as well.  I wonder if this is a glitch or if they will always search for a specific ride whether you have it or not.  The latter would stink!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Churros stand got nerfed, now gives 2 elixirs instead of 50. Best value is now Classic Benches, 100 magic, instant placement, 2 elixirs.


----------



## bluekirty

BridgetR3 said:


> My ride icons send me there as well.  I wonder if this is a glitch or if they will always search for a specific ride whether you have it or not.  The latter would stink!


They want to ride a ride that you don't currently have out (either haven't purchased it yet or if you put it back in storage).


----------



## evilqueenmindy

LeCras said:


> Yes, I noticed that earlier too.


this is happening to me as well.  The costumes become available if you close and open the game.  However, if I don't check before collecting items or sending people on quests, I can't collect any of the needed items, and they don't show up on quests.  It's really annoying.


----------



## dreamseeker9

I feel like I'm missing the obvious, but what does the x1, x5, x10, Max yellow arrow change for the items being put into the cauldron?

Also, what's a good strategy for earning elixirs? I had enough inventory to buy the Omnidroid. I noticed that items that are no longer available are worth more. Since I had over 1 million in potions, I started buying concessions and then converting those to elixirs. Has anyone found a better way to earn elixirs?


----------



## JamesGarvey

dreamseeker9 said:


> I feel like I'm missing the obvious, but what does the x1, x5, x10, Max yellow arrow change for the items being put into the cauldron?
> 
> Also, what's a good strategy for earning elixirs? I had enough inventory to buy the Omnidroid. I noticed that items that are no longer available are worth more. Since I had over 1 million in potions, I started buying concessions and then converting those to elixirs. Has anyone found a better way to earn elixirs?



the arrow changes the quantity being placed in cauldron, classic bench seems to be the current best value farming, but it is tedious.


----------



## MrsPottts

JamesGarvey said:


> Churros stand got nerfed, now gives 2 elixirs instead of 50. Best value is now Classic Benches, 100 magic, instant placement, 2 elixirs.


The conversion to elixirs does cost more magic on top of that though


----------



## AlohaBerry

Sooooo.... Wish I had known about update.... Because I am back at Disneyland, again.... (well I did have a four day weekend and a year pass and a car and a half a day available to drive down to play....) And my data is just ticking away while I whistle while I wait for the megabytes to load....

Guess I know what I will be doing while in lines for rides tomorrow! Easter costumes!

Happy thoughts to all from the happiest place on earth! 

PS lots of folks here wearing bunny ears hats..  wonder where I get me some!


----------



## AlohaBerry

Dupe post. Silly internet.


----------



## ToyotaGirl

I started playing this game during the BATB event. Now the Easter costumes are out, but I haven't welcomed Minnie yet. I've welcomed Celia Mae, Roz, Wall-E, Eva. It keeps saying to complete more Toy Story quests to move forward, but I don't have anymore Toy Story quests to complete. HELP! I do know I haven't welcomed Pete. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## pooh'smate

ToyotaGirl said:


> I started playing this game during the BATB event. Now the Easter costumes are out, but I haven't welcomed Minnie yet. I've welcomed Celia Mae, Roz, Wall-E, Eva. It keeps saying to complete more Toy Story quests to move forward, but I don't have anymore Toy Story quests to complete. HELP! I do know I haven't welcomed Pete. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.



You have to welcome Pete. Just keep doing the top quest and you will be moving the game along.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've contacted Customer Service as my game keeps crashing. At first it was just went I tried to click on Merlin but now it's all the time. It's so frustrating. I've never even been able to swap decorations for the potions. I can't use Merlin at all.


----------



## lmmatooki

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've contacted Customer Service as my game keeps crashing. At first it was just went I tried to click on Merlin but now it's all the time. It's so frustrating. I've never even been able to swap decorations for the potions. I can't use Merlin at all.


I'm sorry you are having so much trouble, I hope they get back to you soon! When I have contacted them, they usually fixed the problem fairly quickly.


----------



## hopemax

So I have all the costumes in my Windows game.  But in my IOS game, I have yet to have even one blue & white fabric drop.  And that's with having Tuxedo Mickey (although, I do not have the Haunted Mansion).  I have all other pieces that I need, and already got Goofy's costume.  I know I can use Elixirs, but I'd rather not.  Has anyone else not had a fabric drop at all?


----------



## supernova

I have all costumes except for Mickey, and I just got all of the fabric.  Unfortunately I sent him on his musical quest to try to get that last piece of fabric, and a few minutes later I got it through Sully.  So I will have the costume by Easter anyway.

Beast is at level 10, Belle is on her way to level 10 now.  Tomorrow I'll bring Cogsworth up to 9, which will put everyone except for Gaston at 9.  Slow going, but I'm making progress.  Still don't understand why the hell they reset the NBC event.  At least this time there wasn't any waiting... I could just blow through them all one after another.


----------



## J24LM

Does anyone know if the Easter costumes are only for a limited time? And if so, when does it end?


----------



## jamieonthefly

J24LM said:


> Does anyone know if the Easter costumes are only for a limited time? And if so, when does it end?



I think it's through May 3.


----------



## xthebowdenx

A little disappointed that the Easter costumes apparently do nothing. I have goofys and just about have mickeys, but goofy didn't have any special Easter task after unlocking the costume.


----------



## lmmatooki

xthebowdenx said:


> A little disappointed that the Easter costumes apparently do nothing. I have goofys and just about have mickeys, but goofy didn't have any special Easter task after unlocking the costume.


You have to keep in mind that the costumes usually don't do anything until the next event and then they become fairly useful for getting tokens.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Elixir Farming Values

Made 2 sheets, one for magic purchasable items, one for gem/discontinued/chest only items. this SHOULD be the most cost effective items to convert. YMMV when it comes to items you have excess of. I may have missed an item here or there, values grabbed from the wikia and confirmed in game. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HuejLIHnrvnbvRMYPBNm4L6vrLHXGBYB8AKNovt2Xyo/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## supernova

J24LM said:


> Does anyone know if the Easter costumes are only for a limited time? And if so, when does it end?


I thought I read something about ending at the beginning of May.  Even the Christmas costumes were limited time offerings.


----------



## Didymus

Considering restarting the game. I know I will lose the limited edition things and be hoping they come back around but it might be worth it. Am i totally crazy...


----------



## MrsPottts

Didymus said:


> Considering restarting the game. I know I will lose the limited edition things and be hoping they come back around but it might be worth it. Am i totally crazy...


Why's that?


----------



## Quellman

Didymus said:


> Considering restarting the game. I know I will lose the limited edition things and be hoping they come back around but it might be worth it. Am i totally crazy...


Yes you are. You already know how the story goes. So the tasks aren't changing. You also will have an issue with getting the following items: Incredibles, Nightmare Before Christmas, Mulan, Frozen, Beauty and the Beast. That is 26 characters, the main story, non limited characters total 41 characters.  So 38% of all characters will be unable to be obtained unless they reopen the stories or you use the gems during the 'try your luck chests' or they do something else.  The decorations, floats, costumes, etc are somewhat negligable, but they can't be obtained either.    

Since you won't have the limited characters you won't get gems from leveling them up (which matters if you aren't paying to play) and you will be missing tasks that help with future events.  

I wouldn't recommend deleting and restarting.  But if you have a second device have at it.  I speak from experience because my spouse got into the game late and was frustrated during Beauty and the Beast with limited tasks etc.   

And my final consideration:  _Do you really want to have to welcome *Donald Duck* again?_


----------



## DoreyAdore

So now that there's a jellyfish themed attraction does that mean our next set of characters will be from The Little Mermaid?  I suppose it would have to be the Ariel with legs.  
A mermaid flopping around the park would be odd. Or maybe they could put her in one of the ponds with the goldfish.  Can a mermaid live in fresh water?


----------



## Quellman

DoreyAdore said:


> So now that there's a jellyfish themed attraction does that mean our next set of characters will be from The Little Mermaid?  I suppose it would have to be the Ariel with legs.
> A mermaid flopping around the park would be odd. Or maybe they could put her in one of the ponds with the goldfish.  Can a mermaid live in fresh water?


They'll have her be carried around like the mermaids in Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## empresslilly

So… if Gameloft isn’t going to expand the game area into Adventureland/Frontierland, what can they do to make the game more interesting?  I have had a short wish list for some time now.  I’m afraid, though, that the programming to fulfill any of these probably exceeds whatever would be needed to expand. 

I’d LOVE to see characters from different storylines recognize each other and interact.  It would be a good start to just fix the animation so that they don’t walk right “through” one another. 

-   If would be fabulous, if the princesses could talk to one another, maybe have a task where they hang out together in some manner.

-   It would be fun to see the sword-wielding characters actually be able to parry a bit – Will Turner, Jack Sparrow and Elizabeth should be able to put that annoying         Phillip in his place.  Heck, Maximus might, as well.   

-   How cute would it be to see Pluto and Zero on a doggie play date? 

-   Maybe Elsa and Frozone could have a freeze off…

Oh well, a girl can dream…


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> And my final consideration:  _Do you really want to have to welcome *Donald Duck* again?_


Let's stop with the negativity, huh?  I, for one, had a blast sending Mickey to bounce off Pete's stomach for 12 hours at a time, only to produce nothing over and over.  And over.  And over.


----------



## ashleyrn

I need help on my organization!! Can someone post screenshots of their Tomorrowland? I'm trying to fit all of the purple-bottomed attractions there but the Omnidroid City is so huge. Help!!


----------



## DoreyAdore

ashleyrn said:


> I need help on my organization!! Can someone post screenshots of their Tomorrowland? I'm trying to fit all of the purple-bottomed attractions there but the Omnidroid City is so huge. Help!!


You may need to let go of grouping all of your attractions in specific areas.


----------



## rr333

lmmatooki said:


> You have to keep in mind that the costumes usually don't do anything until the next event and then they become fairly useful for getting tokens.



So do you think it is worth the 60 gems to get Minnie's costume?


----------



## dreamseeker9

JamesGarvey said:


> Elixir Farming Values
> 
> Made 2 sheets, one for magic purchasable items, one for gem/discontinued/chest only items. this SHOULD be the most cost effective items to convert. YMMV when it comes to items you have excess of. I may have missed an item here or there, values grabbed from the wikia and confirmed in game.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HuejLIHnrvnbvRMYPBNm4L6vrLHXGBYB8AKNovt2Xyo/edit?usp=sharing



This is fantastic, thank you!

I'm so tempted to convert all my decorations to elixirs, especially the higher-value ones, but I'm suspicious - will it affect the game at all? Make happiness decrease more rapidly maybe?


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else feel like happiness is dropping much faster since they added in the  to the chests, etc?


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> Anyone else feel like happiness is dropping much faster since they added in the  to the chests, etc?


Not me.  I feel like I don't think I've sent characters off to collect wishes in ages.  And I don't use the "do you want bonus happiness from the parade" thing.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> Not me.  I feel like I don't think I've sent characters off to collect wishes in ages.  And I don't use the "do you want bonus happiness from the parade" thing.



Hmmm... I just noticed it today.  Until today I felt the same way that you feel.  I'm hoping it's temporary, but I doubt it.


----------



## Mattimation

empresslilly said:


> So… if Gameloft isn’t going to expand the game area into Adventureland/Frontierland, what can they do to make the game more interesting?  I have had a short wish list for some time now.  I’m afraid, though, that the programming to fulfill any of these probably exceeds whatever would be needed to expand.
> 
> I’d LOVE to see characters from different storylines recognize each other and interact.  It would be a good start to just fix the animation so that they don’t walk right “through” one another.
> 
> -   If would be fabulous, if the princesses could talk to one another, maybe have a task where they hang out together in some manner.
> 
> -   It would be fun to see the sword-wielding characters actually be able to parry a bit – Will Turner, Jack Sparrow and Elizabeth should be able to put that annoying         Phillip in his place.  Heck, Maximus might, as well.
> 
> -   How cute would it be to see Pluto and Zero on a doggie play date?
> 
> -   Maybe Elsa and Frozone could have a freeze off…
> 
> Oh well, a girl can dream…



I have always wanted the characters to be able to interact across movies/properties! Aside from the princesses, this doesn't seem to really happen a lot in the actual parks, but it would be so cool to see Belle and Aurora garden roses, or Cinderella and Elsa talk about magically transforming dresses. I dunno, I just want some more character interactions. Also, I hope the next time there is a special event, Toy Story characters DO NOT get any new quests. It made sense the first time around since Toy Story was still one of the first character sets the game branched into, but now it just seems like favoritism. I'm hoping the next event, which I'm guessing will be some kind of Summer thing (I'd say 4th of July but this game appears very international - maybe for the new pirates movie?), some of the other Disney characters (aside from Mickey & co.) can get in on the action.


----------



## Gothmic

I am guessing they left the pirates characters at Max Level of 6 to allow for something to coincide with the movie.


----------



## CaptHook34

Gothmic said:


> I am guessing they left the pirates characters at Max Level of 6 to allow for something to coincide with the movie.



Agreed. Have just been sending them on quests daily for potions at this point

*Anyone else see the new promotion for chip and dale plus treehouse? 29.99$..seems pricey


----------



## pooh'smate

CaptHook34 said:


> Agreed. Have just been sending them on quests daily for potions at this point
> 
> *Anyone else see the new promotion for chip and dale plus treehouse? 29.99$..seems pricey



They offered it to me but I passed. Seemed pricey to me too.


----------



## Pheran

CaptHook34 said:


> Agreed. Have just been sending them on quests daily for potions at this point
> 
> *Anyone else see the new promotion for chip and dale plus treehouse? 29.99$..seems pricey



That's ridiculous, Chip and Dale aren't even premium characters, why would you pay this??  The treehouse is premium, but it's 200 gems and you can get more gems than that for $10.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Question about Merlin...Does anyone know if the Happiness Enchantment and the Happiness Safeguard spells are a one time buy or are they those amount of gems every time you use it?


----------



## Pheran

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Question about Merlin...Does anyone know if the Happiness Enchantment and the Happiness Safeguard spells are a one time buy or are they those amount of gems every time you use it?



Every time.  Yes, they are useless.


----------



## FoSho7787

Haven't checked in for a long time! I loved BATB! I officially have every character from every event in the game except premium story line characters like wall-e, rex, and boo.... because I still don't know if they're worth it. Pluto is SO cute in his bunny ears. Belle and Beast are at level 9, cogs and lumiere at 8, and gaston is taking forever. At least I have them all. I even received Frozone and Syndrome from the incredibles chest event, since I started playing when the incredibles event was happening.  All my main story line characters are level 10.... I can't imagine how difficult BATB was without all the characters! I'm trying to get Gaston to level 10 faster because Hans had an important quest for BATB.... did this happen with Oogie?


----------



## maxsmom

So these Easter customs, what's the deal? Why would I want to use gems to buy them? I have 270ish. I used all of my gems to buy Mrs Potts & Chip. I was 17 gems away from being able to get be our guest before the event ended. :/. Oh well. It just all seems like a lot of gems to use just for costumes.


----------



## mikegood2

maxsmom said:


> So these Easter customs, what's the deal? Why would I want to use gems to buy them? I have 270ish. I used all of my gems to buy Mrs Potts & Chip. I was 17 gems away from being able to get be our guest before the event ended. :/. Oh well. It just all seems like a lot of gems to use just for costumes.



Really the only reason you'd buy them is if you like them. There really is no advantage to most of them. I ended up letting my niece buy the Minnie Mouse for me on Easter because she really liked it. Theirs no way I would have otherwise. 

I'm currently in the process of building up my gem reserve for whatever the next event ends up being. Currently up to 505, but only have 3 characters left for leveling. 15h left for maxing out Chip (BatB) and 13 Chip ears away from maxing him. Then their is the pain in the you know what, known as Gaston, who is currently at level 8, lol. I really want to finish him because that will let me take a much needed break from the game


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> A little disappointed that the Easter costumes apparently do nothing. I have goofys and just about have mickeys, but goofy didn't have any special Easter task after unlocking the costume.





lmmatooki said:


> You have to keep in mind that the costumes usually don't do anything until the next event and then they become fairly useful for getting tokens.


Right.  The way I was using Halloween costumes in April to get Easter costumes is the same way that I will probably be using these Easter costumes at Halloween.


----------



## Pheran

Two new things happening this morning:

Earth Day Gifting - gave me a Mickey topiary today, looks like there will be more days

Wandering Seeds - tapping event where you find seeds - 8 days


----------



## bluekirty

New event or whatever you them for the three day click this item thing.  This time you have to get seeds that are somehow running around the kingdom.  I went ahead and started without thinking about it.  If you collect 200, you get the Earth Day Stand.  Rank 1-10 gives you a platinum chest, 10 gems, and 5000 magic, 11-100 gives you 10 gems and 4500 magic, 101-350 7 gems and 3500 magic, 351-650 gives 5 gems and 2500 magic


----------



## Pheran

Wandering Seeds Rewards

Total Seeds
10 - 1500 magic
30 - Bronze chest
100 - Silver chest
200 - Earth Day concession

Leaderboard
1-10 - Platinum chest, 10 gems, 5000 magic
11-100 - 10 gems, 4500 magic
101-350 - 7 gems, 3500 magic
351-650 - 5 gems, 2500 magic
651-1250 - 2500 magic
1251-2250 - 1500 magic


----------



## Neverfallforfun

Does anyone yet know the regen rate for the wandering seeds?


----------



## Speechphi

does anyone know what the spawn rate for the seeds is? I clicked (by accident) just after 8am Pacific time, and then just checked back 2 hours later & no new seeds. 

I don't care as much about what place I finish in (especially since I clicked right off the bat), but I do want the rewards


----------



## SunDial

I would not be surprised to see it go to 4 hours with the 8 days and only 200 to get the stand.


----------



## empresslilly

Yep -  it's 4 hours.  Just got my second batch.


----------



## Speechphi

confirming it was 4 hours for me too


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Ten at a time?


----------



## SunDial

Yes.  10 at a time


----------



## ashleyrn

FINALLY got all of the purple-bottomed attractions in Tomorrowland! And, yes, I have all of the Incredibles attractions. Sadly, though, I  to separate my Night Before Christmas attractions because one was not purple. Let me know if anyone wants screenshots!I have enough gems to buy the treehouse and the costumes, but I'm saving up for Jack Sparrow. (I'm OCD so I feel the need to complete each character collection )


----------



## Mayi

ashleyrn said:


> FINALLY got all of the purple-bottomed attractions in Tomorrowland! And, yes, I have all of the Incredibles attractions. Sadly, though, I  to separate my Night Before Christmas attractions because one was not purple. Let me know if anyone wants screenshots!I have enough gems to buy the treehouse and the costumes, but I'm saving up for Jack Sparrow. (I'm OCD so I feel the need to complete each character collection )


I'd like to see screenshots. Sounds really cool. My Magic Kingdom has too much burgershops even though i've seen others who really over do it. Its a cool trick anyway.


----------



## Toots141

ashleyrn said:


> FINALLY got all of the purple-bottomed attractions in Tomorrowland! And, yes, I have all of the Incredibles attractions. Sadly, though, I  to separate my Night Before Christmas attractions because one was not purple. Let me know if anyone wants screenshots!I have enough gems to buy the treehouse and the costumes, but I'm saving up for Jack Sparrow. (I'm OCD so I feel the need to complete each character collection )



Yeah screenshots would be great to see... it's great to see how other people lay their kingdoms out. So difficult finding enough space to put all of your attractions etc...


----------



## supernova

ashleyrn said:


> FINALLY got all of the purple-bottomed attractions in Tomorrowland! And, yes, I have all of the Incredibles attractions. Sadly, though, I  to separate my Night Before Christmas attractions because one was not purple. Let me know if anyone wants screenshots!I have enough gems to buy the treehouse and the costumes, but I'm saving up for Jack Sparrow. (I'm OCD so I feel the need to complete each character collection )


At the end of the day, would it really matter if one NBC attraction was put into Tomorrowland to be with the rest, even without the purple bottom?  The game play will be exactly the same... I promise.


----------



## Toots141

Does anyone please have a cure for DMKingdomsitis? It's a new illness to me that seems incurable so far lol.
I've been playing for about 5 weeks after a friend introduced me to it. I'm only on level 28 & have still got loads of characters to get, I was lucky enough to get everything from the Be Our Guest event. It took ages for Pete to even come to be defeated & despite that I defeated him, he's still not in the game. Same with Zurg although haven't had a chance of defeating him yet. Is it taking so long because of the Beauty & the Beast event & now the Easter event or am I doing something wrong please? Thank you.
If Disney characters were playing & collecting us would it look similar to this:              
Sorry couldn't resist... hehe. x (Gutted, my emojis didn't show!)


----------



## MrsPottts

This may be a silly question, but do the seeds appear 4 hours from when you caught the last round, or just at set 4 hour intervals (so, particular times) ?


----------



## ashleyrn

supernova said:


> At the end of the day, would it really matter if one NBC attraction was put into Tomorrowland to be with the rest, even without the purple bottom?  The game play will be exactly the same... I promise.


obviously. i just wanted to organize mine a certain way.


----------



## ashleyrn

Toots141 said:


> Yeah screenshots would be great to see... it's great to see how other people lay their kingdoms out. So difficult finding enough space to put all of your attractions etc...


apparently i have no idea how to work technology because i can't seem to figure out how to upload pictures on here!! (i'm on my phone) sorry


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## ArielDreams

Toots141 said:


> Does anyone please have a cure for DMKingdomsitis? It's a new illness to me that seems incurable so far lol.
> I've been playing for about 5 weeks after a friend introduced me to it. I'm only on level 28 & have still got loads of characters to get, I was lucky enough to get everything from the Be Our Guest event. It took ages for Pete to even come to be defeated & despite that I defeated him, he's still not in the game. Same with Zurg although haven't had a chance of defeating him yet. Is it taking so long because of the Beauty & the Beast event & now the Easter event or am I doing something wrong please? Thank you.
> If Disney characters were playing & collecting us would it look similar to this:
> Sorry couldn't resist... hehe. x (Gutted, my emojis didn't show!)



Just be patient!!! As others have said, you will reach a point when you welcome Mother Gothel and have nothing to do! I would love to go back to the days when I had a main storyline to complete. I started playing in September and finished the storyline towards the end of the Frozen event in December / January. Take your time on the main storyline and focus on the special events as they come up with more priority.


----------



## supernova

Toots141 said:


> Does anyone please have a cure for DMKingdomsitis? It's a new illness to me that seems incurable so far lol.
> I've been playing for about 5 weeks after a friend introduced me to it. I'm only on level 28 & have still got loads of characters to get, I was lucky enough to get everything from the Be Our Guest event. It took ages for Pete to even come to be defeated & despite that I defeated him, he's still not in the game. Same with Zurg although haven't had a chance of defeating him yet. Is it taking so long because of the Beauty & the Beast event & now the Easter event or am I doing something wrong please? Thank you.
> If Disney characters were playing & collecting us would it look similar to this:
> Sorry couldn't resist... hehe. x (Gutted, my emojis didn't show!)


The game is designed to take a long time.  It has been around for a year now, and some of us are still here.  So there's no magic or quick fix to collecting everyone overnight.  Just play and you will collect everyone and everything.  Eventually.


----------



## MrsPottts

bluecruiser said:


> It's based on the last time you clicked.
> 
> The 4-hour clock starts from the time you click the first seed in the current set of 10. So even if it takes you awhile to find all 10 seeds, you don't lose extra time as long as you find one quickly and get all 10 before the 4 hours are up.


Thanks!


----------



## silly.old.bear

These wandering seeds are so tiny and fast! Wish they were like giant sized carrots or something.... Haha!


----------



## Mattimation

ashleyrn said:


> FINALLY got all of the purple-bottomed attractions in Tomorrowland! And, yes, I have all of the Incredibles attractions. Sadly, though, I  to separate my Night Before Christmas attractions because one was not purple. Let me know if anyone wants screenshots!I have enough gems to buy the treehouse and the costumes, but I'm saving up for Jack Sparrow. (I'm OCD so I feel the need to complete each character collection )



Which NBC ride doesnt have a purple base? I thought I had all of them and they all have purple bases, but maybe I missed one - I can't remember. There's the Haunted Mansion with the tan base, but that's not part of NBC.


----------



## chocolatte89

has anyone received the daily gift for today yet? i am wondering what time it is supposed to pop up. usually it's around 8am for me, but nothing so far.


----------



## silly.old.bear

chocolatte89 said:


> has anyone received the daily gift for today yet? i am wondering what time it is supposed to pop up. usually it's around 8am for me, but nothing so far.



Might just be a lag. I did get mine though... A pluto topiary so you aren't missing out on much. Though at least now you can exchange it for elixir.


----------



## empresslilly

chocolatte89 said:


> has anyone received the daily gift for today yet? i am wondering what time it is supposed to pop up. usually it's around 8am for me, but nothing so far.


I just got mine a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## CaptHook34

New promotion - 9.99$ Wall-E + 80 gems. Very cool!

Also got Pluto Topiary as todays gift.


----------



## jamieonthefly

For those who are waiting -- in airplane mode -- to start the seed collection... how long do you plan to wait? I don't want to miss out on anything good from the Earth Day gifts.


----------



## bluekirty

silly.old.bear said:


> These wandering seeds are so tiny and fast! Wish they were like giant sized carrots or something.... Haha!


I like the fact that they're fast - it means you don't have to wait as long for them to come from behind a building, as I always see one right as it goes behind a building and then decides to dance around there for a bit.  Also, I spot them easier as they go faster than the kids in the game.  Although watching Lumiere, I'm going to be annoyed by him next time we have a broomstick event - he looks too much like one from a distance.



CaptHook34 said:


> Also got Pluto Topiary as todays gift.


I'm sensing a pattern.  Donald topiary tomorrow?


----------



## Pheran

jamieonthefly said:


> For those who are waiting -- in airplane mode -- to start the seed collection... how long do you plan to wait? I don't want to miss out on anything good from the Earth Day gifts.



If you are waiting to start, there's no need to be in airplane mode.  I started collecting this morning.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Pheran said:


> If you are waiting to start, there's no need to be in airplane mode.  I started collecting this morning.



I should have said "for those collecting in airplane mode." I've been collecting offline. I missed the Mickey topiary yesterday, which I'm bummed about since I don't have one.


----------



## CallieMar

The seeds are so cute! 

I finally unlocked Minnie, and luckily just finished leveling up enough to send all available characters for tokens (except EVE who I haven't welcomed yet). Hope I can welcome her in the next day or so.


----------



## Melissamal14

Is there a way to change the four people in your social group? I don't have any Facebook friends who play and the four people in my social group never seem to have anything new happening.


----------



## Melissamal14

Other than trying to go back 400 pages to the beginning of this post, can anyone give me any important suggestions/helpful hints to playing the game? Is it important to try to save up gemstone for those characters you can only get with gems or just give up in them?


----------



## bluekirty

Melissamal14 said:


> Other than trying to go back 400 pages to the beginning of this post, can anyone give me any important suggestions/helpful hints to playing the game? Is it important to try to save up gemstone for those characters you can only get with gems or just give up in them?


You might try looking at this blog. It starts chronologically on page 9 https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/category/disney-magic-kingdoms-game/page/9/


----------



## DoreyAdore

Melissamal14 said:


> Is there a way to change the four people in your social group? I don't have any Facebook friends who play and the four people in my social group never seem to have anything new happening.


Those four "people" are not actual people. I don't do Facebook (or any other social media other than this blog) so my Disney "people" are just made up players.


----------



## MrsPottts

jamieonthefly said:


> I should have said "for those collecting in airplane mode." I've been collecting offline. I missed the Mickey topiary yesterday, which I'm bummed about since I don't have one.


Is there any benefit to playing offline?


----------



## xthebowdenx

Theatre no longer showing ads for gems?


----------



## ToyotaGirl

xthebowdenx said:


> Theatre no longer showing ads for gems?


I just noticed this too...


----------



## mmmears

xthebowdenx said:


> Theatre no longer showing ads for gems?



I hope it's not permanent.    I wonder if they are getting enough people to watch the ads by offering things like happiness or bronze chests so they don't feel the need to offer gems...  I hope not.


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> Theatre no longer showing ads for gems?



Not the first time this has happened. I wouldn't start worrying about it until it happens a few days in a row.


----------



## Mayi

Do you know what level do you need to start collecting the seeds? Just downloaded on my ipad and haven't gotten anything about the event yet.


----------



## CaptHook34

Still not seeing the Gems for the theater ads now. Anyone know why this is gone?


----------



## supernova

ToyotaGirl said:


> I just noticed this too...





mikegood2 said:


> Not the first time this has happened. I wouldn't start worrying about it until it happens a few days in a row.


I personally don't mind the break.  Not sure if anyone else has been experience this or if it's just me, but the theater was down to one really annoying ad, with the military game and the finger that wanted you to drag items over.  Staring at the fake Arnold Schwarzenegger guy for the 30 seconds at time twice or even three times at a clip was stupid.  Here's hoping they sell more advertising soon.


----------



## bluekirty

My ads are working at the theater.  I didn't notice they weren't working before, but I just watched my two videos.  Forgot what the first one was, but the second one was Transformers: Forged to Fight.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> My ads are working at the theater.  I didn't notice they weren't working before, but I just watched my two videos.  Forgot what the first one was, but the second one was Transformers: Forged to Fight.


So at least there ARE other videos out there.  For me, it has been literally the same annoying war thing for at least two weeks now, perhaps longer.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

my ads came back today as well


----------



## Brazen Wench

My theater ads didn't work yesterday but they worked today. 

The seeds are annoying and hard to find the 10. The move pretty fast.

Another thing I have noticed at least for me is since they added the Merlin gathering spell that was suppose to help you get out of your Kingdom quicker they seem to be putting a lot more Chests in very hard places to find and that is where I end of having to spend the time anyway looking for the chest. And then what is really annoying is most of the time the chest turns out to be bronze.


----------



## Sazzafraz

The theater seems to not provide gems periodically.  I don't know the rhyme or reason and there doesn't seem to be a pattern but have noticed it off for a day sometimes.  My theater is currently showing ads


----------



## Sazzafraz

Brazen Wench said:


> My theater ads didn't work yesterday but they worked today.
> 
> The seeds are annoying and hard to find the 10. The move pretty fast.
> 
> Another thing I have noticed at least for me is since they added the Merlin gathering spell that was suppose to help you get out of your Kingdom quicker they seem to be putting a lot more Chests in very hard places to find and that is where I end of having to spend the time anyway looking for the chest. And then what is really annoying is most of the time the chest turns out to be bronze.



I know I've missed it when it's hidden in the deep right top corner of the kingdom and I scroll by too fast, now I check there first. Lol


----------



## Brazen Wench

Sazzafraz said:


> I know I've missed it when it's hidden in the deep right top corner of the kingdom and I scroll by too fast, now I check there first. Lol


It just gets so frustrating. Sometimes I scan my Kingdom like 3 times and miss it.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> So at least there ARE other videos out there.  For me, it has been literally the same annoying war thing for at least two weeks now, perhaps longer.


Hmm.  Maybe they have decided you're more inclined to want to blow things up?


----------



## PrincessS121212

I get the same ad or 2 ads every single day for weeks, then occasionally the videos disappear for like 2-4 days, and when they come back, I have a new video or 2 to watch and the old one goes away, so I think they deactivate to switch to something new each month based on which client is purchasing the ad time.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Brazen Wench said:


> It just gets so frustrating. Sometimes I scan my Kingdom like 3 times and miss it.


It's so strange how the chests are different for everyone.  Mine are always in the same 6 places, without fail, on the front of the map in the grass, or around main street or the parade tent.


----------



## Brazen Wench

PrincessS121212 said:


> It's so strange how the chests are different for everyone.  Mine are always in the same 6 places, without fail, on the front of the map in the grass, or around main street or the parade tent.


Mine were always right around Main Street, but ever since the Merlin Gathering Spell which was suppose to get you out of the Kingdoms quicker my chests have been scattered all over the place taking me several scans through the whole Kingdom to find them. It kind of defeats the purpose of the gathering spell and getting out of there quicker.


----------



## MrsPottts

Is it worth saving gems for Boo (monsters inc)? She's so cute haha. Am I likely to get a sale offer to buy her and does anyone know how much that might cost?


----------



## Brazen Wench

She does with the Monster's Inc characters so if you need more stuff for characters like Mike, Sully, Randall, Roz, and Celia Mae she will help. You may get an offer to buy her for $9.99. I can't remember how many Gems Boo is.


----------



## MrsPottts

Brazen Wench said:


> She does with the Monster's Inc characters so if you need more stuff for characters like Mike, Sully, Randall, Roz, and Celia Mae she will help. You may get an offer to buy her for $9.99. I can't remember how many Gems Boo is.


Thanks  she's 395, so it'll take me a while anyway


----------



## ToyotaGirl

So I was laughing at the Wandering Seed leaderboard because some people have an odd amount. Then I missed a seed... So now I'm one of those players on the leaderboards with 129 now hahaha


----------



## ToyotaGirl

bluekirty said:


> My ads are working at the theater.  I didn't notice they weren't working before, but I just watched my two videos.  Forgot what the first one was, but the second one was Transformers: Forged to Fight.


All I keep getting are the Garden Scapes and Township Ads.


----------



## Brazen Wench

MrsPottts said:


> Thanks  she's 395, so it'll take me a while anyway


Yeah, that is a lot. I think they will give you a promotion along the way for $9.99.


----------



## Mayi

Is making parades worth it at some point? Like maybe if I run all 7 floats I will actually be getting the gems and tokens or even more potions than I've spent? I have only gotten gems once


----------



## xthebowdenx

Welllll, I've been playing since day one and for the first time, I'm nearing having nothing to do. I have all characters at max except Gaston, and even he is leveling to 8 now. It's kind of good timing since I'll be in DL in a week and I don't want to have to be worrying about my game.


----------



## loucol12

Hi all

I'm new to the board and newish to this game (playing about 3 weeks I think). Totally addicted. Just wanted to let you guys know that yesterday I got offered a package which included Boo and 130 gems for €9.99 (based in ireland).

I'm sure this was covered long ago but can I ask should I welcome Daisy or Mike Wazaski first? Have both almost ready to welcome.

Thanks x


----------



## Brazen Wench

Mayi said:


> Is making parades worth it at some point? Like maybe if I run all 7 floats I will actually be getting the gems and tokens or even more potions than I've spent? I have only gotten gems once


I would never run all the floats. It seems when I do run the floats I never get back gems from it. The only float that I have been running recently is the BatB float and that is also to help with the chance of getting some of the things needed for the characters to level up. It takes a lot of potions to run all the floats and it also takes gems to open up the spaces so you can run all those floats at once.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Mayi said:


> Is making parades worth it at some point? Like maybe if I run all 7 floats I will actually be getting the gems and tokens or even more potions than I've spent? I have only gotten gems once


I have only two floats spots available on my parade and have added the variety of floats to choose from as events happen. I run the parade every time it comes up. Though back when I was just starting and poor in terms of magic, I only ran one cheap float. Now, I try to spend between 800 and 1200 magic but occasionally up to 2000. I pick the floats that offer prizes. Remember they are a little gamble... You may not get what they say they may give you. But my happiness level is always at max. And that makes ME


----------



## AlohaBerry

loucol12 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to the board and newish to this game (playing about 3 weeks I think). Totally addicted. Just wanted to let you guys know that yesterday I got offered a package which included Boo and 130 gems for €9.99 (based in ireland).
> 
> I'm sure this was covered long ago but can I ask should I welcome Daisy or Mike Wazaski first? Have both almost ready to welcome.
> 
> Thanks x


In the first few months you have to save up for stuff... I had a burger and pretzel farm to make me magic. Buying characters on sale is something I allowed myself to do after 3.5 months. I realized how much I love the game and all its animations. And the cost was like a good coffee or a movie ticket. So I have purchased all the gem characters and they all make me smile as the bop around the screen. So if you can afford the expendable cost, I think you will be happy.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Several thoughts... 
1) *I've never been so happy than when I got a BENCH and a hanging lantern in treasure chests today!* (Quite a different reaction from a month ago- LOL!) I am keeping one of all the decorations to make sure my little DMK hopping happy kids have good lighting, benches in each section to rest and swing their little legs, and a pretty statue or topiary to go with that area. I've become the roller coaster tycoon DMK manager at this point! BUT an extra bench? Well! That's going toward buying the Jumpin' Jellyfish ride that Merlin has in his shop. I don't have a million magic to spend to get stuff to turn into Merlin money... so I'm just chugging along. And I just spent the 550k magic on the little spot of land to the back right area behind Space Mountain... so... back to square one for a week or so. 

2) I am jealous of the person who can find all the hidden chests! Mine seem to be in a new and weirder off in the gray area location ever time! 

3) To the newbies- my favorite and most valuable advice I read here on the these boards somewhere around early December was HAVE PATIENCE... Donald took me two months! And I just got him 3 weeks ago! (5 months after starting) And I had to store several of the low magic yielding buildings when I didn't have enough land. So stay patient... 
AND look at the disney wiki website for all the details about magic, cost, etc of the game: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Disney_Magic_Kingdoms 
AND follow Jayson Hedley: https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/category/disney-magic-kingdoms-game/ 
And most of all, don't get all fussy! I've been able to get almost all the incredibles after the event with a special they had with buying chests. Same with Nightmare BC. It is, afterall, a GAME!!  yay. wooo ooo! 

[Countdown to Guardians of the Galaxy 2 movie: 13 days! Countdown to Guardians of the Galaxy opening at California Adventure: 25 days!!!]


----------



## Aces86

Hi everyone ! New to this game! Only level 13 right now... Addicted to it! Only complaint is how long it takes to save up magic for things .. for example right now saving to welcome bo peep and also build prince charming carosel  really don't wanna spend real money on this game... Have managed to only spend it to buy Pluto lol


----------



## mikegood2

Just pushed the level up button, so in 24h I will have EVERY character maxed 

Now it's time for all my characters to enjoy being jobless and better yet, time for me to take a much needed break from this game!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just pushed the level up button, so in 24h I will have EVERY character maxed
> 
> Now it's time for all my characters to enjoy being jobless and better yet, time for me to take a much needed break from this game!


Last time this happened to me, I just stopped sending characters out on quests.  I collected magic, kept the happiness level at 99%, and coasted.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Hi everyone ! New to this game! Only level 13 right now... Addicted to it! Only complaint is how long it takes to save up magic for things .. for example right now saving to welcome bo peep and also build prince charming carosel  really don't wanna spend real money on this game... Have managed to only spend it to buy Pluto lol


It is designed to take long.  Sure, people will suggest building silly farms with this stand or that.  But in the end, take your time and everything will sort itself out.  The game has been around for over a year now, and many of us have been there from the beginning (or close to it).  This isn't something you can do in two or three days.  Just take your time and enjoy


----------



## Hope Loneheart

mikegood2 said:


> Just pushed the level up button, so in 24h I will have EVERY character maxed
> 
> Now it's time for all my characters to enjoy being jobless and better yet, time for me to take a much needed break from this game!


nice! I still have one more BatB charater to max out (have all the tokens, jsut waiting for the level up slot to open) then I'm going to start on the chipmunks


----------



## Neverfallforfun

I lost 6 seeds... I'm still in the window, and I had 320 before this one spawned, but 6 seeds are just gone. I clicked the four, and even moved buildings around to look behind them, no dice


----------



## mikegood2

Hope Loneheart said:


> nice! I still have one more BatB charater to max out (have all the tokens, jsut waiting for the level up slot to open) then I'm going to start on the chipmunks



Thanks, it feels good to get them done. Looks like you'll find that out soon. 

It's nice not having to collect items and just log in every few hours. I'm trying to increase my lifetime visitors ranking, but It seems like I'm stuck between 6300 and 6400.


----------



## Neverfallforfun

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks, it feels good to get them done. Looks like you'll find that out soon.
> 
> It's nice not having to collect items and just log in every few hours. I'm trying to increase my lifetime visitors ranking, but It seems like I'm stuck between 6300 and 6400.


The answer to that is to leave the app open overnight. The game only registers videos when it's open. If you leave it on overnight for a week, you should go up by somewhere around 1,000,000/week


----------



## Wdw1015

Am I the only one having a ridiculous amount of trouble getting the blue fabrics to fall for Easter Mickey? I've only gotten 3 out of the required 5 and I've been sending Sully and Flynn around the clock. I also have Haunted Mansion but of course that hasn't dropped anything either. Is it just me?


----------



## Brandy Duncan

Neverfallforfun said:


> I lost 6 seeds... I'm still in the window, and I had 320 before this one spawned, but 6 seeds are just gone. I clicked the four, and even moved buildings around to look behind them, no dice


I was beginning to think I was the only one having problems with the seedlings. Sometimes, I'll go to click on one and miss and then it just seems to disappear. I'll look everywhere for it and it's nowhere to be found. I guess it dug itself a hole and got in it. Maybe I'll have plants appear all around my Kingdom. Haha.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Quick question for those of you that have been around for a while.  Is it better to work on leveling up one character at a time or multiples?  Is there a strategy to it that I'm missing?


----------



## bookgirl

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Quick question for those of you that have been around for a while.  Is it better to work on leveling up one character at a time or multiples?  Is there a strategy to it that I'm missing?



It only lets you level up one at a time.  The only exception I've seen is if you have one leveling up and one getting a costume.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

bookgirl said:


> It only lets you level up one at a time.  The only exception I've seen is if you have one leveling up and one getting a costume.


I'm sorry, I should have worded that better.  What I meant was, is it better to focus on leveling up one character up to their max level, then start on another, or level any of them up as soon as they're ready?


----------



## mikegood2

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> I'm sorry, I should have worded that better.  What I meant was, is it better to focus on leveling up one character up to their max level, then start on another, or level any of them up as soon as they're ready?



If possible, always have someone leveling up. No advantage to level one character at a time.

*Possible exceptions:*

Not having enough magic/event currency
Saving magic for land expansion
Multiple characters use same item and you want to level one first
Need a character to help collect item(s) for other(s)
Leveling someone makes it harder to collect specifics items for another (i.e. You want a multi item job to just create one item. If you have them collected for one character already it won't produce more until you level)
I'm sure there are more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

mikegood2 said:


> If possible, always have someone leveling up. No advantage to level one character at a time.
> 
> *Possible exceptions:*
> 
> Not having enough magic/event currency
> Saving magic for land expansion
> Multiple characters use same item and you want to level one first
> Need a character to help collect item(s) for other(s)
> Leveling someone makes it harder to collect specifics items for another (i.e. You want a multi item job to just create one item. If you have them collected for one character already it won't produce more until you level)
> I'm sure there are more, but that's all I can think of at the moment.


Thank you!


----------



## B&tBlove88

I have every attraction except 3, Elsa's Palace (Frozen), Lantern Attraction and Ancestors Shrine (Mulan), but they're not in my attractions section, not even coming soon, nothing. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## DoreyAdore

B&tBlove88 said:


> I have every attraction except 3, Elsa's Palace (Frozen), Lantern Attraction and Ancestors Shrine (Mulan), but they're not in my attractions section, not even coming soon, nothing. Is this happening to anyone else?


Attractions that are part of events (which the three you named are) rather than attractions from the main storyline have to be earned during the event. Sometimes those event attractions are offered later in treasure chests so you still have a shot at getting them.


----------



## KPach525

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Quick question for those of you that have been around for a while.  Is it better to work on leveling up one character at a time or multiples?  Is there a strategy to it that I'm missing?


I think it also depends on what tokens you need to collect and what characters are needed. For example, with BatB I leave all characters ready to upgrade while collecting for Gaston, since most characters have a chance of producing multiple tokens. Essentially it just increases your odds of collecting a certain token.


----------



## lmmatooki

Hey guys!! Sorry I haven't been on much, I had finals, but happy to be back to being more active in the game (as much as I can be) and in the board! Any idea of what's next for the game? Moana event probably?


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> It is designed to take long.  Sure, people will suggest building silly farms with this stand or that.  But in the end, take your time and everything will sort itself out.  The game has been around for over a year now, and many of us have been there from the beginning (or close to it).  This isn't something you can do in two or three days.  Just take your time and enjoy


I agree, I kind of wish I did not rush through the game so much. You probably can take it as far as stopping progress of the regular game when future events happen and starting back up when it is over.


----------



## Quellman

lmmatooki said:


> Hey guys!! Sorry I haven't been on much, I had finals, but happy to be back to being more active in the game (as much as I can be) and in the board! Any idea of what's next for the game? Moana event probably?


I don't think there has even been a tease for what's next.  They just finished the earth day giveaway.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Looking at the hats needed to level up characters and they're very creative. So questions is have any of you out there tried to make one of these hats? I know there's plenty of creative folks out there.


----------



## bluekirty

lmmatooki said:


> Hey guys!! Sorry I haven't been on much, I had finals, but happy to be back to being more active in the game (as much as I can be) and in the board! Any idea of what's next for the game? Moana event probably?


Seems like if they were going to do Moana they would have done it earlier - either to coincide with the movie in theaters or with the blu ray release, even though BATB was the first property they used to tie in to a movie. Just seems like if they were going to do it now they'd have done it just a few months ago. They'd be fun, though.  But I'd like to see Cars - it'd be fun to see Lightning and Mater in the game.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I've gotten plenty of kids in the St. Patrick's hats, the Easter ears with a little more difficulty...but I can't get a single kid in the Earth Day ears. I had luck moving the other stands into high traffic areas, but I've moved the Earth Day stand a few times now, and not one kid has bought the ding-danged Earth Day ears. Maybe they don't care for the design or something.

How about you? Have you had luck getting the kids in the Earth Day ears?


----------



## littlebearfan

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I've gotten plenty of kids in the St. Patrick's hats, the Easter ears with a little more difficulty...but I can't get a single kid in the Earth Day ears. I had luck moving the other stands into high traffic areas, but I've moved the Earth Day stand a few times now, and not one kid has bought the ding-danged Earth Day ears. Maybe they don't care for the design or something.
> 
> How about you? Have you had luck getting the kids in the Earth Day ears?


I have seen a few in the earth day ears, and a couple with bunny ears. Not a single one in the green hat. Maybe I should move it.


----------



## Sazzafraz

littlebearfan said:


> I have seen a few in the earth day ears, and a couple with bunny ears. Not a single one in the green hat. Maybe I should move it.


No kids in Earth day hats here either.  I haven't seen one eating a crepe either.


----------



## Mattimation

Sazzafraz said:


> Looking at the hats needed to level up characters and they're very creative. So questions is have any of you out there tried to make one of these hats? I know there's plenty of creative folks out there.



Some of them are actually for sale, in one form or another! For popular/marketable characters like Rapunzel and Cinderella, the "tokens" in this game are actually based on Christmas ornaments Disney has been selling for years.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*anyone from this thread attending the 20th Anniversary Party/week? ill be there 6/1-6/3. looking forward to meeting a lot of DISers, but being this is the thread i most post in it would be cool to look out for yall! *


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Some of them are actually for sale, in one form or another! For popular/marketable characters like Rapunzel and Cinderella, the "tokens" in this game are actually based on Christmas ornaments Disney has been selling for years.


That's exactly where my mind went back when I started playing this game... to the Christmas ornaments!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Is anyone else having an issue starting a parade?  I'm due to start one and I have parade icon with the orange check mark but when I tap on the tent nothing happens. Strange.


----------



## Mackado323

Hey all,

Quick question. In my chests lately, I have been getting purple fabric squares. I've checked the Easter costumes, and I'm not seeing this pattern as one to help get an Easter costume. Who is this for/ where is this going?

Correct me if I'm wrong here:

Mickey: White and Blue Pattern
Goofy- Red Striped
Pluto- Bought his Easter outfit as a special, so I shouldn't be getting materials if it is his
Daisy- No easter option
Minnie- Need Gems to Get Easter Option
Donald- No Easter option

I'm just confused where this item is going in my inventory/ who for.


----------



## silly.old.bear

Mackado323 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Quick question. In my chests lately, I have been getting purple fabric squares. I've checked the Easter costumes, and I'm not seeing this pattern as one to help get an Easter costume. Who is this for/ where is this going?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here:
> 
> Mickey: White and Blue Pattern
> Goofy- Red Striped
> Pluto- Bought his Easter outfit as a special, so I shouldn't be getting materials if it is his
> Daisy- No easter option
> Minnie- Need Gems to Get Easter Option
> Donald- No Easter option
> 
> I'm just confused where this item is going in my inventory/ who for.



Daisy’s and Minnie’s Halloween costumes both uses purple fabric.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm not particular taken with Goofy or Mickeys Easter Outfits. I bought Plutos but I won't buy Minnies. Is it worth using the fabric or would I be better holding onto it for future possible outfits? I know sometimes there is a particular task they can only do with that outfit but I'm not sure that alone is worth it?


----------



## Pheran

Frozen legendary chests are available now, but it's the usual 60-gem gambling nonsense (i.e. you might get a decoration).


----------



## CaptHook34

Does anyone have a list of all the possible prizes from the legendary chests?


----------



## ArgeDroz

Pheran said:


> Frozen legendary chests are available now, but it's the usual 60-gem gambling nonsense (i.e. you might get a decoration).


Gambling nonsense is right.  So I haven't broke down and spent real money since the beginning, which is why I missed out on Hans and Sven the first time around.  But they are the only characters I'm missing and everyone else is at level 10, so they reeled me in this time.  I bought the 5 chest deal.  And sure enough, got the 2 concessions which I didn't have because I didn't spend the gems on them before, and more dumb decorations.  So I need some help.  I have 120 gems, so I could get 2 more legendary chests, try again, and then be totally depleted on gems?  OR try buying the deal again and gambling?  I hate spending real money on a free game.  I actually enjoyed the peace for awhile of starting parades and collecting chests.  But the only point of playing this game for the last year is to get all the characters, right?  Ugh.  What to do?


----------



## McCoy

CaptHook34 said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the possible prizes from the legendary chests?


Just click the little brown chest in the lower corner of the purchase Legendary Chest area, next to the actual 60-gem purchase button, to see what prizes are available to you, since it may be different for many people.


----------



## Mackado323

Now I  know it's a huge game of chance. But I caved, since I wanted some of these characters so bad. I used 180 gems to open 3 chests, and got the Frozen Skating Rink, Kristoff, and and Ice Sculpture.

But then I bought the 9.99- 5 Chest Pack- I got Elsa, Wandering Oakens, Anna, Hans, Troll Knoll and the Olaf Snowgolbe Decoration in that 5. I'm ecstatic.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Mackado323 said:


> Now I  know it's a huge game of chance. But I caved, since I wanted some of these characters so bad. I used 180 gems to open 3 chests, and got the Frozen Skating Rink, Kristoff, and and Ice Sculpture.
> 
> But then I bought the 9.99- 5 Chest Pack- I got Elsa, Wandering Oakens, Anna, Hans, Troll Knoll and the Olaf Snowgolbe Decoration in that 5. I'm ecstatic.



I was so happy to get Oogie Boogey in the last chest promotion that it made me think that you automatically got characters the first chance. Spent 120 gems and got a snowglobe and an ice cream cart.


----------



## amp346

I wasn't playing the game when the frozen event was going on.. I really want either Anna or elsa but I after reading about the probability of Getting them I'm wondering if it's even worth spending the money on them.


----------



## ArgeDroz

You guys aren't much help. lol  Mackado323 had awesome luck, UmmYeahOk, not so much.  Here's an idea, so if I use all the gems that I have now, that would stink.  But if an update comes and I need to buy a character, the special offer will probably be less than $9.99, right?  So I think the smart thing would be to use the gems I have and maybe spend real money later.   . . .  But what if I still don't get the characters?!?!  Then I wasted all my gems for decorations!  Aaahhh, this is killing me!  Am I insane to think that I'd rather gamble with $10 in real money than imaginary gems in a dumb game?


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Is the little clock on the chest icon new?


----------



## littlebearfan

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm not particular taken with Goofy or Mickeys Easter Outfits. I bought Plutos but I won't buy Minnies. Is it worth using the fabric or would I be better holding onto it for future possible outfits? I know sometimes there is a particular task they can only do with that outfit but I'm not sure that alone is worth it?



I seemed to collect the fabric pretty quickly, so I got Goofys Easter outfit. I left him in the costume shop for several days while I continued to collect fabrics. Hope they will come in handy on a future outfit.

I got Mickey's outfit first!


----------



## ArgeDroz

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Is the little clock on the chest icon new?


I think it just means they're available for a limited time.


----------



## ArgeDroz

ArgeDroz said:


> You guys aren't much help. lol  Mackado323 had awesome luck, UmmYeahOk, not so much.  Here's an idea, so if I use all the gems that I have now, that would stink.  But if an update comes and I need to buy a character, the special offer will probably be less than $9.99, right?  So I think the smart thing would be to use the gems I have and maybe spend real money later.   . . .  But what if I still don't get the characters?!?!  Then I wasted all my gems for decorations!  Aaahhh, this is killing me!  Am I insane to think that I'd rather gamble with $10 in real money than imaginary gems in a dumb game?


I guess what really gets me is that Hans is even available through the chests. I understand Sven & other things that were originally only available for purchase with gems. But the main part of this game is doing the tasks & collecting the tokens. They're robbing us of that joy & basically forcing us to spend $. I guess I learned my lesson though - spend $5 or so during the event instead of $10 later for a chance for the character. :-(


----------



## Neverfallforfun

I thought I read somewhere that there was a joint mission/task for Hans and Gaston. Is that really a thing? Or was I just hallucinating?

I know that none of the other characters cross the movie boundary and associate with characters outside their movies, so I though that was strange. But, it would be cool if they did...


----------



## Neverfallforfun

littlebearfan said:


> I seemed to collect the fabric pretty quickly, so I got Goofys Easter outfit. I left him in the costume shop for several days while I continued to collect fabrics. Hope they will come in handy on a future outfit.
> 
> I got Mickey's outfit first!


They just did a promotion for 6 fabrics for $.99 and it said in the corner that they help with the Halloween costumes, if you don't have all of those.


----------



## Araminta18

Spent 180 gems, got 2 ice cream concessions (which hey, I didn't have before) and then Sven!!! The only character I was missing. I'm sorry others haven't had as good luck.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

ArgeDroz said:


> I guess what really gets me is that Hans is even available through the chests. I understand Sven & other things that were originally only available for purchase with gems. But the main part of this game is doing the tasks & collecting the tokens. They're robbing us of that joy & basically forcing us to spend $. I guess I learned my lesson though - spend $5 or so during the event instead of $10 later for a chance for the character. :-(



Has anyone here been able to get every single character WITHOUT spending any gems? WITHOUT setting up timers? I play several time a day every day since day one and while I have not spent a single dime on the game, I will spend gems collected on premium characters as soon as they're available in order to complete tasks on time. I have yet to unlock a single villian this way. So in my mind, the event quests are designed to make you spend $$$. When they started throwing in two premium characters during the events, I just buy the first one and know that'll I'll just be missing out on the rest. I play knowing that there is no way to complete the quest line.

BUT when they offer the opportunity to get them in the chests, then you have a chance to get them without spending money, as 60 gems is easy to earn if you watch every single ad available in the theater, level up players, even earning through daily rewards. Plus the chests offer up the opportunity for newer players to get characters they missed out on. I didn't think enough time had gone by for Frozen, but I guess Nightmare was the last one, with Incredibles being done several times.


----------



## amp346

Don't bother doing it. I spent $9.99 on the special and got NO characters. I even got 2 of the snow globes. WHat a waste of money.


----------



## littlebearfan

Neverfallforfun said:


> They just did a promotion for 6 fabrics for $.99 and it said in the corner that they help with the Halloween costumes, if you don't have all of those.



I am missing Mickey's Halloween and Minnie's Christmas outfit. But they are not available for me to craft. Hopefully they will release them again as each of the respective holidays come around again.

I managed to get Goofy's Halloween costume from a Nightmare before Christmas legendary chest. I didn't have to collect fabric to make it at that point.


----------



## amp346

What a waste. I did the 9.99 frozen offer and did not get any characters. I got the ice rink, the troll knoll, 2 of the snow globes and the Olaf sand sculpture. I was so pissed.

Then I spent 60 gems on a chest and got Anna. I should've Just saved my money and bought one chest using gems.

Thankfully I had a $10 iTunes gift card so I didn't lose any real money, but still... they couldn't give me at least 1 freakin character out to of 5 chests? And I feel like they shouldn't give you duplicates of things if you buy the package. It doesn't seem fair. I didn't play the game when the frozen event was happening so I dont have any of the characters. The only ones I wanted were Anna and elsa, so at least I got one of them. But I'm still upset I should've saved my money and just used my gems on 1 chest.


----------



## amp346

Wdw1015 said:


> Am I the only one having a ridiculous amount of trouble getting the blue fabrics to fall for Easter Mickey? I've only gotten 3 out of the required 5 and I've been sending Sully and Flynn around the clock. I also have Haunted Mansion but of course that hasn't dropped anything either. Is it just me?


I had a really hard time getting the blue and white fabrics too. I also have the haunted mansion. I'm always at 99% happiness and I collected from the mansion every 4 hours for 2 days before I was successful in getting it to drop fabric. So much that I emailed customer service and was like why isn't this dropping fabric?? Their response was "the fabric is rare, but it would help if your happiness is full." I was like thanks for telling me what I already know lol. But once it dropped the first fabric, it dropped again the next time I collected. The mansion ended up producing 4/5 fabrics that I needed for mickey'S costume and the last one i got from Flynn.


----------



## Neverfallforfun

amp346 said:


> I had a really hard time getting the blue and white fabrics too. I also have the haunted mansion. I'm always at 99% happiness and I collected from the mansion every 4 hours for 2 days before I was successful in getting it to drop fabric. So much that I emailed customer service and was like why isn't this dropping fabric?? Their response was "the fabric is rare, but it would help if your happiness is full." I was like thanks for telling me what I already know lol. But once it dropped the first fabric, it dropped again the next time I collected. The mansion ended up producing 4/5 fabrics that I needed for mickey'S costume and the last one i got from Flynn.


I ended up having to get two of them from Merlin's shop.


----------



## Lbjjhj

I finally, finally got Splash Mountain. I can't tell you how excited I am


----------



## Sazzafraz

Lbjjhj said:


> I finally, finally got Splash Mountain. I can't tell you how excited I am


How'd you finally aquire it?


----------



## amp346

Sazzafraz said:


> How'd you finally aquire it?


I think you have to get it from a platinum chest right?


----------



## jamieonthefly

I wasn't playing during the Frozen event, and I am a sucker for a sale. I paid $9.99 for five chests and the float. I got Hans, the skating rink, Elsa, the ice cream stand and the hot chocolate stand. Pretty good, since I didn't have any of it. Next, I spent 60 gems on a chest, hoping for another character - got a sand sculpture. I then caved on the second offer, which was six chests for $9.99. Those results were ok, but not great. I got the Ice Palace, Olaf, another Sand Sculpture, a second ice cream stand, Kristoff, and the Troll Knoll. Lastly, I bought another chest with gems and got Wandering Oaken's.

All in all, $20 and 120 gems for most of the Frozen stuff. I do occasionally spend money on the game, and I really wanted the Frozen characters and buildings, so I'm not unhappy with my purchases. I might buy a few more chests with gems  to try and get Anna and Sven... but I'm going to try and wait till a little closer to the end of the offer, just to make sure it's worth it to me.


----------



## Lbjjhj

Sazzafraz said:


> How'd you finally aquire it?


Yes platinum chest. I had just about given up on getting it. Lol


----------



## UmmYeahOk

amp346 said:


> I'm still upset I should've saved my money and just used my gems on 1 chest.



That's not how it works though. It's all about odds. A chest has the same odds whether you paid real money or earned gems. So, if you had saved that iTunes card and just bought the one chest, you still most likely would not have gotten Anna at all. 

But I agree with you. Doesn't seem fair at all. I think that if there really are people out there willing to spend $10 for a digital character with limited game play, for a game that might not even be around in a year or two (VMK anyone?), then they should have it. Gameloft should consider possibly running that kind of promotion. At least once, to see if it's profitable. "Pay $X for X character and get X gems free" Because the current probability offer borders along the lines of gambling, which for a game that has a large child fan base, isn't very "Disney."


----------



## 10CJ

ArgeDroz said:


> I guess what really gets me is that Hans is even available through the chests. I understand Sven & other things that were originally only available for purchase with gems. But the main part of this game is doing the tasks & collecting the tokens. They're robbing us of that joy & basically forcing us to spend $. I guess I learned my lesson though - spend $5 or so during the event instead of $10 later for a chance for the character. :-(


So you don't think Hans should be available in the chests? How are they forcing you to spend money?

I have only spent $3 on this game. I believe that was for the Frozen float and some event currency. I have been able to get all the villains except the Incredibles. I still don't have all the non event gem characters but I have been able to use gems for the premium event characters without spending money.


----------



## amp346

UmmYeahOk said:


> That's not how it works though. It's all about odds. A chest has the same odds whether you paid real money or earned gems. So, if you had saved that iTunes card and just bought the one chest, you still most likely would not have gotten Anna at all.
> 
> But I agree with you. Doesn't seem fair at all. I think that if there really are people out there willing to spend $10 for a digital character with limited game play, for a game that might not even be around in a year or two (VMK anyone?), then they should have it. Gameloft should consider possibly running that kind of promotion. At least once, to see if it's profitable. "Pay $X for X character and get X gems free" Because the current probability offer borders along the lines of gambling, which for a game that has a large child fan base, isn't very "Disney."


I understand and I agree. I know I probably wouldn't have gotten anna if I had saved my iTunes gift card I was just upset that I spent $10 and got NO characters. Everyone else seems to be getting 1 or even 2 when they do they 9.99 deal. They couldn't even give me 1. And yes I totally agree they should run a promotion like that. I'd rather spend the same amount of money (9.99) and know exactly what I'm getting, even if it's only 1 character, 1 building and 1 decoration (or something like that)... which is less than what you get in these 5 legendary chest promotions it just reduces your chances of getting duplicates or things u don't want. At least then you know what you're spending your money on!


----------



## Aces86

Obviously not as far as you guys as I just started playing a couple weeks ago. Just started  defeating Pete and want those frozen characters but only have 80 gems and am trying to save up for attractions. But what's killing me is trying to get Cinderella's items!! That dang slipper lol and only have one pair of her ears so far. Keep sending Jessie to yodel lol


----------



## ArielDreams

Lbjjhj said:


> I finally, finally got Splash Mountain. I can't tell you how excited I am


That was me with Tower of Terror - just when I'd given up hope it came from a platinum chest!


----------



## Gorechick

Keep sending the Prince to search for the owner to get the elusive slippèr for Ćinderella.


----------



## Aces86

Gorechick said:


> Keep sending the Prince to search for the owner to get the elusive slippèr for Ćinderella.



Yeah that's what I've been doing


----------



## Brandy Duncan

DO you have to put the legendary chest on a pedestal to open?


----------



## empresslilly

Brandy Duncan said:


> DO you have to put the legendary chest on a pedestal to open?


NO, they open instantly.


----------



## bcon408

SO i have been saving my gems forever now, The only 2 characters  I have left to buy (that i can get using gems)  are Capt Jack Sparrow and Boo..  Should I wait to spend them until the new Pirates movie comes out to see if they do something in game for that?


----------



## Sazzafraz

bcon408 said:


> SO i have been saving my gems forever now, The only 2 characters  I have left to buy (that i can get using gems)  are Capt Jack Sparrow and Boo..  Should I wait to spend them until the new Pirates movie comes out to see if they do something in game for that?


I'm like you and need Jack too. I think I'm going to wait it out just to see if a deal pops up.


----------



## Aces86

Finally got the slipper!!!


----------



## amp346

ArielDreams said:


> That was me with Tower of Terror - just when I'd given up hope it came from a platinum chest!


I got the TOT from a platinum chest too! I was so pumped about that! I really want to get the mad teacup ride from the platinum chest because I don't feel like spending gems on it. Since that ride doesn't really play a part in the storyline and I don't NEED it for anything, I'm going to wait it out and hope that eventually I'll get it. I'm upset that they made a bunch of the decorations only available in the gold or platinum chests, like the tangled decorations. When they made that change I had literally just unlocked them (I had just introduced Flynn),  so I wasn't able to buy them when they were available. Now I'm never gonna get them  because I never ever get platinum chests it seems. It's been WEEKS since I've gotten one, and I play frequently throughout the day, every day


----------



## DoreyAdore

So I'm getting this peculiar smoke/firework thing on my Main Street.


----------



## Neverfallforfun

I wonder if they'll do Bambi, since they're rerelasing the blu ray....


----------



## Neverfallforfun

DoreyAdore said:


> So I'm getting this peculiar smoke/firework thing on my Main Street.


I'm getting that too!


----------



## Sazzafraz

DoreyAdore said:


> So I'm getting this peculiar smoke/firework thing on my Main Street.


I have it too. Looks like those seeds are still digging down on main street. Lol


----------



## mrzrich

DoreyAdore said:


> So I'm getting this peculiar smoke/firework thing on my Main Street.





Neverfallforfun said:


> I'm getting that too!





Sazzafraz said:


> I have it too. Looks like those seeds are still digging down on main street. Lol



A few of us have this glitch and mentioned a while back that it is the same graphic as Pluto Digging.


----------



## DarrylR

Really wishing I hadn't earned Gaston. Every character is at 10 and I just levelled him to 6. I can go 2 days without an item dropping. Anyone else feeling this frustration?


----------



## supernova

DarrylR said:


> Really wishing I hadn't earned Gaston. Every character is at 10 and I just levelled him to 6. I can go 2 days without an item dropping. Anyone else feeling this frustration?


Actually, once I reached level 7 or 8, it started getting easier.  At first, the ear hat things were taking forever.  Then when I leveled him up from 9 to 10, the hats dropped every single time, and I was stuck trying to collect enough quivers.  Now that I'm done, I'm well, done.  Nothing more to do, and not sending characters out on quests unless it's to appease those little Make-A-Wish brats.


----------



## FoSho7787

DarrylR said:


> Really wishing I hadn't earned Gaston. Every character is at 10 and I just levelled him to 6. I can go 2 days without an item dropping. Anyone else feeling this frustration?


I'm frustrated with how slow the item drops are, but there's no way I would ever wish not to have earned him! Who KNOWS when he'll be available out of a Legendary Chest?? I earned all my characters (even had to purchase incredibles platinum chests), but I'm not missing any other characters. Ever


----------



## FoSho7787

littlebearfan said:


> I seemed to collect the fabric pretty quickly, so I got Goofys Easter outfit. I left him in the costume shop for several days while I continued to collect fabrics. Hope they will come in handy on a future outfit.
> 
> I got Mickey's outfit first!


I had fifteen of five for one of mickey's easter fabrics.... it works and it works well.


----------



## bluekirty

DarrylR said:


> Really wishing I hadn't earned Gaston. Every character is at 10 and I just levelled him to 6. I can go 2 days without an item dropping. Anyone else feeling this frustration?


Interesting.  I could see being frustrated with his drops, but to wish you hadn't even earned him seems a little weird to me.  If he bugs you so much, don't upgrade him.  Upgrading him does absolutely nothing, at least right now.


----------



## maxsmom

Ugh, so not happy. So I wasn't playing this game yet during the frozen event. It must had just ended b/c the character icons were at the top before being moved to the bottom. So I had none of the frozen stuff. I decided to use gems and get a chest. I was very excited to get a character even if it was Hans. Well that was short lived. The only way to level him up is to get 3 swords and 3 ear hats only from gold and platinum chests. I mean seriously?! Grrr.


----------



## Allison

DarrylR said:


> Really wishing I hadn't earned Gaston. Every character is at 10 and I just levelled him to 6. I can go 2 days without an item dropping. Anyone else feeling this frustration?



Nope, sorry, I'm not following you on that one.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

The magic brooms have invaded again


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

MickeySkywalker said:


> The magic brooms have invaded again


do you know the pattern? 8 or 10 every how often?


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> do you know the pattern? 8 or 10 every how often?


They are in batches of 8 and I'm guessing, based on the requirements and the time available, they are probably every hour.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

Prince Chow Mein said:


> They are in batches of 8 and I'm guessing, based on the requirements and the time available, they are probably every hour.


thank you


----------



## mikegood2

Does anyone like the Clean Sweep (magic broom) Event? When I first started playing the game I use to really enjoy them but I basically just dread them now. Because of the size of a fully expanded kingdom, the oversized buildings and almost 70 characters now, the brooms are just to hard to find, especially for what amounts to blah rewards.

I usually like to do a quick scan of my entire kingdom to see how hard, or easy, they are to spot. I was only to able to find 1 broom my first time thru. Took my 3 time thru to find 7 and I just can't find that 8th and I refuse to spend 5+ minutes looking for that 8th broom . I really wish they would handle it like they handles some required items in major events, like the clouds or spiders. You still had to find them, but you could click on their quest icon and it would take you to the next one.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

...I found 10, but it took me forever to find 7-10.


----------



## Allison

mikegood2 said:


> Does anyone like the Clean Sweep (magic broom) Event? When I first started playing the game I use to really enjoy them but I basically just dread them now. Because of the size of a fully expanded kingdom, the oversized buildings and almost 70 characters now, the brooms are just to hard to find, especially for what amounts to blah rewards.
> 
> I usually like to do a quick scan of my entire kingdom to see how hard, or easy, they are to spot. I was only to able to find 1 broom my first time thru. Took my 3 time thru to find 7 and I just can't find that 8th and I refuse to spend 5+ minutes looking for that 8th broom . I really wish they would handle it like they handles some required items in major events, like the clouds or spiders. You still had to find them, but you could click on their quest icon and it would take you to the next one.



I like having some challenge to it.  It helps keep the game interesting.


----------



## Pheran

The leaderboard rewards suck this time around (chests and magic), so I don't have to worry about staying competitive at least.


----------



## *Cinderelly*

I have only been finding 8 each time. They come every hour?


----------



## xthebowdenx

I'm sending Gaston to Level 10, then I'm done until the next update.


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> I'm sending Gaston to Level 10, then I'm done until the next update.



Congrats, it does feel good! I think you'll enjoy leaving all your characters jobless, I know I have been.


----------



## Lbjjhj

xthebowdenx said:


> I'm sending Gaston to Level 10, then I'm done until the next update.


I'm almost there. Just a few more things to collect for him to send him off to 10. All my characters are already jobless except for those collecting item for him. Makes it so much easier. Lol. Haven't started brooms yet. So hard for me to see them to collect. Probably start tomorrow.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## maxsmom

So I've somehow managed to not click a broom the second I get the pop up notice. So I have no leader boards. Yeah! But how soon do I need to hop in to try to get a reward? I've always been on insane leader boards and never stood a chance.


----------



## empresslilly

maxsmom said:


> So I've somehow managed to not click a broom the second I get the pop up notice. So I have no leader boards. Yeah! But how soon do I need to hop in to try to get a reward? I've always been on insane leader boards and never stood a chance.


For what it's worth... I clicked my first broom 2 hours after the event started.  Last time I checked (about half an hour ago), I was 24th on my leader board with 88 brooms.  And I slept 8 hours without getting up to play.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Pheran said:


> The leaderboard rewards suck this time around (chests and magic), so I don't have to worry about staying competitive at least.


Agreed. Once I've collected enough brooms to get the 3 gems reward, there doesn't seem much point in continuing to collect any more.


----------



## maxsmom

So the only way to get Donald's hat is w/ platinum chests or gems? That's going to be interesting. I just spent all my gems on btb event and then I spent all the ones I've earned since on frozen chests. I got the ice palace, snow cone place or ice cream, the trolls thing and Hans. The only way to upgrade him is through chests. Oh and Anna. She was no help w/ Hans though.


----------



## Pheran

maxsmom said:


> So the only way to get Donald's hat is w/ platinum chests or gems? That's going to be interesting. I just spent all my gems on btb event and then I spent all the ones I've earned since on frozen chests. I got the ice palace, snow cone place or ice cream, the trolls thing and Hans. The only way to upgrade him is through chests. Oh and Anna. She was no help w/ Hans though.



No, there are a bunch of characters who can get Donald's hat - Pluto, Chip & Dale, Daisy, Minnie, and Pete.  Those are all level 7-8 tasks except for Chip & Dale.


----------



## mrzrich

maxsmom said:


> So the only way to get Donald's hat is w/ platinum chests or gems? That's going to be interesting. I just spent all my gems on btb event and then I spent all the ones I've earned since on frozen chests. I got the ice palace, snow cone place or ice cream, the trolls thing and Hans. The only way to upgrade him is through chests. Oh and Anna. She was no help w/ Hans though.



Level up your other characters.  Many of them will help you


----------



## maxsmom

Pheran said:


> No, there are a bunch of characters who can get Donald's hat - Pluto, Chip & Dale, Daisy, Minnie, and Pete.  Those are all level 7-8 tasks except for Chip & Dale.





mrzrich said:


> Level up your other characters.  Many of them will help you



Thanks! I didn't realize I needed to level them up. Everyone was ready to level up then the Easter costumes hit. I wanted them all ready to go then was going to open my gold and platinum chests. I specifically waited for that so I didn't waste them on fabric or ear hats. Then I got Hans and that's the only way to level him up. Then I got welcome Zurg and then Donald. Oh and I had them all leveled up 1st for the BtB event. I pretty much neglected them during the event. I am
now trying to level them up to get gems for Frozen stuff.


----------



## ~Michy~

How's everyone doing with the brooms? Me not so great as I think the incentive isn't that great so I haven't been paying much attention to it. Basically I have two characters to level up as Gaston is on Level 9 and Hans is on Level 6. So right now the game is rather boring for me.


----------



## mikegood2

~Michy~ said:


> How's everyone doing with the brooms? Me not so great as I think the incentive isn't that great so I haven't been paying much attention to it. Basically I have two characters to level up as Gaston is on Level 9 and Hans is on Level 6. So right now the game is rather boring for me.



Not well, one of my worst events to date, and I don't care. 

I agree, the insentive aren't worth the time. I do one quick look thu my kingdom and whatever brooms I find I'm one with. As long as I get my 3 gems I'm fine.


----------



## J24LM

The brooms are so irritating. Takes me ages to find the last one lol.


----------



## Mom2PirateNPrincess

I am new to the game.  Is it worth spending 35 gems to open the second chest platform?  Thanks


----------



## mikegood2

Your talking about the second, of the three pedestals, right? If so, yes it is definitely worth it. We'll help your earn more happiness, magic and items. The items you don't need can then be used in the cauldron, and help you earn elixir. Make enough and you should be able to buy some much needed items, buildings, etc.


----------



## amp346

I ended up spending $20 and was able to get the whole entire frozen collection of characters, plus the float and all of the buildings and decorations. The only decoration I didn't get was the hot chocolate concession but I literally got everything else after spending $20 (bare in mind that I didn't play during the frozen event so I had none of the characters or buildings or decorations prior to the legendary chests being available last week). I was kinda hesitant about spending money in this game, but I had some iTunes money left over during the batb event and got the chip + be our guest package. I figure if there's something I really want then why not. I'm a big Disney princess fan so events like beauty and the beast, mulan and frozen are more important to me than like the incredibles or something. I will probably never own the incredibles characters or the nightmare before Christmas, because I'd rather spend money on the ones I actually like. I also haven't spent any gems yet on the characters that are in the permanent collection such as captain jack, boo, Pluto, wall-e. Some of them cost a ridiculous amount of gems. The only one I really have my eye on is merryweather the fairy, because again I am a fan of the princess storylines and she's from sleeping beauty. Either her or Maximus from tangled but he is the most expensive one of all... he costs over 500 gems.

I also really want the mad tea cups ride but I'm trying to hold off on spending gems on it in hopes that I will get it in a platinum chest. So far I've been lucky.. I don't get platinum chests often but when I do I typically get something nice. I've gotten the tower of terror, the sea serpent swing, and the fantasia gardens


----------



## amp346

What event would you like magic kingdoms to do next? I know the new pirates movie is coming out soon but they already have those characters. I would like to see Aladdin or Alice in wonderland. It would be cool to have the little mermaid but I don't know how they would incorporate under water characters


----------



## Aces86

amp346 said:


> What event would you like magic kingdoms to do next? I know the new pirates movie is coming out soon but they already have those characters. I would like to see Aladdin or Alice in wonderland. It would be cool to have the little mermaid but I don't know how they would incorporate under water characters


Would love to see lion king or Aladdin... Jungle book too


----------



## amp346

Aces86 said:


> Would love to see lion king or Aladdin... Jungle book too


Oh yes I would love lion king too!


----------



## Quellman

amp346 said:


> I ended up spending $20 and was able to get the whole entire frozen collection of characters, plus the float and all of the buildings and decorations. The only decoration I didn't get was the hot chocolate concession but I literally got everything else after spending $20 (bare in mind that I didn't play during the frozen event so I had none of the characters or buildings or decorations prior to the legendary chests being available last week). I was kinda hesitant about spending money in this game, but I had some iTunes money left over during the batb event and got the chip + be our guest package. I figure if there's something I really want then why not. I'm a big Disney princess fan so events like beauty and the beast, mulan and frozen are more important to me than like the incredibles or something. I will probably never own the incredibles characters or the nightmare before Christmas, because I'd rather spend money on the ones I actually like. I also haven't spent any gems yet on the characters that are in the permanent collection such as captain jack, boo, Pluto, wall-e. Some of them cost a ridiculous amount of gems. The only one I really have my eye on is merryweather the fairy, because again I am a fan of the princess storylines and she's from sleeping beauty. Either her or Maximus from tangled but he is the most expensive one of all... he costs over 500 gems.
> 
> I also really want the mad tea cups ride but I'm trying to hold off on spending gems on it in hopes that I will get it in a platinum chest. So far I've been lucky.. I don't get platinum chests often but when I do I typically get something nice. I've gotten the tower of terror, the sea serpent swing, and the fantasia gardens


Good idea for getting characters you like. If you purchase pluto, get his dog house too.  Pluto has a lot of useful tasks when you get him leveled up. Especially collecting Donald Duck tokens.


----------



## emilyhuff

Any idea of when the next update will be released?? I have all my characters leveled up to 10 and am at the "end" I am thoroughly enjoying not sending characters on tasks, only granting wishes and doing chests - but I don't have Maximus and I just got a promo for him. I am wondering if it's worth it now to start him.


----------



## Onceler

I somehow ended up in the top 3 in the broom event and received a platinum chest -- yeah!  I opened it up and received another antler crown topiary -- aw crud!

I think all topiaries should be banned from the chests. But at least I didn't have to wait 24 hours to open the platinum chest.


----------



## Aces86

Jack sparrow and 100 gems for $10. So tempting but I hate spending real money on this game. Lol


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> Any idea of when the next update will be released?? I have all my characters leveled up to 10 and am at the "end" I am thoroughly enjoying not sending characters on tasks, only granting wishes and doing chests - but I don't have Maximus and I just got a promo for him. I am wondering if it's worth it now to start him.


It seems to take them a few months between events, which is a good pace.  Even though many of us are done, they can't keep filling our boards with characters and buildings, otherwise they'll run out of space until they decide (if ever) to expand the entire game.  So they do need to pace themselves.  Guess we'll just have to wait.  And wait.


----------



## Mattimation

emilyhuff said:


> Any idea of when the next update will be released?? I have all my characters leveled up to 10 and am at the "end" I am thoroughly enjoying not sending characters on tasks, only granting wishes and doing chests - but I don't have Maximus and I just got a promo for him. I am wondering if it's worth it now to start him.



Updates come almost monthly, with last month's coming on the 11th and March's coming on the 8th, so it's possible we'll see one coming this week. What is included in these updates though, who knows. January's and March's were to introduce events, while April's was just a lot of "busy work" content, so if there is a May update it might not be anything big. Personally, I don't think we'll see anything substantial until June or July (either with a Pirates 5 update or just a general Summer event, kind of like the New Years one) but I really don't have anything to base it on. At this point I just want them to open up the rest of Fantasyland, maybe with one or two additional IPs to put in there. Little Mermaid and Aladdin would make sense, since they already have rides with no characters, but Aladdin is more of an Adventureland IP.


----------



## bluekirty

I'd be fine with them holding off for a month or two longer if we got a significant update - more land and more actual story (not Chipmunks or Pirates update - which didn't really move the story at all).


----------



## MrsPottts

Is it worth opening the third treasure chest spot for 150 gems? Seems like a lot...


----------



## heatherwith3

MrsPottts said:


> Is it worth opening the third treasure chest spot for 150 gems? Seems like a lot...




Not to me it isn't.  I've had two open platforms the whole time, and it's plenty.


----------



## Quellman

heatherwith3 said:


> Not to me it isn't.  I've had two open platforms the whole time, and it's plenty.


I find I seldom have to 'discard' any chests.  Then again I have all of the storage platforms accessible as well.  So I have 2 chests opening, 7 chests waiting, and at any given time, I can keep 4 more that are waiting to be found.


----------



## Pheran

MrsPottts said:


> Is it worth opening the third treasure chest spot for 150 gems? Seems like a lot...



No, I still only have 2.  You are better off opening parade slots (I've been contemplating getting #5).


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> No, I still only have 2.  You are better off opening parade slots (I've been contemplating getting #5).


I'm still holding at four, and can't see making the plunge for the 95 gems to bring out a fifth float.  I so seldom receive gems from the parades, and at this point I will never be able to spend all of the magic I have accumulated.

For me, i have all three chest pedestals open, and more often than not, I have all the slots taken.  I find myself signing on only two three times a day at this point since there isn't anything left to do, and so when I do sign on, there are always at least three of four chests hidden on the grounds.  I'm still holding on to two gold chests and two platinum chests, just in case.  Still  haven't gotten a Mickey Waffle or Turkey Leg stand out of any of the chests I have opened, and rather than winning a bunch of magic, I'm holding off.


----------



## mrzrich

So this morning I collected my last rose.  I don't need anymore tokens until the next update.

For those of you who are also done collecting and/or leveling up, do you bother to still send your folks out on tasks?

With 4 million Magic, I sorta don't see the point right now.


----------



## Aces86

You know I'm really surprised that snow white isn't in this game


----------



## Quellman

mrzrich said:


> So this morning I collected my last rose.  I don't need anymore tokens until the next update.
> 
> For those of you who are also done collecting and/or leveling up, do you bother to still send your folks out on tasks?
> 
> With 4 million Magic, I sorta don't see the point right now.


I wouldn't bother sending them on tasks, just collect happiness once in a while. And use merlins collect all spell.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Hey, did you guys notice the new rose stand in the shop?


----------



## Anna114

I'm very embarrassed to say this.... I have Merlin at level 2. For the life of me I can't figure out how to make potions. What am I missing? I put the bench over the cauldron and I think I drop it in using the blue button.... I don't know. I'm just not getting it.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Anna114

bluecruiser said:


> 1. Make sure the items you want to convert are in your inventory (not out in your park).
> 2. When you are on the conjuring screen, click on the item on the right and then drag it over to the cauldron. Repeat for additional items that you want to convert. As you add items to the cauldron, you can see at the lower left how many magic potions it will cost to convert, as well as the number of elixirs you will receive.
> 3. Once you have all the items in the cauldron, click GO at the lower left. Next click Conjure to confirm. You can see your total elixirs at the top of the screen.



Thanks, that was perfect. I was putting them in from my park!


----------



## amp346

Aces86 said:


> You know I'm really surprised that snow white isn't in this game


Agreed I would LOVE to see a Snow White event! Or aladdin


----------



## amp346

Incredibles legendary chests are availble AGAIN. How many times have they done the incredibles chests after the event? Feels like they've done the incredibles so many times. I didn't play during the incredibles event (I started just after), but I am not a huge fan of the incredibles so I'm not going to even bother wasting my gems or real money on it. I spent some money/gems on getting all of the frozen characters when they were available last week and I've noticed that they don't really further the storyline so I would only get them if you really really like the characters or that movie. Same with the beauty and the beast characters... after the event I've leveled them all up and none of them have tasks that help with other characters so they don't really do anything for me, so sometimes I don't even send them out on tasks unless I really need the magic for something


----------



## supernova

Anna114 said:


> I'm very embarrassed to say this.... I have Merlin at level 2. For the life of me I can't figure out how to make potions. What am I missing? I put the bench over the cauldron and I think I drop it in using the blue button.... I don't know. I'm just not getting it.


Yeah, I am in the same boat.  I have tons of junk to throw in there, but right now I'm just not getting it.


----------



## supernova

amp346 said:


> Incredibles legendary chests are availble AGAIN. How many times have they done the incredibles chests after the event? Feels like they've done the incredibles so many times. I didn't play during the incredibles event (I started just after), but I am not a huge fan of the incredibles so I'm not going to even bother wasting my gems or real money on it. I spent some money/gems on getting all of the frozen characters when they were available last week and I've noticed that they don't really further the storyline so I would only get them if you really really like the characters or that movie. Same with the beauty and the beast characters... after the event I've leveled them all up and none of them have tasks that help with other characters so they don't really do anything for me, so sometimes I don't even send them out on tasks unless I really need the magic for something


I still need the stupid float.  But I'm not paying ten bucks to get it, along with chests that I'm going to get concession stands from at this point.


----------



## supernova

bluecruiser said:


> 1. Make sure the items you want to convert are in your inventory (not out in your park).
> 2. When you are on the conjuring screen, click on the item on the right and then drag it over to the cauldron. Repeat for additional items that you want to convert. As you add items to the cauldron, you can see at the lower left how many magic potions it will cost to convert, as well as the number of elixirs you will receive.
> 3. Once you have all the items in the cauldron, click GO at the lower left. Next click Conjure to confirm. You can see your total elixirs at the top of the screen.


What is the point of the multiplier?


----------



## pooh'smate

supernova said:


> What is the point of the multiplier?



So you can put in multiples of the same item.


----------



## Lady Libra

Cute.


----------



## amp346

Lady Libra said:


> Cute.


That is cute! I just don't really wanna spend 50 gems on it


----------



## MarieandMe

I'm just plain unhappy to have just realized (hey I'm a little behind) that the BATB float disappeared. I never would've spent gems on it if I knew it was temporary! At least I know for future event floats but that doesn't help me now.


----------



## Anitsirk24

MarieandMe said:


> I'm just plain unhappy to have just realized (hey I'm a little behind) that the BATB float disappeared. I never would've spent gems on it if I knew it was temporary! At least I know for future event floats but that doesn't help me now.


Did you check the end of the list of floats?  After events they are back there.


----------



## pooh'smate

MarieandMe said:


> I'm just plain unhappy to have just realized (hey I'm a little behind) that the BATB float disappeared. I never would've spent gems on it if I knew it was temporary! At least I know for future event floats but that doesn't help me now.



Mine just moved to the end of the line.


----------



## supernova

MarieandMe said:


> I'm just plain unhappy to have just realized (hey I'm a little behind) that the BATB float disappeared. I never would've spent gems on it if I knew it was temporary! At least I know for future event floats but that doesn't help me now.


I'm not sure what you mean.  The float is still there.  These things don't go away, especially after you purchase them.  Check at the very end of the list.


----------



## supernova

Wow.  Looks like we all responded at once.  lol


----------



## supernova

I wonder if Disney has the rights to use Winnie the Pooh characters in this game?  It would allow them to add a bunch of new faces and add a couple of attractions as well.


----------



## Loki2410

600 gems for frozone and decorations. So disappointed with the odds.


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> I wonder if Disney has the rights to use Winnie the Pooh characters in this game?  It would allow them to add a bunch of new faces and add a couple of attractions as well.


They have to add a Country Bears Jamboree first so that then they can take it away to put in a sub-par Winnie the Pooh ride.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> They have to add a Country Bears Jamboree first so that then they can take it away to put in a sub-par Winnie the Pooh ride.


Country Bears would definitely give the little kids a place to pop in and catch a nap for a bit.  At least until they give us Hall of Presidents or Universe of Energy.


----------



## MrsPottts

supernova said:


> I wonder if Disney has the rights to use Winnie the Pooh characters in this game?  It would allow them to add a bunch of new faces and add a couple of attractions as well.



Oooohh I would LOVE that! Imagine Rabbit stomping around the park and Tigger bouncing on his tail


----------



## xthebowdenx

I have an exclamation point beside my storybook even tho all my characters are maxed out?

Also, I'm ready for new content.


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay, I'm bored again.... What's next? lol. There's no real holidays coming up, maybe some sort of summer Solstice celebration?


----------



## bluekirty

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, I'm bored again.... What's next? lol. There's no real holidays coming up, maybe some sort of summer Solstice celebration?


Incredibles wasn't tied to a holiday.  I'm sure they'll do something soon.  No clue what it could be.


----------



## mmmears

I'm actually enjoying the break.  I really don't like the speed events and would just prefer them to update the general story.


----------



## mshanson3121

mmmears said:


> I'm actually enjoying the break.  I really don't like the speed events and would just prefer them to update the general story.



Yes that would be nice too


----------



## MrsPottts

If Gaston becomes available again, will it be as a gem purchase character? Or through those special treasure chests like some others have been offered recently?


----------



## Mattimation

MrsPottts said:


> If Gaston becomes available again, will it be as a gem purchase character? Or through those special treasure chests like some others have been offered recently?



Likely as a special chest offer - that's how they've released all the previous event-exclusive characters, attractions, and decorations. I would imagine they'll probably do some kind of BatB chest event in the summer - Frozen's chest event came four or five months after the Frozen event, so we might see BatB again in July or August, assuming they keep it the same. Who knows, maybe they'll do a quick something for the Home Video release!


----------



## Wdw1015

I seem to be getting more gold chests than usual, which also happened before BatB so I'm hoping that means something (anything!) is coming. Bored, bored, bored.


----------



## emilyhuff

New gold trophies event! Could something be coming?!


----------



## bluekirty

emilyhuff said:


> New gold trophies event! Could something be coming?!


It is interesting that all the milestone prizes are Pirates related...


----------



## LeCras

I'd love to see a continuation of the Pirates storyline, so we can finally level them up "properly"!


----------



## Wdw1015

New Pirates movie comes out the end of this month....


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Lbjjhj

Thank you for doing that for us


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Hi! I'm Rachel! And I'm new. I've been playing DMK for about a year now and a level 38. So I've got most of my characters except the purchased ones Rex, boo, jack sparrow, merriwether, and wall e because I never have enough gems and I refuse to use real money unless I got an iTunes card as a gift. But my question is has anyone gotten past the green swirly thing that's on the other side of "it's a small world"? I remember there being one before it and I had to battle zurge to get it and ive already battled mother gothel there but it never unlocked. What do I do now? Not all of my characters are fully leveled up but I'm working on it.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Hi! I'm Rachel and I'm new! So I'm a level 38 and I have all of my characters (not all fully leveled up) except a few that you have to purchase like wall e, boo, merriwhether, jack sparrow, and Maximus. I have all of my available land purchased except two spots behind space mountain. My question is has anyone gotten past the green swirly thing after "it's a small world" I've already beaten mother gothel at that location and it never unlocked like the one before it where I had to beat zurg. So if anyone has unlocked that what did you have to do to get it?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Sorry my first post didn't show up so I typed it again and I don't know how to delete my second post


----------



## Mattimation

Rachel Snow White said:


> Hi! I'm Rachel! And I'm new. I've been playing DMK for about a year now and a level 38. So I've got most of my characters except the purchased ones Rex, boo, jack sparrow, merriwether, and wall e because I never have enough gems and I refuse to use real money unless I got an iTunes card as a gift. But my question is has anyone gotten past the green swirly thing that's on the other side of "it's a small world"? I remember there being one before it and I had to battle zurge to get it and ive already battled mother gothel there but it never unlocked. What do I do now? Not all of my characters are fully leveled up but I'm working on it.



Hi Rachel! Welcome! As of right now, the game ends after beating Mother Gothel, so nobody can get past the green swirling portal beyond "It's a Small World." The game makers (Gameloft) have said they're working on continuing the game and expanding it beyond that portal, but that they can't really figure out how yet and will slowly unlock the land that is available instead (As of now, nobody can open any of the land behind It's a Small World either). They'll likely continue with little side events, like Beauty and the Beast and Frozen, but as for the actual game itself it's been at a stand still since...I want to say September or October?


----------



## bluekirty

Mattimation said:


> Hi Rachel! Welcome! As of right now, the game ends after beating Mother Gothel, so nobody can get past the green swirling portal beyond "It's a Small World." The game makers (Gameloft) have said they're working on continuing the game and expanding it beyond that portal, but that they can't really figure out how yet and will slowly unlock the land that is available instead (As of now, nobody can open any of the land behind It's a Small World either). They'll likely continue with little side events, like Beauty and the Beast and Frozen, but as for the actual game itself it's been at a stand still since...I want to say September or October?


I think they're going to have to eventually tell users of older devices that they won't be supported.  I think that's the issue now - older devices would bog down if they expanded the game with more land.  

Of course, they could always make it 8-bit and have it look like Disney Crossy Road (that's a joke)


----------



## MrsPottts

Behind the portal in the very top there is a pirate ship sitting in the water, I wonder if a Pirates event could see an extension up that way?  

Also, anyone else have the gem discounts on buildings? Does this mean those buildings are leaving or do they do that every so often?


----------



## MrsPottts

And following that question, is the Mad Tea Party worth buying with gems at a small discount, or should I keep hoping for it in the platinum chests?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

MrsPottts said:


> Behind the portal in the very top there is a pirate ship sitting in the water, I wonder if a Pirates event could see an extension up that way?
> 
> Also, anyone else have the gem discounts on buildings? Does this mean those buildings are leaving or do they do that every so often?


No those buildings aren't leaving I'm also curious about over by the goldmine like hopefully they can get Snow White up in there!


----------



## Aces86

Rachel Snow White said:


> No those buildings aren't leaving I'm also curious about over by the goldmine like hopefully they can get Snow White up in there!


I'm surprised snow white wasn't at the beginning of the game


----------



## Sazzafraz

Rachel Snow White said:


> No those buildings aren't leaving I'm also curious about over by the goldmine like hopefully they can get Snow White up in there!


This would be Frontierland so also hoping for Thunder mountain to be added too


----------



## ArielDreams

Sazzafraz said:


> This would be Frontierland so also hoping for Thunder mountain to be added too



In my vision, Thunder Mountain would be the centerpiece for Frontierland and then Jungle Cruise would be for Adventureland.

It just dawned on me but we have all the Pirates characters but not the actual PoC ride???

I am SO bored without an event/storyline or at least the announcement of one to look forward to!!!


----------



## chelynnah

Currently levelling all my characters to 10.  Everyone is currently at 9 (except those already at 10), and then it's just wait and see.  It feels strange to be levelling a character and not be collecting any more of their tokens.


----------



## Aces86

Just read on Gameloft forum that a worker said they were considering a pirate's event but it was scrapped


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> I think they're going to have to eventually tell users of older devices that they won't be supported.  I think that's the issue now - older devices would bog down if they expanded the game with more land.


That definitely sounds like an excuse they would use, but it doesn't hold water with me.  Do you really NOT expand the game for the many because a few players can't seem to get off their Galaxy III?  Of course not.  But then, these are the Gameloft Interns we're talking about, so...


----------



## Mattimation

Aces86 said:


> Just read on Gameloft forum that a worker said they were considering a pirate's event but it was scrapped



That's surprising, considering how big the Beauty and the Beast event was. I wonder if that's something Disney said no to - I would imagine someone at Disney has final say over almost everything in the game, especially the bigger events. I was surprised when the Pirates were introduced in the first place, since everyone else is from Disney Animation or Pixar and PotC are the lone Disney Studios characters - maybe Disney wants to restrict the game to the actually animated characters? Or they're focusing on the new PotC5 arcade game at Dave & Buster's I've seen advertised all week, and think a DMK event would distract? Pirates certainly was the obvious choice for a summer event, so I wonder what it will actually be, if there actually is one. Beachy characters would make sense, so maybe Moana, Little Mermaid, or Lilo & Stitch? The Ganeloft forums make it sound like there will be an update this month, but a small one that maybe introduces a couple of new characters. At least that would give us something to do.


----------



## bluekirty

Mattimation said:


> That's surprising, considering how big the Beauty and the Beast event was. I wonder if that's something Disney said no to - I would imagine someone at Disney has final say over almost everything in the game, especially the bigger events. I was surprised when the Pirates were introduced in the first place, since everyone else is from Disney Animation or Pixar and PotC are the lone Disney Studios characters - maybe Disney wants to restrict the game to the actually animated characters? Or they're focusing on the new PotC5 arcade game at Dave & Buster's I've seen advertised all week, and think a DMK event would distract? Pirates certainly was the obvious choice for a summer event, so I wonder what it will actually be, if there actually is one. Beachy characters would make sense, so maybe Moana, Little Mermaid, or Lilo & Stitch? The Ganeloft forums make it sound like there will be an update this month, but a small one that maybe introduces a couple of new characters. At least that would give us something to do.


I'm not sure how a Pirates event on this one game would distract from the Potc arcade game (I haven't heard about it myself).  I'm hoping that if this actually happened it's because Gameloft decided to focus on the main storyline for now.  

Oh, and Incredibles wasn't beach related, so any summer event doesn't have to be summer related.


----------



## asdowning03

So disappointed... I worked hard to be in the top 3 to get a platinum chest to receive splash mountain and all i got was 20,000 magic! (And happiness but I was already at 99)

I am currently leveling up my final character so I will only be playing to fulfill wishes until there's an update. Kinda relieved to have this break for a bit!


----------



## Mattimation

Looks like the new update is out, and it is all about Zootopia!

4 new characters

Judy
Nick
Bogo
Flash
4 new attractions

Golden Zephyr (Merlin's cauldron only)
Zootopia PD
Little Rodentia
Zootopia Race Track
Also looks like a few new concessions are added to the chests, which get a makeover. No new land will open up in this update.


----------



## bluekirty

https://www.facebook.com/notes/disney-magic-kingdoms/patch-notes-update-11/869499399883192/

*Assets Update 11*
*Characters*

Judy Hopps
Nick Wilde
Chief Bogo
Flash
*Attractions*

Zootopia P.D.
Little Rodentia
Zootopia Race Track
*Concessions*

Carrot Farm
Pawpsicle Stand
*Decorations*

Traffic Lights
Pawpsicle Cooler
Planter
*Parade Floats*

Zootopia Float
More updates at that link - some changes to chests, Merlin, etc


----------



## Didymus

bluekirty said:


> https://www.facebook.com/notes/disney-magic-kingdoms/patch-notes-update-11/869499399883192/
> 
> *Assets Update 11*
> *Characters*
> 
> Judy Hopps
> Nick Wilde
> Chief Bogo
> Flash
> *Attractions*
> 
> Zootopia P.D.
> Little Rodentia
> Zootopia Race Track
> *Concessions*
> 
> Carrot Farm
> Pawpsicle Stand
> *Decorations*
> 
> Traffic Lights
> Pawpsicle Cooler
> Planter
> *Parade Floats*
> 
> Zootopia Float
> More updates at that link - some changes to chests, Merlin, etc



Any idea when?


----------



## bluekirty

Didymus said:


> Any idea when?


I don't see a date yet (looking through the comments), but DMK responded to a comment to say this isn't an event, but part of the storyline


----------



## chocolatte89

bluekirty said:


> I don't see a date yet (looking through the comments), but DMK responded to a comment to say this isn't an event, but part of the storyline



I am wondering if they mean part of the storyline as in a true expansion of it, opening up the portal next to the Mother Gothel battle. I would be pleasantly surprised if that was the case. Although, I am predicting it will be more along the lines of the Chip N Dale addition, just inserted somewhere within the pre-existing storyline.


----------



## emilyhuff

OMG ZOOTOPIA is probably my favorite Disney movie, next to Lion King, so I am pumped about this!


----------



## littlebearfan

emilyhuff said:


> OMG ZOOTOPIA is probably my favorite Disney movie, next to Lion King, so I am pumped about this!



I still haven't seen it!  I guess now I will have to make a point of watching it.


----------



## bluekirty

chocolatte89 said:


> I am wondering if they mean part of the storyline as in a true expansion of it, opening up the portal next to the Mother Gothel battle. I would be pleasantly surprised if that was the case. Although, I am predicting it will be more along the lines of the Chip N Dale addition, just inserted somewhere within the pre-existing storyline.


Yeah, this is a minor update, similar to Chip N Dale and Cinderella.  Well, a bit bigger with four characters and three attractions.  I'm thinking (wishing) that any new portals opening will be part of a more major update with probably two sets of characters at least.


----------



## littlebearfan

chelynnah said:


> Currently levelling all my characters to 10.  Everyone is currently at 9 (except those already at 10), and then it's just wait and see.  It feels strange to be levelling a character and not be collecting any more of their tokens.



Same here!  I counted and I have 45 more characters to go!


----------



## lmmatooki

Yay!! New update finally, good thing I have been so active in the game...not. I still have characters to level up but I keep forgetting about this forum and the game lately because I don't have anything really big happening for me in the game.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Loooooved zootopia!  And kind of relieved to get characters without the pressure of an event.
I didn't see anything in the patch notes about getting more space, which is a little disappointing.


----------



## mmmears

I'll be sooooo happy if this is not a timed event.


----------



## Mattimation

mmmears said:


> I'll be sooooo happy if this is not a timed event.



They've confirmed on their facebook page this is not a timed event; simply new characters being added to the game. No need to rush to get them!


----------



## mmmears

Mattimation said:


> They've confirmed on their facebook page this is not a timed event; simply new characters being added to the game. No need to rush to get them!



YAY!!!  This is fantastic.  I really don't like the rush, rush, rush of the timed events.  I'd rather play at my own pace and enjoy the game more.  Plus, it's just not possible to play all the time. :


----------



## Msrednotdead

Only problem is I have no space left for new attractions so might have to put stuff in storage for a while


----------



## Sazzafraz

Msrednotdead said:


> Only problem is I have no space left for new attractions so might have to put stuff in storage for a while


This will be my dilemma too. I'm running out of space for everything. Now to decide what gets sent to storage.


----------



## heatherwith3

It all sounds good to me, other than the no space issue.  I guess I'll have to put some stuff away.  I don't even have all the premium attractions yet, either. 

I'm just about to level my last character to 10, so it's good timing for me.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I have every attraction and all the concession stands except for the breakfast one in the platinum chest. Everything is out(even some decorations) and all movies are grouped together and I have 2 whole spaces open. It is possible you just have to work with it. Try removing everything and then just reworking everything back in.


----------



## Wdw1015

Update is available for iOS. 

Flash is the premium character for 420 gems (I think that's what he was, had to have him so clicked it before I could double check)


----------



## emilyhuff

This is a very big update! It's taking forever to download and upload!


----------



## Jason_V

Got mine this morning...right after I sent everyone on their morning quests. I don't feel too bad about it since this is a storyline and not event.

I also got a number of gem videos to watch this morning. I think the total was 7 all together.


----------



## chocolatte89

Do you think there will be a promo for Flash? Maybe even bundle with a building? His gem price is pretty steep, but I really want him.


----------



## Jason_V

There is one right now. Flash, Zootopia Race Track and 120 gems for $14.99.


----------



## danni918

This is such a small pleasure that makes me really enjoy this update... When you are assigning tasks and decide to skip a character it no longer stays at the front and you have to keep skipping it, it is sent to the back of the list and you don't see until you have gone through all of them!!!  If this was the only thing that came with the update I would've still been stoked!


----------



## Allison

danni918 said:


> This is such a small pleasure that makes me really enjoy this update... When you are assigning tasks and decide to skip a character it no longer stays at the front and you have to keep skipping it, it is sent to the back of the list and you don't see until you have gone through all of them!!!  If this was the only thing that came with the update I would've still been stoked!



I like that change.


----------



## supernova

chocolatte89 said:


> Do you think there will be a promo for Flash? Maybe even bundle with a building? His gem price is pretty steep, but I really want him.





Jason_V said:


> There is one right now. Flash, Zootopia Race Track and 120 gems for $14.99.


And this is why they put together these $$ promotions.  There isn't any reason why any character should cost that many gems.  Put it just out of most people's reach, and they will dip into their pockets instead.  To hell with that, I say.


----------



## supernova

Truthfully, I'm impressed that they released the announcement only a day before the update was available.  Usually the interns over at Gameloft like to hold loads of pointless vidcasts about these updates, and then not release them for a month or so.  Are they actually moving in the right direction?  Or are they just having an off moment...


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> Truthfully, I'm impressed that they released the announcement only a day before the update was available.  Usually the interns over at Gameloft like to hold loads of pointless vidcasts about these updates, and then not release them for a month or so.  Are they actually moving in the right direction?  Or are they just having an off moment...



I don't know...I like knowing what's coming a few days out (especially events) so I know what kind of tasks to send my people out on. If I have a few days, 24 hour level up's are good. If it's closer, I send them on shorter tasks so everyone is ready to go out as a unified army when the event starts.

That's not a concern with the additions to the storyline, though.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Can anyone tell those of us that haven't got the update yet who/what tasks are needed to earn the first items?  Might as well get started as we wait.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> I don't know...I like knowing what's coming a few days out (especially events) so I know what kind of tasks to send my people out on. If I have a few days, 24 hour level up's are good. If it's closer, I send them on shorter tasks so everyone is ready to go out as a unified army when the event starts.
> 
> That's not a concern with the additions to the storyline, though.


A couple of days, yes.  Not sure how long you have been playing, but they had a horrible tendency of sending out teasers, then announcing their little vidcasts three weeks before the actual broadcast, and that would lead to a three week wait for the actual update.  Glad this one arrived so quickly.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> Can anyone tell those of us that haven't got the update yet who/what tasks are needed to earn the first items?  Might as well get started as we wait.


As soon as you update the game, Mickey has an exclamation point, which triggers Merlin to prompt you to welcome Judy.  Then her items seem to have be 4-6 hour tasks through which to collect them, and with fairly random characters.


----------



## emilyhuff

I had a promo for Flash + 40 gems for $9.99


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> I had a promo for Flash + 40 gems for $9.99


Same here.  Didn't see the $14.99 one yet.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> As soon as you update the game, Mickey has an exclamation point, which triggers Merlin to prompt you to welcome Judy.  Then her items seem to have be 4-6 hour tasks through which to collect them, and with fairly random characters.


Thanks!


----------



## jeremy1002

Can anyone recommend a youtube video or web site that shows the most efficient way to lay out your buildings?  I need to make some space!


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> A couple of days, yes.  Not sure how long you have been playing, but they had a horrible tendency of sending out teasers, then announcing their little vidcasts three weeks before the actual broadcast, and that would lead to a three week wait for the actual update.  Glad this one arrived so quickly.



From the beginning. I forget what reward day I'm on at this point.

I guess I always knew about the update and then forgot about it because I was leveling up characters and trying to understand how best to play the game.


----------



## CaptHook34

I did the update for zootopia, and i dont have anything? Do you need to defeat mother gothel in order to see the updates? I dont even have the promotions...

**Ok, says need to complete more of Fauna's quests..


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay great, another update without any new land, but 3 new attractions. Can anyone share photos of how they have arranged their land? I need some ideas on how to make room. I have every single attraction possible other than the one from Merlin.


----------



## Aces86

On Android and I haven't gotten the update yet


----------



## jamieonthefly

Jason_V said:


> There is one right now. Flash, Zootopia Race Track and 120 gems for $14.99.



I am getting the $9.99 offer for Flash and gems, but I'd rather get the $14.99 one with the race track and more gems. Any thoughts on whether the $14.99 offer will show up later? Or should I just go for what I'm offered now? I don't see the race track in the store either.


----------



## karmstr112

I have to say it is nice to see Aurora, Randall Boggs and Eve among others being used for item collecting. Been tired of sending them out for all day assignments to get them out of the way. This and being able to skip a character has me really digging this update.


----------



## MrsPottts

I wonder at what point in the story the Zootopia characters are introduced? I have just unlocked Flynn two days ago and I can't welcome Judy yet


----------



## Aces86

Updated!


----------



## MrsPottts

(Edit: double posted)


----------



## asdowning03

I downloaded the update this afternoon  on my android phone and I haven't been able to get into the game since. It brings up the gameloft logo then goes black... after a few minutes of waiting to see if anything will happen, ill get the "kingdoms is not responding" message. Do i need to uninstall and reinstall? I'm nervous because i own everything! i don't want to risk losing it all... can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## supernova

jamieonthefly said:


> I am getting the $9.99 offer for Flash and gems, but I'd rather get the $14.99 one with the race track and more gems. Any thoughts on whether the $14.99 offer will show up later? Or should I just go for what I'm offered now? I don't see the race track in the store either.


It seems that they have run different promotions in different countries.  Are we all from the same area?


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> On Android and I haven't gotten the update yet


It's definitely there for Android.  Got mine over my lunch hour.  Check your Google Playstore apps and you should see the update waiting for you.  Don't count on the auto-update. Mine didn't do it on its own.


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> I did the update for zootopia, and i dont have anything? Do you need to defeat mother gothel in order to see the updates? I dont even have the promotions...
> 
> **Ok, says need to complete more of Fauna's quests..


Fauna has a Zootopia quest to get one of Judy's items, so that would make sense.


----------



## Lbjjhj

My mom and I live 30 minutes from each other. She got the $14.99 offer and I got the $9.99 offer. Anybody figure out the reason for the different offers yet? I would love the race track.


----------



## DoreyAdore

The Golden Zephyr ride is pretty cool but I'm a bit disappointed that it doesn't drop any tokens for Judy.


----------



## Lady Libra

jamieonthefly said:


> I don't see the race track in the store either.



It's a platinum chest reward, actually.


----------



## Aces86

Getting frustrated... Still waiting for a prompt to welcome Pete and I defeated him awhile ago.... Mickey and goofy just completed eating at Daisy's diner and I'm trying to finish getting Sully's ears to welcome him... Woody just completed Sarge going to pizza planet. Feel like I should've been able to welcome Pete by now. Goofy and Mickey have been at level 10 for awhile and goofy already did his "search for Pete" or whatever


----------



## Lady Libra

For Pete; does this help? http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/For_Pete's_Sake Seems you're very close to welcoming him.


----------



## Lady Libra

For those who are looking for inspiration on how to arrange their buildings and such; maybe this can help (note that this post is over 2 months old, so some things are missing): https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...rranging_your_park_can_be_refreshing_here_is/


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay, so there's another gold trophy challenge. Does anyone else get the feeling that they're gearing up for a Pirates of the Caribbean event?


----------



## Mattimation

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, so there's another gold trophy challenge. Does anyone else get the feeling that they're gearing up for a Pirates of the Caribbean event?



Not necessarily - it looks like the point of this challenge is to get people more Zootopia stuff, since the top three get a Pawpsicle stand that isn't otherwise available. There's nothing specifically Piratey about the challenge this time, whereas last weeks was definitely Pirate-centric. I don't think we'll see any kind of update or event for another month, and at that point Cars is going to be more relevant than PotC. Maybe they'll surprise us though and roll out a lot of content in a short amount of time. I think a Pirates event would be more fun than a Cars event, but I realize I might be in the minority here.


----------



## Yoshi01

I just unlocked rapunzel the other day and downloaded the new zootopia  update and nothing happened and all the characters are all gray how far away from unlocking the quests am I to unlocking Judy hopes please help


----------



## supernova

Yoshi01 said:


> I just unlocked rapunzel the other day and downloaded the new zootopia  update and nothing happened and all the characters are all gray how far away from unlocking the quests am I to unlocking Judy hopes please help


How far along are you with Fauna?


----------



## Yoshi01

supernova said:


> How far along are you with Fauna?


Don't have that character


----------



## mshanson3121

NM


----------



## bluekirty

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, so there's another gold trophy challenge. Does anyone else get the feeling that they're gearing up for a Pirates of the Caribbean event?


Seems if they were going to do it, they'd have done it this week with the movie coming out.  Having just introduced Zootopia, I don't think they'll have any events until at least July.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

Has anyone purchased the premium character from Zootopia? Is he worth the 400+ gems???


----------



## maxsmom

Can you play this game in airplane mode? If yes how does it effect the game? Thanks


----------



## chelynnah

Yes you can.  When you go back online it will sync up if you have it linked through FB etc


----------



## maxsmom

chelynnah said:


> Yes you can.  When you go back online it will sync up if you have it linked through FB etc


I don't have it linked up through FB or anything. What about collecting the trophies? How does that work? I'm going to be w/ out any cell or internet service most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Getting totally %$@(*&$@ on the RNG for Judy's ears. 3 times in a row, every task that rewards it gave me nothing. All with maxed out happiness. 


Ahhh video games.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

An offer came up for Flash. $22.99 for Flash, 120 gems and the racetrack. I'm not sure the race track is worth it and I have over 2000 gems already. Considering just buying Flash for the 420 gems.


----------



## chelynnah

maxsmom said:


> I don't have it linked up through FB or anything. What about collecting the trophies? How does that work? I'm going to be w/ out any cell or internet service most of the day tomorrow.


That will be fine.  They will upload and be counted on the leaderboard once you are back online.  Sometimes your position won't show up properly until you collect a trophy while online


----------



## Lady Libra

Disney_Princess83 said:


> An offer came up for Flash. $22.99 for Flash, 120 gems and the racetrack. I'm not sure the race track is worth it.



Well, the racetrack is a platinum chest reward, so if you're lucky you can get it for free.


----------



## DoreyAdore

DIS4LIFE06 said:


> Has anyone purchased the premium character from Zootopia? Is he worth the 400+ gems???


I did. He's a bit expensive, but I figure, what's the point of saving up gems if I'm not going to use them?


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

DoreyAdore said:


> I did. He's a bit expensive, but I figure, what's the point of saving up gems if I'm not going to use them?


Me too. And if you're going to use gems to purchase him, may as well do it straight away, so that he can be used to help collect the tokens to welcome the other Zootopia characters.


----------



## supernova

Yoshi01 said:


> Don't have that character


You will need her, for Zootopia, so you will not be able to begin that section without her, I believe.  At least according to this post from another user here:


CaptHook34 said:


> I did the update for zootopia, and i dont have anything? Do you need to defeat mother gothel in order to see the updates? I dont even have the promotions...  **Ok, says need to complete more of Fauna's quests..


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

DoreyAdore said:


> I did. He's a bit expensive, but I figure, what's the point of saving up gems if I'm not going to use them?





Prince Chow Mein said:


> Me too. And if you're going to use gems to purchase him, may as well do it straight away, so that he can be used to help collect the tokens to welcome the other Zootopia characters.


Thank you. I gave in and purchased him today... I do want to eventually own all the premium characters. thank you


----------



## Jason_V

Keep in mind, with the trophies, there are some characters that can collect them. Check your task list for the trophy icon. I think this is a change from prior mini-events.


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> I did. He's a bit expensive, but I figure, what's the point of saving up gems if I'm not going to use them?



I did the same thing.  I had the gems, and I like him as a character.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Not sure what's going on today--I didn't think I had tapped any prompts to watch ads, but wound up sitting through 2 thirty-second adverts. Received gems for them, but I also know I didn't get asked or say yes to watching anything! Anyone else?


----------



## lmmatooki

emilyhuff said:


> I had a promo for Flash + 40 gems for $9.99


I'm the opposite, I don't have enough gems to buy flash but I am not going to drop that much money for that stuff.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> It seems that they have run different promotions in different countries.  Are we all from the same area?


I got the $14.99 and I am in Michigan


----------



## maxsmom

So how long do you guys wait to jump in a the trophy collecting? This the 1st time I've managed/or known not to jump right in so I'm not in some rediculous leader board.

NM. I accidentally hit one but I also realized I waited too long and I have a rank of 200 and something.


----------



## jypfoto

One thing I noticed with the latest update (could've been introduced earlier, can't remember), is when you skip a character to assign a task to, you don't have to start all over from the beginning of the queue which I found annoying now that there's so many characters in the game.  It just picks up from the next character in queue.  It's really helpful if you only have a few characters that have tasks for item drops and you don't have to start from the beginning to skip over them.


----------



## TheGlassSlippers

Ugh. When are they going to open up more space?? I have so many rides that won't fit in the park.


----------



## ABAPer

I followed the design offered back on post 9074 and not only does everything fit, there is plenty of room for the latest rides and more.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I was looking at the park design on 9074.  Looks really good.  Does anyone know if anything other than Jumpin Jellyfish and the Zootopia stuff is missing?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally got all the ears for Judy.  I felt like I was collecting Donald ears again! Is the only way to get the Race Track by spending actual money?  I haven't seen a gem amount to buy it yet.  Actually, I can't even find it other than when they try to sell me a package deal.


----------



## pooh'smate

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally got all the ears for Judy.  I felt like I was collecting Donald ears again! Is the only way to get the Race Track by spending actual money?  I haven't seen a gem amount to buy it yet.  Actually, I can't even find it other than when they try to sell me a package deal.



If you don't buy it in the package it only comes in a platinum chest


----------



## maxsmom

Is it better to spend gems on characters or attractions? Thanks!


----------



## Windwaker4444

pooh'smate said:


> If you don't buy it in the package it only comes in a platinum chest


Thx.  I didn't notice it in there.  Still trying to save 15,000 cauldron points for the ride.  This may take awhile.  Glad this is not a timed event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

maxsmom said:


> Is it better to spend gems on characters or attractions? Thanks!


There are certain premium attractions that offer gold trophies or gold coins during events.  I'd buy those attractions first.  The premium characters are only really relevant during their own themed events.  After their event ends...sadly...I don't have much use for them other than collecting magic.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Building the Police Station now.  It takes 6 hours and costs 75,000 magic.


----------



## xthebowdenx

This is not a complaint, just a statement. The Pawpsicles are killing me. The recorder and ear hats are dropping pretty regularly, but it takes forever to get the number of Pawps to level up each time. Typically the common item for a group of characters has way more opportunities to drop. 

I am enjoying the fact that this update seems to be taking me longer to complete and that I'm not just FLYING through on my way to doing nothing again.


----------



## mikegood2

Flashs ears are killing me. I started out fine with them, have Flash at L3, but I didn't collect any yesterday. The fact that they are rare and Pete is the only character that collects the doesn't help, but I think I was 0/4 or 5 yesterday. Hopefully when my Judy finishes her current task my Police Station will become available. it also drops Flashes ears.


----------



## J24LM

How's everyone doing in trophy challenge? I have 340 trophies collected but I don't know where I stand in terms of rank yet because I've been playing offline.


----------



## JamesGarvey

383 earning me a 50 rank at the moment. looking at the top and seeing folks over 1000 gives me doubts about their legitimacy but such is life.


----------



## mikegood2

I'm currently #185 at 240 trophies. You'd fall just out of the top 50 in my grouping. Basically I don't think the rewards for the leaderboard arn't worht the time, so I just played for the event rewards.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I remember when people were disappointed with the likeness of Mulan, and thought Mrs. Potts was far too large...I just wanted to say I think "Flash the Sloth" is a very close resemblance.

Also, his appearance in the leveling-up sequence is my favorite of all-time, the way he ...slowly... appears from the bottom edge.


----------



## DoreyAdore

J24LM said:


> How's everyone doing in trophy challenge? I have 340 trophies collected but I don't know where I stand in terms of rank yet because I've been playing offline.


I have 355 and I'm in 5th on my leaderboard.


----------



## J24LM

JamesGarvey said:


> 383 earning me a 50 rank at the moment. looking at the top and seeing folks over 1000 gives me doubts about their legitimacy but such is life.


Holy moly. I might be a little screwed.


----------



## J24LM

mikegood2 said:


> I'm currently #185 at 240 trophies. You'd fall just out of the top 50 in my grouping. Basically I don't think the rewards for the leaderboard arn't worht the time, so I just played for the event rewards.


Yea I'm hoping I'll fall into an easier leaderboard when I come back online.


----------



## J24LM

DoreyAdore said:


> I have 355 and I'm in 5th on my leaderboard.


That's not bad. I hope I end up okay.


----------



## JamesGarvey

So Nick is unlocked after the Judy task that required the Zootopia PD, cant recall what it was called. Nick needs:

Pawpsicle x20

Nick's Tie x20
- Silver Chests
- Zootopia PD
- Aurora & Flora: Check In (2h)
- Judy Hopps: Track Down A Perp (2h) **Requires Zootopia Race Track**
- Judy Hopps: File Papers (4h)
- Mulan & Li Shang: Family Introduction (6h)
- Zurg: Fly Through Space (6h)


Nick Ear Hat x20
- Silver Chests
- Zootopia Float
- Flash: Visit A Small Shop (4h)
- Cinderella & Prince Charming: Attend a Ball (6h)
- Daisy & Donald: Question Donald's Priorities (6h)
- Minnie: Trick Or Treat (6h) **Requires Halloween Costume**


75,000 Magic


----------



## nicki401

Is it worth spending 9.99 for Wall-e and 80 gems?


----------



## JamesGarvey

nicki401 said:


> Is it worth spending 9.99 for Wall-e and 80 gems?



Wall-e costing 475 + 80 for a net 555 gems for $9.99, where 500 gems outright would cost you $19.99, its a good value. The downside is his activities only bring tokens for Eve, Flora & Flynn. It goes to personal preference, time versus expense.


----------



## Aces86

Still haven't gotten a request to welcome Pete. Defeated him awhile ago, Mickey and goofy are maxed out, daisy is level 5 or 6... I'm at level 24. Last thing goofy did was eat dinner with Mickey at Daisy's. Sully was welcomed not long ago. Buzz just went to confront Zurg at space mountain. Haven't had any tasks for goofy in awhile


----------



## pooh'smate

Aces86 said:


> Still haven't gotten a request to welcome Pete. Defeated him awhile ago, Mickey and goofy are maxed out, daisy is level 5 or 6... I'm at level 24. Last thing goofy did was eat dinner with Mickey at Daisy's. Sully was welcomed not long ago. Buzz just went to confront Zurg at space mountain. Haven't had any tasks for goofy in awhile


Just keep doing your top quest and he will unlock eventually.


----------



## Lady Libra

Aces86 said:


> Still haven't gotten a request to welcome Pete.



Are there any characters you haven't welcomed yet? It's possible you need to welcome them first, before unlocking Pete.


----------



## Lady Libra

Windwaker4444 said:


> I was looking at the park design on 9074.  Looks really good.  Does anyone know if anything other than Jumpin Jellyfish and the Zootopia stuff is missing?



Everything is there (minus the Zootopia stuff, Jumpin Jellyfish and the Golden Zephyr). I used it as a basis for my own park and currently have two half lands free (i.e. two lands which each have two attractions, but there's room for a few more). I put a few concessions here and there, but no decorations, though I could put those, if I really wanted. 

There's also this post on Reddit, if someone wants more inspiration ; https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi..._park_for_those_looking_how_to_fit_everything


----------



## Aces86

WELL this morning on my way to work, I put my Verizon tablet on the top of my car and forgot. Now it's missing So now I probably lost my whole game. Ughhh bad morning!!


----------



## hopemax

Aces86 said:


> Still haven't gotten a request to welcome Pete. Defeated him awhile ago, Mickey and goofy are maxed out, daisy is level 5 or 6... I'm at level 24. Last thing goofy did was eat dinner with Mickey at Daisy's. Sully was welcomed not long ago. Buzz just went to confront Zurg at space mountain. Haven't had any tasks for goofy in awhile



This is the nature of the game.  Defeating a character does not mean you will be able to Welcome then in the immediate future (except Mother Gothel, because for a long time she was the end of the available game).  The storyline jumps around a bit and it's not always intuitive what bits of story lead to the starts of other family's story.  

Just keep working on tasks at the top of your Quest list and eventually you will have an option.  I sort of remember that battling Zurg requires welcoming of Pete, Celia AND Roz to trigger. So you may have to do more Toy Story and Monsters, Inc tasks before his Welcome task comes up.  And FYI, after you defeat Zurg you won't be able to welcome him until after some Tangled and Sleeping Beauty characters have been welcomed.


----------



## Mayi

Aces86 said:


> Still haven't gotten a request to welcome Pete. Defeated him awhile ago, Mickey and goofy are maxed out, daisy is level 5 or 6... I'm at level 24. Last thing goofy did was eat dinner with Mickey at Daisy's. Sully was welcomed not long ago. Buzz just went to confront Zurg at space mountain. Haven't had any tasks for goofy in awhile



This might be useful 
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough
just focus on doing the main tasks and you should be done real soon


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> WELL this morning on my way to work, I put my Verizon tablet on the top of my car and forgot. Now it's missing So now I probably lost my whole game. Ughhh bad morning!!


Sorry that happened to you.  Hope you can get your game back.


----------



## bookgirl

Aces86 said:


> WELL this morning on my way to work, I put my Verizon tablet on the top of my car and forgot. Now it's missing So now I probably lost my whole game. Ughhh bad morning!!



Oh no!  DId you use a sign in, if so you should be able to transfer your game to a new device.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I haven't bought Flash and Judy is taking forever for me. I play several times a day, have all the characters available to go on quests for her items and I still need two ear hats. Has anyone else found it takes this long to get Judy? I'm also on 99% happiness consistently.


----------



## Aces86

bookgirl said:


> Oh no!  DId you use a sign in, if so you should be able to transfer your game to a new device.





bookgirl said:


> Oh no!  DId you use a sign in, if so you should be able to transfer your game to a new device.



I wanna say I didn't sign in. ugh


----------



## Mayi

Can you tell me what the level up times for each levels are?


----------



## Didymus

Mayi said:


> Can you tell me what the level up times for each levels are?


For the characters?
Level 2 - 36 seconds
3 - 6 minutes
4 - 35 minutes
5 - 60 minute
6 - 2 hours
7 - 4 hours
8 - 8 hours
9 - 16 hours 
10 - 24 hours


----------



## J24LM

I'm 2 ties away from welcoming Nick. It's taking forever lol. But I'm loving this update overall. Zootopia is awesome!

And I'm coming number 1 in the challenge too!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I welcomed Nick this morning. He went on a 2 hour task and then he has to be leveled up to level 2 before he and Judy can go on a 4 hour task "following Chief Bogo's trail". While I wait on that I am trying not to move into the top 10 of the event. Im in 11th right now but would rather have a silver chest than a gold chest and have a shot at some ears


----------



## supernova

[





MickeySkywalker said:


> While I wait on that I am trying not to move into the top 10 of the event. Im in 11th right now but would rather have a silver chest than a gold chest and have a shot at some ears


At this point, you might as well stop.  The gold event ends in a few hours and I doubt you can slip to below 250 from 11.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> [
> At this point, you might as well stop.  The gold event ends in a few hours and I doubt you can slip to below 250 from 11.


That's what I did. I just have to avoid tapping on those attractions because sometimes I get an itchy trigger finger!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I had a message come up that I finished 2 in the trophy collection event, however I didn't get a prize? I've contacted customer service.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Well I stayed in 11th and got my silver chest only to get a double dose of magic. Just what I needed because my almost 11 million isn't enough


MickeySkywalker said:


> That's what I did. I just have to avoid tapping on those attractions because sometimes I get an itchy trigger finger!


----------



## Mayi

Didymus said:


> For the characters?
> Level 2 - 36 seconds
> 3 - 6 minutes
> 4 - 35 minutes
> 5 - 60 minute
> 6 - 2 hours
> 7 - 4 hours
> 8 - 8 hours
> 9 - 16 hours
> 10 - 24 hours


Thanks


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've sent all the characters out for the past two days for the final Judy hat but the item hasn't dropped. I am sending hem every six hours even through the night and nothing. I've contacted customer service as I feel that something is perhaps wrong? My happiness is full and all other items are dropping, even Donald hats but no Judy hats.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I had a message come up that I finished 2 in the trophy collection event, however I didn't get a prize? I've contacted customer service.


Didn't get my prize, either.  But at this point, I just don't care.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Didn't get my prize, either.  But at this point, I just don't care.



Usually I wouldn't care either but I did want the Pawsicle stand since you can't get it anywhere else at the moment.


----------



## figment_jii

Did you check the Shop->Buildings->Concessions to see if it was placed there?  Once (I think), I got the notification that I had won a concession stand (I think it was for the BatB event) and it turned out they had put the prize in the shop after I had closed the notification (I had expected the stand to appear for placement, so I was a bit surprised).

I'm having the same issue with getting Nick's hats to drop, but I honestly think it's random luck whether something drops or not.  It seems like things go on this "hot or cold" cycle of item dropping.  Sometimes everyone drops an item and then sometimes no drops anything for several rounds.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Usually I wouldn't care either but I did want the Pawsicle stand since you can't get it anywhere else at the moment.


Right you are.  Mine would have been the useless silver chest, so I'm fine with letting that one go.


----------



## J24LM

Anyone collecting items for chief bogo yet? Just want a heads up on what characters and tasks are needed.


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Hi everyone, 
I'm wondering if it's worth it to buy Chip & Dale with their tree house for $29.99? Are they important for any of the quest?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Usually I wouldn't care either but I did want the Pawsicle stand since you can't get it anywhere else at the moment.


I came in 3rd and the Pawsicle Stand was placed into my inventory.  I agree with you on your previous post about it taking a really long time to get Judy items.  Nick is almost as bad.  Been working on him for over 2 days now and I still need 10 more ear hats.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I am in the process of welcoming Bogo. He needs 40 pawpsicles, 15 badges 15 ears and 125,000 magic.
For the badge its
Chip- Explore the boat
Aurora/charming-Once upon a dream
Belle/Beast-visiting belles house
Flash-Visit Small Shop

For the hat
Jack/Sally-Keep an eye on jack
Dale-Sailing for Acorns
Judy/Nick-Grab a small snack
Zootopia parade float

Also you can get both items from Merlin for 800 elixir each


----------



## Quellman

Stormie_Sikb said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm wondering if it's worth it to buy Chip & Dale with their tree house for $29.99? Are they important for any of the quest?



I will say NO absolutely not!  Their token drops aren't bad if you are far along in the game.  They don't really interact with any other characters and don't influence the main story line at all as far as I can tell.  So no need to spend $10 per character and house for them.  

In fairness I don't have their tree house either. But both characters are level 10.  I was disappointed by the low number of quests they had.


----------



## DarrylR

So now they've basically made gems useless in addition to the magic (I like to collect attractions, floats & concessions instead of the characters. It is a Magic Kingdom game after all). This is the first time I've ever hit 500 gems because of a lack of things to purchase. I swore I'd quit if they ever stuck another attraction in a platinum chest. So now I'm considering throwing in the towel. I would enjoy this game so much more if they had never added the chest element. It makes having to worry about happiness pointless and it makes collecting chest only attractions and decorations a disappointing and frustrating chore.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Windwaker4444 said:


> I came in 3rd and the Pawsicle Stand was placed into my inventory.  I agree with you on your previous post about it taking a really long time to get Judy items.  Nick is almost as bad.  Been working on him for over 2 days now and I still need 10 more ear hats.



I checked my inventory and it's not in there. I'm still waiting to hear from Customer Service. I finally have enough to welcome her which I have just done. I have all her items to level her up again except those Pawsicles.



supernova said:


> Right you are.  Mine would have been the useless silver chest, so I'm fine with letting that one go.



I wouldn't have cared about a silver chest either.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Stormie_Sikb said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm wondering if it's worth it to buy Chip & Dale with their tree house for $29.99? Are they important for any of the quest?



They are not worth spending $30 on them. Neither is that difficult to welcome depends on the characters you have and they don't really advance the story line. They don't interact with any of the other characters except each other. Save your money.


----------



## JamesGarvey

A glimpse of how bad my RNG has been for welcoming Nick; while still 5 ear hats away on him, just finished training Judy to Level 6.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

New contest, collecting firecrackers. Personal rewards are happiness/potion, bronze chest, silver chest and then the sparkler concession stand.
Leaderboard prizes are
1-5 Platinum chest
6-25 Gold Chest
26-250 Silver chest
251-1000 Bronze chest
1001-3000 1000 potion

And there are the Legendary chests with Mulan stuff. Not very exciting unless you need the Mulan stuff


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Ugh I was weak and got the 6 platinum chests for 10 dollars because I need Mulan and mushu and got screwed. Didn't get either character just the fa family shrine and a bunch of dragon statues.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

JamesGarvey said:


> A glimpse of how bad my RNG has been for welcoming Nick; while still 5 ear hats away on him, just finished training Judy to Level 6.


how do you get that far so fast? It takes me forever to even get items for Judy. I just got the police station. Now I'm waiting on some pawsicles so I can level up Judy to level 3


----------



## JamesGarvey

Rachel Snow White said:


> how do you get that far so fast? It takes me forever to even get items for Judy. I just got the police station. Now I'm waiting on some pawsicles so I can level up Judy to level 3



Put Chip, Rapunzel/Flynn & the fairies to work on the ears; Eve, Aurora & Dale after the carrot pen; Judy, Aurora (after maxing out the carrots) & the spinning wheel for the pawsicles.   

The only ones for her that have been a hassle where the ears.


----------



## Quellman

MickeySkywalker said:


> New contest, collecting firecrackers. Personal rewards are happiness/potion, bronze chest, silver chest and then the sparkler concession stand.
> Leaderboard prizes are
> 1-5 Platinum chest
> 6-25 Gold Chest
> 26-250 Silver chest
> 251-1000 Bronze chest
> 1001-3000 1000 potion
> 
> And there are the Legendary chests with Mulan stuff. Not very exciting unless you need the Mulan stuff



Looks like 8 crackers at a time, not sure what the refresh rate is, probably 2 hours


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Quellman said:


> I will say NO absolutely not!  Their token drops aren't bad if you are far along in the game.  They don't really interact with any other characters and don't influence the main story line at all as far as I can tell.  So no need to spend $10 per character and house for them.
> 
> In fairness I don't have their tree house either. But both characters are level 10.  I was disappointed by the low number of quests they had.


Thank you!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Quellman said:


> Looks like 8 crackers at a time, not sure what the refresh rate is, probably 2 hours



Your speculation is correct, its 2 hours.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Question: if I get the 11 pack of platinum chests (I hoard my gems), how/where do I store those? Will I be unable to store chests found in the kingdom? 

Side note: which chest gen package do you think is worth it? I missed the entire Mulan event so I could gain three characters/three rides from the legendary chest, but that's a one-time buy. Any one had any luck with that?


----------



## Allison

dacutebuggy said:


> Question: if I get the 11 pack of platinum chests (I hoard my gems), how/where do I store those? Will I be unable to store chests found in the kingdom?



I wouldn't that they are stored.  You would open them at the time of purchase.


----------



## supernova

Stormie_Sikb said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm wondering if it's worth it to buy Chip & Dale with their tree house for $29.99? Are they important for any of the quest?





Quellman said:


> I will say NO absolutely not!  Their token drops aren't bad if you are far along in the game.  They don't really interact with any other characters and don't influence the main story line at all as far as I can tell.  So no need to spend $10 per character and house for them.
> 
> In fairness I don't have their tree house either. But both characters are level 10.  I was disappointed by the low number of quests they had.





Disney_Princess83 said:


> They are not worth spending $30 on them. Neither is that difficult to welcome depends on the characters you have and they don't really advance the story line. They don't interact with any of the other characters except each other. Save your money.


One piece to note is that Chip and Dale have both been useful to me in collecting these new Zootopia tokens.  It's always a gamble as to which characters the Gameloft Interns will choose for each introduction of a new set.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> One piece to note is that Chip and Dale have both been useful to me in collecting these new Zootopia tokens.  It's always a gamble as to which characters the Gameloft Interns will choose for each introduction of a new set.


Good point, but it is only the 6 hour tasks, so unless they are getting Chip and Dale maxxed out already, they still have to collect tokens and upgrade the characters anyway, which won't really help if they don't have the characters and the correct tasks to collect chip n dale tokens. 

 Also, zootopia is not a limited time event.  So while leveling all characters up to be ready for whatever the next event is is a great benefit, it isn't necessary for casual game play with no limited time event on the horizon.


----------



## Aces86

Never did find my tablet. Wasn't logged in thru Facebook. Just started the game over Took me about a month to get where I was when I lost it. Ugh.


----------



## maxsmom

So if I start off collecting firecrackers playing offline when I do hop online will I Ben in a leader board as if I just started collecting that day and have however many firecrackers up to that point. Or will I join the leader board of when I started collecting offline? Thanks


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Never did find my tablet. Wasn't logged in thru Facebook. Just started the game over Took me about a month to get where I was when I lost it. Ugh.


A month isn't bad at all.  If you had been playing since the beginning, then you'd have some debate over whether to start over or not!


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Good morning everyone!
So I'm wondering do Elizabeth & Will have any purpose? I thankfully didn't buy them, but I don't see them having much to do with Pete or Zurg. Same with the Incredibles, which sadly I did buy the platinum chest offer & got Violet & Mr. Freeze. I wish you could go put characters you have no use for in the conjuring caldron.
Anyways... this board is great! Thank's everyone I've enjoyed reading all your tips & such!


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> A month isn't bad at all.  If you had been playing since the beginning, then you'd have some debate over whether to start over or not!



I definitely wouldn't be starting over! Lol


----------



## JamesGarvey

Stormie_Sikb said:


> Good morning everyone!
> So I'm wondering do Elizabeth & Will have any purpose? I thankfully didn't buy them, but I don't see them having much to do with Pete or Zurg. Same with the Incredibles, which sadly I did buy the platinum chest offer & got Violet & Mr. Freeze. I wish you could go put characters you have no use for in the conjuring caldron.




Elizabeth has an activity that drops tokens for Sully, Will has activities that drops tokens for Jack Skellington & Dale, together they have an activity that drops tokens for Flora & Fauna. Additionally, Will has a 60 min wish granting activity.

Fro-zone has an activity for Gaston tokens, Violet & Dash together have activities that drop for Beast, Jack Skellington and Lumiere.


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

JamesGarvey said:


> Elizabeth has an activity that drops tokens for Sully, Will has activities that drops tokens for Jack Skellington & Dale, together they have an activity that drops tokens for Flora & Fauna. Additionally, Will has a 60 min wish granting activity.
> 
> Fro-zone has an activity for Gaston tokens, Violet & Dash together have activities that drop for Beast, Jack Skellington and Lumiere.


Wow thank you so much! This helps greatly!


----------



## Mayi

soooo.. do Mulan characters have any tasks that can help along with the storyline or they are almost useless?


----------



## Lights

Mayi said:


> soooo.. do mulan characters have an tasks that can help along with the storyline or they are almost useless?



Can't remember right now if they did something for other characters, but I think Mulan and Li Shang have a joint task for one of Nick Wilde's item currently. Sometimes characters seem useless, until there comes an update or an event and having an extra 'hand' is needed and those characters you thought would never again do something, hold the key!


----------



## xthebowdenx

I've opened two plantinum chests in the stands.l since zootopia update. BOTH of them only have me happiness and magic. I've used Merlin to get 4 other platinum chests, no racetrack. Maybe I should have spent the $9.99 for it and flash on day one


----------



## Mayi

I've come to the conclusion that EVE's tokens are some of the hardest to collect since they can only be achieved through one task each, two characters per task (I think its Buzz and Woody for one of them and Celia and Mike for the other); apart from Wall-E himself and the Wall-E float. Am I missing some character maybe or do I have to level up someone else? Should I get Wall-E?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mayi said:


> soooo.. do Mulan characters have any tasks that can help along with the storyline or they are almost useless?



Mulan gets Sully tokens, she & Mushu get Fro-zone & Sven tokens and she and Li-Shang get Nick tokens.
Li-Shang gets Dash & Mrs. Incredible tokens


----------



## Mayi

JamesGarvey said:


> Mulan gets Sully tokens, she & Mushu get Fro-zone & Sven tokens and she and Li-Shang get Nick tokens.
> Li-Shang gets Dash & Mrs. Incredible tokens


Thanks! I just got the promo with the 5 legendary chests and the float. I got Lunar Mickey, the camp, Mushu, Li-Shang and the dragon statue. What happens if I didn't get Mulan? Wouldn't Li eventually have a task to welcome her or something?


----------



## hopemax

J24LM said:


> Anyone collecting items for chief bogo yet? Just want a heads up on what characters and tasks are needed.



Not a lot of posts about Zootopia...

Can't help with your question.  Although, Nick has to be at least Level 5 before we can Welcome Chief Bobo.  That's where I am at currently.  Hats seemed to drop a little better than the initial collection to Welcome Nick.  But with 6 hour task times, if you don't get the drops it can take awhile.


----------



## JamesGarvey

MickeySkywalker said:


> I am in the process of welcoming Bogo. He needs 40 pawpsicles, 15 badges 15 ears and 125,000 magic.
> For the badge its
> Chip- Explore the boat
> Aurora/charming-Once upon a dream
> Belle/Beast-visiting belles house
> Flash-Visit Small Shop
> 
> For the hat
> Jack/Sally-Keep an eye on jack
> Dale-Sailing for Acorns
> Judy/Nick-Grab a small snack
> Zootopia parade float
> 
> Also you can get both items from Merlin for 800 elixir each


----------



## Quellman

That's a steep magic cost to get him.  For many, it won't be an eye bat, but for other players it can be.  I know in the second game we have going on, (didn't start until Beauty and the Beast), we only have about that much saved currently.  For reference, we have tasks to welcome Flora and Zurg. So still a while to go.  In my first game started on the release date, 5 million in magic is just sitting there. So no big deal.


----------



## Jason_V

I got the sparkler concession yesterday from the fireworks mini-event. Just focusing on hoarding gems and leveling up characters now (still trying to welcome Nick).


----------



## supernova

Mayi said:


> I've come to the conclusion that EVE's tokens are some of the hardest to collect since they can only be achieved through one task each, two characters per task (I think its Buzz and Woody for one of them and Celia and Mike for the other); apart from Wall-E himself and the Wall-E float. Am I missing some character maybe or do I have to level up someone else? Should I get Wall-E?


By clicking on each of the tokens, it will show you how to obtain them.  The good thing is that Buzz, Woody, Mike, and Celia are all useless for Zootopia, so at least they are free to help you with your Wall-E characters.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I've usually not gotten too upset with this game since it is just a game but I have purchased 2 of the 11-platinum chest multipacks and no racetrack, little frustrated with that. Please tell me others are having better luck than I am. I did notice that on Bogos list of tasks eventually it says build the racetrack so does that mean it will eventually unlock for purchase?


----------



## figment_jii

I just started collecting items needed to welcome Chief Bogo and boy, those task times are pretty long!  One 4 hour (Flash), two six hour (Aurora/Philip, Judy/Nick), two eight hour (Belle/Beast, Jack/Sally), and two twelve hour (Chip, Dale).  It's gonna take a while...


----------



## MickeySkywalker

figment_jii said:


> I just started collecting items needed to welcome Chief Bogo and boy, those task times are pretty long!  One 4 hour (Flash), two six hour (Aurora/Philip, Judy/Nick), two eight hour (Belle/Beast, Jack/Sally), and two twelve hour (Chip, Dale).  It's gonna take a while...


I started working on Bogo Friday morning and finally welcomed him yesterday. The most helpful thing was buying the badges and ears from Merlin. Other than that it did take a long time.


----------



## figment_jii

I'm going to give it a few weeks before I consider buying the items from Merlin.  I'm still trying to save up enough elixir to buy at least one of the attractions that he sells.


----------



## Pheran

figment_jii said:


> I'm going to give it a few weeks before I consider buying the items from Merlin.  I'm still trying to save up enough elixir to buy at least one of the attractions that he sells.



There's really no point in buying anything from Merlin for Zootopia since the event isn't time limited.  You'll eventually get the items the regular way.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Yeah.... Bogo's ear hat drops are awful. If I don't have at least 1 by the weekend, I'm just going to keep leveling up my other zootopia characters for the time being.


----------



## Gorechick

Do you have to have Rex in order to beat Zurg? What level do all the Toy Story characters need to be at to complete the quests that unlock the area around Space Mountain?


----------



## Hope Loneheart

welcoming bogo now


----------



## MrsPottts

I think I have run out of time to collect enough firecrackers to get the concession stand  is there any trick to extending your time?  I'm guessing changing your phones time doesn't work, but going offline or anything? Haha


----------



## Hope Loneheart

MrsPottts said:


> I think I have run out of time to collect enough firecrackers to get the concession stand  is there any trick to extending your time?  I'm guessing changing your phones time doesn't work, but going offline or anything? Haha


 just don't sleep


----------



## Disneyfan101413

Im pretty much have given up on the firecracker event to get the concession stand since I already have one .  I think right now until the event is over with my placement is like 1800.


----------



## MrsPottts

Hope Loneheart said:


> just don't sleep


There's only 5 hours left, so not enough time either way


----------



## DarrylR

MickeySkywalker said:


> I've usually not gotten too upset with this game since it is just a game but I have purchased 2 of the 11-platinum chest multipacks and no racetrack, little frustrated with that. Please tell me others are having better luck than I am. I did notice that on Bogos list of tasks eventually it says build the racetrack so does that mean it will eventually unlock for purchase?



I just purchased a platinum chest and the pack (so three platinum chests total) for a cost of 250 gems. I have over 12 million magic and that's all I received from the chests. I don't have any of those three concessions or the racetrack. I'm furious. I didn't even get decorations that I could sell for the Merlin only attraction. I hate the betting element of the chests so much. If the game had started with the chests in it I would never have got sucked into it. It makes trying to collect 100% pointless.


----------



## supernova

MrsPottts said:


> I think I have run out of time to collect enough firecrackers to get the concession stand  is there any trick to extending your time?  I'm guessing changing your phones time doesn't work, but going offline or anything? Haha


At the end of the day, the firecracker concession stand is basically pointless.  During the Mulan event, at least it gave tokens.  Now it's just another stand producing magic.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> I'm going to give it a few weeks before I consider buying the items from Merlin.  I'm still trying to save up enough elixir to buy at least one of the attractions that he sells.





Pheran said:


> There's really no point in buying anything from Merlin for Zootopia since the event isn't time limited.  You'll eventually get the items the regular way.



Clearly the interns over at Gameloft made it difficult so that people are tempted to use their Merlin potions rather than hoarding them for later use.  But given a choice between one of the two available attractions or getting character tokens, I'm taking the attraction.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I won the Sparkler Stand when it was first released, and the kids used them in the oddest way...they were ALWAYS stuck in the middle of a snowcone! 
It was the strangest thing.

Since that event ended, not a single kid has bought a sparkler. I cleared my hat farm behind the roller coaster, and put the Sparkler Stand all by itself right in the walkway where they all go through to get to Tomorrowland. 
Not one single kid has bought a sparkler.


----------



## Mayi

Gorechick said:


> Do you have to have Rex in order to beat Zurg? What level do all the Toy Story characters need to be at to complete the quests that unlock the area around Space Mountain?



You don't really need him. For defeating Zurg you need to send your characters 10 times on 12 hour tasks. You can only send Buzz, Woody and Jessie so its 3 times two of them and 4 the other one (48 hr total). If you have rex you can send 2 times two of them and 3 times the other 2 (36 hr).


----------



## ~AristoCat~

I have a question about the Zootopia Buildings. I have 2 buildings(The Zootopia P.D. and The Doughnut Shop. Is there another Zootopia building to get?


----------



## Wdw1015

Does anyone else have a problem with this game seriously draining your phone battery? I have an iPhone 6 and man, it sucks the life right out of it!!


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

bluecruiser said:


> There's a third attraction - the Zootopia Race Track. I think it's currently only available from platinum chests.


Thank You, since I rarely find platinum chests that is why I don't have it yet. I literally haven't had a platinum chest since the Zootopia characters were introduced.


----------



## Jason_V

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with this game seriously draining your phone battery? I have an iPhone 6 and man, it sucks the life right out of it!!



It was terrible on my iPhone 5, but does really well on the new 7 Plus.


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with this game seriously draining your phone battery? I have an iPhone 6 and man, it sucks the life right out of it!!



Yep, between this game and another game I play, I've really notices a huge battery drain increase on my iPad over the last few months. No way I can get thru a day one one full charge. Sadly, because of the increased battery drained is going to "force me" To upgrade to the new 10.5" iPad Pro.


----------



## figment_jii

supernova said:


> Clearly the interns over at Gameloft made it difficult so that people are tempted to use their Merlin potions rather than hoarding them for later use.  But given a choice between one of the two available attractions or getting character tokens, I'm taking the attraction.


Me too...if I had both attractions, then I might be tempted to use Merlin potion to get tokens, but at this point, I'm still saving up.  My drop rate for Bogo isn't as bad as I thought it would be (looks like about one token per day, so while it's going to take a while, it feels like it's within the realm of possible).


----------



## J24LM

How is everyone doing with welcoming Chief Bogo? I got 12 shields and 9 ear hats. It's taking ages but no way near as bad as Donald or Elsa.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

J24LM said:


> How is everyone doing with welcoming Chief Bogo? I got 12 shields and 9 ear hats. It's taking ages but no way near as bad as Donald or Elsa.


Haven't even gotten to him yet.


----------



## LeCras

J24LM said:


> How is everyone doing with welcoming Chief Bogo? I got 12 shields and 9 ear hats. It's taking ages but no way near as bad as Donald or Elsa.



I've got 8 shields and 10 hats. Slowly getting there. I've got Judy and Flash at level 7, Nick at level 6. I'm not levelling them up any more until I've welcomed Bogo, he needs a lot of pawpsicles.


----------



## supernova

~AristoCat~ said:


> Haven't even gotten to him yet.


Where are you with the game and with Zootopia?


----------



## supernova

J24LM said:


> How is everyone doing with welcoming Chief Bogo? I got 12 shields and 9 ear hats. It's taking ages but no way near as bad as Donald or Elsa.


10 shields and 12 hats.  Should hopefully start welcoming him by the weekend.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> I've got 8 shields and 10 hats. Slowly getting there. I've got Judy and Flash at level 7, Nick at level 6. I'm not levelling them up any more until I've welcomed Bogo, he needs a lot of pawpsicles.


Sounds like we are both at the same exact spot with Flash (7), Judy(7) and Nick (6).


----------



## empresslilly

I've got 10 badges and 7 hats for Bogo and I have to say I'm enjoying the slow pace.  I like that it's taking a while to collect the tokens for the characters in this update.  It's stretching out the fun a little bit, which is a nice change from the big rush and sudden let down of previous events.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

10 shields, 8 hats; Judy at 8, Nick 6, Flash 7.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

I have both Judy and Nick as well as two of the attractions Zootopia P.D. and Doughnut Shop. Judy is on Level 5 and Nick is on Level 4. They are both close to leveling up.


----------



## Didymus

Working on Bogo is giving me Donald flashbacks


----------



## supernova

empresslilly said:


> I've got 10 badges and 7 hats for Bogo and I have to say I'm enjoying the slow pace.  I like that it's taking a while to collect the tokens for the characters in this update.  It's stretching out the fun a little bit, which is a nice change from the big rush and sudden let down of previous events.


I don't mind the leisurely pace either.  But what's starting to happen now is what I've encountered for each movie as the characters all start to level up... I get bored with collecting the same tokens over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

Leveling up Judy now to Level 6 and then will send her and Nick on a quest. I hope that leads to welcoming Bogo.


----------



## mikegood2

4 Shields and 3 hats. My pull rate has been atrocious, but no big deal, I'm keeping it relaxed.

My Judy is level 8, Nick level 5 and Flash level 7. All 3 should be able to level tonight, but Nick might not be ready until the morning.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Spending gems tips and strategies wanted!

So I just started playing this game about 10 days ago, and am addicted!!  I have no intentions of spending any real money, which limits my level of incoming gems.  However, through all the leveling up of myself and characters, I've managed to accumulate enough gems to finally consider spending some.  What recommendations do folks have on where to spend my gems to make them count the most?  Floats, more parade spots, specific gem only characters, specific gem only attractions, additional chest opening location, etc.

Also, is it just me or do parades seem to never drop gems?!  I even opened up a second parade float spot early on in hopes of upping my chances of gems...


----------



## hopemax

As an early player, Pluto and Pluto's Dog House are cheap and help with magic collection and tasks.  Otherwise, try to keep a stash of gems for limited time events.  Lately, we've needed 180-200 gems for 1st character, 250 gems for 2nd character, 50 gems float 150? for special building (not sure because I don't usually have enough gems to afford the special building).  When you get farther into the game (way farther) Aurora's Spinning Wheel and Merryweather are also cheaper and useful.  Otherwise, it's about what characters you can't live without.  Rex, Maximus are generally considered more useful than Boo or Wall E.  But for those of us who aren't spending real money, by the time we collect enough gems to get a premium character, we've already collected all the tokens they drop.

As for parades, yes, they do drop gems, but not everyday.  In my IOS game I opened 4 parade spots, in my Windows game I only have 3.  I swear, I get more gems from only having 3 spots than 4 even though when the game was launched they said that longer parades have a better chance of items dropping (but maybe they meant tokens, and not gems).  I have 2 platforms for chest openings.  I do not buy chests, gems are far too precious.  But I have all the limited time characters, so that limits the usefulness of the special chests a lot too.


----------



## supernova

Welcoming Bogo now.  Figured it would be this weekend, but didn't think it would be early on Friday morning.  Since it takes 12 hours to welcome him, I'm hoping by this evening, I will have enough tokens to bring him up to level 2 right away.

Has anyone been able to welcome him yet?  Wondering how many of each I'll need for Level 2.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> Welcoming Bogo now.  Figured it would be this weekend, but didn't think it would be early on Friday morning.  Since it takes 12 hours to welcome him, I'm hoping by this evening, I will have enough tokens to bring him up to level 2 right away.
> 
> Has anyone been able to welcome him yet?  Wondering how many of each I'll need for Level 2.


I think it was just 2 of each. I am working on level 3 now and its 3 of each. Make sure you keep leveling up Judy and Nick. At one point they both had to be at level 7 to advance the game and now the next task requires both Nick and Judy to be at level 8.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> I think it was just 2 of each. I am working on level 3 now and its 3 of each. Make sure you keep leveling up Judy and Nick. At one point they both had to be at level 7 to advance the game and now the next task requires both Nick and Judy to be at level 8.


Thanks!  I have nearly all characters ready to level up, but I'm going to need to build up my pawpsicles.


----------



## Jason_V

~AristoCat~ said:


> Haven't even gotten to him yet.



Ditto. I just welcomed Nick this morning.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

Jason_V said:


> Ditto. I just welcomed Nick this morning.


I hope to be getting him soon as Judy and Nick are talking about finding Bogo on a quest. I think after this quest it just might be welcome time.


----------



## mmmears

J24LM said:


> How is everyone doing with welcoming Chief Bogo? I got 12 shields and 9 ear hats. It's taking ages but no way near as bad as Donald or Elsa.



It's taking me a long time to get all the necessary stuff to welcome him.  Not a complaint, really, just commenting on it.  I'm just so much happier with this since it's not a timed event... I can be patient.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

hopemax said:


> As an early player, Pluto and Pluto's Dog House are cheap and help with magic collection and tasks.  Otherwise, try to keep a stash of gems for limited time events.  Lately, we've needed 180-200 gems for 1st character, 250 gems for 2nd character, 50 gems float 150? for special building (not sure because I don't usually have enough gems to afford the special building).  When you get farther into the game (way farther) Aurora's Spinning Wheel and Merryweather are also cheaper and useful.  Otherwise, it's about what characters you can't live without.  Rex, Maximus are generally considered more useful than Boo or Wall E.  But for those of us who aren't spending real money, by the time we collect enough gems to get a premium character, we've already collected all the tokens they drop.
> 
> As for parades, yes, they do drop gems, but not everyday.  In my IOS game I opened 4 parade spots, in my Windows game I only have 3.  I swear, I get more gems from only having 3 spots than 4 even though when the game was launched they said that longer parades have a better chance of items dropping (but maybe they meant tokens, and not gems).  I have 2 platforms for chest openings.  I do not buy chests, gems are far too precious.  But I have all the limited time characters, so that limits the usefulness of the special chests a lot too.



Thanks for all this info!  It sounds like characters and maybe some select attractions are the best use of my limited gem supply.  Is there a cheat sheet for what each character drops?  I can afford Pluto now, but I'm wondering if I'm at a point where the tokens he drops won't do me much.  In which case I may be better off trying to save for Rex instead (though maybe I'll be past needing him by the time I save that much too!).  If I could only afford the first character in a limited time event, is it even worth bothering?


----------



## ~AristoCat~

I just started welcoming Chief Bogo and I have 1 shield and 1 ears.


----------



## supernova

~AristoCat~ said:


> I just started welcoming Chief Bogo and I have 1 shield and 1 ears.


I was able to welcome him and then immediately bump him up to level 2.  Go for it!


----------



## ~AristoCat~

supernova said:


> I was able to welcome him and then immediately bump him up to level 2.  Go for it!


I am ready for the challenge.


----------



## SunDial

Did everyone get Flash?   Since it is not a timed event I decided to save the gems for the next timed event.   This is going to take quite a long time to get everyone to level 10.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

I splurged and got him and I usually don't buy them but I thought he'd help with getting Chief Bogo.


----------



## Jason_V

SunDial said:


> Did everyone get Flash?   Since it is not a timed event I decided to save the gems for the next timed event.   This is going to take quite a long time to get everyone to level 10.



Nope, I didn't. At some point I will, but I need to hoard gems right now for other gem characters or the next event. Just my luck, I'll use what I have and then need them for legendary chests or something like that.


----------



## Pheran

SunDial said:


> Did everyone get Flash?   Since it is not a timed event I decided to save the gems for the next timed event.   This is going to take quite a long time to get everyone to level 10.



I didn't bother since I wasn't interested in Flash and there's no real benefit since there's no time limit.


----------



## Pheran

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Spending gems tips and strategies wanted!
> 
> So I just started playing this game about 10 days ago, and am addicted!!  I have no intentions of spending any real money, which limits my level of incoming gems.  However, through all the leveling up of myself and characters, I've managed to accumulate enough gems to finally consider spending some.  What recommendations do folks have on where to spend my gems to make them count the most?  Floats, more parade spots, specific gem only characters, specific gem only attractions, additional chest opening location, etc.
> 
> Also, is it just me or do parades seem to never drop gems?!  I even opened up a second parade float spot early on in hopes of upping my chances of gems...



The first 4 things I would get are 2nd parade float (you did this already), 2nd chest pedestal, Pluto, and Pluto's House.  Parades do drop gems but it's rare, so just keep running them.


----------



## Pheran

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Thanks for all this info!  It sounds like characters and maybe some select attractions are the best use of my limited gem supply.  Is there a cheat sheet for what each character drops?  I can afford Pluto now, but I'm wondering if I'm at a point where the tokens he drops won't do me much.  In which case I may be better off trying to save for Rex instead (though maybe I'll be past needing him by the time I save that much too!).  If I could only afford the first character in a limited time event, is it even worth bothering?



All the character info is on the DMK wiki.  If you've only been playing for 10 days you're not even close to being too far for Pluto.  He's probably the single most useful premium character in the entire game, and he has tasks for characters that appear much later (Daisy, Minnie, Donald).  Plus he has a 60-second happiness task.

Don't worry about limited-time events right now, you're not far enough along for that stuff to matter, and we have no idea what's coming up, if anything.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I have Nick and Judy at level 8, Flash at 7 and Bogo at 4. After completing tasks that required Nick and Judy to be at level 8, the game has not advanced. I did notice that Nick, Judy and Bogo all have a "build race track" task as their next thing in the list. I am wondering if I am at a point that I can not advance the game unless I get the racetrack? If this is the case that's kinda sad that the only way to advance the game is by luck of the draw with a platinum chest.


----------



## xthebowdenx

MickeySkywalker said:


> I have Nick and Judy at level 8, Flash at 7 and Bogo at 4. After completing tasks that required Nick and Judy to be at level 8, the game has not advanced. I did notice that Nick, Judy and Bogo all have a "build race track" task as their next thing in the list. I am wondering if I am at a point that I can not advance the game unless I get the racetrack? If this is the case that's kinda sad that the only way to advance the game is by luck of the draw with a platinum chest.


I'm closing in on that point also. After burning through several chests bought from Merlin, I'm still without the race track.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> I have Nick and Judy at level 8, Flash at 7 and Bogo at 4. After completing tasks that required Nick and Judy to be at level 8, the game has not advanced. I did notice that Nick, Judy and Bogo all have a "build race track" task as their next thing in the list. I am wondering if I am at a point that I can not advance the game unless I get the racetrack? If this is the case that's kinda sad that the only way to advance the game is by luck of the draw with a platinum chest.





xthebowdenx said:


> I'm closing in on that point also. After burning through several chests bought from Merlin, I'm still without the race track.


Not sure if you two are overthinking this?  I don't think you have to already "have" the race track in order to build it.  We didn't have the police station or doughnut shop but we were able to build them both.  Hell, we never had any of the buildings for the entire game yet we built every one of them.  Unless I'm missing something, why would this one be any different?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> Not sure if you two are overthinking this?  I don't think you have to already "have" the race track in order to build it.  We didn't have the police station or doughnut shop but we were able to build them both.  Hell, we never had any of the buildings for the entire game yet we built every one of them.  Unless I'm missing something, why would this one be any different?


The buildings are usually in the shop but as of right now the only way to get the racetrack is through a platinum chest. I hope this changes and we are able to build it without having to get it through a chest. My point was "IF" you have to have the racetrack to advance the game and the only way to get the racetrack is by luck of the chest then that would be kinda crappy.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Not sure if you two are overthinking this?  I don't think you have to already "have" the race track in order to build it.  We didn't have the police station or doughnut shop but we were able to build them both.  Hell, we never had any of the buildings for the entire game yet we built every one of them.  Unless I'm missing something, why would this one be any different?



There are other quests for other characters that require a specific building.  For example, Be Our Guest Restaurant. There are Beauty and the Beast characters that have a task that requires that specific building.  But if you did not purchase it during the event, you are out of luck until it is offered again.  It was not required to complete the main storyline for Beauty and the Beast.  There are some attractions that are required to progress the main story line.  For example, I think princess fairy tale hall is one of them, that the game pretty much stops until you build it.  The race track opens up different side tasks but is not required for the main story line of finding and welcoming Bogo.  (At least as far as I have played the Zootopia expansion.)



MickeySkywalker said:


> The buildings are usually in the shop but as of right now the only way to get the racetrack is through a platinum chest. I hope this changes and we are able to build it without having to get it through a chest. My point was "IF" you have to have the racetrack to advance the game and the only way to get the racetrack is by luck of the chest then that would be kinda crappy.



The only way to advance the game when the chests came out was for Prince Charmings glove, which was either a silver or gold chest and had a horrible drop rate.  Now the drop rate from his glove during normal game play is much much better so people aren't stuck there for a long time.


----------



## Lady Libra

MickeySkywalker said:


> I have Nick and Judy at level 8, Flash at 7 and Bogo at 4. After completing tasks that required Nick and Judy to be at level 8, the game has not advanced.



That's because you've reached the end of that storyline ;
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Back_to_Work!!!


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> The buildings are usually in the shop but as of right now the only way to get the racetrack is through a platinum chest. I hope this changes and we are able to build it without having to get it through a chest. My point was "IF" you have to have the racetrack to advance the game and the only way to get the racetrack is by luck of the chest then that would be kinda crappy.


I wasn't sure if the race track would be available as part of the main story line.  I remember when they were trying to make people pay for it, which was a joke.  Perhaps it was just a way to help people get pawpsicles early until the building became available to everyone.  I got mine through a chest, so I'm fine when I get to that point, but I can't see these Gameloft interns leaving people hanging.  Other events had blue and yellow tasks, yellows moved the main story line along and the blues were just side tasks.  Everything has been yellow so far, so hopefully players don't get stalled when they get to this task?


----------



## Allison

MickeySkywalker said:


> My point was "IF" you have to have the racetrack to advance the game and the only way to get the racetrack is by luck of the chest then that would be kinda crappy.



I guess I don't see it that way (just my opinion).  If that is a game feature, then just go with it and eventually you will get it and can advance.  It's funny that I see some people are in such a hurry to get through a facet of the game, but as others can tell you, when you do, there is really nothing more to do.  So, why be in a rush?  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Lady Libra

supernova said:


> Other events had blue and yellow tasks, yellows moved the main story line along and the blues were just side tasks.  Everything has been yellow so far, so hopefully players don't get stalled when they get to this task?



I don't think people will get that "task". From what I can find looking at the wiki, it isn't related to the story-line nor does it have any side tasks. Though it does have an activity with Judy for Nick's Tie Token.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Lady Libra said:


> That's because you've reached the end of that storyline ;
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Back_to_Work!!!


Guess that explains why nothing else is happening. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mmmears

Allison said:


> It's funny that I see some people are in such a hurry to get through a facet of the game, but as others can tell you, when you do, there is really nothing more to do.  So, why be in a rush?  Just my thoughts.



I totally agree.  I'm enjoying not having to race through this one.  And the game isn't nearly as much fun when I'm all caught up and have nothing left to do.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Lady Libra said:


> That's because you've reached the end of that storyline ;
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Back_to_Work!!!


I just got Bogo to level 5 and then he had another task. Send Bogo to Little Rodentia for donuts. Donut day is a 16 hour task.


----------



## Lady Libra

MickeySkywalker said:


> I just got Bogo to level 5 and then he had another task. Send Bogo to Little Rodentia for donuts. Donut day is a 16 hour task.



Oh, cool, so there's more content, that's good to know. Kinda weird the wiki doesn't list it, though. Thinking about it, it would actually be nice if the game told you when a story-line is over (whether it be a main story-line or a side-quests one). That's something The Simpsons Tapped Out does and I find it quite helpful.


----------



## figment_jii

I finally have enough elixir to buy one of the attractions in Merlin's shop!  I can't decide between whether to get Jumpin Jellyfish or the Golden Zephyr attractions.  From what I can tell, Jumpin Jellyfish can help when they do the Striking Gold mini-events, but other than that, there really isn't any reason to get one over the other.  Which attraction did other folks get first?


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> I finally have enough elixir to buy one of the attractions in Merlin's shop!  I can't decide between whether to get Jumpin Jellyfish or the Golden Zephyr attractions.  From what I can tell, Jumpin Jellyfish can help when they do the Striking Gold mini-events, but other than that, there really isn't any reason to get one over the other.  Which attraction did other folks get first?


I have enough elixirs to get both.  Trouble is I haven't bothered with either yet.  I keep thinking that, once I blow these out on one of these seemingly random attractions, they will go ahead and add something worthwhile.  Just like Tower of Terror was only available through the platinum chests, I don't want them to add something cool to Merlin's shop and I'm out of benches.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Pheran said:


> All the character info is on the DMK wiki.  If you've only been playing for 10 days you're not even close to being too far for Pluto.  He's probably the single most useful premium character in the entire game, and he has tasks for characters that appear much later (Daisy, Minnie, Donald).  Plus he has a 60-second happiness task.
> 
> Don't worry about limited-time events right now, you're not far enough along for that stuff to matter, and we have no idea what's coming up, if anything.



Thanks for the link and advice!  I finally spent my gems on Pluto today after looking through the wiki at all the character info (haven't decided if I'm going to get pluto's house next or open the 2nd chest pedestal as I can't afford both right now).  I'm now 17 days in, even more hooked than before, and working on collecting all my goodies to welcome Daisy, Mike, and Ms Swann.  Just opened space mountain today, Cinderella is about 30 minutes from being welcomed, I finally maxed out Mickey yesterday, and I have 6 characters ready for leveling up again...

Is there a help group to get me over my addiction?? LOL


----------



## Melissamal14

Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone else is having trouble with videos? I keep trying to watch the ads to earn my extra gems for the day and I keep getting an error that videos are unavailable right now. Anyone else getting this or know what I should do? Thanks


----------



## pooh'smate

Melissamal14 said:


> Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone else is having trouble with videos? I keep trying to watch the ads to earn my extra gems for the day and I keep getting an error that videos are unavailable right now. Anyone else getting this or know what I should do? Thanks



Mine have been like that off and on today.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Melissamal14 said:


> Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone else is having trouble with videos? I keep trying to watch the ads to earn my extra gems for the day and I keep getting an error that videos are unavailable right now. Anyone else getting this or know what I should do? Thanks



I've had the same error message for the past 24 hours. I just tried now, and I was able to watch my two ads for gems. I find about every month or so there is a day when the ads are not available, but then by the next day it's back to working. It's frustrating to miss out on those two gems, but I just write it off as a glitch and wait for it to sort itself out.


----------



## Aces86

Way behind all you guys... started this game not long ago (wasn't super far - had just welcomed sully) then had to start all over. Just welcomed Buzz not long ago. But I got the zootopia racetrack thru a platinum chest I found yesterday. Pretty excited about that after reading thru these posts.


----------



## Quellman

Aces86 said:


> Way behind all you guys... started this game not long ago (wasn't super far - had just welcomed sully) then had to start all over. Just welcomed Buzz not long ago. But I got the zootopia racetrack thru a platinum chest I found yesterday. Pretty excited about that after reading thru these posts.


Great job on the race track! I still haven't gotten it and it seems like many others have not either.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

I finally welcomed Chief Bogo and immediately leveled him to Level 2. I still haven't even gotten a Platinum Chest since this Zootopia thing started so I don't even have the Racetrack. I have Judy at Level 7, Nick Wilde at Level 6, and Flash at Level 4.


----------



## supernova

~AristoCat~ said:


> I finally welcomed Chief Bogo and immediately leveled him to Level 2. I still haven't even gotten a Platinum Chest since this Zootopia thing started so I don't even have the Racetrack. I have Judy at Level 7, Nick Wilde at Level 6, and Flash at Level 4.


Sounds like you're doing pretty well, then!


----------



## ~AristoCat~

supernova said:


> Sounds like you're doing pretty well, then!


Doing pretty well. I'm going to WDW in just over a week so the time on Kingdoms will go down a lot during those 2 weeks while I'm actually at the real Kingdom.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Whose castle/cottage is that supposed to be in the back darkened area of fantasyland?


----------



## supernova

~AristoCat~ said:


> Doing pretty well. I'm going to WDW in just over a week so the time on Kingdoms will go down a lot during those 2 weeks while I'm actually at the real Kingdom.


Have fun!  I won't be back to WDW until later this year


----------



## DoreyAdore

figment_jii said:


> I finally have enough elixir to buy one of the attractions in Merlin's shop!  I can't decide between whether to get Jumpin Jellyfish or the Golden Zephyr attractions.  From what I can tell, Jumpin Jellyfish can help when they do the Striking Gold mini-events, but other than that, there really isn't any reason to get one over the other.  Which attraction did other folks get first?


I have both. The Golden Zephyr is pretty but basically offers nothing except magic.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

supernova said:


> Have fun!  I won't be back to WDW until later this year


It will come up quick.


----------



## Kat2165

Finally got a platinum chest after seriously weeks without finding any and it only had magic and happiness in it, no items. Smh, this game is so frustrating sometimes lol!


----------



## Pheran

Gold trophy event - 5 days

Trophies
5 - 5 happiness, 750 magic
25 - bronze chest
55 - silver chest
95 - 10 happiness, 10 gems

Leaderboard
1-5 - smoothie shop
6-50 - gold chest
51-300 - silver chest
301-1200 - bronze chest
1201-3000 - 1000 magic

At least there's a gem reward this time.


----------



## SunDial

It will take no time to get to 95.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Some thoughts I have unrelated to either the event or Zootopia...

1. I would like to see a different interface with the character book, because scrolling all the way down to get to characters I would like to level up is getting slightly more inconvenient every time we add new movies. 
2. I wish we had more access to event characters. I missed almost all of the Mulan event, and didn't get started on BatB until a few days late, and was 14 hours away from being able to welcome belle. (Also, not sure if I got anything for all those token she or if they'll be lost... I noticed when I Mushu via chest after the event I still had the tokens I had previously gathered for those characters... gongs I thing?)
3. I wish we could zoom out of our map just a teensy bit more? It's hard to see everything and what is where when I want to. 
4. I know this is a tough one, but I wish we could have better integrated special characters. I want some new side quests for the Incredibles or Frozen or something. They clearly weren't included in the main storyline and now are just more characters to tap through on task assigning. 

What are some changes or feedback you'd like to see?


----------



## ~AristoCat~

Hearing rumors that the next even will be The Lion King and this will fall while I be in WDW. I leave for WDW in 8 Days. Has anyone else heard this rumor?


----------



## J24LM

~AristoCat~ said:


> Hearing rumors that the next even will be The Lion King and this will fall while I be in WDW. I leave for WDW in 8 Days. Has anyone else heard this rumor?


Haven't heard that. Where did you hear it? That would be so cool though. Love lion king.


----------



## ~AristoCat~

J24LM said:


> Haven't heard that. Where did you hear it? That would be so cool though. Love lion king.


A friend of mine who plays the game is on a Facebook Disney Kingdoms Group and they mentioned it.


----------



## Mattimation

I haven't heard anything, and there doesn't seem to be anything on the Gameloft forums (which seem to find stuff like this out sooner than other outlets, but maybe that's changed), but that would be interesting since there was a glitch in the game a long time ago that revealed the Boss fight to unlock Frontierland would be Scar. That may have been just a placeholder, and they've fixed the glitch that revealed that, but perhaps this is a sign that Adventureland is finally opening up.

That's probably too hopeful though, and the next update will just be a handful of new characters who don't move much along, which I'm all for if it keeps me busy another month. It's been nice to be a few weeks into the Zootopia update and still actually have stuff to do.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Is anyone else have trouble levelling up Nick? I finally welcomed him and levelled him up immediately. However that was five days ago and the hat drop is so bad for him now. I send the characters out 3 times a day and I still need one? I had a better drop rate when I was trying to welcome him and I'm still at 99% happiness.


----------



## MrsPottts

Just wondering, do the gem sales (by which I mean buildings being "on sale" for less gems, not buying gems with cash) happen often? I have enough to buy wall-e's house but wondering if I should wait a while


----------



## Windwaker4444

MrsPottts said:


> Just wondering, do the gem sales (by which I mean buildings being "on sale" for less gems, not buying gems with cash) happen often? I have enough to buy wall-e's house but wondering if I should wait a while


I usually wait for the sale.  I think I bought my last missing attractions at 40% off.


----------



## MrsPottts

Windwaker4444 said:


> I usually wait for the sale.  I think I bought my last missing attractions at 40% off.


Thanks  do you know if the sales happen often?


----------



## Windwaker4444

MrsPottts said:


> Thanks  do you know if the sales happen often?


Don't quote me on this, but it seems like it happens every 3 to 4 months.  I'm hoping the Be Our Guest Restaurant is offered on the next sale.  I didn't have enough gems to buy it after getting the premium characters during BatB event.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Pheran said:


> Leaderboard
> 1-5 - smoothie shop
> 6-50 - gold chest
> 51-300 - silver chest
> 301-1200 - bronze chest
> 1201-3000 - 1000 magic



Its weird to me that repeatedly the second tier seems far more appealing than the top one, for all but people who've maxed out on most of the attractions. Even getting anything besides magic out of the gold chest seems to be an advantage over the smoothie shop, due to swapping out decorations for elixirs

Also relieved Zootopia isnt an event and I dont feel pressure to burn the gems I've hoarded on Flash and just get the other characters leveled up through grind.


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Everyone is on Zootopia here while I'm on day 3 trying to collect items to welcome Flyn


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

So I gave in and bought the incredibles chest special... I'm actually happy I did. Violet has more quest, plus I got 2 incredibles attraction. I also got Dash & the bad guy( sorry can't remember his name) and Frozone has more quest to earn his ice skates. 
Now I'm hoping there's a special for Maximus from Tangle, cause I'm not spending 450 jems on him.


----------



## MrsPottts

Windwaker4444 said:


> Don't quote me on this, but it seems like it happens every 3 to 4 months.  I'm hoping the Be Our Guest Restaurant is offered on the next sale.  I didn't have enough gems to buy it after getting the premium characters during BatB event.


Thanks, I'll have to work on my patience haha


----------



## Quellman

I think the new event will be cars.  There was a link on te Cars 3 page about check out Cars in these apps.... and Kingdoms was one of them.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Quellman said:


> I think the new event will be cars.  There was a link on te Cars 3 page about check out Cars in these apps.... and Kingdoms was one of them.


I saw that too!


----------



## Terry851

[Edit:  Gameloft Support came through!  After sending me an acknowledgement note, I checked a few minutes later and I can see the Leaderboard data!  Dropped a few positions, but at least I know where I stand!  Thanks Gameloft Support!!]

Any one experience this problem re: Leaderboards?  About 3 days ago I was able to see the Statue Mini-Event Leaderboard - my position and others.  Since that time, I no longer see the populated Leaderboard screen - it's empty of user data.  My Statue count is correct, and it increments properly when I get a statue, however when I click on the Leaderboard link, I receive a un-populated Leaderboard screen.  I've received all of the milestone awards, so it's only the final game award that I'm interested in.

I've tried the following:  Turning wifi on/off (did this multiple times), shut down and restart the game (multiple times), shut down and restart my iPhone 5s (multiple times), submitted a ticket using the app on the phone (no response yet), no updates found for the app on the app store.

I would appreciate any tips from the experience folk on this board.

Thanks!


----------



## empresslilly

Quellman said:


> I think the new event will be cars.  There was a link on te Cars 3 page about check out Cars in these apps.... and Kingdoms was one of them.


I sure hope not.  That last thing I want to see is a bunch of cars driving around my park mowing down the little kids.


----------



## Quellman

empresslilly said:


> I sure hope not.  That last thing I want to see is a bunch of cars driving around my park mowing down the little kids.


Just think of them as 'scooters'


----------



## Mattimation

empresslilly said:


> I sure hope not.  That last thing I want to see is a bunch of cars driving around my park mowing down the little kids.



Same - but, if it is an event, at least we can skip it! Yeah, the game will get really boring if we refuse to participate, but I'd rather be bored for a month than have Cars driving around my park.


----------



## supernova

empresslilly said:


> I sure hope not.  That last thing I want to see is a bunch of cars driving around my park mowing down the little kids.


Yes!  THAT is what this game is missing.  Bring on the mayhem!!


----------



## Sazzafraz

supernova said:


> Yes!  THAT is what this game is missing.  Bring on the mayhem!!


I've seen a few kids get magically absorbed underneath a parade float.


----------



## Aces86

Stormie_Sikb said:


> Everyone is on Zootopia here while I'm on day 3 trying to collect items to welcome Flyn



lol don't worry, I had just welcomed sully but had to start the game over. Currently trying to upgrade buzz to level 3 and welcome Cinderella


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Aces86 said:


> lol don't worry, I had just welcomed sully but had to start the game over. Currently trying to upgrade buzz to level 3 and welcome Cinderella


AHhh a fellow way behind everyone else! Hello my friend! I finally got Flynn!


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

I just saw on FB they have announce Beauty & The Beast legendary chest limited time starting tomorrow.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Stormie_Sikb said:


> I just saw on FB they have announce Beauty & The Beast legendary chest limited time starting tomorrow.


I might use some of my stored up gems if I can get the Be Our Guest Restaurant.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mattimation said:


> Same - but, if it is an event, at least we can skip it! Yeah, the game will get really boring if we refuse to participate, but I'd rather be bored for a month than have Cars driving around my park.


After laughing about the idea of Cars running a muck in my kingdom, it dawns on me how strange that really would be to see them roaming around.  I don't think I like it.  There are so many other characters they could use that won't make speed bumps of the poor little children.  I vote for keeping Cars in the parking lot.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Its weird to me that repeatedly the second tier seems far more appealing than the top one, for all but people who've maxed out on most of the attractions. Even getting anything besides magic out of the gold chest seems to be an advantage over the smoothie shop, due to swapping out decorations for elixirs.



Agree.  I have been fighting to stay in the top 50 (always drop to 54, then back up to 47, etc).  I just checked the possible rewards in the gold chest, and the top prize is a carrot shop, which I already have.  So I'm just letting this one go rather than keep battling it out.  Waste of time.


----------



## Mattimation

Windwaker4444 said:


> After laughing about the idea of Cars running a muck in my kingdom, it dawns on me how strange that really would be to see them roaming around.  I don't think I like it.  There are so many other characters they could use that won't make speed bumps of the poor little children.  I vote for keeping Cars in the parking lot.



They would have to be so big to be "realistic!" I can't imagine they wouldn't just drive through all of the characters, guests, and rides since we have to pack everything together so tightly now. I know this already happens with all the other characters, but giant cars phasing through their surroundings would be GLARING. I know Cars is popular, especially among boys aged 6-10 which is probably a big segment of this games target audience, but I feel like them being added would kind of drag the whole game down. But, like I said before, if it's an event then I don't have to participate.


----------



## Jason_V

Stormie_Sikb said:


> I just saw on FB they have announce Beauty & The Beast legendary chest limited time starting tomorrow.



All I need is Chip...hopefully that will drop in the first one or two chests later today.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> They would have to be so big to be "realistic!" I can't imagine they wouldn't just drive through all of the characters, guests, and rides since we have to pack everything together so tightly now. I know this already happens with all the other characters, but giant cars phasing through their surroundings would be GLARING. I know Cars is popular, especially among boys aged 6-10 which is probably a big segment of this games target audience, but I feel like them being added would kind of drag the whole game down. But, like I said before, if it's an event then I don't have to participate.


You can skip participating in the event.  I'm just wondering if any of those event characters will prove useful later on in gathering tokens for upcoming non-Cars characters.


----------



## figment_jii

Mattimation said:


> They would have to be so big to be "realistic!" I can't imagine they wouldn't just drive through all of the characters, guests, and rides since we have to pack everything together so tightly now.


I don't think they'd be "realistic" in size.  After all, Chip and Dale are the same size as all of the other characters, which means they're either really big or everything else is very small in comparison.    I personally don't have any aversion to seeing Cars added to the game, but I do think it would be nice if they added something that goes with the back half of FL that is still locked!


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> You can skip participating in the event.  I'm just wondering if any of those event characters will prove useful later on in gathering tokens for upcoming non-Cars characters.



Oh I'm sure they would be, though I've noticed the BatB and Frozen characters do absolutely nothing for Zootopia characters. At least Mulan and Shang have one Nick-tie-wielding quest. I know Frozen characters were useful for Chip & Dale though.

Personally, and I realize I'm probably alone in this, Cars would be a nail in the coffin for me. Not the last nail, certainly, but it would be a sign for me to begin stepping away. It's been a fun game, but unless a big update with characters I personally love (and I know that's different for everyone) or Adventureland comes along, my time would probably be coming to an end. I'm sure with every update or event like this potential Cars one Gameloft gains a lot of players, but probably lose a few as well who just don't care for or actively dislike the content they're introducing.


----------



## figment_jii

Mattimation said:


> Oh I'm sure they would be, though I've noticed the BatB and Frozen characters do absolutely nothing for Zootopia characters. At least Mulan and Shang have one Nick-tie-wielding quest. I know Frozen characters were useful for Chip & Dale though.


Beauty and the Beast have a 8 hour task that can yield Chief Bogo's Badge.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Personally, and I realize I'm probably alone in this, Cars would be a nail in the coffin for me. Not the last nail, certainly, but it would be a sign for me to begin stepping away. It's been a fun game, but unless a big update with characters I personally love (and I know that's different for everyone) or Adventureland comes along, my time would probably be coming to an end. I'm sure with every update or event like this potential Cars one Gameloft gains a lot of players, but probably lose a few as well who just don't care for or actively dislike the content they're introducing.


I haven't seen Frozen or Zootopia (zero interest in either), but it hasn't stopped me from playing the game


----------



## Aces86

I just spent $20 on the legendary chests for beauty and the beast. Dang it. I try not to spend money but besides lion king that's my fav Disney movie! Lol Got beasts castle, belles house, Gastons tavern, float, patisserie, beast, and cogsworth.


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Aces86 said:


> I just spent $20 on the legendary chests for beauty and the beast. Dang it. I try not to spend money but besides lion king that's my fav Disney movie! Lol Got beasts castle, belles house, Gastons tavern, float, patisserie, beast, and cogsworth.


I spent $9.99 and got Beast Castle, Gaston Pub, Be our guest Restaurant, the croissant consessions, Clockwork & the float. I'm feeling pretty happy! lol I love the Princess stories.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Stormie_Sikb said:


> AHhh a fellow way behind everyone else! Hello my friend! I finally got Flynn!



Fellow newbie here.  Day 23 and I'm working on welcoming Sully and Elizabeth Swann.  I was mainly focused on the striking gold event the last several days, so welcoming these two has taken longer than it should have, plus my other quests have mainly gone untouched too.  Time to catch up on lost time and get my long list of quests completed!  Also need to figure out what I'm saving my gems for next...


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Fellow newbie here.  Day 23 and I'm working on welcoming Sully and Elizabeth Swann.  I was mainly focused on the striking gold event the last several days, so welcoming these two has taken longer than it should have, plus my other quests have mainly gone untouched too.  Time to catch up on lost time and get my long list of quests completed!  Also need to figure out what I'm saving my gems for next...


That's awesome! I usually use my gems for attraction that's attached to the characters I'm collecting for. Like for Pirates of Caribbean I got the Kraken.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Stormie_Sikb said:


> That's awesome! I usually use my gems for attraction that's attached to the characters I'm collecting for. Like for Pirates of Caribbean I got the Kraken.



I'm gem poor since I'm not spending any real $, so don't have enough for any of the attractions at this time.  Only have about 60 gems - already bought Pluto, Pluto's house, second parade slot, and second chest pedestal.  I figure by the time I have enough gems for something saved up again I may be in a totally different part of the storyline, and want something different than what I want now anyway.  I think for now I'll just keep saving and start thinking about it more closely when I hit 150+ gems again.  Some of these premium characters are super expensive though!


----------



## Mayi

Aces86 said:


> I just spent $20 on the legendary chests for beauty and the beast. Dang it. I try not to spend money but besides lion king that's my fav Disney movie! Lol Got beasts castle, belles house, Gastons tavern, float, patisserie, beast, and cogsworth.




now just remember tu backup your game somehow, buddy. You certainly wouldn't like loosing those, I believe.


----------



## Aces86

Mayi said:


> now just remember tu backup your game somehow, buddy. You certainly wouldn't like loosing those, I believe.



Lol yes ! Good point!


----------



## MrsPottts

Mayi said:


> now just remember tu backup your game somehow, buddy. You certainly wouldn't like loosing those, I believe.


You just do that by connecting to Facebook/Game centre accounts, right?


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> I've seen a few kids get magically absorbed underneath a parade float.


Flash ended his task in the middle of the hub.  So I decided to start a parade and see what happened.  As the float neared Flash and I got ready to take a screenshot, he magically jumped twice, ending up just outside of the float path near the top of Main Street.  So at least the Gameloft interns thought that part through.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I got a Pawpsicle Cooler today from a chest. At least its different than the normal decorations. And I see there are some new concession stands in the chests as well.


----------



## Quellman

MickeySkywalker said:


> I got a Pawpsicle Cooler today from a chest. At least its different than the normal decorations. And I see there are some new concession stands in the chests as well.


Yea, I saw that 'America' one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> Oh I'm sure they would be, though I've noticed the BatB and Frozen characters do absolutely nothing for Zootopia characters. At least Mulan and Shang have one Nick-tie-wielding quest. I know Frozen characters were useful for Chip & Dale though.
> 
> Personally, and I realize I'm probably alone in this, Cars would be a nail in the coffin for me. Not the last nail, certainly, but it would be a sign for me to begin stepping away. It's been a fun game, but unless a big update with characters I personally love (and I know that's different for everyone) or *Adventureland comes along*, my time would probably be coming to an end. I'm sure with every update or event like this potential Cars one Gameloft gains a lot of players, but probably lose a few as well who just don't care for or actively dislike the content they're introducing.



I still enjoy playing the game - it's a good few minute break ... but I agree, I am ready for Adventureland to open.  I was hoping with the new Pirates movie out that would have happened and added to the Pirates quests (I assume there will be more since as of now they all max at level 6)


----------



## supernova

So I broke down and picked up the second of the attractions offered by Merlin.  I now have every single attraction crammed into my park, along with a bunch of concession stands.  Somehow, it all fits!  With lots of room to spare for additional concessions at some point.


----------



## Sazzafraz

supernova said:


> So I broke down and picked up the second of the attractions offered by Merlin.  I now have every single attraction crammed into my park, along with a bunch of concession stands.  Somehow, it all fits!  With lots of room to spare for additional concessions at some point.


Were you able to keep everything themed together or are there a few stragglers here and there? Also do you have room for all the decorations?


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> Were you able to keep everything themed together or are there a few stragglers here and there? Also do you have room for all the decorations?


Nope.  Crap is just packed in where ever it would fit.  I had to move a few attractions to be able to put everything out.  I'm not anal by nature, so having the Incredibles buildings with their purple bases set up in Fantasyland suits me just fine.  Actually, things sort of landed where they are now based on what land was opened at the time as part of the events.  My Zootopia is in the area the Gameloft interns opened for us in Tomorrowland.  So I've got more than just a few stragglers.  Which has no impact on the game anyway.  I have a few decorations up, but after playing this game for over a year, I've come to realize that decorations are meaningless and have zero impact on gameplay, either.  My happiness is always near 99%, and lifetime guest count is positively pointless to gameplay as well.  From day one, I never bothered to overthink things as far as what belonged where  

What I have come to realize is that, for the most part, attractions are exactly one extra row of squares bigger than their footprint requires.  This prevents us from packing things in better, and allowing us to maximize our land.  Still, it is apparently possible to get all of these buildings and concession stands into the existing area available to us.  At one point, I had to put away Tortuga Tavern, but then the little make-a-wish kids were searching for it.  So I had to swap that out for the giant Mulan temple.  Then I bought the Zephyr, which prompted me to figure out a way to take out the final building.  All good!!


----------



## pyork24

Lion King!


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

pyork24 said:


> Lion King!


Little Mermaid


----------



## Sazzafraz

It looks like the Lion


Stormie_Sikb said:


> Little Mermaid


looks like the Lion King, with the graphic that popped up, it was a jungle. Either a Lion King update or Adventureland opening up


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Sazzafraz said:


> It looks like the Lion
> 
> looks like the Lion King, with the graphic that popped up, it was a jungle.


Yes you're right! Sorry I was just sharing what I want next! Lol


----------



## maxsmom

Do we have any idea when this next event will be and if it's an addition or timed event. Thanks, I'm trying to figure out if I need to get my characters items all collected and stop leveling them up or not. I do need to strategically level b/c I only have 145 coins.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Stormie_Sikb said:


> Yes you're right! Sorry I was just sharing what I want next! Lol


Lol I'd think it would be fun for a little mermaid addition too


----------



## Mayi

MrsPottts said:


> You just do that by connecting to Facebook/Game centre accounts, right?


Yes! Either of those should work. I was just joking as he had already advanced in the game but then lose his tablet and is now starting over.


----------



## Mayi




----------



## KPach525

Am I the only one hoping it isn't The Lion King? I just can't picture those characters roaming around my park. I keep trying to think of other things adventure land related with the park expansion. 

However considering that today is also the anniversary of the Lion King release, it does make perfect sense with the timing of this tease...


----------



## bookgirl

Little Simba and Nala. ZaZu. Scar!  I just can't wait..........


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So happy to seeing them doing updates more frequently and very excited that it's the lion king. What sucks is I'm not finished with zootopia. I'm stuck on trying to welcome chief bogo but I only get one of his tokens every couple of days no matter how many times I send characters on missions for his pieces. I did buy about four of each from the magic cauldron, but I always keep one of each concession/decorations not knowing if I'll need them. Should I send these items to the cauldron or keep them? I have 6/15 badges and 4/15 ears hats


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> So happy to seeing them doing updates more frequently and very excited that it's the lion king. What sucks is I'm not finished with zootopia. I'm stuck on trying to welcome chief bogo but I only get one of his tokens every couple of days no matter how many times I send characters on missions for his pieces. I did buy about four of each from the magic cauldron, but I always keep one of each concession/decorations not knowing if I'll need them. Should I send these items to the cauldron or keep them? I have 6/15 badges and 4/15 ears hats


Depending on how much magic you have, that will help you to determine if you need your concession stands out.  The decorations are 1000% useless, so feel free to dump whichever ones you don't want into the cauldron.


----------



## Aces86

Looks like the lion king! My fav!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

What a rip.  Haven't had a platinum chest in almost 2 months, so i bought 2 chests with gems, hoping for the race track, or at least some concessions I don't have, and I got magic and happiness in both!  Not even a useful trade in bench or lamp post!


----------



## Acer

Rachel Snow White said:


> So happy to seeing them doing updates more frequently and very excited that it's the lion king. What sucks is I'm not finished with zootopia. I'm stuck on trying to welcome chief bogo but I only get one of his tokens every couple of days no matter how many times I send characters on missions for his pieces. I did buy about four of each from the magic cauldron, but I always keep one of each concession/decorations not knowing if I'll need them. Should I send these items to the cauldron or keep them? I have 6/15 badges and 4/15 ears hats


Lol, you are light years ahead of me. have every character, and I have been playing the zootopia update since it dropped. I have two hats. That's it. I send the rabbit and the fox out every 6 hrs. Since none of my characters get the other thing needed, I have to cross my fingers when my parade ends or chest.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

For those of you who have every character is it worth saving up your gems for the extra characters or attractions? Because it's so difficult for me to get gems and when I spend them on something I usually regret it and I don't want to spend real money.


----------



## lemonsbutera

hi guys im new to the game, so far i already got sully, but after the first quest that sully gave (the 1hour screaming quest) i have not received any monsters inc related quests! and i have yet to unlock pete too, even though i already done the "For Pete's Sake" quests until part 3. can someone tell me when will the quests come in?


----------



## PrincessP

lemonsbutera said:


> hi guys im new to the game, so far i already got sully, but after the first quest that sully gave (the 1hour screaming quest) i have not received any monsters inc related quests! and i have yet to unlock pete too, even though i already done the "For Pete's Sake" quests until part 3. can someone tell me when will the quests come in?




This link will help you know the progression. 

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough


----------



## PrincessP

Rachel Snow White said:


> For those of you who have every character is it worth saving up your gems for the extra characters or attractions? Because it's so difficult for me to get gems and when I spend them on something I usually regret it and I don't want to spend real money.



Just keep saving. Pluto is the most worthwhile gem purchase early on. After that, save gems for the timed events if you don't want to purchase items with real money during the timed events. It takes quite a while to build up a surplus.


----------



## lemonsbutera

PrincessP said:


> This link will help you know the progression.
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough



thankyou!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

PrincessP said:


> Just keep saving. Pluto is the most worthwhile gem purchase early on. After that, save gems for the timed events if you don't want to purchase items with real money during the timed events. It takes quite a while to build up a surplus.



Thanks, I already have Pluto and was thinking on getting merryweather but felt kinda uneasy about it.


----------



## maxsmom

So this may sound like a stupid question but how do you save your game? Thanks


----------



## Pheran

maxsmom said:


> So this may sound like a stupid question but how do you save your game? Thanks



There's no explicit way to do it, but if you've got it connected to your Facebook account it will automatically be backed up.


----------



## Pheran

Silver-Be-Ware silverware tapping event - 5 days

Totals Rewards
5 - bronze chest
30 - 10 happiness, 1500 magic
75 - silver chest
130 - gold chest

Leaderboard
1-10 - 25 gems
11-75 - gold chest
76-300 - silver chest
301-1200 - bronze chest
1201-3000 - 1000 magic

That's the most enticing leaderboard reward I've seen in a while, but I don't play often enough to make top 10 these days.


----------



## Mayi

lemonsbutera said:


> hi guys im new to the game, so far i already got sully, but after the first quest that sully gave (the 1hour screaming quest) i have not received any monsters inc related quests! and i have yet to unlock pete too, even though i already done the "For Pete's Sake" quests until part 3. can someone tell me when will the quests come in?



Also just focus on doing the top task on your missions, sometimes finishing a certain character task leads to unlocking one from a totally different character or collection. You can try leveling up characters, that can give you new tasks too.


----------



## Mayi

Pheran said:


> Silver-Be-Ware silverware tapping event - 5 days
> 
> Totals Rewards
> 5 - bronze chest
> 30 - 10 happiness, 1500 magic
> 75 - silver chest
> 130 - gold chest
> 
> Leaderboard
> 1-10 - 25 gems
> 11-75 - gold chest
> 76-300 - silver chest
> 301-1200 - bronze chest
> 1201-3000 - 1000 magic
> 
> That's the most enticing leaderboard reward I've seen in a while, but I don't play often enough to make top 10 these days.



do you happen to know the time between each? I think its 8 per time, right?


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Anyone else get a pop up word scrambler that said tweet the answer to Disney Magic Kingdoms


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Anyone know how to change their profile picture? Every time I click on the default image an error message pops up


----------



## Mayi

Rachel Snow White said:


> Anyone know how to change their profile picture? Every time I click on the default image an error message pops up


You have to post 10 messages first.


----------



## emilyhuff

I think the scramble word finder is "I laugh in the face of danger" which leads me to believe lion king is coming


----------



## Aces86

emilyhuff said:


> I think the scramble word finder is "I laugh in the face of danger" which leads me to believe lion king is coming


Yes I really hope it's not a timed thing


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally unlocked the Chief.  That took awhile but fun at my own pace.  Bring on Lion King!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Rachel Snow White said:


> Thanks, I already have Pluto and was thinking on getting merryweather but felt kinda uneasy about it.



Personally, I felt that Merryweather was worth it.  She was pretty helpful back when I was doing those Sleeping Beauty quests. IIRC she isn't too expensive, either (in terms of gems - I don't like to pay actual money for my characters).


----------



## Windwaker4444

Rachel Snow White said:


> Thanks, I already have Pluto and was thinking on getting merryweather but felt kinda uneasy about it.


You might want to wait to see when the Lion King event begins.  That way you can see how many gems you will need for the new premium characters that will help you progress in the event in case it is a timed event.  I'm holding on to mine just in case I need them.  I didn't have enough when the BatB event happened and I couldn't get the Be Our Guest Restaurant which you could only get by spending gems.


----------



## supernova

I guess I don't really pay this game an6 serious mind like other players seem to.  Am I wrong in remembering that the premium gem characters have only been useful as part of their own storylines?  For instance, Aurora, Philip, Flora, and Fauna all helped in Zootopia, but not Zootopia.  I can't recall if I've ever needed Rex or Boo to collect other event tokens.  Are they pretty much one-and-done characters?


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I guess I don't really pay this game an6 serious mind like other players seem to.  Am I wrong in remembering that the premium gem characters have only been useful as part of their own storylines?  For instance, Aurora, Philip, Flora, and Fauna all helped in Zootopia, but not Zootopia.  I can't recall if I've ever needed Rex or Boo to collect other event tokens.  Are they pretty much one-and-done characters?


"One-and-done.."  I like that.  I agree.  And it seems like every time I stockpile a decent amount of gems, another event happens and then I use them all.  At this rate, I may never have enough to buy any other premium character other than event characters.  Lucky I was able to get Pluto!


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Pheran said:


> There's no explicit way to do it, but if you've got it connected to your Facebook account it will automatically be backed up.



I don't have Facebook but I have deleted my game a few times, and it's always remembered me. Although it gets scary when they show you the opening movie though, as it looks like you'll hafta start back at the very beginning.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

emilyhuff said:


> I think the scramble word finder is "I laugh in the face of danger" which leads me to believe lion king is coming



I have been bombarded by so many in-game ads recently that I closed out of it without giving it a chance. I was like "tweet this to what? What on earth are you trying to sell me?!" But the design made me think Lion King. I came to the forum simply to find this out. Glad I only wasted 60 gems on a B&tB chest once. Crapery. Such a waste. But beats the 120 I blew on Frozen chests. Gonna need those gems for Lion King.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Windwaker4444 said:


> "One-and-done.."  I like that.  I agree.  And it seems like every time I stockpile a decent amount of gems, another event happens and then I use them all.  At this rate, I may never have enough to buy any other premium character other than event characters.  Lucky I was able to get Pluto!



I have never paid a cent on this game, and I have everyone that cost less than 400 gems. I will also buy one (not two) of the event characters. I wait for the buildings to go 50% off (not 30%) and almost have everything.

I watch every gem awarding ad available. I run my parade once a day which has a chance at gems. And I find that leveling up characters earns a bit, especially as they get higher. Although I'm starting to run out of characters.

Buying characters can be a little cheaper I find if they complete a collection. If you're awarded 25 gems for a complete set, that's like 25 gems off.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> I guess I don't really pay this game an6 serious mind like other players seem to.  Am I wrong in remembering that the premium gem characters have only been useful as part of their own storylines?  For instance, Aurora, Philip, Flora, and Fauna all helped in Zootopia, but not Zootopia.  I can't recall if I've ever needed Rex or Boo to collect other event tokens.  Are they pretty much one-and-done characters?


The gem characters outside of pluto alternate between utterly useless and helpful.  I have all of them.  They generally help with the character set they are from, and then the oldest ones have been helpful roughly every other timed event or character event.
Eve was really only helpful with Walle, one of the sleeping beauty characters, and now zootopia.
The problem most people have is that if you save and scrimp the gems (which is still a good idea), by the time you get around to buying that character, you usually don't need it to help collect tokens for the other characters in its story grouping, making it useless fairly quickly.  
Maximus was very helpful with Tangled and, I think for awhile, Donald hats before they swapped character tasks and times around.  I don't think I've used him for more than one character token since I maxed the Tangled set out, and that was likely for Frozen or Batb.
You have to evaluate where you are in the storyline to see how useful a character will be.  If you have maxed out Tangled, wait on Maximus, etc.
I purchased them in this order (pluto, rex, maximus, merriweather, eve) and used my saved up gems to purchase the timed event ones as the event was happening.


----------



## Wdw1015

Gameloft just posted they will do a livestream this Thursday for the next update. Really really hoping it's not an event! Have they done a livestream for just a regular update to the main storyline before? Seems like it's always been for an event. If it's for the main storyline, must be a big one to do a livestream.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Mayi said:


> You have to post 10 messages first.


Oh yay that was my tenth message!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

mmmears said:


> Personally, I felt that Merryweather was worth it.  She was pretty helpful back when I was doing those Sleeping Beauty quests. IIRC she isn't too expensive, either (in terms of gems - I don't like to pay actual money for my characters).


Well I am finished with my quests with all my basic storyline quests except zootopia didn't know if she would be useful for that or not. I hate that you have to buy one of the characters from each storyline. If only there was some way that you could earn them or win them in platinum chests that you find not buy. Like I absolutely quit leveling up eve because she doesn't do much of anything and all of her other quests require wall e or his house which both costs gems.


----------



## Aeriee

I've heard many rumblings that this will open up frontierland, whether this is true or not, does anyone think it's weirdness that the loin king could open frontierland? I live in orlando and visit WDW all the time and rafiki always meets in adventureland, and there is a game called sorcerers of the magic kingdom and scar is a villain in that game in adventureland. ALSO, I just think they fit better in adventureland since it's a jungle. Frontierland is country.. and lions aren't country lol. I'm hoping we finally get adventureland so I can finally put my pirates somewhere they belong too!


----------



## Pheran

I'm very skeptical of any new land.  If history is any indicator, they'll open up one of the locked areas behind Small World and that's it.


----------



## supernova

Aeriee said:


> I've heard many rumblings that this will open up frontierland, whether this is true or not, does anyone think it's weirdness that the loin king could open frontierland? I live in orlando and visit WDW all the time and rafiki always meets in adventureland, and there is a game called sorcerers of the magic kingdom and scar is a villain in that game in adventureland. ALSO, I just think they fit better in adventureland since it's a jungle. Frontierland is country.. and lions aren't country lol. I'm hoping we finally get adventureland so I can finally put my pirates somewhere they belong too!





Pheran said:


> I'm very skeptical of any new land.  If history is any indicator, they'll open up one of the locked areas behind Small World and that's it.


I personally don't see them expanding the existing game board until they unlock the rest of the three areas in Fantasyland.  They weren't too terribly concerned about giving us a Pirates event without Adventureland, so I wouldn't expect the Lion King bit to be what finally brings about the rest of the board.  Three lands left to be unlocked and midpoint in the year, I wouldn't look for Frontierland or Fantasyland until early 2018.  If that.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

PrincessS121212 said:


> You have to evaluate where you are in the storyline to see how useful a character will be.  If you have maxed out Tangled, wait on Maximus, etc.
> I purchased them in this order (pluto, rex, maximus, merriweather, eve) and used my saved up gems to purchase the timed event ones as the event was happening.



I noticed that when I first started the game (upon initial release) the ads for "buy X gems and get X character" bundles lined up perfectly with where I was in the storyline. Obvious this is on purpose. The goal is to sell, because they are a business, but I just thought that if anyone should ever buy a character with real money, it should be then. That way they get the full benefit of the storyline tasks, plus a little extra gems.

Otherwise, like you said, you end up with them being completely useless, as all the main quests and characters are finished


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> Well I am finished with my quests with all my basic storyline quests except zootopia didn't know if she would be useful for that or not. I hate that you have to buy one of the characters from each storyline. If only there was some way that you could earn them or win them in platinum chests that you find not buy. Like I absolutely quit leveling up eve because she doesn't do much of anything and all of her other quests require wall e or his house which both costs gems.


Is there a harm in leveling up EVE, though?  I realize that while she might not provide any real use with each new level, at least you can earn some extra gems for each stage.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Wdw1015 said:


> Gameloft just posted they will do a livestream this Thursday for the next update. Really really hoping it's not an event! Have they done a livestream for just a regular update to the main storyline before? Seems like it's always been for an event. If it's for the main storyline, must be a big one to do a livestream.



Seems like the solve the puzzle and then tweet or share (free social advertising) is always for events. I don't remember one for Zootopia, Chip and Dale, or others.


----------



## Pheran

Wdw1015 said:


> Gameloft just posted they will do a livestream this Thursday for the next update. Really really hoping it's not an event! Have they done a livestream for just a regular update to the main storyline before? Seems like it's always been for an event. If it's for the main storyline, must be a big one to do a livestream.



I virtually guarantee you that it's an event.  Events cause time pressure which motivates people to use gems which in turn motivates people to spend money on gems or premium character packs.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Aeriee said:


> I've heard many rumblings that this will open up frontierland, whether this is true or not, does anyone think it's weirdness that the loin king could open frontierland? I live in orlando and visit WDW all the time and rafiki always meets in adventureland, and there is a game called sorcerers of the magic kingdom and scar is a villain in that game in adventureland. ALSO, I just think they fit better in adventureland since it's a jungle. Frontierland is country.. and lions aren't country lol. I'm hoping we finally get adventureland so I can finally put my pirates somewhere they belong too!



First, you need to think of this park as Disneyland, instead of WDW. This game was designed to celebrate DL's 60th, just as Virtual Magic Kingdom (still a more superior game) was designed for the 50th. So going counter clockwise (something many guests do) you'd arrive in Frontierland on your way to Critter Country, which would make more sense. The first section/land, the one Tomorrowland should be, I'm guessing, is CA Adventure, given the coaster, so they just stuck it wherever, knowing they needed a place for toon town, and figured they could share.

Second, mountain lions. Grrr.

Third, if we imagine this to be WDW, Lion King had an awesome attraction in Fantasyland. Philharmagic is just a cheap filler when compared to what it replaced. So opening up more space in Fantasyland makes sense. 

Fourth, it's been over a year, and they haven't opened any of the new sections yet. VMK lasted 3 years before the shut it down, and despite being 100% free, not "freemium," they already had all of their lands opened by now.


----------



## lemonsbutera

does events cost a lot of gems? i spent like 120 gems for the incredibles chest and i only have like 60 left... if the lion king is an event do you think they will ask for a lot of gems?


----------



## 2010_Bride

lemonsbutera said:


> does events cost a lot of gems? i spent like 120 gems for the incredibles chest and i only have like 60 left... if the lion king is an event do you think they will ask for a lot of gems?



Keep on saving!! In the last event Mrs. Potts and Chip were 180 and 250 gems and the Be Our Guest Restaurant was 150 gems. The time limited premium characters used to be cheaper but each time Gameloft seems to raise the gem cost of premium characters...I'll leave it at that lol!


----------



## Pheran

lemonsbutera said:


> does events cost a lot of gems? i spent like 120 gems for the incredibles chest and i only have like 60 left... if the lion king is an event do you think they will ask for a lot of gems?



Nothing is forcing you to spend gems on an event.  However, gems allow you to obtain premium characters/buildings, which speed up your ability to get the items needed to welcome and level up characters.  This can sometimes make the difference between being able to finish the event in time (typically the last thing is welcoming the villain), or not getting that last character.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> I virtually guarantee you that it's an event.  Events cause time pressure which motivates people to use gems which in turn motivates people to spend money on gems or premium character packs.


Which, of course, is exactly what Gameloft wants.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Seems like the solve the puzzle and then tweet or share (free social advertising) is always for events. I don't remember one for Zootopia, Chip and Dale, or others.


Yeah, I'm with you.  I'm not about to go tweeting anything on Gameloft's behalf.  Creeps.


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> I virtually guarantee you that it's an event.  Events cause time pressure which motivates people to use gems which in turn motivates people to spend money on gems or premium character packs.



Sadly, I have to agree with you.  I am not a fan of timed events... it just makes for lots of boring down time when they are over.  And I don't like feeling like I have to play all the time or hurry up to finish.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mmmears said:


> Sadly, I have to agree with you.  I am not a fan of timed events... it just makes for lots of boring down time when they are over.  And I don't like feeling like I have to play all the time or hurry up to finish.



Yeah, I don't know how people here do it without paying actual cash. I will be on high alert when I know an event is coming. As soon as it does, I DL it the very second I'm connected to WiFi (wifi only updates seems to only happen when you leave the house, even if it's only been a few minutes) Then I play several times a day, rather than once a day. I don't set timers or lose sleep. Maybe that's what other people do. I buy one premium character with hopes of advancing. Even when events only came with one character, I still would never unlock the villain, despite defeating him. Seems like I need the parade float and other premium items just to have a chance. Just seems wrong that people will pay real money and still potentially have no chance of completing an event. Oh, and if you miss one day, just one, don't even bother!


----------



## PrincessS121212

UmmYeahOk said:


> Seems like the solve the puzzle and then tweet or share (free social advertising) is always for events. I don't remember one for Zootopia, Chip and Dale, or others.


As far as I can remember back from the start of the game, they have always done the livestream/social advertising for timed events.  
Chip and Dale didn't require one, as that was an actual update to the story (paltry as it was, at least it gave us something to do).  I believe it's roughly every other set of characters they release are timed events to give us time to breathe and catch up until the next one.

*Reminder for everyone*: Starting around now (1-2 weeks before the next timed event) if you have characters to level up, try to fill up all of their token requirements to get you to the next level, but DON'T level them up!!  This will give you a headstart on the event, as you won't be tying up characters you could be sending out for limited time character tokens on tokens you can work on after the event.  It will also keep those tokens from dropping into your chests, so you have a better chance of getting the tokens you want.  
If you have all of the tokens collected and still have a couple days before the event starts, level up a character or 2 with a low token requirement that you can fill back up in a day or so, OR level up a character from level 9 to 10.  This will require no more tokens, will give you extra gems, and in the past, level 10 characters have often had a task to get tokens for the event.
If you have a character you are trying to welcome, go ahead, as they might be helpful for the upcoming events.


----------



## blueelephant

How often do the silver-be-ware appear? Is it every two hours?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

blueelephant said:


> How often do the silver-be-ware appear? Is it every two hours?


Yes, 2 hours


----------



## bluekirty

mmmears said:


> Sadly, I have to agree with you.  I am not a fan of timed events... it just makes for lots of boring down time when they are over.  And I don't like feeling like I have to play all the time or hurry up to finish.


To me, I've been bored with the Zootopia update.  It's a nice update with some good characters, but I seem to only be excited during the events lately.  Still working on welcoming Chief Bogo, which is taking forever because I only go into the game about twice a day lately.  And the Lion King is my favorite Disney film, so I'm excited to welcome them in.  I haven't looked in these forums much since people were complaining about Cars running over people in the game, but I imagine now people are complaining about lions being loose in the kingdom.  We are a complain-y bunch here.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Getting chief bogo sucks! I have two ear hats and three badges left to go and most of the ones I have I got from the cauldron. I'm so sick of this!


----------



## KPach525

Wdw1015 said:


> Gameloft just posted they will do a livestream this Thursday for the next update. Really really hoping it's not an event! Have they done a livestream for just a regular update to the main storyline before? Seems like it's always been for an event. If it's for the main storyline, must be a big one to do a livestream.


I saw a screenshot posted in the comments of the chip & dale treehouse in Frontierland. If the rumors are true, that would support a livestream announcement for sure.  Not gonna lie, I'll be watching on my lunch


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone.  I won't be able to watch the livestream tomorrow. Will someone please post the info?  I'm hoping for some fun details and maybe some land if we are lucky.


----------



## Aces86

bluekirty said:


> To me, I've been bored with the Zootopia update.  It's a nice update with some good characters, but I seem to only be excited during the events lately.  Still working on welcoming Chief Bogo, which is taking forever because I only go into the game about twice a day lately.  And the Lion King is my favorite Disney film, so I'm excited to welcome them in.  I haven't looked in these forums much since people were complaining about Cars running over people in the game, but I imagine now people are complaining about lions being loose in the kingdom.  We are a complain-y bunch here.


 It's my favorite too! Just makes me sad it'll most likely be a timed event. I don't want to spend anymore real money on this game to get all the characters or buildings.


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone.  I won't be able to watch the livestream tomorrow. Will someone please post the info?  I'm hoping for some fun details and maybe some land if we are lucky.



Same! Hope someone posts it.


----------



## TAS257

KPach525 said:


> I saw a screenshot posted in the comments of the chip & dale treehouse in Frontierland. If the rumors are true, that would support a livestream announcement for sure.  Not gonna lie, I'll be watching on my lunch


Wow, can you provide a link?

I would love it if they were to open Frontier Land


----------



## KPach525

TAS257 said:


> Wow, can you provide a link?
> 
> I would love it if they were to open Frontier Land


----------



## Aeriee

Maybe they are doing a live event to announce the new land being opened? Or maybe it is a timed event but they are actually adding on to the main storyline as well so we will have more than 1 thing to work on at a time? Just trying to brainstorm here because that photo looks legit to me. Or maybe it's just me hoping!


----------



## maxsmom

Do we know when this update will be yet? Trying to decide if I should level anyone up. Thanks


----------



## Windwaker4444

Now my hopes are really up!!!  Thanks KPach for the link.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

maxsmom said:


> Do we know when this update will be yet? Trying to decide if I should level anyone up. Thanks


Events generally begin on a Thursday so, assuming it will be an event, my guess is it will start next Thursday.


----------



## TAS257

The photo looks legit. I really can't wait for that livestream now . Thanks for kindly sharing KPach525.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*thats not the tree house, looks more like pride rock-y-ish to me, but def. looks legit! really wanted Adventureland but Frontierland works too!!*


----------



## KPach525

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *thats not the tree house, looks more like pride rock-y-ish to me, but def. looks legit! really wanted Adventureland but Frontierland works too!!*


Actually now that I look closer, it looks like Rafiki's tree!! That would make sense!
I'm betting it will be Simba, Nala, Rafiki and Scar, the premium characters will be Timon and Pumbaa.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Still trying to welcome Chief Bogo. Despite trying for 5 days, I only have 4 Hats and 5 Badges. I haven't bought Flash yet. Is he worth the gems? I have plenty of gems so I'll have enough for the new event when it begins.


----------



## figment_jii

Flash has a four hour activity that might drop Judy ears, Nick ears, or Chief Bogo's badges.  One other (60 min) tasks drops either Pawpsicles or carrot pens and can be a guest wish.  I found he was helpful for all of the Zootopia characters, but mostly because his tasks were shorter than the other characters (e.g., you could start Flash three times in the amount of time it takes Chip to explore Donald's boat).


----------



## Pheran

Showing a lot of random UI improvements right now, Lion King is confirmed as a timed event called Circle of Life.  Touting a "big surprise" at the end of the stream - new land?


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *thats not the tree house, looks more like pride rock-y-ish to me, but def. looks legit! really wanted Adventureland but Frontierland works too!!*


At this point, any expansion of this current game board will do.  Even though it's most likely only going to be one single patch of space.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> Showing a lot of random UI improvements right now, Lion King is confirmed.  Touting a "big surprise" at the end of the stream - new land?


Here's hoping...

A week or two ago now, my entire gameboard was unshaded, including the entire left side of the perimeter.  Did anyone else see this?  I took some screenshots but didn't get a chance to upload them here yet.  I tried putting a building into one of the three areas of Fantasyland that are still shadowed out, but the game wouldn't allow me to drop a building there.  So even though the area was unshaded, it still wasn't live.


----------



## Pheran

Premium characters are Zazu and Rafiki, at 180 and 275 gems respectively.


----------



## KPach525

Start with Pumbaa and Timon, then Simba and Nala. Scar is the villain. Zazu and Rafiki are premium characters, 180 and 275gems respectively


----------



## KPach525

also event will be 24 days long, confirmed verbally


----------



## KPach525

Ugh there is a snowgie type collection


----------



## KPach525

Bullseye from Toy Story added


----------



## KPach525

Just saw Bagheera!! So a jungle book addition too!


----------



## Pheran

New land is opening with new Toy Story characters - Bullseye and Alien (Alien is future).  These are not timed.

EDIT: Jungle Book is confirmed as well, non-timed.


----------



## KPach525

New land confirmed! Welcoming Bullseye to open, also added an Alien eventually in the storyline plus an update. (Permanent, not timed).

New land kicks off after defeating Mother Gothel. 

New story line is Jungle Book, also Mowgli. Starts after Zootopia is finished. (Assuming the land opens then too?


----------



## Pheran

Well, I'm happy to be wrong about no new land opening, that was more of an update than I expected.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

KPach525 said:


> Actually now that I look closer, it looks like Rafiki's tree!! That would make sense!
> I'm betting it will be Simba, Nala, Rafiki and Scar, the premium characters will be Timon and Pumbaa.



*officially its the Tree of Life, haha*


----------



## Aeriee

Best update yet! 2 pieces in Frontierland is opening!!!


----------



## 10CJ

Do we know when the event starts?


----------



## KPach525

Lion King starts July 6-31
40 quests, 11 buildings, 2 new tapper events.


----------



## KPach525

I didn't catch a date on when the update will be released, but obviously soon. 

Also, the new hard updates will make the Wiki obsolete! Haha love the status indicators being added to the task lists, and showing what action need done first (e.g. For Timon needing Scar welcomed and level 6 before task can be performed). WOW


----------



## Wdw1015

Darn these events! Will be on vacation during July so hoping will have enough time. But super excited about everything else!!


----------



## hopemax

After trying to do the last two timed events around my travels, I am happy this one squeezes in between.  While we are not technically going anywhere, this weekend is Comic Con here in Denver, so I won't be home much Fri-Sun.  Then I am off to WDW in mid-August.  This event will have just finished, so I shouldn't have to worry about a new even while I'm gone then.

Boo to 275 gems for Rafiki though.  Any timed premium buildings this time?  I have enough gems stocked up to get characters + float, but I am hoping to have something left over to eventually get another non-timed Premium character.  I wanted to buy Flash while he's useful but with this event starting up, that's out.


----------



## Quellman

Gem Cost is very reasonable for the premium characters in the lion king event.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

hopemax said:


> Then I am off to WDW in mid-August.



I was in WDW when Mulan hit. After spending all day at the parks I was too exhausted to spend any more time there digitally. When I finally got around to updating the game via hotel wifi I was a day behind.

But yeah, I know what everyone else is thinking. "Oh darn! You missed out on an entire day of virtual park gameplay on account of you actually being at the REAL park? My most sincere condolences, not!"


----------



## bluekirty

Wdw1015 said:


> Darn these events! Will be on vacation during July so hoping will have enough time. But super excited about everything else!!


I'll be camping the last week of July.  We have electricity, but no Internet.  I just hope whatever tasks are the last week won't require connection to the Internet (and that I'll have time to do check in on the game)


----------



## Jason_V

I'll be in Anaheim for a week of the event...don't much care. With my rechargeable solar battery and unlimited data plan, I'm gonna play in the queue's. 

When I'm not recording everything I can on the Go Pro...


----------



## supernova

I'll be abroad in Spain for the next to last week of July.  Not too terribly worried about internet access.


----------



## Jason_V

It's terrible...I now have Lion King music going through my head...


----------



## Wdw1015

I know the event starts on the 6th, so we know if that's when everything else is coming too? Or will that be earlier!


----------



## supernova

From the preview picture that was posted, figure that we aren't going to be seeing any actual expansion of the game board. Instead, the Gameloft interns will just be unlocking the three areas that are visible from the existing game.  Which is why we are getting Frontierland and not Adventureland.


----------



## Mayi

I'm so excited for this update, its also my first event so I'm a bit worried that I'll be needing characters that come in the main storyline after tangled, bc thats where I am at the moment. Was I the only one that was hoping Simba and Nala would be available as kids insted of adults? Anyway, it kind of compensates with the animation of them swimming as in can you feel the love tonight. It was awesome, loved it. Do you know how many gems the float should be?


----------



## mmmears

Happy to read that Jungle Book characters will be making an appearance.


----------



## Pheran

Jason_V said:


> It's terrible...I now have Lion King music going through my head...


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

So I'm fairly new to this game only 60 days in. This Lion King Timed Event, means we only have 25 days to play & collect characters, attractions for this? And unless they return it again like Beauty & Beast right now, we can't collect for it?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Stormie_Sikb said:


> So I'm fairly new to this game only 60 days in. This Lion King Timed Event, means we only have 25 days to play & collect characters, attractions for this? And unless they return it again like Beauty & Beast right now, we can't collect for it?


Pretty much yes.


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Windwaker4444 said:


> Pretty much yes.


Thank you


----------



## Aces86

Kinda disappointed this is a timed event. Will be on vaca for part of July but should still have wifi. I am glad they offer a cheap bundle like the zazu + float for 3.99. Figure this game gives me a bunch of entertainment so can spend a few bucks here and there. Just hate when I spend money on chests and get dumb decorations or something. Anyway, lion king is my fav movie so I'm pretty excited for it.


----------



## Quellman

Aces86 said:


> Kinda disappointed this is a timed event. Will be on vaca for part of July but should still have wifi. I am glad they offer a cheap bundle like the zazu + float for 3.99. Figure this game gives me a bunch of entertainment so can spend a few bucks here and there. Just hate when I spend money on chests and get dumb decorations or something. Anyway, lion king is my fav movie so I'm pretty excited for it.


You should only need data connection to place for the 'mini games' like the silverware one going on now.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Just saw Bagheera!! So a jungle book addition too!


Lion King AND Jungle Book... makes perfect sense to open Frontierland!  Oh, wait...


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> You should only need data connection to place for the 'mini games' like the silverware one going on now.


But they do usually introduce a special mini game during these timed events.  The silverware was introduced during the BatB event, and the firecrackers during Mulan.


----------



## Aces86

Quellman said:


> You should only need data connection to place for the 'mini games' like the silverware one going on now.



Yeah I just don't like using my data a lot lol


----------



## Quellman

Aces86 said:


> Yeah I just don't like using my data a lot lol






supernova said:


> But they do usually introduce a special mini game during these timed events.  The silverware was introduced during the BatB event, and the firecrackers during Mulan.


Yes, and you only need to be online once during the minigames to be registered for the game.  You'll get your reward the next time you connect to data.


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

So I bought another Beauty & Beast legendary chests and got Belle, Beast & Chip. The 1st purchase had gotten me Lumiere & Clockwork along with all the attractions & float. All in all I'm a happy camper. 
To be honest I don't mind small purchases, it is after all a business & they need money to run the game. So I think Lion King will be pretty cool too and I like how the amounts to spend seem to be smaller amounts.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> But they do usually introduce a special mini game during these timed events.  The silverware was introduced during the BatB event, and the firecrackers during Mulan.


They confirmed two new tappers for the lion king event, one is Hyenas the other likely bugs.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> They confirmed two new tappers for the lion king event, one is Hyenas the other likely bugs.


Ah, yes.  The beetle equivalent of spiders, undoubtedly


----------



## maxsmom

So I need help getting chief bogo. It says the only way to get the badge is througj Merlin and Flash. So who else do I need to level up to get them to help with this? Also for his ears it's the float, Merlin & Judy. Is that really it? Or do I need other characters leveled up? Thanks!


----------



## supernova

maxsmom said:


> So I need help getting chief bogo. It says the only way to get the badge is througj Merlin and Flash. So who else do I need to level up to get them to help with this? Also for his ears it's the float, Merlin & Judy. Is that really it? Or do I need other characters leveled up? Thanks!


Chip also gives badges.  For the hats, Jack&Sally, Judy&Nick, and Dale all give them. I'm actually maxed out on badges and working on the rest of the ear hats so I can't check it for you.  But I presume that you are getting your information by tapping on the badge icon and seeing what options are listed?


----------



## McCoy

maxsmom said:


> So I need help getting chief bogo. It says the only way to get the badge is througj Merlin and Flash. So who else do I need to level up to get them to help with this? Also for his ears it's the float, Merlin & Judy. Is that really it? Or do I need other characters leveled up? Thanks!


Chief's Badge:
- Merlin's Shop
- Aurora and Prince Phillip - Once Upon a Dream - 6hr
- Chip - Explore a Boat - 12hr
- Flash - Visit a Small Shop - 4hr
- Belle and Beast - Visiting Belle's House - 8hr

Ears Hat:
- Zootopia (parade)
- Merlin's Shop
- Zootopia Race Track (attraction)
- Jack and Sally - Keep an Eye on Jack - 8hr
- Dale - Sailing for Acorns - 12hr
- Judy and Nick - Grab a Small Snack - 6hr


----------



## maxsmom

Thanks! Looks like I have some characters to get leveled up. I don't have jack and sally. I wasn't playing the game then. 



supernova said:


> Chip also gives badges.  For the hats, Jack&Sally, Judy&Nick, and Dale all give them. I'm actually maxed out on badges and working on the rest of the ear hats so I can't check it for you.  But I presume that you are getting your information by tapping on the badge icon and seeing what options are listed?





McCoy said:


> Chief's Badge:
> - Merlin's Shop
> - Aurora and Prince Phillip - Once Upon a Dream - 6hr
> - Chip - Explore a Boat - 12hr
> - Flash - Visit a Small Shop - 4hr
> - Belle and Beast - Visiting Belle's House - 8hr
> 
> Ears Hat:
> - Zootopia (parade)
> - Merlin's Shop
> - Zootopia Race Track (attraction)
> - Jack and Sally - Keep an Eye on Jack - 8hr
> - Dale - Sailing for Acorns - 12hr
> - Judy and Nick - Grab a Small Snack - 6hr


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> Ah, yes.  The beetle equivalent of spiders, undoubtedly


 I'd rather have the beetles. [shudders at having to squish the spiders]  Why did it have to be spiders?
Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it only the floating clouds so far that have not made a reappearance for tapping mini events?  I remember seeing the crows, robots, clouds, firecrackers, spiders, and now silverware repeated.


----------



## lemonsbutera

does anyone have any tips to get more gems? i don't want to spend real money for the game but i really want to get zazu... i only have 81 gems now, and i really hope that i can get 180 gems before the event ends


----------



## Disney_Princess83

lemonsbutera said:


> does anyone have any tips to get more gems? i don't want to spend real money for the game but i really want to get zazu... i only have 81 gems now, and i really hope that i can get 180 gems before the event ends



Levelling up characters will give you gems. Watching the ads will also give you two gems a day (assuming you are an adult as I think they are locked for minors?) Those 2 gems a day adds up over several weeks.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'd rather have the beetles. [shudders at having to squish the spiders]  Why did it have to be spiders?
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it only the floating clouds so far that have not made a reappearance for tapping mini events?  I remember seeing the crows, robots, clouds, firecrackers, spiders, and now silverware repeated.


When they introduced the spiders during the NBC event, they were linked to Oogie Boogie.  As for the clouds, you could be right.  I don't think they have made a reappearance... yet.


----------



## lemonsbutera

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Levelling up characters will give you gems. Watching the ads will also give you two gems a day (assuming you are an adult as I think they are locked for minors?) Those 2 gems a day adds up over several weeks.


thankyou!! i hope i can reach my goal haha


----------



## Sazzafraz

So there's an Uncle Sam promotion going on for 3 days but when I click on it it says N/A. Anyone else experience this issue?


----------



## PrincessP

Sazzafraz said:


> So there's an Uncle Sam promotion going on for 3 days but when I click on it it says N/A. Anyone else experience this issue?



Same for me.


----------



## PrincessP

lemonsbutera said:


> does anyone have any tips to get more gems? i don't want to spend real money for the game but i really want to get zazu... i only have 81 gems now, and i really hope that i can get 180 gems before the event ends



If I remember correctly, Ham gives you 10 or 20 gems once you level him up to 10. I don't remember any other character giving that many gems when leveling up each time.....most are 1-5 gems for each level.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Sazzafraz said:


> So there's an Uncle Sam promotion going on for 3 days but when I click on it it says N/A. Anyone else experience this issue?


Yup. And when I click on the N/A the ad disappears.


----------



## CallieMar

I usually get 5-10 gems a week from parades and wonder if the opening the 4th slot really helps? I already have enough gems to get Zazu and Rafiki, the new float and the 4th slot. I do not spend real money on the game.


----------



## Allison

I was just going to post about the promotion.  Same problem for me.


----------



## Ottahelwa

I do see a promotion for early access to Chip, Dale and their treehouse. (I started playing this game just over a month ago, so still trying to catch up, currently gathering tokens to welcome Pete, Roz and EVE). I'm not planning on getting it as it's 40$!!! But I'm now somewhat scared they'll be needed for Lion King quests, otherwise why would they offer it seemingly out of the blue?


----------



## DoreyAdore

DoreyAdore said:


> Yup. And when I click on the N/A the ad disappears.


It's fixed (at least for me it is). $1.99


----------



## MrsPottts

PrincessP said:


> If I remember correctly, Ham gives you 10 or 20 gems once you level him up to 10. I don't remember any other character giving that many gems when leveling up each time.....most are 1-5 gems for each level.


Thanks for mentioning this, Im gonna work on him now haha. According to the wiki, Hamm gives 20 for level 10! (And 5 for level 9). The only other high one I found was Donald Duck who gives 5 for level 9, and 10 for level 10. But I only checked characters I have so unsure about earlier event characters and zootopia


----------



## CallieMar

Ottahelwa said:


> I do see a promotion for early access to Chip, Dale and their treehouse. (I started playing this game just over a month ago, so still trying to catch up, currently gathering tokens to welcome Pete, Roz and EVE). I'm not planning on getting it as it's 40$!!! But I'm now somewhat scared they'll be needed for Lion King quests, otherwise why would they offer it seemingly out of the blue?



I'm not sure if Chip and Dale will help with the event, but in general I don't think it's worth it to buy non-gem characters with real money.  You will get them eventually. Promotions like that pop up depending on where you are in the storyline, it's not necessarily a hint that you will need it for the event. And correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think non-event gem attractions are ever required for token gathering in an event? Some of them do collect trophies/coins during mini events.


----------



## ShayBells

When does the lion king game start cause I have no update in the App Store and nothing about it on my game? I'm still in zootopia quests.


----------



## PrincessP

ShayBells said:


> When does the lion king game start cause I have no update in the App Store and nothing about it on my game? I'm still in zootopia quests.



They said July 6th on the live stream, but then one of the guys leading the stream said something to indicate it wasn't set in stone....

But most likely July 6th.


----------



## ABAPer

Has anyone else had a problem watching video/ads this weekend?  I'm losing out on gems and bonus chests as a results.  The messages are that no videos are available at this time.


----------



## Jason_V

ABAPer said:


> Has anyone else had a problem watching video/ads this weekend?  I'm losing out on gems and bonus chests as a results.  The messages are that no videos are available at this time.



I have a devil of a time with the Fructis ad. It works about half the time for me either for gems or chests. It will always stop and say my connection is bad, even if I just played a video with no problem. Not quite the same issue, though.



ShayBells said:


> When does the lion king game start cause I have no update in the App Store and nothing about it on my game? I'm still in zootopia quests.



No update here this morning on the App Store. Even if it shows up Thursday morning, that works. The events have historically started around 8 am.


----------



## bookgirl

PrincessP said:


> They said July 6th on the live stream, but then one of the guys leading the stream said something to indicate it wasn't set in stone....
> 
> But most likely July 6th.



I wondered if they would do it Friday (7/7/17)


----------



## ABAPer

Jason_V said:


> I have a devil of a time with the Fructis ad. It works about half the time for me either for gems or chests. It will always stop and say my connection is bad, even if I just played a video with no problem. Not quite the same issue, though.
> 
> 
> 
> No update here this morning on the App Store. Even if it shows up Thursday morning, that works. The events have historically started around 8 am.



I stopped and restarted the app.. This appears to have fixed the problem.  Should've done that first.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Windwaker4444

bluecruiser said:


> DMK posted Patch Notes for the upcoming update (Update 12)
> 
> *Characters*
> Pumbaa
> Timon
> Zazu
> Nala
> Simba
> Rafiki
> Scar
> Mowgli
> Bagheera
> Bullseye
> 
> *Attractions*
> The Circle of Life
> Festival of the Lion King
> The Tree of Life
> 
> *Concessions*
> Gummy Grubs Stand
> Lion King Mask Shop
> Painting Masks
> Coconut Smoothie Stand
> 
> *Decorations*
> Simba & Rafiki Statue
> Tropical Bonanza
> Simba Tree
> Lion King Trophy
> 
> *Parade Floats*
> The Lion King
> 
> 
> *Lion King Mega Event*
> 
> A new time-limited event featuring characters from Disney’s The Lion King from July 6th – 31st, 2017.
> 
> Welcome Simba, Nala, and other beloved characters in this exclusive event!
> 
> Unlock new attractions, concessions, and decorations inspired by The Lion King.
> 
> Also, check the Parade Tent for a new The Lion King parade float!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Land!*
> 
> Welcome Bullseye from Toy Story to lift the curse on an all new area!
> 
> Follow the storyline to unlock two new expansions.
> 
> We’ve heard you! Fit even more of your Kingdom goodies in these new areas that were designed with building in mind! The new straight edge design allows for almost twice as much usable space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Merlin Spell - Find Chest*
> 
> A new Merlin spell is available! Having a hard time finding a chest in your Kingdom? Visit Merlin and use some Elixir to cast the “Find a Chest” Spell to locate it! The “Find a Chest” Spell requires Merlin to be Level 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enchanted Chests*
> 
> Parade Floats can now be obtained from Enchanted Chests.
> 
> Rewards in the Possible Rewards section of Enchanted Chests can now be tapped to view more information on the selected reward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Token Finder*
> 
> The Token Finder that displays the list of sources that drop a specific token has undergone various improvements:
> 
> The Token Finder now shows all of the possible sources that can drop the selected token, even if they are not currently accessible or locked.
> 
> The Token Finder will now display if the current source is already doing the selected activity or if it is busy doing another activity.
> 
> The Token Finder will now prioritize sources that are immediately accessible above sources that are not currently accessible and locked.
> 
> The Token Finder will now display the requirements that need to be fulfilled if a source is currently unavailable or locked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Event Bundles*
> 
> In addition to displaying Event Bundles in the Event Hub, they will also display in the Character Book Welcome screen for the specific character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Merlin's Cauldron*
> 
> Stored items in the Merlin's Cauldron list will now prioritize by Elixir reward amount, high to low.
> 
> 
> *Balancing and Changes
> 
> Enchanted Chests*
> 
> Dash Ears Hat removed from the Bronze Chest
> Frozone Ears Hat removed from the Bronze Chest
> Violet Ears Hat removed from the Bronze Chest
> Sally Nightshade removed from the Bronze Chest
> Sally Ears Hat removed from the Bronze Chest
> Anna Pendant removed from the Bronze Chest
> Li Shang Helmet removed from the Bronze Chest
> Li Shang Ears Hat removed from the Bronze Chest
> Elsa Crown removed from the Silver Chest
> Elsa Ears Hat removed from the Silver Chest
> Zero Ears Hat removed from the Silver Chest
> Oogie Boogie Dice removed from the Silver Chest
> Oogie Boogie Ears Hat removed from the Silver Chest
> Mr Incredible Ears Hat removed from the Silver Chest
> Lion King Tokens added to the Enchanted Chests
> 
> *Attractions
> 
> Pixie Hollow*
> 
> Production time decreased from 12 hours to 8 hours
> Magic produced decreased from 180 to 130
> XP produced decreased from 30 to 22
> Corona Kingdom Flag removed from the possible drops
> Nala Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> *Golden Zephyr*
> 
> Bagheera Perch added to the possible drops
> 
> *Zootopia Race Track*
> 
> Mowgli Basket added to the possible drops
> 
> *Activities*
> 
> Elizabeth Swann & Will Turner - Swordplay
> 
> Pete Bowler Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Donald - Visit Mickey's
> 
> Bullseye Saddle added to the possible drops
> 
> Goofy - Check the Fun Wheel
> 
> Mickey Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Mickey Mouse - Hang Out at Home
> 
> Mickey Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
> Pumbaa Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Pete - Demand Diner Food
> 
> Duration decreased from 20 hours to 4 hours
> Magic Reward decreased from 325 to 110
> XP Reward decreased from 39 to 13
> Bullseye Saddle added to the possible drops
> 
> Pete - Vacation Time
> 
> Mowgli Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Aurora & Prince Phillip -  Tour of the Lands
> 
> Bagheera Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Aurora & Flora - Check In
> 
> Bullseye Saddle added to the possible drops
> 
> Merryweather - Research Evil Magic
> 
> Duration decreased from 10 hours to 2 hours
> Magic Reward decreased from 240 to 75
> XP Reward decreased from 24 to 10
> Bullseye Saddle added to the possible drops
> 
> Flynn - My Nose Isn't Right!
> 
> Fauna's Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Flynn - Closer Look at the Crown
> 
> Bagheera Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Flynn - Rooftop Mission
> 
> Bullseye Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Rapunzel & Flynn - Visit Strange Kingdom
> 
> Mowgli Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Rapunzel & Mother Gothel - Hazlenut Soup Dinne
> 
> Bullseye Saddle added to the possible drops
> 
> Mother Gothel - Keeping House
> 
> Mowgli Basket added to the possible drops
> 
> Rapunzel - Painting in Gallery
> 
> Bagheera Perch added to the possible drops
> 
> Jessie & Bo Peep - Girl's Night Out
> 
> Fauna's Hat removed from the possible drops
> Timon Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Bo Peep & Woody - Pizza Date
> 
> Duration decreased from 16 hours to 12 hours
> Magic Reward decreased from 400 to 370
> XP Reward decreased from 43 to 37
> Bagheera Perch added to the possible drops
> 
> Zurg - Do Some Lurking
> 
> Bullseye Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Hamm - Coin Collector
> 
> Pumbaa Bugs added to the possible drops
> 
> Hamm - Getting a Toy Tour
> 
> Nala Paw Print added to the possible drops
> 
> Hamm & Woody - Hang Out
> 
> Pete Bowler Hat removed from the possible drops
> Timon Lei added to the possible drops
> 
> Eve & Wall-E - Define Dancing
> 
> Bullseye Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Sally & Jack Skellington - Keep an Eye on Jack
> 
> Timon Lei added to the possible drops
> 
> Oogie Boogie & Zero - Hounding
> 
> Timon Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Elsa - Visiting the Ice Palace
> 
> Nala Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Anna & Kristoff - Exploring
> 
> Pumbaa Bugs added to the possible drops
> 
> Mulan & Li Shang - Family Introduction
> 
> Simba Leaf Mane added to the possible drops
> 
> Mushu - Scout the Training Camp
> 
> Pumbaa Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Belle & Beast - Tale as Old as Time
> 
> Scar Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> 
> Gaston - Showing Off
> 
> Scar Mouse added to the possible drops
> 
> Judy Hopps & Nick Wilde - Search for Clues
> 
> Mowgli Basket added to the possible drops
> 
> Nick Wilde - Scope the Scene
> 
> Prickly Pear added to the possible drops
> 
> Flash - Coffee Break
> 
> Prickly Pear added to the possible drops
> 
> Flash - Get to the Car
> 
> Prickly Pear added to the possible drops


Thanks for the info.  Looks like the older premium characters get to get in on the action this time!!


----------



## CallieMar

ABAPer said:


> Has anyone else had a problem watching video/ads this weekend?  I'm losing out on gems and bonus chests as a results.  The messages are that no videos are available at this time.


I only have this problem on wifi. If I turn off wifi, completely close out the game and open it again, the videos work.


----------



## LeCras

Thanks for the update info - I'm so glad to finally have a use for the Golden Zephyr! I'll be sending 12 characters out on tasks tomorrow in the hope that they'll drop tokens as soon as the event begins... Really looking forward to this!


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> Thanks for the update info - I'm so glad to finally have a use for the Golden Zephyr! I'll be sending 12 characters out on tasks tomorrow in the hope that they'll drop tokens as soon as the event begins... Really looking forward to this!


Remember that they will be issuing Pumbaa first,  so only his tokens will be available, unless you can unlock Zazu right away.


----------



## LeCras

supernova said:


> Remember that they will be issuing Pumbaa first,  so only his tokens will be available, unless you can unlock Zazu right away.



I'm getting Bullseye tokens too, since you need to welcome him in order to unlock the new land areas.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*downloading the new update now for windows!*


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*Big Thunder Mountain...*






*oooohh....might this be some foreshadowing?! *






*Also, the storyline to prompt the opening of the new land popped up immediately when opening the game after the update, i'm ignoring it until after the Lion King event, there will be way too much to do with that event alone, without trying to do the Toy Story tasks on top of it.*


----------



## emilyhuff

Oh wow!!! It's not available yet for iPhone


----------



## LeCras

Downloading the Android update now...excited!!


----------



## Wdw1015

Come on iOS, I'm dying here!!


----------



## emilyhuff

It's now available on iOS!!!


----------



## go oilers go

Crap I put woody on a 12 hour task last night ...I guess I'll have to wait a few more hours to start the event!


----------



## emilyhuff

First is a 60 min task for Woody and then a 12 hour task for Hamm to visit Cali Screamin!


----------



## TinyTGO

Is there an easier way to gather the elixir from Merlin besides building benches and exchanging for 2 elixirs at a time?


----------



## Onceler

An odd thing after the update: I started getting token drops for characters who already have all of their tokens needed to level up.

Also, my characters can go on tasks to get token drops for characters who are ready to level up from 9 to 10. For example, I have Roz at level 9 and ready to go up to level 10. So I don't need any more of her tokens. But I can send Hamm on a task to get her reading glasses. I'm not sure what good the extra tokens will do.

Edit: And just like that the problem is gone. I'm not getting extra token drops and can no longer send out characters for unneeded tokens. That was an odd glitch.


----------



## lemonsbutera

i still have problems with watching videos for free gems.. i already restarted the game & my phone, then when the update came i updated it, and it still won't let me watch the videos. and does anyone know when is the lion king event's starting?


----------



## Jason_V

Got my update this morning...about a half hour after I sent Woody on a 4 hour task.  Oh well, he'll be done before lunch.


----------



## TinyTGO

still no update in Chicago


----------



## LindseyJo22

Hi everyone,

I have a technical question - I am considering updating my phone to something other than an iPhone. But I was wondering if I would be able to get my saved magic kingdoms game on a new phone or not. I feel like I don't want to start all over if possible! Thanks!


----------



## stephtron312

LindseyJo22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a technical question - I am considering updating my phone to something other than an iPhone. But I was wondering if I would be able to get my saved magic kingdoms game on a new phone or not. I feel like I don't want to start all over if possible! Thanks!



Hmmm I'm not 100% sure if you can transfer it to a different kind of phone but you might be able to download your game to a computer using the apple store. I would try that first if you're switching to a non Apple product.


----------



## Pheran

LindseyJo22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a technical question - I am considering updating my phone to something other than an iPhone. But I was wondering if I would be able to get my saved magic kingdoms game on a new phone or not. I feel like I don't want to start all over if possible! Thanks!



If your game is connected to your Facebook account I believe you would be OK, since you should be able to reconnect the new phone to Facebook.  Check the little settings icon in the upper right of the game to verify the Facebook connection.


----------



## Maaike

Updating now  So excited!


----------



## Aeriee

I know this game is based off of DL and not WDW, but frontierland really does not make sense to me ): the lion king, jungle book, and it looks like there's an Aladdin section is all adventureland to me and not frontierland. I've grown up in Fl at WDW so maybe that's why!! 

Also, I know it's been over a year since we've hit this point, but has anyone thought about what's gonna happen after they release all the land? Can they clams to have more land? Or do you think they will try to do more parks like Epcot or AK? Or do you think the whole game will just be done? Just curious what everyone else thinks!


----------



## Didymus

I lost my game a while back and had to restart. I don't have Mother Gothel yet so I has a sad  
Until tomorrow when Lion King starts!!!!


----------



## supernova

TinyTGO said:


> Is there an easier way to gather the elixir from Merlin besides building benches and exchanging for 2 elixirs at a time?


Nope.  Only was I can see is to dump all of your unwanted decorations into the cauldron.  Load 'em up as you have them.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> I'm getting Bullseye tokens too, since you need to welcome him in order to unlock the new land areas.


Not sure how long it's going to take before we get to welcome Bullseye at this point.  At least two tasks?


----------



## Aces86

Didymus said:


> I lost my game a while back and had to restart. I don't have Mother Gothel yet so I has a sad
> Until tomorrow when Lion King starts!!!!



Same! I'm just about to welcome sully. Can't wait for tmrw !


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> Not sure how long it's going to take before we get to welcome Bullseye at this point.  At least two tasks?


There is a Woody 1-hour task and then a Hamm 12-hour task, and that is all we know so far until tonight


----------



## nikkilikescake

I still don't have an update for Android  Anyone else?


----------



## disneyjr77

nikkilikescake said:


> I still don't have an update for Android  Anyone else?



same


----------



## Allison

I updated but what should I be seeing at this point?  Woody came up with a new task of a barn-storming session but that's it.

Edit-I see the Jungle Book characters now and the change in how the items needed to level up are displayed.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Allison said:


> I updated but what should I be seeing at this point?  Woody came up with a new task of a barn-storming session but that's it.
> 
> Edit-I see the Jungle Book characters now and the change in how the items needed to level up are displayed.


You need to defeat Mother Gothel before Woody gets a new quest. That is the start of unlocking Frontierland.

I think you get the Jungle Book characters from doing more Zootopia quests.


----------



## supernova

nikkilikescake said:


> I still don't have an update for Android  Anyone else?





disneyjr77 said:


> same


Did you check your Google Playstore?  Mine didn't update automatically but was there for me to manually update.


----------



## Janosh

Greetings folks, i'm new in this forum and my native language is finnish, so please bare with me

I have a questions conserning area expansions. I have all three areas locked behind It's a small world-attraction, north-east, north and north-west. Have you guys unlocked them? I was just wondering since new update is giving us new land and there's still area locked in the fantasyland. Sorry of this question has been answered already but thanks to my 5 year old princess, i haven't got the time to read over 400 pages .


----------



## empresslilly

Janosh said:


> Greetings folks, i'm new in this forum and my native language is finnish, so please bare with me
> 
> I have a questions conserning area expansions. I have all three areas locked behind It's a small world-attraction, north-east, north and north-west. Have you guys unlocked them? I was just wondering since new update is giving us new land and there's still area locked in the fantasyland. Sorry of this question has been answered already but thanks to my 5 year old princess, i haven't got the time to read over 400 pages .


Welcome!   No worries.  Those 3 areas are still locked for everyone.


----------



## supernova

Janosh said:


> Greetings folks, i'm new in this forum and my native language is finnish, so please bare with me
> 
> I have a questions conserning area expansions. I have all three areas locked behind It's a small world-attraction, north-east, north and north-west. Have you guys unlocked them? I was just wondering since new update is giving us new land and there's still area locked in the fantasyland. Sorry of this question has been answered already but thanks to my 5 year old princess, i haven't got the time to read over 400 pages .


Welcome!  You're right, we still have those areas to be unlocked, which is strange that they are expanding the game board with three areas still left to be opened.


----------



## Janosh

empresslilly said:


> Welcome!   No worries.  Those 3 areas are still locked for everyone.



Thank you for you reply. That's good to hear. I have a few characters unlocked, so I wondered if that's the cause

Well, I guess i'll be heading frontierland


----------



## Pkltm

How do they have Jungle Book with no Baloo?????


----------



## McCoy

Allison said:


> I updated but what should I be seeing at this point?  Woody came up with a new task of a barn-storming session but that's it.


All we know so far is this:


McCoy said:


> There is a Woody 1-hour task and then a Hamm 12-hour task, and that is all we know so far until tonight






AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You need to defeat Mother Gothel before Woody gets a new quest. That is the start of unlocking Frontierland.
> 
> I think you get the Jungle Book characters from doing more Zootopia quests.


I may not be remembering exactly correctly, but I believe they said last week that the Jungle Book characters will not be available right away.  Even if they are, I imagine they will only be available after continuing the new Toy Story quests, welcoming Bulls Eye, and possibly after Frontierland has been unlocked.
edit: I meant to clarify that the Zootopia storyline alone is not currently preventing the Jungle Book characters from being available.  I am done with Zootopia, and Jungle Book is not yet available regardless.




Pkltm said:


> How do they have Jungle Book with no Baloo?????


I believe I saw there will be another Jungle Book update later on, but not 100% sure on that.  I can't imagine they'd have a Jungle Book storyline but he'd never become available.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

McCoy said:


> I may not be remembering exactly correctly, but I believe they said last week that the Jungle Book characters will not be available right away.  Even if they are, I imagine they will only be available after continuing the new Toy Story quests, welcoming Bulls Eye, and possibly after Frontierland has been unlocked.


When I look through the characters on the update, Mowgli says "to unlock, complete more Zootopia quests!" You are right when they said that it wouldn't be available right away.


----------



## McCoy

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> When I look through the characters on the update, Mowgli says "to unlock, complete more Zootopia quests!" You are right when they said that it wouldn't be available right away.


Sorry, I went in to edit my previous post to clarify about Zootopia.  I am pretty much done with the Zootopia storyline, and at this point that doesn't appear to affect Jungle Book. I am actually upgrading Chief Bogo to level 10 right now though, so I guess it is possible that something might open up after that, so I guess we'll see, but I think it's more likely that they just have that "complete more Zootopia quests" language in there for now as sort of a placeholder.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> Sorry, I went in to edit my previous post to clarify about Zootopia.  I am pretty much done with the Zootopia storyline, and at this point that doesn't appear to affect Jungle Book. I am actually upgrading Chief Bogo to level 10 right now though, so I guess it is possible that something might open up after that, so I guess we'll see, but I think it's more likely that they just have that "complete more Zootopia quests" language in there for now as sort of a placeholder.


Just a few steps behind you.  Waiting on the final three ear hats (and then the long 24-hour wait) to welcome Bogo.  Hope to complete his tokens today.


----------



## emilyhuff

McCoy said:


> Sorry, I went in to edit my previous post to clarify about Zootopia.  I am pretty much done with the Zootopia storyline, and at this point that doesn't appear to affect Jungle Book. I am actually upgrading Chief Bogo to level 10 right now though, so I guess it is possible that something might open up after that, so I guess we'll see, but I think it's more likely that they just have that "complete more Zootopia quests" language in there for now as sort of a placeholder.



Weird!!! mowgli says "to unlock complete more toy story quests" on mine!!!! I have completed all of Zootopia


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> Weird!!! mowgli says "to unlock complete more toy story quests" on mine!!!! I have completed all of Zootopia


Sounds like Bullseye will eventually unlock Mowgli.


----------



## nikkilikescake

supernova said:


> Did you check your Google Playstore?  Mine didn't update automatically but was there for me to manually update.





supernova said:


> Did you check your Google Playstore? Mine didn't update automatically but was there for me to manually update.



I did. That is normally how I have to update this game on my phone, so I was surprised that an update wasn't there.


----------



## supernova

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> When I look through the characters on the update, Mowgli says "to unlock, complete more Zootopia quests!" You are right when they said that it wouldn't be available right away.





McCoy said:


> Sorry, I went in to edit my previous post to clarify about Zootopia.  I am pretty much done with the Zootopia storyline, and at this point that doesn't appear to affect Jungle Book. I am actually upgrading Chief Bogo to level 10 right now though, so I guess it is possible that something might open up after that, so I guess we'll see, but I think it's more likely that they just have that "complete more Zootopia quests" language in there for now as sort of a placeholder.


Jungle Book might not be a part of this timed event.  Lion King will be priority, as it ends by the end of July.  The rest should just be side storylines, perhaps?


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Jungle Book might not be a part of this timed event.  Lion King will be priority, as it ends by the end of July.  The rest should just be side storylines, perhaps?


Jungle Book isn't part of the timed event.  It also doesn't look like they have any activities that drop lion king tasks.  So I will pretty much ignore anything that isn't related to the special event.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Pheran said:


> If your game is connected to your Facebook account I believe you would be OK, since you should be able to reconnect the new phone to Facebook.  Check the little settings icon in the upper right of the game to verify the Facebook connection.



Looks like it works fine - I made sure I was logged into Facebook on the app, and sure enough when I downloaded it again from the new phone and logged in with Facebook, it brought up all my game data.  Same with Tsum Tsums as well (though that one is dependent on Line).  So glad I don't have to start everything over!


----------



## SunDial

No update available for me on Android yet.  Just looked on Google Play


----------



## Windwaker4444

230pm in Houston...no update yet for android.  I can't believe I forgot and just sent everyone on 6 to 12 hour tasks.  I need to remember to check this forum first before I play.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> 230pm in Houston...no update yet for android.  I can't believe I forgot and just sent everyone on 6 to 12 hour tasks.  I need to remember to check this forum first before I play.


Weird that you don't have the update yet.  I'm in NYC and got mine when on a whim I thought to check at 11.  Wasn't expecting one until tomorrow.  Hopefully by the time you do finally get the update, your 6 & 12 hour characters will be wrapping up!


----------



## TinyTGO

3:05 in Chicago... no update


----------



## Allison

I'm hoping someone can help me with this.  I have always played the game on my tablet and I am connected through Google Play Games.  I downloaded the app onto my phone today and chose to connect through Play Games so I could play on both devices.  However, it is showing the "last save" to connect to in the cloud as a time earlier than when I actually last played the game on my tablet.  How do I get that to sync up?  Does it actually only save in Play Games at certain intervals or do I need to do something to get it to save?


----------



## maxsmom

I just got my update in Ohio maybe an hour ago. I am however getting things for characters that are ready to level up even though they have all they need. So any characters that aren't maxed out are getting drops. I also still cannot watch movies for my 2 gems. I really really hope it decides to work before it kicks over to a new day.  Trying to save up so I have enough for lion king stuff. I only have around 250 now.


----------



## McCoy

Allison said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me with this.  I have always played the game on my tablet and I am connected through Google Play Games.  I downloaded the app onto my phone today and chose to connect through Play Games so I could play on both devices.  However, it is showing the "last save" to connect to in the cloud as a time earlier than when I actually last played the game on my tablet.  How do I get that to sync up?  Does it actually only save in Play Games at certain intervals or do I need to do something to get it to save?


I use Facebook to sync, but to force a sync I always exit completely out of the game (however you "force" close the app on your phone), open the game again so it goes through the full loading process (it seems to do a backup during the startup process), and then completely exit out of the game once again.  When I go to my other device after doing that it will give me the option of loading the just-synced game.  Hopefully this will work for you through Google Play Games; worth a try anyway.


----------



## Allison

McCoy said:


> I use Facebook to sync, but to force a sync I always exit completely out of the game (however you "force" close the app on your phone), open the game again so it goes through the full loading process (it seems to do a backup during the startup process), and then completely exit out of the game once again.  When I go to my other device after doing that it will give me the option of loading the just-synced game.  Hopefully this will work for you through Google Play Games; worth a try anyway.



I will try that.  Thank you.


----------



## rr333

I just got the update. I wasn't expecting it today! Have to wait 2.5 hours for Woody to finish a task before I can start him Barn-storming. So I'll have to have Hamm on his task overnight.

Do all the Lion King characters say "coming soon" for everyone? Maybe they become available tomorrow on the day they said the update would be?


----------



## supernova

rr333 said:


> Do all the Lion King characters say "coming soon" for everyone? Maybe they become available tomorrow on the day they said the update would be?


Of course they do.  The event starts tomorrow.   And even then only Pumbaa will become immediately available, and then probably Zazu if they offer him before Rifiki.


----------



## emilyhuff

24 hour task for Woody after the 12 hour task for Hamm!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So has the actual lion king event started for everyone or does that part start tomorrow? Which I haven to gotten to start woody on his new task yet I put him on a 12 hour duty this morning then like two hours later got the update. Ugh I hate myself.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Weird that you don't have the update yet.  I'm in NYC and got mine when on a whim I thought to check at 11.  Wasn't expecting one until tomorrow.  Hopefully by the time you do finally get the update, your 6 & 12 hour characters will be wrapping up!



I am in Florida and nothing still.  Just checked a minute ago


----------



## supernova

Damn.  Just wrapped up Hamm's 12 hour quest, and now Woody is on a 24 hour quest to find the source of the curse.  ***


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

SunDial said:


> I am in Florida and nothing still.  Just checked a minute ago


I'm in Florida & got my update like 4hours ago.


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

So I notice the new area (still cursed) had some buildings that look like Alladin!


----------



## Disneyfan101413

Rachel Snow White said:


> So has the actual lion king event started for everyone or does that part start tomorrow? Which I haven to gotten to start woody on his new task yet I put him on a 12 hour duty this morning then like two hours later got the update. Ugh I hate myself.


The lion king event starts tomorrow, but they opened up the update.  Probably for everyone to have time to update their versions.  I just got finished with Woody's task, now onto Hams task that last 24 hours.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Weird that you don't have the update yet.  I'm in NYC and got mine when on a whim I thought to check at 11.  Wasn't expecting one until tomorrow.  Hopefully by the time you do finally get the update, your 6 & 12 hour characters will be wrapping up!


Well, 630 Houston time and still no update in the playstore.  I guess things really do move at a faster pace in New York.  Guess I'll just sip sweet tea on my porch and watch the grass grow since life in the south moves much slower..  much much slower evidently....


----------



## Allison

McCoy said:


> I use Facebook to sync, but to force a sync I always exit completely out of the game (however you "force" close the app on your phone), open the game again so it goes through the full loading process (it seems to do a backup during the startup process), and then completely exit out of the game once again.  When I go to my other device after doing that it will give me the option of loading the just-synced game.  Hopefully this will work for you through Google Play Games; worth a try anyway.


I really appreciate your help.  That works.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Well, 630 Houston time and still no update in the playstore.  I guess things really do move at a faster pace in New York.  Guess I'll just sip sweet tea on my porch and watch the grass grow since life in the south moves much slower..  much much slower evidently....


Well, if you don't get the update soon, at least you'll know what to ask Southern Santa for Christmas this year.


----------



## supernova

Disneyfan101413 said:


> The lion king event starts tomorrow, but they opened up the update.  Probably for everyone to have time to update their versions.  I just got finished with Woody's task, now onto Hams task that last 24 hours.


Hamm's is 12.  Woody's second task is 24.


----------



## disneyjr77

supernova said:


> Did you check your Google Playstore?  Mine didn't update automatically but was there for me to manually update.



Still nothing...i keep checking and refreshing and checking again lol


----------



## supernova

Stormie_Sikb said:


> So I notice the new area (still cursed) had some buildings that look like Alladin!


Another perfect addition to Frontierland.  Ugh, those friggin' Gameloft interns...


----------



## Disneyfan101413

supernova said:


> Hamm's is 12.  Woody's second task is 24.


Got it mixed up, sorry about that.  Long day at the office lol


----------



## Aces86

What time does this start tmrw? In ohio... thought 8am here? Figures I go back to work tmrw 7am-7pm. Will be playing on my lunch hour for sure lol


----------



## LeiaSOS13

This is going to be my first timed event since I started playing 30-something days ago - exciting!  I only have 163 gems - not enough for Zazu.  I have nearly all my characters ready to go up to the next level though (none are at level 9 currently, so no chances to max out).  I'm thinking at this point I should just start upgrading characters to get the gems needed for Zazu - I'd been holding off based on the earlier comments of improving the likelihood of getting other items/tokens from chests by having my current character tokens maxed out.  I'm close to welcoming two other characters - Pete and Eve, but still have a few tokens missing for both of them.  Any reasons I should hold off on upgrading?  I'm guessing having Zazu right away is going to be a good advantage on grabbing the needed tokens for other characters in the series...


----------



## supernova

LeiaSOS13 said:


> This is going to be my first timed event since I started playing 30-something days ago - exciting!  I only have 163 gems - not enough for Zazu.  I have nearly all my characters ready to go up to the next level though (none are at level 9 currently, so no chances to max out).  I'm thinking at this point I should just start upgrading characters to get the gems needed for Zazu - I'd been holding off based on the earlier comments of improving the likelihood of getting other items/tokens from chests by having my current character tokens maxed out.  I'm close to welcoming two other characters - Pete and Eve, but still have a few tokens missing for both of them.  Any reasons I should hold off on upgrading?  I'm guessing having Zazu right away is going to be a good advantage on grabbing the needed tokens for other characters in the series...


I think they are offering Zazu with a mask for cash.  So if you are ok with spending money, it might be easier than trying to collect up enough gems.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

supernova said:


> I think they are offering Zazu with a mask for cash.  So if you are ok with spending money, it might be easier than trying to collect up enough gems.



Despite being hooked on this game, I'm planning to avoid spending real $...  So I'll just go without if I don't get enough gems saved up in time.  I don't see myself getting enough gems for the second premium character or float anyway (though I'm going to definitely try!)


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I think they are offering Zazu with a mask for cash.  So if you are ok with spending money, it might be easier than trying to collect up enough gems.


Wait...isn't the entire game a 'mask for cash'.  Love that phrase...I'm stealing it!!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wait...isn't the entire game a 'mask for cash'.  Love that phrase...I'm stealing it!!!


Remember that the idiot interns responsible for making this game and keeping it hoing have to pay for their books and school fees.


----------



## Gorechick

If you are not far enough in the game, will you be able to get stuff during the new event? I've only just defeated Zurg, Mickey is doing his quests to find Minnie and I'm almost ready to get Eve.


----------



## lemonsbutera

i just defeated zurg yesterday, and mickey gave a mission to search for minnie & i know after that they will ask to welcome minnie.. but i'm currently holding them until the timed event over so i can collect tokens easier. should i welcome minnie or just wait until the event's over?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

lemonsbutera said:


> i just defeated zurg yesterday, and mickey gave a mission to search for minnie & i know after that they will ask to welcome minnie.. but i'm currently holding them until the timed event over so i can collect tokens easier. should i welcome minnie or just wait until the event's over?


*
id hold off on minnie, if i remember correctly she takes a lot of tokens to welcome. also with the event starting tomorrow, you'll need as many characters working on lion king tokens as possible.*



Gorechick said:


> If you are not far enough in the game, will you be able to get stuff during the new event? I've only just defeated Zurg, Mickey is doing his quests to find Minnie and I'm almost ready to get Eve.



*you will be able to get stuff in the event. it just may be harder for you to acquire some of the tokens needed for welcoming/leveling up because you most likely dont have some of the characters from other events (NBC, Frozen, Mulan, B&TB)*


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Remember that the idiot interns responsible for making this game and keeping it hoing have to pay for their books and school fees.


I had no idea that me spending $9.99 on Rex and a handful of gems could further advance someones career in Programming 101.  Maybe if it made it so the rest of the map would open up I may break down .....well....nope...it still won't happen.  But you almost had me.  Good luck to everyone tomorrow on the new event.  My update finally showed up at 2am Houston (down south) time.


----------



## emilyhuff

As of 7am EST, no lion king event yet!!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Im more excited about the board expansion than I am about the event, haha.


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> As of 7am EST, no lion king event yet!!


It's usually around 10 or 11, right?


----------



## Wdw1015

supernova said:


> It's usually around 10 or 11, right?


Yup, that's the usual time


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> It's usually around 10 or 11, right?


Yep, 10am EST
Gotta let the west coast wake up first. Plus I assume their HQ is in Cali as well.


----------



## emilyhuff

Gosh I hope not! I can't wait to get started!!!


----------



## disneyjr77

disneyjr77 said:


> Still nothing...i keep checking and refreshing and checking again lol



I finally got the update when i woke up this morning


----------



## supernova

disneyjr77 said:


> I finally got the update when i woke up this morning


Well I guess if not today then when?  They would have to get everyone up and running by day-of.  Welcome to it.


----------



## emilyhuff

Just an update: after Woody's 24 hour task you can start to welcome Bullseye, but of course he needs 60 luxo balls, 30 toy saddles and 30 ear hats to welcome! The toy saddles range from 1-4 hour task and the ear hats are 6 hour tasks from Zurg and Flynn Rider unless you have Wall-E then him and Eve have a 2 hour task.

This will actually take forever!

I was kind of hoping that we could open up Frontierland before Bullseye so that we would have space to place the lion king event buildings! Back to square 1!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*its usually 10 am est. but i remember the Frozen event started at 9 am for some random reason.*


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> Just an update: after Woody's 24 hour task you can start to welcome Bullseye, but of course he needs 60 luxo balls, 30 toy saddles and 30 ear hats to welcome! The toy saddles range from 1-4 hour task and the ear hats are 6 hour tasks from Zurg and Flynn Rider unless you have Wall-E then him and Eve have a 2 hour task.


Return of the Luxo ball?????


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *its usually 10 am est. but i remember the Frozen event started at 9 am for some random reason.*


And I think Mulan was 11.  All rhyme and reason... out the window.


----------



## mikegood2

They stated that is starts at 15:00 GMT (Greenwich Mean Time) which is 5 hours ahead, 10am, of my time zone CT (Central time), so anyone in a different time zone figure accordingly.


----------



## emilyhuff

It's 9am here EST and still no event!


----------



## nikkilikescake

disneyjr77 said:


> I finally got the update when i woke up this morning



Me too!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

emilyhuff said:


> Just an update: after Woody's 24 hour task you can start to welcome Bullseye, but of course he needs 60 luxo balls, 30 toy saddles and 30 ear hats to welcome! The toy saddles range from 1-4 hour task and the ear hats are 6 hour tasks from Zurg and Flynn Rider unless you have Wall-E then him and Eve have a 2 hour task.
> 
> This will actually take forever!
> 
> I was kind of hoping that we could open up Frontierland before Bullseye so that we would have space to place the lion king event buildings! Back to square 1!


Luckily I had 54 of the luxo balls and between Woody and Mickeys house it didn't take long to get to 60. I had 3 quests completed to get the saddle and hats and only 2 of the 3 produced for each. This is going to take a long time.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

emilyhuff said:


> It's 9am here EST and still no event!



*15:00 GMT is 11AM EST sadly *


----------



## emilyhuff

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *15:00 GMT is 11AM EST sadly *



Ugh DMK is giving me extreme anxiety!!!


----------



## Jason_V

I've got all my characters just hanging out right now waiting for 8 am Pacific to roll around. Then I'll see who needs to do what and go from there. Both Woody and Nick are ready for their next storyline tasks...but they're in a hold mode. No one is going to get leveled up aside from Lion King characters. Got some bronze chests cooking...waiting for the event to start for the gold and platinum ones.

Bring it.


----------



## emilyhuff

It's almost time!!!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

It is live!!!  It starts with Mickey.


----------



## Gorechick

Sadly my Mickey is busy for another 30 minutes. I noticed with the update when I tap on buildings to get Magic or stars they hang in the air until I tap them, they don't fly automatically up. It's also weird how they plopped Pride rock right near the castle.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Gorechick said:


> It's also weird how they plopped Pride rock right near the castle.


That isn't Pride Rock. That is the Elephant Graveyard.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

So, I have 349 gems...Do I buy Zazu and the parade float with gems or with real money? Decisions...Does anyone know what the gem amount will be for everything else in this event?


----------



## Onceler

Gorechick said:


> Sadly my Mickey is busy for another 30 minutes. *I noticed with the update when I tap on buildings to get Magic or stars they hang in the air until I tap them, they don't fly automatically up.* It's also weird how they plopped Pride rock right near the castle.



I just had the same thing happen to me immediately after the event began. After I quit the program and restarted, the magic and stars resumed flying up as they did before.


----------



## emilyhuff

I don't even know where to start!!!!!!


----------



## Gorechick

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That isn't Pride Rock. That is the Elephant Graveyard.


Whoops, Haha! I looked too quick. It's still weird right there next to the castle. My hanging magic and stars fixed itself after I closed and reopened the game.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I bought both event packs. One had Event Currency and the Parade Float for $2.99. Zazu was in a pack with the Mask Shop for $5.99.


----------



## cinmell

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought both event packs. One had Event Currency and the Parade Float for $2.99. Zazu was in a pack with the Mask Shop for $5.99.


I don't have the the event pack with the zazu and the mask shop.  I have the Parade float bundle for 1.99, only the mask shop for 60 gems and Gummy Grubs stand for 60 gems.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Gorechick said:


> Whoops, Haha! I looked too quick. It's still weird right there next to the castle. My hanging magic and stars fixed itself after I closed and reopened the game.


They always have their special event buildings right by the castle.



Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought both event packs. One had Event Currency and the Parade Float for $2.99. Zazu was in a pack with the Mask Shop for $5.99.



The Zazu pack for me shows $3.99 and the parade bundle shows $1.99 for me.


----------



## littlebearfan

Got both ear hats for Pumbaa from 2 separate bronze chests I had ready to open! Hope the grubs token comes easy too.


----------



## ljmarik

How do you start the event?  What was the first task.  Please help?  

It isn't the "Summer Break" tasks is it?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ljmarik said:


> How do you start the event?  What was the first task.  Please help?
> 
> It isn't the "Summer Break" tasks is it?


I had Mickey dressed up in his Spring outfit, and it started right away. I'm not sure if you need to have a spring outfit though. it was a 2 minute task from Mickey that started it.


----------



## rr333

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I had Mickey dressed up in his Spring outfit, and it started right away. I'm not sure if you need to have a spring outfit though. it was a 2 minute task from Mickey that started it.



I didn't have his spring outfit on and was able to do his 2 min task.


----------



## Pheran

I was very leery about sending Woody away for 24 hours last night, but so far I haven't absolutely needed him for Lion King, so it's seeming like a good choice.  I just want a shot at opening that new land.


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> I was very leery about sending Woody away for 24 hours last night, but so far I haven't absolutely needed him for Lion King, so it's seeming like a good choice.  I just want a shot at opening that new land.



Me, too.  I couldn't wait to send him off.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Welcoming Pumba, he takes 2 hours. Zazu goes on a 2 hour task and Mickey goes on a 4 hour task after his first one.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Pheran said:


> I was very leery about sending Woody away for 24 hours last night, but so far I haven't absolutely needed him for Lion King, so it's seeming like a good choice.  I just want a shot at opening that new land.


I sent him off, but I never use bronze chests, so it's taking me a little while longer to get Pumba. I need to go to a store and get an ITunes card before I purchase the parade float and Zazu.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*had to put in a ticket to gameloft, Anna and Kristoff have been "exploring" for 5 hours now, and its only a 60 minute task. lol. progress bar just says "waiting" even though they are performing the animation for the task. game reboot isnt working this time. i need those 2 out workin on my lion king ish...hahahaha*


----------



## Quellman

Ugh, catching the crystal crabs sounds like something you get from sitting on an unsanitary public toilet. Same MO as the snowgies from Frozen though. Lots of 1 hour tasks to get items to capture the buggers.


----------



## blueelephant

Does chip, Donald Duck or Aurora help with the lion king event? I have them ready to welcome but I don't want to unless they are going to help with the event.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

blueelephant said:


> Does chip, Donald Duck or Aurora help with the lion king event? I have them ready to welcome but I don't want to unless they are going to help with the event.



*depends what chip you're referring to, chip the chipmunk does help but needs to be like level 7 or higher. chip the cup doesn't, and as for the other two, they dont either.*


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Ugh, catching the crystal crabs sounds like something you get from sitting on an unsanitary public toilet. Same MO as the snowgies from Frozen though. Lots of 1 hour tasks to get items to capture the buggers.


And then once the event was over, everything was knocked down to six-minute snowflakes.


----------



## McCoy

blueelephant said:


> Does chip, Donald Duck or Aurora help with the lion king event? I have them ready to welcome but I don't want to unless they are going to help with the event.





GimmeMoreMagic said:


> depends what chip you're referring to, chip the chipmunk does help but needs to be like level 7 or higher. chip the cup doesn't, and as for the other two, they dont either.


I assume it's gotta be Chip the chipmunk, I don't think Chip the cup is available right now for people who don't have him?
Worth noting that both Donald and Aurora can help with Bullseye, though no, they do not help with the actual event.


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> Whoops, Haha! I looked too quick. It's still weird right there next to the castle. My hanging magic and stars fixed itself after I closed and reopened the game.


That has been where most of the event final battles have taken place, so it's not really all that weird.


----------



## KPach525

ljmarik said:


> How do you start the event?  What was the first task.  Please help?
> 
> It isn't the "Summer Break" tasks is it?


Yes it's the "summer break" task that starts the event. They always start with Mickey


----------



## emilyhuff

Welcoming Pumbaa! He is so cute! This is my favorite Disney movie! The crystal crabs are really aggravating to get only a few characters can collect the items!


----------



## Wdw1015

The 24 hour woody task is not part of the event, correct? Can I put that on the back burner until Lion King is over? That will give me something to do later


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

So apparently some already gave the crab event, but like me I guess others don't! Dammit! I want Crabs!!!


----------



## blueelephant

McCoy said:


> I assume it's gotta be Chip the chipmunk, I don't think Chip the cup is available right now for people who don't have him?
> Worth noting that both Donald and Aurora can help with Bullseye, though no, they do not help with the actual event.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Aces86

In the process of getting pumbaa items and stuff for the crabs. I bought zazu and the shop.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Pumbaa goes on a 60 min task then you have to find 30 hyenas, 10 at a time with 5 min in between. After leveling him up to level 2 you can build circle of life and then he has a 4 hour task.


----------



## KPach525

So apparently the only way I can get Zazu tokens currently is through bronze chests... at least until I welcome Nala, Simba, and Rafiki. WTH


----------



## mmmears

Since I updated yesterday, it feels like I am opening up those chests in slow motion.  Anyone else?


----------



## Mayi

KPach525 said:


> So apparently the only way I can get Zazu tokens currently is through bronze chests... at least until I welcome Nala, Simba, and Rafiki. WTH


You can get the ears hat from the parade float and a 60 min Pumba task


----------



## MickeySkywalker

KPach525 said:


> So apparently the only way I can get Zazu tokens currently is through bronze chests... at least until I welcome Nala, Simba, and Rafiki. WTH


The Cirlcle of Life attraction will have the feather.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Is it just me or are there a lot less characters giving event coins with their tasks for this event?


----------



## ljmarik

KPach525 said:


> Yes it's the "summer break" task that starts the event. They always start with Mickey


Thanks!  I was expecting the "blue" background like they had for the past timed challenges, that I didn't realize that was a timed challenge tasks and not part of the storyline.


----------



## supernova

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or are there a lot less characters giving event coins with their tasks for this event?


And I was thinking the opposite.  It was looking like I'm only not using about half of my characters for this event.  Wish there was a way we could file the ones we don't need so that we do not have to scroll through the entire list each time to find the characters we expect to be using regularly.  Maybe at some point the Gameloft interns working on this project will figure that out and make the game a bit more user friendly.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

supernova said:


> And I was thinking the opposite.  It was looking like I'm only not using about half of my characters for this event.  Wish there was a way we could file the ones we don't need so that we do not have to scroll through the entire list each time to find the characters we expect to be using regularly.  Maybe at some point the Gameloft interns working on this project will figure that out and make the game a bit more user friendly.


Out of all of my characters, I think only a 1/4 of them have event coins attached to some of their tasks. I have a lot of the characters though, but not every one. I didn't count exactly how many of my characters were giving coins though. I just know that there were times where I went through a lot of my characters without having the option for an event coin task.


----------



## Gorechick

supernova said:


> That has been where most of the event final battles have taken place, so it's not really all that weird.


I'm pretty new to the game, this is my first event. I started playing right after the BATB event.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

OH NO IT'S THE SNOWGIES ALL OVER AGAIN
AAAAAAAAAGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## Pheran

mmmears said:


> Since I updated yesterday, it feels like I am opening up those chests in slow motion.  Anyone else?



The previous update made the card flips way too fast, this time they've taken it back in the other direction, but I think they went a bit too far.


----------



## lemonsbutera

does anyone still have the problem with watching advertisements? it's been a while now & they still won't let me watch a video


----------



## McCoy

lemonsbutera said:


> does anyone still have the problem with watching advertisements? it's been a while now & they still won't let me watch a video


I have had no problems in my main game on iPhone/Android, but other game we have going on Windows we have not been able to watch the videos for about a week now.  We were hoping the update yesterday would change that, but no luck.  So, you're not the only one!  What do you play the game on (phone/PC/etc.)?


----------



## hopemax

lemonsbutera said:


> does anyone still have the problem with watching advertisements? it's been a while now & they still won't let me watch a video



Yes, and I've seen a lot of posts on Facebook about it too.  I think people are anxious about it because now we need gems for the Premium characters.  So hopefully it gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Stormie_Sikb said:


> So apparently some already gave the crab event, but like me I guess others don't! Dammit! I want Crabs!!!


This is probably the only time I'll ever see someone write that. Lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

This is trivial compared to everything else, but anyone know what the 1/1 means when I open chests?  I don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## KPach525

Mayi said:


> You can get the ears hat from the parade float and a 60 min Pumba task


Pumbaa is not quite there yet. And I don't really prefer gambling my gems on parade floats.. thought Zazu would be helpful with others but if I can't get lucky enough to level him up it was a waste of gems too. Oh well, will have to wait and see


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone else walking around singing Hakuna Matata?  I bet Supernova is humming it right now on the subway!!


----------



## CallieMar

Building Circle of Life now. I'm glad I saved up enough gems for Zazu and Rafiki because so few characters are going to drop tokens for me!


----------



## lme30005

Where do you have to be in the game to unlock the event?


----------



## Lbjjhj

Can someone please tell me what is after Woody's 24 hour quest?  I have a couple more hours but want to be ready. I really need land. Thanks. Sorry if it was already posted and I missed it.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Lbjjhj said:


> Can someone please tell me what is after Woody's 24 hour quest?  I have a couple more hours but want to be ready. I really need land. Thanks. Sorry if it was already posted and I missed it.





emilyhuff said:


> Just an update: after Woody's 24 hour task you can start to welcome Bullseye, but of course he needs 60 luxo balls, 30 toy saddles and 30 ear hats to welcome! The toy saddles range from 1-4 hour task and the ear hats are 6 hour tasks from Zurg and Flynn Rider unless you have Wall-E then him and Eve have a 2 hour task.
> 
> This will actually take forever!
> 
> I was kind of hoping that we could open up Frontierland before Bullseye so that we would have space to place the lion king event buildings! Back to square 1!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Windwaker4444 said:


> This is trivial compared to everything else, but anyone know what the 1/1 means when I open chests?  I don't remember seeing that before.



*i had wondered this myself. but i found out after buying the NBC legendary chest bundle today (i needed oogie boogie) that in that area it counted down my chests so it showed 6/6 then 5/6 and so on...*

*which is really kind of stupid because unless you purchase a chest bundle there would be no reason for it because we always only can open one at a time.*

*just another one of those things the interns spent time coding when they could have coded something we need/want/asked for. lol.*


----------



## Aces86

Since I'm not very far in this game like everyone else, I have basically no land for the lion king stuff. Looks like I'll be storing my beauty and the beast stuff til the event is over and by then hopefully I'll have more land.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> Since I'm not very far in this game like everyone else, I have basically no land for the lion king stuff. Looks like I'll be storing my beauty and the beast stuff til the event is over and by then hopefully I'll have more land.


Me too.  Wish I could have opened the new lands first.


----------



## hopemax

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i had wondered this myself. but i found out after buying the NBC legendary chest bundle today (i needed oogie boogie) that in that area it counted down my chests so it showed 6/6 then 5/6 and so on...*
> 
> *which is really kind of stupid because unless you purchase a chest bundle there would be no reason for it because we always only can open one at a time.*
> 
> *just another one of those things the interns spent time coding when they could have coded something we need/want/asked for. lol.*



Actually, this is a very useful change, but it was in the last update too.  When they introduced chests for watching ads, what would happen to me is:  Open a chest from a platform.  After I clicked it to open, but BEFORE I could claim my prizes, I would get the prompt to watch an ad for a chest.  I would say Yes.  Watch the ad and then it would show the two chests on top of each other.  BUT I could only finish opening one of them.  So I would lose the chest that had been on the platform.  Annoying if it was a Bronze chest, worse if it was a silver, gold, or you could only imagine... platinum.

Now when that happens I get a 2/2 message, and I can open both chests and receive all my items.


----------



## nicki401

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i had wondered this myself. but i found out after buying the NBC legendary chest bundle today (i needed oogie boogie) that in that area it counted down my chests so it showed 6/6 then 5/6 and so on...*
> 
> *which is really kind of stupid because unless you purchase a chest bundle there would be no reason for it because we always only can open one at a time.*
> 
> *just another one of those things the interns spent time coding when they could have coded something we need/want/asked for. lol.*


How did you get a NBC bundle today? where was it listed?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

nicki401 said:


> How did you get a NBC bundle today? where was it listed?



*it was first a popup this morning, then when i clicked the vault it popped up again. if you go to the vault and click the buy chests it should come up.*



hopemax said:


> Actually, this is a very useful change, but it was in the last update too.  When they introduced chests for watching ads, what would happen to me is:  Open a chest from a platform.  After I clicked it to open, but BEFORE I could claim my prizes, I would get the prompt to watch an ad for a chest.  I would say Yes.  Watch the ad and then it would show the two chests on top of each other.  BUT I could only finish opening one of them.  So I would lose the chest that had been on the platform.  Annoying if it was a Bronze chest, worse if it was a silver, gold, or you could only imagine... platinum.
> 
> Now when that happens I get a 2/2 message, and I can open both chests and receive all my items.



*i did have that happen to me a few times. i just got in the habit of waiting for the reward to show up before clicking anymore chests. but that does make more sense.*


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ok...chasing Zazu has now become a sport.  I thought chasing Dash was bad, but Zazu has him beat!!


----------



## Aces86

Waiting on this final pair of pumbaa ears like


----------



## Windwaker4444

Me too!! Lets hope Zazu comes thru.  If I can catch him when he finishes in an hour of course.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone else walking around singing Hakuna Matata?  I bet Supernova is humming it right now on the subway!!


A guy could get shot on the subway for that.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *just another one of those things the interns spent time coding when they could have coded something we need/want/asked for.*



Welcome to the club, sir. It was lonely being a party of one in the "intern" gag.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

supernova said:


> Welcome to the club, sir. It was lonely being a party of one in the "intern" gag.



*haha, thanks, ive always been (quietly) right there with you!*


----------



## bookgirl

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ok...chasing Zazu has now become a sport.  I thought chasing Dash was bad, but Zazu has him beat!!



Dash isn't as bad as Wall-E and Eve dancing.........


----------



## Wdw1015

Zazu is not doing much for me in getting anything, he's 0 for 4 so far with anything. Not to mention his disturbing act of what appears to be blowing himself up when his task is finished when you click on the check.


----------



## mrzrich

bookgirl said:


> Dash isn't as bad as Wall-E and Eve dancing.........



The worst for me is Tink flying around the castle because I always wind up hitting the castle and going into the storybook.  MULTIPLE TIMES!


----------



## PrincessP

What level does Wall-E have to be to do the "dancing with Eve" task to earn a Bullseye token?  Wiki says Eve level 7, but ? On Wall-E's level. I have Eve at level 9, but I haven't purchased Wall-E yet. Wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## PrincessP

lme30005 said:


> Where do you have to be in the game to unlock the event?



For past events, you had to have unlocked California Screamin'. I have not heard, but I am guessing that is the case this time as well. 

You have to download the latest update as well....released July 6th to get the Lion King event. 

For Bullseye, you must defeat Mother Gothel first. 

For Jungle Book, you have to complete Zootopia....and I am guessing also have opened frontierland with Bullseye.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Only 5 gems away from having enough for Zazu, no thanks to the darn gem videos not working in at least 2 days now...  Finally got everything to welcome Pumbaa, but now have to wait an hour for an upgrade to finish.  Maybe things will move faster tomorrow if I can get both Zazu and Pumbaa by morning


----------



## Windwaker4444

mrzrich said:


> The worst for me is Think flying around the castle because I always wind up hitting the castle and going into the storybook.  MULTIPLE TIMES!


So true!!!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Pumbaa had a 6 hour task and after that was done I got the welcome Timon prompt. It also had me send goofy on a 6 hour task. Bullseye hasnt been as bad as I first thought. Currently sitting at 60/21/8. Those ears are gonna be the hard part


----------



## xthebowdenx

When did I miss the area directly behind Space Mountain being unlocked?!? And here I thought I had nothing to spend my 6mil magic on


----------



## Windwaker4444

xthebowdenx said:


> When did I miss the area directly behind Space Mountain being unlocked?!? And here I thought I had nothing to spend my 6mil magic on


Wish I had that problem.


----------



## lemonsbutera

McCoy said:


> I have had no problems in my main game on iPhone/Android, but other game we have going on Windows we have not been able to watch the videos for about a week now.  We were hoping the update yesterday would change that, but no luck.  So, you're not the only one!  What do you play the game on (phone/PC/etc.)?


i'm playing the game on my phone. the weird thing is that they let me watch an ad to get happiness (after parade!) but they won't let me watch it to get gems and chests.


----------



## Aces86

mrzrich said:


> The worst for me is Think flying around the castle because I always wind up hitting the castle and going into the storybook.  MULTIPLE TIMES!


  I have that problem with tinkerbelle too lol


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> What level does Wall-E have to be to do the "dancing with Eve" task to earn a Bullseye token?  Wiki says Eve level 7, but ? On Wall-E's level. I have Eve at level 9, but I haven't purchased Wall-E yet. Wondering if it's worth it.


Glad to see Wall-E is finally useful for something.  I would say yes and pull the trigger on Wall-E only because the drop rates on Bullseye's ear hats have been awful so far.  Plus, there are only three ways to get the tokens, and two of the quests are six hours each.  Wall-E/Eve are only two hours.  Your call...


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> When did I miss the area directly behind Space Mountain being unlocked?!? And here I thought I had nothing to spend my 6mil magic on





Windwaker4444 said:


> Wish I had that problem.


Wish I had that problem too.  I have all available areas unlocked and I'm still sitting on 9.3 million.


----------



## ABAPer

lemonsbutera said:


> does anyone still have the problem with watching advertisements? it's been a while now & they still won't let me watch a video


I originally reported the problem but stopping and restarting the app solved the problem for me.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Windwaker4444 said:


> This is trivial compared to everything else, but anyone know what the 1/1 means when I open chests?  I don't remember seeing that before.



I assume it's more for people who buy the chest packs. So it can list how many you have opened and how many are remaining?


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I assume it's more for people who buy the chest packs. So it can list how many you have opened and how many are remaining?


Makes sense, actually.  I haven't bought chest packs yet, but sometimes have three chests on pedestals waiting to be opened.  But I can certainly count down from three...


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Makes sense, actually.  I haven't bought chest packs yet, but sometimes have three chests on pedestals waiting to be opened.  But I can certainly count down from three...


Three maybe, but those interns you reference are helping you out with the five packs.  Counting down from five can get tricky!!


----------



## emilyhuff

Patiently waiting for Timon


----------



## MickeySkywalker

emilyhuff said:


> Patiently waiting for Timon


And Festival of the Lion King


----------



## Huck Finn

Wow....it will be a while for Festival of the Lion King (Lev 4 for Timon)


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> Patiently waiting for Timon


Sent Pumbaa on a 6-hour quest.  Wondering if that's what will unlock Timon?


----------



## J24LM

supernova said:


> Sent Pumbaa on a 6-hour quest.  Wondering if that's what will unlock Timon?


Yep that's the one that unlocks Timon


----------



## supernova

13 ear hats away from welcoming Bullseye!  Faster than I thought.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Three maybe, but those interns you reference are helping you out with the five packs.  Counting down from five can get tricky!!


Fortunately I can get to 11 without taking off my shoes.  My feet are a little too ticklish to be counting on my toes!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Has anyone started the happiness event?  What are the prizes?


----------



## bluekirty

xthebowdenx said:


> When did I miss the area directly behind Space Mountain being unlocked?!? And here I thought I had nothing to spend my 6mil magic on


All three areas?  They happened during three different updates.  Not the last Zootopia update, but I believe the three previous updates


----------



## MickeySkywalker

DoreyAdore said:


> Has anyone started the happiness event?  What are the prizes?


Only one set of prizes. Event currency and the two items needed to deal with the Jeweled Crabs
1-10           600 event currency 6/6
11-50         500 event currency 4/4
51-150       450 event currency 3/3
151-350      400 event currency 3/3
351-600      350 event currency 2/2
601-1000    300 even currency 2/2
1001-1500  250 event currency 1/1
1501-2000  200 event currency 1/1


----------



## blueelephant

MickeySkywalker said:


> Only one set of prizes. Event currency and the two items needed to deal with the Jeweled Crabs
> 1-10           600 event currency 6/6
> 11-50         500 event currency 4/4
> 51-150       450 event currency 3/3
> 151-350      400 event currency 3/3
> 351-600      350 event currency 2/2
> 601-1000    300 even currency 2/2
> 1001-1500  250 event currency 1/1
> 1501-2000  200 event currency 1/1


Thank you for posting that. Very helpful.


----------



## emilyhuff

I'm glad Nala won't be available for another 6 days! Timon is already proving to be difficult!


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> I'm glad Nala won't be available for another 6 days! Timon is already proving to be difficult!


His token quests aren't as short as Pumbaa's, that's for sure.


----------



## emilyhuff

I feel like I spoke too soon haha! I have 6/12 ear hats and 6/12 leis or whatever they are! Zazu has been very helpful!


----------



## lmmatooki

Every time I get to the second character to unlock, the drop rates become awful. Only at 4 lion paintings, 1 lei, and 2 ear hats...this is going to take awhile for sure. And I started at 11 too


----------



## Pheran

I think they screwed up on Bo Peep's tasks for Timon ears.  She can either do a 4-hour Visit Al's Toy Barn task on her own, or a 6-hour task for the same item with Jesse that doesn't give event currency??  That makes no sense.


----------



## J24LM

Pheran said:


> I think they screwed up on Bo Peep's tasks for Timon ears.  She can either do a 4-hour Visit Al's Toy Barn task on her own, or a 6-hour task for the same item with Jesse that doesn't give event currency??  That makes no sense.


Yea it's weird. Hamm has a 4 hour task and a task with Woody for the same item also 4 hours.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> I think they screwed up on Bo Peep's tasks for Timon ears.  She can either do a 4-hour Visit Al's Toy Barn task on her own, or a 6-hour task for the same item with Jesse that doesn't give event currency??  That makes no sense.


The Gameloft interns in charge of making this game screwed something up?  Say it ain't so...


----------



## nicki401

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *it was first a popup this morning, then when i clicked the vault it popped up again. if you go to the vault and click the buy chests it should come up..*



What is the vault?


----------



## Aces86

MickeySkywalker said:


> Only one set of prizes. Event currency and the two items needed to deal with the Jeweled Crabs
> 1-10           600 event currency 6/6
> 11-50         500 event currency 4/4
> 51-150       450 event currency 3/3
> 151-350      400 event currency 3/3
> 351-600      350 event currency 2/2
> 601-1000    300 even currency 2/2
> 1001-1500  250 event currency 1/1
> 1501-2000  200 event currency 1/1



Ok I feel dumb. Something popped up earlier about granting wishes but I clicked out of it before I could read it all. So what exactly is it? I've been fulfilling different happiness but all I get is happiness? I'm confused. Lol


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> I feel like I spoke too soon haha! I have 6/12 ear hats and 6/12 leis or whatever they are! Zazu has been very helpful!


Geez... How many gems are you blowing on speeding up tasks?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I feel pretty accomplished for being just under 1.5 days into my first timed event:
Pumbaa Lvl 4
Zazu Lvl 1 - Can't get his ears to drop from chests or Pumbaa's task!
Circle of Life built
Currently in the top 10 for the Happiness mini-event 
I guess I'm giving up on Zazu's ears for now and when Pumbaa gets done I'm going to send him off on his 6hr task so I can unlock Timon and start collecting his tokens.  

I still have the video problem too.  It's been about 3 days now without videos for gems, happiness after parades finish, or my bonus bronze chests.  So aggravating as I need those things, especially with a timed event occurring right now!!


----------



## Allison

Never mind.  Figured it out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Went to see Spiderman and lost most of the day.  I'm just now starting to collect Bullseye tokens.  Does anyone know if the new land opens up right after you welcome Bullseye?  I had to put an attraction away to build Circle of Life.  So, I'd really like to start using that land asap or my Incredibles are going to be homeless after the next build.  Can't have that...where will Dash dash too if he doesn't have a home? Or worse than that, he'll never be able to work together with Violet to get along.  I wish the designing interns would straighten out the areas in Tomorrowland since there is so much wasted space.  I like how Frontierland  is more building friendly.  Sounds like everyone is getting pretty far all ready.  So far, I'm liking this event.  Except for the fact that my tablet starts crashing if I do too much too fast.  Might be time for an upgrade.


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> Went to see Spiderman and lost most of the day.  I'm just now starting to collect Bullseye tokens.  Does anyone know if the new land opens up right after you welcome Bullseye?  I had to put an attraction away to build Circle of Life.  So, I'd really like to start using that land asap or my Incredibles are going to be homeless after the next build.  Can't have that...where will Dash dash too if he doesn't have a home? Or worse than that, he'll never be able to work together with Violet to get along.  I wish the designing interns would straighten out the areas in Tomorrowland since there is so much wasted space.  I like how Frontierland  is more building friendly.  Sounds like everyone is getting pretty far all ready.  So far, I'm liking this event.  Except for the fact that my tablet starts crashing if I do too much too fast.  Might be time for an upgrade.



Yeah my beauty and the beast characters are about to be without a home. However I'm not that far in the game. Only have the front of space mountain open.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

For those further along than me, which is most of you since I've only been playing for ~40 days, my next non-event characters to welcome are Pete and Eve.  It sounds like neither one of them is of any help on the event (Eve is but only with Wall-E from what I've read, but I only have 4 gems since I just spent all mine on Zazu so I'm not buying Wall-E anytime soon).  Is the best bet to just wait and welcome them after the event?  I've been debating with myself on whether or not to upgrade non-event characters as I'm wondering what the odds are of getting enough gems saved up to get Rafiki before the event ends - no real $ being spent by me!


----------



## emilyhuff

supernova said:


> Geez... How many gems are you blowing on speeding up tasks?


  Actually none!! I got pretty lucky starting two silver chests when I woke up this morning that both dropped items! And zazu has been like hitting the mother load each hour with the hats!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> Yeah my beauty and the beast characters are about to be without a home. However I'm not that far in the game. Only have the front of space mountain open.


Off topic...I might be crazy, but didn't you restart your game?  I seem to remember that from somewhere.  If so, just out of curiosity, did you lose everything you paid real money for?  I'm not quite sure how that works if you lose your game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeiaSOS13 said:


> For those further along than me, which is most of you since I've only been playing for ~40 days, my next non-event characters to welcome are Pete and Eve.  It sounds like neither one of them is of any help on the event (Eve is but only with Wall-E from what I've read, but I only have 4 gems since I just spent all mine on Zazu so I'm not buying Wall-E anytime soon).  Is the best bet to just wait and welcome them after the event?  I've been debating with myself on whether or not to upgrade non-event characters as I'm wondering what the odds are of getting enough gems saved up to get Rafiki before the event ends - no real $ being spent by me!


If I remember correctly, Pete took awhile to get.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Windwaker4444 said:


> If I remember correctly, Pete took awhile to get.


He has indeed taken a while, but I'm now only 2 ears (out of 8) away from having everything to welcome him.  If he's not useful in the event though, I'll probably wait to welcome him after.  Welcoming him once I get those 2 ears is going to take all my magic, and I may prefer to use that to upgrade other characters for gems in hopes of getting Rafiki (I think that's a long-shot, but it's early enough in the event I'm willing to try)


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeiaSOS13 said:


> He has indeed taken a while, but I'm now only 2 ears (out of 8) away from having everything to welcome him.  If he's not useful in the event though, I'll probably wait to welcome him after.  Welcoming him once I get those 2 ears is going to take all my magic, and I may prefer to use that to upgrade other characters for gems in hopes of getting Rafiki (I think that's a long-shot, but it's early enough in the event I'm willing to try)


I have my Pete on a job right now.  But, I think he offers a Timon item. The job popped up after I was able to welcome Timon.  He doesn't give you any event currency though.  I'll check when he's done if someone hasn't already answered the question.  Players are pretty quick to reply on this message board.  Hold tight until someone knows for sure.


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeiaSOS13 said:


> He has indeed taken a while, but I'm now only 2 ears (out of 8) away from having everything to welcome him.  If he's not useful in the event though, I'll probably wait to welcome him after.  Welcoming him once I get those 2 ears is going to take all my magic, and I may prefer to use that to upgrade other characters for gems in hopes of getting Rafiki (I think that's a long-shot, but it's early enough in the event I'm willing to try)


Scratch my last message.  Pete helps with Bullseye's saddle.  Hope that helps.


----------



## aussiebill10

So glad they started a happiness event I have had about 20 waiting for about 2 months lol


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Windwaker4444 said:


> Scratch my last message.  Pete helps with Bullseye's saddle.  Hope that helps.


That means I can wait, because I'm so far from getting to start on Bullseye....


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> Off topic...I might be crazy, but didn't you restart your game?  I seem to remember that from somewhere.  If so, just out of curiosity, did you lose everything you paid real money for?  I'm not quite sure how that works if you lose your game.



Yes I did but I only spent money for gems on Pluto. This time around I spent money for beauty and the beast chests.

And it's saved this time thru my Facebook lol


----------



## PrincessS121212

LeiaSOS13 said:


> For those further along than me, which is most of you since I've only been playing for ~40 days, my next non-event characters to welcome are Pete and Eve.  It sounds like neither one of them is of any help on the event (Eve is but only with Wall-E from what I've read, but I only have 4 gems since I just spent all mine on Zazu so I'm not buying Wall-E anytime soon).  Is the best bet to just wait and welcome them after the event?  I've been debating with myself on whether or not to upgrade non-event characters as I'm wondering what the odds are of getting enough gems saved up to get Rafiki before the event ends - no real $ being spent by me!



Rafiki is supposed to be 230 gems, so it will be a struggle to go from 4 to 230 in ~3 weeks.  Welcoming Pete isn't a bad idea if you are that close, just don't try to level him up too quick or his tokens will drop instead of lion king tokens.


----------



## Pheran

LeiaSOS13 said:


> For those further along than me, which is most of you since I've only been playing for ~40 days, my next non-event characters to welcome are Pete and Eve.  It sounds like neither one of them is of any help on the event (Eve is but only with Wall-E from what I've read, but I only have 4 gems since I just spent all mine on Zazu so I'm not buying Wall-E anytime soon).  Is the best bet to just wait and welcome them after the event?  I've been debating with myself on whether or not to upgrade non-event characters as I'm wondering what the odds are of getting enough gems saved up to get Rafiki before the event ends - no real $ being spent by me!



So far Eve has not been useful for the Lion King event but I'm still using her to get Carrot Pens for Judy Hopps.  Pete hasn't been useful for Lion King either but he can get Bullseye saddles as Windwaker already pointed out.


----------



## Pheran

PrincessS121212 said:


> Rafiki is supposed to be 230 gems, so it will be a struggle to go from 4 to 230 in ~3 weeks.  Welcoming Pete isn't a bad idea if you are that close, just don't try to level him up too quick or his tokens will drop instead of lion king tokens.



Last I heard Rafiki is supposed to be 275, not 230.


----------



## hopemax

LeiaSOS13 said:


> For those further along than me, which is most of you since I've only been playing for ~40 days, my next non-event characters to welcome are Pete and Eve.  It sounds like neither one of them is of any help on the event (Eve is but only with Wall-E from what I've read, but I only have 4 gems since I just spent all mine on Zazu so I'm not buying Wall-E anytime soon).  Is the best bet to just wait and welcome them after the event?  I've been debating with myself on whether or not to upgrade non-event characters as I'm wondering what the odds are of getting enough gems saved up to get Rafiki before the event ends - no real $ being spent by me!



I understand the logic of not upgrading characters when then need a lot of items to drop.  So when characters are at least level 4.  But I think simply having more characters, plus the few gems you get for upgrading them from level 1 to 4  is beneficial.  Especially, at that point of the game Magic was so critical that having more characters can make a big difference.  Yes, their tokens may drop.  But at low levels they only have a few tokens to collect.  So you can hold for short periods when you are trying for a specific event token (to Welcome or upgrade an Event character to be able to do a quest or build buildings) if you need to.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Haven't seen this posted yet, but if you look closely at the character quest list, the background behind the characters heads are two different shades of yellow.  Just like in previous timed events, the dark yellow tasks are the quests that are essential to the timed events, and the slightly lighter yellow are regular quests that can be completed later on.  Shame that DMK chose a shade of yellow so close to the original yellow color instead of a color that pops like in previous timed events.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Welcoming Bullseye! 6 hours. Got all of Timons ears just need 3 more lei's


----------



## KPach525

PrincessS121212 said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet, but if you look closely at the character quest list, the background behind the characters heads are two different shades of yellow.  Just like in previous timed events, the dark yellow tasks are the quests that are essential to the timed events, and the slightly lighter yellow are regular quests that can be completed later on.  Shame that DMK chose a shade of yellow so close to the original yellow color instead of a color that pops like in previous timed events.


I noticed it too after welcoming Pumbaa and getting two quests. 

Stupid interns...


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet, but if you look closely at the character quest list, the background behind the characters heads are two different shades of yellow.  Just like in previous timed events, the dark yellow tasks are the quests that are essential to the timed events, and the slightly lighter yellow are regular quests that can be completed later on.  Shame that DMK chose a shade of yellow so close to the original yellow color instead of a color that pops like in previous timed events.


Wow.  I missed that.  I just figured they stopped using blue.  Thanks!!!!  Should keep me from wasting time on tasks that won't add to the storyline.  I'll save the light yellow ones for the end.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I couldnt wait and used gems to welcome Bullseye. After that merlin showed up and and so did Malificent and then Frontier Land opened. The first space was 250,000. Then bullseye has a 6 hour task and also he and woody have a joint task once that is finished.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

PrincessS121212 said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet, but if you look closely at the character quest list, the background behind the characters heads are two different shades of yellow.  Just like in previous timed events, the dark yellow tasks are the quests that are essential to the timed events, and the slightly lighter yellow are regular quests that can be completed later on.  Shame that DMK chose a shade of yellow so close to the original yellow color instead of a color that pops like in previous timed events.



-where is the character quest list?

- does anyone know why on iPad game does not stay open? Every time I go to play, the game reboots. I have 1.5G memory open (if that matters).

Thanks!


----------



## Pheran

Hmm, I'm pretty sure if I tried Dale's first task at Disney World, I'd get thrown out of the park.


----------



## lemonsbutera

LeiaSOS13 said:


> For those further along than me, which is most of you since I've only been playing for ~40 days, my next non-event characters to welcome are Pete and Eve.  It sounds like neither one of them is of any help on the event (Eve is but only with Wall-E from what I've read, but I only have 4 gems since I just spent all mine on Zazu so I'm not buying Wall-E anytime soon).  Is the best bet to just wait and welcome them after the event?  I've been debating with myself on whether or not to upgrade non-event characters as I'm wondering what the odds are of getting enough gems saved up to get Rafiki before the event ends - no real $ being spent by me!


i've only played the game for a few weeks too just like you, and i think you shouldn't welcome eve & pete to the game during the event. both took a while to get, and they're no help to the event anyway. i'm holding on welcoming minnie & eve cause they cost a lot of magic & their tokens are pretty hard & took so long to get.


----------



## go oilers go

supernova said:


> Glad to see Wall-E is finally useful for something.  I would say yes and pull the trigger on Wall-E only because the drop rates on Bullseye's ear hats have been awful so far.  Plus, there are only three ways to get the tokens, and two of the quests are six hours each.  Wall-E/Eve are only two hours.  Your call...


Looks like without Wall-E, it will be tough to get Bullseye...60/60, 30/30, and 3/30 .  Oh well, I guess I can store building until I get 27 more hats...


----------



## nanlou

I sent Anna and Kristoff on their one hour exploration quest, and they seem to have gotten lost. I have the green check mark indicating they are finished with their quest, but when I click on it to find them the screen gets re-centered to a spot just outside and above the park's front gate and the two characters are nowhere to be seen! It's as I feel they escaped the park and disappeared. Doe anyone here know how to find them or call them back into the park?!??


----------



## DoreyAdore

I haven't seen the movie in quite some time so maybe I'm forgetting, but what do crabs (crystal or otherwise) have to do with The Lion King?


----------



## 2010_Bride

nanlou said:


> I sent Anna and Kristoff on their one hour exploration quest, and they seem to have gotten lost. I have the green check mark indicating they are finished with their quest, but when I click on it to find them the screen gets re-centered to a spot just outside and above the park's front gate and the two characters are nowhere to be seen! It's as I feel they escaped the park and disappeared. Doe anyone here know how to find them or call them back into the park?!??



Just reboot the game. I've had the same problem twice with sending characters after the beetles. It shows the green check mark but I can't find the character. Once I rebooted I had to click on the character (Goofy) in the list of characters not the bug task picture. There are a few minor glitches like this.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Questions on timed events:  After the event is over, what happens to your event currency?  Also, since upgrading the event characters takes event currency, can you no longer level them up after the event ends?


----------



## DoreyAdore

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Questions on timed events:  After the event is over, what happens to your event currency?  Also, since upgrading the event characters takes event currency, can you no longer level them up after the event ends?


Usually it converts to gems. I believe the conversion rate was 2000 event currency gets you one gem with a max of 40 gems.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I always find the chests but today I could not find one until it hit me....look in Frontierland and sure enough there it was


----------



## dacutebuggy

Wait a second–I was probably 5/6 of the way to finishing the XP required for level 38 before the update, and when I looked just now post-update for probably the first time, I don’t have any XP in the star? Is this a glitch anyone else has had?


----------



## Aces86

I feel like it's taking forever to get timon's items


----------



## nicki401

Can anyone explain what "The Vault" is?


----------



## lmmatooki

Finally welcoming Timon! Got so lucky that I accumulated a ton of his items overnight and this morning, thank goodness! I only needed one more ear hat and had all of his leis. I had a few characters on quests to get those items and they ended at the same time. So, I decided to only click on one character that would possibly give me the ear hat (which it did), welcomed Timon, and then clicked on the other characters which gave me a head start on leveling him up later. Hope the luck is picking up for those that were struggling with me yesterday!


----------



## CallieMar

lmmatooki said:


> Finally welcoming Timon! Got so lucky that I accumulated a ton of his items overnight and this morning, thank goodness! I only needed one more ear hat and had all of his leis. I had a few characters on quests to get those items and they ended at the same time. So, I decided to only click on one character that would possibly give me the ear hat (which it did), welcomed Timon, and then clicked on the other characters which gave me a head start on leveling him up later. Hope the luck is picking up for those that were struggling with me yesterday!



The update showing which characters are ready to collect make this strategy a lot easier too!


----------



## lmmatooki

CallieMar said:


> The update showing which characters are ready to collect make this strategy a lot easier too!


I completely agree! I love the new update being like this


----------



## J24LM

nicki401 said:


> Can anyone explain what "The Vault" is?


I think someone just used the term 'vault' to describe where the chests are mounted on the pedestals.


----------



## J24LM

I'm 2 leis away from welcoming Timon! Anybody know what happens after?


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Aces86 said:


> I feel like it's taking forever to get timon's items


It is


----------



## DoreyAdore

I really wanted to welcome Bullseye today but with 9 more ears still to go I'll be lucky if I get him tomorrow.  With only three tasks available to get his ears (even with a good drop rate) these have taken a lot longer than the saddles. I want the new land!


----------



## PrincessP

J24LM said:


> I'm 2 leis away from welcoming Timon! Anybody know what happens after?



4 hours to welcome Timon after earning all his tokens. Then there is a 2 hour task Pumbaa and Timon together to eat bugs...."bug safety test."  That's where I am so don't know what comes after that. 

Note: Timon also has a 1 hour task, but it is not the brown/yellow task that moves things along....only one if the extra tasks in yellow (i.e. Nonessential).


----------



## PrincessP

DoreyAdore said:


> I really wanted to welcome Bullseye today but with 9 more ears still to go I'll be lucky if I get him tomorrow.  With only three tasks available to get his ears (even with a good drop rate) these have taken a lot longer than the saddles. I want the new land!



I have 11 more ear hats to go on Bullseye.  I'm with you....so anxious to get that curse removed and new land opened. I put my jet packs in storage to build Circle of Life. The new land will be great!!!


----------



## PrincessP

dacutebuggy said:


> Wait a second–I was probably 5/6 of the way to finishing the XP required for level 38 before the update, and when I looked just now post-update for probably the first time, I don’t have any XP in the star? Is this a glitch anyone else has had?



I just moved from level 45 to 46. The level up happened on Thursday just after the Wednesday update.  So no glitch for me. Try shutting down and opening it back up again. Maybe that will reset??  FWIW I don't think there is much benefit to leveling up other than getting a gem each time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> I just moved from level 45 to 46. The level up happened on Thursday just after the Wednesday update.  So no glitch for me. Try shutting down and opening it back up again. Maybe that will reset??  FWIW I don't think there is much benefit to leveling up other than getting a gem each time.


I agree on the leveling up.  Not to be greedy, but we should get more than 1 gem.  Especially after how long we play to earn the level up.  After all, we get 5 gems for maxing a character to level 10.  I'm just about to hit 48 myself.  Blows me away when I see people in the 50's.  They must be on non stop.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Two more ear hats to welcome Timon.  1 more ear hat to take Zazu to level 2.  And way too many for Bullseye to think about.  Hopefully today on the first two.  Maybe Bullseye by the end of the event.  Lol


----------



## nicki401

I just welcomed timon. Have rapunzel in waiting but she takes 24 hours so i think that would waste time? does she help any with this event?


----------



## CallieMar

I'm up to the 12 hr task for Pumbaa which I think is right before building Festival of the Lion King, but I'm holding off for a few hours so Pumbaa can collect more stuff and be ready to build tomorrow morning. Hoarding nets and lures while I can. Token drops have been pretty good so far...having Zazu definitely helps.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So I just finished the 4 hour wait and welcomed Timon. When I was reading his printed dialogue with Poomba, in my head, I "heard" it in Nathan Lane's voice. Don't judge me.


----------



## Allison

I seem to have a problem with Zazu.  I purchased him early on and he has yet to return anything-even common items.


----------



## DoreyAdore

CallieMar said:


> I'm up to the 12 hr task for Pumbaa which I think is right before building Festival of the Lion King, but I'm holding off for a few hours so Pumbaa can collect more stuff and be ready to build tomorrow morning. Hoarding nets and lures while I can. Token drops have been pretty good so far...having Zazu definitely helps.


The challenge is (or will be) that Timon has to be at level four to build the Festival of the Lion King. To get him to level two only takes one of each token and 400 event currency.  I wonder what level three and four will require...


----------



## Windwaker4444

nicki401 said:


> I just welcomed timon. Have rapunzel in waiting but she takes 24 hours so i think that would waste time? does she help any with this event?


She doesn't help with the event but she  does help with Bullseye.


----------



## CallieMar

DoreyAdore said:


> The challenge is that Timon has to be at level four to build the Festival of the Lion King. To get him to level two only takes one of each token and 400 event currency.  I wonder what level three and four will require...



For Timon - Level 3 also requires one of each token, don't remember the currency amount. Level 4 requires two of each token and 550 currency.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Allison said:


> I seem to have a problem with Zazu.  I purchased him early on and he has yet to return anything-even common items.



His items show up on Main Street instead of where you tap him.


----------



## DoreyAdore

CallieMar said:


> For Timon - Level 3 also requires one of each token, don't remember the currency amount. Level 4 requires two of each token and 550 currency.


It's 450 event currency for level 3.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Timon has a 4 hour mandatory task after his task with Poomba.


----------



## KPach525

DoreyAdore said:


> The challenge is (or will be) that Timon has to be at level four to build the Festival of the Lion King. To get him to level two only takes one of each token and 400 event currency.  I wonder what level three and four will require...


I've got Timon at level 3 already, level 4 only requires 2 of each.


----------



## Allison

xthebowdenx said:


> His items show up on Main Street instead of where you tap him.


 Thank you for explaining that.  I was going crazy.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Allison said:


> Thank you for explaining that.  I was going crazy.


I have no idea why they programmed it that way. Bc I thought the same thing at first.


----------



## PrincessS121212

CuteAsMinnie said:


> -where is the character quest list?
> 
> - does anyone know why on iPad game does not stay open? Every time I go to play, the game reboots. I have 1.5G memory open (if that matters).
> 
> Thanks!


The character quest list is the checkboard looking thing on the bottom left, that if tapped, opens to reveal all the quests of all the characters.  The ones at the top or a dark shade of yellow are the most important to move the storyline/timed event along.  The ones with the light yellow background can be done at any time.


----------



## PrincessS121212

nicki401 said:


> Can anyone explain what "The Vault" is?



A vault is a big storage container, usually used for storing valuables.  In this case, it's the room/building on main street that looks like Scrooge McDuck's money vault on the inside with pedestals to store the treasure chests.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone have Timon at level 4 yet?  I was wondering how much event currency Festival of the Lion King is going to cost.  I'm just now welcoming Timon, so it'll take a few days to get to that point.


----------



## Allison

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone have Timon at level 4 yet?  I was wondering how much event currency Festival of the Lion King is going to cost.  I'm just now welcoming Timon, so it'll take a few days to get to that point.


  I just welcomed him this afternoon and he is already at level 3.


----------



## DoreyAdore

KPach525 said:


> I've got Timon at level 3 already, level 4 only requires 2 of each.


Thanks!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I unlocked Timon at about midnight last night, and have been working to collect his tokens all day, and I'm still short 2 ears and 4 leis. I was really hoping to at least start his 4hr welcoming before bed tonight, but I'm not so sure at this rate.  On the plus side I have Pumbaa at lvl 5, and just collected the last item to get Zazu up to lvl 3 (once he's done with his attempts to help me get Timon's tokens)

My videos started working again last night!  Though they stopped working again this afternoon....  I'm missing out on so many gems, bronze chests, and post-parade happiness videos it's ridiculous!!  I think it's been 4 days now!


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> I have 11 more ear hats to go on Bullseye.  I'm with you....so anxious to get that curse removed and new land opened. I put my jet packs in storage to build Circle of Life. The new land will be great!!!


Welcomed Bullseye this afternoon.  Once the portal opens, we can open one area of land at 250,000 pieces of magic.  The square to the left says "Coming Soon" and the square to the right says "Complete more Jungle Book" quests".


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> I just moved from level 45 to 46. The level up happened on Thursday just after the Wednesday update.  So no glitch for me. Try shutting down and opening it back up again. Maybe that will reset??  FWIW I don't think there is much benefit to leveling up other than getting a gem each time.


I have been on level 47 for three rounds now.  Once my star filled up and I moved up, I stayed at 47.  Happened a second time.  Nearly done with this current star and will be curious to see if I finally move up to 48.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I went from 48 to 49 today. Also after getting Timon to level four there have been a bunch of different quests and I still havent been able to get Festival of the Lion King. Scar showed up and then Timon and Pumbaa go on a 6 hour joint task to Follow Scars Trail


----------



## MickeySkywalker

After that joint task Scar appeared again and talked about Hyenas then I was able to build Festival of the Lion King. There is also another hyena tapper. 40, 10 at a time with 5 min in between


----------



## lmmatooki

While I wait for Pumba to finish his 12 hr quest (he has 9.5 left now), I am going to focus on leveling up Zazu and Timon. So far have every character at level 3 and I plan to have Zazu and Timon at 4 or 5 when Pumba is done! And then level up Pumba when he is done because he is ready to level up to 4. I hope it continues to be this easy to level characters up.


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> I went from 48 to 49 today. Also after getting Timon to level four there have been a bunch of different quests and I still havent been able to get Festival of the Lion King. Scar showed up and then Timon and Pumbaa go on a 6 hour joint task to Follow Scars Trail


What levels do you have your other characters at?


----------



## Aces86

Finally welcoming timon!


----------



## mikegood2

Got Timon to level 4 this morning. Now I just need to finish one or two more Lion King quests, so I should be able to place Festival of the Lion King this afternoon. Also up to 24/30 of Bullseyes final item, so I should be able to welcome him today!

Been a busy last few days for me, so I'm probably 1/2 a day behind where I would/should usually be. Been babysitting my nieces the last few days so my youngest niece insisted on playing for me. Between that and her finding Plants vs. Zombies, she has had my iPad more than I have. 

The last few days have also reminded my how much I want the game to add the ability to cancel any job at any time, even at the cost of one or two gems. Would have allowed me to "fix" some of the job mistakes my niece made,


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Ugh just after I put Elsa on an 8 hour task to keep her out of the way one of the kids decide that they want to see her make it snow.  I refuse to be below 100 in the happiness event! I'm never in the top 100 of anything! And I'm gonna do it this time!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Rachel Snow White said:


> Ugh just after I put Elsa on an 8 hour task to keep her out of the way one of the kids decide that they want to see her make it snow.  I refuse to be below 100 in the happiness event! I'm never in the top 100 of anything! And I'm gonna do it this time!


I can totally relate!  I've actually stopped sending Gaston, Daisy, and Elsa out on their tasks to get event currency. They take too long and I'd always get wishes for them as soon as I sent them out.


----------



## mikegood2

DoreyAdore said:


> I can totally relate!  I've actually stopped sending Gaston, Daisy, and Elsa out on their tasks to get event currency. They take too long and I'd always get wishes for them as soon as I sent them out.



I've just started sending, non-item characters out on 4h jobs. It's short enough that if they can get wishes I don't have to wait long. It's also long enough that I don't need to recycle thru 50+ characters every time I want to give out item jobs.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got Zazu at 5, Timon training to 4, Pumbaa at 6. RNGesus is frowning on me for Bullseye, still got half the ears to get to unlock him.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I got Timon to lvl 4 today, and just sent him off on his 4hr task.  After reading through these posts though it sounds like I still have several other tasks after that before I can build Festival of the Lion King.  I was hoping to get that started before bed tonight, but didn't realize there were so many required tasks first (a 12hr for Pumbaa??)  *sigh*  Oh well, I'll keep leveling up my characters while I wait.  Current status: Zazu lvl 4, Timon lvl 4, Pumbaa lvl 5  I might even lvl up some non-event characters for the gems - Hamm is at lvl 7 and ready to go up again and he gives 4 gems to reach lvl 8, then 5 for lvl 9 and a whopping 20 for lvl 10 if my sources are correct... With drops like that maybe I can get enough gems for Rafiki before the event ends (I know that's a long shot since I only have 25 gems right now)


----------



## Allison

Welcoming Bullseye now and had the first sighting of Scar.


----------



## nicki401

Im super excited because I got the tower of terror in a gold chest today


----------



## aussiebill10

While I'm waiting to get another 21 ears for Bullseye I'm trying to remember the two jobs needed for the saddles as I have all I need it doesn't show up in tasks
I know one was 4hr Pete demand diner  food but not the others


----------



## mikegood2

Level 4 Timon does not unlock the Festival of the Lion King, but unlocks more Lion King quests. I believe one was a 4h Timon mission and also a Pumbaa Pig on Patrol missions which appears to be 12h. Not sure what, if anything, might be required after that? Not gonna start Pumbaas mission for a few hours, or it will end in the middle of the night for me. Figure I might as well let him do a few more jobs and/or bump him up to level 6 after a I collect another Lion Painting.

Also, hopefully less than an hour away from welcoming Bullseye! Have a feeling it's going to be anticlimax


----------



## Rachel Snow White

DoreyAdore said:


> I can totally relate!  I've actually stopped sending Gaston, Daisy, and Elsa out on their tasks to get event currency. They take too long and I'd always get wishes for them as soon as I sent them out.


What rank are you in the happiness event? I'm currently at 54


----------



## CallieMar

I'm building Festival of the Lion King now (6 hrs). After the 12 hour Pumbaa task, Timon and Pumbaa have to go on a 2 hr quest together then a 6 hr quest together, then you can build it. 

Zazu has been the hardest one to level up, his ears hardly ever drop for me!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Rachel Snow White said:


> What rank are you in the happiness event? I'm currently at 54


I'm at 10 on my chart with a score of 67.


----------



## PrincessP

aussiebill10 said:


> While I'm waiting to get another 21 ears for Bullseye I'm trying to remember the two jobs needed for the saddles as I have all I need it doesn't show up in tasks
> I know one was 4hr Pete demand diner  food but not the others



Bullseye saddle tasks:
*Donald visit Mickey
*Aurora & Flora Check-in
*Merryweather Research Evil Magic
*Rapunzel & Mother Gothel - Hazelnut Soup Dinner


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> I'm building Festival of the Lion King now (6 hrs). After the 12 hour Pumbaa task, Timon and Pumbaa have to go on a 2 hr quest together then a 6 hr quest together, then you can build it.
> 
> Zazu has been the hardest one to level up, his ears hardly ever drop for me!


Do you remember how much event currency to cost to build Festival of the Lion King?  I'm about to start the last 6 hour quest and I have roughly 11k in event currency.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Special congrats to everyone who already unlocked Bullseye!!!!  I still need 21 hats for him.  Slow going at 2   6 hour tasks.


----------



## Acer

As I get ready to send Pumba on his 12 hr quest tonight, I have Pumba and Zazu at level 6. I have Timon at 4 and need two hats to get him to 5. Ill build that Festival tomorrow and seem to be on par with most people. 

Bullseye will take forever. I have the saddles, but not the hats. I only have 11 and only Flynn and Zurg who can get them.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Do you remember how much event currency to cost to build Festival of the Lion King?  I'm about to start the last 6 hour quest and I have roughly 11k in event currency.


I wanna say 5000 but can't remember for sure


----------



## CallieMar

Windwaker4444 said:


> Do you remember how much event currency to cost to build Festival of the Lion King?  I'm about to start the last 6 hour quest and I have roughly 11k in event currency.



It's 3000 event currency.


----------



## MrsPottts

Do the happiness you get from watching a video and from opening chests count in the leaderboard ?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

MrsPottts said:


> Do the happiness you get from watching a video and from opening chests count in the leaderboard ?


I don't think so as it's technically a "Wish-Granter" event, plus I don't think I've seen any of those change my status.  Though in all fairness my videos haven't been working correctly in almost a week.  I've had a few brief moments where they work, but I've probably missed out on a good half dozen gems at least, and don't get me started on the bonus chests and post parade happiness that I've missed too.... :-(


----------



## mmmears

Well, I'm finally building the Festival of the Lion King.  I'm finding it hard to get the things needed to raise Zazu's level, and much, much harder to get the ears I need for Bullseye since I only have 2 tasks and they are longer ones.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

mmmears said:


> Well, I'm finally building the Festival of the Lion King.  I'm finding it hard to get the things needed to raise Zazu's level, and much, much harder to get the ears I need for Bullseye since I only have 2 tasks and they are longer ones.


I've been struggling with Zazu's tokens too, particularly his ears!  Though I'm not yet building Festival of the Lion King as I still have tasks to complete (though Timon is at lvl 4) Pumbaa is off on his 12hr task, so hopefully I can start building it by tomorrow evening.

I'm not nearly far enough along to get Bullseye yet, but the horror stories on here have me dreading the day I get that far.


----------



## aussiebill10

the bonus happiness don't count towards the event total or the ones opening the original chests


----------



## LeCras

Doing ok so far, I have Timon at lvl 4, Pumbaa at 5 ready to lvl up, Zazu at 3 ready to lvl up and Bullseye at lvl 4 (missing two hats before levelling up to 5). Really enjoying the event - it's not feeling rushed at all at the moment. I seem to have lucked out on the wish granter leaderboard too, I'm second with 83!


----------



## supernova

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Though I'm not yet building Festival of the Lion King as I still have tasks to complete (though Timon is at lvl 4) Pumbaa is off on his 12hr task, so hopefully I can start building it by tomorrow evening..



Sounds like you and I are in pretty much the same spot.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Sad day at my Kingdom.  The Incredibles are now officially homeless.  I started to build the Festival of the Lion King and well...they lost their home to new construction.  Hopefully Goofy has some spare rooms!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mikegood2 said:


> Level 4 Timon does not unlock the Festival of the Lion King, but unlocks more Lion King quests.



Levelling Timon up to four doesn't trigger unlocking FotLK but he has to at level four before you can build it.


----------



## Quellman

DoreyAdore said:


> I haven't seen the movie in quite some time so maybe I'm forgetting, but what do crabs (crystal or otherwise) have to do with The Lion King?



They don't.  There was a mention in one of the (I think) Mickey/Merlin dialogue screens that the crabs are harvesting the magic from the Kingdom as part of Maleficents plan to keep the kingdom in darkness.  So the characters, Mickey, Goofy, and a few of the Lion King ones all help to clear the magic stealing crabs.


----------



## lmmatooki

Finished the second round of hyenas about 2 hours ago and the festival of the lion king will be ready in 3 hrs and 40 mins. So I guess I'm back to leveling characters up! Oh and I also welcomed bullseye about 2 hrs ago as well!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So happy I finished the happiness event with the 47 rank!


----------



## aussiebill10

Finally get a first place finish,too bad I don't do as well when there is good items for top 5 like Concession Stands etc


----------



## Rachel Snow White

lmmatooki said:


> Finished the second round of hyenas about 2 hours ago and the festival of the lion king will be ready in 3 hrs and 40 mins. So I guess I'm back to leveling characters up! Oh and I also welcomed bullseye about 2 hrs ago as well!


What was the last task you had to do to get the festival of the lion king?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

aussiebill10 said:


> Finally get a first place finish,too bad I don't do as well when there is good items for top 5 like Concession Stands etc


Congratulations!


----------



## aussiebill10

How big a footprint is festival of lion king?


----------



## KPach525

FYI: after building festival of the lion king, you send T & P for a joint 2 hr task, followed by another 4 hr task. FotLK also triggers a new line with Woody and Jessie, 12hr task for Woody, 4 hours for Jessie.

Addition: 12 hour joint task for T&P next


----------



## KPach525

aussiebill10 said:


> How big a footprint is festival of lion king?


10x10


----------



## LeCras

Has anyone else not received their wish granting rewards? I finished second but haven't received anything yet...

Edited: they popped up 90 minutes later. Yay!


----------



## littlebearfan

Just started to welcome Timon, but got an ear hat and a lei right after so I can get him to level 2 right away. 

Only need 2 more ear hats for Bullseye. I seem to be having more luck with him than the lion king characters.


----------



## aussiebill10

So building lion king now,so best to ensure Pumba and Timon as well as Jesse and Woody are timed to be ready in 6 hr time and not out on some long tasks


----------



## MickeySkywalker

So many tasks I have lost count but I am currently welcoming Mowgli and I got the welcome Nala prompt even though I cant for a couple more days. Mowgli requires 10 prickley pears, 10 baskets, 10 ears and 150,000 magic.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> What levels do you have your other characters at?


Sorry I wasnt online earlier but now I have Zazu at 6, Timon at 6, Pumbaa is currently going to 7 and Bullseye is at 4.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

KPach525 said:


> FYI: after building festival of the lion king, you send T & P for a joint 2 hr task, followed by another 4 hr task. FotLK also triggers a new line with Woody and Jessie, 12hr task for Woody, 4 hours for Jessie.
> 
> Addition: 12 hour joint task for T&P next


Ugh... all these T&P joint tasks are keeping me from leveling up Zazu as they're the only ones that can get his ears (aside from bronze chests)


----------



## KPach525

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Ugh... all these T&P joint tasks are keeping me from leveling up Zazu as they're the only ones that can get his ears (aside from bronze chests)


Agreed. And the one time I really want bronze I get another gold and platinum in one day


----------



## DoreyAdore

Sir Woody and Bo Peep are dancing together for four hours and Lady Jessie and Buzz are doing the same but for eight hours.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Agreed. And the one time I really want bronze I get another gold and platinum in one day


Your vault looks pretty much like mine at this point.  With so many gems in stock, it might not hurt to open up that third pedestal.  Mine has come in quite handy, especially with all of the bronze and silver chests I seem to be finding lately.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Your vault looks pretty much like mine at this point.  With so many gems in stock, it might not hurt to open up that third pedestal.  Mine has come in quite handy, especially with all of the bronze and silver chests I seem to be finding lately.


I've been heavily debating that. My gem stock is solely earned not bought though, and I'm almost done upgrading everyone to 10 except zootopia (8, 8, 5) and lion king obviously. Plus the issue is that I don't want to open those gold and platinum until there are better options.


----------



## lmmatooki

Sent timon and pumba to take a break at the circle of life for 12 hrs (only 10 hrs left now) I hope I'm ahead of the game for once!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Not to jinx anything, but even though I only have 2 characters getting Bullseye hats in 6 hour tasks, they always seem to give me one at the end of the 6 hours.  I am so grateful for that.  It would be horrible if the drop rate was poor.  14 to go, so maybe in 2 to 3 days...


----------



## MuttMama

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sad day at my Kingdom.  The Incredibles are now officially homeless.  I started to build the Festival of the Lion King and well...they lost their home to new construction.  Hopefully Goofy has some spare rooms!!


I have to admit I am bummed that I have had to put things in storage because there is not enough space available to put them all out.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sad day at my Kingdom.  The Incredibles are now officially homeless.  I started to build the Festival of the Lion King and well...they lost their home to new construction.  Hopefully Goofy has some spare rooms!!





MuttMama said:


> I have to admit I am bummed that I have had to put things in storage because there is not enough space available to put them all out.



How far along in the game are you two, at least as far as opening the available space?  I have all space open, including Frontierland now, and every single attraction fits.  That includes Festival of the Lion King and both Merlin attractions, plus at least one of each concession stand.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Not to jinx anything, but even though I only have 2 characters getting Bullseye hats in 6 hour tasks, they always seem to give me one at the end of the 6 hours.  I am so grateful for that.  It would be horrible if the drop rate was poor.  14 to go, so maybe in 2 to 3 days...


Wall-E and Eve have been pretty on-point for me with Bullseye ears for their two hour task.  Lately the drop rate has been spotty, but in the beginning it was pretty regular.


----------



## Allison

Waiting to welcome Nala.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> How far along in the game are you two, at least as far as opening the available space?  I have all space open, including Frontierland now, and every single attraction fits.  That includes Festival of the Lion King and both Merlin attractions, plus at least one of each concession stand.


You just have to move stuff around. I have every attraction (except the Tree of Life) and they are all together based on movie and I have one of each concession stand and a bunch of decorations out and I still have enough room for 3 or 4 more attractions. During the event is probably not a good time but once it is done try taking everything off and then replacing it carefully. Then after all your attractions are on add in concession stands and decorations. You'll be surprised at how much fits.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> You just have to move stuff around. I have every attraction (except the Tree of Life) and they are all together based on movie and I have one of each concession stand and a bunch of decorations out and I still have enough room for 3 or 4 more attractions. During the event is probably not a good time but once it is done try taking everything off and then replacing it carefully. Then after all your attractions are on add in concession stands and decorations. You'll be surprised at how much fits.


That was my point... everything fits for me.  I don't have anything planned out as far as placement, just where ever I could cram something.  But it all fits.  So I was wondering how far along the other two posters were in opening up land.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> How far along in the game are you two, at least as far as opening the available space?  I have all space open, including Frontierland now, and every single attraction fits.  That includes Festival of the Lion King and both Merlin attractions, plus at least one of each concession stand.


I should have Bullseye done in about 2 days.  Once that new land opens up, everything will fit.  I was too lazy to try to start moving things around right before I get new space.  But it's ok....the Incredibles are rooming with Goofy while he is busy constantly earning nets.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Wall-E and Eve have been pretty on-point for me with Bullseye ears for their two hour task.  Lately the drop rate has been spotty, but in the beginning it was pretty regular.


Can you send Wall-E over to my place for a playdate?  Promise I'll send him home to you after I complete Bullseye.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> But it's ok....the Incredibles are rooming with Goofy while he is busy constantly earning nets.


Over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over....


----------



## KPach525

I've been farming benches to buy bronze chests from Merlin. One of the benefits of my park reorganization I have the three spaces behind California screamin completely open for Lion King. Perfect space to farm. About 3 minutes of work to get one bronze chest, doable while on boring conference calls 

Edit: this is my strategy to level up Zazu faster, and bonus when I get nets or gems


----------



## lmmatooki

Allison said:


> Waiting to welcome Nala.


Same here! Sent Mickey on the 12 hr quest as well


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> That was my point... everything fits for me.  I don't have anything planned out as far as placement, just where ever I could cram something.  But it all fits.  So I was wondering how far along the other two posters were in opening up land.


I somehow got everything to fit as well, I have all the land spaces unlocked and the attractions are still pretty categorized together. I even have the space at frontier land completely open and some space by space mountain open.


----------



## DoreyAdore

lmmatooki said:


> Same here! Sent Mickey on the 12 hr quest as well


Me too. I also had a 24 hour task for Woody and Bullseye.


----------



## figment_jii

Another mini-event: Striking Gold, just launched/started when I logged in.
Rank 1-10: Face Paint Studio & 2000 Event Currency
Rank 11-50: Face Paint Studio & 1500 Event Currency
Rank 51-150: 1500 Event Currency
Rank 151-350: 1250 Event Currency
Rank 351-600: 1000 Event Currency
Rank 601-1000: 750 Event Currency
Rank 1001-1450: 600 Event Currency
Rank 1451-1950: 500 Event Currency


----------



## Simba07

my DD9 just started playing this game a couple weeks ago.  She is desperate for the lion king characters but they still show as coming soon.  Any idea what she has to do to unlock them?


----------



## figment_jii

Has she built Mickey's Fun Wheel yet?  According to the wiki, the first quest for the Lion King event required sending Mickey to the Fun Wheel.  Unfortunately, I don't know if that's the only thing you need to start to the event.


----------



## Simba07

figment_jii said:


> Has she built Mickey's Fun Wheel yet?  According to the wiki, the first quest for the Lion King event required sending Mickey to the Fun Wheel.  Unfortunately, I don't know if that's the only thing you need to start to the event.


She has the fun wheel.  I dont see any version updates


----------



## Aces86

Simba07 said:


> She has the fun wheel.  I dont see any version updates



I thought I read that someone said you have to have California screamin open but I could be wrong


----------



## MickeySkywalker

24 hours into welcoming Mowgli and I have all 10 Prickley Pears, 0 baskets and 2 ears. The prickley pears came easy with a 60 min task from Flash but the other 2 items are a little tougher

Basket- 8 hour task Judy and Nick
          12 hour task Mother Gothel
           Zootopia Race Track

Ears- 6 hour Flash
        12 hour Rapunzel and Flynn
        24 hour Pete


----------



## figment_jii

According to Gameloft's FAQ, you have to first unlock California Screamin' and the Costume tutorial before you can participate in the Circle of Life event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I really like how you can be in the top 50 to win the concession stand this time.  It's a killer when you have to be in the top 5.  I tried to wait until this evening to start...but one sneaky gold trophy snuck up on me.  Oh well...Hakuna Matata....


----------



## Windwaker4444

I jinxed it...after 6 long hours I didn't get any Bullseye ears from Flynn or Zurg.  It's like Bullseye is riding off into the sunset just out of arms reach without me.


----------



## nicki401

are any of the atttractions in merlins shop worth getting? I have 15,200 potions but have yet to buy anything. Is it better to just use the potions for chests?


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> I jinxed it...after 6 long hours I didn't get any Bullseye ears from Flynn or Zurg.  It's like Bullseye is riding off into the sunset just out of arms reach without me.



Hey, you are still doing good!  In my game where I don't have Wall-E I have collected 10 Bullseye ear hats. *bangs head*


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Hey, you are still doing good!  In my game where I don't have Wall-E I have collected 10 Bullseye ear hats. *bangs head*


Thanks for trying to make me feel better.  But if you look to your left...that's me also banging my head!!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I'm probably jinxing myself, but I feel like I'm making good progress on my first timed event.  Zazu lvl 5, Timon lvl 6, Pumbaa currently upgrading to lvl 7.  I'm planning to send T&P off on their 12hr quest tonight after Pumbaa finishes leveling up - after which I believe I get to welcome Nala (except for the fact that she won't be unlocked yet).  Then T&P will focus on getting Zazu ears so I can get him leveled up while they're finally not busy with non-stop tag team tasks before Nala gets unlocked.

I've managed to scrounge up 55 gems - should be 60 after Pumbaa finishes leveling up and I get my free video gems later tonight.  I decided to go ahead and welcome Eve last night since none of my event characters were leveling up (and she has zero items in chests, so shouldn't interfere with those drops), but could help me get a few gems leveling her up.  I still have my fingers crossed that I can get enough gems to get Rafiki before the event ends.  I'm really banking on managing to get Hamm to level 10 since that gives 20 gems - he's at level 8 now and I have about half his tokens for lvl 9 collected.

Any tips/tricks for getting more chests to appear??  I missed out on a bunch of the bonus bronze chests since the stupid videos weren't working for several days for me, and it just seems like I haven't been getting many chests lately in general.  I have two pedestals open, and the last day or two I've often had one of the two pedestals empty due to lack of chests.... :-(  My vault is looking pretty empty and lame lately...


----------



## Simba07

figment_jii said:


> According to Gameloft's FAQ, you have to first unlock California Screamin' and the Costume tutorial before you can participate in the Circle of Life event.


Thanks.  We focused on Goofy and got California Screamin.  Did a couple more Mickey quests and got costumes.  Then it seemed to open.  Now if we can just understand what we are supposed to do for LK quests...  Thanks for getting us started.


----------



## karmstr112

figment_jii said:


> Another mini-event: Striking Gold, just launched/started when I logged in.
> Rank 1-10: Face Paint Studio & 2000 Event Currency
> Rank 11-50: Face Paint Studio & 1500 Event Currency
> Rank 51-150: 1500 Event Currency
> Rank 151-350: 1250 Event Currency
> Rank 351-600: 1000 Event Currency
> Rank 601-1000: 750 Event Currency
> Rank 1001-1450: 600 Event Currency
> Rank 1451-1950: 500 Event Currency



Has anyone had any problems collecting the gold? None of my last 2 collections tallied on my leaderboard. I have a ticket in but wonder if it's a widespread problem.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

karmstr112 said:


> Has anyone had any problems collecting the gold? None of my last 2 collections tallied on my leaderboard. I have a ticket in but wonder if it's a widespread problem.


I honestly haven't paid attention.  I'll never catch-up to the top of the leaderboard, so I figure I'll focus more on leveling up my event characters.  Though I might pay more attention now to see if I have that issue too...


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I'm probably jinxing myself, but I feel like I'm making good progress on my first timed event.  Zazu lvl 5, Timon lvl 6, Pumbaa currently upgrading to lvl 7.  I'm planning to send T&P off on their 12hr quest tonight after Pumbaa finishes leveling up - after which I believe I get to welcome Nala (except for the fact that she won't be unlocked yet).  Then T&P will focus on getting Zazu ears so I can get him leveled up while they're finally not busy with non-stop tag team tasks before Nala gets unlocked.
> 
> I've managed to scrounge up 55 gems - should be 60 after Pumbaa finishes leveling up and I get my free video gems later tonight.  I decided to go ahead and welcome Eve last night since none of my event characters were leveling up (and she has zero items in chests, so shouldn't interfere with those drops), but could help me get a few gems leveling her up.  I still have my fingers crossed that I can get enough gems to get Rafiki before the event ends.  I'm really banking on managing to get Hamm to level 10 since that gives 20 gems - he's at level 8 now and I have about half his tokens for lvl 9 collected.
> 
> Any tips/tricks for getting more chests to appear??  I missed out on a bunch of the bonus bronze chests since the stupid videos weren't working for several days for me, and it just seems like I haven't been getting many chests lately in general.  I have two pedestals open, and the last day or two I've often had one of the two pedestals empty due to lack of chests.... :-(  My vault is looking pretty empty and lame lately...


I agree on the chests.  Before the event I was collecting tons.  Now I'm lucky to have 2 going at the same time.  Sounds like you've got a really great game plan!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

karmstr112 said:


> Has anyone had any problems collecting the gold? None of my last 2 collections tallied on my leaderboard. I have a ticket in but wonder if it's a widespread problem.


That happened to me earlier.  I didn't receive credit for about 12 of them.  But when I logged back in the next hour and collected my new trophies, the total on my leaderboard almost doubled.  So , I got my credit but it took awhile.  Hope yours pops up too.


----------



## aebeauregard

I just removed all my decorations and rearranged things so I could build the new lion king stuff ( I haven't unlocked the new land yet), I'm wondering is there any reason to keep decorations? Do they help with anything or can I just throw them all in merlins pot?


----------



## Windwaker4444

One thing I forgot to add about the trophies, my game crashed when I thought I had lost the first batch.  I rebooted my tablet right before I collected the next batch and my amount doubled.  You might want to reload your game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

aebeauregard said:


> I just removed all my decorations and rearranged things so I could build the new lion king stuff ( I haven't unlocked the new land yet), I'm wondering is there any reason to keep decorations? Do they help with anything or can I just throw them all in merlins pot?


Decorations don't do anything but look pretty and give the kids somewhere to sit.


----------



## Windwaker4444

So I just picked up my trophies and my leaderboard total did not change again.  I'm sure I'll get credit later like I did earlier....but it makes it hard to know where I stand.  Again, glad I only need to be in top 50.  Just in case there are issues going forward.


----------



## McCoy

Windwaker4444 said:


> So I just picked up my trophies and my leaderboard total did not change again.  I'm sure I'll get credit later like I did earlier....but it makes it hard to know where I stand.  Again, glad I only need to be in top 50.  Just in case there are issues going forward.


Usually if a leaderboard doesn't update for me, I just back out of the leaderboard and go back in and usually it will update. Sometimes I have to do that 2-3-4 times. If it still doesn't update right away, like you said, it will eventually update, but you don't know exactly where you stand in that case.  It's one of those things that has never fully worked correctly from the beginning.


----------



## Windwaker4444

McCoy said:


> Usually if a leaderboard doesn't update for me, I just back out of the leaderboard and go back in and usually it will update. Sometimes I have to do that 2-3-4 times. If it still doesn't update right away, like you said, it will eventually update, but you don't know exactly where you stand in that case.  It's one of those things that has never fully worked correctly from the beginning.


I did what you said and it worked.  I'll remember that it is quirky from now on.  Thx!!!


----------



## B&tBlove88

Two questions:
Question 1- What are good levels to stop leveling the event characters? I'm currently at 6 for everyone, and am wondering if this is a good place to stop?
Question 2- Does everyone get 1 GEM for levels 2-4, 2 GEMS for levels 5-7, 3 GEMS for levels 8 & 9, and 5 GEMS for level 10? That's what I've been getting for awhile. But when I was doing the main story line last year, my character's GEMS were all over the place, I think one time I got 10 GEMS for maxin' out somebody. Every single character I have is maxed out except for the new ones, so idk if that's the standard for every character now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

B&tBlove88 said:


> Two questions:
> Question 1- What are good levels to stop leveling the event characters? I'm currently at 6 for everyone, and am wondering if this is a good place to stop?
> Question 2- Does everyone get 1 GEM for levels 2-4, 2 GEMS for levels 5-7, 3 GEMS for levels 8 & 9, and 5 GEMS for level 10? That's what I've been getting for awhile. But when I was doing the main story line last year, my character's GEMS were all over the place, I think one time I got 10 GEMS for maxin' out somebody. Every single character I have is maxed out except for the new ones, so idk if that's the standard for every character now.


That sounds about right on the gems, except for Hamm.  He gives you more.  When I do any kind of event I try to get everyone up to 5 or 6.  That usually does the trick.  If you look at who will drop the items you need, you can tell if you will need to go any higher on a particular character.  I usually stop there to save up event currency for the gem conversion at the end of the event.  Although, I never seem to quite make it to 80k.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Anyone else hear RECON PLAN CHARLIE EXECUTE!! in their sleep?


----------



## luther10

Zootopia already?  I'm surprised I can already welcome Judy Hopps...  I just got the middle tile right in front of Small World and built Donald's boat, and BAM comes Judy Hopps' welcome announcement.  
And I thought Zootopia happens after battle with Mother Gothel... I haven't even welcome Prince Philip yet...WTH... This is horrible because the tokens are taking up spots in those chests...


----------



## MuttMama

supernova said:


> How far along in the game are you two, at least as far as opening the available space?  I have all space open, including Frontierland now, and every single attraction fits.  That includes Festival of the Lion King and both Merlin attractions, plus at least one of each concession stand.


I am still working on getting Frontierland opened (school is eating my fun time so I'm being slow since the update), but otherwise I have everything else open. I know I don't want to slow up on the Lion Iing though because I want to get everyone before they "go away." Good to know everything fits once Frontierland is opened. Hopefully they'll keep up with opening spaces from this point moving forward.


----------



## ty_2785

Can anyone tell me what/who's tasks have to be completed in order to welcome the Jungle Book characters?


----------



## lemonsbutera

ty_2785 said:


> Can anyone tell me what/who's tasks have to be completed in order to welcome the Jungle Book characters?


all i know after you've finished the quest where jessie dances with buzz & woody dances with bo peep, you'll get some more woody & bullseye's quests. the last one before welcoming jungle book characters took around 24 hours (if i'm not wrong), then you can start welcoming mowgli.


----------



## Windwaker4444

nicki401 said:


> are any of the atttractions in merlins shop worth getting? I have 15,200 potions but have yet to buy anything. Is it better to just use the potions for chests?


Not sure if anyone answered this for you, but Jumpin Jellyfish gives you gold trophies.


----------



## supernova

Just got the prompt to welcome Nala.  Guess she'll be staring at me for the next 24-hours before I can start welcoming her.

Seems like Mowgli is going to take FOREVER.  His token drops have been awful, and many are 12+ hour tasks.  Glad he isn't part of the timed event.  I'll get around to him eventually.  On a related observation, just got one of those stupid wish bubbles for Rapunzel.  Now that the event is over, this poor kid is never going to get to meet her.  She'll be locked in her 12 hour task with Flynn Rider for the foreseeable future.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*Woohoo! not going to last long once i head to bed in a little while, lol. but not bad for 12hrs. *


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> Just got the prompt to welcome Nala.  Guess she'll be staring at me for the next 24-hours before I can start welcoming her.
> 
> Seems like Mowgli is going to take FOREVER.  His token drops have been awful, and many are 12+ hour tasks.  Glad he isn't part of the timed event.  I'll get around to him eventually.  On a related observation, just got one of those stupid wish bubbles for Rapunzel.  Now that the event is over, this poor kid is never going to get to meet her.  She'll be locked in her 12 hour task with Flynn Rider for the foreseeable future.


Mowgli is taking forever. I have been working for 48 hours now and while I have all 10 prickly pears I only have gotten 1 basket and 3 ears. And I have that same poor little girl looking for Rapunzel. Wonder if she will eventually go away or change her mind
Chip and Dale each having an hour task that gets a trophy is really helping. 237 and counting!
Leveling up Bullseye to level 6 unlocks another joint task with Woody, 4 hours.


----------



## The_Blue_Fairy

Just wondering if anyone's parades have suddenly become super unprofitable? Feel like I always used to come out on top with more magic, but lately I am losing at least 2k magic every time I run a parade- usually Pirates, Tangled, Sleeping Beauty and WALL-E.


----------



## Gorechick

How essential are the characters you have to buy with gems? Do I "need" Jack sparrow, wall-e, Boo, Maximus right away? Also, I just finished a 16 hour task with Minnie playing her ukulele, now there's another task of her playing the ukulele. Is it a repeat glitch or a seperate task? TIA for any info!


----------



## Pheran

I've always assumed that parades are unprofitable.  I couldn't care less about the magic, I run them only for gems and tokens.  I have plenty of magic.


----------



## luther10

Why is my leaderboard always so competitive??? I'm sure people on top always set their alarms and wake up in the middle of night to play....


----------



## Pheran

Gorechick said:


> How essential are the characters you have to buy with gems? Do I "need" Jack sparrow, wall-e, Boo, Maximus right away? Also, I just finished a 16 hour task with Minnie playing her ukulele, now there's another task of her playing the ukulele. Is it a repeat glitch or a seperate task? TIA for any info!



They're not.  In fact I don't have a single one of the characters you just listed.  If you are doing a timed event (i.e. Lion King) those premium characters are pretty helpful in allowing you to finish quickly enough, though.


----------



## DisTXMom

This is more of a technology question, but I didn't know where else to post.  My DD started a game on her iPad.  However, the app seems to think we are the same person- like I have 2 games under my profile.  We keep getting error/conflict messages- asking us  to choose which version we want to keep.  Does anyone have any advice on how to get my DD's game so it's not associated with me?  Thanks!!


----------



## J24LM

How is it that I've been playing this game from almost the beginning, have EVERY character, concession, parade and attraction available including all premium items, and I STILL don't have Splash Mountain????


----------



## B&tBlove88

Windwaker4444 said:


> That sounds about right on the gems, except for Hamm.  He gives you more.  When I do any kind of event I try to get everyone up to 5 or 6.  That usually does the trick.  If you look at who will drop the items you need, you can tell if you will need to go any higher on a particular character.  I usually stop there to save up event currency for the gem conversion at the end of the event.  Although, I never seem to quite make it to 80k.


Thanks. Werid about Hamm, I wonder why Hamm gives so many...


----------



## Pheran

B&tBlove88 said:


> Thanks. Werid about Hamm, I wonder why Hamm gives so many...



Because he's a bank.


----------



## Pheran

Earlier I got 5 free gems with a message apologizing for problems watching ads.  Lucky me, I never really had those problems.


----------



## Pheran

DisTXMom said:


> This is more of a technology question, but I didn't know where else to post.  My DD started a game on her iPad.  However, the app seems to think we are the same person- like I have 2 games under my profile.  We keep getting error/conflict messages- asking us  to choose which version we want to keep.  Does anyone have any advice on how to get my DD's game so it's not associated with me?  Thanks!!



Sounds like you might have them both connected to your Facebook account - click the settings button in the upper right and see if you can disconnect hers.


----------



## Jason_V

Thanks to the gem gift this morning, I have enough for Zazu...but I think I should wait just to see what else may need gems.


----------



## SolaFide

J24LM said:


> How is it that I've been playing this game from almost the beginning, have EVERY character, concession, parade and attraction available including all premium items, and I STILL don't have Splash Mountain????



Same here. It's getting to where I don't even like finding platinum chests because they just make me mad when they give me yet ANOTHER antler topiary.


----------



## B&tBlove88

I'm glad to see they learned from the Beauty and the Beast event, and that none of the event attractions cost gems this time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

J24LM said:


> How is it that I've been playing this game from almost the beginning, have EVERY character, concession, parade and attraction available including all premium items, and I STILL don't have Splash Mountain????


Me too.  I thought I was the only one.  I've been playing since day 1 and still have not been able to get it.  I've never bought any platinum chests which has limited me to the rare times we find them.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

luther10 said:


> Why is my leaderboard always so competitive??? I'm sure people on top always set their alarms and wake up in the middle of night to play....


The first event I waited a couple hours after the event started and my board was very competitive. I think I finished just inside the top 50. This time I accidentally tapped a trophy within the first hour of play and I am currently #1 on my board. I don't set alarms or anything like that either. I think its just luck of the draw


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Thanks to the gem gift this morning, I have enough for Zazu...but I think I should wait just to see what else may need gems.


Rafiki?


----------



## 2010_Bride

luther10 said:


> Why is my leaderboard always so competitive??? I'm sure people on top always set their alarms and wake up in the middle of night to play....


Be happy...I have ten more trophies than you and I'm 59th! My leaderboard has all the top ten in the high 300's and the number one spot just over 400 yikes. At this point I'm just hoping to stay in the top 150. I'll never be able to stay in the top 50 without losing sleep (and a face paint stand is not worth it to me).


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Be happy...I have ten more trophies than you and I'm 59th! My leaderboard has all the top ten in the high 300's and the number one spot just over 400 yikes. At this point I'm just hoping to stay in the top 150. I'll never be able to stay in the top 50 without losing sleep (and a face paint stand is not worth it to me).


The stand is only going to give a few event tokens at a time.  Then, come August, it's just another useless building giving a few bits of magic.


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> That happened to me earlier.  I didn't receive credit for about 12 of them.  But when I logged back in the next hour and collected my new trophies, the total on my leaderboard almost doubled.  So , I got my credit but it took awhile.  Hope yours pops up too.



It took a few hours but yes my trophies showed up as well, small glitch I guess.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> Rifiki?



Yeah...I may need to make a decision on what I want to spend them on. I'd prefer an event character and not Flash, obviously, but if I'm within striking distance of Rifiki, I'll wait and horde.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Waiting on Nala to become available in the morning. Does anyone know how many gems rafiki is going to cost?
I wish you could exchange magic or elixirs for gems. Maybe even the parade floats if they don't give you a character token they should give gems!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i only can make it to the top of my leader board because i work 3rd shift at a hotel, where i literally have NOTHING to do but sit and play DMK for 8+ hours. LOL. and even then sometimes depending on the event its still hard to get to the top.*


----------



## luther10

Don't know if I should get Rafiki tomorrow or not... already spent gems of Zazu (awesome buy) and recklessly spent another 50 on that useless float...
This is my first event so I don't know how tough it will be without that second gem character. 
I have almost 500 gems left and I really want to save those for the 50% attraction sale if there is one in the future...  Only started playing since the beginning of April, and so far I've only used gems on Pluto and Pluto's house...


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> Don't know if I should get Rafiki tomorrow or not... already spent gems of Zazu (awesome buy) and recklessly spent another 50 on that useless float...
> This is my first event so I don't know how tough it will be without that second gem character.
> I have almost 500 gems left and I really want to save those for the 50% attraction sale if there is one in the future...  Only started playing since the beginning of April, and so far I've only used gems on Pluto and Pluto's house...


I'd buy Rafiki.  I've never regretted buying a premium character during an event.  Even though I pretty much blow my saved up gems.  On the other hand, if you don't get him now, he'll probably show up in an enchanted chest somewhere down the road.  But those are always risky since the reward is random.  May be you should wait to hear how difficult Simba and Nala's drops are going to be.  If they go the way of Timon and Pumbaa, you won't need to spend your attraction gems.  And don't forget, there will probably be a Scar battle that will last days if you don't have enough characters to fight him.   Soooooo..after considering all sides....live a little.  It's only a gane.  Have fun with it .  But....if you spend your gems on Rafiki and then a 50% sale on attractions happens right after...forget I said anything!!!!!!!


----------



## Pheran

Rachel Snow White said:


> Waiting on Nala to become available in the morning. Does anyone know how many gems rafiki is going to cost?
> I wish you could exchange magic or elixirs for gems. Maybe even the parade floats if they don't give you a character token they should give gems!



The cost for Rafiki shown in the livestream was 275 gems.


----------



## Janosh

luther10 said:


> Don't know if I should get Rafiki tomorrow or not... already spent gems of Zazu (awesome buy) and recklessly spent another 50 on that useless float...
> This is my first event so I don't know how tough it will be without that second gem character.
> I have almost 500 gems left and I really want to save those for the 50% attraction sale if there is one in the future...  Only started playing since the beginning of April, and so far I've only used gems on Pluto and Pluto's house...



Please don't make the same mistake I did. I bought attractions from 50% sale but there is no land to place them. From now on I save all my gems to characters.


----------



## lemonsbutera

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'd buy Rafiki.  I've never regretted buying a premium character during an event.  Even though I pretty much blow my saved up gems.  On the other hand, if you don't get him now, he'll probably show up in an enchanted chest somewhere down the road.  But those are always risky since the reward is random.  May be you should wait to hear how difficult Simba and Nala's drops are going to be.  If they go the way of Timon and Pumbaa, you won't need to spend your attraction gems.  And don't forget, there will probably be a Scar battle that will last days if you don't have enough characters to fight him.   Soooooo..after considering all sides....live a little.  It's only a gane.  Have fun with it .  But....if you spend your gems on Rafiki and then a 50% sale on attractions happens right after...forget I said anything!!!!!!!


wait you can get event premium characters from an enchanted chests you find at the park ???!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lemonsbutera said:


> wait you can get event premium characters from an enchanted chests you find at the park ???!!!


Every once in a while special chests will go on sale for about 60 gems a chest.  The chests will have characters, attractions, concessions and decorations from one particular event such as Beauty and the Beast, Incredibles, etc.  This allows players to get stuff they missed from earlier events.  When it happens, a promo teaser will pop up to let you know what they are offering.  It usually runs for quite a few days, so you can't miss it if you log in daily. It's a great idea, I just wish it didn't cost so many gems.  I' d be pretty sad if I spent 60 gems and got a themed flowerpot or something worthless like that.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i only can make it to the top of my leader board because i work 3rd shift at a hotel, where i literally have NOTHING to do but sit and play DMK for 8+ hours. LOL. and even then sometimes depending on the event its still hard to get to the top.*


I don't even need to be at the top, just the first 50.  Missing out on 500 event currency isn't going to ruin my summer.


----------



## supernova

Janosh said:


> Please don't make the same mistake I did. I bought attractions from 50% sale but there is no land to place them. From now on I save all my gems to characters.


It's not really a mistake unless you are still early on in the game.  Once you have unlocked all of the available areas, every single attraction fits.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

supernova said:


> I don't even need to be at the top, just the first 50.  Missing out on 500 event currency isn't going to ruin my summer.



*oh i totally agree, i was just saying thats how i tend to end up so high, ive never been first though until now... im actually 2nd now, i started my day at 5. ill most likely drop waaaay down by the end because im off the next 2 days and not be glued to my laptop for hours on end. lol*


----------



## Windwaker4444

I think Supernova is right regarding the trophies.  Top 50 is a huge window.  More than likely the leaders on the  leaderboards will start changing as soon as Nala and Rafiki are released anyways.  I bet players would rather get their tokens to advance the storyline rather than send so many characters out after gold trophies to fight over a concession stand and some event change.  Now if gems were on the line....


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*aside from the Hamm, Elsa, Rafiki, Zazu, T&P tasks what other character tasks do you think will be Nala tokens?*


----------



## Windwaker4444

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *oh i totally agree, i was just saying thats how i tend to end up so high, ive never been first though until now... im actually 2nd now, i started my day at 5. ill most likely drop waaaay down by the end because im off the next 2 days and not be glued to my laptop for hours on *





GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *aside from the Hamm, Elsa, Rafiki, Zazu, T&P tasks what other character tasks do you think will be Nala tokens?*


I'm just hoping it's not Flynn or Zurg.  I'm only 6 Bullseye hats away from new real estate on the western side of town.  And my Incredibles are currently living on Main Street on park benches since I stored their house.  Goofy kicked them out once he stopped collecting nets and started picking up trophies. If it is them...I'm going to cry conspiracy!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Gimme More Magic - So weird how your first message piggy backed on my reply.  Can you tell I've been up all night??  Have a great couple of days off!!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *aside from the Hamm, Elsa, Rafiki, Zazu, T&P tasks what other character tasks do you think will be Nala tokens?*


I was wondering the same thing. I have Elsa ready in her Ice Palace and Hamm in the Toy Store ready for 11AM.


----------



## Windwaker4444

MickeySkywalker said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have Elsa ready in her Ice Palace and Hamm in the Toy Store ready for 11AM.


Me too.  I don't have anyone on tasks that would overlap Nala and Rafiki's release from event limbo.  Ok....maybe we are way too into this....nah.....we're good. Lol


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too.  I don't have anyone on tasks that would overlap Nala and Rafiki's release from event limbo.  Ok....maybe we are way too into this....nah.....we're good. Lol



*nah...*


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*so im just about to send Hamm out for a head start on the Nala token and realized that the supposed task isnt even an event task...whats up with that? Elsa's 8hr task is event related but Hamm's isnt, im almost afraid to send him and then find out later it wasnt right... thoughts?*


----------



## Soopafly

Ready to welcome Nala but my game moves so slowly its ridiculous, it shouldnt take 20 minutes to gather all my magic, drops and then set everyone to task. Playing on an iphone 6+ so it shouldnt be difficult for the game to run, but it is heating up my phone to the point where im turning it off early in case it explodes ha-ha.

Has anybody else been having this problem? The support contact is not even worth talking to, they never get back to me about it.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *so im just about to send Hamm out for a head start on the Nala token and realized that the supposed task isnt even an event task...whats up with that? Elsa's 8hr task is event related but Hamm's isnt, im almost afraid to send him and then find out later it wasnt right... thoughts?*


Last night I sent him on what I think was an 8 hour task that involved the toy store. Hopefully it is the same as what they listed but maybe I didn't pay close enough attention. Its already completed and I don't want to click on it yet just in case. We will find out soon enough. If you haven't started it yet maybe wait just to make sure


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

MickeySkywalker said:


> Last night I sent him on what I think was an 8 hour task that involved the toy store. Hopefully it is the same as what they listed but maybe I didn't pay close enough attention. Its already completed and I don't want to click on it yet just in case. We will find out soon enough. If you haven't started it yet maybe wait just to make sure


*the wiki says its the Go On A Toy Tour task for 8hrs. it was also in the patch notes, he only has 2 orange event tasks 60 minutes and a 4 hour one. so i dunno, i sent him to get another gold trophy, lol. will wait and see i guess.*


----------



## Windwaker4444

Soopafly said:


> Ready to welcome Nala but my game moves so slowly its ridiculous, it shouldnt take 20 minutes to gather all my magic, drops and then set everyone to task. Playing on an iphone 6+ so it shouldnt be difficult for the game to run, but it is heating up my phone to the point where im turning it off early in case it explodes ha-ha.
> 
> Has anybody else been having this problem? The support contact is not even worth talking to, they never get back to me about it.


I play on my tablet.  Haven't had any issues like you except for Tinkerbell has turned into a game crashing fairy.  I've been having her collect trophies at the castle and about 75% of the time the game crashes after I click on her.  Never had this problem before this update.  Unless I need to look at the bigger picture...maybe Tink is sick and tired of me tapping on her and is closing my game to teach me a lesson.  Either way, it's annoying.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *the wiki says its the Go On A Toy Tour task for 8hrs. it was also in the patch notes, he only has 2 orange event tasks 60 minutes and a 4 hour one. so i dunno, i sent him to get another gold trophy, lol. will wait and see i guess.*


That's the task I sent him on. I noticed it wasn't an orange task but did it anyway. Either way he will be ready to start whichever task is the right one. I feel like they like to keep us guessing


----------



## J24LM

Glad I delayed my start lol. And 50th place only has 10trophies collected. So I'm good even if I stopped collecting. Best tip I ever got from this board!


----------



## Quellman

J24LM said:


> Glad I delayed my start lol. And 50th place only has 10trophies collected. So I'm good even if I stopped collecting. Best tip I ever got from this board!


I dropped in on a board and was 39th.  I was not amused. Good for you!


----------



## emilyhuff

LOL when Zazu has no tasks to help with Nala drops


----------



## Wdw1015

Soopafly said:


> Ready to welcome Nala but my game moves so slowly its ridiculous, it shouldnt take 20 minutes to gather all my magic, drops and then set everyone to task. Playing on an iphone 6+ so it shouldnt be difficult for the game to run, but it is heating up my phone to the point where im turning it off early in case it explodes ha-ha.
> 
> Has anybody else been having this problem? The support contact is not even worth talking to, they never get back to me about it.


I used to have an iPhone 6 and it would get super hot and drained the battery. I've since upgraded to a 7 and it's so much better. Game runs faster and no more getting hot or battery drain.


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> I used to have an iPhone 6 and it would get super hot and drained the battery. I've since upgraded to a 7 and it's so much better. Game runs faster and no more getting hot or battery drain.


I have the 6s and mine does the same thing whenever I play the game, I will be so happy to get a new phone this December to rid me of this problem lol


----------



## MickeySkywalker

MickeySkywalker said:


> That's the task I sent him on. I noticed it wasn't an orange task but did it anyway. Either way he will be ready to start whichever task is the right one. I feel like they like to keep us guessing


And of course Hamm doesn't get anything for her, lol. Luckily I had Elsa waiting and Sully too so I started out with 2 of Nala's ears.
The best part was that Cirlce of Life got me one of Rafikis Baobab Fruits and then a bronze chest gave me his ears so I got to level him up right away and at level 2 Rafiki has a 2 hour task that collects both of Nalas items.


----------



## lmmatooki

Good start so far with Nala, just so happened to send some of my characters on the right quests on accident. I have all of the paintings and still need all of the paw prints but I already have 2 of the ear hats!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

MickeySkywalker said:


> And of course Hamm doesn't get anything for her, lol. Luckily I had Elsa waiting and Sully too so I started out with 2 of Nala's ears.


*haha i was just about to post about that. apparently they mixed up Hamm and Buzz. *


----------



## KPach525

emilyhuff said:


> LOL when Zazu has no tasks to help with Nala drops


But he does help level up Rafiki who helps with Nala..


----------



## littlebearfan

As much as I try, I can't seem to get higher than 65 on my board and drop into the 70's overnight. I am not really interest in the concession stand, so will just concentrate on event tasks.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I bought Rafiki, however he can't help with Nala until he is at level 2. The only way for me to get his hats is bronze chests. Here's hoping they drop quickly.


----------



## Lady Libra

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought Rafiki, however he can't help with Nala until he is at level 2. The only way for me to get his hats is bronze chests. Here's hoping they drop quickly.



That or the Tree of Life, which you only get after Nala.  Almost seems like a mistake; Rafiki is supposed to help with Nala, except he can't.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Lady Libra said:


> That or the Tree of Life, which you only get after Nala.  Almost seems like a mistake; Rafiki is supposed to help with Nala, except he can't.



Yes, exactly. I'am a little annoyed at that. I'm sure he will help once I can get some levelled up but it's difficult as I'm relying on chests to get the hat. I wouldn't have even minded terribly if he could at least help with one item of Nalas before you had to level him up. But this is frustrating.


----------



## lmmatooki

I don't know how but my Rafiki is already ready to level up to level to, just noticed it now so I will be leveling him up soon. Not sure how I got all of his items either, probably just got lucky with the characters I sent out.


----------



## lmmatooki

Lady Libra said:


> That or the Tree of Life, which you only get after Nala.  Almost seems like a mistake; Rafiki is supposed to help with Nala, except he can't.





Disney_Princess83 said:


> Yes, exactly. I'am a little annoyed at that. I'm sure he will help once I can get some levelled up but it's difficult as I'm relying on chests to get the hat. I wouldn't have even minded terribly if he could at least help with one item of Nalas before you had to level him up. But this is frustrating.



Meant to quote you guys above


----------



## luther10

Thank you for your advice guys.  Spending 50 gems on the float still bugs me to no end, it's completely useless...  and I'm supposed to rely on this if I don't get Rafiki?  YIKES...


----------



## Lady Libra

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Yes, exactly. I'am a little annoyed at that. I'm sure he will help once I can get some levelled up but it's difficult as I'm relying on chests to get the hat. I wouldn't have even minded terribly if he could at least help with one item of Nalas before you had to level him up. But this is frustrating.



I completey agree. I had two bronze chests ready to open, but no item for Rafiki. And I only have gold and platinum chests and nothing in my park, so now I have to wait for a chest to appear in my park and hope it's a bronze one. 



lmmatooki said:


> I don't know how but my Rafiki is already ready to level up to level to, just noticed it now so I will be leveling him up soon. Not sure how I got all of his items either, probably just got lucky with the characters I sent out.



You must have been lucky with a bronze chest then.


----------



## supernova

I already had one of those pointless gummy stands, so to have that linked as part of the Rafiki bundle?  Sorry, Gameloft interns, but you still aren't getting my money.  With over 850 gems sitting around doing nothing, I will happily part with 275 to add a character.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I bought Rafiki, however he can't help with Nala until he is at level 2. The only way for me to get his hats is bronze chests. Here's hoping they drop quickly.


Aaaaahhhhh.  It's the Prince's glove all over again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Aaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

lmmatooki said:


> I don't know how but my Rafiki is already ready to level up to level to, just noticed it now so I will be leveling him up soon. Not sure how I got all of his items either, probably just got lucky with the characters I sent out.



You get very lucky!


----------



## Lady Libra

People are posting on Gameloft Forums, though I'm not sure what difference that'll make.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Aaaaahhhhh.  It's the Prince's glove all over again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Aaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


I got the prince's glove really quickly, like on the first day, when that first came out too lol


----------



## lmmatooki

Lady Libra said:


> I completey agree. I had two bronze chests ready to open, but no item for Rafiki. And I only have gold and platinum chests and nothing in my park, so now I have to wait for a chest to appear in my park and hope it's a bronze one.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been lucky with a bronze chest then.


Probably hahah


----------



## lmmatooki

Lady Libra said:


> People are posting on Gameloft Forums, though I'm not sure what difference that'll make.


About what exactly?


----------



## Lady Libra

lmmatooki said:


> About what exactly?



The fact that Rafiki needs to be level 2 to help with Nala.


----------



## Lady Libra

KPach525 said:


> I've been farming benches to buy bronze chests from Merlin. One of the benefits of my park reorganization I have the three spaces behind California screamin completely open for Lion King. Perfect space to farm. About 3 minutes of work to get one bronze chest, doable while on boring conference calls
> 
> Edit: this is my strategy to level up Zazu faster, and bonus when I get nets or gems



Want to tell us your secret on how you've been doing this?  For those who need bronze chests for Rafiki.


----------



## lmmatooki

Lady Libra said:


> The fact that Rafiki needs to be level 2 to help with Nala.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure they won't do anything about it. There's alway some sort of catch in the game and I guess that's is in part of what makes it a game.


----------



## Terry851

Anyone have issues with the game not recognizing your internet connection?   I've had issues since the Circle of Life update of my leaderboard showing no player information, and sometimes not receiving gems after watching videos.  For both of these issues, they would get resolved after about a day or so.  I've had several tickets open with support but am not sure if they are doing something in the background or the problems just get resolved somehow.

New insight today, which I'm curious if others are having this issue.  I went to welcome Nala, but the game indicates "Go online to welcome characters"  Same message when trying to get Rafiki.  I checked and the leaderboard is blank.  I'm wondering if the "detect if user is online" routine in the game has a glitch?  I've shut down the game, restarted my phone, checked to see if I'm low on memory (have 2.3Gb free), turned on/off cellular and wifi - all multiple times.  No change.

Any others in a similar situation?

***** Update - possible workaround.
If you have the issues previously described, here's some additional information which might help you.  I have Xfinity internet, and their wireless router has a private router (which I use) and a public router for their Xfinity Public Wifi network.  As the problems I've been having w/the Kingdoms game seem to point to connectivity issues, I switched to using the Xfinity SSID, and now I can welcome Nala and Rafiki, and I can now see the Leaderboard.  I'm not sure why this works, but I thought this might help others.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I got the prince's glove really quickly, like on the first day, when that first came out too lol


No need to rub that in, sir.


----------



## lmmatooki

Terry851 said:


> Anyone have issues with the game not recognizing your internet connection?   I've had issues since the Circle of Life update of my leaderboard showing no player information, and sometimes not receiving gems after watching videos.  For both of these issues, they would get resolved after about a day or so.  I've had several tickets open with support but am not sure if they are doing something in the background or the problems just get resolved somehow.
> 
> New insight today, which I'm curious if others are having this issue.  I went to welcome Nala, but the game indicates "Go online to welcome characters"  Same message when trying to get Rafiki.  I checked and the leaderboard is blank.  I'm wondering if the "detect if user is online" routine in the game has a glitch?  I've shut down the game, restarted my phone, checked to see if I'm low on memory (have 2.3Gb free), turned on/off cellular and wifi - all multiple times.  No change.
> 
> Any others in a similar situation?


I had this happen the whole time when I began to play over a year ago with the Incredibles, I had no idea how to fix it and this happened through the nightmare before christmas event as well. Never got a ticket for it, just did my best to check it to earn stuff when it was working. Then one day it randomly stopped happening and has worked fine since.


----------



## supernova

@KPach525, regarding your post about farming benches, you're not putting them all out from storage, are you?


----------



## tyedye

Trying to decide if I should buy Rafiki or not. I'm fairly new to the game and I don't have any other event characters and Zazu is the first character I bought. I want to get Simba and Nala and would be okay if I don't get Scar (I think). I have enough to buy him with some left over, any advice?


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> No need to rub that in, sir.


Sorry! I have been quite unlucky with other stuff, I'm still trying to welcome Chief Bogo and it has been a long time too lol


----------



## luther10

tyedye said:


> Trying to decide if I should buy Rafiki or not. I'm fairly new to the game and I don't have any other event characters and Zazu is the first character I bought. I want to get Simba and Nala and would be okay if I don't get Scar (I think). I have enough to buy him with some left over, any advice?


I'm contemplating on that too... Nala's paw print could be a potential problem because it has longer tasks (6 and 8 hours I think), and fewer characters.  Think I'll wait 1 or 2 task cycles and see how well her tokens drop first before deciding on Rafiki...


----------



## empresslilly

I just received gifts of everything needed to level Rafiki up to Level 2!   Nice work, Gameloft!


----------



## J24LM

Yep me too! They fixed that real quick. Nice to know they are listening lol


----------



## McCoy

Too bad the free gift came just a minute or two after I sent Rafiki out on his hour-long quest again because I didn't get his ears in a chest I had just opened. Oh well.


----------



## Acer

What was the issue. Why did we get a free upgrade of rafiki


----------



## Windwaker4444

McCoy said:


> Too bad the free gift came just a minute or two after I sent Rafiki out on his hour-long quest again because I didn't get his ears in a chest I had just opened. Oh well.


Same!!!


----------



## J24LM

Acer said:


> What was the issue. Why did we get a free upgrade of rafiki


The fact that he needed an upgrade to level 2 before he could help with nala. And the only way to get one of his tokens was through a chest. It's kinda unfair to expect people to pay money for him and not be able to use him right away.


----------



## Lady Libra

Yay! Thank you, Gameloft!


----------



## empresslilly

According to the FB page: 
"Some grubs made their way into the code, and Rafiki Hat Tokens were only available in bronze chests. We’ve fixed this issue, and you can now get these tokens from the Circle of Life attraction and Pumbaa’s "Favorite Grub Spot" quest! Thanks for bringing this to our attention."

After I collected my free gifts, I had to exit my game and restart before the change took effect.


----------



## lmmatooki

I leveled up Rafiki already and still got the free gift, I am extremely surprised they did that! At least I only need one more baobab fruit now to level him up again!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> I leveled up Rafiki already and still got the free gift, I am extremely surprised they did that! At least I only need one more baobab fruit now to level him up again!


Me too, just leveled him up to level 3. Pretty nice on their part to not only fix the problem but do it so quickly. Once at level 3 he has a 4 hour task but that will interfere with Nala so that might have to wait


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> Me too, just leveled him up to level 3. Pretty nice on their part to not only fix the problem but do it so quickly. Once at level 3 he has a 4 hour task but that will interfere with Nala so that might have to wait


Thank you for letting me know, I will probably just continue to work on Nala


----------



## tweeter

lmmatooki said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure they won't do anything about it. There's alway some sort of catch in the game and I guess that's is in part of what makes it a game.



I think they just did something about it. I just received a "gift" that included everything I need to level up Rafiki to level 2.


----------



## mmmears

I was really unhappy this morning when I used gems for Rafiki only to find out that I couldn't use him (took me forever to get that prince's glove - and that was annoying but not a premium character during a timed event.)  I was very relieved when Gameloft realized their "error" and sent me the items needed to upgrade him.  Thanks to everyone who complained.


----------



## shaynar

all of this after I wasted Merlin's magic tokens to buy bronze chests to get Rafiki's ears....


----------



## mrzrich

Well looks like all the leaders in my grouping abandoned the trophy contest.  Since Nala was introduced, I moved from 38 to 11 without much effort at all


----------



## KPach525

Lady Libra said:


> Want to tell us your secret on how you've been doing this?  For those who need bronze chests for Rafiki.


Simple: I just buy and place a ton of benches, as many as I can fit. Then store them all to be sold in merlins cauldron.
Note: I have 3 empty spaces behind California screaming to place all these benches. If you are short on space, I'd recommend storing some nonessential buildings to maximize this effort.


----------



## Acer

Havent been able to move pumba to 8 all day. Guess it will have to wait.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> @KPach525, regarding your post about farming benches, you're not putting them all out from storage, are you?


So in order to do it I had to sell all my benches to Merlin first. Then buy benches (e.g. Place them in the kingdom everywhere I could fit, just keep tapping the green check until they don't fit). Then the worst part is one by one storing them. Then you can bulk sell to Merlin.


----------



## CallieMar

I'm about 1/3 done collecting Nala's items.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> So in order to do it I had to sell all my benches to Merlin first. Then buy benches (e.g. Place them in the kingdom everywhere I could fit, just keep tapping the green check until they don't fit). Then the worst part is one by one storing them. Then you can bulk sell to Merlin.


Got ya.  I thought you had a bunch in storage and were putting them out to put them back with Merlin.  You scared me for a second!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Im at 11 hats and 8 paws for Nala. Either her items are dropping at a high rate or I am getting lucky. Even Pixie Hollow has even given me a couple ears!


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## bookgirl

bluecruiser said:


> I'm playing on an iPhone 6Plus too, and my game has been noticeably more laggy with significantly more crashes ever since the Lion King upgrade. My phone is also heating up much more than it was prior to the upgrade. Very frustrating!



My ipad2 has been doing this and closing randomly ever since the update for the LK event.  I usually just restart my ipad and it clears up but it keeps coming back.  I figure it's a bug, that they'll have to send out a patch for.  Until then I just keep going.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

KPach525 said:


> Simple: I just buy and place a ton of benches, as many as I can fit. Then store them all to be sold in merlins cauldron.
> Note: I have 3 empty spaces behind California screaming to place all these benches. If you are short on space, I'd recommend storing some nonessential buildings to maximize this effort.





KPach525 said:


> So in order to do it I had to sell all my benches to Merlin first. Then buy benches (e.g. Place them in the kingdom everywhere I could fit, just keep tapping the green check until they don't fit). Then the worst part is one by one storing them. Then you can bulk sell to Merlin.



*i wondered earlier today what you meant by "farming benches" lol. smart thinking!!*


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Got ya.  I thought you had a bunch in storage and were putting them out to put them back with Merlin.  You scared me for a second!


I cleaned house, got over my hoarding issue and have nothing in storage anymore


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Wait a minute... am I to understand that if you hold off on starting a mini-event, you end up on a less aggressive leaderboard?!  If this is true, then I must have joined the current mini-event as soon as it started because I'll be lucky to be in the top 500 on my leaderboard this time around and I have 121 gold trophies! (not that I'm overly focused on this mini-event anyways, but useful to know for future events)  The top 16 slots have over 500 each...

Since I can't afford Rafiki (spent all my gems on Zazu, and have only scraped up 81 since then), would it be worth it to get him at the end of the event if I can manage to get that many gems by then? (definitely going to be downright difficult if not impossible)  Or if I can't get him now to help with the event, should I just pass on him entirely?  Odds are I won't get enough gems anyway, but I'm wondering how much effort to put into attempting to get that many gems, or if I should just give up on that now...  It would be nice to finish my first timed-event with all the characters, but I'm not going to spend real $ to make it happen.

Nala's paw prints are going to take forever to get.  I only have 2 so far, but I hope I'll get at least 2 more in the next couple of hours as all 3 of my tasks for those should finish by then.  The ears on the other hand have come along fairly well as I have 5 of those already, so nearly half way on ears


----------



## mcdall

Does anyone know what task leads into building the festival of the lion king? I can't welcome nala until that is done. I just sent P and T out to follow scars trail. Am I close?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

mcdall said:


> Does anyone know what task leads into building the festival of the lion king? I can't welcome nala until that is done. I just sent P and T out to follow scars trail. Am I close?


Yes, I believe it is right after that task that you can build the festival.    Just make sure Timon is also at lvl 4 as that was also a requirement


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Wait a minute... am I to understand that if you hold off on starting a mini-event, you end up on a less aggressive leaderboard?!  If this is true, then I must have joined the current mini-event as soon as it started because I'll be lucky to be in the top 500 on my leaderboard this time around and I have 121 gold trophies! (not that I'm overly focused on this mini-event anyways, but useful to know for future events)  The top 16 slots have over 500 each...
> 
> Since I can't afford Rafiki (spent all my gems on Zazu, and have only scraped up 81 since then), would it be worth it to get him at the end of the event if I can manage to get that many gems by then? (definitely going to be downright difficult if not impossible)  Or if I can't get him now to help with the event, should I just pass on him entirely?  Odds are I won't get enough gems anyway, but I'm wondering how much effort to put into attempting to get that many gems, or if I should just give up on that now...  It would be nice to finish my first timed-event with all the characters, but I'm not going to spend real $ to make it happen.
> 
> Nala's paw prints are going to take forever to get.  I only have 2 so far, but I hope I'll get at least 2 more in the next couple of hours as all 3 of my tasks for those should finish by then.  The ears on the other hand have come along fairly well as I have 5 of those already, so nearly half way on ears


Yes it is better to wait to start a mini event.  Usually if you wait a day or so, you can end up on a non-aggressive low level leaderboard.  Just remember not to use Merlin to gather magic during trophy events!!!


----------



## mcdall

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Yes, I believe it is right after that task that you can build the festival.    Just make sure Timon is also at lvl 4 as that was also a requirement


Thanks!!!!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Welcomed Nala. Have her at level 3 now and sent her on a 2 hour and 4 hour task. Then another Hyena tapper opens, 50 total, ten at a time, five minutes in between. Then Timon gets a 2 hour quest at the Festival of the Lion King. Then Nala says to build the Tree of Life for 10,000


----------



## DoreyAdore

Dear Gameloft,

No task that is 24 HOURS LONG should be Epic!

That is all.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So desperate to get rafiki! I have 101 gems and I'm leveling up nonessential characters like it ain't nobody's business! It should not be this difficult to get gems! It's driving me crazy! And I've looked at the rafiki bundle thinking hmmm 5 dollars that's not much it's 10 just to get the gems I would need for him. Then I say no! No real money! Since my husbands debit card is now on the family share plan. He comes home saying you spent 5 dollars on a character for your game! All I can say is baby it's an addiction.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

On a side note has anyone ever played top farm? I play it on the side of DMK and it's the same basic setup as DMK but it's farming and it's nowhere near as difficult to get gems. Fully load a train 7 gems every third day you get gems for playing continuously. You can watch videos to finish tasks that sort of thing. I wish DMK makers would take some notes!


----------



## minniesBFF

Accidentally purchased the rafiki bundle, forgot I have my phone set up for touch ID purchasing 
Oh well, I was going to buy him with gems anyway, I just lost $6 of an iTunes gift card that's been sitting in my account for the last few years lol.

Anyway, working on welcoming Nala now.  I'll probably have her by the end of the weekend, I'm not as aggressive of a player nowadays.  Overall I'm really enjoying this event, The Lion King is one of my fav Disney movies.  And after this I'll just wait for the day they finally bring in Aladdin characters, cuz you know that's gotta be coming!


----------



## J24LM

3 paws away from welcoming Nala. Characters have been pretty easy to collect for so far. Almost scared for Simba and Scar lol.


----------



## hopemax

Sneaky, hiding chests!

FYI, in case people have one that is missing.  We know they can appear in Frontierland now...  So in the upper left corner is the Arabian Market section.  It looks like their are wood planks making a walkway around the left side of the building.  Even farther left is a circle of palm trees.  The chest was in the middle of the palm trees.  The problem was the palm fronds overlapped the chest so you could only partially see the chest.


----------



## tmacnees

Has anyone posted already about Anna and Kristoff being stuck in their event task? They've been following each other around with the task saying "waiting" for 24 hours now. No gem speed option either. I contacted customer care and none of their suggestions solved anything. You guys always seem to have better ones. Any ideas?


----------



## Pheran

tmacnees said:


> Has anyone posted already about Anna and Kristoff being stuck in their event task? They've been following each other around with the task saying "waiting" for 24 hours now. No gem speed option either. I contacted customer care and none of their suggestions solved anything. You guys always seem to have better ones. Any ideas?



Whenever I get someone stuck in waiting, killing the app and restarting it always solves the problem for me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well, it's been a long week. Poor Flynn and Zurg have been working non-stop without even taking a break (hope Disney labor law doesn't come after me)...but I finally got Bullseye!!!!  That was driving me crazy.   Now on to paw prints.... Nala is only 3 away.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Rachel Snow White said:


> So desperate to get rafiki! I have 101 gems and I'm leveling up nonessential characters like it ain't nobody's business! It should not be this difficult to get gems! It's driving me crazy! And I've looked at the rafiki bundle thinking hmmm 5 dollars that's not much it's 10 just to get the gems I would need for him. Then I say no! No real money! Since my husbands debit card is now on the family share plan. He comes home saying you spent 5 dollars on a character for your game! All I can say is baby it's an addiction.


Not to be a bad influence, lol, but what I do is I buy iTunes cards at Target and load them on to my phone.  No charges show up on any debit/credit card.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> Dear Gameloft,
> 
> No task that is 24 HOURS LONG should be Epic!
> 
> That is all.


Correction... No task that is 24 HOURS LONG and regularly produces ZILCH is Epic.


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Nala now!


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Can someone get Mowgli a Kleenex??


----------



## tmacnees

Pheran said:


> Whenever I get someone stuck in waiting, killing the app and restarting it always solves the problem for me.


I've tried that quite a few times. Maybe uninstall then reinstall might force something


----------



## LeCras

tmacnees said:


> I've tried that quite a few times. Maybe uninstall then reinstall might force something



Have you tried opening the game on a different device (if you have another one)?


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Well, it's been a long week. Poor Flynn and Zurg have been working non-stop without even taking a break (hope Disney labor law doesn't come after me)...but I finally got Bullseye!!!!  That was driving me crazy.   Now on to paw prints.... Nala is only 3 away.



I think I may be the only one here who is purposefully not starting the Welcome Bullseye task, I just have to send Woody on his 24 hour task but have vowed to wait until the LK event ends. I'm spending enough time as it is, and know Simba and Scar will take more dedication, then add aiming for the 40 gem currency conversion, my time is spent.


----------



## KPach525

jamieonthefly said:


> Not to be a bad influence, lol, but what I do is I buy iTunes cards at Target and load them on to my phone.  No charges show up on any debit/credit card.


Tried that. But they are still tied to the family account which means a receipt is sent to the main email address (aka my husbands).


----------



## Windwaker4444

I


HappyRoadTrip said:


> Can someone get Mowgli a Kleenex??


I'm not that far yet.  What is wrong with Mowgli's face?


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> I think I may be the only one here who is purposefully not starting the Welcome Bullseye task, I just have to send Woody on his 24 hour task but have vowed to wait until the LK event ends. I'm spending enough time as it is, and know Simba and Scar will take more dedication, then add aiming for the 40 gem currency conversion, my time is spent.


Ugh..a 24 hour task?!?  Do you have to do it before the land unlocks?  I don't want to take Woody out of the LK event either.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Rachel Snow White said:


> So desperate to get rafiki! I have 101 gems and I'm leveling up nonessential characters like it ain't nobody's business! It should not be this difficult to get gems! It's driving me crazy! And I've looked at the rafiki bundle thinking hmmm 5 dollars that's not much it's 10 just to get the gems I would need for him. Then I say no! No real money! Since my husbands debit card is now on the family share plan. He comes home saying you spent 5 dollars on a character for your game! All I can say is baby it's an addiction.


I'm doing the same thing (90 gems so far) - though I'm being a bit strategic about which non-event characters I lvl up.  I'm trying to only lvl up those that don't have tokens in bronze and silver chests (except the balloons, balls, etc that are super quick to get via attractions).  This way I still get primarily event tokens from my chests.  Also trying to time it so that I'm lvling them up when they aren't needed for getting event tokens for a character - pluto is lvling up to 8 right now for me as he's not helpful for the event at all.  Fortunately, as soon as he's done I should be ready to start Nala on her welcome!  Assuming my paw prints continue to drop at the same rate they have been - 4 more to go and I should have 2 of those in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Windwaker4444 said:


> I
> 
> I'm not that far yet.  What is wrong with Mowgli's face?



Poor dear has a runny nose


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I just started welcoming Nala now. It took approximately 32 hours to collect everything for her as I started as soon as she unlocked. I'm currently 6 on my leaderboard for the trophy event with 439 trophies. The face painting stand would be cute to have but I'm more interested in event currency. Currently I have 41,278 event currency after welcoming  Nala.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Correction... No task that is 24 HOURS LONG and regularly produces ZILCH is Epic.


Amen!


----------



## tmacnees

LeCras said:


> Have you tried opening the game on a different device (if you have another one)?


I've tried switching from my Android phone to my iPad. I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game. They're still stuck. I'm not sure what else I could try. Gameloft hasn't offered any further suggestions. Maybe they'll just be stuck until the game updates again.


----------



## Wdw1015

Anyone else's cinema videos not working again?


----------



## KPach525

Wdw1015 said:


> Anyone else's cinema videos not working again?


Same


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Same


Mine were working about an hour ago.  I earned the 2 gems.


----------



## KPach525

Wdw1015 said:


> Anyone else's cinema videos not working again?


Mine are back. Game restarted itself too


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

tmacnees said:


> Has anyone posted already about Anna and Kristoff being stuck in their event task? They've been following each other around with the task saying "waiting" for 24 hours now. No gem speed option either. I contacted customer care and none of their suggestions solved anything. You guys always seem to have better ones. Any ideas?



*i posted about it, they have been "wondering" since the day the LK event started. nothing gameloft told me to do originally worked, so then they told me to uninstall and reinstall, but to make sure im connected through social media so it saves my game. but im scared to take the chance right now with the event going on, and losing my progress so they are just going to have to continue to wander for a while.*


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

KPach525 said:


> I think I may be the only one here who is purposefully not starting the Welcome Bullseye task, I just have to send Woody on his 24 hour task but have vowed to wait until the LK event ends. I'm spending enough time as it is, and know Simba and Scar will take more dedication, then add aiming for the 40 gem currency conversion, my time is spent.


*im not doing starting the welcome bullseye either.*


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Welcomed Nala and have her starting on her four hour quest. I already have her items to level her up so I will level her up as soon as she's finished. I have everyone else ready to level up too however struggling a little to get enough nets. The lures I always seem to have plenty of, yet I have all the characters available for both?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Okay, I didn't go too far back in this thread, but I finished all the Woody/Bullseye tasks, right down to the 24 hour one.  According to the walk through, welcoming Mowgli is supposed to be next, but he's not available?  I've put zootopia on the back burner with this event, maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, I didn't go too far back in this thread, but I finished all the Woody/Bullseye tasks, right down to the 24 hour one.  According to the walk through, welcoming Mowgli is supposed to be next, but he's not available?  I've put zootopia on the back burner with this event, maybe that has something to do with it?



*im fairly certain you have to finish with the Zootopia storyline to unlock the Jungle Book story. *


----------



## Allison

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, I didn't go too far back in this thread, but I finished all the Woody/Bullseye tasks, right down to the 24 hour one.  According to the walk through, welcoming Mowgli is supposed to be next, but he's not available?  I've put zootopia on the back burner with this event, maybe that has something to do with it?



Yes, it does.  You are in the same boat I am.  If you click on Mowgli,  you get the message that  you need to complete more Zootopia quests.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I finished the trophy event in 6th place so very happy with the event currency. Currently building the Tree of Life and about to send Timon and Pumbaa on their quest together. I have everyone ready to level up again. Hopefully I can max out Timon, Pumbaa, Zazu and maybe even Rafiki before the event finishes.


----------



## SunDial

I finished in 47.   I forgot to see what you get for it when converting to elixer.


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I finished the trophy event in 6th place so very happy with the event currency. Currently building the Tree of Life and about to send Timon and Pumbaa on their quest together. I have everyone ready to level up again. Hopefully I can max out Timon, Pumbaa, Zazu and maybe even Rafiki before the event finishes.



Unless you are way better at collecting event currency than I am, maxing out characters before the event ends isn't a good idea, as the currency cost will cut into your currency to gem conversion.  But if you can do that while still retaining 80K of currency, more power to you.


----------



## CallieMar

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Welcomed Nala and have her starting on her four hour quest. I already have her items to level her up so I will level her up as soon as she's finished. I have everyone else ready to level up too however struggling a little to get enough nets. The lures I always seem to have plenty of, yet I have all the characters available for both?



I have more lures than nets too - the characters who can drop nets are mostly gathering other tokens right now.  I have plenty of paintings at least.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Allison said:


> Yes, it does.  You are in the same boat I am.  If you click on Mowgli,  you get the message that  you need to complete more Zootopia quests.


Okay, thanks!  I was planning to hold off on further leveling up Nick until after the event, but after checking the zootopia walk through, I've only got a couple tasks to complete, so I might as well.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Got the prompt to welcome Simba today. Only 2 buckets away from welcoming Mowgli!


----------



## KPach525

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I finished the trophy event in 6th place so very happy with the event currency. Currently building the Tree of Life and about to send Timon and Pumbaa on their quest together. I have everyone ready to level up again. Hopefully I can max out Timon, Pumbaa, Zazu and maybe even Rafiki before the event finishes.


You and I are right in the same spot! Even through your last few posts


----------



## KPach525

Pheran said:


> Unless you are way better at collecting event currency than I am, maxing out characters before the event ends isn't a good idea, as the currency cost will cut into your currency to gem conversion.  But if you can do that while still retaining 80K of currency, more power to you.


You raise a really good point, I have Pumbaa at 8, then Timon and Zazu at 7, all ready to go. But now I'll hold off in order save on event currency.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Pheran said:


> Unless you are way better at collecting event currency than I am, maxing out characters before the event ends isn't a good idea, as the currency cost will cut into your currency to gem conversion.  But if you can do that while still retaining 80K of currency, more power to you.



Thank you for the advice. I was thinking that, although I don't really care about gem conversation? It would be nice to get extra gems but I'm currency sitting on over 2000 gems. It's just after the event fewer characters can collect their items to level up and there are so many characters in this set especially since I've always purchased Zazu and Rafiki.


----------



## cliscinsky

I have an issue with Pumba.  When I click on his icon with the completed task check mark, I'm taken to the water in the top right portion of the game board, where Pumba is not to be found.  Because of this I can not end his game task, and I can not find any other possible check mark on the game board associated with Pumba. I have closed and reopened the game to no avail.  My game progress is now stuck since a can't do the "Hunting the Hunter" quest without Pumba.  Gotta love game glitches.  Hoping Gameloft can get this fixed for me quickly.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

KPach525 said:


> Tried that. But they are still tied to the family account which means a receipt is sent to the main email address (aka my husbands).


I could maybe say that my sister or friend gave me an iTunes gift card for early birthday?  Or just because she loves me


----------



## Rachel Snow White

My videos for gems are working fine but does anyone know how long it takes before you can watch more videos?


----------



## cliscinsky

My Pumba issue has resolved weirdly.  I saw a had a green checkmark come moving in from the right side of my screen, and then had fleeting images of Pumba in the water.  I quickly clicked on the checkmark, and Pumba's task ended and he began walking on top of the water towards the park.  See attached image.  Then the "Hunting the Hunter" quest came up.  I exited the game and then restarted, and Pumba showed up in Frontierland near my Lion King attractions.  Thank God!   I hope I don't have it happen ever again.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I finished the trophy event in 6th place so very happy with the event currency. Currently building the Tree of Life and about to send Timon and Pumbaa on their quest together. I have everyone ready to level up again. Hopefully I can max out Timon, Pumbaa, Zazu and maybe even Rafiki before the event finishes.



Congrats!  I was very happy with my 7th place finish, as not only did we get event currency, but the paint studio gives 50 event currency every 6 hours, so now I can recoup some before the event ends!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

PrincessS121212 said:


> Congrats!  I was very happy with my 7th place finish, as not only did we get event currency, but the paint studio gives 50 event currency every 6 hours, so now I can recoup some before the event ends!



Congratulations to you too!


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> My videos for gems are working fine but does anyone know how long it takes before you can watch more videos?


Two videos once a day.


----------



## KPach525

I saw my first face painted kid this morning... 
Yikes


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

KPach525 said:


> I saw my first face painted kid this morning...
> Yikes



*lmao! thats terrifying!! *


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*ugh, another happiness mini event.*


----------



## 10CJ

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *ugh, another happiness mini event.*


Anyone know what the prizes are?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*
@10CJ im holding off on it for now, so i dont, but am hoping someone will post that soon, as it may not even be worth waiting.*


----------



## lemonsbutera

10CJ said:


> Anyone know what the prizes are?


Second Wish Granter Mini Event

Rank 1-10 :


2500 event currency
8 gem lures
8 nets
Rank 11-50 :


2000 event currency
7 gem lures
8 nets
Rank 51-150 :


1500 event currency
6 gem lures
6 nets
Rank 151-350 :


1250 event currency
4 gem lures
4 nets
Rank 351-600 :


1000 event currency
3 gem lures
3 nets
Rank 601-1000 :


750 event currency
2 gem lures
2 nets
Rank 1001-1850 :


500 event currency
2 gem lures
2 nets
Rank 1851-2750 :


250 event currency
1 gem lure
1 net


----------



## lemonsbutera

by the way does anyone know how many event currency you need to be converted to 1 gem?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

lemonsbutera said:


> by the way does anyone know how many event currency you need to be converted to 1 gem?



*2,000

so 80,000 event currency will get you 40 gems*


----------



## lemonsbutera

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *2,000
> 
> so 80,000 event currency will get you 40 gems*


thanks! it'll be impossible for me to get 80k event currency before the event ends though lol


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

..


----------



## luther10

So it's better to wait till tomorrow to start the event?  I'm still pissed about the past event... I had over 800 gold trophies and was rank 11...


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

luther10 said:


> So it's better to wait till tomorrow to start the event?  I'm still pissed about the past event... I had over 800 gold trophies and was rank 11...


*usually helps to not start right away in hopes of getting on a less competitive leader board, thus being able to rank higher and get the better prizes. for instance i held off 14 hours on the past event and ended in 2nd place with just under 400 trophies. *


----------



## luther10

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *usually helps to not start right away in hopes of getting on a less competitive leader board, thus being able to rank higher and get the better prizes. for instance i held off 14 hours on the past event and ended in 2nd place with just under 400 trophies. *


Thanks... The queue for the meet and greet now stands at 1440 minutes, lol...


----------



## KPach525

luther10 said:


> Thanks... The queue for the meet and greet now stands at 1440 minutes, lol...


Ok now I gotta know who's meet and greet you are waiting that long for...


----------



## Dan Broersma

I'm curious what characters will drop tokens for Simba? Is there a way to check this? I am interested in trying to pre do some jobs for Simba so when Simba is released I can get a head start.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Dan Broersma said:


> I'm curious what characters will drop tokens for Simba? Is there a way to check this? I am interested in trying to pre do some jobs for Simba so when Simba is released I can get a head start.


If you look at this tread on page 474, post 9468, you'll see all the event info.  Towards the bottom (it's a long post), you'll see who drops what.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just got the prompt to welcome Simba.  I have to say, I really like this event.  It seems to be going at a smooth pace.  The drops have been pretty good so far and I' m having fun.  Not a big fan of the prizes offered for the happiness mini events, but that's pretty insignificant compared to everything else.  Hope everyone else is enjoying it too.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just got the prompt to welcome Simba.  I have to say, I really like this event.  It seems to be going at a smooth pace.  The drops have been pretty good so far and I' m having fun.  Not a big fan of the prizes offered for the happiness mini events, but that's pretty insignificant compared to everything else.  Hope everyone else is enjoying it too.


I'm enjoying the event too!  I have T&P off on their 12hr task, which I think is the last task before getting the prompt to welcome Simba.  I'm just hoping that I don't run out of time with the rest of the event since I don't have Rafiki.  I'll probably spend the next few days before Simba's released focusing on lvling characters in hopes of getting more gems, and maybe scrounging up enough for Rafiki before the event ends.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So when can you build the zootopia race track? I keep on leveling up chief bogo to get him more quests other than his two hour and one hour and all of his next tasks require this race track that isn't in my buildings.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Rachel Snow White said:


> So when can you build the zootopia race track? I keep on leveling up chief bogo to get him more quests other than his two hour and one hour and all of his next tasks require this race track that isn't in my buildings.


It's in a platinum chest.  I'm waiting on that one too.


----------



## mikegood2

This game really likes to giveth and taketh away 

Was feeling good about finishing my 12h Pumbaa and Timon job which prompted the Welcome the King Quest, but sadly that was short lived. I clicked in the Mickey explaination point, and was given the Pests Controled quest, which will take Mickey and Goofy out of commission for 24 hours. 

Overall I've been very happy with the latest update and this event. The only part of it that I've found increasingly annoying/frustrating is trying to collect the items to catch the jeweled crabs needed to collect the Lion Painting for leveling up Lion King characters. I've already felt that this has really slowed down my progress in leveling them and having Mickey and Goofy, my Lion Token workhorses, out of commission for 24h, is just gonna make it worse. My Pumbaa and Timon have been sitting at level seven for 2+ days because they need 10 Lion Painting (each) to level up. I guess they'll need to stay that way for a few more days.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> If you look at this tread on page 474, post 9468, you'll see all the event info.  Towards the bottom (it's a long post), you'll see who drops what.  Hope this helps.


Although a few of the characters were incorrect...


----------



## Dan Broersma

mikegood2 said:


> This game really likes to giveth and taketh away
> 
> Was feeling good about finishing my 12h Pumbaa and Timon job which prompted the Welcome the King Quest, but sadly that was short lived. I clicked in the Mickey explaination point, and was given the Pests Controled quest, which will take Mickey and Goofy out of commission for 24 hours.
> 
> Overall I've been very happy with the latest update and this event. The only part of it that I've found increasingly annoying/frustrating is trying to collect the items to catch the jeweled crabs needed to collect the Lion Painting for leveling up Lion King characters. I've already felt that this has really slowed down my progress in leveling them and having Mickey and Goofy, my Lion Token workhorses, out of commission for 24h, is just gonna make it worse. My Pumbaa and Timon have been sitting at level seven for 2+ days because they need 10 Lion Painting (each) to level up. I guess they'll need to stay that way for a few more days.


Question about this. How high do the characters need to be leveled up during the event usually? Yeah I know it will be more expensive after the event to level them but I don't really care about that. Looking back at BATB it looked liked the highest a character had to be to fight Gaston was level 3. Is that normal?


----------



## pyork24

Can anyone confirm recieveing the Race Track since the event started? I've got three platinum chests that I'm using the Airplane Mode 'cheat' on and have opened them at least 20 times. No Race Track.


----------



## J24LM

pyork24 said:


> Can anyone confirm recieveing the Race Track since the event started? I've got three platinum chests that I'm using the Airplane Mode 'cheat' on and have opened them at least 20 times. No Race Track.


What's the airplane mode cheat?? And yes I got it from a chest last week.


----------



## ABAPer

pyork24 said:


> Can anyone confirm recieveing the Race Track since the event started? I've got three platinum chests that I'm using the Airplane Mode 'cheat' on and have opened them at least 20 times. No Race Track.


No race track here.  I haven't had a platinum chest drop in a couple of months.  Discouraging.


----------



## LeCras

ABAPer said:


> No race track here.  I haven't had a platinum chest drop in a couple of months.  Discouraging.



I got a Platinum two days ago and TWO gold chests yesterday! Crazy! Of course, there's nothing in them that I want, but I still have to open them to keep one slot free for new chests (talk about first world problems)...


----------



## lemonsbutera

pyork24 said:


> Can anyone confirm recieveing the Race Track since the event started? I've got three platinum chests that I'm using the Airplane Mode 'cheat' on and have opened them at least 20 times. No Race Track.


i got two platinum & one gold chests yesterday and all i got was happiness and magic.. and i don't have any attraction listed in the chest prizes!


----------



## pyork24

J24LM said:


> What's the airplane mode cheat?? And yes I got it from a chest last week.



Gameloft programmed the chest rewards to be generated when you actually open the chest, not when you start the countdown.  Therefore, if you put your phone on Airplane Mode, open the chest, decide it's not what you wanted, delete local data from your phone, restart your game, and reload through Google/Apple/Facebook, you'll go back to the last save before you opened the chests.  That way you can open a Platinum chest multiple times with new results each time.  This was discovered a few hundred pages ago in this thread, but it's getting hard to keep up with all the tips.  Each cycle takes me about 10 minutes on my Android.

I've been playing since Day 1 and have used it to get every chest attraction so far.  The Race Track is proving to be a tough test though.


----------



## J24LM

pyork24 said:


> Gameloft programmed the chest rewards to be generated when you actually open the chest, not when you start the countdown.  Therefore, if you put your phone on Airplane Mode, open the chest, decide it's not what you wanted, delete local data from your phone, restart your game, and reload through Google/Apple/Facebook, you'll go back to the last save before you opened the chests.  That way you can open a Platinum chest multiple times with new results each time.  This was discovered a few hundred pages ago in this thread, but it's getting hard to keep up with all the tips.  Each cycle takes me about 10 minutes on my Android.
> 
> I've been playing since Day 1 and have used it to get every chest attraction so far.  The Race Track is proving to be a tough test though.



Ohhhh thanks for the tip! Do you know if it works on purchased chests?


----------



## Aces86

pyork24 said:


> Can anyone confirm recieveing the Race Track since the event started? I've got three platinum chests that I'm using the Airplane Mode 'cheat' on and have opened them at least 20 times. No Race Track.



Yes I got the racetrack thru a platinum chest


----------



## Pheran

Rachel Snow White said:


> My videos for gems are working fine but does anyone know how long it takes before you can watch more videos?



The theater resets once per day around midnight GMT.


----------



## Pheran

mikegood2 said:


> This game really likes to giveth and taketh away
> 
> Was feeling good about finishing my 12h Pumbaa and Timon job which prompted the Welcome the King Quest, but sadly that was short lived. I clicked in the Mickey explaination point, and was given the Pests Controled quest, which will take Mickey and Goofy out of commission for 24 hours.
> 
> Overall I've been very happy with the latest update and this event. The only part of it that I've found increasingly annoying/frustrating is trying to collect the items to catch the jeweled crabs needed to collect the Lion Painting for leveling up Lion King characters. I've already felt that this has really slowed down my progress in leveling them and having Mickey and Goofy, my Lion Token workhorses, out of commission for 24h, is just gonna make it worse. My Pumbaa and Timon have been sitting at level seven for 2+ days because they need 10 Lion Painting (each) to level up. I guess they'll need to stay that way for a few more days.



I reached the same point this morning.  Losing Mickey and Goofy for 24 hours during a wishes event is probably going to suck.

If I were you I wouldn't take event characters past level 7, you'll likely just be wasting event currency that could convert to gems at the end - unless you reach the 80K limit, then spend whatever you want.  You are also burning up all those paintings by doing this, which causes problems trying to welcome and level the next character, as you have found.


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I was thinking that, although I don't really care about gem conversation? It would be nice to get extra gems but I'm currency sitting on over 2000 gems. It's just after the event fewer characters can collect their items to level up and there are so many characters in this set especially since I've always purchased Zazu and Rafiki.



You are the exception to the rule, O Queen of Gems.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I was thinking that, although I don't really care about gem conversation? It would be nice to get extra gems but I'm currency sitting on over 2000 gems. It's just after the event fewer characters can collect their items to level up and there are so many characters in this set especially since I've always purchased Zazu and Rafiki.


How on earth do you have 2000 gems I'm so jealous lol


----------



## pyork24

J24LM said:


> Ohhhh thanks for the tip! Do you know if it works on purchased chests?



You'd have to be online to buy the chests, offline to open them.  If you started Airplane mode after the purchase went though but before you redeemed the first chest, maybe?

I haven't tried it.


----------



## DoreyAdore

mikegood2 said:


> This game really likes to giveth and taketh away
> 
> Was feeling good about finishing my 12h Pumbaa and Timon job which prompted the Welcome the King Quest, but sadly that was short lived. I clicked in the Mickey explaination point, and was given the Pests Controled quest, which will take Mickey and Goofy out of commission for 24 hours.
> 
> Overall I've been very happy with the latest update and this event. The only part of it that I've found increasingly annoying/frustrating is trying to collect the items to catch the jeweled crabs needed to collect the Lion Painting for leveling up Lion King characters. I've already felt that this has really slowed down my progress in leveling them and having Mickey and Goofy, my Lion Token workhorses, out of commission for 24h, is just gonna make it worse. My Pumbaa and Timon have been sitting at level seven for 2+ days because they need 10 Lion Painting (each) to level up. I guess they'll need to stay that way for a few more days.


I put Mickey and Goofy on that task last night. Within 2 hours I had 3 Mickey wish requests.


----------



## mikegood2

Dan Broersma said:


> Question about this. How high do the characters need to be leveled up during the event usually? Yeah I know it will be more expensive after the event to level them but I don't really care about that. Looking back at BATB it looked liked the highest a character had to be to fight Gaston was level 3. Is that normal?



It's fairly normal. I think the highest level required to get a character or do a quest was level 5 or 6.



Pheran said:


> I reached the same point this morning.  Losing Mickey and Goofy for 24 hours during a wishes event is probably going to suck.
> 
> If I were you I wouldn't take event characters past level 7, you'll likely just be wasting event currency that could convert to gems at the end - unless you reach the 80K limit, then spend whatever you want.  You are also burning up all those paintings by doing this, which causes problems trying to welcome and level the next character, as you have found.



I know your right and it's probably what I should be doing, and will be doing, but it still drives me crazy. I like to feel like I'm continuing to make progress in the event and not leveling up characters who are ready to level makes it feel like I'm not. Currently at 32K event currency, so your correct I should try to get it as close to 80K as possible.

At least I can still work at leveling bullseye, I should be able to level him up to 8 sometime tonight. Still a long ways from being able to welcome Mowgli. I have all of his first item collected, but only have 5/10 for his second and third.



DoreyAdore said:


> I put Mickey and Goofy on that task last night. Within 2 hours I had 3 Mickey wish requests.



lol, woke up to the same thing this morning. Luckily I don't really care about the wishes, as long as I finish top 350 I'll be happy.


----------



## supernova

pyork24 said:


> Gameloft programmed the chest rewards to be generated when you actually open the chest, not when you start the countdown.  Therefore, if you put your phone on Airplane Mode, open the chest, decide it's not what you wanted, delete local data from your phone, restart your game, and reload through Google/Apple/Facebook, you'll go back to the last save before you opened the chests.  That way you can open a Platinum chest multiple times with new results each time.  This was discovered a few hundred pages ago in this thread, but it's getting hard to keep up with all the tips.  Each cycle takes me about 10 minutes on my Android.


That seems like an awful lot of work for a silly online game, though.


----------



## shaynar

Bullseye and woody are off on their 4 hour mission, "a change of scenery" and it looks like woodys having some trouble riding today


----------



## pyork24

supernova said:


> That seems like an awful lot of work for a silly online game, though.



It's usually only taken 3-6 cycles to get what I need.  The Rack Track has definitely been the outlier, since I'm been trying on-and-off since noon yesterday.  I've almost burned all my saved up wishes and am about to have to move on.


----------



## supernova

shaynar said:


> Bullseye and woody are off on their 4 hour mission, "a change of scenery" and it looks like woodys having some trouble riding today


Perhaps he took "a change of scenery" at face value...


----------



## pyork24

After opening my three Platinum Chests no less than three dozen times, probably 100 openings, I can confirm they do drop the Zootopia Race Track.  I have no doubt I saw every other reward multiple times, with the Ramen and Waffle concession being the next most-rare, probably 2-3 times each.  Goofy hats next, with 4-6 appearances.  No decoration seemed hard to get.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> That seems like an awful lot of work for a silly online game, though.


Agreed.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

mikegood2 said:


> This game really likes to giveth and taketh away
> 
> Was feeling good about finishing my 12h Pumbaa and Timon job which prompted the Welcome the King Quest, but sadly that was short lived. I clicked in the Mickey explaination point, and was given the Pests Controled quest, which will take Mickey and Goofy out of commission for 24 hours.
> 
> Overall I've been very happy with the latest update and this event. The only part of it that I've found increasingly annoying/frustrating is trying to collect the items to catch the jeweled crabs needed to collect the Lion Painting for leveling up Lion King characters. I've already felt that this has really slowed down my progress in leveling them and having Mickey and Goofy, my Lion Token workhorses, out of commission for 24h, is just gonna make it worse. My Pumbaa and Timon have been sitting at level seven for 2+ days because they need 10 Lion Painting (each) to level up. I guess they'll need to stay that way for a few more days.



Ugh no kidding!  I sent Mickey and Goofy off on the 24hr task this morning (before starting the wish granting event) and now the only wishes walking around my park are for Mickey and Goofy, and there are 10 of those!!  Oh well....

I just upgraded Pumbaa to lvl 8, and have everything to lvl Timon up to lvl 8 too if I decide to.  I've been lvling up mainly in hopes of getting enough gems for Rafiki before the event ends.  Though I'm not sure I'm going to make it at only 120 gems so far (but I have Hamm at lvl 9 and just over half his tokens for lvl 10, so he will be a huge help with his 20 gems!)


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just finished Mickey and Goofy 24 hr... now I get to welcome Mowgli.  He can wait until after the event.  But anyways, I started the wishes mini event this morning and I am in second place with 22.  Second place...ha!!!  Wish the prize was better though.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just finished Mickey and Goofy 24 hr... now I get to welcome Mowgli.  He can wait until after the event.  But anyways, I started the wishes mini event this morning and I am in second place with 22.  Second place...ha!!!  Wish the prize was better though.


I'm in 33rd with 22.  I guess 24hrs wasn't quite long enough of a wait to start.... Good grief!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just finished Mickey and Goofy 24 hr... now I get to welcome Mowgli.  He can wait until after the event.  But anyways, I started the wishes mini event this morning and I am in second place with 22.  Second place...ha!!!  Wish the prize was better though.



Do you have all the needed items? If so, I don't see why you should wait for the event to end. 

I'm currently 127 with 49. Agree about the prizes, if they were better, I'd make more of an effort


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Got my final basket for Mowgli a little earlier. Should have him ready to go in the morning!


----------



## KPach525

pyork24 said:


> Gameloft programmed the chest rewards to be generated when you actually open the chest, not when you start the countdown.  Therefore, if you put your phone on Airplane Mode, open the chest, decide it's not what you wanted, delete local data from your phone, restart your game, and reload through Google/Apple/Facebook, you'll go back to the last save before you opened the chests.  That way you can open a Platinum chest multiple times with new results each time.  This was discovered a few hundred pages ago in this thread, but it's getting hard to keep up with all the tips.  Each cycle takes me about 10 minutes on my Android.
> 
> I've been playing since Day 1 and have used it to get every chest attraction so far.  The Race Track is proving to be a tough test though.


So seeing you're on android, do you know what the process for deleting local data is for the iPhone? Would that be deleting the app and re-downloading? Worth a shot since I just need to put a platinum on the pedestal


----------



## pyork24

KPach525 said:


> So seeing you're on android, do you know what the process for deleting local data is for the iPhone? Would that be deleting the app and re-downloading? Worth a shot since I just need to put a platinum on the pedestal



I think you have to delete the app entirely.  My wife uses an iPhone and got Splash Mountain that way.


----------



## McCoy

I haven't really tracked the actual quests, but after welcoming Mowgli, there are a couple of longer quests for him - maybe both a 6-hour and a 12-hour...? Sorry, not sure.  But after a few quests, you are able to open up a second area of land in Frontierland for 500,000 magic and takes 24 hours.  It is the area to the upper-right of the current opening.  Sidenote: leveling Mowgli up to level 2 is taking as long for me as any character that I can recall.  I've seen online that Mowgli maxes out for now at level 2, but cannot verify that personally.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Do you have all the needed items? If so, I don't see why you should wait for the event to end.
> 
> I'm currently 127 with 49. Agree about the prizes, if they were better, I'd make more of an effort


Nope.  I dob't have anything for Mowgli yet.  I think I'm going to take my time with him. I'm trying to get up to 80k for the gem conversion.  I already have everyone leveled up as far as I'm going to until the event ends.  Just killing time getting currency while I wait for Simba.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I've opened 9 platinum chests hoping for the race track, some found, some bought with extra gems.  So far, the most valuable item I have gotten was the corona sun dial.  That's 27 possible items to get, and I've only gotten magic, happiness, more magic, and 1 silly sun dial I already had 2 of!  Even getting a consolation concession stand would have been nice, but that's terrible results for that many chests.  I don't need happiness or magic!!!  They should really take those out of the platinum chests and keep them in gold or below.


----------



## Windwaker4444

McCoy said:


> I haven't really tracked the actual quests, but after welcoming Mowgli, there are a couple of longer quests for him - maybe both a 6-hour and a 12-hour...? Sorry, not sure.  But after a few quests, you are able to open up a second area of land in Frontierland for 500,000 magic and takes 24 hours.  It is the area to the upper-right of the current opening.  Sidenote: leveling Mowgli up to level 2 is taking as long for me as any character that I can recall.  I've seen online that Mowgli maxes out for now at level 2, but cannot verify that personally.


More land...seriously?!?!  It's like Christmas.  Well, in that case, maybe I will start working on him.  I have 5mil magic, so it's not a problem...but when did characters start costing 150K?  I can't believe there is more land to be had!!!!!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> More land...seriously?!?!  It's like Christmas.  Well, in that case, maybe I will start working on him.  I have 5mil magic, so it's not a problem...but when did characters start costing 150K?  I can't believe there is more land to be had!!!!!!


If you click on the square directly to the right of the existing Frontierland area, it says "Complete more Jungle Book quests".  Trouble is, I've needed two ear hats for Mowgli since before the weekend.  Can't get these last two to drop for him, and I'm not spending the 120 gems to make it happen.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Nope.  I dob't have anything for Mowgli yet.  I think I'm going to take my time with him. I'm trying to get up to 80k for the gem conversion.  I already have everyone leveled up as far as I'm going to until the event ends.  Just killing time getting currency while I wait for Simba.


You can still earn some of the Mowgli tokens in the meantime.  I don't believe Flash is used for any of the event characters, so sending him out is a good idea.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So I know I'm further behind than most of you but I'm a little proud of myself. I started the event with enough gems to get zazu and the parade float. After that I was left with 10 gems. With all of my constant leveling up of characters and watching my theater videos I am now at 158 gems. After jack skellington finishes his level up in 2 1/2 hours I will put Hamm on his final level up hoping he gives me the 20 gems like everyone is saying he gives. I have my fingers crossed hoping I can get rafiki before the event ends. I am also ahead enough in the event that I'm ready to welcome simba but still have two days for him to unlock. I have bullseye at level 2 because tokens for him to get are impossible. And I'm 10,000 magic short of unlocking the new land. My zootopia is also at a hault because I don't have the stupid racetrack. So no jungle book unlocked for now. Prayers for me! I've really been focusing on getting these gems! They should have special character quests that give you gems!


----------



## Lady Libra

Rachel Snow White said:


> My zootopia is also at a hault because I don't have the stupid racetrack. So no jungle book unlocked for now.



You don't need the racetrack to unlock Jungle Book, you just need to finish all missions.  I think the last one requires Judy and Nick to be level 8? Not sure, but in any case, my friend doesn't have the racetrack and she's working on Mowgli, so you don't need it.


----------



## KPach525

pyork24 said:


> I think you have to delete the app entirely.  My wife uses an iPhone and got Splash Mountain that way.


Tested and confirmed on the iPhone! Took me several minutes longer due to slow wifi, but with work to distract its not a bad idea. 

However: fair warning to force restart a couple times before doing this. My game did save, but just a few minutes off, no major progress lost but I couldn't tell if I missed out on any token drops by re-tapping my characters. Will definitely be doing this when my platinum chest is ready and I'm not at work lol


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

Rachel Snow White said:


> So I know I'm further behind than most of you but I'm a little proud of myself. I started the event with enough gems to get zazu and the parade float. After that I was left with 10 gems. With all of my constant leveling up of characters and watching my theater videos I am now at 158 gems. After jack skellington finishes his level up in 2 1/2 hours I will put Hamm on his final level up hoping he gives me the 20 gems like everyone is saying he gives. I have my fingers crossed hoping I can get rafiki before the event ends. I am also ahead enough in the event that I'm ready to welcome simba but still have two days for him to unlock. I have bullseye at level 2 because tokens for him to get are impossible. And I'm 10,000 magic short of unlocking the new land. My zootopia is also at a hault because I don't have the stupid racetrack. So no jungle book unlocked for now. Prayers for me! I've really been focusing on getting these gems! They should have special character quests that give you gems!


I just updated Hamm and got 20 gems.


----------



## Stormie_Sikb

If you do t have Nightmare before Christmas set, can you still collect for Jungle book? Also how far along does your Toy Story characters have to be to complete quest to start collecting for jungle book & to open Frontier land?


----------



## dkolett

PrincessS121212 said:


> I've opened 9 platinum chests hoping for the race track, some found, some bought with extra gems.  So far, the most valuable item I have gotten was the corona sun dial.  That's 27 possible items to get, and I've only gotten magic, happiness, more magic, and 1 silly sun dial I already had 2 of!  Even getting a consolation concession stand would have been nice, but that's terrible results for that many chests.  I don't need happiness or magic!!!  They should really take those out of the platinum chests and keep them in gold or below.



I agree!! I purchased the 11 chest bundle and got nothing. I wanted the Race Track but would have been happy with any of the other concessions that I didn't have. Attractions should be available for purchase with gems or elixirs. I am not a complainer but that is ridiculous that I can't finish quests for zootopia. I purchased FLash with gems and had no idea I wouldn't have the opportunity to do the same with the Racetrack. Is there any way to complain to Gameloft?


----------



## Pheran

dkolett said:


> I am not a complainer but that is ridiculous that I can't finish quests for zootopia. I purchased FLash with gems and had no idea I wouldn't have the opportunity to do the same with the Racetrack. Is there any way to complain to Gameloft?



The racetrack is not required to finish the Zootopia missions.


----------



## mikegood2

Agree, I don't have it and finished all the Zootopia missions a long time ago. Also have all the Zootopia characters at level 10, except for Chief Bogo, who is currently at level 8 and I'm not focusing on him until this event is over.

That said, I just looked up the Race Track and understand why it is in such demand! Not only does it potentially give a Bogo item every 4 hours it also gives Mowgli's basket! If I had any platinum chests, I'd want the Zootopia Racetrack for the items and the fact it would give me all of the attractions.

EDIT: Technicality my Nick Wilde is level 9. I finished collecting all his items at the beginning of this event and don't want to spend the 24h leveling him.


----------



## pyork24

mikegood2 said:


> Agree, I don't have it and finished all the Zootopia missions a long time ago. Also have all the Zootopia characters at level 10, except for Chief Bogo, who is currently at level 8 and I'm not focusing on him until this event is over.
> 
> That said, I just looked up the Race Track and understand why it is in such demand! Not only does it potentially give a Bogo item every 4 hours it also gives Mowgli's basket! If I had any platinum chests, I'd want the Zootopia Racetrack for the items and the fact it would give me all of the attractions.



That's the exact reason I spent all that time restarting for those Platinum chests.  Two Epic tokens should not be hidden behind a 4 hour attraction that's Platinum locked.  It's too good to ignore.


----------



## pyork24

KPach525 said:


> Tested and confirmed on the iPhone! Took me several minutes longer due to slow wifi, but with work to distract its not a bad idea.
> 
> However: fair warning to force restart a couple times before doing this. My game did save, but just a few minutes off, no major progress lost but I couldn't tell if I missed out on any token drops by re-tapping my characters. Will definitely be doing this when my platinum chest is ready and I'm not at work lol



I did a single Platinum chest twice before I unlocked three at once.  The first two single chests I opened probably a dozen times each over two 24 hour periods with no Race Track.  Getting that one definitely takes patience when your Happiness starts to decay in the second day and you've burnt up all your Wishes.

I'm down to three Platinum Chests 'saved' on my platforms but am back to having every single attraction in the game.  It was worth 'wasting' the two extra chests.


----------



## mikegood2

pyork24 said:


> That's the exact reason I spent all that time restarting for those Platinum chests.  Two Epic tokens should not be hidden behind a 4 hour attraction that's Platinum locked.  It's too good to ignore.



Agree! Honestly, I didn't realize they even had the Zootopia Race Track in the platinum chest until I read about it here. Must have missed it when The Zootopia stuff came out


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> I haven't really tracked the actual quests, but after welcoming Mowgli, there are a couple of longer quests for him - maybe both a 6-hour and a 12-hour...? Sorry, not sure.  But after a few quests, you are able to open up a second area of land in Frontierland for 500,000 magic and takes 24 hours.  It is the area to the upper-right of the current opening.  Sidenote: leveling Mowgli up to level 2 is taking as long for me as any character that I can recall.  I've seen online that Mowgli maxes out for now at level 2, but cannot verify that personally.


Just following up that Mowgli currently does max out at level 2.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Lady Libra said:


> You don't need the racetrack to unlock Jungle Book, you just need to finish all missions.  I think the last one requires Judy and Nick to be level 8? Not sure, but in any case, my friend doesn't have the racetrack and she's working on Mowgli, so you don't need it.


Thank you! I have Judy and nick at level seven now waiting for more of their tokens to level them up!


----------



## dkolett

Pheran said:


> The racetrack is not required to finish the Zootopia missions.


No, but there are plenty of quests tied to that attraction. At least we should have a reasonable chance to get it.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Stormie_Sikb said:


> If you do t have Nightmare before Christmas set, can you still collect for Jungle book? Also how far along does your Toy Story characters have to be to complete quest to start collecting for jungle book & to open Frontier land?


I'm curious about this too. I have jack skellington but that's it. I started playing the game at the very end of the nightmare before Christmas event.


----------



## Janosh

I don't know how you guys find platinium chest. The last time I found one was at may.

How usefull is Rafiki? Is it worth the gems?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Janosh said:


> I don't know how you guys find platinium chest. The last time I found one was at may.
> 
> How usefull is Rafiki? Is it worth the gems?


I've been playing for about 50 days now (so super new compared to everyone else here) and just this week I found my 2nd or 3rd platinum chest.  So they pop-up, but not very often.  Haven't opened my newest chest yet.  I have that and a gold just chilling - in case Simba or Scar have tokens in one of them, or until the event ends.  Too busy opening bronze and silver to get tokens for the other event characters.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Rachel Snow White said:


> So I know I'm further behind than most of you but I'm a little proud of myself. I started the event with enough gems to get zazu and the parade float. After that I was left with 10 gems. With all of my constant leveling up of characters and watching my theater videos I am now at 158 gems. After jack skellington finishes his level up in 2 1/2 hours I will put Hamm on his final level up hoping he gives me the 20 gems like everyone is saying he gives. I have my fingers crossed hoping I can get rafiki before the event ends. I am also ahead enough in the event that I'm ready to welcome simba but still have two days for him to unlock. I have bullseye at level 2 because tokens for him to get are impossible. And I'm 10,000 magic short of unlocking the new land. My zootopia is also at a hault because I don't have the stupid racetrack. So no jungle book unlocked for now. Prayers for me! I've really been focusing on getting these gems! They should have special character quests that give you gems!


I'm doing something similar in terms of gathering gems for Rafiki!  I couldn't get Zazu until a couple of days into the event, and no parade float for me, but I'm at 125 gems now from leveling up characters, etc.  Sounds like you're much further in the overall game, so probably have more characters that you can level, which is likely helping you get those gems faster.  I recently welcomed Pete and Eve - primarily for the gems because I was originally going to wait until after the event.  Pluto's currently leveling up to lvl9, then I have Hamm ready to go right behind him to lvl 10, and maybe Pete in-between the two if I get his last hat before Pluto's done.  I've also been running my parades as often as possible in hopes of gem drops, but lately it's just been magic (not even tokens when I run a float that has a token I need!)  So frustrating!  If all works out, Hamm should finish just a few hours before Simba's released.  Once I see who drops Simba tokens, then I can figure out my next schedule of character leveling.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Does anyone know if wishes appear/replenish at a certain rate, or are they just random?


----------



## xthebowdenx

I’m about to dump some gold chests for bronze just to get them out. 5 plus 1 platinum and nothing of use in either (other than racetrack which I know won’t drop).

But oh boy this event has been fun so far


----------



## Windwaker4444

xthebowdenx said:


> I’m about to dump some gold chests for bronze just to get them out. 5 plus 1 platinum and nothing of use in either (other than racetrack which I know won’t drop).
> 
> But oh boy this event has been fun so far


Sounds like you have the same chests in waiting as I do.  There isn't anything in the gold I need either, but I wanted to wait to use them until Simba arrives.  Just in case.  I want to try the platinum chest trick that people have been talking about, but I think I'm going to wait until the event is over.  I need the Race Track and Splash Mountain still.  Hopefully one day....


----------



## BelleBriarRose

I'm trying to get as much event currency as possible so it will turn into gems at the end of the event. But how can we get the Simba slab tokens when the event ends? Will we just not be able to level up those characters anymore?


----------



## pyork24

BelleBriarRose said:


> I'm trying to get as much event currency as possible so it will turn into gems at the end of the event. But how can we get the Simba slab tokens when the event ends? Will we just not be able to level up those characters anymore?



Simba Slabs will probably become one hour quests. That's what happened with the Snowflakes and Roses.


----------



## BelleBriarRose

pyork24 said:


> Simba Slabs will probably become one hour quests. That's what happened with the Snowflakes and Roses.



Great, thanks!


----------



## Ottahelwa

I currently have all my Lion King characters at level 5, with all the tokens ready to level them up to level 6... (including Rafiki & Zazu) This is my first timed event, and I'm wondering how likely it is anyone will need to be leveled up further? I'd rather save the event currency to be converted to gems at the end if possible, but don't want to be scrambling for tokens if anyone needs to be leveled further than 6. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Does anyone have like a list of how many gems you get when leveling up your characters to 10? Example
Hamm- 20 gems
And so on 
I'm trying to level up the most worthy before the other ones


----------



## Rachel Snow White

jamieonthefly said:


> Does anyone know if wishes appear/replenish at a certain rate, or are they just random?


I think they are just random sometimes I have a bunch at one time and sometimes I have only one or two and I get on the game at least every two hours except in the middle of the night


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Ottahelwa said:


> I currently have all my Lion King characters at level 5, with all the tokens ready to level them up to level 6... (including Rafiki & Zazu) This is my first timed event, and I'm wondering how likely it is anyone will need to be leveled up further? I'd rather save the event currency to be converted to gems at the end if possible, but don't want to be scrambling for tokens if anyone needs to be leveled further than 6. Any thoughts?


With one day left to welcome simba I would level them up one more time just in case. Most events you only need your characters to a 5 or 6 to finish the event


----------



## wendinator

Rachel Snow White said:


> Does anyone have like a list of how many gems you get when leveling up your characters to 10?



You can look up each individual character here and it will show you the rewards for each character and each level.


----------



## pyork24

Rachel Snow White said:


> With one day left to welcome simba I would level them up one more time just in case. Most events you only need your characters to a 5 or 6 to finish the event



Anna needed to be Lv 7 to collect Hans hats last year.  That's the highest same-event requirement I remember.  

Then Elsa and Hans had to be 9 or 10 for Gaston hats.  Needed near max level only obe event later.


----------



## Quellman

Janosh said:


> I don't know how you guys find platinium chest. The last time I found one was at may.
> 
> How usefull is Rafiki? Is it worth the gems?


Rafiki I thought was very useful.  Has a 2 hour quest that has the opportunity to drop either of Nala's tokens.  He can also get the lion king painting thingy and I think his 1 hour task is for the gem for catching the magic crabs.  You will need to upgrade him to level 2 in order to get the Nala task however.  I would research a little bit to see who drops his tokens and what levels they need to be at in order to do so.  When rafiki came out, the only way to get one of his tokens was to get it out of a bronze chest.  Gameloft has since fixed it.


----------



## SunDial

Was there a link posted here about who would be dropping Simba's items?  Would like to get a jump on collecting like everyone else. 

And finished 3rd with 113 wishes.


----------



## McCoy

SunDial said:


> Was there a link posted here about who would be dropping Simba's items?  Would like to get a jump on collecting like everyone else.
> 
> And finished 3rd with 113 wishes.


The only thing we know right now about Simba items, as far as I know anyway, is what was posted in the update notes, which included the Mulan & Li Shang combined Family Introduction (6hr) task which would produce the 'Leaf Mane'.  I didn't see any others listed in the notes, which would suggest the other Lion King characters will be producing most of the items. Of course, the update notes have proven to be inaccurate before on this, so we don't even know that the task listed was accurate. I would assume Rafiki might again be the most useful character for gathering Simba's items.  But the shorter answer to your question is "no".


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> Just following up that Mowgli currently does max out at level 2.


After opening the second new piece of land in Frontierland, Mowgli has a 12-hour quest. Following that quest, the prompt to welcome Bagheera comes up.  Looks like this one will take a while.

Bagheera
6hr to welcome, 250,000 magic

Prickly Pear: (20 to welcome)
Flash - Coffee Break - 1hr
Mowgli - Call of the Wild - 1hr
Nick - Scope of the Scene - 1hr
Bagheera - A Calm Stroll - 1hr (not available yet)
Toy Alien - Oohs and Aahs - 1hr (not available yet)

Perch: (20 to welcome)
Bo Peep and Woody - Pizza Date - 12hr
Rapunzel - Painting in Gallery - 12hr
Golden Zephyr - 24hr

Bagheera Ears Hat: (20 to welcome)
Aurora and Prince Phillip - Tour of the Lands - 12hr
Flynn - Closer Look at the Crown - 24hr
Toy Alien - Space Travel - 12hr (not available yet)


----------



## empresslilly

Thanks for that info!   So much for folks complaining that they have nothing to do.  This should keep us busy for a while!    Of course, then it won't be long before people start complaining that it's too hard or it's taking too long.


----------



## KPach525

pyork24 said:


> I did a single Platinum chest twice before I unlocked three at once.  The first two single chests I opened probably a dozen times each over two 24 hour periods with no Race Track.  Getting that one definitely takes patience when your Happiness starts to decay in the second day and you've burnt up all your Wishes.
> 
> I'm down to three Platinum Chests 'saved' on my platforms but am back to having every single attraction in the game.  It was worth 'wasting' the two extra chests.


Well it just paid off; I got the racetrack after about 5-6 tries and I'm really shocked by that. Especially considering I still have the teacup up for grabs too. Thanks for the tip @pyork24 !


----------



## mikegood2

Ottahelwa said:


> I currently have all my Lion King characters at level 5, with all the tokens ready to level them up to level 6... (including Rafiki & Zazu) This is my first timed event, and I'm wondering how likely it is anyone will need to be leveled up further? I'd rather save the event currency to be converted to gems at the end if possible, but don't want to be scrambling for tokens if anyone needs to be leveled further than 6. Any thoughts?



With Simba becoming available tomorrow, I would leave all of them where you have them, or just level up one of them. That way, when you start collecting Simba items tomorrow, you can focus on his items, and increase your chances of getting said items. if you're collecting for too many characters, than your chances of collecting Simba items decrease, because a character job that you need for him might drops multiple items instead. If any of that characters need to be higher levels to collect Simba items, someone will post that on here fairly quickly. I'd suggest that you focus on creating as many Lion tokens as possible, they won't go to waste.

It's always difficult to figure out how far you want to level up characters. I've currently got Nala at level 5, ready to level, and all my other Lion King characters are level 7 or 8 and ready, or near ready to level. I'm currently at 14 Lion tokens and trying to increase that number as high as AI can today. Then after I welcome my Simba and maybe level him up to 2 or 3, I'll go back to leveling my other Lion King characters.

By the end of this event I'll want to be between 60K-80K event currency, and try to level up my characters as high as possible. If I "lose out on" 10 gems, but an able to level a few more characters up, I'm more than happy.


----------



## luther10

McCoy said:


> After opening the second new piece of land in Frontierland, Mowgli has a 12-hour quest. Following that quest, the prompt to welcome Bagheera comes up.  Looks like this one will take a while.
> 
> Perch: (20 to welcome)
> Bo Peep and Woody - Pizza Date - 12hr
> Rapunzel - Painting in Gallery - 12hr
> Golden Zephyr - 24hr
> 
> Bagheera Ears Hat: (20 to welcome)
> Aurora and Prince Phillip - Tour of the Lands - 12hr
> Flynn - Closer Look at the Crown - 24hr
> Toy Alien - Space Travel - 12hr (not available yet)



at this rate, by the time we see Aladdin and Jasmine in the game... we'll probably have 36 and 48 hour tasks for their tokens... LOLOLOL
and the welcome price for EACH of the 101 dalmations? 1,000,000 potions...


----------



## supernova

pyork24 said:


> Simba Slabs will probably become one hour quests. That's what happened with the Snowflakes and Roses.


Actually, the snowflakes turned into 6-minute tasks, which was nice.  Very quick to collect them.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Actually, the snowflakes turned into 6-minute tasks, which was nice.  Very quick to collect them.



Agree, that was very nice and hope it continues that way. If I remember correctly after one of the events they changed the # of items needed for characters.

I think a potential issue, good or bad, with any event they've had is we don't know what will happen after the event. For example, while it is likely that after this event, we don't know for sure that we will get 2 gems for every 2K event currency up to 80K, right?


----------



## Pheran

mikegood2 said:


> I think a potential issue, good or bad, with any event they've had is we don't know what will happen after the event. For example, while it is likely that after this event, we don't know for sure that we will get 2 gems for every 2K event currency up to 80K, right?



We cannot predict the future with certainty.  But every previous event has converted event currency to gems at a rate of 2000:1 up to 80,000 currency (40 gems).  We should expect the same thing to happen this time unless Gameloft says otherwise.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Agree, that was very nice and hope it continues that way. If I remember correctly after one of the events they changed the # of items needed for characters.
> 
> I think a potential issue, good or bad, with any event they've had is we don't know what will happen after the event. For example, while it is likely that after this event, we don't know for sure that we will get 2 gems for every 2K event currency up to 80K, right?


For a while, they were jacking up the token requirements on characters after the events, so the goal was to level up as many characters as possible.  For the past couple of events, they left the requirements where they were.  As @Pheran suggested, time will tell.


----------



## mikegood2

Do we know what characters are needed to for Simba Tokens?

I looked thru Lion King Event notes and could only find one listed.

*Simba Leaf*
Mulan & Li Shang
6 hour job - Family Introduction

*Simba Ear *
???


----------



## DoreyAdore

I haven't had videos of any kind for about two days now. Anyone else?


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> I haven't had videos of any kind for about two days now. Anyone else?


Mine has been working fine ever since the Lion King started.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

73 gems to go until I get rafiki!!
FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## Quellman

Simba - 
Leafy mane 
* Rafiki - Wondering the pride lands - 60min
* Chip - Search for nuts - 2 hours
* Pumba - Try new grubs - 2 hours
* Tinkerbell - Search for lost things - 2 hours 
*Parade 
* Mike - - Check on Laugh floor - 4 hours 
* Mulan and Cpt - family introduction - 6 hours 
* silver chests 

Ear Hats
* Buzz - Space Orbiting -2 hours
* Dale - Feeking goofy - 2 hours
* Rafiki - Observing the land - 2 hours
* Nala - taking a break -4 hours
* Timon - Explore the tree - 4 hours

10 Simba Charts
18 Leafy Manes 
15 Ear hats
12,500 tokens 
6 Hours


Also the trophy quest opened up.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*what are the rewards for the gold trophy event? is it worth trying for the top?*


----------



## MickeySkywalker

No


GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *what are the rewards for the gold trophy event? is it worth trying for the top?*


No, another Face Painting Studio and 3000 for 1-10
11-50 Face Painting Studio and 2500
and then from there it is just event currency


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I lucked out on guessing the tasks and started out with 3 Leafy Manes


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i had buzz out but brought back diddly. lol*


----------



## figment_jii

Another mini-event: Striking Gold, just launched/started.  As mentioned, same top of the board prize from the last event with higher event currency rewards.
Rank 1-10: Face Paint Studio & 3000 Event Currency
Rank 11-50: Face Paint Studio & 2500 Event Currency
Rank 51-150: 2500 Event Currency
Rank 151-300: 2000 Event Currency
Rank 301-500: 1750 Event Currency
Rank 501-750: 1500 Event Currency
Rank 751-1050: 1250 Event Currency
Rank 1051-1450: 1000 Event Currency
Rank 1451-2000: 750 Event Currency
Rank 2001-2750: 500 Event Curency


----------



## DoreyAdore

Trophy rewards:
1-10 Face Painting Studio 3000 event currency. 
11-50 Face Painting Studio 2500 event currency
51-150 2500 event currency
151-300 2000 event currency 
301-500 1750 event currency 
501-750 1500 event currency 
751-1050 1250 event currency 
1051-1450 1000 event currency 
1451-2000 750 event currency 
2001-2750 500 event currency


----------



## DoreyAdore

figment_jii said:


> Another mini-event: Striking Gold, just launched/started.  As mentioned, same top of the board prize from the last event with higher event currency rewards.
> Rank 1-10: Face Paint Studio & 3000 Event Currency
> Rank 11-50: Face Paint Studio & 2500 Event Currency
> Rank 51-150: 2500 Event Currency
> Rank 151-300: 2000 Event Currency
> Rank 301-500: 1750 Event Currency
> Rank 501-750: 1500 Event Currency
> Rank 751-1050: 1250 Event Currency
> Rank 1051-1450: 1000 Event Currency
> Rank 1451-2000: 750 Event Currency
> Rank 2001-2750: 500 Event Curency


We typed at the same time You obviously type faster than I do!


----------



## Quellman

The face painting stand does offer event tokens, i think 50.  So it does help bolster your reserves.  But a lot of the characters with trophy tasks also have Simba tasks.


----------



## figment_jii

I won one in the last event and it drops 50 event currency (and 10 experience) every 6 hours.  I also noticed that a lot of the characters that can earn trophies also have Simba tasks, so it's almost as if you have to pick whether you want to play for the trophies or to welcome Simba.


----------



## luther10

I was going to delay the tropHy event but clicked on one by mistake right at the start... Oh well...  I already got the face paint stall from the last event, so my target rank this time is probably 51-151... Really really want that event currency...

And those gold chests are like the most useless things ever... I have 3 of them stuck in my vault... Was going to use them on Simba, but nope... They have none of his tokens, and are such a waste of space... I really hope Scar can use some of those...


----------



## J24LM

How's everyone on simba token drops?


----------



## SunDial

Only 3 ears.   No leafs yet.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*2 leafs 1 ears*


----------



## Didymus

Only 1 ears for me so far. 

Quick question: I just got a 24 hour Woody task "find the source of the curse" How close does that put me to unlocking bullseye and jungle book?


----------



## mikegood2

3 leafs and 1 ear, but have everyone working on them, so my drop rate should increase.

As far as the trophy event, don't really care where I finish, Simba is my top priority. That said, I won't be suprised if I finish in, or near the top 50. I still have all he trophy buildings grouped together from the last one and I usually place fairly well in the trophy events.


----------



## Dan Broersma

One ear and one leaf so far. I've actually been pretty disappointed about rafiki's drop rate. I would have hoped that premium characters would have a slightly better chance at dropping the special tokens. But I did just buy the float so hopefully that will help me as well.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*im now at 6/3*


----------



## Sazzafraz

J24LM said:


> How's everyone on simba token drops?


Had everyone out working and the first round only yielded 2 leaves. A bit disappointing. Seems like everything has a "rare" drop rate.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

9 leafs and 2 ears.


----------



## hopemax

IOS: 2 leafs, 1 hat
Windows: 3 leafs, 2 hats

Both parade floats dropped leafs, which was nice.


----------



## empresslilly

J24LM said:


> How's everyone on simba token drops?


After 4 1/2 hours: 4 leaves and 4 hats.  Chip and Dale, Mike, and Tinkerbell have done well.  Not a single Lion King character has returned _anything_.


----------



## LeCras

7 leaves and 5 hats so far. I'm also welcoming Mowgli at the moment, he should be ready well before Simba.


----------



## jamieonthefly

4 leafs, 1 hat... I guess there's no hurry...


----------



## jamieonthefly

I'm curious about my progress on event currency. I have all LK characters at 6 or 7 (except Simba, of course) and I have just over 57,000 event currency. How much do you all have? And do you think 10 more days is enough to finish the event and have 80,000 saved?


----------



## mikegood2

53,500 event currency. ZaZu (L8), Nala (L5), RAfiki (L7), Timon (L8) and Pumbaa (L7). All of them, except Rafiki, are ready to level up. Most have been for a few days. Also, I currently have 29 Lion Painting, so I don't need to worry about collecting them for a few level ups.

The only way you din't get to 80K is because you put "too much" into leveling up Lion King characters. I saved over 10K yesterday. You currently have enough for 28 gems right now, so worse case you fall a few gem short of the max.


----------



## SunDial

Upper 50K.   3 leafs 4 ears


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Zazu 8, Timon 8, Pumbaa 8, Nala 7, Rafiki 7. All have enough to be leveled up again but waiting on Simba who I currently have 13 Leaf/5 ears. I am at 65,000 event currency so my plan will be to get Simba and Scar and then get to 80,000. If I start to go over then I will level up more. And I finally got Mowgli to level 2!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

4 of each my drop rates have been depressing


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

So I have a gold and a platinum chest all ready to open. I wanted to try the airplane trick. I signed out of the game, went into airplane mode (I have a 7S), got icky prizes, closed the game, deleted the game, re downloaded from iTunes, exited airplane mode, and now I'm locked out.

I have an iffy connection at home.  Its throttled at 64k right now, so I am at a local university to use the wifi there.

I open the game, I get the animation, then it says "connection failed, please connect". But I am connected, and everything else can connect.
Please help.


----------



## mmmears

I'm too scared to delete the app and try the cheat with the chests...

I'm at 9 leaves and 6 ears at the moment, with 67K tokens.


----------



## Aces86

Only have 1 simba ears and 3 leaf manes so far. Of course all these new characters are always welcomed on my 11 hour work days and I can only play on my lunch hour lol


----------



## DoreyAdore

I have 11 Leafy Manes and 6 ears for Simba. My event currency total is just a smidge under 66,0000.


----------



## disney-itch

Quick question....earlier today I saw that there was a "Coconut Smoothie" concession stand available for gems.  I thought I would take some time to think about it and when I just checked a few minutes ago...it is was not showing as an option.  Any idea what happened?  I thought maybe they decided to have it a prize for the latest trophy competition but I see it isn't a prize (not sure why it is the face painting booth again???)


----------



## KPach525

HappyRoadTrip said:


> So I have a gold and a platinum chest all ready to open. I wanted to try the airplane trick. I signed out of the game, went into airplane mode (I have a 7S), got icky prizes, closed the game, deleted the game, re downloaded from iTunes, exited airplane mode, and now I'm locked out.
> 
> I have an iffy connection at home.  Its throttled at 64k right now, so I am at a local university to use the wifi there.
> 
> I open the game, I get the animation, then it says "connection failed, please connect". But I am connected, and everything else can connect.
> Please help.


You need to open the game still on wifi (or data), then after it's loaded switch to airplane mode to open the chests.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Yes I opened them in airplane mode...I did step by step exactly as pyork24 said and I have a wifi connection, (other things are loading just fine) and am signed into Gamecenter but it says no connection


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Simba's drops haven't been very good for me - Buzz, Pumbaa, and Tink just finished their tasks and NOT ONE DROP!  Currently at 5 leaf manes and 1 simba ears.  Though I don't have Chip/Dale, Mulan, the parade float, or Rafiki, so I guess that limits me a bit.  I was at work today also, so didn't have the opportunity to ensure my characters were turned around at the end of their tasks.  Hopefully my drop rates improve!  Definitely low on the event currency side - only 21K.  Zazu/Timon lvl 7, Pumbaa lvl 8, Nala lvl 6, and all but Nala ready to level up again.  On a side note: 109 more gems needed to get Rafiki.  I wish I had him already though to help with Simba's tokens!!


----------



## Dan Broersma

This is where I'm after today.  I'll have one more check in 60 min then off to bed for the night.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I've got 11/18 leaf and 7/15 ear tokens.  Hopefully it will keep going at this rate and I can get Simba tomorrow.  I've got 67K.  Hoping to get the 80K before the end, but that will depend on how much Scar is.  Simba at 12.5K and Scar will probably be between 15-25K, so I'll have to average over 3000 a day in event currency to get the full 80000.


----------



## SunDial

At the 12 hour mark I have 7 leaf and 10 ears.  I don't think the drop rate is that bad.   It has been similar to other past events.   I think I should have him by tomorrow evening.


----------



## LeCras

Simba progress is fairly steady - 11 leaf and 10 ears, 72k event currency so far. I have Nala and Rafiki at lvl 6, Zazu, Timon and Pumbaa at lvl7. Everyone's ready to level up again.


----------



## LeCras

Welcoming Simba now!


----------



## Dan Broersma

Fairly steady progress. Here I am after a night of sleep although I kept waking up because I think my brain was telling me when timers were running out...not sure that's a good thing.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

This game is even taking over my thoughts while I slept. I had a nightmare that I spent all of my hard earned gems on a concession stand or useless attraction right before I was going to welcome rafiki. I woke up screaming no! What did you do?!! Needless to say I didn't sleep very well.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

First task for Simba is a 2 hour joint task with Nala then you face off with Scar. You can use all 6 lion king characters. They have to beat him 24 times and the tasks are 2 hours each. So if you are using all 6 it will take 8 hours!
Not that its a priority but welcoming Bagheera will take a while. His Perch has a 12 hour and 24 hour task and the 24 hour Golden Zephyr. Then his ears are a 12 and 24 hour task. Plus 20 of the prickly Pears.


----------



## Ottahelwa

Am I the only one disappointed with Rafiki? I've sent him out what feels like a million times, and he has yet to turn up anything for Simba! It's my first event so I have no comparaison, but somehow I expected more from a premium character


----------



## DoreyAdore

Ottahelwa said:


> Am I the only one disappointed with Rafiki? I've sent him out what feels like a million times, and he has yet to turn up anything for Simba! It's my first event so I have no comparaison, but somehow I expected more from a premium character


I'm not sure if you missed this but when Rafiki earns anything, when you tap on him what he earned (if he did) will show up hovering over the Main Street area. I'm not sure why. So you might want to check and see if he IS actually dropping tokens. I hope so!


----------



## KPach525

DoreyAdore said:


> I'm not sure if you missed this but when Rafiki earns anything, when you tap on him what he earned (if he did) will show up hovering over the Main Street area. I'm not sure why. So you might want to check and see if he IS actually dropping tokens. I hope so!


You're thinking of Zazu, not Rafiki.



Ottahelwa said:


> Am I the only one disappointed with Rafiki? I've sent him out what feels like a million times, and he has yet to turn up anything for Simba! It's my first event so I have no comparaison, but somehow I expected more from a premium character


Your frustrations are valid. This is a pain for most people and timed events. The trade off is that the premium character will have a shorter timed task for the token. Rafiki was great for my Simba/Nala ears, but dismal for leafy manes.


----------



## KPach525

After one day (last night really) I managed to collect all the Simba ears. But no where near the same progress on the leafy manes (only 6 before going to bed). I should be able to welcome him today.



MickeySkywalker said:


> First task for Simba is a 2 hour joint task with Nala then you face off with Scar. You can use all 6 lion king characters. They have to beat him 24 times and the tasks are 2 hours each. So if you are using all 6 it will take 8 hours!


I am truly shocked there is only one joint task before the first face off! (Yes I realize there will be one more) The time management on this limited event has been much better than previous!! So far my favorite event!


----------



## KPach525

I've found myself paying attention to smaller details lately, and wanted to share a few fun pictures.
1. A glitch in the matrix
2. Second face paint spotted
3. Third face paint spotted, and now can tell they were going with animal themes!
4. Poor Pumbaa, Nala went back to instincts and was 'hunting' him down...


----------



## Jason_V

14/10 here for Simba. Drops are fairly hit or miss...I'm getting maybe a 40% return on the flower manes and something like that for the hats. I think I should have everything by EOD, but who knows. Still a week and half in the event, so I'm not terribly worried (yet).


----------



## DoreyAdore

KPach525 said:


> You're thinking of Zazu, not Rafiki.
> 
> 
> Your frustrations are valid. This is a pain for most people and timed events. The trade off is that the premium character will have a shorter timed task for the token. Rafiki was great for my Simba/Nala ears, but dismal for leafy manes.


Mine does that for Rafiki and Zazu.


----------



## McCoy

MickeySkywalker said:


> Not that its a priority but welcoming Bagheera will take a while. His Perch has a 12 hour and 24 hour task and the 24 hour Golden Zephyr. Then his ears are a 12 and 24 hour task. Plus 20 of the prickly Pears.


And the drop rate is terrible. After over two days of sending them all exclusively on quests to get Bagheera's perch and ears, I only have one of each.


----------



## KPach525

DoreyAdore said:


> Mine does that for Rafiki and Zazu.


Apologies! That's very very odd!!


----------



## mrzrich

So I belong to a DMK group on Facebook, and members are whining that those people who won a paint stand last time should gracefully bow out this time around.  

Another poster explained to them that it is a game and anyone can play how they see fit.  We don't need DMK morality police. There was also some witty mention of participation trophies.   Of course the group admin deleted that person's post.

I explained to them that as a Day one player, with every attraction and every character, I automatically started the contest in 22nd place without trying.  I am not going out of my way to win another paint stand, but if I do get one, I intend to trade it to Merlin, and I refuse to feel bad about that


----------



## McCoy

mrzrich said:


> So I belong to a DMK group on Facebook, and members are whining that those people who won a paint stand last time should gracefully bow out this time around.
> 
> Another poster explained to them that it is a game and anyone can play how they see fit.  We don't need DMK morality police. There was also some witty mention of participation trophies.   Of course the group admin deleted that person's post.
> 
> I explained to them that as a Day one player, with every attraction and every character, I automatically started the contest in 22nd place without trying.  I am not going out of my way to win another paint stand, but if I do get one, I intend to trade it to Merlin, and I refuse to feel bad about that


Some people like to get themselves worked up over the strangest things.


----------



## mrzrich

The thing is that the person who posted this plea for previous winners not to try, claims that she herself already has a paint stand.

She claims that this plea it's not for her own benefit. It is for the benefit of those players less fortunate than her.


I could almost hear Sarah McLachlan singing in the background


----------



## SunDial

Agree that i will play for the paint stand to trade in to Merlin.

Drops have been better than expected for the overnight and morning.   Only need 1 more leaf to start welcoming.


----------



## DoreyAdore

mrzrich said:


> So I belong to a DMK group on Facebook, and members are whining that those people who won a paint stand last time should gracefully bow out this time around.
> 
> Another poster explained to them that it is a game and anyone can play how they see fit.  We don't need DMK morality police. There was also some witty mention of participation trophies.   Of course the group admin deleted that person's post.
> 
> I explained to them that as a Day one player, with every attraction and every character, I automatically started the contest in 22nd place without trying.  I am not going out of my way to win another paint stand, but if I do get one, I intend to trade it to Merlin, and I refuse to feel bad about that


That's my plan as well.  It's worth 350 potions in trade. I'll take that! Even if I didn't want the extra potions, now I'd just try to win one to irritate a "snowflake".


----------



## Aces86

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Simba's drops haven't been very good for me - Buzz, Pumbaa, and Tink just finished their tasks and NOT ONE DROP!  Currently at 5 leaf manes and 1 simba ears.  Though I don't have Chip/Dale, Mulan, the parade float, or Rafiki, so I guess that limits me a bit.  I was at work today also, so didn't have the opportunity to ensure my characters were turned around at the end of their tasks.  Hopefully my drop rates improve!  Definitely low on the event currency side - only 21K.  Zazu/Timon lvl 7, Pumbaa lvl 8, Nala lvl 6, and all but Nala ready to level up again.  On a side note: 109 more gems needed to get Rafiki.  I wish I had him already though to help with Simba's tokens!!



Drops haven't been that great for me either. Especially with the ears. I do have rafiki and the float but float hasn't dropped anything. I only have 12000 event currency but I am further behind in the game than a lot so have less characters to collect.


----------



## littlebearfan

DoreyAdore said:


> That's my plan as well.  It's worth 350 potions in trade. I'll take that! Even if I didn't want the extra potions, now I'd just try to win one to irritate a "snowflake".



I haven't been trying real hard as I didn't care if I got the booth or not. I didn't even consider how many potions I could get for it!  I will have to keep that in mind for the future. I really doubt I can make it this time.


----------



## Allison

Just waiting on the last set of ears.


----------



## J24LM

Just hit the welcome button for simba! 58000 left in currency. Depending on how expensive scar is I think I should be okay getting to 80k.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The leaderboard events also arent that good, unless there are gems involved. their main purpose, from a developer point of view, is to distract players from the main event progress, not to complete the event and get completionist to spend real world money to fill in the gaps they missed. Look how many characters that have trophy tasks also have ones with drops for Nala or Simba. If you disregard the trophy event, you can focus on that instead, but to each their own.


----------



## mrzrich

JamesGarvey said:


> The leaderboard events also arent that good, unless there are gems involved. their main purpose, from a developer point of view, is to distract players from the main event progress, not to complete the event and get completionist to spend real world money to fill in the gaps they missed. Look how many characters have that have trophy tasks also have ones with drops for Nala or Simba. If you disregard the trophy event, you can focus on that instead, but to each their own.






I am not trying to win a paint stand.  But with all my attractions and characters (besides the ones collecting for Simba). I am still comfortably in the top 50


----------



## SunDial

Nice to know only one item of each is needed for level 2.  5 hours left in welcoming Simba and I can go right to level 2.


----------



## mmmears

I'll get Simba in about 5 hours.  The drop rate wasn't so bad for me this time (I have Rafiki but not the float or the racetrack).  Mowgli, on the other hand, will take forever.  I'm only about 1/2 way there and I've been trying for a few days now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Simba tokens are dropping pretty good for me.  I didn't begin working on him until bedtime last night (poorly planned birthday party took away my Kingdom playing yesterday, lol).  I'm exactly half way there.  So, I'm thinking tomorrow.  I also started late with the mini event and I' m in the 30's.  Not too concerned with the mini event this time around.  I'm focusing on Simba and trying to get close to the 80k.  I got a little tree of life out of one of my chests today...small and cute.  Everyone who is ahead of me...thanks for all your updates!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I'll get Simba in about 5 hours.  The drop rate wasn't so bad for me this time (I have Rafiki but not the float or the racetrack).  Mowgli, on the other hand, will take forever.  I'm only about 1/2 way there and I've been trying for a few days now.


Lucky on Mowgli...I've been trying too and I' m not even half way!! I want that extra land.  Guess it'll be something to do after LK is over.


----------



## empresslilly

Starting the first round of battle with Scar now.   Rafiki got exactly zero tokens for Simba.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

After the first Scar battle Simba has a 2 hour task then 60 more hyenas. Then the second battle with Scar. This time the tasks are 4 hours but he only has to be defeated 18 times.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Oh dale I was counting on you to get my last simbas ear hat and all you gave me was a few event tokens. So dismayed I wanted to start welcoming simba before I went to bed tonight so he would be ready for when I got up.


----------



## lmmatooki

Somehow welcomed Simba today without even trying really hard at all and started the battle against Scar already too, I have been so busy these past few days. I actually got pretty excited to check up on the forum and the game today!


----------



## DoreyAdore

This is what I got after the second round of hyenas...
When did Simba start speaking in code?


----------



## ABAPer

DoreyAdore said:


> This is what I got after the second round of hyenas...
> When did Simba start speaking in code?


I saw the same thing.  Thought I might have to reload the app. Haven't seen it happen again.  Must be a hiccup..


----------



## DoreyAdore

ABAPer said:


> I saw the same thing.  Thought I might have to reload the app. Haven't seen it happen again.  Must be a hiccup..


**Cue snarky Supernova Gameloft interns comment**


----------



## Dan Broersma

Found this humorous. Because of a timing issue I have one more fight scar I have to do so I chose Pumba for the final first attack on scar.


----------



## empresslilly

DoreyAdore said:


> This is what I got after the second round of hyenas...
> When did Simba start speaking in code?


A good king speaks many languages.


----------



## CallieMar

Just started the first battle scar!


----------



## xthebowdenx

Timon has to be lvl 6 for final battle with scar?


----------



## Ottahelwa

No, mine is at level 5 and battling Scar as I type!


----------



## dizprincess717

For the first 2-hour Scar battle level 5 is fine. For the next battle rounds (after the hyenas) you need to have Timon and Pumba at level 6. The rest of my characters are level 5 and are able to do the quest.


----------



## Disneyfan101413

Dan Broersma said:


> This is where I'm after today.  I'll have one more check in 60 min then off to bed for the night.


 I finally got Simba today! I had troubles of having the ears being dropped.  I am facing off with Scar right now.


----------



## Disneyfan101413

Finally the first battle with Scar!  Its a miracle!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

My drop rate on Simba ears started improving yesterday, and I was finally able to welcome Simba today!    I have my characters off on their first round of battle with Scar.  Since it's past bedtime, I'll have to finish that tomorrow though.  As long as things continue to progress at this rate, I think I might actually manage to finish my first timed event with most characters!  Only one I might not get is Rafiki - 86 more gems to go!


----------



## Aces86

These leafy names are driving me nuts! Sent so many out for them and only one dropped. Ughhh!! They're all I have left to get to welcome simba.


----------



## Lights

After defeating Scar a second time, Simba and Nala have an 8 hour task.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Lights said:


> After defeating Scar a second time, Simba and Nala have an 8 hour task.


After that, Timon and Pumba have a required 4 hour task to hunt for party supplies.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

DoreyAdore said:


> After that, Timon and Pumba have a required 4 hour task to hunt for party supplies.


Timon/Pumbaa and Simba/Nala have a combined task where each group goes to Festival of the Lion King. Then Simba and Nala go for a swim for 2 hours.


----------



## Dan Broersma

Someone who has done the curse removal, what is that and what does it require? I have it coming up next in a couple hours and the wiki is no help.


----------



## Aces86

So is it best to open platinum chests after the event?


----------



## maxsmom

Trying to save event currency. Does anyone know the highest level each event character needs to be to complete all the tasks yet? Thanks! Most are at 5 and ready to level up. I have one at 6. I don't want to waste currency on leveling them past where they need to be. Thanks!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

MickeySkywalker said:


> Timon/Pumbaa and Simba/Nala have a combined task where each group goes to Festival of the Lion King. Then Simba and Nala go for a swim for 2 hours.


After the swim you get to welcome Scar. 10 tokens, 9 mice, 9 ear hats and 15,000 event currency


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I'm an idiot I haven't looked at the board since the day before yesterday or I would have seen that after battling scar you have to get 60 hyenas then battle scar again. So what I did was after beating scar the first time I leveled simba up to 2 and sent my lion king characters to get his tokens. So now I have to wait 2-3 1/2 hours before I can send them out to battle scar again


----------



## 2010_Bride

maxsmom said:


> Trying to save event currency. Does anyone know the highest level each event character needs to be to complete all the tasks yet? Thanks! Most are at 5 and ready to level up. I have one at 6. I don't want to waste currency on leveling them past where they need to be. Thanks!



I'm not as far as others, but Timone and Pumba need to both be at 6 for the second scar battle.


----------



## stenogoddess

Rachel Snow White said:


> I'm an idiot I haven't looked at the board since the day before yesterday or I would have seen that after battling scar you have to get 60 hyenas then battle scar again. So what I did was after beating scar the first time I leveled simba up to 2 and sent my lion king characters to get his tokens. So now I have to wait 2-3 1/2 hours before I can send them out to battle scar again



Don't feel too bad. I sent Chief Bogo to level up for 16 hours not realizing Pumba and Timon needed to move up to six. Ugh!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Dan Broersma said:


> Someone who has done the curse removal, what is that and what does it require? I have it coming up next in a couple hours and the wiki is no help.


There didn't appear to be any requirements for this, but I'm not sure if anything has changed afterwards? I can't see any new land opening up and I'm not sure what the curse removal has achieved. Does anyone else know?


----------



## lemonsbutera

maxsmom said:


> Trying to save event currency. Does anyone know the highest level each event character needs to be to complete all the tasks yet? Thanks! Most are at 5 and ready to level up. I have one at 6. I don't want to waste currency on leveling them past where they need to be. Thanks!


Simba has to be level 3, Nala level 5, Timon & Pumbaa level 6, while Zazu & Rafiki do fine with being level 1.


----------



## lemonsbutera

does anyone know what kinds of scar's tokens are ?? (like uncommon, rare, epic, etc)


----------



## SunDial

I just started the collecting process and they are epic.


----------



## LeCras

lemonsbutera said:


> does anyone know what kinds of scar's tokens are ?? (like uncommon, rare, epic, etc)



I think they're both Epic. They both seem to drop at the same rate for me.


----------



## Allison

Prince Chow Mein said:


> There didn't appear to be any requirements for this, but I'm not sure if anything has changed afterwards? I can't see any new land opening up and I'm not sure what the curse removal has achieved. Does anyone else know?


 I didn't see any change.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Allison said:


> I didn't see any change.


*what is the length of the task?*


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *what is the length of the task?*


It's instant.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*oh? lol. okay...*


----------



## KPach525

Dan Broersma said:


> Someone who has done the curse removal, what is that and what does it require? I have it coming up next in a couple hours and the wiki is no help.


Basically, if you've already unlocked all the 'available' land with magic (e.g. around Small World I believe), this is just a useless prompt. But for those who haven't yet, they need to before moving forward.


----------



## Jason_V

Got the last two battles with Scar (second round) going right now. I slacked a bit yesterday with how often I was checking in on the game; if I had been more diligent, Scar would have been done yesterday.

Oh well...still have plenty of time to finish this one up. Still working on getting enough gems to buy Rafiki, though. If I don't have enough for him by the end of the event, I'll buy Zazu and wait for the inevitable legendary chests.


----------



## KPach525

"Go for a swim" is by far my favorite quest in this entire game!! I can just hear Elton singing in the background


----------



## mmmears

I got to the "welcome Scar" task late last night. I sent out everyone to try to get his items, and so far just one out of 18. This is going to be tough. And now they are offering me a "deal" to buy him for $14.99. GRRRRR. And no thanks, Gameloft. It feels like extortion.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mmmears said:


> I got to the "welcome Scar" task late last night. I sent out everyone to try to get his items, and so far just one out of 18. This is going to be tough. And now they are offering me a "deal" to buy him for $14.99. GRRRRR. And no thanks, Gameloft. It feels like extortion.



They did the same thing with Hans. But at this stage, there is plenty of time. 

I ended up finishing #2 for the trophy event with 683 trophies. I really only wanted the event currency as I a,easy have the Face Painting Stand. I'll sell one to Merlin once the event is over. I've just sent Timon and Pumbaa out on their 4 hour quest. scar has been defeated and Nala and Simba have done their 8 hour quest. I'd like to finish the event so I can focus on levelling up the LK characters before the event ends.


----------



## mikegood2

Just got my Welcome Scar message. Even though his items are Epic I don't think they'll be that tough. Hopefully I have them all collected and welcomed sometime tomorrow.

Also got my welcome Bagheera message this weekend. This is the one that's going to be tough! Needs 20 of each item, which are Epics, and only 2 jobs (12h and 24h) for each. Have a feeling this one is gonna take over a month to complete.


----------



## Quellman

Defeating Scar was easy with all the available characters, but the pile of tasks to accomplish really add to the delay to try and get epic tokens to welcome him,  basically one day to do the going for a walk and plan a party tasks (12 hours).  Without all the gem characters, not much of a shot for those who still have to battle scar though.


----------



## McCoy

mikegood2 said:


> Also got my welcome Bagheera message this weekend. This is the one that's going to be tough! Needs 20 of each item, which are Epics, and only 2 jobs (12h and 24h) for each. Have a feeling this one is gonna take over a month to complete.


I'm at a little over five days now of working on Bagheera, doing each of the item tasks constantly over that time, and I am at only five perches and three ears hats. So I am looking at at least two weeks or probably longer to welcome him at this rate.


----------



## SunDial

4 1/2 hours into collecting Scar items and I have 3 mice and 1 ear.  I am going to level up all of the LK characters after event is over.  This way I will stay over  80K  for the gem conversion.  

I still do not have any of the JB characters yet.  Start working that in a week.


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> 4 1/2 hours into collecting Scar items and I have 3 mice and 1 ear.  I am going to level up all of the LK characters after event is over.  This way I will stay over  80K  for the gem conversion.
> 
> I still do not have any of the JB characters yet.  Start working that in a week.



Well you've got a much, much better drop rate than I do.  I'm at 99% happiness and have both Zazu and Rafiki, too.


----------



## Dan Broersma

I've been collecting for scar since last night. Woke up a few times throughout the night. Feel like the drop rate has been good.


----------



## Quellman

Dan Broersma said:


> I've been collecting for scar since last night. Woke up a few times throughout the night. Feel like the drop rate has been good.


I'm thankful for the short welcome time.


----------



## Dan Broersma

Of course after posting that all my four hour quest for hats ended and I got absolutely zero sets of hats...Figures


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Well you've got a much, much better drop rate than I do.  I'm at 99% happiness and have both Zazu and Rafiki, too.




So far the drop rate has been better than I thought for an epic item.   I have 5 mice and 2 hats since just after 8am.  Of course, now that will all change.


----------



## Hskrgrl

I started playing right after the Beauty & the Beast event, so I'm still learning all about these events work. 

Will I be able to continue to earn tokens & level up the LK characters after the event is over? All of my LK characters are ready to level up (they are already at or above the required level for quests). 

Reading this board, I see some players want to convert all of their currency into gems and others want to level up characters as far as possible. I'm currently only at 22,000 in currency and after welcoming Scar I assume I will have just enough to either level each LK character one more time or receive a few gems at the end. Any suggestions on which route to go?


----------



## Aces86

I do love watching them battle scar.  Especially when Rafiki hits him on the head with his stick lol


----------



## Dan Broersma

Hskrgrl said:


> I started playing right after the Beauty & the Beast event, so I'm still learning all about these events work.
> 
> Will I be able to continue to earn tokens & level up the LK characters after the event is over? All of my LK characters are ready to level up (they are already at or above the required level for quests).
> 
> Reading this board, I see some players want to convert all of their currency into gems and others want to level up characters as far as possible. I'm currently only at 22,000 in currency and after welcoming Scar I assume I will have just enough to either level each LK character one more time or receive a few gems at the end. Any suggestions on which route to go?



My experience says you can level them afterwards. I would get them to the minimum they need to be for the event and worry about leveling them later.  It's better to keep your extra currency for gem conversions.


----------



## 2010_Bride

I hate when the gem ads go from 15 seconds to 30 seconds  #FirstWorldProblems


----------



## LeiaSOS13

KPach525 said:


> Basically, if you've already unlocked all the 'available' land with magic (e.g. around Small World I believe), this is just a useless prompt. But for those who haven't yet, they need to before moving forward.


What if I've only been playing for just over 50 days, and I'm not that far?  Will I be forced to unlock one of the parcels of cursed land that I haven't unlocked yet??  I'm so confused on how this particular task makes any sense as part of a timed event.  Oh well, guess I'll find out when I get there.  About 2.5 hrs until I defeat Scar and start on all the myriad of tasks after that...


----------



## SunDial

Hskrgrl said:


> I started playing right after the Beauty & the Beast event, so I'm still learning all about these events work.
> 
> Will I be able to continue to earn tokens & level up the LK characters after the event is over? All of my LK characters are ready to level up (they are already at or above the required level for quests).
> 
> Reading this board, I see some players want to convert all of their currency into gems and others want to level up characters as far as possible. I'm currently only at 22,000 in currency and after welcoming Scar I assume I will have just enough to either level each LK character one more time or receive a few gems at the end. Any suggestions on which route to go?





Dan Broersma said:


> My experience says you can level them afterwards. I would get them to the minimum they need to be for the event and worry about leveling them later.  It's better to keep your extra currency for gem conversions.



What Dan has said.   Just level everyone enough to get to start collecting for Scar.  If you are collecting, once you have welcomed him, leave him at level 1 leave all Lion King characters at their current level.

  I would start putting everybody on one or two hour-long tasks to bank as much Lion King currency as you can.  Past history gives you one gem for every $2,000 in currency. 

You will be able to level up every Lion King character after the event is over by using whatever magic you have accumulated so far.  As an example I have over 13 million in Magic right now.  So I'm going to use that to level up the lion king guys.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I'm at 257 gems now almost enough to get rafiki!! Judy hopps is almost done leveling up to 7. I have simba and pumbaa fighting the last two battles against scar. I think in the morning I will level simba up to three and then put another character in for a longer level up maybe eve she's only 8 hours for her next level up. I've just got my mind set on rafiki!! And I'm almost there. How many tasks after you defeat scar before you get the quest to welcome him?


----------



## KPach525

LeiaSOS13 said:


> What if I've only been playing for just over 50 days, and I'm not that far?  Will I be forced to unlock one of the parcels of cursed land that I haven't unlocked yet??  I'm so confused on how this particular task makes any sense as part of a timed event.  Oh well, guess I'll find out when I get there.  About 2.5 hrs until I defeat Scar and start on all the myriad of tasks after that...


It might be a different piece of land based on where you are in the game


----------



## 10CJ

Nala needs to be at 5 before she can go on her task with Simba. I already had Simba at 5 but he may need to be at 5 as well. You need to do this before you get to welcome Scar.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Rachel Snow White said:


> I'm at 257 gems now almost enough to get rafiki!! Judy hopps is almost done leveling up to 7. I have simba and pumbaa fighting the last two battles against scar. I think in the morning I will level simba up to three and then put another character in for a longer level up maybe eve she's only 8 hours for her next level up. I've just got my mind set on rafiki!! And I'm almost there. How many tasks after you defeat scar before you get the quest to welcome him?


Looks like you're going to make it to get Rafiki!  I'm at 207 gems, with Tink leveling up overnight for 3 gems, while Simba and Nala are off on their 8hr task that follows defeating Scar.  I think I'm going to struggle to get enough gems for Rafiki, but I'm not giving up yet!  I have a number of characters ready to level up, but I'll have to see who can help with Scar before I start any of my characters with longer level up times.  Sounds like Scar will be tough to collect for since both of his tokens are epic.  My goal right now is to get the message to welcome Scar by tomorrow evening, but that will depend on whether I can check my game at the right times during work tomorrow to ensure I keep the main event tasks rolling.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

KPach525 said:


> It might be a different piece of land based on where you are in the game


This will really suck if it's one of the pieces of land I don't have enough magic for, or takes crazy long hours to clear...  If that happens, then this is just poor planning on the part of the event designers.


----------



## lemonsbutera

LeiaSOS13 said:


> This will really suck if it's one of the pieces of land I don't have enough magic for, or takes crazy long hours to clear...  If that happens, then this is just poor planning on the part of the event designers.


i think that quest has bugs. i got that quest yesterday and i've only been in the game for ~50 days. i still have many lands that needs to be unlocked but they just skip right out to the end of the quest (no land unlocked).. so they don't ask you for magic or any event currency, but you got some free currencies instead


----------



## J24LM

I'm at 2 mice and 2 ears for scar after starting to collect for him last night. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Looks like you're going to make it to get Rafiki!  I'm at 207 gems, with Tink leveling up overnight for 3 gems, while Simba and Nala are off on their 8hr task that follows defeating Scar.  I think I'm going to struggle to get enough gems for Rafiki, but I'm not giving up yet!  I have a number of characters ready to level up, but I'll have to see who can help with Scar before I start any of my characters with longer level up times.  Sounds like Scar will be tough to collect for since both of his tokens are epic.  My goal right now is to get the message to welcome Scar by tomorrow evening, but that will depend on whether I can check my game at the right times during work tomorrow to ensure I keep the main event tasks rolling.


I just started my 8 hour task as well. I forgot about my plan of leveling up simba and eve. (I just woke up so kind of still in a daze.) So after I defeated scar I started my 8 hour task for simba and nala without leveling up simba and sent eve on a 4 hour task to get judys carrot pen. By the time I remembered that I needed to level someone up I only had roz (level 9) and sarge (level 8) so I picked sarge. So hopefully I won't have to level up any of my lion king characters until tomorrow.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

J24LM said:


> I'm at 2 mice and 2 ears for scar after starting to collect for him last night. How's everyone else doing?


I have Scar at level 3 ready to go to level 4. Just waiting while Bullseye completes leveling up to 10. As this event is starting to come to an end I think it was probably my favorite one yet. We got lots of new characters, new land and tasks, yet nothing was that hard to get. Well except maybe Bagheera who I have 1 perch and 2 ears after many days of collecting but there is plenty of time to get him.


----------



## lmmatooki

J24LM said:


> I'm at 2 mice and 2 ears for scar after starting to collect for him last night. How's everyone else doing?


Just got the quest to welcome Scar this morning, could have been yesterday but I wasn't near my phone for the majority of the day.


----------



## lmmatooki

SunDial said:


> 4 1/2 hours into collecting Scar items and I have 3 mice and 1 ear.  I am going to level up all of the LK characters after event is over.  This way I will stay over  80K  for the gem conversion.
> 
> I still do not have any of the JB characters yet.  Start working that in a week.


I don't have the JB characters but I'm just staying focused on the event for now.


----------



## Cj333

What level does each character have to be at to welcome Scar?


----------



## B&tBlove88

Can someone please tell me which characters you need to gather Scar tokens, and how long for each mission? I'm about to get the welcome Scar message, and would like to have a little head start.


----------



## tyedye

B&tBlove88 said:


> Can someone please tell me which characters you need to gather Scar tokens, and how long for each mission? I'm about to get the welcome Scar message, and would like to have a little head start.


This is my first timed event having started the game about 2 months ago so there may be other characters that also provide tokens but here are some:
Mouse: Rafiki & Simba 2 hrs, Zazu & Nala 2 hrs, Pumbaa & Timon 4 hrs, Elizabeth Shaw 6 hrs, Gold Chest

That's all I can tell you right now because I have all the ears, but it was again a combination of 2 characters 4 hrs and I think Sarge who was 6 hours maybe 8.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

B&tBlove88 said:


> Can someone please tell me which characters you need to gather Scar tokens, and how long for each mission? I'm about to get the welcome Scar message, and would like to have a little head start.


http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Mouse_Token

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Scar_Ears_Token


----------



## tyedye

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Mouse_Token
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Scar_Ears_Token





tyedye said:


> This is my first timed event having started the game about 2 months ago so there may be other characters that also provide tokens but here are some:
> Mouse: Rafiki & Simba 2 hrs, Zazu & Nala 2 hrs, Pumbaa & Timon 4 hrs, Elizabeth Shaw 6 hrs, Gold Chest
> 
> That's all I can tell you right now because I have all the ears, but it was again a combination of 2 characters 4 hrs and I think Sarge who was 6 hours maybe 8.



Ok so Minnie and Mickey also have a 2 hr, and Gaston a 12 hr for the mouse but i don't have Minnie or Gaston.


----------



## B&tBlove88

tyedye said:


> This is my first timed event having started the game about 2 months ago so there may be other characters that also provide tokens but here are some:
> Mouse: Rafiki & Simba 2 hrs, Zazu & Nala 2 hrs, Pumbaa & Timon 4 hrs, Elizabeth Shaw 6 hrs, Gold Chest
> 
> That's all I can tell you right now because I have all the ears, but it was again a combination of 2 characters 4 hrs and I think Sarge who was 6 hours maybe 8.


Thanks


----------



## B&tBlove88

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Mouse_Token
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Scar_Ears_Token


Thank you


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*its Wishes time again...*


----------



## SunDial

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *its Wishes time again...*



I just saw that.  Wonder if it will be another paint concession.  


My drops for Scar slowed a little since yesterday mornings start.  I am at 6 mice and 7 ears.


----------



## mikegood2

J24LM said:


> I'm at 2 mice and 2 ears for scar after starting to collect for him last night. How's everyone else doing?



I'm 24h into welcoming Scar mission and currently at 3 mice and 7 ears. I went to bed with only 1 ear, and collected 2 more when I woke up. Still hoping to welcome him today, but not sure.


----------



## 2010_Bride

J24LM said:


> I'm at 2 mice and 2 ears for scar after starting to collect for him last night. How's everyone else doing?



Just got the prompt to welcome Scar just before bed last night and sent everyone off on their tasks. Only earned one mouse. Oh well, I have plenty of time left. Like others have said, I'm enjoying the pace of this event. I don't feel like I need to be glued to the game. I may not quite make 80,000 tokens this time, but hopefully I'll still end up around  70,000.


----------



## mmmears

Well, my drop rate improved dramatically and I'm welcoming Scar now.  I don't get how in 12 hours I get one mouse and then in the next 24 hours I get the other 17 items needed, but I'm not complaining that they started dropping.  I have Mowgli and level one and it's taking quite a while to get the items needed for L2.  Not sure how some people are finishing everything so quickly, but since this one isn't timed it's all good.  I will get his items eventually.  Jungle Book is an old favorite of mine, so I'm looking forward to Bagheera and hopefully more characters as well.

Good luck getting the gems needed for Rafiki, for those of you out there still trying.  I really like his character in the movie so I had to get him this time around.  I've been playing long enough to have the needed gems, and I hope you all get what you need to buy him, too.


----------



## J24LM

Rewards for happiness event??


----------



## Jason_V

Eight gems away from being able to get Rafiki (Zazu will be a Legendary Chest character later) and Simba and Nala are working on their swimming task. I should be able to start sending everyone out for Scar tokens in about an hour. 

Five days left and I'm feeling good about this event. Maybe I'm just getting better at them but I don't feel the strain of Nightmare Before Christmas or Frozen. But maybe I just enjoyed playing the game at Disneyland two weeks ago, too...


----------



## FoSho7787

I am working on my first set of Scar battles! I'm trying my hardest to finish this event in time. I love Lion King, and must WELCOME SCAR!! It's been a busy month with trying to find a new place to live by the end of July, had the motor blow on my current vehicle (and buy a new one), and hopefully the last final hurdle of the month is Welcoming Scar!


----------



## SunDial

J24LM said:


> Rewards for happiness event??



I am surprised that no one posted that yet.   Are we all waiting until tomorrow to join in.


----------



## tyedye

SunDial said:


> I am surprised that no one posted that yet.   Are we all waiting until tomorrow to join in.



I think it's the same as before, coins, lures and nets.

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Wish_Granter_Mini_Event
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Wish_Granter_Mini_Event


----------



## tweeter

J24LM said:


> Rewards for happiness event??



Rank 1 - 10 is 3,000 currency; 10 lures; 10 nets
Rank 11 - 50 is 2,500 currency; 8 lures; 8 nets
Rank 51 - 150 is 2,000 currency; 6 lures; 6 nets
Rank 151 - 350 is 1,750 currency; 4 lures; 4 nets
Rank 351 - 600 is 1,500 currency; 4 lures; 4 nets
Rank 601 - 1,000 is 1,250 currency; 4 lures; 4 nets
Rank 1,001 - 1,750 is 1,000 currency; 2 lures; 2 nets
Rank 1,751 - 2,750 is 750 currency; 2 lures; 2 nets


----------



## DoreyAdore

tweeter said:


> Rank 1 - 10 is 3,000 currency; 10 lures; 10 nets
> Rank 11 - 50 is 2,500 currency; 8 lures; 8 nets
> Rank 51 - 150 is 2,000 currency; 6 lures; 6 nets
> Rank 151 - 350 is 1,750 currency; 4 lures; 4 nets
> Rank 351 - 600 is 1,500 currency; 4 lures; 4 nets
> Rank 601 - 1,000 is 1,250 currency; 4 lures; 4 nets
> Rank 1,001 - 1,750 is 1,000 currency; 2 lures; 2 nets
> Rank 1,751 - 2,750 is 750 currency; 2 lures; 2 nets


 Don't you think Zazu's ears look a whole lot like Perry the Platypus?!


----------



## Windwaker4444

So I guess the golden trophy gods have forsaken me this event.  I got the prompt after the leader board said I already had 2 trophies.  But then...no more trophies.  My characters and attractions are not offering them up.  It's not that they aren't registering, they just aren't being offered.  As if the event was turned off on my game.  Not a big deal, I'm focusing on unlocking Scar, but it is weird.  But honestly, I needed a break from mini events.  I guess the Gameloft interns decided I needed a break too.


----------



## Acer

Windwaker4444 said:


> So I guess the golden trophy gods have forsaken me this event.  I got the prompt after the leader board said I already had 2 trophies.  But then...no more trophies.  My characters and attractions are not offering them up.  It's not that they aren't registering, they just aren't being offered.  As if the event was turned off on my game.  Not a big deal, I'm focusing on unlocking Scar, but it is weird.  But honestly, I needed a break from mini events.  I guess the Gameloft interns decided I needed a break too.


This is a happiness event.


----------



## J24LM

Wow all of a sudden I only have 3 hats to go. It's been less than 24 hours since I started collecting for scar! I'm a little amazed at the drop rate.


----------



## Cj333

I defeated Scar yesterday but still haven't welcomed him? Have I missed something?


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Just sent Simba and Nala off to swim.  I have one 4hr task done that I'm avoiding clicking on since it's on the list of tasks for Scar ear tokens.  Hopefully it drops ears as soon as Simba and Nala are done.  I have three other tasks on the list underway (a bit later than I wanted, but still started before the welcome Scar prompt).  And I've set a gold chest on to open overnight in hopes of getting a Scar token in the morning - had two gold chests sitting in my queue for quite some time since I didn't want to waste time opening them earlier in the event when they had no tokens I needed.  Seeing that some folks managed to welcome Scar so quickly I'm hoping my token drop rates will be decent, but we'll see.

On the Rafiki front I'm at 220 gems, and should get 2 more in 35minutes from leveling up Sulley.  I was fortunate enough to get 3 gems dropped off a parade float earlier today - such a rare but welcome sight!!  I'm going to have to level up characters like crazy the next 5.5 days if I want to finish out my Lion King collection and get Rafiki.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Scar welcomed!


----------



## mrzrich

Cj333 said:


> I defeated Scar yesterday but still haven't welcomed him? Have I missed something?



Did you do the Mickey and Goofy 24 hour quest?  If you have, try leveling up your Lion King Characters.  You have to do a few quests between the last battle and the prompt to welcome Scar


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Cj333 said:


> I defeated Scar yesterday but still haven't welcomed him? Have I missed something?


After you defeat Scar (the second battle where you need to beat him 18 times with 4hr tasks), there's an 8 hr task with Simba/Nala, then a 4hr Timon/Pumbaa task, then some hokey curse removal that is instant, a 4hr Simba/Nala task and a 6hr Timon/Pumbaa task - these two can be done at the same time.  Then you have a 2hr Simba/Nala task, and supposedly after that you get to welcome Scar.  I'm still in this last 2hr task, so I haven't seen the welcome Scar prompt yet either.


----------



## Cj333

I had not done the Mickey and Goofy task - since it wasn't Lion King Inthought I could wait to do it. It seemed like I had gotten to a stand still so Instarted it about 6 hours ago. I have the characters leveled up,enough so maybe that's what I was missing. Hopefully that will start the tasks again. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## tweeter

DoreyAdore said:


> Don't you think Zazu's ears look a whole lot like Perry the Platypus?!



Yes; yes they do.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Acer said:


> This is a happiness event.


Well that totally explains it.  Lol.  I might just be losing my mind...or I forgot how to read!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Down to my last 2 Scar mice but they are killing me!!! Got my final Scar ears hours ago, but I'm 0 for my last 11 or 12, for the mouse since then.


----------



## SunDial

Same here but 1 mouse to go.   Started collecting at 8 a.m. yesterday. During the first four hours the drops we're vere good  for me since these are epic.  I had 4 out of the 18 needed items.  The next 35 hours were not so generous.


----------



## hopemax

LeiaSOS13 said:


> On the Rafiki front I'm at 220 gems, and should get 2 more in 35minutes from leveling up Sulley.  I was fortunate enough to get 3 gems dropped off a parade float earlier today - such a rare but welcome sight!!  I'm going to have to level up characters like crazy the next 5.5 days if I want to finish out my Lion King collection and get Rafiki.



Don't forget, once you Welcome Scar you will get 12 gems for completing the set.


----------



## mrzrich

Cj333 said:


> I had not done the Mickey and Goofy task - since it wasn't Lion King Inthought I could wait to do it. It seemed like I had gotten to a stand still so Instarted it about 6 hours ago. I have the characters leveled up,enough so maybe that's what I was missing. Hopefully that will start the tasks again. Thanks for the help!!!!



Yup, any task with the slightly brown frame around the yellow box is required to advance in the event


----------



## J24LM

Welcomed scar this morning. 79k in currency. It's so weird having finished with 5 days to go lol. Guess I'm just going level up as much as I can while keeping to 80k for max gems.


----------



## Janosh

Great! I fell in to a time lap. I made Scar missions and came back six hours later, nothing had happened. The missions just started. This certainly does not help make droprate any quicker.


----------



## Dan Broersma

Janosh said:


> Great! I fell in to a time lap. I made Scar missions and came back six hours later, nothing had happened. The missions just started. This certainly does not help make droprate any quicker.



I'm playing on Android and when that happens to me I just need to remove the game from recents so that it is forced to reload. Literally works Everytime.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Janosh said:


> Great! I fell in to a time lap. I made Scar missions and came back six hours later, nothing had happened. The missions just started. This certainly does not help make droprate any quicker.



This has happened to me before. If you restart the device and then open the game, sometimes it has fixed itself.


----------



## Janosh

Unfortunately didn't help me I'm playing with an IPad.


----------



## SunDial

J24LM said:


> Welcomed scar this morning. 79k in currency. It's so weird having finished with 5 days to go lol. Guess I'm just going level up as much as I can while keeping to 80k for max gems.



I welcomed Scar very early this morning too.  Already at level 2 and almost at 3.  Won't take long to get to 80K.   Then plan on the same path for Scar. All other characters will be done after event.  

For those who have not gotten to or are collecting Scar items now,  It took me 42 hours to collect and welcome Scar.  I was checking on the item collector's about every 2 hours during the day.  If I woke up during the night, I checked too.


----------



## Ottahelwa

Once again, both Zazu and Rafiki are not pulling their weight! I've been collecting for Scar since 8am yesterday, found 5 mice and 3 hats, but none of the tasks with either of my premium characters have turned up anything!


----------



## tyedye

I finally welcomed Scar this morning after about 2 days. I just kept sending all characters I could out for his items and he was the only character I was collecting for.

This is my first event since I've only been playing the game for about 2 months, so my question is what is best to do now? I did level Scar up to level 2 so now I can collect items to get him to level 3 and all my other LK characters are ready to level up, I don't have any additional event quests and am currently at 61k LK currency, so I know I should try to get to 80K currency but should I just leave the LK characters ready to level up and just collect the currency until the event ends or what? I've read that the items for the LK characters may be easier to obtain their event but that is at the cost of the LK currency that can be converted into gems (if it works the same as it has in the past). So any suggestions/advice until the event ends.


----------



## 2010_Bride

tyedye said:


> I finally welcomed Scar this morning after about 2 days. I just kept sending all characters I could out for his items and he was the only character I was collecting for.
> 
> This is my first event since I've only been playing the game for about 2 months, so my question is what is best to do now? I did level Scar up to level 2 so now I can collect items to get him to level 3 and all my other LK characters are ready to level up, I don't have any additional event quests and am currently at 61k LK currency, so I know I should try to get to 80K currency but should I just leave the LK characters ready to level up and just collect the currency until the event ends or what? I've read that the items for the LK characters may be easier to obtain their event but that is at the cost of the LK currency that can be converted into gems (if it works the same as it has in the past). So any suggestions/advice until the event ends.



Sounds like this has been a successful event for you!
You basically have a couple of choices:

1) Dont level any more characters up and just collect currency to try to get as close to 80,000 for the maximum conversion to 40 gems. 

2) Keep levelling up the characters while still collecting as much currency as you can. The one thing that has stayed constant with each event is when it ends, there will be less characters that can earn Lion King tokens so it will take you longer to collect the items needed to level them up. Also, during some events after it ended, the amount of items to level up the event characters increased. So those of us that had all our characters waiting to level up, were not ready to level up anymore. Cause we now needed a few extra items to collect. 

So it's really up to you what you value. I personally aim for the gems, but others try to level everyone up during the event. Just personal preference


----------



## nicki401

So once scar is welcomed no more tasks for Lion King? if so I guess I am done


----------



## McCoy

nicki401 said:


> So once scar is welcomed no more tasks for Lion King? if so I guess I am done


Additional quests may open up as you level up the characters which may have accompanying story or "dialog" within the event, but they are not necessary to advance the overall main story and the little story/dialogs will stop as soon as the event ends, based on past events.  Some people like to see as much of that story/dialog as possible while it is still available (if it even is available in this particular event), but it at least seems more logical to me to focus on leveling up characters and/or earning event currency to max out on gems once the event ends, as mentioned above.  To clarify, though, additional tasks will of course continue to open up as you level up characters, as usual, even after the event ends, they just won't appear in the task list on the left side of the screen, or need to be completed to advance the main game.  Hopefully this is clear.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

hopemax said:


> Don't forget, once you Welcome Scar you will get 12 gems for completing the set.


Oh believe me, I haven't forgotten.  I have an Excel spreadsheet to track my current gems, guaranteed gems by the end of the event (from daily videos and daily rewards), most likely to acquire (from welcoming Scar, and planned character level ups), as well as potential other gems (from character level ups I'm considering based on their readiness for level up).  I even have a breakdown of avg gems/day needed between now and the end of the event.  Definitely an engineer if you can't tell.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Janosh said:


> Unfortunately didn't help me I'm playing with an IPad.


Sometimes that happens to me if my iPad dies while I have the game open or right after I close it


----------



## DoreyAdore

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Oh believe me, I haven't forgotten.  I have an Excel spreadsheet to track my current gems, guaranteed gems by the end of the event (from daily videos and daily rewards), most likely to acquire (from welcoming Scar, and planned character level ups), as well as potential other gems (from character level ups I'm considering based on their readiness for level up).  I even have a breakdown of avg gems/day needed between now and the end of the event.  Definitely an engineer if you can't tell.


You created an Excel spreadsheet?! That seems like a whole lot of work for a game. I guess (for me) games are supposed to relieve stress not cause more.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I'm so beyond ticked!!! I have 274 gems one gem away from getting rafiki and my theatre was ready to play. I clicked on the pretty highlighted gem and it says sorry videos are currently unavailable. Grrrr are you freaking serious!!! So I put another character on for an overnight level up. I will try restarting the game to see if I can watch ads then to get my precious one gem.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

DoreyAdore said:


> You created an Excel spreadsheet?! That seems like a whole lot of work for a game. I guess (for me) games are supposed to relieve stress not cause more.


I love Excel, and use it for tracking or planning just about everything!  I find using Excel more relaxing than not using it.  It keeps my otherwise scattered thoughts organized.  In this case it started out as my using it as a calculator to see how many gems/day I'd need earlier in the event to get Rafiki, and turned into my I-need-to-get-Rafiki gem collection plan after I managed to maintain my gem/day goal for several days.  Us engineers are a special breed... ;-)


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Rachel Snow White said:


> I'm so beyond ticked!!! I have 274 gems one gem away from getting rafiki and my theatre was ready to play. I clicked on the pretty highlighted gem and it says sorry videos are currently unavailable. Grrrr are you freaking serious!!! So I put another character on for an overnight level up. I will try restarting the game to see if I can watch ads then to get my precious one gem.


I restarted the game and they worked I now have rafiki!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Rachel Snow White said:


> I restarted the game and they worked I now have rafiki!


Yay! Glad you managed to get Rafiki.  I'm at 230 gems, 45 more to go!  At the rate I'm going, I'll probably get Rafiki on the last day of the event (or I'll just barely miss getting him).


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Just got Scar to level 5 and it opened up another task for him, 4 hours to recruit allies.


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Scar now! The first event I've completed...lots of fun and it was definitely worth saving up the gems for Rafiki and Zazu.


----------



## 2010_Bride

I guess Simba really wanted a burger


----------



## Quellman

2010_Bride said:


> View attachment 256360 I guess Simba really wanted a burger


Gazelle? Hyena? Mystery Meat?


----------



## Jason_V

Three hats left and everyone is out on tasks. As soon as I welcome Scar, my focus is switching to event currency to get the maximum number of gems once this is over. Then the long, slow process of leveling up everyone. I have seven characters ready for that right now.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

It took me a week to get 2 of Bagheera's ears then today I got 2 more. Luck or is it going to be easier to get his tokens as this event ends?


----------



## weeniecat2442

just discovered this board!
I've been playing since the Fall. I have two questions for you guys.
1) is there any way to change who you "social" with when you go into other players parks to collect potions?  
2) I play on my laptop but did download the phone app. I could never get the app to link to my magic kingdoms acct properly. any tips??


----------



## JamesGarvey

RNGesus is displeased with me. 1 set of ears away from Scar, 6 tasks that earn it running overnight. Not a single one drops it.


----------



## LeCras

MickeySkywalker said:


> It took me a week to get 2 of Bagheera's ears then today I got 2 more. Luck or is it going to be easier to get his tokens as this event ends?



I certainly hope it gets easier. One week of collecting, and all I have to show for it is one branch and one ear... At this rate I'll be welcoming Bagheera sometime around Christmas..!


----------



## CallieMar

JamesGarvey said:


> RNGesus is displeased with me. 1 set of ears away from Scar, 6 tasks that earn it running overnight. Not a single one drops it.



It took a good 8 hours for the last couple of ears to drop for me too! At least you have a few more days


----------



## Gorechick

I defeated Scar, sent Simba and Nala on their quest, Timon and Pumba on theirs then got Merlin who would clear more curse. Malificient popped up and said her peace then I gave Mickey his high five and it didn't show where to clear the curse. Granted I read it all fast, what did I miss?


----------



## McCoy

Gorechick said:


> I defeated Scar, sent Simba and Nala on their quest, Timon and Pumba on theirs then got Merlin who would clear more curse. Malificient popped up and said her peace then I gave Mickey his high five and it didn't show where to clear the curse. Granted I read it all fast, what did I miss?



 |
 |
 |
\/



Prince Chow Mein said:


> There didn't appear to be any requirements for this, but I'm not sure if anything has changed afterwards? I can't see any new land opening up and I'm not sure what the curse removal has achieved. Does anyone else know?





Allison said:


> I didn't see any change.





GimmeMoreMagic said:


> what is the length of the task?





Prince Chow Mein said:


> It's instant.





KPach525 said:


> Basically, if you've already unlocked all the 'available' land with magic (e.g. around Small World I believe), this is just a useless prompt. But for those who haven't yet, they need to before moving forward.


----------



## Aces86

McCoy said:


> |
> |
> |
> \/



I'm only to part of space mountain open and it didn't clear any new land for me


----------



## Aces86

Scars drop rates for me are horrible. Hope I get him in time. Certainly am not paying $15


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I need 5 more mice to welcome Scar.  So hopefully I can welcome him tomorrow at the latest.    I'm at 138 gems, and should be at 142 before bed due to a character lvl up and free gem videos (even higher if my parade that's running drops gems - fingers crossed!!).  Currency lvl is low at 33k, but considering where I'm at in the main storyline, and this being my first event, I'd say that's not too shabby.  If I hadn't leveled event characters so much, I'd be a bit higher, but I'm focused more on getting enough gems for Rafiki than on getting the extra gems from the conversion.  Hopefully I'll get at least 10 of the 40 possible gems.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Aces86 said:


> I'm only to part of space mountain open and it didn't clear any new land for me


I'm at about the same spot as you it sounds like, and also didn't clear any land.  I think that task was screwed up, but hey... free event currency and stars!


----------



## DoreyAdore

So the Golden Zephyr helps with perch tokens for Bagheera. That's a bit unexpected.


----------



## MrsPottts

Gahhh I used the flight mode/delete app trick while opening a gold chest, got what I wanted and then accidentally flicked a platinum chest onto the pedestal! Not ready to use them, so I had to start again and of course ALL I'm getting now is fabric for an outfit  

Edit: got it after a few more tries


----------



## The_Blue_Fairy

May have missed this in a previous discussion, but I doubt I'm going to finish this event before the time is up- I just welcomed Simba today. What happens? Does it simply end? Will I get to continue the story line with regular currency and perhaps higher token amounts for leveling up? Or is it more like, when it's done, it's fine, regardless of where you are in the story line?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

The_Blue_Fairy said:


> May have missed this in a previous discussion, but I doubt I'm going to finish this event before the time is up- I just welcomed Simba today. What happens? Does it simply end? Will I get to continue the story line with regular currency and perhaps higher token amounts for leveling up? Or is it more like, when it's done, it's fine, regardless of where you are in the story line?


This is my first event, but from what I've learned on here once the event is over you can no longer collect characters you don't have.  You will be able to use regular magic to continue to level up the characters you do have.  The only way to get characters you don't have would be through Legendary chest purchases later on (assuming Lion King legendary chests are made available in the future at some point).  It sounds like Legendary chests are a true gamble though on whether or not you'll get anything worthwhile.  From what I gather, it sounds like the storyline ends once the event ends.

If you just welcomed Simba, you'll probably have a hard time getting Scar before the event ends - unless you spend money/gems to get him faster.  I've been collecting for Scar for about 2 days, and am still 5 mice short - mice tokens just haven't been dropping for me!  Good luck!


----------



## MrsPottts

Wondering if anyone knows if the Simba Tree and Lion King Statue will stay in the chests after the event ends?


----------



## McCoy

DoreyAdore said:


> So the Golden Zephyr helps with perch tokens for Bagheera. That's a bit unexpected.


If it's anything like mine, it won't be much help at all. It maybe has dropped one in nine days, and I am not even sure I actually did get one from it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Today I welcomed Scar.  This has been a really fun event.  Not at all stressful like some of the other time crunchers.  Good luck to everyone who is still working on him, those mice drove me crazy.   Looks like I'll be joining the club who is collecting event currency to 80k and spending the excess to level up lion characters that have had an exclamation point over their heads for days now.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Windwaker4444 said:


> Today I welcomed Scar.  This has been a really fun event.  Not at all stressful like some of the other time crunchers.  Good luck to everyone who is still working on him, those mice drove me crazy.   Looks like I'll be joining the club who is collecting event currency to 80k and spending the excess to level up lion characters that have had an exclamation point over their heads for days now.


The mice are driving me nuts too!  5 more to go, and the last one dropped probably 12 hours ago...  That's half a day without a single mouse... :-(  I should be going to bed, but two of my tasks for mice end in an hour, so I'm tempted to stay up an extra hour in hopes of a mouse or two and to get those tasks restarted again.

Congrats on welcoming Scar!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

DoreyAdore said:


> You created an Excel spreadsheet?! That seems like a whole lot of work for a game. I guess (for me) games are supposed to relieve stress not cause more.



I haven't created a spreadsheet, but I have written down notes about the game when I'm trying to get certain characters upgraded or set an alarm on my phone to remind myself to check the game when I know characters will be done collecting. It doesn't stress me out, I find it helps me achieve what I want in the game. I usually only do this for timed events.


----------



## mikegood2

LeiaSOS13 said:


> The mice are driving me nuts too!  5 more to go, and the last one dropped probably 12 hours ago...  That's half a day without a single mouse... :-(  I should be going to bed, but two of my tasks for mice end in an hour, so I'm tempted to stay up an extra hour in hopes of a mouse or two and to get those tasks restarted again.
> 
> Congrats on welcoming Scar!



Believe me, I understand the frustration with the mice, but you will get their! I had 2 stretchs of 12+ hours, with every character trying to collect them, and getting none. My Scar is currently level 3 and on my last level I had all the required mice before I got my first hat.


----------



## CaptHook34

how much Lion King currency is scar to welcome?


----------



## minniesBFF

CaptHook34 said:


> how much Lion King currency is scar to welcome?



15,000 event currency


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

weeniecat2442 said:


> just discovered this board!
> I've been playing since the Fall. I have two questions for you guys.
> 1) is there any way to change who you "social" with when you go into other players parks to collect potions?
> 2) I play on my laptop but did download the phone app. I could never get the app to link to my magic kingdoms acct properly. any tips??


*welcome to the board!
1) not that im aware of
2)i play on my laptop too. but i started on my phone and no longer play on there. there is no way to get saves from one to the other. basically you're playing 2 separate games.*


----------



## weeniecat2442

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *welcome to the board!
> 1) not that im aware of
> 2)i play on my laptop too. but i started on my phone and no longer play on there. there is no way to get saves from one to the other. basically you're playing 2 separate games.*



Hi!  Thanks so much for answering my questions!


----------



## Jason_V

Scar is finally mine, after some very long days trying to get all his tokens. One thing I noticed, and YMMV: the tokens seemed to drop easier for me overnight vs. during the day. Maybe there's an algorithm saying if you constantly log into the game, you get a lower chance of tokens? It's just a guess.

I think as these events happen, I learn something new from each of them. From Lion King, I learned I need to keep up with all of the new goalposts (characters, land, buildings, etc.) as they're opened. I kept up the entire time and didn't let any of them lag behind.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

2 more mice and 2 more ear hats needed for scar to be welcomed hope I get them today!


----------



## SunDial

DoreyAdore said:


> So the Golden Zephyr helps with perch tokens for Bagheera. That's a bit unexpected.



It will probably be a month before I get that close ,


----------



## SunDial

Aces86 said:


> Scars drop rates for me are horrible. Hope I get him in time. Certainly am not paying $15



It took me 42 hours to collect and welcome Scar


----------



## Aces86

SunDial said:


> It took me 42 hours to collect and welcome Scar


 
The mice are killing me. Only have 1 so far. Starting to think I'm not gonna be able to get scar unless I spend actual money.


----------



## Quellman

Aces86 said:


> The mice are killing me. Only have 1 so far. Starting to think I'm not gonna be able to get scar unless I spend actual money.


I don't know what the Gem cost is, but if you hit the 'welcome button' it'll tell you how many gems it takes.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> The mice are killing me. Only have 1 so far. Starting to think I'm not gonna be able to get scar unless I spend actual money.


Don't give up!!  At first I couldn't get any and then they just started dropping.


----------



## Windwaker4444

weeniecat2442 said:


> just discovered this board!
> I've been playing since the Fall. I have two questions for you guys.
> 1) is there any way to change who you "social" with when you go into other players parks to collect potions?
> 2) I play on my laptop but did download the phone app. I could never get the app to link to my magic kingdoms acct properly. any tips??


Are you on android? I'm on android and have my phone and tablet connect thru google play.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Just hit the welcome button for Scar!    Now just have to wait 60 minutes. Once I get the 12 gems from welcoming Scar, I'll be 15 gems away from having enough for Rafiki and I have a plan in place to collect those!  Friday/Saturday/Sunday daily free gem videos: 6 gems total, daily reward tomorrow: 3 gems, reach lvl 31: 1 gem, Tink lvl 10: 5 gems.  I'll get Tink started on her final lvl up as soon as I finish welcoming Scar.    Yay!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Aces86 said:


> The mice are killing me. Only have 1 so far. Starting to think I'm not gonna be able to get scar unless I spend actual money.


It took me about 60-65 hrs to get all of Scar's tokens.  The mice were the worst!  But today my mouse drop rate definitely seemed to improve, and now I'm welcoming Scar!  Keep at it, and you'll hopefully see an uptick in your drop rate like I did!


----------



## MinnieMe333

Hi everyone. Just wondering how people manage to get so much event currency? I've welcomed Scar so I'm not levelling up anymore and my LK characters are only at lvl 5/6 and Scar at 2. I started playing around the Mulan event so have plenty of characters, always send them on short tasks (not 6 mins tho) and check regularly. I'm only on 38k currency and I notice others have loads more. Just wondering if there's any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Windwaker4444

MinnieMe333 said:


> Hi everyone. Just wondering how people manage to get so much event currency? I've welcomed Scar so I'm not levelling up anymore and my LK characters are only at lvl 5/6 and Scar at 2. I started playing around the Mulan event so have plenty of characters, always send them on short tasks (not 6 mins tho) and check regularly. I'm only on 38k currency and I notice others have loads more. Just wondering if there's any tips? Thanks!


Not sure about everyone else, but I kept logging in alot!  I was doing primarily 1 hour tasks to earn the most amount except for when I went to sleep, and then I would do 6-8 hr tasks.  I also came in the top 10 in all mini events so that helped quite a bit with currency and I won 2 paint concessions which paid out every couple of hours.  It's summertime, so I have a lot of free time to play.  Hope this helps.


----------



## OnePrincessMom

Is anyone else having a glitch with Timon?  He is done with his task, but when I click on him it brings me to a locked area and he is not there. I deleted and redownloaded the game but I can't get him.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I have all my LK peeps at level 8 except Scar (6) I have 110k event currency so I was going to start buying the one LK decoration and sell for elixirs but you only get 1 or 2 so not worth it. Once Nala and Simba are both level 8 they have a 24 hour task together.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

McCoy said:


> If it's anything like mine, it won't be much help at all. It maybe has dropped one in nine days, and I am not even sure I actually did get one from it.


I have been going about the same length of time and have gotten nothing from it.


----------



## MinnieMe333

Windwaker4444 said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I kept logging in alot!  I was doing primarily 1 hour tasks to earn the most amount except for when I went to sleep, and then I would do 6-8 hr tasks.  I also came in the top 10 in all mini events so that helped quite a bit with currency and I won 2 paint concessions which paid out every couple of hours.  It's summertime, so I have a lot of free time to play.  Hope this helps.


Thanks, I feel like that's what I've been doing really but obviously not enough. I'm on 40k now, just going to focus on currency for 2 days now and see how close to 80k I can get. I'm storing gems for frozen chests when they come back, I only have Hans and no way to collect his hats apart from gold chests!


----------



## PrincessP

I think your strategy to gather coins is perfect. Even though you have several characters collecting, there are probably several you don't have that are work horses for coins.....like Elsa has an 8 hour task, Daisy 4 hours, Jack/Sally 8 hours, Sully 4 hours, etc. In addition, the more leveled up a player is, the more options they may have for tasks to gather tokens. Jessie and Woody both have short tasks AND long tasks to gather coins. So whereas you might only be able to send them to get 12 coins for one hour overnight, others can send them fir 8 hours to get much more.

Good luck getting as many as you can. You're already a long way toward getting several gems at the conversion if they do the conversion this time.


----------



## PrincessP

MinnieMe333 said:


> Thanks, I feel like that's what I've been doing really but obviously not enough. I'm on 40k now, just going to focus on currency for 2 days now and see how close to 80k I can get. I'm storing gems for frozen chests when they come back, I only have Hans and no way to collect his hats apart from gold chests!



Meant to quote you in my post above.


----------



## PrincessP

OnePrincessMom said:


> Is anyone else having a glitch with Timon?  He is done with his task, but when I click on him it brings me to a locked area and he is not there. I deleted and redownloaded the game but I can't get him.



I have not seen that issue. I hope you can get it resolved quickly. Did you submit an inquiry through the game and get a ticket number?


----------



## mikegood2

MinnieMe333 said:


> Hi everyone. Just wondering how people manage to get so much event currency? I've welcomed Scar so I'm not levelling up anymore and my LK characters are only at lvl 5/6 and Scar at 2. I started playing around the Mulan event so have plenty of characters, always send them on short tasks (not 6 mins tho) and check regularly. I'm only on 38k currency and I notice others have loads more. Just wondering if there's any tips? Thanks!





Windwaker4444 said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I kept logging in alot!  I was doing primarily 1 hour tasks to earn the most amount except for when I went to sleep, and then I would do 6-8 hr tasks.  I also came in the top 10 in all mini events so that helped quite a bit with currency and I won *2 paint concessions* which paid out every couple of hours.  It's summertime, so I have a lot of free time to play.  Hope this helps.



It sounds like your doing everything right. I was afraid that I was gonna fall short of the 80K a few days ago, but am currently at 83K and frantically doing 1 hour tasks trying to get the items needed to make Lion paintings so I can level up as many LK Characters as I can.

In my case I have all the characters, so that obviously helps. Like @Windwaker4444 stated winning and having paint concessions help. I currently have 3, 2 from mini events and 1 from a chest, so that gives me 150 in currency, every 6 hours. Did you buy the LK float? It gives out 550 currency every time you use it. I think I bought mine when they offered it for $1.99. I pretty much stopped spending real money on the game after spending way to much early on, but I will usually buy one low cost offer each event. That way I feel like I'm giving the developers something back.


----------



## Terry851

When the Lion King event ends, what happens to any Gem Lure & Net Tokens that have not been converted to Lion Painting Tokens?  Do these just disappear, or are they converted to Lion Painting Tokens?  All of my Lion King characters are ready to level up and I've reached the maximum number of Lion Painting Tokens, so this is not an available reward when running the Jeweled Crabs activity.


----------



## CallieMar

Terry851 said:


> When the Lion King event ends, what happens to any Gem Lure & Net Tokens that have not been converted to Lion Painting Tokens?  Do these just disappear, or are they converted to Lion Painting Tokens?  All of my Lion King characters are ready to level up and I've reached the maximum number of Lion Painting Tokens, so this is not an available reward when running the Jeweled Crabs activity.



I'm maxed out on paintings, but I've been capturing the crabs anyway for the 30 event currency.  Trying to get to 80k by the end of the event.


----------



## Terry851

CallieMar said:


> I'm maxed out on paintings, but I've been capturing the crabs anyway for the 30 event currency.  Trying to get to 80k by the end of the event.



I should get to 80k without having to use my Gem Lure & Net Tokens, and was wondering what would happen to these at the event end.  If they will just disappear, I'll see if I can purchase the Tropical Bonanza if I can get to 85k. I'd prefer they were converted to Lion Painting Tokens though.


----------



## jamieonthefly

Grrrr... I had some extra event currency so I decided to buy Tropical Bonanza decoration for 5000 coins. I accidentally hit the check mark twice, buying two Bonanzas. So irritating. I still have time to get back up to 80k, but I was planning to do a little more leveling. I wish they would ask for confirm on store purchases.


----------



## cliscinsky

Yippie, got to wait 24 hours with anticipation of opening a Platinum Chest, and I got a glorious clover planter.  Have been wanting the Ramen Concession stand for quite a long time.  I feel bad for anyone waiting for the Zootopia Race Track to drop out of one of these extremely rare chests.  You'd probably have a better chance of being struck by lightning.


----------



## mikegood2

jamieonthefly said:


> Grrrr... I had some extra event currency so I decided to buy Tropical Bonanza decoration for 5000 coins. I accidentally hit the check mark twice, buying two Bonanzas. So irritating. I still have time to get back up to 80k, but I was planning to do a little more leveling. I wish they would ask for confirm on store purchases.



Can understand how irritating that would be. If you were planning on doing a little more leveling, I would still do it if I were you. Worse case scenario, you miss out 2 or 3 gems.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Urg.  I have been relatively consistent with this event, but I'm just now getting (hopefully) toward welcoming Scar.  I have sent Nala and Simba on what seems like the millionth quest for "alone time."  I really wish there was a more concrete outline for the steps for these events.  Hoping I can manage to check in enough to actually welcome Scar, but it may be a close one (or not happen) at this rate.


----------



## B&tBlove88

Terry851 said:


> I should get to 80k without having to use my Gem Lure & Net Tokens, and was wondering what would happen to these at the event end.  If they will just disappear, I'll see if I can purchase the Tropical Bonanza if I can get to 85k. I'd prefer they were converted to Lion Painting Tokens though.


They just disappear if you don't convert them.


----------



## Terry851

B&tBlove88 said:


> They just disappear if you don't convert them.



Thanks!  Converting them to event currency now...


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

LindseyJo22 said:


> Urg.  I have been relatively consistent with this event, but I'm just now getting (hopefully) toward welcoming Scar.  I have sent Nala and Simba on what seems like the millionth quest for "alone time."  I really wish there was a more concrete outline for the steps for these events.  Hoping I can manage to check in enough to actually welcome Scar, but it may be a close one (or not happen) at this rate.



http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Circle_of_Life_Event_2017_Walkthrough


----------



## mmmears

cliscinsky said:


> Yippie, got to wait 24 hours with anticipation of opening a Platinum Chest, and I got a glorious clover planter.  Have been wanting the Ramen Concession stand for quite a long time.  I feel bad for anyone waiting for the Zootopia Race Track to drop out of one of these extremely rare chests.  You'd probably have a better chance of being struck by lightning.



Yep. Still waiting for the racetrack and the last 2 platinum chests gave me.... more magic.    It's not like 16 million isn't enough I guess.  Magic is the last thing I needed.


----------



## luther10

Ok, I think I'm warming up to that Lion King float... I used to despise it so much cause of how useless it has been... but yesterday it dropped 5 gems, and today it dropped another 5 gems, so ok... 40 more gems to go before I can recover all 50 gems I recklessly spent on it at the start of the event...  And maybe then I can finally say I love the Lion King float, lol...


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Finally hit 275 gems and bought Rafiki!  I now have all the characters from this event (my first event).  I may not have any of the fancy stands, or the parade float, but I feel accomplished for having completed my collection of the characters.   Now to just gather as much event currency as possible for the gem conversion (at 28k right now).  I don't plan on leveling up the characters any further until after the event.  Currently have Zazu & Pumbaa lvl 8, Nala & Timon lvl 7, Simba lvl 4, Rafiki & Scar lvl 1.  Rafiki and Scar are the only ones not yet ready to lvl up again, so I'll try to gather the last token I need for each of them, and collect more paintings (about 14 shy of max).


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Windwaker4444 said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I kept logging in alot!  I was doing primarily 1 hour tasks to earn the most amount except for when I went to sleep, and then I would do 6-8 hr tasks.  I also came in the top 10 in all mini events so that helped quite a bit with currency and I won 2 paint concessions which paid out every couple of hours.  It's summertime, so I have a lot of free time to play.  Hope this helps.


This is basically me as well. Except for one event, I was in the top 5-10. I'm spending far too much time playing but I'm basically just trying to get currency now. I'm currently on 83,538 but I'm going to level up a few characters before the event ends.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Terry851 said:


> I should get to 80k without having to use my Gem Lure & Net Tokens, and was wondering what would happen to these at the event end.  If they will just disappear, I'll see if I can purchase the Tropical Bonanza if I can get to 85k. I'd prefer they were converted to Lion Painting Tokens though.



They just disappear and don't get converted so use them to get the paintings if possible before the event ends.


----------



## MinnieMe333

Ah I don't have the float, that's a great currency booster. I'll keep that in mind for future events!


----------



## Aces86

Well I used up all my gems to speed up my tasks, lol but I'm finally welcoming scar! Now will have all the lion king characters and the float! Pretty happy!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> It sounds like your doing everything right. I was afraid that I was gonna fall short of the 80K a few days ago, but am currently at 83K and frantically doing 1 hour tasks trying to get the items needed to make Lion paintings so I can level up as many LK Characters as I can.


If I remember correctly, other than the Frozen event (after which the snowflakes became 6 minute tasks), the paintings will most likely become one-hour tasks, so it'll be the same as trying to gather up gems or nets anyway.


----------



## Gorechick

I'm 4 ear hats away from getting Scar but the event ends in a couple of hours. Will I lose out on getting him once the event ends? I didn't have enough gems for and don't want to buy Rafiki, will I be able to get him in the future?


----------



## EditCrazy

I have played other events before
Never been in the middle of welcoming someone
That too is my question
Will I lose out on an unlocked but unwelcomed character¿

Yes you will at some point be able to buy the missing event characters
They are in boxes


----------



## SolaFide

Gorechick said:


> I'm 4 ear hats away from getting Scar but the event ends in a couple of hours. Will I lose out on getting him once the event ends? I didn't have enough gems for and don't want to buy Rafiki, will I be able to get him in the future?





EditCrazy said:


> I have played other events before
> Never been in the middle of welcoming someone
> That too is my question
> Will I lose out on an unlocked but unwelcomed character¿
> 
> Yes you will at some point be able to buy the missing event characters
> They are in boxes



To answer both of these: If you have clicked the "Welcome" button and the event ends before the character is finished Welcoming, I believe you still get the character. However, if you don't click "Welcome" before the event ends, you don't get the character.

Gorechick, you may be able to get Rafiki and Scar later through Legendary chests, but Legendary chests cost real money, and like other chests, there's no guarantee that you will get what you want from the chest(s), so it will be a gamble. If you really want Scar, press the Welcome button (even though you don't have everything yet), and the game will tell you how many gems it will cost to buy the remaining tokens to Welcome him. If you have enough, you can get Scar that way without having to wait for the Legendary chests.

Hope that makes sense and hope that helps.


----------



## EditCrazy

Wow ok
Thank you
It will cost me 714 gems
Only have 218
Guess I wont fin

I tried legendary chest twice before as I have 0 Mulan
Both were buildings
What a waste of money


----------



## Gorechick

Thanks SolaFide. It'll cost me about half my gems to buy him. Also, the rest of my LK characters are ready to level up but are all on quests until after the event ends. Will I still be able to level them up after or do they lose everything?


----------



## EditCrazy

Yes the event characters you own you can level up to their max


----------



## Gorechick

My DD is convinced that once an event ends you cannot ever get the characters you didn't welcome unless a new event brings them back. I have to believe that once they are in the character list and you continue play they will eventuallly unlock to get. What is the situation?


----------



## minniesBFF

Down to the wire!  Finally got the last ear hat to drop for Scar, with 10 minutes to spare!  This is the first time I have gotten all the characters from a limited time event, pretty proud of myself!


----------



## minniesBFF

Gorechick said:


> My DD is convinced that once an event ends you cannot ever get the characters you didn't welcome unless a new event brings them back. I have to believe that once they are in the character list and you continue play they will eventuallly unlock to get. What is the situation?



The characters may come back during timed challenges or be available in legendary chests, but your DD is right.  Once the timed event is over, the characters are no longer available to unlock during regular gameplay.  At least, that is how the game has worked so far.


----------



## hopemax

So Toy Story Alien is unlocked now.  But it looks like his tokens are only available in Merlin's Shop until you Welcome him and upgrade him.  Is this what everyone else is seeing?


----------



## Lights

hopemax said:


> So Toy Story Alien is unlocked now.  But it looks like his tokens are only available in Merlin's Shop until you Welcome him and upgrade him.  Is this what everyone else is seeing?



I was going to post this right now. I guess I am not the only one seeing this! Wow. I thought my game was wonky because right now it's giving me tokens for characters that are ready to level up, but nope. Green Alien will be quite the character to get.


----------



## Pheran

I finished the event, got all the characters, and managed to get 32 gems from currency conversion, so not bad.  I just started the "Changing the Tune" mission that I'd been letting sit there so I can progress into Jungle Book.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Lights said:


> I was going to post this right now. I guess I am not the only one seeing this! Wow. I thought my game was wonky because right now it's giving me tokens for characters that are ready to level up, but nope. Green Alien will be quite the character to get.


17,500 in elixir to get him. Hate to use it all on him since you never know what you might need it for down the road.


----------



## Pheran

hopemax said:


> So Toy Story Alien is unlocked now.  But it looks like his tokens are only available in Merlin's Shop until you Welcome him and upgrade him.  Is this what everyone else is seeing?





Lights said:


> I was going to post this right now. I guess I am not the only one seeing this! Wow. I thought my game was wonky because right now it's giving me tokens for characters that are ready to level up, but nope. Green Alien will be quite the character to get.



I'm sure this is a temporary situation.  Very likely Gameloft has just not issued whatever update is necessary to enable the tasks to get Alien tokens the regular way.


----------



## J24LM

Pheran said:


> I'm sure this is a temporary situation.  Very likely Gameloft has just not issued whatever update is necessary to enable the tasks to get Alien tokens the regular way.


Yea I'm wondering if it's just a glitch. I don't want to spend all my elixir only to find out other characters will drop tokens!


----------



## Jason_V

There are pop ups in-game showing the Toy Alien tokens are from Merlin. So I'm guessing it's not a mistake. For my money, I'd rather this than gems.

He's not limited or timed, so there's plenty of time to get him. This gives everyone something to do between now and the next event.


----------



## McCoy

Pheran said:


> I'm sure this is a temporary situation.  Very likely Gameloft has just not issued whatever update is necessary to enable the tasks to get Alien tokens the regular way.


I'm still holding off in case anything does change, but I just had a pop-up ad about getting Toy Alien, with a picture of elixirs next to it, so it appears it may be deliberate to require elixirs.

EDIT: Jason beat me to it.


----------



## Pheran

McCoy said:


> I'm still holding off in case anything does change, but I just had a pop-up ad about getting Toy Alien, with a picture of elixirs next to it, so it appears it may be deliberate to require elixirs.
> 
> EDIT: Jason beat me to it.



OK, I haven't seen this pop-up yet, so maybe it is intentional.  But I'm going to wait a while before spending any elixir.


----------



## Gothmic

You need to get him and upgrade him to level 2 before you can get tokens from anywhere else. So does anyone know how much elixir it takes to level him from 1 to 2?  I have enough to get him to level 1 with less than 50 elixir left over


----------



## McCoy

Pheran said:


> OK, I haven't seen this pop-up yet, so maybe it is intentional.  But I'm going to wait a while before spending any elixir.


That's my plan as well. Really no reason to rush through it for now.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Look on the bright side. The alien can be purchased with only 1,504 gems.


----------



## Gothmic

It's also silly that both Bullseye and the Alien have not had their items be available as a possible reward from the Toy Story Float... seems like yet another oversight on their part.


----------



## McCoy

There are a lot of people complaining about it online, including on the Gameloft forum, so we'll see if they at least make an announcement about it or something to confirm that it's elixirs only.


----------



## hopemax

Gothmic said:


> You need to get him and upgrade him to level 2 before you can get tokens from anywhere else. So does anyone know how much elixir it takes to level him from 1 to 2?  I have enough to get him to level 1 with less than 50 elixir left over



And Level 2 only works for one of the Claw Tokens.  The Ear Hat, he needs to be Level 3 before earning his own.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

McCoy said:


> There are a lot of people complaining about it online, including on the Gameloft forum, so we'll see if they at least make an announcement about it or something to confirm that it's elixirs only.


I was reading that too. I also saw someone bought the 11 pack of chests after the event and got gem lures and nets.


----------



## SolaFide

Wow. Just when I thought I couldn't hate chests more. I hope the Alien isn't necessary for the story because I can't think of a less fun way to welcome a character.


----------



## hopemax

MickeySkywalker said:


> I was reading that too. I also saw someone bought the 11 pack of chests after the event and got gem lures and nets.



FYI:  Reload your game.  I patiently waited to open my bronze chests until after I collected all the Pixar balls, because I didn't want to get one out of a chest when Mickey's House drops them every 90 seconds.  Then I got a Gem Lure.  After I reloaded my game, they were no longer listed as an option.


----------



## mmmears

I read on here how hard it was to collect items for Bagheera, but I was able to get 2 perches almost right away, one from a ride.  So I thought, ah it's not really all that bad.  Fast forward about a week, to today, and I now have 3 perches and zero ear hats.  Guess it's going to take a really, really, really long time!  

Not loving having to "buy" alien parts from Merlin's shop.  Not really a fun way to welcome a character IMHO.


----------



## McCoy

mmmears said:


> I read on here how hard it was to collect items for Bagheera, but I was able to get 2 perches almost right away, one from a ride.  So I thought, ah it's not really all that bad.  Fast forward about a week, to today, and I now have 3 perches and zero ear hats.  Guess it's going to take a really, really, really long time!
> 
> Not loving having to "buy" alien parts from Merlin's shop.  Not really a fun way to welcome a character IMHO.


After 13 days I feel like I am doing "well", with 12 perches and 15 hats. So, hopefully it will take three weeks total, if I'm lucky.  And this is with sending those characters for those items exclusively, constantly this whole time.  I don't remember specifics about how long it took to welcome Donald, but this one definitely feels worse.  Good news is I assume we have a while before the next update.  Edit: I am still holding off on Toy Story Alien for now though, so we'll see once we get it up to level 8 if it might be better on some of the hats for Bagheera, though I am struggling more with perches right now anyway.


----------



## empresslilly

I just welcomed the Toy Alien.   I spent virtually all of my elixirs to do it, but I have no regrets.  He's adorable!


----------



## McCoy

empresslilly said:


> I just welcomed the Toy Alien.   I spent virtually all of my elixirs to do it, but I have no regrets.  He's adorable!


Congrats!  Can you update us all when you get him leveled up to levels 2 and 3 so we can hear what the claw and hat requirements are, to determine how many total elixirs we'll need before he is able to earn his own items? Thanks!


----------



## empresslilly

McCoy said:


> Congrats!  Can you update us all when you get him leveled up to levels 2 and 3 so we can hear what the claw and hat requirements are, to determine how many total elixirs we'll need before he is able to earn his own items? Thanks!


He needs one claw and one hat to go to Level 2.  Fortunately, I had just enough elixirs left for those.  I'll be leveling him as soon as he's done with his "exploring" task.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Has anyone else noticed the land behind Small World and all the land in FrontierLand is not darkened anymore? Got excited at first thinking it might be available but its not.


----------



## McCoy

MickeySkywalker said:


> Has anyone else noticed the land behind Small World and all the land in FrontierLand is not darkened anymore? Got excited at first thinking it might be available but its not.


That land is all still dark for me. Weird...


----------



## MickeySkywalker




----------



## pyork24

Ok, honesty time...  

Is there a single good reason to keep decorations?  I've kept one of every decoration I've ever gotten since this game launched but they clutter my park and are a pain to store/place when I have to reorganize.

I'm seriously tempted to sell them all to Merlin.  I think it would get me the Alien on Day 1.


----------



## aussiebill10

So now Lion King is finished I can continue Zootopia quests finally have Chief Bogo at Level 2
When can I build Race track?
What triggers Jungle Book characters?
and Merlin poped up saying unlock more land the Malificent poped up saying something I cannot recall what but everything is saying coming soon?


----------



## pyork24

aussiebill10 said:


> So now Lion King is finished I can continue Zootopia quests finally have Chief Bogo at Level 2
> When can I build Race track?
> What triggers Jungle Book characters?
> and Merlin poped up saying unlock more land the Malificent poped up saying something I cannot recall what but everything is saying coming soon?



1. You can't.  Only available in Platinum Chests.
2. Finishing the full Zootopia quest chain.  The Race Track is not required.
3. You've probably already unlocked the area the quest mentioned, if you can't find a new area to unlock.


----------



## empresslilly

I just leveled the Alien up to Level 2.  He needs 7 balls, 2 claws and 2 hats for Level 3.  He can get the claws by doing a 6-hour task.  The hats must still be purchased with elixirs.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> Has anyone else noticed the land behind Small World and all the land in FrontierLand is not darkened anymore? Got excited at first thinking it might be available but its not.


I had that happen to me about a month ago, and every now and again it'll show as live.  Can't put any buildings there, though.


----------



## supernova

Maybe it's me, but I don't understand this whole "hoarding" mentality when it comes to gems and now elixirs.  The idea is to gather them and then spend them.  I have about 15,000 elixirs at this point, and already bought the two attractions from Merlin.  So it's possible to spend them on the alien and then gather more.  What's the point of gathering a bunch "just in case" they offer another attraction or whatever?  We'll have plenty more by then.  What's the sense of hoarding items if we're never going to use them?  And at the end of the day, use your stuff!


----------



## empresslilly

supernova said:


> Maybe it's me, but I don't understand this whole "hoard" mentality when it comes to gems and now elixirs.  The idea is to gather them and then spend them.  I have about 15,000 elixirs at this point, and already bought the two attractions from Merlin.  So it's possible to spend them on the alien and then gather more.  What's the point of gathering a bunch "just in case" they offer another attraction or whatever?  We'll have plenty more by then.  What's the sense of hoarding items if we're never going to use them?  And at the end of the day, use your stuff!


Exactly!  I had already bought everything I could from Merlin -- except chests.  (I'll be darned if I spend ridiculous amounts of elixirs on something that I can find on a daily basis.)  I was thrilled to be able to use my elixir "stash" for something I _*really *_wanted.


----------



## Lights

You can get the claw for the Toy alien when he's at level 2, then can get his hats once he's at level 3. He will be difficult to level up, but at least it will give us something to do... along with Mowgli and Bagheera  Also, the Toy Alien gives you the Prickly Pear, so that might be a plus for some.


----------



## empresslilly

At Level 8, the Alien can also help with Baghera's ears.  It's a 12-hour task.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Maybe it's me, but I don't understand this whole "hoard" mentality when it comes to gems and now elixirs.  The idea is to gather them and then spend them.  I have about 15,000 elixirs at this point, and already bought the two attractions from Merlin.  So it's possible to spend them on the alien and then gather more.  What's the point of gathering a bunch "just in case" they offer another attraction or whatever?  We'll have plenty more by then.  What's the sense of hoarding items if we're never going to use them?  And at the end of the day, use your stuff!


I agree, however, I think it would have been a better idea to allow for these items to be purchased with elixirs (for those who have them) OR be earned with character tasks. Personally, I have gotten rid of almost every single decoration and the majority of my concessions. I purchased the two attractions and a couple of bronze chests (hoping for nets or gem lures) and now have very few elixirs. I think the people complaining aren't begrudging spending the elixirs. They probably (like me) don't have them to spend.


----------



## fan1bsb97

How do you guys have so much elixier? I only have 8,000 towards the second attraction and I've been saving up for that so the alien is gonna have to wait. I guess I'm gonna be doing a lot of bench farming.

At least I'm welcoming Bagherra.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know what's the best item (in terms of profit) to buy to then turn around and dump it into Merlin's cauldron?  I'm very low on elixirs since I just bought the second ride from Merlin.


----------



## pyork24

mmmears said:


> Anyone know what's the best item (in terms of profit) to buy to then turn around and dump it into Merlin's cauldron?  I'm very low on elixirs since I just bought the second ride from Merlin.



All shop items are worth 2 elixirs.

Benches are the cheapest, but you'll still have to buy/place/withdraw/exchange 9,000 benches to get the Alien to the tune of 3 million magic.

Not worth a character who only gets his own tokens.


----------



## supernova

pyork24 said:


> All shop items are worth 2 elixirs.
> 
> Benches are the cheapest, but you'll still have to buy/place/withdraw/exchange 9,000 benches to get the Alien to the tune of 3 million magic.
> 
> Not worth a character who only gets his own tokens.


There was a time when you could buy nearly anything.  Now that the Gameloft interns have caught on that people were farming benches, they pulled most of the for-purchase items through the shop and made the remaining ones only worth two elixirs.


----------



## PrincessS121212

cliscinsky said:


> Yippie, got to wait 24 hours with anticipation of opening a Platinum Chest, and I got a glorious clover planter.  Have been wanting the Ramen Concession stand for quite a long time.  I feel bad for anyone waiting for the Zootopia Race Track to drop out of one of these extremely rare chests.  You'd probably have a better chance of being struck by lightning.



Truth.  I've now opened 22 platinum chests hoping for the race track, or at least one of the 4 concessions that were in that chest as an alternative.  Instead, I got 2 corona sundials, 2 music fountains, 1 topiary, 2 lion king statues, and a bunch of happiness and magic I didn't need.  Other than the lion king statues, I already had all those decorations, so I got NOTHING I wanted which is ridiculous.  There should be a better drop on ride attractions.  I would have gladly spent real money to buy gems and purchase the attraction, but to spend money on a 1% chance of getting what you want?  Ridiculous!  Way to insult a paying customer DMK!!!!  At the very least, every time you win a prize from a chest, it should be removed from the chest until you've gotten 1 of everything from the chest, then start over with all items that aren't one of a kind.

Now that I've spent all my elixir on platinum chests, I have to somehow refill it for the alien?  Just to be clear, which benches are the best trade for elixir?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So now that the event is over it's time to start defeating Zurg.  It's odd to be going back to the main storyline after completely ignoring it for nearly a month!  On the bright side my level of magic increased quite a bit during the event since I wasn't really using it much.  Out of curiosity, any recommendations on premium characters to be saving my gems for, or ones to skip for now? (the only non-event one I have so far is Pluto)  I'm low on gems since I spent them all during the event, but thanks to the gem reward for completing the character set with Rafiki and for the gem conversion, I'm already back at nearly 60 gems.


----------



## Pheran

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So now that the event is over it's time to start defeating Zurg.  It's odd to be going back to the main storyline after completely ignoring it for nearly a month!  On the bright side my level of magic increased quite a bit during the event since I wasn't really using it much.  Out of curiosity, any recommendations on premium characters to be saving my gems for, or ones to skip for now? (the only non-event one I have so far is Pluto)  I'm low on gems since I spent them all during the event, but thanks to the gem reward for completing the character set with Rafiki and for the gem conversion, I'm already back at nearly 60 gems.



The only non-event premium characters I bought were Pluto and Merryweather.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Truth.  I've now opened 22 platinum chests hoping for the race track, or at least one of the 4 concessions that were in that chest as an alternative.  Instead, I got 2 corona sundials, 2 music fountains, 1 topiary, 2 lion king statues, and a bunch of happiness and magic I didn't need.  Other than the lion king statues, I already had all those decorations, so I got NOTHING I wanted which is ridiculous.  There should be a better drop on ride attractions.  I would have gladly spent real money to buy gems and purchase the attraction, but to spend money on a 1% chance of getting what you want?  Ridiculous!  Way to insult a paying customer DMK!!!!  At the very least, every time you win a prize from a chest, it should be removed from the chest until you've gotten 1 of everything from the chest, then start over with all items that aren't one of a kind.


I think I remember receiving a promotion to buy Flash, the Racetrack, and some event tokens during the Zootopia event.  If you were going to spend real money, that might have been the time to do it.



PrincessS121212 said:


> Now that I've spent all my elixir on platinum chests, I have to somehow refill it for the alien?  Just to be clear, which benches are the best trade for elixir?


The best things to trade in are the items you receive from the chests.  At this point, I take every bronze chest I can get, including the free ones they offer every now and again.  Those benches are worth 20 elixir.  Any you "purchase" for magic are only worth 2 elixirs each.


----------



## KPach525

To everyone looking to farm for elixirs: although a bit more expensive, I found the Rose bush easier. Since it has the smallest footprint it is much easier to place, and you can fit literally twice as many than benches.


----------



## J24LM

My game says that Mogli max level is 2. Is there something wrong with my game?? Or is it like that for everyone?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

J24LM said:


> My game says that Mogli max level is 2. Is there something wrong with my game?? Or is it like that for everyone?


That is his max level. Could change down the road but that's it for now.


----------



## B&tBlove88

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So now that the event is over it's time to start defeating Zurg.  It's odd to be going back to the main storyline after completely ignoring it for nearly a month!  On the bright side my level of magic increased quite a bit during the event since I wasn't really using it much.  Out of curiosity, any recommendations on premium characters to be saving my gems for, or ones to skip for now? (the only non-event one I have so far is Pluto)  I'm low on gems since I spent them all during the event, but thanks to the gem reward for completing the character set with Rafiki and for the gem conversion, I'm already back at nearly 60 gems.


I found Rex to be pretty helpful. He helps a lot with Toy Story characters, and he can be used to fulfill wishes with a one hour task, I can't remember if he also helps with the trophy events.


----------



## Janosh

I've done Mowgli task for a month now and I'm still missing 5 ears. I don't have Flash. I'm aiming to welcome Bagheera christmas 2018


----------



## DoreyAdore

Janosh said:


> I've done Mowgli task for a month now and I'm still missing 5 ears. I don't have Flash. I'm aiming to welcome Bagheera christmas 2018


If you don't mind me saying, that sounds a tad ambitious


----------



## LeiaSOS13

B&tBlove88 said:


> I found Rex to be pretty helpful. He helps a lot with Toy Story characters, and he can be used to fulfill wishes with a one hour task, I can't remember if he also helps with the trophy events.


Do you know if Rex helps with Bullseye?  I'm nowhere near starting on Bullseye seeing as I'm working on defeating Zurg right now.  However, I fear that by the time I save up enough gems Rex may have lost a good bit of his usefulness.  I have Woody and Hamm maxed out already, and Jessie is ready to go up to lvl 10 once she's done helping defeat Zurg (not taking her away from that for a 24hr level up!).  Then Buzz is ready to go to lvl 8, and Bo Peep is ready to go to lvl 9.  Sarge is only at lvl 6 right now, and I'm a few ears short of having him ready to lvl up too.  Maybe I should just wait until I'm closer to having enough gems to spend on a new character before deciding.  Of course maybe by then there will be another limited time event to use all my gems on...


----------



## Aces86

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Do you know if Rex helps with Bullseye?  I'm nowhere near starting on Bullseye seeing as I'm working on defeating Zurg right now.  However, I fear that by the time I save up enough gems Rex may have lost a good bit of his usefulness.  I have Woody and Hamm maxed out already, and Jessie is ready to go up to lvl 10 once she's done helping defeat Zurg (not taking her away from that for a 24hr level up!).  Then Buzz is ready to go to lvl 8, and Bo Peep is ready to go to lvl 9.  Sarge is only at lvl 6 right now, and I'm a few ears short of having him ready to lvl up too.  Maybe I should just wait until I'm closer to having enough gems to spend on a new character before deciding.  Of course maybe by then there will be another limited time event to use all my gems on...



I'm defeating zurg right now too. Nice to know I'm not the only one far behind everyone else lol


----------



## B&tBlove88

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Do you know if Rex helps with Bullseye?  I'm nowhere near starting on Bullseye seeing as I'm working on defeating Zurg right now.  However, I fear that by the time I save up enough gems Rex may have lost a good bit of his usefulness.  I have Woody and Hamm maxed out already, and Jessie is ready to go up to lvl 10 once she's done helping defeat Zurg (not taking her away from that for a 24hr level up!).  Then Buzz is ready to go to lvl 8, and Bo Peep is ready to go to lvl 9.  Sarge is only at lvl 6 right now, and I'm a few ears short of having him ready to lvl up too.  Maybe I should just wait until I'm closer to having enough gems to spend on a new character before deciding.  Of course maybe by then there will be another limited time event to use all my gems on...


I don't believe he helps for Bullseye, but I do think he helps with Zurg, TinkerBell, Mike, Prince Charming and a few other non Toy Story characters.


----------



## supernova

So just to be clear... Mowgli stops at level 2 and has only two tasks, neither of which either produce Bagheera tokens nor are shared tasks once we have Bagheera.  So the poor kid is destined to be standing around in his underwear on a rock, locked in endless two hour quests.  Got it.


----------



## supernova

B&tBlove88 said:


> I don't believe he helps for Bullseye, but I do think he helps with Zurg, TinkerBell, Mike, Prince Charming and a few other non Toy Story characters.


Rex doesn't help for Bullseye, outside of helping to collect Luxo balls.  But with Mickey's house cranking them out every few minutes, there's never a shortage of them.  Even when a character requires 50.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So the Stars and Stripes Hat stand is worth 700 elixirs in trade (exactly the cost of two tokens for the Alien) and as luck would have it, it just so happens to be "on sale" along with 60 gems for $1.99 right now. I don't know about anyone else but this seems too coincidental to me. Most concessions aren't worth nearly as much in elixirs. What a blatant attempt to push players to spend money!  Don't get me wrong. From time to time I do spend a little here or there on this game. I realize it has to be profitable to stay alive. This just seems sneaky to me.


----------



## J24LM

DoreyAdore said:


> So the Stars and Stripes Hat stand is worth 700 elixirs in trade (exactly the cost of two tokens for the Alien) and as luck would have it, it just so happens to be "on sale" along with 60 gems for $1.99 right now. I don't know about anyone else but this seems too coincidental to me. Most concessions aren't worth nearly as much in elixirs. What a blatant attempt to push players to spend money!  Don't get me wrong. From time to time I do spend a little here or there on this game. I realize it has to be profitable to stay alive. This just seems sneaky to me.


Is it really that sneaky though? You would never know that unless you bought one in the first place.


----------



## J24LM

I'm personally okay with having to use elixirs for tokens. What was a I going to do with them anyway? I've already got the attractions available. Plus I'm not doing anything to earn elixirs. Just opening chests which I would've done anyway. Better than making him a premium character and asking for money or gems.


----------



## littlebearfan

DoreyAdore said:


> So the Stars and Stripes Hat stand is worth 700 elixirs in trade (exactly the cost of two tokens for the Alien) and as luck would have it, it just so happens to be "on sale" along with 60 gems for $1.99 right now. I don't know about anyone else but this seems too coincidental to me. Most concessions aren't worth nearly as much in elixirs. What a blatant attempt to push players to spend money!  Don't get me wrong. From time to time I do spend a little here or there on this game. I realize it has to be profitable to stay alive. This just seems sneaky to me.



I purchased the special offer since it gave 60 gems and a concession for the same price as 40 gems (at regular price).  I already had one of the Stars and Stripes concession, so I may go ahead and trade one for Elixirs. 

After trading in all my decorations, I only have 14 of each item for the space alien.  I may need to start trading in some concessions.


----------



## DoreyAdore

J24LM said:


> Is it really that sneaky though? You would never know that unless you bought one in the first place.


I have one from awhile back and was curious what it was worth in trade so I stored it and checked to see. I just find the timing interesting. I don't plan to buy another one. I'll just keep plodding along collecting elixirs as I can.


----------



## DoreyAdore

J24LM said:


> I'm personally okay with having to use elixirs for tokens. What was a I going to do with them anyway? I've already got the attractions available. Plus I'm not doing anything to earn elixirs. Just opening chests which I would've done anyway. Better than making him a premium character and asking for money or gems.


I don't have an issue with using elixirs either. But as someone who has already spent the bulk of them on attractions I'm on a very slow track to get the Alien. I guess I wish they would have had an alternate way to earn him (gems, other characters earning the tokens...) as well as the elixir option.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> So the Stars and Stripes Hat stand is worth 700 elixirs in trade (exactly the cost of two tokens for the Alien) and as luck would have it, it just so happens to be "on sale" along with 60 gems for $1.99 right now. I don't know about anyone else but this seems too coincidental to me. Most concessions aren't worth nearly as much in elixirs. What a blatant attempt to push players to spend money!  Don't get me wrong. From time to time I do spend a little here or there on this game. I realize it has to be profitable to stay alive. This just seems sneaky to me.


Stupid sneaky interns...  grrrrr.


----------



## pyork24

DoreyAdore said:


> So the Stars and Stripes Hat stand is worth 700 elixirs in trade (exactly the cost of two tokens for the Alien) and as luck would have it, it just so happens to be "on sale" along with 60 gems for $1.99 right now. I don't know about anyone else but this seems too coincidental to me. Most concessions aren't worth nearly as much in elixirs. What a blatant attempt to push players to spend money!  Don't get me wrong. From time to time I do spend a little here or there on this game. I realize it has to be profitable to stay alive. This just seems sneaky to me.



So you'd need to make 25 purchases @ $1.99 each if you have zero Elixirs, right?  25 purchases x 2 tokens per purchase is 50 tokens.  You'd also get 1500 gems out of the deal.  $49.75 for the Alien.

LOL, they wish.


----------



## Aces86

Nightmare before Christmas legendary chests available tmrw


----------



## Jason_V

Aces86 said:


> Nightmare before Christmas legendary chests available tmrw



Good for everyone who needs Nightmare stuff. I'll be waiting for Frozen or LK to roll back around again.


----------



## blanders76

Argh! So, I spent a bunch of time converting rose bushes into elixir to get the green alien. After farming A LOT, I actually started to run low on magic, for the first time in forever. I never even realized that it took Magic to trade decorations for elixirs. So just now, when I was converting what I'd planned to be my last batch, I skipped through a screen asking if I wanted to use gems for the conversion... and accidentally spent 330 gems! Didn't realize it until I'd clicked through! Grr!


----------



## hopemax

blanders76 said:


> Argh! So, I spent a bunch of time converting rose bushes into elixir to get the green alien. After farming A LOT, I actually started to run low on magic, for the first time in forever. I never even realized that it took Magic to trade decorations for elixirs. So just now, when I was converting what I'd planned to be my last batch, I skipped through a screen asking if I wanted to use gems for the conversion... and accidentally spent 330 gems! Didn't realize it until I'd clicked through! Grr!



This is the time when you need to download your game on a 2nd device.  I forget all the instructions, but when I accidentally spent gems, I was able to load an older game on a 2nd device.  Then go back to my first device and then it asks something like do you want the local game or the saved game with timestamp X (load this one).  I lost a few hours, but better than losing gems!


----------



## pyork24

blanders76 said:


> Argh! So, I spent a bunch of time converting rose bushes into elixir to get the green alien. After farming A LOT, I actually started to run low on magic, for the first time in forever. I never even realized that it took Magic to trade decorations for elixirs. So just now, when I was converting what I'd planned to be my last batch, I skipped through a screen asking if I wanted to use gems for the conversion... and accidentally spent 330 gems! Didn't realize it until I'd clicked through! Grr!



I'll post this again, just in case someone is working the same strategy.

It takes over 4 million magic to get the Alien if you have zero tokens and zero elixirs.  The cheapest route is to buy 8750 benches at 450 magic each after converting to elixirs.  That's going to give you 17,500 elixirs at the cost of 4 million magic.

It's not worth it for a character that only basically collects his own tokens.  And Bagheera, I guess.


----------



## DoreyAdore

pyork24 said:


> So you'd need to make 25 purchases @ $1.99 each if you have zero Elixirs, right?  25 purchases x 2 tokens per purchase is 50 tokens.  You'd also get 1500 gems out of the deal.  $49.75 for the Alien.
> 
> LOL, they wish.


Exactly!  They have lost their collective  intern minds.


----------



## DoreyAdore

blanders76 said:


> Argh! So, I spent a bunch of time converting rose bushes into elixir to get the green alien. After farming A LOT, I actually started to run low on magic, for the first time in forever. I never even realized that it took Magic to trade decorations for elixirs. So just now, when I was converting what I'd planned to be my last batch, I skipped through a screen asking if I wanted to use gems for the conversion... and accidentally spent 330 gems! Didn't realize it until I'd clicked through! Grr!


That stinks. Sorry. That would absolutely be something I'd do.


----------



## go oilers go

blanders76 said:


> Argh! So, I spent a bunch of time converting rose bushes into elixir to get the green alien. After farming A LOT, I actually started to run low on magic, for the first time in forever. I never even realized that it took Magic to trade decorations for elixirs. So just now, when I was converting what I'd planned to be my last batch, I skipped through a screen asking if I wanted to use gems for the conversion... and accidentally spent 330 gems! Didn't realize it until I'd clicked through! Grr!


Oh no  That hurts...


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Aces86 said:


> I'm defeating zurg right now too. Nice to know I'm not the only one far behind everyone else lol


Yay, a forum buddy at the same spot as me!    At least until one of us (probably you) pulls ahead of the other.  I'm about 15 minutes from having 9/10 on Zurg, so should have him defeated by tomorrow morning.  I also started clearing the last section of land in the back corner behind California Screamin' so I should have all that land available by tomorrow too.  I desperately want to reorganize sections of my park as I've started cramming things in wherever, and would like to have my attractions organized in a way that makes sense.  I'd like to put all my LK attractions in one spot, instead of scattered all over.


----------



## thecube13

So this was my first event, I'm wondering if anyone knows about how long the next update happens after the events?  excited for more to do!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

thecube13 said:


> So this was my first event, I'm wondering if anyone knows about how long the next update happens after the events?  excited for more to do!



*its usually a few months, i dont expect anything until Halloween-time, last year was the Nightmare Before Christmas event, im wondering if they will do a NBC 2.0 this year, maybe add some of the other characters like Lock, Shock and Barrel, Dr. Finklestein and the Mayor. and continue the storyline, or if they would use some other IP that fits the holiday, but i cant think of what that might be. there could also be a minor event thrown in like they did with Mulan before then as well.

ETA: if its Hocus Pocus i would die! they turned the pirates into toon characters so why not?!*


----------



## J24LM

littlebearfan said:


> I purchased the special offer since it gave 60 gems and a concession for the same price as 40 gems (at regular price).  I already had one of the Stars and Stripes concession, so I may go ahead and trade one for Elixirs.
> 
> After trading in all my decorations, I only have 14 of each item for the space alien.  I may need to start trading in some concessions.





pyork24 said:


> I'll post this again, just in case someone is working the same strategy.
> 
> It takes over 4 million magic to get the Alien if you have zero tokens and zero elixirs.  The cheapest route is to buy 8750 benches at 450 magic each after converting to elixirs.  That's going to give you 17,500 elixirs at the cost of 4 million magic.
> 
> It's not worth it for a character that only basically collects his own tokens.  And Bagheera, I guess.



Yea but for people like me that have 10million in magic.....and also 15k in elixir....I have to ask myself why am I hanging on to all of it for?


----------



## J24LM

blanders76 said:


> Argh! So, I spent a bunch of time converting rose bushes into elixir to get the green alien. After farming A LOT, I actually started to run low on magic, for the first time in forever. I never even realized that it took Magic to trade decorations for elixirs. So just now, when I was converting what I'd planned to be my last batch, I skipped through a screen asking if I wanted to use gems for the conversion... and accidentally spent 330 gems! Didn't realize it until I'd clicked through! Grr!


Sorry I added you by accident when I replied to another comment.


----------



## supernova

pyork24 said:


> I'll post this again, just in case someone is working the same strategy.
> 
> It takes over 4 million magic to get the Alien if you have zero tokens and zero elixirs.  The cheapest route is to buy 8750 benches at 450 magic each after converting to elixirs.  That's going to give you 17,500 elixirs at the cost of 4 million magic.
> 
> It's not worth it for a character that only basically collects his own tokens.  And Bagheera, I guess.


Yeah, you're right.  Even if I didn't have a busy life, I still couldn't see myself taking time to buy 8750 benches.  There are far better things to be doing with your time, people.


----------



## supernova

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Yay, a forum buddy at the same spot as me!    At least until one of us (probably you) pulls ahead of the other.  I'm about 15 minutes from having 9/10 on Zurg, so should have him defeated by tomorrow morning.  I also started clearing the last section of land in the back corner behind California Screamin' so I should have all that land available by tomorrow too.  I desperately want to reorganize sections of my park as I've started cramming things in wherever, and would like to have my attractions organized in a way that makes sense.  I'd like to put all my LK attractions in one spot, instead of scattered all over.


Makes sense, sure.  But the organization (or disorganization, as it might be) has zero impact on game play.  So don't knock yourself out pointlessly moving stuff around.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Makes sense, sure.  But the organization (or disorganization, as it might be) has zero impact on game play.  So don't knock yourself out pointlessly moving stuff around.


I'm going to challenge you on that one Supernova.  Now that we have extra land, why not group our attractions together by theme?  Get rid of the clutter.  Glad to see you are back.  Thought you went awol.  The message board wasn't the same!!  Didn't you go to Disney World on vacation?


----------



## CaptHook34

Where did you find this information on NBC legendary chests?


----------



## Jason_V

^ It was all over FB yesterday. Haven't seen it in game yet, though the red, white and blue concession deal still has an hour left. Maybe when that's done?


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm going to challenge you on that one Supernova.  Now that we have extra land, why not group our attractions together by theme?  Get rid of the clutter.  Glad to see you are back.  Thought you went awol.  The message board wasn't the same!!  Didn't you go to Disney World on vacation?


Glad to see I was missed.  Actually, I was abroad.  Trying to see the world and fill my passport.  Ireland last year, Spain last week!


----------



## DoreyAdore

Again with the spiders?!  I guess they're better than brooms. Or clouds!  I couldn't see those silly clouds.  Does anyone know what the prizes are?  Elixirs, perhaps?


----------



## Valehikari

DoreyAdore said:


> Again with the spiders?!  I guess they're better than brooms. Or clouds!  I couldn't see those silly clouds.  Does anyone know what the prizes are?  Elixirs, perhaps?



Gems (25 first place). Anybody knows how muchh time to regenerate?


----------



## Quellman

Valehikari said:


> Gems (25 first place). Anybody knows how muchh time to regenerate?


Likely 2 hours.


----------



## Wdw1015

With the spiders, legendary chests and an awful lot of NBC items in my chests lately, I'm thinking they are gearing up for the next event. Timing is perfect for a Halloween one as it's usually a few months between events. Hmmm....


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> Again with the spiders?!  I guess they're better than brooms. Or clouds!  I couldn't see those silly clouds.  Does anyone know what the prizes are?  Elixirs, perhaps?


You, my friend, are giving the Gameloft interns too much credit.



Wdw1015 said:


> With the spiders, legendary chests and an awful lot of NBC items in my chests lately, I'm thinking they are gearing up for the next event. Timing is perfect for a Halloween one as it's usually a few months between events. Hmmm....


And ditto here again.  Their brains are still tired from the little bit of extra work they had to do to fix Rafiki.


----------



## Aces86

CaptHook34 said:


> Where did you find this information on NBC legendary chests?



Twitter


----------



## Aces86

Wish it was cheaper than 10.99 for legendary chests for NBC. Don't wanna spend that on a gamble. Spent gems for one and got the broomstick graveyard.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yeah, you're right.  Even if I didn't have a busy life, I still couldn't see myself taking time to buy 8750 benches.  There are far better things to be doing with your time, people.



I have the magic, plenty of it.  The trouble is that I don't have time to buy and trade the stupid benches.    Wish I could just buy or earn the items.  I bought the 2nd attraction 2 weeks ago, so my potion stash is low.


----------



## pyork24

mmmears said:


> I have the magic, plenty of it.  The trouble is that I don't have time to buy and trade the stupid benches.    Wish I could just buy or earn the items.  I bought the 2nd attraction 2 weeks ago, so my potion stash is low.



Same here.  I finally bought Golden Zephyr when I saw Bagheera tokens dropped from it.  Put me down to 3k Elixirs.  Selling all my remaining decorations would get me close, but I don't see a point.  The Alien is useless until Lv 8 anyway, and that's going to take another month after welcoming him.


----------



## bluekirty

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *its usually a few months, i dont expect anything until Halloween-time, last year was the Nightmare Before Christmas event, im wondering if they will do a NBC 2.0 this year, maybe add some of the other characters like Lock, Shock and Barrel, Dr. Finklestein and the Mayor. and continue the storyline, or if they would use some other IP that fits the holiday, but i cant think of what that might be. there could also be a minor event thrown in like they did with Mulan before then as well.
> 
> ETA: if its Hocus Pocus i would die! they turned the pirates into toon characters so why not?!*



They could always go with the actual Haunted Mansion.  Although every IP has been from a movie, they could always go off of that (dreadful) movie they put out in 2003. We need Phineas, Ezra, and Gus in the game, although the Hatbox Ghost wasn't in it (apparently).  He would need to be in the game.


----------



## nicki401

I was so excited for NBC that i dreamed last night I got oogie boogie in a chest (how sad is that, LOL?). Fortunately, I got him along with all the other characters today in chests 

I would love to see hocus pocus for halloween this year!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

supernova said:


> Makes sense, sure.  But the organization (or disorganization, as it might be) has zero impact on game play.  So don't knock yourself out pointlessly moving stuff around.


I know it doesn't impact game play, but it drives me crazy not having things organized....  Just a personal preference I guess


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## DoreyAdore

bluecruiser said:


> Since it's a game, you should play the game the way YOU want to play it, which it sounds like you are. Just ignore people who tell you you're not playing it the "right" way or that your efforts are "pointless" in their eyes.


"Wow".


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Wish it was cheaper than 10.99 for legendary chests for NBC. Don't wanna spend that on a gamble. Spent gems for one and got the broomstick graveyard.


At least it helps with granting ride wishes.  Actually, when I was in the process of building mine, I had a kid walking in circles for the six hours or however long it took to build the attraction.  I didn't know that it was a ride, and was a bit put off that some little emo kid was waiting patiently to go into a grave yard.  Weirdo.


----------



## MrsPottts

Those who delete & reload the game to get what you want from chests - how do you find the patience?  If I see one more sun dial or piece of fabric...


----------



## supernova

MrsPottts said:


> Those who delete & reload the game to get what you want from chests - how do you find the patience?  If I see one more sun dial or piece of fabric...


At the time, I didn't mind the fabric.  Some of them were quite difficult to get otherwise.


----------



## KPach525

MrsPottts said:


> Those who delete & reload the game to get what you want from chests - how do you find the patience?  If I see one more sun dial or piece of fabric...


I've learned to also time it with a finished parade  this has guaranteed me 20 gems over the past 2 days


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I started the spiders just over an hour ago. I got my 8 and checked the leader board and was in third place. There was someone that had 24 and one guy had 9 and then a bunch of us tied at 8. I just checked the leaderboard and I am now in 33rd. 10 people have 24. How is this possible? I don't really care that much because it is just a game but it is one of those little things that bother me.


----------



## SolaFide

MickeySkywalker said:


> I started the spiders just over an hour ago. I got my 8 and checked the leader board and was in third place. There was someone that had 24 and one guy had 9 and then a bunch of us tied at 8. I just checked the leaderboard and I am now in 33rd. 10 people have 24. How is this possible? I don't really care that much because it is just a game but it is one of those little things that bother me.



Perhaps people playing offline came online and got assigned to your leaderboard? That's all I can think of.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

SolaFide said:


> Perhaps people playing offline came online and got assigned to your leaderboard? That's all I can think of.


Didn't think about that, good call!


----------



## nickle29

Does anyone know how many experience stars you need to get to the next level? I'm just curious. Thanks!!


----------



## DarrylR

I have no idea how anyone welcomed Mowgli. I haven't had a hat drop for over a week and a half and I still need five. I also haven't had a mouse drop for scar in over a week. If this is supposed to be entertaining gameplay, i think they're doing it wrong.


----------



## J24LM

DarrylR said:


> I have no idea how anyone welcomed Mowgli. I haven't had a hat drop for over a week and a half and I still need five. I also haven't had a mouse drop for scar in over a week. If this is supposed to be entertaining gameplay, i think they're doing it wrong.


You think those two are bad?? Wait till you get to bagheera lol. His tokens drop from 12-24 hour tasks. And they are epic. And you need 20 of each. Its going to take months to get him I think.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I have 64 spiders (which sounds really creepy) and I am in 64th place.  Symmetry. Nice.


----------



## Acer

Can someone tell me how to open platinum chests and reopen it if you dont like what you get. I know it was just talked about but if someone can bump it, that would be great. Thx


----------



## pyork24

pyork24 said:


> Gameloft programmed the chest rewards to be generated when you actually open the chest, not when you start the countdown.  Therefore, if you put your phone on Airplane Mode, open the chest, decide it's not what you wanted, delete local data from your phone, restart your game, and reload through Google/Apple/Facebook, you'll go back to the last save before you opened the chests.  That way you can open a Platinum chest multiple times with new results each time.  This was discovered a few hundred pages ago in this thread, but it's getting hard to keep up with all the tips.  Each cycle takes me about 10 minutes on my Android.
> 
> I've been playing since Day 1 and have used it to get every chest attraction so far.  The Race Track is proving to be a tough test though.


----------



## Acer

Last question. How do you delete local data from your phone. Samsung note 5


----------



## pyork24

Acer said:


> Last question. How do you delete local data from your phone. Samsung note 5



Gotta go to Settings, Applications, find Magic Kingdoms, probably press Storage, then Clear Local Data or Delete Cache or something similar.

It's different for various phones, Android versions, and providers.  That's the general idea, though.


----------



## McCoy

If you happen to have two devices you can play the game on an sync between, I think the process for opening chests can be much easier if syncing and reloading between the two devices.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Has anyone had any luck with resetting a character that shows they've finished a task, but when you click on the picture of the character it just takes you to a darkened area of the board and the character is not there?

I've had this a few times since the LK update, but I've always just closed the app and reloaded it and it fixed the problem. This time, that's not working and I've completely deleted and reinstalled the game and that doesn't work either. Judy is missing which is a pain in the butt because I'm working on collecting items to welcom Mowgli and she and Nick have a task for the basket.

I put in a ticket five days ago and haven't even received an email with a ticket number 

Im hoping someone on here has found a fix. I play on an iPad.


----------



## Janosh

I finally got Mowgli. It only took a couple mpnths.  

Do you guys know what opens new slots of land out there Frontierland? Following Bullseye storyline?


----------



## supernova

DarrylR said:


> I have no idea how anyone welcomed Mowgli. I haven't had a hat drop for over a week and a half and I still need five. I also haven't had a mouse drop for scar in over a week. If this is supposed to be entertaining gameplay, i think they're doing it wrong.


No rush on Mowgli.  He doesn't do a damn thing.


----------



## Aces86

Took a gamble and bought the NBC chests 2x. Got everything. All attractions, float and characters. Still feel a little guilty about spending the money but happy I got it all.


----------



## Little T

Is anyone annoyed with how you welcome/welcomed Mowgli, Bagheera and the Toy Alien. I have gotten Mowgli and got him to level 2. It took me several weeks to do it and now all he does is a 2 hours quest where he stands on top a rock. As for Bagheera it is insane how long you have to wait for drops from the 4 characters that get his things. It will take me at least a month to get all his stuff. I cringe every time a 24 quest goes by and not one of Bagheera's things drop. Then there is the Toy Alien. This one is totally ridiculous how you have to welcome this character. At the rate I am going with him it will be Christmas time when I welcome him. I guess I should just focus on Max leveling all the Lion King characters now. I already have Bullseye Maxed. Good thing I am a home schooled kid and can check Magic Kingdoms throughout the day, but some of these characters are crazy.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> View attachment 259015
> I have 64 spiders (which sounds really creepy) and I am in 64th place.  Symmetry. Nice.


Good to put a name to a screen name.  Nice to meet you, Angie.


----------



## PrincessS121212

So who's worse...Donald or Bagheera?


----------



## Little T

PrincessS121212 said:


> So who's worse...Donald or Bagheera?


I say Bagheera, but the Toy Alien tops them both.


----------



## Dan Broersma

I have a question for everybody. I'm wondering about the parade spots and the individual floats. Are they worth using a bunch of gems to get all that? I plan on playing this game for a while so my opinion says yes because it's one of the few places where you can make back those gems and I just recently unlocked my third parade slot and I've already made up 15 or 20 gems. I'm just wondering how many parades Lots you all have and how many gems you seem to get from them?


----------



## CallieMar

Dan Broersma said:


> I have a question for everybody. I'm wondering about the parade spots and the individual floats. Are they worth using a bunch of gems to get all that? I plan on playing this game for a while so my opinion says yes because it's one of the few places where you can make back those gems and I just recently unlocked my third parade slot and I've already made up 15 or 20 gems. I'm just wondering how many parades Lots you all have and how many gems you seem to get from them?



I unlocked the 4th slot right before the LK event. Between that and the LK float I think I've already made the gems back just from parades, so it's been worth it. I've been getting 5 gems every 1-2 days.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Dan Broersma said:


> I have a question for everybody. I'm wondering about the parade spots and the individual floats. Are they worth using a bunch of gems to get all that? I plan on playing this game for a while so my opinion says yes because it's one of the few places where you can make back those gems and I just recently unlocked my third parade slot and I've already made up 15 or 20 gems. I'm just wondering how many parades Lots you all have and how many gems you seem to get from them?


The parade floats themselves are usually very helpful.  They do get some tokens for characters you are working on, and during the parades themselves, it boosts your chances of collecting tokens from characters/buildings, regardless of if the tokens are related to the floats running or not.  If you run the parade floats 2-3 times a day, you generally get gems every week, which will eventually pay for the floats themselves.  
As for the slots, having a lot open doesn't seem to make much difference.  Having read every single comment on this board since it started, there are people with over 4 slots open who rarely get gems, and people with only 1-2 spots open that get gems several times a week.  A good strategy is to aim for 2 slots, and only open the 3rd or 4th slot if you have the gems and the magic to actually run that many floats.  If you find in your personal game that you are getting quite a benefit from having that many, by all means try opening more.  If you don't, then no harm done.


----------



## pyork24

Little T said:


> Is anyone annoyed with how you welcome/welcomed Mowgli, Bagheera and the Toy Alien. I have gotten Mowgli and got him to level 2. It took me several weeks to do it and now all he does is a 2 hours quest where he stands on top a rock. As for Bagheera it is insane how long you have to wait for drops from the 4 characters that get his things. It will take me at least a month to get all his stuff. I cringe every time a 24 quest goes by and not one of Bagheera's things drop. Then there is the Toy Alien. This one is totally ridiculous how you have to welcome this character. At the rate I am going with him it will be Christmas time when I welcome him. I guess I should just focus on Max leveling all the Lion King characters now. I already have Bullseye Maxed. Good thing I am a home schooled kid and can check Magic Kingdoms throughout the day, but some of these characters are crazy.



I'm fine with everything except Mowgli's uselessness when it come to Bagheera.  He should have a 12 or 24 hour quest that drops both Bagheera tokens, similar to what Gaston and Scar have with characters in the same set. 

Mowgli was bad, but definitely doable.  The Toy Alien is honestly a pretty useless character in terms of token, so I don't really care for him right now.


----------



## Little T

pyork24 said:


> I'm fine with everything except Mowgli's uselessness when it come to Bagheera.  He should have a 12 or 2 hour quest that drops both Bagheera tokens, similar to what Gaston and Scar have with characters in the same set.
> 
> Mowgli was bad, but definitely doable.  The Toy Alien is honestly a pretty useless character in terms of token, so I don't really care for him right now.


You are right. Mowgli is useless and should help at least with something for Bagheera. At least give one drop for Bagheera that is lower than 12 hours. I'd even take an 8 hour one.


----------



## Quellman

nickle29 said:


> Does anyone know how many experience stars you need to get to the next level? I'm just curious. Thanks!!



I don't think there is any way to tell.  But it does take longer and longer and longer and the reward is still the same.  Like 3k magic and maybe a gem.


----------



## Little T

Quellman said:


> I don't think there is any way to tell.  But it does take longer and longer and longer and the reward is still the same.  Like 3k magic and maybe a gem.


That is one thing I was hoping they would change. I am on Level 46 an it takes a long time to get to the next level. All the give is 1 gem each time. I would hope they could increase it to possibly 3 once you reach Level 50.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I don't think there is any way to tell.  But it does take longer and longer and longer and the reward is still the same.  Like 3k magic and maybe a gem.





Little T said:


> That is one thing I was hoping they would change. I am on Level 46 an it takes a long time to get to the next level. All the give is 1 gem each time. I would hope they could increase it to possibly 3 once you reach Level 50.


And on top of all this, I still fail to see what the point of the whole "level up" thing even is.  My gameplay isn't any different at level 48 than it was at 13.


----------



## Aces86

Dan Broersma said:


> I have a question for everybody. I'm wondering about the parade spots and the individual floats. Are they worth using a bunch of gems to get all that? I plan on playing this game for a while so my opinion says yes because it's one of the few places where you can make back those gems and I just recently unlocked my third parade slot and I've already made up 15 or 20 gems. I'm just wondering how many parades Lots you all have and how many gems you seem to get from them?



I have 3 slots open. 6 floats I think. Been running just lion king, nightmare before Christmas and wall-e. Really need wall-e for eves ears. I'm usually pretty happy with their drops. Don't plan on opening anymore slots anytime soon tho bc its just  not worth it at this time


----------



## Little T

I only have 2 slots opened for floats and I have only been running The Lion King and Zootopia floats. I still need 2 of Chief Bogo's ears to drop to level him to Max Level. It has taken forever to get the last 5 of his ears to drop it seems. After Chief Bogo is at Max everyone will be at Max Level except The Lion King Characters(Timon & Pumbaa are at Level 9), Bagheera, and The Toy Alien.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Good to put a name to a screen name.  Nice to meet you, Angie.


Well there goes my witness protection cover


----------



## pyork24

I've got every float the game has offered so far and 5 slots open.  I run the 5 highest Magic reward floats each time, only changing for any float that might drop a token.  

I usually get at least one gem drop a day when I run the parade 3-5 times.  Actually got 2 gem drops from the same parade yesterday, first time to see that.

I'm getting close to 800 gems, so I'm definitely contemplating opening the 6th slot.  Gems are the name of the game, and another 3-5 chances per day to get 5 Gems is looking better and better.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I have all the floats and 7 slots open. I run 7 every chance I can. With 13 million magic its worth it. I get at least 5 gems a day sometimes quite a bit more


----------



## Little T

I think I may have to try this and open up a slot or 2. I don't have 13 million magic, but I have 4.5 million. If I can get more gems a day that would be good.


----------



## J24LM

Anybody actually welcomed bagheera yet? I waited until the lion king event was over before I really got into the jungle book storyline. So I've got 3 sticks and 1 hat. I feel like it's going to take a while lol. 

I had tons of elixir so I've got toy alien to level 3 now.


----------



## Little T

J24LM said:


> Anybody actually welcomed bagheera yet? I waited until the lion king event was over before I really got into the jungle book storyline. So I've got 3 sticks and 1 hat. I feel like it's going to take a while lol.
> 
> I had tons of elixir so I've got toy alien to level 3 now.


I have 7 sticks and 5 of the ears so far.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> Well there goes my witness protection cover


Your secret is safe with me.  Just let me know where the front door key is hidden and we're good.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> I have all the floats and 7 slots open. I run 7 every chance I can. With 13 million magic its worth it. I get at least 5 gems a day sometimes quite a bit more


With absolutely nothing left to spend gems on, I just opened the final two slots myself.  400 gems down the drain, but whatever.  It's only a game.


----------



## Dan Broersma

Just got to the zooptopia part. Got the float because I like the look of the float then I also got the flash + speedway + 120 gems promo.  Little expensive but went for it. I heard both flash and the speedway are quite helpful and otherwise hard to get.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

J24LM said:


> Anybody actually welcomed bagheera yet? I waited until the lion king event was over before I really got into the jungle book storyline. So I've got 3 sticks and 1 hat. I feel like it's going to take a while lol.
> 
> I had tons of elixir so I've got toy alien to level 3 now.


I have been collecting for weeks and have 15 ears and 10 perches. I thought I remembered someone a while back saying they welcomed him but cant remember who. I am still working on Scar(level 8) and Alien(level 4) so hopefully I can earn Bagheera by the time I am done with those two.


----------



## bookgirl

I think I might have found the sweet spot on these stupid spider/clouds/silverware/etc games.  Last couple I've either got the top prize or the second prize.  Finished 2nd in the spiders.  I'm usually pretty blase' about these games but it was kind of fun to be in the top.  

Anyway it was a break from the never ending Mowgli quests.


----------



## LeCras

J24LM said:


> Anybody actually welcomed bagheera yet? I waited until the lion king event was over before I really got into the jungle book storyline. So I've got 3 sticks and 1 hat. I feel like it's going to take a while lol.
> 
> I had tons of elixir so I've got toy alien to level 3 now.



14 perches and 15 ears, so not too long to go - but at the current pace it will still take a while...


----------



## Little T

LeCras said:


> 14 perches and 15 ears, so not too long to go - but at the current pace it will still take a while...


I am half way there on both the branches and ears. Maybe by next sometime Bagheera will be welcomed. Then it will just be the Toy Alien for me. For those who have welcomed the Toy Alien, how did you do it so fast? How did you get so much Elixir to get his stuff?


----------



## Wdw1015

I've got the alien up to level 4. I have no use for decorations in my park so I've been trading everything I get, including any stands since I have almost 10 million magic and don't really need more.


----------



## Pinkela

Anyone else with extreme lag? I play on my iPhone and the lag is so bad it takes FOREVER to send characters on tasks :/ I spent 30 mins last night just to send out SOME characters...ugh


----------



## J24LM

Little T said:


> I am half way there on both the branches and ears. Maybe by next sometime Bagheera will be welcomed. Then it will just be the Toy Alien for me. For those who have welcomed the Toy Alien, how did you do it so fast? How did you get so much Elixir to get his stuff?


Honestly not too sure lol. I've been playing since almost the start. I had a ton of decorations to convert when they created the option. I think I got 25k in elixir right at the beginning. The only things I used it for were the 2 attractions. So when toy alien came out I had about 15k saved again.


----------



## J24LM

J24LM said:


> Honestly not too sure lol. I've been playing since almost the start. I had a ton of decorations to convert when they created the option. I think I got 25k in elixir right at the beginning. The only things I used it for were the 2 attractions. So when toy alien came out I had about 15k saved again.



Oh and I farmed a bit to make up the difference.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## mmmears

My iPhone isn't lagging when I play, but it's a 7 with lots of extra memory (not sure how much that matters, though, since I'm not a tech-y person).

I've finally got my little Alien!    He's at L2 right now, working to find the items he needs to level himself up.  Bullseye should be able to help, but nope.  I was sitting on 16M magic, so I spent some of it getting potions while also trading in lots of decorations I was using to make my park pretty.

And Bagheera.... not yet.  This one is going to take a long, long time.  I have 12 perches and 10 ear hats as of today.  So about halfway there after many days of searching.


----------



## RogPalmerUK

I only managed to get the Toy Story Alien so quickly because I had months of "decorations" in Merlin's Shop I hadn't used from the chests as I had forgotten all about that part as I had just written it off.   But levelling up etc looks to be something i might get around to, I don't think they really thought it out too well with regards to how much of a grind that character would be to get and level up


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> My iPhone isn't lagging when I play, but it's a 7 with lots of extra memory (not sure how much that matters, though, since I'm not a tech-y person).
> 
> I've finally got my little Alien!    He's at L2 right now, working to find the items he needs to level himself up.  Bullseye should be able to help, but nope.  I was sitting on 16M magic, so I spent some of it getting potions while also trading in lots of decorations I was using to make my park pretty.
> 
> And Bagheera.... not yet.  This one is going to take a long, long time.  I have 12 perches and 10 ear hats as of today.  So about halfway there after many days of searching.


And then as we come to realize, the look of our park has no impact whatsoever on how the game is played.  See ya, decorations!


----------



## McCoy

After almost 23 days of non-stop quests by each of the characters for his items, just began the six-hour welcome of Bagheera.


----------



## Cj333

What do I have to do to welcome Zurg? I defeated him weeks ago.


----------



## McCoy

Cj333 said:


> What do I have to do to welcome Zurg? I defeated him weeks ago.


It'll come eventually, just keep doing the top quest on your list and you'll get there.  I seem to recall it taking a while in between defeating him and being able to welcome him.


----------



## McCoy

After welcoming Bagheera, he has a single one-hour quest.  After that, he needs to be level 2 to do the next quest.  There is nothing available other than that one-hour quest, which yields Prickly Pears.  To get to level 2, he needs 10 more perches and 10 more hats, so we're looking at probably almost a couple more weeks before can do anything else.  There is another quest that he needs to be level 2 to complete that has not been assigned yet; a total of three quests, none of which appear to interact with Mowgli.


----------



## pyork24

McCoy said:


> After welcoming Bagheera, he has a single one-hour quest.  After that, he needs to be level 2 to do the next quest.  There is nothing available other than that one-hour quest, which yields Prickly Pears.  To get to level 2, he needs 10 more perches and 10 more hats, so we're looking at probably almost a couple more weeks before can do anything else.  There is another quest that he needs to be level 2 to complete that has not been assigned yet; a total of three quests, none of which appear to interact with Mowgli.



Wow, another 20 epics for level 2?  That seems sloppy.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

McCoy said:


> After welcoming Bagheera, he has a single one-hour quest.  After that, he needs to be level 2 to do the next quest.  There is nothing available other than that one-hour quest, which yields Prickly Pears.  To get to level 2, he needs 10 more perches and 10 more hats, so we're looking at probably almost a couple more weeks before can do anything else.  There is another quest that he needs to be level 2 to complete that has not been assigned yet; a total of three quests, none of which appear to interact with Mowgli.





pyork24 said:


> Wow, another 20 epics for level 2?  That seems sloppy.



*ive noticed in the past with epic characters tokens that the drop rates seem to increase after welcoming. still takes forever but its not as bad as the first phase of collection.
if not you can allways #blametheinterns right @supernova *


----------



## Pheran

Honestly I think that Gameforge heard the complaints about players having nothing to do, so they intentionally created the Jungle Book characters such that they would take forever to acquire and level, thus staving off those complaints, at least for a while.


----------



## pyork24

Storm clouds are the worst.  All that work for a gold chest?  What's the point?


----------



## KPach525

Pheran said:


> Honestly I think that Gameforge heard the complaints about players having nothing to do, so they intentionally created the Jungle Book characters such that they would take forever to acquire and level, thus staving off those complaints, at least for a while.


100% agree! Same for the Alien and decoration farming.


----------



## KPach525

pyork24 said:


> Storm clouds are the worst.  All that work for a gold chest?  What's the point?


Someone here said the c-word a week ago, I blame them  the interns heard!


----------



## nickle29

Is the storm clouds the same as the spiders? They spawn every 2 hours?


----------



## Catnita

New to the board and I'm not sure of this has ever been asked but does anyone know when the rides/attractions go on sale? Or is it random?


----------



## Pheran

Catnita said:


> New to the board and I'm not sure of this has ever been asked but does anyone know when the rides/attractions go on sale? Or is it random?



No way to predict it, but past sales were in:

May 2016
August 2016
December 2016
February 2017
May 2017

That sale last August was on the 19th, so there could be one coming soon if they repeat it.


----------



## DoreyAdore

KPach525 said:


> Someone here said the c-word a week ago, I blame them  the interns heard!


That was me. I take full responsibility for all of our parks being partly cloudy.


----------



## Catnita

Pheran said:


> No way to predict it, but past sales were in:
> 
> May 2016
> August 2016
> December 2016
> February 2017
> May 2017
> 
> That sale last August was on the 19th, so there could be one coming soon if they repeat it.



Thank you! And kudos to you for actually keeping track.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## weeniecat2442

The clouds are a bit hard to see!  Especially in certain places.  Anyone taken any chances and buy the Frozen chests?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

weeniecat2442 said:


> The clouds are a bit hard to see!  Especially in certain places.



This is so true. So many buildings with chimneys puffing out smoke. I just got the bronze chest. I will consider that I did well if I can get silver chest. I just can't see the well. If they were just larger like the spiders. Oh well- I should be happy I even have a chance to play such a fun little game. Good luck all!


----------



## Quellman

Pheran said:


> No way to predict it, but past sales were in:
> 
> May 2016
> August 2016
> December 2016
> February 2017
> May 2017
> 
> That sale last August was on the 19th, so there could be one coming soon if they repeat it.


I was hoping for an attractions sale again. The last one wasn't good enough.  So I still have lots of empty space in my park.


----------



## 2010_Bride

AGoofykindagirl said:


> This is so true. So many buildings with chimneys puffing out smoke. I just got the bronze chest. I will consider that I did well if I can get silver chest. I just can't see the well. If they were just larger like the spiders. Oh well- I should be happy I even have a chance to play such a fun little game. Good luck all!



I agree that they are so hard to see. I'm hoping to win some gems this time so I've taken a bunch of concession stands and a couple of rides and put them in storage for this event and the clouds are easier to see (I have millions in magic so I don't need potions from them).


----------



## nicki401

You guys have chests as the rewards? for me it is gems. weird?


----------



## McCoy

nicki401 said:


> You guys have chests as the rewards? for me it is gems. weird?


There are two sets of rewards. The first is for simply finding certain numbers of the objects, in this case clouds, in which you get certain rewards for finding 5, 40, 90, 160 clouds (not sure those are the exact numbers, not looking at the game now), of which rewards are primarily chests this time around; i.e. progress rewards.  There are also the rewards for 'competing' against other players, in which the top five at the end of the event get 25 gems and magic, etc.


----------



## nicki401

Oh- got it,LOL! thank you


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Lovely. Game crashes immediately after startup. Every update the crashes get worse, usually due to all the ads. But today I can't get past the Lion King loading screen. I've done a hard reset, deleted and reinstalled the game, but still broken. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Windwaker4444

UmmYeahOk said:


> Lovely. Game crashes immediately after startup. Every update the crashes get worse, usually due to all the ads. But today I can't get past the Lion King loading screen. I've done a hard reset, deleted and reinstalled the game, but still broken. Anyone else having problems?


Not as bad as yours, but the game crashes at least once every time I log in, sometimes twice  Usually happens when I tap Merlin.


----------



## empresslilly

Pheran said:


> Honestly I think that Gameforge heard the complaints about players having nothing to do, so they intentionally created the Jungle Book characters such that they would take forever to acquire and level, thus staving off those complaints, at least for a while.


Yes.  And I, for one, am very happy to have something to keep me engaged for a while.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Windwaker4444 said:


> Not as bad as yours, but the game crashes at least once every time I log in, sometimes twice  Usually happens when I tap Merlin.



That's pretty much been my experience since spring. Usually happened during sending characters off on tasks too fast. During the Lion King event there was so much going on, that it crashed every single time there was a stupid ad. So at least 3 times every round of playing. Now there's so many ads and pop ups, without an event, I haven't even attempted at daily play. Spent more time trying to load the game than actually playing. 

I betcha the problem are those stupid clouds. Those crystal crabs and spiders were a pain, and I'm pretty sure contributed to the madness.


----------



## Gorechick

Does anyone recall what quests need to happen to clear the land to the right of Space Mountain? Right now the game wants me to clear them for $750,000 Magic and $150,000 Magic. I'd rather see if I can clear them through completing quests.


----------



## mrzrich

Gorechick said:


> Does anyone recall what quests need to happen to clear the land to the right of Space Mountain? Right now the game wants me to clear them for $750,000 Magic and $150,000 Magic. I'd rather see if I can clear them through completing quests.





As far as I know, the only way to clear the land is to spend the magic


----------



## PrincessS121212

Gorechick said:


> Does anyone recall what quests need to happen to clear the land to the right of Space Mountain? Right now the game wants me to clear them for $750,000 Magic and $150,000 Magic. I'd rather see if I can clear them through completing quests.



The quest IS the spending of the magic and time.  Once you spend the magic and the timer ends, the quest will be removed.


----------



## Aces86

Looks like aladdin is the next event


----------



## KPach525

Aces86 said:


> Looks like aladdin is the next event


For those who didn't see...


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> For those who didn't see...


Yep I'm excited for this one. LOVE the Genie so really hope he appears *snort* and hopefully Raja too!


----------



## CaptHook34

Anyone getting anything from the Frozen chests? Spent $20, got every attraction, Hans, Anna, Kristoff. Still need Elsa and Sven.


----------



## Aces86

CaptHook34 said:


> Anyone getting anything from the Frozen chests? Spent $20, got every attraction, Hans, Anna, Kristoff. Still need Elsa and Sven.



Also spent $20. Plus 60 gems on a chest. Got all the attractions even tho I don't have room for them right now and everyone except Olaf.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

KPach525 said:


> For those who didn't see...




YESSSSS. Considering my name is Jasmine I've been waiting for this one since I started playing...wonder if this will have fewer attractions though because of the two we already have?


----------



## Acer

McCoy said:


> If you happen to have two devices you can play the game on an sync between, I think the process for opening chests can be much easier if syncing and reloading between the two devices.


thank you for this. I did this for close to 5 hours with no luck. Sat down to watch a Netflix movie and I got my devices messed up. Never got what I wanted but this worked flawlessly.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So, if Aladdin is the next event, I guess the area directly behind the cursed Thunder Mountain will be the next to open...
I guess we'll see.


----------



## Wonderlands

Are we sure it's an event? It says next UPDATE.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Wonderlands said:


> Are we sure it's an event? It says next UPDATE.



*True, it could just be the addition of Aladdin characters to the main story line. *


----------



## DoreyAdore

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *True, it could just be the addition of Aladdin characters to the main story line. *


Let's hope.


----------



## Aigieda

Aces86 said:


> Also spent $20. Plus 60 gems on a chest. Got all the attractions even tho I don't have room for them right now and everyone except Olaf.


 I'm trying to decide if I wanna spend the money or not are the frozen characters worth it and the attractions I haven Sven and Olaf both lvl 8


----------



## Catnita

I have been noticing that the characters and attractions that show up in the legendary chests help with the upcoming event/update. So I'd say getting them is worth it (if that is in fact true)!


----------



## Aces86

Spent 60 more gems and got Olaf. Frozen collection complete!


----------



## Aces86

DoreyAdore said:


> Let's hope.


 


GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *True, it could just be the addition of Aladdin characters to the main story line. *



Yes you're probably right! Hope so. The events stress me out lol


----------



## KPach525

Aces86 said:


> Yes you're probably right! Hope so. The events stress me out lol


I am leaning toward update. It would be highly unusual to do a second event so soon after Lion King just ended.


----------



## chocolatte89

I really hope it's an update! I love Aladdin so it would be wonderful for it to be a permanent fixture. I just started grad school, so an event sounds a little overwhelming and expensive right now.


----------



## maxsmom

Wow my game just sent back 2 levels and I lost everything! I was at a level 40, had welcomed Bullseye and he was at level 2 and had opened the new land. Now I haven't even welcomed Chief Bogo nor Bullseye. I also lost all the NBC stuff I got out of chests since I wasn't playing at the time it was out. That's what upsets me the most since it's gone and I cannot get again. Not happy. Oh, and I'm sure I'm like in last place in the cloud event since I now have none! Ugh
Soooooooo MAD! I lost all my lion king characters and stuff! I only have 3 characters and the watering hole.


----------



## Aces86

maxsmom said:


> Wow my game just sent back 2 levels and I lost everything! I was at a level 40, had welcomed Bullseye and he was at level 2 and had opened the new land. Now I haven't even welcomed Chief Bogo nor Bullseye. I also lost all the NBC stuff I got out of chests since I wasn't playing at the time it was out. That's what upsets me the most since it's gone and I cannot get again. Not happy. Oh, and I'm sure I'm like in last place in the cloud event since I now have none! Ugh
> Soooooooo MAD! I lost all my lion king characters and stuff! I only have 3 characters and the watering hole.



I would definitely send in a trouble ticket!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

maxsmom said:


> Wow my game just sent back 2 levels and I lost everything! I was at a level 40, had welcomed Bullseye and he was at level 2 and had opened the new land. Now I haven't even welcomed Chief Bogo nor Bullseye. I also lost all the NBC stuff I got out of chests since I wasn't playing at the time it was out. That's what upsets me the most since it's gone and I cannot get again. Not happy. Oh, and I'm sure I'm like in last place in the cloud event since I now have none! Ugh
> Soooooooo MAD! I lost all my lion king characters and stuff! I only have 3 characters and the watering hole.


If you had the game connected to either Facebook or Google, it might be worth signing out and back in again to see if that restores you to the correct place. Good luck, hope you manage to sort it out.


----------



## HatboxGhoul

Okay so I have a question, the answer is probably in here somewhere in the 529 pages but I have gems to spend on characters I've been saving since the game started (I'm sitting just under 2000) what characters would be most beneficial to purchase for overall help in the game?


----------



## mmmears

Another timed event.


----------



## Wdw1015

Do we know when it starts?


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Wdw1015 said:


> Do we know when it starts?



All they said was "soon..."


----------



## chocolatte89

Wdw1015 said:


> Do we know when it starts?


we don't know exactly, although they said "soon."


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Characters:

Aladdin
Jasmine
Abu
Carpet - Premium
Genie
Iago - Premium
Jafar

Also, there are costumes. Ugh.

Also, something "similar" to the jeweled crabs. Looks like sand whirls. Have to collect tokens to clear them. Golden Scarab tapper quests.

More buildings and decorations and concessions and a parade float.

The Livestream cut off for me while they were talking about the float, so that's all I got. 

And apologies for not introducing myself. Been here since close to the beginning.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

4 more buildings, 2 concessions and parade float. No mention of land yet


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

chocolatte89 said:


> we don't know exactly, although they said "soon."


They usually start on a Thursday. So I'm guessing 24th August.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Alien help please....

I have been playing the game for a year, but do not spend any money to buy anything (trying to teach son that it is not necessary to spend money to enjoy this game)

I want to welcome the Alien, but need to create Elixir magic.  IIn Merlin's Conjuring Cauldron, I have put in all of the stuff I wanted to get rid of but still need about 10,000 elixirs (28 items*350=9800).

Here's what I tried but it was way too much work:  I took an area of the park and cleared it out, then I put rose bushes(smallest footprint for the price) all over that space at a cost of 125 magic each(I have over 10 million magic), then I picked them up and put them into the cauldron to convert to elixir, which netted me enough elixir magic for 1 item....

I cannot spend the time to do this 28 more times.

Anybody have a shortcut or other way to do this?

Thanks


----------



## Lady Libra

Seems like one of the new buildings is premium (the one with the purple tiger head)? I didn't see it shown in the event hub, anyway.


----------



## karmstr112

MickeySkywalker said:


> 4 more buildings, 2 concessions and parade float. No mention of land yet


Argh, my video feed keeps cutting out just as they start talking about the parade floats. Is there some sort of upgrade to the floats?


----------



## Cherry Limeade

karmstr112 said:


> Argh, my video feed keeps cutting out just as they start talking about the parade floats. Is there some sort of upgrade to the floats?



Mine did that, too!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Someone in the comments said we are getting Shere Khan from jungle book. I still can't see the rest of the "live"stream since it cutout


----------



## MickeySkywalker

karmstr112 said:


> Argh, my video feed keeps cutting out just as they start talking about the parade floats. Is there some sort of upgrade to the floats?


It sounded like he was going to say something new about the floats when it cutoff but that's the last I heard too


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Hi everyone! Pretty cool to find a message board online about the game! Just started it about a month ago, so I'm still fairly new. Hope to learn some tips and tricks and hear about your gameplay! Looking forward to the update with Aladdin! Bummer that the live stream cut out on facebook....But anyway I thought I would start off with this: Anyone go for the Toy Alien yet? I'm just not sure if it's worth using my magic when everything else costs magic in the game. So I think I'll just wait. haha


----------



## Cherry Limeade

They started a new stream.... will update.

New features:

The shop has a new "Bundles button" that will allow you to scroll through all bundles available to you, i.e. Rex + gems, etc.

Chest cards will be color-coded to item/reward rarity

Didn't catch anything about floats - did anyone else?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Cherry Limeade said:


> They started a new stream.... will update.
> 
> New features:
> 
> The shop has a new "Bundles button" that will allow you to scroll through all bundles available to you, i.e. Rex + gems, etc.
> 
> Chest cards will be color-coded to item/reward rarity
> 
> Didn't catch anything about floats - did anyone else?



I just watched the Part 2 of the stream and I didn't see or hear anything about floats either.....But the Bundle option in the menu will be nice. Then you know which ones are available if you are looking to purchase one.


----------



## 10CJ

HatboxGhoul said:


> Okay so I have a question, the answer is probably in here somewhere in the 529 pages but I have gems to spend on characters I've been saving since the game started (I'm sitting just under 2000) what characters would be most beneficial to purchase for overall help in the game?


I think some of this depends on where you are at in the game. At this point I would probably wait until the new event starts before I bought anyone else.


----------



## 10CJ

BigDogDaddy said:


> Alien help please....
> 
> I have been playing the game for a year, but do not spend any money to buy anything (trying to teach son that it is not necessary to spend money to enjoy this game)
> 
> I want to welcome the Alien, but need to create Elixir magic.  IIn Merlin's Conjuring Cauldron, I have put in all of the stuff I wanted to get rid of but still need about 10,000 elixirs (28 items*350=9800).
> 
> Here's what I tried but it was way too much work:  I took an area of the park and cleared it out, then I put rose bushes(smallest footprint for the price) all over that space at a cost of 125 magic each(I have over 10 million magic), then I picked them up and put them into the cauldron to convert to elixir, which netted me enough elixir magic for 1 item....
> 
> I cannot spend the time to do this 28 more times.
> 
> Anybody have a shortcut or other way to do this?
> 
> Thanks


I don't bother farming. I just sell what I get when n my chests. You may need to stop leveling characters for a bit.


----------



## Windwaker4444

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Hi everyone! Pretty cool to find a message board online about the game! Just started it about a month ago, so I'm still fairly new. Hope to learn some tips and tricks and hear about your gameplay! Looking forward to the update with Aladdin! Bummer that the live stream cut out on facebook....But anyway I thought I would start off with this: Anyone go for the Toy Alien yet? I'm just not sure if it's worth using my magic when everything else costs magic in the game. So I think I'll just wait. haha


Welcome!!!!The Alien is cute but he doesn't really do much other than collect his own tokens until you get him leveled up.  Then he will help with Bagheera.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thank you everyone for posting info on the livestream.  I couldn't watch it, so I'm getting all my intel from you.  Can't wait to get started!!!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

OK, I cannot figure out how to upload a profile picture...........someone? anyone? help? hahaha


----------



## karmstr112

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> OK, I cannot figure out how to upload a profile picture...........someone? anyone? help? hahaha


I just added a profile pic. Basically I just kept clicking on the blank icon space as it flipped screens until finally an option to upload a picture came up.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

karmstr112 said:


> I just added a profile pic. Basically I just kept clicking on the blank icon space as it flipped screens until finally an option to upload a picture came up.



So click the blank space where my profile picture should be? Or is this something different


----------



## Aces86

Ugh another timed event? And no rajah


----------



## karmstr112

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> So click the blank space where my profile picture should be? Or is this something different


Yes that's where I clicked. It took more clicks than a normal profile pic add.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

karmstr112 said:


> Yes that's where I clicked. It took more clicks than a normal profile pic add.



Ok, thanks for the help! I think I also have to have at least 10 posts before I can edit my avatar. So I will keep checking it out!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Aces86 said:


> Ugh another timed event? And no rajah


Yeah, I was hoping this would be permanent content too. Seems a bit much to have another big timed event (with another 7 characters etc.) so soon after Lion King.


----------



## Windwaker4444

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> OK, I cannot figure out how to upload a profile picture...........someone? anyone? help? hahaha


I had to have a certain number of posts before I could put in a pic.  can't remember how many but it was less than 20 I think.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

10CJ said:


> I don't bother farming. I just sell what I get when n my chests. You may need to stop leveling characters for a bit.



how would I achieve my goal if I stop leveling characters?  I still need the magic elixirs.

Is there another way to obtain magic elixirs without farming or purchasing?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just saw the livestream on You Tube.  I guess I'm one of the exceptions that likes timed events.  So...I'm excited.  Glad I just won 25 gems from the clouds.  Looks like I'm going to need them!!!


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone seen how many gems each premium character will cost? I didn't notice it in the stream but wasn't sure if anyone saw something elsewhere.


----------



## Aces86

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Yeah, I was hoping this would be permanent content too. Seems a bit much to have another big timed event (with another 7 characters etc.) so soon after Lion King.



I would guess its bc if they do a timed event they have a better chance of getting money out of people


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone seen how many gems each premium character will cost? I didn't notice it in the stream but wasn't sure if anyone saw something elsewhere.



I looked but didn't see it and I didn't hear them mention the actual amount, only that Carpet and Iago will be premium. I would expect their cost to be in the neighborhood of what we've seen in the past for timed events - between 280 and 400 gems each.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

It would be nice if it was permanent....especially since the land behind Thunder Mountain Railroad looks like it's from Aladdin. The Lion King event just changed the hot air balloon to the right the Castle to Pride Rock or something like that if I remember correctly.


----------



## 10CJ

BigDogDaddy said:


> how would I achieve my goal if I stop leveling characters?  I still need the magic elixirs.
> 
> Is there another way to obtain magic elixirs without farming or purchasing?


If you need character items then you will often get them from the chests. If you don't need anything you have a better chance of getting something you can trade/sell for elixirs.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

10CJ said:


> If you need character items then you will often get them from the chests. If you don't need anything you have a better chance of getting something you can trade/sell for elixirs.


thanks, just to clarify:

if I decide to keep Chief Bogo at level 7, any item I get from a chest can be traded/sold for elixirs?  I don't see where I can trade a police badge for magic elixir


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

BigDogDaddy said:


> thanks, just to clarify:
> 
> if I decide to keep Chief Bogo at level 7, any item I get from a chest can be traded/sold for elixirs?  I don't see where I can trade a police badge for magic elixir



I believe you can only trade/sell items that you can place in your park for elixir. Like benches, bushes, lamps, etc. Any item that would go towards leveling up a character just goes to them (if you have 2/10 pairs of Gloves for Mickey and you get a pair from a chest it goes straight to him --- Then he has 3/10 gloves)


----------



## bluekirty

BigDogDaddy said:


> thanks, just to clarify:
> 
> if I decide to keep Chief Bogo at level 7, any item I get from a chest can be traded/sold for elixirs?  I don't see where I can trade a police badge for magic elixir


If Bogo is ready to go to the next level, you won't get any more of his badges.  However, once you do level him up, he needs more badges to get to the next level, so you are more likely to get them from your chests rather than items that you could trade in for elixirs. Items used to level up a character is not able to be traded for an elixir


----------



## supernova

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> So click the blank space where my profile picture should be? Or is this something different


I believe you need 10 posts first.  Unless that's just to be able to upload a photo to a post on the threads.  Not sure about your avatar.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

supernova said:


> I believe you need 10 posts first.  Unless that's just to be able to upload a photo to a post on the threads.  Not sure about your avatar.


 
That's what I heard. Hopefully I find out here shortly! Thanks!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> So click the blank space where my profile picture should be? Or is this something different


You have to post 10 messages before being able to change your profile picture


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Ugh I love /hate timed events like they always have to do an event over the course of a holiday and during some events missing one or two days can make or break you in finishing the event. Like I'm a mom of two under the age of two it's hard enough to log on as often as I like to but it's always on a holiday when I want to spend time with my family so may only check it once a day


----------



## Wonderlands

Oh no. I'm moving soon so I'm going to be without internet so I don't have high hopes I'll finish this event.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I missed the live stream due to work, but thanks to all the comments on here I feel like I'm up to date!    I love Aladdin, so I'm super excited!  I wish it wasn't another timed event as I now feel like I need to level up my characters faster to get gems for those premium characters again!  I'm sort of disappointed that they would hold a live stream without having a launch date for the event yet.  That seems a bit premature to me, but oh well.  Hopefully the update is available for download a few days before the event starts like they did on the LK event.  This will be my second timed event, and I feel like I've barely progressed on the main storyline since finishing LK...  Oh well, the main storyline isn't going anywhere I guess.  Maybe I can get one more main storyline character before the event starts...  I feel like being so new put me at a slight disadvantage on the last event since I had fewer characters to help collect tokens.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Thanks for the info bluecruiser! I watched the livestream earlier, but it's nice to be able to read the recap you posted!!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I missed the live stream due to work, but thanks to all the comments on here I feel like I'm up to date!    I love Aladdin, so I'm super excited!  I wish it wasn't another timed event as I now feel like I need to level up my characters faster to get gems for those premium characters again!  I'm sort of disappointed that they would hold a live stream without having a launch date for the event yet.  That seems a bit premature to me, but oh well.  Hopefully the update is available for download a few days before the event starts like they did on the LK event.  This will be my second timed event, and I feel like I've barely progressed on the main storyline since finishing LK...  Oh well, the main storyline isn't going anywhere I guess.  Maybe I can get one more main storyline character before the event starts...  I feel like being so new put me at a slight disadvantage on the last event since I had fewer characters to help collect tokens.




That's similar to me as well! I started the game midway through the Lion King event and I barely got Nala before it ended (I really wanted Simba  haha) but yeah this time around I hope to be able to get through a good amount of the Aladdin event, as it will be my second one as well!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have about 30,000 Merlin elixir saved up as I haven't purchased anything from his store. I'm not worried about the alien for now as he seems fairly useless however I thinking it might be a good idea to purchase the Aladdin Ride. It might be useful to the Aladdin Event?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have about 30,000 Merlin elixir saved up as I haven't purchased anything from his store. I'm not worried about the alien for now as he seems fairly useless however I thinking it might be a good idea to purchase the Aladdin Ride. It might be useful to the Aladdin Event?



That is a good thought.. Surely those two rides would provide some sort of object or item to help the Aladdin characters level up....They each cost 7,500 elixir. The Magic Carpets of Aladdin (180 magic and 30 exp every 12hrs) and then The Magic Lamp Theater (140 magic and 27 exp every 6 hours)


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Question....how many of you sell all of your furniture and other items to Merlin's Shop for elixir? For some tasks when it says build two benches or two lamps, I will just buy them and then sell them straight to Merlin? Is there any advantage or plus to keeping those objects or is it ok to just get rid of them? (Granted you have to use magic at Merlin's shop in order to convert it to elixir)


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Question....how many of you sell all of your furniture and other items to Merlin's Shop for elixir? For some tasks when it says build two benches or two lamps, I will just buy them and then sell them straight to Merlin? Is there any advantage or plus to keeping those objects or is it ok to just get rid of them? (Granted you have to use magic at Merlin's shop in order to convert it to elixir)


I sell all my decorations, because they are only supposed to help with your happiness level and number of visitors and I have never dropped to low enough consistent happiness to feel like decorations did anything nor does it seem like number of visitors means literally anything. also at a certain point you wont have room for anything besides attractions haha


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I sell all my decorations, because they are only supposed to help with your happiness level and number of visitors and I have never dropped to low enough consistent happiness to feel like decorations did anything nor does it seem like number of visitors means literally anything. also at a certain point you wont have room for anything besides attractions haha



Good to know! And yeah sometimes I don't even have room for decorations so I sell them anyway. haha!


----------



## disneyjr77

Aw man, it figures it would be a 1. a timed event and 2. starting soon...We leave for vacay next week, and i won't be able to play as much.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

bluekirty said:


> If Bogo is ready to go to the next level, you won't get any more of his badges.  However, once you do level him up, he needs more badges to get to the next level, so you are more likely to get them from your chests rather than items that you could trade in for elixirs. Items used to level up a character is not able to be traded for an elixir



Thanks, I am going to try this


----------



## heatherwith3

Just got an update for iOS.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

There is a guy on the facebook page saying he got the update on his pc. I just checked and nothing


----------



## Pkltm

I have an update


----------



## Wdw1015

I got the update but the actual event hasn't started yet, right?


----------



## Aces86

Have an update


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

I have an update as well. Just started the download.


----------



## Aces86

I wonder if the event will start tomorrow then?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Aces86 said:


> I wonder if the event will start tomorrow then?



Possibly...I haven't noticed many changes. The load up screen switched from Lion King to Aladdin and the backs of the cards when I open chests did change. (Color is based on rarity of the card I believe)

Does anyone know what ranks the colors are? I had two light blue cards (Happiness and Magic) and then a Gold card (Character level up item for Pirates of the Caribbean)


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Also, the Bundles options is now available in the Shop Menu and the Aladdin characters were added to the the Character Book, but they say "Coming Soon"


----------



## pugprincess

Hi all. I have just started playing this game a few days ago, and came across this thread, which has been very helpful. I'm so excited I found the game just in time for Aladdin, my favourite!

Should I be hoarding silver/gold chests for during the event? Will they give out useful stuff for it? Sorry if this is a silly question, it's my first event so I'm not really sure what to expect...!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

pugprincess said:


> Hi all. I have just started playing this game a few days ago, and came across this thread, which has been very helpful. I'm so excited I found the game just in time for Aladdin, my favourite!
> 
> Should I be hoarding silver/gold chests for during the event? Will they give out useful stuff for it? Sorry if this is a silly question, it's my first event so I'm not really sure what to expect...!



Welcome!! I'm new to the thread here as well. That is a good question. I actually have only been opening Bronze chests and I'm saving two silver chests for that reason as well. I would hope that the chests would have a good chance of having items needed for the Aladdin characters after the event starts!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

I also just finished gathering all the items to unlock Sulley from Monsters Inc., but I'm going to wait until after the event to add him to the park. I need to save magic for Aladdin! haha


----------



## PrincessP

pugprincess said:


> Hi all. I have just started playing this game a few days ago, and came across this thread, which has been very helpful. I'm so excited I found the game just in time for Aladdin, my favourite!
> 
> Should I be hoarding silver/gold chests for during the event? Will they give out useful stuff for it? Sorry if this is a silly question, it's my first event so I'm not really sure what to expect...!



Just make sure you get past opening California screamin'. That is usually a prerequisite to playing a timed event. Welcome!


----------



## pugprincess

Thanks for the welcomes  I've unlocked California Screamin' (I've not long welcomed Sarge, now need to level him and Prince Charming up again) so hopefully I can participate fully. I've also being trying to save up some Magic but it's not going very well...!


----------



## rr333

No update here yet. Does it usually roll out by time zone or something? Or does it seem to be random?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

rr333 said:


> No update here yet. Does it usually roll out by time zone or something? Or does it seem to be random?



Not sure. I had the update this morning at 9 a.m. and I'm CST. I'm not sure when the actual event will start either.


----------



## Ottahelwa

I know it's been mentioned a bunch of times, but I just can't seem to find it in the threads... how do I go about re-opening the same gold chest? I'm playing on an iPhone.


----------



## Quellman

pugprincess said:


> Hi all. I have just started playing this game a few days ago, and came across this thread, which has been very helpful. I'm so excited I found the game just in time for Aladdin, my favourite!
> 
> Should I be hoarding silver/gold chests for during the event? Will they give out useful stuff for it? Sorry if this is a silly question, it's my first event so I'm not really sure what to expect...!


The silver chest should include some character tokens, and the broze chest should have some of the common tokens that each character needs, for example, toy story characters all need the common 'pixar ball' token.


----------



## Jason_V

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Not sure. I had the update this morning at 9 a.m. and I'm CST. I'm not sure when the actual event will start either.



I got mine this morning, too. The welcome screen changed, bundle screen changed, Aladdin characters added to the storybook and the chest cards changed color. That's what I've found so far. 

Since the update is out, I'm going to be expecting the event to start either tomorrow or next Thursday.


----------



## Pkltm

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> I also just finished gathering all the items to unlock Sulley from Monsters Inc., but I'm going to wait until after the event to add him to the park. I need to save magic for Aladdin! haha



The Aladdin event won't likely use magic, there is usually a special event currency.


----------



## mikegood2

Also got the update earlier this morning. I do like that they added the bundles button, even though they don't have any now, to the shop page. The shop page also looks cleaner with 9 buttons now, 3 rows and 3 columns. It's not like 8 buttons bothered me or anything, but the 9 buttons makes it cleaner and symmetrical.

The one change I do find annoying, and they have done this the last few updates, is the reordering of the characters tabs. Now we have to scroll all the way to the bottom to get to the Lion King characters. Luckily, I've got all those characters max leveled, except for Scar, who's at level 8 and I should be leveling up to 9 this evening.I do like the fact that they still put the newest character tabs, in this case Aladdin, at the very top though.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Hoping it's not tomorrow. I need more time to get all the needed character tokens so I can only collect Aladdin stuff.


----------



## rr333

rr333 said:


> No update here yet. Does it usually roll out by time zone or something? Or does it seem to be random?



I have the update now. Not sure when it arrived for me, but I had forgotten that last time I had to go into the app store updates area to get it. I'm on iOS.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Cherry Limeade said:


> Hoping it's not tomorrow. I need more time to get all the needed character tokens so I can only collect Aladdin stuff.


That's what I was thinking. I was hoping to get all my characters maxed out before the next event, oh well. Still have Scar-9, Alien-6 and Bagheera-1 to finish up.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Cherry Limeade said:


> Hoping it's not tomorrow. I need more time to get all the needed character tokens so I can only collect Aladdin stuff.



I would think if it was beginning tomorrow they would have said so in the livestream. Usually we have a heads up about the date. I'm thinking (and hoping) maybe next week. 

Also, for anyone who has had to put in a ticket to Gameloft, how long was it before you received your email with your ticket number. I placed a ticket two weeks ago, and then a second one a week ago and still don't even have a confirmation ticket number


----------



## Gorechick

Is there any rhyme or reason to when you get platinum chests?  I just got one a few days ago that gave me Zootopia racers and then I got another platinum chest today. Don't know what's in that one yet.


----------



## rr333

MickeySkywalker said:


> That's what I was thinking. I was hoping to get all my characters maxed out before the next event, oh well. Still have Scar-9, Alien-6 and Bagheera-1 to finish up.



I was trying to get a few of my level 9 characters up to 10 before it starts. Aurora has a couple hours left. Then I was going to level another one to 10... but now I'm afraid to because I don't know if I will need that character or the space in the castle to level up/welcome someone tomorrow morning. I can't think...Do we usually need to "welcome" the first character of an event in the castle/storybook?

Also, any thoughts on characters that should be level 10 (if possible) for events? I have about 10 characters that are sitting at level 9. Most others are at 6, 7, or 8 except for those I've acquired more recently.
I leveled up Aurora because I know she has a level 10 task with Phillip (also level 10) for Bagheera tokens. Other useful level 10 characters?


----------



## Maaike

No update yet here in the Netherlands... So I don't think the event will start tomorrow (Thursday) as it's already 9.40pm. We'll have to wait until next week!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

rr333 said:


> I was trying to get a few of my level 9 characters up to 10 before it starts. Aurora has a couple hours left. Then I was going to level another one to 10... but now I'm afraid to because I don't know if I will need that character or the space in the castle to level up/welcome someone tomorrow morning. I can't think...Do we usually need to "welcome" the first character of an event in the castle/storybook?
> 
> Also, any thoughts on characters that should be level 10 (if possible) for events? I have about 10 characters that are sitting at level 9. Most others are at 6, 7, or 8 except for those I've acquired more recently.
> I leveled up Aurora because I know she has a level 10 task with Phillip (also level 10) for Bagheera tokens. Other useful level 10 characters?


It seems like we usually have to earn items first before getting the 1st character so you should have a little time. Before now I have always had all my characters at 10 when a new event started so I have never run across the issue of needing to level up an old character to help get a new one. Sorry I cant help with that one.


----------



## Wdw1015

Gameloft just announced the event starts tomorrow and runs to Sept 10th


----------



## tgpez21

Mark your calendars! The Aladdin Event begins August 17th (15:00 GMT)!

All the info for the new update is included here:

Disney Magic Kingdoms Patch Notes - Update 13: Aladdin
16 MINUTES AGO · CUSTOM

Disney Magic Kingdoms Patch Notes – Update 13: Aladdin

It’s the update you’ve been wishing for! Aladdin is putting together a party for his pal, Genie. Unfortunately, Jafar has his own plans. Will you allow the villainous vizier to crash the celebration? Or will you help Aladdin throw the party of the millennium?

Update 13 also adds enhancements that will help you better see the rarity of the rewards you earn; bundles will now be available in the Shop menu making them easier to find; and, a number of balancing changes have been included to ensure that Disney Magic Kingdoms is as fun as ever!

Mark your calendars! The Aladdin Event begins August 17th (15:00 GMT)!

*Assets*
7 New Characters

Aladdin
Carpet
Abu
Jasmine
Genie
Iago
Jafar
*2 Costumes*

Aladdin – Prince Ali Costume
Jasmine – Purple Dress Costume
*12 New Buildings*
Attractions

Cave of Wonders
Genie’s Lamp Show
Streets of Agrabah
The Lotus Fountain
Concessions

The Lamp Stand
Abu Balloon Stand
Popcorn Cart
Cotton Candy Cart
Decorations

Royal Elephant Throne
Snake-in-a-Basket
Stack of Animals
Golden Lamp Trophy
New Parade Float

Aladdin Float
*Aladdin Mega Event*

A new time-limited event featuring characters from Disney’s Aladdin from August 17th to September 10th
Welcome Aladdin, Jasmine, and other beloved characters in this exclusive event!
Unlock new attractions, concessions, and decorations inspired by Aladdin!
Also, check out the Parade Tent for a new Aladdin parade float!
Time Limited Event
40+ New Quests
Tappers

Golden Scarab Tapper
Sand Whirls Tapper





Bundles

Carpet + Abu Balloon Stand Bundle
Aladdin Float
Iago + Cave of Wonders Bundle
*Features*
Reward Rarity in Chests
Color of the back of the cards will now be linked to the card’s rarity.




Common





Uncommon





Rare





Epic





Legendary






















Bundles in Shop

All available bundles will now appear in the ‘Shop’










*Update 13 Change Log*
*Balancing*
Enchanted Chests

Aladdin Tokens have been added to chests.
Bronze Chests

Lowered the droprate of the 2 Happiness reward
Removed Dash Trophy from the possible drops
Silver Chests

Removed the 5 Happiness from the possible drops
Lowered the droprate of the 3 Happiness
Removed Lumiere Matches and Lumiere Ears Hat from the possible drops
Removed Belle Gloves and Belle Ears Hat from the possible drops
Gold Chests

Removed the 3 Happiness from the possible drops
Lowered the droprate of 20 Happiness
Removed Elsa Crown and Elsa Ears Hat from the possible drops
Platinum Chests

Increased the droprate of the 5 Happiness reward
*Activities*
Belle & Gaston - Woo Belle

Duration increased from 6 hours to 12 hours
Magic Reward increased from 210 to 370
XP Reward increased from 20 to 37
Jafar Staff added to the possible drops
Jafar Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Cogsworth & Lumiere - Debate on Fun

Jasmine Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Nala - Seeking Advice

Genie Bracers added to the possible drops
Sulley - Feeling Starved

Aurora Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse - Play Trumpet

Violet Headband removed from the possible drops
Aladdin Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Jessie - Hoedown at Al's Toy Barn

Aurora Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Jasmine Headband added to the possible drops
Jessie - Rustle Some Grub

Beast Cravat removed from the possible drops
Aladdin Sword added to the possible drops
Anna - Investigate Trolls

Abu Ears Hat added to the possible drops


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

So is it best to try and have as many of my characters ready to level up as possible? That way whatever tasks/objectives I do during the Aladdin event will have more a chance to drop Aladdin items?

(Ex. If i have all of the Toy Story Characters ready to level up, after they complete a quest, they would only be able to drop an Aladdin item rather than the chance of an Aladdin item or a Toy Story item being dropped, etc.?)


----------



## B&tBlove88

I don't mind events, but it hasn't even been 3 weeks since the last event ended.


----------



## Catnita

Tomorrow?? Ive barely recovered from the Lion King event. And here I thought I'd be able to level some characters and build up my magic and gems before it started...why must they tease me with Aladdin characters!?!?


----------



## mrzrich

Ok is it just me or did Bullseye's hat change with the update?  I don't remember the big eyes.


----------



## nicki401

I'm going to be at the real magic kingdom for 1 week of the event, LOL.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Seriously, tomorrow?!  Ugh... So much for my hopes of getting more main storyline finished...  I now have several characters that aren't ready to level up because I'd been leveling up characters all over the place since LK event ended.  Hopefully most of the tokens I need for current characters won't compete with those needed at the beginning of the event.  Fortunately, I did manage to scrape up 179 gems since LK ended, and I still have my 2 freebies from the videos tonight, so I will be able to get Carpet right away!    Time to go make a spreadsheet again to figure out how I'm going to scrounge up enough gems before Sept 10th to get Iago....  *sigh*


----------



## Araminta18

mrzrich said:


> Ok is it just me or did Bullseye's hat change with the update?  I don't remember the big eyes.



Yep, I think it did.  Looked different to me.

Also, can anyone confirm--doesn't look like you need any of the Jungle Book characters for the Aladdin event?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Pkltm said:


> The Aladdin event won't likely use magic, there is usually a special event currency.



Oh my goodness! Duh! I completely forgot about that haha! That makes me feel a little better then. Haha


----------



## LeiaSOS13

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> So is it best to try and have as many of my characters ready to level up as possible? That way whatever tasks/objectives I do during the Aladdin event will have more a chance to drop Aladdin items?
> 
> (Ex. If i have all of the Toy Story Characters ready to level up, after they complete a quest, they would only be able to drop an Aladdin item rather than the chance of an Aladdin item or a Toy Story item being dropped, etc.?)


Yes!  This will be my second event, but I did this during a good chunk of the last event, and it definitely helped ensure those chests gave me useful items for the event more often.  It also meant that character tasks weren't competing for which item to drop, though I didn't run into this as often.  I did still level up characters - I desperately wanted the gems to get the premium characters from the event - but I was very careful about who I leveled up and when.  I had a running list of what characters had tokens in which chests, and on which character tasks.  So if I needed bronze chests for event tokens, but there were no event tokens in silver yet, then characters with tokens in silver chests but not bronze could be leveled up without impacting my chest drops for the event.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Yes!  This will be my second event, but I did this during a good chunk of the last event, and it definitely helped ensure those chests gave me useful items for the event more often.  It also meant that character tasks weren't competing for which item to drop, though I didn't run into this as often.  I did still level up characters - I desperately wanted the gems to get the premium characters from the event - but I was very careful about who I leveled up and when.  I had a running list of what characters had tokens in which chests, and on which character tasks.  So if I needed bronze chests for event tokens, but there were no event tokens in silver yet, then characters with tokens in silver chests but not bronze could be leveled up without impacting my chest drops for the event.



Ahhhh...I see. This definitely helps! I will try to keep an eye on my characters then and hopefully get the few I have left ready to level up before tomorrow! Thanks for the Info!


----------



## Cherry Limeade

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Seriously, tomorrow?!  Ugh... So much for my hopes of getting more main storyline finished...  I now have several characters that aren't ready to level up because I'd been leveling up characters all over the place since LK event ended.  Hopefully most of the tokens I need for current characters won't compete with those needed at the beginning of the event.  Fortunately, I did manage to scrape up 179 gems since LK ended, and I still have my 2 freebies from the videos tonight, so I will be able to get Carpet right away!    Time to go make a spreadsheet again to figure out how I'm going to scrounge up enough gems before Sept 10th to get Iago....  *sigh*



Same! I really thought the next event would be around Halloween and started leveling everyone up again. Gah!!


----------



## emilyhuff

nicki401 said:


> I'm going to be at the real magic kingdom for 1 week of the event, LOL.



LOL me too! We should get gems for that!


----------



## mikegood2

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Yes!  This will be my second event, but I did this during a good chunk of the last event, and it definitely helped ensure those chests gave me useful items for the event more often.  It also meant that character tasks weren't competing for which item to drop, though I didn't run into this as often.  I did still level up characters - I desperately wanted the gems to get the premium characters from the event - but I was very careful about who I leveled up and when.  I had a running list of what characters had tokens in which chests, and on which character tasks.  So if I needed bronze chests for event tokens, but there were no event tokens in silver yet, then characters with tokens in silver chests but not bronze could be leveled up without impacting my chest drops for the event.





RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Ahhhh...I see. This definitely helps! I will try to keep an eye on my characters then and hopefully get the few I have left ready to level up before tomorrow! Thanks for the Info!



@LeiaSOS13 is exactly right, it definitely helps with drop rates, so having non max leveled characters ready to level, is always a good idea. It's always good to wait until an event starts to find out which which character require what or collect what. While having collectible items show for characters is great, one problem with having a character ready to level is the game does not show. So checking out the Disney magic kingdom wiki is a good idea. Also, like she said, don't hesitate to level up non-event characters, but be careful whom you level and when. If you are almost ready to welcome, or level up an Aladdin character, you don't want to be leveling another character for 12, 16 or 24 hours.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

mikegood2 said:


> @LeiaSOS13 is exactly right, it definitely helps with drop rates, so having non max leveled characters ready to level, is always a good idea. It's always good to wait until an event starts to find out which which character require what or collect what. While having collectible items show for characters is great, one problem with having a character ready to level is the game does not show. So checking out the Disney magic kingdom wiki is a good idea. Also, like she said, don't hesitate to level up non-event characters, but be careful whom you level and when. If you are almost ready to welcome, or level up an Aladdin character, you don't want to be leveling another character for 12, 16 or 24 hours.


Agreed!  I found it easier to get those longer level ups done the further I got into the event, because it would sometimes take me 2-4 days to gather the needed tokens for the next event character anyway.  So plenty of time to level folks up.  The wiki is great, but don't believe it 100%, I ran into some errors where it didn't mention tokens being in chests, and I found out the hard way after leveling up a character.  I wish I kept those notes from the LK event, but I tossed them thinking I'd have those characters maxed out by the next event.... Oh well.

On the plus side, I did a review of my current status and discovered I only have 4 characters not yet ready to level up, so not as bad as I feared.  And I should get 50 gems from the 2per day freebie videos, and 72 gems from the daily rewards during the event (I hit the magical 90 days during the event that gives 40 gems).  So I only have about 130 gems to figure out how to collect before Sept 10th to get Iago, which I think should be tough, but hopefully doable.  Since I'm probably guaranteed 50 from event character leveling up and finishing that first collection of characters, which gives 20.


----------



## nicki401

emilyhuff said:


> LOL me too! We should get gems for that!




Are you staying at the poly(i see it in your pic)? I am! My 1st stay there but now I will have stayed at all 3 monorail hotels


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Agreed!  I found it easier to get those longer level ups done the further I got into the event, because it would sometimes take me 2-4 days to gather the needed tokens for the next event character anyway.  So plenty of time to level folks up.  The wiki is great, but don't believe it 100%, I ran into some errors where it didn't mention tokens being in chests, and I found out the hard way after leveling up a character.  I wish I kept those notes from the LK event, but I tossed them thinking I'd have those characters maxed out by the next event.... Oh well.
> 
> On the plus side, I did a review of my current status and discovered I only have 4 characters not yet ready to level up, so not as bad as I feared.  And I should get 50 gems from the 2per day freebie videos, and 72 gems from the daily rewards during the event (I hit the magical 90 days during the event that gives 40 gems).  So I only have about 130 gems to figure out how to collect before Sept 10th to get Iago, which I think should be tough, but hopefully doable.  Since I'm probably guaranteed 50 from event character leveling up and finishing that first collection of characters, which gives 20.



Great tips @mikegood2 !! And I only have five characters not ready to level up, but thankfully the items I need for them are only 60min and 2 hour quests. So I can hopefully get them all before tomorrow. And also I see what you mean by later in the event being able to level up a non-event character. 

As for the wiki, I didn't see anything on there yet for the Aladdin event? I'm guessing it will be on there soon!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Also here's a thought that I would like some opinions on! I have a $10 iTunes gift card on my account that is just sitting there (I use Spotify for music haha) so I figured I would use it to buy a bundle for the game! 

Is there any preference on which bundle I should buy? I mean of course the characters are cool to choose from, but I figure I should just get the bundle that has the most gems for this upcoming event (so I can possibly get Carpet or Iago) 

Any thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Also here's a thought that I would like some opinions on! I have a $10 iTunes gift card on my account that is just sitting there (I use Spotify for music haha) so I figured I would use it to buy a bundle for the game!
> 
> Is there any preference on which bundle I should buy? I mean of course the characters are cool to choose from, but I figure I should just get the bundle that has the most gems for this upcoming event (so I can possibly get Carpet or Iago)
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks!!


I would hold off until the event starts.  Usually they have a bundle available for each of the premium characters.  I personally don't spend real $, but if I was going to, that's probably where I would spend it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Also here's a thought that I would like some opinions on! I have a $10 iTunes gift card on my account that is just sitting there (I use Spotify for music haha) so I figured I would use it to buy a bundle for the game!
> 
> Is there any preference on which bundle I should buy? I mean of course the characters are cool to choose from, but I figure I should just get the bundle that has the most gems for this upcoming event (so I can possibly get Carpet or Iago)
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks!!


I have used iTunes gift cards to buy the shop/character bundles during the events. It honestly depends on the event, but for Aladdin, I will definitely buy the bundle.

It will depend on you on which bundle to buy. Some I find worth it and others I do not. It also depends on how many gems I have available during the event.

I wouldn't purchase any of the bundles that they offer when an event is not going on. Those I don't find worth it.

Btw...Rockchalk!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have used iTunes gift cards to buy the shop/character bundles during the events. It honestly depends on the event, but for Aladdin, I will definitely buy the bundle.
> 
> It will depend on you on which bundle to buy. Some I find worth it and others I do not. It also depends on how many gems I have available during the event.
> 
> I wouldn't purchase any of the bundles that they offer when an event is not going on. Those I don't find worth it.
> 
> Btw...Rockchalk!



Ok sounds good! I couldn't remember what the Lion King bundle was, so I wasn't sure if they had any. And yeah, I don't ever use real money, but since I happen to have this iTunes card, I might as well. And yeah!!! RockChalk Jayhawk!! Haha


----------



## mmmears

B&tBlove88 said:


> I don't mind events, but it hasn't even been 3 weeks since the last event ended.





Catnita said:


> Tomorrow?? Ive barely recovered from the Lion King event. And here I thought I'd be able to level some characters and build up my magic and gems before it started...why must they tease me with Aladdin characters!?!?



Totally agree.  I have 6 characters that need items (not even close to leveling them up at this point).  Ugh.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wow...step away from the forum for one day and wham...everything happens.  I'm in Texas and still do not have an update.  Not surprising though.  I didn't receive the LK update until the day it began.  So for those of you who do not have the update yet, don't worry.  You aren't missing it.  Just keep checking the playstore.  A lot of new people in the forum for this update.  Can't wait to play with you!!!  Looking at the character drops.  It seems that quite a few of the tokens are going to be challenging.  Get plenty of sleep tonight...it may be awhile before we get a full night sleep again!!  And for the 2 of you going to WDW....wish I was you!!!! Have fun at the Polynesian.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Is there any preference on which bundle I should buy? I mean of course the characters are cool to choose from, but I figure I should just get the bundle that has the most gems for this upcoming event (so I can possibly get Carpet or Iago)
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks!!



I would honestly wait until the event starts. There will be at two bundles during the event with characters and usually another with gems and event currency.


----------



## Disneyfan101413

nicki401 said:


> I'm going to be at the real magic kingdom for 1 week of the event, LOL.


I am at WDW until Saturday! I will be at Blizzard Beach when the event opens later lol


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow...step away from the forum for one day and wham...everything happens.  I'm in Texas and still do not have an update.  Not surprising though.  I didn't receive the LK update until the day it began.  So for those of you who do not have the update yet, don't worry.  You aren't missing it.  Just keep checking the playstore.  A lot of new people in the forum for this update.  Can't wait to play with you!!!  Looking at the character drops.  It seems that quite a few of the tokens are going to be challenging.  Get plenty of sleep tonight...it may be awhile before we get a full night sleep again!!  And for the 2 of you going to WDW....wish I was you!!!! Have fun at the Polynesian.


Same here.  With Lion King over, I haven't bothered reading the forums as often as I had been.  Just read now that I should have an update... and sure enough it was there.  Can't believe they're starting up so soon.


----------



## Aces86

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Ok sounds good! I couldn't remember what the Lion King bundle was, so I wasn't sure if they had any. And yeah, I don't ever use real money, but since I happen to have this iTunes card, I might as well. And yeah!!! RockChalk Jayhawk!! Haha



I agree wait til the event to purchase a bundle. I bought rafiki bundle last event and he was worth it, he helped a lot. I'm sure I will end up buying one this time too.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Feeling a little event fatigue.  A month long event now. . .and a holiday looms.  I thought I'd have a little more time to not care about this.


----------



## lmmatooki

I was thinking when they mentioned an update was coming that it wasn't going to be here for at least a month or so and I definitely didn't think it would be an event because we just had one. I am not as prepared for this event today as I was for the previous event. I only have one gold chest saved and a lot my leftover characters that still need leveling up do not have all their tokens so that will impact my drop rate for the event characters. I really don't understand why they sprung this on us. Even with the livestream I thought we had at least a week because they wouldn't tell us when the event would start...it was really dumb that they couldn't tell us the start day 2 days before it was starting...But I guess I should expect this from them by now lol


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Totally agree.  I have 6 characters that need items (not even close to leveling them up at this point).  Ugh.


Right there with you. I was finally getting caught up after having the busiest past few months by leveling up event characters and new character additions.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

tgpez21 said:


> Mark your calendars! The Aladdin Event begins August 17th (15:00 GMT)!
> 
> All the info for the new update is included here:
> 
> Disney Magic Kingdoms Patch Notes - Update 13: Aladdin
> 16 MINUTES AGO · CUSTOM
> 
> Disney Magic Kingdoms Patch Notes – Update 13: Aladdin
> 
> It’s the update you’ve been wishing for! Aladdin is putting together a party for his pal, Genie. Unfortunately, Jafar has his own plans. Will you allow the villainous vizier to crash the celebration? Or will you help Aladdin throw the party of the millennium?
> 
> Update 13 also adds enhancements that will help you better see the rarity of the rewards you earn; bundles will now be available in the Shop menu making them easier to find; and, a number of balancing changes have been included to ensure that Disney Magic Kingdoms is as fun as ever!
> 
> Mark your calendars! The Aladdin Event begins August 17th (15:00 GMT)!
> 
> *Assets*
> 7 New Characters
> 
> Aladdin
> Carpet
> Abu
> Jasmine
> Genie
> Iago
> Jafar
> *2 Costumes*
> 
> Aladdin – Prince Ali Costume
> Jasmine – Purple Dress Costume
> *12 New Buildings*
> Attractions
> 
> Cave of Wonders
> Genie’s Lamp Show
> Streets of Agrabah
> The Lotus Fountain
> Concessions
> 
> The Lamp Stand
> Abu Balloon Stand
> Popcorn Cart
> Cotton Candy Cart
> Decorations
> 
> Royal Elephant Throne
> Snake-in-a-Basket
> Stack of Animals
> Golden Lamp Trophy
> New Parade Float
> 
> Aladdin Float
> *Aladdin Mega Event*
> 
> A new time-limited event featuring characters from Disney’s Aladdin from August 17th to September 10th
> Welcome Aladdin, Jasmine, and other beloved characters in this exclusive event!
> Unlock new attractions, concessions, and decorations inspired by Aladdin!
> Also, check out the Parade Tent for a new Aladdin parade float!
> Time Limited Event
> 40+ New Quests
> Tappers
> 
> Golden Scarab Tapper
> Sand Whirls Tapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bundles
> 
> Carpet + Abu Balloon Stand Bundle
> Aladdin Float
> Iago + Cave of Wonders Bundle
> *Features*
> Reward Rarity in Chests
> Color of the back of the cards will now be linked to the card’s rarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncommon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bundles in Shop
> 
> All available bundles will now appear in the ‘Shop’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update 13 Change Log*
> *Balancing*
> Enchanted Chests
> 
> Aladdin Tokens have been added to chests.
> Bronze Chests
> 
> Lowered the droprate of the 2 Happiness reward
> Removed Dash Trophy from the possible drops
> Silver Chests
> 
> Removed the 5 Happiness from the possible drops
> Lowered the droprate of the 3 Happiness
> Removed Lumiere Matches and Lumiere Ears Hat from the possible drops
> Removed Belle Gloves and Belle Ears Hat from the possible drops
> Gold Chests
> 
> Removed the 3 Happiness from the possible drops
> Lowered the droprate of 20 Happiness
> Removed Elsa Crown and Elsa Ears Hat from the possible drops
> Platinum Chests
> 
> Increased the droprate of the 5 Happiness reward
> *Activities*
> Belle & Gaston - Woo Belle
> 
> Duration increased from 6 hours to 12 hours
> Magic Reward increased from 210 to 370
> XP Reward increased from 20 to 37
> Jafar Staff added to the possible drops
> Jafar Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> Cogsworth & Lumiere - Debate on Fun
> 
> Jasmine Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> Nala - Seeking Advice
> 
> Genie Bracers added to the possible drops
> Sulley - Feeling Starved
> 
> Aurora Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> Mickey Mouse - Play Trumpet
> 
> Violet Headband removed from the possible drops
> Aladdin Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> Jessie - Hoedown at Al's Toy Barn
> 
> Aurora Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
> Jasmine Headband added to the possible drops
> Jessie - Rustle Some Grub
> 
> Beast Cravat removed from the possible drops
> Aladdin Sword added to the possible drops
> Anna - Investigate Trolls
> 
> Abu Ears Hat added to the possible drops


Crap!! I just saw this and after looking up the time conversion it starts in about 30 minutes!! 2 hours ago I sent most of my characters on 8-12 hour tasks!!


----------



## hopemax

Yeah, this is not cool.  I am visiting my Dad until Sept 6.  I did bring my laptop with me, so I have both games.  But he lives in the Orlando area, and next week a friend is visiting and we are doing WDW, so we will be gone from probably 7:30AM-9PM.  Leaving not a lot of time to complete tasks and earn tokens in my Windows game.  I'm a little worried about earning enough event currency to build the event attractions, let alone for gem conversion at the end of the event.

Thankfully, I did not buy a premium character after Lion King finished.  So I have plenty of gems for the event premium characters.


----------



## Jason_V

Every event in the game has been at a vacation/heavy work/holiday time for me. And guess what? I'm done pretty well the entire time.

When Lion King was going on, I was spending a week in Anaheim. I managed to get through the entire event and only need to add Rafiki at some point down the road. Nightmare Before Christmas hit around a major work deadline for me last year. I was spending 60 hours a week at work (late nights and weekends). I managed to finish that event and get all the characters.

This is a free game. It shouldn't cause this much stress and anger and frustration. If it does, maybe it's time to step away from it. (I had to do that with Words with Friends...)


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So event just started and since Mickey was busy I at least had enough gems to buy carpet. So what to do for the next three hours until Mickey finishes his task...


----------



## hopemax

There are some 4 hour and longer tasks for various characters. You could send people off on those to collect Aladdin tokens and event currency. Then when Mickey is ready he has a 60 second task which starts things. Just make sure Mickey does that task before clicking on anyone you pre-sent. I am on my phone so I can't make the list, but maybe someone else can.


----------



## Pheran

I mildly screwed up by sending Mickey on that first 2-hour quest after the 60-second one, not realizing that he's the only one who can get a dust pan for the whirlwinds until you get Aladdin.  Oh well.

EDIT: Correction, Carpet can also get it.  I had forgotten to get him until now.


----------



## rr333

Whoa! Anybody else have floats that are offering every token available, even if you don't need them???

(Except for Aladdin!! lol)


----------



## rr333

rr333 said:


> Whoa! Anybody else have floats that are offering every token available, even if you don't need them???
> 
> (Except for Aladdin!! lol)



Annnnddddd...... I just noticed they are all in the chests too! :-(


----------



## rr333

Anyone notice yet if the 2 previous Aladdin themed attractions are useful? Sultan coins? Anything?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

rr333 said:


> Anyone notice yet if the 2 previous Aladdin themed attractions are useful? Sultan coins? Anything?



The Magic Carpets doesn't offer any event currency.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I purchased the two event bundles so welcomed the Magic Carpet. Sent Mickey on his 60 second quest and then his two hour quest and working on welcoming Aladdin but I have to sleep soon (it's 2am here and I waited especially to start the event)


----------



## rr333

rr333 said:


> Annnnddddd...... I just noticed they are all in the chests too! :-(



Nevermind, looks like it's fixed.


----------



## lmmatooki

rr333 said:


> Anyone notice yet if the 2 previous Aladdin themed attractions are useful? Sultan coins? Anything?


That would have been nice but they do not, unfortunately.


----------



## emilyhuff

its only 62 gems to welcome Aladdin without collecting his items - not that I did that but I'm just saying that's rather cheap IMO


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

It's hard to plan what I should send Mickey to do. I'm having him and Carpet currently get dustpans so I can at least start on Aladdin...


----------



## mikegood2

Anyone else experience any bugs at the start of the event?

I started playing 10 minutes after it started, Aladdin and the Carpet said they wouldn't be available for 5 1/2 hours and the chests I activated before bed and should have been ready also had the same amount of time left. I also went thru and sent out all the characters that collected event currency but none of the characters were able to collect Event items.

I restarted the app, about 15 minutes into the Event and everything was OK. Aladdin and the carpets available, chests ready, items collectable, etc. The upside is that after the restart all the characters I sent out on jobs to collect event currency, so I'm already have over 1,000 event coins collected


----------



## rr333

lmmatooki said:


> That would have been nice but they do not, unfortunately.



Thanks! Now I won't worry about trying to get them!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else experience any bugs at the start of the event?
> 
> I started playing 10 minutes after it started, Aladdin and the Carpet said they wouldn't be available for 5 1/2 hours and the chests I activated before bed and should have been ready also had the same amount of time left. I also went thru and sent out all the characters that collected event currency but none of the characters were able to collect Event items.
> 
> I restarted the app, about 15 minutes into the Event and everything was OK. Aladdin and the carpets available, chests ready, items collectable, etc. The upside is that after the restart all the characters I sent out on jobs to collect event currency, so I'm already have over 1,000 event coins collected



Nice!! Not a bad game bug to have I guess haha! I haven't had any bugs yet though on my end. Hopefully it stays that way for everyone throughout the event!


----------



## Windwaker4444

No bugs on my end.  Actually, my game hasn't crashed since the update.  But I don't want to jinx it!!  Used gems and bought Carpet and the parade float.  Mickey is off doing a 2hr thing. Changed Goofy into his Skeleton outfit so he can do all quests.  And working on getting Aladdin.  So far so good....


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I went to the bottom of Mickey, Minnie, and Goofy's tasks. They have some tasks in purple (event tasks) that you need their Halloween costumes for. Don't know about Donald and Daisy yet. They are in the middle of tasks. Just an FYI.


----------



## SunDial

My game will freeze sometimes for about 10 seconds.

About 10 more minutes and Aladdin will be welcomed


----------



## SunDial

Aladdin's first task is 60 minutes.  Consider gifts for Genie.

He also only needs 1 lamp, 1 sword, 1 hat to go to Level 2.


----------



## LeCras

Welcoming Aladdin now. The sand whirls feel quite painful at the moment, there are so few characters to gather the stuff for them. Not long 'til Abu joins the gang though.


----------



## mikegood2

LeCras said:


> Welcoming Aladdin now. The sand whirls feel quite painful at the moment, there are so few characters to gather the stuff for them. Not long 'til Abu joins the gang though.


 
Congrats on welcoming Aladdin, I should be welcoming mine in about a half hour.

Agree about the sand Whirls, crabs or whatever used in previous event. I always find that part of events the most annoying and tedious. I'd rather they get rid of them all together and make the lantern a 2 or 4 hour job or a 1 hour job that requires more. The fact that you have to devote so many characters just to collect the items needed for the sand whirls, take away much of the events enjoyment for me. They are not a challenge they are a task or a chore.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

I agree. The crystal crabs were a pain and the sand whirls are just as bad haha. I just need one more broom so I can get a lamp, then I can start welcoming Aladdin. And thank goodness for Carpet being able to get some items as well. Only Jessie, Mickey, and Goofy can get items for the sand whirls for me at the moment.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I don't mind the sand swirls or the ones that take an hour, and then 10 seconds to turn into the token.  I'm just setting and forgetting a character for an hour.  I found the snowgies from the Frozen event, where it was 6 minutes to get bags and string waaaay more annoying.


----------



## bluekirty

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats on welcoming Aladdin, I should be welcoming mine in about a half hour.
> 
> Agree about the sand Whirls, crabs or whatever used in previous event. I always find that part of events the most annoying and tedious. I'd rather they get rid of them all together and make the lantern a 2 or 4 hour job or a 1 hour job that requires more. The fact that you have to devote so many characters just to collect the items needed for the sand whirls, take away much of the events enjoyment for me. They are not a challenge they are a task or a chore.


True, but they are much easier to deal with than the snowgies.  Those almost did me in for the game, but the 'improvements' that they made for the other events have been a lot better.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

After Aladdin and Carpet are both at level 2 and after unlocking Streets of Agrabah, Aladdin has a 4 hour quest "Go to the Streets of Agrabah" and then Jessie and Woody each have individual tasks that are 6 and 4 hours long.


----------



## hhhisthegame

I understand they do it for new players, but its SO frustrating how the sand whirls can only use the starting characters, and those are the same characters that need to get tokens for the aladdin characters! Like I have what feels like 100 characters and mickey and goofy are like the only ones who can get Aladdin tokens AND get sand whirl tokens.


----------



## mikegood2

hhhisthegame said:


> I understand they do it for new players, but its SO frustrating how the sand whirls can only use the starting characters, and those are the same characters that need to get tokens for the aladdin characters! Like I have what feels like 100 characters and mickey and goofy are like the only ones who can get Aladdin tokens AND get sand whirl tokens.



Exactly, you stated it better than I did! The sand whirls mechanism is fine, but using all the starting/same characters is the issue. It's frustrating having to send those characters out to collect items for the sand whirls when you could be sending them on jobs for other needed items. Give a few, *of the many*, non-event characters the broom and dust pan items. That's much better use than having to send all of those characters out on 6, 8 or 12 hour jobs, just to make it easier to collect event items and currency.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

hhhisthegame said:


> I understand they do it for new players, but its SO frustrating how the sand whirls can only use the starting characters, and those are the same characters that need to get tokens for the aladdin characters! Like I have what feels like 100 characters and mickey and goofy are like the only ones who can get Aladdin tokens AND get sand whirl tokens.



This post is SO true!!! haha


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Also, I have a quick question! I got most of my characters at the level up stage before this event which has helped me out a ton, however, since most of (if not all) of the Aladdin quests/events will use the Aladdin currency, should I go ahead and unlock Sulley? I have more than enough magic to do so and he is just waiting for me to start his 8hr unlock. I know that most characters have at least one or two tasks they can do to get currency for the Aladdin event so that's why I'm wondering if I should just unlock Sulley now. (Plus it will keep my Main Story moving along as well) Thanks for the help!


----------



## Araminta18

Seriously, do none of the buildings drop event currency?


----------



## heatherwith3

Araminta18 said:


> Seriously, do none of the buildings drop event currency?



I don't think so.


----------



## Mayi

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Also, I have a quick question! I got most of my characters at the level up stage before this event which has helped me out a ton, however, since most of (if not all) of the Aladdin quests/events will use the Aladdin currency, should I go ahead and unlock Sulley? I have more than enough magic to do so and he is just waiting for me to start his 8hr unlock. I know that most characters have at least one or two tasks they can do to get currency for the Aladdin event so that's why I'm wondering if I should just unlock Sulley now. (Plus it will keep my Main Story moving along as well) Thanks for the help!


I think you actually should welcome him, just make sure you won't get the tokens for a character in the time you are welcoming him, bc then you'll have to wait or spend gems on freeing your character book.


----------



## Mayi

Is it just me or there are less characters/tasks to get event currency than with Circle of Life?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

My biggest frustration so far: Carpet's tokens.  His ears can only be gathered via Aladdin and silver chests.  His tassels are only gathered by a 4hr joint task with Goofy & Mickey - two of the few that can work on brooms and dust pans for the sand whirls, or by a bronze chest.  I feel like this is a repeat of the frustration with Zazu's ears - seemed like Timon and Pumbaa were the only ones that could gather those early on and they were always headed off on mandatory quests.  But I think their tasks for his ears were separate, not joint, and no where near 4 hrs!  And nobody new is going to help with Carpet's tassels until Jasmine!  He's helpful sure, but he shouldn't be so impossible to level up!


----------



## Tikikeiki

LeiaSOS13 said:


> My biggest frustration so far: Carpet's tokens.  His ears can only be gathered via Aladdin and silver chests.  His tassels are only gathered by a 4hr joint task with Goofy & Mickey - two of the few that can work on brooms and dust pans for the sand whirls, or by a bronze chest.  I feel like this is a repeat of the frustration with Zazu's ears - seemed like Timon and Pumbaa were the only ones that could gather those early on and they were always headed off on mandatory quests.  But I think their tasks for his ears were separate, not joint, and no where near 4 hrs!  And nobody new is going to help with Carpet's tassels until Jasmine!  He's helpful sure, but he shouldn't be so impossible to level up!



My biggest frustration so far is that I still don't have the update and I can't play!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Tikikeiki said:


> My biggest frustration so far is that I still don't have the update and I can't play!


:-O  Oh no!  That's super frustrating!  I hope you get the update soon!  I could see my update on the app store before the game told me it was there, but I had to wait to get home to update since it required WiFi and wouldn't update via my data plan due to the size of the update.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Also, I have a quick question! I got most of my characters at the level up stage before this event which has helped me out a ton, however, since most of (if not all) of the Aladdin quests/events will use the Aladdin currency, should I go ahead and unlock Sulley? I have more than enough magic to do so and he is just waiting for me to start his 8hr unlock. I know that most characters have at least one or two tasks they can do to get currency for the Aladdin event so that's why I'm wondering if I should just unlock Sulley now. (Plus it will keep my Main Story moving along as well) Thanks for the help!


Sulley does help with event currency, so I would go ahead and welcome him.  His ears aren't available in chests, just the common laugh canisters, and his drawings.  Neither of which will take too long to gather.


----------



## Tikikeiki

LeiaSOS13 said:


> :-O  Oh no!  That's super frustrating!  I hope you get the update soon!  I could see my update on the app store before the game told me it was there, but I had to wait to get home to update since it required WiFi and wouldn't update via my data plan due to the size of the update.


I just feel so left out.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Tikikeiki said:


> I just feel so left out.


Have you tried restarting your phone/tablet to see if the update would appear then?  It doesn't seem right that they would start an event without rolling out the update to all devices...


----------



## Lights

Don't know if it has been said, but the Streets of Agrabah is 750 event currency and there's a Golden Scarab tap task of 20. The streets take up quite some space


----------



## Tikikeiki

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Have you tried restarting your phone/tablet to see if the update would appear then?  It doesn't seem right that they would start an event without rolling out the update to all devices...


I have restarted the game cleared cookies restarted my computer and swung the cat around over my head! lol but I still don't have the update.  I also put in a ticket with customer support but my experience with them is less that helpful.


----------



## rr333

Mayi said:


> Is it just me or there are less characters/tasks to get event currency than with Circle of Life?


Maybe, but I noticed that we do get more currency per hour than we did last event!


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> No bugs on my end.  Actually, my game hasn't crashed since the update.  But I don't want to jinx it!!  Used gems and bought Carpet and the parade float.  Mickey is off doing a 2hr thing. Changed Goofy into his Skeleton outfit so he can do all quests.  And working on getting Aladdin.  So far so good....


Thanks for mentioning Goofys costume... I had no idea. I keep changing back to classic because it bugs me lol


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Sulley does help with event currency, so I would go ahead and welcome him.  His ears aren't available in chests, just the common laugh canisters, and his drawings.  Neither of which will take too long to gather.



Ok thanks guys! I will unlock Sulley tonight before bed since it is a 8 hr job!


----------



## Dan Broersma

It didn't appear as though the DMK Wiki had the walkthrough for the game up. I'm in the process of building the streets of Agrabah and I'm curious what comes next? It's supposed to get done right around midnight my time and I'm deciding if I want to be up that late.


----------



## mikegood2

One of the changes I really like from the update is that it remembers and auto selects the last group of floats you chose. It also moved all of the purchase with gem floats to the end. Can't tell you how many times I almost accidently purchased a float the old way.

Also, anyone else finding it harder to find chest, since they added the land in the update before this one?


----------



## SolaFide

I've noticed a pattern with these events...as I'm playing, I'll sing the songs from whatever event is going on (pretty much the whole month of the event), and then somewhere in the middle of the event, I end up watching the movie. And I didn't even realize I was doing it because of the game until this event! Haha. Am I the only one?


----------



## xthebowdenx

I watched Aladdin tonight while I was on the treadmill. The whole thing. Lol


----------



## PrincessS121212

SolaFide said:


> I've noticed a pattern with these events...as I'm playing, I'll sing the songs from whatever event is going on (pretty much the whole month of the event), and then somewhere in the middle of the event, I end up watching the movie. And I didn't even realize I was doing it because of the game until this event! Haha. Am I the only one?


I usually watch it just before the event starts just to get more excited about the upcoming event.  Ironically, the movie soundtrack station I listen to on Pandora radio has been heavily alternating between Beauty and the Beast, Moana, and Aladdin for 3 days now so when I found out yesterday that the event was happening a lot sooner, I was already pumped up!  I'll probably watch Aladdin this weekend, though what I really want to watch is Aladdin 2, since I haven't seen it since it came out and it's not on DVD.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

PrincessS121212 said:


> I usually watch it just before the event starts just to get more excited about the upcoming event.  Ironically, the movie soundtrack station I listen to on Pandora radio has been heavily alternating between Beauty and the Beast, Moana, and Aladdin for 3 days now so when I found out yesterday that the event was happening a lot sooner, I was already pumped up!  I'll probably watch Aladdin this weekend, though what I really want to watch is Aladdin 2, since I haven't seen it since it came out and it's not on DVD.



Yeah i need to watch Aladdin now too! King of Thieves was always a favorite of mine too!


----------



## PrincessS121212

KPach525 said:


> Thanks for mentioning Goofys costume... I had no idea. I keep changing back to classic because it bugs me lol





Windwaker4444 said:


> No bugs on my end.  Actually, my game hasn't crashed since the update.  But I don't want to jinx it!!  Used gems and bought Carpet and the parade float.  Mickey is off doing a 2hr thing. Changed Goofy into his Skeleton outfit so he can do all quests.  And working on getting Aladdin.  So far so good....



Thanks for the heads up!  I have Goofy in his Easter costume, Minnie in her lunar costume, Mickey in his tuxedo, and Daisy and Donald in their Halloween costumes, but I may try changing them up to see if it yields different results.
So far Goofy as Easter can do the 6min task, the 1 hour task for a broom, a 2 hour task for currency, a 4 hour with mickey for carpet tassels, a 4 hour tuba task for aladdin's sword, and a 4 hour task w/ mickey for currency.
Mickey has 1 hr broom task, 2 different 2hr tasks for currency, a 4 hour with goofy for carpet tassels, a 4 hour task w/ goofy for currency, and a 4hr task with minnie for currency.
Minnie as lunar can only get event currency with a 1 hr, 4 hr task, or 4 hr task with mickey task.
Daisy as halloween has only the 4 or 6 hour currency task.


----------



## AlohaBerry

SolaFide said:


> I've noticed a pattern with these events...as I'm playing, I'll sing the songs from whatever event is going on (pretty much the whole month of the event), and then somewhere in the middle of the event, I end up watching the movie. And I didn't even realize I was doing it because of the game until this event! Haha. Am I the only one?



Exactly my pattern too. Worse is I hum or sing the same line over and over! 
~~ a whole new world....... ~~ and there's no end in sight! LOL

PS I got the update this morning but it didn't let me start the event until about 6 hours later. Weird. Android phone in California. So I am about a day and a half behind everyone else!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Currently Building the Streets of Agrabah, trying to level Aladdin up to 3 and the Magic Carpet up to level 2.


----------



## rr333

After you build Agrabah, Aladdin has a 4-hour task.



Dan Broersma said:


> It didn't appear as though the DMK Wiki had the walkthrough for the game up. I'm in the process of building the streets of Agrabah and I'm curious what comes next? It's supposed to get done right around midnight my time and I'm deciding if I want to be up that late.


----------



## Windwaker4444

It's been a fun day playing.  Aladdin and Carpet are at level 2.  Just finished Streets...  My biggest complaint is how difficult it is to level up Carpet since he is a premium character.I feel that any character that we spend gems on should give us an advantage...not more work.   I wish the interns would have utilized the previous  premium characters more in this update.    But all in all, I should be ready for Apu tomorrow.  Thanks to everyone who has been updating their stats as they go along.  School just started in my world, so  I haven't logged in as much as I would like to.  The graphics sure are pretty...


----------



## pugprincess

Welcomed Aladdin (at which point Prince Ali song got stuck in my head and hasn't left!) and got him to level 2, currently waiting for the Streets to build. I also got a sudden load of regular quests when the event started, so inbetween focusing on Aladdin and co, I've opened the land by Pete's RV and am working towards welcoming Cinderella.
The sand storms are so slow to clear for me, I'm going to be sick of seeing them!


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Thanks for mentioning Goofys costume... I had no idea. I keep changing back to classic because it bugs me lol


It's a six hour task for 75 event tokens.  So I can to without the costume.  I'm too busy sending him for brushes and tassels to be worried about the tokens at this point.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> One of the changes I really like from the update is that it remembers and auto selects the last group of floats you chose. It also moved all of the purchase with gem floats to the end. Can't tell you how many times I almost accidently purchased a float the old way.
> 
> Also, anyone else finding it harder to find chest, since they added the land in the update before this one?


It's only a few extra seconds (3 maybe?) to quickly scroll through that patch.  So no, I haven't experienced much of a change.


----------



## Ottahelwa

Were the bundle with Carpet, and the one with the float, limited time only? I wasn't able to grab them yesterday, and they are nowhere to be found today!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

When Aladdin gets to level 4 he has a 2 hour task-Eat out in the streets of Agrabah


----------



## weeniecat2442

I missed out on most of the Lion King event so I'm determined to do well on Aladdin.  I was able to get Carpet and Aladdin up to level 2 yesterday. I have Agrabah built as well, the Abu balloon stand and the float.
I am going camping Saturday afternoon through Monday so I'll miss a few days which is a bummer but hopefully it doesnt set me back TOOOO much.
Also was excited last night bc I was able to unlock the two land spaces for Aurora's quests and got to put down Donald's boat. 
If only I accomplished as much laundry yesterday as I did in my park!


----------



## Mickeymans

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/A_Whole_New_World_Event_2017_Walkthrough

They have the walkthrough up but only yesterday is filled out so far, I had to sign up for this forum cause it has helped me a lot, thanks all and hi all!!!!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Woody has finished his quest Jessie has almost finished hers. Waiting to start collecting tokens for Abu


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Woody has finished his quest Jessie has almost finished hers. Waiting to start collecting tokens for Abu



I currently have Woody and Jessie on those Alarm quests as well. Hoping to have Carpet at Level 2 soon and Aladdin at 3. Abu will unlock in 10 minutes so I'll see what i need for him.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

So Abu needs (I put what Characters can help out ---- at least for me. There are probably more characters out there that can gather items)

4 Lamps (Defeat the Sandwhirls)
6 Bitten Breads (Carpet - 60 min; Aladdin - 2hr; Goofy+Mickey - 4hr; Sarge - 4hr - Silver Chests)
6 Abu Ears Hats (Aladdin Float; Bo Peep - 4hr; Woody - 4hr; Streets of Agrabah; Carpet - 2hr; Silver Chests)
2000 event currency


----------



## mmmears

I'm annoyed by how hard it is to get carpet to L2.  Shouldn't be so hard for the premium characters.  Oh, and really, really annoyed with all the costume changes.  It's just adding an extra complication to what should be a fun challenge, and I guess it's just not my "cup of tea."


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Got very lucky and guessed right on tasks and started out with multiple of each item for Abu!


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Just a general question - once an event is over, will it ever come back?  I was playing lion king, and I got up to defeating scar when the event ended.  Just wondering if I will have another chance to welcome him some day.


----------



## tyedye

PrincessS121212 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I have Goofy in his Easter costume, Minnie in her lunar costume, Mickey in his tuxedo, and Daisy and Donald in their Halloween costumes, but I may try changing them up to see if it yields different results.
> So far Goofy as Easter can do the 6min task, the 1 hour task for a broom, a 2 hour task for currency, a 4 hour with mickey for carpet tassels, a 4 hour tuba task for aladdin's sword, and a 4 hour task w/ mickey for currency.
> Mickey has 1 hr broom task, 2 different 2hr tasks for currency, a 4 hour with goofy for carpet tassels, a 4 hour task w/ goofy for currency, and a 4hr task with minnie for currency.
> Minnie as lunar can only get event currency with a 1 hr, 4 hr task, or 4 hr task with mickey task.
> Daisy as halloween has only the 4 or 6 hour currency task.


I haven't been playing long so the only costume I have is for Mickey and Daisy, so if you change their outfits they have different quests/currency? 

Most costumes for the characters I have only say 'coming soon'.


----------



## 10CJ

mmmears said:


> I'm annoyed by how hard it is to get carpet to L2.  Shouldn't be so hard for the premium characters.  Oh, and really, really annoyed with all the costume changes.  It's just adding an extra complication to what should be a fun challenge, and I guess it's just not my "cup of tea."


What are you switching between? I think someone mentioned Minnie in her Lunar costume. What does hat get you?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mickeymans said:


> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/A_Whole_New_World_Event_2017_Walkthrough
> 
> They have the walkthrough up but only yesterday is filled out so far, I had to sign up for this forum cause it has helped me a lot, thanks all and hi all!!!!


Welcome!!!!


----------



## LindseyJo22

Determined to be on the ball for this event since I got to Scar but didn't manage to welcome him in time last event! I've got Aladdin at level 2, just finished Streets of Agrabah and sent him on his task, Woody and Jessie are off on some longer tasks (4 & 6 hrs I think), and I'm trying to pile up dustpans and brooms! Definitely need to see about upgrading Carpet soon, though.  Off to a much better start than most of the events due to staying up way too late and setting alerts on my phone


----------



## Windwaker4444

EeyoreFan19 said:


> Just a general question - once an event is over, will it ever come back?  I was playing lion king, and I got up to defeating scar when the event ended.  Just wondering if I will have another chance to welcome him some day.


That happened to me during the Incredibles event.  You more than likely will have a chance to get Scar out of a limited time Lion King Chest down the road.  They usually cost gems or you can get a bundle of chests for $.  But your prize is random...so buyer beware...


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Happiness mini event going on now


----------



## Windwaker4444

Dust pans and brooms...dust pans and brooms...I can't get enough of them.  It seems that Cinderella should be helping me with this!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

What are the prizes for the happiness event?


----------



## Aces86

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Yeah i need to watch Aladdin now too! King of Thieves was always a favorite of mine too!



And then return of jafar was the third right? I loved those movies as a kid. Watched those and lion king all the time lol


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> It's only a few extra seconds (3 maybe?) to quickly scroll through that patch.  So no, I haven't experienced much of a change.



It's not just the new land, I agree it only takes a few seconds to go thru the land. I've just noticed that overall it seems as though they added and mixed up the chests locations since that update.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Windwaker4444 said:


> What are the prizes for the happiness event?


Not sure.  I'd have to go online for that and I'm gonna wait a bit before I do that.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Not sure.  I'd have to go online for that and I'm gonna wait a bit before I do that.


Me too.  I think I'm going to hold off until the morning to try to get on a easier leaderboard.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> What are the prizes for the happiness event?



Fairly week prizes.

*1-10:* 6 Brooms, 6 Dust Pans and 600 coins
*11-50:*  4 Brooms, 4 Dust Pans and 500 coins
*51-150:*  3 Brooms, 3 Dust Pans and 450 coins
*151-350:*  3 Brooms, 3 Dust Pans and 400 coins
*351-600:*  2 Brooms, 2 Dust Pans and 350 coins
*601-1000:*  2 Brooms, 2 Dust Pans and 300 coins
*1001-1500:*  1 Broom, 1 Dust Pan and 250 coins
*1501-2000:*  1 Broom, 1 Dust Pan and 200 coins


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I just realized that you can of course use gems to buy the items needed to welcome Abu. But that would cost more than having a character end a task early:
I need one of each. Sarge is on a 4 hour task for the bread;  Bo-Peep is on a 4 hour task for the hat. To finish each task, having Just sent them, is only 16 gems each- 32 total- for a savings of 42 gems. This may have been shared before, but I thought I would share what I just learned.


----------



## Cj333

How do you get to the option to buy the missing items?


----------



## JamesGarvey

So far:
Aladdin - Level 3
Carpet - Level 3
Abu - 1 bread away
Streets of Agrabah - built

Big oversight that the Magic Carpet ride doesnt even give event currency, let alone a token.


----------



## bookgirl

Cj333 said:


> How do you get to the option to buy the missing items?




Look at the green click on the bottom of the token list.  Click on Buy and the screen with cost comes up.  You can cancel it if you decided not to buy or click on the gem count to complete the transaction.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Cj333 said:


> How do you get to the option to buy the missing items?



_On the character screen, same button as the Level Up, just if you dont have all the items._


----------



## Terry851

Lost a full day due to a bug in the game.   Prior to Abu being available this morning, I had Aladdin at L2, ready to level up to 3, Carpet at L1 ready to level up to 2.  When Abu became available, I was making good progress, including the Happiness mini event...until the game reloaded - lost all of my progress and had to re-do Aladdin to L2, had to re-do the Woody/Jesse tasks, my standing in the Happiness event went from 120 to over 200.  9 hours later I'm now at the point I was this morning w/the exception of my Happiness standing.  Frustrating to say the least!  And yes I submitted a ticket, but this is a known problem.  And yes I am backed up on the cloud, but that did not help.

Sigh...  Just be aware of this glitch.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Once Abu is welcomed he has a 2 hour task then an 8 hour task. Goofy also has a 2 hour task.


----------



## lemonsbutera

i'm so dissapointed in gameloft. this event is making me crazy! i had around 4 items already for Abu & the characters doing tasks to get his tokens last night, but when i opened the game this morning everything's gone! It went back to when aladdin was searching in the streets of agrabah, carpet went back to level 1 & all the items i got for Abu are gone  what can i do to retrieve them back?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So far so good I guess.  Aladdin & Carpet at lvl 3, and Abu two ears away from starting his welcome.  Hopefully I can get Abu's 6hr welcome started before bed tonight.  I'd like more characters that can help with Carpet's tassels, and with brooms and dustpans...  *sigh*


----------



## LindseyJo22

Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too.  I think I'm going to hold off until the morning to try to get on a easier leaderboard.



I was just thinking about this - how do you control when you enter these events? They seem to just pop up on my game, and I'd love to not be so low in the leaderboard!


----------



## Windwaker4444

LindseyJo22 said:


> I was just thinking about this - how do you control when you enter these events? They seem to just pop up on my game, and I'd love to not be so low in the leaderboard!


Just don't participate yet.  I haven't clicked on a happy face all day.  Once I tap on the first one, I'll start the mini event.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just don't participate yet.  I haven't clicked on a happy face all day.  Once I tap on the first one, I'll start the mini event.



I'm actually sitting in a good spot right now, but I like your strategy. I'll have to remember that next time.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Has anyone else just bit the bullet and went ahead and bought carpets tassel? Aladdin has not got it once today and I've sent him on the 60min quest tons of times it seems like....


----------



## MickeySkywalker

MickeySkywalker said:


> Once Abu is welcomed he has a 2 hour task then an 8 hour task. Goofy also has a 2 hour task.


After Goofy is done Woody and Jessie have an 8 hour joint task.


----------



## Aces86

Ugh taking forever to get abu items. These dust pans are a pain


----------



## Mayi

I've already gotten the tokens for abu. Only thing that's holding me are the tokens for the sandstorms. I can't believe it.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Mayi said:


> I've already gotten the tokens for abu. Only thing that's holding me are the tokens for the sandstorms. I can't believe it.


I remember that being my issue welcoming Timon during LK, but once I got him going, I had a lot more time to collect those annoying items, and by the time we welcomed Nala, I was practically maxed out and could focus more on tokens and event currency.  This time, I keep getting more dustpans and not enough brooms, so I'm always off by 1 when I want to collect a lamp.


----------



## Mayi

PrincessS121212 said:


> I remember that being my issue welcoming Timon during LK, but once I got him going, I had a lot more time to collect those annoying items, and by the time we welcomed Nala, I was practically maxed out and could focus more on tokens and event currency.  This time, I keep getting more dustpans and not enough brooms, so I'm always off by 1 when I want to collect a lamp.


How comes I keep getting more brooms than dustpans. I have like 3 extra brooms actually.


----------



## Windwaker4444

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Has anyone else just bit the bullet and went ahead and bought carpets tassel? Aladdin has not got it once today and I've sent him on the 60min quest tons of times it seems like....


It took forever for me too.  But I did finally get it.  Good luck...hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcoming Abu now! I really want to watch some Disney movies, might have to do that this weekend!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Windwaker4444 said:


> It took forever for me too.  But I did finally get it.  Good luck...hope you don't have to wait too long.



Hope so!! I would like to have Carpet at Level 2 before other characters get here. I still need two Abu hats so hopefully I'll get those over night and then in the morning I can start welcoming Abu.


----------



## McCoy

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Has anyone else just bit the bullet and went ahead and bought carpets tassel? Aladdin has not got it once today and I've sent him on the 60min quest tons of times it seems like....


Does Aladdin have a quest for Carpet's Tassels?  My game doesn't show one.  The only character task that I see for available characters is Goofy and Mickey's 4-hour 'A Round Trip' task, or otherwise bronze chests.  I'd hate for you to keep waiting for Aladdin to drop an item he doesn't even drop at all.


----------



## JamesGarvey

this is the torture of RNGesus. 4 character activities drop the bread. the timing lined that all 4 finished within 3 minutes of each other. Hoping to get the final one i need, start to welcome Abu, and get 1 or more to start towards the next level. Of course, it was the fourth and last activity that actually dropped it.


----------



## JamesGarvey

McCoy said:


> Does Aladdin have a quest for Carpet's Tassels?  My game doesn't show one.  The only character task that I see for available characters is Goofy and Mickey's 4-hour 'A Round Trip' task, or otherwise bronze chests.  I'd hate for you to keep waiting for Aladdin to drop an item he doesn't even drop at all.



Right now it's just Mickey/Goofy and bronze chests.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Windwaker4444 said:


> It took forever for me too.  But I did finally get it.  Good luck...hope you don't have to wait too long.



Haha! Aladdin dropped A tassel for Carpet after I posted on here earlier. Thanks Windwaker for the good luck


----------



## bellrae

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Has anyone else just bit the bullet and went ahead and bought carpets tassel? Aladdin has not got it once today and I've sent him on the 60min quest tons of times it seems like....



I am only getting them in chests.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

McCoy said:


> Does Aladdin have a quest for Carpet's Tassels?  My game doesn't show one.  The only character task that I see for available characters is Goofy and Mickey's 4-hour 'A Round Trip' task, or otherwise bronze chests.  I'd hate for you to keep waiting for Aladdin to drop an item he doesn't even drop at all.



Aladdin's 60 minute quest has Rare drop for Carpet's Tassels and a Common drop for dustpans. He is level 3 so maybe that could be why.

He did finally drop a tassel though! So now I can upgrade Carpet to level 2.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

bellrae said:


> I am only getting them in chests.





bellrae said:


> I am only getting them in chests.



Aladdin's 60 minute quest drops them. It's a Rare drop rate though. I probably sent him at least 5 or 6 times before I got it. (He is level 3 too, so that could be why possibly..)


----------



## Windwaker4444

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Hope so!! I would like to have Carpet at Level 2 before other characters get here. I still need two Abu hats so hopefully I'll get those over night and then in the morning I can start welcoming Abu.





RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Haha! Aladdin dropped A tassel for Carpet after I posted on here earlier. Thanks Windwaker for the good luck


That's so funny...because right around the same time you got a tassel, I finally got the bread I needed for welcoming Apu!!!  We might be in sync...lol.  Lets  hope tomorrow gives us everything we need to get everyone high enough so we can welcome Jasmine easily since she is next to come.  Good night...try not to dream about tassels, dustpans and brooms!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

bellrae said:


> I am only getting them in chests.


 I only had one chest all day give me any.  And speaking of chests,  usually I have all my pedestals full.  Today I was lucky to have 2 full.  Just my luck, now that I can use the bronze chests, they stopped coming.  Must be Jafar's work!!!


----------



## KPach525

Well I should have welcomed Abu this morning since I collected the last token and started the 6 hours. But no. I just woke up and my entire days progress was lost. Abu has 0 tokens, and my quests were taken back to the Woody/Jesse tasks. Which means I also lost the 5 gems that dropped from my parade and the gold chest I found. Has anyone else had luck submitting a ticket? Or should I just press on...


----------



## MickeySkywalker

MickeySkywalker said:


> After Goofy is done Woody and Jessie have an 8 hour joint task.


Carpet and Abu have a joint task and Aladdin has a 2 hour task then you get the prompt to welcome Jasmine


----------



## MickeySkywalker

KPach525 said:


> Well I should have welcomed Abu this morning since I collected the last token and started the 6 hours. But no. I just woke up and my entire days progress was lost. Abu has 0 tokens, and my quests were taken back to the Woody/Jesse tasks. Which means I also lost the 5 gems that dropped from my parade and the gold chest I found. Has anyone else had luck submitting a ticket? Or should I just press on...


Sorry ro hear that. It seems like this is happening a lot this event. Wonder whats going on?


----------



## TeresaG

KPach525 said:


> Well I should have welcomed Abu this morning since I collected the last token and started the 6 hours. But no. I just woke up and my entire days progress was lost. Abu has 0 tokens, and my quests were taken back to the Woody/Jesse tasks. Which means I also lost the 5 gems that dropped from my parade and the gold chest I found. Has anyone else had luck submitting a ticket? Or should I just press on...



Me too!  I am so frustrated!!  I have no idea what happened.  I didn't lose as much as you did -I was just missing a few of Abu's items this morning rather than starting all over again -but I had to restart the 6hr wait to welcome him.  I didn't bother submitting a ticket, I'm just stewing in my annoyance.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Haha! Aladdin dropped A tassel for Carpet after I posted on here earlier. Thanks Windwaker for the good luck


  But Aladdin doesn't have a task that drops Carpet's tassels...  He has a task for Carpet's ears... Maybe that's what you're referring to?!  Am I missing something....?!


----------



## Allison

LeiaSOS13 said:


> But Aladdin doesn't have a task that drops Carpet's tassels... He has a task for Carpet's ears... Maybe that's what you're referring to?! Am I missing something....?!


Agreed.  He does not.  It is only the Mickey/Goofy join task until the Genie, Jasmine and Jafar are welcomed.  The Carpet Ear Hats come from Aladdin and Abu.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Started the happiness mini event a little while ago this morning.  I'm in 8th place with 20.   Number one has 38.  I know the prizes are weak this time around, but I sure could use those brooms and dustpans!!  Still no glitches on my end other than the random force closings.


----------



## tyedye

KPach525 said:


> Well I should have welcomed Abu this morning since I collected the last token and started the 6 hours. But no. I just woke up and my entire days progress was lost. Abu has 0 tokens, and my quests were taken back to the Woody/Jesse tasks. Which means I also lost the 5 gems that dropped from my parade and the gold chest I found. Has anyone else had luck submitting a ticket? Or should I just press on...



Same thing happened to me. Should have welcomed Abu overnight but had to start over getting all his items instead.  I also lost a level of Aladdin and Carpet. I did submit a ticket and got the auto reply. Tried everything to get my progress but nothing worked. Welcoming Abu again, hope it works this time.


----------



## pugprincess

That sucks some people are losing progress, I hope it gets fixed soon. I saw they made a post on the game's facebook page acknowledging it.

I'm not seeing the happiness mini-event that other people are... I restarted the app a couple of times and still nothing. I've been granting wishes anyway just to keep my happiness up as usual. I wonder if my location has anything to do with it? (UK). I'm not too bothered but it's a little weird.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

LindseyJo22 said:


> I was just thinking about this - how do you control when you enter these events? They seem to just pop up on my game, and I'd love to not be so low in the leaderboard!



When I see that an event has started, I exit the game, close it out completely, turn on airplane mode, open game back up, then start collecting.  I make sure that every time I open the game for the next couple of days it's on airplane mode.  Then by the time I open it and am online, I've got a bunch already collected, and I'm on a less competitive leaderboard.


----------



## mikegood2

Currently have Aladdin at level 5, Abu at level 3 and Carpet al level 3. I'm thinking about leaving them all at those levels and focus on collecting items for the lamp so I can creating a surplus of lamps when Jasmine is unlocked tomorrow.

Is everyone else finding Carpets tassels the toughest item to collect so far? It's bad enough that they only have a four hour job requiring both Mickey and Goofy, but the fact that it also creates Abu's Bitten Bread makes it that much worse.

Also, at this point I'm thinking about leveling up my level 8 Scar. I might as well use all my Lion King Characters, minus Zazu, to collect items for Scar. Does it make sense doing that?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

LeiaSOS13 said:


> But Aladdin doesn't have a task that drops Carpet's tassels...  He has a task for Carpet's ears... Maybe that's what you're referring to?!  Am I missing something....?!



WOW.....I obviously do not know the difference between Carpet's Ears hat and the Tassels. Hahaha!! My mistake! No wonder some of you are probably confused! Lol my bad! (But I have finally got enough Tassels (and Carpet ears hats to finally level up  )


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Currently have Aladdin at level 5, Abu at level 3 and Carpet al level 3. I'm thinking about leaving them all at those levels and focus on collecting items for the lamp so I can creating a surplus of lamps when Jasmine is unlocked tomorrow.
> 
> Is everyone else finding Carpets tassels the toughest item to collect so far? It's bad enough that they only have a four hour job requiring both Mickey and Goofy, but the fact that it also creates Abu's Bitten Bread makes it that much worse.
> 
> Also, at this point I'm thinking about leveling up my level 8 Scar. I might as well use all my Lion King Characters, minus Zazu, to collect items for Scar. Does it make sense doing that?


I have Aladdin and carpet at 4, Abu at 3 (still completing his 8hr task), then I will be able to take Abu to 4 too.  I'm also focusing on the dust pans and brooms for the rest of today. Sounds like we are both reading out of the same playbook. I also have my LK still collecting for Scar, except for Nala, although my Scar is only at level 6.


----------



## Windwaker4444

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> WOW.....I obviously do not know the difference between Carpet's Ears hat and the Tassels. Hahaha!! My mistake! No wonder some of you are probably confused! Lol my bad! (But I have finally got enough Tassels (and Carpet ears hats to finally level up  )


Don't feel bad...I just assumed that's what you meant since I was living the same struggle.  Did you get Abu?


----------



## LuvToPlay!

It makes good sense to me. I would watch when you level them up though so you don't have to wait to level up the event characters. I've been working on the Tangled crew and have them all ready to level plus waiting to welcome Rapunzel as she takes 24 hours.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Question: how do I include the post I am referring to when I answer? I thought I knew but....


----------



## mikegood2

LuvToPlay! said:


> Question: how do I include the post I am referring to when I answer? I thought I knew but....



Click on the *+Quote* located on the bottom right of every post. Then at the bottom left corner of you reply box you should have an *Insert Quotes...* Button available. Click on that button and it should pop up a Dialog box with the quote(s) you selected and click *Quote these message*s and your good to go.

You are also able to select and insert multiple posts/quotes if you want. When you're typing your post it just shows up as "regular text" sandwiched between [ Quote=...] Text for the quote you selected [ /Quote] Enter your reply after this part. You can edit the post you selected or bold to highlight the specific part you want to respond too.

 I had to add a space between the [ Quote] When I didn't,t it created another quote box.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

Has anyone else ever gotten a glitch allowing you to zoom way in on the Kingdom map?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

LuvToPlay! said:


> Question: how do I include the post I am referring to when I answer? I thought I knew but....


Just click reply at the bottom right of the post that you are wanting to refer to. The post will show up in your typing box, and you can then type a message below that area.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I don't have time to look through all of the posts right now, so sorry if this is amongst the last couple pages...

Does anyone know how many quests are between welcoming Abu and welcoming Princess Jasmine? Just trying to figure out how far I'm behind since Jasmine is unlocked in the morning.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't have time to look through all of the posts right now, so sorry if this is amongst the last couple pages...
> 
> Does anyone know how many quests are between welcoming Abu and welcoming Princess Jasmine? Just trying to figure out how far I'm behind since Jasmine is unlocked in the morning.


After you welcome Abu only focus on the purple quests. Abu goes on a quest to gather supplies(8 hours?) When he is done Alladin goes to think about something(2 hours) and then you can welcome Jasmine (when she's available). You don't have to complete Jessie and cowboys quest to welcome Jasmine even though It is a purple quest.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

The dustpans and sweeps are really killing me this event. I have plenty of dustpans but not enough sweeps. I've spent 15 gems so far just to welcome Abu and level up Aladdin. With Goofy, Jessie and Abu all having event tasks, they are proving difficult to get. 

I have Abu on his 8 hour quest, Jessie and Woody on theirs. Trying to level up Aladdin to 5 now. I'm hoping I do well in the happiness event. I really need those sweeps!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Windwaker4444 said:


> Don't feel bad...I just assumed that's what you meant since I was living the same struggle.  Did you get Abu?



Yes I did get Abu! I have Aladdin at Level 4, Carpet and Abu at Level 2. Waiting for Abu to finish his quest and then I can upgrade him to Level 3


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The dustpans and sweeps are really killing me this event. I have plenty of dustpans but not enough sweeps. I've spent 15 gems so far just to welcome Abu and level up Aladdin. With Goofy, Jessie and Abu all having event tasks, they are proving difficult to get.
> 
> I have Abu on his 8 hour quest, Jessie and Woody on theirs. Trying to level up Aladdin to 5 now. I'm hoping I do well in the happiness event. I really need those sweeps!



I agree! I have WAY more dustpans then brooms...I would like to have Aladdin and Abu both at least past Level 3 before welcoming Jasmine! I already had Woody and Jessie finish their purple quests as well.


----------



## Aces86

Finally can welcome Flynn Rider but it's 24 hour welcome! Stinks bc id like to progress my main storyline bc I need more land open. Just collecting one more broom quick to send aladdin on his last task before welcoming jasmine. Stupid brooms.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Wow Jasmine needs 13 tiaras AND 13 ears hats. Also needs 8 lamps.....I don't even have eight brooms, yet alone enough dustpans. It will be tough to get 16 of each. Ugh haha. This one could be a little while for me..


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Aces86 said:


> Finally can welcome Flynn Rider but it's 24 hour welcome! Stinks bc id like to progress my main storyline bc I need more land open. Just collecting one more broom quick to send aladdin on his last task before welcoming jasmine. Stupid brooms.


I've already welcomed Flynn, and he's not helpful for the event.  I've been holding off on sending him on his next 16hr quest, because I think after that I'll get the welcome Rapunzel message... and I don't want her items interfering right now with my drops on event tokens.  It's bad enough I have Celia, Scar and Bo Peep tokens occasionally dropping from chests since I didn't have them ready in time for the event.


----------



## bluekirty

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Wow Jasmine needs 13 tiaras AND 13 ears hats. Also needs 8 lamps.....I don't even have eight brooms, yet alone enough dustpans. It will be tough to get 16 of each. Ugh haha. This one could be a little while for me..


Just remember she's designed to take a while. We can't welcome Genie and Iago for about five days, so it's probably designed to take two or three days to get all of her items


----------



## Disney_Princess83

bluekirty said:


> Just remember she's designed to take a while. We can't welcome Genie and Iago for about five days, so it's probably designed to take two or three days to get all of her items



I bought the Magic Carpet and I have every character that can get items for her.. Assuming her items drop from every character I have out, I should welcome her within 24 to 30 hours of her being available.


----------



## Bug Gal

I am currently working on Jasmine and I have Aladdin and Abu at level 3 and Magic Carpet at level 2.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

bluecruiser said:


> Once Flynn is level 3 he has a 4-hour joint event (Dinner Date) with Rapunzel at the Snuggly Duckling that earns 102 event currency. Not sure what level Rapunzel needs to be.
> 
> I don't recall the Dinner Date task earning any event character tokens, but I can't say for sure about Aladdin or Carpet since they're currently ready to level up.



I think it gets the sword for Aladdin. He is ready to level up for me too so I can't recall. They don't get anything for Carpet


----------



## Araminta18

this will probably jinx it, but jasmine's tokens have been dropping pretty good for me today!  7 tiaras and 7 ear hats.  I just barely got my 8th lamp, so I'll have to send out people to get the stupid brooms once I get Jasmine in order to upgrade the others, but so far so good.  I do have the Carpet though...


----------



## Ottahelwa

I'm so frustrated! I had 4 Jasmine headbands and 3 ear hats for her, plus a couple lamps I had just earned... Sent all my characters to grab more of her items, closed the game, went back to it a couple hours later, and the time warp had struck and all her items were gone. Plus everyone who should have been on task wasn't. It's going to be a really long (and perhaps incomplete) event if I have to keep restarting at square one every few hours! Grrr!!


----------



## xthebowdenx

I’ve had really good drop rates for all of them. I’m over 50% on jasmines items already. Aladdin, Abu, and Carpet are all sitting at 3 and ready to level up. I’m hoping to have them all on 4 by the time Genie rolls around


----------



## meltopia_

Posting just to complain about THIRTEEN EACH for jasmin?! Like what? The rest of this event was already crazy unbalanced but THIS? inconceivable


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Hope I don't jinx myself, but I think I'm making great progress so far.  Aladdin lvl 4, Abu & Carpet lvl 3, and all three of these ready to level up.  Jasmine progress at 8 headbands, and 7 ears.  I have 11 lamps collected, so enough for Jasmine and will probably lvl Carpet up - Abu's tokens were getting in the way of Jasmine token drops earlier today.  Even if I get her tokens collected earlier, I won't be able to start Jasmine's welcome until late tomorrow - I have Daisy leveling up to lvl 10 as part of my gem collection strategy to hopefully get Iago before the end of the event.  Hopefully the rest of the event goes smoothly.  Super thankful that I haven't had any of the issues with lost progress!  I hope those folks that did get it resolved quickly, and get some sort of compensation for the lost time!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Hope I don't jinx myself, but I think I'm making great progress so far.  Aladdin lvl 4, Abu & Carpet lvl 3, and all three of these ready to level up.  Jasmine progress at 8 headbands, and 7 ears.  I have 11 lamps collected, so enough for Jasmine and will probably lvl Carpet up - Abu's tokens were getting in the way of Jasmine token drops earlier today.  Even if I get her tokens collected earlier, I won't be able to start Jasmine's welcome until late tomorrow - I have Daisy leveling up to lvl 10 as part of my gem collection strategy to hopefully get Iago before the end of the event.  Hopefully the rest of the event goes smoothly.  Super thankful that I haven't had any of the issues with lost progress!  I hope those folks that did get it resolved quickly, and get some sort of compensation for the lost time!!


I love how you always have a gem strategy!!!!  Worked for you last time.  It was Rafiki right?    Please let me know if you work magic again.


----------



## mikegood2

Really good luck with Jasmine so far! I've got all of her headbands and 9/13 hats, with 4 characters out on jobs that should finish in a half hour. Then I'll resend those 4 out. I usually don't set timers to wake up at night, but I might in this case. If I can collect the required hats after those 2 hours I can buy her and she should be done right after I wake up!

Think my smartest move is was keeping all my characters ready to level up all day. Really speed up the process and I've also got 19 lamps so I'll have enough to buy Jasmine, level Aladdin and Abu or Carpet.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> Think my smartest move is was keeping all my characters ready to level up all day. Really speed up the process and I've also got 19 lamps so I'll have enough to buy Jasmine, level Aladdin and Abu or Carpet.



an important thing to remember is tasks that have multi drops will only give ones you dont have. so if a task has a chance of dropping 3 different items, and you've got full inventory on 2 of them, you wont get those drops. now i cant say whether this increases the RNG for the remaining drops, but at least you know you're either getting the item you need or nothing, as opposed to getting drops that arent your priority.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> It's not just the new land, I agree it only takes a few seconds to go thru the land. I've just noticed that overall it seems as though they added and mixed up the chests locations since that update.


Haven't found that myself.  Chests are always either on the border of the game, in grassy areas around the two Fantasyland areas, or on patios where guests can't walk.


----------



## Allison

Just need one more tiara.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Welcoming Jasmine now.  Her drops were pretty good for me.  I was #5 on the Happiness mini event last night when I went to sleep.  Can't get it to load this morning...here's hoping for the 6 brush/pan sets!!!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I welcomed Jasmine last night and she had a task and a joint task I believe then got to build The Louts Fountain. I think it was 9000. Then Woody has a 4 hour task to try and lasso a sand whirl. Sorry if the details are a little off. I was doing most of these as I was woke up through out the night by my dog. He must be a closet DMK fan.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Welcoming Jasmine now. Managed to collect her items in just under 24 hours. Having the Magic Carpet helped immensely. Hoping I'm in the top 10 for the mini event as I need those scoops and sweeps.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Welcoming Jasmine now. I kept everyone, including the event characters, ready to level up so all that could drop was Jasmines items.  Worked very well.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

MickeySkywalker said:


> I welcomed Jasmine last night and she had a task and a joint task I believe then got to build The Louts Fountain. I think it was 9000. Then Woody has a 4 hour task to try and lasso a sand whirl. Sorry if the details are a little off. I was doing most of these as I was woke up through out the night by my dog. He must be a closet DMK fan.


After Woody is done Mickey goes on a 12 hour task


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

LuvToPlay! said:


> Welcoming Jasmine now. I kept everyone, including the event characters, ready to level up so all that could drop was Jasmines items.  Worked very well.



I need two more ears hats then i can welcome Jasmine! Have four characters out for those so hopefully I get the two! And yes, I have I had my characters ready to level up and it has helped out a ton!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

MickeySkywalker said:


> After Woody is done Mickey goes on a 12 hour task


Awwww...hate to take Mickey off the gameboard for 12 hours.


----------



## chocolatte89

After welcoming Jasmine and starting construction on the Lotus Fountain, did anyone else have to do two whole rounds of tapping 50 scarabs? It was the weirdest thing! I finished tapped on the 50th scarab, got my gems and event tokens, and then literally went through the same dialog with Merlin to tap on more. Anyone else? or was this just a weird glitch in my game?


----------



## Catnita

I was out for a few days and now I feel way behind! I am 1 bread and 1 lamp token away from Abu lol. But on the plus side, I am progressing nicely in the jungle book quests!


----------



## mmmears

chocolatte89 said:


> After welcoming Jasmine and starting construction on the Lotus Fountain, did anyone else have to do two whole rounds of tapping 50 scarabs? It was the weirdest thing! I finished tapped on the 50th scarab, got my gems and event tokens, and then literally went through the same dialog with Merlin to tap on more. Anyone else? or was this just a weird glitch in my game?



I had one task asking for 40 and then right afterwards another task asking to tap 50.  I don't mind too much, though, since they are easier to find than the clouds and mostly because it's one of the few times I get gems as a reward.    Almost done with the 2nd set now.


----------



## mrzrich

supernova said:


> Haven't found that myself.  Chests are always either on the border of the game, in grassy areas around the two Fantasyland areas, or on patios where guests can't walk.



In recent days, I have found more chests hiding in plain site.  Not in the cursed areas or no man's land where I usually find them.  Many times the one that eludes me is sitting right in Tomorrowland or Fantasyland


----------



## supernova

Catnita said:


> I was out for a few days and now I feel way behind! I am 1 bread and 1 lamp token away from Abu lol. But on the plus side, I am progressing nicely in the jungle book quests!


Lucky you.  I've needed one final perch for literally about two weeks now.  I'm NOT blowing gems on getting it.  So far the whole Jungle Book thing has been underwhelming, to say the least.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Welcoming Jasmine now! Only have three hours left until she is unlocked! I've been trying to get more lamps right away so she can level up quickly, then I can buy the Lotus Fountain.


----------



## Aces86

Have everything for jasmine except 5 ears. The drops aren't for those aren't going very well.


----------



## Acer

I was 23 minutes until I welcomed Jasmine. Opened up to welcome mowgli who I welcomed 2 days ago and now have zero Jasmine items. Awesome. Hopefully I'll go home and reconnect to Internet and hope it works. Otherwise, I may just delete game.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Genie finally made an appearance and then it sent Aladdin and Jasmine on a 10 hour joint task


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Couldn't check on my game much today - too much going on at work to check in as often as I would have liked.  But I managed to get everything for Jasmine, and enough lamps to level up all my event characters!  Carpet is at lvl 4, Abu is leveling to 4 right now, next I'll level up Aladdin to lvl 5, then I'll put Jasmine on overnight for her 6hr welcome!    Hopefully by morning I'll have everything I need to level her up to lvl 2 right away, and start on all the myriad of tasks that it sounds like follow her welcome.  With 3.5 days until Genie is available, I think I'm making good progress.  What are we thinking for battling Jafar?  Will characters need to be at level 5 or 6 minimum?  Except maybe Genie since he's the last to join our crew?


----------



## mmmears

mrzrich said:


> In recent days, I have found more chests hiding in plain site.  Not in the cursed areas or no man's land where I usually find them.  Many times the one that eludes me is sitting right in Tomorrowland or Fantasyland



Same here.  They are out there, but it sure is a pain to find them at times, especially when they are in FL and TL.



supernova said:


> Lucky you.  I've needed one final perch for literally about two weeks now.  I'm NOT blowing gems on getting it.  So far the whole Jungle Book thing has been underwhelming, to say the least.



Same here.  I've needed 4 of Bagheera's ear hats for at least 5 days now.  Somehow all progress has been halted, but no way am I paying for items (I can wait, plus it kind of defeats the purpose of playing the game to just buy all the stuff I need IMHO.)



Acer said:


> I was 23 minutes until I welcomed Jasmine. Opened up to welcome mowgli who I welcomed 2 days ago and now have zero Jasmine items. Awesome. Hopefully I'll go home and reconnect to Internet and hope it works. Otherwise, I may just delete game.



Ugh.  The reports of all these bugs are awful.  I hope your issues get resolved quickly.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Windwaker4444 said:


> I love how you always have a gem strategy!!!!  Worked for you last time.  It was Rafiki right?    Please let me know if you work magic again.


It was indeed Rafiki last time.  I'm in about the same boat, need to average about 9-10 gems per day to get enough before the end of the event.  Fortunately I'll hit the 90 day daily reward during the event, which is a beautiful 40 gems!   Definitely going to be a stretch to get these gems, and some of my strategy is hoping for gems from my parades - but that hasn't really been happening the last several days.


----------



## KPach525

LeiaSOS13 said:


> It was indeed Rafiki last time.  I'm in about the same boat, need to average about 9-10 gems per day to get enough before the end of the event.  Fortunately I'll hit the 90 day daily reward during the event, which is a beautiful 40 gems!   Definitely going to be a stretch to get these gems, and some of my strategy is hoping for gems from my parades - but that hasn't really been happening the last several days.


If you are really in a pinch and have time to spare, you can use the airplane mode trick (airplane mode, collect parade, delete game, airplane mode off, download game, repeat) method. That earned me about 20 gems over 3 days work, guaranteed 5 gems per parade. Essentially when you get your gem drop you turn off airplane mode to sync your game and pocket the gems.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

KPach525 said:


> If you are really in a pinch and have time to spare, you can use the airplane mode trick (airplane mode, collect parade, delete game, airplane mode off, download game, repeat) method. That earned me about 20 gems over 3 days work, guaranteed 5 gems per parade. Essentially when you get your gem drop you turn off airplane mode to sync your game and pocket the gems.


I'll definitely keep that in mind, but the airplane mode thing has always sounded pretty time consuming, so I haven't done it yet.  If I get down to the last week of the event and am seeing no other way to get the gems I need, then I might start giving this strategy a try.


----------



## Mickeymans

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I'll definitely keep that in mind, but the airplane mode thing has always sounded pretty time consuming, so I haven't done it yet.  If I get down to the last week of the event and am seeing no other way to get the gems I need, then I might start giving this strategy a try.



Does the game sync every time you open it or do you need to do something to get it to sync? Let’s say parade is ready to collect, I turn on airplane mode,collect,delete,reinstall will it then bring me back to parade being ready to collect or will I need to wait for it to be ready again?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Acer said:


> I was 23 minutes until I welcomed Jasmine. Opened up to welcome mowgli who I welcomed 2 days ago and now have zero Jasmine items. Awesome. Hopefully I'll go home and reconnect to Internet and hope it works. Otherwise, I may just delete game.



Ugh!! Hopefully you get the items back after you reconnect. There have been a lot of bugs reported. Crazy..


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Oh geez...I welcomed Jasmine and clicked on the 4hr yellow quest instead of the purple main quest with Abu. Haha it's been one of those days Lol


----------



## KPach525

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I'll definitely keep that in mind, but the airplane mode thing has always sounded pretty time consuming, so I haven't done it yet.  If I get down to the last week of the event and am seeing no other way to get the gems I need, then I might start giving this strategy a try.


I timed it, and averaged 5-6 minutes with great download speed


----------



## KPach525

Mickeymans said:


> Does the game sync every time you open it or do you need to do something to get it to sync? Let’s say parade is ready to collect, I turn on airplane mode,collect,delete,reinstall will it then bring me back to parade being ready to collect or will I need to wait for it to be ready again?


When you reload the game it will take you to your last sync point (before airplane mode is turned on). Sometimes to be safe I force restart at least once before starting the trick. Sometimes hitting the Social button, or event leaderboard will force a sync


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I levelled Jasmine up, started building the Lotus Pond, sent Mickey on his 12 hour quest. When I came back 6 hours later, all my progress was gone. Jasmine was back to level 1, Mickey hadn't gone anywhere and the Lotus Pond hadn't even started yet. I put in a ticket to Game Loft but just continued with the game. So frustrating I'm behind now.


----------



## Jason_V

Welcoming Jasmine and she's ready to level up. She has been, by far, the easiest character to unlock in either this or TLK events. All items dropped on a regular basis...or I'm just getting smarter on how to do this. I'm not entirely sure yet...

When I went to bed last night, I knew I needed one headband for Jasmine and had everyone out on headband tasks (and a chest cooking). This morning, I opened the chest first to see if I got the headband. No dice. Then I hit Merlin for the gathering spell...got the headband. So I started to welcome Jasmine before getting the rewards for the character tasks. When I did tap through all the characters, I got enough tokens to level her up immediately after welcoming. 

Aladdin and Abu are also ready to level once Jasmine is done.


----------



## lmmatooki

3 hours left until I have Jasmine, finally!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Lucky you.  I've needed one final perch for literally about two weeks now.  I'm NOT blowing gems on getting it.  So far the whole Jungle Book thing has been underwhelming, to say the least.


I still need one more ear hat for Mowgli...my drops have been terrible and getting the last one became even harder.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Progress!!
Aladdin: lvl 5
Jasmine: lvl 3
Abu: lvl 4
Carpet: lvl 4

building Lotus fountain


----------



## FoSho7787

Hey all,
Aladdin is my favorite Disney movie, so I'm in love with this one! I have all of Jasmine's ears and need 3 more headbands before I can welcome her!
I was wondering about the people who are leveling Mowgli and Bagheera? Do you all have Flash? Because I am sitting here with 1/10 ear hats, even though Rapunzel+Flynn and Pete have been going tirelessly for days.... Lucky 7 for his Baskets


----------



## hopemax

In my Windows game, Jasmine is being difficult.  I was making good progress in the morning. Then we went to the Magic Kingdom for the eclipse, so I was only able to collect twice more the rest of the day.  I got 1 hat the first time, 0 the second time.  This morning I got 3, and the next set of collections got me 0.  I still need 3 more hats, I have everything else.


----------



## fairy787

So I had this game on my iphone which broke. So now I got it on my Ipod touch and now it set me back to the beginning!!! 
And I'm logged to the same apple id gameloft info. Anyone know what to do?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Another mini event, this time collecting lamps from various tasks and buildings/rides.


----------



## nickle29

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Another mini event, this time collecting lamps from various tasks and buildings/rides.


Do you know more about this event? It didn't say much and I don't see where you can find the trophies you have collected. Thanks!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Its on the leader board on the event page, prizes are:
1-10 abu balloon stand, golden lamp trophy, 2000 event currency
11-50 abu balloon stand, golden lamp trophy, 1500 event currency
51-250 golden lamp trophy, 1500 event currency
251-500 golden lamp trophy, 1250 event currency
501-1000 1250 event currency
1001-1950 750 event currency


----------



## rr333

nickle29 said:


> Do you know more about this event? It didn't say much and I don't see where you can find the trophies you have collected. Thanks!!


Certain character tasks and buildings will drop the gold trophies. You can see how many you have by going to the event button in the bottom middle of your game screen. Then tap the 4th tab down on the left for leaderboards.


----------



## rr333

Anyone notice any *new* tasks or buildings that collect the trophies?


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

rr333 said:


> Anyone notice any *new* tasks or buildings that collect the trophies?


It looks like the usual suspects. Here’s a complete list.
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event

Plus the Zootopia Racetrack, it would appear. I don’t have that yet and will probably need to open about another 200 platinum chests before I ever get it


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I still need one more ear hat for Mowgli...my drops have been terrible and getting the last one became even harder.


No rush on him. He stops at level 2 and does exactly two things.  The poor kid has been standing around in his underwear on a rock for two hours at a time all damn day long.


----------



## supernova

bluecruiser said:


> *New attraction - Zootopia Race Track (every 4 hours)*
> 
> I don't know about the Lotus Fountain, it's still under construction in my park.
> 
> Full list of attractions confirmed to earn trophies:
> 1 hour:  Aurora's Spinning Wheel, Goofy's Playhouse, Pluto's House
> 2 hours: Fantasia Gardens and Fairways, The Incredibles House, Mickey's PhilharMagic
> 4 hours: Al's Toy Barn, The Kraken, Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop, Zootopia Race Track
> 6 hours: Enchanted Tiki Room
> 8 hours: Jumpin' Jellyfish, Splash Mountain


Fountain does not give trophies.


----------



## DoreyAdore

fairy787 said:


> So I had this game on my iphone which broke. So now I got it on my Ipod touch and now it set me back to the beginning!!!
> And I'm logged to the same apple id gameloft info. Anyone know what to do?


Did you have your account linked to Facebook?


----------



## fairy787

DoreyAdore said:


> Did you have your account linked to Facebook?


Yes I did! And It still had me start over!


----------



## rr333

Prince Chow Mein said:


> It looks like the usual suspects. Here’s a complete list.
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event
> 
> Plus the Zootopia Racetrack, it would appear. I don’t have that yet and will probably need to open about another 200 platinum chests before I ever get it



Thanks. Good luck with those chests!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> No rush on him. He stops at level 2 and does exactly two things.  The poor kid has been standing around in his underwear on a rock for two hours at a time all damn day long.


Hahahaha well thank you, that makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## pyork24

fairy787 said:


> Yes I did! And It still had me start over!



This happened to me the day the Aladdin event started.  My game kept crashing, so I deleted Local Data, reinstalled, and couldn't get my save to load.  

You need to e-mail Gameloft and they can reconnect your game to the Facebook, iTunes, or Play Store (for Android) save.

It took about 24 hours to get it straightened out, but I got my Lv 46 game back Friday evening.


----------



## FoSho7787

I just pressed Welcome on Jasmine, finally! Also, I noticed somebody mentioned that they Magic Carpets of Aladdin doesn't get anything for this event, and I am not getting anything from the Magic Lamp Theater.... Uncool.  I could still try to hold out that the Magic Lamp Theater will give me a Genie item? That would require faith in the Gameloft team to actually put an intelligible event together; however, basic is what we get. Event currency, at least.... sheesh.


----------



## McCoy

After taking me 23 days to initially welcome Bagheera, it took me another 13 days to get him to level 2.  Upon getting to level 2, he has a 12-hour task.  And then nothing else.  He is left with a 1-hour quest and a 2-hour task, like Mowgli, to do on repeat for the foreseeable future, with apparently nothing else to do until at least the next update.  Was hoping for something more, I guess.


----------



## figment_jii

mmmears said:


> I had one task asking for 40 and then right afterwards another task asking to tap 50.  I don't mind too much, though, since they are easier to find than the clouds and mostly because it's one of the few times I get gems as a reward.    Almost done with the 2nd set now.


Me too!  I had the 40 followed by the 50 task.  At least it's a pretty quick task and it does yield a nice amount of event currency (20 per scarab, so 200 per round).


----------



## KPach525

Heads up for those building the Lotus Fountain: Aladdin must be at level 4 to complete a subsequent task


----------



## supernova

Wish you all could have seen the insane grin on my face when Bagheera's final damn perch FINALLY dropped for me just now.  And then how quickly it disappeared when I realized that I have to start all over again to bring him up to level 2.


----------



## Daisy_Maisy

I downloaded this game through Google play. When trying to log in thru FB it asks me to disconnect to current game and start over at 0. No way!!! I am at level 36 and have unlocked almost all of my characters... Is there anyway to fix this?  If not is there anyone  that uses gameloft? M username is ToughBoxer242.


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone else had a character get stuck getting a lamp? It says they are "waiting" but never completes the task. Very frustrating, guess I'll have to submit a ticket.

**Edit....closed the game and reopened and it seems to be working now


----------



## Daisy_Maisy

I'm so excited Merlin unlocked Chip, Flora, & Zurg after upgrading Mickey and Minnie to level 10,not all at the same time ofcourse.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Prince Chow Mein said:


> It looks like the usual suspects. Here’s a complete list.
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event
> 
> Plus the Zootopia Racetrack, it would appear. I don’t have that yet and will probably need to open about another 200 platinum chests before I ever get it


I'm with you on that ridiculous quest.  I'm up to 28 platinum chests and have yet to get anything remotely helpful.  Even one of those concession stands would be nice, if they won't give me the race track, but nooooooo.  Just silly, useless magic.


----------



## lilclerk

Does anyone else sort of hope Iago has a "start fire" task in the Tiki Room? Or is that too meta?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Wish you all could have seen the insane grin on my face when Bagheera's final damn perch FINALLY dropped for me just now.  And then how quickly it disappeared when I realized that I have to start all over again to bring him up to level 2.



  I'll have to remember not to get too excited when/if I ever get those last 4 ear hats.  Yep, even trying all the possibilities I seem stuck at 16.


----------



## Cj333

How does welcoming Zurg help with the storyline? I can welcome him now but should I wait?


----------



## Catnita

supernova said:


> Lucky you.  I've needed one final perch for literally about two weeks now.  I'm NOT blowing gems on getting it.  So far the whole Jungle Book thing has been underwhelming, to say the least.


I hear welcoming Bagheera is a pain.....i am an ear hat away from leveling mowgli to lvl 2, so maybe I'm not really progressing nicely! 
I agree though. Hold out until you get that perch!! It will be such a relief when you finally get it.


----------



## blueelephant

I was wondering if Donald or chip (not Beauty and the Beast chip) helped with the event. They are both ready to welcome. But if they don't help, I'll just wait till the event is over.


----------



## PrincessS121212

blueelephant said:


> I was wondering if Donald or chip (not Beauty and the Beast chip) helped with the event. They are both ready to welcome. But if they don't help, I'll just wait till the event is over.


So far Donald has been useless.  Chip chipmunk doesn't get tokens or event currency so far, but he does have a 1 hour task for the mini event collecting the golden lamps going on right now, which is fairly handy.  He is also good for collecting items for Chief Bogo if you haven't finished zootopia yet.


----------



## hopemax

I just had the time reset bug in my IOS game.  Took me back to when the Lotus Fountain finished in my game.  Not as annoying as what other people have reported.  I have to retap scarabs, Mickey lost a couple hours on his 12 hr quest.  I had a Platinum Chest I had to reopen.  Got a concession instead of magic, so that was a slight improvement I guess.


----------



## blueelephant

PrincessS121212 said:


> So far Donald has been useless.  Chip chipmunk doesn't get tokens or event currency so far, but he does have a 1 hour task for the mini event collecting the golden lamps going on right now, which is fairly handy.  He is also good for collecting items for Chief Bogo if you haven't finished zootopia yet.


Thanks!!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I haven't been on here since the very beginning of this event started so I kinda just skimmed through the 15 pages from then to now.  I have Aladdin at level 3. Carpet and abu at level 2 or 3 and just hit the welcome button on jasmine about an hour ago. My main question is does anyone have an idea on how many gems iago will be? I don't recall seeing any posts on here in my skimming.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Rachel Snow White said:


> I haven't been on here since the very beginning of this event started so I kinda just skimmed through the 15 pages from then to now.  I have Aladdin at level 3. Carpet and abu at level 2 or 3 and just hit the welcome button on jasmine about an hour ago. My main question is does anyone have an idea on how many gems iago will be? I don't recall seeing any posts on here in my skimming.



We don't know for sure, but usually in these timed events, the first gem character is between 100-180 gems and the second is usually between 200-300.  I want to say the last 3 events the first character bundle was ~$3.99 for character and either currency or concession stand, and the second bundle is usually ~$5.99 for character and either currency, concession stand, or decoration.


----------



## McCoy

My *guess* would be that Iago would be 275 gems.


----------



## Windwaker4444

McCoy said:


> After taking me 23 days to initially welcome Bagheera, it took me another 13 days to get him to level 2.  Upon getting to level 2, he has a 12-hour task.  And then nothing else.  He is left with a 1-hour quest and a 2-hour task, like Mowgli, to do on repeat for the foreseeable future, with apparently nothing else to do until at least the next update.  Was hoping for something more, I guess.


Thanks for the heads up.  I'm about half way there to welcoming him.  I'll wait to work on him again until after Aladdin since there is no hurry.


----------



## ArtieMcD

Prince Chow Mein said:


> It looks like the usual suspects. Here’s a complete list.
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event
> 
> Plus the Zootopia Racetrack, it would appear. I don’t have that yet and will probably need to open about another 200 platinum chests before I ever get it




Don't forget, this game cloud saves periodically.  Thus, if you open a Platinum Chest and you get garbage, you can roll your game back to your last save and try to open the exact same chest and repeat till you get what you want.    The drop rates for the "good" stuff are ridiculously bad...   When I kept statistics early on to calculate the drop rates for the rare items, we found some of them were worse than 5% chance (1 in 20ish).    No big deal for those with deep pockets willing to spend $100s of dollars on a mobile game.   But for the rest of us free-to-play players that's the only way to control your fate to guarantee getting the exact item from each drop.    And that was the AVERAGE... some times it came sooner... and the other half the times it took many more attempts.   Just do the math to find out how much REAL money... it would cost to keep buying gems to keep buying random 5% dice rolls. 

Of course, backing up your save file is trivial for player of this game using Windows... those stuck on Android/iOS version the simplest way to backup your save file is to play on two devices (or switch in and out of airplane mode)... Most people have seen the dialog when you play offline or move from your phone to tablet the prompt asking which save file to use if you've played on two devices.     Just save right before you open your chest, transfer to device 2... open... and if you get garbage... open the game on the first device again and repeat.    There's no reason to waste another Platinum/Gold chest again for useless potions.

BTW, this works on every random drop in game... You can use it to guarantee gems everytime you run the parade... or guarantee an rare/epic/legendary drop after every timer countdown for each character task.    No matter what, the game odds still are in play and you're still hoping the game's RNG (random number generator) rolls the right number for you...  but as long as you are willing to put in the effort, you can get your Zootopia Racetrack guaranteed on your next Platinum chest.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else had a character get stuck getting a lamp? It says they are "waiting" but never completes the task. Very frustrating, guess I'll have to submit a ticket.
> 
> **Edit....closed the game and reopened and it seems to be working now


This has happened to me a few time during this update.  I close the game too and all is well.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm waiting on Genie now.  I guess I'll be collecting golden trophies for the next couple of days and leveling up everyone to at least 5 or 6.  I think I will hold off there so I can start saving for the 80k.  Seems to me that I've welcomed each character rather quickly compared to other events.  Watch the costumes be the killer!!!


----------



## mikegood2

ArtieMcD said:


> Don't forget, this game cloud saves periodically.  Thus, if you open a Platinum Chest and you get garbage, you can roll your game back to your last save and try to open the exact same chest and repeat till you get what you want.    The drop rates for the "good" stuff are ridiculously bad...   When I kept statistics early on to calculate the drop rates for the rare items, we found some of them were worse than 5% chance (1 in 20ish).    No big deal for those with deep pockets willing to spend $100s of dollars on a mobile game.   But for the rest of us free-to-play players that's the only way to control your fate to guarantee getting the exact item from each drop.    And that was the AVERAGE... some times it came sooner... and the other half the times it took many more attempts.   Just do the math to find out how much REAL money... it would cost to keep buying gems to keep buying random 5% dice rolls.
> 
> Of course, backing up your save file is trivial for player of this game using Windows... those stuck on Android/iOS version the simplest way to backup your save file is to play on two devices (or switch in and out of airplane mode)... Most people have seen the dialog when you play offline or move from your phone to tablet the prompt asking which save file to use if you've played on two devices.     *Just save right before you open your chest, transfer to device 2... open... and if you get garbage... open the game on the first device again and repeat*.    There's no reason to waste another Platinum/Gold chest again for useless potions.
> 
> BTW, this works on every random drop in game... You can use it to guarantee gems everytime you run the parade... or guarantee an rare/epic/legendary drop after every timer countdown for each character task.    No matter what, the game odds still are in play and you're still hoping the game's RNG (random number generator) rolls the right number for you...  but as long as you are willing to put in the effort, you can get your Zootopia Racetrack guaranteed on your next Platinum chest.



I have the game on 2 devices, an iPad and iPhone, and rarely have any issues moving from one device to the other. On most days I end up getting 4 gems for watching the trailer, 2 on each device. I've found that quitting  the app, restarting/loading it on the same device and then opening it on the other device works best. it makes sure that I'm playing the most up to date version of the game.

I've tried once, using the platinum chest technique between the two devices, but have only been able to redo it 4 times before It rewrote the cloud save to after I opened the chest. Do you need to be in airport mode to get it to work? I really want the speedway since it is the only attraction I'm missing. Doubt I'd use that technique for anything else.


----------



## mikegood2

I've always found the trophy mini-events, like gold strike, the most enjoyable and easiest to rank high.

Only want to finish in the top 50 for the Abu stand and Lantern trophy. Currently 3rd with 174 trophies collected before going to bed. I've got 84 more trophies that #50, so it shouldn't be a problem, lol


----------



## pugprincess

I just need 3 more ear hats then I can welcome Jasmine. I'm a bit behind all of you here it seems, but then I did only start playing the game a couple of weeks ago, so I think that's to be expected!  Aladdin, Abu and Carpet are all ready to be levelled up again. I've mostly been ignoring all the non-Aladdin stuff, but Cinderella is ready to be welcomed, and a few other characters are now ready for level up too.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

ArtieMcD said:


> Don't forget, this game cloud saves periodically.  Thus, if you open a Platinum Chest and you get garbage, you can roll your game back to your last save and try to open the exact same chest and repeat till you get what you want.    The drop rates for the "good" stuff are ridiculously bad...   When I kept statistics early on to calculate the drop rates for the rare items, we found some of them were worse than 5% chance (1 in 20ish).    No big deal for those with deep pockets willing to spend $100s of dollars on a mobile game.   But for the rest of us free-to-play players that's the only way to control your fate to guarantee getting the exact item from each drop.    And that was the AVERAGE... some times it came sooner... and the other half the times it took many more attempts.   Just do the math to find out how much REAL money... it would cost to keep buying gems to keep buying random 5% dice rolls.
> 
> Of course, backing up your save file is trivial for player of this game using Windows... those stuck on Android/iOS version the simplest way to backup your save file is to play on two devices (or switch in and out of airplane mode)... Most people have seen the dialog when you play offline or move from your phone to tablet the prompt asking which save file to use if you've played on two devices.     Just save right before you open your chest, transfer to device 2... open... and if you get garbage... open the game on the first device again and repeat.    There's no reason to waste another Platinum/Gold chest again for useless potions.
> 
> BTW, this works on every random drop in game... You can use it to guarantee gems everytime you run the parade... or guarantee an rare/epic/legendary drop after every timer countdown for each character task.    No matter what, the game odds still are in play and you're still hoping the game's RNG (random number generator) rolls the right number for you...  but as long as you are willing to put in the effort, you can get your Zootopia Racetrack guaranteed on your next Platinum chest.


Thanks for the detailed description of how it works - very helpful indeed. I must admit to being tempted to give it a try, but I think I’ll wait until after the Aladdin Event. I don’t want to risk it all going pear shaped and me losing progress in the event!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

bluecruiser said:


> We don't know yet because Iago won't be available until about 2 and 1/2 days from now.


Never mind I found it on the DMK fb page iago will be 250


----------



## Samkush

Feeling pretty good about this event so far! Good amount of trophies, have 8 more hours of Mickey watching the sandstorms from the fun wheel and Aladdin & Jasmine have 8 hours left of planning the surprise party for Genie! Also so happy to hear Eago is 250 gems cuz I have 236 now and I think I can get enough within 20 days Yay!! lol


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> I've always found the trophy mini-events, like gold strike, the most enjoyable and easiest to rank high.
> 
> Only want to finish in the top 50 for the Abu stand and Lantern trophy. Currently 3rd with 174 trophies collected before going to bed. I've got 84 more trophies that #50, so it shouldn't be a problem, lol



Agree that this mini event is not competitive.   I am in 2nd with 116.  40 more than 10th and about 80 more 50th.   Not all of the trophy characters are going after them too.   Working on leveling up L/K and Aladdin characters.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Samkush said:


> Feeling pretty good about this event so far! Good amount of trophies, have 8 more hours of Mickey watching the sandstorms from the fun wheel and Aladdin & Jasmine have 8 hours left of planning the surprise party for Genie! Also so happy to hear Eago is 250 gems cuz I have 236 now and I think I can get enough within 20 days Yay!! lol



You'll definitely make it to 250 gems. Just get your two a day at the theater.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> So far Donald has been useless.  Chip chipmunk doesn't get tokens or event currency so far, but he does have a 1 hour task for the mini event collecting the golden lamps going on right now, which is fairly handy.  He is also good for collecting items for Chief Bogo if you haven't finished zootopia yet.


I don't think Donald is a matter of "so far...".  He doesn't have an Aladdin-themed tasks, so I don't expect him to come in handy at all this time.  Other characters are able to at least yield tokens, so I figure those will eventually turn into tasks for Genie, Iago, and Jafar.


----------



## lmmatooki

Anyone else having the problem when you send characters on quests, then come back to the game hours later, and they "just started" the quest? I kept having this happen so I left the game open for a while after I sent them on the quest to make sure they started it but it is still doing it. It's starting to set me back in the event, which is aggravating. And of course it just happened when I sent Jasmine and Aladdin on the 10 hour quest when they should have finished it by now.


----------



## lmmatooki

Also, my trophies are not getting collected either, I have collected a ton and I checked for the first time and it says I only have one.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

lmmatooki said:


> Anyone else having the problem when you send characters on quests, then come back to the game hours later, and they "just started" the quest? I kept having this happen so I left the game open for a while after I sent them on the quest to make sure they started it but it is still doing it. It's starting to set me back in the event, which is aggravating. And of course it just happened when I sent Jasmine and Aladdin on the 10 hour quest when they should have finished it by now.





lmmatooki said:


> Also, my trophies are not getting collected either, I have collected a ton and I checked for the first time and it says I only have one.



Other folks on here have definitely mentioned similar issues since the update.  Fortunately, I haven't yet had these issues, but with every additional person that reports them on here, I get more and more worried that I'll be next!  It definitely seems like the issues have been spreading to more people with every passing day.  Hopefully the issue gets resolved quickly for you!  I would put in a complaint with gameloft, though it doesn't sound like that's always successful at getting the issue resolved, it will at least make them aware of yet another person with the issue.


----------



## lmmatooki

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Other folks on here have definitely mentioned similar issues since the update.  Fortunately, I haven't yet had these issues, but with every additional person that reports them on here, I get more and more worried that I'll be next!  It definitely seems like the issues have been spreading to more people with every passing day.  Hopefully the issue gets resolved quickly for you!  I would put in a complaint with gameloft, though it doesn't sound like that's always successful at getting the issue resolved, it will at least make them aware of yet another person with the issue.


I have been playing this game for a little over a year and only had 1 issue that was resolved immediately on its own so it came as quite a shock to have 2 at once. Sent in for 2 tickets a little while ago and hopefully it will be resolved.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

What's the recommendation for event character levels going into Jafar?  On the LK event I thought most needed to be at lvl 5 or 6, with the exception of Simba (last character collected prior to the battle, so Genie in this case).  I figure with 1.5 days until Genie's available my focus should be getting these event characters leveled up.  Currently have Jasmine, Abu & Carpet at lvl 4, and Aladdin at lvl 5.  Everyone except Jasmine is ready to level up again - except I don't have that many lamps yet, so need to keep focusing on those too.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> I don't think Donald is a matter of "so far...".  He doesn't have an Aladdin-themed tasks, so I don't expect him to come in handy at all this time.  Other characters are able to at least yield tokens, so I figure those will eventually turn into tasks for Genie, Iago, and Jafar.


You are most likely right, but I remember in the past he occasionally got fabric, so I have slim hope he'd help with the costumes for Al and Jasmine.


----------



## CallieMar

I was one of those who lost a lot of progress from these game glitches.  I had to welcome Jasmine 3 times the other day!  And right as I sent Aladdin and Jasmine on the 10 hr task last night, I lost another 6 hours of progress, after I had leveled everyone up too.  Someone on FB recommended force saving to the cloud every once in a while, and that seems to have helped.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> You are most likely right, but I remember in the past he occasionally got fabric, so I have slim hope he'd help with the costumes for Al and Jasmine.


Fabric's a whole other story    Let's hope putting him in his silly pumpkin costume will help with fabric again!


----------



## FoSho7787

This morning's progress: Impatiently waiting to "Welcome a Magic-Maker: Welcome the Genie"   *girlie squeals*
Aladdin: Leveling to level 5 now
Jasmine: Level 3, ready for 4...going to level her to 5 today
Abu: Level 3, ready for 4
Carpet: Level 1, ready for 2. Someone said they left Zazu and Rafiki at Level 1 the entire LK event.... I'm trying it, and Carpet is getting me tons of items
Otherwise, I don't want to have to go crazy to get a ton of Lamps for Genie.... because, well.... he's the Genie. LOL


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have Aladdin on level 5 and ready to level up again aside from the lamps. Jasmine on level 5 and almost ready to level up again. Abu and the Carpet are on level 4 as well. I don't want to level anyone up, mostly so I can save the sweeps and scoops to welcome Genie.


----------



## lmmatooki

Well I got a response back from both my tickets. The trophy issue was resolved on its own before they responded back. For the other issue, they said "I should run the game a little bit before closing", which I have been doing and that hasn't been working, and "If I play on multiple devices, that could be part of the problem" but I only use one device. So much for getting their help.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have Aladdin on level 5 and ready to level up again aside from the lamps. Jasmine on level 5 and almost ready to level up again. Abu and the Carpet are on level 4 as well. I don't want to level anyone up, mostly so I can save the sweeps and scoops to welcome Genie.


Good idea. I have Carpet and Jasmine at level 5, Aladdin level 6 and Abu at level 7. A couple of them are ready to level up again but I think this is a good holding point to wait for Genie.


----------



## mikegood2

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have Aladdin on level 5 and ready to level up again aside from the lamps. Jasmine on level 5 and almost ready to level up again. Abu and the Carpet are on level 4 as well. I don't want to level anyone up, mostly so I can save the sweeps and scoops to welcome Genie.





MickeySkywalker said:


> Good idea. I have Carpet and Jasmine at level 5, Aladdin level 6 and Abu at level 7. A couple of them are ready to level up again but I think this is a good holding point to wait for Genie.



In a similar boat. Have Aladdin at level 7 and everyone else at 5, but Abu and Carpet are ready to level. Contemplating, if I should, or should not, level those two up before Genie tomorrow. My main focus today will be collecting lamps, but have a feeling I'll cave in and level both up this afternoon


----------



## Bettie

Ugh, the "losing your progress" bug got me yesterday. Sent Jasmine back a couple of levels and sent me back before getting the welcome Genie task. Also lost a bunch of trophies. Got annoyed and didn't open the game for several hours so also lost out on collecting more trophies. Argh. So far no word from Gameloft on the ticket except to say that they are aware of the issue and working on it.


----------



## lmmatooki

Bettie said:


> Ugh, the "losing your progress" bug got me yesterday. Sent Jasmine back a couple of levels and sent me back before getting the welcome Genie task. Also lost a bunch of trophies. Got annoyed and didn't open the game for several hours so also lost out on collecting more trophies. Argh. So far no word from Gameloft on the ticket except to say that they are aware of the issue and working on it.


Sorry that you have joined the club as well :/


----------



## Terry851

lmmatooki said:


> Sorry that you have joined the club as well :/



I don't mean to scare you or others, but I've been hit with the 'progress lost' bug 8 times so far over the past 2 weeks, 6 times over the past 3 days.  I've had to re-welcome Jasmine 3 times, have had to re-level all of my Aladdin characters from multiple times (at least 3, maybe more), and have lost more trophies than I care to count.  I've reported each incident, but have not heard back from support.  I cringe every time the game restarts as I'll never know what my status will be.  Currently, I'm on my third time I'm ready to welcome Genie.  I wish the $$ I've invested in this game would make a difference, but this bug does not care if you're a paying customer or not.


----------



## Bettie

What levels did the characters need to be to battle Scar in Lion King? Like others above, trying to decide how much I want to level up my characters to conserve event currency and make welcoming Genie easier.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Any speculation on what tasks will be used for welcoming Genie?


----------



## lmmatooki

Terry851 said:


> I don't mean to scare you or others, but I've been hit with the 'progress lost' bug 8 times so far over the past 2 weeks, 6 times over the past 3 days.  I've had to re-welcome Jasmine 3 times, have had to re-level all of my Aladdin characters from multiple times (at least 3, maybe more), and have lost more trophies than I care to count.  I've reported each incident, but have not heard back from support.  I cringe every time the game restarts as I'll never know what my status will be.  Currently, I'm on my third time I'm ready to welcome Genie.  I wish the $$ I've invested in this game would make a difference, but this bug does not care if you're a paying customer or not.


Oh no, that's awful! At least you have been able to catch up and hopefully it will stop happening. Maybe gameloft or the interns or whatever will give us something for this inconvenience because it seems to be happening to a lot of people now.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got everyone parked at Level 5, holding off until tomorrow so i can focus on having Lamps for Iago & Genie


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Bettie said:


> What levels did the characters need to be to battle Scar in Lion King? Like others above, trying to decide how much I want to level up my characters to conserve event currency and make welcoming Genie easier.


I'm not sure but all of my Lion King Characters are level 5 except for Timon and Pumbaa who are level 6 and Scar has been defeated. Hope this helps.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Oh no, that's awful! At least you have been able to catch up and hopefully it will stop happening. Maybe gameloft or the interns or whatever will give us something for this inconvenience because it seems to be happening to a lot of people now.


Today was my turn to join the 'lost progress' club.  I had to level up Abu 3 times before it saved the information.  I also lost trophies and worst of all...A Bagheera hat.  I actually think I'm more upset about losing the hat than anything else.  What a pain.  Almost every time I've logged in today, it says I've been playing offline and to choose between my cloud or device data. But I haven't been offline until it force closes on me.   Every time this happens I lose a few hours of game play.  Remember the reasoning the interns had for not expanding the playing field??  The whole, it will cause game play issues, etc....I think I believe them now.  The repeated force closings for me happened during the LK/Frontierland expansion update and continues to this day.  Hope they get a handle on this soon.  It's making it really hard to play.  A Bagheera hat!!!!   It takes me like a week to earn one of those!!!!  Be careful what you wish for.....


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Windwaker4444 said:


> Today was my turn to join the 'lost progress' club.  I had to level up Abu 3 times before it saved the information.  I also lost trophies and worst of all...A Bagheera hat.  I actually think I'm more upset about losing the hat than anything else.  What a pain.  Almost every time I've logged in today, it says I've been playing offline and to choose between my cloud or device data. But I haven't been offline until it force closes on me.   Every time this happens I lose a few hours of game play.  Remember the reasoning the interns had for not expanding the playing field??  The whole, it will cause game play issues, etc....I think I believe them now.  The repeated force closings for me happened during the LK/Frontierland expansion update and continues to this day.  Hope they get a handle on this soon.  It's making it really hard to play.  A Bagheera hat!!!!   It takes me like a week to earn one of those!!!!  Be careful what you wish for.....



Ugh!!! Sorry to hear that! I opened my game earlier and all of my progress had been stopped for all tasks and my level up of Jasmine. I'm just going to re do it all tonight before bed and hope it is ok in the morning! Hopefully you can get back on track!


----------



## rr333

CallieMar said:


> I was one of those who lost a lot of progress from these game glitches.  I had to welcome Jasmine 3 times the other day!  And right as I sent Aladdin and Jasmine on the 10 hr task last night, I lost another 6 hours of progress, after I had leveled everyone up too.  Someone on FB recommended force saving to the cloud every once in a while, and that seems to have helped.




*How do you force save to the cloud???*

Like so many, I have been dealing with the lost progress glitch too... since at least Sat morning. I've welcomed and leveled up characters more than once and the latest frustration: I've started Jasmine and Aladdin on their 10-hour task about 6-7 times over the last few days... they even finished it once and I got the prompt to welcome Genie.... but next time I logged in, it had gone back to before they started it again. And they are on it again right now. Really hoping that when I wake up tomorrow, they are done and ready to welcome Genie when he comes available. I've also started to notice that each time it happens, my happiness gets lower and lower... as if it's been longer and longer since I've played the game. So incredibly frustrated


----------



## Windwaker4444

rr333 said:


> *How do you force save to the cloud???*
> 
> Like so many, I have been dealing with the lost progress glitch too... since at least Sat morning. I've welcomed and leveled up characters more than once and the latest frustration: I've started Jasmine and Aladdin on their 10-hour task about 6-7 times over the last few days... they even finished it once and I got the prompt to welcome Genie.... but next time I logged in, it had gone back to before they started it again. And they are on it again right now. Really hoping that when I wake up tomorrow, they are done and ready to welcome Genie when he comes available. I've also started to notice that each time it happens, my happiness gets lower and lower... as if it's been longer and longer since I've played the game. So incredibly frustrated


Not sure how to force save to the cloud but I would love to know if you figure it out.  That's horrible timing where you are losing time.  Seriously a bad spot.  I hope you get the prompt for Genie in the morning too.  I haven't noticed the happiness dropping, but it makes sense if the game thinks you haven't been playing since you keep losing time.  HOW FRUSTRATING!!!!  Good luck tomorrow.  Let me know if you get the Genie prompt.


----------



## hopemax

Me, last night. "I am spending all day at Epcot tomorrow, I can upgrade Timon to 10."

Click

"Upgrade Aladdin to level 4 to do Event task."

Crap

So I can't start Welcoming Genie until after we get back tonight and Timon finishes, Upgrade Aladdin, Aladdin & Jamine do their joint task. I'm also at Epcot all day tomorrow for an Event. So maybe late Saturday I can actually start earning Genie tokens in my Windows game.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Any speculation on what tasks will be used for welcoming Genie?


Sorry for the late response but according to the patch notes (which aren't always right) the only one it mentions is Nala-Seeking advice for Genie Bracers


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Today was my turn to join the 'lost progress' club.  I had to level up Abu 3 times before it saved the information.  I also lost trophies and worst of all...A Bagheera hat.  I actually think I'm more upset about losing the hat than anything else.  What a pain.  Almost every time I've logged in today, it says I've been playing offline and to choose between my cloud or device data. But I haven't been offline until it force closes on me.   Every time this happens I lose a few hours of game play.  Remember the reasoning the interns had for not expanding the playing field??  The whole, it will cause game play issues, etc....I think I believe them now.  The repeated force closings for me happened during the LK/Frontierland expansion update and continues to this day.  Hope they get a handle on this soon.  It's making it really hard to play.  A Bagheera hat!!!!   It takes me like a week to earn one of those!!!!  Be careful what you wish for.....


That sucks! Honestly they need to fix this instead of giving us 2 events back to back...that makes a lot more sense to me instead of screwing us over in an event that we can't even play properly.


----------



## lmmatooki

rr333 said:


> *How do you force save to the cloud???*
> 
> Like so many, I have been dealing with the lost progress glitch too... since at least Sat morning. I've welcomed and leveled up characters more than once and the latest frustration: I've started Jasmine and Aladdin on their 10-hour task about 6-7 times over the last few days... they even finished it once and I got the prompt to welcome Genie.... but next time I logged in, it had gone back to before they started it again. And they are on it again right now. Really hoping that when I wake up tomorrow, they are done and ready to welcome Genie when he comes available. I've also started to notice that each time it happens, my happiness gets lower and lower... as if it's been longer and longer since I've played the game. So incredibly frustrated


Hoping today will be your lucky day and you'll get out of the cycle!!


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> Sorry for the late response but according to the patch notes (which aren't always right) the only one it mentions is Nala-Seeking advice for Genie Bracers


Sweet! I sent her on that quest already in hopes that it would be for one of his items


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Maybe I missed this discussion somewhere but anyone have an idea what Cave of Wonders is gonna cost us? Money, gems? It says construction time instant


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

MickeySkywalker said:


> Maybe I missed this discussion somewhere but anyone have an idea what Cave of Wonders is gonna cost us? Money, gems? It says construction time instant


I'm betting money.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> I'm betting money.


That's what I was thinking. Maybe part of an Iago bundle?


----------



## SunDial

hopemax said:


> Me, last night. "I am spending all day at Epcot tomorrow, I can upgrade Timon to 10."
> 
> Click
> 
> "Upgrade Aladdin to level 4 to do Event task."
> 
> Crap
> 
> So I can't start Welcoming Genie until after we get back tonight and Timon finishes, Upgrade Aladdin, Aladdin & Jamine do their joint task. I'm also at Epcot all day tomorrow for an Event. So maybe late Saturday I can actually start earning Genie tokens in my Windows game.




Have fun.  As soon as I am off work I am driving up for the weekend.


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> That's what I was thinking. Maybe part of an Iago bundle?


That is what I am thinking as well


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Guess it was both. I went with the $6.99 option for both. Hate to spend the money but didn't want to give up 400 gems


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Bought the Iago and Cave of Wonder Bundle for $10.99 (AUD) 

Genie needs:

8 Magic Lamps
20 Genie Gauntlets
20 Genie Ears

*Genie Ears:*

Iago 2 hrs Search for Jafar
Abu 4 hrs Sneak Around
Aladdin 4 hrs Thinking of Date Ideas
Minnie 4 hrs Take Photos with Guests
Toy Soldier 6 hrs Visit Jessies Snack Roundup
The Lotus Fountain 8 hrs
Aladdin Parade Float
Silver Chests

*Genie Gauntlets*

Iago 60 min Watching the Entrance
Jasmine 2 hrs Visiting the Marketplace
Mike 2 hrs Submit Files
Tinkerbell 2 hrs Find Lost Things
Sulley 4 hrs Laugh it Up
Nala 6 hrs Seeking Advice
Cave of Wonders 4 hrs
Silver Chests


----------



## lmmatooki

Ended up not getting anything for Genie from 2/3 characters I sent out on quests that can get his items, hopefully Nala pulls through. And finally Minnie can do something productive for us!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

lmmatooki said:


> Ended up not getting anything for Genie from 2/3 characters I sent out on quests that can get his items, hopefully Nala pulls through. And finally Minnie can do something productive for us!



I got lucky with two Gauntlets but that's all.


----------



## rr333

lmmatooki said:


> Hoping today will be your lucky day and you'll get out of the cycle!!





Windwaker4444 said:


> Not sure how to force save to the cloud but I would love to know if you figure it out.  That's horrible timing where you are losing time.  Seriously a bad spot.  I hope you get the prompt for Genie in the morning too.  I haven't noticed the happiness dropping, but it makes sense if the game thinks you haven't been playing since you keep losing time.  HOW FRUSTRATING!!!!  Good luck tomorrow.  Let me know if you get the Genie prompt.



Thanks! So far, so good this morning! Jasmine and Aladdin finished their task just in time for Genie to be available. And I'm so happy that I had a few characters on tasks already that helped get a few tokens for Genie. I've started collecting items to welcome him. I also got Iago and the Cave of Wonders with gems I'd been saving up. (Side note, a few minutes later I panicked when I noticed a lot of my gems were so low!... Duh, I spent them!  ) 

I've been taking screen shots, but I don't know if they will look at those or not. I wish they would do something to help us out... level up all of our event characters one level, or a nice pile of gems, or maybe even add a few days to the event, so we have more time to catch up.... but fix the darn glitch first!!!


----------



## B&tBlove88

Would you guys buy the bundle for $6.99 or spend the 400 gems (I have 1268)? I'm stuck, 400 gems is worth about $16, so $7 is a good deal, but I haven't really spent my gems on anything in months (I usually always buy the bundles).


----------



## Mayi

Have you noticed how te amount of lamps needed to level up Aladdin and Jasmine changes drastically from 3 for level 5 to 8 for level 6? Do you think that's a way of telling us we shouldn't need to level them further than five for the event?


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

MickeySkywalker said:


> Guess it was both. I went with the $6.99 option for both. Hate to spend the money but didn't want to give up 400 gems


Same here.


----------



## Aces86

Got iago and cave of wonders bundle. SPent the $7. Sent all my characters out for genie stuff and got nothin! At least no cuff links anyway. People are still on quest for the ears


----------



## KPach525

Can anyone share if Iago is any help with tokens? Trying to decide if he is worth the gems after I just bought the cave of wonders


----------



## lmmatooki

rr333 said:


> Thanks! So far, so good this morning! Jasmine and Aladdin finished their task just in time for Genie to be available. And I'm so happy that I had a few characters on tasks already that helped get a few tokens for Genie. I've started collecting items to welcome him. I also got Iago and the Cave of Wonders with gems I'd been saving up. (Side note, a few minutes later I panicked when I noticed a lot of my gems were so low!... Duh, I spent them!  )
> 
> I've been taking screen shots, but I don't know if they will look at those or not. I wish they would do something to help us out... level up all of our event characters one level, or a nice pile of gems, or maybe even add a few days to the event, so we have more time to catch up.... but fix the darn glitch first!!!


Awesome!! And I agree!


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> Can anyone share if Iago is any help with tokens? Trying to decide if he is worth the gems after I just bought the cave of wonders


He can get Genie's ear hat 2 hrs and gauntlets 1hr. Unsure about anything else because all my other characters are ready to level up.


----------



## littlebearfan

KPach525 said:


> Can anyone share if Iago is any help with tokens? Trying to decide if he is worth the gems after I just bought the cave of wonders



Someone already mentioned his tasks for genie items, he also has a 4 hour task for his own token (think it's the feather). He is only at level 2 in my game, so not sure if he will be more help later on.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I experienced a mini version of the glitch this morning.  Fortunately only lost a few hours - basically didn't recognize when I logged in this morning, gathered everything and set everyone back out on quests.  Got the same items reopening my chests, and had to start my parade over again, and of course lost out on some trophies.  It could have been worse.  Genie progress is going pretty well: 7 cuffs and 3 ears.  Carpet and Aladdin are lvl 5, Abu and Jasmine are lvl 4.  All except Carpet are ready to level again, and I'm 3 lamps away from maxing out on lamps.

Leveling other characters like crazy to keep on top of my strategy for getting Iago, but keeping it mainly to characters that don't impact token drops.  Still need 140 gems!  That 40 gem daily reward that I'll hit in 5 days is going to be necessary to hit my target!   I still have 5 more gems that I should get tonight for this evening's character leveling and freebie video gems.  I'm actually slightly ahead of where I hoped to be in terms of the gem strategy!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Is there anything more useless than a gold chest at this point?  And yet they keeeeeep popping up for me.  Oh well.


----------



## Aces86

Ugh well the glitch just hit me. Somehow I don't have any genie ears anymore when I know I had at least a couple. This is so annoying.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

How is everyone doing? I have 12/20 gauntlets and 6/20 ears for Genie. Has anyone welcomed him yet?


----------



## chocolatte89

LuvToPlay! said:


> How is everyone doing? I have 12/20 gauntlets and 6/20 ears for Genie. Has anyone welcomed him yet?


I'm about the same as you. 15 gauntlets and 6 ear hats. Hoping to welcome him tomorrow!


----------



## go oilers go

LuvToPlay! said:


> How is everyone doing? I have 12/20 gauntlets and 6/20 ears for Genie. Has anyone welcomed him yet?


 Not so lucky, only 4 and 5 so far...


----------



## lmmatooki

Aces86 said:


> Ugh well the glitch just hit me. Somehow I don't have any genie ears anymore when I know I had at least a couple. This is so annoying.


I'm so sorry!! They need to start doing something about this!


----------



## lmmatooki

LuvToPlay! said:


> How is everyone doing? I have 12/20 gauntlets and 6/20 ears for Genie. Has anyone welcomed him yet?


I'm doing decent, I have13/8 lamps, 10/20 gauntlets, and 2/20 hats


----------



## hopemax

Well, this went from bad to worse in my Windows game.  Got home, waited for Timon to finish.  Click. Game crashed and computer started rebooting.  After I could get back in, the game restarted me to the very beginning.  I submitted a ticket, but we'll see how long it takes to resolve if they can.

Tried reinstalling.  Now the app  won't even load.  It is in a loop of "Checking Content" and a "Connectivity Check" which is successful.  Then back to Checking Conent.


----------



## CallieMar

rr333 said:


> *How do you force save to the cloud???*
> 
> Like so many, I have been dealing with the lost progress glitch too... since at least Sat morning. I've welcomed and leveled up characters more than once and the latest frustration: I've started Jasmine and Aladdin on their 10-hour task about 6-7 times over the last few days... they even finished it once and I got the prompt to welcome Genie.... but next time I logged in, it had gone back to before they started it again. And they are on it again right now. Really hoping that when I wake up tomorrow, they are done and ready to welcome Genie when he comes available. I've also started to notice that each time it happens, my happiness gets lower and lower... as if it's been longer and longer since I've played the game. So incredibly frustrated



I disconnect, then reconnect to FB.  The game crashed twice on me since then but only lost about an hour each time.  So now I also turn off wifi when I do this, and wait a few seconds to make sure everyone is fully sent off on their task before closing.  No issues today so far *knocks wood*  Believe me, I know how frustrated you are, it almost made me want to give up on the game completely!  But Aladdin is one of my favorite movies and I knew I'd regret it lol.  I have very little memory left on my phone (despite having no downloaded music and very few apps on it) and wonder if that is one of the reasons it's been so unstable.  Although I was fine with the Frontierland update which was pretty big.



KPach525 said:


> Can anyone share if Iago is any help with tokens? Trying to decide if he is worth the gems after I just bought the cave of wonders



Iago has dropped Genie's cuffs pretty much every time for me, but you need Cave of Wonders to do that task.  I hope he's as helpful with the hats, this morning I had good drops for the hats and nothing for the cuffs, and but only got one hat since then.  I have 12 cuffs and 8 hats, maybe I can welcome him tomorrow if I'm lucky but Sunday is more likely.


----------



## mikegood2

Having awful drop rates. Have basically had every collectible character out and only have 7 cuffs and 5 hats. Wondering if my drop rate has really been that bad or if I lost some of my progress today?

Yesterday I FINALLY welcome Begheera and almost have enough elixir for Toy Alien, which will give me all the game characters!


----------



## pugprincess

I've just unlocked the ability to welcome Genie. I think it's going to take a while to gather all those resources. I'm trying to get the others up to level 5, though Aladdin is level 6 now. I paid for the Iago bundle too, as soon as Aladdin was announced I knew I'd be buying all the premium characters even though until then I'd not spent any real money on the game yet. How could I resist Carpet and Iago?!

Really worried to hear about the glitch still causing problems, I hope they can fix it soon.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Sent all characters that could get items for Genie out last night and this morning they all were back at the 2, 4, or 6 hours starts. Good thing I am busy this morning so I can send them right back out, but would've been nice to maybe get some items out of it...ugh. Not very good drop rates for Genie items so far (7 cuffs, 6 hats)


----------



## Disney_Princess83

24 hours after you could welcome Genie and I'm halfway finally. 10 gauntlets and 11 genie hats. Thanks to a glitch, a lost 2 genie hats. I collected items from characters doing tasks when the game crashed. I lost the hats I had collected and when I finished the tasks again, no hats. Frustrating but not tragic. 

So far Iago has been unhelpful. He has only given me one gauntlet and currency. He's also difficult to level up. 

I ended the mini event on #2 with 613 trophies. I would have preferred sweeps and scoops but the event currency is nice as well as the Abu stand.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Sent all characters that could get items for Genie out last night and this morning they all were back at the 2, 4, or 6 hours starts. Good thing I am busy this morning so I can send them right back out, but would've been nice to maybe get some items out of it...ugh. Not very good drop rates for Genie items so far (7 cuffs, 6 hats)


I was hoping to welcome Genie today but may be waiting until Sunday. Have 20/20 cuffs and 10/20 ears. I'm focusing all my characters on gather for Genie and none to level up Igao but still very slow. The ears just won't drop.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

LuvToPlay! said:


> How is everyone doing? I have 12/20 gauntlets and 6/20 ears for Genie. Has anyone welcomed him yet?


18 gauntlets and 14 ears!


----------



## SunDial

14 gauntlets and 8 ears for me.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

12 cuff things and 8 ear hats for me so far (but hopefully I'll have more in about 15 minutes) I find weekends are harder to keep up with the game than when I'm at work.  I've got IMPORTANT things on weekends haha.


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> Having awful drop rates. Have basically had every collectible character out and only have 7 cuffs and 5 hats. Wondering if my drop rate has really been that bad or if I lost some of my progress today?
> 
> Yesterday I FINALLY welcome Begheera and almost have enough elixir for Toy Alien, which will give me all the game characters!



My drop rate has drastically increased since last night. Currently have all the gauntlets collected and 14 of the ears.

Since Genie takes 8 hours to welcome, I'm hoping to finish this evening and level up one, or possibly 2 other characters, before I begin welcoming him right before going bed.


----------



## chocolatte89

mikegood2 said:


> My drop rate has drastically increased since last night. Currently have all the gauntlets collected and 14 of the ears.
> 
> Since Genie takes 8 hours to welcome, I'm hoping to finish this evening and level up one, or possibly 2 other characters, before I begin welcoming him right before going bed.



I'm actually doing much worse with drops today! Iago was dropping pretty consistently yesterday, which helped me collect all of the gauntlets. Today, I've been sending every character out, and have only had 2 hats drop in total. I'm only up to 10 ear hats. I was hoping to welcome Genie overnight as well, but it looks like it's (hopefully!) going to be tomorrow.

Has anyone welcomed Genie yet? I'm interested to know what levels each character needs in order to battle Jafar.


----------



## karmstr112

mikegood2 said:


> Having awful drop rates. Have basically had every collectible character out and only have 7 cuffs and 5 hats. Wondering if my drop rate has really been that bad or if I lost some of my progress today?
> 
> Yesterday I FINALLY welcome Begheera and almost have enough elixir for Toy Alien, which will give me all the game characters!



I'm moving closer to having enough elixir for Toy Alien, but now I'm worried Jafar will need some for his items. I'm planning on waiting until he can be welcomed before adding Toy Alien. I've got a LONG way to go before I can welcome Bagheera.


----------



## karmstr112

LuvToPlay! said:


> How is everyone doing? I have 12/20 gauntlets and 6/20 ears for Genie. Has anyone welcomed him yet?



19 gauntlets & 9 ears


----------



## go oilers go

LuvToPlay! said:


> How is everyone doing? I have 12/20 gauntlets and 6/20 ears for Genie. Has anyone welcomed him yet?


Just 4 gauntlets to go...


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> My drop rate has drastically increased since last night. Currently have all the gauntlets collected and 14 of the ears.
> 
> Since Genie takes 8 hours to welcome, I'm hoping to finish this evening and level up one, or possibly 2 other characters, before I begin welcoming him right before going bed.


Same her on the drop rate!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Still no luck on drops for me. 7 cuffs and 6 hats. Should I use gems to buy the Cave of Wonders? I have exactly 150 so not sure if it is worth it or not......


----------



## go oilers go

Just started the 8 hour task of welcoming Genie


----------



## Sazzafraz

Finally just got the final hat. Welcoming Genie in 8 hours.  I'll keep collecting lamps in the mean time everyone else, sans Iago is ready to level to 5


----------



## mydisneyfix

Did any one else place in the leader board event and NOT get their reward?  2 minutes before it ended I was around 30th place.  The bottom of the top 50 was at least one hundred lamps behind.  I had to drive so I couldn't watch the event count down. I wasn't able to check my game until several hours after the event ended.  I got nothing.  I reloaded the game and still nothing. My connection is good and still nothing.  I'm really bummed.  I was trying hard to get Abu's stand. I'm sure I did.  Maybe a glitch?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

After welcoming Genie he has a 2 hour joint task with Aladdin. Mickey and Goofy have a 4 hour joint task. After the 2 hour task you can build Genies Magic Lamp for 19,500. Then Genie has a 2 hour single task. I should mention that I was able to level Genie up to 2 right after welcoming him.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

so I jumped ahead on my second phone to see what the requirements for the boss battle will be; Aladdin and Jasmine need to be lvl 5, Abu 4 (possibly 3) and Genie 3. first is a round of 12 fights at 4hr then a round of 24 at 2 hr. The next attraction costs 19,500 event currency so stalk up! http://imgur.com/a/XwumT also there was like a good 10 quests between welcoming Genie and the first boss fight. included Mickey, Minnie and Goofy as well as all the Aladdin gang


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm four hours into welcoming Genie and I already have enough items to upgrade him to level 2 as soon as hes welcomed.I had over 46,000 Sultan Coin but welcoming Genie really brought my currency down. Focusing on gathering event currency and sweeps and scoops for now.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm four hours into welcoming Genie and I already have enough items to upgrade him to level 2 as soon as hes welcomed.I had over 46,000 Sultan Coin but welcoming Genie really brought my currency down. Focusing on gathering event currency and sweeps and scoops for now.


I didn't notice that part about the currency until I read your post.  Just checked my currency, and sure enough...

Guess the Gameloft interns learned from the Lion King when way too many people cashed in for 80 gems at the end.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> I didn't notice that part about the currency until I read your post.  Just checked my currency, and sure enough...
> 
> Guess the Gameloft interns learned from the Lion King when way too many people cashed in for 80 gems at the end.



Apparently. When we have to build Genies Lamp Show, it's 19,500 Sultan Coins.


----------



## Araminta18

Boo. After welcoming Genie I've only got 23k sultan coins--the lamp show will knock out pretty much all that. *sigh*


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Another mini event? I enjoy them but they've had too many lately. I wish they would focus their energy towards fixing the crashing issues before giving us yet another mini event that will be active during the week when kids should be focused on going back to school. Probably just having a cranky morning.  Will drink some coffee and then start granting wishes.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm really disappointed that we have another mini event! A happiness one which I always find more difficult to collect than trophies. All the characters my park visitors want to interact with have event activities to focus on!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm down to needing just 2 ear hats to get Genie.  Hoping to have this wrapped up today.


----------



## Bettie

I'm having terrible luck with drops on Genies hat. I still only have 13 after sending everyone out endlessly for two days straight.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm really disappointed that we have another mini event! A happiness one which I always find more difficult to collect than trophies. All the characters my park visitors want to interact with have event activities to focus on!


I'm hoping to skip this mini event but then my competitive nature kicks in and..... ugh.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I'm planning to hold off on starting this mini event - hopefully that puts me on a less competitive leaderboard - I never seem to place in the top 50!  On the Genie front I still need 5 cuffs and 2 ears.  Hoping to get those today and start his welcome overnight.  Definitely disappointed to hear it will take so much currency to build the Genie's Lamp Show.  I'm about 10,000 currency short of being able to both welcome Genie and build the show, so I guess currency will be my focus for a while.  I should get a good bit of that from leveling up event characters again, which I've been holding off on in order to both not take them off of tasks to collect Genie tokens and to not have competing token drops.  I think I'm still progressing at a good pace though, so no worries quite yet.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Bettie said:


> I'm having terrible luck with drops on Genies hat. I still only have 13 after sending everyone out endlessly for two days straight.



Same here! I've only got one so far today and I have sent everyone that I can out at least twice!! Ugh


----------



## mikegood2

Luckily, or unluckily, the Wish Granters rewards are very weak. Decided I'm much better of sending all my non-event collecting characters out on 6, 8 or 12 hour jobs than send them out on short jobs in case they are able to grant wishes later.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know what the rewards are for the new mini-event?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Been MIA for a while back now


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> Anyone know what the rewards are for the new mini-event?



1-10 8 brooms 8 scoops 2500 currency
11-50 7 brooms 7 scoops 2000 currency 
51-150 6 brooms 6 scoops 1500 currency 
151-350 4 brooms 4 scoops 1250 currency 
351-600  3 brooms 3 scoops 1000 currency 
601-1000 2 brooms 2 scoops 750 currency 
1001-1850 2 brooms 2 scoops 500 currency 
1851- 2850 1 broom 1 scoop 250 currency


----------



## KPach525

Bettie said:


> I'm having terrible luck with drops on Genies hat. I still only have 13 after sending everyone out endlessly for two days straight.


Same here except I only have 9. And that's after splurging on Iago to stack my odds...


----------



## Beccybooboo

Bettie said:


> I'm having terrible luck with drops on Genies hat. I still only have 13 after sending everyone out endlessly for two days straight.





RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Same here! I've only got one so far today and I have sent everyone that I can out at least twice!! Ugh



I am also waiting for 3 more hats to welcome Genie. This event I have not purchased the premium characters like I do in other events. I chose not to, I wanted to know if its really worth the purchase or if I could finish the event without them so far I think it does make a difference for drops. Usually the drop rates seem better with the premium characters helping to collect. I havent waited so long to welcome a character in an event before. Not looking forward to the costumes think I might cave in by that stage at this rate...


----------



## mydisneyfix

bluecruiser said:


> Did you check your inventory for Abu's stand (in case the message never appeared but you got the rewards anyway)? If it's not there, open a ticket to Gameloft (click the blue button at the upper right then select Customer Care) and they will investigate.


I did check inventory just in case.  No luck.  I opened a ticket, so hopefully they will take care of it.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Whew, Genie is welcomed, leveled up to 2 and off reminiscing with Aladdin or whatever.  I've got Aladdin, Jasmine and the Carpet at level 5, Abu is ready to level up to 5, I just forgot and accidentally sent him off on a task, so that'll be first thing tomorrow morning. I'm hoping to have everyone at level 5 by the time the Jafar business starts.
I have not started the happiness event yet, the plan is to jump in tomorrow morning with a nice little stockpile of smilie faces.  
I find the mini-events to be an annoying distraction.  Im competitive, and have to stop and tell myself the storyline and characters are the priority, the mini events are not.  It's a struggle. (As I typed that I remembered people have real problems.  Made me actually laugh)


----------



## evilqueenmindy

KPach525 said:


> Same here except I only have 9. And that's after splurging on Iago to stack my odds...


Hang in there!  The drop rate can suddenly improve.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

evilqueenmindy said:


> Whew, Genie is welcomed, leveled up to 2 and off reminiscing with Aladdin or whatever.  I've got Aladdin, Jasmine and the Carpet at level 5, Abu is ready to level up to 5, I just forgot and accidentally sent him off on a task, so that'll be first thing tomorrow morning. I'm hoping to have everyone at level 5 by the time the Jafar business starts.
> I have not started the happiness event yet, the plan is to jump in tomorrow morning with a nice little stockpile of smilie faces.
> I find the mini-events to be an annoying distraction.  Im competitive, and have to stop and tell myself the storyline and characters are the priority, the mini events are not.  It's a struggle. (As I typed that I remembered people have real problems.  Made me actually laugh)


I'm with you. I'm trying not to engage in the mini event but my competitive nature takes over and I can make bad choices


----------



## DoctorGoofy

DoctorGoofy said:


> Has anyone else ever gotten a glitch allowing you to zoom way in on the Kingdom map?


Whoa--the glitch happened again. Having hyper-zoom is like having a sixth sense. I wish I could always zoom in that much. I'll try to figure out how to post a screenshot, but I think I read I need more posts first. 

[Sorry for the interruption to the Aladdin discussion. This glitch is very cool, though.]


----------



## Beccybooboo

evilqueenmindy said:


> Hang in there!  The drop rate can suddenly improve.



@KPach525 this is so true welcomed Genie today at 12pm by 8pm when he was done he could go straight to level 2 and had an extra ears hat from collections through the day.


----------



## Allison

DoctorGoofy said:


> Whoa--the glitch happened again. Having hyper-zoom is like having a sixth sense. I wish I could always zoom in that much. I'll try to figure out how to post a screenshot, but I think I read I need more posts first.
> 
> [Sorry for the interruption to the Aladdin discussion. This glitch is very cool, though.]



I have always been able to zoom in super close.


----------



## Jason_V

I'm passing on the mini event...nothing there I really need to have. I spent a lot of time on the last one and got an Abu balloon stand.  

Also welcoming Genie as of right now. About seven hours left, so I'm busy collecting event currency. I did buy the Aladdin float with gems today...now to save up more for at least one gem character before the event is over.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Fighting Jafar now.  After welcoming Genie there's about a days worth of quests.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

After the first battle with Jafar there is a Golden Scarab tapper. Need 60 this time with 5 min in between then its right back into round 2 of battling Jafar


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Apparently. When we have to build Genies Lamp Show, it's 19,500 Sultan Coins.





Araminta18 said:


> Boo. After welcoming Genie I've only got 23k sultan coins--the lamp show will knock out pretty much all that. *sigh*


It's obvious that they're hoping they are going to get people to start buying coins.  This is the first time that my event coins have run so low, so I'm taking this as a test run.  If it works, they will continue down this path.  Sigh...


----------



## DoctorGoofy

Allison said:


> I have always been able to zoom in super close.


How close? This glitch allows me to zoom way past normal zoom. Into buildings and through characters. For example, when glitched I can see close up the rodents "walking" around Little Rodentia.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> It's obvious that they're hoping they are going to get people to start buying coins.  This is the first time that my event coins have run so low, so I'm taking this as a test run.  If it works, they will continue down this path.  Sigh...



Totally agree.    Just couldn't "like" your post.


----------



## McCoy

There is an app update available now on iOS for bug fixes and performance optimizations, so hopefully that may help for those experiencing all the glitches.


----------



## LeCras

I've been on vacation for a week with very little time to play so thought I'd be desperately behind, but it doesn't sound like I'm doing too badly. Aladdin and Abu are level 4 (ready to level up), Carpet level 3 (also ready), Jasmine level 4 (needs two ears), Genie and Iago level 2 (ready to go). I'm waiting for the Genie's Lamp Show to finish building. Phew!


----------



## Sazzafraz

mmmears said:


> Totally agree.    Just couldn't "like" your post.


I'm wondering how much the costumes and welcoming Jafar will cost?  Usually the final character is pricey so we'll see if i can scrounge together enough coins


----------



## Aces86

Waiting on 9 more genie hats. Hope I can welcome jafar in time. Been hoarding lamps though!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Aces86 said:


> Waiting on 9 more genie hats. Hope I can welcome jafar in time. Been hoarding lamps though!



I've gotten four Genie hats today. Only need two more! Hope you can get those 9 quickly!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I welcomed Genie overnight last night, and got him to lvl 2 today.  However, now I'm stuck needing to build Genie's Lamp Show but I'm 5,738 sultan coins short...  I'm hoping I can get that many coins by tomorrow evening so I can build the show overnight tomorrow night.  Not sure how realistic that is though as I haven't paid much attention to my coin intake rate.  This evening I'm hoping to send everyone on shorter tasks since they get more coins/hr that way and just login frequently.  Then I'll put them on the longer tasks overnight.  Hopefully it works!  I didn't have this problem on the last event!  There's still about 6.5 days until the costumes and Jafar unlock, so hopefully I can get Jafar beat before then, and get my coin levels up again....


----------



## Terry851

McCoy said:


> There is an app update available now on iOS for bug fixes and performance optimizations, so hopefully that may help for those experiencing all the glitches.



I've had this update installed since it's release.  However, I still experience the lost progress bug. I'm on the 3rd iteration of welcoming Genie, again, and again, and again.  First time I got him up to L2, then was sent back to getting his tokens so I could welcome him again. Got his tokens and during the 8 hour welcome period, lost my progress again.  Got his tokens again, and I'm now in the 3rd hour of welcoming him for the 3rd time.  I've not mentioned the progress and levels lost on my other characters, nor the impact on my mini-event standing - I am now so low in the ranking, it's not even slightly funny.  For those who've not experienced this bug, be very thankful!


----------



## LindseyJo22

Welcomed Genie today but am quite a bit short to build his attraction :/ hoping I can pay more solid attention tomorrow and get that going. I've never had trouble with event currency, so this is a new and annoying thing.


----------



## McCoy

Terry851 said:


> *I've had this update installed since it's release.  However, I still experience the lost progress bug.* I'm on the 3rd iteration of welcoming Genie, again, and again, and again.  First time I got him up to L2, then was sent back to getting his tokens so I could welcome him again. Got his tokens and during the 8 hour welcome period, lost my progress again.  Got his tokens again, and I'm now in the 3rd hour of welcoming him for the 3rd time.  I've not mentioned the progress and levels lost on my other characters, nor the impact on my mini-event standing - I am now so low in the ranking, it's not even slightly funny.  For those who've not experienced this bug, be very thankful!


If you are still experiencing glitches in the last twelve hours since this latest bug-fix update was released this morning, then I would definitely suggest reporting it so they are aware they will need another bug-fix update.  I had hoped for those experiencing all these issues that this morning's update would help with that.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well, lost 2 days dues to hurricane Harvey.  Even worse, I've had to 'Welcome' Genie twice now due to the glitches.  Hopefully, he'll stick around this time.  Just saw that you guys are talking about a performance update.  I'm going to check it out right now.  Thanks for all the regular updates everyone.  I 'm going to use your sage advice and try to catch up.  Hope Genie likes rain...lots and lots of rain....


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Well, lost 2 days dues to hurricane Harvey.  Even worse, I've had to 'Welcome' Genie twice now due to the glitches.  Hopefully, he'll stick around this time.  Just saw that you guys are talking about a performance update.  I'm going to check it out right now.  Thanks for all the regular updates everyone.  I 'm going to use your sage advice and try to catch up.  Hope Genie likes rain...lots and lots of rain....


I'm so sorry! Hope you are doing okay!


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> Well, lost 2 days dues to hurricane Harvey.  Even worse, I've had to 'Welcome' Genie twice now due to the glitches.  Hopefully, he'll stick around this time.  Just saw that you guys are talking about a performance update.  I'm going to check it out right now.  Thanks for all the regular updates everyone.  I 'm going to use your sage advice and try to catch up.  Hope Genie likes rain...lots and lots of rain....


Yikes! Stay safe and dry.


----------



## mrzrich

Had everyone at 4 when I was prompted to fight Jafar.  Didn't realize that Aladin and Jasmine need to be at 5 to fight him.  Luckily they were all tokened up to go to five, but I will require an extra round of battling.


----------



## supernova

LindseyJo22 said:


> Welcomed Genie today but am quite a bit short to build his attraction :/ hoping I can pay more solid attention tomorrow and get that going. I've never had trouble with event currency, so this is a new and annoying thing.


Sounds like we are all experiencing the same thing.  Gameloft has really slowed down the collection of event currency, and jacked up the cost of welcoming characters and building attractions.  They are really "banking" on players paying money to buy currency.  A fool and his money... well, not THIS fool.  Sorry, Gameloft.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

supernova said:


> Sounds like we are all experiencing the same thing.  Gameloft has really slowed down the collection of event currency, and jacked up the cost of welcoming characters and building attractions.  They are really "banking" on players paying money to buy currency.  A fool and his money... well, not THIS fool.  Sorry, Gameloft.


I was only 500 token short of buying his attraction yesterday after I got the genie to level 2. I think I have just been pacing myself a little differently in this event since I feel like there really isn't a rush to get pretty far. I had a full day until Jasmine was unlocked and then I just got the Genie yesterday and got his attraction built this morning. I don't know how much longer this event is, but I'm hoping I can beat out the costumes being unlocked by a day or two.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Is it me or does Jasmine look like she's perpetually treading water?


----------



## KPach525

DoreyAdore said:


> Is it me or does Jasmine look like she's perpetually treading water?


I can't stand her floating arms. She looks like she's trying to balance and not fall over


----------



## lmmatooki

mrzrich said:


> Had everyone at 4 when I was prompted to fight Jafar.  Didn't realize that Aladin and Jasmine need to be at 5 to fight him.  Luckily they were all tokened up to go to five, but I will require an extra round of battling.


What level does all the other characters have to be at to battle?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Got the prompts to get Aladdin and Jasmines costumes even though they are still 6 days away. Not sure if I should continue leveling up our save my currency. Im at almost 25,000 and everyone is at level 7 except Genie 6 and Iago 4. Bagheera is getting close to level 2, 7/10 and 7/10.


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> Got the prompts to get Aladdin and Jasmines costumes even though they are still 6 days away. Not sure if I should continue leveling up our save my currency. Im at almost 25,000 and everyone is at level 7 except Genie 6 and Iago 4. Bagheera is getting close to level 2, 7/10 and 7/10.


If I was anywhere near as far as you, I would save currency especially because a lot of people, including myself, are feeling like we are grasping for currency this event. Plus, you never know how expensive the costumes and Jafar are going to be, let alone getting the tokens for them.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> If I was anywhere near as far as you, I would save currency especially because a lot of people, including myself, are feeling like we are grasping for currency this event. Plus, you never know how expensive the costumes and Jafar are going to be, let alone getting the tokens for them.


Good point. Guess I will just work on stockpiling lamps


----------



## mrzrich

lmmatooki said:


> What level does all the other characters have to be at to battle?


I'm really not sure what the minimum levels for the others are.  I had Iago at 3, and all the others at 4.  Everyone was able to battle except for Aladdin and Jasmine who needed to be at 5.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> Got the prompts to get Aladdin and Jasmines costumes even though they are still 6 days away. Not sure if I should continue leveling up our save my currency. Im at almost 25,000 and everyone is at level 7 except Genie 6 and Iago 4. Bagheera is getting close to level 2, 7/10 and 7/10.


Geez.  How many gems do you keep blowing through to speed up the tasks for all of these events??


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> Sounds like we are all experiencing the same thing.  Gameloft has really slowed down the collection of event currency, and jacked up the cost of welcoming characters and building attractions.  They are really "banking" on players paying money to buy currency.  A fool and his money... well, not THIS fool.  Sorry, Gameloft.



I don't play as often as I have done for some of the previous events, but I'm getting a decent amount of currency.  I do have the Abu Balloon stand, so that helps.  But I have every building and every character except Jafar and I have 20,000 currency with 14 days to go (by the way, did they increase the time or something - seems like a weird end time).  Depending on how much I level up the characters, I should have plenty of currency to get the 40 gems at the end.



KPach525 said:


> I can't stand her floating arms. She looks like she's trying to balance and not fall over



LOL, now I can't not notice that.



lmmatooki said:


> What level does all the other characters have to be at to battle?



I had to level Genie up to level 3.  Iago and Carpet are level 2 and are fighting.  Abu is at 4 and Aladdin and Jasmine are 5.


----------



## mikegood2

MickeySkywalker said:


> Got the prompts to get Aladdin and Jasmines costumes even though they are still 6 days away. Not sure if I should continue leveling up our save my currency. Im at almost 25,000 and everyone is at level 7 except Genie 6 and Iago 4. Bagheera is getting close to level 2, 7/10 and 7/10.



Not as far as you are, just sent Genie out on his 8 hour be extremely noticeable mission, but wondering the same thing. Currently have mine at level 7, 6, 6, 7, 4 and 5 with 31K in currency. I'll probably focus on getting as many lamps as possible, try collecting 3-5K currency a day and probably level 1 or 2 characters a day.


----------



## pugprincess

Currently in the process of welcoming Genie. It used up almost all my event currency though. Worried about how much more everything else is going to cost!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Does anyone know what levels the Aladdin characters need to be to battle Jafar? I'm not quite there yet, but I'm close.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> Geez.  How many gems do you keep blowing through to speed up the tasks for all of these events??



Luckily I have a desk job where I am pretty on top of the game all day and I have young kids and a puppy so am up multiple times throughout the night. I do skip some things ahead but the way I see it why stock up gems, aren't they there to be used for the game? I might buy a 100 gem pack each event but that's about it.


----------



## FoSho7787

Did you know that you can click on the event currency button in the character screen and scroll through the entire list of quests that earn you event currency? There's a freaking TON of quests that earn event currency; however, none of those quests are short - except the 10s for Lamps, and goofy and Jessie's 6 minute quest.
One improvement/angle I would add to this game is a bonus quest for any of the event characters that you can get to level....10?9?8? they get a 6 minute event quest just like goofy and Jessie. It's something to strive for, at least. It's difficult to level a player up, but if you could do it early enough and have the opportunity of them earning the extra currency?

If I were a Gameloft Intern:
Make the Magic Carpets of ALADDIN
and The Magic Lamp Theatre be helpful in the event! I worked hard for those attractions and didn't even need them. I got them because I love Aladdin and thought they would be helpful in the event for them.

Why do you slight me like this, Gameloft?

Besides, it's tiring now that I have maxxed out on Lamps and scoops and sweeps..... now all I can do is send everyone for an hour for..... the currency. 4 hours until the lamp show is here!


----------



## KPach525

bluekirty said:


> I had to level Genie up to level 3.  Iago and Carpet are level 2 and are fighting.  Abu is at 4 and Aladdin and Jasmine are 5.


Timeout: Iago can battle Jafar? In what world does that make sense??


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> Timeout: Iago can battle Jafar? In what world does that make sense??



I've been wondering about it, too.  Doesn't make sense to me.  Oh well.  I can't complain since at least he's being useful at the moment.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I've been wondering about it, too.  Doesn't make sense to me.  Oh well.  I can't complain since at least he's being useful at the moment.


I knew that bird wasn't trustworthy.  I'm on Genie's 8 hr task.  Hope I get to Jafar soon.


----------



## Sazzafraz

KPach525 said:


> Timeout: Iago can battle Jafar? In what world does that make sense??


I think Iago made some comment about how he left Jafar...or something to that effect.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Sounds like we are all experiencing the same thing.  Gameloft has really slowed down the collection of event currency, and jacked up the cost of welcoming characters and building attractions.  They are really "banking" on players paying money to buy currency.  A fool and his money... well, not THIS fool.  Sorry, Gameloft.



I have noticed the currency changes also. I usually have a nice stock pile but not this event... and its not down to not purchasing the premium characters which is the only difference for me from past events. I am at the Jafar battle stage and I only have 17,000 currency. Aladdin Jasmine and Abu are at level five and Genie is level 3 and they will be staying there. It will give me something to do when the event is over!!

Costumes and Jafar will probably use up what currency I do collect anyway.


----------



## KPach525

Sazzafraz said:


> I think Iago made some comment about how he left Jafar...or something to that effect.


Ha quite the loyal bird...


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Genie's lamp show is about to finish... and I just realized I stupidly sent everyone off on their long overnight tasks a minute ago.  Now I don't have anyone ready to handle the tasks that are sure to come once the show is finished being built.  So frustrated with myself!  On the currency front I'm only at about 2000 now.  I hope I can build up enough from the next tasks and the battles with Jafar to be able to afford the costumes and Jafar.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

Sazzafraz said:


> I think Iago made some comment about how he left Jafar...or something to that effect.


I feel like the game should have a built-in way to review previous story line. Outside of events, by the time I level up characters to be able to do certain missions, I can't remember why they were doing the mission.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Timeout: Iago can battle Jafar? In what world does that make sense??


In the scene, he is powering the spinning orb, or whatever the crank does. So he isn't exactly in the battle AGAINST Jafar, if I saw it correctly.


----------



## lmmatooki

Doing the first battle of with Jafar right now, finally. How long does it take to get to the costume notification from here?


----------



## LuvToPlay!

mikegood2 said:


> Not as far as you are, just sent Genie out on his 8 hour be extremely noticeable mission, but wondering the same thing. Currently have mine at level 7, 6, 6, 7, 4 and 5 with 31K in currency. I'll probably focus on getting as many lamps as possible, try collecting 3-5K currency a day and probably level 1 or 2 characters a day.


About how frequently are you checking in on the game to earn 3,000 to 5,000 event currency? Are you playing thru the night? Just wondering how difficult it is to earn that amount.


----------



## PrincessS121212

LuvToPlay! said:


> About how frequently are you checking in on the game to earn 3,000 to 5,000 event currency? Are you playing thru the night? Just wondering how difficult it is to earn that amount.


3K a day is definitely possible.  I set all my characters on their longest quests overnight, and then during the day, I try to get all the event currency characters to go out every 1-2 hours while I'm at work unless they have a required event quest.  When I get home, everyone goes on their shortest quest.  Once I get home and get all my chores/dinner/etc. out of the way, I try to keep the characters going every 1-2 hours except Goofy and Jessie, who, combined, can earn 200 coins an hour by repeatedly going on their 6 min quests.


----------



## mikegood2

LuvToPlay! said:


> About how frequently are you checking in on the game to earn 3,000 to 5,000 event currency? Are you playing thru the night? Just wondering how difficult it is to earn that amount.





PrincessS121212 said:


> 3K a day is definitely possible.  I set all my characters on their longest quests overnight, and then during the day, I try to get all the event currency characters to go out every 1-2 hours while I'm at work unless they have a required event quest.  When I get home, everyone goes on their shortest quest.  Once I get home and get all my chores/dinner/etc. out of the way, I try to keep the characters going every 1-2 hours except Goofy and Jessie, who, combined, can earn 200 coins an hour by repeatedly going on their 6 min quests.



@PrincessS121212 covered things nicely.

I try checking in hourly throughout the day, sometimes more, sometimes less. I'll set a timer if I have "important" jobs with items I need. Rarely play thru the night, but I tend to wake up once or twice so I might check then. On a rare occasion, I'll set up an alarm to collect items for mini event, but this events awards haven't made it worth doing. I did set one when I was getting ready to welcome Aladdin, because I had 19/20 items I needed and getting that final one and it let me wake up greeting and being able to use him.

Do you have the Aladdin float? It drops around 500 in event currency, so that's 1000 - 1500 a day from the float. Like @PrincessS121212 said, send all your not event collecting characters out on long jobs, so when you check in throughout the day your focusing on the characters you need to and your in and out of the game quicker. Hard to tell you how much I make a day, because I'm usually spending some,on leveling characters, but I'd say at this point in the event, probably 5K a day.

Today I'm around 7,500, but I had the two Scarab missions, so that inflated this numbers.


----------



## CallieMar

I'm bummed that Gameloft didn't give us compensation for all the lost progress.  A few gems, or even some EC or tokens to help level up would have been appreciated.

Despite the early glitches, I've managed to keep up so far.  Working on the second Jafar battle, getting Jasmine up to 6 and saving up tokens for her and Aladdin's costumes.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

PrincessS121212 said:


> 3K a day is definitely possible.  I set all my characters on their longest quests overnight, and then during the day, I try to get all the event currency characters to go out every 1-2 hours while I'm at work unless they have a required event quest.  When I get home, everyone goes on their shortest quest.  Once I get home and get all my chores/dinner/etc. out of the way, I try to keep the characters going every 1-2 hours except Goofy and Jessie, who, combined, can earn 200 coins an hour by repeatedly going on their 6 min quests.


Thank you both. That was very helpful.


----------



## mikegood2

CallieMar said:


> I'm bummed that Gameloft didn't give us compensation for all the lost progress.  A few gems, or even some EC or tokens to help level up would have been appreciated.
> 
> Despite the early glitches, I've managed to keep up so far.  Working on the second Jafar battle, getting Jasmine up to 6 and *saving up tokens for her and Aladdin's costumes*.



Sorry you've been hit by the lost progress, but glad you've been able to keep up. 

Do we know what the Costumes will cost, or what effect, if any, they will have on the event? I've just got a feeling that one of the costumes is gonna end up costing gems.

Other than the Zootopia Race Track and Toy Alien, I've got all the characters and attractions. Mickeys Tuxedo, is the only exception. I refuse to pay 120 gems for a costume that doesn't offer any advantage that I can think of. Now if it allowed for collecting the toughest items during an event at a relatively shorter time period I'd atleast have to think about it.


----------



## lemonsbutera

CallieMar said:


> I'm bummed that Gameloft didn't give us compensation for all the lost progress.  A few gems, or even some EC or tokens to help level up would have been appreciated.
> 
> Despite the early glitches, I've managed to keep up so far.  Working on the second Jafar battle, getting Jasmine up to 6 and saving up tokens for her and Aladdin's costumes.


do you know what level do the aladdin characters need to be for the final boss battle?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry you've been hit by the lost progress, but glad you've been able to keep up.
> 
> Do we know what the Costumes will cost, or what effect, if any, they will have on the event? I've just got a feeling that one of the costumes is gonna end up costing gems.
> 
> Other than the Zootopia Race Track and Toy Alien, I've got all the characters and attractions. Mickeys Tuxedo, is the only exception. I refuse to pay 120 gems for a costume that doesn't offer any advantage that I can think of. Now if it allowed for collecting the toughest items during an event at a relatively shorter time period I'd atleast have to think about it.


There's always the off chance of the tux (or any other costume, usually) being required to help collect fabric for the Aladdin or Jasmine costume.


----------



## lmmatooki

CallieMar said:


> I'm bummed that Gameloft didn't give us compensation for all the lost progress.  A few gems, or even some EC or tokens to help level up would have been appreciated.
> 
> Despite the early glitches, I've managed to keep up so far.  Working on the second Jafar battle, getting Jasmine up to 6 and saving up tokens for her and Aladdin's costumes.


I agree, this one was far worse than the other ones we have had in the past...that is just my opinion though


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> There's always the off chance of the tux (or any other costume, usually) being required to help collect fabric for the Aladdin or Jasmine costume.


I was trying to remember why the tux was useful, thank you!


----------



## Acer

CallieMar said:


> I'm bummed that Gameloft didn't give us compensation for all the lost progress.  A few gems, or even some EC or tokens to help level up would have been appreciated.
> 
> Despite the early glitches, I've managed to keep up so far.  Working on the second Jafar battle, getting Jasmine up to 6 and saving up tokens for her and Aladdin's costumes.


Agreed. All I got was an email saying they rolled my progress back. It was in the subject line. Had I not read the end, would have never known. Then I kept my local data because I was further along anyway. I lost three days thanks to the glitch. I just welcomed Genie last night. Need to get Goofy on that 8 hr quest.  I will no longer spend money on the game and used gems for the building and not iago. So I doubt I finish the event with jafar. Not a good way to keep paying customers happy imo


----------



## mmmears

Really wishing we knew what those outfits cost, plus what it will take to welcome Jafar.  I finished the battle and am now at the "get the costumes" stage, but have to wait 4+ days to start.  So I have the time and would like to level up my characters (most are sitting at L5 with all the items already collected) but I'm worried that if I do level them up I will not have enough event currency for the costumes and Jafar.  But it's also boring sitting here not progressing.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I was trying to remember why the tux was useful, thank you!


Look... I understand that they have to cater to lots of different demographics.  But honestly, when the hell was the last time you pulled out Lunar Mickey???


----------



## Ottahelwa

Other than EC, what is usually required to get costumes during an event? Fabric? Tokens? It's my first event to include costumes... 

I do actually have Mickey's tuxedo, courtesy of my 4 year old, who got hold of my phone and ransacked my gem collection! Hoping it won't all be for nothing, fingers crossed!


----------



## Eppy44

So I just started playing yesterday and have two questions for you veterans. 1) is it worth even trying to do the event since there is less than two weeks left? Would it even be possible to get to a boss battle without buying a bunch of gems? 2) These darn wind swirl things just keep coming, can you ever complete this challenge? TIA


----------



## mikegood2

Finally got the Zootopia Race Track!!!  

It only took my 6 or 8 times using the Airport On/Off technique. I've never felt comfortable with deleting the app, but figured out that you can basically go thru the same steps, without deleting the app, if you have the game installed on two devices.


----------



## lmmatooki

Eppy44 said:


> So I just started playing yesterday and have two questions for you veterans. 1) is it worth even trying to do the event since there is less than two weeks left? Would it even be possible to get to a boss battle without buying a bunch of gems? 2) These darn wind swirl things just keep coming, can you ever complete this challenge? TIA


1. It depends on what your idea of being "worth it" is. If it is to get a some of the characters and attractions, then yes. If it is to finish the whole event, then no. It is unlikely for you to make it to the boss battle at this point in time, that is including the glitches that others and myself had and without gems. It could be possible if you play all day and night or if you don't get any glitches. If I was starting the event now, I don't think I would finish in time. 
2. The swirls do not go away and they are not a challenge. They are only there for you to collect lamps for characters and will be here until the event is over.


----------



## supernova

Eppy44 said:


> So I just started playing yesterday and have two questions for you veterans. 1) is it worth even trying to do the event since there is less than two weeks left? Would it even be possible to get to a boss battle without buying a bunch of gems? 2) These darn wind swirl things just keep coming, can you ever complete this challenge? TIA





lmmatooki said:


> 1. It depends on what your idea of being "worth it" is. If it is to get a some of the characters and attractions, then yes. If it is to finish the whole event, then no. It is unlikely for you to make it to the boss battle at this point in time, that is including the glitches that others and myself had and without gems. It could be possible if you play all day and night or if you don't get any glitches. If I was starting the event now, I don't think I would finish in time.


Agreed.  Even if you get a handful of characters, that'll be less that you will need to try to win through chests later on in the game.


----------



## supernova

And now I'm back to one of my most frustrating parts of this stupid game... having Aladdin and Jasmine stare at me from the quest book while I wait for their costumes to be unlocked five days from now.  Why not just let us continue on at our own pace?  Stupid interns.


----------



## supernova

Ottahelwa said:


> Other than EC, what is usually required to get costumes during an event? Fabric? Tokens? It's my first event to include costumes...
> 
> I do actually have Mickey's tuxedo, courtesy of my 4 year old, who got hold of my phone and ransacked my gem collection! Hoping it won't all be for nothing, fingers crossed!


It has been a while since I've needed to earn those useless costumes.  But if memory serves me right, it's a mix of fabric.  At least.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Really wishing we knew what those outfits cost, plus what it will take to welcome Jafar.  I finished the battle and am now at the "get the costumes" stage, but have to wait 4+ days to start.  So I have the time and would like to level up my characters (most are sitting at L5 with all the items already collected) but I'm worried that if I do level them up I will not have enough event currency for the costumes and Jafar.  But it's also boring sitting here not progressing.


I'm thinking that we have enough time to level up a few characters and still win back the currency.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Look... I understand that they have to cater to lots of different demographics.  But honestly, when the hell was the last time you pulled out Lunar Mickey???


Hahahahahaha....been quite a while!


----------



## FoSho7787

DoctorGoofy said:


> I feel like the game should have a built-in way to review previous story line. Outside of events, by the time I level up characters to be able to do certain missions, I can't remember why they were doing the mission.


This would be so awesome! For those of us who play this game because of our love of the Disney stories and art, I completely agree. I would also contend that I wish we could at least view the items for all the characters that we worked so hard to collect for.... The Character section seems to be a waste after you've upgraded everyone to level 10..... I'm sure I could look them up online, but there's no fun in that. This adds to the "What happens to the characters after they reach level 10" factor..... I don't like it. Make the characters interact on an adventure or something! This ridiculousness of sending everyone for long missions to do nothing isn't very appealing....


----------



## FoSho7787

BTW, Has anyone purchased Toy Alien and THEN found out about the intense need to have Toy Soldier Drop? Cuz I haven't bought that one yet.... and haven't needed a reason to .... except for the fact that Toy Alien has a maximum 2 hour quest. Can I just put him back in the Crane Game??


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> This ridiculousness of sending everyone for long missions to do nothing isn't very appealing....


The only plus side to sending characters off on quests is the chance to win chests.  other than that...


----------



## FoSho7787

supernova said:


> The only plus side to sending characters off on quests is the chance to win chests.  other than that...


Could you explain how you win chests by sending people on quests?


----------



## Pheran

FoSho7787 said:


> Could you explain how you win chests by sending people on quests?



It's just random, there's nothing you can do to influence that.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry you've been hit by the lost progress, but glad you've been able to keep up.
> 
> Do we know what the Costumes will cost, or what effect, if any, they will have on the event? I've just got a feeling that one of the costumes is gonna end up costing gems.
> 
> Other than the Zootopia Race Track and Toy Alien, I've got all the characters and attractions. Mickeys Tuxedo, is the only exception. I refuse to pay 120 gems for a costume that doesn't offer any advantage that I can think of. Now if it allowed for collecting the toughest items during an event at a relatively shorter time period I'd atleast have to think about it.


I feel the same way about the tuxedo costume.  If they ever utilize it for events, I'd consider it too.


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> Look... I understand that they have to cater to lots of different demographics.  But honestly, when the hell was the last time you pulled out Lunar Mickey???



During the lunar eclipse party!


----------



## Linda Thurman

cakester said:


> Looks like there is new premium content to buy in the form of Enchanted Chests.
> 
> And I got the quest right away to welcome Prince Charming. He needs 500 magic and one pair of gloves (which you get from chests).
> 
> Chests can be bought in packs or found around your park. There are 4 levels of chests (Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum) and the stuff in the chest is relative to its level. Like the gloves are only found in Gold and Platinum chests to begin with (they then move to the Silver Chests). And the new attraction released (Splash Mountain) is only available in the Platinum chests.
> 
> There is an additional attraction (Prince Charming's Regal Carousel) but you need Prince Charming to be Level 3 to build. Oy.
> 
> Money grab. Thanks developers! /sarcasm


How do you get a gold or a platinum chest in Disney magic kingdom to welcome prince charming


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> Could you explain how you win chests by sending people on quests?





Pheran said:


> It's just random, there's nothing you can do to influence that.


Right.  Sometimes when you click on the green check mark, a chest (usually bronze or sometimes silver) will be awarded.  Totally random.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Right.  Sometimes when you click on the green check mark, a chest (usually bronze or sometimes silver) will be awarded.  Totally random.


I even had a gold one pop up a few times


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Right.  Sometimes when you click on the green check mark, a chest (usually bronze or sometimes silver) will be awarded.  Totally random.


I even had a gold one pop up a few times


----------



## DoctorGoofy

FoSho7787 said:


> Make the characters interact on an adventure or something!


This would be a lot of fun. (But it's probably a Lot of work for the Gameloft team.)

Similarly, I would love if the characters, while wandering around not on missions, would interact with other characters they ran across.

And another thing on my wish list would be more voice work. The original clips remain delightful (Zurg, in particular, has some of the best lines), but I keep feeling like there should be more.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I even had a gold one pop up a few times


Rare, but it does happen.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've finished battling Jafar both times and Genie only had a few hours left on his 12 hour mission to prepare for the party. I was fortunate to come in at #8 place in the mini event so I won the event currency and 8 sweeps and scoops. Genie is ready to level up to 5, Iago is ready to level up to 4. I'm currently sitting on almost 46,000 event currency.


----------



## DoreyAdore

KPach525 said:


> I can't stand her floating arms. She looks like she's trying to balance and not fall over


As long as we're critiquing, why (particularly in the intro screen) is her waist roughly the same size as her neck?!  I think Jasmine might be anorexic. An intervention may be in order.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> As long as we're critiquing, why (particularly in the intro screen) is her waist roughly the same size as her neck?!  I think Jasmine might be anorexic. An intervention may be in order.


Between her eating disorder and the fact that her beau's best friend is a monkey, she'll be in therapy for years.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've finished battling Jafar both times and Genie only had a few hours left on his 12 hour mission to prepare for the party. I was fortunate to come in at #8 place in the mini event so I won the event currency and 8 sweeps and scoops. Genie is ready to level up to 5, Iago is ready to level up to 4. I'm currently sitting on almost 46,000 event currency.


Where are your other characters, currently?


----------



## xthebowdenx

Has anyone else had an enchanted chests pop up even tho there is not currently an offer for any enchanted chests?


----------



## fan1bsb97

Ok so during the event is everyone continuing to level up Aladdin characters, or are you just waiting until the event is over and saving your currency? I can't decide what to do.


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> Do we know what the Costumes will cost, or what effect, if any, they will have on the event? I've just got a feeling that one of the costumes is gonna end up costing gems.



Costumes won't cost gems because they are required to move ahead with the storyline.  Based on past events, they will for sure require EC and some sort of fabric, and two different types of tokens (same ones used to level up, so stock up).



lemonsbutera said:


> do you know what level do the aladdin characters need to be for the final boss battle?



Aladdin and Jasmine need to be level 5, Abu and Genie level 3, Iago and Carpet level 1.


----------



## CallieMar

fan1bsb97 said:


> Ok so during the event is everyone continuing to level up Aladdin characters, or are you just waiting until the event is over and saving your currency? I can't decide what to do.



I'm trying to get everyone to level 6 and have them ready to level up to 7 if needed for Jafar, and saving anything over that.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> I'm trying to get everyone to level 6 and have them ready to level up to 7 if needed for Jafar, and saving anything over that.


No one needs to be at 7 for Jafar.


----------



## Quellman

Finally have my first experience with glitches. Sent Genie to welcome for 8 hours.  After 8 hours, he still has 7 hours and 55 minutes.  Then Aladdin was just sitting there taking 8 hours for a 4 hour quest.  Yay.


----------



## Aigieda

Is it just me or some people posting about fighting Jafar and mine says available in 4 days? Like am I that behind? Or is that when you can welcome him?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Aigieda said:


> Is it just me or some people posting about fighting Jafar and mine says available in 4 days? Like am I that behind? Or is that when you can welcome him?



That's when you can welcome him. You can fight him now once you have completed the correct quests.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Where are your other characters, currently?



Aladdin and Jasmine are at 6, Abu and Carpet are at 5. Everyone is ready to level up except Genie as I've just levelled him up. 

I'm so frustrated that you can't start collecting for their costumes. I hate when they force these delays on us. It's frustrating I need to wait 4 days when I'm ready now!


----------



## DoreyAdore

xthebowdenx said:


> Has anyone else had an enchanted chests pop up even tho there is not currently an offer for any enchanted chests?


I had a window pop up about new items available in chests. Great, more stuff I don't want which lowers the percentage of me getting anything worthwhile. Thanks, Gameloft.


----------



## pyork24

So is the Welcome Jafar Quest going to come after the Costume Quests?  Is that the consensus?

Gonna be a tough week if that's the case.


----------



## minniesBFF

So I sent my characters out last night before bed.  When I woke up I had the notifications that they were done with their quests, but when I went into the game all of their quest timers had started over.  Every single character.  This only seems to happen to me during the limited time events.  Kind of frustrating when you're trying to get through the event quests as quickly as possible


----------



## Jason_V

I should be through the second Jafar battle today. Started this morning at two hours each. Sent four characters out.

Then we play the level up and horde event currency game until the costumes are open.


----------



## SunDial

Working on my currency conversion strategy now. Back up to 40k.

Who else thinks we will get the gold trophy tapping event today or tomorrow?


----------



## Pheran

SunDial said:


> Working on my currency conversion strategy now. Back up to 40k.
> 
> Who else thinks we will get the gold trophy tapping event today or tomorrow?



With my incredible powers of prediction, I foresee a gold trophy event happening in about 15 minutes.


----------



## McCoy

Just curious if those who are still experiencing issues or glitches with the game installed the latest update from two days ago?  I guess it wouldn't be a huge surprise if it didn't fix the issues, but I was hoping that it would for all those affected.


----------



## Lady Libra

*Striking Gold*

1-10: Abu Balloon Stand, Golden Lamp Trophy, 3000 event currency
11-50: Abu Balloon Stand, Golden Lamp Trophy, 2500 event currency
51-250: Golden Lamp Trophy, 2500 event currency
251-500: Golden Lamp Trophy, 2000 event currency
501-1000: Golden Lamp Trophy, 1500 event currency
1001-2000: 1000 event currency


----------



## littlebearfan

Only need 1 ear hat and 1 perch before I can welcome Bagherra! 
I can't help but think that by now Flynn must be going blind getting a closer look at the crown; and Aurora + Prince Phillip should be able to identify every bush, bench, and concession stand with all the Tours of the Land they have been doing!


----------



## LeCras

littlebearfan said:


> Only need 1 ear hat and 1 perch before I can welcome Bagherra!
> I can't help but think that by now Flynn must be going blind getting a closer look at the crown; and Aurora + Prince Phillip should be able to identify every bush, bench, and concession stand with all the Tours of the Land they have been doing!



I levelled Bagheera up to 2 yesterday, that's apparently the max level for now. Felt kind of anticlimactic - he went on a 2 hour task and that was it. Hope they expand on the Jungle Book soon.


----------



## Linda Thurman

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Yup, I can't assign more than one as well but the other thing I wanted to ask is if anyone has been able to watch advertisements for more gems? It keeps telling me to do it (when in the parade screen), but when I click on it to watch them, it tells me that I have no more videos at this time....BUT I have never even been able to watch one.


How do I get prince charming


----------



## Linda Thurman

Does anyone know an easier way to get prince charming's gloves


----------



## Aces86

Linda Thurman said:


> Does anyone know an easier way to get prince charming's gloves



Just the chest


----------



## weeniecat2442

Also hit by the bug last night.  I had 8 lamps saved up and they all disappeared. So annoyed!


----------



## KPach525

LeCras said:


> I levelled Bagheera up to 2 yesterday, that's apparently the max level for now. Felt kind of anticlimactic - he went on a 2 hour task and that was it. Hope they expand on the Jungle Book soon.


And don't forget our Pirates characters are still sitting there at a max level of 6. Poor Jack, the interns forgot about him...


----------



## KPach525

Lady Libra said:


> *Striking Gold*
> 
> 1-10: Abu Balloon Stand, Golden Lamp Trophy, 3000 event currency
> 11-50: Abu Balloon Stand, Golden Lamp Trophy, 2500 event currency
> 51-250: Golden Lamp Trophy, 2500 event currency
> 251-500: Golden Lamp Trophy, 2000 event currency
> 501-1000: Golden Lamp Trophy, 1500 event currency
> 1001-2000: 1000 event currency


Interesting, I've been 'online' while playing all day today, and this event hasn't popped up for me...


----------



## DoctorGoofy

DoctorGoofy said:


> Whoa--the glitch happened again. Having hyper-zoom is like having a sixth sense. I wish I could always zoom in that much. I'll try to figure out how to post a screenshot, but I think I read I need more posts first.


I've managed to avoid upgrading to the new version for fear of losing the hyper-zoom glitch. Unfortunately, the game now reports that my version is out of date and requires that I upgrade. And just when I was learning to reproduce the glitch, too! I guess I'll have to see if this glitch has survived or been squashed.

On the bright side, I may have enough posts to put up some screen shots.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

DoctorGoofy said:


> On the bright side, I may have enough posts to put up some screen shots.


Nope


----------



## supernova

DoctorGoofy said:


> Nope


Keep going.  The magic number is 10.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

supernova said:


> Keep going.  The magic number is 10.


Oooo--so close! I was trying not to muck up the board. (Not too much anyway.)


----------



## CallieMar

KPach525 said:


> Interesting, I've been 'online' while playing all day today, and this event hasn't popped up for me...



Same here. Not complaining, because I like not having to worry about accidentally collecting too early.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

Sorry all! This should be no. 10.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

Well, that didn't work. Maybe more than 10?

In an effort to avoid one more empty post, let me just add that I agree with previous posters that Gameloft seems to have calibrated the in-event currency rate so it is harder to rack up extra. But by the same token, I think they have also gotten much better at calibrating the timing of the event so there is a lot to do, but not so much that finishing the event feels impossible. That said, I am not looking forward to collecting for costumes—that always feels like walking uphill.


----------



## Linda Thurman

Aces86 said:


> Just the chest


Where do I fine one of the gold or the Platinum chests


----------



## KPach525

Linda Thurman said:


> Where do I fine one of the gold or the Platinum chests


Random chance in your kingdom, purchase a pack, or purchase from Merlin with elixir.


----------



## maxsmom

So which would be more valuable? The cave of wonders and the float or Iago? I don't have enough for both. I refuse to spend real money after what happened right before the even started and all the glitches during. I lost almost all of my lion king characters and attractions. I lost all the nightmare before Christmas characters and attractions I got from
spending gems on chests. I put in a ticket and never heard a word. It sent me back like 2 levels. I've considered spending a little bit of real $ in the past but I never will now. Thanks for your opinions. Yes, I'm still bitter.


----------



## CallieMar

maxsmom said:


> So which would be more valuable? The cave of wonders and the float or Iago? I don't have enough for both. I refuse to spend real money after what happened right before the even started and all the glitches during. I lost almost all of my lion king characters and attractions. I lost all the nightmare before Christmas characters and attractions I got from
> spending gems on chests. I put in a ticket and never heard a word. It sent me back like 2 levels. I've considered spending a little bit of real $ in the past but I never will now. Thanks for your opinions. Yes, I'm still bitter.



I would say Iago is probably more helpful. The one hour task requires Cave of Wonders but the rest of his tasks aren't that bad, and I find he has a good drop rate. There's a good chance that there will be a joint task for Iago+non premium character for Jafar's tokens too. 

If you want to go for the most cost efficient, the float will eventually pay for itself.


----------



## CallieMar

The game has been constantly restarting on me today. And I think I lost some progress bc I just checked on Goofy and it says he has 20 mins left on his task, the same as when I checked about 40 mins ago. I guess I'll have to go back to saving to the cloud often (which is quick but still annoying).


----------



## meltopia_

The gold trophy event always makes me laugh because one minute I can be in 234th place and the next minute after collecting I can be in 6th place


----------



## DoctorGoofy

Looks like I may finally be able to try to post a screen shot of the hyper-zoom glitch. Let's see if this works.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Started the second battle with Jafar this evening.  Those that aren't helping with the battles have been focusing on the trophy mini event and on getting my event currency levels up.  At about 17.5k currency and all event characters ready to level up (though I'll probably hold them where they are to save my currency for the costumes and Jafar).  My gem strategy has me ahead of schedule at 201 gems, so I'll hopefully be able to get Iago a few days before the event ends, giving me his help on getting Jafar (which seems fitting).  So far so good.  Though I must admit I'm a bit worried about how tough the costumes might be after reading posts on here...  Here's to hoping I can finish strong!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

CallieMar said:


> The game has been constantly restarting on me today. And I think I lost some progress bc I just checked on Goofy and it says he has 20 mins left on his task, the same as when I checked about 40 mins ago. I guess I'll have to go back to saving to the cloud often (which is quick but still annoying).


My game has been restarting constantly for me today too!  So frustrating!  I even lost several of the gold trophies earlier because of it.  I wish they would get all these glitches under control.


----------



## karmstr112

Any thoughts on what level Aladdin characters need to be at for the costume collecting? Currently mine are:
Iago 4
Genie 4
Jasmine 6
Aladdin 6
Carpet 6

Genie, Jasmine & Aladdin are ready to level up and I've got 47k in currency.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

DoctorGoofy said:


> Looks like I may finally be able to try to post a screen shot of the hyper-zoom glitch. Let's see if this works.


Yikes that's big. Trying 2 more for tonight as thumbnails. This is a hyper-zoom in on a chest, and then _inside_ the chest.


----------



## Mayi

For those of you who have experienced the glitch, what devices are you playing on? Just wondering...


----------



## Windwaker4444

maxsmom said:


> So which would be more valuable? The cave of wonders and the float or Iago? I don't have enough for both. I refuse to spend real money after what happened right before the even started and all the glitches during. I lost almost all of my lion king characters and attractions. I lost all the nightmare before Christmas characters and attractions I got from
> spending gems on chests. I put in a ticket and never heard a word. It sent me back like 2 levels. I've considered spending a little bit of real $ in the past but I never will now. Thanks for your opinions. Yes, I'm still bitter.


I don't blame you for not wanting to spend $ again.  Personally, I always go for the characters.  There is a better chance of them helping


DoctorGoofy said:


> Yikes that's big. Trying 2 more for tonight as thumbnails. This is a hyper-zoom in on a chest, and then _inside_ the chest.
> 
> View attachment 266088 View attachment 266089


Ha ha ha... I didn't get that glitch.  Thx for posting the pics.


----------



## mikegood2

Mayi said:


> For those of you who have experienced the glitch, what devices are you playing on? Just wondering...



*iPad Air and iPhone 6s*. Fairly sure I have not experienced the bug, but it's possible I lost, at most 4 hours of progress, when I was collecting and trying to welcome Genie.

I did have a different but at the very start of the PvP though.  Event currency showed showed up for jobs, but had no items available and silver chests I started before bed had 5 1/2 left. Restarting the game fixed the problem and all the characters I just sent out were ready to collect. So less than 30 minutes into the event I had over 1,000 event currency.


----------



## lmmatooki

Mayi said:


> For those of you who have experienced the glitch, what devices are you playing on? Just wondering...


Iphone 6s


----------



## lmmatooki

DoctorGoofy said:


> Looks like I may finally be able to try to post a screen shot of the hyper-zoom glitch. Let's see if this works.
> View attachment 266079


I'm actually kind of sad that I didn't get that glitch, it looks hilarious!


----------



## DoctorGoofy

lmmatooki said:


> I'm actually kind of sad that I didn't get that glitch, it looks hilarious!


It was! I'm hoping it's not gone yet. I'll post more screenshots later.


----------



## DoctorGoofy

Has anyone bought the Snake-in-a-Basket? The description implies that it attracts animals, but it seems more likely that it is just a snake decoration.


----------



## figment_jii

I bought one; as far as I can tell, it doesn't do anything.  There is no animation associated with it and it doesn't seem to interact with any of the characters.  I think it's just a decoration.


----------



## DoreyAdore

DoctorGoofy said:


> Looks like I may finally be able to try to post a screen shot of the hyper-zoom glitch. Let's see if this works.
> View attachment 266079


Funny!  Ironically, This reminds me of the opening scene of Aladdin when the merchant (also played by Robin Williams) says "Please, please come closer. Too close! A little too close!"


----------



## pyork24

I just realized (on Reddit) there are people out there who can collect fabric right now if they have available costumes to unlock.  That sucks.

I'm fully caught up to everything in the game, so can't send anyone on a single fabric quest for three days.

Kinda puts long time players at a disadvantage for Jafar, assuming any of the previous fabric is reused from previous costumes.


----------



## DoreyAdore

pyork24 said:


> I just realized (on Reddit) there are people out there who can collect fabric right now if they have available costumes to unlock.  That sucks.
> 
> I'm fully caught up to everything in the game, so can't send anyone on a single fabric quest for three days.
> 
> Kinda puts long time players at a disadvantage for Jafar, assuming any of the previous fabric is reused from previous costumes.


Did it say which characters in which costumes?


----------



## Jason_V

Ready for the costumes to be unlocked. Just leveling up at this point and collecting event currency. Not really worrying about the folks who can or can't collect fabric right now.


----------



## littlebearfan

pyork24 said:


> I just realized (on Reddit) there are people out there who can collect fabric right now if they have available costumes to unlock.  That sucks.
> 
> I'm fully caught up to everything in the game, so can't send anyone on a single fabric quest for three days.
> 
> Kinda puts long time players at a disadvantage for Jafar, assuming any of the previous fabric is reused from previous costumes.



I collected fabric for Minnie's Christmas outfit, but since I hadn't welcomed her yet, I couldn't get it.  Hope that works to my advantage now. Knowing my luck, it will probably be the fabrics I don't have!  

I was able to get Minnie's Christmas outfit from a Legendary chest.


----------



## SunDial

Did anyone else get the glitch is fixed gift?  30 gems, 3 lamp's, 30K in magic and I think it was 3K in event currency.   I don't have a photo hosting site yet since PB stopped allowing.


----------



## bookgirl

SunDial said:


> Did anyone else get the glitch is fixed gift?  30 gems, 3 lamp's, 30K in magic and I think it was 3K in event currency.   I don't have a photo hosting site yet since PB stopped allowing.



I didn't and I put in a ticket about losing 2 days of progress.


----------



## lmmatooki

bookgirl said:


> I didn't and I put in a ticket about losing 2 days of progress.


Uh, nope and I put in a ticket as well.


----------



## Terry851

Mayi said:


> For those of you who have experienced the glitch, what devices are you playing on? Just wondering...


iPhone 5s 32Gb (yeah, I know it's old, but it works well for me!)


----------



## bookgirl

Terry851 said:


> iPhone 5s 32Gb (yeah, I know it's old, but it works well for me!)



Hey I'm still using my 5c.  I hate the trend to Phablets.  I'm keeping this one till it dies in my hand.


----------



## maxsmom

I've been collecting fabric for awhile. A purple w/ gold swirly that I think I had collected at Easter. And a gold w/ like red diamonds? I think they are for Donald's Halloween costume.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Got a pop up that says event being extended...i guess just too many glitches


----------



## KPach525

SunDial said:


> Did anyone else get the glitch is fixed gift?  30 gems, 3 lamp's, 30K in magic and I think it was 3K in event currency.   I don't have a photo hosting site yet since PB stopped allowing.


Not yet, did you submit a ticket for the glitch? Wondering if those are only who got it.


----------



## bookgirl

SunDial said:


> Did anyone else get the glitch is fixed gift?  30 gems, 3 lamp's, 30K in magic and I think it was 3K in event currency.   I don't have a photo hosting site yet since PB stopped allowing.





lmmatooki said:


> Uh, nope and I put in a ticket as well.





KPach525 said:


> Not yet, did you submit a ticket for the glitch? Wondering if those are only who got it.



Just got a pop up

60,000 magic
6,000 event currency
60 gems
6 lamps


----------



## KPach525

Got the gift!


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Got the gift!


Got it too.  30 gems!!!!!  I was excited.


----------



## CallieMar

I got 120 gems, 12k in EC, 12 lamps and 120k magic. It seems like everyone is getting a different amount. I did submit a ticket about my lost progress so I wonder if that helped. This is quite a bit more than I would have expected so I'm glad that they took the complaints seriously (even 30 gems is a pretty big deal)


----------



## Pkltm

I submitted a ticket and I got nothing.


----------



## KPach525

CallieMar said:


> I got 120 gems, 12k in EC, 12 lamps and 120k magic. It seems like everyone is getting a different amount. I did submit a ticket about my lost progress so I wonder if that helped. This is quite a bit more than I would have expected so I'm glad that they took the complaints seriously (even 30 gems is a pretty big deal)


Damn... wish I submitted the ticket afterall


----------



## KPach525

CallieMar said:


> I got 120 gems, 12k in EC, 12 lamps and 120k magic. It seems like everyone is getting a different amount. I did submit a ticket about my lost progress so I wonder if that helped. This is quite a bit more than I would have expected so I'm glad that they took the complaints seriously (even 30 gems is a pretty big deal)


I guess it could be based on how much progress was lost too? It only happened once for me, about a 12 hour total loss.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Pkltm said:


> I submitted a ticket and I got nothing.


Me, too. I got bupkis.


----------



## CallieMar

KPach525 said:


> I guess it could be based on how much progress was lost too? It only happened once for me, about a 12 hour total loss.



It's possible. I lost at least 24 hours of progress and a lot of leveling during that time.



DoreyAdore said:


> Me, too. I got bupkis.



Keep checking, apparently gameloft is still in the process of rolling this out to everyone.


----------



## Acer

Looks like I'm eating crow. I got the gift. 90,000 magic, 9,000 ec, 90 gems and 9 lamps

Eta: I lost about 3 days of game progress.


----------



## rr333

Wow, thank you Gameloft!! I just got mine and came on here to see if others were talking about it. 
I think it is based on how much progress you lost, because I lost a ton and I was compensated very well... 
210,000 magic, 21,000 event currency, 210 gems, 21 lamps 

I was quite pleasantly surprised


----------



## Cj333

KPach525 said:


> Not yet, did you submit a ticket for the glitch? Wondering if those are only who got it.[/QUOTE


----------



## bookgirl

Acer said:


> Looks like I'm eating crow. I got the gift. 90,000 magic, 9,000 ec, 90 gems and 9 lamps
> 
> Eta: I lost about 3 days of game progress.



I lost two days so it looks like it's 3x per day lost.


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> Not yet, did you submit a ticket for the glitch? Wondering if those are only who got it.



I had it happen a few times but never reported it since I didn't lose as much time as others have stated.


----------



## ArielDonald

SunDial said:


> Did anyone else get the glitch is fixed gift?  30 gems, 3 lamp's, 30K in magic and I think it was 3K in event currency.   I don't have a photo hosting site yet since PB stopped allowing.


I got the gift too, I didn't really notice if I lost any progress but hey I'll take it!


----------



## SunDial

Sazzafraz said:


> Got a pop up that says event being extended...i guess just too many glitches



I also got this pop up


----------



## Aces86

Terry851 said:


> iPhone 5s 32Gb (yeah, I know it's old, but it works well for me!)



Still on a 5s here! Hoping to get the iPhone 8 this month


----------



## Aces86

ArielDonald said:


> I got the gift too, I didn't really notice if I lost any progress but hey I'll take it!



Yep! Didn't notice losing any big progress except a couple genie ears before I welcomed him. But yeah I'll gladly take this stuff! Lol


----------



## DoctorGoofy

I never had a glitch that lost me progress so no gift for me. However, my hyper-zoom glitch has survived! Wahoo!


----------



## Gorechick

I got it but I Xed out and didn't click it. Is there any way to get it back?  Do I have to contact Gameloft?


----------



## AlohaBerry

DoctorGoofy said:


> I never had a glitch that lost me progress so no gift for me. However, my hyper-zoom glitch has survived! Wahoo!
> 
> View attachment 266477 View attachment 266478



I wanted to see the little rodents in rodentia you mentioned. Sort of jealous of your hyper magnification abilities!


----------



## Aces86

pyork24 said:


> I just realized (on Reddit) there are people out there who can collect fabric right now if they have available costumes to unlock.  That sucks.
> 
> I'm fully caught up to everything in the game, so can't send anyone on a single fabric quest for three days.
> 
> Kinda puts long time players at a disadvantage for Jafar, assuming any of the previous fabric is reused from previous costumes.



I've been collecting fabric for awhile. Mickeys tux unlocked for 120 gems but I'm not spending that. Still have tasks to collect fabric tho. Red pieces and green pieces. Maybe sometimes purple?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SunDial said:


> Did anyone else get the glitch is fixed gift?  30 gems, 3 lamp's, 30K in magic and I think it was 3K in event currency.   I don't have a photo hosting site yet since PB stopped allowing.



I did - though I hadn't really experienced the glitch if too much (a couple of times tasks reset but not too bad)

I got the 30 gems and corresponding other levels - looks like those that lost more progress got more, which is fair - seems like they are trying to do right 

It also said event was being extended but it didn't look like the countdown extended by anything


----------



## DoctorGoofy

AlohaBerry said:


> I wanted to see the little rodents in rodentia you mentioned. Sort of jealous of your hyper magnification abilities!


Here you go!


----------



## pyork24

Aces86 said:


> I've been collecting fabric for awhile. Mickeys tux unlocked for 120 gems but I'm not spending that. Still have tasks to collect fabric tho. Red pieces and green pieces. Maybe sometimes purple?



That's awesome for you but terrible for anyone who's been playing since day one.  I'd almost guarantee that some of that fabric will be used next week, since some fabric has been reused for all costumes.


----------



## Aces86

pyork24 said:


> That's awesome for you but terrible for anyone who's been playing since day one.  I'd almost guarantee that some of that fabric will be used next week, since some fabric has been reused for all costumes.



Agreed! That's kinda crappy!


----------



## DoreyAdore

So where is everyone at with event currency?  I'm just under 60k. Like everyone else, I think this event's currency has been harder to come by.


----------



## mikegood2

Currently at 61K. Aladdin at level 8, Iago at 6 and everyone else at 7. Not gonna level anyone use up until Jafar is ready, but want to have Aladdin and Iago ready to level by then. Currently have 17 lamps and hope to have 30 lamps by then.


----------



## mmmears

60k here, too.  Most of the time I have my 2 "open chests" pedestals full, and a bunch waiting.  Lately (as in the last 3 days or so) I am not getting many chests at all.  So much so that my 2nd pedestal is empty most of the time.    Glad I didn't pay gems for the 3rd one...


----------



## SunDial

I am just under 60K.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm at 54k


----------



## FoSho7787

So, are some people collecting Aladdin and Jasmine formal outfit items? 1 day, 12 hours here......


----------



## Aces86

Wow ! I only have 18,000 event currency. Not a lot compared to a lot of others. Only on day 84 of playing though so I don't have as many characters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

FoSho7787 said:


> So, are some people collecting Aladdin and Jasmine formal outfit items? 1 day, 12 hours here......


I'm not getting any fabric tokens yet.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Im at 59K. I have maxed out collecting lamps and brooms n sweeps so I sent everyone on the yellow tasks.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Glad everyone affected got compensated


----------



## DoreyAdore

Beccybooboo said:


> Im at 59K. I have maxed out collecting lamps and brooms n sweeps so I sent everyone on the yellow tasks.


I maxed lamps, too. I have all six Aladdin characters at level 5 and ready for 6. Just gathering more event currency now.


----------



## nickle29

I set Jesse to level up last night before I went to bed, was going to take 8 hours. Woke up this morning and it had 8 hours and 21 minutes left!!!! This has happened to me a few other times as well. Has anyone else had this happen to them?? How do I fix this? Thanks!


----------



## nickle29

nickle29 said:


> I set Jesse to level up last night before I went to bed, was going to take 8 hours. Woke up this morning and it had 8 hours and 21 minutes left!!!! This has happened to me a few other times as well. Has anyone else had this happen to them?? How do I fix this? Thanks!


Should also mention that I cannot reach customer care. It just keeps saying error and unavailable.


----------



## PrincessP

nickle29 said:


> I set Jesse to level up last night before I went to bed, was going to take 8 hours. Woke up this morning and it had 8 hours and 21 minutes left!!!! This has happened to me a few other times as well. Has anyone else had this happen to them?? How do I fix this? Thanks!



I am not sure why extra time was added to the initial 8hours. That is odd. However, the few times I have had this happen, I make sure to completely close the app and then reopen. This re-set things. When I inquired with customer care the first time it happened (over a year ago), they suggested this same solution. I hope it works for you!!  Frustrating, I know.


----------



## PrincessP

I have 79K currency, Aladdin and Jasmine at Lvl 7, Abu at 6, Genie at 5, Carpet and Iago at 4 (all are ready to level up). 18 lamps. So I am working on lamps and more currency. 

I looked up Belle & Beast costumes. Only needed 10K currency, 8 cloths, and several of his tokens for Beast and 3K currency, 3 cloths, and a handful of her tokens for Belle.  They shared the same cloth so you had to get 11 total to get both costumes.  

Who knows if it will be similar for Aladdin & Jasmine???  We shall see.....in about 24 hours.....


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Aces86 said:


> Wow ! I only have 18,000 event currency. Not a lot compared to a lot of others. Only on day 84 of playing though so I don't have as many characters.



I am in a similar position as you! I'm only on Day 57 (because I haven't received the Princess Fairytale Hall yet for playing for 60days) and I haven't missed a day since I started over the summer haha! I have 19k event currency. And I also received the gift for glitch fix and that gave me 30k magic and 30 gems.

Quick question for anyone!! I have enough gems for Iago now, but is it worth it? With only ten days left, I would really like to complete the event. I'm on Round 2 of fighting Jafar right now, so I just need both costumes for Aladdin/Jasmine then I can welcome Jafar. Would Iago increase my chances by a lot to finish the event or am I in a good spot and should Just plan on saving them for later? 

Thanks!!


----------



## AlohaBerry

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> I am in a similar position as you! I'm only on Day 57 (because I haven't received the Princess Fairytale Hall yet for playing for 60days) and I haven't missed a day since I started over the summer haha! I have 19k event currency. And I also received the gift for glitch fix and that gave me 30k magic and 30 gems.
> 
> Quick question for anyone!! I have enough gems for Iago now, but is it worth it? With only ten days left, I would really like to complete the event. I'm on Round 2 of fighting Jafar right now, so I just need both costumes for Aladdin/Jasmine then I can welcome Jafar. Would Iago increase my chances by a lot to finish the event or am I in a good spot and should Just plan on saving them for later?
> 
> Thanks!!



I say buy who you can. Even if you need to spend to get gems. I was missing one character from one event and ended up spending money to gamble to get the character in a legendary chest. Ended up spending $30! (3 tries, about 21 chests). Decided it was fun money and came out of my movie going budget. (And I also feel like I should blame the red wine.) 

Just my humble opinion. And welcome to the game! 

PS look at my previous posts where I attached a file with all the sizes of the buildings. It's not up to date, but in the beginning, when I had too little land and magic, I had to do some park geometry calculations to fit stuff. And I would store the low magic yielding buildings.


----------



## littlebearfan

Finally welcoming Bagherra!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have over 79,000 event currency. Aladdin, Genie and Jasmine are at level 6 and ready to level up. Abu, Iago and Carpet are at 5 and ready to level up. I currently have 39 lamps and another 6 sets of sweeps and scoops to get ready for Jafar.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

I’m currently at 86,000 event currency. Aladdin is at level 8, Iago level 6 and everyone else is level 7, with everyone ready to be levelled up again. Nicely stocked up with 78 lamps, so hopefully I’ll be able to have a break from collecting more for a while, once Jafar and the costumes begin!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

*Prince Ali Costume*

10 Swords
10 Prince Ali Hats
7 Purple Fabric
10,000 Event Currency

*Jasmine Wedding Costume
*
6 Lamps
6 Headbands
3 Purple Fabric
3,000 Event Currency

Characters that can get Purple Fabric:

Jessie + Woody: My Favourite Cowboy. 4 hrs
Iago: Playing Spy 4 hrs
Sulley + Mike: Group Laugh Floor Visit 4 hrs
Sally + Jack: Costume Making 6 hrs
Pete: No More Noise 8 hrs


----------



## xthebowdenx

And I guess we have to get the outfits before we can even start working on jafar


----------



## Disney_Princess83

xthebowdenx said:


> And I guess we have to get the outfits before we can even start working on jafar



Yes, as getting the costumes is the next quests to complete.


----------



## Aces86

Well the fabric that I've been allowed to collect so far has nothing to do with the aladdin costumes. So that's good news they made it fair.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Do the costume quests start after Genie finishes his 12-hour cleaning up task after defeating Jafar for the 2nd time? I have Genie doing that now and I only have a few hours left!

I have about 26k event currency so will just work on collecting lamps, Brooms, dustpans until the costume quests are available. This is my first full event so just want to make sure I am planned out haha!


----------



## mikegood2

Does it make more sense to collect all the fabric and buy Aladdins outfit first, or buy Jasmines first since it requires less fabric?

I'm thinking it makes more sense buying Jasmines first, hoping it will activate some of the missions that are required before we can welcome Jafar. I luckily, chose two of the jobs that make the fabric, so I started the event with 2 of the purple fabrics.


----------



## 10CJ

mikegood2 said:


> Does it make more sense to collect all the fabric and buy Aladdins outfit first, or buy Jasmines first since it requires less fabric?
> 
> I'm thinking it makes more sense buying Jasmines first, hoping it will activate some of the missions that are required before we can welcome Jafar. I luckily, chose two of the jobs that make the fabric, so I started the event with 2 of the purple fabrics.


I am probably going to try for Aladdin first since his quest is listed first.  Unless I here something otherwise on here.


----------



## lmmatooki

bookgirl said:


> Just got a pop up
> 
> 60,000 magic
> 6,000 event currency
> 60 gems
> 6 lamps


Still never got it, unfortunately


----------



## aussiebill10

just about to welcome Genie exactly 9 days to 9 will that be enough time to welcome Jahfar?
Or should I try speed up some tasks early
Don't have Carpet or igar


----------



## PrincessP

aussiebill10 said:


> just about to welcome Genie exactly 9 days to 9 will that be enough time to welcome Jahfar?
> Or should I try speed up some tasks early
> Don't have Carpet or igar



I got the "get costumes" task 4 days after welcoming Genie with consistent game play. I have Iago and Carpet so that sped up the battling Jafar process. You have to battle Jafar 18x for 4 hours and 24x for 2hours. So if you have 4 characters battling....what took me 12 hours & 8 hours respectively with 6 characters will take you 20 hours and 12 hours with only 4 characters....that's with no breaks between battles. Then you have a lengthy 12 hour Genie task....Plus a couple of small other tasks before getting to costumes. No one has costumes yet so we can't tell you how long Jafar will take if you want him also. 

My estimate is that it'll take you about 5 days from getting Genie to get to costumes if you don't speed up tasks. Iago helps get cloths for costumes so you'll have a slow down there as well compared to others who have him.


----------



## PrincessP

lmmatooki said:


> Still never got it, unfortunately



I am sorry you never got the reward. I would contact them. I never submitted a ticket either, but I got the small reward of 30k magic, 30 gems, etc.


----------



## PrincessP

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Do the costume quests start after Genie finishes his 12-hour cleaning up task after defeating Jafar for the 2nd time? I have Genie doing that now and I only have a few hours left!
> 
> I have about 26k event currency so will just work on collecting lamps, Brooms, dustpans until the costume quests are available. This is my first full event so just want to make sure I am planned out haha!



It is definitely after the 12 hour Genie mission....there are a couple of short missions in there with Aladdin or Jasmine, but I don't know if they are required to trigger costumes.


----------



## littlebearfan

Got the outfit for Jasmine. Nothing new popped up, so on to collecting fabric for Aladdin!


----------



## Araminta18

littlebearfan said:


> Got the outfit for Jasmine. Nothing new popped up, so on to collecting fabric for Aladdin!



boo not jealous at all.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

aussiebill10 said:


> just about to welcome Genie exactly 9 days to 9 will that be enough time to welcome Jahfar?
> Or should I try speed up some tasks early
> Don't have Carpet or igar


Focus on the purple quests as those are the ones that will move the event story along. Do the rest when it doesn't interfere with your event progression as every minute will be needed if you want to get to the end. If you can afford it, get Iago and/or carpet.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

jumped ahead on my secondary phone to see what Jahfar's requirements will be. After you get both costumes there's a 12 hour quest for Aladdin and Jasmine then you get to quest to welcome Jahfar. he takes 10 of each his hat and staff, both epic and 35k EC


----------



## pugprincess

I didn't get any freebies for the glitch, but I wasn't affected so I guess I can't complain! Would've been nice though, lol. Especially as I'm so low on event currency. Only 14k.
I'm still fighting Jafar, on the second battle now and almost halfway done.


----------



## Gorechick

When there are buildings listed in a character's quest list, do they somehow unlock after a quest and are given to you or do you have to pay the gems or magic to get them? For example I have Sarge maxed at level 10 and at the bottom of his quest list is Parachute Drop with a little lock on the Go button and RC Racers the same. Any info appreciated.


----------



## mikegood2

Gorechick said:


> When there are buildings listed in a character's quest list, do they somehow unlock after a quest and are given to you or do you have to pay the gems or magic to get them? For example I have Sarge maxed at level 10 and at the bottom of his quest list is Parachute Drop with a little lock on the Go button and RC Racers the same. Any info appreciated.



You need to own those building, RC Racers and Toy Stories Parachute Drop, to be able to do those quests. I currently own all the buildings the game has to offer, so I'm not sure if, or how, they are available.

There are certain jobs you currently do, that would disappear if you would put some buildings away.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Gorechick said:


> When there are buildings listed in a character's quest list, do they somehow unlock after a quest and are given to you or do you have to pay the gems or magic to get them? For example I have Sarge maxed at level 10 and at the bottom of his quest list is Parachute Drop with a little lock on the Go button and RC Racers the same. Any info appreciated.



Both attractions require gems. You must purchase them to do the quest but only if you want them. It is not required to further the game it just gives you another option to send characters on a different quest. I dont have either of the attractions.

As for other attractions when you unlock them from gameplay you can purchase the magic ones after the become unlocked with magic. In the attractions section it will tell you if ypu need gems or magic to purchase.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I already have enough fabric to get Jasmine's formal wear, but didn't notice until after I sent her off on a 1hr task to collect another dustpan.  At this rate the costumes shouldn't be too terrible to gather, especially since I had enough of nearly all the other tokens since my characters are all ready to lvl up.  Glad I held off instead of leveling them up, though perhaps I'll regret that when we get to gathering Jafar's items and discover they need to be leveled up even higher.  Oh well.  The 30gems as part of the glitch compensation was definitely welcome as it gave me enough to get Iago!  Now I have him in time for him to actually be helping gather tokens during the event!    Hearing how many tokens and how much event currency Jafar takes is a bit saddening though.  I have about 40k now, and with the two costumes taking 13k of that and Jafar taking 35k, I'm thinking my gem conversion at the end won't be very big.


----------



## Beccybooboo

No fabric in gold chests didnt see that coming!!!


----------



## lemonsbutera

i think i'm the only one who thinks that the drop rate for the fabrics are really bad. i've wasted 8 hours to get the fabrics and i still have nothing..


----------



## ArielDonald

lemonsbutera said:


> i think i'm the only one who thinks that the drop rate for the fabrics are really bad. i've wasted 8 hours to get the fabrics and i still have nothing..


Have not gotten any fabric yet either! Boo!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

lemonsbutera said:


> i think i'm the only one who thinks that the drop rate for the fabrics are really bad. i've wasted 8 hours to get the fabrics and i still have nothing..



No your not. I started collecting 2 at start, because I luckily had characters out on the right jobs. Since then, choosing fabric jobs, I'm 1/5. I don't consider that a good rate for an uncommon item.

EDIT: Make it 2/8 after finishing the 4 hour jobs. Really wondering if the mislabeled the fabric as uncommon?


----------



## DoreyAdore

mikegood2 said:


> No your not. I started collecting 2 at start, because I luckily had characters out on the right jobs. Since then, choosing fabric jobs, I'm 1/5. I don't consider that a good rate for an uncommon item.
> 
> EDIT: Make it 2/8 after finishing the 4 hour jobs. Really wondering if the mislabeled the fabric as uncommon?


Perhaps. But Bagheera's ears are only labeled as uncommon and we all know how inaccurate THAT has turned out. Don't even get me started on those #*&/@! perches.


----------



## mmmears

lemonsbutera said:


> i think i'm the only one who thinks that the drop rate for the fabrics are really bad. i've wasted 8 hours to get the fabrics and i still have nothing..



You're not alone.  I've been trying since we were able to and I have only 3 so far.  And that is using all the characters all the time.


----------



## Aces86

lemonsbutera said:


> i think i'm the only one who thinks that the drop rate for the fabrics are really bad. i've wasted 8 hours to get the fabrics and i still have nothing..



I'm having an awful time!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

I'm about to collect my first chance at fabric drops.....anything over zero will be success in my book haha

EDIT: I only got 1 fabric. But it's better than none. Lol


----------



## DISundercover

i have been MIA from this thread for ages! (my original DIS account got all screwed up so I had to start all over)

i had no problems with fabric dropping - actually will have Jasmine's formal wear in about 45min
i should have Aladdin's at some point tomorrow (if fabric continues to drop for me like it has been)

non-event related: still trying to welcome Bagheera - he is such a pain


----------



## bookgirl

DISundercover said:


> i have been MIA from this thread for ages! (my original DIS account got all screwed up so I had to start all over)
> 
> i had no problems with fabric dropping - actually will have Jasmine's formal wear in about 45min
> i should have Aladdin's at some point tomorrow (if fabric continues to drop for me like it has been)
> 
> non-event related: still trying to welcome Bagheera - he is such a pain




Same here. Jasmine on her 60 min costume change and need 6 more fabrics to complete Aladdin. I also don't have Bageheera but I was concentrating on the event and not him. He's a little over half done for perches and ears.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

lemonsbutera said:


> i think i'm the only one who thinks that the drop rate for the fabrics are really bad. i've wasted 8 hours to get the fabrics and i still have nothing..


yeah, after the first round didn't drop I started using the save trick to make sure I'll get them


----------



## mikegood2

Fabric drop now at *3/13*. Something is seriously broken and it's sucking the fun out of this event. It's funny how a little word like uncommon can make it so much more frustrating. If they made it rare or even epic I'm  sure I'd still be annoyed, but considerably less so. 

At this point I'm just looking forward to this event to get over am going to need atleast 2 months until the next event.

Not sure if there is any truth to it, but someone on the game loft forum said it had the if you send someone out on the 6 and/or 8 hour jobs it somehow somehow messing up the drop rate? made no sense to me, but who knows?

*UPDATE:* another 0/4 Making it *3/17*. Heading to bed and am really hoping that they fix this obvious bug sometime tomorrow.


----------



## supernova

So, over the weekend I brought Scar to level, got Bagheera to level 2, the Alien to level 6 (which prompts a 12-hour task between him and Buzz, during which I could have earned two ear hats or a claw), got Jasmine's costume, and I'm two away from Aladdin.  Everyone is out on their respective fabric task, so I should have the costume within 4-6 hours, plus the hour to welcome.  From there, I'll do the Aladdin/Jasmine 12-hour task, and then start on Jafar.  All of my characters are at level 6 waiting to go to 7, although I only have 27 lamps saved up so far.


----------



## karmstr112

bookgirl said:


> Same here. Jasmine on her 60 min costume change and need 6 more fabrics to complete Aladdin. I also don't have Bageheera but I was concentrating on the event and not him. He's a little over half done for perches and ears.



I have Jasmine running around in her new costume and was pleasantly surprised when I picked up 4 more fabrics this morning, so now I only need 2 more to outfit Aladdin. Hopefully everyone else will benefit from a new day/new drop rate as I have. I just maxed out Bogo yesterday, Bageheera... with his drop rate, I'll welcome him in October.


----------



## Ariel0111

Hi, can anyone confirm that for jafar ears does abu have go be at level 9???? Thats insane! I thought we never require characters in the same event to be higher than level 6-7!! Freaking out now


----------



## Ariel0111

I also got all fabric drops from each task i sent out and welcomed Jasmin yesterday and Alladin in an hour.


----------



## Aces86

Ariel0111 said:


> Hi, can anyone confirm that for jafar ears does abu have go be at level 9???? Thats insane! I thought we never require characters in the same event to be higher than level 6-7!! Freaking out now



Wow I hope not! I only have him at level 3 or 4 right now


----------



## karmstr112

Any word how many lamps needed to welcome Jafar?


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Any word how many lamps needed to welcome Jafar?


15


----------



## Ariel0111

I saw this post one of the screenshots for jafars ears say abu has to be level 9. Thats crazy!!! 




Hope Loneheart said:


> jumped ahead on my secondary phone to see what Jahfar's requirements will be. After you get both costumes there's a 12 hour quest for Aladdin and Jasmine then you get to quest to welcome Jahfar. he takes 10 of each his hat and staff, both epic and 35k EC


----------



## littlebearfan

Ariel0111 said:


> I saw this post one of the screenshots for jafars ears say abu has to be level 9. Thats crazy!!!



But it also looks like he has a different task to get the staff that may not require him to be level 9. I plan to use him for staffs, and send others after the ears. That way I shouldn't have to worry about getting Abu to level 9 until after the event.


----------



## Pheran

Ariel0111 said:


> I saw this post one of the screenshots for jafars ears say abu has to be level 9. Thats crazy!!!



Yikes, that would be an unprecedented level requirement for a character during a timed event.


----------



## Jason_V

Fabric drops haven't been terrible. I have Jasime's costume already, just waiting on Aladdin's. Those tasks should be done around 10 am and, assuming I get two, I can get Aladdin's today.

Also close to 50k in event currency. I know Jafar is going to deplete that a bit, but there's still more than a week left to do all of this.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

And we have another Happiness Event.

Still trying to get the fabric for Aladdin. Two more to go so hopefully I have it by the morning. Jasmine has her costume already done. Sitting on 95,000 event currency.


----------



## KM5664

Has anyone else been having time issues with actions lately? I put Jesse on a four hour quest before bed last night and when I woke up this morning she was only 3 minutes in to that action, like I had just started it. This has happened to me before both with leveling up characters and sending them on quests, but it seems to be happening more frequently lately - once every day or two rather than once every 3-4 weeks. There doesn't seem to be any correlation with the characters or actions that it happens with.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## LeCras

Need one more fabric for Jasmine (Aladdin is done), should have that in about 30 minutes, fingers crossed!


----------



## ArielDonald

So I bought Iago when he became available a while ago- he has yet to have been any use to me! He wasn't helpful at all with Genie and he hasn't brought back a single piece of fabric! So frustrating! I was able to get Aladdins costume and sent the characters out last night for Jasmine's-only one character came back with a piece this morning! This is the first event I'm actually worried I won't get the villain..


----------



## Sazzafraz

ArielDonald said:


> So I bought Iago when he became available a while ago- he has yet to have been any use to me! He wasn't helpful at all with Genie and he hasn't brought back a single piece of fabric! So frustrating! I was able to get Aladdins costume and sent the characters out last night for Jasmine's-only one character came back with a piece this morning! This is the first event I'm actually worried I won't get the villain..


If you already have Aladdin's costume you're further ahead than most.  With over a week to go I think you shouldn't have an issue getting Jafar.


----------



## ArielDonald

Sazzafraz said:


> If you already have Aladdin's costume you're further ahead than most.  With over a week to go I think you shouldn't have an issue getting Jafar.



I hope you're right!


----------



## littlebearfan

Just got the last fabric I needed for Aladdin!


----------



## McCoy

KM5664 said:


> Has anyone else been having time issues with actions lately? I put Jesse on a four hour quest before bed last night and when I woke up this morning she was only 3 minutes in to that action, like I had just started it. This has happened to me before both with leveling up characters and sending them on quests, but it seems to be happening more frequently lately - once every day or two rather than once every 3-4 weeks. There doesn't seem to be any correlation with the characters or actions that it happens with.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I feel this has happened to me a couple of times in the last few days since last week's update, but with so many characters out doing things I haven't been sure.  But, yes, a couple of times starting longer tasks I have come back and been shocked that they've barely begun the task.  Nothing too consequential for me so far, but there may be an issue here.


----------



## jenniferjim

I just got Aladdin's costume and started the 12 hr task. On an unrelated note.. anyone has kids in the new area opened? I've never seen any there, just curious..


----------



## Hope Loneheart

--


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Ariel0111 said:


> Hi, can anyone confirm that for jafar ears does abu have go be at level 9???? Thats insane! I thought we never require characters in the same event to be higher than level 6-7!! Freaking out now


indeed, but his task is with Iago so if you don't have him don't worry about Abu


----------



## Ariel0111

Hope Loneheart said:


> indeed, but his task is with Iago so if you don't have him don't worry about Abu


Thanks for the reply..Oh i do have iago but if its possible to get ears without him being on level 9 i can relax as hes currently level 4 and in 8 days left i cant go to level 9 for sure


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Ariel0111 said:


> Thanks for the reply..Oh i do have iago but if its possible to get ears without him being on level 9 i can relax as hes currently level 4 and in 8 days left i cant go to level 9 for sure



Yeah I'm in the same position as you! I won't Be able to get either of them to Level 9. However, my drop rates for the cloths have increased. Started Jasmine. Only need two more for Aladdin.


----------



## Ariel0111

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Yeah I'm in the same position as you! I won't Be able to get either of them to Level 9. However, my drop rates for the cloths have increased. Started Jasmine. Only need two more for Aladdin.


You'll get there i am on jafar now got the cloths so easily i feel my luck will jinx with his tokens


----------



## Disney_Princess83

The drop rate for fabric is terrible. Sent everyone out and woke up with not a single piece of fabric. Sent them all out again. Hopefully I can get the Aladdin costume today so I can start the 12 hour quest for Jasmine and Aladdin.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The drop rate for fabric is terrible. Sent everyone out and woke up with not a single piece of fabric. Sent them all out again. Hopefully I can get the Aladdin costume today so I can start the 12 hour quest for Jasmine and Aladdin.


I did really well with Jasmine, actually.  Wound up picking (by accident) the correct characters and their fabric tasks, and wound up getting her pretty much right away.  Took me 24 hours to get Aladdin, then sped up the 12 hour Aladdin/Jasmine task so that I could get right to Jafar.  Then the Gameloft interns tried to steal $15 from me to get Jafar right away.  Yeah, well I have a week to keep playing, and I like my money right where it is... in MY pocket, not theirs.  Sorry interns, not this time, either.


----------



## mmmears

Aladdin and Jasmine have their costumes now and are in the middle of their quest.  Guess I can start trying for Jafar's items tomorrow.

Anyone know what the rewards are for the current contest?


----------



## mikegood2

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The drop rate for fabric is terrible. Sent everyone out and woke up with not a single piece of fabric. Sent them all out again. Hopefully I can get the Aladdin costume today so I can start the 12 hour quest for Jasmine and Aladdin.





supernova said:


> I did really well with Jasmine, actually.  Wound up picking (by accident) the correct characters and their fabric tasks, and wound up getting her pretty much right away.  Took me 24 hours to get Aladdin, then sped up the 12 hour Aladdin/Jasmine task so that I could get right to Jafar.  Then the Gameloft interns tried to steal $15 from me to get Jafar right away.  Yeah, well I have a week to keep playing, and I like my money right where it is... in MY pocket, not theirs.  Sorry interns, not this time, either.



Started the same way and ended up with my first two fabrics 10 minutes in. Gave me a false sense of security and maybe that's why I'm so frustrated. Since then my pull rate has been *6/22* and really hoping I can pull the last two and start the 12 hour missions before bed. Even if that's what happens, I feel like I'm a day behind where I should be.

I'm trying to remember if all items carry over after the event ends? I know the individual items should, but I can't remeber if the lamps will. Currently have 76 and am sure that number will grow considerably the next few days.

Also, anyone else finding that the game reloads more often when you return to it later on? When I come back to it, within an hour or two, it usually just opens up for me, but the last day or two it has to restart most of the time.


----------



## Ottahelwa

mikegood2 said:


> Started the same way and ended up with my first two fabrics 10 minutes in. Gave me a false sense of security and maybe that's why I'm so frustrated. Since then my pull rate has been *6/22* and really hoping I can pull the last two and start the 12 hour missions before bed. Even if that's what happens, I feel like I'm a day behind where I should be.
> 
> I'm trying to remember if all items carry over after the event ends? I know the individual items should, but I can't remeber if the lamps will. Currently have 76 and am sure that number will grow considerably the next few days.
> 
> Also, anyone else finding that the game reloads more often when you return to it later on? When I come back to it, within an hour or two, it usually just opens up for me, but the last day or two it has to restart most of the time.



Definitely noticed the game reloading more frequently since the new mini upgrade, but I rather reloading than loosing hours and hours of progress so if that's the trade off, I'll take it.

As for the lamps, if it's like the LK event, the lamps will carry over but not the dust pans and sweeps, so I plan to use all of those up, even if I only get event currency out of it!


----------



## TeaInNeverland

yup. drop rates for the fabric are terrible! Hoping to finish Aladdin's costume today...


----------



## mmmears

I'm also noticing the game reloading more often, as well as just crashing on my iPhone (something that use to happen all the time but hasn't happened for a long time until now).


----------



## CallieMar

Aladdin and Jasmine will be done with their 12 hour task in the morning.  For those who struggling with fabric, I got slightly better drop rates letting my happiness dip down around 70%.

I'm ticked that Abu has to be level 9 to go on a joint task with Iago for Jafar's token.  Iago was very helpful with Genie, but not so much since then (I don't know if he dropped a single fabric).


----------



## Aigieda

I got the offer bundle to buy jafar for $15 kinda considering it cause it comes with exclusive stand. But I also like the deal for $10 and gems I had before thoughts?


----------



## mikegood2

CallieMar said:


> Aladdin and Jasmine will be done with their 12 hour task in the morning.  For those who struggling with fabric, I got slightly better drop rates letting my happiness dip down around 70%.
> 
> I'm ticked that Abu has to be level 9 to go on a joint task with Iago for Jafar's token.  Iago was very helpful with Genie, but not so much since then (I don't know if he dropped a single fabric).



Finally finished collecting the fabric and just sent them out right now.

I'm also ticked about Abu, but for a different reason. I misread the screenshot and though it was Iago that needed to bel level 9. If I realized it was Abu, currently at level 7, I woulda leveled him up a few days ago. I'm sure I'll regret it, but I just clicked on him to leveling him to 8. Looks like theirs not much item overlapping between Abu and Jafar, so that shouldn't create many issues. Hopefully i can level him to 9 in a few days if it's necessary.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm still trying to get Aladdin. I've been sitting on 5 pieces of fabric for 16 hours? Sent everyone out again. Everyone is coming back time and time again with no fabric. It's very frustrating when the fabric isn't even a rare drop. 




supernova said:


> I did really well with Jasmine, actually.  Wound up picking (by accident) the correct characters and their fabric tasks, and wound up getting her pretty much right away.  Took me 24 hours to get Aladdin, then sped up the 12 hour Aladdin/Jasmine task so that I could get right to Jafar.  Then the Gameloft interns tried to steal $15 from me to get Jafar right away.  Yeah, well I have a week to keep playing, and I like my money right where it is... in MY pocket, not theirs.  Sorry interns, not this time, either.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone.  Still dealing with Hurricane Harvey drama so I haven't been able to post regularly.  The drops of fabric was pretty quick for me.  I'm about 2 hours away from being able to start working on collecting for Jafar. For those of you speculating on buying Jafar...my opinion is that you still have an entire week.  Hold off for now.  You may earn him thru normal 'free' gameplay.  A lot can happen in 7 days...don't panic.


----------



## Windwaker4444

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Yeah I'm in the same position as you! I won't Be able to get either of them to Level 9. However, my drop rates for the cloths have increased. Started Jasmine. Only need two more for Aladdin.


Hope you get all of your fabric this morning.  You and I have been neck and neck this entire event.  I won't have my characters at level 9 either.  I stopped leveling up the characters at 6 to save up currency for the end event currency transfer to gems.  Hopefully that won't work against us too much.  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Jason_V

Jasmine and Aladdin finished their 12 hour when I woke up. Abu's 2 hour task is purple, but it's not required to start getting Jafar's tokens. So I have Abu doing his task and everyone else collecting for Jafar. Nothing yet, but then again, I just sent everyone out an hour or so ago. Jafar's tokens are also in gold chests.


----------



## Allison

I was able to start welcoming Jafar at about 10 pm last night.  So far I have 7 of his staffs so I'm good with that.


----------



## figment_jii

mmmears said:


> Anyone know what the rewards are for the current contest?


I wanted to keep my in-park happiness as high as possible to have the best chance of characters dropping items...so I started the new Happiness Event.
Rank 1-10: 10 Brushes, 10 Pans, 3,000 Event Currency
Rank 11-50: 8 Brushes, 8 Pans, 2,500 Event Currency
Rank 51-150: 6 Brushes, 6 Pans, 2,000 Event Currency
Rank 151-350: 4 Brushes, 4 Pans, 1,750 Event Currency
Rank 351-600: 4 Brushes, 4 Pans, 1,500 Event Currency
Rank 601-1000: 4 Brushes, 4 Pans, 1,250 Event Currency
Rank 1001-1750: 2 Brushes, 2 Pans, 1,000 Event Currency
Rank 1751-2750: 2 Brushes, 2 Pans, 750 Event Currency


----------



## Quellman

figment_jii said:


> I wanted to keep my in-park happiness as high as possible to have the best chance of characters dropping items...so I started the new Happiness Event.
> Rank 1-10: 10 Brushes, 10 Pans, 3,000 Event Currency
> Rank 11-50: 8 Brushes, 8 Pans, 2,500 Event Currency
> Rank 51-150: 6 Brushes, 6 Pans, 2,000 Event Currency
> Rank 151-350: 4 Brushes, 4 Pans, 1,750 Event Currency
> Rank 351-600: 4 Brushes, 4 Pans, 1,500 Event Currency
> Rank 601-1000: 4 Brushes, 4 Pans, 1,250 Event Currency
> Rank 1001-1750: 2 Brushes, 2 Pans, 1,000 Event Currency
> Rank 1751-2750: 2 Brushes, 2 Pans, 750 Event Currency


Not exactly an amazing set of prizes right there..... thanks for posting.


----------



## supernova

Aigieda said:


> I got the offer bundle to buy jafar for $15 kinda considering it cause it comes with exclusive stand. But I also like the deal for $10 and gems I had before thoughts?


After the event, the "exclusive" becomes just another worthless magic generator.  Enjoy it for the last six days of the Aladdin event.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm still trying to get Aladdin. I've been sitting on 5 pieces of fabric for 16 hours? Sent everyone out again. Everyone is coming back time and time again with no fabric. It's very frustrating when the fabric isn't even a rare drop.


How many gems would be required to just "buy" him, and bypass the remaining fabric pieces and the countdown clock?


----------



## jenniferjim

--


----------



## txlibrarian

Anyone getting the message "Your game version is outdated. Please update to the latest version and try again."? And can't get into the game.


----------



## DISundercover

txlibrarian said:


> Anyone getting the message "Your game version is outdated. Please update to the latest version and try again."? And can't get into the game.



Hmmm, haven't had that on mine. My game still crashes constantly though


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessP said:


> I am sorry you never got the reward. I would contact them. I never submitted a ticket either, but I got the small reward of 30k magic, 30 gems, etc.


I ended up doing so and I had the same issues as everyone else and they said I wasn't eligible, I have never been so disappointed in them.


----------



## lmmatooki

Was able to start welcoming Jafar last night, I shockingly caught up somehow. Right now I have 22/15 lamps, 1/10 staffs, 3/10 ear hats, and as predicted, Jafar is ridiculously expensive in event currency...35,000 and I have 45,738, was thinking I was going to get to 80k until I saw his cost. Luckily, his items are in gold chests. I have been saving them in hope they would become useful for this event and now is their time to shine (as long as I get what I need from them and they don't screw me over like the interns have during this event)! I have 5 of them so finger crossed!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Side note to the event, I have now welcomed Mowgli! Holy moly it took me forever for that 1 ear hat!!


----------



## dwlmgold

Anyone else think it odd that the Magic Carpets of ALADDIN and The Magic Lamp Theater do not generate event currency during an event featuring Aladdin.  It also would have been nice to see event currency show up in chests rather than the much devalued common blue magic currency.


----------



## lmmatooki

dwlmgold said:


> Anyone else think it odd that the Magic Carpets of ALADDIN and The Magic Lamp Theater do not generate event currency during an event featuring Aladdin.  It also would have been nice to see event currency show up in chests rather than the much devalued common blue magic currency.


I was just thinking about the event currency being in chests today, so weird!


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> How many gems would be required to just "buy" him, and bypass the remaining fabric pieces and the countdown clock?



I've got 8 lamps, 1 staff, and 1 ear hat and to buy Jafar outright would cost me 829 gems.

And... I just realized, you were suggesting buying Aladdin's costume. Sorry, wrong answer.


----------



## PrincessP

lmmatooki said:


> I ended up doing so and I had the same issues as everyone else and they said I wasn't eligible, I have never been so disappointed in them.



That is lousy. I am really sorry.  I would be disappointed as well. I don't know if you've ever spent money, but I'd be inclined to tell them I wouldn't be spending anymore.

My DD didn't get the bonus gems, etc either. It doesn't seem like they were consistent in the compensation allocation this time.   Not good business.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So I've really been slacking during this event. I live in southwestern Louisiana and have had to evacuate from my home during hurricane Harvey. But I still got on at least once a day. I haven't even been on here since 8/23 and I think that was the day of or the day after the event started, and I'm not reading through those 20 pages between then and now. So here is my progress I only have like 35k in event currency. I've kinda sort of worked at leveling up characters to get iago. I. Currently at 218 gems so hopefully can welcome him before event ends. I'm having the worst luck on fabric drops for jasmine and aladdins outfits. I already have jasmines just waiting for Aladdin. So how many tasks between getting aladdins outfit and welcoming jafar? Which really I don't think I would want his creepy self lurking around my park but it's better than seeing his blacked out figure sitting in my characters list.


----------



## pooh'smate

After you get Aladdin's costume there is one 12 hour joint task with Jasmine and Aladdin then you can start collecting items for Jafar 

@Rachel Snow White  I meant to quote you but it didn't work


----------



## Rachel Snow White

pooh'smate said:


> After you get Aladdin's costume there is one 12 hour joint task with Jasmine and Aladdin then you can start collecting items for Jafar
> 
> @Rachel Snow White  I meant to quote you but it didn't work


 Thanks I hate that I've been slacking so much because one of my fav movies but just really didn't have the time


----------



## Rachel Snow White

How good have the drop rates been for collecting jafar items?


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> How good have the drop rates been for collecting jafar items?


I've had better luck on the serpent staffs (7) than on the hats (4).


----------



## tweeter

Rachel Snow White said:


> How good have the drop rates been for collecting jafar items?



I started collecting this morning and I have only 1 staff and 1 ear hat to show for it.


----------



## mikegood2

Rachel Snow White said:


> How good have the drop rates been for collecting jafar items?



Started about 9 hours ago and have 5 staffs and 3 ears.

Hope I don't jinx myself, but it's amazing how much easier epic items are to collect than uncommons are.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I started collecting this morning, I did get lucky by having a couple tasks almost finished when Jafar was unlocked.  
I've got 4 staffs and 5 ear hats.  Drop rate is okaaaaay but not great for me.  Hoping to have it wrapped up by Friday morning.


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessP said:


> That is lousy. I am really sorry.  I would be disappointed as well. I don't know if you've ever spent money, but I'd be inclined to tell them I wouldn't be spending anymore.
> 
> My DD didn't get the bonus gems, etc either. It doesn't seem like they were consistent in the compensation allocation this time.   Not good business.


Thank you :/ and I have only ever spent money on this game in the very beginning (didn't know they would continue it throughout, silly me), so that might turn into never spending anything now.
And I'm sorry that others didn't get it either. I agree that they were inconsistent. Maybe before throwing out more events, they should work on the glitches they knew would happen when expanding the game but yet again, all they want is more money from people.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I've had better luck on the serpent staffs (7) than on the hats (4).


Same here


----------



## lmmatooki

Rachel Snow White said:


> So I've really been slacking during this event. I live in southwestern Louisiana and have had to evacuate from my home during hurricane Harvey. But I still got on at least once a day. I haven't even been on here since 8/23 and I think that was the day of or the day after the event started, and I'm not reading through those 20 pages between then and now. So here is my progress I only have like 35k in event currency. I've kinda sort of worked at leveling up characters to get iago. I. Currently at 218 gems so hopefully can welcome him before event ends. I'm having the worst luck on fabric drops for jasmine and aladdins outfits. I already have jasmines just waiting for Aladdin. So how many tasks between getting aladdins outfit and welcoming jafar? Which really I don't think I would want his creepy self lurking around my park but it's better than seeing his blacked out figure sitting in my characters list.


Hope you are doing okay! So sorry you had to evacuate your home  but you go on keeping up with the game!!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hope you get all of your fabric this morning.  You and I have been neck and neck this entire event.  I won't have my characters at level 9 either.  I stopped leveling up the characters at 6 to save up currency for the end event currency transfer to gems.  Hopefully that won't work against us too much.  Good luck!!!!!



Aladdin has 30 minutes until his costume unlocks! Then I'll start the 12 hr quest and hopefully can catch up to get Jafar in the end. I may be pushing it come the deadline.....fingers crossed!!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Just a "What If" for a scenario here...

What if I get all of the items for Jafar and start the unlocking process of him (it takes 60 minutes) and there is only 45 minutes left of the event on the last day.....will I still be able to unlock him or not? Would I have to use gems to try and just finish it before the timer runs out? Haven't been in this type of crunch time in an event yet, so I'm trying to plan ahead a bit haha! Thx!


----------



## mikegood2

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Just a "What If" for a scenario here...
> 
> What if I get all of the items for Jafar and start the unlocking process of him (it takes 60 minutes) and there is only 45 minutes left of the event on the last day.....will I still be able to unlock him or not? Would I have to use gems to try and just finish it before the timer runs out? Haven't been in this type of crunch time in an event yet, so I'm trying to plan ahead a bit haha! Thx!



I don't think it should be a problem, but I wouldn't worry about it, you should finish earlier than that.

I started collecting 16-18 hours ago and have 8 staffs and 5 hats collected already. I have, and play my game on two devices, and take advantage of that. It gets a little tricky but when I'm ready to collect on Jafar jobs I make sure both devices are synced progress/time wise. I collect jobs on one and see what I got, collect jobs on the other device and whichever one does better I continue collecting/assigning jobs on that device. Then I force quit and relaunch the game forcing it to BU to the cloud. I believe it has gotten me 2 or 3 additional items.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Just a "What If" for a scenario here...
> 
> What if I get all of the items for Jafar and start the unlocking process of him (it takes 60 minutes) and there is only 45 minutes left of the event on the last day.....will I still be able to unlock him or not? Would I have to use gems to try and just finish it before the timer runs out? Haven't been in this type of crunch time in an event yet, so I'm trying to plan ahead a bit haha! Thx!



Once you've started to welcome him, it doesn't matter if the event ends, you will still get Jafar. But you must start welcoming him before the event ends.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> How many gems would be required to just "buy" him, and bypass the remaining fabric pieces and the countdown clock?



It would have been 54 gems to bypass the fabric. I was seriously considering this option but then finally the last two dropped. It took me almost 24 hours to get 2 pieces of fabric. 

Jasmine and Aladdin finished their 12 hour quest and I'm now collecting for Jafar. 4 staff and 1 hat. It's going to be a slow process but I should finish in time.


----------



## Pheran

So, if you are actively collecting for Jafar, there's not a single character left who can get dustpans. Thanks so much for that brilliant design Gameloft.


----------



## littlebearfan

I seem to have better luck with the hats for Jafar.
I have 9 hats but only 5 staff so far. Hoping to get the last hat from the next round of quests so I can concentrate on staffs!



Pheran said:


> So, if you are actively collecting for Jafar, there's not a single character left who can get dustpans. Thanks so much for that brilliant design Gameloft.



Totally agree with you on this one!  I stopped sending for sweeps since I am in the top 10 on my leaderboard. I don't want to have to many sweeps and lose some. I may try to collect some dustpans if I can today and turn them in for lamps.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Still at 4 hats and now 2 hats. This is definitely going to be a slow process. Sitting on almost 97,000 event currency. I would love to get Jafar and get maximum gem payout upon completion of the event but it's not a top priority. Getting Jafar is all I'm really focusing on.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I have all the staffs for Jafar but I still need five ears.


----------



## figment_jii

I'm doing about equal with Hats and Staffs, which is funny considering I'm trying to get the Hats more (at this point).  It seems like players have to prioritize whether they want to get Hats or Staffs first, and then switch to the other.  Genie, Carpet and Jasmine are all able to collect Hats or Staffs, but you either have to try for two Staffs or two Hats based on the task requirements.  I opted to start with Hats because those are 4 hours tasks.  If I have to, I can use gems to speed up the tasks towards the end of the event, but I figured it's "cheaper" to speed up 2 hour tasks than 4 hour tasks.

Staffs:
Genie+Carpet (2 hr)
Iago+Jasmine (2 hr)

Hats:
Carpet+Jasmine (4 hr)
Genie (4 hr)


----------



## JamesGarvey

Pheran said:


> So, if you are actively collecting for Jafar, there's not a single character left who can get dustpans. Thanks so much for that brilliant design Gameloft.



This is why I spent the gap between defeating Jafar and unlocking him farming lamps.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

I don't think I have many characters that are going to be able to get the Jafar items (other than the Aladdin characters) So hopefully I can get goood drop rates. I haven't unlocked Minnie yet or anyone after that. Just got to day 57 of playing so almost to 60. Haha


----------



## ArielDonald

Seem to be on track for Jafar, I have all the lamps, currency and staffs, just working on hats. So hopefully sometime Friday I can welcome him. I was worried there but I think I'll make it!


----------



## tyedye

mikegood2 said:


> I don't think it should be a problem, but I wouldn't worry about it, you should finish earlier than that.
> 
> I started collecting 16-18 hours ago and have 8 staffs and 5 hats collected already. I have, and play my game on two devices, and take advantage of that. It gets a little tricky but when I'm ready to collect on Jafar jobs I make sure both devices are synced progress/time wise. I collect jobs on one and see what I got, collect jobs on the other device and whichever one does better I continue collecting/assigning jobs on that device. Then I force quit and relaunch the game forcing it to BU to the cloud. I believe it has gotten me 2 or 3 additional items.


So do you have to use airplane mode to do this? I'm a bit confused as to how to do this. My drop rates aren't that great and I only have 3 total quests to get both items as I've only played the game since just before LK event.


----------



## Ariel0111

Ughhh since 8 hrs now in one hat away from welcoming jafar but all my characters are not dropping that one hat...was having an amazing drop rate previously!


----------



## mikegood2

tyedye said:


> So do you have to use airplane mode to do this? I'm a bit confused as to how to do this. My drop rates aren't that great and I only have 3 total quests to get both items as I've only played the fame since just before LK event.



You could do it in airport mode, but for what I'm doing, you don't need to. Basically I'm giving myself 2 shots at collecting and chosing which one gives me better results. Have only done the airport technique once and refuse to take the risk of deleting the app.

So here is what I do when I'm ready to collect jobs that give Jafar rewards, and I hope this makes sense. Also it does require 2 devices.

Launch the app on device 1, then force quit and relaunch it. The reason for doing this is it saves the game to the cloud. 
Open the game on the second device, and you should get the option of chosing, the local or cloud version. Choose the cloud version, but check the save time to verify it's up to date.
Go back to device 1 and collect the jobs
Go back to device 2 and collect the jobs
Whichever device gave you the better results. Force quit the app and relaunch it. This should force the app to upload that version to the could.
The reality is, the chances are that you will end up with the same results, but it does increase your chances of pulling additional items.


----------



## tyedye

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> I don't think I have many characters that are going to be able to get the Jafar items (other than the Aladdin characters) So hopefully I can get goood drop rates. I haven't unlocked Minnie yet or anyone after that. Just got to day 57 of playing so almost to 60. Haha


I'm about a month further along than you are. Mickey and Minnie have a joint quest for Jafar's ear hat so you won't be able to do that. I only have 3 quests to get both of his items and they don't drop often for me.  I only got 2 items out of 12 4 hr quests.


----------



## Pheran

I hope that the folks using airplane mode or multiple devices to effectively re-run portions of the game for more favorable outcomes (for token drops, parade gems, or chest openings) don't end up banned for cheating.  All Gameloft would have to do for some of these cases is run statistical reports that would highlight exactly whose games are falling way outside of expected norms.  Just be aware that being banned from the game is a possible outcome if you choose to use these methods, though I cannot say anything about the likelihood of that actually happening.


----------



## tyedye

mikegood2 said:


> You could do it in airport mode, but for what I'm doing, you don't need to. Basically I'm giving myself 2 shots at collecting and chosing which one gives me better results. Have only done the airport technique once and refuse to take the risk of deleting the app.
> 
> So here is what I do when I'm ready to collect jobs that give Jafar rewards, and I hope this makes sense. Also it does require 2 devices.
> 
> Launch the app on device 1, then force quit and relaunch it. The reason for doing this is it saves the game to the cloud.
> Open the game on the second device, and you should get the option of chosing, the local or cloud version. Choose the cloud version, but check the save time to verify it's up to date.
> Go back to device 1 and collect the jobs
> Go back to device 2 and collect the jobs
> Whichever device gave you the better results. Force quit the app and relaunch it. This should force the app to upload that version to the could.
> The reality is, the chances are that you will end up with the same results, but it does increase your chances of pulling additional items.



Thanks for that information. That's basically what I did but I used airplane mode and I didn't delete the app either, as being a victim of the lost progress during this event I don't want to chance that. When I tried this using airplane mode, and on the device I wanted to keep the results, I switched it to wifi and then resent my characters off but when I closed the app and then opened it on my other device a few characters weren't sent off so the cloud save was behind a min or so. 

So basically I think you're saying that you use the same cloud saved version and collect jobs.  So for the device that gave me the ones I want to keep do I continue to play on that one and it will save and close the other app/device?


----------



## mikegood2

Pheran said:


> I hope that the folks using airplane mode or multiple devices to effectively re-run portions of the game for more favorable outcomes (for token drops, parade gems, or chest openings) don't end up banned for cheating.  All Gameloft would have to do for some of these cases is run statistical reports that would highlight exactly whose games are falling way outside of expected norms.  Just be aware that being banned from the game is a possible outcome if you choose to use these methods, though I cannot say anything about the likelihood of that actually happening.



I hope we don't either. 

To be honest though, this is something that I rarely do. The only time I ever did this before now was to get The Zootopia Race Track, since that was the only attraction I was missing in the game. I would have gladly bought it with gems, or possibly cash if that had been an option. Also, when I did it, I already had all the characters that it had items for collected, so I didn't even benefit from it 

As far as this event goes, I probably wouldn't have used this technique if the fabric percentages, at least in my case, weren't broken. My drop rate for the fabrics, which were labeled as uncommon, was 20% at best. I know I'm probably looking for excuses to justify my decision, but I figure I'm just marking up for the day I lost because the developers screwed up the fabric drop rates for many


----------



## littlebearfan

Only 1 staff to go for Jafar! Next chance in about 10 minutes. If not then, will have to wait for the next round of quests to complete.  Keeping my fingers crossed!

Update: no such luck. A few more hours of waiting!


----------



## mikegood2

tyedye said:


> So basically I think you're saying that you use the same cloud saved version and collect jobs.  So for the device that gave me the ones I want to keep do I continue to play on that one and it will save and close the other app/device?



Exactly, and if you want to use the other device make sure, the other version is uploaded to the cloud and load that version. Basically that's how I, and I'm sure others multiple device handle it. In my case I use my iPad whenever I'm playing at home and make sure I have that version on my phone whenever I'm away from home.

Also, I think @Pheran made a very good point that anyone doing this is risking getting banned from the game.


----------



## supernova

Ariel0111 said:


> Ughhh since 8 hrs now in one hat away from welcoming jafar but all my characters are not dropping that one hat...was having an amazing drop rate previously!


That's exactly where I am now. Just waiting on that one last elusive hat.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I was having amazing drop rates until yesterday at lunch. Since then I have had zero items drop and am sitting at 10 staffs and 7 hats for Jafar


----------



## Ariel0111

supernova said:


> That's exactly where I am now. Just waiting on that one last elusive hat.


Its like theyre purposely killing us...iv had nearly 4 rounds of all characters really annoyed


----------



## McCoy

Same boat for me, just one staff away.  Just went through yet another round of five potential drops, and nothing. Good thing we have almost six days I guess.


----------



## lmmatooki

I only need 4 more hats for Jafar and I am really hoping that I can get them all in this cycle of sending people out (they have about 2hrs left). I'm not in any rush on welcoming Jafar though, I want to try to collect as much currency as I can. I only have 56K and Jafar is really going to kill my chances at a high gem profit.


----------



## pyork24

Pheran said:


> I hope that the folks using airplane mode or multiple devices to effectively re-run portions of the game for more favorable outcomes (for token drops, parade gems, or chest openings) don't end up banned for cheating.  All Gameloft would have to do for some of these cases is run statistical reports that would highlight exactly whose games are falling way outside of expected norms.  Just be aware that being banned from the game is a possible outcome if you choose to use these methods, though I cannot say anything about the likelihood of that actually happening.



I'm not sure how they could know.  All the server should be seeing is a query to retrieve a game save, probably the same one that the game sends when it's "Loading" and "Checking Content" every time you open the app.


----------



## supernova

It's 44 gems to get the final hat.  But I still have 6 days to play, so there obviously isn't any way we're NOT going to get Jafar.  Still, I wonder how many panicky idiots went and spent the fifteen bucks to welcome him, with an entire week still left to play?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

lmmatooki said:


> Hope you are doing okay! So sorry you had to evacuate your home  but you go on keeping up with the game!!


Thank you! I've talked to my neighbors they said while we were gone that all of the roads and yard flooded but luckily the house didn't get wet. We are going tomorrow to check it out for ourselves.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Rachel Snow White said:


> Thank you! I've talked to my neighbors they said while we were gone that all of the roads and yard flooded but luckily the house didn't get wet. We are going tomorrow to check it out for ourselves.


Safe travels!


----------



## go oilers go

Welcoming Jafar . 28 minutes left, and 74000 event currency so looks like I'll be able to level up before the event ends


----------



## Sazzafraz

go oilers go said:


> Welcoming Jafar . 28 minutes left, and 74000 event currency so looks like I'll be able to level up before the event ends


I'm welcoming Jafar myself too.  Im closer to 50k event currency, it will be close if I can get close to adding 30k in currency in 5 days


----------



## mikegood2

Still 2 hats away from welcoming Jafar. I'm hoping to level him tonight, but realistically it will be tomorrow. Currently at 94K, so it should be around 60K currency after I welcome him.

I usually get to 80K before the event ends for the 40 gems, but I think I'm rethinking that approach. If it comes down to 40 gems of being able to level a few additional characters I think I'm going with the characters. Basically, your looking at the cost of leveling a character an additional 1 or two 2 gems. I think that's a fairly good investment.


----------



## DoreyAdore

mikegood2 said:


> Still 2 hats away from welcoming Jafar. I'm hoping to level him tonight, but realistically it will be tomorrow. Currently at 94K, so it should be around 60K currency after I welcome him.
> 
> I usually get to 80K before the event ends for the 40 gems, but I think I'm rethinking that approach. If it comes down to 40 gems of being able to level a few additional characters I think I'm going with the characters. Basically, your looking at the cost of leveling a character an additional 1 or two 2 gems. I think that's a fairly good investment.


True, but, speaking as someone who has been playing for more than a year, leveling up characters after an event gives me something to do.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> You could do it in airport mode, but for what I'm doing, you don't need to. Basically I'm giving myself 2 shots at collecting and chosing which one gives me better results. Have only done the airport technique once and refuse to take the risk of deleting the app.
> 
> So here is what I do when I'm ready to collect jobs that give Jafar rewards, and I hope this makes sense. Also it does require 2 devices.
> 
> Launch the app on device 1, then force quit and relaunch it. The reason for doing this is it saves the game to the cloud.
> Open the game on the second device, and you should get the option of chosing, the local or cloud version. Choose the cloud version, but check the save time to verify it's up to date.
> Go back to device 1 and collect the jobs
> Go back to device 2 and collect the jobs
> Whichever device gave you the better results. Force quit the app and relaunch it. This should force the app to upload that version to the could.
> The reality is, the chances are that you will end up with the same results, but it does increase your chances of pulling additional items.


Well I just tried, and was met with the below popup and no way around it...
Oh well


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Well I just tried, and was met with the below popup and no way around it...
> Oh well



I've had that popup a few times, but a restart always fixed it. You might  need to quit both and do one at a time? Choose local version if you get the popup.


----------



## mikegood2

DoreyAdore said:


> True, but, speaking as someone who has been playing for more than a year, leveling up characters after an event gives me something to do.



Also, true. I guess I'm just looking forward to a nice break from the game, where I only need to check in once or twice a day, when this event ends. Need to recharge my batteries for whenever the next event happens. Not sure if you'd agree, but their wasn't enough time between the last to events.

I've been playing for close to the start and have all the characters, except Toy Alienand Jafar, and all the buildings.


----------



## supernova

Jafar welcomed with five days to spare.  Now I need to balance my moves between leveling up characters and hoarding currency.  Jafar brought me down to 45k.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Welcoming Jafar now.  Drops improved greatly this afternoon for me.  I found him to be one of the easier event villains to collect for.

In other news, I will die of old age before I have all the items to welcome Bageera.


----------



## lmmatooki

Rachel Snow White said:


> Thank you! I've talked to my neighbors they said while we were gone that all of the roads and yard flooded but luckily the house didn't get wet. We are going tomorrow to check it out for ourselves.


Oh thank goodness, stay safe!


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

evilqueenmindy said:


> Welcoming Jafar now.  Drops improved greatly this afternoon for me.  I found him to be one of the easier event villains to collect for.
> 
> In other news, I will die of old age before I have all the items to welcome Bageera.


Same, on both accounts.


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

mar7967 said:


> I had a long delay of no mickey/goofy quests, and only toy story/tink quests, before I finally got back to goofy defeating Pete quests yesterday. Hang in there everyone!


What level are you at for that to have happened


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

I'm totally new to the game and on Level One. Does it matter where I place the buildings when they're built? It looks like some have a shape set out for them in the park, but others just go in the big open areas?


----------



## ArielDonald

ArielDonald said:


> Seem to be on track for Jafar, I have all the lamps, currency and staffs, just working on hats. So hopefully sometime Friday I can welcome him. I was worried there but I think I'll make it!


Spoke too soon, haven't had a single item for Jafar drop today!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

supernova said:


> Jafar welcomed with five days to spare.  Now I need to balance my moves between leveling up characters and hoarding currency.  Jafar brought me down to 45k.



*just welcomed Jafar myself. not going to lie i paid the 44 gems for the last ear hat and welcome because i was being impatient and want wanted to be done already, plus gems are there to be spent, so why not?*


----------



## LuvToPlay!

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *just welcomed Jafar myself. not going to lie i paid the 44 gems for the last ear hat and welcome because i was being impatient and want wanted to be done already, plus gems are there to be spent, so why not?*


Super irritated. I've been collecting Jafar's items for 60+ hours and have 3 staffs and 1 ear hat. I check in multiple times a day and several times during the night when I wake up. I'm in the top 30 on the current leader board so I know I'm playing at least as much as everyone else. I need a break from events as well as its starting to be more frustrating than fun. Why play a game to feel frustrated? ...Cranky in California


----------



## Disney_Princess83

So far, I have 6 of Jafars Staff and 4 hats. I'm sure I'll welcome him before the event ends although I wish I could finished sooner rather than later. This has felt like a very long event.


----------



## PrincessS121212

evilqueenmindy said:


> Welcoming Jafar now.  Drops improved greatly this afternoon for me.  I found him to be one of the easier event villains to collect for.
> 
> In other news, I will die of old age before I have all the items to welcome Bageera.


My Jafar drops are all over the place.  All characters come back, no drops, all characters come back again, 1 staff, 2 hats, next round, nothing, etc.  Sitting at 6 staffs and 7 hats, so maybe I'll have him by Saturday.  On the plus side, I have 116K event currency, so once he's welcomed, I'll have plenty to spend on leveling up the other characters.

Bagheera, on the other hand....2 ears, no perchs so far.  I only have aurora and phillip working on him right now since everyone else is doing event currency, so maybe the drop rate will improve once this event ends.  So far I think his drop rate is definitely worse than Donald.

Anyone else struggling to get enough items to get elixir for the alien?  I don't particularly feel like farming benches and lamp posts, so getting enough to welcome him has been a struggle.  Only need 4 more ears and 3 more claws to welcome!


----------



## mikegood2

OK just noticed a weird bug/glitch! I sent out four 4 hour jobs over an hour ago, in hopes that I would be able to check one last time before bed. Just checked one of them and it was only 15m into the job, but another was an hour and 1/2? Checked them all and the 2 jobs that required one character had the correct remaining time, but the two jobs that required 2 characters had almost an hour more.



PrincessS121212 said:


> Anyone else struggling to get enough items to get elixir for the alien?  I don't particularly feel like farming benches and lamp posts, so getting enough to welcome him has been a struggle.  Only need 4 more ears and 3 more claws to welcome!


just checked and with the items I just threw in the cauldron, I now have enough to buy him. think I'm gonna wait for the event to end though.

Currently 2 ears short, so I should be welcoming Jafar some time tomorrow.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> I'm totally new to the game and on Level One. Does it matter where I place the buildings when they're built? It looks like some have a shape set out for them in the park, but others just go in the big open areas?


It doesn't matter where you put them. You will move them around hundreds of times as you will always be trying to figure out how to fit everything in the small space you're given. Enjoy the game


----------



## littlebearfan

Finally! I got the last staff for jafar this morning.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Jafar has a 60 minute quest by himself after he's welcomed.


----------



## pugprincess

Finally finished collecting all the fabric. With only 2 characters dropping it, it took a while! I hope I can still get Jafar by the end of the event.

I've also made a bit of progress for my other characters, and have unlocked the quest to welcome Buzz. Also unlocked the first bit of Tomorrowland.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *just welcomed Jafar myself. not going to lie i paid the 44 gems for the last ear hat and welcome because i was being impatient and want wanted to be done already, plus gems are there to be spent, so why not?*


Believe me, I was about to do the same exact thing, if only to get things rolling.  But I figured there was no was I was not going to get one ear hat in the five days that were remaining.  If I had to "spend" something, it certainly would have been imaginary gems over actual money.  Every single time.


----------



## supernova

LuvToPlay! said:


> I need a break from events as well as its starting to be more frustrating than fun. Why play a game to feel frustrated? ...Cranky in California


Sounds like you are nearly at the point if considering changing your user name...


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Sounds like you are nearly at the point if considering changing your user name...


At least it's alliterative


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Once Jafar is at level 3 he has a 2 hour task


----------



## Ottahelwa

Just short one hat to welcome Jafar! Very looking forward to non-event time where I'm not so stressed about a game that should be mindless fun! And to put the big finale of the event on back to school week was just plain aggravating!


----------



## Jason_V

Some things that are helping me immensely with Jafar (and information for future events):

1) The float is dropping a staff every time it runs for me. I feel like I hit the jackpot this morning with a staff, 5 gems and EC with just the parade.
2) If you send the token-dropping characters on a short, non-token dropping task after their token-dropping task and then back to the token-dropping task, I've gotten very good luck with staff and ear hat drops.

I'm at 7/7 for Jafar token right now and expect to have everything at some point today or early tomorrow morning. Then it's onto hoarding EC to hit 80k for the max gems.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Jason_V said:


> Some things that are helping me immensely with Jafar (and information for future events):
> 
> 1) The float is dropping a staff every time it runs for me. I feel like I hit the jackpot this morning with a staff, 5 gems and EC with just the parade.
> 2) If you send the token-dropping characters on a short, non-token dropping task after their token-dropping task and then back to the token-dropping task, I've gotten very good luck with staff and ear hat drops.
> 
> I'm at 7/7 for Jafar token right now and expect to have everything at some point today or early tomorrow morning. Then it's onto hoarding EC to hit 80k for the max gems.




Nice! I haven't gotten a single item to drop yet for Jafar and I have sent out the characters all at least 5 times. Also i have had no luck with the float either....I only have the Aladdin characters available to get drops for Jafar so hopefully my chances start to increase!


----------



## aussiebill10

Can someone give a list of tasks for Aladdin and Jasmine cloth items  
Trying to sent characters out prior as I'm half way through Jafhar battle


----------



## mikegood2

Disney Magic Kingdoms - Tips

Here's a link of @Hope Loneheart post with screenshots of the requirements from earlier this week. _Quoting the post was not including the screenshots so I had to post a direct link to the post instead._


----------



## lmmatooki

So my 5 gold chests only gave me one of his staffs. I am now one ear hat away from welcoming Jafar, my drop rates have worsened lately, and on top of that, I was hit with the glitch again and it rolled back all of my characters that were sent on quests to get his ear hat. So not only do I not get compensation but my game is still glitching. At least it was only 4 hour quests but this is annoying.


----------



## mikegood2

Finally welcomed Jafar  and just sent him out on his hour mission. Currently Have 66K EC, so once I'm able to level him to 2, I'll begin leveling other characters.


----------



## KPach525

Woo the enchanted chest gods were in my favor today! Down to one last Jafar ear hat and a gold chest ready, I was prepared to open it several times to go my way, but lo and behold first try was the ringer!! 

Buutttt now I have to wait 2 more hours for Scar to reach level 10 *facepalm*
Could have been worse I guess. 

But truly, DITTO on this event being too damn long! I'm spent.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

supernova said:


> Sounds like you are nearly at the point if considering changing your user name...


So funny! I still love to play games, but I do tend to get frustrated with a game at some point and move on to another to obsess over. For now I'm gonna keep plugging along as I love Disney characters in general so it's easier to stay invested in this one than most.


----------



## Acer

It's been over 24 hours since I've had a drop. I'm at 6 staffs and 2 ears.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> So my 5 gold chests only gave me one of his staffs. I am now one ear hat away from welcoming Jafar, my drop rates have worsened lately, and on top of that, I was hit with the glitch again and it rolled back all of my characters that were sent on quests to get his ear hat. So not only do I not get compensation but my game is still glitching. At least it was only 4 hour quests but this is annoying.


My game is still glitching too.  I was really hoping they had fixed the problem.


----------



## CallieMar

Finally welcoming Jafar! 16 hours to get the last hat and 2 staffs  Good luck to everyone still working on him! The drop rate was just truly bad all around, even playing with my happiness levels and sending out parades.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Since welcoming Jafar yesterday, RNGesus has turned his gaze from me and not a single hat has dropped from any of the tasks.


----------



## tyedye

mikegood2 said:


> Finally welcomed Jafar  and just sent him out on his hour mission. Currently Have 66K EC, so once I'm able to level him to 2, I'll begin leveling other characters.


So do you have to level Jafar up to 2 or can that wait until after the event? I thought that welcoming Jafar was the last thing to do... ? I need to welcome Flynn so wondering if I can do that once I welcome Jafar (which will be done soon)?


----------



## mikegood2

tyedye said:


> So do you have to level Jafar up to 2 or can that wait until after the event? I thought that welcoming Jafar was the last thing to do... ? I need to welcome Flynn so wondering if I can do that once I welcome Jafar (which will be done soon)?



No you do not need to level Jafar to level 2, feel free to wait until the event ends, or after you welcome Flynn. 

I just wanted to level him to 2 before leveling someone else that would take 8 hours to level. Based on a bad drop rate I decided to level another character first anyways.


----------



## tyedye

I did not realize that Jafar has no quests to do unless he is lv 2 or Iago is lv 8.  So I may try to level him up if I can but since you need 2 staffs and 2 ear hats it may take a while. Flynn takes 24 hrs to welcome and It will probably take that long to get his items. Plus I want to get gems for my coins so may end up waiting. 

Hopefully everyone has enough time to get Jafar. I didn't have the Aladdin float or Cave of Wonders but have carpet and Iago. I've been playing since before the Lion King event. I only had 3 quests total that could get Jafar items and I finally got enough tonight to welcome him.


----------



## DarrylR

_*B**ch Post:
*_
A few things that have been bugging me lately. Wondering others opinions.

The top thing is something I've been suspicious of for a while, but I finally tested it and it proved to be true. The drop rates for items aren't consistent. The closer you get to levelling up a character and the higher the level of a character, the worse the drop rates will become for their items. For example, if a character is at level 9 and you only need two more items, it will take two to three times longer to obtain those items than if you were at level 8 and still needed nine of each item.

I also experienced a lot of the time glitches during the event but received no compensation. I'm not too bothered by that as I'm more bothered that I'm still experiencing the glitches, especially with Goofy & Mowgli currently.

I also have no interest in obtaining the alien as that currency takes forever to collect and there's no way to know if they will stick an attraction in there at any point.

I posed the question a long time ago, but I don't think I received any responses. I don't play like most of you. To me the game is about building a theme park so I prioritise attractions over characters. Does anyone else do this? After spending months trying to welcome Bagheera (I'm still 5 items away) and after only getting Scar to level 5 after all this time, I have no more interest in obtaining the difficult to level up characters unless they're integral to the storyline. I'm not even bothering with Jafar. I'm just collecting currency at this point to trade in for gems. 

I still enjoy most aspects of the gameplay however and find most of these things minor annoyances. Including the fact that I have 15 million useless magic  But I did promise myself I'd stop playing this game if they ever stick another attraction in a platinum chest


----------



## supernova

Just brought Jafar to level 3.  Man, he is eating all of my event currency.  Stupid interns...


----------



## DisTXMom

For some reason, there have been no wishes to grant for me lately. I close and open the app and - nothing.  I've gone a couple of days with no wishes popping up.  Any ideas?  My happiness rate is tanking with only chests and videos to boost happiness.


----------



## Aces86

These dumb staffs have awful drop rates. Only need one more jafar hat but like 6 more staffs.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Aces86 said:


> These dumb staffs have awful drop rates. Only need one more jafar hat but like 6 more staffs.


Yeah, I had a harder time with staffs than I did with ear hats, which is the exact opposite of every other character I've ever welcomed.  I think by the time I had all the ear hats, I still needed 4 staffs. It was weird.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Just brought Jafar to level 3.  Man, he is eating all of my event currency.  Stupid interns...


I noticed that, too. It is no coincidence that the last character requires significantly more event currency to level up. For example, I have Aladdin at level 6 and to to get him to 7 takes 2,400 currency but to bring Jafar from 2 to 3 requires 4,500. They obviously want us to burn through as much event currency as possible in the next 4 days. My plan is to keep leveling up all other event characters other than Jafar. He'll still be at level 2 when this event is finally over.


----------



## KPach525

DarrylR said:


> _*B**ch Post:*_
> 
> I posed the question a long time ago, but I don't think I received any responses. I don't play like most of you. To me the game is about building a theme park so I prioritise attractions over characters. Does anyone else do this? After spending months trying to welcome Bagheera (I'm still 5 items away) and after only getting Scar to level 5 after all this time, I have no more interest in obtaining the difficult to level up characters unless they're integral to the storyline. I'm not even bothering with Jafar. I'm just collecting currency at this point to trade in for gems.
> 
> I still enjoy most aspects of the gameplay however and find most of these things minor annoyances. Including the fact that I have 15 million useless magic  But I did promise myself I'd stop playing this game if they ever stick another attraction in a platinum chest


I must have missed it the first time, but I do agree with you on this point. When I started I thought it would be a slimmed down Rollercoaster Tycoon type but for Disney! And I thought the characters were a cute addition to help "free" the park from the curses. But you are totally right that there was a huge shift from Park to Characters and it really started with the first LTE with the Incredibles. They have also gone on the side of adding 2 premium characters per event which is purely for the $$ and nothing more. Iago is useless to the story line. Rafiki the same. And I'm sure we didn't really need Sven either (although he's a favorite). You've opened my eyes more too. And I'm already in coasting mode, just slowly trying to get Mowgli and Bagheera... but for what?


----------



## KPach525

DoreyAdore said:


> I noticed that, too. It is no coincidence that the last character requires significantly more event currency to level up. For example, I have Aladdin at level 6 and to to get him to 7 takes 2,400 currency but to bring Jafar from 2 to 3 requires 4,500. They obviously want us to burn through as much event currency as possible in the next 4 days. My plan is to keep leveling up all other event characters other than Jafar. He'll still be at level 2 when this event is finally over.


I stopped leveling up entirely after the Jafar battle and then Jafar at 2, no more. Not like I have anything else to do when the event is over.. might as well aim for more gems to save for the next event.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Why are you all so concerned with leveling up your event characters and wasting your currency? Why don't you wait until the event is over to do that, and save the currency for the gem conversion? Is there something you guys know that I don't?


----------



## CallieMar

Usually the drop rate is slightly better once you start leveling up...certainly not the case with Jafar! I've only needed one more hat to level up to 2, and it hasn't dropped in 12 hours despite sending everyone out on their tasks overnight. So I'm just focusing on EC and finally reaching the jungle book quests


----------



## KPach525

KimRonRufus said:


> Why are you all so concerned with leveling up your event characters and wasting your currency? Why don't you wait until the event is over to do that, and save the currency for the gem conversion? Is there something you guys know that I don't?


Sometimes they increase the amount of tokens needed, but that hasn't happened for the past two events. Also, some of the side character (like toy story) won't help once the event is over. Just more challenging.


----------



## KimRonRufus

KPach525 said:


> Sometimes they increase the amount of tokens needed, but that hasn't happened for the past two events. Also, some of the side character (like toy story) won't help once the event is over. Just more challenging.


Oh. In that case, it's no big deal. Event characters aren't important to the main story afterwards, so it doesn't matter to me how long they take to level up later. I'd rather get the free gems for the currency.


----------



## KristiT

I keep seeing people mention getting gems for event currency when the event ends. I've only been playing for a few months and the lion king event is the only other one I have done. I had a lot of event currency left after that one, but I did not get any gems for it. Is there something I have to do to get it converted to gems?


----------



## mikegood2

KimRonRufus said:


> Why are you all so concerned with leveling up your event characters and wasting your currency? Why don't you wait until the event is over to do that, and save the currency for the gem conversion? Is there something you guys know that I don't?





KimRonRufus said:


> Oh. In that case, it's no big deal. Event characters aren't important to the main story afterwards, so it doesn't matter to me how long they take to level up later. I'd rather get the free gems for the currency.



I don't know if people are really "concerned" about leveling up characters, but it's more about trying to balance out leveling and collecting currency. Leveling costs are considerably higher than previous events so I think some people are getting frustrated trying to figure out how much they can level and still collect the maximum gem conversion. In previous events it was easier to do both.

At most, leveling a player could/would cost you 1 or 2 gems. For me, it's worth that cost if it enable me to have a few extra days to collect items for that character. I currently have Aladdin, Abu, Carpet and Genie at level 8, Jasmine at 7 (will level her up today), Iago at 7 and Jafar at 2. Aladdin is ready to level to 9, but lamps might keep me from leveling him up. Also currently at 70K EC so I may luck out and still get as gem conversion.

I think it also depends how far along you are in the game. For me I have all the non Aladdin characters maxed, except for Scar (ready To max) and Toy Alien who I will probably get after this event. So the sooner I max all the Aladdin characters, the sooner I can take a much needed break from this game. Well atleast until the next event. Please make it atleast 2 months


----------



## DoreyAdore

KristiT said:


> I keep seeing people mention getting gems for event currency when the event ends. I've only been playing for a few months and the lion king event is the only other one I have done. I had a lot of event currency left after that one, but I did not get any gems for it. Is there something I have to do to get it converted to gems?


That should happen automatically after the event ends - 1 gem for every 2000 event currency with a max of 40 gems.


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

LuvToPlay! said:


> It doesn't matter where you put them. You will move them around hundreds of times as you will always be trying to figure out how to fit everything in the small space you're given. Enjoy the game




Great! Thanks! Didn't know if that could influence my success or not.


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

I sent this question in and got a ticket number, but thought some of you might know how to deal with or solve this:
"The carpet started to say "Waiting" and has now stayed like that for 2 days. Now a second character does too. At first I just thought that the carpet and Jessie got in a roadblock or trapped in a narrow space between a dust storm, a table, and a building, so I even moved buildings to give them space. This is keeping me from being able to upgrade the carpet and from doing any joint tasks with Aladdin. Can you fix this or explain it?"


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

Since I'm really new, I still don't understand "Events". I currently have the Aladdin one open. Got Aladdin & Abu, and the carpet seemed to be stuck "waiting""
Is it important to quickly pick up all the characters and even buy the items? Do they go away permanently or rise in price?
What are the benefits or disadvantages.
I started spending gems to get the dust storms cleaned up but as the come back bout ever hour until the event is over, I decided that was rob ably wasting my gems. Right?


----------



## Dumbo777

Just a question, I guess I am way behind everyone else. How do I get Aladdin? It says I have to have Llago and Jafar first but yo unlock them it says to complete more Aladdin tasks? I'm confused. Yhanks


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

I only got him because an "Event" came up and I could get him. Im new too though and don't quite get the events. don't know if I'm supposed to rush to get it all. At first I thought they were trying to sell me no a different game, not realizing it was part of this one. Still learning.....


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Since I'm really new, I still don't understand "Events". I currently have the Aladdin one open. Got Aladdin & Abu, and the carpet seemed to be stuck "waiting""
> Is it important to quickly pick up all the characters and even buy the items? Do they go away permanently or rise in price?
> What are the benefits or disadvantages.
> I started spending gems to get the dust storms cleaned up but as the come back bout ever hour until the event is over, I decided that was rob ably wasting my gems. Right?


Don't spend gems for anything but characters while you're just starting/learning. The dust storms don't matter, they are only there to help you earn the lamps you need to level up characters.  The event is in addition to the regular game and is timelimited. You can only get the event characters until the event ends. That why it's important to get as many characters that you can before the event ends. When the event is over you will go back to "normal" gameplay and follow the basic storyline. I suggest you start at the beginning of this forum topic and learn some of the basics. You can learn as the players learned when they first started this game. Have fun and save those gems!


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Dumbo777 said:


> Just a question, I guess I am way behind everyone else. How do I get Aladdin? It says I have to have Llago and Jafar first but yo unlock them it says to complete more Aladdin tasks? I'm confused. Yhanks


Just continue sending your characters on the tasks that have a purple background. Eventually it will give a task to welcome Aladdin. You then gather whatever objects you need to welcome him.


----------



## Dumbo777

LuvToPlay! said:


> Just continue sending your characters on the tasks that have a purple background. Eventually it will give a task to welcome Aladdin. You then gather whatever objects you need to welcome him.


Thank you


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

Is it advisable to spend gems to get more magic to start a parade?


----------



## KPach525

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Is it advisable to spend gems to get more magic to start a parade?


No! Just have patience. Save your gems. Send your characters on very short quests continuously and that will help build your magic up


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

Thank youl Yes, they really know their psychology and try to get us to part with those gems. I've been sucked in several times already.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Dumbo777 said:


> Thank you





Dumbo777 said:


> Just a question, I guess I am way behind everyone else. How do I get Aladdin? It says I have to have Llago and Jafar first but yo unlock them it says to complete more Aladdin tasks? I'm confused. Yhanks





Dumbo777 said:


> Thank you



Just to add to this...always do the top purple task first, it's always the most important to advance the event!


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

Oh, good . .. I didn't know that!

Also, what do I do when the Carpet only says "Waiting". I can't get it to clean dust storms or even level it up (even though I have all the requirements. It's keeping me from being able to get it to do tasks with Aladdin that are on the list.


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

Is that also true of the top task on the yellow lists when there's not an "Event"?


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Oh, good . .. I didn't know that!
> 
> Also, what do I do when the Carpet only says "Waiting". I can't get it to clean dust storms or even level it up (even though I have all the requirements. It's keeping me from being able to get it to do tasks with Aladdin that are on the list.


That sounds like a glitch. Close and reopen the game and if that doesn't work I'd notify them so they can fix it.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Is that also true of the top task on the yellow lists when there's not an "Event"?


Yes


----------



## supernova

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Great! Thanks! Didn't know if that could influence my success or not.


Not even a tiny bit.  Nor does your overall guest count.  Completely useless bits that they have worked into the game.  At first, we were all trying to spruce things up with decorations. Once players discovered that they had no bearing whatsoever on game play or guest happiness, the Gameloft interns behind the game finally admitted this point by giving us the opportunity to trade out decorations for elixirs.  See ya, benches and topiaries.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> I noticed that, too. It is no coincidence that the last character requires significantly more event currency to level up. For example, I have Aladdin at level 6 and to to get him to 7 takes 2,400 currency but to bring Jafar from 2 to 3 requires 4,500. They obviously want us to burn through as much event currency as possible in the next 4 days. My plan is to keep leveling up all other event characters other than Jafar. He'll still be at level 2 when this event is finally over.





KPach525 said:


> I stopped leveling up entirely after the Jafar battle and then Jafar at 2, no more. Not like I have anything else to do when the event is over.. might as well aim for more gems to save for the next event.


I'm stopping at 3 for Jafar.  Actually, at this point, I may blow through my last brooms and pans and just leave everyone at 6.  With only a few days left, the pans and brooms will go bye-bye, and be replaced by single one-hour tasks to get lamps.  That'll make leveling up go much faster.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> I sent this question in and got a ticket number, but thought some of you might know how to deal with or solve this:
> "The carpet started to say "Waiting" and has now stayed like that for 2 days. Now a second character does too. At first I just thought that the carpet and Jessie got in a roadblock or trapped in a narrow space between a dust storm, a table, and a building, so I even moved buildings to give them space. This is keeping me from being able to upgrade the carpet and from doing any joint tasks with Aladdin. Can you fix this or explain it?"


If you haven't already, try completely closing your game out. Once you restart it (you'll see the Gameloft logo screen) it might fix the "waiting".  Good luck


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> I'm stopping at 3 for Jafar.  Actually, at this point, I may blow through my last brooms and pans and just leave everyone at 6.  With only a few days left, the pans and brooms will go bye-bye, and be replaced by single one-hour tasks to get lamps.  That'll make leveling up go much faster.


Um, so this is clearly none of my business but here goes...what happened to Madame Medusa?!


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

LuvToPlay! said:


> That sounds like a glitch. Close and reopen the game and if that doesn't work I'd notify them so they can fix it.


Thank you.
I did send in a comment and got a ticket number, but didn't low how long it lasts (with an Event ticking away) or if it was waiting form to accomplish something specific.
I'm playing on a iPhone. I don't see how to "close" the game. Do I power off and power back up?


----------



## DoreyAdore

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Thank you.
> I did send in a comment and got a ticket number, but didn't low how long it lasts (with an Event ticking away) or if it was waiting form to accomplish something specific.
> I'm playing on a iPhone. I don't see how to "close" the game. Do I power off and power back up?


Once you've clicked out of the game,  double click the home button (circle at the bottom of your phone). This will bring up all of your open apps. Swipe up (or side ways depending on which direction you're holding your phone) on each of those off-set windows to close them all. Now when you start your DMK game it should bring you to the opening screen.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Is that also true of the top task on the yellow lists when there's not an "Event"?


Yellow tasks are optional.  They are not required to move the event/story line forward.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> Um, so this is clearly none of my business but here goes...what happened to Madame Medusa?!


She will be back. Couldn't find my picture with Marty Sklar until just today. Wanted to change it when he died last month, but the photo was on a different drive.


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

Thank you, thank you, thank you! It worked!


----------



## tyedye

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Thank youl Yes, they really know their psychology and try to get us to part with those gems. I've been sucked in several times already.


Also the movie theatre that's on main street should have a circle above it with a gem, when the background of the circle is white and you click on it, you can watch a video ad and earn a free gem. You can do this twice and it renews every 24 hrs. So that will give you an extra 14 gems a week.


----------



## KristiT

DoreyAdore said:


> That should happen automatically after the event ends - 1 gem for every 2000 event currency with a max of 40 gems.


Thanks for the info. I'll know I need to inquire if I don't get the gems again this time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> She will be back. Couldn't find my picture with Marty Sklar until just today. Wanted to change it when he died last month, but the photo was on a different drive.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Here is my latest weird glitch.  I welcomed Jafar today.  I have every Aladdin character, including the 2 premium ones.  But I did not receive my gems for finishing the character collection after receiving Jafar. It still shows that I need to complete the collection.  I'm not playing offline either. Did anyone else have this issue?


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Once Jafar is welcomed,he has one quest (maybe it was 2) and now I don't have any quests at all for any Aladdin character. It this the end?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Once Jafar is welcomed,he has one quest (maybe it was 2) and now I don't have any quests at all for any Aladdin character. It this the end?



*yes.*


----------



## SunDial

I am happy that I got Jafar 2 days ago.  The outer feeder bands from Hurricane Irma are rolling overhead.   Won't be playing much for the next two days.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Thank you.
> I did send in a comment and got a ticket number, but didn't low how long it lasts (with an Event ticking away) or if it was waiting form to accomplish something specific.
> I'm playing on a iPhone. I don't see how to "close" the game. Do I power off and power back up?


Most of the time, completely closing the app works to fix stuck characters or the game when it lags.  If that doesn't work, try forcing the app closed completely, powering off your device for a couple minutes, and then try turning it back on and opening the app.  
If that still doesn't work, then it is definitely a glitch and you'll need to submit a ticket.  Some tickets seem to get answered within a day or so, other people end up waiting weeks or even months, so it's a bit hard to see you long something will take to get fixed.


----------



## DoreyAdore

SunDial said:


> I am happy that I got Jafar 2 days ago.  The outer feeder bands from Hurricane Irma are rolling overhead.   Won't be playing much for the next two days.


Be safe!


----------



## DoreyAdore

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Once Jafar is welcomed,he has one quest (maybe it was 2) and now I don't have any quests at all for any Aladdin character. It this the end?


There are more optional quests as you level up the Aladdin characters.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Here I was thinking we would see a party for Genie!


----------



## Aces86

Got a glitch yesterday. Sent genie on 2 hour staff task and carpet (with jasmine I think) on their 2 hr one and it didn't go thru. Was busy yesterday so it was Almost 24 hours later. Had to use 8 gems to end it.


----------



## Gorechick

I'm not sure if I'm having a glitch with genie lamps. I got enough genie lamps to level up several Aladdin characters but after I leveled up Jasmine, everyone else's lamps went back to zero. Usually when you get something to level up multiple characters it stays and does not go to zero. Any ideas?


----------



## MarieandMe

Can anyone tell me if the happiness rewards are cumulative? Meaning once you're at the Ecstatic level, do you only get the reward of 10% extra red Mickey balloons, or do you get that balloon bonus plus all the rewards for the Joyous, Cheerful, and Content levels? Because I usually keep the happiness at the Ecstatic level but the 10% balloon reward isn't as important to me as the Joyous level rewards, so I'm wondering if I should purposely keep my happiness at a lower level to get better rewards.


----------



## KPach525

Unbelievably I received 10 gems from a single parade earlier this week. Normally I wouldn't post/brag about that here, but it just happened AGAIN just now, except 9 gems this time. Totally shocked!


----------



## Sazzafraz

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Here I was thinking we would see a party for Genie!


Right! Sometimes the storyline just fizzles away and then left wondering, "Wait what happen to...?"


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> I'm not sure if I'm having a glitch with genie lamps. I got enough genie lamps to level up several Aladdin characters but after I leveled up Jasmine, everyone else's lamps went back to zero. Usually when you get something to level up multiple characters it stays and does not go to zero. Any ideas?


Lamps are shared items. Just because you get one, it doesn't count as one EACH.  That would be four lamps.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Finally welcomed Jafar last night!    My drop rates were going well until the last couple of days, where it seemed to take me forever to get the last few hats I needed.  Now I'm going to focus on getting my event currency up as high as possible for the gem conversion.  Currently just shy of 30k.  I should be able to hit 40k and get half the max conversion, but I'd love to get to at least 50k if possible!  Jafar won't be helpful though since I don't really want to spend 3k to level him up since he won't possibly help me regain that much event currency again before the event ends.


----------



## Aces86

So if I am welcoming jafar when the event ends, I still get him right? Gonna be close. Staffs are just hardly dropping.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Aces86 said:


> These dumb staffs have awful drop rates. Only need one more jafar hat but like 6 more staffs.


I'm totally opposite of you! I got the staff quickly but still need 6 hats ugh lol


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Aces86 said:


> So if I am welcoming jafar when the event ends, I still get him right? Gonna be close. Staffs are just hardly dropping.



I believe so. I am in the same boat as you. I think if you start his welcome before the event ends, then you should be ok.


----------



## aussiebill10

Finally got a platinum chest and after waiting 24 hrs hoping for Zootpia race track I get a sundial whiz I already had one so straight into Merlins cauldron for that
Spent some gems to speed up a 12 hr task so had 3 full days to get Jafhar sent everyone out early for items so hope to get a good start
Got a staff with first float parade need to get 11k in currency so many short jobs getting done today


----------



## DoreyAdore

So, this is  totally off topic...I'm not sure if anyone else has gotten the influx of paper towel ads with the theater and optional chest videos, but mine are pretty much all paper towels. All the time. They have not convinced me to switch brands. I do however, now want to buy a Boston Terrier puppy.  I've also found myself wondering about the quality of the socks I own.


----------



## TeamTigerLilly

I finally welcomed Jafar this morning! This was my second event. I had started playing only weeks before Lion King so it'll be weird to go back to the main story line. I can't even remember where I left off! I wanted to take a moment to thank all the contributors to this forum especially those early "pioneers" who shared their experiences. You all saved me from making bad decisions due to gameplay confusion. I really recommend any new players looking for tips to start reading from the beginning pages. Really helpful stuff! Thanks again!


----------



## pugprincess

Just wondering, how long does it take to welcome Jafar?

The drop rate for his items is so bad, I'm beginning to doubt whether I'll get him in time... might have to spend some of my precious gems if it comes to that!


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> I believe so. I am in the same boat as you. I think if you start his welcome before the event ends, then you should be ok.


I've heard Jafar's voice twice but haven't seen any staffs.....


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Aces86 said:


> So if I am welcoming jafar when the event ends, I still get him right? Gonna be close. Staffs are just hardly dropping.


Unfortunately I believe that if you haven't hit the check mark to totally complete an event characters welcome before the event ends you lose that character. I remember a vet warning us at the end of the Lion King event (my first so I was really relying on this forum to help me along).


----------



## LuvToPlay!

DoreyAdore said:


> So, this is  totally off topic...I'm not sure if anyone else has gotten the influx of paper towel ads with the theater and optional chest videos, but mine are pretty much all paper towels. All the time. They have not convinced me to switch brands. I do however, now want to buy a Boston Terrier puppy.  I've also found myself wondering about the quality of the socks I own.


I'd be excited to get anything new. I just get a dragon game, Uno game, and a racing game over and over until I want to scream. They've been the same since I started playing. I even tried downloading the games hoping they would advertise something else.... nope.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

pugprincess said:


> Just wondering, how long does it take to welcome Jafar?



Once you've gathered the items it's only 60 minutes. The time it takes to gather the items varies from player to player. It depends on how frequently you check in on the game and lady luck's mood.


----------



## aussiebill10

started gathering items for Jafhar 16 hrs ago have 5 staffs and 2 ears so far with 2 days 8 hrs to get the rest


----------



## MickeySkywalker

LuvToPlay! said:


> I'd be excited to get anything new. I just get a dragon game, Uno game, and a racing game over and over until I want to scream. They've been the same since I started playing. I even tried downloading the games hoping they would advertise something else.... nope.


Same 3 I always get too


----------



## Pheran

Gorechick said:


> I'm not sure if I'm having a glitch with genie lamps. I got enough genie lamps to level up several Aladdin characters but after I leveled up Jasmine, everyone else's lamps went back to zero. Usually when you get something to level up multiple characters it stays and does not go to zero. Any ideas?



Those numbers are not independent.  For example, if it says you have 8/8 lamps for Abu and 8/8 lamps for Aladdin, you only have 8 lamps total.  Otherwise it would display 16/8.  This is only true inside the characters sceeen - the popups that show up when you pick up a token are capped and won't display a total higher than what you need.



MarieandMe said:


> Can anyone tell me if the happiness rewards are cumulative? Meaning once you're at the Ecstatic level, do you only get the reward of 10% extra red Mickey balloons, or do you get that balloon bonus plus all the rewards for the Joyous, Cheerful, and Content levels? Because I usually keep the happiness at the Ecstatic level but the 10% balloon reward isn't as important to me as the Joyous level rewards, so I'm wondering if I should purposely keep my happiness at a lower level to get better rewards.



Happiness rewards are cumulative, and you absolutely want to be in Ecstatic at all times to improve your token drop rates.  That 10% is not just for balloons, it's for every token drop chance.


----------



## Quellman

DarrylR said:


> _*B**ch Post:
> *_
> I also have no interest in obtaining the alien as that currency takes forever to collect and there's no way to know if they will stick an attraction in there at any point.
> 
> I posed the question a long time ago, but I don't think I received any responses. I don't play like most of you. To me the game is about building a theme park so I prioritise attractions over characters. Does anyone else do this? After spending months trying to welcome Bagheera (I'm still 5 items away) and after only getting Scar to level 5 after all this time, I have no more interest in obtaining the difficult to level up characters unless they're integral to the storyline. I'm not even bothering with Jafar. I'm just collecting currency at this point to trade in for gems.
> 
> I still enjoy most aspects of the gameplay however and find most of these things minor annoyances. Including the fact that I have 15 million useless magic  But I did promise myself I'd stop playing this game if they ever stick another attraction in a platinum chest


Yea, I'm not gathering the alien, nor the jungle book characters.  I have no need to churn their tokens, only to have them 1 hour tasks of sitting on a rock waiting for something fun to do.  It's like the Pirates folks, only up to level 6 and then they sit around for ages.  At least they were helpful somewhat in this event.  

I'm not upgrading jafar until after the event since I will likely be short of 80k event currency.  Hopefully there will be about 6 weeks before the next event.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

how is everyone doing for event currency so far? with 2 days and 2 hours to go I'm at 60,931. hoping to make it to 80k for the full gem pay out. I have Jafar ready to go to level 3 but that's 4.5k EC so all the Aladdin characters are going to wait till after the event to level up any more. Also I just got the last mouse so lvling up scare to 10 now! Simba and Nala still have a ways to go but are at lvl 9


----------



## bluekirty

LuvToPlay! said:


> Unfortunately I believe that if you haven't hit the check mark to totally complete an event characters welcome before the event ends you lose that character. I remember a vet warning us at the end of the Lion King event (my first so I was really relying on this forum to help me along).


You only need to have started welcoming the character (collected all their tokens and click on the Welcome button), not completely have them officially in the park (basically the Level 1 screen)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Finally got all of the requirements to welcome Jafar. I have been working on all of his items since there were 7+ days left. Now there is only 2 days left. That is probably the worst character item drop I have ever had.


----------



## bluekirty

Hope Loneheart said:


> how is everyone doing for event currency so far? with 2 days and 2 hours to go I'm at 60,931. hoping to make it to 80k for the full gem pay out. I have Jafar ready to go to level 3 but that's 4.5k EC so all the Aladdin characters are going to wait till after the event to level up anymore. Also, I just got the last mouse so lvling up scare to 10 now! Simba and Nala still have a ways to go but are at lvl 9


I'm at 75,000.  Aladdin and Jasmine at 5, Javar at 2, everyone else at 4.  Once I get up above 80k, I'll start leveling characters up.  While the lamps will be easier to get, every other item will most likely be harder to obtain.  In past events, after the event is over, there are few items that can be obtained from any character that wasn't part of the event.  So you'll have the same seven characters getting items for each character to level up.


----------



## Mayi

Just got the glitch. It wasn't so bad as it happened after I welcomed Jafar and I only lost some currency that I was trying to stock up. For those of you who have received compensations for the glitch, where are you from. I'm playing from Mexico and I'm afraid I won't be compensated.


----------



## mikegood2

Hope Loneheart said:


> how is everyone doing for event currency so far? with 2 days and 2 hours to go I'm at 60,931. hoping to make it to 80k for the full gem pay out. I have Jafar ready to go to level 3 but that's 4.5k EC so all the Aladdin characters are going to wait till after the event to level up any more. Also I just got the last mouse so lvling up scare to 10 now! Simba and Nala still have a ways to go but are at lvl 9



Will hit the "magical" 80K when I collect my next batch of jobs. Currently have all my Aladdin characters leveled at 9, 8, 8, 8, 3, 7, 8. Seing that most of my characters require 22 lamps I don't think I'll be able to level up much more. Probably focus on collecting needed items and prep characters to level up after the event ends. If they follow the same formula it's much easier to collect lamps after the event ends.

Not sure how much over 80K I'll end up with, but I wish there was a way to share the surplus with others.


----------



## Aces86

Welcomed jafar this morning! Now I can finally welcome Flynn who has been sitting ready to welcome since the event started


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That is probably the worst character item drop I have ever had.



Totally agree!!  Bagheera and the Alien may be slightly worse, but they are not event characters.  Since getting Jafar, I have been trying to upgrade Iago to Level 8.  But the drop rate for him and Jafar seem to be really bad now for me now.


----------



## pyork24

LuvToPlay! said:


> Unfortunately I believe that if you haven't hit the check mark to totally complete an event characters welcome before the event ends you lose that character. I remember a vet warning us at the end of the Lion King event (my first so I was really relying on this forum to help me along).



I've been playing since day one and I'm pretty sure the opposite is true.  If you start the Welcome before expiration, you get the character.


----------



## aussiebill10

So with 2 full days to go have 6 staffs and 4 ears and 31,343 in EC
When I started on Jafhar it was 1040 gems to buy the missing items now it's down to 444
Hope the next 24 hr cycle of tasks will get me a touch closer to finishing
This the first event I won't have any currency left over.


----------



## FoSho7787

Pheran said:


> the popups that show up when you pick up a token are capped and won't display a total higher than what you need.


No matter how terribly you wish they would display how many total you have????

On another note, which I'm completely %^&!@ about..... I took a screenshot on Wed. Sept 6th at 7am that Jasmine and Aladdin were going to steal a "moment" of twelve long a&# hours until 7pm that night. I tend to look ahead a little for timing sake on events and new Jafar would be available to welcome at 7pm and that's when I would send characters for his items, because I was still leveling a couple others to make sure they could get his items. I don't have Abu at level 9, but everyone else is running ear hats missions --including non Aladdin characters; jack & sally and anna, I think for staffs?  (plus I opened my 3 gold chests)  Anyway, it doesn't matter now because I have twelve out of ten staffs. That's right, 12/10.  This is the first individual item I've EVER seen go over the max.... it's not a Lamp.... lol
Also, I collect my game at least 3 times a day.... I set it overnight and then can usually swap them twice throughout the day before I go to bed.  I only have 7 out of 10 ear hats! I was hoping my math wasn't right, but that's over a hundred hours of trying to collect. . . .
I'm able to collect in like 10 minutes, so hopefully it happens for me!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Finally got all of the requirements to welcome Jafar. I have been working on all of his items since there were 7+ days left. Now there is only 2 days left. That is probably the worst character item drop I have ever had.



Agree - for me especially the hats (though I have seen others post they found the staffs harder).  Bagheera was probably worse, but I feel Jafar is definitely the worst drop rate for any "event" character


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FoSho7787 said:


> No matter how terribly you wish they would display how many total you have????



if you go to the character screen and click on one of the Aladdin characters it will show how many total lamps you have - even if that is more than what is needed for that character - so if the character needs 10 and you have 16 total it will say 16/10


----------



## FoSho7787

TheMaxRebo said:


> if you go to the character screen and click on one of the Aladdin characters it will show how many total lamps you have - even if that is more than what is needed for that character - so if the character needs 10 and you have 16 total it will say 16/10


I know, but that's too much work. I've got every character in the game, and a lot to deal with.... especially since I still only have 8-10 ear hats for jafar after like 115 hour of trying to welcome him....


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Agree - for me especially the hats (though I have seen others post they found the staffs harder).  Bagheera was probably worse, but I feel Jafar is definitely the worst drop rate for any "event" character



I'm having trouble with the hats as well. I got the staffs pretty quickly. I only need three hats so with just under two days left, I think I'll be able to get them just fine. I'll have gems as a back up if I can't get them though. (Hoping I don't have to use them)


----------



## DoreyAdore

"I have ears and my ears have ears."
~King Louis
More Jungle Book to come, it seems.


----------



## LeCras

DoreyAdore said:


> "I have ears and my ears have ears."
> ~King Louis
> More Jungle Book to come, it seems.



Ooh, excellent - I was hoping for that!


----------



## Aces86

DoreyAdore said:


> "I have ears and my ears have ears."
> ~King Louis
> More Jungle Book to come, it seems.



Love king Louie


----------



## Hope Loneheart

DoreyAdore said:


> "I have ears and my ears have ears."
> ~King Louis
> More Jungle Book to come, it seems.


so long as it's not another damn even right after the this one. we really need some breathing room. as we already have some Jungle Book characters I would hope that the rest are in a normal update... but after Aladdin I wouldn't put it past them to make it an event


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

DoreyAdore said:


> "I have ears and my ears have ears."
> ~King Louis
> More Jungle Book to come, it seems.



I haven't started any Jungle Book characters yet, so hopefully this will be part of the main storyline! Once the Aladdin event is over, I will be able to pick up where I left off. I can welcome E.V.E. and then I need to collect the items to unlock Pete. Not sure what is after that!


----------



## Wdw1015

Gameloft has announced it is part of the main storyline.


----------



## mmmears

Very happy about Jungle Book and especially that it's not yet another timed event.  


As far as Aladdin goes, I have all the characters and a bit over 80K coins.  So I guess that means that I can level someone up.  Most are ready to go, but I wanted to make sure I had enough coins in case they turn into gems.


----------



## Arpo Z

I played too much and have a big excess of EC this time around. I don't think I will be able to gather tokens fast enough to use up the 20,000+ excess. I thought about buying decorations to convert to elixirs, but they are currently only worth 2 elixirs apiece. Anyone know whether the conversion rate might improve post-event?


----------



## DoreyAdore

Arpo Z said:


> I played too much and have a big excess of EC this time around. I don't think I will be able to gather tokens fast enough to use up the 20,000+ excess. I thought about buying decorations to convert to elixirs, but they are currently only worth 2 elixirs apiece. Anyone know whether the conversion rate might improve post-event?


Two elixirs are better than nothing which is most likely what you'll get for anything over 80,000 event currency.


----------



## mmmears

Arpo Z said:


> I played too much and have a big excess of EC this time around. I don't think I will be able to gather tokens fast enough to use up the 20,000+ excess. I thought about buying decorations to convert to elixirs, but they are currently only worth 2 elixirs apiece. Anyone know whether the conversion rate might improve post-event?



I suspect it will be worth more than 2 elixers at some point, but that is pure speculation on my part.  I'm thinking I might get one just to see what happens.


----------



## Arpo Z

DoreyAdore said:


> Two elixirs are better than nothing which is most likely what you'll get for anything over 80,000 event currency.


Very true. I was just hoping someone was going to tell me I could still hit the elixir jackpot!


----------



## Arpo Z

On a 100% unrelated to anything front, am I the only person bothered by the fact that all the characters appear alphabetically when waiting to be assigned quests except for Mrs. Incredible? After contemplating for some time I realized she is alphabetized as "Elastigirl", but it still annoys me that only she is not alphabetized by her name as it appears on-screen. I realize this is not the world's biggest problem, but still!


----------



## DoreyAdore

DoreyAdore said:


> "I have ears and my ears have ears."
> ~King Louis
> More Jungle Book to come, it seems.


This quote is only more interesting considering that "King Louis" was a Disney (not a Kipling) conception.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Arpo Z said:


> On a 100% unrelated to anything front, am I the only person bothered by the fact that all the characters appear alphabetically when waiting to be assigned quests except for Mrs. Incredible? After contemplating for some time I realized she is alphabetized as "Elastigirl", but it still annoys me that only she is not alphabetized by her name as it appears on-screen. I realize this is not the world's biggest problem, but still!


Good point.


----------



## Mayi

DarrylR said:


> _*B**ch Post:
> *_
> A few things that have been bugging me lately. Wondering others opinions.
> 
> The top thing is something I've been suspicious of for a while, but I finally tested it and it proved to be true. The drop rates for items aren't consistent. The closer you get to levelling up a character and the higher the level of a character, the worse the drop rates will become for their items. For example, if a character is at level 9 and you only need two more items, it will take two to three times longer to obtain those items than if you were at level 8 and still needed nine of each item.
> 
> I also experienced a lot of the time glitches during the event but received no compensation. I'm not too bothered by that as I'm more bothered that I'm still experiencing the glitches, especially with Goofy & Mowgli currently.
> 
> I also have no interest in obtaining the alien as that currency takes forever to collect and there's no way to know if they will stick an attraction in there at any point.
> 
> I posed the question a long time ago, but I don't think I received any responses. I don't play like most of you. To me the game is about building a theme park so I prioritise attractions over characters. Does anyone else do this? After spending months trying to welcome Bagheera (I'm still 5 items away) and after only getting Scar to level 5 after all this time, I have no more interest in obtaining the difficult to level up characters unless they're integral to the storyline. I'm not even bothering with Jafar. I'm just collecting currency at this point to trade in for gems.
> 
> I still enjoy most aspects of the gameplay however and find most of these things minor annoyances. Including the fact that I have 15 million useless magic  But I did promise myself I'd stop playing this game if they ever stick another attraction in a platinum chest



Just consider that by welcoming Jafar you automatically get 12 gems for completing the collection.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

mmmears said:


> Very happy about Jungle Book and especially that it's not yet another timed event.
> 
> 
> As far as Aladdin goes, I have all the characters and a bit over 80K coins.  So I guess that means that I can level someone up.  Most are ready to go, but I wanted to make sure I had enough coins in case they turn into gems.



This is my first full event so this is news to me. Any left over EC after an event turns into gems? Or does anything happen to it? I'll have about 40k left after I welcome Jafar(just need one more hat!!) 

Is it worth it to try and upgrade the other characters as much as possible or just save the EC that I have left over?


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## mikegood2

Like other, I hope it's not an event. I doubt that will be the case though, I think most of us need a break.

If we are getting more Jungle Book characters, as a regular update, their is one thing I hope they do not do. *DO NOT MOVE THE ALADDIN CHARACTERS FROM THE TOP OF THE CHARACTER LISTS!!! *  I remember what a pain it was having to scroll all the way down the list to continue leveling all the Lion King characters. Other than Toy Alien, the Aladdin characters are the only ones I have left to level. So I end up using the character window/view to send characters out on jobs. I plan on leaving all the other characters unemployed


----------



## KPach525

Arpo Z said:


> On a 100% unrelated to anything front, am I the only person bothered by the fact that all the characters appear alphabetically when waiting to be assigned quests except for Mrs. Incredible? After contemplating for some time I realized she is alphabetized as "Elastigirl", but it still annoys me that only she is not alphabetized by her name as it appears on-screen. I realize this is not the world's biggest problem, but still!


Ohmygosh yessss!!! This has bothered me for a long time too!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

this will probably be the first even outside of the Mulan one that I won't max out my EC. I didn't buy Carpet or Iago, I'm going to wait for their chest to get them cheaper (I did get Zazu during lion king but not Rafiki) I'm kinda done with event premiums until they learn to chill off the events. I was shocked that my collection mentality allowed for this, but with how much of a hassle the events have become I was able to stop myself from getting them. Still not getting LGA until I know their useful for something


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mikegood2 said:


> Like other, I hope it's not an event. I doubt that will be the case though, I think most of us need a break.
> 
> If we are getting more Jungle Book characters, as a regular update, their is one thing I hope they do not do. *DO NOT MOVE THE ALADDIN CHARACTERS FROM THE TOP OF THE CHARACTER LISTS!!! *  I remember what a pain it was having to scroll all the way down the list to continue leveling all the Lion King characters. Other than Toy Alien, the Aladdin characters are the only ones I have left to level. So I end up using the character window/view to send characters out on jobs. I plan on leaving all the other characters unemployed


A simple fix Gameloft could implement would be to allow the character list to scroll in both directions. This would make it so much easier and quicker to get to the end of the list, which is where, I suspect, Aladdin will end up once the next update is released.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

It's been a crazy few days so just dropping in to give an update. I finally welcomed Jafar but it took days. I've levelled Jafar up to 3 and trying for 4 before the event ends (half way the rest) Everyone else is sitting on 8 and ready to go to 9 except Genie who is 7 and ready for 8. I'm sitting on just over 95,000. I might buy some of the event decorations since I don't need anything over the 80K. I also might level up one of the characters just before the event ends.


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> A simple fix Gameloft could implement would be to allow the character list to scroll in both directions. This would make it so much easier and quicker to get to the end of the list, which is where, I suspect, Aladdin will end up once the next update is released.


I think an even SIMPLER fix would be to not have to scroll through completed sets if characters are at level 10.  At no point do we ever need to access their section, so why are they even there any longer?


----------



## Aces86

Well good news. I emailed customer care and told them about my glitch. My 2 hour task not moving in over 24 hours. They compensated me for my 8 gems I had to use to end it. Before that i had a pop up that said "save repair" then an error msg that said unable to download save repair. Weird? Then I got the 8 gems.


----------



## FoSho7787

Arpo Z said:


> I realized she is alphabetized as "Elastigirl", but it still annoys me that only she is not alphabetized by her name as it appears on-screen.


For the longest time, I thought she was under Helen. LOL


Update on my game is that I welcome Jafar last night, finally! After 120 ish hours of Welcoming Jafar, I had three of his hats drop within 4 hours. Now I'm just trying to get my currency back up - I only have 45,000 EC right now, but that's up 10,000 from yesterday! We'll see what I can do - I have Goofy and Jesse running constantly on their 6 minute quest here!


----------



## lmmatooki

Mayi said:


> Just got the glitch. It wasn't so bad as it happened after I welcomed Jafar and I only lost some currency that I was trying to stock up. For those of you who have received compensations for the glitch, where are you from. I'm playing from Mexico and I'm afraid I won't be compensated.


I am in the US and I didn't get the compensation


----------



## lmmatooki

Attempting to do a quick collection of event currency for the day, I am at almost 58k. I don't think I will get to 80k but at least I'm way closer than I thought I would be when I welcomed Jafar.


----------



## Beccybooboo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Finally got all of the requirements to welcome Jafar. That is probably the worst character item drop I have ever had.



I am still trying to get the elusive final staff needed to welcome him!! First event it has ever taken this long to welcome a character. I got Jasmime and Aladdins costumes super quick so have been working on him for days. I started the welcome Baghera quest at the beginning of the Aladdin event and have had more drops for his items than Jafar!! What the...


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I need 2 more jafar staffs!!! Only 24 hours left!! I'm afraid I won't get him because of the horrible drop rate I've been having. I was not able to get a single staff yesterday and I stayed on top of it! This is going to upset me! 
Along with all of the glitches that I've been having this past week. I would send out all of my characters and when I would log back in all of my event related tasks just started when all of my normal tasks were finished or started when I sent them out like they were supposed to.


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> I need 2 more jafar staffs!!! Only 24 hours left!! I'm afraid I won't get him because of the horrible drop rate I've been having. I was not able to get a single staff yesterday and I stayed on top of it! This is going to upset me!
> Along with all of the glitches that I've been having this past week. I would send out all of my characters and when I would log back in all of my event related tasks just started when all of my normal tasks were finished or started when I sent them out like they were supposed to.


How much to just buy him?  Even if you get one more staff, you can buy him for gems tomorrow.  Certainly cheaper than buying him for $15 like they are offering!


----------



## FoSho7787

supernova said:


> I think an even SIMPLER fix would be to not have to scroll through completed sets if characters who are at level 10.  At no point do we ever need to access their section, so why are they even there any longer?



Considering it's so ridiculously difficult to see what a character is doing after you've sent them on a mission, AND the character book is seemingly useless after you upgrade your characters to Level 10..... The developers should make the character book into a link to the missions that our characters are on! Do you know how many times I've wanted to find a character to spend gems to finish their quest early? Gameloft should definitely consider this as a marketing strategy to implement ease of gameplay and they'll reap the rewards.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Rachel Snow White said:


> I need 2 more jafar staffs!!! Only 24 hours left!! I'm afraid I won't get him because of the horrible drop rate I've been having. I was not able to get a single staff yesterday and I stayed on top of it! This is going to upset me!
> Along with all of the glitches that I've been having this past week. I would send out all of my characters and when I would log back in all of my event related tasks just started when all of my normal tasks were finished or started when I sent them out like they were supposed to.



Hang in there until the end you might be okay I finally just welcomed Jafar so I feel your pain. As for the glitches I would put in a ticket even with only 23 hours to go.
I would also do what supernova suggested and purchase him with gems if you dont get them before the event finishes. If the interns are feeling generous it is possible they may reimburse you because of your glitch.
Goodluck.


----------



## Beccybooboo

As for all the constant collecting trying for Jafar drops I have got 78,000 odd currency left after welcoming him. Will be easy to get 2,000 more today. Hello 40 gems.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Finally got the last hat for Jafar! Welcoming him now. I have 21,000 EC left. Any suggestions on what I should do? All of ther Aladdin characters are Level 6 and above. Jafar will be Level 1 of course. Should I just save it and take the gems or try to level up characters? Thanks for the help!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Rachel Snow White said:


> I need 2 more jafar staffs!!! Only 24 hours left!! I'm afraid I won't get him because of the horrible drop rate I've been having. I was not able to get a single staff yesterday and I stayed on top of it! This is going to upset me!
> Along with all of the glitches that I've been having this past week. I would send out all of my characters and when I would log back in all of my event related tasks just started when all of my normal tasks were finished or started when I sent them out like they were supposed to.



Keep trying!! Sending you good luck so you can get those last two staffs!


----------



## Beccybooboo

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Finally got the last hat for Jafar! Welcoming him now. I have 21,000 EC left. Any suggestions on what I should do? All of ther Aladdin characters are Level 6 and above. Jafar will be Level 1 of course. Should I just save it and take the gems or try to level up characters? Thanks for the help!



I would go gems you will have forever to level up if it takes forever. No rush and its free gems.


----------



## FoSho7787

I just hit 50,000EC! I've made it quite a ways since yesterday... I think early in the day I calculated 31k left after welcoming Jafar?

Also, who else didn't notice that Genie isn't able to gather magic lamps this whole event? It makes sense now that I think about it....


----------



## bluekirty

Oh, that wonderful feeling, when you open up a platinum chest and find out your third gift is..... more useless magic   I should have done the airplane mode trick.  I think this is twice in a row I've just got useless magic.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Arpo Z said:


> On a 100% unrelated to anything front, am I the only person bothered by the fact that all the characters appear alphabetically when waiting to be assigned quests except for Mrs. Incredible? After contemplating for some time I realized she is alphabetized as "Elastigirl", but it still annoys me that only she is not alphabetized by her name as it appears on-screen. I realize this is not the world's biggest problem, but still!



You're not alone.  This has bugged the crap out of me ever since I figured that out.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Beccybooboo said:


> I would go gems you will have forever to level up if it takes forever. No rush and its free gems.



Good point! I will just try send as many characters on quests to gather EC before the event ends. Thanks!


----------



## Arpo Z

Arpo Z said:


> On a 100% unrelated to anything front, am I the only person bothered by the fact that all the characters appear alphabetically when waiting to be assigned quests except for Mrs. Incredible? After contemplating for some time I realized she is alphabetized as "Elastigirl", but it still annoys me that only she is not alphabetized by her name as it appears on-screen. I realize this is not the world's biggest problem, but still!





FoSho7787 said:


> For the longest time, I thought she was under Helen. LOL



It was thinking it must be Helen and then realizing that couldn't possibly be right once I welcomed EVE that nearly sent me off the deep end!


----------



## LuvToPlay!

KPach525 said:


> Ohmygosh yessss!!! This has bothered me for a long time too!



Goodness. I wish my life were so good that I had time to be bothered by poor alphabetizing skills. I'm jealous


----------



## Figarro

Silent reader of the thread.
I usually ignore my happiness level. But I kept it at Ecstatic yesterday and got better drop rate for Jafar's earhat (his staff wasn't a big problem for me). I started to welcome him just now.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Not so much a glitch as an odd quirk, but has anyone had any issues with their lion king parade float not saving from the previous parade?
When they rolled out the update that would save the floats that you previously used, I had been using zootopia, sleeping beauty, and lion king.  I swapped lion king for Aladdin once the event went live, and ever since, it has saved all 3 floats, but when I went to swap sleeping beauty for lion king, it won't save lion king.  It only saves the 2 floats, and I have to add lion king back in each time I run my parade.


----------



## TeamTigerLilly

PrincessS121212 said:


> Not so much a glitch as an odd quirk, but has anyone had any issues with their lion king parade float not saving from the previous parade?
> When they rolled out the update that would save the floats that you previously used, I had been using zootopia, sleeping beauty, and lion king.  I swapped lion king for Aladdin once the event went live, and ever since, it has saved all 3 floats, but when I went to swap sleeping beauty for lion king, it won't save lion king.  It only saves the 2 floats, and I have to add lion king back in each time I run my parade.


I had a strange experience with parades recently too. I've been running the Aladdin float and the Mickey float through the even and I haven't changed/swapped floats. A couple days ago I paid my magic and sent the parade on its way but only Mickey was running. I thought maybe I'd accidentally removed Aladdin. However, when I was able to run another parade, there was Aladdin and Mickey still saved in their slots.


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

The "A Whole New World" Event ends in about 5 hours. This is my first "Event".

What happens to the Event currency when it ends? Is it gone and worthless?

What is the BEST thing to be spending it on?!? Should I spend all I can right before it ends?

(My two options right now are the "Snake-in-a-Basket" decoration and "Royal Elephant Throne". ) Are these good to stack up for Merlin's Cauldron maybe?


----------



## FoSho7787

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> The "A Whole New World" Event ends in about 5 hours. This is my first "Event".
> 
> What happens to the Event currency when it ends? Is it gone and worthless?
> 
> What is the BEST thing to be spending it on?!? Should I spend all I can right before it ends?
> 
> (My two options right now are the "Snake-in-a-Basket" decoration and "Royal Elephant Throne". ) Are these good to stack up for Merlin's Cauldron maybe?




Don't spend your event currency (EC) on that! At the end, they will convert ever 2,000 of your event currency to the Pink diamond shaped gems! They're worth a lot, so save your event currency! Send Jessie and goofy on their 6 minute tasks as much as possible, they have THE BEST rate for gaining event currency. 

And I just hit 58k in currency.... hoping for 65k maybe? 70k???? Wish I could get that 80, but it's probably not statistically possible.


----------



## Laughing_Place_87_Colo

Oh thank you! That's good to know!
After buying a few more snakes and thrones, I'm glad I consulted this thread! I knew I could count on you all!
Allright, off to get Jessie and Goofy really busy!
Any particular buildings I should have? I did get far enough to add the fountain and the Cave of Wonders by moving out the RC Racers, Prince Charming's Regal Carrousel, and the Tower of Terror just for during the Event. Am I on the right track there?

Should I add the "Abu Balloon Stand" while the Event is still on?


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> Considering it's so ridiculously difficult to see what a character is doing after you've sent them on a mission, AND the character book is seemingly useless after you upgrade your characters to Level 10..... The developers should make the character book into a link to the missions that our characters are on! Do you know how many times I've wanted to find a character to spend gems to finish their quest early? Gameloft should definitely consider this as a marketing strategy to implement ease of gameplay and they'll reap the rewards.


Another thing I wish those interns would get on is adding a countdown clock to the tasks for each token.  For instance, if I need a Jafar staff, I click on the item and it currently shows which characters/tasks are currently being used.  At that point, the "4 hour" piece should disappear, and it should be replaced with a countdown clock so that we can tell how much longer the character is engaged in that quest.  That'll solve us from having to click multiple times to see it on the actual game screen.  Should be a no-brainer.  I mean honestly, who is running the internship program over there at Gameloft?


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> Oh, that wonderful feeling, when you open up a platinum chest and find out your third gift is..... more useless magic   I should have done the airplane mode trick.  I think this is twice in a row I've just got useless magic.


You're making me feel a bit better about the planter my last platinum chest gave me.


----------



## supernova

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> Should I add the "Abu Balloon Stand" while the Event is still on?


At least the balloon stand will continue to produce magic once the event is over.  Although maybe not enough to matter.  Depends on what you feel you will need most.  Not sure if this new Jungle Book addition to the storyline will include gem characters or not.  Or if the gems you receive through converting your event currency will make much of a difference.  Remember that it is 2,000 for each gem.


----------



## pyork24

Laughing_Place_87_Colo said:


> (My two options right now are the "Snake-in-a-Basket" decoration and "Royal Elephant Throne". ) Are these good to stack up for Merlin's Cauldron maybe?



Has anyone checked what these are worth at Merlin's Cauldron?  Gems are nice, but I purchased Golden Zephyr right before the Lion King event started and had already purchased Jumping Jellyfish when the Cauldron was introduced, so I'm down to 5k Elixirs after playing for another 2 months.  Gems can be eared through parades and ads, so Elixirs are the real prize if you're looking to complete the Character sets.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

supernova said:


> How much to just buy him?  Even if you get one more staff, you can buy him for gems tomorrow.  Certainly cheaper than buying him for $15 like they are offering!


I got him luckily and I'm not one for spending gems unless I have to like with event characters that you have to buy with gems. I never ever put real money into the game so gems are scarce. Plus I only had 5 after buying iago.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> You're not alone.  This has bugged the crap out of me ever since I figured that out.


I wish they would have organized them by movie instead of abc order


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So did this aggravate anyone else when you welcome jafar he has two tasks after those tasks if you keep him a level one he has absolutely no tasks?!!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

PrincessS121212 said:


> Not so much a glitch as an odd quirk, but has anyone had any issues with their lion king parade float not saving from the previous parade?
> When they rolled out the update that would save the floats that you previously used, I had been using zootopia, sleeping beauty, and lion king.  I swapped lion king for Aladdin once the event went live, and ever since, it has saved all 3 floats, but when I went to swap sleeping beauty for lion king, it won't save lion king.  It only saves the 2 floats, and I have to add lion king back in each time I run my parade.


It does that to me also. I think it purposely doesn't save limited event floats in slots. Idk why but it doesn't which is aggravating


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So I got this scramble message notification saying something like unscramble the message to find out what we are adding next. I also saw it on the facebook page yesterday. I looked in the facebook comments and no one even unscrambled the message they judged it by the background saying it was more jungle book characters. But part of me feels like that's not the case. So did anyone unscramble the message to actually see what it says?


----------



## Allison

Arpo Z said:


> On a 100% unrelated to anything front, am I the only person bothered by the fact that all the characters appear alphabetically when waiting to be assigned quests except for Mrs. Incredible? After contemplating for some time I realized she is alphabetized as "Elastigirl", but it still annoys me that only she is not alphabetized by her name as it appears on-screen. I realize this is not the world's biggest problem, but still!



Thank you for solving that mystery for me.  It bugged me.


----------



## FoSho7787

Rachel Snow White said:


> So I got this scramble message notification saying something like unscramble the message to find out what we are adding next. I also saw it on the facebook page yesterday. I looked in the facebook comments and no one even unscrambled the message they judged it by the background saying it was more jungle book characters. But part of me feels like that's not the case. So did anyone unscramble the message to actually see what it says?



Yeah, it was from King Louis..... I have ears and my ears have ears?


----------



## clambert1273

Hey everyone!  Hubby and I are really new to this game... I think we have been playing maybe 2-3 weeks...   luckily enough I work from home so could just leave my phone open during the day and do what was needed....    focused on the Aladdin stuff and go to where I could welcome Jafar but that is NOT happening before it ends  LOL   I am not too worried about it   

Just wanted to say Hi and say thanks for all the tips & tricks!  I read all the pages over the last couple of weeks...   yeah I am that person     I will be happy this event is over and I can finally concentrate on the normal stuff for a bit  lol


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I think an even SIMPLER fix would be to not have to scroll through completed sets if characters are at level 10.  At no point do we ever need to access their section, so why are they even there any longer?


Or we could still have the character list but they could also have a section at the top with just the ones we still need to level up. This way we still get the character book look and have the efficiency at the top of the list. And once they get to 10, they get taken out of the top of the list.


----------



## lmmatooki

At about 64k in EC, let's see how far I can stretch it in the last 4 hours! How is everyone else doing? Have Jafar? Happy with their leftover EC? Overjoyed that the event is ending?...lol


----------



## Beccybooboo

Rachel Snow White said:


> So did this aggravate anyone else when you welcome jafar he has two tasks after those tasks if you keep him a level one he has absolutely no tasks?!!



Yes. No repeat task to send him on until you upgrade him. Well he can just stay idol for now. I am in no hurry!!



lmmatooki said:


> At about 64k in EC, let's see how far I can stretch it in the last 4 hours! How is everyone else doing? Have Jafar? Happy with their leftover EC? Overjoyed that the event is ending?...lol



I managed the 80,000 and I got useless Jafar. Overjoyed its about to be over... yes. Least favourite event by far.

Now that I have completed the event can I have three wishes Genie? 
They are give us a break from events longer than the last, give the additions of jungle book better character drops and make sure no one other than the alien need elixir to be welcomed...


----------



## pyork24

I bought a Snake in a Basket and stayed above 40k.

2 Elixirs.  Ha.


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Yes. No repeat task to send him on until you upgrade him. Well he can just stay idol for now. I am in no hurry!!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed the 80,000 and I got useless Jafar. Overjoyed its about to be over... yes. Least favourite event by far.
> 
> Now that I have completed the event can I have three wishes Genie?
> They are give us a break from events longer than the last, give the additions of jungle book better character drops and make sure no one other than the alien need elixir to be welcomed...


That is awesome you got the 80k! and my wishes are pretty much the same. Once they did the alien thing (still trying to welcome him btw...4 more items for each left to go), I was afraid that they were going to continue to do things like that and that wouldn't surprise me if they did. Honestly, I bet that they are doing terrible drop rates and the elixir thing to buy them time so we don't blow through the game as fast as we have been.


----------



## rob9999

Longtime player/reader, first-time poster. Much like all the previous ones, I really enjoyed this event! I simply do not understand all the complaining about the event timing or duration when players can easily ignore the event and continue to play the original storyline, if they so desire. Events are purely optional. In my view, as long as the events continue to bring additional characters and board space, I'm all for them! Keep up the great work Gameloft!!


----------



## clambert1273

lmmatooki said:


> At about 64k in EC, let's see how far I can stretch it in the last 4 hours! How is everyone else doing? Have Jafar? Happy with their leftover EC? Overjoyed that the event is ending?...lol



hahah  I have about 47,000 EC and just farming EC the next 2 hours of the event... no Jafar (so NOT worried about that lol) and will be very happy the event is ending so I can move on to the normal stuff before the next one hits  lol


----------



## FoSho7787

pyork24 said:


> I bought a Snake in a Basket and stayed above 40k.
> 
> 2 Elixirs.  Ha.



Yeah, except that the gem limit goes up to 80,000EC


----------



## mikegood2

FoSho7787 said:


> Considering it's so ridiculously difficult to see what a character is doing after you've sent them on a mission, AND the character book is seemingly useless after you upgrade your characters to Level 10..... The developers should make the character book into a link to the missions that our characters are on! Do you know how many times I've wanted to find a character to spend gems to finish their quest early? Gameloft should definitely consider this as a marketing strategy to implement ease of gameplay and they'll reap the rewards.





supernova said:


> Another thing I wish those interns would get on is adding a countdown clock to the tasks for each token.  For instance, if I need a Jafar staff, I click on the item and it currently shows which characters/tasks are currently being used.  At that point, the "4 hour" piece should disappear, and it should be replaced with a countdown clock so that we can tell how much longer the character is engaged in that quest.  That'll solve us from having to click multiple times to see it on the actual game screen.  Should be a no-brainer.  I mean honestly, who is running the internship program over there at Gameloft?



I agree! I like you ideas and anything that makes it easier and quicker to play is a good idea.

Now that the game has 89 characters, and growing, here are a few more ideas that would make the game easier and quicker to manage.

Add a gather characters option to Merlin. The same as Gather spells, but for characters.
Give us the ability to cancel any job! Again make it a Merlin option, where every x hours you can cancel one job. If you need/want more add a small gem fee.
Allow the option, maybe a checkbox, that allows you to repeat the same job for any character.   The ability to choose a job and have that character repeat it until you say otherwise would be great. For many characters I tend to repeat the same job over and over again and honestly, because it is such a pain going thru 89 characters, I usually leave all my non-item collectors unemployed.
Make a character list mode that would have multiple columns showing different info. Character name, level, current job they are doing, time remaining, check box to tell them to repeat that job, speed up job, cancel job, etc.
I would think the first one would be relatively easy to create. 2-4 I'm not sure on? They would require the game to create some type of list that shows all the characters in it.


----------



## clambert1273

many times I wished to cancel something after hitting the wrong job....


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

I just wish there was a way to send all characters on a job for a certain amount of time.  Like, all characters that have a 4 hr job, click once and boom, they're all off.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

with less than a half hour to go I'm sitting around the 79k EC mark. Just shy of that last gem but I'm close to 3.5k gems so one isn't a big deal. looking forward to lvling up everyone now and taking a breather 



clambert1273 said:


> many times I wished to cancel something after hitting the wrong job....



yeah, there really should be a way to just cancel a task, you get nothing from it but if you hit the wrong one you can get to the right one faster without wasting gems


----------



## bluekirty

rob9999 said:


> Longtime player/reader, first-time poster. Much like all the previous ones, I really enjoyed this event! I simply do not understand all the complaining about the event timing or duration when players can easily ignore the event and continue to play the original storyline, if they so desire. Events are purely optional. In my view, as long as the events continue to bring additional characters and board space, I'm all for them! Keep up the great work Gameloft!!


I agree.  However, I get bored when there's a long break between updates.  So my complaint about back to back is that if they have another long stretch between updates, I'll be a little annoyed as they could have spaced this one better after Lion King and not have a long pause.  If there are moderate waits for updates, then that's fine.


----------



## bluekirty

Rachel Snow White said:


> So did this aggravate anyone else when you welcome jafar he has two tasks after those tasks if you keep him a level one he has absolutely no tasks?!!


Seems like some other villians have had no tasks after welcoming him. 

In this case, I just think of it as 'the interns,' as supernova likes to call them, designed some tasks that aren't necessarily to be done during the event.  They're all 'yellow' tasks so they aren't crucial to the event and are just more of the regular tasks each character has.  It'd be boring if they were completely done when the event was over.


----------



## supernova

40 gems and two decorations for Merlin later, I'm happy to be back to the regular game.  Buh-bye brooms and pans!


----------



## supernova

pyork24 said:


> Has anyone checked what these are worth at Merlin's Cauldron?  Gems are nice, but I purchased Golden Zephyr right before the Lion King event started and had already purchased Jumping Jellyfish when the Cauldron was introduced, so I'm down to 5k Elixirs after playing for another 2 months.  Gems can be eared through parades and ads, so Elixirs are the real prize if you're looking to complete the Character sets.


The elixirs have helped me quite a bit with leveling up the Alien.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

nice! even though I was only at 79k EC I still got 40 gems. I think so long as your above the previous mark your EC conversion gets rounded up. So if your even 10 ec over 78k, you'll get 40 gems


----------



## bluekirty

Time to level up my non-aladdin characters.  I noticed Mike and Tink no longer have character drops (at least not for any of my Aladdin characters that still need items)


----------



## bluekirty

Hope Loneheart said:


> nice! even though I was only at 79k EC I still got 40 gems. I think so long as your above the previous mark your EC conversion gets rounded up. So if your even 10 ec over 78k, you'll get 40 gems


Dang, I should have bought that stupid snake decoration then.  I was at 81000 EC and didn't know what to do with the extra.


----------



## clambert1273

got 24 gems so I am satisfied  lol   All characters except Jafar so all in all I say I did good enough for being new lol


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Hope Loneheart said:


> nice! even though I was only at 79k EC I still got 40 gems. I think so long as your above the previous mark your EC conversion gets rounded up. So if your even 10 ec over 78k, you'll get 40 gems



Nope, I was at 78,500 and got 39.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Anyone hear any rumors about when this next Jungle Book part of the story line is going to start? I want to max everyone out before that. I still have all Aladdin characters at level 8 except Jafar who is at level 6 then of course still have to finish up Alien who is at level 7 almost ready for 8. I am also hoping that having Mowgli and Bagheera already at level 2 will help when this next thing starts.


----------



## FoSho7787

My game must have glitched... 9 minutes left, and I have a few more EC to collect! $61k for me!


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Hell I'm just hoping that more characters will be able to get tokens for Bagheera and that the drops won't be so freaking hard to get.


----------



## LeCras

Managed to scrape in at just over 80k, so I'm a happy camper! Looking forward to the Jungle Book content - until then I'll be focusing on levelling up my Aladdin characters (and Nala who at lvl 9 is the only other character who's not maxed out yet).


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> Managed to scrape in at just over 80k, so I'm a happy camper! Looking forward to the Jungle Book content - until then I'll be focusing on levelling up my Aladdin characters (and Nala who at lvl 9 is the only other character who's not maxed out yet).


You managed to max out Scar before Nala?  Impressive.


----------



## lmmatooki

Got 33 gems for 65K so I am happy because mine rounded up!


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> Anyone hear any rumors about when this next Jungle Book part of the story line is going to start? I want to max everyone out before that. I still have all Aladdin characters at level 8 except Jafar who is at level 6 then of course still have to finish up Alien who is at level 7 almost ready for 8. I am also hoping that having Mowgli and Bagheera already at level 2 will help when this next thing starts.


Just as long as we don't have to collect any more 12 and 24 hour tokes for Bagheera.


----------



## supernova

So totally off topic, but since I'm driving my sister to JFK Airport on Friday, I decided to book myself a last-minute trip to WDW for Friday through Sunday.  Now I need to scramble to pack, book a rental car, find some dining openings, and grab some FastPasses.  Yikes...


----------



## Mayi

Do you think there will be a halloween event? I was thinking it would be nice just to get some costumes for some of the characters.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> 40 gems and two decorations for Merlin later, I'm happy to be back to the regular game.  Buh-bye brooms and pans!



Me, too!  Hoping for more "regular game" play now.  Have a fun trip to WDW!


----------



## supernova

Mayi said:


> Do you think there will be a halloween event? I was thinking it would be nice just to get some costumes for some of the characters.


They've done it in the past and there are costumes for the characters.  Just can't remember the last time I put Mickey into his pirate costume to dance a jig <<shudder>>


----------



## lmmatooki

Mayi said:


> Do you think there will be a halloween event? I was thinking it would be nice just to get some costumes for some of the characters.


Not sure what they would do for Halloween because we already had The Nightmare Before Christmas (NBC). Too bad Corpse Bride isn't Disney because those would be awesome characters to have. That leaves us with the most common, Hocus Pocus and Halloweentown which seem very unlikely to happen. Knowing them, they will pull something out to get some more money out of people.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> So totally off topic, but since I'm driving my sister to JFK Airport on Friday, I decided to book myself a last-minute trip to WDW for Friday through Sunday.  Now I need to scramble to pack, book a rental car, find some dining openings, and grab some FastPasses.  Yikes...


Have a blast! I haven't been there in a little over 4 years haha


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Have a blast! I haven't been there in a little over 4 years haha


A quick two day solo trip wouldn't kick a four year drought for me, that's for sure!!


----------



## FoSho7787

lmmatooki said:


> Not sure what they would do for Halloween because we already had The Nightmare Before Christmas (NBC). Too bad Corpse Bride isn't Disney because those would be awesome characters to have. That leaves us with the most common, Hocus Pocus and Halloweentown which seem very unlikely to happen. Knowing them, they will pull something out to get some more money out of people.


I'm not sure.... I wish there was more music in this game that pertained to the events. The musical scores for these movies are huge.... surprised they decided not to capitalize on that.


----------



## 10CJ

Ended up getting 37 gems. I am pretty happy with that.

I think my parade was defaulting to Aladdin and anything else that I needed tokens for. Once I no longer needed tokens that spot became empty. Have not had a chance to completely test this theory out but that is what it seemed like.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So, some of my Toy Story characters now have quests for the star ball. All of my TS characters (other than the little green guy) are maxed, to include Bullseye. I don't have all the pieces for the Alien yet but I have all of the required star balls. Why do I need more?


----------



## rr333

Anyone else getting dustpans and brooms in the chests after the event ended??


----------



## Hope Loneheart

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Nope, I was at 78,500 and got 39.


huh, I guess then it's rounded t the thousand? I was at 79,200 EC so who know what the actual cut off is then?


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## DoreyAdore

rr333 said:


> Anyone else getting dustpans and brooms in the chests after the event ended??


Eek!


----------



## DoreyAdore

bluecruiser said:


> It should quit doing that once you force close the app and start it again.


Why would star balls START after the Aladdin event ended, requiring a force stop?


----------



## KM5664

So I'm finally able to welcome Mowgli! Is it just me or does it seem more difficult than normal to collect his tokens? I only have a few characters that can collect each token. Nick Wilde for the Pear, Mother Gothel and Nick again for the basket, and Rapunzel and Pete for the ears hat. I don't typically buy characters with gems but it doesn't even seem like that would help much except for having Flash and the Aliens.

Mowgli being a character who can get his own tokens?? Is this all really out of the ordinary or have I just forgotten what it took to welcome some of the others. I remember Donald being really difficult, but not most of the others.


----------



## Aces86

Mayi said:


> Do you think there will be a halloween event? I was thinking it would be nice just to get some costumes for some of the characters.



I hope they do a Halloween event! My fav holiday


----------



## Sazzafraz

lmmatooki said:


> Not sure what they would do for Halloween because we already had The Nightmare Before Christmas (NBC). Too bad Corpse Bride isn't Disney because those would be awesome characters to have. That leaves us with the most common, Hocus Pocus and Halloweentown which seem very unlikely to happen. Knowing them, they will pull something out to get some more money out of people.



Don't forget Frankenweenie.  They could even add the headless horseman and Ichabod Crane. It would be fun if they add characters from the haunted mansion (hitch hiking ghost, Opera Singer (Fat lady), Madam Leota(Edited)...i know a bit hard to interact with just a head)  Far fetched but would be fun to see.


----------



## clambert1273

I think the worst is starting this so late in the game (like me lol)... I didn't even hear of the game until my husband told me.. but being late and missing all the previous events and not having a chance to do those events sucks..  

And no, I don't want to buy chests and take a shot at it lol


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I ended the event on just over 80K so received the full gem payout which was nice. I lost 8 sweeps as I didn't have the matching number of scoops but wasn't going to pay gems for them when I can just send the characters on an hour quest now. 

I'm a little behind in the main story line. I'm still trying to welcome Mowgli. I only needs his hats. I'm thinking about buying Flash but can't decide if I should just get some using gems or buy the bundle with the Racetrack as I know there are tasks involving it and I've had no luck with Platnium Chests.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm a little behind in the main story line. I'm still trying to welcome Mowgli. I only needs his hats. I'm thinking about buying Flash but can't decide if I should just get some using gems or buy the bundle with the Racetrack as I know there are tasks involving it and I've had no luck with Platnium Chests.



I had this thought after the lion king amd went ahead and purchased the bundle. I believe it has gems aswell.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Beccybooboo said:


> I had this thought after the lion king amd went ahead and purchased the bundle. I believe it has gems aswell.



That's what I'm thinking and I love Flash. I think the bundle might be worth it.


----------



## pugprincess

I had to spend some gems to get Jafar in time, but I managed it! I couldn't not complete the Aladdin collection, since it's my favourite. I only had about 5k event currency left by the end, lol. 

Now the event is over, I've just welcomed Cinderella and Buzz.



clambert1273 said:


> I think the worst is starting this so late in the game (like me lol)... I didn't even hear of the game until my husband told me.. but being late and missing all the previous events and not having a chance to do those events sucks..
> 
> And no, I don't want to buy chests and take a shot at it lol


I know how you feel! I'd love a chance to repeat some of the past events.


----------



## supernova

KM5664 said:


> So I'm finally able to welcome Mowgli! Is it just me or does it seem more difficult than normal to collect his tokens? I only have a few characters that can collect each token. Nick Wilde for the Pear, Mother Gothel and Nick again for the basket, and Rapunzel and Pete for the ears hat. I don't typically buy characters with gems but it doesn't even seem like that would help much except for having Flash and the Aliens.
> 
> Mowgli being a character who can get his own tokens?? Is this all really out of the ordinary or have I just forgotten what it took to welcome some of the others. I remember Donald being really difficult, but not most of the others.


Think you're complaining now?  Wait until you can welcome Bagheera.


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> Don't forget Frankenweenie.  They could even add the headless horseman and Ichabod Crane. It would be fun if they add characters from the haunted mansion (hitch hiking ghost, Opera Singer (Fat lady), The Great Esmeralda...i know a bit hard to interact with just a head)  Far fetched but would be fun to see.


Esmeralda?  From Hunchback??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> Not sure what they would do for Halloween because we already had The Nightmare Before Christmas (NBC). Too bad Corpse Bride isn't Disney because those would be awesome characters to have. That leaves us with the most common, Hocus Pocus and Halloweentown which seem very unlikely to happen. Knowing them, they will pull something out to get some more money out of people.



Well, they have Hocus Pocus at the Halloween Party at WDW so maybe - though adding all 3 Sanderson sisters seems like a lot.  



Sazzafraz said:


> Don't forget Frankenweenie.  They could even add the headless horseman and Ichabod Crane. It would be fun if they add characters from the haunted mansion (hitch hiking ghost, Opera Singer (Fat lady), The Great Esmeralda...i know a bit hard to interact with just a head)  Far fetched but would be fun to see.



Headless Hroseman would be cool - even as like an add to the parade as he comes out first before the Halloween parade.  And maybe some Haunted Mansion decorations - the ghosts, the ghost hurst, etc

Oh, and did you mean Madam Leota?


Not sure what other attractions they could do that are Haloween related 

I know in the Family Guy game like this they have decorations for the houses (so like Halloween or Christmas) which function similar to the character costumes in this game.  Wonder if they could do something like that and have haloween version of Mickey's house, etc


----------



## Rachel Snow White

lmmatooki said:


> Not sure what they would do for Halloween because we already had The Nightmare Before Christmas (NBC). Too bad Corpse Bride isn't Disney because those would be awesome characters to have. That leaves us with the most common, Hocus Pocus and Halloweentown which seem very unlikely to happen. Knowing them, they will pull something out to get some more money out of people.


I would just be happy if they wouldn't have another NBC event. I started playing at the very end of the event so I had only got jack skellington. But I want those other characters because they are useful in other events. And I'm sure not buying them when they come into platinum chests!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

supernova said:


> Esmeralda?  From Hunchback??


After seeing this now I want the hunchback of Norte dame characters! Have a cathedral attraction! Yup I want that!


----------



## clambert1273

so based on what I read previously.... this firecracker mini event... I should wait to start it?  lol  I have no problem waiting until tonight or tomorrow      Also popped up the legendary chest for Mulan for $9.99...  yeah no  lol


----------



## Sazzafraz

I did mean 


supernova said:


> Esmeralda?  From Hunchback??


Madam leota...brain fart


----------



## Osum

I wasn't playing the game when the Mulan event happened, and I don't have any experience with legendary chests yet. Do the events ever repeat? Or is this my only chance to collect any of those characters? Asking the experts!


----------



## pyork24

Osum said:


> I wasn't playing the game when the Mulan event happened, and I don't have any experience with legendary chests yet. Do the events ever repeat? Or is this my only chance to collect any of those characters? Asking the experts!



No events have repeated yet.  Legendary Chests have been the only way to get event characters.


----------



## FoSho7787

Osum said:


> I wasn't playing the game when the Mulan event happened, and I don't have any experience with legendary chests yet. Do the events ever repeat? Or is this my only chance to collect any of those characters? Asking the experts!



Well, speaking from someone who missed MOST of the original Incredibles Event - I only got Helen, Dash, and barely picked up Violet before it ended; then spent probably . . . . (were the enchanted chests 60 a piece?), I ended up getting Mr. Incredible, Frozone, Syndrome, the Omnidroid City, and the Incredible House all from Platinum chests... I probably spent 500+ gems with the missed chests.  Since then, I haven't missed an Event character or attraction, period. LOL. 

Does anybody else feel a little like Pokémon syndrome? Even though I never played that game, I feel like I gotta catch 'em all!  I think what has kept me going is the interactions that will hopefully take place between the characters of each storyline..... just recently, Aladdin was telling Carpet that they should go to the bizarre to have a fez stitched onto Carpet...... it's little quests like that which make the game more interesting. What if Carpet was being sewn by, say, Sally from NBC? Fauna/Flora/Merryweather? They all live in the same kingdom and they don't interact very much.... lots of possibilities to do those types of things.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Ok...expert opinion needed! I also was not playing when Mulan was going on. Should I cave and buy a legendary chest with hopes of getting a character for 60 gems?? I got a good amount of gems from the leftover Aladdin EC so I have enough to buy a legendary chest. Should I go for it? Haha


----------



## tyedye

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Ok...expert opinion needed! I also was not playing when Mulan was going on. Should I cave and buy a legendary chest with hopes of getting a character for 60 gems?? I got a good amount of gems from the leftover Aladdin EC so I have enough to buy a legendary chest. Should I go for it? Haha



That is totally up to you... I have been playing a few months and Lion King was my first event. I really wanted The Incredible's characters so I used gems I had earned in the game to buy 2 chests and all I got was one attraction. And then Aladdin started soon after and I didn't have enough gems to buy both the premium characters or the Cave.  It's very much a lottery when opening Legendary chests so you need to decide if you want to take a chance with either gems or money.


----------



## tyedye

Osum said:


> I wasn't playing the game when the Mulan event happened, and I don't have any experience with legendary chests yet. Do the events ever repeat? Or is this my only chance to collect any of those characters? Asking the experts!



The events to get the Mulan characters has not repeated, but since I've been playing for about 4 months, this is I think the 2nd time Mulan has been offered in the Legendary chests. But with anything all this is subject to change based on the game.


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> After seeing this now I want the hunchback of Norte dame characters! Have a cathedral attraction! Yup I want that!


I'd have no issues with Judge Frollo walking my park.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

tyedye said:


> That is totally up to you... I have been playing a few months and Lion King was my first event. I really wanted The Incredible's characters so I used gems I had earned in the game to buy 2 chests and all I got was one attraction. And then Aladdin started soon after and I didn't have enough gems to buy both the premium characters or the Cave.  It's very much a lottery when opening Legendary chests so you need to decide if you want to take a chance with either gems or money.



I went for it and got Li Shang! It will be nice to just have another character. Hopefully I can do well with the firecrackers and keep leveling up other characters to get more gems!


----------



## rr333

Can't remember what has been said... can we do the airplane mode trick to guarantee what we get from a 60-gem legendary chest?
I've never tried the trick yet myself, but if I could know I was going to get something I really wanted, I wouldn't mind spending the gems.


----------



## figment_jii

clambert1273 said:


> so based on what I read previously.... this firecracker mini event... I should wait to start it?  lol  I have no problem waiting until tonight or tomorrow      Also popped up the legendary chest for Mulan for $9.99...  yeah no  lol


I don't know that it really matters for this mini-event.  There are prizes based on how many firecrackers you collect (regardless of where you place on the leaderboard) and the leaderboard gives gems (max 25) and magic.  So nothing really exclusive; the gems would be helpful, but given that the max is 25, I'm not sure it's worth worry about the board.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

rr333 said:


> Can't remember what has been said... can we do the airplane mode trick to guarantee what we get from a 60-gem legendary chest?
> I've never tried the trick yet myself, but if I could know I was going to get something I really wanted, I wouldn't mind spending the gems.


I'm afraid I'll mess up and make it worse haha. I just stay away from the airplane mode trick. Maybe one day though. Who knows haha


----------



## clambert1273

figment_jii said:


> I don't know that it really matters for this mini-event.  There are prizes based on how many firecrackers you collect (regardless of where you place on the leaderboard) and the leaderboard gives gems (max 25) and magic.  So nothing really exclusive; the gems would be helpful, but given that the max is 25, I'm not sure it's worth worry about the board.



Well I am new so the 25 Gems would be a huge help  LOL


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*but gotta say, @supernova i LOVE the new avatar!

Now back to your regularly scheduled chit chat... Lol!*


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm currently experiencing what I assume is a glitch. For some reason my characters are collecting items for characters who are ready to level up? I've collected items for Aurora, Jasmine, Cinderella, Daisy, Belle despite them not needing any further items. Also all my parade floats are collecting items again? Anyone else experiencing this? Very odd.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm a little behind in the main story line. I'm still trying to welcome Mowgli. I only needs his hats. I'm thinking about buying Flash but can't decide if I should just get some using gems or buy the bundle with the Racetrack as I know there are tasks involving it and I've had no luck with Platnium Chests.



I'm still kicking myself for not getting the bundle.  I bought flash with the gems I had on hand.  I've now opened over 50 platinum chests and still can't get the zootopia racetrack.  With the amount of gems I've spent, based on their conversion rate, I would have spent more than $40 in real money on a chance at an attraction that I still haven't gotten!!!   I could have spent the $10 and saved myself months of aggravation.  The only upside is that most of my gems have come from parades and leveling up characters so I haven't spent real money yet.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not getting the bundle.  I bought flash with the gems I had on hand.  I've now opened over 50 platinum chests and still can't get the zootopia racetrack.  With the amount of gems I've spent, based on their conversion rate, I would have spent more than $40 in real money on a chance at an attraction that I still haven't gotten!!!   I could have spent the $10 and saved myself months of aggravation.  The only upside is that most of my gems have come from parades and leveling up characters so I haven't spent real money yet.



I caved and bought the bundle this morning. I opened so many platinum chests and no racetrack so I decided to get it. I love Flash and it came with 120 gems too.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *but gotta say, @supernova i LOVE the new avatar!
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled chit chat... Lol!*


Thank you good sir.  Got a bit of good-hearted flack for taking down Madame Medusa, but I wanted to give Marty his due.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they have Hocus Pocus at the Halloween Party at WDW so maybe - though adding all 3 Sanderson sisters seems like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Headless Hroseman would be cool - even as like an add to the parade as he comes out first before the Halloween parade.  And maybe some Haunted Mansion decorations - the ghosts, the ghost hurst, etc
> 
> Oh, and did you mean Madam Leota?
> 
> 
> Not sure what other attractions they could do that are Haloween related
> 
> I know in the Family Guy game like this they have decorations for the houses (so like Halloween or Christmas) which function similar to the character costumes in this game.  Wonder if they could do something like that and have haloween version of Mickey's house, etc


Remember that there are still a few random NBC themed items that can be obtained through chests.  Those were the decorations that were available during the original NBC event.  As far as adorned buildings and houses, while they didn't do anything for Halloween, during Christmas, Main Street and the immediate area was decked out in lights and snow.  Not sure if you were playing at that time.


----------



## Aces86

Going to possibly be getting a new iPhone soon. Am connected thru Facebook for my game but am still really nervous about losing my game. Anyone ever have some problems with this?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Remember that there are still a few random NBC themed items that can be obtained through chests.  Those were the decorations that were available during the original NBC event.  As far as adorned buildings and houses, while they didn't do anything for Halloween, during Christmas, Main Street and the immediate area was decked out in lights and snow.  Not sure if you were playing at that time.



Oh, yeah, I do remember Main St being changed for the holidays.  I was talking about the actual buildings that you get and place around (Mickey's house, etc.) and then earning alternate appearances for them very similar to how you earn alternate costumes for the characters

And that is true, there are still some other NBC items and I am sure they can come up with some additional items from that to have as additional decorations, etc.  Heck, they could come up with other costumes for those characters (like a Santi Claws outfit for Jack)


----------



## wnwardii

Aces86 said:


> Going to possibly be getting a new iPhone soon. Am connected thru Facebook for my game but am still really nervous about losing my game. Anyone ever have some problems with this?



I have had to do a restore on my iPhone before due to another game that connects via Facebook.  My recommendation is that you do a complete back up of your iPhone before you start activating the new phone.  I have always done my activation via iTunes when connected to my computer.  Other people may do it differently with the same results.  I personally don't store my backup with iCloud, but on my actual computer.  So when I restore, I restore everything.  I haven't had any issues when connecting back to the game.  It should find the most recent saved version.


----------



## bluekirty

New update livestream on Monday 
https://www.facebook.com/events/186...eed_story_type":"22","action_history":"null"}


----------



## Sazzafraz

bluekirty said:


> New update livestream on Monday
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1860387347623213/?acontext={"ref":"3","ref_newsfeed_story_type":"regular","feed_story_type":"22","action_history":"null"}



With the graphic it looks to confirm more jungle book and hopefully not timed event. Seems like it will be just like the zootopia update.


----------



## lmmatooki

Sazzafraz said:


> Don't forget Frankenweenie.  They could even add the headless horseman and Ichabod Crane. It would be fun if they add characters from the haunted mansion (hitch hiking ghost, Opera Singer (Fat lady), Madam Leota(Edited)...i know a bit hard to interact with just a head)  Far fetched but would be fun to see.


True, I was just naming the most popular


----------



## lmmatooki

bluekirty said:


> New update livestream on Monday
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1860387347623213/?acontext={"ref":"3","ref_newsfeed_story_type":"regular","feed_story_type":"22","action_history":"null"}


Gotta say, I get so nervous when I see "livestream" from them


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Aces86 said:


> Going to possibly be getting a new iPhone soon. Am connected thru Facebook for my game but am still really nervous about losing my game. Anyone ever have some problems with this?



Usually, any game that I have connected through Facebook or the game center keeps all of my data, levels, points, whatever they may be intact. I got a new phone last year and I still had all of my accounts when I re downloaded the apps on my new iPhone.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Gotta say, I get so nervous when I see "livestream" from them



I kind of feel the same way, and then I have to remind myself that it's just a game.  I'm much happier thinking about it being a continuation of the main storyline and not something I have to race to finish on time.  I enjoy the content more when I can play at my own speed.  :


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Does Big Thunder Mountain look more revealed to you? 
I can see orange on the cars


----------



## evilqueenmindy

mmmears said:


> I kind of feel the same way, and then I have to remind myself that it's just a game.  I'm much happier thinking about it being a continuation of the main storyline and not something I have to race to finish on time.  I enjoy the content more when I can play at my own speed.  :


Blurg, yes.  I saw livestream and immediately went into "noooooo I'm just not ready" mode.  I'd much prefer a main storyline update.  (I still need like 3 ear hats and 4 or 5 perches for Bagheera that I believe I started collecting somewhere close to the dawn of time)


----------



## lmmatooki

evilqueenmindy said:


> Blurg, yes.  I saw livestream and immediately went into "noooooo I'm just not ready" mode.  I'd much prefer a main storyline update.  (I still need like 3 ear hats and 4 or 5 perches for Bagheera that I believe I started collecting somewhere close to the dawn of time)


I haven't even received the notification to welcome him yet, so that will take me awhile still


----------



## Cj333

At what point do I have to be at to defeat Mother Gothel?


----------



## chocolatte89

Cj333 said:


> At what point do I have to be at to defeat Mother Gothel?



Mother Gothel is defeated and welcomed at the end of Act 3, so I would check your progress here and see how far you have to go:

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Gotta say, I get so nervous when I see "livestream" from them


Live streams are absolutely pointless. Just release the new version.  None of us are five. We will figure it out.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Live streams are absolutely pointless. Just release the new version.  None of us are five. We will figure it out.



Could not agree more about this.  I don't get the point of it all.  

In other news, I carefully waited to start this new challenge (and finally didn't click on a lantern accidentally this time), so I actually might have a chance to get some of those gems.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Live streams are absolutely pointless. Just release the new version.  None of us are five. We will figure it out.


Personally, I think the updates would be more interesting if they DIDN'T reveal so much prior to.  Seems to me  the interns are milking their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Does Big Thunder Mountain look more revealed to you?
> I can see orange on the cars


On the facebook page someone asked about Big Thuder Mountain being opened and DMK responded and said make sure to tune in to our live stream and put a little face winking


----------



## Beccybooboo

Finally upgraded Jafar to level 2 now he can finally be useful and Scar can come out of hiding to be upgraded to level 8. The characters had forgotten how to find mice its been so long.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

They've also mentioned that it WILL be part of the main storyline and not a timed event.


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> Personally, I think the updates would be more interesting if they DIDN'T reveal so much prior to.  Seems to me  the interns are milking their 15 minutes of fame.


Change that to 15 minutes of 'lame'.  Stupid interns...


----------



## supernova

Literally just landed and back from my quick weekend WDW getaway.  Kinda difficult to buy into the Halloween decor when it's 90 degrees and humid as hell.


----------



## Cj333

chocolatte89 said:


> Mother Gothel is defeated and welcomed at the end of Act 3, so I would check your progress here and see how far you have to go:
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough




Yay


chocolatte89 said:


> Mother Gothel is defeated and welcomed at the end of Act 3, so I would check your progress here and see how far you have to go:
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough





Yay-it's the next thing!


----------



## Wdw1015

Did anyone else's firecracker event just end and a gold trophy one start? Didn't we have another day left? No prize was given either??

Edited: just noticed the firecracker one is still going on, just have to toggle between the two events. Strange


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Two tapper events at the same time, I feel like they did this to us before. The new trophy tapper has pirate rewards. Is that a hint that we are getting more pirate stuff in addition to the new jungle book stuff?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeySkywalker said:


> Two tapper events at the same time, I feel like they did this to us before. The new trophy tapper has pirate rewards. Is that a hint that we are getting more pirate stuff in addition to the new jungle book stuff?



yeah, I noticed that - which would be nice to get some advancement there ... feel like the Pirate's characters have been limited to level 6 for a while and sort of forget where that storyline feel off

Also feels like this tapper event prizes are pretty weak.  Just some pirate displays for the normal achievements and then the leaderboards are a turkey leg stand for top 25 along with 25 happiness and then just 25 happiness for up to top 5,000 and then that is it


----------



## mmmears

Wdw1015 said:


> Did anyone else's firecracker event just end and a gold trophy one start? Didn't we have another day left? No prize was given either??
> 
> Edited: just noticed the firecracker one is still going on, just have to toggle between the two events. Strange



Oops!  Wished I read your post before I sent in an error report to the interns.  Oh, well. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I noticed that - which would be nice to get some advancement there ... feel like the Pirate's characters have been limited to level 6 for a while and sort of forget where that storyline feel off
> 
> Also feels like this tapper event prizes are pretty weak.  Just some pirate displays for the normal achievements and then the leaderboards are a turkey leg stand for top 25 along with 25 happiness and then just 25 happiness for up to top 5,000 and then that is it



I also feel the prize list is really weak.  Not really interested in trying for this one.  I already have that turkey leg thing anyway.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

With the announcement of the new Jungle Book characters and attractions coming, does anyone know when I can start welcoming Mowgli? I have been working on the Zootopia quests for what seems like two months now, and I am currently trying to level Nick up to level 8 so I can continue the quests. So far, I haven't been able to welcome Mowgli yet.


----------



## supernova

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With the announcement of the new Jungle Book characters and attractions coming, does anyone know when I can start welcoming Mowgli? I have been working on the Zootopia quests for what seems like two months now, and I am currently trying to level Nick up to level 8 so I can continue the quests. So far, I haven't been able to welcome Mowgli yet.


Somehow I have played this game all the way through without ever having to refer to the site, but someone above posted a link to a full game walkthrough.
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough
Sounds like you need to welcome Bullseye first, maybe?  Have you already unlocked Christmas?  It had been a minute since I welcomed Mowgli so I can't say exactly what the trigger was.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

supernova said:


> Somehow I have played this game all the way through without ever having to refer to the site, but someone above posted a link to a full game walkthrough.
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough
> Sounds like you need to welcome Bullseye first, maybe?  Have you already unlocked Christmas?  It had been a minute since I welcomed Mowgli so I can't say exactly what the trigger was.



I have had Bullseye for a while now. What do you mean by unlocking Christmas? I have all of the characters that don't require gems except for the Incredibles and Nightmare Before Christmas characters. I have like 2 Incredibles and 2 Nightmare Before Christmas characters.


----------



## McCoy

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have had Bullseye for a while now. What do you mean by unlocking Christmas? I have all of the characters that don't require gems except for the Incredibles and Nightmare Before Christmas characters. I have like 2 Incredibles and 2 Nightmare Before Christmas characters.


The link he posted provides a full listing of all the tasks needed to proceed through the storyline. Take a look at that to see if it helps answer which tasks you still need to do to get to the Welcome Mowgli task.


----------



## Barney Stinson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With the announcement of the new Jungle Book characters and attractions coming, does anyone know when I can start welcoming Mowgli? I have been working on the Zootopia quests for what seems like two months now, and I am currently trying to level Nick up to level 8 so I can continue the quests. So far, I haven't been able to welcome Mowgli yet.


 
You need to level up Nick to level 8 and do the corresponding quest (the last one).

Also, how long did it take to you guys to welcome mowgli?


----------



## lmmatooki

Anyone else no longer getting wishes in their kingdom?


----------



## Aces86

Can anyone post an overview of the livestream? Working and can't watch it. Plus I just want the basic gist without sitting thru it lol


----------



## MickeySkywalker

DMK said the update will start rolling out Wednesday!


----------



## lmmatooki

Aces86 said:


> Can anyone post an overview of the livestream? Working and can't watch it. Plus I just want the basic gist without sitting thru it lol


New Jungle Book Characters: Baloo, King Louie, and Shere Khan...they will be maxed out at level 10 now along with the JB characters we have now.
3 new attractions: Kaa's Jungle Gym, Jungle River Drift, and Baloo's oasis
Jungle Book parade
Big Thunder Mountain will be opened
More land will be opened
Boss battle "may" happen- their words. So it probably will happen.
Can see in chests how rare items are and are now ranked by color and stars
For the token tracker that pops up on the right side, it will only pop out when you have the total amount and if they are ready to welcome/level up, it will say "ready" for the character. So if you have 2/3 of the required items, it will not show up but it will for 3/3. And then when you have all the items for a character it will say "ready" like before.
And then they said to post comments below the livestream to tell them what you would like to see in the next updates.


----------



## Barney Stinson

Aces86 said:


> Can anyone post an overview of the livestream? Working and can't watch it. Plus I just want the basic gist without sitting thru it lol



https://jaysenheadleywrites.com/2017/09/18/livestream-recap-and-welcome-back-disney-magic-kingdoms/


----------



## MickeySkywalker

3 characters Baloo, Shere Khan and King Louie
3 attractions
couple decorations
1 new area of land in Frontier Land
Big Thunder Mountain
Parade Float


----------



## Catnita

Did anyone catch when the new content will be available?

Edit: Wednesday! I have yet to welcome Bagheera but I'm excited for a non event!


----------



## Sazzafraz

Seems like it would be good to add something that relates to Frontierland versus everything that's related to Adventureland.


----------



## supernova

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have had Bullseye for a while now. What do you mean by unlocking Christmas? I have all of the characters that don't require gems except for the Incredibles and Nightmare Before Christmas characters. I have like 2 Incredibles and 2 Nightmare Before Christmas characters.


Not Christmas.  Sorry.  I was on my phone and typed Frontierland.  somehow that autocorrected to Christmas.


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> Seems like it would be good to add something that relates to Frontierland versus everything that's related to Adventureland.


You think?  Aladdin, Jungle Book, Lion King... all perfect fits for Frontierland.  Perhaps Gameloft should put together a field trip for their interns to visit a Disney park before they unleash them on a game about Disney parks.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Wdw1015 said:


> Did anyone else's firecracker event just end and a gold trophy one start? Didn't we have another day left? No prize was given either??
> 
> Edited: just noticed the firecracker one is still going on, just have to toggle between the two events. Strange



Woke up to this. Strange.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Literally just landed and back from my quick weekend WDW getaway.  Kinda difficult to buy into the Halloween decor when it's 90 degrees and humid as hell.



Hope you had a nice weekend. I wish we could escape the Australian cold to be at Disneyworld for Orlando humidity.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Barney Stinson said:


> You need to level up Nick to level 8 and do the corresponding quest (the last one).
> 
> Also, how long did it take to you guys to welcome mowgli?



Im still trying to get him. I started the welcome Bagheera quest during the Aladdin event using only Characters not related to the event to get his items and found his drop rate was better than Jafar. Guess I have been doing okay. I am on 12 branches 15 eathats now. After reading about how difficult receiving the drops for him were I was in no hurry to get to his quest.

Edit- just saw that the amount of ears to welcome Bagheera has been reduced from 20 to 18. Changes to tasks and who can get his drops might make him easier to get too.


----------



## hopemax

MickeySkywalker said:


> Two tapper events at the same time, I feel like they did this to us before. The new trophy tapper has pirate rewards. Is that a hint that we are getting more pirate stuff in addition to the new jungle book stuff?



I think it's a sign that tomorrow is International Talk Like A Pirate Day.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I think it's a sign that tomorrow is International Talk Like A Pirate Day.


Free donuts!


----------



## TAS257

lmmatooki said:


> New Jungle Book Characters: Baloo, King Louie, and Shere Khan...they will be maxed out at level 10 now along with the JB characters we have now.
> 3 new attractions: Kaa's Jungle Gym, Jungle River Drift, and Baloo's oasis
> Jungle Book parade
> Big Thunder Mountain will be opened
> More land will be opened
> Boss battle "may" happen- their words. So it probably will happen.
> Can see in chests how rare items are and are now ranked by color and stars
> For the token tracker that pops up on the right side, it will only pop out when you have the total amount and if they are ready to welcome/level up, it will say "ready" for the character. So if you have 2/3 of the required items, it will not show up but it will for 3/3. And then when you have all the items for a character it will say "ready" like before.
> And then they said to post comments below the livestream to tell them what you would like to see in the next updates.


I don't have Facebook, but I would really like to suggest that for quests involving a costume that instead of having to enter the store and manually change the characters costume, that it changes automatically upon pressing the quest, and then when the quest is done it will change back to the users default selected costume.

Other games use this feature, and I would really like to see this implemented. We would then also be able to see potential rewards for costumed quests in our list, rather then them just sitting darkened at the bottom of the characters quest options.

Is there any other way I could suggest this to Gameloft, outside of Facebook of course .


----------



## Beccybooboo

I don't have facebook either. Is there a suggestions section in the help section perhaps.
Btw great suggestion this would be a welcome feature.


----------



## Beccybooboo

How are we supposed to know where we stand on the leaderboard for firecrackers when the current leaderboard is showing gold trophies


----------



## Barney Stinson

Also, it would be great if the characters could participate to the parade with the floats.


----------



## supernova

TAS257 said:


> Other games use this feature, and I would really like to see this implemented. We would then also be able to see potential rewards for costumed quests in our list, rather then them just sitting darkened at the bottom of the characters quest options.


Tapping on character tokens shows you which characters collect what, along with which version of the character, no?


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> How are we supposed to know where we stand on the leaderboard for firecrackers when the current leaderboard is showing gold trophies


On the right side is the fire cracker countdown.  Click on it and the leaderboard tally box changes.


----------



## supernova

Barney Stinson said:


> Also, it would be great if the characters could participate to the parade with the floats.


For what purpose?  I'm confused.


----------



## lmmatooki

TAS257 said:


> I don't have Facebook, but I would really like to suggest that for quests involving a costume that instead of having to enter the store and manually change the characters costume, that it changes automatically upon pressing the quest, and then when the quest is done it will change back to the users default selected costume.
> 
> Other games use this feature, and I would really like to see this implemented. We would then also be able to see potential rewards for costumed quests in our list, rather then them just sitting darkened at the bottom of the characters quest options.
> 
> Is there any other way I could suggest this to Gameloft, outside of Facebook of course .





Beccybooboo said:


> I don't have facebook either. Is there a suggestions section in the help section perhaps.
> Btw great suggestion this would be a welcome feature.



I do not know of any other ways to make suggestions other than their other social media outlets. Maybe there is something on the website but I don't know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TAS257 said:


> I don't have Facebook, but I would really like to suggest that for quests involving a costume that instead of having to enter the store and manually change the characters costume, that it changes automatically upon pressing the quest, and then when the quest is done it will change back to the users default selected costume.
> 
> Other games use this feature, and I would really like to see this implemented. We would then also be able to see potential rewards for costumed quests in our list, rather then them just sitting darkened at the bottom of the characters quest options.
> 
> Is there any other way I could suggest this to Gameloft, outside of Facebook of course .



I agree - something to make it more obvious that you need to use a specific constime - even when for tokens or something - would be useful


----------



## lmmatooki

https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...610461174789&mf_story_key=-243071689682450508

Patch notes for further info


----------



## chocolatte89

Can anyone tell me if they ever offer costumes in legendary chests? I wasn't able to get Minnie's lunar costume, but the completionist in me wants the costume, even if I know it will probably never be used for anything. I also have over 1000 gems just asking to be spent, which I will spend on a legendary chest to hopefully get that lunar minnie costume.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> On the right side is the fire cracker countdown.  Click on it and the leaderboard tally box changes.



Thanks obviously today I am blind


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> I do not know of any other ways to make suggestions other than their other social media outlets. Maybe there is something on the website but I don't know.



I checked for you. 

You can go to the customer care section where you would usually put in a ticket. Once your in and you click my problem is not listed and it forwards you to the ticket section, in the selection drop down for issues it has a questions/suggestions/feedback option. You can do it there.


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> I checked for you.
> 
> You can go to the customer care section where you would usually put in a ticket. Once your in and you click my problem is not listed and it forwards you to the ticket section, in the selection drop down for issues it has a questions/suggestions/feedback option. You can do it there.


Thank you for checking that!


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Thank you for checking that!



No problem I was sure I saw it somewhere. Good for those of us without the usual social media options.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Anyone else feel like they have a gambling addiction when purchasing legendary chests. I tried for Mushu and got the Lantern Attraction so I thought one more its only 60 gems and I hit the jackpot with the first one maybe I will get him with the next one. Then I got the stone dragon statue but I didnt learn I had to try again and got the festival lantern...guess I should have stuck with one but I couldnt help it. One turned into 3.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I should have just purchased Mushu during the Mulan event when I pondered about buying him. Live and learn.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Beccybooboo said:


> Anyone else feel like they have a gambling addiction when purchasing legendary chests. I tried for Mushu and got the Lantern Attraction so I thought one more its only 60 gems and I hit the jackpot with the first one maybe I will get him with the next one. Then I got the stone dragon statue but I didnt learn I had to try again and got the festival lantern...guess I should have stuck with one but I couldnt help it. One turned into 3.


You were Chasing the Dragon.


----------



## Onceler

chocolatte89 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they ever offer costumes in legendary chests? I wasn't able to get Minnie's lunar costume, but the completionist in me wants the costume, even if I know it will probably never be used for anything. I also have over 1000 gems just asking to be spent, which I will spend on a legendary chest to hopefully get that lunar minnie costume.



I received Minnie's lunar costume in a legendary chest when they last offered the Mulan chests. I assume that they are still offering it. You can check out the possible chest contents to make sure that it is still available for you.

Her lunar outfit was useful during one of the events (Beauty and the Beast?) when it allowed Minnie to collect a specific token.


----------



## chocolatte89

Onceler said:


> I received Minnie's lunar costume in a legendary chest when they last offered the Mulan chests. I assume that they are still offering it. You can check out the possible chest contents to make sure that it is still available for you.
> 
> Her lunar outfit was useful during one of the events (Beauty and the Beast?) when it allowed Minnie to collect a specific token.



It's good to know they do offer it in legendary chests. For some reason, it's not offered in this batch, so I'll have to wait until the next time Mulan is in a legendary chest. Thanks!


----------



## rr333

chocolatte89 said:


> It's good to know they do offer it in legendary chests. For some reason, it's not offered in this batch, so I'll have to wait until the next time Mulan is in a legendary chest. Thanks!



I just got her Lunar outfit in a legendary chest!


----------



## Osum

I got Mickey's lunar costume in a legendary chest two days ago. They're in there somewhere!


----------



## KPach525

I stumbled on an interesting behavior recently that you all may or may not be interested in. For the firecracker mini event I decided to store all my buildings so the little $hit$ couldn't hide from me, but left out the concessions and decorations so I didn't accidentally sell them to Merlin (and a couple buildings needed for tokens). 

Well interestingly the characters all seemed to hover very closely to those few items left out (and yes even the firecrackers). Maybe those decorations aren't so useless afterall? If you want characters to hang out in certain areas maybe? Who knows. It my just be a coding thing, but still interesting.


----------



## Pheran

I'm getting tired of having to restart my game to stop it from giving me tokens I'm already full on, like Toy Story balls and Prickly Pears.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I had been looking forward to the Aladdin event ending so I could get back to my main storyline, but it hasn't been as exciting as I expected...  Just before the event ended I welcomed Rapunzel.  Since the event ended it seems like I've been in a constant state of welcoming new characters!  So far I've welcomed both Flora and Zurg, and am working on tokens for Donald and now Chip.  About a day into Donald and I only have 1 hat so far.  It doesn't help that Minnie isn't at a high enough level to help (she was put on pause during the event as I needed her for the event).  I really want a platinum chest to appear and contain the Mad Tea Party.  I really don't want to pay precious gems for something I can get for free out of a chest (if one would just appear!!).


----------



## mikegood2

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I had been looking forward to the Aladdin event ending so I could get back to my main storyline, but it hasn't been as exciting as I expected...  Just before the event ended I welcomed Rapunzel.  Since the event ended it seems like I've been in a constant state of welcoming new characters!  So far I've welcomed both Flora and Zurg, and am working on tokens for Donald and now Chip.  About a day into Donald and I only have 1 hat so far.  It doesn't help that Minnie isn't at a high enough level to help (she was put on pause during the event as I needed her for the event).  I really want a platinum chest to appear and contain the Mad Tea Party.  I really don't want to pay precious gems for something I can get for free out of a chest (if one would just appear!!).



Hate to break it to you, but Donald is one of the toughest characters to welcome in the game. It's been such a long time since I welcomed mine, I can’t remember how long it took me, but I think it was a little over 3 weeks. The only other character I remember being worse was Bagheera, which took me a little over a month. Luckily getting him to level two was easier, but I’m kinda dreading having to level him more when the JB update comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Wonderlands

I'm excited for the new update, but also welcoming Bagheera is like my own personal hell.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Woke up in the middle of the night and the update was available! Mowgli and Bagheera each have a task. 8 hour and 2 hour. Then Mowgli has to get to level 3 and then you can build Jungle River Drift. Parade float is 50 gems and King Louie is 500 gems. Waiting to see if there is a bundle but nothing yet


----------



## pyork24

MickeySkywalker said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night and the update was available! Mowgli and Bagheera each have a task. 8 hour and 2 hour. Then Mowgli has to get to level 3 and then you can build Jungle River Drift. Parade float is 50 gems and King Louie is 500 gems. Waiting to see if there is a bundle but nothing yet



Same here.  Not running the parade until we find out of there's a bundle with the float and Louie.  They've never done a character and float together, but who knows?

They did do a character and attraction.  I purchased Flash in the character only offer and won't make that mistake again.  Had to open so many chests to get the Race Track.


----------



## bluekirty

MickeySkywalker said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night and the update was available! Mowgli and Bagheera each have a task. 8 hour and 2 hour. Then Mowgli has to get to level 3 and then you can build Jungle River Drift. Parade float is 50 gems and King Louie is 500 gems. Waiting to see if there is a bundle but nothing yet


Yeah, just saw 500 gems for King Louie. Forget that!  I have the gems for that, but saving them for the next event


----------



## Ramona Wright

LoriR said:


> Welcome All!
> 
> This is a place to ask and provide tips and tricks to progress in the new Disney Magic Kingdoms online game.
> 
> Ask and advise away!!!


----------



## Ramona Wright

Thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## empresslilly

pyork24 said:


> Same here.  Not running the parade until we find out of there's a bundle with the float and Louie.  They've never done a character and float together, but who knows?
> 
> They did do a character and attraction.  I purchased Flash in the character only offer and won't make that mistake again.  Had to open so many chests to get the Race Track.


Same.  Except I STILL haven't gotten the racetrack.    From now on, I wait.


----------



## Quellman

I hadn't welcomed Mowgli yet, and now I need more items to welcome him.  I didn't notice if the tokens are no longer listed as EPIC now.  No real change to the game for me otherwise.  I'll keep working on upgrading those who aren't at level 10 and try once in a while for a zootopia racetrack.  But 500 Gems for Louie.  I'll pass on him.


----------



## Wdw1015

No way am I spending 500 gems on King Louie, that’s ridiculous.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

King Louie + 100 gems $14.99. Not what I was hoping for but better than 500 gems


----------



## mikegood2

Agree that 500 gems seems awfully high, *until I saw* the King Louie Pack Bundle offer and they want $14.99 for it!


----------



## karmstr112

pyork24 said:


> Same here.  Not running the parade until we find out of there's a bundle with the float and Louie.  They've never done a character and float together, but who knows?
> 
> They did do a character and attraction.  I purchased Flash in the character only offer and won't make that mistake again.  Had to open so many chests to get the Race Track.



FINALLY finished the Zootopia a couple weeks ago without the Race Track. Yesterday a platinum chest appeared in my park, today it birthed the now useless racetrack.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hmm, didn't tell me of an updated, but if I look for it in my list of apps in the appstore it does list an update so I am forcing the update now

wow, 500 gems for a character or $14.99 9with 100 gems) is a lot.  I assume that is the only way to get him though - to buy him (with $ or gems) vs earning him


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karmstr112 said:


> FINALLY finished the Zootopia a couple weeks ago without the Race Track. Yesterday a platinum chest appeared in my park, today it birthed the now useless racetrack.



during that sale on chests I spent way too many gems on platinum chests to get the race track - and I still never got it.  Oh well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeySkywalker said:


> King Louie + 100 gems $14.99. Not what I was hoping for but better than 500 gems



I just did my update and it has the pack as King Louie and 100 gems for $9.99 .... makes it seem like a bargain!


----------



## chocolatte89

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just did my update and it has the pack as King Louie and 100 gems for $9.99 .... makes it seem like a bargain!



I got the same $9.99 offer! I was just about to drop 500 gems on King Louie until the offer showed up, and it was too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## mmmears

I think they are testing the waters in terms of how much they can get people to pay.  I hope they realize they are asking way too much.


----------



## mikegood2

MickeySkywalker said:


> King Louie + 100 gems $14.99. Not what I was hoping for but better than 500 gems





mikegood2 said:


> Agree that 500 gems seems awfully high, *until I saw* the King Louie Pack Bundle offer and they want $14.99 for it!



Interesting, I just re-checked mine and it's now $9.99

*Do we know if any of the other characters or building will cost gems? *


----------



## disneyjr77

no update yet on google play


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I think they are testing the waters in terms of how much they can get people to pay.  I hope they realize they are asking way too much.


Of course they are.  My update only came through a few minutes ago so I haven't had a chance to go into the game yet.  But I'm sitting on over 700 gems at this point.  Gems are worthless.  My ten dollars?  That's worth about ten dollars.  Hmmm... decisions, decisions...


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Interesting, I just re-checked mine and it's now $9.99
> 
> *Do we know if any of the other characters or building will cost gems? *



There is only one (historically) Gem character in each little viewing window.  Mowgli and Bagheera are not, so it would be safe to assume that the other non-louie characters are not gem only premiums.


----------



## supernova

disneyjr77 said:


> no update yet on google play


Check again.  Mine just became available.


----------



## supernova

And while we're at it, why aren't there any "magic" characters instead of "gem" characters?  At this point, I have enough magic to welcome all four buzzards, the entire elephant herd, and most of the animators who worked on the film.


----------



## xthebowdenx

The JB float costs a lot to run. It’s going to be rough on those just starting out. Not so much for those of us with millions of unusable magic.


----------



## McCoy

Maximus - 575 gems
Wall-E - 475 gems
Jack Sparrow - 450 gems

500 gems is more than any of us would prefer, but not completely out of line with the way the game has been for a long time.  I am actually surprised it's not more than Maximus.


----------



## Catnita

Just updated and noticed something minor...the trophy collecting mini event changed to a gold coin event! Same time frame though.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Agree that 500 gems seems awfully high, *until I saw* the King Louie Pack Bundle offer and they want $14.99 for it!





chocolatte89 said:


> I got the same $9.99 offer! I was just about to drop 500 gems on King Louie until the offer showed up, and it was too good of a deal to pass up.


Apparently not enough suckers bit at the $15 price point?


----------



## Catnita

Also, I'm currently sitting on close to 600 gems. Debating on buying king Louie or waiting until the attractions go on sale again and grabbing the 5 or so I have left to get...do characters or attractions help more in events and such?


----------



## disneyjr77

supernova said:


> Check again.  Mine just became available.



Yes!  It's there


----------



## bluekirty

McCoy said:


> Maximus - 575 gems
> Wall-E - 475 gems
> Jack Sparrow - 450 gems
> 
> 500 gems is more than any of us would prefer, but not completely out of line with the way the game has been for a long time.  I am actually surprised it's not more than Maximus.


Thanks for the perspective.  It's been so long since I've bought a main storyline gem character that I forgot how much they cost.  You're right - that's basically in keeping with their price.  I guess I will fork over the gems - I've forked over too much money to use even the $9.99 deal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> And while we're at it, why aren't there any "magic" characters instead of "gem" characters?  At this point, I have enough magic to welcome all four buzzards, the entire elephant herd, and most of the animators who worked on the film.



I also wish you could covert magic to gems instead of just gems to magic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Catnita said:


> Also, I'm currently sitting on close to 600 gems. Debating on buying king Louie or waiting until the attractions go on sale again and grabbing the 5 or so I have left to get...do characters or attractions help more in events and such?



I think Characters overall help more ... though comparing 1 character to 5 buildings is tougher


----------



## Aces86

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I had been looking forward to the Aladdin event ending so I could get back to my main storyline, but it hasn't been as exciting as I expected...  Just before the event ended I welcomed Rapunzel.  Since the event ended it seems like I've been in a constant state of welcoming new characters!  So far I've welcomed both Flora and Zurg, and am working on tokens for Donald and now Chip.  About a day into Donald and I only have 1 hat so far.  It doesn't help that Minnie isn't at a high enough level to help (she was put on pause during the event as I needed her for the event).  I really want a platinum chest to appear and contain the Mad Tea Party.  I really don't want to pay precious gems for something I can get for free out of a chest (if one would just appear!!).



Waiting on one more lantern to welcome rapunzel


----------



## hopemax

So I hadn't gotten Bagheera to level 2 yet. With this update it no longer requires 10 branches, 10 hats to do so. Now it's just a normal amount. Of course I didn't notice this until after I sent him on his new 2 hour task...


----------



## bluekirty

Bagheera seems much easier to get now.  I'm trying to level him up to level 2 and now he only needs one ear hat and one perch.  I believe it was 10 of each before.


----------



## bluekirty

bluekirty said:


> Bagheera seems much easier to get now.  I'm trying to level him up to level 2 and now he only needs one ear hat and one perch.  I believe it was 10 of each before.


And of course I didn't see that hopemax had just posted the same thing 15 minutes ago.  Note to self - next time, refresh the page before posting....


----------



## Catnita

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Characters overall help more ... though comparing 1 character to 5 buildings is tougher


It really is. Louie does help with the jungle book tokens so I may opt for him. But I dont know how the rides will come in to play later in the game. It's a gamble really.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Of course they are.  My update only came through a few minutes ago so I haven't had a chance to go into the game yet.  But I'm sitting on over 700 gems at this point.  Gems are worthless.  My ten dollars?  That's worth about ten dollars.  Hmmm... decisions, decisions...



I feel the same way.  I bought with gems I've earned in the game.  At this point, I could just buy all the characters I don't have, but I don't see the point in that (there's no challenge in just paying to everything - I'm trying to earn it the hard way I guess).  So T-Rex, Boo, Wall-E and Jack will just have to wait.  



supernova said:


> And while we're at it, why aren't there any "magic" characters instead of "gem" characters?  At this point, I have enough magic to welcome all four buzzards, the entire elephant herd, and most of the animators who worked on the film.



YES!!!  We could easily buy all the interns, too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Catnita said:


> It really is. Louie does help with the jungle book tokens so I may opt for him. But I dont know how the rides will come in to play later in the game. It's a gamble really.



yup - and some characters seem to help a lot more with future events than other, always hard to know.  And some building help with the "coin" mini events, etc.


----------



## SunDial

disneyjr77 said:


> no update yet on google play



I got my update on Google Play at 7:30 this morning.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Look who I found sneaking around


----------



## bookgirl

Wonderlands said:


> I'm excited for the new update, but also welcoming Bagheera is like my own personal hell.



Mine too.  I finally just bit the bullet and used gems to get that last token and welcome him immediately.  (At lease the completion bonus made the gems less of a dent).  I just wanted him welcomed before the new updates.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Apparently not enough suckers bit at the $15 price point?


Call me a book nerd, but I'm especially irritated at the cost considering that Louis is not a even character in the original book.  To me, they should have left him out of DMK.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

chocolatte89 said:


> I got the same $9.99 offer! I was just about to drop 500 gems on King Louie until the offer showed up, and it was too good of a deal to pass up.


I just had a pop up on my game that said there was a pricing error and I should not have been charged $14.99. They apologized and gave me 150 gems. Don't feel so bad now!


----------



## supernova

Catnita said:


> Just updated and noticed something minor...the trophy collecting mini event changed to a gold coin event! Same time frame though.


They're interns.  Not rocket scientists.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

DoreyAdore said:


> Call me a book nerd, but I'm especially irritated at the cost considering that Louis is not a even character in the original book.  To me, they should have left him out of DMK.



I'll give you that, but this is based off of the movies, so there's no reason why he shouldn't be included.


----------



## Aces86

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> I'll give you that, but this is based off of the movies, so there's no reason why he shouldn't be included.



Right alot of the Disney movies come from morbid/dark stories... can't base them off the books lol


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Well, the lifelong quest of welcoming Bagheera got ANOTHER setback today.  I had ONE earhat left to get.  ONE.
I open the game after the update, and they've changed the requirements, only 18 ear hats now instead of 20. . .fine, amazing, fantastic even. . .oh but they raised the number of prickly pears.  I have to get like 8 more now.  I know it's stupid, and I'll have the pears quick enough, but gah!  To be so close!  I'm pretty annoyed.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Aces86 said:


> Waiting on one more lantern to welcome rapunzel


Remember my mentioning endless character welcomes.... Well, I've now been asked to welcome Fauna as well!  So I'm currently working on collecting items for Fauna, Donald, and Chip!  And of course Fauna shot to the top of the task list, so now I have to change directions and get everyone focusing on her.  At least I finally have everything to start leveling Minnie up to lvl 8 overnight tonight so she can help with Donald items tomorrow.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Was waiting to update because I was aware of the changes so my characters could finish their collecting for Bagheera, then game crashes.. when I reloaded update happens automatically. Now all my kids waiting for Rapunzel who have been waiting for weeks have to wait longer she is currently busy for the next 12hrs collecting nothing!!


----------



## FoSho7787

Beccybooboo said:


> Was waiting to update because I was aware of the changes so my characters could finish their collecting for Bagheera, then game crashes.. when I reloaded update happens automatically. Now all my kids waiting for Rapunzel who have been waiting for weeks have to wait longer she is currently busy for the next 12hrs collecting nothing!!


I just finally collected Pete this morning from his 24 hour quest..... a bit annoying


----------



## lmmatooki

Finally got the go ahead to start welcoming Bagheera, I'll catch up to you guys eventually lol. If my drop rates are anything like Mowgli, then this will probably take much longer than it took you guys to get him.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Finally got the go ahead to start welcoming Bagheera, I'll catch up to you guys eventually lol. If my drop rates are anything like Mowgli, then this will probably take much longer than it took you guys to get him.


It's actually getting better with this new update.  Just brought both characters to level 3 fairly easily.


----------



## jamieonthefly

This may have been mentioned, but does anyone else think they are gearing up to offer something "big" in Merlin's shop? (Along the lines of Toy Alien...)  I've been getting a lot more chests lately, and the last two mini events have offered items that a lot of us already have, which are - coincidentally - worth a lot in the cauldron. I hope this doesn't become a regular thing. Extra items or not, it takes forever to save up those elixirs!


----------



## lmmatooki

jamieonthefly said:


> This may have been mentioned, but does anyone else think they are gearing up to offer something "big" in Merlin's shop? (Along the lines of Toy Alien...)  I've been getting a lot more chests lately, and the last two mini events have offered items that a lot of us already have, which are - coincidentally - worth a lot in the cauldron. I hope this doesn't become a regular thing. Extra items or not, it takes forever to save up those elixirs!


Not completely sure about the chest thing but they tend to give out more during an update (at least for me). My items in the chests haven't changed, still completely random. I get yah on saving the elixirs, I was trying to save up for the last extra attraction and then they dropped the alien, so I worked for him instead. I now only need about 100 more elixirs to get alien's last item, thank goodness!! I really hope getting items for characters with elixirs doesn't happen again but it probably will because it seems to be the interns' way of saving some time for themselves.


----------



## McCoy

My production from chests has been horrible since the update.  Pretty much nothing but magic; not even any benches I can trade in.


----------



## stephtron312

I have one more ear hat left to FINALLY welcome Mowgli (and I'm going on Day 2 of Pete and Flynn/Rapunzel quests to try and get this thing). Does it make sense to hold off the update until they drop it?


----------



## Beccybooboo

stephtron312 said:


> I have one more ear hat left to FINALLY welcome Mowgli (and I'm going on Day 2 of Pete and Flynn/Rapunzel quests to try and get this thing). Does it make sense to hold off the update until they drop it?



As I stated in my previous post above. I tried this and it was a complete fail. My game updated itself when it crashed. Those characters became useless(they no longer collect for that activity) for hours when they now have other drops available. The extra items needed for Bagheera were easily collected yesterday. You said you have 1 more hat to collect so I am assuming you have 19 that means you will have one extra as he only needs 18 to welcome now so you will only need 10 extra prickily pears which you can obtain in less than the usual collecting time for an ears hat. I say update so you dont end up with the same outcome as I had yesterday.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Hmmm 25 happiness when you are already in the 90's equates to not even 30 mins worth of 99% happiness. After 30 mins back down to 94. That reward was worth receiving.


----------



## msullivan1

Hi everyone! I'm Matthew, and I'm new to the forum here. I've been playing DMK for roughly a year now. I just got the quest to welcome Mowgli a few days ago, and I'm expecting to welcome him in about a week. The new update seems great!


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I'm afraid the next time I pay a compliment to someone, I am going to say "you took to that like a horse to fresh oats!!"


----------



## DoreyAdore

Beccybooboo said:


> Hmmm 25 happiness when you are already in the 90's equates to not even 30 mins worth of 99% happiness. After 30 mins back down to 94. That reward was worth receiving.


I feel the exact same way!  I wish they could/would have let us use the 25 happiness slowly, as needed.


----------



## msullivan1

stephtron312 said:


> I have one more ear hat left to FINALLY welcome Mowgli (and I'm going on Day 2 of Pete and Flynn/Rapunzel quests to try and get this thing). Does it make sense to hold off the update until they drop it?


The rarity of the hats and baskets changed from epic to rare in the new update and the quests to get them are much shorter. That being said, you would need 5 more baskets, but I've had the update for a day and already gotten 6! It's your call, but I would update the game.


----------



## PrincessS121212

msullivan1 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Matthew, and I'm new to the forum here. I've been playing DMK for roughly a year now. I just got the quest to welcome Mowgli a few days ago, and I'm expecting to welcome him in about a week. The new update seems great!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Hmmm 25 happiness when you are already in the 90's equates to not even 30 mins worth of 99% happiness. After 30 mins back down to 94. That reward was worth receiving.


I was so happy for that happiness award because ever since the event ended, I stopped getting wishes and it just got fixed yesterday. Needless to say, I was struggling with getting my happiness back up until now.


----------



## TeamTigerLilly

McCoy said:


> My production from chests has been horrible since the update.  Pretty much nothing but magic; not even any benches I can trade in.


Me too except I'm getting purple fabric again all of a sudden. I thought I'd collected it all for Mini and Daisy's Halloween costumes. I never changed them into the costumes because I was busy with the Aladdin event but I thought I'd collected enough since it stopped being an option in chests. Did the required amount change? I just don't really see the point in these costumes but I haven't played during a holiday before. Are they useful?


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> I was so happy for that happiness award because ever since the event ended, I stopped getting wishes and it just got fixed yesterday. Needless to say, I was struggling with getting my happiness back up until now.



That would have been a nice boost for you then. Its good its been fixed.


----------



## Beccybooboo

TeamTigerLilly said:


> I just don't really see the point in these costumes but I haven't played during a holiday before. Are they useful?



Minnie has been helpful collecting tokens in hers. For some reason its not just in the holiday timeframe that they can be useful, it can happen anytime. Cant remember if Daisy was helpful.


----------



## TeamTigerLilly

Thanks for your input. I guess I'll change them into costumes just to have them. I looked on the wiki page and Daisy's Halloween costume is listed as needing 10 purple fabrics. Now she needs 12. This might be a sign her costume will be useful in the future? I guess Halloween is coming early to my park. I will be changing them in to costumes today!


Beccybooboo said:


> Minnie has been helpful collecting tokens in hers. For some reason its not just in the holiday timeframe that they can be useful, it can happen anytime. Cant remember if Daisy was helpful.


----------



## Aces86

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Remember my mentioning endless character welcomes.... Well, I've now been asked to welcome Fauna as well!  So I'm currently working on collecting items for Fauna, Donald, and Chip!  And of course Fauna shot to the top of the task list, so now I have to change directions and get everyone focusing on her.  At least I finally have everything to start leveling Minnie up to lvl 8 overnight tonight so she can help with Donald items tomorrow.



JUst started collecting for Flora. geez 20 of everything! Lol


----------



## meltopia_

I sent in a ticket already but thought I'd mention it here. I bought the bundle of 6 incredibles legendary chests. One of the chests gave me 'the incredibles' building which was an option listed before i purchased. When I went to place it in my kingdom, it didn't show up on any buildings tab. When I checked the possible rewards again, it was no longer listed. I feel so cheated out of my chest


----------



## Osum

I also got the Incredibles building in a chest, but didn't show it in my inventory. I'd only bought one chest with the 60 gems, so I just switched devices and backed up to before I'd bought the chest, rather than submitting a ticket.


----------



## Valehikari

SO WHAT Do you guys think about a SKIP REWARDS? Is it a new way to suck gems? I am welcoming Baloo today and Jungle Book attractions are very expensive I think for the ones who are not playing for very long... 

Actually loved King Louis animations however.


----------



## wnwardii

I just saw the SKIP REWARDS as well and was wondering what it meant.  I agree it sounds like a way to just suck gems.  Previously you could pay to complete the task with gems, so that doesn't seem new.  But based on the wording "SKIP REWARDS" it seems that if you pay the gems for this you lose the item(s) you would get for that task.  Total waste of gems in my opinion.


----------



## supernova

Valehikari said:


> SO WHAT Do you guys think about a SKIP REWARDS? Is it a new way to suck gems? I am welcoming Baloo today and Jungle Book attractions are very expensive I think for the ones who are not playing for very long...
> 
> Actually loved King Louis animations however.


Very weird.  As I'm reading this post, I just clicked Mowgli's check to complete his 2-hour quest, and was prompted to welcome Baloo as well!


----------



## Valehikari

wnwardii said:


> I just saw the SKIP REWARDS as well and was wondering what it meant.  I agree it sounds like a way to just suck gems.  Previously you could pay to complete the task with gems, so that doesn't seem new.  But based on the wording "SKIP REWARDS" it seems that if you pay the gems for this you lose the item(s) you would get for that task.  Total waste of gems in my opinion.


Nope I think it's like: if you skip the time and pay gems the probability to get tokens is increased by 15%!




supernova said:


> Very weird.  As I'm reading this post, I just clicked Mowgli's check to complete his 2-hour quest, and was prompted to welcome Baloo as well!



I think we are all about the same poin but actually this is very nice


----------



## Quellman

lmmatooki said:


> I was so happy for that happiness award because ever since the event ended, I stopped getting wishes and it just got fixed yesterday. Needless to say, I was struggling with getting my happiness back up until now.



I think that was the purpose of the event. Everyone who placed once got 25 happiness.  Just a differnet way instead of one of those pop ups tat say, hey we messed up have some goodies.


----------



## mikegood2

After Mowgli finishes a 2 hour mission (can’t remember the name) you get to start welcoming Baloo.

*Baloo requirements:
30 Prickly Pears*
*20 Disguise Props* - includes a 2 hour, 4 hour and 3 6 hour jobs
*20 Baloo ear hats* - *Rare* - includes a 1 hour, and 4 2 hour jobs

300,000 Magic
12 hours to welcome

If anyone wants to know who is required for the jobs, let me know and I can list them.


----------



## mmmears

wnwardii said:


> I just saw the SKIP REWARDS as well and was wondering what it meant.  I agree it sounds like a way to just suck gems.  Previously you could pay to complete the task with gems, so that doesn't seem new.  But based on the wording "SKIP REWARDS" it seems that if you pay the gems for this you lose the item(s) you would get for that task.  Total waste of gems in my opinion.



I think it's a pathetic money grab.  All this buying items, skipping steps, etc. feels like cheating to me.  Just defeats the actual purpose of playing the game for me.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> And while we're at it, why aren't there any "magic" characters instead of "gem" characters?  At this point, I have enough magic to welcome all four buzzards, the entire elephant herd, and most of the animators who worked on the film.



Exactly they need to come up with new ways for us to use our excessive magic other than the new land openings. With many of us who have been playing for so long and accumulated so much of it nothing is putting a dent in the amount we have built up. Looks as though this has been overlooked. They seem to be trying to get us to waste gems with the new skip for drops feature it makes sense to rid us of this magic when you can purchase magic for gems. Why would someone ever waste gems for magic when there is no need to. If the magic we collect was more precious to us than gems and not so readily available and we needed it then maybe we might use this option. It needs to become useful at some point.


----------



## Cj333

Beccybooboo said:


> Exactly they need to come up with new ways for us to use our excessive magic other than the new land openings. With many of us who have been playing for so long and accumulated so much of it nothing is putting a dent in the amount we have built up. Looks as though this has been overlooked. They seem to be trying to get us to waste gems with the new skip for drops feature it makes sense to rid us of this magic when you can purchase magic for gems. Why would someone ever waste gems for magic when there is no need to. If the magic we collect was more precious to us than gems and not so readily available and we needed it then maybe we might use this option. It needs to become useful at some point.


How do you get so much magic built up? I keep trying but I can't seem to get ahead with it.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Cj333 said:


> How do you get so much magic built up? I keep trying but I can't seem to get ahead with it.



It just happens when you have nothing to spend it on and send the characters out on tasks each day plus I have most of the characters and I am level 49.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> It just happens when you have nothing to spend it on and send the characters out on tasks each day plus I have most of the characters and I am level 49.


Just reached level 50 yesterday actually.  And there is literally no difference from when I was at level 1. I mean, why bother?  It's as useless as the guest count. Both have zero impact on game play.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Just reached level 50 yesterday actually.  And there is literally no difference from when I was at level 1. I mean, why bother?  It's as useless as the guest count. Both have zero problems mpact on game play.



Sounds anticlimactic. And only one gem per level up! 
Could have been each level reached gave us that amount of gems. At least there would be an incentive to level up.


----------



## Aces86

TeamTigerLilly said:


> Me too except I'm getting purple fabric again all of a sudden. I thought I'd collected it all for Mini and Daisy's Halloween costumes. I never changed them into the costumes because I was busy with the Aladdin event but I thought I'd collected enough since it stopped being an option in chests. Did the required amount change? I just don't really see the point in these costumes but I haven't played during a holiday before. Are they useful?



I've been getting purple fabric all of a sudden again too


----------



## kristimarie311

Has anyone received an offer to purchase King Louie? 500 gems is a lot and wanted to see if they would offer a bundle type deal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cj333 said:


> How do you get so much magic built up? I keep trying but I can't seem to get ahead with it.



I found during events that use event currency I would really build up my magic because you basically didn't need any during the event (other than to start parades or maybe if there was land to clear) but all the characters and upgrading them and event buildings needed event currency rather than magic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kristimarie311 said:


> Has anyone received an offer to purchase King Louie? 500 gems is a lot and wanted to see if they would offer a bundle type deal.



Yeah, was $9.99 for Louie and 100 gems


----------



## ABAPer

Has anyone else notice that not every item that drops into the lower corner “bucket” triggers all the characters’ icons to pop up?  It does for many but definitely not for all.  And I have not figured out the pattern.


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

Why am I having such a hard time trying to unlock The Jungle Book quests.... I'm not finding any information online of how to do this?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Big Thunder Mountain takes 2 days to unlock once you get the prompt to build it. I think it was 100,000


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> After Mowgli finishes a 2 hour mission (can’t remember the name) you get to start welcoming Baloo.
> 
> *Baloo requirements:
> 30 Prickly Pears*
> *20 Disguise Props* - includes a 2 hour, 4 hour and 3 6 hour jobs
> *20 Baloo ear hats* - *Rare* - includes a 1 hour, and 4 2 hour jobs
> 
> 300,000 Magic
> 12 hours to welcome.


Interesting that the are considering the ear hats to be the rare item. I have far more if those that I do the disguises.


----------



## DMMom

Has anyone gotten King Louie?  I'm trying to decide if it is worth spending the money since my gems are low after Aladdin. Normally I don't get the gem characters except during events. I see times are much shorter but are they rare or epic to make the drop rate better.


----------



## Ottahelwa

ABAPer said:


> Has anyone else notice that not every item that drops into the lower corner “bucket” triggers all the characters’ icons to pop up?  It does for many but definitely not for all.  And I have not figured out the pattern.


I think they only pop up if you have the full amount required. So if you need 10 carrot pens (I'm working on Zootopia right now...), the first 9 will not pop up, but the 10th will show up. And if it's the 10th pen and all the other items have been collected, you get the Ready message.


----------



## mikegood2

DMMom said:


> Has anyone gotten King Louie?  I'm trying to decide if it is worth spending the money since my gems are low after Aladdin. Normally I don't get the gem characters except during events. I see times are much shorter but are they rare or epic to make the drop rate better.



I think King Louie is worth it. I spend the gems, since I had them, and don't regret the decision. Sure 500 gems seems like a lot, but like others have stated, he's not the most expensive. Whether, you find $10 for KL and 100 gems is OK is up to you though.

Again, he is very useful in helping collect items for a JB characters. I already have mine up to level 6 and he has has really helped me collect items for others. He has a 1hour, 2 hour and 4 hour job that collect up to 7 different JB items.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Interesting that the are considering the ear hats to be the rare item. I have far more if those that I do the disguises.



Same here.  I have all the ear hats, but not the disguises.  It's taking quite a while to welcome him in my game.



DMMom said:


> Has anyone gotten King Louie?  I'm trying to decide if it is worth spending the money since my gems are low after Aladdin. Normally I don't get the gem characters except during events. I see times are much shorter but are they rare or epic to make the drop rate better.



I used the 500 gems to get King Louie and I have no regrets.


----------



## Beccybooboo

bluecruiser said:


> From the update notes:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the change because it reduces some of the numerous pop-in messages.



I agree I remember back in the day leveling up Mickey and friends the constant Mickey balloon pop ups and the Luxo ball for toy story were never ending. Its easier to see what drops you do get.
I also find it doesn't slow the game down as much either.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> I agree I remember back in the day leveling up Mickey and friends the constant Mickey balloon pop ups and the Luxo ball for toy story were never ending. Its easier to see what drops you do get.
> I also find it doesn't slow the game down as much either.


When all seven Aladdin characters have their one hour quests end at the same time, and they all yield lamps, seeing 49 characters pop up to cover all seven lamps for all seven characters was, in a word, asinine.  Good riddance to endless popups.


----------



## Beccybooboo

After waiting 16hrs for Scar to finish leveling up to 9. I was able to start the welcome for Bagheera.


----------



## kristimarie311

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, was $9.99 for Louie and 100 gems


Thank you! I don't think I got the offer but good to know there was one.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone.  Been off for awhile.  I see a lot of people asking about King Louie.  Personally, I don't use gems on non-event characters.  Since it's non-event...why rush it by spending gems?  I try not to spend real money, so I say...why hurry the story line along when it will come naturally?     I'd rather save save my gems until the next event when we are in a hurry to finish each task.  Happy to see so many new people to the forum.  WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just got caught up on forum messages.  I envy you on being able to  schedule a WDW weekend  trip on the spur of the moment.  I envy you right now.  And I would 'pretend to get into it looking at the Halloween decorations in the 90 degree weather,  You are a really really lucky New Yorker!!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone.  Been off for awhile.  I see a lot of people asking about King Louie.  Personally, I don't use gems on non-event characters.  Since it's non-event...why rush it by spending gems?  I try not to spend real money, so I say...why hurry the story line along when it will come naturally?     I'd rather save save my gems until the next event when we are in a hurry to finish each task.  Happy to see so many new people to the forum.  WELCOME!!!!



Welcome back


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just got caught up on forum messages.  I envy you on being able to  schedule a WDW weekend  trip on the spur of the moment.  I envy you right now.  And I would 'pretend to get into it looking at the Halloween decorations in the 90 degree weather,  You are a really really lucky New Yorker!!!!


Fastest and hottest 1.5 days of my life. Now i won't be back there until Jan 31st for five short days.  Welcome back. You were missed.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Just reached level 50 yesterday actually.  And there is literally no difference from when I was at level 1. I mean, why bother?  It's as useless as the guest count. Both have zero problems mpact on game play.


I'm at level 45 and I completely agree. It would be different if we were getting other prizes like the beginning but that isn't happening. At this point, with all the magic we have, we should just get gems as a reward lol


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I'm at level 45 and I completely agree. It would be different if we were getting other prizes like the beginning but that isn't happening. At this point, with all the magic we have, we should just get gems as a reward lol


I wonder if the Gameloft interns anticipated this early on, which is why we can buy magic with gems, but not gems with magic.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone.  Been off for awhile.  I see a lot of people asking about King Louie.  Personally, I don't use gems on non-event characters.  Since it's non-event...why rush it by spending gems?  I try not to spend real money, so I say...why hurry the story line along when it will come naturally?     I'd rather save save my gems until the next event when we are in a hurry to finish each task.  Happy to see so many new people to the forum.  WELCOME!!!!


Although don't they make a distinction between gem-only characters in the main storyline and welcoming characters early in the timed events?  Was Flash ever universally available or did we have to use gems if we wanted him?  Can't remember.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I'm at level 45 and I completely agree. It would be different if we were getting other prizes like the beginning but that isn't happening. At this point, with all the magic we have, we should just get gems as a reward lol


Thank you for quoting my post. Didn't realize how autofill had messed me up at the end. I went back to correct it by removing "problems" and adding the missing "i".


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I wonder if the Gameloft interns anticipated this early on, which is why we can buy magic with gems, but not gems with magic.


Maybe, I don't put that much into the interns haha


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Although don't they make a distinction between gem-onlu characters in the main storyline and welcoming characters early in the timed events?  Was Flash ever universally available or did we have to use gems if we wanted him?  Can't remember.


No gems for Flash, I started the game late during that event and was only able to get him and Mrs. I with the time I had left in the event. I clearly remember it was without gems because I wouldn't have been able to afford him that early on in the game if he was gems.


----------



## Janineh

lmmatooki said:


> No gems for Flash, I started the game late during that event and was only able to get him and Mrs. I with the time I had left in the event. I clearly remember it was without gems because I wouldn't have been able to afford him that early on in the game if he was gems.



Flash has always been a premium character that requires gems - released in the Zootopia update.

Dash, on the other hand, (who I think you're talking about) was a non-gem character in the Incredibles timed event


----------



## lmmatooki

Janineh said:


> Flash has always been a premium character that requires gems - released in the Zootopia update.
> 
> Dash, on the other hand, (who I think you're talking about) was a non-gem character in the Incredibles timed event


Lol yep...I meant Dash, I must be tired today haha thank you for that


----------



## supernova

Waiting to start welcoming Baloo. The other Jungle Book level ups keep getting in the way. Then I still have a few 16 and 24 hour Aladdin characters waiting too. Taking for ever.


----------



## mmmears

I got Baloo this morning, but still have lots of leveling to do with the Aladdin characters. With those being long upgrades I've been holding off until my Jungle Book characters and off and running. Mowgli is on a very long quest at the moment.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## LeCras

I'm doing pretty well at the moment.

Bagheera - 5
Mowgli - 5
Baloo - 2
King Louie - 6

Aladdin - 8 (ready to level)
Jasmine 8 (ready to level)
Abu - 9
Carpet - 8 (ready to level)
Jafar - 6
Iago - 7
Genie - 8

All other characters are maxed out. Baloo and Bagheera are on a 2 hour mission right now.


----------



## supernova

bluecruiser said:


> I see a lot of references to interns in this thread. A simple search shows over 70 references to interns vs. less than 10 references to programmers.
> 
> From the posts it seems that intern is used mostly in a derogatory manner. Does anyone know for a fact that Gameloft only uses interns for programming the game? And even then, why does it matter whom they use unless there is a large number of bugs/issues? I've played other games where there have been more bugs than what I see with DMK.


Of course they are using interns.  Very little of the game makes sense, as has been pointed out when these instances have come up, the grammar used in the tasks suggests that some of these interns all passed Prigramming 101, yet every one of  them failed Into to College Grammar.

And have you seen the online as for Gameloft's Uno and Friends?  It's like a second grader named it, and then went ahead and pointlessly added in dragons and kittens.  Interns?  Indeed.

Now stop ruining our fun.  Mom.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I got Baloo this morning, but still have lots of leveling to do with the Aladdin characters. With those being long upgrades I've been holding off until my Jungle Book characters and off and running. Mowgli is on a very long quest at the moment.


12 hours of welcoming Baloo right now, and will send King Louie on his 8 hour task overnight. Once I have Baloo in the AM, I can probably bring him immediately to 2.  Then I will go with another long Aladdin character, since no other Jungle Book character will be ready.


----------



## aussiebill10

i haven't read many of the posts since Aladdin finished so to kick start this jungle book quests I'm guessing you need to welcome mowgli?
Just need 2 more ears did the requirements go up as I'm sure I had enough of the item under the prickly pear and I had a green tick on the pears on 10 now it's 20?


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Of course they are using interns.  Very little of the game makes sense, as has been pointed out when these instances have come up, the grammar used in the tasks suggests that some of these interns all passed Prigramming 101, yet every one of  them failed Into to College Grammar.
> 
> And have you seen the online as for Gameloft's Uno and Friends?  It's like a second grader named it, and then went ahead and pointlessly added in dragons and kittens.  Interns?  Indeed.
> 
> Now stop ruining our fun.  Mom.


Hear, hear!!


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## Beccybooboo

bluecruiser said:


> I see a lot of references to interns in this thread. A simple search shows over 70 references to interns vs. less than 10 references to programmers.
> 
> From the posts it seems that intern is used mostly in a derogatory manner. Does anyone know for a fact that Gameloft only uses interns for programming the game? "*And even* *then, why* *does it matter *"
> whom they use unless there is a large number of bugs/issues? I've played other games where there have been more bugs than what I see with DMK.





supernova said:


> Of course they are using interns.  Very little of the game makes sense, as has been pointed out when these instances have come up, the grammar used in the tasks suggests that some of these interns all passed Prigramming 101, yet every one of  them failed Into to College Grammar.
> 
> And have you seen the online as for Gameloft's Uno and Friends?  It's like a second grader named it, and then went ahead and pointlessly added in dragons and kittens.  Interns?  Indeed.
> 
> Now stop ruining our fun.  Mom.





bluecruiser said:


> Sorry, I don't see any proof for your claims, all I see is *unfounded speculation*. Sadly, your attitude (and that of others) seems to match the general disrespect I see from younger people today as well as people on the Internet in general.
> 
> Now, get off of my lawn you kids!



I was taught Respect is earnt not just given whether on the internet or in real life. Each person is entitled to their own opinion, if this is found to be disrespectful or derogatory to someone else then that is there opinion also. Quoting your original post above "and even then, why does it matter" seems to be the answer to your original question about facts. It doesnt matter. 

It is someone's opinion written in each of the previous posts you mention about interns or programmers the fact that you have numbered how many refer to each one being mentioned shows the effort you took to get an answer that doesnt even matter. You are entitled to your opinion just as others are entitled to their own but I really dont understand the reasoning behind your original post when it apparently doesnt matter who Gameloft uses.

This is my opinion.


----------



## Beccybooboo

aussiebill10 said:


> i haven't read many of the posts since Aladdin finished so to kick start this jungle book quests I'm guessing you need to welcome mowgli?
> Just need 2 more ears did the requirements go up as I'm sure I had enough of the item under the prickly pear and I had a green tick on the pears on 10 now it's 20?



Yes the Prickly pears went up by 10 to 20 and the ears went down by 2 to 18. The pears are pretty easy to come by so this wont make it any harder. Goodluck getting your last 2 ears.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Off to Disneyland tomorrow. Can't wait to finally ride the Guardians of the Galaxy ride (RIP California's Tower of Terror)! And riding Big Thunder Mountain and California Screaming, and... All of it!
And yes, I plan on using up battery life and playing DMK in line. Woo ooh!

PS level 47, most everyone is at level 9 or higher. I have everything but Baloo, Thunder Mountain, the dumb Toy Story Alien, and of course the elusive Zootopia ride. The latter two, I assume, I will never get at this point!


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> I was taught Respect is earnt not just given whether on the internet or in real life. Each person is entitled to their own opinion, if this is found to be disrespectful or derogatory to someone else then that is there opinion also. Quoting your original post above "and even then, why does it matter" seems to be the answer to your original question about facts. It doesnt matter.
> 
> It is someone's opinion written in each of the previous posts you mention about interns or programmers the fact that you have numbered how many refer to each one being mentioned shows the effort you took to get an answer that doesnt even matter. You are entitled to your opinion just as others are entitled to their own but I really dont understand the reasoning behind your original post when it apparently doesnt matter who Gameloft uses.
> 
> This is my opinion.


Nicely stated


----------



## mmmears

AlohaBerry said:


> Off to Disneyland tomorrow. Can't wait to finally ride the Guardians of the Galaxy ride (RIP California's Tower of Terror)! And riding Big Thunder Mountain and California Screaming, and... All of it!
> And yes, I plan on using up battery life and playing DMK in line. Woo ooh!
> 
> PS level 47, most everyone is at level 9 or higher. I have everything but Baloo, Thunder Mountain, the dumb Toy Story Alien, and of course the elusive Zootopia ride. The latter two, I assume, I will never get at this point!



Have a great trip!  As for those two, Alien just takes time and patience.  I have him at L7 right now.  It's been really slow, though.  Zootopia ride, however, has and will probably always continue to elude me.  I assume that one will never be in my park, either.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

bluecruiser said:


> Does anyone know for a fact that Gameloft only uses interns for programming the game?



I wondered about this as well. I don't watch the video presentations, and thought maybe they introduce themselves as interns on those, or something.

It's entirely possible that English is not the primary language of whoever authors certain parts of the game. I never really thought of game developers as being Rhodes scholars anyway. It's a bit classist to assume a developer is intrinsically more intelligent than an intern. I'd venture a guess in many organizations that an intern might be smarter than their superior.

At any rate, this game brings me a lot of pleasure, and frankly I'm more concerned with their level of customer service, rather than scapegoating the developers.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Nicely stated


I'd also like to add that whether the makers of this game are (or consider themselves to be) interns or developers or astronauts I doubt very highly that they read this board. Even if they did, they probably would not care what title we use for them as long as we continue to play the game and contribute to their salaries.


----------



## lmmatooki

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I wondered about this as well. I don't watch the video presentations, and thought maybe they introduce themselves as interns on those, or something.
> 
> It's entirely possible that English is not the primary language of whoever authors certain parts of the game. I never really thought of game developers as being Rhodes scholars anyway. It's a bit classist to assume a developer is intrinsically more intelligent than an intern. I'd venture a guess in many organizations that an intern might be smarter than their superior.
> 
> At any rate, this game brings me a lot of pleasure, and frankly I'm more concerned with their level of customer service, rather than scapegoating the developers.


I also have a problem with the customer service, especially after this last event. As for the developers, they keep saying that they do not want to add more to the game until they fix the gameplay for a wide range of devices, then they give us another event, and we have more glitches and bugs that are way worse than what we have had. Now this is the only game I play, I do not have the time to invest in multiple games so I'm not sure about glitches/bugs in others games. But they keep contradicting themselves and that is what I have problem with. So why do they keep adding more to the gameplay without fixing the issues at hand? The only thing that most of us can narrow it down to is money. After screwing a lot of people over recently (which can easily be seen on all the complaints on Facebook), they are going to have to step it up because I can imagine a lot less people are going to be spending money on the game.


----------



## aussiebill10

Have everything for Mowgli also picked  up a Platinum,Gold,Silver and Bronze chests so here's hoping for Zootopia Race Track 12 hrs to go lol


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> So why do they keep adding more to the gameplay without fixing the issues at hand? The only thing that most of us can narrow it down to is money.



Exactly.  The timed events are purely a money grab.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I also have a problem with the customer service, especially after this last event. As for the developers, they keep saying that they do not want to add more to the game until they fix the gameplay for a wide range of devices, then they give us another event, and we have more glitches and bugs that are way worse than what we have had. Now this is the only game I play, I do not have the time to invest in multiple games so I'm not sure about glitches/bugs in others games. But they keep contradicting themselves and that is what I have problem with. So why do they keep adding more to the gameplay without fixing the issues at hand? The only thing that most of us can narrow it down to is money. After screwing a lot of people over recently (which can easily be seen on all the complaints on Facebook), they are going to have to step it up because I can imagine a lot less people are going to be spending money on the game.


I have no doubt that there are interns running their customer service, too.  I cannot think of another game where there have been soooo many glitches with each new release that there is no way the entire company isn't comprised of solely interns.  I mean honestly... how many times has Gameloft had to eat crow and give awards to correct their own mistakes?  Is no one testing this out before they release it?  Or, as stated, is it merely a money grab?


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> I'd also like to add that whether the makers of this game are (or consider themselves to be) interns or developers or astronauts I doubt very highly that they read this board. Even if they did, they probably would not care what title we use for them as long as we continue to play the game and contribute to their salaries.


Actually, on this point, I have to respectfully disagree.  There is no way a website exists with nearly 600 pages of comments about their game and they aren't well aware of these boards.  Actually, at other companies, that is a part of real interns' jobs... to comb social media and public forums and collect & track feedback and comments.  Not only is it free advertising for their game, but also free market research.  So do I believe there are Gameloft interns who troll these boards without leaving comments?  Absolutely.  They would be idiots not to.  But then...

I mean, why do you think I started this whole "intern" gag in the first place?  We know they're there, and now they know we know too.


----------



## Quellman

MickeySkywalker said:


> Big Thunder Mountain takes 2 days to unlock once you get the prompt to build it. I think it was 100,000



Two days? Guess they ran out of quest ideas, so why  not make it last longer?


----------



## mmmears

I'm well into the 2 day build. I think it was 500k though. Which left me with a paltry 16M magic.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm well into the 2 day build. I think it was 500k though. Which left me with a paltry 16M magic.


Geez.  Yeah, I guess you should start ignoring the main story line and focus on building up your magic again.  I mean, when you drop down to 16 million, it's not a good sign.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Geez.  Yeah, I guess you should start ignoring the main story line and focus on building up your magic again.  I mean, when you drop down to 16 million, it's not a good sign.



Exactly!  What if 16 isn't enough?


----------



## bluekirty

kristimarie311 said:


> Thank you! I don't think I got the offer but good to know there was one.


If you don't have the red banner under your gem count saying what the promotion is, you might also check the Shop button and look under Bundles.



mmmears said:


> I got Baloo this morning, but still have lots of leveling to do with the Aladdin characters. With those being long upgrades I've been holding off until my Jungle Book characters and off and running. Mowgli is on a very long quest at the moment.


I let myself get behind.  I still have Chief Bogo to level up (almost ready to go to 9), Simba (9), Nala (9), Scar (7), all the Aladdin characters and all of the Jungle Book characters to level up.  Bogo is annoying me.  A lot of his tokens require the same characters as Jungle Book.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> I let myself get behind.  I still have Chief Bogo to level up (almost ready to go to 9), Simba (9), Nala (9), Scar (7), all the Aladdin characters and all of the Jungle Book characters to level up.  Bogo is annoying me.  A lot of his tokens require the same characters as Jungle Book.


Are they still offering Bogo's tokens through Merlin's elixir shop?


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I'm well into the 2 day build. I think it was 500k though. Which left me with a paltry 16M magic.





supernova said:


> Geez.  Yeah, I guess you should start ignoring the main story line and focus on building up your magic again.  I mean, when you drop down to 16 million, it's not a good sign.



Hahaha oh my gosh, you guys make me laugh


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> Hahaha oh my gosh, you guys make me laugh


Yes they are, I see his badge in my shop


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Are they still offering Bogo's tokens through Merlin's elixir shop?


Quoted you from above but somehow it quoted myself instead...strange.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ugh, I was focused on getting the Baloo specific tokens that I wasn't paying attention to getting enough prickly pears/fruit things - so took a few cycles this morning to get enough, now welcoming Baloo but takes 12 hours so won't get him until the morning

Oh well - at least it isn't a timed event ... more just annoyed at myself

And when does opening Big Thunder become available?  After welcoming Baloo?


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> And when does opening Big Thunder become available?  After welcoming Baloo?


That isn't the immediate trigger, no.


----------



## FoSho7787

supernova said:


> Actually, on this point, I have to respectfully disagree.  There is no way a website exists with nearly 600 pages of comments about their game and they aren't well aware of these boards.  Actually, at other companies, that is a part of real interns' jobs... to comb social media and public forums and collect & track feedback and comments.  Not only is it free advertising for their game, but also free market research.  So do I believe there are Gameloft interns who troll these boards without leaving comments?  Absolutely.  They would be idiots not to.  But then...
> 
> I mean, why do you think I started this whole "intern" gag in the first place?  We know they're there, and now they know we know too.


Whichever their position title, they most definitely know about this board. Or should....


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## mikegood2

With some of the talk about how much magic people have, I was wondering where people are ranked in other areas?

Current level: *48*
Lifetime visitors ranking: *6,808*
Magic: *6,872,730*
Gems: *256* (King Louie really knocked  it down)

I also have every character and building, but missing a few concessions.

I dropped about 800 spots, in visitor ranking, during my WDW vacation in June. I also don’t know if anyone else remembers the visitor ranking bug from a year or two ago, where the game didn’t add/count to some peoples ranking, but that definitely had an impact on me. I remember dropping thousands of spots on some days.


----------



## LeCras

mikegood2 said:


> With some of the talk about how much magic people have, I was wondering where people are ranked in other areas?
> 
> Current level: *48*
> Lifetime visitors ranking: *6,808*
> Magic: *6,872,730*
> Gems: *256* (King Louie really knocked  it down)
> 
> I also have every character and building, but missing a few concessions.
> 
> I dropped about 800 spots, in visitor ranking, during my WDW vacation in June. I also don’t know if anyone else remembers the visitor ranking bug from a year or two ago, where the game didn’t add/count to some peoples ranking, but that definitely had an impact on me. I remember dropping thousands of spots on some days.



Current level:  *50 *(should hit 51 in the next week or so)
Lifetime visitors ranking:  *1,940 *(I had never even looked at this before!)
Magic:  *5,725,897*
Gems:  *991
*
I have every character and building too, think I may be missing one or two concessions but I'm not too bothered about collecting them.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> I cannot think of another game where there have been soooo many glitches
> I mean honestly... how many times has Gameloft had to eat crow and give awards to correct their own mistakes?



I play several games and have never experienced so many issues in a game. I have sent more tickets to this game than all the other games I play combined. The difference between this game and others I play is that the others have constant updates (ie fixes/improvements) yet Gameloft relies on updates when new content is available or the odd extra update when big issues arise. 
As for the customer service it is not consistent as proven here on the boards. We all experience different outcomes when sending a ticket for help. They have had to hand out many rewards for their mistakes and left others hanging when they have asked for help with the same issue. Leaves you wondering is it worth the contact when there is no guarantee anything will be done.


----------



## Beccybooboo

bluecruiser said:


> Just a few comments on your post.
> 
> I specifically did a search first to determine whether my gut feeling about the frequent use of the term intern was true or not. It took me 10 seconds to run the searches and compare the numbers shown in the search results. If I hadn't found the significant difference in the numbers I wouldn't have even made my post.
> 
> But yes, it goes far beyond the issue of blaming interns/programmers. The constant bashing of Gameloft on this thread has gotten very old. It's not going to stop because people feed off negativity.
> 
> Nowhere have I said people are not entitled to their opinions. But there's a difference between a lot of what I see here and constructive criticism.
> 
> I am done talking about this issue now, my apologies to those people who feel it's a distraction to the main thread topic. Back to your regularly scheduled Disney Magic Kingdom Tips thread.



I was also taught that the word *But *
when used in a sentence cancels out everything that comes before it. 
Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mikegood2 said:


> With some of the talk about how much magic people have, I was wondering where people are ranked in other areas?
> 
> Current level: *48*
> Lifetime visitors ranking: *6,808*
> Magic: *6,872,730*
> Gems: *256* (King Louie really knocked  it down)



Level 49
Lifetime visitors/ranking
18,579,286 visitors/ rank 1803
Magic 7,254,117
Gems 1,671


----------



## mmmears

Why all the concern for Gameloft?  Do you work there?

I am just their customer.  I have issues with the way they constantly put pressure on players to spend money for things, telling us time is running out, etc.  I also have had in-game issues and haven't been thrilled with their response. I doubt they are paying much attention to anything we say over here, but I wish they would.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Why all the concern for Gameloft?  Do you work there?.


Perhaps we have found the Gameloft mole??


----------



## wnwardii

Current level: *49 *(just leveled up within the last day or so)
Lifetime visitors ranking: *3,815*
Magic: *7,870,468 *(just purchased Big Thunder Mountain Railroad)
Gems: *1,099*

I have every character and building too, except the Zootopia Racetrack.  I wasn't aware that this building was only available via chests.  Haven't tried purchasing any platinum chests to try and get it.


----------



## mmmears

Has anyone been able to build Baloo's Oasis?  It looks like that is my next mission (from looking at the wiki) but I'm getting no quests at all.  Do I need to wait for BTMRR to open up or am I missing something?  Wiki says Baloo needs to be at level 2 and I have him at 4.


----------



## DoreyAdore

I still have not rece


mmmears said:


> Why all the concern for Gameloft?  Do you work there?
> 
> I am just their customer.  I have issues with the way they constantly put pressure on players to spend money for things, telling us time is running out, etc.  I also have had in-game issues and haven't been thrilled with their response. I doubt they are paying much attention to anything we say over here, but I wish they would.


I have still not received the gems for event currency from Aladdin.  I put in a trouble ticket and was told via email by some INTERN to delete the app and reinstall it. This did not cause the missing 40 gems to magically appear. I was then told that this was a "known problem" and they were "working diligently" to rectify it. I was also told not to reply to that second email (don't call us-we'll call you). How hard is it to look at my account, see that I didn't get the gems, and then add them to my game?!  Apparently pretty darn hard.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wow...you guys get feisty when there isn't an update/event to talk about!!  Thanks for the giggles!!!!!  Especially you Supernova...you never disappoint.  On a sidenote, it's taking me forever to get Baloo.  6 more hats to go.  Jungle Book characters are exhausting.  Is King Louie worth the gems?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Current level: *51 *
Lifetime visitors ranking: *775*
Magic: *13,529,420 *
Gems: *235
*
I have all the characters and all the attractions.
Just started to battle Shere Khan. All 4 of the JB characters can battle him, the task is 2 hours and you have to beat him 40 times


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mmmears said:


> Has anyone been able to build Baloo's Oasis?  It looks like that is my next mission (from looking at the wiki) but I'm getting no quests at all.  Do I need to wait for BTMRR to open up or am I missing something?  Wiki says Baloo needs to be at level 2 and I have him at 4.


I was wondering the same thing and I’ve come to the conclusion that we need to wait for BTMRR to open up first. I’ve still got almost 11 hours to go before I find out for sure (48 hours!.....that’s just a delaying tactic from our esteemed interns / programme design executives ). All my JB characters are level 5 and above.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Current level: *50*
Lifetime visitors ranking: *1,253*
Magic: *12.3m*
Gems: *1,216*

I have all the characters except Maximus, Wall-e, Boo and Rex. Doesn’t seem much benefit in purchasing these premium characters now and I’d rather save my gems for future events. I have all the attractions except for the elusive Zootopia Racetrack.

I started playing 4 months after the game was released, so I’m pretty happy with progress so far.


----------



## lmmatooki

Current level: *45*
Lifetime visitors ranking: *4,868*
Magic: *2.3m*
Gems: *802*

Still working on Bagheera, I have all the prickly pears, 16/20 perch, and 7/18 ear hats.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Beautiful views last night- gotta love my California sunsets! (I am from N Cal.) Got to go on the Guardians ride Halloween nighttime version and Screamin before they closed the CA park (and DLand closed early for the Halloween event).


----------



## mmmears

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I was wondering the same thing and I’ve come to the conclusion that we need to wait for BTMRR to open up first. I’ve still got almost 11 hours to go before I find out for sure (48 hours!.....that’s just a delaying tactic from our esteemed interns / programme design executives ). All my JB characters are level 5 and above.



Thanks.  It seemed like a side quest (BTMRR) but good to know that I'm not the only one who has no quests going on.  I was wondering if it was a bug.

Aloha Berry - lovely pics!  Thanks for sharing them.  I was planning to go there in a couple of weeks, but then we booked a cruise and decided one trip was enough.  I love DL with all the Halloween overlays.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Hi everyone,

I've finally decided to register & post after lurking for a month or so. I found the game & this board during the Aladdin event. The tips and experiences posted here have been really helpful. You've kept me from wasting gems on Jack Sparrow & Boo. 

Did anyone else have problems welcoming Elizabeth Swann? It seems like her items hardly ever drop. Is the Kraken attraction worth the 150 gems? I have the gems for it, but don't want to spend them if the rate of return isn't great.

Level: 27 (just leveled up last night)
Visitors Rank: 537,517 
# of Vistors: 531,820 
Magic: 105,735
Gems: 297

Thank you for your advice (past and hopefully future).


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm behind in the main storyline and haven't even welcomed Mowli. I still need 3 more hats and haven't had a single one drop in the last 3 days. I'm seriously tempted to pay the 130 gems it would cost to welcome him.


----------



## supernova

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've finally decided to register & post after lurking for a month or so. I found the game & this board during the Aladdin event. The tips and experiences posted here have been really helpful. You've kept me from wasting gems on Jack Sparrow & Boo.
> 
> Did anyone else have problems welcoming Elizabeth Swann? It seems like her items hardly ever drop. Is the Kraken attraction worth the 150 gems? I have the gems for it, but don't want to spend them if the rate of return isn't great.
> 
> Level: 27 (just leveled up last night)
> Visitors Rank: 537,517
> # of Vistors: 531,820
> Magic: 105,735
> Gems: 297
> 
> Thank you for your advice (past and hopefully future).


Its' been over a year since I've had to worry about any of the Pirates characters, so I can't speak intelligently on what it was like to welcome Swann.

As for the Kraken, the one thing about the attraction is that it comes in handy during the striking gold trophy/coin mini games.  If you're consistent with your game play during those events, you can win prizes (which can include gems).  Other than that, it'll produce 125 magic every 4 hours.  That ride does confuse me, though.  There's no way OSHA would ever approve its construction!


----------



## lmmatooki

AlohaBerry said:


> Beautiful views last night- gotta love my California sunsets! (I am from N Cal.) Got to go on the Guardians ride Halloween nighttime version and Screamin before they closed the CA park (and DLand closed early for the Halloween event).
> View attachment 272529 View attachment 272531


Beautiful ferris wheel pic!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm behind in the main storyline and haven't even welcomed Mowli. I still need 3 more hats and haven't had a single one drop in the last 3 days. I'm seriously tempted to pay the 130 gems it would cost to welcome him.


I was in your place a little bit ago but honestly, I would just wait it out a little longer because I had a dry spell and all of a sudden, my drops came in! It'll happen! I am still working on Bagheera so don't worry about being too behind because I am not far from you. Save your gems for the inevitable event that could be coming up haha


----------



## disneyjr77

So frustrated with Bagheera...Why did they add all the characters to collect his tokens, if they still weren't going to drop?  I'm getting one token every other or every 2nd collection, and that's with sending all of my characters out.  I stay at 99% ecstatic happiness.

I know this is nothing new, i just needed to vent and you guys are the only ones that understand lol


----------



## Aces86

You guys weren't kidding when you said it takes forever to get Donald.... glad I purchased Pluto in the beginning so he can help.


----------



## msullivan1

Aces86 said:


> You guys weren't kidding when you said it takes forever to get Donald.... glad I purchased Pluto in the beginning so he can help.


It took me about a month without Pluto and with mad tea party to get him. His hats seem to come in groups. I would get 4 hats in a few days, and then go a week without getting any.

On a side note, I have one basket, three hats, and around 5 pears left to get mowgli without buying king louie. I also recently bought 4 legendary chest packs to get the rest of the incredible characters i didn't have, which was everyone except Elastigirl (I had just started the game).


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've finally decided to register & post after lurking for a month or so. I found the game & this board during the Aladdin event. The tips and experiences posted here have been really helpful. You've kept me from wasting gems on Jack Sparrow & Boo.
> 
> Did anyone else have problems welcoming Elizabeth Swann? It seems like her items hardly ever drop. Is the Kraken attraction worth the 150 gems? I have the gems for it, but don't want to spend them if the rate of return isn't great.
> 
> Level: 27 (just leveled up last night)
> Visitors Rank: 537,517
> # of Vistors: 531,820
> Magic: 105,735
> Gems: 297
> 
> Thank you for your advice (past and hopefully future).


I also started playing during the Aladdin event with about 10 days left. Managed to get Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, and Carpet and was so close to getting Genie before it ended. I'm in the middle of welcoming Swann and have been getting a fairly good drop on her items. I also bought Kraken but I intend on acquiring all things Pirates and Adventureland because I used to work there.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm behind in the main storyline and haven't even welcomed Mowli. I still need 3 more hats and haven't had a single one drop in the last 3 days. I'm seriously tempted to pay the 130 gems it would cost to welcome him.


You did say that you bought a few thousand gems during a promotion, right?  If you need to use them towards obtaining a new character, then that's what they're there for.  No need to stockpile imaginary gems.


----------



## hhhisthegame

Im shocked what they did to the popups.

The most annoying thing to me was that when I'd collect a common token (for example Aladdin's lamp) I'd have to sit and sit and sit and sit through like 40 popups just telling me that everybody had all their lamps (Which Ive known forever) just trying to wait for the popups I actually needed to see (How many of the unique tokens I have for each character, and how far off I was from leveling them).

Now to 'fix' this, they took out THE ONLY POPUPS I WANTED TO SEE!!! I still have to sit through all the lamps over and over again but they won't tell me how much I have of a token until its done? That's literally the only thing I wanted to see and now it is gone.


----------



## supernova

hhhisthegame said:


> Im shocked what they did to the popups.
> 
> The most annoying thing to me was that when I'd collect a common token (for example Aladdin's lamp) I'd have to sit and sit and sit and sit through like 40 popups just telling me that everybody had all their lamps (Which Ive known forever) just trying to wait for the popups I actually needed to see (How many of the unique tokens I have for each character, and how far off I was from leveling them).
> 
> Now to 'fix' this, they took out THE ONLY POPUPS I WANTED TO SEE!!! I still have to sit through all the lamps over and over again but they won't tell me how much I have of a token until its done? That's literally the only thing I wanted to see and now it is gone.


The only thing they needed to do was remove the possibility of literally 49 lamps popping up in a row when all seven Aladdin characters finished their one-hour lamp task at the same time.  Remove the lamps, but keep the other tokens.  Problem solved.  But then, when the game (and the company??) are in the hands of interns...


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## supernova

bluecruiser said:


> Sorry to disappoint you conspiracy theorists, but I do not work for Gameloft, nor have I ever worked for them.


Not even good enough to be an intern? Alas...


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> Beautiful views last night- gotta love my California sunsets! (I am from N Cal.) Got to go on the Guardians ride Halloween nighttime version and Screamin before they closed the CA park (and DLand closed early for the Halloween event).
> View attachment 272529 View attachment 272531


The Groot plush sitting next to me said "Nice choice of rides" while whispering "I am Groot" of course.


----------



## Windwaker4444

We


1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've finally decided to register & post after lurking for a month or so. I found the game & this board during the Aladdin event. The tips and experiences posted here have been really helpful. You've kept me from wasting gems on Jack Sparrow & Boo.
> 
> Did anyone else have problems welcoming Elizabeth Swann? It seems like her items hardly ever drop. Is the Kraken attraction worth the 150 gems? I have the gems for it, but don't want to spend them if the rate of return isn't great.
> 
> Level: 27 (just leveled up last night)
> Visitors Rank: 537,517
> # of Vistors: 531,820
> Magic: 105,735
> Gems: 297
> 
> Thank you for your advice (past and hopefully future).


----------



## Windwaker4444

Windwaker4444 said:


> We


Not sure what happened there... but welcome to the crazy ward!!!  Glad to have another inmate to talk to.


----------



## Windwaker4444

bluecruiser said:


> Sorry to disappoint you conspiracy theorists, but I do not work for Gameloft, nor have I ever worked for them.


That's exactly what I'd expect the 'mole ' to say.  Hmmmmm..lol


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's exactly what I'd expect the 'mole ' to say.  Hmmmmm..lol


A good intern never blows their cover.

This made me chuckle, by the way.  Thanks for that.


----------



## bluecruiser

.


----------



## supernova

bluecruiser said:


> Hmm, just the tactic that bullies use - belittle/attack the person who questions you.
> 
> Tell you what, if you're so obsessed with my work history, why don't you send me a link to your professional work profile (e.g., LinkedIn). I'll send a message to your work profile from my LinkedIn profile and you can see my work history for yourself.
> 
> Or if you're done poking fun at me, we can return to the purpose of this thread: "Disney Magic Kingdoms - Tips."


Good point.  How far along are you in the game?  How long have you been playing?


----------



## DoreyAdore

bluecruiser said:


> Hmm, just the tactic that bullies use - belittle/attack the person who questions you.
> 
> Tell you what, if you're so obsessed with my work history, why don't you send me a link to your professional work profile (e.g., LinkedIn). I'll send a message to your work profile from my LinkedIn profile and you can see my work history for yourself.
> 
> Or if you're done poking fun at me, we can return to the purpose of this thread: "Disney Magic Kingdoms - Tips."


Oh my!  If only our relationships weren't virtual otherwise we could just hug it out.  But then again, my avatar is Dory and who wants to hug a fish even if it is virtual?


----------



## lmmatooki

Well, after 24hrs, I am at 18/20 perches and 8/18 ear hats for Bagheera. Only had 3 items drop...those ear hats are a pain!


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> Well, after 24hrs, I am at 18/20 perches and 8/18 ear hats for Bagheera. Only had 3 items drop...those ear hats are a pain!


You'll get there soon!  The entirety of the Aladdin event I had 1 ear hat and 1 perch for Bagheera and thought I would take me months to get him.  By the end of the event, sending out Aurora round the clock, I had 5 ear hats and 1 perch.  Once they did the most recent update and added his items to other characters and reduced the rarity, the items started dropping slow but regular (2-4 drops every other character cycle I sent them on) and I was able to welcome him Sunday.  Since then I've already gotten him leveled up to 4 and now I'm working on collecting items for Baloo.

Now if only I could get the stinking zootopia track to drop..  57 platinum chests opened and still nothing!!

Anyone see the new $1.99 Oktoberfest promotion for a new concession stand and gems?


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Anyone see the new $1.99 Oktoberfest promotion for a new concession stand and gems?


I remember that they did something similar for Easter and for Earth Day.  But I think I also remember reading that the stand wound up being with two elixirs in Merlin's cauldron.  The "promotion" is the same price as buying 40 gems outright, along with an otherwise useless concession stand.  Hanging on to my two bucks


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Now if only I could get the stinking zootopia track to drop..  57 platinum chests opened and still nothing!!


That sounds like a legitimate cause for a customer service ticket.  If you have spent money on, opened, and actually counted 57 chests, and not one has yielded a particular prize, that's something for them to look into.  Yes, I realize that it's all random.  But then there is also the law of averages.


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessS121212 said:


> You'll get there soon!  The entirety of the Aladdin event I had 1 ear hat and 1 perch for Bagheera and thought I would take me months to get him.  By the end of the event, sending out Aurora round the clock, I had 5 ear hats and 1 perch.  Once they did the most recent update and added his items to other characters and reduced the rarity, the items started dropping slow but regular (2-4 drops every other character cycle I sent them on) and I was able to welcome him Sunday.  Since then I've already gotten him leveled up to 4 and now I'm working on collecting items for Baloo.
> 
> Now if only I could get the stinking zootopia track to drop..  57 platinum chests opened and still nothing!!
> 
> Anyone see the new $1.99 Oktoberfest promotion for a new concession stand and gems?


Thank you! Woke up this morning only needing the ear hats now!
Good luck on the getting the track!!


----------



## PrincessP

PrincessS121212 said:


> Now if only I could get the stinking zootopia track to drop..  57 platinum chests opened and still nothing!!
> 
> Anyone see the new $1.99 Oktoberfest promotion for a new concession stand and gems?



Your Bagheera drop rate was better than mine. I had well over half the needed items when Aladdin ended, and I finally got Bagheera last night!  

I am having no luck with Platinum chests either. I bought zootopia racetrack with the Flash bundle because a year and 4 months into playing, none of my platinum chests have yielded Splash Mountain. So I didn't have high hopes for the racetrack. I hope you get it SOON!  And I hope Splash Mtn comes my way, too. 

A little late to the party, but....
My stats:
Current level:  *48*
Lifetime visitors/ rank: *18,840,500/ 9831*
Magic: *7M+*
Gems: *468* (after purchasing Louie)
Been playing about 16 months...middle of the Incredibles event. 

I have all the attractions other than the elixir purchase attractions, BTMRR, and SPLASH MOUNTAIN.  I don't like to spend money in the game often, but I would purchase Splash in a NY minute. I'm never going to get it in a platinum chest. 

I have all the characters other than Jack Sparrow, Baloo, and Shere Kahn.


----------



## mmmears

My stats:
Current level:  *53*
Lifetime visitors/ rank: *low 50s (moves around)*
Magic: around*16M*
Gems: * 1K*

I have most of the characters, but I'm missing Boo, Rex, Sparrow, and wall-E.  I have most of the attractions, but I think I will never get the racetrack.  I'm not going to spend money trying to get it when I have had many platinum chests (which never yield anything good).


----------



## Osum

I just unlocked Donald, so I'm excited to start collecting for him, though his magic requirement is a bit strange... 61,934 magic for Donald? Is there some significance to that number, or is it just a random magic amount? I've never seen a character without a rounded 40,000 or 60,000 type of amount. Do they become random as you move later in the game? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmmears

Osum said:


> I just unlocked Donald, so I'm excited to start collecting for him, though his magic requirement is a bit strange... 61,934 magic for Donald? Is there some significance to that number, or is it just a random magic amount? I've never seen a character without a rounded 40,000 or 60,000 type of amount. Do they become random as you move later in the game?
> Thanks in advance!




*Donald Duck* first appeared in the 1934 cartoon The Wise Little Hen which was part of the Silly Symphonies series of theatrical cartoon shorts. The film's release *date* of June 9 is officially recognized by the Walt Disney Company as *Donald's* birthday despite a couple of in-universe contradictions.


I found the above info online.  I think it has to do with his creation date, although this shows the 9th instead of the 19th.


----------



## supernova

Osum said:


> I just unlocked Donald, so I'm excited to start collecting for him.


Famous last words...


----------



## Osum

Oh, that's a fun fact... thanks! I thought there might be a story behind that odd amount. 

Yes, I've heard Donald is super tough to get. I'm sure I'll be less excited by the time I finally collect all his items.


----------



## supernova

Osum said:


> Yes, I've heard Donald is super tough to get. I'm sure I'll be less excited by the time I finally collect all his items.


You'll be over it by the time you manage to collect just one of his tokens.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> That sounds like a legitimate cause for a customer service ticket.  If you have spent money on, opened, and actually counted 57 chests, and not one has yielded a particular prize, that's something for them to look into.  Yes, I realize that it's all random.  But then there is also the law of averages.


I was debating contacting them.  I've only spent $10 real money on buying a platinum chest pack to see if that upped my chances of getting the attraction, but no go.  The rest of the chests were all through earned gems, elixirs, or lucky park drops.  Given the success rate of everyone else on this board with cust. service, I'm hesitant to try, but it's definitely on the my list of complaints, and I definitely will if I end up with over 100 chests, as that means there is less than a 1% chance of finding it so far.

PrincessP, good luck with Splash Mountain!  I've watched many struggle with that one on this board, but most of them have gotten it eventually so far!

And to jump on the band wagon:
My stats:
Current level: *49*
Lifetime visitors/ rank: *24,726,964 / 923*
Magic: *10.9M*
Gems: * 1
*
I have every character and attraction except Baloo, Sher Khan, and Zootopia.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Level: 50
Lifetime Vistors/Ranking: 22,755,748/2,349
Magic: Just shy of 9 million
Gems: 650 (should be 690 - still waiting on Aladdin event currency conversion...)
I have all available attractions other than the fabled Zootopia Racetrack and I have all available characters other than King Louie.


----------



## xthebowdenx

This two day wait on BTM is killing me. But it’s given me plenty of time to level up some characters and clear out a bunch of Aladdin tasks


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> This two day wait on BTM is killing me. But it’s given me plenty of time to level up some characters and clear out a bunch of Aladdin tasks


Finished mine last night.  Watched the first kid hop on the ride, which is basically a very quick once around the short track, and then the kid was back at the entrance.  At least California Screamin' is longer and goes around twice.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Shere Khan needs 60 prickly pears, 10 fire sticks, 10 hats but the magic amount was surprising to me 1,011,984. Seems kind of high and why the odd amount? Won't hurt those of use playing for a long time but for newer people isn't over a million asking a lot?


----------



## Gothmic

Looksl


MickeySkywalker said:


> Shere Khan needs 60 prickly pears, 10 fire sticks, 10 hats but the magic amount was surprising to me 1,011,984. Seems kind of high and why the odd amount? Won't hurt those of use playing for a long time but for newer people isn't over a million asking a lot?



That magic amount looks like a date to me, but jungle book came out in 1967, so maybe it's someone's birthday?


----------



## lmmatooki

No drops for Bagheera in 24 hours this time around...still need 10 more ear hats. Ugh.


----------



## Quellman

Gothmic said:


> Looksl
> 
> 
> That magic amount looks like a date to me, but jungle book came out in 1967, so maybe it's someone's birthday?


1/1/1984.   And the http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/1984 wikie doesn't seem to have any help either


----------



## Beccybooboo

MickeySkywalker said:


> Shere Khan needs 60 prickly pears, 10 fire sticks, 10 hats but the magic amount was surprising to me 1,011,984. Seems kind of high and why the odd amount? Won't hurt those of use playing for a long time but for newer people isn't over a million asking a lot?



Wow.

So our excess magic is useful after all. By the time the newbies get to Shere Khan they will have the excess magic too.
Wonder if the day will come again where we need to save magic to welcome a new character.


----------



## mmmears

Beccybooboo said:


> Wow.
> 
> So our excess magic is useful after all. By the time the newbies get to Shere Khan they will have the excess magic too.
> Wonder if the day will come again where we need to save magic to welcome a new character.



I'm also noticing that the rides and upgrades are starting to use more magic as well. I guess they heard us laughing about how much magic we have stored up and decided to try to use some of it up.


----------



## Gothmic

Quellman said:


> 1/1/1984.   And the http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/1984 wikie doesn't seem to have any help either


It could be 1/10/1984, so I tried Oct. 1, Jan. 10, both with no luck... hmmm.


----------



## PATIGGER41

tried those too


----------



## Aces86

bluecruiser said:


> Hmm, just the tactic that bullies use - belittle/attack the person who questions you.
> 
> Tell you what, if you're so obsessed with my work history, why don't you send me a link to your professional work profile (e.g., LinkedIn). I'll send a message to your work profile from my LinkedIn profile and you can see my work history for yourself.
> 
> Or if you're done poking fun at me, we can return to the purpose of this thread: "Disney Magic Kingdoms - Tips."




whoa. They were joking. "Why so serious?"


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Disney World opened on Oct 1st 1971 and Epcot opened October 1st 1982. The years aren't right but does Disney have a thing for October 1st?


----------



## bluekirty

mmmears said:


> View attachment 272900
> *Donald Duck* first appeared in the 1934 cartoon The Wise Little Hen which was part of the Silly Symphonies series of theatrical cartoon shorts. The film's release *date* of June 9 is officially recognized by the Walt Disney Company as *Donald's* birthday despite a couple of in-universe contradictions.
> 
> 
> I found the above info online.  I think it has to do with his creation date, although this shows the 9th instead of the 19th.



Think of it as June 1984 instead of June 19, '84



Beccybooboo said:


> Wow.
> 
> So our excess magic is useful after all. By the time the newbies get to Shere Khan they will have the excess magic too.
> Wonder if the day will come again where we need to save magic to welcome a new character.



Then we'll all be annoyed for putting away/making into elixr our concessions.


----------



## mikegood2

*Does anyone know what triggers/starts the Shere Khan battle? *Just  finished BTMR and started building Baloo's Oasis. Does it start after the 12 hour building time, or are their additional missions that come up first?

It’s funny, as much of a pain in the *** welcoming and leveling up Bagheera has been I’m finding Louis to be the exact opposite. I’ll be able to level him to level 9 in a few hours. Just trying to figure out if I want to level him up at that point, better off waiting until the Shere Khan battle begins, or until I’m ready to start collecting for Shere Khan!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeySkywalker said:


> Disney World opened on Oct 1st 1971 and Epcot opened October 1st 1982. The years aren't right but does Disney have a thing for October 1st?



well, after the craziness of opening day at Disneyland they specifically picked a "slow time" to open Walt Disney World and I guess they figured it made sense to have EPCOT open the same day ... I don't think anything more to it than that


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *Does anyone know what triggers/starts the Shere Khan battle? *Just  finished BTMR and started building Baloo's Oasis. Does it start after the 12 hour building time, or are their additional missions that come up first?
> 
> It’s funny, as much of a pain in the *** welcoming and leveling up Bagheera has been I’m finding Louis to be the exact opposite. I’ll be able to level him to level 9 in a few hours. Just trying to figure out if I want to level him up at that point, better off waiting until the Shere Khan battle begins, or until I’m ready to start collecting for Shere Khan!


I'm not sure, but I know it's not the Oasis.  Once you finish that building, Baloo goes off on a 24-task alone.  At the same time, Mowgli has a 2-hour task.  Once that finishes, you build Kaa's Jungle Gym thing, which takes 24 hours.  Shere Khan has to be pretty close to that, because the storyline is that Baloo and Mowgli are searching for Shere Khan.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'm not sure, but I know it's not the Oasis.  Once you finish that building, Baloo goes off on a 24-task alone.  At the same time, Mowgli has a 2-hour task.  Once that finishes, you build Kaa's Jungle Gym thing, which takes 24 hours.  Shere Khan has to be pretty close to that, because the storyline is that Baloo and Mowgli are searching for Shere Khan.



Just finished that 24 hour task and no further movement.  I think something will come up after I get the jungle gym thing in a couple of hours, or at least I hope it does!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm not sure, but I know it's not the Oasis.  Once you finish that building, Baloo goes off on a 24-task alone.  At the same time, Mowgli has a 2-hour task.  Once that finishes, you build Kaa's Jungle Gym thing, which takes 24 hours.  Shere Khan has to be pretty close to that, because the storyline is that Baloo and Mowgli are searching for Shere Khan.



Thanks @supernova, looks like your really progressing! Think I’m in really good shape leveling up my JB characters (levels 6,6,5,8), but seems like I'm farther behind on quests that usually. Not sure why?

I remember @MickeySkywalker mentioning they started battling Shere Khan Tuesday morning so I thought I’d Atleast be starting the battle by the weekend.

*Also, anyone else noticing the disboard being very laggy loading pages the last week or two?* Having issues in Safari on my iphone, iPad and iMac.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just welcomed Baloo.  Thanks again for all the game play updates everyone.  It's nice having an idea of what to expect next.  As you can probably guess...I am that person who peeks at the last page of every book I read.Still need to earn 40 more gems to get Louie.  Does the new land open up after Thunder Mountain opens?


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just welcomed Baloo.  Thanks again for all the game play updates everyone.  It's nice having an idea of what to expect next.  As you can probably guess...I am that person who peeks at the last page of every book I read.Still need to earn 40 more gems to get Louie.  Does the new land open up after Thunder Mountain opens?


Probably, but not right after. Truthfully,  I don't know why they are even making it available.  I have Kaa's Jungle Gym being built right now, and every single building fits within the existing game board.

With Aladdin, Lion King, and now Jungle Book being offered, I'm really glad that the interns opted to open Frontierland instead of, oh, say, Adventureland.  Makes a lot more sense to give is Big Thunder Mountain than the Jungle Cruise.  Oh, and placing King Louie's temple in Frontierland?  Brilliant.


----------



## KPach525

Good lord ya go to the U.K. for a week and come back to find 5 pages of catching up and a good bickering show! Damn interns causing pent up frustrations. On the flip side, took a long post-Aladdin break and it was nice until coming back to practically no happiness..

Stat-check
Current level: *47 *(Started mid-Incredibles)
Lifetime visitors/ rank: *12,668*
Magic: *2.5M *(farmed a ton of rose bushes to get that damned alien)
Gems: *646*

I did a park refresh on my flight, rearranged everything with the new land. It was therapeutic! I have all the attractions, including all from chests and Merlin, but none of the standard gem. Have All characters except Rex, Boo, Wall-E, and Flash, everyone at 10 except; Aladdin and gang are holding around 6-8 while on my trip, and still chipping away at Bagheera.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just welcomed Baloo.  Thanks again for all the game play updates everyone.  It's nice having an idea of what to expect next.  As you can probably guess...I am that person who peeks at the last page of every book I read.Still need to earn 40 more gems to get Louie.  Does the new land open up after Thunder Mountain opens?



It doesn't open until you build all 3 attractions.  Not sure exactly when it does open, but I'm on attraction #3 right now and it's still not open.  Frankly, I'd like it open since I had to do some rearranging and removing of stuff on my game to fit them all in.



supernova said:


> With Aladdin, Lion King, and now Jungle Book being offered, I'm really glad that the interns opted to open Frontierland instead of, oh, say, Adventureland.  Makes a lot more sense to give is Big Thunder Mountain than the Jungle Cruise.  Oh, and placing King Louie's temple in Frontierland?  Brilliant.



Good point!   I was kind of wondering why all the Aladdin stuff and Jungle Book items seem meant to go into Frontierland when Adventureland would make just a bit more sense...


----------



## Sazzafraz

supernova said:


> Probably, but not right after. Truthfully,  I don't know why they are even making it available.  I have Kaa's Jungle Gym being built right niw, and every single building fits within the existing game board.
> 
> With Aladdin, Lion King, and now Jungle Book being offered, I'm really glad that the interns opted to open Frontierland instead of, oh, say, Adventureland.  Makes a lot more sense to give is Big Thunder Mountain than the Jungle Cruise.  Oh, and placing King Louie's temple in Frontierland?  Brilliant.


Nothing captures the American Old West like the jungles of Central India, the deserts of the Middle East and the Serengeti of Africa.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Just thought I would share some Jungle book trivia the characters names chosen by Rudyard Kipling are Hindi words related to their species but with different spelling Baloo means Bear, Bagheera means Panther and in some Indian dialects Shere means Tiger and Khan represents a title ie King.


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> Nothing captures the American Old West like the jungles of Central India, the deserts of the Middle East and the Serengeti of Africa.


I'm shocked they didn't just give us Country Bears while they were at it. But hey... at least now Splash Mountain doesn't have to live in Tomorrowland any longer.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Gothmic said:


> That magic amount looks like a date to me, but jungle book came out in 1967, so maybe it's someone's birthday?



The only related to Jungle Book things I could come up from these numbers were. Walt disney passed away 10 months before Jungle Book was released in Theaters it was the 1st Movie released after his death and the movie was re-released in theaters on a three occasions one of the years being 1984 that was the second time it was re-released. But it would had made more sense for the amount to be ending with 1967 the original release year.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Good lord ya go to the U.K. for a week and come back to find 5 pages of catching up and a good bickering show! Damn interns causing pent up frustrations. On the flip side, took a long post-Aladdin break and it was nice until coming back to practically no happiness..
> 
> Stat-check
> Current level: *47 *(Started mid-Incredibles)
> Lifetime visitors/ rank: *12,668*
> Magic: *2.5M *(farmed a ton of rose bushes to get that damned alien)
> Gems: *646*
> 
> I did a park refresh on my flight, rearranged everything with the new land. It was therapeutic! I have all the attractions, including all from chests and Merlin, but none of the standard gem. Have All characters except Rex, Boo, Wall-E, and Flash, everyone at 10 except; Aladdin and gang are holding around 6-8 while on my trip, and still chipping away at Bagheera.


Welcome back. Was wondering where you had disappeared to. Surely they must have the internet in the UK by now?  How else will the county know when it is time to los their collective minds over the birth of yet another child in that sham figurehead monarchy over there?  Thousands of people taking by off from work just stand around outside a hospital for weeks on end waiting for some kid to be born... sad, sad, sad.

Anyway, I had taken a two week trip to Spain in the middle of the Lion King event and I luckily didn't miss a beat.  What were your travels for?  Vacation?  Family?  Vacation from your family?


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm behind in the main storyline and haven't even welcomed Mowli.


At least this isn't timed, so you can proceed at your leisure.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I'm shocked they didn't just give us Country Bears while they were at it. But hey... at least now Splash Mountain doesn't have to live in Tomorrowland any longer.


Yeahhh...noo... mine is staying right where it is because it fits well where it is at. No more rearranging parks for me now that I have everything fitting properly and is roughly organized lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

Sazzafraz said:


> Nothing captures the American Old West like the jungles of Central India, the deserts of the Middle East and the Serengeti of Africa.


Ha ha ha!!!! You know, that's what I'm going to think of when I go to my Frontierland now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I'm shocked they didn't just give us Country Bears while they were at it. But hey... at least now Splash Mountain doesn't have to live in Tomorrowland any longer.


Splash Mountain?!?  Are you bragging???  I've been playing since day 1 and still do not have that elusive white whale known as 'Splash Mountain'.  I'm starting to think it's an Urban Legend.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Good lord ya go to the U.K. for a week and come back to find 5 pages of catching up and a good bickering show! Damn interns causing pent up frustrations. On the flip side, took a long post-Aladdin break and it was nice until coming back to practically no happiness..
> 
> Stat-check
> Current level: *47 *(Started mid-Incredibles)
> Lifetime visitors/ rank: *12,668*
> Magic: *2.5M *(farmed a ton of rose bushes to get that damned alien)
> Gems: *646*
> 
> I did a park refresh on my flight, rearranged everything with the new land. It was therapeutic! I have all the attractions, including all from chests and Merlin, but none of the standard gem. Have All characters except Rex, Boo, Wall-E, and Flash, everyone at 10 except; Aladdin and gang are holding around 6-8 while on my trip, and still chipping away at Bagheera.


Welcome back!!!! Eurodisney trip?


----------



## DoreyAdore

Windwaker4444 said:


> Splash Mountain?!?  Are you bragging???  I've been playing since day 1 and still do not have that elusive white whale known as 'Splash Mountain'.  I'm starting to think it's an Urban Legend.


Nope. That would be the Zootopia Racetrack.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> It doesn't open until you build all 3 attractions.  Not sure exactly when it does open, but I'm on attraction #3 right now and it's still not open.  Frankly, I'd like it open since I had to do some rearranging and removing of stuff on my game to fit them all in.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point!   I was kind of wondering why all the Aladdin stuff and Jungle Book items seem meant to go into Frontierland when Adventureland would make just a bit more sense...


I 'd like to use the new land to be able to fit in the Aladdin Carpets and Theater attractions with the other Aladdin stuff.  Jasmine seems to like to hang out at the theater so I've been wanting to group it all together.  It is great that we no longer have the crazy land issues we used to have.  I still remember when my Incredibles were homeless living with Goofy, when I had to store their house.   Awwww...memories.......


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Welcome back. Was wondering where you had disappeared to. Surely they must have the internet in the UK by now?  How else will the county know when it is time to los their collective minds over the birth of yet another child in that sham figurehead monarchy over there?  Thousands of people taking by off from work just stand around outside a hospital for weeks on end waiting for some kid to be born... sad, sad, sad.
> 
> Anyway, I had taken a two week trip to Spain in the middle of the Lion King event and I luckily didn't miss a beat.  What were your travels for?  Vacation?  Family?  Vacation from your family?


Thank you! Yes surprisingly they do have internet, even at the quint cottage inn I’m staying!! Staying far enough away from the royals out beyond Manchester, don’t think they care as much out here. I’m here for work, so not much time between work, dinners, pubs and bed. Plus yes, the break was enjoyed.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Welcome back!!!! Eurodisney trip?


Sadly no Disney, all work


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Welcome back. Was wondering where you had disappeared to. Surely they must have the internet in the UK by now?  How else will the county know when it is time to los their collective minds over the birth of yet another child in that sham figurehead monarchy over there?  Thousands of people taking by off from work just stand around outside a hospital for weeks on end waiting for some kid to be born... sad, sad, sad.
> 
> Anyway, I had taken a two week trip to Spain in the middle of the Lion King event and I luckily didn't miss a beat.  What were your travels for?  Vacation?  Family?  Vacation from your family?


Lol, I think you’ll find most of the people stood around waiting for days are Americans and other foreign tourists. Each to their own though. Some would say spending so much time on a virtual game is sad, sad, sad, but I enjoy it. Live and let live I say.


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Lol, I think you’ll find most of the people stood around waiting for days are Americans and other foreign tourists. Each to their own though. Some would say spending so much time on a virtual game is sad, sad, sad, but I enjoy it. Live and let live I say.


Not convinced. If I'm on vacation in a foreign land, I am not spending it staring at the back of heads and the brick wall of a hospital for a week. Every time the BBC showed the coverage, the first thing that popped. Into my mind was, "dont these people have jobs??"  My sister-in-law sent us two mugs after the "royal birth". Two guesses as to where they were promptly placed. I mean right from the box. Guess we just aren't as in awe this side of the pond. Now, if he grows up to be a great humanitarian like his parents and uncle, wonderful.

As for the game, I've always viewed it as a hobby, much as I would my autograph collection. Play for ten minutes, you're good for eight hours if done right. Play during a commute, not during a business meeting. Time and place


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Not convinced. If I'm on vacation in a foreign land, I am not spending it staring at the back of heads and the brick wall of a hospital for a week. Every time the BBC showed the coverage, the first thing that popped. Into my mind was, "dont these people have jobs??"  My sister-in-law sent us two mugs after the "royal birth". Two guesses as to where they were promptly placed. I mean right from the box. Guess we just aren't as in awe this side of the pond. Now, if he grows up to be a great humanitarian like his parents and uncle, wonderful.
> 
> As for the game, I've always viewed it as a hobby, much as I would my autograph collection. Play for ten minutes, you're good for eight hours if done right. Play during a commute, not during a business meeting. Time and place


I tried playing during a commute once....almost crashed the car


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I tried playing during a commute once....almost crashed the car


That's what you are doing wrong. Leave the driving to NYC Transit.  The trick is to not miss your stop when engrossed in a great book.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

MickeySkywalker said:


> Shere Khan needs 60 prickly pears, 10 fire sticks, 10 hats but the magic amount was surprising to me 1,011,984. Seems kind of high and why the odd amount? Won't hurt those of use playing for a long time but for newer people isn't over a million asking a lot?


I've been playing since the start and have never even had a million magic.  It goes out as fast as it comes in. That's a ridiculous price.


----------



## supernova

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> I've been playing since the start and have never even had a million magic.  It goes out as fast as it comes in. That's a ridiculous price.


That seem rather impossible.  At some point, there is simply nothing left to buy and everyone is leveled up.  At that point, magic just accumulates like, well, magic.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> ... even at the quint cottage inn I’m staying!!


I'm not sure I'd stay at a cottage run by this drunken sot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> It doesn't open until you build all 3 attractions.  Not sure exactly when it does open, but I'm on attraction #3 right now and it's still not open.  Frankly, I'd like it open since I had to do some rearranging and removing of stuff on my game to fit them all in.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point!   I was kind of wondering why all the Aladdin stuff and Jungle Book items seem meant to go into Frontierland when Adventureland would make just a bit more sense...




I was thinking that too ... but I think the upper left part will be Adventureland as that is where you can see the Pirate Ship and I assume Jungle Cruise will be there too

Guess it comes down to there just being a lot more IP and attractions that would relate to Adventureland vs Frontierland.   Guess the could have waited to have Splash Mountain but beyond that what do you have?  The shooting Gallery? Country Bears?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Splash Mountain?!?  Are you bragging???  I've been playing since day 1 and still do not have that elusive white whale known as 'Splash Mountain'.  I'm starting to think it's an Urban Legend.





DoreyAdore said:


> Nope. That would be the Zootopia Racetrack.



I guess I got lucky and got Splash Mountain fairly quickly ... but I've gone through platinum chest after platinum chest and still no Zootopia Racetrack


----------



## pyork24

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> I've been playing since the start and have never even had a million magic. It goes out as fast as it comes in. That's a ridiculous price.



Do you not bother with collecting from buildings when you play?  I only use Merlin a few times a day to collect now.

I've been playing since Day 1 and am down to 4 million magic after unlocking BTMRR.  I think that's on the low end for Day 1 players.


----------



## Mackado323

Has anyone started having drops of items that are for characters that are not all the way to level ten, but you had all the items maxed for their next level?

What I mean?

My Mrs. Potts has been level seven for over a month. She needs 12 sugar bowls to advance to 8. I've had those 12 for quite a while, so no more drop. then randomly today, a character finished a task which I thought they were just doing for money, and out came a sugar bowl. 

Is this an unannounced part of the update, that we will be able to get enough tokens to power through to level 10? That would be amazing. I so often have characters doing  tasks for nothing but magic as  I focus on leveling up someone specific.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> That's what you are doing wrong. Leave the driving to NYC Transit.  The trick is to not miss your stop when engrossed in a great book.


I just leave the driving to the bf


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess I got lucky and got Splash Mountain fairly quickly ... but I've gone through platinum chest after platinum chest and still no Zootopia Racetrack


I have both of those attractions (I get really lucky with chests, got charming's gloves on the first day) but I am usually behind on gameplay/events, my drops get pretty crappy. It's a give and take


----------



## lmmatooki

Mackado323 said:


> Has anyone started having drops of items that are for characters that are not all the way to level ten, but you had all the items maxed for their next level?
> 
> What I mean?
> 
> My Mrs. Potts has been level seven for over a month. She needs 12 sugar bowls to advance to 8. I've had those 12 for quite a while, so no more drop. then randomly today, a character finished a task which I thought they were just doing for money, and out came a sugar bowl.
> 
> Is this an unannounced part of the update, that we will be able to get enough tokens to power through to level 10? That would be amazing. I so often have characters doing  tasks for nothing but magic as  I focus on leveling up someone specific.


Mine does this too sometimes and it is random. I'm not sure what is going on with it though. I won't complain about it though, helps out a little I guess


----------



## lmmatooki

On a side note, today is a really chilly day where I am at and I would love to spend it relaxing while watching Disney movies. Oh and attempt to get stupid Bagheera. Went through another 24 hrs without an ear hat drop!


----------



## mmmears

Mowgli finished his long quest this morning, and now Merlin is telling me I can open up the new land.  They have definitely realized that we were all sitting on too much magic.  It's costing quite a bit to level up the Jungle Book characters every time, and this new piece of Frontierland was 650K.  So I'm way down (now just in the 14M+ range) in terms of magic.    No new quests that I can see.  I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow when the new land is available.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Mowgli finished his long quest this morning, and now Merlin is telling me I can open up the new land.  They have definitely realized that we were all sitting on too much magic.  It's costing quite a bit to level up the Jungle Book characters every time, and this new piece of Frontierland was 650K.  So I'm way down (now just in the 14M+ range) in terms of magic.    No new quests that I can see.  I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow when the new land is available.


Holy moly! I only have 2.4M so I am starting to send all my characters out on quests to save up on magic just in case they decide to upcharge on things more than they are now.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Holy moly! I only have 2.4M so I am starting to send all my characters out on quests to save up on magic just in case they decide to upcharge on things more than they are now.



I think that is a good idea.  The reason I am mentioning the cost is because I think it's going to hit some people much harder than others.  I've been playing for a while now and I tend to "collect" whenever I open the game.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I think that is a good idea.  The reason I am mentioning the cost is because I think it's going to hit some people much harder than others.  I've been playing for a while now and I tend to "collect" whenever I open the game.


I never thought they were going to add to the main storyline this soon, I was more along supernova's thoughts. So after I finished the storyline, I didn't try to collect as much but now I definitely will. I started the game around June/July after it came out.


----------



## Aces86

DoreyAdore said:


> Nope. That would be the Zootopia Racetrack.



It's real. I have the zootopia racetrack. Just now welcoming the sleeping beauty characters tho lol I'm behind most of you


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> It's real. I have the zootopia racetrack. Just now welcoming the sleeping beauty characters tho lol I'm behind most of you



Nope. I'm convinced it doesn't exist.  I have opened so many platinum chests and nothing.  So it must just be some sort or urban myth.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Nope. I'm convinced it doesn't exist.  I have opened so many platinum chests and nothing.  So it must just be some sort or urban myth.


Of course it exists.  It's in the vault with Walt's frozen head.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Mowgli finished his long quest this morning, and now Merlin is telling me I can open up the new land.  They have definitely realized that we were all sitting on too much magic.  It's costing quite a bit to level up the Jungle Book characters every time, and this new piece of Frontierland was 650K.  So I'm way down (now just in the 14M+ range) in terms of magic.    No new quests that I can see.  I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow when the new land is available.


I've got Mowgli on his 8hr quest now, which I guess is the one you were speaking of.  I suppose Shere Khan can't be far behind at this point.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I've got Mowgli on his 8hr quest now, which I guess is the one you were speaking of.  I suppose Shere Khan can't be far behind at this point.



Yes I think it was 8hrs, but wasn't entirely sure of the timing and I didn't want to post it and have it be incorrect.    Right after that one I was able to pay for the new Frontierland space, you know, the place where all the India and Middle Eastern stuff is suppose to go.   And now I'm waiting my 24 hours for that quest to clear.  I don't see any point in paying to speed things up. I'll just work on collecting more items and leveling up my characters.  But I think we are very close to meeting up with Shere Khan at this point.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I never thought they were going to add to the main storyline this soon, I was more along supernova's thoughts. So after I finished the storyline, I didn't try to collect as much but now I definitely will. I started the game around June/July after it came out.


Part of the reason I kept posting what I did was because I half wanted to challenge these idiots.  Which is another reason why I firmly believe they have actual interns and other staff trolling this board of 600 pages of posts.  Let's face it -- with three areas left of Fantasyland to open, they didn't have any intention of expanding the game board just yet.  They haven't even designed Adventureland yet, other wise we'd at least be able to scroll through there as a shaded out area, similar to how we did with the original game board.  They jumped into action to get the new area open to shut players up, rather than just complete the original areas that are still shaded.


----------



## mikegood2

Just started building Kaa's Jungle Gym. So glad the “interns” haven’t realized that most of us want the buildings to have a smaller footprint. 

Also, glad I’m gonna be opening new land soon because I need it. Had to put my Krakken into storage to fit the 3 new JB buildings. I know everything will fit on the current lands, but don’t want to spend the time moving things around since If I’ll have the new land anyways.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just started building Kaa's Jungle Gym. So glad the “interns” haven’t realized that most of us want the buildings to have a smaller footprint.
> 
> Also, glad I’m gonna be opening new land soon because I need it. Had to put my Krakken into storage to fit the 3 new JB buildings. I know everything will fit on the current lands, but don’t want to spend the time moving things around since If I’ll have the new land anyways.


I was actually thinking the opposite.  I noticed that the buildings are now able to be placed a bit closer together.  I've packed quite a bit into one area of Frontierland.  It seems to me that they've removed a full set of blocks around the perimeter of the buildings lately.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I was actually thinking the opposite.  I noticed that the buildings are now able to be placed a bit closer together.  I've packed quite a bit into one area of Frontierland.  It seems to me that they've removed a full set of blocks around the perimeter of the buildings lately.



Fair enough. Definitely agree that the Frontierland changes are welcome and in general we are able to place buildings closer. Think I was just frustrated that if Kaa's building was one row or column smaller I could have fit it in without having to store a building.

At least they’ve gotten away from huge footprint building like the Incredibles Omnidroid city, Frozen rink. Im Actually suprised that they haven’t shrunk some of the buildings down a few blocks. I’m sure that could creat some issues, but doubt they would be that bad..


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Of course it exists.  It's in the vault with Walt's frozen head.


Oh my gosh.......


----------



## Windwaker4444

I just started to unlock BTM.  Finally!!!!  And ...if there are any 'interns'reading this....I love the animation where Mowgli and Baloo are chatting on the river.  That will be my default task for them  when I am no longer collecting items from them.  Too cute!!!


----------



## FoSho7787

Stat Check!
Level 48
Lifetime Visitors 20,809,447
Magic 5,680,052
Gems 1,324

Everyone's talking about how much more expensive everything seems to be costing Magic-wise.  I was wanting to add that one should pay attention to how much each quest is yielding for Magic.  I used to send my characters out for joint tasks all the time; because, why push two buttons when you can only push one? Take the Incredibles for example - if you send Dash and Violet for Sibling Team Work, 6hours, 242 Magic (with 10%)
However, Dash can go for 6 hours alone and receive 179 (with 10%) AND Violet can go by herself and receive 179! That's 358 in 6 hours, rather than 242 you would get if you send them alone!

This does not bring up the fact that shorter quests yield more magic than longer ones. 

All in all, I don't send any characters on joint tasks unless they need to collect a token!


----------



## Windwaker4444

FoSho7787 said:


> Stat Check!
> Level 48
> Lifetime Visitors 20,809,447
> Magic 5,680,052
> Gems 1,324
> 
> Everyone's talking about how much more expensive everything seems to be costing Magic-wise.  I was wanting to add that one should pay attention to how much each quest is yielding for Magic.  I used to send my characters out for joint tasks all the time; because, why push two buttons when you can only push one? Take the Incredibles for example - if you send Dash and Violet for Sibling Team Work, 6hours, 242 Magic (with 10%)
> However, Dash can go for 6 hours alone and receive 179 (with 10%) AND Violet can go by herself and receive 179! That's 358 in 6 hours, rather than 242 you would get if you send them alone!
> 
> This does not bring up the fact that shorter quests yield more magic than longer ones.
> 
> All in all, I don't send any characters on joint tasks unless they need to collect a token!


Good point for those short on magic.  I've fallen into the cycle of group tasks to save pushing the extra button too.  Although, now I'm really pushing the lazy bar by only sending out those who can get tokens or happiness since I have a pretty healthy amount of magic.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So it took me about 10.5 days to collect all the items for Donald and I managed to welcome him this morning!    I noticed after unlocking him that his halloween costume says it will unlock once I get him to lvl 5 - wonder how long that will take!!  He's ready to go to lvl 2, but I need to wait for him to get done with his "date" with Daisy (though it looks more like a fight and a tantrum-throwing Donald to me!).  If I don't get all the halloween costumes before halloween, will they lock again until next year?  Or is it just coincidental that they unlocked during this time of year (i.e. due to where I am in the storyline and not due to it being fall)??  Just wondering if I should focus more on lvling Donald up and focus less on getting Aurora's items to unlock her.


----------



## lmmatooki

Okay guys, because a lot of you said that you don't do facebook and the 'interns' might be reading this forum, how about we say what Disney characters we want to see in the game. Personally, I would like the characters from Lilo and Stitch, A Bug's Life, and I also think it would be cool if Goofy and Pete had their sons around so A Goofy Movie as well.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, because a lot of you said that you don't do facebook and the 'interns' might be reading this forum, how about we say what Disney characters we want to see in the game. Personally, I would like the characters from Lilo and Stitch, A Bug's Life, and I also think it would be cool if Goofy and Pete had their sons around so A Goofy Movie as well.


I would vote for Little Mermaid...although that might be a tough one to pull off.  My second choice is Hercules.  It'd be fun to take on Hades and move Herc and Meg into Frontierland.


----------



## mmmears

Little Mermaid, Lilo & Stitch, Robin Hood, Snow White.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I would vote for Little Mermaid...although that might be a tough one to pull off.  My second choice is Hercules.  It'd be fun to take on Hades and move Herc and Meg into Frontierland.


Seeing Meg with her sass would be great! Also having the muses with the Gods and Goddesses would be amazing too but that is a lot of characters to make.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hard to believe that Snow White and the dwarfs aren't in the game yet.  I bet Dopey would be premium.


----------



## mmmears

Ooh!  I forgot all about the 100 Acre Woods creatures.  I would love to have them greeting guests in my park.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, because a lot of you said that you don't do facebook and the 'interns' might be reading this forum, how about we say what Disney characters we want to see in the game. Personally, I would like the characters from Lilo and Stitch, A Bug's Life, and I also think it would be cool if Goofy and Pete had their sons around so A Goofy Movie as well.



Since my Disney love is so much Disneyland & DCA I too vote for a Bug’s Life & Cars for main storyline...and Star Wars would be a really easy event/ boss battle I feel...but first let me raise the Pirates trio to level 10, that still bugs me to no end!!!!


----------



## hopemax

If there are interns reading this...what I would like is: for the Character Book icon on the map view to show a timer if you have someone leveling up.  I am constantly wondering if I should be leveling up characters and I'm not. So I have to click in, scroll around until I see which Family icon has the timer on it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Since my Disney love is so much Disneyland & DCA I too vote for a Bug’s Life & Cars for main storyline...and Star Wars would be a really easy event/ boss battle I feel...but first let me raise the Pirates trio to level 10, that still bugs me to no end!!!!


Yes...I agree.  Raise the Pirates to 10 .  It just doesn't make sense the way it is.


----------



## LeCras

Yep, Pirates to 10 and get Tink some friends in the Peter Pan category...


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> If there are interns reading this...what I would like is: for the Character Book icon on the map view to show a timer if you have someone leveling up.  I am constantly wondering if I should be leveling up characters and I'm not. So I have to click in, scroll around until I see which Family icon has the timer on it.


Similar to what I has asked for with a countdown. When clicking on missing tokens for characters, it would be nice to be able to see how much time is remaining, rather than just the useless yellow time clock.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> Yep, Pirates to 10 and get Tink some friends in the Peter Pan category...


Solo Tinkerbell is about as pointless as the interns bothering to code WallE into the game.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> ...but first let me raise the Pirates trio to level 10, that still bugs me to no end!!!!


What bugs me is that they turned live action characters into cartoons, when there were so many other films they could have gone with.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hard to believe that Snow White and the dwarfs aren't in the game yet.  I bet Dopey would be premium.



Another vote for snow white. Thats what I have been stockpiling gems for to attract the dwarfs. Event with evil queen would be a good idea. 
I agree she should be in the game. Maybe its too hard for the interns. That would be 9 characters, 10 with Prince. Still hoping it happens at some point.


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, because a lot of you said that you don't do facebook and the 'interns' might be reading this forum, how about we say what Disney characters we want to see in the game. Personally, I would like the characters from Lilo and Stitch, A Bug's Life, and I also think it would be cool if Goofy and Pete had their sons around so A Goofy Movie as well.



Well we know 101 dalmations is out lol


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Well we know 101 dalmations is out lol


Lol could you even imagine? It would be so hectic but I would absolutely love seeing 101 dogs running around the park


----------



## lmmatooki

It would be funny to watch Yzma and Kronk from the Emperor's New Groove in the kingdom as well.


----------



## mmmears

In case anyone is interested, Mowgli now has a 12 hour task to "Face Shere Khan."  That's after I opened up the new section of land.  So no epic battle yet.  No welcoming the tiger.  But I am hoping that it won't be too many days from now.  Meanwhile I'm continuing to level up my Aladdin cast of characters.  Abu should hit L10 this morning.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Well we've got the Cheshire Cat garden, Queen of Hearts guards and the caterpillar in place already, I'd like to see Alice...let's animate the caterpillar and have him smoke the hookah.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Lol could you even imagine? It would be so hectic but I would absolutely love seeing 101 dogs running around the park


Perhaps... but then who cleans up 101 poop piles?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> In case anyone is interested, Mowgli now has a 12 hour task to "Face Shere Khan."  That's after I opened up the new section of land.  So no epic battle yet.  No welcoming the tiger.  But I am hoping that it won't be too many days from now.  Meanwhile I'm continuing to level up my Aladdin cast of characters.  Abu should hit L10 this morning.


I'm still 9 hours out on the new land finishing. Guess that now gives me an extra 12 hours to level up more Jungle Book characters. I want them all free whenever I start the battles.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So I wonder where the battle with Shere Khan will be. I believe the last non-event battle we had was with Mother Gothel. Every one after that was part of an event and had a temporary spot in place of the hot air balloon.


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Windwaker4444 said:


> I just started to unlock BTM.  Finally!!!!  And ...if there are any 'interns'reading this....I love the animation where Mowgli and Baloo are chatting on the river.  That will be my default task for them  when I am no longer collecting items from them.  Too cute!!!


I came late to the game and am currently collecting for Sleeping Beauty and Zootopia. My favorite animation so far is Timon and Pumbaa doing the 4 hour serenade. I LOVE to watch them doing their dance and strutting around. One of my favorite things is seeing the animations. What the buildings do and how the characters interact. What is everyone else's favorite animation?


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Beccybooboo said:


> Another vote for snow white. Thats what I have been stockpiling gems for to attract the dwarfs. Event with evil queen would be a good idea.
> I agree she should be in the game. Maybe its too hard for the interns. That would be 9 characters, 10 with Prince. Still hoping it happens at some point.


How do we have Disney without Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs? My vote for sure!


----------



## Windwaker4444

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Well we've got the Cheshire Cat garden, Queen of Hearts guards and the caterpillar in place already, I'd like to see Alice...let's animate the caterpillar and have him smoke the hookah.


You are right.  Alice should be next.  They should open up the space in Fantasyland that looks like Belle's fountain, so we could move BatB up there, then we could build up a Alice in Wonderland section near the Cheshire Cat topiary.  Actually, I'm going to move the tea cup ride there right now.  How did I miss that one???


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> Lol could you even imagine? It would be so hectic but I would absolutely love seeing 101 dogs running around the park



I’d love 101 Dalmatians! Just do perdita, pongo, a couple puppies and cruella


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> So I wonder where the battle with Shere Khan will be. I believe the last non-event battle we had was with Mother Gothel. Every one after that was part of an event and had a temporary spot in place of the hot air balloon.


I was wondering about that too.  Each battle with a villain opened a new portal.  This time I figure it will be in King Louie's temple,  maybe?


----------



## lmmatooki

LuvToPlay! said:


> I came late to the game and am currently collecting for Sleeping Beauty and Zootopia. My favorite animation so far is Timon and Pumbaa doing the 4 hour serenade. I LOVE to watch them doing their dance and strutting around. One of my favorite things is seeing the animations. What the buildings do and how the characters interact. What is everyone else's favorite animation?


I enjoyed Nala and Simba swimming around. Also, the Wall-E and Aurora and Prince Philip ones were cool way back when


----------



## Ariel0111

Hey everyone, ive been playing consistently from the middle of the mulan event, i am on junglebook now but am struggling with magic. After unlocking the jungle book characters and big thunder i was down to zero and now have just 90000 and i need to unlock baloos oasis plus save the 1 million magic for shere khan. 
Are there any tips of things i can do to generate more magic? Thanks to you all


----------



## DoreyAdore

Maybe. There are also lots of potential platforms in Big Thunder Mountain...


supernova said:


> I was wondering about that too.  Each battle with a villain opened a new portal.  This time I figure it will be in King Louie's temple,  maybe?


----------



## supernova

DoreyAdore said:


> Maybe. There are also lots of potential platforms in Big Thunder Mountain...


Scratch that. Just finished clearing the new land and saw that there was a portal there with random structures, similar to back when we fought Mother Goethal.  If course, we all remember how excited we were when we beat her and it opened the portal to Adventu... oh wait.  Never mind.


----------



## mmmears

Well, my Jungle Book characters are finally battling Shere Khan.  Right in front of that portal between FL and AL.  It's going to take 40 battles, though, at 2 hours apiece.  As it's late and I'm tired (and there is no way I'm staying up to play a game) it's going to take a while to actually defeat him in my game.


----------



## Dumbo777

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, because a lot of you said that you don't do facebook and the 'interns' might be reading this forum, how about we say what Disney characters we want to see in the game. Personally, I would like the characters from Lilo and Stitch, A Bug's Life, and I also think it would be cool if Goofy and Pete had their sons around so A Goofy Movie as well.[/QUOT
> Moana, for sure and Nemo and friends.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ariel0111 said:


> Hey everyone, ive been playing consistently from the middle of the mulan event, i am on junglebook now but am struggling with magic. After unlocking the jungle book characters and big thunder i was down to zero and now have just 90000 and i need to unlock baloos oasis plus save the 1 million magic for shere khan.
> Are there any tips of things i can do to generate more magic? Thanks to you all


Hi.  Welcome to the board.  It's been awhile since I've been magic poor, but if I were you, I'd try to do shorter tasks since they pay out more.  But it will  only benefit you, if you pick them up on time.  If you have room, you may want to consider farming concessions stands.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ariel0111

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi.  Welcome to the board.  It's been awhile since I've been magic poor, but if I were you, I'd try to do shorter tasks since they pay out more.  But it will  only benefit you, if you pick them up on time.  If you have room, you may want to consider farming concessions stands.  Hope this helps.


Thankyou i am sending them on shorter quests but i guess ill have fork out for concession stands. Thanks


----------



## mmmears

Ariel0111 said:


> Thankyou i am sending them on shorter quests but i guess ill have fork out for concession stands. Thanks



Yep, that's what I did way back when I didn't have enough magic.  Lots of shorter tasks and also farming the concession stands, making sure I check into the game more frequently, etc.  The Jungle Book part of the game is taking up a ton of magic.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I have gone from nearly 5mil magic to 1.6 during this last expansion. I sure am glad I had a stash.


----------



## LeCras

I've still got just over 4.1 million, but I know what you mean. Nice to finally need all that magic, not complaining. Hoping I'm nearly at the Shere Khan stage, I've placed all the attractions, unlocked Big Thunder Mountain and the expansion. Mowgli is on a 12 hour quest at the moment - "Face Shere Khan". If fighting him comes next I'll be a happy bunny! Really enjoying this, it has the feel of an event without any of the time constraints.


----------



## xthebowdenx

LeCras said:


> I've still got just over 4.1 million, but I know what you mean. Nice to finally need all that magic, not complaining. Hoping I'm nearly at the Shere Khan stage, I've placed all the attractions, unlocked Big Thunder Mountain and the expansion. Mowgli is on a 12 hour quest at the moment - "Face Shere Khan". If fighting him comes next I'll be a happy bunny! Really enjoying this, it has the feel of an event without any of the time constraints.


With the exception of the dang race track in zootopia, I’ve enjoyed the story more than any of the events. It is LITERALLY the only thing I don’t have in the game.


----------



## LeCras

xthebowdenx said:


> With the exception of the dang race track in zootopia, I’ve enjoyed the story more than any of the events. It is LITERALLY the only thing I don’t have in the game.



I lucked out on that one before I even realised how hard it was for some people to get it. Pleased to say I have every single attraction and character (Obsession? Nooo, more like...healthy determination LOL).


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> I've still got just over 4.1 million, but I know what you mean. Nice to finally need all that magic, not complaining. Hoping I'm nearly at the Shere Khan stage, I've placed all the attractions, unlocked Big Thunder Mountain and the expansion. Mowgli is on a 12 hour quest at the moment - "Face Shere Khan". If fighting him comes next I'll be a happy bunny! Really enjoying this, it has the feel of an event without any of the time constraints.


Yes, that is next.  Mowgli wrapped that up for me overnight, and now I'm on the fourth of ten battles against Shere Khan.  Will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> The Jungle Book part of the game is taking up a ton of magic.


Unnecessarily, I might add.  The interns took the easy way out on us.


----------



## LeCras

supernova said:


> Yes, that is next.  Mowgli wrapped that up for me overnight, and now I'm on the fourth of ten battles against Shere Khan.  Will be done by tomorrow.



Thanks, good to know. Will leave the JB crew with short tasks for the time being in that case.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> Mowgli finished his long quest this morning, and now Merlin is telling me I can open up the new land.  They have definitely realized that we were all sitting on too much magic.  It's costing quite a bit to level up the Jungle Book characters every time, and this new piece of Frontierland was 650K.  So I'm way down (now just in the 14M+ range) in terms of magic.    No new quests that I can see.  I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow when the new land is available.




 14M + Magic?  How did you do that?  I"d love to know!  Please share!  Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Perhaps... but then who cleans up 101 poop piles?



Ugh, that is what the mini quest the Ng would be instead of tapping bugs or storms or whatever


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> 14M + Magic?  How did you do that?  I"d love to know!  Please share!  Thank you!


Truthfully?  Just by playing since the beginning of the game.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> Truthfully?  Just by playing since the beginning of the game.



Me too, well, no, that's not true.  I came in when the Incredibles Event had 4 days left.  I've been playing ever since then,


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> 14M + Magic?  How did you do that?  I"d love to know!  Please share!  Thank you!



During the events they use special currency for those characters and buildings, etc so you can really start to build up magic during events since you don't need it for a month at a time


----------



## AJGolden1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> During the events they use special currency for those characters and buildings, etc so you can really start to build up magic during events since you don't need it for a month at a time



That's a good point.  If you could expand on that and give me an example of how to collect the special tokens and the magic at the same time, that would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> That's a good point.  If you could expand on that and give me an example of how to collect the special tokens and the magic at the same time, that would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!



Just that during the events you only need event currency to get the characters and buildings and to level up, etc - but only some characters and buildings give you event currency - many still provide magic.  So for that like month that the event takes you are getting a bunch of magic that you don't need for the event.  So after each event I find my magic always has increased a lot


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> 14M + Magic?  How did you do that?  I"d love to know!  Please share!  Thank you!



Just send your characters out for shorter tasks, play a lot, collect from your rides and concessions.  I haven't been playing since the beginning, but I have played for a long time and for a long time there was nothing for us to spend magic on, so it just accumulated.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm only Semi-New to this board.  I FINALLY after about a year or so, figured out how to get my profile picture to be a picture and not some silly symbol that I had no idea what it was.  That's first.  Second, I'd like to thank everyone who recently answered my questions about obtaining magic.  GREATLY appreciated.  Lastly, I heard a rumor that the creators of the game look here for suggestions and whatnot, so I'm going to list some of my dream functions here in this post.

1) to level up more that one character at a time - much the way we do chests.  Doesn't have to be three, but maybe two would be nice.  

2) make available in the bundles section at ALL TIMES, the purchase of characters from past events.  For example - Fro-zone - 9.99 in the bundles, so you are guaranteed to get all the characters.

3) character wish list for future updates:
    Little Mermaid - Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, King Triton, Ursula, Fletsom, Jetsom
    Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Eyeore, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Kanga, Roo, Christopher Robin
    Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs - Snow White, Doc, Happy, Dopey, Grumpy, Sneezey, Bashful, Sleepy, Charming, the Evil Queen
    Robin Hood - Robin, Marion, Little Jon, Friar Tuck, King Richard, Sheriff of Nottingham
    Alice in Wonderland - Alice, Queen of Hearts, Cheshire Cat, White Rabbit, Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum, Mad Hatter, March Hair
    Duck Tales - Uncle Scrooge, Huey, Dewy, Louie, and Webby
    Bambi - Bambi, Thumper, Flower
    Pinocchio - Pinocchio, Gepeto, Cleo, Figero, Jiminey Cricket, Gideon, Fowl Fellow
    Cinderella - add in Fairy Godmother, Lady Tramaine, Drizella, Anastasia, Jacq, Gus, and Lucifer
    Peter Pan - add in Peter, Smee, Hook, Crocodile, Wendy, Michael, John, Nana
    Toy Story - add in the Potato Heads and the Slinky Dog


----------



## lmmatooki

Honestly, with how expensive they have made this expansion, I am no longer going to rush through this storyline. I only have 2.45 M magic and I want to focus on increasing that up and finish leveling up past characters. I have 16/18 of Bagheera's ear hats and was worrying about being so behind but I am not going to rush it. I don't think they will be adding to the main storyline anytime soon after this and they are probably plotting an event so that could potentially give me some time to save up.


----------



## TeamTigerLilly

This might be complete wishful thinking on my part, but some areas of the park seem a little brighter. For example, I can see the colors of the pirate ship's deck and flags, when before it was darkened by "the curse". I just got the prompt to welcome Bullseye today.


----------



## mmmears

I now have Mowgli, Bagheera and Baloo all doing separate quests.  So I'm guessing there will be a second round of fighting Shere Khan after they are done?  I really have no idea.  I'm using this time to level up some of my Aladdin characters.  By tomorrow night I'll only have 2 that aren't at L10 (Jafar, who is far from it, and Iago who is at L9).  I'm also not rushing through this update, since I really like Jungle Book and I find the game more interesting when there is a story.  I don't want to rush and finish and then have nothing to do again.  (And interns, no that does NOT mean I want another timed event!!!)


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> (And interns, no that does NOT mean I want another timed event!!!)


Well, they do have a full month to stick us with some lame Halloween event.  Though I can't exactly say that I am itching to put Goofy back into his skeleton costume again.


----------



## Somnam

I was wondering how you guys thought Little Mermaid could be incorporated into this game? 

Ariel and Eric would both walk on land, but Ariel could have a couple missions (that uses her fathers magic?) so she can spend time in one of the bodies of water with her mermaid fins to keep those who want her mermaid form happy.

Scuttle is a not a problem. Sebastian has shown he can walk on land easily, and for some time so again no problem.

But then it gets trickier. What do they do with Triton, Ursula and Flounder? Ursula was able to drag herself along the boat deck at the end of the movie but that would look strange if she were animated that way all the time. I was thinking Triton could glide along on a magical wave like the one the one he used to say goodbye to Ariel at the end of the movie. But Flounder, I have no idea. Perhaps, he can stay permanently in one of the bodies of water, or float in a magical bubble created by Triton, but then that could look weird.

I would also love to see Up added to the growing list of character collections. Doug, Mr Fredricksen, Russell, Kevin, Alpha and Charles Muntz. They also have a lot of potential for beautiful looking attractions such as Mr Fredricksens balloon house, Paradise Falls and the spirit of Adventure.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

After collecting items for Shere khan since Thursday morning, I am at 60/60 prickly pears 5/10 Fire Sticks and 3/10 Ears. Not the hardest to get items for but it hasn't been easy either


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Well, they do have a full month to stick us with some lame Halloween event.  Though I can't exactly say that I am itching to put Goofy back into his skeleton costume again.



Did someone say tap the spiders mini-quest?!?!!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

With the past two long events (lion king and Aladdin) my jungle book was put on hold along with slow drop rates for mowgli and I didn't get to welcome him until the middle of the Aladdin event. After the update the drop rate for mowgli got better and now I've been on the task of welcoming bagheera for the past three weeks!!! My drop rates have been a one a day kind of thing but I haven't gotten a single one in the past two days! I only have 9/18 perches and 7/20 ear hats. And I'm fuming! I was hoping since the new update that since mowgli's drop rates got better that bagheera's would be too because I remember reading other players comments on how difficult it was to get his tokens. But it seems that's not the case! Ok I think my rant is over.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Did someone say tap the spiders mini-quest?!?!!


You have no idea how excited I was by just the very mention of that suggestion.  Oh wait, you probably do...


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> With the past two long events (lion king and Aladdin) my jungle book was put on hold along with slow drop rates for mowgli and I didn't get to welcome him until the middle of the Aladdin event. After the update the drop rate for mowgli got better and now I've been on the task of welcoming bagheera for the past three weeks!!! My drop rates have been a one a day kind of thing but I haven't gotten a single one in the past two days! I only have 9/18 perches and 7/20 ear hats. And I'm fuming! I was hoping since the new update that since mowgli's drop rates got better that bagheera's would be too because I remember reading other players comments on how difficult it was to get his tokens. But it seems that's not the case! Ok I think my rant is over.


Before the launched the Jungle Book event, the drop rates on both characters were abysmal.  Now that they expanded the characters and made it an official expansion of the story line, my drops have been much better.  Mowgli is waiting to level up to 8 and Bagheera is midway to moving up to 8 as well.  King Louie is waiting to go to 9 and Baloo is going to 7.  All waiting for the battle with Shere Khan to be over.


----------



## lmmatooki

Of course, after I say that I am not going to rush this storyline, I get all of Bagheera's items lol okay then


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Before the launched the Jungle Book event, the drop rates on both characters were abysmal.  Now that they expanded the characters and made it an official expansion of the story line, my drops have been much better.  Mowgli is waiting to level up to 8 and Bagheera is midway to moving up to 8 as well.  King Louie is waiting to go to 9 and Baloo is going to 7.  All waiting for the battle with Shere Khan to be over.



I agree the drop rates are much better now than before, even if it's still not easy to collect the items.  You're ahead of me with your characters.  My 4 Jungle Book ones are at Level 6 and Level 7.  It's still taking me quite a while to get the stuff needed to level them.  Oh, and my poor Alien is still out there somewhere, endlessly looking for items to level himself up.  He feels rather lonely.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I agree the drop rates are much better now than before, even if it's still not easy to collect the items.  You're ahead of me with your characters.  My 4 Jungle Book ones are at Level 6 and Level 7.  It's still taking me quite a while to get the stuff needed to level them.  Oh, and my poor Alien is still out there somewhere, endlessly looking for items to level himself up.  He feels rather lonely.


I've managed to get my Alien up to level 7.  It's slow going, but hey, no rush...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I've managed to get my Alien up to level 7.  It's slow going, but hey, no rush...



That's where mine is, too.  And of course, with more items needed each time, he's going a long time between upgrades now.  Like you said though, no rush.  It keeps him busy at least.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Well, they do have a full month to stick us with some lame Halloween event.  Though I can't exactly say that I am itching to put Goofy back into his skeleton costume again.



#PirateMickeyJig


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Well, they do have a full month to stick us with some lame Halloween event.  Though I can't exactly say that I am itching to put Goofy back into his skeleton costume again.



Wondering if they’ll add a couple more NBC characters like dr finklestein or the mayor for example


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I've managed to get my Alien up to level 7.  It's slow going, but hey, no rush...


My Alien is at 7 too.  I've been getting a lot of chests lately which I've been converting to elixir.  I'm almost ready to take him to 8.  The chest drop rate has been great for me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> Wondering if they’ll add a couple more NBC characters like dr finklestein or the mayor for example


I really hope they do.  And the crazy kids.  I can't remember their names off the top of my head, but would like to see them running around.


----------



## lmmatooki

Somnam said:


> I was wondering how you guys thought Little Mermaid could be incorporated into this game?
> 
> Ariel and Eric would both walk on land, but Ariel could have a couple missions (that uses her fathers magic?) so she can spend time in one of the bodies of water with her mermaid fins to keep those who want her mermaid form happy.
> 
> Scuttle is a not a problem. Sebastian has shown he can walk on land easily, and for some time so again no problem.
> 
> But then it gets trickier. What do they do with Triton, Ursula and Flounder? Ursula was able to drag herself along the boat deck at the end of the movie but that would look strange if she were animated that way all the time. I was thinking Triton could glide along on a magical wave like the one the one he used to say goodbye to Ariel at the end of the movie. But Flounder, I have no idea. Perhaps, he can stay permanently in one of the bodies of water, or float in a magical bubble created by Triton, but then that could look weird.
> 
> I would also love to see Up added to the growing list of character collections. Doug, Mr Fredricksen, Russell, Kevin, Alpha and Charles Muntz. They also have a lot of potential for beautiful looking attractions such as Mr Fredricksens balloon house, Paradise Falls and the spirit of Adventure.


Maybe eventually they will add an underwater section? Like Ariel's Cove possibly?


----------



## bluekirty

Somnam said:


> I was wondering how you guys thought Little Mermaid could be incorporated into this game?
> 
> Ariel and Eric would both walk on land, but Ariel could have a couple missions (that uses her fathers magic?) so she can spend time in one of the bodies of water with her mermaid fins to keep those who want her mermaid form happy.
> 
> Scuttle is a not a problem. Sebastian has shown he can walk on land easily, and for some time so again no problem.
> 
> But then it gets trickier. What do they do with Triton, Ursula and Flounder? Ursula was able to drag herself along the boat deck at the end of the movie but that would look strange if she were animated that way all the time. I was thinking Triton could glide along on a magical wave like the one the one he used to say goodbye to Ariel at the end of the movie. But Flounder, I have no idea. Perhaps, he can stay permanently in one of the bodies of water, or float in a magical bubble created by Triton, but then that could look weird.



My bet is that if they do Little Mermaid, they wouldn't include Scuttle or King Triton.  If The Sultan wasn't part of Aladdin, King Triton wouldn't be part of Little Mermaid.  I think they could easily animate Ursula to crawl on land.  Flounder is where it would get difficult.  I imagine they'd solve it like they have with Kaa - just have an attraction called Flounder's Shark Run or something and Flounder is just located there.  That would give four characters, so it'd be more like the NBC event.

I'd love to see Snow White, but that would be a big update if they're going to include all seven dwarfs (and they better).  That would be ten characters that they'd add, although they could get by without the Prince if needed (but not much difference between 9 and 10, so go 10). That might be what the holdup is.  With that many characters, I don't think they'd just do an event - it would have to be main storyline. 



supernova said:


> I've managed to get my Alien up to level 7.  It's slow going, but hey, no rush...



Yeah, I'd just like to welcome him in the first place.   I keep getting annoyed when I get an Iago feather rather than something I can sell at Merlins. Getting close to welcoming him.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> I'd love to see Snow White, but that would be a big update if they're going to include all seven dwarfs (and they better).  That would be ten characters that they'd add, although they could get by without the Prince if needed (but not much difference between 9 and 10, so go 10). That might be what the holdup is.


We currently have 10 Toy Story characters.  Granted they added 2 later on, but still, we're at 10.




bluekirty said:


> Yeah, I'd just like to welcome him in the first place.   I keep getting annoyed when I get an Iago feather rather than something I can sell at Merlins. Getting close to welcoming him.


Never thought we'd see the day when we were thrilled to get a Fun Fire Hydrant.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> We currently have 10 Toy Story characters.  Granted they added 2 later on, but still, we're at 10.



10 and still no slink.


----------



## mmmears

Finally got the "welcome Shere Khan" quest.  This one will take weeks I'm guessing, but glad to finally see it in my "to do" list.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> I've managed to get my Alien up to level 7.  It's slow going, but hey, no rush...



Mine is almost at 7. I could buy what I need in elixir but I like sending him out for his own items and Im enjoying the fact he is useful and can help with Baloo and Bagheera.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> 10 and still no slink.


Speakers go up to 11.  Not game rosters.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

supernova said:


> Before the launched the Jungle Book event, the drop rates on both characters were abysmal.  Now that they expanded the characters and made it an official expansion of the story line, my drops have been much better.  Mowgli is waiting to level up to 8 and Bagheera is midway to moving up to 8 as well.  King Louie is waiting to go to 9 and Baloo is going to 7.  All waiting for the battle with Shere Khan to be over.



I knew my rants were good for something this morning I checked on my characters and got 2 ear hats and 1 perch! If the drop rates were like this every day I would be a happy camper!


----------



## FoSho7787

Windwaker4444 said:


> It'd be fun to take on Hades and move Herc and Meg into Frontierland.


Hercules! Hercules!



Windwaker4444 said:


> Hard to believe that Snow White and the dwarfs aren't in the game yet.  I bet Dopey would be premium.


We still have a lot of popular classic princesses to add to this game - I'd imagine that Ariel and Snow White will be Donaldx4!



mmmears said:


> Ooh! I forgot all about the 100 Acre Woods creatures.


Ya'll are rocking my socks!




Beccybooboo said:


> Well we know 101 dalmations is out lol


I don't know - what if they just added the main characters from the story line, and then set up an attraction for the rest of the puppies? That way, they'd be there and we could see them playing around their attraction and the area, but we'd only welcome; Anita & Roger, Pongo & Perdita, Patch & Lucky, & the Nanny ... All up against Cruella De Ville!
8 Characters is a pretty standard character expansion for this game (Plus we'd get attractions that came with Puppies!!!)



HappyRoadTrip said:


> I'd like to see Alice...let's animate the caterpillar and have him smoke the hookah.


This needs to happen sooner rather than later!

All of you talking about battling Shere Khan, and here I am trying to start Welcoming Bagheera because I finally just got all her items this morning...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Somnam said:


> I was wondering how you guys thought Little Mermaid could be incorporated into this game?
> 
> Ariel and Eric would both walk on land, but Ariel could have a couple missions (that uses her fathers magic?) so she can spend time in one of the bodies of water with her mermaid fins to keep those who want her mermaid form happy.
> 
> Scuttle is a not a problem. Sebastian has shown he can walk on land easily, and for some time so again no problem.
> 
> But then it gets trickier. What do they do with Triton, Ursula and Flounder? Ursula was able to drag herself along the boat deck at the end of the movie but that would look strange if she were animated that way all the time. I was thinking Triton could glide along on a magical wave like the one the one he used to say goodbye to Ariel at the end of the movie. But Flounder, I have no idea. Perhaps, he can stay permanently in one of the bodies of water, or float in a magical bubble created by Triton, but then that could look weird.





I did notice that you can see a bit more into the hidden area in the upper left and if you go over as far to the left as you can you can see a large body of water ... so that could theoretically be for water based characters (Little Mermaid, Finding Nemo, etc.)


----------



## lmmatooki

I also noticed between the new land and where the battle was with Mother Gothel, you can see a lot more water by the boat. I think that could be for Peter Pan with the mermaids and Crocodile and then possible Ariel. You never know, they might impress us with what they can do! I want to see how much animation/design they can do!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> ... they might impress us with what they can do! I want to see how much animation/design they can do!


That made me chuckle.


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> All of you talking about battling Shere Khan, and here I am trying to start Welcoming Bagheera because I finally just got all *her* items this morning...



_His_.  Bagheera is a he.


----------



## supernova

Only one set of battles this time before welcoming the villain.  For some reason, they chose to have the battle take place at a portal.  One, of course, that they aren't ready to open.  Friggin' interns....


----------



## DarrylR

Well this new patch of land was pretty useful. It’s possible to fit every Lion King & Jungle book attraction, concession and decoration on it. I have all my Jungle Book characters at 6 currently. The only non Jungle Book character that is still not up to 10 is Scar. 

With this new land I’ve been able to create two new Mickey Hat stand farms. Those, without a doubt, are the easiest way to gain magic fast. I was at 16,000,000 before Jungle Book. I’ll be back up to that in no time with these farms. Doesn’t look like at this stage of the game we’ll be worrying about land anymore. 

Level 51
Visitors 30,000,000
Magic 13,000,000
Visitor Ranking 99


----------



## supernova

DarrylR said:


> Well this new patch of land was pretty useful. It’s possible to fit every Lion King & Jungle book attraction, concession and decoration on it. I have all my Jungle Book characters at 6 currently. The only non Jungle Book character that is still not up to 10 is Scar.
> 
> With this new land I’ve been able to create two new Mickey Hat stand farms. Those, without a doubt, are the easiest way to gain magic fast. I was at 16,000,000 before Jungle Book. I’ll be back up to that in no time with these farms. Doesn’t look like at this stage of the game we’ll be worrying about land anymore.
> 
> Level 51
> Visitors 30,000,000
> Magic 13,000,000
> Visitor Ranking 99


I opened up the new patch by the portal and have nothing in it.  Won't need it until they offer new buildings, actually.  Every single attraction is out, and I have an entire patch of land sitting dormant.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Only one set of battles this time before welcoming the villain.  For some reason, they chose to have the battle take place at a portal.  One, of course, that they aren't ready to open.  Friggin' interns....


Wasn't all non-event battles placed at the portals?


----------



## DoreyAdore

I've been away from the game for five days now. I'm at a military training school in SC and haven't been able to access my phone for a bit. Just started battling Shere Khan. Hopefully, I can check in every couple of days and still keep up. I am so glad this isn't a timed event!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Wasn't all non-event battles placed at the portals?


Don't remember. But they all opened a portal, except for Goethal.


----------



## AJGolden1013

FoSho7787 said:


> Don't spend your event currency (EC) on that! At the end, they will convert ever 2,000 of your event currency to the Pink diamond shaped gems! They're worth a lot, so save your event currency! Send Jessie and goofy on their 6 minute tasks as much as possible, they have THE BEST rate for gaining event currency.
> 
> And I just hit 58k in currency.... hoping for 65k maybe? 70k???? Wish I could get that 80, but it's probably not statistically possible.



I have been scrolling through the pages and I FINALLY figured out what EC means and what having so much extra at the end of an event will get me.  Thank you so much for posting this.  I"m sure others have posted this, but yours is the first I saw.  Thank you.


----------



## DoreyAdore

The mom in me is a bit concerned about Mogli waving fire (The Red Flower) around in a TREE.  Someone is  going to wind up needing to stop, drop, and roll.


----------



## lmmatooki

DoreyAdore said:


> The mom in me is a bit concerned about Mogli waving fire (The Red Flower) around in a TREE.  Someone is  going to wind up needing to stop, drop, and roll.


Hahaha I can't wait to see that now


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Only one set of battles this time before welcoming the villain.  For some reason, they chose to have the battle take place at a portal.  One, of course, that they aren't ready to open.  Friggin' interns....



Of course! Why do we have portals? When entry is forbidden.


----------



## Beccybooboo

DoreyAdore said:


> The mom in me is a bit concerned about Mogli waving fire (The Red Flower) around in a TREE.  Someone is  going to wind up needing to stop, drop, and roll.



They are going to need to add the Disneyland Fire Dept to main street pronto we cant have our parks burnt down and lose our progress


----------



## PrincessS121212

FoSho7787 said:


> I don't know - what if they just added the main characters from the story line, and then set up an attraction for the rest of the puppies? That way, they'd be there and we could see them playing around their attraction and the area, but we'd only welcome; Anita & Roger, Pongo & Perdita, Patch & Lucky, & the Nanny ... All up against Cruella De Ville!
> 8 Characters is a pretty standard character expansion for this game (Plus we'd get attractions that came with Puppies!!!)



The Mulan timed event was only 3 characters, so they could just add to the main story with Pongo, Perdita, and Cruella and skip all the extra characters, maybe a building or 2.

As much as I really want Little Mermaid, I still want them to finish Pirates to level 10 first. It's still driving me nuts!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Beccybooboo said:


> They are going to need to add the Disneyland Fire Dept to main street pronto we cant have our parks burnt down and lose our progress


Why do I get the feeling that instead they would just give us Pluto in a costume of a fireman's hat and hose that we'd have to earn first?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I was looking through all of my bundle packages at all those little characters that I don't have and all of those beautiful gems and thought. If I bought all of these bundles it would be $65. Now I would never just blow $65 on a game but oh if I were rich...


----------



## Quellman

Rachel Snow White said:


> I was looking through all of my bundle packages at all those little characters that I don't have and all of those beautiful gems and thought. If I bought all of these bundles it would be $65. Now I would never just blow $65 on a game but oh if I were rich...


That's about the cost of an xbox or playstation game.


----------



## lmmatooki

Just noticed under a DMK facebook post that someone commented "But how about a live stream about the Halloween update" and they responded with "Noted. "


----------



## JamesGarvey

How is this for a first world problem:

got a facebook message that i won 3 platinum chests in the facebook contest (i think it was the which jungle book character are you screenshot). The one flaw: i cant get anything useful from platinum chests right now, so i'm attempting to unlock shere khan before my 48 hour to respond window ends so i at least have the chance of getting some tokens for it.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> Just noticed under a DMK facebook post that someone commented "But how about a live stream about the Halloween update" and they responded with "Noted. "


I saw that too. Makes you wonder what they are up to. Also saw that some people were getting pumpkin pie stands.


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> I saw that too. Makes you wonder what they are up to. Also saw that some people were getting pumpkin pie stands.


I am certain they are up to something


----------



## mikegood2

*FINALLY ABLE TO BEGIN COLLECTING ITEMS TO WELCOME SHERE KHAN!!! 
*
Then the excitement quickly disappeared when I found out both his items are labeled as Legendary. So if I try really hard collecting the 10 items required for each, I *MIGHT* be lucky enough to welcome Shere Khan before this year ends! But that would probably be a Christmas miracle! 
*
*


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *FINALLY ABLE TO BEGIN COLLECTING ITEMS TO WELCOME SHERE KHAN!!!
> *
> Then the excitement quickly disappeared when I found out both his items are labeled as Legendary. So if I try really hard collecting the 10 items required for each, I *MIGHT* be lucky enough to welcome Shere Khan before this year ends! But that would probably be a Christmas miracle!


Yep.  Been at it for three days and I have 3 fire sticks and 2 ear hats to show for it.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep.  Been at it for three days and I have 3 fire sticks and 2 ear hats to show for it.



That's good!  I'm at one stick and 4 ear hats.  This is going to take a while.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> I am certain they are up to something


I also saw that a person asked about the game being decorated for Halloween and DMK responded and said "its a surprise"



supernova said:


> Yep.  Been at it for three days and I have 3 fire sticks and 2 ear hats to show for it.


I'm on day 8 and have 7 fire sticks and 6 ear hats. Its slow but could be worse


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> I also saw that a person asked about the game being decorated for Halloween and DMK responded and said "its a surprise"



Ooooo, I would love seeing it decorated for Halloween!


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

supernova said:


> I opened up the new patch by the portal and have nothing in it.  Won't need it until they offer new buildings, actually.  Every single attraction is out, and I have an entire patch of land sitting dormant.



Any chance you'd be willing to post some screen shots of your park so we can see how it's set up?  I'd love to have that much empty space so I can farm.


----------



## supernova

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Any chance you'd be willing to post some screen shots of your park so we can see how it's set up?  I'd love to have that much empty space so I can farm.


Absolutely!  When I get home, I can shrink the photos down to a more manageable size.  I took screen shots of Frontierland and then the new empty space.  Should I do the whole park?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Oops I forgot about BTMRR being opened and haven't been collecting its magic, thats too bad I could have done with that magic now I am sitting on just over 6 million.


----------



## Ariel0111

I am super envious of everyone at shere khan stage and millions in magic i started at 0 after unlocking baloo and opened BTMRR then 0 again and with a lot of pain got baloo oasis and now im starting from 0 and collecting for Kaas jungle gym...its really very frustrating i cant level up my jungle book characters because i dont have magic to spare. And i am sending my characters on 1 hour jobs and even opened my 3rd treasure chest portal in hopes of more magic


----------



## AJGolden1013

For anyone who has free time, is NOT easily distracted and needs to build their magic bank, I have a few suggestions for you....

60 second tasks get you 6 magic, in one consecutive hour + 360 
3 minute tasks get you 9 magic, 20 times in one hour = 180 
6 minute tasks get you 16 magic, 10 times per hour = 160

Just a helpful hint for anyone who might need the info


----------



## DoreyAdore

Ariel0111 said:


> I am super envious of everyone at shere khan stage and millions in magic i started at 0 after unlocking baloo and opened BTMRR then 0 again and with a lot of pain got baloo oasis and now im starting from 0 and collecting for Kaas jungle gym...its really very frustrating i cant level up my jungle book characters because i dont have magic to spare. And i am sending my characters on 1 hour jobs and even opened my 3rd treasure chest portal in hopes of more magic


Welcome! We have all been where you are. Try not to get frustrated. Instead, enjoy the game as it unfolds. Most of the people on this board are just that, board. That's because in between events we have nothing to do. You have lots to do! There's nothing wrong with that.  Don't feel like you need to compete with people who have been at this for upwards of a year. Just enjoy the game.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

AJGolden1013 said:


> For anyone who has free time, is NOT easily distracted and needs to build their magic bank, I have a few suggestions for you....
> 
> 60 second tasks get you 6 magic, in one consecutive hour + 360
> 3 minute tasks get you 9 magic, 20 times in one hour = 180
> 6 minute tasks get you 16 magic, 10 times per hour = 160
> 
> Just a helpful hint for anyone who might need the info



And a reminder that tasks can be ended 30 seconds early for free. So the 60 second task can be ended at 30 seconds, 3 minutes at 2 minutes 30 seconds, and so on. Those free 30 seconds add up after awhile to even more magic.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> For anyone who has free time, is NOT easily distracted and needs to build their magic bank, I have a few suggestions for you....
> 
> 60 second tasks get you 6 magic, in one consecutive hour + 360
> 3 minute tasks get you 9 magic, 20 times in one hour = 180
> 6 minute tasks get you 16 magic, 10 times per hour = 160
> 
> Just a helpful hint for anyone who might need the info


I have been trying to do 2 hr tasks and barely have time to check that, maybe I could set alarms for it or for 1 hour tasks but I know I won't be able to do the shorter tasks. Saving the best I can is better than nothing I guess haha


----------



## AlohaBerry

Rachel Snow White said:


> I was looking through all of my bundle packages at all those little characters that I don't have and all of those beautiful gems and thought. If I bought all of these bundles it would be $65. Now I would never just blow $65 on a game but oh if I were rich...



Money.... Nice to have to spend. At first I balked at paying any real money.... Then after 4 months of play around Valentine's day, I realized that if I am okay with paying for a movie, popcorn, and soda ($20 at least) or an occasional Starbucks (most expensive coffee for your buck)....then what was my issue? So, one bundle later and several more to follow, and 11 months of playing the game, I am cool with some purchasing here and there. I love the game. I love the animations. I love graphics.... So as the credit card commercial says at the end, "cost of being happy because you have an amazing DMK land? Priceless."

Just MHO...


----------



## AlohaBerry

We need Lilo and Stitch!!!!
And Little Mermaid
And the Muppets
And ...


----------



## JComito

Gothmic said:


> It could be 1/10/1984, so I tried Oct. 1, Jan. 10, both with no luck... hmmm.


I figured it out!  Oct 1, 1984 is when Michael Eisner officially became CEO.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Ariel0111 said:


> even opened my 3rd treasure chest portal in hopes of more magic



You will get there.
Cant tell you how many chests I have opened that have only given me magic I have lost count. If I could gift that magic to you I would. Also back when I was in your position I would go collect from the social parks while waiting for 6 min tasks once every 24hrs. Also bo peep and mike have a 3 min task that can be collected after 2 1/2 min that can be helpful too


----------



## FoSho7787

Ariel0111 said:


> I am super envious of everyone at shere khan stage and millions in magic i started at 0 after unlocking baloo and opened BTMRR then 0 again and with a lot of pain got baloo oasis and now im starting from 0 and collecting for Kaas jungle gym...its really very frustrating i cant level up my jungle book characters because i dont have magic to spare. And i am sending my characters on 1 hour jobs and even opened my 3rd treasure chest portal in hopes of more magic



If you're able, get some hat stands that you can collect every hour, and fill all the empty space in your park with them... that way, you can collect all those when you do check back on the hour.





AlohaBerry said:


> We need Lilo and Stitch!!!!
> And Little Mermaid
> And the Muppets
> And ...



I did not realize the Muppets were owned by Disney, too! That WOULD be exciting!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So a random thing - since I have opened Big at binder I have never seen any guests riding it

I often see them coming up to what looks like the entrance and then bumping in to it several times (as if the door is closed) and eventually walking away

Is this how it is for others or do you see guests riding it?


----------



## Aces86

AlohaBerry said:


> Money.... Nice to have to spend. At first I balked at paying any real money.... Then after 4 months of play around Valentine's day, I realized that if I am okay with paying for a movie, popcorn, and soda ($20 at least) or an occasional Starbucks (most expensive coffee for your buck)....then what was my issue? So, one bundle later and several more to follow, and 11 months of playing the game, I am cool with some purchasing here and there. I love the game. I love the animations. I love graphics.... So as the credit card commercial says at the end, "cost of being happy because you have an amazing DMK land? Priceless."
> 
> Just MHO...



I agree! I don’t mind spending $10 here and there.


----------



## Aces86

Spent $10 on legendary chests trying to get the rest of the beauty and the beast characters... got so many creperies ugh but now am just missing mrs Potts, be our guests, and belles formal outfit


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> So a random thing - since I have opened Big at binder I have never seen any guests riding it
> 
> I often see them coming up to what looks like the entrance and then bumping in to it several times (as if the door is closed) and eventually walking away
> 
> Is this how it is for others or do you see guests riding it?


I've had an occasional guest ride it.  Very short ride, though.  Once around the track and the kid is back at the front of the ride.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I've had an occasional guest ride it.  Very short ride, though.  Once around the track and the kid is back at the front of the ride.


They were asking about big thunder mountain, not seven dwarf mine train!


----------



## AJGolden1013

FoSho7787 said:


> I did not realize the Muppets were owned by Disney, too! That WOULD be exciting!




It's time to meet the muppets, it's time to light the lights.......

That would be a MASSIVE update though, I mean there are so many great characters, how do you choose?


----------



## go oilers go

Got zootopia today...two platinum chests one day apart.  One had magic, and the other the race track.  Does it "do" anything?  Kind of anticlimactic


----------



## xthebowdenx

go oilers go said:


> Got zootopia today...two platinum chests one day apart.  One had magic, and the other the race track.  Does it "do" anything?  Kind of anticlimactic


Jeez. I wish I could get the race track so easily.

However, 1 day in and already I have 5/20 on Shere Khan tokens.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

go oilers go said:


> the race track. Does it "do" anything?



Very rarely a kid will board the meter maid vehicle, and chase the red car around the track a couple times.

I was thrilled today when I saw a kid get on their knees on a lily pad and ride around the Jungle River Drift.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Things have been great at this relaxed pace lately.  I think I'm ready for a Halloween event (don't hate me)!!!  I finally finished leveling up all the Zootopia and Lion King characters..  I'm battling Shere Khan for the first time.  I love the size of land that unlocked next to BTMR.  I didn't expect it to be that huge.  I was able to move the Theater and Flying Carpet Rides next to the other Aladdin attractions easily.  The the cherry on top of my DMK sundae is...I finally got the Be Our Guest Restaurant.  That one haunted me when I missed it during the event.  I'm ready for the next challenge!!!!


----------



## AlohaBerry

I am currently going with the theory "If I build it, they will come" translated into "if I make space for it, it will come." I moved out everything nearby my other lonely Zootopia rides.... Where all my at level 9 or 10 Zootopia characters hang out....Waiting  for my Zootopia Racetrack.... 

I am still waiting for the day my chest will come in. My stats seem even worse than everyone else's! Only 3 Platinum chests randomly given to me- and after spending all my gems down to the last gem for 11 Platinum chests... I got lots of magic...and some decorations. (And sadly my magic is now almost gone (below a million!!) since the new Jungle Book tasks and new land ate most of it up).

I believe when I finally get it (if I get it), it will all feel rather anticlimactic.


----------



## Windwaker4444

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Very rarely a kid will board the meter maid vehicle, and chase the red car around the track a couple times.
> 
> I was thrilled today when I saw a kid get on their knees on a lily pad and ride around the Jungle River Drift.


Haven't seen anyone ride that one yet.  Sounds cute.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> I am currently going with the theory "If I build it, they will come" translated into "if I make space for it, it will come." I moved out everything nearby my other lonely Zootopia rides.... Where all my at level 9 or 10 Zootopia characters hang out....Waiting  for my Zootopia Racetrack....
> 
> I am still waiting for the day my chest will come in. My stats seem even worse than everyone else's! Only 3 Platinum chests randomly given to me- and after spending all my gems down to the last gem for 11 Platinum chests... I got lots of magic...and some decorations. (And sadly my magic is now almost gone (below a million!!) since the new Jungle Book tasks and new land ate most of it up).
> 
> I believe when I finally get it (if I get it), it will all feel rather anticlimactic.


Following your sound wisdom, I now have an open space ready and waiting for Splash Mountain.  Nothing else has worked, so I'm going to follow your lead.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Somnam

So I decided to buy two lots of the 9.99 Beauty and the Beast chests. I already had Beast and Belle and Gaston from three chests I bought for 60 gems last time they did the chests.

I was quite lucky. Got everything except Cogsworth and the two costumes. Bought another chest for 60 gems and got Cogsworth straight away. Might try for the costumes later.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Things have been great at this relaxed pace lately.  I think I'm ready for a Halloween event (don't hate me)!!!  I finally finished leveling up all the Zootopia and Lion King characters..  I'm battling Shere Khan for the first time.  I love the size of land that unlocked next to BTMR.  I didn't expect it to be that huge.  I was able to move the Theater and Flying Carpet Rides next to the other Aladdin attractions easily.  The the cherry on top of my DMK sundae is...I finally got the Be Our Guest Restaurant.  That one haunted me when I missed it during the event.  I'm ready for the next challenge!!!!


I think I am ready too, I am still working on welcoming Baloo. Having an event means that I hold off on all main storylines and then I can accumulate more magic by saving it during the event. Plus, I really want something for Halloween!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I know it JUST happened, but do we know if another update is coming soon?  I'm really looking forward to the next update.  I don't know why I want it so quickly, but I really would like another update soon.  Also if any DMK creators read this, I'm sorry for being selfish.  it's a very fun game!


----------



## lmmatooki

BUT IF they give us another event, I am hoping it is not as glitchy as the last one was


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Haven't been on here lately - I'm going to blame DRL (Darth Real Life).  In any case, I'm still trying to welcome Aurora - her last few tiaras just haven't wanted to drop for me.  I managed to get Donald to lvl 5, which did indeed unlock his Halloween costume.  I'm going to be hard pressed to get the costume before Halloween though as both fabrics are Legendary, and require 15 of each, plus 25 Donald hats!  I did break down and buy the Haunted Mansion (hope I don't regret that if they start an event and I'm low on gems).

Anyone else having issues with a lack of wish kids??  I haven't been logging in as frequently, and therefore have been struggling to stay in the "ecstatic" happiness level, and keep finding myself near the top end of joyous.  With a lack of wish kids though, I've got chests and parades as my only options for getting my happiness back up, which is frustrating when I'm working on tokens with Epic and Legendary drop rates!  I need that extra 10% drop rate boost from happiness!


----------



## mmmears

I might be alone here, but I am definitely NOT ready for an event.  Not ready at all.  I'm still working on Jafar and my Jungle Book characters.  I'm still working on getting Shere Khan, too.


----------



## AlohaBerry

The events keep me from getting all my folks to level 10... 
AND when that happens, I won't have any items to work to getting with my characters... and then I will be strumming my fingers and making fun of all the magic I have but can't use.... 
BUT ... I did I almost run out of during this bunch of land additions and expensive attractions and characters....

So I have NO IDEA which I wish for. As some wise soul said in some movie, "be careful for what you wish for"


----------



## AlohaBerry

I have something for all you NEW PLAYERS (and players who are as hooked on this game as I). I made a spreadsheet of all the attractions in Excel back in January of 2017 and posted it then on this board. I've mostly kept it up to date. I updated Tink's Pixie hut magic info... but didn't pay attention if there were others that changed since Jan 2017 in all the updates we've had.

So this file is for all of you who are wondering if you will ever have enough room for any new attractions and enough magic to buy all the good stuff... Back when I was a new player, I realized I had to store some of my attractions that were poor magic makers. And I need to make sure to click more frequently on attractions that were ready earlier.

Since Merlin's Gathering Spell option happened in some update this summer, that collects from all the attractions and concessions every 4 hours, my magic gathering is much better. But if you are really wanting to harvest magic, click in between the 4 hour times to get all those attractions that make magic in 2 hours.

So this file is something I used the wiki for the game: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms

The file is a Excel file which I've converted to txt for folks to then import back into Excel. I'll also include a PDF print out of it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> BUT IF they give us another event, I am hoping it is not as glitchy as the last one was


So true!!! I had forgotten all the force closings.  Ugh....maybe I'm not ready for an update yet.  The game is working great for me right now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> I have something for all you NEW PLAYERS (and players who are as hooked on this game as I). I made a spreadsheet of all the attractions in Excel back in January of 2017 and posted it then on this board. I've mostly kept it up to date. I updated Tink's Pixie hut magic info... but didn't pay attention if there were others that changed since Jan 2017 in all the updates we've had.
> 
> So this file is for all of you who are wondering if you will ever have enough room for any new attractions and enough magic to buy all the good stuff... Back when I was a new player, I realized I had to store some of my attractions that were poor magic makers. And I need to make sure to click more frequently on attractions that were ready earlier.
> 
> Since Merlin's Gathering Spell option happened in some update this summer, that collects from all the attractions and concessions every 4 hours, my magic gathering is much better. But if you are really wanting to harvest magic, click in between the 4 hour times to get all those attractions that make magic in 2 hours.
> 
> So this file is something I used the wiki for the game: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms
> 
> The file is a Excel file which I've converted to txt for folks to then import back into Excel. I'll also include a PDF print out of it.


Thx!!!!!!!


----------



## Morana

This game is the best! I'm totally addicted. Question - which characters are the best to focus on to progress the storyline? Not sure I want to even get EVE from Wall-E if she's not necessary... I already know that Tinker Bell is useless to level up!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Morana said:


> This game is the best! I'm totally addicted. Question - which characters are the best to focus on to progress the storyline? Not sure I want to even get EVE from Wall-E if she's not necessary... I already know that Tinker Bell is useless to level up!


Eve is pretty useless.  At least Tink helps with mini events.


----------



## Morana

Windwaker4444 said:


> Eve is pretty useless.  At least Tink helps with mini events.



Mini events? How does she help? Sorry I'm a bit of a novice!


----------



## wnwardii

Morana said:


> Mini events? How does she help? Sorry I'm a bit of a novice!



Every now and then we suddenly get notification about collecting "X" for some mini event.  For example, it could be coins or trophies.  So when this happens, some characters like Tinker Bell will have tasks that allow you to collect the item.  Then attractions and maybe some concessions also give you that item when you go to collect the magic.  Then there are other events where you have to click on the flag, spider, tornadoes, etc.  Usually those have been tied to an event, but not always.

There doesn't seem to be any set schedule when this happens.  Or at least not one that I can tell.


----------



## Morana

wnwardii said:


> Every now and then we suddenly get notification about collecting "X" for some mini event.  For example, it could be coins or trophies.  So when this happens, some characters like Tinker Bell will have tasks that allow you to collect the item.  Then attractions and maybe some concessions also give you that item when you go to collect the magic.  Then there are other events where you have to click on the flag, spider, tornadoes, etc.  Usually those have been tied to an event, but not always.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any set schedule when this happens.  Or at least not one that I can tell.



I see! Thanks for that info, I'll keep my eye out during the next event.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I've decided the following
A) this game is addictive but in a good way
B) even if they are useless, I do like having all the characters
C) if it takes me twenty years to level everyone up to ten then so be it, hahaha. 
D) I know I said I wanted a new event and while I still mean it, I think I need a little by of time. Maybe Pocahontas addition in November?
E) thank you all for listening to my ramblings


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I've decided the following
> A) this game is addictive but in a good way
> B) even if they are useless, I do like having all the characters
> C) if it takes me twenty years to level everyone up to ten then so be it, hahaha.
> D) I know I said I wanted a new event and while I still mean it, I think I need a little by of time. Maybe Pocahontas addition in November?
> E) thank you all for listening to my ramblings


I completely agree with all of this. I just really want something Halloween to get me in the spirit and to give me more time to accumulate magic. I would be fine with something towards the end of the month but Pocahontas would be great!


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Did they stop using the crystally chime bells for attraction development?
That was one of my favorite sound effects.


----------



## Morana

I've tried to get Incredibles and B & the B characters in Legendary Chests (60 gems a pop) and both times have received.... shrubs. Wow.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Morana said:


> I've tried to get Incredibles and B & the B characters in Legendary Chests (60 gems a pop) and both times have received.... shrubs. Wow.



I had the same problem with the incredibles.  If I spent the 9.99 or whatever it was for 6 chests, then I got luckier.  I don't know why that happened, or if it just happened, but when I paid the money I did better.  It's a sad situation, but hopefully this helps you a little bit.  For me it helped to think of spending the money as if I'd gone to the movies.  In my case, it works out well.  It's cheaper than a movie and right now there are no movies I want to see.  Best wishes my friend!


----------



## Morana

AJGolden1013 said:


> I had the same problem with the incredibles.  If I spent the 9.99 or whatever it was for 6 chests, then I got luckier.  I don't know why that happened, or if it just happened, but when I paid the money I did better.  It's a sad situation, but hopefully this helps you a little bit.  For me it helped to think of spending the money as if I'd gone to the movies.  In my case, it works out well.  It's cheaper than a movie and right now there are no movies I want to see.  Best wishes my friend!



Well maybe I'll spend some money on a chest and see if that helps my chances. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AlohaBerry

Morana said:


> Well maybe I'll spend some money on a chest and see if that helps my chances. Thanks for the heads up!



I just looked at all my receipts.... And in 1 year I have to admit I have spent almost $200. Now remember, I go to maybe three in theatre movies a year and prefer a McDs coffee over Stolemybucks any day or no coffee. I am pretty frugal... However, I spent... Wait for it... A total of $40 to get Frozone of Incredibles in those dang blast it $9.99 chests! "Honey have you seen my supersuit?" Anyway.... Just saying that sometimes the odds are not so good. So play wisely and... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> I just looked at all my receipts.... And in 1 year I have to admit I have spent almost $200. Now remember, I go to maybe three in theatre movies a year and prefer a McDs coffee over Stolemybucks any day or no coffee. I am pretty frugal... However, I spent... Wait for it... A total of $40 to get Frozone of Incredibles in those dang blast it $9.99 chests! "Honey have you seen my supersuit?" Anyway.... Just saying that sometimes the odds are not so good. So play wisely and... GOOD LUCK!


Wow...do you have every character and attraction?  Love your Starbucks nickname!!!


----------



## mmmears

Still working on collecting the items I need to welcome Shere Khan.  I think it's been more than a week at this point but I'm not sure.  He is one elusive tiger!


----------



## B&tBlove88

I'm about to finish the mission Waking The Snake, and begin the mission Lightning The Way. Does anyone know if I'll be able to begin the next mission Shere-ing Of Grievances right away or do I have to wait the full 24 hours first?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Still working on collecting the items I need to welcome Shere Khan.  I think it's been more than a week at this point but I'm not sure.  He is one elusive tiger!



Same for me. I agree he is one elusive tiger, but so far it seems to be going quicker than I feared. Five days in and I’ve collected 2 red fire sticks and 5 ear hats. Still going to take a few weeks to get all the items, but when I saw that the items were the first legendary, I feared it would be worse.

So far I’m happy with my leveling rate for the Jungle Book Characters. Bagheera (7), Mowgli (8), Baloo (8) and King Louie (9) but ready to max.

I also just finished maxing my final Aladdin character  and other than the JB characters above, I only have Toy Alien (5) left to level!


----------



## LeCras

One red fire stick to go... Collected from all the characters who can get them about an hour ago, and nothing. Hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## MickeySkywalker

mikegood2 said:


> Same for me. I agree he is one elusive tiger, but so far it seems to be going quicker than I feared. Five days in and I’ve collected 2 red fire sticks and 5 ear hats. Still going to take a few weeks to get all the items, but when I saw that the items were the first legendary, I feared it would be worse.
> 
> So far I’m happy with my leveling rate for the Jungle Book Characters. Bagheera (7), Mowgli (8), Baloo (8) and King Louie (9) but ready to max.
> 
> I also just finished maxing my final Aladdin character  and other than the JB characters above, I only have Toy Alien (5) left to level!


We are pretty close to each other. I just finished maxing out all my Aladdin charcters and King Louie just have to finish Alien 8, Baloo 9, Mowgli 9, Bagheera 8, and Shere Khan 2. Would be nice to be caught up for a little bit


----------



## AJGolden1013

So just because I have nothing better to do here's my list of characters......


Merlin - 2 (he doesn't get any higher)

Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Pete, Chip, Dale - all at 10

Zurg, Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge, Rex, Bullseye - all at 10
Alien (still working on him)

Cinderella, Charming - both at 10

Tinkerbelle  - 10

Elizabeth, Jack, Will - 6 (don't go any higher)

Mike, Sully, Boo, Roz, Celia, Randal - all at 10

Wall-E, Eve - both at 10

Mother Gothel, Flynn, Rapunzel, Maximus - all at 10

Aurora, Philip, Flora, Fauna, Maryweather - all at 10

Judi, Nick, Flash - all at 10
Chief - 9 but will be ten in the morning

Mowgli, Bagheera, Baloo - all at 7
King Louie - 8
Sheet Khan (still working on it)

Dash, Violet, Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible, Frozone, Syndrome - all at 10

Zero, Jack, Sally, Oogie Boogie - all at 10

Anna, Olaf, Elsa, Sven, Kristoff, Hans - all at 10

Mushu, Mulan, Li Shang - all at 10

Belle, Beast, Gaston, Chip, Mrs. Potts, Cogsworth, Lumiere - all at 10

Simba, Nala, Zazu, Rafiki, Pumpa - all at 10
Scar, Timon - both at 9 (Timon is ready for ten)

Aladdin, Genie, Iago - all at 9
Jasmine, Abu, Carpet - all at 8 (ready for 9)
Jafar six

Thankfully I go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## DoreyAdore

So, in the last four or so days of attempting to collect items for Shere Khan, I've only been able to retrieve one ear hat.  That's it.  One item.  This is, by far the worst drop rate I've ever had with any character in this game. It's even worse than Baghera. After reading on this blog how some others are doing (WAY better than I am) it makes me wonder, is my drop rate (or lack thereof) possibly related to the fact that I don't have King Louie?  Am I alone in this?  Maybe my drop rate just  is what it is regardless of the useless orangutan?  Hmmm.


----------



## Beccybooboo

B&tBlove88 said:


> I'm about to finish the mission Waking The Snake, and begin the mission Lightning The Way. Does anyone know if I'll be able to begin the next mission Shere-ing Of Grievances right away or do I have to wait the full 24 hours first?



You will need to wait the 24hrs for the new land or skip it with gems to do the next task SOG (12hrs). Once both are done Then you will battle Shere Khan 40 battles each 2hr. Mowgli needs to be level 6, Bagheera 5, King Louie 1 and Baloo 4.


----------



## Beccybooboo

DoreyAdore said:


> So, in the last four or so days of attempting to collect items for Shere Khan, I've only been able to retrieve one ear hat.  That's it.  One item.  This is, by far the worst drop rate I've ever had with any character in this game. It's even worse than Baghera. After reading on this blog how some others are doing (WAY better than I am) it makes me wonder, is my drop rate (or lack thereof) possibly related to the fact that I don't have King Louie?  Am I alone in this?  Maybe my drop rate just  is what it is regardless of the useless orangutan?  Hmmm.



I am not quite there yet, and I havent got Louie. I found not having the gem characters for Aladdin really affected my drop rate for Jafar. Never had issues before in an event I normally purchase the gem characters but didnt this time to see if it made a difference. I believe it does. Not too worried if it takes a long time for Shere Khan because it doesnt matter. Rather keep my gems for Characters I really want to be in the game in the future.


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> So just because I have nothing better to do here's my list of characters......
> Thankfully I go back to work tomorrow.



Haha trying to stop boredom on a day off love it. 
From one Disney organised nerd to another


----------



## mmmears

Not sure about King Louie.  I've been sitting on 9 of SK's ear hats for a few days now, and Louie sure hasn't come through with that 10th one. In fact, nothing at all has dropped in a few days for SK.  I need more fire sticks though, so I guess having a 3rd pair attempt to get the ears is better than nothing.


----------



## Aces86

Anyone else have this glitch? Will go to click my characters at the top left and it’ll randomly send me to the character list (where u level up) or it’ll send me to shop.  So annoying at times.


----------



## ArielDreams

DoreyAdore said:


> So, in the last four or so days of attempting to collect items for Shere Khan, I've only been able to retrieve one ear hat.  That's it.  One item.  This is, by far the worst drop rate I've ever had with any character in this game. It's even worse than Baghera. After reading on this blog how some others are doing (WAY better than I am) it makes me wonder, is my drop rate (or lack thereof) possibly related to the fact that I don't have King Louie?  Am I alone in this?  Maybe my drop rate just  is what it is regardless of the useless orangutan?  Hmmm.



I am in the same boat! About 4 days and ZERO drops for Shere Khan. Every task available has been done. And I have King Louie. So frustrating! And I thought Bagheera was bad...


----------



## mmmears

ArielDreams said:


> I am in the same boat! About 4 days and ZERO drops for Shere Khan. Every task available has been done. And I have King Louie. So frustrating! And I thought Bagheera was bad...



It's so frustrating, isn't it?  I don't know why all the drops have stopped, but it's not fun.  I don't mind things being tough, but wow this is ridiculous.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> So just because I have nothing better to do here's my list of characters......


I am going to do the same because I just cannot sleep 
Merlin - 2 (he doesn't get any higher)

Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Pete, Chip, Dale - all at 10

Zurg, Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge, Rex - all at 10
Bullseye - 6 (ready for 7)
Alien - 3

Cinderella, Charming - both at 10

Tinkerbelle - 10

Elizabeth, Jack, Will - 6 

Mike, Sully, Boo, Roz, Celia, Randal - all at 10

Wall-E, Eve - both at 10

Mother Gothel, Flynn, Rapunzel, Maximus - all at 10

Aurora, Philip, Flora, Fauna, Merryweather - all at 10

Judi -10
Nick - 9 (ready for 10)
Flash - 8
Chief - 6

Mowgli - 3 (ready for 4)
Bagheera - 2 (ready for 3)
Baloo - working on welcoming Only need 5 more ear hats
King Louie - 2 (ready for 3) 
Sheet Khan (not there yet)
- Taking my sweet ole time on this to save up on magic, only at 2.3M at this point

Dash, Violet, Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible, Frozone, Syndrome - all at 10

Zero, Jack, Sally, Oogie Boogie - all at 10

Anna, Olaf, Elsa, Sven, Kristoff, Hans - all at 10

Mushu, Mulan, Li Shang - all at 10

Belle, Beast, Gaston, Chip, Mrs. Potts, Cogsworth, Lumiere - all at 10

Simba - 5
Nala - 7
Zazu - 9
Rafiki, Timon, Pumba - 8 (all ready for 9)
Scar - 3

Aladdin, Jasmine, Genie - 7 
Iago - 5 (ready for 6)
Abu - 6 (ready for 7) 
Carpet - 5 (ready for 6)
Jafar - 3


----------



## Morana

AJGolden1013 said:


> So just because I have nothing better to do here's my list of characters......



Whenever I go the character screens of Tangled, Frozen, the Incredibles (these are my daughters' favourite characters) it says 'Coming Soon'. Does that mean I haven't progressed the storyline enough to open up those characters or were they in a special event and I've missed my chance?


----------



## AlohaBerry

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow...do you have every character and attraction?  Love your Starbucks nickname!!!



1) thanks for admiring SB nickname. Made it up myself. 
2) yes, I every attraction BUT that one Zootopia ride that I may soon rename Zootopia's Yeti (elusive, mythical, sought by many)!! 

I so love my Disney game.  (True Geek)


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Morana said:


> Whenever I go the character screens of Tangled, Frozen, the Incredibles (these are my daughters' favourite characters) it says 'Coming Soon'. Does that mean I haven't progressed the storyline enough to open up those characters or were they in a special event and I've missed my chance?


Those were special event characters and you can only get them when their legendary chests are available for purchase


----------



## Rachel Snow White

1 more ear hat until I can welcome bagheera. Stand on that rock just a little longer mowgli!!! Your friend is coming!


----------



## mmmears

I thought Tangled was part of the main storyline, but honestly I can't remember.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I just realized that it's been quite a while since we've had a mini event.  It seemed like they were happening every couple of days.  I must be a little mental, but I kind of miss it. I really could use a gem prize right about now.  I spent almost all of my gems on Louie.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Beccybooboo said:


> I am not quite there yet, and I havent got Louie. I found not having the gem characters for Aladdin really affected my drop rate for Jafar. Never had issues before in an event I normally purchase the gem characters but didnt this time to see if it made a difference. I believe it does. Not too worried if it takes a long time for Shere Khan because it doesnt matter. Rather keep my gems for Characters I really want to be in the game in the future.


Louie is the first gem character I've skipped as well. I'm with you.  I don't mind spending gems. That's what they're for, but I'd rather use them for a character I want.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I thought Tangled was part of the main storyline, but honestly I can't remember.


I thought so too.  Mother Goethal was a villain who opened a portal.  Or was supposed to have, anyway.


----------



## Morana

Rachel Snow White said:


> Those were special event characters and you can only get them when their legendary chests are available for purchase


----------



## AJGolden1013

Morana said:


> Whenever I go the character screens of Tangled, Frozen, the Incredibles (these are my daughters' favourite characters) it says 'Coming Soon'. Does that mean I haven't progressed the storyline enough to open up those characters or were they in a special event and I've missed my chance?



Frozen & Incredibles were events, Tangled is part of the main story line.  I don't know what exactly unlocks tangled though.  Try this website, it might help you figure things out a bit more.  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough#Act 4


----------



## supernova

A quick check of my characters' status shows:
All characters from all films are max'ed out at their highest level.  Except for:
Toy Alien - 7
Jafar - 9
Baloo - 8
King Louie - 10
Bagheera - 8
Mowgli - 8
Shere Khan - 3 fire sticks away which, unless my drop rates change exponentially, means I won't be welcoming him today


----------



## Rachel Snow White

mmmears said:


> I thought Tangled was part of the main storyline, but honestly I can't remember.


Oh yes I forgot about this my bad tangled is a main storyline set.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Morana said:


>


Tangled is a main storyline I'm sorry for the misinformation I read through it too fast.


----------



## LeCras

My status, by collection:

Sword in the Stone: Maxed out @ lvl 2
Mickey and Friends: All maxed out
Toy Story: Toy Alien is lvl 8, all the others are maxed out
Cinderella: All maxed out
Peter Pan: Maxed out
Pirates of the Caribbean: All maxed out @ lvl 6
Monsters, Inc: All maxed out
Wall-E: All maxed out
Tangled: All maxed out
Sleeping Beauty: All maxed out
Zootopia: All maxed out
Jungle Book: Bagheera lvl 6, Mowgli lvl 8, Baloo lvl 7, King Louie lvl 9, all ready to level up. Currently welcoming Shere Khan
Incredibles: All maxed out
Nightmare Before Christmas: All maxed out
Frozen: All maxed out
Mulan: All maxed out
Beauty and the Beast: All maxed out
Lion King: All maxed out
Aladdin: Aladdin is maxed out, all the others are lvl 9 and ready to level up

I have all the characters and attractions.


----------



## KPach525

I never imagined I would get to the point of groaning when a gold or platinum chest pops up, but 3 times this week I have. Mind you I had 3 of each on my pedastals until Sat when I reluctantly decided to open a platinum and maybe try to airplane mode to get the teacups. Then later that day, a gold appears. So then the gold went up. And on Monday another platinum dropped. So up goes another gold so I can have at least 2 empty. Lo and behold, guess what just popped up. Another gold and I’m right back where I started with 3 and 3 with no real ‘prizes’


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> I never imagined I would get to the point of groaning when a gold or platinum chest pops up, but 3 times this week I have. Mind you I had 3 of each on my pedastals until Sat when I reluctantly decided to open a platinum and maybe try to airplane mode to get the teacups. Then later that day, a gold appears. So then the gold went up. And on Monday another platinum dropped. So up goes another gold so I can have at least 2 empty. Lo and behold, guess what just popped up. Another gold and I’m right back where I started with 3 and 3 with no real ‘prizes’


I keep getting gold and platinum chests as well (started off as more gold but now it is more platinum). I was trying to hold off on opening them but they were taking over. So, I decided to do one platinum today just to see if I can get more concessions for more magic or just more magic because I can't get anything else out of them. Standby for what I get tonight! Too funny that we are in the same boat with chests!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I got a platinum on Monday too.  Strange coincidence.


----------



## supernova

Haven't received anything above a silver chest for weeks now.


----------



## AJGolden1013

There is a Movie coming out this friday, called Goodbye Christopher Robin!  I am HOPING that maybe DMK is timing an update of Winnie the Pooh, in time with this movie release! I'm sure it's wishful thinking, but it would be pretty awesome, just like they did for Beauty & the Beast


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> There is a Movie coming out this friday, called Goodbye Christopher Robin!  I am HOPING that maybe DMK is timing an update of Winnie the Pooh, in time with this movie release! I'm sure it's wishful thinking, but it would be pretty awesome, just like they did for Beauty & the Beast


That's usually more _Disney Crossy Road_'s M.O.  But at this point, who knows.


----------



## supernova

Wow!  Two tasks completed together and both gave fire sticks.  One left!


----------



## mmmears

Good luck with the chests.  I actually have 3 platinum ones just sitting there.  I feel like there is no hope of ever getting the racetrack and I don't want to waste the 24 slot for more unneeded magic, so they just sit there.  Yeah, I feel like Eeyore here.



supernova said:


> Wow!  Two tasks completed together and both gave fire sticks.  One left!



Wow!  That's fantastic!  I'm still sending my characters out, but they aren't as good at finding those items as yours.  Still 3 fire sticks away.


----------



## MrsPottts

AJGolden1013 said:


> There is a Movie coming out this friday, called Goodbye Christopher Robin!  I am HOPING that maybe DMK is timing an update of Winnie the Pooh, in time with this movie release! I'm sure it's wishful thinking, but it would be pretty awesome, just like they did for Beauty & the Beast


I would be SO into that 

Also, has anyone here unlocked the third chest pedestal, and is it worth it? I've been saving gems in hope of another building sale coming up, but I'm now considering spending some lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> There is a Movie coming out this friday, called Goodbye Christopher Robin!  I am HOPING that maybe DMK is timing an update of Winnie the Pooh, in time with this movie release! I'm sure it's wishful thinking, but it would be pretty awesome, just like they did for Beauty & the Beast


That would have been a good idea.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> I got a platinum on Monday too.  Strange coincidence.



I got one too 

my big prize in it was ..... a potted plant :|


----------



## B&tBlove88

Beccybooboo said:


> You will need to wait the 24hrs for the new land or skip it with gems to do the next task SOG (12hrs). Once both are done Then you will battle Shere Khan 40 battles each 2hr. Mowgli needs to be level 6, Bagheera 5, King Louie 1 and Baloo 4.


Thanks


----------



## mshanson3121

So will we see a new event for Halloween?


----------



## minniesBFF

I haven't even opened my game for about a week.  Anyone else getting to this point in gameplay?  I'm sad, because I did spend actual money on this game, but I'm just not finding the motivation to work at it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> So will we see a new event for Halloween?



unclear, but from some comments from the developers in response to questions on the facebook page it seems like "something" is coming - might just be new decorations or something like that though


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I just realized that it's been quite a while since we've had a mini event.  It seemed like they were happening every couple of days.  I must be a little mental, but I kind of miss it. I really could use a gem prize right about now.  I spent almost all of my gems on Louie.


I was thinking the same thing but I am actually quite happy we haven't had one, very relaxing haha (now that being said, we will probably have one soon)


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> unclear, but from some comments from the developers in response to questions on the facebook page it seems like "something" is coming - might just be new decorations or something like that though


Or ... MORE COSTUMES


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> Or ... MORE COSTUMES


#MickeyPirateJig


----------



## mshanson3121

Windwaker4444 said:


> I just realized that it's been quite a while since we've had a mini event.  It seemed like they were happening every couple of days.  I must be a little mental, but I kind of miss it. I really could use a gem prize right about now.  I spent almost all of my gems on Louie.



I'm one of the oddballs that really enjoys both the main and mini events. To me, they keep the game interesting. I'm glad they're trying to bring back more of the original storyline, that definitely helps in the interim.


----------



## go oilers go

DoreyAdore said:


> So, in the last four or so days of attempting to collect items for Shere Khan, I've only been able to retrieve one ear hat.  That's it.  One item.  This is, by far the worst drop rate I've ever had with any character in this game. It's even worse than Baghera. After reading on this blog how some others are doing (WAY better than I am) it makes me wonder, is my drop rate (or lack thereof) possibly related to the fact that I don't have King Louie?  Am I alone in this?  Maybe my drop rate just  is what it is regardless of the useless orangutan?  Hmmm.


Same for me...1 red fire sticks in 4 days of playing and no king Louie for me either.  Slow to say the least!


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> I was thinking the same thing but I am actually quite happy we haven't had one, very relaxing haha (now that being said, we will probably have one soon)


Right when I say this, guess what? Mini Event hahaha it is the tapping silverware


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> So will we see a new event for Halloween?





TheMaxRebo said:


> unclear, but from some comments from the developers in response to questions on the facebook page it seems like "something" is coming - might just be new decorations or something like that though


Not sure what the calendar reads in California out by Gameloft, but here on the east coast, it's already the middle of October.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Or ... MORE COSTUMES



NOOOOOOOOO!  Shhhh.  Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

annnnnnd new mini event - click on the BatB silverware.  ends in 5 days (well, 4 days and 22 hours from now)

standard rewards:
- 10 happiness for 5
- bronze chest for 30
- silver chest for 75
- gold chest for 130

leaderboard awards:
- 1-10: 25 gems and 5,000 magic
- 11-25: 15 gems and 4,500 magic
- 26-100: 5 gems and 4,500 magic
- 101-250: 4,500 magic
- 251-1,000: 2,500 magic
- 1,001-2,500: 2,500 magic
- 2,501-4,000: 1,000 magic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm one of the oddballs that really enjoys both the main and mini events. To me, they keep the game interesting. I'm glad they're trying to bring back more of the original storyline, that definitely helps in the interim.



I don't mind them - some I really don't care about the awards so don't go crazy over it

I would like them to mix it up and try a different format than "click on 8 of [.....] every 2 hours"


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Right when I say this, guess what? Mini Event hahaha it is the tapping silverware


I guess it kind of makes sense, since the enchanted silverware was introduced during the original Beauty & the Beast event, and now they're bringing back the chests with BatB characters inside.


----------



## go oilers go

Just wondering if anybody else is having troubles watching the videos?  I haven't been able to view them for two days now


----------



## McCoy

go oilers go said:


> Just wondering if anybody else is having troubles watching the videos?  I haven't been able to view them for two days now


Yes, I have. On my iPhone I have basically had to completely close out of the app and restart for each video to work.  Never more than one consecutively will work without restarting, and sometimes even the one is an issue. 2-3 days for me also.


----------



## go oilers go

I was closing out and going back in but now I can't do that anymore either.  It's just not  working


----------



## nicki401

You all finding the platinum chests are lucky! I have only found a gran total of 3 in 6 months. I did buy one this morning though and I finally got Splash Mountain!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

You got Splash Mountain?!?  Congrats!!!!  Does everyone have this but me?????


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> You got Splash Mountain?!?  Congrats!!!!  Does everyone have this but me?????


I wonder if purchasing chests carries more weight than finding chests?


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> I wonder if purchasing chests carries more weight than finding chests?



Honestly, I think so. I haven't purchased a lot of chests, but I tend to have better luck when I do.


----------



## Mayi

AlohaBerry said:


> Money.... Nice to have to spend. At first I balked at paying any real money.... Then after 4 months of play around Valentine's day, I realized that if I am okay with paying for a movie, popcorn, and soda ($20 at least) or an occasional Starbucks (most expensive coffee for your buck)....then what was my issue? So, one bundle later and several more to follow, and 11 months of playing the game, I am cool with some purchasing here and there. I love the game. I love the animations. I love graphics.... So as the credit card commercial says at the end, "cost of being happy because you have an amazing DMK land? Priceless."
> 
> Just MHO...



I make that exact comparison (movie and popcorn) whenever anyone asks me why I spend real money on the game.


----------



## LeCras

supernova said:


> I wonder if purchasing chests carries more weight than finding chests?



I've never bought a chest and have every attraction. So it's definitely possible to get them without spending RL cash.


----------



## Osum

I gave in and got a few legendary chests, since I wasn't playing when the BatB event happened. I am so excited, I now have all characters, costumes, and attractions from that event. Apparently, I was very lucky with the chests! 

I also got Splash Mountain in a chest some time ago, and have never bought chests (apart from legendary). Of course, this doesn't prove whether paying for the chests improves your odds, but thought I'd mention it... it really does exist in the un-paid chests.


----------



## Lindz101

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly, I think so. I haven't purchased a lot of chests, but I tend to have better luck when I do.


I would say it doesn't. I purchased the 6 chests and got no characters or buildings just decorations and magic


----------



## Mayi

minniesBFF said:


> I haven't even opened my game for about a week.  Anyone else getting to this point in gameplay?  I'm sad, because I did spend actual money on this game, but I'm just not finding the motivation to work at it.



I've been there a couple of times but I always end up bouncing back.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I wonder if purchasing chests carries more weight than finding chests?


I don't know for myself because I was one of the lucky ones getting Splash Mountain, the gloves, and the racetrack almost immediately somehow


----------



## mmmears

I haven't bought any chests and I have everything except that racetrack.  

And those stupid fire sticks are still eluding me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I wonder if purchasing chests carries more weight than finding chests?



Not sure, I bought a bunch of platinum chests when they had the sale a while ago and still never got the Zootopia race track

(Used gems not actual cash)


----------



## JamesGarvey

"There is a Movie coming out this friday, called Goodbye Christopher Robin! I am HOPING that maybe DMK is timing an update of Winnie the Pooh, in time with this movie release! I'm sure it's wishful thinking, but it would be pretty awesome, just like they did for Beauty & the Beast"

That movie isnt from Disney


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> You got Splash Mountain?!?  Congrats!!!!  Does everyone have this but me?????



I got Lucky with Splash Mountain when it was released in a chest cant remember if I purchased the chest or found it though. TOT was my nightmare it took a long time to finally get it. Hang in there I hope it comes your way soon.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I started collecting for Shere Khan almost 48hrs ago, so far I have 3 of each without Louie. Dont know if its just me but his ear hats are really bright and I think they look really cool.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> I wonder if purchasing chests carries more weight than finding chests?


I doubt it.  I got splash mountain within 10 chests, not purchasing them.  I got the prince charming starter gloves within 1 month and only purchased 1 chest.
I still don't have the zootopia racetrack, despite having every other character and attraction except sher khan.  
I've opened at least 68 chests, 22 of which I purchased with real money using the 11 platinum chest pack and didn't even get a concession stand or decoration.  At least 10 I've purchased through spending money to replenish gems, then spent the gems on chests and got only magic and happiness.  Over 20 chests were purchased with gems earned and I've gotten 2 concession stands, a handful of decoration, and more useless magic/happiness.  The remaining chests were either found in the park or earned with elixirs and same pile of junk.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> You got Splash Mountain?!?  Congrats!!!!  Does everyone have this but me?????



I still don't have it.  I hope I get it eventually.  I don't have any free lame that I'm aware of to put it, but that's okay. I'm also leveling up my characters so I'm about to be very Magic poor shortly.


----------



## tyedye

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So it took me about 10.5 days to collect all the items for Donald and I managed to welcome him this morning!    I noticed after unlocking him that his halloween costume says it will unlock once I get him to lvl 5 - wonder how long that will take!!  He's ready to go to lvl 2, but I need to wait for him to get done with his "date" with Daisy (though it looks more like a fight and a tantrum-throwing Donald to me!).  If I don't get all the halloween costumes before halloween, will they lock again until next year?  Or is it just coincidental that they unlocked during this time of year (i.e. due to where I am in the storyline and not due to it being fall)??  Just wondering if I should focus more on lvling Donald up and focus less on getting Aurora's items to unlock her.



I'm about the same place in the story. I now have Donald to level 5 and it unlocked his costume. The fabric for the costume drops from the Haunted Mansion, so since I have no event characters before Lion King, should I get the HM?  Otherwise that leaves maybe 1 character, once I get them to the level needed, that may drop the fabrics or from gold and platinum chests. Do you have to get the fabric to advance the main story or is his costume just like extra? 

I think those that started playing after a few events and didn't get them from legendary chests won't accumulate magic as quick as those that have played longer. It seems every time I build it up that a character, land, or something else drops it way back down.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

tyedye said:


> I think those that started playing after a few events and didn't get them from legendary chests won't accumulate magic as quick as those that have played longer. It seems every time I build it up that a character, land, or something else drops it way back down.


I think that is true based on my experience. I was on my way to earning my first half million and then had to welcome Pete. I've also chosen to max out some characters to "get them out of the way".

Sadly, I've decided that I don't have enough RL cash to go to WDW for a 3 day Disney binge next month. I can't justify spending that money right before the holidays. Oh well.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure, I bought a bunch of platinum chests when they had the sale a while ago and still never got the Zootopia race track
> 
> (Used gems not actual cash)


Perhaps... but the Gameloft interns don't make money on gems.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Out of idle curiosity, why can only 4 characters fight Zurg? Wouldn't it make more strategic sense to have a large scale attack?


----------



## nicki401

So it figures right after I posted i rarely found platinum chests, one popped up in my game.


----------



## supernova

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Out of idle curiosity, why can only 4 characters fight Zurg? Wouldn't it make more strategic sense to have a large scale attack?


Are you honestly trying to make sense of the decisions of interns?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Not sure why, but I'd love it so much if they gave us another event. Specifically I would like it to be Winnie the Pooh.  

Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Eyeore, Kanga, Roo, and Christopher Robbin.  The event currency could be honey pots.


----------



## Windwaker4444

The more I see,people asking for it has made me really want a Winnie the Pooh event.  I bet Tigger would be a premium gem character.  I'd pay for that one.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Since I saw everyone else doing this I wanted to do it too. 
I started playing this game towards the end of the nbc event. So almost a year playing.
Level 42 

92% happiness 

9,420,785 visitors 

66,800 magic

168 gems

I have all attractions except the zootopia racetrack, Kaa’s jungle gym, mad tea party, wall-e’s house, the kraken, haunted mansion, baloo’s oasis, toy soldiers parachute drop, jumpin jellyfish, golden zephyr, omnidroid city, magic lamp theater, and splash mountain.

These are the characters that I have and their status 

Merlin level 2 (max)

Mickey and friends all level 10

Toy story everyone but toy alien level 10

Toy alien 25/25 claws 17/25 ear hats 

Cinderella max

Tinker bell max

Elizabeth swann and will turner max

Mike, sulley, roz, and Celia max

Randall level 9 ready 

Eve max

Mother gothel level 8 ready 

Flynn level 8 ready 

Rapunzel level 8 ready 

Aurora and prince Phillip max

Flora and fauna max

Judy hopps leveling up to 10 23 hours remaining

Nick Wilde level 9 ready 

Chief bogo level 8 14/16 badges 16/16 ear hats

Bagheera level 2 ready 

Mowgli level 4 ready 

Baloo 2/20  ear hats 1/20 banana mask

Mrs incredible max

Syndrome level 9 ready 

Jack skellington level 8 ready

Anna level nine ready 

Elsa level 8 ready 

Olaf level 8 ready 

Hans level 9 ready 

Kristoff level 8 ready 

Sven level 8 ready 

Li Shang level 8 ready

Belle level 9 ready

Beast level 8 ready 

Lumiere level 8 ready

Cogsworth level 8 ready

Mrs Potts level 8 ready

Chip level 8 ready

Gaston level 9 ready

Zazu level 8 ready

Nala level 8 12/20 paw prints 10/16 ear hats

Simba level 6 ready

Rafiki level 6 ready

Scar level 6 ready

Timon level 8 ready

Pumbaa level 8 ready

Aladdin level 6 ready

Jasmine level 5 ready

Abu level 3 ready

Carpet level 3 ready

Jafar level 4 ready

Iago level 3 4/4 feathers 1/3 ear hats

Genie level 4 ready

The only characters I am missing are

Mulan 

Mu shu 

Zero

Sally

Oogie boogie

Frozone

Dash

Mr. incredible 

Violet

King Louie 

Shere khan

Flash

Merriweather

Maximus

Wall e

Boo

Jack sparrow


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw in my game they added Legendary Chests for getting the Nightmare Before Christmas characters and buildigns

Hopefully that isn't the extent of what they do for Halloween


----------



## lemonsbutera

from what i see on DMK’s facebook, they’ve been using way too many bat emojis. i mean they also use the pumpkin and ghost emojis, but they use the bat kinda a lot. do you guys think it had anything to do with the halloween update? but from what i know there’s no iconic disney movie that had anything to do with bats..


----------



## FoSho7787

lemonsbutera said:


> from what i see on DMK’s facebook, they’ve been using way too many bat emojis. i mean they also use the pumpkin and ghost emojis, but they use the bat kinda a lot. do you guys think it had anything to do with the halloween update? but from what i know there’s no iconic disney movie that had anything to do with bats..



I think it is related to Haunted Mansion - especially since there are bats flying around that castle already. That's my vote for the Halloween characters.... haunted mansion! Even though I would love to see Tower of Terror characters, too!


----------



## mmmears

Well I got really tired of waiting and waiting for that last fire stick, so I decided to level Jafar up (16 hours) since that would probably make the fire stick drop (since I would then have no way to actually welcome Shere Khan) and it worked!   So now I have to wait until really, really, really late tonight to actually get the tiger.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Well I got really tired of waiting and waiting for that last fire stick, so I decided to level Jafar up (16 hours) since that would probably make the fire stick drop (since I would then have no way to actually welcome Shere Khan) and it worked!   So now I have to wait until really, really, really late tonight to actually get the tiger.


Good move.  I had 3/3 characters all crap out on me for that final 10th fire stick (for three days now).  So I managed to level Baloo up to 9, and just wrapped up Jafar at 10.  I was almost concerned that it was going to delay welcoming Shere Khan.  Silly me.  still one flaming tree branch away.  Here's hoping this doesn't go into Day 4...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Good move.  I had 3/3 characters all crap out on me for that final 10th fire stick (for three days now).  So I managed to level Baloo up to 9, and just wrapped up Jafar at 10.  I was almost concerned that it was going to delay welcoming Shere Khan.  Silly me.  still one flaming tree branch away.  Here's hoping this doesn't go into Day 4...



Oh I feel your pain.  It takes forever to get those items.  I hope you get the last one today.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Oh I feel your pain.  It takes forever to get those things.  I hope you get the last one today.


And sure enough, while driving home in stupid Friday evening rush hour traffic traffic along the Staten Island Expressway, I managed to clear two check marks at 5:30.  One gave me nothing, the second gave me the final fire stick.  Now that Jafar is done, I was able to welcome Shere Khan right away.  By the time he's done, I should have Bagheera ready to go to level 9.  And on top of all that, I found a platinum chest in my park.  Really looking forward to receiving my planter decoration or banner.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I am halfway 5 of each for Shere Khan. I am levelling characters up too with hope of helping the drop rate improve.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So very randomly tonight, as I was playing, I was allowed to collect the ball with the star and stripe on it.  I have not yet welcomed Alien and all my Toy Story people are maxed out.  Anyone know what that might be about?  Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> So very randomly tonight, as I was playing, I was allowed to collect the ball with the star and stripe on it.  I have not yet welcomed Alien and all my Toy Story people are maxed out.  Anyone know what that might be about?  Thanks for any assistance.



That happens to me all the time.  Force close the app and then reopen it.  On my phone that fixes the problem, until it stars up again and then I repeat.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> That happens to me all the time.  Force close the app and then reopen it.  On my phone that fixes the problem, until it stars up again and then I repeat.



Thank you!


----------



## lmmatooki

Well, the gold and platinum chests just keep coming, got 2 more gold and 1 more platinum today.


----------



## supernova

FoSho7787 said:


> I think it is related to Haunted Mansion - especially since there are bats flying around that castle already. That's my vote for the Halloween characters.... haunted mansion! Even though I would love to see Tower of Terror characters, too!


Yes, but there really aren't any.  Even for Pirates, they went with movie characters instead of ones from the ride.  I couldn't see how they would even approach ToT with characters.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw in my game they added Legendary Chests for getting the Nightmare Before Christmas characters and buildigns
> 
> Hopefully that isn't the extent of what they do for Halloween


Oh, I don't know... giant walking plates carrying forks seems pretty damn scary to me.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I spotted a kid carrying something huge in the park so I zoomed in, out of curiosity...it was an abu balloon first one I have seen it took along time for any guests to show an interest in the 2 stands I have in my park.


----------



## Gwen Barnhart

Question. I have unlocked the princess/Alice in wonderland part of my park but not the toy story area. Almost all of my toy story characters are at level 10 (max) what quests do I need to do to unlocking cars the toy story park?


----------



## supernova

Gwen Barnhart said:


> Question. I have unlocked the princess/Alice in wonderland part of my park but not the toy story area. Almost all of my toy story characters are at level 10 (max) what quests do I need to do to unlocking cars the toy story park?


Which areas are for Cars and Toy Story?  I'm confused.


----------



## supernova

So waiting a full day before starting the silverware event actually paid off. I'm currently #3 with only 120 plates.


----------



## KPach525

So the interns magic method worked. Pre-alien I had over 3 mil, and today after Baloo and BTMR I am UNDER 100k... time to put those useless characters back to work.


----------



## bookgirl

KPach525 said:


> So the interns magic method worked. Pre-alien I had over 3 mil, and today after Baloo and BTMR I am UNDER 100k... time to put those useless characters back to work.



I had 'sold' off just about every extra decoration I had but I kept all the concessions.  I put them out a couple of days ago to start rebuilding magic.  I also put out buildings that I had in storage.  I'll be really low once I can welcome Sher Kahn.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So out of curiosity, how much time is usually between events?  Is there a set time to pay attention to?  Or is it just launched whenever Game Loft is ready?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> So waiting a full day before starting the silverware event actually paid off. I'm currently #3 with only 120 plates.



How do you hold off on a mini-event?   Just not play at all once you hear/see one has started?


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> How do you hold off on a mini-event?   Just not play at all once you hear/see one has started?


Right. I was careful not to tap on anything for 24 hours. Right now, the top person on my leaderboard has 252. I'm second with 184.  Third place is exactly 8 behind me. Overall, I had don't need to be second. I just don't need to be 26.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Beccybooboo said:


> I spotted a kid carrying something huge in the park so I zoomed in, out of curiosity...it was an abu balloon first one I have seen it took along time for any guests to show an interest in the 2 stands I have in my park.


It gets really entertaining if you follow them around.  I don't have them often, but the kid carrying one often walks into/through other characters, and since the balloons sort of bobs up and down, it looks like the kid is whacking everyone with the balloon.

I still have yet to see any kids with the sparklers from the Mulan concession stand, but for some reason, the kids in my park love to run around in st. patty's day hats while eating croissants.  Apparently I've been trying to build the Magic Kingdom but accidentally built Epcot.


----------



## PrincessS121212

TheMaxRebo said:


> How do you hold off on a mini-event?   Just not play at all once you hear/see one has started?


Depends. If you don't want to partake, just don't tap on the items that it tells you to collect.
If you are referring to the delay strategy everyone else mentions, once you see the ad stating the mini event has started, BEFORE you tap on a single item to collect it (in this case, the dancing tableware) turn off your wifi.  Then you can collect the items for the event without submitting your score on the first day.  Before the event ends, you turn your wifi back on and collect again, and it puts you on an easier leaderboard where you can place higher, having collected fewer items.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Gem Advice:
F2Per sitting on 623 gems.

Characters I can buy:
Boo
WALL-E
Maximus
Flash
King Louie

Buildings I can buy:
RC Racer
Parachute Drop
Mike & Sulley to the Rescue
Chip n Dale Treehouse
Haunted Mansion

Or should i keep hoarding for a future limited time event.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Depends where you are in the game.  I'd skip boo and wall-e.  Maximus, flash, and k. louie are all fairly helpful with the tokens for their sets and a couple others.
Parachute Drop helps with the trophy mini events.  The others depend on where you are in the game if they generate anything.


----------



## JamesGarvey

basically current end game, just trudging through the shere khan tokens to welcome him and progress the story. have every other character besides alien and the currently unavailable sven, oogie and syndrome; everyone but aladdin & jungle book characters are maxed out.


----------



## MrsPottts

KPach525 said:


> So the interns magic method worked. Pre-alien I had over 3 mil, and today after Baloo and BTMR I am UNDER 100k... time to put those useless characters back to work.


What is this method?


----------



## supernova

MrsPottts said:


> What is this method?


You missed her point, that's all


----------



## MrsPottts

supernova said:


> You missed her point, that's all


Oh, lol thanks


----------



## FBWAUT

Hey guys. I’m new here, but had a question. My three kids have the game on their computers through Microsoft. 

I haven’t spent any money on the game yet, but all three are obscessed with Nightmare, so I bought them each the $10 bundle (figured that would count as “buying” the game). 

Anyhow, we didn’t come out with much character wise from the chests. Sally and Mickey/Goofy costumes. 

No Jack’s. 

Any tips if I decide to give them another shot at a chest to up the odds of landing Jack? Thanks.


----------



## supernova

FBWAUT said:


> Hey guys. I’m new here, but had a question. My three kids have the game on their computers through Microsoft.
> 
> I haven’t spent any money on the game yet, but all three are obscessed with Nightmare, so I bought them each the $10 bundle (figured that would count as “buying” the game).
> 
> Anyhow, we didn’t come out with much character wise from the chests. Sally and Mickey/Goofy costumes.
> 
> No Jack’s.
> 
> Any tips if I decide to give them another shot at a chest to up the odds of landing Jack? Thanks.


I think there are still three Halloween costumes left, if I remember correctly, although I don't know if they are all available in the chests.  The Gameloft interns only included four NBC characters in the game, so you've got one with three left.  Then there are two or three attractions plus concession stands to be won.  Hopefully they aren't including the pointless decorations as well.  So as long as there aren't any potential duplicates to the chests (although the concession stands can appear more than once).  So your odds keep improving with each purchase.  There's just no guarantee you'll be winning him with your next $10 purchase.


----------



## supernova

Thank goodness Shere Khan's tokens take so long to (not) win, because while attempting to collect, I've managed to bring Bagheera and Mowgli to Level 9, and now Baloo is in the process of leveling to 10.  I did somehow manage to get Shere Khan to level 2.  I'll be happy when the interns are ready to move onto the update (hopefully they had lots of time during their summer off from class to put in extra hours at Gameloft and they've got a few updates ready to go).  Usually when they introduce a new event or storyline, they improve drop rates and lower wait times towards collecting tokens.  Because at this rate, that stupid tiger's going to be sitting at 2 for quite a while.


----------



## lmmatooki

Puzzle pieces in the kingdom giving clues to what is coming next to the game. Posted on their facebook page and should be popping up in our game soon. On facebook, it shows "lead" and other people posted "osity of" and "ble" so I am guessing "curiosity often leads to trouble"...Alice is coming to the kingdom!


----------



## pyork24

lmmatooki said:


> Puzzle pieces in the kingdom giving clues to what is coming next to the game. Posted on their facebook page and should be popping up in our game soon. On facebook, it shows "lead" and other people posted "osity of" and "ble" so I am guessing "curiosity often leads to trouble"...Alice is coming to the kingdom!



Yup, I got 'osity' and figured that has to be it.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> I think there are still three Halloween costumes left, if I remember correctly, although I don't know if they are all available in the chests.  The Gameloft interns only included four NBC characters in the game, so you've got one with three left.  Then there are two or three attractions plus concession stands to be won.  Hopefully they aren't including the pointless decorations as well.  So as long as there aren't any potential duplicates to the chests (although the concession stands can appear more than once).  So your odds keep improving with each purchase.  There's just no guarantee you'll be winning him with your next $10 purchase.



They include the pointless decorations unfortunately. I got the pumpkin thing when I bought them. Fortunately I got lucky and got all the characters attractions and concessions when I bought them. Can’t remember if I bought one or two bundles though.


----------



## Lindz101

I know a little but ago someone had posted the instructions on the airplane mode to ensure you get something good put of the chest. I cannot find it, can someone please tell me how to do this


----------



## FBWAUT

Aces86 said:


> They include the pointless decorations unfortunately. I got the pumpkin thing when I bought them. Fortunately I got lucky and got all the characters attractions and concessions when I bought them. Can’t remember if I bought one or two bundles though.


So you may have bought two bundles? I’d be ok with that, but what worries me is that they will just recycle the decorations. We bought my daughter the $10 bundle then she spent gems on another and two of her chests gave her the headless horseman. 

That sucked.


----------



## FBWAUT

Lindz101 said:


> I know a little but ago someone had posted the instructions on the airplane mode to ensure you get something good put of the chest. I cannot find it, can someone please tell me how to do this



Thanks. That is what I was wondering. I know how to airplane mode the phone, but the kids are on computers. Anyway to do that with a computer?


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> They include the pointless decorations unfortunately. I got the pumpkin thing when I bought them. Fortunately I got lucky and got all the characters attractions and concessions when I bought them. Can’t remember if I bought one or two bundles though.


Probably would have had to be two bundles.  There are more than six items to collect, especially if they have decorations.


----------



## supernova

FBWAUT said:


> So you may have bought two bundles? I’d be ok with that, but what worries me is that they will just recycle the decorations. We bought my daughter the $10 bundle then she spent gems on another and two of her chests gave her the headless horseman.
> 
> That sucked.


I think that's one that I still don't have, actually.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

supernova said:


> Are you honestly trying to make sense of the decisions of interns?


I'm a newbie. I'm allowed to be naive & optimistic about the interns.


----------



## Pheran

Sad that it doesn't look like we are getting a Halloween event, or it would have started by now.  

EDIT: On the plus side, I broke down and got 1 NBC Legendary chest with gems.  It gave me the Broomstick Graveyard, the only NBC building I was missing.  That was a nice addition for Halloween.


----------



## lmmatooki

Pheran said:


> Sad that it doesn't look like we are getting a Halloween event, or it would have started by now.


I have a feeling they may make Alice a Halloween type event somehow, probably add something with the event because they were acting like something Halloween-like was coming. I'll be surprised if they don't give us something for Halloween. Plus, they could give a live stream on Wednesday and have the event starting on Thursday. Seems like something they would do.


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Puzzle pieces in the kingdom giving clues to what is coming next to the game. Posted on their facebook page and should be popping up in our game soon. On facebook, it shows "lead" and other people posted "osity of" and "ble" so I am guessing "curiosity often leads to trouble"...Alice is coming to the kingdom!



I got it this morning. Yay for Alice.  I am excited to use up some of my gems!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> Puzzle pieces in the kingdom giving clues to what is coming next to the game. Posted on their facebook page and should be popping up in our game soon. On facebook, it shows "lead" and other people posted "osity of" and "ble" so I am guessing "curiosity often leads to trouble"...Alice is coming to the kingdom!



and the image showed a scene with a mushroom - so Alice (or, really, wonderland) was my first thought.  That should be fun!  

What characters do we think they will have?

- Alice
- White Rabbit
- Queen of Hearts
- Mad Hatter
- Cheshire Cat
- Tweedle Dee/Tweedle Dum

Assume the parade float will have the caterpillar on it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> I have a feeling they may make Alice a Halloween type event somehow, probably add something with the event because they were acting like something Halloween-like was coming. I'll be surprised if they don't give us something for Halloween. Plus, they could give a live stream on Wednesday and have the event starting on Thursday. Seems like something they would do.



I thought a fun little thing for Halloween would be to give Baloo costumes so he can be his Little John persona from Robin Hood and Pilot's outfit from TaleSpin


----------



## pyork24

FBWAUT said:


> Thanks. That is what I was wondering. I know how to airplane mode the phone, but the kids are on computers. Anyway to do that with a computer?



So this has not been tested and you should proceed at your own risk.

The Airplane Mode trick works because it doesn't allow the game to talk with the server.  You open the chest and delete the local save file all while disconnected from the network.  As long as your game progress is saved to the store (App or Play) or Facebook, you won't lose progress when you reinstall the game.

On a PC, it should work the same way.  Disconnect the Internet after getting in the game.  Open your chest.  If you don't like the result, uninstall the game the reconnect to the network.  Reinstall and restore your progress from the store or Facebook.  Rinse and repeat until you get what you want.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Do the Halloween costumes provide anything more than the cute outfit? New access to tasks or drops? I'm debating if Daisy's Renaissance outfit is worth 20K.

Thanks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Do the Halloween costumes provide anything more than the cute outfit? New access to tasks or drops? I'm debating if Daisy's Renaissance outfit is worth 20K.
> 
> Thanks.



I forget which ones had which things but I recall at least Mickey's Pirate Jig getting an item or something later on.  Overall I find the constumes to have minimum benefit - ioutside of the specific event


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am SO excited for Alice in Wonderland!  I hope we get most of the characters.  Specifically.....for my liking.....

Alice
White Rabbit
Cheshire Cat
Mad Hatter
March Hare
Tweedle Dee
Tweedle Dum
Queen of Hearts

Also someone correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this also where we heard the story of the walrus and the carpenter?


----------



## MrsPottts

AJGolden1013 said:


> Also someone correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this also where we heard the story of the walrus and the carpenter?


Yes it is! The little oysters from that would be SO flippin cute for a tapping event!


----------



## mmmears

Alice sounds like a great idea, especially since we have that Alice corner set up in Fantasyland, plus the Tea Cups.

Costumes?  Not so much for me.  I have never enjoyed the costume part of this game.

In other news, if I didn't dislike Shere Khan before (he's one scary tiger) then I definitely dislike him now since his items are so tough to get.  He reminds me of Donald (who I really like, but I didn't like trying to level him up for months).


----------



## Aces86

FBWAUT said:


> So you may have bought two bundles? I’d be ok with that, but what worries me is that they will just recycle the decorations. We bought my daughter the $10 bundle then she spent gems on another and two of her chests gave her the headless horseman.
> 
> That sucked.



Yes I got super lucky to get the characters and attractions. I won’t spend more than $20 at a time. Sometimes I’ll spend the 60 gems along with them. I haven’t gotten as lucky with beauty and the beast bundles, keep getting concession stands with those.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Thank goodness Shere Khan's tokens take so long to (not) win, because while attempting to collect, I've managed to bring Bagheera and Mowgli to Level 9, and now Baloo is in the process of leveling to 10.  I did somehow manage to get Shere Khan to level 2.  I'll be happy when the interns are ready to move onto the update (hopefully they had lots of time during their summer off from class to put in extra hours at Gameloft and they've got a few updates ready to go).  Usually when they introduce a new event or storyline, they improve drop rates and lower wait times towards collecting tokens.  Because at this rate, that stupid tiger's going to be sitting at 2 for quite a while.



Shere Khan's Tokens are driving me crazy! I got the final ear a few days ago, but have been stuck on 4 fire sticks for close to a week. doing fairly well on all the other JB characters though. My Bagheera's at level 8, Mowgli at level 9 and Baloo/King Louis are both maxed. Toy Alien is still stuck at level 5, but I should be able to start focusing on him soon. 

I’m hoping that the Alice stuff is a game update instead of an event, but Honestly I’d be fine with either.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> I’m hoping that the Alice stuff is a game update instead of an event, but Honestly I’d be fine with either.



I am very doubtful that it won't be an event but that is just my opinion, seems very unlikely with them.


----------



## Mayi

lmmatooki said:


> I am very doubtful that it won't be an event but that is just my opinion, seems very unlikely with them.


They just added Jungle Book to the storyline so I'm guessing this might be a (halloween) event.


----------



## Mayi

Have they announced a livestream oh Facebook yet?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Mayi said:


> Have they announced a livestream oh Facebook yet?



There has been NO announcement made but I went back and did some "research" and the live stream should be in about a week.  Just looking back at previous teasers and then announcements of the live stream and then the date. Here's hoping they stick to that....


----------



## Beccybooboo

I have all of Shere Khans sticks just waiting on 4 more ear hats. Would be good to welcome him before the update. No Louie so Mother Gothal and Zurg are on it 24/7.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Beccybooboo said:


> I have all of Shere Khans sticks just waiting on 4 more ear hats. Would be good to welcome him before the update. No Louie so Mother Gothal and Zurg are on it 24/7.



I think a lot depends on if this is a timed event coming or part of the regular update as that would dictate if you need magic for the Alice stuff or event currency and depending on your magic level might impact when you want to welcome Shere Khan

Also, usually with the timed events it doesn't take too, too much to start welcoming (and then leveling up) the initial character or two and Sher Khan does take 24 hours to welcome, so if you are getting close to the start of the event you might want to wait.


----------



## pyork24

They've got to figure out some kind of character storage or auto-questing for Level 10 characters.

I'm a few tokens away from Shere Khan, the rest of Jungle Book at 8 or 9, Alien at 4. Everyone else is at 10, and I mean every character ever introduced. I've been playing since Day 1 and haven't missed a single day of an event.

With the Alice addition, I'm going to be clicking through 100 characters just to find the few that drop tokens for the new introductions. It takes me 10-15 minutes to play this game each time I pick it up, which just isn't sustainable.

Anyone else in that predicament?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

pyork24 said:


> They've got to figure out some kind of character storage or auto-questing for Level 10 characters.
> 
> I'm a few tokens away from Shere Khan, the rest of Jungle Book at 8 or 9, Alien at 4. Everyone else is at 10, and I mean every character ever introduced. I've been playing since Day 1 and haven't missed a single day of an event.
> 
> With the Alice addition, I'm going to be clicking through 100 characters just to find the few that drop tokens for the new introductions. It takes me 10-15 minutes to play this game each time I pick it up, which just isn't sustainable.
> 
> Anyone else in that predicament?


I'm in the same boat. I have every single character and am down to just Alien-9, Bagheera-9 and Shere Khan-5. Would be nice to send all maxed out characters on a task by pushing one thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pyork24 said:


> They've got to figure out some kind of character storage or auto-questing for Level 10 characters.
> 
> I'm a few tokens away from Shere Khan, the rest of Jungle Book at 8 or 9, Alien at 4. Everyone else is at 10, and I mean every character ever introduced. I've been playing since Day 1 and haven't missed a single day of an event.
> 
> With the Alice addition, I'm going to be clicking through 100 characters just to find the few that drop tokens for the new introductions. It takes me 10-15 minutes to play this game each time I pick it up, which just isn't sustainable.
> 
> Anyone else in that predicament?



yeah, I hear ya.  I have been sending characters on longer quests and trying to stagger the length of them so that ever few hours I can pick it up and have like 20 characters with something to do that rotate rather than all at once

It's sort of a pain but you can go to the character screen for the one you are trying to welcome or level up and click on the tokens and it will show what tasks will get that token and you can click on there to go right to that character rather than scrolling through all the characters.  I tend to do that for important things first to get that done and make sure I don't accidentally click on a different task


----------



## Rachel Snow White

pyork24 said:


> They've got to figure out some kind of character storage or auto-questing for Level 10 characters.
> 
> I'm a few tokens away from Shere Khan, the rest of Jungle Book at 8 or 9, Alien at 4. Everyone else is at 10, and I mean every character ever introduced. I've been playing since Day 1 and haven't missed a single day of an event.
> 
> With the Alice addition, I'm going to be clicking through 100 characters just to find the few that drop tokens for the new introductions. It takes me 10-15 minutes to play this game each time I pick it up, which just isn't sustainable.
> 
> Anyone else in that predicament?



Yes!!! And add an auto collect so when buildings produce magic it will automatically collect them when you're not logged in. Since different buildings have different times I can't log in every hour to check which buildings have produced yet or not! Which I guess that's part of their scheme to try and get you to log in as much as possible.


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> Yes!!! And add an auto collect so when buildings produce magic it will automatically collect them when you're not logged in. Since different buildings have different times I can't log in every hour to check which buildings have produced yet or not! Which I guess that's part of their scheme to try and get you to log in as much as possible.


I couldn't see the interns ever giving us an auto-collect when we're not playing.  Gameloft doesn't make money while we're not actually online.  We're not buying chests or gems or characters, and watching ads when the game is on auto pilot.  They do their best to keep us in the game, which is why they built the happiness meter into the game.  If we don't have to do anything, there's no point in logging in, and they want us IN the game.  Plus, we're all already complaining about having too much magic.  If it kept building up automatically, we'd really be swimming in the stuff.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> I have all of Shere Khans sticks just waiting on 4 more ear hats. Would be good to welcome him before the update. No Louie so Mother Gothal and Zurg are on it 24/7.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I think a lot depends on if this is a timed event coming or part of the regular update as that would dictate if you need magic for the Alice stuff or event currency and depending on your magic level might impact when you want to welcome Shere Khan
> 
> Also, usually with the timed events it doesn't take too, too much to start welcoming (and then leveling up) the initial character or two and Sher Khan does take 24 hours to welcome, so if you are getting close to the start of the event you might want to wait.


Plus, sometimes newer character's token collection tasks change to lower timed tasks.  So it normally gets a bit easier to collect for and level up characters like Shere Khan.  Fingers crossed that this is the case, because at this rate, he won't be seeing Level 10 any time soon.


----------



## mikegood2

pyork24 said:


> They've got to figure out some kind of character storage or auto-questing for Level 10 characters.
> 
> I'm a few tokens away from Shere Khan, the rest of Jungle Book at 8 or 9, Alien at 4. Everyone else is at 10, and I mean every character ever introduced. I've been playing since Day 1 and haven't missed a single day of an event.
> 
> With the Alice addition, I'm going to be clicking through 100 characters just to find the few that drop tokens for the new introductions. It takes me 10-15 minutes to play this game each time I pick it up, which just isn't sustainable.
> 
> Anyone else in that predicament?



Been thinking the same for awhile now. Maybe a repeat button at the top a characters job window that will repeat whatever job you have as long as it’s checked? Of course for this to work we'd also need to have the ability to cancel any job at any time. I’d even be willing to let the game charge a gem to cancel a job, but of course I’d prefer it to be free. 

I know other mentioned it after your post, but an auto collect for all characters would also be a wonderful feature. Making it the exact same as auto collect jobs with the 4 hour countdown.

Sending out 90+ characters, most of whom do not collect items makes the game to much of a chore. I just keep most of Mine unemployed because it’s just not worth spending the time.


----------



## bluekirty

Mayi said:


> They just added Jungle Book to the storyline so I'm guessing this might be a (halloween) event.


To me they're too late for a Halloween Event.  Plus they don't always alternate between event and main storyline - Lion King and Aladdin were events back to back.  And so far all of the events have been relatively newer movies (second golden age and on)


----------



## FBWAUT

Aces86 said:


> Yes I got super lucky to get the characters and attractions. I won’t spend more than $20 at a time. Sometimes I’ll spend the 60 gems along with them. I haven’t gotten as lucky with beauty and the beast bundles, keep getting concession stands with those.



Thanks. We bit the bullet and bought them another pack. After the $20, I think they all have Jack and Sally and one Epic character. 

A bit pricey, but whatever. Ha ha. 

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## mmmears

I just saw there there will be another Livestream this Friday.  Hoping (against all hope, really) that they do fewer timed events and add more to the actual storyline.


----------



## dizneedoll

Yes to all of the above ideas...and a Merlin gathering spell for character tasks and not just buildings. 

Super SUPER excited for Alice! She's my favorite! That being said however, the timing seems a little weird. I would think an Alice event would work better during the spring time and was hoping for a Halloween and then a Christmas event, hopefully will still get something for Christmas along with the Christmas overlay in the park like we had last year .


----------



## AJGolden1013

pyork24 said:


> They've got to figure out some kind of character storage or auto-questing for Level 10 characters.
> 
> I'm a few tokens away from Shere Khan, the rest of Jungle Book at 8 or 9, Alien at 4. Everyone else is at 10, and I mean every character ever introduced. I've been playing since Day 1 and haven't missed a single day of an event.
> 
> With the Alice addition, I'm going to be clicking through 100 characters just to find the few that drop tokens for the new introductions. It takes me 10-15 minutes to play this game each time I pick it up, which just isn't sustainable.
> 
> Anyone else in that predicament?




So I agree with what you're saying and I also think that they won't listen to this for the following reason.  If people have these one click options, they won't stay in the game and that's where they want us, IN the game, so I think while it's a good idea, I don't think it'll happen.  It's a good idea, but I don't know if it'll take.  I do like the idea though!   Best of luck with your suggestion.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

supernova said:


> I couldn't see the interns ever giving us an auto-collect when we're not playing.  Gameloft doesn't make money while we're not actually online.  We're not buying chests or gems or characters, and watching ads when the game is on auto pilot.  They do their best to keep us in the game, which is why they built the happiness meter into the game.  If we don't have to do anything, there's no point in logging in, and they want us IN the game.  Plus, we're all already complaining about having too much magic.  If it kept building up automatically, we'd really be swimming in the stuff.


 That's why I said that's part of their scheme to keep us logged in as soon as possible. Plus idk about you but I'm not swimming in magic especially after how expensive all of this jungle book stuff is.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

195 gems so far hopefully I'll have enough earned up for the Alice in wonderland event so I won't stress too much. I still have a little more time to level up more characters to get over 200. Livestream Friday!


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> That's why I said that's part of their scheme to keep us logged in as soon as possible. Plus idk about you but I'm not swimming in magic especially after how expensive all of this jungle book stuff is.


9,163,911 in magic, 689 in gems.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

supernova said:


> 9,163,911 in magic, 689 in gems.


Precisely I have 195 gems and 125,000 magic.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Well I guess in the next couple of days need to put all of my concessions into storage to make room for the Alice in wonderland attractions. Does anyone know how many jungle book quests you have to complete once welcoming baloo to unlock the patch of land next to the jewel mine mountain thing?


----------



## Windwaker4444

I've  used a lot of magic too.  I have 2,500,000 in magic and about 200 gems.  I haven't bought Shere Khan yet, so that'll drop me another million.  Hard to believe magic could be an issue again.  Really looking forward to Alice!!!!


----------



## mmmears

I'm still up over 14M magic...


----------



## AJGolden1013

Just over 1.6 million magic, so I'm hoping that it's true and I can build up magic during this upcoming Alice event.  What are those tips everyone talks about?  Something about event currency and gems?  How does that work?  Also how does one build magic during an event?  All suggestions are welcome and helpful.  Thank you!


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Just over 1.6 million magic, so I'm hoping that it's true and I can build up magic during this upcoming Alice event.  What are those tips everyone talks about?  Something about event currency and gems?  How does that work?  Also how does one build magic during an event?  All suggestions are welcome and helpful.  Thank you!



When you are focusing on the event and leave usual game play at a stand still you wont be using your potions you will just be collecting them roughly for a month some characters earn event currency others only potions. So sending your potion only ones out for longer tasks so as not to interfere with the event collections is a good idea the magic will build up. Its surprising what you can earn letting it accumulate. During the event anything event related will use the event currency not magic.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I have built my magic back up to just under 6 million. I do however still need to pay for Shere Khan when he is ready. 
Having 1868 gems I will be buying everything Alice has to offer!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Rachel Snow White said:


> Well I guess in the next couple of days need to put all of my concessions into storage to make room for the Alice in wonderland attractions. Does anyone know how many jungle book quests you have to complete once welcoming baloo to unlock the patch of land next to the jewel mine mountain thing?



I would wait until you need space for Alice to keep collecting magic from them until then. As for the information regarding new area check out this guy on youtube he has many videos and I am sure you will find the answer in one of them

https://www.youtube.com/user/HoltGames


----------



## Mayi

I actually like events better than the regular storyline, I sometimes feel some characters/tokens are extremely hard to collect.


----------



## lmmatooki

Rachel Snow White said:


> Precisely I have 195 gems and 125,000 magic.


I'm playing the main storyline slowly because of how expensive things are. I am trying not to drop below my 1M magic because I can bet that the price of things will go up from here. I have 1,648,702 magic and 867 gems.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I've  used a lot of magic too.  I have 2,500,000 in magic and about 200 gems.  I haven't bought Shere Khan yet, so that'll drop me another million.  Hard to believe magic could be an issue again.  Really looking forward to Alice!!!!


Exactly how I am feeling, I thought I was doing well with having almost 3M until this last update came.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Just over 1.6 million magic, so I'm hoping that it's true and I can build up magic during this upcoming Alice event.  What are those tips everyone talks about?  Something about event currency and gems?  How does that work?  Also how does one build magic during an event?  All suggestions are welcome and helpful.  Thank you!


Looks like we are in the same boat!


----------



## Cj333

Has anyone bought the concession package? Is it just the 6 concessions shown?


----------



## LeCras

Cj333 said:


> Has anyone bought the concession package? Is it just the 6 concessions shown?



I haven't bought one, but I would expect it to contain exactly what's shown in the picture.


----------



## supernova

Cj333 said:


> Has anyone bought the concession package? Is it just the 6 concessions shown?


Absolutely not. Ten dollars for five or six imaginary concession stands is a complete waste of money.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

The concession stands are one of my favorite parts of the game. I love the little patisserie stands most. I'm considering the pack, it's only $1.66 per stand...but I just did the NBC deal to get Sally and Oogie, who I was missing. 
I don't see much difference watching imaginary children riding imaginary amusement park rides, and imaginary children enjoying imaginary sushi.


----------



## supernova

HappyRoadTrip said:


> The concession stands are one of my favorite parts of the game. I love the little patisserie stands most. I'm considering the pack, it's only $1.66 per stand.
> I don't see much difference watching imaginary children riding imaginary amusement park rides, and imaginary children enjoying imaginary sushi.


I do when it costs ten non-imaginary dollars.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> I do when it costs ten non-imaginary dollars.


I really wish there was a way to like this comment twice


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Gotta pay the imaginary interns somehow.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Cj333 said:


> Has anyone bought the concession package? Is it just the 6 concessions shown?


I'm not, mainly because I've gotten most of them through treasure chest drops or placing decently on minievent leader boards.  I wish they would go back to putting them in the actual shop to buy with gems, as I'd rather spend my earned gems on them than buying treasure chests that only give me a chance at getting the item I want, but hey, if they greedy developers don't want me to be inclined to spend money, that's on them.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm not, mainly because I've gotten most of them through treasure chest drops or placing decently on minievent leader boards.  I wish they would go back to putting them in the actual shop to buy with gems, as I'd rather spend my earned gems on them than buying treasure chests that only give me a chance at getting the item I want, but hey, if they greedy developers don't want me to be inclined to spend money, that's on them.


Precisely.  There was a time when we could just go into the Shop and pick up things we wanted with gems and magic.  Apparently Gameloft cut their payroll budget and now they're expecting us to pick up the difference.  Well, not *my* ten bucks.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Are the chest drop locations randomly selected by the server? I've had several recently in obscure, and still cursed, locations. When I started playing, all of the chests were blatantly visible. I have to hunt for the chests now. Not complaining. Just curious about the sudden change. 

I know. I know. I'm looking for logic again. *lightly slaps wrist* I can't help it. It's a character trait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Are the chest drop locations randomly selected by the server? I've had several recently in obscure, and still cursed, locations. When I started playing, all of the chests were blatantly visible. I have to hunt for the chests now. Not complaining. Just curious about the sudden change.
> 
> I know. I know. I'm looking for logic again. *lightly slaps wrist* I can't help it. It's a character trait.



well, they added that *feature* where you can use potions for Merlin to find treasure chests you can't find ... so makes sense they would come up with more obscure spots for the chests to appear in

i think it is still random, with some spots being more likely than others (each spot is assigned a certain probability for a chest to appear there)


----------



## LeCras

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Are the chest drop locations randomly selected by the server? I've had several recently in obscure, and still cursed, locations. When I started playing, all of the chests were blatantly visible. I have to hunt for the chests now. Not complaining. Just curious about the sudden change.
> 
> I know. I know. I'm looking for logic again. *lightly slaps wrist* I can't help it. It's a character trait.



My chest locations haven't changed. Some are easier to find than others, but they always seem to be in predefined spots. Once you know them all it's usually pretty straight forward to find them.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> My chest locations haven't changed. Some are easier to find than others, but they always seem to be in predefined spots. Once you know them all it's usually pretty straight forward to find them.


Pretty much sums up what I was about to post on the subject.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Live Stream today - YAAAAAY!  Praises to whomever decides to put those on y youtube, because I'm always at work when they happen and can't watch until hours later.

Also - I saw someone say to link your account to your Facebook, so this way you won't lose anything.  How do you do that exactly?  Or is that a customer care email?


----------



## pyork24

AJGolden1013 said:


> Live Stream today - YAAAAAY!  Praises to whomever decides to put those on y youtube, because I'm always at work when they happen and can't watch until hours later.
> 
> Also - I saw someone say to link your account to your Facebook, so this way you won't lose anything.  How do you do that exactly?  Or is that a customer care email?



It's the main content in the options menu.  Just click the icon in the top right of the screen and you'll see the Facebook option on the next screen.


----------



## lmmatooki

Do you guys want me to post what is said in the live stream like I did last time?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

lmmatooki said:


> Do you guys want me to post what is said in the live stream like I did last time?


Yes!!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Ugh I'm so aggravated at myself for not paying attention to this. After two days of waiting to get baloo's last ear hat to welcome him I finally got it. Go to welcome him and he requires 300,000 magic. I have 158,000 and some change.


----------



## lmmatooki

Rachel Snow White said:


> Yes!!


Okay!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Rachel Snow White said:


> Ugh I'm so aggravated at myself for not paying attention to this. After two days of waiting to get baloo's last ear hat to welcome him I finally got it. Go to welcome him and he requires 300,000 magic. I have 158,000 and some change.


Hopefully, there is an event so then you can save up on some magic in the meantime!! Sorry that this costs so much for the others and I thought I was struggling with my 1.7M (I have Baloo and am ready for Kaa's Jungle Gym but I am pausing on playing the storyline, for now, to save up on magic)


----------



## mmmears

I have a question about linking to FB - does it show up on your FB wall?  Spam your friends, etc?  I'd like to link to safely save the game, but not if it's going to be in my face (and my FB friend's faces) the way the FB games I tried were.



lmmatooki said:


> Do you guys want me to post what is said in the live stream like I did last time?



Yes, please!


----------



## lmmatooki

Update 15 live stream overview:
Obviously...Alice in Wonderland 
It is an EVENT!
Characters: Alice, Mad Hatter, White Rabbit, March Hare, Cheshire Cat, Queen of Hearts, and the Caterpillar

Pink Event Icons. It is called "A Merry Unbirthday"

Cheshire and White Rabbit are gem characters that you can get in the beginning of the event if you would like

Attractions: Alice in Wonderland attraction, the Twittle's whacky fairway, Golden Afternoon (singing flowers), and White Rabbit's House

Concessions: Unbirthday hat stand and some decorations

Butterfly Tappers...Can skip the cooldown for this by paying with gems

Whacky Lunch Chests like the snowgies and will give the half-cup token

20 plus days for the event...It is coming "soon"

Parade float available

New colors in the kingdom and some Halloween/Fall seasonal accents (Jack-o-lanterns, different tree colors, spider webs)

And as always they ask for our feedback.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I took some screen grabs during the livestream is anyone is interested.  First is of the characters so you can see the rough order they will come in.   Second has the attractions and then the screen showing the items needed to clear the wacky lunch chests, the "merry unbirthday celebration" animation, and the castle with the fall decorations


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I have a question about linking to FB - does it show up on your FB wall?  Spam your friends, etc?  I'd like to link to safely save the game, but not if it's going to be in my face (and my FB friend's faces) the way the FB games I tried were.



It does not show up on the FB wall and it does not spam your friends!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

H


TheMaxRebo said:


> I took some screen grabs during the livestream is anyone is interested.  First is of the characters so you can see the rough order they will come in.   Second has the attractions and then the screen showing the items needed to clear the wacky lunch chests, the "merry unbirthday celebration" animation, and the castle with the fall decorations
> 
> View attachment 278254
> 
> View attachment 278255


how cute!!! This may be my most favorite event so far!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Rachel Snow White said:


> H
> 
> how cute!!! This may be my most favorite event so far!



It does look cute - nice character design and I really like the Alice ride (and thankfully none of them seem to take up a huge amount of land).  Doesn't seem to be much new as far as gameplay features - just very similar to other events, just different theme


----------



## pyork24

lmmatooki said:


> And as always they ask for our feedback.



This will bring the character count over 100 finally, right?  

Playing the game daily when all but a few characters are level 10 is too cumbersome!  Character storage or continuous quests for lv 10 characters.


----------



## LeCras

Ooh, very excited about the event - even though it's going to be on during our upcoming WDW trip... Still, I was in Greece with a *very* dodgy internet connection at the hotel (and none anywhere else) during the Incredibles event and still managed to complete it, so hopefully I'll be ok this time too.


----------



## mmmears

I'll be traveling, too.  Part of why I don't enjoy the events - I just prefer to play on my own timetable.  I'll still try, though.  Alice is a great addition.  As for getting more magic, back when I needed it badly I didn't like the events since I kept having to redirect my characters to get the special currency instead of magic.  It took longer to get magic during the events.


----------



## Quellman

SOOOO MUUUUCCCCHHHH PINK!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thanks Immatooki for letting us know what was on the livestream!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Any mention of opening more land near Fantasyland?


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> SOOOO MUUUUCCCCHHHH PINK!


And by "sooo much" you mean "tooo much".  Yikes!


----------



## Mayi

Is it just me or the Alice characters and attractions color palettes have like and old-like tint?


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thanks Immatooki for letting us know what was on the livestream!!!!


You're very welcome!


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Any mention of opening more land near Fantasyland?


No mention of any more land so we will see on that


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> And by "sooo much" you mean "tooo much".  Yikes!


Pink is my least favorite color but at least it's not like the lion king event was...those colors were way too similar!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Oh come on guys....when I think of fall events, the color pink pops into my mind first.  Pink is pretty synonymous with this time of the year.  Jk....it does look pretty though,  and frankly, Alice in Wonderland always freaked me out as a kid.  So I'm alright with her event at Halloween time.  Cheshire Cat alone gave me childhood trauma!!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Pink is my least favorite color but at least it's not like the lion king event was...those colors were way too similar!


You're not suggesting that yellow is too close in color to yellow, are you?


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> You're not suggesting that yellow is too close in color to yellow, are you?


Lol I sure am!


----------



## go oilers go

mmmears said:


> I'll be traveling, too.  Part of why I don't enjoy the events - I just prefer to play on my own timetable.  I'll still try, though.  Alice is a great addition.  As for getting more magic, back when I needed it badly I didn't like the events since I kept having to redirect my characters to get the special currency instead of magic.  It took longer to get magic during the events.


Me too!  Doing a Disney cruise so playing that week is not going to happen, followed by Disney world for a week, and we go from rope drop till park close, so looks like I may skip this event.  Small sacrifice to pay for a visit to the real thing


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> Oh come on guys....when I think of fall events, the color pink pops into my mind first.  Pink is pretty synonymous with this time of the year.  Jk....it does look pretty though,  and frankly, Alice in Wonderland always freaked me out as a kid.  So I'm alright with her event at Halloween time.  Cheshire Cat alone gave me childhood trauma!!



Hey it is breast cancer awareness month - so pink is everywhere! Lol


----------



## AJGolden1013

We still don’t know when the event will start right?


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> We still don’t know when the event will start right?


Correct, we do not but we know that it is "soon" and I think events normally start on Tuesdays or Thursdays but can't remember which.


----------



## mmmears

go oilers go said:


> Me too!  Doing a Disney cruise so playing that week is not going to happen, followed by Disney world for a week, and we go from rope drop till park close, so looks like I may skip this event.  Small sacrifice to pay for a visit to the real thing



Oh, I hate when that happens, but a cruise and a week at WDW is waaaaaaay better than playing this game!  Have a great time!  Our trip is non-Disney related (and on land so I will have a connection) but I still want to enjoy it and not be checking my phone too much of the time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Any mention of opening more land near Fantasyland?





lmmatooki said:


> No mention of any more land so we will see on that



A lot of people were asking about if more land will open for the event in chat but they didn't address it either way


----------



## LuvToPlay!

Just started playing about 4 months ago and missed the NBC event. Bought the 6 chests for $10 like an idiot and didn't get one character. 2 headless horseman statues and 2 shelves of pumpkins. Truthfully if it isn't earning me magic I'm not interested. Total bust. I won't make that mistake twice.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> A lot of people were asking about if more land will open for the event in chat but they didn't address it either way


At this point though, we really don't need more land.  We have that new patch in Frontierland, which should fit all of the Alice attractions and shops.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> At this point though, we really don't need more land.  We have that new patch in Frontierland, which should fit all of the Alice attractions and shops.



You are correct, but I like having things a bit more spread out, easier to see, so I'm still hoping they give us a patch although I don't think they will.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> At this point though, we really don't need more land.  We have that new patch in Frontierland, which should fit all of the Alice attractions and shops.



Sure, we should be able to fit all the Alice attractions in, but the game really could use more land. While I’m able to fit all my buildings on the land currently available, I’m not really able to design and organize my kingdom the way I’d like to. Honestly, I gave up trying to do that a long time ago.

At this point there really isn’t any excuse for them not to have opened the 3 plots of land between It's a small world. I just don’t buy their explaination, that it would take up to many resources nd bog the game down.


----------



## mmmears

Also, while I'm not hurting for magic, it would be nice to have the room for all the concessions that are needed when we do want to earn more magic.  So interns, please open up a bit more!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> At this point though, we really don't need more land.  We have that new patch in Frontierland, which should fit all of the Alice attractions and shops.


True.  I moved a little bit around last night to completely open the block of land near the scary Cheshire Cat topiary to be ready for Alice and I still have room left open for  some concession farming.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> True.  I moved a little bit around last night to completely open the block of land near the scary Cheshire Cat topiary to be ready for Alice and I still have room left open for  some concession farming.



I did the same thing last night to prepare so I can put the Alice stuff in that same corner.  It's bugging me that the Aladdin stuff isn't in Agrabah but it's still not open there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> At this point though, we really don't need more land.  We have that new patch in Frontierland, which should fit all of the Alice attractions and shops.



Based on the chat chat can moments I think a little t of people out there are not as efficient as you as they expressed pretty dire need for more land ... I am thinking they probably have a lot of decorations out


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Based on the chat chat can moments I think a little t of people out there are not as efficient as you as they expressed pretty dire need for more land ... I am thinking they probably have a lot of decorations out


Or are being too anal on their layout.  Pack in as many attractions as you can, regardless of layout, and just play the game.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Clearly the only way to play the game is to group the rides together in like themes, and anyone not doing it this way is just plain wrong.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

supernova said:


> That seem rather impossible.  At some point, there is simply nothing left to buy and everyone is leveled up.  At that point, magic just accumulates like, well, magic.


I think you’re playing a different game.... or playing more often.... has definitely not been my experience.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

pyork24 said:


> Do you not bother with collecting from buildings when you play?  I only use Merlin a few times a day to collect now.
> 
> I've been playing since Day 1 and am down to 4 million magic after unlocking BTMRR.  I think that's on the low end for Day 1 players.


I always collect from my buildings.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I’m not getting this magic thing.  First off I had just about 3 million magic and then I bought all the jungle book stuff and leveled the characters which is very expensive.  I worked back up to just about 1.8 million and then leveled up Baloo so I’m down to about 1.6 million.  I’m going to pay attention this event to find out how much my magic increases, but if anyone has any tips, I’m open to suggestions.


----------



## Allison

AJGolden1013 said:


> I’m not getting this magic thing.



What do you mean by you aren't getting it?  Are you asking how to build it up?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Allison said:


> What do you mean by you aren't getting it?  Are you asking how to build it up?


Yes, people keep posting about ways to play and build it up and it just hasn’t been working for me


----------



## Pheran

AJGolden1013 said:


> Yes, people keep posting about ways to play and build it up and it just hasn’t been working for me



The easiest way to build up your magic is to build a concession farm.  Build a whole land section full of pretzel stands or other concessions.


----------



## jennyraye

I started playing about 3 months ago. I am at level 27 and currently only have around 10,000 magic and 280 gems. I am working on getting Minnie. Just opened up the first land in Fantasyland. I see everyone talking about having so much magic...and wonder when I am going to get there. I have not reached the Jungle Book quests yet. And didn't get very far with Aladdin or Lion King as they were so soon after I started playing the game. Alice will be my first real event. Tips would be great for how to approach, and how to increase my magic. Right now I am working the quests as they come up. Working to upgrade Pluto, Daisy, Pete to at least level 8 in preparation for Donald. Any character who can't advance me for either of those priorities is doing short or long quests just for magic. Length of the assignment depends on my schedule. Weekdays I play in the morning...briefly to gather, check 
chests, and send everyone on day long jobs. Evening is a bit more involved, but not near what I can do on the weekend. TIA


----------



## DarrylR

I think the Jungle Book might be the straw that broke the camels back. All four characters have been extremely grindy. When it’s taking all day to get one or two earhats for Baloo, while constantly sending everyone out on two hour quests, my patience is drying up. Admittedly, this style of game isn’t my thing. I started playing it from the beginning only because I’m a Disney fan. But if there are never moments (even if only brief) when I’m completely caught up, I feel like I’m never accomplishing anything in the game. If there was any real strategy to the game and all of us were having unique playing experiences or if there was some skill required I might feel differently. But the game is entirely linear and I for one would like to feel like I’ve hit some milestones here and there by being caught up. Even if it’s only for a day or two. But the Jungle Book isn’t going to let that happen. Rant over. I just get curious when I’m slogging it out if anyone else has similar thoughts. They’re lucky the next update wasn’t Cars, because I’d have stopped right then and there.


----------



## supernova

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> I think you’re playing a different game.... or playing more often.... has definitely not been my experience.


Probably not.  Anyone who has been playing since near the launch of the game eventually runs out of stuff to spend magic on.  Most of the vets should agree, I think.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Or are being too anal on their layout.  Pack in as many attractions as you can, regardless of layout, and just play the game.



Seriously, your going to call people out on being too anal with their layout (even though some of us are )The actual description for the game in the App Store is Disney Magic Kingdoms: Build Your Own Magical Park! Sadly, the game veered away from that a long time ago. Now if you want to pack as many attractions as you can, regardless of layout, and just play the game, that’s great, go for it. 

As for myself, and I’m sure a decent amount of other players, I'd like to have more control and freedom in laying out my kingdom. I don’t need to be meticulous with my layout or place all the decorations , but I would like to place specific attractions together. Again opening those three spots behind Its a Small World, would solve much of it.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Probably not.  Anyone who has been playing since near the launch of the game eventually runs out of stuff to spend magic on.  Most of the vets should agree, I think.



Havent had anything to spend all that excess magic on until junglebook, and still have 6 million 1 more hat for Shere Khan and then it will be 5 million.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Game play, characters, concessions and buildings create that magic. Each player will have their own style of play which can be the reason different people have a different game experience. The magic is there for the taking if you want it.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

tyedye said:


> I'm about the same place in the story. I now have Donald to level 5 and it unlocked his costume. The fabric for the costume drops from the Haunted Mansion, so since I have no event characters before Lion King, should I get the HM?  Otherwise that leaves maybe 1 character, once I get them to the level needed, that may drop the fabrics or from gold and platinum chests. Do you have to get the fabric to advance the main story or is his costume just like extra?
> 
> I think those that started playing after a few events and didn't get them from legendary chests won't accumulate magic as quick as those that have played longer. It seems every time I build it up that a character, land, or something else drops it way back down.



I haven't been on here in a while, but I broke down and spent gems on the HM.  Despite that I'm still 3 orange fabrics away from getting Donald's costume.  They just haven't wanted to drop in the last several days.  I'm worried if I don't get it by the end of the month that it will get locked again until next year.  His costume is extra, but I've heard it comes in handy sometimes.  Best of luck to you!

As for magic, I find I get a good amount accumulated during the limited time events.  Though I still feel like my overall magic amount is pretty low.  I have just over 500k, but I have several characters ready to level up that will eat through that quickly as most of my characters aren't at max level yet.


----------



## jennyraye

Of the last 6 bronze chests I have opened...I rec'd 5 wooden heart benches. Sigh.


----------



## jennyraye

Beccybooboo said:


> Game play, characters, concessions and buildings create that magic. Each player will have their own style of play which can be the reason different people have a different game experience. The magic is there for the taking if you want it.



Oh, I understand that...and as I stated, I have very little time to devote to the game during the week...less than an hour a day. I would love to be able to fully enjoy and accumulate some of the characters and buildings from the events. I am taking my time playing the game...do I wish I had more magic to play with...yes. Do I wish that when I open a chest I would get more than a bench...or five...certainly, but I understand that by the very fact that I cannot spend copious amounts of time on the game, that I greatly decrease the probability that I will get a decent drop from a chest or parade. I get it...I do. I enjoy the game and am not stopping anytime soon. I even occasionally throw money at it to get characters that I really want for ME...not just to advance my place in the game. A girl can wish upon a star though, can't she?


----------



## Pheran

jennyraye said:


> Of the last 6 bronze chests I have opened...I rec'd 5 wooden heart benches. Sigh.



At least those benches are useful for making elixir.  Once upon a time they actually were totally useless.


----------



## FBWAUT

Pheran said:


> At least those benches are useful for making elixir.  Once upon a time they actually were totally useless.



Yeah, I love those now. Get that elixir! Ha ha.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Seriously, your going to call people out on being too anal with their layout (even though some of us are )The actual description for the game in the App Store is Disney Magic Kingdoms: Build Your Own Magical Park! Sadly, the game veered away from that a long time ago. Now if you want to pack as many attractions as you can, regardless of layout, and just play the game, that’s great, go for it.
> 
> As for myself, and I’m sure a decent amount of other players, I'd like to have more control and freedom in laying out my kingdom. I don’t need to be meticulous with my layout or place all the decorations , but I would like to place specific attractions together. Again opening those three spots behind Its a Small World, would solve much of it.


Well, yes actually, I am.  If layout had any impact on game play, then I would say that strategically laying out your park makes sense.  But it doesn't affect game play.  Placing buildings in spots just to make things pretty...


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> At least those benches are useful for making elixir.  Once upon a time they actually were totally useless.


I've got my Alien at 8.  I'm now two levels away from being back to useless benches.


----------



## supernova

DarrylR said:


> I think the Jungle Book might be the straw that broke the camels back. All four characters have been extremely grindy. When it’s taking all day to get one or two earhats for Baloo, while constantly sending everyone out on two hour quests, my patience is drying up. Admittedly, this style of game isn’t my thing. I started playing it from the beginning only because I’m a Disney fan. But if there are never moments (even if only brief) when I’m completely caught up, I feel like I’m never accomplishing anything in the game. If there was any real strategy to the game and all of us were having unique playing experiences or if there was some skill required I might feel differently. But the game is entirely linear and I for one would like to feel like I’ve hit some milestones here and there by being caught up. Even if it’s only for a day or two. But the Jungle Book isn’t going to let that happen. Rant over. I just get curious when I’m slogging it out if anyone else has similar thoughts. They’re lucky the next update wasn’t Cars, because I’d have stopped right then and there.


It's weird, because I actually flew through most of the Jungle Book characters.  I'm two hats away from bringing Mowgli to level 10, and then I just have to work on Shere Khan, who is at 4.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Havent had anything to spend all that excess magic on until junglebook, and still have 6 million 1 more hat for Shere Khan and then it will be 5 million.


Right.  Rather than enhance the game, the Gameloft interns took the cheap way out and just boosted the magic requirements for characters.  I'm at 9.4 million right now, with all attractions and every character (except 3) at 10.  So my magic is safe for the time being.  Let's see what Alice brings.


----------



## supernova

Pheran said:


> The easiest way to build up your magic is to build a concession farm.  Build a whole land section full of pretzel stands or other concessions.


And it's weird, but since the beginning, I never bothered doing any concession stand farming.  And I still managed to play my way through.  Not sure how, but it just turned out that I never had to do it.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

LuvToPlay! said:


> Just started playing about 4 months ago and missed the NBC event. Bought the 6 chests for $10 like an idiot and didn't get one character. 2 headless horseman statues and 2 shelves of pumpkins. Truthfully if it isn't earning me magic I'm not interested. Total bust. I won't make that mistake twice.



This happened to me with the mulan event I didn't get to really participate in it so I only had lee Shang and the training camp and so I bought the mulan chest pack and got one attraction and the rest were decorations. I was heartbroken for spending the money.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Well, yes actually, I am.  If layout had any impact on game play, then I would say that strategically laying out your park makes sense.  But it doesn't affect game play.  Placing buildings in spots just to make things pretty...


If people want to make their park look pretty, they should be able to. Especially since the game is actually marketed on the idea of building your own magical park. There's not much magic in simply cramming every item into the smallest possible space. So what if it doesn't have any impact on game play. It's about being able to play the game in the way that you enjoy. That's not anal.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

mikegood2 said:


> Seriously, your going to call people out on being too anal with their layout (even though some of us are )The actual description for the game in the App Store is Disney Magic Kingdoms: Build Your Own Magical Park! Sadly, the game veered away from that a long time ago. Now if you want to pack as many attractions as you can, regardless of layout, and just play the game, that’s great, go for it.
> 
> As for myself, and I’m sure a decent amount of other players, I'd like to have more control and freedom in laying out my kingdom. I don’t need to be meticulous with my layout or place all the decorations , but I would like to place specific attractions together. Again opening those three spots behind Its a Small World, would solve much of it.


lol I keep all of my attractions for the most part together. Given I don't have every attraction either but I get a little aggravated when there's just a smidge of not enough room to squeeze one last attraction into a lot to keep them together. What upsets me is my characters floating off into other areas rather than stay in their own. My frozen characters like to hang out around my beauty and the beast attractions. Shere khan has been following olaf around like he's a tastey snack.


----------



## TeamTigerLilly

supernova said:


> Well, yes actually, I am.  If layout had any impact on game play, then I would say that strategically laying out your park makes sense.  But it doesn't affect game play.  Placing buildings in spots just to make things pretty...


Yes, this is not a strategic game. It's a wait until you hit a milestone and wait for things to happen game. So, while doing all that waiting why not make things pretty and fit in their proper lands? Funny, I seem to recall you making snarky comments about how Jungle Book and Aladdin didn't fit the Fontierland theme.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Well, yes actually, I am.  If layout had any impact on game play, then I would say that strategically laying out your park makes sense.  But it doesn't affect game play.  Placing buildings in spots just to make things pretty...



I do wish that having more strategy to how you arrange your park made more of an impact (they seemed to imply that would have an impact on # of park guests, but alas, that is not the case)

Still, I find I enjoy trying to arrange things somewhat aesthetically pleasing so I take some benefit in that - even if it is just a few positive endorphins

That said, I have all attractions except 1 and have plenty of room and will have room for all 4 Alice attractions (though, will then use up basically all the land) - so even with some decorations and stuff, you can fit things


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Why do we really have to have another event? The event is going to make me waste all of the gems that I have gathered to collect Jack Sparrow by spending them on the event characters. I can never seem to get any characters with gems, because they come out with event after event. I'm also trying to get all of my characters that I have gotten (which is mostly all of them besides the gem characters and the Nightmare Before Christmas and Incredibles characters) to level 10. I'm close, but I can't seem to get them there if there are so many events! This is why i have appreciated what they have done with the Jungle Book so much!


----------



## SunDial

Has anyone seen the update in Google Play or the iPhone equivalent?


----------



## mmmears

I know people say that the events help to increase magic, but when I was struggling without enough of the stuff I thought they did the exact opposite.  Instead of sending my characters out on short term quests to get magic I had to send them on other quests to get a different form of currency.  It might feel like you have more in the end since you were ignoring it during the event, but in reality the events make it harder to get magic.

As for decorating the park, I wish we could do more of it.  And I wish it enhanced the gameplay.  I am happier with a pretty park.



supernova said:


> It's weird, because I actually flew through most of the Jungle Book characters.  I'm two hats away from bringing Mowgli to level 10, and then I just have to work on Shere Khan, who is at 4.



You're lucky!  It's taken me a long time with Bagheera (who is finally leveling up to 9 this as I write this).  Mowgli's already at 9 but is missing a bunch of hats, and Shere Khan is sitting at 4 and won't be leveling up any time soon.  My Alien's stuck at 8 and it's going to be quite a while before he collects the items he needs to level himself up to 9.



Rachel Snow White said:


> Shere khan has been following olaf around like he's a tastey snack.


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> I know people say that the events help to increase magic, but when I was struggling without enough of the stuff I thought they did the exact opposite.  Instead of sending my characters out on short term quests to get magic I had to send them on other quests to get a different form of currency.  It might feel like you have more in the end since you were ignoring it during the event, but in reality the events make it harder to get magic.



Events really are just a different way to save magic, since you likely aren't spending it on much during the event.  Characters and attractions that do not collect the event currency contribute to your magic, which will grow (yes a little slower than if there was no event).  But at the end of the day, if you welcome a few more characters and attractions, then they will make additional magic for you once the event is over.  

I would argue that some people will attempt to check their devices more frequently during an event, so they could use magic quests in short duration when they might normally use longer duration quests.  But at the end of the day, people should see more magic at the end of an event than at the beginning.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> I would argue that some people will attempt to check their devices more frequently during an event, so they could use magic quests in short duration when they might normally use longer duration quests.  But at the end of the day, people should see more magic at the end of an event than at the beginning.



Sure there will be more at the end of the event, since there are characters that don't participate in the event itself.  But compared to a non-event day, there will be less magic overall unless the player is only playing a lot because of the event.  I don't really care at this point, since for now I'm sitting on more magic than I need.  But for those just starting out, with fewer characters, sending those characters out for non-magic currency just slows it down over the weeks of the event.  I think those who are "hurting" for magic in the short term should track this for themselves.


----------



## bookgirl

supernova said:


> And it's weird, but since the beginning, I never bothered doing any concession stand farming.  And I still managed to play my way through.  Not sure how, but it just turned out that I never had to do it.



I've been playing just short of the beginning and have only 1.7 million (before Sher Kahn).  I think because I did not have this board early on I threw magic at stuff and did not maximize how I collected and that probably could have been better gotten strategically.  So I am concession farming.

I also try to group things logically but honestly I have a lot of random attractions where they don't 'fit' in theme right now.  It drives me nuts but as I'm building magic I just want them available.  During non events/high magic I store a lot of the extras so that I can arrange for 'pretty'.


----------



## Aces86

SunDial said:


> Has anyone seen the update in Google Play or the iPhone equivalent?



No update for iPhone yet


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Well, yes actually, I am.  If layout had any impact on game play, then I would say that strategically laying out your park makes sense.  But it doesn't affect game play.  Placing buildings in spots just to make things pretty...



Fair enough, you are correct that layout doesn’t have an impact on the game, and that's too bad, because the game has strayed away from what it was initially made for. That said, it’s a silly argument to make, that because everything fits in the provided land there is no reason to open more, especially if they already have more. What does opening more land hurt? Again, it's inexcusable that the 3 plots of land behind small world are not open, they probably should have been a year ago. To me it’s fairly simple, for each update or event you add characters and attractions, open up a plot of land.



supernova said:


> I've got my Alien at 8.  I'm now two levels away from being back to useless benches.



Well I finally welcomed my level 1 Shere Khan this morning. After a week and a half where I only got 1 fire stick, I got 3 in less than 24 hours, lol. I’ve got my Baloo and King Louie maxed, Mowgli ready to max and Bagheera is level 9 and is over half way thru collecting items for 10. My Alien should be ready to level up to 6 tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Fair enough, you are correct that layout doesn’t have an impact on the game, and that's too bad, because the game has strayed away from what it was initially made for. That said, it’s a silly argument to make, that because everything fits in the provided land there is no reason to open more, especially if they already have more. What does opening more land hurt? Again, it's inexcusable that the 3 plots of land behind small world are not open, they probably should have been a year ago. To me it’s fairly simple, for each update or event you add characters and attractions, open up a plot of land.


The one thing that I HAVE found about layout is that there are certain areas of my park that visitors don't seem to make it to for some reason.  Like no one.  So there are attractions that guests don't ride, and concession stands that guests don't visit.  I finally moved one from the back of my park to the front, and suddenly I saw a kid with a painted face from that booth.  So in that respect, layout matters.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do wish that having more strategy to how you arrange your park made more of an impact (they seemed to imply that would have an impact on # of park guests, but alas, that is not the case)
> 
> Still, I find I enjoy trying to arrange things somewhat aesthetically pleasing so I take some benefit in that - even if it is just a few positive endorphins
> 
> That said, I have all attractions except 1 and have plenty of room and will have room for all 4 Alice attractions (though, will then use up basically all the land) - so even with some decorations and stuff, you can fit things


Which brings up another point, the whole "guest count" bit is useless, too.  Completely irrelevant to game play, and as far as I can see, has no impact on guest happiness levels.  So did the interns even build that into the game, and why is it even still on my screen a year and a half later??  Things are cluttered enough as it is.


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> lol I keep all of my attractions for the most part together. Given I don't have every attraction either but I get a little aggravated when there's just a smidge of not enough room to squeeze one last attraction into a lot to keep them together. What upsets me is my characters floating off into other areas rather than stay in their own.


The interns have actually gotten a bit better about that.  In the beginning, nearly every building was one square too long and wide, and often because a tiny rounded corner of the building stuck out.  And because of that planter or decoration or whatever, the footprint was larger than it needed to be.  Lately, I have been able to cram all of my new attractions and buildings into tighter spaces.  Nicely done, interns!




Rachel Snow White said:


> My frozen characters like to hang out around my beauty and the beast attractions. Shere khan has been following olaf around like he's a tastey snack.


Cute


----------



## supernova

TeamTigerLilly said:


> Yes, this is not a strategic game. It's a wait until you hit a milestone and wait for things to happen game. So, while doing all that waiting why not make things pretty and fit in their proper lands? Funny, I seem to recall you making snarky comments about how Jungle Book and Aladdin didn't fit the Fontierland theme.


No more so than Alice is going to, no.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The one thing that I HAVE found about layout is that there are certain areas of my park that visitors don't seem to make it to for some reason.  Like no one.  So there are attractions that guests don't ride, and concession stands that guests don't visit.  I finally moved one from the back of my park to the front, and suddenly I saw a kid with a painted face from that booth.  So in that respect, layout matters.



That’s interesting, honestly that's something I don't pay much attention too. My niece, the reason I downloaded the game in the first place, if far more observant to those types of things than I am. It can be a month between visits and she knows every attraction that has moves or any attraction or character that’s new. Maybe that’s part of the reason why I want more land, she has been upset with me on a few occasions, because I have moves things to get them to fit and she doesn’t like the layout.



supernova said:


> Which brings up another point, the whole "guest count" bit is useless, too.  Completely irrelevant to game play, and as far as I can see, has no impact on guest happiness levels.  So did the interns even build that into the game, and why is it even still on my screen a year and a half later??  Things are cluttered enough as it is.



Agee “guest count” and lifetime visitor ranking are fairly useless, but I still like to improve mine. Currently 6634 and SLOWLY climbing. Was around 6200 when I went on a week vacation to WDW in June and dropped about 800 spots that week. Don't know if anyone remembers the bug where the game wasn’t counting visits, for some,early on in the game? I remember seeing my ranking drop a few thousand daily back then.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> That’s interesting, honestly that's something I don't pay much attention too. My niece, the reason I downloaded the game in the first place, if far more observant to those types of things than I am. It can be a month between visits and she knows every attraction that has moves or any attraction or character that’s new. Maybe that’s part of the reason why I want more land, she has been upset with me on a few occasions, because I have moves things to get them to fit and she doesn’t like the layout.


Trust me, with the way I packed stuff into Frontierland, your poor niece wouldn't be able to see a darn thing in my park.  But yes, zooming in and catching those little gems like the face paint, Abu balloons, or a kid walking around eating stuff is a great addition.  Pointless to offer the zoom otherwise.


----------



## littlebearfan

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I haven't been on here in a while, but I broke down and spent gems on the HM.  Despite that I'm still 3 orange fabrics away from getting Donald's costume.  I'm worried if I don't get it by the end of the month that it will get locked again until next year.



I got Donald's costume several months ago. I think it's part of regular game play and not connected to Halloween.


----------



## lmmatooki

bookgirl said:


> I've been playing just short of the beginning and have only 1.7 million (before Sher Kahn).  I think because I did not have this board early on I threw magic at stuff and did not maximize how I collected and that probably could have been better gotten strategically.  So I am concession farming.
> 
> I also try to group things logically but honestly I have a lot of random attractions where they don't 'fit' in theme right now.  It drives me nuts but as I'm building magic I just want them available.  During non events/high magic I store a lot of the extras so that I can arrange for 'pretty'.


I have roughly the same amount of magic as you do and started in the beginning as well, for me, I just usually don't have enough time to spend on the game to log in more frequently. I have been busy so logging in frequently is quite difficult.
Same here with the arrangement, I have most of them roughly grouped but they may not be in the right place but I figure as the game goes on, we are able to arrange better.


----------



## karmstr112

Can anyone tell me what video platform the interns use for the gem movies? Geek Squad apparently deleted or deactivated my video programs on my PC this weekend.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> The interns have actually gotten a bit better about that.  In the beginning, nearly every building was one square too long and wide, and often because a tiny rounded corner of the building stuck out.  And because of that planter or decoration or whatever, the footprint was larger than it needed to be.  Lately, I have been able to cram all of my new attractions and buildings into tighter spaces.  Nicely done, interns!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute


Whoa.....did I bump my head?!?  Did Supernova actually compliment the interns?  Pigs are flying in a very hot place right now.


----------



## luther10

So, it has been a while since I last posted here.  My saved game got wiped a month before the Aladdin event, and after all the delayed replies from Gameloft support and unsuccessful recovery of my saved game, I had to start the game from scratch a few days before the start of Aladdin with 200 something gems.  It was definitely tough (lack of characters to produce the event currency, didn't even have Buzz for the duration of the event), but I think I did pretty good... got as far as the two costumes without the premium characters.
Right now, I'm at 203,004 magic and 748 gems, battling Zurg.  So hopefully I can open up Fantasyland and have Minnie ready before the start of the Alice event...


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> So, it has been a while since I last posted here.  My saved game got wiped a month before the Aladdin event, and after all the delayed replies from Gameloft support and unsuccessful recovery of my saved game, I had to start the game from scratch a few days before the start of Aladdin with 200 something gems.  It was definitely tough (lack of characters to produce the event currency, didn't even have Buzz for the duration of the event), but I think I did pretty good... got as far as the two costumes without the premium characters.
> Right now, I'm at 203,004 magic and 748 gems, battling Zurg.  So hopefully I can open up Fantasyland and have Minnie ready before the start of the Alice event...


Sorry to hear that happened to you.  Hope you have better luck this time around.


----------



## Mayi

luther10 said:


> So, it has been a while since I last posted here.  My saved game got wiped a month before the Aladdin event, and after all the delayed replies from Gameloft support and unsuccessful recovery of my saved game, I had to start the game from scratch a few days before the start of Aladdin with 200 something gems.  It was definitely tough (lack of characters to produce the event currency, didn't even have Buzz for the duration of the event), but I think I did pretty good... got as far as the two costumes without the premium characters.
> Right now, I'm at 203,004 magic and 748 gems, battling Zurg.  So hopefully I can open up Fantasyland and have Minnie ready before the start of the Alice event...


Thats nice. Do you buy gems besides collecting them from the videos, upgrading characters and parades?


----------



## pugprincess

I'm glad we're getting another event, I've opened up that patch of land by the Alice themed area ready  I've been progressing with the main storyline - beaten Zurg, now collecting items to welcome Minnie - so it'll be nice to have a little break from that. Plus I'm so low on magic. 

I've been trying to resist buying any of the Nightmare Before Christmas chests. I did give in and spend my gems on one and got a decoration, which just reaffirmed my dislike of legendary chests. But I want the characters...!  The same thing happened with Mulan and Beauty and the Beast. I really wish they'd do event replays!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Whoa.....did I bump my head?!?  Did Supernova actually compliment the interns?  Pigs are flying in a very hot place right now.


Perhaps it was *I *who bumped my head.  Momentary lapse of judgment.  Don't worry... won't happen again.


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Can anyone tell me what video platform the interns use for the gem movies? Geek Squad apparently deleted or deactivated my video programs on my PC this weekend.


Yikes!  Wish I had a better answer for you, but seriously... what the heck?  And now that you've successfully won the "Stump Geek Squad" game, they legit don't know what they did do your phone?.  Damn.  Sorry about that.


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> So, it has been a while since I last posted here.  My saved game got wiped a month before the Aladdin event, and after all the delayed replies from Gameloft support and unsuccessful recovery of my saved game, I had to start the game from scratch a few days before the start of Aladdin with 200 something gems.  It was definitely tough (lack of characters to produce the event currency, didn't even have Buzz for the duration of the event), but I think I did pretty good... got as far as the two costumes without the premium characters.
> Right now, I'm at 203,004 magic and 748 gems, battling Zurg.  So hopefully I can open up Fantasyland and have Minnie ready before the start of the Alice event...


That's pretty ridiculous.  Seems that Gameloft can respond to small issues.  But when it comes to the big stuff, sorry to hear that they missed the mark in the service department!


----------



## Wdw1015

Does anyone else find it annoying that they don’t announce a date when they do updates? Is keeping it a secret supposed to build the anticipation? If so, doesn’t work. It just annoys me.


----------



## lmmatooki

luther10 said:


> So, it has been a while since I last posted here.  My saved game got wiped a month before the Aladdin event, and after all the delayed replies from Gameloft support and unsuccessful recovery of my saved game, I had to start the game from scratch a few days before the start of Aladdin with 200 something gems.  It was definitely tough (lack of characters to produce the event currency, didn't even have Buzz for the duration of the event), but I think I did pretty good... got as far as the two costumes without the premium characters.
> Right now, I'm at 203,004 magic and 748 gems, battling Zurg.  So hopefully I can open up Fantasyland and have Minnie ready before the start of the Alice event...


Holy moly! I'm surprised you decided to start over, I would be fighting Gameloft for recovering my game if I were you because I definitely wouldn't want to start over after all that work! Props to you for doing so!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone else find it annoying that they don’t announce a date when they do updates? Is keeping it a secret supposed to build the anticipation? If so, doesn’t work. It just annoys me.


We usually get the update on Wednesdays and then the event starts on Thursdays so I wouldn't be surprised to see the update rolling in tomorrow. (At least for me being an iPhone user) That's my guess.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

500,000 magic to clear the railroad mountain. This is my next objective in the jungle book story line. Ummm... yep that's gonna have to wait since I only have 55,000 magic. Wouldn't it be cool if they added a gift feature where your neighboring parks could send you gifts and you to them? I would find that useful. 
On another note not knowing what day the event is going to start but I know the update is usually ready for download around ten am my time every morning I'm putting all my characters on 1-2 hour tasks so when I get the download I can put them to whatever mission is needed without having to wait on them to finish certain tasks before I can start the event.


----------



## mmmears

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone else find it annoying that they don’t announce a date when they do updates? Is keeping it a secret supposed to build the anticipation? If so, doesn’t work. It just annoys me.



Yep.  Totally agree with you.


----------



## Onceler

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone else find it annoying that they don’t announce a date when they do updates? Is keeping it a secret supposed to build the anticipation? If so, doesn’t work. It just annoys me.



The lack of a starting date for the event does make it a little more difficult to make decisions. I have characters that I want to bump up to level 10 but I'm reluctant to get caught in the middle of a 24-hour level up if the update suddenly becomes available.


----------



## tyedye

jennyraye said:


> I started playing about 3 months ago. I am at level 27 and currently only have around 10,000 magic and 280 gems. I am working on getting Minnie. Just opened up the first land in Fantasyland. I see everyone talking about having so much magic...and wonder when I am going to get there. I have not reached the Jungle Book quests yet. And didn't get very far with Aladdin or Lion King as they were so soon after I started playing the game. Alice will be my first real event. Tips would be great for how to approach, and how to increase my magic. Right now I am working the quests as they come up. Working to upgrade Pluto, Daisy, Pete to at least level 8 in preparation for Donald. Any character who can't advance me for either of those priorities is doing short or long quests just for magic. Length of the assignment depends on my schedule. Weekdays I play in the morning...briefly to gather, check
> chests, and send everyone on day long jobs. Evening is a bit more involved, but not near what I can do on the weekend. TIA



Lion King was my first event as I started playing right before that and as far as tips go from what I've read and done depending on what characters drop items for the event characters then you want to get all their items but don't level them up. That way if a character drops more than 1 item you'll increase your chances of getting what you want. And they also won't be in the chests. Also only do the event quests as the other ones can wait until the event is over. Of course if you need a character or a certain level to get something then you may want to work on that. What I found helpful was getting the first premium character of an event. I did get all Lion King and Aladdin characters but didn't get all gem attractions. I also tried to check my game about every 4 hrs or so during the day so morning, lunch, early evening and then just before going to sleep.  Hope that helps and maybe others who have played more events have other useful info.


----------



## hopemax

luther10 said:


> So, it has been a while since I last posted here.  My saved game got wiped a month before the Aladdin event, and after all the delayed replies from Gameloft support and unsuccessful recovery of my saved game, I had to start the game from scratch a few days before the start of Aladdin with 200 something gems.  It was definitely tough (lack of characters to produce the event currency, didn't even have Buzz for the duration of the event), but I think I did pretty good... got as far as the two costumes without the premium characters.
> Right now, I'm at 203,004 magic and 748 gems, battling Zurg.  So hopefully I can open up Fantasyland and have Minnie ready before the start of the Alice event...



I'm so sorry to see this.  I haven't posted a lot recently either, because about 6 weeks ago I thought I had lost my game too.  I was able to solve my problem on my own over a 3 day period.  Gameloft GS didn't respond to my messages until about a week later. And with their response, I don't think they really understood anything about my problem.  I figured I should make a detailed post about what I did to fix my issue, just in case someone else had a problem, but I didn't get around to it, so I didn't post much at all.  But you have prompted me to post about it.  I don't think it will help you now, since I'm guessing your saved data has now been overwritten with your new game, but it might help someone else Googling for, "why my game won't load."

My problem started right after I clicked on finishing Timon's upgrade to 10, and the game was doing its animation thing by the castle, my whole computer crashed.  When everything rebooted, the game would not load.  It wouldn't display my UserID in the upper left corner, and was caught in a loop of Checking Connectivity and Loading Content.

I think it turned out to be a corrupt file somewhere associated with the Windows Store and my game.  Deleting the game, it doesn't delete every single instance of the game in your Windows files.  Some registry somewhere, that keeps track of your download history and/or settings, doesn't get completely cleared out.   So whenever I re-downloaded the game, I don't think it updated every single instance, and one of those non-updated things was what was corrupt. But since Gameloft sounded so confused, I have no idea what it could possibly be.  The big ah-ha moment came when I noticed the different messages I was getting in the Windows Store when I went to re-download the game from my computer in the user account that wasn't working, versus the new user account that had never download the game.

So what I had to do.  First, I wanted to isolate if it was Windows issue or the game.  So I used my Dad's computer to set up a different User profile on his machine using my MSN account name, on that user profile I was able to download the game, open the game, load the intro, and since the game was connected to my MSN account it asked if I wanted to start new or load my Saved Game.  I chose the saved game, and then the game loaded and all my progress was there.  I expressed a big sigh of relief, realized it was a Windows issue, and then had to figure out how to get everything to load on MY computer.

My primary user profile already had my MSN account attached so I couldn't create a 2nd user profile with the same email address.  If I created a new email address, then the game would load looking for a saved game for the new address, not find it and so only give the option to start a new game.  It took me some time, but I was able to set up a computer user profile WITHOUT being attached to any MSN account at all.  You had to add a local account, and select the not-recommended "sign in without using a Microsoft account."  Then I could go to the Store, download the game and since it was a "new user" it had to download and make all the hidden file changes that happen when games are installed.  Then when I opened the game, if I clicked on the Game Options page about asking if I wanted to connect to a Facebook account or an MSN account, I could actually enter a Microsoft email account, and not have one pre-loaded.  I could enter my original email address, chose my saved data and open the game with all my progress.

I had one more step to go.  I could now get my game on my computer, but it's cumbersome to log into a separate user profile just to play one game.  When I went back to my original User Profile, went into the Windows Store, when I re-downloaded the game it said something like, "New User Profile already has this game installed, do you want to share."  Selecting yes, finally got whatever was corrupted, a clean version.  Then I could go enter the game, it said my UserID in the upper left, and on the options page it had my MSN email info loaded, and gave me the option to load from my saved game.

I am positive that if I didn't know a little bit about computers and Windows that Gameloft would not have been able to help me.

And on another note.  The Magic Accumulation debate.   I started my Windows game about 3 weeks after my IOS game.  In my IOS game, I have 6 million magic, and have already welcomed Shere Khan.  In my Windows game, I have about 1 million magic and I still have to Welcome the tiger.  I was amazed at the difference even thought I have been playing both a long time.  I can play on my phone more than my computer.  And I also started not sending characters out on useless magic gathering tasks "sooner" in my Windows game.  They both, technically happened the same day, but it regards to game play I was "done" with everything in my IOS game, but since I was 3 weeks behind in my other game, I was still working on Tangled/Sleeping Beauty stuff when I stopped.  Plus, Gameloft made changes to length of tasks and such, so I wonder if that plays a role too.

So in my Windows game, as soon as someone said how much Jungle Book stuff cost, I put everyone back to work in the Windows game.  And it does feel like it is accumulating slowly.  I had started at 2 million, but with welcoming and buying attractions it dropped it down to 1 million and doesn't seem to be going back up.  When I get to Welcome Shere Khan it will drop it to zero.  It is very annoying sending so many characters out.  They really need to be able to set characters so the first thing on the task list is "repeat last task."


----------



## luther10

Mayi said:


> Thats nice. Do you buy gems besides collecting them from the videos, upgrading characters and parades?


I haven't spend any money yet, and I'm not going to this time around.  When my game save got resetted after Lion King event, it did leave me with 200 gems (half of what I used to have).  So I was able to invest some in the parade floats right from the start... Parades are definitely my number one source for gems.  The more floats you have, the higher the chances you'll be getting gems out of them.  

Anyway I got very closed to forever abandoning this game after waiting a month for them to fix it.  Resetted saved games is such a common problem on Gameloft technical forum, and I saw a lot people having it getting it fixed eventually after Gameloft sent them their old saved files... So I remained hopeful for a long while.  I did receive weekly replies from the support team asking me questions about my device and stuff... They wanted me one time to install a free app to identify some kind of ID number of my device, I complied... and a week later, they wanted me to install another app to locate an advertisement ID number ( I was like ***...how is that  going to fix the problem???).  I didn't even bother replying, and that was the last contact I he with them.

And then came the Aladdin event... my favorite disney animated movie, and event I was most anticipated for...so I had no choice but to pick up the game again.  I wanted to build those attractions and to see those characters walk the park.  Initially I was only going to play up to the end of the event before finally quitting it.  But that didn't really happen... Here I'm still playing and getting ready for the next event LOL


----------



## luther10

hopemax said:


> I think it turned out to be a corrupt file somewhere associated with the Windows Store and my game.  Deleting the game, it doesn't delete every single instance of the game in your Windows files.  Some registry somewhere, that keeps track of your download history and/or settings, doesn't get completely cleared out.   So whenever I re-downloaded the game, I don't think it updated every single instance, and one of those non-updated things was what was corrupt. But since Gameloft sounded so confused, I have no idea what it could possibly be.  The big ah-ha moment came when I noticed the different messages I was getting in the Windows Store when I went to re-download the game from my computer in the user account that wasn't working, versus the new user account that had never download the game.


I haven't tried the windows store version of the game... I thought this version is like a facebook app, but sounds like it is a standalone program...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Onceler said:


> The lack of a starting date for the event does make it a little more difficult to make decisions. I have characters that I want to bump up to level 10 but I'm reluctant to get caught in the middle of a 24-hour level up if the update suddenly becomes available.


Me too.  I have Aladdin characters ready to go to 10, but I'm afraid to lock anyone for a 24 hour task.


----------



## bookgirl

Hey you guys might have experience with this.

I have my game connected to Face book on my Ipad.  I recently got a Kindle.  I signed into it with Facebook and thought it told me hey this account is attached to another game I went ahead thinking it would be the same on both.  

However my Kindle is at the beginning and not my in progress game.  

Does anyone have their game across two different types of devices or will it only recognize the ios game separate from the amazon game?


----------



## hopemax

I haven't been too worried about 24 hour upgrades.  We're not going to get the event until there is an update.  Even after the update, it takes awhile to collect the items to Welcome the first character, giving time for the upgrade to finish.  The only thing I am fearful of is sending Mickey out on too long of a task.  He needs to be available to "Start" the event.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I haven't been too worried about 24 hour upgrades.  We're not going to get the event until there is an update.  Even after the update, it takes awhile to collect the items to Welcome the first character, giving time for the upgrade to finish.  The only thing I am fearful of is sending Mickey out on too long of a task.  He needs to be available to "Start" the event.



I feel the same way.  I doubt the Aladdin folks will be heavily involved at the beginning (but I could be wrong so don't send them out just because I feel this way).  Mickey, on the other hand, needs to be ready to act.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

bookgirl said:


> Hey you guys might have experience with this.
> 
> I have my game connected to Face book on my Ipad.  I recently got a Kindle.  I signed into it with Facebook and thought it told me hey this account is attached to another game I went ahead thinking it would be the same on both.
> 
> However my Kindle is at the beginning and not my in progress game.
> 
> Does anyone have their game across two different types of devices or will it only recognize the ios game separate from the amazon game?



I had the same issue.  I started the game on a Windows phone, but I am now on a droid.  Even though I can run the game on my Windows laptop, when I tried to load the saved progress on my droid it put me back at the beginning.   Now I just run on my Windows laptop.  When I searched for this issue I found that this seems to be a known issue and there is not a fix.   But someone else out there may have figured out a trick to get this to work.


----------



## hopemax

There are three platforms:  IOS (Apple devices), Android (including Kindle), and Windows.  According to the FAQ's, Windows games can only be shared by other Windows devices (so HansKristoffAnnaSven, that is your problem), but IOS and Android are supposed to be able to be shared.  So I'm not sure what bookgirl's issue is.  Unless, disconnecting and reconnecting through Facebook might force it to try again.


----------



## Mayi

Just got Parallels and since I can use windows now I downloaded the app right away. Everything seemed fine but then after the intro video played, I got this message telling me I need to be online to load the game. I don't know how to fix this since I'm actually online. Is this a recurrent issue to windows players? How could I solve this?


----------



## MrsPottts

Is it worth buying Haunted Mansion at 150 gems? I've been saving gems, waiting for another attractions sale but I'm getting impatient haha. I'm so sick of waiting to get all those cloths for Donald's Halloween costume  they've been ruining my gold chest drops!


----------



## AJGolden1013

MrsPottts said:


> Is it worth buying Haunted Mansion at 150 gems? I've been saving gems, waiting for another attractions sale but I'm getting impatient haha. I'm so sick of waiting to get all those cloths for Donald's Halloween costume  they've been ruining my gold chest drops!


My opinion is no, not yet. With an event coming up, I personally would rather have the gems for th characters,but that is just my opinion.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Excitedly/impatiently waiting for the Alice event. Looking forward to the update. I’m thinking it will be done on Halloween, or very close to it. Just my guess....


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*im downloading the update right now! (on windows PC)*


----------



## SunDial

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *im downloading the update right now! (on windows PC)*



Nothing yet in Google Play.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsPottts said:


> Is it worth buying Haunted Mansion at 150 gems? I've been saving gems, waiting for another attractions sale but I'm getting impatient haha. I'm so sick of waiting to get all those cloths for Donald's Halloween costume  they've been ruining my gold chest drops!





AJGolden1013 said:


> My opinion is no, not yet. With an event coming up, I personally would rather have the gems for th characters,but that is just my opinion.



The HM is a pretty neat structure with some fun animations and can certainly understand wanting it for Halloween and for the costume cloths but I agree with @AJGolden1013 that with the event, unless you can really spare the gems I would save it.  I know I usually try to have around 700 gems available for an event to have enough for the 2 premium characters, and buildings that need gems, the parade float, etc. and then not be totally wiped out


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Just downloaded it on my android! Shere Khan ears look cool!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SunDial said:


> Nothing yet in Google Play.



nor on IOS (just checked)


----------



## lmmatooki

https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...pdate-15-alice-in-wonderland/960588117440986/

Patch Notes for the new update


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...pdate-15-alice-in-wonderland/960588117440986/
> 
> Patch Notes for the new update



good to see the list of characters that will have drops for the Alice event so you can be sure they are not out on a long mission when the event starts

(looks like Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Mike, Sully, Randall, and the Nightmare Before Christmas characters)


I see the page has been updated in the IOS appstore, but doesn't let you update yet


----------



## lmmatooki

Also, they mentioned that Cheshire would be available at the beginning but now they are saying that he will be unlocked on Oct. 31st 15:00 GMT. But you do not need to progress through the event quests to unlock him.


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> good to see the list of characters that will have drops for the Alice event so you can be sure they are not out on a long mission when the event starts
> 
> (looks like Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Mike, Sully, Randall, and the Nightmare Before Christmas characters)
> 
> 
> I see the page has been updated in the IOS appstore, but doesn't let you update yet


I was just able to update it on IOS, so I would try it again!


----------



## Somnam

Just read the patch notes. I may be wrong but it looks like the only character that drops Mad Hatters Plate is Mickey in his Halloween costume (trick or treat task). Does this mean if someone does not have Mickeys Halloween costume, or the Nightmare before Christmas characters, they are going to be unable to get certain tokens or be at a disadvantage?


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone else noticed with the update that if you skip putting a character on a task and instead put someone else on a task, it goes back to the character you skipped again? It used to do this and then they updated it to keep you were you were in your character cycle. Hoping this was an error and not how it was intended to work, I like the other way better.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else noticed with the update that if you skip putting a character on a task and instead put someone else on a task, it goes back to the character you skipped again? It used to do this and then they updated it to keep you were you were in your character cycle. Hoping this was an error and not how it was intended to work, I like the other way better.



it said in the update note that they were changing this for attempting a group action:
_"If a character attempts to start a group activity with another character who is busy, the character finder stays with the character who attempted to start the activity so the player does not need to cycle through the entire action finder list again."_

.... but perhaps it isn't working right (I still can't get the update so can't test)


----------



## McCoy

Somnam said:


> Just read the patch notes. I may be wrong but it looks like the only character that drops Mad Hatters Plate is Mickey in his Halloween costume (trick or treat task). Does this mean if someone does not have Mickeys Halloween costume, or the Nightmare before Christmas characters, they are going to be unable to get certain tokens or be at a disadvantage?


I haven't read through these patch notes yet, but in the past, the notes only include tasks that are changing drops for existing characters. The new event characters and/or buildings will likely have drops for the new items that aren't listed in the patch notes.


----------



## mmmears

Got the update, but of course nothing has changed except for Shere Khan's ears (they do look cool) and some decorations.  I just wish this thing would start already.  I hate all the teasers from the video on out.


----------



## LeCras

No update yet. No idea why I'm obsessively checking, since the content won't be available until tomorrow anyway...


----------



## Lady Libra

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else noticed with the update that if you skip putting a character on a task and instead put someone else on a task, it goes back to the character you skipped again? It used to do this and then they updated it to keep you were you were in your character cycle. Hoping this was an error and not how it was intended to work, I like the other way better.



Yes, I noticed the same thing. Hope it gets fixed soon!

Also, the characters I sent on missions weren't a group activity, so it's not that (haven't read the patch notes yet, will do so in a moment).


----------



## Lady Libra

They are new costumes for the Frozen characters (Anna, Elsa and Olaf). They're called "Holiday" and say "Coming Soon". I'm curious to find out more about those!


----------



## lmmatooki

Lady Libra said:


> They are new costumes for the Frozen characters (Anna, Elsa and Olaf). They're called "Holiday" and say "Coming Soon". I'm curious to find out more about those!


I told you guys they would be giving us costumes, although I thought it was going to be for Halloween but I was close haha


----------



## mmmears

Another change I'm seeing (or did I just ignore this part before???) is that Anna, Elsa, and Olaf can get holiday costumes in the costume shop.

ETA- I see others found the same thing while I was typing.


----------



## danni918

Upset that I joined around Christmas last year, towards the end of the Frozen event, so I don't have any of the NBC characters and they seem to drop the most for Alice in Wonderland!  Plus I don't have the Halloween Mickey costume and have never been given the opportunity to purchase or acquire it.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Lady Libra said:


> They are new costumes for the Frozen characters (Anna, Elsa and Olaf). They're called "Holiday" and say "Coming Soon". I'm curious to find out more about those!


Well spotted! I wonder if they'll become available straight after the Alice event, seeing as no mention has been made of them in the notes for this update?


----------



## chocolatte89

danni918 said:


> Upset that I joined around Christmas last year, towards the end of the Frozen event, so I don't have any of the NBC characters and they seem to drop the most for Alice in Wonderland!  Plus I don't have the Halloween Mickey costume and have never been given the opportunity to purchase or acquire it.



The NBC legendary chests are still available to purchase with gems or cash, if you're interested. Not sure how long the sale will last. Although NBC characters will be valuable in this event, the event characters will all drop the necessary tokens. If you're diligent and check your game often, you may still be able to acquire all event characters.


----------



## chocolatte89

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Well spotted! I wonder if they'll become available straight after the Alice event, seeing as no mention has been made of them in the notes for this update?



My best guess is they will time the release to match Olaf's Frozen Adventure, which comes out November 22 along with Coco. The costumes look like they match the ones in the teaser trailer.


----------



## Mayi

Can you post pics of the frozen costumes please?


----------



## Mayi

Also, I just bought the halloween concession bundle but didn't get a thing. I checked and I got charged anyway. Did this happen to any of you guys?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

McCoy said:


> I haven't read through these patch notes yet, but in the past, the notes only include tasks that are changing drops for existing characters. The new event characters and/or buildings will likely have drops for the new items that aren't listed in the patch notes.



I thought of that two, but on the event character screen the Mad Hatter is shown as the first character - so you will need other non-event characters to enable the welcoming him most likely


----------



## chocolatte89

Mayi said:


> Can you post pics of the frozen costumes please?


----------



## cavepig

Mayi said:


> Also, I just bought the halloween concession bundle but didn't get a thing. I checked and I got charged anyway. Did this happen to any of you guys?



Yes I bought the bundle about 30 minutes ago and received the gems but not the Pumpkin Demitasse concession stand. I've sent them a message and I got a reply but they want a picture of either my receipt or purchase history. My receipts don't usually come in for a day or two...


----------



## Pheran

danni918 said:


> Upset that I joined around Christmas last year, towards the end of the Frozen event, so I don't have any of the NBC characters and they seem to drop the most for Alice in Wonderland!  Plus I don't have the Halloween Mickey costume and have never been given the opportunity to purchase or acquire it.



Mickey's and Goofy's Halloween costumes are possible rewards you can get from the Nightmare Before Christmas legendary chests, along with the NBC characters and buildings.  Of course you can also get mostly useless decorations.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> Just downloaded it on my android! Shere Khan ears look cool!


I was just about to post that.  Completed a task to get the fourth ear hat for the next level.  Didn't recognize it at first.  Looks much better than the original one they issued.


----------



## supernova

chocolatte89 said:


> View attachment 279364 View attachment 279365 View attachment 279366


Olaf's big holiday costume is.... a friggin' bowtie????????????????????????????


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Mayi said:


> Also, I just bought the halloween concession bundle but didn't get a thing. I checked and I got charged anyway. Did this happen to any of you guys?


I bought it and got the gems and the stand right away.


----------



## Mayi

chocolatte89 said:


> View attachment 279364 View attachment 279365 View attachment 279366


Thanks! And yup, those are the outfits from the short. Olaf's seems like suck a rip-off, tho.


----------



## Mayi

cavepig said:


> Yes I bought the bundle about 30 minutes ago and received the gems but not the Pumpkin Demitasse concession stand. I've sent them a message and I got a reply but they want a picture of either my receipt or purchase history. My receipts don't usually come in for a day or two...


Where did you message them to? I tried through facebook but they didn't have a message option so I just commented on one post. I don't know if I should do it through the game but from my experience with aladdin event (there just were a few hours but still they never got back to me) I don't think that would be helpful.


----------



## disneyjr77

Got the update and love the new opening screen!! I was getting tired of Jungle Book


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Olaf's big holiday costume is.... a friggin' bowtie????????????????????????????


Yeah. I was playing a game of spot the difference for a while there!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So after this update my game is going through another glitch of getting unneeded tokens for my maxed out characters. Even after completely shutting down the game and starting it back up. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> I was just able to update it on IOS, so I would try it again!



just saw it - when I search for Magic Kingdoms it doesn't have the "update" button ... but if I go to my list of apps that have an update and scroll down it was included there

Oh well, got it in plenty of time


----------



## Pheran

Rachel Snow White said:


> So after this update my game is going through another glitch of getting unneeded tokens for my maxed out characters. Even after completely shutting down the game and starting it back up. Anyone else having this problem?



I had the same glitch right after the upgrade, but just killing the app and restarting it fixed the problem for me.


----------



## Pheran

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else noticed with the update that if you skip putting a character on a task and instead put someone else on a task, it goes back to the character you skipped again? It used to do this and then they updated it to keep you were you were in your character cycle. Hoping this was an error and not how it was intended to work, I like the other way better.



Ugh, I just noticed this myself.  This is incredibly annoying.


----------



## lmmatooki

I think I will be rearranging my kingdom again so then I can get the Alice attractions over by where it belongs...this is definitely going to take a long time


----------



## lmmatooki

chocolatte89 said:


> My best guess is they will time the release to match Olaf's Frozen Adventure, which comes out November 22 along with Coco. The costumes look like they match the ones in the teaser trailer.


That is exactly what the costumes look like! Good job investigating!!


----------



## danni918

danni918 said:


> Upset that I joined around Christmas last year, towards the end of the Frozen event, so I don't have any of the NBC characters and they seem to drop the most for Alice in Wonderland!  Plus I don't have the Halloween Mickey costume and have never been given the opportunity to purchase or acquire it.





Pheran said:


> Mickey's and Goofy's Halloween costumes are possible rewards you can get from the Nightmare Before Christmas legendary chests, along with the NBC characters and buildings.  Of course you can also get mostly useless decorations.


I bit the bullet and paid for the 6 platinum chest.  I rarely spend real money on the game.  I was just hoping that they would offer the NBC event again this Halloween for the ones who didn't get it to partake.  I did get Sally along with a couple attractions, the headless horseman statue(a waste) and the Halloween costumes for Mickey and Goofy.  Not a total waste. I just struggle with spending real money on the game.


----------



## mmmears

Rachel Snow White said:


> So after this update my game is going through another glitch of getting unneeded tokens for my maxed out characters. Even after completely shutting down the game and starting it back up. Anyone else having this problem?



Yes.  And it's super annoying.  I just got a basket for Mowgli. Only he doesn't need them (and never will again).  Even after I forced it to restart.



lmmatooki said:


> I think I will be rearranging my kingdom again so then I can get the Alice attractions over by where it belongs...this is definitely going to take a long time



I did that a few days ago.  Took a while, but now I hope the Alice stuff will all fit where it belongs.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I had posted that I read the patch notes, and I thought they were making things harder.  I reread the patch notes again and discovered I am mistaken.

I am still, however, confused about why certain tasks have INCREASED times that seem a bit ridiculous!  I guess everyone fell down the rabbit hole!


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

I caved and spend 60 gems on a legendary chest but I did get Jack so I think it was worth it to be able to get more tokens. I only started playing during the Aladdin event so I don't have as many characters. Still have 200 gems left over though so hopefully I'll be able to get the premium characters.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

After having a bit of fatigue from the last two events being pretty close together, I think I’m ready for this one.  The Jungle Book has been a bit of a slog for me, I’ve had the WORST drop rates.  
I’ve been trying to get Shere Kahn for almost two weeks now and I’m still not close.  It’ll be nice to work on characters with a friendlier drop rate.


----------



## supernova

danni918 said:


> Upset that I joined around Christmas last year, towards the end of the Frozen event, so I don't have any of the NBC characters and they seem to drop the most for Alice in Wonderland!  Plus I don't have the Halloween Mickey costume and have never been given the opportunity to purchase or acquire it.


Clever interns' way of getting people to spend all of their gems on chests, not get characters, and then have to purchase the bundles outright.


----------



## cavepig

Mayi said:


> Where did you message them to? I tried through facebook but they didn't have a message option so I just commented on one post. I don't know if I should do it through the game but from my experience with aladdin event (there just were a few hours but still they never got back to me) I don't think that would be helpful.


I used the Customer Care option in the game. I did send a picture of my purchase history but haven't heard anything back nor have I got the concession stand.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Nice to see in the update that Shere Khan's price has been drastically reduced from 1.1M to 820K.  Should now have enough potions by Friday now instead of next week.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Clever interns' way of getting people to spend all of their gems on chests, not get characters, and then have to purchase the bundles outright.




Yep.  And those "special" chests.  I can't see spending gems on a chest that might give me some dumb decoration I don't want (and most likely that is what I'd get).


----------



## lmmatooki

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> Nice to see in the update that Shere Khan's price has been drastically reduced from 1.1M to 820K.  Should now have enough potions by Friday now instead of next week.


That makes me so happy to hear that! I have stopped playing the main storyline for a few days to try to save up on magic. I am at 2M again so after the event, I might be able to play the regular game with more ease!


----------



## lmmatooki

They also dropped the cost to level up the JB characters as well! Anyone know if they dropped the price of the 3rd spot over in Frontierland? I haven't bought that spot yet either


----------



## AJGolden1013

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> Nice to see in the update that Shere Khan's price has been drastically reduced from 1.1M to 820K.  Should now have enough potions by Friday now instead of next week.





lmmatooki said:


> That makes me so happy to hear that! I have stopped playing the main storyline for a few days to try to save up on magic. I am at 2M again so after the event, I might be able to play the regular game with more ease!





lmmatooki said:


> They also dropped the cost to level up the JB characters as well! Anyone know if they dropped the price of the 3rd spot over in Frontierland? I haven't bought that spot yet either



I'm glad to hear this, but also a bit concerned, because maybe now Alice will be ultra expensive?  I hope not!


----------



## DoreyAdore

So...I’m just now checking in after the app update. I still have 14 days and a wake up for the Army school I’m currently in *read, limited phone access*.  Does any one know what triggers the new AIW characters?  And what’s with the tombstones that look more like mailboxes sticking out of the grass around Main Street? Silly interns!


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm glad to hear this, but also a bit concerned, because maybe now Alice will be ultra expensive?  I hope not!


Because it is an event, I doubt it. They can't make things too expensive unless they make the event longer. It will probably be as expensive as Aladdin but hopefully with less glitches lol


----------



## lmmatooki

DoreyAdore said:


> So...I’m just now checking in after the app update. I still have 14 days and a wake up for the Army school I’m currently in *read, limited phone access*.  Does any one know what triggers the new AIW characters?


I believe the event will start tomorrow at 11 am eastern time so that is when you can start getting AIW characters and such.


----------



## mikegood2

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> Nice to see in the update that Shere Khan's price has been drastically reduced from 1.1M to 820K.  Should now have enough potions by Friday now instead of next week.



Glad they did that. To bad I welcomed mine two days ago


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Downloaded the update and am ready to go for tomorrow's event kickoff!  I still have a few items for other characters that I haven't managed to finish collecting yet, but not many.  My biggest frustration is that after weeks of working on Donald's halloween costume, I am still ONE orange fabric short.  My drop rate has tanked in the last couple of weeks for the fabric.  Fingers crossed I get that final fabric in the morning!

Did anyone else catch the screenshot in the patch notes on Facebook for this update that shows White Rabbit costing 200 gems?!  That's 20 gems (11%) more than the first premium character in the last two events if I recall correctly.  I hope that doesn't mean Cheshire Cat will be higher in cost than the second premium character for the last two events too.  This is only my third event, and I'm starting with more gems than I've ever had going into an event (339 gems), so hopefully I'll be able to get enough gems collected for both premium characters and maybe the parade float (I've always just barely gotten the two premium characters, so never managed to spend gems on any other event items).  Can't wait to start collecting new characters tomorrow!


----------



## lmmatooki

Rearranged my park and I think I made some more room, all the Alice attractions should be able to fit roughly where they should be. I still don't have the land by the portal in Frontierland or Kaa's Jungle Gym but considering all of that, I have made a decent amount of room. Although, in a ton of spots it is crowded as heck haha but whatever works, works.


----------



## lmmatooki

In other news, all of my characters that still need to be leveled up have all of their tokens and to allow me to only collect for AIW. 
I have also noticed the skipped character task thing that is back to the way it was before and it has made me realize how much I hated this!!! GAMELOFT, FIX THIS PLEASE!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Because a lot of people tend to ask for how people arrange their parks, this is how I arrange mine and I try my best to keep things organized the best that I can


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> In other news, all of my characters that still need to be leveled up have all of their tokens and to allow me to only collect for AIW.
> I have also noticed the skipped character task thing that is back to the way it was before and it has made me realize how much I hated this!!! GAMELOFT, FIX THIS PLEASE!!



Yes, please fix this.  It's really, really annoying!  

Glad you have all your characters leveled up.  I still have Bagheera, Mowgli, Shere Khan and Alien all needing items, but I'm hoping there won't be too much overlap.  It's taking me forever to get these 4 finished.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Wow you dont log in for a day and whoa there is pages to read hahaha.
Now I have caught up- thanks for all the info guys!
My update happened unexpectedly(wasnt aware it was released)after I got my 5 gems for Nick going to level 10. I had gotten my last hat for Shere Khan this morning and was waiting for it to be free to welcome him. Didnt even notice the downgrade in cost to welcome him because I was so happy to finally have him. Sure enough after reading about it here I checked my magic and I had only paid the new cost. Hows that for timing!


----------



## Beccybooboo

I was able to upgrade everyone to 10 except Jafar almost ready for 8 (2 staffs), Mowgli ready for 9, Baloo almost ready for 9, and Bagheera ready for 8. So apart from needing a few more character drops I am ready for Alice!


----------



## Beccybooboo

How cool would it be for Alice to eat and grow huge (after a task) in the park and we have to find the other eat me to shrink her back to normal size.


----------



## mikegood2

Am I missing something, I though all the green check mark characters (finished jobs) would cycle thru first, until you went thru them all and then the jobless characters would appear alphabetically. I was having some issues with it in the previous update, but this update makes cycling thru to collecting finished jobs from characters impossible. At most, I’m able to cycle thru 2 or 3 finished job characters before it lists the jobless characters alphabetically. I’m finding it annoying and time consuming having to go thru my entire kingdom looking for green checks to collect finished jobs.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mikegood2 said:


> Am I missing something, I though all the green check mark characters (finished jobs) would cycle thru first, until you went thru them all and then the jobless characters would appear alphabetically. I was having some issues with it in the previous update, but this update makes cycling thru to collecting finished jobs from characters impossible. At most, I’m able to cycle thru 2 or 3 finished job characters before it lists the jobless characters alphabetically. I’m finding it annoying and time consuming having to go thru my entire kingdom looking for green checks to collect finished jobs.


Me too. Wish they would change this back to how it was before.


----------



## LeCras

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Me too. Wish they would change this back to how it was before.



Apparently it's not meant to be this way, and they are working to fix it.


----------



## 10CJ

Does the event start at 11 am eastern today?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

LeCras said:


> Apparently it's not meant to be this way, and they are working to fix it.


oh good it’s not just me then, it is taking FOREVER to get through all my characters this way.


----------



## LeCras

evilqueenmindy said:


> oh good it’s not just me then, it is taking FOREVER to get through all my characters this way.



I agree - it's painful..!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Glad they did that. To bad I welcomed mine two days ago


Well, you had absolutely no way of knowing this two days ago, so it isn't like you decided to jump the gun and grab him early.  At least you are in good company.


----------



## lmmatooki

LeCras said:


> Apparently it's not meant to be this way, and they are working to fix it.


It was fixed for me this morning, just went through it now. Same thing with sending characters and it would go back to the beginning, it isn't doing that anymore either. Thank goodness!!


----------



## lmmatooki

10CJ said:


> Does the event start at 11 am eastern today?


Yes!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Quick thoughts: I have enough of Merlins Potion to get the Alien. Is it worth getting him instead of 1-2 rides from Merlins store?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Quick thoughts: I have enough of Merlins Potion to get the Alien. Is it worth getting him instead of 1-2 rides from Merlins store?



I usually side on more characters vs rides, but the Alien is sort of a pain with how hard his items are to get (you have to use potions to get enough items to get him and then level him up to level 2 before any of his tasks are to drop more items) and he doesn't seem to provide a ton of other value


----------



## danni918

I


evilqueenmindy said:


> After having a bit of fatigue from the last two events being pretty close together, I think I’m ready for this one.  The Jungle Book has been a bit of a slog for me, I’ve had the WORST drop rates.
> I’ve been trying to get Shere Kahn for almost two weeks now and I’m still not close.  It’ll be nice to work on characters with a friendlier drop rate.


I'm quite annoyed with the jungle book as well.  Not only is the drop rate crazy its costing a ton to level up them!


----------



## Pheran

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Quick thoughts: I have enough of Merlins Potion to get the Alien. Is it worth getting him instead of 1-2 rides from Merlins store?



If you are still working on Jungle Book characters he's helpful for getting Prickly Pears and Baloo/Bagheera Ears.


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> It was fixed for me this morning, just went through it now. Same thing with sending characters and it would go back to the beginning, it isn't doing that anymore either. Thank goodness!!


Well, it was working but now it's not.


----------



## Quellman

danni918 said:


> I bit the bullet and paid for the 6 platinum chest.  I rarely spend real money on the game.  I was just hoping that they would offer the NBC event again this Halloween for the ones who didn't get it to partake.  I did get Sally along with a couple attractions, the headless horseman statue(a waste) and the Halloween costumes for Mickey and Goofy.  Not a total waste. I just struggle with spending real money on the game.



I thought I read that a lot of the Nightmare Characters are supposed to help with Alice items.


----------



## lmmatooki

I feel like getting event currency is going to be crappy...the quests see, awful for it compared to other events. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Onceler

The event has begun for me. Initial bundles:

White Rabbit and Unbirthday hat stand: $3.99 (US)
Parade float and 1,500 event currency: $1.99
'Pillar bench: 10 gems


----------



## lmmatooki

The Mad Tea Party attraction collects the currency though


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> I thought I read that a lot of the Nightmare Characters are supposed to help with Alice items.



yes they do (though not the Mad Hatter) and also all seem to gather event currency


----------



## chocolatte89

A bit disappointed that the NBC attraction do not collect event currency, which means they likely will not help with the event. However, not sure if this was in the patch notes, but Cackling Concession has changed from 2 to 24 hours and collects 150 EC.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

lmmatooki said:


> The Mad Tea Party attraction collects the currency though



*so does the cackling *
*concessions*


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i randomly have a backpack stand... i dont know where it came from. its not available in chests, or for purchase... *


----------



## Pheran

lmmatooki said:


> The Mad Tea Party attraction collects the currency though



That figures.  All the Aladdin attractions, which I have, were useless for that event, but now the Mad Tea Party, which I don't have, produces event currency.


----------



## Osum

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i randomly have a backpack stand... i dont know where it came from. its not available in chests, or for purchase... *



I got one of these in a chest a couple days ago. Maybe they changed out the chest rewards for the event, and it's no longer there?


----------



## Quellman

Wow, again it's going to stink to try and get all those stupid lunchbox things.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Osum said:


> I got one of these in a chest a couple days ago. Maybe they changed out the chest rewards for the event, and it's no longer there?



*possibly. sometimes i dont even pay attention to the cards flipping. lol. its usually BS anyway, esp. the bronze ones*


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Wow, again it's going to stink to try and get all those stupid lunchbox things.



*Completely agree!* Took me less than an hour to remember that’s the aspect of events that eventually sucks much of the fun out of it. The extra task of collecting items from the wacky lunchboxes gets old so quickly. I’d much rather they double the amount of the items that require the lunchboxes and call it a day.


----------



## mmmears

The character order is really annoying me this morning.  And those lunchbox tasks.  I wish they'd drop this stuff.  Other than that, the Alice graphics look pretty cute. 

I have a question about the parade:  How many floats do you all send out?


----------



## PrincessS121212

Someone please help!  I'm out of the country, so I'm traveling on limited wifi.  I play this game on an android tablet, and the game is bigger than the tablet.  I bought an SD card for the game for the last live event and transferred my game to the SD card and everything worked fine.  This time, it kept my game on the SD card, but uploaded the update onto my tablet.  Now it runs extremely slow, and all the characters are missing skins: they are just red squiggly lines in the shapes of the characters.  All the water effects for the game are also squiggle lines.  I can still collect tokens, but how do I fix the game before I play the event so that I can actually play it correctly?


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I have a question about the parade: How many floats do you all send out?



I think I send 4 or 5 can't remember at the moment


----------



## SunDial

I send 5 out every time on the floats


----------



## LeCras

SunDial said:


> I send 5 out every time on the floats



Same here.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I feel like getting event currency is going to be crappy...the quests see, awful for it compared to other events. Anyone else feel the same way?


I noticed that too.  The currency rate is awful this time around.  Guess they're tired of giving out 80 gems to nearly every player at the end of each event.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Hi all, Haven't been online here in a while so I thought I would drop in since the new event has started!

And yes! the currency is going to be a pain. Hopefully it wont be too bad.


----------



## nicki401

I'm at 39/40 to defeat shere khan. Would I better off to wait until the event is over to defeat him? I'm afraid his drops will get in the way of what I need for the event. And I still have 1 750,000 piece of land next to SM that I need to open.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm really aggravated with the character cycling business.  It is not fixed for me, every time I send off a character it starts me at the beginning of the very long character list.


----------



## Quellman

nicki401 said:


> I'm at 39/40 to defeat shere khan. Would I better off to wait until the event is over to defeat him? I'm afraid his drops will get in the way of what I need for the event. And I still have 1 750,000 piece of land next to SM that I need to open.


Jungle book is a permanent feature so no need to hurry.  I am not yet to that stage, so I would check one of the wikis to see who drops his tokens just to see if any tasks double up. I would say that it won't matter at the beginning of the event since those characters drop rates are like "common" and not "EPIC" like I assume Khans are.


----------



## nicki401

Well I accidentally sent mowgli so I'll be at 40/40 in 2 hours. Ugh I need to pay closer attention


----------



## mshanson3121

So, apparently we'll be getting a Frozen event of some sort for Christmas. Did anyone else notice them in the Costume Shop? I had hoped for something else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sort of annoying the only characters that can get the heart lock are Mickey and the White Rabbit (if you get him) and early on in the event Mickey is required to go on a 6 hour task


----------



## luther10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sort of annoying the only characters that can get the heart lock are Mickey and the White Rabbit (if you get him) and early on in the event Mickey is required to go on a 6 hour task


Agreed, it's a pain in the buttttt...  I wasn't going to get white rabbit initially but he really is essential early on.  Also Mickey is loaded with tasks, it's annoying.  I can't even spare him right now for those 12 and 16 hours task for welcoming Minnie.


----------



## McCoy

Yeah, I got a little mad at myself for sending Mickey on the six-hour task once I saw that welcoming the Mad Hatter was a higher priority task.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sort of annoying the only characters that can get the heart lock are Mickey and the White Rabbit (if you get him) and early on in the event Mickey is required to go on a 6 hour task


Have him on his six-hour quest right now.  White Rabbit's task is only an hour, but it's a split between two possible prizes.  I just cleared my first lunchbox and they changed the task time to two minutes for this event.


----------



## supernova

nicki401 said:


> Well I accidentally sent mowgli so I'll be at 40/40 in 2 hours. Ugh I need to pay closer attention


You're fine.  I don't think any Jungle Book characters are offering Alice tokens.  So you can keep collecting.  The trick is going to be welcoming Shere Khan.  Not sure if he's still 24-hours or if they reduced that.  But that part will get in the way of welcoming event characters until he completes.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> The character order is really annoying me this morning.  And those lunchbox tasks.  I wish they'd drop this stuff.  Other than that, the Alice graphics look pretty cute.
> 
> I have a question about the parade:  How many floats do you all send out?


I've been sending out all 7 for each parade.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> You're fine.  I don't think any Jungle Book characters are offering Alice tokens.  So you can keep collecting.  The trick is going to be welcoming Shere Khan.  Not sure if he's still 24-hours or if they reduced that.  But that part will get in the way of welcoming event characters until he completes.



I agree you should be okay.  At least no worse than the rest of us.

The Jungle Book / Alice issue is that the characters that collect JB tokens have Alice Event tasks.  For example, Mother Gothel is one of 2 characters that has a task for Shere Khan's ears.  But her 8 hour Perch task is also an Event Currency task.  So I have her doing that task, instead of collecting Shere Khan.  Same for Pete.  He has an 8 hour event currency task (ah, I think this might be the Mowgli Ears) or he can work on Shere Khan. Zurg also has Event Task / Shere Khan Ears overlap. There is a possibility that later on, those Event tasks will also generate Event tokens (maybe for Alice or Queen of Hearts). But I doubt that, except the crazies on this board, most people have all their JB characters leveled up, so you will just be in the same boat as the rest of us.  But it MAY be worth not upgrading Mowgli, Bagheera, and maybe Baloo once we get deeper into Alice and see where the tokens / tasks line up.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I agree you should be okay.  At least no worse than the rest of us.
> 
> The Jungle Book / Alice issue is that the characters that collect JB tokens have Alice Event tasks.  For example, Mother Gothel is one of 2 characters that has a task for Shere Khan's ears.  But her 8 hour Mowgli Ear task is also an Event Currency task.  So I have her doing that task, instead of collecting Shere Khan.  Same for Pete.  He has an 8 hour event currency task (probably a token here, but I must not need it) or he can work on Shere Khan. Zurg also has Event Task / Shere Khan Ears overlap. There is a possibility that later on, those Event tasks will also generate Event tokens (maybe for Alice or Queen of Hearts). But I doubt that, except the crazies on this board, most people have all their JB characters leveled up, so you will just be in the same boat as the rest of us.  But it MAY be worth not upgrading Mowgli once we get deeper into Alice and see where the tokens / tasks line up.


I've lucked out with JB and have everyone at 10.  Didn't expect Baloo and Mowgli to have a 24-hour joint task at the end there, but whatever.  It's completed.  Now I am slowly (and painfully) trying to get Shere Khan from 4 to 5.  Have all of the ear hats, but still need 3 sticks.  Drop rates haven't improved at all.  Actually, I was nearing the end of two of the 12-hour tasks, which reset themselves when the Alice event started, and I had to send Pete and Randall out all over again.


----------



## danni918

I'm a  little confused.  Didn't they say in the teaser trailer that Cheshire Cat would be available immediately and we wouldn't have to wait to welcome him?


----------



## LeCras

danni918 said:


> I'm a  little confused.  Didn't they say in the teaser trailer that Cheshire Cat would be available immediately and we wouldn't have to wait to welcome him?



Apparently that was a mistake.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danni918 said:


> I'm a  little confused.  Didn't they say in the teaser trailer that Cheshire Cat would be available immediately and we wouldn't have to wait to welcome him?



Was just coming here to comment about that - and they specifically highlighted that fact ... guess they changed their minds as it says available in 4 days 19 hours (guess maybe it is at least earlier - that you don't have to fully get the first set of characters before getting the 2nd premium one)


----------



## KPach525

I didn’t think it was possible to make the snowgie type tasks worse... *slow clap for the interns*


----------



## luther10

Hmmm, my lunch box quest didn't clear on the quest bar... I already did it once, got a half cup token for mad hatter...  May be I need to do it more than once?


----------



## danni918

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was just coming here to comment about that - and they specifically highlighted that fact ... guess they changed their minds as it says available in 4 days 19 hours (guess maybe it is at least earlier - that you don't have to fully get the first set of characters before getting the 2nd premium one)


 Just went onto the Disney Magic Kingdoms facebook page and the first comment is from them talking about this matter.  "a quick clarification to something we mentioned during the Livestream:  Cheshire Cat will not be immediately available in the character shop at the start of Alice in Wonderland Event, but you will not need to progress through the event quests to unlock him as he will be available on Oct 31 15:GMT."


----------



## danni918

LeCras said:


> Apparently that was a mistake.


 Just went onto the Disney Magic Kingdoms facebook page and the first comment is from them talking about this matter.  "a quick clarification to something we mentioned during the Livestream:  Cheshire Cat will not be immediately available in the character shop at the start of Alice in Wonderland Event, but you will not need to progress through the event quests to unlock him as he will be available on Oct 31 15:GMT."


----------



## hopemax

luther10 said:


> Hmmm, my lunch box quest didn't clear on the quest bar... I already did it once, got a half cup token for mad hatter...  May be I need to do it more than once?



That task will stay there for the remainder of the event.  It's not a task that can be "cleared."  It's there as a reminder, and if you click it, you jump to one of those lunchbox thingies.  There is a task like that for each of the timed events.


----------



## Quellman

nicki401 said:


> Well I accidentally sent mowgli so I'll be at 40/40 in 2 hours. Ugh I need to pay closer attention


Nothing says you NEED to click the check mark to complete the task.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I didn’t think it was possible to make the snowgie type tasks worse... *slow clap for the interns*


They really do never fail to amaze me.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> The character order is really annoying me this morning.  And those lunchbox tasks.  I wish they'd drop this stuff.  Other than that, the Alice graphics look pretty cute.
> 
> I have a question about the parade:  How many floats do you all send out?



I send 3 out- Mickey, Toy story and now Alice I have found its all I need to get a good gem drop and keep happiness at 100%...well 99% cause it never stays at 100% for more than a second!



supernova said:


> You're fine.  I don't think any Jungle Book characters are offering Alice tokens.  So you can keep collecting.  The trick is going to be welcoming Shere Khan.  Not sure if he's still 24-hours or if they reduced that.  But that part will get in the way of welcoming event characters until he completes.



He is still 24hrs to welcome he has 3 hours left for me. Nearly have Mad Hatters tokens so he might need to wait...but not for too long.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I agree with you all the event currency collection is not like in the past events. This will help all those trying to gain more magic with so many non event currency character collections. But will hurt those who dont have crackling concessions and the tea party attraction with EC. Lucky I didnt give Merlin those concessions who would have thought they would give us EC. Especially after Aladdin with the Aladin attractions not providing EC.


----------



## luther10

hopemax said:


> That task will stay there for the remainder of the event.  It's not a task that can be "cleared."  It's there as a reminder, and if you click it, you jump to one of those lunchbox thingies.  There is a task like that for each of the timed events.


Yeah thats right... guess i was too annoyed by them to recognize they are those things... thanks
I wish there is another character to help with getting the heart lock tokens because both mickey and white rabbit have other things to do... Goofy and Jesse on the other hand can dedicate all their time in collecting keys, so its a bit umbalanced...


----------



## hopemax

I even went ahead and bought the Unbirthday Hat stand in my IOS game because of the currency cutbacks.  Now, Alice in Wonderland is my favorite movie to collect, and I have a whole room of Alice stuff in my house, so there is that reason too.  If it was Cars, I wouldn't have bought it just because of the currency.  But I really hope this isn't the future, because it seems like it's going to put casual players in a bind for collecting enough for buildings and Welcoming characters.  I didn't buy it for my Windows game, because I don't have extra gems to spare.  I also don't have the Mad Tea Party in that game either.  Plus, since it's my laptop, I won't be able to click when we are out running errands.  So I doubt I will be making 80 gems in that game.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Quick thoughts: I have enough of Merlins Potion to get the Alien. Is it worth getting him instead of 1-2 rides from Merlins store?



I persoannly like to collect characters, so I vote for ou to get Alien


----------



## AJGolden1013

How many days is this event, I feel like I lost a day and a half in the past 6 hours. The counter at the bottom of my screen changed. I sent a note to customer care and posted to the Facebook page.  Just me or anyone else having this?


----------



## hopemax

I managed to get a White Rabbit watch out of a chest, to upgrade him to 2.  The only people who can immediately work on his Ears are Jessie (8 hours) which puts a crimp in key collection, and Mickey in his Pirate costume, because Mickey doesn't have enough to do already.  Golden Afternoon attraction will drop them, and it looks like WR can get one when he gets to level 3.  But we have to get him to 3 first.

My time of event says: 20 days, 20 hours.


----------



## Beccybooboo

hopemax said:


> I managed to get a White Rabbit watch out of a chest, to upgrade him to 2.  The only people who can immediately work on his Ears are Jessie (8 hours) which puts a crimp in key collection, and Mickey in his Pirate costume, because Mickey doesn't have enough to do already.  Golden Afternoon attraction will drop them, and it looks like WR can get one when he gets to level 3.  But we have to get him to 3 first.
> 
> My time of event says: 20 days, 20 hours.



I got one in a bronze chest too. He is out looking for heart locks cause Mickey is busy I need 3 to make the 2 half a cups to welcome Mad Hatter and level White Rabbit to 2. Thanks for the tip I will keep sending Jessie to stock up on keys for now and keep him busy with the locks before levelling him up. So far its been quick already have 2 ear hats for Mad Hatter, 2 dropped on collection before it registered I only needed 1, I already have 2 his chipped plates/saucers.


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> How many days is this event, I feel like I lost a day and a half in the past 6 hours. The counter at the bottom of my screen changed. I sent a note to customer care and posted to the Facebook page.  Just me or anyone else having this?



I also have 20d 20h showing on mine.


----------



## lmmatooki

danni918 said:


> I'm a  little confused.  Didn't they say in the teaser trailer that Cheshire Cat would be available immediately and we wouldn't have to wait to welcome him?


They did but I stated a little while ago that they didn't mean that


----------



## lmmatooki

hopemax said:


> I even went ahead and bought the Unbirthday Hat stand in my IOS game because of the currency cutbacks.  Now, Alice in Wonderland is my favorite movie to collect, and I have a whole room of Alice stuff in my house, so there is that reason too.  If it was Cars, I wouldn't have bought it just because of the currency.  But I really hope this isn't the future, because it seems like it's going to put casual players in a bind for collecting enough for buildings and Welcoming characters.  I didn't buy it for my Windows game, because I don't have extra gems to spare.  I also don't have the Mad Tea Party in that game either.  Plus, since it's my laptop, I won't be able to click when we are out running errands.  So I doubt I will be making 80 gems in that game.


I am probably going to get a few maybe with my almost 900 gems lol


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> I send 3 out- Mickey, Toy story and now Alice I have found its all I need to get a good gem drop and keep happiness at 100%...well 99% cause it never stays at 100% for more than a second!
> 
> 
> 
> He is still 24hrs to welcome he has 3 hours left for me. Nearly have Mad Hatters tokens so he might need to wait...but not for too long.


Just welcomed him quite easily.  I did notice that the White Rabbit only needs three items, not four.  And it seems that they have done away with those silly ear hats for now.


----------



## maxsmom

Do we know yet how many gems Cheshire Cat will be?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I've been sending out all 7 for each parade.



Wow!  I just bought the 3rd slot this morning since I thought that maybe I should send more than 2 out.  And now I realize I'm way behind on the parade front.  Thanks everyone for answering - it helps me to realize that I was right about neglecting that area of my park. 

in other news I find those lunchbox things annoying.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Just welcomed him quite easily.  I did notice that the White Rabbit only needs three items, not four.  And it seems that they have done away with those silly ear hats for now.



Mad Hatter is ready just waiting for Shere Khan to finish being welcomed


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

maxsmom said:


> Do we know yet how many gems Cheshire Cat will be?


According to the wiki, the Cheshire Cat will be 275 gems.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I managed to get a White Rabbit watch out of a chest, to upgrade him to 2.  The only people who can immediately work on his Ears are Jessie (8 hours) which puts a crimp in key collection, and Mickey in his Pirate costume, because Mickey doesn't have enough to do already.  Golden Afternoon attraction will drop them, and it looks like WR can get one when he gets to level 3.


 Strange that mine isn't showing ear hats for the rabbit.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Strange that mine isn't showing ear hats for the rabbit.



Have you upgraded him to level 2?  Going from 1 to 2 is always only 3 different types of items not all 4, isn't it?  Going from 2 to 3 takes Ears.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I went to check how long Shere Khan had left he was ready but no tick on the character book. Hope this hasnt changed with the update and it was just a one off. Mad Hatter is on his way so I will report back after he finishes


----------



## supernova

Butterfly tappers???????????????


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Have you upgraded him to level 2?  Going from 1 to 2 is always only 3 different types of items not all 4, isn't it?  Going from 2 to 3 takes Ears.


Not yet. But this is the first-time I have ever had a character with only three tokens, even as part of the initial welcome.


----------



## supernova

Two hours and 550 event tokens to build Golden Afternoon.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Not yet. But this is the first-time I have ever had a character with only three tokens, even as part of the initial welcome.



I think there have been other gem characters that have been like this.  I have him at 2 and now he needs an ear hat to level up to 3.    Just started building Golden Afternoon, too.


----------



## DoreyAdore

supernova said:


> Butterfly tappers???????????????


I like that we have the option to spend a gem or two to speed this up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> According to the wiki, the Cheshire Cat will be 275 gems.


Phew, I just have enough after getting White Rabbit and the parade float.  I feeling like I'm going so slow.  Crazy considering it's only the first day.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Decided to send all non Alice related even characters on their longest tasks possible. I feel like that’s the most logical way to play.

Also does anyone know how long this event is truly supposed to be? I truly feel like the time changed midday somehow.  I JUST saw some else post and their count down clock said 21 days so now I know I’m missing out.  How did I lose approximately 18 hours?


----------



## lmmatooki

The Mad Hatter is going to see the flowers overnight tonight, does anyone know what quest triggers the notification for welcoming the March Hare?


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Also does anyone know how long this event is truly supposed to be?


Mine says 20 days and 15 hours (it is 10:54pm at the moment for me)


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Mine says 20 days and 15 hours (it is 10:54pm at the moment for me)



Mine says 20 days and 14 hours and it's 8:14pm here.


----------



## JamesGarvey

lmmatooki said:


> Mine says 20 days and 15 hours (it is 10:54pm at the moment for me)





mmmears said:


> Mine says 20 days and 14 hours and it's 8:14pm here.



Does one of you live in a place with and the other without Day Light Savings Time?


----------



## luther10

So, who agrees with me that The Golden Afternoon is the ugliest blandest attraction in the whole park?   Did the interns forget to animate the flowers at the back?  The ride is completely stationary...


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So it's about 12.5 hours into the event and so far so good!  I have White Rabbit and Mad Hatter both at level 2.  I need 1 more Half Cup to lvl up Mad Hatter, and a set of Ears (and another Half Cup) to lvl up White Rabbit.  I just finished building The Golden Afternoon, so in 15min when Mad Hatter's done getting me another heart lock, he's off to do his task there - maybe lvl up again first if possible.

If Cheshire Cat really is 275 gems, then I have gem strategizing to get figured out as I only have 149 gems after buying White Rabbit.  That price is probably pretty accurate since it's in line with the 2nd premium character price from the last two events.  I'll probably get there by leveling up my Aladdin & Lion King characters - I purposefully left these mostly alone since the last event thinking my other characters are harder to level during an event because I need them for the event, so these should be easy to work in as a huge part of my gem strategy.  Unfortunately I sent them all off on longer overnight tasks already though, so won't be leveling anyone up tonight I guess.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

luther10 said:


> So, who agrees with me that The Golden Afternoon is the ugliest blandest attraction in the whole park?   Did the interns forget to animate the flowers at the back?  The ride is completely stationary...


It looks more like an oversized decoration than an attraction.  I think they mentioned guests interacting with it during the livestream, but I haven't seen that yet - though I did just finish building it like 30 minutes ago....  In any case it should have some sort of movement, even the houses at least have puffs of smoke coming out of the chimneys!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

LeiaSOS13 said:


> If Cheshire Cat really is 275 gems, then I have gem strategizing to get figured out as I only have 149 gems after buying White Rabbit.



Dont forget since you've bought White Rabbit, you'll get a 20 gem award once you've welcomed all of the first page of alice characters.


----------



## lmmatooki

JamesGarvey said:


> Does one of you live in a place with and the other without Day Light Savings Time?


I live in Michigan so I have Day Light Savings


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Does one of you live in a place with and the other without Day Light Savings Time?



I'm in CA and it's still daylight savings time here.  We did not post at the same time, so maybe that's part of it?


----------



## DisMommyTX

Help. I apologize for the newbie question, but I just started playing last week and now I've lost Ham. I had him a couple days ago and think I sent him on a task, but I've looked everywhere and can't find him now. I've checked inside all the buildings and scoured the kingdom, so now I'm getting frustrated. Did someone steal my pig?

Is there a way to see a list of all your characters and start them on tasks? I can see them in the character book, but the only thing I can do from there is upgrade them. I have to leave the book and find them wandering around the kingdom in order to start them on tasks. When completing a task, sometimes they pop up in the top left corner, but not always. Please tell me that there is something I am missing--there's got to be an easier way to see all of your characters and start them on tasks.


----------



## Sazzafraz

DisMommyTX said:


> Help. I apologize for the newbie question, but I just started playing last week and now I've lost Ham. I had him a couple days ago and think I sent him on a task, but I've looked everywhere and can't find him now. I've checked inside all the buildings and scoured the kingdom, so now I'm getting frustrated. Did someone steal my pig?
> 
> Is there a way to see a list of all your characters and start them on tasks? I can see them in the character book, but the only thing I can do from there is upgrade them. I have to leave the book and find them wandering around the kingdom in order to start them on tasks. When completing a task, sometimes they pop up in the top left corner, but not always. Please tell me that there is something I am missing--there's got to be an easier way to see all of your characters and start them on tasks.


On the bottom left corner there is a quest menu, click on that and it will show what must be done (work from the top down).  A green check mark means your character is done with its task click the check mark to free the character up to do something else.


----------



## mikegood2

We’ll I’m happy with my first day results for this event. 

Before going to bed, I’ll have my Mad Hatter at level 4 and White Rabbit at level 4. Also have my Golden Afternoon built and should have over 4K in event currency!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> The Mad Hatter is going to see the flowers overnight tonight, does anyone know what quest triggers the notification for welcoming the March Hare?


Outside of just getting to today at 11am, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Allison

lmmatooki said:


> The Mad Hatter is going to see the flowers overnight tonight, does anyone know what quest triggers the notification for welcoming the March Hare?



Not sure but I did get the message last night.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay gang, I contacted support team/customer service.  I LOST 21 HOURS of this timed event!  Support Team says the event ends on November 16th, 2017.  I suggest you all do the math and then you check that against your counter, because I LOST 21 HOURS, that's basically a full day!  I'm NOT happy.  I sent them a screen shot and I'm waiting to hear back from them.  Good luck to you all, and I STRONGLY urge that if anyone else has this issue they FLOOD the service team, to let them know!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hope everyone is doing well with the event so far

I know there were some thoughts in that event currency seems harder to get this time.  One thing I noticed (and maybe this was the case with other events and I am just slow on the uptake) is for some characters they get more currency for longer actions than multiple short ones

For example, Pete gets 30 for a 4 hour event, but 65 for an 8 hour event so you are better off sending him on an 8 hour one rather than the 4 hour one twice


----------



## Allison

TheMaxRebo said:


> For example, Pete gets 30 for a 4 hour event, but 65 for an 8 hour event so you are better off sending him on an 8 hour one rather than the 4 hour one twice



I noticed that too.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Outside of just getting to today at 11am, I'm not entirely sure.


I figured it out, got the notification after that 5hr quest!


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hope everyone is doing well with the event so far
> 
> I know there were some thoughts in that event currency seems harder to get this time.  One thing I noticed (and maybe this was the case with other events and I am just slow on the uptake) is for some characters they get more currency for longer actions than multiple short ones
> 
> For example, Pete gets 30 for a 4 hour event, but 65 for an 8 hour event so you are better off sending him on an 8 hour one rather than the 4 hour one twice


I think it is mainly not being able to send as many characters on 1-2 hr quests which tend to give the most currency if you keep sending them.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I bought both event bundles, with the White Rabbit and the Parade Float. 

I have build The Golden Afternoon and The Mad Hatter is on his five hour quest. I have almost 5000 event currency. Both the Mad Hatter and Rabbit are on level 2.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

"Wish Granter" event just started - 3 days in duration


----------



## SunDial

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Wish Granter" event just started - 3 days in duration



Are the rewards worth it?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SunDial said:


> Are the rewards worth it?



1-10     = 6 keys and heart locks and 800 event currency
11-50   = 4 keys and heart locks and 400 event currency
51-150  = 3 keys and heart locks and 350 event currency
151-350 = 3 keys and heart locks and 300 event currency
351-600 = 2 keys and heart locks and 250 event currency
601-1,000 = 2 keys and heart locks and 200 event currency
1,001-1,500 = 1 keys and heart locks and 150 event currency
1-501-2,000 = 1 keys and heart locks and 100 event currency


----------



## TheMaxRebo

note, to welcome March hare:

- 6 half tea cups
- 14 hammers
- 10 ear hats
- 2,000 event currency 

was hoping event currency might be lower given challenges to get ... but also notices another event bunddle for sale with currency, so definitely seems they are pushing that)


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay gang, I contacted support team/customer service. I LOST 21 HOURS of this timed event! Support Team says the event ends on November 16th, 2017. I suggest you all do the math and then you check that against your counter, because I LOST 21 HOURS, that's basically a full day! I'm NOT happy. I sent them a screen shot and I'm waiting to hear back from them. Good luck to you all, and I STRONGLY urge that if anyone else has this issue they FLOOD the service team, to let them know!



Thank you for posting this! I thought I was going crazy or was loopy from some antibiotics. I am having the same problem. I contacted Customer Service through the in-game link. I couldn't include my screen shot, but I complained anyway.


----------



## AJGolden1013

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Thank you for posting this! I thought I was going crazy or was loopy from some antibiotics. I am having the same problem. I contacted Customer Service through the in-game link. I couldn't include my screen shot, but I complained anyway.



You’re welcome. If you take a screen shot of your game currently with th countdown clock they can calculate the difference. I’m just really mad that happened and I want to o know how they intend on fixing it, even if that means giving me the amount of gems absolutely needed to buy out the difference so I can catch up.


----------



## McCoy

AJGolden1013 said:


> You’re welcome. If you take a screen shot of your game currently with th countdown clock they can calculate the difference. I’m just really mad that happened and I want to o know how they intend on fixing it, even if that means giving me the amount of gems absolutely needed to buy out the difference so I can catch up.


I guess I am not understanding, but since you need to "catch up", that means the 21 hours you lost; you weren't able to start until 8am ET this morning Friday 10/27?  Or were you able to start yesterday at 11am and the timer just has the incorrect remaining time displayed? For that they would obviously just fix the time remaining, but you wouldn't need to catch up at all, right? Either way, I hope it gets worked out for you.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Wow, I did not know there was an event going on - I have been slacking!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> You’re welcome. If you take a screen shot of your game currently with th countdown clock they can calculate the difference. I’m just really mad that happened and I want to o know how they intend on fixing it, even if that means giving me the amount of gems absolutely needed to buy out the difference so I can catch up.





McCoy said:


> I guess I am not understanding, but since you need to "catch up", that means the 21 hours you lost; you weren't able to start until 8am ET this morning Friday 10/27?  Or were you able to start yesterday at 11am and the timer just has the incorrect remaining time displayed? For that they would obviously just fix the time remaining, but you wouldn't need to catch up at all, right? Either way, I hope it gets worked out for you.



Just out of curiosity what should the time left be?

Currently (Friday 10/27 @ 3:24 Eastern Time) mine says I have 19 days 22 hours left ... is that correct?


----------



## McCoy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just out of curiosity what should the time left be?
> 
> Currently (Friday 10/27 @ 3:24 Eastern Time) mine says I have 19 days 22 hours left ... is that correct?


Yes, that is what I had as well, and best I can figure, would have us ending at 12:00pm ET on 11/16.


----------



## AJGolden1013

McCoy said:


> I guess I am not understanding, but since you need to "catch up", that means the 21 hours you lost; you weren't able to start until 8am ET this morning Friday 10/27?  Or were you able to start yesterday at 11am and the timer just has the incorrect remaining time displayed? For that they would obviously just fix the time remaining, but you wouldn't need to catch up at all, right? Either way, I hope it gets worked out for you.






TheMaxRebo said:


> Just out of curiosity what should the time left be?
> 
> Currently (Friday 10/27 @ 3:24 Eastern Time) mine says I have 19 days 22 hours left ... is that correct?




So to answer both questions I will be more clear, forgive me if this sounds rude, I just want to be very clear in what i say.

Play started Thursday October 26th, 2017 at 11AM EST (that's my time zone)  
The countdown clock at that time said 21d 23h, meaning it's a 22 day event
At 5pm, Thursday October 26th, EST, my count down clock said 20d 19h.
You CAN NOT lose an ENTIRE DAY in 6 hours, unless I've entered some funky time loop that I'm not aware of.
This means my countdown clock is wrong, by approximately 19 - 21 hours

At this moment in time, the countdown clock should say, for EVERY PLAYER! 20d 19h, or something VERY near to that, perhaps 20d 20h or 20d 18h - if it says ANYTHING other than that, your countdown clock is glitched too and we need to tell the customer service team.  

I hope this clears things up and I feel better that I'm not the only one who had a glitch.  I feel as though this ENTIRE event is glitched, with all the notes I see on Facebook and Twitter.  I'm playing as hard as I can, without spending money, because I've technically lost almost a full day and it's not right.


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> So to answer both questions I will be more clear, forgive me if this sounds rude, I just want to be very clear in what i say.
> 
> Play started Thursday October 26th, 2017 at 11AM EST (that's my time zone)
> The countdown clock at that time said 21d 23h, meaning it's a 22 day event
> At 5pm, Thursday October 26th, EST, my count down clock said 20d 19h.
> You CAN NOT lose an ENTIRE DAY in 6 hours, unless I've entered some funky time loop that I'm not aware of.
> This means my countdown clock is wrong, by approximately 19 - 21 hours
> 
> At this moment in time, the countdown clock should say, for EVERY PLAYER! 20d 19h, or something VERY near to that, perhaps 20d 20h or 20d 18h - if it says ANYTHING other than that, your countdown clock is glitched too and we need to tell the customer service team.
> 
> I hope this clears things up and I feel better that I'm not the only one who had a glitch.  I feel as though this ENTIRE event is glitched, with all the notes I see on Facebook and Twitter.  I'm playing as hard as I can, without spending money, because I've technically lost almost a full day and it's not right.



Are you sure you are remembering what you saw correctly?  Because if the event started yesterday, and ends on Nov 16th, according to CS (and the wiki), that is 21 full days not 22.  We have had 1 full day dropping it to 20, and some additional hours dropping it to 19 days 21 hrs (is what I see in both games).  I've counted it out on the calendar to Nov 16 is only 21 days, so I don't see how you could have seen a longer time, unless THAT was the glitch.


----------



## McCoy

AJGolden1013 said:


> So to answer both questions I will be more clear, forgive me if this sounds rude, I just want to be very clear in what i say.
> 
> Play started Thursday October 26th, 2017 at 11AM EST (that's my time zone)
> The countdown clock at that time said 21d 23h, meaning it's a 22 day event
> At 5pm, Thursday October 26th, EST, my count down clock said 20d 19h.
> You CAN NOT lose an ENTIRE DAY in 6 hours, unless I've entered some funky time loop that I'm not aware of.
> This means my countdown clock is wrong, by approximately 19 - 21 hours
> 
> At this moment in time, the countdown clock should say, for EVERY PLAYER! 20d 19h, or something VERY near to that, perhaps 20d 20h or 20d 18h - if it says ANYTHING other than that, your countdown clock is glitched too and we need to tell the customer service team.
> 
> I hope this clears things up and I feel better that I'm not the only one who had a glitch.  I feel as though this ENTIRE event is glitched, with all the notes I see on Facebook and Twitter.  I'm playing as hard as I can, without spending money, because I've technically lost almost a full day and it's not right.


I can't find it right now, but I had sworn I had seen that the event was supposed to end on 11/16, but all I can find now for the event duration is 20+ days, but that would have been 21 days at the start.  It seems from the posts I am seeing on here is that most people have about 19 days, 20 hrs left right now (5:00pm ET) (based on the posts since last night). Which sounds like what you are at now too?  It's my guess just based on what we're seeing that your timer was actually off, too high, to begin with and normalized back to the correct time later on.  That's my guess anyway.

EDIT: Hope and I posted at the same time, but it looks like we're on the same page, and the 11/16 date would align with what everyone is seeing now.


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just out of curiosity what should the time left be?
> 
> Currently (Friday 10/27 @ 3:24 Eastern Time) mine says I have 19 days 22 hours left ... is that correct?





McCoy said:


> Yes, that is what I had as well, and best I can figure, would have us ending at 12:00pm ET on 11/16.



I have 19d 20h on 10/27 at 5:14 pm EST

I counted and it reaches 11/16 from that time frame


----------



## mmmears

Yep, I'm also at 19d, 20hrs now.

I am finding those awful teacups a HUGE pain to gather.  It's definitely slowing down my progress, which I am sure the interns would be happy to read.  But it's also just making this event a pain in the you-know-what and less enjoyable.  I constantly have to think about where to send those characters that can gather this stuff, which is not really easy to do when I'm on the run.  Oh well, I knew it would be like this when they said it would be a timed event.


----------



## lmmatooki

So 6 hours in of working on welcoming the March Hare, I have 2/6 half a cup, 9/14 wooden hammers, and 4/10 ear hats. I think that is pretty good for that amount of time!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Yep, I'm also at 19d, 20hrs now.
> 
> I am finding those awful teacups a HUGE pain to gather.  It's definitely slowing down my progress, which I am sure the interns would be happy to read.  But it's also just making this event a pain in the you-know-what and less enjoyable.  I constantly have to think about where to send those characters that can gather this stuff, which is not really easy to do when I'm on the run.  Oh well, I knew it would be like this when they said it would be a timed event.


Same here, I was just about to say that!! I hate those dang cups...


----------



## AJGolden1013

From Customer Service or whatever name they go by, this was their response to my initial email and I have sent screen shots and descriptions twice now, since said email, I'm still waiting on a response....

Hello Alexandra,

Thank you for contacting Gameloft Customer Care.

I’m sorry to hear that you’re having the difficulty.

Do you mean the "Merry Unbirthday " event? It started on 26th October 2017 and ends on 16th November 2017.


----------



## Allison

AJGolden1013 said:


> It started on 26th October 2017 and ends on 16th November 2017.



Isn't the 16th where your current time would get you?


----------



## Allison

19 days 20 hours looks like the correct amount of time.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Allison said:


> 19 days 20 hours looks like the correct amount of time.




So then the glitch is when it originally showed perhaps as someone previously suggested?  I assure you, that when the even started it said 21d 23h, and 5 hour later it said 20d 19h, which again, in 5 hours, that's not possible, so maybe the glitch was the original statement in the countdown clock?  I just wish someone at customer service would tell me, and also, this entire update it seems has been glitch infested, so that is why I automatically figured the glitch was time being taken away.


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> So then the glitch is when it originally showed perhaps as someone previously suggested?  I assure you, that when the even started it said 21d 23h, and 5 hour later it said 20d 19h, which again, in 5 hours, that's not possible, *so maybe the glitch was the original statement in the countdown clock?*  I just wish someone at customer service would tell me, and also, this entire update it seems has been glitch infested, so that is why I automatically figured the glitch was time being taken away.



I would assume, yes.  I don't know how they calculate time. Technology being technology, a lot of apps can rely on your personal date/time settings on your device.  So it may not have been the game that was the problem, but your device, and a resetting of the app or rebooting your phone, or your phone "checking in" with your cell service might have affected something.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

AJGolden1013 said:


> So then the glitch is when it originally showed perhaps as someone previously suggested?  I assure you, that when the even started it said 21d 23h, and 5 hour later it said 20d 19h, which again, in 5 hours, that's not possible, so maybe the glitch was the original statement in the countdown clock?  I just wish someone at customer service would tell me, and also, this entire update it seems has been glitch infested, so that is why I automatically figured the glitch was time being taken away.



I too show 19 days 18 hrs on two accounts, an iphone & an ipad. I honestly wouldn’t worry about ‘catching up’ wev’ve been given access to accomplish much more in the first day or two of an event than we ever have been. plus, given that theres 19 days left, the queen unlocks in 10 days, meaning you have about 10 days from unlocking to get her. I think thats actually too easy...


----------



## AJGolden1013

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I too show 19 days 18 hrs on two accounts, an iphone & an ipad. I honestly wouldn’t worry about ‘catching up’ wev’ve been given access to accomplish much more in the first day or two of an event than we ever have been. plus, given that theres 19 days left, the queen unlocks in 10 days, meaning you have about 10 days from unlocking to get her. I think thats actually too easy...




How did you find out about the queen unlocking in 10 days?  I haven't been able to find that.  My iPad says that Alice unlocks in 10 days and 14 hours.  I can't find anything about the Queen.  Thanks for the info,


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

AJGolden1013 said:


> How did you find out about the queen unlocking in 10 days?  I haven't been able to find that.  My iPad says that Alice unlocks in 10 days and 14 hours.  I can't find anything about the Queen.  Thanks for the info,


In the characters lineup you can tap on the greyed out characters and it will show you when they become available. As of right now I show (having welcomed mad hatter & white rabbit, with working on march hare) that caterpillar and the cheshire cat will be available in 3d 13hrs and alice and the queen will be available in 10d 13 hrs. The buildings too show that white rabbit’s house is available but needs more quests, and tweedle’s wacky fairway and alice in wonderland will both be available in 3d 13h. It just seems like so much more up front than say frozen gave or mulan. even lion king was tight for me to get scar in my ipad game and currently im exactly even in both games besides being on day 135 of playing on my ipad vs 550 on my iphone (i restarted because i felt like re-doing it at a more leisurely pace). so without any of the nbc crew im still on par as being with them. seems like thats mprobably on purpose due to player feedback...but maybe thats giving the interns too much credit


----------



## lmmatooki

Now at 4/6 cups, 13/14 wooden hammers, and 9/10 ear hats for the March Hare. Should be able to welcome him in the morning tomorrow!


----------



## lmmatooki

And because Alice is our event, I found it ironic that the show Once Upon A Time has Alice in it right now haha crazy stuff! I know that this isn't what this forum is about but I thought you guys might enjoy it


----------



## karmstr112

lmmatooki said:


> And because Alice is our event, I found it ironic that the show Once Upon A Time has Alice in it right now haha crazy stuff! I know that this isn't what this forum is about but I thought you guys might enjoy it



Channel surfing earlier, the White Rabbit and Alice ran by on Star Trek - what are the odds?


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Now at 4/6 cups, 13/14 wooden hammers, and 9/10 ear hats for the March Hare. Should be able to welcome him in the morning tomorrow!



Impressive! I’m only at 2 cups, 6 hammers and 1 ear. Made the mistake of doing the 6 hour Mad Hatter mission overnight. So couldn’t start collecting for March Rabbit until I finished the 5 hour mission.

I do have Mad Hatter at level 5 and White Rabbit at level 3. They should both be ready to level tonight, but should probably finish collecting and level March Hare first.


----------



## mmmears

I still need 3 hammers.  My White Rabbit and Mad Hatter are ready to level up, but if I level them then I won't have enough teacups to welcome the March Hare whenever those hammers do show up.  

I am traveling to the east coast this weekend and wondering what the 3-hour time change will do to my Alice countdown, if anything.


----------



## luther10

Currently working on those dreadful teacups, I already have all the March Hare tokens ready to go.   Drop rate has been amazing today, for his tokens... almost 100%.  Only white rabbit came up empty once.


----------



## mmmears

Welcoming the March Hare now!


----------



## luther10

OK, March Hare has arrived... Now I have some breathing room and Mickey can finally do those 12 and 16 hours tasks prior to welcoming Minnie.  I hope she'll be beneficial during the event...  I remember she had a Halloween costume also at some point, and those fabric tokens were a nightmare to obtain...


----------



## Pheran

The character selector panel being broken is so incredibly painful now that a wishes event has started - because when those are happening, I leave my wish granters that don't have event currency tasks idle so they can quickly respond to wishes.  And now I have to scroll through all of them *every time* I assign a task.  This, coupled with my general lack of interest in Alice in Wonderland, plus the more annoying lunchbox collection missions, is making me seriously consider quitting the game.


----------



## Mackado323

I know a few issues have come with the update. I am enjoying it though. Always love new characters. 

Is anyone's happiness wonky? It sat unusually high (like in the 90-99% range without me really adding to it. If I completed and took the smiley face for a wish, it usually only went up 1 %, which was ok because it was so high. Then, I watched a video, came out of it and it had plummeted to 13%. So now I'm very confused.


----------



## meltopia_

Has anyone else experienced wacky lunch boxes in cursed areas? Ive noticed one keeps going behind big thunder mountain railroad which is still cursed for me, so when I try to click on the wacky lunch box it just gives me the typical “complete more junglebook quests to unlock” message.


----------



## mmmears

I'm noticing that Goofy has been stuck while fighting the lunchboxes.  More than once.  I can't free him until I force restart the game.  Another glitch I guess?


----------



## meltopia_

mmmears said:


> I'm noticing that Goofy has been stuck while fighting the lunchboxes.  More than once.  I can't free him until I force restart the game.  Another glitch I guess?




Ive experienced that glitch too, but if you click on him after assigning him it will show the 3 min countdown still and once it hits the 30 seconds I finish it and then that forces him to where the wacky lunch box is.


----------



## mikegood2

Well finally got to welcome March Hare this morning. Spend 5 gems to get a key I needed to do it, but worked out well because it enabled me to automatically level him to 2. Otherwise I would have lost the hammer and suit I needed and have to recollect them.

I really wish they would get ride of the collect items to make an item (wacky luck chest) aspect of events. Not sure if others agree, but it would be much better if they doubled or even tripled the amount of half a cup instead, or increase the time required to make them.

So I guess I’ll spend the weekend collecting keys and locks to make enough half a cups so I can level characters. Ignoring the half cups, Mad Hatter is ready for level 6, and White Rabbit ready for 4.


----------



## luther10

The last 2 days I cleared out my entire gem collection, spending over 750 gems...  Parade float, float slot, White Rabbit, and the rest on legendary NBC chests... I'm completely broke now haha, so no Cheshire cat and no AIW attraction for me... 
Yeah, whats the point of saving these gems if I don't use them, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Well finally got to welcome March Hare this morning. Spend 5 gems to get a key I needed to do it, but worked out well because it enabled me to automatically level him to 2. Otherwise I would have lost the hammer and suit I needed and have to recollect them.
> 
> I really wish they would get ride of the collect items to make an item (wacky luck chest) aspect of events. Not sure if others agree, but it would be much better if they doubled or even tripled the amount of half a cup instead, or increase the time required to make them.
> 
> So I guess I’ll spend the weekend collecting keys and locks to make enough half a cups so I can level characters. Ignoring the half cups, Mad Hatter is ready for level 6, and White Rabbit ready for 4.



Fully agree about the "collect items to clear things to get another, actually needed item" especially since it is always the same for every event - wish they would be more creative


----------



## Mayi

cavepig said:


> I used the Customer Care option in the game. I did send a picture of my purchase history but haven't heard anything back nor have I got the concession stand.


Just got mine. Along with 1000 magic.


----------



## Mayi

Have you noticed any chance to get goofy's halloween costume?


----------



## dizprincess717

Does anyone else feel that the ratio of keys to locks is all off?  I currently have 2 keys, and 9 locks.  The lock and key, and lunch boxes, are driving me crazy.  I absolutely despise that part of all the timed events.  SO annoying!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

dizprincess717 said:


> Does anyone else feel that the ratio of keys to locks is all off?  I currently have 2 keys, and 9 locks.  The lock and key, and lunch boxes, are driving me crazy.  I absolutely despise that part of all the timed events.  SO annoying!


Completely agree. This element of each event really takes the fun out of it. I wish they'd drop it completely and allow for normal collection of the common event tokens.


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> I am traveling to the east coast this weekend and wondering what the 3-hour time change will do to my Alice countdown, if anything.


Nothing! I’ve been traveling time zones a lot during events, even to the UK. It stays the same every time.


----------



## MrsPottts

Every kid I've seen with an Unbirthday Hat on has also been eating a churro, they know how to live their best life 
Does placement affect whether kids go to a stand though? I haven't seen any with the pumpkin drinks yet


----------



## mmmears

meltopia_ said:


> Ive experienced that glitch too, but if you click on him after assigning him it will show the 3 min countdown still and once it hits the 30 seconds I finish it and then that forces him to where the wacky lunch box is.



That doesn't work for me, and it's still glitchy.  At least he's not stuck there forever since I can restart and free him.



KPach525 said:


> Nothing! I’ve been traveling time zones a lot during events, even to the UK. It stays the same every time.



That's very good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## CallieMar

I’m building White Rabbit’s house now (6 hours). I’m not a big AiW fan, but I’m really enjoying this event so far! All the decorations and animations are super cute. The only thing I don’t like is the lunchboxes...if they’re going to keep this format I would have preferred not having to wait 3 minutes. Sometimes I send someone to get the half cup and get too busy to come back and collect it. It was easier to just wait for it back when it was only 10 seconds.


----------



## supernova

MrsPottts said:


> Every kid I've seen with an Unbirthday Hat on has also been eating a churro, they know how to live their best life
> Does placement affect whether kids go to a stand though? I haven't seen any with the pumpkin drinks yet


Yes it does.  There are areas of my park that are devoid of kids for some reason, usually the outskirts of Tomorrowland and the additional area of Fantasyland.  Odd but true.


----------



## Beccybooboo

My glitch is my character book randomly doesnt show when the characters have finished upgrading. Sometimes I get the tick other times I dont. So I need to keep check of the characters I upgrade.


----------



## Beccybooboo

No wonder white rabbit is always running late. He only takes one step then he checks his pocket watch.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm welcoming the March Hare now. I paid 5 gems to get the final key so I didn't have to wait any longer to start welcoming him. 

I really love this game however I'm starting to find the number of characters overwhelming. Sometimes I need to set the game up quickly and the number of characters make it impossible especially with the glitch with the character selector. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Allison

I got the message to welcome the Caterpillar so I will spend the next 2 days gathering cups and leveling up the other characters.


----------



## Araminta18

Allison said:


> I got the message to welcome the Caterpillar so I will spend the next 2 days gathering cups and leveling up the other characters.



When did that message come?


----------



## tyedye

Was looking at the treasure chest items and the backpack stand is no longer showing up. Did they remove it or is that a glitch as well?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Araminta18 said:


> When did that message come?



I believe it's after the March Hare sets up Tea for the White Rabbit.

I got the message this morning, so I'll be working on gathering keys and locks for half cups of tea


----------



## Allison

AJGolden1013 said:


> I believe it's after the March Hare sets up Tea for the White Rabbit.
> 
> I got the message this morning, so I'll be working on gathering keys and locks for half cups of tea



Yes, that's it.    You build the house and then there are 2 more quests.


----------



## mmmears

I also got the message to welcome the caterpillar. Guess I’ll be working on those teacups today.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Is it just me or is it an uneven number of characters to get keys and locks. For example a one hour task will get you a key or a lock, but I always feel like there are never even amounts. It’s always 3 of one and 4 of the other. Like it can’t be collected so you can send four characters out for an hour, come back and get a tea cup....


----------



## FBWAUT

tyedye said:


> Was looking at the treasure chest items and the backpack stand is no longer showing up. Did they remove it or is that a glitch as well?



I lost it as well. 

Also, my kids just started this and they were able to get Alladin blades from Jessie. But, now, they can only get them from Alladin characters and their Alladin characters aren’t leveled up high enough and so they will not be able to ever level Alladin up anymore, if that make sense.


----------



## CallieMar

I’m waiting for caterpillar now as well. I’m trying to level up everyone to 5 and ready for 6 while I can.


----------



## Aces86

Gonna agree with everyone else - I hate the lunch chest type parts of these events!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I'm with everyone else awaiting Caterpillar's unlocking.  I have Mad Hatter and March Hare at lvl 4, and White Rabbit at lvl 3.  I'm one set of ears short on white rabbit, but aside from that everyone is ready to lvl up again.  I probably won't lvl anyone up until tomorrow though as I'm working on welcoming Prince Phillip (I had all his stuff ready just before the event started, but held off).  I'm welcoming him now mainly to get the 25 gems for finishing the collection as they're going to help me get enough gems for Cheshire Cat.  179 gems so far, so that will put me at 204 gems.


----------



## mikegood2

Interesting, I’ve just had one of the children asking for March Hare. Think that’s the first time I can remember the game asking for current event characters, for happiness, during an event?

Don't think I’ve gotten Welcome the caterpillar message yet? My Mad Hatter is Level 6 and ready for level 7, March Hare at level 5 and White Rabbit al level 4, one pocket watch away from being ready for 5. Finished building my White Rabbit House a few hours ago. Also have Hatter and Hare out on Really Just the BEST Idea mission and no other missions showing up. Am I missing something, or did I probably just miss the message?


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Interesting, I’ve just had one of the children asking for March Hare. Think that’s the first time I can remember the game asking for current event characters, for happiness, during an event?
> 
> Don't think I’ve gotten Welcome the caterpillar message yet? My Mad Hatter is Level 6 and ready for level 7, March Hare at level 5 and White Rabbit al level 4, one pocket watch away from being ready for 5. Finished building my White Rabbit House a few hours ago. *Also have Hatter and Hare out on Really Just the BEST Idea mission and no other missions showing up*. Am I missing something, or did I probably just miss the message?



You have to finish this task, followed by a 1 hr task for the March Hare.  Then you get the prompt for the Caterpillar.

I not only had a Happiness Task for the March Hare, but I also had one for the Mad Hatter today.


----------



## mikegood2

Sorry, forum reposted my last comment for some reason.


----------



## Mackado323

How is everyone setting up their Alice section? I'm hoping all 4 attractions (I have the Mad Tea Party) will fit into the section near the edge of Fantasyland clearly made for Alice


----------



## aussiebill10

Managed to get 1st in happiness event now they start a blackbird every 2 HR event


----------



## Acer

I tapped one of those stupid ravens by accident. Doh. Tried to tap lunch box. Grrrrr


----------



## Pinkster

Is it 8 ravens every 2 hours?


----------



## mikegood2

Acer said:


> I tapped one of those stupid ravens by accident. Doh. Tried to tap lunch box. Grrrrr



Same here! I just checked the rewards and check if I accidently clicked on a raven by accident. Luckily I didn’t click on *one*, unfortunately I clicked on *two*. 

Guess I’m not gonna place very high, because I refuse to participate in these type of contests. Just not worth the time and effort it takes to place high. Those Ravens are so small, I can never collect all 8 in one sweep of my kingdom. Now give me a happiness or a trophy contest and I will place fairly high and not try that hard in them


----------



## lmmatooki

Got the notification to welcome Caterpillar last night as well


----------



## Acer

Pinkster said:


> Is it 8 ravens every 2 hours?


Might be every hour. Tapped at 11:45. Just checked. They were back at 1:05


----------



## Windwaker4444

What are the prizes for the Raven contest?  Luckily, I seemed to avoid them this morning.  But I was wondering if this mini event was offering.  I didn't really try for the happiness mini event. I think I ended up around 120. This past weekend was too pretty and cool  for once, so I didn't play much Sat and Sun.  Just started building the White Rabbit's house.  Sounds like I have 2 days to catch up to you guys.


----------



## aussiebill10

If it's every HR I'm not going to try as I came back after 2 HR to get to 16 but people are already on 24
I only try in these events when there is milestone awards like get 50 and get 5 happiness or 100 get a chest which this on isn't 
And only 24 HR left to get Thunder Mountain


----------



## Windwaker4444

aussiebill10 said:


> If it's every HR I'm not going to try as I came back after 2 HR to get to 16 but people are already on 24
> I only try in these events when there is milestone awards like get 50 and get 5 happiness or 100 get a chest which this on isn't
> And only 24 HR left to get Thunder Mountain


Every hour is too much on the Ravens.  I agree.  Just realized that the Cheshire Cat and the Caterpillar will be available tomorrow.  Wow...this event is really keeping me busy.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Acer said:


> I tapped one of those stupid ravens by accident. Doh. Tried to tap lunch box. Grrrrr


Your 'Doh' just reminded me to check another game I'm playing that is in the middle of an event.  Busy time of the year for games I guess.


----------



## Acer

Windwaker4444 said:


> What are the prizes for the Raven contest?  Luckily, I seemed to avoid them this morning.  But I was wondering if this mini event was offering.  I didn't really try for the happiness mini event. I think I ended up around 120. This past weekend was too pretty and cool  for once, so I didn't play much Sat and Sun.  Just started building the White Rabbit's house.  Sounds like I have 2 days to catch up to you guys.


1-5 
NBC Chest
10 gems
500 alice currency

6-50
Same except 6 gems

Then it tiers down with no NBC chest and less gems and currency per tier


----------



## Windwaker4444

Acer said:


> 1-5
> NBC Chest
> 10 gems
> 500 alice currency
> 
> 6-50
> Same except 6 gems
> 
> Then it tiers down with no NBC chest and less gems and currency per tier


Thanks!!!!!! I wish they would show the rewards even if you haven't started it yet.  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## CallieMar

Acer said:


> 1-5
> NBC Chest
> 10 gems
> 500 alice currency
> 
> 6-50
> Same except 6 gems
> 
> Then it tiers down with no NBC chest since I don’t have any of thisand less gems and currency per tier



Thanks! I’m intrigued by the NBC chest but it’s likely going to give a lame decoration lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackado323 said:


> How is everyone setting up their Alice section? I'm hoping all 4 attractions (I have the Mad Tea Party) will fit into the section near the edge of Fantasyland clearly made for Alice



I cleared out that section prior to the event with the tea party just up from it so all 5 things (and the two concession stands I got) can fit in that area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Every hour is too much on the Ravens.  I agree.  Just realized that the Cheshire Cat and the Caterpillar will be available tomorrow.  Wow...this event is really keeping me busy.



Two of the buildings are available at the same time and as only three are in the task list I assume one of these (the Alice ride) will be a purchase one which means a lot to do / buy tomorrow at 11 EST


----------



## CallieMar

TheMaxRebo said:


> Two of the buildings are available at the same time and as only three are in the task list I assume one of these (the Alice ride) will be a purchase one which means a lot to do / buy tomorrow at 11 EST



I saw a screenshot from the live stream and Alice is the only ride that has an immediate build time, meaning it will be the gem attraction.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Two of the buildings are available at the same time and as only three are in the task list I assume one of these (the Alice ride) will be a purchase one which means a lot to do / buy tomorrow at 11 EST


I forgot about the buildings.  There goes the last of my gems. I'll make sure I pick up the buildings too.  Thanks for the reminder...I may be as forgetful as the Mad Hatter this time around.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> I cleared out that section prior to the event with the tea party just up from it so all 5 things (and the two concession stands I got) can fit in that area


Do you think it will all fit with the Tea Cup ride?  The Tea Cup attraction is pretty big.  I hope it all fits together.  If anyone figures out what order to place them all to make them fit, please let me know.  I have that entire section available too.  I currently have the Tea Cups directly above that area thinking it wouldn't all fit together since the sides of the territory is wavy.


----------



## Windwaker4444

And...I just wanted to shout out (in case any interns are reading...), I really like the idea of putting up Legendary Chests as mini event prizes.  I am missing the NBC parade float, but it's not worth the gamble of buying chests with gems.  I'm definitely going to try to be in the top 50 of this mini event.  I just started it (5pm my time) and I'm in 10th place with 8 ravens.  Number 1 only gas 16  i really like this leaderboard!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> I forgot about the buildings.  There goes the last of my gems. I'll make sure I pick up the buildings too.  Thanks for the reminder...I may be as forgetful as the Mad Hatter this time around.



If you are being forgetful just have some tea ... unless it is to have some tea that you are forgetful of ... but then having some tea will remind you of that and then you will be having tea so you are no long forgetful about that!


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you are being forgetful just have some tea ... unless it is to have some tea that you are forgetful of ... but then having some tea will remind you of that and then you will be having tea so you are no long forgetful about that!


Ha ha ha.    How did you write that?  You should be writing dialogue for the game!!!   Hats off to you...and not the mercury tainted one that the Mad Hatter wears.


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> I tapped one of those stupid ravens by accident. Doh. Tried to tap lunch box. Grrrrr


Yep. I know your pain.


----------



## lmmatooki

CallieMar said:


> Thanks! I’m intrigued by the NBC chest but it’s likely going to give a lame decoration lol


Mine will, I have all of that stuff already haha


----------



## mmmears

Acer said:


> I tapped one of those stupid ravens by accident. Doh. Tried to tap lunch box. Grrrrr



Same thing happened to me.    I hate when that happens.  



lmmatooki said:


> Mine will, I have all of that stuff already haha



Me, too.  It makes the contest less exciting.


----------



## lmmatooki

So I have the quest task to build Kaa's Jungle Gym but I am waiting to do so because it costs 350,000 and I am at 2.272M and I want to stay above 2M for the time being. Anyway, a kid in my kingdom has a wish to go to that attraction I haven't built yet and it is really annoying.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> So I have the quest task to build Kaa's Jungle Gym but I am waiting to do so because it costs 350,000 and I am at 2.272M and I want to stay above 2M for the time being. Anyway, a kid in my kingdom has a wish to go to that attraction I haven't built yet and it is really annoying.



Oh, that is so annoying when the kids want what you don't have.     I hope you get to 2.35M soon so you can go ahead and build it.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> So I have the quest task to build Kaa's Jungle Gym but I am waiting to do so because it costs 350,000 and I am at 2.272M and I want to stay above 2M for the time being. Anyway, a kid in my kingdom has a wish to go to that attraction I haven't built yet and it is really annoying.


Especially during the event, it really doesn't make much sense to hold onto magic.  If anything, now is the time to use it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Ok, who got the save download as a gift/pop-up when they logged in to play. What was that?  Also, yay for the caterpillar and Cheshire Cat today


----------



## DoreyAdore

AJGolden1013 said:


> Ok, who got the save download as a gift/pop-up when they logged in to play. What was that?  Also, yay for the caterpillar and Cheshire Cat today


I didn’t experience that but I’ve had numerous glitches with this update so it doesn’t surprise me that there might be one more.


----------



## nanlou

My ravens (or are they bats?) are showing up every hour.  Is that what everyone else is seeing?  Because I'd read someone else who said every two hours... and every two hours is the usual appearance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nanlou said:


> My ravens (or are they bats?) are showing up every hour.  Is that what everyone else is seeing?  Because I'd read someone else who said every two hours... and every two hours is the usual appearance.



they are every hour ... this is atypical as in the past these types of activities were every two hours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Ok, who got the save download as a gift/pop-up when they logged in to play. What was that?  Also, yay for the caterpillar and Cheshire Cat today



didn't get that - just the popup for the "villains" chests (or Magical Chests - which is a chest level even higher (and more expensive) than the Legendary chests)


----------



## 10CJ

I also accidentally hit a raven and I have no idea when. I thought maybe I hit one this morning and went to check and I was at 3. I wa able to collect 7 more right then. Oh well. Maybe I can catch up a bit if people don’t realize it is every hour.


----------



## Mackado323

TheMaxRebo said:


> I cleared out that section prior to the event with the tea party just up from it so all 5 things (and the two concession stands I got) can fit in that area



Do you have a picture?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackado323 said:


> Do you have a picture?



Here is how I have it for now - but after I get the last two buildings I will likely play around with it to see how things fit the best


----------



## supernova

Hello everyone.  I'm hoping someone can help me please.  I'm in the middle of the ravens event and there are three of them flying around the Haunted Mansion.  I keep tapping on them, but they do not disappear and my count does not increase.  Any thoughts?

(for Halloween, I'm going as a new player)


----------



## Cj333

supernova said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm hoping someone can help me please.  I'm in the middle of the ravens event and there are three of them flying around the Haunted Mansion.  I keep tapping on them, but they do not disappear and my count does not increase.  Any thoughts?
> 
> (for Halloween, I'm going as a new player)


Those are bats that are part of the Haunted Mansion- not ravens


----------



## empresslilly

supernova said:


> (for Halloween, I'm going as a new player)


----------



## rr333

Can someone tell me what tasks help with caterpillar? It says I have to online to get him and I can't for a few hours. Would like to have some characters doing something helpful while I wait, especially if they are long tasks! (Ohh, and Cheshire cat, too, please!?)


----------



## rr333

supernova said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm hoping someone can help me please.  I'm in the middle of the ravens event and there are three of them flying around the Haunted Mansion.  I keep tapping on them, but they do not disappear and my count does not increase.  Any thoughts?
> 
> (for Halloween, I'm going as a new player)



LOL!! You had me going for a sec there!


----------



## PrincessP

rr333 said:


> Can someone tell me what tasks help with caterpillar? It says I have to online to get him and I can't for a few hours. Would like to have some characters doing something helpful while I wait, especially if they are long tasks! (Ohh, and Cheshire cat, too, please!?)



For caterpillar....

The two hour event tasks for:
Buzz
Cheshire Cat
Mickey (hang out at home)
March Hare (tea for flowers)
Sully (perform stand up)

The 4 hour tasks for:
Mad Hatter (drinking tea)
Mike (Check laugh floor)

Cat:

Purchase with 275 gems or bundle

Level up need 1 smile token:
March Hare 8 hour
Mickey / Goofy 2 hour (wheel)
Hamm (1 hour coin collector)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Feels like for the Caterpillar the ear hats are going to be a pain to get as only a few tasks give them and they are 4 hours each ... vs the shoes which have more tasks and they are only 2 hours each


----------



## rr333

PrincessP said:


> For caterpillar....
> 
> The two hour event tasks for:
> Buzz
> Cheshire Cat
> Mickey (hang out at home)
> March Hare (tea for flowers)
> Sully (perform stand up)
> 
> The 4 hour tasks for:
> Mad Hatter (drinking tea)
> Mike (Check laugh floor)
> 
> Cat:
> 
> Purchase with 275 gems or bundle
> 
> Level up need 1 smile token:
> March Hare 8 hour
> Mickey / Goofy 2 hour (wheel)
> Hamm (1 hour coin collector)




THANK YOU!!


----------



## supernova

empresslilly said:


>





rr333 said:


> LOL!! You had me going for a sec there!


Much appreciated, folks.  I do what I can.


----------



## supernova

Cj333 said:


> Those are bats that are part of the Haunted Mansion- not ravens


Thanks... I.... think?


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Much appreciated, folks.  I do what I can.


Literally made me laugh out loud in a room of people who probably think I have issues now.  But it was totally worth it!!!  Happy Halloween!!!!!!!


----------



## Pheran

Well folks, it's been fun, but I've decided to throw in the towel after almost exactly 1 year of play (I started during NBC).  May all your tasks yield tokens and all your parades yield gems!

If anyone with a PlayStation console wants to try real Disney games, Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX is on sale digitally for $40 on PS4 this week ($30 if you have PS+).  This is a large amount of content - 3 full games (KH 1, 2, and Chain of Memories) plus a bunch of other cinematic/mobile stuff.






Happy Halloween!


----------



## Wdw1015

I also joined the bandwagon of accidentally hitting a raven while trying to hit a lunchbox.  But that’s ok, I’m not attempting this event. 

On another note, would they please fix that darn character issue? According to their Facebook page a week ago, they are “working around the clock” 

Uh huh


----------



## Windwaker4444

Pheran said:


> Well folks, it's been fun, but I've decided to throw in the towel after almost exactly 1 year of play (I started during NBC).  May all your tasks yield tokens and all your parades yield gems!
> 
> If anyone with a PlayStation console wants to try real Disney games, Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX is on sale digitally for $40 on PS4 this week ($30 if you have PS+).  This is a large amount of content - 3 full games (KH 1, 2, and Chain of Memories) plus a bunch of other cinematic/mobile stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!


Buy Pheran.  Maybe I'll catch you on a Kingdom Hearts forum!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Omg...meany 'by' not 'buy'.  I think the Mad Hatter is getting to me!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I did it again.  How is it possible to misspell a word in every post?!?  Sorry guys...


----------



## Mayi

Pheran said:


> Well folks, it's been fun, but I've decided to throw in the towel after almost exactly 1 year of play (I started during NBC).  May all your tasks yield tokens and all your parades yield gems!
> 
> If anyone with a PlayStation console wants to try real Disney games, Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX is on sale digitally for $40 on PS4 this week ($30 if you have PS+).  This is a large amount of content - 3 full games (KH 1, 2, and Chain of Memories) plus a bunch of other cinematic/mobile stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!



It was nice to have you in the forum. Hope you'll make a comeback someday.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

I personally love this AIW update.  They did a great job on the characters and animations.  How can anyone not like the Cheshire Cat?  I agree "The Golden Afternoon" is a bit of a dud and do we really need a second mini golf course with "The Tweedle's Wacky Fairway" (who plays mini golf at an amusement park?).  I splurged and bought the "Alice In Wonderland" ride, I think this may be my favorite attraction in my park.  The animation is great and is really close to the actual ride.  It now sits next to my second favorite DMK attraction, the tea cup ride.   I like how there is an obvious place to put all of this, in an area that already has some built in AIW theming.  The lunch boxes are a pain, but this is how they can keep us entertained for 20+ days.  I hope the updates keep coming, no fun playing a defunct game.  Would love to see: Cars or Winnie The Pooh events in the future.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm hoping someone can help me please.  I'm in the middle of the ravens event and there are three of them flying around the Haunted Mansion.  I keep tapping on them, but they do not disappear and my count does not increase.  Any thoughts?
> 
> (for Halloween, I'm going as a new player)


I had the same problem with the ravens around my Haunted House. Fed up of yet another glitch, I decided to contact Gameloft. Much to my surprise,  I received a reply within an hour from the 'Intern'al Investigations Department. By way of compensation they have awarded me 200 gems and allowed me to open up one of the previously unavailable areas of land behind It's A Small World. Not a bad result!

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am enjoying this event so far - cute animations and lots of fun characters and like @HansKristoffAnnaSven mentioned, the Alice ride is great

They *really* need to fix the character select thing - I can't even figure out what the logic behind the order is at this point


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I had the same problem with the ravens around my Haunted House. Fed up of yet another glitch, I decided to contact Gameloft. Much to my surprise,  I received a reply within an hour from the 'Intern'al Investigations Department. By way of compensation they have awarded me 200 gems and allowed me to open up one of the previously unavailable areas of land behind It's A Small World. Not a bad result!
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone.


You're lucky with those patches of land.  I got only received the gems.  Bats.  Er, rats.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Literally made me laugh out loud in a room of people who probably think I have issues now.  But it was totally worth it!!!  *Happy Halloween!!!!!!!*


And to you


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm hoping someone can help me please.  I'm in the middle of the ravens event and there are three of them flying around the Haunted Mansion.  I keep tapping on them, but they do not disappear and my count does not increase.  Any thoughts?
> 
> (for Halloween, I'm going as a new player)



I know what you mean.  They are driving me batty.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm hoping someone can help me please.  I'm in the middle of the ravens event and there are three of them flying around the Haunted Mansion.  I keep tapping on them, but they do not disappear and my count does not increase.  Any thoughts?
> 
> (for Halloween, I'm going as a new player)





Even though I should, and do know better, I click on those damn bats a couple times a day ever since this stupid ravens event started. I really wish that they did count  because I'd easily be in the top 10, in an event I’m not really participating in.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg...meany 'by' not 'buy'.  I think the Mad Hatter is getting to me!!!



Dont worry your not going mad.. its just the smoke from the caterpillar, it tends to do that


----------



## Beccybooboo

@Pheran all the best, if you decide to return we will still be here


----------



## mmmears

Pheran said:


> Well folks, it's been fun, but I've decided to throw in the towel after almost exactly 1 year of play (I started during NBC).  May all your tasks yield tokens and all your parades yield gems!



Sorry you're leaving us, Pheran.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Cj333 said:


> Those are bats that are part of the Haunted Mansion- not ravens


You missed the sarcasm. Someday, I’m going to invent a font that conveys snarkiness. I could call it Sarcastica.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

y’all are killing me with the newb jokes

in the spirit of being idiotic, do y’all ever have a workday where you cannot ever check into the game and you therefore feel 8 hours behind, cursing adulthood and the need to make money? no? just me? alright then.


----------



## DoreyAdore

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> y’all are killing me with the newb jokes
> 
> in the spirit of being idiotic, do y’all ever have a workday where you cannot ever check into the game and you therefore feel 8 hours behind, cursing adulthood and the need to make money? no? just me? alright then.[/QUOTE that this whole grown-up thing is just not working out for me


The game not withstanding, I often think that this whole grown up thing has really not lived up to the hype.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

DoreyAdore said:


> The game not withstanding, I often think that this whole grown up thing has really not lived up to the hype.




its really not all ice cream for dinner and not having a bedtime, so disappointing.


----------



## mmmears

All laughing aside, the stupid bats or crows or whatever they are actually are flying over my haunted mansion now.  Only I can't tell which ones I need to tap.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm hoping someone can help me please.  I'm in the middle of the ravens event and there are three of them flying around the Haunted Mansion.  I keep tapping on them, but they do not disappear and my count does not increase.  Any thoughts?
> 
> (for Halloween, I'm going as a new player)


*slow clap*
Well deserved supernova I literally laughed out loud!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*my stupid crows and lunch boxes are flying/hopping around big thunder and i dont have it unlocked yet so every time i try to click them i get the "complete more jungle book tasks" so annoying.

i leave for Disney tomorrow morning, so i dont know how much of this event ill get done, i play on my laptop not my phone... #firstworldproblems LOL*


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm calling it a night for today.  This is where I'm at so far: Cheshire Cat lv 3, Mad Hatter lv 6, March Hare lv 5, White Rabbit lv 5.  Caterpillar has 8 shoes and 3 hats.  21k in event currency.  5th place on my raven leader board with 152 pesky ravens.  I really like the drop rate for the Cheshire Cat so far.  It was worth it to break my gem bank this morning for him.  I know I lost a day and a half due to real life, just curious where everyone else is at this point.  I also got Alice's attraction, but I'm not sure if it's been dropping tokens regularly or not.  Hope everyone had a safe Halloween.  It rained all night where I live.  Guess that means more Kit Kats for me!!!!


----------



## DoreyAdore

mmmears said:


> All laughing aside, the stupid bats or crows or whatever they are actually are flying over my haunted mansion now.  Only I can't tell which ones I need to tap.


The bats near the Haunted Mansion flap their wings really fast and the crows we’re supposed to tap on flap a lot slower, if that helps.


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> The bats near the Haunted Mansion flap their wings really fast and the crows we’re supposed to tap on flap a lot slower, if that helps.



I'm playing on my phone and they are just so small it's hard to tell.  Thankfully they have moved on to other areas of my park now.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm calling it a night for today.  This is where I'm at so far: Cheshire Cat lv 3, Mad Hatter lv 6, March Hare lv 5, White Rabbit lv 5.  Caterpillar has 8 shoes and 3 hats.  21k in event currency.  5th place on my raven leader board with 152 pesky ravens.  I really like the drop rate for the Cheshire Cat so far.  It was worth it to break my gem bank this morning for him.  I know I lost a day and a half due to real life, just curious where everyone else is at this point.  I also got Alice's attraction, but I'm not sure if it's been dropping tokens regularly or not.  Hope everyone had a safe Halloween.  It rained all night where I live.  Guess that means more Kit Kats for me!!!!



Hi.  I have the Mad Hatter and March Hare at 6, the White Rabbit at 4, and the Cheshire Cat at 2.  All are ready to level up but I've been prioritizing my Caterpillar who seems to be taking his sweet time about this whole thing.  He needs one more set of shoes and 4 ear hats.  He got NO items at all this morning, after everyone spent the night out looking for his stuff.  It feels like it's taking forever to get him, but I'm on a trip so it's hard to tell if it's the drop rate or my own schedule that's causing this.


----------



## PrincessP

Anyone done the 2.5.1 update that was released today?  I wonder if it fixes the character finder issue. I am going to download it when I get home later today.


----------



## Gothmic

Is there a list somewhere of what concessions drop queen coins during the Alice Event? I had Cackling Concessions put away to clean up my park to fit alice in and only read yesterday that it generated currency for the event. I took it out and sure enough it does drop coins. Now I am wondering what else I may have in storage that will help.


----------



## chocolatte89

PrincessP said:


> Anyone done the 2.5.1 update that was released today?  I wonder if it fixes the character finder issue. I am going to download it when I get home later today.



I downloaded it and THANK GOODNESS it fixes the annoying character finder issue. Hooray! Although if you try to send out a two-character mission and the second character is busy, it will revert back to that character. Although now if you skip that character and send another out, it will continue down the last rather than reverting back. So much better!


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> its really not all ice cream for dinner and not having a bedtime, so disappointing.



Logged in just to like this comment. Thanks for the laugh on a gloomy day.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

mmmears said:


> It feels like it's taking forever to get him, but I'm on a trip so it's hard to tell if it's the drop rate or my own schedule that's causing this.



It's not just your schedule. I've been stuck with 5/10 shoes & 5/10 ears for a while now. My drop rate is non-existent at this point. I'd buy him with gems, but it would use all I have.

Has anyone gotten the Tweedles' Fairway yet? Any idea as to its requirements?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessP said:


> Anyone done the 2.5.1 update that was released today?  I wonder if it fixes the character finder issue. I am going to download it when I get home later today.





chocolatte89 said:


> I downloaded it and THANK GOODNESS it fixes the annoying character finder issue. Hooray! Although if you try to send out a two-character mission and the second character is busy, it will revert back to that character. Although now if you skip that character and send another out, it will continue down the last rather than reverting back. So much better!



Thanks for mentioning this as I hadn't seen there was an update.  Glad to see they fixed it as it was getting very annoying!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm calling it a night for today.  This is where I'm at so far: Cheshire Cat lv 3, Mad Hatter lv 6, March Hare lv 5, White Rabbit lv 5.  Caterpillar has 8 shoes and 3 hats.  21k in event currency.  5th place on my raven leader board with 152 pesky ravens.  I really like the drop rate for the Cheshire Cat so far.  It was worth it to break my gem bank this morning for him.  I know I lost a day and a half due to real life, just curious where everyone else is at this point.  I also got Alice's attraction, but I'm not sure if it's been dropping tokens regularly or not.  Hope everyone had a safe Halloween.  It rained all night where I live.  Guess that means more Kit Kats for me!!!!



Wish I was having your luck ... I am doing fine with the tea cups and shoes (acutally have all I need) but the hats are coming very slow and the last few cycles the Cheshire Cat has not dropped anything.

Oh well, 1st world problems


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm calling it a night for today.  This is where I'm at so far: Cheshire Cat lv 3, Mad Hatter lv 6, March Hare lv 5, White Rabbit lv 5.  Caterpillar has 8 shoes and 3 hats.  21k in event currency.  5th place on my raven leader board with 152 pesky ravens.  I really like the drop rate for the Cheshire Cat so far.  It was worth it to break my gem bank this morning for him.  I know I lost a day and a half due to real life, just curious where everyone else is at this point.  I also got Alice's attraction, but I'm not sure if it's been dropping tokens regularly or not.  Hope everyone had a safe Halloween.  It rained all night where I live.  Guess that means more Kit Kats for me!!!!



Mad Hatter lv 7, March Hare lv 6, White Rabbit lv 5 and all ready to level. Cheshire Cat is currently doing the 35 minute leveling so I think that will be level 4? Caterpillar my focus now and has all the shoes but only 4 hats. 20K in event currency and not really trying in raven event so I’m currently ranked 428 with 118 ravens


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> y’all are killing me with the newb jokes
> 
> in the spirit of being idiotic, do y’all ever have a workday where you cannot ever check into the game and you therefore feel 8 hours behind, cursing adulthood and the need to make money? no? just me? alright then.


I always find a way to step away from my desk, leave my office, and update the game, even if it's a quick trip to the men's room.  If I closed my office door to play the game, it would start becoming a bit too suspicious.  No one takes conference calls seven times a day.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Especially during the event, it really doesn't make much sense to hold onto magic.  If anything, now is the time to use it.


My main goal is I am trying to stay above 2M because of the new main add-ons, I dropped below it and it took awhile for me to get back up there. I am mainly preparing myself for the future so I am not screwed over later when things cost more. Plus, I have to keep in mind that Shere Khan costs a decent chunk and I still don't know how much the last land spot costs. Also, during the event, I want to make sure all my event attractions will fit first as well. I just believe I am playing the smarter way for myself instead of letting myself drop down to basically 0 in potions.


----------



## lmmatooki

Pheran said:


> Well folks, it's been fun, but I've decided to throw in the towel after almost exactly 1 year of play (I started during NBC).  May all your tasks yield tokens and all your parades yield gems!
> 
> If anyone with a PlayStation console wants to try real Disney games, Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX is on sale digitally for $40 on PS4 this week ($30 if you have PS+).  This is a large amount of content - 3 full games (KH 1, 2, and Chain of Memories) plus a bunch of other cinematic/mobile stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!


Awe no!! You will be missed!


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessP said:


> Anyone done the 2.5.1 update that was released today?  I wonder if it fixes the character finder issue. I am going to download it when I get home later today.


Updating it right now, I will let you know!


----------



## lmmatooki

chocolatte89 said:


> I downloaded it and THANK GOODNESS it fixes the annoying character finder issue. Hooray! Although if you try to send out a two-character mission and the second character is busy, it will revert back to that character. Although now if you skip that character and send another out, it will continue down the last rather than reverting back. So much better!



Looks like your question was answered already! @PrincessP


----------



## Windwaker4444

Update works great for me.  They also updated a few of the ear graphics.  So glad they changed the Cheshire Cat's ears.  Much cuter now.


----------



## Aces86

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> y’all are killing me with the newb jokes
> 
> in the spirit of being idiotic, do y’all ever have a workday where you cannot ever check into the game and you therefore feel 8 hours behind, cursing adulthood and the need to make money? no? just me? alright then.



Yes! I work 11 hour days two days a week and lunch is the only time I can catch up, unless I go to the bathroom but I don’t wanna be in there all the time! Lol. And go figure my long days are the days that the events start!


----------



## hopemax

For once, I had a good drop rate in my IOS game.  Caterpillar has been Welcomed, and is out on his 1st 1 hr task.  I have the stuff to upgrade him to 2 when he finishes.  In my Windows game, I don't have enough gems to Welcome Cheshire Cat yet, so I only have the 2 characters that can get his ears.  I have 7, so we'll see if I can get enough by the end of the day to Welcome him overnight, or if he waits until tomorrow. 

Once you Welcome Caterpillar, the Mad Hatter has an 8 hr task, that sits on the top of the quest list. So I sent him off instead of waiting for overnight, just in case it's required for building Tweedles.  

EDIT:  Looks like MH must do his long task to continue.  Caterpillar finished his 1hr pink task, and the only task that popped up was a yellow task.  So don't ignore the 8 hr task.


----------



## PrincessP

Pheran said:


> Well folks, it's been fun, but I've decided to throw in the towel after almost exactly 1 year of play (I started during NBC).  May all your tasks yield tokens and all your parades yield gems!
> 
> If anyone with a PlayStation console wants to try real Disney games, Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX is on sale digitally for $40 on PS4 this week ($30 if you have PS+).  This is a large amount of content - 3 full games (KH 1, 2, and Chain of Memories) plus a bunch of other cinematic/mobile stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!



You will be missed!


----------



## PrincessP

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *my stupid crows and lunch boxes are flying/hopping around big thunder and i dont have it unlocked yet so every time i try to click them i get the "complete more jungle book tasks" so annoying.
> 
> i leave for Disney tomorrow morning, so i dont know how much of this event ill get done, i play on my laptop not my phone... #firstworldproblems LOL*



May all the lines be too short to check your game even IF you played it on a phone instead of a laptop. 

Have a great Disney trip!!!


----------



## KimRonRufus

Pheran said:


> Well folks, it's been fun, but I've decided to throw in the towel after almost exactly 1 year of play (I started during NBC).  May all your tasks yield tokens and all your parades yield gems!
> 
> If anyone with a PlayStation console wants to try real Disney games, Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX is on sale digitally for $40 on PS4 this week ($30 if you have PS+).  This is a large amount of content - 3 full games (KH 1, 2, and Chain of Memories) plus a bunch of other cinematic/mobile stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!





Pheran said:


> Well folks, it's been fun, but I've decided to throw in the towel after almost exactly 1 year of play (I started during NBC).  May all your tasks yield tokens and all your parades yield gems!
> 
> If anyone with a PlayStation console wants to try real Disney games, Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 + 2.5 ReMIX is on sale digitally for $40 on PS4 this week ($30 if you have PS+).  This is a large amount of content - 3 full games (KH 1, 2, and Chain of Memories) plus a bunch of other cinematic/mobile stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!


Man, I wish I had a PS4. Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 are my favorite video games, but I only have my old PlayStation 2. I'm in the middle of replaying 2 right now, but I want to play the others! Here's hoping I get a PS4 soon so I can play the long-awaited 3rd next year!


----------



## KimRonRufus

So my game wouldn't update for three days at the start of the event and now I'm behind. I messaged customer service, they haven't helped. I'm working on welcoming the March Hare just TODAY (finally). I'm not putting any more money into this game, and I only have enough gems to get ONE extra character: White Rabbit or Chesire Cat. Who should I get?


----------



## hopemax

KimRonRufus said:


> So my game wouldn't update for three days at the start of the event and now I'm behind. I messaged customer service, they haven't helped. I'm working on welcoming the March Hare just TODAY (finally). I'm not putting any more money into this game, and I only have enough gems to get ONE extra character: White Rabbit or Chesire Cat. Who should I get?



As of today, I would get Cheshire Cat.  He makes a big difference while collecting Caterpillar Ear hats, and he will help with Alice too.  Mad Hatter and March Hare tokens are shared enough, and short enough you can make it without the White Rabbit.


----------



## MinnieMe333

At this rate I'm going to be at least another couple of days before I can welcome Caterpillar. The drops on ears are bad but the fact only two characters can get them seems pretty unfair (not enough gems for Cheshire Cat). Starting to think I won't finish this event. That'll be a first for me and I've been playing since February!

Boo Hoo!


----------



## Beccybooboo

I need 4 more hats to welcome the Caterpillar. Mad Hatter and March Hare are both ready for 6 White Rabbit is ready for 5 Cheshire Cat is ready for 4. I am going to level C Cat up to 4 when I get the last four hats for Caterpillar before I welcome him (4hrs) to keep collecting in that 4 hours for C Cat. I have 26,000 currency. I got the Alice in Wonderland, I think it is dropping, it will probably be useful to get Alice and Queens tokens.


----------



## CallieMar

I just welcomed Caterpillar and am almost ready to go up to 3. Cheshire Cat is at 3. Drops haven’t been too bad for me. I’ll have to send Mad Hatter on his 8 hour task overnight, but I’m in a good spot so far.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I saw the update, it keeps asking me if I want it, and then when I say yes, it doesn't let me download anything, any ideas?


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I saw the update, it keeps asking me if I want it, and then when I say yes, it doesn't let me download anything, any ideas?



In game or in store?


----------



## Beccybooboo

If its in game go to the store to download it


----------



## Beccybooboo

CallieMar said:


> I just welcomed Caterpillar and am almost ready to go up to 3. Cheshire Cat is at 3. Drops haven’t been too bad for me. I’ll have to send Mad Hatter on his 8 hour task overnight, but I’m in a good spot so far.



You are in a good spot.
Does Caterpillar only need 1 tea cup and 1 shoes to level to 2 or does he need a hat too?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Beccybooboo said:


> If its in game go to the store to download it


I"m not sure.  It pops up in the game and then I go to the store, and no update is available, it's a bit strange, but I"m sure I'm simply missing something


----------



## AJGolden1013

Also, I'm on my MAC, how do I insert a picture on to here from my computer so I can show everyone what I"m seeing, and you can all assist me in this newest update.  Thank you all.


----------



## CallieMar

Beccybooboo said:


> You are in a good spot.
> Does Caterpillar only need 1 tea cup and 1 shoes to level to 2 or does he need a hat too?



Yes, one tea cup and one (set? lol) of shoes.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I went on to Facebook and someone reported the same issue I had, they said to go into the App Store and swipe down, (possibly a few times) to refresh this list.  I did so, it's updated and now all is well.  Sorry for the multiple posts.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Just collected a chest in my one last empty spot and its a gold one, another event with no room for chests. Hoping something good for Alice or Queen is in the gold and platinum chests. Cant collect anymore chests until I open them, I am full 4 gold 2 platinum... 5 more days to find out.
On the plus side I dont need to check my park for them, lets see how many I discard in 5 days.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Beccybooboo said:


> Just collected a chest in my one last empty spot and its a gold one, another event with no room for chests. Hoping something good for Alice or Queen is in the gold and platinum chests. Cant collect anymore chests until I open them, I am full 4 gold 2 platinum... 5 more days to find out.
> On the plus side I dont need to check my park for them, lets see how many I discard in 5 days.


I'm almost in the same boat.  I have one spot open to be able to move them to the pedestals.  Gets annoying that every time I get a chest, it says Storage Full.


----------



## Acer

I know people here know the importance of waiting, but this is a huge difference. 

By accident I clicked a bird in what was the first hour of the event. I have been making the effort and am in 18th with 312 birds. 

My daughters account waited until last night. She is 4th with 120. 112 which she got today.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm almost in the same boat.  I have one spot open to be able to move them to the pedestals.  Gets annoying that every time I get a chest, it says Storage Full.



I feel you. Yes it does, was dealing with that for the whole event so far until I picked up that last gold. Now I will just have to discard or use gems, not going to waste my gems on possible decorations!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Well I think I'm doing okay in the event.  Mad Hatter lvl 6 (ready for 7), White Rabbit lvl 4 (ready for 5), March Hare lvl 5 (just leveled up so not yet ready).  Caterpillar is 4 ear hats short from being Welcomed.  I'm 41 gems short of being able to get Cheshire Cat - so I'll get him before the event ends, but wish I had him now to help with Caterpillar!  I think I'm going to review my gem strategy to see if I can get him in time to help with Alice...

As for the event, I was like everyone else and accidentally tapped a few Ravens earlier than intended.  However, I've managed to get to rank 40 with 224 ravens.  I'm hoping to stay in the top 50 to get an NBC chest - I wasn't playing when that event happened, and haven't bought any chests yet, so hopefully I'll get a character!

Did anyone else notice that ALL the event ear hats were redesigned with today's update?!  I think they all look much cuter now!


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Well I think I'm doing okay in the event.  Mad Hatter lvl 6 (ready for 7), White Rabbit lvl 4 (ready for 5), March Hare lvl 5 (just leveled up so not yet ready).  Caterpillar is 4 ear hats short from being Welcomed.  I'm 41 gems short of being able to get Cheshire Cat - so I'll get him before the event ends, but wish I had him now to help with Caterpillar!  I think I'm going to review my gem strategy to see if I can get him in time to help with Alice...
> 
> As for the event, I was like everyone else and accidentally tapped a few Ravens earlier than intended.  However, I've managed to get to rank 40 with 224 ravens.  I'm hoping to stay in the top 50 to get an NBC chest - I wasn't playing when that event happened, and haven't bought any chests yet, so hopefully I'll get a character!
> 
> Did anyone else notice that ALL the event ear hats were redesigned with today's update?!  I think they all look much cuter now!


You are the master of gem strategy!!!  I'm not sure how you do it...but you always seem to make enough gems with your mastermind gem finding techniques. I like the ear hats too.


----------



## Sazzafraz

My Caterpillar ear hat drops have been horrendous today.  I had 5 drop yesterday and I've been on top of the game today and only 1 has dropped in about 14 hours.


----------



## luther10

I also clicked a raven by mistake within the first few hours, right now I'm at rank 28 with 304 ravens.  Staying in the top 50 is a LOT of work in that super competitive ranking board, and the prizes aren't even that appealing, though I'm mildly interested in that legendary chest...  I won't mind getting the parade float, or Goofy's costume, or the cackling concession... even though I know I only have like a 5% chance in getting one of those...


----------



## hopemax

Okay, guys.  After the Mad Hatter finishes his 8 hour task, he has a 2 hour task.  Then you get all together, a Tapping quest, 12 hr task for the March Hare (this may have popped up because I also just got him to level 6 but it is a pink task) and build the Tweedle Attraction (6 hours).

I only got 1 hat in my Windows game today (8 total) , so Welcoming the Caterpillar in that game will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Mayi

So, today I went to see Disney-Pixar's new movie, Coco and I couldn't stop thinking how cool would it be if next year we got that movie as the halloween (día de muertos) event. Also I can imagine what gorgeous attractions would come along with the event. I really recommend you guys go watch the movie as soon as it comes out, I truly loved it. 
t


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mayi said:


> So, today I went to see Disney-Pixar's new movie, Coco and I couldn't stop thinking how cool would it be if next year we got that movie as the halloween (día de muertos) event. Also I can imagine what gorgeous attractions would come along with the event. I really recommend you guys go watch the movie as soon as it comes out, I truly loved it.
> View attachment 281113View attachment 281114t


The poster says it comes out 11/22. You must be connected!!!  I was on the fence on that one, but now I'll have to check it out.  Thx


----------



## pooh'smate

Windwaker4444 said:


> The poster says it comes out 11/22. You must be connected!!!  I was on the fence on that one, but now I'll have to check it out.  Thx



They might be in Mexico since Coco opened there on 10/27.


----------



## MrsPottts

Waiting for customer care to restore my game  I won't be using the flight mode trick for chests during a timed event again..


----------



## AJGolden1013

Mayi said:


> So, today I went to see Disney-Pixar's new movie, Coco and I couldn't stop thinking how cool would it be if next year we got that movie as the halloween (día de muertos) event. Also I can imagine what gorgeous attractions would come along with the event. I really recommend you guys go watch the movie as soon as it comes out, I truly loved it.
> View attachment 281113View attachment 281114t




Isn’t a frozen short in this movie too?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mayi said:


> So, today I went to see Disney-Pixar's new movie, Coco and I couldn't stop thinking how cool would it be if next year we got that movie as the halloween (día de muertos) event. Also I can imagine what gorgeous attractions would come along with the event. I really recommend you guys go watch the movie as soon as it comes out, I truly loved it.
> View attachment 281113View attachment 281114t



I was a bit on the fence about it based on the trailer (was afraid there would be too much bad "humor" with the dog and the bones, etc.) but yours is now the third review I have read and all are extremely positive about it (and also that it was rather authentic to the Mexican culture, etc.) so now I am quite excited to see it!


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> I went on to Facebook and someone reported the same issue I had, they said to go into the App Store and swipe down, (possibly a few times) to refresh this list.  I did so, it's updated and now all is well.  Sorry for the multiple posts.


Quick question, how do you have the game on your Mac? I wanted to get the game on my MacBook so I could play my game on my laptop sometimes instead of on my phone. My game is connected through facebook so I didn't know if I could play it on here somehow


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Just collected a chest in my one last empty spot and its a gold one, another event with no room for chests. Hoping something good for Alice or Queen is in the gold and platinum chests. Cant collect anymore chests until I open them, I am full 4 gold 2 platinum... 5 more days to find out.
> On the plus side I dont need to check my park for them, lets see how many I discard in 5 days.


Same here, I am drowning in gold and platinum chests


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> I went on to Facebook and someone reported the same issue I had, they said to go into the App Store and swipe down, (possibly a few times) to refresh this list.  I did so, it's updated and now all is well.  Sorry for the multiple posts.



Glad you were able to get the update to work.



Beccybooboo said:


> Just collected a chest in my one last empty spot and its a gold one, another event with no room for chests. Hoping something good for Alice or Queen is in the gold and platinum chests. Cant collect anymore chests until I open them, I am full 4 gold 2 platinum... 5 more days to find out.
> On the plus side I dont need to check my park for them, lets see how many I discard in 5 days.



Frustrating. I am more excited about 3 hour chests these days to get the heart lockets and keys.....and b/c it helps rotate them through to have empty spots. I think only platinum chests yielded tokens last event....not gold.  I could be wrong, but I seem to remember saving some and the gold turned out to be useless.




MrsPottts said:


> Waiting for customer care to restore my game  I won't be using the flight mode trick for chests during a timed event again..



Yikes!   What happened?!
----------------

My stats:
Mad Hatter lvl 7
March Hare lvl 6
White Rabbit lvl 4
Cheshire cat lvl 4
Caterpillar welcomed yesterday afternoon lvl 3


March Hare on 12 hr mission
Currently 20 minutes in on the tweedles build
Tapping bread and butterflies

I love these characters and animations more than I thought I would.  They're just so comical and whimsical.


----------



## lmmatooki

Mayi said:


> So, today I went to see Disney-Pixar's new movie, Coco and I couldn't stop thinking how cool would it be if next year we got that movie as the halloween (día de muertos) event. Also I can imagine what gorgeous attractions would come along with the event. I really recommend you guys go watch the movie as soon as it comes out, I truly loved it.
> View attachment 281113View attachment 281114t


That would be beautiful! I love the look of it all and it would be amazing to have in our kingdoms!


----------



## lmmatooki

One ear hat away from welcoming Caterpillar! This is pretty awesome considering I barely had time to play on Halloween. I am also at 25k EC


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Okay, guys.  After the Mad Hatter finishes his 8 hour task, he has a 2 hour task.  Then you get all together, a Tapping quest, 12 hr task for the March Hare (this may have popped up because I also just got him to level 6 but it is a pink task) and build the Tweedle Attraction (6 hours).
> 
> I only got 1 hat in my Windows game today (8 total) , so Welcoming the Caterpillar in that game will have to wait until tomorrow.



Thanks for giving us a heads-up on what's coming next.  It's really helpful.



MrsPottts said:


> Waiting for customer care to restore my game  I won't be using the flight mode trick for chests during a timed event again..



Yikes!  I've always been afraid to try it.


----------



## mmmears

I was in the 2nd set of winners in the competition without trying much!  Got the NBC float, which is pretty much the only NBC thing I didn't already have.  I never buy the event floats, but tried it with Alice this time, and IMHO it's not worth the gems.  It really hasn't paid off for me.  YMMV

So can someone say how big the Tweedle thing is?  Do I need to make lots of room for it?

In other news, I've needed one of Shere Khan's ears (just to upgrade him) for 6 days now.  SIX, with my characters all seeking them.  All the time.   Seems like they either made it harder with the update or I'm just really unlucky.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

The update finally came through on Google Play Store for me. I ranked #674 in the ravens challenge, which I consider respectable since I wasn't paying too much attention. 2 hrs 45 min left on welcoming the Caterpillar. Spent 64 gems to finish Minnie's Halloween costume, so that I'd stop getting fabric drops instead of useful items. Need 3 more tea cups before I can level up all the other AIW characters. Not racking up a lot of EC. Maybe because I have so few characters that can get it? 

My stats w/all characters waiting to level up:
Mad Hatter lvl 4
March Hare lvl 3
White Rabbit lvl 3
Cheshire cat lvl 1
Caterpillar being welcomed
EC: 11,944


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

lmmatooki said:


> One ear hat away from welcoming Caterpillar! This is pretty awesome considering I barely had time to play on Halloween. I am also at 25k EC



How did you get that much EC? Are you minting it in a back room?


----------



## Windwaker4444

MrsPottts said:


> Waiting for customer care to restore my game  I won't be using the flight mode trick for chests during a timed event again..


I'm sorry to hear that.  Hope they get it up and running soon.  I hadn't tried it yet. Guess I won't now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I was in the 2nd set of winners in the competition without trying much!  Got the NBC float, which is pretty much the only NBC thing I didn't already have.  I never buy the event floats, but tried it with Alice this time, and IMHO it's not worth the gems.  It really hasn't paid off for me.  YMMV
> 
> So can someone say how big the Tweedle thing is?  Do I need to make lots of room for it?
> 
> In other news, I've needed one of Shere Khan's ears (just to upgrade him) for 6 days now.  SIX, with my characters all seeking them.  All the time.   Seems like they either made it harder with the update or I'm just really unlucky.


I got the float too.  That was the only thing I was missing from NBC.  So glad it wasn't a decoration.


----------



## mmmears

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> How did you get that much EC? Are you minting it in a back room?



I'm around 25K also.  I think it's because I have been holding back on upgrading my characters (trying to get caterpillar parts)?


----------



## McCoy

I've gotten exactly one Caterpillar hat in the last 28 hours or so, and just had yet another round of zero.  A total of 6 (still).  It'll all work out, but at this rate just hoping to be able to start welcoming the guy by bedtime tonight.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> So can someone say how big the Tweedle thing is?  Do I need to make lots of room for it?



I would like to know the same thing so I can see if I have room to buy Kaa's attraction


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I'm around 25K also.  I think it's because I have been holding back on upgrading my characters (trying to get caterpillar parts)?


Exactly the same for me, I wait until they need to be so I save the EC for the gems, that's why I have over 700 gems


----------



## CallieMar

I came in 4th in the mini event and got Jack, so I’m pretty happy with that. Also have Caterpillar and Cheshire Cat up to 4 now, and working on the 2 hour Mad Hatter task.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

lmmatooki said:


> Exactly the same for me, I wait until they need to be so I save the EC for the gems, that's why I have over 700 gems



OK, that's good to know. I thought it was better to level event characters during rather than later. What is your key/lock/tea cup strategy then? I've found that the game won't drop them if I collect too many (approx. 12) without using them.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Thanks for giving us a heads-up on what's coming next.  It's really helpful.



No problem, I know a lot of people are always wondering, "How close am I to X..."  I'm just not usually in the first group done with collecting stuff.  Slept late this morning, so the only thing I can add is:

Caterpillar and Mad Hatter have a 2 hr task in the Tweedles Fairway.  

Once they are done, I can check the size of the attraction.  It is one of the larger attractions, so I have to totally re-arrange Fantasyland to get it to fit in the AIW area.  But because of the Character list, I had sent a bunch of characters off on 24 hour tasks, so I have to wait until buildings are empty before I can do that. 

I was up late last night, did get the ears I needed in my Windows game, so Caterpillar is welcomed, and Mad Hatter is off on his 8 hr.  I'm glad that's behind me.  2 characters with 4 hr tasks for tokens is really annoying.


----------



## lmmatooki

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> OK, that's good to know. I thought it was better to level event characters during rather than later. What is your key/lock/tea cup strategy then? I've found that the game won't drop them if I collect too many (approx. 12) without using them.


I will collect all the teacups so I have enough to level all the characters up and then collect all the lock and keys until 12, like you've said, I would then decide to level someone up but in this case, I am too close to getting the caterpillar. So right now, I am taking advantage of getting a ton of EC every hour or so.


----------



## lmmatooki

hopemax said:


> No problem, I know a lot of people are always wondering, "How close am I to X..."  I'm just not usually in the first group done with collecting stuff.  Slept late this morning, so the only thing I can add is:
> 
> Caterpillar and Mad Hatter have a 2 hr task in the Tweedles Fairway.
> 
> Once they are done, I can check the size of the attraction.  It is one of the larger attractions, so I have to totally re-arrange Fantasyland to get it to fit in the AIW area.  But because of the Character list, I had sent a bunch of characters off on 24 hour tasks, so I have to wait until buildings are empty before I can do that.
> 
> I was up late last night, did get the ears I needed in my Windows game, so Caterpillar is welcomed, and Mad Hatter is off on his 8 hr.  I'm glad that's behind me.  2 characters with 4 hr tasks for tokens is really annoying.


Thank you so much for the heads up as well!


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcoming the Caterpillar now!


----------



## Mayi

Windwaker4444 said:


> The poster says it comes out 11/22. You must be connected!!!  I was on the fence on that one, but now I'll have to check it out.  Thx





pooh'smate said:


> They might be in Mexico since Coco opened there on 10/27.



Yes! I live in Mexico so we got it on theaters last Friday. Thing is everyone was so thrilled Mexico was going yo be featured on a Disney Movie that yesterday was the first day that I could get tickets for it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I was a bit on the fence about it based on the trailer (was afraid there would be too much bad "humor" with the dog and the bones, etc.) but yours is now the third review I have read and all are extremely positive about it (and also that it was rather authentic to the Mexican culture, etc.) so now I am quite excited to see it!



You should definitely go watch it. That dog scene you are talking about isn't actually in the movie, they did that so you won't get any of the story from the trailers. 
See, in Mexico we have both big cities and small towns. The town in the movie was, in my opinion captured perfectly, so were the traditions. I won't tell anything more bc I hate spoilers but I just wanted to share my emotion here.



lmmatooki said:


> That would be beautiful! I love the look of it all and it would be amazing to have in our kingdoms!


Yup, specially the world of the dead. 

Love to you all. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mayi

AJGolden1013 said:


> Isn’t a frozen short in this movie too?


Yup. It's about 30 minutes. People are actually joking that Coco plays after the credits of Frozen 2


----------



## hopemax

2 hr Caterpillar / Mad Hatter task finished.  Next up, "Welcome Alice."  Woo hoo! 

The Tweedles Wacky Fairway is 11 x 11

There is also a 4 hr quest for Mickey to welcome lunch chests properly.  It's a pink task, but doesn't seem to interfere with the Welcoming Characters.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Event moving along nicely. Finished a bunch of tasks today and got the prompt to welcome Alice

Mad Hatter level 8
March Hare level 7
White Rabbit level 7
Cheshire Cate level 6
Caterpillar level 4

Got my last claw today too so Alien is ready to go to 10 now just have to finish up Shere Khan(level7) and all my non-Alice characters will be maxed out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> I got the float too.  That was the only thing I was missing from NBC.  So glad it wasn't a decoration.



I got a pumpkin decoration :|

Though, I think I had everything from TNBC so guess it is my own fault.  I was sort of hoping for another Crackling Concession as those are giving Alice EC


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I was in the 2nd set of winners in the competition without trying much!  Got the NBC float, which is pretty much the only NBC thing I didn't already have.  I never buy the event floats, but tried it with Alice this time, and IMHO it's not worth the gems.  It really hasn't paid off for me.  YMMV
> 
> So can someone say how big the Tweedle thing is?  Do I need to make lots of room for it?
> 
> In other news, I've needed one of Shere Khan's ears (just to upgrade him) for 6 days now.  SIX, with my characters all seeking them.  All the time.   Seems like they either made it harder with the update or I'm just really unlucky.



i did have to rearrange a bit just so everything would fit - but there is plenty of room in that area for the 4 event attractions.

I am still in the wait time/build time for the Teedle fairway - but here is how I have it set up:


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I was in the 2nd set of winners in the competition without trying much!  Got the NBC float, which is pretty much the only NBC thing I didn't already have.  I never buy the event floats, but tried it with Alice this time, and IMHO it's not worth the gems.  It really hasn't paid off for me.



I can see how the NBC float isn’t very useful, especially since it’s an old event, but can also see why you wanted it.

I started buying event floats 2 events ago and think it’s probably the best “investment” I make in an event. Depending on how the float schedule hits, I make an extra 1000 or 1500 event currency a day and the occasional event item drops. I buy it when the float offer first appears and that way I feel like I’m giving some money back to the game but at the same time it’s usually the cheapest offer I can buy. 




MickeySkywalker said:


> Event moving along nicely. Finished a bunch of tasks today and got the prompt to welcome Alice
> 
> Mad Hatter level 8
> March Hare level 7
> White Rabbit level 7
> Cheshire Cate level 6
> Caterpillar level 4
> 
> Got my last claw today too so Alien is ready to go to 10 now just have to finish up Shere Khan(level7) and all my non-Alice characters will be maxed out!



Mad Hatter - level 7 (ready for 8)
March Hare - level 6 (ready for7)
White Rabbit - level 6
Cheshire Cat - level 4(might be ready for 5)
Caterpillar - level 2 (ready for 3)

My Toy Alien is Level 6 and my Shere Khan is currently stuck at level 4


----------



## Ottahelwa

28 hours into welcoming the catterpillar and checking in very regularly, I have 8 shoes and 0 hats (despite having the Cheshire Cat). Everything else has dropped fairly easily, for which I'm glad as I was away the first week of the event and started behind, but I'm starting to get frustrated here!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hey guys.  If any of you won the NBC parade float, check your parade inventory to make to make sure you got it.  My inventory still says 'Coming Soon' even though I won it this morning.  I sent in a ticket to Gameloft, but I just wanted to make sure this didn't happen to anyone else.  I wasn't planning on using it now, since NBC is long since over, but I'd still like to see it run once.  On a bright note...I have the Mad Hatter on his 8 hr quest.  Hope Alice is a little easier to get  than those hard to get Caterpillar ear hats.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> i did have to rearrange a bit just so everything would fit - but there is plenty of room in that area for the 4 event attractions.
> 
> I am still in the wait time/build time for the Teedle fairway - but here is how I have it set up:
> View attachment 281182


Thanks for the pic.  Too bad the Tea Party doesn't fit too.  Guess I'm being greedy.  I pretty much have all my AIW attractions set up like yours,  except for Tweedle.  I'm not that far yet.


----------



## disney-itch

Quick question.....The purple quests continue the story line and the yellows can wait, is that right?


----------



## mmmears

disney-itch said:


> Quick question.....The purple quests continue the story line and the yellows can wait, is that right?



Yep.  At least that's how I play.


----------



## Windwaker4444

disney-itch said:


> Quick question.....The purple quests continue the story line and the yellows can wait, is that right?


Yes.  I usually complete those when I've finished the main storyline and am saving up event currency for the gem conversion.


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Quick question, how do you have the game on your Mac? I wanted to get the game on my MacBook so I could play my game on my laptop sometimes instead of on my phone. My game is connected through facebook so I didn't know if I could play it on here somehow



I actually don’t.  I play it on my iPad, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Aces86

MickeySkywalker said:


> Event moving along nicely. Finished a bunch of tasks today and got the prompt to welcome Alice
> 
> Mad Hatter level 8
> March Hare level 7
> White Rabbit level 7
> Cheshire Cate level 6
> Caterpillar level 4
> 
> Got my last claw today too so Alien is ready to go to 10 now just have to finish up Shere Khan(level7) and all my non-Alice characters will be maxed out!



How do you always get so ahead?! I’m jealous. Waiting for 5 caterpillar ears still.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just got the prompt to build Tweedle's Fairway.  I have everyone at level 5 or 6, except Caterpillar who is at level 4.  Think I'm calling it an early night tonight.  Good luck with your drops tonight for all the night players.  Everything goes much smoother once you jump the welcome Caterpillar hurdle.


----------



## Beccybooboo

After my spending spree of gems on Alice I have had lots of luck collecting more gems, parade has been great for drops gotten 2 per float a few times. Not that I am in need still have 1300 but I wont knock back free gems. Due to my chests storage being full I have discarded 5 bronze chests so far just from character tasks...must be trying to get me to spend those gems dont normally collect that many chests from character tasks in 24hours lol 
Happiness took a dip is down to 70% its not affecting drop rate thou.


----------



## shaynar

Oh gosh! I cannot believe I'm in this position. 

I have 670,000 magic. But got the prompt to open up the piece of land behind Thunder Mountain. I'll basically be back at zero. I regret farming rose bushes to earn Alien. That cost me almost 2 mil in magic. (This was before we knew how expensive everything was becoming!)

I'm also only at 44 gems after spending them all on the Alice Characters. What scares me though is that I used to get a game a few times a day to play to earn gems. Now those same games are offering me happiness. (Not happy about that!!!)


I'm farming hat stands for magic, but at this rate I have no idea how I'm going to continue the story line anytime soon! 

I can foresee getting bored if I'm going to be spending months earning magic....


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> How do you always get so ahead?! I’m jealous. Waiting for 5 caterpillar ears still.


He's blowing a ton of gems to speed through tasks.


----------



## emilyhuff

supernova said:


> He's blowing a ton of gems to speed through tasks.



I didn’t use any gems to speed up the tasks and I just got the welcome Alice task a few moments ago!


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I haven't seen this mentioned yet, so a word of warning for anyone who hasn't gotten Tweedle yet. It costs close to 7K EC. It might not be a big deal to the veteran players, but it's a hit for a newb.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned yet, so a word of warning for anyone who hasn't gotten Tweedle yet. It costs close to 7K EC. It might not be a big deal to the veteran players, but it's a hit for a newb.



no it is a good point ... I thought up to that point it wasn't too bad as far as how much EC things were taking, but that knocked me back a bit



Up to the point where my next task is to welcome Alice, but still like 4 days away - so guess level the others up a bit (figure getting everyone to 5 or 6 should be enough to battle the Queen) and gather tea cups and EC


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> I actually don’t.  I play it on my iPad, sorry for the confusion


Oh okay! It's alright!


----------



## lmmatooki

Ugh... striking gold mini event. I hate these ones!


----------



## lmmatooki

I don't know what quests I sent my characters on so I guess I will be starting this mini event early on this time around and I'll just try to keep up. Goodie.

In other news, I am on the bread and butterflies tapper ever 1hr. I'm hoping that I'm getting close to the Tweedle's attraction.


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> I don't know what quests I sent my characters on so I guess I will be starting this mini event early on this time around and I'll just try to keep up. Goodie.
> 
> In other news, I am on the bread and butterflies tapper ever 1hr. I'm hoping that I'm getting close to the Tweedle's attraction.


Actually just got the quest to build the attraction now and also had 8 characters on quests for trophies, leaving me at #2 with 19 trophies. Time to play hardball on that now. I will post the rewards for the mini event


----------



## lmmatooki

1-10
-Unbirthday Hat Stand
-Half-cup trophy
-2,000 EC
11-50
-Unbirthday Hat Stand
-Half-cup trophy
-1,250 EC
51-250
-Half-cup trophy
-1,250 EC
251-500
-1,000 EC
501-1,000
-750 EC
1,001-1,950
-500 EC


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

It seems like there aren't many trophy earning character tasks. Most of my stable can't earn them. Is this true for everyone?


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> I didn’t use any gems to speed up the tasks and I just got the welcome Alice task a few moments ago!


Looking at the consistent "I'm way ahead of you all" progress of a different user


----------



## supernova

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> It seems like there aren't many trophy earning character tasks. Most of my stable can't earn them. Is this true for everyone?


Yes, the available characters are not player-specific.  I'm trying not to participate yet so I haven't clicked on those character tasks.  Wonder if the ol' standbys lik Tink, Buzz, Goofy, and Bo Peep are eligible.  I know I saw ones for Hamm, Chip, and Dale.  Seems the buildings are the same so far.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

supernova said:


> Wonder if the ol' standbys lik Tink, Buzz, Goofy, and Bo Peep are eligible.  I know I saw ones for Hamm, Chip, and Dale.  Seems the buildings are the same so far.



Buzz is eligible. You have to scroll past his event tasks to find it. (Of course, they can't have us earning EC & competing for a trophy at the same time. That would be too player friendly.) I don't know about Hamm, Goofy, Tink, or Bo Peep yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Buzz is eligible. You have to scroll past his event tasks to find it. (Of course, they can't have us earning EC & competing for a trophy at the same time. That would be too player friendly.) I don't know about Hamm, Goofy, Tink, or Bo Peep yet.



Hamm is as I have started him on one ... not sure about the 'Munks yet though

And Woody - and it matches the task for the cracked saucer so that is good


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Yes, the available characters are not player-specific.  I'm trying not to participate yet so I haven't clicked on those character tasks.  Wonder if the ol' standbys lik Tink, Buzz, Goofy, and Bo Peep are eligible.  I know I saw ones for Hamm, Chip, and Dale.  Seems the buildings are the same so far.


Hamm, Tink, Bo Peep, Buzz, Chip, Dale, Rex, Goofy, Mickey, Pluto, Woody, and Jessie all collect them. And I think that's it.


----------



## luther10

This one is impossible to delay...  Most of those characters needed for EC, so I didn't even try to sidestep anyone at the start...  But anyway, this is indeed getting quite messy... EC, golden trophies, locks/keys, hats/tokens, they are all conflicting each other...YIKES!!!


----------



## hopemax

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned yet, so a word of warning for anyone who hasn't gotten Tweedle yet. It costs close to 7K EC. It might not be a big deal to the veteran players, but it's a hit for a newb.



That is a typical cost for an event building.  Aladdin had one that cost 19,500 EC.  Be warned Welcoming Alice and Welcoming Queen of Hearts are going to be very expensive as well.  In the Lion King event Simba was 12,500 EC, and Scar was 15,000 EC.  In the Aladdin event Genie was 16,000 EC and Jafar was a whopping 35,000 EC.

This is why I've adopted a strategy of upgrading my characters as long as the upgrade is 1000EC or less (around Level 6).  Once it goes over, I don't upgrade willy nilly.  Upgrade if it's necessary for a task, or if my EC is high enough that I know it won't impede my ability to welcome those last two characters or get as close to the 80K mark for gem conversion as I can.


----------



## lmmatooki

hopemax said:


> That is a typical cost for the last building.  Be warned Welcoming Alice and Welcoming Queen of Hearts are going to be very expensive as well.  In the Lion King event Simba was 12,500 EC, and Scar was 15,000 EC.  In the Aladdin event Genie was 16,000 EC and Jafar was a whopping 35,000 EC.
> 
> This is why I've adopted a strategy of upgrading my characters as long as the upgrade is 1000EC or less (around Level 6).  Once it goes over, I don't upgrade willy nilly.  Upgrade if it's necessary for a task, or if my EC is high enough that I know it won't impede my ability to welcome those last two characters or get as close to the 80K mark for gem conversion as I can.


Exactly why I only level up when needed, especially helped during Aladdin event, that was a big hit for even the veterans.


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Ugh... striking gold mini event. I hate these ones!



Interesting, I find the striking gold mini event the best and easiest of the mini events. I still have most of the trophy buildings grouped together that I grouped together for the Aladdin event. Think it's so much better than having to look for ravens throughout my entire kingdom and have to look thru multiple times because I can only find 7/8.



supernova said:


> Yes, the available characters are not player-specific.  I'm trying not to participate yet so I haven't clicked on those character tasks.  Wonder if the ol' standbys lik Tink, Buzz, Goofy, and Bo Peep are eligible.  I know I saw ones for Hamm, Chip, and Dale.  Seems the buildings are the same so far.



I believe they all are. I sent a few of those characters out on multiple hour missions right before the mini event stated, so I can’t verify it yet.



lmmatooki said:


> Hamm, Tink, Bo Peep, Buzz, Chip, Dale, Rex, Goofy, Mickey, Pluto, Woody, and Jessie all collect them. And I think that's it.



If that’s the case, great!


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Interesting, I find the striking gold mini event the best and easiest of the mini events. I still have most of the trophy buildings grouped together that I grouped together for the Aladdin event. Think it's so much better than having to look for ravens throughout my entire kingdom and have to look thru multiple times because I can only find 7/8.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they all are. I sent a few of those characters out on multiple hour missions right before the mini event stated, so I can’t verify it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> If that’s the case, great!


I don't like it because it tends to not be easily avoidable for me, I sent characters on quests before the mini-event and I didn't know if any would give out trophies so I was kind of forced to participate in it earlier on instead of waiting later like I usually do. And I sometimes use merlin forgetting that there is a mini-event going on. It is the easiest but it is the hardest one to avoid. Plus, I like to sleep at night instead of being competitive in a mini-event lol


----------



## Mayi

lmmatooki said:


> Quick question, how do you have the game on your Mac? I wanted to get the game on my MacBook so I could play my game on my laptop sometimes instead of on my phone. My game is connected through facebook so I didn't know if I could play it on here somehow


I have the game in my Mac, but I had to download a program called Parallels that allows me to have Windows as a second desk inside my Mac. I had it downloaded in order to use some CAD programs for school, I wouldn't get it just so I could play on my computer. Also, you can't connect a windows game with an iOs or Android one.


----------



## lmmatooki

Mayi said:


> I have the game in my Mac, but I had to download a program called Parallels that allows me to have Windows as a second desk inside my Mac. I had it downloaded in order to use some CAD programs for school, I wouldn't get it just so I could play on my computer. Also, you can't connect a windows game with an iOs or Android one.


Oh okay. I have an iPhone and a Macbook and my game is connected through Facebook, so I didn't know if there was a way to connect them somehow that I didn't know about. Thought something may have changed since the last time I tried but thank you guys!


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Well since the event started I haven't been on here to read what other players have been saying. So this is where I'm at so far.
The day before the event I read on here where a lot of people were talking about how the NBC characters help a lot with the Alice in wonderland event. Since I only had jack skellington I said "hmmm maybe I should buy the legendary chest bundle" kicker was I couldn't find it anywhere so I purchased three legendary chests with the gems I had saved up for the event. (Stupid move on my part) I got oogie boogie and a concession stand.
So event started the next day and since the white rabbit bundle was cheap I bought him and later on when the Cheshire Cat was available bought him too. I have raced through this event and I'm kinda proud of myself. I really haven't paid attention to the mini events but now that I have 2 days to wait to welcome Alice I think I'll focus on the gold trophy one. I currently have about 6,000 ec


----------



## danni918

TheMaxRebo said:


> i did have to rearrange a bit just so everything would fit - but there is plenty of room in that area for the 4 event attractions.
> 
> I am still in the wait time/build time for the Teedle fairway - but here is how I have it set up:
> View attachment 281182


I've never seen a goofy hat concession stand before, how'd you get that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danni918 said:


> I've never seen a goofy hat concession stand before, how'd you get that?



platinum chest


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> Hamm, Tink, Bo Peep, Buzz, Chip, Dale, Rex, Goofy, Mickey, Pluto, Woody, and Jessie all collect them. And I think that's it.


Sarge also collects.


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> I don't like it because it tends to not be easily avoidable for me, I sent characters on quests before the mini-event and I didn't know if any would give out trophies so I was kind of forced to participate in it earlier on instead of waiting later like I usually do. And I sometimes use merlin forgetting that there is a mini-event going on. It is the easiest but it is the hardest one to avoid. Plus, I like to sleep at night instead of being competitive in a mini-event lol



The trick is that as soon as the event starts, before you click on anything else, turn off your wifi.  Then you can collect trophies to your hearts content, and then after a day or so, turn the wifi back on, and it will place you on a less competitive leaderboard with all the trophies you've collected so far.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Has anyone noticed that the small character icon image of the March Hare for quests looks a lot like the NesQuick rabbit?  The big version of the character doesn't, just the small one.


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessS121212 said:


> The trick is that as soon as the event starts, before you click on anything else, turn off your wifi.  Then you can collect trophies to your hearts content, and then after a day or so, turn the wifi back on, and it will place you on a less competitive leaderboard with all the trophies you've collected so far.


Ah yes, I have tried that but eventually, I forget about to keep doing it sometime later in the day lol


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessS121212 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the small character icon image of the March Hare for quests looks a lot like the NesQuick rabbit?  The big version of the character doesn't, just the small one.


I can kinda see it haha maybe it is his brother or cousin?


----------



## lmmatooki

Guys!! I think Mrs. I and Mr. I are finally next to each other in the character queue!!


----------



## lmmatooki

I also got the notification to welcome Alice, I can't believe I got this far ahead!


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessS121212 said:


> The trick is that as soon as the event starts, before you click on anything else, turn off your wifi.  Then you can collect trophies to your hearts content, and then after a day or so, turn the wifi back on, and it will place you on a less competitive leaderboard with all the trophies you've collected so far.



Need to remember that technique for future mini events!

I’ve always found the Striking Gold the easiest mini event. Wish the rewards were better though since I’m currently tied for first and I’m not “trying” as hard as usual. Luckily I only care about a top 50 finish and I’m 56 trophies up on #50, if I try to log in hourly to collect trophies during the day I can actually sleep thru the night without setting alarms. 

On the other hand, mini events like the ravens drive me crazy! I swear, about 3 collection cycles into them, I can’t find at least one of the items no matter hard I try.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Need to remember that technique for future mini events!
> 
> I’ve always found the Striking Gold the easiest mini event. Wish the rewards were better though since I’m currently tied for first and I’m not “trying” as hard as usual. Luckily I only care about a top 50 finish and I’m 56 trophies up on #50, if I try to log in hourly to collect trophies during the day I can actually sleep thru the night without setting alarms.


I am trying to stay in the top 50 as well, I am fighting to stay in second with 160 trophies (I clicked right when it started). I was in first the whole day until now. Who knows where I'll be after I sleep through the night haha


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> I also got the notification to welcome Alice, I can't believe I got this far ahead!


I feel the same way.  Now I'm just stocking up on tea cups and finishing the tasks in yellow.  It's so great to be able to breathe in the middle of an event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> I am trying to stay in the top 50 as well, I am fighting to stay in second with 160 trophies (I clicked right when it started). I was in first the whole day until now. Who knows where I'll be after I sleep through the night haha


I' m in second place with 136.  I accidentally clicked on a trophy first thing too.  Darn that Hamm.  I blame him.


----------



## CallieMar

Some characters were sent out on trophy tasks before I knew there was a mini event, so I started earlier than I would have liked.  But I'm still in 11th place with 67 trophies, so I think as long as I collect consistently I should be ok, even though I'm prioritizing EC and tokens over trophy tasks.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> Some characters were sent out on trophy tasks before I knew there was a mini event, so I started earlier than I would have liked.  But I'm still in 11th place with 67 trophies, so I think as long as I collect consistently I should be ok, even though I'm prioritizing EC and tokens over trophy tasks.


Wish I was on your leader board!!!


----------



## CallieMar

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wish I was on your leader board!!!



I started about 3 hours after the mini event kicked off so it was a pleasant surprise.  It really is luck of the draw I guess!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wish I was on your leader board!!!



Was thinking the exact same thing.

Currently #1 with 172. #50 is at 85, so I have a decent amount of wiggle room. I prioritize items over trophies, so I could be higher.

Not sure what others have found, but I’ve found that the gap between myself and the last person shown in the leaderboard, will decrease between 60 to 80, so ideally I like to be up atleast 100 before bedtime if I want a good nights sleep


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Currently #1 with 172. #50 is at 85, so I have a decent amount of wiggle room. I prioritize items over trophies, so I could be higher.
> 
> Not sure what others have found, but I’ve found that the gap between myself and the last person shown in the leaderboard, will decrease between 60 to 80, so ideally I like to be up atleast 100 before bedtime if I want a good nights sleep


That's a good plan.  I'm going to go back and check my game to see where I am.  I know I'm 30 places above #10, but I didn't check #50.  Thx for the idea.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Currently #1 with 172. #50 is at 85, so I have a decent amount of wiggle room. I prioritize items over trophies, so I could be higher.
> 
> Not sure what others have found, but I’ve found that the gap between myself and the last person shown in the leaderboard, will decrease between 60 to 80, so ideally I like to be up atleast 100 before bedtime if I want a good nights sleep


Ok, I'm #2 with 170.  #50 is at 87, so I should be okay.  Thx again.  Always nice to have a plan.


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Guys!! I think Mrs. I and Mr. I are finally next to each other in the character queue!!



I noticed that too


----------



## Beccybooboo

CallieMar said:


> I started about 3 hours after the mini event kicked off so it was a pleasant surprise.  It really is luck of the draw I guess!



I didnt worry too much about the crows and found myself in a less competitive leaderboard wonder if this has something to do with how you place?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Currently #1 with 172. #50 is at 85, so I have a decent amount of wiggle room. I prioritize items over trophies, so I could be higher.
> 
> Not sure what others have found, but I’ve found that the gap between myself and the last person shown in the leaderboard, will decrease between 60 to 80, so ideally I like to be up atleast 100 before bedtime if I want a good nights sleep





Windwaker4444 said:


> Ok, I'm #2 with 170.  #50 is at 87, so I should be okay.  Thx again.  Always nice to have a plan.



On mine I am currently in 13th place with 176.  #1 has 236 and #50 has 120


----------



## lmmatooki

CallieMar said:


> Some characters were sent out on trophy tasks before I knew there was a mini event, so I started earlier than I would have liked.  But I'm still in 11th place with 67 trophies, so I think as long as I collect consistently I should be ok, even though I'm prioritizing EC and tokens over trophy tasks.


That's what happened to me as well but started it right when it started. Currently #3 with 230


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> That's what happened to me as well but started it right when it started. Currently #3 with 230


#1 has 262 so that person obviously doesn't sleep and #2 is at 231 and #50 is at 138


----------



## mikegood2

For anyone who's interested, I went to bed #1 at 201, 4 trophies higher than 2 and 101 trophies over #50.

I wasn’t able to collect when I woke up, so it was 9 to 10 hours before I could. I dropped to 13th, 89 trophies out of 1st but 56 trophies above 50th. After my first collect I moved back up to 8th at 224 and 79 trophies ahead of #50.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> For anyone who's interested, I went to bed #1 at 201, 4 trophies higher than 2 and 101 trophies over #50.
> 
> I wasn’t able to collect when I woke up, so it was 9 to 10 hours before I could. I dropped to 13th, 89 trophies out of 1st but 56 trophies above 50th. After my first collect I moved back up to 8th at 224 and 79 trophies ahead of #50.


You were right.  When I checked this morning I was #11.  The difference between me and #50 dropped to about 45.  So I dropped about 60-70 while sleeping (only slept about 6 hrs)  I'll keep this in mind for the remainder of the mini event.  I want to be in the top 50 to get the concession stand when it ends.  It's the worst when you keep up with a contest, and then lose your lead the morning when it ends because you went to sleep.


----------



## lmmatooki

3 gold chests, 3 platinum chests, and one open...yay...These better be useful for Alice


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> For anyone who's interested, I went to bed #1 at 201, 4 trophies higher than 2 and 101 trophies over #50.
> 
> I wasn’t able to collect when I woke up, so it was 9 to 10 hours before I could. I dropped to 13th, 89 trophies out of 1st but 56 trophies above 50th. After my first collect I moved back up to 8th at 224 and 79 trophies ahead of #50.


I only dropped to #3 when I woke up and I was at #1 but not sure where I was at with my amount of trophies right when I woke up compared to others but this was a huge surprise considering I started right when it started. So the leaderboards may not always be consistent


----------



## 2010_Bride

mikegood2 said:


> Was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Currently #1 with 172. #50 is at 85, so I have a decent amount of wiggle room. I prioritize items over trophies, so I could be higher.
> 
> Not sure what others have found, but I’ve found that the gap between myself and the last person shown in the leaderboard, will decrease between 60 to 80, so ideally I like to be up atleast 100 before bedtime if I want a good nights sleep





lmmatooki said:


> I am trying to stay in the top 50 as well, I am fighting to stay in second with 160 trophies (I clicked right when it started). I was in first the whole day until now. Who knows where I'll be after I sleep through the night haha





Windwaker4444 said:


> I' m in second place with 136.  I accidentally clicked on a trophy first thing too.  Darn that Hamm.  I blame him.





CallieMar said:


> Some characters were sent out on trophy tasks before I knew there was a mini event, so I started earlier than I would have liked.  But I'm still in 11th place with 67 trophies, so I think as long as I collect consistently I should be ok, even though I'm prioritizing EC and tokens over trophy tasks.





mikegood2 said:


> Was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Currently #1 with 172. #50 is at 85, so I have a decent amount of wiggle room. I prioritize items over trophies, so I could be higher.
> 
> Not sure what others have found, but I’ve found that the gap between myself and the last person shown in the leaderboard, will decrease between 60 to 80, so ideally I like to be up atleast 100 before bedtime if I want a good nights sleep



I hate you all LOL! I too accidentally clicked on a task that collected a trophy within the first hour and I've been collecting like crazy and have 143 and I'm in 62nd place 
Top few people have just over 300 and the rest are all mid to high 200's.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> 3 gold chests, 3 platinum chests, and one open...yay...These better be useful for Alice


That is exactly what I have too.  I've got my fingers crossed.  If not Alice...maybe Splash Mountain finally.


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone had any issues with this event not counting your trophies? I’ve been in the event almost since it started and it says I only have 7 trophies which is obviously wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> That is exactly what I have too.  I've got my fingers crossed.  If not Alice...maybe Splash Mountain finally.


Fingers crossed for you!! I already have that haha


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with this event not counting your trophies? I’ve been in the event almost since it started and it says I only have 7 trophies which is obviously wrong. Any ideas?


I did during the last event and customer service didn't help me at all...eventually it just fixed itself for me, luckily.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with this event not counting your trophies? I’ve been in the event almost since it started and it says I only have 7 trophies which is obviously wrong. Any ideas?


Usually the trophy problem fixes itself after you close out and start up the app again.  I've had it happen to me and it fixed itself within a a few hours.  Hope it works for you.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! I already have that haha


Salt in the Splash Mountain wound!!!  Lols...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with this event not counting your trophies? I’ve been in the event almost since it started and it says I only have 7 trophies which is obviously wrong. Any ideas?



I have had that and if I go to the menu event screen and then collect another trophy and then go back it is usually fixed.  It's like collecting another trophy after checking forces it to recount or something


----------



## maxsmom

So does anyone know what level the Alice characters have to be to progress in the game?


----------



## lmmatooki

maxsmom said:


> So does anyone know what level the Alice characters have to be to progress in the game?


I got the notification to welcome Alice which is the furthest point you can be at for right now until Alice is available in 2d 12hrs and I have Mad Hatter at 5 (ready for 6), March Hare at 5 (almost ready for 6), White Rabbit at 2 (ready for 3), Caterpillar at 3 (almost ready for 4), and Cheshire at 2 (ready for 3).


----------



## lmmatooki

I just got really excited because I got a key in a bronze chest, can you guys tell that there isn't a whole lot going on in the event for me right now? Lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> I just got really excited because I got a key in a bronze chest, can you guys tell that there isn't a whole lot going on in the event for me right now? Lol


Me too.  I have all the teacups I can hold.  I have all Alice characters ready to level up.  So I cannot collect any more Alice tokens.  All I'm doing now is building up event currency,  magic and trying to come in the top 10 on the trophy event.  I just sent my level 9 Apu to level up to 10.  I don't think I've ever been this caught up in an event before.  Feels strange...


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I don't know what quests I sent my characters on so I guess I will be starting this mini event early on this time around and I'll just try to keep up. Goodie.
> 
> In other news, I am on the bread and butterflies tapper ever 1hr. I'm hoping that I'm getting close to the Tweedle's attraction.



Ugh - I did the same thing.  They were already out and it was too late to stop it.  I'm in a very competitive leaderboard from what I can tell.  



lmmatooki said:


> I don't like it because it tends to not be easily avoidable for me, I sent characters on quests before the mini-event and I didn't know if any would give out trophies so I was kind of forced to participate in it earlier on instead of waiting later like I usually do. And I sometimes use merlin forgetting that there is a mini-event going on. It is the easiest but it is the hardest one to avoid. Plus, I like to sleep at night instead of being competitive in a mini-event lol



Totally agree.



PrincessS121212 said:


> The trick is that as soon as the event starts, before you click on anything else, turn off your wifi.  Then you can collect trophies to your hearts content, and then after a day or so, turn the wifi back on, and it will place you on a less competitive leaderboard with all the trophies you've collected so far.



Since I play this game on my phone, and I use it all the time for other things (like email, texting, phone calls, etc.)  I just can't keep the wifi off all the time.  And I log into the game pretty frequently to get things going.  



lmmatooki said:


> I only dropped to #3 when I woke up and I was at #1 but not sure where I was at with my amount of trophies right when I woke up compared to others but this was a huge surprise considering I started right when it started. So the leaderboards may not always be consistent



Nice!  I went to sleep in 1st place (it was a really, really, really long travel day so I think I just stayed up longer than anyone else) but I don't play during the night and sadly I slipped down to 20-something when I checked in the morning.  I just want to be in the top 50, but this board is too competitive!  I'm currently holding steady in 16th place with 324!

I'm still leveling up my Alice characters today since there are still 2 more days to collect teacups and items before I can even start working towards Alice's items.


----------



## CallieMar

I wonder if they take into account how many trophy tasks you’re capable of when placing you on a board, to make it more fair? I only have 4 premium attractions that can give trophies (counting the Tiki Room).


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> I wonder if they take into account how many trophy tasks you’re capable of when placing you on a board, to make it more fair? I only have 4 premium attractions that can give trophies (counting the Tiki Room).


I think you're giving the interns FAR too much credit.  Taking the time to work in capability to win fake prizes doesn't really make much sense.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too.  I have all the teacups I can hold.  I have all Alice characters ready to level up.  So I cannot collect any more Alice tokens.  All I'm doing now is building up event currency,  magic and trying to come in the top 10 on the trophy event.  I just sent my level 9 Apu to level up to 10.  I don't think I've ever been this caught up in an event before.  Feels strange...


What levels are your Alice characters at right now?


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I only dropped to #3 when I woke up and I was at #1 but not sure where I was at with my amount of trophies right when I woke up compared to others but this was a huge surprise considering I started right when it started. So the leaderboards may not always be consistent


Same here.  I was #1 when I turned in last night.  Woke up and the new #1 is now 95 trophies ahead of me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

maxsmom said:


> So does anyone know what level the Alice characters have to be to progress in the game?





lmmatooki said:


> I got the notification to welcome Alice which is the furthest point you can be at for right now until Alice is available in 2d 12hrs and I have Mad Hatter at 5 (ready for 6), March Hare at 5 (almost ready for 6), White Rabbit at 2 (ready for 3), Caterpillar at 3 (almost ready for 4), and Cheshire at 2 (ready for 3).



I am also trying to think what level each will need to be at to battle the Queen of Hearts ... based on past events I figure level 5 or 6 should be high enough but guess we shall see


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am also trying to think what level each will need to be at to battle the Queen of Hearts ... based on past events I figure level 5 or 6 should be high enough but guess we shall see


I know the gem characters don't have to be too high because I have kept mine low before and was able to battle but the regulars are usually at 5 or 6.


----------



## lmmatooki

My dog kept me up for half the night because of daylight savings, too bad I was too tired to think about gathering trophies during that time... Luckily, I am ranked at #6 with 429 with #1 at 554, #10 at 409, and #50 at 301


----------



## KimRonRufus

So in the middle of all this mess (I'm days behind all of you), I'm also trying to get Minnie's Halloween costume. Is that also tied to the Alice event, therefore, is there a limited time I can get it? Or can I wait until after event? Will it go away?


----------



## CallieMar

KimRonRufus said:


> So in the middle of all this mess (I'm days behind all of you), I'm also trying to get Minnie's Halloween costume. Is that also tied to the Alice event, therefore, is there a limited time I can get it? Or can I wait until after event? Will it go away?



Minnie’s costume is not tied to the Alice event. According to the patch notes, the trick or treat task (which requires the costume) will help with Alice ears so it may come in handy to have, but not required.


----------



## DoreyAdore

lmmatooki said:


> My dog kept me up for half the night because of daylight savings, too bad I was too tired to think about gathering trophies during that time... Luckily, I am ranked at #6 with 429 with #1 at 554, #10 at 409, and #50 at 301


Did you forget to adjust his watch?


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> I know the gem characters don't have to be too high because I have kept mine low before and was able to battle but the regulars are usually at 5 or 6.



Thats my thinking too. I am leaving White Rabbit at 5 as he wont help with Alice or Queen. Cheshire is at 6 because he will help. Trying to get one more eat hat for Caterpillar to go to 5 and want to have him ready for 6 in case he needs to be. March Hare and Mad Hatter are both 6. Other than Caterpillar everyone else is ready to level up. Right now I am working on tea cups. I have room for 28 plus the extra 10 keys/locks they allow you to collect, this should cover me for Alice and Queen. Of course it will change when I upgrade Caterpillar. Focusing on this for now and EC (34,000) with the odd gold trophies to keep me in top 50. Haven't spent much time trying hard for this. Currently sitting in 26th place, 41 in front of 50th place. If I need to get further up I will work harder.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Alice needs to hurry up lol
I've given up on the gold trophy event since I like some of y'all already had characters on a task that just so happened to collect trophies so I couldn't hold off on waiting to start collecting. I'm currently in 206th place and I've worked my butt off from my old rank of like 450. I've mainly just been workin on getting my ec. I went from about 5,000 to 21,000 in the past two days but I think I should be leveling up some of my event characters to 5 or 6. I haven't really been planning on the battle against the queen of hearts. I didn't really think about it until I read some of the recent posts.


----------



## lmmatooki

DoreyAdore said:


> Did you forget to adjust his watch?


Haha I guess I did forget haha he's only a year old so he doesn't understand that just yet


----------



## AJGolden1013

My Alice crew

Caterpillar - Level 4
Cheshire Cat - Level 5
Mad Hatter - Level 6
March Hair - Level 6
White Rabbit - Level 7


I will probably level up the Caterpillar at least, and then hopefully when it's time to bring in Alice, I'll at least have enough tea cups to help welcome her.  Praying that her tokens and Queen's tokens are not all epic, also, at this point, my countdown clock says  10 days and 19 hours and Alice comes in 1 day and 16 hours, does that match up with everyone else?  It's also 5:51PM EST where I am as I post this.


----------



## supernova

Usually for these events, I try to have everyone at Level 7, then I work on saving my event currency.  The interns have rigged this event so that the currency isn't mounting as quickly as normal.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> My Alice crew
> 
> Caterpillar - Level 4
> Cheshire Cat - Level 5
> Mad Hatter - Level 6
> March Hair - Level 6
> White Rabbit - Level 7
> 
> 
> I will probably level up the Caterpillar at least, and then hopefully when it's time to bring in Alice, I'll at least have enough tea cups to help welcome her.  Praying that her tokens and Queen's tokens are not all epic, also, at this point, my countdown clock says  10 days and 19 hours and Alice comes in 1 day and 16 hours, does that match up with everyone else?  It's also 5:51PM EST where I am as I post this.



Mad Hatter - Level 8 (ready for 9, but staying at 8)
March Hair - Level 7  (Will be ready for 8 tonight)
White Rabbit - Level 7
Caterpillar - Level 6
Cheshire Cat - Level 7

Agree with supernova, I like to have everyone at 7 atleast. Figuring on leveling up characters up to 1 day left until Alice and then focus on getting players ready for next level so I can focus on Alice and if available the Queen. Also planning on upgrading my Begherra to level 10 tomorrow, so I’m not tempted to level up any more Alice characters. 

At 22K event currency and plan on prioritizing levels over gem conversion for this event. I did something that I rarely do and bought the Cheshire Cat/Alice building combo, since I was about 20 gems short of being get both with gems. Was planning on seeing my niece this weekend and wanted to make sure I had both for her to look at and play with. Of course a few hours after the purchase, I got a call from my brother that they had to cancel he getting together.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> What levels are your Alice characters at right now?


All of my Alice characters are between 5 and 6.  Just waiting for Alice to join the party.  Was wondering where you went off to.  Figured you did another spur of the moment weekend trip.


----------



## Windwaker4444

My leader board is crazy.  I went to see Thor today and went to eat afterwards..maybe 5 hours away from the game.  Now I' m #15.  I went from #3 to 15!!!  I need to make up a little over 40 just to get in the top 10 again.  I think there were some players doing the wifi trick since there are a few players I don't recognize.  Time to start playing hourly again.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> My leader board is crazy.  I went to see Thor today and went to eat afterwards..maybe 5 hours away from the game.  Now I' m #15.  I went from #3 to 15!!!  I need to make up a little over 40 just to get in the top 10 again.  I think there were some players doing the wifi trick since there are a few players I don't recognize.  Time to start playing hourly again.


Mine is getting a lot more competitive as well, I forgot to tune in every hour and I dropped from #3 to 8! I was only gone for 2 hours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> My Alice crew
> 
> Caterpillar - Level 4
> Cheshire Cat - Level 5
> Mad Hatter - Level 6
> March Hair - Level 6
> White Rabbit - Level 7
> 
> 
> I will probably level up the Caterpillar at least, and then hopefully when it's time to bring in Alice, I'll at least have enough tea cups to help welcome her.  Praying that her tokens and Queen's tokens are not all epic, also, at this point, my countdown clock says  10 days and 19 hours and Alice comes in 1 day and 16 hours, does that match up with everyone else?  It's also 5:51PM EST where I am as I post this.



Your clock matches mine - I am at 10 days 14 hours and Alice is at 1 day 11 hours


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I'm fighting to stay in the #51-250 rankings. I've had several events this weekend where I couldn't check my phone. Caterpillar is the only character at level 4. Cheshire is at 5 and nearly ready to level up. The other 3 are at 6. I'm debating about upgrading Caterpillar to 5 for 1K EC. I only have  14K at this point. May wait and see if I need to take him higher.


----------



## Windwaker4444

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> I'm fighting to stay in the #51-250 rankings. I've had several events this weekend where I couldn't check my phone. Caterpillar is the only character at level 4. Cheshire is at 5 and nearly ready to level up. The other 3 are at 6. I'm debating about upgrading Caterpillar to 5 for 1K EC. I only have  14K at this point. May wait and see if I need to take him higher.


I'd wait until we find out how much Alice is going to cost us.  It's amazing how fast you can get bumped down the leader board.  I'm fighting the same struggle to get back to 1-10.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

mikegood2 said:


> Mad Hatter - Level 8 (ready for 9, but staying at 8)
> March Hair - Level 7  (Will be ready for 8 tonight)
> White Rabbit - Level 7
> Caterpillar - Level 6
> Cheshire Cat - Level 7
> 
> Agree with supernova, I like to have everyone at 7 atleast. Figuring on leveling up characters up to 1 day left until Alice and then focus on getting players ready for next level so I can focus on Alice and if available the Queen. Also planning on upgrading my Begherra to level 10 tomorrow, so I’m not tempted to level up any more Alice characters.
> 
> At 22K event currency and plan on prioritizing levels over gem conversion for this event. I did something that I rarely do and bought the Cheshire Cat/Alice building combo, since I was about 20 gems short of being get both with gems. Was planning on seeing my niece this weekend and wanted to make sure I had both for her to look at and play with. Of course a few hours after the purchase, I got a call from my brother that they had to cancel he getting together.


dang, you guys are really leveling! I'm keeping my AIW guys to the bare min as this event has been a very slow go for the EC for me


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> All of my Alice characters are between 5 and 6.  Just waiting for Alice to join the party.  Was wondering where you went off to.  Figured you did another spur of the moment weekend trip.


Nope.  When there isn't much going on with the game, I don't hit the boards much.  Not sure why we all try to blow through these events, then get the prompt to welcome Alice like four days ago, and have to play the waiting game   I'm here, even if only in the background.  Hope all's well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'd wait until we find out how much Alice is going to cost us.  It's amazing how fast you can get bumped down the leader board.  I'm fighting the same struggle to get back to 1-10.



I am struggling to stay in the top 10 as well - currently #12 with 564.  #10 has 579.

At least I am pretty solid in the to 50 as #50 currently has 426


----------



## Quellman

Curious.  For the first few days of the event I had minimal playing time, like wake up and bed time.  That was it.  It was family vacation time.  I thought I would be so far behind.  Then when I got back to being able to check more frequently, I get progress seemingly quickly and then .... the notification to welcome Alice... in 4 days.  What happened?  I have been playing since day 1, and have most all of the characters.  I assume that this helped with tokens and event currency.   

I guess the time difference is to allow newer players the opportunity to have fun and be able to complete the event too?


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Usually for these events, I try to have everyone at Level 7, then I work on saving my event currency.  The interns have rigged this event so that the currency isn't mounting as quickly as normal.



I was the same way in the past.   It seems the currency is harder to collect for this event.   My characters are staying at level 5.   I am working at collecting to get to 80K.  I have about 25K now.   I am also working on get the half cup tokens stocked up for Alice and the Queen.


----------



## lmmatooki

Busting my butt to stay in the top 10, couldn't sleep last night and remembered to work on the trophies and I almost got bumped out. Woke up to #10 and now at #9 (barely). I have 646, #1 at 821 (this seems fishy to me), #10 at 643, and #50 at 461. 

Anywho, I have Mad Hatter and March Hare at 5, Cheshire and White Rabbit at 2, and Caterpillar at 4. Everyone is ready to level up as well. I will probably only level up Cheshire and White Rabbit for now before Alice just because I don't have much to do and I am over 36K in EC. And then just wait for the price of Alice, I hope with how crappy it is to collect EC that Alice won't cost too much but I'm most likely just going mad like the Hatter lol


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mad Hatter Lvl 7 (ready to level up)
March Hare Lvl 7
White Rabbit Lvl 7
Caterpillar Lvl 4 (ready to level up)
Cheshire Cat Lvl 6 (ready to level up)

Been holding off to level characters when I've maxed out tea cups, keys and locks, so I'll always have enough as needed for Alice arriving tomorrow. Got Baloo & Carpet set to max out but not gonna tie up leveling with non-event characters.


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Busting my butt to stay in the top 10, couldn't sleep last night and remembered to work on the trophies and I almost got bumped out. Woke up to #10 and now at #9 (barely). I have 646, #1 at 821 (this seems fishy to me), #10 at 643, and #50 at 461.
> 
> Anywho, I have Mad Hatter and March Hare at 5, Cheshire and White Rabbit at 2, and Caterpillar at 4. Everyone is ready to level up as well. I will probably only level up Cheshire and White Rabbit for now before Alice just because I don't have much to do and I am over 36K in EC. And then just wait for the price of Alice, I hope with how crappy it is to collect EC that Alice won't cost too much but I'm most likely just going mad like the Hatter lol



Gave up on trying for top 10 and just want to finish top 50. Sure the extra 750 event currency would be nice, but not worth the extra work and frustration for me.

Currently I’m 15th with 586 points. I’m 132 points ahead of #50, so I should be safe. I’m about 40 points behind 10th and 243 points behind first who had 829!


----------



## mmmears

I'm just struggling to stay in the top 50 at this point.  Tough challenge.


----------



## SunDial

Yesterday I was in second place and over 3rd by 60.   Spent the day at Disney World so I didn't play much.   Fell to 4th spot.   Leader board I am on 1st is at 467.   I am back in 3rd with 363.  10th is at 248 and 50th is at 134.   Half day left to go and top 10 is all I will be playing for.   I have more EC than I thought earlier.  I am just shy of 30K.   Don't think I will make 80K unless Alice level up's are cheap.  Queen will get leveled up with magic after event's over.


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> Yesterday I was in second place and over 3rd by 60.   Spent the day at Disney World so I didn't play much.   Fell to 4th spot.   Leader board I am on 1st is at 467.   I am back in 3rd with 363.  10th is at 248 and 50th is at 134.   Half day left to go and top 10 is all I will be playing for.   I have more EC than I thought earlier.  I am just shy of 30K.   Don't think I will make 80K unless Alice level up's are cheap.  Queen will get leveled up with magic after event's over.



Nice leaderboard!  I'm in 14th with 665 and 1st place right now has 947.    I hope you had a great day at WDW!


----------



## Beccybooboo

My leaderboard no.1 is on 801. Im plodding along nicely at #23 on 513, #50 is on 431 so I should get top 50. Wasnt worried about top 10 figured it would be better to get EC with some characters instead of gold trophies to get 750 extra EC seems to have worked.
I currently have 23 tea cups and almost 39,000 EC. I did manage to get Caterpillar to 5 he is now ready for 6. Everyone else is at 6 ready for 7 except White Rabbit who is 5 ready for 6. Going to leave them there and use the time before bed tonight to collect more tea cups.
Before bed will send zero out on a ghostly rest in hopes for an Alice bottle, Jack and Sally costume making, Ham toy tour and Minnie trick or treat in hope for Alice ears when I wake up tomorrow and Alice is unlocked. Will need to take a guess for the Alice crews drops for Alice.


----------



## Beccybooboo

On a different subject when scrolling thru my characters tasks this morning I noticed a unlocked task for Olaf he is maxed out so I am gathering this will be for fabric for the Frozen characters must be there ready to start after Alice. I had already sent Anna and Elsa so I couldnt check if they have tasks also. I know we are in the middle of an event...it did get me wondering what is coming next if we will have an event for January like frozen was last year.


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> My leaderboard no.1 is on 801. Im plodding along nicely at #23 on 513, #50 is on 431 so I should get top 50. Wasnt worried about top 10 figured it would be better to get EC with some characters instead of gold trophies to get 750 extra EC seems to have worked.
> I currently have 23 tea cups and almost 39,000 EC. I did manage to get Caterpillar to 5 he is now ready for 6. Everyone else is at 6 ready for 7 except White Rabbit who is 5 ready for 6. Going to leave them there and use the time before bed tonight to collect more tea cups.
> Before bed will send zero out on a ghostly rest in hopes for an Alice bottle, Jack and Sally costume making, Ham toy tour and Minnie trick or treat in hope for Alice ears when I wake up tomorrow and Alice is unlocked. Will need to take a guess for the Alice crews drops for Alice.


I somehow got back up to #7 with 754, no idea how that happened haha
I ended up leveling up Cheshire and White Rabbit one more level, I now have all my characters ready to level up, have all the tea cups, and all the stuff for the new set of tea cups for Alice. I am close to you in EC, I have a little over 38K.

Thank you for saying what you are going to send your characters on for Alice, I will probably do the same!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> On a different subject when scrolling thru my characters tasks this morning I noticed a unlocked task for Olaf he is maxed out so I am gathering this will be for fabric for the Frozen characters must be there ready to start after Alice. I had already sent Anna and Elsa so I couldnt check if they have tasks also. I know we are in the middle of an event...it did get me wondering what is coming next if we will have an event for January like frozen was last year.


I always wonder what they will do during the upcoming holidays now that we used up the popular ones. I won't be surprised if we see a winter costume for Beauty and the Beast at some point in time. Maybe bring in the other Tinker Bell fairies for winter? But I dunno really


----------



## mmmears

Beccybooboo said:


> Before bed will send zero out on a ghostly rest in hopes for an Alice bottle, Jack and Sally costume making, Ham toy tour and Minnie trick or treat in hope for Alice ears when I wake up tomorrow and Alice is unlocked. Will need to take a guess for the Alice crews drops for Alice.



Thanks so much for reminding me to do this.  I really appreciate it!



lmmatooki said:


> I somehow got back up to #7 with 754, no idea how that happened haha
> I ended up leveling up Cheshire and White Rabbit one more level, I now have all my characters ready to level up, have all the tea cups, and all the stuff for the new set of tea cups for Alice. I am close to you in EC, I have a little over 38K.
> 
> Thank you for saying what you are going to send your characters on for Alice, I will probably do the same!!



I'm at a similar place.  I have all at 6 or 7 (except for the White Rabbit - he's at 5), and they are all ready to level up.  I also have the max # of teacups gathered, as well as locks and keys.  I'm also a bit over 38K in event currency.  I think that I'm usually quite a bit higher at this point (50-60k) though.  And I'm still trying hard to stay in the top 50 although it's not worth my losing sleep over (l am speaking literally here - I will not stay up all night playing this or any other game).


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I'm at a similar place. I have all at 6 or 7 (except for the White Rabbit - he's at 5), and they are all ready to level up. I also have the max # of teacups gathered, as well as locks and keys. I'm also a bit over 38K in event currency. I think that I'm usually quite a bit higher at this point (50-60k) though. And I'm still trying hard to stay in the top 50 although it's not worth my losing sleep over (l am speaking literally here - I will not stay up all night playing this or any other game).


Same here, that is why I am so confused on how I am still hanging on that high haha


----------



## DoreyAdore

My stats:
Mad Hatter, March Hare, & Catterpillar are at level 5, ready for level 6. 
White Rabbit & Cheshire Cat are at level 6, ready for level 7. 

Event Currency:  
126,659

Current mini event:
Ranked 31 with 576 trophies

Not bad while attending an Army School


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> My stats:
> Mad Hatter, March Hare, & Catterpillar are at level 5, ready for level 6.
> White Rabbit & Cheshire Cat are at level 6, ready for level 7.
> 
> Event Currency:
> 126,659
> 
> Current mini event:
> Ranked 31 with 576 trophies
> 
> Not bad while attending an Army School



WOW!!!  126K in event currency!  How'd you do that?  Not bad at all.


----------



## DoreyAdore

mmmears said:


> WOW!!!  126K in event currency!  How'd you do that?  Not bad at all.


Thanks. To answer your question, I don’t know. I send characters off on short tasks as often as I can.  Is my EC total that much more than the average?


----------



## mmmears

DoreyAdore said:


> Thanks. To answer your question, I don’t know. I send characters off on short tasks as often as I can.  Is my EC total that much more than the average?



I do the same, but I'm still under 40K at the moment.  So IMO, yes, you way much higher than average.


----------



## DoreyAdore

Weird.  I can’t explain that.


----------



## lmmatooki

DoreyAdore said:


> My stats:
> Mad Hatter, March Hare, & Catterpillar are at level 5, ready for level 6.
> White Rabbit & Cheshire Cat are at level 6, ready for level 7.
> 
> Event Currency:
> 126,659
> 
> Current mini event:
> Ranked 31 with 576 trophies
> 
> Not bad while attending an Army School





DoreyAdore said:


> Weird.  I can’t explain that.



Holy moly!! Yeah I am only at 39K! You're blowing us out of the water, level your characters I guess lol


----------



## Acer

Lol at 126,000


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Nice leaderboard!  I'm in 14th with 665 and 1st place right now has 947.    I hope you had a great day at WDW!



Disney is always good.   I am only a 2 1/2 hour drive away so I try and get up there once a month.


----------



## luther10

126,000? WHHAAATTTT?  I only have 22,390...  I think I'm doing pretty well, considering I only got up to Minnie (scrambling to get her Halloween costume right now with 4 more fabrics to go, cause I know she drops Alice ears)  Yeah, I'm missing many characters that generate EC like Chip and Dale among many if I remember correctly before my game reset.  
Anyway, striking gold I'm at 540, rank #3, that's awesome.  I know I'm pretty safe in the top 10 so I've been focusing my tasks back to maximizing EC.  White Rabbit and Catepillar are at level 5, while Mad Hatter and teh rabbit are at level 6... all ready to go to the next level...


----------



## SunDial

DoreyAdore said:


> Weird.  I can’t explain that.



It is a neat glitch to happen.  A couple of events ago I had the same thing happen.   Started the event with 100K showing in the EC block.  Kept quiet.  Didn't want to have it go away.   Forget what I ended up with but leveled all the characters I could . 

I am at 32K now for this event.


----------



## hopemax

Have you been sending Goofy and Jessie on 6 min tasks while the rest of us have been doing 1 hr tasks for keys?

I have 33,000 in my IOS game.  25,500 in my Windows game


----------



## CallieMar

I have all 5 Alice characters at level 6, ready to go to 7 - I will not level them up again until after the event, unless I somehow end up with a surplus of EC at the end (doubt it).  37k in EC, and 15th in the mini event with 510 trophies.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Hatter, Hare, Caterpillar all 5 ready for 6. Cheshire cat and white rabbit 3 ready for 4 38k EC. I won't be in the top 50 as I forgot not to use Merlin >_<


----------



## DoreyAdore

SunDial said:


> It is a neat glitch to happen.  A couple of events ago I had the same thing happen.   Started the event with 100K showing in the EC block.  Kept quiet.  Didn't want to have it go away.   Forget what I ended up with but leveled all the characters I could .
> 
> I am at 32K now for this event.


It must be a glitch then. I haven’t purchased any event currency. It’s a little ironic. I never got the EC conversion gems from the Aladdin event even after submitting a ticket. If this is the interns way of settling up I’d rather have the 40 gems


----------



## Beccybooboo

DoreyAdore said:


> It must be a glitch then. I haven’t purchased any event currency. It’s a little ironic. I never got the EC conversion gems from the Aladdin event even after submitting a ticket. If this is the interns way of settling up I’d rather have the 40 gems



Gems should be guaranteed for you then


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> Thanks so much for reminding me to do this.  I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a similar place.  I have all at 6 or 7 (except for the White Rabbit - he's at 5), and they are all ready to level up.  I also have the max # of teacups gathered, as well as locks and keys.  I'm also a bit over 38K in event currency.  I think that I'm usually quite a bit higher at this point (50-60k) though.  And I'm still trying hard to stay in the top 50 although it's not worth my losing sleep over (l am speaking literally here - I will not stay up all night playing this or any other game).



My pleasure. I agree I usually have way more EC. We are all way off @DoreyAdore !!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Off to bed now. Goodluck everyone hoping you all receive good drop rates for Alice.


----------



## supernova

Checking in with current stats:

#2 on Striking Gold Leader Board with 727 trophies.  I don't need to be number one, just not #11.
Cheshire Cat, Mad Hatter, March Hare, and White Rabbit all at Level 7 waiting to level up.  Caterpillar is at Level 6.
33,650 in Event Currency.

Green Alien is leveling up to 10 as we speak.
Shere Khan has been stalled at Level 6 for two weeks.  Drop rates have been abysmal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, I didn't set an alarm or anything but since I woke up at 3am anyway I figured I would play the game to help ensure my position on the Striking gold mini event

Currently #6 with 819 which is about 50 more than current #11, so with ~1 hour to go i think I should be good to stay in top 1.  # 1 is currently at 959 and #50 is at 592

I have Hatter and Hare at level 6, Caterpillar at 5, rabbit at 4 and Cheshire Cat at 3 - all are ready to level up other than Caterpillar who needs a few items.  42,368 in EC


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Checking in with current stats:
> 
> #2 on Striking Gold Leader Board with 727 trophies.  I don't need to be number one, just not #11.
> Cheshire Cat, Mad Hatter, March Hare, and White Rabbit all at Level 7 waiting to level up.  Caterpillar is at Level 6.
> 33,650 in Event Currency.
> 
> Green Alien is leveling up to 10 as we speak.
> Shere Khan has been stalled at Level 6 for two weeks.  Drop rates have been abysmal.


Yeah...I went to bed at 7 and woke up at 13 not too happy but whatever I guess. Almost to 40K in EC though


----------



## Huck Finn

Do we know which characters are needed for Alice?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Mad Hatter 8 ready for 9
March Hare 8
White Rabbit 8
Caterpillar 7
Cheshire Cat 8
33k in event currency
Just waiting for Alice and that 100k EC glitch


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So Alice is unlocked:

10 half teacups

10 empty jars:
- parade float
- Caterpillar 4 hour quest
- March Hare 4 hour quest
- Mike Wizowski 4 hour quest
- Alice in Wonderland Ride
- Zero 8 hour quest
- White Rabbit 6 hour quest (needs to be level 5)

8 Alice Ears
- Cheshire Cat 2 hour quest
- Mad Hatter 6 hour quest
- Jack and Sally together 6 hour quest
- Hamm 8 hour quest
- Minnie 6 hour quest (needs her Halloween outfit)

15,500 EC (yikes!)

So far, every quest I have put characters on has been "rare chance" - so nice to see it isn't a bunch of "Epics" at least


----------



## supernova

Just welcomed Alice and already have her at level 3.

(  )  I'm sorry... it's NOT April 1st yet?


----------



## Windwaker4444

So glad the trophy contest is over!  It was touch and go all day yesterday.  No matter how often I checked, I couldn't seem to get out of 8th or 9th place.  Luckily I ended at 10th.  I currently have 43k in event currency.  With Alice costing 15k, it's going to be tough to hit the 80k this time around.  I didn't check in last night, so I didn't see the reminders to start the characters on their respective Alice tasks.  That was a good idea.  Good luck everyone with your Alice drops today.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> So glad the trophy contest is over!  It was touch and go all day yesterday.  No matter how often I checked, I couldn't seem to get out of 8th or 9th place.  Luckily I ended at 10th.  I currently have 43k in event currency.  With Alice costing 15k, it's going to be tough to hit the 80k this time around.  I didn't check in last night, so I didn't see the reminders to start the characters on their respective Alice tasks.  That was a good idea.  Good luck everyone with your Alice drops today.


I really hope that we're done for a while.  I am so friggin' OVER tapping on things, granting wishes, and squishing ravens.  Enough already, interns.


----------



## Quellman

Some of the Alice token tasks require the use of the Alice in Wonderland Attraction.  I passed on that, good luck for those who didn't buy it either.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Bought the promotion. It’s 250 gems plus 15000 EC and I was looking to buy gems soon anyway, so it seemed worth it to me.  I have all possible Alice token tasks going, so hopefully it works easily. I am concerned about the time it will take to acquire the Queen....


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> I really hope that we're done for a while.  I am so friggin' OVER tapping on things, granting wishes, and squishing ravens.  Enough already, interns.



Don't think we are done.   Last event had 2 rounds of the wish granter.   I see another one starting in a day or 2 tops.


----------



## SunDial

Windwaker4444 said:


> So glad the trophy contest is over!  It was touch and go all day yesterday.  No matter how often I checked, I couldn't seem to get out of 8th or 9th place.  Luckily I ended at 10th.  I currently have 43k in event currency.  With Alice costing 15k, it's going to be tough to hit the 80k this time around.  I didn't check in last night, so I didn't see the reminders to start the characters on their respective Alice tasks.  That was a good idea.  Good luck everyone with your Alice drops today.



I agree about not making the 80K now with Alice costing so much.  And I am around 33K

I did send a couple characters on early quests and they paid off.   I am at 1 empty potion and 3 ears.  Now is where I don't get anything for days now


----------



## mmmears

Well I had 99% happiness this morning, the parade running, and all my characters set up to collect for Alice (guessed right on some of the Alice characters, too) and guess what?  Nothing.    The RNG hates me in this event.  I'm not even thinking about the 80K.  I'm just worried I'll have trouble getting Alice and the Queen.  And there are the constant crashes my game is creating... again since this last event update.  Thanks Interns.  NOT.  This event is turning me into someone who doesn't enjoy this game much anymore.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I really hope that we're done for a while.  I am so friggin' OVER tapping on things, granting wishes, and squishing ravens.  Enough already, interns.


I don't think New Yorkers can respectfully say "friggin".  Leave that for us southerners!  Repetitive tapping may be the only thing keeping you sane while waiting on epic tokens to appear.  Can you honestly say you don't yell out "Take that" and "Gotcha" when you squish those pesky ravens?  Ok, that's it...no more soda for me today!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

SunDial said:


> Don't think we are done.   Last event had 2 rounds of the wish granter.   I see another one starting in a day or 2 tops.


Aaaggghhhhh.....


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I don't think New Yorkers can respectfully say "friggin".  Leave that for us southerners!  Repetitive tapping may be the only thing keeping you sane while waiting on epic tokens to appear.  Can you honestly say you don't yell out "Take that" and "Gotcha" when you squish those pesky ravens?  Ok, that's it...no more soda for me today!!


Trust me, if I spoke the way we New Yorkers would prefer to word that sentence I'd be banned from the boards.  Keepin' things PG-13.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Well I had 99% happiness this morning, the parade running, and all my characters set up to collect for Alice (guessed right on some of the Alice characters, too) and guess what?  Nothing.    The RNG hates me in this event.  I'm not even thinking about the 80K.  I'm just worried I'll have trouble getting Alice and the Queen.  And there are the constant crashes my game is creating... again since this last event update.  Thanks Interns.  NOT.  This event is turning me into someone who doesn't enjoy this game much anymore.


I thought I was the only one with the constant crashes.  I get at least one crash everytime I play and forget using Merlin. He literally reboots my entire tablet.  It all started when the Alice event began.  Glad I'm not alone, but sorry you are living the crash nightmare too.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Well I had 99% happiness this morning, the parade running, and all my characters set up to collect for Alice (guessed right on some of the Alice characters, too) and guess what?  Nothing.    The RNG hates me in this event.  I'm not even thinking about the 80K.  I'm just worried I'll have trouble getting Alice and the Queen.  And there are the constant crashes my game is creating... again since this last event update.  Thanks Interns.  NOT.  This event is turning me into someone who doesn't enjoy this game much anymore.


See?  And you guys wonder why I am convinced Gameloft has placed a team of interns to work on this game.  Professional programmers would hardly turn out something that so regularly has major glitches like this, release after release.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> See?  And you guys wonder why I am convinced Gameloft has placed a team of interns to work on this game.  Professional programmers would hardly turn out something that so regularly has major glitches like this, release after release.



I'm not the one who complained about the use of the word Intern!    This is why I hate these events.  They put all this focus on something that lasts for 2-3 weeks;  they are always full of bugs, and by the time it's fixed it's too late for those involved.  I just want them to focus on the ACTUAL game and make it bug-free and amazing.  I guess they just have other priorities.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Trust me, if I spoke the way we New Yorkers would prefer to word that sentence I'd be banned from the boards.  Keepin' things PG-13.


I've had to check myself on that a few times as well, I've tried to just keep it PG lol


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I'm not the one who complained about the use of the word Intern!    This is why I hate these events.  They put all this focus on something that lasts for 2-3 weeks;  they are always full of bugs, and by the time it's fixed it's too late for those involved.  I just want them to focus on the ACTUAL game and make it bug-free and amazing.  I guess they just have other priorities.


And I still haven't been compensated from the last event...My game crashes every once in a while as well so I am hoping that nothing major happens with that.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone making any progress at all with Alice?  I've hit round 2 of characters coming back and they retrieved 3 potions and ear hats.  This is going to take a long time (but hoping not as long as Shere Khan when it took me one entire week to get ONE ear hat).


----------



## JamesGarvey

Need 4 Drink Me Potions and 1 set of ears. Best case scenario, RNGesus willing, 3 hours away.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Need 4 Drink Me Potions and 1 set of ears. Best case scenario, RNGesus willing, 3 hours away.



Wow!  I knew the RNG hated me.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I lucked out by having a few of the alice item tasks already up and running when she was unlocked.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> I lucked out by having a few of the alice item tasks already up and running when she was unlocked.



Me, too, only I was unlucky and didn't get a single item from all the characters set up to get one.  Glad it's working for someone!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Anyone making any progress at all with Alice?  I've hit round 2 of characters coming back and they retrieved 3 potions and ear hats.  This is going to take a long time (but hoping not as long as Shere Khan when it took me one entire week to get ONE ear hat).


I am in the same position as you...3 and 3. hoping tomorrow will be better :/


----------



## JamesGarvey

One upside of Alice's 6 hour welcome time is we'll probably be able to level her up almost instantly after arrival.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Haven't popped in here for a while.  I got an NBC chest from the earlier event, and my reward was.... goofy's halloween costume.  Decent, but I'd have preferred a character.  Oh well.  I was on an overly competitive leaderboard for the trophy event, and was too busy to sign in often, so no hat stand for me but I managed to get one of those half cup trophy things.  Working on Alice now, and I have 1 bottle, and 1 ear hat.  Just shy of 23k EC, so Alice is going to wipe most of that out!

Gem strategy planning is over for now - managed to get Cheshire Cat already!  Part of me wants to get the event gem attracting (Alice in Wonderland), but that's not likely to happen no matter what I do in regards to acquiring gems without spending real $.


----------



## JamesGarvey

JamesGarvey said:


> Need 4 Drink Me Potions and 1 set of ears. Best case scenario, RNGesus willing, 3 hours away.



Had 5 task for the Drink Me's complete... not a single one hit. RNGesus does not smile upon me this day.


----------



## lmmatooki

Heading to bed with 27/10 tea cups, 4/10 Drink me potions, 5/8 ear hats, and 46K EC. Things seem to be looking up, fingers crossed for a lot of drops overnight!!


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Heading to bed with 27/10 tea cups, 4/10 Drink me potions, 5/8 ear hats, and 46K EC. Things seem to be looking up, fingers crossed for a lot of drops overnight!!



26/10 tea cups, 7/10 Drink me potions and 7/8 Alice Ear Hats, and 34K EC. About 1/2 of the jobs should be completed before I go to bed, so I’ll see how things are then. if I’m close enough I may set an alarm and if thing fall right I might wake up being able to greet Alice.

I definitely feel like my event currency is lower than usual, but I’m focusing on leveling my Alice characters more than usual this event. On that front they are leveled at 8, 8, 7, 6, 7 and I’m one caterpillar ear hat away from having them all ready to level.


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> Heading to bed with 27/10 tea cups, 4/10 Drink me potions, 5/8 ear hats, and 46K EC. Things seem to be looking up, fingers crossed for a lot of drops overnight!!



Definitely almost a 50% reduction in event currency this time around.  In all previous timed events, with 1 week to go, I'd be sitting around 75K, and by the end of the event I usually had around 140K, which was enough to buy 2-3 decorations and still get my gem conversion.  This time around, I've been struggling to stay above 25K until I played like crazy this weekend and managed to squeak up to 40K, a third of which will be spent on welcoming Alice.

On the upside, I'm at 2/10 vials and 4/8 Alice ears, so I might be able to welcome her by tomorrow night.
Secondly, my issue with all the characters running around as purple squiggle lines and no skins was fixed during the last update, so at least the programmers did something correctly.  I went from taking 52 minutes to collect and re-send my characters out on tasks down to 19 minutes.


----------



## CallieMar

I’ve got 10 bottles and 5 Alice ear hats...really hoping I can welcome her first thing in the morning!


----------



## Busybee46

Hi, newbie question here! I've only been playing about a month, so this is my first special event. What happens to the attractions and concessions that pay out special event currency, after it finishes? Do they convert to paying normal currency?  Thanks for all the useful tips, I have read lots of old posts, but interesting how different things are when you come to the game later on. I have yet to defeat Zurg and only just have the option to welcome Pete, so a long way to go still... trying to make progress on those as well as getting on with Alice is a challenge...


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> Hi, newbie question here! I've only been playing about a month, so this is my first special event. What happens to the attractions and concessions that pay out special event currency, after it finishes? Do they convert to paying normal currency?  Thanks for all the useful tips, I have read lots of old posts, but interesting how different things are when you come to the game later on. I have yet to defeat Zurg and only just have the option to welcome Pete, so a long way to go still... trying to make progress on those as well as getting on with Alice is a challenge...


Yes, everything gets switched over to producing magic.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> I’ve got 10 bottles and 5 Alice ear hats...really hoping I can welcome her first thing in the morning!


I've got things the other way around.  All 8 ear hats but only 6 jars.  Still, every character, plus the parade float and attraction, are in the running as I type this, so I will hopefully be welcoming her right along side you this morning.


----------



## mshanson3121

I feel like giving up already. It's pointless, they've made the drop rate for Alice, horrible. 24 hours in and I have 1 jar and 2 ears - 9 and 4 more to go, with only 8 days left. So pretty much going to be impossible to get the Queen. If they want people to stay and keep spending their money, maybe they should make it a smidgen easier.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I didn't check in for fear of jinxing my drop rate I have just started to welcome Alice. I was very lucky it seems after reading all of your posts. If she doesn't need ears to go to level 2, I grabbed a bottle as well after welcoming her and it said 1/1 so I should be able to level her straight up in the morning. Wishing you all luck for those drop rates. Maybe I will pass on my good luck to you all and she will get stuck at level 2...
I will keep you all posted with tasks after I wake up in the morning.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Welcoming Alice! That wasn’t nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Now to just wait 6 hours... At least she will be done by my lunch break


----------



## JamesGarvey

Woke up to enough drops and welcoming Alice now.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> I've got things the other way around.  All 8 ear hats but only 6 jars.  Still, every character, plus the parade float and attraction, are in the running as I type this, so I will hopefully be welcoming her right along side you this morning.




I have the same.  All of the ears and 6 of 10 potions.   Let's see what 10am collection window brings.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Welcomed Alice! She has 2 60 min tasks then a 4 hour joint task with Cheshire. There was another prompt at the same time that requires 2 joint tasks Alice/Caterpillar and Hatter/Hare. Not sure how long those are as I am waiting on Alice and Cheshire to finish up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> I feel like giving up already. It's pointless, they've made the drop rate for Alice, horrible. 24 hours in and I have 1 jar and 2 ears - 9 and 4 more to go, with only 8 days left. So pretty much going to be impossible to get the Queen. If they want people to stay and keep spending their money, maybe they should make it a smidgen easier.



My initial round was terrible but then this morning I had a lot more luck with overnight tasks - now at 7 of 8 ears and 7 of 10 jars - so hope things improve for you too


----------



## CallieMar

supernova said:


> I've got things the other way around. All 8 ear hats but only 6 jars. Still, every character, plus the parade float and attraction, are in the running as I type this, so I will hopefully be welcoming her right along side you this morning.



I hope you had better luck than me, as I only had one ear hat drop this morning.


----------



## SunDial

I only picked up 2 potions at 10.   Just 2 more to go..

And there we have the second wish granter event.  I knew we would.   Same as the last event.  I saved all I could during the trophy event


----------



## lmmatooki

Just wanna put this out there if any of the game designers are reading this forum... PLEASE START MAKING GOLD AND PLATINUM CHESTS MORE USEFUL FOR EVENTS AND SUCH WHEN YOU GIVE US ENOUGH TO FILL OUR ENTIRE KINGDOM! I am tired of these chests taking up all my spaces holding them in hopes of using them for tokens for characters.


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

Just need four more glasses to welcome Alice. I've had fairly good luck with drops for her.


----------



## pugprincess

Just need one more hat drop for Alice. Accidentally got onto an early leaderboard for the wishes event (did the same for the trophies too, whoops), so I'll probably just ignore that for the most part.


----------



## mikegood2

I’ve had really good luck with Alice item pulls! Set an alarm to woke up last night to collect items and ended up 1 empty jar short. Decided to spent 8 gems to speed up a job and it payed off because I got that jar and was able to start welcoming her in the middle of the night. She still had an hour left when I woke up, so I waited to collect any items/Attractions and that allowed me to collect enough items to level Alice to level 3 right away!  

For anyone who hasn’t welcome her yet, I wanted to give out a little warning. If you are faint of heart, you might want to look away from her welcome screen animation as some may find it a little to risqué for a Disney game.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve had really good luck with Alice item pulls! Set an alarm to woke up last night to collect items and ended up 1 empty jar short. Decided to spent 8 gems to speed up a job and it payed off because I got that jar and was able to start welcoming her in the middle of the night. She still had an hour left when I woke up, so I waited to collect any items/Attractions and that allowed me to collect enough items to level Alice to level 3 right away!
> 
> For anyone who hasn’t welcome her yet, I wanted to give out a little warning. If you are faint of heart, you might want to look away from her welcome screen animation as some may find it a little to risky for a Disney game.



What a set up to get everyone to watch.  I usually don't pay attention.  Guess I will now.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I wouldn't be shocked if some of the Queen of Hearts tokens were present in gold chests once she's unlocked.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> For anyone who hasn’t welcome her yet, I wanted to give out a little warning. If you are faint of heart, you might want to look away from her welcome screen animation as some may find it a little to risky for a Disney game.


Hmmm, now you have me wondering haha I still need 2 of the drink me potions and 2 more of the ear hats still to welcome her so it'll be awhile for me.


----------



## lmmatooki

Almost to 50k EC!! So happy about how well I am doing even though I still haven't welcomed Alice yet, I think it's not too shabby!


----------



## mmmears

Can someone post what the main rewards are for the competition? I never do well in happiness events.


----------



## lmmatooki

JamesGarvey said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if some of the Queen of Hearts tokens were present in gold chests once she's unlocked.


I'm sure they will be like for Jafar but I was hoping for more than that. For example, at least for Alice and the Queen would be helpful. Or even gem character tokens.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> I hope you had better luck than me, as I only had one ear hat drop this morning.


Still need one last potion...


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> For anyone who hasn’t welcome her yet, I wanted to give out a little warning. If you are faint of heart, you might want to look away from her welcome screen animation as some may find it a little to risky for a Disney game.


Risky?  Or risque?


----------



## Hope Loneheart

so as usual for these events, I poked ahead on my 2nd phone to see what the battles are like and the villain requirements not all my screenshots saved >.< the 2nd battle is 18 fights at 4 hours and Alice needs to be lvl 2 for it, you'll want her lvl 3 for the queen drops


----------



## Aces86

Hope Loneheart said:


> so as usual for these events, I poked ahead on my 2nd phone to see what the battles are like and the villain requirements not all my screenshots saved >.< the 2nd battle is 18 fights at 4 hours and Alice needs to be lvl 2 for it, you'll want her lvl 3 for the queen drops



Do u know what level other characters have to be to battle?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Can someone post what the main rewards are for the competition? I never do well in happiness events.



It's just keys and locks and EC ... I can get the exact amounts if you need it


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Risky?  Or risque?



Don’t know what your talking about, just went back to my post and it said risqué. Not sure why you and the 3 other people who quoted me changed it to risky? I mean, it’s not like I made a mistake and went back and edit the post after your post!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Aces86 said:


> Do u know what level other characters have to be to battle?


I have them all up to 5 so at least that


----------



## figment_jii

mmmears said:


> Can someone post what the main rewards are for the competition? I never do well in happiness events.


Rank 1-10: 8 Heart Locks, 8 Keys, 25,00 EC
Rank 11-50: 6 Heart Locks, 6 Keys, 2,000 EC
Rank 51-150: 5 Heart Locks, 5 Keys, 1,500 EC
Rank 151-350: 4 Heart Locks, 4 Keys, 1,250 EC
Rank 351-600: 3 Heart Locks, 3 Keys, 1,000 EC
Rank 601-1000: 3 Heart Locks, 3 Keys, 750 EC
Rank 1001-1850: 2 Heart Locks, 2 Keys, 500 EC
Rank 1851-2850: 2 Heart Locks, 2 Keys, 250 EC

I am having not a lot of luck with Alice.  All of the potions dropped yesterday, but I'm still short 5 ear hats (and that's after sending everyone out on ear hat tasks all of yesterday)!  Sigh...


----------



## SunDial

I got my last potion bottle.   It will be an hour before I start the Alice welcome.   I have to wait for Shere Khan to finish welcoming.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Don’t know what your talking about, just went back to my post and it said risqué. Not sure why you and the 3 other people who quoted me changed it to risky? I mean, it’s not like I made a mistake and went back and edit the post after your post!


Naaah.  Couldn't have happened at all.  Nope.  Not a chance.  Especially not 32 minutes ago.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Slept in today and woke up to being able to welcome Alice and was pretty happy.  Then....wish challenge reared it's ugly head.   You guys were right.  One last contest to go.


----------



## SunDial

Windwaker4444 said:


> Slept in today and woke up to being able to welcome Alice and was pretty happy.  Then....wish challenge reared it's ugly head.   You guys were right.  One last contest to go.



This could possibly be the last one for this event but I don't think so.   I would not be surprised to see a second trophy event.   How long is this wish event?   I have not tapped on anything yet.


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcoming Alice right now! Leaving me at 35K so hopefully I can bring in a ton in the last few days!


----------



## Beccybooboo

MickeySkywalker said:


> Welcomed Alice! She has 2 60 min tasks then a 4 hour joint task with Cheshire. There was another prompt at the same time that requires 2 joint tasks Alice/Caterpillar and Hatter/Hare. Not sure how long those are as I am waiting on Alice and Cheshire to finish up.



Thanks for posting. Was going to post what comes next.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Slept in today and woke up to being able to welcome Alice and was pretty happy.  Then....wish challenge reared it's ugly head.   You guys were right.  One last contest to go.



I too slept in haha. Alice did need 1 ear to get to level 2. I was able to level her up upon morning collection. She needs 2 of each item to go to level 3 and 750 EC.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Hope Loneheart said:


> so as usual for these events, I poked ahead on my 2nd phone to see what the battles are like and the villain requirements not all my screenshots saved >.< the 2nd battle is 18 fights at 4 hours and Alice needs to be lvl 2 for it, you'll want her lvl 3 for the queen drops



Good to know who gets us the Queens tokens, thanks.


----------



## Windwaker4444

SunDial said:


> This could possibly be the last one for this event but I don't think so.   I would not be surprised to see a second trophy event.   How long is this wish event?   I have not tapped on anything yet.


I'm not in the game right now, but I think it was 3 days.  I'm not going to start this one until tomorrow I think.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Considering I wasn't able to check my game much yesterday or today, I'm further along with Alice than I would have expected.  3 bottles and 2 ears away from welcoming her.  Hopefully I'll be able to start her welcome before bed tonight, but that would probably require really good drop rates the rest of the evening.  Just shy of 26k EC, so Alice will eat up a good bit of that.  I'm holding off on starting the mini-event (or trying to, should be easier to not start this one than it was the trophy or raven event - both of which I started earlier than intended on accident).  I find happiness events to be easier than trophy events - maybe because I have none of the extra gem attractions that provide trophies, and I focus more on the main event than on avoiding joining trophy events early, plus I don't check my game often enough.  I wish there were better awards, but I'm low on locks and keys again, so I'll take it.


----------



## CallieMar

Ugh I’m still one ear hat away from welcoming Alice! Cheshire Cat has not helped at all, and all the other tasks are so long. I’ll be lucky if I can start welcoming her overnight.


----------



## Beccybooboo

CallieMar said:


> Ugh I’m still one ear hat away from welcoming Alice! Cheshire Cat has not helped at all, and all the other tasks are so long. I’ll be lucky if I can start welcoming her overnight.



Well Cheshire needs to up his game amd give you those last ears!! Hope your status changes.


----------



## mikegood2

Ugh, so wish the game had a cancel job option. Started Razing the Bar, The first queen battle, about an hour and a half ago, but White Rabbit still has 3 hours to go on a job.

So far I’m really happy with my progress today. I might finish my first queen battle quest tonight! My Alice is also at level 3, and would like to get her up to 4, but the Queen battle will probably keep me from doing that.


----------



## nicki401

Alice is being a PITA for me. All I need is one more ear hat to welcome here. And it has been at that since 5am this morning


----------



## CallieMar

Beccybooboo said:


> Well Cheshire needs to up his game amd give you those last ears!! Hope your status changes.



I didn’t realize Hamm was so close to coming back from his task, and the final hat shortly after, so yay! I’ll be able to finish welcoming her tonight, and possibly level up depending on how these drops go. 

Anyone getting nervous that we only have 7 1/2 days left? I know, still lots of time, but I feel like I’m cutting it a lot closer than past events, especially if the Queen takes 3-4 days to welcome like I expect it to.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

CallieMar said:


> I didn’t realize Hamm was so close to coming back from his task, and the final hat shortly after, so yay! I’ll be able to finish welcoming her tonight, and possibly level up depending on how these drops go.
> 
> Anyone getting nervous that we only have 7 1/2 days left? I know, still lots of time, but I feel like I’m cutting it a lot closer than past events, especially if the Queen takes 3-4 days to welcome like I expect it to.


Alice only just became available about 34 hours ago, so I'd say you're doing fine on time.  I'm still 3 bottles away from welcoming Alice...  Hopefully I'll have those by morning.


----------



## PrincessS121212

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Alice only just became available about 34 hours ago, so I'd say you're doing fine on time.  I'm still 3 bottles away from welcoming Alice...  Hopefully I'll have those by morning.



Good luck!  I needed 8 potions and 4 ear hats to welcome Alice since last night.  Currently have all ear hats, but still need 4 potion bottles.  One more round of collections before bed tonight, so doubt I'll welcome her tonight, but maybe first thing tomorrow (fingers crossed)


----------



## Windwaker4444

nicki401 said:


> Alice is being a PITA for me. All I need is one more ear hat to welcome here. And it has been at that since 5am this morning


Omg...I feel old.  I actually had to look up what PITA meant.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg...I feel old.  I actually had to look up what PITA meant.



I almost did the same thing, but I figured it out right before looking.

Since it was posted around supper time, @Nicki501 was obviously hungry so they were thinking about having a sandwich on PITA bread, right? I know what a Pain In The... Anyways that’s what I figured they meant.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Anyone still trying to get Alice dont stress about time left after she is welcomed there are minimal tasks before Queens 1st battle just keep all your Alice characters free when she is due to finish. I believe Alice has a 60min quest alone followed by another with caterpillar for 60 min amd march hare and hatter have a 4hr then on to the battle. After that battle you get 4 gems...nice...then 30 bread and butterflies 3 min in between when there is 30 sec to respawn you can skip for free so dont waste gems then you on to the 2nd battle, thats where I am now not sure if there is any tasks after that before welcoming the Queen. Must say this is a nice change after all the tasks needed to be completed before battling Scar in the lion king event.


----------



## SunDial

I am half way through the first battle.  Hope getting the Queen is not to bad after the second battle.  I will not be able to play much this weekend.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

There are a couple shorter tasks after the second battle and a bread and butterfly tapper. Then to welcome the Queen its

14 half cups
10 heart fans
10 queen ears
18,500 event currency

Also got a bundle option $14.99 for the Queen, giant cookie stand and 100 gems. pass for now


----------



## cm387

MickeySkywalker said:


> There are a couple shorter tasks after the second battle and a bread and butterfly tapper. Then to welcome the Queen its
> 
> 14 half cups
> 10 heart fans
> 10 queen ears
> 18,500 event currency
> 
> Also got a bundle option $14.99 for the Queen, giant cookie stand and 100 gems. pass for now



Are her items legendary or epic?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

cm387 said:


> Are her items legendary or epic?


Epic and both available in platinum chests


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Beccybooboo said:


> Anyone still trying to get Alice dont stress about time left after she is welcomed there are minimal tasks before Queens 1st battle just keep all your Alice characters free when she is due to finish. I believe Alice has a 60min quest alone followed by another with caterpillar for 60 min amd march hare and hatter have a 4hr then on to the battle. After that battle you get 4 gems...nice...then 30 bread and butterflies 3 min in between when there is 30 sec to respawn you can skip for free so dont waste gems then you on to the 2nd battle, thats where I am now not sure if there is any tasks after that before welcoming the Queen. Must say this is a nice change after all the tasks needed to be completed before battling Scar in the lion king event.



Just note that some of the tasks are required (purple) and some are optional (yellow) - including the first two 60 min tasks you get when you get Alice, only one is required so make sure to do that one first


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone else not been getting the half teacup things when the task is complete? The last 3 times I’ve sent them out, none of them returned a cup which I find strange.


----------



## wendinator

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else not been getting the half teacup things when the task is complete? The last 3 times I’ve sent them out, none of them returned a cup which I find strange.



This will happen if you've got the maximum number for the sum of the characters' requirements.

So if you have 5 characters and each character needs 5 half cups, then you'll only be able to collect a maximum of 25 half cups.


----------



## Wdw1015

wendinator said:


> This will happen if you've got the maximum number for the sum of the characters' requirements.
> 
> So if you have 5 characters and each character needs 5 half cups, then you'll only be able to collect a maximum of 25 half cups.


Ooohhhhh, that makes sense!


----------



## Dan Broersma

MickeySkywalker said:


> There are a couple shorter tasks after the second battle and a bread and butterfly tapper. Then to welcome the Queen its
> 
> 14 half cups
> 10 heart fans
> 10 queen ears
> 18,500 event currency
> 
> Also got a bundle option $14.99 for the Queen, giant cookie stand and 100 gems. pass for now


To get the heart fans in the queen years what level do the characters minimally need to be at? I'm just about there completing the quest after the Second Battle and I'm wondering if I'm going to have to upgrade anyone.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I'm waiting for the March Hare to finish a token collecting task before I can finish A Very Merry Unbirthday. This is what happens when you check the game before having your 1st cup of coffee in the morning. In my defense, I was excited about welcoming Alice overnight & wanting to get her story line moving.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I love how Goofy defeats the lunchboxes with modern dance. He looks like he was taught by Martha Graham.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else not been getting the half teacup things when the task is complete? The last 3 times I’ve sent them out, none of them returned a cup which I find strange.





wendinator said:


> This will happen if you've got the maximum number for the sum of the characters' requirements.
> 
> So if you have 5 characters and each character needs 5 half cups, then you'll only be able to collect a maximum of 25 half cups.


Actually, I have had that happen.  A couple of times the three-minute task did not yield a cup.  I figure the "chance" word comes into play every now and again.  But it happened enough times for me to take notice.  And I wasn't maxed out on required cups.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Anyone still trying to get Alice dont stress about time left after she is welcomed there are minimal tasks before Queens 1st battle just keep all your Alice characters free when she is due to finish. I believe Alice has a 60min quest alone followed by another with caterpillar for 60 min amd march hare and hatter have a 4hr then on to the battle. After that battle you get 4 gems...nice...then 30 bread and butterflies 3 min in between when there is 30 sec to respawn you can skip for free so dont waste gems then you on to the 2nd battle, thats where I am now not sure if there is any tasks after that before welcoming the Queen. Must say this is a nice change after all the tasks needed to be completed before battling Scar in the lion king event.


Nah.  This just means it's going to take all six remaining days to collect the Queen's tokens and welcome her.


----------



## bluekirty

I'm happy with my progress during the event considering I spent ten days of it at the World (my second visit).  I'm just started my first battle with the Queen, so I anticipate I'll be able to welcome her before the event is over.  Unfortunately, my EC is really low - I was having fun on all the rides so often would only check on the game a couple of times a day, so didn't have as many opportunities to build up my EC.  Oh well.  It was worth it (by the way, Flight of Passage is so awesome)


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> Also got a bundle option $14.99 for the Queen, giant cookie stand and 100 gems. pass for now


The sad part is that there are going to be panicky idiots who will pull the trigger and pay the fifteen bucks this early on.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> I'm happy with my progress during the event considering I spent ten days of it at the World (my second visit).  I'm just started my first battle with the Queen, so I anticipate I'll be able to welcome her before the event is over.  Unfortunately, my EC is really low - I was having fun on all the rides so often would only check on the game a couple of times a day, so didn't have as many opportunities to build up my EC.  Oh well.  It was worth it (by the way, Flight of Passage is so awesome)


Isn't that what the 45 minute queue lines are for?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Dan Broersma said:


> To get the heart fans in the queen years what level do the characters minimally need to be at? I'm just about there completing the quest after the Second Battle and I'm wondering if I'm going to have to upgrade anyone.


Not sure. All of mine were at 8 except Alice. I have her at level 3 now and cant remember if she was only a 2 during the battle.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> The sad part is that there are going to be panicky idiots who will pull the trigger and pay the fifteen bucks this early on.




In sure there will be a few


----------



## SunDial

I am on the second half of the second battle now.   Other that those 6 characters, what other characters can help with the Queen?  Have everyone just waiting around.   Would like to send those that can help the Queen out early.


----------



## CallieMar

I’m finishing up the first battle right now. For main storyline, I just unlocked the land next to BMTRR. Farming magic sure is a grind when it comes to Jungle Book quests...


----------



## KimRonRufus

Gameloft emailed me saying they sent me 2000 event currency as compensation for a mixup I had earlier on, and they await my confirmation. How do I retrieve my currency and how do I confirm it?


----------



## 10CJ

KimRonRufus said:


> Gameloft emailed me saying they sent me 2000 event currency as compensation for a mixup I had earlier on, and they await my confirmation. How do I retrieve my currency and how do I confirm it?


Have you logged into the game since then? I feel like when I had something similar happen I got a pop up with my compensation.


----------



## KimRonRufus

By "logging in" do you mean refreshing the game? If so, then yes, several times. I've also restarted my device, logged in to my iOS Game Center, and my game is connected to Facebook. No pop up. Is there another way to log in to this game directly? Or is there something I'm not doing right?


----------



## KimRonRufus

KimRonRufus said:


> By "logging in" do you mean refreshing the game? If so, then yes, several times. I've also restarted my device, logged in to my iOS Game Center, and my game is connected to Facebook. No pop up. Is there another way to log in to this game directly? Or is there something I'm not doing right?


I meant for this to be a reply to 10CJ, btw. Oops.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Well, this event has been quite the bust.  I haven't payed as much attention to it as I meant to - we went out of town last weekend, and I got really out of the habit of checking in.  But seriously, these stupid caterpillar hats are like pulling teeth.  I still need two, and I keep sending people and nothing comes back - so frustrating when I actually am paying attention to the game!


----------



## lmmatooki

CallieMar said:


> I’m finishing up the first battle right now. For main storyline, I just unlocked the land next to BMTRR. Farming magic sure is a grind when it comes to Jungle Book quests...


I am roughly in the same spot as you for JB, I'm waiting to get to 2.65M to buy the land spot, currently at 2.569M.

As for the event, I am sending my characters on the 4 quests after the second battle with 45K EC

Anyone know how much the Queen is to welcome?


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I am roughly in the same spot as you for JB, I'm waiting to get to 2.65M to buy the land spot, currently at 2.569M.
> 
> As for the event, I am sending my characters on the 4 quests after the second battle with 45K EC
> 
> Anyone know how much the Queen is to welcome?



The queen is 18.5K EC.  Her items are hard to get, of course.  Extra hard since when I sent my characters out for her ears this morning there's almost nobody left who get her heart thing since they really overlap.  
As for Jungle Book... don't worry about what it costs to get/upgrade Shere Khan since it takes forever to get his items.


----------



## B&tBlove88

Does anyone know which characters and their mission will get the Queen of Hearts' Fan Token? I've looked everywhere and have only found that Oogie Boogie and Randall drop it for their 8 hr tasks, there has to be more, right?


----------



## mikegood2

*Heart Fans*
2 hour - A Small Meeting - Cat/WR
2 hour - Exploring The Fun - Hare/Alice
2 hour - Alice in Wonderland Float
4 hour - A Shortcut - Chechire Cat
4 hour - Must Have Tea - Mad Hatter
8 hour - Check the Competition  - Oolie Boogie
8 hour - Scare Guests For Fun - Randall Boggs
Platinum Chest

*Queen of Heart Ear Hats*
2 hour - Directions - Cheshire Cat/Alice
2 hour - Mad Fun - WR/Mad Hatter
4 hour - Sitting on the Mushroom - Caterpillar
4 hour - A Wacky Time - Hare
8 hour - Halloween Dance - Mickey/Minnie
8 hour - A Ghostly Rest  - Zero
Platinum Chest


----------



## B&tBlove88

mikegood2 said:


> *Heart Fans*
> 2 hour - A Small Meeting - Cat/WR
> 2 hour - Exploring The Fun - Hare/Alice
> 2 hour - Alice in Wonderland Float
> 4 hour - A Shortcut - Chechire Cat
> 4 hour - Must Have Tea - Mad Hatter
> 2 hour - A Small Meeting - Cat/WR
> 8 hour - Check the Competition  - Oolie Boogie
> 8 hour - Scare Guests For Fun - Randall Boggs
> Platinum Chest
> 
> *Queen of Heart Ear Hats*
> 2 hour - Directions - Cheshire Cat/Alice
> 2 hour - Mad Fun - WR/Mad Hatter
> 4 hour - Sitting on the Mushroom - Caterpillar
> 4 hour - A Wacky Time - Hare
> 8 hour - Halloween Dance - Mickey/Minnie
> 2 hour - A Ghostly Rest  - Zero
> Platinum Chest


Thank you! Huge help!!!


----------



## mikegood2

B&tBlove88 said:


> Thank you! Huge help!!!


No problem. 

I sent out my first partial batch of collectors last night and am currently at 0/10 for Heart Fans, but 2/10 on the ears.

Also choose, or made the mistake, of leveling up my Alice and White Rabbit last night, so I do have a few characters that collect multiple Alice items at the moment, which will slow down my collecting Queen items a little bit. Luckily a few characters collect both Queen items, so I’m hoping that will help.

This will also be the first event I’m gonna fall short on collecting the max amount for gem/event currency conversion, so I decided that I want to level up my Alice characters as far as possible. I figure since it will only cost me the equivalent of 1, or 2 gems at most, for each additional character level, that’s a good investment.


----------



## mmmears

Wow, interns, thanks!  How did you all know that I was desperately hoping for yet another one of those lovely antler topiaries when I opened up that platinum chest???


----------



## JamesGarvey

swung big on a pair of legendary chests for oogie, came up empty. probably the end of me every paying gems for loot boxes. Queen drops have been horrid. sent everyone on ear tasks overnight, got 2 out of it. The only upside is i feel confident enough in how long welcoming the Queen will take, I can level Jungle book characters without any negative consequences.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Less than 24 hrs in and I am 3/10 and 1/10 for the Queen. Not awful, but considering the short tasks, seems like I should have more.

Also, why are ALLLLL of my wishes for characters and like zero rides?


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> Wow, interns, thanks!  How did you all know that I was desperately hoping for yet another one of those lovely antler topiaries when I opened up that platinum chest???



Yes I loved my flag I got in mine. Ugh.


----------



## pyork24

Zero's quest is 8 hours, not 2.

So assuming you've got everyone needed, I think you'll want to start with the following combination for no wasted characters...

*Heart Fans*
2 hour - Exploring The Fun - Hare/Alice
4 hour - A Shortcut - Cheshire Cat
8 hour - Check the Competition - Oogie Boogie
8 hour - Scare Guests For Fun - Randall Boggs

8 chances every 8 hours

*Queen of Heart Ear Hats*
2 hour - Mad Fun - WR/Mad Hatter
4 hour - Sitting on the Mushroom - Caterpillar
8 hour - A Ghostly Rest - Zero
8 hour - Halloween Dance - Mickey/Minnie

8 chances every 8 hours.

Goofy and Jessie can keep getting keys, but hearts are going to force you to stop Mickey's quest (the least efficient quest to get ear hats.)

Maybe that plan will help someone get the Queen.


----------



## Princess4

been a while since i posted but i am almost done with the queen 7 of hats 8 of the wands 70,000+ currency which will drop when i welcome her pretty sure i can get the 80,000 for the gems everyone is at level 5 ready for 6 except Alice who is at 3 to get a queen token will not level anyone up until i am over 80,000  good luck all


----------



## 10CJ

KimRonRufus said:


> By "logging in" do you mean refreshing the game? If so, then yes, several times. I've also restarted my device, logged in to my iOS Game Center, and my game is connected to Facebook. No pop up. Is there another way to log in to this game directly? Or is there something I'm not doing right?



yes, that is what i meant. I guess you could email them back and say you have not received it


----------



## LeiaSOS13

About 3 more hours to finish the second battle with the Queen.  I have 19k EC, so just a bit more than necessary to get the Queen.  Hopefully about 5.5 days is enough time to get her tokens!

Question: I have managed to scrounge up 71 gems and am wondering what (if anything) else I should buy from the event.  I already have both premium characters from the event.  This is the first time I've had extra gems after getting both characters to even consider anything else.  Is the parade float worthwhile?  I only have two slots open on my parade, and haven't been buying most of the premium floats (most of my gems seem to keep going to event premium characters, so I don't have many of the main storyline premium characters yet).  Should I just hold onto them for a main storyline character, or the next event?


----------



## supernova

LeiaSOS13 said:


> About 3 more hours to finish the second battle with the Queen.  I have 19k EC, so just a bit more than necessary to get the Queen.  Hopefully about 5.5 days is enough time to get her tokens!
> 
> Question: I have managed to scrounge up 71 gems and am wondering what (if anything) else I should buy from the event.  I already have both premium characters from the event.  This is the first time I've had extra gems after getting both characters to even consider anything else.  Is the parade float worthwhile?  I only have two slots open on my parade, and haven't been buying most of the premium floats (most of my gems seem to keep going to event premium characters, so I don't have many of the main storyline premium characters yet).  Should I just hold onto them for a main storyline character, or the next event?


The float hasn't been terribly good at giving me character tokens, just event currency.  I guess it depends on how many other characters you still need for the main storyline.  Floats only give tokens for characters specific to the float.  Every float gives magic and any float could give gems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LeiaSOS13 said:


> About 3 more hours to finish the second battle with the Queen.  I have 19k EC, so just a bit more than necessary to get the Queen.  Hopefully about 5.5 days is enough time to get her tokens!
> 
> Question: I have managed to scrounge up 71 gems and am wondering what (if anything) else I should buy from the event.  I already have both premium characters from the event.  This is the first time I've had extra gems after getting both characters to even consider anything else.  Is the parade float worthwhile?  I only have two slots open on my parade, and haven't been buying most of the premium floats (most of my gems seem to keep going to event premium characters, so I don't have many of the main storyline premium characters yet).  Should I just hold onto them for a main storyline character, or the next event?



honestly at this point I would just hold it for a) in case you have trouble with drop rates for the Queens items and you need to buy something before end of the event or b) for the main story next event.  Just can't think of anything that at this point would be worth it for the event.  If earlier in the event I would say float


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> The float hasn't been terribly good at giving me character tokens, just event currency.  I guess it depends on how many other characters you still need for the main storyline.  Floats only give tokens for characters specific to the float.  Every float gives magic and any float could give gems.



Agreed.  The float has been pretty useless for me.  I don't usually get them for events, and I certainly don't plan on getting one next time.  Waste of gems IMHO.  I got maybe 1-2 lower level tokens earlier on, you know, the kind that are common or uncommon, but nothing that was hard to get. 

I'm having no luck getting items for the queen even though I've been sending everyone out on their tasks all day.


----------



## mikegood2

Also agree, just save the gems, you’ll always have a use for them later on. I think event floats are a great purchase for events, but only if you get them early on


----------



## JamesGarvey

been farming Queen ears all day, got 1 more than when i woke up this morning. May RNGesus look more kindly on me tomorrow.


----------



## CallieMar

LeiaSOS13 said:


> About 3 more hours to finish the second battle with the Queen.  I have 19k EC, so just a bit more than necessary to get the Queen.  Hopefully about 5.5 days is enough time to get her tokens!
> 
> Question: I have managed to scrounge up 71 gems and am wondering what (if anything) else I should buy from the event.  I already have both premium characters from the event.  This is the first time I've had extra gems after getting both characters to even consider anything else.  Is the parade float worthwhile?  I only have two slots open on my parade, and haven't been buying most of the premium floats (most of my gems seem to keep going to event premium characters, so I don't have many of the main storyline premium characters yet).  Should I just hold onto them for a main storyline character, or the next event?



Either hold onto them for the next event, or maybe consider unlocking the 3rd parade slot. I built up gems faster once I opened more slots (currently have 5). If you’re only looking at floats that cost magic, running Toy Story, Wall-E and Cinderella would give a possibility of up to 14 gems every time you send a parade out. I would say don’t bother with a premium float until you unlock more slots.


----------



## JamesGarvey

the parade slots eventually pay for themselves and then some over time, since parade drops and the limited ads are the only free methods to have gems. wait for the sales for non-event buildings.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm up to the point where I can gather the tokens to welcome the queen, and yet, I'm crazy busy, so I feel like maybe 14.99 for the bundle isn't so bad, but maybe I don't purchase it until there's only some hours left in the event.  Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## KPach525

I feel so far behind. I just got back from another work trip to the UK and barely had time to play. I was able to welcome Alice yesterday late and started the first Queen battle this morning. But wow am I really short on EC this round.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

The float technically has the queen’s heart token as a potential reward in case that sways anyone on its purchase...


----------



## CallieMar

7 fans and 5 ear hats so far, after 24 hours of collecting. Drops have been okay. 52k in EC, I’ll probable have around 38k once I welcome her, so I doubt I’ll get the 40 gems this time round.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nicki401

i am having the hardest time with this event. Only 2 fans and 2 ear hats so far. The event gods seem to hate me this time which sucks b/c I love alice in wonderland and was super excited for this event


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> Wow, interns, thanks!  How did you all know that I was desperately hoping for yet another one of those lovely antler topiaries when I opened up that platinum chest???



They must have known I was in need of another small planter oh where will it fit in my kingdom?


----------



## Beccybooboo

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> The float technically has the queen’s heart token as a potential reward in case that sways anyone on its purchase...



My parade had no tokens drop until yesterday when I received my first a queens heart fan. I now have the 10 needed just waiting on 4 more ear hats.
Decided to upgrade Bagheera for 8 hours in hope that my drop rate continues.


----------



## Beccybooboo

With the event getting close to the end it got me thinking I shouldnt be in a hurry to level up the Alice crew as other than jungle book, alien (7) and jafar (8) I wont have much to do in the game once its over before what comes next. I am sure jungle book will be ongoing considering Shere Khan is only level 2 once it is just jungle book to do its not going to be as exciting playing as its not like I will be hanging on for that Shere Khan item that probably wont drop anyway.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else thinking that we will be searching for those ravens (or bats?) again on Monday?


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> Anyone else thinking that we will be searching for those ravens (or bats?) again on Monday?



My guess is that was for Halloween and we will have gold trophies


----------



## mmmears

Beccybooboo said:


> My guess is that was for Halloween and we will have gold trophies



I really, really, really hope you are right.  I hate the tappers since it's very hard for me to find the little items on the small phone screen.


----------



## AlohaBerry

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm up to the point where I can gather the tokens to welcome the queen, and yet, I'm crazy busy, so I feel like maybe 14.99 for the bundle isn't so bad, but maybe I don't purchase it until there's only some hours left in the event.  Best wishes to everyone.



You go for it. And to anyone who teases you about it.... shush now! I shall say it again this silly little game is something that makes us happy. I never care if I win any of the happiness or crow tagging things. I like having one of every decoration around my organized by theme park. I sometimes watch the animations like the kids skipping or Rapunzel's horse acting like a dog because it makes smile. $15 is the price of a movie ticket and popcorn.

And if life is too busy... And you can afford a little splurge... GO FOR IT and ENJOY!

(Here's another analogy, it's like hiring someone to wash your car! Not necessary but feels great )


----------



## AlohaBerry

mmmears said:


> I really, really, really hope you are right.  I hate the tappers since it's very hard for me to find the little items on the small phone screen.



I agree, I hate the ones you have to search for since my park is huge and crowded. But I love ones like the Bread and Butterflies ones since they spot them for you and state how long you have to wait!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi guys.  Sounds like everyone is making good progress.  I need 5 more fans and 4 ear hats myself.  But I think all is well.  Until....I started ready about the theory of another mini event. Guess I had better friggin' rest up this weekend in case y'all are right (the last southern sentence is for you Supernova!!).  Good luck everyone.  Hope everyone gets their queen before the end.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

welcoming the queen properly now. Even without dule-phoneing I think I would have manged here before the end, lots of her drops came naturally. I don't think there will be another mini event, the last few didn't have one for the remaining days


----------



## JamesGarvey

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm up to the point where I can gather the tokens to welcome the queen, and yet, I'm crazy busy, so I feel like maybe 14.99 for the bundle isn't so bad, but maybe I don't purchase it until there's only some hours left in the event.  Best wishes to everyone.


Regarding last minute

Alternatively, it is possible to buy the characters with gems. While usually exorbitant in pricing, the fewer tokens you need, the lower the price. Needing just 2 fans to welcome the Queen,  the purchase price is 84 gems. With the bundle price of $14.99 for the queen, 100 gems and the cookie stand, $4.99 for 240 gems would get me the 84 gems i'd need, leaving 156 gems and no stand. Something to keep in mind as you get closer to the wire.


----------



## mikegood2

Hope Loneheart said:


> welcoming the queen properly now. Even without dule-phoneing I think I would have manged here before the end, lots of her drops came naturally. I don't think there will be another mini event, the last few didn't have one for the remaining days



Congrats!

I’m currently 1 hat short and have 2 jobs finishing up in the next hour. I’m really hoping to welcome her before bed. I play on my iPad, but may need to get my iPhone ready so I can double my chances of getting that final hat.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Started the 60 min to welcome queen. Just in time for bed. Still have 42,000 in currency so have 4 days to get as close as possible to 80,000 for some gems...

Past events would already have the EC for gems and just use the excess for levelling up...hmmm waiting for the pop up at the end of the event...Due to everyones current need for magic after the addition of junglebook to the game we have decided not to give gems anymore here is your 80,000 in magic, conversion from the your event currency. 

Must be the disappointment of reaching level 50 and receiving 2 gems (even though I was warned by supernova)
I am off to the shop to spend my 2 gems so much to choose from!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

After Queen is welcomed she has a 60min quest- My way or the highway. This is a yellow quest so it looks like thats the end of the event. 
Queen needs 2 heart fans 2 earhats and 1000EC to get to level 2


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For once I am having more luck with the ear hats than the other item needed for a character and actually have 9 Queen ear hats with only 6 heart fans.  Still probably ok for the event as it seems like welcoming her is the last official thing for the event

Just shy of 60,000 EC but I know the Queen takes 15k so not likely to get the full complment of gems post event.  Oh well.  Still like this event - though might be because I feel the text is very true to the characters and I really like the Mad Hatter


----------



## Aces86

pyork24 said:


> Zero's quest is 8 hours, not 2.
> 
> So assuming you've got everyone needed, I think you'll want to start with the following combination for no wasted characters...
> 
> *Heart Fans*
> 2 hour - Exploring The Fun - Hare/Alice
> 4 hour - A Shortcut - Cheshire Cat
> 8 hour - Check the Competition - Oogie Boogie
> 8 hour - Scare Guests For Fun - Randall Boggs
> 
> 8 chances every 8 hours
> 
> *Queen of Heart Ear Hats*
> 2 hour - Mad Fun - WR/Mad Hatter
> 4 hour - Sitting on the Mushroom - Caterpillar
> 8 hour - A Ghostly Rest - Zero
> 8 hour - Halloween Dance - Mickey/Minnie
> 
> 8 chances every 8 hours.
> 
> Goofy and Jessie can keep getting keys, but hearts are going to force you to stop Mickey's quest (the least efficient quest to get ear hats.)
> 
> Maybe that plan will help someone get the Queen.



Thanks for this. My lack of hearts is slowing me down on getting the queens items as I still need plenty half cups too.


----------



## 10CJ

There is a trophy event, it lasts 3 days. I have not clicked on any yet so I don’t know the prizes.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> For once I am having more luck with the ear hats than the other item needed for a character and actually have 9 Queen ear hats with only 6 heart fans.


Exactly where I am.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Wow, interns, thanks!  How did you all know that I was desperately hoping for yet another one of those lovely antler topiaries when I opened up that platinum chest???


Got myself a another clover planter, another flag of Corona (or whatever the hell it is), and the another Galactic rocket thingie.  At this point, Merlin is tired of seeing them.


----------



## pyork24

Aces86 said:


> Thanks for this. My lack of hearts is slowing me down on getting the queens items as I still need plenty half cups too.



Heart fans seemed to have a slightly lower drop rate for me than hats.  The developers actually did a pretty good job at being able to focus characters on one item or the other if one falls behind for the villains.  I'm sitting at 9 of each now and should be done any minute.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Got myself a another clover planter, another flag of Corona (or whatever the hell it is), and the another Galactic rocket thingie.  At this point, Merlin is tired of seeing them.


I got one of the queen's heart tokens somehow...


----------



## mmmears

I managed to get the Queen this morning!  Frankly it took me less time to get her items than it did to get Alice's.  She's at level one, since this is not one of those cases where I was able to get more items while I was waiting for her.  Anyone know if there is ANY reason at all to get her to level 2?  I'm low on EC now and don't want to spend any of it if I don't need to, especially since I have plenty of magic to level up the Alice in Wonderland characters after the event is over.

Also, I knew there'd be another contest, but I'm just thankful I don't have to look for those pesky ravens.  The rewards are similar to the last one like this (unbirthday hat stand for 1-50, plus half a cup trophy for 1-250, and various amounts of EC from 3000 down to 500).


----------



## mshanson3121

So I'm getting horrible drop rates on the Queen. In 36 hours I've gotten 1 hat and 1 wand. So absolutely 0 chance of getting her now with only 4 days left unless things really pick up for some reason. Which I don't expect them to. They would rather give horrible drop rates and make $19 off people to buy her.


----------



## mshanson3121

Hope Loneheart said:


> welcoming the queen properly now. Even without dule-phoneing I think I would have manged here before the end, lots of her drops came naturally. I don't think there will be another mini event, the last few didn't have one for the remaining days



What is dual phoning?


----------



## mmmears

mshanson3121 said:


> So I'm getting horrible drop rates on the Queen. In 36 hours I've gotten 1 hat and 1 wand. So absolutely 0 chance of getting her now with only 4 days left unless things really pick up for some reason. Which I don't expect them to. They would rather give horrible drop rates and make $19 off people to buy her.



I had the same thing with Alice.  Then it finally started to change.  I really hope you get what you need.  I don't think it's ok if people are playing all day for 4 days and still can't get the stuff needed to create a character during a timed event.


----------



## Aces86

Queen drops are horrible. I’m not paying $15 for her. If I don’t end up getting her then I guess I don’t.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

mshanson3121 said:


> What is dual phoning?


I play the game on 2 phones. if I don't get a token drop on one phone, I'll switch back and forth between the two phones until I get the drop, save the game and move on to the next token.


----------



## Mayi

I just got a kind of glitch or something. I entered the game and all of my progress is gone. I tried to log into facebook and it doesn't give me an option to get my game. Suddenly I got a thanks for watching the video message and that I recieved 385 gems, 166 chests and 400 happiness. I don't know what to do has this happened to any of you? I was just on my progress to get queen of hearts.


----------



## CallieMar

Finally welcoming the queen! I really enjoyed this event for the most part but hope we get a little break so I can focus on Jungle Book again. For those of you still working on her, hang in there! 3 and a half days is plenty of time.


----------



## mmmears

Based on my gameplay today, as I tried to maximize the amount of EC I could earn without spending any of it, I don't see how I could come close to 80K by the end of this event.


----------



## lmmatooki

Still working on the queen... my drops have been a pain, I am at 7/10 hearts and 6/10 ear hats. Really hoping I can get her in time. I am almost to 60K EC but that will be shot down once/if I get to welcome the queen.


----------



## Mayi

Has anyone ever had their progress delated? Could you solve it? How did you fix it? If I don't get it back I don't think I'd restart the game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mayi said:


> I just got a kind of glitch or something. I entered the game and all of my progress is gone. I tried to log into facebook and it doesn't give me an option to get my game. Suddenly I got a thanks for watching the video message and that I recieved 385 gems, 166 chests and 400 happiness. I don't know what to do has this happened to any of you? I was just on my progress to get queen of hearts.


That's crazy.  Never heard of that one.  Hope you get your game back soon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just need 1 more fan and 1 ear hat and then the queen is mine.  I have roughly 59k in event currency.  Guess I'm not going to hit the 80k mark this time around.  But still have had a good time with this event.  The characters were pretty interesting.


----------



## karmstr112

Ugh, Monday morning and I'm still 3 hearts and 1 hat away from welcoming the Queen. I'm not buying the $14.99 package, I'll spend gems [currently 164] first, if drops don't improve. EC currently at 52k, so doubt I'll hit the max on gem conversion either.


----------



## mshanson3121

Hope Loneheart said:


> I play the game on 2 phones. if I don't get a token drop on one phone, I'll switch back and forth between the two phones until I get the drop, save the game and move on to the next token.



So you can sync the game between devices? I play on my computer, so I could add it to my phone, and play there too? The same one?


----------



## mshanson3121

mmmears said:


> I had the same thing with Alice.  Then it finally started to change.  I really hope you get what you need.  I don't think it's ok if people are playing all day for 4 days and still can't get the stuff needed to create a character during a timed event.



I agree - I don't think it's fair at all. Unfortunately no improvement at all. 48 hours in, and I have 3/2. 



Aces86 said:


> Queen drops are horrible. I’m not paying $15 for her. If I don’t end up getting her then I guess I don’t.



Yup. Agree. Though it's discouraging.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mayi said:


> I just got a kind of glitch or something. I entered the game and all of my progress is gone. I tried to log into facebook and it doesn't give me an option to get my game. Suddenly I got a thanks for watching the video message and that I recieved 385 gems, 166 chests and 400 happiness. I don't know what to do has this happened to any of you? I was just on my progress to get queen of hearts.



Just so you know, once they catch the glitch, they'll take it all away. They did something similar to me once.


----------



## mshanson3121

CallieMar said:


> Finally welcoming the queen! I really enjoyed this event for the most part but hope we get a little break so I can focus on Jungle Book again. For those of you still working on her, hang in there! 3 and a half days is plenty of time.



If you're getting good drop rates maybe. In 2 full days, I've only received 3 wands and 2 hats. So if things don't change, 3 days definitely will not be enough.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I got one of the queen's heart tokens somehow...


Showoff...


----------



## AJGolden1013

I need one heart fan, so hopefully today is the day that happens.

Overall I like the events. I don’t like the epic drop rates, those suck.  I also could really not care much about the tappers to get a token, those are annoying.  I. Curious what they will do for Christmas time and whenever it happens, I very much wish for the next event to be Winnie the Pooh

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## PrincessS121212

mshanson3121 said:


> If you're getting good drop rates maybe. In 2 full days, I've only received 3 wands and 2 hats. So if things don't change, 3 days definitely will not be enough.


Maybe you are just having a spot of bad luck?  I started collecting her tokens on Saturday and quickly got 1 fan, 2 ears, then got nothing for about 24 hours, then I got 4 more fans and 1 more ear.  After another round of overnight collections as of this morning I'm sitting at 8 fans, 4 ears, so hoping that I can get caught up on ears today and maybe welcome her tomorrow.


----------



## Onceler

For me, the drop rates for the queen started badly but gradually improved. After the first 24 hours I had 1 heart fan and zero ears. The next 24 hours were only a little better. But now I'm one heart fan away from welcoming her.


----------



## Quellman

PrincessS121212 said:


> Maybe you are just having a spot of bad luck?  I started collecting her tokens on Saturday and quickly got 1 fan, 2 ears, then got nothing for about 24 hours, then I got 4 more fans and 1 more ear.  After another round of overnight collections as of this morning I'm sitting at 8 fans, 4 ears, so hoping that I can get caught up on ears today and maybe welcome her tomorrow.


I had a horrible time in the Frozen event.  Almost didn't get Elsa and didn't get Hans.  Sometimes you are just the unlucky one when it comes to drops.  I've been a day 1 player too.  For this Alice event, I sympathetically have not had the issues some people have had.  The first 3 days of the event I played 2-3x a day maybe, as I was on vacation.  But I still had almost 4 days of waiting with nothing to do until Alice was unlocked.  Now I just sent the Queen of Hearts to be welcomed, with 3 days left.  So it just comes down to the odds.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Showoff...


I got the planter the second time so don't worry! Ridiculous luck first time around lol


----------



## mmmears

I really, really hope that those of you who are playing and suffering from the awful odds do get the items needed to welcome the queen.  THIS is why I really hate these events.  At least with Shere Khan (who is at 6 and has awful drop rates) I know I can eventually get what is needed, timed events cause unnecessary stress and make something fun like a game into something not so fun.  Hang in there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I really, really hope that those of you who are playing and suffering from the awful odds do get the items needed to welcome the queen.  THIS is why I really hate these events.  At least with Shere Khan (who is at 6 and has awful drop rates) I know I can eventually get what is needed, timed events cause unnecessary stress and make something fun like a game into something not so fun.  Hang in there!



I agree - especially with the "Epic" chance of drops ... I'd almost like it better if you needed more items but a higher chance of getting it so you don't feel like it is left up to chance as much


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I really, really hope that those of you who are playing and suffering from the awful odds do get the items needed to welcome the queen.  THIS is why I really hate these events.  At least with Shere Khan (who is at 6 and has awful drop rates) I know I can eventually get what is needed, timed events cause unnecessary stress and make something fun like a game into something not so fun.  Hang in there!


I don't think the interns are concerned about stress, only money.  Horrible drop rates and a countdown clock = tons of fools prematurely spending $15 to get a character and some gems.  A steady pace will yield the final character.  I finally unlocked her yesterday, so I'm happy I am not one of those people who decided to pay $15.  Because otherwise, since there was plenty of time to get the Queen, I would have basically spent that on the oversized cookie stand.


----------



## Mayi

mshanson3121 said:


> Just so you know, once they catch the glitch, they'll take it all away. They did something similar to me once.


They'll take it all away as I'll loose my progress or as they deal with the glitch.


----------



## mikegood2

Strange, I’ve found the queens drop rate to be better than Alice’s. The only thing keeping mine from being level 3 right now are heart locks. I need 4 more, so I can create the 3 wacky lunch boxes I need to level her up.

I wonder if some players are experiencing some kind of bug? Maybe similar too, but nowhere near as bad, as the fabric bug from a few events ago? Even though I can’t remember who’s costume it was for, I do remember how awful my drop rates were for that fabric. My drop rate was under 20% and if I remember correctly, it was an uncommon item, or was it a rare item? I know it took me close to a week to get enough fabric to buy the costume, but I was still able to complete all characters for that event.


----------



## littlebearfan

I still need one heart fan.  It would cost 44 gems to buy it, but I will keep trying since there are a few more days.  Just sent out the quests so I have at least two hours to wait.


----------



## Busybee46

Getting frustrated with the slow arrival of items for the Queen! I'm at 6 fans and 5 hats and had nothing since this morning. I have hardly any gems, and £14.99 seems like way too much to spend! What happens after the event, can characters that have already been welcomed be levelled up, or are they stuck with where they are? Just wondering whether there would come a point to abandon trying and spend the currency on those I already have...?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Was able to welcome the Queen this morning ... had a good run of drops but then took nearly 24 hours to get the last heart fan.  Had her do her first quest but now nothing is needed to be done ... I suspect if/when I upgrade her to level 2 or 3 there would be new quests to do - but I assume they are all optional (not required for the event) at this point, so not sure if I want to bother with using up EC to level her up at all


----------



## littlebearfan

Busybee46 said:


> Getting frustrated with the slow arrival of items for the Queen! I'm at 6 fans and 5 hats and had nothing since this morning. I have hardly any gems, and £14.99 seems like way too much to spend! What happens after the event, can characters that have already been welcomed be levelled up, or are they stuck with where they are? Just wondering whether there would come a point to abandon trying and spend the currency on those I already have...?



Any characters that have been welcomed can be leveled up after the event ends - using regular magic potions instead of event currency. And it gets a little easier to collect the common  token (the 1/2 teacups in this case).  The lunch boxes will go away, and the quests will give the common token rather than a key or heart lock.  But there may be fewer characters with these quests. 

Another thing to consider is they usually convert your remaining event currency to gems at a rate of 1 gem for every 2,000 event currency.  It's limited to 40 gems for 80,000 currency, but it sounds like most people aren't going to have that much extra for this event.


----------



## Busybee46

littlebearfan said:


> Any characters that have been welcomed can be leveled up after the event ends - using regular magic potions instead of event currency. And it gets a little easier to collect the common  token (the 1/2 teacups in this case).  The lunch boxes will go away, and the quests will give the common token rather than a key or heart lock.  But there may be fewer characters with these quests.
> 
> Another thing to consider is they usually convert your remaining event currency to gems at a rate of 1 gem for every 2,000 event currency.  It's limited to 40 gems for 80,000 currency, but it sounds like most people aren't going to have that much extra for this event.


Thank you! I'll hang on and hope that Queenie gets her stuff!


----------



## supernova

OK, so I'm seeing why we are all so far behind in event currency this time around.  Dumbas$ interns are at it again.

Magic-yielding characters:
1 hour - 44
2 hour - 83
4 hour - 121
6 hour - 171
8 hour - 220
12 hour - 303

Event Currency characters:
6 minute -
1 hour - 10
2 hour - 17
4 hour - 30
6 hour - 45
8 hour - 65
12 hour - (Boo is out on a task, so I can't check that one right now)

But clearly there are drastic cuts to the amount of currency we're able to accumulate this time around.  I mean, 83 vs 17?  121 vs 30??  220 vs 65???


----------



## littlebearfan

Busybee46 said:


> Thank you! I'll hang on and hope that Queenie gets her stuff!



I finally got the last heart fan.  I waited 20 extra minutes to collect so I could have a parade running when I collected the quest. I seem to have a lot better luck that way!


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was able to welcome the Queen this morning ... had a good run of drops but then took nearly 24 hours to get the last heart fan.  Had her do her first quest but now nothing is needed to be done ... I suspect if/when I upgrade her to level 2 or 3 there would be new quests to do - but I assume they are all optional (not required for the event) at this point, so not sure if I want to bother with using up EC to level her up at all


Right.  Anything beyond welcoming her is considered outside the event.  All of her additional tasks will be yellow, not pink.


----------



## supernova

DOUBLE POST


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was able to welcome the Queen this morning ... had a good run of drops but then took nearly 24 hours to get the last heart fan.  Had her do her first quest but now nothing is needed to be done ... I suspect if/when I upgrade her to level 2 or 3 there would be new quests to do - but I assume they are all optional (not required for the event) at this point, so not sure if I want to bother with using up EC to level her up at all



The Queen has a 2 hour quest when she reaches level 3, but you are correct it’s a yellow quest (non event)


----------



## lmmatooki

Need one more heart fan and one more ear hat...please oh please let me end this madness tonight!! I am so dang close!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> OK, so I'm seeing why we are all so far behind in event currency this time around.  Dumbas$ interns are at it again.
> 
> Magic-yielding characters:
> 1 hour - 44
> 2 hour - 83
> 4 hour - 121
> 6 hour - 171
> 8 hour - 220
> 12 hour - 303
> 
> Event Currency characters:
> 6 minute -
> 1 hour - 10
> 2 hour - 17
> 4 hour - 30
> 6 hour - 45
> 8 hour - 65
> 12 hour - (Boo is out on a task, so I can't check that one right now)
> 
> But clearly there are drastic cuts to the amount of currency we're able to accumulate this time around.  I mean, 83 vs 17?  121 vs 30??  220 vs 65???


Wow...had a little free time on your hands?  After getting the queen, I'm at 40k.  I almost always get the 80k at the end.  I obviously won't this time around.  Your conspiracy theory may have some merit.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Need one more heart fan and one more ear hat...please oh please let me end this madness tonight!! I am so dang close!!


Good luck!!!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Allison

Do we really need to call other players fools?


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcomed the queen somehow! Yay!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Also left at 45,787 EC


----------



## LeiaSOS13

1 heart fan and 1 set of ears left to go....  Hopefully they'll drop before bed tonight.  My drops have been okay (not stellar, but not horrible), so I should be able to get Queen tomorrow at least.  My EC levels aren't very high though - about 33k (15k after I pay for queen).  Oh well, I guess any gems I get are bonus anyway...


----------



## mmmears

I've never not ended with 80K EC, but I'm not even close this time.    They are definitely making it too hard to come up with that amount.  I've never thought it was all that hard in the past, but as much as I'm trying to collect I know it's not possible.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I've never not ended with 80K EC, but I'm not even close this time.    They are definitely making it too hard to come up with that amount.  I've never thought it was all that hard in the past, but as much as I'm trying to collect I know it's not possible.


I have never ended with 80K but I was really working hard to do so this time around more than any other event. The fact that I am doing "better" with currency than others, completely shocks me! Makes me wonder if they will change the currency to gem conversion just for this one with how crappy it was to collect. BUT I really doubt they will do that.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow...had a little free time on your hands?  After getting the queen, I'm at 40k.  I almost always get the 80k at the end.  I obviously won't this time around.  Your conspiracy theory may have some merit.


Quite literally a slow day at the office.  At this point, I don't think there's any "maybe" about it.  I wanted to try and build up some currency, so I thought I'd go the ol' 60-minute task route.  Until I noticed that it was only yielding 10 event currency.  A bit more digging and... yep, they're toying with us.


----------



## hopemax

Got the last drops I needed to Welcome the Queen in my Windows game.  I was able to Welcome her this morning in my IOS game.  In my Windows game, I have 23K EC, in my IOS game I'm at 43K.

Also managed to finally Welcome Shere Khan in my Windows game, although I am still 14 tokens away from Welcoming Toy Story Alien.  I don't know what I get out of chests.  I am short on elixars, I am short on Magic (down to 250K after welcoming the Tiger) and I feel like it takes me forever to welcome and level characters, so I'm short on tokens too.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I have never ended with 80K but I was really working hard to do so this time around more than any other event. The fact that I am doing "better" with currency than others, completely shocks me! Makes me wonder if they will change the currency to gem conversion just for this one with how crappy it was to collect. BUT I really doubt they will do that.



Usually I have enough so that I can buy one or two of the decorations (and still get the 80k conversion)... not going to happen this time.  I wonder if they will sell a single one of those this time around.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

With just over 2 days to go, I'm barely halfway to collecting items for the Queen of Hearts. A sped up a few tasks with gems to get to welcoming her (spent about 20 gems) as I had a feeling she was going to be harder to get. I've been trying for 2.5 days and so far I have 4 hats and 4 scepters. I'm sitting on approx 45,000 event currency where as usually I would be sitting at 80K+ and already would have welcomed the Villian. 

As much as I love Alice in Wonderland, I haven't enjoyed this event. If anything, I found is stressful and at times tedious. Part of this is having to deal with so many characters. I'm sitting at over 100 with the AiW characters and it just takes too long to send everyone on quests. Sometimes, I need to set the game up in a hurry and you need at least 7-10 minutes to collect/end all tasks and send them all on new quests. I just don't always have that time several times a day especially in the mornings. I wish there a way a put characters away we didn't need. 

I also have hated the collect items to get items logic that has been prevalent for many of the day events. This time it has felt like a really uneven distribution of tasks. I have plenty of keys now since Goofy and Jessie don't have tasks to get the Queen but only 1 lock as all others characters are busy getting Queen items. I would rather they have quests that take 2-4 hours to get the item needed for the character rather than sending four characters on quests to get the item to go on another quest. I've spent about another 20 gems to get keys/locks to upgrade or welcome a character this event. I rarely waste any gems on these types of tasks but this time it has felt necessary.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

mshanson3121 said:


> So you can sync the game between devices? I play on my computer, so I could add it to my phone, and play there too? The same one?


the game can't jump platforms; my save is an android save so I can move it to any android device but can't move it to a windows device or an apple device


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Hope Loneheart said:


> the game can't jump platforms; my save is an android save so I can move it to any android device but can't move it to a windows device or an apple device


It is possible to switch between Android and iOS. I have an Android phone and an iPad and regularly move between the two. Not to gain any advantage - I just prefer playing on the larger iPad screen when at home. However, I believe it’s not possible to switch between Windows and any other platform.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

lmmatooki said:


> I have never ended with 80K but I was really working hard to do so this time around more than any other event. The fact that I am doing "better" with currency than others, completely shocks me! Makes me wonder if they will change the currency to gem conversion just for this one with how crappy it was to collect. BUT I really doubt they will do that.





mmmears said:


> Usually I have enough so that I can buy one or two of the decorations (and still get the 80k conversion)... not going to happen this time.  I wonder if they will sell a single one of those this time around.



Same here. My event currency is much lower than for any previous event. I did wonder too whether the gem conversion rate would be changed (maybe one gem for every 1000 EC?) but I agree with Immatooki this is unlikely. More likely it’s just a money grab and excuse to reduce the gem rewards by the developers.


----------



## pugprincess

Welcomed the queen yesterday. I logged on to finish welcoming Flynn, and collected the last couple of tokens I needed. The timing worked out well! I won't have much EC saved up by the end, I've only got about 7k right now.


----------



## shaynar

guys I'm freaking out. I got the prompt to welcome the queen 2 days ago. I check every hour or 2. Even at night. I have 1 hat. I have never seen such abysmal drop rates.


----------



## Alannah Lyall

Can anyone give me a hand? For some reason I stopped receiving Donald’s quests and I can’t get his boat. I was under the impression it didn’t matter what level he was. Should I contact customer support?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

shaynar said:


> guys I'm freaking out. I got the prompt to welcome the queen 2 days ago. I check every hour or 2. Even at night. I have 1 hat. I have never seen such abysmal drop rates.


I'm having the exact same problem. I have never had such bad drop rates for an event and I'm sitting on 99% Happiness too.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I’m so worried about not being able to welcome the queen. There’s two days left and I only have 6/10 fans 4/10 ear hats and 36,000 event currency. But I will never spend 20 dollars on a freaking character bundle. Hopefully I can get her before the event ends.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I've never not ended with 80K EC, but I'm not even close this time.    They are definitely making it too hard to come up with that amount.  I've never thought it was all that hard in the past, but as much as I'm trying to collect I know it's not possible.



One the other hand though, it shouldn't be *that* easy to get the maximum number of gems so perhaps this is the *right* amount of EC ... I think it should be that it isn't really that hard to get enough to welcome all the characters but above and beyond that is really just bonus


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney_Princess83 said:


> With just over 2 days to go, I'm barely halfway to collecting items for the Queen of Hearts. A sped up a few tasks with gems to get to welcoming her (spent about 20 gems) as I had a feeling she was going to be harder to get. I've been trying for 2.5 days and so far I have 4 hats and 4 scepters. I'm sitting on approx 45,000 event currency where as usually I would be sitting at 80K+ and already would have welcomed the Villian.
> 
> As much as I love Alice in Wonderland, I haven't enjoyed this event. If anything, I found is stressful and at times tedious. Part of this is having to deal with so many characters. I'm sitting at over 100 with the AiW characters and it just takes too long to send everyone on quests. Sometimes, I need to set the game up in a hurry and you need at least 7-10 minutes to collect/end all tasks and send them all on new quests. I just don't always have that time several times a day especially in the mornings. I wish there a way a put characters away we didn't need.
> 
> I also have hated the collect items to get items logic that has been prevalent for many of the day events. This time it has felt like a really uneven distribution of tasks. I have plenty of keys now since Goofy and Jessie don't have tasks to get the Queen but only 1 lock as all others characters are busy getting Queen items. I would rather they have quests that take 2-4 hours to get the item needed for the character rather than sending four characters on quests to get the item to go on another quest. I've spent about another 20 gems to get keys/locks to upgrade or welcome a character this event. I rarely waste any gems on these types of tasks but this time it has felt necessary.



I definitely agree that it was annoying having to deal with characters that don't help with the event ... would be nice to just be able to set them on auto collect or something during event that they do not contribute to


----------



## pyork24

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Part of this is having to deal with so many characters. I'm sitting at over 100 with the AiW characters and it just takes too long to send everyone on quests. Sometimes, I need to set the game up in a hurry and you need at least 7-10 minutes to collect/end all tasks and send them all on new quests. I just don't always have that time several times a day especially in the mornings. I wish there a way a put characters away we didn't need.



If this problem isn't fixed with the next content update, this game will become unplayable.  I'm forced to play 10-15 minutes up to 6 times a day just to keep characters that have no business being available anymore out of my way.  I can't afford to burn an hour or more a day sorting through useless characters just to get to the half dozen that are needed.


----------



## JamesGarvey

does the total wireless mini game ad run like absolute death for anyone else? It was worth it when it netted a gem, but now that all you get out of it is 4 happiness, seems like a waste of time.


----------



## shaynar

JamesGarvey said:


> does the total wireless mini game ad run like absolute death for anyone else? It was worth it when it netted a gem, but now that all you get out of it is 4 happiness, seems like a waste of time.



yes! I loved it when it yielded a gem. I wasn't able to really earn gems well. Now it's a happiness, I don't even bother playing them now.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So I got the unbirthday hat stand at the very beginning of the Event and haven’t noticed the first kid wearing one. I’m so sad I want to see bunches and bunches of kids wearing the hats!


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> One the other hand though, it shouldn't be *that* easy to get the maximum number of gems so perhaps this is the *right* amount of EC ... I think it should be that it isn't really that hard to get enough to welcome all the characters but above and beyond that is really just bonus



I get what you're saying. I wasn't trying to complain, but I was trying to point out that it is definitely harder to collect EC than it has been in the past.  Especially if you're still trying to get the queen since then you can't even choose the action that will maximize EC (which I am able to do).  I prefer the hard-to-acquire EC over the impossible-to-get characters though.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I get what you're saying. I wasn't trying to complain, but I was trying to point out that it is definitely harder to collect EC than it has been in the past.  Especially if you're still trying to get the queen since then you can't even choose the action that will maximize EC (which I am able to do).  I prefer the hard-to-acquire EC over the impossible-to-get characters though.


Agreed and having both at the same time is insane! The veterans are even struggling, which hasn't happened (with the exception of the ridiculously glitching Aladdin event but we won't talk about that lol)


----------



## mikegood2

pyork24 said:


> If this problem isn't fixed with the next content update, this game will become unplayable.  I'm forced to play 10-15 minutes up to 6 times a day just to keep characters that have no business being available anymore out of my way.  I can't afford to burn an hour or more a day sorting through useless characters just to get to the half dozen that are needed.



Agree that this is a real and growing problem with the game. Sadly, during events, the best “solution” I’ve found is sending non-essential characters out on their longest available job, and lets be honest that really isn’t a solution. During non-event times, I just keep most characters unemployed. For the few remaining characters I have left to level, I end up going thru the character tab to select jobs that way.

As far as solutions go, I don’t think putting characters away is the answer. I think having a check box that would automatically have a character repeat a job would be the best solution. Of course that’s much easier said than done, and how it would be implemented would be a real issue. How do you cancel a job or even find a character that is currently working on a job? I’m glad I’m not the one who has to figure this out, but I really hope they are working on solutions.


----------



## hopemax

I thought, in addition to a "Repeat Last Task" appearing at the top of the task list, it might be good, if instead of Characters that we have to click through, we had "Families" we could click through.  So in the upper left, we could cycle through Alice, Mickey & Friends, Toy Story, Jungle Book, etc.  It would bring up a popup with all the Character Tokens and then we could click on a specific character to get to their job list.  The background color could change to indicate a character that is out on a task or not.

Also, if we could send characters out via the Character Book (sort of like we can do for specific tokens).  But we could access all the jobs, whenever, not just when there is a token available.


----------



## Busybee46

,


Rachel Snow White said:


> I’m so worried about not being able to welcome the queen. There’s two days left and I only have 6/10 fans 4/10 ear hats and 36,000 event currency. But I will never spend 20 dollars on a freaking character bundle. Hopefully I can get her before the event ends.


that's where I was yesterday evening and now I just need 1 more ear hat.... good luck!


----------



## nicki401

So this is super weird but I have found I only get the queens drops between 2am and 5am. Its so random but thats what happens to me


----------



## MinnieMe333

I think if you could choose to display the task list longest to shortest rather than vice versa that would do for me. (After the token tasks being top first of all.) Most of my time is spent scrolling down to the longest task!


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I'd like to see a "backstage area" where the characters can go on extended coffee breaks.
Just like in the real parks.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I welcomed the queen and decided that I was not going to level up any of the characters, so I can keep my EC on the higher side.  How does the conversion work? I don’t remember and never really paid attention in the past. Thanks for your help.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I welcomed the queen and decided that I was not going to level up any of the characters, so I can keep my EC on the higher side.  How does the conversion work? I don’t remember and never really paid attention in the past. Thanks for your help.


1 gem = 2,000 event credit

Not sure if that will change this time around after the interns went and lowered all of the credit per task.


----------



## supernova

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I'd like to see a "backstage area" where the characters can go on extended coffee breaks.
> Just like in the real parks.


I think you're asking for quite a bit here.


----------



## lmmatooki

So I would like to see a tab where we can see all the characters and their tasks or at least them grouped into movies. The least amount of scrolling would be ideal and some way that repeating a task could be easier than how it is now would also be great. I also do not like the extra clicking we have to do for the parade when it ends, I was fine with the way it was. I dunno but I just think for how big this game has become, it could be executed way better for the ease of playing. I believe that the quicker you make in and out the playing of the game just means we could potentially log in more frequently. It almost feels like a chore to send characters out and collect from characters more than for the fun of the game.


----------



## lmmatooki

In other news, I am just slightly over 51K EC and I am ranked #2 in the mini event, so hopefully that means 3,000 EC for me!


----------



## lmmatooki

And finally, I have started my first battle with Shere Khan with 17/40 so far.


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> So I would like to see a tab where we can see all the characters and their tasks or at least them grouped into movies. The least amount of scrolling would be ideal and some way that repeating a task could be easier than how it is now would also be great. I also do not like the extra clicking we have to do for the parade when it ends, I was fine with the way it was. I dunno but I just think for how big this game has become, it could be executed way better for the ease of playing. I believe that the quicker you make in and out the playing of the game just means we could potentially log in more frequently. It almost feels like a chore to send characters out and collect from characters more than for the fun of the game.



I like the idea of some type of tab, or list view like you mentioned. Something like a table view with the rows being characters and columns for things like character / level info / job ( what they’re doing and/or select a job) / time remaining / repeat job checkbox / cancel job button / speed up job button! Also give us the option of how characters are listed like alphabetical (asending/descending) / movie / ???. if they feel they need to monetize this make it part of Merlin and make it a purchasable option. I would gladly pay a few hundred gems to have control like this.

I also agree that making it easier and quicker to play the game. Sadly, it seems like most games and apps want to keep you in the game longer, not shorter, which is great if it's fun, not so much when it feels like a chore or a grind. The primary game I play, Marvel Puzzle Quest, which is a match 3 type of game, just made changes, that require players to play considerably longer. Let’s just say many of the players are not happy. In my case, if I want to get the same final reward I was getting before the changes, I have to play twice as much.


----------



## PrincessS121212

A really basic compromise would be instead of the character tasks appearing on a scroll bar on the right as it is currently, lay them out across the whole screen like a grid in a smaller font and button size so you can see all the tasks at once, which would skip the scrolling to get to the longer tasks, then add a couple longer tasks like 48 hours and 1 week, and finally at the bottom of the character task list, add a button to repeat character task.


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> In other news, I am just slightly over 51K EC and I am ranked #2 in the mini event, so hopefully that means 3,000 EC for me!


The EC is so much lower this time!  Usually by this point in the event I've got most of my characters except the villain up to level 6, bought 2 decorations, and am sitting around 110K EC with 1 day to go.
This time around, even after spending my weekends playing literally every hour for over 12 hours and checking in 4+ times a weekday, I only barely welcomed the queen this morning and none of my characters are even at level 5 except mad hatter and march hare.  I'm sitting on 57K EC and I haven't even had a chance to buy a single decoration.  It looks like I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and buy 1 decoration (I like to collect 1 of everything) and not get the full gem conversion which is a bummer.  
I'm sitting at 1st on my leaderboard, so that will help a little, but I was hoping to get at least 75K EC this event and I'll be lucky to break 60K by the end.


----------



## Busybee46

lmmatooki said:


> So I would like to see a tab where we can see all the characters and their tasks or at least them grouped into movies. The least amount of scrolling would be ideal and some way that repeating a task could be easier than how it is now would also be great. I also do not like the extra clicking we have to do for the parade when it ends, I was fine with the way it was. I dunno but I just think for how big this game has become, it could be executed way better for the ease of playing. I believe that the quicker you make in and out the playing of the game just means we could potentially log in more frequently. It almost feels like a chore to send characters out and collect from characters more than for the fun of the game.


I guess the question becomes, why are we playing and what are the characters there for? If they are no longer part of a story line, then at least they are earning currency towards evolving the kingdom. If you have the time to log in frequently, you can maximise that, otherwise, maybe longer background tasks would be ok, at a lower rate of return?


----------



## Hope Loneheart

what I would like is this; when you go into the character book/castle you can click on a character and that'll take you to them, if their not doing a task their menu will pop up like if you clicked on them in the park or their icon on the top left. If their on task, it'll show their progress window. and with this, my idea for a free roaming could work; at the bottom of the character menu you have an option to let the character wounder the park until you end it (a end task button when the gem button is on tasks.) It would have a low magic/star per hour rate but it would keep them busy for as long as you like.


----------



## Busybee46

PrincessS121212 said:


> The EC is so much lower this time!  Usually by this point in the event I've got most of my characters except the villain up to level 6, bought 2 decorations, and am sitting around 110K EC with 1 day to go.
> This time around, even after spending my weekends playing literally every hour for over 12 hours and checking in 4+ times a weekday, I only barely welcomed the queen this morning and none of my characters are even at level 5 except mad hatter and march hare.  I'm sitting on 57K EC and I haven't even had a chance to buy a single decoration.  It looks like I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and buy 1 decoration (I like to collect 1 of everything) and not get the full gem conversion which is a bummer.
> I'm sitting at 1st on my leaderboard, so that will help a little, but I was hoping to get at least 75K EC this event and I'll be lucky to break 60K by the end.


There is no promise of gem conversion.... perhaps they figured too many were getting free gems and so it has been adjusted to make sure you can get enough, without having loads left over? Get the decorations and enjoy them. After welcoming the Queen, i have less than 18k. That ŵill be bumped up a bit by the half cup trophy prize, but I am thinking to get the flower dec and maybe another cat bench. My problem is finding the room for everything! Maybe I have kept too many of my chest treasures.. do they add value to the kingdom?


----------



## xthebowdenx

Never mind...


----------



## Aces86

Welcoming the queen! Phew!


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> I like the idea of some type of tab, or list view like you mentioned. Something like a table view with the rows being characters and columns for things like character / level info / job ( what they’re doing and/or select a job) / time remaining / repeat job checkbox / cancel job button / speed up job button! Also give us the option of how characters are listed like alphabetical (asending/descending) / movie / ???. if they feel they need to monetize this make it part of Merlin and make it a purchasable option. I would gladly pay a few hundred gems to have control like this.
> 
> I also agree that making it easier and quicker to play the game. Sadly, it seems like most games and apps want to keep you in the game longer, not shorter, which is great if it's fun, not so much when it feels like a chore or a grind. The primary game I play, Marvel Puzzle Quest, which is a match 3 type of game, just made changes, that require players to play considerably longer. Let’s just say many of the players are not happy. In my case, if I want to get the same final reward I was getting before the changes, I have to play twice as much.


Completely agree. And apparently, they don't really know gameplayers as much as they thought they did haha


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessS121212 said:


> A really basic compromise would be instead of the character tasks appearing on a scroll bar on the right as it is currently, lay them out across the whole screen like a grid in a smaller font and button size so you can see all the tasks at once, which would skip the scrolling to get to the longer tasks, then add a couple longer tasks like 48 hours and 1 week, and finally at the bottom of the character task list, add a button to repeat character task.


That's roughly what I was imagining as well!


----------



## mmmears

I’d settle for just making sure all the characters have 24hr tasks. Some don’t and they are currently useless and there is no way to get rid of them.


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessS121212 said:


> The EC is so much lower this time!  Usually by this point in the event I've got most of my characters except the villain up to level 6, bought 2 decorations, and am sitting around 110K EC with 1 day to go.
> This time around, even after spending my weekends playing literally every hour for over 12 hours and checking in 4+ times a weekday, I only barely welcomed the queen this morning and none of my characters are even at level 5 except mad hatter and march hare.  I'm sitting on 57K EC and I haven't even had a chance to buy a single decoration.  It looks like I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and buy 1 decoration (I like to collect 1 of everything) and not get the full gem conversion which is a bummer.
> I'm sitting at 1st on my leaderboard, so that will help a little, but I was hoping to get at least 75K EC this event and I'll be lucky to break 60K by the end.


I am at 57K now as well, I haven't been close to the top reward in other events but I am pretty proud of even getting this much EC considering the circumstances


----------



## KimRonRufus

One day left and my queen drops have been TERRIBLE! I've been trying for days, but I only have 4 hats, 4 fans, and 13,000 currency! I do have the tea cups, but I think I'm gonna just give up on her. Even Mickey and Minnie's 8 hour dance didn't give me anything! I'll save my currency for whatever gems I get in the end.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Opened the game to have Mickey tell me they were planning a party and I was to come back this weekend for a special gift. Anyone else get this?


----------



## tweeter

AJGolden1013 said:


> Opened the game to have Mickey tell me they were planning a party and I was to come back this weekend for a special gift. Anyone else get this?



I got the same message. Micky's birthday is the 18th, so I suppose the party is for him.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Opened the game to have Mickey tell me they were planning a party and I was to come back this weekend for a special gift. Anyone else get this?


I also got the message!


----------



## hopemax

So, now that it is the end of the event, I noticed the float gives 550 EC.  A character's 1 hr task would take 55 hrs to equal that.  And, I guess we should have had Jessie and Goofy on 6 min tasks from the beginning. Even if you can only check twice per hour that's 16 EC vs 10 EC for the hour task.  Strategy for next time, if the rates remain so low.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Agree that this is a real and growing problem with the game. Sadly, during events, the best “solution” I’ve found is sending non-essential characters out on their longest available job, and lets be honest that really isn’t a solution. During non-event times, I just keep most characters unemployed. For the few remaining characters I have left to level, I end up going thru the character tab to select jobs that way.
> 
> As far as solutions go, I don’t think putting characters away is the answer. I think having a check box that would automatically have a character repeat a job would be the best solution. Of course that’s much easier said than done, and how it would be implemented would be a real issue. How do you cancel a job or even find a character that is currently working on a job? I’m glad I’m not the one who has to figure this out, but I really hope they are working on solutions.



I wonder if they could just have all the characters that have something to do with the event (so the event characters and those that can earn items or EC) come up first so at least you can get through all those characters first/quicker and only deal with the other characters if you have more time/want to ... not a perfect solution but I think would help a bit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I'd like to see a "backstage area" where the characters can go on extended coffee breaks.
> Just like in the real parks.



That would be fun to open the "utilidoors" section


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> So, now that it is the end of the event, I noticed the float gives 550 EC.  A character's 1 hr task would take 55 hrs to equal that.  And, I guess we should have had Jessie and Goofy on 6 min tasks from the beginning. Even if you can only check twice per hour that's 16 EC vs 10 EC for the hour task.  Strategy for next time, if the rates remain so low.



It feels like the EC for tasks was a bit different for this one in a number of ways - for example, most of the time the two-person joint tasks give you less than the combined total of each doing the same length task separately, but for this event they gave your more - so even like if you have the White rabbit and the Cat do a 2 hour one that gives you 38 EC vs 17 each (34 combined) for separate 2 hour tasks


----------



## KPach525

Well I managed to welcome the Queen last night, and place top 10 in the trophy event, leaving me with a whopping 17k in EC and 23 hours left... I’m at the point where I’m starting to not care. The game is slowly losing me culminating from all the points detailed above *sigh*


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> That ŵill be bumped up a bit by the half cup trophy prize, but I am thinking to get the flower dec and maybe another cat bench. My problem is finding the room for everything! Maybe I have kept too many of my chest treasures.. do they add value to the kingdom?


Decorations are completely worthless as far as game play.  The Gameloft interns pretty much had to admit that fact when they decided to allow us to dump the dozens and dozens of benches we won in chests into Merlin's cauldron for the elixirs they had to invent for this issue.  Or something like that.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> That would be fun to open the "utilidoors" section


And see a bunch of local sweaty Florida teens on break with their costume heads off?


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> There is no promise of gem conversion.... perhaps they figured too many were getting free gems and so it has been adjusted to make sure you can get enough, without having loads left over?


Well yes, I'm sure Gameloft would prefer we buy a gem bundle pack, rather than continually handing out 80 free gems to players.


----------



## McCoy

AJGolden1013 said:


> Opened the game to have Mickey tell me they were planning a party and I was to come back this weekend for a special gift. Anyone else get this?





tweeter said:


> I got the same message. Micky's birthday is the 18th, so I suppose the party is for him.





lmmatooki said:


> I also got the message!



I wouldn't get hopes up too high.  Last year for Mickey's birthday we got some magic, a standard Mickey hat concession stand, and a bush. Free is free I guess.  Who knows, maybe this year will be something at least interesting though.


----------



## ArgeDroz

So what are your "end of event" strategies?  Personally, I save any missions for characters that are non-event.  I only send characters out on tasks that have the chance of earning a token.  Actually, once I got the queen, I stopped any non-event missions for event characters.  Also, I know most try to save up the event currency for the gem conversion in the end and while I definitely agree with that, I don't mind giving up 1 gem later to get a character leveled up now.  For example, I just leveled up Alice to 5 (I think) and it cost me 1,500 EC.  My reason for doing this is so non-event characters can have tasks to do today that actually mean something.  I'd rather Alice finish with 2 potions or ear hats, than save the EC and now Mike, Minnie, Jack & Sally have nothing to do tomorrow.  You know what I mean?  That's the worst part to me about events is that most of the non-event characters lose the ability to get token for event characters.  I think I'm going to have characters stop going on tasks to get the keys and heart locks too.  Tomorrow, the half tea cups will only take 1 character 1 hour instead of 4 characters 1 hour, so I'll probably send Jessie to get March Hare hats and stuff like that instead.  Just my thoughts, would love to hear your strategies as well.


----------



## ArgeDroz

ArgeDroz said:


> So what are your "end of event" strategies?  Personally, I save any missions for characters that are non-event.  I only send characters out on tasks that have the chance of earning a token.  Actually, once I got the queen, I stopped any non-event missions for event characters.  Also, I know most try to save up the event currency for the gem conversion in the end and while I definitely agree with that, I don't mind giving up 1 gem later to get a character leveled up now.  For example, I just leveled up Alice to 5 (I think) and it cost me 1,500 EC.  My reason for doing this is so non-event characters can have tasks to do today that actually mean something.  I'd rather Alice finish with 2 potions or ear hats, than save the EC and now Mike, Minnie, Jack & Sally have nothing to do tomorrow.  You know what I mean?  That's the worst part to me about events is that most of the non-event characters lose the ability to get token for event characters.  I think I'm going to have characters stop going on tasks to get the keys and heart locks too.  Tomorrow, the half tea cups will only take 1 character 1 hour instead of 4 characters 1 hour, so I'll probably send Jessie to get March Hare hats and stuff like that instead.  Just my thoughts, would love to hear your strategies as well.


Also, make sure you use all your keys and heart locks.  They'll be gone tomorrow.


----------



## mikegood2

ArgeDroz said:


> So what are your "end of event" strategies?  Personally, I save any missions for characters that are non-event.  I only send characters out on tasks that have the chance of earning a token.  Actually, once I got the queen, I stopped any non-event missions for event characters.  Also, I know most try to save up the event currency for the gem conversion in the end and while I definitely agree with that, I don't mind giving up 1 gem later to get a character leveled up now.  *For example, I just leveled up Alice to 5 (I think) and it cost me 1,500 EC.*  My reason for doing this is so non-event characters can have tasks to do today that actually mean something.  I'd rather Alice finish with 2 potions or ear hats, than save the EC and now Mike, Minnie, Jack & Sally have nothing to do tomorrow.  You know what I mean?  That's the worst part to me about events is that most of the non-event characters lose the ability to get token for event characters.  I think I'm going to have characters stop going on tasks to get the keys and heart locks too.  Tomorrow, the half tea cups will only take 1 character 1 hour instead of 4 characters 1 hour, so I'll probably send Jessie to get March Hare hats and stuff like that instead.  Just my thoughts, would love to hear your strategies as well.



I’m doing the same. I want to level up every event character as high as possible before the event ends. Figured since I was unlikely to get the 80K by the end of the event, I might as well. Basically I look at it as spending 1 gem, for each event character I level up more. To me that’s a great investment. 

Currently have my event characters at level 6, 8, 8, 8, 7, 4, 8. 3 of the 4 Level 8s are ready to level, but I prefer them collecting items instead of spending 16 hours leveling.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ArgeDroz said:


> Also, make sure you use all your keys and heart locks.  They'll be gone tomorrow.



and each lunchbox your clear gets you 30 EC, so can help with your total a little bit at least


----------



## MrsPottts

So yellow Alice and friends tasks will stay open when the event ends right?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Well yes, I'm sure Gameloft would prefer we buy a gem bundle pack, rather than continually handing out 80 free gems to players.



Yep.  I hope they realize that when they get too greedy some of us won't be playing their little game anymore.


----------



## supernova

MrsPottts said:


> So yellow Alice and friends tasks will stay open when the event ends right?


Right.  Actually, every task from the event will turn yellow.  They don't go away.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yep.  I hope they realize that when they get too greedy some of us won't be playing their little game anymore.


Friggin' interns.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Friggin' interns.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So i finally welcomed the queen with 14 hours left. Yay!! I’ve never been so nervous on this game before. Before the event started i had about 175k magic with the quest to unlock adventure mountain (I think that’s what it’s called) (priced at 500k) before i could go further in my jungle book quests. Now im at 435k magic so im almost there and i think i should get to 500k tomorrow. What sucks is that i had gotten my ec to around 50k before i welcomed the queen. My gem exchange is going to be low when the event ends tomorrow.


----------



## lmmatooki

Currently at 60,442 EC and hopefully I can get enough to make it to 62K tomorrow!


----------



## mmmears

I'm currently at 70K.  I had been working hard to collect it over the past few days, but life got in the way and I really didn't get to play much today.


----------



## supernova

I'm at exactly 56,400 right now.  I could have been much higher, but I always try to cap out my event characters at level 7.  Had I kept them at 6 this time around, my currency would have certainly been different.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

End of event progress

Level 9 Cheshire Cat
Level 8 Mad Hatter, March Hare, White Rabbit and Caterpillar
Level 6 Alice
Level 4 Queen
Not sure why but got bench decoration and flower statue and am at 54k EC

Non event just working on Shere Khan who is at level 8 now

Wonder how long we will have until they do a Christmas event?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Really didn't bother leveling up the Alice characters much more than needed - so will have a lot of that do work on after the event ends

Alice - Level 3
Mad Hatter - Level 6
March hair - Level 6
White Rabbit - Level 5
Caterpillar - Level 5
Queen - Level 2
Cheshire Cat - Level 4

Currently at ~63k EC




MickeySkywalker said:


> Wonder how long we will have until they do a Christmas event?



I hope they don't do anything big - maybe just a few extra outfits, decorations, maybe an attraction or something ... not a full on event as I feel like I need to catch my breath and that is such a busy time of the year anyway

Plus, in addition to the Alice characters I still have some leveling up to do with Jungle Book and Aladdin characters along with the Toy Alien


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope they don't do anything big - maybe just a few extra outfits, decorations, maybe an attraction or something ... not a full on event as I feel like I need to catch my breath and that is such a busy time of the year anyway
> 
> Plus, in addition to the Alice characters I still have some leveling up to do with Jungle Book and Aladdin characters along with the Toy Alien



I'm guessing it'll be a small Frozen event that starts in the next few days - their "Holiday" outfits are currently listed as "Coming Soon" and were added in the Wonderland update. I'm guessing it's supposed to start before their next update is released, which I think is usually a week after an event ends?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> I'm guessing it'll be a small Frozen event that starts in the next few days - their "Holiday" outfits are currently listed as "Coming Soon" and were added in the Wonderland update. I'm guessing it's supposed to start before their next update is released, which I think is usually a week after an event ends?



yeah, good call - plus the new Olaf "short" (and I put "short" in quotes since it isn't very short) comes out next week in the U.S. with Coco - so timing works out with that as well - so new outfits and maybe some decorations from the new short, etc.

Though, will be weird to have a full on Christmas/Holiday themed mini event when they still have the Halloween decorations up so maybe they at least roll out taking away the Halloween stuff at the same time


----------



## xthebowdenx

I don’t think I have ever ended an event with characters leveled up so much. 

Alice - 6
Hatter - 7
Hare - 7
Rabbit - 8
Caterpillar - 6
Queen - 4
Cheshire - 8


----------



## mmmears

I don't think I have ever ended an event with the characters NOT leveled up much.  I guess I have lots of work yet to do. I didn't bother taking them higher than needed towards the end, so Alice is only at L3.


----------



## mikegood2

Alice - Level 6
Mad Hatter - Level 8 (ready to level)
March hair - Level 8 (ready to level)
White Rabbit - Level 8 (ready to level)
Caterpillar - Level 8
Queen - Level 4
Cheshire Cat - Level 8 (ready to level)

Currently at 41K EC

Definitely the lowest amount ot EC I’ve ever ended with, but also the highest I’ve ever had characters leveled.


----------



## CallieMar

Will have almost 62k in EC, I’ll probably make it up through parades quickly so I’m fine with that.  I feel like the event was the right length (I got a little burned out the last couple of days) BUT they should have unlocked Alice a few days earlier.

I’m working on welcoming Shere Khan. For those of you who still had other characters to level up, did you continue to level while collecting for him? Or did you max out tokens for everyone? I wonder how much of an issue it is since his tokens are legendary anyway and I could see that being a real grind by keeping other characters “idle” when they could be leveled up and collecting for others.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Event ending

Alice - 3
Mad Hatter - 6
March Hare - 7
White Rabbit - 7
Caterpillar - 5
Queen - 1
Cheshire Cat - 6

EC - I’m hoping to reach 66,000 by the end, which is less than half an hour.  I don’t know when the next event will be, but I really hope the next event they do is Winnie the Pooh


----------



## tweeter

AJGolden1013 said:


> Event ending
> 
> Alice - 3
> Mad Hatter - 6
> March Hare - 7
> White Rabbit - 7
> Caterpillar - 5
> Queen - 1
> Cheshire Cat - 6
> 
> EC - I’m hoping to reach 66,000 by the end, which is less than half an hour.  I don’t know when the next event will be, but I really hope the next event they do is Winnie the Pooh



My ending was similar to your's.

I reached 68,000 EC

Alice - 4
Mad Hatter - 6
March Hare - 5
White Rabbit - 5
Caterpillar - 6
Queen - 2
Cheshire Cat - 6

34 gems awarded for the 68k EC.


----------



## lmmatooki

Ended with 64,267 EC and got 32 gems, I'm cool with that!


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, good call - plus the new Olaf "short" (and I put "short" in quotes since it isn't very short) comes out next week in the U.S. with Coco - so timing works out with that as well - so new outfits and maybe some decorations from the new short, etc.
> 
> Though, will be weird to have a full on Christmas/Holiday themed mini event when they still have the Halloween decorations up so maybe they at least roll out taking away the Halloween stuff at the same time


They usually have to do a soft "reset" on the game to take away the event/themed title screen and return it to Mickey.  That will also give them a chance to remove the ridiculous tomb stones and square trees before decking out Main Street with garland and fake snow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> They usually have to do a soft "reset" on the game to take away the event/themed title screen and return it to Mickey.  That will also give them a chance to remove the ridiculous tomb stones and square trees before decking out Main Street with garland and fake snow.



yeah, agreed - just interested that the game was already loaded with the new Frozen outfits ... would have thought that could have happened at the same time as they did that "soft reset" - but maybe they were using it as a bit of advertisment as to what is coming


----------



## hopemax

30 gems in my IOS game, 19 gems in my Windows game.

Now the long slog of leveling everyone up.


----------



## AllanM

Hi, new to board and hope someone can offer advice. I was one item away from being ready to welcome Alice, and sadly didn’t achieve it before event ended. I was under the impression if you were already collecting for a character, you would be able to complete? So frustrated that I was that close!


----------



## hopemax

AllanM said:


> Hi, new to board and hope someone can offer advice. I was one item away from being ready to welcome Alice, and sadly didn’t achieve it before event ended. I was under the impression if you were already collecting for a character, you would be able to complete? So frustrated that I was that close!



I'm sorry you missed out on getting Alice.  You do have to hit the "Welcome" button on their Character Book Page before the event ends, but the Character Book timer doesn't have to finish counting down.  Maybe that's what you misinterpreted?  Once the event ends, you will be able to level up characters, but you won't be able to Welcome Event characters that you didn't get (like the Queen of Hearts, in your case).

In the future, if you are down to only needing a couple tokens...before the event ends, click the Welcome button and it will tell you how many gems it would take to buy the tokens you are missing and welcome the character.  I think one token costs about 40ish gems. So it might be worth it if you are down to needing 1-3 tokens and you have the gems.


----------



## supernova

AllanM said:


> Hi, new to board and hope someone can offer advice. I was one item away from being ready to welcome Alice, and sadly didn’t achieve it before event ended. I was under the impression if you were already collecting for a character, you would be able to complete? So frustrated that I was that close!


Sometimes, if you catch the Gameloft interns in a good mood (maybe they received an "A" in Intro to College Math that day?), they have been known to gift characters to players who were very close to welcoming them.  I'd say one token away would qualify.  Send an email and see what happens.  You might luck out.


----------



## Quellman

28 gems and my characters are all low level because I wanted to maximize event currency.


----------



## mmmears

I ended up with 37 gems, so not too bad.  Now I have lots of work to do leveling up those characters that were just sitting there bored and collecting EC this week.  I also bought Jack Sparrow (with earned gems) this week so I would have something interesting to do, so I'm working on getting him up to L6 in the hopes that they will eventually continue the Pirates storyline.



CallieMar said:


> I’m working on welcoming Shere Khan. For those of you who still had other characters to level up, did you continue to level while collecting for him? Or did you max out tokens for everyone? I wonder how much of an issue it is since his tokens are legendary anyway and I could see that being a real grind by keeping other characters “idle” when they could be leveled up and collecting for others.



I've been slowly working on leveling Shere Khan.  There was very little overlap between the characters needed for his tokens and the other events going on in my kingdom.  His tokens drop so infrequently anyway... so in this case I didn't mind any overlap when I was leveling up the other JB characters.


----------



## ArgeDroz

mikegood2 said:


> Alice - Level 6
> Mad Hatter - Level 8 (ready to level)
> March hair - Level 8 (ready to level)
> White Rabbit - Level 8 (ready to level)
> Caterpillar - Level 8
> Queen - Level 4
> Cheshire Cat - Level 8 (ready to level)
> 
> Currently at 41K EC
> 
> Definitely the lowest amount ot EC I’ve ever ended with, but also the highest I’ve ever had characters leveled.


I'm similar to you, but how on earth did you get so much EC? I set an alarm & login every hour. I have every non-event character that can earn EC doing those tasks. I did miss a few days 'cuz I was traveling. But I only ended with 24k EC. I don't know what more I can do. Would love to hear how you did.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> They usually have to do a soft "reset" on the game to take away the event/themed title screen and return it to Mickey.  That will also give them a chance to remove the ridiculous tomb stones and square trees before decking out Main Street with garland and fake snow.



It also gets rid of unwanted items in chests that we no longer need like keys and heartlocks


----------



## Beccybooboo

Brought the flower decoration and the 10 gem bench leveled up Queen and Alice and got 30 gems for the remaining just over 60,000 EC. The bench was a let down its tiny, I did think it was cute and wanted everything that Alice had to offer she was a favorite as a kid so my kid brain just had to have everything lol


----------



## Beccybooboo

I found with this event once I got the Queen I didnt see the need to check in as often. I wasnt going to chase non existent extra event currency that I previously would have already had at that stage in past events- usually there would be the race to upgrade event characters using EC over 80,000 that needed to be used or it would be wasted. Didnt see the point in trying to go for 70,000 so I just used the excess over 60,000 to buy flower decoration and level Queen and Alice.


----------



## AllanM

supernova said:


> Sometimes, if you catch the Gameloft interns in a good mood (maybe they received an "A" in Intro to College Math that day?), they have been known to gift characters to players who were very close to welcoming them.  I'd say one token away would qualify.  Send an email and see what happens.  You might luck out.


Thanks for that, have sent mail so I shall see what they say!


----------



## Lady Libra

hopemax said:


> You do have to hit the "Welcome" button on their Character Book Page before the event ends, but the Character Book timer doesn't have to finish counting down.



From what I've seen people mention on Reddit, the timer does need to have finished counting down; https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi..._am_welcoming_alice_when_the_event_ends_will/


----------



## mikegood2

ArgeDroz said:


> I'm similar to you, but how on earth did you get so much EC? I set an alarm & login every hour. I have every non-event character that can earn EC doing those tasks. I did miss a few days 'cuz I was traveling. But I only ended with 24k EC. I don't know what more I can do. Would love to hear how you did.



Sounds like we approached things roughly the same. I also set an alarm every hour for parts of the event. I didn’t set any alarms during the night, except I did set 1 on 2 different nights when I close to finishing collecting items for Alice.

The only difference I noticed is you didn’t mention if you got the Alice float? If you didn’t that would make up the difference. The float brought me an extra 1K+ EC each day. I consider he float one of the best investments formevents.


----------



## mrzrich

AllanM said:


> Hi, new to board and hope someone can offer advice. I was one item away from being ready to welcome Alice, and sadly didn’t achieve it before event ended. I was under the impression if you were already collecting for a character, you would be able to complete? So frustrated that I was that close!



FYI, If you do get Alice at a later date from a legendary chest or some other promotion, you still have all of those token that you have collected.  I was very close to welcoming Mr. Incredible during the Incredibles event.  When I got him a year later, I was able to immediately level him up to level 5 or 6 because I had so many of his tokens.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Beccybooboo said:


> It also gets rid of unwanted items in chests that we no longer need like keys and heartlocks


I just got a key and lock out of two chests...


----------



## ChiffonDior

I'm inching closer to 15,000 elixirs. Is there a consensus about which attraction is better, Jumpin' Jellyfish or the Golden Zephyr?


----------



## JamesGarvey

ChiffonDior said:


> I'm inching closer to 15,000 elixirs. Is there a consensus about which attraction is better, Jumpin' Jellyfish or the Golden Zephyr?



Golden Zephyr if you are still leveling/welcoming Bagheera, as if has a chance to drop the Perch token. the only selling point to Jellyfish is it drops gold trophies during striking gold mini events


----------



## ChiffonDior

JamesGarvey said:


> Golden Zephyr if you are still leveling/welcoming Bagheera, as if has a chance to drop the Perch token. the only selling point to Jellyfish is it drops gold trophies during striking gold mini events



Thank you!


----------



## Beccybooboo

xthebowdenx said:


> I just got a key and lock out of two chests...



You need to close the game and restart it then those items will be removed.


----------



## Busybee46

I ended up with 9 gems, but I'm happy with that. as I have only been playing a month or so, I don't have so many characters yet to earn EC. At least I got to welcome Alice and all her team, and they are mostly level 7 or 8 apart from the Queen who is only level 2 and Alice level 5, plus I got the decorations, a concession and 2 trophies. Now I can get back to the important business of what I need to do to defeat Zurg! Close to being able to welcome Pete, so maybe there will be some more progress after that. I am really looking forward to being able to add Minnie too. I've never played a game that demands so much attention though, not sure that I really want to dedicate so much of my life, there is a lot else in the world to be doing...


----------



## supernova

The Halloween update came about a week and a half before Halloween.  Wondering how deep into December they'll go for Christmas.


----------



## supernova

AllanM said:


> Thanks for that, have sent mail so I shall see what they say!


Good luck Allan.  Let me know what happens.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I ended the event with 65.5K, as I splurged at the last moment and bought one flower decoration to satisfy my need to have 1 of everything in the park whether it's useful or not.  Fairly happy with the 33 gems I got, but I know with an extra 2 days I definitely would have gotten the full 80K EC.
Lowest I've ever had the characters leveled up after an event too.  Hatter and Hare at 5, WR and Cheshire Cat at 4, Alice at 3, and Queen at 1.  At least pushing for EC the last 3 days, I had all the tokens and enough cups to level every single character up as soon as the event ended.  
I'm glad I waited, as I now have lots more to do, since I still have to finish leveling up 2 Aladdin characters, all my Jungle Book characters, and the TS Alien in addition to all the new characters.  Drops for Bagheera and Shere Khan are so slow, it will be nice to have low level characters to work on in between the grind for epic/legendary tokens.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I just got a gift of magic, 11 gems and a Mickey Glove Boutique


----------



## Quellman

MickeySkywalker said:


> I just got a gift of magic, 11 gems and a Mickey Glove Boutique


Must be an early Mickey Birthday item!  Last year it was a hat stand if I remember right.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Quellman said:


> Must be an early Mickey Birthday item!  Last year it was a hat stand if I remember right.


I figured it would be Saturday. Wonder if we will get something everyday this weekend or if this is a one time deal?


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> The Halloween update came about a week and a half before Halloween.  Wondering how deep into December they'll go for Christmas.


LOL


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> I just got a gift of magic, 11 gems and a Mickey Glove Boutique


I just got the same thing and I am wondering if it is a one time thing or not.


----------



## lmmatooki

Has anyone else had a problem with watching a video to skip the cooldown for collecting from buildings with Merlin? I just watched a video and after it ended, the message of "your cooldown has been skipped" didn't pop up, the countdown is still going, and it won't let me watch a video now.


----------



## lmmatooki

Felt good to take a break from the game for the rest of the day yesterday! To cool myself down from it, I am going to be stepping away and only work on just sending characters to collect tokens for now and level up the remaining characters! May not be on the board as frequently now, unless they throw another Aladdin type event crap on us lol (if they are reading this, PLEASE NO, give us a break to prepare for Christmas!)

Edit: And of course work on welcoming Shere Khan as well


----------



## Wdw1015

Guess the mystery of the Frozen costumes has been solved....they can be yours for 120 gems each! 

Uhhh....no thanks


----------



## chocolatte89

MickeySkywalker said:


> I just got a gift of magic, 11 gems and a Mickey Glove Boutique



I got the magic and the gems, but wasn't gifted the glove boutique. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Wdw1015 said:


> Guess the mystery of the Frozen costumes has been solved....they can be yours for 120 gems each!
> 
> Uhhh....no thanks


Or there are bundles for each and a concession stand for $4.99 my first thought is no to both but I bet the next event will require these costumes


----------



## lmmatooki

Oh my...this is how they are going to get people to buy gems for sure or buy the bundles...greedy for cash these days


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeySkywalker said:


> I just got a gift of magic, 11 gems and a Mickey Glove Boutique



same here ... 1,928 magic (Mickey's debut year)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Also, Frozen characters/building in the Legendary chests now


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> Guess the mystery of the Frozen costumes has been solved....they can be yours for 120 gems each!
> 
> Uhhh....no thanks


Just saw that you posted this, oops!


----------



## lmmatooki

I just love seeing the frozen characters walking around downtown Disney Halloween in their Christmas costumes!


----------



## ISmellBeef

Wdw1015 said:


> Guess the mystery of the Frozen costumes has been solved....they can be yours for 120 gems each!
> 
> Uhhh....no thanks


 120 gems thats ... wow... 

(I was a lurker here but I decided to hop on board)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeySkywalker said:


> Or there are bundles for each and a concession stand for $4.99 my first thought is no to both but I bet the next event will require these costumes



Ugh, not of fan of requiring the spending of hundreds of gems for costumes to complete the next event tasks ... to make those tasks easier, ok - but to basically require it would be a bit much and make me not really want to play that event


----------



## MickeySkywalker

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, not of fan of requiring the spending of hundreds of gems for costumes to complete the next event tasks ... to make those tasks easier, ok - but to basically require it would be a bit much and make me not really want to play that event


Hopefully that's not the case. Just thinking something seems weird about the way they are doing this


----------



## mmmears

MickeySkywalker said:


> Or there are bundles for each and a concession stand for $4.99 my first thought is no to both but I bet the next event will require these costumes



Yuck.



lmmatooki said:


> Oh my...this is how they are going to get people to buy gems for sure or buy the bundles...greedy for cash these days
> View attachment 283800 View attachment 283801 View attachment 283802 View attachment 283803 View attachment 283804 View attachment 283805 View attachment 283806



Well if people don't buy into it then it won't work.    No way and I going to give them $10 for the stupid costumes.   



ISmellBeef said:


> 120 gems thats ... wow...
> 
> (I was a lurker here but I decided to hop on board)



Welcome!  Join in on the fun!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, not of fan of requiring the spending of hundreds of gems for costumes to complete the next event tasks ... to make those tasks easier, ok - but to basically require it would be a bit much and make me not really want to play that event



Yep, me, too.  They are really pushing me to the point where I am thinking I can find a better use for my time.


----------



## Megan @ Wit & Wander

Has anyone had any luck with the legendary chests? I came in at the very end of the Frozen event and only got Anna. She only has a 6 minute task unless you have another character or building. I really don't want to spend gems if I'm just going to wind up with magic and happiness.


----------



## bluekirty

Wdw1015 said:


> Guess the mystery of the Frozen costumes has been solved....they can be yours for 120 gems each!
> 
> Uhhh....no thanks


LOL, 120 gems for Olaf to wear a bowtie.  OK.....


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mmmears said:


> Yuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if people don't buy into it then it won't work.    No way and I going to give them $10 for the stupid costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Join in on the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, me, too.  They are really pushing me to the point where I am thinking I can find a better use for my time.



They seem to be getting more greedy all the time. I totally understand they are running a business, not a charity, but if they push people too far, they will leave the game altogether. 

I'm a long term player who has spent a reasonable amount of money on the game and I'm now seriously considering if I should continue playing. I'll probably wait and see what happens over the Christmas period but if things don't improve, I can't see myself continuing much longer than that.

I am happy to spend money on the game if I'm enjoying it and feel as though I'm getting value for money. But lately the game seems to be becoming more of a chore than fun. As others have commented, something needs to be done to make it more manageable when dealing with around 100 characters.

Add on the constant, excessive money grabbing by the developers, and it makes me think there are better ways of spending my spare time.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, not of fan of requiring the spending of hundreds of gems for costumes to complete the next event tasks ... to make those tasks easier, ok - but to basically require it would be a bit much and make me not really want to play that event


Thankfully, gem characters are not normally part of the main storyline.  I still have not watched Frozen and have no intention of ever doing so.  That should give you an indication of  how quickly I'll be parting with 360 gems, or cash for a bundle.  Nice try, interns.  That stupid little snowman doesn't need a bowtie that badly.


----------



## Quellman

How did the other gem costumes help people out? I mean did they help out?   

I guess if you have gems to burn from all the bundles you've been purchasing it's nice to have something to spend them on.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Felt good to take a break from the game for the rest of the day yesterday! To cool myself down from it, I am going to be stepping away and only work on just sending characters to collect tokens for now and level up the remaining characters! May not be on the board as frequently now, unless they throw another Aladdin type event crap on us lol (if they are reading this, PLEASE NO, give us a break to prepare for Christmas!)
> 
> Edit: And of course work on welcoming Shere Khan as well


I feel the same way.  Time for a little break and enjoy real life.  This weekend I think I'll be battling others for the largest turkey at the grocery store instead of trying to level up the Queen.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Oh my...this is how they are going to get people to buy gems for sure or buy the bundles...greedy for cash these days
> View attachment 283800 View attachment 283801 View attachment 283802 View attachment 283803 View attachment 283804 View attachment 283805 View attachment 283806


Well that's just plain disappointing.


----------



## hopemax

MickeySkywalker said:


> Or there are bundles for each and a concession stand for $4.99 my first thought is no to both but I bet the next event will require these costumes



And what do we want to bet that the tasks that earn event tokens will be joint tasks...with Olaf...in his costume.


----------



## ArgeDroz

mikegood2 said:


> Sounds like we approached things roughly the same. I also set an alarm every hour for parts of the event. I didn’t set any alarms during the night, except I did set 1 on 2 different nights when I close to finishing collecting items for Alice.
> 
> The only difference I noticed is you didn’t mention if you got the Alice float? If you didn’t that would make up the difference. The float brought me an extra 1K+ EC each day. I consider he float one of the best investments formevents.


You're right!  I didn't know they got you that much.  Good to know for next time.  Thanks.


----------



## ArgeDroz

Busybee46 said:


> I ended up with 9 gems, but I'm happy with that. as I have only been playing a month or so, I don't have so many characters yet to earn EC. At least I got to welcome Alice and all her team, and they are mostly level 7 or 8 apart from the Queen who is only level 2 and Alice level 5, plus I got the decorations, a concession and 2 trophies. Now I can get back to the important business of what I need to do to defeat Zurg! Close to being able to welcome Pete, so maybe there will be some more progress after that. I am really looking forward to being able to add Minnie too. I've never played a game that demands so much attention though, not sure that I really want to dedicate so much of my life, there is a lot else in the world to be doing...


It does kinda get fun when you're welcoming a lot of characters and moving through the game progress, but it really does demand a lot of attention.  This is not a game for kids and it is not a game you pick up every once in awhile.  It's shameful how much time out of my life I have invested in this game in the past year.


----------



## pyork24

Is there a reason to buy these costumes at this point?  I've got more than enough gems, but I'm only going to spend them to get rare tokens or more gems in the future.  

Heck, I'd pack Anna, Elsa, and Olaf away if the option was given.  They haven't been useful in months and months.  I'm definitely not spending my gems to dress them in a new costume so they can annoy me in a variety of appearances.


----------



## pugprincess

I gave in to temptation and spent some gems on 2 legendary chests, since I didn't start playing until after the Frozen event and would like the characters. What did I get? A ride (the Courtyard Rink) and a decoration (Olaf's sand sculptures). I'm so annoyed. Why can't they just let us buy, say, Elsa for x amount of gems without the 'gambling' aspect of chests? (I know why. Money.) I would quite happily do that. Or even spend gems to replay an old event! I don't mind spending money on games that I enjoy, but this is leaving me with a very sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pugprincess said:


> I gave in to temptation and spent some gems on 2 legendary chests, since I didn't start playing until after the Frozen event and would like the characters. What did I get? A ride (the Courtyard Rink) and a decoration (Olaf's sand sculptures). I'm so annoyed. Why can't they just let us buy, say, Elsa for x amount of gems without the 'gambling' aspect of chests? (I know why. Money.) I would quite happily do that. Or even spend gems to replay an old event! I don't mind spending money on games that I enjoy, but this is leaving me with a very sour taste in my mouth.




Interestingly this has become a big topic with the latest Star Wars video game in that they have these "chests" that you can buy with in game currency that you can get proses from - and you can buy in game currency with real money via "micro transactions" - and people are complaining that this is basically gambling and as the game is targeted at kids you are basically promoting gambling to kids and it is now going to cost in some countries

It feels the exact same as the chests in this game (and other games like this) so I wonder if things could change in the future


----------



## Morana

I just got Kristoff after opening my 6th Legendary Chest (trying to get Anna or Elsa). Will his quests lead to any more Frozen characters or has that ship sailed?


----------



## supernova

Morana said:


> I just got Kristoff after opening my 6th Legendary Chest (trying to get Anna or Elsa). Will his quests lead to any more Frozen characters or has that ship sailed?


They don't repeat events, so those characters will not be unlocked without those silly legendary chests. Enjoy your endless snow globes and sand sculptures.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Maybe I’ve overlooked or just not understood something... but the costumes are just for fun and not necessarily good for anything else?


----------



## Onceler

Morana said:


> I just got Kristoff after opening my 6th Legendary Chest (trying to get Anna or Elsa). Will his quests lead to any more Frozen characters or has that ship sailed?



As things currently stand, it looks like there are only 2 options for getting Anna, Elsa and Olaf. You can do the legendary chest gamble or you can buy their costume bundles for $9.99 (US) each.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xthebowdenx said:


> Maybe I’ve overlooked or just not understood something... but the costumes are just for fun and not necessarily good for anything else?



We don't know what is coming - they may be needed/beneficial for an upcoming event but for now I think just decoration/to have for completeness


----------



## CallieMar

I don’t have any Frozen characters and still wouldn’t buy these bundles, but at least you know exactly what you’re getting. The legendary chests are too much of a gamble and this is how they should have made past characters available all along.


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> Maybe I’ve overlooked or just not understood something... but the costumes are just for fun and not necessarily good for anything else?





TheMaxRebo said:


> We don't know what is coming - they may be needed/beneficial for an upcoming event but for now I think just decoration/to have for completeness



Like @TheMaxRebo said, we don’t know what’s coming. My guess is that they will help collect items for something in next event/update enough that we will want them and tempted to spend the 120 gems (x3) to get them.

*Since the promotion offer lasts for 18 more days, is it a fair assumption to make that that’s when the next event starts?* I really hope not, I don’t want an event to occur during the Christmas/holiday period. Ideally event should only occur 4-6 times a year, imho.

The introduction of costumes was probably the worst addition, and biggest money grab, the game has ever made. I have successfully forgotten, what event and for whom it was for, but that one time where we had to collect fabric for costums for part of an event progression was probably the worst event experience I’ve had.

*Edit:* Just looked it up and it was fabric for Jasmine and/or Aladdin costumes. They were listed as uncommon items, but my drop rate was 20% -25%.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *Since the promotion offer lasts for 18 more days, is it a fair assumption to make that that’s when the next event starts?* I really hope not, I don’t want an event to occur during the Christmas/holiday period. Ideally event should only occur 4-6 times a year, imho.


I think we've only had 4-6 events this year anyway, though?  I'm losing track.  But at the end of the day, don't expect Gameloft to ever have a conscience.  If there was a way to make money on it, they'd have weekly events.  Then again, isn't that how often they've been running promotions and bundles these days?



mikegood2 said:


> The introduction of costumes was probably the worst addition, and biggest money grab, the game has ever made. I have successfully forgotten, what event and for whom it was for, but that one time where we had to collect fabric for costums for part of an event progression was probably the worst event experience I’ve had.
> 
> *Edit:* Just looked it up and it was fabric for Jasmine and/or Aladdin costumes. They were listed as uncommon items, but my drop rate was 20% -25%.


And I actually had the opposite experience.  The costumes came pretty quickly.  But they also served to be just as useless.  The worst for me will always be Donald's costume.  But even from that point, they just seemed pointless and useless.  I haven't used Lunar New Year, Aladdin, or BatB costumes since getting them.  Same with Christmas, although I suspect we'll be needing them again now 365 days later.  Back then it wasn't a cash grab, but more a way to give us something to do.  This Frozen costume thing?  Complete and total cash grab.  Spend it on a gem pack, or spend it on a costume and yet another concession stand which may or may not give event tokens for whatever nonsense they dream up for Christmas.


----------



## AJGolden1013

It's a really cute bundle, and I don't mind spending what will be about $17 after taxes, but I don't know if I can justify it at the moment.  At least I have time to think, so that's a plus.


----------



## Gorechick

When you have lots of gems, do you prefer to get characters or attractions? I still haven't gotten Jack Sparrow, Boo, or Wall-E. Are they worth it to get?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I think we've only had 4-6 events this year anyway, though?  I'm losing track.  But at the end of the day, don't expect Gameloft to ever have a conscience.  If there was a way to make money on it, they'd have weekly events.  Then again, isn't that how often they've been running promotions and bundles these days?



Good point, I forgot to include the 20-30 days of the events. What I should have said, and meant, was I wish they waited 2 or 3 months between events. Or better yet, drastically cut down the time of events and run new ones every month or two. I think most would agree that they have ratcheted up the amount of events the last few months. Also, I don’t expect Gameloft to have a conscience. 



supernova said:


> And I actually had the opposite experience.  The costumes came pretty quickly.  But they also served to be just as useless.  The worst for me will always be Donald's costume.  But even from that point, they just seemed pointless and useless.  I haven't used Lunar New Year, Aladdin, or BatB costumes since getting them.  Same with Christmas, although I suspect we'll be needing them again now 365 days later.  Back then it wasn't a cash grab, but more a way to give us something to do.  This Frozen costume thing?  Complete and total cash grab.  Spend it on a gem pack, or spend it on a costume and yet another concession stand which may or may not give event tokens for whatever nonsense they dream up for Christmas.



Yep, I just re-read your posts back then. It looked like their was some type of bug back then that only effected some people. Sadly, I was one of those players, but you luckily were not. If I remember correctly, while they served to be useless, they were required to be completed, before we could welcome Jafar. I do remember joking that I found it much easier to collect Jafars items, which were epic, than the fabric, which were uncommon. Yes, the Frozen costumes appears to be a money grab, just like the concession stands are. If the interns were competent, those costumes would help with some items in the next event. Based on experience, I’d say it’s 50/50 that they do


----------



## mmmears

Hey Interns - listen up!  You know what might be nice for xmas?  Adding to the main storyline.  And letting us play the game at our leisure while also enjoying time with our families.  Really.  We don't need a timed event.  Or tons of money grabs from you.


----------



## Beccybooboo

New players are hit hardest with the gamble of _possibly _receiving characters in chests from past events, there whole give us your money with no guarantee we will give you what you want _and_ it is the only way you can get these characters  concept is getting old. All of us veterans had the chance to get these characters- and there are quite a few now. We know the gamble with chests, are less inclined to purchase, so you would think they would come up with a better plan to ease the spending money aspect of the game for new players instead of the constant in your face we want your money. Give them the opportunity to gain the past event characters without a cost. Having a character book with so many that say coming soon _meaning pay soon_ would be no fun for anyone.


----------



## KPach525

Took a few days break since I got the queen before the event ended and DH deployed this week. But my update, I kept my AW characters at the min level required. I wasn’t focused this event, very busy with work, just wanted to get all the characters.  I started the event with about 250k magic and shortly before got the welcome cue for Shere Khan, so I was also trying to get as much magic as possible. And it worked, I ended with just over 1.3 mil and just welcomed SK. Still have all Aladdin to move from 9-10, Bullseye, Alien, and the rest of JB to level up. So yes, looking for a break in the events. Please.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Gorechick said:


> When you have lots of gems, do you prefer to get characters or attractions? I still haven't gotten Jack Sparrow, Boo, or Wall-E. Are they worth it to get?



I personally much rather characters over attractions


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Hey Interns - listen up!  You know what might be nice for xmas?  Adding to the main storyline.  And letting us play the game at our leisure while also enjoying time with our families.  Really.  We don't need a timed event.  Or tons of money grabs from you.


That doesn't cost millions of potions either because I'm still going to get hit hard when I finally welcome Shere Khan...Be realistic Gameloft...


----------



## luther10

WOW, I just saw a kid riding that Zootopia racetrack for the very first time... It looks pretty fun, lol...


----------



## Aces86

Mother Gothel hats are a pain in my butt!!! Glad to be able to focus on this main storyline. Agree with an earlier post, would much rather they add to main story line than another event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Hey Interns - listen up!  You know what might be nice for xmas?  Adding to the main storyline.  And letting us play the game at our leisure while also enjoying time with our families.  Really.  We don't need a timed event.  Or tons of money grabs from you.



Oh, you know there will be a tapper event

"Oh, what's that honey?  Yeah I'll see what Santa brought that you right aft I find this last snowgie"


----------



## Busybee46

What is really galling, that for those of us who have Uk app store accounts, the Frozen character bundles are 9.99 GBP, the equivalent of about 14$ .... so for all 3 that is a heck of an investment. No way! It is far too expensive.


----------



## pugprincess

Busybee46 said:


> What is really galling, that for those of us who have Uk app store accounts, the Frozen character bundles are 9.99 GBP, the equivalent of about 14$ .... so for all 3 that is a heck of an investment. No way! It is far too expensive.



This! I got excited over the bundles because I thought "great, I can get the characters without the chance element of legendary chests" but then I saw the price. Nearly £30 for all 3, it's crazy! Especially as I don't even care about the extra outfits or concession stands! I love Frozen so I'd really like the characters, but that price is just too much.


----------



## mmmears

pugprincess said:


> This! I got excited over the bundles because I thought "great, I can get the characters without the chance element of legendary chests" but then I saw the price. Nearly £30 for all 3, it's crazy! Especially as I don't even care about the extra outfits or concession stands! I love Frozen so I'd really like the characters, but that price is just too much.



Especially since most of the time these characters are completely useless...


----------



## Lady Libra

If anyone bought the Frozen costumes, can you tell me whether the new missions (I believe there is one called "A party, please!") are outside? As in you see them doing said mission in the park and the characters are not inside a building? Thanks!


----------



## ISmellBeef

Hei Guys,

It may be a stupid question but I am quite new to the game with Alice as my first event.
How often can be an event expected? 

Thank you


----------



## McCoy

Lady Libra said:


> If anyone bought the Frozen costumes, can you tell me whether the new missions (I believe there is one called "A party, please!") are outside? As in you see them doing said mission in the park and the characters are not inside a building? Thanks!


I believe I had three consecutive tasks for Olaf, each of which involved him wandering around outside, to my recollection.  I haven't had any tasks for Anna or Elsa.


----------



## McCoy

ISmellBeef said:


> Hei Guys,
> 
> It may be a stupid question but I am quite new to the game with Alice as my first event.
> How often can be an event expected?
> 
> Thank you


They do events just about every 2-3 months usually.  But, I would guess there would be an event for Christmas, though I haven't seen anything posted to that effect on their social pages at all.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Beccybooboo said:


> New players are hit hardest with the gamble of _possibly _receiving characters in chests from past events, there whole give us your money with no guarantee we will give you what you want _and_ it is the only way you can get these characters  concept is getting old. All of us veterans had the chance to get these characters- and there are quite a few now. We know the gamble with chests, are less inclined to purchase, so you would think they would come up with a better plan to ease the spending money aspect of the game for new players instead of the constant in your face we want your money. Give them the opportunity to gain the past event characters without a cost. Having a character book with so many that say coming soon _meaning pay soon_ would be no fun for anyone.



My thoughts exactly. I wouldn't mind having the Frozen characters, but I refuse to pay $30 for them. If the characters were new to the game (like the Aladdin & Alice characters were), then I might reconsider. The programming for Elsa & company was completed last year. Therefore, Gameloft has already paid for the work. It isn't too hard to add in the costuming coding and probably wasn't a large additional cost. These "deals" are simply saying, "Hey new players, we think you're suckers who will buy every character no matter what because it's Disney!"

No thank you, interns. I am not your personal piggy bank. I am not responsible for supplying your holiday bonuses.


----------



## Busybee46

Has anyone else noticed that the daily rewards take quite a bit longer than 24 hours to appear? Last week, I was collecting at 9am, now today I didn't get a reward until about 10pm. It has been getting later every day, and that isn't because I haven't been playing. Is this normal for everyone, or a bug?


----------



## McCoy

Busybee46 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the daily rewards take quite a bit longer than 24 hours to appear? Last week, I was collecting at 9am, now today I didn't get a reward until about 10pm. It has been getting later every day, and that isn't because I haven't been playing. Is this normal for everyone, or a bug?


The daily reward does not reset at midnight, or whatever time.  Rather, you get the daily reward the next time you play 24 hours from the time you received the previous daily reward.  So, it's 5pm eastern time right now, if I get the reward right now, I won't next receive the reward until at least 5pm tomorrow, depending on when I play.  So you will receive the reward later and later every day, generally speaking.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I really hope the next event will be a "mini" even like Mulan was. Fewer characters and attractions to collect but no tappers for the group token and a more laid back pace


----------



## supernova

Hope Loneheart said:


> I really hope the next event will be a "mini" even like Mulan was. Fewer characters and attractions to collect but no tappers for the group token and a more laid back pace


I was disappointed that we didn't get a villain that time, and that we had to collect fabric for costumes that I haven't revisited since.


----------



## PrincessP

Puzzle piece clues are showing up in a pop up to hint at what's next in the game.  They are from the character book section.

The edge design on my puzzle piece makes me think of Brave....

But the character book page clearly ends with the words, "You are the fairest one ........."

Maybe Snow White is coming???


----------



## MickeySkywalker

From the looks of it on the Facebook page it is snow white. That's a lot of characters to add. Hopefully not an event


----------



## Mattimation

PrincessP said:


> Puzzle piece clues are showing up in a pop up to hint at what's next in the game.  They are from the character book section.
> 
> The edge design on my puzzle piece makes me think of Brave....
> 
> But the character book page clearly ends with the words, "You are the fairest one ........."
> 
> Maybe Snow White is coming???



The book has always had the Snow White story written on it - just a nice reference to Disney history. the "puzzle" is confirmed to be Snow White though - the border is the same as the Evil Queen's magic mirror


----------



## mmmears

MickeySkywalker said:


> From the looks of it on the Facebook page it is snow white. That's a lot of characters to add. Hopefully not an event



Glad to read that they are going to add the characters from the first Disney full length movie!    And yes, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let it not be some timed event.


----------



## lmmatooki

Someone posted this on Facebook for the puzzle pieces.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Puzzle piece clues are showing up in a pop up to hint at what's next in the game.  They are from the character book section.
> 
> The edge design on my puzzle piece makes me think of Brave....
> 
> But the character book page clearly ends with the words, "You are the fairest one ........."
> 
> Maybe Snow White is coming???


Glad it's going to be Snow White.  Brave would have made for a really weak addition to the game.


----------



## hopemax

With so many potential Snow White Characters they better have figured out how to put people on tasks more efficiently.  Snow White debuted on Dec 21 which is probably why we are getting it at this time of year.  And I hope it won't be a timed event, because I will be at WDW, and I don't plan on bringing my laptop.


----------



## mmmears

I see it as a pivotal event in animation and in Disney history.  It deserves to be part of the main storyline.  It shouldn't be relegated to a quick cash grab and then having the characters becoming useless annoyances in the game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

glad to see about Snow White coming - will be interesting which characters they add - just can't see them adding each dwarfs individually ... probably just Dopey and/or Grumpy, then Snow, the prince, and the queen?

Not sure if they always tie in playing areas to what IP matches, but maybe they finally open up the areas behind It's a Small World so her buildings can be in Fantasyland.

As for buildings - assume the cottage and the gem mine at least


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> glad to see about Snow White coming - will be interesting which characters they add - just can't see them adding each dwarfs individually ... probably just Dopey and/or Grumpy, then Snow, the prince, and the queen?
> 
> Not sure if they always tie in playing areas to what IP matches, but maybe they finally open up the areas behind It's a Small World so her buildings can be in Fantasyland.
> 
> As for buildings - assume the cottage and the gem mine at least



I'd imagine they'll have at least 7 Dwarfs Mine Train and Snow White's Scary Adventure, since they seem to introduce real-life attractions connected to the IP if they exist.

As for location, I would hope they open up more space - I haven't been needing it as much lately, but it would still be nice to have more breathing room. But, they seem to be blurring the lines between Disney's well-defined lands (with Aladdin and Jungle Book sections of Frontierland), I don't think they'll concern themselves much with opening more Fantasyland. Perhaps they'll update a corner of Tomorrowland with Snow White theming, or finally open Adventureland but with a more fantasy vibe.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> glad to see about Snow White coming - will be interesting which characters they add - just can't see them adding each dwarfs individually ... probably just Dopey and/or Grumpy, then Snow, the prince, and the queen?
> 
> Not sure if they always tie in playing areas to what IP matches, *but maybe they finally open up the areas behind It's a Small World so her buildings can be in Fantasyland.*
> 
> As for buildings - assume the cottage and the gem mine at least



It would be nice if they *finally* opened that area!

Also agree that adding all the dwarfs individually might be to much. I also hope they make it part of the main story line in a game update and not an event. I know that that’s very unlikely though. What if they release a game update with Snow White the Prince, Queen and maybe a dwarf or two? Then maybe have a few mini events, 5-7 days and release 2 or 3 dwarfs for each? Or flip it around and release all 7 dwarfs in a content update and after a few weeks have an longer event, maybe 2 or 3 week, for Snow White, the Prince and Queen. For an event story line, that might make more sense.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I see it as a pivotal event in animation and in Disney history.  It deserves to be part of the main storyline.  It shouldn't be relegated to a quick cash grab and then having the characters becoming useless annoyances in the game.


Are you sure?  Because they have seven dwarfs they can sell us...


----------



## mrzrich

supernova said:


> Are you sure?  Because they have seven dwarfs they can sell us...


 sad but true


----------



## Windwaker4444

Snow White finally!!!!!   Now I really don't know if I should save up my gems, or splurge on the Frozen costumes.  I wish the interns would hint if the Frozen costumes are going to have any use for Snow White.  I spend way too much time over thinking this game!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Hope Loneheart said:


> I really hope the next event will be a "mini" even like Mulan was. Fewer characters and attractions to collect but no tappers for the group token and a more laid back pace



Looking like there is no chance for that being that the next addition will be Snow White.

I am so happy to finally welcome my favourite Princess and spend my 1501 gems on whatever is introduced.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mostly an endgame player issue right now, but does anyone else feel gold chests are pretty useless at the moment? They havent had a token gained since Jafar, served no purpose in the Jungle Book or Alice expansions, dont have drops for any permanent premium characters and pretty much only net decorations.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Beccybooboo said:


> Looking like there is no chance for that being that the next addition will be Snow White.
> 
> I am so happy to finally welcome my favourite Princess and spend my 1501 gems on whatever is introduced.


Wow.  1500 gems!  Are you the Scrooge of gems?  Wish I had that many.  Then I wouldn't be over thinking the Frozen costume thing.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Mostly an endgame player issue right now, but does anyone else feel gold chests are pretty useless at the moment? They havent had a token gained since Jafar, served no purpose in the Jungle Book or Alice expansions, dont have drops for any permanent premium characters and pretty much only net decorations.


I agree.  I have had 3 sitting in my docks since before Alice, waiting for them to become relevant again.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow.  1500 gems!  Are you the Scrooge of gems?  Wish I had that many.  Then I wouldn't be over thinking the Frozen costume thing.



Chuckle. I had close to 2000 spent some on Alice characters attractions. Been saving for a very long time in hopes of Snow White and they just kept building up  especially with the offers I have brought for previous events. Already gained another 200 since Alice event spending. The only thing I scrooged on was not buying Louie. I also didnt buy the Aladdin premiums or attractions.


----------



## Beccybooboo

JamesGarvey said:


> Mostly an endgame player issue right now, but does anyone else feel gold chests are pretty useless at the moment? They havent had a token gained since Jafar, served no purpose in the Jungle Book or Alice expansions, dont have drops for any permanent premium characters and pretty much only net decorations.



Agreed and they just keep dropping.


----------



## AJGolden1013

It's exciting that Snow White is coming.  I hope they do Snow White, Prince Charming, all 7 Dwarfs, and the Evil Queen.  I know that's a lot, but it's my wish list anyway.


----------



## mmmears

I don't see why we can't have all 7.  If you get Snow, her prince and the queen, plus those 7 it only adds up to 10.  We have 10 Toy Story Characters as it is.  



supernova said:


> Are you sure?  Because they have seven dwarfs they can sell us...


 

And you know they are going to want us to pay for this stuff.


----------



## MrsPottts

Yay Snow White! Finally I’ll have a place to put the Mining Jewels Display that makes sense  (was that meant to go with any other characters?) 

And the Mickey hands concession is pretty adorable


----------



## Aces86

Finally Snow White. I would’ve thought she’d be one of the first to be introduced. About time!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow.  1500 gems!  Are you the Scrooge of gems?  Wish I had that many.  Then I wouldn't be over thinking the Frozen costume thing.


Dude, I have over 3000 gems and still am flip flopping on the frozen costumes. I really don't want to get them if I don't have to


----------



## PrincessS121212

xthebowdenx said:


> Maybe I’ve overlooked or just not understood something... but the costumes are just for fun and not necessarily good for anything else?


I had enough gems to get Anna's costume and spent the $5 on Elsa's as I like to collect the different concession stands and this one was new to me. Once I put on Anna's costume it showed a joint task with Elsa in her costume.  Sadly, it is a joint 8 hour repeatable task and not an actual quest.
Having trouble justifying Olaf's cost, as the fruit cake stand is cute, but only worth 60 gems, and I can't justify 60 more gems on what is essentially a bow tie for a costume.  At least in the new short he has a candy cane nose :/  Maybe they'll slash the price for Black Friday.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hope Loneheart said:


> Dude, I have over 3000 gems and still am flip flopping on the frozen costumes. I really don't want to get them if I don't have to


I seriously thought I was doing pretty good with 600 gems.  I think I'm going to wait on the costumes.  I bet Dopey will be a premium character.  I guess I'll keep saving up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> I had enough gems to get Anna's costume and spent the $5 on Elsa's as I like to collect the different concession stands and this one was new to me. Once I put on Anna's costume it showed a joint task with Elsa in her costume.  Sadly, it is a joint 8 hour repeatable task and not an actual quest.
> Having trouble justifying Olaf's cost, as the fruit cake stand is cute, but only worth 60 gems, and I can't justify 60 more gems on what is essentially a bow tie for a costume.  At least in the new short he has a candy cane nose :/  Maybe they'll slash the price for Black Friday.


What a great idea.  I don't think I've seen a sale on costumes yet.  It'd be great if they reduced the price of older premium characters too.  Probably wishful thinking...


----------



## Mackado323

Hello all,

Thanks to everyone who keeps up with this board. Just a quick question. Is there a thread somewhere that goes through  each character and their tasks, and specifies which ones make them disappear into a building, and which ones are animated? 

 I don’t know if anyone played the now disabled Enchanted Tales game,  but those tasks had a little film icon next to it indicate that they would be doing something worth watching. I wish we had that in this game! So interns, if you are reading, maybe that something to consider? 


Especially with characters like Alice and the queen of hearts who I got just moments before the event ended, I don’t necessarily get the prompts to go through their actions and learn which ones have fun animations attached to it .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hope Loneheart said:


> Dude, I have over 3000 gems and still am flip flopping on the frozen costumes. I really don't want to get them if I don't have to



Even if I had excess gems I don't know if I would get the costumes ... don't really want to encourage them that 120 gems for a costume is ok


----------



## Busybee46

help! i am being inundated with log benches. It seems that every chest yields one of those or a street lantern... is it worth recycling them with Merlin?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mackado323 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who keeps up with this board. Just a quick question. Is there a thread somewhere that goes through  each character and their tasks, and specifies which ones make them disappear into a building, and which ones are animated?
> 
> I don’t know if anyone played the now disabled Enchanted Tales game,  but those tasks had a little film icon next to it indicate that they would be doing something worth watching. I wish we had that in this game! So interns, if you are reading, maybe that something to consider?
> 
> 
> Especially with characters like Alice and the queen of hearts who I got just moments before the event ended, I don’t necessarily get the prompts to go through their actions and learn which ones have fun animations attached to it .


I used to play Enchanted Tales.  That game had really really cute animation sequences.  It's not quite the same in this game.


----------



## McCoy

Busybee46 said:


> help! i am being inundated with log benches. It seems that every chest yields one of those or a street lantern... is it worth recycling them with Merlin?


Oh the log benches.  There was a time when most of us on here each probably had like 200-300 log benches. I probably have a screenshot somewhere of a time I cleared out a section of the park just to put in all the log benches.  Complaints about the log benches were likely one of the biggest contributing factors to the Merlin trade-in shop being created in the first place.

Anyway, yes, if you don't have urgent needs for magic, then log benches are one item I have no qualms clicking the "Max" button for transferring into the cauldron to trade them all in, regularly.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Busybee46 said:


> help! i am being inundated with log benches. It seems that every chest yields one of those or a street lantern... is it worth recycling them with Merlin?


Yes.  Turn those into elixir.  Not sure if you have the Toy Story Alien or the attractions that Merlin offers yet, but you should save up for them.   It's probably a good idea to build up your elixir in case they drop a new item thru Merlin.


----------



## McCoy

Well, getting Shere Khan to level 10 is quite anticlimactic.  Nothing noteworthy.  But, a relief to be done with it and can focus on the Alice characters now.


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> Well, getting Shere Khan to level 10 is quite anticlimactic.  Nothing noteworthy.  But, a relief to be done with it and can focus on the Alice characters now.



Still an impressive accomplishment! Mine’s still at level 7

I do understand how it can feel anticlimactic though. My March Hare will be level 10 in 24 hours. Also have 3 other Alice characters (Mad Hatter, White Rabbit and Cheshire Cat) ready, or near ready to max level. It will be a relief when they are all done.


----------



## littlebearfan

PrincessS121212 said:


> I had enough gems to get Anna's costume and spent the $5 on Elsa's as I like to collect the different concession stands and this one was new to me. Once I put on Anna's costume it showed a joint task with Elsa in her costume.  Sadly, it is a joint 8 hour repeatable task and not an actual quest.
> Having trouble justifying Olaf's cost, as the fruit cake stand is cute, but only worth 60 gems, and I can't justify 60 more gems on what is essentially a bow tie for a costume.  At least in the new short he has a candy cane nose :/  Maybe they'll slash the price for Black Friday.



Olaf has a task 'Candy Cane Fun' with the holiday costume. He takes his carrot nose off and carries it in one of his hands while using a candy cane for a nose.


----------



## Busybee46

Windwaker4444 said:


> Yes.  Turn those into elixir.  Not sure if you have the Toy Story Alien or the attractions that Merlin offers yet, but you should save up for them.   It's probably a good idea to build up your elixir in case they drop a new item thru Merlin.


No, i don't have those yet! Still have much to look forward to.


----------



## mmmears

Busybee46 said:


> help! i am being inundated with log benches. It seems that every chest yields one of those or a street lantern... is it worth recycling them with Merlin?



It's pretty much the only thing you can do with them.



McCoy said:


> Well, getting Shere Khan to level 10 is quite anticlimactic.  Nothing noteworthy.  But, a relief to be done with it and can focus on the Alice characters now.



Wow!  Mine is leveling up to 7 right now.  My SK drops are abysmally low.


----------



## Aces86

I’m way behind most of you but just got to woody and bullseye riding out together and I do enjoy that animation lol


----------



## MrsPottts

Mackado323 said:


> I don’t know if anyone played the now disabled Enchanted Tales game,  but those tasks had a little film icon next to it indicate that they would be doing something worth watching. I wish we had that in this game! So interns, if you are reading, maybe that something to consider?



I miss Enchanted Tales! The animations were such a nice style. Some of the task animations in this game are fun too, but as Windwaker said it’s not quite the same


----------



## MrsPottts

Anyone else get the survey prompt? Asked how much you spend on games per month, what your top 5 fave Disney movies are (options were movies that haven’t been introduced to magic kingdoms yet), what other Disney games you play, how you use social media, etc.


----------



## mmmears

MrsPottts said:


> Anyone else get the survey prompt? Asked how much you spend on games per month, what your top 5 fave Disney movies are (options were movies that haven’t been introduced to magic kingdoms yet), what other Disney games you play, how you use social media, etc.



Yep, I did.


----------



## Windwaker4444

MrsPottts said:


> Anyone else get the survey prompt? Asked how much you spend on games per month, what your top 5 fave Disney movies are (options were movies that haven’t been introduced to magic kingdoms yet), what other Disney games you play, how you use social media, etc.


No I didn't get the survey yet.  Did you get a reward for filling it out?  Just curious.


----------



## Windwaker4444

McCoy said:


> Well, getting Shere Khan to level 10 is quite anticlimactic.  Nothing noteworthy.  But, a relief to be done with it and can focus on the Alice characters now.


Wow!!!  I only have him at 5 and that has taken forever.  I feel like I always have people/animals trying to get his ears.  But yet, I never seem to get any ears.  Count yourself lucky.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow!!!  I only have him at 5 and that has taken forever.  I feel like I always have people/animals trying to get his ears.  But yet, I never seem to get any ears.  Count yourself lucky.


Correction...my Shere Khan is only at a sad level 4.  Sad sad little level 4...


----------



## MrsPottts

Windwaker4444 said:


> No I didn't get the survey yet.  Did you get a reward for filling it out?  Just curious.


No reward


----------



## Windwaker4444

MrsPottts said:


> No reward


Figures....


----------



## PrincessS121212

Mackado323 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who keeps up with this board. Just a quick question. Is there a thread somewhere that goes through  each character and their tasks, and specifies which ones make them disappear into a building, and which ones are animated?
> 
> I don’t know if anyone played the now disabled Enchanted Tales game,  but those tasks had a little film icon next to it indicate that they would be doing something worth watching. I wish we had that in this game! So interns, if you are reading, maybe that something to consider?
> 
> Especially with characters like Alice and the queen of hearts who I got just moments before the event ended, I don’t necessarily get the prompts to go through their actions and learn which ones have fun animations attached to it .



I miss enchanted tales!  I enjoyed that game more than DMK until the last 2 events that were so grind heavy you ended up having to spend 6+ hours playing a day and still didn't get all the items unlocked.  
Agreed that it would be neat to have an icon signaling which character tasks have animation to watch.  I love setting nala/simba on the 24 hour task that has them jumping and splashing in the water.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessS121212 said:


> Agreed that it would be neat to have an icon signaling which character tasks have animation to watch.  *I love setting nala/simba on the 24 hour task that has them jumping and splashing in the water*.



I really don’t pay attention to job animations, but that’s my favorite character interaction/animation in the game. They will always be on that 24 hour job.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow!!!  I only have him at 5 and that has taken forever.  I feel like I always have people/animals trying to get his ears.  But yet, I never seem to get any ears.  Count yourself lucky.



You and I are in about the same boat.  I just finished leveling SK up to 5.  I can't decide who's drops are worse, his or TS alien.  I finally got him to level 5 during the Alice event and then had to stop since Buzz was getting EC.  I only get 1 in 10 drops for his tokens and I refuse to use elixir and buy them as I need to save it for the unending quest to buy platinum chests and someday get the zootopia racetrack.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Windwaker4444 said:


> No I didn't get the survey yet.  Did you get a reward for filling it out?  Just curious.


What device was the survey on?  I remember getting one last year, but nothing lately.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> No I didn't get the survey yet.  Did you get a reward for filling it out?  Just curious.


No you don't.  Actually they made a point if stating up front that there was no compensation for completing their survey.


----------



## Beccybooboo

MrsPottts said:


> Anyone else get the survey prompt? Asked how much you spend on games per month, what your top 5 fave Disney movies are (options were movies that haven’t been introduced to magic kingdoms yet), what other Disney games you play, how you use social media, etc.



Question is will that survey make a difference to what they expect/want us to spend and who they introduce in the future.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Correction...my Shere Khan is only at a sad level 4.  Sad sad little level 4...



My Shere Khan is also at that sad little level.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> You and I are in about the same boat.  I just finished leveling SK up to 5.  I can't decide who's drops are worse, his or TS alien.  I finally got him to level 5 during the Alice event and then had to stop since Buzz was getting EC.  I only get 1 in 10 drops for his tokens and I refuse to use elixir and buy them as I need to save it for the unending quest to buy platinum chests and someday get the zootopia racetrack.



My Alien is doing well at Level 9.  He and Buzz are working hard to find the items he needs to move up (I'm not buying them from Merlin so he is fending for himself).  But Shere Khan's drops are much, much harder for me to get.  I don't expect him to move up any time soon.


----------



## MrsPottts

PrincessS121212 said:


> What device was the survey on?  I remember getting one last year, but nothing lately.


I got it and I play on an iPhone (6s if it makes a difference)


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> No you don't.  Actually they made a point if stating up front that there was no compensation for completing their survey.


I can just imagine what you'd put down on that survey. Lol.  You may want to steer clear of that one!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> I miss enchanted tales!  I enjoyed that game more than DMK until the last 2 events that were so grind heavy you ended up having to spend 6+ hours playing a day and still didn't get all the items unlocked.
> Agreed that it would be neat to have an icon signaling which character tasks have animation to watch.  I love setting nala/simba on the 24 hour task that has them jumping and splashing in the water.


I like the animation of Mowgli and Baloo floating in the river.  That'll be my go to for them once I ever finish collecting JB tokens. If ever...
I also laugh just about every time I see the White Rabbit running around.  I don't know why, but he cracks me up.  I also always have Prince Charming and Cinderella standing at the end of Main Street welcoming guests.  Don't judge me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> You and I are in about the same boat.  I just finished leveling SK up to 5.  I can't decide who's drops are worse, his or TS alien.  I finally got him to level 5 during the Alice event and then had to stop since Buzz was getting EC.  I only get 1 in 10 drops for his tokens and I refuse to use elixir and buy them as I need to save it for the unending quest to buy platinum chests and someday get the zootopia racetrack.


I'm not using elixir on the Alien either.  I'm doing it the old fashioned way.  So he'll probably be at level 8 until sometime 2018.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Correction...I meant the Prince, not Prince Charming.  Guess I have Snow White on the brain now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just logged in and got the survey.  I use an android device.


----------



## Wonderlands

I picked these five movies for the survey:

- Hercules
- Pocahontas
- Princess and the Frog
- The Little Mermaid
- Lilo & Stitch

Hope some of these make it in soon!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I can just imagine what you'd put down on that survey. Lol.  You may want to steer clear of that one!!


Already completed.  And exceedingly disappointing to find that there was no place to vent.  Very self-directed survey.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm not using elixir on the Alien either.  I'm doing it the old fashioned way.  So he'll probably be at level 8 until sometime 2018.





mmmears said:


> My Alien is doing well at Level 9.  He and Buzz are working hard to find the items he needs to move up (I'm not buying them from Merlin so he is fending for himself).  But Shere Khan's drops are much, much harder for me to get.  I don't expect him to move up any time soon.


I broke down and used elixirs a few times, mainly when I was within striking distance and still didn't get the needed tokens.  I have all of the attractions, so chests are a waste of time for me right now.  I keep refilling the elixirs, so I didn't mind using them along the way towards finally getting him up to 10.


----------



## supernova

At first, I thought that Snow White was a strange choice to introduce with the Christmas update.  Then I realized that they will have seven elf costumes to sell us.  Brilliant!


----------



## AlohaBerry

Wonderlands said:


> I picked these five movies for the survey:
> 
> - Hercules
> - Pocahontas
> - Princess and the Frog
> - The Little Mermaid
> - Lilo & Stitch
> 
> Hope some of these make it in soon!



Here were my picks...
Lilo & Stitch
Finding Nemo
Winnie the Pooh
Brave
Bug's Life 

PSI wish the survey asked us for improvement suggestions.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wonderlands said:


> I picked these five movies for the survey:
> 
> - Hercules
> - Pocahontas
> - Princess and the Frog
> - The Little Mermaid
> - Lilo & Stitch
> 
> Hope some of these make it in soon!


I voted for Hercules and Little Mermaid too.  I also marked Duck Tales.  I'd like to see Uncle Scrooge running around.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> At first, I thought that Snow White was a strange choice to introduce with the Christmas update.  Then I realized that they will have seven elf costumes to sell us.  Brilliant!


7 days of Christmas..$4.99 per elf.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Happy Thanksgiving to my cyber Disney family.  Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## mmmears

I don't remember which movies I chose... but I know I also listed Little Mermaid.



supernova said:


> Already completed.  And exceedingly disappointing to find that there was no place to vent.  Very self-directed survey.



Totally agree on that one.  It would have been nice to have a place to give genuine feedback.



supernova said:


> I broke down and used elixirs a few times, mainly when I was within striking distance and still didn't get the needed tokens.  I have all of the attractions, so chests are a waste of time for me right now.  I keep refilling the elixirs, so I didn't mind using them along the way towards finally getting him up to 10.



I didn't, but only because I know that the moment I spend those elixirs they will put something in there I need and I won't be able to get it.  



supernova said:


> At first, I thought that Snow White was a strange choice to introduce with the Christmas update.  Then I realized that they will have seven elf costumes to sell us.  Brilliant!



Oh no!    I'm sure you're right.  Oh well.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Happy Thanksgiving everyone from Australia


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone from Australia


That's near Cleveland, right?


----------



## mmmears

So we aren’t even 8 hours into the contest and the top place on my leaderboard is over 400 trophies... am I wrong to be suspicious?


----------



## MrsPottts

Do you guys buy attractions when you want them, or wait for the attractions sales? I’ve been trying to save my gems for a sale but I’m getting impatient


----------



## AJGolden1013

First, to all who celebrate, Happy Thanksgiving.

Secondly, I don’t remember all 5 that I selected, but I definitely selected Little Mermaid &Winnie the Pooh. 

Lastly, I have broken down and bout the gem costume for Anna, and the bundles with Elsa and Olaf, because I liked the food stands.  

Excited for Snow White.....


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> So we aren’t even 8 hours into the contest and the top place on my leaderboard is over 400 trophies... am I wrong to be suspicious?



Nope, seems completely legitimate to me!


----------



## Aces86

Anyone doing the Black Friday gem sale?


----------



## Windwaker4444

MrsPottts said:


> Do you guys buy attractions when you want them, or wait for the attractions sales? I’ve been trying to save my gems for a sale but I’m getting impatient


I waited for the sales.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> Anyone doing the Black Friday gem sale?


Nope.  Think I'll pass.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Anyone doing the Black Friday gem sale?


Interns won't be getting my money today, either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aces86 said:


> Anyone doing the Black Friday gem sale?



No - I was hoping they might do a sale on buildings. Only need one attraction and at this point it is almost out of principle that will only get it when it goes on sale


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> No - I was hoping they might do a sale on buildings. Only need one attraction and at this point it is almost out of principle that will only get it when it goes on sale


You know that you can't leave a sentence hanging out there like that, sir.  Which attraction is missing from your park?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> You know that you can't leave a sentence hanging out there like that, sir.  Which attraction is missing from your park?



haha, was waiting to see who asked     It is the Monster Inc Door ride one ... back when the Monsters Inc characters came out I wasn't *as* into the game and wasn't really spending gems, etc. (only rather recently got Boo to complete having all the characters up to that point).


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, was waiting to see who asked     It is the Monster Inc Door ride one ... back when the Monsters Inc characters came out I wasn't *as* into the game and wasn't really spending gems, etc. (only rather recently got Boo to complete having all the characters up to that point).


Got ya.  Nice job on holding out this long, rather than just splurging on that one elusive attraction!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Got ya.  Nice job on holding out this long, rather than just splurging on that one elusive attraction!



It's my own, very tiny, way of "sticking it to the interns, er, man"


----------



## xthebowdenx

Soooo. I’ve already maxed out 5 AIW characters have queen at 5 and Alice at 8. That was quick. Also, I was hoping to get race track in my platinum chest, but no.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just started the gold trophy mini event.  Number 1 has 149 trophies.  I'm hoping Splash Mountain will be in my platinum chest once i get enough trophies.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just started the gold trophy mini event.  Number 1 has 149 trophies.  I'm hoping Splash Mountain will be in my platinum chest once i get enough trophies.



I got yet another "flag of corona" in mine.  Thanks, interns.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I got yet another "flag of corona" in mine.  Thanks, interns.


Sorry to hear that.  I'll probably be you tomorrow, but for now I' m holding on to the dream.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I'll probably be you tomorrow, but for now I' m holding on to the dream.



I hope you get what you want!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I got yet another "flag of corona" in mine.  Thanks, interns.


I received a Shere Khan ear hat.


----------



## CallieMar

Opened up the platinum chest I got from the mini event, so excited to see a red card!  It turned out to be Shere Khan's fire stick lol


----------



## Busybee46

Very disappointing Platinum chest. A Corona decoration... :-( and yet just now I got a pizza concession from a silver one.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Think I caught some cheaters in the Striking Gold event, thought I'd offer up the info here before ratting them out.

In a discussion about staying up on leaderboards with friend that think it's hopeless, I decided to take screenshots of my board after collecting trophies to show it can be done. This morning I took 2 photos an hour apart and noticed something. 2 players totals had jumped 40 points in that time. Since there's only 26 tasks and attractions that drop trophies, even if they all were ready to collect at once, it doesn't seem there's any legitimate way this increase could happen in just 1 hour. Is there something I'm missing or are these two sneaks?


----------



## Onceler

JamesGarvey said:


> Think I caught some cheaters in the Striking Gold event, thought I'd offer up the info here before ratting them out.
> 
> In a discussion about staying up on leaderboards with friend that think it's hopeless, I decided to take screenshots of my board after collecting trophies to show it can be done. This morning I took 2 photos an hour apart and noticed something. 2 players totals had jumped 40 points in that time. Since there's only 26 tasks and attractions that drop trophies, even if they all were ready to collect at once, it doesn't seem there's any legitimate way this increase could happen in just 1 hour. Is there something I'm missing or are these two sneaks?



It's actually quite possible for someone's total to legitimately jump like that. If they were playing offline for awhile, then all trophies that they collected would be added to their total once they got back online. So the 40 points may have been collected over several hours of offline play.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Ahhh didn't even know that was a thing to play off line. Assumed it was manipulating the time on your phone to cycle through tasks faster.


----------



## mmmears

It's when they show up with over 400 trophies in the first few hours of the contest that I get suspicious.  I hate cheaters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I hope you get what you want!


So there I was...got my platinum chest.  I saw the red card in the back and I thought to myself...finally Splash Mountain!!!  Then it flipped over, and I was looking at my new Fire Stick.  Why?????   Why????????????  Aaaagggrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Aces86

Busybee46 said:


> Very disappointing Platinum chest. A Corona decoration... :-( and yet just now I got a pizza concession from a silver one.



I have gotten so many of those flags!!! Ugh!!


----------



## meltopia_

GOT THE ZOOTOPIA RACETRACK IN MY PLATINUM CHEST, Christmas came early!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

I got a pirates mast awesome I havent had one of those before...


----------



## AJGolden1013

Has anyone noticed when the live stream will be? I know in the past, it’s announced as to who the new character group is and then a live stream and then details. With the holidays I’m assuming there is a de
Ay in the live stream. I just thought maybe it was announced and I missed it.  Happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> That's near Cleveland, right?



Chuckle, just a short trip


----------



## Gorechick

Do most of you use elixirs to buy chests or attractions?


----------



## winterbell82

Is anyone else tired of looking at Halloween decorations in their park? Don’t get me wrong I love Halloween but my Christmas tree is up now and I would like to see Christmas come to my game as well!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

winterbell82 said:


> Is anyone else tired of looking at Halloween decorations in their park? Don’t get me wrong I love Halloween but my Christmas tree is up now and I would like to see Christmas come to my game as well!



Eh, I am ok with it.  My daughter is wearing a halloween dress right now and we won't really put up any Christmas decorations for a few more weeks (though judging by my Facebook feed we are the exception not the rule)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gorechick said:


> Do most of you use elixirs to buy chests or attractions?



Only for attractions or for the items needed initially for the Alien


----------



## Aces86

I wish it was Halloween everyday lol but that’s me


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only for attractions or for the items needed initially for the Alien



Same here.  I only bought stuff with potions that I couldn't get any other way.


----------



## PrincessS121212

winterbell82 said:


> Is anyone else tired of looking at Halloween decorations in their park? Don’t get me wrong I love Halloween but my Christmas tree is up now and I would like to see Christmas come to my game as well!



I don't mind ditching some of the graves, spooky effects, but I'd still like the orange trees/coloring for another week.  Xmas is still a month away before you are even suppose to start celebrating, and I don't want any reminders of that icky white stuff for at least another week or 2.  I'll probably put the lights up next weekend while it's still warm, but it ruins the holiday for me when I see lots of people celebrate too early and miss the point of the whole thing, then toss everything out on the 25th when the 12 days of celebration is supposed to occur.  I know that is starting to become a rare position on the holiday, but as hard as it is to be patient, I find I get more enjoyment out of the holiday by holding off.


----------



## silly.old.bear

Is it worth getting the attractions that are on sale now? If so, which ones are best? Thanks!


----------



## PrincessP

silly.old.bear said:


> Is it worth getting the attractions that are on sale now? If so, which ones are best? Thanks!



Which ones are on sale?  I have all attractions except those purchased with elixir so I can't see which are on sale.


----------



## silly.old.bear

PrincessP said:


> Which ones are on sale?  I have all attractions except those purchased with elixir so I can't see which are on sale.



RC racers, parachute drop, mad tea party, mike and sully to the rescue, wall-e’s house, chip n dale treehouse, the kraken, and haunted house


----------



## TheMaxRebo

silly.old.bear said:


> RC racers, parachute drop, mad tea party, mike and sully to the rescue, wall-e’s house, chip n dale treehouse, the kraken, and haunted house



well, I just got Mike and Sully as that was the only attraction I was missing (other than the Zootopia racetrack - which is only available via Platinum chests) - granted now I am having to rearrange things to fit it as it is larger than I was expecting (cue Micheal Scott)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Maybe it was the holiday weekend but feels like the numbers for this Striking Gold event that people are getting to are much higher than others.  At least what I saw in the past getting to around 600 was usually enough to be in top 50, but we still have a day left and 50th place in my leaderboard is already at 711 and the top 10 are all over 1,000 already ... and I didn't even start right when the event started


----------



## Mackado323

So, throwing this out into the universe- if someone wanted to go character by character and create a thread of which tasks are animated and which make them disappear into buildings, you would be my new best friend. 

Also- do we know when Snow White arrives?


----------



## lmmatooki

ATTENTION: DMK PLANS TO GO LIVE ON FACEBOOK ON DECEMBER 1ST (this Friday) AT 12PM (Eastern time I believe, like usual)!

The caption says "Now that I've found you, hear what I have to say."

Would you guys like me to post what the breakdown of the live stream like I have in the past?


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Has anyone noticed when the live stream will be? I know in the past, it’s announced as to who the new character group is and then a live stream and then details. With the holidays I’m assuming there is a de
> Ay in the live stream. I just thought maybe it was announced and I missed it.  Happy holidays to everyone.


Check out my post above!


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> ATTENTION: DMK PLANS TO GO LIVE ON FACEBOOK ON DECEMBER 1ST (this Friday) AT 12PM (Eastern time I believe, like usual)!
> 
> The caption says "Now that I've found you, hear what I have to say."
> 
> Would you guys like me to post what the breakdown of the live stream like I have in the past?



That would be great.  Thanks.   I won't be able to watch it.


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> ATTENTION: DMK PLANS TO GO LIVE ON FACEBOOK ON DECEMBER 1ST (this Friday) AT 12PM (Eastern time I believe, like usual)!
> 
> The caption says "Now that I've found you, hear what I have to say."
> 
> Would you guys like me to post what the breakdown of the live stream like I have in the past?



Yes please!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> ATTENTION: DMK PLANS TO GO LIVE ON FACEBOOK ON DECEMBER 1ST (this Friday) AT 12PM (Eastern time I believe, like usual)!
> 
> The caption says "Now that I've found you, hear what I have to say."
> 
> Would you guys like me to post what the breakdown of the live stream like I have in the past?


I figured you'd be doing it anyway without asking?


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I figured you'd be doing it anyway without asking?


I wanted to make sure people still cared what the interns have to say LOL...no but really I didn't know how many people still want me to. I plan on doing it from here on out as long as I am still playing and on the forum.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I wanted to make sure people still cared what the interns have to say LOL...no but really I didn't know how many people still want me to. I plan on doing it from here on out as long as I am still playing and on the forum.


Those of us working jobs where we can't watch the livestreams (or those of us who refuse to give the interns their 15 minutes of fame) thank you.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Would you guys like me to post what the breakdown of the live stream like I have in the past?



Yes, please!


----------



## Busybee46

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe it was the holiday weekend but feels like the numbers for this Striking Gold event that people are getting to are much higher than others.  At least what I saw in the past getting to around 600 was usually enough to be in top 50, but we still have a day left and 50th place in my leaderboard is already at 711 and the top 10 are all over 1,000 already ... and I didn't even start right when the event started


It must vary a lot. i'm around 30th in the board and have 633, and 50th is about 90 behind me. The moreattractions and characters people have, the easier it gets, I guess.  I went for Parachute Drop to help get my numbers up.  But I don't know which other characters help - i still have such a long way to go, just welcomed Minnie.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Those of us working jobs where we can't watch the livestreams (or those of us who refuse to give the interns their 15 minutes of fame) thank you.



And those without facebook also thank you Immatooki its nice to have the info that otherwise would be missed.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Since the amount of characters left to level up is decreasing. I am finding it helpful to just go to those characters who need tokens and send required characters off then I have the option of sending the others on long tasks or leaving them wonder the park of their own free will. Helps when time restricted to not go through all of them one by one.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Since the amount of characters left to level up is decreasing. I am finding it helpful to just go to those characters who need tokens and send required characters off then I have the option of sending the others on long tasks or leaving them wonder the park of their own free will. Helps when time restricted to not go through all of them one by one.


For the longest time, I had been taking the position of just leaving them wandering aimlessly.  But then I realized that I could build up my magic, and the occasional free chest wasn't bad, either.  So I started using all of the characters again.


----------



## tweeter

Busybee46 said:


> It must vary a lot. i'm around 30th in the board and have 633, and 50th is about 90 behind me. The moreattractions and characters people have, the easier it gets, I guess.  I went for Parachute Drop to help get my numbers up.  But I don't know which other characters help - i still have such a long way to go, just welcomed Minnie.



I does vary a lot. On my board, I'm currently 187 with 452. 50th has 757, 25th has 910, and 1st has 1,308.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe it was the holiday weekend but feels like the numbers for this Striking Gold event that people are getting to are much higher than others.  At least what I saw in the past getting to around 600 was usually enough to be in top 50, but we still have a day left and 50th place in my leaderboard is already at 711 and the top 10 are all over 1,000 already ... and I didn't even start right when the event started


I'm currently at 471 and I'm in 7th place.  You must be on a really competitive leader board.


----------



## Windwaker4444

silly.old.bear said:


> RC racers, parachute drop, mad tea party, mike and sully to the rescue, wall-e’s house, chip n dale treehouse, the kraken, and haunted house


I would recommend any that drop gold trophies.  They will help you out in the long run.  I think that it is RC Racers, Parachute Drop and the Kraken.  Can't remember about Chip and Dale without opening my game first.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> ATTENTION: DMK PLANS TO GO LIVE ON FACEBOOK ON DECEMBER 1ST (this Friday) AT 12PM (Eastern time I believe, like usual)!
> 
> The caption says "Now that I've found you, hear what I have to say."
> 
> Would you guys like me to post what the breakdown of the live stream like I have in the past?


Please!! I was hoping you would.  I love how you do that for those of us who can't watch it.  THANK YOU in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> I wanted to make sure people still cared what the interns have to say LOL...no but really I didn't know how many people still want me to. I plan on doing it from here on out as long as I am still playing and on the forum.


This is now officially your job....and we love you for it!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Those of us working jobs where we can't watch the livestreams (or those of us who refuse to give the interns their 15 minutes of fame) thank you.


Which one of those are you?  Oh wait...I'll make an educated guess.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> For the longest time, I had been taking the position of just leaving them wandering aimlessly.  But then I realized that I could build up my magic, and the occasional free chest wasn't bad, either.  So I started using all of the characters again.



Good point. I will only leave them wondering when I am time restricted now. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessP

silly.old.bear said:


> RC racers, parachute drop, mad tea party, mike and sully to the rescue, wall-e’s house, chip n dale treehouse, the kraken, and haunted house





Windwaker4444 said:


> I would recommend any that drop gold trophies.  They will help you out in the long run.  I think that it is RC Racers, Parachute Drop and the Kraken.  Can't remember about Chip and Dale without opening my game first.



I agree with Windwaker on getting gold trophy attractions....

Of those you mentioned, Parachute Drop & Kraken currently earn gold trophies. 

Once upon a time, Haunted Mansion earned Halloween costume cloths....but mostly I would get that one for the nostalgia. 

The others could be helpful on tokens depending on which characters you are still leveling - though not helpful enough to call them "worth" a large gem expenditure just for token chances).


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm currently at 471 and I'm in 7th place.  You must be on a really competitive leader board.



WOW, wish I was in your leader board. Did you start it later?

I’m currently 48th with 657 with the top 10 over 1000. First has 1546 and second has 1260.

This will likely be he lowest I've finished in I don’t know how many trophy tournaments. Didn’t help that I was hardly able to play on Friday and Saturday. I’d probably be over 1000 if I was able too.


----------



## mmmears

#1 on my board is at 1330.  I'm in the top 50 and just hoping I'll end up there at this point.  It's clear that people are playing 24/7 (or some of them are, anyway).  I have a mere 1000 at this point. 

I send my characters out on long tasks since I find it annoying to have to scroll through them to get to the ones I want to send out.  It's probably why I have over 16k magic even after getting Shere Khan.  It all adds up, even those 24-hour joint tasks which are my go-to tasks for the characters that have them. (wish they all did)


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> WOW, wish I was in your leader board. Did you start it later?
> 
> I’m currently 48th with 657 with the top 10 over 1000. First has 1546 and second has 1260.
> 
> This will likely be he lowest I've finished in I don’t know how many trophy tournaments. Didn’t help that I was hardly able to play on Friday and Saturday. I’d probably be over 1000 if I was able too.


I started a day and a half after it started.  But it was like walking in a mine field trying not to tap on trophies for that long.  I would have waited until the second day, but my luck didn't hold out.


----------



## mikegood2

Beccybooboo said:


> Since the amount of characters left to level up is decreasing. I am finding it helpful to just go to those characters who need tokens and send required characters off then I have the option of sending the others on long tasks or leaving them wonder the park of their own free will. Helps when time restricted to not go through all of them one by one.



I’m thinking about doing the same. All my characters have been employed to long, thinks it’s time to send them to the unemployment line. 

It helps that I’m currently down to 4 characters left to level (Alice, Queen, Shere Khan and Toy Alien) Well technically it's 8, but Mad Hatter, White Rabbit, Caterpillar and Cheshire Cat are all at level 9and ready to level up to 10!




supernova said:


> For the longest time, I had been taking the position of just leaving them wandering aimlessly.  But then I realized that I could build up my magic, and the occasional free chest wasn't bad, either.  So I started using all of the characters again.



I use to do the same and agree that the magic and occasional free Chest are nice. I'm thinking I’ll leave most characters unemployed during the day and send them on longer jobs before I go to bed. While I know it’s meaningless, I’d like to improve my lifetime visitors leaderboard. Leaving characters unemployed, makes it easier to do,

With over 100 characters and more to come, the really need to come up with a better way to handle so many characters. Ideally, I’d like to be able to select any job and tell the game to repeate it until I tell it otherwise. If that's not possible I could live with every character having 1 job that will repeat. I'd even be OK with the ability to “de-activate” characters and maybe make it so they collect some amount of magic every day they are?


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I started a day and a half after it started.  But it was like walking in a mine field trying not to tap on trophies for that long.  I would have waited until the second day, but my luck didn't hold out.



I would have liked to do that, but there were too many characters out on jobs that ended up being the ones that give the trophies, so I started right away even though I didn't want to.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I did a character count - 99 Characters?  I feel like that number is wrong and yet it seems to take a very long time to send everyone out on tasks, so maybe I did count correctly?  It would be cool if they did a big celebratory release of SOMETHING once they cross 100 characters.  I feel like it's a milestone of sorts.  Just my opinion.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> I did a character count - 99 Characters?  I feel like that number is wrong and yet it seems to take a very long time to send everyone out on tasks, so maybe I did count correctly?  It would be cool if they did a big celebratory release of SOMETHING once they cross 100 characters.  I feel like it's a milestone of sorts.  Just my opinion.



Yes there are 99 characters, but one of them is Merlin. So depending on how people count Merlin, it’s 98 or 99 characters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I did a character count - 99 Characters?  I feel like that number is wrong and yet it seems to take a very long time to send everyone out on tasks, so maybe I did count correctly?  It would be cool if they did a big celebratory release of SOMETHING once they cross 100 characters.  I feel like it's a milestone of sorts.  Just my opinion.


I haven't counted myself, but wow.  No wonder it takes me a minimum of 15 minutes just to check in.  I agree, something needs to be done to streamline the characters.


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I did a character count - 99 Characters?  I feel like that number is wrong and yet it seems to take a very long time to send everyone out on tasks, so maybe I did count correctly?  It would be cool if they did a big celebratory release of SOMETHING once they cross 100 characters.  I feel like it's a milestone of sorts.  Just my opinion.



For me Snow white is the milestone for 100. Been waiting so long for my favourite Princess to arrive!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got parachute drop in the sale for the Claw & trophy drops, plus it was the most heavily discounted attraction of what i have left to buy. The remaining ones (RC, Mikey & Sulley, Chip 'n' Dale and Haunted Mansion) dont net anything, which is a bummer because HM is my favorite attraction but it will have to wait. Also, who knows what this livestream will throw at us next, so the other 300 gems is getting saved.


----------



## karmstr112

lmmatooki said:


> I wanted to make sure people still cared what the interns have to say LOL...no but really I didn't know how many people still want me to. I plan on doing it from here on out as long as I am still playing and on the forum.


Thank you


----------



## MrsPottts

Happy there was an attractions sale!! Wondering if anyone knows if Wall-e’s 12hr task “take care of Eve” (part of the quest after getting Wall-e’s house) will stay or if it’s one of those tasks that you can only do once for the quest? The animation is so cute but couldn’t find it in the wiki!


----------



## PrincessP

MrsPottts said:


> Happy there was an attractions sale!! Wondering if anyone knows if Wall-e’s 12hr task “take care of Eve” (part of the quest after getting Wall-e’s house) will stay or if it’s one of those tasks that you can only do once for the quest? The animation is so cute but couldn’t find it in the wiki!



Mine are in a 24 mission so I can't check. But they do have a 16 hour together mission - forgot the name of it. It is them under the umbrella, rain coming down, then lightning strikes....the umbrella gets fried...and then it repeats.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Just watched two videos for gems and got nothing. Watched a third and again no gem. Restarted the app and now it’s not showing videos available at all. Nothing is above the theatre.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Just watched two videos for gems and got nothing. Watched a third and again no gem. Restarted the app and now it’s not showing videos available at all. Nothing is above the theatre.


First World problems, huh?


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> First World problems, huh?


Ok...seriously laughed out loud.  Note to self, do not read this forum in crowded rooms.  You never know when Supernova will strike.


----------



## MrsPottts

PrincessP said:


> Mine are in a 24 mission so I can't check. But they do have a 16 hour together mission - forgot the name of it. It is them under the umbrella, rain coming down, then lightning strikes....the umbrella gets fried...and then it repeats.


Thanks! That’s the one, so cute  I like being able to put characters on longer tasks that are cute like that. Belle and Beast dancing in their formal outfits is another favourite


----------



## Cabius

I just stumbled across this game by reading about it in this forum a few days ago. I unfortunately don't have time to read through almost 700 pages (wow!) but have hopped around the thread and found some good tips, but most of y'all are really advanced!

Any tips for a relative newbie (lvl 8 after 3 days) who would prefer not to spend much/any real money?

For example: if I have 35 crystals, am I better off (a) buying another pedestal for unlocking chests, (b) buying a third float spot, or (c) hoarding them for something better?

I'm thinking that the gems are the scarce resource, and so the floats - which would let me earn gems at a faster rate - would be the better bet at this point. But I don't know!

Thoughts??

ETA: If this has been covered a thousand times in the preceding 700 pages, please feel free to call me silly names and point me in the right direction!


----------



## Mattimation

Cabius said:


> I just stumbled across this game by reading about it in this forum a few days ago. I unfortunately don't have time to read through almost 700 pages (wow!) but have hopped around the thread and found some good tips, but most of y'all are really advanced!
> 
> Any tips for a relative newbie (lvl 8 after 3 days) who would prefer not to spend much/any real money?
> 
> For example: if I have 35 crystals, am I better off (a) buying another pedestal for unlocking chests, (b) buying a third float spot, or (c) hoarding them for something better?
> 
> I'm thinking that the gems are the scarce resource, and so the floats - which would let me earn gems at a faster rate - would be the better bet at this point. But I don't know!
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> ETA: If this has been covered a thousand times in the preceding 700 pages, please feel free to call me silly names and point me in the right direction!



Welcome! As far as gems go, I really don’t think there’s a “wrong” way to spend them because ultimately, nothing you can buy with gems is required for gameplay. Another parade slot might be wise, but only because your chances of earning more gems increases (I have five slots and earn ten gems per parade every now and then)

That being said, I would wait until Friday - Gameloft will be announcing what is included in their next update, and it’s possible that will all be time limited content. There will be new characters and rides that might only be earned with gems, and they may only be available for a month. It’s going to be Snow White, so if you see any characters or rides you definitely want, you might want to save your gems for them


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ok...seriously laughed out loud.  Note to self, do not read this forum in crowded rooms.  You never know when Supernova will strike.


I really am a bastard sometimes, aren't I?


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> And those without facebook also thank you Immatooki its nice to have the info that otherwise would be missed.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Please!! I was hoping you would.  I love how you do that for those of us who can't watch it.  THANK YOU in advance!!!!!!!





Windwaker4444 said:


> This is now officially your job....and we love you for it!!!!!



You're very welcome everyone!


----------



## lmmatooki

Mattimation said:


> Welcome! As far as gems go, I really don’t think there’s a “wrong” way to spend them because ultimately, nothing you can buy with gems is required for gameplay. Another parade slot might be wise, but only because your chances of earning more gems increases (I have five slots and earn ten gems per parade every now and then)
> 
> That being said, I would wait until Friday - Gameloft will be announcing what is included in their next update, and it’s possible that will all be time limited content. There will be new characters and rides that might only be earned with gems, and they may only be available for a month. It’s going to be Snow White, so if you see any characters or rides you definitely want, you might want to save your gems for them


I agree, I would wait until Friday for sure!


----------



## Busybee46

Cabius said:


> I just stumbled across this game by reading about it in this forum a few days ago. I unfortunately don't have time to read through almost 700 pages (wow!) but have hopped around the thread and found some good tips, but most of y'all are really advanced!
> 
> Any tips for a relative newbie (lvl 8 after 3 days) who would prefer not to spend much/any real money?
> 
> For example: if I have 35 crystals, am I better off (a) buying another pedestal for unlocking chests, (b) buying a third float spot, or (c) hoarding them for something better?
> 
> I'm thinking that the gems are the scarce resource, and so the floats - which would let me earn gems at a faster rate - would be the better bet at this point. But I don't know!
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> ETA: If this has been covered a thousand times in the preceding 700 pages, please feel free to call me silly names and point me in the right direction!


I've only been playng a couple of months. The truth is, getting gems from floats is rare.. but you can get 2 free every day from the store in Main St by watching videos - and by levelling up characters - and getting full sets of them. Also special events can earn a few. I spent them on an extra pedastel first and then float space. Like you, i aimed not to spend any money, but got sucked in by wanting Captain Jack, so went for a special offer and got some gems too. Defintely worth waiting for specials. I got Parachute Drop the other day. Premium charcters and attractions are nice to have, but you don't need them to succeed, it can speed things up though!


----------



## Quellman

Cabius said:


> I just stumbled across this game by reading about it in this forum a few days ago. I unfortunately don't have time to read through almost 700 pages (wow!) but have hopped around the thread and found some good tips, but most of y'all are really advanced!
> 
> Any tips for a relative newbie (lvl 8 after 3 days) who would prefer not to spend much/any real money?
> 
> For example: if I have 35 crystals, am I better off (a) buying another pedestal for unlocking chests, (b) buying a third float spot, or (c) hoarding them for something better?
> 
> I'm thinking that the gems are the scarce resource, and so the floats - which would let me earn gems at a faster rate - would be the better bet at this point. But I don't know!
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> ETA: If this has been covered a thousand times in the preceding 700 pages, please feel free to call me silly names and point me in the right direction!





Busybee46 said:


> I've only been playng a couple of months. The truth is, getting gems from floats is rare.. but you can get 2 free every day from the store in Main St by watching videos - and by levelling up characters - and getting full sets of them. Also special events can earn a few. I spent them on an extra pedastel first and then float space. Like you, i aimed not to spend any money, but got sucked in by wanting Captain Jack, so went for a special offer and got some gems too. Defintely worth waiting for specials. I got Parachute Drop the other day. Premium charcters and attractions are nice to have, but you don't need them to succeed, it can speed things up though!



I agree with @Busybee46  I found that having a second pedestal is great.  It allows you to keep a pretty fresh cycle of boxes.  I do have all of my holding spots unlocked, though I don't think that it is necessary in the long run.  Having 3 holding should be fine.  Also, don't feel you have to find every hidden chest.  Only collect them when you need them.  Then discard any chests you don't want if you get too full or are lucky enough to get anything other than bronze.      I only have two parade float spots.  I seem to be one of the unlucky people who don't seem to get very many gem pay outs from the floats.  I thought I read somewhere where someone did an analysis of the pay back time and having more than 3 parade spots makes the return on the investment way too long for most players.  

Like others have said, watching the gem videos and upgrading characters are the best ways to get gems.  Running the parade is another less consistent way.


----------



## Lindz101

So I caved and spent real money on the chests and go nothing, all blue cards all basic items. They are getting ridiculous. End rant lol


----------



## Busybee46

Lindz101 said:


> So I caved and spent real money on the chests and go nothing, all blue cards all basic items. They are getting ridiculous. End rant lol


Thanks, you have confirmed my suspicions that they are only worth getting if you have nothing better to do with your money. Just see them as a lucky bonus and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## CallieMar

I collected the last fire stick and hat for shere khan this morning! I unlocked him right around the end of the event so it only took a couple of weeks (I don’t have King Louie). I actually had to wait a couple hours to hit the welome button because I needed more magic.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> I collected the last fire stick and hat for shere khan this morning! I unlocked him right around the end of the event so it only took a couple of weeks (I don’t have King Louie). I actually had to wait a couple hours to hit the welome button because I needed more magic.



Congrats!  It's taking me forever to level him up.  Those drops don't seem to be getting any easier.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> I collected the last fire stick and hat for shere khan this morning! I unlocked him right around the end of the event so it only took a couple of weeks (I don’t have King Louie). I actually had to wait a couple hours to hit the welome button because I needed more magic.


Congrats!!!!  That was really a tough one.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Congrats!  It's taking me forever to level him up.  Those drops don't seem to be getting any easier.


Yep.  I can't even say that I'm only three fire sticks away from level 10 because I have been three fire sticks away for two weeks now.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep.  I can't even say that I'm only three fire sticks away from level 10 because I have been three fire sticks away for two weeks now.



Still, level 10!  Wow!  Mine seems stuck at Level 7.  For weeks.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Notice the key word...


----------



## lmmatooki

JamesGarvey said:


> Notice the key word...


UGH! Not happy with this being an event, I take the DAT on Dec 18th and have to take 7 practice tests a week in advance that take 5 1/2 hours each...there goes one of the best set of characters and such for me...


----------



## lmmatooki

If anyone is reading this forum, newsflash, WE HATE BACK TO BACK EVENTS! Cut the crap Gameloft...


----------



## mmmears

Grrrr. The fact that they are now using Snow White for a stupid timer even is making me rethink continuing to play this game. It’s annoying. The game wasn’t designed to be a race or a limited timed thing. They are clearly making more money this way and player behavior is helping them shift in this direction. I’m not interested in quick burst events followed by nothing.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Grrrr. The fact that they are now using Snow White for a stupid timer even is making me rethink continuing to play this game. It’s annoying. The game wasn’t designed to be a race or a limited timed thing. They are clearly making more money this way and player behavior is helping them shift in this direction. I’m not interested in quick burst events followed by nothing.


Agreed, I was okay with events being an every once in a while thing but now they have become way too excessive/frequent/annoying(and many other words can fit here, pick as you would like).


----------



## Busybee46

I think events should come with a mandatory overnight park closure. (Player choice of when it starts). It is really bad for our health to wake every hour, and they are driving people to do that, they should be more considerate. Anyway, I want to see my park at dusk, with the lights twinkling....


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Yep.  I can't even say that I'm only three fire sticks away from level 10 because I have been three fire sticks away for two weeks now.



My fire sticks have been dropping like water from a waterfall.  I think I got most of them through Parade Float drops.  But my ears take forever. My Shere Khan is currently level 6 in my IOS game, I had all 6 fire sticks before I had 1 ear.  Windows game has been more balanced, but it took a really long time to Welcome him.  He's only at level 4 there, and I need one of each token to level him up.


----------



## hopemax

lmmatooki said:


> If anyone is reading this forum, newsflash, WE HATE BACK TO BACK EVENTS! Cut the crap Gameloft...



Ditto.  My gems certainly aren't replenished enough to get what I assume is 2 more Premium characters and float.  There will probably be a building too, but I have already failed at having enough to get all the buildings.  Plus, I am in Florida for Christmas and I really don't want to lug my laptop along just to keep up in my Windows game.  Not everyone's game is portable, Gameloft...


----------



## mikegood2

Agree with everyone, I’m not ready for another event! Please just make it an update GameLoft, I’m even willing to give you money if you do! 

The thing that bugs me/scares me the most are the 3 Stupid Frozen costoms for $5 each or 120 gems. I hope they prove me wrong, but I have a feeling those outfits will play into the event in a way that none of us are going to Like!


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> I think events should come with a mandatory overnight park closure. (Player choice of when it starts). It is really bad for our health to wake every hour, and they are driving people to do that, they should be more considerate. Anyway, I want to see my park at dusk, with the lights twinkling....


Who the heck is waking up every hour?  That sounds a bit obsessive.  Not Gameloft's fault.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Grrrr. The fact that they are now using Snow White for a stupid timer even is making me rethink continuing to play this game. It’s annoying. The game wasn’t designed to be a race or a limited timed thing. They are clearly making more money this way and player behavior is helping them shift in this direction. I’m not interested in quick burst events followed by nothing.


Of course it comes down to money.  Once characters are no longer available, it seems that a few too many players are willing to part with their cash for legendary chests for the chance to win them.


----------



## cliscinsky

The events become a real pain for me because I'm playing the game, and both my son's are playing their own versions on their own ipads.  So, when the options to purchase characters and buildings comes up for every event, I not only want to get them for me, but feel obligated to spend money to get them for both my sons.  It really gets to be expensive for each event.  I'd like to see them either space them out a little bit more.  Another nice option would be to have a family discount for event items.  When I buy items on my ipad, the purchase uses my itunes username, which all my family uses.  However, Gameloft ties the purchase to your Gameloft ID.  They should do like other games do, and recognize that when I purchase for my son's games using my itunes username, it's already been purchased once and allow them to download it onto their games.  I know, I know, this will never happen because Gameloft would lose a little money (God forbid), but it would make it much more family friendly for those of use that have multiple family members playing the game.


----------



## heatherwith3

I’m disappointed about another event coming, too.  I feel like I’m too deep in the game to give up now, though.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Hi there! I actually deleted the app back in May/June because I couldn’t consistently play while doing an internship, classes, and working and was tired of falling so behind! Used to be more present here. 

Just a thought... not sure if it’s been suggested or if it would work, but I wish they would do timed events differently. Obviously they’re going to continue doing that in lieu of updating the story as their players would like, but to people who are newer and don’t have the characters to gather event currency and tokens like the lifetime players, I don’t see how the can justify pushing he event to everyone. 

So, what if events were published as optional chapters? At any point in time you could go into the character book and drop gems on opening a chapter/starting and event. They could even make it so that people who had previous attempts could pay to extend the deadline or go back to it. I think that would be much wiser if they want to keep their players happy and not inundated with events. I also think it would help because when people(ie, anyone who didn’t start back in March 2016) ran out of the main storyline, they could explore the side chapters. 
And think of how much more rewarding it would be to let people go back into events! Rather than getting pissy and frustrated that our only option for older event characters is to gamble gems away on Legendary chests, they could just say “want this storyline for another week?” And charge gems that way. Yes, it’s less money for them probably. But I feel like this forum demonstrates a growing discontentment with how the game is being treated and updated. 

Anyways, that’s my rambling idea and suggestion for the developers at GameLoft.


----------



## mmmears

I looked late last night and saw TONS of complaints, just like ours here, on their FB page.  It seems their little events aren't as popular as the interns think they are.  So perhaps we should be letting them know just how we feel about this.   Personally I think it's rather cheap and short-sighted of them to do this to Snow White especially.


----------



## Mattimation

Just out of curiosity, I wonder how regular vs. event updates stack up this year.

*EVENT*
Mulan
Beauty and the Beast
Lion King
Aladdin
Alice in Wonderland
and now Snow White.

*REGULAR*
Zooptopia
Jungle Book
Chip & Dale (added to a previous set)
Bullseye & Alien (added to a previous set)

Am I missing any? that doesn't look great, especially considering how last year we only had...three events I think? Incredibles, Nightmare Before Christmas, and Frozen?

I wonder who's making the decisions on these; Gameloft or Disney. With Snow White, I wouldn't be at all surprised if Disney is requiring it be a limited time event considering all of the limited edition products and special events they're releasing/holding to commemorate the 80th anniversary. I'm sure Beauty and the Beast was also a mandate handed down by Disney, but the rest I'm really not sure. I'm fine with events, though I am eager to have more land/more story open up, which never seems to happen with limited event updates.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I looked late last night and saw TONS of complaints, just like ours here, on their FB page.  It seems their little events aren't as popular as the interns think they are.  So perhaps we should be letting them know just how we feel about this.   Personally I think it's rather cheap and short-sighted of them to do this to Snow White especially.


People complain.  And yet people still play.  AND they still pay.  I think that's the root of the problem.  If their money train dried up, or recurring player count dropped, they'd be scared.  Until that happens, they will listen with closed ears and keep doing what helps to generate revenue the best.


----------



## Windwaker4444

dacutebuggy said:


> Hi there! I actually deleted the app back in May/June because I couldn’t consistently play while doing an internship, classes, and working and was tired of falling so behind! Used to be more present here.
> 
> Just a thought... not sure if it’s been suggested or if it would work, but I wish they would do timed events differently. Obviously they’re going to continue doing that in lieu of updating the story as their players would like, but to people who are newer and don’t have the characters to gather event currency and tokens like the lifetime players, I don’t see how the can justify pushing he event to everyone.
> 
> So, what if events were published as optional chapters? At any point in time you could go into the character book and drop gems on opening a chapter/starting and event. They could even make it so that people who had previous attempts could pay to extend the deadline or go back to it. I think that would be much wiser if they want to keep their players happy and not inundated with events. I also think it would help because when people(ie, anyone who didn’t start back in March 2016) ran out of the main storyline, they could explore the side chapters.
> And think of how much more rewarding it would be to let people go back into events! Rather than getting pissy and frustrated that our only option for older event characters is to gamble gems away on Legendary chests, they could just say “want this storyline for another week?” And charge gems that way. Yes, it’s less money for them probably. But I feel like this forum demonstrates a growing discontentment with how the game is being treated and updated.
> 
> Anyways, that’s my rambling idea and suggestion for the developers at GameLoft.


I love this idea!!!!!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Agree with everyone, I’m not ready for another event! Please just make it an update GameLoft, I’m even willing to give you money if you do!


Quit your whining.  It's not like there is a major holiday coming up at the end of the month that you and your family will probably be spending most of the month gearing up for, right?


mikegood2 said:


> The thing that bugs me/scares me the most are the 3 Stupid Frozen costoms for $5 each or 120 gems. I hope they prove me wrong, but I have a feeling those outfits will play into the event in a way that none of us are going to Like!


I repeat... I am NOT paying five bucks for a bow tie.


----------



## mmmears

Totally agree that they will continue to do this stuff as long as people are willing to throw money their way. I can’t believe how much money people seem to be willing to spend on a little phone game.  I guess I just choose to spend my money on other silly ways.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I repeat... I am NOT paying five bucks for a bow tie.



*HOW DARE YOU, SIR!* Some intern, spent hours or more likely days designing that bow! It’s not like they could design one of those bow leafs, duplicated it, rotated it 180 degrees, position it and drop a circle to combine them. Are you going to tell me that it’s possible they already had the leaf from some other piece of artwork and just took it from it?

*$5 is a steal!* they could have easily charged us $10, $15 or $20 dollars for such a masterpiece!


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> *HOW DARE YOU, SIR!* Some intern, spent hours or more likely days designing that bow! It’s not like they could design one of those bow leafs, duplicated it, rotated it 180 degrees, position it and drop a circle to combine them. Are you going to tell me that it’s possible they already had the leaf from some other piece of artwork and just took it from it?
> 
> *$5 is a steal!* they could have easily charged us $10, $15 or $20 dollars for such a masterpiece!


OMG this is high quality GOLD


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Totally agree that they will continue to do this stuff as long as people are willing to throw money their way. I can’t believe how much money people seem to be willing to spend on a little phone game.  I guess I just choose to spend my money on other silly ways.



my understanding with games like this is that they get a small % of players addicted, er, I mean, willing to pay large sums of money and that is how they make their profits - so they feed those people ... it's not the standard players that are willing to drop a few bucks here and there that they worry about


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *HOW DARE YOU, SIR!* Some intern, spent hours or more likely days designing that bow! It’s not like they could design one of those bow leafs, duplicated it, rotated it 180 degrees, position it and drop a circle to combine them. Are you going to tell me that it’s possible they already had the leaf from some other piece of artwork and just took it from it?
> 
> *$5 is a steal!* they could have easily charged us $10, $15 or $20 dollars for such a masterpiece!


First of all, I hope you aren't daring to put out there that each one of those little square orange trees wasn't individually created, pixel by pixel.

Second, do you have any idea how many five dollar bow ties the interns will need to sell in order to be able to afford text books for next semester???


----------



## ISmellBeef

Oh I am not sure if I am ready for another event as I still have so much main story to do ( I just welcomed Minnie recently -.- ).
Also the amount of gems spent for Alice was huge...

Does anyone know if there is another site (maybe yt?) where I can watch the stream? For some odd reason I can't reach the FB site as it is kinda blocked?


----------



## Aces86

Noooooo not another event!!!


----------



## lmmatooki

ISmellBeef said:


> Oh I am not sure if I am ready for another event as I still have so much main story to do ( I just welcomed Minnie recently -.- ).
> Also the amount of gems spent for Alice was huge...
> 
> Does anyone know if there is another site (maybe yt?) where I can watch the stream? For some odd reason I can't reach the FB site as it is kinda blocked?


I don't know of anywhere else you could watch it but I post a thorough description of the live stream right after it finishes!


----------



## ISmellBeef

lmmatooki said:


> I don't know of anywhere else you could watch it but I post a thorough description of the live stream right after it finishes!


Thanks a lot! 

I am not sure why I have this issues... maybe because I live in Japan?
Is someone here from outside the US?


----------



## JamesGarvey

So i got bored and figured my entire progress so far. This is what I'm missing:

*CHARACTERS*

Locked Characters:

Syndrome
Oogie Boogie
Sven

Remaining Characters: (Gems Needed)

Boo (395)
WALL-E (475)
Maximus (575)
Flash (420)
King Louie (500)
Total Gems Needed - 2365

Still Leveling: (Current Level)

Alice (7)
Mad Hatter (9)
March Hare (8)
White Rabbit (8)
Caterpillar (8)
Queen Of Hearts (7)
Cheshire Cat (8)
Alien (3)
Shere Khan (6)

*ATTRACTIONS*

Missing Attractions: (Gems Needed)

RC Racers (125)
Mike And Sulley To The Rescue (130)
Chip 'n' Dale Treehouse (200)
Haunted Mansion (150)
Total Gems Needed - 605

Merlin's Shop Attractions: (Elixir Needed)

Jumpin' Jellyfish (15,000)
Golden Zephyr (15,000)
Total Elixir Needed - 30,000
*
COSTUMES*

Locked Costumes:

Pluto - Easter
Minnie - Easter

Remaining Costumes: (Gems Needed)

Mickey - Tuxedo (120)
Anna - (120)
Elsa - (120)
Olaf - (120)
Total Gems Needed - 480

Gems Needed, Grand Total - 3450


----------



## MickeySkywalker

I had that glitch again where all the dark parts of the park were in color. Kind of cool to see what those areas look like in color.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I got the survey this morning - not sure if it is the exact same as what others had as I noticed it specifically asked what are your favorite 5 Disney movies, not specifically which ones do you want to see in the game

It also asked what your favorite Disney attraction is (I answered Jungle Cruise)


----------



## Quellman

JamesGarvey said:


> So i got bored and figured my entire progress so far. This is what I'm missing:
> 
> *CHARACTERS*
> 
> Locked Characters:
> 
> Syndrome
> Oogie Boogie
> Sven
> 
> Remaining Characters: (Gems Needed)
> 
> Boo (395)
> WALL-E (475)
> Maximus (575)
> Flash (420)
> King Louie (500)
> Total Gems Needed - 2365
> 
> Still Leveling: (Current Level)
> 
> Alice (7)
> Mad Hatter (9)
> March Hare (8)
> White Rabbit (8)
> Caterpillar (8)
> Queen Of Hearts (7)
> Cheshire Cat (8)
> Alien (3)
> Shere Khan (6)
> 
> *ATTRACTIONS*
> 
> Missing Attractions: (Gems Needed)
> 
> RC Racers (125)
> Mike And Sulley To The Rescue (130)
> Chip 'n' Dale Treehouse (200)
> Haunted Mansion (150)
> Total Gems Needed - 605
> 
> Merlin's Shop Attractions: (Elixir Needed)
> 
> Jumpin' Jellyfish (15,000)
> Golden Zephyr (15,000)
> Total Elixir Needed - 30,000
> *
> COSTUMES*
> 
> Locked Costumes:
> 
> Pluto - Easter
> Minnie - Easter
> 
> Remaining Costumes: (Gems Needed)
> 
> Mickey - Tuxedo (120)
> Anna - (120)
> Elsa - (120)
> Olaf - (120)
> Total Gems Needed - 480
> 
> Gems Needed, Grand Total - 3450



Oh look at you all fancy not needing the zootopia race track! Rub it in why don't you!


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> I had that glitch again where all the dark parts of the park were in color. Kind of cool to see what those areas look like in color.
> 
> View attachment 286079View attachment 286080View attachment 286081


Awe, it is so lovely!!


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> I got the survey this morning - not sure if it is the exact same as what others had as I noticed it specifically asked what are your favorite 5 Disney movies, not specifically which ones do you want to see in the game
> 
> It also asked what your favorite Disney attraction is (I answered Jungle Cruise)


I got the survey as well


----------



## chocolatte89

It looks like the interns are feeling generous this month! 25 days of gift giving in December, and the 25th looks like the biggest one. Today's gift was the ice cream stand.


----------



## mmmears

chocolatte89 said:


> It looks like the interns are feeling generous this month! 25 days of gift giving in December, and the 25th looks like the biggest one. Today's gift was the ice cream stand.



I'm wondering how many benches and "rare" flags of corona are behind those doors.


----------



## chocolatte89

mmmears said:


> I'm wondering how many benches and "rare" flags of corona are behind those doors.


Shhhhh! Don't give them any ideas


----------



## lmmatooki

I do not play my game very frequently (except during events) because I am pretty much at the end of the game. Also, because I do not play as frequently, I still have characters to level up. So I was curious about where I was at with leveling up my characters and decided to make a spreadsheet of them all last night and this is where I am at.

I am currently sitting on 2,490,159 Magic and if I were to level all my characters up one time, I would be left with 1,186,030 Magic. Now that is not leveling them all up to level 10 and I definitely think the interns are getting greedy with our magic just for leveling up new characters. I would be interested in seeing if they are up charging newer players of the characters that us veterans already have maxed out...really makes you think.


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> I do not play my game very frequently (except during events) because I am pretty much at the end of the game. Also, because I do not play as frequently, I still have characters to level up. So I was curious about where I was at with leveling up my characters and decided to make a spreadsheet of them all last night and this is where I am at.
> 
> I am currently sitting on 2,490,159 Magic and if I were to level all my characters up one time, I would be left with 1,186,030 Magic. Now that is not leveling them all up to level 10 and I definitely think the interns are getting greedy with our magic just for leveling up new characters. I would be interested in seeing if they are up charging newer players of the characters that us veterans already have maxed out...really makes you think.


----------



## lmmatooki

LIVE STREAM SUMMARY

Snow White is an EVENT...it is coming...soon

Event quests are RED
Event is 25+ days or 26 days


Characters
Starts with Doc
ALL SEVEN DWARVES
Snow White
Evil Queen

Gem Characters
Dopey
Happy

Grumpy is a SPECIAL CHARACTER that will do more for you and you can ONLY get him through SPECIAL CHESTS by participating in mini events and by daily gifts for 25 days of Christmas. You could get him in the chest completely to welcome. Drops more currency and drops tokens. Can only earn his tokens by gem characters and the chests.

Attractions
Seven Dwarves Cottage
Magic Mirror on the Wall
Snow White Scary Adventure
Seven Dwarves Mine Train

NEW PLOT OF LAND OPEN

Parade Float

Hidden Crows are tappers

Creepy trees are like the snowgies

Send all dwarves to wash up for a "group action"

Made adjustments to character finder
Characters are grouped by their IP

NEW FEATURE IN CHARACTER BOOK (book in top left corner in character book)
YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SEND CHARACTERS HOME AND BRING THEM BACK 
YOU WILL BE ABLE TO EARN REWARDS WHILE THEY ARE GONE PER HOUR (MAGIC AND STARS)
They have to be in the kingdom to level up but if they are gone, you can still earn tokens for that character. Characters that are sent home CANNOT earn TOKENS. It is auto collected with Merlin and you can collect it in front of the Castle. They are still working on this and will make it better with our suggestions.


----------



## lmmatooki

Also tried to take some pics


----------



## lmmatooki




----------



## WhiteRabbit88

Of course my favorite dwarf is special...


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

lmmatooki said:


> LIVE STREAM SUMMARY
> 
> Snow White is an EVENT...it is coming...soon
> 
> Event quests are RED
> Event is 25+ days or 26 days
> 
> 
> Characters
> Starts with Doc
> ALL SEVEN DWARVES
> Snow White
> Evil Queen
> 
> Gem Characters
> Dopey
> Happy
> 
> Grumpy is a SPECIAL CHARACTER that will do more for you and you can ONLY get him through SPECIAL CHESTS by participating in mini events and by daily gifts for 25 days of Christmas. You could get him in the chest completely to welcome. Drops more currency and drops tokens. Can only earn his tokens by gem characters and the chests.
> 
> Attractions
> Seven Dwarves Cottage
> Magic Mirror on the Wall
> Snow White Scary Adventure
> Seven Dwarves Mine Train
> 
> NEW PLOT OF LAND OPEN
> 
> Parade Float
> 
> Hidden Crows are tappers
> 
> Creepy trees are like the snowgies
> 
> Send all dwarves to wash up for a "group action"
> 
> Made adjustments to character finder
> Characters are grouped by their IP
> 
> NEW FEATURE IN CHARACTER BOOK (book in top left corner in character book)
> YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SEND CHARACTERS HOME AND BRING THEM BACK
> YOU WILL BE ABLE TO EARN REWARDS WHILE THEY ARE GONE PER HOUR (MAGIC AND STARS)
> They have to be in the kingdom to level up but if they are gone, you can still earn tokens for that character. Characters that are sent home CANNOT earn TOKENS. It is auto collected with Merlin and you can collect it in front of the Castle. They are still working on this and will make it better with our suggestions.



That was quick! Many thanks.

Good news about the new character book features. 

But bad news about the creepy trees (snowgies) still being used to obtain the common tokens. They claim to listen to their users? I don’t think I’ve seen one positive comments about this in the past. It’s almost universally hated, yet they insist on keeping it. For me it completely spoils an event, making it tedious. With nine characters this time, it’s going to be a lot of hard work. Can’t say I’m looking forward to it. 

I think this is the point where I stop spending any more money on the game. I’ll play the event but just use my existing gems stock to get the premium characters and gem only attractions. Once my gems are used up, will seriously consider moving on from this game.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> I had that glitch again where all the dark parts of the park were in color. Kind of cool to see what those areas look like in color.


That's happened to me a couple of times now, even back as far as last year.  I tried sticking buildings there but they didn't stay.  Usually seems to happen around updates.


----------



## 2010_Bride

This is the first live stream I’ve watched and was laughing my butt off at the number of angry faces viewers were sending when the interns mentioned “event”, “collecting trees” and that you had to “earn Grumpy”
I’m thrilled that I will be able to send many of my 97 characters “home” to get them out of the way!!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

2010_Bride said:


> This is the first live stream I’ve watched and was laughing my butt off at the number of angry faces viewers were sending when the interns mentioned “event”, “collecting trees” and that you had to “earn Grumpy”
> I’m thrilled that I will be able to send many of my 97 characters “home” to get them out of the way!!


Hehe....I think most of the angry faces were mine! Time for a glass of wine to calm me down


----------



## lmmatooki

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Hehe....I think most of the angry faces were mine! Time for a glass of wine to calm me down


----------



## cliscinsky

"Grumpy is a SPECIAL CHARACTER that will do more for you and you can ONLY get him through SPECIAL CHESTS by participating in mini events and by daily gifts for 25 days of Christmas. You could get him in the chest completely to welcome. Drops more currency and drops tokens. Can only earn his tokens by gem characters and the chests."

Grumpy's my favorite also.  So I guess for the mini events the only way you'll get them is if you give up your life to attempt to finish in the top 3.  Great.  Ain't gonna happen.  I'm also not spending a royal fortune on the 1 in a 1000 chance I'll receive him in one of their glorious Legendary chests.  Guessing I'm not gonna be able to get him. 

Like many, I am so sick and tired of all the EVENTS, especially the ones around the Holidays.  Snow White should have been a regular addition to the game.


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> But bad news about the creepy trees (snowgies) still being used to obtain the common tokens. They claim to listen to their users? I don’t think I’ve seen one positive comments about this in the past. It’s almost universally hated, yet they insist on keeping it. For me it completely spoils an event, making it tedious. With nine characters this time, it’s going to be a lot of hard work. Can’t say I’m looking forward to it.


Especially considering that, once the event is over, those common tokens end up being earned after a single one-hour task.  Heck, back during Frozen when this all first started, the task became just six minutes.


----------



## cliscinsky

supernova said:


> Especially considering that, once the event is over, those common tokens end up being earned after a single one-hour task.  Heck, back during Frozen when this all first started, the task became just six minutes.


And just try to get a 6 year old and a 12 year old who wants to play the game to constantly log into it to tap, tap, tap, tap.


----------



## lmmatooki

cliscinsky said:


> "Grumpy is a SPECIAL CHARACTER that will do more for you and you can ONLY get him through SPECIAL CHESTS by participating in mini events and by daily gifts for 25 days of Christmas. You could get him in the chest completely to welcome. Drops more currency and drops tokens. Can only earn his tokens by gem characters and the chests."
> 
> Grumpy's my favorite also.  So I guess for the mini events the only way you'll get them is if you give up your life to attempt to finish in the top 3.  Great.  Ain't gonna happen.  I'm also not spending a royal fortune on the 1 in a 1000 chance I'll receive him in one of their glorious Legendary chests.  Guessing I'm not gonna be able to get him.
> 
> Like many, I am so sick and tired of all the EVENTS, especially the ones around the Holidays.  Snow White should have been a regular addition to the game.


Wasn't clear on getting the chests from the mini events, you will be given just for participating in the mini event! So it isn't that bad. You don't have to be at the top of the leaderboard but that is just what they said. Sorry I wasn't clear about that, there was A LOT talked about during this live stream.


----------



## mshanson3121

So I'm assuming the event starts Wed, Dec 6?


----------



## lmmatooki

mshanson3121 said:


> So I'm assuming the event starts Wed, Dec 6?


Probably Thursday, Dec 7th. They normally start on Thursdays.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

cliscinsky said:


> "Grumpy is a SPECIAL CHARACTER that will do more for you and you can ONLY get him through SPECIAL CHESTS by participating in mini events and by daily gifts for 25 days of Christmas. You could get him in the chest completely to welcome. Drops more currency and drops tokens. Can only earn his tokens by gem characters and the chests."
> 
> Grumpy's my favorite also.  So I guess for the mini events the only way you'll get them is if you give up your life to attempt to finish in the top 3.  Great.  Ain't gonna happen.  I'm also not spending a royal fortune on the 1 in a 1000 chance I'll receive him in one of their glorious Legendary chests.  Guessing I'm not gonna be able to get him.
> 
> Like many, I am so sick and tired of all the EVENTS, especially the ones around the Holidays.  Snow White should have been a regular addition to the game.


My concern about Grumpy is that by the time most of us have welcomed him, it’s going to be too late for him to be of much use in the event. Although I appreciate that he will continue to have some benefits afterwards.


----------



## hopemax

My concern about Grumpy is that he will be the 25th day prize.  I already know I can't login all 25 days in a row.  Even if I decide to load my game on Dad's computer, while we are traveling, for my birthday we are staying 3 days at Universal.  So the middle day, which is my actual birthday, the computer will be at home and we will be gone all day. So because I have the gall to travel, I probably won't get Grumpy. I was one of the last people to get the stupid Prince Charming gloves out of the chest, when they changed the drop rate to make him more common, and I am missing several attractions that can be gotten through chests, so I will not be getting him through any chests.  Heck, I am still trying to get Alien because I don't get enough junk out of my chests (thankfully only 100 elixir left but then I need more for the upgrades to level 3).

This is theoretically a game for tweens, correct ? How the heck do they expect them to keep up when I'm sure many have limits due to school, activities, parental controls.  I know, it's like someone up thread said, "they buy it for themselves, and then feel the need to buy for each of the kids..."


----------



## lmmatooki

hopemax said:


> This is theoretically a game for tweens, correct ? How the heck do they expect them to keep up when I'm sure many have limits due to school, activities, parental controls.  I know, it's like someone up thread said, "they buy it for themselves, and then feel the need to buy for each of the kids..."


I agree, I am trying to get into dental hygiene school and once I get in, I believe that it might be the last this forum will see from me and the last I will see of the game. I really enjoyed this game during as a stress reliever but now it's not as great while I am studying for my entrance exams and other things. This game definitely does not feel like it was made for tweens/children, let alone anyone else anymore. I really hope they start this event closer to Christmas but I really doubt it.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> That's happened to me a couple of times now, even back as far as last year.  I tried sticking buildings there but they didn't stay.  Usually seems to happen around updates.


I wonder if there is any link to that happening and then new land being available in the upcoming event/update?. I don't remember it happening before AIW.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thanks Immatooki for the info.  Was there any word on if the Frozen costumes help in the Snow White event?


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thanks Immatooki for the info.  Was there any word on if the Frozen costumes help in the Snow White event?


You're welcome and no word on that, figures.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Very meh abut the update. being an event sucks. trying to exploit those compulsive collectors into cash purchases takes away from the game. in app purchases in a game like this should be shortcuts, not the only way. let some people pay for the new shiny right now, others grind for the unlock and others who just dont care. Frozen Free Fall did this very well. capped energy and power ups, make them available for purchase but not required to advance.   

9 characters isnt terribly overwhelming, having 8 for events seems to have been ok for most players. pricing on the premiums unknown, Alice Characters were a combined 475 gems. The Grumpy method is interesting but until we're playing it, we wont know the impact, but i can understand being annoyed by its loot crate nature. their tone sounds closer to random token drops, reward tokens from mini-events and the chance of a random full unlock. having him be automatic if you collect every Advent calendar style reward would be a nice surprise, but i wouldnt count on it. 

Being able to bank "useless" characters will be helpful, wish the reward method could net gems but they clearly arent friendly with the F2P crowd. Its a decent quality of life improvement. I'd also like another level to Merlin's gathering spell to collect all non-quest tasks.


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> So I'm assuming the event starts Wed, Dec 6?





lmmatooki said:


> Probably Thursday, Dec 7th. They normally start on Thursdays.


Well that figures.  I'm arriving at WDW on the 6th for the week.  Grrrr...


----------



## Quellman

So will I have a better chance at getting Grumpy or Zootopia race track first?


----------



## pyork24

hopemax said:


> My concern about Grumpy is that he will be the 25th day prize.  I already know I can't login all 25 days in a row.  Even if I decide to load my game on Dad's computer, while we are traveling, for my birthday we are staying 3 days at Universal.  So the middle day, which is my actual birthday, the computer will be at home and we will be gone all day. So because I have the gall to travel, I probably won't get Grumpy. I was one of the last people to get the stupid Prince Charming gloves out of the chest, when they changed the drop rate to make him more common, and I am missing several attractions that can be gotten through chests, so I will not be getting him through any chests.  Heck, I am still trying to get Alien because I don't get enough junk out of my chests (thankfully only 100 elixir left but then I need more for the upgrades to level 3).
> 
> This is theoretically a game for tweens, correct ? How the heck do they expect them to keep up when I'm sure many have limits due to school, activities, parental controls.  I know, it's like someone up thread said, "they buy it for themselves, and then feel the need to buy for each of the kids..."



I'm sure they assume most players have access to a smartphone or tablet to take with them.  Signing on daily for rewards is very common for free-to-play games.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Quellman said:


> So will I have a better chance at getting Grumpy or Zootopia race track first?


You’ll have a better chance of winning the lottery first.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Very meh abut the update. being an event sucks. trying to exploit those compulsive collectors into cash purchases takes away from the game. in app purchases in a game like this should be shortcuts, not the only way. let some people pay for the new shiny right now, others grind for the unlock and others who just dont care.



Exactly.  At this point I wish they'd just charge some insane amount to play the game and be honest about it.  I have never felt so pressured to spend money on something this ridiculous.  Paying for shortcuts is one thing, but this threat the "pay us for this or you won't be able to earn that" thing is tiresome.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Cabius said:


> I just stumbled across this game by reading about it in this forum a few days ago. I unfortunately don't have time to read through almost 700 pages (wow!) but have hopped around the thread and found some good tips, but most of y'all are really advanced!
> 
> Any tips for a relative newbie (lvl 8 after 3 days) who would prefer not to spend much/any real money?
> 
> For example: if I have 35 crystals, am I better off (a) buying another pedestal for unlocking chests, (b) buying a third float spot, or (c) hoarding them for something better?
> 
> I'm thinking that the gems are the scarce resource, and so the floats - which would let me earn gems at a faster rate - would be the better bet at this point. But I don't know!
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> ETA: If this has been covered a thousand times in the preceding 700 pages, please feel free to call me silly names and point me in the right direction!



Welcome!! 

Being so new to the game and not wanting to spend money, my advice would be to save your gems until you have enough to purchase Pluto he helps with so much of the usual day to day play, when starting out. This was what I got my daughter to do when she started playing for Aladdin. She wanted Jasmine, she since has given up on the game guess kids arent as gullible as us adults! You will over time build up gems (trust me I have many) to help you along the way with parade floats, pedestals etc. Goodluck.



ISmellBeef said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I am not sure why I have this issues... maybe because I live in Japan?
> Is someone here from outside the US?



Australia


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Probably Thursday, Dec 7th. They normally start on Thursdays.



Oooh I am so excited. Thank you once again for posting the info from the livestream.

I know everyone is pieved about it being an event and the whole grumpy thing and I am on a high, guess its the fact that it is snow white and we are in December woohoo Christmas is coming I am just looking at the positives and hoping that grumpy is our Christmas present from gameloft


----------



## Beccybooboo

For all those travelling during the event. It is possible to succeed in events while at Disney. I was in Disneyworld the whole time for the Frozen event and with the odd check in when relaxing, purchasing the premium characters and some gameplay at the end of our days(or early mornings) before bed I was able to finish the event.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> I really am a bastard sometimes, aren't I?



Noooo just Honest. You tell it like you see it. 

Funny thing is I Pictured Pumbaa "They call me MR PIG" lol.


----------



## mikegood2

Beccybooboo said:


> For all those travelling during the event. It is possible to succeed in events while at Disney. I was in Disneyworld the whole time for the Frozen event and with the odd check in when relaxing, purchasing the premium characters and some gameplay at the end of our days(or early mornings) before bed I was able to finish the event.



 True, but who wants to play the game when your actually at WDW? For me part of a vacation is also taking a vacation from the grind of the games I play. 

Luckily when we went in June their weren’t any events. I still planned on playing while in lines, etc., but that rarely happened and I dropped about 800 spots in Lifetime Visitor Leaderboard. Sadly I’ve only recovered up about half of it. Honestly, the crowds were so much smaller than our previous June trips in 2011 and 2013 I think we only had 2 or 3 lines that were over 30 minute waits the entire trip so I really didn’t have much desire to play. I think we got the better end of that deal


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ok...seriously laughed out loud.  Note to self, do not read this forum in crowded rooms.  You never know when Supernova will strike.



Your not the only one


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Well that figures.  I'm arriving at WDW on the 6th for the week.  Grrrr...


Lucky!!!!! Would much rather be there than visiting the virtual kingdom.  Do you post pics anywhere?


----------



## mikegood2

@immatooki Thanks for the summary of the Facebook live stream! 

I’m really looking forward seeing how the Character Book feature works. It has the potential to be one of the best features in the game. Let’s just hope they pull it off.

As far as the events concerned, I’m not suprised that they are having one, but I am disappointed. Why do they insist on having the creepy tree/snowgies feature of the game, do they really think anyone enjoys them. Personally, I think that is the one portion of events that sucks out any enjoyment of the event. Just double the amount of that item that is required and I think everyone would be happy.

The Grumpy “Special Character” portion of the event is what scares me most. Honestly, you can only get him and items for him thru chests? What an awful “feature” addition to the game! I’m willing to give it a chance, but not any money, but have a feeling it’s going to be a complete disaster.


----------



## mmmears

Thank you for posting the update since not all of us were able to see the video.  I really appreciate your hard work, even if I hate what they are doing to the game.  For now I'm just working on leveling up my current characters (so tedious with some like Shere Khan and poor Alien who practically has to fend for himself.)


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Lucky!!!!! Would much rather be there than visiting the virtual kingdom.  Do you post pics anywhere?


Usually to my Facebook page, as I'm wandering the parks. I never have time or interest in putting together trip reports on this site.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Beccybooboo said:


> For all those travelling during the event. It is possible to succeed in events while at Disney. I was in Disneyworld the whole time for the Frozen event and with the odd check in when relaxing, purchasing the premium characters and some gameplay at the end of our days(or early mornings) before bed I was able to finish the event.



I’m also going to be in WDW during the event for two weeks (leaving on the 10th). I’ll do my best and maybe check-in while waiting in lines, but I WILL NOT be glued to a silly game during my vacation. I get who I get lol!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I would like to make an observation.  First of all to the person who I read is in Dental School, and has the icon of the puppies, and took the time out of their day to post the information for those of us who could not watch the livestream at the time, THANK YOU!  That was VERY KIND and APPRECIATED.  I'm sorry I don't know your handle here!

On my way home, as I sat in traffic.  I pulled up the livestream replay on my phone and listened to that instead of the radio.  I would like to point out that Rebecca said things repeatedly and I MAY very well have misheard her, but it sounded like, with the two premium characters, you could unlock Grumpy with their help, in addition to the chests.  I'm going to listen to it again, to be sure I heard correctly, because as I say, I may have misheard.  Just wanted to throw all that out there, and also get another set of ears on the livestream, because maybe I'm right, maybe I'm wrong, but it would be nice to know.  It was a long day at work and I was tired, so it might be wishful thinking, hahaha.


----------



## Sazzafraz

lmmatooki said:


> Probably Thursday, Dec 7th. They normally start on Thursdays.


This will be perfect because everyone has so much down time during the holidays and people aren't busy at all.  I'm glad I have 10 plus hours a day to dedicate to the event. (Just in case people didn't get it, I'm being sarcastic)


----------



## mmmears

To those of you lucky enough to take real (non virtual) Disney trip, I hope you enjoy your time there and don't let this silly little game ruin your vacation time. Real life is so much better than this stuff.



Sazzafraz said:


> This will be perfect because everyone has so much down time during the holidays and people aren't busy at all.  I'm glad I have 10 plus hours a day to dedicate to the event. (Just in case people didn't get it, I'm being sarcastic)



Well, said.  I totally agree.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> @immatooki Thanks for the summary of the Facebook live stream!
> 
> I’m really looking forward seeing how the Character Book feature works. It has the potential to be one of the best features in the game. Let’s just hope they pull it off.
> 
> As far as the events concerned, I’m not suprised that they are having one, but I am disappointed. Why do they insist on having the creepy tree/snowgies feature of the game, do they really think anyone enjoys them. Personally, I think that is the one portion of events that sucks out any enjoyment of the event. Just double the amount of that item that is required and I think everyone would be happy.
> 
> The Grumpy “Special Character” portion of the event is what scares me most. Honestly, you can only get him and items for him thru chests? What an awful “feature” addition to the game! I’m willing to give it a chance, but not any money, but have a feeling it’s going to be a complete disaster.





mmmears said:


> Thank you for posting the update since not all of us were able to see the video.  I really appreciate your hard work, even if I hate what they are doing to the game.  For now I'm just working on leveling up my current characters (so tedious with some like Shere Khan and poor Alien who practically has to fend for himself.)





AJGolden1013 said:


> I would like to make an observation.  First of all to the person who I read is in Dental School, and has the icon of the puppies, and took the time out of their day to post the information for those of us who could not watch the livestream at the time, THANK YOU!  That was VERY KIND and APPRECIATED.  I'm sorry I don't know your handle here!
> 
> On my way home, as I sat in traffic.  I pulled up the livestream replay on my phone and listened to that instead of the radio.  I would like to point out that Rebecca said things repeatedly and I MAY very well have misheard her, but it sounded like, with the two premium characters, you could unlock Grumpy with their help, in addition to the chests.  I'm going to listen to it again, to be sure I heard correctly, because as I say, I may have misheard.  Just wanted to throw all that out there, and also get another set of ears on the livestream, because maybe I'm right, maybe I'm wrong, but it would be nice to know.  It was a long day at work and I was tired, so it might be wishful thinking, hahaha.



You're welcome!! And my understanding of what she said was the premium characters could get the items for Grumpy but that wasn't very clear of how it is happening. I don't remember if it was for after welcoming him or before. I will rewatch it later as well!


----------



## Beccybooboo

2010_Bride said:


> I’m also going to be in WDW during the event for two weeks (leaving on the 10th). I’ll do my best and maybe check-in while waiting in lines, but I WILL NOT be glued to a silly game during my vacation. I get who I get lol!!



This was my sentiment as well and why I brought the premiums to have some frozen characters and I was lucky enough to get everybody without to much effort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

First, thank you @lmmatooki for posting about the event

Second, I am glad they listened to us about being able to send characters "home"

Lastly I am intrigued by the Grumpy "special" character.  I am glad they are trying something different but hope it isn't too crazy/hard to get him


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> First, thank you @lmmatooki for posting about the event
> 
> Second, I am glad they listened to us about being able to send characters "home"
> 
> Lastly I am intrigued by the Grumpy "special" character.  I am glad they are trying something different but hope it isn't too crazy/hard to get him


You're welcome!


----------



## lmmatooki

Rewatched the live stream: About Grumpy

You cannot buy him outright

You can earn him through special chests: can get the chests by the daily gift and participating in the leaderboard NO MATTER WHAT RANK YOU ARE.
Opening the chests allows you to get tokens for him or welcoming him entirely.
The 2 premium characters will collect his tokens as well. (and the queen)

All of his activities drops a token
His quest for spooky trees takes only 5 seconds
He drops a lot more EC 
After the event, he will drop more magic and experience/stars


----------



## mmmears

Immatooki, thanks so much for the details on Grumpy.  I have a feeling he will be making some of us actually grumpy in the coming weeks.  I appreciate the info you shared.  Good luck with your studies!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Immatooki, thanks so much for the details on Grumpy.  I have a feeling he will be making some of us actually grumpy in the coming weeks.  I appreciate the info you shared.  Good luck with your studies!


Thank you bunches!


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Rewatched the live stream: About Grumpy
> 
> You cannot buy him outright
> 
> You can earn him through special chests: can get the chests by the daily gift and participating in the leaderboard NO MATTER WHAT RANK YOU ARE.
> Opening the chests allows you to get tokens for him or welcoming him entirely.
> The 2 premium characters will collect his tokens as well. (and the queen)
> 
> All of his activities drops a token
> His quest for spooky trees takes only 5 seconds
> He drops a lot more EC
> After the event, he will drop more magic and experience/stars



Yay, this makes me happy. Thank you for listening again and justifying that I’m not crazy and don’t have selective hearing, lol.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

@lmmatooki I so feel you with the college play to relax vs. the try and keep up postgrad life. grad school & a 40 hr work week makes being obsessed with this game much harder than I would like it to be!


----------



## CallieMar

I'll be at Disneyland a few days after the event starts...I tend to check my phone a lot when in line anyway so I might make decent progress there.  I have 870 gems so should be able to get all the premium content at least.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> I'll be at Disneyland a few days after the event starts...I tend to check my phone a lot when in line anyway so I might make decent progress there.  I have 870 gems so should be able to get all the premium content at least.



I have found that when I'm at Disney it's not super hard to keep up because, like you, I tend to check in while waiting in line.  On non-park trips, I find it much harder (or even impossible) to keep up.


----------



## pugprincess

Seems silly to have a full event at this time of year, when everyone gets so busy and people are going on holidays (like some in this thread - enjoy!). But what do I know.

Thanks for the livestream write up, Immatooki! Much appreciated by those of us who can't watch  Well, the ability to send characters home sounds good, but like many people have said, I'm not sure what to make of the Grumpy thing. It does seem lootbox-y... which is funny considering the lootbox outrage in the gaming world right now (for those that don't know, google EA Battlefront). But I shall wait and see how it actually works before passing judgement. And I am looking forward to seeing the park look all snowy and festive!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Another for the "its not a big deal playing at the parks" camp. Disney is filled with waiting, only concern is the game murdering your phone battery.


----------



## PrincessS121212

JamesGarvey said:


> Another for the "its not a big deal playing at the parks" camp. Disney is filled with waiting, only concern is the game murdering your phone battery.


I'm probably too old school, but I would find it a big challenge to play at the park.  It drives me nuts when my friends and I go to the amusement park and they are all on their phones, checking fb and twitter and what not, and we're not talking to each other.  If I didn't want to socialize with my friends, I could have gone to the park myself.  If I'm traveling there with companions, I'd like to be able to interact with them to share the memories and put the phones away.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm probably too old school, but I would find it a big challenge to play at the park.  It drives me nuts when my friends and I go to the amusement park and they are all on their phones, checking fb and twitter and what not, and we're not talking to each other.  If I didn't want to socialize with my friends, I could have gone to the park myself.  If I'm traveling there with companions, I'd like to be able to interact with them to share the memories and put the phones away.


I'm not convinced that waiting on endless lines is building happy memories.


----------



## lmmatooki

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> @lmmatooki I so feel you with the college play to relax vs. the try and keep up postgrad life. grad school & a 40 hr work week makes being obsessed with this game much harder than I would like it to be!


Exactly! Makes me want to be back in undergrad lol


----------



## lmmatooki

JamesGarvey said:


> Another for the "its not a big deal playing at the parks" camp. Disney is filled with waiting, only concern is the game murdering your phone battery.


I always wonder how people play this game out and about, I have the iPhone 6s and this game destroys my battery life. 

I plan on getting the iPhone 8 plus in less than a month, so I might as well ask, does anyone have that phone and is the battery life any better while playing this game?


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm probably too old school, but I would find it a big challenge to play at the park.  It drives me nuts when my friends and I go to the amusement park and they are all on their phones, checking fb and twitter and what not, and we're not talking to each other.  If I didn't want to socialize with my friends, I could have gone to the park myself.  If I'm traveling there with companions, I'd like to be able to interact with them to share the memories and put the phones away.


I feel the same way. All my friends are constantly on their phones when we are together and it is super annoying. But for going to Disney, I would put my phone away because I have only gone once and I would rather experience it more.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I'm not convinced that waiting on endless lines is building happy memories.


Never a dull moment from you! Lol


----------



## Busybee46

Super excited about the new things to come, thanks for the update, as I couldn't get the livestream to play, though I could see the comments rolling by!
i succumbed to the lure of Elsa today, on the grounds that I am going to visit my granddaughter, who is Frozen-crazy. So we can watch her together and enjoy... Not wanting to spend 40GBP on all the bundles, I opted for Elsa with her winter costume and concession and a legendary chest pack. i was really happy with that - 2 attractions, a float, a different concession, the character Sven and a Santa costume for Mickey. So now I have a nice little set-up. I guess that another offer may come round in future that will allow me to complete the set; that will have to do for now!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

lmmatooki said:


> I always wonder how people play this game out and about, I have the iPhone 6s and this game destroys my battery life.
> 
> I plan on getting the iPhone 8 plus in less than a month, so I might as well ask, does anyone have that phone and is the battery life any better while playing this game?



I just upgraded from the 6S to the 8 and I for sure notice a battery difference. However this morning, I am also getting random zoomed in triangle shape glitches of solid color when trying to send characters out on tasks. dunno if this is tied to the new phone or tied to the impending update, as ive had the phone about a day at this point haha


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm probably too old school, but I would find it a big challenge to play at the park.  It drives me nuts when my friends and I go to the amusement park and they are all on their phones, checking fb and twitter and what not, and we're not talking to each other.  If I didn't want to socialize with my friends, I could have gone to the park myself.  If I'm traveling there with companions, I'd like to be able to interact with them to share the memories and put the phones away.



If you are truly at the parks for any solid amount of time, even the best of friends run out of energy and things to talk about...I try to be off my phone around the park mostly for safety reasons running around crowds but playing in line is sometimes a good short break from what can be a 12 hour day of constant socialization...just my two cents.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Lucky!!!!! Would much rather be there than visiting the virtual kingdom.  Do you post pics anywhere?


I guess I'll put this out there for everyone.  Plus, it's always fun to have new virtual friends on facebook.  But you are all welcome to add me, and then we'll see what photos I wind up posting from my three day romp at WDW and during the MVMCP.  Looking forward to "meeting" you all!

https://www.facebook.com/michael.scalice.14


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> So will I have a better chance at getting Grumpy or Zootopia race track first?





Prince Chow Mein said:


> You’ll have a better chance of winning the lottery first.


Yeah?  Well I already have BOTH, the race track AND Grumpy.  So there.


----------



## CallieMar

JamesGarvey said:


> Another for the "its not a big deal playing at the parks" camp. Disney is filled with waiting, only concern is the game murdering your phone battery.





lmmatooki said:


> I always wonder how people play this game out and about, I have the iPhone 6s and this game destroys my battery life.
> 
> I plan on getting the iPhone 8 plus in less than a month, so I might as well ask, does anyone have that phone and is the battery life any better while playing this game?



I went from an iPhone 5 (that would die after playing the game for 5 minutes) to an iPhone 8+. It’s a huge difference, and the + has a bigger battery. I also carry an Anker portable charger that is good for almost 3 full charges. It’s about the size of a deck of cards, so it’s very convenient and easy to carry around.


----------



## mikegood2

Watched the live stream last night and it really like how Character Books appears to work. Looks like you get 8 magic per hour for every character you send home and you can collect your magic/xp every 12 hours somewhere around the castle. I also believe they said that Merlin gathering spell will collect it if it’s ready. While 8 magic an hour doesn’t sound like a lot, that’s still 192 magic a day. Far more generous than I thought it would be. 

Still somewhat concerned about the Grumpy Special Character, but felt better about him after watching. If I remember correctly he requires 60 and 40 items to welcome, so barring getting lucky and getting him in a chest, it looks like he will take awhile to get.

Does anyone know if the Frozen costumes will help collect items for the event? I hope it's not the case, but from Gamelofts perspective it would make sense if they do.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Yeah?  Well I already have BOTH, the race track AND Grumpy.  So there.



Pah. I'm still 143 "Special" tokens away from getting Grumpy.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I guess I'll put this out there for everyone.  Plus, it's always fun to have new virtual friends on facebook.  But you are all welcome to add me, and then we'll see what photos I wind up posting from my three day romp at WDW and during the MVMCP.  Looking forward to "meeting" you all!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/michael.scalice.14


You are a brave brave man....


----------



## LeCras

lmmatooki said:


> I always wonder how people play this game out and about, I have the iPhone 6s and this game destroys my battery life.
> 
> I plan on getting the iPhone 8 plus in less than a month, so I might as well ask, does anyone have that phone and is the battery life any better while playing this game?



Can't comment on iPhone, but I have a Samsung Galaxy 8+ and always have the game running. I actively play for a few hours every day and have never run out of battery, or even gotten close.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Exactly! Makes me want to be back in undergrad lol



Nice that you could play then. My DD and I started playing this together when she was home on a break but she had to quit when she went back. Just too much of a time sink for her.  So now I play alone - and I’m thankful for this group.


----------



## mmmears

As for playing in the parks, we get so much family togetherness on our trips it's ok if we look at our phones a bit when waiting in line for a ride.  But I don't want to feel like I HAVE to, which is what happens now that gameloft seems intent on turning everything in this game into a time-sensitive event.  

Oh, and those chests are absolutely gambling.  I wonder if they'll eventually get called out for that.  No way would I give them actual money in the hopes of maybe getting some pixels that I want.


----------



## luther10

So during the last golden trophy event, I got banned from the game.  What happened was that my tablet kept crashing while I was collecting the trophies, so I was reloading the game and the same trophies popped up again and I kept clicking on them... Then I decided to do a complete reboot of the tab, while I took out my phone, trying to play the game on it after the sync.  I usually use my phone to play the game while I'm out, and use my tab to play when I'm home... and I didn't have a problem syncing the saved games.   But this particular instance, something went horribly wrong, and I received the ban message on the phone, saying I am permanently banned from the game and all my leaderboard scores have been erased.  

I contacted Gameloft, and they say I am banned for 14 days... then they gave me a whole list of things that can cause the computer automated system to trigger the ban.   They are being very vague, so I don't really know what I did wrong here... I'm guessing the trophies count got messed up from all the reloading, I don't know... 
But anyway, the ban started last Friday, so it ends next week... hopefully I'll only miss a day or two of the Snow White event...


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Yeah?  Well I already have BOTH, the race track AND Grumpy.  So there.



What no lottery winnings?


----------



## Morana

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> My thoughts exactly. I wouldn't mind having the Frozen characters, but I refuse to pay $30 for them. If the characters were new to the game (like the Aladdin & Alice characters were), then I might reconsider. The programming for Elsa & company was completed last year. Therefore, Gameloft has already paid for the work. It isn't too hard to add in the costuming coding and probably wasn't a large additional cost. These "deals" are simply saying, "Hey new players, we think you're suckers who will buy every character no matter what because it's Disney!"
> 
> No thank you, interns. I am not your personal piggy bank. I am not responsible for supplying your holiday bonuses.



Well said by both of you! (Including the comment you quoted - didn’t know how to add this into my comment)

I just spent $20 for 5 legendary chests in the hope of getting Frozen characters and ended up getting a bloody Olaf sand sculpture (pathetic decoration anyway) and a Frozen fountain! I have been playing the game for a while but still missed plenty of events (Frozen, Lion King, Incredibles) and unless I’m willing to pay hundreds of dollars a month then these characters are essentially gone forever. What a terrible business model to punish new players to the game. Any good company would want to encourage more players to increase popularity and profits overall!

Anyway I’m glad I found these comments so I could have my rant on the issue.


----------



## KPach525

I’m really excited for this update! I don’t know about you guys but I can’t WAIT to see what bugs and glitches they give us this time!


----------



## xthebowdenx

Another platinum chest=another cannon statue :-/


----------



## lmmatooki

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I just upgraded from the 6S to the 8 and I for sure notice a battery difference. However this morning, I am also getting random zoomed in triangle shape glitches of solid color when trying to send characters out on tasks. dunno if this is tied to the new phone or tied to the impending update, as ive had the phone about a day at this point haha


Oh good! And hopefully it is the update and not the phone!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Nice that you could play then. My DD and I started playing this together when she was home on a break but she had to quit when she went back. Just too much of a time sink for her.  So now I play alone - and I’m thankful for this group.


I used it as study breaks, in between classes, and etc. My friend introduced it to me!


----------



## lmmatooki

luther10 said:


> So during the last golden trophy event, I got banned from the game.  What happened was that my tablet kept crashing while I was collecting the trophies, so I was reloading the game and the same trophies popped up again and I kept clicking on them... Then I decided to do a complete reboot of the tab, while I took out my phone, trying to play the game on it after the sync.  I usually use my phone to play the game while I'm out, and use my tab to play when I'm home... and I didn't have a problem syncing the saved games.   But this particular instance, something went horribly wrong, and I received the ban message on the phone, saying I am permanently banned from the game and all my leaderboard scores have been erased.
> 
> I contacted Gameloft, and they say I am banned for 14 days... then they gave me a whole list of things that can cause the computer automated system to trigger the ban.   They are being very vague, so I don't really know what I did wrong here... I'm guessing the trophies count got messed up from all the reloading, I don't know...
> But anyway, the ban started last Friday, so it ends next week... hopefully I'll only miss a day or two of the Snow White event...


I'm so sorry!! Gameloft is incredibly vague with their help...every single time I have a problem, they have never helped me. The game has either fixed itself or I got completely screwed. I hope it works out for you, fingers crossed!!


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else underwhelmed with the 500 magic gift today?  (I have 17million + reasons why I was unimpressed  ).


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Anyone else underwhelmed with the 500 magic gift today?  (I have 17million + reasons why I was unimpressed  ).


I thought it was 5k at first and was impressed for them to even give that, then I saw it was only 500 lol. Not so great for us but I hope it helped others!


----------



## Morana

lmmatooki said:


> I thought it was 5k at first and was impressed for them to even give that, then I saw it was only 500 lol. Not so great for us but I hope it helped others!



17 million?? How?! I don’t think I’ve ever cracked 100k.


----------



## mmmears

Morana said:


> 17 million?? How?! I don’t think I’ve ever cracked 100k.



If you play a lot it just adds up.  There was a time when there was really nothing to spend the magic on, so it just piled up.  Shere Khan made a dent in what I had, but it's been building up again since I welcomed him.  I remember desperately needing magic way back when, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> So during the last golden trophy event, I got banned from the game.  What happened was that my tablet kept crashing while I was collecting the trophies, so I was reloading the game and the same trophies popped up again and I kept clicking on them... Then I decided to do a complete reboot of the tab, while I took out my phone, trying to play the game on it after the sync.  I usually use my phone to play the game while I'm out, and use my tab to play when I'm home... and I didn't have a problem syncing the saved games.   But this particular instance, something went horribly wrong, and I received the ban message on the phone, saying I am permanently banned from the game and all my leaderboard scores have been erased.
> 
> I contacted Gameloft, and they say I am banned for 14 days... then they gave me a whole list of things that can cause the computer automated system to trigger the ban.   They are being very vague, so I don't really know what I did wrong here... I'm guessing the trophies count got messed up from all the reloading, I don't know...
> But anyway, the ban started last Friday, so it ends next week... hopefully I'll only miss a day or two of the Snow White event...


That's crazy.  I jump between my phone and my tablet too.  I'll be very careful from now on.  Hope it all works out ok.


----------



## FBWAUT

luther10 said:


> So during the last golden trophy event, I got banned from the game.  What happened was that my tablet kept crashing while I was collecting the trophies, so I was reloading the game and the same trophies popped up again and I kept clicking on them... Then I decided to do a complete reboot of the tab, while I took out my phone, trying to play the game on it after the sync.  I usually use my phone to play the game while I'm out, and use my tab to play when I'm home... and I didn't have a problem syncing the saved games.   But this particular instance, something went horribly wrong, and I received the ban message on the phone, saying I am permanently banned from the game and all my leaderboard scores have been erased.
> 
> I contacted Gameloft, and they say I am banned for 14 days... then they gave me a whole list of things that can cause the computer automated system to trigger the ban.   They are being very vague, so I don't really know what I did wrong here... I'm guessing the trophies count got messed up from all the reloading, I don't know...
> But anyway, the ban started last Friday, so it ends next week... hopefully I'll only miss a day or two of the Snow White event...



Do you mind sharing the list they gave you of ban-able offenses? I'd be curious to see what they are.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

KPach525 said:


> I’m really excited for this update! I don’t know about you guys but I can’t WAIT to see what bugs and glitches they give us this time!


An advent calendar of bugs and glitches to enjoy every day until Christmas...and probably beyond!


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> I always wonder how people play this game out and about, I have the iPhone 6s and this game destroys my battery life.
> 
> I plan on getting the iPhone 8 plus in less than a month, so I might as well ask, does anyone have that phone and is the battery life any better while playing this game?



Yes I have the 8 plus. The battery is MUCH better than my last phone (was on the 5s)


----------



## nicki401

wow todays gift was an ice bench.


----------



## AJGolden1013

@mmmears, 17 million is quite impressive I’ve only ever cleared just above 3, then the Jungle Book crew showed up an I’m having trouble getting back to that 3 million mark.

In general, I’m very excited for the update.  I like the “go home” feature that is coming out. I feel like I’ll be better able to succeed in the events if I can send the non essential characters off to earn me magic and experience while the essential characters gather tokens and EC.

I’ll do my best to post a list of essential characters, once the event starts, to assist players, although I feel as though at least 12 of you would beat me to it, hahaha.  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Aces86

nicki401 said:


> wow todays gift was an ice bench.


Straight into the cauldron lol


----------



## mmmears

Did I miss it or is there not going to be any new land opening up for this one?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Did I miss it or is there not going to be any new land opening up for this one?



I believe it said there would be one plot - looks like the upper right near small world


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe it said there would be one plot - looks like the upper right near small world



Thanks for the info. Glad to hear there will be one, and also that it's in the "appropriate" land this time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> Straight into the cauldron lol


I wish I could move it to my cauldron.  Every time I try to use Merlin my game crashes. My 12 days of glitches came early.


----------



## PrincessP

Flash from Zooptopia....what is his level 10 task “Drop off Information”?  None of his other tasks get him to zootopia attractions. I am tired of him lingering in the wrong area. I have him at level 9 and wonder if I should upgrade him to be able to do that task.....or if the level up will just get him stuck on Main Street again. 

Thanks!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Did I miss it or is there not going to be any new land opening up for this one?





TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe it said there would be one plot - looks like the upper right near small world



Correct, there is land available, I posted a pic of where it would be at!


----------



## dacutebuggy

feeling like a fool... after getting the ice bench I thought “ya I’ll try to get BATB characters from the legendary chests,” and dropped 240 gems on those dumb chests for a couple hundred magic and some happiness... I don’t know what I was thinking! I just wanted Belle


----------



## Busybee46

nicki401 said:


> wow todays gift was an ice bench.


I was actually quite pleased to have another one of those, it balances up the other one nicely. but you have answered by unasked question - does everyone get the same gift?


----------



## Busybee46

dacutebuggy said:


> feeling like a fool... after getting the ice bench I thought “ya I’ll try to get BATB characters from the legendary chests,” and dropped 240 gems on those dumb chests for a couple hundred magic and some happiness... I don’t know what I was thinking! I just wanted Belle


I would be very surprised if a chest gave you a significant character- i think they should be seen as extras.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Morana said:


> 17 million?? How?! I don’t think I’ve ever cracked 100k.


It also helps to use every concession and attraction available to you.

 I received 2 NBC attractions in my lone legendary chest foray. (I was hoping for characters before the Alice event.) I've  never seen NBC and think the attractions are ugly. Still, I used them and the 5+ partysaurus stands because of the generated magic.


----------



## nicki401

Does anyone else notice the kids in there parks go to the same things? My kids are always wearing the viking hats and eating croisants. Its so odd.


----------



## luther10

FBWAUT said:


> Do you mind sharing the list they gave you of ban-able offenses? I'd be curious to see what they are.


Specific prohibited activities include, but are not limited to:

- Using cheats, automation software, bots, hacks, mods or any other unauthorized software designed to modify or interfere with the Services

- Using the account, username, or password of another account holder at any time or disclosing your password to any third-party or permitting any third-party to access your Account

- Sublicensing, renting, leasing, selling, trading, gifting, bequeathing or otherwise transferring your Account or any Virtual Items associated with your Account to anyone

- Accessing or using a third-party account or any Virtual Items that have been sublicensed, rented, leased, sold, traded, gifted, bequeathed, or otherwise transferred from the holder or the original account creator

- Utilizing multiple accounts, manual procedures, bots, scripts or other processes in order to accumulate or “farm” Virtual Items

- Using the Services in a commercial manner, including the transferring of Virtual Items in exchange for “real-world” money

- Taking advantage of exploits, by using or communicating them

You will immediately be banned from the Services if you are found to be participating in one of these activities. Any conduct by you in violation of the foregoing prohibitions may result in the suspension or termination of your Account and your access to the Services.


----------



## Araminta18

Ok, I need two more hats to get Shere Khan.  I've needed two hats (and two hats only) for two weeks now.  Ridiculous!  I was hoping to at least have him welcomed before the next event started, but that's looking less and less like a possibility.  Good grief I hate these Legendary token drops.


----------



## mmmears

Araminta18 said:


> Ok, I need two more hats to get Shere Khan.  I've needed two hats (and two hats only) for two weeks now.  Ridiculous!  I was hoping to at least have him welcomed before the next event started, but that's looking less and less like a possibility.  Good grief I hate these Legendary token drops.



I think there is something fishy going on with Shere Khan's items.  I needed 2 firesticks to upgrade him last month, and it took me 2 weeks to get them.  And now I need just ONE ear hat.  And I have needed it for more than a week now.  I think the drops significantly slow down the closer you get to completing the set.  I don't buy that it's just chance.  I'm not the only other person here who has experienced this either.


----------



## Araminta18

mmmears said:


> I think there is something fishy going on with Shere Khan's items.  I needed 2 firesticks to upgrade him last month, and it took me 2 weeks to get them.  And now I need just ONE ear hat.  And I have needed it for more than a week now.  I think the drops significantly slow down the closer you get to completing the set.  I don't buy that it's just chance.  I'm not the only other person here who has experienced this either.



The firesticks dropped *super* easily for me, but the ear hats...good grief.  I believe you though--before I got the last fire stick, I was getting an ear hat about once every 3 or 4 cycles (so about once a day, since I was sending both Zurg and Mother Gothel on the quest).  But then, nothing.  *sigh*  Oh well, it is what it is I guess.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Because I am bored and have nothing better to do, and I like to keep track of odd things like this, here you go.  I have managed to get all 99 characters.  I would also like to say to those MISSING characters, I was only able to get my characters by PAYING for the chests, and it was a LONG time between buying them too.  I don't know if that helps, but it seemed to help me, so a helpful hint to those who need to collect characters still.


Merlin - 2 (he doesn't get any higher)

Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Pete, Chip, Dale - all at 10

Zurg, Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge, Rex, Bullseye - all at 10
Alien - 5

Cinderella, Charming - both at 10

Tinkerbelle - 10

Elizabeth, Jack, Will - 6 (doesn't go any higher)

Mike, Sully, Boo, Roz, Celia, Randal - all at 10

Wall-E, Eve - both at 10

Mother Gothel, Flynn, Rapunzel, Maximus - all at 10

Aurora, Philip, Flora, Fauna, Maryweather - all at 10

Judi, Nick, Flash, Chief - all at 10

Mowgli, Baloo, King Louie - 10
Bagheera - 9
Sheet Khan - 4

Dash, Violet, Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible, Frozone, Syndrome - all at 10

Zero, Jack, Sally, Oogie Boogie - all at 10

Anna, Olaf, Elsa, Sven, Kristoff, Hans - all at 10

Mushu, Mulan, Li Shang - all at 10

Belle, Beast, Gaston, Chip, Mrs. Potts, Cogsworth, Lumiere - all at 10

Simba, Nala, Zazu, Rafiki, Pumpa, Scar, Timon - all at 10

Aladdin, Genie, Iago, Jasmine, Abu, Carpet, Jafar - all at 10

Alice - 7
White Rabbit - 9 (ready for 10)
Caterpillar - 7
Queen of Hearts - 5
Cheshire Cat, March Hare, Mad Hatter - all at 8 (all ready for 9)


May we ALL get the seven draws, snow white, and the evil queen!


----------



## mikegood2

Since it looks like the event will likely start on Thursday, my goal is to get my character left to level down to 3!

*Toy Alien* - level 8
*Shere Khan *- level 8 with a chance to level to 9 before event starts
*Queen* - level 7

*Alice* - 5 ear hats away from maxing
*Caterpillar* - Leveling to 10 as I type this
*Cheshire Cat* - ready to max

Also at 858 gems!


----------



## Busybee46

nicki401 said:


> Does anyone else notice the kids in there parks go to the same things? My kids are always wearing the viking hats and eating croisants. Its so odd.


I saw my first one wearing an unbirthday hat yesterday! Cool.


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> Specific prohibited activities include, but are not limited to:
> 
> - Using cheats, automation software, bots, hacks, mods or any other unauthorized software designed to modify or interfere with the Services
> 
> - Using the account, username, or password of another account holder at any time or disclosing your password to any third-party or permitting any third-party to access your Account
> 
> - Sublicensing, renting, leasing, selling, trading, gifting, bequeathing or otherwise transferring your Account or any Virtual Items associated with your Account to anyone
> 
> - Accessing or using a third-party account or any Virtual Items that have been sublicensed, rented, leased, sold, traded, gifted, bequeathed, or otherwise transferred from the holder or the original account creator
> 
> - Utilizing multiple accounts, manual procedures, bots, scripts or other processes in order to accumulate or “farm” Virtual Items
> 
> - Using the Services in a commercial manner, including the transferring of Virtual Items in exchange for “real-world” money
> 
> - Taking advantage of exploits, by using or communicating them
> 
> You will immediately be banned from the Services if you are found to be participating in one of these activities. Any conduct by you in violation of the foregoing prohibitions may result in the suspension or termination of your Account and your access to the Services.


Interesting.  Thanks for the info.  Hopefully I will never get that message.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Busybee46 said:


> I saw my first one wearing an unbirthday hat yesterday! Cool.


I haven't seen that yet.  Although, I hadn't seen my kids wearing the Mickey gloves until someone posted a pic on this thread.  I need to watch my kids more.  I'm missing out on quality animation.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*just wanted to put this out there before the update and it disappears, and sorry if it was brought up before, but anyone notice the random purple Jack O Lantern hiding in the opening to the circus tent? i just saw it the other day, haha*


----------



## Sazzafraz

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *just wanted to put this out there before the update and it disappears, and sorry if it was brought up before, but anyone notice the random purple Jack O Lantern hiding in the opening to the circus tent? i just saw it the other day, haha*


Good catch there...i hadn't seen it before.


----------



## MinnieMe333

I have 8 wish kids and they all want to go to the Jungle Gym...which I can't afford to buy yet! Grrrrrr!


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Flash from Zooptopia....what is his level 10 task “Drop off Information”?  None of his other tasks get him to zootopia attractions. I am tired of him lingering in the wrong area. I have him at level 9 and wonder if I should upgrade him to be able to do that task.....or if the level up will just get him stuck on Main Street again.
> 
> Thanks!


Isn't that the gag, though?  No matter what you send him off to do, he doesn't actually go anywhere.


----------



## Quellman

nicki401 said:


> Does anyone else notice the kids in there parks go to the same things? My kids are always wearing the viking hats and eating croisants. Its so odd.



The guests seem to walk the same paths in the park more than others.  So if  you change the rex viking hat stand and croissants stand and put something else where those locations are, you'll see more kids wearing and eating those new items.


----------



## lmmatooki

Araminta18 said:


> Ok, I need two more hats to get Shere Khan.  I've needed two hats (and two hats only) for two weeks now.  Ridiculous!  I was hoping to at least have him welcomed before the next event started, but that's looking less and less like a possibility.  Good grief I hate these Legendary token drops.


I need 3 more and I have needed that for almost a week now, I feel you. I was hoping for the same.


----------



## lmmatooki

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *just wanted to put this out there before the update and it disappears, and sorry if it was brought up before, but anyone notice the random purple Jack O Lantern hiding in the opening to the circus tent? i just saw it the other day, haha*


There are a few of them around actually! DMK posted on facebook seeing if people could find them all, don't remember how many there are though


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Isn't that the gag, though?  No matter what you send him off to do, he doesn't actually go anywhere.


Probably because he is just so slow that he can't fully make it there lol


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Probably because he is just so slow that he can't fully make it there lol


Exactly.  Even his 12-hour task doesn't allow him to ever make it anywhere.


----------



## nicki401

Quellman said:


> The guests seem to walk the same paths in the park more than others.  So if  you change the rex viking hat stand and croissants stand and put something else where those locations are, you'll see more kids wearing and eating those new items.


I’m gonna try that. My kids also like to walk in circles and ram their heads into things so I’m thinking I got dud kiddies


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *just wanted to put this out there before the update and it disappears, and sorry if it was brought up before, but anyone notice the random purple Jack O Lantern hiding in the opening to the circus tent? i just saw it the other day, haha*


Another 1 is next to a tree behind the treasury & the video store.


----------



## Araminta18

lmmatooki said:


> I need 3 more and I have needed that for almost a week now, I feel you. I was hoping for the same.



So right after I posted, things picked up! I got my two hats yesterday and today, and will be welcoming Shere Khan in 16 hours.   Hopefully your drops pick up too!


----------



## lmmatooki

Araminta18 said:


> So right after I posted, things picked up! I got my two hats yesterday and today, and will be welcoming Shere Khan in 16 hours.   Hopefully your drops pick up too!


No luck yet! Happy that you were able to get them!


----------



## mmmears

I have both Shere Khan and the Queen of Hearts ready to level up now that I'm not sure about whether or not it would be smart to do it right before Snow White begins... Not that we know when that will be.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I have both Shere Khan and the Queen of Hearts ready to level up now that I'm not sure about whether or not it would be smart to do it right before Snow White begins... Not that we know when that will be.


I was struggling with that too.  I just started leveling up the White Rabbit to level 10.  I hope Snow White doesn't begin tomorrow.


----------



## Windwaker4444

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Another 1 is next to a tree behind the treasury & the video store.


Took me a minute to find that one.  Never would have seen it if you hadn't of said something.  So there are only 2 purple pumpkins then?  I can't find any others.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> I have both Shere Khan and the Queen of Hearts ready to level up now that I'm not sure about whether or not it would be smart to do it right before Snow White begins... Not that we know when that will be.



I levelled Shere Khan to 5 and Caterpillar is Levelling to 9 atm. I didnt delay them as we havent had any news on an update as yet and that usually comes first. If memory serves me right Frozen started around the 8th of Dec. I know it was just before leaving for Disneyworld.


----------



## mmmears

I have Alice leveling up to 10 at the moment, with the other 2 ready.  But since neither is at 9, leveling them up will mean that lots of items will need to be gathered again.  And I'm not sure I want to risk the overlap (if any) with the Snow White set since there are so many of them that will require items.  I don't think SW is going to start tomorrow so I felt safe leveling Alice today (she'll be done late morning tomorrow in any case).  Shere Khan is at 7 and Queen of Hearts is at 5 I think.  Other than those two, I have Alien almost (but not quite ready) to go to L10 and the rest of my characters are maxed out.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I have Alice leveling up to 10 at the moment, with the other 2 ready.  But since neither is at 9, leveling them up will mean that lots of items will need to be gathered again.  And I'm not sure I want to risk the overlap (if any) with the Snow White set since there are so many of them that will require items.  I don't think SW is going to start tomorrow so I felt safe leveling Alice today (she'll be done late morning tomorrow in any case).  Shere Khan is at 7 and Queen of Hearts is at 5 I think.  Other than those two, I have Alien almost (but not quite ready) to go to L10 and the rest of my characters are maxed out.



I think Shere Khan is worth the “risk”. Even if there is some overlap with Snow White characters, your likely to get their items since his items are legendary. Might as well try getting an extra fire stick or hat before the Snow White event begins.

I’ve got about 13 hours left on my max leveling of Cheshire Cat. I should be able to max level my Alice, 1 hat short, when that gets completed. My level 7 Queen is at 15/24 and 11/24, so even if I can get her ready to level before the Snow White event begins, I think I’ll wait.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Took me a minute to find that one.  Never would have seen it if you hadn't of said something.  So there are only 2 purple pumpkins then?  I can't find any others.


If I recall right, the DMK Facebook post said there were 8-10 hidden. It was a screenshot game/prize at the start of the update release.


----------



## supernova

I leave tomorrow at 5:45am for WDW, and Snow White begins in two days.  I was able to start Shere Khan on his 24-hour level up to 10, so I'm done with fire sticks forever.  Alice is at 8 and while Shere Khan is busy for a full day, I'm making a focused effort to get the remaining 7 ear hats I need to bring her to level 9.  The Queen of Hearts has been stuck at level 7 for a while, and it's going to be a while before I can get her to 8.  So that's what I have left over from the past two updates.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I was struggling with that too.  I just started leveling up the White Rabbit to level 10.  I hope Snow White doesn't begin tomorrow.





mmmears said:


> I have Alice leveling up to 10 at the moment, with the other 2 ready.  But since neither is at 9, leveling them up will mean that lots of items will need to be gathered again.  And I'm not sure I want to risk the overlap (if any) with the Snow White set since there are so many of them that will require items.  I don't think SW is going to start tomorrow so I felt safe leveling Alice today (she'll be done late morning tomorrow in any case).  Shere Khan is at 7 and Queen of Hearts is at 5 I think.  Other than those two, I have Alien almost (but not quite ready) to go to L10 and the rest of my characters are maxed out.


I normally get the update on Wednesday after the live stream and then the event starts the following day, so I am predicting Thursday.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Took me a minute to find that one.  Never would have seen it if you hadn't of said something.  So there are only 2 purple pumpkins then?  I can't find any others.





KPach525 said:


> If I recall right, the DMK Facebook post said there were 8-10 hidden. It was a screenshot game/prize at the start of the update release.



There are those 2 and then there is one by Califonia Screamin', one by an orange tree in Tomorrowland, and one in the darkened area of Fantasyland behind a royal bench and flowers.


----------



## SunDial

Has anyone else noticed this.   After collecting the 2 hour parade and watching the video, one always received 2 wishes.   This morning there was only 1 given.    Have to wait for the next parade collecting to see if is still at 1.


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> There are those 2 and then there is one by Califonia Screamin', one by an orange tree in Tomorrowland, and one in the darkened area of Fantasyland behind a royal bench and flowers.



Now I will have to go back into the game and search for these.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Today's gift is a platinum chest... show of hands, who got nothing better than an uncommon decoration?


----------



## nicki401

I got shere kahn's ear hat.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

SunDial said:


> Has anyone else noticed this.   After collecting the 2 hour parade and watching the video, one always received 2 wishes.   This morning there was only 1 given.    Have to wait for the next parade collecting to see if is still at 1.


I noticed exactly the same thing here. Hope this isn't a permanent change.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

JamesGarvey said:


> Today's gift is a platinum chest... show of hands, who got nothing better than an uncommon decoration?


Another pirate mast!!! Yaaaaaaay!!! 
Even Merlin looked disappointed when I threw it into his cauldron


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I think Shere Khan is worth the “risk”. Even if there is some overlap with Snow White characters, your likely to get their items since his items are legendary. Might as well try getting an extra fire stick or hat before the Snow White event begins.
> 
> I’ve got about 13 hours left on my max leveling of Cheshire Cat. I should be able to max level my Alice, 1 hat short, when that gets completed. My level 7 Queen is at 15/24 and 11/24, so even if I can get her ready to level before the Snow White event begins, I think I’ll wait.



I've been thinking the same thing about Shere Khan.  It's so unlikely to get his drops anyway...  But Alice is still going to 10 and Alien is now in line, waiting to do the same.  



supernova said:


> I leave tomorrow at 5:45am for WDW, and Snow White begins in two days.  I was able to start Shere Khan on his 24-hour level up to 10, so I'm done with fire sticks forever.  Alice is at 8 and while Shere Khan is busy for a full day, I'm making a focused effort to get the remaining 7 ear hats I need to bring her to level 9.  The Queen of Hearts has been stuck at level 7 for a while, and it's going to be a while before I can get her to 8.  So that's what I have left over from the past two updates.



Wow!  Your Shere Khan is going to L10!  Impressive.  Mine is still at lowly 7 - it took two weeks to get those last 2 ear hats.



lmmatooki said:


> I normally get the update on Wednesday after the live stream and then the event starts the following day, so I am predicting Thursday.



And I don't have an update today, which fits with your timeline.  



JamesGarvey said:


> Today's gift is a platinum chest... show of hands, who got nothing better than an uncommon decoration?



Yep, me too.  Musical fountain #24567.


----------



## wendinator

JamesGarvey said:


> Today's gift is a platinum chest... show of hands, who got nothing better than an uncommon decoration?



I got a musical fountain. *facepalm*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Another pirate mast!!! Yaaaaaaay!!!
> Even Merlin looked disappointed when I threw it into his cauldron



Cannon for me!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Another pirate mast!!! Yaaaaaaay!!!
> Even Merlin looked disappointed when I threw it into his cauldron


I cant believe my chest gave me the final fire stick I needed to put Shere Khan at level 10! Now I will have every character maxed out except the Queen of hearts who is at level 7.


----------



## CallieMar

I got a corona sun dial from today’s platinum chest. -_-


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Cannon for me!



ditto


----------



## nanlou

Musical fountain!


----------



## supernova

My platinum chest gave me a Goofy Hat Stand.  I'm not sure if I have one of those yet in my park, nor do I have any intention of scanning for one.  I was happy to set this one up, though.  Was worried that I'd get a planter or flag.


----------



## Wdw1015

Patch notes came out....nothing said about a start date.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Musical fountain, however, I’m very much looking forward to this home feature


----------



## 2010_Bride

Ohhhhhh...patch notes talk about “Expanded Token Rewards” that activities and attractions will now have the possibility to drop up to five tokens!! That’s something to look forward to.


----------



## Princess4

Wdw1015 said:


> Patch notes came out....nothing said about a start date.


can you post the patch notes no access to facebook at work thanks


----------



## MinnieMe333

Don't the patch notes usually give some info on who will drop what for the event characters? I couldn't see anything. I wanted to know if the frozen costumes were needed or not!


----------



## mmmears

As Doc gets ready to start another day of work, he notices the other dwarfs are missing and sets out on a search to find them all! Along the way Doc discovers that The Queen is planning something sinister to try and lure Snow White. Help Doc and the gang thwart The Queen’s plans and welcome new friends from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs along the way!
*New Content*
Characters

Snow White
Dopey
Grumpy
Happy
Sleepy
Sneezy
Doc
Bashful
The Queen
Attractions

Seven Dwarfs’ Mine Train
Snow White's Scary Adventures
Magic Mirror on the Wall
Seven Dwarfs’ Cottage
Concessions

Dwarf Hat Stand
Candy Apple Stand
Santa Mickey Hat Stand
Reindeer Headband Stand
Peppermint Lollipop Stand
Decorations

Snow White Bench
Finely Carved Organ
The Queen's Throne
Snow White Golden Trophy
Parade Floats

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs Float
New Area

The land behind ‘it’s a small world’ has been unlocked!





*Snow White Event*
A new time-limited event with characters from Disney’s Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs!

Welcome Doc, Sleepy, Snow White and other beloved characters in this exclusive event!
Unlock new attractions, concessions, and decorations inspired by Snow White!
Also, check out the Parade Tent for a new Snow White parade float!
New Tappers
Hidden Crows
Creepy Trees






*Features*
Visiting Home

Disney Magic Kingdoms now features over 100 of your favorite Disney Characters. Managing all of them can sometimes feel a bit overwhelming! In response to community feedback, characters will be able to visit home using the power of the Castle! While they are away you will earn some magic and XP, and be able to focus on those characters remaining in your Kingdom.











Enchanted Chest Shortcut

When a character is available in an Enchanted Chest, a notification at the bottom of their Welcome Screen will now redirect you to the Enchanted Chest Shop.





Expanded Token Rewards

Activities and Attractions are now able to drop up to 5 tokens!
*Improvements*
Character Finder

The Character Finder now cycles through by character collection instead of alphabetical order.
Various improvements have been made to the functionality of the Character Finder to provide a better user experience.
iPhone X

iPhone X owners rejoice, as the user-interface has been updated to support your new device!





*Balancing*
*Enchanted Chests*

Jack Skellington tokens removed from the Bronze Chest
Chip Potts Ears Hat removed from the Silver Chest
Mrs Potts Ears Hat removed from the Silver Chest
Queen of Heart Tokens removed from the Platinum Chest
Zero Ears Hat removed from the Gold Chest
Syndrome Bracer removed from the Gold Chest
Incredibles Symbol, Nightmare Pumpkin, Frozen Snowflake, Lion Painting and Magic Lamp Token added to the Bronze Chest
*Merlin’s Conjuring Cauldron*
Increased the Conjuring Cauldron Elixir value of the following items:

Fantasy Well
Festival Lantern
Frozone's Sno-Cone
Hare Shrub
Hot Chocolate Stand
Ice Cream Stand
Snake-In-A-Basket
Royal Elephant Throne
Abu Balloon Stand
The Lamp Stand
Coconut Smoothie Stand
Gummy Grubs Stand
Lion King Mask Shop
Unbirthday Hat Stand
Giant Cookie Shop
Fruitcake Stand
Arendelle Festive Hat Stand
Sparkler Concession
Tropical Bonanza
Flower Statue
‘Pillar Bench
*Attractions*
Splash Mountain

Scar Ears Hat added to the possible drops
California Screamin'

Sally Nightshade added to the possible drops
Haunted Mansion

Oogie Boogie Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Jumping Jellyfish

Scar Mouse added to the possible drops
Fantasy Faire

Hans Short Sword added to the possible drops
Pluto's House

Zero's Tombstone added to the possible drops
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin

Jafar Staff added to the possible drops
Jafar Ears Hat added to the possible drops
The Magic Lamp Theater

Jasmine Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Iago Feather added to the possible drops
Syndrome's Zero Point Energy Rings

Production time increased from 20 minutes to 6 hours
Magic produced increased from 15 to 105
XP produced increased from 2 to 18
Carpet Tassels added to the possible drops
Al's Toy Barn

Zero Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Jessie's Snack Roundup

Simba Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Arendelle Courtyard Rink

Sven Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Elsa's Ice Palace

Hans Short Sword added to the possible drops
Hans Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Training Camp

Carpet Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Festival of the Lion King

Simba Leaf Mane added to the possible drops
*Activities*
Prince Charming – Tour Countryside

Gaston Quiver added to the possible drops
Hans Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Oogie Boogie Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Prince Charming – Visit Fantasy Faire

Queen of Hearts Fan added to the possible drops
Queen of Hearts Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Tinkerbell – Take Stock of Lost Things

Cheshire Cat Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Genie Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Goofy – Sandwich Eating

Iago Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Goofy – Change a Lightbulb

Mad Hatter Tasty Saucer added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse & Goofy – Group Music Trip

Jasmine Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse & Goofy – Wheel of Fun

Cheshire Cat Crown added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse & Goofy – A Round Trip

White Rabbit Stopwatch added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse – Research Magic

Mrs. Potts Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse – Visit Goofy's Playhouse

Simba Leaf Mane added to the possible drops
March Hare Hammer added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse – Do Some Conducting

Gaston Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Iago Feather added to the possible drops
Oogie Boogie Dice added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse – Dance a Jig

White Rabbit Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Genie Bracers added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse – Build a Snowman

Olaf Carrot added to the possible drops
Mickey Mouse – Gift Ideas

Kristoff Lute added to the possible drops
Minnie Mouse – Cheerful Singing

Elsa Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Pluto – Take an Afternoon Nap!

Oogie Boogie Dice added to the possible drops
Bo Peep – Visit Al's Toy Barn

Sally Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Bo Peep & Jessie – Girl's Night Out

Alice Drink Me Potion added to the possible drops
Bo Peep & Hamm – Listen to Hamm's Joke

Jafar Staff added to the possible drops
Jafar Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Hamm – Coin Collector

Carpet Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Hamm – Getting a Toy Tour

Alice Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Abu Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Jessie – Yodel

Caterpillar Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Jessie – Hoedown at Al's Toy Barn

March Hare Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Sarge – Jessie's Snack Roundup

Caterpillar Shoes added to the possible drops
Mrs Incredible – Keeping Up Appearances

Jasmine Headband added to the possible drops
Dash & Violet – Try and Get Along

Abu Bitten Bread added to the possible drops
Violet – Battle Practice

Frozone Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Violet – Listening to Music

Mr. Incredible Poster removed from the possible drops
Frozone Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Violet – Exploring the Lair

Mr. Incredible Poster added to the possible drops
Mr. Incredible – Find the Computer

Frozone Skis removed from the possible drops
Mr. Incredible – A Quick Nap

Frozone Skis added to the possible drops
Frozone – Stay Hydrated

Dash Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Frozone – Visiting Friends

Dash Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Violet Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Frozone – Go With the Flow

Violet Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Jack Skellington – Serenade the Moon

March Hare Hammer removed from the possible drops
March Hare Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Jack Skellington – Halloween Experiments

White Rabbit Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Elsa – Make it Snow

Olaf Carrot added to the possible drops
Elsa – Let it Go

Kristoff Lute added to the possible drops
Sven Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Elsa – Open the Gates

Anna Pendant added to the possible drops
Anna – Enjoying the Day

Olaf Carrot added to the possible drops
Anna – Wandering the Halls

Olaf Carrot removed from the possible drops
Kristoff – Ice Carving

Hans Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Kristoff – Ice Delivery

Anna Pendant added to the possible drops
Kristoff – Make A Trade

Belle Gloves removed from the possible drops
Hans Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Kristoff – Time for a Family Visit

Olaf Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Belle Gloves added to the possible drops
Sven – Follow the Carrots

Olaf Carrot added to the possible drops
Sven – A Visit to Arandelle

Olaf Carrot removed from the possible drops
Anna Pendant added to the possible drops
Olaf – Visit the Trading Post

White Rabbit Stopwatch added to the possible drops
Olaf – Look in Arandelle

Kristoff Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Hans – Make a Good Impression

Elsa Crown added to the possible drops
Olaf Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Sven Pendant added to the possible drops
Hans – Spy on Trolls

Anna Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Kristoff Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Mulan – Reach the Arrow

Mad Hatter Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Mulan – Ask for Guidance

Genie Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Beast – To the West Wing

Cogsworth Clock Winder removed from the possible drops
Cogsworth Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Lumiere – Visiting a Friend

Nala Paw Print added to the possible drops
Cogsworth & Lumiere – Work Together

Mad Hatter Tasty Saucer added to the possible drops
Cogsworth – Visit Belle's House

Simba Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Chip Potts – Excited Wander

Cogsworth Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
Cogsworth Clock Winder added to the possible drops
Simba – Watch the Sunrise

Caterpillar Shoes added to the possible drops
Timon & Pumbaa – Serenade

Aladdin Sword added to the possible drops
Aladdin Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Aladdin & Genie – Spend Time with Al

Cheshire Cat Crown added to the possible drops
Cheshire Cat Ears Hat added to the possible drops
Jasmine – Relaxing By the Water

Caterpillar Ears Hat added to the possible drops


----------



## Princess4

thank you loads of new changes but strange no mention of who drops what for the event no preplanning for this one


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

yeah in fact I think this is the first patch notes Ive seen with so many photos interspersed too...


----------



## SunDial

CallieMar said:


> I got a corona sun dial from today’s platinum chest. -_-



Same here.


----------



## jeremy1002

I don't understand what the pay schedule is going to be for sending a character home.  It surely can't be 4 stars, 8 potions per minute per character?


----------



## hopemax

jeremy1002 said:


> I don't understand what the pay schedule is going to be for sending a character home.  It surely can't be 4 stars, 8 potions per minute per character?



I think that number on the top is a total from all characters, and will be dependent on how many characters are at home.  In that screen shot, we can only see Anna is at home, but there may have been additional characters.


----------



## Aces86

wnwardii said:


> ditto


 Cannon here too. Ugh.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Today's gift is a platinum chest... show of hands, who got nothing better than an uncommon decoration?


Musical fountain for me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I leave tomorrow at 5:45am for WDW, and Snow White begins in two days.  I was able to start Shere Khan on his 24-hour level up to 10, so I'm done with fire sticks forever.  Alice is at 8 and while Shere Khan is busy for a full day, I'm making a focused effort to get the remaining 7 ear hats I need to bring her to level 9.  The Queen of Hearts has been stuck at level 7 for a while, and it's going to be a while before I can get her to 8.  So that's what I have left over from the past two updates.


Have a safe trip.  Eats lots of Christmas Sweets for us.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Have a safe trip.  Eats lots of Christmas Sweets for us.


Last year they gave out blue snow cones made from awful Orlando fluoride water.  At least it was something different from the bland cookies.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Princess4 said:


> thank you loads of new changes but strange no mention of who drops what for the event no preplanning for this one



I noticed this too. They are on to us.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Last year they gave out blue snow cones made from awful Orlando fluoride water.  At least it was something different from the bland cookies.



I would happily eat those bland cookies again this year if it meant another Christmas trip to Disneyworld!!!

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Beccybooboo

Aces86 said:


> Cannon here too. Ugh.



Add me to list of cannons


----------



## Beccybooboo

SunDial said:


> Has anyone else noticed this.   After collecting the 2 hour parade and watching the video, one always received 2 wishes.   This morning there was only 1 given.    Have to wait for the next parade collecting to see if is still at 1.





Prince Chow Mein said:


> I noticed exactly the same thing here. Hope this isn't a permanent change.



I also only got 1 happiness after watching the ad when parade finished. Looks like it may be a permanent change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Princess4 said:


> thank you loads of new changes but strange no mention of who drops what for the event no preplanning for this one



though, i guess at least with this one we will want everyone available to start and then those not needed we can send "home" so at least i think it is less important this time


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Last year they gave out blue snow cones made from awful Orlando fluoride water.  At least it was something different from the bland cookies.


Hey...I have fond memories of those bland cookies and hot cocoa.  Make sure you eat enough free stuff to equal the value of your Christmas Party ticket price.


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> Isn't that the gag, though?  No matter what you send him off to do, he doesn't actually go anywhere.





supernova said:


> Exactly.  Even his 12-hour task doesn't allow him to ever make it anywhere.



Ahhhh....great insight. Never thought about that. I could only take his character in small doses in the movie....even though I know others love him....so it makes sense...he's staying in character and driving me crazy here, too.


----------



## MrsPottts

JamesGarvey said:


> Today's gift is a platinum chest... show of hands, who got nothing better than an uncommon decoration?


I got Zootopia Race Track!! So happy, this is the first building I’ve gotten from a platinum chest


----------



## MrsPottts

With the patch notes released today, is the event likely to start this week? Or maybe next?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

MrsPottts said:


> I got Zootopia Race Track!! So happy, this is the first building I’ve gotten from a platinum chest


I also got the racetrack!  Huge suprise.


----------



## Araminta18

ah, I wanted the race track, but only got the ramen stand.  Still better than a stupid flag of corona or something though.


----------



## lmmatooki

MrsPottts said:


> With the patch notes released today, is the event likely to start this week? Or maybe next?


Most likely means the update will be available tomorrow/Thursday before the event (depending what device you are using) and the event will start Thursday. That is what usually happens.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Araminta18 said:


> ah, I wanted the race track, but only got the ramen stand.  Still better than a stupid flag of corona or something though.


Oh sure, rub it in.  (walks off grumbling to toss the stupid corona sun dial into Merlin's pot whilst looking longingly at the zootopia racetrack)


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*downloading the update right now for windows PC!*


----------



## Beccybooboo

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *downloading the update right now for windows PC!*



No update on google play for me yet


----------



## Beccybooboo

So excited about the snow white loading screen and of course the event!!!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Beccybooboo said:


> So excited about the snow white loading screen and of course the event!!!



*the loading screen is adorable. and for whatever reason it seems windows is usually first to have the update.*


----------



## disneyjr77

Beccybooboo said:


> No update on google play for me yet



same


----------



## littlebearfan

I just checked the App Store - update was available for me. I play on my iPhone7


----------



## Aces86

iPhone updating!


----------



## KPach525

Got the iPhone update! I have the iPhone X and the new optimization is awesome!!

Also, since we noticed a trend before, I got a platinum chest today right at the main gate. Anyone else?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I also got the update for iPhone. It lets you purchase the new land right away. 1mil plus 24 hours. Already started clearing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Updating right now - hopefully the "go home" feature is available now.

Not sure if it is just because now I know it was coming but it has been a real slog to get through all the characters the last few days.  A couple of times I found myself just giving up halfway through


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

The home feature is available, but most of my characters are out doing 6-12 hour tasks, put out an hour before the update was available. 
As to it saying what tasks will be for the new event- I imagine with so many characters to get, more will be needed. Meaning that now we have a home feature, for a while we will probably not use it because everyone will play a role in the event. Just my guess!


----------



## JamesGarvey

most events have a swath of characters that serve no purpose. even though its time consuming, I think i'd rather sent characters out on tasks to farm bonus chest chances over the few stars and magic banking them will yield.


----------



## dwlmgold

Nine characters, 20 some odd days!  Not a good event for 12 hour quests or anyone with a day job.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I also got the update for iPhone. It lets you purchase the new land right away. 1mil plus 24 hours. Already started clearing.


Thanks for the reminder. I've just started the 24 hours countdown on the new piece of land.


----------



## lmmatooki

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *downloading the update right now for windows PC!*


I updated earlier this morning as well! (on iPhone)


----------



## lmmatooki

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I've just started the 24 hours countdown on the new piece of land.


I am going to do the same, completely forgot with how busy I've been


----------



## lmmatooki

Uhh...they are getting really greedy with magic, I do not want to pay for a piece of land for 1M. Granted I have 2.663M but that is a huge hit. I can bet that others will not be happy about this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AGoofykindagirl said:


> The home feature is available, but most of my characters are out doing 6-12 hour tasks, put out an hour before the update was available.
> As to it saying what tasks will be for the new event- I imagine with so many characters to get, more will be needed. Meaning that now we have a home feature, for a while we will probably not use it because everyone will play a role in the event. Just my guess!



yeah, I still have a few out on longer tasks but was able to send 51 characters to home for now ... but definitely expect to have to take a number out to help with Snow White and friends


----------



## Onceler

lmmatooki said:


> Uhh...they are getting really greedy with magic, I do not want to pay for a piece of land for 1M. Granted I have 2.663M but that is a huge hit. I can bet that others will not be happy about this



I agree. At the end of Alice I had just shy of 4 million. After working on some of the Jungle Book characters and a few others and now buying the new land, I'm at 900,000. I think I may need to be more conservative with leveling up the characters for awhile. It's a good thing that my concession farm produces well.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

AGoofykindagirl said:


> The home feature is available, but most of my characters are out doing 6-12 hour tasks, put out an hour before the update was available.
> As to it saying what tasks will be for the new event- I imagine with so many characters to get, more will be needed. Meaning that now we have a home feature, for a while we will probably not use it because everyone will play a role in the event. Just my guess!


On first impressions, I'm impressed with how the Visiting Home feature works. I also like how you can see,  at any point in time, the current rewards earned.

The magic earned whilst visiting home is 8 per hour per character. This works out approximately half the rate per hour  earned from sending them on a 24 hour task (and obviously a lot less relative to shorter tasks). So there is definitely a trade off to consider when sending characters home. But credit to the developers for introducing a feature that so many of us were asking for.


----------



## karmstr112

Is anyone else having issues with the Home feature and the side by side character listing of who is at home? I have 4 at home 3 plus the arm of the 4th can be seen. I can't get the slide view to advance to the 4th character.


----------



## KPach525

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I also got the update for iPhone. It lets you purchase the new land right away. 1mil plus 24 hours. Already started clearing.


And I just realized that myself, but don’t have enough magic... again. It’s BTM and Shere Khan all over again


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Onceler said:


> I agree. At the end of Alice I had just shy of 4 million. After working on some of the Jungle Book characters and a few others and now buying the new land, I'm at 900,000. I think I may need to be more conservative with leveling up the characters for awhile. It's a good thing that my concession farm produces well.



it's definitely a lot for an event - and I think it is the Jungle Book (which is a main storyline) which really drained some people.  Hopefully you don't need the land space for the event buildings - otherwise might have to store away some lesser used attractions (or giant ones, like most of the Incredibles ones)


----------



## CallieMar

I still need to build up magic, but won’t have time to babysit the game at work for characters that don’t help with the event. So everyone who doesn’t have a 12-24 hr task or doesn’t earn EC or tokens will be going home during the day. I’m liking it so far.


----------



## Busybee46

lovely to see the Winter theme. Now, should I put Mickey in his Holiday outfit at the first opportunity, or will There be a task for that?


----------



## mmmears

I downloaded the update this morning and immediately purchased that little plot of expensive land so it will be available ASAP.  I like the snowy MK look.  And I'm "gearing up" for the Snow White event, whatever that means.  Still debating whether or not I should level Shere Khan up today (Alien should be at L10 in a few hours) but I'm guessing I'll go ahead and do it since otherwise I have nothing left to do in the game.  My Queen of Hearts also needs to level up, but I'm worried about task crossovers with the new event...


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

CallieMar said:


> I still need to build up magic, but won’t have time to babysit the game at work for characters that don’t help with the event. So everyone who doesn’t have a 12-24 hr task or doesn’t earn EC or tokens will be going home during the day. I’m liking it so far.


That's my plan as well. Bye, bye AIW characters. Have fun lounging around at home.


----------



## nicki401

I already miss the Halloween decorations. I thought there was going to be an increase in the elixir we got from trading stuff to Merlin?


----------



## nanlou

Looks like Seven Dwarves Mine Train will be premium (purchase with gems).  None of the new Snow White buildings are available yet, but you can see them in the store, and the Mine Train has "instant" construction.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Decided to go ahead and welcome Zurg for 24 hours. I figure he'll finish shortly after the Snow White event begins. I've started trying to welcome Donald. I think I've gotten 1 drop in 3 days for him. I guess he'll be further delayed by the event.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

nanlou said:


> Looks like Seven Dwarves Mine Train will be premium (purchase with gems).  None of the new Snow White buildings are available yet, but you can see them in the store, and the Mine Train has "instant" construction.


I hope they have smaller footprints. I'm out of room and don't have 1M in magic. I guess I'll be hiding some attractions.


----------



## go oilers go

Araminta18 said:


> Ok, I need two more hats to get Shere Khan.  I've needed two hats (and two hats only) for two weeks now.  Ridiculous!  I was hoping to at least have him welcomed before the next event started, but that's looking less and less like a possibility.  Good grief I hate these Legendary token drops.


I'm in the same boat...10 straight days of needing two hats.  Still stuck at level 4    At some point this is not a challenge but an annoyance.  I'm now officially there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> I hope they have smaller footprints. I'm out of room and don't have 1M in magic. I guess I'll be hiding some attractions.





Based on the screen shot seems like nothing too huge, though the Mine Train is a little larger.  The Cottage is average and the other two seem on the small side


----------



## AJGolden1013

At first use, I really do like the home feature. I went through all the characters and if they didn’t collect token, then I sent them home.  I hope that it builds magic the way I’m thinking it will.  I also know that when the hey do the happiness quests and the trophies collection those characters that participate in that will not be home.  For right now, I like it.


----------



## Huck Finn

Would love to use the home feature but now that my magic has been depleted, have no choice but to maximize earning potential!


----------



## jeremy1002

Will characters sent home continue to accrue stars and potions after 12 hours, or must you collect before they start another 12 hour cycle?


----------



## JamesGarvey

nicki401 said:


> I already miss the Halloween decorations. I thought there was going to be an increase in the elixir we got from trading stuff to Merlin?



There is a list of the items whose values have changed in the patch notes.


----------



## hopemax

nicki401 said:


> I already miss the Halloween decorations. I thought there was going to be an increase in the elixir we got from trading stuff to Merlin?



It's mostly just the items you can win as prizes, or in the chests not everything.

Disney Magic Kingdoms - Tips


----------



## hopemax

Character Drops....I don't think the Patch Notes are accurate.  It says:

Prince Charming – Visit Fantasy Faire

Queen of Hearts Fan added to the possible drops
Queen of Hearts Ears Hat added to the possible drops
But I don't have that.  He doesn't even have a Visit Fantasy Faire task (yes, I have Fantasy Faire)

Bo Peep & Jessie – Girl's Night Out

Alice Drink Me Potion added to the possible drops
I have that, PLUS they also drop Alice Ears via this task.

I don't know if there are any other variances, because I need fewer tokens now.


----------



## JamesGarvey

for those so inclined, the /r/disneymagickingdoms/ subreddit has organized an updating info page for the Snow White event

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...mk_event_megathread_snow_white_and_the_seven/

the page will be updated as more info becomes available.


----------



## SunDial

Still no update in Google Play.


----------



## Beccybooboo

SunDial said:


> Still no update in Google Play.



Keep checking. I just updated on google play now. Loving the snow theme amd snow white screen.


----------



## DMMom

hopemax said:


> Character Drops....I don't think the Patch Notes are accurate.  It says:
> 
> Prince Charming – Visit Fantasy Faire
> 
> Queen of Hearts Fan added to the possible drops
> Queen of Hearts Ears Hat added to the possible drops
> But I don't have that.  He doesn't even have a Visit Fantasy Faire task (yes, I have Fantasy Faire)
> 
> Bo Peep & Jessie – Girl's Night Out
> 
> Alice Drink Me Potion added to the possible drops
> I have that, PLUS they also drop Alice Ears via this task.
> 
> I don't know if there are any other variances, because I need fewer tokens now.




I think they just have the wrong character.  I think it is supposed to be Tinker Bell because I just her on a 24 hour quest to Visit Fantasy Faire.  I really hope she drops something for being there that long.


----------



## Beccybooboo

DMMom said:


> I think they just have the wrong character.  I think it is supposed to be Tinker Bell because I just her on a 24 hour quest to Visit Fantasy Faire.  I really hope she drops something for being there that long.



Was just going to post this, 24 hrs seems a bit excessive for a heart fan. Oh well it will keep tinkerbell busy for a whole day.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I decided not to send characters home, went through the list instead sending them in 1hr ir 2hr tasks instead. Funny enough the new list is so easy being in character sets. After sending the characters out for tokens needed for Caterpillar Queen and Alice and Shere Khan everyone else was just tap and pick a top task, no more scrolling down, much quicker and being that you know who is next made it feel easier.


----------



## JamesGarvey

having removed most of the sub 60 minute tasks has sped up the process greatly as well.


----------



## mikegood2

I really like the send characters home feature so far! It’s relatively easy to bring someone back incase a visitor needs them for happiness. Wouldn’t mind it if it was one less step, it pulls up the character in the character list then you have to return them, but it’s easy enough to do.

The only negative I’ve noticed in the update is the fact they moved the Alice characters to the bottom of the list. With the return home feature and the fact I only have the queen to level, it shouldn’t be an issue.

I also got my new iPhone X today! The game looks really awesome on it. So happy the optimized for it.


----------



## SunDial

Beccybooboo said:


> Keep checking. I just updated on google play now. Loving the snow theme amd snow white screen.



 Nothing yet.  Wonder if it distributed at certain times depending on where in the globe you are.   Eastern US here.


----------



## Beccybooboo

SunDial said:


> Nothing yet.  Wonder if it distributed at certain times depending on where in the globe you are.   Eastern US here.



I have noticed this with past updates. Hopefully it will show up soon for you.
I am in Australia.


----------



## MrsPottts

I wish they would straighten out some of the edges of older areas to be more square like Frontierland, there are so many places I could fit attractions in closer if there was only one more pixel of space 

The Christmas theme looks lovely though!!


----------



## DMMom

Has anyone tried to update an iPad?  It seems to be stuck in a perpetual loop. It asks if you want to update but then you only have the option to open, not update, in the App Store. It loaded fine on my iPhone so I guess I will play on a tiny screen for a while.


----------



## mikegood2

DMMom said:


> Has anyone tried to update an iPad?  It seems to be stuck in a perpetual loop. It asks if you want to update but then you only have the option to open, not update, in the App Store. It loaded fine on my iPhone so I guess I will play on a tiny screen for a while.



Mine downloaded and worked fine this morning. My iPad is where I usually play, but I’ve been using my new phone today.


----------



## mmmears

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Decided to go ahead and welcome Zurg for 24 hours. I figure he'll finish shortly after the Snow White event begins. I've started trying to welcome Donald. I think I've gotten 1 drop in 3 days for him. I guess he'll be further delayed by the event.



Yeah, Donald is like this.  Really, really slow to get those items, welcome him, and then level him up.



MrsPottts said:


> I wish they would straighten out some of the edges of older areas to be more square like Frontierland, there are so many places I could fit attractions in closer if there was only one more pixel of space
> 
> The Christmas theme looks lovely though!!



Totally agree.  They could change those areas just a tiny little bit and make a BIG difference for their players.


----------



## Busybee46

1 MILLION???? I have only just got to having about 100k, i still have so many characters waiting to level up. It would take me at least 10 days to get that amount I reckon, without having anything to spend elsewhere. :-(


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Haven't been on here much since the last event.  I downloaded the update today after work.  I have between now and pre-dawn Dec 16th to get as far as I can in the event.  After that I'll be on vacation on the other side of the world, and my focus will definitely not be the game!  I'm hoping to login every evening in hopes of getting the daily rewards, but vacation is a bigger priority, so we'll see.

As for gem strategizing this time, I'm thinking it's going to be tough with the upcoming vacation.  It will take 430 gems to get both Dopey and Happy.  I have 260 right now, so am 170 gems short.  Plus I noticed Mickey and Minnie have holiday costumes unlocked now for 60 gems each - so another 120 gems if I want those.  I don't see myself coming up with another 290 gems by the end of the event, especially with my trip.  I have this dreaded fear that Mickey and Minnie's holiday costumes will be helpful for the event, so I'll be tempted to get them...

I'm pretty sure this will be the first event since I started playing earlier this year that I won't finish...  I've finished all the events since LK and managed to purchase the premium characters from each of them.  This time I'm not sure I see that happening.  Who knows, I do have some long travel days where I might be able to play offline more frequently.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsPottts said:


> I wish they would straighten out some of the edges of older areas to be more square like Frontierland, there are so many places I could fit attractions in closer if there was only one more pixel of space
> 
> The Christmas theme looks lovely though!!



Tomorrowland is the worst - especially when trying to fit in the giant Incredibles attractions


----------



## nicki401

DMMom said:


> Has anyone tried to update an iPad?  It seems to be stuck in a perpetual loop. It asks if you want to update but then you only have the option to open, not update, in the App Store. It loaded fine on my iPhone so I guess I will play on a tiny screen for a while.


 You have to go in thru the app store main page app.. then when you click available updates its on the list. I had the same problem and got around it that way. Happens every time with my ipad.


----------



## silly.old.bear

DMMom said:


> Has anyone tried to update an iPad?  It seems to be stuck in a perpetual loop. It asks if you want to update but then you only have the option to open, not update, in the App Store. It loaded fine on my iPhone so I guess I will play on a tiny screen for a while.



The same for me but on my iPhone!


----------



## silly.old.bear

Aha! Turned my phone on me off and finally then was able to get the update button. 

The Snow White characters look cute!


----------



## FBWAUT

Onceler said:


> I agree. At the end of Alice I had just shy of 4 million. After working on some of the Jungle Book characters and a few others and now buying the new land, I'm at 900,000. I think I may need to be more conservative with leveling up the characters for awhile. It's a good thing that my concession farm produces well.


How did you set up your concession farm?


----------



## dacutebuggy

I have a small concession farm... clearly not enough because I have half a million magic! And I definitely am lacking in gems after impulse buying 4 legendary chests

One note on the home thing: I just a wish for a character who I had sent away. Is that gonna happen always? That would mean the only characters we could really easily just send away for months are the ones who don’t receive wishes and those who don’t drop tokens for characters (I am SO slow at leveling up characters)


----------



## mmmears

I have a bunch of concessions out.  I pretty much squeeze them into places where I can't get any attractions to fit.  Most of them were "gifted" to me, either on special occasions by Gameloft, or out of the treasure chests, like the partysaurus hats (I have TONS of those).  I prefer the long-term ones to the ones I have to click on all the time.  It really adds up over time and my magic gets replenished pretty quickly, so if you're short on magic I recommend farming the concessions if you can.


----------



## PrincessS121212

SunDial said:


> Nothing yet.  Wonder if it distributed at certain times depending on where in the globe you are.   Eastern US here.


Live in the Eastern Standard Time zone and have an android and the update just showed up for me at 1:29am.  I have noticed that the time is staggered with windows first, then iphone/pad devices, and last android.

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that the update actually works this time, as the last update all my characters were running around as purple sketch lines with no skins for the first 9 days.  Missed 3 of the welcoming animations for the Alice characters before they patched the app.


----------



## PrincessS121212

LeiaSOS13 said:


> After that I'll be on vacation on the other side of the world, and my focus will definitely not be the game!  I'm hoping to login every evening in hopes of getting the daily rewards, but vacation is a bigger priority, so we'll see.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this will be the first event since I started playing earlier this year that I won't finish...  I've finished all the events since LK and managed to purchase the premium characters from each of them.  This time I'm not sure I see that happening.  Who knows, I do have some long travel days where I might be able to play offline more frequently.



I know it's hard, but for Alice the first few days I was on vacation in Ireland for the event.  I set my alarm 15 minutes earlier to put everyone on quests in the morning before I had to be anywhere, reset them at lunch, reset them just before dinner, and then played for an hour or 2 at night before bed while relaxing in the hotel and managed to finish the event with 1.5 days to spare.  Good luck and enjoy the vacation!


----------



## ISmellBeef

Someone also has problems watching the videos for gems/magic?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

DMMom said:


> Has anyone tried to update an iPad?  It seems to be stuck in a perpetual loop. It asks if you want to update but then you only have the option to open, not update, in the App Store. It loaded fine on my iPhone so I guess I will play on a tiny screen for a while.



I had the same thing happen. When  went into the "Updates" section of the App Store, I scrolled down to Magic Kingdoms and downloaded it from there. It took about 4-5 minutes (a long time for my connection) but then it worked without a problem.


----------



## 10CJ

What time do we think the event starts? 10 eastern or 11 eastern?


----------



## LindseyJo22

Yay! New event and I'm not totally behind  Going to try to actually keep up with this one


----------



## lmmatooki

10CJ said:


> What time do we think the event starts? 10 eastern or 11 eastern?


They just posted not too long ago, 10 EST


----------



## Quellman

Remember to not start your parade if you want to purchase the snow white float., this way you can maximize the number of uses!


----------



## Huck Finn

Very nervous about this Grumpy thing.  Someone talk me off the ledge, please...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Huck Finn said:


> Very nervous about this Grumpy thing.  Someone talk me off the ledge, please...



I'm anxious too about how it will actually work - though was happy to see one comment a while ago that you will get tokens just by participating in mini-events not only if you finish in the top, etc. ... so hopefully it is more about being active (and like regular active, not setting alarms in the middle of the night active) vs having to spend a bunch of gems or real money, etc.


----------



## Onceler

FBWAUT said:


> How did you set up your concession farm?



My concession farm is the area in front of California Screamin'. It's filled with nothing but concessions that I have won from chests. I have other concessions scattered throughout the park, but that area contains most of them. Having them in one place makes is easier to click on the bubbles when I only have a moment to play the game since I don't have to take the time to scroll around the park.


----------



## lmmatooki

Well, I hope for the best during this event. Not sure how I will be able to keep up with this event this time but hopefully I can do it all somehow lol fingers crossed!!


----------



## lmmatooki

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## karmstr112

TheMaxRebo said:


> Tomorrowland is the worst - especially when trying to fit in the giant Incredibles attractions



Hey Interns, please take note and fix the older areas! Thank you.


----------



## DMMom

Did not think things through.  I was trying to finish getting the last Queen of Hearts items, so I have Mickey and Minnie out for 8 hours.  Of course you need Mickey to start.  Oh well, I got Dopey so I can keep sending him out to start building up tokens.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Do any of the Frozen Holiday outfits help at all with the event? I didn’t purchase any and was just wondering.


----------



## Melanie DeMar

The game is not under my updates and when I click the game, it loops from update back to the game.  Shut phone off and back on.  Tried searching for update in the store, but all it says is open.  Any suggestions?


----------



## aussiebill10

Game on good luck all
Gee Goofey going to be busy, need him for Doc and Dopey ears and Docs Swanette


----------



## Acer

With all my characters in lock up, is there a list on the Internet anywhere of characters that earn currency. 

So far I've got 
Mickey
Minnie
Goofy
Cinderella
Prince charming
Mike and Celia
Will Turner and the pirate girl
Daisy
Woody
Bopeep
Jessie
Buzz
Sarge
Tinker bell
Silly
Eve
Mushy

Thx for any help you can give as I don't want to return each character one by one. They need a return everyone option.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

aaaannnnd up to the "collect items to have a character go after something wandering to get another item" ... (creepy trees to get poison apples) ... and of course it's the same characters to get those initial items that you need to get the other items to welcome Doc


----------



## littlebearfan

Anna and Elsa 8hr task A Party Please gives 116 event currency.

Nothing for Olaf so far, and if none of his tasks give event currency, does that mean he won't be collecting any event tokens?

Edit to add: the Arendale Hat stand (Elsa bundle?) and the Fruitcake stand (Olaf bundle) both give 94 event currency. They have a 12 hour collection time.


----------



## LindseyJo22

All right, I mistakenly sent people off on long quests this morning like an idiot so I'm waiting for Mickey to get done, then I'll be off on the event!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Can anyone see a difference between mickey in holiday costume or out of holiday costume either?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Acer said:


> With all my characters in lock up, is there a list on the Internet anywhere of characters that earn currency.
> 
> So far I've got
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Goofy
> Cinderella
> Prince charming
> Mike and Celia
> Will Turner and the pirate girl
> Daisy
> Woody
> Bopeep
> Jessie
> Buzz
> Sarge
> Tinker bell
> Silly
> Eve
> Mushy
> 
> Li Shang has an 8 hour task that collects 55 event currency


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Li Shang has an 8 hour task that gets 55 event currency


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Melanie DeMar said:


> The game is not under my updates and when I click the game, it loops from update back to the game.  Shut phone off and back on.  Tried searching for update in the store, but all it says is open.  Any suggestions?


I had a very similar issue on my Window's phone.  Only way I was able to get the update was to uninstall then I could install the new version.  Make sure you have your progress saved to facebook or however you are setup.  You don't want to lose your progress.


----------



## PrincessP

lmmatooki said:


> Well, I hope for the best during this event. Right now I am taking mini practice tests for my DAT so I can at least play during my breaks but starting Saturday until next Saturday, I will be taking full-length tests that are 5 hours long, and then the 18th is when I take my test. Not sure how I will be able to keep up with this event this time but hopefully I can do it all somehow lol fingers crossed!!



Good luck on all of your studies and exams!!!



xthebowdenx said:


> Do any of the Frozen Holiday outfits help at all with the event? I didn’t purchase any and was just wondering.



As littlebearfan said, Anna & Elsa 8 hour party plan. So far only event currency, no tokens. Nothing for Olaf. Fruitcake stand gives some currency. I dont have the Arrendale hat stand so not sure about that. 



Acer said:


> With all my characters in lock up, is there a list on the Internet anywhere of characters that earn currency.



Looks like this site will....but it’s not updated yet. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...mk_event_megathread_snow_white_and_the_seven/

Hope everyone off to the Real Life Disney has a great trip. And those on other vacations....have fun.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> I had a very similar issue on my Window's phone.  Only way I was able to get the update was to uninstall then I could install the new version.  Make sure you have your progress saved to facebook or however you are setup.  You don't want to lose your progress.


Follow up:  Don't panic on the new install when you see the opening animations again from the very beginning of the game.   Just sit through them.  When they are all done it should find your login and reopen with your saved progress.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Characters that earn currency (based on whom I have) & length of tasks. I didn't copy down the amount of EC earned.

Mickey - lots of tasks. Looked like nearly everything earned EC from a quick glance.
Minnie - 1 hr & 8 hr
Goofy - lots of tasks. Sent him out on 1 before I could list it.
Cinderella - 2 hr task. (Only EC earning task)
Prince Charming - 2 hr & 4 hr
Mike and Celia - 4 hr task (Only EC task for Celia)
Mike and Sully - 6 hr task
Mike - 2 hr & 4 hr
Sully - 2 hr & 4 hr
Will Turner and Elizabeth - 4 hr (This is the only EC task for either character.)
Daisy - 4 hr & 6 hr
Woody - He has some, but I forgot to write them down. 
Bo Peep - 2 hr & 4 hr
Jessie - 6 minute, 1 hr, 4 hr, & 6 hr
Buzz - 2 hr & 8 hr
Sarge - 1 hr, 4 hr, & 6 hr
Hamm - 1 hr, 4 hr, & 8 hr
Tinker Bell - 2hr & 6 hr
Eve - 4 hr (Only EC earning task)


----------



## aussiebill10

Tinker bell had a 24 HR task not sure what it drops as I got a treasure chest as possible sent her out on it before event started


----------



## Sazzafraz

Dopey washing up is a fun animation.


----------



## mikegood2

Early Event observations.

*Pros:*

It was easy to return characters for the event and send back ones that were not.
At least as of now, Elsa and Anna winter outfits do not collect event items only a small amount of event currency
Nice selections or characters who collect event currency and items

*Cons:
CREEPY TREES!!!* They should call them Angry Trees, because in a day or two that’s what they will make me! Seriously, does anyone enjoy that aspect of events? For me the trees/snowgies/etc. portion of events quickly sucks the enjoyment out of events. Just take that aspect out and require twice (even 3 times) the amount of poison apples for the event, or make them 2 hour items.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Early Event observations.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> It was easy to return characters for the event and send back ones that were not.
> At least as of now, Elsa and Anna winter outfits do not collect event items only a small amount of event currency
> Nice selections or characters who collect event currency and items
> 
> *Cons:
> CREEPY TREES!!!* They should call them Angry Trees, because in a day or two that’s what they will make me! Seriously, does anyone enjoy that aspect of events? For me the trees/snowgies/etc. portion of events quickly sucks the enjoyment out of events. Just take that aspect out and require twice (even 3 times) the amount of poison apples for the event, or make them 2 hour items.




Fully agree about the creepy trees and frustrating that it is the same type of thing for each event - I get wanting to have something different during events, but let's make it different each time.  Just frustrating to collect items just so you can get other items.


----------



## hopemax

Mushu only has EC if you have the Lantern Attraction (premium building from Mulan event).

I'm going to try to send Jessie out on her 6 min task as many times as I can without going insane, to try and build up EC early.


----------



## CassieChap86

Melanie DeMar said:


> The game is not under my updates and when I click the game, it loops from update back to the game.  Shut phone off and back on.  Tried searching for update in the store, but all it says is open.  Any suggestions?



I am having the same problem! I cannot even open the game. It just tells me I’m using an old version and must update. Someone help please!


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

The Evil Queen's lair is suitably creepy. The rain animation is a nice effect.


----------



## karmstr112

Welcoming Doc takes 2 hrs, 1 apple, 1 lute 1 ear. The Fruitcake and Arendale hat stand are 75 gems each, while Anna & company winter outfits now say coming soon.


----------



## Busybee46

Pretty fed up. So they introduce a character that needs 200 gems, which I don't have - and there is NO way to get any at all at the moment! I have characters that can earn event currency, but getting what Doc needs looks nigh on impossible. The only thing I could do was to use what gems I have for a float.


----------



## Quellman

aussiebill10 said:


> Tinker bell had a 24 HR task not sure what it drops as I got a treasure chest as possible sent her out on it before event started



Tinkerbell was rebalanced with a 24 hour task that has a chance for Queen of heart Tokens


----------



## hopemax

Busybee46 said:


> Pretty fed up. So they introduce a character that needs 200 gems, which I don't have - and there is NO way to get any at all at the moment! I have characters that can earn event currency, but getting what Doc needs looks nigh on impossible. The only thing I could do was to use what gems I have for a float.



I am guessing you are relatively new to this game.  Unfortunately, this is how all the events work.  It makes it really hard to get gems for much else because you are constantly in a mode to save for events.  Every event we need:

200 gems  - Premium Character 1 (used to be 180)
50 gems - Float
250 gems - Premium Character 2
150 gems - Premium Attraction (some events don't have a premium attraction, but a lot do)

Total:  650 gems.

I spend gems on nothing (no chests, no speeding up anything, don't know the last time I bought a non-event character or attraction, etc) my IOS I started this event with 453, my Windows game I started with 341.  So I am already in a deficit to get everything for this event.  I would really like to buy more parade slots since it's the only way to increase potential gems, but we haven't had enough "free time" in the game to get it done, and save for the next event.  

And unfortunately, if you think Doc is impossible, you are in for a long event.  Doc will be the easiest character we get.  Just start plugging away.  Put Goofy on one tree task, Mickey on the other.   I like to get those silly collections done first.  Then try to earn the other tokens as needed.  The early event character tokens seem to drop easily.  The Villain tokens, and the Hero character before the villain, not so much.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> The Evil Queen's lair is suitably creepy. The rain animation is a nice effect.



agreed - I really like the look and feel of it


----------



## nicki401

Welcoming doc! He was surprisingly easy!


----------



## mmmears

nicki401 said:


> Welcoming doc! He was surprisingly easy!



I just started welcoming Doc too!


----------



## pyork24

Busybee46 said:


> Pretty fed up. So they introduce a character that needs 200 gems, which I don't have - and there is NO way to get any at all at the moment! I have characters that can earn event currency, but getting what Doc needs looks nigh on impossible. The only thing I could do was to use what gems I have for a float.



You mean welcoming Doc?  He only requires 4 items from common characters, 2 of which are basically guaranteed drops.  You should have him in 4-6 hour after starting.


----------



## karmstr112

Busybee46 said:


> Pretty fed up. So they introduce a character that needs 200 gems, which I don't have - and there is NO way to get any at all at the moment! I have characters that can earn event currency, but getting what Doc needs looks nigh on impossible. The only thing I could do was to use what gems I have for a float.



This is the only game I play so I don't have a big issue buying the premium characters IF they aren't too outrageous. Dopey and a hat stand was $3.99 while the float + event currency was $1.99. If the offers didn't pop up automatically, check the event tab, then the gift box. It's an option. I'm saving my gems until I see how much Happy is going to cost since the 2nd character is usually more $.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mikegood2 said:


> Early Event observations.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> It was easy to return characters for the event and send back ones that were not.
> At least as of now, Elsa and Anna winter outfits do not collect event items only a small amount of event currency
> Nice selections or characters who collect event currency and items
> 
> *Cons:
> CREEPY TREES!!!* They should call them Angry Trees, because in a day or two that’s what they will make me! Seriously, does anyone enjoy that aspect of events? For me the trees/snowgies/etc. portion of events quickly sucks the enjoyment out of events. Just take that aspect out and require twice (even 3 times) the amount of poison apples for the event, or make them 2 hour items.


Completely agree about the creepy trees / snowgies. This element ruins every event for me. I wish the interns would take notice of the complaints. Despite claiming to listen to the community, they totally ignore our feedback on this, which is almost universally negative. I can’t remember anyone ever posting a comment saying that they enjoy this part of each event. 

I’ve reached the point now where I am refusing to spend any more money on this game. I’ll use my gems stock to purchase premium characters but no more cash until they change this. Like you say, it takes the enjoyment out of events, and it’s for the whole duration of each event, so there’s no escaping it.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Freemium player, never dropped a dime on this game and was able to get both AIW characters, float & attraction, made enough gems back to get Dopey on launch.


----------



## Aces86

Just sent 53 characters home that won’t earn EC lol. Purchased the float with real money and dopey with gems


----------



## mmmears

I really like the look of the “battle zone” this time.

I bought Dopey with earned gems. I’m not spending real money every time they create a timed event. I figure that I’ll quit when they make it impossible to play without constantly sending them money. I have purchased a package before so it’s not like I don’t get it, but this constant attempt to make people pay around ten dollars for each event is getting old. Well, it’s been old for a while now.


----------



## 2010_Bride

nicki401 said:


> Welcoming doc! He was surprisingly easy!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...so for EVERY PAST EVENT the first character takes a day or so to gather all their tokens. So this morning when I woke up and earned the last eat hat to level Cheshire Cat to level ten, I figured “why not”. Soon I’ll be ready to welcome Doc, but I’m not spending 50 gems to speed up my character book


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I will say I will drop the cost of starbucks on an event but not much more. I used to just buy buy buy but realized then I had a gem surplus...if you are smart about it between events its not that hard to keep them stocked for the events even with them close together, its just about being conservative the rest of the time.


----------



## hopemax

2010_Bride said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...so for EVERY PAST EVENT the first character takes a day or so to gather all their tokens. So this morning when I woke up and earned the last eat hat to level Cheshire Cat to level ten, I figured “why not”. Soon I’ll be ready to welcome Doc, but I’m not spending 50 gems to speed up my character book



There will be times, early on in events where you will have completed all available event tasks and be stuck staring at a timer that says "X character will be available in 1 day 16 hours."  So don't stress about leveling up some other character right now.  I'm currently waiting for 4 hours for the Caterpillar to finish his leveling up to 10.  You might be a little behind these first couple days, but when everyone else is banging their head against the wall waiting for the next phase to open, you will catch right up.


----------



## Princess4

CHARACTERS SAFE TO 'GO HOME' great link from reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...mk_event_megathread_snow_white_and_the_seven/


----------



## LindseyJo22

I was just thinking that this "go home" thing could be a wonderful way to get all my non event characters out of the way for a bit.  Woo hoo!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I'm not a fan of the trees by any means, but I'm glad it only takes 45 seconds or 2 min to catch them.  That 6 minutes in the last event was BRUTAL.  I actually have no problem with the shears/potions taking an hour to collect, as that's about as often as I can check in on the game anyway.


----------



## Busybee46

hopemax said:


> I am guessing you are relatively new to this game.  Unfortunately, this is how all the events work.  It makes it really hard to get gems for much else because you are constantly in a mode to save for events.  Every event we need:
> 
> 200 gems  - Premium Character 1 (used to be 180)
> 50 gems - Float
> 250 gems - Premium Character 2
> 150 gems - Premium Attraction (some events don't have a premium attraction, but a lot do)
> 
> Total:  650 gems.
> 
> I spend gems on nothing (no chests, no speeding up anything, don't know the last time I bought a non-event character or attraction, etc) my IOS I started this event with 453, my Windows game I started with 341.  So I am already in a deficit to get everything for this event.  I would really like to buy more parade slots since it's the only way to increase potential gems, but we haven't had enough "free time" in the game to get it done, and save for the next event.
> 
> And unfortunately, if you think Doc is impossible, you are in for a long event.  Doc will be the easiest character we get.  Just start plugging away.  Put Goofy on one tree task, Mickey on the other.   I like to get those silly collections done first.  Then try to earn the other tokens as needed.  The early event character tokens seem to drop easily.  The Villain tokens, and the Hero character before the villain, not so much.


Thanks for the insights. i did ok with Alice, just seem to have got off to a rocky start with this one. But hopefully I will catch up a little, now I got the bundle deal on Dopey, which eventually became available.


----------



## Busybee46

karmstr112 said:


> This is the only game I play so I don't have a big issue buying the premium characters IF they aren't too outrageous. Dopey and a hat stand was $3.99 while the float + event currency was $1.99. If the offers didn't pop up automatically, check the event tab, then the gift box. It's an option. I'm saving my gems until I see how much Happy is going to cost since the 2nd character is usually more $.


I checked everything and there were no offers. Restarted and all a couple of times. So I spent my hard earned gems on the float and the hat stand. Later i got the offer of Dopey. Grrrhh. Guess i wont see the float and gems offer as i have now got the float.  Glad it is "just a game"


----------



## mmmears

I'm building the cottage now.  There was also a crow tapper task, but the good thing about that one is that I got a gem for completing it.


----------



## bluekirty

2010_Bride said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...so for EVERY PAST EVENT the first character takes a day or so to gather all their tokens. So this morning when I woke up and earned the last eat hat to level Cheshire Cat to level ten, I figured “why not”. Soon I’ll be ready to welcome Doc, but I’m not spending 50 gems to speed up my character book


I've usually found the first character to be pretty easy to obtain - they want you to get into the event story.  Then each character after that is harder and harder to get.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Early Event observations.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> It was easy to return characters for the event and send back ones that were not.
> At least as of now, Elsa and Anna winter outfits do not collect event items only a small amount of event currency
> Nice selections or characters who collect event currency and items
> 
> *Cons:
> CREEPY TREES!!!* They should call them Angry Trees, because in a day or two that’s what they will make me! Seriously, does anyone enjoy that aspect of events? For me the trees/snowgies/etc. portion of events quickly sucks the enjoyment out of events. Just take that aspect out and require twice (even 3 times) the amount of poison apples for the event, or make them 2 hour items.


From this point on, I will call them angry trees.  Funny!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Well, I hope for the best during this event. Right now I am taking mini practice tests for my DAT so I can at least play during my breaks but starting Saturday until next Saturday, I will be taking full-length tests that are 5 hours long, and then the 18th is when I take my test. Not sure how I will be able to keep up with this event this time but hopefully I can do it all somehow lol fingers crossed!!



Good luck both for you DAT and with the game


----------



## Beccybooboo

The start of the event and Docs welcome have been the quickest for an event


----------



## Windwaker4444

On a tech note...since I did the update, my Merlin works without crashing.  It's been sooooooo long since I could use him, I just earned 17,000 in elixir.  Of course, I have nothing to buy with it, but at least it works again. Wish I would have bought the Frozen outfits now.  Hope not having them doesn't put me too far behind.  Still working on Doc, but I got Dopey and the parade float.   Thanks for all the updates everyone.


----------



## rr333

I added to your list where I could! (In the quoted area.) Thanks for starting this!



1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Characters that earn currency (based on whom I have) & length of tasks. I didn't copy down the amount of EC earned.
> 
> Mickey - lots of tasks. Looked like nearly everything earned EC from a quick glance.******* 60 min, 2hr (2 diff tasks), 4hr (pirate costume), 8hr
> Minnie - 1 hr & 8 hr ********************* also a 4 hr (I'll have to see if she was in costume)
> Goofy - lots of tasks. Sent him out on 1 before I could list it. ****** 6 min, 60 min, 2hr, 4hr, 6hr.... also Goofy & Mickey have a 2hr and a 4hr
> Cinderella - 2 hr task. (Only EC earning task)
> Prince Charming - 2 hr & 4 hr
> Mike and Celia - 4 hr task (Only EC task for Celia)
> Mike and Sully - 6 hr task
> Mike - 2 hr & 4 hr
> Sully - 2 hr & 4 hr
> Will Turner and Elizabeth - 4 hr (This is the only EC task for either character.)
> Daisy - 4 hr & 6 hr
> Woody - He has some, but I forgot to write them down. ******** 60 min, 2 hr, 4 hr, 6 hr,
> Bo Peep - 2 hr & 4 hr
> Jessie - 6 minute, 1 hr, 4 hr, & 6 hr
> Buzz - 2 hr & 8 hr
> Sarge - 1 hr, 4 hr, & 6 hr
> Hamm - 1 hr, 4 hr, & 8 hr
> Tinker Bell - 2hr & 6 hr
> Eve - 4 hr (Only EC earning task)



Also....
Li Shang - 8hr
Belle & Lumiere - 8hr
Cogsworth & Chip Potts - 8hr
Elsa & Anna - 8 hr (Costumes)
Boo - 12 hr
Mushu - 12 hr


And here are the Currency amounts for each task length:

6 min = 7 currency
60 min = 10
2 hr = 17
2 hr duo= 36
4 hr = 30
4 hr duo = 63
6 hr = 45
6 hr duo = 95
8 hr = 55
8 hr duo = 116
12 hr = 75

Hope this helps


----------



## AJGolden1013

As predicted, you've all beat me to the list of characters that will help with snow white tasks.   It's cool though, because I"m not sure I'm dedicated enough to sit and go through each one, without taking breaks.  I'm usually easily distracted.  I am pleased to report that at work, I was able to start the game, and in 12 minutes from now I'll have acquired, Dopey (with gems), Doc, and built the cottage.  I really do like the washing up animation, it's really really cute.

For my 2 cents, I'm going to say that as I"m playing, I only release the characters from home, when they have a wish to fulfill.  I know they are going to have wish granters and trophy hunts, and all those different things that they usually do.  I hope you all get ALL the characters of this event, with very little trouble!  Happy playing all!!!


----------



## chocolatte89

rr333 said:


> I added to your list where I could! (In the quoted area.) Thanks for starting this!
> 
> 
> 
> Also....
> Li Shang - 8hr
> Belle & Lumiere - 8hr
> Cogsworth & Chip Potts - 8hr
> Elsa & Anna - 8 hr (Costumes)
> Boo - 12 hr
> Mushu - 12 hr
> 
> 
> And here are the Currency amounts for each task length:
> 
> 6 min = 7 currency
> 60 min = 10
> 2 hr = 17
> 2 hr duo= 36
> 4 hr = 30
> 4 hr duo = 63
> 6 hr = 45
> 6 hr duo = 95
> 8 hr = 55
> 8 hr duo = 116
> 12 hr = 75
> 
> Hope this helps



I didn't see this mentioned, but Queen of Hearts (level 8) also has an event task, although I am not sure how long the task is because my queen is level 6 right now.


----------



## Aces86

Princess4 said:


> CHARACTERS SAFE TO 'GO HOME' great link from reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...mk_event_megathread_snow_white_and_the_seven/



I don’t see Chip earning any EC. Unless I’m missing something.


----------



## pyork24

chocolatte89 said:


> I didn't see this mentioned, but Queen of Hearts (level 8) also has an event task, although I am not sure how long the task is because my queen is level 6 right now.



She's only Lv 5 for me.  Gotta work on it.  I bet that quest will drop an Evil Queen token.


----------



## mmmears

chocolatte89 said:


> I didn't see this mentioned, but Queen of Hearts (level 8) also has an event task, although I am not sure how long the task is because my queen is level 6 right now.



Thanks for the heads up.  Mine is at L5 right now (sad, right?) but I can get her to 6 tonight.  Guess I'll see if I can get her to 8 in time to help out.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Aces86 said:


> I don’t see Chip earning any EC. Unless I’m missing something.



Chip the cup, not Chip the chipmunk


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessP said:


> Good luck on all of your studies and exams!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## mmmears

Immatooki, I don't know how you can find the time to play, but good luck with both the game and the test!  I can't even imagine how tough the prep must be and how dedicated have to be to choose this path. (I have a DD who is planning to start studying for the MCAT soon, and that big pile of books looks intimidating.  I'm guessing that what you are working on is somewhat similar). 

After building the cottage, Doc has a short task, and then another, longer one that I think lasts for 6hrs.  I hope that's it for the first part, but as of now I don't have the "welcome Sneezy" task yet, even though we can theoretically start getting his items in 12 hrs.


----------



## Aces86

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Chip the cup, not Chip the chipmunk



Ahhhh! Thanks! Lol I was confused when it said event character, and I thought.. chip and dale weren’t event characters? Thanks!


----------



## ISmellBeef

ISmellBeef said:


> Someone also has problems watching the videos for gems/magic?



Has no one clue or sth? It worked fine but since yesterday it tells me to check later or check my connection (which is working)

Btw: I think the crows are way creepier than the threes


----------



## Gorechick

I'm not fully understanding the sending characters home. If I send them home, do they keep cycling rewards every 12 hours? I wish it told you when the character was done and earned rewards. How do I know if I've earned rewards when I return them? It says get the rewards at the front of the castle but I didn't see it.


----------



## JamesGarvey

had this video problem earlier last week, here is what gameloft sent me, it worked.

We would like to offer some brief instructions, which usually solve this problem:

 1. Please turn off your device for a minute or two;

 2. Then turn on your device and check whether the application is working properly;

 3. Make sure your WiFi Network is password protected so no one else is using it and lowering your bandwidth;

 4. Make sure you do not have any Streaming or P2P software running on your WiFi Network;

Please note that due to a large amount of users, the servers may be overloaded, and you will have to try to connect to your account 3-4 times.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Gorechick said:


> I'm not fully understanding the sending characters home. If I send them home, do they keep cycling rewards every 12 hours? I wish it told you when the character was done and earned rewards. How do I know if I've earned rewards when I return them? It says get the rewards at the front of the castle but I didn't see it.



You earn rewards constantly, every hour, as long as they are in there. you can only pull your earnings every 12 hours though, even though they earn by the hour. there is no “ done” you just “pick up” your reward at the red carpet entrance to the castle while they continue to earn for the next 12 hr collection. watch next time your “collect reward in” says it will be ready and you will see the little blue bubble on the carpet...if you use merlins spell to collect your reward most likely hes just picking those up to which is why you aren’t seeing them. 

I am L.O.V.I.N.G  this feature. I can actually participate in the event at work now instead of taking suspicious bathroom breaks all the time


----------



## ISmellBeef

JamesGarvey said:


> had this video problem earlier last week, here is what gameloft sent me, it worked.
> 
> We would like to offer some brief instructions, which usually solve this problem:
> 
> 1. Please turn off your device for a minute or two;
> 
> 2. Then turn on your device and check whether the application is working properly;
> 
> 3. Make sure your WiFi Network is password protected so no one else is using it and lowering your bandwidth;
> 
> 4. Make sure you do not have any Streaming or P2P software running on your WiFi Network;
> 
> Please note that due to a large amount of users, the servers may be overloaded, and you will have to try to connect to your account 3-4 times.


Thannk you I tried it several times but still it doesn't work.... I hope GL answers me soon :/


----------



## FBWAUT

...


----------



## CallieMar

This event is so cute, I love it!!! 

For those trying to earn more gems: I had 1,002 gems (all earned) at the start of the Alice event. I got both premium characters, the float, and the premium ride, all paid with gems. I started the Snow White event with 940 gems, so I pretty much earned all those gems back in this timeframe. The biggest earner has definitely been parades. The more open slots, the more likely you are to earn gems from a parade. It took me about 6 months to build up enough gems to feel comfortable opening the 5th slot. Usually I get at least 5 every other day...a few times I’ve lucked out and gotten 15 on a single parade.  I don’t know if I’ll open the 6th slot because I’m doing pretty well as it is. Now, in terms of main storyline premium content I only have Pluto, his house and the spinning wheel, and I am totally fine with that. If you need to have everything then you are definitely going to need to spend a little money at some point.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> This event is so cute, I love it!!!
> 
> For those trying to earn more gems: I had 1,002 gems (all earned) at the start of the Alice event. I got both premium characters, the float, and the premium ride, all paid with gems. I started the Snow White event with 940 gems, so I pretty much earned all those gems back in this timeframe. The biggest earner has definitely been parades. The more open slots, the more likely you are to earn gems from a parade. It took me about 6 months to build up enough gems to feel comfortable opening the 5th slot. Usually I get at least 5 every other day...a few times I’ve lucked out and gotten 15 on a single parade.  I don’t know if I’ll open the 6th slot because I’m doing pretty well as it is. Now, in terms of main storyline premium content I only have Pluto, his house and the spinning wheel, and I am totally fine with that. If you need to have everything then you are definitely going to need to spend a little money at some point.


Thanks for the advice.  I have 4 parade slots open now.  I'll open the 5th one.  Hope I get as lucky as you.


----------



## DIS4LIFE06

Does anyone have a spreadsheet or cheat sheet on what tasks each character drops what tokens? I want to continue upgrading characters during this event without affecting the event itself. TIA


----------



## silly.old.bear

What level does Li Shang need to be to earn EC? He’s my only Mulan character so I never bothered to level him up much. Thanks!


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Good luck both for you DAT and with the game


Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ISmellBeef said:


> Has no one clue or sth? It worked fine but since yesterday it tells me to check later or check my connection (which is working)
> 
> Btw: I think the crows are way creepier than the threes



The skull wearing crows are pretty creepy - though I think it makes them easier to spot than the previous version of crows

BTW - I also liked how even Merlin was all "what's up with all the crows working for the bad guys?"


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Immatooki, I don't know how you can find the time to play, but good luck with both the game and the test!  I can't even imagine how tough the prep must be and how dedicated have to be to choose this path. (I have a DD who is planning to start studying for the MCAT soon, and that big pile of books looks intimidating.  I'm guessing that what you are working on is somewhat similar).
> 
> After building the cottage, Doc has a short task, and then another, longer one that I think lasts for 6hrs.  I hope that's it for the first part, but as of now I don't have the "welcome Sneezy" task yet, even though we can theoretically start getting his items in 12 hrs.


Thank you so much! And yes, it is quite similar! So far, Doc is halfway through his 2hr quest after building the cottage. Hanging in there so far lol


----------



## heatherwith3

I’m enjoying it so far!  I hope it doesn’t get crazy time-consuming the closer we get to Christmas.  I think sending some characters home has really helped me so far.  It’s a lot faster to check in when you don’t have to deal with 100 characters.


----------



## littlebearfan

Got a Magical chest for today's gift. Got 3 owl tokens and 1 grumpy hat from it.


----------



## Acer

I haven't clicked a cloud yet 
Anyone know the rewards


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Acer said:


> I haven't clicked a cloud yet
> Anyone know the rewards



1 - 5: 2 Magical Chests, 850 EC, and 3 Poison Apples
6 - 50: 1 Magical Chest, 700 EC, and 2 Poison Apples
51 - 150: 1 Magical Chest, 550 EC, and 1 Poison Apple
151 - 350: 1 Magical Chest and 400 EC
351 - 600: 1 Magical Chest and 250 EC
601 - 1,000: 1 Magical Chest and 200 EC

so nice that even if just in top 1,000 you get an magical chest - not much more if you are a bit higher (unless can be top 5 to get 2nd magical chest)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littlebearfan said:


> Got a Magical chest for today's gift. Got 3 owl tokens and 1 grumpy hat from it.



I got 2 owls and a Queens Thrown decoration

Still not sure about this whole Grumpy thing


----------



## xthebowdenx

I was doing really good getting 2-3 grumpy items for the first 10 or so magical cheats. Then it dropped to one and sometimes EC, but quite a few benches.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For those interesting in what it takes to get Grumpy:

60 Owls
40 Ear Hats
10,000 EC (so there's the drain on EC)

Owls come from:
- new Magical Chests
- Grump at level 2
- Happy
- Evil Queen at Level 4 and need Magic Mirror on the Wall attraction

Ear Hats come from:
- new Magical Chests
- Dopey at Level 3
- Grumpy at Level 2
- Evil Queen at Level 4 and need Magic Mirror on the Wall attraction


Magical Chests are 15 gems each


----------



## SolaFide

TheMaxRebo said:


> For those interesting in what it takes to get Grumpy:
> 
> 60 Owls
> 40 Ear Hats
> 10,000 EC (so there's the drain on EC)
> 
> Owls come from:
> - new Magical Chests
> - Grump at level 2
> - Happy
> - Evil Queen at Level 4 and need Magic Mirror on the Wall attraction
> 
> Ear Hats come from:
> - new Magical Chests
> - Dopey at Level 3
> - Grumpy at Level 2
> - Evil Queen at Level 4 and need Magic Mirror on the Wall attraction
> 
> 
> Magical Chests are 15 gems each



Thanks for the summary! It looks like they're really pushing us to gamble on those magical chests. Two of the four options for each token are all but useless  (Grumpy getting his own tokens obviously can't happen before you welcome him, and who's going to get the Queen to level 4 before the end of the event?). I'm glad Dopey and Happy can earn his tokens, but Dopey's task is 12 hours and the hat is likely Epic or Legendary (based on the fact that it's Legendary in the magical chests). So he'll probably be working for the entire event just for Grumpy items (making him useless for help getting the other event characters, which was the original purpose for premium characters).

I'm willing to take on the challenge to earn Grumpy, but I refuse to gamble on those chests. If the game keeps moving more and more toward gambling for content, I won't be playing much longer.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

SolaFide said:


> Thanks for the summary! It looks like they're really pushing us to gamble on those magical chests. Two of the four options for each token are all but useless  (Grumpy getting his own tokens obviously can't happen before you welcome him, and who's going to get the Queen to level 4 before the end of the event?). I'm glad Dopey and Happy can earn his tokens, but Dopey's task is 12 hours and the hat is likely Epic or Legendary (based on the fact that it's Legendary in the magical chests). So he'll probably be working for the entire event just for Grumpy items (making him useless for help getting the other event characters, which was the original purpose for premium characters).
> 
> I'm willing to take on the challenge to earn Grumpy, but I refuse to gamble on those chests. If the game keeps moving more and more toward gambling for content, I won't be playing much longer.


The requirements for Grumpy are so high that there seems little chance of welcoming him before the event is over. Without dropping a huge amount of gems on magical chests, it looks like being almost impossible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SolaFide said:


> Thanks for the summary! It looks like they're really pushing us to gamble on those magical chests. Two of the four options for each token are all but useless  (Grumpy getting his own tokens obviously can't happen before you welcome him, and who's going to get the Queen to level 4 before the end of the event?). I'm glad Dopey and Happy can earn his tokens, but Dopey's task is 12 hours and the hat is likely Epic or Legendary (based on the fact that it's Legendary in the magical chests). So he'll probably be working for the entire event just for Grumpy items (making him useless for help getting the other event characters, which was the original purpose for premium characters).
> 
> I'm willing to take on the challenge to earn Grumpy, but I refuse to gamble on those chests. If the game keeps moving more and more toward gambling for content, I won't be playing much longer.



It is a bit of a bummer that Dopey's task is so long for him - would have made him very valuable if it was something more reasonable i think

It is interesting they are, if anything, increasing the amount of "gambling" needed in this game after the scrutiny over the microtransactions to get the chance at items with the new Star Wars game and how that was seen as marketing gambling to kids, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Prince Chow Mein said:


> The requirements for Grumpy are so high that there seems little chance of welcoming him before the event is over. Without dropping a huge amount of gems on magical chests, it looks like being almost impossible.



yeah, and seems a bit of a catch 22 in that he helps with getting other characters so do you buy chests now to help get him to help get other characters or try to get the other characters that can help get him first and see how you are doing and only buy chests closer to the end of the event to gethim


----------



## SolaFide

Prince Chow Mein said:


> The requirements for Grumpy are so high that there seems little chance of welcoming him before the event is over. Without dropping a huge amount of gems on magical chests, it looks like being almost impossible.



Agreed. If you only use Dopey, that means you'd have to get 1-2 ear hats per day (40 hats / 25 days), and with it being a 12-hour quest, you only have two chances at a drop. Given the rareness of Legendary items, it will be statistically impossible without buying magical chests.


----------



## rr333

silly.old.bear said:


> What level does Li Shang need to be to earn EC? He’s my only Mulan character so I never bothered to level him up much. Thanks!



I have him at L10, so I'm not sure. :-(


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Prince Chow Mein said:


> The requirements for Grumpy are so high that there seems little chance of welcoming him before the event is over. Without dropping a huge amount of gems on magical chests, it looks like being almost impossible.


I've just read a post from someone on the Gameloft forum who opened 65 magical chests!! Anyway, they got a total of 62 tokens for grumpy. That works out around one token per chest on average. Since Grumpy requires 100 tokens in total, that equates to an average of 100 magical chests...a cost 1500 gems. Wow!

Their experience also goes to show how remote the chance of actually getting Grumpy outright from a chest must be.


----------



## hopemax

I think my IOS magical gift chest was broken.  I got 1 magic, 1 owl token and 5 happiness.  That's it.  And the 1 magic showed up before the chest did, it said here's your gift.  I was thinking, how the heck do they expect us to have enough to welcome Grumpy? And what kind of "gift" is a single, regular magic potion?

Let's see what the Windows chest brings...okay, still got the weird 1 magic potion.  But this time there were three cards.  There were only 2 cards in my IOS game.  1 owl, 1 ear hat, 400 EC.  That at least feels more like a gift.


----------



## mmmears

I guess I sound Grumpy myself, but I hate this gambling aspect and if this is where the game is heading I'll be out.  In past events at least I felt like I had a chance of getting all the characters as long as I worked hard for them.  With my bad luck on the chests in the past (still don't have that stupid racetrack and it took me a very long while to get that glove) I'm grumpy about this change.  I almost quit over the Charming glove way back when.   Thanks, Interns. NOT!

The chest I got today had one lute.  That certainly doesn't make me hopeful.


----------



## hopemax

And if any game designer things I am going to gamble gems that I would need to purchase, they are sorely mistaken.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> And if any game designer things I am going to gamble gems that I would need to purchase, they are sorely mistaken.



Right there with you.  At this point I do hope someone looks into this gambling thing.  Isn't it illegal?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I've just read a post from someone on the Gameloft forum who opened 65 magical chests!! Anyway, they got a total of 62 tokens for grumpy. That works out around one token per chest on average. Since Grumpy requires 100 tokens in total, that equates to an average of 100 magical chests...a cost 1500 gems. Wow!
> 
> Their experience also goes to show how remote the chance of actually getting Grumpy outright from a chest must be.



I am hoping there are more ways to get more magical chests then rather than just via buying them.  You can get 1 for being in the top 1,000 of the latest mini event (2 if in the top 5) but if you need about 100 chests, 1 or 2 doesn't get you very far

Hopefully Happy's quest isn't too bad for helping out getting Grumpy


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Right there with you.  At this point I do hope someone looks into this gambling thing.  Isn't it illegal?



Think about it,  THIS is okay.  But showing videos to children under 13 is not okay.  We've heard from people that their kids games don't get videos if the age is set under 13.  Again, I assume this is primarily a game intended for Tweens.  Where would we be without those two daily gems?  Even more dependent on buying gems to gamble.


----------



## ISmellBeef

hopemax said:


> I think my IOS magical gift chest was broken.  I got 1 magic, 1 owl token and 5 happiness.  That's it.  And the 1 magic showed up before the chest did, it said here's your gift.  I was thinking, how the heck do they expect us to have enough to welcome Grumpy? And what kind of "gift" is a single, regular magic potion?
> 
> Let's see what the Windows chest brings...okay, still got the weird 1 magic potion.  But this time there were three cards.  There were only 2 cards in my IOS game.  1 owl, 1 ear hat, 400 EC.  That at least feels more like a gift.


yeah I also got just one stinking owl...


----------



## xthebowdenx

Just burned though 680 gems, but I have all the owls, 23 hats and nearly 9,000 EC. Time to start sending dopey out for those 12 hr quests.


----------



## Busybee46

ISmellBeef said:


> yeah I also got just one stinking owl...


Me too, and bandwidth here means i am missing getting the extra free chests. So far, i am not really a happy bunny. It seems like mission impossible. I hope it turns out better than I fear!


----------



## Osum

Including today's free gift, I've opened 7 magical chests. I now have 13/60 owls and 10/40 ear hats. I opened one chest that had one owl and a bench, but then opened one with four ear hats! So apparently it is completely random, but at least I had a spot of luck for a moment there. 

I have Li Shang at level 9 and can't run the EC task, so I suppose he must need to be at level 10.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Seems my saving up gems for Snow White was needed. Wow. Didnt think that Grumpy was going to need most of them.


----------



## rr333

Are the clouds 8 every 2 hours?


----------



## Beccybooboo

I used 225 gems to open 15 Magical chests. Around the usual cost of welcoming a premium. Seeing that Grumpy himself can be a Legendary reward I was hopeful when I got 2 legendary cards in 1 of the chests...hopes dashed when it was only his hats. What was I thinking to have hope? its gameloft, you can almost spell gamble with the name only missing 1 letter ironically. 

I wonder how many people will able to get him directly from a chest? He will be the most unattainable thing DMK's has ever had and there is 25 days left to obtain him!! 

I have a total of 18 owls and 7 hats plenty more gems but think I will wait til I have purchased all the other Snow White options first before I waste them.


----------



## Beccybooboo

rr333 said:


> Are the clouds 8 every 2 hours?



Usually


----------



## Acer

rr333 said:


> Are the clouds 8 every 2 hours?


Yes


----------



## Beccybooboo

Guessing the person who came up with the Grumpy idea wanted to spread the love...thanks I am feeling it.

You did know that it was Snow White and the 7 dwarfs not Snow White and the 6 dwarfs?

Brilliant, you deserve a promotion what a great idea!! 

Clears throat, can we give interns a promotion or just a job?


----------



## Acer

Not even going to make an attempt to get grumpy. Don't care.


----------



## mikegood2

Do we know if Grumpy disappears when the event ends, if we haven’t collected all of his items? I’m doubtful about it, but it’s possible we might be able to collect for him after the event ends.

Either way I haven’t liked the idea of a “special character” and this hasn’t changed my opinion. I know they said we can’t buy Grumpy, but let’s be honest, the magical gift tokens, at 15 gems, are how you “buy” Grumpy. Also, anyone else see them offering “special magical chests” with a chance at getting Grumpy a few months from now?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Acer said:


> Not even going to make an attempt to get grumpy. Don't care.



Well said Grumpy would be proud


----------



## Beccybooboo

mikegood2 said:


> Also, anyone else see them offering “special magical chests” with a chance at getting Grumpy a few months from now?



What else will we do with all the items we get instead of Grumpy himself


----------



## mmmears

Acer said:


> Not even going to make an attempt to get grumpy. Don't care.



Yep.  I'm headed in that direction.  I'm just ignoring him for now.

And you just know that there will tons of opportunities to spend money gambling to get him even after this event is over.  I worked so hard to get all the characters from all the timed events only to see that people can now buy them easily.  So I'm sure if there is some great need to have him later on the interns will make ample opportunities for people to throw money at them.


----------



## Tikikeiki

luther10 said:


> So during the last golden trophy event, I got banned from the game.  What happened was that my tablet kept crashing while I was collecting the trophies, so I was reloading the game and the same trophies popped up again and I kept clicking on them... Then I decided to do a complete reboot of the tab, while I took out my phone, trying to play the game on it after the sync.  I usually use my phone to play the game while I'm out, and use my tab to play when I'm home... and I didn't have a problem syncing the saved games.   But this particular instance, something went horribly wrong, and I received the ban message on the phone, saying I am permanently banned from the game and all my leaderboard scores have been erased.
> 
> I contacted Gameloft, and they say I am banned for 14 days... then they gave me a whole list of things that can cause the computer automated system to trigger the ban.   They are being very vague, so I don't really know what I did wrong here... I'm guessing the trophies count got messed up from all the reloading, I don't know...
> But anyway, the ban started last Friday, so it ends next week... hopefully I'll only miss a day or two of the Snow White event...


----------



## mmmears

Can someone tell me if there are any instant "prizes" in the cloud collecting game?  The kind where when you hit 50 or 100 or something you get some currency or a chest or anything?


----------



## Sandra32

I am missing something... what are the owl tokens for? I feel a bit lost with this last update. I have Dopey at L2 and Doc at L3 and both buildings. Not sure how I am going to get all the characters in 24 days just b4 Xmas.


----------



## littlebearfan

Elsa and Anna 8hr A Party Please task now has a chance for Sneezy ears.


----------



## littlebearfan

Sandra32 said:


> I am missing something... what are the owl tokens for? I feel a bit lost with this last update. I have Dopey at L2 and Doc at L3 and both buildings. Not sure how I am going to get all the characters in 24 days just b4 Xmas.



They are Grumpy's token.


----------



## Sandra32

littlebearfan said:


> They are Grumpy's token.



Thank you! I hadn’t even notice I could get him.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

hopemax said:


> I think my IOS magical gift chest was broken.  I got 1 magic, 1 owl token and 5 happiness.  That's it.  And the 1 magic showed up before the chest did, it said here's your gift.  I was thinking, how the heck do they expect us to have enough to welcome Grumpy? And what kind of "gift" is a single, regular magic potion?
> 
> Let's see what the Windows chest brings...okay, still got the weird 1 magic potion.  But this time there were three cards.  There were only 2 cards in my IOS game.  1 owl, 1 ear hat, 400 EC.  That at least feels more like a gift.



not broken, that’s exactly what I got too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sandra32 said:


> I am missing something... what are the owl tokens for? I feel a bit lost with this last update. I have Dopey at L2 and Doc at L3 and both buildings. Not sure how I am going to get all the characters in 24 days just b4 Xmas.



The Owl tokens are for Grumpy ... you need 60 of them and 40 ear hats - it is largely through these new magical chests that you can get them


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> Can someone tell me if there are any instant "prizes" in the cloud collecting game?  The kind where when you hit 50 or 100 or something you get some currency or a chest or anything?



No extras for hitting 50,100 etc. I went straight into it to see what we could get. Would have been good though.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I am predicting tough leaderboard competitors for the ranked 1-5 spots


----------



## xthebowdenx

Splurged and bought a gem pack. Ended up only needing 7 more magical chests to get the rest of the items. So welcoming Grumpy now.


----------



## littlebearfan

I spent about 700 gems on magical chests, but thanks to getting multiple ears and owl tokens from most of them, I was able to welcome Grumpy.

To get him to level two only takes 1 poison apple and 250 EC.  I sent him on a 60 minute task before I realized he didn't need more tokens to level up.  And his tokens are no longer available in my magical chests.

Edit to add: I sped up Grumpy's task, leveled him to 2. Now he needs 1 Owl, 1 Ear, and 1 Poison apple. The tokens are back in my Magical chests.


----------



## McCoy

Absolutely not participating in their stupid little gambling game.  But, happy for those willing to do it and who get Grumpy.  After never having an issue completing an event and having all the characters, just going to have to get used to not having everyone. Oh well, but I probably will be focusing on other games more now, though I'll still see how far I'll be able to go in the event without Grumpy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

McCoy said:


> Absolutely not participating in their stupid little gambling game.  But, happy for those willing to do it and who get Grumpy.  After never having an issue completing an event and having all the characters, just going to have to get used to not having everyone. Oh well, but I probably will be focusing on other games more now, though I'll still see how far I'll be able to go in the event without Grumpy.



I am thinking I will play the event out and if I get some stuff towards Grumpy while I can, them great - and if I am relatively close towards the end maybe I'll get a few of the chests to try and get him .... but priority will be other characters


----------



## CallieMar

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am thinking I will play the event out and if I get some stuff towards Grumpy while I can, them great - and if I am relatively close towards the end maybe I'll get a few of the chests to try and get him .... but priority will be other characters


Same here. With 24 days I’d like to see how far I can get.

I’m welcoming Sneezy now.


----------



## hopemax

Normally, I have a handle on the silly "collect things to catch things" tasks.  But I am not managing it well in my Windows game.  IOS game turned out okay, got everything at about the right time, so Sneezy is being welcomed.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

rr333 said:


> I have him at L10, so I'm not sure. :-(


 You need Shang at Level 10 for EC


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am thinking I will play the event out and if I get some stuff towards Grumpy while I can, them great - and if I am relatively close towards the end maybe I'll get a few of the chests to try and get him .... but priority will be other characters




That’s also my plan! If I don’t get him, I can live with it, but he’d be the first character I’d be missing.




CallieMar said:


> Same here. With 24 days I’d like to see how far I can get.
> 
> I’m welcoming Sneezy now.



Nice! I pulled the last two items I needed, from bronze chests, about an hour ago, but still need the poison apples.



hopemax said:


> Normally, I have a handle on the silly "collect things to catch things" tasks.  But I am not managing it well in my Windows game.  IOS game turned out okay, got everything at about the right time, so Sneezy is being welcomed.



Same here! The angry trees are making me angry and are already sucking the fun out of the event. Having decent luck with with the clippers, but the potions are screwing me over. I should have enough collected to welcome Sneezy in an hour or two. 

Have Doc at level 4, should waited and welcomed Sleezy first. My Dopey is at level 2 and should be ready to level in about an hour.


----------



## mmmears

So now I don't have any bronze chests.  Lots of gold... but no bronze.  Of course, now that there is actually something in those bronze chests (well, really, lots of things) that I would like.  

I just noticed that Grumpy costs 10K in event currency.  Wow.  I don't know how people are getting him.  I have nowhere near that level (not that it matters since I don't have all the other items either).


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I broke down and spent $3.99 in real money for the Dopey bundle - first time spending real money on this game.  This should leave me with enough of my gems to get Happy when he becomes available.  I just started Sneezy's 1hr welcome.

In other news: Grumpy is making me grumpy just looking at how many tokens it takes to get him, and knowing that they require spending gems on magical chests.  Unless I get lucky from a chest I win during a mini event, I have a feeling I'm not going to be getting Grumpy... *sigh*


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Sigh, add me to the group annoyed over Grumpy.  I don’t even mind throwing a couple bucks at the game every now again to get a character, but spending money on a “chance” to get a character?  Oh there’s the line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So random question - did I just totally miss this in the past or is this cave with torches leading up to it new:


----------



## AJGolden1013

I broke down and bought a gems package, because I always end up being the premium characters and parade floats anyway, so I know I"ll use them, but I"m whipping through these gems a bit too fast, because for some reason I have Gotta-Have-Grumpy-Fever.

Luckily, I have a bonus job next week, so I'm covered.  Best wishes to all!!! Xoxox

Best of all, I'm off to Disney World tomorrow for the day!  WOOHOO


----------



## SunDial

AJGolden1013 said:


> I broke down and bought a gems package, because I always end up being the premium characters and parade floats anyway, so I know I"ll use them, but I"m whipping through these gems a bit too fast, because for some reason I have Gotta-Have-Grumpy-Fever.
> 
> Luckily, I have a bonus job next week, so I'm covered.  Best wishes to all!!! Xoxox
> 
> Best of all, I'm off to Disney World tomorrow for the day!  WOOHOO



Enjoy tomorrow.  I am probably going to be there Sunday and next Sunday.  A 2 1/2 drive there for me.


----------



## lmmatooki

I sure hope they are giving out these special chests every day during the advent calendar giveaways...I got 2 owls out of it.


----------



## lmmatooki

I sure hope they are giving out these special chests every day during the advent calendar giveaways...I got 2 owls out of it.


----------



## lmmatooki

Sorry guys, not sure how that^ posted twice


----------



## dacutebuggy

Realistically, what do we think the best gift from the advent calendar could be? I’m thinking like 10 gems absolute max, given the ice bench and mining display gifts.


----------



## Beccybooboo

dacutebuggy said:


> Realistically, what do we think the best gift from the advent calendar could be? I’m thinking like 10 gems absolute max, given the ice bench and mining display gifts.



Better be Grumpy or they will have a lot of unhappy players


----------



## JamesGarvey

If they suddenly gave away Grumpy for nothing, every person who dropped gems on loot boxes to get him instantly/from drops would be apoplectic with outrage. You dont get people to keep spending money on your game by pissing them off.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Beccybooboo said:


> Better be Grumpy or they will have a lot of unhappy players





JamesGarvey said:


> If they suddenly gave away Grumpy for nothing, every person who dropped gems on loot boxes to get him instantly/from drops would be apoplectic with outrage. You dont get people to keep spending money on your game by pissing them off.



I can't see them giving away Grumpy with all the build up to how it was a special character you have to get tokens for a different way, etc.  and as @JamesGarvey mentions, not really fair to people who dropped a ton of gems to get chests to get him

I could see the 25th day being like 10 magical chests or something


----------



## Acer

Started building the magic mirror last night. Wake up and the game only progressed 35 minutes. Swell


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

Acer said:


> Started building the magic mirror last night. Wake up and the game only progressed 35 minutes. Swell


Try closing the app and restarting it. I have had that happen before.


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

Am I the only one who is having trouble seeing these clouds?!? They blend into the freaking landscape. I have given up on finding them.


----------



## Dan Broersma

I have dopey. At level three he can for tokens get worker garden sheers or grumpy ears. I'm not sure where he is more helpful. Garden sheers don't seem to be a problem to come by even without dopey. Is dopey better used getting grumpy ears?


----------



## pyork24

Dan Broersma said:


> I have dopey. At level three he can for tokens get worker garden sheers or grumpy ears. I'm not sure where he is more helpful. Garden sheers don't seem to be a problem to come by even without dopey. Is dopey better used getting grumpy ears?



Dopey will do nothing but that quest in my game for the entire event.  Once I get Happy next weekend, he'll do nothing but the same for the owl.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Wishuponastar1975 said:


> Am I the only one who is having trouble seeing these clouds?!? They blend into the freaking landscape. I have given up on finding them.


The clouds are killing me. my park is relatively crowded at this point and ive been missing one since i started. At this point I swear its not there because ive inspected my park so carefully...im almost ready to put everything in storage just so i can see them better... which is utterly ridiculous


----------



## hopemax

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> The clouds are killing me. my park is relatively crowded at this point and ive been missing one since i started. At this point I swear its not there because ive inspected my park so carefully...im almost ready to put everything in storage just so i can see them better... which is utterly ridiculous



I wouldn't recommend putting buildings in storage.  I did that, looking for a rogue cloud.  Now I can't fit all my Frozen buildings back in the same place.  I am wondering if they changed the size of Troll Knoll or something.  I've spent a half an hour on this, and they just won't fit.  In my Windows game, I see how the buildings are arranged, and I can't duplicate it in my IOS game because it's giving me red squares.

Never found the cloud.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I wouldn't recommend putting buildings in storage.  I did that, looking for a rogue cloud.  Now I can't fit all my Frozen buildings back in the same place.  I am wondering if they changed the size of Troll Knoll or something.  I've spent a half an hour on this, and they just won't fit.  In my Windows game, I see how the buildings are arranged, and I can't duplicate it in my IOS game because it's giving me red squares.
> 
> Never found the cloud.



Oh my gosh!  That must be incredibly frustrating.    I'm still wishing they'd make a bit more space in Tomorrowland.  Those little areas are so constrained with the curved edges, and the buildings take up so much more space than necessary.


----------



## lmmatooki

So I have taken my first full-length practice test today and I am a few minutes away from welcoming Sneezy, not too shabby thus far! (considering the time I have lol)


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

lmmatooki said:


> So I have taken my first full-length practice test today and I am a few minutes away from welcoming Sneezy, not too shabby thus far! (considering the time I have lol)


Good luck. I hope all your hard work pays off, both with your tests and with the game!


----------



## Pinkster

Have u all seen how cute the dwarves are washing up in a line? Just like the movie
Can’t wait to get the whole row of them!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

There’s been a lot of comments over the last day or so about Grumpy and the increased element of gambling in this game. Personally, I don’t have a problem with gambling in itself. But what I find completely indefensible and inexcusable from Gameloft, is their refusal to publish the odds of obtaining each prize, including the odds of winning Grumpy outright. 

In almost any other form of gambling you know the odds when placing your bet. At least then you can make an informed decision on whether, and how much, to bet. But not in this game. 

I think it’s disgusting and challenge anyone at Gameloft to respond to my post and defend their refusal to publish the odds.

Simply saying an item is “legendary” is no good. There is clearly a huge difference in the probability of obtaining Grumpy’s ear hat and winning him outright, despite both being categorised as legendary.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

hopemax said:


> I wouldn't recommend putting buildings in storage.  I did that, looking for a rogue cloud.  Now I can't fit all my Frozen buildings back in the same place.  I am wondering if they changed the size of Troll Knoll or something.  I've spent a half an hour on this, and they just won't fit.  In my Windows game, I see how the buildings are arranged, and I can't duplicate it in my IOS game because it's giving me red squares.
> 
> Never found the cloud.



I wonder if its a glitch? like if we never got enough clouds in the first place or one is invisable?????

I have two entirely empty spaces so I’m not too concerned about space. Ive been wanting to reorg for a bit now actually, as my park is a mishmosh disorganized zoo!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dan Broersma said:


> I have dopey. At level three he can for tokens get worker garden sheers or grumpy ears. I'm not sure where he is more helpful. Garden sheers don't seem to be a problem to come by even without dopey. Is dopey better used getting grumpy ears?



He has a 4 hour task that came up when he hit level 3 so I had him do that today after the 12 hour task overnight and then I will have him get shears until about 6pm but then back to the 12 hour tasks (got one Grumpy head from him overnight last night)


----------



## mikegood2

Prince Chow Mein said:


> There’s been a lot of comments over the last day or so about Grumpy and the increased element of gambling in this game. Personally, I don’t have a problem with gambling in itself. But what I find completely indefensible and inexcusable from Gameloft, is their refusal to publish the odds of obtaining each prize, including the odds of winning Grumpy outright.
> 
> In almost any other form of gambling you know the odds when placing your bet. At least then you can make an informed decision on whether, and how much, to bet. But not in this game.
> 
> I think it’s disgusting and challenge anyone at Gameloft to respond to my post and defend their refusal to publish the odds.
> 
> Simply saying an item is “legendary” is no good. There is clearly a huge difference in the probability of obtaining Grumpy’s ear hat and winning him outright, despite both being categorised as legendary.



For the most part I agree with what you said. That said, I’d prefer that he was purchasable with gems, say 500-600 gems. I don’t like the gambling aspect, especially when we really don’t know the odds.

Also agree with what you said about what legendary really means, but that’s just part of the problem. We’re on day 3 and there are just to many questions left to be answered: How many magic chests will we have the chance/ability to get for the length of the event? Will their be additional ways to get them? Will we be able to get him after the event is over? Until I know more I’m not willing to spend 100s of gems to purchase magic chests.

One thing I really wish they did was remove the gem reward for leveling a SW character and reward a magic chest instead.


----------



## Busybee46

So is gems the only way to get the new magic chests for Grumpy? I got one from the advent calendar, but I have almost no gems, so don't see how I can ever get enough of his tokens. Oh, maybe I will get one with the clouds. Oh well, I have to hope I get REALLY lucky...  this whole event seems skewed towards those who have been playing for ages and have a million potions and hundreds of gems, or those who have lots to spend. 3.99 for Dopey is my limit, it's Christmas you know, there are lots of things that need real money right now.
.


----------



## mmmears

Busybee46 said:


> So is gems the only way to get the new magic chests for Grumpy? I got one from the advent calendar, but I have almost no gems, so don't see how I can ever get enough of his tokens. Oh, maybe I will get one with the clouds. Oh well, I have to hope I get REALLY lucky...  this whole event seems skewed towards those who have been playing for ages and have a million potions and hundreds of gems, or those who have lots to spend. 3.99 for Dopey is my limit, it's Christmas you know, there are lots of things that need real money right now.
> .



I've been playing for a long time, have millions of magic, quite a few gems saved up, etc.  And none of that is really helping me with this one.  I've chosen not to spend real money on this Grumpy thing just out of sheer principle.  It's not that I "can't" afford Grumpy, it's that I find this entire thing distasteful and refuse to pay them for chests that might or might not give me what I want.  I also have better places to use that money.  I agree that, in general, it really gets easier after you have played for a while (I remember feeling really, really behind lots of people here in terms of characters and main storyline), but Grumpy is a straight out money grab and I don't think it's really any easier for me than it is for anyone else who isn't willing to just spend a ton of money until the get him.  I had the one chest so far, with one owl in it.  And nothing else Grumpy related.  But I'm feeling grumpy.  Does that count?


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mikegood2 said:


> For the most part I agree with what you said. That said, I’d prefer that he was purchasable with gems, say 500-600 gems. I don’t like the gambling aspect, especially when we really don’t know the odds.
> 
> Also agree with what you said about what legendary really means, but that’s just part of the problem. We’re on day 3 and there are just to many questions left to be answered: How many magic chests will we have the chance/ability to get for the length of the event? Will their be additional ways to get them? Will we be able to get him after the event is over? Until I know more I’m not willing to spend 100s of gems to purchase magic chests.
> 
> One thing I really wish they did was remove the gem reward for leveling a SW character and reward a magic chest instead.


I'd prefer it too if we had at least the option of purchasing him outright for gems. 

That's a good idea - awarding magic chests for levelling event characters. But I fear the developers are too greedy to even consider it.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> So I have taken my first full-length practice test today and I am a few minutes away from welcoming Sneezy, not too shabby thus far! (considering the time I have lol)



Congratulations on both counts!  I bet that test was looooooonnnnnngggggg.  Hang in there! :


----------



## mmmears

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I'd prefer it too if we had at least the option of purchasing him outright for gems.
> 
> That's a good idea - awarding magic chests for levelling event characters. But I fear the developers are too greedy to even consider it.



I agree.  I have played other games, like Gardenscapes and Township and, while you can spend real money in both, I never felt like I HAD to or I'd get punished later on (as in not having the costumes to make the characters I worked so hard to earn able to actually be useful in this event).  I played those two for a long time without ever feeling pushed to spend.  I have no problem spending something on a game I enjoy, but I sure don't enjoy it when it feels like low-level extortion.    So hear that, interns.  I only spend when I DONT have to.  Frankly I'd rather pay for a longer Disney vacation than a few pixels.


----------



## Busybee46

mmmears said:


> I've been playing for a long time, have millions of magic, quite a few gems saved up, etc.  And none of that is really helping me with this one.  I've chosen not to spend real money on this Grumpy thing just out of sheer principle.  It's not that I "can't" afford Grumpy, it's that I find this entire thing distasteful and refuse to pay them for chests that might or might not give me what I want.  I also have better places to use that money.  I agree that, in general, it really gets easier after you have played for a while (I remember feeling really, really behind lots of people here in terms of characters and main storyline), but Grumpy is a straight out money grab and I don't think it's really any easier for me than it is for anyone else who isn't willing to just spend a ton of money until the get him.  I had the one chest so far, with one owl in it.  And nothing else Grumpy related.  But I'm feeling grumpy.  Does that count?


Yes! Chests are great for nice to have items, the occasional suprise treat and a bit of extra help. But having to rely on them makes me feel very uncomfortable, especially with there being SO MANY owl tokens required. I guess I will wait and see what happens. I stupidly thought it was going to be the ordinary chests that gave the tokens and ears for Grumpy, not ones that we would have to buy...


----------



## DisneyMommy19

Like many, Grumpy is making me grumpy. I had over 700 gems starting this event. Between buying a dopey, opening my last Parade slot and buying a few magical chests, my gems were depleted. I bought a gem package to boost it back up. I have to be honest, I get that some don’t want to spend real money on this, but in life i find that I do spend a fair bit of money for things that entertain me, I count this as one of those. It’s not uncommon for me to drop $20 or so per event. That being said, it seems to me that it’s going to take a lot more than that to get Grumpy based on the drop rate I’ve had so far. 

And one other comment/question...where is Snow Whites prince?!?


----------



## Acer

Wishuponastar1975 said:


> Try closing the app and restarting it. I have had that happen before.


Did that three times on and off Wi-Fi. Nothing 

On the plus side, I'm in first place in clouds with 96. 24 up on 2 and 50 plus on 5


----------



## lmmatooki

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Good luck. I hope all your hard work pays off, both with your tests and with the game!





mmmears said:


> Congratulations on both counts!  I bet that test was looooooonnnnnngggggg.  Hang in there! :



Thank you guys! Love how supportive our forum is!


----------



## lmmatooki

DisneyMommy19 said:


> And one other comment/question...where is Snow Whites prince?!?


I was wondering why we didn't have him as well


----------



## mikegood2

*Really? *Today I've gotten two worthless gold chests and a few silver chests, but having problems finding bronze! Problem is so far for this event bronzes are the only chests that give any useful items. I believe it's 4 different SW items,  non of the other chests offer SW items. I know that will change later in the event, but seems like they didn’t really think that out to Well.


----------



## lmmatooki

Building the Magic Mirror now! Will be ready for when I wake up tomorrow. Haven't been able to be active in the mini event but somehow I am 20th with only 30 lol I really do hate these clouds like many others mentioned above


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> Building the Magic Mirror now! Will be ready for when I wake up tomorrow. Haven't been able to be active in the mini event but somehow I am 20th with only 30 lol I really do hate these clouds like many others mentioned above



I think I'm the only person on this forum that loves the clouds!  They are cute and sparkly, though I agree that they hide VERY well which can make them a pain on occasion.

Congrats on the tests so far and you are keeping up well with the quest line here too.  After building magic mirror I think it's Doc and Sneezy that each have a fairly short quest.  There is also 2nd crow tapper quest in there somewhere with 15 crows every 10 min or so.  I've got all 3 characters to level 3 now and am working on Doc pulling himself together for 4? hours.  We'll see after that.


----------



## JamesGarvey

So far I got:
Doc - Level 5
Sneezy - Level 4
Dopey - Level 3

currently on a 6 hour Doc/Sneezy mission called Save Snow... Soon
Followed up with a 2 part quest, Take One For The Team:

Sneezy - Hold Down The Fort (2h)
Doc - Search Alone (1h)


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> So far I got:
> Doc - Level 5
> Sneezy - Level 4
> Dopey - Level 3
> 
> currently on a 6 hour Doc/Sneezy mission called Save Snow... Soon
> Followed up with a 2 part quest, Take One For The Team:
> 
> Sneezy - Hold Down The Fort (2h)
> Doc - Search Alone (1h)



Looks like we’re basically at about the same spot.

So far I got:
Doc - Level 5
Sneezy - Level 4
Dopey - Level 4

Was planning on sending on Doc/Sneezy on the 6h mission right before bed, but accidently send them early, so it will be done at 3am for me.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

my happiness has been tanking from this update. The ads for chests and parade happiness ether time out so I miss out on them all together or its the damn frosted flakes hokey game that crashes so I miss out on it and have to reload the game =_=


----------



## ISmellBeef

my game is still a pain in the a.. as the ad's don't work ... *sigh*

also the grumpy thing bothers me. it may seem like a 'fresh' feature, something new, but 60 owls and 40 hats?!?
who thought about this high number? at that point it is purely about selling gems... it is impossible to get him just with free resources unless you may have accumulated hundreds of gems before which most people don't... it is sad that it is about the $..  know game loft is not a charity organization but they should keep the payable things for additional things like special set's or something, not for chests which may help you with characters t get or may not.... i got one owl from the chest... why should i spent 15 gems on a chest which may give me only one owl? it won't be very helpful when i need 60(!!) of them...

someone actually got grumpy out of the chests?


----------



## dwlmgold

So, I live in Maryland and cannot participate in the current Facebook game for 250 gems.  I suspect it is because of Maryland on line gaming law.  I wonder that the gaming associated with legendary chests and Grumpy do not violate the law as well.


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessS121212 said:


> I think I'm the only person on this forum that loves the clouds!  They are cute and sparkly, though I agree that they hide VERY well which can make them a pain on occasion.
> 
> Congrats on the tests so far and you are keeping up well with the quest line here too.  After building magic mirror I think it's Doc and Sneezy that each have a fairly short quest.  There is also 2nd crow tapper quest in there somewhere with 15 crows every 10 min or so.  I've got all 3 characters to level 3 now and am working on Doc pulling himself together for 4? hours.  We'll see after that.


Thank you and thank you for what is to come next so I can prepare for that as well!!


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Was planning on sending on Doc/Sneezy on the 6h mission right before bed, but accidently send them early, so it will be done at 3am for me.


Sent him on it this morning, he will be done in 2 hours but I won't be able to play until 2 so I didn't plan that out very well either.


----------



## Aces86

dwlmgold said:


> So, I live in Maryland and cannot participate in the current Facebook game for 250 gems.  I suspect it is because of Maryland on line gaming law.  I wonder that the gaming associated with legendary chests and Grumpy do not violate the law as well.



Wow that’s interesting! You’d think the grumpy thing would violate it too


----------



## AJGolden1013

Broke down and bought grumpy for waaaaaaaay too much, just make him a higher gem character.  But I have him, so there you go and the crazy need to have grumpy is now gone.


----------



## karmstr112

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like we’re basically at about the same spot.
> 
> So far I got:
> Doc - Level 5
> Sneezy - Level 4
> Dopey - Level 4
> 
> Was planning on sending on Doc/Sneezy on the 6h mission right before bed, but accidently send them early, so it will be done at 3am for me.



I got the Welcome Bashful notice, so I guess I'm done with red missions until tomorrow. Doc & Sneezy are at level 4 ready to level up as soon as Alice finishes. Dopey is at 4 too and needs 1 ear to go to five. 

Grumpy, well the original gift magic chest gave me 2 owls. Since I'm currently #1 on the cloud challenge, I'm ignoring him until I see what happens with the prize magic chests. Not a fan of buying chests on the hope of getting needed items, so I'm guessing Grumpy will be the 1st character I don't get before the end of an event.


----------



## mmmears

I have Doc at 5, Sneezy at 4, and Dopey at 3. I tried sending him out for a grumpy hat and he did come home with one. But now I have one hat and one owl. Not really thinking it’s worth it at this point. Meanwhile I slept well last night, so of course that means I dropped down in the cloud competition. Frankly, I’d rather have a good night sleep if I have the choice so I can’t complain.


----------



## dacutebuggy

I don’t even see the option to purchase magic chests? Where are people finding that... I can’t find it in chests or bundles or the event menu

Also not sure which I like less: the clouds or the trees!


----------



## mikegood2

dacutebuggy said:


> I don’t even see the option to purchase magic chests? Where are people finding that... I can’t find it in chests or bundles or the event menu
> 
> Also not sure which I like less: the clouds or the trees!



It’s in your chest button/tab window. On the top left portion of the screen, click on the buy chests tab. it should be the first option.

Why choose? Nothing wrong with disliking them both equally.


----------



## dizprincess717

I can't tell you how tempted I am to message Gameloft and give them a piece of my mind.

First - another event that was so close to AiW AND during the holidays? People are busy spending time with family and friends, and purchasing gifts. Not dropping cash on a game. Shame on them, this is straight up greed.

Second - my husband is a casual player. We started playing at the same time. I'm more "serious" than him. We've both spent some money on the game since we started playing almost exactly one year ago. Imagine my surprise when he had 35 gems yesterday and got 2 magic chests. In the first one was Grumpy tokens, and the last one - HE GOT GRUMPY.  Seriously? The odds should be published. 

I'm so mad over this event. I may just play to see how far I get, and delete the game. It was fun for a year, but greed is taking over.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

It’s the eighth cloud for me.  It’s the bane of my very existence every two hours.  Clouds 1-5 are usually grouped together.  6-7 I can find after staring at it for a hot minute. . .but 8???  Oh he’s the worst of them aaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllll.


----------



## mmmears

I find the clouds much worse than the trees, in terms of searching that is.  The fact that the trees are a multi-step process?  So annoying.  But at least I can see them.  The clouds just blend in too well.  It must be easier on an iPad, but I play on my little phone screen.


----------



## nicki401

evilqueenmindy said:


> It’s the eighth cloud for me.  It’s the bane of my very existence every two hours.  Clouds 1-5 are usually grouped together.  6-7 I can find after staring at it for a hot minute. . .but 8???  Oh he’s the worst of them aaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllll.


I always have problems with the 8th cloud. Usually if I force shut the game and re-open it the 8th cloud pops up where the majority of other clouds were. I also have had luck with doing this with the firecrackers/spooky spiders/etc...


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I find the clouds much worse than the trees, in terms of searching that is.  The fact that the trees are a multi-step process?  So annoying.  But at least I can see them.  The clouds just blend in too well.  It must be easier on an iPad, but I play on my little phone screen.



Also, the fact that you clicking on the tree tab above quests *really helps*! *I’d be so happy* if they did the same thing with the clouds. It would make the process *so much better and faster!
*
My plan was to wait to start the clouds late and start when I woke up yesterday. Problem is I must have clicked on *one* the night before. Shouldn’t have a problem finishing in the top 50, currently 16th, but the 2 or 3 cycles I missed while sleeping will keep me out of top 5. 

At least I’ve been able to play clouds casually and not worry about getting all 8 every 2 hours. If I get 6 or 7 every 3 or 4 hours I’m happy.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also, the fact that you clicking on the tree tab above quests *really helps*! *I’d be so happy* if they did the same thing with the clouds. It would make the process *so much better and faster!*



Me thinks you are missing the part about the clouds being a contest...?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Me thinks you are missing the part about the clouds being a contest...?



Nope, not missing that part. I understand it’s a contest and why they do it the way they do. Just making an observation, that the other would be better “for us”.

Just find them frustrating. Maybe that why the trophy contests are my favorite. I know which building and characters produce them.


----------



## DMMom

How many leaderboards are there for the mini events?


----------



## xthebowdenx

dizprincess717 said:


> I can't tell you how tempted I am to message Gameloft and give them a piece of my mind.
> 
> First - another event that was so close to AiW AND during the holidays? People are busy spending time with family and friends, and purchasing gifts. Not dropping cash on a game. Shame on them, this is straight up greed.
> 
> Second - my husband is a casual player. We started playing at the same time. I'm more "serious" than him. We've both spent some money on the game since we started playing almost exactly one year ago. Imagine my surprise when he had 35 gems yesterday and got 2 magic chests. In the first one was Grumpy tokens, and the last one - HE GOT GRUMPY.  Seriously? The odds should be published.
> 
> I'm so mad over this event. I may just play to see how far I get, and delete the game. It was fun for a year, but greed is taking over.


He probably has the race track too unlike many of us. Lol


----------



## ISmellBeef

How many mini events do we get? 4?


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I encourage everyone to dig out your old phones and get the game on it to start gaming the system with the magic chests. play normally on your current phone and crate a cloud save state; after playing and collecting some magic, go to social, go back, close and then reload the game. After the game has reloaded on your main phone start it on your secondary phone and select the cloud save data. use as many gems as you want to on the magic chests and if you don't get grumpy restart the game on your main phone and select local data. rinse and repeat as much as you have the patience for. no guarantee but at least your not throwing hard earned gems away. I've been doing this in my free time and still haven't gotten him after opening hundreds of chests. I'm only willing to do upto 500 gems a round, the amount of the most expensive gem characters.

just as a warning, when reloading the game on your main phone after attempting to get grumpy it might look like the cloud save state is still the one you made but don't risk clicking on it, it sometimes updates right then so them gems you spent will be gone, always go for the safe local data.

don't be afraid to play dirty if their gonna play dirty


----------



## Windwaker4444

evilqueenmindy said:


> It’s the eighth cloud for me.  It’s the bane of my very existence every two hours.  Clouds 1-5 are usually grouped together.  6-7 I can find after staring at it for a hot minute. . .but 8???  Oh he’s the worst of them aaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllll.


So true.  The last cloud is always in another part of my kingdom.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Me thinks you are missing the part about the clouds being a contest...?


Hey stranger.  How is Disney World treating you?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone.  Been a really busy 'real world' weekend.  Sounds like everyone is pretty much in the same place as me, everyone at at least lv 4 waiting on Bashful.  Congrats Immatooki on your exams!!!!   Thanks for the smiles Mikegood2!!!  I read so many of your messages and think 'same'.  I'm in 3rd place on my cloud challenge.  But 4 and 5 are right behind me.  I need the 2 chests.  I only have 1 owl for Grumpy.  That's it...1 sad little lonely owl.  Keep posting everyone as you progress...it really helps in the struggle!!!!  And the 'ANGRY TREES' are driving me crazy too.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hey stranger.  How is Disney World treating you?


Amazing time, although the final day turned cold and nasty.  Drove down to Ft. Lauderdale for a couple of days and it rained all the way down 95.  Weather there was a little warmer, but the friends I was visiting all had on their coats.  Crazy locals.  Of course, when I arrived back home, we had snow.  Guess 35 in WDW beats 35 in NYC.


----------



## supernova

Merry Christmas from the forums' resident Scrooge...


----------



## Acer

Just out of curiosity, what do people's leaderboards look like. Trying to gauge how important not clicking right away is.
Top 5
I am in first with 200
144
119
105
96


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Acer said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do people's leaderboards look like. Trying to gauge how important not clicking right away is.
> Top 5
> I am in first with 200
> 144
> 119
> 105
> 96


The leader on mine is at 256 and the top 10 are all over 200. I cant remember exactly when I tapped my first cloud cause it was on accident. I would say about 5-6 hours after it started.


----------



## Acer

Let me be more specific. I tapped from the start, but didn't go online until about 20 hours after the event started. Thx for the post. Looks like it makes a huge difference. Wonder what it is like for leaderboards that click from start


----------



## supernova

Tried logging onto to the DVC website this morning to amend some plans for February.  Man, those dwarfs are haunting me EVERYWHERE...


----------



## JamesGarvey

my leaderboard
1. 248
2. 240
3. 230 <--- me
4. 224
5. 216
6. 214
7. 214
8. 208
9. 208
1. 200


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone.  Been a really busy 'real world' weekend.  Sounds like everyone is pretty much in the same place as me, everyone at at least lv 4 waiting on Bashful.  Congrats Immatooki on your exams!!!!   Thanks for the smiles Mikegood2!!!  I read so many of your messages and think 'same'.  I'm in 3rd place on my cloud challenge.  But 4 and 5 are right behind me.  I need the 2 chests.  I only have 1 owl for Grumpy.  That's it...1 sad little lonely owl.  Keep posting everyone as you progress...it really helps in the struggle!!!!  And the 'ANGRY TREES' are driving me crazy too.


Thank you! My characters aren't all at level 4 but I do have the notification to welcome Bashful which will have to wait until my break in between my test today or after the full test, hopefully during the break though lol


----------



## Onceler

My leaderboard with 50 minutes remaining:

1.  145 (me)
2.  136
3.  78
4.  69
5.  64
...
50. 34


----------



## lmmatooki

Acer said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do people's leaderboards look like. Trying to gauge how important not clicking right away is.
> Top 5
> I am in first with 200
> 144
> 119
> 105
> 96


I waited a day to start and mine is
1 142
2 124
3 123
4 118
5 112
10 94
And I am 17 with 84, granted, I haven't been able to log in as frequently.


----------



## lmmatooki

In other news, after waiting at least 2 weeks for 3 ear hats to welcome Shere Khan, the last 3 finally dropped for me last night and this morning!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

top rank group, 2 owls, 2 grumpy ears from the chests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Acer said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do people's leaderboards look like. Trying to gauge how important not clicking right away is.
> Top 5
> I am in first with 200
> 144
> 119
> 105
> 96



I don't recall the top spots, but I was at 184 and came in 40th place - top 10 were way over 200


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I came in 40th place so I got one magical chest ... opened it and saw the second card with a bright red "legendary" or whatever and got very excited that perhaps I had won Grumpy ...

... nope, just a single Grumpy ear hat

Also got an owl .. so I am now up to 3 owls and 2 grumpy ear hats total ... this might take a while


----------



## nicki401

I came in first with 185 clouds. Number 2 had 128 and number 5 was in the 90’s. I played offline until the middle of the second day of the mini event and then connected. My 2 “magical chests were pretty useless, only 1 grumpy hat and 3 owls. I had a red card and got excited thinking it would be grumpy but it was the stupid ear hat


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I play on my ipad and my iphone, and only my iphone got the prompt to do Jessie & Woody’s task this morning. Does anyone know if anybody has to be a certain level for that quest to jump start?


----------



## karmstr112

Sigh, came in 1st in the cloud event, no Grumpy in the chests only 5 owls.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Re: grumpy mess

I don’t know if any of you ever check out the reddit page on this game, but there is a LOT of talk of regularly paying players on that sub who are going to be leaving the game and discussions of boycotting ads and such. One poster even went so far to as suggest contacting the advertisers who use the game as a medium and asking them why they use a game that in short encourages children gambling on loot crates. Idk, there’s just a lot over there and I know GL devs are checking in on that page so it’s good to see that DMK players have been making our feelings super obvious. Sad to see that GL doesn’t care to at least acknowledge it and try to figure something out. 

One thing I did see over there was what was shared from a GL forum: previously purchased premium items in another game were edited to have lower production/drop rates, and given how this game is turning out, I wouldn’t be entirely surprised if we saw something like that happen here soon.


----------



## ISmellBeef

wow again just one owl... and an organ ... splendid xD


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dacutebuggy said:


> Re: grumpy mess
> 
> I don’t know if any of you ever check out the reddit page on this game, but there is a LOT of talk of regularly paying players on that sub who are going to be leaving the game and discussions of boycotting ads and such. One poster even went so far to as suggest contacting the advertisers who use the game as a medium and asking them why they use a game that in short encourages children gambling on loot crates. Idk, there’s just a lot over there and I know GL devs are checking in on that page so it’s good to see that DMK players have been making our feelings super obvious. Sad to see that GL doesn’t care to at least acknowledge it and try to figure something out.
> 
> One thing I did see over there was what was shared from a GL forum: previously purchased premium items in another game were edited to have lower production/drop rates, and given how this game is turning out, I wouldn’t be entirely surprised if we saw something like that happen here soon.



I know it is just an extra character that is not needed for the main story, but it is pretty frustrating - especially the gambling nature of buying chests (via gems - which can be obtained via real money) .... I am trying to stay obtimistic and that we don't know how it will all play out and by the end of the event there will be a number of ways of earning chests and/or Grumpy so it won't be so impossible/extreme as it feels right now - but I am losing hope


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I've given up on Grumpy. I've only received 1 owl & 1 ear hat. My SW drops have been pitiful. It took 4 days to welcome Sneezy. However, I could furnish several homes with my collection of Snow White benches. I'm glad I purchased the Dopey bundle since he's my favorite. At least I can enjoy watching his antics.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I play on my ipad and my iphone, and only my iphone got the prompt to do Jessie & Woody’s task this morning. Does anyone know if anybody has to be a certain level for that quest to jump start?



This page may help http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Toys_vs._Trees


----------



## McCoy

Hope Loneheart said:


> I encourage everyone to dig out your old phones and get the game on it to start gaming the system with the magic chests. ...


I've been doing this in my downtime, just one chest at a time because of my refusal to spend any more unless they provide better information or do something about the stupid gambling game. But, no luck here yet either, after probably 100 chests.



wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I play on my ipad and my iphone, and only my iphone got the prompt to do Jessie & Woody’s task this morning. Does anyone know if anybody has to be a certain level for that quest to jump start?


I was at the point of waiting to welcome Bashful for the greater part of a day to a day and a half now, and haven't leveled any event characters since early yesterday, and just now a task for Woody and Jessie randomly popped up, while I'm not doing much other than collecting for Bashful at this point for over two hours now. I have no clue what prompted the quest.



1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Is this a SW event, red quest? Or is it a main story line quest?


It's a red, event quest, but under Welcome Bashful in my list.


----------



## mmmears

My Dopey has gone out for 12 hour tasks looking for Grumpy items.  And come back with ONE, out of four turns.  Frankly, I think he's pretty useless at this.  Thanks, Gameloft.  You are succeeding in your goals, if your goals were to make me want to quit.



dacutebuggy said:


> Re: grumpy mess
> 
> I don’t know if any of you ever check out the reddit page on this game, but there is a LOT of talk of regularly paying players on that sub who are going to be leaving the game and discussions of boycotting ads and such. One poster even went so far to as suggest contacting the advertisers who use the game as a medium and asking them why they use a game that in short encourages children gambling on loot crates. Idk, there’s just a lot over there and I know GL devs are checking in on that page so it’s good to see that DMK players have been making our feelings super obvious. Sad to see that GL doesn’t care to at least acknowledge it and try to figure something out.
> 
> One thing I did see over there was what was shared from a GL forum: previously purchased premium items in another game were edited to have lower production/drop rates, and given how this game is turning out, I wouldn’t be entirely surprised if we saw something like that happen here soon.



Good.  I hope they are reading this.  Oh, and I got one magical crate today from the contest and got one owl, so now I am 3% of the way there.  LOL 

In general, I am not a fan of cheating when I play games.  And I'm not willing to play the whole "2 devices" game even though I think Gameloft deserves it at this point.  But I do appreciate those of you who are sharing that you have tried this since it exposes just how bad the odds are in the little gambling scheme.


----------



## mikegood2

dacutebuggy said:


> Re: grumpy mess
> 
> I don’t know if any of you ever check out the reddit page on this game, but there is a LOT of talk of regularly paying players on that sub who are going to be leaving the game and discussions of boycotting ads and such. *One poster even went so far to as suggest contacting the advertisers who use the game as a medium and asking them why they use a game that in short encourages children gambling on loot crates.* Idk, there’s just a lot over there and I know GL devs are checking in on that page so it’s good to see that DMK players have been making our feelings super obvious. Sad to see that GL doesn’t care to at least acknowledge it and try to figure something out.
> 
> One thing I did see over there was what was shared from a GL forum: previously purchased premium items in another game were edited to have lower production/drop rates, and given how this game is turning out, I wouldn’t be entirely surprised if we saw something like that happen here soon.



I understand and agree with many of the criticisms over Grumpy, who knows I may even have a negative post or two about Grumpy , but suggesting that we contacts advertisers is just silly. If it makes people feel better boycotting ads than go for it, but unless most people do that, which they won’t, than that is relatively pointless. I usually watch 4 ads a day for gems, play on two devices, and will watch an ads for chests during events or if I’m not maxed out on happiness.

For Grumpy, I decided to spend 100 gems on magical chests and any gems I make during the event will be used on magical chests. At least for now, that’s as far as I’m going to go. Currently have 17/60 Owles and 8/40 Hats, so realistically I know I’ll spend extra gems later in the event.

While I wish they would post some type of odds rarity levels, I find the fact that the # of cards rewarded in magical chests can vary more bothersome, since that number should always be the same, imo. So far I’ve found 2 cards the most common amount, but I did have one chest that gave 4 or 5. Sure, I was extremely happy with that chest, 3 Grumpy hats, but each chest should be the same. Why not make it he same as most Chest and have 3 cards in them?


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Here's a lighthearted happening to share at my expense, enjoy!

Doc & Sneezy have a quest called "Save Snow". Upon first reading, I thought they meant the frozen, white stuff!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I play on my ipad and my iphone, and only my iphone got the prompt to do Jessie & Woody’s task this morning. Does anyone know if anybody has to be a certain level for that quest to jump start?


I didn't know what you were talking about at first but that task just popped up for me. I didn't level anyone up or do anything it just randomly came up.


----------



## dacutebuggy

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...teresting_chests_perhaps_plans_for_after_the/

Looks like there’s gonna be an update to the chest system and previous events will have permanent legendary chests. Another chance to get good benches and flag poles for more gems!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anyone else finding Bashful really hard to get?  Need 15 of these accordions and a lot of tasks are pretty long and some lower chances of getting stuff.  I am yet to get a single items since starting this morning


----------



## supernova

So this morning I accidentally tapped on cursed land (as I am so prone to do), and instead of the "coming soon" message I normally get, I got a message to clear the curse.  Odd thing is that I never received a prompt from Merlin to go ahead and clear the area.  So now I have the corner behind It's a Small World being cleared.  Takes 24 hours to clear the curse.  However, those lazy interns are at it again... 1 million magic to clear that space.  That's one way to get us to use our endless magic.  Down to 10.5 million now.  Alas...


----------



## McCoy

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone else finding Bashful really hard to get?  Need 15 of these accordions and a lot of tasks are pretty long and some lower chances of getting stuff.  I am yet to get a single items since starting this morning


Through my early rounds of drops, I am doing ok so far.  I have three accordions and two hats.  Since I am boycotting the whole Grumpy thing, Dopey's two-hour task for the accordions is going to be an immense help, and just need eight hats, so I think even though those are longer tasks to earn those, it shouldn't be too bad. Of course, I am sure my next rounds I will not get anything either.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So this morning I accidentally tapped on cursed land (as I am so prone to do), and instead of the "coming soon" message I normally get, I got a message to clear the curse.  Odd thing is that I never received a prompt from Merlin to go ahead and clear the area.  So now I have the corner behind It's a Small World being cleared.  Takes 24 hours to clear the curse.  However, those lazy interns are at it again... 1 million magic to clear that space.  That's one way to get us to use our endless magic.  Down to 10.5 million now.  Alas...



That was the one plot of land they opened after the last update. can understand how you missed that though, you’ve had *much better things to do* the last few weeks.


----------



## Onceler

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone else finding Bashful really hard to get?  Need 15 of these accordions and a lot of tasks are pretty long and some lower chances of getting stuff.  I am yet to get a single items since starting this morning



So far I have had Mike, Sully and Doc/Sneezy come back from their first attempts to collect ear hats for Bashful. I ended up with 1 ear hat out of 3 possible chances. The characters looking for his accordion tokens have not completed their tasks yet. I am also waiting for Dopey to give up on the pointless attempt to look for Grumpy ears so I can start sending him out to help Bashful.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> So this morning I accidentally tapped on cursed land (as I am so prone to do), and instead of the "coming soon" message I normally get, I got a message to clear the curse.  Odd thing is that I never received a prompt from Merlin to go ahead and clear the area.  So now I have the corner behind It's a Small World being cleared.  Takes 24 hours to clear the curse.  However, those lazy interns are at it again... 1 million magic to clear that space.  That's one way to get us to use our endless magic.  Down to 10.5 million now.  Alas...



Since you were at WDW, we forgive you for not noticing.  But we were able to clear that land the day the update dropped but before Snow White started. No Merlin prompt, it just became available.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

MickeySkywalker said:


> I didn't know what you were talking about at first but that task just popped up for me. I didn't level anyone up or do anything it just randomly came up.



yeah i changed nothing and it finally popped up. im gonna blame the interns....


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> This page may help http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Toys_vs._Trees



I looked there before posting... notice nothing is filled in. basically it confirms there is a quest but thats it!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> That was the one plot of land they opened after the last update. can understand how you missed that though, you’ve had *much better things to do* the last few weeks.





hopemax said:


> Since you were at WDW, we forgive you for not noticing.  But we were able to clear that land the day the update dropped but before Snow White started. No Merlin prompt, it just became available.


Thank you both.  Yeah, since the event started I really didn't get a chance to play much.  I didn't even try too hard on the clouds, and only got the prompt to welcome Bashful this morning, about two hours before he became available.  At least I was able to stay sort of on track.  What's even odder is that I've been able to fit out every single building, including the two new ones so far, without even needing this new patch.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Amazing time, although the final day turned cold and nasty.  Drove down to Ft. Lauderdale for a couple of days and it rained all the way down 95.  Weather there was a little warmer, but the friends I was visiting all had on their coats.  Crazy locals.  Of course, when I arrived back home, we had snow.  Guess 35 in WDW beats 35 in NYC.




Hey watch the crazy local stuff . I did have a light wind breaker on.  

That cool front did bring a lot of rain down here.  When you drove thru Palm Beach Gardens you were with a mile of me.  

Any temp in WDW is good as long as you are not running in a RunDisney event.  Then it is no fun at all.  Ran in a couple of these see events.  You end up thinking why and the heck am I doing this.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Hey watch the crazy local stuff . I did have a light wind breaker on.
> 
> That cool front did bring a lot of rain down here.  When you drove thru Palm Beach Gardens you were with a mile of me.
> 
> Any temp in WDW is good as long as you are not running in a RunDisney event.  Then it is no fun at all.  Ran in a couple of these see events.  You end up thinking why and the heck am I doing this.


I guess that's one thing that Floridians enjoy... the chance to break out the jackets, scarves, and boots.


----------



## SunDial

Acer said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do people's leaderboards look like. Trying to gauge how important not clicking right away is.
> Top 5
> I am in first with 200
> 144
> 119
> 105
> 96




I finished in 7th with 180something.


----------



## DMMom

I finished 1st in my cloud mini event group with around 250 (Can't remember the exact number).  With 3 free magical chests, I only have 4 owls and 2 grumpy ear hats.   
I sent Dopey twice and got nothing for his troubles.  These chests are so frustrating.  The last platinum chest was the antler topiary (I want the Race Track)!!  Good luck to all.


----------



## Sazzafraz

So is the mine train attraction going to be bought with gems or only won through chests?  I don't see it as a requirement to the event storyline but see it in the tasks list for sneezy and doc


----------



## JamesGarvey

Sazzafraz said:


> So is the mine train attraction going to be bought with gems or only won through chests?  I don't see it as a requirement to the event storyline but see it in the tasks list for sneezy and doc



Its in the event tab of the building shop, so it will likely be available for gems.


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> So is the mine train attraction going to be bought with gems or only won through chests?  I don't see it as a requirement to the event storyline but see it in the tasks list for sneezy and doc


I guess it'll be like the Racetrack was... not required for the storyline or event, but helpful for those who have it as characters can use it for tasks.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I would suggest NOT sending Woody & Jesse on their 8 hour event mission as both have tasks that drop for Bashful. Since Bashful takes 4 hours to welcome anyway, just send them during that to not delay your progress.


----------



## Mattimation

I wish more characters beyond Toy Story would get event quests. Since this is Snow White, it would be nice if Aurora and Cinderella actually had new tasks this time around. I know Woody & Jessie are the only characters beyond Mickey and Friends to get quests because Gameloft is assuming each event attracts new players, but it's getting very stale - especially for those of us who are not as taken with Toy Story as other Disney fans.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I gave in and got Grumpy after dropping 700 gems on chests to do so. Figured I had been saving my gems(for the longest time) for snow white anyway and since I had almost 1500 I could spare them. He is going to be very helpful for the event he has a 60 min task which drops lots of items and 5 sec task for the poison apple. Had to have the whole collection of Snow White no matter the cost. Will still have enough gems to purchase happy and mine train and majority of those gems were earnt in game apart from the odd package of premium character purchases that came with gems so all good


----------



## Beccybooboo

Im done saving gems now Snow White is here. Spend,spend,spend


----------



## Beccybooboo

The only grumpy token drop task I can share atm is play the organ 4hrs for both of the Bashful items. As all the others are ready to go to 6 (without the apples) while I work on Bashful. Got Grumpy yesterday afternoon and replaced all items for everyone after levelling them all to 5 with his help and of course all the other characters with drops. I took a chance because I figured it was worth the risk of having other items needed for the other dwarfs with Bashful being unlocked and it payed off.


----------



## McCoy

I had a free few minutes, so I decided to take stats on the gambling game on an alternate device.  I already had a few of the items from the free drops, so I wasn't testing to the full amount from 0.

Owls: Average: 1.08 per chest, would take 56 total chests if starting from 0 (55.56)
Hats: Average: 0.74 per chest, would take 55 total chests if starting from 0 (54.05)

With what I already had, it would have taken 49 chests and cost 735 gems for me to max out (i.e. not from 0).  The hats increased once I had all the owls, up to a 1.63 average.

I was just curious, but maybe somebody will find these numbers useful if considering going for it. As for me, I am back to low single digits of each, though I may do another run-through tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## tweeter

DMMom said:


> I finished 1st in my cloud mini event group with around 250 (Can't remember the exact number).  With 3 free magical chests, I only have 4 owls and 2 grumpy ear hats.
> I sent Dopey twice and got nothing for his troubles.  These chests are so frustrating.  The last platinum chest was the antler topiary (I want the Race Track)!!  Good luck to all.



My results, almost exactly. 

I finished second with 249. First was at 252 and third was at 240. Three magic chests and I have 1 owl and 3 ear hats for Grumpy. Dopey went out 2 times and came back empty handed.


----------



## Beccybooboo

It took me 47 chests and 705 gems. A few chests had no owls or ear hats and I began with 2 owls from the free chest gift given to us on day 8 and I collected 1 ear hat from dopey. Some chests had multiple items and got alot of currency that helped with the 10,000 EC to welcome him.


----------



## CallieMar

I accidentally clicked a cloud instead of a tree, so started the event much earlier than I wanted to. Despite driving down to Disneyland and a day in the parks, I managed to stay in first place the whole time but dropped to 2nd this morning. Got 3 owls and 2 ears (a bit disappointed by the red card like many of you lol). Dopey had a good drop rate and came back with ears 2/3 times. But since everyone’s accordion task is so long and his is only 2 hrs, he’ll be back on that for a while.


----------



## luther10

I'm starting the event on the 5th day...   Wish me luck !!! I was so busy doing the kitchen countertop, that I haven't even been checking if I got my game back or not...  Then BAM, my game was restored without any email from Gameloft... woohoo!!! Any quick advice?  

edit: man, those garden shears and curse be gone... really hard to get, not even Jessie can get them...  In the Alice event, it was two pairs of characters, Mickey and Jessie, and Goofie and Woody...

edit: is Dopey a good buy? Think I'll get it with gems...

edit: ok, I went back a few pages and started reading, and sounds like Grumpy is a complete mess to get... yikes...

edit: Grumpy... LOL...


----------



## Beccybooboo

luther10 said:


> edit: is Dopey a good buy? Think I'll get it with gems...



This would be my advice, get Dopey
Good luck!! It's good you got your game back. The characters other than Grumpy, have been fairly easy to get so you shouldn't have much trouble catching up in the break before Snow White and Happy arrive.


----------



## karmstr112

Has anyone welcomed Bashful yet? What level do we need to get him to before Snow & Happy arrive?


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> edit: is Dopey a good buy? Think I'll get it with gems...



He's useful for getting items for the regular characters.  He has not come through for me when it comes to getting Grumpy's items.



Beccybooboo said:


> I gave in and got Grumpy after dropping 700 gems on chests to do so. Figured I had been saving my gems(for the longest time) for snow white anyway and since I had almost 1500 I could spare them. He is going to be very helpful for the event he has a 60 min task which drops lots of items and 5 sec task for the poison apple. Had to have the whole collection of Snow White no matter the cost. Will still have enough gems to purchase happy and mine train and majority of those gems were earnt in game apart from the odd package of premium character purchases that came with gems so all good



I appreciate your sharing the stats with us.  I have the gems, but would much prefer to just buy him with X number of gems than play the chest game.  Frankly I figure that with my luck I'll drop 700 gems and still not have enough items to get him.



McCoy said:


> I had a free few minutes, so I decided to take stats on the gambling game on an alternate device.  I already had a few of the items from the free drops, so I wasn't testing to the full amount from 0.
> 
> Owls: Average: 1.08 per chest, would take 56 total chests if starting from 0 (55.56)
> Hats: Average: 0.74 per chest, would take 55 total chests if starting from 0 (54.05)
> 
> With what I already had, it would have taken 49 chests and cost 735 gems for me to max out (i.e. not from 0).  The hats increased once I had all the owls, up to a 1.63 average.
> 
> I was just curious, but maybe somebody will find these numbers useful if considering going for it. As for me, I am back to low single digits of each, though I may do another run-through tomorrow if I have time.



Thanks for sharing the numbers.


----------



## mmmears

karmstr112 said:


> Has anyone welcomed Bashful yet? What level do we need to get him to before Snow & Happy arrive?



I'm not even close.  It's going to take me a while to welcome him.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I guess that's one thing that Floridians enjoy... the chance to break out the jackets, scarves, and boots.


Meanwhile, it is snowing here at 28 degrees! Winter has come in full swing now!


----------



## supernova

I'll be doing mine overnight.


lmmatooki said:


> Meanwhile, it is snowing here at 28 degrees! Winter has come in full swing now!


Where is "here", by the way?


----------



## lmmatooki

karmstr112 said:


> Has anyone welcomed Bashful yet? What level do we need to get him to before Snow & Happy arrive?


Nope, at 9/9 apples, 4/15 concertina, and 6/8 ear hats.

Edit: 7/8 ear hats now


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I'll be doing mine overnight.
> 
> Where is "here", by the way?


Michigan haha


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Meanwhile, it is snowing here at 28 degrees! Winter has come in full swing now!



Got me beat by 2 decrees. 30 for me with a little snow mixed in. Live in Illinois, but about 10 minutes fro Wisconsin.


----------



## lmmatooki

So I decided to play the chest game with Grumpy because I had about 600 gems and spent about 200, didn't pay attention to exact numbers. I now I have 29/60 owls and 12/40 ear hats....ugh. My luck is not so great for the first time with chests.


----------



## lmmatooki

Tomorrow I get a break from testing, thank goodness! I should be able to get Bashful tomorrow and I would really like to see how DMK plans on giving us more opportunities to get Grumpy (if they have any other plans for that...)


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got all of Bashful's hats, but these concertinas are gonna take some time. not even half way yet.


----------



## lmmatooki

Oh and I think I am close to becoming a DIS Veteran, have to be at 500 messages, correct? That is pretty exciting too!


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Nope, at 9/9 apples, 4/15 concertina, and 6/8 ear hats.
> 
> Edit: 7/8 ear hats now



I'm at 6 and 4.  Pretty pathetic for playing all day.


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> Meanwhile, it is snowing here at 28 degrees! Winter has come in full swing now!


I guess most of us got to welcome in winter together!  We just had our first snowfall of this season on Saturday here in Mass and it's a balmy 28 degrees.
Time to go snuggle under the comforter.  Heading to bed with 5/15 concertinas and 4/8 bashful hats.  Fingers crossed I'll get him late tomorrow night!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*does anyone here actually visit the "social" tab in the game? its really quite pointless.*


----------



## Sazzafraz

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *does anyone here actually visit the "social" tab in the game? its really quite pointless.*


Back in the day when first starting up and desperate for the magic it definitely helped. Now not so much only if I mistakenly hit the tab.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I’m pretty happy with Bashful progress so far, only need 8 more concertina on one game and 9 more concertina and 1 hat on the other. used yesterday to farm apples only in prep so fully stocked on those. Considering we have 5 days until the next character unlock I think that not bad! 

Dopey has given me Grumpy ears all three times I’ve sent him, but I’ve only been sending him overnight as I think he’s still too valuable during the day. 

I wonder if this grumpy situation is a way to test out a larger integrative feature for main storyline? I hate it, but imagine if this is what we’d had to do to get shere khan...itd be evil for sure, and those interns love evil!


----------



## Beccybooboo

karmstr112 said:


> Has anyone welcomed Bashful yet? What level do we need to get him to before Snow & Happy arrive?



I need 6 more concertina. Parade is out and another collection in 2hrs for everyone.



mmmears said:


> He's useful for getting items for the regular characters.  He has not come through for me when it comes to getting Grumpy's items.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your sharing the stats with us.  I have the gems, but would much prefer to just buy him with X number of gems than play the chest game.  Frankly I figure that with my luck I'll drop 700 gems and still not have enough items to get him.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the numbers.



Your welcome. I understand I would have preferred to just buy him too, it is a risk with the lottery aspect. Hope Dopey starts droping for Grumpy for you.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Amazing time, although the final day turned cold and nasty.
> Guess 35 in WDW beats 35 in NYC.



Glad you had an awesome time. No winter quite like a florida winter.



lmmatooki said:


> Meanwhile, it is snowing here at 28 degrees! Winter has come in full swing now!





mikegood2 said:


> Got me beat by 2 decrees. 30 for me with a little snow mixed in. Live in Illinois, but about 10 minutes fro Wisconsin.





PrincessS121212 said:


> I guess most of us got to welcome in winter together!  We just had our first snowfall of this season on Saturday here in Mass and it's a balmy 28 degrees.



I feel for you all in the cold. Our winter is brutal as I am sure you are all experiencing right now. 
Its summer here in Oz. 99 degrees tomorrow, 78 this evening.


----------



## Beccybooboo

On the upside you get an amazing White Christmas!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Merry Christmas from the forums' resident Scrooge...
> View attachment 288111


Love the hat!!!!  So perfect for you!!!!!!  Welcome back.  What were the treats they offered at the Christmas party?  Did you eat enough to pay for the price of your ticket?  And I completely agree...any weather at WDW is a billion times better than any type of weather at home, good or bad.


----------



## Beccybooboo

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *does anyone here actually visit the "social" tab in the game? its really quite pointless.*



Not since I first began. Nowdays if I hit the button by mistake its frustrating to wait for it to load and the reload cause I just want to go home.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Tried logging onto to the DVC website this morning to amend some plans for February.  Man, those dwarfs are haunting me EVERYWHERE...
> View attachment 288115


That can't be right.  Grumpy is in that picture and as you have probably read by now....it's virtually impossible to get Grumpy.  I think the dwarves are mocking you....


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I came in 40th place so I got one magical chest ... opened it and saw the second card with a bright red "legendary" or whatever and got very excited that perhaps I had won Grumpy ...
> 
> ... nope, just a single Grumpy ear hat
> 
> Also got an owl .. so I am now up to 3 owls and 2 grumpy ear hats total ... this might take a while


I placed 7th, so I only received 1 chest.  I got 2 owls.  This seriously may take me the rest of my life!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Beccybooboo said:


> Glad you had an awesome time. No winter quite like a florida winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you all in the cold. Our winter is brutal as I am sure you are all experiencing right now.
> Its summer here in Oz. 99 degrees tomorrow, 78 this evening.


I'm a little late in this conversation, but the weather in Houston is around the 60's for the high, low in the 40's.  I seriously saw the kids that live in my neighborhood wearing shorts today.  Aaaahhhhh...Houston Christmas.  Sure wish I could borrow a little of everyone's snow.  Would love to actually see a white Christmas for once.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I'm devoting no effort to Grump, minus sending Dopey out before I go to sleep. I think its better spent accumulating character/task tokens, event currency for both later use and eventual gem conversion. If something happens where I end up with him, great. If GameLoft comes to their senses and realizes it went too far with micro-transactions, all the better. I'm gonna play the game and not stress about achievement hunting and completionism.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Sazzafraz said:


> Back in the day when first starting up and desperate for the magic it definitely helped. Now not so much only if I mistakenly hit the tab.





Beccybooboo said:


> Not since I first began. Nowdays if I hit the button by mistake its frustrating to wait for it to load and the reload cause I just want to go home.



*haha same here. it would be nice if they made it somewhat worthwhile.*


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm a little late in this conversation, but the weather in Houston is around the 60's for the high, low in the 40's.  I seriously saw the kids that live in my neighborhood wearing shorts today.  Aaaahhhhh...Houston Christmas.  Sure wish I could borrow a little of everyone's snow.  Would love to actually see a white Christmas for once.



Closest we will ever get to a White Christmas was Main Street Disneyworld last Christmas.


----------



## Beccybooboo

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *haha same here. it would be nice if they made it somewhat worthwhile.*



Yeah like Christmas presents at other parks. Or chests for other the other 11 months of the year!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just getting a handful of magic for visiting other's parks is so underwhelming. Hide a chest, give some happiness, anything that might make it slightly appealing other than checking out other park layouts.


----------



## McCoy

JamesGarvey said:


> I'm devoting no effort to Grump, minus sending Dopey out before I go to sleep. I think its better spent accumulating character/task tokens, event currency for both later use and eventual gem conversion. If something happens where I end up with him, great.* If GameLoft comes to their senses and realizes it went too far with micro-transactions, all the better.* I'm gonna play the game and not stress about achievement hunting and completionism.


They won't, because even on these boards it is clear a whole lot of people are still doing it.  But, whatever people want to do, that's great, it's just not something I am going to support.


----------



## SunDial

It has gotten cooler for us crazy Floridians too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Just getting a handful of magic for visiting other's parks is so underwhelming. Hide a chest, give some happiness, anything that might make it slightly appealing other than checking out other park layouts.



I used to play the Family Guy game that is like this and they at least gave you the equivalent of a gem for visiting the other parks/lands.   Still not the best but I might consider doing it if I could get a couple of gems a day - really not worth it for like 25 magic or whatever


----------



## lmmatooki

I used to when my friends used to play, was another way to get extra magic at the time and you could check out how others set up their parks but I don't anymore


----------



## supernova

Back in the office.  Boooooooo.......


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm a little late in this conversation, but the weather in Houston is around the 60's for the high, low in the 40's.  I seriously saw the kids that live in my neighborhood wearing shorts today.  Aaaahhhhh...Houston Christmas.  Sure wish I could borrow a little of everyone's snow.  Would love to actually see a white Christmas for once.



Hey at least y’all got more snow than Waco did!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Another Magical Chest as the gift for the day ... got 1 owl and 200 EC

Also, start of a "Collect the Trophies": event - ends in 3 days

Ranks 1-10: 3 magical chests, 2,000 EC, and the magic mirror trophy
11 - 50: 2 magical chests, 1,500 EC, and the magic mirror trophy
51 - 150: 1 magical chest, 1,250 EC, and the magic mirror trophy
151 - 350: 1 magical chest, 1,000 EC
351 - 700: 1 magical chest, 800 EC
701 - 1,200 1 magical chest, 600 EC
1,201 - 2,000: 1 magical chest, 500 EC
2,001 - 3,000: 1 magical chest, 450 EC

remember to bring out some characters from "home" that collect that you might not have had out (Chip and Dale, etc.)


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> remember to bring out some characters from "home" that collect that you might not have had out (Chip and Dale, etc.)



Does anyone have a list of who can collect trophies?  Is there a way to determine this without returning everyone first?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> Does anyone have a list of who can collect trophies?  Is there a way to determine this without returning everyone first?



Buzz
Chip
Dale
Ham
Jesse
Green Army Man
Tink
Bo Peep
Goofy
Mickey
Woody
Pluto
Rex


----------



## Beccybooboo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Another Magical Chest as the gift for the day ... got 1 owl and 200 EC
> 
> Also, start of a "Collect the Trophies": event - ends in 3 days
> 
> Ranks 1-10: 3 magical chests, 2,000 EC, and the magic mirror trophy
> 11 - 50: 2 magical chests, 1,500 EC, and the magic mirror trophy
> 51 - 150: 1 magical chest, 1,250 EC, and the magic mirror trophy
> 151 - 350: 1 magical chest, 1,000 EC
> 351 - 700: 1 magical chest, 800 EC
> 701 - 1,200 1 magical chest, 600 EC
> 1,201 - 2,000: 1 magical chest, 500 EC
> 2,001 - 3,000: 1 magical chest, 450 EC
> 
> remember to bring out some characters from "home" that collect that you might not have had out (Chip and Dale, etc.)



Thanks for this. I can collect all my happiness floating around and start straight away dont want to take those top spots from those still waiting to welcome Grumpy.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> Michigan haha


Michigan! We have a snow day in Kalamazoo today!


----------



## empresslilly

I was going to wait to start the trophy event, but I  was caught off guard by Dopey's "Play the Cymbals" task returning one. Oh well, starting out in 119th place.


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Buzz
> Chip
> Dale
> Ham
> Jesse
> Green Army Man
> Tink
> Bo Peep
> Goofy
> Mickey
> Woody
> Pluto
> Rex


Thanks for the list.  I guess I was lucky that I had all of them already out except for Chip and Dale.  I have pulled some out due to the happiness thing.


----------



## Mattimation

empresslilly said:


> I was going to wait to start the trophy event, but I  was caught off guard by Dopey's "Play the Cymbals" task returning one. Oh well, starting out in 119th place.



saaaaaaame - kind of disappointed but I don't really care. We could all just find one trophy and still get a chest, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> Michigan! We have a snow day in Kalamazoo today!


Oh wow! No snow day here


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> saaaaaaame - kind of disappointed but I don't really care. We could all just find one trophy and still get a chest, so I'm not too worried about it.



yeah, really not much difference beyond 50 - hoping to be in at least top 50 so get 2 chests.  top 10 is tough without getting up in middle of the night I have found


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> Oh wow! No snow day here


Was kind of surprised, we only got about 4 or 5 inches but could get a foot by tomorrow. The kids didn't mind.


----------



## mmmears

No snow in California today.  



supernova said:


> Back in the office.  Boooooooo.......
> 
> View attachment 288307



I'm sorry your trip is over, but at least you have Mickey and the gang with you at work and that great view on your screen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Buzz
> Chip
> Dale
> Ham
> Jesse
> Green Army Man
> Tink
> Bo Peep
> Goofy
> Mickey
> Woody
> Pluto
> Rex





wnwardii said:


> Thanks for the list.  I guess I was lucky that I had all of them already out except for Chip and Dale.  I have pulled some out due to the happiness thing.



just to add, looks like Dopey does as well for his 2 hour task, which also gets the accordion


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> No snow in California today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your trip is over, but at least you have Mickey and the gang with you at work and that great view on your screen.


Thanks!  Didn't take too many photos this time (I go two to three times a year, every year, so at this point I'm running out of photos left to take), so once I'm done with my own shots, I'll have to probably start checking online for pictures for my desktop.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Managed to start the trophy event and I'm probably way far behind - I can never get the hang of starting these later to get a better spot 

Still working toward getting the quest to welcome Bashful, but this is going all right so far, considering I have been paying attention to the game but not crazily so far in the event.  Glad it's finals week and all I have to do is grade, so I can pay more attention to my phone games


----------



## rr333

I can't find a character in my park. If I click to "send them home" will it just take me to them because they are busy with a task? (I have no characters showing as ready to do a task in the upper left.)


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcoming Bashful now, got stuck doing the trophy event early because of the drop from Dopey's concertina task. I notice a lot of the trophy tasks are for people with event currency and token drop tasks.

EDIT: Oh and a side note, this game is a summary of catch 22s and murphy's law. seeing all the tokens needed for bashful, i sent Cheshire cat to level up to 10. cut to the wonderful problem of then having almost every task for Bashful tokens dropping every time, so i had wait til he was finished to welcome Bashful. There is no doubt in my paranoia mind if I hadnt sent Cheshire Cat to level that I'd still be waiting on Bashful items.


----------



## figment_jii

JamesGarvey said:


> Welcoming Bashful now, got stuck doing the trophy event early because of the drop from Dopey's concertina task. I notice a lot of the trophy tasks are for people with event currency and token drop tasks.


I noticed that as well...it seems like you either had to choose between waiting to join the event or collecting event tokens.  Maybe this is the game designers way of trying to prevent some folks from delaying joining the event just to get a higher position on the leader board.


----------



## mikegood2

I was lucky enough to start welcoming Bashful when I woke up! 

Once he’s completed he has a mission called Snow Where?, which consists of 2 missions. Search for the Princess which is a 2 hour Bashful mission and Update the Cottage which is a 4 hour Doc and Sneezy Mission.


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Bashful now. I should have left a few characters behind to work on shears and potions instead of sending them all off to get ears and concertinas while I wait.
Oh well. The game’s been a nice diversion as we take breaks from the heat (85 here in DL...what’s this winter you all speak of?)


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcoming Bashful now as well!


----------



## mikegood2

When Bashful gets to level 2 he has a 1 hour, non-event (yellow) mission.

I usually wait on, or do non-event missions over night, but since it was only an hour figured why not.


----------



## mikegood2

After The 4 hour Doc and Sneezy mission “After Update the Cottage” a new mission “By the Water” pops up and it consists of 3 individual, 2 hour characters missions, “Search for the Water” for Bashful, Doc and Sneezy.


----------



## fan1bsb97

dizprincess717 said:


> Second - my husband is a casual player. We started playing at the same time. I'm more "serious" than him. We've both spent some money on the game since we started playing almost exactly one year ago. Imagine my surprise when he had 35 gems yesterday and got 2 magic chests. In the first one was Grumpy tokens, and the last one - HE GOT GRUMPY.  Seriously? The odds should be published.



So that's one confirmed Grumpy...I've been doing the two device trick a long time and still nothing.


----------



## Beccybooboo

fan1bsb97 said:


> So that's one confirmed Grumpy...I've been doing the two device trick a long time and still nothing.



Might be the 1 in a million


----------



## mmmears

fan1bsb97 said:


> So that's one confirmed Grumpy...I've been doing the two device trick a long time and still nothing.



When you do this you don't worry that something might go wrong and you could lose your game?  I'm seriously asking this, since I've never wanted to risk that.


----------



## fan1bsb97

Nope. The worst that could happen I think is that I would lose the gems I attempted to buy the chest with because they will both still have local data. That's happened to me before once or twice, (like, when trying to get something from a platinum chest). So I'm only buying three chests at a time just in case.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mikegood2 said:


> After The 4 hour Doc and Sneezy mission “After Update the Cottage” a new mission “By the Water” pops up and it consists of 3 individual, 2 hour characters missions, “Search for the Water” for Bashful, Doc and Sneezy.



We must be at the same stage, mine are also at the water. While Dopey and Grumpy search for Bashfuls items for level 3. I am loving the dialogue so far. Also for those who are still waiting for Bashful you will get some gems once the first Snow White collection is complete cant remember total as I forgot about this and clicked too fast to get on with the game. Was thinking gems for the collection with Grumpy would be higher also, the premium character set is 20.


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Welcoming Bashful now as well!



Nice work you are keeping up nicely with your busy schedule


----------



## Beccybooboo

JamesGarvey said:


> There is no doubt in my paranoia mind if I hadnt sent Cheshire Cat to level that I'd still be waiting on Bashful items.



It isnt paranoia it does work. What are we going to do we are running out of non event characters to level up, this strategy wont be able to continue for much longer.
Oh wait Shere Khan is only level 5 phew he is good for the next few events it will probably take the time between each to get his items for each level


----------



## mmmears

fan1bsb97 said:


> Nope. The worst that could happen I think is that I would lose the gems I attempted to buy the chest with because they will both still have local data. That's happened to me before once or twice, (like, when trying to get something from a platinum chest). So I'm only buying three chests at a time just in case.



I guess I'm afraid to erase my game on my phone.  I never thought it was worth the effort.  Until now.  But I'm still not likely to do it.




Beccybooboo said:


> It isnt paranoia it does work. What are we going to do we are running out of non event characters to level up, this strategy wont be able to continue for much longer.
> Oh wait Shere Khan is only level 5 phew he is good for the next few events it will probably take the time between each to get his items for each level



I agree.  This totally works.  I have tried it a few times.  And with Shere Khan in the mix the only real concern is having him ready to level up when you need to try this.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I guess I'm afraid to erase my game on my phone.  I never thought it was worth the effort.  Until now.  Maybe.  If I knew how to do it safely.  Because I'm really not a fan of those gameloft interns and I'd like to annoy them the way they are annoying us.


Yeah, I keep reading all of these posts from people about their easy 45-step cheat process to open chests.  Maybe I'm just too busy with life, but honestly, it's just really not worth my time.


----------



## fan1bsb97

I really wish I kept track of how many chests I've opened in the last hour of my life. 

Completely close the game on all devices...swipe it away. Open it on the most recent device you played on. Wherever it's at when you opened it is where it is saved. Open a chest or do whatever. If you don't get what you want close it completely....swipe it away...and open on your second device from the cloud version. Repeat.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Santa: Who is this Gameloft, we are getting alot of requests from kids who play their game and want Grumpy for Christmas and a new computer?


Mrs Claus: Can you get him for me too. Oh and we might need a new computer too. I opened todays Magical chest and it really wasnt that magical at all it didnt have Grumpy in it.

Santa: thats it Gameloft interns are now on the naughty list.


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> I was lucky enough to start welcoming Bashful when I woke up!
> 
> Once he’s completed he has a mission called Snow Where?, which consists of 2 missions. Search for the Princess which is a 2 hour Bashful mission and Update the Cottage which is a 4 hour Doc and Sneezy Mission.





mikegood2 said:


> When Bashful gets to level 2 he has a 1 hour, non-event (yellow) mission.
> 
> I usually wait on, or do non-event missions over night, but since it was only an hour figured why not.





mikegood2 said:


> After The 4 hour Doc and Sneezy mission “After Update the Cottage” a new mission “By the Water” pops up and it consists of 3 individual, 2 hour characters missions, “Search for the Water” for Bashful, Doc and Sneezy.



Not sure if this is the best way to do it, or if it’s against any forum rules (quoting yourself), but wanted to get all the post welcoming Bashful missions together. Hope people find it useful.

After the 3 2 hour “Search for Water” Missions those same 3 have individual missions. Sneezy and Bashful both have 2 hour “An Eye our for Snow White” mission and Doc has an 8 hour “Washing Up with Doc” mission.

I’ll have the first two done tonight, but gonna do Docs overnight.


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> Michigan haha



O-H-I-O here


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yeah, I keep reading all of these posts from people about their easy 45-step cheat process to open chests.  Maybe I'm just too busy with life, but honestly, it's just really not worth my time.



I really do agree with you, but it was fun to think about for a moment.  I think I'd rather quit altogether than have to go through stuff like that.  I do like the idea of annoying them though.


----------



## KPach525

Aces86 said:


> O-H-I-O here


Woo! Buckeye native, but currently living in NJ...


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Nice work you are keeping up nicely with your busy schedule


Sending a ton of characters home has helped me be in and out of the game as fast as I can. Had today partially off so that gave me some time but tomorrow starts back up the chaos. My boyfriend said he'd play for me on Thursday and Friday so you might see him on here asking for help on my account lol. I am going to give him some info on playing beforehand as well.


----------



## lmmatooki

Aces86 said:


> O-H-I-O here


Ahh you are our nemesis! JkJk Seems we have the snow people and the hot people so far. Someone call the Miser Brothers!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

lmmatooki said:


> Sending a ton of characters home has helped me be in and out of the game as fast as I can. Had today partially off so that gave me some time but tomorrow starts back up the chaos. My boyfriend said he'd play for me on Thursday and Friday so you might see him on here asking for help on my account lol. I am going to give him some info on playing beforehand as well.



*he sounds like a keeper, haha!*


----------



## AlohaBerry

Just had a thought... And all you math geeks, crunch the numbers for us, will ya? Trophy events... Take us away from the main play. Dangle a carrot of a prize generally too low to really matter.    And if you notice, for most of the characters, they are 60 minutes. So... Send out Sarge for a nice 8-hour task and a lot of event currency while I sleep? or have him get me a trophy and a pittance of EC? Just saying. Maybe trophies during waking hours and forget about them at night? Seems another event within an event designed to distract. And a way to keep our EC from turning into gems at the end (maybe... it's to make up the massive number of gems we will have to spend to have a character who is angry, obstinate, surly, and if course, Grumpy!) Oh my!

PS no snow in Santa Cruz or San Jose, CA today. I checked. lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Ahh you are our nemesis! JkJk Seems we have the snow people and the hot people so far. Someone call the Miser Brothers!


I honestly made that joke about the Heat Miser today.  Funny...  
Glad you are still sane after your tests!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Back in the office.  Boooooooo.......
> 
> View attachment 288307


Love the totem.  Wilderness lodge???


----------



## McNs

Joining in the thread. I started DMK way back when it first released, but had a loooooong break. Joined back in a month ago and have been enjoying the game again. Lots of catch up, but given I am missing a ton of characters I’m not bothered by Grumpy, and aren’t even trying to get tokens.

Right now I’m introducing Bashful. It would have been a few hours earlier but when I needed only one set of ears, I had a whole set of tasks completed that dropped not a single thing!

Weather contribution, I’m in New Zealand so it’s summer, dinner was BBQ lamb eaten outside though it was slightly cool at around 20C/70F... almost needed a sweater...


----------



## aussiebill10

Will be able to level Bashful to level2 in about 15 min as he is on a task then I have 5 characters ready to click to get more ears for him while level up process happens
Hottest day since Feb here in Melbourne Australia 37c/99F


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Love the totem.  Wilderness lodge???


Yep.  It's my home DVC resort since 2002.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Yep.  It's my home DVC resort since 2002.


One of my favorites too.  Although, I have to admit, I've never sat still long enough to enjoy the huge fireplace.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I was doing some thinking about the tokens and the event and all of that. It turns out we can get more currency doing shorter events. For example.... Jessie’s 6 minute task yields 7EC.  An hour gets you 10.  Therefore if you have the time.... you can either get 42EC in an hour or 10.

Also why are the six minute tasks for everyone other than Jessie and Goofy gone?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Got the prompt to welcome snow white. Didn't think it would be this fast. There was only like 1 or 2 tasks after her Scary Adventure was built.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I honestly made that joke about the Heat Miser today.  Funny...
> Glad you are still sane after your tests!!!


I wouldn't say sane, I would say just hanging in there for the most part lol. Trying to keep it easy going when I'm not studying!


----------



## lmmatooki

Alright guys, going to make my 500th post! To keep up in this mini event, I decided to play on airplane mode, I don't normally do this but this is the best way for me to have a chance in the leaderboard and then I will go online an hour before it ends or the night before. I currently have my dwarves searching at the river which will be done in an hour but I will be able to check in about 5 hours. @MickeySkywalker How many tasks are from where I am to getting the notification to welcome Snow White?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AlohaBerry said:


> Just had a thought... And all you math geeks, crunch the numbers for us, will ya? Trophy events... Take us away from the main play. Dangle a carrot of a prize generally too low to really matter.    And if you notice, for most of the characters, they are 60 minutes. So... Send out Sarge for a nice 8-hour task and a lot of event currency while I sleep? or have him get me a trophy and a pittance of EC? Just saying. Maybe trophies during waking hours and forget about them at night? Seems another event within an event designed to distract. And a way to keep our EC from turning into gems at the end (maybe... it's to make up the massive number of gems we will have to spend to have a character who is angry, obstinate, surly, and if course, Grumpy!) Oh my!
> 
> PS no snow in Santa Cruz or San Jose, CA today. I checked. lol



I think it all depends on where you are hoping to be in the rankings and how much 1 more token will help you.  For this event, if you are likely to wind up below the top 50 I don't think there is much difference between being 51 and being 1,000 or whatever so in that case I would definitely be willing to send characters on longer tasks for tokens/more EC and get some sleep.   If you are trying to be in the top 10 or whatever then ever token matters and you are probably planning to get up at least once or twice during the night to get more


----------



## Huck Finn

MickeySkywalker said:


> Michigan! We have a snow day in Kalamazoo today!


I'm in Buffalo, so I know about snowdays!  I have family in Kalamazoo!  #GoBroncos


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> Alright guys, going to make my 500th post! To keep up in this mini event, I decided to play on airplane mode, I don't normally do this but this is the best way for me to have a chance in the leaderboard and then I will go online an hour before it ends or the night before. I currently have my dwarves searching at the river which will be done in an hour but I will be able to check in about 5 hours. @MickeySkywalker How many tasks are from where I am to getting the notification to welcome Snow White?


I think there are 2 more after you finish then you can build Snow Whites scary adventure. Then after you build it there is one more 2 hour task before you get the prompt to welcome her


----------



## Acer

lmmatooki said:


> Alright guys, going to make my 500th post! To keep up in this mini event, I decided to play on airplane mode, I don't normally do this but this is the best way for me to have a chance in the leaderboard and then I will go online an hour before it ends or the night before. I currently have my dwarves searching at the river which will be done in an hour but I will be able to check in about 5 hours. @MickeySkywalker How many tasks are from where I am to getting the notification to welcome Snow White?


You don't have to wait that long. I just hopped online. I'm in first with 197. Second has 76 and 10th has 12.


----------



## ISmellBeef

what do you guys think will be the final gift of the advent calendar?

tbh even though some days passed i'm still miffed about the grumpy situation and that gl does not to bother to say something about it.

what kind of 'strategies' you all have to get him?
I'm kinda glad i'll be probably at Disney Sea tomorrow so i can forget about this mess :'D


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

ISmellBeef said:


> what do you guys think will be the final gift of the advent calendar?



Another Snow White bench because I don't have enough. IF GL is wise and cared about their PR, it would be Grumpy or something equally premium. I know, there I go being optimistic again... 'tis the season.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Coastal Mid-Atlantic has a blustery,  34 degrees day with a 24 degree wind chill. We're usually in the 50s for all of December. No snow, but it's cold enough to make everyone cranky.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep.  It's my home DVC resort since 2002.



I recognized that one right away.  I've always wanted to stay at the WL, but somehow it's never worked out for us. I do love the theming there.  Some day...


----------



## IvanRC

Hi there!
Been playing DMK for several months but just discovered this forum. It's amazing! I'm really excited by seeing so many people taking time to comment and share advices. 

I have a question. Do you guys play DMK on your phone, or a tablet? I play it on my phone (Android) and I really struggle with the game continuously re-loading if I perform any other task in the phone. Every time I send the game to the "background", even if it's just to answer a text message, I need to start all over the "Loading" screen. 

This startup process takes more time after each update, right now I need to wait about 2 minutes prior to playing the game. It doesn't sound like a huge amount of time, but for events like the one we have for Snow White, entering the game each hour and having to wait those 2 minutes is a real pain. 

I guess there's no solution for this "reset" that happens to the game always I open another app, but I would like to read your comments.

Thank you! Regards from the north of Mexico


----------



## go oilers go

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada...will be 7 Celsius or about 45 Fahrenheit.   and mot much snow left to melt 

I envy the warner climates though!


----------



## supernova

IvanRC said:


> Hi there!
> Been playing DMK for several months but just discovered this forum. It's amazing! I'm really excited by seeing so many people taking time to comment and share advices.
> 
> I have a question. Do you guys play DMK on your phone, or a tablet? I play it on my phone (Android) and I really struggle with the game continuously re-loading if I perform any other task in the phone. Every time I send the game to the "background", even if it's just to answer a text message, I need to start all over the "Loading" screen.
> 
> This startup process takes more time after each update, right now I need to wait about 2 minutes prior to playing the game. It doesn't sound like a huge amount of time, but for events like the one we have for Snow White, entering the game each hour and having to wait those 2 minutes is a real pain.
> 
> I guess there's no solution for this "reset" that happens to the game always I open another app, but I would like to read your comments.


I'm on an Android phone too (never enough of a sheep to mindlessly go the iPhone route) and I've never had the issue you are describing above.  I always keep my game running in the background without issue.

I have, however, noticed that this update freezes and crashes fairly regularly.  But not enough to make it a pain for me to play.


----------



## supernova

ISmellBeef said:


> what do you guys think will be the final gift of the advent calendar?


Grumpy, after the interns at Gameloft see that enough people have spent their hard earned money on gems for magic chests.  Wouldn't put it past them at all.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you are trying to be in the top 10 or whatever then ever token matters and you are probably planning to get up at least once or twice during the night to get more


OK, that sounds just a tad bit.... obsessive.

I am not foregoing sleep for a silly online game.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> I'm on an Android phone too (never enough of a sheep to mindlessly go the iPhone route) and I've never had the issue you are describing above.  I always keep my game running in the background without issue.
> 
> I have, however, noticed that this update freezes and crashes fairly regularly.  But not enough to make it a pain for me to play.



Hey now I like being in the “iCult”


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Hey now I like being in the “iCult”


I mean, don't get me wrong.  I think it's adorable when my friends post those endless pictures on social media with flower headbands and puppy dog ears.  They are so original!  I wish my grownup phone did that.


----------



## pyork24

IvanRC said:


> Hi there!
> Been playing DMK for several months but just discovered this forum. It's amazing! I'm really excited by seeing so many people taking time to comment and share advices.
> 
> I have a question. Do you guys play DMK on your phone, or a tablet? I play it on my phone (Android) and I really struggle with the game continuously re-loading if I perform any other task in the phone. Every time I send the game to the "background", even if it's just to answer a text message, I need to start all over the "Loading" screen.
> 
> This startup process takes more time after each update, right now I need to wait about 2 minutes prior to playing the game. It doesn't sound like a huge amount of time, but for events like the one we have for Snow White, entering the game each hour and having to wait those 2 minutes is a real pain.
> 
> I guess there's no solution for this "reset" that happens to the game always I open another app, but I would like to read your comments.
> 
> Thank you! Regards from the north of Mexico



I play on a Galaxy S7 Edge and have this exact problem.  I've looked into rooting my phone to fix app prioritization so the OS won't restart the game, but it wasn't worth the effort.

I wish there was an easy fix.


----------



## DarrylR

IvanRC said:


> Hi there!
> Been playing DMK for several months but just discovered this forum. It's amazing! I'm really excited by seeing so many people taking time to comment and share advices.
> 
> I have a question. Do you guys play DMK on your phone, or a tablet? I play it on my phone (Android) and I really struggle with the game continuously re-loading if I perform any other task in the phone. Every time I send the game to the "background", even if it's just to answer a text message, I need to start all over the "Loading" screen.
> 
> This startup process takes more time after each update, right now I need to wait about 2 minutes prior to playing the game. It doesn't sound like a huge amount of time, but for events like the one we have for Snow White, entering the game each hour and having to wait those 2 minutes is a real pain.
> 
> I guess there's no solution for this "reset" that happens to the game always I open another app, but I would like to read your comments.
> 
> Thank you! Regards from the north of Mexico



I’m on an iPhone 6. I’ve been playing from the beginning and this never used to be a problem. I’m not sure how long it’s been going on but it feels like probably six months or so. It sucks, it’s bad programming, it’s unnecessary and it makes me hate Gameloft a whole lot.


----------



## McCoy

They've been adding so much land the last few updates that they should probably take a long break from adding land so they can optimize the game.


----------



## DarrylR

So Shere Khan is officially by far the biggest a****le in the game (outside of Gameloft themselves). They’ve taken one of my favourite animated films and made it so I never want to watch it again. Was that your goal Disney??? Makes no sense to me. Months of trying to level up and this is only where I’m at. That last item I’m waiting on...I haven’t had a single drop in a week and a half. I’ve got way better odds playing actual cash in Vegas. It’s boring and a lazy way to create gameplay. Donald Duck was a Prince in comparison. Thanks for making me hate one of Disney’s most beloved films.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> They've been adding so much land the last few updates that they should probably take a long break from adding land so they can optimize the game.


If they take a break from adding content, how will the interns make money for next semester's books?


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> If they take a break from adding content, how will the interns make money for next semester's books?


Not a break from new content, just from new land, as they did early this year or late last year for several updates and had everyone going crazy about not enough land.


----------



## SunDial

What was today's gift?   I got the 1 magic and then nothing.  

And I know it wasn't Grumpy or the boards would have exploded.


----------



## lmmatooki

Acer said:


> You don't have to wait that long. I just hopped online. I'm in first with 197. Second has 76 and 10th has 12.


Alright, I will hop online now


----------



## lmmatooki

IvanRC said:


> Hi there!
> Been playing DMK for several months but just discovered this forum. It's amazing! I'm really excited by seeing so many people taking time to comment and share advices.
> 
> I have a question. Do you guys play DMK on your phone, or a tablet? I play it on my phone (Android) and I really struggle with the game continuously re-loading if I perform any other task in the phone. Every time I send the game to the "background", even if it's just to answer a text message, I need to start all over the "Loading" screen.
> 
> This startup process takes more time after each update, right now I need to wait about 2 minutes prior to playing the game. It doesn't sound like a huge amount of time, but for events like the one we have for Snow White, entering the game each hour and having to wait those 2 minutes is a real pain.
> 
> I guess there's no solution for this "reset" that happens to the game always I open another app, but I would like to read your comments.
> 
> Thank you! Regards from the north of Mexico


I play on my iPhone


----------



## hopemax

Bah!  My computer crashed overnight. So when I got everything restarted all the character timers in my Windows game hadn't advanced.  So I was supposed to Welcome Bashful this morning, but Alice is still upgrading for 5 hrs (out of the 8 she started with).

In my IOS game I'm waiting for Snow White Scary Adventures to finish in 70min.


----------



## hopemax

SunDial said:


> What was today's gift?   I got the 1 magic and then nothing.
> 
> And I know it wasn't Grumpy or the boards would have exploded.



Frozen Fountain aka 20 elixers.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> Not a break from new content, just from new land, as they did early this year or late last year for several updates and had everyone going crazy about not enough land.


There's actually plenty of room for everything to fit right now.  I opened up that new space near It's a Small World and the lot is empty.


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> There's actually plenty of room for everything to fit right now.  I opened up that new space near It's a Small World and the lot is empty.


I agree. There was then too, but that didn't stop the complaints.  The funny part was simply that they kept saying they weren't adding more land for the purpose of "optimizing" the game, and yet the game continued to have numerous issues and glitches.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I agree. There was then too, but that didn't stop the complaints.  The funny part was simply that they kept saying they weren't adding more land for the purpose of "optimizing" the game, and yet the game continued to have numerous issues and glitches.


Ah yes, the good ol' days.  We cannot expand the board because we are in the process of optimizing the game.  Which basically meant that they were not optimizing the game.  It's difficult to believe that a game like this continually has so many glitches with each new update.  It's as if they are rushing things out for the sake of trying to make money with new content.  There MUST be far bigger and more detailed games than this one, with many more moving parts, that do not crash as frequently as this one.  Or that has so many errors with the latest release.  And you people wonder why I'm convinced that Gameloft has handed this game over to their interns.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

pyork24 said:


> I play on a Galaxy S7 Edge and have this exact problem.  I've looked into rooting my phone to fix app prioritization so the OS won't restart the game, but it wasn't worth the effort.
> 
> I wish there was an easy fix.


I play on the plain S7 and have a similar issue. The game doesn't reboot, but does visibly slow down. I can see the animations move almost pixel by pixel.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Welcoming Bashful!


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> I had a free few minutes, so I decided to take stats on the gambling game on an alternate device.  I already had a few of the items from the free drops, so I wasn't testing to the full amount from 0.
> 
> Owls: Average: 1.08 per chest, would take 56 total chests if starting from 0 (55.56)
> Hats: Average: 0.74 per chest, would take 55 total chests if starting from 0 (54.05)
> 
> With what I already had, it would have taken 49 chests and cost 735 gems for me to max out (i.e. not from 0).  The hats increased once I had all the owls, up to a 1.63 average.
> 
> I was just curious, but maybe somebody will find these numbers useful if considering going for it. As for me, I am back to low single digits of each, though I may do another run-through tomorrow if I have time.


I had a few minutes and decided to do a few more test rounds opening chests to get Grumpy, a total of five now involving opening 232 chests.  Today I started at 8 owls and 3 hats.  The numbers are actually a little better than I originally posted as I edited the calculation to be a little more accurate.

Owls: Overall Average: 1.31 per chest, would take 46 total chests if starting from 0 (45.96)
Hats: Overall Average: 0.77 per chest, would take 52 total chests if starting from 0 (61.68)

So on average, starting from zero of each, you would need 52 chests, or a total of 780 gems.

The five total tests have had very similar results in my opinion, and they've only varied within a range of 60 gems, so there doesn't seem to be a big deviation from the average.

And, with hundreds of chests now opened, zero chests have resulted in Grumpy himself.  If they had simply offered him for 750 gems rather than this stupid system, I probably would have grumbled and already purchased him.  Instead, I still refuse to play their gambling game, other than these tests.


----------



## galaxygirl76

So Shere Khan likes to show up in my park every now and then, just wanders around. I obviously can't click on him because I haven't welcomed him yet. It's weird and I'm assuming a glitch?

Welcoming Bashful as I type.


----------



## dizprincess717

fan1bsb97 said:


> So that's one confirmed Grumpy...I've been doing the two device trick a long time and still nothing.



I can't wrap my head around the 2-device trick... I've read the instructions a dozen times, too.  It's crazy at my work this time of year, though.  That's the other gripe I have - I work full-time AND have a 2-year old toddler.  Like - I don't have time to open my phone every 1-2 hours.  And when I get home, my son wants to play and run around before it's bath and bedtime.  And my job is 9am to 6pm, so it's not like when I get home I can devote all my attention to the game.  I want to be with my kid as much as possible - same with my husband.  Who unlocked Grumpy thru a chest.  Which, based off the past few pages of this thread, really is a 1 in a million.  Go.  Figure.  

Furthermore, all of the tokens for the dwarfs are starting to blend together.  Thank goodness for the Go Home feature... Because all these guys will be off to home once the event is done!


----------



## LeCras

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> I play on the plain S7 and have a similar issue. The game doesn't reboot, but does visibly slow down. I can see the animations move almost pixel by pixel.



I've got the S8+ and have no problems at all. The game runs great and battery life is fantastic! I realise this doesn't help you...


----------



## McCoy

galaxygirl76 said:


> So Shere Khan likes to show up in my park every now and then, just wanders around. I obviously can't click on him because I haven't welcomed him yet. It's weird and I'm assuming a glitch?
> 
> Welcoming Bashful as I type.


The villains often do that as you get closer to facing them or welcoming them.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I had a few minutes and decided to do a few more test rounds opening chests to get Grumpy, a total of five now involving opening 232 chests.  Today I started at 8 owls and 3 hats.  The numbers are actually a little better than I originally posted as I edited the calculation to be a little more accurate.
> 
> Owls: Overall Average: 1.31 per chest, would take 46 total chests if starting from 0 (45.96)
> Hats: Overall Average: 0.77 per chest, would take 52 total chests if starting from 0 (61.68)
> 
> So on average, starting from zero of each, you would need 52 chests, or a total of 780 gems.
> 
> The five total tests have had very similar results in my opinion, and they've only varied within a range of 60 gems, so there doesn't seem to be a big deviation from the average.
> 
> And, with hundreds of chests now opened, zero chests have resulted in Grumpy himself.  If they had simply offered him for 750 gems rather than this stupid system, I probably would have grumbled and already purchased him.  Instead, I still refuse to play their gambling game, other than these tests.


So now what happens after you collect all of the owls?  Do the odds on the hats increase?  Or do we get more benches and currency?


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> So now what happens after you collect all of the owls?  Do the odds on the hats increase?  Or do we get more benches and currency?


The output of the hats absolutely increases once you have all the owls.  The 0.77 hats per chest average is the overall average from zero to forty, including both while owls are available and once they all been obtained.  Before the owls are all obtained, the hat average is actually more like 0.61 per chest, while it jumps to around 1.6-1.8 per chest after all the owls have been obtained.  It took me 7.2 additional chests on average to get all the hats once I had gotten all the owls.


----------



## Windwaker4444

IvanRC said:


> Hi there!
> Been playing DMK for several months but just discovered this forum. It's amazing! I'm really excited by seeing so many people taking time to comment and share advices.
> 
> I have a question. Do you guys play DMK on your phone, or a tablet? I play it on my phone (Android) and I really struggle with the game continuously re-loading if I perform any other task in the phone. Every time I send the game to the "background", even if it's just to answer a text message, I need to start all over the "Loading" screen.
> 
> This startup process takes more time after each update, right now I need to wait about 2 minutes prior to playing the game. It doesn't sound like a huge amount of time, but for events like the one we have for Snow White, entering the game each hour and having to wait those 2 minutes is a real pain.
> 
> I guess there's no solution for this "reset" that happens to the game always I open another app, but I would like to read your comments.
> 
> Thank you! Regards from the north of Mexico


Welcome!!!!  I play on my tablet.  It kept crashing on my phone so I gave up on that device.


----------



## Windwaker4444

go oilers go said:


> Edmonton, Alberta, Canada...will be 7 Celsius or about 45 Fahrenheit.   and mot much snow left to melt
> 
> I envy the warner climates though!


Trade you!!  It doesn't feel right that I use the air conditioner in December.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Trade you!!  It doesn't feel right that I use the air conditioner in December.


We have about 5 inches of snow here and it is still coming down. My boyfriend's brother got a snow day today and my boyfriend got his school (and my old school) canceled after 3pm, he had his last final at 7pm too and now it was rescheduled. Of my 4 years going there, I have never had a final exam day get canceled. Would love to be in warmer weather right now but at least it finally feels like Christmas!


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong.  I think it's adorable when my friends post those endless pictures on social media with flower headbands and puppy dog ears.  They are so original!  I wish my grownup phone did that.



You can do that on your grownup phone too.... Snapchat !


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> We have about 5 inches of snow here and it is still coming down. My boyfriend's brother got a snow day today and my boyfriend got his school (and my old school) canceled after 3pm, he had his last final at 7pm too and now it was rescheduled. Of my 4 years going there, I have never had a final exam day get canceled. Would love to be in warmer weather right now but at least it finally feels like Christmas!



Agreed ! Got a few inches here in Ohio so far.. expecting 3-5. Once Christmas is over I’m ready for 75 degrees again lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aces86 said:


> Agreed ! Got a few inches here in Ohio so far.. expecting 3-5. Once Christmas is over I’m ready for 75 degrees again lol



I am the same - I love snow now and even can handle the snow but after Christmas I am kinda over it and those March snow storms kill my spirit


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> You can do that on your grownup phone too.... Snapchat !


Yes, I hear all of the kids are using that now.  Ah, the troubles of adulthood....


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> We have about 5 inches of snow here and it is still coming down. My boyfriend's brother got a snow day today and my boyfriend got his school (and my old school) canceled after 3pm, he had his last final at 7pm too and now it was rescheduled. Of my 4 years going there, I have never had a final exam day get canceled. Would love to be in warmer weather right now but at least it finally feels like Christmas!


Build a snowman that looks like Grumpy for me.  That's probably the only Grumpy I will get before Christmas since it doesn't look very likely on my game.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Build a snowman that looks like Grumpy for me.  That's probably the only Grumpy I will get before Christmas since it doesn't look very likely on my game.


That is probably the only one I will see as well. Too bad it isn't packing snow.


----------



## mmmears

Seeing as how it's now hard to get enough event currency to trade for gems (that they are also trying to get us to spend), what level are you getting your characters to?  Asking since I now have the Snow White prompt with 3.5 days to wait until she becomes available.  

Also, what do you all think about trading 750-800 gems in return for Grumpy?  Just curious on that one.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Seeing as how it's now hard to get enough event currency to trade for gems (that they are also trying to get us to spend), what level are you getting your characters to?  Asking since I now have the Snow White prompt with 3.5 days to wait until she becomes available.
> 
> Also, what do you all think about trading 750-800 gems in return for Grumpy?  Just curious on that one.


Well to get more gems out of it, I tend to only level characters up when I absolutely need to. (especially with how many gems they want us to use now for Grumpy, makes me worried for how many gems we will need in the future). 

As for trading in gems for Grumpy, I think only used about 200. I think it is your call, depending on how many gems you have total and if you're feeling lucky (lol).


----------



## lmmatooki

Did the zootopia racetrack always give trophies for the mini events? I am just noticing that it does and wanted to know if this is new or if I am losing it haha.


----------



## McCoy

lmmatooki said:


> As for trading in gems for Grumpy,* I think only used about 200*. I think it is your call, depending on how many gems you have total and if you're feeling lucky (lol).


Curious about the math on this one? Grumpy would need a minimum of at least 15 chests for owls (at 4 max per chest) and 14 chests for hats (at 3 max per chest), for a mathematical minimum of 435 gems, and that would be getting 4 owls or 3 hats in every single chest, of which happened to me maybe 1 out of maybe 40-50 chests out of hundreds of chests opened.  Of course, minus the like 4 free chests we've gotten so far? So maybe a minimum of 400 gems in an absolute perfect scenario...


----------



## lmmatooki

McCoy said:


> Curious about the math on this one? Grumpy would need a minimum of at least 15 chests for owls (at 4 max per chest) and 14 chests for hats (at 3 max per chest), for a mathematical minimum of 435 gems, and that would be getting 4 owls or 3 hats in every single chest, of which happened to me maybe 1 out of maybe 40-50 chests out of hundreds of chests opened.  Of course, minus the like 4 free chests we've gotten so far? So maybe a minimum of 400 gems in an absolute perfect scenario...


I do not have Grumpy, I just wanted to be closer to obtaining him. I wasn't saying in terms of getting Grumpy because that's quite ridiculous unless you have a ton of gems to spare.


----------



## McCoy

lmmatooki said:


> I do not have Grumpy, I just wanted to be closer to obtaining him. I wasn't saying in terms of getting Grumpy because that's quite ridiculous unless you have a ton of gems to spare.


Oh, sorry, I misunderstood then.  Just trying to paint an accurate picture of what it actually takes to get him so everyone knows that they're getting into if they decide to do it.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Seeing as how it's now hard to get enough event currency to trade for gems (that they are also trying to get us to spend), what level are you getting your characters to?  Asking since I now have the Snow White prompt with 3.5 days to wait until she becomes available.
> 
> Also, what do you all think about trading 750-800 gems in return for Grumpy?  Just curious on that one.



I usually like to level my event characters as high as possible. I figure at most it will cost me 20K event currency which will cost me less than 10 gems. So basically, it costs me less than 10 gems to get some combination of 6-8 extra levels. Well worth that cost for me.

I’ve got Doc, Sneezy and Dopey at level 6 and Bashful at level 4. I’ve got the first 3 ready for level 7 and they’ll only cost 400, 1100 and 450 EC to level. So, leveling those 3 only cost 2K, or 1 gem, if I fall short of 80K at the end.

Don’t like the idea of possibly spending 750-800, but probably will. I’ve got every character in the game and and would hate missing one after this event. Not in a rush for Grumpy though. I’ll wait for awhile before probably pulling the trigger.


----------



## lmmatooki

McCoy said:


> Oh, sorry, I misunderstood then.  Just trying to paint an accurate picture of what it actually takes to get him so everyone knows that they're getting into if they decide to do it.


That's alright, sorry if I wasn't clear. I currently have 37/60 owls and 17/40 ear hats


----------



## McCoy

lmmatooki said:


> That's alright, sorry if I wasn't clear. I currently have 37/60 owls and 17/40 ear hats


Good luck getting them all!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Did the zootopia racetrack always give trophies for the mini events? I am just noticing that it does and wanted to know if this is new or if I am losing it haha.


Yes, it has


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Seeing as how it's now hard to get enough event currency to trade for gems (that they are also trying to get us to spend), what level are you getting your characters to?  Asking since I now have the Snow White prompt with 3.5 days to wait until she becomes available.
> 
> Also, what do you all think about trading 750-800 gems in return for Grumpy?  Just curious on that one.


I'm leveling up mine to level 5 and then try to build up event currency.  Things seem to be getting more expensive.  I figure if I need to have someone at a higher level to defeat the Evil Queen, I'll probably have their tokens ready to go for a quick level up.  And as far as Grumpy goes...I want him, but not that much.  At least, that is my stance right now.  I may buckle as the event gets closer to the end.  I'm still holding out hope that the interns have something special planned to make welcoming him easier towards the end.  Hopefully something that isn't a $14.99 bundle.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> That's alright, sorry if I wasn't clear. I currently have 37/60 owls and 17/40 ear hats


You are much better off than me.  I have 4 owls and 1 hat.  I haven't bought any chests yet.


----------



## PrincessS121212

IvanRC said:


> Hi there!
> Been playing DMK for several months but just discovered this forum. It's amazing! I'm really excited by seeing so many people taking time to comment and share advices.
> 
> I have a question. Do you guys play DMK on your phone, or a tablet? I play it on my phone (Android) and I really struggle with the game continuously re-loading if I perform any other task in the phone. Every time I send the game to the "background", even if it's just to answer a text message, I need to start all over the "Loading" screen.
> 
> This startup process takes more time after each update, right now I need to wait about 2 minutes prior to playing the game. It doesn't sound like a huge amount of time, but for events like the one we have for Snow White, entering the game each hour and having to wait those 2 minutes is a real pain.
> 
> I guess there's no solution for this "reset" that happens to the game always I open another app, but I would like to read your comments.
> 
> Thank you! Regards from the north of Mexico



I play on an android tablet and the game only has minimal lag, outside of the 4 minute loading screen.  Since this is the primary game on my tablet, I rarely close out of it, but if I switch to any other app, it often makes the app reload from the start when I switch back, even though it is still running as a background app.


----------



## PrincessS121212

mmmears said:


> Seeing as how it's now hard to get enough event currency to trade for gems (that they are also trying to get us to spend), what level are you getting your characters to?  Asking since I now have the Snow White prompt with 3.5 days to wait until she becomes available.


I generally try to level all non gem characters to 5 and gem characters to 3-4.  I know one of the previous tasks required Doc at 4, and in past events, battling the end villain often required level 5 for all the non-gem characters.  I save the rest of the leveling up for after the event so I have something to do and appreciate the extra gems from the leftover event currency.


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for answering everyone.  I have so much magic that I'd rather level them up using that instead of EC.  But I don't want them to fall short, either, when it comes time to battle.  I guess I still have a few days to work on the few characters that I do have.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

RE: Grumpy...

If the Queens 6hr task for him is maybe an uncommon drop or something that should help towards the end right? She has to be level 4 to do the task, but if it takes 2 days to welcome her and 2 days to level her up lets say, we’d still have a little less than a week to use her to try and get his tokens. Plus Happy with a 12 hour task, even if thats legendary he should help, i doubt you could get grumpy from scratch but with a combo of more gift chests, mini game rewards, and that I can see it only costing 100 gems or so to truly grab him by event end. I couldnt see the interns rewarding us with him for the last gift day, but I could see them setting us up to only HAVE to spend what a premium character would cost.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> RE: Grumpy...
> 
> If the Queens 6hr task for him is maybe an uncommon drop or something that should help towards the end right? She has to be level 4 to do the task, but if it takes 2 days to welcome her and 2 days to level her up lets say, we’d still have a little less than a week to use her to try and get his tokens. Plus Happy with a 12 hour task, even if thats legendary he should help, i doubt you could get grumpy from scratch but with a combo of more gift chests, mini game rewards, and that I can see it only costing 100 gems or so to truly grab him by event end. I couldnt see the interns rewarding us with him for the last gift day, but I could see them setting us up to only HAVE to spend what a premium character would cost.


Makes sense.  Or at least, it's as good as any other logic I've heard.  Though clearly the interns wouldn't just hand everyone Grumpy at the final gift.  The backlash would be too much for their Customer Support desk to handle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> I usually like to level my event characters as high as possible. I figure at most it will cost me 20K event currency which will cost me less than 10 gems. So basically, it costs me less than 10 gems to get some combination of 6-8 extra levels. Well worth that cost for me.
> 
> I’ve got Doc, Sneezy and Dopey at level 6 and Bashful at level 4. I’ve got the first 3 ready for level 7 and they’ll only cost 400, 1100 and 450 EC to level. So, leveling those 3 only cost 2K, or 1 gem, if I fall short of 80K at the end.
> 
> Don’t like the idea of possibly spending 750-800, but probably will. I’ve got every character in the game and and would hate missing one after this event. Not in a rush for Grumpy though. I’ll wait for awhile before probably pulling the trigger.



I generally do level characters up until the storyline pretty much plays out and you don't need anyone any higher for anything related to the event

I am a bit torn on Grumpy as I have every character as well.  My plan is to see how things play out and if through the course of playing the event I can get a decent way through (maybe even just 50%) then I will use gems to try to get him but if we are winding down and I still only have like 5 owls and 4 ears then I do think I will bother - just too many gems to play the chance game


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> RE: Grumpy...
> 
> If the Queens 6hr task for him is maybe an uncommon drop or something that should help towards the end right? She has to be level 4 to do the task, but if it takes 2 days to welcome her and 2 days to level her up lets say, we’d still have a little less than a week to use her to try and get his tokens. Plus Happy with a 12 hour task, even if thats legendary he should help, i doubt you could get grumpy from scratch but with a combo of more gift chests, mini game rewards, and that I can see it only costing 100 gems or so to truly grab him by event end. I couldnt see the interns rewarding us with him for the last gift day, but I could see them setting us up to only HAVE to spend what a premium character would cost.



That's exactly my thinking (maybe day 25 will be like 10 magical chests or something) and then if I think I can get Grumpy for what abregular premium character would I will do it, but just can see spending 700 gems or whatever now - taking a wait and see approach


----------



## Beccybooboo

Day 25 gift will probably be a candy apple concession


----------



## Beccybooboo

I have Bashful at level 4. Doc, Sneezy, Dopey at 6. Grumpy level 4. Have task for welcoming Snow White so will keep levelling up until 24hrs until Snow White tokens drop then just focus on shears, potions and poison apples. The drops seem fairly quick for this event so I will take advantage of that rather than focus on EC. I got the Queen of hearts to level 8 so now she can do her EC task.


----------



## aussiebill10

Any way of knowing who will drop Snow White items?
Just got prompt to welcome but still a 3 day 1hr wait


----------



## chocolatte89

Today's "gold" gift: a Peppermint Lollipop Stand. Not surprisingly, it doesn't give event currency. Here I was, hoping for another grumpy chest, but I suppose that's too much to ask of the interns.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Who are you people that give up sleep or use gems to get on top of the leader boards for the trophy event?  I mean I check in pretty regular but for you to be well above 500 is a sign that you may need an intervention...there is a world outside of mom's basement.  Even with all attractions and characters that drop trophies you couldn't possibly have that many without setting the alarm to wake up in the middle of the night.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's exactly my thinking (maybe day 25 will be like 10 magical chests or something) and then if I think I can get Grumpy for what abregular premium character would I will do it, but just can see spending 700 gems or whatever now - taking a wait and see approach



I've been thinking that they would give out little pieces of him, bit by bit, until they think it's enough that people will then think they are close enough and then start spending on those chests.  Because I think those interns are trying to make people feel compelled to spend money. Maybe they are hoping for xmas bonuses if they extort, oops I mean convince, people to pay.


----------



## mmmears

Sazzafraz said:


> Who are you people that give up sleep or use gems to get on top of the leader boards for the trophy event?  I mean I check in pretty regular but for you to be well above 500 is a sign that you may need an intervention...there is a world outside of mom's basement.  Even with all attractions and characters that drop trophies you couldn't possibly have that many without setting the alarm to wake up in the middle of the night.



The top of my leaderboard is over 600 right now.  Personally I prefer a good night's sleep.


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> Who are you people that give up sleep or use gems to get on top of the leader boards for the trophy event?  I mean I check in pretty regular but for you to be well above 500 is a sign that you may need an intervention...there is a world outside of mom's basement.  Even with all attractions and characters that drop trophies you couldn't possibly have that many without setting the alarm to wake up in the middle of the night.


Preaching to the choir here, sir.  I've been taking this stance forever.  And what's crazy is that when I've pointed it out in the past, people took offense.  Dummy... you're breaking your sleep pattern to win fake "awards" in a phone app.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Preaching to the choir here, sir.  I've been taking this stance forever.  And what's crazy is that when I've pointed it out in the past, people took offense.  Dummy... you're breaking your sleep pattern to win fake "awards" in a phone app.



I often figured out the "price" of those good nights of sleep and it would come down to maybe $2.  SOOOOOOOO not worth it to me.  I have been known to get up in the middle of the night to make WDW reservations (dining at the castle when my DD was a toddler and she loved the princesses and it was impossible to book... getting FP the week that Pandora opened... ) but I would have happily paid someone more than $2 for that service.  

ETA - WDW punishes those of us who live on the west coast with their awful 7am EST 
booking windows.


----------



## Princess4

Sazzafraz said:


> Who are you people that give up sleep or use gems to get on top of the leader boards for the trophy event?  I mean I check in pretty regular but for you to be well above 500 is a sign that you may need an intervention...there is a world outside of mom's basement.  Even with all attractions and characters that drop trophies you couldn't possibly have that many without setting the alarm to wake up in the middle of the night.


  if you have everyone going for them you can get 134 in 8 hours being awake for like 12-14 hours its very easy and still have a life and sleep


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I often figured out the "price" of those good nights of sleep and it would come down to maybe $2.  SOOOOOOOO not worth it to me.  I have been known to get up in the middle of the night to make WDW reservations (dining at the castle when my DD was a toddler and she loved the princesses and it was impossible to book... getting FP the week that Pandora opened... ) but I would have happily paid someone more than $2 for that service.
> 
> ETA - WDW punishes those of us who live on the west coast with their awful 7am EST
> booking windows.



Though West Coast benefits for Disney Cruiseline which has the checkin at midnight EST

Personally I have never set an alarm or anything for the game but if I did happen to wake up I would play it if during a mini event... whatever works for people is fine with me


----------



## mikegood2

Sazzafraz said:


> Who are you people that give up sleep or use gems to get on top of the leader boards for the trophy event?  I mean I check in pretty regular but for you to be well above 500 is a sign that you may need an intervention...there is a world outside of mom's basement.  Even with all attractions and characters that drop trophies you couldn't possibly have that many without setting the alarm to wake up in the middle of the night.



Well, it is definitely possible to be above 500 and not give up sleep or pay gems! Also, as far as the need for an interventions go, I think many of us on this board could use one. 

For some reason I’ve always enjoyed and finished well in Striking Gold mini events. Actually it’s the only mini event I do enjoy so I put a little extra into this event. I’m currently #2 at 617. I have set an hour alarm for this event throughout the day which helps with collecting trophies and items for poison apples. That’s something I usually don’t do, but the project I’m currently working on at work, works well with an alarm. I don’t set, and refuse to set, alarms during the night because I agree sleep is more important than a stupid game. That said, I usually wake up 2 or 3 times a night, so when that happens it’s relatively easy to collect items. I did play more than I would have prefered last night though, because my dog decided to act as an alarm waking me up throughtout the night.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though West Coast benefits for Disney Cruiseline which has the checkin at midnight EST


Does earlier check-in get you a better room?  I've never bothered with online check-in that early, so I don't know what the benefits would be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Does earlier check-in get you a better room?  I've never bothered with online check-in that early, so I don't know what the benefits would be.



Gives you more options for Port checkin time, and access to character meet times and drink tasting classes and if any excursions you want might sell out - and if you want a cabana on Castaway Cat .... basically anything that you can sign up for in advance that might fill up open up at midnight of your checkin day


----------



## PrincessP

After building Snow White’s scary Adventure and getting the welcome Snow message....then the tapping crows mission completes...

How long are Woody and Jessie’s event tasks?

*Woody search for trapped toys

*Jessie go to snack round up to call ‘em down

I sent them on tasks and now those missions popped up.

Thanks!




mmmears said:


> I often figured out the "price" of those good nights of sleep and it would come down to maybe $2.  SOOOOOOOO not worth it to me.  I have been known to get up in the middle of the night to make WDW reservations




Ditto for me. Worth it to get up to get my daughter to the castle....but not for the mini event. When I accidentally started this gold challenge event early, i decided to splurge $2 on a gem package that was pretty much equivalent to what i would “win” if I was in top 10 on this mini event. Pressure’s off...bought my three grumpy chests and now focused on the main event instead of the mini event distraction. 

Weather....Southeastern US here. We had our first early December snow that I recall in my lifetime last weekend. Some areas got as much as 12 inches which is a ton for us.  It was actual snow this time, though, not ice, which was nice....didn't affect our roads....just fun to play in.

Highs in the 50s today which is coat, hat, and gloves weather for me. Brrrrr


----------



## PrincessP

IvanRC said:


> Hi there!
> Been playing DMK for several months but just discovered this forum. It's amazing! I'm really excited by seeing so many people taking time to comment and share advices.
> 
> I have a question. Do you guys play DMK on your phone, or a tablet?
> 
> Thank you! Regards from the north of Mexico



Welcome!!

 I have a feeling more and more of us will have your loading/reloading problem no matter the device b/c the developers (aka “interns”) seem to struggle with optimizing for the current devices....now add the iPhone X and other new models just out....and it is a recipe for problems.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

PrincessP said:


> After building Snow White’s scary Adventure and getting the welcome Snow message....then the tapping crows mission completes...
> 
> How long are Woody and Jessie’s event tasks?
> 
> *Woody search for trapped toys
> 
> *Jessie go to snack round up to call ‘em down
> 
> I sent them on tasks and now those missions popped up.
> 
> Thanks!



Woody is 4 hours and Jessie is 2!


----------



## lmmatooki

Got the notification to welcome Snow White about an hour ago, not sure if there is a lack of quests or I'm doing a good job at keeping up lol (with some help from my boyfriend today)


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Does earlier check-in get you a better room?  I've never bothered with online check-in that early, so I don't know what the benefits would be.



What maxrebo said.  You just get to sign up for all the stuff onboard, excursions, and port arrival time.   It helps to do it quickly, although I have noticed the same things were open the following morning.  Unlike those coveted ADRs and FPs at WDW, which can be gone very quickly due to the 10+ days thing.  We don't have much status on DCL, so I am not so sure that things will be available even if I log on right away (which I still plan to do).


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Gives you more options for Port checkin time, and access to character meet times and drink tasting classes and if any excursions you want might sell out - and if you want a cabana on Castaway Cat .... basically anything that you can sign up for in advance that might fill up open up at midnight of your checkin day





mmmears said:


> What maxrebo said.  You just get to sign up for all the stuff onboard, excursions, and port arrival time.   It helps to do it quickly, although I have noticed the same things were open the following morning.  Unlike those coveted ADRs and FPs at WDW, which can be gone very quickly due to the 10+ days thing.  We don't have much status on DCL, so I am not so sure that things will be available even if I log on right away (which I still plan to do).


Got ya.  Thanks gents!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> What maxrebo said.  You just get to sign up for all the stuff onboard, excursions, and port arrival time.   It helps to do it quickly, although I have noticed the same things were open the following morning.  Unlike those coveted ADRs and FPs at WDW, which can be gone very quickly due to the 10+ days thing.  We don't have much status on DCL, so I am not so sure that things will be available even if I log on right away (which I still plan to do).



Yeah, we are goong on our first cruise so had no status - the time slots for character meets were dwindling while I was booking and by mid morning all of the Palo reservations were gone


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Got the notification to welcome Snow White about an hour ago, not sure if their is a lack of quests or I'm doing a good job at keeping up lol (with some help from my boyfriend today)



You’re doing a good job, I just got notification to welcome her as well.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Got the notification to welcome Snow White about an hour ago, not sure if there is a lack of quests or I'm doing a good job at keeping up lol (with some help from my boyfriend today)



As the PP said, you're doing well.  Really you aren't missing out at all since now it's just a waiting game until Snow White becomes available.  :



TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, we are goong on our first cruise so had no status - the time slots for character meets were dwindling while I was booking and by mid morning all of the Palo reservations were gone



Yay for your first cruise.  If you're a Disney fan, the ships are wonderful!  I hope you got what you wanted.  If not, you can usually book some of those things right when you get on the ship.  I'm not an expect (only 3 cruises when many people here are over 20) but if you have any questions you can pm me.  Oh, and get that free wifi (just a tiny bit) the day you board.  I don't think I'll be able to keep up with this game when we travel.


----------



## DMMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, we are goong on our first cruise so had no status - the time slots for character meets were dwindling while I was booking and by mid morning all of the Palo reservations were gone


Keep checking back. We wanted to do the Remy’s dessert and it was all booked by Gold. A slot opened up about a month before. Have a great time. 
Dilemma: I have everything for Shere Khan to get to Level 8 but I’m concerned that I don’t want competing Legendary. Should I keep working on him or wait until after Evil Queen. Plus I’m working on the Queen of Hearts to get to level 9, finish Alice, and still collecting for the Alien.


----------



## mmmears

DMMom said:


> Keep checking back. We wanted to do the Remy’s dessert and it was all booked by Gold. A slot opened up about a month before. Have a great time.
> Dilemma: I have everything for Shere Khan to get to Level 8 but I’m concerned that I don’t want competing Legendary. Should I keep working on him or wait until after Evil Queen. Plus I’m working on the Queen of Hearts to get to level 9, finish Alice, and still collecting for the Alien.



I just sent Shere Khan to level up to 9.  His drops are so rare that I'm not too worried there will be a big conflict with Snow White (but I could be wrong here).  But with 2 days to go I just figured it would be a good time to level him up (especially since it takes sooooo long to get his items and I don't want to wait 20 days to get going on them again).


----------



## SunDial

I just got my first Grumpy Ears from Dopey


----------



## AJGolden1013

I don’t know about anyone else, but I am really love the go home feature. I find it very helpful.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

AJGolden1013 said:


> I don’t know about anyone else, but I am really love the go home feature. I find it very helpful.


I honestly think its my favorite thing theyve added to the game so far. And I was over the moon about trading things to Merlin so that’s saying something!


----------



## mmmears

My game is glitchy today.  Every time I send Dopey out to get one of those stupid trees he gets stuck and I can't get him back unless I reload the game.  Anyone else having this issue?  I like using him for this every now and then since he's a bit faster.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> My game is glitchy today.  Every time I send Dopey out to get one of those stupid trees he gets stuck and I can't get him back unless I reload the game.  Anyone else having this issue?  I like using him for this every now and then since he's a bit faster.


I haven't had the Dopey issue yet.  But I did notice that Merlin is causing my game to crash again whenever I tap on him or his cauldron.  My game overall crashed a lot today and I actually lost a little bit of time...but that's nothing new I guess.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

ok my guess for the 25th day gift is half of the grumpy tokens, like half of each and maybe 5k EC but that part seems less likely (they don't want you having the full 80k ec at the end.) something that will be useful to those who already have him to lvl him up a good chunk and something to motivate those without him to spend gems on the remaining requirements


----------



## mmmears

Ok, now it's Doc, too.  So what takes 2 characters an hour to get, plus another character 2 mins, is now also including a 2 minute reboot.  Thanks, gameloft.  Was this my prize for the day?


----------



## kyrkea333

CallieMar said:


> This event is so cute, I love it!!!
> 
> For those trying to earn more gems: I had 1,002 gems (all earned) at the start of the Alice event. I got both premium characters, the float, and the premium ride, all paid with gems. I started the Snow White event with 940 gems, so I pretty much earned all those gems back in this timeframe. The biggest earner has definitely been parades. The more open slots, the more likely you are to earn gems from a parade. It took me about 6 months to build up enough gems to feel comfortable opening the 5th slot. Usually I get at least 5 every other day...a few times I’ve lucked out and gotten 15 on a single parade.  I don’t know if I’ll open the 6th slot because I’m doing pretty well as it is. Now, in terms of main storyline premium content I only have Pluto, his house and the spinning wheel, and I am totally fine with that. If you need to have everything then you are definitely going to need to spend a little money at some point.


I was so excited to read your post because parades have been such a waste for me. I rarely ever get gems from them. So I went ahead and opened my fifth slot and waited for the gems to finally produce. Twelve parades later and not a single gem. Nothing. Nada. My son added a slot and is actually getting more gems. I’m beginning to really hate parades...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I don’t know about anyone else, but I am really love the go home feature. I find it very helpful.



I think it is a great feature and so far seems to be working quite well/is easy to do

it really made it easier for this trophy mini-quest to not have to deal with any characters that aren't either getting tokens or trophies

I'll be honest (and maybe it was just because they mentioned this feature was coming) but the week or so before Snow White started I was getting to the point that I was playing less and if the game crashed in the middle of me playing I'd just stop and come back later, etc rather than restarting ... and it was because of how long it was taking to get through all the characters - this feature has made the game playable again for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hope Loneheart said:


> ok my guess for the 25th day gift is half of the grumpy tokens, like half of each and maybe 5k EC but that part seems less likely (they don't want you having the full 80k ec at the end.) something that will be useful to those who already have him to lvl him up a good chunk and something to motivate those without him to spend gems on the remaining requirements



I was thinking it might be a bunch (10?) of the magical chests.  If it is specifically those items that doesn't help the people that already bought a bunch of chests and got Grumpy ... if it is the chests than at least they could get more EC and/or Snow White benches or whatever - not tokens they don't need

Although I guess you need the tokens to level him up as well so not totally useless


----------



## nicki401

Out of the 3 magical chests I got for the striking gold event I didnt get 1 single red card. I got 3 owls and event currency. What a waste of time.


----------



## lme30005

Can you buy Grumpy? Only have 6 each of owls and hats so no hope of getting him. I don't really want to buy him but I've no option to do so - either as a bundle or through the character book like you normally can with gems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nicki401 said:


> Out of the 3 magical chests I got for the striking gold event I didnt get 1 single red card. I got 3 owls and event currency. What a waste of time.



ugh, that is frustrating

I had to work extra the last day but did manage to be in the top ten (#7 with 811 trophies) and did manage to get, in total 3 owls, 3 grumpy ears, and 1 dwarf hat stand - so not too bad

now up to a total of 8 each of the owls and grumpy hats - so still a ways to go!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lme30005 said:


> Can you buy Grumpy? Only have 6 each of owls and hats so no hope of getting him. I don't really want to buy him but I've no option to do so - either as a bundle or through the character book like you normally can with gems.



no - the only way is to get all the tokens.  You can buy magical chests though which are 15 gems each and then try to get all the tokens from the chests.  From what I have seen others post it has taken them about 700 gems to buy enough chests to get all the tokens


----------



## Onceler

nicki401 said:


> Out of the 3 magical chests I got for the striking gold event I didnt get 1 single red card. I got 3 owls and event currency. What a waste of time.



Ouch. That's sucky. On the plus side, at least you didn't purchase those particular magical chests.

Between the 3 chests, I ended up with 7 owls and 2 ear hats. I also received 2 owls and 1 ear hat from the chest from the advent calendar. So now I'm up to 17 owls and 3 hats total... Grumpy should be mine any minute now


----------



## CallieMar

kyrkea333 said:


> I was so excited to read your post because parades have been such a waste for me. I rarely ever get gems from them. So I went ahead and opened my fifth slot and waited for the gems to finally produce. Twelve parades later and not a single gem. Nothing. Nada. My son added a slot and is actually getting more gems. I’m beginning to really hate parades...



Aw, I’m sorry this hasn’t worked for you yet!  Hopefully the RNG looks more kindly on you and starts dropping more gems soon. 

I got 2 owls and one ear hat from 2 magical chests today (one for the event and one for the daily reward). I’m at 9 owls and 9 ear hats. Dopey has been conisistently dropping hats for me, so I think I have a decent chance of hitting 40, but the owls are going to be a real stretch. Like I said previously, I’ll keep going until the very end, and if I’m close enough I’ll consider buying a few chests.


----------



## shaynar

So these events have been killing my gem count. I had just under 300 going in, bought Dopey, and now with levelling up characters I'm back at 230. Do I buy Happy? Or hold off and save my gems for the next event? I've never been in this position (having to ration my gems in events) but these last few months have been eating into all my reserves!


----------



## AJGolden1013

lme30005 said:


> Can you buy Grumpy? Only have 6 each of owls and hats so no hope of getting him. I don't really want to buy him but I've no option to do so - either as a bundle or through the character book like you normally can with gems.



In a round about way, yes you can.  You have to buy the magical chests which are 15 gems each, but be prepared to spend anywhere between 600 & 800 gems.  I decided to go that route, and spent about 650 - 700 gems I believe, but I am OCD and must have all the characters.  Good luck to you.


----------



## SunDial

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, that is frustrating
> 
> I had to work extra the last day but did manage to be in the top ten (#7 with 811 trophies) and did manage to get, in total 3 owls, 3 grumpy ears, and 1 dwarf hat stand - so not too bad
> 
> now up to a total of 8 each of the owls and grumpy hats - so still a ways to go!



I finished in 2nd with 411.   I landed on a non competitive board.  First place had me by close to 200.  The 10th spot was about 130 behind me.  

From the 3 chests I got 5 owls and 3 Grumpy Ears.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

shaynar said:


> So these events have been killing my gem count. I had just under 300 going in, bought Dopey, and now with levelling up characters I'm back at 230. Do I buy Happy? Or hold off and save my gems for the next event? I've never been in this position (having to ration my gems in events) but these last few months have been eating into all my reserves!



also, I believe that the Mine Train attraction will be a premium building (i.e., cost gems) since the build time is listed as "instantly"


----------



## supernova

Sweet... merciful... crap.

Wound up in 49th place.  In my two chests, I received owls, ear hats, and... Grumpy.  And you can basically automatically level him up to 2 immediately.  With the tokens I received, I now have him at 3.

Don't get me wrong.  I still hate you, interns.  Do you hear me?  I hate you.  For a very short second, I thought perhaps this would take away some of the hatred based on your sheer stupidity and gross incompetence.  But no.  I still hate you all.


----------



## McCoy

SunDial said:


> I finished in 2nd with 411.   I landed on a non competitive board.  First place had me by close to 200.  The 10th spot was about 130 behind me.
> 
> From the 3 chests I got 5 owls and 3 Grumpy Ears.


I think I was on the same board as you. I saw the name and recognized it from here.


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> Holy... mother... of... pearl.
> 
> Wound up in 49th place.  In my two chests, I received owls, ear hats, and... Grumpy.  And you can basically automatically level him up to 2 immediately.  With the tokens I received, I now have him at 3.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I still hate you, interns.  Do you hear me?  I hate you.  For a very short second, I thought perhaps this would take away some of the hatred based on your sheer stupidity.  But no.  I still hate you all.


Congrats! I keep hoping everyone playing somehow gets him from a free chest like you did.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> Congrats! I keep hoping everyone playing somehow gets him from a free chest like you did.


Thanks.  I remember reading that someone else on here won him too a couple of days ago.  Or maybe it was her boyfriend.  Either way, I am very happy because I don't have anywhere near enough gems right now, and I refuse to contribute to the interns' college fund.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Sweet... merciful... crap.
> 
> Wound up in 49th place.  In my two chests, I received owls, ear hats, and... Grumpy.  And you can basically automatically level him up to 2 immediately.  With the tokens I received, I now have him at 3.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I still hate you, interns.  Do you hear me?  I hate you.  For a very short second, I thought perhaps this would take away some of the hatred based on your sheer stupidity and gross incompetence.  But no.  I still hate you all.



Congrats.   When I saw my red cards I was hoping.   I have no intention of trying to get him by dumping gems unless I am so close at the end of the event it would make sense.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Sweet... merciful... crap.
> 
> Wound up in 49th place.  In my two chests, I received owls, ear hats, and... Grumpy.  And you can basically automatically level him up to 2 immediately.  With the tokens I received, I now have him at 3.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I still hate you, interns.  Do you hear me?  I hate you.  For a very short second, I thought perhaps this would take away some of the hatred based on your sheer stupidity and gross incompetence.  But no.  I still hate you all.



Love all of this!  Congratulations!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Thanks.  I remember reading that someone else on here won him too a couple of days ago.  Or maybe it was her boyfriend.  Either way, I am very happy because I don't have anywhere near enough gems right now, and I refuse to contribute to the interns' college fund.


First of all Congrats!  

Second of all, screw you! 

Did get me wondering though, for anyone who is lucky enough to get Grumpy, what happens to any Owls/hats they already own? My guess is you lose them?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, well, well, FINALLY got the Zootopia Race Track from a chest today ...

... between that and getting to see Last Jedi tonight, shaping up to a be a top 5 kinda day


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> First of all Congrats!
> 
> Second of all, screw you!
> 
> Did get me wondering though, for anyone who is lucky enough to get Grumpy, what happens to any Owls/hats they already own? My guess is you lose them?


I was worried about that, too.  But we still need the tokens to level him up.  I never bothered trying to trade gems for chests, so I only had the two or so that they gave us.  Wish I was sitting on a few more tokens because leveling him up at this point is going to suck.  One you welcome him, an apple and some currency take him right to 2.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, well, well, FINALLY got the Zootopia Race Track from a chest today ...
> 
> ... between that and getting to see Last Jedi tonight, shaping up to a be a top 5 kinda day


Heard that the movie is so-so. Would be interested to hear your take on it.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Sweet... merciful... crap.
> 
> Wound up in 49th place.  In my two chests, I received owls, ear hats, and... Grumpy.  And you can basically automatically level him up to 2 immediately.  With the tokens I received, I now have him at 3.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I still hate you, interns.  Do you hear me?  I hate you.  For a very short second, I thought perhaps this would take away some of the hatred based on your sheer stupidity and gross incompetence.  But no.  I still hate you all.


Holy moly! Congrats!!


----------



## lmmatooki

I have 44/60 owls and 21/40 ear hats for Grumpy. So close but yet so far away...


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, well, well, FINALLY got the Zootopia Race Track from a chest today ...
> 
> ... between that and getting to see Last Jedi tonight, shaping up to a be a top 5 kinda day



Wow!  Congrats to you, too.  I still don't have that one either.  Have fun at the movie!



supernova said:


> Heard that the movie is so-so. Would be interested to hear your take on it.



I just heard from a friend that it was amazing, so I'm interested in hearing MaxRebo's take on it as well.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm little behind in this event. The real struggle is upgrading characters due to those darn trees! I'm so busy at this time of the year, I can't keep coming back every hour to get more pruning shears and potion bottles.

I ended up on 16 for the mirror challenge. With the daily prize of a Grumpy chest, I received 
5 musical owls and 3 grumpy ear. I was so hopeful when I saw the red card that it might be Grumpy.


----------



## Mayi

So, about a month ago, on November 12 I lost all my progress. Yesterday after several attempts I was finally able to restore my game. Even though I never got to finish the Alice event I'm literally so happy to return here. I just started the Snow White event, I currently have Doc, Dopey and The Seven Dwarf's Cottage, hope I can finish on time.


----------



## lmmatooki

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm little behind in this event. The real struggle is upgrading characters due to those darn trees! I'm so busy at this time of the year, I can't keep coming back every hour to get more pruning shears and potion bottles.
> 
> I ended up on 16 for the mirror challenge. With the daily prize of a Grumpy chest, I received
> 5 musical owls and 3 grumpy ear. I was so hopeful when I saw the red card that it might be Grumpy.





Mayi said:


> So, about a month ago, on November 12 I lost all my progress. Yesterday after several attempts I was finally able to restore my game. Even though I never got to finish the Alice event I'm literally so happy to return here. I just started the Snow White event, I currently have Doc, Dopey and The Seven Dwarf's Cottage, hope I can finish on time.



Hope you guys can keep up and finish it time, good luck to you!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Sweet... merciful... crap.
> 
> Wound up in 49th place.  In my two chests, I received owls, ear hats, and... Grumpy.  And you can basically automatically level him up to 2 immediately.  With the tokens I received, I now have him at 3.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I still hate you, interns.  Do you hear me?  I hate you.  For a very short second, I thought perhaps this would take away some of the hatred based on your sheer stupidity and gross incompetence.  But no.  I still hate you all.


Figures..if anyone should get 'Grumpy', it is you!!!   Jk....both loving and hating you at the same time right now.  Maybe I need to bully the interns more going forward.  Lesson learned.  But seriously, congrats on getting the latest white whale .  Ooops, now I'm hating you again!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> First of all Congrats!
> 
> Second of all, screw you!
> 
> Did get me wondering though, for anyone who is lucky enough to get Grumpy, what happens to any Owls/hats they already own? My guess is you lose them?


Ha ha ha ha ha.  Laugh out loud moment.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, well, well, FINALLY got the Zootopia Race Track from a chest today ...
> 
> ... between that and getting to see Last Jedi tonight, shaping up to a be a top 5 kinda day


Congrats!!!!!  Just curious, but what was your reaction when you finally got it? I said "No way" pretty loud around other people and embarrassed myself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!!!!  Just curious, but what was your reaction when you finally got it? I said "No way" pretty loud around other people and embarrassed myself.



haha, I sort of got short of breath when I realized the last card was a Legendary Red one ... and then when it was really the race track I just got a big smile on my face .... definitely a mixture of joy and relief


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Heard that the movie is so-so. Would be interested to hear your take on it.





mmmears said:


> I just heard from a friend that it was amazing, so I'm interested in hearing MaxRebo's take on it as well.



Just back from viewing the movie and overall I very much enjoyed it - definitely took things in new directions and is making for an interesting story arc

I will say that it took a while to get into it and some things seems disjointed or "off" at the beginning - BUT the last half or so was, to me, the best 1 hour+ of any Star Wars movie and made some sense of things from the beginning so I think it will take at least one more viewing for me to truly rate it/compare it to the others


----------



## lmmatooki

Alright guys, I have 15,193 elixirs saved up and I do not have the Golden Zephyr nor the Omnidroid City (started late in the middle of the Incredibles event and this is the last thing I need). Which one should I get first?


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Heard that the movie is so-so. Would be interested to hear your take on it.



We just got back.  #NotMyStarWars


----------



## Beccybooboo

Omnidroid city is huge takes up alot of room and now we have the send home feature, unless you are a huge Incredibles fan I would say golden zephyr also helps with bagheera tokens if you still need to level him up.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Sweet... merciful... crap.
> 
> Wound up in 49th place.  In my two chests, I received owls, ear hats, and... Grumpy.  And you can basically automatically level him up to 2 immediately.  With the tokens I received, I now have him at 3.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I still hate you, interns.  Do you hear me?  I hate you.  For a very short second, I thought perhaps this would take away some of the hatred based on your sheer stupidity and gross incompetence.  But no.  I still hate you all.



Congratulations, glad you got him. Grumpy should be okay to level, I have him at 5 now plus you will get more tokens for the magical chests gameloft give away.


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Alright guys, I have 15,193 elixirs saved up and I do not have the Golden Zephyr nor the Omnidroid City (started late in the middle of the Incredibles event and this is the last thing I need). Which one should I get first?





Beccybooboo said:


> Omnidroid city is huge takes up alot of room and now we have the send home feature, unless you are a huge Incredibles fan I would say golden zephyr also helps with bagheera tokens if you still need to level him up.



Very good points, I didn't about the Bagheera tokens. I think I might have had mine maxed before I got my Golden Zephyr. Another Zephr advantage is that it also rewards gold trophies for mini events.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Starting straight away for trophy event and not trying to place so others get a shot at getting grumpy worked.


----------



## JamesGarvey

All my available dwarves are at Lvl 6, pausing there to farm poison apples and event currency for Snow White and Happy tomorrow. Events usually dont require characters be above 5 to finish everything and I'd rather spend my time getting currency that will convert to gems at the end than gaining a few extra levels that i can just do later.


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Omnidroid city is huge takes up alot of room and now we have the send home feature, unless you are a huge Incredibles fan I would say golden zephyr also helps with bagheera tokens if you still need to level him up.





mikegood2 said:


> Very good points, I didn't about the Bagheera tokens. I think I might have had mine maxed before I got my Golden Zephyr. Another Zephr advantage is that it also rewards gold trophies for mini events.



Okay, I will get the zephyr first. Thank you!


----------



## Terry851

AJGolden1013 said:


> I don’t know about anyone else, but I am really love the go home feature. I find it very helpful.



I also like this feature!  Like others, the game had been getting tiresome to care for all of the special event characters that did not contribute to the special event or mini events.  It brought back the fun / focus for me, and it's a fave feature!  The recent trophy event was an interesting test of this feature.  I restored all of my 'home' characters to see which contributed to collecting trophies, and no surprise, it was only the main characters (ie Chip, Dale, Pluto) that I needed to return - all others (that were not needed for the current event) were sent back home.  All in all, kudos to the Gameloft team for adding this feature!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Terry851 said:


> I also like this feature!  Like others, the game had been getting tiresome to care for all of the special event characters that did not contribute to the special event or mini events.  It brought back the fun / focus for me, and it's a fave feature!  The recent trophy event was an interesting test of this feature.  I restored all of my 'home' characters to see which contributed to collecting trophies, and no surprise, it was only the main characters (ie Chip, Dale, Pluto) that I needed to return - all others (that were not needed for the current event) were sent back home.  All in all, kudos to the Gameloft team for adding this feature!



You forgot about Rex, I brought him out too. I’m sure they will have a wish granted one and I know that will include a few more characters, but yes, it’s a great feature.


----------



## SunDial

A wish event.  Does anyone know are there chests again?


----------



## mikegood2

So do we think/know if any or the remaining Snow White characters are gonna cost gems? I’m aware that Seven Dwarfs Mine Car attraction will most likely cost gems since it is an instant build. Also, any guesses on what they will cost?


----------



## McNs

Is there a typical event currency to gem conversion rate? I’m thinking of buying some gems, not sure if I should get the 80 gems with 2500 EC or buy a gem pack with lower cost per gem (thinking the 500 gems)


----------



## Mattimation

SunDial said:


> A wish event.  Does anyone know are there chests again?



It looks like the prize for placing 1-50 is 3 grumpy chests. I haven’t started it yet, but someone on reddit posted about it.



mikegood2 said:


> So do we think/know if any or the remaining Snow White characters are gonna cost gems? I’m aware that Seven Dwarfs Mine Car attraction will most likely cost gems since it is an instant build. Also, any guesses on what they will cost?



Happy will be a gem character, and I think I saw that he’s going to be more than 200 gems but I don’t know anyone will know for sure until tomorrow


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> We just got back.  #NotMyStarWars



Just read an article that that was basically the point - episode 7 was to remove BD you of all that was great about the Star Wars you remember and this one was to blow it all up to eneable it to be its own thing

I think it certainly puts a lot of pressure on Episode 9 to ties everything together


----------



## AJGolden1013

Has anyone figured out the most "effective" configuration of the park to put out all the concessions and attractions?  I keep futzing with it, and I can't seem to come up with the "perfect" layout.  Any tips are helpful.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Has anyone figured out the most "effective" configuration of the park to put out all the concessions and attractions?  I keep futzing with it, and I can't seem to come up with the "perfect" layout.  Any tips are helpful.


I don't have a near-perfect layout by any means.  But I do have out every single attraction, and nearly every concession stand (I know I'm missing a couple, but I believe I have a few duplicates there, too).  Right now, I still have the whole new patch of land completely empty of buildings, and I have enough room in my park for the last Snow White building too.  So that area behind It's a Small World will be vacant until the next update.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> I don't have a near-perfect layout by any means.  But I do have out every single attraction, and nearly every concession stand (I know I'm missing a couple, but I believe I have a few duplicates there, too).  Right now, I still have the whole new patch of land completely empty of buildings, and I have enough room in my park for the last Snow White building too.  So that area behind It's a Small World will be vacant until the next update.



With this event and the calendar, I have many more concession stands, and that is a nice surprise.  Anything to get me more magic is cool with me.  I currently have all the land open except for the new space by It's A Small World, and I plan on leaving it that way until I have gathered up more magic, like 4 million maybe.  The only two attractions I don't have are Splash Mountain, and the Dwarfs' Mine Train.  I'll probably purchase it when it's available, but for now, I have space for it, so that's good.  I just thought there might be a more efficient way to use the space.  For example, I saw someone's park where they had all the concession stands lined up, in a nice neat grouping.  Thank you for your input, I appreciate it,


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Has anyone figured out the most "effective" configuration of the park to put out all the concessions and attractions?  I keep futzing with it, and I can't seem to come up with the "perfect" layout.  Any tips are helpful.


I posted mine not too long ago, maybe during the Alice Event? The only one I am missing is Omnidroid city but otherwise, I have them all and have them roughly organized to the best of my ability with some room left over. I even have lots of concessions out and some decorations.


----------



## aussiebill10

Sent Dopey 3 times on 12 hr task for zero return 
Short tasks during day get more items that way but will give him another go but not till I can see the items Snow White needs I have stocked up on apples


----------



## karmstr112

Yesterday's gift was elixir, me thinks Snow or Happy are going to need or have the option to use elixir to gain pieces.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Has anyone figured out the most "effective" configuration of the park to put out all the concessions and attractions?  I keep futzing with it, and I can't seem to come up with the "perfect" layout.  Any tips are helpful.



Mine definitely is not the most efficient but I do have all the attractions (except for mine train - but I have a spot for it) and a ton of concessions and some decorations.  I just try to squeeze in the attractions as best I can and then the concessions and decorations to fill the small gaps

i could post pics if that would be helpful


----------



## Aces86

Got happy and the mine ride bundle. Was debating spending 275 on him but decided to cave snd spend money since the attraction was with him. 

Side note the little birds that Snow White needs are soooo cute !!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I used the gems since I bought the Dopey bundle and had the gems

Happy was 275 and the mine train was 150 - and does get a Snow White item

Have to get Happy to level two for him to be able to get a secret do Snow White item (only one at level 1)


----------



## karmstr112

Aces86 said:


> Got happy and the mine ride bundle. Was debating spending 275 on him but decided to cave snd spend money since the attraction was with him.
> 
> Side note the little birds that Snow White needs are soooo cute !!



I was pleasantly surprised to see the Happy & Mine Ride bundle was only $6.99. It looks like the interns learned to keep the bundle cost lower to entice us to spend real $. I did find the Mine Ride takes up more space than I anticipated.


----------



## Araminta18

Trying to decide when to enter the wishes event--I've got like 20 ready to go, but not sure when would be the best/most beneficial time to enter. Better now with a day to get more wishes, or tomorrow right before it ends?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Araminta18 said:


> Trying to decide when to enter the wishes event--I've got like 20 ready to go, but not sure when would be the best/most beneficial time to enter. Better now with a day to get more wishes, or tomorrow right before it ends?



I entered this morning with just about 20 to start, now at 23 and I am at like 21st place with the top prize pack being for the top 50 place (#50 was at about 15 wishes)


----------



## Hope Loneheart

snow white is 20k ec wow they really don't want us to cash out at the end of the event. we still have sleepy and the queen to get D:


----------



## supernova

Hope Loneheart said:


> snow white is 20k ec wow they really don't want us to cash out at the end of the event. we still have sleepy and the queen to get D:


I forgot to check.  Thanks for posting that.  20k, and once again they have using the GREATLY reduced currency collection counts, as opposed to the amount we'd get for magic tasks of the same length.  Friggin' interns.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I used the gems since I bought the Dopey bundle and had the gems
> 
> Happy was 275 and the mine train was 150 - and does get a Snow White item
> 
> Have to get Happy to level two for him to be able to get a secret do Snow White item (only one at level 1)


Yeah, I'm with you.  Down to 303 gems, but at least I hoarded enough for these items by not blowing them on little pink chests.


----------



## winterbell82

I have the mine train and have yet to see a train car on the tracks. Usually every few minutes rides turn on. Has anyone noticed this too or is it just me?


----------



## AJGolden1013

First of all, it sucks that Snow White is 20,000 EC.  Granted I’d rather have her than all the extra gems at the end, but 20,000 is quite a lot.  I’m glad that it’s not a lot at least as far as I can tell to level up the dwarfs as we’ve been going along.

Second of all in my crazy OCD have all of the same things grouped together rant that I went on last night, I managed to not have enough space for the mine train.  So I put all my concessions in storage, made arrangements to put out all my attractions and then dotted the concessions around the park. That’s probably the most efficient.

Third, I bought the Happy bundle.  I did the math for the amount of gems it would take to buy both vs. the cost of replacing said gems later and the bundle was cheaper.  Of course, had I not spent all those gems on Grumpy, I maybe wouldn’t have bought the bundle.  

Lastly, while I do like the events and I find that I’m miraculously able to keep up with them, they are making me a little annoyed with how greedy they are at times.  Sometimes they do some great things for us, the home feature, Merlin’s collection feature, the advent calendar, those are great things.  The Grumpy gamble, and the low reward of EC for quests I don’t like that.

Ramble over.....


----------



## supernova

winterbell82 said:


> I have the mine train and have yet to see a train car on the tracks. Usually every few minutes rides turn on. Has anyone noticed this too or is it just me?


Remember that the actual ride was built but not completed for riders' enjoyment for nearly four years.  Check back in late 2021 for all the fun!


----------



## mmmears

That 10K for Snow White is high.  I think it use to only be that high for the villain.  I guess the Queen will require much more EC.  

As for those little birdies, it's a good thing that they are so adorable since my dwarves are finding them tough to get.


----------



## winterbell82

Been working on Snow White all day and have six hats and three birds. I seriously cannot wait to welcome my favorite princess!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Araminta18 said:


> Trying to decide when to enter the wishes event--I've got like 20 ready to go, but not sure when would be the best/most beneficial time to enter. Better now with a day to get more wishes, or tomorrow right before it ends?



Dont wait it ends in 12 hrs.



winterbell82 said:


> Been working on Snow White all day and have six hats and three birds. I seriously cannot wait to welcome my favorite princess!!



After 8 hrs Im 13/13 ear hats and 7/14 birds also cant wait to welcome her she is my favourite too.


----------



## Beccybooboo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I used the gems since I bought the Dopey bundle and had the gems
> 
> Happy was 275 and the mine train was 150 - and does get a Snow White item
> 
> Have to get Happy to level two for him to be able to get a secret do Snow White item (only one at level 1)



This is how I brought them too. Thanks for the reminder for Happy, in the chase for items I forgot he can now get the birds once I upgrade him he is ready to go to level 2 once he finishes washing up.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Yeah, I'm with you.  Down to 303 gems, but at least I hoarded enough for these items by not blowing them on little pink chests.



Fellow hoarder here, who used gems to get Happy and Mine train and also blew 700 gems to get Grumpy, some are not as lucky as you getting him in gamelofts chests lol. Now down too 327 gems.
I am through with hoarding, I have what I was after.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Come on parade drop the birdie for me, one big kid here wishing for her favourite Princess.


----------



## Mayi

Don't you think its strange how previous events used to have catchy names from the movies while this one is just called "Snow white event"?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Mayi said:


> Don't you think its strange how previous events used to have catchy names from the movies while this one is just called "Snow white event"?



Your right the only other was the first one The Incredibles event.

They couldnt call it Someday my Prince will come because they forgot about him.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Awoken with a kiss would of been good too. Again no Prince..can you tell I am disappointed.


----------



## Beccybooboo

But the obvious one would have been...
Hi Ho, Hi Ho, its off to work we go.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Beccybooboo said:


> But the obvious one would have been...
> Hi Ho, Hi Ho, its off to work we go.


ahem, if they actually wanted to pawn this off as a Christmas event they should have called it Hi Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Hope Loneheart

ok going to bed, in first place with 72 happy points. 10/14 singing bluebirds, 13/13 snow white  ear hats. doing quite well for the first day, all natural drops too! only 29.2k EC so it'll be a slog to get it back up after snow white


----------



## supernova

Hope Loneheart said:


> ok going to bed, in first place with 72 happy points. 10/14 singing bluebirds, 13/13 snow white  ear hats. doing quite well for the first day, all natural drops too! only 29.2k EC so it'll be a slog to get it back up after snow white


No need to be in first place.  Just not 51st place.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

or, based on the reaction from many to trying to get him, "This event will make you Grumpy" could work too


----------



## dacutebuggy

Still trying to welcome bashful... I won mushu in a legendary chest a while back since Milan happened while I was on hiatus from the game, but even at level 6 I can’t do anything with him because I have none of the buildings or other characters, so he has 1 60 minutes task (ie, he can’t help me get the concertina). I’m not buying the float because I’m boycotting gem use on this event given the grumpy situation so pair that with the fact that I only seem to get bronze and gold chests (id usually be thrilled for gold chests), I am down to two characters with 6 hour tasks to get those concertina tokens. I really wish having characters at level ten would reduce the time for tasks in moments like these!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Maxed on ears, a whopping 4 birds. Made top tier in the event and got 1 grumpy has, 4 owls. Such awful drop rates.


----------



## pyork24

Getting three chests to only need 1 Grumpy ear to get to level 4 is annoying when you get the it in the first chest.  I feel like the last two chests were wasted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Maxed on ears, a whopping 4 birds. Made top tier in the event and got 1 grumpy has, 4 owls. Such awful drop rates.



i too made top tier and got 5 owls and a total of 20 happiness, and that is it

Those happiness were extra useful coming on the heals of an event around granting wishes which gives you happiness :|


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I usually do pretty well on these events, but this one has been seriously frustrating.  My drop rate for Snow White has been terrible, I've been steadily working on it since yesterday, I still only have 3 birds and 4 hats.  And this morning, after finishing in the top ten on the wishes event, I received a bunch of happiness and like 2 grumpy hats.  Reeeeeally not feeling the love on this event.


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

Beccybooboo said:


> Your right the only other was the first one The Incredibles event.
> 
> They couldnt call it Someday my Prince will come because they forgot about him.


I think the Prince will be the gift for the 25 days of Gifts.


----------



## nicki401

7 more bluebirds and I can welcome snow. On the other hand in the 3 magical children chests I won I got 1 grumpy hat,3 owls and tons of “happiness”. Better than my last 3, but just barely.


----------



## MinnieMe333

Wishuponastar1975 said:


> I think the Prince will be the gift for the 25 days of Gifts.



Unfortunately I doubt it. We'd need an app update to do anything with him as he's not in the character book, even greyed out. 

My guess is either several magical chests or an attraction, similarly to when we got the tiki lounge.


----------



## LeCras

One bluebird away from welcoming Snow White...


----------



## supernova

I've got all but one bird for Snow White.  I was on a roll there for a while with drops.  Now all morning, not a single bird.  Little guys are probably hiding in the creepy trees.


----------



## supernova

26th place got me two owls and three ears.  Every time I saw a red card, I half expected it to be another Grumpy himself.  Because the interns are just that ridiculous.


----------



## Aces86

Darn red cards get me so excited then it’s just a grumpy hat. Ugh.


----------



## littlebearfan

supernova said:


> I've got all but one bird for Snow White.  I was on a roll there for a while with drops.  Now all morning, not a single bird.  Little guys are probably hiding in the creepy trees.



I'm beginning to think the creepy trees are eating the little blue birds!  I still need 7 birds, but have had all the ear hats since my first collection today.


----------



## winterbell82

I only need two birds. I was doing so well until this morning. Had all the hats and only needed three birds when I went to bed. At least it only takes two hours to welcome her once I do get them!


----------



## mmmears

I need 3 more of those little birds.  It's taking forever.

I did pretty well with the chests, and then I went ahead and used up saved gems to get the rest and welcome Grumpy.  I decided I might as well use them since they were there.  And it's been a stressful few days here, so I might not have been thinking clearly when I did it.  But I always save up gems or special currency when I play games, and then when I quit I leave it all behind (of course) and realized that I'd have more fun if I just spent it.  I'm sure I'll come to regret it soon.


----------



## supernova

Aaannnndddd..... there it is.  Final bird.  Two hours away from starting Snow White's tasks.


----------



## LeCras

Welcoming Snow White now!


----------



## Mayi

supernova said:


> No need to be in first place.  Just not 51st place.


I literally went to bed in in 20th place, then woke up to find myself in 51st place.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Welcoming the fairest one of all


----------



## mikegood2

Just clicked the welcome button for Snow White! Looks like a few of us are at about the same spot.

The 20K to welcome her does seem steep though and it cut my event in half. Makes me a little nervous about how much the Queen is gonna cost.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Wishuponastar1975 said:


> I think the Prince will be the gift for the 25 days of Gifts.



Now that would be a great gift.



MinnieMe333 said:


> Unfortunately I doubt it. We'd need an app update to do anything with him as he's not in the character book, even greyed out.
> 
> My guess is either several magical chests or an attraction, similarly to when we got the tiki lounge.



Then reality kicks in, good point.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mikegood2 said:


> Just clicked the welcome button for Snow White! Looks like a few of us are at about the same spot.
> 
> The 20K to welcome her does seem steep though and it cut my event in half. Makes me a little nervous about how much the Queen is gonna cost.



Just a little short of 14,000 left. My guess is Evil Queen will most likely be between 30,000-40,000.


----------



## Beccybooboo

JamesGarvey said:


> Maxed on ears, a whopping 4 birds. Made top tier in the event and got 1 grumpy has, 4 owls. Such awful drop rates.





nicki401 said:


> 7 more bluebirds and I can welcome snow. On the other hand in the 3 magical children chests I won I got 1 grumpy hat,3 owls and tons of “happiness”. Better than my last 3, but just barely.





littlebearfan said:


> I'm beginning to think the creepy trees are eating the little blue birds!  I still need 7 birds, but have had all the ear hats since my first collection today.





winterbell82 said:


> I only need two birds. I was doing so well until this morning. Had all the hats and only needed three birds when I went to bed. At least it only takes two hours to welcome her once I do get them!





mmmears said:


> I need 3 more of those little birds.  It's taking forever.
> 
> I did pretty well with the chests, and then I went ahead and used up saved gems to get the rest and welcome Grumpy.  I decided I might as well use them since they were there.  And it's been a stressful few days here, so I might not have been thinking clearly when I did it.  But I always save up gems or special currency when I play games, and then when I quit I leave it all behind (of course) and realized that I'd have more fun if I just spent it.  I'm sure I'll come to regret it soon.



The elusive bluebird. Hang in there, my birds stopped for a few hours then they started to drop again.


----------



## Beccybooboo

evilqueenmindy said:


> I usually do pretty well on these events, but this one has been seriously frustrating.  My drop rate for Snow White has been terrible, I've been steadily working on it since yesterday, I still only have 3 birds and 4 hats.  And this morning, after finishing in the top ten on the wishes event, I received a bunch of happiness and like 2 grumpy hats.  Reeeeeally not feeling the love on this event.



Hope your drop rates improve. Grumpy definitely helped for Snow White for me.


----------



## supernova

Mayi said:


> I literally went to bed in in 20th place, then woke up to find myself in 51st place.


I started the event in like 163rd place or something, and wasn't too worried because I saw that there was a huge span for the two-chest prize window.  Then somehow I worked my way into the top 50.  I guess by starting the event a bit later, I fell in with people who fell off the radar towards the end.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Mayi said:


> I literally went to bed in in 20th place, then woke up to find myself in 51st place.



Bummer. At least you got a good nights sleep, just think how Grumpy those who didnt will be today when that extra chest didnt make the difference.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Snow White will either need more items to level up to 2 or my drops keep coming, I have already had a few of each since welcoming her yet both are still available from the attractions??


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

Beccybooboo said:


> Now that would be a great gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Then reality kicks in, good point.


I figure  a girl can dream. Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Just clicked the welcome button for Snow White! Looks like a few of us are at about the same spot.
> 
> The 20K to welcome her does seem steep though and it cut my event in half. Makes me a little nervous about how much the Queen is gonna cost.



I actually thought this event wasn't as bad as the last one as far as EC - but then saw Snow is 20k, Grumpy is 20k and who knows how much the Queen will be


----------



## LeCras

Beccybooboo said:


> Grumpy definitely helped for Snow White for me.



Agree, Grumpy was great! I've not had time to play very much the last couple of days but had no problems getting Snow White's tokens.


----------



## SunDial

Finished in 14th.  Got 5 owls and 2 ear hats and a lot of happiness.


----------



## lmmatooki

Alright guys! My test is over!!! Now I can get back into the game while finishing my Christmas shopping that I haven't started lol

I have 9/14 birds and all the ear hats for Snow White
Getting closer to Grumpy, I have 48/60 owls and 24/40 ear hats


----------



## MickeySkywalker

First battle against the queen you have to defeat her 21 times. You can use all 6 elves and snow white to make it an even 3 rounds. The task is 4 hours long.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Alright guys! My test is over!!! Now I can get back into the game while finishing my Christmas shopping that I haven't started lol
> 
> I have 9/14 birds and all the ear hats for Snow White
> Getting closer to Grumpy, I have 48/60 owls and 24/40 ear hats


I'd say let us know when you know you've passed, but I'm sure you did well anyway!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I'd say let us know when you know you've passed, but I'm sure you did well anyway!


I get my "unofficial" (basically official though) scores right after I am done and I passed!


----------



## stenogoddess

lmmatooki said:


> I get my "unofficial" (basically official though) scores right after I am done and I passed!



This is great news!  Very happy for you!!


----------



## lmmatooki

stenogoddess said:


> This is great news!  Very happy for you!!


Thank you!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeySkywalker said:


> First battle against the queen you have to defeat her 21 times. You can use all 6 *elves *and snow white to make it an even 3 rounds. The task is 4 hours long.



elves?  Uh oh, I don't have any elves, I am in trouble!  


Good to know though that you don't need all 7 - meaning Grumpy as well - to do the minimum number of rounds


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Snow White will either need more items to level up to 2 or my drops keep coming, I have already had a few of each since welcoming her yet both are still available from the attractions??


She needs 3 of each item to level up to 2.


----------



## supernova

Just a note for everyone to watch for:  There are two tasks for Snow White after you welcome her.  You are (or at least I was) prompted to do her yellow task first, but then after you read it a second exclamation point pops up and that's her first red task to keep the story line moving along.  They are both two hours long, so it's not really going to put you out.  But just something to watch out for before you grab the wrong one first.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just a note for everyone to watch for:  There are two tasks for Snow White after you welcome her.  You are (or at least I was) prompted to do her yellow task first, but then after you read it a second exclamation point pops up and that's her first red task to keep the story line moving along.  They are both two hours long, so it's not really going to put you out.  But just something to watch out for before you grab the wrong one first.



Thanks for the heads up.  It's going to be a while before I can hit that welcome button.



lmmatooki said:


> I get my "unofficial" (basically official though) scores right after I am done and I passed!



Congratulations!!!



supernova said:


> She needs 3 of each item to level up to 2.



Good to know.  Seems like it's not going to be easy to level her up, not that I expected it to be easy.  But I've already spent 8 hours trying to get those last 3 birds to welcome her...


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Good to know.  Seems like it's not going to be easy to level her up, not that I expected it to be easy.  But I've already spent 8 hours trying to get those last 3 birds to welcome her...


My birds started off slowly, with ear hats outnumbering them greatly.  Then all of a sudden everything picked up and I was basically tied.  Then down to just one bird.  You'll get there.


----------



## dacutebuggy

Question: leaving the country as my family is skipping Christmas, and I’ll have no access/highly limited access to WiFi. Anyone know if the advent calendar will remain available without that connection? I don’t know exactly what’s stored locally on my phone and what’s on their servers (I imagine I’ll get no more event chests since I won’t be able to participate in events, but that’s about all I know to expect)


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> My birds started off slowly, with ear hats outnumbering them greatly.  Then all of a sudden everything picked up and I was basically tied.  Then down to just one bird.  You'll get there.



In my game it's not even close.  I had all the ear hats yesterday evening, and I still need those birdies.  Guess they are just too quick for my little characters to catch.  I bet having Grumpy helped keep yours tied.


----------



## AJGolden1013

MickeySkywalker said:


> First battle against the queen you have to defeat her 21 times. You can use all 6 elves and snow white to make it an even 3 rounds. The task is 4 hours long.



When does this take place?  Or, how many Snow White tasks are there, before this gets to happen?



lmmatooki said:


> I get my "unofficial" (basically official though) scores right after I am done and I passed!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> She needs 3 of each item to level up to 2.





mmmears said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  It's going to be a while before I can hit that welcome button.
> 
> Good to know.  Seems like it's not going to be easy to level her up, not that I expected it to be easy.  But I've already spent 8 hours trying to get those last 3 birds to welcome her...



She is ready to level up when she finishes the 2hr event task. 

Hope your drops improve.


----------



## LeCras

supernova said:


> Just a note for everyone to watch for:  There are two tasks for Snow White after you welcome her.  You are (or at least I was) prompted to do her yellow task first, but then after you read it a second exclamation point pops up and that's her first red task to keep the story line moving along.  They are both two hours long, so it's not really going to put you out.  But just something to watch out for before you grab the wrong one first.



This is precisely why I always close the task prompt windows and manually click the one I want to do from the list. Like you said, no biggie with the two hour ones, but still...


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> I get my "unofficial" (basically official though) scores right after I am done and I passed!



Congratulations


----------



## Beccybooboo

dacutebuggy said:


> Question: leaving the country as my family is skipping Christmas, and I’ll have no access/highly limited access to WiFi. Anyone know if the advent calendar will remain available without that connection? I don’t know exactly what’s stored locally on my phone and what’s on their servers (I imagine I’ll get no more event chests since I won’t be able to participate in events, but that’s about all I know to expect)



I believe you do need connection for this


----------



## mmmears

I woke up needing 3 of those dumb birds.  I still need two, after playing all day.  I am starting to really hate them.


----------



## KPach525

pyork24 said:


> Getting three chests to only need 1 Grumpy ear to get to level 4 is annoying when you get the it in the first chest.  I feel like the last two chests were wasted.


Sorry, no sympathy here since you are complaining to a large group of people who likely won’t get Grumpy, but are Grumpy


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> I get my "unofficial" (basically official though) scores right after I am done and I passed!



Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## KPach525

For all you Snow White lovers, I’m running the Princess Half Marathon in February and she is our featured princess! Look at that bling!!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I woke up needing 3 of those dumb birds.  I still need two, after playing all day.  I am starting to really hate them.


I don't know why you're hating on those birds.  I currently have Snow White at level 19.


----------



## Cabius

So I got the screen for my daily countdown prize (some concession booth), but then before I claimed it, it disappeared. I've checked my buildings and it isn't available there.

Did anybody else have a similar issue today, or did y'all get your prize? Should I just contact Support?


----------



## karmstr112

Cabius said:


> So I got the screen for my daily countdown prize (some concession booth), but then before I claimed it, it disappeared. I've checked my buildings and it isn't available there.
> 
> Did anybody else have a similar issue today, or did y'all get your prize? Should I just contact Support?


I got mine, it was reindeer ears


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I don't know why you're hating on those birds.  I currently have Snow White at level 19.





If I remember correctly, this happened to me once during an early timed event.  And I almost didn't finish because of it.  THIS is why I hate them so much.  I really couldn't be sending more characters out to retrieve those vultures and I still don't have enough to welcome Snow.  Thanks for putting up with my whining.  In the greater scheme of things, this really doesn't matter.  Much.


----------



## PrincessS121212

dacutebuggy said:


> Question: leaving the country as my family is skipping Christmas, and I’ll have no access/highly limited access to WiFi. Anyone know if the advent calendar will remain available without that connection? I don’t know exactly what’s stored locally on my phone and what’s on their servers (I imagine I’ll get no more event chests since I won’t be able to participate in events, but that’s about all I know to expect)


I _think_ you need internet connection to get the advent calendar each day, however, you really only need it once a day for a few minutes.  For me, the prize usually pops up sometime between 11am - 4pm, so I often turn on the wifi midafternoon and give the game a couple minutes to "load" with the internet connection, wait for it to give me the prize, then turn off the wifi once ensuring there is no mini event that I need to trigger to start.


----------



## PrincessS121212

MickeySkywalker said:


> First battle against the queen you have to defeat her 21 times. You can use all 6 elves and snow white to make it an even 3 rounds. The task is 4 hours long.


Does this start shortly after Snow's first few 2 hour task or did you skip ahead?


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Does this start shortly after Snow's first few 2 hour task or did you skip ahead?


I had to send three dwarfs off to get ready for the battle. Two of them needed to hours. Doc, for some reason, takes eight.


----------



## McNs

Snow White is now welcomed and doing her first task. Dopey and Happy are doing some Grumpy tasks, I have 10 of each item through chests that have dropped, will see how I go but not too worried if I don’t get him. The 20 gem bonus once welcoming SW was nice.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

MickeySkywalker said:


> First battle against the queen you have to defeat her 21 times. You can use all 6 elves and snow white to make it an even 3 rounds. The task is 4 hours long.



By ‘using all 6’ are you implying you have Grumpy? cause otherwise he and Sleepy are still unavailable for most of us and that would make 5. Does Snow White fight her or no?


----------



## Mayi

So, 4 days into the event now and I'm 7/15 Concertina tokens and 6/8 ear hats to get Bashful. I don't know if I'm actually being fast but just by reading how hard you've had it to get Snow White I get really nervous that I won't make it on time. On top of all the character I'd like the most would be the Queen.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> By ‘using all 6’ are you implying you have Grumpy? cause otherwise he and Sleepy are still unavailable for most of us and that would make 5. Does Snow White fight her or no?


Yes sorry, I do have grumpy and Snow White does fight. After the 3 part dwarf task doc has a 2 hour task then the battle starts. Once its over you get another crow tapper and the prompt to welcome sleepy.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> Yes sorry, I do have grumpy and Snow White does fight. After the 3 part dwarf task doc has a 2 hour task then the battle starts. Once its over you get another crow tapper and the prompt to welcome sleepy.


You're either back to blowing through a crap load of gems, or we've found our Gameloft mole.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Does this start shortly after Snow's first few 2 hour task or did you skip ahead?


Clearly skipping ahead.  Drop rates are drop rates, so there's no way one player could consistently be that far ahead of every other player on these boards in every single event


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Congratulations!!!





AJGolden1013 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!





Beccybooboo said:


> Congratulations





Aces86 said:


> Woohoo! Congrats!



Thank you all!!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> Clearly skipping ahead.  Drop rates are drop rates, so there's no way one player could consistently be that far ahead of every other player on these boards in every single event


I thought this was a tip/help board. People like to know whats coming up. If it upsets you that much don't read or use some gems if being first is that important to you. What good are gems if you don't use them. This is a game. People can play how they want. Complaining about how someone plays a game is a little sad. Just my opinion.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> I thought this was a tip/help board. People like to know whats coming up. If it upsets you that much don't read or use some gems if being first is that important to you. What good are gems if you don't use them. This is a game. People can play how they want. Complaining about how someone plays a game is a little sad. Just my opinion.


Who's upset?  As you stated, people play how they want to play.  I just can't see wasting money on gems to speed through tasks on these timed events.  Speeding through tasks to reach the next milestone, only to have to wait around with the rest of us for the next part to begin in six days seems pointless.  But hey, c'est la vie.


----------



## silly.old.bear

KPach525 said:


> For all you Snow White lovers, I’m running the Princess Half Marathon in February and she is our featured princess! Look at that bling!!



OMG that’s GORGEOUS! I hate running but I would run for that!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> Who's upset?  As you stated, people play how they want to play.  I just can't see wasting money on gems to speed through tasks on these timed events.  Speeding through tasks to reach the next milestone, only to have to wait around with the rest of us for the next part to begin in six days seems pointless.  But hey, c'est la vie.


You seem to be or you would have just dropped it. I'm not trying to argue with you. You probably do things that would seem like a waste of money to me but what is a "waste" of money is different to everyone.


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> For all you Snow White lovers, I’m running the Princess Half Marathon in February and she is our featured princess! Look at that bling!!



Same here.   This will be the 3rd year my daughter and I are running the Princess Half Marathon.   We are now deciding what are outfits will be.  She will have me in a dress again.   The first year we did role reversal.  She was the dad King Triton and I was Ariel the daughter.   It was The Little Mermaid themed.  It was one of the best father/daughter weekends ever!!!!


----------



## karmstr112

Ugh, Goofy tripped the Striking Gold event. Rewards in 2 days 23hrs are 
1-5: 5 magic chests 4k ec
6-50: 3 magic chests 3k ec
51-100: 2 magic chests 2500 ec
101-200: 2 magic chests 2k ec
201-350: 2 magic chests 1750 ec
351-550: 1 magic chest 1500 ec
551-1000: 1 magic chest 1250 ec
1001-1500: 1 magic chest 1k ec
1501-2150: 1 magic chest 800 ec
2151-3000: 1 magic chest 600 ec

I'm down at 185 with 4 trophies


----------



## KPach525

So my magical chest reward today yielded 3 red cards... talk about holding ones breath. It was 3 Grumpy ears, but can’t really complain about that. Makes me wonder if the keep adjusting the drop rates as the event progresses...


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

So to not compete right now, all I have to do is play without connecting through wifi or mobile data? Will I still keep all my earned EC? Snow took nearly every penny, so I'm concerned about losing the remainder.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I got an owl and 200 event currency out of the chest.  
I've pretty much given up on Grumpy.  I've used gems on a couple chests and hardly gotten any tokens.  At least the drop rate on Snow White seems to have improved, I've got all the hats, just need 3 birds.  Hoping to have her by the end of the day today.


----------



## Wdw1015

Ugh, stupid Bo Peep put me into the event. I really dislike the trophy events, always end up on a super competitive board.


----------



## ISmellBeef

wow it wasn't even 1 hour into the event and people have already 28 trophies?! bit unrealistic if you ask me


----------



## figment_jii

ISmellBeef said:


> wow it wasn't even 1 hour into the event and people have already 28 trophies?! bit unrealistic if you ask me


Yes and no...there are 13 attractions that give golden trophies and 15 character activities (according to the Magic Kingdoms wiki).  So in theory, if the player had everything set up to be collected, they could get 28 almost immediately.  Now, anyone with more than 28 in the first 30 minutes of the game seems a bit suspicious, but I guess they could be speeding things up with gems.


----------



## mmmears

That last birdie dropped late last night, so I was able to welcome Snow.  But it was late and I wasn't going to lose sleep over this, so Doc is still on his long, long task.  

Can someone please tell me what level Snow White needs to be at to start the battle with the Queen?  I'm still finding her items hard to come by and I'm really hoping it's level one or two.


----------



## ISmellBeef

figment_jii said:


> Yes and no...there are 13 attractions that give golden trophies and 15 character activities (according to the Magic Kingdoms wiki).  So in theory, if the player had everything set up to be collected, they could get 28 almost immediately.  Now, anyone with more than 28 in the first 30 minutes of the game seems a bit suspicious, but I guess they could be speeding things up with gems.


Okay guess it's the lack of me... still it seemed pretty fast


----------



## Mattimation

Did anyone else have their trophy event reset? I accidentally entered thanks to Bo Peep, then maybe 10 minutes later it said "enter to see your placement" or whatever that message is. I have since started again because of other tasks, but I thought it was odd.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mmmears said:


> That last birdie dropped late last night, so I was able to welcome Snow.  But it was late and I wasn't going to lose sleep over this, so Doc is still on his long, long task.
> 
> Can someone please tell me what level Snow White needs to be at to start the battle with the Queen?  I'm still finding her items hard to come by and I'm really hoping it's level one or two.


Level 2, if I recall correctly, from a previous poster’s comment.


----------



## luther10

I wonder what Zazu is looking at...  He seems a bit flustered at the moment...


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> So my magical chest reward today yielded 3 red cards... talk about holding ones breath. It was 3 Grumpy ears, but can’t really complain about that. Makes me wonder if the keep adjusting the drop rates as the event progresses...



Mine were 2 owls and 2 ears.


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> I wonder what Zazu is looking at...  He seems a bit flustered at the moment...


At least we know where the snowman soldier's nose is...


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> You seem to be or you would have just dropped it. I'm not trying to argue with you. You probably do things that would seem like a waste of money to me but what is a "waste" of money is different to everyone.


Taking the money factor out, I liken it to that one driver who jumps the green light and speeds ahead, only to have the rest of us catch up with him at the next red light.


----------



## shaynar

weird that you guys have a trophy event... I don't.....


----------



## mmmears

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Level 2, if I recall correctly, from a previous poster’s comment.



Thanks.  That is definitely correct since I have her only at 2 right now and she is fighting the queen.


----------



## LeCras

mmmears said:


> Thanks.  That is definitely correct since I have her only at 2 right now and she is fighting the queen.



Same here - I was pleasantly surprised since I expected her to need to be at least lvl3...


----------



## McCoy

shaynar said:


> weird that you guys have a trophy event... I don't.....


Have you tried doing a 'hard restart' of the game? i.e. fully closing the game, not just minimizing, and restarting it so the whole splash screen, etc., pops up.
Are you sure you're online?
What does the game/event screen display for you? (i.e. the fourth tab or whatever down in the Snow White main event windows)


----------



## PrincessS121212

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> So to not compete right now, all I have to do is play without connecting through wifi or mobile data? Will I still keep all my earned EC? Snow took nearly every penny, so I'm concerned about losing the remainder.


I know it's a late response, but basically, if you click on the trophy event and it says you have no trophies currently and you need to participate to view your rank on the leaderboard, then yes, just turn off your wifi.  The game will continue collecting and saving your EC, progress, etc.  You can now collect trophies!  When you are ready, turn on wifi and after a couple minutes for the game to resync, it will place you on a less competitive leaderboard with all the trophies you collected already.
HOWEVER if you check your progress and see that you have even 1 trophy, then you have already started the mini event and turning off the wifi won't help you get on a better leaderboard as you have already placed into one.  You can still turn off your wifi at any point as needed, but you can't change leaderboards once you have been placed on it.


----------



## KPach525

Ummmm I just saw a full tv commercial for the game on hallmark channel... I see where some of that money is going


----------



## mikegood2

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> So to not compete right now, all I have to do is play without connecting through wifi or mobile data? Will I still keep all my earned EC? Snow took nearly every penny, so I'm concerned about losing the remainder.



Can report that @PrincessS121212 is correct. just tried it for the first time and that’s  exactly how it works.



PrincessS121212 said:


> I know it's a late response, but basically, if you click on the trophy event and it says you have no trophies currently and you need to participate to view your rank on the leaderboard, then yes, just turn off your wifi.  The game will continue collecting and saving your EC, progress, etc.  You can now collect trophies!  When you are ready, turn on wifi and after a couple minutes for the game to resync, it will place you on a less competitive leaderboard with all the trophies you collected already.
> HOWEVER if you check your progress and see that you have even 1 trophy, then you have already started the mini event and turning off the wifi won't help you get on a better leaderboard as you have already placed into one.  You can still turn off your wifi at any point as needed, but you can't change leaderboards once you have been placed on it.



Figured I’d give it a try and you’re correct! Planned on waiting to reconnect tomorrow morning, but just happened to accidentally opened the game with WiFi connected. Currently 1st with 151 second was 67 and 10th has 13.

*EDIT:* Just rechecked and it looks like someone else had the same idea and are in second with 130. Hopefully, knowone else does the same


----------



## dacutebuggy

KPach525 said:


> Ummmm I just saw a full tv commercial for the game on hallmark channel... I see where some of that money is going



Slightly irritating. But I guess I should know better since the game is no longer about making the fan base happy but instead GL’s greed.

On an unrelated note: I just finished the 4hr woody/bullseye task that I thought should prompt the expansion to Frontierland (? I’m actually not a huge Parks fan (pls don’t hate me), just a big fan of the movies so I don’t know what they’re all called for sure) and prompt the extension to the Jungle Book bit of the storyline. Did Zootopia change up the timeline? I was slow to level up Bullseye and haven’t been focusing on the main story given that I try to delay it (because it is never updated) especially with events going on, but the walkthrough on the wiki said I should be there. I’m still trying to gather chief bogo tokens. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Happy holidays everyone!!!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Have family visiting so I've become a lurker the last few days. A little belated... but CONGRATS IMMATOOKI!!! Now you can relax and enjoy the season.  Just welcomed Snow White.  I'm down to 11k in event currency.  Hope the queen is on the cheap side. Still not even close to getting Grumpy.  But I refuse to get Grumpy about it.  I'm more upset about the half-family raiding my fridge non-stop.  Friggin' wannabee relatives!!! Heh...stole your word Supernova!!!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> Taking the money factor out, I liken it to that one driver who jumps the green light and speeds ahead, only to have the rest of us catch up with him at the next red light.


SMH


----------



## Beccybooboo

KPach525 said:


> For all you Snow White lovers, I’m running the Princess Half Marathon in February and she is our featured princess! Look at that bling!!



I would start running from Australia now for one of those medals if I could, why do I live so far from Disney


----------



## Beccybooboo

No second battle until we welcome Sleepy, guess its back to levelling everyone up and collecting those poison apples. Wont level too much... need to save that EC for Sleepy and the Queen!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Figured I’d give it a try and you’re correct! Planned on waiting to reconnect tomorrow morning, but just happened to accidentally opened the game with WiFi connected. Currently 1st with 151 second was 67 and 10th has 13.
> 
> *EDIT:* Just rechecked and it looks like someone else had the same idea and are in second with 130. Hopefully, knowone else does the same



I tried it for the first time this event and seemed to work ok.  I waited to join until this morning (just would switch my phone to airplane mode before playing) and when I joined I was in first place with 99 and 2nd place had 47.  Since then it seems like others that did the same have also been added to my group but I am still in 4th place and there is a pretty big gap between 5th and 6th place, so hopefully I can stay in the top 5 with only reasonable playing


----------



## PrincessP

lmmatooki said:


> I get my "unofficial" (basically official though) scores right after I am done and I passed!



Congratulations!  That is fantastic news.


----------



## PrincessP

What is today's advent calendar prize?  My game glitched when it came up.  Thanks.


----------



## dacutebuggy

PrincessP said:


> What is today's advent calendar prize?  My game glitched when it came up.  Thanks.


It’s a gold chest. I got a flag of corona and 2,500 magic in mine. Total game changer right there! Don’t know what I would’ve done without those gifts!


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Happy holidays everyone!!!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Have family visiting so I've become a lurker the last few days. A little belated... but CONGRATS IMMATOOKI!!! Now you can relax and enjoy the season.  Just welcomed Snow White.  I'm down to 11k in event currency.  Hope the queen is on the cheap side. Still not even close to getting Grumpy.  But I refuse to get Grumpy about it.  I'm more upset about the half-family raiding my fridge non-stop.  Friggin' wannabee relatives!!! Heh...stole your word Supernova!!!


Thank you!! I am definitely relaxing for a little while, feels so good!


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessP said:


> Congratulations!  That is fantastic news.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

@PrincessS121212 & @mikegood2 Thank you for your responses. I saw your responses as I was connecting for the 1st time after waiting. It was great to see your reassurances that I wouldn't lose my 1st million in magic & the story line progress. 

Now, how do I convince my bank that magic is a viable RL currency?


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

PrincessP said:


> What is today's advent calendar prize?  My game glitched when it came up.  Thanks.


Mine glitched twice during the advent calendar gifting. I think the interns didn't have their morning coffee.


----------



## Somnam

dacutebuggy said:


> Slightly irritating. But I guess I should know better since the game is no longer about making the fan base happy but instead GL’s greed!



Why be irritated that they are advertising this game? I see it as a good thing. More advertisements on TV means more potential new players, meaning the game will stay alive for longer. If they don’t make money the game will die, and then we won’t be playing it at all. I don’t agree with the tactics they used with obtaining Grumpy, but I still love the game and want to see it stick around for a while.


----------



## Mattimation

Somnam said:


> Why be irritated that they are advertising this game? I see it as a good thing. More advertisements on TV means more potential new players, meaning the game will stay alive for longer. If they don’t make money the game will die, and then we won’t be playing it at all. I don’t agree with the tactics they used with obtaining Grumpy, but I still love the game and want to see it stick around for a while.



Also, them advertising isn't new. I remember seeing a ton of TV commercials on specifically-Disney-owned networks back in March featuring the Beauty and the Beast event, and there have been ads on Social Media and other games since DMK launched.

also, just to be realistic, this game was always about making money. Yes, part of it was to entertain Disney's fan-base, but capitalizing on that fan-base's love for profit was definitely a bigger part, and in no way unique to Gameloft. This is, at the end of a day, a product we're all buying (whether we spend real money on it or not) and not just a nice little gift Disney decided to give us.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Gold chests are without doubt the most useless item in the game right now, especially at endgame.


----------



## mmmears

I went to sleep last night in 12th place.  Had a good night's sleep.  Woke up and I'm now in 47th place.  Guess I won't be doing too well with this contest.  

In other news, I have yet another Flag of Corona!  Just what my park needed.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

On the Gameloft forum, someone has suggested that maybe Sleepy will be the advent calendar gift on Christmas day. 

This actually makes a lot of sense and I've a feeling they could be right. At that point there will only be 7 days of the event remaining. To welcome Sleepy, defeat the Queen, then welcome the Queen in that time would be a big ask.

Fingers crossed - it'll be nice if it happens. What does everyone think?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Prince Chow Mein said:


> On the Gameloft forum, someone has suggested that maybe Sleepy will be the advent calendar gift on Christmas day.
> 
> This actually makes a lot of sense and I've a feeling they could be right. At that point there will only be 7 days of the event remaining. To welcome Sleepy, defeat the Queen, then welcome the Queen in that time would be a big ask.
> 
> Fingers crossed - it'll be nice if it happens. What does everyone think?


Hope you are right.  I only have 13k in event currency now.  I welcomed Snow White last night.  I'm thinking that won't be even close to what I would need for the Queen and Sleepy.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed about Sleepy being in the calendar.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dacutebuggy said:


> It’s a gold chest. I got a flag of corona and 2,500 magic in mine. Total game changer right there! Don’t know what I would’ve done without those gifts!



I actually got a popcorn cart, so something useful - granted I also had a another gold chest on a pedestal at the time and when I opened *that* one i got a .... Flag of Corona :|


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> Also, them advertising isn't new. I remember seeing a ton of TV commercials on specifically-Disney-owned networks back in March featuring the Beauty and the Beast event, and there have been ads on Social Media and other games since DMK launched.
> 
> also, just to be realistic, this game was always about making money. Yes, part of it was to entertain Disney's fan-base, but capitalizing on that fan-base's love for profit was definitely a bigger part, and in no way unique to Gameloft. This is, at the end of a day, a product we're all buying (whether we spend real money on it or not) and not just a nice little gift Disney decided to give us.



and, if we are being truly honest, Disney in totality is about making money ... obviously they do it by creating and crafting a culture that grows fans, etc. ... but even back when Walt was alive, they slapped Mickey's image on anything they could to make a buck


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> and, if we are being truly honest, Disney in totality is about making money ... obviously they do it by creating and crafting a culture that grows fans, etc. ... but even back when Walt was alive, they slapped Mickey's image on anything they could to make a buck



Exactly! Every company is! Disney may feel like a given these days because of how well they've created a culture, but we still have to pay to see their movies, visit their parks, and enjoy their merchandise. I totally understand being frustrated with the way that Gameloft is charging money in this game, because Grumpy does absolutely seem like a fast way to get customers to buy a ton of gems, but if Gameloft didn't charge for _something_ they'd have closed a long time ago and we wouldn't have any DMK to play at all. If people are unhappy with the product Gameloft is offering us now, the best thing to do is just stop buying into it. I collect Little Mermaid stuff, but since Disney partnered with Hasbro I feel quality has plummeted, so I don't buy those products. If enough people are unhappy with DMK's gem/chest system, then they should stop buying gems & chests and Gameloft will (hopefully) react by changing that system.


----------



## McCoy

Has anyone heard of anyone winning Grumpy outright through a magical chest when paying gems for that chest?  I believe there have been two or three people on here who won Grumpy, but my recollection is each of those were either advent calendar award chests or mini-game reward chests...?  Just curious if anyone knows.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Just my own two cents on the game in general.  I get that the chances of them doing story line additions are pretty slim. They make more money during an event, I get it, it’s fine. I personally would like them to space out the events a little better and take the time limits with in the events away.  It’s not necessary.

For example, I personally am caught up to the event and now have to wait four days and some hours to unlock the next section.  That’s not right. If people are ready to play then let them.

Also I hope the next event isn’t till February and I personally hope it’s Winnie the Pooh and friends.


----------



## Busybee46

But waiting is part of the Disney experience... ;-) i would be glad to have a couple of days without feeling like I have to keep playing or I might miss out. Lucky you if you have completed all the challenges so far. Now you can accumulate event currency ready for the Queen.


----------



## Aces86

TheMaxRebo said:


> and, if we are being truly honest, Disney in totality is about making money ... obviously they do it by creating and crafting a culture that grows fans, etc. ... but even back when Walt was alive, they slapped Mickey's image on anything they could to make a buck



Yes Disney is taking over the world lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Just my own two cents on the game in general.  I get that the chances of them doing story line additions are pretty slim. They make more money during an event, I get it, it’s fine. I personally would like them to space out the events a little better and take the time limits with in the events away.  It’s not necessary.
> 
> For example, I personally am caught up to the event and now have to wait four days and some hours to unlock the next section.  That’s not right. If people are ready to play then let them.
> 
> Also I hope the next event isn’t till February and I personally hope it’s Winnie the Pooh and friends.


I second the motion for Winnie the Pooh.  Maybe for an Easter event.


----------



## winterbell82

I would love an Easter Pooh event! The hundred acre woods,Pooh’s house, rabbits garden!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Who would the villian be in a winnie the pooh event though? id rather have winnie  characters be the next real storyline expansion I feel like mcgregor isnt a big enough character to play the villian role that an event needs. little mermaid would be a good event i think because of ursula and all the water development around the park recently.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Who would the villian be in a winnie the pooh event though? id rather have winnie  characters be the next real storyline expansion I feel like mcgregor isnt a big enough character to play the villian role that an event needs. little mermaid would be a good event i think because of ursula and all the water development around the park recently.


I also feel like McGregor was after Peter Rabbit.  But that's besides the point.  

They didn't release a villain for the Mulan event, either.  But then, we did get some nifty (read: useless) costumes for Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## lmmatooki

I would personally like to have Princess and the Frog be added! It is one of my favorites! It would be cool to see the animation if they had them transform into frogs. Tiana, Prince Naveen, Dr. Facilier, Charlotte, Louis, Ray, Mama Odie, and I would like to have even more of them but I really doubt that would any more but I could be wrong considering this event haha


----------



## supernova

dacutebuggy said:


> It’s a gold chest. I got a flag of corona and 2,500 magic in mine. Total game changer right there! Don’t know what I would’ve done without those gifts!


Congratulations!!!  Be sure to place that Flag decoration in a well-traveled area.  The more decorations, especially those fancier ones, will increase your guest count, and certainly boost your happiness level in the park.  Both of those things will absolutely enhance how your game is played.  Oh wait, never mind.  None of those things happen.  DO YOU HEAR ME, GAMELOFT INTERNS?  THE BRILLIANT IDEAS THAT YOU PITCHED AS PART OF YOUR INTERNSHIP APPLICATION PROVED TO BE USELESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I also feel like McGregor was after Peter Rabbit.  But that's besides the point.
> 
> They didn't release a villain for the Mulan event, either.  But then, we did get some nifty (read: useless) costumes for Mickey and Minnie.


I would have wanted the villain and many other characters in that movie instead of those worthless costumes lol


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I would personally like to have Princess and the Frog be added! It is one of my favorites! It would be cool to see the animation if they had them transform into frogs. Tiana, Prince Naveen, Dr. Facilier, Charlotte, Louis, Ray, Mama Odie, and I would like to have even more of them but I really doubt that would any more but I could be wrong considering this event haha


For that one, I could see them releasing a smaller set of characters, sort of like Mulan.  Tiana, Naveen, Facillier, and maybe Louis.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I would have wanted the villain and many other characters in that movie instead of those worthless costumes lol


Shan Yu would have at least helped to complete the standard set format.  But hey, they're interns.  What do they know?


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> For that one, I could see them releasing a smaller set of characters, sort of like Mulan.  Tiana, Naveen, Facillier, and maybe Louis.


That would really suck if they did any more additions like they did to Mulan and Tink.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> That would really suck if they did any more additions like they did to Mulan and Tink.


The Mulan additions were a waste of time in programming.  Although with the timing of the release, culturally-sensitive Disney did it for only one reason.  Which might also explain why there was no villain associated with that event.  As for Tinkerbell, she really needs some friends.  Otherwise, having her in the game is about as pointless and random as them throwing Wall-E and Eve at us.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> I also feel like McGregor was after Peter Rabbit.  But that's besides the point.
> 
> They didn't release a villain for the Mulan event, either.  But then, we did get some nifty (read: useless) costumes for Mickey and Minnie.



BAHAHAHA wow I’m a smart one


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Yes Disney is taking over the world lol


First Fox, THEN the world...


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> The Mulan additions were a waste of time in programming.  Although with the timing of the release, culturally-sensitive Disney did it for only one reason.  Which might also explain why there was no villain associated with that event.  As for Tinkerbell, she really needs some friends.  Otherwise, having her in the game is about as pointless and random as them throwing Wall-E and Eve at us.



Yes they really need Peter Pan, Captain Hook and the crew!


----------



## FBWAUT

AJGolden1013 said:


> Just my own two cents on the game in general.  I get that the chances of them doing story line additions are pretty slim. They make more money during an event, I get it, it’s fine. I personally would like them to space out the events a little better and take the time limits with in the events away.  It’s not necessary.
> 
> For example, I personally am caught up to the event and now have to wait four days and some hours to unlock the next section.  That’s not right. If people are ready to play then let them.
> 
> Also I hope the next event isn’t till February and I personally hope it’s Winnie the Pooh and friends.



I was reading an article the other day and they were talking about gaming "whales". They said that Farmville's top 4% of users spent an average of over $4,000 each on FarmVille. That's insane. 

That is who Disney cares about. Not the people who play the game and spend $2 on every event. They want the people that spend big time money on every event. They know that those people spend $10, $20, $50+ per event. If they keep those people addicted, then the rest of us are irrelevant.


----------



## Aces86

The Queen is just trying to have a glass of wine on a rainy day, what is the big deal?


----------



## mmmears

I would love to see Peter Pan and the 100 Acre Wood folks and also the Little Mermaid characters.  And Princess and the Frog.  All fantastic suggestions.  I think that the interns could still make money without these stupid timed events.  It would just involve a bit more creativity than "hurry up and spend or you'll lose out forever."  And it would make their players happier.  :



Prince Chow Mein said:


> On the Gameloft forum, someone has suggested that maybe Sleepy will be the advent calendar gift on Christmas day.
> 
> This actually makes a lot of sense and I've a feeling they could be right. At that point there will only be 7 days of the event remaining. To welcome Sleepy, defeat the Queen, then welcome the Queen in that time would be a big ask.
> 
> Fingers crossed - it'll be nice if it happens. What does everyone think?



I wouldn't complain about it, that's for sure.


----------



## supernova

FBWAUT said:


> I was reading an article the other day and they were talking about gaming "whales". They said that Farmville's top 4% of users spent an average of over $4,000 each on FarmVille. That's insane.
> 
> That is who Disney cares about. Not the people who play the game and spend $2 on every event. They want the people that spend big time money on every event. They know that those people spend $10, $20, $50+ per event. If they keep those people addicted, then the rest of us are irrelevant.


Not entirely convinced.  Ten bucks is ten bucks.  And if you fall off the radar, there will be another you coming along any second now. I'm sure Gameloft and Disney are fine with hundreds (thousands?) of players kicking in $12 each per event on top of the big spenders you mentioned.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> The Queen is just trying to have a glass of wine on a rainy day, what is the big deal?


The big deal is that a bunch of midgets are waving sticks at her.  Not charging at her with them, mind you.  And not even with pointy ones, either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aces86 said:


> Yes they really need Peter Pan, Captain Hook and the crew!



I am also waiting to be able to level the Pirates characters beyond level 6


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am also waiting to be able to level the Pirates characters beyond level 6


See, now that part bothers me less than other things.  I really can't tell that they're at 6 and not 10 right now.  They were another silly addition to a cartoon-based game.  Now that everyone except this current event's characters are at 10, I have no reason to go back into pages to see that they are only at 6.  Gameplay doesn't feel any different to me.


----------



## Huck Finn

Yes!  Peter Pan has got to happen!  Seeing him fly over the park would be great!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Not entirely convinced.  Ten bucks is ten bucks.  And if you fall off the radar, there will be another you coming along any second now. I'm sure Gameloft and Disney are fine with hundreds (thousands?) of players kicking in $12 each per event on top of the big spenders you mentioned.



I usually spend $15-$17 AUD per event now as I buy both character packs with the parade float and concession/ride. I don't buy event currency unless it comes with the characters. 

I agree that while they will always like to appeal to big spenders, those users paying $10-$12 per event add up.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

lost a days worth of progress yesterday between being out all morning and then giving into my splitting headache and sleeping for 14+ hours after that, I went from 12th to 57th. back up to 41 after collecting a round


----------



## FoodLover

News about loot boxes in iOS games: https://kotaku.com/apple-says-itunes-apps-must-now-disclose-odds-for-loot-1821497923


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

FoodLover said:


> News about loot boxes in iOS games: https://kotaku.com/apple-says-itunes-apps-must-now-disclose-odds-for-loot-1821497923


Exactly what I was asking for in one of my recent posts. I hope Google make the same requirement for their Play Store too.

The lack of transparency from Gameloft and others stinks.


----------



## Mattimation

FoodLover said:


> News about loot boxes in iOS games: https://kotaku.com/apple-says-itunes-apps-must-now-disclose-odds-for-loot-1821497923



Wow! This is great - I wonder when these games will start complying. Kind of sucks that all the teams behind these games now have to reprogram something just a few days before Christmas breaks, though something like an odds indicator probably won’t take much


----------



## mmmears

Mattimation said:


> Wow! This is great - I wonder when these games will start complying. Kind of sucks that all the teams behind these games now have to reprogram something just a few days before Christmas breaks, though something like an odds indicator probably won’t take much



I don't feel sorry for them.  What they were doing was unethical.  

I also think that there are very few "super spenders" in these games and that they are much more interested in making hordes of people fork over $10-$20 dollars every month or so.


----------



## Mattimation

mmmears said:


> I don't feel sorry for them.  What they were doing was unethical.
> 
> I also think that there are very few "super spenders" in these games and that they are much more interested in making hordes of people fork over $10-$20 dollars every month or so.



I'm talking about the programmers, not the people who were actually making the decision to hide the odds. I think it's easy to imagine Gameloft as one single entity that's making everything here, but the decision makers for products like this are very rarely the people actually producing the game - especially for a game with licensed content. It's very possible no one in Gameloft even has final say on anything in this game, needing to run everything by an executive within Disney beforehand.


----------



## mikegood2

*How  everyone doing in Striking Gold?*

My top 5 has gotten really competitive! Been yo-yoing between 1-3 all day, but about 1/2 hour behind one player. Currently only a 21 trophy difference in the top 5. Luckily I’m about 75 trophies ahead of 6th and 7th is about 310 behind.


----------



## figment_jii

Mattimation said:


> I'm talking about the programmers, not the people who were actually making the decision to hide the odds. I think it's easy to imagine Gameloft as one single entity that's making everything here, but the decision makers for products like this are very rarely the people actually producing the game - especially for a game with licensed content. It's very possible no one in Gameloft even has final say on anything in this game, needing to run everything by an executive within Disney beforehand.


I also don't feel sorry for the folks that decide the odds or decide to have the games include these "loot chests", but I also agree that it's unlikely that they're the ones actually doing the programming.  It's rather like blaming the CMs selling the churros in the parks for a price increase.  They have to implement the change, but it's not their decision to increase the price.



mikegood2 said:


> *How  everyone doing in Striking Gold?*


I'm far behind the top players on my board, but the top person on my board has no name (it's blank) and has 892 trophies.  The person in fifth has 809...and then there are a fair number of "Toy Story Fan #", "Disney Fan #", "Mickey Mouse Fan #", "Donald is the best #" players in the rest of the top 50 (I'd be curious to know how many of those are "real" people - maybe they're real, but the names seem awfully suspicious).


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> I'm far behind the top players on my board, but the top person on my board has no name (it's blank) and has 892 trophies.  The person in fifth has 809...and then there are a fair number of "Toy Story Fan #", "Disney Fan #", "Mickey Mouse Fan #", "Donald is the best #" players in the rest of the top 50 (I'd be curious to know how many of those are "real" people - maybe they're real, but the names seem awfully suspicious).


I was given one of those names, too, when I first started.  Until you create a profile or link it to your social media, you are automatically assigned one of those "Fan" names.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *How  everyone doing in Striking Gold?*
> 
> My top 5 has gotten really competitive! Been yo-yoing between 1-3 all day, but about 1/2 hour behind one player. Currently only a 21 trophy difference in the top 5. Luckily I’m about 75 trophies ahead of 6th and 7th is about 310 behind.


Number one just hit 500.  I'm in 4th place with 297.  Except for 1st place, 2nd thru 7th are all within 30 of each other.  It's really competitive.  I keep alternating between 3rd and 4th.  But it seems like it keeps changing every hour.  I wish the people on my leader board would go to sleep.  I really need those chests.  I have a total of 20 Grumpy tokens so far.  80 to go....sure could use those 5 chests.  Good luck everyone, I know most of us need those Grumpy chests.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> *How  everyone doing in Striking Gold?*
> 
> My top 5 has gotten really competitive! Been yo-yoing between 1-3 all day, but about 1/2 hour behind one player. Currently only a 21 trophy difference in the top 5. Luckily I’m about 75 trophies ahead of 6th and 7th is about 310 behind.




So I'm in 123 place at the moment with 403 trophies.  Spots 1 and 2 have 836 each, spots 3 and 4 have 810 each and spot 5 has 795....  I don't know how they are doing it, but I was a schmuck who spent way too many gems on Grumpy, so if someone else can get the top spot, to get the chests, to get Grumpy, then good for them.  I still don't know how they are getting all the gems though.


----------



## McNs

mikegood2 said:


> *How  everyone doing in Striking Gold?*
> 
> My top 5 has gotten really competitive! Been yo-yoing between 1-3 all day, but about 1/2 hour behind one player. Currently only a 21 trophy difference in the top 5. Luckily I’m about 75 trophies ahead of 6th and 7th is about 310 behind.


Hopeless!

I’m in 350th place. Been crazy busy and not able to keep up. Given I’ve ruled out grumpy I might just focus on leveling up


----------



## LindseyJo22

I am so behind now - have been without internet for a couple of days while visiting family (and with awful reception, which meant even using cell data was impossible).  In like 300-something place on trophies and just now starting on Snow White's stuff - ack!


----------



## mmmears

1st on my board is at 836 trophies.  I'm in the 30s now with a little over 500.  I can't play all night, so I keep dropping down when I wake up in the morning. I  was hoping to finish in the top 50 for the event currency and chests, but it's not looking too great right now.

Meanwhile I am trying to resist leveling up my characters because I'm seriously concerned about the amount of EC I'm going to need to finish the event.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> 1st on my board is at 836 trophies.  I'm in the 30s now with a little over 500.  I can't play all night, so I keep dropping down when I wake up in the morning. I  was hoping to finish in the top 50 for the event currency and chests, but it's not looking too great right now.
> 
> Meanwhile I am trying to resist leveling up my characters because I'm seriously concerned about the amount of EC I'm going to need to finish the event.


I am roughly the same as you in all accounts


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> *How  everyone doing in Striking Gold?*
> 
> My top 5 has gotten really competitive! Been yo-yoing between 1-3 all day, but about 1/2 hour behind one player. Currently only a 21 trophy difference in the top 5. Luckily I’m about 75 trophies ahead of 6th and 7th is about 310 behind.



I’m in 29th with 275 trophies, 1st place has 512 and 5th has 454. I’ll be happy as long as I can stay in the top 50 to get those 3 chests. 

Snow White is at level 4, everyone else is at 5 and ready for 6 except Happy who is one ear hat away from being ready to level. I will get Snow White to level 5 and focus on collecting EC as well as grinding for Grumpy tokens until Sleepy is unlocked.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I have all Snow White characters ready to level up, but I'm afraid to spend the EC.  Do we have any idea how much the Queen will cost yet?  Still hoping Sleepy will be a Dec 25 gift.  I only have 21k in EC.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have all Snow White characters ready to level up, but I'm afraid to spend the EC.  Do we have any idea how much the Queen will cost yet?  Still hoping Sleepy will be a Dec 25 gift.  I only have 21k in EC.



I'm not counting on getting a character for a gift.  That would make people less likely to need to pay to get the queen, and they seem to like to have people run out of time.  I have 30K EC at the moment, and I'm trying to get as much as I can since I'm guessing the queen will be a lot.  And I'm thinking Sleepy won't be free (would be nice if he is, though).  I'm leveling up the "cheap" characters (the ones that cost hundreds of EC to level up instead of the ones that cost thousands) since I'm caught up on the story and want to do something.  I hope I'll have enough though.


----------



## luther10

lmmatooki said:


> I am roughly the same as you in all accounts





mmmears said:


> 1st on my board is at 836 trophies.  I'm in the 30s now with a little over 500.  I can't play all night, so I keep dropping down when I wake up in the morning. I  was hoping to finish in the top 50 for the event currency and chests, but it's not looking too great right now.
> 
> Meanwhile I am trying to resist leveling up my characters because I'm seriously concerned about the amount of EC I'm going to need to finish the event.


Think I'm in the same leaderboard as you two.  Number 1 in my board now has 931, and I'm 39 with 503.  It's going to be a struggle from now on to stay in the top 50... I think I need to pull both Happy and Dopey out from gathering Grumpy tokens to getting the trophies...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> *How  everyone doing in Striking Gold?*
> 
> My top 5 has gotten really competitive! Been yo-yoing between 1-3 all day, but about 1/2 hour behind one player. Currently only a 21 trophy difference in the top 5. Luckily I’m about 75 trophies ahead of 6th and 7th is about 310 behind.



Mine is similar - though #1 is way out ahead and then 2-5 have been swapping around.  At this point all are like 60+ ahead of #6 which is all that really matters

First time for one I tried entering the event later and it seems to be paying off as I am currently in 3rd with 446 vs last event I was in 7th place with 811


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have all Snow White characters ready to level up, but I'm afraid to spend the EC.  Do we have any idea how much the Queen will cost yet?  Still hoping Sleepy will be a Dec 25 gift.  I only have 21k in EC.



Definitely think he will be the gift


----------



## DMMom

For everyone who lost sleep (including myself) to get to the top of the leader board, good luck getting Grumpy.  I’m only at 16 owls and 7 hats. I really don’t want to have to spend a lot on gambling chests at the end.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *How  everyone doing in Striking Gold?*



I am currently #2 with 411 trophies.  I started about a day and a half into the event.  And no, I have never once foolishly set my alarm to wake up all night long to stay in the top 5 of a pointless online game.  I value my life, my job, and my health too much to be doing that.


----------



## ISmellBeef

supernova said:


> I am currently #2 with 411 trophies.  I started about a day and a half into the event.  And no, I have never once foolishly set my alarm to wake up all night long to stay in the top 5 of a pointless online game.  I value my life, my job, and my health too much to be doing that.


my boards number one has 1,090 trophies...


----------



## supernova

ISmellBeef said:


> my boards number one has 1,090 trophies...


For this kind of event, I usually wind up accidentally starting early by tapping around too quickly.  This time I really took care NOT to tap on trophies.  Paid off.


----------



## ISmellBeef

supernova said:


> For this kind of event, I usually wind up accidentally starting early by tapping around too quickly.  This time I really took care NOT to tap on trophies.  Paid off.


I live in Japan so I guess they take Disney here really seriously...  I stilk don't have all characters and rides for the trophies so i can forget about a top placement :/


----------



## Mattimation

Came in 30th, so got the three chests. No Grumpy, but I am now halfway to getting all of his owls (Yay?), and I did get a dwarf ears hat stand, which I'm taking as a win - at least it was something more interesting than happiness.


----------



## SunDial

I finished in 3rd with 499.    The 5 chests gave me 5 owls, 3 ears, 300 EC, a Queen's Throne, and a Snow White bench.  My totals so far are 24 owls and 13 ears.   No chance of Grumpy at this pace.  Not wasting gems in chests unless I am within a couple of items.


----------



## mikegood2

The good news is I ended up 4th and got my 5 magical chests. The bad news is most chests were a joke. First got me an owl, *second got me 1 +5 happiness Card*, 3rd 2 ears and the 4th and 5th got me 100 EC, some happiness and a worthless decoration.

I did bite the bullet and bought enough chest to get my Grumpy Wednesday night. I spend just over 400 of my gem reserve on magical chests and any gems I made during the event went into buying chests. I’m guessing it cost 600 - 700 gems total?


----------



## LeCras

mikegood2 said:


> I did bite the bullet and bought enough chest to get my Grumpy Wednesday night. I spend just over 400 of my gem reserve on magical chests and any gems I made during the event went into buying chests. I’m guessing it cost 600 - 700 gems total?



I spent just over 600 on mine. I had been hoarding for ages (including logging in on two devices every day to collect 4 movie gems) and had just over 1,400 so it didn't feel so bad. Have Grumpy at level 7 now!


----------



## mmmears

Anyone think they know how high we have to level Snow White to finish this event?  Mine is at L4 right now, and I have all the stuff to level her up, but it's a whopping 2,800 EC and I'm worried about spending that much and then not having enough for the Queen.

As you might be able to tell, I'm tired of sitting here making no progress and waiting for the next part of the event to begin.  I'm glad there's extra time so people who aren't there yet can catch up though.  If I could only get that last Shere Khan ear hat... that would keep me from doing anything about this for the next 24 hrs


----------



## supernova

I got burned by this trophy event because I was too close to leveling up Grumpy.  I came in second and won the five chests, but as it turns out I only really needed two chests.  The other three were a waste.  It did allow me to go one over in the ear hats, but had I leveled him up before the event ended, I would have had better luck.  Turning over nothing but happiness and other small miscellaneous prizes was a let down... suddenly the red cards stopped.  Ugh.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> As you might be able to tell, I'm tired of sitting here making no progress and waiting for the next part of the event to begin.  I'm glad there's extra time so people who aren't there yet can catch up though.  If I could only get that last Shere Khan ear hat... that would keep me from doing anything about this for the next 24 hrs


Are you trying to welcome him or bring him to 10?


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I got burned by this trophy event because I was too close to leveling up Grumpy.  I came in second and won the five chests, but as it turns out I only really needed two chests.  The other three were a waste.  It did allow me to go one over in the ear hats, but had I leveled him up before the event ended, I would have had better luck.  Turning over nothing but happiness and other small miscellaneous prizes was a let down... suddenly the red cards stopped.  Ugh.


I just opened my 5 chests that I struggled to get.  2 Grumpy hats, 6 owls, 800 EC and another throne.  I agree on the 'let down' part of your comment.  I didn't think I'd be lucky enough to get Grumpy, but only 2 hats?!?  Not to sound like I'm weaving a conspiracy theory...but it almost seems like the interns are intentionally trying to drag this out.  I'm probably just being paranoid.  They would never be that cruel.....


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I just opened my 5 chests that I struggled to get.  2 Grumpy hats, 6 owls, 800 EC and another throne.  I agree on the 'let down' part of your comment.  I didn't think I'd be lucky enough to get Grumpy, but only 2 hats?!?  Not to sound like I'm weaving a conspiracy theory...but it almost seems like the interns are intentionally trying to drag this out.  I'm probably just being paranoid.  They would never be that cruel.....


Good theory, though.  Because usually with only a week or so left, they offer the villain at some ridiculous price hoping that a few panicky idiots will actually part with $15 or more when they still have a whole damn week to play.  Wondering how much they are going to ultimately offer Grumpy for?  And what will happen with the tokens players have collected towards him thus far?  Stupid interns...


----------



## LeCras

supernova said:


> I got burned by this trophy event because I was too close to leveling up Grumpy.  I came in second and won the five chests, but as it turns out I only really needed two chests.



Really pleased I realised beforehand that I was just one hat away from being able to level him up - I spent 15 gems on a chest so I could get as much as possible from the chests.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Anyone think they know how high we have to level Snow White to finish this event?  Mine is at L4 right now, and I have all the stuff to level her up, but it's a whopping 2,800 EC and I'm worried about spending that much and then not having enough for the Queen.
> 
> As you might be able to tell, I'm tired of sitting here making no progress and waiting for the next part of the event to begin.  I'm glad there's extra time so people who aren't there yet can catch up though.  If I could only get that last Shere Khan ear hat... that would keep me from doing anything about this for the next 24 hrs



Don’t know how high we need to get her, but I just leveled mine to 6 and she has a mission, but it’s only a yellow one. If you are just sitting around waiting until the queen, I’d bite the bullet and level Snow. I understand the concern on having enough EC for the Queen, but your probably OK. As far as gem conversion goes, the question you have to ask yourself is if it’s worth 1 1/2 gems ( 2K = 1 gem) to level SW. For me it’s worth the cost.

I want to have 30K saved up for when the Queen is ready. Anything over that I’m spending on “cheap” character levels like Doc and Dopey who I currently have at level 8 And their level costs are under 650 EC. Bashful will stay at level 7 because he costs 3.5K EC and requires 16 Poison Apples.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I have a very random question.  What's with the one or two magic, when you get the chests?  Does anyone know what that's about?


----------



## Sazzafraz

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I have a very random question.  What's with the one or two magic, when you get the chests?  Does anyone know what that's about?


I think that's simply the icon they use to show you have one or two "magic" chests.  I guess they didn't program in the actual chest icon.


----------



## McCoy

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I have a very random question.  What's with the one or two magic, when you get the chests?  Does anyone know what that's about?


I believe it's just a visually poor representation of how many chests you are receiving.

EDIT: Beat me to it!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Sazzafraz said:


> I think that's simply the icon they use to show you have one or two "magic" chests.  I guess they didn't program in the actual chest icon.





McCoy said:


> I believe it's just a visually poor representation of how many chests you are receiving.
> 
> EDIT: Beat me to it!




Thank you both!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Are you trying to welcome him or bring him to 10?



I'm one ear hat away from Level 10.  Just want this one over and done with, but I'm guessing that one ear might take 2-3 weeks to appear.

I also have the Queen of Hearts ready to go to Level 9, so I might just take the chance and do that while I'm waiting...


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm one ear hat away from Level 10.  Just want this one over and done with, but I'm guessing that one ear might take 2-3 weeks to appear.
> 
> I also have the Queen of Hearts ready to go to Level 9, so I might just take the chance and do that while I'm waiting...


I just finished the 16-hour ordeal earlier this week to bring the Queen to 9.  You'll be happy to know that she needs 40 of each item to go to ten.  But hey, at least her drops are far better than Shere Khan.  I'm so happy to have finished him off a few weeks ago.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> I just finished the 16-hour ordeal earlier this week to bring the Queen to 9.  You'll be happy to know that she needs 40 of each item to go to ten.  But hey, at least her drops are far better than Shere Khan.  I'm so happy to have finished him off a few weeks ago.



Queens drops have been fantastic during Snow White event, I started with her at 7 got her to 8 easily and then had all of the drops for her to go to 9 in 3 days...she can stay there for now after you mentioning 40 of each. I have a chest bank full of gold and cant remember if her items drop in gold chests, probably wasting my time as those gold that drop each event are normally pretty useless.
As for Shere Khan he too collected for 2 levels from 5 to 7 where he is stuck for now, no rush for him I am happy with the extra drops during the event I have had so far dont want to push my luck.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I just finished the 16-hour ordeal earlier this week to bring the Queen to 9.  You'll be happy to know that she needs 40 of each item to go to ten.  But hey, at least her drops are far better than Shere Khan.  I'm so happy to have finished him off a few weeks ago.



Oh great!  40 of each one huh?   That won't take long at all.   

I just got that last ear hat.  But if I level up the Queen of Hearts then my Alice characters will have something to do this week instead of just taking up space.  So I'm likely to send her up to L9 and start that long, long quest for 80 more of her items.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Beccybooboo

I didnt bother with the gold trophies, Grumpy is almost ready for level 7 and didnt want to take away someone elses opportunity to get him. Was happy with EC and 1 chest.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> Oh great!  40 of each one huh?   That won't take long at all.
> 
> I just got that last ear hat.  But if I level up the Queen of Hearts then my Alice characters will have something to do this week instead of just taking up space.  So I'm likely to send her up to L9 and start that long, long quest for 80 more of her items.  Thanks for the heads up.



Do you know if she drops in gold chests as I am thinking about forgoing the 75EC she gives and doing this too. Then she will be free to drop for Snow White who she will drop for in 2 days. The Alice characters are sick of making tea cups.


----------



## mmmears

Yeah that EC she drops takes 12 hours (she is in the middle of doing that right now), so I think I'm willing to give up that amount to level her up.  At least then I'll have a good start on getting her to the next level by the time the event is over.


----------



## AlohaBerry

lmmatooki said:


> I would personally like to have Princess and the Frog be added! It is one of my favorites! It would be cool to see the animation if they had them transform into frogs. Tiana, Prince Naveen, Dr. Facilier, Charlotte, Louis, Ray, Mama Odie, and I would like to have even more of them but I really doubt that would any more but I could be wrong considering this event haha



Immatooki, Congrats!
And may your Princess and the Frog wishes all come true!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I just finished the 16-hour ordeal earlier this week to bring the Queen to 9.  You'll be happy to know that she needs 40 of each item to go to ten.  But hey, at least her drops are far better than Shere Khan.  I'm so happy to have finished him off a few weeks ago.





mmmears said:


> Oh great!  40 of each one huh?   That won't take long at all.
> 
> I just got that last ear hat.  But if I level up the Queen of Hearts then my Alice characters will have something to do this week instead of just taking up space.  So I'm likely to send her up to L9 and start that long, long quest for 80 more of her items.  Thanks for the heads up.



Honestly, 40 looks much worse than it actually is. I leveled mine to 9 at the beginning of the event and I already have mine at 35 and 37. I’m possibly looking at a Christmas miracle, unless I just jinxed myself, and will have mine done by Christmas Day.  It really helps not having to worry about leveling any other Alice characters.

Finished collecting all my Shere Khan items early in the event. My plan is to wait until after the event to max Shere Queen.

Also, plan on leveling up my level 8 Toy Alien overnight. If I work thinks out right, I’ll also be ready to max him after the event ends. Thinking I’ll just focus on collecting the claws and use elixir to buy his hats. Honestly, what else can I use the Elixar on?

*EDIT:* *NOOOO!!!* What were the interns thinking? Just checked and they are no longer selling the Alien items, but I can buy Pepermint lollipop and Reindeer Headband stand.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Well, been a good week... Spent every gem on Grumpy. Paid real dough on any bundle involving characters and rides. Have plenty of room for all. Queen fight number 1 is done. I am leveling up 6 dwarves and SW. Almost all at 5. And now I wait while drumming my fingers waiting til the release of Sleepy and the Queen.

But the cherry on top is that the elusive Zootopia ride finally arrived. A bit anticlimactic. And yes, I still had that space saves for it.... So that was nice.

O happy day


----------



## AJGolden1013

I gotta say, I REALLY like the home feature.  I'm up to nearly 3.3 million and I was never able to get that before, so this makes me very happy.  I would like it, of course, if it were more than 8 magic per hour, but it's building so, I'll take it and be happy,


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also, plan on leveling up my level 8 Toy Alien overnight. If I work thinks out right, I’ll also be ready to max him after the event ends. Thinking I’ll just focus on collecting the claws and use elixir to buy his hats. Honestly, what else can I use the Elixar on?
> 
> *EDIT:* *NOOOO!!!* What were the interns thinking? Just checked and they are no longer selling the Alien items, but I can buy Pepermint lollipop and Reindeer Headband stand.


Thanks for mentioning that, actually.   I finished my alien a couple of months ago so I haven't bothered checking Merlin's shop in forever.  Picked up one of each stand.  And I'm still sitting on 21,061 elixirs.


----------



## empresslilly

mikegood2 said:


> *EDIT:* *NOOOO!!!* What were the interns thinking? Just checked and they are no longer selling the Alien items, but I can buy Pepermint lollipop and Reindeer Headband stand.



I just checked in with Merlin and the Alien's tokens are still there for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 There are 3 tabs now: Tokens, Kingdom and Chests.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Are you maxed out on any of the tokens? They don't appear for purchase if that's the case.


----------



## mikegood2

empresslilly said:


> I just checked in with Merlin and the Alien's tokens are still there for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 tabs now: Tokens, Kingdom and Chests.





JamesGarvey said:


> Are you maxed out on any of the tokens? They don't appear for purchase if that's the case.



My bad, they still are there!  I didn’t start leveling my Alien up yet. Decided to level up a 4 hour dwarf first since the Alien takes 16 hours. Forgot I did that when I posted my previous post.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Thanks for mentioning that, actually.   I finished my alien a couple of months ago so I haven't bothered checking Merlin's shop in forever.  Picked up one of each stand.  And I'm still sitting on 21,061 elixirs.



Yep, my Alien is at 10, too.  Got all the items through his own hard work, though.  I've been saving my potions for something else.  Now I'll have to check out those new items Merlin has in stock!


----------



## Suz333

Is there a task for welcoming the queen?

The task to welcome Sleepy is sitting there on my list of quests, but I don’t have anything for the queen.  There’s some quests I haven’t completed but everything is yellow except for Sleepy and creepy trees.

Does anyone have a quest to welcome the queen?  If yes, do you remember what triggered it?  I’ve been trying to get my event characters to level 6.  Snow and Happy are trailing, but the others are there. (Well, I don’t have Grumpy.)


----------



## Mattimation

Suz333 said:


> Is there a task for welcoming the queen?
> 
> The task to welcome Sleepy is sitting there on my list of quests, but I don’t have anything for the queen.  There’s some quests I haven’t completed but everything is yellow except for Sleepy and creepy trees.
> 
> Does anyone have a quest to welcome the queen?  If yes, do you remember what triggered it?  I’ve been trying to get my event characters to level 6.  Snow and Happy are trailing, but the others are there. (Well, I don’t have Grumpy.)



No, there is no quest to welcome the evil queen yet for anyone. After we welcome sleepy we’ll have to fight the queen again, then we can welcome her


----------



## Suz333

Mattimation said:


> No, there is no quest to welcome the evil queen yet for anyone. After we welcome sleepy we’ll have to fight the queen again, then we can welcome her



Yay, thanks for letting me know.  I was starting to get nervous.


----------



## lmmatooki

AlohaBerry said:


> Immatooki, Congrats!
> And may your Princess and the Frog wishes all come true!


Awe thank you!!


----------



## lmmatooki

I HAVE GRUMPY, GUYS!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

lmmatooki said:


> I HAVE GRUMPY GUYS!


You should treat your boyfriends better then! 
Sorry....couldn't resist


----------



## karmstr112

empresslilly said:


> I just checked in with Merlin and the Alien's tokens are still there for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 tabs now: Tokens, Kingdom and Chests.



I've been holding off using the elixir to level up Alien to level 9 until I see if the Queen or Sleepy need them.


----------



## lmmatooki

Prince Chow Mein said:


> You should treat your boyfriends better then!
> Sorry....couldn't resist


Haha I fixed it!


----------



## AlohaBerry

I still have alien items for elixir in Merlin's store. But when he gets the number of let's say hats, then they disappear. So don't worry! Once you level him up under level 10, they should still be there.


----------



## PrincessS121212

AlohaBerry said:


> Well, been a good week...
> 
> But the cherry on top is that the elusive Zootopia ride finally arrived. A bit anticlimactic. And yes, I still had that space saves for it.... So that was nice.
> 
> O happy day


Oh sure, rub it in   I'm still waiting on the elusive zootopia racetrack.  Spent all my gems on grumpy chests so now I can't get platinum unless I spend my elixirs, but that is so expensive that you can really only buy about 2 before running out of elixirs again.

A note of warning to people leveling up queen of hearts or shere khan, the evil queen will probably have either epic or legendary token drops, so unless you are leveling them from 9 to 10, you may want to hold off so their token drops don't interfere with the queen's drops.


----------



## PrincessS121212

mmmears said:


> Yep, my Alien is at 10, too.  Got all the items through his own hard work, though.  I've been saving my potions for something else.  Now I'll have to check out those new items Merlin has in stock!



Lucky.  My alien is still at 7, almost ready for level 8 but I need buzz for the last 4 ear drops and he's busy getting me EC for SW event.  
Shere khan has all his tokens ready to go to level 9, so fingers crossed he'll finally be done by the next event.
I should have queen of hearts ready to go to 9 as well tomorrow, but I won't level her up until after SW.  Still have all the other Alice characters at 8 or 9, so I'll have plenty to keep me busy when SW ends.


----------



## aussiebill10

Been trying for a week to get 2 more ears for She Khan and trying to get items to get Queen of hearts just as elusive


----------



## luther10

How is everyone's Grumpy tokens coming along?  I only have 24 owls and 20 ears....., and Happy and Dopey are grinding nonstop 24 hours a day... so I wonder how many chests I need to buy in the end, lol.....


----------



## Beccybooboo

luther10 said:


> How is everyone's Grumpy tokens coming along?  I only have 24 owls and 20 ears....., and Happy and Dopey are grinding nonstop 24 hours a day... so I wonder how many chests I need to buy in the end, lol.....



Good luck may you welcome Grumpy soon


----------



## AJGolden1013

I have somehow built my EC up to a little more than 40K.  I'm thinking this is good for the Evil Queen, and thanks to everyone here explaining things to me, and how to collect magic I have 3,336,508.  Thank you all for your explanations and assistance!


----------



## Busybee46

How is it even possible that almost as soon as a happiness event starts, there are people with over 20? i now have 8 and the leaders on my board over 30. i don't understand.


----------



## AlohaBerry

PrincessS121212 said:


> Oh sure, rub it in   I'm still waiting on the elusive zootopia racetrack.  Spent all my gems on grumpy chests so now I can't get platinum unless I spend my elixirs, but that is so expensive that you can really only buy about 2 before running out of elixirs again.
> 
> A note of warning to people leveling up queen of hearts or shere khan, the evil queen will probably have either epic or legendary token drops, so unless you are leveling them from 9 to 10, you may want to hold off so their token drops don't interfere with the queen's drops.



So after spending too much on buying several Platinum chests a while back... and winning extra magic and decorations I already had and other annoyances... I put a bench in the center of it's spot where I intended to put it. Then I figured it would come or not. Everyone in Zootopia is at ten but the useless chief. And in the past what 6 weeks?? I only got only 2 Platinum  (and 3 gold) chests randomly!! Crappy odds. But somehow it worked. The bummer is that it did nothing except let Nick and the chief do 6 hour tasks finally. Of course, it's a moot point since they are now stuffed in the Castle "home" out if my way.

So.... For you and all the others waiting for  the Zootopia ride or the Haunted House or any elusive ride, don't worry it might show up within a few months or so! 

Lastly I have kept Shere Kahn at level 2. As someone said he's a $@#(_ so I decided to boycott him until everyone is at level 10 and there is no event. Which at this point, may be never!
Muhhahaha.


----------



## Onceler

Busybee46 said:


> How is it even possible that almost as soon as a happiness event starts, there are people with over 20? i now have 8 and the leaders on my board over 30. i don't understand.



Some people anticipate the wish granter events and leave a bunch of wishes unclaimed.  As soon as the contest starts, they click on the unclaimed wishes and get a head start on everyone else. I'm not certain, but I think I read that you can have twenty-something unclaimed wishes hanging around.


----------



## mmmears

I can only have 8 unclaimed wishes in my game. There is no way for me to have any more than that.


----------



## luther10

Right now, I have over 25 wish bubbles on main street...  I haven't really been clicking on them after that last happiness event, I only click on them when it is required to keep my happiness near 90%.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Busybee46 said:


> How is it even possible that almost as soon as a happiness event starts, there are people with over 20? i now have 8 and the leaders on my board over 30. i don't understand.



Some let them build up knowing the event will start, others play offline then come online. It is possible, your best bet is to delay starting holding on to your happiness then you will get a less competition board.

Edit: Also after getting to 99% once you can reach 99% again this is reserve to keep happiness at its highest.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> I can only have 8 unclaimed wishes in my game. There is no way for me to have any more than that.



I dont tend to hang on to them much either. Have a few floating around to click on, to boost happiness back up to 99%.


----------



## Lady Libra

mmmears said:


> I can only have 8 unclaimed wishes in my game. There is no way for me to have any more than that.



Are you on Apple or Android? Because I think I've read somewhere that Apple has a maximum of 8 and Android either doesn't have a maximum or it's something like 25 or so.


----------



## SunDial

The most uncollected wishes I have ever had at once was 25.   I also only collect them when my happiness dips below 90.  

I have not joined in this wishes collecting that yet. Does anybody know what the prizes are? Are they similar to the trophy event we just finished?


----------



## mmmears

Lady Libra said:


> Are you on Apple or Android? Because I think I've read somewhere that Apple has a maximum of 8 and Android either doesn't have a maximum or it's something like 25 or so.



Apple.  And I only click on them when I need to.  When I don't need to it stops at 8 and I don't get any further requests until I click on one.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> A note of warning to people leveling up queen of hearts or shere khan, the evil queen will probably have either epic or legendary token drops, so unless you are leveling them from 9 to 10, you may want to hold off so their token drops don't interfere with the queen's drops.


Neither of those film's characters are offering Event Currency, so I'm figuring that neither will be offering character tokens, either.  Hopefully I'm safe with attempting to keep leveling up the Queen of Hearts.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> Oh sure, rub it in   I'm still waiting on the elusive zootopia racetrack.  Spent all my gems on grumpy chests so now I can't get platinum unless I spend my elixirs, but that is so expensive that you can really only buy about 2 before running out of elixirs again.
> 
> A note of warning to people leveling up queen of hearts or shere khan, the evil queen will probably have either epic or legendary token drops, so unless you are leveling them from 9 to 10, you may want to hold off so their token drops don't interfere with the queen's drops.



You and me, both.    I also refer to it as the "Elusive Zootopia Racetrack" and at this point I think it's just a myth.  

I just finished getting the queen of hearts to L9.  The characters who drop her tokens don't seem to part of the Snow White event at all, so with what seems to be very little crossover I took the calculated risk and went ahead and did it.  I really want to finish up the Alice event at this point.  Shere Khan is now leveling up to 10, so thank goodness that one's behind me.  :


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Neither of those film's characters are offering Event Currency, so I'm figuring that neither will be offering character tokens, either.  Hopefully I'm safe with attempting to keep leveling up the Queen of Hearts.



You posted while I was typing out my post.  That's the way I saw it, too, and I went ahead and got that one out of the way now since I didn't have anything better to do in my game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> How is everyone's Grumpy tokens coming along?  I only have 24 owls and 20 ears....., and Happy and Dopey are grinding nonstop 24 hours a day... so I wonder how many chests I need to buy in the end, lol.....


I have 18 owls and 13 ears.  I had been using Happy and Dopey on other things.  I have them working on Grumpy now.


----------



## 10CJ

supernova said:


> Neither of those film's characters are offering Event Currency, so I'm figuring that neither will be offering character tokens, either.  Hopefully I'm safe with attempting to keep leveling up the Queen of Hearts.


Do Shere Khan’s items still appear in the chests? I think they were in Platinum chests before right?


----------



## winterbell82

So I finally ponied up the rest of my gems to get Grumpy. He is helpful and his “washing up” task is adorable. He just stands by the river with his arms crossed and checks his dirty hands. Grumpy little guy was worth my gems lol.


----------



## supernova

10CJ said:


> Do Shere Khan’s items still appear in the chests? I think they were in Platinum chests before right?


Yes, they were definitely in platinum chests.  I managed to finish Shere Khan off back in November, so even if they are still there, they won't show in my rewards list.  Can anyone else help him out with this one?  @mmmears?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mmmears said:


> Apple.  And I only click on them when I need to.  When I don't need to it stops at 8 and I don't get any further requests until I click on one.



Its not an apple vs android thing im apple only and have def stockpiled over 20 after a platinum chest has kept me so high i didnt need to use them


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yes, they were definitely in platinum chests.  I managed to finish Shere Khan off back in November, so even if they are still there, they won't show in my rewards list.  Can anyone else help him out with this one?  @mmmears?



My Shere Khan is leveling up to 10 right now, so I can't see  whether or not his items are in the chests, but I also remember that they were there the last time I looked.


----------



## mmmears

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Its not an apple vs android thing im apple only and have def stockpiled over 20 after a platinum chest has kept me so high i didnt need to use them



That's so weird that some of us (or at least one of us  ) is stuck with a max of 8.  And it's been that way since I started playing.  I wish I could have more since sometimes, when my characters are all on long term tasks, I run out of those happy faces in my park.


----------



## go oilers go

mmmears said:


> That's so weird that some of us (or at least one of us  ) is stuck with a max of 8.  And it's been that way since I started playing.  I wish I could have more since sometimes, when my characters are all on long term tasks, I run out of those happy faces in my park.


I'm apple and also stuck at 8...


----------



## Busybee46

supernova said:


> Neither of those film's characters are offering Event Currency, so I'm figuring that neither will be offering character tokens, either.  Hopefully I'm safe with attempting to keep leveling up the Queen of Hearts.


I thought I saw the Queen of Hearts at level 8 has a SW related task? She is busy right now, so I can't ask her... but I am working on getting her tokens to hopefully get her there before it's too late for this event.


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> I thought I saw the Queen of Hearts at level 8 has a SW related task? She is busy right now, so I can't ask her... but I am working on getting her tokens to hopefully get her there before it's too late for this event.


Yes, but she is the only one.  Twelve hours to earn the (extremely) reduced event currency.  But since the majority of us only have her to level up, the rest of the characters can safely work on her tokens and not interfere with the Snow White character tokens.


----------



## supernova

Hey, if we are lucky, maybe the final Advent Calendar gift will be the three useless Frozen costumes.  Man, after they conned a bunch of players out of fifteen bucks, that whole thing disappeared pretty quickly and silently.  I just checked, and now the three costumes all say "coming soon".  Guess that debacle proved to be another Gameloft intern cash grab attempt.  My utmost sympathy for the fools who fell for it.  I hope you are enjoying Olaf's bowtie.


----------



## kyrkea333

CallieMar said:


> Aw, I’m sorry this hasn’t worked for you yet!  Hopefully the RNG looks more kindly on you and starts dropping more gems soon.
> 
> I got 2 owls and one ear hat from 2 magical chests today (one for the event and one for the daily reward). I’m at 9 owls and 9 ear hats. Dopey has been conisistently dropping hats for me, so I think I have a decent chance of hitting 40, but the owls are going to be a real stretch. Like I said previously, I’ll keep going until the very end, and if I’m close enough I’ll consider buying a few chests.


Good news! I am finally starting to get gems from parades! Maybe my fifth slot just needed a few days to warm up!  Glad I read your post! Maybe they read this thread and felt awful about me not getting gems!


----------



## Windwaker4444

They are still in my platinum chests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quick question - I am trying to wait to enter the "granting wishes" event - does anyone know when it ends?  Don't want to miss it entirely


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Quick question - I am trying to wait to enter the "granting wishes" event - does anyone know when it ends?  Don't want to miss it entirely


In two days.  You can actually safely click on the leaderboard and at the top of the message that shows you haven't ranked yet, it shows the countdown.


----------



## LeCras

So...one more sleep until we can welcome the Evil Queen - oh, and Christmas LOL! How is everyone doing with the event? I've got all the characters at lvl 6, apart from Grumpy who's lvl 7 and I've done all the quests so far including the non-essential ones. I have 43k event currency and sending everyone out on their shortest tasks to try and get as much as possible before tomorrow. I feel ready!


----------



## Busybee46

Happy Christmas all! Have a lovely day, regardless of what happens in DMK!! Xxxx


----------



## mikegood2

LeCras said:


> So...one more sleep until we can welcome the Evil Queen - oh, and Christmas LOL! How is everyone doing with the event? I've got all the characters at lvl 6, apart from Grumpy who's lvl 7 and I've done all the quests so far including the non-essential ones. I have 43k event currency and sending everyone out on their shortest tasks to try and get as much as possible before tomorrow. I feel ready!



*Bashful* - Level 7 (ready to level)
*Happy* - Level 8 (ready to level)
*Sneezy* - Level 7 (ready to level)
*Dopey*- Leveling to 9
*Happy* - Level 7
*Grumpy* - Level 4 (will level to 5 tonight)
*Snow White* - Level 6 (ready to level)

*EC* - 37K
*Poison Apples* - 16

Currently 18th with 37 wishes in Wish Granters. Lower than I would prefer, but celebrated an early Christmas with my brothers family yesterday, so I didn’t play for most of the afternoon. Also a little disappointed in my niece who slacked off on her Magic Kingdom play for her uncle duties. Apparently she was more interested in her gifts.


----------



## JamesGarvey

21 wishes to collect when I opt in to the mini event
16/60 owls, 9/40 ears on grumpy. Pretty much certain that won't be happening outside of a full drop
Sitting on 40k event currency.
Doc & Dopey level 7 and ready to go to 8, everyone else 6 and ready to go to 7
Got Mine train this morning


----------



## LeCras

Hmm...now I'm second guessing my decision to stop the levelling at 6... All the SW characters are ready to level but it would be foolish to start that process now...right?!?


----------



## JamesGarvey

5 is usually the highest needed to complete an event, anything equal or above is fine. I'm stalling out on mine to focus on event currency to try and max out the gem reward at the end.


----------



## LeCras

JamesGarvey said:


> 5 is usually the highest needed to complete an event, anything equal or above is fine. I'm stalling out on mine to focus on event currency to try and max out the gem reward at the end.



Yes, that's my thinking too. Thanks for talking me down.


----------



## mikegood2

LeCras said:


> Hmm...now I'm second guessing my decision to stop the levelling at 6... All the SW characters are ready to level but it would be foolish to start that process now...right?!?



Nope, nothing wrong with stopping at 6 since we have 2 more coming tomorrow! Definitely would be a mistake to level another right now.

I’ve got mine higher than usually, because I see light at the end of the tunnel. My Shere Kahn and Queen are ready to level to 10 and Toy Alien is at level 9, so when the event is over I'll only have Alien and the Snow White characters that will need leveling. If I can work it out right, and they give us more of a breather between events, I have a small chance of max leveling ALL MY CHARACTERS before the next event! Is their any real advantage to doing that? No, but I’d love to be able to say I did. Worse case senario, I should be down to just the Evil Queen and possibly Grumpy, by the time the next event starts!


----------



## mmmears

Hmmm...  most of mine are at level 5.  Now I'm worried.  Not going to level them up though unless I have to.


----------



## hopemax

Merry Christmas Everyone!

I have spent the last 8 days visiting 7 theme parks.  I have my IOS game on my phone, 40K event currency, no Grumpy, not very many Grumpy tokens.  I've been playing my Windows game on my Dad's computer, but only really can check it twice a day.  I went ahead and bought the Happy / Attraction pack since I had $25 in Paypal.  I was able to finish everything so that I am ready to progress when things unlock tomorrow.  Only 20K in event currency, my characters are barely leveled.  I had to upgrade Bashful? before he was allowed to battle the Queen, so I hope I don't run into that roadblock when we get to the 2nd round of battles.  Also no Grumpy and barely any tokens for him.  At least the two days I missed on the Advent Calendar were pretty pointless.  I got the 10 gems, and the concession.  Tomorrow I can play more, then we are touring the WDW hotels on Tuesday before we fly home on Wednesday.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!  ...then we are touring the WDW hotels on Tuesday before we fly home on Wednesday.


That is, hands-down, my favorite part of visiting WDW.  Enjoy, and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Nope, nothing wrong with stopping at 6 since we have 2 more coming tomorrow! Definitely would be a mistake to level another right now.
> 
> I’ve got mine higher than usually, because I see light at the end of the tunnel. My Shere Kahn and Queen are ready to level to 10 and Toy Alien is at level 9, so when the event is over I'll only have Alien and the Snow White characters that will need leveling. If I can work it out right, and they give us more of a breather between events, I have a small chance of max leveling ALL MY CHARACTERS before the next event! Is their any real advantage to doing that? No, but I’d love to be able to say I did. Worse case senario, I should be down to just the Evil Queen and possibly Grumpy, by the time the next event starts!


Perhaps it was a glitch, but while my Queen was leveling up to 9, I was also able to level up a Snow White character.  Maybe the interns are allowing multiple characters as long as they are not part of the same storyline?


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> 5 is usually the highest needed to complete an event, anything equal or above is fine. I'm stalling out on mine to focus on event currency to try and max out the gem reward at the end.


At 6, most of the dwarfs had a yellow task unlocked.


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 18 owls and 13 ears.  I had been using Happy and Dopey on other things.  I have them working on Grumpy now.


I've been using Happy & Dopey much of the time hunting for Grumpy, have purchased a few chests to go along with what I've won in the mini events and I'm only at 31 owls and 17 ears. Unless Santa brings him, I doubt I'll be getting Grumpy in time.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Can I say it first?! Happy Christmas to all and to all a good night!

Aloha and Love to my DMK family... And may you all have visions of event currency dancing in your heads!


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> Happy Christmas all! Have a lovely day, regardless of what happens in DMK!! Xxxx





hopemax said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!.





AlohaBerry said:


> Can I say it first?! Happy Christmas to all and to all a good night!Aloha and Love to my DMK family... And may you all have visions of event currency dancing in your heads!



No.  But I guess you can be third?


----------



## ISmellBeef

Have a blessed Christmas time


----------



## AJGolden1013

Merry Christmas to all and may this lovely feeling of the day stay with us all year round.


----------



## Acer

I got king Louie in my chest


----------



## Aces86

Merry Christmas everyone!

Got the haunted mansion in my chest


----------



## ISmellBeef

I got Flash in my Chest... hmmm...


----------



## silly.old.bear

I got RC racers


----------



## JamesGarvey

Sapphire chest? Got Boo out of it.


----------



## nanlou

I got the mad tea party attraction in my chest.

And 5 happiness. As if anyone needs that. I was already at 99 due to the happiness event.


----------



## 10CJ

I got Boo! Am exited about that, she is cute.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Merry Christmas all!

I got 5 happiness, about 8k magic and 100 gems


----------



## Kat2165

I got Wall-e out of my sapphire chest! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## aussiebill10

Got Jack Sparrow which also got me 16 gems for completing that set
Must be Xmas as went 2 for 2 on She Khan ears today will hold off on leveling till Queen of Hearts can get to 8
Got Lucky with Sleepy items I took a guess at what jobs mich drop them and have one of each already and hope 2 more within an hr hoot a couple wrong so 3 hrs from those tasks finishing but at least the getting EC


----------



## karmstr112

I got 100 gems, I have all the other attractions & characters... except for Grumpy. 100 gems to gamble on getting Grumpy it is. Merry Christmas!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I got the Kracken attraction


----------



## hopemax

I got Mike & Sully to the Rescue in both games. I have a feeling it was programmed to give out the cheapest Premium thingy you still needed to get.


----------



## JamesGarvey

hopemax said:


> I got Mike & Sully to the Rescue in both games. I have a feeling it was programmed to give out the cheapest Premium thingy you still needed to get.



Nah I have multiple attractions remaining cheaper than Boo.


----------



## KPach525

I got Merryweather, which also gave me 40 gems for completing the set! Happens to be the highest earning set of my missing characters. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## pyork24

I've got every character, so the default is 100 gems.  Nice.


----------



## CaptHook34

Got the KRAKEN ride - Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Lbjjhj

I also got King Louie. Completed my collection and saved me on gems and real money I was not willing to part with on him.  He was the only character and or attraction I was missing outside of Grumpy so I am extremely happy. 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

In my iphone game, playing since the beginning & having everyone, I got 100 gems.

In the quest toward grumpy I started at 19 owls & 9 hats

7 chests got me

1 owl & a bench
2 ear hats
1 ear hat & a bench
1 owl, 200 EC, 1 ear hat
2 ear hats, 10 happiness
1 owl, 200 EC
1 owl, 100 EC

so total good stuff gained: 4 owls & 6 ear hats, bringing me to 23/60 & 15/40.

meh. good thing the gems were free!


----------



## mmmears

Boo was waiting for me in today’s sapphire chest. I’m still missing Rex and Wall-E but I guess I’m getting closer.


----------



## Samkush

I got Maximus in my chest! Plus 25 gems for completing the Tangled set yay! Haha


----------



## Onceler

I ended up with Kraken. Now I need to buy some more land in order to have some place to put it.

I was a bit lucky with Sleepy. I already have 3 of his tokens thanks to characters who had just completed the correct tasks.


----------



## Aces86

Gotta admit I’m a little jealous of people who got King Louie! Not to the jungle book characters yet but I know I’ll spend some money to get him bc I love him in the jungle book lol


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I got 100 gems. I have all premium characters and attractions aside form Aladdin


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aces86 said:


> Gotta admit I’m a little jealous of people who got King Louie! Not to the jungle book characters yet but I know I’ll spend some money to get him bc I love him in the jungle book lol



He has some fun animations!


----------



## PrincessP

I got Jack Sparrow. Very excited!  I had been waiting on him until I had a surplus of gems....but every time I get a surplus, an event begins so I spend them in the event. He is the only character I didn't have yet. I have all the gem attractions already. 

The only thing I would have loved more is Splash Mountain. A year and a half of gameplay has yet to yield me that!!

Getting Jack Sparrow pays me back for the gems I spent getting Grumpy. I spent about 450-500 of my gems gambling for his tokens and got him a couple of days ago. 

1 Bashful token so far

62K EC
Doc Lvl 7
Dopey Lvl 4
Happy Lvl 6
Grumpy Lvl 4
Snow Lvl 5
Sneezy Lvl 6
Bashful Lvl 6

13th place in happiness event

Merry Christmas!  Enjoy your family and friends time.


----------



## DisneyMommy19

Am I missing something? Everyone is at least level 5. I have completed all SW tasks except welcoming sleepy. And the queen is saying complete more SW quests now?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyMommy19 said:


> Am I missing something? Everyone is at least level 5. I have completed all SW tasks except welcoming sleepy. And the queen is saying complete donor SW quests now?



I am at the same point - I assume it means you have to welcome Sleepy first as next step


----------



## mikegood2

DisneyMommy19 said:


> Am I missing something? Everyone is at least level 5. I have completed all SW tasks except welcoming sleepy. And the queen is saying complete more SW quests now?





TheMaxRebo said:


> I am at the same point - I assume it means you have to welcome Sleepy first as next step



I figured the same. Also wouldn’t be suprised if their are a few SW quests that need to be completed before we can start welcoming her. Hopefully there won’t be to many and/or require Sleepy to be a few levels higher.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Will have to fight the Queen again, too, before being able to welcome her. That'll likely take most of a whole day.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!  I got Wall-e in my chest.  I like the Sapphire chests!!!


----------



## luther10

8 days left in the event, I need 15000 for Sleepy, and then 10000 for Grumpy... and the Queen?  Snow White was 20000, so I'm sure the Queen will cost even more... possibly 25000 or 30000 EC? OMG
Also, I haven't really been leveling up my characters.  Doc is at 5, Sneezy and Bashful at 4, premium Happy and Dopey at 3, Snow White at 2... so yeah, I probably need to level a few of them for the 2nd battle...
I welcomed Snow White 5 days ago, and that completely drained my EC to near 0.  The last 5 days I was able to build up 23000 EC, but that also includes winnings from the mini events.
So realistically speaking, my chance of getting all the characters is near ZERO.  Grumpy I will surely get no matter what, and that leaves the Queen... I guess she is disposable then, yeah I don't really like her that much.  I prefer her old witch lady look...


----------



## Aces86

What levels does everyone think dwarves and snow need to be at for the 2nd battle? Is it usually level 6? I can’t remember.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luther10 said:


> 8 days left in the event, I need 15000 for Sleepy, and then 10000 for Grumpy... and the Queen?  Snow White was 20000, so I'm sure the Queen will cost even more... possibly 25000 or 30000 EC? OMG
> Also, I haven't really been leveling up my characters.  Doc is at 5, Sneezy and Bashful at 4, premium Happy and Dopey at 3, Snow White at 2... so yeah, I probably need to level a few of them for the 2nd battle...
> I welcomed Snow White 5 days ago, and that completely drained my EC to near 0.  The last 5 days I was able to build up 23000 EC, but that also includes winnings from the mini events.
> So realistically speaking, my chance of getting all the characters is near ZERO.  Grumpy I will surely get no matter what, and that leaves the Queen... I guess she is disposable then, yeah I don't really like her that much.  I prefer her old witch lady look...



I know a happy needs to be at 4 for his task to help with Sleepy (I know this because he was only at 2 for me - now at 3)


----------



## JamesGarvey

Event - highest level needed for 2nd battle (character at that level)

AIW: 5 (Mad Hatter)
Aladdin: 5 (Aladdin, Jasmine)
Lion King: 6 (Timon, Pumba)
B&TB: 3 (Beast, Cogsworth, Lumiere)


----------



## Busybee46

I got Flash in the sapphire chest, which I think is odd as I haven't even started Zootopia yet and still need Maximus, Boo, Merryweather, Wall-E.... only need 1 owl and a few ears for Grumpy, so i'm hopeful....


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I'll be honest, I don't know how doable the queen will be for me, let alone people who don't have happy and dopey. the good news; you fight the queen right after welcoming sleepy and he doesn't need to be past level 1 for the fight. he will need to be lvl 2 for a quest before welcoming her and that's easy enough. the bad news; a good 3 days worth of quests and fighting AFTER welcoming sleepy before you get the welcome the queen quest. This one seems like a real doozy.

I've skipped ahead on my second phone so here's how it goes after welcoming sleepy
 fight with the queen; 16 fights at 4 hours each; 2 rounds if you have all 7 dwarves. sleepy can fight right away, I have all the rest at lvl 5 and they can fight. after that you get a quest for mickey and goofy for 4 hours, a quest from snow for 4 hours and then another 6 hour one for her, a quest for sleepy for 1 hour that needs him to be lvl 2 then you get the welcome the queen task!

the queen needs;
12 apples 
9 heart boxes (epic)
9 the queen ear hats (epic)
25,000 EC
1 hour welcome 

rather then making a super long post with the pics, here's a gallery of the screen shots i took


----------



## mikegood2

Thanks @Hope Loneheart ! Really appreciate the info.

I’ll be honest, looking at the screenshots you provided, it looks much better than I thought it might be. Like the fact that each have 3 4 hour quests, but requiring 2 characters will make it more complicated. 25K EC seems high, but I was fearing it would be more the last few days.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Seems a trait of queens, the task set up for Evil Queen reminds me a lot of the Queen Of Hearts. Will probably go all in after one item, max it out and send everyone after the other one.


----------



## littlebearfan

Managed to collect all items for Sleepy except 2 ear hats.  Decided to spend some elixers on silver chests. Had to buy 3 to get the remaining 2 hats. Just hit the welcome button for Sleepy! 

I hope his tokens come quickly for everyone!


----------



## nicki401

Just welcomed sleepy and Im starting the battle. Pretty good considering I didn't play most of the day. I lucked out and had a bunch of people already out for his stuff and got some in chests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littlebearfan said:


> Managed to collect all items for Sleepy except 2 ear hats.  Decided to spend some elixers on silver chests. Had to buy 3 to get the remaining 2 hats. Just hit the welcome button for Sleepy!
> 
> I hope his tokens come quickly for everyone!



doing ok - just need one more horn ...hopefully get enough to welcome home tonight

Trying to stay in top 3 for wish granting event - depending on where I am with Grumpy after that I might start buying magical chests to try t get him (at 33 owls and 15 hats)


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> 
> I got 5 happiness, about 8k magic and 100 gems


Same here! I am happy about the gems!


----------



## lmmatooki

Hey guys! I have been so busy with the Holiday, had crazy Christmas outfits party with my extended family yesterday (I won best outfit this year!) and wanted to spend quality time with my family today! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

I am at 56K EC
Need 4 more ear hats for Sleepy

Bashful at 4
Doc at 5
Sneezy at 4
Dopey at 3
Happy at 1
Snow at 2
Grumpy at 2
All ready to level up when I have to


----------



## supernova

Remember gang, there are only 365 days till Christmas!  I'm so excited by it that I've already put up my tree!!


----------



## mmmears

Just started battling the Queen now.  I guess it will be another day or so until I can start looking for her items.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Sitting on 4th place in the wish event, 3rd is a whopping 16 ahead of me. Hopefully i can stay in tier 2 of rewards.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

started welcoming sleepy properly now I've given up on welcoming grumpy. he's drop rate is just too damn low; I've opened hundreds of chests and have yet to get him outright


----------



## Busybee46

How many wishes granted on the top of your board? The one I'm on, top player just zoomed in from nowhere with 162, the previous leader is 124. i've been playing almost continuously until last night when I got a few hours sleep, and am in 5th. Hope those chests will give me the last ears I need for Grumpy, I have just enough currency for Grumpy, Sleepy and the Queen!


----------



## mikegood2

Busybee46 said:


> How many wishes granted on the top of your board? The one I'm on, top player just zoomed in from nowhere with 162, the previous leader is 124. i've been playing almost continuously until last night when I got a few hours sleep, and am in 5th. Hope those chests will give me the last ears I need for Grumpy, I have just enough currency for Grumpy, Sleepy and the Queen!



I didn’t start until 6-8 hours into wishes and didn't play much the first day, so my leaderboard is lower than usual. First has 107 and I’m currently 9th with 91. 11th has 83 so I have an outside chance at getting top 10. heading to bed soon, so my guess is I’ll finish short. Reality is, I’m  happy in the top 50.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

My Christmas Chest has given me Mike and Sulley To the Rescue Attraction. Monsters Inc is one of my favourite Pixar movies so I was happy with that. 

So far I have all the flutes for Sleepy and yet no Hats??? Hoping I can welcome him tonight so I have send everyone out. I have Happy so hopefully that means one or two more drops today. 

As for Grumpy, I have 47 Owls and 37 Hats. Yes, I have spend gems on the chests, as well as the ones given in the game (advent calendar + mini events) It's frustrating but I really want Grumpy. I hate they have given you benches and happiness. I really would have preferred that he was an outright purchase, even if he was 300 - 400 gems.


----------



## Aces86

Busybee46 said:


> How many wishes granted on the top of your board? The one I'm on, top player just zoomed in from nowhere with 162, the previous leader is 124. i've been playing almost continuously until last night when I got a few hours sleep, and am in 5th. Hope those chests will give me the last ears I need for Grumpy, I have just enough currency for Grumpy, Sleepy and the Queen!



My top is at 101. I’m in 41st with 50. I waited a day to start. This is actually the highest I’ve been lol

Btw sleepys ears are not dropping very well for me!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Aces86 said:


> Btw sleepys ears are not dropping very well for me!



Me either. I have all the flutes and still not one ear set.


----------



## supernova

Received my last set of ears when I got home last night.  Found the green checkmark when I woke up this morning (two hours took place during 7 hours of sleep overnight), so when I woke up this morning I was able to start the first of two battles with the Queen.


----------



## 10CJ

I am currently in 9th with 55, first has 82. I still need one more hat for sleepy.


----------



## supernova

Came in 9th, which got me another four owls and three hats for Grumpy, who is currently at Level 6.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Well with the chests I received from the mini event, I spent another 50 gems (I have 3000+ gems still), I have just started to welcome Grumpy. As happy as I'am with finally obtaining him, I really dislike the way they have made Grumpy available. I have already contacted Customer Care over this. I don't know how much gems I have used trying to get him and it's only thankfully that I have so many gems from past purchases. I hate this chance element, especially since they give you happiness and benches as well as the items you need for the character.


----------



## SunDial

I finished in 2nd with 99 wishes.  Top was 105.  3rd place was around 88/87.   From the five chests I got 5 owls, 3 ears, 400 EC and 40 wishes.  Still not close to earning Grumpy.


----------



## DMMom

Does anyone know if we can still try to get grumpy after the event?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

After the event I was at 37 owls and 17 ear hats for Grumpy so decided to buy some chests to get him.  It took about 450 (more than I was hoping considering I was about 1/2 way there but it is what it is.  Just got him and still have ~41k EC so figure that is pretty good

Hopefully can finish battle with queen today (just started first thing this morning after welcoming Sleepy)


----------



## mmmears

I finished way at the bottom of the event.  I always do.  My game does not get many wishes, I guess, but it's been like this all along.  Other than that, I'm not willing to play all night, but I never do well with the happiness events.  I guess they are more like sad events for me.  

I finished the battle with the Queen this morning and my characters are doing the first of their long list of tasks.


----------



## JamesGarvey

DMMom said:


> Does anyone know if we can still try to get grumpy after the event?



Probably only through sporadically available legendary chest RNG.


----------



## mikegood2

After the 4 hour Snow White and Mickey/Goofy missions thier is another 6 hour Snow White mission. Hoping that’s everything before the evil queen is available, but I doubt it.


----------



## nicki401

I came in 1st on my leaderboard with 83 wishes. I played offline until yesterday.


----------



## Beccybooboo

luther10 said:


> I prefer her old witch lady look...



Me too, how awesome would it be if we could change her appearance with certain tasks, or have the witch become available in the costume shop, would be best costume ever!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Missed my online Disney Family while I was busy with the Celebrations with my loved ones, hope you all had a Magical Christmas.
Due to being so busy I decided to level up white rabbit to 10 in hopes that I could get Sleepy's items quicker while not being able to dedicate time to the game. To my surprise this worked before bed last night I had all his items yet upon waking I have 2 hours still before I can welcome him, White Rabbit you are making me late, late for a very important date!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Congrats to all of you who were able to welcome Grumpy.


----------



## Beccybooboo

My Sapphire chest yielded The Kraken, lovely looking attraction with bigfoots footprint. I am happy with that, I would not have purchased this attraction so it was nice to receive it as a gift for Christmas.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Hope Loneheart said:


> the queen needs;
> 12 apples
> 9 heart boxes (epic)
> 9 the queen ear hats (epic)
> 25,000 EC
> 1 hour welcome
> 
> rather then making a super long post with the pics, here's a gallery of the screen shots i took



Thank you for posting this. This is going to make it easier for all of us knowing what is coming for Quests and Characters needed to get to welcome the Queen and having the photos of who drops items for her will help us prepare those characters for those tasks to finish once the prompt becomes unlocked. Thanks to you we have a better chance!!


----------



## mmmears

I agree with Beccybooboo.  It's really helpful.  I have Sleepy washing up right now.  Hoping that's it and then I can start looking for those legendary items soon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thanks everyone for all the info on the queen.  I'm 2 ears away from welcoming Sleepy, so I'm about to reach the next step.  Finally got Grumpy today.  It cost me about 500 gems, but at least the wait is over.  I still need to earn about 10k in EC to be able to get the Queen, but I figure I'll have earned it by the time she is ready to be welcomed.  It's been really difficult to play as much as normal, I don't think I'll have much EC left over for the gem conversion at the end.  I think I'll consider myself lucky to get all the characters this time around and be happy with that.  Hope everyone is enjoying their holidays!!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

The only things in the whole game I'm missing are zootopia racetrack and evil queen.  Got 100 gems from the sapphire chest, which enables me to buy exactly 2 platinum chests.  Bought 1, got an antler topiary, happiness, and magic .  I'll buy the other later to skip on the xmas disappointment.  
On the plus side I'm almost done with SW's 6 hour task, so I think I can squeeze in sleepy's 1 hr task and start on queen items tomorrow!


----------



## mmmears

Finally! My characters are out looking for items to welcome the Queen. Good news for those of you who like to be able to purchase the villain. She’s available for $14.99 once you unlock the “welcome” quest. I’ll be out hunting for her epic items. Since most of them require joint tasks this is not going to be easy.


----------



## Busybee46

I had an amazing day. I came 5th on the happiness leaderboard with 126 wishes and the 4 chests enabled me to get the last ears I needed for Grumpy. i also got to welcome Sleepy and complete the battle with the Queen. At the same time, I have masses going on with the main storyline, ready to welcome Zurg as soon as I have enough potions, and with Fauna, Donald and Chip all just appeared to work towards. 
I used every gem that came my way towards Grumpy, worked Happy and Dopey, and reluctantly bought a couple of event bundles too. i would have much preferred a known price tag, though the possibility of winning him outright for less, was appealing. On the whole, it was a stressful experience and not enjoyable gameplay, so I hope they don't repeat it. I have never played a game that tries to demand you spend so much money before, and I really don't enjoy that aspect of it. I think the prices for premium characters are too high, especially when you compare the cost in £ against $ and so I now resign myself to managing without any more premium characters, and will confine myself to just those who will enable the completion of a special event, unless a particular favourite comes along. 
So, placing bets on the next special - Moana, Peter Pan or Winnie the Pooh???


----------



## mikegood2

Um, did anyone elses item requirements change for the Queen? Up until now I had all the 4 hour jobs that required 2 characters to collect them. Now, all those jobs are the same for me *BUT they are all single character jobs *and now Snow has her own 4 hour job for the hat!

*EDIT: *Interesting, I was in the process of leveling Sleepy to level 4 when I noticed these changes. Now that he finished leveling most jobs are still single character but it's back to Sleepy/Snow for the Box and Sleepy/Sneezy for the hat.

*EDIT 2:* I've noticed the Queen screen can change. The screen and the actual characters, when selecting a job, arn’t the same sometimes. i.e. The screen job shows 1 character and the character shows a second is required.


----------



## mikegood2

Looks like it's just a Queen screen glitch. Sent all my characters out for Ear hats before bed and they required 2 characters.

All in all I’m happy with my progress with the Queen. So far I’ve collected 3/9 Heart Boxes and hope to wake up to my first Ear Hat! Also really gonna appreciate Grumpy for the Queen. His 2 hour job collecting both items should come in handy!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I still don't have Sleepy. I've had the flutes/horns for over 24 hours but am still 3 hats short, despite having Grumpy and Happy!!! I don't know if I should use gems to welcome him (98 gems for now) This is so frustrating, especially since I have some busy days ahead so won't be able to play all the time.


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> So, placing bets on the next special - Moana, Peter Pan or Winnie the Pooh???


I really hope they don't pull something as random (and weak) as Moana out of their butts.  Stick with the classics for now.  It's bad enough they put Wall-E in there...


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I still don't have Sleepy. I've had the flutes/horns for over 24 hours but am still 3 hats short, despite having Grumpy and Happy!!! I don't know if I should use gems to welcome him (98 gems for now) This is so frustrating, especially since I have some busy days ahead so won't be able to play all the time.


Didn't they sell you like 50,000 gems or something?  I'd say this is as good a time as any to start using some.  Especially with only 6 days left.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Busybee46 said:


> I had an amazing day. I came 5th on the happiness leaderboard with 126 wishes and the 4 chests enabled me to get the last ears I needed for Grumpy. i also got to welcome Sleepy and complete the battle with the Queen. At the same time, I have masses going on with the main storyline, ready to welcome Zurg as soon as I have enough potions, and with Fauna, Donald and Chip all just appeared to work towards.
> I used every gem that came my way towards Grumpy, worked Happy and Dopey, and reluctantly bought a couple of event bundles too. i would have much preferred a known price tag, though the possibility of winning him outright for less, was appealing. On the whole, it was a stressful experience and not enjoyable gameplay, so I hope they don't repeat it. I have never played a game that tries to demand you spend so much money before, and I really don't enjoy that aspect of it. I think the prices for premium characters are too high, especially when you compare the cost in £ against $ and so I now resign myself to managing without any more premium characters, and will confine myself to just those who will enable the completion of a special event, unless a particular favourite comes along.
> So, placing bets on the next special - Moana, Peter Pan or Winnie the Pooh???


I agree.  This event does feel a little stressful.  Not sure if was the elusive Grumpy tokens or just because this is a busy time of the year and it can be difficult to play on a regular basis. As crazy as it all is, one of the best parts of playing the game was reading this forum.  There is truly a cast of characters on here and I always end up laughing and smiling, or just rolling my eyes at 'You know who' up there in New York probably terrorizing unsuspecting tourists as I type.   I'm still voting for Winnie the Pooh, but I'd be equally excited about Peter Pan.  Can't wait to see what crazy hoops the interns will have us jumping through next.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I really hope they don't pull something as random (and weak) as Moana out of their butts.  Stick with the classics for now.  It's bad enough they put Wall-E in there...


Hey...don't be hating on Wall-E!!!  Not his fault he has been pretty useless.  Poor Wall-E....


----------



## hopemax

Based on the seasons, they should do something like Bambi. But that's 2 "old" movies back to back. So they'd probably want to do something more recent.


----------



## SunDial

Is everyone ready for the next gold trophy event?   I think we get it either today or tomorrow.   I know I have pre-planned for it while working the story line.


----------



## nicki401

I hate to say this for fear of jinxing myself but the queen drops have been fairly easy so far. I have 4 hats and 3 boxes. I used my 100 Xmas gems to buy grumpy and he has been super helpful though so that might be why. And I am totally expecting the gold trophy event. I’m not sure how much I’ll participate though because I hate to take away boxes from those who are still trying for grumpy.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

SunDial said:


> Is everyone ready for the next gold trophy event?   I think we get it either today or tomorrow.   I know I have pre-planned for it while working the story line.



Just got the announcement for the trophy event. It will last 4 days.


----------



## nicki401

I bet they cram in another happiness event too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SunDial said:


> Is everyone ready for the next gold trophy event?   I think we get it either today or tomorrow.   I know I have pre-planned for it while working the story line.



it just started - 4 days long!


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know what the rewards are for this one?


----------



## karmstr112

Rewards for Golden Trophy are a little different this time

#1- 10 grumphy chests & 8k ec
#2 - 8 chests, 6k ec
#3 - 6 chests, 4k ec
#4-50 - 4 chests, 3k ec
#51-250 - 3 chests, 2500 ec
#251-500 - 3 chests, 2k ec
#501-1000 - 2 chests, 1750 ec
#1001-2000 - 2 chests, 1500 ec
#2001-3250 - 1 chest, 1250 ec
#3251-5000 - 1 chest, 1000 ec

On a gripe note, 2hrs in and #1 is at 52. Is that even possible?


----------



## JamesGarvey

its technically possible. IF someone had all the trophy tasks finished when the event started, collected them and then put everyone right back on them, you're looking at 3 collections of the 1hr tasks and 2 collections of characters with 2hr tasks in 2 hours

that said, such a circumstances are MAAAAD suspect.


----------



## Princess4

karmstr112 said:


> Rewards for Golden Trophy are a little different this time
> 
> #1- 10 grumphy chests & 8k ec
> #2 - 8 chests, 6k ec
> #3 - 6 chests, 4k ec
> #4-50 - 4 chests, 3k ec
> #51-250 - 3 chests, 2500 ec
> #251-500 - 3 chests, 2k ec
> #501-1000 - 2 chests, 1750 ec
> #1001-2000 - 2 chests, 1500 ec
> #2001-3250 - 1 chest, 1250 ec
> #3251-5000 - 1 chest, 1000 ec
> 
> On a gripe note, 2hrs in and #1 is at 52. Is that even possible?



thank you for this! i will be waiting till around 7 pst to get #1 i am almost there with grumpy all the hats are done but 43/60 on the owls everyone who can get a trophy will be on a trophy duty


----------



## Allison

Anyone have a list of which characters get trophies?


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Rewards for Golden Trophy are a little different this time
> 
> #1- 10 grumphy chests & 8k ec
> #2 - 8 chests, 6k ec
> #3 - 6 chests, 4k ec
> #4-50 - 4 chests, 3k ec
> #51-250 - 3 chests, 2500 ec
> #251-500 - 3 chests, 2k ec
> #501-1000 - 2 chests, 1750 ec
> #1001-2000 - 2 chests, 1500 ec
> #2001-3250 - 1 chest, 1250 ec
> #3251-5000 - 1 chest, 1000 ec


What sucks about these event rewards is that they make you open all of the chests at once.  So if come in first and you're very close to getting Grumpy, and by the fourth chest you've earned the rest of Grumpy's tokens, there is no way to save the other six to open once you've started welcoming him.  So the remaining chests are going to give you nothing but happiness, magic, or useless decorations.


----------



## supernova

Allison said:


> Anyone have a list of which characters get trophies?


I remember someone posting it in this thread the last time they ran this same event a week or two ago.


----------



## JamesGarvey

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event


----------



## Allison

Thanks, guys.  I didn't realize it would be the same.  I appreciate the responses.


----------



## mikegood2

nicki401 said:


> I hate to say this for fear of jinxing myself but the queen drops have been fairly easy so far. I have 4 hats and 3 boxes. I used my 100 Xmas gems to buy grumpy and he has been super helpful though so that might be why. And I am totally expecting the gold trophy event. I’m not sure how much I’ll participate though because I hate to take away boxes from those who are still trying for grumpy.



Same for me. Just collected my latest group of 4 hour workers and currently have 4 boxes and 5 hats! I even screwed up and leveled up my Snow White this morning so my Grumpy now collects 4 items for his 2 hour job, but he still returned a box. 

Was planning on using the airport mode until tomorrow morning or Striking Gold, but accidently opened the game while connected to the internet.  That’s probably a good thing though since I don’t need to continuously turn airport mode on/off. Now I wouln’t feel pressured top 3 and even with more casual play I should easily finish top 250!


----------



## bluekirty

supernova said:


> I really hope they don't pull something as random (and weak) as Moana out of their butts.  Stick with the classics for now.  It's bad enough they put Wall-E in there...


The classics?  Like Frozen, Pirates of the Caribbean (movie version), Monsters Inc, Tangled, Incredibles, NBC, and Zootopia?


----------



## shaynar

I'm so annoyed. I bought Dopey, but nothing else that required gems. 

That being said I have two tasks for each token to get the queen, of which 1 of each token requires Snow White. Most of them require the 7dmt attraction. I guess I don't have a choice.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> The classics?  Like Frozen, Pirates of the Caribbean (movie version), Monsters Inc, Tangled, Incredibles, NBC, and Zootopia?


Hey, I never said they were all winners.  Still trying to figure out why I'm sending NBC characters out to collect Alice in Wonderland tokens.  What the hell.......??????


----------



## lmmatooki

THE TIME HAS COME!! I can now get rid of all of these gold and platinum chests for the evil queen!! 

Side note, her drops are crap. Only have one token so far.

Considering all the stress I had during this event, this event was the absolute LEAST stressful for me somehow lol


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> THE TIME HAS COME!! I can now get rid of all of these gold and platinum chests for the evil queen!!


Don't be too sure.  Today's gold chest yielded yet another flag of Corona.  What I wouldn't have given for that to have simply been a Corona at this point.



lmmatooki said:


> Side note, her drops are crap. Only have one token so far.


It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for this new format.  I mean, to be sending out TWO characters at a time to yield nothing????


----------



## Beccybooboo

15 more minutes for sleepy to wash up then I join you all on the Quest for Queens drops. Sleepy will be going to level 3 when he is clean so he can help. I already have every possible character out for Queens tokens and Sneezy is patiently waiting for Sleepy so they can take their break. Both open pedestals have gold chests (although I wont hold my breath for those) at least I have 4 open slots to collect more chests that will bring me even more elixirs to add to my collection.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Nearly found myself so close yet so far..
Sleepy fell asleep with his head in the water...dont drown on me Sleepy, I need you. 

Imagine my relief when the game came out of it frozen state, and Sleepy lifted his head... that was a close one!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Good luck to all those participating in the gold trophies event on your Quest for Grumpy.


----------



## Beccybooboo

The Queens earhats make her less intimidating, I picture her speaking in a high pitched voice like she has been shrunk.


----------



## mmmears

My Queen drops are not nearly as good as some of the ones posted here.  Just hoping they pick up speed before the event ends.



karmstr112 said:


> Rewards for Golden Trophy are a little different this time
> 
> #1- 10 grumphy chests & 8k ec
> #2 - 8 chests, 6k ec
> #3 - 6 chests, 4k ec
> #4-50 - 4 chests, 3k ec
> #51-250 - 3 chests, 2500 ec
> #251-500 - 3 chests, 2k ec
> #501-1000 - 2 chests, 1750 ec
> #1001-2000 - 2 chests, 1500 ec
> #2001-3250 - 1 chest, 1250 ec
> #3251-5000 - 1 chest, 1000 ec
> 
> On a gripe note, 2hrs in and #1 is at 52. Is that even possible?



Thanks for the info.  Wow, it looks like they are making it really tough this time.



shaynar said:


> I'm so annoyed. I bought Dopey, but nothing else that required gems.
> 
> That being said I have two tasks for each token to get the queen, of which 1 of each token requires Snow White. Most of them require the 7dmt attraction. I guess I don't have a choice.



It is really annoying.  Same thing happened to me with B&B when I didn't buy the gem attraction.  I don't like it when they basically give you little choice.


----------



## nicki401

nicki401 said:


> I hate to say this for fear of jinxing myself but the queen drops have been fairly easy so far. I have 4 hats and 3 boxes. I used my 100 Xmas gems to buy grumpy and he has been super helpful though so that might be why. And I am totally expecting the gold trophy event. I’m not sure how much I’ll participate though because I hate to take away boxes from those who are still trying for grumpy.




And of course I DID jinx myself- have not gotten any drops for her after this post.


----------



## Beccybooboo

With the gold trophies event having such high EC as rewards it will entice a lot more players to rank, reducing the chances for those needing the chests to welcome Grumpy. Shame on you Gameloft. Not me I would rather give the opportunity to those who need him. I will get my EC from those who produce the most over the next 4 days.


----------



## Beccybooboo

nicki401 said:


> And of course I DID jinx myself- have not gotten any drops for her after this post.



So annoying. At least there is still plenty of time.


----------



## mikegood2

nicki401 said:


> And of course I DID jinx myself- have not gotten any drops for her after this post.


Just as long as you keep the jinx to yourself! 

So far my drop rate has been incredible! Just collected my final hat, only 8 hours after I collected my first one. Have 4/9 Heart Boxes, so I’ve got everyone working on those. Even after screwing up with leveling SW, Grumpy has been a champ and brought me 2 hats!


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> I really hope they don't pull something as random (and weak) as Moana out of their butts.  Stick with the classics for now.  It's bad enough they put Wall-E in there...



Yes! At least little mermaid! Or Pocahontas ?! 101 Dalmatians ?!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Aces86 said:


> Yes! At least little mermaid! Or Pocahontas ?! 101 Dalmatians ?!



I vote for little mermaid and under the sea attraction our parks should not be without her!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Oh and Ariels Grotto of course


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Aces86 said:


> Yes! At least little mermaid! Or Pocahontas ?! 101 Dalmatians ?!


101 Dalmatians would be adorable. . .until there are 99 puppies you can only get from special chests, available only after the third full moon during high tide in a month with an R.

I’m sorry game, you’ve driven me to this.


----------



## hopemax

Back home in Colorado.  The Trophy event started as we were taxiing to the runway, so I didn't click on anything until I was in airline mode.  Even though I was only offline 4.5 hours I joined my leaderboard in first place.  I won't be able to keep it up, though, because I am focusing more on EC than trophies.  My Windows game, I couldn't start until I got back to my computer, but unlike the IOS game, I wasn't earning them all day/

IOS game is working on Welcoming the Queen, but not going well.  Windows game, I am almost done with the 4 hour tasks, I think Sleepy still has a Washing Task, and I don't remember if there is anything else.  But now that I'm home, and on my own devices I can focus on EC.  Grumpy is still not going to happen in either game.  My IOS game I only have 10 gems at the moment because I finally got enough to get the Premium Attraction.  I have 300 gems in my Windows game, because I bought the Happy + Attraction bundle, but it doesn't sound like that will be enough to get enough Grumpy tokens, so I'm probably going to invest them in Parade slots instead.


----------



## McNs

Finally working on the Queen now. The Candy Apple stand is now available - does it give anything else out apart from EC? Wasn't sure if it was going to dispense candy apples too. Don't want to waste 75 gems...


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Just started working on the Evil Queen, I don’t have grumpy or the mine train.  This will be interesting.


----------



## karmstr112

JamesGarvey said:


> its technically possible. IF someone had all the trophy tasks finished when the event started, collected them and then put everyone right back on them, you're looking at 3 collections of the 1hr tasks and 2 collections of characters with 2hr tasks in 2 hours
> 
> that said, such a circumstances are MAAAAD suspect.



Definitely suspect, now same guy has 350 trophies while #2 & #3 only have 172.


----------



## Wdw1015

So if I put my game in airplane mode for the trophy event, I won’t be able to watch the ads for gems, correct? This is the first time I’ve done the airplane mode, how long do you guys usually play before turning it on?


----------



## littlebearfan

McNs said:


> Finally working on the Queen now. The Candy Apple stand is now available - does it give anything else out apart from EC? Wasn't sure if it was going to dispense candy apples too. Don't want to waste 75 gems...



I bought one; just because I liked it. It gives 44 EC every 6? Hours. Not sure on the timer as it’s part way through its cycle in my game.

No tokens as far as I know, but most of my characters are ready to level up, so I won’t know for sure until after I level them.  I don’t recall any concession stands giving tokens, so I am not counting on it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Just as long as you keep the jinx to yourself!
> 
> So far my drop rate has been incredible! Just collected my final hat, only 8 hours after I collected my first one. Have 4/9 Heart Boxes, so I’ve got everyone working on those. Even after screwing up with leveling SW, Grumpy has been a champ and brought me 2 hats!


At least Grumpy is earning his keep/gems!!  I'm on SW's 6 hr task right now.  But I'll be putting that little fussy dwarf to work soon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

littlebearfan said:


> I bought one; just because I liked it. It gives 44 EC every 6? Hours. Not sure on the timer as it’s part way through its cycle in my game.
> 
> No tokens as far as I know, but most of my characters are ready to level up, so I won’t know for sure until after I level them.  I don’t recall any concession stands giving tokens, so I am not counting on it.


They really should have had the Candy Apple Concessions give out candy apples.  That would have been a nice touch so close to the finish line.


----------



## McNs

Windwaker4444 said:


> They really should have had the Candy Apple Concessions give out candy apples.  That would have been a nice touch so close to the finish line.


I’m curious as to how we will earn apples post the event, given there won’t be scary trees to click on!


----------



## silly.old.bear

evilqueenmindy said:


> Just started working on the Evil Queen, I don’t have grumpy or the mine train.  This will be interesting.



Yeah. Me neither. I don’t like how it’s almost become a must to buy the event attraction.


----------



## Windwaker4444

McNs said:


> I’m curious as to how we will earn apples post the event, given there won’t be scary trees to click on!


If history repeats itself, the 60 minute tasks for most of the SW characters will probably turn into apples.  You know, I thought those angry little trees were going to be the thing that drove everyone crazy....but that 1st place ribbon went to Grumpy this time.  I don't think anyone rants about the trees at all.  The interns are using psychological tricks on us so we would forget the tedium of getting trees.  Sneaky little interns!!!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> If history repeats itself, the 60 minute tasks for most of the SW characters will probably turn into apples.  You know, I thought those angry little trees were going to be the thing that drove everyone crazy....but that 1st place ribbon went to Grumpy this time.  I don't think anyone rants about the trees at all.  The interns are using psychological tricks on us so we would forget the tedium of getting trees.  Sneaky little interns!!!



Yep.  That's a good point.  Nobody is complaining much about those trees.


----------



## DMMom

I have never seen the drop rate this bad. Only 1 of each for the queen in 4 rounds of sending characters out. I am going to pull all of my Alice and Jungle Book characters that were working on Shere Khan and Queen of Hearts. They hadn’t impacted the collection before, but I’ll try anything. I really don’t want to spend $15 or more to get the queen and grumpy.


----------



## supernova

DMMom said:


> I have never seen the drop rate this bad. Only 1 of each for the queen in 4 rounds of sending characters out. I am going to pull all of my Alice and Jungle Book characters that were working on Shere Khan and Queen of Hearts. They hadn’t impacted the collection before, but I’ll try anything. I really don’t want to spend $15 or more to get the queen and grumpy.


But in the end, isn't that what the interns really want of you?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I haven’t been on here in a long while... that being said im not reading through the hundred or so pages that i missed. Lol
I will finish defeating the evil queen in 4 hours.
I have around 19,000 ec and ranked 360 in my leaderboard because i had goofy on the trophy task before the trophy event started so i had to start from the beginning.
Looks like im not going to get grumpy 22/60 owls and 11/40 ear hats hopefully they will have an option to buy him before the event ends.


----------



## Allison

I need 8 more hats to welcome the Queen.


----------



## McNs

3 rounds and only one hat drop so far...


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

I am not having any luck with my evil queen drops. I refuse to buy her. At this rate it will take me the rest of the event. I did not get grumpy either. I am starting to lose interest.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

My. Queen’s. Drops. SUCK. UGHHHHH


----------



## DMMom

Glad there are 5 days left. If 1 dropped every 4 hours, then I have 72 hours left before the Queen. At least my last round dropped 2 to make up for 2 rounds of nothing. I really don’t want to have to start setting an alarm to finish just to avoid having to spend any more money.


----------



## CallieMar

Only 2 hats and 2 boxes for the queen so far. 

Also I totally forgot about the non EC earning characters that can collect gold trophies. If I hadn’t, I would be pretty close to 4th place right now who is almost 50 trophies ahead of me.


----------



## Acer

Lol, 1 box so far with constant sending out. Fun game


----------



## Windwaker4444

I just started working on the queen.  You guys are starting to scare me about the drop rate.  Better get my lucky rabbits foot ready.


----------



## nicki401

9/9 boxes and 6/9 ear hats. So close and yet so far


----------



## mikegood2

Something Goofy is definitely going on with the Queens drop rates. So sorry to hear that many of your drop rates have been awful! For some reason mine have been incredible and I already have my Queen leveled up to 3. Believe me, I’m not gonna complain about my drop rates, but mine shouldn’t be as high as they are, close to 50%, and they shouldn’t be as low as others are getting. This is not the first time there have been these type of discrepancies in an event and sadly I doubt it will be the last.


----------



## dizprincess717

The Queen... Well, I didn't think it would get any worse after trying to get the Queen of Hearts from Alice in Wonderland.  I've been able to collect tokens for 24 hours, and so far - 2 heart boxes.  2.  Heart.  Boxes.  

Even my hubby, who by some miracle got Grumpy in a magical chest, has maybe double what I have.  Last I checked with him, I think 4 boxes and 1 ears hat?

Whatever.  Once the event is over, the characters are just going to "go home" anyway.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Thanks to the dual phone trick I have already welcomed the Queen. My leaderboard is kinda odd. When I went online and joined, I was in 1st place by like 50 then someone else came online a little while later and was more than 100 ahead of me but I guess they went back offline as their count hasn't gone up all day. But the real odd thing is that most people's counts haven't gone up. Spot #50 is still  at 70


----------



## mikegood2

Hope Loneheart said:


> Thanks to the dual phone trick I have already welcomed the Queen. My leaderboard is kinda odd. When I went online and joined, I was in 1st place by like 50 then someone else came online a little while later and was more than 100 ahead of me but I guess they went back offline as their count hasn't gone up all day. But the real odd thing is that most people's counts haven't gone up. Spot #50 is still  at 70



Yeah, the dual device trick can come in handy. I’ve been know to use it before, and actually used it some for buying Magical Chests for Grumpy. Was also planning on doing it for the Queen, but to my suprise I haven’t needed to.

My leaderboards also odd. My goal is to finish top 50 and gonna prioritize items over trophies. I’m currently 8th with 326, but 1st has 443 and 2nd has 425. #50 only has 212, so I’m in great shape.


----------



## mmmears

I just welcomed the Queen and leveled her up to 2. My drop rates were good the first day, pretty awful yesterday and then very good today. I’m playing with only one device. For those of you having trouble with the drop rates, hang in there. I know how awful it is. It seems to randomly happen to me during some events.  Good luck to all of you still working hard on getting her items.


----------



## LeCras

I've got two of each item left before I can welcome the Queen. Sounds like I've been reasonably lucky with the drops.


----------



## Aces86

evilqueenmindy said:


> 101 Dalmatians would be adorable. . .until there are 99 puppies you can only get from special chests, available only after the third full moon during high tide in a month with an R.
> 
> I’m sorry game, you’ve driven me to this.



Lmao right!!!


----------



## mmmears

I’ve been thinking that we were cheated in Cinderella’s storyline. Where are her mice? And her stepsisters?


----------



## Busybee46

JamesGarvey said:


> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event


So this explains why I struggle to get anywhere with the striking gold, in this or the AIW events - it is heavily weighted towards long term players who have all the attractions. I am 7 short, as well as not having Chip or Dale yet. Plus at this stage I would rather the dwarves focus on getting Queen tokens.


----------



## Busybee46

mmmears said:


> I’ve been thinking that we were cheated in Cinderella’s storyline. Where are her mice? And her stepsisters?


And the fairy godmother? And evil step mother... Well, same as Tinkerbell, whose storybook page says 'Peter Pan'. The door is open for future enhancements.... ?


----------



## mikegood2

Busybee46 said:


> So this explains why I struggle to get anywhere with the striking gold, in this or the AIW events - it is heavily weighted towards long term players who have all the attractions. I am 7 short, as well as not having Chip or Dale yet. Plus at this stage I would rather the dwarves focus on getting Queen tokens.



Yep! As a long time player who has every attraction and character, Striking Gold has always been my easiest and favorite mini event. Even if I set an hourly alarm and play every hour during the day, don't play at night, unless I wake up, I can do everything really quickly. I personally hate every find the (crow, cloud, bird, etc.) and usually ignore those. If I find one I’ll click one, but don’t go out of my way looking. Even when I did, I would always have 1 or 2 a day I couldn’t find, no matter how hard I looked,


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Something Goofy is definitely going on with the Queens drop rates. So sorry to hear that many of your drop rates have been awful! For some reason mine have been incredible and I already have my Queen leveled up to 3. Believe me, I’m not gonna complain about my drop rates, but mine shouldn’t be as high as they are, close to 50%, and they shouldn’t be as low as others are getting. This is not the first time there have been these type of discrepancies in an event and sadly I doubt it will be the last.





mmmears said:


> I’ve been thinking that we were cheated in Cinderella’s storyline. Where are her mice? And her stepsisters?


Bet they will show up some time down the road.  Kinda like the Toy Story additions.  I'd like to have Gus running around and the Fairy Godmother for sure.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Whoa...Mike's message piggybacked....how the heck did that happen?


----------



## OnePrincessMom

I am ready to give up on this game after playing since the beginning. Grumpy seems impossible to get without spending money and the Evil Queen items’ drop rate is dismal. I think this is it for me


----------



## xthebowdenx

Welcoming the Queen and currently sitting in 8th place 102 above number 50. Also, grumpy is at Level 6 and I’m hoping to get him up one more before the end.


----------



## Araminta18

Well i was doing good with the Queen's drops--I have 10/9 boxes, but only 3 hats.  I've sent everyone out for hats three times today and gotten 1.  BOO.


----------



## Morana

Hey guys and gals, I’m up to the quest where the dwarves (Bashful, Sleepy and Doc) are looking for Snow White. I need to level up Bashful and Sleepy and then they can do that quest. Is that quest far off welcoming Snow White?? And is she hard to get (item drops etc.)? Do you think I’ll be able to get her before the event is over??


----------



## PrincessP

Morana said:


> Hey guys and gals, I’m up to the quest where the dwarves (Bashful, Sleepy and Doc) are looking for Snow White. I need to level up Bashful and Sleepy and then they can do that quest. Is that quest far off welcoming Snow White?? And is she hard to get (item drops etc.)? Do you think I’ll be able to get her before the event is over??



It took me about 1.5 days to earn her tokens. That was with Dopey but without grumpy. Are you ready to level up Bashful and Sleepy? There are a few tasks after they seek for her....including building the Scary Adventure. 

Check out this link for the walk through and how far you have to go...

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Snow_White_Event_2017_Walkthrough


----------



## Morana

PrincessP said:


> It took me about 1.5 days to earn her tokens. That was with Dopey but without grumpy. Are you ready to level up Bashful and Sleepy? There are a few tasks after they seek for her....including building the Scary Adventure.
> 
> Check out this link for the walk through and how far you have to go...
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Snow_White_Event_2017_Walkthrough



Thank you that’s very helpful! Fingers crossed I get her in time!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Welcoming the events villains have been harder since Aladdin for me, so I was expecting the same for this event. I have found the Queen to not be the case surprisingly I have just hit the welcome button. I do think that Grumpy made the difference for drops, Not having the Snow White Collection was not an option for me so I dont regret using so many gems to get him.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I ended up paying 98 gems to welcome Sleepy early. It was just taking too long and I have two days coming up that I won't be able to play much if at all.

So far drops haven't been great. I have Happy, Dopey and Grumpy and so far I only have 2 hats and 1 chest. I have enough event currency and enough apples already.


----------



## lmmatooki

xthebowdenx said:


> Welcoming the Queen and currently sitting in 8th place 102 above number 50. Also, grumpy is at Level 6 and I’m hoping to get him up one more before the end.


Awe, I am so sorry! I think we have all thought about this at least once. If you decide to go, I am deeply sorry and I really hope the game will improve to keep you to stay. I know the only things keeping me is my love for Disney and I have a hard time quitting things.


----------



## lmmatooki

I am at 6/9 heart boxes and 4/9 ear hats, not too shabby after yesterday and this morning's drops were awful! Hoping it keeps up like this!


----------



## SunDial

After about 16 hours of collecting the Queen items I only have 1 box and no ears.  Guess the Queen will join Grumpy in the didn't get column.


----------



## rr333

Grumpy - 34/60 owls, 15/40 hats  
I have not purchased any chests yet. I have only opened the ones we got as gifts or that I won in mini games. And I have only sent Dopey and Happy out a few times. Hoping to rank well in the gold event. 

Trying to decide whether to buy some grumpy chests now, or wait til after the mini event to see where I stand at that point.

Queen - 5/9 boxes, 2/9 ears


----------



## Morana

Just spent $15 on 240 gems because I stupidly started Pete levelling up for 16 hours but needed to finish him so I could upgrade Bashful and Sneezy (to get closer to getting Snow White). After spending said $15 I realised that there’s a promotional bundle with 250 gems AND 15,000 currency (which I’ll probably need to get Snow White anyway) for the same bloody price!!! Arghhhhhh


----------



## supernova

Well, last night proved to be a time for queens.  I managed to welcome the Wicked Queen, and got my last fan to level up the Queen of Hearts to 10.

As for my leaderboard, 1-3 are all way ahead of everyone (I figure they're either cheating or blowing through a ton of gems), and I'm usually between 4 and 9 at any point.  So for the rest of the event, I'm just going to concentrate on gathering up as much event currency as I can.  For the trophy contest, it doesn't matter if I'm 4th or 50th, so I am not going to sweat it all that much.

Four days left and not a thing to do.... rats.


----------



## nicki401

Welcomed the queen at 4am today. It’s crazy but I swear middle of the night drop rates are so much better! And I do NOT intentionally get up for the game, I’m just a terrible sleeper!

Oh but 1 weird thing, my gold trophy count was almost 75 trophies LOWER than it was when I went to bed. It looks like everyone on my leader board lost a bunch of trophies too. So weird.


----------



## DMMom

8 heart box and 2 ear hats.  My drop rate improved yesterday when I started leveling Alice to 10 so I’m leveling White Rabbit next. With my drop rates, I may get almost all the Alice characters to 10 before I can welcome the Queen. Side note, the mini event seems insanely competitive for the top 3.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rr333 said:


> Grumpy - 34/60 owls, 15/40 hats
> I have not purchased any chests yet. I have only opened the ones we got as gifts or that I won in mini games. And I have only sent Dopey and Happy out a few times. Hoping to rank well in the gold event.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to buy some grumpy chests now, or wait til after the mini event to see where I stand at that point.
> 
> Queen - 5/9 boxes, 2/9 ears



just as a data point I was at just about the same point as you regarding the number of owls and hats for Grumpy when I decided to buy chests with gems and it took about 450 gems to get enough of the items to welcome Grumpy.  He has helped quite a bit in earning Queen items (still needs some more chests but have all the ear hats after about 1.5 days - and at least a 1/3rd came from Grumpy's two hour task)


----------



## hopemax

Random data points:

Queen Status:  IOS - 8 boxes, 4 hats (started on Wed).  Windows - 6 boxes, 0 hats (just started yesterday with her, sent everyone on box tasks.  Today is a hat day)

Grumpy Status:  IOS - 12 Owls, 10 hats. Windows - 14 Owls, 9 hats.  Grumpy is not happening.

Trophys:  IOS - went to bed the first day in 1st place, already fallen to 25.  Windows - who knows, I just get a blank list.

IOS game:  Need 4 more hats to get Shere Khan to Level 10, and 4 more Hats to get the Queen of Hearts to Level 9.  Alien is at Level 8.

Windows game:  Shere Khan is upgrading to Level 8, Queen is 2 hats away from being upgraded to 8, Alice is at 9 with a lot of tokens to collect, Alien is only at 4 because I somehow missed that I needed the Parachute Drop to earn claws.  Had I known, I would have bought it during the Black Friday sale.  So I'm still relying on elixirs to level him up. So I know we're going to get some new attraction that costs like 30,000 elixirs because I am elixir poor in this game.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Random data points:
> 
> Queen Status:  IOS - 8 boxes, 4 hats (started on Wed).  Windows - 6 boxes, 0 hats (just started yesterday with her, sent everyone on box tasks.  Today is a hat day)
> 
> Grumpy Status:  IOS - 12 Owls, 10 hats. Windows - 14 Owls, 9 hats.  Grumpy is not happening.
> 
> Trophys:  IOS - went to bed the first day in 1st place, already fallen to 25.  Windows - who knows, I just get a blank list.
> 
> IOS game:  Need 4 more hats to get Shere Khan to Level 10, and 4 more Hats to get the Queen of Hearts to Level 9.  Alien is at Level 8.
> 
> Windows game:  Shere Khan is upgrading to Level 8, Queen is 2 hats away from being upgraded to 8, Alice is at 9 with a lot of tokens to collect, Alien is only at 4 because I somehow missed that I needed the Parachute Drop to earn claws.  Had I known, I would have bought it during the Black Friday sale.  So I'm still relying on elixirs to level him up. So I know we're going to get some new attraction that costs like 30,000 elixirs because I am elixir poor in this game.


Just curious... why are you playing on two devices?  It's annoying enough to have to go through this stuff once.  I couldn't see a point of doing it all twice.  If the games connected, that'd be one thing.  But two different games with two different statuses??


----------



## Acer

4 golden chests and one platinum and nothing. Been at it since the same time as everyone else (roughly, I don't have doc) and I have 2 boxes and no hats. Pretty sure it's almost past the point of no return with the tasks being 4 hours. I never even attempted to get Grumpy So I don't care much about that.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Just curious... why are you playing on two devices?  It's annoying enough to have to go through this stuff once.  I couldn't see a point of doing it all twice.  If the games connected, that'd be one thing.  But two different games with two different statuses??



I started the 2nd game, about a month after the game started (back when it was still enjoyable) because I thought I could play "better" a 2nd time around.  Plus, I used it as an opportunity to purchase different Premium stuff, knowing since I wasn't planning on using real money I would never get them all in a single game.  So I have Rex in one game, Wall-E in the other, etc.  I bought different attractions, early on.  At the beginning it worked well, now there's barely enough time to collect gems to keep up with the events.  Why I continue...it's just habit.  I don't work, don't have kids so I have a bunch of free time, and this is the only game I play on my computer while watching tv or whatever.  Back in the day, I would play different PC games to relax, but I've been so out of it I don't know what I would enjoy.  So playing DMK is the easy answer for now.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

4 heart boxes and 2 ear hats for me so far after pretty much 2 days of working on the Queen.  I knew it was going to be difficult without Grumpy or the mine train, the drops have gone from non-existent to "slightly hopeful" in the last day.  I've got the event currency and the apples to welcome her, so my current plan is to keep at it until the last minute and then make a decision. . .I'd never consider dropping $14.99 on any OTHER character. . .ugh.  There's time.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

So I caved and spent all my gems on Grumpy yesterday....Ive sent him out four times for Queen’s tokens and ZILCH. IM PISSED YALL.


----------



## mikegood2

If it makes anyone feel better (doubt it will) the Queen is disappointingly worthless so far! I’ve been lucky enough to get mine to level 3 and she doesn’t have any required event missions and does not create *ANY* items, atleast that I’ve seen. I don’t know why they don’t even have here collected items to make poison apple. Better yet, as the Queen, she should actually make poison apples! So as frustrating as she has been, trying to collect items to welcome her, for many of you, you still have 4 days to welcome her!

As far as Striking Gold goes, lay top 5 is very competitive and have no shot at top 3. That’s fine though, I’m only interested in top 50. On that front, I’m in good shape. I went to bed at 8 and waked up at 9. Also checked 50th and they didn’t close in on me at all and I actually made the gap bigger, 177 after I did my first collection this morning.


----------



## hopemax

evilqueenmindy said:


> 4 heart boxes and 2 ear hats for me so far after pretty much 2 days of working on the Queen.  I knew it was going to be difficult without Grumpy or the mine train, the drops have gone from non-existent to "slightly hopeful" in the last day.  I've got the event currency and the apples to welcome her, so my current plan is to keep at it until the last minute and then make a decision. . .I'd never consider dropping $14.99 on any OTHER character. . .ugh.  There's time.



Remember, you don't have to spend $14.99 to get the Queen, you may be able to get away with buying enough tokens with gems to finish her.  On the Queen's Welcome Page, click the "Buy" button and it will tell you how many gems you need.  Right now I am 3 tokens away, and so I could buy those for 124 gems.  If you have enough gems, just buy her tokens.  If you don't then you can look at the cost of the gem packs and maybe you can just buy the 40 gem pack for $1.99 or 110 gems for $4.99.


----------



## bluekirty

mikegood2 said:


> If it makes anyone feel better (doubt it will) the Queen is disappointingly worthless so far! I’ve been lucky enough to get mine to level 3 and she doesn’t have any required event missions and does not create *ANY* items, atleast that I’ve seen. I don’t know why they don’t even have here collected items to make poison apple. Better yet, as the Queen, she should actually make poison apples! So as frustrating as she has been, trying to collect items to welcome her, for many of you, you still have 4 days to welcome her!


Yes, obtaining the villain is usually (always?) the last event mission (other than Mulan, which didn't have a villain in it and ended with that cutscene).  So once you get the villain, the event is kind of over for you, other than trying to get as much EC as you can in order to get more gems. 

If memory serves me, the villain usually is able to collect more items either once the event is over or at least during the next update.


----------



## goingthedistance

I think the maximum happiness helps with the Queen too.  When I was in the maximum happiness range I was getting consistent drops.  I slid into the next lower happiness (losing the token bonus) as I normally do in anticipation of a wishes event.  In the lower level happiness, I received zero tokens on the most recent 4 hour tasks.


----------



## Mattimation

goingthedistance said:


> I think the maximum happiness helps with the Queen too.  When I was in the maximum happiness range I was getting consistent drops.  I slid into the next lower happiness (losing the token bonus) as I normally do in anticipation of a wishes event.  In the lower level happiness, I received zero tokens on the most recent 4 hour tasks.



This is true of all token drops - the highest Happiness bracket improves chances of any drop rate by 10%. If you slip out of that bracket, it becomes almost impossible to get some of these tokens.


----------



## Busybee46

I am welcoming the queen! After disappointing results overnight, today's tasks have done well, even though (perhaps because) I have been distracted by real life problems. So now i just need to try and stay in the top 250, I have no hope of doing better than that. 

I am peeved by how much I have spent on this game in the last month or so, and have to reconsider whether to engage in future events. It's not just the money that is disturbing, it is the way the game demands so much attention, to the extent that they are driving people to lose sleep. Previously games have fitted in when there was spare time in my life, not vice versa! And I have either bought games outright, or played them totally free (including Frozen Free Fall and Icy Shot), never been tempted by in game purchases. And all because I was looking for something related to our visit to Disneyland Paris this year...! I hope they leave us without an event for a while now...


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> I’ve been thinking that we were cheated in Cinderella’s storyline. Where are her mice? And her stepsisters?



Hopefully they add more. I’d like to see Lucifer the cat too lol


----------



## AJGolden1013

Need three broken heart boxes in just under 4 days.  Hopefully I make it.  Hope everyone else is doing well on their character quests.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Need three broken heart boxes in just under 4 days.  Hopefully I make it.  Hope everyone else is doing well on their character quests.


Even if you fall a few short, just bite the bullet and use gems.  Don't pay their ridiculous fifteen dollar price tag.


----------



## rr333

TheMaxRebo said:


> just as a data point I was at just about the same point as you regarding the number of owls and hats for Grumpy when I decided to buy chests with gems and it took about 450 gems to get enough of the items to welcome Grumpy.  He has helped quite a bit in earning Queen items (still needs some more chests but have all the ear hats after about 1.5 days - and at least a 1/3rd came from Grumpy's two hour task)



Thank you! That is good to know!


----------



## rr333

rr333 said:


> Grumpy - 34/60 owls, 15/40 hats
> I have not purchased any chests yet. I have only opened the ones we got as gifts or that I won in mini games. And I have only sent Dopey and Happy out a few times. Hoping to rank well in the gold event.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to buy some grumpy chests now, or wait til after the mini event to see where I stand at that point.
> 
> Queen - 5/9 boxes, 2/9 ears



As of right now Grumpy is still the same... the Queen is at 6/9 and 6/9


New question... With the way the tasks for the queens items are (2 characters for most), do you all work on one item at a time? Meaning do you try for hats in one 4 hr period and then try for heart boxes next round? etc?

It seemed like with AIW I was able to try for both at one time and use all the characters. But the way the tasks are for this one, somebody gets left out doing nothing... unless I'm just too tired to figure it out! LOL


----------



## Busybee46

rr333 said:


> New question... With the way the tasks for the queens items are (2 characters for most), do you all work on one item at a time? Meaning do you try for hats in one 4 hr period and then try for heart boxes next round? etc?


Yes, i found one at a time worked best. I focussed in boxes first, until i had 8, then hats. Seemed to work!


----------



## Mayi

rr333 said:


> New question... With the way the tasks for the queens items are (2 characters for most), do you all work on one item at a time? Meaning do you try for hats in one 4 hr period and then try for heart boxes next round? etc?



I do, but I have actually been working just on the chests and once I finish them all I intended to try for the hats. Maybe when this round of chests ends I'll attempt for a hats one next time.


----------



## Mayi

Hi everyone! I've been missing on the forum. I actually had to spend a few days on the hospital and it took me a while catch up on the forum. I did however play a lot because of all the free time I had. I'm almost done with the chests, I'm about 50-something on the trophies event and I'm only missing 2 owls and 9 hats for Grumpy. I did spend some gems too, I can't recall how many but my guess is far more than 300. I hope I can get the missing tokens from the trophies prizes and the 12 tasks from Dopey and Happy once I welcome the Queen. 
Merry (late) Christmas to you all


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rr333 said:


> As of right now Grumpy is still the same... the Queen is at 6/9 and 6/9
> 
> 
> New question... With the way the tasks for the queens items are (2 characters for most), do you all work on one item at a time? Meaning do you try for hats in one 4 hr period and then try for heart boxes next round? etc?
> 
> It seemed like with AIW I was able to try for both at one time and use all the characters. But the way the tasks are for this one, somebody gets left out doing nothing... unless I'm just too tired to figure it out! LOL



I found it the same - that with all the double character tasks they were overlapping and hard to figure out how to maximize the characters ... or my brain is just tired


----------



## Windwaker4444

evilqueenmindy said:


> 4 heart boxes and 2 ear hats for me so far after pretty much 2 days of working on the Queen.  I knew it was going to be difficult without Grumpy or the mine train, the drops have gone from non-existent to "slightly hopeful" in the last day.  I've got the event currency and the apples to welcome her, so my current plan is to keep at it until the last minute and then make a decision. . .I'd never consider dropping $14.99 on any OTHER character. . .ugh.  There's time.


I'd never recommend spending $14.99 normally...but considering who you have for your profile pic...how could you not get the Evil Queen?  And no, I don't secretly work for Gameloft!!  I just know that if  Hercules or Little Mermaid events came about, I would HAVE to have it all.   Hope you earn her without spending having to break a piggy bank.  Let us know what happens


----------



## DMMom

I’m down to needing one more of each to be able to get the Queen so now I figured out how to split the characters. Before I did all but 1 box and then all but 1 ear.  It would be nice to be able to ring in the new year without having to babysit this game.


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'd never recommend spending $14.99 normally...but considering who you have for your profile pic...how could you not get the Evil Queen?  And no, I don't secretly work for Gameloft!!  I just know that if  Hercules or Little Mermaid events came about, I would HAVE to have it all.   Hope you earn her without spending having to break a piggy bank.  Let us know what happens



Yes that is how I felt about the lion king event! Had to have it all lol


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'd never recommend spending $14.99 normally...but considering who you have for your profile pic...how could you not get the Evil Queen?  And no, I don't secretly work for Gameloft!!  I just know that if  Hercules or Little Mermaid events came about, I would HAVE to have it all.   Hope you earn her without spending having to break a piggy bank.  Let us know what happens


Yeah, whatever.  So I'm a wee bit slow on checking things.  Received.  Oh, and thanks!


----------



## luther10

Just welcomed the evil Queen, and she looks amazing...  The way she walks down the steps and then handing you the poison apple is just terrifying, lol...  

So from now on till the end, it's crunch time for Grumpy... I only have like 60% of the tokens, and 4EC left after welcoming the Queen.  And I'm pretty safe in the top 50 for the trophy mini event, so at least the prizes will help out.  What sucks is that the Queen needs to be at level 4 before she can collect Grumpy tokens, and I'm already short on currency, so... Hope I'll enough gems at the end to buy enough chests to welcome him...


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> Just welcomed the evil Queen, and she looks amazing...  The way she walks down the steps and then handing you the poison apple is just terrifying, lol...
> 
> So from now on till the end, it's crunch time for Grumpy... I only have like 60% of the tokens, and 4EC left after welcoming the Queen.  And I'm pretty safe in the top 50 for the trophy mini event, so at least the prizes will help out.  What sucks is that the Queen needs to be at level 4 before she can collect Grumpy tokens, and I'm already short on currency, so... Hope I'll enough gems at the end to buy enough chests to welcome him...


4 credits?  400?  4,000?


----------



## lmmatooki

Mayi said:


> Hi everyone! I've been missing on the forum. I actually had to spend a few days on the hospital and it took me a while catch up on the forum. I did however play a lot because of all the free time I had. I'm almost done with the chests, I'm about 50-something on the trophies event and I'm only missing 2 owls and 9 hats for Grumpy. I did spend some gems too, I can't recall how many but my guess is far more than 300. I hope I can get the missing tokens from the trophies prizes and the 12 tasks from Dopey and Happy once I welcome the Queen.
> Merry (late) Christmas to you all


Hope all is well with you!! And I hope that you get the rest of Grumpy's items!


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcoming the Evil Queen!! 

Dropped me down to a measly 32K EC, oh yay...


----------



## Cabius

I have all the Queen's tokens, but am at 17k EC, scraping my way to the finish line before the end of the week!


----------



## mikegood2

The Evil Queen goes from worthless two incredibly useful when you level her to up to 4. She now has a six hour job that potentially produces Grumpy’s ear!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Yeah, whatever.  So I'm a wee bit slow on checking things.  Received.  Oh, and thanks!


Heh heh.  We'll agree to disagree Mr. World Traveler.  What if it was Madame Medusa?  Then possibly even you might look at your piggy bank with uncertainty and denial.
 We all have our breaking points, where we decide to buy something frivolous and forgo 2 days of Starbucks so we do not feel guilty. But on the other hand, I completely agree that spending a few gems for missing items as a last resort at the very end is a much better option.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> The Evil Queen goes from worthless two incredibly useful when you level her to up to 4. She now has a six hour job that potentially produces Grumpy’s ear!


Finally some good news!!!  Now if only I could welcome the Queen!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Welcoming the Evil Queen!!
> 
> Dropped me down to a measly 32K EC, oh yay...


Congrats!!!  Hope to join your exclusive Evil Queen club soon.  I just can't seem to get her to want to join my Kingdom.  Someone else must be offering up better poison apples.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Heh heh.  We'll agree to disagree Mr. World Traveler.  What if it was Madame Medusa?  Then possibly even you might look at your piggy bank with uncertainty and denial.
> We all have our breaking points, where we decide to buy something frivolous and forgo 2 days of Starbucks so we do not feel guilty. But on the other hand, I completely agree that spending a few gems for missing items as a last resort at the very end is a much better option.


Well... SOMEONE clearly missed a point.  Or two.  Not even sure what I had originally quoted.  Ignore the quote, and examine the message, woman. 

And I think we all know that we are safe from The Rescuers getting the DMK treatment.  No one has even seen the movie, including those pesky interms.

Just found it the easiest way to have you see the message.
Oh, and as for the snide "world traveler" comment, I will have you know that my trio for 2018 will probably be to Hawaii.  Not sure how that is a follow-up to Germany, Ireland, and Spain, but still...


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> And I think we all know that we are safe from The Rescuers getting the DMK treatment.  No one has even seen the movie, including those pesky interms.
> 
> Just found it the easiest way to have you see the message.
> Oh, and as for the snide "world traveler" comment, I will have you know that my trio for 2018 will probably be to Hawaii.  Not sure how that is a follow-up to Germany, Ireland, and Spain, but still...



I love the Rescuers movies, but I don't remember them being Disney for some reason.  It would be cute to see Bernard and Bianca running around, but agreed, highly unlikely.

Hawaii is lovely, with lots to explore and do if you take the time.  They are very proud of their historical lineage like your prev. mentioned European countries, but they do it in more of a story telling fashion than a "here, see this 800+ year old relic"

Any one going to be able to get the 80K event currency to gem conversion this time round?  After getting the evil queen Thursday night I was down to 50K, and now I'm back up to 55K, but I doubt I can get back to 80 with only 3.5 days left.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> The Evil Queen goes from worthless two incredibly useful when you level her to up to 4. She now has a six hour job that potentially produces Grumpy’s ear!



Oh no.  Now you are giving me a reason to upgrade her and spend more of my EC.  Hmmm...  



PrincessS121212 said:


> I love the Rescuers movies, but I don't remember them being Disney for some reason.  It would be cute to see Bernard and Bianca running around, but agreed, highly unlikely.
> 
> Hawaii is lovely, with lots to explore and do if you take the time.  They are very proud of their historical lineage like your prev. mentioned European countries, but they do it in more of a story telling fashion than a "here, see this 800+ year old relic"
> 
> Any one going to be able to get the 80K event currency to gem conversion this time round?  After getting the evil queen Thursday night I was down to 50K, and now I'm back up to 55K, but I doubt I can get back to 80 with only 3.5 days left.



I love the Rescuers, too!  It's a fun movie - we have that one and watch it every now and then.  I also agree it's not very likely to show up in the game any time soon.  Love Hawaii, too.  It's one of our favorite destinations.    As for the EC to gems, I'm trying to get some but there is no way I'll get anywhere near 80k this time, just like the last event.  They are really making it much harder, and it's not appreciated over here.  I'm not even at 40k right now, and mikegood2 just game me a reason to spend about 5k (Queen is only L2 right now) but I think I'm going to just keep her at L2 for now.  I think.


----------



## CaptHook34

I have the Evil Queen as well. Shes at lvl 2..has not been very helpful tbh. Did the $14.99 option. Honestly, this is the only game I actually play daily, and I support anything Disney related. Currently at 22,000 EC, still no Grumpy. Probably have dropped enough gems for about 15 Chests, and still about 7 owls away and 15 grumpy hats away. I don't mind how hard it is to get grumpy. I think a game like this is supposed to take time and be a process. I really would like to see "Mini-Games" added to this game, besides just sending characters on quests every day and logging in every hour to collect tokens. I think the game has a lot of potential, and its definitely the best Disney game since Virtual Magic Kingdom. They should make competitive games within the game like :"POTC ship battles, Castle fireworks etc, just like VMK. Really hope they add more to the game then just quests.


----------



## DMMom

Welcoming the Queen now. Does anyone know how many of each hat, box, EC and apple to get Level 2 and 3 for her?


----------



## AlohaBerry

DMMom said:


> Welcoming the Queen now. Does anyone know how many of each hat, box, EC and apple to get Level 2 and 3 for her?



Go here to see all she needs (and for fast answers to questions like this)
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/The_Queen

Enjoy!


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!!  Hope to join your exclusive Evil Queen club soon.  I just can't seem to get her to want to join my Kingdom.  Someone else must be offering up better poison apples.


Hope you are getting closer today!!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> No one has even seen the movie, including those pesky interms.





PrincessS121212 said:


> I love the Rescuers movies, but I don't remember them being Disney for some reason. It would be cute to see Bernard and Bianca running around, but agreed, highly unlikely.



I have also seen The Rescuers! I used to watch it when I was a kid every time I went over to my grandmother's house! I feel the same way with DMK releasing it, they want to pick the movies that are "currently popular" and are related to some sort of release in the real world so they make the most money.


----------



## luther10

After spending a god forsaken amount of gems on premiums Grumpy, Dopey, Happy, and the Mine Train, Gameloft seriously thinks we'll have a surplus of gems to spend on this whole week of legendary chests at the end of an event?  LOL...  And no, I'll not use real money on gambling loot crates... that is just stupid... And I need the rest of my gems on Grumpy...

My Lion King characters are still homeless, that's too bad...  Gameloft only restored those characters after my saved game wipe, they refused to restore the buildings...


----------



## luther10

supernova said:


> 4 credits?  400?  4,000?


I had 25004 before welcoming the Queen, LOL...  This whole event I have a EC shortage, mainly due to a delayed start of the event.  Gameloft restored my game on the fifth day of the event, so it was pretty hectic the whole through.
For Snow White, I had her tokens ready but it took me 3 extra days to collect enough EC to welcome her...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally!!!!  The Queen has fallen.  I'm going to the park.  I think I've forgotten what sunlight feels like during this event.


----------



## Acer

I think it's time to pull the plug for me  I have 8/9 boxes and zero hats. 
2 days left. 4 hour tasks which means I can probably send them out a total of 8 more times. 24 chances for 9 hats. Not great.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Acer said:


> I think it's time to pull the plug for me  I have 8/9 boxes and zero hats.
> 2 days left. 4 hour tasks which means I can probably send them out a total of 8 more times. 24 chances for 9 hats. Not great.


Same here. 8/9 boxes and one hat. I started half a week ago, but without the mine train (didn't have enough gems), it's hopeless. We're not getting this queen.


----------



## Acer

KimRonRufus said:


> Same here. 8/9 boxes and one hat. I started half a week ago, but without the mine train (didn't have enough gems), it's hopeless. We're not getting this queen.


If it makes you feel any better, I have the mine train and I still have nothing to show for it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KimRonRufus said:


> Same here. 8/9 boxes and one hat. I started half a week ago, but without the mine train (didn't have enough gems), it's hopeless. We're not getting this queen.





Acer said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I have the mine train and I still have nothing to show for it



I have the Mine Train and only recall getting one item from it.  I will say Grumpy helped a lot (I got halfway there and then used gems to get the other half of his items)


----------



## hdb2013

i have a question! this year we’ve have the lion king, alice in wonderland, and a few other events i’m just wondering if they bring old events back? i have all these characters and it would be cool to use them again for another event


----------



## supernova

hdb2013 said:


> i have a question! this year we’ve have the lion king, alice in wonderland, and a few other events i’m just wondering if they bring old events back? i have all these characters and it would be cool to use them again for another event


Oh, PLEASE don't give the interns any ideas about rehashing old material!!


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> Same here. 8/9 boxes and one hat. I started half a week ago, but without the mine train (didn't have enough gems), it's hopeless. We're not getting this queen.


Fifteen bucks will get you the queen...


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> And I think we all know that we are safe from The Rescuers getting the DMK treatment.  No one has even seen the movie, including those pesky interms.



Maybe someone should suggest the interns create an even more special chest.  One that cost 1000 gems and contain a selection of special characters that aren't deserving of a full event or update.  Every time they need a little influx of cash, they could release a few more special characters, some could be limited time only! Released around the time of their movie's anniversary.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Maybe someone should suggest the interns create an even more special chest.  One that cost 1000 gems and contain a selection of special characters that aren't deserving of a full event or update.  Every time they need a little influx of cash, they could release a few more special characters, some could be limited time only! Released around the time of their movie's anniversary.


Hopemax, what are you suggesting?!?!  I'd have to take out a loan to keep playing!!! Lols...


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Up to 5 heart boxes and 4 ear hats with a little over 2 days to go.  Cautiously optimistic my Starbucks money might stay in my pocket.


----------



## KPach525

Deleted: I figured it out


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> Edit: will connecting via Facebook and disconnecting Game Center give me a different payment option?



^
|
That’s a no...


----------



## CallieMar

Finally welcoming the Queen.  I'm not going to bother leveling her up, even though she can help with Grumpy..with 2.5 days left in the event, it'll probably take me that long to get her to level 4 anyway, and I'd rather save the EC for the gem conversion at this point.  I'm comfortably in the top 4-50 of the mini event, #1-3 are way ahead of me.  Unless I miraculously get Grumpy in one of the chests (hahaha yeah right), I'm holding off on buying anymore magical chests for a little bit longer to give Dopey and Happy time to collect.  The less chests I need to buy, the better, even though I'm resigned to the fact I'll that be blowing through most of my gems to finally get that annoying little bugger


----------



## KimRonRufus

Acer said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I have the mine train and I still have nothing to show for it


Ya know, that actually does make me feel better. Thanks!


----------



## KimRonRufus

supernova said:


> Fifteen bucks will get you the queen...


I'm not going to give them the satisfaction! HA!


----------



## Mayi

lmmatooki said:


> Hope all is well with you!! And I hope that you get the rest of Grumpy's items!


Thanks a lot. I know I'm going to be fine, but I'll have to get a surgery in the next couple of weeks and I'm a bit worried as it is kind of complicated. As for the game I'm almost done with the Queen tokens and about to get the chests from the trophies event. I was thinking today abou how those kind of events used to have gems as the prizes.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

hopemax said:


> Maybe someone should suggest the interns create an even more special chest.  One that cost 1000 gems and contain a selection of special characters that aren't deserving of a full event or update.  Every time they need a little influx of cash, they could release a few more special characters, some could be limited time only! Released around the time of their movie's anniversary.



Great idea!! A Super Mystical Legendary Diamond chest. 

As well as the special characters, it could include the opportunity to "win" special limited edition benches which can't be obtained in any other way.

And a multi-pack offer. Ten of these chests for only 9000 gems.


----------



## CaptHook34

Any ideas of a release tonight of any New Years Eve/ Day Items?


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Maybe someone should suggest the interns create an even more special chest.  One that cost 1000 gems and contain a selection of special characters that aren't deserving of a full event or update.  Every time they need a little influx of cash, they could release a few more special characters, some could be limited time only! Released around the time of their movie's anniversary.





Prince Chow Mein said:


> Great idea!! A Super Mystical Legendary Diamond chest.
> 
> As well as the special characters, it could include the opportunity to "win" special limited edition benches which can't be obtained in any other way.
> 
> And a multi-pack offer. Ten of these chests for only 9000 gems.


Well, it's clear that a _couple_ of members here have hit the NYE champagne a bit early.  Can we NOT give the interns ideas on how to sell us more gems and chests, please?????


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> I'm not going to give them the satisfaction! HA!


Fight the good fight!!  Friggin' interns...


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> Well, it's clear that a couple of members here have hit the NYE champagne a bit early.  Can we NOT give the interns ideas on how to sell us more gems and chests, please?????


Too early for champagne?? I'll have you know it was almost midday here in the UK when I posted that message. Cheers


----------



## shaynar

WHY DO I BOTHER WITH THESE EVENTS?
I've set timers, checked in the middle of the night etc. Ranked high is all the past 4 events. Out of the 12 Magical chests I've earned I've gotten happiness and owls. Not even 1 stupid ear hat.


----------



## Acer

Interestingly enough, without trying for Grumpy, I have 33 owls and 17 hats. Anyone know if he sticks around after the event. If yes, maybe I spend gems to finish the queen. I actually got 2 hats overnight. Giving me a ray of hope.


----------



## go oilers go

So with my chests from the trophy event, I am now exactly half way to earning Grumpy with both ears and owls. Opening the last chest felt like my last opportunity to get the elusive dwarf, so I guess my game will be Grumpy free...probably for the best as I don't want someone bringing the morale down in my Kingdom 

I am 2 heart boxes from the Queen so feeling better about getting her now, with my event currency at 60,000.


----------



## nicki401

Tuxedo Mickey and Mickey gloves set are 4.99 and 6 lion kings chests for 7.99.No thanks!

Im sad because this event has been just so disappointing. Snow White should have been fun but it wasnt at all.


----------



## 2010_Bride

For those of you who purchased the magical chests for Grumpy...

Did you find your drop rate increased for the remaining token after you maxed out the first token? For example, I only need 10 owls, but I need 20 grumpy ear hats. The owls seem to drop easier in the chests. So once I’ve maxed out my owls, did anyone find that they received more ear hats? 

I’m not buying anything until the last day in case there is any last minute deal or twist to getting Grumpy, (and I only have enough gems for 22 chests so I want to work everyone to the bone for tokens until the last minute). Even then , I’m still not sure I want to risk every last gem when I still need quite a few ear hats.


----------



## bellrae

I’ve spent two days sending them out for tasks for the evil queen and I’ve not had a single item drop (my happiness is as full as it gets too). I think I am done trying to get the queen!


----------



## Cabius

2010_Bride said:


> For those of you who purchased the magical chests for Grumpy...
> 
> Did you find your drop rate increased for the remaining token after you maxed out the first token? For example, I only need 10 owls, but I need 20 grumpy ear hats. The owls seem to drop easier in the chests. So once I’ve maxed out my owls, did anyone find that they received more ear hats?



That was my experience, and that of others who have posted in this thread.

For example, I got 2 chests in the Trophy challenge that ended this morning, and, already having all the owls I needed to upgrade Grumpy, I got 4 ear hats total - 2 in each box. I'm probably averaging 1.5 per chest once the owls were maxed out.


----------



## DMMom

2 more owls and 15 ears to get Grumpy. Queen just leveled to 3. Going to try to level her to 4 to get the 6 hour tasks instead of 12. See if I can get a couple tokens before having to resort to chests at the end.


----------



## LeCras

Cabius said:


> That was my experience, and that of others who have posted in this thread.
> 
> For example, I got 2 chests in the Trophy challenge that ended this morning, and, already having all the owls I needed to upgrade Grumpy, I got 4 ear hats total - 2 in each box. I'm probably averaging 1.5 per chest once the owls were maxed out.



I agree, I was maxed out on owls as well, and got 8 ear hats out of my 4 chests. Just one more to go, then I can level Grumpy up to 8!


----------



## 2010_Bride

Cabius said:


> That was my experience, and that of others who have posted in this thread.
> 
> For example, I got 2 chests in the Trophy challenge that ended this morning, and, already having all the owls I needed to upgrade Grumpy, I got 4 ear hats total - 2 in each box. I'm probably averaging 1.5 per chest once the owls were maxed out.





LeCras said:


> I agree, I was maxed out on owls as well, and got 8 ear hats out of my 4 chests. Just one more to go, then I can level Grumpy up to 8!



This is encouraging...thank you both!


----------



## mikegood2

Can’t really tell you. Sadly, for me, I was only 1 ear of being able to level Grumpy to level 7. Ended up placing 11th, got my ear in the first chest and garbage in the other 3, so obviously, they won’t give you more of an item that you need from chests. I really wish they didn’t require you to open all the chests at once because it cost me a few Grumpy items. 

If you haven’t welcomed Grumpy yet, it will let the count go over the required amount, but can’t remember if it’s when you go over on a chest of if you continue collecting on any chests after you maxed an item out?


----------



## Busybee46

I got the tokens I needed for levelling up Grumpy in the first 2 chests and the last one gave me a measly 100Ec and nothing else, which seemed pretty mean. But hey, it's just a game, right? The fact that they design these events to take over your life and gamble is what troubles me. I love the look of it and the idea if ridding the kingdom of evil, i just wish they would cut the stress out if it.


----------



## Busybee46

On a lighter note, has anyone seen the parachutes coming down on parachute drop? i just caught the end of it the other day and had no idea it would do that! How can I make it happen? Does a kid need to choose to ride it, or what? I really want to see the whole thing!


----------



## Aces86

Busybee46 said:


> On a lighter note, has anyone seen the parachutes coming down on parachute drop? i just caught the end of it the other day and had no idea it would do that! How can I make it happen? Does a kid need to choose to ride it, or what? I really want to see the whole thing!



Yes they need to choose to ride it. It is pretty cool!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Well after posting about my Grumpy not dropping anything for almost 5 sends, he then dropped an item every single send after that. got the queen late last night, but I’m so relieved this event is almost over, Ive been on vacation and playing nonstop and just barely scraping ec and items together. Never setting alarms to get up in the middle of the night but def if i happen to get awakened checking in to see if ive accomplished anything. sending jessie and goofy on their 6 min task constantly.... I need a break!


----------



## Somnam

Anyone else’s Shere Kahn’s ear token still look like the old version? I just started to collect for him. I was sure I saw he had a newly designed token with the Alice update? Checked the wiki as well and I am definitely seeing the old token design, even though my game has the latest updates.


----------



## hopemax

Somnam said:


> Anyone else’s Shere Kahn’s ear token still look like the old version? I just started to collect for him. I was sure I saw he had a newly designed token with the Alice update? Checked the wiki as well and I am definitely seeing the old token design, even though my game has the latest updates.



He was updated to the new token, but then when the Snow White event started, he reverted back to the old token.

Queen has been Welcomed in both my games now.  Working on EC collection now.  I did not get Grumpy in any of my chests, and barely any tokens for him either.  One chest gave me some Magic, 5 happiness, and then 15 happiness... when I was already maxed out in happiness. So 10 minutes later, I was already losing happiness.  Great motivation to keep playing there, interns.


----------



## dizprincess717

After a scathing email sent to Gameloft, I have finally had some luck with the Queen tokens.  I've got all the apples, all the EC, 4/9 heart boxes and 8/9 ears.  I might have a chance.  After this event, I hope they cool it for a bit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Too early for champagne?? I'll have you know it was almost midday here in the UK when I posted that message. Cheers



Never, to early for bubbly ... just add some orange juice and now you are having "classy breakfast"


----------



## Windwaker4444

For those of you celebrating tonight,  Happy New Years!!  Wishing you all lots of love and happiness for 2018. Please be safe tonight.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Can’t really tell you. Sadly, for me, I was only 1 ear of being able to level Grumpy to level 7. Ended up placing 11th, got my ear in the first chest and garbage in the other 3, so obviously, they won’t give you more of an item that you need from chests. I really wish they didn’t require you to open all the chests at once because it cost me a few Grumpy items.



That's been my experience twice now, as I've posted.  Today, I came in like 9th or something, and my first chest gave me the remaining three Grumpy hats I needed to level him up again.  Since I already have all of the owls, that was all I needed... and somehow I got all three in my very first chest.  Three red cards?  Really?  Where were they when I was first trying to get him?  The rest of the chests gave me 1 happiness, some magic, and pittance in event currency.


----------



## Aces86

dizprincess717 said:


> After a scathing email sent to Gameloft, I have finally had some luck with the Queen tokens.  I've got all the apples, all the EC, 4/9 heart boxes and 8/9 ears.  I might have a chance.  After this event, I hope they cool it for a bit.



What did you say to them? Waiting on 7 more ears for the queen. Ugh may not make it in time.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

made it to spot 2 on the final, got a whole lot of garbage from it =_= I got like maybe 10 tokens out of 8 chests, lots were only 2 card chests


----------



## McNs

My queen finally arrived late last night! Still way off grumpy so he will likely stay a missing character (I have plenty missing so not worried).

Question - is there any point levelling up the SW characters now or should I just build EC? I’m assuming I can continue to level them up post the event?


----------



## Busybee46

Hope Loneheart said:


> made it to spot 2 on the final, got a whole lot of garbage from it =_= I got like maybe 10 tokens out of 8 chests, lots were only 2 card chests


Well done though! And you got a good whack of EC. But you must have paid a lot of attention to get to 2nd.


----------



## Morana

Should I spend magic expanding areas that aren’t part of the storyline? I have a few attractions that I can’t fit anywhere but read somewhere that you shouldn’t spend magic on unnecessarily expanding the kingdom?


----------



## luther10

Did pretty well with the 4 chests from the trophy event this morning, got 9 tokens, 4 ears and 5 owls...  My queen is now at level 4, and is collecting the Grumpy tokens along with Happy and Dopey.  Grumpy count right now stands at 41 owls and 34 ears.  I will buy the necessary amount of chests with gems at the end to get Grumpy...


----------



## Mattimation

Morana said:


> Should I spend magic expanding areas that aren’t part of the storyline? I have a few attractions that I can’t fit anywhere but read somewhere that you shouldn’t spend magic on unnecessarily expanding the kingdom?



All of the land is eventually part of the storyline, so whether you unlock it now or not there will be a quest for it sooner or later. You’ll automatically get the reward when the quest does come around if you clear it now


----------



## supernova

McNs said:


> My queen finally arrived late last night! Still way off grumpy so he will likely stay a missing character (I have plenty missing so not worried).
> 
> Question - is there any point levelling up the SW characters now or should I just build EC? I’m assuming I can continue to level them up post the event?


With only two days left, I'm holding off on leveling up anyone else.  Been doing that since I welcomed the Queen.  First, as you stated, it'll help me build up event credit for the conversion.  And second, I'll have something to do before the interns unleash another event or expansion on us.


----------



## mmmears

I’ve been leveling up a specific set of SW characters (the cheap ones) but I’m pretty much done even with that now. I’m hoping to save some EC to get some gems back.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

1 day 14 hours left... its 930 pm here and i sent all my characters out one last time before i go to bed.
I need 3 ear hats and 4 boxes for the queen. Fingers crossed that i get her.
I’ve been praying that i just luckily get grumpy in a magical chest but i havent yet. So i guess i won’t be able to get him until the event is over and they have a snow white legendary chest available.


----------



## KPach525

Well this is the first time I really feel I won’t get the queen in time. My drops have been the worst in any event, I still need 2 ear hats and 3 boxes, and I only just reached 25k EC today. For the first time ever, I’m reluctantly setting an alarm... but only because I’m home alone and it’s a holiday tomorrow. If I can miraculously get the tokens, I plan to spend all my gems to see if I can get Grumpy, and then delete the game when I ultimately don’t. This event has broke me


----------



## dizprincess717

Aces86 said:


> What did you say to them? Waiting on 7 more ears for the queen. Ugh may not make it in time.



I told them my hubby and I paid for the exact same things for this event. I love Snow White, so I wanted to collect some of the pay-for items. I asked them how they can honestly think it's fair that DH got all tokens in 2 days, and I'm missing 5 heart boxes. If all items really are rare (and we have the SAME characters doing the same quests) then how has he has the Queen for days?

If something is Epic, then sorry - we should all be at the same spot for token gathering. 

DH and I have played for a year, we started at the same time, and after these timed events and seeing how greedy Gameloft is becoming, I made sure that my points were made VERY clear.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Morana said:


> Should I spend magic expanding areas that aren’t part of the storyline? I have a few attractions that I can’t fit anywhere but read somewhere that you shouldn’t spend magic on unnecessarily expanding the kingdom?


The only reason not to expand land is if you need magic to welcome a lot of new characters or level up characters in a hurry if you are short of magic.  Opening up that land gives you space to put the attractions so you can earn magic faster when you aren't in direct need of it, and in some cases, it does continue the main storyline depending on how far along you are.


----------



## PrincessS121212

McNs said:


> My queen finally arrived late last night! Still way off grumpy so he will likely stay a missing character (I have plenty missing so not worried).
> 
> Question - is there any point levelling up the SW characters now or should I just build EC? I’m assuming I can continue to level them up post the event?


I would ALWAYS level the characters up after and build EC during.  I'm sitting at 77K EC right now, which if I play regularly tomorrow will mean I can get the 80K EC conversion into 40 gems (max amount).  You can always level the characters after an event, so when there is nothing to do for 3+ weeks between events, I can play casually and work on them.
Right now I have 3 dwarves at level 3, 2 at level 4, doc at 5, snow at 3, grumpy at 3, and evil queen at 1, but I have all of them ready to level up as soon as I hit 80K or the event ends, whichever happens first.

On that note, HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! may all your grumpy wishes come true!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

On day 3 of trying to welcome The Queen and despite having Dopey, Happy and Grumpy, I'm still one hat away. I'll make it but it's very frustrating. I haven't had a single item drop now for 16 hours despite sending them all out continuously on tasks. 

I came in #16 in the trophy event as I couldn't play for the final 8 hours. The chests will help me to level up Grumpy but since I only needed one hat and one owl, the others were filled with happiness and decorations. The event currency will help me recoup a few of the gems I spent on getting Grumpy (I'm not 100% sure but I think I spent 300-350 gems to get Grumpy. I wouldn't have spent that but I'm currently sitting on 3000+ gems so wanted to start using them)

I'm currently sitting on just over 45,000 event currency but the Queen will take a large chunk of that. I remember what it used to be easy to finish the even on 80K for maximum gem conversion.


----------



## CaptHook34

Morana said:


> Should I spend magic expanding areas that aren’t part of the storyline? I have a few attractions that I can’t fit anywhere but read somewhere that you shouldn’t spend magic on unnecessarily expanding the kingdom?



You will want to open up as much land as possible. Opening up new land will pay off later on, because you will need it for the concessions and rides. Currently opening up the last (2) lands in the back of space Mountain in Tomorrowland.. 550,00 +750,000 ... There is also land in Fantasy-land for 1,000,000.. Early on opening this land would have been much easier in tomorrow land. Now i have about (7) rides just sitting in inventory that are too big to fit anywhere, which i could be using now to get more magic.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hope Loneheart said:


> made it to spot 2 on the final, got a whole lot of garbage from it =_= I got like maybe 10 tokens out of 8 chests, lots were only 2 card chests



I finished the same and had similar - though I even had a couple 1 card chests that just had the like 100 EC or 10 Happiness.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy New Year everyone!

I hope the turning of the page to 2018 bring the necessary drops anyone needs for the Queen and/or Grumpy


----------



## Wdw1015

I am also joining the group of frustrated players in regards to getting the queen. I do not have grumpy nor the mine train attraction and without them, I don’t see the queen happening. I’ve needed 4 hats for over 24 hours with no drops.  Time is running out and this will be the first event (and I’ve been playing since almost the beginning) that I haven’t been able to finish. I refuse to spend money on this game so I guess it’s just not going to happen.


----------



## Mattimation

Just welcomed the Queen, and I was so excited to see Gameloft include more of the original fairytale than Disney has in the movie, with the queen plotting to kill Snow White with cursed bodices and poison combs. I'm a bit of a fairytale geek, and I've really enjoyed seeing Disney reincorporate elements from the original stories into their newer productions (like how the new Cinderella and BatB movies have)


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> I am also joining the group of frustrated players in regards to getting the queen. I do not have grumpy nor the mine train attraction and without them, I don’t see the queen happening. I’ve needed 4 hats for over 24 hours with no drops.  Time is running out and this will be the first event (and I’ve been playing since almost the beginning) that I haven’t been able to finish. I refuse to spend money on this game so I guess it’s just not going to happen.


How many gems are required for those final four items?


----------



## Wdw1015

supernova said:


> How many gems are required for those final four items?


164 which I can do but man I hate giving into the interns.


----------



## Peachkins

I toyed around with the idea of just buying the needed gems to get the items I need for the Queen, but I've decided there's no way. I've already bought Dopey and the Mine Train with my earned gems, and I refuse to buy any at this point for the Queen as a matter of principal.  There should have been no reason, within the time allotted, for me not to get the Queen. Yet here I am, still missing four hats and boxes. Didn't get a single item in the last 12 hours. I'm pretty disgusted overall with this event. I got as far on Alice and Wonderland, and I was on vacation for a week, playing only occasionally, during that one.


----------



## Peachkins

Deleted, just a double post.


----------



## MinnieMe333

Two hats to go... this is going to be down to the wire again! I'll buy them if I have to but not until I cant feasibly get them for free. A bit late to post this but for the mini event I was on the worst board I've ever seen. The top person had over 1600 trophies and I struggled to stay inside the top 500. Normally I delay starting if I can and can comfortably finish top 10. 
I've done ok given I only bought the mine train and float though. I've not bothered one bit with grumpy, am nowhere near and am quite fine with that!


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> 164 which I can do but man I hate giving into the interns.


Catch 22, huh?  Either give in to the interns and give up the gems, or let them win by not getting the Queen...


----------



## pugprincess

I don't think I'll get the Queen. Still missing too many items. I didn't buy the premium characters this time around - without Grumpy I wouldn't have a full set anyway, so I don't feel the need to try to complete the collection - so I'm sure that hasn't helped. I did buy the mine train with my gems, but it's done very little to help.

I haven't really enjoyed this event, it's felt a bit too much like work, and there's so much pressure to spend money to complete it. I hope we get a break now, I'd like some time to focus on the main storyline.


----------



## Aces86

Have 4 more hats to go for the queen so hoping I have some good luck today.  Had some good drops overnight, forgot to check my game til late though with the New Years festivities going on. Blew thru some gems the other day trying to speed up the tasks and it seems the drop rate is better if you just wait the 4 hours.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I've also been working on the Queen for days now, still 2 hats and 3 chests left to go and I have everything except for Grumpy and the parade float. I'm annoyed that all tasks overlap character wise. I will buy her if she gets under 100 gems but I'm not happy about it.

If I start her just before the event ends, she's still mine right because my husband keeps making me think that's not how it goes.


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

I just welcomed Grumpy without spending a single cent. I was pretty much buying a chest with gems every time it hit 15. I don't know how many gems I actually ended up spending but they were all earned through gameplay. Still need 3 hats for the Queen. Haven't had a single drop in 2 days.


----------



## luther10

Queen's drop rate for Grumpy tokens so far has been 100%... 2 for 2 LOL...  So that's 1 less chest to buy at the end to welcome Grumpy, that's good I guess....


----------



## AJGolden1013

WhiteRabbit88 said:


> I just welcomed Grumpy without spending a single cent. I was pretty much buying a chest with gems every time it hit 15. I don't know how many gems I actually ended up spending but they were all earned through gameplay. Still need 3 hats for the Queen. Haven't had a single drop in 2 days.



Good for you, I am not that patient. May this year teach me to be better.  Hope you get the Queen


----------



## Busybee46

If you are lucky enough to get all the dwarves and don't have to send them out to get tokens for the Queen, send them all out to wash up. That is so cute, to see them all in a row. Plus they are earning EC as fast as they can ;-)


----------



## Arnavdudi

Guys please help!! For Grumpy I have collected all of his owls and 34 hats only need 6 more. No gems left. Please help as I'm very close to get him and no I won't spend any money. Thanks


----------



## KPach525

Arnavdudi said:


> Guys please help!! For Grumpy I have collected all of his owls and 34 hats only need 6 more. No gems left. Please help as I'm very close to get him and no I won't spend any money. Thanks


You are pleading help to the wrong people, there is quite literally nothing we can do to help... sorry


----------



## Morana

supernova said:


> How many gems are required for those final four items?



How do you use gems to get drop items you need?


----------



## 2010_Bride

Morana said:


> How do you use gems to get drop items you need?



You basically buy the items needed with gems. When you click on the Queen in the character book at the bottom under the tokens needed there is a green button that says “buy”.You can click on it and it will tell you how many gems it will cost to purchase the remaining tokens. The cost is usually high, but that’s how many people have been able to welcome the villain at the end of an event if the tokens are slow to drop.


----------



## Morana

2010_Bride said:


> You basically buy the items needed with gems. When you click on the Queen in the character book at the bottom under the tokens needed there is a green button that says “buy”.You can click on it and it will tell you how many gems it will cost to purchase the remaining tokens. The cost is usually high, but that’s how many people have been able to welcome the villain at the end of an event if the tokens are slow to drop.



Ohhh so just for villains? I’m nowhere near getting the Queen but my aim is to get Snow White before the event finishes... drops have been sparse at best.


----------



## Cabius

Morana said:


> Ohhh so just for villains? I’m nowhere near getting the Queen but my aim is to get Snow White before the event finishes... drops have been sparse at best.



No, you can do this with ANY character, including for upgrades. Any time you are short on tokens, you can 'buy' them from their Character screen if you have the gems.


----------



## Morana

Cabius said:


> No, you can do this with ANY character, including for upgrades. Any time you are short on tokens, you can 'buy' them from their Character screen if you have the gems.



338 gems for a few birds and some hat ears? Tell ‘em they’re dreamin’


----------



## McNs

Morana said:


> 338 gems for a few birds and some hat ears? Tell ‘em they’re dreamin’


Yeah but she’d go straight to the pool room!


----------



## Morana

McNs said:


> Yeah but she’d go straight to the pool room!



Haha I was hoping someone would get the quote!


----------



## Cabius

Morana said:


> Haha I was hoping someone would get the quote!



Definitely had to Google that reference.


----------



## SunDial

Got the Queen last night.    I finished in 1st for the trophy event.   Had to work for that one at the end.   Started at the end of day 1 in 17th.   Was behind the top person  by about 150 trophies.  It didn't feel like anyone in the top 5 was playing that hard.  End of day 2 I was in  fifth or sixth,  end of day 3 was in 3rd but only 40ish out of 1st.   

Got the 10 chests.  Got 17 owls, 8 ears and 1100 EC.  No Grumpy.   Have 58/60 owls and 18/40 ears.  Looks like Grumpy is out.  Don't think the 400 gems will get the rest.   The only character I don't have is Gaston. That is because my phone broke for six days during the last week of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I still need 1 heart box and 3 ear hats for the queen.  Ear hats have been the hardest because only Snow White/dopey can get them for me.  I’ve got the parade running now, and as a Hail Mary, I’ve got a gold chest going. (It’ll be the evil queen memorial lamp post, I’m sure)  After using gems on the Alice event, characters in this event, and a couple ill fated attempts to get grumpy, I don’t have the 164 gems to buy the missing items.
I’m still going to keep trying until tomorrow morning, I might end up just buying a gem pack, which would be cheaper than the bundle.  Still hoping it doesn’t come to that.


----------



## Didymus

SunDial said:


> Got the Queen last night.    I finished in 1st for the trophy event.   Had to work for that one at the end.   Started at the end of day 1 in 17th.   Was behind the top person  by about 150 trophies.  It didn't feel like anyone in the top 5 was playing that hard.  End of day 2 I was in  fifth or sixth,  end of day 3 was in 3rd but only 40ish out of 1st.
> 
> Got the 10 chests.  Got 17 owls, 8 ears and 1100 EC.  No Grumpy.   Have 58/60 owls and 18/40 ears.  Looks like Grumpy is out.  Don't think the 400 gems will get the rest.   The only character I don't have is Gaston. That is because my phone broke for six days during the last week of Beauty and the Beast.



This makes me sad


----------



## supernova

Just a reminder to start using up your remaining potions and clippers, or whatever the hell they are called. Once the event is over, they all go away.  You're welcome.


----------



## Cabius

supernova said:


> Just a reminder to start using up your remaining potions and clippers, or whatever the he'll they are called. Once the event is over, they all go away.  You're welcome.



Do you still need the Apples to upgrade characters after the event is over? Are there different ways to get those apples post-event?

I'm not really leveling my characters so I can
maximize my EC-to-gem rate, but am sitting on an apple stockpile.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Cabius said:


> Do you still need the Apples to upgrade characters after the event is over? Are there different ways to get those apples post-event?
> 
> I'm not really leveling my characters so I can
> maximize my EC-to-gem rate, but am sitting on an apple stockpile.



Yes, the apples will still be needed. The poison apple tokens turn into a 60 minute task for characters to get. Much easier than churning out clippers and potions and then running after trees!


----------



## littlebearfan

Cabius said:


> Do you still need the Apples to upgrade characters after the event is over? Are there different ways to get those apples post-event?
> 
> I'm not really leveling my characters so I can
> maximize my EC-to-gem rate, but am sitting on an apple stockpile.



Once the event is over most of the tasks that currently collect the clippers and potions will just collect apples instead. I don’t know if Mickey and Goofy will get apples, but you can count on the Snow White group of characters to collect the apples. 

That is one of the reasons I wait to level characters until after the events are over.  Much less annoying to send out a single hour task for the group item (apples in this case), rather than 4 different hour tasks to get items that then need to be converted to the group item.


----------



## Aces86

Yessss finally welcoming the queen! Phew. Close one.


----------



## mydisneyfix

You finally broke me Gameloft!  I hadn't spent any money on this game and have been playing since day 1.  I had around 800 gems going into this event.  I bought all premium characters and the attraction.  I really wanted Grumpy.  This was the first event that I wasn't going to get all the characters due to Grumpy.  I hate that I felt like I had to waste my gems on boxes for tokens for Grumpy.  I broke down and spent $5 on gems since I was only 6 grumpy ears away after burning through all my stored up gems.  I placed in all the mini events and kept Dopey and Happy on token task the whole time!  I won't do it again!  But they got me on this one.  I just couldn't have 6 dwarves when there are 7!  U got me Gameloft. Enjoy your $5.  That's all u r getting from me.  This event wasn't fun.  Too much of a chore and too much "chance" as far as chests and Queen drops.  If I bought all the premium items, it should have been "do-able" with constant game play without spending huge amounts of gems on chests.


----------



## mmmears

I keep thinking that Gameloft could make the main storyline so much richer if they spent half the time on it that they spend on these silly events.  Creating complicated things like clouds needing to be tapped, clippers and potions to make trees, figuring out who can get what, trying to find ways to compel people to spend $ because of artificial time limits instead of interesting characters, etc. takes up creative time that could be much better spent in my kingdom.  Just my 2¢ this evening.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mydisneyfix said:


> You finally broke me Gameloft!  I hadn't spent any money on this game and have been playing since day 1.  I had around 800 gems going into this event.  I bought all premium characters and the attraction.  I really wanted Grumpy.  This was the first event that I wasn't going to get all the characters due to Grumpy.  I hate that I felt like I had to waste my gems on boxes for tokens for Grumpy.  I broke down and spent $5 on gems since I was only 6 grumpy ears away after burning through all my stored up gems.  I placed in all the mini events and kept Dopey and Happy on token task the whole time!  I won't do it again!  But they got me on this one.  I just couldn't have 6 dwarves when there are 7!  U got me Gameloft. Enjoy your $5.  That's all u r getting from me.  This event wasn't fun.  Too much of a chore and too much "chance" as far as chests and Queen drops.  If I bought all the premium items, it should have been "do-able" with constant game play without spending huge amounts of gems on chests.


Maybe we should begin a support group.  They broke me a few events ago.  My name is Windwaker and I have paid for at least a few pages of the interns textbooks...


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I keep thinking that Gameloft could make the main storyline so much richer if they spent half the time on it that they spend on these silly events.  Creating complicated things like clouds needing to be tapped, clippers and potions to make trees, figuring out who can get what, trying to find ways to compel people to spend $ because of artificial time limits instead of interesting characters, etc. takes up creative time that could be much better spent in my kingdom.  Just my 2¢ this evening.


I 100% agree.  This game has become more about random events instead of the original story.  I don't even remember what Maleficent was doing the last time I saw her.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Just a reminder to start using up your remaining potions and clippers, or whatever the he'll they are called. Once the event is over, they all go away.  You're welcome.


Tag... you're it.


----------



## Mayi

Arnavdudi said:


> Guys please help!! For Grumpy I have collected all of his owls and 34 hats only need 6 more. No gems left. Please help as I'm very close to get him and no I won't spend any money. Thanks


Well, you could try leveling up some characters before the event ends. I know it's late but aim for those on lower levels so they'll level up the fastest. You get a couple of gems every time you level up someone.


----------



## CaptHook34

I have 6 hours to decide if i want to buy gems to get the remaining 8 grumpy hats i'm missing...BUT i think ill wait, pay the potions and send the queen and dopey off on quests


----------



## supernova

mydisneyfix said:


> You finally broke me Gameloft!  I hadn't spent any money on this game and have been playing since day 1.  I had around 800 gems going into this event.  I bought all premium characters and the attraction.  I really wanted Grumpy.  This was the first event that I wasn't going to get all the characters due to Grumpy.  I hate that I felt like I had to waste my gems on boxes for tokens for Grumpy.  I broke down and spent $5 on gems since I was only 6 grumpy ears away after burning through all my stored up gems.  I placed in all the mini events and kept Dopey and Happy on token task the whole time!  I won't do it again!  But they got me on this one.  I just couldn't have 6 dwarves when there are 7!  U got me Gameloft. Enjoy your $5.  That's all u r getting from me.  This event wasn't fun.  Too much of a chore and too much "chance" as far as chests and Queen drops.  If I bought all the premium items, it should have been "do-able" with constant game play without spending huge amounts of gems on chests.


Friggin' Gameloft interns.  Grrrrr.....


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I 100% agree.  This game has become more about random events instead of the original story.  I don't even remember what Maleficent was doing the last time I saw her.


Clipping her toenails, I believe.  Which reminds me...


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> I've also been working on the Queen for days now, still 2 hats and 3 chests left to go and I have everything except for Grumpy and the parade float. I'm annoyed that all tasks overlap character wise. I will buy her if she gets under 100 gems but I'm not happy about it.
> 
> If I start her just before the event ends, she's still mine right because my husband keeps making me think that's not how it goes.


Not exactly sure what you're asking there.  But if you mean that you hit the "welcome" button and the countdown starts (it's only an hour for her), then yes, she's yours.  If you mean you are in the collecting stage to get her, then no, she's gone.  Unless you're very close.  Then a quick email over to Gameloft, and the interns might just rule in your favor.  Let us know how it all turns out for you.  Clock is ticking...


----------



## Janineh

That was the most difficult event ever for me as a 'freemium' player. I managed to get all the characters without spending any real money (as I never have, and plan never to), but barely. I welcomed the Queen with 17 hours to go, and just started welcoming Grumpy with 6 hours to go!

Collecting for the Queen was the most frustrating thing. I actually had enough gems to buy both Dopey and Happy which usually makes collecting for the Villain easier, but now it seems you require the attraction too! I didn't buy the mine train which blocks half the activities, and I don't own the Mad Tea Party either so despite having the Queen of Hearts high enough, she was also useless.

To get Grumpy I had Happy and Dopey going almost non-stop (except during the Queen collection!) and placed high in all the events. I had 180 gems left... and need every last one. I got the final owl in my 12th box, putting me at 0 gems!


----------



## Windwaker4444

CaptHook34 said:


> I have 6 hours to decide if i want to buy gems to get the remaining 8 grumpy hats i'm missing...BUT i think ill wait, pay the potions and send the queen and dopey off on quests[/QUOTE
> It is the worst to be so close right at the end.  Especially after putting so much time into this exhausting event.  Hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

In a stunning turn, the gold chest yielded ear hat #8.  Snow/Dopey have an hour left on their task.  Even if they don't get me the last evil queen item, the cost to buy the last stupid ear hat is a very doable 44 gems.  (which would pretty much wipe me out on gems, but beats $15 price tag.)  Down to the wire we go!


----------



## Araminta18

evilqueenmindy said:


> In a stunning turn, the gold chest yielded ear hat #8.  Snow/Dopey have an hour left on their task.  Even if they don't get me the last evil queen item, the cost to buy the last stupid ear hat is a very doable 44 gems.  (which would pretty much wipe me out on gems, but beats $15 price tag.)  Down to the wire we go!



You can do it! We're rooting for you!!


----------



## littlebearfan

CaptHook34 said:


> I have 6 hours to decide if i want to buy gems to get the remaining 8 grumpy hats i'm missing...BUT i think ill wait, pay the potions and send the queen and dopey off on quests



Will Grumpy be available to welcome after the event is over?  I hope so for everyone who haven’t been able to get him yet, but I wouldn’t count on the interns being that nice!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Welcoming the Evil Queen.  Holy crap.  I can’t believe this worked out.  Lattes for everyone!


----------



## nanlou

When the event started I purchased Dopey immediately. I used gems to buy the other premium dwarf (I can’t keep them straight! Lol) and the mine train. I placed high in all of the mini-events and earned at least 10 magic chests that way. I sent the two dwarves in their Grumpy token tasks nearly round the clock (except when they were needed to earn items for the queen). Dopey was a dud on collecting Grumpy ear hats. I honestly think he might have collected 3 total for the whole event. The other one was pretty good and gathered owls more often than not, but still wasn’t able to collect all the required owls. With just 3 hours to go I ended up spending 240 gems to buy 16 magical chests in order to “win” Grumpy. He’s being welcomed now. Given that I was able to play regularly throughout the event and already invested gems and $ in premium items, Grumpy was a big stretch. They shouldn’t have advertised him as a character you don’t/can’t buy, because you absolutely have to BUY him with gems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mydisneyfix said:


> You finally broke me Gameloft!  I hadn't spent any money on this game and have been playing since day 1.  I had around 800 gems going into this event.  I bought all premium characters and the attraction.  I really wanted Grumpy.  This was the first event that I wasn't going to get all the characters due to Grumpy.  I hate that I felt like I had to waste my gems on boxes for tokens for Grumpy.  I broke down and spent $5 on gems since I was only 6 grumpy ears away after burning through all my stored up gems.  I placed in all the mini events and kept Dopey and Happy on token task the whole time!  I won't do it again!  But they got me on this one.  I just couldn't have 6 dwarves when there are 7!  U got me Gameloft. Enjoy your $5.  That's all u r getting from me.  This event wasn't fun.  Too much of a chore and too much "chance" as far as chests and Queen drops.  If I bought all the premium items, it should have been "do-able" with constant game play without spending huge amounts of gems on chests.



I can totally picture the room full of interns high-fiving each other after reading this post 

Fully agree that if you get all the premium items it really shouldn't have been as hard as it was to get the Queen, let alone Grumpy for this event


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I keep thinking that Gameloft could make the main storyline so much richer if they spent half the time on it that they spend on these silly events.  Creating complicated things like clouds needing to be tapped, clippers and potions to make trees, figuring out who can get what, trying to f*ind ways to compel people to spend $* because of artificial time limits instead of interesting characters, etc. takes up creative time that could be much better spent in my kingdom.  Just my 2¢ this evening.



I agree, but the main thing they want is people to spend money as this is a "for profit" game/company.  Maybe they could figure out ways to make money off the main quest?  Like premium characters that help with that, even a "Grumpy" like one?  Or special attractions that are very hard to get without spending real money or something?


----------



## TeamTigerLilly

nanlou said:


> When the event started I purchased Dopey immediately. I used gems to buy the other premium dwarf (I can’t keep them straight! Lol) and the mine train. I placed high in all of the mini-events and earned at least 10 magic chests that way. I sent the two dwarves in their Grumpy token tasks nearly round the clock (except when they were needed to earn items for the queen). Dopey was a dud on collecting Grumpy ear hats. I honestly think he might have collected 3 total for the whole event. The other one was pretty good and gathered owls more often than not, but still wasn’t able to collect all the required owls. With just 3 hours to go I ended up spending 240 gems to buy 16 magical chests in order to “win” Grumpy. He’s being welcomed now. Given that I was able to play regularly throughout the event and already invested gems and $ in premium items, Grumpy was a big stretch. They shouldn’t have advertised him as a character you don’t/can’t buy, because you absolutely have to BUY him with gems.


This was exactly my experience but I'm 2.5 hrs away from the event ending with 145 gems. I still need 20 owls and 37 ear hats for grumpy. I'm officially giving up even though it's hard for me to accept that I will have Snow White and the 6 Dwarves. This event was not fun and the fact that I'm on here at 7:30am worrying about it really speaks to that.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Let me be blunt and somewhat derisive: if you bought gems in an attempt to get Grumpy, don't complain about what Gameloft does, because your willingness to spend real money on RNG is why they do it. You told them with your wallet that no matter how much players complain about loot box cash grabs, keep doing them because it works.


----------



## Arnavdudi

Finally welcoming Grumpy!! So close. I had only 6 Grumpy ears left and 0 gems but bought the Rex bundle which gave me some extra gems. Spend 90 gems for 6 chests because 1 chest was dropping only 1 hat. My Snow White and the seven dwarfs collection is complete. So far this is my least favourite event. No fun at all, only stress.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

littlebearfan said:


> Will Grumpy be available to welcome after the event is over?  I hope so for everyone who haven’t been able to get him yet, but I wouldn’t count on the interns being that nice!


Turns out that Grumpy is now a Coming Soon.   I thought he was going to be available in red chests, but apparently not.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Arnavdudi said:


> Finally welcoming Grumpy!! So close. I had only 6 Grumpy ears left and 0 gems but bought the Rex bundle which gave me some extra gems. Spend 90 gems for 6 chests because 1 chest was dropping only 1 hat. My Snow White and the seven dwarfs collection is complete. So far this is my least favourite event. No fun at all, only stress.



Yup I’m with ya! I waited till the last hour and had 9 owls and 10 Grumpy ear hats to go. I bought enough chests with my existing small gem supply and welcomed him. Congrats!


----------



## hopemax

I don't know what they will do with Grumpy in the future.  If he's available in Legendary Chests for 60 gems, it could be a cheaper way to get him than the event.  Which doesn't seem like something the interns would do.  Maybe only Owls and Ears will be available in chests.


----------



## Mattimation

hopemax said:


> I don't know what they will do with Grumpy in the future.  If he's available in Legendary Chests for 60 gems, it could be a cheaper way to get him than the event.  Which doesn't seem like something the interns would do.  Maybe only Owls and Ears will be available in chests.



I don't see how that would work though, he's not available to welcome any more. The red chests have disappeared as expected, and instead of lit up he's in shadow with the dreaded "coming soon" label. I think the only way he'll be available in the future is through a legendary chest, which they'll likely make available in a few months. Yes that's way cheaper, but that's how all the premium characters have worked so far.


----------



## littlebearfan

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> Turns out that Grumpy is now a Coming Soon.   I thought he was going to be available in red chests, but apparently not.



That’s to bad. I already had him, but the person I originally replied to may not have gotten him. That person was close so I hope they bought some chests for the pieces they were missing before the event ended.


----------



## mikegood2

I finished up with my characters leveled up higher than any event. Would have leveled some a little more, but couldn’t get enough poison apples.

*Bashful* - Level 8
*Happy* - Level 8 (ready to level)
*Sneezy* - Level 8 (ready to level)
*Dopey*- Level 9 (ready to level)
*Happy* - Level 8 (ready to level)
*Grumpy* - Level 7
*Snow White* - Level 7 (ready to level)
*Evil Queen* - Level 5
*Sleepy* - Level 4 (leveling to 5)

Leveling them up that much does come at a cost though. My EC finished just under 100 short of 30K so I got 14 gems. Woulda prefered some more gems, but happier that I leveled more characters up. 

Sent all not useful characters home, so I have 80 there right now. Might end up a little higher since I may have a few out on event jobs that expired.

Looks like the next day or two will be collecting Apples and leveling all the Snow White characters that are ready. Glad the event is over though, I can really use the break. Also looking forward to max level my Shere Khan and Queen of Hearts this week!


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree, but the main thing they want is people to spend money as this is a "for profit" game/company.  Maybe they could figure out ways to make money off the main quest?  Like premium characters that help with that, even a "Grumpy" like one?  Or special attractions that are very hard to get without spending real money or something?



Yep.  I realize they do need to earn some money.  But there are more creative ways to go about it, like the premium ones in the main storyline, etc.  Not just this "hurry before it's too late" nonsense.  If they made the actual storyline interesting, we'd want to buy the premium characters so we didn't miss out on the ACTUAL gameplay, not just because we'd want to complete a set or finish before a deadline.  And I think people would be enjoiying the game more instead of saying how stressful it's become.  Hear that, interns?


----------



## luther10

I waited till the end to get Grumpy and needed to buy 5 chests to acquire the remaining tokens.   The queen was amazing at the end... had enough time to do 6 6hr tasks and her drop rate on Grumpy tokens was 100%.

So overall thoughts...
Good - the dwarves washing by the stream is an instant classic / Queen's animation is superb / Happy's drop rate of the owl tokens was excellent, I say probably close to 90% 
Bad - mine carts not being active on the ride without peeps / overlapping tasks for the Queen's tokens / the wide range of prize values of the sapphire chests (I got the cheapest RC racer so I wasn't too happy about that) / the whole Grumpy situation and the loot chests
Ugly - the atrocious drop rate of Grumpy's tokens for Dopey, as a premium character, I have to say he has been pretty useless / drop rates for the Queen's tokens coupled with 14.99 bundle reminder on her welcome screen is just cheap


----------



## bluekirty

I spent more on this event than I ever have.  I will usually buy the first event character as they usually have a good deal with the character and a concession that helps you collect EC.  But I usually get the second character with existing gems.  I decided not to this time as I wanted to try to get Grumpy, so I went ahead and got Happy(?) and Mine Train deal.  I should have waited to get Grumpy, but about halfway through I went ahead and went for him. I was a few Owls short, so I went ahead with the other promotion - 100 gems and 5000 EC.  I can't think of any other set that I'd spend all that on, since Lion King and BatB are already out.


----------



## danni918

I'm most upset that I spent a ton of gems on Grumpy, then when I didn't get him in time he disappears!!! All those gems for nothing!! I spent everything I had trying to get him!


----------



## Arnavdudi

danni918 said:


> I'm most upset that I spent a ton of gems on Grumpy, then when I didn't get him in time he disappears!!! All those gems for nothing!! I spent everything I had trying to get him!


Sorry to hear that your hard earned gems are gone. Really this event was worst.


----------



## Peachkins

By some miracle, I actually got to welcome the Queen just before the event ended. I happened to wake up in the middle of the night last night, and checked my game for the heck of it- got drops from all tasks and reset them, getting the rest of what I needed late this morning. I can't even believe it. I'm so happy to be able to say I didn't spend any real money for her, although all the gems I had earned before this event are gone. I hope we get a good, long break.


----------



## hopemax

PSA:   If you are still working on collecting tokens for Alice or the Queen of Hearts, don't forget to put Mickey & Minnie back into their Halloween costumes so they can work on those tokens.


----------



## MinnieMe333

Thank goodness that's over. I had to throw 84 gems at getting the queen as I needed 2 hats for the last 48 hours and didn't get a single drop. Yuk yuk and yuk some more. 

I did however watch the toy story short with partysaurus Rex in it for the first time today and finally realised what on earth that concession was all about!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> PSA:   If you are still working on collecting tokens for Alice or the Queen of Hearts, don't forget to put Mickey & Minnie back into their Halloween costumes so they can work on those tokens.



Thank you for this, because I did forget. 

In addition are there any other characters that are beneficial to have in costumes for tokens? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Peachkins said:


> By some miracle, I actually got to welcome the Queen just before the event ended. I happened to wake up in the middle of the night last night, and checked my game for the heck of it- got drops from all tasks and reset them, getting the rest of what I needed late this morning. I can't even believe it. I'm so happy to be able to say I didn't spend any real money for her, although all the gems I had earned before this event are gone. I hope we get a good, long break.


Same for me.  I’ve never cut an event this close before.  I’m usually done with a day or two to spare.


----------



## Windwaker4444

evilqueenmindy said:


> Welcoming the Evil Queen.  Holy crap.  I can’t believe this worked out.  Lattes for everyone!


You made it!!! I believe you just earned 2 days worth of lattes!!!!!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Tag... you're it.


Not any more, bro.  Not any more.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Let me be blunt and somewhat derisive: if you bought gems in an attempt to get Grumpy, don't complain about what Gameloft does, because your willingness to spend real money on RNG is why they do it. You told them with your wallet that no matter how much players complain about loot box cash grabs, keep doing them because it works.


Very true...but 'Ouch'.  The truth can be harsh sometimes.  I guess we'll see it this Grumpy idea worked financially for them when they dish out the new event.  I really don't want to pay 15 gems for honey colored chests to get Tigger!!!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Very true...but 'Ouch'.  The truth can be harsh sometimes.  I guess we'll see it this Grumpy idea worked financially for them when they dish out the new event.  I really don't want to pay 15 gems for honey colored chests to get Tigger!!!!


Honey Colored Chests was my stripper name.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Honey Colored Chests was my stripper name.


Really?  REALLY??? You know, if that ever comes to light, it will be forever ruined for me!!!  I seriously have tears in my eyes from laughing...


----------



## AJGolden1013

I know Snow White ended today, and that’s cool, I need a breather as it is.  My own thoughts and wishes, the next section is Winnie the Pooh, as a main story line event.

Winnie the Pooh
Piglet
Tigger
Eyeore
Owl
Rabbit
Kanga
Roo
Christopher Robbing
maybe a Hephalump?

“I’m just a little black rain cloud, hovering under a honey tree, I’m only a little black rain cloud pay not attention to little me.......”


----------



## Peachkins

Windwaker4444 said:


> Very true...but 'Ouch'.  The truth can be harsh sometimes.  I guess we'll see it this Grumpy idea worked financially for them when they dish out the new event.  I really don't want to pay 15 gems for honey colored chests to get Tigger!!!!



If they were to do with Tigger what they did with Grumpy, I'd be devastated. He's one of my favorite characters, but I will not pay to gamble on the chance of getting what I would need for him. I didn't even come close with Grumpy just on what I earned from contests and such.

On another note, I wonder if the interns read the comments on the game's Facebook page. There are a lot of unhappy people commenting on this event.


----------



## winterbell82

Now that the event is over it looks like all the dwarfs and Snow White have tasks to get tokens to level up grumpy. I was worried it would take me forever once the special chests were gone but it looks like I will have him at a ten in no time now!


----------



## mmmears

Peachkins said:


> On another note, I wonder if the interns read the comments on the game's Facebook page. There are a lot of unhappy people commenting on this event.



Wow!  I just took a peek over there after reading your comment and I see nothing but angry people.  I have a feeling they are reading.  Will they listen?  Probably not since I'm guessing they made a ton of money on this stupid event.  Long time players are very unhappy now and calling them greedy.  I guess Greedy really is the 8th dwarf in the Snow White event.


----------



## CallieMar

So, it took about 400 gems to finish up Grumpy.  At least he cost less than the main storyline premium characters, I guess.  I pretty much had to be guaranteed to get all the remaining items I needed, with the gems I had, otherwise I would have just let it go and been content with 6 dwarves.  We've already seen in this thread that there are people who spent so many gems on these chests and STILL didn't get him.

However!  I had to work pretty darn hard in order to even get to that point.  And I STILL had to use 400 gems.  That's pretty messed up, and frankly I'm surprised by the people who "only" spent 700-800 gems to "buy" him at the very beginning.  They must have been lucky and gotten very little garbage in their chests.  The way this was set up, there is no way that someone would have been able to get Grumpy without buying chests, even placing 1st in every mini event.  60 owls, only one 12 hour task, and yet Happy wasn't unlocked until halfway through? 40 legendary hats, and again only one 12 hour task to do it?  Even sending Happy and Dopey out exclusively for Grumpy tokens, the math just doesn't work out, and then there's a real chance of not even finishing the event.  

I've been F2P this whole time, and I realize I've gotten some good entertainment out of this game for nothing, so I had decided towards the end of the event that if I ran out of gems, I'd finally purchase one of the character deals during the next event, to show my appreciation.  But then...

...to add insult to injury, now that the event is over, all other 4 dwarves and Snow White can now get his tokens.  REALLY???

So at this point, I've still got 225 gems and will keep building them up as usual in between events, and I'm probably going to continue to be F2P for the forseeable future.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Man, am I relieved today. 2 hours before event end, I still needed 3 queen hats. They cost 124 gems. I had 100. Couldn't spend any more money. My 2 tasks would end MINUTES before event's end, and they would give me only 2 hats, if any at all (doubt it). I was screwed. BUT THEN! It dawned on me. I had a whole mess of characters waiting to level up in the castle! I had myself a parade. I welcomed, like, 10 characters or so, which got me the 24 gems I needed! (And a few extra). I may be gem-poor, but I now am the proud owner of one evil queen!                         I need a breather. Which, knowing gameloft, will be, like, a week?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Peachkins said:


> If they were to do with Tigger what they did with Grumpy, I'd be devastated. He's one of my favorite characters, but I will not pay to gamble on the chance of getting what I would need for him. I didn't even come close with Grumpy just on what I earned from contests and such.
> 
> On another note, I wonder if the interns read the comments on the game's Facebook page. There are a lot of unhappy people commenting on this event.


I'm not on Facebook.  What are people complaining about?  Grumpy?  How difficult the Queen's drops were?  Just curious...


----------



## rr333

I was able to get the Queen and Grumpy... I placed 2nd in the final Gold event and got 8 chests. Afterward I had 44/60 owls and 23/40 hats.... I spent 315 gems to finish getting his tokens and actually ended up with 42/40 hats before I welcomed him. That 315 gems was the only time I bought chests.

I agree this event was not fun.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I ended up welcoming the Queen with about 16 hours to spare. It was very frustrating since I had all three gem characters. The drop rate for The Queen was terrible. At one point, I didn't get a single drop for 18 hours. I'm happy the event is over. This felt like a really long and drawn out event and one I haven't enjoyed which is disappointing because I love Snow White. I ended up getting 20 gems from the event currency conversion.

Like everyone else, I hate the Grumpy lottery. I ended up using some gems I had and I didn't buy any gems specifically to get Grumpy but used approximately 350 gems to get him. If I hadn't placed in all the mini events, I would have used more. I felt the need to get Grumpy as I couldn't stand having only 6 of the Dwarves. Clearly this was their intent but I would seriously consider paying so many gems for a character again.


----------



## CaptHook34

I can see Winnie The Pooh happening as the next event, and or Peter Pan.

Peter Pan
Captain Hook
Wendy
Michael
John
Tiger Lilly
Nana
Smee


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> I can see Winnie The Pooh happening as the next event, and or Peter Pan.
> 
> Peter Pan
> Captain Hook
> Wendy
> Michael
> John
> Tiger Lilly
> Nana
> Smee


Gameloft doesn't usually release full character sets.  Well, except for Toy Story... what the hell happened there??  Anyway, I could see at least Peter Pan, Captain Hook, and Wendy.  Maybe one of the brothers?  Tiger Lilly would be silly.  Same with Nana.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm not on Facebook.  What are people complaining about?  Grumpy?  How difficult the Queen's drops were?  Just curious...


Probably both.  I mean, give people nothing to complain about and they'll eventually find something to complain about.  This time they had two things.  In the end, I'm not sure how much Gameloft cares.  They've tried experiments before.  Bogo had his items for sale with Merlin.  Same with the Alien.  A couple of attractions difficultly available through Platinum chests.  Players complain that things are the same.  Then they try something new and people complain about that too.  Doesn't mean they'll release one Grumpy-style character with each new update.  The end game for them is cash.  If they get $10 from ten players, they scored $10,000.  And there are far more than a thousand players.  But that's still not a lot of money when considering business operating expenses.  Salaries alone would tear that to shreds (another great reason to keep using interns).  People will flock to Facebook and complain.  And the interns will laugh.  Will some people stop playing?  Sure.  Is Gameloft concerned that seven people stopped playing?  Of course not.  They know exactly how many players are active, how many are casual, how many completed each event, and how far along those who quit were in their game progress.  Unless there is a massive departure of players, of money completely dries up due to their boneheaded decisions (neither of which is ever going to happen), we're not likely to see things return to their old ways.  Ah, to return to the days of complaining about a lone glove being hidden in these brand new things called "chests".  Or six-minute Snowgie quests.  Or playing through and actually having to figure things out, before life was handed to us in fan Wiki pages.


----------



## AJGolden1013

CaptHook34 said:


> I can see Winnie The Pooh happening as the next event, and or Peter Pan.
> 
> Peter Pan
> Captain Hook
> Wendy
> Michael
> John
> Tiger Lilly
> Nana
> Smee





supernova said:


> Gameloft doesn't usually release full character sets.  Well, except for Toy Story... what the hell happened there??  Anyway, I could see at least Peter Pan, Captain Hook, and Wendy.  Maybe one of the brothers?  Tiger Lilly would be silly.  Same with Nana.



They did set a precedent with toy story, so when we ask for more characters they can’t be surprised, also the crocodile would be good.  One of the tokens could be a gold pocket watch. Tick tick.


----------



## Acer

Do these events make anyone else take a break from the game. I've logged in twice since it ended. Need time to recoup. 

Got the queen but not Grumpy. Didn't even try. Will be interesting to see if they go that direction again with the next event. If yes, may be time to retire.


----------



## Mattimation

Acer said:


> Do these events make anyone else take a break from the game. I've logged in twice since it ended. Need time to recoup.
> 
> Got the queen but not Grumpy. Didn't even try. Will be interesting to see if they go that direction again with the next event. If yes, may be time to retire.



The sheer amount of events this last year have definitely made regular game play completely irrelevant, at least to those of us who've been playing a while. Yeah now I have all the Snow White characters to level up, plus some of the Alice in Wonderland and Maximus who arrived in my emerald chest, but...there's not really a point in leveling them up anymore. They can't help with anything, the story has completely stopped and likely won't continue for a while, since regular game-play updates are few and far between. I don't know what IP the next update will bring (though I feel it'll be something from the 90s, since our last three updates have been golden/silver age Disney), but I would bet it's another event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Acer said:


> Do these events make anyone else take a break from the game. I've logged in twice since it ended. Need time to recoup.
> 
> Got the queen but not Grumpy. Didn't even try. Will be interesting to see if they go that direction again with the next event. If yes, may be time to retire.


I feel the need for a little break too.  It's like when you just spent an entire month with your significant other 24/7.  You end up needing a little space afterwards to remember why you ever liked them so much. 
" I'm sorry DMK.  It's not you, it's me.  I just need a little time to evaluate our relationship.  You see, Santa brought me a Switch for Christmas and I need to see where that takes me.  But we'll always be friends..."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I know Snow White ended today, and that’s cool, I need a breather as it is.  My own thoughts and wishes, the next section is Winnie the Pooh, as a main story line event.
> 
> Winnie the Pooh
> Piglet
> Tigger
> Eyeore
> Owl
> Rabbit
> Kanga
> Roo
> Christopher Robbing
> maybe a Hephalump?
> 
> *“I’m just a little black rain cloud, hovering under a honey tree, I’m only a little black rain cloud pay not attention to little me.......”*



well, we know what the "tapper" event will be .... get ready to tap on a bunch of those "little black rain clouds" 


I was thinking about next characters to have (be it an event, or, ideally, part of the regular story and one name I don't recall seeing much mention of is Pinocchio

you could have:
- Pincchio
- Gippeto
- Giminy Cricket (probably a premium character)
- Figaro
- Candlewick
- The Blue Fairy 
- Stromboli

For Attractions could have
- Pinocchio's Daring Journey
- The Canal Boat ride from Disneyland that starts with going into Monstro's mouth
- Something themed to Pleasure Island
- Pinocchio's Village Haus from Walt Disney World

The parade float could be Stromboli's Caravan


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Peachkins said:


> If they were to do with Tigger what they did with Grumpy, I'd be devastated. He's one of my favorite characters, but I will not pay to gamble on the chance of getting what I would need for him. I didn't even come close with Grumpy just on what I earned from contests and such.
> 
> On another note, I wonder if the interns read the comments on the game's Facebook page. There are a lot of unhappy people commenting on this event.



I actually liked the idea of trying something different for getting a character but they made it too hard to get Grumpy and the real issue was the gambling aspect.

If it was more that you only got the items from completing different tasks - sort of like accomplishing various quests in a role playing game to get different pieces of something to assemble or something - I think that would be interesting, but the gambling aspect I think turned a lot of people off


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, we know what the "tapper" event will be .... get ready to tap on a bunch of those "little black rain clouds"
> 
> 
> I was thinking about next characters to have (be it an event, or, ideally, part of the regular story and one name I don't recall seeing much mention of is Pinocchio
> 
> you could have:
> - Pincchio
> - Gippeto
> - Giminy Cricket (probably a premium character)
> - Figaro
> - Candlewick
> - The Blue Fairy
> - Stromboli
> 
> For Attractions could have
> - Pinocchio's Daring Journey
> - The Canal Boat ride from Disneyland that starts with going into Monstro's mouth
> - Something themed to Pleasure Island
> - Pinocchio's Village Haus from Walt Disney World
> 
> The parade float could be Stromboli's Caravan


Doubt they'd do Candlewick, and I wonder if they'd take Honest John over Stromboli?  Jiminy Cricket would probably be the premium character, unless they need him to start off the story?


----------



## Peachkins

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm not on Facebook.  What are people complaining about?  Grumpy?  How difficult the Queen's drops were?  Just curious...



Yeah, pretty much everything. No one cared for gambling for Grumpy, and several have questioned how appropriate the game is for kids considering.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Complaining about it and posting righteous indignation on the internet is one thing, but GameLoft has the metrics. What we say and what we do can be very different things. If the structure of the event made more money than previous ones, then they've found a new model to maximize profit.

EDIT: there's also the new edict from Apple about disclosing odds of loot boxes so how that is implemented and it's requirements could shape the future of the app.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Complaining about it and posting righteous indignation on the internet is one thing, but GameLoft has the metrics. What we say and what we do can be very different things. If the structure of the event made more money than previous ones, then they've found a new model to maximize profit.



Totally agree.  I hope people also voted with their wallets and didn't pay actual dollars for Grumpy, but I'm afraid that many people did.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Totally agree.  I hope people also voted with their wallets and didn't pay actual dollars for Grumpy, but I'm afraid that many people did.


You can be certain of that.  The percentage of total players to those who are actually on these (or other) forums is quite small.


----------



## Busybee46

hopemax said:


> PSA:   If you are still working on collecting tokens for Alice or the Queen of Hearts, don't forget to put Mickey & Minnie back into their Halloween costumes so they can work on those tokens.


Is this the case? Oh I thought they were just for amusement! How to find out which costumes are needed for which tokens? What will I miss by taking Mickey out of his Santa outfit?


----------



## Peachkins

JamesGarvey said:


> Complaining about it and posting righteous indignation on the internet is one thing, but GameLoft has the metrics. What we say and what we do can be very different things. If the structure of the event made more money than previous ones, then they've found a new model to maximize profit.



No doubt. One guy on their Facebook page was complaining about this event (as well as the legendary chests they've been selling) and how he was going to write to GameLoft, while in the same breath mentioning he's spent at least $500 on this game in the last year. I'll bet there are plenty who have paid more.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Busybee46 said:


> Is this the case? Oh I thought they were just for amusement! How to find out which costumes are needed for which tokens? What will I miss by taking Mickey out of his Santa outfit?



If you got to the character screen and on the character (say Alice) for the item that might need this it will list the character at the bottom with a requirement to equip the Halloween outfit.  For example, for Alice's Ear Hat it lists at the bottom Minnie Mouse with one requirement to equip her Halloween outfit


----------



## lmmatooki

JamesGarvey said:


> EDIT: there's also the new edict from Apple about disclosing odds of loot boxes so how that is implemented and it's requirements could shape the future of the app.



So happy to be an iPhone user for this, I actually just got my iPhone 8 Plus as well! No more destroyed battery from this game, thank goodness!!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Totally agree.  I hope people also voted with their wallets and didn't pay actual dollars for Grumpy, but I'm afraid that many people did.


I only used the gems I had, did not pay for Grumpy at all. I think this is the best way to play so they do not pull this crap on us anymore.


----------



## lmmatooki

I have only played 2 times since the event, it is so nice! 
I did not feel stressed too much by this event, surprisingly, but I think that is just because I have been stressed by other things more instead. BUT I also did not enjoy this event as much and I don't think I really have enjoyed an event since NBC. With the events being this frequent, it is difficult to fully enjoy them, let alone the new things the interns are pulling these days. 

Anywho, I hope everyone is enjoying their winter! I know I am LOVING these single digit and below zero temps!


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I only used the gems I had, did not pay for Grumpy at all. I think this is the best way to play so they do not pull this crap on us anymore.



I did the same thing.  My earned gems bucket is lower, but I didn't want to send them actual money to reward them for trying this.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

lmmatooki said:


> I only used the gems I had, did not pay for Grumpy at all. I think this is the best way to play so they do not pull this crap on us anymore.





mmmears said:


> I did the same thing.  My earned gems bucket is lower, but I didn't want to send them actual money to reward them for trying this.



Me too. I'll keep playing whilst I've got any gems remaining, but I'm not going to spend any more real money on the game until something changes. For the first time in ages, I didn't spend anything during the last event.  Money (or a lack of it) is the only thing the interns will listen to.


----------



## go oilers go

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Me too. I'll keep playing whilst I've got any gems remaining, but I'm not going to spend any more real money on the game until something changes. For the first time in ages, I didn't spend anything during the last event.  Money (or a lack of it) is the only thing the interns will listen to.


I totally agree...I've spent $12 CDN since starting this game, which was when it was released.  I never seem to have as many gems as others, and have to decide what I can afford to buy.  I did not get Grumpy, but my wallet is ok with that  
At the same time, I don't begrudge others on how they choose to play, but I know that I can't keep playing for free if others keep giving money to Gameloft.  I will walk away from the game before paying any more money, as I have so many other things to spend my money on...by the way, why are kids sports so expensive  

Kudos to those who managed to get Grumpy without buying gems!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Acer said:


> Do these events make anyone else take a break from the game. I've logged in twice since it ended. Need time to recoup.
> 
> Got the queen but not Grumpy. Didn't even try. Will be interesting to see if they go that direction again with the next event. If yes, may be time to retire.



After getting the Queen and completing the Snow White character set, I took a nice break. From the game and disboards. Between the frantic in game race and keeping up with posting here, needed a little down time. The event itself was enjoyable for me in game, the way Gameloft went about it not so much...as others have noted this will have no effect on their conscience or decision making and we can not control those decisions (unless there is a gameloft mole here  
we can only control how we choose to play the game, the rest is all just noise. I will be mindful of this for future events.
Due to the struggle with Grumpy and Queen it kept us busy here and gave us many conversations. Our thread was very active. 

On a more positive note- Happy New Year All, cheers to an awesome 2018.


----------



## dizprincess717

So - I did end up getting the Queen.  The morning the event ended, I finally got the last token I needed.  

What I don't get is this:  If my hubby and I have the same characters, spent the same $$ on the game for this event, then how in the world did he get the Queen 3 days before the event ended?  We both work, and check-in on the game the same amount of times.  If the drops are considered Epic, then shouldn't everyone receive drops at the same time, maybe +/- a drop or two?  

While the Queen was difficult to get, it was nowhere near as bad as the Queen of Hearts from AIW.  I don't think I gathered 1/2 the tokens required.  Granted, I was in Cabo for a work conference, but still - I checked in on the game as much as possible, and got nothing.  

In any case:  From here on out I want to focus on Jungle Book, and getting all my characters to level 10.  I really hope they don't have another timed event for 2-3 months...


----------



## AJGolden1013

dizprincess717 said:


> So - I did end up getting the Queen.  The morning the event ended, I finally got the last token I needed.
> 
> What I don't get is this:  If my hubby and I have the same characters, spent the same $$ on the game for this event, then how in the world did he get the Queen 3 days before the event ended?  We both work, and check-in on the game the same amount of times.  If the drops are considered Epic, then shouldn't everyone receive drops at the same time, maybe +/- a drop or two?
> 
> While the Queen was difficult to get, it was nowhere near as bad as the Queen of Hearts from AIW.  I don't think I gathered 1/2 the tokens required.  Granted, I was in Cabo for a work conference, but still - I checked in on the game as much as possible, and got nothing.
> 
> In any case:  From here on out I want to focus on Jungle Book, and getting all my characters to level 10.  I really hope they don't have another timed event for 2-3 months...




Very well said and to focus on the last part of your statement, I agree no more timed events for a long while. Main line story events only.


----------



## mmmears

For the longest time I felt I was alone in wanting the main storyline to continue and no timed events.  It's nice to see that I have a bit of company for now.


----------



## supernova

dizprincess717 said:


> What I don't get is this:  If my hubby and I have the same characters, spent the same $$ on the game for this event, then how in the world did he get the Queen 3 days before the event ended?  We both work, and check-in on the game the same amount of times.  If the drops are considered Epic, then shouldn't everyone receive drops at the same time, maybe +/- a drop or two?


No, actually.  I thought the drops were randomly programmed.  Which would mean that some are going to fare better than others during the event.  Otherwise, if it was all programmed the same way, we'd all be working at nearly the same pace.


----------



## figment_jii

I don't think the drops are truly random (meaning no pattern/logic/rationale), rather I thought the drops of each level all had the same probability of happening (e.g., 95% chance of a common item, 75% for an uncommon, etc. - I totally made up the probabilities as examples).  So it doesn't matter what's happened previously, each time you finish a task with the possibility of getting an item, there is a x% chance of getting the item.  It's same no matter how many times you do the task (i.e., each time, the probability is the same, and not dependent on the past).  So two people could be playing absolutely the same amount, but they won't necessarily have the same outcomes because the drops come down to luck.  Imagine a jar with 95 green beads and 5 red beads.  If you draw one red bead out and then put it back, shake up the jar, and hand it to your husband.  He has the same chance of getting a red bead as you did, but he might not get it even though you're drawing from the same jar with the same odds.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> For the longest time I felt I was alone in wanting the main storyline to continue and no timed events.  It's nice to see that I have a bit of company for now.




You are not alone.  It's actually really annoying that they keep making them pay events.  It's should be main story line and then an occasional timed event maybe for like holidays or something.  It used to be very good, that everything was main story line, now DMK just looks greedy, and that's not a good sign.


----------



## rr333

Busybee46 said:


> Is this the case? Oh I thought they were just for amusement! How to find out which costumes are needed for which tokens? What will I miss by taking Mickey out of his Santa outfit?



The other thing you can do is when you are looking at the tasks for a certain character who has different costumes, let's say Mickey for example...
If he's in his Santa outfit and you scroll to the bottom of his available tasks, you will see his tasks that require him to be in a different costume... like the Halloween dance. The task won't show available (and at the top of the list) unless they are in the right outfit.


----------



## dwlmgold

I have a rather productive kingdom and this last event was certainly a challenge but I wonder.  If the event was difficult for me, what was it like for people new to the game?  I doubt they scale requirements based on the capability of your kingdom.  Eventually us grown up mousketeers are going tire of Gameloft's ploys to make their financial targets and leave the game.  If the new breed is turned off by impossible requirements to get new characters or the $ required to buy legendary chests, where will Gameloft be then?


----------



## SunDial

Acer said:


> Do these events make anyone else take a break from the game. I've logged in twice since it ended. Need time to recoup.
> 
> Got the queen but not Grumpy. Didn't even try. Will be interesting to see if they go that direction again with the next event. If yes, may be time to retire.



I am glad that the event is over.   I am at Disney World for the Marathon Weekend to run the Dopey Challenge.  I have not logged in much while here.


----------



## Peachkins

dwlmgold said:


> I have a rather productive kingdom and this last event was certainly a challenge but I wonder.  If the event was difficult for me, what was it like for people new to the game?  I doubt they scale requirements based on the capability of your kingdom.  Eventually us grown up mousketeers are going tire of Gameloft's ploys to make their financial targets and leave the game.  If the new breed is turned off by impossible requirements to get new characters or the $ required to buy legendary chests, where will Gameloft be then?



I can't imagine being a new player for an event like this. On the plus side, they do seem to utilize a lot of characters you get early on in the game. At the same time though there were characters involved (Belle, Gaston, etc) that could only be obtained from prior events. I know the lack of event currency alone would have killed my chance at the Queen had I not had them.


----------



## lmmatooki

dwlmgold said:


> I have a rather productive kingdom and this last event was certainly a challenge but I wonder.  If the event was difficult for me, what was it like for people new to the game?  I doubt they scale requirements based on the capability of your kingdom.  Eventually us grown up mousketeers are going tire of Gameloft's ploys to make their financial targets and leave the game.  If the new breed is turned off by impossible requirements to get new characters or the $ required to buy legendary chests, where will Gameloft be then?





Peachkins said:


> I can't imagine being a new player for an event like this. On the plus side, they do seem to utilize a lot of characters you get early on in the game. At the same time though there were characters involved (Belle, Gaston, etc) that could only be obtained from prior events. I know the lack of event currency alone would have killed my chance at the Queen had I not had them.



I completely agree, I have a struggle playing and I have been playing since the middle of the Incredibles event. I wouldn't even want to play if I was just starting now because I would want all of the characters but I would refuse to get any of those chests for the characters.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I completely agree, I have a struggle playing and I have been playing since the middle of the Incredibles event. I wouldn't even want to play if I was just starting now because I would want all of the characters but I would refuse to get any of those chests for the characters.



Me, too.  I remember feeling so behind and overwhelmed, and I joined before these silly timed events.


----------



## Aces86

dizprincess717 said:


> So - I did end up getting the Queen.  The morning the event ended, I finally got the last token I needed.
> 
> What I don't get is this:  If my hubby and I have the same characters, spent the same $$ on the game for this event, then how in the world did he get the Queen 3 days before the event ended?  We both work, and check-in on the game the same amount of times.  If the drops are considered Epic, then shouldn't everyone receive drops at the same time, maybe +/- a drop or two?
> 
> While the Queen was difficult to get, it was nowhere near as bad as the Queen of Hearts from AIW.  I don't think I gathered 1/2 the tokens required.  Granted, I was in Cabo for a work conference, but still - I checked in on the game as much as possible, and got nothing.
> 
> In any case:  From here on out I want to focus on Jungle Book, and getting all my characters to level 10.  I really hope they don't have another timed event for 2-3 months...



Oh man I wish my job took me to Cabo. I’m jealous!


----------



## Aces86

Peachkins said:


> I can't imagine being a new player for an event like this. On the plus side, they do seem to utilize a lot of characters you get early on in the game. At the same time though there were characters involved (Belle, Gaston, etc) that could only be obtained from prior events. I know the lack of event currency alone would have killed my chance at the Queen had I not had them.



Yes! I joined right after BATB and I felt so behind. Can’t imagine being completely new right now. Although I did fork over some money for the batb chests bc after lion king, batb is my second fav Disney movie. But yeah I’m glad I had them now to collect for this event.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I'm curious what percentage of players have completed the story and are stuck at endgame vs. slower/newer players who are continuing along it. Likewise I wonder what sort of pull events have on drawing new people to the game. If the events have been successful in growing the player base and therefore its revenue streams, thats a pretty plausible explanation for why the devs have been more focused on the events than storyline.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Question- now that I have most of my characters living at home or out on 24-hr quests, I don't know if they could be helping w tasks to level up my Snow White characters. I know to check the gadgets and hats in the level up screen. For instance, I just pulled Ham out from Home to help Snow White- i figured this out by clicking on the blue bird. However, I wouldn't have sent Woodie on a 24-hr task had I known he could help w Snow White's hat.

So.... I was wondering if anyone found a reference that lists all the characters that help with each specific gadget or hat on the Fandom wiki?

PS I am so enjoying the current slow pace of the game!


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> You are not alone.  It's actually really annoying that they keep making them pay events.  It's should be main story line and then an occasional timed event maybe for like holidays or something.  It used to be very good, that everything was main story line, now DMK just looks greedy, and that's not a good sign.



Its Disney so having that name automatically creates interest and means $


----------



## Beccybooboo

AlohaBerry said:


> Question- now that I have most of my characters living at home or out on 24-hr quests, I don't know if they could be helping w tasks to level up my Snow White characters. I know to check the gadgets and hats in the level up screen. For instance, I just pulled Ham out from Home to help Snow White- i figured this out by clicking on the blue bird. However, I wouldn't have sent Woodie on a 24-hr task had I known he could help w Snow White's hat.
> 
> So.... I was wondering if anyone found a reference that lists all the characters that help with each specific gadget or hat on the Fandom wiki?
> 
> PS I am so enjoying the current slow pace of the game!



There is a list for all tokens, I think you would be better returning everyone home and using the character book, then you can send those not needed back home. Here is the list

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Tokens?page=1


----------



## wnwardii

Beccybooboo said:


> I think you would be better returning everyone home and using the character book, then you can send those not needed back home. Here is the list



Totally agree about doing this.  I also recommend that this be done after you start leveling up a character.  For example, I had Goofy sent home.  I started a 16-hour upgrade for the Mad Hatter.  Goofy now has tasks that would help me to get the Mad Hatter to level 10.  If I hadn't brought him back for happiness, I would have never thought to send him on tasks.


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> I don't think the drops are truly random (meaning no pattern/logic/rationale), rather I thought the drops of each level all had the same probability of happening (e.g., 95% chance of a common item, 75% for an uncommon, etc. - I totally made up the probabilities as examples).  So it doesn't matter what's happened previously, each time you finish a task with the possibility of getting an item, there is a x% chance of getting the item.  It's same no matter how many times you do the task (i.e., each time, the probability is the same, and not dependent on the past).  So two people could be playing absolutely the same amount, but they won't necessarily have the same outcomes because the drops come down to luck.  Imagine a jar with 95 green beads and 5 red beads.  If you draw one red bead out and then put it back, shake up the jar, and hand it to your husband.  He has the same chance of getting a red bead as you did, but he might not get it even though you're drawing from the same jar with the same odds.


Well yes, when I loosely used "random" I was certainly thinking of probability and ratio.  But my point to the original poster over her faulty logic is that just because she and her husband live in the same household doesn't mean that one won't finish three days ahead of the other.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I'm curious what percentage of players have completed the story and are stuck at endgame vs. slower/newer players who are continuing along it. Likewise I wonder what sort of pull events have on drawing new people to the game. If the events have been successful in growing the player base and therefore its revenue streams, thats a pretty plausible explanation for why the devs have been more focused on the events than storyline.


I don't think that events are truly generating new players.  For instance, have Snow White fans really been checking the internet weekly for the past year looking for a game for their favorite princess, and then last month something finally hit?  Or are people finding out about the game at or around events and becoming players.  I could certainly see a new player getting frustrated during the time of an event and walking away from the game, though.  But as far as luring in new players TO the game strictly because of an event??


----------



## CaptHook34

Question - My game says I'm at lvl 44, and the experience star is full, . Anyone else have any issues of leveling up? Been at a full star for almost 2 days now, curious if this is a glitch. Zoomed in to make sure the star was full and yes it is


----------



## MickeySkywalker

CaptHook34 said:


> Question - My game says I'm at lvl 44, and the experience star is full, . Anyone else have any issues of leveling up? Been at a full star for almost 2 days now, curious if this is a glitch. Zoomed in to make sure the star was full and yes it is


It just takes longer the higher level you are. Im at 53 and the star always seems to be full for a while before I level up.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> It just takes longer the higher level you are. Im at 53 and the star always seems to be full for a while before I level up.


I'm at 53 with you, and I truthfully can't say that game play is any different from when we were at 23.  What the heck is the point of making us accumulate literally tens of thousands of stars per level for it to have zero impact on the game???????


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> I'm at 53 with you, and I truthfully can't say that game play is any different from when we were at 23.  What the heck is the point of making us accumulate literally tens of thousands of stars per level for it to have zero impact on the game???????



But you get, like, one whole gem when you level up!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> I'm at 53 with you, and I truthfully can't say that game play is any different from when we were at 23.  What the heck is the point of making us accumulate literally tens of thousands of stars per level for it to have zero impact on the game???????


For some reason, every time I level up I think this is going to be the level when something cool is going to happen and then I think why I am such an idiot for thinking something was going to be different


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> But you get, like, one whole gem when you level up!


Wow... and with that one whole gem, we can now afford to rack up in the concession stand sale!  Oh, wait... never mind.


----------



## Busybee46

Peachkins said:


> I can't imagine being a new player for an event like this. On the plus side, they do seem to utilize a lot of characters you get early on in the game. At the same time though there were characters involved (Belle, Gaston, etc) that could only be obtained from prior events. I know the lack of event currency alone would have killed my chance at the Queen had I not had them.


I've only been playing 3 months, AIW was my first event, so i had some idea  It's a bit overwhelming when you are still trying to make progress on the main storyline, but I basically put that on hold. I probably made a mistake with this one and used my few gems early on to get the concessions. So I did buy a couple of gem/EC bundles to make up for that and help with Grumpy. I was reluctant to spend real money but it was close to Christmas and so I treated myself to Happy and Dopey, I think it was? I hated the gambling aspect of it, and the (I guess self-imposed) pressure to try and succeed with getting all the characters in the time. I spent too much time, lost too much sleep, tried to be strategic in my play, paced myself on Grumpy and used every gem that came my way. I needed the chests from the mini events to make it, but that last one was really hard for a newbie, there was no chance of being top 50. So, I made it, but it was stressful and I didn't enjoy it, particularly. The dwarves are cute- and I wanted them all. Another time I will only spend money if I reallly want the characters. I accept there be gaps. I never usually spend money on games, so they are very clever to get me to do so! I think any game should be enjoyable and playable without spending money, especially when there are so many ads to watch.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I don't know if this is going to help anyone, but just in case....

Currently, visiting home, I have:

Lumiere, Mike, Jafar, Abu, Aladdin, Mulan, Scar, Rafiki, Jasmine, Zazu, Timon, Belle, Kristoff, Wall-E, Anna, Violet, Olaf, Frozone, Dash, Chief Bogo, Sarge, Beast, Merryweather,
Pumbaa, Flora, Jack Sparrow, Daisy, Prince Phillip, Aurora, Cinderella, Flynn, Carpet, Rapunzel, Dale, Eve, Boo, Pluto, Mrs. Potts, Nala, Sven, Chip, Nick Wilde, Judy Hopps,
Hans, Sulley, Will Turner, Simba, Chip (BATB), Celia Mae, Bullseye, Donald, Elsa, Genie, Fauna, Iago, Maximus, Roz, Cogsworth, Mrs. Incredible, Flash, Syndrome, Elizabeth Swann,
Mr. Incredible, and Rex

I do remember that Bell & Lumiere help with dwafs as do Elsa and Anna and I THINK Cogsworth and Chip have a team task to help with the dwafs.  Currently I am waiting to level up the characters they assist with so I sent them home for the time being.  I've also noticed that Shere Khan is only helpful in gathering those prickly pear paw things of which I don't need any more.  I don't know why the home feature doesn't group  them together, but hopefully this helps someone out.  Currently I'm working on leveling up Shere Khan, Bagheera, all of the Alice crew, and all of the Snow White crew.  

Hope this was able to help someone,


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I do remember that Bell & Lumiere help with dwafs as do Elsa and Anna and I THINK Cogsworth and Chip have a team task to help with the dwafs.


I didn't fall for the 75-gem Frozen costumes, so Anna and Elsa are useless to me.  Still doing pretty damn well without them, though.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I didn't fall for the 75-gem Frozen costumes, so Anna and Elsa are useless to me.  Still doing pretty damn well without them, though.



Same here.  I hate the costumes and having to change their outfits for this item or that.  I can't keep it all straight so I don't even bother with them.


----------



## Peachkins

I don't bother with keeping track of costumes for items either. I have been changing them with the seasons just because they're cute (I do have at least some spring and Halloween costumes I earned collecting fabric) , although I doubt I'll bother now that I have many of my characters "home" at any given time.


----------



## Beccybooboo

How is everyone going on the Quest for levelling their Characters up? I have all of Alice at or ready for 10. Shere Khan still at 7, Baloo and Bagheera getting the final tokens for 10, Mowgli just wants to go to 10, but all the new characters have pushed him to the back of the line. Alien needs 4 more hats for level 9, have the elixir but why bother when he can collect himself he is at the bottom of the list for levelling up anyways. Must say Although Grumpy has more possible drops he is so slow now, ear hats are being a pain, he has all the owls, he needs 6 more ears for level 8. Snow White and most dwarfs are awaiting their turn to go to 8 except sleepy who is collecting for 7, and dopey who wants to go to 9 but needs to wait his turn. Queen needs a few more items for 6. Character book is working overtime


----------



## AJGolden1013

Beccybooboo said:


> How is everyone going on the Quest for levelling their Characters up? I have all of Alice at or ready for 10. Shere Khan still at 7, Baloo and Bagheera getting the final tokens for 10, Mowgli just wants to go to 10, but all the new characters have pushed him to the back of the line. Alien needs 4 more hats for level 9, have the elixir but why bother when he can collect himself he is at the bottom of the list for levelling up anyways. Must say Although Grumpy has more possible drops he is so slow now, ear hats are being a pain, he has all the owls, he needs 6 more ears for level 8. Snow White and most dwarfs are awaiting their turn to go to 8 except sleepy who is collecting for 7, and dopey who wants to go to 9 but needs to wait his turn. Queen needs a few more items for 6. Character book is working overtime




Because I like playing where are they now, 

Bagheera - waiting to get to 10
Alice - collecting tokens to move to 10
Mad Hatter - waiting to get to 10
March Hare - waiting to get to 9
White Rabbit - in the process of becoming 10
Caterpillar - waiting to get to 9
Cheshire Cat - waiting to get to 10
Queen of Hearts - collecting tokens for 8
Snow White - collecting tokens to move to 7
Doc - waiting to go to 9
Happy - collecting tokens to move to 8
Sleepy - waiting to move to 5
Sneezy - waiting to go to 9
Bashful - collecting tokens to move to 9
Grumpy - collecting tokens to move to 8
Dopey - collecting tokens to move to 10
Queen - collecting tokens to move to 5
Alien - collecting tokens to move to 6


----------



## mikegood2

*Snow White Characters:
Bashful* - Level 8
*Doc* - Level 9 (ready to max)
*Sneezy* - Level 9
*Dopey*- Level 9 (ready to max)
*Happy* - Level 9
*Snow White* - Level 8
*Evil Queen* - Level 6
*Grumpy* - Level 7
*Sleepy* - Level 6

*Others:
Shere Khan* - Level 9 (ready to max)
*Queen of Hearts* - Level 9 (ready to max)
*Toy Alien*- Level 9


----------



## mmmears

I only have the new Snow White characters to level up, except Doc who is already at L10.  His stuff was just easy to get.  Oh, and Boo, who I got during the event in that chest they gave out.  She is at 9 and ready to go to 10 but I'm too busy with my SW characters leveling up to give her the 24 hours she needs.

And tonight, as I realize that I have 41 characters sent home right now, I find myself wondering why I wanted them so badly considering they are useless right now.


----------



## hopemax

IOS:

Jungle Book - Done
Alice - Queen of Hearts 9
Toy Story Alien - 8
Snow White:  Dopey 9, Doc 8, Sneezy and Happy 7, Bashful currently upgrading to 6, Snow White and Sleepy 5, Queen 4

Windows:

Jungle Book - Shere Khan 9
Alice - Alice is upgrading to 10, Queen of Hearts 8
Toy Story Alien - 1 token away from upgrading to 5
Snow White: Doc 8, Sneezy and Bashful 7, Happy 6, Snow White and Sleepy 5, Queen 3


----------



## JamesGarvey

*Snow White:*

Bashful - 7
Doc - 8
Sneezy - 7
Dopey - 8
Happy - 8
Snow - 7
Queen - 4
Sleepy - 5
*Toy Story:*

Toy Alien - 5
*Remaining Premium:*

Wall-E
Maximus
Flash
King Louie
*Locked:*

Grumpy
Syndrome
Oogie Boogie
Sven
Everyone else is maxed out, if they dont earn happiness or tokens, they've been sent home just to make sending people out for tasks more brief.


----------



## Dan Broersma

AJGolden1013 said:


> You are not alone.  It's actually really annoying that they keep making them pay events.  It's should be main story line and then an occasional timed event maybe for like holidays or something.  It used to be very good, that everything was main story line, now DMK just looks greedy, and that's not a good sign.



Maybe I'm the other way but main storyline stuff is boring. I like the added pressure of a timed event and the challenges it brings. I'm just now trying to get Bageera and I don't really care about that part.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I will never have the zootopia race track. Ever. Ever. Ever. I have everything else in the game tho, so... yay?


----------



## PrincessS121212

Outside of still waiting for the stupid racetrack, this is what I have left to do.

*Snow White*
Bashful - 5
Doc - 7
Sneezy - 7
Dopey - 6
Happy - 6
Snow - 5
Queen - leveling to 5 right now
Grumpy - 5
Sleepy - 5

*Toy Story*
Toy Alien - 7, 1 token away from ready to level to 8

*Jungle Book*
Shere Khan - 9, waiting for Evil Queen to finish to level him up for the last time

*Alice In Wonderland*
Alice - 9
Mad Hatter - 9, ready to level up
March Hare - 9, ready to level up
White Rabbit-9, ready to level up
Caterpillar - 9, 3 tokens away from ready to level up again
Queen Of Hearts - 9

Note for newer players:
Whenever an event ends, unless you need to focus on main storyline characters or saving up magic, try to level up your event characters to at least level 6, then focus on leveling up the villain to level 10 before finishing the rest of the event characters.  
The trend of DMK has been that for each new event, 1 or 2 event characters (usually not the premium ones) from the previous event will be able to earn you tokens or event currency for the next event, and the villain from the previous event will often help get either EC or the villain token of the next event ONLY if they are somewhere between level 8-10.  
Case in point, Queen of Hearts at level 8 got EC AND evil queen tokens for SW event.  This extra bit might make the difference for you if struggling to get the villain in the last few days of the next event.


----------



## mmmears

I don't have the racetrack, and at this point, I don't really care.  None of my Zootopia characters are useful at the moment.  And if I do get it, which seems unlikely, I'd have to rearrange my park to make room for it near the other Zootopia rides anyway.


----------



## supernova

Dan Broersma said:


> Maybe I'm the other way but main storyline stuff is boring. I like the added pressure of a timed event and the challenges it brings. I'm just now trying to get Bageera and I don't really care about that part.


He is a weaker character from a weak film, and the drop rates are atrocious.  You would feel the same way if he had been an event character.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I don't have the racetrack, and at this point, I don't really care.  None of my Zootopia characters are useful at the moment.  And if I do get it, which seems unlikely, I'd have to rearrange my park to make room for it near the other Zootopia rides anyway.


First off, you would have to arrange anyth8ng, because we all know placement is irrelevant to game play.  And second, the completionist in you absolutely wants the final attraction, doesn't it???


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've welcomed Shere Khan and I'm trying to level him up. After his one hour quest, I haven't gotten any new quests for any of the Jungle Book characters. Do I need to level anyone up in particular to get more?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> First off, you would have to arrange anyth8ng, because we all know placement is irrelevant to game play.  And second, the completionist in you absolutely wants the final attraction, doesn't it???



Actually, as long as I don't NEED it for some event, I really don't care either way.  I'm not one who has to have it all (there are a couple premium characters I didn't have the gems for early on and while I do have them now I'm not in any hurry to welcome them).  But that's just me.  I do know that it doesn't matter where we put things (wouldn't it be cool if any of this stuff made a real difference in our parks?) but it bugs me when my "lands" are not grouped together properly.  I guess all those trips to DL and WDW where things actually made sense means that it bugs me to have stuff in the wrong place now.


----------



## CaptHook34

Do you think DMK will re-release the Disneyland 60th Anniversary Hat Stand?


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> Do you think DMK will re-release the Disneyland 60th Anniversary Hat Stand?


Not sure.  We are coming up now on the second year of DMK and they are still offering the one-year hat.  Anything is possible, I suppose.


----------



## galaxygirl76

supernova said:


> Not exactly sure what you're asking there.  But if you mean that you hit the "welcome" button and the countdown starts (it's only an hour for her), then yes, she's yours.  If you mean you are in the collecting stage to get her, then no, she's gone.  Unless you're very close.  Then a quick email over to Gameloft, and the interns might just rule in your favor.  Let us know how it all turns out for you.  Clock is ticking...



I told myself that if she got under 100 gems I'd purchase her because my drops were so awful near the end(none at all on the last full day and I was home all day so on top of the game) that I gave up on the idea it would happen that way and around 10am on the last day I got one more ear hat to make the gem amount to pay 85. So I got her that way


----------



## Busybee46

PrincessS121212 said:


> Note for newer players:
> Whenever an event ends, unless you need to focus on main storyline characters or saving up magic, try to level up your event characters to at least level 6, then focus on leveling up the villain to level 10 before finishing the rest of the event characters.


Thanks for this insight. If the next event comes round as quickly as the last one, I will be pretty fed up though! I want to make some progress with the main storyline and welcome characters that will help get more land unlocked. I have no more room and it will be months before I get to the point of having a million to spare... but I will prioritise SW over AIW now, perhaps..


----------



## pooh'smate

CaptHook34 said:


> Do you think DMK will re-release the Disneyland 60th Anniversary Hat Stand?



I wish they would. I lost my first game and they couldn't/wouldn't help me get it back and I had to start all over again and that is the only thing I am missing.


----------



## luther10

Dan Broersma said:


> Maybe I'm the other way but main storyline stuff is boring. I like the added pressure of a timed event and the challenges it brings. I'm just now trying to get Bageera and I don't really care about that part.


Me too, I think I enjoy the challenging timed events more than the main storyline.  Right now I'm at the point of welcoming 4 characters at the same time, Fauna, Donald, Zurg and Chip... It's so crazy, and the storyline is all over the place... I don't remember being like this the first time I played the game (I got all the way up to the defeat of Mother Gothel before the game reset)


----------



## karmstr112

Here's my to do list:

The Queen currently at level 5, 3/6 needed to level up

Grumpy currently at level 5, 1 ear needed to level up

Sleepy currently at level 6, 6 ears needed to level up

Snow White currently at level 7, 3 birds needed to level up

Happy currently at level 8, 2 ears needed to level up

Sneezy leveling up to 9           

Queen of Hearts currently at level 9, 36/36 needed to level up

Toy Alien currently at level 9, 14/15 needed to level up


----------



## Melissa16

Beccybooboo said:


> How is everyone going on the Quest for levelling their Characters up? I have all of Alice at or ready for 10. Shere Khan still at 7, Baloo and Bagheera getting the final tokens for 10, Mowgli just wants to go to 10, but all the new characters have pushed him to the back of the line. Alien needs 4 more hats for level 9, have the elixir but why bother when he can collect himself he is at the bottom of the list for levelling up anyways. Must say Although Grumpy has more possible drops he is so slow now, ear hats are being a pain, he has all the owls, he needs 6 more ears for level 8. Snow White and most dwarfs are awaiting their turn to go to 8 except sleepy who is collecting for 7, and dopey who wants to go to 9 but needs to wait his turn. Queen needs a few more items for 6. Character book is working overtime



All the Snow white characters except for Queen and Grumpy who I didn't manage to get are on level 7 collecting tokens with a few ready for 8.

Alice collecting tokens for level 10.
Catterpillar ready for 10.
I didnt get the queen!

Bagherra and mowgi ready for level 10.

Everyone else is level 10. I missed the frozen, incredibles and nbc events.

Only diamond characters i have are merryweather and rex in the main storyline.


----------



## Melissa16

1st time posting. I am currently on my 1st battles with Shere Khan. I was wondering to build currency  (i only have a little over 100 000) as the jungle book prices are killing me lol - is it better to build currency from sending characters home or to keep sending them on 4 hour quests or 8 or 12 overnights like ive been doing?


----------



## supernova

Melissa16 said:


> 1st time posting. I am currently on my 1st battles with Shere Khan. I was wondering to build currency  (i only have a little over 100 000) as the jungle book prices are killing me lol - is it better to build currency from sending characters home or to keep sending them on 4 hour quests or 8 or 12 overnights like ive been doing?


I don't think they're giving as much magic for not using characters regularly, so you are probably better off sticking with tasks.  I believe Shere Khan requires 1 million magic to welcome him, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Beccybooboo said:


> How is everyone going on the Quest for levelling their Characters up? I have all of Alice at or ready for 10. Shere Khan still at 7, Baloo and Bagheera getting the final tokens for 10, Mowgli just wants to go to 10, but all the new characters have pushed him to the back of the line. Alien needs 4 more hats for level 9, have the elixir but why bother when he can collect himself he is at the bottom of the list for levelling up anyways. Must say Although Grumpy has more possible drops he is so slow now, ear hats are being a pain, he has all the owls, he needs 6 more ears for level 8. Snow White and most dwarfs are awaiting their turn to go to 8 except sleepy who is collecting for 7, and dopey who wants to go to 9 but needs to wait his turn. Queen needs a few more items for 6. Character book is working overtime


I have every character and they are all maxed out except for the Snow White crew.

Bashful-9
Doc-9
Sneezy-9
Dopey-10
Happy-9
Snow White-Currently leveling up to 9
Evil Queen-7
Grumpy-8
Sleepy-7

Anyone hear any rumors yet as to what is next and when? I haven't looked at the DMK facebook page that much recently.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Melissa16 said:


> 1st time posting. I am currently on my 1st battles with Shere Khan. I was wondering to build currency  (i only have a little over 100 000) as the jungle book prices are killing me lol - is it better to build currency from sending characters home or to keep sending them on 4 hour quests or 8 or 12 overnights like ive been doing?



I believe when you send them home they earn 50% of what they would earn doing their won 12 hour task so if you are able to have them out doing tasks then you will build up more - obviously the balance between how many characters you have and thus how long you want to spend playing at any one time but if the goal is building more magic it is better to take the time to have them doing tasks.  Generally doing multiple shorter tasks gets you more than one longer one - so if you can play more often you are better doing 2 4 hours tasks rather than 1 8 hour one (for example).  Also generally you are better having characters do individual tasks rather than joint tasks - so Mickey and Minnie each doing a separate 4 hour task will get you more combined magic than them do one 4 hour task together


----------



## Busybee46

so when will the Xmas decorations come down? Do i need to look for an update to download?


----------



## AJGolden1013

So every so often I send everyone off on one or two hour tasks, and in this instance, I found out that some characters were home and could have been gaining tokens.  

I then did some basic math and we are getting screwed shall we say on the home front.  In home, it's 8 magic per hour, and when you run an hour long task, it's 40 + 4, which is 5x more magic for the same amount of time.  If you're out and about I'm sure it's easier to put the characters home, and at the same time, it would be nice if it was the same amount of magic for the same time frame.

Maybe this is just my own thoughts and maybe I'm the only one who cares, but I just thought I'd bring it to everyone's attention.


----------



## mmmears

Frankly I am pleasantly surprised they are giving any magic at all when not playing those characters.  I did send most of mine there, since with 18M magic I'm not too concerned about losing it all that quickly, but my advice for players who need magic to progress is to actively play all the characters you have.  Give them short tasks if you are able to play often, or longer tasks if you cannot, but you're still going to come out with more magic if you are using all your characters.  Just my 2¢.


----------



## Busybee46

AJGolden1013 said:


> So every so often I send everyone off on one or two hour tasks, and in this instance, I found out that some characters were home and could have been gaining tokens.
> 
> I then did some basic math and we are getting screwed shall we say on the home front.  In home, it's 8 magic per hour, and when you run an hour long task, it's 40 + 4, which is 5x more magic for the same amount of time.  If you're out and about I'm sure it's easier to put the characters home, and at the same time, it would be nice if it was the same amount of magic for the same time frame.
> 
> Maybe this is just my own thoughts and maybe I'm the only one who cares, but I just thought I'd bring it to everyone's attention.


if you can log in every hour then you get the highest rate. But if you can only play every 8 or 12 or 24 hours then your characters may have to be on long tasks which earn less per hour, or may not even have long tasks they can do, so you could get better return then by having them home.


----------



## Busybee46

actually, just looked at the numbers. with Jessie for instance, she can earn 500 over a 24 hour task, so it really only pays to send her home if you are away for days...!


----------



## McNs

mmmears said:


> since with 18M magic I'm not too concerned about losing it all that quickly,



How do you get 18m magic? Mine disappears as fast as I can earn it through leveling up and welcoming new characters... looking through the DMK wikia walk through there are done expensive tasks coming up for me (only just welcoming Repunzel)


----------



## McCoy

Being in the club of having more magic than we should ever need, being able to not deal with 78 characters at all for days or weeks is a great feature they added. I only take them out if they get a wish or just a few of them lately for the new event tokens.  I think I am actively using like 15 characters right now max.

As for how some of us got so much magic, there was a time about a year ago (longer?) where there was no new storyline for a couple of months and a lot of people had maxed out every character available. There was quite literally nothing to do but collect and accumulate magic.  My recollection would be that was around the time of battling and then welcoming Mother Gothel...?  I am guessing for maybe 16 months now it's been pretty much only events, during which time regular magic again just continues to accrue.  They tried to knock it down by having several one-million magic 'items' in the Jungle Book stuff, but I've already regained all that and more.  But, those one-million magic items would probably be a pretty big setback for those who haven't played the game as long, as McNs alluded to.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> since with 18M magic .



Color me jealous!  Maybe one day I will have 18M magic too,   right now, I hover just below 3M at a constant basis, because I keep living up characters and some of them are super expensive.


----------



## Travelingmice

Hi!  I’ve only been playing since the week before AIW event. Did rather poorly there but not too bad in SW. as far as the story line, I’m not sure if I’m missing something to defeat Zurg. Do I have to welcome Eve?  I’ve passed that task but haven’t earned any of the items yet. I’ve just leveled Celia to 2 and welcomed Roz. So I’m working through those tasks with Mike but when I look in the Wiki I’m not sure this is right. Also didn’t welcome Pete yet-waiting on last item. Am I just impatient or have I missed a step. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> Color me jealous!  Maybe one day I will have 18M magic too,   right now, I hover just below 3M at a constant basis, because I keep living up characters and some of them are super expensive.



Sorry - I know it's hard when you don't have enough.  Like a PP stated, I've been playing a long time and for a while there wasn't much to do and nothing to spend magic on.  I remember feeling magic-poor and how lots of people had concession farms and lots more than I did, but once you catch up to the main storyline there is nothing to spend magic on and then it just accumulates.  These events turn the magic you would normally earn into EC - so it will slow down the main storyline.


----------



## wingweaver84

I'm level 36 and currently,I have two characters to unlock(Philip and Donald)and Zootopia PD to build. At the moment I'm building A LOT of concessions to try and bulk up my funds. The ones I'm focusing on are the Burger Stand,the Mickey's Hat Emporium and the Pretzel Stand,mainly because they generate Magic quicker. But I'm wondering if that's the right strategy?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Bought 3 Incredible Chests, as I wasn't playing during that event. Useless decorations and magic in 2, Frozone in the last one. I need 2 more characters so I need spend another 60-120 gems on chests.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Sorry - I know it's hard when you don't have enough.  Like a PP stated, I've been playing a long time and for a while there wasn't much to do and nothing to spend magic on.  I remember feeling magic-poor and how lots of people had concession farms and lots more than I did, but once you catch up to the main storyline there is nothing to spend magic on and then it just accumulates.  These events turn the magic you would normally earn into EC - so it will slow down the main storyline.


I can't even figure out how I've got 12.5 million, then.  Everyone keeps posting about how they set up these concession stand farms to gain magic, and I never once did that during my whole near two years of playing this game.  Never bought and returned benches, never set up patches of burger stands.  Just accumulated it.  Somehow.


----------



## supernova

Do you know what I could really use right about now?  A happiness event.  No, wait, I'm kidding.  DO YOU HEAR ME, INTERNS??  I'M JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I can't even figure out how I've got 12.5 million, then.  Everyone keeps posting about how they set up these concession stand farms to gain magic, and I never once did that during my whole near two years of playing this game.  Never bought and returned benches, never set up patches of burger stands.  Just accumulated it.  Somehow.



Same here.  I kept reading about them, but didn't buy lots of concessions myself.  Then I started getting the free ones in the chests (when that started) and I did place those where I had room.  It all just accumulated over time, especially since there's almost nothing to spend it on.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> I can't even figure out how I've got 12.5 million, then.  Everyone keeps posting about how they set up these concession stand farms to gain magic, and I never once did that during my whole near two years of playing this game.  Never bought and returned benches, never set up patches of burger stands.  Just accumulated it.  Somehow.





mmmears said:


> Same here.  I kept reading about them, but didn't buy lots of concessions myself.  Then I started getting the free ones in the chests (when that started) and I did place those where I had room.  It all just accumulated over time, especially since there's almost nothing to spend it on.



Its nice to be millionaires and own a Disney Park we have the life right


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hey guys.  Just checking in.  Hopefully everyone is still enjoying their leisure time between events!!  For some reason, I always have about 3 mil in magic.  I have 84 characters relaxing at 'home' though.  Hope everyone is doing well, the weather in Houston is amazing.  I actually knocked the dust off my bike and have been hitting the trails again.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Thanks to everyone who shared their progress


----------



## Beccybooboo

Awesome, nothing like being on your bike in the open air. We have had a heat wave here in Melbourne, AUS the kind where is you went for a bike ride you would either roast or pass out riding.


----------



## McNs

Appreciate the tips from the multi millionaires, good to know there is no magic to getting magic, just patience!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Same here.  I kept reading about them, but didn't buy lots of concessions myself.  Then I started getting the free ones in the chests (when that started) and I did place those where I had room.  It all just accumulated over time, especially since there's almost nothing to spend it on.


I'm sitting on so many concession stands right now it's ridiculous.  I have sold a few back, but now I've held to maybe five of each before I dump them on Merlin.  I have one of nearly every  decoration in storage right now.  Not sure why, but I chose to hang on to one of each.  Everything else gets converted into elixirs.  I think the only decoration I'm missing actually is the Headless Horseman statue.


----------



## Beccybooboo

MickeySkywalker said:


> Anyone hear any rumors yet as to what is next and when? I haven't looked at the DMK facebook page that much recently.



No rumours. 
With the way the events seem to piggyback each other and February 5th being the 65th anniversary of Peter Pan, it would be nice for Tink to not be so lonely.
Could use this opportunity to make it main storyline as most of the veterans will be twiddling their thumbs by then.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> I'm sitting on so many concession stands right now it's ridiculous.  I have sold a few back, but now I've held to maybe five of each before I dump them on Merlin.  I have one of nearly every  decoration in storage right now.  Not sure why, but I chose to hang on to one of each.  Everything else gets converted into elixirs.  I think the only decoration I'm missing actually is the Headless Horseman statue.



Agree had to have 1 of each decoration, they have placed them in my park any extras now get dropped into Merlins Cauldron speaking of which, those Elixirs that seemed might be hard to accumulate have been quite the opposite-18,675 elixir, have jumping jellyfish and golden zephyr and Alien so need something else to spend these on. Alien finally got his tokens for 9 and will continue his quest for 10 without the help of these elixirs. 
By having all my decorations out merlins cauldron is easy, dropping in once a week to have a clean out, drag and drop everything.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'm sitting on so many concession stands right now it's ridiculous.  I have sold a few back, but now I've held to maybe five of each before I dump them on Merlin.  I have one of nearly every  decoration in storage right now.  Not sure why, but I chose to hang on to one of each.  Everything else gets converted into elixirs.  I think the only decoration I'm missing actually is the Headless Horseman statue.



I do the same thing.  I try to keep one of each decoration.  I have them in my park mostly, in those little spots where I can't fit in another attraction.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I do the same thing.  I try to keep one of each decoration.  I have them in my park mostly, in those little spots where I can't fit in another attraction.


Once decorations were proven to be useless for game play, I removed most of them from my parks to jam in attractions.  Because at the end of the day, layout doesn't matter, either.  Come to think of it, there really isn't much that does matter.


----------



## supernova

With all of these dwarfs to level up, I have so many instruments and disembodied heads floating around as I'm clearing check marks that my screen looks like the damn Haunted Mansion seance room.


----------



## wingweaver84

Haha!By "disembodied heads" I'm assuming you mean the ear tokens?Or is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> Haha!By "disembodied heads" I'm assuming you mean the ear tokens?Or is there something I'm missing here?


Right.  Eyes and noses are close enough to heads for me.


----------



## PrincessS121212

wingweaver84 said:


> I'm level 36 and currently,I have two characters to unlock(Philip and Donald)and Zootopia PD to build. At the moment I'm building A LOT of concessions to try and bulk up my funds. The ones I'm focusing on are the Burger Stand,the Mickey's Hat Emporium and the Pretzel Stand,mainly because they generate Magic quicker. But I'm wondering if that's the right strategy?



There is no single correct strategy, as it all depends on your personal game play.  
If you check in every hour or so, having the fastest concession stands helps.  
If you only check in every 4-8 hours, some of the concession stands with a longer timer are a better fit.  
If you check in infrequently M-F but regularly during the weekend, then a mixture of multiple types is a better fit.

Prior to the addition of Jungle Book, most new players struggle to get even 1 million magic until after Roz/Pete/ Tangled Characters are welcomed, due to high cost of land and welcoming characters.  Jungle Book was deliberately set high to spend through the huge levels of magic most of the veteran players have so unfortunately, that is yet another setback for newer players to overcome.  On the plus side, if/when they do another update to the main storyline, they often reduce the magic cost requirements of the previous group of characters, so jungle book will probably cost a bit less later on.


----------



## mikegood2

Still enjoying the visit home feature if the game. One addition I would like to see in the future is a graphic if a character needed for a job was visiting home. Right now the Go button has 3 states: Nothing if character(s) not doing a job, The yellow clock if they are currently doing that job, or the red minus circle if they are doing a different job. I’ve accidently had a number of characters visiting home that could have been used to collect items. A little graphic of a home or story book would be great to show if that character is visiting home.

Also, as much as I’m enjoying not having to deal with an even I think my iPhone/iPad are enjoying it more. During the event I’d have to charge my iPhone X sometime during the day and overnight. Now I can get by not charging my phone during the day and even overnight. My iPad still needs to be charges atleast once a day though since I play a few games that require a constant internet connection. I think the combo of this and those other games have really degraded my battery.


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hey guys.  Just checking in.  Hopefully everyone is still enjoying their leisure time between events!!  For some reason, I always have about 3 mil in magic.  I have 84 characters relaxing at 'home' though.  Hope everyone is doing well, the weather in Houston is amazing.  I actually knocked the dust off my bike and have been hitting the trails again.



Jealous! We are expecting 8-12 inches of snow here in Ohio on Friday into Saturday.  They’re usually wrong though. I hope!


----------



## lmmatooki

Aces86 said:


> Jealous! We are expecting 8-12 inches of snow here in Ohio on Friday into Saturday.  They’re usually wrong though. I hope!


SE MI is getting the same story, the data keeps flip-flopping between our states haha. The only weather person I trust is this one on FB for my area, he is the most accurate one I have seen! 

It is also nice to only check-in when I want to, I want to level everyone up as fast as possible but I am really enjoying this break.


----------



## Busybee46

i've been levelling up so many characters this last week, that I had to stop and save up to buy the new piece of land in front of Small World that Merlin asked me to clear! Still working on AIW as well as SW, trying to get Donald ready to welcome, and storyline moving along with Tangled and Sleeping Beauty. But literally now having to pace myself according to what I earn, so expensive characters may have to go on the back burner for a bit. Also trying to build up enough gems for something - should I get Chip & Dale's Treehouse, or will I immediately wish I had saved them for something that is just about to come around the corner?


----------



## wingweaver84

Busybee46 said:


> i've been levelling up so many characters this last week, that I had to stop and save up to buy the new piece of land in front of Small World that Merlin asked me to clear! Still working on AIW as well as SW, trying to get Donald ready to welcome, and storyline moving along with Tangled and Sleeping Beauty. But literally now having to pace myself according to what I earn, so expensive characters may have to go on the back burner for a bit. Also trying to build up enough gems for something - should I get Chip & Dale's Treehouse, or will I immediately wish I had saved them for something that is just about to come around the corner?



Since Chip and Dale's Treehouse costs gems and really isn't essential,I'd hold off. Whatever the next event brings,you won't be kicking yourself over it.


----------



## SunDial

Is it the start of something new this evening?   There was only 1 gem video to watch tonight for me.  Anyone else have the same thing happen?


----------



## ISmellBeef

SunDial said:


> Is it the start of something new this evening?   There was only 1 gem video to watch tonight for me.  Anyone else have the same thing happen?


well I can't watch ad's since the update over one month ago,o... one lost gem doesn't sound so bad to me at this point lol


----------



## Beccybooboo

SunDial said:


> Is it the start of something new this evening?   There was only 1 gem video to watch tonight for me.  Anyone else have the same thing happen?



I had this happen after the update before Snow White, somewhere along the line it fixed itself as I have been getting 2 ads again for a while. Hopefully it will fix for you too.


----------



## lmmatooki

Oh no...


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Oh no...View attachment 293730



Oy vey please let it be main story line.

Also I’d like it to be Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Quellman

AJGolden1013 said:


> Oy vey please let it be main story line


A main storyline where you can only unlock half the characters through super grumpy chests.


----------



## Mattimation

I'm going to go out on a limb and say we won't hear anything until noon - Social Media peaks around lunch time, especially Instagram.


----------



## lmmatooki

This is our hint, so probably Peter Pan expansion


----------



## Mattimation

lmmatooki said:


> This is our hint, so probably Peter Pan expansionView attachment 293758



Odd that their hint for Peter Pan was Tinker Bell, who's been in the game since the beginning. Anyways, that would be exciting! Hopefully it's an addition to the story line, since everyone gets Tink just by playing.


----------



## mmmears

I'd love a Peter Pan expansion beyond poor Tink, who has nobody to adventure with.  But I am not ready with another event.  Please let be untimed.


----------



## lmmatooki

Mattimation said:


> Odd that their hint for Peter Pan was Tinker Bell, who's been in the game since the beginning. Anyways, that would be exciting! Hopefully it's an addition to the story line, since everyone gets Tink just by playing.





mmmears said:


> I'd love a Peter Pan expansion beyond poor Tink, who has nobody to adventure with.  But I am not ready with another event.  Please let be untimed.



I believe (and hope) that it will be storyline addition if it is Peter Pan. It would be very silly of them to give an event for this while Tink is a storyline.


----------



## Mattimation

People have also pointed out that it could be Ray from Princess and the Frog, or Ariel's Voice. Still think it's a safe bet to be Peter Pan - DMK has never been terribly subtle (this is maybe the most subtle they've ever been)


----------



## Busybee46

i would love it to be Peter Pan: Peter, Wendy, Nana,  Captain Hook, Smee, the Croc....


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> i would love it to be Peter Pan: Peter, Wendy, Nana,  Captain Hook, Smee, the Croc....


The dog would be pointless.  The crocodile would be pointless too, especially since he was after Hook and not Peter Pan.  And I don't remember them ever expanding past the main villain, so Smee would be doubtful.  But then, as this game is in the hands of interns, who knows at this point.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> People have also pointed out that it could be Ray from Princess and the Frog, or Ariel's Voice. Still think it's a safe bet to be Peter Pan - DMK has never been terribly subtle (this is maybe the most subtle they've ever been)


Come to think of it, there is a lot of things that Gameloft hasn't "been terribly".  Then again, there are plenty that they are just plain terrible in.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I believe (and hope) that it will be storyline addition if it is Peter Pan. It would be very silly of them to give an event for this while Tink is a storyline.



I was thinking the same thing.  But then they've been known to do stupid things in the past.    I'm sure it's too much to hope for, but I also hope they open that portal if it's Pan so we can see the pirate ship.



supernova said:


> The dog would be pointless.  The crocodile would be pointless too, especially since he was after Hook and not Peter Pan.  And I don't remember them ever expanding past the main villain, so Smee would be doubtful.  But then, as this game is in the hands of interns, who knows at this point.



The only "villain sidekick" in the game that I can think of is Iago.  And then it really made the whole battle thing odd since Iago was helping to fight Jafar.


----------



## Busybee46

supernova said:


> The dog would be pointless.  The crocodile would be pointless too, especially since he was after Hook and not Peter Pan.  And I don't remember them ever expanding past the main villain, so Smee would be doubtful.  But then, as this game is in the hands of interns, who knows at this point.


is there supposed to be a 'point' to all the characters? Perhaps I am not familiar enough with all the other stories, as there are characters I know nothing about in the game. I thought they were there to create stories with and to amuse us..


----------



## Busybee46

mmmears said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  But then they've been known to do stupid things in the past.    I'm sure it's too much to hope for, but I also hope they open that portal if it's Pan so we can see the pirate ship.
> 
> 
> 
> The only "villain sidekick" in the game that I can think of is Iago.  And then it really made the whole battle thing odd since Iago was helping to fight Jafar.


Well let is hope it is not an event with battles, but an enhancement of the storyline. There are not villains in all the sets, anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> The dog would be pointless.  The crocodile would be pointless too, especially since he was after Hook and not Peter Pan.  And I don't remember them ever expanding past the main villain, so Smee would be doubtful.  But then, as this game is in the hands of interns, who knows at this point.



I could see Croc being part of the parade float.  I would like Smee though, he's very classic to that story


----------



## Mattimation

Busybee46 said:


> is there supposed to be a 'point' to all the characters? Perhaps I am not familiar enough with all the other stories, as there are characters I know nothing about in the game. I thought they were there to create stories with and to amuse us..



Yeah, I don't think there's any particular rhyme or reason for the supporting characters who are made available to us. Why did they pick the sloth over more prominent Zootopia characters like Clawhauser or Gazelle? Why Maximus instead of Pascal? Why do we have nine or ten Toy Story characters, but Cinderella only gets two when she could easily be joined by her Step-mother, Step-sisters, and Fairy God Mother? I think it all just comes down to preference of the game developers, and the crocodile is popular and could provide for some very funny interactions within game play. That being said, Peter Pan would have a lot of "obvious" choices who might win out over the crocodile.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  But then they've been known to do stupid things in the past.    I'm sure it's too much to hope for, but I also hope they open that portal if it's Pan so we can see the pirate ship.
> 
> 
> 
> The only "villain sidekick" in the game that I can think of is Iago.  And then it really made the whole battle thing odd since Iago was helping to fight Jafar.


Definitely agree.  I wouldn't have wanted to see LeFou fighting Gaston.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could see Croc being part of the parade float.  I would like Smee though, he's very classic to that story


Could absolutely see Croc as a float piece, the way they used Cheshire Cat's face.  Hopefully they would do something better than a generic pirate ship.


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> is there supposed to be a 'point' to all the characters? Perhaps I am not familiar enough with all the other stories, as there are characters I know nothing about in the game. I thought they were there to create stories with and to amuse us..


Yes.  Nana was a waste of time in the film, much less a game.  She did zero to move the film storyline along, so much so that they just wrote her out of the movie.  Why bother coding her into a game app?


----------



## DMMom

I'm really hoping for a Peter Pan main story, not a timed event.  I still have many, many, many days of level ups left.  I need at least another month before the next event.
March Hare - ready to level to 10
white Rabbit - ready to level to 10
Caterpillar - Ready to level to 10
Queen of Hearts - Ready to level to 10
Cheshire Cat - Ready to level to 10
Doc - Ready to level to 10
Shere Khan - Level 9 (5 fire sticks to go)
Merryweather - Level 9
Toy Alien - Level 9
Rex - Ready to level to 9
Sneezy - Ready to level to 9
Dopey - Level 9
Happy - Level 9
Snow White - Level 8
Bashful - Level 8
Sleepy - Leveling up to Level 7
Evil Queen - Level 6
Grumpy - Level 5
I am still missing the elusive Zootopia race track, but have the rest of the attractions. 
Gem characters missing are Jack, Boo, WallE (Not sure if I will ever get these if they keep having all of these events)


----------



## wingweaver84

My Characters:

Mickey-level 10
Goofy-level 10
Minnie-level 8
Daisy-level 6
Pete-level 6
Chip-level 3
Dale-level 3
Zurg-level 4
Jessie-waiting for her to be max level,got another 15 hrs
Woody-level 10
Buzz-level 7
Bo Peep-level 6
Hamm-level 6
Sarge-level 6
Rex-level 4(he was in that sapphire chest back on Christmas Day)
Cinderella-level 7
Charming-level 9,maybe I'll take care of him after Jessie
Tinker Bell-level 7
Elizabeth-level 6(max)
Will-level 6(max)(why are the PotC characters maxxed out at a lower level??)
Mike-level 6
Sulley-level 5
Roz-level 6
Celia-level 7
Randall-level 5
Eve-level 5
Flynn-level 5
Rapunzel-level 5
Aurora-level 3
Flora-level 6
Fauna-level 4
Judy-2
Mrs.Incredible-level 1(sacrificed some of the gems to buy an Incredibles chest and by a fluke,got her!)
Jack Skellington-level 4
Aladdin-level 7
Jasmine-level 6
Abu-level 6
Genie-level 5
Alice-level 2
Mad Hatter-level 7
March Hare-level 6
Caterpillar-level 4
Bashful-level 4
Doc-level 6
Sneezy-level 6
Snow White-level 3
Sleepy-level 3

I haven't bought any of the premium characters or attractions,which is why I was looking to open up that other parade slot to increase my gem chances. And I hate to say it,but had I not restarted my game a couple of times I would still have my Lion King and Beauty and the Beast characters.(I wanted to completely restart my game,I just wish I had thought it through.)


----------



## supernova

DMMom said:


> I'm really hoping for a Peter Pan main story, not a timed event.  I still have many, many, many days of level ups left.  I need at least another month before the next event.
> March Hare - ready to level to 10
> white Rabbit - ready to level to 10
> Caterpillar - Ready to level to 10
> Queen of Hearts - Ready to level to 10
> Cheshire Cat - Ready to level to 10
> Doc - Ready to level to 10
> Shere Khan - Level 9 (5 fire sticks to go)
> Merryweather - Level 9
> Toy Alien - Level 9
> Rex - Ready to level to 9
> Sneezy - Ready to level to 9
> Dopey - Level 9
> Happy - Level 9
> Snow White - Level 8
> Bashful - Level 8
> Sleepy - Leveling up to Level 7
> Evil Queen - Level 6
> Grumpy - Level 5
> I am still missing the elusive Zootopia race track, but have the rest of the attractions.
> Gem characters missing are Jack, Boo, WallE (Not sure if I will ever get these if they keep having all of these events)


Nice progress!


----------



## mikegood2

Agree with many of you, Peter Pan characters as a main story/game update would be much better than an event. Ideally, I’d like to see new character releases switch between main story game update and events. I’d be more than happy if we only got 4 events a year, but of course I’m aware it will see more than that.

I think my biggest issue with events is there length. Close to a month, especially around a holiday, is just too long! I’d like to see Gameloft experiment with event lengths more and find out what works best for players and Gameloft. Maybe 2 or 3 month(ish) long events and a few shorter 1 or 2 week mini events mixed in during a year? I could even see them breaking an event like Snow White into 2 shorter events with some free time in between.


----------



## wingweaver84

Did anyone ever notice there are skulls on the ground in Adventureland?


----------



## Busybee46

No, I don't see skulls. But I just noticed a pirate ship!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Agree with many of you, Peter Pan characters as a main story/game update would be much better than an event. Ideally, I’d like to see new character releases switch between main story game update and events. I’d be more than happy if we only got 4 events a year, but of course I’m aware it will see more than that.
> 
> I think my biggest issue with events is there length. Close to a month, especially around a holiday, is just too long! I’d like to see Gameloft experiment with event lengths more and find out what works best for players and Gameloft. Maybe 2 or 3 month(ish) long events and a few shorter 1 or 2 week mini events mixed in during a year? I could even see them breaking an event like Snow White into 2 shorter events with some free time in between.


I'm not convinced that I'd want to see them start drawing out events for three months at a time.  At that point, it's no longer an event.


----------



## mmmears

The pirate ship has been there forever.  Just taunting us.  That's why I said I was hoping (but I know it's unlikely) that they open the portal to Adventureland.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'm not convinced that I'd want to see them start drawing out events for three months at a time.  At that point, it's no longer an event.



Ah, but maybe that's the point!  Let them think it's an event...


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> No, I don't see skulls. But I just noticed a pirate ship!


Same here.  But that ship has been around for a while.  Wonder if the interns are actually ready to expand to Adventureland?  There's still so much land to be unlocked in the current board.  As it is, they felt pressure to open Frontierland after people complained, with land still shadowed in Fantasyland.  Granted, this is, what, the second time (third?) that a villain has left a portal unopened after we defeated them?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Ah, but maybe that's the point!  Let them think it's an event...


OMG, think of all the money those crooked interns could try to con players out of over a three month period...........


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> The pirate ship has been there forever.  Just taunting us.  That's why I said I was hoping (but I know it's unlikely) that they open the portal to Adventureland.


Typing mine as you were posting yours.  What's that they say about great minds?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm not convinced that I'd want to see them start drawing out events for three months at a time.  At that point, it's no longer an event.



I didn’t mean that events would last 3 months, I wouldn’t want that either. I meant that I’d prefer that they would only have 4 events a year and they would last anywhere from a week to a month.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I didn’t mean that events would last 3 months, I wouldn’t want that either. I meant that I’d prefer that they would only have 4 events a month and they would last anywhere from a week to a month.


Four events a month?????  Perish the idea, sir!!


----------



## wingweaver84

Four events a MONTH?!Are you INSANE?!Even playing the game 24/7 it's impossible to finish ONE!I have never managed to get the villain from any event,if that's any indication.


----------



## lmmatooki

Everyone is at level 10 except the following and I have all of the characters

Bullseye: Ready for 8
Alien: Ready for 5 (I keep forgetting about leveling these 2 guys because they are all by their lonesome haha)

Chief Bogo: 8

Bagheera: Ready for 6
Mowgli: Ready for 7
Baloo: Ready for 5
King Louie: Ready for 5
Shere Khan: 2

Simba: 9
Scar: 6

Aladdin: 9
Abu: 8
Carpet: Ready for 9
Jafar: 5
Iago: 8
Genie: 9

Alice: Ready for 6
Mad Hatter: Ready for 8
March Hare: Ready for 7
White Rabbit: Ready for 6
Caterpillar: Ready for 6
Queen of Hearts: 4
Cheshire Cat: Ready for 6

Evil Queen: 2
Grumpy: 4
Sleepy: 4
Dopey: Ready for 4
Happy: 3
Snow White: 4
Bashful: Ready for 5
Doc: Ready for 6
Sneezy: Ready for 5

Basically trying to level them all up as fast as possible, I never get enough time in between all these events to catch up but let's see how far I can get this time!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I was REALLY hoping to level up all my character before the next update.  I have ALL the characters (108 if you have them all), but with back to back events and actual life, sometimes the leveling up doesn't happen as I would like,   I REALLY hope this new thing is NOT an event.  I need to catch up!!!!  Perhaps once the Queen of Hearts is ready in the morning, I'll level up all the nearly 10 people, that should shorten my to do list before the Live Stream at the very least.  Also, once again as I update my characters, my magic is depleting - it feels like a never ending cycle at times.

What's left to go:

Bashful - waiting to move to 9
Doc - collecting for 10
Sneezy - waiting to move to 9
Happy - collecting for 9
Snow White - collecting for 8
The Queen - collecting for 6
Grumpy - collecting for 8
Sleepy - waiting to move to 7

Alien - collecting for 7 

Shere Khan - collecting for 7

Alice - waiting to move to 10
Mad Hatter - waiting to move to 10
March Hare - waiting to move to 9
Caterpillar - waiting to move to 10
Queen of Hearts - in the process of moving to 8
Cheshire Cat - waiting to move to 10


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Four events a month?????  Perish the idea, sir!!





wingweaver84 said:


> Four events a MONTH?!Are you INSANE?!Even playing the game 24/7 it's impossible to finish ONE!I have never managed to get the villain from any event,if that's any indication.



*YES I WANT 4 EVENTS A MONTH!!!*

Imagine how much fun that would be! We could get 15-20 new characters a month and really cut into the Disney character inventory in a year! Sure, I’d have to give up sleep and get a part time second job just to pay for the characters, but don’t you think it would be worth it? Also imagine the though of Gameloft releasing a new plot of land every 3 or 4 months, to accommodate the new buildings, it would be a dream come true. 

*btw Nice job of changing year to month, I had to re-read my post 3 times and check if I edited it.*


----------



## Busybee46

just as think I am getting somewhere with levelling up, Merlin gives me more new characters ... Donald, Judy and now Prince Philip are waiting to ge welcomed. No shortage of things to keep me occupied!
My Characters:
Bashful ready for 8
Doc 7
Sneezy 7
Dopey ready for 8
Happy 7
Snow White 7
Queen 6
Grumpy 6
Sleepy ready for 7
Merlin 2 max
Pluto 10
Mickey 10
Minnie ready for 9
Goofy 10
Daisy ready for 9
Donald ready to welcome
Pete ready for 8
Chip 5
Dale going to 5
Zurg ready for 7
Jessie 10
Woody 10
Buzz ready for 9
Bo Peep resdy for 9
Hamm ready for 9
Sarge ready for 8
Rex ready for 8
Alien short of 2 claws and 3 ears to welcome
Cinderella ready for 9
Charming 10
Tinker Bell 9
Elizabeth 6 max
Will 6 max
Jack 6 max
Mike ready for 8
Sulley ready for 9
Roz ready for 8
Celia ready for 8
Randall 6
Eve 6
Flynn ready for 8
Rapunzel 7
Aurora 4
Philip 0
Flora ready for 7
Fauna ready for 6
Judy 0
Flash ready for 6 (Sapphire chest)
Anna ready for 7
Elsa 5
Sven ready for 8
Alice ready for 9
Mad Hatter ready for 10
March Hare 9
White Rabbit ready for 10
Caterpillar ready for 9
Queen 8
Cat ready for 8

over 300 hours of levelling with those that are ready!


----------



## PrincessP

Bashfu/Dopey/sneezy/Grumpy - waiting to move to 8
Doc - ready for 9
Happy/Sleepy/Queen - Ready for 7
Snow White - collecting for 9

Alien - ready for 9 

Shere Khan - collecting for 8 Bagheerea - collecting for lvl 10
Mowgli - collecting for lvl 10
Baloo - ready for lvl 10
King Louie - ready for 10

Alice crew - all ready and waiting their turn to lvl to 10

Zootopia - all waiting to level to 10

Wall-E/ Eve - ready to lvl to 10

I have all the other characters at lvl 10. 

Would love Peter Pan....but hoping it is main story line, not timed event.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *YES I WANT 4 EVENTS A MONTH!!!*
> 
> Imagine how much fun that would be! We could get 15-20 new characters a month and really cut into the Disney character inventory in a year! Sure, I’d have to give up sleep and get a part time second job just to pay for the characters, but don’t you think it would be worth it? Also imagine the though of Gameloft releasing a new plot of land every 3 or 4 months, to accommodate the new buildings, it would be a dream come true.
> 
> *btw Nice job of changing year to month, I had to re-read my post 3 times and check if I edited it.*


Actually, nice job of changing YOURS from years to months before the system could recognize it as an edit -- pays to be fast on the trigger.  Mine was a direct quote from your "original" post.  I did notice that right after I posted mine, yours had already been updated while I was creating mine.  But hey, we all make typos  

But I was expecting that edit to come along sooner than later when you caught what you had typed.  No one in their right mind would be asking for four events a month.  But, now that the interns have this new idea in mind...............


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Agree with many of you, Peter Pan characters as a main story/game update would be much better than an event. Ideally, I’d like to see new character releases switch between main story game update and events. I’d be more than happy if we only got 4 events a year, but of course I’m aware it will see more than that.
> 
> I think my biggest issue with events is there length. Close to a month, especially around a holiday, is just too long! I’d like to see Gameloft experiment with event lengths more and find out what works best for players and Gameloft. Maybe 2 or 3 month(ish) long events and a few shorter 1 or 2 week mini events mixed in during a year? I could even see them breaking an event like Snow White into 2 shorter events with some free time in between.



I too would like a bit of an alternating between main storyline and events

I'd also be ok with like mini-events - maybe with existing characters but with some side storyline for them to do and maybe if you complete enough quests you could earn another attraction or something ... so something *new* to do in between main events or new main storyline sections but less intense/stressful than full blown events


----------



## Rachel Snow White

I havent been on here since the last night before the snow white event ended.. so here’s my status
I did not get the queen or grumpy  I'm slowly leveling up characters and trying to welcome shere kahn. I still need 3 fire sticks and 3 ear hats and I get one drop every couple of days. I saw on the Facebook page that there’s something new coming and pretty sure it’s peterpan characters hopefully it’s storyline and not another event. Snow White which is my favorite movie was a bust for me and I felt very disappointed not getting all of the characters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Rachel Snow White said:


> I havent been on here since the last night before the snow white event ended.. so here’s my status
> I did not get the queen or grumpy  I'm slowly leveling up characters and trying to welcome shere kahn. I still need 3 fire sticks and 3 ear hats and I get one drop every couple of days. I saw on the Facebook page that there’s something new coming and pretty sure it’s peterpan characters hopefully it’s storyline and not another event. Snow White which is my favorite movie was a bust for me and I felt very disappointed not getting all of the characters.


Same here.  I took a little break after Snow White to see what had changed outside in the real world.  With Alice and Snow being back to back, I think I had forgotten what sunlight felt like, and I created a permanent impression in my favorite chair from all the hours of game play.But it looks like our little vacation has sadly come to an end. Well...bring it on Gameloft!!!   Let's see what salty old Captain Hook has been up to lately....


----------



## Windwaker4444

What attractions do you think they will come out with?  I agree that they'll probably make the Croc a float.  But as far as attractions, other than a clock tower maybe, I can't think of any.  We already have a pirate ship ride and a shipwrecked one on land.  Neverland was an entire island.  Hmmmm...


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *YES I WANT 4 EVENTS A MONTH!!!*
> 
> Imagine how much fun that would be! We could get 15-20 new characters a month and really cut into the Disney character inventory in a year! Sure, I’d have to give up sleep and get a part time second job just to pay for the characters, but don’t you think it would be worth it? Also imagine the though of Gameloft releasing a new plot of land every 3 or 4 months, to accommodate the new buildings, it would be a dream come true.
> 
> *btw Nice job of changing year to month, I had to re-read my post 3 times and check if I edited it.*


Ha ha ha ha!!!!  You had me at "second job to pay for the characters..."


----------



## Windwaker4444

Immatooki - thanks for the facebook info!  I'd get really behind if it wasn't for you!!!  Guess it's time to start checking in regularly again.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Immatooki - thanks for the facebook info!  I'd get really behind if it wasn't for you!!!  Guess it's time to start checking in regularly again.


And what's weird is that outside of these forums, I don't use any other social media about the game.  And I'm doing fine without their FB page or any Wiki walk-throughs.  I figure they're designed to be self-played, without manuals.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> What attractions do you think they will come out with?  I agree that they'll probably make the Croc a float.  But as far as attractions, other than a clock tower maybe, I can't think of any.  We already have a pirate ship ride and a shipwrecked one on land.  Neverland was an entire island.  Hmmmm...


Peter Pan's flight, for sure.  Maybe Skull Rock?  Some weird attraction to tie in the Indians that they introduced into the story, for some reason?  And where was it that the Lost Boys were living?  Can't wait to see what nonsense they build into the game this time around.  Friggin' interns...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Actually, nice job of changing YOURS from years to months before the system could recognize it as an edit -- pays to be fast on the trigger.  Mine was a direct quote from your "original" post.  I did notice that right after I posted mine, yours had already been updated while I was creating mine.  But hey, we all make typos
> 
> But I was expecting that edit to come along sooner than later when you caught what you had typed.  No one in their right mind would be asking for four events a month.  But, now that the interns have this new idea in mind...............



The funny thing is I didn’t realize that if you were quick enough the system wouldn’t recognize it as an edit. I thought I had made an edit, but when it didn’t show that my post was edited, I figured I must have been thinking about a previous post. That said, you must have quoted it within seconds of my original post, because I fixed it under a minute after posting.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Peter Pan's flight, for sure.  Maybe Skull Rock?  Some weird attraction to tie in the Indians that they introduced into the story, for some reason?  And where was it that the Lost Boys were living?  Can't wait to see what nonsense they build into the game this time around.  Friggin' interns...


Oooooo....Skull Rock.  Hope that one makes the cut.  Great idea.  Hurry...email the interns.  I think they are scared of you so they'll probably do it!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> And what's weird is that outside of these forums, I don't use any other social media about the game.  And I'm doing fine without their FB page or any Wiki walk-throughs.  I figure they're designed to be self-played, without manuals.


Which is why we should say "Thank You" to those who do follow other outlets and spread the word on this forum.   Those New York manners....lol...


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Which is why we should say "Thank You" to those who do follow other outlets and spread the word on this forum.   Those New York manners....lol...


Manners... manners... umm, those are those male ducks with the shiny blue/green heads, right?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> The funny thing is I didn’t realize that if you were quick enough the system wouldn’t recognize it as an edit. I thought I had made an edit, but when it didn’t show that my post was edited, I figured I must have been thinking about a previous post. That said, you must have quoted it within seconds of my original post, because I fixed it under a minute after posting.


Yeah, they give us a minute or so for those "wait, what the hell did I just type there?" moments.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Immatooki - thanks for the facebook info!  I'd get really behind if it wasn't for you!!!  Guess it's time to start checking in regularly again.


You're welcome! I just got lucky catching that one!


----------



## lmmatooki

So my goal before the new content comes is to try to get all my characters to at least level 7 (except the ones that are maxed, of course). That probably won't happen but it's worth a shot! I would prefer to have them at level 8 but that seems really far-fetched. If I reach for level 6, that leaves me with 13 characters to meet that requirement. That one seems a lot more realistic haha


----------



## Beccybooboo

Who I have left to level up and plan until new additions arrive...

AIW: Alice, Hatter, Hare, Cheshire and Queen all waiting for their 24hrs
Rabbit and Caterpillar are maxed

Aladdin: Jafar waiting for his 24hrs
Everyone else is maxed

Junglebook: Bagheera, Baloo and Mowgli waiting for their 24hrs Shere Khan needs 1 stick and 3 ears for level 8

Alien: just started collecting for level 10

Snow White:
Doc and Dopey waiting for 24hrs
Bashful, Sneezy, Snow White and Happy
waiting for their 16hrs
Grumpy collecting to join level 9 club
Sleepy going to level 8
Queen waiting to go to level 7 she will level next then on to the 16hr group 1 a day while everyone else collects apples for next in line or tokens for who is levelling. This process has been working so far for previous levels. Hoping to have everyone ready or close to levelling up to 24hrs with the exception of Queen and Grumpy!! Grumpy needs 14 of each to go to 9  I am sure that Sleepy will be ready before them.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> This process has been working so far for previous levels. [/quUOTE]
> Sounds like some solid progress there!
> 
> Is there a reason why you haven't just pulled the trigger and started maxing out more of your level 9 characters?  Or is someone currently leveling up?  If you are going more than 24 hours between characters, then I would just start finishing them off.  The last thing you are going to want during the next expansion is a "welcome" slot taken away by an old character moving to 10 for 24 hours!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Thank you. Its been a constant level up process so I am always levelling someone. I have been levelling up those who will still need tokens so the ones ready to go to level 10 just stay ready until I wont have anyone ready to level for now because they will no longer have drops. That way the other characters are useful that can collect for the next levels tokens. For instance Queen has just started the 4hr level to level 7 so I can continue her drops. True I will have a lot of 24hr periods of levelling to do, my theory for this is to only max them out during times that I wont need to level other characters in the future unless they need to be level 10 to collect tokens. I am kind of hoping I have a few weeks until the next event/story line comes so I can get most done before then


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Thank you. Its been a constant level up process so I am always levelling someone. I have been levelling up those who will still need tokens so the ones ready to go to level 10 just stay ready until I wont have anyone ready to level for now because they will no longer have drops. That way the other characters are useful that can collect for the next levels tokens. For instance Queen has just started the 4hr level to level 7 so I can continue her drops. True I will have a lot of 24hr periods of levelling to do, my theory for this is to only max them out during times that I wont need to level other characters in the future unless they need to be level 10 to collect tokens. I am kind of hoping I have a few weeks until the next event/story line comes so I can get most done before then


Makes sense.  Though what about characters like Jafar, who is waiting to level up and the rest if the set is done?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Beccybooboo said:


> Thank you. Its been a constant level up process so I am always levelling someone. I have been levelling up those who will still need tokens so the ones ready to go to level 10 just stay ready until I wont have anyone ready to level for now because they will no longer have drops. That way the other characters are useful that can collect for the next levels tokens. For instance Queen has just started the 4hr level to level 7 so I can continue her drops. True I will have a lot of 24hr periods of levelling to do, my theory for this is to only max them out during times that I wont need to level other characters in the future unless they need to be level 10 to collect tokens. I am kind of hoping I have a few weeks until the next event/story line comes so I can get most done before then



I’m doing something similar.  I just keep leveling every one up as high as I can until it says no more drops.  For example, right now I no longer need to collect tea cups for Alice, so I am collecting all the other tokens for the queen of hearts with the Alice people while caterpillar moves to 10, then I’ll level the March Hare tonight for 16 hours and go back to collecting tea cups using all the Alice people.  

Personally I want to know what’s coming but it doesn’t have to come yet.  I want everyone I have to be maxed or nearly maxed with the exceptions of Grumpy, Shere Kahn, and Alien.  They seem to be taking ages.


----------



## empresslilly

Hi, folks – Happy New Year!

I just thought I check in with my progress as others have been doing.  I have all of the characters and every attraction, except the elusive Zootopia Race Track.  (I started playing just before the NBC event.)  I’ve never been completely caught up, but here’s where things stand now:

All characters are maxed out except –

Evil Queen – Level 6
Grumpy – Level 8
Sleepy – Leveling up to 9
Snow White, Bashful, Sneezy – ready to level up to 9
Happy, Doc – Level 9
Dopey – ready to go to Level 10

Queen of Hearts – Level 9
Mad Hatter, March Hare, Caterpiller, Cheshire Cat – ready to go to 10

Shere Khan – Level 9

Wall-E – ready to go to 10


I’d be very happy to get another week or two before the next “thing” happens.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Makes sense.  Though what about characters like Jafar, who is waiting to level up and the rest if the set is done?



He will be the first of the 24hr group to go!! My OCD wouldnt have it any other way!!


----------



## mmmears

I've been trying to level up the queen since it was suggested that she might be helpful in the next round. It's ridiculously tedious and kind of boring.    I think I'm going to take a break from working on it and work on the rest of my SW characters for a while.  Other than Grumpy they should be a bit easier when it comes to getting items and it'll make my game a bit more fun.  Hoping we have a good amount of time before the update so I can get some of these up to L10.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> He will be the first of the 24hr group to go!! My OCD wouldnt have it any other way!!


Haha

I've been playing this strategically lately, since I only have the Snow White crowd to move up.  The other day, I checked each character's tokens to be sure that I wouldn't be able to collect enough of any players with a shorter level-up time before I went ahead and moved Happy up for the 24 hours.  Right now I have two characters who could produce Grumpy hats, but I just finished collecting enough to level him up.  Unfortunately, I forgot the apples.  So now Snow White and the Queen are sitting in green check mark limbo for two hours while I gather up enough apples so start Grumpy to level 8.  Of course, if after all this they both come back with no hats, I'll be a bit miffed...


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Personally I want to know what’s coming but it doesn’t have to come yet.  I want everyone I have to be maxed or nearly maxed with the exceptions of Grumpy, Shere Kahn, and Alien.  They seem to be taking ages.


You're doing better than I am, then.  I have Sneezy, Dopey, Dock, and Happy at 10.
Bashful needs 1 ear hat to go to 9, along with apples.  Grumpy to 8 will clear them all, so as soon as that happens, I'll send the remaining dwarfs back to the stream to earn some more.
Snow White and Sleepy are in no jeopardy of seeing 9 any time soon.  Same with the Queen to 7.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Haha
> 
> I've been playing this strategically lately, since I only have the Snow White crowd to move up.  The other day, I checked each character's tokens to be sure that I wouldn't be able to collect enough of any players with a shorter level-up time before I went ahead and moved Happy up for the 24 hours.  Right now I have two characters who could produce Grumpy hats, but I just finished collecting enough to level him up.  Unfortunately, I forgot the apples.  So now Snow White and the Queen are sitting in green check mark limbo for two hours while I gather up enough apples so start Grumpy to level 8.  Of course, if after all this they both come back with no hats, I'll be a bit miffed...



They better produce the hats then


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> You're doing better than I am, then.  I have Sneezy, Dopey, Dock, and Happy at 10.
> Bashful needs 1 ear hat to go to 9, along with apples.  Grumpy to 8 will clear them all, so as soon as that happens, I'll send the remaining dwarfs back to the stream to earn some more.
> Snow White and Sleepy are in no jeopardy of seeing 9 any time soon.  Same with the Queen to 7.



Cant resist... how do you like them apples


----------



## Beccybooboo

Maybe the interns can give us an apple tree that produces apples rather than magic


----------



## Windwaker4444

Beccybooboo said:


> Maybe the interns can give us an apple tree that produces apples rather than magic


It really should have been the apple concession.  How did they miss that?!?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Haha
> 
> I've been playing this strategically lately, since I only have the Snow White crowd to move up.  The other day, I checked each character's tokens to be sure that I wouldn't be able to collect enough of any players with a shorter level-up time before I went ahead and moved Happy up for the 24 hours.  Right now I have two characters who could produce Grumpy hats, but I just finished collecting enough to level him up.  Unfortunately, I forgot the apples.  So now Snow White and the Queen are sitting in green check mark limbo for two hours while I gather up enough apples so start Grumpy to level 8.  Of course, if after all this they both come back with no hats, I'll be a bit miffed...



Other than Toy Alien, who’s at level 9 I’m also down to just the Snow White characters.

Alice Characters:
*Bashful* - DONE - Level 10
*Doc* - DONE - Level 10
*Sneezy* - MAXING him right now
*Dopey*- Level 9 (ready to max)
*Happy* - Level 9 (ready to max)
*Snow White* - Level 9
*Evil Queen* - Level 8
*Grumpy* - Level 8
*Sleepy* - Level 8

The frustrating part right now is that so many items/characters overlap, so I’m always question if I’m choosing the correct items to collect, lol. Obviously my focus right now are my 3 level 8s and I figure SW will get there by default.

I want a character leveling at all times, so if none of the lower Level characters are ready, I just max out a character. The fact that that I can’t use that character to collect items, usually for the Evil Queen, is annoying, but I always need apples, so that’s what I do with the characters who can’t collect Heart Boxes/Queen ears because they require 2 characters.

I’m hoping that the next update or event is still wouln’t happen for awhile. Ideally I’d like to have all my characters maxed out by then.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> You're doing better than I am, then.  I have Sneezy, Dopey, Dock, and Happy at 10.
> Bashful needs 1 ear hat to go to 9, along with apples.  Grumpy to 8 will clear them all, so as soon as that happens, I'll send the remaining dwarfs back to the stream to earn some more.
> Snow White and Sleepy are in no jeopardy of seeing 9 any time soon.  Same with the Queen to 7.



Try and get your Queen to 7 as soon as you can, she needs 28 apples for level 8 and once your Grumpy is 8 he will need 22 apples for 9 thats 50 apples between them, and their drops take longer so you will be able to collect enough to level Bashful, Sleepy and Snow white to 9 and restock your apples while each of them are levelling. Bashful should go first as like Doc he can collect Grumpy tokens once he is level 10


----------



## Beccybooboo

Each time I level the Queen she has a rant about putting her curse on the kingdom and how she will make it happen... Hmm excuse me Miss Queen, your cursed poison apple is a never ending curse, it is putting me off apples. Imagine what its doing to Snow White and the dwarfs they must be having nightmares.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> They better produce the hats then


Well, here's the update on THAT one.  One of the attractions/buildings/whatever gave me the last hat, so I was able to level him up.  Queen gave an owl, Snow White gave nothing.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Cant resist... how do you like them apples


Ugh.  Just... ugh.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Try and get your Queen to 7 as soon as you can, she needs 28 apples for level 8 and once your Grumpy is 8 he will need 22 apples for 9 thats 50 apples between them, and their drops take longer so you will be able to collect enough to level Bashful, Sleepy and Snow white to 9 and restock your apples while each of them are levelling. Bashful should go first as like Doc he can collect Grumpy tokens once he is level 10


Yes, but Doc takes 24 hours to maybe (probably not) give hats!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m hoping that the next update or event is still wouln’t happen for awhile. Ideally I’d like to have all my characters maxed out by then.


From what I can remember, I normally (?) usually only have the villain to work on, and they are never at 9 by the time the new event starts.  Hoping to continue making good progress.  Definitely going to come down to Snow White, the Queen, and Grumpy at this point.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Well, here's the update on THAT one.  One of the attractions/buildings/whatever gave me the last hat, so I was able to level him up.  Queen gave an owl, Snow White gave nothing.



One is better than none. They always drop the owl first as they are easier to get than the ears.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aren't we already dealing with the original curse?  Maybe the villians should join together to create  one curse and then the interns could advance the original storyline.  That would be fun.  Then all the previous baddies we defeated will have something to do.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> One is better than none. They always drop the owl first as they are easier to get than the ears.


Hold on.  Are you implying that there is some sort of logic at play here?  Me thinks you're giving the interns a tad too much credit here, dear.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> From what I can remember, I normally (?) usually only have the villain to work on, and they are never at 9 by the time the new event starts.  Hoping to continue making good progress.  Definitely going to come down to Snow White, the Queen, and Grumpy at this point.



A little birdie told me you are probably right


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Hold on.  Are you implying that there is some sort of logic at play here?  Me thinks you're giving the interns a tad too much credit here, dear.



Oh my what was I thinking, we cant have that, guess my morning coffee hasn't kicked in yet. I think its time for another.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Yes, but Doc takes 24 hours to maybe (probably not) give hats!



Why does that ring a bell. I vaguely remember some other characters that did jobs for 24hrs that were also rather unsuccessful


----------



## Beccybooboo

I have a better job for all our dwarfs, its one they are really good at, mining. 
Did you hear that interns, let them help us add some more gems to our inventory, it is however what they were made to do...
Hi ho Hi ho its off to work we go


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Aren't we already dealing with the original curse?  Maybe the villians should join together to create  one curse and then the interns could advance the original storyline.  That would be fun.  Then all the previous baddies we defeated will have something to do.



Awesome idea, I am picturing fantasmic in 2015 with Malificent and the Evil Queen teaming up. Oooo Oooo and Malificent as the Dragon. I am such a kid.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Hold on.  Are you implying that there is some sort of logic at play here?  Me thinks you're giving the interns a tad too much credit here, dear.



When they introduce their 4 events in a month approach, later this year  I was planning on hiring one of the interns to play for me! I figured if anyone could understand their logic it would be one of them. That said, I’m probably giving them to much credit!


----------



## mmmears

Beccybooboo said:


> Cant resist... how do you like them apples



Good one. I did the same thing with the apples today.  Got the queen to L8, sent Snow to level up to 8 just now, and I then I realized I am now down to ZERO apples.  Guess I know what my dwarves will be spending their day doing.



supernova said:


> Yes, but Doc takes 24 hours to maybe (probably not) give hats!



Yeah, that seems like way too much time for what will most likely be no reward.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Beccybooboo said:


> Awesome idea, I am picturing fantasmic in 2015 with Malificent and the Evil Queen teaming up. Oooo Oooo and Malificent as the Dragon. I am such a kid.


So funny.  That actually popped into my head when I was thinking about it.  I love being a big kid.  The best people I know are silly at heart!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> So funny.  That actually popped into my head when I was thinking about it.  I love being a big kid.  The best people I know are silly at heart!!!



Totally agree. Whats life without a little fun. Might grow old on the outside but I will always be a kid on the inside


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Totally agree. Whats life without a little fun. Might grow old on the outside but I will always be a kid on the inside





Windwaker4444 said:


> So funny.  That actually popped into my head when I was thinking about it.  I love being a big kid.  The best people I know are silly at heart!!!


Bah.  Humbug.  Get off my lawn.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Bah.  Humbug.  Get off my lawn.



Can I have my ball back first...hahaha


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Beccybooboo said:


> Awesome idea, I am picturing fantasmic in 2015 with Malificent and the Evil Queen teaming up. Oooo Oooo and Malificent as the Dragon. I am such a kid.



ahhh I loved Fantasmic!! good throwback


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Can I have my ball back first...hahaha


No.  Now git.  You're just making me shake my cane harder at you.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hey Beccybooboo, what are we going to do with that grumpy old man on the forum?  He sounds like the old man on Up.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hey Beccybooboo, what are we going to do with that grumpy old man on the forum?  He sounds like the old man on Up.


Yeah, we really should look to get rid of him.  We don't need THOSE kinds of people messing up our fun...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so we went to see Disney on Ice yesterday and during this part all I could think was:  Look at all those darn flags of Corona I would exchange for elixir


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Ugh it seems i dont have a problem with leveling up characters until they get to level 8/9. A lot of my characters are just sitting there waiting at that spot to just level up but i just can’t do it. Not sure why but typically when i get it in my head that I need to level them up another event comes around and then i need to leave my book open in case I need to welcome a character.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Rachel Snow White said:


> Ugh it seems i dont have a problem with leveling up characters until they get to level 8/9. A lot of my characters are just sitting there waiting at that spot to just level up but i just can’t do it. Not sure why but typically when i get it in my head that I need to level them up another event comes around and then i need to leave my book open in case I need to welcome a character.


Bashful-level 6

Doc-level 6

Sneezy-level 5

Dopey-level 4

Snow White-level 4

Happy-level 4

Sleepy-level 5

Toy alien-level 4

Bagheera-level 6

Mowgli-level 6

Baloo-level 5

Shere Khan-waiting to welcome need 2 firesticks and 130,000 magic

Oogie Boogie-level 4

Kristoff-level 9

Sven-level 9

Li Shang-level 9

Beast-level 9

Lumierre-level 8

Cogsworth-level 8

Mrs. Potts- level 9

Chip-level 8

Gaston-level 9

Zazu-level 8

Nala-level 8

Simba-level 8

Rafiki-level 8

Scar-level 8

Timon-level 8

Pumbaa-level 8

Aladdin-level 8

Jasmine-level 8

Abu-level 4

Carpet-level 4

Genie-level 8

Jafar-level 8

Iago-level 4

Alice-level 5

Mad Hatter-level 8

March Hare-level 5

White Rabbit-level 5

Caterpillar-level 5

Queen of Hearts-level 5

Cheshire Cat-level 3


----------



## lmmatooki

So I have been getting pretty far in leveling people up. Here is where they are at now and what my plans/goals are for them for now.

Bullseye: 8 (not going to level up once ready for 9)
Alien: Ready for 5 (not worried about leveling up)

Chief Bogo: 8 (not going to level up once ready for 9)

Bagheera: Ready for 6
Mowgli: 7
Baloo: Ready for 6
King Louie: Ready for 6
Shere Khan: 2 (not worried about leveling up)
Going to try to get everyone in this group at least ready for 6 or 7 except Shere Khan

Simba: Ready for 10 (not going to level up yet)
Scar: 7 (trying to get ready for 8)

Aladdin: Ready for 10 (not going to level up yet)...Side note: I have 26/25 of the ear hats for him somehow
Abu: Ready for 9 (not going to level up yet)
Carpet: Ready for 9 (not going to level up yet)
Jafar: 6 (trying to get ready for 8)
Iago: Ready for 9 (not going to level up yet)
Genie: Ready for 10 (not going to level up yet)

Alice: 6 
Mad Hatter: Ready for 9 (not going to level up yet)
March Hare: Ready for 7 (not going to level up yet)
White Rabbit: Ready for 7 (not going to level up yet)
Caterpillar: Ready for 6 
Queen of Hearts: 5 
Cheshire Cat: Ready for 6 
(trying to get the rest ready for 7)

Evil Queen: 3
Grumpy: 4
Sleepy: Ready for 5
Dopey: Ready for 5
Happy: Ready for 4
Snow White: Ready for 5
Bashful: Ready for 5
Doc: Ready for 6
Sneezy: Ready for 5
(trying to get all ready for 6)

These are my minimum goals and if I make it to all of these before any update info, then I will try to go further. Also, my drops have been a pain and I don't know what that's about but oh well.


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> so we went to see Disney on Ice yesterday and during this part all I could think was:  Look at all those darn flags of Corona I would exchange for elixir
> 
> View attachment 294905


Oh my goodness


----------



## mmmears

Rachel Snow White said:


> Ugh it seems i dont have a problem with leveling up characters until they get to level 8/9. A lot of my characters are just sitting there waiting at that spot to just level up but i just can’t do it. Not sure why but typically when i get it in my head that I need to level them up another event comes around and then i need to leave my book open in case I need to welcome a character.



I think it actually gets harder to gather their items.  My Grumpy is grumpy.  He's been sitting at L7, in need of only 2 ear hats to level up.  It's been over a week.  Not one drop.  I think I'm going to just leave him at 7 and give up.  I know it's suppose to be random, but I honestly don't believe it at this point.  Happened to me with tough characters like Shere Khan as well, when it would take 2 weeks to get one of the last ear hats or fire sticks that were needed.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> No.  Now git.  You're just making me shake my cane harder at you.



Pongo, here boy, go get the ball.

Sorry about that sir,  he likes to play,  though he gets a little excited at times. Would you like me to come clean that up?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hey Beccybooboo, what are we going to do with that grumpy old man on the forum?  He sounds like the old man on Up.



Kill him with kindness and laughter. Lol thats what I was thinking/picturing too!!.




supernova said:


> Yeah, we really should look to get rid of him.  We don't need people like him messing up our fun...



Nah he is alright, he makes us laugh and that is fun


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> So I have been getting pretty far in leveling people up. Here is where they are at now and what my plans/goals are for them for now.
> 
> Bullseye: 8 (not going to level up once ready for 9)
> Alien: Ready for 5 (not worried about leveling up)
> 
> Chief Bogo: 8 (not going to level up once ready for 9)
> 
> Bagheera: Ready for 6
> Mowgli: 7
> Baloo: Ready for 6
> King Louie: Ready for 6
> Shere Khan: 2 (not worried about leveling up)
> Going to try to get everyone in this group at least ready for 6 or 7 except Shere Khan
> 
> Simba: Ready for 10 (not going to level up yet)
> Scar: 7 (trying to get ready for 8)
> 
> Aladdin: Ready for 10 (not going to level up yet)...Side note: I have 26/25 of the ear hats for him somehow
> Abu: Ready for 9 (not going to level up yet)
> Carpet: Ready for 9 (not going to level up yet)
> Jafar: 6 (trying to get ready for 8)
> Iago: Ready for 9 (not going to level up yet)
> Genie: Ready for 10 (not going to level up yet)
> 
> Alice: 6
> Mad Hatter: Ready for 9 (not going to level up yet)
> March Hare: Ready for 7 (not going to level up yet)
> White Rabbit: Ready for 7 (not going to level up yet)
> Caterpillar: Ready for 6
> Queen of Hearts: 5
> Cheshire Cat: Ready for 6
> (trying to get the rest ready for 7)
> 
> Evil Queen: 3
> Grumpy: 4
> Sleepy: Ready for 5
> Dopey: Ready for 5
> Happy: Ready for 4
> Snow White: Ready for 5
> Bashful: Ready for 5
> Doc: Ready for 6
> Sneezy: Ready for 5
> (trying to get all ready for 6)
> 
> These are my minimum goals and if I make it to all of these before any update info, then I will try to go further. Also, my drops have been a pain and I don't know what that's about but oh well.



Level someone easy like doc or dopey your drops might improve


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Pongo, here boy, go get the ball.
> 
> Sorry about that sir,  he likes to play,  though he gets a little excited at times. Would you like me to come clean that up?


My shoe!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

JamesGarvey said:


> *Snow White:*
> 
> Bashful - 7
> Doc - 8
> Sneezy - 7
> Dopey - 8
> Happy - 8
> Snow - 7
> Queen - 4
> Sleepy - 5




10 days of leveling got me to

*Snow White:*

Bashful - 8
Doc - 9
Sneezy - 8
Dopey - 9
Happy - 9
Snow - 8
Queen - 7
Sleepy - 7


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> 10 days of leveling got me to
> 
> *Snow White:*
> 
> Bashful - 8
> Doc - 9
> Sneezy - 8
> Dopey - 9
> Happy - 9
> Snow - 8
> Queen - 7
> Sleepy - 7


No wonder I feel like it's taking me forever to level everyone up.  After seeing your charts, I now believe it really does take forever!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone else stop receiving gems for the parade floats?  I have 5 floats running and I usually earn  anywhere from 5 to 15 gems a day. But I haven't received any gems in days.  I'm thinking the dwarfs are gathering my gems before I get to them.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone else stop receiving gems for the parade floats?  I have 5 floats running and I usually earn  anywhere from 5 to 15 gems a day. But I haven't received any gems in days.  I'm thinking the dwarfs are gathering my gems before I get to them.


I normally only get five at a time, if any at all. Lately I have been receiving ten for some reason. But never from three floats, that’s for sure.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone else stop receiving gems for the parade floats?  I have 5 floats running and I usually earn  anywhere from 5 to 15 gems a day. But I haven't received any gems in days.  I'm thinking the dwarfs are gathering my gems before I get to them.





supernova said:


> I normally only get five at a time, if any at all. Lately I have been receiving ten for some reason. But never from three floats, that’s for sure.



You are both VERY lucky!  I have six floats running every time I run a parade, which is pretty frequently.  Only lately have I seen gems daily and the most it's been as been 3.  Usually I run parade and all I get is magic and MAYBE a token.  So I'm glad to know that gem output does happen, I've just not had it.


----------



## mmmears

I'm lucky if I get 5 gems a day.  Lately I haven't been getting much at all.  I'm running 4 floats each time.


----------



## ISmellBeef

mmmears said:


> I'm lucky if I get 5 gems a day.  Lately I haven't been getting much at all.  I'm running 4 floats each time.


same here ... and it's my only gem resource atm


----------



## AJGolden1013

Has anyone heard anything at all about Peter Pan or whatever it might be that we're getting?  Even though we're all pretty sure it's Peter Pan?


----------



## karmstr112

empresslilly said:


> Hi, folks – Happy New Year!
> 
> I just thought I check in with my progress as others have been doing.  I have all of the characters and every attraction, except the elusive Zootopia Race Track.  (I started playing just before the NBC event.)  I’ve never been completely caught up, but here’s where things stand now:
> 
> All characters are maxed out except –
> 
> Evil Queen – Level 6
> Grumpy – Level 8
> Sleepy – Leveling up to 9
> Snow White, Bashful, Sneezy – ready to level up to 9
> Happy, Doc – Level 9
> Dopey – ready to go to Level 10
> 
> Queen of Hearts – Level 9
> Mad Hatter, March Hare, Caterpiller, Cheshire Cat – ready to go to 10
> 
> Shere Khan – Level 9
> 
> Wall-E – ready to go to 10
> 
> 
> I’d be very happy to get another week or two before the next “thing” happens.



I'd love to be completely caught up as well. Maybe if Tink and the Fairy Godmothers unite you'll get your wish for a delay and we might accomplish our goal.

Of the 108 characters everyone is maxed out except:

Evil Queen level 5
Grumpy level 7
Sleepy level 8
Happy leveling up to 10
Snow White level 8 ready to level up
Bashful level 9
Queen of Hearts level 9
Toy Alien level 9


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Has anyone heard anything at all about Peter Pan or whatever it might be that we're getting?  Even though we're all pretty sure it's Peter Pan?


No news yet!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> No news yet!


Which means there's always a chance they'll just spring something on us at 10am today.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Which means there's always a chance they'll just spring something on us at 10am today.


Didn't see anything for today!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Which means there's always a chance they'll just spring something on us at 10am today.


Didn't see anything for today!

Repost, ignore this


----------



## mikegood2

Which hopefully means we have atleast another week of blissful eventless news from GameLoft.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Just seen on Twitter that there's a Live stream coming on Friday. There's a message not to worry about the crocodile, which confirms that it's definitely Peter Pan. I'm happy about that, but really hope it's permanent content. Please interns, no more events just yet!


----------



## Gorechick

I've had Bullseye, Judy Hopps, and Mother Gothel all waiting in the wings to be welcomed while I've been dealing with the Alice and Snow White events. I've also been catching up on levellling up some other characters. I was about to welcome somebody but they're releasing Peter Pan. Should I just go ahead and welcome them all, just one, or wait?


----------



## Busybee46

Gorechick said:


> I've had Bullseye, Judy Hopps, and Mother Gothel all waiting in the wings to be welcomed while I've been dealing with the Alice and Snow White events. I've also been catching up on levellling up some other characters. I was about to welcome somebody but they're releasing Peter Pan. Should I just go ahead and welcome them all, just one, or wait?


Well I have just welcomed Judy and am waiting to welcome Philip. I can't see how it can hurt to have those characters, they may even be able to help..? And having more lower level characters means more gems to earn! I wish I got more gems from floats, but hardly ever do. I got 2 floats give gem rewards for the first time ever this week and I have had 5 slots open for ages...


----------



## mmmears

My game just had a popup regarding a "live stream" on Friday.  Noooooo!  I'm not ready for anything new.  


ETA:  Just refreshed and saw Prince Chow Mein's post.  Totally agree.  100%%%%%


----------



## Busybee46

from FB page:
Crickety-crockety crickety-croon!
Tune into our livestream Friday at noon (17:00 GMT)!...

So looking forward to Peter Pan. Hope it is storyline! Time to get Tink up to 10!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Praying for storyline and not event!  Excited for Peter Pan.  Praying harder that they keep it storylines this beginning part of the year and after Peter Pan, add in Winnie the Pooh!  It'd be a good Easter time add in, I think.  Just my two cents!  Hopefully I will have a smaller list of leveling to do by Friday and then even smaller by next week, or whenever the add in will take place.  I imagine that's it'll start next Thursday as that is usually how they do things.  Livestream on Friday and then the following Thursday we start.  Here's wishing/praying/dreaming for Story Line Events.  I am a bit broke!  Need it to not be rushed.


----------



## mikegood2

Gorechick said:


> I've had Bullseye, Judy Hopps, and Mother Gothel all waiting in the wings to be welcomed while I've been dealing with the Alice and Snow White events. I've also been catching up on levellling up some other characters. I was about to welcome somebody but they're releasing Peter Pan. Should I just go ahead and welcome them all, just one, or wait?



Unless your concerned is about having enough magic, go ahead and welcome them. The update will come on Friday at the earliest and I’m guessing it won’t happen til next week. Take advantage of the this time and level them now. Once the update and hopefully bottle an event gets released, leveling older characters will get harder.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Unless your concerned is about having enough magic, go ahead and welcome them. The update will come on Friday at the earliest and I’m guessing it won’t happen til next week. Take advantage of the this time and level them now. Once the update and hopefully bottle an event gets released, leveling older characters will get harder.


If their "aren't we all just the best" video stream thing is being held on Friday, doubtful we'll also be seeing the update on that same day.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

add me to those hoping for storyline update and not an event.  Please!  I’m just not ready!


----------



## lmmatooki

Like always, I will update you guys on what is said in the live stream on Friday!

Side note: I just saw a meteor fly over my house, so that was a good distraction from whatever is coming next in the game


----------



## AJGolden1013

So before this update, I should be able to level up some characters, Mad Hatter now, Alice tomorrow, Doc Thursday night.  Sneezy and Happy are both at level 8, so I should be able to level them up Friday and Saturday.  Shere Khan, the Queen of Hearts, Grumpy and Toy Alien just take a REALLY long time to collect for, so I'm all for waiting for it to happen naturally, and not rush things, also some of these characters are CRAZY EXPENSIVE to level up.  Here is my wish for the update, incase things haven't been finalized yet.

A - Main Storyline - NOT a timed event
B - Wendy, Michael, John, Peter, Hook, Smee, Crocodile, and Nana (I just liked her)
C - if it's MEGA MAGIC, then I wish PATIENCE for myself to take my time and move slowly.  If it's main storyline I don't need to rush, and that is a good thing.

Character Standing :

Bashful - collecting for 10
Doc - waiting to move to 10
Sneezy - waiting to move to 9
Happy - waiting to move to 9
The Queen - collecting for 6
Grumpy - collecting for 9
Sleepy - collecting for 8
Toy Alien - collecting for 7
Shere Khan - collecting for 8
Alice - waiting to move to 10
Mad Hatter - moving to 10 now
March Hare - collecting for 10
Queen of Hearts - collecting for 9

Everyone else is maxed out


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> So before this update, I should be able to level up some characters, Mad Hatter now, Alice tomorrow, Doc Thursday night.  Sneezy and Happy are both at level 8, so I should be able to level them up Friday and Saturday.  Shere Khan, the Queen of Hearts, Grumpy and Toy Alien just take a REALLY long time to collect for, so I'm all for waiting for it to happen naturally, and not rush things, also some of these characters are CRAZY EXPENSIVE to level up.  Here is my wish for the update, incase things haven't been finalized yet.
> 
> A - Main Storyline - NOT a timed event
> B - Wendy, Michael, John, Peter, Hook, Smee, Crocodile, and Nana (I just liked her)
> C - if it's MEGA MAGIC, then I wish PATIENCE for myself to take my time and move slowly.  If it's main storyline I don't need to rush, and that is a good thing.
> 
> Character Standing :
> 
> Bashful - collecting for 10
> Doc - waiting to move to 10
> Sneezy - waiting to move to 9
> Happy - waiting to move to 9
> The Queen - collecting for 6
> Grumpy - collecting for 9
> Sleepy - collecting for 8
> Toy Alien - collecting for 7
> Shere Khan - collecting for 8
> Alice - waiting to move to 10
> Mad Hatter - moving to 10 now
> March Hare - collecting for 10
> Queen of Hearts - collecting for 9
> 
> Everyone else is maxed out


Great job on getting all your characters that far!! And I have the same wishes as you do, I will dread it if this is an event, I am just not ready!


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Just seen on Twitter that there's a Live stream coming on Friday. There's a message not to worry about the crocodile, which confirms that it's definitely Peter Pan. I'm happy about that, but really hope it's permanent content. Please interns, no more events just yet!



Another confirmation about it being Peter Pan. Not really hiding it. First time I ever even saw it mentioned in the game, and I played several times today. This popped up during an ad!

Also, historically, they’ve done events. Well, I say “historical,” but really, I think this is the second January for the game. Last time it was Mulan for Chinese New Year. I missed out on most of it because I was at WDW (I know, right? How awful!) Next week I’ll be in Disneyland, so will probably miss out on this as well if it’s rekeased then.

However, also “historically,” they tend to have these live streams to demonstrate non events. And with Tinkerbell already being a character, it would just be confusing to not associate her with Pan.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

To welcome shere kahn it costs more than a piece of land. Someone got a little greedy. Freaking interns


----------



## AJGolden1013

UmmYeahOk said:


> Another confirmation about it being Peter Pan. Not really hiding it. First time I ever even saw it mentioned in the game, and I played several times today. This popped up during an ad!
> 
> Also, historically, they’ve done events. Well, I say “historical,” but really, I think this is the second January for the game. Last time it was Mulan for Chinese New Year. I missed out on most of it because I was at WDW (I know, right? How awful!) Next week I’ll be in Disneyland, so will probably miss out on this as well if it’s rekeased then.
> 
> However, also “historically,” they tend to have these live streams to demonstrate non events. And with Tinkerbell already being a character, it would just be confusing to not associate her with Pan.



You are correct, “historically” livestreams are for events and I know for Jungle Book, they did a live stream and it was a main storyline, so I’m still holding out hope.  Also have fun in Disneyland.  I’ve never been there, but I now live in Florida so I can’t complain.



Rachel Snow White said:


> To welcome shere kahn it costs more than a piece of land. Someone got a little greedy. Freaking interns



It’s still over 1M?  I thought some of the prices had come down for him.  I’m sorry it hasn’t.  I wish you a lot of luck and You have renewed my own desire for patience for myself. I’m hoping it’s toy line, but “historically” (as in Jungle Book) that means MEGA MAGIC, so here is hoping for story line addition and patience for myself to gain characters SLOWLY, because if it’s story line, the characters aren’t going anywhere.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Like always, I will update you guys on what is said in the live stream on Friday!
> 
> Side note: I just saw a meteor fly over my house, so that was a good distraction from whatever is coming next in the game


I would think that a meteor crashing into a house would be a good distraction.  One passing over is a bit fleeting.


----------



## Busybee46

Advice please. I have just found a Platinum chest. Should I hang on to it, if so, until when? Or just open it? I have a lot of characters still waiting for tokens to level up, does it make a difference?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Busybee46 said:


> Advice please. I have just found a Platinum chest. Should I hang on to it, if so, until when? Or just open it? I have a lot of characters still waiting for tokens to level up, does it make a difference?



I have found holding onto them pointless recently. You could wait for the update if its storyline for the odd chance that a new attraction may be in them. If its an event dont bother. If you dont want tokens check who could get them in rewards for Platinum and if there is any tokens on offer wait until those tokens have dropped.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I would think that a meteor crashing into a house would be a good distraction.  One passing over is a bit fleeting.


Luckily it blew up in the sky but hopefully, no debris landed into someone's house! But then again, maybe it was just Tinker Bell reminding me that DMK is bringing something new!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Busybee46 said:


> Advice please. I have just found a Platinum chest. Should I hang on to it, if so, until when? Or just open it? I have a lot of characters still waiting for tokens to level up, does it make a difference?



If you have characters that can get items from the platnium chest I found you are more likely to get one of those vs an attraction or stand or something a bit more useful, so I try to save them to the point where there are no character items available as an option


----------



## Busybee46

Thanks that makes sense!


----------



## mmmears

Busybee46 said:


> Advice please. I have just found a Platinum chest. Should I hang on to it, if so, until when? Or just open it? I have a lot of characters still waiting for tokens to level up, does it make a difference?



My 2¢ is to go ahead and open it.  I just opened mine and I'm the proud new owner of yet another coronian sun dial (well, until it winds up in Merlin's cauldron).  This is what I get when I need stuff for the queen and that stupid racetrack.


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> Advice please. I have just found a Platinum chest. Should I hang on to it, if so, until when? Or just open it? I have a lot of characters still waiting for tokens to level up, does it make a difference?





Beccybooboo said:


> Check what rewards would be available within your Platinum chests...


Paraphrased, this is what I was about to recommend.  Check to see what's currently available in them to win.  If you don't see anything worthwhile, it might make sense to wait until the next update.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

AJGolden1013 said:


> You are correct, “historically” livestreams are for events and I know for Jungle Book, they did a live stream and it was a main storyline, so I’m still holding out hope.  Also have fun in Disneyland.  I’ve never been there, but I now live in Florida so I can’t complain.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s still over 1M?  I thought some of the prices had come down for him.  I’m sorry it hasn’t.  I wish you a lot of luck and You have renewed my own desire for patience for myself. I’m hoping it’s toy line, but “historically” (as in Jungle Book) that means MEGA MAGIC, so here is hoping for story line addition and patience for myself to gain characters SLOWLY, because if it’s story line, the characters aren’t going anywhere.



He’s 820,000 land is usually between 500k and 750k except the piece behind It’s a Small World which is like 1 million. It is taking me forever to save up the magic for him because I've been leveling up characters except the jungle book characters which are super expensive. I want to get my gem count up in case this is an event.


----------



## 10CJ

Busybee46 said:


> Advice please. I have just found a Platinum chest. Should I hang on to it, if so, until when? Or just open it? I have a lot of characters still waiting for tokens to level up, does it make a difference?



are any of those tokens appearing in the platinum chest? If so, I would wait until you have all the tokens. Then wait to level that character up while you open the chest.


----------



## supernova

Rachel Snow White said:


> He’s 820,000 land is usually between 500k and 750k except the piece behind It’s a Small World which is like 1 million. It is taking me forever to save up the magic for him because I've been leveling up characters except the jungle book characters which are super expensive. I want to get my gem count up in case this is an event.


Better than the 1 million magic he originally was during the Jungle Book's introduction.


----------



## wingweaver84

Finally got everything for Donald AND unlocked my 5th parade slot!Now I have to wait about four hours to unlock the unruly fowl!


----------



## go oilers go

I sure hope this update won't be an event as I've only been able to work my way back up to 163 gems.  That's not even enough for 1 character 

I never thought this day would come, but Sher Khan is finally level 9!  Levelling him up wasn't fun, if any interns are listening...not fun at all


----------



## PrincessS121212

Posted status on Jan 6th.  As of 1.5 weeks later, I've accomplished the below from my list:

*Snow White*
Bashful – 5 8
Doc – 7 8, ready for 9
Sneezy – 7 9
Dopey – 6 8
Happy – 6 8
Snow – 5 7, almost ready for 8
Queen - leveling to 5 right now 6, going to 7 tonight
Grumpy – 5 6
Sleepy – 5 leveling to 7 now

*Toy Story*
Toy Alien - 7, 1 token away from ready to level to 8 8

*Jungle Book*
 Shere Khan - 9, waiting for Evil Queen to finish to level him up for the last time MAXED

*Alice In Wonderland*
Alice – 9 ready to level up
Mad Hatter - 9, ready to level up
 March Hare - 9, ready to level up MAXED
White Rabbit-9, ready to level up
 Caterpillar - 9, 3 tokens away from ready to level up again MAXED
Queen Of Hearts – 9 7 tokens away from ready

Overall I'm pretty happy w/ my progress.  
If they release the next update for next thursday, I'm hoping to have all the dwarves except grumpy and snow ready at 8/9 and ready to level up, the evil queen to level 8, all AIW characters except queen done, and queen of hearts ready to level up.  A little ambitious for 1 week, but if I can pull it off, I should be in good shape for the next update.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Rachel Snow White said:


> He’s 820,000 land is usually between 500k and 750k except the piece behind It’s a Small World which is like 1 million. It is taking me forever to save up the magic for him because I've been leveling up characters except the jungle book characters which are super expensive. I want to get my gem count up in case this is an event.



So sadly, I will tell you that we coming Shere Khan uesed to be over 1 million magic.  I am sorry it’s taking you so long.  I also feel like if this is a story line add you might need to have all the Jungle Book characters, in which case I wish you lots and lots of magic.   We find out Friday......


----------



## Aces86

I definitely think this is going to be adding to the storyline, which I’m so glad, I can’t handle another event so soon! Just now got to collecting stuff for Mowgli.


----------



## McNs

wingweaver84 said:


> Finally got everything for Donald AND unlocked my 5th parade slot!Now I have to wait about four hours to unlock the unruly fowl!


I’m about half way through unlocking Donald - his drops are brutally slow!


----------



## supernova

go oilers go said:


> I sure hope this update won't be an event as I've only been able to work my way back up to 163 gems.  That's not even enough for 1 character
> 
> I never thought this day would come, but Sher Khan is finally level 9!  Levelling him up wasn't fun, if any interns are listening...not fun at all


You think 9 was bad?  Think about how much less fun is 10 is going to be.  And not only that, but when you do get that last hat or fire stick and pull the trigger on the 830,000 magic, when you get to ten you'll find that ZERO has changed with game play.


----------



## Icebear83

Finally (think) im close to fighting zurg. Also hoping no event right away. Pete drops brutally slow. Are the fabric drops something new? They have only recently showed up for me this last week and I’ve played just over a month now


----------



## MickeySkywalker

lmmatooki said:


> Luckily it blew up in the sky but hopefully, no debris landed into someone's house! But then again, maybe it was just Tinker Bell reminding me that DMK is bringing something new!


The news is saying that if anyone finds part of the meteor it could be worth around a million dollars so might be worth it but the odds of finding something like that are around the same odds as getting the Racetrack in a platinum chest.


----------



## supernova

Icebear83 said:


> Finally (think) im close to fighting zurg. Also hoping no event right away. Pete drops brutally slow. Are the fabric drops something new? They have only recently showed up for me this last week and I’ve played just over a month now


Who are you collecting for?  Not sure which costumes would be available at this time?  I think I saw a message pop up that Mickey and Minnie's Christmas costumes were available, but I don't remember if they were unlocked to be earned, or if they were only in chests.


----------



## Icebear83

supernova said:


> Who are you collecting for?  Not sure which costumes would be available at this time?  I think I saw a message pop up that Mickey and Minnie's Christmas costumes were available, but I don't remember if they were unlocked to be earned, or if they were only in chests.


The only costume available to me right now to collect for is daisy’s halloween costume. I havent unlocked minnie yet.


----------



## Busybee46

wingweaver84 said:


> Finally got everything for Donald AND unlocked my 5th parade slot!Now I have to wait about four hours to unlock the unruly fowl!


I was so pleased to get him recently. Have you got somewhere to put his boat? I found myself scrabbling for potions to get land and his boat, especially as I have so many other characters levelling. Oh and then I went and forgot to check the amount needed and levelled up the Queen of Hearts and had to wait another couple of days to earn the potions back again...


----------



## Busybee46

Icebear83 said:


> The only costume available to me right now to collect for is daisy’s halloween costume. I havent unlocked minnie yet.


Yes I think the Halloween costume comes into play soon, as I still have Daisy in hers. The fabric drops are pretty random but I don't think there is a pressing need, it will all fall into place...


----------



## Icebear83

Busybee46 said:


> Yes I think the Halloween costume comes into play soon, as I still have Daisy in hers. The fabric drops are pretty random but I don't think there is a pressing need, it will all fall into place...


Great thank you. Also would you suggest unlocking float spaces before buying characters or attractions? I want to unlock the 4th spot but not if its a waste of 50 gems


----------



## Busybee46

I'm in 2 minds about the floats, but they do help with tokens and are one of the few ways of getting gems. So I am at 5 slots now.


----------



## Icebear83

Busybee46 said:


> I'm in 2 minds about the floats, but they do help with tokens and are one of the few ways of getting gems. So I am at 5 slots now.


Yeah i was thinking the floats will be a good long term investment. Im going with that


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So i just hit the welcome button on shere kahn i will have him in 24 hours and im down to 587 magic and 56 gems yay me


----------



## wingweaver84

I haven't even gotten that far yet,but I might just wait until after the livestream tomorrow. If it's a storyline update then yeah,I'll go ahead and prepare for it,but if it's another event I'll have to wait.


----------



## CallieMar

Icebear83 said:


> Great thank you. Also would you suggest unlocking float spaces before buying characters or attractions? I want to unlock the 4th spot but not if its a waste of 50 gems



To me, parades are the best way to earn gems. It’s not consistent or guaranteed but it will pay off eventually. I noticed earned more when I opened the 5th slot, but I know it can take time to get to that point especially if you’re saving up for characters or rides.

Has anyone noticed how fast happiness is going down? Even opening bronze chests throughout the day, I have to tap almost all of my smileys just to stay in the 40% range before I go to bed (to ensure I’m still in the ecstatic range in the morning). And wishes aren’t piling up as fast as they used to. I’ll be lucky to have 5-7 any given day. Maybe because I check less often now...


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> The news is saying that if anyone finds part of the meteor it could be worth around a million dollars so might be worth it but the odds of finding something like that are around the same odds as getting the Racetrack in a platinum chest.


With that luck, I should get it soon because I got the Racetrack within a few days. I guess I should go searching for a piece!


----------



## lmmatooki

Posted Jan 11th to now

Bullseye: Ready for 8 *Ready for 9*
Alien: Ready for 5 (I keep forgetting about leveling these 2 guys because they are all by their lonesome haha) *Same*

Chief Bogo: 8 *Ready for 9*

Bagheera: Ready for 6 *Same*
Mowgli: Ready for 7 *Ready for 8*
Baloo: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
King Louie: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
Shere Khan: 2 *Same* (I hate leveling him up, I have been needing one more token this whole time)

Simba: 9 *Ready for 10...Edit: Leveling him up now*
Scar: 6 *Ready for 8*

Aladdin: 9 *Ready for 10*
Abu: 8 *Ready for 9*
Carpet: Ready for 9 *Same*
Jafar: 5 *6*
Iago: 8 *Ready for 9*
Genie: 9 *Ready for 10*

Alice: Ready for 6 *6*
Mad Hatter: Ready for 8 *Ready for 9*
March Hare: Ready for 7 *Same*
White Rabbit: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*
Caterpillar: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*
Queen of Hearts: 4 *5*
Cheshire Cat: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*

Evil Queen: 2 *Ready for 5 Edit: she is at 5 now*
Grumpy: 4 *5*
Sleepy: 4 *5*
Dopey: Ready for 4 *Ready for 6*
Happy: 3 *Ready for 6*
Snow White: 4 *Ready for 6*
Bashful: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
Doc: Ready for 6 *Ready for 6*
Sneezy: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Posted Jan 11th to now
> 
> Bullseye: Ready for 8 *Ready for 9*
> Alien: Ready for 5 (I keep forgetting about leveling these 2 guys because they are all by their lonesome haha) *Same*
> 
> Chief Bogo: 8 *Ready for 9*
> 
> Bagheera: Ready for 6 *Same*
> Mowgli: Ready for 7 *Ready for 8*
> Baloo: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
> King Louie: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
> Shere Khan: 2 *Same* (I hate leveling him up, I have been needing one more token this whole time)
> 
> Simba: 9 *Ready for 10*
> Scar: 6 *7*
> 
> Aladdin: 9 *Ready for 10*
> Abu: 8 *Ready for 9*
> Carpet: Ready for 9 *Same*
> Jafar: 5 *6*
> Iago: 8 *Ready for 9*
> Genie: 9 *Ready for 10*
> 
> Alice: Ready for 6 *6*
> Mad Hatter: Ready for 8 *Ready for 9*
> March Hare: Ready for 7 *Same*
> White Rabbit: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*
> Caterpillar: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*
> Queen of Hearts: 4 *5*
> Cheshire Cat: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*
> 
> Evil Queen: 2 *Ready for 5 Edit: she is at 5 now*
> Grumpy: 4 *5*
> Sleepy: 4 *5*
> Dopey: Ready for 4 *Ready for 6*
> Happy: 3 *Ready for 6*
> Snow White: 4 *Ready for 6*
> Bashful: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
> Doc: Ready for 6 *Ready for 6*
> Sneezy: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*




How do we get the red writing?  Is that some sort of code, or is it really simple?


----------



## pooh'smate

AJGolden1013 said:


> How do we get the red writing?  Is that some sort of code, or is it really simple?



In your reply box if you click on A it will bring up colors then you just click the color you want.


----------



## littlebearfan

CallieMar said:


> Has anyone noticed how fast happiness is going down? Even opening bronze chests throughout the day, I have to tap almost all of my smileys just to stay in the 40% range before I go to bed (to ensure I’m still in the ecstatic range in the morning). And wishes aren’t piling up as fast as they used to. I’ll be lucky to have 5-7 any given day. Maybe because I check less often now...



Well I am glad it isn’t just me!  The last time I could build up smilies over 5 or 6 was just before the happiness mini game during the Snow White event.  I collected over 20 at the beginning of that contest and have been trying to get a large group ready for the next one - it’s just not happening! Most days I have to collect all I get to barely stay in the ecstatic level.

I wonder if more requests would appear if my happiness drops a level?  I don’t want to try that while still collecting all these rare and legendary tokens.  That will have to be an experiment for another day!


----------



## AJGolden1013

pooh'smate said:


> In your reply box if you click on A it will bring up colors then you just click the color you want.



Let me try this,

Thank you

I"m a fan of blue,   This is amazing!!!!  Thank you alll


----------



## AJGolden1013

I've been taught something new!  So now I want to play!  

Because I like playing where are they now, 

Bagheera - waiting to get to 10 at 10
Alice - collecting tokens to move to 10 at 10
Mad Hatter - waiting to get to 10 at 10
March Hare - waiting to get to 9 waiting to move to 10
White Rabbit - in the process of becoming 10 at 10
Caterpillar - waiting to get to 9 at 10
Cheshire Cat - waiting to get to 10 at 10
Queen of Hearts - collecting tokens for 8 collecting for 9
Snow White - collecting tokens to move to 7 collecting for 9
Doc - waiting to go to 9 waiting to move to 10
Happy - collecting tokens to move to 8 moving to 9 now
Sleepy - waiting to move to 5 collecting for 8
Sneezy - waiting to go to 9 waiting to move to 9 still (poor sleepy)
Bashful - collecting tokens to move to 9 collecting for 10
Grumpy - collecting tokens to move to 8 collecting for 9
Dopey - collecting tokens to move to 10  at 10
Queen - collecting tokens to move to 5 collecting for 6
Alien - collecting tokens to move to 6 collecting for 7


Pretty decent update in 2 weeks

Thank you to pooh'smate for teaching me this,


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ooooooooo.....loving the colors!!!  This forum will be forever enhanced now.  Thanks for the new tip.


----------



## Icebear83

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ooooooooo.....loving the colors!!!  This forum will be forever enhanced now.  Thanks for the new tip.


now this is more like it! I noticed that happiness is dropping faster than usual. I thought maybe i was imagining things. I just grant wishes as much as i can and have a nice “reserve” of happy critters roaming in the village and on rides


----------



## AlohaBerry

Why hasn't Supernova complained about this color nonsense yet? Is he asleep on the job????
Mwhaahaahaa.


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> Why hasn't Supernova complained about this color nonsense yet? Is he asleep on the job????
> Mwhaahaahaa.


Thanks for noticing.  Haven't had a chance yet.  Although truthfully, I should be complaining how a forum full of adults hasn't figured out how to add color yet.  This isn't anything new, folks. 

Now, if only they still had that little smiley of the guy beating his head against the wall...


----------



## PrincessP

Just popping by to give Supernova more fodder for his saltiness. 

Fun! Fun! Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------



## Icebear83

supernova said:


> Thanks for noticing.  Haven't had a chance yet.  Although truthfully, I should be complaining how a forum full of adults hasn't figured out how to add color yet.  This isn't anything new, folks.
> 
> Now, if only they still had that little smiley of the guy beating his head against the wall...


Im a proud, technologically challenged adult thank you


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Thanks for noticing.  Haven't had a chance yet.  Although truthfully, I should be complaining how a forum full of adults hasn't figured out how to add color yet.  This isn't anything new, folks.
> 
> Now, if only they still had that little smiley of the guy beating his head against the wall...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Random thought ...

With the real California Screamin' being re-themed to the IncrediCoaster do we think they will do that in the game as well?  Maybe a re-skin you could get via elixirs or something?


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Thanks for noticing.  Haven't had a chance yet.  Although truthfully, I should be complaining how a forum full of adults hasn't figured out how to add color yet.  This isn't anything new, folks.
> 
> Now, if only they still had that little smiley of the guy beating his head against the wall...


Okay, but just remember that you can only use smileys if they meet the new DMK Forum color restrictions.  No cheerful color...no smiley.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

CallieMar said:


> To me, parades are the best way to earn gems. It’s not consistent or guaranteed but it will pay off eventually. I noticed earned more when I opened the 5th slot, but I know it can take time to get to that point especially if you’re saving up for characters or rides.
> 
> Has anyone noticed how fast happiness is going down? Even opening bronze chests throughout the day, I have to tap almost all of my smileys just to stay in the 40% range before I go to bed (to ensure I’m still in the ecstatic range in the morning). And wishes aren’t piling up as fast as they used to. I’ll be lucky to have 5-7 any given day. Maybe because I check less often now...


Same here


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Random thought ...
> 
> With the real California Screamin' being re-themed to the IncrediCoaster do we think they will do that in the game as well?  Maybe a re-skin you could get via elixirs or something?


No way.  When did that happen?!? I've been outta the loop for DLnews.  First ToT and now this?   Wow...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> No way.  When did that happen?!? I've been outta the loop for DLnews.  First ToT and now this?   Wow...



it's closed now - they are redoing most of Paradise Pier to be re-open by this summer as Pixar Pier


----------



## SunDial




----------



## lmmatooki

So I decided to level up Simba to level 10 last night because I was waiting for drops of people I needed to level up first and I got tired of waiting. Low and behold, the drops started coming in. Even Shere Kahn's last token dropped that I have been needing for over a week now to just level him up to level 3!

And I am preparing to start my sit down with the live stream. I make an afternoon of it with some coffee!


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> So I decided to level up Simba to level 10 last night because I was waiting for drops of people I needed to level up first and I got tired of waiting. Low and behold, the drops started coming in. Even Shere Kahn's last token dropped that I have been needing for over a week now to just level him up to level 3!
> 
> And I am preparing to start my sit down with the live stream. I make an afternoon of it with some coffee!


What time is the stream today?


----------



## Jason_V

^ Noon, Eastern, IIRC. I'll be watching on delay on the way home tonight.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> So I decided to level up Simba to level 10 last night because I was waiting for drops of people I needed to level up first and I got tired of waiting. Low and behold, the drops started coming in. Even Shere Kahn's last token dropped that I have been needing for over a week now to just level him up to level 3!
> 
> And I am preparing to start my sit down with the live stream. I make an afternoon of it with some coffee!




I did the same thing (finally Happy was ready to go to 10) and low and behold I got those 2 Grumpy ears that I’ve been waiting for for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Jason_V

I've been making sure all the Snow White characters are as leveled up as they can be...just to make sure anyone who can help with the update are ready. It's amazing the number of characters I have at 10 at this point.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Jason_V said:


> I've been making sure all the Snow White characters are as leveled up as they can be...just to make sure anyone who can help with the update are ready. It's amazing the number of characters I have at 10 at this point.



I find it more amazing as to how many they DON'T use when updating the game.  Pluto and Donald, are almost never helpful I've found, and all the event people, usually don't help either.  I think there was ONE assist from the lion king to alice, but really, they should have have SOMETHING to do I think.


----------



## mmmears

YESSSSS!!!! Main storyline!  Yay!


----------



## Jason_V

Queen of Hearts could help with the Evil Queen's tokens, IIRC. Donald and Pluto weren't event characters. Li Shang helps with Bashful, Chip with Sleepy, Oogie Boogie and Zero with the Queen of Hearts...

I can just see the people complaining up a storm if the prior event characters could do more. They'd all scream it's not fair and the game is rigged.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's closed now - they are redoing most of Paradise Pier to be re-open by this summer as Pixar Pier


Thx. Guess it makes sense if they are changing the entire pier.  Glad I took a lot of pics last time I was there.


----------



## SunDial

Link to stream?


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So peter pan is a permanent addition!
Im pretty excited about the calendar page where you can see prizes that you get every day for the month


----------



## Linleedo

When does the Peter Pan event start? I only caught the end of the livestream.


----------



## wingweaver84

I just hope that the ? prizes offer premium characters,but I won't hold my breath on that. On the same token...

STORYLINE UPDATE!That's a relief since I'm moving next month and I really don't want to be bothered with another event right now(even though I can play offline).


----------



## lmmatooki

"C'mon everybody! Here we goooo...!"
Update 17
Peter Pan will be a STORYLINE ADDITION
Like always, it is Coming Soon

*Characters:*
Wendy is the starter
Peter Pan
Captain Hook

*Attractions:*
The Jolly Roger
Lost Boys' Hideout
Peter Pan's Flight

*Other Features:*
In the top left-hand corner (under your star experience) is a *Mickey icon* to find characters out doing an activity.

Bottom left-hand corner: *social button has been removed* and thinking about new ways to improve it in a more exciting way.

*New calendar icon* to see the rewards for the entire month and a reward streak to work up for a milestone reward (like gems). Prizes shown are not exactly what you will be given but gives us an idea. There will also be mystery awards.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I will say this, YAAAAAAY permanent content.  Very happy about that.  Also it looks to be MEGA MAGIC - I will work on having patience!   Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## lmmatooki

Tried to take pictures as best as I could but they were going faster than usual this time but here is what I have!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> *New calendar icon* to see the rewards for the entire month and a reward streak to work up for a milestone reward (like gems). Prizes shown are not exactly what you will be given but gives us an idea. There will also be mystery awards



Is this just the same daily rewards (either Gems or Magic) or something different - or like an enhancement to that?


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is this just the same daily rewards (either Gems or Magic) or something different - or like an enhancement to that?


It is an enhancement of that!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I will say this, YAAAAAAY permanent content.  Very happy about that.  Also it looks to be MEGA MAGIC - I will work on having patience!   Happy Friday everyone!


What do you mean by mega magic?  Expensive like Jungle Book?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> View attachment 296482 View attachment 296483 View attachment 296484 View attachment 296485 View attachment 296486
> 
> Try to take pictures as best as I could but they were going faster than usual this time but here is what I have!



Thank you!  The attractions, especially Peter Pan's flight look really good and glad none seem to take up too much space

Speaking of which, any mention of new land opening?


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you!  The attractions, especially Peter Pan's flight look really good and glad none seem to take up too much space
> 
> Speaking of which, any mention of new land opening?


You're welcome and no mention of new land opening


----------



## Windwaker4444

Any more land?


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Any more land?


No word of that


----------



## Windwaker4444

As always...THANK YOU IMMATOOKI!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Thank you, Immatooki!  I didn't catch it all and, as always, your update is really appreciated!  Sad about the no land part, though.  I was hoping we'd get to that nice pirate ship that is right there beyond the portal, taunting us.


----------



## Arnavdudi

Very excited for New update and double it up because it's storyline. Yay!!! But I have few questions..
• In new characters we have Captain Hook and there is no mentioning of Boss Battle so will there be no boss battle with Hook like Randall or if there will be one, where would it take place??
• Earlier we were getting 3 gems on every third day and 5 gems on every fifth day making 1.6 gems per day from Calender. Will they continue this or it will be more profitable for us??


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> What do you mean by mega magic?  Expensive like Jungle Book?



Yes, expensive like the Jungle Book.  On the plus side it’s permanent so that is good, it doesn’t all have to be added all at once,


----------



## mikegood2

I know most of us give GameLoft and the game developers/interns a hard time from time to time, and rightfully so, but I think it’s also fair that we complement them when the do something good.

*Thank you for listening to us and making this an update instead of an event! 



*


----------



## Peachkins

GREAT news about the update!  Thanks for posting!  I've made really good progress in leveling up since the last event (FINALLY got all Aladdin characters, most of the Jungle book characters- Shere Kahn of course is the last holdout- and half of the AIW to level 10 along with leveling up the Evil Queen), and I'm glad to know I can continue to do that while having some new content to enjoy at my leisure.  We're getting ready to start the process of buying a house and are already preparing our place for showing and a move, so not sure how much leisure time I'll have.  I was absolutely dreading the thought of another timed event.


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> Posted Jan 11th to now
> 
> Bullseye: Ready for 8 *Ready for 9*
> Alien: Ready for 5 (I keep forgetting about leveling these 2 guys because they are all by their lonesome haha) *Same*
> 
> Chief Bogo: 8 *Ready for 9*
> 
> Bagheera: Ready for 6 *Same*
> Mowgli: Ready for 7 *Ready for 8*
> Baloo: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
> King Louie: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
> Shere Khan: 2 *Same* (I hate leveling him up, I have been needing one more token this whole time)
> 
> Simba: 9 *Ready for 10...Edit: Leveling him up now*
> Scar: 6 *Ready for 8*
> 
> Aladdin: 9 *Ready for 10*
> Abu: 8 *Ready for 9*
> Carpet: Ready for 9 *Same*
> Jafar: 5 *6*
> Iago: 8 *Ready for 9*
> Genie: 9 *Ready for 10*
> 
> Alice: Ready for 6 *6*
> Mad Hatter: Ready for 8 *Ready for 9*
> March Hare: Ready for 7 *Same*
> White Rabbit: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*
> Caterpillar: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*
> Queen of Hearts: 4 *5*
> Cheshire Cat: Ready for 6 *Ready for 7*
> 
> Evil Queen: 2 *Ready for 5 Edit: she is at 5 now*
> Grumpy: 4 *5*
> Sleepy: 4 *5*
> Dopey: Ready for 4 *Ready for 6*
> Happy: 3 *Ready for 6*
> Snow White: 4 *Ready for 6*
> Bashful: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*
> Doc: Ready for 6 *Ready for 6*
> Sneezy: Ready for 5 *Ready for 6*




Now that we know that this is a storyline addition, what group of characters do you think I should work on leveling up next?
The ones ready for level 10 or 9?
Jungle Book?
Snow White?
And etc...

I was thinking Jungle Book and then level 10/9 whenever I can. I wanted to ask you guys first and hear your opinions.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> As always...THANK YOU IMMATOOKI!!!!!!!





mmmears said:


> Thank you, Immatooki!  I didn't catch it all and, as always, your update is really appreciated!  Sad about the no land part, though.  I was hoping we'd get to that nice pirate ship that is right there beyond the portal, taunting us.





Peachkins said:


> GREAT news about the update!  Thanks for posting!  I've made really good progress in leveling up since the last event (FINALLY got all Aladdin characters, most of the Jungle book characters- Shere Kahn of course is the last holdout- and half of the AIW to level 10 along with leveling up the Evil Queen), and I'm glad to know I can continue to do that while having some new content to enjoy at my leisure.  We're getting ready to start the process of buying a house and are already preparing our place for showing and a move, so not sure how much leisure time I'll have.  I was absolutely dreading the thought of another timed event.



You're very welcome!!


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> I know most of us give GameLoft and the game developers/interns a hard time from time to time, and rightfully so, but I think it’s also fair that we complement them when the do something good.
> 
> *Thank you for listening to us and making this an update instead of an event!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes! If they are reading this, _*THANK YOU FOR NOT MAKING THIS AN EVENT!! *_


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> I know most of us give GameLoft and the game developers/interns a hard time from time to time, and rightfully so, but I think it’s also fair that we complement them when the do something good.
> 
> *Thank you for listening to us and making this an update instead of an event!
> 
> 
> 
> *




YES YES YES, thank you to Game Loft for listening!  It's appreciated!

Also, thank you to @Immatooki for doing what you do for the livestreams.  I was able to watch it this time, but other times I haven't and your post was MOST helpful.


----------



## nicki401

I wish there was land opening up with the new stuff. I have nowhere to put all the new stuff. I already have over 20 concessions i cant put out,


----------



## JamesGarvey

Peter Pan content looks fine, not a lot to say there. Only thing to wonder is if any of the attractions will have gem costs and not just magic. 

I like the calendar change. Curious how the daily rewards will change, as opposed to the current magic/3gem/5gem that are available. (before you say anything, they directly said the examples on stream were generated strictly for the stream so that Donald head and bronze chests mean nothing) As someone who plays at least a little every day, LOVE the milestone reward for streaks.

Social has been VERY useless, a handful of magic per friend. I'd like to see a bigger magic payout PLUS the ability to help your friends accomplish tasks faster. Like tap on their tasks and it takes 10-15 minutes off completion time. Make having ingame friends meaningful in both directions. 

Dont really care about the busy character feature, I've never felt finding characters in active tasks was difficult. I think it only matters if you're someone who regularly rushes character tasks. 

Not that GameLoft has given me any reason to expect it, but I really would have liked addressing the RNG loot box complaints, especially those that came from the Snow White event. It is a massive issue in gaming right now. Apple just changed its policy about apps that have loot boxes having to disclose the odds of rewards, its something that should be talked about.


----------



## AJGolden1013

The OCD in me, wants to be able to level up everyone to ten before I start Peter Pan.

It WON'T happen, but I still want it.  HAHA.

Still to go.....
March Hare - ready for 10
Doc - ready for 10
Happy - collecting for 10
Bashful - collecting for 10 (need three hats)
Sneezy - ready for 9
Snow White - collecting for 9
Grumpy - collecting for 9
Shere Khan - collecting for 8
Sleepy - collecting for 8
Toy Alien - collecting for 7
Queen - collecting for 6


----------



## mikegood2

Same here! Gonna be really close, but gonna fall short

*I’m down to:
Evil Queen* - Level 9 - 11/20 and 12/20
*Grumpy* - Level 8 - need 6 more hats
*Sleepy* - Level 9 - 1 hat short

*Toy Alien*- Level 9 - need 8 more hats

I should start maxing Sleepy tonight. Plan on using elixir for buy the remaining Toy Alien hats and max him tomorrow. I also have a decent shot at starting max the Evil Queen before the update comes out.

So it looks like Grumpy will be the only character I'll have left to level when the update comes out.


----------



## wingweaver84

JamesGarvey said:


> Peter Pan content looks fine, not a lot to say there. Only thing to wonder is if any of the attractions will have gem costs and not just magic.
> 
> 
> Not that GameLoft has given me any reason to expect it, but I really would have liked addressing the RNG loot box complaints, especially those that came from the Snow White event. It is a massive issue in gaming right now. Apple just changed its policy about apps that have loot boxes having to disclose the odds of rewards, its something that should be talked about.



Maybe that has something to do with the calendar. I know they didn't say anything about it,but it's possible that this is a workaround.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


>


And THERE it is.  Thank you sir.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> YES YES YES, thank you to Game Loft for listening!  It's appreciated!
> 
> Also, thank you to @Immatooki for doing what you do for the livestreams.  I was able to watch it this time, but other times I haven't and your post was MOST helpful.



You're welcome! I am happy to help when I can!


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> The OCD in me, wants to be able to level up everyone to ten before I start Peter Pan.
> 
> It WON'T happen, but I still want it.  HAHA.
> 
> Still to go.....
> March Hare - ready for 10
> Doc - ready for 10
> Happy - collecting for 10
> Bashful - collecting for 10 (need three hats)
> Sneezy - ready for 9
> Snow White - collecting for 9
> Grumpy - collecting for 9
> Shere Khan - collecting for 8
> Sleepy - collecting for 8
> Toy Alien - collecting for 7
> Queen - collecting for 6


I feel the same way but I know I definitely won't get there this time


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I will say this, YAAAAAAY permanent content.  Very happy about that.  Also it looks to be MEGA MAGIC - I will work on having patience!   Happy Friday everyone!


With Tinkerbell already being permanent, they would have been foolish to make this an event.


----------



## supernova

Arnavdudi said:


> Very excited for New update and double it up because it's storyline. Yay!!! But I have few questions..
> • In new characters we have Captain Hook and there is no mentioning of Boss Battle so will there be no boss battle with Hook like Randall or if there will be one, where would it take place??
> • Earlier we were getting 3 gems on every third day and 5 gems on every fifth day making 1.6 gems per day from Calender. Will they continue this or it will be more profitable for us??


Normally boss battles, as you put it, unlocked portals.  At this point, I think we've hit all portals (even if they aren't already open).


----------



## Busybee46

Thank you Imatooki, much appreciated. One thing I am wondering, as a more recent player - am I going to have to wait to do Jungle Book before I can start on the new Peter Pan characters, did they say? As we already have Tink, I am hoping it maybe can be in either order... but then if it is going to be mega expensive in potions, clearly I am at a disadvantage.. as mostly running on empty,  trying to level up from the last 2 events and still welcoming Philip etc.


----------



## supernova

nicki401 said:


> I wish there was land opening up with the new stuff. I have nowhere to put all the new stuff. I already have over 20 concessions i cant put out,


You're absolutely wrong.  It makes a lot more sense for us to try to shoehorn pirate-themed attractions into the existing already-tight Frontierland, rather than open up a patch of Adventureland near the, well, pirate ship.


----------



## mmmears

Did I miss the info on when this is all going to start?


----------



## LeCras

mmmears said:


> Did I miss the info on when this is all going to start?



No, they just didn't mention it...


----------



## mmmears

LeCras said:


> No, they just didn't mention it...



Ok, thanks.  I was wondering if I just missed it somehow.  No hurry interns.  Really.

Anyone else think that those 3 & 5 gems we get now will not be replaced by something better?  I'm thinking this new gift schedule is the interns way of getting people excited over getting less, not more.


----------



## bluekirty

nicki401 said:


> I wish there was land opening up with the new stuff. I have nowhere to put all the new stuff. I already have over 20 concessions i cant put out,


I have two attractions that I don't have out now.  Time to remove everything and lay things out again.  I know I should just succumb to the supernova way and not care about groupings, but I like my groupings, so I'll try to keep them as much as I can.  



mmmears said:


> Did I miss the info on when this is all going to start?





mmmears said:


> Ok, thanks.  I was wondering if I just missed it somehow.  No hurry interns.  Really



I'm guessing the update will be some time next week.  I'm not in a hurry either, but really, by now the spiderwebs on the castle wreath are getting to be a bit much.


----------



## ISmellBeef

Busybee46 said:


> Thank you Imatooki, much appreciated. One thing I am wondering, as a more recent player - am I going to have to wait to do Jungle Book before I can start on the new Peter Pan characters, did they say? As we already have Tink, I am hoping it maybe can be in either order... but then if it is going to be mega expensive in potions, clearly I am at a disadvantage.. as mostly running on empty,  trying to level up from the last 2 events and still welcoming Philip etc.


been asking this myself as i am in the same situation... just welcomed donald and now collecting for aurora.. :/


----------



## Linleedo

Would you continue to expand land which is my only quest currently or upgrade characters while waiting for Peter Pan?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Linleedo said:


> Would you continue to expand land which is my only quest currently or upgrade characters while waiting for Peter Pan?



I personally would not buy land if you don’t absolutely need it, because I feel like Peter Pan is going to be very expensive magic wise.  I don’t know this for certain, and yet watching the live stream, I feel as though there was a six digit figure, magic wise for Hook.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I personally would not buy land if you don’t absolutely need it, because I feel like Peter Pan is going to be very expensive magic wise.  I don’t know this for certain, and yet watching the live stream, I feel as though there was a six digit figure, magic wise for Hook.


Adding to the mention of "magic", for anyone who isn't tripping over the stuff by now and yet you have sent characters 'home, it is time to pull them out of mothballs and get them back on tasks, even longer ones.  You would have been earning a lot more magic that way.  And trust me... you're gonna need it.


----------



## supernova

bluekirty said:


> I'm guessing the update will be some time next week.  I'm not in a hurry either, but really, by now the spiderwebs on the castle wreath are getting to be a bit much.


They've already built the content, so they could have uploaded it by now.  But then, they also need to finish removing some of the bugs.  Which by my math puts the release somewhere around ten months from now.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Busybee46

So I'm sure you're all dying to know what I got in my Platinum chest, once I had figured out the right time to open it....

Another Coronan Sun dial ... :-(

Ah well, at least Merlin gave me a good price for it, and I was able to get the last ears I needed to welcome Toy Alien!


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> So I'm sure you're all dying to know what I got in my Platinum chest, once I had figured out the right time to open it....
> 
> Another Coronan Sun dial ... :-(
> 
> Ah well, at least Merlin gave me a good price for it, and I was able to get the last ears I needed to welcome Toy Alien!


Where on the other hand, apparently I haven't bothered exchanging items for a while because when I did so last night, I had 27 fun hydrants.  Had flash backs to the days before the cauldron was an option


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> Adding to the mention of "magic", for anyone who isn't tripping over the stuff by now and yet you have sent characters 'home, it is time to pull them out of mothballs and get them back on tasks, even longer ones.  You would have been earning a lot more magic that way.  And trust me... you're gonna need it.



Thanks for the reminder, just evicted all characters and put them to work earning magic.


----------



## mmmears

Busybee46 said:


> So I'm sure you're all dying to know what I got in my Platinum chest, once I had figured out the right time to open it....
> 
> Another Coronan Sun dial ... :-(
> 
> Ah well, at least Merlin gave me a good price for it, and I was able to get the last ears I needed to welcome Toy Alien!



Welcome to the Coronial Sun Dial owner's club.  That's the same thing I got a couple of days ago.  This is why I don't feel the need to hoard too many of those platinum chests.  I never get the "good stuff" out of them anyway.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Welcome to the Coronial Sun Dial owner's club.  That's the same thing I got a couple of days ago.  This is why I don't feel the need to hoard too many of those platinum chests.  I never get the "good stuff" out of them anyway.


These inept Gameloft interns really need to start fixing these chests, especially the rarer ones.  Why we are getting planters, flags, or even magic from a platinum chest is bizarre. Smacks of laziness on the interns' part.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> These inept Gameloft interns really need to start fixing these chests, especially the rarer ones.  Why we are getting planters, flags, or even magic from a platinum chest is bizarre. Smacks of laziness on the interns' part.



Totally agree. There shouldn't be anything in the platinum chests that we wouldn't want.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay everyone, so this isn't any sort of concrete proof, it's just my thoughts.  I paused the video playback of the livestream.  In their version Captain Hook is at level 9 and they are upping him to 10.  He costs 81,600.  Then Peter Pan is supposed to go from 9 - 10 and his magic cost alone is 271,700, so it appears that this update will cost a LOT of magic. In order to help with such high costs, I've been sending gout all my characters for 1 hour tasks, unless they are collecting tokens.  I was at 2.7M and I'm closing in on 2.9M, so that's helpful.  I don't have any concession farms, but I am currently unemployed, so in my downtime, I collect magic.  Best wishes to all.


----------



## Aces86

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay everyone, so this isn't any sort of concrete proof, it's just my thoughts.  I paused the video playback of the livestream.  In their version Captain Hook is at level 9 and they are upping him to 10.  He costs 81,600.  Then Peter Pan is supposed to go from 9 - 10 and his magic cost alone is 271,700, so it appears that this update will cost a LOT of magic. In order to help with such high costs, I've been sending gout all my characters for 1 hour tasks, unless they are collecting tokens.  I was at 2.7M and I'm closing in on 2.9M, so that's helpful.  I don't have any concession farms, but I am currently unemployed, so in my downtime, I collect magic.  Best wishes to all.



Wow!


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay everyone, so this isn't any sort of concrete proof, it's just my thoughts.  I paused the video playback of the livestream.  In their version Captain Hook is at level 9 and they are upping him to 10.  He costs 81,600.  Then Peter Pan is supposed to go from 9 - 10 and his magic cost alone is 271,700, so it appears that this update will cost a LOT of magic. In order to help with such high costs, I've been sending gout all my characters for 1 hour tasks, unless they are collecting tokens.  I was at 2.7M and I'm closing in on 2.9M, so that's helpful.  I don't have any concession farms, but I am currently unemployed, so in my downtime, I collect magic.  Best wishes to all.



I’d does seem like the cost have gone up over time. I couldn’t image being a newer player and having to deal with these costs. 

I’m at just over 5M and I’m not ready to bring my characters back yet. That said, any characters I’ve recently brought back for character happiness, are staying out and I'm sending them out on 2 or 4 hour jobs.

I’ll start my 24h maxing for Toy Alien in a few minutes and my Evil Queen should be ready to max when he's done. Then I’ll just be down to my level 8 Grumpy. That’s when I might bring back more characters?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Am I the only one who hasnt used the home feature? Not because I am short of magic, just didnt feel the need to get rid of characters that can be sent on long tasks for more magic.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Thanks for the info on Peter Pan Immatooki much appreciated


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Am I the only one who hasnt used the home feature? Not because I am short of magic, just didnt feel the need to get rid of characters that can be sent on long tasks for more magic.


Right there with ya.  Haven't bothered with it even once.  I usually send my characters out on the longest possible tasks when they don't have tokens to collect, so it doesn't really take me too long to clear the list and get them all back on tasks again.  Plus, knowing that magic is going to be required for this next expansion of the storyline, I want to keep my magic up as much as possible.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Right there with ya.  Haven't bothered with it even once.  I usually send my characters out on the longest possible tasks when they don't have tokens to collect, so it doesn't really take me too long to clear the list and get them all back on tasks again.  Plus, knowing that magic is going to be required for this next expansion of the storyline, I want to keep my magic up as much as possible.



That's what I did, until very recently.  I put most of them in storage since (maybe naively) I am not very concerned about running out of magic.  I definitely feel like I am earning less, plus I think it's taken some fun out of the game.  I mean, I worked really hard to collect some of those characters and now it's like they don't even exist.  I've been planning to pull them out but haven't done it yet.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Right there with ya.  Haven't bothered with it even once.  I usually send my characters out on the longest possible tasks when they don't have tokens to collect, so it doesn't really take me too long to clear the list and get them all back on tasks again.  Plus, knowing that magic is going to be required for this next expansion of the storyline, I want to keep my magic up as much as possible.



Good to know I am not alone


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> That's what I did, until very recently.  I put most of them in storage since (maybe naively) I am not very concerned about running out of magic.  I definitely feel like I am earning less, plus I think it's taken some fun out of the game.  I mean, I worked really hard to collect some of those characters and now it's like they don't even exist.  I've been planning to pull them out but haven't done it yet.


For me, it's more about characters I have no use for, and I wonder why they are even part of the game to begin with.  Wall-E, Incredibles, Zootopia, Monsters Inc, Nightmare Before Christmas, and Pirates all seemed to be pretty random inclusions.


----------



## Beccybooboo

How far I have gotten since last progress update:

Doc- was waiting to max, *Now maxed*
Dopey- *still waiting to go to 10*
Bashful- was waiting to level to 9, *collecting for 10, close*
Sneezy- was waiting to level to 9, *waiting to max*
Snow- was waiting to level to 9, *waiting to max*
Happy- was waiting to level to 9, *collecting for 10, close*
Grumpy- *still collecting for 9, 4 more hats to go its taking FOREVER*
Sleepy- was upgrading to 8, *collecting for 10, close*
Queen- was waiting to level up to 7,  *collecting for 9, hopefully now Snow White has all her items Grumpy will drop every 2 hours*

Alien- *still collecting for 10*

Jafar- was waiting to be maxed out, *maxed*

Shere Khan- was collecting for 8, *collecting for 9*

AIW- still had a few to max
March Hare- *still* *waiting*
White Rabbit- *was maxed*
Mad Hatter- *still* *waiting*
Caterpillar- *was maxed*
Cheshire- *still waiting*
Queen- *now maxed*
Alice- *still* *waiting*

Feels like slow going now getting towards the end of levelling.


----------



## mmmears

I'm still working on these:

Queen - level 9
Grumpy - level 8
Snow White - level 9
Sleepy - level 9

It's pretty slow going at this point, so no chance I'll be done before the next update.


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> I'm still working on these:
> 
> Queen - level 9
> Grumpy - level 8
> Snow White - level 9
> Sleepy - level 9
> 
> It's pretty slow going at this point, so no chance I'll be done before the next update.



Well done


----------



## supernova

Well, while everyone else is sharing their progress, here's mine:
Sleepy - 14 apples away from Level 10
Snow White - 13 birds (plus apples) away from Level 10
Grumpy - 6 hats (and apples) away from Level 9
Wicked Queen - 1 box (and apples) away from Level 8

On a side note, I've noticed that the Queen will sometimes not drop apples at the end of her hour task.  Hmmm....


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Well, while everyone else is sharing their progress, here's mine:
> Sleepy - 14 apples away from Level 10
> Snow White - 13 birds (plus apples) away from Level 10
> Grumpy - 6 hats (and apples) away from Level 9
> Wicked Queen - 1 box (and apples) away from Level 8
> 
> On a side note, I've noticed that the Queen will sometimes not drop apples at the end of her hour task.  Hmmm....



Nice work. Guess Queen doesn't like sharing her poison apples.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> On a side note, I've noticed that the Queen will sometimes not drop apples at the end of her hour task.  Hmmm....



Come to think of it, I've noticed the same. I just figured I missed seeing it.My Queen is almost always out on6h missions for Grumpy Items.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Come to think of it, I've noticed the same. I just figured I missed seeing it.My Queen is almost always out on6h missions for Grumpy Items.


Which even MORE often than not yields a big goose egg for me.


----------



## Busybee46

As a more recent player the idea of having potions in the millions is staggering. I currently harvest maybe 50k a day, and that all gets spent on levelling or essential acquisitions. So yesterday Merlin asked me to clear the land alongside its a small world, which is 100k, and I have over 400k required to get all my waiting characters to their next level, so I am forever having to decide what my priorities are, so that is what playing the game seems to be about now. I guess it is their way of trying to slow us down, so that we don't run out of things to do...


----------



## karmstr112

Sunday morning finds me at:

Evil Queen      level 6             3/2

Grumpy           level 7             3 ears

Sleepy             level 9             21/23

Queen of Hearts level             9          3 ears

Snow White    level 9             7 birds

I'd love to have AIW set completed and Snow White maxed by the time brings Peter Pan to town


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Nice work. Guess Queen doesn't like sharing her poison apples.


The Queen needs to get over herself.


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Thanks for the info on Peter Pan Immatooki much appreciated


You're welcome!


----------



## Aces86

*sigh* wish King Louie wasn’t 500 gems. I love that guy! But I don’t wanna spend a bunch of money on him.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Just did a sceencast of my DMK layout. I love grouping my storylines and having at least one of each concession and decoration. I also love providing benches, picnic areas, and lamps for allowing my park's visitors plenty of places to rest, eat, and have good lighting. I am missing only a few concessions and decorations.

So if you want to spend just under 4 minutes travelling in my DMK world, here's the link 




Warning- Supernova, I expect you will hate my layout. So.... well... Hope you have a Disney day!


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> Just did a sceencast of my DMK layout. I love grouping my storylines and having at least one of each consession and decoration. I also love providing benches, picnic areas, and lamps for allowing my park's visitors plenty of places to rest, eat, and have good lighting. I am missing only a few concessions and decorations.
> 
> So if you want to spend just under 4 minutes travelling in my DMK world, here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning- Supernova, I expect you will hate my layout. So.... well... Hope you have a Disney day!


Neat!  Thanks for sharing.  Well, even if your layout DID give me a terrible headache...


----------



## wingweaver84

What's that ribbon beside your shop button?Is that a feature on the Windows version?


----------



## AlohaBerry

wingweaver84 said:


> What's that ribbon beside your shop button?Is that a feature on the Windows version?


It's an Android thing. I use a Motorola Moto G phone. 5 quests total. Last one is to reach level 50. Then I guess they give me a puppy.


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> It's an Android thing. I use a Motorola Moto G phone. 5 quests total. Last one is to reach level 50. Then I guess they give me a puppy.


I reached 50.  Nothing has changed.  Oh, and don't bother looking forward to the puppy.  Android didn't use air holes...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I reached 50.  Nothing has changed.  Oh, and don't bother looking forward to the puppy.  Android didn't use air holes...



Really? I just hit level 51 lastnight and I can't wait to use that gem an 1K Magic I got when the update comes out. Kinda feel sorry for so many of the players who post here, because it's gonna give me a such an unfair advantage!


----------



## Beccybooboo

AlohaBerry said:


> Just did a sceencast of my DMK layout. I love grouping my storylines and having at least one of each consession and decoration. I also love providing benches, picnic areas, and lamps for allowing my park's visitors plenty of places to rest, eat, and have good lighting. I am missing only a few concessions and decorations.
> 
> So if you want to spend just under 4 minutes travelling in my DMK world, here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning- Supernova, I expect you will hate my layout. So.... well... Hope you have a Disney day!



Thanks for sharing, was cool being in your DMK world


----------



## mikegood2

I just pressed my level up button to max The Queen! 

Now I’m just down to my level 8 Grumpy, who's currently at 10/14 ears. So it looks like Ill just miss making my goal of maxing all my characters before the update is released, but I made it as close as I could. If the update comes out Tuesday there’s a good chance I’ll have Grumpy leveling to 9.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Really? I just hit level 51 lastnight and I can't wait to use that gem an 1K Magic I got when the update comes out. Kinda feel sorry for so many of the players who post here, because it's gonna give me a such an unfair advantage!


I'm envious.  You can probably just buy Hook outright with that winfall.


----------



## lmmatooki

AlohaBerry said:


> Just did a sceencast of my DMK layout. I love grouping my storylines and having at least one of each concession and decoration. I also love providing benches, picnic areas, and lamps for allowing my park's visitors plenty of places to rest, eat, and have good lighting. I am missing only a few concessions and decorations.
> 
> So if you want to spend just under 4 minutes travelling in my DMK world, here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning- Supernova, I expect you will hate my layout. So.... well... Hope you have a Disney day!


Great idea!! I never thought about recording the screen to show the layouts, especially since my phone has had that for a while on a new update. I think from now on if someone asks to see layouts, that is what I will do instead now! At least until they make the social app better in the game, it would be cool if they make it where we can all visit each other's kingdoms, help each other out, or interact differently from the way it is now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> Just did a sceencast of my DMK layout. I love grouping my storylines and having at least one of each concession and decoration. I also love providing benches, picnic areas, and lamps for allowing my park's visitors plenty of places to rest, eat, and have good lighting. I am missing only a few concessions and decorations.
> 
> So if you want to spend just under 4 minutes travelling in my DMK world, here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning- Supernova, I expect you will hate my layout. So.... well... Hope you have a Disney day!


Pretty cool.  That is probably the only time I'll ever see Splash Mountain up close.  What are your plans for Peter Pan?


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Great idea!! I never thought about recording the screen to show the layouts, especially since my phone has had that for a while on a new update. I think from now on if someone asks to see layouts, that is what I will do instead now! At least until they make the social app better in the game, it would be cool if they make it where we can all visit each other's kingdoms, help each other out, or interact differently from the way it is now.


I agree 100%.  Wish we could visit each others parks.  That would be so beneficial during events if we could help each other out.  Maybe one day....


----------



## AlohaBerry

Windwaker4444 said:


> Pretty cool.  That is probably the only time I'll ever see Splash Mountain up close.  What are your plans for Peter Pan?



What?! Those darn chests never gave you splash? So not fair. When I got mine,zumba I honestly didn't know it existed. I was very lucky! 

The reason I did the video is to save the layout to remember how to put it back. Because since there are no land openings on the horizon and I am attached to my stuff... some will have to into storage. Like back in the old days before Tomorrow Land opened. I made a spreadsheet (posted here months ago) of all the rides and their per hour gem reward. Sword in the Stone is a likely stored one. And probably a few Incredibles buildings- lots of real estate without the goods. It's like storing a kid in closet though. Me no like! And remember all the gift buildings seem to always be trophy makers, so none of those.


----------



## AlohaBerry

lmmatooki said:


> Great idea!! I never thought about recording the screen to show the layouts, especially since my phone has had that for a while on a new update. I think from now on if someone asks to see layouts, that is what I will do instead now! At least until they make the social app better in the game, it would be cool if they make it where we can all visit each other's kingdoms, help each other out, or interact differently from the way it is now.



I would love to see other people's screencasts of their layouts. I used the Google Play Store record feature. The first run you could here me breathing cause I didn't narrate. There in lies why the music.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I guess we have another week or so since I just got a promo for frozen chests good for the next 7 days.


----------



## wingweaver84

Aargh,these parades are so stingy with gems!It's been about a week since I got my fifth parade slot and I can't remember getting any since!


----------



## danni918

Something that really makes me angry is when you buy a platinum chest for 60 gems and get a frozen fountain!!!  I worked hard for the those stupid gems!!


----------



## Busybee46

xthebowdenx said:


> I guess we have another week or so since I just got a promo for frozen chests good for the next 7 days.


Question about these promo chests. I have Anna, Elsa and Sven, plus all the Frozen attractions, so of course, I would like Olaf, Kristoff and Hans to complete the set. What do you think the chances are? is there likely to be any other way to get them? Or will I just get a batch of frozen fountains and streetlamps? I think I know what you will tell me..... ;-)


----------



## mmmears

wingweaver84 said:


> Aargh,these parades are so stingy with gems!It's been about a week since I got my fifth parade slot and I can't remember getting any since!




Same here. I think I’ve only had one gem drop in the last 2 weeks. They must have tinkered with the drops.


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> Question about these promo chests. I have Anna, Elsa and Sven, plus all the Frozen attractions, so of course, I would like Olaf, Kristoff and Hans to complete the set. What do you think the chances are? is there likely to be any other way to get them? Or will I just get a batch of frozen fountains and streetlamps? I think I know what you will tell me..... ;-)


Which goes back to the whole "gambling" aspect of the game.  It's a total crapshoot as to what could come out of the chests.  Plus, once you get Olaf, you've got him.  But if you a fountain or bench, there could be another one in the next chest too.


----------



## SunDial

wingweaver84 said:


> Aargh,these parades are so stingy with gems!It's been about a week since I got my fifth parade slot and I can't remember getting any since!



Now it is a little bit different for me.   Gems are decent for me during the parades.  I have 5 slots and will get 5 gems on average every 4 parades.  I he most I have received during a single parade is 15.  That has happened a couple of times since I went to 5 slots.  I have also received 10 quite a few times.


----------



## Aces86

Week long Event starting on Thursday? Something about polka dots ?


----------



## wingweaver84

SunDial said:


> Now it is a little bit different for me.   Gems are decent for me during the parades.  I have 5 slots and will get 5 gems on average every 4 parades.  I he most I have received during a single parade is 15.  That has happened a couple of times since I went to 5 slots.  I have also received 10 quite a few times.



Does it matter which floats you use?Currently I'm using Alice in Wonderland,Snow White,Zootopia,Sleeping Beauty and Wall-E.My next parade's ready in 28 minutes.


----------



## Busybee46

Rock the Dots week long event starts Thursday. Peter Pan starts 24th. Patch notes available now. https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...h-notes-update-17-peter-pan/1012181972281600/


----------



## Windwaker4444

wingweaver84 said:


> Does it matter which floats you use?Currently I'm using Alice in Wonderland,Snow White,Zootopia,Sleeping Beauty and Wall-E.My next parade's ready in 28 minutes.


I noticed that I get more gems if I use floats that are not offering me tokens.  For awhile I wasn't getting any gems, but then I replaced the ones that could drop tokens with ones that would only pay up magic and gems.  Now they are dropping gems for me again.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> I would love to see other people's screencasts of their layouts. I used the Google Play Store record feature. The first run you could here me breathing cause I didn't narrate. There in lies why the music.


My next question was going to be "how"...but you already answered it.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> What?! Those darn chests never gave you splash? So not fair. When I got mine,zumba I honestly didn't know it existed. I was very lucky!
> 
> The reason I did the video is to save the layout to remember how to put it back. Because since there are no land openings on the horizon and I am attached to my stuff... some will have to into storage. Like back in the old days before Tomorrow Land opened. I made a spreadsheet (posted here months ago) of all the rides and their per hour gem reward. Sword in the Stone is a likely stored one. And probably a few Incredibles buildings- lots of real estate without the goods. It's like storing a kid in closet though. Me no like! And remember all the gift buildings seem to always be trophy makers, so none of those.


I wanted to keep all my Peter Pan together with Tinkerbell's place.  The only property I could store without having to redo too much is all the Zootopia stuff.  With the exception of the Race Track, which I'll keep out for trophy contests.  How does that fit against your spreadsheet?  Incredibles is a space terror, but I finally got it together where it kinda makes sense.  I'd hate to tear all that up.
  How difficult would it have really been to open up one more space?!? Sheesh...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Busybee46 said:


> Rock the Dots week long event starts Thursday. Peter Pan starts 24th. Patch notes available now. https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...h-notes-update-17-peter-pan/1012181972281600/


Thx for the update, guess I can level up two more characters to 10 before the fun begins


----------



## mikegood2

Busybee46 said:


> Rock the Dots week long event starts Thursday. Peter Pan starts 24th. Patch notes available now. https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...h-notes-update-17-peter-pan/1012181972281600/



Not really looking forward to a week long event, but willing to give it the benifit of the doubt until we learn more. Hopefully it’s not required for Peter Pan characters/attractions.

Looking at the patch notes, I like the busy character finder addition! If we can skip individual activities, ideally without costing gems that’s a great feature. I can’t count how many times I’ve accidently selected a wrong job, or some kid asks for a character right after I send them out on an 8 or 12 hour job. The ability to skip that job is a killer feature.

Maybe this is wishful thinking on my part, but is it possible that a future update could add the ability to automatically send characters out on repeating jobs? Even better, if we have the option to skip/stop an activity, what if Merlin added the ability to collect all finished jobs as a new skill or gets added to his gathering spell! Imagine being able to send characters out on shorter missions and use Merlin’s automatically gather spell to collect the activity and send them out on the same job. Think of all the time saved! 

EDIT: And just like that my dreams are shattered. I just relooked at the screenshots and the skip all image showed a cost of 97 gems.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Not really looking forward to a week long event, but willing to give it the benifit of the doubt until we learn more. Hopefully it’s not required for Peter Pan characters/attractions.



Doubtful.  Minnie Mouse got a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame today, so there are a bunch of "Rock the Dots" promos going on right now.


----------



## wingweaver84

Windwaker4444 said:


> I noticed that I get more gems if I use floats that are not offering me tokens.  For awhile I wasn't getting any gems, but then I replaced the ones that could drop tokens with ones that would only pay up magic and gems.  Now they are dropping gems for me again.  Hope it helps.



I hope so,however it's going to take me 'til 11 pm to run another one. 

Looked at the patch notes,looks like the update's being released on Wednesday.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> I hope so,however it's going to take me 'til 11 pm to run another one.
> 
> Looked at the patch notes,looks like the update's being released on Wednesday.


If memory serves me correctly, they had been issuing the release on Wednesdays, and then the actual content went into effect on Thursday.  Or at least that was how it was with events.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Doubtful.  Minnie Mouse got a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame today, so there are a bunch of "Rock the Dots" promos going on right now.


Second time they've done this rock the dots promo nonsense.  They gave away a bunch of useless decorations last time, I believe.  Not that I'm not enjoying my tea set decoration...


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I noticed that I get more gems if I use floats that are not offering me tokens.  For awhile I wasn't getting any gems, but then I replaced the ones that could drop tokens with ones that would only pay up magic and gems.  Now they are dropping gems for me again.  Hope it helps.


Wait, wait, wait.  Are you implying that there is some sort of _logic_ built into the game?  Because I'm not sure I'm liking that.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I noticed that I get more gems if I use floats that are not offering me tokens.  For awhile I wasn't getting any gems, but then I replaced the ones that could drop tokens with ones that would only pay up magic and gems.  Now they are dropping gems for me again.  Hope it helps.



It's not making any difference for me.  I only need the SW drops, so all my other floats are useless in terms of items, and I'm still barely getting any gems at all.


----------



## Busybee46

mikegood2 said:


> EDIT: And just like that my dreams are shattered. I just relooked at the screenshots and the skip all image showed a cost of 97 gems.


Yeah, was just going to point that out. Just another way to use up gems... :-(


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Maybe this is wishful thinking on my part, but is it possible that a future update could add the ability to automatically send characters out on repeating jobs? Even better, if we have the option to skip/stop an activity, what if Merlin added the ability to collect all finished jobs as a new skill or gets added to his gathering spell! Imagine being able to send characters out on shorter missions and use Merlin’s automatically gather spell to collect the activity and send them out on the same job. Think of all the time saved!


Wishful thinking, but I couldn't see the interns at Gameloft making it easier for players to step away from the game for extended periods of time by not having to continually send characters out for tasks.  They want us IN the game, where we have a chance of making purchases or watching ads.  They don't make money when we're not actively involved.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Wishful thinking, but I couldn't see the interns at Gameloft making it easier for players to step away from the game for extended periods of time by not having to continually send characters out for tasks.  They want us IN the game, where we have a chance of making purchases or watching ads.  They don't make money when we're not actively involved.



Exactly. That's also why they put in the new calendar with incentives to check in daily and not skip a day or two.  I have a feeling it's been an issue for them or they wouldn't have bothered to implement this.


----------



## Windwaker4444

cbuddy said:


> Check out these dices. They are very cool. https://www.etsy.com/listing/588107...MIuc6rp7_s2AIV2rjACh0jIAREEAQYAiABEgKoRvD_BwE


Cool..but the top kinda looks like a jellyfish to me.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wishful thinking, but I couldn't see the interns at Gameloft making it easier for players to step away from the game for extended periods of time by not having to continually send characters out for tasks.  They want us IN the game, where we have a chance of making purchases or watching ads.  They don't make money when we're not actively involved.



True, I agree that is why the do it and sadly it must be relatively successful for them. The funny thing is, it has the exact opposite effect for me. I’m far more likely to spend real money in a game if I feel like I’m getting a deal. If I feel like the game is trying to screw me out of my money not only will I not only spend it on said item, I’m less likely to spend it on other stuff.

Example, the main game I play, Marvel Puzzle Quest gets $10 a month from me. It’s not because I want to give them money but it’s because I feel like there monthly “VIP Membership” is valuable enough for me to pay that price. When it comes to their other in-app offers, they will never get a penny out me, because it's nothing more than highway robbery. Their so bad, it makes this games regular Gem deals look like a great deal. Apparently some MPQ players disagree though, because some of the Whales spend thousands of dollars a month.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> It's not making any difference for me.  I only need the SW drops, so all my other floats are useless in terms of items, and I'm still barely getting any gems at all.


Speaking of floats, do you think it's worth it to open the sixth slot?  I told myself once the parade floats paid off the 95 gems I spent on slot 5, I'd do slot 6.  But 195 gems feels like a lot.


----------



## Windwaker4444

cbuddy said:


> it isn’t that for sure


Zombie jellyfish?????


----------



## JamesGarvey

Again, it could be artificial content made just for the screen cap to put in the patch notes, so i wont freak out yet, but i'm not seeing any gems on those claimed days.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Exactly. That's also why they put in the new calendar with incentives to check in daily and not skip a day or two.  I have a feeling it's been an issue for them or they wouldn't have bothered to implement this.


Right. The old way rewarded you regardless of the day you collected the prize.


----------



## Beccybooboo

JamesGarvey said:


> Again, it could be artificial content made just for the screen cap to put in the patch notes, so i wont freak out yet, but i'm not seeing any gems on those claimed days.




Seems if you miss the day before you can recover your streak by watching an ad.
Not for previous missed days just the day before.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Busybee46 said:


> Rock the Dots week long event starts Thursday. Peter Pan starts 24th. Patch notes available now. https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...h-notes-update-17-peter-pan/1012181972281600/



Thanks for supplying the commencement date  funny how when I checked out the link the one thing that stood out for me was New Tapper Event, new tappers will require tokens to interact with....
This sounds like fun, not.


----------



## Icebear83

JamesGarvey said:


> Again, it could be artificial content made just for the screen cap to put in the patch notes, so i wont freak out yet, but i'm not seeing any gems on those claimed days.


Im just going to assume day one will be very small like 5 magic and it will slowly creep up each week or (hopefully) day to great stuff like gems. Im also going to assume the streak tally on the right of the calendar will be where the real prizes will be to reward loyal login


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Second time they've done this rock the dots promo nonsense.  They gave away a bunch of useless decorations last time, I believe.  Not that I'm not enjoying my tea set decoration...



I thought you would enjoy the odd tea party 





Windwaker4444 said:


> Speaking of floats, do you think it's worth it to open the sixth slot?  I told myself once the parade floats paid off the 95 gems I spent on slot 5, I'd do slot 6.  But 195 gems feels like a lot.



I still have only 3 parades running lol, my gem drop rate for the 3 is pretty good. Never thought of the "paid off" aspect, makes sense. I always looked at it from buying floats because I liked them, or to help with drops and never felt the need to open more spots for drops as 3 did the job. I have had 10 gems drop but mostly get 5 at a time.


----------



## Icebear83

I’m pretty excited about this update. I’ve been building my park for just over a month now and im very close to finally welcoming Pete. Hopefully zurg will be close behind. This will be more to look forward to when logging on and I’ll be happy to get magic wherever i can find it when all the new areas and characters start unlocking


----------



## Beccybooboo

Rocking the dots event, So interns dont you think you should supply Minnie with a brand new polka dot outfit for the occasion? It is an event after all. Its only fair, the poor girl has less costumes than Mickey!!


----------



## Icebear83

Icebear83 said:


> Im just going to assume day one will be very small like 5 magic and it will slowly creep up each week or (hopefully) day to great stuff like gems. Im also going to assume the streak tally on the right of the calendar will be where the real prizes will be to reward loyal login


And please before you say “duhhhh of course the reward will creep up slowly” i mean reward will increase painfully slowly to make it that much more important/difficult to check each day. Still im happy to get anything they’re willing to chuck at me


----------



## wingweaver84

Beccybooboo said:


> Rocking the dots event, So interns dont you think you should supply Minnie with a brand new polka dot outfit for the occasion? It is an event after all. Its only fair, the poor girl has less costumes than Mickey!!



What is this event?I haven't seen anything about it.


----------



## lmmatooki

Patch Notes!

https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...h-notes-update-17-peter-pan/1012181972281600/


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> Patch Notes!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...h-notes-update-17-peter-pan/1012181972281600/



In case you can't see the post

Disney Magic Kingdoms
Disney Magic Kingdoms Patch Notes – Update 17: Peter Pan
7 HOURS AGO · CUSTOM
The main storyline takes flight with some helpful Pixie Dust as Peter Pan and Wendy join Disney Magic Kingdoms!
But beware… the Jolly Roger isn’t far behind, and the notorious Captain Hook is at the helm!
Create your own Never Land with all new Attractions including Peter Pan’s Flight, the Jolly Roger, and The Lost Boys Hideout. We also have new Concessions and Decorations your visitors are sure to love including Captain Hook’s Hat Stand, Peter Pan’s Hat Stand, and Tick-Toc Croc Statue among others.
So think of the happiest things, and welcome Peter Pan, Wendy and Captain Hook to your Kingdom *starting January 24th, 2018.*
*New Content*
Characters

Peter Pan
Wendy
Captain Hook
Attractions

Peter Pan's Flight
The Jolly Roger
Lost Boys’ Hideout
Concessions

Captain Hook's Hat Stand
Peter Pan's Hat Stand
Minnie Ears Stand
Lunar Balloon Lantern
Decorations

Teddy Bear Throne
Mermaids Statue
Tick-Tock Croc Statue
Parade Floats

Peter Pan Float
*Features*
Busy Character Finder

Find the characters actively completing quests or performing activities with the new Busy Character Finder. To access it, just tap the icon located to the right of the Character Finder!







The Busy Character Finder Screen gives you an overview of all characters performing activities. It also allows you to locate busy characters, skip individual on-going activities, or skip all on-going activities at once!











New Tapper Event

Keep an eye out for new Tapper Events in your Kingdom!
New Tappers will require tokens to interact with which you’ll collect from a variety of sources such as Activities and Buildings.
Tap your way to the top of the leaderboard and earn milestone rewards along the way!
Social

The "Social" feature has been temporarily removed as we're looking at ways of improving the Social experience in the game.
Daily Calendar

An improved Daily Calendar has been added to provide rewards on a daily basis.
Logging into the game for multiple days consecutively will now earn you great rewards!






*Balancing*
Experience Rewards

Let the Curse Be Lifted XP Reward increased from 5 to 10
Go Get Goofy XP Reward increased from 12 to 25
Bye Bye Birdies XP Reward decreased from 5 to 4
Unlock the Gates! XP Reward decreased from 5 to 4
Let the Fun Begin XP Reward decreased from 8 to 5
A Place to Plan XP Reward decreased from 18 to 10
Bring Music to the world XP Reward decreased from 15 to 10
Attractions

Jumping Jellyfish
Magic produced increased from 145 to 185
XP produced increased from 27 to 34

Golden Zephyr
Magic produced increased from 330 to 370
XP produced increased from 61 to 68

The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Magic produced increased from 180 to 215
XP produced increased from 30 to 36

The Magic Lamp Theater
Magic produced increased from 105 to 140
XP produced increased from 18 to 24

Activities

Mickey & Goofy - Group Music Trip
Chip Ears Hat added to the possible drops

Mickey - Sparkler
Chip Acorn added to the possible drops
Dale Peanuts added to the possible drops


----------



## Beccybooboo

wingweaver84 said:


> What is this event?I haven't seen anything about it.



We dont know yet there was a pop up in the game


----------



## AJGolden1013

Beccybooboo said:


> We dont know yet there was a pop up in the game



I didn't get that pop up yet, but I'm now VERY curious about this rock the dots event.  

I also have wishful thinking, in that MAYBE, once the Peter Pan even is underway, Smee and Crock will begin the calendar but who knows....


----------



## JamesGarvey

My point is more along the lines that on the current daily reward system, you'd already have been given 4 gems, 2 on the 3rd and 2 more on the 13th. The patch note calendar, nothing but magic.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Beccybooboo said:


> Rocking the dots event, So interns dont you think you should supply Minnie with a brand new polka dot outfit for the occasion? It is an event after all. Its only fair, the poor girl has less costumes than Mickey!!


Are you actually asking for more costumes?  And I was really starting to like you!!!


----------



## mmmears

I got the last little birdie finally... so Snow is in the process of leveling up to 10.  That makes 3 more characters to go.  And none of them are close to being ready at this point.



AJGolden1013 said:


> I didn't get that pop up yet, but I'm now VERY curious about this rock the dots event.
> 
> I also have wishful thinking, in that MAYBE, once the Peter Pan even is underway, Smee and Crock will begin the calendar but who knows....



Seriously?  I think I've seen the "rock the dots" pop-up about 8 times today.  So far.   I guess they don't think I got the message somehow.  Totally agree with you on Smee and the croc - it won't be the same without them. 



Windwaker4444 said:


> Are you actually asking for more costumes?  And I was really starting to like you!!!



My thoughts exactly!   No more costumes!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry...help!!!  I was on Google Play and cannot figure out how to record my park.  Evidently, my tech savvy guy is not quite as tech savvy as I thought.  If you get a chance, can you please tell me how you worked your recording magic?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I got the last little birdie finally... so Snow is in the process of leveling up to 10.  That makes 3 more characters to go.  And none of them are close to being ready at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I think I've seen the "rock the dots" pop-up about 8 times today.  So far.   I guess they don't think I got the message somehow.  Totally agree with you on Smee and the croc - it won't be the same without them.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly!   No more costumes!!!!


Like your new pic.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Like your new pic.



Thanks.  I thought it was time for a change.  And this one makes me happy.  :


----------



## AlohaBerry

Windwaker4444 said:


> AlohaBerry...help!!!  I was on Google Play and cannot figure out how to record my park.  Evidently, my tech savvy guy is not quite as tech savvy as I thought.  If you get a chance, can you please tell me how you worked your recording magic?



My bad! It's called Google Play Games. Has a green triangle/ arrow w game controller icon. Download from Play store. Long push on the DMK game icon. (Short tap will open the game).Up pops a screen w a video camera at the top. Click on the video camera. Choose quality- I chose 480pSD. Click launch. Up pops the record button- bottom left corner. Cover your front camera if you don't want your face recorded. Then hit the red dot to record. The rest should be self explanatory. Good luck!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Are you actually asking for more costumes?  And I was really starting to like you!!!





mmmears said:


> My thoughts exactly!   No more costumes!!!!



Hahaha...oh dear guess my inner princess got the better of me, I really didnt think that one through!!!!


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Hahaha...oh dear guess my inner princess got the better of me, I really didnt think that one through!!!!


Yeah?  Well MY inner princess says that you're nuts.  Kindly stop feeding ideas to the interns.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Can someone help me please?  I started all of my characters last night, and when I went in this morning, no one was done.  None of the buildings are giving magic either.  I don't have the icon in the top left corner showing the characters that are ready or need started.  I have not seen a daily calendar since the one in December - should I be seeing this now?  Or is this the new update with Peter Pan?  Or do I maybe need to contact them as this is not normal and I'm having technical issues.  Also, what is the "rock the dots" everyone is talking about please?  Thank you.


----------



## Quellman

Two Comments about the new event:

1.  Remember to not send Tinkerbell, Minnie, Mickey out on long tasks that will hamper your ability to start the event right when it drops tomorrow.  Also be conscious of your character book.  I doubt that you will be able to welcome someone immediately, but better to be safe than sorry you hit upgrade for a 24 hour level 10 character!  

2.  

New Tappers will require tokens to interact with which you’ll collect from a variety of sources such as Activities and Buildings.
Tap your way to the top of the leaderboard and earn milestone rewards along the way!
So this will likely be like the cursed trees from Snow White, the butterflies for Alice in Wonderland, etc.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Quellman said:


> Two Comments about the new event:
> 
> 1.  Remember to not send Tinkerbell, Minnie, Mickey out on long tasks that will hamper your ability to start the event right when it drops tomorrow.  Also be conscious of your character book.  I doubt that you will be able to welcome someone immediately, but better to be safe than sorry you hit upgrade for a 24 hour level 10 character!
> 
> 2.
> 
> New Tappers will require tokens to interact with which you’ll collect from a variety of sources such as Activities and Buildings.
> Tap your way to the top of the leaderboard and earn milestone rewards along the way!
> So this will likely be like the cursed trees from Snow White, the butterflies for Alice in Wonderland, etc.



Thank you for this, because I totally forgot about Mickey Minnie and keeping an eye on my character Book.

For me personally, I’m just over 3M and I hope to make it to 3.5 by the end of the week and I am DEFINITELY going to exercise patience with this add on, because it’s not timed but it appears to be mega magic.  Time to exercise my patience.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Thanks.  I thought it was time for a change.  And this one makes me happy.  :


And all this time I thought you were male...  oops.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And all this time I thought you were male...  oops.



Haha. Nope. My first pic was Ariel and the second was Moana and this is the one that made you realize I wasn’t?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Haha. Nope. My first pic was Ariel and the second was Moana and this is the one that made you realize I wasn’t?


Hey, my picture is Madame Medusa.  Then again, I'm just an evil evil person, so...


----------



## Busybee46

EeyoreFan19 said:


> Can someone help me please?  I started all of my characters last night, and when I went in this morning, no one was done.  None of the buildings are giving magic either.  I don't have the icon in the top left corner showing the characters that are ready or need started.  I have not seen a daily calendar since the one in December - should I be seeing this now?  Or is this the new update with Peter Pan?  Or do I maybe need to contact them as this is not normal and I'm having technical issues.  Also, what is the "rock the dots" everyone is talking about please?  Thank you.


Are you accidentally in building move mode? check top right of the screen. Calendar finished on 25 Dec, but you should get daily reward of either gems or potions.
Update will happen sometime tomorrow and rock the dots starts on Thursday (but no more info on what it is, possibly a tapper?) along with Peter Pan.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I went back into it later in the day, and everything was back to normal.  Very strange.  I don't think I was in build mode.  Still kind of new to all of this, but having loads of fun learning!  Thank you for the info.  I thought I had missed something.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Hey, my picture is Madame Medusa.  Then again, I'm just an evil evil person, so...



Good point about your pic.  Also, as villains go I think there are so many great female choices and not nearly as many male ones in the Disney vault.  I really like the Rescuers;  well I like most Disney movies but I'm working on liking Frozen (since we'll get a Frozen Night at Sea on our upcoming trip) more since I never really got the huge outpouring of love for that movie.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Beccybooboo said:


> Rocking the dots event, So interns dont you think you should supply Minnie with a brand new polka dot outfit for the occasion? It is an event after all. Its only fair, the poor girl has less costumes than Mickey!!





supernova said:


> Yeah?  Well MY inner princess says that you're nuts.  Kindly stop feeding ideas to the interns.



Hey now I recall your inner princess liking my nutty idea when you clicked like on my post  
I do like that you have an inner princess Supernova 
Not to worry, I have banned my inner princess from future posts so she doesnt give the interns any more ideas!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

I empty my inventory into Merlins Cauldron at least once a week, I had so many star mappers from 1 week my park could have been transformed into a planetarium.


----------



## Beccybooboo

No one wants to drop for Grumpy anymore, guess they have had enough of his antics. Shere Khan's drops have been better. At this rate Shere Khan will be level 9 collecting for 10 before Grumpy gets the last few ear hats he needs.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Hey now I recall your inner princess liking my nutty idea when you clicked like on my post


Temporary lack of judgement.  Won't happen again.


----------



## SunDial

wingweaver84 said:


> Does it matter which floats you use?Currently I'm using Alice in Wonderland,Snow White,Zootopia,Sleeping Beauty and Wall-E.My next parade's ready in 28 minutes.



I do not think it matters.  I have for floats, Aladdin, Alice, Snow White, Zootopia, and Jungle Book.  I got 5 gems from the second parade collecting today.


----------



## mikegood2

Beccybooboo said:


> No one wants to drop for Grumpy anymore, guess they have had enough of his antics. Shere Khan's drops have been better. At this rate Shere Khan will be level 9 collecting for 10 before Grumpy gets the last few ear hats he needs.



My Grumpy drop rate also really fell the last few days. Took me a day and a half to collect the last ear hat I needed. Had everyone out collecting, think it was 6 characters. Well almost everyone, didn’t send Grumpy out on his 12h mission, in hopes that final hat would drop sooner. Finally began leveling mine to 9 a few hours ago.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> No one wants to drop for Grumpy anymore, guess they have had enough of his antics. Shere Khan's drops have been better. At this rate Shere Khan will be level 9 collecting for 10 before Grumpy gets the last few ear hats he needs.


Need just one more hat to bring him up to 9.  Can't seem to earn it, even after shortening the Queen's task by an hour.  So long 4 gems...


----------



## AJGolden1013

Didn’t it say Peter Pan starts tomorrow?  If this is the case, where is the update?  I have been checking the App Store periodically today and yesterday and so far nothing.  Is it just me or is there no real update for the game, we just start working on Peter Pan? Thanks for any help.


----------



## JamesGarvey

the update is tomorrow, peter pan probably goes live with it.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Didn’t it say Peter Pan starts tomorrow?  If this is the case, where is the update?  I have been checking the App Store periodically today and yesterday and so far nothing.  Is it just me or is there no real update for the game, we just start working on Peter Pan? Thanks for any help.


Update probably released tomorrow.  Sometimes they give everyone a full day to download the content, sometimes there are mini events built in with Mickey and friends, and then the actual update takes place the following day.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## mmmears

Of course with the Peter Pan thing starting tomorrow I finally get the last item I needed to get the Queen to level 10.  Now I'm afraid to hit that button and have there sitting there for 24 hours.  And, like others, my Grumpy drops have not done well at all. I think he hasn't had a single ear hat drop in a few days.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Of course with the Peter Pan thing starting tomorrow I finally get the last item I needed to get the Queen to level 10.  Now I'm afraid to hit that button and have there sitting there for 24 hours.  And, like others, my Grumpy drops have not done well at all. I think he hasn't had a single ear hat drop in a few days.


Not sure how quickly we'll be able to collect all of Wendy's stuff anyway.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Not sure how quickly we'll be able to collect all of Wendy's stuff anyway.



Totally agree.  But I'm still scared to start leveling up the queen.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Totally agree.  But I'm still scared to start leveling up the queen.


Yeah, well too late for me.  I accidentally pulled the trigger on Snow White, so for the next twenty-some-odd hours, she'll be monopolizing the story book for me.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yeah, well too late for me.  I accidentally pulled the trigger on Snow White, so for the next twenty-some-odd hours, she'll be monopolizing the story book for me.



Well, hopefully it won't matter anyway.  If the Peter Pan addition is anything like the Jungle Book one it will take days to collect what is needed to really get started.


----------



## Dan Broersma

Pretty sure Peter Pan is not an event so unless you are like I must get started right now right away and get it done so I can wine until I get more new content later type of a person there's not really a time limit here at all.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

My Grumpy ear drops are bad too. 12 more of those is all that is keeping me from having everyone maxed out. Was hoping to be at that point before tomorrow but looks like its not gonna happen.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Didn’t it say Peter Pan starts tomorrow?  If this is the case, where is the update?  I have been checking the App Store periodically today and yesterday and so far nothing.  Is it just me or is there no real update for the game, we just start working on Peter Pan? Thanks for any help.





JamesGarvey said:


> the update is tomorrow, peter pan probably goes live with it.





supernova said:


> Update probably released tomorrow.  Sometimes they give everyone a full day to download the content, sometimes there are mini events built in with Mickey and friends, and then the actual update takes place the following day.  Let's see what happens.





Dan Broersma said:


> Pretty sure Peter Pan is not an event so unless you are like I must get started right now right away and get it done so I can wine until I get more new content later type of a person there's not really a time limit here at all.



It is a storyline addition, not an event and I posted before the patch notes which states that it will be available on January 24th. That means, once you get the update, then you can get started.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> My bad! It's called Google Play Games. Has a green triangle/ arrow w game controller icon. Download from Play store. Long push on the DMK game icon. (Short tap will open the game).Up pops a screen w a video camera at the top. Click on the video camera. Choose quality- I chose 480pSD. Click launch. Up pops the record button- bottom left corner. Cover your front camera if you don't want your face recorded. Then hit the red dot to record. The rest should be self explanatory. Good luck!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Dan Broersma said:


> Pretty sure Peter Pan is not an event so unless you are like I must get started right now right away and get it done so I can wine until I get more new content later type of a person there's not really a time limit here at all.



Yeah, it would really annoy me to not be able to start right away just because I was leveling up another character.  The evil queen is just going to have to wait.  I'm pretty excited about Peter Pan since I love the movie and I am really happy that they are adding onto the main storyline.


----------



## Icebear83

Just my bit of wishful thinking. Having been around for a while i dont really consider movies like monsters inc, zootopia and nightmare before Christmas what i think about when my mind goes to Disney.  Sure they are all great movies in their own ways but I personally would love to see petes dragon, rescuers, braer rabbit, among other mega classic Disney characters. Just dreaming I guess but this game truly has so much more growth potential


----------



## Icebear83

I know im just a cranky old man but seriously how is it that peter pan is just starting to come around AFTER? Zootopia and nightmare before Christmas? Wheres winnie the pooh? Get off my theme park you darn whipper snappers!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Icebear83 said:


> I know im just a cranky old man but seriously how is it that peter pan is just starting to come around AFTER? Zootopia and nightmare before Christmas? Wheres winnie the pooh? Get off my theme park you darn whipper snappers!


I agree with you but I'm sure what those interns are thinking is that they want to grab an entire audience and not just the people that like the classics. They bounce around to keep everyone interested.


----------



## Icebear83

Right im sure they are more concerned with holding on to a large, young demographic but us we older folks are the ones with jobs and all the rassin’ frassin’ money to spend. Oh well there’s still time for them to come around


----------



## Wdw1015

iOS update available now!

Captain Hook is 550 gems....boooo!!! Did we know he was a gem character? Maybe I just missed that so now we are down to  just 2 new characters without spending gems. Pretty weak if you ask me.

Wendy needs 35 items each plus a 24 hour welcome and 300,000 magic.  So not impressed.


----------



## karmstr112

Since we have the Go Home option, there should be a selection on each character in their tasks menu. My game keeps locking up as I scroll thru the Home Book looking for the characters I want to park.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> I agree with you but I'm sure what those interns are thinking is that they want to grab an entire audience and not just the people that like the classics. They bounce around to keep everyone interested.





Icebear83 said:


> Right im sure they are more concerned with holding on to a large, young demographic but us we older folks are the ones with jobs and all the rassin’ frassin’ money to spend. Oh well there’s still time for them to come around


Pretty much the only other game I play with any sort of regularity at all is Disney's Crossy Road.  There, the developers tend to go for modern over classic.  They dropped the ball by including the live action Jungle Book over the classic animated film.  Same with Beauty & the Beast.  For Alice in Wonderland, they used the abysmal second film as their land.  No one saw that film.  And rather than just do a general Cars release, they centered it around a demolition derby theme.  Hell, no one saw Cars 3, either.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update available now!
> 
> Captain Hook is 550 gems....boooo!!! Did we know he was a gem character? Maybe I just missed that so now we are down to  just 2 new characters without spending gems. Pretty weak if you ask me.
> 
> Wendy needs 35 items each plus a 24 hour welcome and 300,000 magic.  So not impressed.


Well, we wanted a non-timed update and we got it.  Now we've got the rest of the game's life to save enough gems to blow them on Hook.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update available now!
> 
> Captain Hook is 550 gems....boooo!!! Did we know he was a gem character? Maybe I just missed that so now we are down to  just 2 new characters without spending gems. Pretty weak if you ask me.
> 
> Wendy needs 35 items each plus a 24 hour welcome and 300,000 magic.  So not impressed.


Would you mind posting the tasks needed for her items


----------



## AJGolden1013

A VERY STRONG exercise in patience is needed for Peter Pan.  Don’t feel the need to rush anything, it’s not worth the stress.  For Wendy 20 pixie dust bottles, 35 needle and thread, 35 ears and 300,000 magic.  Not worth the rush. Oh and Hook is 550 gems.  Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Jolly Roger is not showing in my attractions list?


----------



## supernova

Icebear83 said:


> Just my bit of wishful thinking. Having been around for a while i dont really consider movies like monsters inc, zootopia and nightmare before Christmas what i think about when my mind goes to Disney.  Sure they are all great movies in their own ways but I personally would love to see petes dragon, rescuers, braer rabbit, among other mega classic Disney characters. Just dreaming I guess but this game truly has so much more growth potential


Your posting sounds a lot like my own posting from this past Saturday:


supernova said:


> For me, it's more about characters I have no use for, and I wonder why they are even part of the game to begin with.  Wall-E, Incredibles, Zootopia, Monsters Inc, Nightmare Before Christmas, and Pirates all seemed to be pretty random inclusions.


----------



## Windwaker4444

No update for me yet.  I always seem to get my updates last.


----------



## emilyhuff

I got the update - I am really surprised there is no "bundle" for captain hook yet!


----------



## littlebearfan

emilyhuff said:


> I got the update - I am really surprised there is no "bundle" for captain hook yet!



I got one. Had to look in the shop for bundles. It was Hook, Jolly Roger, and 100 gems for $14.99


----------



## mikegood2

350 magic for day 1 of calendar! 

In fairness though, day 2 is 5 gems and 3 day streak is 20 gems.


----------



## Busybee46

SO for me, Peter Pan says, to unlock, defeat Mother Gothel. I just started the battle with her last night. So looks like I maybe don't have to do Jungle Book first, good!


----------



## mikegood2

Bought Hook. His hook has 3 characters able to collect it and take 6 or 8 hours to collect. His hat is epic and has 3 or 4 characters starting at 4 hours. Also available in a silver chest, got 1, so that’s why I can’t check if it’s 3 or 4 characters.


----------



## littlebearfan

Characters that have Captain Hook tasks:
Jack Sparrow - 4hr for Hook Ears
Will Turner - 4hr for Hook Ears
Elizabeth Swan 6hr for Captains Hook
Judy Hopps 6hr for Captains Hook
Nick Wilde 4hr for Hook Ears

The Jolly Roger has 8hr collection, possibility of: 
The jar of Pixie Dust
Needle and thread
Hooks ears 
Captains Hook

Tortuga tavern has possibility of Captains Hook. 
Sea serpent swing has possibility of Hooks Ears.

Both items in the silver chests; Wendy and the Float are listed for Captains Hook; and Peter Pan is listed for Hooks Ears. 

Hope this info is helpful!


----------



## Icebear83

Huh.....thats funny. Update started today but according to calendar i missed yesterday. Oh, i see, pay one gem to fix the situation. Not really worth a couple hundred magic. Hopefully it doesn’t goofy up any streaks for me. Hate being nickel and gemed needlessly. Oh well gameloft you got me again heres your gem back. Not helping with my cranky old man problem


----------



## xthebowdenx

I’m 1500 potions away from Jolky Roger, but 350 gems from Hook. I’m not sure if the bundle is a good deal for me... maybe it will offer me a lesser price if I use the potions for the Jolly Roger first.


----------



## Busybee46

20 gems for a 3 day streak! I like


----------



## Icebear83

Busybee46 said:


> 20 gems for a 3 day streak! I like


Yeah cant wait to see what rewards for month long streak are


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

I've just noticed that they've added the odds of getting each item in the chest rewards section. Presumably this is to comply with the new App store requirements.  For the Zootopia Racetrack, the odds are 2.86% lol


----------



## Icebear83

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I've just noticed that they've added the odds of getting each item in the chest rewards section. Presumably this is to comply with the new App store requirements.  For the Zootopia Racetrack, the odds are 2.86% lol


So what they’re saying is “there’s definitely a chance....”


----------



## mydisneyfix

xthebowdenx said:


> Jolly Roger is not showing in my attractions list?


It's in Merlin's Cauldron.  30,000 elixers to get


----------



## mmmears

I think the $15 bundle is pretty expensive.  I am wondering if it's worth paying the gems for Hook or if I will regret it like I do for Jack Sparrow.  I also think it's pretty crummy of them to put up the calendar showing that we all missed yesterday.  That goes beyond sneaky.  In other news, guess I can level up the queen since I'm not getting Wendy any time today.  And at least I had something to do with all that junk I've been getting in those chests lately.  Merlin had a lot to conjure up today.


----------



## Linleedo

Icebear83 said:


> Huh.....thats funny. Update started today but according to calendar i missed yesterday. Oh, i see, pay one gem to fix the situation. Not really worth a couple hundred magic. Hopefully it doesn’t goofy up any streaks for me. Hate being nickel and gemed needlessly. Oh well gameloft you got me again heres your gem back. Not helping with my cranky old man problem


Same here.


----------



## Linleedo

It tells me to finish more Jungle Books quests before access to the Peter Pan characters.
 Does anyone remember if the Merlin quest ( to expand big thunder mountain) for 500,000 s a jungle book quest?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Linleedo said:


> It tells me to finish more Jungle Books quests before access to the Peter Pan characters.
> Does anyone remember if the Merlin quest ( to expand big thunder mountain) for 500,000 s a jungle book quest?



It is considered a Jungle Book quest so you won’t be able to move forward until you do it


----------



## Linleedo

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> It is considered a Jungle Book quest so you won’t be able to move forward until you do it


Thanks. I appreciate your help!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Do we remember what the livestream said about the consecutive days marker? My total days logged in seem accurate but I thought the consecutive days were going to stay too....


----------



## go oilers go

Got the Jolly Roger, but had to hide the Magic Lamp Theatre to make it fit...

Liking the daily rewards especially 20 gems.  Hope it stays as rewarding as it is now 

Hook is $21 CDN. Ya, no thanks

Happy collecting everyone!


----------



## MinnieMe333

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Do we remember what the livestream said about the consecutive days marker? My total days logged in seem accurate but I thought the consecutive days were going to stay too....



I was going to ask this too. Is everyone only on a 1 day streak? 

I'm sure they said they would push through your actual current streak. But then would they just give out a load of gems to us all at once? That'll be a big no I reckon. 

On the whole underwhelmed by the update as it's only really 2 characters. I'll be ages getting Wendy as there's only 2 characters for me that can earn one of her hats and there's 35 of them! Yikes! 

I hope though as this will keep people busy for some time that will mean a few months breather on events.


----------



## MinnieMe333

mydisneyfix said:


> It's in Merlin's Cauldron.  30,000 elixers to get



Oh no, I just bought so many Alien claws!! Face palm!


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Totally agree.  But I'm still scared to start leveling up the queen.



I'm guessing that fear of monopolizing your character book has flown to Neverland.



mydisneyfix said:


> It's in Merlin's Cauldron.  30,000 elixers to get



I was right, because I am elixir poor in my Windows game, I knew we would be getting a super expensive elixir attraction soon.  And we did.  In my IOS game, I should be pretty close to 30K.  

And now I have to decide what to do about the Parachute Drop in my Windows game.  I never bought it, didn't realize I needed it for Alien Claws when we had the Black Friday sale, and now I don't want to spend 175 gems on it.  But if I don't buy it, then I have to spend elixirs on claws not saving for Jolly Roger.  But if I get it, it's not like I'm going to be using it because Alien is going to be working on Wendy for the foreseeable future not his own tokens. Decisions.


----------



## hopemax

Busybee46 said:


> 20 gems for a 3 day streak! I like



I don't think we should get too excited, I bet that's only the prize to demonstrate how all of this works.  And going forward we'll only get 20 gems for 30 day streaks or something.  Or they plan on raising the price of things during events so we have a reason to spend all our new gems quickly...like more Grumpy nonsense.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Your posting sounds a lot like my own posting from this past Saturday:



You have a clone....


----------



## danni918

Anyone notice there are new Lunar costumes out?  or is this something that came out a while ago and I missed it?  I've never seen chip and dale have outfits till today.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> No update for me yet.  I always seem to get my updates last.



Right there with ya


----------



## Beccybooboo

Considering its already the 25th of January here, update is a little late


----------



## Beccybooboo

danni918 said:


> Anyone notice there are new Lunar costumes out?  or is this something that came out a while ago and I missed it?  I've never seen chip and dale have outfits till today.



Must be new. My game doesnt have the update yet and Chip and Dale dont have costumes....


----------



## xthebowdenx

Pluto also will have a Lunar outfit


----------



## lmmatooki

danni918 said:


> Anyone notice there are new Lunar costumes out?  or is this something that came out a while ago and I missed it?  I've never seen chip and dale have outfits till today.





xthebowdenx said:


> Pluto also will have a Lunar outfit



Oh no...Thanks to those that gave them ideas! I would be more okay with all of these costumes if they ended up being more beneficial.


----------



## SunDial

No update available for me in Google Play yet.


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Oh no...Thanks to those that gave them ideas! I would be more okay with all of these costumes if they ended up being more beneficial.



I agree. I would also like them now to be in the calendar. That would be helpful


----------



## supernova

littlebearfan said:


> I got one. Had to look in the shop for bundles. It was Hook, Jolly Roger, and 100 gems for $14.99


Only a matter of time before the cash grab began.  You KNEW there was going to be one, as soon as the insane gem requirement was presented.  Since when did they have us purchase the villain outright?  Friggin' interns.


----------



## Dan Broersma

supernova said:


> Only a matter of time before the cash grab began.  You KNEW there was going to be one, as soon as the insane gem requirement was presented.  Since when did they have us purchase the villain outright?  Friggin' interns.



EDIT: sorry that was rude. Having a bad day right now.


----------



## cliscinsky

Of course we all know the Lunar costumes for Chip, Dale, and Pluto will be the same as the Frozen costumes.  They'll cost money instead of fabric.  Then they'll have a new quest in the next Event that will need those costumes.  I'll be passing on these ones, the same as I passed on the Frozen, and last years Easter costumes.  I am debating about the Hook bundle though.


----------



## supernova

cliscinsky said:


> Of course we all know the Lunar costumes for Chip, Dale, and Pluto will be the same as the Frozen costumes.  They'll cost money instead of fabric.  Then they'll have a new quest in the next Event that will need those costumes.  I'll be passing on these ones, the same as I passed on the Frozen, and last years Easter costumes.  I am debating about the Hook bundle though.


What?   I didn't see that part.  I guess the problem is that people are willing to part with cash to buy stupid amounts of gems to buy costumes.  Like you, I didn't bother with the Frozen costumes.  I have the others because they were fabric-based, so it didn't matter.  But once they saw that they could offer costumes at super-inflated gem prices, and then people spent money to purchase gems, well, if it worked once...

Friggin' interns.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Considering its already the 25th of January here, update is a little late


Really?  Has anything good happened tomorrow???  I wanna know!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Oh no...Thanks to those that gave them ideas! I would be more okay with all of these costumes if they ended up being more beneficial.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Really?  Has anything good happened tomorrow???  I wanna know!!



World peace


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> You have a clone....


No one steals my title.  NO ONE.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Really?  Has anything good happened tomorrow???  I wanna know!!



The future is overrated!!!!

Seriously though Australia might be ahead of time yet we are far behind America in so many ways!!!


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> World peace


You're right.  That does seem a bit futuristic.

Now, if you said world _peas_...


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> The future is overrated!!!!
> 
> Seriously though Australia might be ahead of time yet we are far behind America in so many ways!!!


Right.  Like for one, I'm HERE and not THERE.  So there's that, I suppose....


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> No one steals my title.  NO ONE.



Your title is safe here, to us there is only 1 Supernova


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Your title is safe here, to us there is only 1 Supernova


And the world is a better place for it, believe me.


----------



## supernova

Didn't know that there about the Jolly Roger through Merlin.  Just picked it up with my otherwise useless elixirs.  And with 800+ gems, I might as well just welcome Hook too, at this point.  I am NOT parting with fifteen bucks.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> And the world is a better place for it, believe me.



What would we do without you


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> Didn't know that there about the Jolly Roger through Merlin.  Just picked it up with my otherwise useless elixirs.  And with 800+ gems, I might as well just welcome Hook too, at this point.  I am NOT parting with fifteen bucks.



I am glad those elixirs will be useful again.
The only way I am getting Hook is with gems, they are not getting my money either, it will be $20+ AUD, now if only I had the update!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Dan Broersma said:


> EDIT: sorry that was rude. Having a bad day right now.



Your secrets safe, Didnt see your post. Hope you day gets better.


----------



## PrincessP

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I've just noticed that they've added the odds of getting each item in the chest rewards section. Presumably this is to comply with the new App store requirements.  For the Zootopia Racetrack, the odds are 2.86% lol



Believe it or not....Those are better odds than mine are for getting Splash Mountain at 1.16%. 



SunDial said:


> No update available for me in Google Play yet.



I didn't get the prompt in iOS. I had to turn my phone completely off....the update showed up as soon as I powered back up. 

Maybe the lunar outfits are part of the week-long event that begins tomorrow??  Although, the lunar new year isn't until Feb 16th. 

Pixie dust for everyone entering Neverland territory. I got Captain Hook and Jolly Roger. I knew I was stockpiling elixirs for some reason!


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

PrincessP said:


> Believe it or not....Those are better odds than mine are for getting Splash Mountain at 1.16%.


Not great odds are they. I guess the more possible drops you have available from a chest, the lower the odds are of any particular item dropping. But at least now we know, and can set our expectations appropriately!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Prince Chow Mein said:


> Not great odds are they. I guess the more possible drops you have available from a chest, the lower the odds are of any particular item dropping. But at least now we know, and can set our expectations appropriately!



Its about time, we deserve to know. I checked the frozen chests out of interest even though I have all the characters, was surprised to see 80% chance for useless magic, 80% chance for the least happiness and 25% chance for a frozen fountain. Cant see these chests being as profitable now. Maybe they will need to implement a new way to offer previous characters in the future.


----------



## littlebearfan

Since the new rewards calendar has a countdown on it, does that mean the new day starts at the same time every day? 

Before it would move later and later depending on when I collected the reward.  Eventually, it would pop up during the night, so I would have to wait until the next morning.

Just concerned about ‘missing’ a day, but if it starts at the same time every day regardless of when you collect; then that shouldn’t be a problem.  Guess we will find out in a couple of hours!

Edit to add: I waited almost an hour after the timer would have run out. Collected the reward and the timer showed 23hrs 5 minutes. So it is the same time every day!


----------



## Beccybooboo

Sorry Wendy, you need to wait Baloo and Bagheera have other business to attend to. Who would have guessed that the jungle book characters would be useful!! And apparently POC too for Hook, didnt see that coming. Also where are our gems for completing the Peter Pan set, you cant leave it as it was when it was just Tink and we got a measly amount of gems for getting 1 free character of Peter Pan- one character isnt a set anyhow. You changed it and you want 550 gems or money for Hook, this should mean we get rewarded for completing a real set.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Decisions Decisions, use my 550 gems on Hook who is always available, or wait until the next event and possibly get 2 characters that if I dont get in time my only option might be unrealistic expectations of them dropping from gem/money chests. No brainer.


----------



## figment_jii

PrincessP said:


> Believe it or not....Those are better odds than mine are for getting Splash Mountain at 1.16%.


That's better than my odds of getting Splash Mountain, which says "less than 1%" (not much better, but a smidgen better).



Beccybooboo said:


> Decisions Decisions, use my 650 gems on Hook who is always available...


Hook for me would be 550 gems...does the price vary by player?


----------



## Icebear83

Beccybooboo said:


> You have a clone....


I don’t think i read your post Saturday.  I would say great minds think alike but    I don’t want to add insult to mistaken clonery since my brain is made up half mush, half bricklike material and half healthy functioning grey matter


----------



## PrincessP

figment_jii said:


> That's better than my odds of getting Splash Mountain, which says "less than 1%" (not much better, but a smidgen better).
> ?



Interesting...


Wonder if it is because I have no character tokens to earn in platinum chests presently???  Shere Kahn and Queen are both ready and waiting to be leveled....no tokens needed. 

Do you still need character tokens given by platinum chests?


----------



## figment_jii

PrincessP said:


> Wonder if it is because I have no character tokens to earn in platinum chests presently???  Shere Kahn and Queen are both ready and waiting to be leveled....no tokens needed.


Ah yes, that must be it.  I do need the Queen's token.  That would make sense (I suppose all of the odds should sum to 100% for each chest).  Regardless, I guess that means getting Splash Mtn is pretty unlikely...


----------



## hopemax

PSA.  Today's gem award was just available for me in my Calendar, but there wasn't a popup like we used to get.  So remember to actually click into the calendar to collect it.  Tomorrow's award shows a bronze chest.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> Didn't know that there about the Jolly Roger through Merlin.  Just picked it up with my otherwise useless elixirs.  And with 800+ gems, I might as well just welcome Hook too, at this point.  I am NOT parting with fifteen bucks.


Another thing I'll have to spend elixirs on instead of buying platinum chests to get the elusive racetrack (yes I know it's now useless, but the collectionist in me can't help it).

Android update hasn't dropped yet, and if it doesn't drop till tomorrow, I wonder if android users will show 2 days missed instead of the 1 IOS users are showing for the daily calendar (per previous posts).

I'd love to know what the basis of those % calculations for the chests are.  I've opened well over 100 platinum chests, most of them with no tokens available to get in them, trying for zootopia racetrack and I still don't have it. That seems like far less than the 2.86% they are stating.


----------



## Aces86

Why am I shown as missing a day already? And the second I have to “recover”. What the heck?? Just got the update today?


----------



## Beccybooboo

figment_jii said:


> Hook for me would be 550 gems...does the price vary by player?



Oops my bad typo error


----------



## supernova

Icebear83 said:


> I don’t think i read your post Saturday.  I would say great minds think alike but    I don’t want to add insult to mistaken clonery since my brain is made up half mush, half bricklike material and half *healthy functioning grey matter*


Hopefully it's not the same crap they stick on those god-awful dry cupcakes at the subpar Be Our Guest retaurant.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Why am I shown as missing a day already? And the second I have to “recover”. What the heck?? Just got the update today?


Just the interns having some fun at all of our expenses.  Just kiss the gem goodbye and enjoy the ride.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Another thing I'll have to spend elixirs on instead of buying platinum chests to get the elusive racetrack (yes I know it's now useless, but the collectionist in me can't help it).
> 
> Android update hasn't dropped yet, and if it doesn't drop till tomorrow, I wonder if android users will show 2 days missed instead of the 1 IOS users are showing for the daily calendar (per previous posts).
> 
> I'd love to know what the basis of those % calculations for the chests are.  I've opened well over 100 platinum chests, most of them with no tokens available to get in them, trying for zootopia racetrack and I still don't have it. That seems like far less than the 2.86% they are stating.


But the Android update DID drop.  Downloaded it today at around 9:30.  Not sure why you're not seeing it.


----------



## hopemax

Aces86 said:


> Why am I shown as missing a day already? And the second I have to “recover”. What the heck?? Just got the update today?



I think everybody started with Day 2 with the option to "recover" Day 1.  However, it switched to Day 3 for me at 5PM MST.  If it's the same for everyone, Day 2 only lasted several hours not a full 24 hour cycle.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Just the interns having some fun at all of our expenses.  Just kiss the gem goodbye and enjoy the ride.


I sent in a complaint but we will see where that goes. Probably nowhere. Lol


----------



## Aces86

hopemax said:


> I think everybody started with Day 2 with the option to "recover" Day 1.  However, it switched to Day 3 for me at 5PM MST.  If it's the same for everyone, Day 2 only lasted several hours not a full 24 hour cycle.



Well that’s crap! Should start when you download the update.


----------



## 2010_Bride

There seems to be some issues. My calendar gave me today’s magic this morning, and I just logged in for the first time since this morning and the calendar just gave me the 5 gems for tomorrow’s reward.


----------



## mmmears

Any thoughts as to whether or not Hook is worth all those gems?  My gem count is much lower now thanks to Grumpy (I'm sure that is what the interns intended when they cooked up that evil plan.)



supernova said:


> Didn't know that there about the Jolly Roger through Merlin.  Just picked it up with my otherwise useless elixirs.  And with 800+ gems, I might as well just welcome Hook too, at this point.  I am NOT parting with fifteen bucks.



I'm still on the fence about paying all the gems, but I'll probably cave in at some point and get Hook.  No way is he worth $15 to me.




Beccybooboo said:


> I am glad those elixirs will be useful again.
> The only way I am getting Hook is with gems, they are not getting my money either, it will be $20+ AUD, now if only I had the update!



Me, too.  Gems all the way if I get him.  Yeah, I pretty much cleaned out my elixirs this morning getting that ride.  Better than gems at least.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

mikegood2 said:


> 350 magic for day 1 of calendar!
> 
> In fairness though, day 2 is 5 gems and 3 day streak is 20 gems.





Busybee46 said:


> 20 gems for a 3 day streak! I like



Has anyone else only gotten only 5 gems for day 3 reward (even tho it's only day 2) today stead if the 20 it says we get?


----------



## flav

mikegood2 said:


> 350 magic for day 1 of calendar!
> 
> In fairness though, day 2 is 5 gems and 3 day streak is 20 gems.


For some reason the game have decided that we were the 25th... So no day 2, like I missed it!



CuteAsMinnie said:


> Has anyone else only gotten only 5 gems for day 3 reward (even tho it's only day 2) today stead if the 20 it says we get?



Exactly


----------



## DCNC

I’m on IOS but no update. Why could that be? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Icebear83

supernova said:


> Hopefully it's not the same crap they stick on those god-awful dry cupcakes at the subpar Be Our Guest retaurant.


Hmmmm....what you are describing sounds an awful lot like fondant-quite possibly the most horrific substance ever used to decorate cakes with. Has consistancy of play doh and tastes like(expletive). Oh no..I really hope my brain isnt half fondant......


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Didn't know that there about the Jolly Roger through Merlin.  Just picked it up with my otherwise useless elixirs.  And with 800+ gems, I might as well just welcome Hook too, at this point.  I am NOT parting with fifteen bucks.



I don’t see the Jolly Roger in Merlin’s shop? Or will it show up once I complete the jungle book I assume? I feel so dumb with this update lol. Hopefully I’m just tired and ready for bed.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> But the Android update DID drop.  Downloaded it today at around 9:30.  Not sure why you're not seeing it.


Not sure why it took so long either, but the update just showed up for me about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## luther10

I've already gotten 25 gems today, LOL...  5 gems from this morning's parade + 5 gems from day 2 reward + 2 gems from 2 extra ad videos after the update this morning + 2 gems from ad videos just now regular ad time + 6 gems from character upgrades + 5 gems from tonight's parade = 25 gems

Now why can't every day be like this one?


----------



## Onceler

2010_Bride said:


> There seems to be some issues. My calendar gave me today’s magic this morning, and I just logged in for the first time since this morning and the calendar just gave me the 5 gems for tomorrow’s reward.



That sounds correct. Based on the timer in the calendar, a new day begins at midnight GMT (7 pm on the US east coast).


----------



## McCoy

The gem and chest videos reset everyday at 7pm ET as well, so the new calendar timing aligns with that schedule, which I think actually makes it easier by being more consistent.  It's just that the sudden change makes the first day awkward until everyone gets up and running.


----------



## CallieMar

Other than the pixie dust, I have had zero drops for Wendy today.  The fact that I'm still collecting for a bunch of Snow White characters probably isn't helping.  I'm not getting Hook - other than Pluto, I never buy the storyline gem characters.  I'd rather save up my gems for the next event.


----------



## 10CJ

Aces86 said:


> Why am I shown as missing a day already? And the second I have to “recover”. What the heck?? Just got the update today?



Mine was like that too. I updated a couple hours ago. The first day was past. The second day on the calendar I could recover but that had today’s date. I have already collected the prize for the 25th.


----------



## 10CJ

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Has anyone else only gotten only 5 gems for day 3 reward (even tho it's only day 2) today stead if the 20 it says we get?



I think the 20 gems is for checking in for three days in a row. The is different from the prize for day three.


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> I've already gotten 45 gems today, LOL...  5 gems from this morning's parade + 5 gems from day 2 reward + 20 gems from 3 day streak + 2 gems from 2 extra ad videos after the update this morning + 2 gems from ad videos just now regular ad time + 6 gems from character upgrades + 5 gems from tonight's parade = 45 gems
> 
> Now why can't every day be like this one?



Wow.  Now why can't I ever get the "good" bugs?  



CallieMar said:


> Other than the pixie dust, I have had zero drops for Wendy today.  The fact that I'm still collecting for a bunch of Snow White characters probably isn't helping.  I'm not getting Hook - other than Pluto, I never buy the storyline gem characters.  I'd rather save up my gems for the next event.



I'm doing slightly better, with one each of her items (and all the pixie dust I need).  So not really making any progress here either.  I also haven't splurged with the gems and bought Hook.


----------



## JamesGarvey

As permanent content, Hook can just wait with those 550 gems. Wendy drops aside from pixie dust seem to be pretty trash, but again with no time crunch its not anything game breaking. Upside is with the low drops and high quantities, I know i can still level whats left of Snow White characters without having them gum up the process.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just kinda started playing again. I still need to get the land that will connect to "Adventureland" from Frontierland. Does anyone know the best way to get magic/coin really quickly? A couple events ago really ate up my magic.

What level for which characters do the Jungle Book characters need to be to start getting the Peter Pan characters? I watched the livestream, but they didn't answer that during the livestream.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> I don’t see the Jolly Roger in Merlin’s shop? Or will it show up once I complete the jungle book I assume? I feel so dumb with this update lol. Hopefully I’m just tired and ready for bed.


Not sure, but maybe?  It was sitting there along with the reindeer antler hat stand and peppermint lollipop stand.


----------



## supernova

Icebear83 said:


> Hmmmm....what you are describing sounds an awful lot like fondant-quite possibly the most horrific substance ever used to decorate cakes with. Has consistancy of play doh and tastes like(expletive). Oh no..I really hope my brain isnt half fondant......


See, I'm now thinking that mine is... which would help to explain am awful lot.


----------



## supernova

Really interns??  Did my parade just cost 10,645 magic to run?


----------



## Beccybooboo

Aces86 said:


> I don’t see the Jolly Roger in Merlin’s shop? Or will it show up once I complete the jungle book I assume? I feel so dumb with this update lol. Hopefully I’m just tired and ready for bed.





supernova said:


> Not sure, but maybe?  It was sitting there along with the reindeer antler hat stand and peppermint lollipop stand.



First time I checked Merlins shop the reindeer and lollipop stand were alone, after closing it and going back in, it was to the left of them.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Funny how after the update Evil Queen is almost ready for level 9, and Grumpy drops have improved too, now that they are not the newest additions. It is annoying that although they are still at the start of my character book?? They are last to send out in the character task list. My OCD doesnt like that they dont match up haha.


----------



## 10CJ

Last night it would have cost me one gem to reclaim the previous day from my calendar. This morning I could watch an ad to reclaim it. I watched the ad and got the reward. My daily streak amount did not change though (still st one).


----------



## FoodLover

10CJ said:


> Last night it would have cost me one gem to reclaim the previous day from my calendar. This morning I could watch an ad to reclaim it. I watched the ad and got the reward. My daily streak amount did not change though (still st one).



It seems like reclaiming only gives you the “skipped” reward, not that day’s credit toward a streak. Particularly annoying since it sounds like everyone had a “skipped” day upon first login after the update, and many of us paid the gem expecting to get the lost streak day back.


----------



## FoodLover

Unanticipated downside of the update: I am a newish player and today is my 60th day of play, so I was supposed to get Princess Fairytale Hall as today’s reward under the old system. Now it’s grayed out in the Buildings shop, with the annotation that it’s a streak reward. If I have to wait until I hit a new 60-day streak, that is really going to annoy me!

Update: later in the day I got a popup indicating that my next reward under the old system was Princess Fairytale Hall, and so I was given the reward. I also got another popup for 40 gems! No idea what that was about, but I’ll take it.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I just went into my game, and my calendar is completely blank.  No dates, no rewards - just blank.


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Hello everyone, I've been reading this board for a long time and have finally gotten around to chiming in!  Thanks for all of the helpful tips and most of all keeping this crazy game fun when it gets sooooo frustrating!


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Funny how after the update Evil Queen is almost ready for level 9, and Grumpy drops have improved too, now that they are not the newest additions. It is annoying that although they are still at the start of my character book?? They are last to send out in the character task list. My OCD doesnt like that they dont match up haha.


It really would still be helpful to have them at the top of the task list, since Snow White is what the majority of us are still working on.  Nothing like having Mickey be at the top, who hasn't been useful to me for eons.


----------



## Icebear83

Laughing hyena27 said:


> Hello everyone, I've been reading this board for a long time and have finally gotten around to chiming in!  Thanks for all of the helpful tips and most of all keeping this crazy game fun when it gets sooooo frustrating!


Yeah its realy all about having fun and holding onto you insanity....er sanity


----------



## supernova

Alright, it's THURSDAY!!  Is everyone ready to *ROCK*... *THE*... *DOTS*??????
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Icebear83

supernova said:


> Alright, it's THURSDAY!!  Is everyone ready to *ROCK*... *THE*... *DOTS*??????
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


If its anything like seeing spots I’ve been practicing/ready for years


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Really interns??  Did my parade just cost 10,645 magic to run?



My  combination is $12,000 to run - but at least usually get some/all/more back at the end


----------



## Icebear83

TheMaxRebo said:


> My  combination is $12,000 to run - but at least usually get some/all/more back at the end


Is that high cost due to you adding the peter pan float? Im debating the worth of adding that th get magic/gems


----------



## Quellman

hopemax said:


> I think everybody started with Day 2 with the option to "recover" Day 1.  However, it switched to Day 3 for me at 5PM MST.  If it's the same for everyone, Day 2 only lasted several hours not a full 24 hour cycle.



Yea really bad. I missed the first half day since I didn't upgrade my app until almost 8PM last night!  But I knew I was supposed to get 5 Gems for day 625, so I wanted to claim those first (under the old system).  Oh well.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Ok, what’s the deal with the dots?

So I wanted to delete this but can’t.  In editing I have found out we have about 7days to help Minnie find her umbrellas and collect prizes.

Leader board rewards are platinum chests and gems, so that’s pretty cool


----------



## empresslilly

AJGolden1013 said:


> Ok, what’s the deal with the dots?
> 
> So I wanted to delete this but can’t.  In editing I have found out we have about 7days to help Minnie find her umbrellas and collect prizes.
> 
> Leader board rewards are platinum chests and gems, so that’s pretty cool


Thank for the info!


----------



## littlebearfan

AJGolden1013 said:


> Ok, what’s the deal with the dots?
> 
> So I wanted to delete this but can’t.  In editing I have found out we have about 7days to help Minnie find her umbrellas and collect prizes.
> 
> Leader board rewards are platinum chests and gems, so that’s pretty cool



And it’s 10 umbrellas at a time. As always, I had a heck of a time finding the last one!


----------



## lmmatooki

Onceler said:


> That sounds correct. Based on the timer in the calendar, a new day begins at midnight GMT (7 pm on the US east coast).


Mine is off, it let me collect the award for the 25th around 6/7 last night the 24th and for today, it says the 26th is available at the same time but it is going to still be the 25th where I am at.


----------



## supernova

Icebear83 said:


> If its anything like seeing spots I’ve been practicing/ready for years


Cataract surgery. Cleared me right up.


----------



## jenniferjim

I haven't seen the bundle for Captain hook, what is included?


----------



## rr333

I just got the update. I've been playing every day trying to get more characters' tokens collected, but I had 2 red Xs on the calendar and I'm on Day 1 for the streak.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Are the umbrellas every 4 hours? I accidently clicked on one right at 10 and haven't gotten another batch yet.
The drop rates for Hook are great(He is at level 4) the drop rates for Wendy are horrible(2 of each item so far)


----------



## SunDial

FYI to those that were asking about GEMS drops and parade floats.  I got 5 on Tuesday and 10 yesterday.


----------



## figment_jii

jenniferjim said:


> I haven't seen the bundle for Captain hook, what is included?


I found it by going into the Shop and then clicking on the Bundles tab.  This one includes:
Captain Hook
The Jolly Roger
100 Gems
All for $14.99 (USD)


----------



## Stephie0704

just updated, not getting anyway to get these new characters? I know i need to do more jungle book tasks for wendy and hook, but for peter it just says do more peter pan tasks! i take that i need to get wendy and hook to get peter? this means i need to raise 500,000 magic to unlock big thunder mountain!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Icebear83 said:


> Is that high cost due to you adding the peter pan float? Im debating the worth of adding that th get magic/gems



Yes - it has a very high cost - but also high potnlential magic reward


----------



## Aces86

Well I complained about the calendar and this is what they sent back

Players who logged in on 23.01. would have received their reward as part of the old Login Rewards system. The 'missed' day in the new calendar was included to showcase.
We wanted to include a missed day at the start of the calendar to show how this new feature works. Sorry if this caused any confusion!

Hope for your understanding and thank you for being our customer!


Insert eye roll


----------



## Aces86

Beccybooboo said:


> First time I checked Merlins shop the reindeer and lollipop stand were alone, after closing it and going back in, it was to the left of them.



It’s still not there for me. Guess I’ll see once I get through jungle book


----------



## Quellman

You can only check the calendar if you are connected to the internet.  Just a note for those who wanted to play offline for the polka dot quests.


----------



## Mayi

What does the "Turn off individual confirmation pop-up" window mean in the Busy Characters new function? I can't seem to figure out what checking it makes to it.


----------



## Linleedo

littlebearfan said:


> Since the new rewards calendar has a countdown on it, does that mean the new day starts at the same time every day?
> 
> Before it would move later and later depending on when I collected the reward.  Eventually, it would pop up during the night, so I would have to wait until the next morning.
> 
> Just concerned about ‘missing’ a day, but if it starts at the same time every day regardless of when you collect; then that shouldn’t be a problem.  Guess we will find out in a couple of hours!
> 
> Edit to add: I waited almost an hour after the timer would have run out. Collected the reward and the timer showed 23hrs 5 minutes. So it is the same time every day!



Not sure. I got 2 days the first day and then it counts down from 24 hours.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Aces86 said:


> We wanted to include a missed day at the start of the calendar to show how this new feature works.



Oh ffs.


----------



## supernova

I just checked my game and found that after picking up Hook, I am down to 183 fake gems.  After picking up the Jolly Roger, I am down to 361 fake elixirs.  However, I also just checked my wallet and found that I have a real $14.99 in there.


----------



## rr333

supernova said:


> I just checked my game and found that after picking up Hook, I am down to 183 fake gems.  After picking up the Jolly Roger, I am down to 361 fake elixirs.  However, I also just checked my wallet and found that I have a real $14.99 in there.



That is amazing!!


----------



## Quellman

Mayi said:


> What does the "Turn off individual confirmation pop-up" window mean in the Busy Characters new function? I can't seem to figure out what checking it makes to it.


I think it means that if you turn off the confirmation pop-up when you click on it to complete a task the game will not prompt you to say "are you sure you want to spend 5,083,389 gems to complete this 1 hour task".


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I just checked my game and found that after picking up Hook, I am down to 183 fake gems.  After picking up the Jolly Roger, I am down to 361 fake elixirs.  However, I also just checked my wallet and found that I have a real $14.99 in there.



Love it!  Haha.  Is Hook worth it for all those fake gems?


----------



## littlebearfan

Linleedo said:


> Not sure. I got 2 days the first day and then it counts down from 24 hours.



That’s what happened to me too. It appears it will be the same time each day - depending on your time zone. For me it’s 5:00pm. If I forget and collect at say 9:00pm, it should have a countdown from 20 hours.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Love it!  Haha.  Is Hook worth it for all those fake gems?


Can't really say yet.  I had Snow White leveling up to 24, but was able to welcome him outright.  By the time I collected the one elusive hook I needed to bring him to Level 2, I had already pulled the trigger on bringing Grumpy to 9, so I'm 3.5 hours away from getting Hook to 2.  He had an initial 4-hour task of searching for Peter Pan, and after that I was able to start him off on Wendy's ear hats.  So I haven't done much with the guy since I got him.  But I'll say one thing... if you have extra gems, he's definitely worth the 500 before he's worth $15.


----------



## xthebowdenx

So if you buy the Jolly Roger with Elixer, the bundle goes away completely. I was hoping for a reduction to maybe $9.99 for Hook.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I just checked my game and found that after picking up Hook, I am down to 183 fake gems.  After picking up the Jolly Roger, I am down to 361 fake elixirs.  However, I also just checked my wallet and found that I have a real $14.99 in there.



Got to be a big awkward to walk around with 99 cents in coins in your wallet ... but at least it is legal tender!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Can't really say yet.  I had Snow White leveling up to 24, but was able to welcome him outright.  By the time I collected the one elusive hook I needed to bring him to Level 2, I had already pulled the trigger on bringing Grumpy to 9, so I'm 3.5 hours away from getting Hook to 2.  He had an initial 4-hour task of searching for Peter Pan, and after that I was able to start him off on Wendy's ear hats.  So I haven't done much with the guy since I got him.  But I'll say one thing... if you have extra gems, he's definitely worth the 500 before he's worth $15.



Totally agree on that one.  I'm not dropping $15 on this game at this point.  Just haven't decided if I should spend the 500 gems on him.  I did that for Jack Sparrow and he added nothing to my kingdom. He's a big disappointment.  But I think it's going to take forever to get Wendy without Hook (and almost forever with him) so I'm definitely considering it.  I've got Sleepy taking up that "level up" spot for the next 23 hours or so, and now it's just Grumpy I have to work on.  That one is going to take a while since he's only at Level 8 and not even close to being ready to move to 9.  Those drops are just really slow in my kingdom.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Got to be a big awkward to walk around with 99 cents in coins in your wallet ... but at least it is legal tender!


If the old women in front of me at the supermarket can do it, then so can I, damn it.


----------



## Laughing hyena27

PrincessS121212 said:


> Another thing I'll have to spend elixirs on instead of buying platinum chests to get the elusive racetrack (yes I know it's now useless, but the collectionist in me can't help it).
> 
> Android update hasn't dropped yet, and if it doesn't drop till tomorrow, I wonder if android users will show 2 days missed instead of the 1 IOS users are showing for the daily calendar (per previous posts).
> 
> I'd love to know what the basis of those % calculations for the chests are.  I've opened well over 100 platinum chests, most of them with no tokens available to get in them, trying for zootopia racetrack and I still don't have it. That seems like far less than the 2.86% they are stating.


I think I missed something, where are the percentages listed for chests?  I got the racetrack early on, but still no splash mountain


----------



## 2010_Bride

What is the refresh rate for the Minnie umbrellas? Is it 4 or 5 hours? I know it’s not 2 or 3 (or at least in my game it’s not).


----------



## McCoy

2010_Bride said:


> What is the refresh rate for the Minnie umbrellas? Is it 4 or 5 hours? I know it’s not 2 or 3 (or at least in my game it’s not).


10 every four hours.


----------



## aussiebill10

Have been playing everyday got prompt to update so did than then find out I have missed 3 days of items got to rewind yesterday 5 gems by watching a video not concerned about the magic day one and two more the reward for total days
On top of that I thought I was using magic to get platinum chests but was using elixirs so got some expensive decorations out of the 2 I bought


----------



## Mayi

Can someone please point posts where park layouts are displayed? Can't seem to find any and I'm having trouble arranging my park, specially tomorrowland. BTW I really liked Alohaberrys Frontierland layout. Neat!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Can't really say yet.  I had Snow White leveling up to 24, but was able to welcome him outright.  By the time I collected the one elusive hook I needed to bring him to Level 2, I had already pulled the trigger on bringing Grumpy to 9, so I'm 3.5 hours away from getting Hook to 2.  He had an initial 4-hour task of searching for Peter Pan, and after that I was able to start him off on Wendy's ear hats.  So I haven't done much with the guy since I got him.  But I'll say one thing... if you have extra gems, he's definitely worth the 500 before he's worth $15.



WOW Did the interns figure out your birthday and give you the special power to take Snow White up a whole extra 14 levels?????


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> WOW Did the interns figure out your birthday and give you the special power to take Snow White up a whole extra 14 levels?????


24 hours?


----------



## Laughing hyena27

At least the umbrellas are more visible than all of the white puffy tappers!


----------



## dwlmgold

The calendar is set to GMT so when it is midnight in England, the calendar rolls over a day.  The local time will vary depending on where you are.  The east coast US is 5 hours behind GMT so a new day in the Magic Kingdom game begins at 7pm on the east coast of the US.

Another update, another season of crashes. No calendar or dots this morning.  I can crash my game at will by using the wheel on my mouse to scroll through the characters in the level up area.  I am convinced that, in the windows environment, the game is larger than some machines (including mine) can support leading to crashes.  This would explain the reluctance to add land.  They are limiting game resource requirements.  Characters can now go home to ease the computing requirements on the infrastructure beneath the game. This probably is and will be a real challenge for the developers and bad news for users.


----------



## Somnam

Just noticed Mrs Potts is a lot smaller now.


----------



## Peachkins

mmmears said:


> Totally agree on that one.  I'm not dropping $15 on this game at this point.  Just haven't decided if I should spend the 500 gems on him.  I did that for Jack Sparrow and he added nothing to my kingdom. He's a big disappointment.  But I think it's going to take forever to get Wendy without Hook (and almost forever with him) so I'm definitely considering it.  I've got Sleepy taking up that "level up" spot for the next 23 hours or so, and now it's just Grumpy I have to work on.  That one is going to take a while since he's only at Level 8 and not even close to being ready to move to 9.  Those drops are just really slow in my kingdom.



I think Jack was the only character in this game I've spent real money on, and never again.  I can't think of a single time he's helped with anything other than the usual magic collected during tasks.  I've actually had pretty good luck so far with the Wendy tokens, and I don't have Hook.  Hopefully your drops will pick up.


----------



## littlebearfan

Somnam said:


> Just noticed Mrs Potts is a lot smaller now.



She is smaller! I used the locate character option to find her in my park and still had a hard time seeing her. She is on her 24hr task and was hiding between two buildings.


----------



## Quellman

littlebearfan said:


> She is smaller! I used the locate character option to find her in my park and still had a hard time seeing her. She is on her 24hr task and was hiding between two buildings.


Prolly using one of those umbrellas in case it rains.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Snow White blue yarn ball.... 
WORST.     DROP.      RATE.      EVER
Grrrr

Thank you all for listening.
Moping away now.....


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Can't really say yet.  I had *Snow White leveling up to 24*, but was able to welcome him outright.  By the time I collected the one elusive hook I needed to bring him to Level 2, I had already pulled the trigger on bringing Grumpy to 9, so I'm 3.5 hours away from getting Hook to 2.  He had an initial 4-hour task of searching for Peter Pan, and after that I was able to start him off on Wendy's ear hats.  So I haven't done much with the guy since I got him.  But I'll say one thing... if you have extra gems, he's definitely worth the 500 before he's worth $15.





wisshhuponastar7 said:


> WOW Did the interns figure out your birthday and give you the special power to take Snow White up a whole extra 14 levels?????





supernova said:


> 24 hours?


Must admit I also read it as leveling up to 24. 

Figured it was just @supernova being his typical smart (you know what) self. 

Was gonna post my typical smart (you know what) response, and like usual, it was gonna be a brilliant response, but re-read it and figured he ment 24 hours.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mikegood2 said:


> Must admit I also read it as leveling up to 24.
> 
> Figured it was just @supernova being his typical smart (you know what) self.
> 
> Was gonna post my typical smart (you know what) response, and like usual, it was gonna be a brilliant response, but re-read it and figured he ment 24 hours.



100% understood the intent, but my mom’s an English teacher so I can’t help but notice these things...particularly since Hook was then mentioned by level, not by hour. Cmon y’all, it was a joke! gotta make sure we all stay one step smarter than those interns...


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Has anyone found the busy character finder useful yet? I’m not sure I get why it needed to be clogging my screen in a crowded park while I’m looking for tappers. Does anyone just LOVE it and want to let me know what I’m missing?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Does anyone know what levels the Jungle Book characters need to be to unlock the Peter Pan quests?

Also, what strategies do all of you use to get magic at a higher rate? I need to clear some land.


----------



## bartleyosu

lmmatooki said:


> Mine is off, it let me collect the award for the 25th around 6/7 last night the 24th and for today, it says the 26th is available at the same time but it is going to still be the 25th where I am at.


me too


----------



## Princess4

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Has anyone found the busy character finder useful yet? I’m not sure I get why it needed to be clogging my screen in a crowded park while I’m looking for tappers. Does anyone just LOVE it and want to let me know what I’m missing?


someone on reddit said they main reason they liked it is they can see if characters are finishing up in 30 min but you were planing to go to sleep in 15 min you know to stay up a bit to collect from them all so they are working while you sleep vs waiting to be collected from


----------



## hopemax

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Also, what strategies do all of you use to get magic at a higher rate? I need to clear some land.



Shorter tasks earn magic faster.  I don't have the patience to keep sending everyone off on 1 hour tasks (or even shorter ones), so I've been doing 2 hour tasks.  Also, like there are videos for gems, there are videos for magic.  Click the + next to the Magic Counter, and in the upper left there is a button for videos.  Just be careful not convert your gems to magic.  It seems to be 122 or 123 magic per video.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Has anyone found the busy character finder useful yet? I’m not sure I get why it needed to be clogging my screen in a crowded park while I’m looking for tappers. Does anyone just LOVE it and want to let me know what I’m missing?





Princess4 said:


> someone on reddit said they main reason they liked it is they can see if characters are finishing up in 30 min but you were planing to go to sleep in 15 min you know to stay up a bit to collect from them all so they are working while you sleep vs waiting to be collected from



I was wondering that too - really don't see the point.  I do get the point you raised @Princess4 - but that seems like pretty minimal value to make it worthwhile having the feature vs a lot of other things they could have done


----------



## JamesGarvey

The point of the busy tool is to tempt whales to pay gems to speed up tasks by making them easily accessible in one place.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Has anyone found the busy character finder useful yet? I’m not sure I get why it needed to be clogging my screen in a crowded park while I’m looking for tappers. Does anyone just LOVE it and want to let me know what I’m missing?


No.  I'm not using it, so you're not alone.  Pointless feature for me.  Especially as a gem-waster.  I don't mind having tons of those wish kids wandering my park, with their wishes going unanswered.  Kind of makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## bopper

Now you can see "Busy Characters"...what use is this?


----------



## mmmears

I'm not seeing it as particularly useful either.


----------



## wingweaver84

It's a little useful for me,since I can see how much time is left on tasks(I get pretty impatient). Status so far:

-finally finished unlocking the area in front of the Adventureland portal and sent Rapunzel and Flynn off to fight Gothel;thankfully it's in 4 hour intervals and no,I don't have Maximus. Gonna take a heckuva long time.
-unlocked Minnie's Halloween costume to get ears for Nick;so far I've got 10.
-unlocked the 2nd chest slot,currently I have both a silver and a bronze chest.
-bought the PoTC float,but with having run parades with floats that only offer potions and gems,it doesn't seem to help the gem drop rate.Maybe if I invest in the Cinderella,Jungle Book and Peter Pan floats..(which will cost about 135 gems in total!)

Right now dividing my time between DMK and Pocket Planes.


----------



## mmmears

I finally bought Hook with my saved gems and now every time I turn on the game I see that small # of gems left and that doesn't make me happy.  I hope he was worth it.  At least getting him redeems Jack Sparrow just a little bit since he can now do something useful and look for items for Hook.  Oh, the irony...


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> I finally bought Hook with my saved gems and now every time I turn on the game I see that small # of gems left and that doesn't make me happy.  I hope he was worth it.  At least getting him redeems Jack Sparrow just a little bit since he can now do something useful and look for items for Hook.  Oh, the irony...



It's nice to have Hook, because he actually is "easy" to get tokens for.  Wendy is all epic tokens I think and the number of tokens are INSANE!  I already have hook up to level three.

In addition to that, I opened the next days prize on the calendar.  A silver chest!

I fell as though we should all do a month long challenge.  For the month of February, open all chest and keep in your cauldron anything you don't need.  Then at the end of the month, take a stock list of what you're getting rid of from a month's worth of chests.  I'm going to do my best to do this.

Good luck to all in gaining Wendy, Hook, Peter, and the Jolly Roger.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Laughing hyena27 said:


> I think I missed something, where are the percentages listed for chests?  I got the racetrack early on, but still no splash mountain


Go to the treasure room screen and in the top left corner tap/click on the button that says rewards.  Then if you tap/click on any possible item, it will give you more info about the item, including the percent chance of you getting that item (based on how many items are available in your chest; your odds of getting something better will improve as you remove possible tokens from your chest by maxing them out for that character)


----------



## Laughing hyena27

PrincessS121212 said:


> Go to the treasure room screen and in the top left corner tap/click on the button that says rewards.  Then if you tap/click on any possible item, it will give you more info about the item, including the percent chance of you getting that item (based on how many items are available in your chest; your odds of getting something better will improve as you remove possible tokens from your chest by maxing them out for that character)


Awesome, thank you


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Laughing hyena27 said:


> Awesome, thank you


Wow, so my odds of getting Splash Mountain are 1.16%


----------



## lmmatooki

Well because Wendy is going to take her sweet time getting in the kingdom, I have continued to level people up and I am hoping to have everyone to 10 (except the characters we just got) by the time they drop something new on us.

Posted Jan 11th to Jan 18th to now (Jan 26th)

Bullseye: Ready for 8 Ready for 9 ...Same
Alien: Ready for 5 (I keep forgetting about leveling these 2 guys because they are all by their lonesome haha) Same ...Same

Chief Bogo: 8 Ready for 9 ...Same

Bagheera: Ready for 6 Same ...Ready for 7
Mowgli: Ready for 7 Ready for 8 ...Same
Baloo: Ready for 5 Ready for 6 ...Same
King Louie: Ready for 5 Ready for 6 ...Same
Shere Khan: 2 Same  (I hate leveling him up, I have been needing one more token this whole time) ...3

Simba: 9 Ready for 10...Edit: Leveling him up now ...10
Scar: 6 Ready for 8 ...Same

Aladdin: 9 Ready for 10 ...10
Abu: 8 Ready for 9 ...10
Carpet: Ready for 9 Same ...Same
Jafar: 5 6 ...Ready for 7
Iago: 8 Ready for 9 ...Same
Genie: 9 Ready for 10 ...10

Alice: Ready for 6 6 ...Ready for 7
Mad Hatter: Ready for 8 Ready for 9 ...10
March Hare: Ready for 7 Same ...Same
White Rabbit: Ready for 6 Ready for 7 ...Ready for 8
Caterpillar: Ready for 6 Ready for 7 ...Same
Queen of Hearts: 4 5 ...Ready for 6
Cheshire Cat: Ready for 6 Ready for 7 ...Same

Bashful: Ready for 5 Ready for 6 ...Ready for 7
Doc: Ready for 6 Ready for 6 ...Ready for 7
Sneezy: Ready for 5 Ready for 6 ...Same
Dopey: Ready for 4 Ready for 6 ...Same
Happy: 3 Ready for 6 ...Same
Snow White: 4 Ready for 6 ...Same
Evil Queen: 2 Ready for 5 Edit: she is at 5 now ...Ready for 6
Grumpy: 4 5 ...Ready for 6
Sleepy: 4 5 ...Ready for 6

And then for Peter Pan add.
Wendy: 2/35 and 7/35
Hook: Ready for 2


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was wondering that too - really don't see the point.  I do get the point you raised @Princess4 - but that seems like pretty minimal value to make it worthwhile having the feature vs a lot of other things they could have done





JamesGarvey said:


> The point of the busy tool is to tempt whales to pay gems to speed up tasks by making them easily accessible in one place.





supernova said:


> No.  I'm not using it, so you're not alone.  Pointless feature for me.  Especially as a gem-waster.  I don't mind having tons of those wish kids wandering my park, with their wishes going unanswered.  Kind of makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.



I quess visually I just hate that its not in line with anything except the chests you still need to find around the park...I understood that “popping out” so that youd know to go look for the chests...but at least it disappears when youve collected them all. idk just doesnt seem equal to some of the non-character gameplay additions like Merlin’s Cauldron or the recent home feature even.


----------



## luther10

So how bad is the storyline in this Peter Pan update? (I'm still on Zootopia, so still have some ways to go till I get to this part) 
Captain Hook is an optional premium character, and that means no epic battle, and the Lost Boys are missing in action.... so what are the rest of the characters going to do?  Surely Tinklebell is not helping Peter and Wendy get ready for a date??? 

Such a missed opportunity not making Peter Pan an event... It really deserves to be one heck of an amazing adventure, with Peter and hook fighting it all at the end... oh well...


----------



## JamesGarvey

Given the grind needed to welcome Wendy, it will be a while before any of us can tell you how the added story is. That said, many players were burned out on back t back to back limited time events, especially given the RNG torture that was Snow White.


----------



## aussiebill10

Blue yarn balls 0 for 8 attempts looks like another She Khan


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> So how bad is the storyline in this Peter Pan update? (I'm still on Zootopia, so still have some ways to go till I get to this part)
> Captain Hook is an optional premium character, and that means no epic battle, and the Lost Boys are missing in action.... so what are the rest of the characters going to do?  Surely Tinklebell is not helping Peter and Wendy get ready for a date???
> 
> Such a missed opportunity not making Peter Pan an event... It really deserves to be one heck of an amazing adventure, with Peter and hook fighting it all at the end... oh well...


Pretty damn awful so far.  Tinkerbell has zero new tasks so far to continue the storyline.  Hook is at 4 and has done only one task, maybe two (can't remember and I don't follow the tasks all too closely).  Wendy is going to take forever to collect for.  So yeah, this storyline is a bust.  Though to quote Alice Kramden, "Remember, we asked for it..."


----------



## Laughing hyena27

AlohaBerry said:


> Snow White blue yarn ball....
> WORST.     DROP.      RATE.      EVER
> Grrrr
> 
> Thank you all for listening.
> Moping away now.....


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Why would you say that?  I have 3 yarn balls and 1 ear so far


----------



## go oilers go

So I don't have Hook, but Wendy is at 7 and 7...this is gonna take a while .  On the plus side, Sher Khan is finally at level 10

Anyone still waiting to start the Minnie umbrella event?


----------



## Windwaker4444

go oilers go said:


> So I don't have Hook, but Wendy is at 7 and 7...this is gonna take a while .  On the plus side, Sher Khan is finally at level 10
> 
> Anyone still waiting to start the Minnie umbrella event?


Just started mine.  I'm at 38 with 10 umbrellas.  Number 1 is at 70.  Pretty sure I'll get the platinum chest at this rate.  After all, I have a less than 1% chance of finally getting Splash Mountain.  Gotta go for it!!!!!!


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> Snow White blue yarn ball....
> WORST.     DROP.      RATE.      EVER
> Grrrr
> 
> Thank you all for listening.
> Moping away now.....


Wait... Snow White is requiring blue yarn balls now too?  I'm NEVER going to catch up.  I'm still busy trying to collect them for Wendy!!


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Given the grind needed to welcome Wendy, it will be a while before any of us can tell you how the added story is. That said, many players were burned out on back t back to back limited time events, especially given the RNG torture that was Snow White.



Yup.  It's going to take a long time before we really know.  And even if it would be nice to have more characters, they don't have to make an event to make this interesting.   I am still VERY THANKFUL that this isn't a timed event.  Those are all stress and no fun for me.



Laughing hyena27 said:


> Why would you say that?  I have 3 yarn balls and 1 ear so far



Exactly.  Those drops aren't bad at all, are they? 



supernova said:


> Wait... Snow White is requiring blue yarn balls now too?  I'm NEVER going to catch up.  I'm still busy trying to collect them for Wendy!!


----------



## CallieMar

I have 7 yarn balls and 4 ears. This will take forever! I have a bunch of characters ready to go to level 10 so I’m doing that while I collect, hopefully makes the drop rate a little easier.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> I have 7 yarn balls and 4 ears. This will take forever! I have a bunch of characters ready to go to level 10 so I’m doing that while I collect, hopefully makes the drop rate a little easier.



I'm currently at 11 & 5, a far cry from the 35 of each I need.  At least this let me level up all my Snow White characters without worrying about tying up the spot in case Wendy needed it.


----------



## Icebear83

I just cleared the land that becomes available after you defeat zurg. If i clear curse in alice in wonderland area does that start a wonderland part of the game?


----------



## wingweaver84

Icebear83 said:


> I just cleared the land that becomes available after you defeat zurg. If i clear curse in alice in wonderland area does that start a wonderland part of the game?



No. AiW was one of the limited time events and no land expansions were connected with it.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Wait... Snow White is requiring blue yarn balls now too?  I'm NEVER going to catch up.  I'm still busy trying to collect them for Wendy!!



You beat me to this lol


----------



## karmstr112

hopemax said:


> Shorter tasks earn magic faster.  I don't have the patience to keep sending everyone off on 1 hour tasks (or even shorter ones), so I've been doing 2 hour tasks.  Also, like there are videos for gems, there are videos for magic.  Click the + next to the Magic Counter, and in the upper left there is a button for videos.  Just be careful not convert your gems to magic.  It seems to be 122 or 123 magic per video.



Thanks for the tip, I never knew about the magic videos.


----------



## AlohaBerry

supernova said:


> Wait... Snow White is requiring blue yarn balls now too?  I'm NEVER going to catch up.  I'm still busy trying to collect them for Wendy!!



Um... Yeah.... Snow White...  Wendy same diff? WHOOPS!!!!! She (Wendy) still has the worst drop ever!!!!! Oh, and now I have a whopping 3 yarn balls, 10 ears, maxed at bottles of green stuff, Hook at level 3. Maybe by Easter I can get Wendy and put Pluto back in his bunny suit. Oh wait! He still has his bunny suit in from last year. I guess I will spend 30 ish days doing all my level 10 24-hour tasks while Wendy dreams of showing up!!!!


----------



## AlohaBerry

Okay, so this calender streak thing... Of us regular longer than a year and a half players, was there ever a day you missed? Nope. No way. Just sayin' 

And to the person who was denied his 60th day reward of the fairy hall, I am so sorry. It will be a low magic yield, but a frequent place for fairies and princesses to go do tasks. 

Harrumph. Joining the team of grumps. Gonna go hit some spotty parasols for stress relief.


----------



## luther10

I want to clarify what I said earlier... yeah, I don't mind regular updates with permanent content, I think we can all use a break here and there... but why does it have to be Peter Pan?  When I think about Peter Pan, first thing comes to mind is the epic battle between Peter Pan and Hook... and it deserves to have one here in the game (come on, even the god awful Mother Gothel has a battle...)
Peter Pan is way too epic to not be an event, and having Hook as a gem character is just so SAD (even more so than making Wall-E a premium character over EVE)... The awesome villain becomes totally forgettable now... And because there is no epic battle, there is zero chance for the Lost Boys to show up later on in the game...
There are so many other movies that they can do, movies like Pinocchio, Dumbo, Hunchback of Notre Dame, Princess and the Frog, Lilo and Stitch, Lady and the Tramp, Winnie the Pooh and maybe even Sword in the Stone (I'm sure Merlin can use some company), all work better as permanent content...


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

AlohaBerry said:


> Okay, so this calender streak thing... Of us regular longer than a year and a half players, was there ever a day you missed? Nope. No way. Just sayin'
> 
> And to the person who was denied his 60th day reward of the fairy hall, I am so sorry. It will be a low magic yield, but a frequent place for fairies and princesses to go do tasks.
> 
> Harrumph. Joining the team of grumps. Gonna go hit some spotty parasols for stress relief.



Mine shows me logging in for 5 consecutive days in the upper left hand corner...but only shows green check marks on Day 1 and Day 2 of the streak rewards on the right...Im not getting it they should most definetely match.


----------



## pooh'smate

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Mine shows me logging in for 5 consecutive days in the upper left hand corner...but only shows green check marks on Day 1 and Day 2 of the streak rewards on the right...Im not getting it they should most definetely match.



It is because the first reward for a "streak" of checking in was awarded after 3 days. Then the streak rewards counter restarts after you get your reward. That is why they don't match.


----------



## CaptHook34

8 yarn balls 12 ears hats - at least the jungle book characters are helping out


----------



## go oilers go

I wanted to see how much magic I spent to get Sher Khan to level 10, so I checked wiki, and it came to 1,831,979 without level 9 as they had a question mark next to that amount.  So at least 2 million magic from start to finish


----------



## AJGolden1013

go oilers go said:


> I wanted to see how much magic I spent to get Sher Khan to level 10, so I checked wiki, and it came to 1,831,979 without level 9 as they had a question mark next to that amount.  So at least 2 million magic from start to finish



It would be interesting to know how much character cost start to finish. So that’s kind of cool although that is also insane that it did cost so muc.  I feel like all the Peter Pan characters will be the same type of cost

Best wishes to all


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

pooh'smate said:


> It is because the first reward for a "streak" of checking in was awarded after 3 days. Then the streak rewards counter restarts after you get your reward. That is why they don't match.



Ohhhhh so instead of rewarding you for say, a 10 day streak after 10 days, you’d have a 3 day streak, a 5 day streak, and a 10 day streak in say 18 days? I absolutely missed that. thankyou!


----------



## pooh'smate

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Ohhhhh so instead of rewarding you for say, a 10 day streak after 10 days, you’d have a 3 day streak, a 5 day streak, and a 10 day streak in say 18 days? I absolutely missed that. thankyou!



Correct


----------



## LeCras

I'm at 14 yarn balls and 16 ear hats, which I'm pretty pleased with. Hook is at level 6, need two more Captain's Hook to level him up. Currently levelling Grumpy up to ten - that feels sooo good!


----------



## weeniecat2442

I still havent gotten an option to update my game.  I have a Windows Asus Tablet.  Ive re started many times.  
Getting pretty sick of those Christmas decorations!


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> I want to clarify what I said earlier... yeah, I don't mind regular updates with permanent content, I think we can all use a break here and there... but why does it have to be Peter Pan?  When I think about Peter Pan, first thing comes to mind is the epic battle between Peter Pan and Hook... and it deserves to have one here in the game (come on, even the god awful Mother Gothel has a battle...)
> Peter Pan is way too epic to not be an event, and having Hook as a gem character is just so SAD (even more so than making Wall-E a premium character over EVE)... The awesome villain becomes totally forgettable now... And because there is no epic battle, there is zero chance for the Lost Boys to show up later on in the game..


I truthfully couldn't see them bothering to add the Lost Boys to this game.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> You beat me to this lol


I win!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Where are they now?

I like playing this game every so often

Toy Alien - collecting for 7 - he's going to take a long time I think

Captain Hook - collecting for 5
Wendy - 10/35 yarn balls, 12/35 ears - drop rates are like Shere Khan I feel - it's take a VERY long time to collect her things, which is a reason I should be glad it's mean story line.  I do prefer the aggravation of long drop rates for PERMANENT CONTENT over the stress of a timed event.  That is a weird sentence

Shere Khan - collecting for 9

Queen of Hearts - collecting for 10

Bashful - ready to move to 10
Doc - ready to move to 10
Sneezy - ready to move to 10
Snow White - collecting for 10
The Queen - collecting for 8
Grumpy - collecting for 10
Sleepy - ready for 9

All other characters are at 10

As far east he calendar goes, it's not a bad thing so far, although I am not pleased with the breaking up of consecutive days.  The first 3 days, then you get 20 gems, that's great, then it resents back to one and you have to get to five.  That seems strange to me.

I collected enough umbrellas to get Minnie's ears stand, and I don't think I'll get a platinum chest, because I'm ranked 564 or something like that, but that's okay, I'll get some gems so that's a good thing.


----------



## AJGolden1013

go oilers go said:


> I wanted to see how much magic I spent to get Sher Khan to level 10, so I checked wiki, and it came to 1,831,979 without level 9 as they had a question mark next to that amount.  So at least 2 million magic from start to finish



I have Shere Khan at 8 now and collecting for 9 - magic cost is 250,700.


----------



## mmmears

mmmears said:


> I'm currently at 11 & 5, a far cry from the 35 of each I need.  At least this let me level up all my Snow White characters without worrying about tying up the spot in case Wendy needed it.



And 22 hours later I am basically in the same place, with 12 & 5.  Ugh.  My little characters are not good at finding Wendy's items.


----------



## hopemax

weeniecat2442 said:


> I still havent gotten an option to update my game.  I have a Windows Asus Tablet.  Ive re started many times.
> Getting pretty sick of those Christmas decorations!



What happens when you go to the Disney Magic Kingdoms page in the Windows Store?  The day the update came out, I went into the store, and I could see it start downloading.  I find just opening the game unreliable for updating on my Windows laptop, and have to force Windows to check for app updates via the store.


----------



## go oilers go

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have Shere Khan at 8 now and collecting for 9 - magic cost is 250,700.



So 2,082,679 total for Sher Khan...crazy!


----------



## Beccybooboo

mmmears said:


> And 22 hours later I am basically in the same place, with 12 & 5.  Ugh.  My little characters are not good at finding Wendy's items.



Doing better than me lol. I have 4 of each!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> As far as the calendar goes, it's not a bad thing so far, although I am not pleased with the breaking up of consecutive days.



Needs to be done this way. Having the days broken up means that you get another chance on the next reward if you miss one.
If you had to log in everyday without missing a day to get every reward. Then if you missed one day then you would miss every other reward in the future.


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I collected enough umbrellas to get Minnie's ears stand, and I don't think I'll get a platinum chest, because I'm ranked 564 or something like that, but that's okay, I'll get some gems so that's a good thing.



Same I am rank 463, thats fine with me, I only wanted the Minnie Ears Stand, dont need anymore platinum chests, I have 4 waiting to be opened. Gems would be nice, but not logging in non stop 4 hourly for 20 gems, I have better things to do.


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Where are they now?



Nice progress.
I finally got to upgrade both Evil Queen and Grumpy to 9, so now they are collecting for 10. Grumpy is upgrading to 9 now. Sleepy will be going to 9 when the character book is free, then on to the final characters who need to be maxed out, Snow White, Baloo, Bagheera, Mowgli, Alice, Mad Hatter and Hare then everyone else will be maxed except for 
Shere Khan 5/8 5/8 for level 9
Alien 0/20 8/20 for level 10
Grumpy ?/? ?/?
Evil Queen 5/20 1/20

Focus will be on Peter Pan til our next event. I agree with you storyline slow progress like jungle book is better than rushed event so soon after Snow White.

Wendy 4/35 4/35
Hook - refusing to spend my 709 gems until I know who is coming to the Kingdom next, if it is Winnie the Pooh, Tigger could be a premium and I would rather have him bouncing around my park.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> I win!



And here is your reward a flag of corona


----------



## AJGolden1013

Beccybooboo said:


> Needs to be done this way. Having the days broken up means that you get another chance on the next reward if you miss one.
> If you had to log in everyday without missing a day to get every reward. Then if you missed one day then you would miss every other reward in the future.



That does make sense, I hadn't thought about that.  I do remember in the livestream they mentioned about figuring out a way to reward people who have very high consecutive days.  I hope it's not a sun dial. 



Beccybooboo said:


> Same I am rank 463, thats fine with me, I only wanted the Minnie Ears Stand, dont need anymore platinum chests, I have 4 waiting to be opened. Gems would be nice, but not logging in non stop 4 hourly for 20 gems, I have better things to do.



Agreed - life has to be lived, for me that was going to a community get together, teaching a gym class, grocery shopping, and laundry



Beccybooboo said:


> Nice progress.
> I finally got to upgrade both Evil Queen and Grumpy to 9, so now they are collecting for 10. Grumpy is upgrading to 9 now. Sleepy will be going to 9 when the character book is free, then on to the final characters who need to be maxed out, Snow White, Baloo, Bagheera, Mowgli, Alice, Mad Hatter and Hare then everyone else will be maxed except for
> Shere Khan 5/8 5/8 for level 9
> Alien 0/20 8/20 for level 10
> Grumpy ?/? ?/?
> Evil Queen 5/20 1/20
> 
> Focus will be on Peter Pan til our next event. I agree with you storyline slow progress like jungle book is better than rushed event so soon after Snow White.
> 
> Wendy 4/35 4/35
> Hook - refusing to spend my 709 gems until I know who is coming to the Kingdom next, if it is Winnie the Pooh, Tigger could be a premium and I would rather have him bouncing around my park.



Great progress for you too!  I really hope Winnie the Pooh is next as well.  I do know that I am OCD about collecting all the characters and every few months, I will purchase a gem package, hopefully when it's on sale, so that I can get the premium characters.  It's a bad habit to have, and yet, I have it.  I need a job now to support this habit, so let's hope I get a job before the next update,


----------



## wingweaver84

I don't know about Winnie the Pooh;if they finally get around to unlocking the Adventureland portal,it's more likely we'll get the additional characters for PotC since the pirate ship's right there.Or,since it's an aquatic area,The Little Mermaid. The movie's 30th anniversary's not for another year,though.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

wingweaver84 said:


> I don't know about Winnie the Pooh;if they finally get around to unlocking the Adventureland portal,it's more likely we'll get the additional characters for PotC since the pirate ship's right there.Or,since it's an aquatic area,The Little Mermaid. The movie's 30th anniversary's not for another year,though.



Screw new area just give me the ability to take POTC to level 10 LIKE LITERALLY EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Playing the update game, since my last update on the 17th:

I've accomplished the below in purple:

*Snow White*
Bashful – 5 8 9, almost ready for 10
Doc – 7 8, ready for 9 MAXED
Sneezy – 7 9 ready for 10
Dopey – 6 8 MAXED
Happy – 6 8 9, 2 tokens away from ready
Snow – 5 7, almost ready for 8 2 tokens away from 9
Queen - leveling to 5 right now 6, going to 7 tonight 8
Grumpy – 5 6 7
Sleepy – 5 leveling to 7 8 now 

*Toy Story*
Toy Alien - 7, 1 token away from ready to level to 8 8, halfway to 9

*Alice In Wonderland*
Alice – 9 ready to level up   MAXED
Mad Hatter - 9, ready to level up MAXED
White Rabbit-9, ready to level up MAXED
Queen Of Hearts – 9 7 tokens away from ready  waiting for evil queen to be done with tokens to level up to 9, before taking her off token quests to level up

*Peter Pan*
Hook - 3
Wendy - 3 yarn, 14 ears.  Her darn yarn just won't drop for me, despite every character available working on it.

Overall I'm still happy w/ my progress.  With the way things are going, I will probably be done maxing all the SW characters except queen, snow, grumpy, and sleepy before I can even welcome wendy unless her drops improve, and I wouldn't be surprised if I have hook maxed before I finish maxing the SW characters.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## PrincessS121212

For new things, they will probably do a mini event for the lunar festival in February with all the new costumes saying coming soon in the costume show.
I don't know about anyone else's games, but my chests are always found in the same 6 locations in the park around main street EXCEPT when they are tweaking the game to add new content.  As of midday yesterday, my chests were all in adventure land, where they haven't been since the Aladdin event, so I wouldn't be surprised if the next piece of land they unlock is over there.  I can also sometimes see slightly more/wider views of the river at the front/left side of adventure land, which also makes me think they are playing with the area's parameters.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So out of curiosity, does anyone have ALL the characters, minus Hook, Peter, and Wendy and have more than 5million magic?


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> So out of curiosity, does anyone have ALL the characters, minus Hook, Peter, and Wendy and have more than 5million magic?



Yes, but with hardly any magic to spare. Currently at 5,278,480 magic. 

Ever sense they added the send home feature I basically send all characters that don’t collect items home. Only real exception is is I return someone because some brat wants them for happiness In that case I’ll send them on 1 or 2 hour jobs for the rest of the day and send them home before I go to sleep. As long as I’m above 5M magic I’ll continue doing this. If/when I fall below 5M, I’ll send more characters out on shorter jobs.


----------



## wnwardii

AJGolden1013 said:


> So out of curiosity, does anyone have ALL the characters, minus Hook, Peter, and Wendy and have more than 5million magic?



Yes.  I have over 7M magic and all of the characters, except the new Peter Pan ones.  But I still don't have that elusive Zootopia Racetrack.     Similar to PP, I keep most people "home" and only send out those characters that need to do something or collect tokens for other characters.  However, I have decided to just keep sending out the characters on short tasks until their "happiness" is requested.  Just saves me a few clicks and they keep racking up some magic.


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> And here is your reward a flag of corona


Yes!  Elixirs for all!


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> So out of curiosity, does anyone have ALL the characters, minus Hook, Peter, and Wendy and have more than 5million magic?


Every character (minus Wendy and Peter), and every attraction (minus Peter Pan's Flight and Lost Boys' Hideout).  13,674,094 in magic.


----------



## SunDial

AJGolden1013 said:


> I hope it's not a sun dial.



Hey now.  There is nothing wrong with me!!!!


----------



## SunDial

AJGolden1013 said:


> So out of curiosity, does anyone have ALL the characters, minus Hook, Peter, and Wendy and have more than 5million magic?



There are a couple of premium characters I don't have.  I have been right around 14.5 million for the last couple of months.     My Snow White and Alice characters are at 8, 9, or 10.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

AJGolden1013 said:


> So out of curiosity, does anyone have ALL the characters, minus Hook, Peter, and Wendy and have more than 5million magic?


I have everything but Peter and Wendy and the 2 new attractions and have 14.5 million
Just have to max out
Grumpy level 9
Hook level 7


----------



## AJGolden1013

I’m very impressed with all the people who have so much magic.  I have all the characters ,I used Peter and Wendy and all the attractions minus the PP stuff and Splash Mountain, and I’m hovering around 3M.  Sometimes abover sometimes just below when I level someone up.  I’m assuming once I’m all caught up on my characters and still send them out for tasks I’ll increase my magic count.  I know for right now I don’t see myself getting to 4M anytime soon, because Peter Pan is a mega magic character grouping.  Thanks to all who replied.  

Wendy is at 12 yarns and 15 hats, so maybe in two weeks I’ll have her.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> What happens when you go to the Disney Magic Kingdoms page in the Windows Store?  The day the update came out, I went into the store, and I could see it start downloading.  I find just opening the game unreliable for updating on my Windows laptop, and have to force Windows to check for app updates via the store.



I always do the same on my iPhone as well - when I first see people have gotten the update I go to the appstore and look at the list of apps that have updates ready and scroll down and generally will see Disney Magic Kingdoms with an update - sometimes if I search for Disney Magic Kingdoms it won't indicate there is an update, I have to go to that list of ready updates


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> So out of curiosity, does anyone have ALL the characters, minus Hook, Peter, and Wendy and have more than 5million magic?



yes, I have all the characters (though not all at the maximum level yet - still working on upping the Alien and some of the Snow White characters, rest are all at max) and I have about 11.5m magic


----------



## wingweaver84

How do people end up with so much magic??


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> How do people end up with so much magic??



My guess is that most of us, who started playing close to when the game was released, are likely to have more magic. There was a time when they weren’t releasing players as quickly as they have been lately, and leveling costs for characters/lands were considerably less expensive. I remember there was a 4 ot 5 month period without anything new content to spend on, so our magic flow was considerably higher.

It’s funny I can remember complaining at that time that there wasn’t enough content in the game and now I’m complaining that they’re releasing to much. I guess the only consistent is that I’m complaining about the game.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

If y’all are having a hard time with Wendy drops make sure you have the float. It’s dropped an item every time I’ve run it so she’s at 14/35 & 15/35 for me.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> If y’all are having a hard time with Wendy drops make sure you have the float. It’s dropped an item every time I’ve run it so she’s at 14/35 & 15/35 for me.


I agree. Not sure if mine has dropped every time but I would say almost every time it has. I am at 17/35 and 13/35.


----------



## LeCras

Hmm it's dropping mostly Hook items for me. Maybe I should stop levelling him up until I have welcomed Wendy.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Beccybooboo said:


> Sleepy will be going to 9 when the character book is free



Went to level up Sleepy to what I thought was level 9, saw the countdown was 24 hrs and realised he was done woohoo


----------



## Busybee46

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Screw new area just give me the ability to take POTC to level 10 LIKE LITERALLY EVERYONE ELSE.


AH but it will be worth waiting for Davy Jones, Barbarossa,  Blackbeard and Calypso...


----------



## Busybee46

Well in case any other newer players are wondering. I defeated Mother Gothel, then the Peter Pan characters changed from saying 'defeat Mother Gothel' to 'complete more Jungle Book quests' or something like that. So it will be a while yet for me! Getting enough potions for levelling up etc is a constant challenge at the moment, and my character book requires over 900k to level up all those that are ready to go the next one up, (plus over 600 hours, eek!)


----------



## Busybee46

Not sure if this works, to upload a file? It is a copy of my character spreadsheet. I find it hard to keep track of who needs attention otherwise... I like to try and make sure that most characters are 'gainfully employed' earning tokens as well as potions...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I just noticed that on the calendar page, in the upper left it lists your totals for how many times you have collected the daily reward - the total consecutive and then grand total

I am at 6 days consecutive and 635 total collections


----------



## McCoy

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just noticed that on the calendar page, in the upper left it lists your totals for how many times you have collected the daily reward - the total consecutive and then grand total
> 
> I am at 6 days consecutive and 635 total collections


That's funny, because I checked that also and sounds like we started right around the same time. 6 consecutive days, and 637 total for me....


----------



## xthebowdenx

27/70 for Wendy now bc I haven’t gotten Hook yet. I’m 100% okay with that progress so far since I have everyone else at 9 or maxed.


----------



## mmmears

xthebowdenx said:


> 27/70 for Wendy now bc I haven’t gotten Hook yet. I’m 100% okay with that progress so far since I have everyone else at 9 or maxed.



Nah, you're doing really well.  I'm 27/70 too, and I have Hook.  He hasn't been helping all that much.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Busybee46 said:


> View attachment 298954
> Not sure if this works, to upload a file? It is a copy of my character spreadsheet. I find it hard to keep track of who needs attention otherwise... I like to try and make sure that most characters are 'gainfully employed' earning tokens as well as potions...



This is very impressive. Nice work.


----------



## McNs

Update from me - it's easier to list my level 10 Characters and who I am introducing, everyone else is either in between or not at that point.
Level 10:
Pluto
Mickey
Minnie
Goofy
Woody
Tink
Elizabeth Swan (max level 6)
Will Turner (max level 6)

Introducing Prince Philip and Judy Hopps

First special event was Alice so lots of missing characters that I'm not likely to get, not going to bother with chests...


----------



## aussiebill10

So glad this isn’t timed event zero balls of twine and 3 ears since prompted to welcome Wendy


----------



## supernova

Guess I should give a character update:

Grumpy - 10 hats away from Level 10
Queen - 15 boxes and 14 hats away from Level 10
Hook - 4 hooks and 4 hats away from Level 7
Wendy - need 12 yarn balls and 17 hats to welcome her


----------



## Sandra32

Anyone bought the Peter Pan Float? Any drops? Debating if it’s worth it or not...  At the moment I have 15 N&T and 20 hats! At this rate I’ll have Wendy around Xmas!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Sandra32 said:


> Anyone bought the Peter Pan Float? Any drops? Debating if it’s worth it or not...  At the moment I have 15 N&T and 20 hats! At this rate I’ll have Wendy around Xmas!


Yes it is worth it. The drop rate has been extremely high for some of us. It also helps to not level Hook up(if you have him) There are multiple things that drop for both Hook and Wendy. I was trying to max Hook out as fast as possible but yesterday instead of leveling him up to 8 I left him to see how much it would help Wendy. She was at 17/13 yesterday afternoon and already this morning she is at 21/16.


----------



## Quellman

Busybee46 said:


> Well in case any other newer players are wondering. I defeated Mother Gothel, then the Peter Pan characters changed from saying 'defeat Mother Gothel' to 'complete more Jungle Book quests' or something like that. So it will be a while yet for me! Getting enough potions for levelling up etc is a constant challenge at the moment, and my character book requires over 900k to level up all those that are ready to go the next one up, (plus over 600 hours, eek!)



It seems that the only stoyline characters that seem to drop the actual Wendy specific tokens are Junglebook characters.  This is why you need to welcome them.


----------



## mmmears

Sandra32 said:


> Anyone bought the Peter Pan Float? Any drops? Debating if it’s worth it or not...  At the moment I have 15 N&T and 20 hats! At this rate I’ll have Wendy around Xmas!



Personally I don't think it's been all that helpful.  I did get a needle and thread this morning, but yesterday it game me nothing at all for Wendy.


----------



## mmmears

I'll play...

Grumpy - 12 Owls & 16 hats from Level 10
Hook - leveling up to 6 at the moment
Wendy - 17 needle & thread & 24 ear hats needed to welcome her.  Painfully slow.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> It seems that the only stoyline characters that seem to drop the actual Wendy specific tokens are Junglebook characters.  This is why you need to welcome them.


I think you mean "potentially" drop.  They have been awful for me.  All of them.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Sandra32 said:


> Anyone bought the Peter Pan Float? Any drops? Debating if it’s worth it or not...  At the moment I have 15 N&T and 20 hats! At this rate I’ll have Wendy around Xmas!



I got the float because pretty much always get the float and it hasn’t dropped anything for me at all.  MAYBE one Hook item, but that’s it.


----------



## littlebearfan

Here’s where I am at with characters:
Alien - level 9, needs 20 claws and 11 ears to go up to level 10. He is on needle and thread duty for Wendy, so his tokens won’t be collected for a while. 

Wendy - have 14 needle and thread, 22 Ears. 
Hook - level 5, ready for 6.

Shere Khan - I need one fire stick to get him to level 10.

Snow White - just hit the button to level her to 10.
Queen - level 9, some tokens collected for level 10. 
Grumpy - just got to level 9; so need all his tokens to get to level 10.


----------



## empresslilly

This is where I stand 17 days after my last progress report...

Evil Queen – Level 6 - *now  Level 8*
Grumpy – Level 8 - *now Level 9*
Sleepy – Leveling up to 9 - *ready to go to 10*
Snow White, Bashful, Sneezy – ready to level up to 9 - *all maxed*
Happy, Doc – Level 9 - *maxed*
Dopey – ready to go to Level 10 - *maxed*

Queen of Hearts – Level 9 - *maxed*
Mad Hatter, March Hare, Caterpiller, Cheshire Cat – ready to go to 10 - *all maxed*

Shere Khan – Level 9 - *maxed*

Wall-E – ready to go to 10


Captain Hook - Level 5
Wendy - need 16 needle/thread and 17 ear hats

I'm not minding the slower pace with Wendy, because I've been able to do some catching up.  I imagine it would be very frustrating for those who are all maxed out, though.


----------



## mmmears

Got a platinum chest today as my "reward" for playing.  Anyone what to guess what was in it?  Yep.  A planter.  Yippee.  Not.


Seriously, though, I can't even begin to describe just how much better my park is with the addition of this tiny, nondescript decoration.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Got a platinum chest today as my "reward" for playing.  Anyone what to guess what was in it?  Yep.  A planter.  Yippee.  Not.
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, I can't even begin to describe just how much better my park is with the addition of this tiny, nondescript decoration.


I must say, I really don't appreciate the snide sarcastic tone of your post.


----------



## hopemax

I got the Zootopia Race Track!!!!  

At least in my IOS game.  Windows game got a Queen Heart box, which I'm cool with.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Summarizing multiple comments/posts
Have every character except Wendy and Peter Pan, have every attraction except z. racetrack, and have 1 of every concession stand and decoration.  9.1 mil magic.
*Snow White*
Bashful – 9, almost ready for 10
Happy – 9, going to 10 tomorrow 
Snow – leveling to 9 now
Queen - 8
Grumpy –7, almost ready for 8
Sleepy – 9 

*Toy Story*
Toy Alien - 8, halfway to 9

*Alice In Wonderland*
Queen Of Hearts – 9 ready, waiting for evil queen to be done with tokens to level up to 9, before taking her off token quests to level up

*Peter Pan*
Hook - 5
Wendy - 6 yarn, 24 ears. Managed to get 10 ears since yesterday, but only 2 yarns.  Float has only dropped Wendy ears.  Jungle Book characters have barely gotten any yarns.  Most of them came from TS Alien.

622 total days logged in, though I've played a bit longer and forgot to log in a couple days in the beginning.  Opened today's platinum chest and got magic, happiness, and Cinderella shoe fountain.  Useless.


----------



## PrincessS121212

hopemax said:


> I got the Zootopia Race Track!!!!
> 
> At least in my IOS game.  Windows game got a Queen Heart box, which I'm cool with.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I must say, I really don't appreciate the snide sarcastic tone of your post.



I'm so sorry if I offended you.  I forgot that you are never snide or sarcastic.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm so sorry if I offended you.  I forgot that you are never snide or sarcastic.


Exactly!!


----------



## supernova

Ok, enough with these damn umbrellas already. At least three days too long now.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> Ok, enough with these damn umbrellas already. At least three days too long now.


Agreed!!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Ok, enough with these damn umbrellas already. At least three days too long now.



Completely agree!

That said, I do like the fact they only show up every 4 hours. Easy to set an alarm  during the day (not to wake up at night) and collect umbrellas and Merlin’s gathering spell at the same time.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Completely agree!
> 
> That said, I do like the fact they only show up every 4 hours. Easy to set an alarm  during the day (not to wake up at night) and collect umbrellas and Merlin’s gathering spell at the same time.


Truthfully, I had no idea this one was at four hours, and I legitimately have no idea how many are available each time.  By tomorrow, this Rock the Dots thing will have been going on for a full week.  I haven't bothered checking the leaderboard even once, and don't much care where I wind up.  I got the concession stand, so I'm fine.  There isn't anything I need in the platinum chest, and even at 20 gems, that's not going to make a dent in my gem count.  Sorry, Gameloft, this Rock the Dots thing sucks.


----------



## supernova

So in 9 hours and 45 minutes, I'll be on a plane heading for Walt Disney World.  Packed my miscellaneous stuff last night (Magic Band, trip-related cards, etc) and realized that these Magic Band packages are a massive waste of money and postage.  Since I'm staying for at a different resort for each of my four nights, DVC treated this as four different reservations, which makes sense (which is nice, because I was able to order a Deluxe Dining plan for just one night, and then just pay cash for the rest of my meals as I see fit).  I ordered 4 different bands (I now have one in each of the eight available colors), but am only packing one.  I received four boxes, three of which could have fit two and one box was designed to fit three.  I'm sure my local recycling plant will appreciate the waste...


----------



## Sandra32

Got my Platinum chest, opened it and there it was! It’s not a dream! It exists! Finally I have the race track... life is good


----------



## PrincessP

hopemax said:


> I got the Zootopia Race Track!!!!
> 
> At least in my IOS game.  Windows game got a Queen Heart box, which I'm cool with.





Sandra32 said:


> Got my Platinum chest, opened it and there it was! It’s not a dream! It exists! Finally I have the race track... life is good



Congratulations!!!

Send some pixie dust my way so I can get Splash Mtn!!!


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Send some pixie dust my way so I can get Splash Mtn!!!


Where is it hiding these days?  Gold or Platinum?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Need 19 needle/yarn tokens and 13 ears.  I still maintain two weeks before I get to welcome her.  

On an unrelated note, I’m going to animal kingdom tomorrow, so yay for a Disney day and there are perks to living in Florida.

To all the people who got the racetrack congrats, and I hope to have the same lunch with splash mountain.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Need 19 needle/yarn tokens and 13 ears.  I still maintain two weeks before I get to welcome her.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I’m going to animal kingdom tomorrow, so yay for a Disney day and there are perks to living in Florida.
> 
> To all the people who got the racetrack congrats, and I hope to have the same lunch with splash mountain.


Probably going to be there later in the day tomorrow, myself!  Starting the day in Epcot, then Disney Springs, and probably Animal Kingdom for the evening.  If you see me, wave!!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Probably going to be there later in the day tomorrow, myself!  Starting the day in Epcot, then Disney Springs, and probably Animal Kingdom for the evening.  If you see me, wave!!



Great, now I can't get the image of a woman dressed as Elsa waving to a guy dressed up as Madame Medusa at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> So in 9 hours and 45 minutes, I'll be on a plane heading for Walt Disney World.  Packed my miscellaneous stuff last night (Magic Band, trip-related cards, etc) and realized that these Magic Band packages are a massive waste of money and postage.  Since I'm staying for at a different resort for each of my four nights, DVC treated this as four different reservations, which makes sense (which is nice, because I was able to order a Deluxe Dining plan for just one night, and then just pay cash for the rest of my meals as I see fit).  I ordered 4 different bands (I now have one in each of the eight available colors), but am only packing one.  I received four boxes, three of which could have fit two and one box was designed to fit three.  I'm sure my local recycling plant will appreciate the waste...
> View attachment 299352



I know this is way off topic, but you can decline magic bands.  The other ones will work just fine.  Since I doubt their algorithm does't account that you are going on so many trips, they just send it in ones and twos instead of a single big box.  Would be nice. But probably not worth the time to implement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Truthfully, I had no idea this one was at four hours, and I legitimately have no idea how many are available each time.  By tomorrow, this Rock the Dots thing will have been going on for a full week.  I haven't bothered checking the leaderboard even once, and don't much care where I wind up.  I got the concession stand, so I'm fine.  There isn't anything I need in the platinum chest, and even at 20 gems, that's not going to make a dent in my gem count.  Sorry, Gameloft, this Rock the Dots thing sucks.



also, for them to push this as a big event and give it a special name, etc. - and literally all it is is a tapper event is a bit weak.  At least give some task for Minnie or something on top of this


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I was looking at a previous post I made where on 10/1/17 I said the following in regards to what we wanted as a whole for the game:

Little Mermaid - Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, King Triton, Ursula, Fletsom, Jetsom
Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Eyeore, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Kanga, Roo, Christopher Robin
Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs - Snow White, Doc, Happy, Dopey, Grumpy, Sneezey, Bashful, Sleepy, Charming, the Evil Queen
Robin Hood - Robin, Marion, Little Jon, Friar Tuck, King Richard, Sheriff of Nottingham
Alice in Wonderland - Alice, Queen of Hearts, Cheshire Cat, White Rabbit, Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum, Mad Hatter, March Hair
Duck Tales - Uncle Scrooge, Huey, Dewy, Louie, and Webby
Bambi - Bambi, Thumper, Flower
Pinocchio - Pinocchio, Gepeto, Cleo, Figero, Jiminey Cricket, Gideon, Fowl Fellow
Cinderella - add in Fairy Godmother, Lady Tramaine, Drizella, Anastasia, Jacq, Gus, and Lucifer
Peter Pan - add in Peter, Smee, Hook, Crocodile, Wendy, Michael, John, Nana
Toy Story - add in the Potato Heads and the Slinky Dog

That was 4 months ago, so in order to update my wishlist, I will say the following:
 I'd still like added in SLOWLY, as PERMANENT STORY LINE:

Little Mermaid - Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, King Triton, Ursula, Fletsom, Jetsom
Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Eyeore, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Kanga, Roo, Christopher Robin <---- I want this one the MOST
Robin Hood - Robin, Marion, Little Jon, Friar Tuck, King Richard, Sheriff of Nottingham
Duck Tales - Uncle Scrooge, Huey, Dewy, Louie, and Webby <---tied with this one the MOST
Bambi - Bambi, Thumper, Flower
Pinocchio - Pinocchio, Gepeto, Cleo, Figero, Jiminey Cricket, Gideon, Fowl Fellow
Cinderella - add in Fairy Godmother, Lady Tramaine, Drizella, Anastasia, Jacq, Gus, and Lucifer
Toy Story - add in the Potato Heads and the Slinky Dog
Peter Pan - add in, Smee, Crocodile, Wendy, Michael, John, Nana

And while I'm putting wishes out there, I'd also like a permanent job!!!!


----------



## go oilers go

So after another 6 hours of collecting nothing for Wendy, I've decided that if I were an employer, Baloo and Bagheera would be fired for lack of productivity...nothing in the last 4 days.


----------



## wingweaver84

go oilers go said:


> So after another 6 hours of collecting nothing for Wendy, I've decided that if I were an employer, Baloo and Bagheera would be fired for lack of productivity...nothing in the last 4 days.



"Fired"?Just send them off into the jungle....and wait about ten minutes before sending Shere Khan their way. Bonus points if you stick Mowgli masks on them before you do so.


----------



## Beccybooboo

supernova said:


> So in 9 hours and 45 minutes, I'll be on a plane heading for Walt Disney World.View attachment 299352





AJGolden1013 said:


> On an unrelated note, I’m going to animal kingdom tomorrow, so yay



Have a wonderful time, I will be attending to my virtual park on the other side of the world, not as exciting as actually being there


----------



## Beccybooboo

go oilers go said:


> So after another 6 hours of collecting nothing for Wendy, I've decided that if I were an employer, Baloo and Bagheera would be fired for lack of productivity...nothing in the last 4 days.



Guess they have a little jealousy they are no longer the latest non event storybook editions, they might need a hug so they dont feel left out.


----------



## go oilers go

wingweaver84 said:


> "Fired"?Just send them off into the jungle....and wait about ten minutes before sending Shere Khan their way. Bonus points if you stick Mowgli masks on them before you do so.


Even better!


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I know this is way off topic, but you can decline magic bands.  The other ones will work just fine.  Since I doubt their algorithm does't account that you are going on so many trips, they just send it in ones and twos instead of a single big box.  Would be nice. But probably not worth the time to implement.


Very aware, and normally I would.  But with the new shape of the band, I wanted a full color set in my own name.  Plus, Disney is making a mint off me this trip, so I am milking them for all I can.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I was looking at a previous post I made where on 10/1/17 I said the following in regards to what we wanted as a whole for the game:
> 
> Little Mermaid - Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, King Triton, Ursula, Fletsom, Jetsom
> Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Eyeore, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Kanga, Roo, Christopher Robin
> Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs - Snow White, Doc, Happy, Dopey, Grumpy, Sneezey, Bashful, Sleepy, Charming, the Evil Queen
> Robin Hood - Robin, Marion, Little Jon, Friar Tuck, King Richard, Sheriff of Nottingham
> Alice in Wonderland - Alice, Queen of Hearts, Cheshire Cat, White Rabbit, Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum, Mad Hatter, March Hair
> Duck Tales - Uncle Scrooge, Huey, Dewy, Louie, and Webby
> Bambi - Bambi, Thumper, Flower
> Pinocchio - Pinocchio, Gepeto, Cleo, Figero, Jiminey Cricket, Gideon, Fowl Fellow
> Cinderella - add in Fairy Godmother, Lady Tramaine, Drizella, Anastasia, Jacq, Gus, and Lucifer
> Peter Pan - add in Peter, Smee, Hook, Crocodile, Wendy, Michael, John, Nana
> Toy Story - add in the Potato Heads and the Slinky Dog
> 
> That was 4 months ago, so in order to update my wishlist, I will say the following:
> I'd still like added in SLOWLY, as PERMANENT STORY LINE:
> 
> Little Mermaid - Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, King Triton, Ursula, Fletsom, Jetsom
> Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Eyeore, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Kanga, Roo, Christopher Robin <---- I want this one the MOST
> Robin Hood - Robin, Marion, Little Jon, Friar Tuck, King Richard, Sheriff of Nottingham
> Duck Tales - Uncle Scrooge, Huey, Dewy, Louie, and Webby <---tied with this one the MOST
> Bambi - Bambi, Thumper, Flower
> Pinocchio - Pinocchio, Gepeto, Cleo, Figero, Jiminey Cricket, Gideon, Fowl Fellow
> Cinderella - add in Fairy Godmother, Lady Tramaine, Drizella, Anastasia, Jacq, Gus, and Lucifer
> Toy Story - add in the Potato Heads and the Slinky Dog
> Peter Pan - add in, Smee, Crocodile, Wendy, Michael, John, Nana
> 
> And while I'm putting wishes out there, I'd also like a permanent job!!!!


I would like to add Tarzan to that list! It is my favorite disney original! When I was a kid, I would wear the Jane costume all day and every day hahaha

Sending positive vibes your way for the game wishes and job wishes! I am on the hunt for a job in my field, along with the shadowing I have been doing as well!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Have a great trip Supernova!!!!!!  If you should happen to see Groot.......please please please take a pic!!!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> I would like to add Tarzan to that list! It is my favorite disney original! When I was a kid, I would wear the Jane costume all day and every day hahaha
> 
> Sending positive vibes your way for the game wishes and job wishes! I am on the hunt for a job in my field, along with the shadowing I have been doing as well!


I hear you....my folks literally had to pry me out of my Sleeping Beauty dress!!!!  Good luck on the job hunt.  I'll be looking for a teaching job this summer once I've finished my classes.


----------



## aussiebill10

go oilers go said:


> So after another 6 hours of collecting nothing for Wendy, I've decided that if I were an employer, Baloo and Bagheera would be fired for lack of productivity...nothing in the last 4 days.


At least they have dropped 5 ears in a week it’s Tinkerbell and Mowgli have dropped zero of 35 blue balls of twine in same time frame


----------



## Windwaker4444

aussiebill10 said:


> At least they have dropped 5 ears in a week it’s Tinkerbell and Mowgli have dropped zero of 35 blue balls of twine in same time frame


Mowgli has not dropped once for me either.  I think he might be on strike after all the long hours working on Shere Khan.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> ...waving to a guy dressed up as Madame Medusa....


I have unfortunately seen this at two different MNSSHP's.  It's not something you can ever un-see.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I’m at 25/14 and have just over 300 gems. I’m pretty alright with the slow progression for now. It’s allowing me the time to max out all my level 9 characters that I was convinced were never going to get rid of those exclamation points hanging over their heads.


----------



## LeCras

I'm at 26/27, so a few more days to go. I'm currently levelling up the last of the Snow White characters (the Queen), yay!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Wendy is at 28 yarn balls and 21 ears so I felt like Hook was ok to level up to 8 last night. Just sent Grumpy on his 24 hour task and I will be done with the Snow White crew!
Will be nice to focus on only one set of characters.


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> So in 9 hours and 45 minutes, I'll be on a plane heading for Walt Disney World.





AJGolden1013 said:


> On an unrelated note, I’m going to animal kingdom tomorrow, so yay for a Disney day and there are perks to living in Florida.
> 
> To all the people who got the racetrack congrats, and I hope to have the same lunch with splash mountain.



Have a great time at WDW!!!

Supernova- you will have to tell us which of the 4 resorts you liked best.

AJGolden1013 - Here is hoping we get Splash SOON!  Let us know how AK goes.

——————

My stats:
Hook -lvl 6, ready for 7
Wendy - all 35 yarn balls 20/35 hats

Wall-E/Eve - lvl 9, ready for 10

All Zootopia - ready for lvl 10

Mowgli/Bagheera - ready for 10
Shere Kahn - currently lvling to 9

March Hare/white rabbit/queen/caterpillar/cheshire - ready for 10

Sneezy/Dopey/Happy/Sleepy - lvl 8, ready for 9
Evil Queen - 1 chest away ftom being ready to lvl to 10
Snow White - many items needed to get her to lvl 10
Grumpy - need 6 owls and 17 ear hats to lvl him to 10

Have all the other characters at 10

Just received my platinum chest for Rock the Dots!  The long awaited Splash......

 was.....NOT in there. Antler topiary instead. Joy!

7.5 M magic
544 total days played
544 days with no Splash Mtn
This better be an awesome refurb!!!!


----------



## CallieMar

My 2nd antler topiary in a row from a platinum chest! Woo hoo!


----------



## Scarlet_J

Ugh.  Came in 151 on my leader board.  I'm sure I wouldn't have gotten anything good from the platinum chest, but still...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CallieMar said:


> My 2nd antler topiary in a row from a platinum chest! Woo hoo!



I got the same - clearly need to fully reorganize my kingdom to show off this valuable item!


----------



## McCoy

I got a "planter". I didn't even realize these existed in the game.


----------



## SunDial

I also got a planter.


----------



## mmmears

I won a platinum chest today!  Yay!  Guess what was in it?  If you guessed another planter, you got it.  Why do I even bother?   To see my honest response to this lovely gift, see previous (and perhaps somewhat sarcastic) post from a day or two ago.



supernova said:


> I have unfortunately seen this at two different MNSSHP's.  It's not something you can ever un-see.



 Too funny!  Have a great time at the real magic kingdom.


----------



## mikegood2

MickeySkywalker said:


> Wendy is at 28 yarn balls and 21 ears so I felt like Hook was ok to level up to 8 last night. Just sent Grumpy on his 24 hour task and I will be done with the Snow White crew!
> Will be nice to focus on only one set of characters.



Looks like we’re basically at the same spot. Sent Grumpy on his 24 hour level yesterday, and he’ll be done and maxed in under 3 hours! Gonna be nice, but extremely anticlimactic, having all the non Peter Pan character max leveled.

Your probably about a day ahead of me with Wendy. I’m at 24 yarn balls and 20 ears. I'm 1 hat short of being able to level Hook to level 8, so he should be ready to level sometime today, or overnight.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Kingdom of the month? Just looked at the FB announcement. Hmmm .... One winner per month from the million of us who play.... What I wish is we could zoom out and above our kingdoms like they did with Daniel's. I have always wished for the long out aerial view to see it all at once.

PS hey where are all your screencasts of your Kingdoms. Still would love to see them. Especially the chaotic, unorganized, no frills, magic making machine of our WDW traveler, Supernova.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Gonna be nice, but extremely anticlimactic, having all the non Peter Pan character max leveled.



Would be kinda neat if you got some reward for getting all the characters in a group maxed out like you get some gems when you initially get all characters for a group or something


----------



## Busybee46

So happy, I got Zootopia! And that was before the event finished (I got 7 gems)


----------



## AlohaBerry

My update.
Wendy 17 yarn balls, 32 ears.
Hook ready to go up to level 6.
I have had either ears or yarn in every other parade. But no gems from any of my 3 floats since Peter Pan update. 
Mogli, et al yielding Wendy ears every third run or so. 
So weird how it's so different for all us.


----------



## hopemax

For Wendy:

In my IOS game I have:         27 yarn / 17 ears
In my Windows game I have:  15 yarn / 16 ears

I have the float in both games, but I only have the Jolly Roger in IOS.  Neither game has Hook.  Quite a disparity in the yarn between my games, and I don't think it's all the attraction, but I don't track who drops what.  And it used to be worse, as of yesterday I think I only had 9 yarn in my Windows game.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Have a great time at WDW!!!
> 
> Supernova- you will have to tell us which of the 4 resorts you liked best.


The only one of the four that I haven't stayed at yet is the Beach Club.  Last night was the Poly, which when it comes to staying on the longhouses, it feels like a damn Holiday Inn.  Awful theming.  I just checked into Wilderness Lodge for night two.


----------



## go oilers go

TheMaxRebo said:


> I got the same - clearly need to fully reorganize my kingdom to show off this valuable item!


Me three!


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I hear you....my folks literally had to pry me out of my Sleeping Beauty dress!!!!  Good luck on the job hunt.  I'll be looking for a teaching job this summer once I've finished my classes.


Good luck to you as well!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> The only one of the four that I haven't stayed at yet is the Beach Club.  Last night was the Poly, which when it comes to staying on the longhouses, it feels like a damn Holiday Inn.  Awful theming.  I just checked into Wilderness Lodge for night two.



Always wanted to try the WL, but haven't stayed there yet. We've enjoyed the BC (last time we were there was last summer); hope you enjoy it.  Not sure what to say about the Poly. I have mixed feelings when we stay there, but for the most part I like it.  What's hotel #4?


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> My 2nd antler topiary in a row from a platinum chest! Woo hoo!


That's what I was "rewarded" with too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AlohaBerry said:


> Kingdom of the month? Just looked at the FB announcement. Hmmm .... One winner per month from the million of us who play.... What I wish is we could zoom out and above our kingdoms like they did with Daniel's. I have always wished for the long out aerial view to see it all at once.
> 
> PS hey where are all your screencasts of your Kingdoms. Still would love to see them. Especially the chaotic, unorganized, no frills, magic making machine of our WDW traveler, Supernova.


I bet he's all talk.  He probably has the best park of all of us with all themes grouped together and every decoration placed perfectly.  Wouldn't that be funny....


----------



## AlohaBerry

Windwaker4444 said:


> I bet he's all talk.  He probably has the best park of all of us with all themes grouped together and every decoration placed perfectly.  Wouldn't that be funny....



ROFL!!!!! and no doubt SN has his planter and antlers on display right as you go toward the roller coaster.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Always wanted to try the WL, but haven't stayed there yet. We've enjoyed the BC (last time we were there was last summer); hope you enjoy it.  Not sure what to say about the Poly. I have mixed feelings when we stay there, but for the most part I like it.  What's hotel #4?


On my last night, I always stay at the Grand Stand building at Saratoga Springs.  This way I can take the long walk along the water over to Disney Springs.  I traded Grand Floridian for WL this trip because they have annoyed me twice in as many trips.  So I'm done there.   Plus, WL has been my home DVC resort since 2002.  Long before this Boulder Ridge/Copper Creek nonsense.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I bet he's all talk.  He probably has the best park of all of us with all themes grouped together and every decoration placed perfectly.  Wouldn't that be funny....


Um, excuse me there sir.  My abomination of a layout is the stuff that migrains are made of.  However, every time I try to post a picture it tells me that the image is too large.  ***??


----------



## hopemax

I have Wilderness Lodge in my house.  Or at least "old" Wilderness Lodge.  When they redid the rooms in 2005-2006, MouseSurplus handled the demolition, and then sold the furniture.  Since my parents had just moved to Florida, I bought a suite of furniture on Ebay for $450 for like 15 pieces.  It was their guest room furniture until we bought our house and moved it to Colorado.  

If there are old timers that remember the old furniture, this is in my living room 






This is our bed, and bedroom lighting.  I have the comforter but it's not currently on the bed, as it is showing its age now.






I am currently sitting in one of these chairs, with my laptop on the table.  The standing lamp is in the living room.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> I have Wilderness Lodge in my house.  Or at least "old" Wilderness Lodge.  When they redid the rooms in 2005-2006, MouseSurplus handled the demolition, and then sold the furniture.  Since my parents had just moved to Florida, I bought a suite of furniture on Ebay for $450 for like 15 pieces.  It was their guest room furniture until we bought our house and moved it to Colorado.
> 
> If there are old timers that remember the old furniture, this is in my living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our bed, and bedroom lighting.  I have the comforter but it's not currently on the bed, as it is showing its age now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently sitting in one of these chairs, with my laptop on the table.  The standing lamp is in the living room.


Wow.  That is really cool.  Seriously cool!!!!


----------



## FoodLover

hopemax said:


> I have Wilderness Lodge in my house.  Or at least "old" Wilderness Lodge.  When they redid the rooms in 2005-2006, MouseSurplus handled the demolition, and then sold the furniture.  Since my parents had just moved to Florida, I bought a suite of furniture on Ebay for $450 for like 15 pieces.  It was their guest room furniture until we bought our house and moved it to Colorado.



What a deal! If I remember correctly, the original WL furniture was all made by Stickley, and their stuff ain’t cheap. Perfect for a Colorado house, too. I particularly love that armoire with the black scene on the doors.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I have Wilderness Lodge in my house.  Or at least "old" Wilderness Lodge.  When they redid the rooms in 2005-2006, MouseSurplus handled the demolition, and then sold the furniture.  Since my parents had just moved to Florida, I bought a suite of furniture on Ebay for $450 for like 15 pieces.  It was their guest room furniture until we bought our house and moved it to Colorado.
> 
> If there are old timers that remember the old furniture, this is in my living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our bed, and bedroom lighting.  I have the comforter but it's not currently on the bed, as it is showing its age now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently sitting in one of these chairs, with my laptop on the table.  The standing lamp is in the living room.


Neat!  When I was house hunting, the one I fell in love with (but lost out on in the bidding process) had an entry welcome room with green carpet.  I was going to decorate it in a rustic outdoors way, which would have worked perfectly with the property and rest of the estate.  Intended to use bits and pieces of the Lodge.  A busy of mine showed me a website for a company that manufactures replica rugs like the ones at the front doors of each resort.  They look awesome, but I just think they would be weird to randomly have in my home.  Would fit perfectly with your authentic furniture, though!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Had a great 24 hour timeframe for Wendy drops, that parade float keeps helping me out. Currently at 34 yarn balls and 29 ears! Grumpy leveled up to 10 and I was thinking since he is a "special" character maybe he would give a little something extra besides the 5 gems but no luck. How many and which characters did that at level 10? It seems like 2 or 3 characters gave you more than 5 gems but that was a long time ago. Donald maybe one of them?


----------



## McCoy

MickeySkywalker said:


> Had a great 24 hour timeframe for Wendy drops, that parade float keeps helping me out. Currently at 34 yarn balls and 29 ears! Grumpy leveled up to 10 and I was thinking since he is a "special" character maybe he would give a little something extra besides the 5 gems but no luck. How many and which characters did that at level 10? It seems like 2 or 3 characters gave you more than 5 gems but that was a long time ago. Donald maybe one of them?


Hamm is the only one I recall, think that was 20 gems. I was disappointed Grumpy didn't give anything more as well.


----------



## Icebear83

The last 3 “epic” draws i have received from chests have been mermaid statues. What I really want are more corona flags that everyone is raving about (sarcasm). On a related note, i welcomed minnie recently and was wondering whis next? Do the unlocks go somewhat in the same order as the attractions available for purchase? Example: rapunzels tower and donalds boat are still locked but auroras spinning wheel is available. Does this mean sleeping beauty next then tangled then donald ?


----------



## McCoy

Wendy has 10 hours left of welcoming; I'll try to remember to update on here if any other characters are needed for quests, though I tend not be on here or playing as much once the weekend hits.


----------



## karmstr112

My Wendy drops are SO bad, Hook will be maxed out at 10 before I welcome her. [Hook is at 8 half way to 9 now]


----------



## Beccybooboo

Icebear83 said:


> The last 3 “epic” draws i have received from chests have been mermaid statues. What I really want are more corona flags that everyone is raving about (sarcasm). On a related note, i welcomed minnie recently and was wondering whis next? Do the unlocks go somewhat in the same order as the attractions available for purchase? Example: rapunzels tower and donalds boat are still locked but auroras spinning wheel is available. Does this mean sleeping beauty next then tangled then donald ?



Its been so long I cant remember. Your assumption sounds correct, though I am not entirely sure. Someone else may be able to confirm, otherwise that little thing called the internet may offer you some answers


----------



## Beccybooboo

McCoy said:


> Wendy has 10 hours left of welcoming; I'll try to remember to update on here if any other characters are needed for quests, though I tend not be on here or playing as much once the weekend hits.



Congratulations that is awesome, you will probably finish Peter Pan while we are all still waiting to welcome Wendy.


----------



## Beccybooboo

karmstr112 said:


> My Wendy drops are SO bad, Hook will be maxed out at 10 before I welcome her. [Hook is at 8 half way to 9 now]



My drops have been horrible too, although I haven't purchased Hook.
Currently at 21/20 potions 17/35 yarn 12/35 ears.
As for all my other Characters
Evil Queen is 18/20 heart boxes 18/20 ears
Grumpy is 20/20 owls 6/20 ears
35 of the 80 apples required for them both to go to 10.
Shere Khan needs 1 more Hat to go to 9 edit: got it, leveling to 9
Alien 0/20 claws 8/20 ears to go to 10, have given up with Alien collecting for Wendy as no drops for 2 days from him, so he is back on his own task.
I managed to get everyone else to 10 so that feels good.
Having 781 gems and 9.5million magic will have me prepared for what comes next.


----------



## Beccybooboo

hopemax said:


> I have Wilderness Lodge in my house.  Or at least "old" Wilderness Lodge.  When they redid the rooms in 2005-2006, MouseSurplus handled the demolition, and then sold the furniture.  Since my parents had just moved to Florida, I bought a suite of furniture on Ebay for $450 for like 15 pieces.  It was their guest room furniture until we bought our house and moved it to Colorado.
> 
> If there are old timers that remember the old furniture, this is in my living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our bed, and bedroom lighting.  I have the comforter but it's not currently on the bed, as it is showing its age now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently sitting in one of these chairs, with my laptop on the table.  The standing lamp is in the living room.



Nice, that is really awesome and a bargin too


----------



## Windwaker4444

McCoy said:


> Wendy has 10 hours left of welcoming; I'll try to remember to update on here if any other characters are needed for quests, though I tend not be on here or playing as much once the weekend hits.


Congrats!!!  It's taking forever.  But it's nice not to be rushed.  Let us know what happens next.


----------



## supernova

Checking in from the Beach Club at WDW.

Grumpy - 3 hats for Level 10
Queen - 4 hats for Level 10
Hook - currently on his way to Level 8
Wendy - 2 yarn balls and 3 hats from welcoming her

Still have 2 days left until I head home.  Would be nice to welcome Wendy while at WDW!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

karmstr112 said:


> My Wendy drops are SO bad, Hook will be maxed out at 10 before I welcome her. [Hook is at 8 half way to 9 now]



Seriously!  Its crazy how everyone's drops are so different.  I have all available characters going around the clock (have a stupid cold so only sleeping 3 hours a day) and I still only have 11/35 yarn, but 32/35 ears for Wendy.  Hook is almost at level 7.  Averaging 1 yarn a day, if that, means I won't get Wendy till March.


----------



## McCoy

Beccybooboo said:


> Congratulations that is awesome, you will probably finish Peter Pan while we are all still waiting to welcome Wendy.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!!  It's taking forever.  But it's nice not to be rushed.  Let us know what happens next.


I had really good luck on drops, but I'll be much slower from here on out. Wendy has a solo 4-hour task initially, and I guess if I'm still up at 2am I'll see what happens next.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> Seriously!  Its crazy how everyone's drops are so different.  I have all available characters going around the clock (have a stupid cold so only sleeping 3 hours a day) and I still only have 11/35 yarn, but 32/35 ears for Wendy.  Hook is almost at level 7.  Averaging 1 yarn a day, if that, means I won't get Wendy till March.



I know what you mean.  I have all my other characters at L10, everyone who can possibly look for the items out looking all the time, happiness at 99% etc.  And I'm still not getting much.  I think I got ONE needle & thread today and nothing else at all.  Painfully slow, but still just happy that I can take my time and don't feel the artificial stress from a dumb timed event.  Games are suppose to be fun, not stressful, and this is still so much better than any timed event.

Here's where I'm at tonight:

Grumpy - Level 9, needs 3 more ear hats
Hook - Level 7, needs 5 hooks
Wendy - needs 4 needle & thread and 8 more ear hats


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> Seriously!  Its crazy how everyone's drops are so different.  I have all available characters going around the clock (have a stupid cold so only sleeping 3 hours a day) and I still only have 11/35 yarn, but 32/35 ears for Wendy.  Hook is almost at level 7.  Averaging 1 yarn a day, if that, means I won't get Wendy till March.


My drops sped up a little over the last 2 days.  I have 29 yarn balls and 26 ears. My Hook will be at 8 tomorrow.  Slow and steady I guess.  Hope you feel better!!!!!!


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> I had really good luck on drops, but I'll be much slower from here on out. Wendy has a solo 4-hour task initially, and I guess if I'm still up at 2am I'll see what happens next.


12-hour build of Peter Pan's flight after Wendy's task.


----------



## Sandra32

supernova said:


> Checking in from the Beach Club at WDW.



My favourite Disney hotel! Hope it’s still good! Good luck with Wendy - I still have to get 6 n&t for her. Aiming for Easter now


----------



## supernova

Sandra32 said:


> My favourite Disney hotel! Hope it’s still good! Good luck with Wendy - I still have to get 6 n&t for her. Aiming for Easter now


Not a fan of this place.  First time here and probably last.  Good to hear that your experience had been better at least.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Got the 2 items of each needed for the evil queen will keep collecting apples then level her up tomorrow after Shere Khan is finished levelling to 9


----------



## Beccybooboo

You guys are all doing much better with Wendy than me


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I feel like the Grumpy business from Snow White may have backfired on the developers, at least for me.  I WAS a character completist.  But not having grumpy. . .has not affected my life or gameplay. . .so I’m looking at a Captain Hook “deal” going, meh, do I NEED Captain Hook that bad?  Maybe when I have the gems built back up I’ll get him.


----------



## supernova

Currently sitting waiting for my Crystal Palace breakfast reservation, and got my last yarn ball.  One hat away from welcoming Wendy.  And just three hats each for Grumpy and the Queen to get to 10.  C'mon Magic Kingdom luck......


----------



## AJGolden1013

Was back from WDW yesterday, but in desperate need of recovery, so today....

First of all, Animal Kingdom was AMAZING, every day at Disney is amazing.  We made it over to Pandora and did the Na'vi River Ride, which was VERY slow, but I did enjoy.  VERY CALM, but SO BEAUTIFUL.  Did Flight of the Avatar, and while that was good, it's not good for people like me, who have vertigo at times, or motion sickness.  If asked to do it with friends or family I would go again, but if I don't do it any more, I'm not going to be upset about it.  And we saw Rivers of Light.  That was beautiful.  Not has intense as Illuminations.  Wonderful show though.  Those things were all new to us.  The rest of the time, we did what we wanted, and it was a nice day.  I had my Mickey Pop, because you MUST have one of those every time you go to Disney, and we had lunch at the Tuskar House, so I got my photo with Safari Mickey and Safari Daisy, and if someone tells me how I will attache photos.  For those who are not aware, Goofy and Donald are also at Tuskar House, but we had to leave before they came round to our table, so I missed my shot with them.

On to the game portion:

Merlin - Level 2 - I want them to come up with another thing for him.  I don't know what it could be, but I'd like another level for him.
Mickey & Friends - Pluto, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Pete, Chip, Dale - all 10
Toy Story - Zurg, Jesse, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Ham, Sarge, Rex, Bullseye - all 10
                 Toy Alien - collecting for 7 - I use him for Wendy Items and those drop rates STINK so I don't see him leveling up anytime soon
Cinderella - Cinderella & Charming - all 10
Peter Pan  - Tink - at 10
               - Hook - will be at 6 by day's end
               - Wendy - I need 13 balls of yarn & 8 hats
               - Peter - ?????
Pirates of the Caribbean - Elizabeth, Jack, Will - all at 6 (does anyone know why it stopped at 6?  That seems strange to me)
Monsters Inc - Mike, Sulley, Boo, Roz, Celia Mae, Randall - all 10
Wall-E - Wall-E & Eve - all 10
Tangled - Mother Gothel, Flynn, Rapunzel, Maximus - all 10
Sleeping Beauty - Aurora, Phillip, Flora, Fauna, Merryweather - all 10
Zootopia - Judy, Nick, Chief Bogo, Flash - all 10
Jungle Book - Bagheera, Mowgli, Baloo, King Louie - all 10
                  - Shere Khan - collecting for 9
Incredibles - Dash, Mrs., Mr., Violet, Frozone, Syndrome - all 10
Nightmare Before Christmas - Zero, Jack, Sally, Oogie Boogie - all 10
Frozen - Anna, Elsa, Olaf, Hans, Kristof, Sven - all 10
Mula - Li Shang, Mulan, Mushu - all 10
Beauty and the Beast - Belle, Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Gaston - all 10
Lion King - Zazu, Nala, Simba, Rafiki, Scar, Timon, Pumba - all 10
Aladdin - Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Carpet, Jafar, Iago, Genie - all 10
Alice in Wonderland - Alice, Mad Hatter, March Hare, White Rabbit, Caterpillar, Cheshire Cat - all 10
                             - Queen of Hearts - collecting for 10
Snow White - Bashful, Doc, Sneezy, Dopey, Happy, Snow White - all 10
                  - Evil Queen - collecting for 8
                  - Grumpy - collecting for 10
                  - Sleepy - collecting for 10

111 Total Characters available, I have 109, I'm working on 10 and 11 which are Wendy and Peter.  I STILL wish for Duck Tales and Winnie the Pooh, but not for a while, I want to finish up all the ones I have now before adding in new people


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Was back from WDW yesterday, but in desperate need of recovery, so today....
> 
> First of all, Animal Kingdom was AMAZING, every day at Disney is amazing.  We made it over to Pandora and did the Na'vi River Ride, which was VERY slow, but I did enjoy.  VERY CALM, but SO BEAUTIFUL.  Did Flight of the Avatar, and while that was good, it's not good for people like me, who have vertigo at times, or motion sickness.  If asked to do it with friends or family I would go again, but if I don't do it any more, I'm not going to be upset about it.  And we saw Rivers of Light.  That was beautiful.  Not has intense as Illuminations.  Wonderful show though.  Those things were all new to us.  The rest of the time, we did what we wanted, and it was a nice day.  I had my Mickey Pop, because you MUST have one of those every time you go to Disney, and we had lunch at the Tuskar House, so I got my photo with Safari Mickey and Safari Daisy, and if someone tells me how I will attache photos.  For those who are not aware, Goofy and Donald are also at Tuskar House, but we had to leave before they came round to our table, so I missed my shot with them.
> 
> On to the game portion:
> 
> Merlin - Level 2 - I want them to come up with another thing for him.  I don't know what it could be, but I'd like another level for him.
> Mickey & Friends - Pluto, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Pete, Chip, Dale - all 10
> Toy Story - Zurg, Jesse, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Ham, Sarge, Rex, Bullseye - all 10
> Toy Alien - collecting for 7 - I use him for Wendy Items and those drop rates STINK so I don't see him leveling up anytime soon
> Cinderella - Cinderella & Charming - all 10
> Peter Pan  - Tink - at 10
> - Hook - will be at 6 by day's end
> - Wendy - I need 13 balls of yarn & 8 hats
> - Peter - ?????
> Pirates of the Caribbean - Elizabeth, Jack, Will - all at 6 (does anyone know why it stopped at 6?  That seems strange to me)
> Monsters Inc - Mike, Sulley, Boo, Roz, Celia Mae, Randall - all 10
> Wall-E - Wall-E & Eve - all 10
> Tangled - Mother Gothel, Flynn, Rapunzel, Maximus - all 10
> Sleeping Beauty - Aurora, Phillip, Flora, Fauna, Merryweather - all 10
> Zootopia - Judy, Nick, Chief Bogo, Flash - all 10
> Jungle Book - Bagheera, Mowgli, Baloo, King Louie - all 10
> - Shere Khan - collecting for 9
> Incredibles - Dash, Mrs., Mr., Violet, Frozone, Syndrome - all 10
> Nightmare Before Christmas - Zero, Jack, Sally, Oogie Boogie - all 10
> Frozen - Anna, Elsa, Olaf, Hans, Kristof, Sven - all 10
> Mula - Li Shang, Mulan, Mushu - all 10
> Beauty and the Beast - Belle, Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Gaston - all 10
> Lion King - Zazu, Nala, Simba, Rafiki, Scar, Timon, Pumba - all 10
> Aladdin - Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Carpet, Jafar, Iago, Genie - all 10
> Alice in Wonderland - Alice, Mad Hatter, March Hare, White Rabbit, Caterpillar, Cheshire Cat - all 10
> - Queen of Hearts - collecting for 10
> Snow White - Bashful, Doc, Sneezy, Dopey, Happy, Snow White - all 10
> - Evil Queen - collecting for 8
> - Grumpy - collecting for 10
> - Sleepy - collecting for 10
> 
> 111 Total Characters available, I have 109, I'm working on 10 and 11 which are Wendy and Peter.  I STILL wish for Duck Tales and Winnie the Pooh, but not for a while, I want to finish up all the ones I have now before adding in new people


Thx for the info on Animal Kingdom.  I haven't been out there since they added all the new stuff.  Can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> 12-hour build of Peter Pan's flight after Wendy's task.


After Peter Pan's Flight is done, Wendy has a solo 8-hour mission.  It appears at level 1 she has a 1-hour quest for the little jar things, and I think once Peter Pan's Flight is built (and she is level 2?) she has a 2-hour quest at least for Captain's Hooks; I am full on his hats right now so can't see if Wendy's 2-hour quest also gets those.


----------



## PrincessP

hopemax said:


> I have Wilderness Lodge in my house.  Or at least "old" Wilderness Lodge.  When they redid the rooms in 2005-2006, MouseSurplus handled the demolition, and then sold the furniture.  Since my parents had just moved to Florida, I bought a suite of furniture on Ebay for $450 for like 15 pieces.



You win for best Disney fan in my book!  How awesome to have all thise nostalgic pieces of Disney.....and ar such an amazing price!!  Looooove it!


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> Currently sitting waiting for my Crystal Palace breakfast reservation, and got my last yarn ball.  One hat away from welcoming Wendy.  And just three hats each for Grumpy and the Queen to get to 10.  C'mon Magic Kingdom luck......



Hope you get Wendy while you are there. Surely the luck if the kingdom will be with you. Crystal Palace breakfast is a tradition for my family every trip!  Have a great MK day!!

And I enjoy hearing your take on each resort. We love the Poly, though. We are trying BLT for the first time in June (after several nights in a townhouse offsite). 2 nights MK view at BLT. I am afraid we will be wishing for Poly, though. 



AJGolden1013 said:


> Was back from WDW yesterday, but in desperate need of recovery, so today....
> 
> First of all, Animal Kingdom was AMAZING, every day at Disney is amazing.  We made it over to Pandora and did the Na'vi River Ride, which was VERY slow, but I did enjoy.  VERY CALM, but SO BEAUTIFUL.  Did Flight of the Avatar, and while that was good, it's not good for people like me, who have vertigo at times, or motion sickness.  If asked to do it with friends or family I would go again, but if I don't do it any more, I'm not going to be upset about it.  And we saw Rivers of Light.  That was beautiful.  Not has intense as Illuminations.  Wonderful show though.  Those things were all new to us.  The rest of the time, we did what we wanted, and it was a nice day.  I had my Mickey Pop, because you MUST have one of those every time you go to Disney, and we had lunch at the Tuskar House, so I got my photo with Safari Mickey and Safari Daisy, and if someone tells me how I will attache photos.  For those who are not aware, Goofy and Donald are also at Tuskar House, but we had to leave before they came round to our table, so I missed my shot...



Hooray for AK.  Thanks for reporting about your time there.  I agree with your take on Pandora. I also have vertigo issues. Thankfully, FoP did not affect it, though. I had an anti-nausea patch Rx b/c we tried Universal for the first time last trip so I wore it to AK just in case. None of the other Disney rides bother me. So I didn’t wear it for any other Disney park.


----------



## mmmears

@AJGolden - I agree about Pandora.  We thought it was pretty cool.  I really liked the slow river ride.  I get motion sick pretty easily, so I passed on FoP.  My DD thought it was a game changer and the best ride she's ever been on.  She went on it 4 times. My DH tried it once with her, had to close his eyes, and left feeling really queasy.  That was his only time on it.  But for those that can "stomach" it I hear it's amazing.  Glad you had a good day at AK - I know some people who don't like it, but I think it's an amazing park.  :


----------



## JamesGarvey

I was disappointed by Its A Small Pandora After All. The visuals are nice but it has no story to it. You get off that boat with no greater understanding of Avatar than when you got on. Flight of Passage, on the other hand, is now the best ride in WDW.


----------



## AlohaBerry

To those who want to post photos or screenhots, unless they were taken as smaller mb.... You may need to convert them them to be smaller. I would love to see some of your WDW highlights, @AJGolden . And @supernova , do a screencast video.... Much better than a dozen single pics.

Happy day everyone! PS Santa Cruz, CA weather is like Summer! 76F and climbing.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Was back from WDW yesterday, but in desperate need of recovery, so today....
> 
> First of all, Animal Kingdom was AMAZING, every day at Disney is amazing.  We made it over to Pandora and did the Na'vi River Ride, which was VERY slow, but I did enjoy.  VERY CALM, but SO BEAUTIFUL.  Did Flight of the Avatar, and while that was good, it's not good for people like me, who have vertigo at times, or motion sickness.  If asked to do it with friends or family I would go again, but if I don't do it any more, I'm not going to be upset about it.  And we saw Rivers of Light.  That was beautiful.  Not has intense as Illuminations.  Wonderful show though.  Those things were all new to us.  The rest of the time, we did what we wanted, and it was a nice day.  I had my Mickey Pop, because you MUST have one of those every time you go to Disney, and we had lunch at the Tuskar House, so I got my photo with Safari Mickey and Safari Daisy, and if someone tells me how I will attache photos.  For those who are not aware, Goofy and Donald are also at Tuskar House, but we had to leave before they came round to our table, so I missed my shot with them.



Glad to hear you had such a wonderful time! Except for the heat I love Animal Kingdom! We went in June and since I never sleep well the first night I’m away from home, I decided to closed out AK which had Pandora EMH until 1am. Brought my camera and tripod and just enjoyed taking nighttime pictures of Pandora/AK.  I was able to walk right on to Na'vi River Ride about 1/2 hours before closing. Only had 3 people in front of me, so it took me longer to walk thru the que, than line took.

Also glad you enjoyed River of Lights. I feel like it’s really gotten a bad rap. I enjoyed it much better than Illuminations, but think viewing locations might have played a part in that. My SIL was so proud of the “great spot” she found for Illiminations and I was lucky enough to have a tree abstuct my view for most of the show. For River of Lights, I had my camera again and asked the greeter/usher for a good spot to shoot photos/videos and she placed me in the front roll in a wheelchair accessible spot. It worked out incredibly, because I didn’t have anyone in front, or the sides of me, and I had a nice area I could move around in!


----------



## supernova

Well, this worked out rather nicely.  I am up here on the TTA, clearing check marks, and all at once I collected for Grumpy, the Queen, AND Wendy.  Time to welcome one and then bring the other two to 10!!!!!  Turned out to be quite the ride


----------



## AlohaBerry

Big sigh of relief!! I successfully transferred my DMK to my new Moto G5 phone!!! Phew!  Had visions of needing months of therapy if it hadn't worked!


----------



## AlohaBerry

supernova said:


> Well, this worked out rather nicely.  I am up here on the TTA, clearing marks, and all at once I collected for Grumpy, the Queen, AND Wendy.  Time to welcome one and then bring the other two to 10!!!!!  Turned out to be quite the ride



My bad, but when I searched what "TTA" is.... and it's not something I can post here, I felt pretty sure it's not what you meant.... Translate please??


----------



## mikegood2

AlohaBerry said:


> My bad, but when I searched what "TTA" is.... and it's not something I can post here, I felt pretty sure it's not what you meant.... Translate please??



Magic Kingdoms PeopleMover. it¡s official name is The Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover or TTA for short.

Now off to look up what else TTA stands for.


----------



## AlohaBerry

mikegood2 said:


> Magic Kingdoms PeopleMover. it¡s official name is The Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover or TTA for short.
> 
> Now off to look up what else TTA stands for.



Oh! Fun ride! I liked the old name.... In fact, wasn't it the "Webway" People Mover? And I am still a sucker for the round theatre that turns and shows progress of our appliances over time... Carrousel of Progress. I love the song!


----------



## hopemax

AlohaBerry said:


> Oh! Fun ride! I liked the old name.... In fact, wasn't it the "*Webway*" People Mover? And I am still a sucker for the round theatre that turns and shows progress of our appliances over time... Carrousel of Progress. I love the song!



It's was acutally the WEDway PeopleMover.   As in Walter Elias Disney.  WED Enterprises was the prior name of Walt Disney Imagineering.  Back when it was a private company owned by Walt, and not part of the Walt Disney Company.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I was disappointed by Its A Small Pandora After All. The visuals are nice but it has no story to it. You get off that boat with no greater understanding of Avatar than when you got on.


Rode it in September.  Have been back twice since and have skipped it both times.  It is a one-and-done for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Was back from WDW yesterday, but in desperate need of recovery, so today....
> 
> First of all, Animal Kingdom was AMAZING, every day at Disney is amazing.  We made it over to Pandora and did the Na'vi River Ride, which was VERY slow, but I did enjoy.  VERY CALM, but SO BEAUTIFUL.  Did Flight of the Avatar, and while that was good, it's not good for people like me, who have vertigo at times, or motion sickness.  If asked to do it with friends or family I would go again, but if I don't do it any more, I'm not going to be upset about it.  And we saw Rivers of Light.  That was beautiful.  Not has intense as Illuminations.  Wonderful show though.  Those things were all new to us.  The rest of the time, we did what we wanted, and it was a nice day.  I had my Mickey Pop, because you MUST have one of those every time you go to Disney, and we had lunch at the Tuskar House, so I got my photo with Safari Mickey and Safari Daisy, and if someone tells me how I will attache photos.  For those who are not aware, Goofy and Donald are also at Tuskar House, but we had to leave before they came round to our table, so I missed my shot with them.
> 
> On to the game portion:
> 
> Merlin - Level 2 - I want them to come up with another thing for him.  I don't know what it could be, but I'd like another level for him.
> Mickey & Friends - Pluto, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Pete, Chip, Dale - all 10
> Toy Story - Zurg, Jesse, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Ham, Sarge, Rex, Bullseye - all 10
> Toy Alien - collecting for 7 - I use him for Wendy Items and those drop rates STINK so I don't see him leveling up anytime soon
> Cinderella - Cinderella & Charming - all 10
> Peter Pan  - Tink - at 10
> - Hook - will be at 6 by day's end
> - Wendy - I need 13 balls of yarn & 8 hats
> - Peter - ?????
> Pirates of the Caribbean - Elizabeth, Jack, Will - all at 6 (does anyone know why it stopped at 6?  That seems strange to me)
> Monsters Inc - Mike, Sulley, Boo, Roz, Celia Mae, Randall - all 10
> Wall-E - Wall-E & Eve - all 10
> Tangled - Mother Gothel, Flynn, Rapunzel, Maximus - all 10
> Sleeping Beauty - Aurora, Phillip, Flora, Fauna, Merryweather - all 10
> Zootopia - Judy, Nick, Chief Bogo, Flash - all 10
> Jungle Book - Bagheera, Mowgli, Baloo, King Louie - all 10
> - Shere Khan - collecting for 9
> Incredibles - Dash, Mrs., Mr., Violet, Frozone, Syndrome - all 10
> Nightmare Before Christmas - Zero, Jack, Sally, Oogie Boogie - all 10
> Frozen - Anna, Elsa, Olaf, Hans, Kristof, Sven - all 10
> Mula - Li Shang, Mulan, Mushu - all 10
> Beauty and the Beast - Belle, Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Gaston - all 10
> Lion King - Zazu, Nala, Simba, Rafiki, Scar, Timon, Pumba - all 10
> Aladdin - Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Carpet, Jafar, Iago, Genie - all 10
> Alice in Wonderland - Alice, Mad Hatter, March Hare, White Rabbit, Caterpillar, Cheshire Cat - all 10
> - Queen of Hearts - collecting for 10
> Snow White - Bashful, Doc, Sneezy, Dopey, Happy, Snow White - all 10
> - Evil Queen - collecting for 8
> - Grumpy - collecting for 10
> - Sleepy - collecting for 10
> 
> 111 Total Characters available, I have 109, I'm working on 10 and 11 which are Wendy and Peter.  I STILL wish for Duck Tales and Winnie the Pooh, but not for a while, I want to finish up all the ones I have now before adding in new people



Glad you enjoyed your trip and the new stuff at AK (though sorry about the vertigo issues!)

Also glad to see you enjoyed Rivers of Light - I really liked it but it seems to get a bad wrap as it isn't big and in your face with loud booms, etc like the other night time shows.  It's definitely different but I think it fits the park well and I enjoyed the music quite a bit


----------



## Icebear83

Everybody’s trips to disney sound great. Im hoping to go in April. A quick game question..are the exclusive characters like rex annd wall-e worth getting. I already hear sparrow is a waste. Working on tangled now is maximus worth the pile of gems?


----------



## supernova

Icebear83 said:


> Everybody’s trips to disney sound great. Im hoping to go in April. A quick game question..are the exclusive characters like rex annd wall-e worth getting. I already hear sparrow is a waste. Working on tangled now is maximus worth the pile of gems?


Sparrow has been helping with Hook


----------



## AJGolden1013

I think Merlin should be able to send all characters on a x hour task.


----------



## pooh'smate

AJGolden1013 said:


> I think Merlin should be able to send all characters on a x hour task.



I would love this


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I think Merlin should be able to send all characters on a x hour task.


Sounds perfect for Merlin Level 3!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Getting those items for Wendy is taking so long that I've managed to get Hook to level 8 and max out Grumpy at level 10 and I STILL need 3 more ear hats to even begin to welcome Wendy.  (And yes, I have all 3 characters plus the parade float working hard to get those hats around the clock).  The quest continues into yet another week...


----------



## Arnavdudi

Hey guys what about the new costumes. When are they coming??


----------



## PrincessP

Icebear83 said:


> Everybody’s trips to disney sound great. Im hoping to go in April. A quick game question..are the exclusive characters like rex annd wall-e worth getting. I already hear sparrow is a waste. Working on tangled now is maximus worth the pile of gems?



Rex was helpful in speeding up the “defeat zurg” process. Plus, I think he is fun. 

I did not get Wall-E until it was tume to earn Bulls Eye. He was super helpful in earning those tokens with Eve and didn’t have to be leveled very much (maybe lvl 1 or lvl 2). Other than that....not very useful. 

Sparrow has proven helpful with Hook items. 

All that said, my 2 cents...unless you have an abundance of gems or wish to spend cash to get the main story-line gem characters, I would save gems for timed events.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Rex was helpful in speeding up the “defeat zurg” process. Plus, I think he is fun.


I know Rex has those wish bubble kids who want to meet him.  Wondering if the code isn't part of the game if he's not a part of your current character line-up?  Not sure how that would work.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Getting those items for Wendy is taking so long that I've managed to get Hook to level 8 and max out Grumpy at level 10 and I STILL need 3 more ear hats to even begin to welcome Wendy.  (And yes, I have all 3 characters plus the parade float working hard to get those hats around the clock).  The quest continues into yet another week...


About 8 hours from Wendy's countdown clock to finish.  By then, I should have the final hat I need to immediately bring her to level 2 (although with the way these Jungle Book characters have been stingy with tokens, who knows).  I should also have the final 2 hooks to bring Hook to 9.  After that, I start the 24-hour Queen countdown to Level 10.  Since Grumpy is done, that'll finish off the Snow White character set to 10.


----------



## CaptHook34

Hook is LVL 7

Need 1 Hat and 13 ball of yarn for wendy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> I was disappointed by Its A Small Pandora After All. The visuals are nice but it has no story to it. You get off that boat with no greater understanding of Avatar than when you got on. Flight of Passage, on the other hand, is now the best ride in WDW.



There is a storyline - it's just not really explained to the rider beforehand.  It is that the Shaman is calling everyone to her which is why the activity builds as you ride and then more and more creatures appear and it gets louder and eventually you see other Navi journeying as well - so you are on the journey to see the Shaman and discover a lot of the rest of the animal and plan life on Pandora while doing so

I think it is a very nice ride, but quite short - and not worth the 100 min + wait it often gets


----------



## McCoy

Putting my prior posts about what happens after welcoming Wendy together:
- Wendy has a solo 4-hour task initially
- 12-hour build of Peter Pan's flight after Wendy's task.
- After Peter Pan's Flight is done, Wendy has a solo 8-hour mission.

After the 8-hour task, Wendy has another 4-hour solo task for which she has to be level 3.
After that comes the prompt to Welcome Peter Pan.

*60 Pixie Dust
35 Pan Flutes*
- parade (2hr)
- Baloo and Mowgli - Keeping Out of Trouble (6hr)
- Captain Hook - Plotting Against Pan (6hr)
- Grumpy - March On (6hr)
- Shere Khan - Interrogating the Snake (6hr)
*35 Hats*
- parade (2hr)
- Baloo - Avoid Snakes (6hr)
- Mowgli - Picking Prickly Pears (6hr)
- Tinkerbell - Visit Princess Fairytale Hall (8hr)
- Attraction - The Jolly Roger (8hr)
*750,000 magic*

Apparently Peter Pan's Flight doesn't do anything to help Peter Pan directly...


----------



## wingweaver84

CaptHook34 said:


> Hook is LVL 7
> 
> Need 1 Hat and 13 ball of yarn for wendy



Read that in Hook's voice,seeing as how you have him as your avatar.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> Putting my prior posts about what happens after welcoming Wendy together:
> - Wendy has a solo 4-hour task initially
> - 12-hour build of Peter Pan's flight after Wendy's task.
> - After Peter Pan's Flight is done, Wendy has a solo 8-hour mission.
> 
> After the 8-hour task, Wendy has another 4-hour solo task for which she has to be level 3.
> After that comes the prompt to Welcome Peter Pan.
> 
> *60 Pixie Dust
> 35 Pan Flutes*
> - parade (2hr)
> - Baloo and Mowgli - Keeping Out of Trouble (6hr)
> - Captain Hook - Plotting Against Pan (6hr)
> - Grumpy - March On (6hr)
> - Shere Khan - Interrogating the Snake (6hr)
> *35 Hats*
> - parade (2hr)
> - Baloo - Avoid Snakes (6hr)
> - Mowgli - Picking Prickly Pears (6hr)
> - Tinkerbell - Visit Princess Fairytale Hall (8hr)
> - Attraction - The Jolly Roger (8hr)
> *750,000 magic*
> 
> Apparently Peter Pan's Flight doesn't do anything to help Peter Pan directly...


Disappointed to read that the interns are using so many overlapping characters to help collect tokens.  Going to be an uphill battle to collect for Peter Pan AND Wendy simultaneously.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I know Rex has those wish bubble kids who want to meet him.  Wondering if the code isn't part of the game if he's not a part of your current character line-up?  Not sure how that would work.



I don’t have Rex. If you don’t have the character you don’t get those wish bubbles for them, just for the characters that you do have.


----------



## littlebearfan

Drop rates for all my remaining characters have been horrible all weekend. They don’t seem to be improving today either!

Still need 6 needle and thread, 2 ears for Wendy.
Got Hook to level 8 overnight, so it will be a while before I can level him to 9.
Grumpy needs 11 more ears to get him to level 10.

Alien will remain at 9 since he is on Needle and Thread duty.


----------



## MinnieMe333

In the Lion King legendary chests I've got an 80% chance of getting a "Rare" float but 3% chance of a "Common" tree. Which perfectly shows that the classification of something as rare/common/uncommon etc means absolutely nothing!!!


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mmmears said:


> I don’t have Rex. If you don’t have the character you don’t get those wish bubbles for them, just for the characters that you do have.



I once was stuck on a Jungle Book quest where I needed to buy a JB attraction, but didn’t have the money due to the fact that everything involved in JB was crazy expensive, and has previously leveled up all of them. For whatever reason, every day so would get some kid who wanted to ride this attraction. Eventually I had no other wishes but those. When I finally built the thing, and everyone had their wish granted, never again did any park guest wished to ride it. What on earth did I build? Journey into YOUR Imagination?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

MinnieMe333 said:


> In the Lion King legendary chests I've got an 80% chance of getting a "Rare" float but 3% chance of a "Common" tree. Which perfectly shows that the classification of something as rare/common/uncommon etc means absolutely nothing!!!



Looking at the drop rates for characters, and I had a 10.25% chance for Mulan but a “less than 1%” chance for Scar. What’s the deal? Bought Mulan and got her. Was the odds in her favor due to Lunar New Year?


----------



## mmmears

UmmYeahOk said:


> I once was stuck on a Jungle Book quest where I needed to buy a JB attraction, but didn’t have the money due to the fact that everything involved in JB was crazy expensive, and has previously leveled up all of them. For whatever reason, every day so would get some kid who wanted to ride this attraction. Eventually I had no other wishes but those. When I finally built the thing, and everyone had their wish granted, never again did any park guest wished to ride it. What on earth did I build? Journey into YOUR Imagination?



It's different with attractions. If they aren't gem ones and you can build them they yes that can happen. Never had it happen with a premium character though.


----------



## AJGolden1013

79 items in my cauldron, and it only gets me 3,835 elixir, maybe by month's end it'll be more.....

Oh and it's going to cost me 22,130 to get that elixir.


----------



## mikegood2

Wendy's drop rates the last week has been driving me crazy. I’m 2 ear hats short, so I’m hoping to start welcoming her tomorrow, but who knows if that will actually happen. I was able to level Hook up to level 9 today, so atleast that’s going well.

My decision to spend around 3K on Alien items before the PP started has also bitten me on the ****. I’m about 250 elixir short of being able to get the Jolly Roger, so I’ll hopfully be purchasing that tomorrow also.


----------



## JamesGarvey

went a whole day without Wendy drops, so i did the thing that I know will get me the tokens i need... i sent Snow White on her 24 hour leveling. I'm certain i'll wake up to every character, attraction and parade float spewing out the final tokens, unable to welcome Wendy for another 16 hours or so.


----------



## Beccybooboo

AJGolden1013 said:


> 79 items in my cauldron, and it only gets me 3,835 elixir, maybe by month's end it'll be more.....
> 
> Oh and it's going to cost me 22,130 to get that elixir.



Your patience is unreal, I have to clear out at least weekly.



mikegood2 said:


> My decision to spend around 3K on Alien items before the PP started has also bitten me on the ****. I’m about 250 elixir short of being able to get the Jolly Roger, so I’ll hopfully be purchasing that tomorrow also.



You have made a nice comeback there, flag of corona and your done! 

I havent spent elixir on Alien since welcoming him, felt it would be useful at some stage. Who knows Alien level 10 may come in handy someday. Until that day my elixir stays in Merlins shop while he can collect for himself, he needs to be useful for something as he has been pretty useless for yarn


----------



## AlohaBerry

At 24 hours stuck at 33 yarns. Ready to go on all else. Hook at 7 with only his 2 tasks- he needs Wendy so he can get PP ride and do more tasks! So..,.come on Mowgli, Tink, Alien, et al! Let's do this!


----------



## wingweaver84

What benefits are there to linking with Facebook besides saving your game?(Also,how can I edit my avatar?)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Still slowly working to get Wendy.  Up to 31 yarn balls and 30 hats.  Don't have Hook yet as the Snow White event (well, Grumpy really) ate away at my gem stash so trying to rebuild that to have enough for the next event before buying Hook since I figure not time pressure to get him

Really hoping no event for a while as we leave for a cruise in just under 2 weeks and would prefer not to have an event at the same time!


----------



## mmmears

Finally got the last ear hat I needed yesterday afternoon so Wendy is in the (long) process of being welcomed.  And of course that means that Hook is ready to level up so all my characters are just waiting for something to do.



AJGolden1013 said:


> 79 items in my cauldron, and it only gets me 3,835 elixir, maybe by month's end it'll be more.....
> 
> Oh and it's going to cost me 22,130 to get that elixir.



Yeah, Merlin's pretty stingy isn't he?


----------



## McCoy

For what it's worth, 24 hours into working on Peter Pan, and his drops are much worse for me than Wendy so far. So at least we all have that to look forward to.


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> For what it's worth, 24 hours into working on Peter Pan, and his drops are much worse for me than Wendy so far. So at least we all have that to look forward to.



Oh no!  Of course he's worse.  I should have expected as much.   This is Jungle Book all over again.  At least it gives us something to do and doesn't have that silly time constraint the events have, so I guess I won't complain.


----------



## McCoy

There was an app update for the game in the Apple App Store this morning, in case anyone hasn't seen it.  Other than screwing up the calendar for me, I haven't noticed any difference.  The calendar, rather than counting down to 7pm ET like normal for the next daily reward, is currently for me a 24-hour counter counting down to the time I installed the update (i.e. currently 22:30:00 left).  I don't see anything useful in the version notes in the app store, and no comments about it on either Facebook or the Gameloft forum.  There were comments about bugs with the calendar reward thing on the Gameloft forum, so I can only guess the new update is somehow intended to fix that, but only made the system worse for me. FYI


----------



## Beccybooboo

wingweaver84 said:


> What benefits are there to linking with Facebook besides saving your game?(Also,how can I edit my avatar?)



Cant answer you facebook Question I dont have facebook. As for your avatar query, you need 10 posts to have an avatar. Once you have, go into your profile page and click on upper right corner of the symbol you have at the moment and you will see the options for Avatar and Signature. If you need advice or help with disboards check out the Welcome Board.


----------



## AJGolden1013

McCoy said:


> There was an app update for the game in the Apple App Store this morning, in case anyone hasn't seen it.  Other than screwing up the calendar for me, I haven't noticed any difference.  The calendar, rather than counting down to 7pm ET like normal for the next daily reward, is currently for me a 24-hour counter counting down to the time I installed the update (i.e. currently 22:30:00 left).  I don't see anything useful in the version notes in the app store, and no comments about it on either Facebook or the Gameloft forum.  There were comments about bugs with the calendar reward thing on the Gameloft forum, so I can only guess the new update is somehow intended to fix that, but only made the system worse for me. FYI



I saw that update, but because of this post, I'm not updating until there's a valid reason and so far there isn't.  I feel like IF we get another event it'll be March probably, because we need TIME, LOTS OF TIME, for Peter Pan.  It's absurd!


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> I saw that update, but because of this post, I'm not updating until there's a valid reason and so far there isn't.  I feel like IF we get another event it'll be March probably, because we need TIME, LOTS OF TIME, for Peter Pan.  It's absurd!



I think I'll be lucky to get Peter Pan some time in March.  You're not kidding about us needing time.


----------



## wingweaver84

Travelingmice said:


> Hi!  I’ve only been playing since the week before AIW event. Did rather poorly there but not too bad in SW. as far as the story line, I’m not sure if I’m missing something to defeat Zurg. Do I have to welcome Eve?  I’ve passed that task but haven’t earned any of the items yet. I’ve just leveled Celia to 2 and welcomed Roz. So I’m working through those tasks with Mike but when I look in the Wiki I’m not sure this is right. Also didn’t welcome Pete yet-waiting on last item. Am I just impatient or have I missed a step. Thanks for any suggestions.



EVE is part of the main storyline so yes,she will have to be welcomed well before Zurg. It helps if you can welcome the characters in the order in which their quests appear-I know it's hard but it just saves the trouble later on.


----------



## chocolatte89

McCoy said:


> There was an app update for the game in the Apple App Store this morning, in case anyone hasn't seen it.  Other than screwing up the calendar for me, I haven't noticed any difference.  The calendar, rather than counting down to 7pm ET like normal for the next daily reward, is currently for me a 24-hour counter counting down to the time I installed the update (i.e. currently 22:30:00 left).  I don't see anything useful in the version notes in the app store, and no comments about it on either Facebook or the Gameloft forum.  There were comments about bugs with the calendar reward thing on the Gameloft forum, so I can only guess the new update is somehow intended to fix that, but only made the system worse for me. FYI



Based on what people are saying on facebook, it looks like the update changed the calendar reward time to 7am PST for everyone. People were complaining about getting the calendar reward before the actual day, but this update seems to just be confusing people even more.

It also updated the gem completion bonus for Peter Pan. So, we'll get another 20 gems once we finish welcoming Hook, Wendy, and Peter.


----------



## hopemax

Travelingmice said:


> Hi!  I’ve only been playing since the week before AIW event. Did rather poorly there but not too bad in SW. as far as the story line, I’m not sure if I’m missing something to defeat Zurg. Do I have to welcome Eve?  I’ve passed that task but haven’t earned any of the items yet. I’ve just leveled Celia to 2 and welcomed Roz. So I’m working through those tasks with Mike but when I look in the Wiki I’m not sure this is right. Also didn’t welcome Pete yet-waiting on last item. Am I just impatient or have I missed a step. Thanks for any suggestions.



This is one of the questions that keeps coming up.  In order to battle Zurg you must welcome Roz and Pete and also must open the land in Tomorrowland that leads to the Fantasyland portal.  People want to hold off to save magic, but the game is set up that you have to do all of those things before you get to Zurg.


----------



## mikegood2

FINALLY got to start welcoming Wendy.  Also able to purchase the Jolly Rogers and have 17 elixir to spare.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> FINALLY got to start welcoming Wendy.  Also able to purchase the Jolly Rogers and have 17 elixir to spare.



That’s amazing, I can’t wait to get to that point.  I have 6 yarn/needle things to go and then I can start welcoming Wendy.


----------



## mmmears

Just got Wendy and I have to say that that sneak peek of Peter Pan when I welcomed her must have been put there just to taunt me.  She's doing a 4-hour task (I was able to get her to Level 2 right away since it took 24 hours to welcome her).


----------



## Travelingmice

So jealous reading all the Peter Pan stuff!  Still waiting to welcome Rapunzel.  I did luck out on the set chests. I got Beast and an attraction from that set and got Nala and Pumba from the Lion king.  Of course doing much with them is slow going.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Pan requires 70 total legendary tokens. rip.


----------



## karmstr112

karmstr112 said:


> My Wendy drops are SO bad, Hook will be maxed out at 10 before I welcome her. [Hook is at 8 half way to 9 now]



So it's Tuesday night and I'm still working on welcoming Wendy. She needs 5 more yarn balls, meanwhile Hook is working towards level 10 needing 14 hooks and 1 ear. Who's picking Hook and who's picking Wendy on my welcome/finish battle?


----------



## AJGolden1013

karmstr112 said:


> So it's Tuesday night and I'm still working on welcoming Wendy. She needs 5 more yarn balls, meanwhile Hook is working towards level 10 needing 14 hooks and 1 ear. Who's picking Hook and who's picking Wendy on my welcome/finish battle?



I'll go with you on Hook, as I just put him at level 7 and I also need 4 yarn/needle things for Wendy.  I hope the next add of characters isn't until April!


----------



## AlohaBerry

Wendy is in the park!!!!! Now to wait 24 hrs until more waiting to begin!!!!!!!


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> For what it's worth, 24 hours into working on Peter Pan, and his drops are much worse for me than Wendy so far. So at least we all have that to look forward to.


I guess he would have to be.  Once you welcome him, and build the Lost Boys Hideout, that is the end of this _massive_ expansion to the storyline.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I saw that update, but because of this post, I'm not updating until there's a valid reason and so far there isn't.  I feel like IF we get another event it'll be March probably, because we need TIME, LOTS OF TIME, for Peter Pan.  It's absurd!


Although since Peter Pan is main storyline, we don't technically need _any _ time for him.  And it wouldn't be the first time we have had an event with the main storyline still in progress...


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> There was an app update for the game in the Apple App Store this morning, in case anyone hasn't seen it.  Other than screwing up the calendar for me, I haven't noticed any difference.  The calendar, rather than counting down to 7pm ET like normal for the next daily reward, is currently for me a 24-hour counter counting down to the time I installed the update (i.e. currently 22:30:00 left).  I don't see anything useful in the version notes in the app store, and no comments about it on either Facebook or the Gameloft forum.  There were comments about bugs with the calendar reward thing on the Gameloft forum, so I can only guess the new update is somehow intended to fix that, but only made the system worse for me. FYI


Interns?  Game bugs?  Nah.  Not possible.


----------



## littlebearfan

Finally! I got the last needle and thread for Wendy. Just started welcoming her.


----------



## lmmatooki

So I thought by constantly leveling people up, Wendy's drops would be better but they haven't been much better. I have 21/35 needle and thread and 28/35 ear hats. At least my characters are much closer to being maxed out!


----------



## Pocahontas618

Newbie here. Not sure what happened but I  welcomed Wendy 3 days ago and haven’t had one yarn drop since. Just can’t get her to level 2. I don’t have the Jolly Roger but have 3 people plus the float running nonstop. Hook is at level 8, and I’m still working on a few hooks. Are the drops really this bad?


----------



## JamesGarvey

McCoy said:


> There was an app update for the game in the Apple App Store this morning, in case anyone hasn't seen it.  Other than screwing up the calendar for me, I haven't noticed any difference.  The calendar, rather than counting down to 7pm ET like normal for the next daily reward, is currently for me a 24-hour counter counting down to the time I installed the update (i.e. currently 22:30:00 left).  I don't see anything useful in the version notes in the app store, and no comments about it on either Facebook or the Gameloft forum.  There were comments about bugs with the calendar reward thing on the Gameloft forum, so I can only guess the new update is somehow intended to fix that, but only made the system worse for me. FYI



Got this but worse. After collecting my daily reward last night, I ran the update, mostly hoping maybe they changed the Wendy drop rates with an update so soon after an expansion. To my discredit, I didn't think to re-check my daily reward countdown. Opened the app this morning, and my countdown was at 23h+. So no daily reward for me today, it's only a bronze chest but I'm more annoyed at what this could potentially do to my login streak.

So yea, avoid this update until you hear otherwise.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Got this but worse. After collecting my daily reward last night, I ran the update, mostly hoping maybe they changed the Wendy drop rates with an update so soon after an expansion. To my discredit, I didn't think to re-check my daily reward countdown. Opened the app this morning, and my countdown was at 23h+. So no daily reward for me today, it's only a bronze chest but I'm more annoyed at what this could potentially do to my login streak.
> 
> So yea, avoid this update until you hear otherwise.



that's a bummer - hopefully not though or at least the "make up " think they have where you can watch an add to get the missed daily reward works


----------



## littlebearfan

JamesGarvey said:


> Got this but worse. After collecting my daily reward last night, I ran the update, mostly hoping maybe they changed the Wendy drop rates with an update so soon after an expansion. To my discredit, I didn't think to re-check my daily reward countdown. Opened the app this morning, and my countdown was at 23h+. So no daily reward for me today, it's only a bronze chest but I'm more annoyed at what this could potentially do to my login streak.
> 
> So yea, avoid this update until you hear otherwise.



I collected mine last night and updated this morning. The counter was showing just over a couple of hours - which would have ended at 8:00am MST. I thought yippee! I will get the next reward sooner! No such luck!

After reading your post, I went to check. I didn’t get a reward and the counter is 22hrs and some minutes - counting down to tomorrow morning at 8:00am MST.

Not sure what is going on, but I did finish a streak yesterday and should have started the next one today. Hopefully it will just start a new one tomorrow and not think I missed collecting today.  Especially since it’s showing a 20 gem reward for a ten day streak.


----------



## Pocahontas618

Pocahontas618 said:


> Newbie here. Not sure what happened but I  welcomed Wendy 3 days ago and haven’t had one yarn drop since. Just can’t get her to level 2. I don’t have the Jolly Roger but have 3 people plus the float running nonstop. Hook is at level 8, and I’m still working on a few hooks. Are the drops really this bad?


As soon soon as my last hook dropped, I was able to get 2 yarns. I guess I’ll leave Hook ready to level up.


----------



## wingweaver84

Travelingmice said:


> So jealous reading all the Peter Pan stuff!  Still waiting to welcome Rapunzel.  I did luck out on the set chests. I got Beast and an attraction from that set and got Nala and Pumba from the Lion king.  Of course doing much with them is slow going.



Splurged on one of the LK chests and got Pumbaa. It's really weird,I got Pumbaa from this one and Mrs.Incredible from the last one I bought.


----------



## dwtootles

FYI according to the DMK Facebook page there is an issue with the timer on the Rewards Calendar, but it shouldn’t impact us getting the daily rewards.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> Splurged on one of the LK chests and got Pumbaa. It's really weird,I got Pumbaa from this one and Mrs.Incredible from the last one I bought.


Keep trying.  If you're lucky, maybe Peter Pan will be in your next Lion King chest...


----------



## xthebowdenx

So my reward tomorrow shows an attraction. However, I click it and it’s apparently just a frozen fountain


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> Keep trying.  If you're lucky, maybe Peter Pan will be in your next Lion King chest...



But Peter Pan's part of the storyline....


----------



## AJGolden1013

xthebowdenx said:


> So my reward tomorrow shows an attraction. However, I click it and it’s apparently just a frozen fountain



me too, and apparently my game updated itself and now instead of 2 hours and change for my next reward, I'm 17 hours away.  It's all very confusing at times I think.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> But Peter Pan's part of the storyline....


----------



## karmstr112

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'll go with you on Hook, as I just put him at level 7 and I also need 4 yarn/needle things for Wendy.  I hope the next add of characters isn't until April!



Who knew the key to getting Wendy drops is to make it a competition. Wendy's yarn balls dropped this afternoon and she is currently being welcomed. Hook meanwhile still needs 7 hook; hopefully by the time Wendy is done, Hook will be ready to level up to 10.


----------



## supernova

Finally got the prompt to welcome Peter Pan.  Outside of Shere Khan and Grumpy, everyone else is otherwise engaged at the moment.  Gonna be a LONG long process...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Finally got the prompt to welcome Peter Pan.  Outside of Shere Khan and Grumpy, everyone else is otherwise engaged at the moment.  Gonna be a LONG long process...



I'm stuck with needing to level Wendy up to 3.  Still need another needle & thread.  Long long process is right.


----------



## goingthedistance

I could have Hook at 10 before I welcome Wendy. Still need 14 yarn balls and Hook is already level 8.


----------



## supernova

goingthedistance said:


> I could have Hook at 10 before I welcome Wendy. Still need 14 yarn balls and Hook is already level 8.


5 hooks and 5 hats away from bringing Hook to 10.  Very easy character to level up, and he has been somewhat helpful with Wendy.  Only collects for one of Pan's two items, which is odd.


----------



## mmmears

I stopped Hook at L8 so I could focus on Wendy (hoping that the parade would help with her items).  She's finally at 3 and doing the 4 hour task that I hope will open up the hunt for Pan's many epic items.  I imagine Hook will get to 10 long before I get Peter Pan.


----------



## go oilers go

lmmatooki said:


> So I thought by constantly leveling people up, Wendy's drops would be better but they haven't been much better. I have 21/35 needle and thread and 28/35 ear hats. At least my characters are much closer to being maxed out!


I'm not much better...19/35 ears and all my needles and threads


----------



## PrincessS121212

mmmears said:


> I stopped Hook at L8 so I could focus on Wendy (hoping that the parade would help with her items).  She's finally at 3 and doing the 4 hour task that I hope will open up the hunt for Pan's many epic items.  I imagine Hook will get to 10 long before I get Peter Pan.



I wish this strategy would work for welcoming Wendy.  I've been maxed out on her ears for a week, but i still need 14 yarn balls.  Hook has been ready to level to 7 for 2 days, and I was holding off hoping for better drops, but I either get no drops for days, or 2 yarns at the same time and then nothing again.  Trying to level him up again, hoping I get a yarn or 2 while he levels, but I'm not holding my breath.

Game is starting to slow down again for me until I can welcome Wendy.  Only have 6 non-peter pan characters to work on, and by the weekend I should be down to 4:
-SW, 1 bird away from being able to level to 10
-Sleepy, 2 ears from leveling to 10
-Evil queen is halfway ready for final level up, should have remaining tokens in a week
-Grumpy is at 8, tokens are slow going as characters are working on evil queen, SW, and sleepy instead
-TS Alien holding at 8 until I get the stupid yarn to welcome wendy so he can get his own tokens again
-Queen of hearts is ready for 10, just holding off until I get Evil Queen's tokens done before finishing her off


----------



## mmmears

mmmears said:


> I stopped Hook at L8 so I could focus on Wendy (hoping that the parade would help with her items).  She's finally at 3 and doing the 4 hour task that I hope will open up the hunt for Pan's many epic items.  I imagine Hook will get to 10 long before I get Peter Pan.



I stand corrected. Make that Peter Pan’s LEGENDARY items. I have one ear hat so only 69 more tokens to go (not counting the pixie dust since it’s not hard to get that one to drop).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I stand corrected. Make that Peter Pan’s LEGENDARY items. I have one ear hat so only 69 more tokens to go (not counting the pixie dust since it’s not hard to get that one to drop).


2 flutes, so I only need 68.  HA.  Take THAT!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Having seen people say that applying the latest update messed with the timer of the calendar items I waited until I got my item for the day before doing the update and then I checked the calendar and apparently I have already gotten the bronze chest and I am also 11 hours away from collecting it
 


on the plus side, finally got the last ear hat for Wendy so started to welcome her


----------



## McCoy

Yeah, my calendar has still been messed up too.  Mostly now, as appears similar to yours, is I think I should be on Day 3 of the 10-day 20-gem reward streak, but only says I am day 1.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I need ONE more yarn/needle thing, so hopefully in two hours either Mowgli or Tinkerbell will help me out.

I'm also waiting to empty my cauldron till the end of the month. currently there are 102 items in there, which will yield 4,752 elixir costing 28,760 magic.  MAYBE by the end of the month I'll be closer to getting the Jolly Roger

I'd also like to state, that when they EVENTUALLY get around to giving us more characters, I'm REALLY REALLY hoping for Winnie the Pooh and all his friends.

Character Wise:  Toy Alien - collecting for 7 (he's been on yarn/needle duty, because I want Wendy!)
                         Hook - collecting for 8
                         Shere Khan - collecting for 9
                         Evil Queen - collecting for 9
                         Grumpy - waiting for 10
                         Sleepy - will be 10 by tonight!

Is it true that obtaining Peter Pan is worse than obtaining Shere Khan?


----------



## AJGolden1013

McCoy said:


> Yeah, my calendar has still been messed up too.  Mostly now, as appears similar to yours, is I think I should be on Day 3 of the 10-day 20-gem reward streak, but only says I am day 1.



If you check the little number at the top left of the calendar, it'll tell you your streak days, if says anything MORE than 16, then yes you should be farther along, but since they started this calendar thing, we're only on day 16.  Best wishes to you my friend.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> 2 flutes, so I only need 68.  HA.  Take THAT!



Haha.  You are twice as far as I am!   I guess that means that you'll be getting Peter Pan in no time!


----------



## hopemax

hopemax said:


> For Wendy:
> 
> In my IOS game I have:         27 yarn / 17 ears
> In my Windows game I have:  15 yarn / 16 ears



One week later, and now I'm at:

IOS: completed thread days ago / 30 ears

I also only need 7 more birds for Snow White, and she will be done.  Queen only needs 2 Heart boxes and 1 ear hat.  So hopefully, by the end of the weekend I will be done with Snow White characters and Welcomed Wendy.  Then I only have Toy Story Alien collecting to go to 10 (thankfully, with finishing the thread first he has been able to go back to collecting his own tokens) and Peter Pan stuff.

Windows: 30 thread / 25 ears

I just upgraded Queen to 9 yesterday,  so she has a lot of tokens to collect to go to 10.  Snow White needs 5 birds to be done.  Poor Alien is only at 6, can't work on ears and I don't even have the Parachute Drop for claws.  Can't use elixir on those because I am saving for Jolly Roger...but I only have 7200 elixir.  The only good news is that I finally got back above 1 million magic, but that will drop finishing off Snow White and welcoming Wendy.  I'd really like to send my characters home, but it's not enough magic.


----------



## mmmears

mmmears said:


> Haha.  You are twice as far as I am!   I guess that means that you'll be getting Peter Pan in no time!



I spoke too soon.  I now have one pan flute and one ear hat.  Better watch out I'm catching up!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I spoke too soon.  I now have one pan flute and one ear hat.  Better watch out I'm catching up!


And just like that, I somehow went from two tokens to four.  I'm sure it's just a fluke...


----------



## mikegood2

Gotta give Gameloft and the interns credit, they have a sense of humor. My Peter Pan’s Flight just finished building and to my surprise Wendy, who’s been worthless up to this point, now has a nice quick 2 hour job that gives a hook. Problem is my level 9 Hook currently has 18/20 hook and PPs Flight also has an 8 hour mission, which I just sent her on. By the time she finishes the mission it’s very likely that my Hook will already have all 20 Hooks.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Gotta give Gameloft and the interns credit, they have a sense of humor. My Peter Pan’s Flight just finished building and to my surprise Wendy, who’s been worthless up to this point, now has a nice quick 2 hour job that gives a hook. Problem is my level 9 Hook currently has 18/20 hook and PPs Flight also has an 8 hour mission, which I just sent her on. By the time she finishes the mission it’s very likely that my Hook will already have all 20 Hooks.


Yep.  Right there with ya.  I just sent Hook off on yet another 6 hour pointless quest to try for one of Peter Pan's tokens, and immediately after that I received my final hat to start him off to 10 later this evening.  So much for Peter Pan's Flight!


----------



## McCoy

It's hard to believe that Wendy is completely useless for Peter Pan...


----------



## LeCras

Making ok progress, Hook is level 10, Wendy level 4. Pan has got 5 flutes and 8 hats so far. I think my next focus will be to get my magic back up again (I'm down to 3 mil which really doesn't feel like a lot now), since they seem to have upped the cost of pretty much everything - time to get all the characters out of "home" and go back to the endless task clicking...


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> It's hard to believe that Wendy is completely useless for Peter Pan...



I doubt she will be, but not able to collect items for Peter Pan yet, so I’m not sure.


----------



## McCoy

mikegood2 said:


> I doubt she will be, but not able to collect items for Peter Pan yet, so I’m not sure.


I should probably be clearer by clarifying that Wendy does not help with Pan's flutes or hats at all...


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I should probably be clearer by clarifying that Wendy does not help with Pan's flutes or hats at all...


Right.  That privilege is reserved for characters who are already supposed to be collecting for Wendy.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And just like that, I somehow went from two tokens to four.  I'm sure it's just a fluke...



Haha.  Now I'm never going to catch up!



McCoy said:


> It's hard to believe that Wendy is completely useless for Peter Pan...



I know what you mean.  Ridiculous, isn't it?


----------



## PrincessS121212

AJGolden1013 said:


> If you check the little number at the top left of the calendar, it'll tell you your streak days, if says anything MORE than 16, then yes you should be farther along, but since they started this calendar thing, we're only on day 16.  Best wishes to you my friend.



That's good to know where I should be.  I missed out on the concession stand for the last day of January because I couldn't collect for the first 2 days, one because of their glitch that made everyone miss a day, and 1 waiting for the android update to drop, which finally showed well after the 7pm reset time.  I went to collect at 7pm EST on 1/31 and it gave me the daily prize for 2/1 and started me on a new streak prize as day 1, even though I haven't missed a single day in more than a year.

Waited till 7pm yesterday to collect before installing their update fix from this week so I could actually get the 7 day streak concession stand.  Got awarded the bronze chest for Feb 8th, got my 7 day streak prize, installed update, and it showed I had collected the prize for 2/8, and had 23 hours till next prize.  Well now it's actually the 8th, 25 hours from yesterday's check in.  It's showing as 15 day consecutive streak, not 16, prize for the 8th is still showing collected, but now it's showing 13h 18 min till the prize for 2/9 is available, meaning I get no prize today.  Of course, since I can't collect a prize today, I'm still showing as 0 days progress towards the 10 day reward streak for 20 gems, despite me checking in and looking at it.

I think I liked the old way better, esp. since I didn't need to be online to collect that prize.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

Haven't been on here in a while... I feel all my posts on here are starting to say that. So here’s what’s going on with me. Still haven’t welcomed Wendy yet I have 28/35 yarn and 31/35 ear hats. In the beginning my drops were really good but now they suck like one drop every couple of days.
With this good gap between events I’ve been leveling a lot of my characters up to 10 to kind of stock up on gems. Then these mulan chests came back out and since I only had Lee Shang, the ancestors shrine, and the training camp... I just had to try it.
My first chest I got Mushu! It was just so tempting I had to get another one. Zilch. Then i didn’t have enough gems to get another but it was getting to me. So i bought a six chest bundle. I got a sparkler stand and the lantern attraction. This was like two days ago I believe. Well today i got enough gems to get just one more and I got Mulan!!
I was so happy and swore if that last chest didnt have anything in it I would never buy another platinum chest again. Smooth gameloft, very smooth.


----------



## Wdw1015

A 15 day tapper event? Ummm...no thanks.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Wdw1015 said:


> A 15 day tapper event? Ummm...no thanks.



^^^^^^^^^^^^ This. Are they mental?


----------



## SunDial

Wdw1015 said:


> A 15 day tapper event? Ummm...no thanks.



Really?   What prizes are they listing?


----------



## McCoy

The biggest issue is this isn't even a typical 'tapper' event. Another great idea to take the part of events that seemingly every player hates the absolute most, and have to do just that.... for over two weeks.


----------



## McCoy

Completion prizes:
5 vines: 1 Legendary Chest (Mulan)
35 vines: 5 gems
3,000 vines: 10 gems
4,000 vines: Lunar Balloon Lantern concession stand

Leaderboard prizes:
Rank 1-5: 1 Sapphire Chest
6-15: 35 gems
16-100: 20 gems
101-500: 10 gems
501-1,000: 5 gems
1,001-2,500: 1,500 magic
2,501-4,500: 750 magic


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

2010_Bride said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ This. Are they mental?


Yes


----------



## McCoy

I went offline once the event started, but in checking Pluto, Chip, and Dale's lunar costumes, it says internet required, so it's possible something has opened up for those as well, if anyone else wants to check.


----------



## Valehikari

Does anybody know how much time does it take for cages to regenerate and how many? Are they infinite?


----------



## chocolatte89

Valehikari said:


> Does anybody know how much time does it take for cages to regenerate and how many? Are they infinite?


With 4,000 vine cages required for the grand prize, they better be infinite


----------



## McCoy

Valehikari said:


> Does anybody know how much time does it take for cages to regenerate and how many? Are they infinite?


I do not know, but during events I have never had them unavailable, with trying to keep up collecting the components.  I wouldn't think it would be an issue now.

I can't imagine being able to collect 266-267 of these per day though to get to 4,000, not like I would even try that hard on this thing.  Hoping that the 3,000 and 4,000 prizes are some sort of mistake and should actually be 300 and 400.


----------



## Wdw1015

McCoy said:


> I went offline once the event started, but in checking Pluto, Chip, and Dale's lunar costumes, it says internet required, so it's possible something has opened up for those as well, if anyone else wants to check.


60 gems each for the Lunar costumes for Pluto, Chip and Dale.


----------



## Icebear83

The only characters i have that can bust up vines are Mickey and goofy and they are both unavailable (busy) for 10 hours. Oh well


----------



## empresslilly

My game is showing 85 cages needed for 10 gems and 150 for the Lunar Balloon Lantern.


----------



## McCoy

Glad to hear they adjusted the numbers!


----------



## mmmears

I thought this was just a ridiculously long tapper event, but now I'm seeing that my characters can collect rope and stuff.   Am I missing something?


----------



## AJGolden1013

OKay I am confused.  How is it that NONE of the Mulan characters can help collect items for bird tappers, yet they are the MAIN focus of characters for freeing said birds.  it's all very confusing to me!


----------



## supernova

Yeah, I just saw that there was a bag of seed as one of the items to be obtained through a task.  I have ZERO intention of collecting ANYTHING or freeing ANY birds.  This is a total nonsense event.  Let's just boycot the damn thing, folks.  I don't need gems or magic that badly.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yeah, I just saw that there was a bag of seed as one of the items to be obtained through a task.  I have ZERO intention of collecting ANYTHING or freeing ANY birds.  This is a total nonsense event.  Let's just boycot the damn thing, folks.  I don't need gems or magic that badly.



Agreed. It’s super annoying that to place well in this one we are required to spend actual money for stupid costumes.

The ONLY good thing about this one is that I can’t accidentally start it.


----------



## mmmears

Also, anyone else notice that there are far fewer gem gifts with this dumb calendar? Not that I’m surprised, interns, since this is exactly what I expected from your switch despite what you claimed.


----------



## Quellman

A sapphire chest would be nice. But not 15 days nice.  I'll pass thanks.


----------



## littlebearfan

mmmears said:


> I thought this was just a ridiculously long tapper event, but now I'm seeing that my characters can collect rope and stuff.   Am I missing something?



It’s not a normal tapper event. You have to send characters out to collect seed and ropes. Once you have 2 of each, tap on one of the bird cages and send one of the listed characters to free the bird. 

They took the most annoying part of an event and turned it into 15 days of torture.


----------



## Icebear83

littlebearfan said:


> It’s not a normal tapper event. You have to send characters out to collect seed and ropes. Once you have 2 of each, tap on one of the bird cages and send one of the listed characters to free the bird.
> 
> They took the most annoying part of an event and turned it into 15 days of torture.


I have to agree. Doesn’t look like i would be able to collect bags and rope fast enough to make it near any leaderboard let alone to bash 150 cages in 2 weeks. Im trying to welcome Flynn im not worrying about this event. I’ll just get what I comfortably can and not stress about it


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Yeah, I just saw that there was a bag of seed as one of the items to be obtained through a task.  I have ZERO intention of collecting ANYTHING or freeing ANY birds.  This is a total nonsense event.  Let's just boycot the damn thing, folks.  I don't need gems or magic that badly.



WOW @supernova I think your really off on this one!

For the LOW LOW price of 180 gems I can buy 3 beautiful Lunar outfits that will give me joy every time I see them! Also, if I want to place well I have the privilege of spending HOURS and HOURS and HOURS collecting Vine Cages with the possibility 15-55 gems back. I don’t see how anyone can see this as anything other than WIN/WIN!

Well off to scout the perfect location for the Lunar Baloon Stand. I’m thinking I might want to redo my entire kingdom to highlight it!


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Also, anyone else notice that there are far fewer gem gifts with this dumb calendar? Not that I’m surprised, interns, since this is exactly what I expected from your switch despite what you claimed.



Yes, I was waiting a little longer to post just to see if the trend continued. But it seems like we only get 5 gems on Mondays now.  Instead of 8 per week.  The streaks get us 20, so if you can keep up, maybe you end up with the same amount of gems.  But if you can't, or your game messes up (for some reason my computer said my streak was broken, so I am 2 days behind) then you end up with less.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

something odd happened on my game last night. it seems like I jumped forward in time. not sure by how much but at least 10 hours as I was lvling up the caterpillar to lvl 10 and he was done that early. All my tasks were ready to collect but the downside was my happiness had dropped a rank.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Yes, I was waiting a little longer to post just to see if the trend continued. But it seems like we only get 5 gems on Mondays now.  Instead of 8 per week.  The streaks get us 20, so if you can keep up, maybe you end up with the same amount of gems.  But if you can't, or your game messes up (for some reason my computer said my streak was broken, so I am 2 days behind) then you end up with less.



It's really noticeable in my game since I spent too many gems to get Grumpy.  I'm trying to build up my reserves and it's slow going.  No way am I going to part with some for some chipmunk sized vests.


----------



## wingweaver84

McCoy said:


> Completion prizes:
> 5 vines: 1 Legendary Chest (Mulan)
> 35 vines: 5 gems
> 3,000 vines: 10 gems
> 4,000 vines: Lunar Balloon Lantern concession stand
> 
> Leaderboard prizes:
> Rank 1-5: 1 Sapphire Chest
> 6-15: 35 gems
> 16-100: 20 gems
> 101-500: 10 gems
> 501-1,000: 5 gems
> 1,001-2,500: 1,500 magic
> 2,501-4,500: 750 magic



Screw the concession stand,it's the _chest _I care about. I have no Mulan characters and if I can get a chest for _free,_then I'm dang well gonna take it!Strange that they put it as the first prize you can get,though.


----------



## littlebearfan

Icebear83 said:


> I have to agree. Doesn’t look like i would be able to collect bags and rope fast enough to make it near any leaderboard let alone to bash 150 cages in 2 weeks. Im trying to welcome Flynn im not worrying about this event. I’ll just get what I comfortably can and not stress about it



I freed my first bird - and I am at 451 on my leaderboard. Some people already have 6!  Wonder if they still had some seed and rope from the original event?  I make sure to use all of mine before an event ends. 

I am not going to try really hard on this, but since I am trying to build up magic I may as well use the hour tasks during the day.


----------



## Icebear83

Im having a hard time finding any of my Disney characters that care about these caged birds. Nobody seems to want to work on finding rope or bags of weed-be-gone. Maybe somewhere in these 14 days i will find enough to free one bird and get a chest. And NO im not falling for the buy and spend trick to get characters or costumes to help participate in your fun event interns!


----------



## wingweaver84

Icebear83 said:


> Im having a hard time finding any of my Disney characters that care about these caged birds. Nobody seems to want to work on finding rope or bags of weed-be-gone. Maybe somewhere in these 14 days i will find enough to free one bird and get a chest. And NO im not falling for the buy and spend trick to get characters or costumes to help participate in your fun event interns!



I have Chip,Dale and Jessie going after the rope and Mickey and Woody after the sacks.


----------



## lmmatooki

go oilers go said:


> I'm not much better...19/35 ears and all my needles and threads


I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> WOW @supernova I think your really off on this one!
> 
> For the LOW LOW price of 180 gems I can buy 3 beautiful Lunar outfits that will give me joy every time I see them! Also, if I want to place well I have the privilege of spending HOURS and HOURS and HOURS collecting Vine Cages with the possibility 15-55 gems back. I don’t see how anyone can see this as anything other than WIN/WIN!
> 
> Well off to scout the perfect location for the Lunar Baloon Stand. I’m thinking I might want to redo my entire kingdom to highlight it!


OK, white flag waved.  I give in.  You're right.  I mean, I'm sure neither of us bothered to get the Frozen costumes, and, well, we both see how that negatively impacted game play.  Perhaps I'd better start right in and grab those Lunar outfits before they disappear.  Now, where'd I leave my secret stash of little pink gems...?


----------



## LindseyJo22

Okay - so this has probably already been discussed because I only pop into the thread every once in a while, but do the streaks start over after you complete one? I am on day 1 of a 10 day streak for 20 gems, but I completed the previous one.  I sort of assumed they would be continuous, but it seems like I was wrong about that (or have just been super inconsistent in logging in, which is possible).

Also, any clue how often these bird cages appear? I got lucky and had enough stuff to get 5 right off the bat (apparently they had saved the data from whenever we last did these things), but I can't figure out when they will come back.

Not trying too hard, but I seem to have gotten a half decent leaderboard, so there's a little more incentive than I usually have to actually do something


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> OK, white flag waved.  I give in.  You're right.  I mean, I'm sure neither of us bothered to get the Frozen costumes, and, well, we both see how that negatively impacted game play.  Perhaps I'd better start right in and grab those Lunar outfits before they disappear.  Now, where'd I leave my secret stash of little pink gems...?



Glad to see you finally saw the light! 

You are correct, I never bothered with the Frozen costumes and it might be one of my biggest regrets in life. I would tear up every time I saw my frozen characters without them. Especially Olaf, without his magnificent bow tie. Honestly, I’m starting to choke up a little bit right now. I had to send and keep them home, to make sure I don’t see them without the costumes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LindseyJo22 said:


> Okay - so this has probably already been discussed because I only pop into the thread every once in a while, but do the streaks start over after you complete one? I am on day 1 of a 10 day streak for 20 gems, but I completed the previous one.  I sort of assumed they would be continuous, but it seems like I was wrong about that (or have just been super inconsistent in logging in, which is possible).
> 
> Also, any clue how often these bird cages appear? I got lucky and had enough stuff to get 5 right off the bat (apparently they had saved the data from whenever we last did these things), but I can't figure out when they will come back.
> 
> Not trying too hard, but I seem to have gotten a half decent leaderboard, so there's a little more incentive than I usually have to actually do something



For the prizes they restart but in the small box in the upper left you can see what your total streak is at


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone!



Your not alone, I need one more yarn and have 23/35 ears.


----------



## Beccybooboo

wingweaver84 said:


> Screw the concession stand,it's the _chest _I care about. I have no Mulan characters and if I can get a chest for _free,_then I'm dang well gonna take it!Strange that they put it as the first prize you can get,though.



Dont hold your breathe, this could be another money grab...you think you might get a character yet you get a useless Mulan item, the bug has bitten so now you use your hard earn money or gems to buy that Mulan pack of chests.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Since my game auto updated I havent had the option to watch ads for gems, thanks gameloft great update


----------



## Beccybooboo

One more Grumpy hat and I am up to date with everyone except Peter Pan and Alien 20 claws and a few ears to go.

Forgot about Shere Khan arghh only 3 sticks and 3 ears collected for level 10


----------



## McNs

Well I've freed one bird so far. No issues collecting the rope but only have Mickey to collect the bird seed as Woody is on a 24hr task as part of the story line (only just defeated mother gothel) and I'm not wasting gems on outfits for Chip & Dale. Really just working towards the chest as I doubt I'll get far up the leaderboard.


----------



## wingweaver84

Beccybooboo said:


> Dont hold your breathe, this could be another money grab...you think you might get a character yet you get a useless Mulan item, the bug has bitten so now you use your hard earn money or gems to buy that Mulan pack of chests.



I've been lucky with the last two legendary chests,so I'll try to keep some optimism. And I have never,nor will I ever spend actual money on this game.


----------



## mmmears

Guys, we might have to reconsider not spending money on those costumes. I just checked on my park and Anna and Elsa were crying because the couldn’t dress up. And Olaf is so distraught about missing his bow tie that his tears are causing him to melt. Do we really want Chip and Dale crying for months because we passed up this great opportunity to dress them up?


----------



## lmmatooki

Still working on welcoming Wendy, 25/35 needle and thread and 33/35 ear hats. Granted, I spent most of my day shoveling about 8 inches of snow...Wendy had to wait.


----------



## Beccybooboo

lmmatooki said:


> Still working on welcoming Wendy, 25/35 needle and thread and 33/35 ear hats. Granted, I spent most of my day shoveling about 8 inches of snow...Wendy had to wait.



I hear ya. Starting a new job Monday so gametime for me will be greatly reduced.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Beccybooboo said:


> I hear ya. Starting a new job Monday so gametime for me will be greatly reduced.


Congrats on your new job!!!!


----------



## Icebear83

Finally found some characters who cared enough to free these birds. Just got enough rope? And weed killer to break my first bird free and claim my chest. Here goes......


----------



## Icebear83

OH wait....now I realize i have to drum up enough enthusiasm to free 4 more birds to get that chest. Ok here we go!


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> I hear ya. Starting a new job Monday so gametime for me will be greatly reduced.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Hope Loneheart

I'm thinking as soon as I've welcomed Pan and Lvled him up enough to get the last attraction I'll focus on this dumb event. Going to aim for the chest to see if it can possibly drop Grumpy, as he's the only character I don't have. Not sure if I really want to do the offline trick as I would loose out on 4 gems a day (playing with 2 phones) so I might only stay offline for a day or two. 

here's my progress with Pan so far. I've become too impatient to force every task to drop so I've been doing two tasks at a time (one time it took two hours of reloading to get a token to drop when I was doing them one at a time)


----------



## mikegood2

@Hope Loneheart Very Impressive! 

I just was able to start welcoming Peter Pan right now. How have you been able to collect so many items? Have your drop rates Ben that good? I’ve got Wendy at level 3 and Hook is ready to max, but not in a rush to do it since he can collect items.

As far as the dumb event goes, I don’t care where I end up ranking but gonna take advantage of the 2h jobs, more for the Magic than the items. As long as I get the progression gems I’ll be happy and if a stand it’s a nice bonus.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

mikegood2 said:


> @Hope Loneheart Very Impressive!
> 
> I just was able to start welcoming Peter Pan right now. How have you been able to collect so many items? Have your drop rates Ben that good? I’ve got Wendy at level 3 and Hook is ready to max, but not in a rush to do it since he can collect items.
> 
> As far as the dumb event goes, I don’t care where I end up ranking but gonna take advantage of the 2h jobs, more for the Magic than the items. As long as I get the progression gems I’ll be happy and if a stand it’s a nice bonus.


I still have the game on my old phone so when there's a character with epic or legendary tokens I can go back and forth on the phones and load the cloud save, and keep ending a task for a drop until I get the token, save the game and move on to the next task. I've also got Wendy at lvl 3, ready for 4 and hook at 8 ready for 9 but I'm not lvling them until Pan is ready to go so I don't have any overlapping token drops


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Still working on welcoming Wendy, 25/35 needle and thread and 33/35 ear hats. Granted, I spent most of my day shoveling about 8 inches of snow...Wendy had to wait.


I’m sorry about the snow....Wendy is a .... well I can’t use that word here, but she is.  



Beccybooboo said:


> I hear ya. Starting a new job Monday so gametime for me will be greatly reduced.



Congrats on the job



For me personally, I don’t care about the tapper event, since really only Mickey and Woody get the bags.  I’ll play along and see how far I get but I’m not knocking myself out for it.  It’s not worth it.


----------



## wingweaver84

Opened the legendary chest this morning...got Minnie's lunar costume. Chest aside,no more of this event for me. It just takes too long to get the stuff.


----------



## CaptHook34

Hope Loneheart said:


> I'm thinking as soon as I've welcomed Pan and Lvled him up enough to get the last attraction I'll focus on this dumb event. Going to aim for the chest to see if it can possibly drop Grumpy, as he's the only character I don't have. Not sure if I really want to do the offline trick as I would loose out on 4 gems a day (playing with 2 phones) so I might only stay offline for a day or two.
> 
> here's my progress with Pan so far. I've become too impatient to force every task to drop so I've been doing two tasks at a time (one time it took two hours of reloading to get a token to drop when I was doing them one at a time)
> View attachment 301326



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Woohoo!  Just got the 35th ball of yarn!  Now for 9 more ears to welcome Wendy...


----------



## 10CJ

Seems like you can collect up to 10 bags/ropes.


----------



## Icebear83

wingweaver84 said:


> Opened the legendary chest this morning...got Minnie's lunar costume. Chest aside,no more of this event for me. It just takes too long to get the stuff.


Yeah i just unlocked my hard earned legendary chest to receive 3 common items.....well that was exciting. At least now mickey can celebrate the lunar festival in his new outfit but i think i might go back to concentrating on leveling up my characters and help free those poor birds in a more leisurely manner. I really think theres enough room between those “cage bars” for these birds to fly out without help. Lazy birds....


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> I’m sorry about the snow....Wendy is a .... well I can’t use that word here, but she is.


It's okay, we got another inch today and will be getting another 4-6 tomorrow. That groundhog wasn't playing around haha.
I completely agree about Wendy...


----------



## mikegood2

10CJ said:


> Seems like you can collect up to 10 bags/ropes.



I’m actually up to 16 ropes and not sure if that’s even the limit. 

This mini event, or whatever it is, is so worthless and messed up. The fact that there are only 2 (3 if you by Chip and Dales lunar outfits) 2h jobs for the bags compared to 6 (?) 1h jobs for the rope is just to out of wack. What advantage do the Linar costumes really give you? Sure it’s a 1h job for the bags BUT requires both Chip and Dale. So at best that lets you collect 6-8 vines a day. So not worth the time and effort.


----------



## 10CJ

mikegood2 said:


> I’m actually up to 16 ropes and not sure if that’s even the limit.
> 
> This mini event, or whatever it is, is so worthless and messed up. The fact that there are only 2 (3 if you by Chip and Dales lunar outfits) 2h jobs for the bags compared to 6 (?) 1h jobs for the rope is just to out of wack. What advantage do the Linar costumes really give you? Sure it’s a 1h job for the bags BUT requires both Chip and Dale. So at best that lets you collect 6-8 vines a day. So not worth the time and effort.



Interesting. I was up to 10 ropes and the characters who collect them were no longer showing them as available to collect. Maybe it was a glitch, or maybe I am just losing my mind.


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> It's okay, we got another inch today and will be getting another 4-6 tomorrow. That groundhog wasn't playing around haha.
> I completely agree about Wendy...



Yikes saw u guys were getting hammered with snow! Saw a pic from a satellite in space and couldn’t even see Michigan or the Great Lakes hardly. We got about 3 inches here in Ohio where I’m at. Stayed north of us.


----------



## mmmears

10CJ said:


> Interesting. I was up to 10 ropes and the characters who collect them were no longer showing them as available to collect. Maybe it was a glitch, or maybe I am just losing my mind.



Nope.  It's 10 ropes in my game, too.  I have no idea why some people can collect more.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Only in the event for the milestone gems, after that the leader boards get blown up by anyone who bought the chip & dale lunar outfits. the sapphire chest is very tempting, but gambling 120 gems trying to get those top 5 spots.


----------



## Cabius

wingweaver84 said:


> Opened the legendary chest this morning...got Minnie's lunar costume. Chest aside,no more of this event for me. It just takes too long to get the stuff.



Yeah... looks like this is a “Mickey’s Lunar Costume” chest.

Edit: the screenshot is the odds of getting Mickey’s Lunar Cpstume from a Mulan legendary chest - at over 99% for me! Yikes!!


----------



## supernova

10CJ said:


> Seems like you can collect up to 10 bags/ropes.


But why bother hoarding all of these items?  Once you have enough, just start freeing birds. Not really sure how stockpiling is going to help gameplay?


----------



## supernova

Cabius said:


> Yeah... looks like this is a “Mickey’s Lunar Costume” chest.
> 
> Edit: the screenshot is the odds of getting Mickey’s Lunar Cpstume from a Mulan legendary chest - at over 99% for me! Yikes!!


Odds of this costume being completely useless?  100.1%


----------



## Cabius

mmmears said:


> Nope.  It's 10 ropes in my game, too.  I have no idea why some people can collect more.



I’m pretty sure it’s based on how many characters you have that can perform the action.

I can only get 4 of each, but I don’t have any of the Mulan characters. So Mickey + Goofy = 4 ropes/vines.


----------



## 10CJ

supernova said:


> But why bother hoarding all of these items?  Once you have enough, just start freeing birds. Not really sure how stockpiling is going to help gameplay?



I was waiting a little to start freeing the birds in hopes of being in a less competitive leader board. Figured I might as well wait until I had maxed out the items I needed.


----------



## 10CJ

Cabius said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s based on how many characters you have that can perform the action.
> 
> I can only get 4 of each, but I don’t have any of the Mulan characters. So Mickey + Goofy = 4 ropes/vines.



That makes sense. I do have 5 characters.


----------



## mmmears

Cabius said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s based on how many characters you have that can perform the action.
> 
> I can only get 4 of each, but I don’t have any of the Mulan characters. So Mickey + Goofy = 4 ropes/vines.



My ropes are maxed out at 10, so I can't tell how many characters can search for them.   But the vines are also maxed out at 10 and I know for certain that only Mickey and Woody can search for those.  Good thing I'm not competing in the event.  The auto prizes are another matter - I wouldn't mind those gems but I'm not sure that I can even get those with just 2 characters finding vines.


----------



## 10CJ

mmmears said:


> My ropes are maxed out at 10, so I can't tell how many characters can search for them.   But the vines are also maxed out at 10 and I know for certain that only Mickey and Woody can search for those.  Good thing I'm not competing in the event.  The auto prizes are another matter - I wouldn't mind those gems but I'm not sure that I can even get those with just 2 characters finding vines.



if you scroll across, how many characters can go on the mission to free the birds? Sounds like you have 5.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats on your new job!!!!





lmmatooki said:


> Congratulations!!





AJGolden1013 said:


> Congrats on the job



Thanks guys


----------



## mikegood2

Cabius said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s based on how many characters you have that can perform the action.
> 
> I can only get 4 of each, but I don’t have any of the Mulan characters. So Mickey + Goofy = 4 ropes/vines.



Was just gonna post the same thing. I think it’s two items per character. I got up to 16, but can only get to 14 right now. 

If some want to collect more ropes, not sure why, make sure some weren’t sent homes. I really wish the game used a different icon, instead of the red circle with a - sign, to show a character was sent home.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> But why bother hoarding all of these items?  Once you have enough, just start freeing birds. Not really sure how stockpiling is going to help gameplay?



Don’t think anyone is, the ropes just get created much faster.


----------



## hopemax

I stockpiled at the beginning to delay starting the leaderboard.  My limit was also 10.  But I had started with 7 ropes, so it's possible when this task was part of a timed event someone had more than 10 leftover.  Or if you were at 9 ropes, and then collected everyone who could collect a rope at the same time, it would be possible to get more than 10 because you would have collected before the 10th rope registered.

Usually these things are 2 per available character.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> But why bother hoarding all of these items?  Once you have enough, just start freeing birds. Not really sure how stockpiling is going to help gameplay?


It's not really about stockpiling, and more about the ratio of who can get it vs. what you started with.  I started with the event at 0 seeds, 10 ropes.  I was given the option of collecting more rope by goofy and jessie that were in the park.
Seeds
Mickey (lunar) 1 hour
Woody 2 hour
Chip/Dale (lunar) 1 hour

Rope
Goofy 1 hour
Jessie 1 hour
Pluto (lunar) 1 hour
Chip 1 hour
Dale 1 hour                             

Which means every 2 hours you free 1 bird, and every 4 hours, 2 birds.  As a result, my rope has been sitting at 7+ at all times, sometimes maxing out, yet I often sit with only 1 seed and can't do anything about it till the next hour.
Minnie, in her lunar costume, does absolutely nothing.  Bad programming interns.

On the plus side, I opened the free Mulan chest, and since I already had all the characters and buildings, got a stone dragon statue, which I actually wanted so now I can have 2 guardians in front of my temple.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Does anyone know what movie the little wooden bear chair from the bronze chest is from?  It looks vaguely familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## 2010_Bride

PrincessS121212 said:


> Does anyone know what movie the little wooden bear chair from the bronze chest is from?  It looks vaguely familiar but I can't place it.



I’m not sure why it’s a chair, but my first thought was the bear was Michael Darling’s bear from Peter Pan. Which would make sense with the Peter Pan update.


----------



## karmstr112

What the heck are in Sapphire chests?


----------



## Peachkins

I totally missed the Mulan event when I was between decent phones, so I had high hopes for that legendary chest. Then I got Mickey's lunar outfit.


----------



## Windwaker4444

karmstr112 said:


> What the heck are in Sapphire chests?


In my last Sapphire Chest, I got Wall-E.  I think the players who had all the premium characters received a lot of gems.


----------



## silly.old.bear

My drops for the bags, which are common, have been terrible. when I send Mickey or Woody out for the bags, it’s 50% drop. Only one of them will get a bag, if that. So then I have to wait another 2 hours before I get another bag to reach the 2 needed. Has it been that way for anyone else? I’m not maxed out... more like I’m constantly at zero bags :/


----------



## JamesGarvey

Windwaker4444 said:


> In my last Sapphire Chest, I got Wall-E.  I think the players who had all the premium characters received a lot of gems.



They give premium content, characters and attractions; not sure if they're gonna add costumes (I could see them adding those as a cheap cop out). Players having everything got 100 gems.


----------



## Beccybooboo

silly.old.bear said:


> My drops for the bags, which are common, have been terrible. when I send Mickey or Woody out for the bags, it’s 50% drop. Only one of them will get a bag, if that. So then I have to wait another 2 hours before I get another bag to reach the 2 needed. Has it been that way for anyone else? I’m not maxed out... more like I’m constantly at zero bags :/



I have found Sometimes it seems they haven't collected the bag of seeds if you wait a little while it might register as being collected


----------



## Beccybooboo

karmstr112 said:


> What the heck are in Sapphire chests?



The sapphire chest we got in our advent calender at Christmas was nice giving a good reward as JamesGarvey pointed out above, the effort spending time freeing the most birds required to possibly get it in my opinion is not worth the effort.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I actually like the idea of a mini event - it is something else to do inbetween major events and this was something different vs a regular tapper event 

Having said that, the execution of this one is just silly as unless you have *both* of the 'munks Lunar outfits then you are just limited to getting the two bags of fertilizer every two hours (via Mickey and Woody) so in effect it is the same as an every 2 hour taper event


----------



## dwlmgold

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I actually like the idea of a mini event - it is something else to do inbetween major events and this was something different vs a regular tapper event
> 
> Having said that, the execution of this one is just silly as unless you have *both* of the 'munks Lunar outfits then you are just limited to getting the two bags of fertilizer every two hours (via Mickey and Woody) so in effect it is the same as an every 2 hour taper event


So 120 gems and sleepless nights to win a sapphire chest and at most 50 gems.  This in addition to tokens which require 35 6 hour quests with an epic class probability.  This game is becoming an exercise in click bait.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I actually like the idea of a mini event - it is something else to do inbetween major events and this was something different vs a regular tapper event
> 
> Having said that, the execution of this one is just silly as unless you have *both* of the 'munks Lunar outfits then you are just limited to getting the two bags of fertilizer every two hours (via Mickey and Woody) so in effect it is the same as an every 2 hour taper event





dwlmgold said:


> So 120 gems and sleepless nights to win a sapphire chest and at most 50 gems.  This in addition to tokens which require 35 6 hour quests with an epic class probability.  This game is becoming an exercise in click bait.



This is also probably the toughest event they ever had as far as progression rewards go. Unless I wait to start a few days after a mini-event starts I can usually get to the final progression reward relatively easily. That’s not the case for this one.

A *15* day event with the top progression reward. (Lunar Baloon Lantern) set at *150* Vine cages means you need to collect *10 a day*. If you want to get that reward it almost forces you to purchase the Lunar outfits. Without them, the best you can do is collect *12* cages a day. So best case senario is your able to collect *180* cages is you forgo sleep and the Lunar outfits.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> This is also probably the toughest event they ever had as far as progression rewards go. Unless I wait to start a few days after a mini-event starts I can usually get to the final progression reward relatively easily. That’s not the case for this one.
> 
> A *15* day event with the top progression reward. (Lunar Baloon Lantern) set at *150* Vine cages means you need to collect *10 a day*. If you want to get that reward it almost forces you to purchase the Lunar outfits. Without them, the best you can do is collect *12* cages a day. So best case senario is your able to collect *180* cages is you forgo sleep and the Lunar outfits.



Good point - and I contemplated getting a lunar outfit - until she realized you needed both 'Munks outfits for the fertilizer.  That is a bit much.  Definitely should have had more characters on the fertilizer and/or have it be only 1 hour events


----------



## mmmears

Yep.  I might have played along to get the final reward but since it's not really possible I don't see the point.  Really awful event IMHO.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good point - and I contemplated getting a lunar outfit - until she realized you needed both 'Munks outfits for the fertilizer.  That is a bit much.  Definitely should have had more characters on the fertilizer and/or have it be only 1 hour events



That’s also a good point. The discrepancies between the bag and rope is bad enough as is, but to add the 2h to the undermanned bag is a joke. There is no way this wasn’t an intentional decision, but still doesn’t make any sense.

I'd really like to get inside the interns heads and see what makes them tick. (CORRECTION: No I don't ) Why would that take what is probably considered the most unpopular part of an event, the vine cage (or equivalent), and make it a 15 day mini-event? 

I’ve always felt it’s the vine cage aspect of events that gets me sick/tired of the event more than the lengh if  the event does. If they just let characters collect those items instead and just double/tripled the job times or number required, I think everyone would be happier.


----------



## Icebear83

Ok so mickey with lunar outfit still takes 2 hours to bag fertilizer. What good are these costumes anyway? I thought maybe i got something valuable from that chest not useless bellhop uniform


----------



## Aces86

Peachkins said:


> I totally missed the Mulan event when I was between decent phones, so I had high hopes for that legendary chest. Then I got Mickey's lunar outfit.



I started playing right after BATB so I missed the Mulan event. I was also excited. Also got the dumb outfit lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

Icebear83 said:


> Ok so mickey with lunar outfit still takes 2 hours to bag fertilizer. What good are these costumes anyway? I thought maybe i got something valuable from that chest not useless bellhop uniform


Bellhop....ha ha ha.  That's what I see now.


----------



## mmmears

I think that the interns are trying to push the limit and find out just how dumb some of the players are.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

just waiting for Bashful to finish lvling and I'll be welcoming Pan!


----------



## CallieMar

Wendy will finally be in my Kingdom tomorrow morning! And I’ll be able to level her to 2 right away. 

I’ve given up on the event since it’s impossible to get the concession stand without Chip and Dale’s costumes, unless you want to forgo sleep. I’m just hoping to place well enough to get a few extra gems.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> Wendy will finally be in my Kingdom tomorrow morning! And I’ll be able to level her to 2 right away.
> 
> I’ve given up on the event since it’s impossible to get the concession stand without Chip and Dale’s costumes, unless you want to forgo sleep. I’m just hoping to place well enough to get a few extra gems.


Congratulations.  You'll really love the way she does nothing...


----------



## JamesGarvey

If a character doesnt earn tokens or happiness, in other words, useless, i have them sent home. this has led to me having 66 characters earning a paltry sum of stars and magic instead of wasting time clicking through them. i realize this is somewhat self inflicted by being an early user who has reached endgame content, but this has to be fixed. I dont care if its 12-24 hour tasks with a low chance of drops, at least make me feel like these characters serve some purpose.


----------



## Quellman

I think I might be almost done playing.  As far as characters go, once the Evil Queen is level 10 I think that'll be it for me.  

Queen of Hearts - 40 Tokens until level 10
Evil Queen - 8 boxes until level 9
Shere Kahn - 4 tokens until level 6

I don't own all the premium characters, I haven't welcomed any new peter pan characters.   

Downloaded the game on day 1.  Level 50 character with 645 total days on the calendar.  Sorry but grinding out tokens isn't fun. The story lines were the fun part.  Paying 120 gems for 2 costumes for a CHANCE at a chest that really only benefits newer players - no thanks.  Copious amounts of shelved characters in a story book that are obsolete.  A main storyline that stalled once Small world opened.  Time to find something else I feel.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Quellman said:


> I think I might be almost done playing.  As far as characters go, once the Evil Queen is level 10 I think that'll be it for me.
> 
> Queen of Hearts - 40 Tokens until level 10
> Evil Queen - 8 boxes until level 9
> Shere Kahn - 4 tokens until level 6
> 
> I don't own all the premium characters, I haven't welcomed any new peter pan characters.
> 
> Downloaded the game on day 1.  Level 50 character with 645 total days on the calendar.  Sorry but grinding out tokens isn't fun. The story lines were the fun part.  Paying 120 gems for 2 costumes for a CHANCE at a chest that really only benefits newer players - no thanks.  Copious amounts of shelved characters in a story book that are obsolete.  A main storyline that stalled once Small world opened.  Time to find something else I feel.


I'm feeling the same way too. I've played every day since July 2016 but for several months now the game hasn't been much fun really, so I’ve stopped spending real money on it.

Feels like the developers have become lazy and too greedy. The recent main storyline expansions have been very poor. Few characters, with increasingly high magic costs and tediously high token requirements. 

Unless something changes, I’ll be moving on once I’ve used up my existing gem stock. It’s a shame because this game has so much potential, if only the interns could be more inventive and put some real effort into developing a meaningful main storyline alongside the events.


----------



## Peachkins

JamesGarvey said:


> If a character doesnt earn tokens or happiness, in other words, useless, i have them sent home. this has led to me having 66 characters earning a paltry sum of stars and magic instead of wasting time clicking through them. i realize this is somewhat self inflicted by being an early user who has reached endgame content, but this has to be fixed. I dont care if its 12-24 hour tasks with a low chance of drops, at least make me feel like these characters serve some purpose.



I also play Simpsons Tapped Out, and I wish Disney had done something similar to that game- instead of sending characters "home", you can send everyone at once (who isn't already working on a task) to do one, four, eight, twelve, or twenty-four hour tasks.  The characters are still doing something, and you'll still see them around the town.  I like the home feature in Magic Kingdoms as it's greatly reduced the amount of time I had to spend on it (I probably would have stopped playing by now if they hadn't done something), but it's sad having all these characters I've worked so hard for essentially boxed up.


----------



## Peachkins

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I'm feeling the same way too. I've played every day since July 2016 but for several months now the game hasn't been much fun really, so I’ve stopped spending real money on it.
> 
> Feels like the developers have become lazy and too greedy. The recent main storyline expansions have been very poor. Few characters, with increasingly high magic costs and tediously high token requirements.
> 
> Unless something changes, I’ll be moving on once I’ve used up my existing gem stock. It’s a shame because this game has so much potential, if only the interns could be more inventive and put some real effort into developing a meaningful main storyline alongside the events.



I agree.  Even the villain fights at the end of each new part of the storyline have been worthless.  Early on they were utilized as a way to open up new areas, but that clearly went by the wayside even though we've still had to go through the motions with each storyline event.  I'm assuming there will be no such thing with the Peter Pan update given that Hook is a premium character.  And the magic and token requirements?  Ridiculous.  I'm not sure I'll have Wendy by the time the next event starts, and I'm still finishing up Jungle Book (still have Shere Kahn left, upgrading him to level 9 now).


----------



## Gothmic

Quellman said:


> I think I might be almost done playing.  As far as characters go, once the Evil Queen is level 10 I think that'll be it for me.
> 
> Queen of Hearts - 40 Tokens until level 10
> Evil Queen - 8 boxes until level 9
> Shere Kahn - 4 tokens until level 6
> 
> I don't own all the premium characters, I haven't welcomed any new peter pan characters.
> 
> Downloaded the game on day 1.  Level 50 character with 645 total days on the calendar.  Sorry but grinding out tokens isn't fun. The story lines were the fun part.  Paying 120 gems for 2 costumes for a CHANCE at a chest that really only benefits newer players - no thanks.  Copious amounts of shelved characters in a story book that are obsolete.  A main storyline that stalled once Small world opened.  Time to find something else I feel.



I am in the same boat, when I first saw the game was coming I was really hoping for a Park Builder kind of paradigm.

I would like to see one where you get the magic kingdom to start, but you work towards opening up other parks. I want more control of the design as well.


----------



## Laughing hyena27

At this time tomorrow, I will finally have Wendy! The ears seemed to have a better drop rate once I had all of the yarn


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Congratulations.  You'll really love the way she does nothing...



Now, now.  Let's be fair to the interns.  Wendy has a quest that opens up the Peter Pan ride!  Which... does nothing.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Now, now.  Let's be fair to the interns.  Wendy has a quest that opens up the Peter Pan ride!  Which... does nothing.


Valid point.  This update has so much of nothing going on that it's difficult to keep track of all of my nothing.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Now, now.  Let's be fair to the interns.  Wendy has a quest that opens up the Peter Pan ride!  Which... does nothing.





supernova said:


> Valid point.  This update has so much of nothing going on that it's difficult to keep track of all of my nothing.



And she also has the 1 hour job for the potion jar! If it wasn’t for Wendy I wouldn’t have 96 of them right now! That’s far more valuable than her having PP Flute or PP Hat jobs.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> And she also has the 1 hour job for the potion jar! If it wasn’t for Wendy I wouldn’t have 96 of them right now! That’s far more valuable than her having PP Flute or PP Hat jobs.


Well yes, of course it is.  I mean, it took you 96 full hours to gather up all of those jars.  But remember that it only took you 6 hours to not get a flute.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

wow I posted about getting pan on the subreddit and they wanted to tear me to shreds, no chill what so ever. Anyways; after welcoming Pan he and Wendy have an 8 hour quest together after a little cut scene. I'll keep you guys updated for the last attraction


----------



## wingweaver84

Hope Loneheart said:


> wow I posted about getting pan on the subreddit and they wanted to tear me to shreds, no chill what so ever. Anyways; after welcoming Pan he and Wendy have an 8 hour quest together after a little cut scene. I'll keep you guys updated for the last attraction



How did they tear you to shreds?


----------



## Icebear83

Hope Loneheart said:


> wow I posted about getting pan on the subreddit and they wanted to tear me to shreds, no chill what so ever. Anyways; after welcoming Pan he and Wendy have an 8 hour quest together after a little cut scene. I'll keep you guys updated for the last attraction


Were they jealous? I dont get it


----------



## LindseyJo22

Is anyone's calendar messed up today? I tried to go claim my prize (and see how far I was to the gem reward) and it says "there is no calendar event currently running. Check back soon!"  The heck? I was on my way to that 20 gem reward and it's kind of frustrating to say the least.

Definitely should have held off on this vine cage thing though - my initial spot in the leaderboards took a swift dive, and it was totally not worth trying to do anything with.  Should have known


----------



## dwlmgold

More bugs!  For a while, I thought my chests were falling off their pedestals over night.  I would put them there and in the morning, all were sitting on the floor.  This morning, I did my morning quest assignments ending with the Snow White crowd and putting chests on pedestals and closed the game.  I was logged into facebook and MSN when the game closed.  I reopened the game about 50 minutes later and none of the Snow White crowd were assigned quests and no chests were mounted.  Another aspect of generally poor quality software.


----------



## nicki401

Now there's a happiness event. YAY (not!).


----------



## Icebear83

nicki401 said:


> Now there's a happiness event. YAY (not!).


If you mean the daily award for today how can you not be excited to get 25 happiness? I really could have (kinda) used that during my first 2 days of downloading the game. Now its just...well....happiness!!


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Icebear83 said:


> Ok so mickey with lunar outfit still takes 2 hours to bag fertilizer. What good are these costumes anyway? I thought maybe i got something valuable from that chest not useless bellhop uniform


Now if Mickey would just hang out at Tower of Terror with his outfit!


----------



## Icebear83

Laughing hyena27 said:


> Now if Mickey would just hang out at Tower of Terror with his outfit!


Haha yeah that would be great! Right now he’s blaring his trumpet over by a dark cloudy its a small world. I think im going to chase him around with the tower of terror. That will keep him on his toes....


----------



## Stephie0704

Severely running out of room in my park! Lots of attractions not in the park due to no room and currently in the middle of jungle book quests to finally get Peter Pan and it keeps giving me new attractions! So annoying! So now i need to get 350,000 magic to open up one of the back areas at the toy story bit, wish there was a faster way to earn magic!


----------



## AJGolden1013

As far as the wish granted event, I’m actually happy about it. I feel like I have a better shot of reaching the milestones at the very least.


----------



## supernova

Stephie0704 said:


> Severely running out of room in my park! Lots of attractions not in the park due to no room and currently in the middle of jungle book quests to finally get Peter Pan and it keeps giving me new attractions! So annoying! So now i need to get 350,000 magic to open up one of the back areas at the toy story bit, wish there was a faster way to earn magic!


Playing at the pace they intend for us to play at allows for every attraction to fit.  It's just a matter of better configuration, and not being too concerned about what should go where.  Pack up the decorations and put out what matters.  I have never had an attraction in storage at any point during the game.


----------



## mikegood2

Got to give them credit, they took something I don’t particularly care about, Wish Granter, and find a way to tick me off with it. As long as I get all the pregression rewards, which I always do, I’m find with it. As far as place goes I usually place decently, but if I want to finish higher, I’ll play in airport mode. 

Problem is I clicked on a smiley face before I was even aware Wish Granters was going on, or I got any in game notification that it was going on. And of course I clicked on 6 or 8 of them, right before the event started, lol.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

wingweaver84 said:


> How did they tear you to shreds?





Icebear83 said:


> Were they jealous? I dont get it


it was downvoated to 0 (I think the actually percent was like 10% upvote before I deleted it) and they started getting nasty towards me by saying how I must have wasted a ton of money on gems and wasn't playing properly and such


----------



## Icebear83

I haven’t been shown anything to indicate a wish event yet


----------



## littlebearfan

Icebear83 said:


> I haven’t been shown anything to indicate a wish event yet



Try Clicking on the button for the tapper event. Once it opens, there are two separate items listed to the right. One is for the bird cage collection. The other is for collecting happiness.


----------



## wingweaver84

Hope Loneheart said:


> it was downvoated to 0 (I think the actually percent was like 10% upvote before I deleted it) and they started getting nasty towards me by saying how I must have wasted a ton of money on gems and wasn't playing properly and such



You mean there's a _proper _way to play it?Someone share the secret,'cause I don't think there's a single person who knows it!


----------



## Icebear83

littlebearfan said:


> Try Clicking on the button for the tapper event. Once it opens, there are two separate items listed to the right. One is for the bird cage collection. The other is for collecting happiness.


Nothing there yet but thank you i will keep checking


----------



## Icebear83

Icebear83 said:


> Nothing there yet but thank you i will keep checking


Aha! There it is now. Let more of these kids in the park quick! Wait where’s their parents? Dont they want to be happy too? Or was dropping them off at a half built amusement park with patches of “strangely dark clouds” their one true wish?


----------



## wingweaver84

Icebear83 said:


> Aha! There it is now. Let more of these kids in the park quick! Wait where’s their parents? Dont they want to be happy too? Or was dropping them off at a half built amusement park with patches of “strangely dark clouds” their one true wish?



Their parents "lost their kids" and went to Adultland,which is hidden under the park. The entrance is at the Lost and Found.(Fairly OddParents reference)


----------



## LeiaSOS13

It's been a while since I've been on here.  My vacation was great fun, but it did mean that I didn't finish the Snow White event - no Queen or Grumpy for me (first unfinished event since I started playing).  Glad we haven't had another event since then though!  It's given me a chance to get caught up on leveling up my characters, something I've not been very good at staying on top of.  On the main storyline front I just welcomed Mowgli this morning.

On the mini-event front - Seriously TWO at once!  Good grief...  I don't have the lunar costumes (and don't plan to waste gems on them now), so I am somewhere in the 300s for rank, and probably won't get more than the second milestone award.  I'm trying to hold off on starting the wish granter event, so hopefully I will be able to rank a bit higher by getting on a less competitive leaderboard.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Character Update - Just because.....

Toy Alien - collecting for 7 - SLOWLY - he's on yarn/needle duty - perhaps after Peter is welcomed, I can take him off of that and level him up to 10 before going back to Wendy
Captain Hook - moving to 9 as we speak
Wendy - collecting for 3
Peter Pan - I have to get Wendy to 3 first apparently????
Shere Khan - ready for 9
Queen of Hearts - ready for 10
Evil Queen - ready for 9

Everyone else is Maxed Out.

In the Cauldron:

152 items:
1 Mickey's Glove Stand, 1 Frozen Fountain, 14 Fire Hydrants, 26 Wooden Benches, 47 Hanging Lanterns, 15, Tron Lamps, 5 Teddy Bear Thrones, 5 Sorcerer Hat Stands, 9 Panther Statues, 1 Mickey Ears Topiary, 3 Pluto Topiaries, 4 Mining Jewels Displays, 7 Treble Clef Bushes, 1 Collection of Fruit, 1 Pawpsicle Cooler, 3 15 Layer Cakes, 1 Mermaids Statue, 1 Backpack Stand, 1 Soda Stand, 1 Stone Dragon Statue, 1 PirateWarning Statue, 1 Tron Mickey Light, 1 Planter, 1 Antler Crown Topiary, 1 Minnie's Tea Table

earning 7,287 elixir 
costing 42,860 magic


----------



## PrincessS121212

Wouldn't you know it, I've had 2-3 days in a row with not a single drop in Wendy's yarn balls, and then, while leaving Capt. Hook ready for level 9, I got the last item for Evil Queen and was finally able to send Queen of Hearts for her last level up to 10.  What happened?  I somehow got 5 yarns to drop in 8 freakin hours!! 
Now I have to wait for QofH to finish leveling up so I can finally welcome Wendy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Will apparently make good progress this week in my game, as I'll finally be able to finish off AIW completely, will be able to finish off Evil Queen, will get Hook to level 9, and will be able to level up Wendy immediately and be able to finally start the Peter Pan quests, paltry as they may be.
By Saturday I'll only have Hook, Wendy, Peter, Grumpy, and TS Alien to work on, which should keep me occupied until the next event.  Anyone seen any hints or spoilers about upcoming events yet?  I have this gut feeling it's coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## mmmears

I think I was being way too optimistic thinking that I'd get to welcome Peter Pan some time in March.  I'm not even half-way there yet.  Maybe April would be a more realistic estimate.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

Wendy needs to be lvl 5 for the lost boys hangout and it costs 500k to build


----------



## CaptHook34

The struggle...Can they just make legendary chests available with characters only? Why pay 9.99 for 5 statues and a Concession stand :/

Anyone else annoyed by this


----------



## wingweaver84

CaptHook34 said:


> The struggle...Can they just make legendary chests available with characters only? Why pay 9.99 for 5 statues and a Concession stand :/
> 
> Anyone else annoyed by this



I'd like it if they didn't make it random;what they could do is put only characters and attractions in it,that way you may not get the exact character/attraction you want but you'd still get a character or attraction you didn't already have.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> I'd like it if they didn't make it random;what they could do is put only characters and attractions in it,that way you may not get the exact character/attraction you want but you'd still get a character or attraction you didn't already have.





CaptHook34 said:


> The struggle...Can they just make legendary chests available with characters only? Why pay 9.99 for 5 statues and a Concession stand :/  Anyone else annoyed by this



They would have to rethink bundles and pricing.  As a Gameloft intern, I am not selling five or six characters at a bundle price of $10.  That's two bucks a character.  Not happening.


----------



## wingweaver84

You guys know this year is the 45th anniversary of Robin Hood?It would be the perfect year to bring him into the kingdom!


----------



## mikegood2

So I decided to send Wendy home. Got tired being reminded every couple of hours that she is worthless. Seriously, how do you not have her collect items for Peter Pan?


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> You guys know this year is the 45th anniversary of Robin Hood?It would be the perfect year to bring him into the kingdom!


Not a bad idea.  A simple four character set would be fine there.


----------



## hopemax

Just clicked the button to Welcome Wendy in my Windows game.  Still working on Queen of Heart there too.  For a couple days my drops had whittled down to almost nothing for her.  1 box or hat in a full day of collecting, blech.  In IOS, I started working on Peter Pan yesterday afternoon. And I did finish Snow White.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Just clicked the button to Welcome Wendy in my Windows game.  Still working on Queen of Heart there too.  For a couple days my drops had whittled down to almost nothing for her.  1 box or hat in a full day of collecting, blech.  In IOS, I started working on Peter Pan yesterday afternoon. And I did finish Snow White.


At what point will you reach the same point in both games and just abandon one?


----------



## mikegood2

I think one of my biggest regrets in the game is selling my Flags of Corona’s. I could have filled an entire land area with them.

btw I got another one if you haven’t figured it out by now


----------



## MickeySkywalker

At first I was excited to have everyone maxed out except Wendy and Peter but with the horrible drop rates of each I have found the game to be boring.
Wendy level 6
Peter 15/35 and 16/35
At least I have my 2nd Disney Cruise to look forward to. Two and a half weeks til I am on the Dream and then a week in Cocoa Beach after that. Sure beats the foot and a half of snow here in SW Michigan


----------



## CallieMar

Today’s calendar gift is a wooden bench!!! Thanks Gameloft, just what I needed!!!

Also it looks like they gave everyone 5 gems as a Valentine’s Day gift.


----------



## JJMac91

supernova said:


> They would have to rethink bundles and pricing.  As a Gameloft intern, I am not selling five or six characters at a bundle price of $10.  That's two bucks a character.  Not happening.


I'm a newer player looking for some advice. Is it worth paying the 60 gems to get a legendary chest?


----------



## wingweaver84

JJMac91 said:


> I'm a newer player looking for some advice. Is it worth paying the 60 gems to get a legendary chest?



Truth be told,it's not because you're pretty much gambling when you buy one. That doesn't stop us from falling for it,though.


----------



## JJMac91

wingweaver84 said:


> Truth be told,it's not because you're pretty much gambling when you buy one. That doesn't stop us from falling for it,though.


Thank you.  Good to know.  Suggestions on what I should save gems for?


----------



## mmmears

JJMac91 said:


> I'm a newer player looking for some advice. Is it worth paying the 60 gems to get a legendary chest?



No.  It's better to save them up and use them to purchase a premium character or ride instead of gambling it and getting something like a bench.


----------



## JJMac91

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wingweaver84

JJMac91 said:


> Thank you.  Good to know.  Suggestions on what I should save gems for?



I would suggest stuff like parade floats and chest slots. Also there are characters and attractions in the shop you can spend them on.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Parade slots are by far the best value. You can potentially earn back gems with the floats, so over time, the slots pay for themselves and then some. chest pedestals probably next as the tokens that drop from them will help with leveling characters, an act which also earns gems. after that i would say start hording gems for the events. these activities are limited in time and once they end, any unearned characters are locked behind the legendary chest RNG. So having a good nestegg of gem for when they occur cuts down on the need for later RNG gambling. Dont waste gems on attractions (in fact only buy these during the sales the happen periodically) or premium characters until you've hit the end of the current storyline.


----------



## hopemax

JamesGarvey said:


> Dont waste gems on attractions (in fact only buy these during the sales the happen periodically) or premium characters until you've hit the end of the current storyline.



The exceptions for these may be Pluto's House and Aurora's Spinning Wheel.  These generate magic every hour, which is important in the early part of the game, and they are pretty cheap (as these things go).


----------



## PrincessS121212

CallieMar said:


> Today’s calendar gift is a wooden bench!!! Thanks Gameloft, just what I needed!!!
> 
> Also it looks like they gave everyone 5 gems as a Valentine’s Day gift.


But, but, it had a heart on it!  That means it HAS to be perfect for V-day.  Have to remind us all how much we love benches.


----------



## mmmears

Whoever had the bright idea to put benches as the "big" reward on the calendar needs to think harder.


----------



## JamesGarvey

hopemax said:


> The exceptions for these may be Pluto's House and Aurora's Spinning Wheel.  These generate magic every hour, which is important in the early part of the game, and they are pretty cheap (as these things go).



you'd be better off setting up a hat farm, the pay out is lower but so is the start up cost and they can pay for themselves in less than a week with even the most casual of play.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Whoever had the bright idea to put benches as the "big" reward on the calendar needs to think harder.


Same idiot intern who chose to give us 350 magic yesterday.


----------



## Icebear83

I have to imagine each month will have similar smatterings of small gifts like 350 magic and park benches with the occasional 5 gems and (hopefully) 25 happiness. The real exciting gifts im only expecting from the login streaks on the right


----------



## Icebear83

Do you think the daily rewards will increase towards the end of the month? Maybe on the 28th or 30th we can get 400 magic or even 30 happiness!


----------



## Huck Finn

wingweaver84 said:


> You guys know this year is the 45th anniversary of Robin Hood?It would be the perfect year to bring him into the kingdom!


This is a brilliant idea!  I am a huge fan.


----------



## Huck Finn

Excited about heading down to WDW next week for my birthday.  No place I'd rather be.  The way they treat you when it's your b-day is amazing.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Same idiot intern who chose to give us 350 magic yesterday.



350 magic isn’t bad if you use it wisely! Think about it you could buy 3 1/2 classic benches with it.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> 350 magic isn’t bad if you use it wisely! Think about it you could buy 3 1/2 classic benches with it.


Wait, are you telling me that if I were playing on two phones, I could have earned seven benches??????


----------



## Busybee46

Can anyone tell me if I am missing any characters that can collect bags for the cages? I have Mickey and Woody on 2hr tasks and Chip and Dale on 1 for the bags. Then Jessie, Goofy and Pluto on 1hr tasks for rope.  So I am always struggling to get enough bags to match the rope. I can't imagine ever putting Chip and Dale on rope collecting... so far I have managed an average of about 10 cages a day, but that has been playing way more than usual and i am now hoping to get some sleep! Would really like to get to 150, regardless of where I am on the leaderboard. Have never known a challenge to be so tough to get the reward for!


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I am missing any characters that can collect bags for the cages? I have Mickey and Woody on 2hr tasks and Chip and Dale on 1 for the bags. Then Jessie, Goofy and Pluto on 1hr tasks for rope.  So I am always struggling to get enough bags to match the rope. I can't imagine ever putting Chip and Dale on rope collecting... so far I have managed an average of about 10 cages a day, but that has been playing way more than usual and i am now hoping to get some sleep! Would really like to get to 150, regardless of where I am on the leaderboard. Have never known a challenge to be so tough to get the reward for!


And at the end of the day, the "reward" is just going to produce a small bit of magic every few hours.  Hardly worth the climb.


----------



## JamesGarvey

the gems from the milestone goals are more worth while than concession stand, since magic is far easier to come by. 

for the newer or less aggressive players who find their potion stack lighter than they'd like, counter-intuitively, the quickest magic maker is sending characters on briefest tasks you feel like paying attention to. Basically, the game rewards you for more engagement, no matter how mind numbing. for example, i'll choose Jessie. She has:

6 min task with a base 14 magic pay out
1hr task with a base 40 magic payout
4hr task with a base 110 magic payout (with various attractions)
8hr task with a base 200 magic payout

Say you're doing absolutely nothing that requires that much brain power (such as me currently watching the olympics) I could send her on the 1 hour for 40 magic, OR in roughly the same time frame send her on the 6 min 10 times and get 100 more magic. to that same effect, you're working an 8 hour shift you could send the 8 hour task or, if you feel like a few minutes worth of play on your lunch break, send out 2 back to back 4hrs and see a net gain of 20 magic. A side effect of brief tasks is you will increase your chances to collect bonus chests. it's not a right/wrong thing, play in whatever fashion you enjoy most.


----------



## wingweaver84

So here is my progress so far:

-Last night I finally opened up the first piece of land in Frontierland;now I'm trying to get the stuff to level up Bullseye,all I need now are five of his ear tokens.
-My progress on Fly Free stands at 9,Wish Granter at 74.
-Only 6 daggers left for Gothel with Flynn,Pete and Zurg on 12 hour quests. I did use Rapunzel initially but kept her open for wish granting. Currently at 28,971 potions but can't decide whether to put them towards Gothel or Little Rodentia;probably Little Rodentia as it's the more expensive of the two at 100k.

Characters:

Merlin lvl 2

Mickey lvl 10
Minnie lvl 8
Goofy lvl 10
Daisy lvl 6
Donald lvl 3
Pete lvl 7
Chip lvl 3
Dale lvl 4

Zurg lvl 6
Jessie lvl 10
Woody lvl 10
Buzz lvl 8
Bo Peep lvl 7
Hamm lvl 7
Sarge lvl 6
Rex(my Sapphire Chest reward from Christmas)lvl 6
Bullseye lvl 1
(Should I get the alien or is he worth it?)

Cinderella lvl 8
Charming lvl 10

Tinker Bell lvl 9

Elizabeth lvl 6
Will lvl 6

Mike lvl 7
Sulley lvl 6

Roz lvl 7
Celia lvl 8
Randall lvl 6

EVE lvl 6

Flynn lvl 7
Rapunzel lvl 5

Aurora lvl 4
Philip lvl 4
Flora lvl 7
Fauna lvl 5

Judy lvl 4
Nick lvl 3(it seems I only need one more ear token for him)

Mrs. Incredible lvl 1

Jack Skellington lvl 5

Pumbaa lvl 3

Aladdin lvl 8
Jasmine lvl 7
Abu lvl 7
Genie lvl 6(I really like his animation!)

Alice lvl 3
Mad Hatter lvl 8
March Hare lvl 7
Caterpillar lvl 5

Bashful lvl 5
Doc lvl 7
Sneezy lvl 7(currently being leveled up to 8,which will be done next morning)
Snow White lvl 4
Sleepy lvl 5

By the way..does anyone ever get the urge to hum "In the Hall of the Mountain King" when watching the kiddies skip around the park?


----------



## Busybee46

supernova said:


> And at the end of the day, the "reward" is just going to produce a small bit of magic every few hours. Hardly worth the climb.


But I *like* concession stands, I like to see my visitors enjoying the goodies they get. Hopefully I will stay in the top 100 and get 20 gems too, but there is still a long way to go...


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> But I *like* concession stands, I like to see my visitors enjoying the goodies they get. Hopefully I will stay in the top 100 and get 20 gems too, but there is still a long way to go...


Just checked for you.  It gives 6 magic.  Like literally six.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just checked for you.  It gives 6 magic.  Like literally six.



 Well played, interns, well played.






I honestly think it's kind of funny that that is the big prize in the competition.  Fitting, really.  And even more amazing that people are willing to spend money to get those costumes and then stay up all night trying to get this thing. Unbelievable really.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Busybee46 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I am missing any characters that can collect bags for the cages? I have Mickey and Woody on 2hr tasks and Chip and Dale on 1 for the bags. Then Jessie, Goofy and Pluto on 1hr tasks for rope.  So I am always struggling to get enough bags to match the rope. I can't imagine ever putting Chip and Dale on rope collecting... so far I have managed an average of about 10 cages a day, but that has been playing way more than usual and i am now hoping to get some sleep! Would really like to get to 150, regardless of where I am on the leaderboard. Have never known a challenge to be so tough to get the reward for!


You aren't.  Sadly, the interns messed up another thing and made it so you could only collect 1-3 bags per hour, but you can get 3 ropes every single hour so you will always be short on the bags.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> And at the end of the day, the "reward" is just going to produce a small bit of magic every few hours.  Hardly worth the climb.


Who cares if the reward is paltry magic?  If you get satisfaction from seeing something pretty and unique in your park that you worked hard to get, that is reward enough.  
Seeing the kids running around and interacting with the concessions is a fun bonus and adds joy to a game that often gets bogged down with slugging through the same tasks over and over for tokens before storing them away once the character becomes useless because the interns can't seem to program very much story into a game filled with storied characters.

I realize spending gems for costumes and concessions is not everyone's cup of tea, but some people find joy in it and enjoy this aspect of the game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> Who cares if the reward is paltry magic?  If you get satisfaction from seeing something pretty and unique in your park that you worked hard to get, that is reward enough.
> Seeing the kids running around and interacting with the concessions is a fun bonus and adds joy to a game that often gets bogged down with slugging through the same tasks over and over for tokens before storing them away once the character becomes useless because the interns can't seem to program very much story into a game filled with storied characters.
> 
> I realize spending gems for costumes and concessions is not everyone's cup of tea, but some people find joy in it and enjoy this aspect of the game.


I like watching the little kiddos too.  Just wish they would visit all the attractions and concessions.  It seems like they only really go to certain areas and interact with the things in that area in my game.  Guess I can't have it all.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just out of curiosity, for those participating in the mini event, what are the standings on your leaderboard?  I'm at 101, second place on mine, but I started on the second day.  First place has 132, not sure how that is even possible.  I'm hoping to get a premium character at the end of this battle.  I still need Maximus, Merryweather ( hope that's the blue one), Boo, and Captain Jack.  I really like the sapphire chests, just wish it wasn't such a long event.  My guy thinks I'm a little crazy  for logging in so much.


----------



## ArgeDroz

I can't get Hook, right? I finally have enough gems to get Hook, but except for Wendy, I have every other character maxed to 10. So as soon as I get Hook, I'll be out of gems & they'll start an event & I won't be able to get the limited-time characters. Or does anyone believe there is any way I'd be able to build the gems back up in time before the next event?


----------



## JamesGarvey

top 5 on my leaderboard goes:

135
124
124
120
116

103 gets you in the top 15, list ends at 50 with 79




ArgeDroz said:


> I can't get Hook, right? I finally have enough gems to get Hook, but except for Wendy, I have every other character maxed to 10. So as soon as I get Hook, I'll be out of gems & they'll start an event & I won't be able to get the limited-time characters. Or does anyone believe there is any way I'd be able to build the gems back up in time before the next event?



I'd play it safe and wait. Hook is permanent content so its not like he'll disappear before you time to gain enough gems back and buy him later.


----------



## LeCras

JamesGarvey said:


> top 5 on my leaderboard goes:
> 
> 135
> 124
> 124
> 120
> 116
> 
> 103 gets you in the top 15, list ends at 50 with 79



Looks like we have the same leaderboard. I'm aiming to be in the top 100 which is where I'm hovering at the moment.


----------



## CaptHook34

just finished building Peter Pans Flight - wendy has a task right after


----------



## lmmatooki

FINALLY GOT WENDY LAST NIGHT, even though she be mostly useless haha


----------



## AJGolden1013

I have 8 of the difficult/legendary tokens for Peter Pan. 8 out of 70 isn’t an awful start but it is very annoying that tokens are legendary.

On a positive note, I got the rose stand. YAY!!!!! I know some don’t but I like the concession stands. I want the lunar one, but I know that won’t happen.

I would very carefully venture a guess that an event would be coming in March some time perhaps and MAYBE by then I’ll be MUCH closer to welcoming Peter Pan.  For now, I’ll just keep slowly moving along until I can welcome Peter and get everyone else maxed out.  

My top three event wants:

Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Eyeore, Kanga, Roo, and maybe a Hephalump?
Song of the South - Briar Rabbit, Briar Fox & Briar Bear.
And at someone’s suggestion, which I totally agree with Robin Hood - Robin Hood, Maid Marion, Little John, the Sherrif of Nottingham, Prince John and Friar Tuck.

The event can take its time though, I really want to get to and stay around 5M magic and I’m very far away from that.


----------



## mmmears

I hit a BIG milestone in the hunt for Peter Pan today.  35 items!  Yep, I'm halfway there.  

Meanwhile, I think they need to add a task for Wendy so she can ACTUALLY HELP in finding Pan.


----------



## JamesGarvey

As far as storyline goes, i think they flubbed on Peter Pan by not giving us a villain fight. They'd have been better off making wendy/peter less grindy (phrasing) and put the time sink into tasks to unlock the fight with Hook THEN have to gather tokens to unlock him.


----------



## paul16451

ArgeDroz said:


> I can't get Hook, right? I finally have enough gems to get Hook, but except for Wendy, I have every other character maxed to 10. So as soon as I get Hook, I'll be out of gems & they'll start an event & I won't be able to get the limited-time characters. Or does anyone believe there is any way I'd be able to build the gems back up in time before the next event?



Don't worry.  It's been my experience that the limited time characters will always come back at some point.  For instance, I initially didn't manage to get Syndrome, but he came back on an Incredibles chest special and I was able to grab him then (the first chest I got had him).  I also missed out on Grumpy, but I'm not worried about him either...I'll just wait for the next Snow White opportunity, which I'm guessing will happen soon.  Go ahead and get Hook while you can.


----------



## paul16451

JamesGarvey said:


> the gems from the milestone goals are more worth while than concession stand, since magic is far easier to come by.
> 
> for the newer or less aggressive players who find their potion stack lighter than they'd like, counter-intuitively, the quickest magic maker is sending characters on briefest tasks you feel like paying attention to. Basically, the game rewards you for more engagement, no matter how mind numbing. for example, i'll choose Jessie. She has:
> 
> 6 min task with a base 14 magic pay out
> 1hr task with a base 40 magic payout
> 4hr task with a base 110 magic payout (with various attractions)
> 8hr task with a base 200 magic payout
> 
> Say you're doing absolutely nothing that requires that much brain power (such as me currently watching the olympics) I could send her on the 1 hour for 40 magic, OR in roughly the same time frame send her on the 6 min 10 times and get 100 more magic. to that same effect, you're working an 8 hour shift you could send the 8 hour task or, if you feel like a few minutes worth of play on your lunch break, send out 2 back to back 4hrs and see a net gain of 20 magic. A side effect of brief tasks is you will increase your chances to collect bonus chests. it's not a right/wrong thing, play in whatever fashion you enjoy most.



I had a period of six months where I did nothing except collect potions and got as high as 4.5 million of them.  Since all these new events, I'm down to about 290K.  So can definitely say you're gonna need that magic...if not now,definitely in the future!  Leveling up characters is getting a lot more expensive, magic-wise, especially where the pieces are "epic" difficulty or higher.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have 8 of the difficult/legendary tokens for Peter Pan. 8 out of 70 isn’t an awful start but it is very annoying that tokens are legendary.
> 
> On a positive note, I got the rose stand. YAY!!!!! I know some don’t but I like the concession stands. I want the lunar one, but I know that won’t happen.
> 
> I would very carefully venture a guess that an event would be coming in March some time perhaps and MAYBE by then I’ll be MUCH closer to welcoming Peter Pan.  For now, I’ll just keep slowly moving along until I can welcome Peter and get everyone else maxed out.
> 
> My top three event wants:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Eyeore, Kanga, Roo, and maybe a Hephalump?
> Song of the South - Briar Rabbit, Briar Fox & Briar Bear.
> And at someone’s suggestion, which I totally agree with Robin Hood - Robin Hood, Maid Marion, Little John, the Sherrif of Nottingham, Prince John and Friar Tuck.
> 
> The event can take its time though, I really want to get to and stay around 5M magic and I’m very far away from that.


I still vote for Winnie the Pooh.  That could be such a cute springtime event, if done right.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I hit a BIG milestone in the hunt for Peter Pan today.  35 items!  Yep, I'm halfway there.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think they need to add a task for Wendy so she can ACTUALLY HELP in finding Pan.


Congrats!!!  I'm at 26 tokens total.  We'll get there....bet you do it before your April prediction.  Unless I just jinxed both of us!!!  I have that kind of luck lately.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!!  I'm at 26 tokens total.  We'll get there....bet you do it before your April prediction.  Unless I just jinxed both of us!!!  I have that kind of luck lately.



Yep, me, too.  I have also noticed that when I get closer it takes longer to get those tokens.  March would be preferable but I'm not holding my breath on this one.  It'll happen when it happens.  A bit tedious though.  I would prefer more in terms of tasks related to opening up the storyline, battles like a PP mentioned, or something more interesting than just clicking the same tasks endlessly to get those legendary tokens.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those participating in the mini event, what are the standings on your leaderboard?  I'm at 101, second place on mine, but I started on the second day.  First place has 132, not sure how that is even possible.  I'm hoping to get a premium character at the end of this battle.  I still need Maximus, Merryweather ( hope that's the blue one), Boo, and Captain Jack.  I really like the sapphire chests, just wish it wasn't such a long event.  My guy thinks I'm a little crazy  for logging in so much.


I started right about midnight EST the night the event released and the top 5 of my leaderboard are 128, 127, and 3 way tie at 116.

No way I'll get the sapphire chest as I'm 49 vines behind the leader, but given that last time I got gems, I figure it's not important.
Good luck with your chances though!


----------



## wingweaver84

PrincessS121212 said:


> I started right about midnight EST the night the event released and the top 5 of my leaderboard are 128, 127, and 3 way tie at 116.
> 
> No way I'll get the sapphire chest as I'm 49 vines behind the leader, but given that last time I got gems, I figure it's not important.
> Good luck with your chances though!



With Fly Free,3,485. With Wish Granter,9. I'll probably slip a bit overnight but I'm good as long as I stay in that bracket level.


----------



## luther10

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those participating in the mini event, what are the standings on your leaderboard?  I'm at 101, second place on mine, but I started on the second day.  First place has 132, not sure how that is even possible.  I'm hoping to get a premium character at the end of this battle.  I still need Maximus, Merryweather ( hope that's the blue one), Boo, and Captain Jack.  I really like the sapphire chests, just wish it wasn't such a long event.  My guy thinks I'm a little crazy  for logging in so much.



I started on the sixth day, and am right now 2nd place with 26.  Feels like everyone is going slow on my leaderboard,  perhaps none of us has those lunar costumes... 
Top 5 right now:
1 30
2 26 (that's me)
3 22
4 21
5 21


----------



## Aces86

Gold chest reward from the calendar was a mickey tron lamp. Yayyyy.......


----------



## PrincessBelle23

I haven't played for a while... anyone know why I can't start the Peter Pan event? I updated the app and they show on the loading screen but I haven't been promoted with anything for them


----------



## pooh'smate

PrincessBelle23 said:


> I haven't played for a while... anyone know why I can't start the Peter Pan event? I updated the app and they show on the loading screen but I haven't been promoted with anything for them



Peter Pan is part of the story line not an event. It pops up after you have completed the Jungle Book story line.


----------



## Morana

Hey DMKers... just asking for some quick advice. Which character should I try and welcome first? I’m sure they all help for the storyline but which is better - Mother Gothel, Nick Wilde or Bullseye?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Morana said:


> Hey DMKers... just asking for some quick advice. Which character should I try and welcome first? I’m sure they all help for the storyline but which is better - Mother Gothel, Nick Wilde or Bullseye?


Hi.  It's been awhile, but don't you need to welcome Mother Gothel to advance the storyline?  Bullseye is just an add on, unless you still need Toy Story tokens.  I did use Nick to get through the Zootopia storyline.  If it were me, I'd probably knock out Mother Gothel first.  She will help during happiness events with a 4hr task too.


----------



## wingweaver84

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi.  It's been awhile, but don't you need to welcome Mother Gothel to advance the storyline?  Bullseye is just an add on, unless you still need Toy Story tokens.  I did use Nick to get through the Zootopia storyline.  If it were me, I'd probably knock out Mother Gothel first.  She will help during happiness events with a 4hr task too.



Bullseye is required to get to the Jungle Book storyline,as well as opening Frontierland.


----------



## supernova

Morana said:


> Hey DMKers... just asking for some quick advice. Which character should I try and welcome first? I’m sure they all help for the storyline but which is better - Mother Gothel, Nick Wilde or Bullseye?


Do the character tokens overlap?   Why not just work on all of them?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have 8 of the difficult/legendary tokens for Peter Pan. 8 out of 70 isn’t an awful start but it is very annoying that tokens are legendary.
> 
> On a positive note, I got the rose stand. YAY!!!!! I know some don’t but I like the concession stands. I want the lunar one, but I know that won’t happen.
> 
> I would very carefully venture a guess that an event would be coming in March some time perhaps and MAYBE by then I’ll be MUCH closer to welcoming Peter Pan.  For now, I’ll just keep slowly moving along until I can welcome Peter and get everyone else maxed out.
> 
> My top three event wants:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Eyeore, Kanga, Roo, and maybe a Hephalump?
> Song of the South - Briar Rabbit, Briar Fox & Briar Bear.
> And at someone’s suggestion, which I totally agree with Robin Hood - Robin Hood, Maid Marion, Little John, the Sherrif of Nottingham, Prince John and Friar Tuck.
> 
> The event can take its time though, I really want to get to and stay around 5M magic and I’m very far away from that.



I can't see them adding Song of the South being they won't re-release the movie.

At most I could see them release those characters as "Splash Mountain characters" or "briar characters" or something but event that not likely


----------



## go oilers go

lmmatooki said:


> FINALLY GOT WENDY LAST NIGHT, even though she be mostly useless haha


Me too!  Well actually she is on her 24 hour welcome right now, so I will have her in 10 hours...


----------



## AJGolden1013

Someone explain to me the logistics of welcoming Hook first, and having Wendy and Peter Pan be SO difficult to welcome and then on top of that, I'm ready to get Hook to level 10, whenever I'm ready to do so.  He's not, moving anytime soon, because he helps collect Peter tokens.  This game is making no sense as of late.  However, on the other side of the coin, I do enjoy the calendar aspect.  I like that tomorrow we get 5 gems, and for me, when I reach the next streak, which is 5 days, I'm due for a platinum chest.


----------



## Morana

supernova said:


> Do the character tokens overlap?   Why not just work on all of them?



Yeah some characters can either do a quest for Bullseye's saddle or MG's dagger. Same with some characters being able to get Nick Wilde's hat and the dagger.


----------



## Morana

Windwaker4444 said:


> She will help during happiness events with a 4hr task too.



Excuse the naivety but what does that mean? I'm a bit of a novice with the game's intricacies.


----------



## wingweaver84

Morana said:


> Excuse the naivety but what does that mean? I'm a bit of a novice with the game's intricacies.




It means that she will be useful doing 4 hour tasks during events where you collect happiness.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Someone explain to me the logistics of welcoming Hook first, and having Wendy and Peter Pan be SO difficult to welcome and then on top of that, I'm ready to get Hook to level 10, whenever I'm ready to do so.  He's not, moving anytime soon, because he helps collect Peter tokens.  This game is making no sense as of late.  However, on the other side of the coin, I do enjoy the calendar aspect.  I like that tomorrow we get 5 gems, and for me, when I reach the next streak, which is 5 days, I'm due for a platinum chest.


I'm at the same place as you with Hook.  I could level him to 10, but I won't since he is one of the few characters that offer Peter tokens.  My calender and streak match yours, I guess it's the same for everyone maybe.  I do like the calendar overall though.


----------



## Busybee46

So on Fly free I am at 48, with 115 and the leader is on 214 - 5d 7hr left. I am aiming for concession and 20 gems, think that is doable now.
With the wish granter I am at 14, with 219 and the leader is on 261 - 7 + hr left and I need to stay in top 15 for 15 gems and 3000 magic. Marginal, depends on getting the wishes to grant! But I am enjoying my little rose stand, it collects at the same rate as my burger farm, which sits in newly opened land...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Busybee46 said:


> So on Fly free I am at 48, with 115 and the leader is on 214 - 5d 7hr left. I am aiming for concession and 20 gems, think that is doable now.
> With the wish granter I am at 14, with 219 and the leader is on 261 - 7 + hr left and I need to stay in top 15 for 15 gems and 3000 magic. Marginal, depends on getting the wishes to grant! But I am enjoying my little rose stand, it collects at the same rate as my burger farm, which sits in newly opened land...


On Fly Free I'm in 5th place with 143, first place has 220.  On Wish Granter I'm in second place with 138, first place is at 156.  I like the rose stand too.  I didn't have that one yet.  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## McNs

Morana said:


> Hey DMKers... just asking for some quick advice. Which character should I try and welcome first? I’m sure they all help for the storyline but which is better - Mother Gothel, Nick Wilde or Bullseye?



I’m at this exact stage now. I focused first on Mother Gothel then Nick Wilde then Bullseye, but I got Nick first. When I prioritisecs character they get all available tasks allocate to them, then any remainders go to the next character I am leveling up and so on. I finally welcomed Bullseye this morning and now have to save up 250k magic to unlock Frontierland!


----------



## Busybee46

Windwaker4444 said:


> On Fly Free I'm in 5th place with 143, first place has 220.  On Wish Granter I'm in second place with 138, first place is at 156.  I like the rose stand too.  I didn't have that one yet.  Good luck!!!!!


Wow, just shows what a wide range of leaderboards there are! I just made it to 15th place, I had to use a couple of gems to finish a task in time, but it was worth it. How did you do?


----------



## CallieMar

No idea where I ranked in the wish granting event, it was low enough to just get some magic.   I need 23 more cages to get my 10 gems, and then I'm done with this stupid event lol.  I'm ranked in the 200s so I should get another 10 when it finally ends.

For Peter, I have 13 flutes and 10 ears.  It seems like I'm getting at least one of each to drop every day.  I have been leveling everyone up to 9 and 10 throughout and feel like that helps with the drop rate a little bit.


----------



## Aces86

Wow you guys weren’t lying when you said Jungle Book is expensive! Have to build up some magic to build Kaa’s Gym


----------



## AJGolden1013

Aces86 said:


> Wow you guys weren’t lying when you said Jungle Book is expensive! Have to build up some magic to build Kaa’s Gym




 Peter Pan is just as expensive


----------



## Windwaker4444

Busybee46 said:


> Wow, just shows what a wide range of leaderboards there are! I just made it to 15th place, I had to use a couple of gems to finish a task in time, but it was worth it. How did you do?


Ended in second.  Hope I fair as well in Fly Free.  Just a few days to go....


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Peter Pan is just as expensive


Just something to look forward too...lol....


----------



## pooh'smate

Aces86 said:


> Wow you guys weren’t lying when you said Jungle Book is expensive! Have to build up some magic to build Kaa’s Gym



Yes and then you will need 650,000 to open up more land. That is where I am right now.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Okay, next time there is a tapping event I need to actually figure out how to start late.  I never seem to be able to get the hang of it, and I am super far down in the boards :/ I don't really care about the rewards, but it would be nice to have a tiny chance of getting something better than some magic 

However, I finally welcomed Mowgli and started on Jungle Book stuff - so maybe I can someday do the Peter Pan things!


----------



## Quellman

LindseyJo22 said:


> Okay, next time there is a tapping event I need to actually figure out how to start late.  I never seem to be able to get the hang of it, and I am super far down in the boards :/ I don't really care about the rewards, but it would be nice to have a tiny chance of getting something better than some magic
> 
> However, I finally welcomed Mowgli and started on Jungle Book stuff - so maybe I can someday do the Peter Pan things!


The easiest is once you are notified in game that an event is going on, put your device in airplane mode.  This way you can collect the tappers, happiness whatever.  Then when ever you feel like you want to join the leaderboards, take your phone off airplane mode before you open the game again.  One warning, if you are in airplane mode you will not be able to view any gem, chest, or happiness videos.  I also think you won't be able to log in to the daily calendar, so you lose whatever streak you are working on.


----------



## AJGolden1013

pooh'smate said:


> Yes and then you will need 650,000 to open up more land. That is where I am right now.



I’m very curious as to what point in the game you are at?  650,000 is low compared to most land openings lately.  I thought land purchases were in the millions now.... my memory isn’t the best at times though.


----------



## LeCras

Two flutes away from welcoming Peter - my drops seem to have sped up considerably in the last few days (not complaining)!


----------



## pooh'smate

AJGolden1013 said:


> I’m very curious as to what point in the game you are at?  650,000 is low compared to most land openings lately.  I thought land purchases were in the millions now.... my memory isn’t the best at times though.



It is the land just to the right of Big Thunder Railroad. I have the two plots open in front of it and this one is right next to it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

LeCras said:


> Two flutes away from welcoming Peter - my drops seem to have sped up considerably in the last few days (not complaining)!



WOOHOO!!!!  You are going to keep us up to date about what happens after he's welcomed, yes?  please?

I am far away - I need 21 flutes and 27 ears


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I accidentally did something stupid today...  I was collecting from my kingdom (without Merlin's help) and managed to accidentally unlock the plot of land directly behind Space Mountain - a plot of land that I don't really need open yet and cost me 750,000 magic.  I had anticipated using that magic to finish the Jungle Book collection as I only have about half the tokens needed for Bagheera, so will definitely need lots more magic.  Ugh, now my nearly 2million magic is a mere 1.1 million...  I seriously wanted to cry the second I realized what I did as I now anticipate eventually being stuck waiting on magic accumulation, which I was hoping to avoid by having such a huge stockpile going into Jungle Book... *sigh*


----------



## mmmears

If it helps, it takes forever to get those Jungle Book characters, so chances are good that you'll have the magic you need by the time Bagheera and Mowgli have their items.


----------



## karmstr112

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So I accidentally did something stupid today...  I was collecting from my kingdom (without Merlin's help) and managed to accidentally unlock the plot of land directly behind Space Mountain - a plot of land that I don't really need open yet and cost me 750,000 magic.  I had anticipated using that magic to finish the Jungle Book collection as I only have about half the tokens needed for Bagheera, so will definitely need lots more magic.  Ugh, now my nearly 2million magic is a mere 1.1 million...  I seriously wanted to cry the second I realized what I did as I now anticipate eventually being stuck waiting on magic accumulation, which I was hoping to avoid by having such a huge stockpile going into Jungle Book... *sigh*


Do you have any elixir? You could start a peppermint farm in the new area to help earn magic.


----------



## LeCras

AJGolden1013 said:


> WOOHOO!!!!  You are going to keep us up to date about what happens after he's welcomed, yes?  please?
> 
> I am far away - I need 21 flutes and 27 ears



He's finally here! Welcoming him triggers two tasks - both are 8 hours long. The first is with Wendy and the second with Hook. I opted to start the one with Wendy first, and my plan is to level Wendy up to 6 while Peter and Hook do their thing.

Like I said, it felt like it went really quickly at the end, and the tokens just rolled in. Hopefully it will be the same for you.


----------



## CallieMar

Wow, I actually got Fantasia Gardens in a gold chest this morning! After almost a year of playing I was convinced it wouldn’t never happen.  I need to start opening my platinum chests since I feel like I will never not be collecting legendary tokens lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeCras said:


> He's finally here! Welcoming him triggers two tasks - both are 8 hours long. The first is with Wendy and the second with Hook. I opted to start the one with Wendy first, and my plan is to level Wendy up to 6 while Peter and Hook do their thing.
> 
> Like I said, it felt like it went really quickly at the end, and the tokens just rolled in. Hopefully it will be the same for you.


Congrats!!  I hope you are right about the token drops.  I still need 4 ears and 14 flutes.  I have Wendy ready to go, but I'm going to wait to level.  I'm hoping that will make the characters drop Peter tokens faster since they won't be dropping Wendy tokens any longer.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> Wow, I actually got Fantasia Gardens in a gold chest this morning! After almost a year of playing I was convinced it wouldn’t never happen.  I need to start opening my platinum chests since I feel like I will never not be collecting legendary tokens lol


I just finished  3 platinum chests...  I got a topiary, a potted plant and a Briar Rose statue.  Am I crazy thinking that it was possible to get Splash Mountain, even though it said my chances were 1.16%?  Guess there is always the streak platinum chest prize to look forward too.  I think I may have a better chance of going outside and getting struck by lightning!!!


----------



## wingweaver84

Windwaker4444 said:


> I just finished  3 platinum chests...  I got a topiary, a potted plant and a Briar Rose statue.  Am I crazy thinking that it was possible to get Splash Mountain, even though it said my chances were 1.16%?  Guess there is always the streak platinum chest prize to look forward too.  I think I may have a better chance of going outside and getting struck by lightning!!!



At least we can actually get them without cashing out gems or elixers for them....


----------



## JamesGarvey

finally got the 10 gem milestone so i can stop caring about the mini-event. did some quick math and the top of my leader board is averaging just short of one vine set per hour.


----------



## mikegood2

LeCras said:


> He's finally here! Welcoming him triggers two tasks - both are 8 hours long. The first is with Wendy and the second with Hook. I opted to start the one with Wendy first, and my plan is to level Wendy up to 6 while Peter and Hook do their thing.
> 
> Like I said, it felt like it went really quickly at the end, and the tokens just rolled in. Hopefully it will be the same for you.



Also hope your right! Went thru a slow streak a few days ago, but drop rates been much better the last day or two. Currently at 32/35 for both items, so I'd love to be able to start welcoming him before I go to bed tomorrow night.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

karmstr112 said:


> Do you have any elixir? You could start a peppermint farm in the new area to help earn magic.


Not a bad idea, but I'm trying to save up my elixir to get the last 3 attractions from Merlin that I still lack (had enough saved up, but decided to spend it on Alien, which has done me little good so far...)


----------



## LeiaSOS13

mmmears said:


> If it helps, it takes forever to get those Jungle Book characters, so chances are good that you'll have the magic you need by the time Bagheera and Mowgli have their items.


Very true.  I already have Mowgli at lvl 2, and ready to go to 3.  I'm a little over half way to Bagheera.  I have all the prickly pears, 11/20 perches and 14/18 ears.  Hopefully the first Jungle Book attraction is reasonably priced...


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Windwaker4444 said:


> I just finished  3 platinum chests...  I got a topiary, a potted plant and a Briar Rose statue.  Am I crazy thinking that it was possible to get Splash Mountain, even though it said my chances were 1.16%?  Guess there is always the streak platinum chest prize to look forward too.  I think I may have a better chance of going outside and getting struck by lightning!!!


I'm still waiting on the elusive Splash Mountain too.  That and the Mad Tea Party - I refuse to spend nearly 200 gems on it when I can hopefully get it from a chest one of these days.  I figure it will be a long time until I win either of these as I only recently got the Zootopia Racetrack - a wonder surprise a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Busybee46

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So I accidentally did something stupid today...  I was collecting from my kingdom (without Merlin's help) and managed to accidentally unlock the plot of land directly behind Space Mountain - a plot of land that I don't really need open yet and cost me 750,000 magic.  I had anticipated using that magic to finish the Jungle Book collection as I only have about half the tokens needed for Bagheera, so will definitely need lots more magic.  Ugh, now my nearly 2million magic is a mere 1.1 million...  I seriously wanted to cry the second I realized what I did as I now anticipate eventually being stuck waiting on magic accumulation, which I was hoping to avoid by having such a huge stockpile going into Jungle Book... *sigh*


I noticed that you don't get a chance to confirm, if you have the magic. It happened to me with a chest slot too (I know, the scale is different, but still...). I think this should be flagged as a feature request/bug, we need a 'are you sure?' moment...


----------



## McCoy

Busybee46 said:


> I noticed that you don't get a chance to confirm, if you have the magic. It happened to me with a chest slot too (I know, the scale is different, but still...). I think this should be flagged as a feature request/bug, we need a 'are you sure?' moment...


This was a big issue not long after the game came out in 2016, as many people were constantly accidentally skipping tasks when clicking rapidly around the board collecting, and therefore wasting tons of gems. So, they did add in the confirmation for tasks to be completed due to the overwhelming number of complaints, but they expressly refused to add a confirmation for any other purchases at that time.  So, I'm not sure we'd get very far with such a request.  Back then, after they implemented the confirmation for skipping tasks, I had accidentally once purchased whatever like 50,000 magic for 400 gems with no confirmation - when I already had millions of magic - and they essentially said 'too bad'.


----------



## pooh'smate

I am shocked and excited!!! I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest from the calendar today.


----------



## wingweaver84

pooh'smate said:


> I am shocked and excited!!! I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest from the calendar today.



I can't remember what I got,but it sure as heck wasn't a ride.


----------



## pooh'smate

wingweaver84 said:


> I can't remember what I got,but it sure as heck wasn't a ride.



I sure wasn't expecting it. I usually get some stupid decoration.


----------



## Windwaker4444

pooh'smate said:


> I am shocked and excited!!! I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest from the calendar today.


I am so jealous!!!!  I got a musical fountain.


----------



## mmmears

pooh'smate said:


> I am shocked and excited!!! I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest from the calendar today.



Nice!!!  I got a hat stand.  Yay   Just a bit more exciting that the concession that is my next reward for playing every day.  Seriously Gameloft?  A backpack stand when I already have 3 of them.  Merlin's cauldron is awfully busy.


----------



## McNs

pooh'smate said:


> I am shocked and excited!!! I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest from the calendar today.



Awesome!! I got excited when I saw a red card but it was just crappy fabric for Donald Duck's Halloween costume...


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

pooh'smate said:


> I am shocked and excited!!! I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest from the calendar today.


Congratulations! I got the Zootopia Racetrack!! I couldn’t believe it, after all this time I didn’t think I’d ever get it. In fact, I thought they’d only put it in the chest to taunt me


----------



## Busybee46

pooh'smate said:


> I am shocked and excited!!! I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest from the calendar today.


Oh you are so lucky ! I got a duplicate pirate statue. So disappointing when there are decorations, concessions and attractions I don't have yet.


----------



## Busybee46

Can anyone advise me as to whether there are things I will need gems for, for the Jungle Book please? I think it will be starting for me soon, now I have opened up Frontierland. I have over 300 saved and wondered whether to spend 60 on trying to get a companion for Mulan...


----------



## wingweaver84

Busybee46 said:


> Can anyone advise me as to whether there are things I will need gems for, for the Jungle Book please? I think it will be starting for me soon, now I have opened up Frontierland. I have over 300 saved and wondered whether to spend 60 on trying to get a companion for Mulan...



I'd take advantage of the parade float,I'm sure that will come in handy. Stronger advice would be not to waste the gems on a legendary chest as there's no guaranteed outcome.


----------



## littlebearfan

Woohoo! I just got the last Ears token I needed to welcome Peter Pan.  His ears didn’t drop for me yesterday, but got the 5 I needed today.  I thought for sure the last ears would take days!

I decided to upgrade Wendy for 2 hours first so I can start collecting for her again while waiting for Peter.  Poor space alien - he was getting used to collecting for himself again.  Now he’s back on Needle and Thread duty.


----------



## mikegood2

littlebearfan said:


> Woohoo! I just got the last Ears token I needed to welcome Peter Pan.  His ears didn’t drop for me yesterday, but got the 5 I needed today.  I thought for sure the last ears would take days!



Congrats!

I’m still 1 flute short and hope I get it when my next batch of flute jobs come in. A day and a half ago I was 32/35 for both Pan items and was luckily enough to finish my ears that night. For some reason that’s made the lack of Flutes more frustrating


----------



## Windwaker4444

littlebearfan said:


> Woohoo! I just got the last Ears token I needed to welcome Peter Pan.  His ears didn’t drop for me yesterday, but got the 5 I needed today.  I thought for sure the last ears would take days!
> 
> I decided to upgrade Wendy for 2 hours first so I can start collecting for her again while waiting for Peter.  Poor space alien - he was getting used to collecting for himself again.  Now he’s back on Needle and Thread duty.


I know...poor little alien.  He keeps getting kicked to the curb.  He'll probably be the very last character I level up ever.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The Peter Pan grind really feels like Gameloft is stuck on content and just filling the void with busy work BS until we get an event that will draw more money from the whales without drawing complaints from users about too many limited time events back to back.


----------



## AJGolden1013

pooh'smate said:


> I am shocked and excited!!! I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest from the calendar today.



WOOHOO!!!  Congratulations!  I had got a musical fountain thing from my platinum chest, and then just recently I had a random one drop and when I opened it, it was another fountain.  Maybe one day!  At least I know it happens!  Congrats to you! 




littlebearfan said:


> Woohoo! I just got the last Ears token I needed to welcome Peter Pan.  His ears didn’t drop for me yesterday, but got the 5 I needed today.  I thought for sure the last ears would take days!
> 
> I decided to upgrade Wendy for 2 hours first so I can start collecting for her again while waiting for Peter.  Poor space alien - he was getting used to collecting for himself again.  Now he’s back on Needle and Thread duty.



YAAAAY.  I'm at 17 flutes and 14 ears - so still a ways to go, however, it's getting closer!


For my own updates - 

Characters Wise - 
Everyone is MAXED out, with the exceptions of:
Toy Alien - 6, collecting for 7 and recently he's been on a LOT of needle/tread duty, because Wendy is so difficult
Wendy - moving to 5 now
Hook - ready for 10, he can stay there for quite some time for all I care
Shere Khan - ready for 9 - he's also in a holding pattern as he collects for Peter Pan
Evil Queen - need 6 heart boxes, so she can move to 10

In the cauldron, because I think this is important as well - I'm STILL waiting to the end of the month:
1 Minnie Tea Table
2 Musical Fountain
1 Antler Crown Topiary
1 Planter
3 Flag of Corona
1 TRON Mickey Light
1 Pirate Warning Statue
1 Stone Dragon Statue
3 Scare Storage
3 Backpack Stand
1 Soda Consession
1 Mermaids Statue
5 Collection of Fruit
3 15-Layer Cake
1 Pawpsicle Cooler
7 Pluto Topiary
7 Treble Clef Bush
4 Mickey Ears Topiary
4 Mining Jewels Display
16 Teddy Bear Throne
9 Panther Statue
6 1-Stop Apprentice Shop
1 Partysourus Pary Supply
15 TRON Lamp
73 Hanging Lantern <---- THIS IS CRAZY!!!!!
39 Fun Fire Hydrant <---- THIS ISN'T MUCH BETTER
26 Wooden Bench
1 Wooden Heart Bench
1 Frozen Fountain
1 Blossom Bench
1 Mickey's Gloves Boutique

Grand Totals - Yields: 12,154 Elixir  Cost: 68,030
 I am debating on "selling" the items that yield magic, but I'm also short on Land Space, so I don't know.  I'm open to suggestions/thoughts/points of view if anyone has any to share.


----------



## mmmears

^^  Wow!  You had a long list of characters to level up and look how short it is now!  Way to go!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Windwaker4444 said:


> I know...poor little alien.  He keeps getting kicked to the curb.  He'll probably be the very last character I level up ever.


He does.  I finally have him 4 tokens away from being ready for level 9, but he keeps being put on token duty for other characters or Buzz gets put on event currency tasks and I'll make no progress on him for weeks.
I've maxed out every character except Wendy at 5, Grumpy (1 token away from maxing), and Peter Pan who I'm still half the tokens away from welcoming.

Congrats to everyone who got something good out of the platinum chests!  I got another stupid musical fountain (my 9th) and a backpack stand in the one prior to that (my 5th).  Nice to know that people are still getting the elusive attractions.  I figure at this rate my zootopia racetrack will come in the day before they shut down the game.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> Nice to know that people are still getting the elusive attractions.  I figure at this rate my zootopia racetrack will come in the day before they shut down the game.



I kind of assume that's something that I'll never get.  As for characters, I am working to get Pan and I have:

Wendy, Level 5


----------



## mikegood2

Feels like every time I plan on coming in here to give the game a positive comment, something stops me from doing it.   Was hoping to post that I was welcoming Peter Pan sometime today, but sadly I’m going to bed 1 Flute short. I'm atleast 0/16 on Flutes today. I have decided this game is evil and entire purpose is to mock me.


----------



## AlohaBerry

I got a potted plant in my calendar Platinum chest!!!
Throwing a party!! Woo hoo!


----------



## AlohaBerry

Say, everyone else notice all the blackened "coming soon" land areas are now lit up and have white cloud swirls?! Maybe I will have room for my next Peter Pan ride I might get by April!!!


----------



## mmmears

Well, my March prediction was off by a few days.  Shockingly the RNG was kind to me and the last 5 items I needed just poured in yesterday.  Seriously this never happens.  So Peter will be flying around my kingdom in a couple of hours.  



mikegood2 said:


> Feels like every time I plan on coming in here to give the game a positive comment, something stops me from doing it.   Was hoping to post that I was welcoming Peter Pan sometime today, but sadly I’m going to bed 1 Flute short. I'm atleast 0/16 on Flutes today. I have decided this game is evil and entire purpose is to mock me.



Ugh I hate it when that last item won't drop.  Hang in there!


----------



## AlohaBerry

AlohaBerry said:


> Say, everyone else notice all the blackened "coming soon" land areas are now lit up and have white cloud swirls?! Maybe I will have room for my next Peter Pan ride I might get by April!!!


Aw nevermind, it was an oasis.... a strange glitch. Everything outside of the open areas is back to being darkened. Now I wish I took a screenshot! 

Back to our normal programming.


----------



## CallieMar

Another tapper event! I don’t care about placement since I already have a firecracker concession stand, so I started this one right away because I want the Mulan legendary chest.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> Another tapper event! I don’t care about placement since I already have a firecracker concession stand, so I started this one right away because I want the Mulan legendary chest.


And for me, I don't need either one.


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> Aw nevermind, it was an oasis.... a strange glitch. Everything outside of the open areas is back to being darkened. Now I wish I took a screenshot!
> 
> Back to our normal programming.


That actually happens more often than it should.  I figure the programmers are testing or working on the map behind the scenes.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> He does.  I finally have him 4 tokens away from being ready for level 9, but he keeps being put on token duty for other characters or Buzz gets put on event currency tasks and I'll make no progress on him for weeks.


Unless you are holding on to elixir for any special purpose, just buy the Alien items.  I did that towards the end of each level and it worked out nicely.


----------



## AlohaBerry

In case you didn't know. 8 firecrackers every 2 hours. I noticed it's 6 in one area and two hidden ones. Sort of a drag if you have a crowded, busy, happy park. Little suckers hide well!


----------



## wingweaver84

AlohaBerry said:


> In case you didn't know. 8 firecrackers every 2 hours. I noticed it's 6 in one area and two hidden ones. Sort of a drag if you have a crowded, busy, happy park. Little suckers hide well!



That's why I had to rearrange my park(aka "stash my cash cow concessions")so that I'd be able to see them better.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I am sooooooo glad that last tapper event is over.  I received Maximus in my Sapphire Chest.  I think I'm going to be slightly absent from the firework tapper.  I think I have all the Mulan items anyways.  On a side note, 3 flutes away from Peter.  But it seems like I'm averaging 1 a day.  So maybe it 3 days I can join the rest of the gang who are already leveling him up.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Is the firecracker leaderboard prizes really just magic & a sparkler stand?


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> Well, my March prediction was off by a few days.  Shockingly the RNG was kind to me and the last 5 items I needed just poured in yesterday.  Seriously this never happens.  So Peter will be flying around my kingdom in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I hate it when that last item won't drop.  Hang in there!


I still need 20 flutes and 15 ears, so the March prediction stands for me.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> Unless you are holding on to elixir for any special purpose, just buy the Alien items.  I did that towards the end of each level and it worked out nicely.


I know I can, but it's a toss up between being stubborn because I haven't used the elixirs on him thus far and kind of want to finish never using them and saving the elixirs for a mix of the occasional new attraction and the elusive pursuit of platinum chests for the even more elusive z. racetrack.  I know it's not necessary and fairly stupid, but the completionist in my wants it.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> I know I can, but it's a toss up between being stubborn because I haven't used the elixirs on him thus far and kind of want to finish never using them and saving the elixirs for a mix of the occasional new attraction and the elusive pursuit of platinum chests for the even more elusive z. racetrack.  I know it's not necessary and fairly stupid, but the completionist in my wants it.



It is possible to get him to 10 without spending those elixirs if you want to.  I did it - just bought the first ones that I had to buy at the beginning and then didn't buy any more.  I figured it gave him something to do.  Now, I don't have the racetrack (didn't buy any chests but have opened a fair amount over the past year), so I'm not sure that buying a chest will help in that regard.


----------



## Linleedo

I was so anxious when Peter Pan was released. However, because I was fairly new to the game I didn't realize that I needed to have a lot of the Jungle Book quests done. I have gotten to the point of welcoming Shere Khan. At the same time, now I'm *finally* welcoming Wendy for Peter Pan. Is it necessary to continue the Jungle Book quests? Or can I finally just focus on the Peter Pan quests? Please help. Thanks


----------



## 10CJ

Linleedo said:


> I was so anxious when Peter Pan was released. However, because I was fairly new to the game I didn't realize that I needed to have a lot of the Jungle Book quests done. I have gotten to the point of welcoming Shere Khan. At the same time, now I'm *finally* welcoming Wendy for Peter Pan. Is it necessary to continue the Jungle Book quests? Or can I finally just focus on the Peter Pan quests? Please help. Thanks



Which quest is listed at the top? I would focus on that one.


----------



## Linleedo

10CJ said:


> Which quest is listed at the top? I would focus on that one.


It's "Welcome a Darling"( Wendy). I never knew that there was a priority in the listing of quests. Do I need to have the tiger from Jungle  Book to progress with the Peter Pan Story" ? I appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## mmmears

Shere Khan helps gather items needed in the Peter Pan section.

So Wendy and Peter have quests to look for the Lost Boys.  Well, I guess they are going to fail since the interns didn't add any of them as characters.


----------



## Beccybooboo

Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.


You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.


----------



## pooh'smate

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.



Sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.


So sorry to hear about your dad. Events such as that put everything else into perspective. My thoughts are with you - take care.


----------



## Linleedo

mmmears said:


> Shere Khan helps gather items needed in the Peter Pan section.
> 
> So Wendy and Peter have quests to look for the Lost Boys.  Well, I guess they are going to fail since the interns didn't add any of them as characters.


Thanks. Oh well! It's just a game. At least I'm catching up and may be prepared for whatever comes after the Peter Pan section. Or maybe I'll always be treading water and nearly making it? Who knows?


----------



## supernova

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.


OK, that really sucks.  Honestly sorry to read this news.

I guess that's part of what makes boards like these, its members, special.  Legit sympathy for complete strangers who we've somehow come to "know".  Hope your family is doing well during these difficult days.


----------



## mmmears

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.




I'm truly sorry for your loss.  It definitely puts thing into perspective.  I use this game as a distraction from real life, and as you said it's just a game.


----------



## Busybee46

Go to instagram and like the post, when it gets to 10k they will give a hint of what's coming next. Or maybe someone will recognise what we can see through the Keyhole? https://www.instagram.com/p/BfoRH1GhRR5/?taken-by=disneymagickingdoms


----------



## Busybee46

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.


So sorry for your loss, keep those special memories alive. Xx


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.



Sending you thoughts and prayers! <3


----------



## Linleedo

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a Dad is a tough thing to go through( whether unexpected or suffering with cancer the way I lost my Dad). I know it is difficult. Treasure that he didn't suffer.  Try to focus on all of the happy times and smiles you had with him. I always feel like my Dad would be smiling back at me when I get rid of the sadness and focus on what I had. Hang in there.


----------



## wingweaver84

Busybee46 said:


> Go to instagram and like the post, when it gets to 10k they will give a hint of what's coming next. Or maybe someone will recognise what we can see through the Keyhole? https://www.instagram.com/p/BfoRH1GhRR5/?taken-by=disneymagickingdoms



Pretty sure it's Cinderella,though I was hoping for Robin Hood or something new.


----------



## pooh'smate

The reveal was Sorcerer Mickey https://www.instagram.com/p/BfowvD3hI4t/?taken-by=disneymagickingdoms


----------



## AJGolden1013

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.



I am so sorry to hear about your loss my friend.  I am sending you as many peaceful vibes as possible so you can heal, because while physically nothing happened to you it’s still a wound.  All my love to you and your family my friend.


----------



## Aces86

Lol I need 594,000 magic to clear more land to keep moving thru jungle book. Oh boy.


----------



## Aces86

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.




I am so sorry to hear about your dad! I lost my mother coming up on 2 years.  Lean on family and friends. Thinking of you.


----------



## cliscinsky

pooh'smate said:


> The reveal was Sorcerer Mickey https://www.instagram.com/p/BfowvD3hI4t/?taken-by=disneymagickingdoms



I was also thinking a night mode option. If sorcerer Mickey is also included, I bet that'll be a new costume that will cost a fortune in either gems or money to unlock.


----------



## supernova

cliscinsky said:


> I was also thinking a night mode option. If sorcerer Mickey is also included, I bet that'll be a new costume that will cost a fortune in either gems or money to unlock.


Of course it's going to be a costume.  They aren't going to have two Mickeys running around a park.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> Pretty sure it's Cinderella,though I was hoping for Robin Hood or something new.


We already have Cinderella.  Although an expansion of the character set might be nice.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.



So sorry to hear.  Our thoughts are with you and we'll be here when you have time to come back to the game.


----------



## wingweaver84

Finally received the quest to welcome Bogo..what a pain this one's going to be.


----------



## AJGolden1013

pooh'smate said:


> The reveal was Sorcerer Mickey https://www.instagram.com/p/BfowvD3hI4t/?taken-by=disneymagickingdoms



Okay, so now we should expect Dancing Hippos and Crocodiles?  and Brooms?  I really don't understand.  I hope they clarify it soon.  I was wanting Winnie the Pooh myself!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I am so very very sorry to hear that.  Hope you are taking care of yourself too, while you are supporting others.


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.


So sorry for the loss of your dad


----------



## AJGolden1013

In thinking about the "clue" they gave us, based on what someone else said.

They mentioned keeping things under lock and key - which is Cinderella and the Castle is a night scene, so nearing midnight, another Cinderella section, and it's a sorcerer Mickey, which is magic, and also the Fairy Godmother is magic Cinderella, so I'm HOPING, DREAMING, WISHING VERY HARD for a Cinderella continuation, even though I STILL really want Winnie the Pooh, but a main storyline update, would be perfectly okay with me as well!

Also, I decided to level up the Evil Queen in Snow White, because she contributes nothing to the Peter Pan line, so now the only characters that are not fully maxed are Toy Alien, Shere Khan, Wendy, and Hook.  I'm also STILL working on welcoming Peter Pan, but it's a lot shorter of a list than it used to be, so here's my crossed fingers for more main story line updates!


----------



## Beccybooboo

pooh'smate said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad.





Prince Chow Mein said:


> So sorry to hear about your dad. Events such as that put everything else into perspective. My thoughts are with you - take care.





supernova said:


> OK, that really sucks.  Honestly sorry to read this news.
> 
> I guess that's part of what makes boards like these, its members, special.  Legit sympathy for complete strangers who we've somehow come to "know".  Hope your family is doing well during these difficult days.





mmmears said:


> I'm truly sorry for your loss.  It definitely puts thing into perspective.  I use this game as a distraction from real life, and as you said it's just a game.





Busybee46 said:


> So sorry for your loss, keep those special memories alive. Xx





wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Sending you thoughts and prayers! <3





Linleedo said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a Dad is a tough thing to go through( whether unexpected or suffering with cancer the way I lost my Dad). I know it is difficult. Treasure that he didn't suffer.  Try to focus on all of the happy times and smiles you had with him. I always feel like my Dad would be smiling back at me when I get rid of the sadness and focus on what I had. Hang in there.





AJGolden1013 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your loss my friend.  I am sending you as many peaceful vibes as possible so you can heal, because while physically nothing happened to you it’s still a wound.  All my love to you and your family my friend.





Aces86 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your dad! I lost my mother coming up on 2 years.  Lean on family and friends. Thinking of you.





PrincessS121212 said:


> So sorry to hear.  Our thoughts are with you and we'll be here when you have time to come back to the game.





Windwaker4444 said:


> I am so very very sorry to hear that.  Hope you are taking care of yourself too, while you are supporting others.





Laughing hyena27 said:


> So sorry for the loss of your dad



Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your overwhelming support, when I posted it was to let you all know of my absence and possible future absence from the boards during this time. Unexpectedly I was given an example of Human Nature at its best. You have all had comforting words to share and I greatly appreciate all of them. Sincerely, Bec.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so now we should expect Dancing Hippos and Crocodiles?  and Brooms?  I really don't understand.


YES!!!!!!!!  We have all been waiting ever-so-patiently for their impending return, and now we'll get our shot.... BROOM TAPPER EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessP

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.



Heartbreaking news. I am so very sorry for your loss. May you be surrounded by the love and warmth of family and friendship during this time of grieving. I pray you are given the peace that surpasses understanding and are comforted by each sweet memory of times with your dear dad. I am praying for you and your family. Sincere condolences and cyber hugs!!


----------



## 4CanadianMice

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.



I have been following this board for over a year and never posted before but wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss.  It is very hard losing a parent but always remember your dad will be watching over you and you now have your own special guardian angel.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## lmmatooki

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.


So sorry for your loss!  Take as much time as you need and we all will be here for you when you get back!


----------



## lmmatooki

Sorry I have been gone for quite a while guys and very inactive, been very busy! Hopefully, I can be back in here a little more than I have been. I needed a break to step back from it all anyway, I have taken my time playing the game because there is no need to rush it, and there hasn't been a whole lot happening with the new update being so slow moving.


----------



## lmmatooki

Also, not sure if any of you guys really care about this but DMK is planning to go live on Facebook on Friday, March 2nd at 1 PM EST for a 2nd Anniversary Game Show. Answer questions correctly as a comment to win prizes.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Beccybooboo said:


> Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your overwhelming support, when I posted it was to let you all know of my absence and possible future absence from the boards during this time. Unexpectedly I was given an example of Human Nature at its best. You have all had comforting words to share and I greatly appreciate all of them. Sincerely, Bec.



Isn't it nice when you do something expecting one outcome and you get the outcome of compassion, empathy, and pure kindness?  I LOVE when that happens.  I'm glad you got that.  I think you need it!  In times of personal crisis it's always good to have those things.  I'm glad this little community could provide you that.



lmmatooki said:


> Also, not sure if any of you guys really care about this but DMK is planning to go live on Facebook on Friday, March 2nd at 1 PM EST for a 2nd Anniversary Game Show. Answer questions correctly as a comment to win prizes.



Yeah, I saw that, a Game Show?  I feel like that's not fair, because not everyone can be around for the game show so to speak, so we'll see what happens.  It's a livestream though right?  I feel like it could be great and it could be very odd.  Time will tell!


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> It's a livestream though right?


Correct!


----------



## cliscinsky

Here's the BIG reward prizes for the Livestream.  Don't get too excited.

PRIZES:
Grand Prize:Ten (10 ) Grand Prize winners will be each awarded Three (3) Platinum chests (in-game asset) to be used in the game Disney Magic Kingdom.  Approximate retail value of the Grand Prize is Five Dollars and Forty Cents (US$ 5.40).

http://mkt-web.gameloft.com/static/3533174c70ee7d5ce8cb34315c3d6b3a.pdf


----------



## hopemax

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.



Please accept my condolences as well. 

I lost my Mom at the beginning of April in 2015.  So this game came out around the 1 year anniversary of her final days.  Some days all you really want to do is mindlessly tap a colorful screen with characters you like (but not tapper events, that is too annoying).  At least it lets your brain take a few moments "off" so you can better concentrate on the strange and unexpected path forward.


----------



## AJGolden1013

cliscinsky said:


> Here's the BIG reward prizes for the Livestream.  Don't get too excited.
> 
> PRIZES:
> Grand Prize:Ten (10 ) Grand Prize winners will be each awarded Three (3) Platinum chests (in-game asset) to be used in the game Disney Magic Kingdom.  Approximate retail value of the Grand Prize is Five Dollars and Forty Cents (US$ 5.40).
> 
> http://mkt-web.gameloft.com/static/3533174c70ee7d5ce8cb34315c3d6b3a.pdf



Okay, so for me personally, my feeling is "Eh, I'm not missing much"  I would very much just like to get more info on the game, so that's why I'll be tuning in, if I'm free.  My mom is having oral surgery and may need some assistance with driving and such.


----------



## Busybee46

cliscinsky said:


> Here's the BIG reward prizes for the Livestream.  Don't get too excited.
> 
> PRIZES:
> Grand Prize:Ten (10 ) Grand Prize winners will be each awarded Three (3) Platinum chests (in-game asset) to be used in the game Disney Magic Kingdom.  Approximate retail value of the Grand Prize is Five Dollars and Forty Cents (US$ 5.40).
> 
> http://mkt-web.gameloft.com/static/3533174c70ee7d5ce8cb34315c3d6b3a.pdf



I have never yet managed to actually follow a livestream, we just don't seem to have enough bandwidth or something. So much as I would love 3 platinum chests..... sigh


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so for me personally, my feeling is "Eh, I'm not missing much"  I would very much just like to get more info on the game, so that's why I'll be tuning in, if I'm free.  My mom is having oral surgery and may need some assistance with driving and such.


Don't feel too compelled.  Give it two minutes and all of the information will be here.  One minute's worth of reading vs. an hour of watching a live stream?  Yeah, I'll just wait for a recap.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Don't feel too compelled.  Give it two minutes and all of the information will be here.  One minute's worth of reading vs. an hour of watching a live stream?  Yeah, I'll just wait for a recap.



Yep.  It helps that I don't see the platinum chests are a decent reward. I'm sure I'd just get something from Corona or one of those tiny little plants anyway.


----------



## wingweaver84

Here's a question,probably not many people remember this from the SWATSD livestream.

In the livestream,they said that if you look in the window of Snow White's Scary Adventure,you'd be able to see something. Pertaining to video of the actual ride on YouTube,this is supposedly Queen Grimhilde standing in the window and shutting the curtains. Has anyone actually seen that in game?Because I sure haven't.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yep.  It helps that I don't see the platinum chests are a decent reward. I'm sure I'd just get something from Corona or one of those tiny little plants anyway.


Wait, wait.  Are you implying that there are other things in platinum chests besides those items??


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> YES!!!!!!!!  We have all been waiting ever-so-patiently for their impending return, and now we'll get our shot.... BROOM TAPPER EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That was my first thought too.  



wingweaver84 said:


> Here's a question,probably not many people remember this from the SWATSD livestream.
> 
> In the livestream,they said that if you look in the window of Snow White's Scary Adventure,you'd be able to see something. Pertaining to video of the actual ride on YouTube,this is supposedly Queen Grimhilde standing in the window and shutting the curtains. Has anyone actually seen that in game?Because I sure haven't.



I remember them saying that, and I've looked for her (is that her name?  I had no idea) but I have never seen her.



supernova said:


> Wait, wait.  Are you implying that there are other things in platinum chests besides those items??



Why yes, I guess I am.  I mean, there's that lovely antler topiary and also the musical fountain.  Don't forget those treasures.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.


Much love to you! You always pick us up with your great comments. So hopefully our DMK well wishes help you through this time.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> Here's a question,probably not many people remember this from the SWATSD livestream.
> 
> In the livestream,they said that if you look in the window of Snow White's Scary Adventure,you'd be able to see something. Pertaining to video of the actual ride on YouTube,this is supposedly Queen Grimhilde standing in the window and shutting the curtains. Has anyone actually seen that in game?Because I sure haven't.


It would make sense, because that's how it is on the ride itself.  I never bother watching those silly livestreams, so I didn't hear that.  But I have checked myself just based on the ride, and I haven't seen anything other than the green glow.  They really dropped the ball with that update... the mine train ride doesn't move.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Won't be making the livestream like I thought.  The temp agency called me today and is setting me up with a long term temp job (yay steady money), for the foreseeable future.  So I will have to catch the details of the livestream later on.  Here's hoping for good information and a fun update, and what I REALLY REALLY hope is an expansion of the Cinderella character section!


----------



## SunDial

Beccybooboo said:


> Ive been absent from here and the game for sometime, I received the heartbreaking news that my Dad unexpectedly passed away peacefully in his sleep.
> 
> 
> You guys are all doing amazing in the Peter Pan quests, for me I am still to welcome Wendy, after a long time away from the game my happiness dropped dramatically so I am working on trying to get it back up so I can have my drops back, after 3 days of playing again still no drops. Yet in perspective it is just a game after all, a distraction from our reality when we need it, my reality right now is the days of my OCD gaming is no longer a priority.



I am so sorry to hear.  That just sucks.


----------



## Hope Loneheart

something really odd just happened... when loading up my game just now the intro animation started playing and I started at be beginning of the game. the really odd thing about this is that it was still my game; the user ID was the same as apposed to other times when I had to reset my game to fix issues and it made a new game with a new user ID. once the game fully loaded it gave me a tonne of wishes, gems and chests for watching videos (as it was the same user ID it registered them at watched but not redeemed) but suddenly having over 360 chests to open crashes the game before I can try and re-syne it....
so I pulled out my old phone and was able to pull the last save off the cloud from after I can my parde this morning, made a new save and was able to get that one onto my main phone.


----------



## supernova

Finally got to pull the trigger on welcoming Peter Pan.  By 8:15 tomorrow morning, I'll be ready to start working with him.  Somehow I doubt I'll have enough tokens to immediately start leveling to 2.  Not the way these drops have been going.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Finally go to pull the trigger on welcoming Peter Pan.  By 8:15 tomorrow morning, I'll be ready to start working with him.  Somehow I doubt I'll have enough tokens to immediately start leveling to 2.  Not the way these drops have been going.



Congrats on getting him!!!  

As for having him ready for Level 2, I didn't.  It took a few days, and by then he had run out of quests and was sitting around doing nothing along with Wendy.  Once I was finally able to level him up he could continue on his journey.  Until now, when he needs to be Level 3 for the next quest and of course I'm not even close to having the items needed for that.  I suspect it's going to be slow all the way to L10 if he ever gets there.


----------



## Aces86

Random but I love when playing the game and a good Disney song starts to play. Just heard one of my favs “so this is love” from Cinderella.


----------



## CallieMar

Finally reached the final milestone for the tapper event. Was hoping for a character but got the Training Camp instead. Oh well, at least now I can ignore the firecrackers.


----------



## Busybee46

CallieMar said:


> Finally reached the final milestone for the tapper event. Was hoping for a character but got the Training Camp instead. Oh well, at least now I can ignore the firecrackers.


have you got any of the Mulan characters?


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Random but I love when playing the game and a good Disney song starts to play. Just heard one of my favs “so this is love” from Cinderella.


Music on the game itself?  Or something you have playing in the background?  I haven't had music or sound effects turned on since literally the day I installed the game.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Music on the game itself?  Or something you have playing in the background?  I haven't had music or sound effects turned on since literally the day I installed the game.



lol music on the game itself. Most of the time I don’t have the sound turned on either.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> lol music on the game itself. Most of the time I don’t have the sound turned on either.


I went in under settings and turned everything off, right from the beginning.


----------



## CallieMar

Busybee46 said:


> have you got any of the Mulan characters?



Nope. Last time I won a legendary chest I got Jack Skellington so I was hoping for something similar.


----------



## mmmears

Pleasantly surprised by my game today!  I hit the milestone in the firecracker event and got the one thing I've been wanting - the lantern attraction!  (I didn't buy it during the Mulan event way back when).  And then, today's calendar gave me a platinum chest and now I am the proud owner of the Zootopia Racetrack!   I had honestly given up hope I'd ever get these.  Finding room for them was a challenge, but worth the effort.


----------



## Rachel Snow White

So today i bought 2 of the nbc legendary chests and got zero and the parade float.
Only parade float im missing is the aladdin one.
My incredibles characters and mulan characters are still low because i just got them in legendary chests.
I haven't leveled up my jungle book characters and wendy recently because they are so expensive, and I'm trying to save up to buy another piece of land behind space mountain and save up for peter pan
And it’s just impossible to get tokens for Shere kahn, toy alien, queen of hearts, oogie boogie, and jafar and typically i hate waiting 16-24 hours to level up a character. lol So im in a mad dash to level them up until that point.
Still no zootopia racetrack!

Characters i still need:
Rex
Jack sparrow
Merryweather
Peter pan
Capt hook
Boo
Wall e
Maximus
Flash
King louie
Violet
Sally
Evil Queen
Grumpy

Characters waiting to level up:
Toy alien- 6
Wendy-3
Bagheera-6
Mowgli-6
Baloo-5
Shere kahn-4
Dash-6
Mr. incredible-5
Frozone-4
Zero-1
Oogie boogie-6
Mulan-5
Mushu-6
Rafiki-9
Scar-9
Timon-9
Pumbaa-8
Aladdin-8
Jasmine-8
Carpet-8
Abu-8
Jafar-8
Genie-8
Alice-8
Mad hatter-8
March hare-8
White rabbit-8
Caterpillar-8
Queen of hearts-6
Cheshire cat-7
Bashful-8
Doc-8
Sneezy-7
Dopey-8
Happy-8
Snow white-7
Sleepy-8


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Pleasantly surprised by my game today!  I hit the milestone in the firecracker event and got the one thing I've been wanting - the lantern attraction!  (I didn't buy it during the Mulan event way back when).  And then, today's calendar gave me a platinum chest and now I am the proud owner of the Zootopia Racetrack!   I had honestly given up hope I'd ever get these.  Finding room for them was a challenge, but worth the effort.


That's pretty awesome!  The only thing I was hoping for from today's platinum chest was the Captain Hook Hat Stand, so when I saw the purple card I was hopeful.  Sure enough, I got the stand.  While it won't be of any use at all, it's the only concession stand I was missing, so I'm happy to have it.  Now all I'm missing is the stupid Headless Horseman statue but of course I refuse to buy NBC chests for it.


----------



## go oilers go

CallieMar said:


> Finally reached the final milestone for the tapper event. Was hoping for a character but got the Training Camp instead. Oh well, at least now I can ignore the firecrackers.


Just opened mine and got the cherry blossom tree . What a joke!


----------



## supernova

go oilers go said:


> Just opened mine and got the cherry blossom tree . What a joke!


Do you already have everything available from the chest?  I mean, yes it's possible to receive a second concession stand, but if you're maxed out on available characters and attractions, at that point it's a toss-up as to what garbage you'll be getting.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Congrats on getting him!!!
> 
> As for having him ready for Level 2, I didn't.  It took a few days, and by then he had run out of quests and was sitting around doing nothing along with Wendy.


I was surprised that welcoming him would immediately prompt two different tasks, rather than spacing them out.  So now Captain Hook has been waiting around since this morning for Peter and Wendy to wrap up their pointless 8 hour task.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay, so, end of the month updates for me, before this new thing that's supposed to happen on the 2nd, whatever that happens to be.  Personally, I'm hoping for an extension of the Cinderella group.  I quite like not having an event just yet.

Characters:  There are a total of 111 (including Merlin) - if I counted correctly.  I'm very tried today, hahaha. 
Everyone is MAXED out, with the exceptions of:
Toy Alien - collecting for 8 
Wendy - collecting for 6
Hook - ready for 10, he can stay there for quite some time for all I care
Shere Khan - ready for 9 - he's also in a holding pattern as he collects for Peter Pan
Peter Pan - I am STILL waiting to welcome him.  I need 11 flutes and 13 ears, so I'm getting closer.

In the cauldron, because I think this is important as well - I waited from round the near end of January, till today:
1 Minnie Tea Table
1 Pirate Mast
2 Musical Fountain
1 Antler Crown Topiary
1 Planter
1 Tick-Tock Croc Statue
4 Flag of Corona
2 TRON Mickey Light
2 Stone Dragon Statue
1 Pirate Warning Statue
1 Stone Dragon Statue
6 Scare Storage
3 Backpack Stand
1 Soda Consession
1 Mermaids Statue
6 Collection of Fruit
3 15-Layer Cake
1 Pawpsicle Cooler
9 Pluto Topiary
7 Treble Clef Bush
9 Mickey Ears Topiary
4 Mining Jewels Display
22 Teddy Bear Throne
9 Panther Statue
8 1-Stop Apprentice Shop
1 Partysourus Pary Supply
15 TRON Lamp
89 Hanging Lantern <---- THIS IS CRAZY!!!!!
53 Fun Fire Hydrant <---- THIS ISN'T MUCH BETTER
27 Wooden Bench
1 Wooden Heart Bench
1 Frozen Fountain
1 Blossom Bench
1 Mickey's Gloves Boutique

Grand Totals - Yields: 15,649 Elixir Cost: 84,150

I now have 22,367 Elixir and I was just over 4M Magic before this, so hopefully I can make it back up to 4M before the new THING starts.  Which means I can't buy the Jolly Roger, just yet.  Hopefully soon


----------



## PrincessS121212

Opened my platinum chest hoping for zootopia, or at least the hook hat concession stand.  Ended up with 50 happiness, a pirate mast, and a stupid planter.  Got another platinum randomly around my park, so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## go oilers go

supernova said:


> Do you already have everything available from the chest?  I mean, yes it's possible to receive a second concession stand, but if you're maxed out on available characters and attractions, at that point it's a toss-up as to what garbage you'll be getting.


Nope, I don't have the lantern attraction...


----------



## PrincessP

mmmears said:


> Pleasantly surprised by my game today!  I hit the milestone in the firecracker event and got the one thing I've been wanting - the lantern attraction!  (I didn't buy it during the Mulan event way back when).  And then, today's calendar gave me a platinum chest and now I am the proud owner of the Zootopia Racetrack!   I had honestly given up hope I'd ever get these.  Finding room for them was a challenge, but worth the effort.




Congrats on the racetrack!!



AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so, end of the month updates for me, before this new thing that's supposed to happen on the 2nd, whatever that happens to be.  Personally, I'm hoping for an extension of the Cinderella group.  I quite like not having an event just yet.
> 
> Characters:  There are a total of 111 (including Merlin) - if I counted correctly.  I'm very tried today, hahaha.
> Everyone is MAXED out, with the exceptions of:
> Toy Alien - collecting for 8
> Wendy - collecting for 6
> Hook - ready for 10, he can stay there for quite some time for all I care
> Shere Khan - ready for 9 - he's also in a holding pattern as he collects for Peter Pan
> Peter Pan - I am STILL waiting to welcome him.  I need 11 flutes and 13 ears, so I'm getting closer.
> 
> In the cauldron, because I think this is important as well - I waited from round the near end of January, till today:
> 1 Minnie Tea Table
> 1 Pirate Mast
> 2 Musical Fountain
> 1 Antler Crown Topiary
> 1 Planter
> 1 Tick-Tock Croc Statue
> 4 Flag of Corona
> 2 TRON Mickey Light
> 2 Stone Dragon Statue
> 1 Pirate Warning Statue
> 1 Stone Dragon Statue
> 6 Scare Storage
> 3 Backpack Stand
> 1 Soda Consession
> 1 Mermaids Statue
> 6 Collection of Fruit
> 3 15-Layer Cake
> 1 Pawpsicle Cooler
> 9 Pluto Topiary
> 7 Treble Clef Bush
> 9 Mickey Ears Topiary
> 4 Mining Jewels Display
> 22 Teddy Bear Throne
> 9 Panther Statue
> 8 1-Stop Apprentice Shop
> 1 Partysourus Pary Supply
> 15 TRON Lamp
> 89 Hanging Lantern <---- THIS IS CRAZY!!!!!
> 53 Fun Fire Hydrant <---- THIS ISN'T MUCH BETTER
> 27 Wooden Bench
> 1 Wooden Heart Bench
> 1 Frozen Fountain
> 1 Blossom Bench
> 1 Mickey's Gloves Boutique
> 
> Grand Totals - Yields: 15,649 Elixir Cost: 84,150
> 
> I now have 22,367 Elixir and I was just over 4M Magic before this, so hopefully I can make it back up to 4M before the new THING starts.  Which means I can't buy the Jolly Roger, just yet.  Hopefully soon



I saved up my elixir sales since you mentioned it. 

Here is a summary....

Got 16705 elixir
Cost 89249 magic

I had 86 hanging lanterns, 38 fun fire hydrants, twenty-some-odd teddy bear thrones.  Big ticket items were a minnie mouse table from Rock the Dots and 3 musical fountains.....got those in lieu of Splash Mtn in platinum chests this month. Woohoo!

So it was interesting to save up for a month. Thanks for the suggestion. And congrats on the extended temp work!

—————————

I have everyone leveled up to 10...other than:

*Grumpy - 4 hours until he is done leveling to 10
*Mowgli - ready for lvl 10
* Alien at 9. 10 tokens until ready for 10
*Wendy -lvl 4
*Hook - ready for lvl 10
* Peter Pan - ready for lvl 2 once Grumpy is done 

Curious what tomorrow will reveal is coming next....


----------



## karmstr112

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so, end of the month updates for me, before this new thing that's supposed to happen on the 2nd, whatever that happens to be.  Personally, I'm hoping for an extension of the Cinderella group.  I quite like not having an event just yet.
> 
> Characters:  There are a total of 111 (including Merlin) - if I counted correctly.  I'm very tried today, hahaha.
> Everyone is MAXED out, with the exceptions of:
> Toy Alien - collecting for 8
> Wendy - collecting for 6
> Hook - ready for 10, he can stay there for quite some time for all I care
> Shere Khan - ready for 9 - he's also in a holding pattern as he collects for Peter Pan
> Peter Pan - I am STILL waiting to welcome him.  I need 11 flutes and 13 ears, so I'm getting closer.
> 
> Well it's March and as predicted I'm still waiting to welcome Peter Pan. Of the 111 characters all are maxed except:
> 
> Wendy - needs 5 yarn balls for level 7
> Peter Pan - needs 7 flutes to welcome
> 
> It does seem that finally the drop rates for Peter are improving so maybe I'll be able to welcome him before the Ides of March.


----------



## wingweaver84

*gasp* Next Friday's login reward is a _legendary chest!_


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Just got Pan to level 3. I know there were people ahead of me, do any of you know how many more tasks I can look forward to? Flying south tomorrow to get ready to board the Dream on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## McCoy

MickeySkywalker said:


> Just got Pan to level 3. I know there were people ahead of me, do any of you know how many more tasks I can look forward to? Flying south tomorrow to get ready to board the Dream on Monday. Can't wait!


I think there was something like a 24-hour quest with Wendy and 8-hour task with Hook...? I think that was it, at least until level 4 for Pan, which I am still a few days away from at this point.


----------



## LeCras

MickeySkywalker said:


> Just got Pan to level 3. I know there were people ahead of me, do any of you know how many more tasks I can look forward to? Flying south tomorrow to get ready to board the Dream on Monday. Can't wait!



He gets a 4 hour task when you level him up to 4.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

McCoy said:


> I think there was something like a 24-hour quest with Wendy and 8-hour task with Hook...? I think that was it, at least until level 4 for Pan, which I am still a few days away from at this point.





LeCras said:


> He gets a 4 hour task when you level him up to 4.


Thanks!


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> *gasp* Next Friday's login reward is a _legendary chest!_


With a complete set of characters and attractions, I shall look forward to a legendary amount of happiness and magic inside.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> With a complete set of characters and attractions, I shall look forward to a legendary amount of happiness and magic inside.



I'm still missing at least one attraction (Be Our Guest) plus a couple of premium Characters (Wall-e and Rex are the ones that come to mind) so I'm pretty happy that I might get one of them.


----------



## supernova

Hit the 170 mark in the fire cracker tapper event.  Got my chest, received a dragon statue.  I hear it's Merlin's birthday today.  Perhaps I'll just wrap this thing up and give it to him.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Hit the 170 mark in the fire cracker tapper event.  Got my chest, received a dragon statue.  I hear it's Merlin's birthday today.  Perhaps I'll just wrap this thing up and give it to him.



Got the same when I hit 170, but screw Merlin, I’m keeping it for myself!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Got the same when I hit 170, but screw Merlin, I’m keeping it for myself!


I probably would, too.  If I didn't already have one in my park and another four in storage waiting to be dumped.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I’m not ready for an event.......

As in, an event with timed stuff.  If it’s an event as in a celebration of things that aren’t timed, well that fine by me.

I logged into my game at work and on the bottom it said a new event is happening in about 6 days, so that’s Thursday of next week?  Hope it’s just a celebration.  Happy Friday to all.


----------



## FBWAUT

wingweaver84 said:


> *gasp* Next Friday's login reward is a _legendary chest!_



How do you login? Just play the game? Or is it on Facebook? Thanks.


----------



## Wdw1015

I may be in the minority but I am hoping for an event. Peter Pan is so slow moving that I feel like I have nothing to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I’m not ready for an event.......
> 
> As in, an event with timed stuff.  If it’s an event as in a celebration of things that aren’t timed, well that fine by me.
> 
> I logged into my game at work and on the bottom it said a new event is happening in about 6 days, so that’s Thursday of next week?  Hope it’s just a celebration.  Happy Friday to all.



Saw that too - and also hope it isn’t a full on event (though my guess is it is as we had the storyline progression and the the dots mini event, so probably time)

Also see something about a contest at 1pm EST today if you s morning the correct answer to a question they will have in a live stream


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FBWAUT said:


> How do you login? Just play the game? Or is it on Facebook? Thanks.



I think they just meant the calendar reward to that day


----------



## pooh'smate

Yay me! I just got the task to welcome Wendy AND Shere Khan at the same time.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw that too - and also hope it isn’t a full on event (though my guess is it is as we had the storyline progression and the the dots mini event, so probably time)
> 
> Also see something about a contest at 1pm EST today if you s morning the correct answer to a question they will have in a live stream



I agree.  I don't like the events but since Peter Pan is part of the storyline I'm pretty sure they'll start up a timed one soon.  

PS - enjoying your TR so far!


----------



## mmmears

pooh'smate said:


> Yay me! I just got the task to welcome Wendy AND Shere Khan at the same time.



Well I guess you know what you'll be working on over the next few months.  

Wendy's easier to collect for than Shere Khan, but then there's Peter Pan to consider...


----------



## pooh'smate

mmmears said:


> Well I guess you know what you'll be working on over the next few months.
> 
> Wendy's easier to collect for than Shere Khan, but then there's Peter Pan to consider...




The only good thing is it should give me enough time to build up some magic.


----------



## AJGolden1013

FBWAUT said:


> How do you login? Just play the game? Or is it on Facebook? Thanks.



It through the calendar icon at the bottom, so just log in and then you’ll get it that day.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Attraction sale and new event in 6 days showing in game now.


----------



## CO_DisFan

Watching live stream...update is a 'mystery event'. Won't be revealed until the event starts. Includes 7 new characters. One attraction will be revealed in patch notes on Monday. Good chance that will identify what the mystery is.


----------



## wingweaver84

CO_DisFan said:


> Watching live stream...update is a 'mystery event'. Won't be revealed until the event starts. Includes 7 new characters. One attraction will be revealed in patch notes on Monday. Good chance that will identify what the mystery is.



Wiki page,for some reason,says "Phineas and Ferb" but unless they add Buford and Baljeet,that's impossible. I doubt that's what it is,anyway.


----------



## JamesGarvey

A fraction of the Disney audience gives a mickey's patootie about Phineas & Ferb, seems really unlikely


----------



## luther10

Phineas & Ferb? I don't even know what that is, lol...

edit: ok, just googled this, and NOT A FAN... Good thing that they already removed it from the wiki...


----------



## JamesGarvey

according to the live stream:


The 2 Anniversary update will be a time-limited event.
There will be 1 new costume for Mickey(Sorcerer). EDIT: Non-premium, will grind fabric for it.
There will be 7 new characters, which is a brand new collection.
There will be 4 new attractions.
There will be 1 new parade float.
There will be 2/3 new concessions.
New characters and attractions will remain secret until the update come out on 7th, but 1 of the new attractions will be revealed in the patch note come out on Monday.
The event will start on 8th.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Details on the attraction sale:

Parachute Drop

105 Gems (down from 175 - 40% off)
Fantasia Gardens

99 (down from 180 / 45%)
Mad Tea Party

130 (down from 195 / 33%)
Mike and Sully to the Rescue

100 (down from 130 / 23%)
Chip and Dale’s Treehouse

150 (down from 200 / 25%)
Kraken

105 (down from 150 / 30%)
Haunted Mansion

105 (down from 150 / 30%)
Enchanted Tiki Rooms

100 (down from 125 / 20%)


----------



## cliscinsky

Guessing Winnie the Pooh for the event.  Pooh, Piglet, Eeyore, Roo, Rabbit, Owl, and Tigger.  Guessing Tigger will end up being like a "Grumpy" and we'll all be bouncing our heads off the wall.


----------



## McNs

I picked up Tiki Room and Haunted Mansion on sale, so pretty happy with that. Of course I'll need those gems when the event starts (though I have been known to buy a premium character or two).

My Mulan chest had a Blossom Bench in it - appallingly bad especially when you consider I have NO Mulan anything! I thought oh well it might at least be worth some potions. It was. 2!


----------



## luther10

Hoping for a Hercules event, with Hercules, Phil, Megara, Pegasus, Hades, Pain and Panic... That would be awesome...


----------



## littlebearfan

cliscinsky said:


> Guessing Winnie the Pooh for the event.  Pooh, Pigley, Eeyore, Roo, Rabbit, Owl, and Tigger.  Guessing Tigger will end up being like a "Grumpy" and we'll all be bouncing our heads off the wall.



Oh, I hope it’s Winnie the Pooh group!  Eeyore is my favorite!

Really hoping they don’t pull another “Grumpy” version of getting a character. Worst idea ever! 

I can only recall 2 people that posted on this board they actually got Grumpy directly from one of the chests.  I am glad that some people got him directly - but considering he and his ear tokens were ‘legendary’; there should have been an equal chance of getting Grumpy or his ear token. So a lot more should have gotten him directly.


----------



## AJGolden1013

cliscinsky said:


> Guessing Winnie the Pooh for the event.  Pooh, Pigley, Eeyore, Roo, Rabbit, Owl, and Tigger.  Guessing Tigger will end up being like a "Grumpy" and we'll all be bouncing our heads off the wall.



I like this guess, cause I want them too, but, your missing Kanga on the list, so maybe not?



luther10 said:


> Hoping for a Hercules event, with Hercules, Phil, Megara, Pegasus, Hades, Pain and Panic... That would be awesome...



I forgot about Hercules, this would be awesome too

I need to learn to be patient, lol.....


----------



## nicki401

are they (hopefully) opening up more land?


----------



## pooh'smate

One of the FB groups I am in think it is The Little Mermaid


----------



## supernova

pooh'smate said:


> One of the FB groups I am in think it is The Little Mermaid


At this point, it's just people guessing, though.


----------



## supernova

nicki401 said:


> are they (hopefully) opening up more land?


They will have to, with two or three new attractions.  Currently, there is just enough space for every single attraction to fit in our parks.  Adding new buildings will require one new patch.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I like this guess, cause I want them too, but, your missing Kanga on the list, so maybe not?


Not sure Kanga is a necessary addition.  Plus, with only 7 characters, he (she?) would have had to remove another of the characters to include both Kanga and Roo, along with 5 others.


----------



## rr333

pooh'smate said:


> One of the FB groups I am in think it is The Little Mermaid



Which 7 characters are they thinking?


----------



## empresslilly

cliscinsky said:


> Guessing Winnie the Pooh for the event.  Pooh, Pigley, Eeyore, Roo, Rabbit, Owl, and Tigger.


This seems reasonable, although I would swap out Roo for Christopher Robin.


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> Hoping for a Hercules event, with Hercules, Phil, Megara, Pegasus, Hades, Pain and Panic... That would be awesome...


Would they include three villains in a set?  I could see them doing just Hercules, Meg, and Hades, and then either Phil or Pegasus.  Intern logic.


----------



## pooh'smate

supernova said:


> At this point, it's just people guessing, though.



I realize that.



rr333 said:


> Which 7 characters are they thinking?



I am trying to find the post. Ariel, Prince Eric, Sebastian, Flounder and I can't remember who else they had listed.


----------



## supernova

pooh'smate said:


> I am trying to find the post. Ariel, Prince Eric, Sebastian, Flounder and I can't remember who else they had listed.


I couldn't see them bothering to code in Flounder.  Heck, they could probably even omit King Triton.  And for sure Max.  Ariel, Eric, Ursula, maybe Sebastian.  That would probably about do it.


----------



## rr333

pooh'smate said:


> I realize that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to find the post. Ariel, Prince Eric, Sebastian, Flounder and I can't remember who else they had listed.



Definitely Ursula as the Villain... maybe Scuttle? I'm just wondering how they would do Flounder. Ariel can walk around the park in her human form... but would Flounder just float around looking like he's flying? lol
King Triton?
Flotsam and Jetsam? (same problem as Flounder)


----------



## rr333

Here's what I got from chests in February that went into the cauldron yesterday for 10,710 elixers...

1 Frozen Fountain
1 Wooden Heart Bench
17 Wooden benches
34 Fun Fire Hydrants
57 Hanging Lanterns
7 Tron Lanterns
1 Festival Lantern
1 Partysaurus Party Supply
2 Panther Statues
7 1-stop Apprentice Shops
22 Teddy Bear Thrones
3 Treble Clef Bushes
3 Mining Jewels Displays
8 Pluto Topiaries
8 Mickey Ears Topiaries
1 Pawpsicle Cooler
3 Collections of Fruit
3 Mermaid Statues
4 Scare Storage
1 Pirate Warning Statue
1 Flag of Corona 
3 Tron Mickey Lights
1 Tick-Tock Croc Statue
1 Planter
3 Antler Topiaries
1 Lost Love Fountain

I don't have Toy Alien yet, so after I threw all that in the cauldron, I checked how much it would cost for the tokens I needed and I thought I had enough... I miscalculated, so now I am 20/25 and 20/25 for him.
AND I just thought about it... there will probably be something new we need elixers for.


----------



## rr333

Here's where I stand with my characters:

(If they aren't listed, they are maxed out at 10! or 6 ... I'm talking to you, Pirates!)

9 Chip
9 Dale
8 Zurg
9 Jessie
9 Buzz
9 Hamm
9 Sarge
8 Rex
8 Bullseye
0 Toy Alien  (20/25, 20/25)
0 Peter Pan (22/35, 23/35)
5 Wendy
9 Captain Hook
9 Mike
9 Sully
8 Boo
9 Roz
8 Celia
8 Randall
8 Eve
8 Mother Gothel
8 Flynn
8 Rapunzel
8 Maximus
8 Flora
8 Fauna
8 Merryweather
8 Judy
8 Nick
7 Chief Bogo
8 Flash
7 Bagheera
7 Mowgli
7 Baloo
7 King Louie
8 Shere Khan
7 Dash
7 Mrs Incredible
8 Mr Incredible
7 Violet
7 Frozone
- Syndrome (don't have)
8 Zero
- Oogie Boogie (don't have)
9 Olaf
8 Hans
8 Kristoff
8 Sven
8 Mulan
8 Mushu
9 Belle
9 Beast
9 Lumiere
8 Cogsworth
8 Mrs Potts
8 Chip Potts
9 Gaston
7 Zazu
8 Nala
8 Simba
7 Rafiki
8 Scar
7 Timon
7 Pumbaa
9 Aladdin
8 Jasmine
7 Abu
7 Carpet
9 Jafar
7 Iago
8 Genie
8 Alice
7 Mad Hatter
7 March Hare
7 White Rabbit
8 Caterpillar
9 Queen of hearts
8 Cheshire Cat
9 Bashful
9 Doc
8 Sneezy
8 Dopey
8 Happy
9 Snow White
9 Queen
9 Grumpy
8 Sleepy

Who would you level up next if you were me? 
Should I try to get a few more to 10 before the next event? Or should I try to get the 7s to level 8? I had several at 5 or 6 and I had been focusing on getting all of them to 7... Now I'm there, and besides working on Peter Pan characters, I wasn't sure which to focus on.


----------



## KPach525

Hello! Been MIA for a while, took a long break after the back to back events. Then just getting back from my real world Disney birthday visit + princess half marathon. Actually looking forward to this event, even though I’m pretty far behind (still trying to welcome Wendy, and SW characters at lv 8). But check out one of my fav pics from last week


----------



## mmmears

With 7 characters I was also thinking Winnie the Pooh.  But then I looked at my character lists and it looks like most of the timed events had 7 characters.  So... I guess it could be almost anything.  As for Little Mermaid I'd love it but 7 characters?  They need to create an underwater land for most of them.  Robin Hood?  That would be fun.  Princess & the Frog doesn't have 7 big characters I can think of.  Oh well, I guess we will all have to wait and see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Trying to think of other options for the event

Big Hero 6 - got six right away in the group and then just the enemy?

2nd Anniversary, maybe do Disney’s 2nd animated movie Pinocchio?

Mary Poppins with the new movie come out?


----------



## Aces86

I can definitely see them doing Winnie the Pooh. 101 Dalmatians would be cool too.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trying to think of other options for the event
> 
> Big Hero 6 - got six right away in the group and then just the enemy?
> 
> 2nd Anniversary, maybe do Disney’s 2nd animated movie Pinocchio?
> 
> Mary Poppins with the new movie come out?



I forgot about Pinocchio.  A Disney classic for sure, and not something that's been oversold either  (a la Frozen).  I just saw Big Hero 6 for the first time - fun movie!  I forgot about that one as well.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Hello! Been MIA for a while, took a long break after the back to back events. Then just getting back from my real world Disney birthday visit + princess half marathon. Actually looking forward to this event, even though I’m pretty far behind (still trying to welcome Wendy, and SW characters at lv 8). But check out one of my fav pics from last week


Welcome back!!!  I've always wanted to do one of the marathons.  No more than 5k for me though.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Still hoping for Winnie The Pooh.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Still hoping for Winnie The Pooh.



Me too, but I keep coming up with more than 7 characters, and so I feel like maybe not Winnie the Pooh, I'm assuming we'll get a mega clue on Monday with the release of the Patch Notes because they mentioned photos!

Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Still hoping for Winnie The Pooh.





AJGolden1013 said:


> Me too, but I keep coming up with more than 7 characters, and so I feel like maybe not Winnie the Pooh, I'm assuming we'll get a mega clue on Monday with the release of the Patch Notes because they mentioned photos!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!!!



I'm hoping for it, too, but I would want all the characters for this one...


----------



## AlohaBerry

Happy to announce Peter Pan is finally welcomed. Was sure it was going to take two months, like Donald Duck did. And I liked the Peter Wendy mini film that came up. [GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## squirrel

I wish there was a faster way to collect from the characters.  It takes so long to collect from each one and then send them off to do a task.  I have been sending the ones that aren't collecting for Peter and Wendy out for as long as possible just so I don't have to do it so often. 

I actually dread more characters without having Merlin or something to collect from them all at once.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trying to think of other options for the event
> 
> Big Hero 6 - got six right away in the group and then just the enemy?
> 
> 2nd Anniversary, maybe do Disney’s 2nd animated movie Pinocchio?
> 
> Mary Poppins with the new movie come out?


I sincerely hope they don't continue sticking live-action characters into this game.  Those pirates characters look odd.


----------



## supernova

squirrel said:


> I wish there was a faster way to collect from the characters.  It takes so long to collect from each one and then send them off to do a task.  I have been sending the ones that aren't collecting for Peter and Wendy out for as long as possible just so I don't have to do it so often.
> 
> I actually dread more characters without having Merlin or something to collect from them all at once.


The interns created the game to take a while, this way it doesn't run out of things going on.  There was a time when I was maxed on on everyone, and there was no event going on.  So all I could do was gather magic.  Gameloft isn't going to speed things up.


----------



## squirrel

supernova said:


> The interns created the game to take a while, this way it doesn't run out of things going on.  There was a time when I was maxed on on everyone, and there was no event going on.  So all I could do was gather magic.  Gameloft isn't going to speed things up.


It still takes forever to send them all off to do a task.  It takes way too long to collect from each character and then send them off to do a task.  I don't know how many characters you have but some of us don't have hours in the morning to collect and send them off before we go to work.


----------



## Gorechick

What needs to happen in gameplay to unlock the land behind IASW? I'm currently leveling up Zooptopia characters and a few other odd ones like Bullseye, Mother Gothel and Zurg. How much Magic does that area cost?


----------



## wingweaver84

Gorechick said:


> What needs to happen in gameplay to unlock the land behind IASW? I'm currently leveling up Zooptopia characters and a few other odd ones like Bullseye, Mother Gothel and Zurg. How much Magic does that area cost?



One area has already been opened for 1 million potions;the others are hopefully going to come later on.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Hoping something with a Villain battle this event. Little Mermaid or Herc do that well. The idea of Flotsam & Jetsam and Pain & Panic as a single character would be a novel concept.

Winnie the Pooh would be better as a main storyline addition than as an event. I dont think GameLoft thinks far out of the box for it, but if they introduced Pooh stuck in Rabbit's door and you had to welcome the other characters to help free him, than making him able to welcome, that would be enjoyable. Shift the concept from a physical villain, which clearly Winnie The Pooh would lack, and onto an action.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Ok, DIS hivemind, decision time.

Currently grinding away for Peter Pan, every non-premium character (aside from Alien & Wendy) is maxed, sitting on 700 gems, do I:

buy one of the following on sale: RC Racer, Mike & Sulley to the Rescue, Chip n Dale Treehouse or Haunted Mansion

or sit on my horde as the event draws near

What say you?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Winnie the Poo definitely seems more popular, but if I remember the gameloft survey they handed out a while ago, one of the IPs that was an option on ”which would you like to see added to the game” was Aristocats. I don’t really see them picking it, but they did pick Jungle Book. Reason I’m bringing up Aristocats is 1) the love for Marie (for whatever reason) 2) It was Disney’s modern hit when WDW opened in 1971 (which clearly they know their demographic) 3) The 7 characters: First 4: Duchess, Berlioz, Toulouse, and Marie (premium). Second 3: Edgar (the villian for the quest) O’Malley, Scat Cat (premium because this year has had at least two premiums each quest).

This is my guess, if Pooh isn’t the one. Pooh at least has attractions in the parks, but then again, Jungle Book didn’t, just as most modern characters didn’t.


----------



## PrincessP

rr333 said:


> Here's where I stand with my characters:
> 
> (If they aren't listed, they are maxed out at 10! or 6 ... I'm talking to you, Pirates!)
> 
> 9 Chip
> 9 Dale
> 8 Zurg
> 9 Jessie
> 9 Buzz
> 9 Hamm
> 9 Sarge
> 8 Rex
> 8 Bullseye
> 0 Toy Alien  (20/25, 20/25)
> 0 Peter Pan (22/35, 23/35)
> 5 Wendy
> 9 Captain Hook
> 9 Mike
> 9 Sully
> 8 Boo
> 9 Roz
> 8 Celia
> 8 Randall
> 8 Eve
> 8 Mother Gothel
> 8 Flynn
> 8 Rapunzel
> 8 Maximus
> 8 Flora
> 8 Fauna
> 8 Merryweather
> 8 Judy
> 8 Nick
> 7 Chief Bogo
> 8 Flash
> 7 Bagheera
> 7 Mowgli
> 7 Baloo
> 7 King Louie
> 8 Shere Khan
> 7 Dash
> 7 Mrs Incredible
> 8 Mr Incredible
> 7 Violet
> 7 Frozone
> - Syndrome (don't have)
> 8 Zero
> - Oogie Boogie (don't have)
> 9 Olaf
> 8 Hans
> 8 Kristoff
> 8 Sven
> 8 Mulan
> 8 Mushu
> 9 Belle
> 9 Beast
> 9 Lumiere
> 8 Cogsworth
> 8 Mrs Potts
> 8 Chip Potts
> 9 Gaston
> 7 Zazu
> 8 Nala
> 8 Simba
> 7 Rafiki
> 8 Scar
> 7 Timon
> 7 Pumbaa
> 9 Aladdin
> 8 Jasmine
> 7 Abu
> 7 Carpet
> 9 Jafar
> 7 Iago
> 8 Genie
> 8 Alice
> 7 Mad Hatter
> 7 March Hare
> 7 White Rabbit
> 8 Caterpillar
> 9 Queen of hearts
> 8 Cheshire Cat
> 9 Bashful
> 9 Doc
> 8 Sneezy
> 8 Dopey
> 8 Happy
> 9 Snow White
> 9 Queen
> 9 Grumpy
> 8 Sleepy
> 
> Who would you level up next if you were me?
> Should I try to get a few more to 10 before the next event? Or should I try to get the 7s to level 8? I had several at 5 or 6 and I had been focusing on getting all of them to 7... Now I'm there, and besides working on Peter Pan characters, I wasn't sure which to focus on.



I would go in story line order. Get Toy Story ones to 10 rhen move forward from there. Jessie first. 

Are all of your Jungle Book characters high enough level to collect all the Wendy/Peter tokens?



squirrel said:


> I wish there was a faster way to collect from the characters.  It takes so long to collect from each one and then send them off to do a task.  I have been sending the ones that aren't collecting for Peter and Wendy out for as long as possible just so I don't have to do it so often.
> 
> I actually dread more characters without having Merlin or something to collect from them all at once.



Have you tried storing any in home?  This does save a lot of collection time. I took some back out b/c I hate to store what I “worked so hard -ha!” to earn, but even with the 24 hour tasks, it is becoming tedious again. 



JamesGarvey said:


> Ok, DIS hivemind, decision time.
> 
> Currently grinding away for Peter Pan, every non-premium character (aside from Alien & Wendy) is maxed, sitting on 700 gems, do I:
> 
> buy one of the following on sale: RC Racer, Mike & Sulley to the Rescue, Chip n Dale Treehouse or Haunted Mansion
> 
> or sit on my horde as the event draws near
> 
> What say you?



My 2 cents:


As I am trying to send my maxed characters out longer to keep them busy....
RC racers will give you a 12 hour task for Sarge....but you already have a 12 hr task opportunity with pizza planet. 

Mike/Sully gives you a 12 hr Celia task option

Chip n Dale tree house -cute attraction, but chip n dale long tasks aren’t in the tree house

Haunted Mansion - great for nostalgia....and costume cloths once upon a time

I would go for Haunted Mansion for nostalgia if I had 1000 gems. But if you want the premiums in this next event, I would save the gems for it. People spent close to that 700 amount last time just for Grumpy chests. And premium characters and one attraction will take a huge chunk as well. There will be another sale down the road. Save up.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Welcome back!!!  I've always wanted to do one of the marathons.  No more than 5k for me though.


5k is where I started! And no better community than RunDisney for support! Also a half is totally walkable, 16min/mile minimum pace


----------



## Windwaker4444

UmmYeahOk said:


> Winnie the Poo definitely seems more popular, but if I remember the gameloft survey they handed out a while ago, one of the IPs that was an option on ”which would you like to see added to the game” was Aristocats. I don’t really see them picking it, but they did pick Jungle Book. Reason I’m bringing up Aristocats is 1) the love for Marie (for whatever reason) 2) It was Disney’s modern hit when WDW opened in 1971 (which clearly they know their demographic) 3) The 7 characters: First 4: Duchess, Berlioz, Toulouse, and Marie (premium). Second 3: Edgar (the villian for the quest) O’Malley, Scat Cat (premium because this year has had at least two premiums each quest).
> 
> This is my guess, if Pooh isn’t the one. Pooh at least has attractions in the parks, but then again, Jungle Book didn’t, just as most modern characters didn’t.


I've never seen that movie.  I don't think I'd have ever watched Zootopia if it hadn't been for this game.  If it is the Aristocats...I know what I'll be watching next weekend.  I agree on Marie though...she is really cute, but I'm a biased cat lover!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Ok, DIS hivemind, decision time.
> 
> Currently grinding away for Peter Pan, every non-premium character (aside from Alien & Wendy) is maxed, sitting on 700 gems, do I:
> 
> buy one of the following on sale: RC Racer, Mike & Sulley to the Rescue, Chip n Dale Treehouse or Haunted Mansion
> 
> or sit on my horde as the event draws near
> 
> What say you?


Since we are this close to an event, I'd save my gems for new premium characters.  There will probably be 2 since they are releasing 7 characters.   That's just my 2 cents.  I think Chip n Dale Treehouse gives gold trophies during that mini event, but please double check me before buying, just in case.  It's been awhile since we've had a gold trophy mini event.


----------



## rr333

PrincessP said:


> I would go in story line order. Get Toy Story ones to 10 rhen move forward from there. Jessie first.
> 
> Are all of your Jungle Book characters high enough level to collect all the Wendy/Peter tokens?



Thanks. Yes, they have been busy trying to get tokens or I would be thinking about leveling them.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I've never seen that movie.  I don't think I'd have ever watched Zootopia if it hadn't been for this game.  If it is the Aristocats...I know what I'll be watching next weekend.  I agree on Marie though...she is really cute, but I'm a biased cat lover!!


Oh wonderful.  A crazy cat lady.  Lovely.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Oh wonderful.  A crazy cat lady.  Lovely.





Sadly, Disney fan that I am, I can't remember much about the Aristocats even though I know I've seen it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I’m 8 ears away from welcoming Peter, which means Hook isn’t doing anything for me at the moment, so I’m going to level him up to 10 and just be done with it.  Leveling up Shere Khan can wait I feel.

Curious to find out what the new event will be, and to those who suggested Aristocats, I hope you’re right, I’ve never seen it myself, so maybe I’ll learn something.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I’m 8 ears away from welcoming Peter, which means Hook isn’t doing anything for me at the moment, so I’m going to level him up to 10 and just be done with it.  Leveling up Shere Khan can wait I feel.
> 
> Curious to find out what the new event will be, and to those who suggested Aristocats, I hope you’re right, I’ve never seen it myself, so maybe I’ll learn something.


If it helps...I learned tonight that if you like cats, you may be seen as "A crazy cat lady".  I don't think I need to learn anymore than that.  Now I have the need to go buy a shawl, a creaky rocking chair and maybe 15 or so long tail cats.  Now I really really hope it's Winnie the Pooh!!!


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Ok, DIS hivemind, decision time.
> 
> Currently grinding away for Peter Pan, every non-premium character (aside from Alien & Wendy) is maxed, sitting on 700 gems, do I:
> 
> buy one of the following on sale: RC Racer, Mike & Sulley to the Rescue, Chip n Dale Treehouse or Haunted Mansion
> 
> or sit on my horde as the event draws near
> 
> What say you?



I understand the desire to get all the buildings, but I’d keep the gems for the event. If you do give in and purchase an attraction or two you could always spend money to purchase a promotion or two for new characters or buildings.

Luckily, I have all the attractions. That said I’ve only got 500 gems going into the event, so I’m a few 100 gems lower that I usually am going into an event. I may end up purchasing a promo that also gives some gems back? 

I really hope they don't go the Grumpy route with a character this time. I’d rather they just put a higher gem cost on the character. 




AJGolden1013 said:


> So I’m 8 ears away from welcoming Peter, which means Hook isn’t doing anything for me at the moment, so I’m going to level him up to 10 and just be done with it.  Leveling up Shere Khan can wait I feel.
> 
> Curious to find out what the new event will be, and to those who suggested Aristocats, I hope you’re right, I’ve never seen it myself, so maybe I’ll learn something.



Have you started to max out your Hook yet? I was gonna do the same earlier this week, but decided to leave him at 9 just so I’d keep the explanation marker for the PP character tab. It makes it just a little easier to find. If they put it at the very top of the characters, like they usually do, it would’ve made thinks much easier.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Sadly, Disney fan that I am, I can't remember much about the Aristocats even though I know I've seen it.


The reason you can't remember much about the Aristocats is because the movie sucked.  I'm hoping the interns realize that they still have a few more classic films to include before they start dipping into the bottom of the well.  Then again, we do have Wall-E, so...


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> If it helps...I learned tonight that if you like cats, you may be seen as "A crazy cat lady".  I don't think I need to learn anymore than that.  Now I have the need to go buy a shawl, a creaky rocking chair and maybe 15 or so long tail cats.  Now I really really hope it's Winnie the Pooh!!!


1) Check your closet.  You probably already own a shall... don't waste the money.
2) Don't go to Cracker Barrel, as their rockers are grossly overpriced.  Oh, and they don't creak.
3) Only 15 long cat tails?  What happened?  Did one die?  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> The reason you can't remember much about the Aristocats is because the movie sucked.  I'm hoping the interns realize that they still have a few more classic films to include before they start dipping into the bottom of the well.  Then again, we do have Wall-E, so...



It wasn't _that _bad of a movie. Not my favorite by any means but still considered a Disney classic by many people. Now Fantasia..._that _was a horrible movie. "Night on Bald Mountain" scared the pants off of me growing up and to this day I despise the scenes with the dinosaurs.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> It wasn't _that _bad of a movie. Not my favorite by any means but still considered a Disney classic by many people. Now Fantasia..._that _was a horrible movie. "Night on Bald Mountain" scared the pants off of me growing up and to this day I despise the scenes with the dinosaurs.


Outside of the decent Dinosaur ride, I have little use for them.  I rode the Ellen ride once.  Exactly once.  Thirty years ago.  Bored the pants off me.  One-and-done.  I've been to Disneyland once.  Exactly once.  Twenty one years ago.  Rode their train and suddenly I'm staring at a prehistoric diorama.  Took me right out of the nice train ride.  Why do they bother putting that thing in there?  What, is the train a time machine?  It's pointless.  Yes, I get it.  Walt Disney built it.  But you know what?  He built the rest of the park, too.  Get ride of the annoying dinosaur sequence.  Then there's the giant dinosaur pointless plopped down in the lagoon in the middle of DHS.  Or the eyesore roadside carnival set up outside the scholars' dig in Animal Kingdom.  I get the backstory.  Why?  Because I'm a fan who reads stuff.  The average park visitor who walks around with their park maps and their "My First Visit" button doesn't get why there are brightly colored amusement park rides stuck in nature's park.  They really need to figure out how to better use dinosaurs.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> If it helps...I learned tonight that if you like cats, you may be seen as "A crazy cat lady".  I don't think I need to learn anymore than that.  Now I have the need to go buy a shawl, a creaky rocking chair and maybe 15 or so long tail cats.  Now I really really hope it's Winnie the Pooh!!!



Ok my friend, here’s the deal, and I say this kindly.  To some people I’m already viewed as a crazy cat lady. I’m 38, single, live with my parents because we just moved, and I still don’t have a job, and I have 1 cat.  She is going to be 3 years old on March 9th, her name is Hannah, and I’ve had her since she was 10 weeks old when she fit in the palm of my hand.  She is now and forever my first baby.  She had a sister who died at age 4 months, so not only was I a crazy cat lady I was also seen as a helicopter mom and I’m not sure what title was worse.

I also take offense to the term crazy cat lady, because th re is no counterpoint for the dog owners who, in my opinion go over board with their dogs.  I’ve had both cats and dogs throughout my life, and I have spoiled all of them.  I have never been accused of being a helicopter mom over my dog when I had him, (a rescued 15 year old min pin whose “biological mom” abandoned him and I was responsible for his care at the end of his life and he died pretty much in my arms), and yet when I had him I saw all these people taking their dogs to malls and and restaurants in strollers.  Why isn’t there a term for those people, because I think they those people are crazy.

It’s all about perspective I think.  If you don’t like cats someone like me looks like a crazy cat lady.  If you don’t like dogs then some with dogs looks crazy to them.

This is me and my Hannah


Game wise, I really want Winnie the Pooh as well.  I also think that having the Aristocats would be good because I’d “learn” about the movie.


----------



## msteddom

AJGolden1013 said:


> Ok my friend, here’s the deal, and I say this kindly.  To some people I’m already viewed as a crazy cat lady. I’m 38, single, live with my parents because we just moved, and I still don’t have a job, and I have 1 cat.  She is going to be 3 years old on March 9th, her name is Hannah, and I’ve had her since she was 10 weeks old when she fit in the palm of my hand.  She is now and forever my first baby.  She had a sister who died at age 4 months, so not only was I a crazy cat lady I was also seen as a helicopter mom and I’m not sure what title was worse.
> 
> I also take offense to the term crazy cat lady, because th re is no counterpoint for the dog owners who, in my opinion go over board with their dogs.  I’ve had both cats and dogs throughout my life, and I have spoiled all of them.  I have never been accused of being a helicopter mom over my dog when I had him, (a rescued 15 year old min pin whose “biological mom” abandoned him and I was responsible for his care at the end of his life and he died pretty much in my arms), and yet when I had him I saw all these people taking their dogs to malls and and restaurants in strollers.  Why isn’t there a term for those people, because I think they those people are crazy.
> 
> It’s all about perspective I think.  If you don’t like cats someone like me looks like a crazy cat lady.  If you don’t like dogs then some with dogs looks crazy to them.
> 
> This is me and my Hannah
> View attachment 306449
> 
> Game wise, I really want Winnie the Pooh as well.  I also think that having the Aristocats would be good because I’d “learn” about the movie.



For what it’s worth, the “crazy cat lady” stereotype does have some basis in reality.  Cats carry the parasite that causes toxoplasmosis, which can cause neurological deficits.

Now having said that, I do think the stereotype is horribly gendered and outdated.  Also, I would have at least one cat if I weren’t horribly allergic.


----------



## mikegood2

*YES, I just reached level 52 and to my surprise the game rewarded me 100 gems and 100K magic!!! *















Just kidding, it was the typical almost worthless 1 gem and 1550 magic.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> *YES, I just reached level 52 and to my surprise the game rewarded me 100 gems and 100K magic!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, it was the typical almost worthless 1 gem and 1550 magic.


That’s amazing, great job,   

20 Minutes later - Hahaha, I didn't read all the way to the end!  You know that game show sound when you lose, that's playing in my head right now for me, Whah, whaaaah


----------



## mmmears

I will pipe in and say that I like the Dinosaur diorama at DL, because it's so old I guess.  It's nostalgic and I think that's ok.  But then again, I love Disneyland and some of the old-timey stuff there.  I was sad when they made the country bears pack up their stuff and leave.  And even though I don't really like to ride them, I'm glad the submarine ride is back up and running now with the cute Nemo theme.  

As for the Aristocats, I agree it can't be a great movie or more of us would be watching it again and again.  I love Pooh, but I'll also send a shout-out for Robin Hood, which is a hidden gem since so many people don't even know it exists.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *YES, I just reached level 52 and to my surprise the game rewarded me 100 gems and 100K magic!!! *
> 
> Just kidding, it was the typical almost worthless 1 gem and 1550 magic.


I reached 54 last week.  Trust me... no need to rush.


----------



## mmmears

The one gem "gift" for these levels is pretty pathetic, IMHO.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *YES, I just reached level 52 and to my surprise the game rewarded me 100 gems and 100K magic!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, it was the typical almost worthless 1 gem and 1550 magic.


That's so wrong!!!  I'm going to have to watch out for you on April 1st. 

 But you bring up a valid point...what a sad reward for all of the game playing you put in to get that far.  Hopefully the interns will review that soon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I will pipe in and say that I like the Dinosaur diorama at DL, because it's so old I guess.  It's nostalgic and I think that's ok.  But then again, I love Disneyland and some of the old-timey stuff there.  I was sad when they made the country bears pack up their stuff and leave.  And even though I don't really like to ride them, I'm glad the submarine ride is back up and running now with the cute Nemo theme.
> 
> As for the Aristocats, I agree it can't be a great movie or more of us would be watching it again and again.  I love Pooh, but I'll also send a shout-out for Robin Hood, which is a hidden gem since so many people don't even know it exists.


Haven't been to DL since I moved to the Lone Star State.  I can't believe the Country Bears were evicted!!!  I'm so sad to hear that.  That was my favorite show growing up.  I lived nearby and my family and I went all the time.  Please don't tell me they removed the western area in Knotts Berry Farm...or worse than that, the ride explaining how they made the jelly.  The nostalgia of my childhood memories can't take anymore shock.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I reached 54 last week.  Trust me... no need to rush.


Congrats...I think.  You must have little Mickey shaped callouses on your index fingers.  That's the real reward...not the single gem and pocket change of magic!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats...I think.  You must have little Mickey shaped callouses on your index fingers.  That's the real reward...not the single gem and pocket change of magic!!


I tell ya... nothing gets the ol' heart pumping more than watching Pluto sniff around and dig up a prize box!!!  What's going to be inside?  An attraction?  Lots and lots of gems?  The key to unlock Adventureland?  Oh right... nothing.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> The key to unlock Adventureland?



Now THAT would be awesome!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I reached 54 last week.  Trust me... no need to rush.





Windwaker4444 said:


> That's so wrong!!!  I'm going to have to watch out for you on April 1st.
> 
> But you bring up a valid point...what a sad reward for all of the game playing you put in to get that far.  Hopefully the interns will review that soon.





supernova said:


> I tell ya... nothing gets the ol' heart pumping more than watching Pluto sniff around and dig up a prize box!!!  What's going to be inside?  An attraction?  Lots and lots of gems?  The key to unlock Adventureland?  Oh right... nothing.



Agree, it is so anti-climatic. Honesty, I think I’d prefer nothing instead. Granted, I don't need anything big, even something like 3 gems in the 30s or 5 gems in the 50s, etc. would be enough.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats...I think.  You must have little Mickey shaped callouses on your index fingers.  That's the real reward...not the single gem and pocket change of magic!!


more Mickey = more gooder


----------



## DarrylR

Congratulations developers. You’ve finally pushed me out of the game. There isn’t an aspect of this game I despise more than these characters that take weeks to welcome. I can’t think of a poorer use of my time. I’ve been playing since the release of this game. Finally welcomed the chore that was Wendy after weeks of tasks only to find out two weeks later that Pan was going to be an even bigger pain. Haven’t collected a single item for him in over a week. I enjoy playing more for the attractions as that’s the reason I downloaded the game. It was billed as ‘Disney Magic Kingdoms’ not ‘characters’. Anyway, this has been an enjoyable forum to be a part of and I wish you all luck, but today is the last day I’ll login to this game. After the past few months of gameplay I can’t say I will miss it.


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> Outside of the decent Dinosaur ride, I have little use for them.  I rode the Ellen ride once.  Exactly once.  Thirty years ago.  Bored the pants off me.  One-and-done.  I've been to Disneyland once.  Exactly once.  Twenty one years ago.  Rode their train and suddenly I'm staring at a prehistoric diorama.  Took me right out of the nice train ride.  Why do they bother putting that thing in there?  What, is the train a time machine?  It's pointless.  Yes, I get it.  Walt Disney built it.  But you know what?  He built the rest of the park, too.  Get ride of the annoying dinosaur sequence.  Then there's the giant dinosaur pointless plopped down in the lagoon in the middle of DHS.  Or the eyesore roadside carnival set up outside the scholars' dig in Animal Kingdom.  I get the backstory.  Why?  Because I'm a fan who reads stuff.  The average park visitor who walks around with their park maps and their "My First Visit" button doesn't get why there are brightly colored amusement park rides stuck in nature's park.  They really need to figure out how to better use dinosaurs.



Um...I was referring to the movies,not the rides...and I've never been to any of the Disney parks.If they were to build one in Canada,maybe I could go.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> Um...I was referring to the movies,not the rides...and I've never been to any of the Disney parks.If they were to build one in Canada,maybe I could go.


Or if only they would invent airplanes...


----------



## AJGolden1013

I’m thinking the character set is Fantasia characters....


----------



## JamesGarvey

Disney Magic Kingdoms Patch Notes – Update 18: 2nd Anniversary Special Mystery Event!

DISNEY MAGIC KINGDOMS·MONDAY, 5 MARCH 2018
Time flies when you’re having fun! It’s hard to believe that it’s already been 2 years since the launch of Disney Magic Kingdoms! We’re celebrating this milestone with a special Mystery event featuring new Characters, Attractions, Concession Stands, and so much more! Make sure to download the latest update to see who will be joining the Kingdom!
Put on your party hats, the celebration begins March 8, 2018!
*New Content*
*Characters*
• 7 Mystery Characters
*Attractions*
• 4 Mystery Attractions
• Fantasmic!
*Concessions*
• 3 Mystery Concessions
*Decorations*
• 3 Mystery Decorations
*Parade Floats*
• Mystery Float
*Costumes*
• Sorcerer Mickey
*Features*
*Visiting Home*
• Players can now collect magic and access the Visiting Home Menu by tapping on the Storybook Board located near the Castle. They can also send characters home using the new option in the Characters’ Activity List.




*Daily Login Calendar*
• We’ve improved how we display current reward streaks to make it easier to track.
• Reclaimed Reward Days will now be shown using pink check marks.
• We’ve also included additional information on the tutorial cards to clarify that Reward Streaks reset to 0 upon completion. Please note that this will not impact the number of consecutive days logged in.
• The Daily Login Calendar is only available when playing online; a new icon was added to show players when they are offline.









*New Enchanted Chest Store*
• We’ve redesigned the Enchanted Chest Store to make rewards clearer to see.
• Some Chest Bundles will now guarantee certain tier of rewards.









*Character Bundles*
• We will now be showcasing available Character Bundles directly in the Welcoming Screen to make sure that you don’t miss out on any available deals.




*Balancing*
*Enchanted Chests*
Bronze
• Arendelle Medallion removed from the possible drops
• Lute removed from the possible drops
• Carrot Nose removed from the possible drops
Silver
• Olaf Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
• Sven Ears Hat removed from the possible drops
• Lotus Hairpiece removed from the possible drops
• Mulan Ears Hat removed from the possible drops


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Looking at the patch notes tells me nothing really. Stretching through...it lists Fantasmic as a new attraction. I only know of Fantasmic being the show at Disneyland, in which I think the only grouping who makes an appearance that we don’t have is the little mermaid? such a stretch though lol


----------



## mmmears

Why do you think it's Fantasia?  Just curious.  I'm ok with it either way.  I think I'm one of the few who likes the movie.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Why do you think it's Fantasia?  Just curious.  I'm ok with it either way.  I think I'm one of the few who likes the movie.


I have two issues with Fantasia as a part of this game.  First, there are no true stand-alone characters.  I don't believe any of them spoke, either.  What are we going to get?  Random hippos and ostriches?

And second, there's no one true coherent story line to the film.  So tasks would be difficult.  I mean, how many times are we going to send Mickey to summon water?  Or ostriches to dance with hippos?

I hope the interns haven't run out of steam already and just shove this film into the game.  Then again, they are interns, so...


----------



## mmmears

Can someone who has played from Day 1 please let me know the total # of days from their calendar.  I know I started shortly after the game was available but not on day 1 since when I joined this board I felt like I was really behind.  I'm curious to know what the highest total # can be.  Thanks!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> My issue with Fantasia as an included attraction is that there are no stand-alone characters.  I don't believe any of them spoke, either.  What are we going to get?  Random hippos and ostriches?



I get that.  It wouldn't be my first choice (or my second or third) either.  Hippos dancing in ballerina tutus all over the park?

Ah, I'm guessing the Fantastia guess has to do with the Sorcerer Mickey costume.  7 unnamed broomsticks maybe?  Haha.  I don't think it's Fantastia because how could they get people to pay for their "premium" characters?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I get that.  It wouldn't be my first choice (or my second or third) either.  Hippos dancing in ballerina tutus all over the park?
> 
> Ah, I'm guessing the Fantastia guess has to do with the Sorcerer Mickey costume.  7 unnamed broomsticks maybe?  Haha.  I don't think it's Fantastia because how could they get people to pay for their "premium" characters?


But do count on that broom tapper event coming back.  Been about a year since we've had to deal with it.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> But do count on that broom tapper event coming back.  Been about a year since we've had to deal with it.



Absolutely.  Wouldn't be the same game without it.  

I'm giggling right now imagining them offering up a few random characters for items and then telling us that broomstick #4 and #7 cost gems.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Absolutely.  Wouldn't be the same game without it.
> 
> I'm giggling right now imagining them offering up a few random characters for items and then telling us that broomstick #4 and #7 cost gems.


I'll thank you NOT to keep giving these idiot interns ideas, please.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'll thank you NOT to keep giving these idiot interns ideas, please.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Can someone who has played from Day 1 please let me know the total # of days from their calendar.  I know I started shortly after the game was available but not on day 1 since when I joined this board I felt like I was really behind.  I'm curious to know what the highest total # can be.  Thanks!



My IOS game which I started on Day 1 says 682.  However, there could probably be more days, if it counted the number of reward collections.  Someone else might have done a better job of collecting right when the rewards reset.  I know I was bad at the reward clock resetting, say at 10:45 PM and I'd check at 10:30 PM and then not check again until like 11:15AM.


----------



## Mattimation

I agree with those speculating it will be Fantasia. If it was something like Little Mermaid, or a movie with a huge fan-base, they'd play that up and reveal it to get new players like with Frozen and Beauty and the Beast. Fantasia isn't too popular anymore, and the only people who will probably appreciate it are those who love Disney enough to play this game for two years. 7 characters is definitely a stretch with Fantasia, but I think they could do it - A Centaur and Centaurette (I'd actually LOVE that - I've always kind of wanted Disney to play them up more), the Hippo and Crocodile, Chernobog, Maybe some of the Pegasus (the black one has always seemed very prominent).

Or it could be a classic Disney Parks event, where we see a lot of characters exclusive to the parks. That could be Country Bears, Br'er Fox and Br'er Rabbit (cuz at this point, why would Disney acknowledge them as being from Song of the South?) and...i dunno...Orange Bird?


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I get that.  It wouldn't be my first choice (or my second or third) either.  Hippos dancing in ballerina tutus all over the park?
> 
> Ah, I'm guessing the Fantastia guess has to do with the Sorcerer Mickey costume.  7 unnamed broomsticks maybe?  Haha.  I don't think it's Fantastia because how could they get people to pay for their "premium" characters?



Premium: Chernabog and Yensid. (unless, Chernabog is the "villain" then replace with Hop Low)

Regular characters: Ben Ali Gator, Madame Upanova, Hyacinth Hippo, Hop Low.  Not sure about the last one, maybe Baby Pegasus.

That would be 7.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> My IOS game which I started on Day 1 says 682.  However, there could probably be more days, if it counted the number of reward collections.  Someone else might have done a better job of collecting right when the rewards reset.  I know I was bad at the reward clock resetting, say at 10:45 PM and I'd check at 10:30 PM and then not check again until like 11:15AM.



Thanks. I’m at 664 so that makes sense to me. If I was around 20 days behind it would have seemed like a lot back then.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wingweaver84 said:


> Now Fantasia..._that _was a horrible movie. "Night on Bald Mountain" scared the pants off of me growing up and to this day I despise the scenes with the dinosaurs.



wait, what?  Fantasia is amazing and an incredibly important part of cinema history ..... well, at least my opinion

Plus Chernobog is the Disney Villian that is the most evil according to Walt


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Why do you think it's Fantasia?  Just curious.  I'm ok with it either way.  I think I'm one of the few who likes the movie.



I love Fantasia, but does seem like an odd choice as outside of the Sorcerey Mickey part and that Chernabog is in it, not sure how many characters the average Disney fan could name

Maybe the Sorcerer Mickey and Fantasia is sort of a standalone part fo this update and not part of the main event - otherwise if they told us an attraction that fit perfectly the theme then what would be the point of keeping the rest a mystery?


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, what?  Fantasia is amazing and an incredibly important part of cinema history ..... well, at least my opinion
> 
> Plus Chernobog is the Disney Villian that is the most evil according to Walt


And what's weird is that, even with me being a huge villain fan, I never considered him a true villain.  Who was his protagonist?  Nature?  He created storms.  It's a part of life.


----------



## littlebearfan

I am sitting at my desk pin shopping. Started to wonder if maybe it won’t be 7 characters from one group or movie.  Although it is _highly unlikely _as they haven’t done it before, but you never know.  Are there enough ‘single’ type characters available?  Such as Figment? The Yeti? Humphrey the bear? 

I also ran across Star Wars - there are a lot of characters there too. I hope they don’t do that group as I don’t like the cartoon version of live characters. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for Winnie the Pooh group!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> And what's weird is that, even with me being a huge villain fan, I never considered him a true villain.  Who was his protagonist?  Nature?  He created storms.  It's a part of life.



he comes off pretty scary in the Kingdom Keeper books


----------



## Mattimation

littlebearfan said:


> I am sitting at my desk pin shopping. Started to wonder if maybe it won’t be 7 characters from one group or movie.  Although it is _highly unlikely _as they haven’t done it before, but you never know.  Are there enough ‘single’ type characters available?  Such as Figment? The Yeti? Humphrey the bear?
> 
> I also ran across Star Wars - there are a lot of characters there too. I hope they don’t do that group as I don’t like the cartoon version of live characters.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for Winnie the Pooh group!



I feel like they'll keep Star Wars out of this game - they've done a good job keeping this strictly Disney and Pixar, with the strange deviation into PotC (which is under the Disney name, so not really a deviation). Disney announced back in January that Gameloft will be producing several games for all of the Disney brands this year, so they'll likely be keeping Star Wars for a separate game. I actually wouldn't be surprised if we saw Star Wars and Marvel specific versions of this game coming from Gameloft in the coming months.


----------



## supernova

littlebearfan said:


> I also ran across Star Wars - there are a lot of characters there too. I hope they don’t do that group as I don’t like the cartoon version of live characters.


You mean like those creepy pirates?  Yikes...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littlebearfan said:


> I am sitting at my desk pin shopping. Started to wonder if maybe it won’t be 7 characters from one group or movie.  Although it is _highly unlikely _as they haven’t done it before, but you never know.  Are there enough ‘single’ type characters available?  Such as Figment? The Yeti? Humphrey the bear?
> 
> I also ran across Star Wars - there are a lot of characters there too. I hope they don’t do that group as I don’t like the cartoon version of live characters.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for Winnie the Pooh group!




I would be up for park characters:  Figment, Orange Bird, Divine, Big Al (or other Country Bears), Sunny Eclipse, Trader Sam, the Robot Butler from Horizons, Madame Leota, RX-24, Mimi Kaboom, etc.


----------



## littlebearfan

supernova said:


> You mean like those creepy pirates?  Yikes...



Exactly! If not collecting tokens or granting a wish request, I send them home.


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> Can someone who has played from Day 1 please let me know the total # of days from their calendar.  I know I started shortly after the game was available but not on day 1 since when I joined this board I felt like I was really behind.  I'm curious to know what the highest total # can be.  Thanks!





hopemax said:


> My IOS game which I started on Day 1 says 682.  However, there could probably be more days, if it counted the number of reward collections.  Someone else might have done a better job of collecting right when the rewards reset.  I know I was bad at the reward clock resetting, say at 10:45 PM and I'd check at 10:30 PM and then not check again until like 11:15AM.



666 days for me (ominous) and 40 days consecutive. I agree with there are days missing because it was a rolling 24 hours not a static time.


----------



## KPach525

Disney shared this today, I am fully on the Winnie the Pooh wagon now and very excited!!

The timing is what has me sold...


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Can someone who has played from Day 1 please let me know the total # of days from their calendar.  I know I started shortly after the game was available but not on day 1 since when I joined this board I felt like I was really behind.  I'm curious to know what the highest total # can be.  Thanks!





hopemax said:


> My IOS game which I started on Day 1 says 682.  However, there could probably be more days, if it counted the number of reward collections.  Someone else might have done a better job of collecting right when the rewards reset.  I know I was bad at the reward clock resetting, say at 10:45 PM and I'd check at 10:30 PM and then not check again until like 11:15AM.



To my surprise I’m at 684 days. I don’t think I started on day one, thought it was a week or two in, but maybe I did? 

Actually, now that I’m thinking about it, I might have started on day 1. I think I first found out about the game on toucharchade when people were running public betas of the game. That might explain why I don’t/didn’t think I started on day 1?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mattimation said:


> I agree with those speculating it will be Fantasia. If it was something like Little Mermaid, or a movie with a huge fan-base, they'd play that up and reveal it to get new players like with Frozen and Beauty and the Beast. Fantasia isn't too popular anymore, and the only people who will probably appreciate it are those who love Disney enough to play this game for two years. 7 characters is definitely a stretch with Fantasia, but I think they could do it - A Centaur and Centaurette (I'd actually LOVE that - I've always kind of wanted Disney to play them up more), the Hippo and Crocodile, Chernobog, Maybe some of the Pegasus (the black one has always seemed very prominent).
> 
> Or it could be a classic Disney Parks event, where we see a lot of characters exclusive to the parks. That could be Country Bears, Br'er Fox and Br'er Rabbit (cuz at this point, why would Disney acknowledge them as being from Song of the South?) and...i dunno...Orange Bird?


Oooooooo...love the idea of a Disney Park event.  Random park rides and characters that are not part of a big movie.  That would be fun.


----------



## Windwaker4444

littlebearfan said:


> I am sitting at my desk pin shopping. Started to wonder if maybe it won’t be 7 characters from one group or movie.  Although it is _highly unlikely _as they haven’t done it before, but you never know.  Are there enough ‘single’ type characters available?  Such as Figment? The Yeti? Humphrey the bear?
> 
> I also ran across Star Wars - there are a lot of characters there too. I hope they don’t do that group as I don’t like the cartoon version of live characters.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for Winnie the Pooh group!


Omg...don't everyone rip me to pieces everyone, but I really don't want to see Star Wars characters in my Kingdom.  Or for that matter, Marvel characters.  I like both franchises, but please send them to their own respective games.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> he comes off pretty scary in the Kingdom Keeper books


I read those too.  But I keep it on the down low.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm at 642 days, but I know I missed a few days early on.    I'm still on Team Pooh Bear!!! Just a few days to go....don't disappoint me Gameloft!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Question about the "Legendary Chest" that's coming up at the end of this week...  Do what know what the possibilities are for these?  I'm wondering if the event starting on Thursday could change what might be inside.



Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm at 642 days, but I know I missed a few days early on.    I'm still on Team Pooh Bear!!! Just a few days to go....don't disappoint me Gameloft!!!!



I'm at 664 so I guess I wasn't all that late in starting.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg...don't everyone rip me to pieces everyone, but I really don't want to see Star Wars characters in my Kingdom.  Or for that matter, Marvel characters.  I like both franchises, but please send them to their own respective games.



Not only won't I rip you to pieces, I'll say that I'm right there with you.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm at 642 days, but I know I missed a few days early on.    I'm still on Team Pooh Bear!!! Just a few days to go....*until you* disappoint me Gameloft!!!!



Sorry @Windwaker4444 I had to fix a spelling error you made!


----------



## wingweaver84

mmmears said:


> Question about the "Legendary Chest" that's coming up at the end of this week...  Do what know what the possibilities are for these?  I'm wondering if the event starting on Thursday could change what might be inside.



Seeing as both the Mulan and NBC chest offers will have ended by week's end,it's anyone's guess. I would imagine they'll be starting the Snow White chests at some point,maybe it's that.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm at 642 days, but I know I missed a few days early on.    I'm still on Team Pooh Bear!!! Just a few days to go....don't disappoint me Gameloft!!!!



My long term streak says 554 as of today (3/5/18).

I'm assuming if the game is turning 2, then the day one players are around the 730 mark, but i'm not entirely sure.

My personal game:
I'm over 4M magic (does happy dance).  I'm praying to stay there!  I've been assured by members of this community that events help me build magic.  Thank you all for the heads up,    I'm level 51 and maybe 40% to level 52.  I wish they had a different way of letting us know when we were moving to the next level, or how far we had to go, or something of that nature.

All my characters are Maxed out, except for:
Toy Alien - collecting for 8
Shere Khan - moving to 9 now
Wendy - collecting for 7
Peter Pan - need 5 more ears to welcome him  (he may not show up until AFTER the upcoming event)

I"ve got just over 22K elixir and with 8k more, then I can finally get the Jolly Roger, which apparently I need to unlock tasks for Wendy.


----------



## PrincessS121212

AJGolden1013 said:


> My long term streak says 554 as of today (3/5/18).
> 
> I'm assuming if the game is turning 2, then the day one players are around the 730 mark, but i'm not entirely sure.


Not sure if it is accurate or not, but the dmk wiki lists the initial release date as st. patty's day (Mar 17th) 2016, so someone checking in every day from day 1 would have 718 consecutive days as of today.

I love Fantasia (and yes, I was terrified of Chernabog as a child) and how it gave me moving images in my head that evoked the emotions of classical music and inspired my imagination (dancing hippos and gators aside), but as much as I would love to see more in park merchandise of my favorite characters from that movie, it doesn't really fit well within this game.

Aristocats was a cute movie, but agreed, other than the character of Marie, it's not very popular amongst the younger generation (still love the catchy Everybody wants to be a Cat song though) and doesn't really seem like a great event, but rather a character update after a few more of the big movies get released.

Would love Winnie the Pooh, and it would coincide with the new Christopher Robin movie coming out.

I think they should add characters from, in no particular order and not necessarily for events:
Robin Hood
Little Mermaid
Pocahontas
Princess and the Frog
Hercules
Lady and the Tramp
101 Dalmations
Finding Nemo
Bambi
Pinocchio
Dumbo
The Rescuers/Down Under
The Great Mouse Detective
Hunchback of Notre Dame
The Emperor's New Groove
Lilo & Stitch
Brave
Big Hero 6
Moana
Inside Out


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry @Windwaker4444 I had to fix a spelling error you made!


Lol. So sad and probably true at the same time.  I'm going to think positive.  It's going to be Winnie the Pooh AND the next piece of land will not cost 5 to 10 million magic.  Think positive...think positive....(this might be what denial looks like)


----------



## Lady Libra

I wonder if they'll wait until right before the event starts to update the game ? And also hoping for Winnie the Pooh, by the way.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg...don't everyone rip me to pieces everyone, but I really don't want to see Star Wars characters in my Kingdom.  Or for that matter, Marvel characters.  I like both franchises, but please send them to their own respective games.


Agreed.  Those are cross-overs we really don't need to have happen with this game.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I think they should add characters from, in no particular order and not necessarily for events:
> Robin Hood
> Little Mermaid
> Pocahontas
> Princess and the Frog
> Hercules
> Lady and the Tramp
> 101 Dalmations
> Finding Nemo
> Bambi
> Pinocchio
> Dumbo
> The Rescuers/Down Under
> The Great Mouse Detective
> Hunchback of Notre Dame
> The Emperor's New Groove
> Lilo & Stitch
> Brave
> Big Hero 6
> Moana
> Inside Out


Seems like you hit IMDB and just listed any movie they haven't used yet.  Here are my thoughts on these films:
Robin Hood - Could probably get a decent enough character set out of it
Little Mermaid - Ditto
Pocahontas - Weak film, weak characters (outside of the main three), but I could see them adding this at some point
Princess and the Frog - Ditto
Hercules - Same as Robin Hood
Lady and the Tramp - Two leads plus cats as one character?
101 Dalmations - Two adult dogs, two puppies and villain?
Finding Nemo - Too water-based, I think
Bambi - Could probably be added
Pinocchio - Ditto
Dumbo - Outside of the elephant and the mouse, who else is there really?
The Rescuers/Down Under - Probably not Down Under, but the first film with two mice, the kid and the villain
The Great Mouse Detective - Find me anyone under 40 that has bothered watching this film?
Hunchback of Notre Dame - Could probably be added
The Emperor's New Groove - Two leads, character, and henchman possibly
Lilo & Stitch - Ditto
Brave - Never saw it so I don't know who they could add
Big Hero 6 - Somehow I prefer this to be a game of enchanted characters.  Would rather not see this one included
Moana - Weak character set outside of the two leads.
Inside Out - Never saw it.  Was there a villain?

Now, all this being said, we are still dealing those same college interns gave us Tinkerbell by herself for a year and a half, and the pointless addition of Wall-E, with two characters.  So I'd say anything is on the table, at this point.


----------



## rr333

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I’m 8 ears away from welcoming Peter,



LOL.... At a glance I read... "I'm 8 YEARS away from welcoming Peter..."


----------



## JamesGarvey

anyone else get a survey in game today?


----------



## mmmears

Yes I did get the survey pop up and I filled it out. Sounds like they aren’t sure where to take the game. I’m glad they are asking us what we like and don’t like.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Yes I did get the survey pop up and I filled it out. Sounds like they aren’t sure where to take the game. I’m glad they are asking us what we like and don’t like.



Agree! While I do more than my fair share of complaining on this thead, I appreciate that they atleast appear to want feedback from the players on ways to improve the game.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Agree! While I do more than my fair share of complaining on this thead, I appreciate that they atleast appear to want feedback from the players on ways to improve the game.



From the survey it seems like the have been reading complaints either here, on their FB page, or somewhere else on the internet.  Many of the common complaints were mentioned in one way or another.


----------



## figment_jii

I got the survey too...I did think it was interesting that they were more focused on what you didn't like (at least in terms of soliciting more detailed feedback).


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> From the survey it seems like the have been reading complaints either here, on their FB page, or somewhere else on the internet.  Many of the common complaints were mentioned in one way or another.



My favorite question was how much time do you want between events. The check box’s were, no time, a single day, a few days, one week, or a few weeks (like it currently is now) I choose other and suggested 4 month long events a year and a few week long event mixed in.

I just read that GameLoft closed one of there studios, Madrid Studios, and about 40 people lost their jobs. Not sure if that's just the name of the studio, or the studio is located in Madrid? As much as we make fun of the interns, I hope no one who works on this game lost their job.


----------



## JamesGarvey

They asked about method of welcoming locked characters. I had an idea regarding this instead of solely relying on legendary chest RNG, group tasks.

A task for any and all characters you have for that group that will drop tokens for characters you lack, not including storyline premiums (meaning no sending out the rest of the tangled crew to earn Maximus tokens). For example, I am missing Oogie for the NBC set. Enable me to send the Jack, Sally & Zero out together for a single task of whatever length the devs choose that will drop Oogie tokens, meaning I could eventually welcome characters they missed out on through grind instead of RNG. You could leave some element of RNG in when missing multiple characters from a group. IE if i Jack and Sally their group task would drop tokens for BOTH Zero and Oogie so some players would still be tempted to roll the dice on Legendary boxes. Essentially, it lets players have more choice in play styles of using either their money or their time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I noticed on the survey that they asked quite a few questions regarding community events.  That could be fun if it means we all work together towards one goal like a special attraction, character or gem payout.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> They asked about method of welcoming locked characters. I had an idea regarding this instead of solely relying on legendary chest RNG, group tasks.
> 
> A task for any and all characters you have for that group that will drop tokens for characters you lack, not including storyline premiums (meaning no sending out the rest of the tangled crew to earn Maximus tokens). For example, I am missing Oogie for the NBC set. Enable me to send the Jack, Sally & Zero out together for a single task of whatever length the devs choose that will drop Oogie tokens, meaning I could eventually welcome characters they missed out on through grind instead of RNG. You could leave some element of RNG in when missing multiple characters from a group. IE if i Jack and Sally their group task would drop tokens for BOTH Zero and Oogie so some players would still be tempted to roll the dice on Legendary boxes. Essentially, it lets players have more choice in play styles of using either their money or their time.


I like that idea.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> My favorite question was how much time do you want between events. The check box’s were, no time, a single day, a few days, one week, or a few weeks (like it currently is now) I choose other and suggested 4 month long events a year and a few week long event mixed in.



I did the same thing.  Asked for "months" not "weeks" in between events.  

I also hated the idea of needing to use friends to get ahead in this game. I'm so over social games (Farmville did it for me) and I don't like bugging people for stuff.  I really hope they don't mess up this game that way.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

I don't mind social games if it's like Pocket Planes. In that one, you can join a team and win prizes by working together to complete challenges. For Pocket Planes, it's delivering goods to certain cities. Everyone on the team that completes X deliveries gets the prize that the team earned, usually game dollars, but sometimes special plane pieces. 

That would be fun if we could work cooperatively toward a goal, rather than nagging friends for items.


----------



## JamesGarvey

There are ways to have player collective activity without adding the annoying aspects. we're already assigned to leader boards, the same could be accomplished for event teams. they would likely need some sort of algorithm to avoid too many of the perennial high level players ending up on the same team.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I noticed on the survey that they asked quite a few questions regarding community events.  That could be fun if it means we all work together towards one goal like a special attraction, character or gem payout.



I also found that to be an intriguing ideas. If they do, I’d hope they would add a friend mode, add/remove, into the game.

Please don’t make it work thru Facebook though. No offense to anybody here, but I have no interest in following any of you on Facebook and hope you feel the same way about me.  As is, I don’t follow most of my relatives, because I want to continue liking them and sadly Facebook would/could change that. 




mmmears said:


> I did the same thing.  Asked for "months" not "weeks" in between events.
> 
> I also hated the idea of needing to use friends to get ahead in this game. I'm so over social games (Farmville did it for me) and I don't like bugging people for stuff.  I really hope they don't mess up this game that way.



I hear you. It all depends on how they would implement it. If done properly it could be a great addiction. But if they screw it up, it could be devastating. 



Cherry Limeade said:


> I don't mind social games if it's like Pocket Planes. In that one, you can join a team and win prizes by working together to complete challenges. For Pocket Planes, it's delivering goods to certain cities. Everyone on the team that completes X deliveries gets the prize that the team earned, usually game dollars, but sometimes special plane pieces.
> 
> That would be fun if we could work cooperatively toward a goal, rather than nagging friends for items.


Wow, haven’t played Pocket Planes in years. From what I remember, they had the social aspect working fairly well.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> From the survey it seems like the have been reading complaints either here, on their FB page, or somewhere else on the internet.  Many of the common complaints were mentioned in one way or another.


Which is exactly why I started the whole "intern" thing.  You would have to be insane to believe that those clowns aren't trolling these boards on a regular basis.  There's no way a forum with over 800 pages of complaints, tips, and suggestions exists and they aren't taking notice.  That's what actual interns do... search the internet for feedback.  It's free market research they don't have to conduct.  Hi interns!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I took the survey today and I took some photos of my answers.  I should have said months between events like some of you did.  I wish there was an open ended portion and I would have said improve upon the character sets you have now before you give us another timed event.  Here are my photos, with my opinions, please don’t beat me if you don’t like my answers.


----------



## Sazzafraz

In the survey it seems most, myself included checked the "other" box and wanted more time (months) between events.  I also told them to focus on developing the main storyline.  They did have a section to add anything else that I'd like to see but I didn't fill it out, in the middle of the work day I didn't have time to think too much about it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Sazzafraz said:


> In the survey it seems most, myself included checked the "other" box and wanted more time (months) between events.  I also told them to focus on developing the main storyline.  They did have a section to add anything else that I'd like to see but I didn't fill it out, in the middle of the work day I didn't have time to think too much about it.



I missed that bit somehow!  I'll have to see if I get chosen to take the survey again, that's happened before oddly.


----------



## KPach525

My favorite question was “what do you like least”; I made sure to list out every single variation of the dreadful snowgies task. I only regret not also mentioning Grumpy.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> My favorite question was “what do you like least”; I made sure to list out every single variation of the dreadful snowgies task. I only regret not also mentioning Grumpy.



Oh no.  I didn't mention Grumpy either.  Ugh.


----------



## AJGolden1013

KPach525 said:


> My favorite question was “what do you like least”; I made sure to list out every single variation of the dreadful snowgies task. I only regret not also mentioning Grumpy.





mmmears said:


> Oh no.  I didn't mention Grumpy either.  Ugh.



Not to worry, I mentioned Grumpy!


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> Seems like you hit IMDB and just listed any movie they haven't used yet.  Here are my thoughts on these films:
> Responses in purple
> Actually, I was going off the ones on my VHS/DVD shelf at home.  There are a LOT more animated disney movies out there, but I disliked/didn't watch the majority of the rest of them.
> Robin Hood - Could probably get a decent enough character set out of it
> Little Mermaid - Ditto
> Pocahontas - Weak film, weak characters (outside of the main three), but I could see them adding this at some point I'd just like Pocahontas, Meeko, Flik, John Smith, and Ratcliff
> Princess and the Frog - Ditto Tiana, Naveen, Dr. Facilier
> Hercules - Same as Robin Hood
> Lady and the Tramp - Two leads plus cats as one character? Lady and Tramp
> 101 Dalmations - Two adult dogs, two puppies and villain? Pongo, Perdita, Cruella
> Finding Nemo - Too water-based, I think They could skip all attractions except the submarine one which they could make big like the roller coasters to anchor a start point, and just have the fish swim in the river that circles the whole park.  Would also work for Little Mermaid characters
> Bambi - Could probably be added
> Pinocchio - Ditto
> Dumbo - Outside of the elephant and the mouse, who else is there really? No one really, just Dumbo would be fine
> The Rescuers/Down Under - Probably not Down Under, but the first film with two mice, the kid and the villain Bernard, Bianca, Wilbur, the 2 kids and the 2 villains would be cool, but unlikely
> The Great Mouse Detective - Find me anyone under 40 that has bothered watching this film? I'm 33 and own the movie thankyouverymuch  I believe it gained a bit more popularity when they did the DVD release a few years ago.  I'd just like Basil, Dawson, and Rattigan
> Hunchback of Notre Dame - Could probably be added
> The Emperor's New Groove - Two leads, character, and henchman possibly
> Lilo & Stitch - Ditto
> Brave - Never saw it so I don't know who they could add Merida and Elenor, maybe the 3 younger brothers in bear form as a trio.  Would be a cute mini addition for Mother's Day
> Big Hero 6 - Somehow I prefer this to be a game of enchanted characters.  Would rather not see this one included
> Moana - Weak character set outside of the two leads. Moana, her grandma, Maui
> Inside Out - Never saw it.  Was there a villain? Joy, Sadness, Fear, Anger, Disgust (no villain, internal battle between the emotions as you handle difficulties in the world)


----------



## PrincessS121212

JamesGarvey said:


> There are ways to have player collective activity without adding the annoying aspects. we're already assigned to leader boards, the same could be accomplished for event teams. they would likely need some sort of algorithm to avoid too many of the perennial high level players ending up on the same team.


This is the only way I'd be okay with team player gaming.  Not being able to progress without a ton of friends or fb "friends" in a game is super annoying.  I'd rather just play on my own and maybe contribute to a community event set up in a way where I can play my game solo or in RL with friends in the same room.  I very much enjoy coming here to the forums to discuss things with everyone here though!


----------



## FBWAUT

I’d hate implimenting friends into the game. I play this game when I’m alone. It’s a great way to burn a couple minutes when I’m alone. Needing someone to help me around or along...no thanks.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Wait, there are people who bug their real friends on social media about games and dont just make a burner account to post in gaming forums?


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Responses in purple!


Couldn't read the responses, unfortunately.  You put your comments into my quote, which I couldn't open.


----------



## supernova

FBWAUT said:


> I’d hate implimenting friends into the game. I play this game when I’m alone. It’s a great way to burn a couple minutes when I’m alone. Needing someone to help me around or along...no thanks.


That was my sentiments, too.  I don't have time to go involving others, nor do I have the desire.  Let me in, play a bit, and get out.


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> In the survey it seems most, myself included checked the "other" box and wanted more time (months) between events.  I also told them to focus on developing the main storyline.  They did have a section to add anything else that I'd like to see but I didn't fill it out, in the middle of the work day I didn't have time to think too much about it.


I'm not sure I could go months without something new added.  Once you have all of the characters and attractions, the game is fiercely boring.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i just got the update. its Winnie The Pooh. 

Characters:
Pooh
Eeyore 
Tigger 
Kanga 
Roo
Piglet 
Rabbit

they are still blacked out so i cant tell which are premium yet. but judging by past events it would most likely be 2 characters and out of the ones available id hazard a guess on it being Kanga and Roo.

Attractions:
Rabbit's House
The Many Adventures Of Winnie The Pooh
Pooh's Hunny Hunt
Eeyore's House

Concessions:
Winnie The Pooh Hat Stand

Winnie The Pooh Parade Float

inside the Platnum Chests they added a Fantasmic! attraction to the drop.

in the costume shop is the Sorcerer Mickey costume. he needs:
65 Red Star Fabric (acquired by Visit Goofy's Playhouse 8hr Mickey Task, or collecting from Fantasmic!)
30 Blue Moon Fabric (Visit the Fun Wheel 6hr Mickey Task,  or Fantasmic!)
15 Rope Material (Dance A Jig 4hr Pirate Mickey Task, or Fantasmic!)
1,940 Magic*


----------



## Lady Libra

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i just got the update. its Whinnie The Pooh. *



Thanks for the info! I saw a screenshot of the new attractions on Reddit, but not of the characters yet. Looking forward to seeing those.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i just got the update. its Whinnie The Pooh.*


Wonder why the interns went with this spelling over the correct spelling of Winnie?



GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *Characters:
> Kanga*


Surprised they'd go with her over Christopher Robbin.



GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *Attractions:
> Eeyore's House*


Huh????



GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *inside the Platnum Chests they added a Fantasmic! attraction to the drop.*


Zootopia Racetrack?  Is that you?
*


GimmeMoreMagic said:



			in the costume shop is the Sorcerer Mickey costume. he needs:
65 Red Star Fabric (acquired by Visit Goofy's Playhouse 8hr Mickey Task, or collecting from Fantasmic!)
30 Blue Moon Fabric (Visit the Fun Wheel 6hr Mickey Task,  or Fantasmic!)
15 Rope Material (Dance A Jig 4hr Pirate Mickey Task, or Fantasmic!)
1,940 Magic
		
Click to expand...

*Right.  65 fabric with a chance of 8 hours a piece.  Wonderful.


----------



## supernova

Connected to the office WiFi.  Just waiting on the update so I can start the mega download. #notmydataplan


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

supernova said:


> Wonder why the interns went with this spelling over the correct spelling of Winnie?



*HA! no that misspelling was ALL me! lol
*


> Zootopia Racetrack? Is that you?


*im still waiting for Splash Mountain...*


----------



## go oilers go

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i just got the update. its Whinnie The Pooh.
> 
> Characters:
> Pooh
> Eeyore
> Tigger
> Kanga
> Roo
> Piglet
> Rabbit
> 
> they are still blacked out so i cant tell which are premium yet. but judging by past events it would most likely be 2 characters and out of the ones available id hazard a guess on it being Kanga and Roo.
> 
> Attractions:
> Rabbit's House
> The Many Adventures Of Whinnie The Pooh
> Pooh's Hunny Hunt
> Eeyore's House
> 
> Concessions:
> Whinnie The Pooh Hat Stand
> 
> Whinne The Pooh Parade Float
> 
> inside the Platnum Chests they added a Fantasmic! attraction to the drop.
> 
> in the costume shop is the Sorcerer Mickey costume. he needs:
> 65 Red Star Fabric (acquired by Visit Goofy's Playhouse 8hr Mickey Task, or collecting from Fantasmic!)
> 30 Blue Moon Fabric (Visit the Fun Wheel 6hr Mickey Task,  or Fantasmic!)
> 15 Rope Material (Dance A Jig 4hr Pirate Mickey Task, or Fantasmic!)
> 1,940 Magic*


Thanks for the update!!!  Pooh Bear is my absolute favourite!
Question...I thought everyone got the update at the same time.  Mine still says 25 hours?..


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

go oilers go said:


> Thanks for the update!!!  Pooh Bear is my absolute favourite  Question...I thought everyone got the update at the same time.  Mine still says 25 hours?..



*the event doesn't start for 25 hours. but you can download the update starting today. the only thing available to me to start is collecting the fabric tokens for the Sorcerer Mickey costume.*


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Right.  65 fabric with a chance of 8 hours a piece.  Wonderful.



Only 520 consecutive hours assuming a drop with each task.  So 21.66666666 Days it is.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Quellman said:


> Only 520 consecutive hours assuming a drop with each task.  So 21.66666666 Days it is.



*yeah and that's only while the event is going. they said there would be "other ways" to get the costume after. and who knows what the heck that means!?*


----------



## Quellman

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *yeah and that's only while the event is going. they said there would be "other ways" to get the costume after. and who knows what the heck that means!?*



If you didn't sell your soul for Grumpy this will be your chance to sacrifice to the interns !!


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *HA! no that misspelling was ALL me! lol*


Yeah, well I wasn't about to call YOU out on it, so I decided to blame the interns...


----------



## go oilers go

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *the event doesn't start for 25 hours. but you can download the update starting today. the only thing available to me to start is collecting the fabric tokens for the Sorcerer Mickey costume.*


That's right!...slightly embarrassed  No update yet for me but mine is usually on time


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

supernova said:


> Yeah, well I wasn't about to call YOU out on it, so I decided to blame the interns...



*hahahaha, i appreciate that *


----------



## Jason_V

Amber chests have been added to the rewards calendar. Noticed that this morning.


----------



## JamesGarvey

itunes store, what ya doing to me? i'm bored


----------



## TheMaxRebo

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i just got the update. its Winnie The Pooh.
> 
> Characters:
> Pooh
> Eeyore
> Tigger
> Kanga
> Roo
> Piglet
> Rabbit
> 
> they are still blacked out so i cant tell which are premium yet. but judging by past events it would most likely be 2 characters and out of the ones available id hazard a guess on it being Kanga and Roo.
> 
> Attractions:
> Rabbit's House
> The Many Adventures Of Winnie The Pooh
> Pooh's Hunny Hunt
> Eeyore's House
> 
> Concessions:
> Winnie The Pooh Hat Stand
> 
> Winnie The Pooh Parade Float
> 
> inside the Platnum Chests they added a Fantasmic! attraction to the drop.
> 
> in the costume shop is the Sorcerer Mickey costume. he needs:
> 65 Red Star Fabric (acquired by Visit Goofy's Playhouse 8hr Mickey Task, or collecting from Fantasmic!)
> 30 Blue Moon Fabric (Visit the Fun Wheel 6hr Mickey Task,  or Fantasmic!)
> 15 Rope Material (Dance A Jig 4hr Pirate Mickey Task, or Fantasmic!)
> 1,940 Magic*



Thanks for the update - sort of hate that Fantasmic! Is just in the Platinum chest - feels like it will be a repeat of the Zootopia Racetrack and take forever to get ... and then that is needed/helpful for the fabrics for Sorceror Mickey ... if that is all just part of the times event that really sucks that getting Fantasmic! Is left up to chance of the chest


----------



## TheMaxRebo

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *yeah and that's only while the event is going. they said there would be "other ways" to get the costume after. and who knows what the heck that means!?*



$$$$$


----------



## cliscinsky

*"in the costume shop is the Sorcerer Mickey costume. he needs:*
* 65 Red Star Fabric (acquired by Visit Goofy's Playhouse 8hr Mickey Task, or collecting from Fantasmic!)
30 Blue Moon Fabric (Visit the Fun Wheel 6hr Mickey Task, or Fantasmic!)
15 Rope Material (Dance A Jig 4hr Pirate Mickey Task, or Fantasmic!)
1,940 Magic"

And you can bet that both Mickey and Goofy will be needed for numerous other quests for Pooh and others.*


----------



## Busybee46

Looking forward to the event. I'm as ready as I can be, given where I am in the game, most of my characters are ready to be levelled, but just started the task of welcoming Bagheera! I am only collecting tokens for Elsa (takes forever as I only have some of the set), Toy Alien, Mother Gothel (trying to get her up so she can help with Bagheera), Mulan (no Mushu :-( ) and Grumpy is 8 ears short of being ready to level to 10. I have 15 characters maxed out, 16 waiting to go to level 10, and 25 ready for level 9 and only 5 that are level 7 or less, apart from those that are active.  I just hope that there isn't too much of a downside for those of us who don't have all the previous event characters (no NBC, Aladdin or Incredibles), and are short of magic, elixir and diamonds!
Good luck everyone.


----------



## danni918

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the update - sort of hate that Fantasmic! Is just in the Platinum chest - feels like it will be a repeat of the Zootopia Racetrack and take forever to get ... and then that is needed/helpful for the fabrics for Sorceror Mickey ... if that is all just part of the times event that really sucks that getting Fantasmic! Is left up to chance of the chest


 Is there more land?  I still don't have the update.  Thank you Apple


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

danni918 said:


> Is there more land?  I still don't have the update.  Thank you Apple



*i dont think so. plots still say "coming soon"*


----------



## KPach525

JamesGarvey said:


> itunes store, what ya doing to me? i'm bored


Yep I’m stalking iTunes as well....


----------



## Didymus

Still waiting for the update...


----------



## KPach525

Oh no... the fact the amber chest is listed for the entire month, I have a strong feeling it’s another ‘Grumpy’ scenario


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Geez itunes seems super late with the update right now...


----------



## hopemax

PSA:  Don't wake up tomorrow at 7AM and automatically put on Mickey on an 8 hour task for fabric.  We usually need him to kick off the new event.


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Oh no... the fact the amber chest is listed for the entire month, I have a strong feeling it’s another ‘Grumpy’ scenario



I'm also annoyed at the potential loss of our Monday gem collection.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I'm also annoyed at the potential loss of our Monday gem collection.


Yes, but you won't BUY gems if they just GIVE them to you.


----------



## Allison

I would hate it if they added something involving other players.

I also wouldn't like months between events.  I barely played recently with no event going on.  I found it boring.


----------



## rr333

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *
> in the costume shop is the Sorcerer Mickey costume. he needs:
> 65 Red Star Fabric (acquired by Visit Goofy's Playhouse 8hr Mickey Task, or collecting from Fantasmic!)
> 30 Blue Moon Fabric (Visit the Fun Wheel 6hr Mickey Task,  or Fantasmic!)
> 15 Rope Material (Dance A Jig 4hr Pirate Mickey Task, or Fantasmic!)
> 1,940 Magic*



I hope someone besides Mickey will be able to help with these??? Maybe in chests?? Ugh.


----------



## karmstr112

Allison said:


> I would hate it if they added something involving other players.
> 
> 
> I also wouldn't like months between events.  I barely played recently with no event going on.  I found it boring.



ITA Did anyone catch the question on decorations? We need WAY more land if the interns are expecting us to do anything with decorations other than turn them into elixir.


----------



## Aces86

No update here on iTunes either.


----------



## Peachkins

I'm excited about the update. I've now got everyone except a few Snow White characters leveled up to 10 (I won't even mention the Peter Pan set aka bane of my existence).  I feel ready.  I will be MAD though, if Tigger ends up being this event's Grumpy.


----------



## Peachkins

Hey, is anyone having trouble with Google Play? I have a Samsung Galaxy S7, and as I was looking to see if the update was available, I noticed that DMK wasn't even listed among the games I have installed. I went to the game page and it said my device wasn't compatible with this game version. Anyone run into anything like that?


----------



## Didymus

Does anyone on iOS have the update yet?


----------



## mmmears

No update here yet.  Glad it's the 100 Acre Woods folks, but what about CR and Owl?  



supernova said:


> I'm not sure I could go months without something new added.  Once you have all of the characters and attractions, the game is fiercely boring.



It had to do with timed events only.  I also said that adding to the main storyline was my top priority.



KPach525 said:


> Oh no... the fact the amber chest is listed for the entire month, I have a strong feeling it’s another ‘Grumpy’ scenario



Oh no is right.


----------



## Busybee46

Ok, what if iOS has a whole different scenario????? Who is to say we all have the same game? ;-) oh just kidding, getting fed up checking for updates and nothing there....


----------



## wingweaver84

2 premium characters:

Snow White had _four_(if


Peachkins said:


> Hey, is anyone having trouble with Google Play? I have a Samsung Galaxy S7, and as I was looking to see if the update was available, I noticed that DMK wasn't even listed among the games I have installed. I went to the game page and it said my device wasn't compatible with this game version. Anyone run into anything like that?



It's not on iOS yet either,and it's almost 5 pm my time.


----------



## LeCras

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the update - sort of hate that Fantasmic! Is just in the Platinum chest - feels like it will be a repeat of the Zootopia Racetrack and take forever to get ... and then that is needed/helpful for the fabrics for Sorceror Mickey ... if that is all just part of the times event that really sucks that getting Fantasmic! Is left up to chance of the chest



Well, I can finally put my hoarded platinum chests to good use..!


----------



## TXjess

Peachkins said:


> Hey, is anyone having trouble with Google Play? I have a Samsung Galaxy S7, and as I was looking to see if the update was available, I noticed that DMK wasn't even listed among the games I have installed. I went to the game page and it said my device wasn't compatible with this game version. Anyone run into anything like that?



I have an S7 and Google Play had the update available a few hours ago for me.


----------



## mmmears

Still no update for my iPhone.  Hurry up, interns!

I am just going to have to say it again -- I'm happy we're getting the 100 Acre Wood Gang!  Good move, interns!  

Also... I need more land if we're getting 3-4 new attractions!  Uh oh.


----------



## KPach525

Just got the update, east coast!


----------



## JamesGarvey

yup, iOS update is now live.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> Just got the update, east coast!



Here, too.  West Coast.


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Wow!  Thanks for adding the new costume and Fantasmic to the list of things I'll never get!  I don't believe there really is a Splash Mountain.  I'm also 10 flutes away from welcoming Peter Pan...


----------



## mmmears

...aaaaaand I updated.  And I already have a complaint.  Why oh why is the stupid "send character home" thing now at the top.  Now I have to scroll down if I don't want to send them home.  Making it take even more time to send my characters out for a few hours.  Bad move, interns.


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> ...aaaaaand I updated.  And I already have a complaint.  Why oh why is the stupid "send character home" thing now at the top.  Now I have to scroll down if I don't want to send them home.  Making it take even more time to send my characters out for a few hours.  Bad move, interns.


Agreed: good idea, lazy placement


----------



## McCoy

I don't have any characters available yet since I updated who are actually working on earning items, but I would assume tasks for items would be at the top, above the go home option?  If so, then I like the go home option being at the top, because if my characters aren't working on earning items, I will either be sending them home or sending them on a longer task - I'm not sending characters on 1 hour tasks at this point.  So, I'll be scrolling pretty far down in that case anyway, and if I took characters out of home to work on a wish or whatever, can now quickly send them back.  If the go home option is above tasks that earn items, then I would agree with the complaint, however.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> ...aaaaaand I updated.  And I already have a complaint.  Why oh why is the stupid "send character home" thing now at the top.  Now I have to scroll down if I don't want to send them home.  Making it take even more time to send my characters out for a few hours.  Bad move, interns.



That’s funny, I *love* this new feature! I always have 90+ characters sent home at all times, so If they aren’t able to collect any items I send them home and it removes an unnecessary step for me. I hope the next update fixes the return character to the Kingdom bug. As it stand now if I click on a happiness kid and that character is currently residing at home, it opens up that characters screen and I have to click return. it would be nice if it would just popup a screen asking you to verify you want to return the character to the kingdom.


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> That’s funny, I *love* this new feature! I always have 90+ characters sent home at all times, so If they aren’t able to collect any items I send them home and it removes an unnecessary step for me. I hope the next update fixes the return character to the Kingdom bug. As it stand now if I click on a happiness kid and that character is currently residing at home, it opens up that characters screen and I have to click return. it would be nice if it would just popup a screen asking you to verify you want to return the character to the kingdom.



I think it's awesome!I can send characters home straight from their task listing!


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> That’s funny, I *love* this new feature! I always have 90+ characters sent home at all times, so If they aren’t able to collect any items I send them home and it removes an unnecessary step for me. I hope the next update fixes the return character to the Kingdom bug. As it stand now if I click on a happiness kid and that character is currently residing at home, it opens up that characters screen and I have to click return. it would be nice if it would just popup a screen asking you to verify you want to return the character to the kingdom.


I love the feature too. Just wish it would have been placed at the top beside their name, not as part of the scroll list. I like to be able to speed though selected all the 60min tasks super quick, now I can’t as easily.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> I love the feature too. Just wish it would have been placed at the top beside their name, not as part of the scroll list. I like to be able to speed though selected all the 60min tasks super quick, now I can’t as easily.



YES!  I have certain characters out for a couple of reasons.  

1) It's not a fun park without Mickey and the gang.  I don't see the point in playing without any characters.
2) I keep the ones that provide happiness out - it's much easier and quicker that way, and yes I do send them on shorter tasks.
3) Why do you think I have over 20M Magic saved up?


----------



## mikegood2

*Now for the part that I’m not happy about.* I’m hoping it changes when the event starts tomorrow.

*Sorcerer Mickey is messed up!* As it stand right now, Mickey is the *ONLY* character that collects any of the fabric! It also looks like Fantastic also will collect fabric, but If it's only available in Legendary chests, I don’t see getting it in the near future, and maybe never.

*Red Star Fabric* - Uncommon
65 x 8 hours = 520 hours or 21.6 days to collect. (Best case senario)
        80% chance to get it each time? So *about 26 days worth of collecting*

*Blue Fabric* - Rare
30 x 6 = 180 hours or 7.5 days to collect. (Best case senario)
        50% chance to get it each time? So *about 15 days worth of collecting*

*Rope Material* - Legendary
15 x 4 = 60 hours or 2.5 days to collect (Best case senario)
        15% chance to get it each time? so *about 17.5 days worth of collecting*

So adding up all the numbers your looking at close to 60 days to collect the items and those numbers are don't include any slack time where items are ready but you haven’t collected them yet.

Now my hope is that when the event starts tomorrow, fabric will also be rewarded in chests. If that’s the case than Sorcerer Mickey should get finished much faster. Also, it wouldn’t surprise me if a new character or two might collect fabric, but that could go either way. The other question is whether or not Mickey will also be required to collect any Pooh items?

I guess we will have a better idea tomorrow!


----------



## Windwaker4444

It's 6:42 pm central time and still no update in my world yet.  Soooooo happy it is really Pooh.  We called it right this time.  Can't wait to see what everyone is fussing about!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

I only partially remember the stream, but didnt they say Sorcerer Mickey would be available AFTER the the event as well?


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> *Now for the part that I’m not happy about.* I’m hoping it changes when the event starts tomorrow.
> 
> *Sorcerer Mickey is messed up!* As it stand right now, Mickey is the *ONLY* character that collects any of the fabric! It also looks like Fantastic also will collect fabric, but If it's only available in Legendary chests, I don’t see getting it in the near future, and maybe never.



I have a feeling that this is kind of what they intended.  And that it's not going to be possible just by playing the game.  Yet another money grab.


----------



## JamesGarvey

As long as a high enough percentage of players still spend, their decision to use such horrid tactics is validated.


----------



## AJGolden1013

My two cents about this new update.

First - SO EXCITED for Winnie the Pooh!  Sad parts: No Owl and no Christopher Robin,   Miss them

Second - In regards to Fantasmic - Yeah, okay, whatever.  This is also how I feel about Splash Mountain.  I know it's a very real thing.  I feel like it's a mythical thing.  I also don't have enough land to put it anywhere, so there you go.

Third - Sourcerer Costume:  Eh, whatever.  Very cool costume, very cool thought process.  I'm not knocking myself out for this costume and I THINK that this is a thing that will continue AFTER the event is over!  Because it's meant for Fantasmic, which is a permanent thing.

Lastly - I know this is hope against hope, but those Amber chests that are on the calendar for most of the rest of the month - I'm hoping that's all just Winnie the Pooh "gear" and not needed for something similar to the dreaded Grumpy incident that we all didn't like.

I'm excited to start playing and if anyone can post updates as to the progress of the game - I know some of you are AMAZING at it, I can't keep up sometimes - I'd be very appreciative!

Best wishes to all!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> It's 6:42 pm central time and still no update in my world yet.  Soooooo happy it is really Pooh.  We called it right this time.  Can't wait to see what everyone is fussing about!!



It took me quite some time to get the update, and when I did, I had to update, TWICE!!!!  So if it still shows Peter Pan, go back to your app store - or whatever app update thing you use, I'm on iOS - and refresh to get the SECOND update!



JamesGarvey said:


> I only partially remember the stream, but didnt they say Sorcerer Mickey would be available AFTER the the event as well?



I thought this too - so I'm not knocking myself out for this costume.


----------



## luther10

I'm guessing all those daily amber chests are going to give out Sorcerer fabric tokens as well, so I think we'll all have plenty of time to get that Mickey costume.


----------



## silly.old.bear

Yay! Winnie the Pooh! I’ve saved all my gems for this moment. Please don’t disappoint!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I just got an in game pop up that promoed Mickey’s Sorcerer costume and said something to the effect of “earn fabric from daily rewards and activities” so that would imply the fabric is in the amber chests.


----------



## 10CJ

I had a platinum chest ready and waiting to be opened. Got Fantasmic on the first try. It is only Epic, not Legendary. I still don’t have Splash or the Racetrack. 

I even had space to put it without clearing more stuff. I had stored some concessions to make room for the Jolly Roger and had space next to that. 

I am not sure where future attractions are going though.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Not that I've dropped a dime on this game, but I will say I support that the legendary chest multi-packs that cost $10 appear (at least as far as the NBC bundle and my missing Oogie) to guaranty at least one character. Which give 6 gem purchased legendary chests would cost you 360 gems and $10 will only buy you 240 gems, the real money is a decent trade off to not have to deal with RNG.

Still, the F2P-er in me desires a way to grind for locked characters. Let me decide what i value more, my time or my money.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Not that I've dropped a dime on this game, but I will say I support that the legendary chest multi-packs that cost $10 appear (at least as far as the NBC bundle and my missing Oogie) to guaranty at least one character. Which give 6 gem purchased legendary chests would cost you 360 gems and $10 will only buy you 240 gems, the real money is a decent trade off to not have to deal with RNG.
> 
> Still, the F2P-er in me desires a way to grind for locked characters. *Let me decide what i value more, my time or my money.*



I hear you about the difficulty in trying to decide the value between time and/or money. While I may, or may not agree with some players rationale, I always respect their choice on whether they choose to spend money or not. As long as someone is happy with their choice, who am I to judge?

I use to be a F2P-er, and still am, in some games, but I have no problem spending some money in a game if I feel like it’s a good deal. I usually purchase a character bundle and/or parade float each event, because while I do my fair share of complaining about the game, I also want to make the occasional contribution to the game in hopes it keeps the game around longer.


----------



## CallieMar

This event is going to be so freaking cute.  I like the fact that they kept it a surprise.  I got pretty burned out after Snow White, and feel like this was the perfect amount of time between events.  I could see how someone who maxed out their progress would be bored, but many players still have a lot to catch up on.  I have been slowly leveling everyone up and collecting for Peter, and now I'm ready and excited for Winnie the Pooh!  I saved up over 1,000 gems which will disappear quickly, but no Grumpy type chests please!!!

Regarding the visit home button: it's only at the top (or right under any token collecting tasks) if the character is at level 10.  Otherwise, it's all the way at the bottom of the list.  So even though the PoTC characters max out at level 6, their home button is still at the bottom of the task bar.


----------



## squirrel

I can't get mine to update to see any of the changes.  I'm on an ipad mini so no refresh button.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

squirrel said:


> I can't get mine to update to see any of the changes.  I'm on an ipad mini so no refresh button.


I still haven't been able to update my game either and I'm on in iPad.


----------



## xthebowdenx

So how about that Amber Chest reward on Saturday?


----------



## Acer

Less than 4 hours, no update available for me. Went and checked on my Amazon Fire, and no update there either.


----------



## AJGolden1013

squirrel said:


> I can't get mine to update to see any of the changes.  I'm on an ipad mini so no refresh button.





Disney_Princess83 said:


> I still haven't been able to update my game either and I'm on in iPad.





Acer said:


> Less than 4 hours, no update available for me. Went and checked on my Amazon Fire, and no update there either.



Hello my friends, I have an iPad so I’m offering a suggestion, although I’m sure you’ve tried already, but in case you haven’t.....
Go to the App Store
Pull the screen down and wait for the updates to move to the top (I had to do this about 7 times, no joke)
Once the update moves to the top then tap the update button
BIG NOTE: IF your welcome screen is still Peter Pan, go back to the App Store and start pulling the screen down again (also did this about 5 times).  

GOOD LUCK MY FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlebearfan

Acer said:


> Less than 4 hours, no update available for me. Went and checked on my Amazon Fire, and no update there either.



I’m in the same boat!  I may not be one of the first to get an update, but I usually have it at some point on the release date. I have never had an update take this long. 

I just hope it doesn’t delay starting the event - I seem to recall that has happened to people in previous events.

Edit: just got it to update. Completely removed the game from my iPhone 7plus, and then went to App Store and downloaded it.


----------



## Acer

littlebearfan said:


> I’m in the same boat!  I may not be one of the first to get an update, but I usually have it at some point on the release date. I have never had an update take this long.
> 
> I just hope it doesn’t delay starting the event - I seem to recall that has happened to people in previous events.
> 
> Edit: just got it to update. Completely removed the game from my iPhone 7plus, and then went to App Store and downloaded it.


Thanks. Just tried to uninstall and reinstall   didn't work. Appreciate the tip though


----------



## Acer

Well, on the plus side, I don't have to stress about finishing.


----------



## littlebearfan

Acer said:


> Thanks. Just tried to uninstall and reinstall   didn't work. Appreciate the tip though



Oh, I forgot. I also turned my phone completely off in between removing and reinstall. Don’t know if that would make a difference or not.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Start of a new event and of course Shere Khan is finally done collecting and ready to welcome


----------



## Acer

Update just popped up with 25 mins to go


----------



## squirrel

Finally it's updating!

Still need 11 flutes for Peter Pan.


----------



## Wonderlands

Tigger and Eeyore are the premium characters.

Bought Tigger right away for 200 gems, love him already!


----------



## LindseyJo22

Wonderlands said:


> Tigger and Eeyore are the premium characters.
> 
> Bought Tigger right away for 200 gems, love him already!



Man, I need more gems! Probably buying Tigger when I get to 200, and trying to decide on the parade float or seeing if I can scrape together enough for Eeyore.  I might actually end up looking at the shop for this event - this is my favorite set of characters, and I would really like to have most of them


----------



## silly.old.bear

Wonderlands said:


> Tigger and Eeyore are the premium characters.
> 
> Bought Tigger right away for 200 gems, love him already!



Me too!! I love Tigger bouncing around! 

Is it just me or did they bench Mickey? Can’t use him to collect event currency. Although that’s fine since Mickey needs to collect fabric.


----------



## squirrel

Down to 158 Gems now that I bought Tigger.


----------



## lmmatooki

silly.old.bear said:


> Me too!! I love Tigger bouncing around!
> 
> Is it just me or did they bench Mickey? Can’t use him to collect event currency. Although that’s fine since Mickey needs to collect fabric.


I think they did but they did include multiple other characters to collect for EC. I don't hate leaving Mickey to get only his stuff and not overlapping tokens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anyone have a list of which characters earn EC?  randomly had Buzz out and he does but I really don't want to bring out 95 characters from home just to check each of them


----------



## lmmatooki

To those saying they need more land, I was in your place as well last night but this morning I rearranged some things and I still have a decent amount of room left over. I have every attraction except the Lost Boys' Hideout (still waiting for Peter to make his arrival...). Yes, I do have Splash Mountain and the Race Track. I also was finally able to get Omnidroid City in the Elixir shop and place it in my park this morning. My park is pretty organized as well. I do not believe that these new attractions are going to be too big, the interns have been good about their sizing lately. As long as the attractions aren't a ridiculous size, they should fit in the land we have. BUT I do wish they would give us one more land space OR fix the issue with awkward land spots around Space Mountain at the very least. It is doable guys, just kind of a pain...


----------



## Allison

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone have a list of which characters earn EC?  randomly had Buzz out and he does but I really don't want to bring out 95 characters from home just to check each of them



I am looking for that too.


----------



## nicki401

Characters who collect:
Boo
Iago
Mike
Celia 
Sulley
Ham
Will
Elizabeth 
Carpet
Genie 
Al
Jasmine
Abu
Minnie
Jessie
Goofy
Woody
Jessie
Cinderella 
Prince
Buzz
Sarge


----------



## Janineh

nicki401 said:


> Characters who collect:
> Boo
> Iago
> Mike
> Celia
> Sulley
> Ham
> Will
> Elizabeth
> Carpet
> Genie
> Al
> Jasmine
> Abu
> Minnie
> Jessie
> Goofy
> Woody
> Jessie
> Cinderella
> Prince
> Buzz
> Sarge



Adding to that list:
Bo Peep
Tinkerbell
Eve

I think that's it, although I don't have all the premium so can't check Hook, Jack Sparrow, Wall-e, Maximus, Flash or Sven (though they don't seem to be on the event currency bit of the character book, so probably not).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Allison said:


> I am looking for that too.



Ok well, just sucked it up and returned everyone and here is what I see:

Tinker Bell: 2 hour and 6 hour EC tasks

Will Turner with Elizabeth Swan combo: 4 hour task

Mike Wazowski: 2 hour, 4 hour tasks
Sully: 2 hour and 4 hour tasks
Boo: 12 hour tasks
Celia Mae and Mike Wazowski: 4 hour task (and the combo tasks seem to do more that double the individual tasks)
Mike Wazowski with Sully: 6 hour task 

Eve: 4 hour task

Aladdin: 4 hour task
Jasmine: 4 hour and 6 hour tasks
Genie: 4 and 6 hour tasks
Abu: 4 hour task
Carpet: 2 hour (also has tigger hat) and 4 hour (also had tigger spring) tasks
Iago: 6 hour task
Aladdin with Abu: 6 hour task

Minnie Mouse: 60 min, 4 hour, and 8 hour tasks
Daisy: 4 hour and 6 hour tasks 

Bo Peep: 2 hour (also has tigger hat), 4 hour, and 6 hour events
Hamm: 60 min, 4 hour, and 8 hour events
Sarge: 60 min, 4 hour, and 6 hour events

Prince Charming: 2 hour and 4 hour events
Cinderella: 2 hour event


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Janineh said:


> Adding to that list:
> Bo Peep
> Tinkerbell
> Eve
> 
> I think that's it, although I don't have all the premium so can't check Hook, Jack Sparrow, Wall-e, Maximus, Flash or Sven.



I don't have hook, but from that list only no other names collected


----------



## figment_jii

lmmatooki said:


> To those saying they need more land, I was in your place as well last night but this morning I rearranged some things and I still have a decent amount of room left over. I have every attraction except the Lost Boys' Hideout (still waiting for Peter to make his arrival...). Yes, I do have Splash Mountain and the Race Track. I also was finally able to get Omnidroid City in the Elixir shop and place it in my park this morning. My park is pretty organized as well. I do not believe that these new attractions are going to be too big, the interns have been good about their sizing lately. As long as the attractions aren't a ridiculous size, they should fit in the land we have. BUT I do wish they would give us one more land space OR fix the issue with awkward land spots around Space Mountain at the very least. It is doable guys, just kind of a pain...


Did you have to break up the building groups (e.g., BatB has four or so buildings, are they together are scattered throughout the kingdom)?  Were you able to leave out any concessions and/or decorations?  I'm trying to figure out how to re-arrange my kingdom as well, but I like keeping things together.

I went to the character welcome screen and picked Rabbit and then tapped on the event currency icon and it popped up a list of all of the characters that can collect EC.  It worked the same for figuring out who can drop Rabbit's tokens.


----------



## bluekirty

lmmatooki said:


> To those saying they need more land, I was in your place as well last night but this morning I rearranged some things and I still have a decent amount of room left over. I have every attraction except the Lost Boys' Hideout (still waiting for Peter to make his arrival...). Yes, I do have Splash Mountain and the Race Track. I also was finally able to get Omnidroid City in the Elixir shop and place it in my park this morning. My park is pretty organized as well. I do not believe that these new attractions are going to be too big, the interns have been good about their sizing lately. As long as the attractions aren't a ridiculous size, they should fit in the land we have. BUT I do wish they would give us one more land space OR fix the issue with awkward land spots around Space Mountain at the very least. It is doable guys, just kind of a pain...


Can you provide screenshots?  I've been planning on doing this, as I already have three attractions in mothball before getting Winnie the Pooh stuff.


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> I have a feeling that this is kind of what they intended.  And that it's not going to be possible just by playing the game.  Yet another money grab.





mikegood2 said:


> *Now for the part that I’m not happy about.* I’m hoping it changes when the event starts tomorrow.
> 
> *Sorcerer Mickey is messed up!* As it stand right now, Mickey is the *ONLY* character that collects any of the fabric! It also looks like Fantastic also will collect fabric, but If it's only available in Legendary chests, I don’t see getting it in the near future, and maybe never.
> 
> *Red Star Fabric* - Uncommon
> 65 x 8 hours = 520 hours or 21.6 days to collect. (Best case senario)
> 80% chance to get it each time? So *about 26 days worth of collecting*
> 
> *Blue Fabric* - Rare
> 30 x 6 = 180 hours or 7.5 days to collect. (Best case senario)
> 50% chance to get it each time? So *about 15 days worth of collecting*
> 
> *Rope Material* - Legendary
> 15 x 4 = 60 hours or 2.5 days to collect (Best case senario)
> 15% chance to get it each time? so *about 17.5 days worth of collecting*
> 
> So adding up all the numbers your looking at close to 60 days to collect the items and those numbers are don't include any slack time where items are ready but you haven’t collected them yet.
> 
> Now my hope is that when the event starts tomorrow, fabric will also be rewarded in chests. If that’s the case than Sorcerer Mickey should get finished much faster. Also, it wouldn’t surprise me if a new character or two might collect fabric, but that could go either way. The other question is whether or not Mickey will also be required to collect any Pooh items?
> 
> I guess we will have a better idea tomorrow!



I don't get the point of the Sorcerer Mickey costume, seems like the Frozen costumes. I'll send him out to collect the fabric if there isn't anything else for him to do. If I get Fantastic, great since I don't buy chests I'm not getting worked up over the when.


----------



## CallieMar

Ok I already love it!  The float is adorable.  I hope the hat stand is a prize for one of the mini events...I won’t spent gems because in the end it’s useless but I really want it!!! 

Surprised that Mickey doesn’t help at all, but at least now I can work on collecting the fabric.  Also all the Aladdin characters except Jafar can collect EC. Carpet collects Tigger’s spring and ear hat, which I think is the first time that a premium character has helped with a different character set?


----------



## karmstr112

After you welcome Rabbit he has a 2 hr task and there is a balloon tapper event. 15 balloons, 5 at a time, looks like 10 minutes between batches.


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> Did you have to break up the building groups (e.g., BatB has four or so buildings, are they together are scattered throughout the kingdom)?  Were you able to leave out any concessions and/or decorations?  I'm trying to figure out how to re-arrange my kingdom as well, but I like keeping things together.
> 
> I went to the character welcome screen and picked Rabbit and then tapped on the event currency icon and it popped up a list of all of the characters that can collect EC.  It worked the same for figuring out who can drop Rabbit's tokens.


I would imagine that moving things around would make the most sense for space.  We've already seen that grouping buildings does nothing for game play.  So at this point, we can stop being ana| about movie groupings and which land attractions best belong to, and concentrate more on making things fit in until they give us new land.


----------



## Aces86

Had to get tigger! He is my fav Winnie the Pooh character after all


----------



## supernova

silly.old.bear said:


> Me too!! I love Tigger bouncing around!
> 
> Is it just me or did they bench Mickey? Can’t use him to collect event currency. Although that’s fine since Mickey needs to collect fabric.


I would imagine that's why they did it.


----------



## Arnavdudi

What's the deal with Pooh. It shows complete more Winnie the Pooh quest to unlock but in the Event Goals he is last. It doesn't show the amount of time to unlock Pooh like others.


----------



## Arnavdudi

What's the deal with Pooh. It shows complete more Winnie the Pooh quest to unlock but in the Event Goals he is last. It doesn't show the amount of time to unlock Pooh like others.


----------



## supernova

Eight bucks for a guaranteed concession stand in platinum chests??????


----------



## CallieMar

Arnavdudi said:


> What's the deal with Pooh. It shows complete more Winnie the Pooh quest to unlock but in the Event Goals he is last. It doesn't show the amount of time to unlock Pooh like others.



From what I’ve seen on the fb group, he’s unlocked shortly after you welcome Rabbit and you have to complete quests to unlock the ability to collect tokens. He’s basically the endgame since there is no villain. Will be interesting to see how this pans out but seems more promising than Grumpy chests.


----------



## CallieMar

supernova said:


> Eight bucks for a guaranteed concession stand in platinum chests??????



Ah, but everyone was complaining about the gambling aspect and and the high chance of getting useless stuff. So now they’ve worded it so you’re guaranteed to get useless stuff


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> Ah, but everyone was complaining about the gambling aspect and and the high chance of getting useless stuff. So now they’ve worded it so you’re guaranteed to get useless stuff


Yeah, but eight real bucks for imaginary kids to eat imaginary sushi?


----------



## LindseyJo22

Well, that was a nice surprise - remembered a $5 paypal reward I had sitting around on my second paypal account I never use - so I grabbed the Tigger bundle and didn't even have to pay any of my money for it  

Plus, now I have someone else to collect some of these stupid bee tokens!


----------



## luther10

So there is a battle arena next to the castle, even though there is no villian.  I am guessing Pooh will get stuck in one of the tree holes, and his pals get involved in some kind of rescue mission in the end?  And right after that, Pooh gets welcomed?


----------



## lmmatooki

figment_jii said:


> Did you have to break up the building groups (e.g., BatB has four or so buildings, are they together are scattered throughout the kingdom)?  Were you able to leave out any concessions and/or decorations?  I'm trying to figure out how to re-arrange my kingdom as well, but I like keeping things together.
> 
> I went to the character welcome screen and picked Rabbit and then tapped on the event currency icon and it popped up a list of all of the characters that can collect EC.  It worked the same for figuring out who can drop Rabbit's tokens.


Building groups are not scattered throughout, I have them organized. I also have a good amount of concessions and quite a few decorations out as well.


----------



## lmmatooki

bluekirty said:


> Can you provide screenshots?  I've been planning on doing this, as I already have three attractions in mothball before getting Winnie the Pooh stuff.


Yes, I can do so later in the day!


----------



## CallieMar

supernova said:


> Yeah, but eight real bucks for imaginary kids to eat imaginary sushi?



From what I’ve heard the guaranteed thing is still pretty convoluted so even if Splash Mountain is one of the items guaranteed, you’re still likely to get the other useless stuff instead.  But people see the word “guaranteed” and throw their money at it. Which is really dumb, but whatever. We complain about the chests and somehow they make the process even more complicated and expensive lol.


----------



## luther10

Good thing I can get on with the Jungle Book quests and start collecting tokens for Baloo while the event is going on...  The two doesn't really have much of a conflict except Daisy, she can do both... well event currency is more important atm, so I'll be using her for that...


----------



## Peachkins

So happy to see that Tigger isn't a Grumpy!  I'm happy to pay gems- been saving up since Snow White so I have plenty for him.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Anyone get cards from the chest with just pink squares on them?  What’s that about?


----------



## mmmears

I spent 200 gems on Tigger this morning.  Nice to see him hopping around my park.

And in the best move ever, the balloons on the tapper event are easy to see.  Thank you, interns!  Some of us are playing on little tiny phone screens.



luther10 said:


> So there is a battle arena next to the castle, even though there is no villian.  I am guessing Pooh will get stuck in one of the tree holes, and his pals get involved in some kind of rescue mission in the end?  And right after that, Pooh gets welcomed?



That was pretty much the first thing I thought of as soon as the update showed that tree.  I think it's nice that they are showing some creativity here.  I think they are all going to have to pull on him.


----------



## PrincessP

luther10 said:


> So there is a battle arena next to the castle, even though there is no villian.  I am guessing Pooh will get stuck in one of the tree holes, and his pals get involved in some kind of rescue mission in the end?  And right after that, Pooh gets welcomed?





mmmears said:


> That was pretty much the first thing I thought of as soon as the update showed that tree.  I think it's nice that they are showing some creativity here.  I think they are all going to have to pull on him.



Yes. After welcoming Rabbit, the game plays a mini movie of Pooh wandering over to the tree, climbing the ladder, and getting stuck in a hole in the tree.  He is not unlocked yet after this. So likely all the characters will have to free him. Creative and cute!  I like that they came up with a creative way around the typical boss battle.


----------



## Aces86

So Eeyore is a premium character? Wonder what he will cost?


----------



## Quellman

Man o man collecting currency is killing me, I have the tokens but not the money to welcome rabbit. No wonder there are so many characters that can collect currency, this is going to be expensive.


----------



## wnwardii

karmstr112 said:


> After you welcome Rabbit he has a 2 hr task and there is a balloon tapper event. 15 balloons, 5 at a time, looks like 10 minutes between batches.



At least the Balloon's are nice and big and can't really hide behind other things.  They are pretty much in your face, which is good.


----------



## karmstr112

wnwardii said:


> At least the Balloon's are nice and big and can't really hide behind other things.  They are pretty much in your face, which is good.



The balloons and bees. It looks like the interns ARE actually listening to us. Thank you interns.


----------



## Jenna319

So I have been playing this game for a few weeks now, I am at Level 20 and I believe Mickey is at Level 7, and I have Goofy up to Level 10.  I have no room for any extra attractions!  I still have yet to unlock the Curse around California Screamin!  Can someone tell me if I am doing something wrong?  I really would like to be able to add more land but I am still only using the original land that I started with and cannot unlock anything further.  At what point can you unlock more land or can you somehow buy more??


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Anyone get cards from the chest with just pink squares on them?  What’s that about?


Is it fabric?


----------



## Busybee46

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok well, just sucked it up and returned everyone and here is what I see:
> 
> Tinker Bell: 2 hour and 6 hour EC tasks
> 
> Will Turner with Elizabeth Swan combo: 4 hour task
> 
> Mike Wazowski: 2 hour, 4 hour tasks
> Sully: 2 hour and 4 hour tasks
> Boo: 12 hour tasks
> Celia Mae and Mike Wazowski: 4 hour task (and the combo tasks seem to do more that double the individual tasks)
> Mike Wazowski with Sully: 6 hour task
> 
> Eve: 4 hour task
> 
> Aladdin: 4 hour task
> Jasmine: 4 hour and 6 hour tasks
> Genie: 4 and 6 hour tasks
> Abu: 4 hour task
> Carpet: 2 hour (also has tigger hat) and 4 hour (also had tigger spring) tasks
> Iago: 6 hour task
> Aladdin with Abu: 6 hour task
> 
> Minnie Mouse: 60 min, 4 hour, and 8 hour tasks
> Daisy: 4 hour and 6 hour tasks
> 
> Bo Peep: 2 hour (also has tigger hat), 4 hour, and 6 hour events
> Hamm: 60 min, 4 hour, and 8 hour events
> Sarge: 60 min, 4 hour, and 6 hour events
> 
> Prince Charming: 2 hour and 4 hour events
> Cinderella: 2 hour event



Oh dear, without Aladdin people it is going to be a bit harder! I bought the bundle for Tigger and the float, I don't have enough gems to spare, but I thought they were a good deal compared to most of the premium characters which I haven't got..


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

AJGolden1013 said:


> Anyone get cards from the chest with just pink squares on them?  What’s that about?





supernova said:


> Is it fabric?



Yes, it is fabric for Mickey Sorcerer costume


----------



## wingweaver84

Just got Rabbit and sent him on his first quest. I have to say I find this one a lot easier than the last one so far.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> Just got Rabbit and sent him on his first quest. I have to say I find this one a lot easier than the last one so far.


During events, the first characters are usually the easiest.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Yes, I can do so later in the day!


Please!!!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## LindseyJo22

Just waiting on one drop to welcome Rabbit  I love Tigger bouncing around my park - this event is pretty good so far, but hoping I can get through the rest of it fairly well.  It's still spring break, so I have some time to play for the next few days, but hopefully I don't get too behind once we start back with classes.


----------



## pooh'smate

I just leveled Rabbit up to 2 and now I am on a quest that has a reward of earning Pooh's night cap. So it looks like you are going to be earning Pooh tokens all through the event to welcome him. So far I can see that we need 40 of Pooh's night caps to welcome him, also these night caps are in place of the books we use to welcome the other characters.


----------



## wingweaver84

I wondered why it was so noisy in my building this week-I forgot it was March break. BTW jealous that you got Tigger;there's no way I'm going to afford him or Eeyore.


----------



## karmstr112

pooh'smate said:


> I just leveled Rabbit up to 2 and now I am on a quest that has a reward of earning Pooh's night cap. So it looks like you are going to be earning Pooh tokens all through the event to welcome him. So far I can see that we need 40 of Pooh's night caps to welcome him, also these night caps are in place of the books we use to welcome the other characters.



I noticed after that Rabbit video on the night caps it said Part 1 of 3. Clicking on Pooh's honey pots and ears it looks like all his tokens may be earned by quests. If that's the case, by the time the quests are all done, we should easily have the 15k in event currency. I like this approach much better than hoping for Grumpy token drops.


----------



## LeCras

So far so good. After a *very* shaky start where I didn't get the update until 14 minutes before the event started (!) I feel like I'm sort of on track. I spent gems on Tigger since I had quite a few saved. He's level 2 at the moment. The Rabbit tokens dropped quicker than expected, and he's also level 2. I did open two Platinum chests, hoping to score Fantasmic! but nope. I have another one cooking at the moment, and six more to fall back on after that. This is what I've been hoarding them for; something I actually want/need..! If none of the seven remaining chests get me Fantasmic! I'll be very miffed indeed. Oh, and I also got rid of a few lingering decorations and should have enough room for at least one more attraction. After that I'll need to have a proper remodelling session. I have every attraction, but there is definitely room for more in the available space, I just need to bite the bullet and rearrange everything to maximise the layout...


----------



## mikegood2

pooh'smate said:


> I just leveled Rabbit up to 2 and now I am on a quest that has a reward of earning Pooh's night cap. So it looks like you are going to be earning Pooh tokens all through the event to welcome him. So far I can see that we need 40 of Pooh's night caps to welcome him, also these night caps are in place of the books we use to welcome the other characters.





karmstr112 said:


> I noticed after that Rabbit video on the night caps it said Part 1 of 3. Clicking on Pooh's honey pots and ears it looks like all his tokens may be earned by quests. If that's the case, by the time the quests are all done, we should easily have the 15k in event currency. I like this approach much better than hoping for Grumpy token drops.



Interesting! I just leveled my Rabbit to level 2 and sent him out on his 2 hour Think, Think, Think mission and didn’t get anything about Pooh's night cap or a Rabbit video? I did have 2 rabbit missions, the other one is Hare? No — There! I wonder if I accidently picked the wrong mission? When I was leveling Rabbit to level 2, my dog was going crazy outside barking at a Squirrel, or a Rabbit, which what would be much more appropriate. It's possible I just missed them because I was distracted?

It looks like the stupid bee's that are used to make the books are gonna be the biggest issue/headache for the event! They already slowed me down leveling Rabbit up and my Tigger already has his required items, but I'm 2 Honey dippers short, so I've got to wait another hour or two to level Tigger!  Honestly, just get rid of the extra collection step, triple the number of books required, and let characters/chests collect them. Even if it take as much time, or even more, to collect them, it will be far less annoying. 

Then take the bees, which I’ve gotta admit are cute, and use them for one or two tapper mini events!


----------



## pooh'smate

mikegood2 said:


> Interesting! I just leveled my Rabbit to level 2 and sent him out on his 2 hour Think, Think, Think mission and didn’t get anything about Pooh's night cap or a Rabbit video? I did have 2 rabbit missions, the other one is Hare? No — There! I wonder if I accidently picked the wrong mission? When I was leveling Rabbit to level 2, my dog was going crazy outside barking at a Squirrel, or a Rabbit, which what would be much more appropriate. It's possible I just missed them because I was distracted?
> 
> It looks like the stupid bee's that are used to make the books are gonna be the biggest issue/headache for the event! They already slowed me down leveling Rabbit up and my Tigger already has his required items, but I'm 2 Honey dippers short, so I've got to wait another hour or two to level Tigger!  Honestly, just get rid of the extra collection step, triple the number of books required, and let characters/chests collect them. Even if it take as much time, or even more, to collect them, it will be far less annoying.
> 
> Then take the bees, which I’ve gotta admit are cute, and use them for one or two tapper mini events!



Rabbit is on the Ladder Up mission. He is trying to get pooh out of the tree.


----------



## go oilers go

AJGolden1013 said:


> Anyone get cards from the chest with just pink squares on them?  What’s that about?


I had that happen too.  A plain pink card that appears to have no reward attached.  Nothing in my sorcerer Mickey fabric at least.  Weird...


----------



## supernova

go oilers go said:


> I had that happen too.  A plain pink card that appears to have no reward attached.  Nothing in my sorcerer Mickey fabric at least.  Weird...


And I don't think any of the fabric pieces are pink.  Which type of chest was it in?


----------



## Acer

Are you sure the pink card wasn't a pooh bear token.


----------



## CallieMar

In order to collect nightcaps, the characters have a task to try to free Pooh. So in essence this is like the “defeating the villain” quest but over the course the whole event and I am guessing it will be similar for the other tokens. I like this approach so far.  There were a lot of complaints when there was nothing to do between character unlocks, well now we have something! It will be interesting to see how I can juggle leveling up characters and trying to free Pooh at the same time.


----------



## 10CJ

CallieMar said:


> In order to collect nightcaps, the characters have a task to try to free Pooh. So in essence this is like the “defeating the villain” quest but over the course the whole event and I am guessing it will be similar for the other tokens. I like this approach so far.  There were a lot of complaints when there was nothing to do between character unlocks, well now we have something! It will be interesting to see how I can juggle leveling up characters and trying to free Pooh at the same time.



I have Rabbit on the Ladder Up quest right now. Have you finished this task yet? Just this specific task go away or does it just stay at he top of the quest list?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Well the giant balloons are currently my favorite tap event.  Can’t miss those things hiding behind buildings.


----------



## Aces86

As far as tapper quests, I never have a problem finding them because after I find a couple I hit the quest icon again and go and it takes me right to them


----------



## kristimarie311

Does anyone have a list of what characters earn event currency?


----------



## lmmatooki

bluekirty said:


> Can you provide screenshots?  I've been planning on doing this, as I already have three attractions in mothball before getting Winnie the Pooh stuff.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Please!!!  Thank you!!!!



          

Still working on adding more of the concessions and decorations in there but this is where it is at right now!


----------



## AJGolden1013

go oilers go said:


> I had that happen too.  A plain pink card that appears to have no reward attached.  Nothing in my sorcerer Mickey fabric at least.  Weird...



Exactly!



supernova said:


> And I don't think any of the fabric pieces are pink.  Which type of chest was it in?



I believe mine were the bronze chests



Acer said:


> Are you sure the pink card wasn't a pooh bear token.



Yes, absolutely sure, just a plain pink square.  Must be a glitch of some sort.  I do know I have some things in Merlin’s cauldron that were not there yesterday, so maybe that was it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I cannot believe Mickey doesn’t help with this event......

Also, I’m finally welcoming Peter Pan.....


----------



## CallieMar

10CJ said:


> I have Rabbit on the Ladder Up quest right now. Have you finished this task yet? Just this specific task go away or does it just stay at he top of the quest list?



It’s underneath the bee quest and I’m guessing will stay there until all 40 nightcaps are collected. The nightcap task is 4 hours for all Pooh characters - obviously right now we only have Rabbit and Tigger but the rest will unlock as we welcome the others. Things are tight with only two characters collecting for what seems like pretty much everything, I’m hoping it gets easier as the event continues. Also I’m curious if the amber chests are actually for Pooh tokens and not the Mickey Sorcerer costume.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Is anyone able to build Fantasmic? I really want Sorcerer Mickey.


----------



## mmmears

Like @CallieMar, I have the nightcap quest below the Bee one.  But Rabbit and Tigger are busy right now doing other tasks that are listed above the Bee, so I'm guessing they really do need to do them.


----------



## 10CJ

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is anyone able to build Fantasmic? I really want Sorcerer Mickey.



I have it. I have 4 pieces of fabric total so far (not sure how many came from Mickey vs Fantasmic).


----------



## karmstr112

At the end of the first day, Tiger is at level 3, Rabbit at level 2. Pooh has 3 of his 40 night caps. All tasks to pre-welcome Kanga are done. 

Feeling pretty good about this event.


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> View attachment 307701 View attachment 307702 View attachment 307703 View attachment 307704 View attachment 307705 View attachment 307706 View attachment 307707 View attachment 307708 View attachment 307709 View attachment 307710
> 
> Still working on adding more of the concessions and decorations in there but this is where it is at right now!


Just noticed the last ones didn't add so here these are.
 
The rest of the land near the portal is open.


----------



## mikegood2

Feeling pretty good about my progress today.

I just leveled Rabbit to level 3 and have Tigger at 2. Running thru missions at a good rate and already have 2 of Pooh’s Night caps collected. So far I’m liking how they’re doing Winnie the Pooh and interested in how they handle his other 2 tokens.

One area that doesn't make much sense it how far out the other characters are. I know they and understand they have to stretch them out *BUT* I just got the Kanga welcome screen but I have to wait over 7 days to welcome him. So for the next week I get to look at the welcome Kanga image in the quests screen knowing I can’t welcome him.


----------



## go oilers go

AJGolden1013 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe mine were the bronze chests
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely sure, just a plain pink square.  Must be a glitch of some sort.  I do know I have some things in Merlin’s cauldron that were not there yesterday, so maybe that was it.


Same story for me!


----------



## Allison

mikegood2 said:


> Feeling pretty good about my progress today.
> 
> I just leveled Rabbit to level 3 and have Tigger at 2. Running thru missions at a good rate and already have 2 of Pooh’s Night caps collected. So far I’m liking how they’re doing Winnie the Pooh and interested in how they handle his other 2 tokens.
> 
> One area that doesn't make much sense it how far out the other characters are. I know they and understand they have to stretch them out *BUT* I just got the Kanga welcome screen but I have to wait over 7 days to welcome him. So for the next week I get to look at the welcome Kanga image in the quests screen knowing I can’t welcome him.


You have your characters mixed up.  You are thinking of Roo.  Kanga is his mom and available tomorrow.


----------



## mikegood2

Allison said:


> You have your characters mixed up.  You are thinking of Roo.  Kanga is his mom and available tomorrow.



Thanks for the correction, your right! 

When I was reaching to click on Kanga my thumb must have clicked on Roo instead. Guess I can blame my fat thumbs for hitting the wrong target on my phone screen.  

Things makes much more sense now. I was wondering why The next character getting released was 7 days. I guess I just saw the 7 on the character screen and though it was days, not hours.


----------



## McNs

Question - my 11yo daughter also plays DMK. I was going to treat her to Tigger but there are no bundle options available (at all, for any character). Does anyone know if this is a setting somewhere? It looks like I can buy her gems OK (her I.d is linked to my account) but no bundles


----------



## PrincessP

McNs said:


> Question - my 11yo daughter also plays DMK. I was going to treat her to Tigger but there are no bundle options available (at all, for any character). Does anyone know if this is a setting somewhere? It looks like I can buy her gems OK (her I.d is linked to my account) but no bundles



Try clicking the number of days in the “Honey Tree Troubles” event box at the bottom center of your screen. This opens the event info tabs. Then click the gift box tab. It should show bundles there. I don’t understand why they didn’t also put it under the normal bundles tab.


----------



## supernova

kristimarie311 said:


> Does anyone have a list of what characters earn event currency?


Check back a couple of pages.  It's been posted.


----------



## AlohaBerry

supernova said:


> I would imagine that moving things around would make the most sense for space.  We've already seen that grouping buildings does nothing for game play.  So at this point, we can stop being ana| about movie groupings and which land attractions best belong to, and concentrate more on making things fit in until they give us new land.



Actually when the buildings are grouped together, you find most of the characters hang out in the area related to them. And yes the character ready green check mark will locate them. But I like that I know where to go when I am trying to quickly clear let's say all my jungle book folks while I'm working on gathering Peter Pan items. And what does it matter when you have over 5 mill of magic if some buildings are in storage? 

PS you still need to share screenshots or a screencast of your layout! My guess is you are all talk and still have a hamburger farm. JK


----------



## Quellman

Jenna319 said:


> So I have been playing this game for a few weeks now, I am at Level 20 and I believe Mickey is at Level 7, and I have Goofy up to Level 10.  I have no room for any extra attractions!  I still have yet to unlock the Curse around California Screamin!  Can someone tell me if I am doing something wrong?  I really would like to be able to add more land but I am still only using the original land that I started with and cannot unlock anything further.  At what point can you unlock more land or can you somehow buy more??



Just keep chugging along with the top most tasks in the task list on the left hand side.  You can find a game walk through over here... Link.   Looks like you'll need to build Al's toy barn, welcome bo peep and some other stuff as seen here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kristimarie311 said:


> Does anyone have a list of what characters earn event currency?



I had posted this a few pages ago:



TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok well, just sucked it up and returned everyone and here is what I see:
> 
> Tinker Bell: 2 hour and 6 hour EC tasks
> 
> Will Turner with Elizabeth Swan combo: 4 hour task
> 
> Mike Wazowski: 2 hour, 4 hour tasks
> Sully: 2 hour and 4 hour tasks
> Boo: 12 hour tasks
> Celia Mae and Mike Wazowski: 4 hour task (and the combo tasks seem to do more that double the individual tasks)
> Mike Wazowski with Sully: 6 hour task
> 
> Eve: 4 hour task
> 
> Aladdin: 4 hour task
> Jasmine: 4 hour and 6 hour tasks
> Genie: 4 and 6 hour tasks
> Abu: 4 hour task
> Carpet: 2 hour (also has tigger hat) and 4 hour (also had tigger spring) tasks
> Iago: 6 hour task
> Aladdin with Abu: 6 hour task
> 
> Minnie Mouse: 60 min, 4 hour, and 8 hour tasks
> Daisy: 4 hour and 6 hour tasks
> 
> Bo Peep: 2 hour (also has tigger hat), 4 hour, and 6 hour events
> Hamm: 60 min, 4 hour, and 8 hour events
> Sarge: 60 min, 4 hour, and 6 hour events
> 
> Prince Charming: 2 hour and 4 hour events
> Cinderella: 2 hour event


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

10CJ said:


> I have it. I have 4 pieces of fabric total so far (not sure how many came from Mickey vs Fantasmic).


Where is it? I don't have the option to build it, and it also isn't in the Cauldron thing.


----------



## squirrel

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Where is it? I don't have the option to build it, and it also isn't in the Cauldron thing.


Mine is under Sorcerer Mickey in the Clothing Store.  I only have one red piece.  I didn't get the other one even though I sent him to collect.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hope everyone got something good in their Sapphire Chest today ... I got (another) Apu balloon stand (and their was much rejoicing)

Also, Rabbits house is now available (he needs to be at level 3)

And a tapper minievent started (trying to avoid hitting any at the moment)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Where is it? I don't have the option to build it, and it also isn't in the Cauldron thing.



Fantasmic! is only available via a platinum chest ... aka another Zootopia Race Track scenario


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fantasmic! is only available via a platinum chest ... aka another Zootopia Race Track scenario


I have a feeling Sorcerer Mickey is going to take FOREVER!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have a feeling Sorcerer Mickey is going to take FOREVER!



I just hope it carries on after the event (I think it will - it seems to be "separate" from the Pooh event) - then I don't really mind if it takes a while.  I hate the things that are hard to get/take forever and are part of a timed event


----------



## silly.old.bear

Accidentally started the mini event when I mistook a scarab for a bee. Prizes are honey sticks and honeycombs with event currency. 

1-5th: 4 sticks and 4 honeycombs, 1000 EC. 

Amount goes down from there.


----------



## Princess4

silly.old.bear said:


> Accidentally started the mini event when I mistook a scarab for a bee. Prizes are honey sticks and honeycombs with event currency.
> 
> 1-5th: 4 sticks and 4 honeycombs, 1000 EC.
> 
> Amount goes down from there.


Thank you for letting us know the prizes now to wait good luck!!!!


----------



## karmstr112

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hope everyone got something good in their Sapphire Chest today ... I got (another) Apu balloon stand (and their was much rejoicing)
> 
> Also, Rabbits house is now available (he needs to be at level 3)
> 
> And a tapper minievent started (trying to avoid hitting any at the moment)



Appropriately I got a snake in a box. I'm jealous you can get Rabbit's house. I have him at level 3 and it is still grayed out on my screen, says I need to complete more tasks. I wonder if Rabbit has to complete his yellow task, finish his map before Rabbit house is available?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karmstr112 said:


> Appropriately I got a snake in a box. I'm jealous you can get Rabbit's house. I have him at level 3 and it is still grayed out on my screen, says I need to complete more tasks. I wonder if Rabbit has to complete his yellow task, finish his map before Rabbit house is available?



well, I can't get it yet as Rabbit is only at level 2 but it showed up as a popup also indicating Kanga is available (but I still have to complete more tasks for her).  I have Rabbit up to trying to get Pooh out of the tree so maybe you have to complete enough tasks to get to that point as well?  I think it was right after Rabbit does his task of making a list


----------



## LindseyJo22

Got not much from my chest.  Two common rewards and some kind of elephant statue thing.  So silly!  Remembered to turn on airplane mode before I clicked any scarabs, but the problem there is that I can't figure out a way to see how many I've tapped...

Regardless, I'll probably try to wait a little before I connect again.  Working on collecting enough for Rabbit and Tigger to level up to 3 today, since I inadvertently sent Rabbit to get one of Pooh's caps before I realized he needed to do something else before I could start getting stuff for Kanga.  Now I guess I should do some actual work today!


----------



## Acer

Clicked the one random thing by accident. Not even trying since I'm in ultra competitive group 1. Grrrrr


----------



## Acer

Balancing tokens for characters, pooh tokens and books is going to be a pain imo


----------



## Arnavdudi

The Platinum Chest I opened today contained Fantasmic! . So excited for this attraction. Hope my Zootopia Race Track and Splash Mountain are also on their way.


----------



## ZellyB

My Platinum Chest had the Aladdin float which I'd never purchased, so I was happy with that.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Some sort of purple Aladdin quest popped up when i logged in. have him out on an event currency task so that will have to wait a bit.


----------



## ZellyB

AJGolden1013 said:


> Anyone get cards from the chest with just pink squares on them?  What’s that about?



Are they Kanga's aprons by chance?  Seems like it would have been premature to get them yesterday though.


----------



## mikegood2

silly.old.bear said:


> Accidentally started the mini event when I mistook a scarab for a bee. Prizes are honey sticks and honeycombs with event currency.
> 
> 1-5th: 4 sticks and 4 honeycombs, 1000 EC.
> 
> Amount goes down from there.



Thanks for the info!

Is this one of the more pathetic awards list for an event? Just an observation, I’m not really complaining about it. It will let me play more casually and I’ll just make sure I get all the progression rewards. May play in airport mode for a few hours to try and increase my final ranking though.


----------



## danni918

Has anyone noticed that Tink can get a spring for Tigger but it's not an event token task?  Has this happened before?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Is this one of the more pathetic awards list for an event? Just an observation, I’m not really complaining about it. It will let me play more casually and I’ll just make sure I get all the progression rewards. May play in airport mode for a few hours to try and increase my final ranking though.



sortof - though the past few events EC were pretty valuable so nice to get a shot at some of them, but agree, nothing to go nuts over


----------



## Busybee46

So I got Abu in the Platinum chest today. i don't have any Aladdin characters as it was before I started playing. He doesn't seem to be actually any use with the event, so i guess it is a ploy to get me to part with more gems or $... but still, he was free! I just wonder how I might get Fantasmic.... maybe just get lucky one day, like I have with Zootopia racetrack. But actually, I am quite enjoying this event so far.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Busybee46 said:


> So I got Abu in the Platinum chest today. i don't have any Aladdin characters as it was before I started playing. He doesn't seem to be actually any use with the event, so i guess it is a ploy to get me to part with more gems or $...



He has a 4hr EC task and a 6hr EC task with Aladdin. Both unlock at lvl 4.


----------



## McCoy

Can anyone confirm whether the collecting event is 8 every 2 hours, or maybe 10 every 4 hours?  I collected 8 a little after 10am ET no problem, but just checking again for what I assumed would be the next round a little after 12pm, I only found 2. No sign of the other 6.  Maybe I'm bad at this, but don't think I'd be missing 6 of them.


----------



## karmstr112

McCoy said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the collecting event is 8 every 2 hours, or maybe 10 every 4 hours?  I collected 8 a little after 10am ET no problem, but just checking again for what I assumed would be the next round a little after 12pm, I only found 2. No sign of the other 6.  Maybe I'm bad at this, but don't think I'd be missing 6 of them.



You collect 10 scabbards every ? hours. I screwed up tapping a scabbard instead of a bee and am currently in 1st w/10. Since it's past noon here and no additional scabbards have popped up, I'm thinking it will be every 4 hrs.


----------



## McCoy

karmstr112 said:


> You collect 10 scabbards every ? hours. I screwed up tapping a scabbard instead of a bee and am currently in 1st w/10. Since it's past noon here and no additional scabbards have popped up, I'm thinking it will be every 4 hrs.


Thanks for confirming! I'm sure it will be 4 hours.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Just finished our 2nd Disney Cruise so starting out a little behind. Has there been any mention of new land with this new update?


----------



## lmmatooki

MickeySkywalker said:


> Just finished our 2nd Disney Cruise so starting out a little behind. Has there been any mention of new land with this new update?


No new land


----------



## McCoy

JamesGarvey said:


> Some sort of purple Aladdin quest popped up when i logged in. have him out on an event currency task so that will have to wait a bit.


This just popped up for me too, seemingly randomly, but it was after collecting my first Kanga Apron, so no idea if that might have triggered it.  Since Aladdin and Abu's task for collecting aprons is 6 hours long, and could only potentially get 2 aprons in the time, I went ahead and sent Aladdin on the 12-hour purple task.  Guess we'll see if it matters at all.

Someone also mentioned earlier Rabbit's House being available. I have Rabbit at level 3, and the house is still grayed out for me. The Event Goals appear to show welcoming Kanga as being a necessary step first.


----------



## lmmatooki

Ugh...I just clicked on one of those stupid scarabs!!!!


----------



## mmmears

I also clicked on a scarab instead of a bee. Oh well the prizes aren’t great anyway. 

Very curious about Aladdin’s purple quest. I have him working on Kanga items right now since they were higher up on the list.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mmmears said:


> I also clicked on a scarab instead of a bee. Oh well the prizes aren’t great anyway.
> 
> Very curious about Aladdin’s purple quest. I have him working on Kanga items right now since they were higher up on the list.


There was a pop up about there being some new quests for the Aladdin characters, giving an opportunity to earn more EC. I’ve already sent Aladdin out on a different task, but once that’s finished, I’ll put him on the new quest. Does anyone who’s already started it know how much EC it earns?


----------



## McCoy

Prince Chow Mein said:


> There was a pop up about there being some new quests for the Aladdin characters, giving an opportunity to earn more EC. I’ve already sent Aladdin out on a different task, but once that’s finished, I’ll put him on the new quest. Does anyone who’s already started it know how much EC it earns?


75


----------



## Lights

I don’t know if this has been said, but you can see already all of the requirements for Pooh. Besides the 40 nightcaps, its’s 20 Honey pots, 15 ears and 15,000 event currency. The way they put it I guess we will keep unlocking each of his tokens as we go.


----------



## Quellman

McCoy said:


> 75


I can get 95 for mike and sulley on a joint 6 hour task.  what a joke.


----------



## figment_jii

lmmatooki said:


> Still working on adding more of the concessions and decorations in there but this is where it is at right now!


This is very helpful.  Thank you!  I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend...


----------



## mmmears

AlohaBerry said:


> Actually when the buildings are grouped together, you find most of the characters hang out in the area related to them. And yes the character ready green check mark will locate them. But I like that I know where to go when I am trying to quickly clear let's say all my jungle book folks while I'm working on gathering Peter Pan items.



Totally agree about this one.  I really prefer them to be clustered together by movie for the same reasons.


----------



## lmmatooki

figment_jii said:


> This is very helpful.  Thank you!  I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend...


You're welcome and I also made an adjustment
I was able to add more concessions this way by putting Aurora's Spinning Wheel by Splash Mountain instead of by Zootopia P.D. (I am going to try to add more once Aurora and Prince Phillip stop dancing)


----------



## Aces86

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hope everyone got something good in their Sapphire Chest today ... I got (another) Apu balloon stand (and their was much rejoicing)
> 
> Also, Rabbits house is now available (he needs to be at level 3)
> 
> And a tapper minievent started (trying to avoid hitting any at the moment)



I got the abu balloon stand too lol


----------



## mmmears

I got the Aladdin float, which isn't great since I don't need any tokens, but much better than some decoration I can't use.


----------



## Dan Broersma

Quellman said:


> I can get 95 for mike and sulley on a joint 6 hour task.  what a joke.


Well true but keep in mind you send them on a 6-hour task vs completing a quest so it'll be interesting to know what the prize is not just for the task but also for completing the quest.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wow...you sure can tell when something is going on.  Just finished up my last class before starting spring break and I'm already behind 4 pages on the forum.  It's almost like having one more class.  Looks like everyone is pretty much enjoying this update so far.  I have Tigger and Rabbit at Level 3 and 1 of Pooh's nightcap so far.  So far I really like this one.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arnavdudi said:


> The Platinum Chest I opened today contained Fantasmic! . So excited for this attraction. Hope my Zootopia Race Track and Splash Mountain are also on their way.


How big is Fantasmic?


----------



## mikegood2

Well, there goes my plan to play in airport mode 3 hours into the scarabs mini event.  Still in better shape than I thought though. When I did my second batch of scarabs, only 1 person collected them minutes before me and the third person collected theirs an hour after I did.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> You're welcome and I also made an adjustmentView attachment 307880
> I was able to add more concessions this way by putting Aurora's Spinning Wheel by Splash Mountain instead of by Zootopia P.D. (I am going to try to add more once Aurora and Prince Phillip stop dancing)


Thanks for all the park layout pics.  I can't really move anything around yet since I've got so many characters working their little hearts out.  But as soon as this event is over, I'm going to re-work my entire park.  Other than the Race Track, I have stored all of Zootopia to make room for Peter Pan and Incredibles is going next to make room for Pooh. Of course, I still don't have Splash Mountain, but at least I have a picture of yours to get me by for the time being!!  Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I got the Aladdin float, which isn't great since I don't need any tokens, but much better than some decoration I can't use.


I got another  Snake Decoration...some Legendary Chest prize...  Hopefully Merlin will like it better than I do.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow...you sure can tell when something is going on.  Just finished up my last class before starting spring break and I'm already behind 4 pages on the forum.  It's almost like having one more class.  Looks like everyone is pretty much enjoying this update so far.  I have Tigger and Rabbit at Level 3 and 1 of Pooh's nightcap so far.  So far I really like this one.


Hope you enjoy your spring break!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thanks for all the park layout pics.  I can't really move anything around yet since I've got so many characters working their little hearts out.  But as soon as this event is over, I'm going to re-work my entire park.  Other than the Race Track, I have stored all of Zootopia to make room for Peter Pan and Incredibles is going next to make room for Pooh. Of course, I still don't have Splash Mountain, but at least I have a picture of yours to get me by for the time being!!  Thanks again!!!!!!


No problem! I am happy to help! I get so irritated whenever I have to arrange it (I'm sure you understand why) so I hope to save others from the frustration by showing off how mine works out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> No problem! I am happy to help! I get so irritated whenever I have to arrange it (I'm sure you understand why) so I hope to save others from the frustration by showing off how mine works out.


I hear you.  Part of me feels like I'm cheating off of your thoughtful work.   But another part of me is saying, "Do it!  Her park looks amazing AND everything fits!!"  The lazy me on my right shoulder is louder than the DIY me on my left shoulder.    We'll be like the Magic Kingdoms at DL and WDW...kinda the same, kinda different...but both fantastic!!!


----------



## Chrisvee

Hi everyone! I started playing recently — i Just welcomed Daisy, Elizabeth Swann, and Mike W. I’m land-challenged too so I appreciate the pics!


----------



## Travelingmice

Ok that’s it for Aladdin chests!  Two stupid elephant decos. No more gems for them. I have no Aladin characters yet. On all the other groups offered lately I’ve gotten a character in either the first or second chest. Sure I have a crazy group of single characters but I’m happy with each one of them.


----------



## Acer

Ok, so Tigger is 3 and needs one more spring to level up. Rabbit is 3 and ready to level up. Kanga has the 16 bibs or whatever they are and needs 6 more hats  

My problem right now is I only have 6 Winnie the pooh purple hats  I'm hoping I can get more of those once kanga is welcomed.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Progress:
Rabbit: Lvl 4
Tigger: Lvl 4 (this unlocks another non-event quest)
Kanga: 15/16 Aprons, 11/16 Ears
Pooh: 4/40 Night Caps


----------



## mikegood2

My Tiggers at 2 but should be ready for 3 tonight. My Rabbit is ready for level 5, but 1 or 2 books short, depending on Tigger. Kanga on the other hand is going much slower than I’d like. Only at 8/16 aprons and 5/15 ears. My drop rate was awful earlier today.

If it makes you feel better, I only have 4 purple hats, but I’m prioritizing Kanga over Pooh. Figure I should welcome Kanda first and then focus on Pooh after that.

I’m getting a little frustrated with the Honey Dipper. They made them much harder to collect than theHoney Combs. Same with bronze chests, they’ve only dropped a few combs, which I don’t need. think they’ve only dropped 1 Dipper for me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Progress:
> Rabbit: Lvl 4
> Tigger: Lvl 4 (this unlocks another non-event quest)
> Kanga: 15/16 Aprons, 11/16 Ears
> Pooh: 4/40 Night Caps


You are way ahead of me.  I have 4 aprons for Kanga.  That's it for her.  2 night caps for Pooh.  On a side note, what is your profile pic a picture of?  I cannot figure it out.  I keep seeing different things every time I look at it.


----------



## kristimarie311

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had posted this a few pages ago:


You are amazing. Thank you!


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I hear you.  Part of me feels like I'm cheating off of your thoughtful work.   But another part of me is saying, "Do it!  Her park looks amazing AND everything fits!!"  The lazy me on my right shoulder is louder than the DIY me on my left shoulder.    We'll be like the Magic Kingdoms at DL and WDW...kinda the same, kinda different...but both fantastic!!!


I understand! And sounds good to me!!!


----------



## squirrel

I'm still stuck trying to get flutes for Peter Pan.  Still need 11.  They just aren't dropping.


----------



## Windwaker4444

squirrel said:


> I'm still stuck trying to get flutes for Peter Pan.  Still need 11.  They just aren't dropping.


I was really hoping that they'd drop faster with this Pooh event going on, but alas...no such luck.  I'm slowly trudging along beside you.  Have you unlocked him yet?  I have him at level 3, but it is very slow going.   Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcoming new characters will definitely take priority over Pooh, mainly because I believe that his other tokens wont be unlocked UNTIL you welcome other characters. If someone has nothing else to do, I'll stick them on Pooh tasks.

Tigger's 1hr task is rough because it drops FOUR different tokens. With the Eeyore & Piglet not unlocking for 6 days, i'm hoping i can hit the event storyline wall and use that time to stockpile Books. (if folks dont know the maximum you hold at any time is the total of all the characters that need them)


----------



## JamesGarvey

Windwaker4444 said:


> On a side note, what is your profile pic a picture of?  I cannot figure it out.  I keep seeing different things every time I look at it.



It's me sitting on Shamu at Sea World when I was like 5.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Welcoming new characters will definitely take priority over Pooh, mainly because I believe that his other tokens wont be unlocked UNTIL you welcome other characters. If someone has nothing else to do, I'll stick them on Pooh tasks.
> 
> Tigger's 1hr task is rough because it drops FOUR different tokens. With the Eeyore & Piglet not unlocking for 6 days, i'm hoping i can hit the event storyline wall and use that time to stockpile Books. (if folks dont know the maximum you hold at any time is the total of all the characters that need them)



Completely agree about prioritizing Kanga items over Pooh’s. I think the only exception for me is overnight. Since Pooh’s jobs are only available for 2 characters and take 4h I might as well take advantage of it while I sleep.

The 4 different tokens for Tiggers 1h job is rough. I’ve intentionally waited an hour of two before leveling Tigger or Rabbit, because it cuts the item total in half. 

Stacking up books is also gonna be a in high demand. I always, though it was number of characters x2? I’ve had 9 honey combs collected and believe I was still able to collect more.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> It's me sitting on Shamu at Sea World when I was like 5.


Thank you!!! I completely see it now.  That's a cute picture.


----------



## squirrel

Windwaker4444 said:


> I was really hoping that they'd drop faster with this Pooh event going on, but alas...no such luck.  I'm slowly trudging along beside you.  Have you unlocked him yet?  I have him at level 3, but it is very slow going.   Good luck on your hunt.


No, I have been sending out my JB characters for the flutes but they keep coming back without any.  I managed to get one today.  Just another 10 to go!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcoming Kanga brings a 12hr solo event quest for her, a 15 heffalump tapper quest that spawn 5 at a time with a 1hr respawn so a minimum of 3hrs, unlocks Rabbit's house which cost 5000 event currency & 2 hr build time and a non-event quest for Rabbit.

Leveling her to Lvl 2 opens a 2hr non-event quest for her.


----------



## Windwaker4444

squirrel said:


> No, I have been sending out my JB characters for the flutes but they keep coming back without any.  I managed to get one today.  Just another 10 to go!


You're almost there...sorry...nope, can't do it.  I'm trying to be positive for you.  But there really isn't anything positive about the Peter Pan drop rate.  Those flutes drove me nuts too.  But I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Both of them!!!


----------



## LindseyJo22

Well, there goes my airplane mode plan - for some reason, the game is insisting I re-enable the internet before it will load :/ Maybe it's just an update, but still kind of annoying.

*edit - false alarm, looks like it was another app affecting the game.  So that's nice at least!


----------



## Arnavdudi

I think the other Pooh tokens will unlock when we will collect all of the 40 Night Caps because the quest for collecting Night Caps shows part 1 and clicking on other tokens show complete more questions to unlock this tokens quest.


----------



## Allison

mikegood2 said:


> Stacking up books is also gonna be a in high demand. I always, though it was number of characters x2? I’ve had 9 honey combs collected and believe I was still able to collect more.


Nope.  It is the total needed for all the characters to level up.


----------



## 10CJ

Dan Broersma said:


> Well true but keep in mind you send them on a 6-hour task vs completing a quest so it'll be interesting to know what the prize is not just for the task but also for completing the quest.



I believe it was 250 Event Currency for completing the quest.


----------



## LindseyJo22

How long do you guys play on airplane mode for tapper events? I'm thinking it would be nice to get the daily chest rewards if they do turn out to be either Sorcerer Mickey or Pooh tokens, but am trying to figure out when to start playing on normal mode for the scarab thing to not be on a super competitive board if possible.


----------



## MinnieMe333

LindseyJo22 said:


> How long do you guys play on airplane mode for tapper events? I'm thinking it would be nice to get the daily chest rewards if they do turn out to be either Sorcerer Mickey or Pooh tokens, but am trying to figure out when to start playing on normal mode for the scarab thing to not be on a super competitive board if possible.



Are the scarab prizes really worth it? I'm going to save my efforts for a tapper with better prizes. 

Writing this from the channel tunnel on our way to euro Disney!!


----------



## MinnieMe333

How have I got signal down here?

Anyways the Amber chests are yielding fabric.


----------



## 10CJ

I got 100 EC and 2 of Mickey's red fabric from the Amber daily reward chest. 

I would only stay in airplane mode for a little bit for this event. I would not miss a daily reward/mess up the reward streak because of it.


----------



## rr333

mikegood2 said:


> Stacking up books is also gonna be a in high demand. I always, though it was number of characters x2? I’ve had 9 honey combs collected and believe I was still able to collect more.



The honey combs and honey dippers go up to 12 or 14 maybe?.... it's the books that go according to how many are needed for all the characters. Soooo frustrating if you don't realize that you have all the books you need, and waste honeycombs and dippers and get no book! (I don't think I've done that this event, but in past events, I definitely have! I just couldn't think of what tokens we were using to make my example  )


----------



## rr333

MinnieMe333 said:


> How have I got signal down here?
> 
> Anyways the Amber chests are yielding fabric.



Yep. I got one red fabric and one legendary rope! Maybe there's hope for Mickey's new costume after all.


----------



## LindseyJo22

MinnieMe333 said:


> Are the scarab prizes really worth it? I'm going to save my efforts for a tapper with better prizes.
> 
> Writing this from the channel tunnel on our way to euro Disney!!



That's kind of what I was wondering - seems like they aren't great, so part of me is thinking it would be better to just get the daily rewards instead.  

Have fun at Euro Disney! I'm jealous


----------



## lmmatooki

squirrel said:


> I'm still stuck trying to get flutes for Peter Pan.  Still need 11.  They just aren't dropping.


Same here. I have 10/35 flutes and 24/35 ear hats. I have had the worst luck on the Peter Pan collection drops.


----------



## lmmatooki

Kanga is on her 12hr quest, Rabbit's house is being built, and my EC has been depleted.


----------



## mikegood2

Allison said:


> Nope.  It is the total needed for all the characters to level up.





rr333 said:


> The honey combs and honey dippers go up to 12 or 14 maybe?.... it's the books that go according to how many are needed for all the characters. Soooo frustrating if you don't realize that you have all the books you need, and waste honeycombs and dippers and get no book! (I don't think I've done that this event, but in past events, I definitely have! I just couldn't think of what tokens we were using to make my example  )



Sorry about that, I misread @JamesGarvey post and I worded my response  badly. I realize the number of books is according to all the characters needed to level up, although that’s not a problem I really never run into.  I was thinking and talking talking about the items needed to make the books, Honey Combs and Honey Dippers, being 2x the number of characters. It's not uncommon for me to have one of those items maxed out for much of the event. The item they make,  not so much. I tend to spend them once I get enough to level up a character.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Kanga is on her 12hr quest, Rabbit's house is being built, and my EC has been depleted.



Same update here.  Oh, and FYI: sadly Rabbit's House does NOT have a small footprint.  It's getting squishy in my Kingdom.  Mostly because of all those tiny curved areas in Tomorrowland.  Can't fit much back there.


----------



## Allison

I have Rabbit's House.
Kanga is on her 12 hour quest.
Waiting for Rabbit to finish a quest so I can start him on the one that comes after the house is built.
Aladdin has a few hours left on the purple task that popped up.


----------



## MinnieMe333

LindseyJo22 said:


> That's kind of what I was wondering - seems like they aren't great, so part of me is thinking it would be better to just get the daily rewards instead.
> 
> Have fun at Euro Disney! I'm jealous



Thank you. I'm taking my 20 month old and can't wait till she sees Minnie!

I'd take the 20 gems any day. Later on in the event though and if the streak reward isn't as good then it might be worth the trade off to go offline for a while.

I don't know how long to wait though. I waited ages to start for one of the recent mini events and still ended up on a leaderboard I had no chance on


----------



## go oilers go

lmmatooki said:


> Same here. I have 10/35 flutes and 24/35 ear hats. I have had the worst luck on the Peter Pan collection drops.


I have all the ears, but only 14/35 flutes.  Not having Grumpy and Hook certainly slows the process...patience lol


----------



## JamesGarvey

the rabbit house quest is 8hr, after the 12hr aladdin quest he has another 4hr one.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Same update here.  Oh, and FYI: sadly Rabbit's House does NOT have a small footprint.  It's getting squishy in my Kingdom.  Mostly because of all those tiny curved areas in Tomorrowland.  Can't fit much back there.


Yeah, I saw that it wasn't very small but I was able to fit it with plenty of room still by the portal in Frontierland. I'm sure my park will be completely squished by the end of this event haha


----------



## lmmatooki

go oilers go said:


> I have all the ears, but only 14/35 flutes.  Not having Grumpy and Hook certainly slows the process...patience lol


I have both of them so I hope that makes you feel better because they are barely helping haha. I'm at this point where I don't even care how long it takes, Wendy took forever for me so I didn't have high expectations for Peter lol


----------



## LindseyJo22

Well, I ended up on a pretty good board even though I only waited like a day in airplane mode.  Really not even that long, since I was still able to keep my streak up.  If these people stay like they are, I should be in the top 5 without much problem.  Other events have been worse, though!

Mostly hoping I can get enough to welcome Kanga and get that part started today


----------



## JamesGarvey

given the dipper/comb prize (by the sound of it far more the dipper) top 50 seems fine. 200 EC probably wont make a big impact in the long run, but the time saved harvesting those could help.


----------



## JamesGarvey

No event progression for Kanga after the 12hr OR upgrading her to level 3. Gonna welcome Pan now since this will no doubt make tokens drop faster for all 3 of my Pooh characters.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Splurged and spent $7.99 on a platinum bundle. Lo and behold, I get BOTH the racetrack and Fantasmic. I feel like I need to go buy a lottery ticket now.


----------



## FBWAUT

xthebowdenx said:


> Splurged and spent $7.99 on a platinum bundle. Lo and behold, I get BOTH the racetrack and Fantasmic. I feel like I need to go buy a lottery ticket now.



If I knew I’d get both, I’d pay the $7. But the lottery crap is what keeps me from buying.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Yea, spending money for perks in a mobile game is fine, spending money for RNG is some BS. (stupid word filter)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xthebowdenx said:


> Splurged and spent $7.99 on a platinum bundle. Lo and behold, I get BOTH the racetrack and Fantasmic. I feel like I need to go buy a lottery ticket now.



ugh, I decided to splurge to - figures with 6 shots had a good chance at Fantasmic!

Between the 6 I got 2 Epic prizes ... BOTH were status of Pooh


----------



## CallieMar

Opened a platinum chest hoping for Fantasmic...and got a musical fountain instead.  Ugh, straight into the cauldron.

I was hoping the amber chests would be for Pooh tokens, since Sorcerer Mickey has no time limits.

I'm halfway through Rabbit's 8 hour task and have 8 nightcaps.  Kanga's at level 2, Tigger at level 3 and Rabbit at level 4.  Aladdin characters will be focusing on their quests.  I had 15 EC left after welcoming Kanga and building Rabbit's House, so I think building EC will be a grind.


----------



## mmmears

I opened up 2 platinum chests. Got a pirate statue today (just thrilled with that one) and some other decoration yesterday.  I'm giving up for now.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Everyone is doing so well, yay all of us.  I just went in and tried to reconfigure my entire kingdom, which makes it SUPER DIFFICULT when characters are in the buildings.  By tonight, I should be able to squash some more things together and with any luck I’ll be able to fit everything else.  I have found for me that if I take out all the concession stands and then reconfigure the buildings, I just go back and let the game add the concessions where they fit and play with it that way.

Thank you to everyone who is warning us about what is coming next.  I currently have:
Alien at 7 - I finally took him off yarn duty, so he might make it to 8 soon
Wendy is ready for 7 - she's going to stay there for a while, she's a PITA!
Peter Pan - collecting for 2, need 1 more ears to move to 2 - he's a PITA too
Rabbit - collecting for 5
Tigger - collecting for 5
Kanga - collecting for 2
Pooh - 8/40 hats, so it's a start....

I'm currently building Rabbit's house and thanks to @lmmatooki and everyone else's suggestions of swapping buildings in the kingdom, I should be able to put things down and still have room for other things, which is a nice feeling,


----------



## hopemax

Did everyone notice that Pooh's Hunny Hunt attraction, which is available in 12+ days, drops books?  It is a required attraction, not premium.  I don't remember being given a way to bypass the collecting of the 2 event items that get converted to what you need (so for this one:  honey stick + honeycomb = book) before.  By the time we finish building it, we'll probably have 9-10 days left in the event.  Why am I nervous there is going to be some task where we have to collect 150 books...


----------



## chelynnah

lmmatooki said:


> View attachment 307701 View attachment 307702 View attachment 307703 View attachment 307704 View attachment 307705 View attachment 307706 View attachment 307707 View attachment 307708 View attachment 307709 View attachment 307710
> 
> Still working on adding more of the concessions and decorations in there but this is where it is at right now!


I’m not seeing the omnidroid which is the largest pita attraction?


----------



## JamesGarvey

After Rabbit's 8hr event quest in his house, it unlocks a 8hr solo event quest for him and a 4hr event quest for Kanga at Rabbit's House


----------



## AJGolden1013

CallieMar said:


> Opened a platinum chest hoping for Fantasmic...and got a musical fountain instead.  Ugh, straight into the cauldron.
> 
> I was hoping the amber chests would be for Pooh tokens, since Sorcerer Mickey has no time limits,
> 
> I'm halfway through Rabbit's 8 hour task and have 8 nightcaps.  Kanga's at level 2, Tigger at level 3 and Rabbit at level 4.  Aladdin characters will be focusing on their quests.  I had 15 EC left after welcoming Kanga and building Rabbit's House, so I think building EC will be a grind.



I agree, I was hoping for the chests to give us Pooh tokens.  I got 3 fabrics for Mickey today. 



chelynnah said:


> I’m not seeing the omnidroid which is the largest pita attraction?



I like that you used pita as a description too!  



JamesGarvey said:


> After Rabbit's 8hr event quest in his house, it unlocks a 8hr solo event quest for him and a 4hr event quest for Kanga at Rabbit's House



These long quests make me nervous!  Like I somehow won't get all the characters for the event if I keep doing the quests, but I've noticed that the quests, even when they aren't event related, they get EC, so I like doing them, because it means getting more EC and that's important too,


----------



## AJGolden1013

KANGA has a Happiness Task!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisvee

I feel like I will never get Kanga. I am on day 2 and still need 5 ear hats.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Finally welcoming Kanga - at least I guess the tasks after her are very long, so I can perhaps get them done while I'm asleep tonight.


----------



## mikegood2

Never found the busy characters window useful until now! Works great to find out how much time is left and what items, if any they, are possibly creating. Just started using it, but already finding it very useful. Anyone else using it, or finding it useful?


----------



## Figarro

mikegood2 said:


> Never found the busy characters window useful until now! Works great to find out how much time is left and what items, if any they, are possibly creating. Just started using it, but already finding it very useful. Anyone else using it, or finding it useful?



I often send characters for short task (to fulfill wishes) and forget about them, instead of waiting for them to finish and then send them for longer task for more coins and xp. So now I check the busy characters before I leave my game.

By the way, I still need to maximize my characters (all of them, except Tink, Pluto, Will Turner and Elizabeth; started to play around Lion King event).
For Snow White event, I levelled up non-participating characters from previous events, but then I got those characters' tokens got in the way of Snow White characters' drop rate.
Now I'm hesitant to level up my characters during an event


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Never found the busy characters window useful until now! Works great to find out how much time is left and what items, if any they, are possibly creating. Just started using it, but already finding it very useful. Anyone else using it, or finding it useful?


I started using it a while ago.  Now I use it regularly to see if anyone is about to finish a task or how long to send someone on a task if I'm waiting on a joint task.  Not even sure if that made any sense.  But yep, I use it.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Everyone is doing so well, yay all of us.  I just went in and tried to reconfigure my entire kingdom, which makes it SUPER DIFFICULT when characters are in the buildings.  By tonight, I should be able to squash some more things together and with any luck I’ll be able to fit everything else.  I have found for me that if I take out all the concession stands and then reconfigure the buildings, I just go back and let the game add the concessions where they fit and play with it that way.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who is warning us about what is coming next.  I currently have:
> Alien at 7 - I finally took him off yarn duty, so he might make it to 8 soon
> Wendy is ready for 7 - she's going to stay there for a while, she's a PITA!
> Peter Pan - collecting for 2, need 1 more ears to move to 2 - he's a PITA too
> Rabbit - collecting for 5
> Tigger - collecting for 5
> Kanga - collecting for 2
> Pooh - 8/40 hats, so it's a start....
> 
> I'm currently building Rabbit's house and thanks to @lmmatooki and everyone else's suggestions of swapping buildings in the kingdom, I should be able to put things down and still have room for other things, which is a nice feeling,


That is exactly what I did! There is definitely room for things even though things are a little tight! You're also doing great!!


----------



## lmmatooki

chelynnah said:


> I’m not seeing the omnidroid which is the largest pita attraction?


It is in there! Here is the pic of it again!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Completion of Kanga's 4hr event quest alone doesnt progress the story. Upgrading her to level 4 unlocks a 4hr non-event quest with Rabbit.


----------



## Wonderlands

Kanga hippity hoppitying around the park melts my heart.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Completion of Rabbit's 2nd 8hr event quest (i really should be adding these names to make it easier to follow) it DOES progress the event with a 4hr Kanga event quest "Catch Up!" w/ Rabbit.


----------



## Aces86

Finally welcoming Kanga all the while battling Shere Kan. Dreading welcoming him after reading on here how difficult his drops are lol .... makes me personally glad jungle book doesn’t have any EC tasks


----------



## go oilers go

lmmatooki said:


> I have both of them so I hope that makes you feel better because they are barely helping haha. I'm at this point where I don't even care how long it takes, Wendy took forever for me so I didn't have high expectations for Peter lol


Somehow yes, it does make me feel better lol!  Hope your drop rates pick up!


----------



## JamesGarvey

A lesson i learned too late on peter pan, prioritize the flutes first, then the ears. since the jolly roger has a chance for ear hats, you'll have a shot of acquiring those on the side as the drop rates slowly drive you insane.

Completing "Catching Up" results in a 12hr Rabbit event quest "Find Roo"


----------



## lmmatooki

go oilers go said:


> Somehow yes, it does make me feel better lol!  Hope your drop rates pick up!


Thank you!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Following an Aladdin/Abu quest i remember next to nothing about it unlocks an Aladdin/Jasmine 4hr quest "discuss the situation"


----------



## lmmatooki

Rabbit and Kanga are on the 4hr Long Time, No See quest and Aladdin and Jasmine are on the Lotus Fountain quest. Not sure what the purpose is for having these quests for Aladdin, has anyone paid attention to if they give more event currency for finishing the tasks? Because I haven't really looked into it.


----------



## Allison

lmmatooki said:


> Rabbit and Kanga are on the 4hr Long Time, No See quest and Aladdin and Jasmine are on the Lotus Fountain quest. Not sure what the purpose is for having these quests for Aladdin, has anyone paid attention to if they give more event currency for finishing the tasks? Because I haven't really looked into it.


I have been getting 250 EC for the Aladdin tasks.


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Rabbit and Kanga are on the 4hr Long Time, No See quest and Aladdin and Jasmine are on the Lotus Fountain quest. Not sure what the purpose is for having these quests for Aladdin, has anyone paid attention to if they give more event currency for finishing the tasks? Because I haven't really looked into it.



Yes, we’re getting 250EC for the Aladdin quests...


----------



## chelynnah

lmmatooki said:


> It is in there! Here is the pic of it again!View attachment 308215


Ahh, I must have only looked at the top one of that pair.  I hate that attraction. There’s no need for it to be so big


----------



## AJGolden1013

Ok friends, questions.....

Is Peter Pan always expensive?  I had nearly 4M magic then I welcomed Peter and leveled him up and now I’m just over 3M magic now.... frustrating....

Once Rabbit and Kanga finish their quest, are there any more?  I’d like to send Tigger, Kanga, and Rabbit on the hat quests until Roo shows up.... 3 of them ever 4 hours would be a solid build, even if only for a day.  I’m up to 9 at the moment, hoping to have 1 more in the next half hour though.

Thoughts????


----------



## JamesGarvey

Completing Rabbits 12hr "Find Roo" quest hits the time wall, as far as you can go until Roo unlocks, which will be Friday. So much time to level and stock up EC and books.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So far I think I'm making good progress on the event.  Tigger and Kanga are both lvl 3 and ready for lvl 4.  Rabbit is lvl 4, not quite ready for lvl 5.  Kanga and Rabbit are on their 4hr joint quest.  I'm rank 13 on the tapper event.  And I've managed to get 12 of Pooh's night caps so far.  Based on what I've read it sounds like Rabbit will spend tomorrow on a 12hr quest.  Then it's just waiting until Roo is available and gathering more night caps and EC.

In non-event news I've stopped all progress - don't want other tokens to conflict with my event drops.  Bagheera is one level shy of letting me build Kaa's Jungle Gym.  My magic stockpile is pretty low though, so I'm hoping it builds up like it normally does during events, especially since I've sent everyone not helping with the event home.


----------



## lmmatooki

Got the notification to welcome Roo, I am so happy that I have lots of time for prepping!!


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Got the notification to welcome Roo, I am so happy that I have lots of time for prepping!!



Nice!  I'm nowhere near there yet.  Trying to figure out what level Rabbit, Tigger and Kanga need to be at before I can stop working on their items and I can focus on Pooh.

PS - Like your new avatar!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Nice!  I'm nowhere near there yet.  Trying to figure out what level Rabbit, Tigger and Kanga need to be at before I can stop working on their items and I can focus on Pooh.
> 
> PS - Like your new avatar!


I have Tigger Ready for 3, Kanga Ready for 4, and Rabbit Ready for 5. I am focusing on Pooh overnight, I will probably get them all to 5 or 6 while waiting for Roo, and work on Pooh between those.

And thank you! I had it as the Dalmatians when I first made my account not only because I love the movie but I recently got a puppy at that time. I decided it was time for a change to my childhood favorite!


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I have Tigger Ready for 3, Kanga Ready for 4, and Rabbit Ready for 5. I am focusing on Pooh overnight, I will probably get them all to 5 or 6 while waiting for Roo, and work on Pooh between those.
> 
> And thank you! I had it as the Dalmatians when I first made my account not only because I love the movie but I recently got a puppy at that time. I decided it was time for a change to my childhood favorite!



I have them all at level 4 right now.  I'm a long way from getting all of Pooh's hats, so I'd rather not spend the time and the EC to raise them all to 5 unless I need to.  Decisions... decisions... 

I liked the 101 D one, too.  So Tarzan was your favorite!  I'm not sure which one is mine.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I have them all at level 4 right now.  I'm a long way from getting all of Pooh's hats, so I'd rather not spend the time and the EC to raise them all to 5 unless I need to.  Decisions... decisions...
> 
> I liked the 101 D one, too.  So Tarzan was your favorite!  I'm not sure which one is mine.


I agree on not leveling them if I don't have to but having all this extra time, I am tempted to reconsider my usual tactics. 

Yes! I always wanted to be like Jane when I was little and I wore her outfit a lot haha. It is really difficult to choose just one!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Thanks to @JamesGarvey and the quest updates, I’m about to hit the time wall tonight.  So that is exciting.  I have the ability to collect three books in a little bit and I should get two more for the event, which is exciting.  Then I want to focus on getting those night caps. 3 every 4 hours means it should get knocked out pretty quickly.

Characters:
Tigger - ready for 5
Kanga - ready for 4
Rabbit - collecting for 6

I love this event. It might be my favorite so far and I’ve been playing since the very end of Incredibles


----------



## Wonderlands

This event is also my favorite so far, it's a breath of fresh air compared to the "defeat and repeat" gameplay of past events with villains.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Splurged and spent $7.99 on a platinum bundle. Lo and behold, I get BOTH the racetrack and Fantasmic. I feel like I need to go buy a lottery ticket now.


Wait, how many of the $8 bundles did you buy?  I can't see the interns giving away two prized attractions in just one bundle, especially since they went out of their way to state that players were guaranteed one attraction/concession stand per bundle.  I could see you Fantasmic and the Racetrack in two or three bundles, but certainly not one.  Gameloft isn't that generous...


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Did everyone notice that Pooh's Hunny Hunt attraction, which is available in 12+ days, drops books?  It is a required attraction, not premium.  I don't remember being given a way to bypass the collecting of the 2 event items that get converted to what you need (so for this one:  honey stick + honeycomb = book) before.  By the time we finish building it, we'll probably have 9-10 days left in the event.  Why am I nervous there is going to be some task where we have to collect 150 books...


And who knows what the drop time will be for those books...


----------



## Acer

Yeah, this has been a more laid back event so far.  outside of not really knowing about Pooh. I have characters higher than usual.  Kanga is leveling to 5 right now.  When she is done, rabbit will go to 7 and I have Tigger at 5 with enough to get to 6 but will hold off on him for now. 

Came in first in mini event despite clicking immediately. 

I also have 13,000 EC  

16/40 pooh snuggly hats


----------



## lmmatooki

I GOT FANTASMIC!!! I got it in my last platinum chest that I had saved!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lmmatooki said:


> I GOT FANTASMIC!!! I got it in my last platinum chest that I had saved!


Nice. I’m on my last platinum chest that I have saved. I’m hopeful...


----------



## CallieMar

Waiting to welcome Roo now. Rabbit is at level 5, Tigger and Kanga just need books to level up to 5. I have 21 nightcaps. I should have plenty of time to get everyone up to level 5 (where they’ll stay for the rest of the event) and collect the rest of the nightcaps.


----------



## lmmatooki

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Nice. I’m on my last platinum chest that I have saved. I’m hopeful...


Good luck, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Did everyone notice that Pooh's Hunny Hunt attraction, which is available in 12+ days, drops books?  It is a required attraction, not premium.  I don't remember being given a way to bypass the collecting of the 2 event items that get converted to what you need (so for this one:  honey stick + honeycomb = book) before.  By the time we finish building it, we'll probably have 9-10 days left in the event.  Why am I nervous there is going to be some task where we have to collect 150 books...





supernova said:


> And who knows what the drop time will be for those books...



Just checked and shockingly, it’s going to be every 2 hours! @hopemax I agree, I can’t recall them doing this before. 

I’ve got to agree with many of you, I’m really enjoying this event. It seems like the interns actually listened to our issues/concerns with previous events and did something about it. 

If things continue this way, I really want to give credit and thanks to them. That said, the skeptic in me is concerned that someone might require some ungodly amount of books like @hopemax stated.


----------



## xthebowdenx

supernova said:


> Wait, how many of the $8 bundles did you buy?  I can't see the interns giving away two prized attractions in just one bundle, especially since they went out of their way to state that players were guaranteed one attraction/concession stand per bundle.  I could see you Fantasmic and the Racetrack in two or three bundles, but certainly not one.  Gameloft isn't that generous...



I only bought one bundle. and no i'm not an intern myself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wonderlands said:


> This event is also my favorite so far, it's a breath of fresh air compared to the "defeat and repeat" gameplay of past events with villains.



I agree - seems to be well paced in that there is often something to be done, but you feel like you are making progress with not having to be on all the time.

I like the idea (so far at least) with being able to start getting items for Pooh now even though he isn't available to get yet


----------



## KPach525

Keeping with tradition I watched Winnie the Pooh (2011 movie) on my flight this past weekend. Just made me love this event even more!! The addition of B’loon made me giddy the moment I welcomed Tigger! And I just found him again hiding in Eeyore’s hut by the hunny tree!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> If things continue this way, I really want to give credit and thanks to them. That said, the skeptic in me is concerned that someone might require some ungodly amount of books like @hopemax stated.


They have plenty of time to break your heart, sir.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> I only bought one bundle. and no i'm not an intern myself.


It's really weird that they would do that, especially since they are controlling contents for each bundle.  I would presume a solid attraction, four planters, and a statue over two main attractions.  Especially when they can have people keep spending $8 a shot at trying to get what they need.  At least we have six chances.  Just don't see they giving anything away like that.  Guess you lucked out somehow.  The one that slipped through their fingers.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Keeping with tradition I watched Winnie the Pooh (2011 movie) on my flight this past weekend. Just made me love this event even more!! The addition of B’loon made me giddy the moment I welcomed Tigger! And I just found him again hiding in Eeyore’s hut by the hunny tree!


Guess that's what inspired the new avatar, too.  Great shot for this event.  Is that your family?  Oh, and happy birthday!!  If it's actually today


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got a popup about a "community award" .... I followed it to Twitter and just said based on the number of retweets it gets will dictate what rewards everyone (I guess?) gets.

Currently it is at 698 retweet - need 1,000 for the 5 gems and 2,000 for the platinum chest


----------



## hopemax

Hopefully, this is a link to the tweet that needs to be retweeted:  https://twitter.com/DisneyMKingdoms/status/973295069020205056


----------



## JamesGarvey

You'd think the gems would be the top prize seeing how they exist without RNG.


----------



## Busybee46

Tigger needs 2 ears for level 5
Pooh has 14 nightcaps
Kanga needs 4 aprons and 2 ears for level 5
Rabbit ready for level 5
hopefully about to be ready for Roo?
Abu needs 4 bread and 3 ears for level 4 (my gift in legendary chest)
Aladdin (used gems for a chest) needs 1 sabre and 2 ears for level 4, but his quest requires Jasmin, and I don't have enough gems left for any more chests, as saving them for the new concession coming soon. Hoping to get these 2 to the point where they start earning EC, currently have about 12500.
Rabbit house built
Mickey has 9 red 5 blue and 2 rope towards his sorcerers costume.
I came 6th in the mini event! I like the 4 hour timing. So far, so good... just enough challenge and plenty to look forward to.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

I have been playing since the Frozen event and have lucked out on receiving all the “limited edition” attractions, but thought Fantasmic would be the one that doomed me. I stock piled 401 gems since the last event and low and behold, my last Platinum chest came through. Figures it would leave me with 1 lonely gem now. It is possible, but be willing to lose all your precious gems to finally get it. Like supernova says though, better spending 400 gems worth $0 than $8 for all but a guarantee to get you 1 of the 5 epic rewards. 

Also, thank you lmmatooki for the pics of your kingdom. Gave me some insight and re-arranged my kingdom. I can now fit everything including concessions and some decorations and I still have the piece of land from the Jungle Book story to unlock. 

This event has been a lot of fun so far as others have said, and I appreciate this forum and how all of you feel like a little family I have been looking from the outside in for the past year or so.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Guess that's what inspired the new avatar, too.  Great shot for this event.  Is that your family?  Oh, and happy birthday!!  If it's actually today


Sure did! Tigger has always been my favorite! That pic is 2 weeks fresh from  the Princess Half marathon weekend, which was my birthday trip, and my birthday actually is today  so thanks!


----------



## Busybee46

KPach525 said:


> Sure did! Tigger has always been my favorite! That pic is 2 weeks fresh from  the Princess Half marathon weekend, which was my birthday trip, and my birthday actually is today  so thanks!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Busybee46

Busybee46 said:


> Tigger needs 2 ears for level 5
> Pooh has 14 nightcaps
> Kanga needs 4 aprons and 2 ears for level 5
> Rabbit ready for level 5
> hopefully about to be ready for Roo?
> Abu needs 4 bread and 3 ears for level 4 (my gift in legendary chest)
> Aladdin (used gems for a chest) needs 1 sabre and 2 ears for level 4, but his quest requires Jasmin, and I don't have enough gems left for any more chests, as saving them for the new concession coming soon. Hoping to get these 2 to the point where they start earning EC, currently have about 12500.
> Rabbit house built
> Mickey has 9 red 5 blue and 2 rope towards his sorcerers costume.
> I came 6th in the mini event! I like the 4 hour timing. So far, so good... just enough challenge and plenty to look forward to.


And I forgot to say, I am getting close to welcoming Bagheera, which is a BIG deal for me. Only 4 more ears.... :fingers 
Do you think the Winnie characters can stay at level 4 ? So I can focus on EC and Winnie until Roo comes ...


----------



## mmmears

I've blown through 3 platinum chests with nothing but dumb decorations as rewards.  I'm giving up.

So about this Twitter thing - what if we don't have Twitter?


----------



## Chrisvee

Ok I’ve got everyone to level 4 and I’ve got 8 nightcaps. I’m just hanging out waiting for Roo.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mmmears said:


> So about this Twitter thing - what if we don't have Twitter?



wont matter, its already doubled the retweet goal, so assuming at some point in the future we'll all get 100 magic, a silver chest, 5 gems and platinum chest.

if they were smart, they'd add a stretch goal, like 10,000 RTs for a sapphire chest.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I took a peak at the March 17th gift on the calendar and I was so happy to see a little hat stand with a number 2 on it.  I was just thinking how cute the 1 year stand was, so I'm very glad they're adding in a number 2 hat stand.

Also did anyone else get 2 amber chests today?  That was a nice surprise, I hope that they increase the number of chests every day.  That would be cool.  I really do like this event, the pace and I agree with what someone previously said.  Collecting Pooh's tokens, as we go along, much better!

Hope everyone is doing well, seems like we all are. Kanga is moving to 4 now, Tigger will be moving to 5, as soon as she's done, and then Rabbit will move to 6 and then it's round the clock (or as best I can) to get all 40 of Pooh's Night Cap Tokens.  I'm currently at 16, so hopefully by the time Roo gets unlocked, not only I, but we'll all have the 40 we need.

I kind of think we need more cutesy events like this one, so I hope whatever one is next, it's similar to this, but not for some time!  I always need a rest between events!  Happy collecting to all!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I have a couple of questions based on observations on the event:
1) Do these daily Amber chests give anything other than fabric for Mickey's sorcerer costume?  Aside from some magic and happiness (available in any chest) I've gotten nothing but fabric every day.  I thought they might have a chance of some other event goodies - decorations, event concessions, tokens (night caps please!)...

2) Has Kanga dropped night caps for anyone?  I've noticed that Tigger and Rabbit drop nearly every time I send them off on this task, but I don't believe Kanga has dropped a night cap yet.  She may have dropped one this morning - I'll admit I wasn't paying that much attention this morning, but every other time I've sent her out on this she's come back without a token drop.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I took a peak at the March 17th gift on the calendar and I was so happy to see a little hat stand with a number 2 on it.  I was just thinking how cute the 1 year stand was, so I'm very glad they're adding in a number 2 hat stand.
> 
> Also did anyone else get 2 amber chests today?  That was a nice surprise, I hope that they increase the number of chests every day.  That would be cool.  I really do like this event, the pace and I agree with what someone previously said.  Collecting Pooh's tokens, as we go along, much better!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, seems like we all are. Kanga is moving to 4 now, Tigger will be moving to 5, as soon as she's done, and then Rabbit will move to 6 and then it's round the clock (or as best I can) to get all 40 of Pooh's Night Cap Tokens.  I'm currently at 16, so hopefully by the time Roo gets unlocked, not only I, but we'll all have the 40 we need.
> 
> I kind of think we need more cutesy events like this one, so I hope whatever one is next, it's similar to this, but not for some time!  I always need a rest between events!  Happy collecting to all!


If you look closely you'll notice we get 2 amber chests every Monday this month.    I nice perk for the worst day of the work week!


----------



## AJGolden1013

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So I have a couple of questions based on observations on the event:
> 1) Do these daily Amber chests give anything other than fabric for Mickey's sorcerer costume?  Aside from some magic and happiness (available in any chest) I've gotten nothing but fabric every day.  I thought they might have a chance of some other event goodies - decorations, event concessions, tokens (night caps please!)...
> 
> 2) Has Kanga dropped night caps for anyone?  I've noticed that Tigger and Rabbit drop nearly every time I send them off on this task, but I don't believe Kanga has dropped a night cap yet.  She may have dropped one this morning - I'll admit I wasn't paying that much attention this morning, but every other time I've sent her out on this she's come back without a token drop.



1) I've only gotten fabric so far, which I'm okay with personally.
2) Yes, actually I've been lucky so far in that every time I sent someone to get a night cap, they did, until very recently, when they decided, to not get them.  So it really is random I think


----------



## lmmatooki

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Also, thank you lmmatooki for the pics of your kingdom. Gave me some insight and re-arranged my kingdom. I can now fit everything including concessions and some decorations and I still have the piece of land from the Jungle Book story to unlock.


You're welcome! I'm so happy I could help out!


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> Sure did! Tigger has always been my favorite! That pic is 2 weeks fresh from  the Princess Half marathon weekend, which was my birthday trip, and my birthday actually is today  so thanks!


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Busybee46 said:


> Do you think the Winnie characters can stay at level 4 ? So I can focus on EC and Winnie until Roo comes ...


I would say that is a safe bet! I would just have them all ready for 5


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Where is everyone on Pooh’s nightcaps? I just got to 20. It’s a slow process but it’s nice we don’t have to cram it all in right at the end of the event. 

Also, is there anything after “Enjoy the Festival” (24 hr Aladdin & Jasmine) task?


----------



## lmmatooki

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Where is everyone on Pooh’s nightcaps?


I am at 16


----------



## mmmears

I'm at 21, with my 3 characters all at Level 4.  I was thinking I'd let them stay there, but now I'm worried and might raise them all to 5 (I have all the items needed). 

So far I like this event, especially since they tweaked the old standby fight the villain storyline and did something more creative. I'm also cautious about saying this since I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop (where they do something like Grumpy).


----------



## mikegood2

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Where is everyone on Pooh’s nightcaps? I just got to 20. It’s a slow process but it’s nice we don’t have to cram it all in right at the end of the event.



I’m only at 12, but I’m not really trying for them yet. I know 3 characters technical collect them, but I refuse to use Tigger, unless it’s overnight, and he is always on the 1 hour job.

*Tigger* - Level 5 - might be ready to level in the morning
*Kanga* - Level 5 - almost ready for 6
*Rabbit* - Level 6 - leveling to 7 overnight

The characters are so cheap to level I figure I might as well.


----------



## Busybee46

mikegood2 said:


> I’m only at 12, but I’m not really trying for them yet. I know 3 characters technical collect them, but I refuse to use Tigger, unless it’s overnight, and he is always on the 1 hour job.


I'm thinking that as soon as Roo comes, maybe we will be able to start on the honey pots, so the more nightcaps already collected, the better...


----------



## Busybee46

mmmears said:


> So far I like this event, especially since they tweaked the old standby fight the villain storyline and did something more creative. I'm also cautious about saying this since I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop (where they do something like Grumpy).


Me too. I am wondering what they will do with Eeyore....


----------



## Windwaker4444

I really love this event!  I'm actually having fun collecting versus the usual 'Gotta have it in time' feeling I usually have during events.  I have Tigger, Kanga and Rabbit at 5.  I'm going to keep them there I think and just collect books for the next batch of characters.  I was lucky enough to get Fantasmic in a Platinum chest yesterday.  I swear I'll get every single item before I ever see Splash Mountain!!!  But I'm still happy to get Fantasmic...even though...it really doesn't look like Fantasmic to me.  Maybe it has changed since I last went to WDW.  Still happy to have it though.  And I currently have 11 nightcaps for Pooh.  This really is a great event...how can you go wrong with Pooh?!?  It sounds like we are all in a happy place overall.  Way to go Gameloft...you are making it hard for us to give you guys a hard time!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Rabbit - Level 7
Tigger - Level 6
Roo - Level 6
Nightcaps - 14

Thinking Eeyore will be 275 gems


----------



## Busybee46

JamesGarvey said:


> Thinking Eeyore will be 275 gems


In which case I hope there is a bundle that isn't too expensive, as there will also be Eeyore's house which will be gems? I only have about 90 :-( 
I think there is going to be something different about Eeyore. I hope so much that they would make it possible to win all characters in some way, but there are too many demands on gems!

And there was I worried that the Platinum chest I found yesterday might give me Donald's Halloween fabric, which I still need 5 of, rather than Fantasmic (or Splash Mountain, of course!) - and I got another antler topiary :-( - which brings me to my next question - I can see a time not far away when I will have 15000 elixir to spend, and wondering what the best choice would be? I don't have any of Merlin's attractions yet... or shall I keep saving so that when I get there, i can get the Jolly Roger?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*I haven't seen them post anything about Easter eggs like they did for the Jack-O-Lanterns at Halloween, but I stumbled across 1, went hunting, and found 5 all together. anyone anyone else notice them.*


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*Rabbit Lvl. 5 ready for 6
Kanga Lvl. 5 ready for 6
Tigger Lvl. 2 i kinda forgot about him for a while, lol.
Pooh 17 nightcaps, but ill have 20 shortly

Mickeys Costume: 15 Red, 7 Blue, 1 Rope (i lucked out and got Fantasmic! or i doubt id be even close to this)*


----------



## xthebowdenx

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *I haven't seen them post anything about Easter eggs like they did for the Jack-O-Lanterns at Halloween, but I stumbled across 1, went hunting, and found 5 all together. anyone anyone else notice them.*


Do you have a picture of one of them?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Top left


----------



## AJGolden1013

Kanga at4, Tigger at 5, Rabbit at 6.  18 night caps, and I FINALLY purchased the Jolly Roger.  Elixirs in the cauldron....37


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> But I'm still happy to get Fantasmic...even though...it really doesn't look like Fantasmic to me.  Maybe it has changed since I last went to WDW.


Wondering if it's supposed to be a Fantasmic from a different park other than Florida?


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> In which case I hope there is a bundle that isn't too expensive, as there will also be Eeyore's house which will be gems? I only have about 90 :-(
> I think there is going to be something different about Eeyore. I hope so much that they would make it possible to win all characters in some way, but there are too many demands on gems!


Traditionally, it seems that the first bundle has been a character and an attraction, and the second character has been a character and event currency.  The first always cost less than the second, and the second character was always more gems than the first.  Let's see if they break tradition this time.



Busybee46 said:


> And there was I worried that the Platinum chest I found yesterday might give me Donald's Halloween fabric, which I still need 5 of, rather than Fantasmic (or Splash Mountain, of course!) - and I got another antler topiary :-( - which brings me to my next question - I can see a time not far away when I will have 15000 elixir to spend, and wondering what the best choice would be? I don't have any of Merlin's attractions yet... or shall I keep saving so that when I get there, i can get the Jolly Roger?


Of everything Merlin has to offer, you are probably better off with the Jolly Roger for now, especially if you haven't completed all of your Peter Pan characters to 10 yet.  Other than that, the other attractions offer gold trophies during those type of events, but are otherwise useless at this point in the game.  Unless I'm forgetting something...?


----------



## littlebearfan

Just got to the Welcome Roo quest.  I am really liking this event. 
Tigger - 5, Rabbit - 6, Kanga - needs 1 book to go to level 5.  I have only collected 15 nightcaps so far, but now there will be more time to work on them.  I have just a little over 16,200 EC.


----------



## jeremy1002

Will sorcerer Mickey costume still be available to work toward after the event is over?


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> Wondering if it's supposed to be a Fantasmic from a different park other than Florida?



It's Fantasmic from Tokyo DisneySea.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Wondering if it's supposed to be a Fantasmic from a different park other than Florida?





Mattimation said:


> It's Fantasmic from Tokyo DisneySea.



at least the tower thing looks a lot liek the DisneySea version - not sure about the waterfall aspect though:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Making some progress in this event - definitely liking the pace so far (but like others, am waiting for the other shoe to drop)

Tigger - level 4
Rabbit - level 5
Kanga - level 4 (ready to go to 5)

Up to "welcome Roo" and then Aladdin and Jasmine are on their 24 hour quest

14 of Poohs nightcaps

For Sorcerer Mickey:
- 11 Red fabric (need 65)
- 7 blue fabric (need 30)
- 5 ropes (need 15)


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Oh for Pete's sake, I just logged in and the first thing I did...tapped a smiley face!  Anyone wants to know what you're playing for?


----------



## McNs

Laughing hyena27 said:


> Oh for Pete's sake, I just logged in and the first thing I did...tapped a smiley face!  Anyone wants to know what you're playing for?


Yes please!


----------



## mmmears

I leveled all 3 of my characters to 5 today, hoping that's high enough for now.  I've got 25 Night Caps, but I'm doing really badly on Mickey's fabric 13/3/1.  Not sure why exactly but he's just not coming up with much and I don't get much in those chests.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Sitting at 26/40 nightcaps, with 3 more hopefully in the works. Should have all by the time Roo is ready. The drops have been good for Sorcerer Mickey, especially with Fantasmic now. Have 16/65, 15/30 and 1/15. Aladdin and Jasmine finishing up their 24 hour quest. I’ll let everyone know if that finishes the new purple tasks as soon as there done. Simultaneously working on Jungle Book. Is King Louie worth getting?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Sitting at 26/40 nightcaps, with 3 more hopefully in the works. Should have all by the time Roo is ready. The drops have been good for Sorcerer Mickey, especially with Fantasmic now. Have 16/65, 15/30 and 1/15. Aladdin and Jasmine finishing up their 24 hour quest. I’ll let everyone know if that finishes the new purple tasks as soon as there done. Simultaneously working on Jungle Book. Is King Louie worth getting?



It doesn’t, Carpet then has a 12 hr task and Iago an 8 hr task.


----------



## littlebearfan

Laughing hyena27 said:


> Oh for Pete's sake, I just logged in and the first thing I did...tapped a smiley face!  Anyone wants to know what you're playing for?





McNs said:


> Yes please!



Honey dippers, honeycomb, and EC. Don’t stay out to long. This is a 48 hour mini event. Mine shows 1 day and 21 hours left.


----------



## karmstr112

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Where is everyone on Pooh’s nightcaps? I just got to 20. It’s a slow process but it’s nice we don’t have to cram it all in right at the end of the event.
> 
> Also, is there anything after “Enjoy the Festival” (24 hr Aladdin & Jasmine) task?



I'm at 18 night caps


----------



## Disneyfansince82

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> It doesn’t, Carpet then has a 12 hr task and Iago an 8 hr task.



Thanks for the update. Those tasks earn EC though right?


----------



## karmstr112

JamesGarvey said:


> Top left
> View attachment 308634



I have one there too


----------



## JamesGarvey

Detailed wish granter tiers:


1-50:  1500EC, 

6, 

4
51-200: 1250EC, 

6, 

4
201-400:  1000EC, 

5, 

3
401-650:  900EC, 

4, 

3
651-1,000:  600EC, 

4, 

2
1,001-1,500:  500EC, 

3, 

2
1,501-2,000:  400EC, 

2, 

1
2,001-2,500:  300EC, 

2, 

1


----------



## Disneyfansince82

What is with the weak prizes for these mini-events? I guessed the interns used all their allocation for these “amber chests”


----------



## littlebearfan

Disneyfansince82 said:


> What is with the weak prizes for these mini-events? I guessed the interns used all their allocation for these “amber chests”



And has there ever been a happiness event that is only 2 days?  Maybe it’s weak prizes and more mini-events during the pooh event?

Edit: just thought as I posted this - Do you suppose this is their answer to our complaints of collecting the common token during events?


----------



## LeCras

I'm really enjoying this event - the pace feels very mellow compared to past events, which is great since a project I'm managing at work is finishing this weekend so I don't really have time to log in during the day like I normally would. I have the Pooh characters at level 4 and plan to keep them there until I know what's needed for Roo. Peter Pan is level 5 and Wendy 8, all the rest are maxed out (I have all the characters). 

Still no Fantasmic...I've used three of my stored Platinum chests so far, with another one cooking and two left after that. It's the only attraction I'm missing, so I'm determined to get it! I'm also storing up as many wishes as possible; I have 17 ready and another two waiting to be granted. Planning to start tapping in about 12 hours...  

As far as the Mickey costume goes, I have 13 red, 1 blue and 2 ropes. Oh, and 23 Pooh night caps. All three characters will be focusing on those until Roo is released.

All in all I'm pretty happy with my progress.


----------



## Onceler

Disneyfansince82 said:


> What is with the weak prizes for these mini-events? I guessed the interns used all their allocation for these “amber chests”



One good thing about the weak prizes is that there is less incentive for suspiciously high scores appearing at the top of the leaderboards.


----------



## AJGolden1013

In case people need this.... all grouped by ‘category’. I might be missing some, feel free to add what I missed

CHARACTERS THAT GRANT WISHES
Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Daisy
Woody, Buzz, Jessie, Rex, Bo Peep
Cinderella, Charming
Wendy
Will Turner
Mike, Celia Mae
Mother Gothel, Rapunzel
Fro-Zone
Elsa
Mulan, Mushu, Li Shang 
Lumiere, Gaston
Mad Hatter, March Hare
Kanga


----------



## LeiaSOS13

JamesGarvey said:


> Top left
> View attachment 308634


So after reading your posts about Easter Eggs I went searching and found 7.


----------



## KPach525

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So after reading your posts about Easter Eggs I went searching and found 7.


I did the same (bored on a flight, thanks for the distraction) and I found 6... now I guess I need to search some more.

Update: I found number 7. But I don’t like odd numbers, and knowing the developers also like the number 8 I kept searching and sure enough I now have 8 screenshots of eggs!


----------



## Chrisvee

Tigger 4
Kanga 5
Rabbit 6
Nightcaps 11
Blue fabric 10
Red fabric 9
Rope 2

I do have Fantasmic which helps. My amber chest today had two red fabrics unlike prior days with one of each.

I’m enjoying this but it feels like my 2nd job lol.


----------



## Chrisvee

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Sitting at 26/40 nightcaps, with 3 more hopefully in the works. Should have all by the time Roo is ready. The drops have been good for Sorcerer Mickey, especially with Fantasmic now. Have 16/65, 15/30 and 1/15. Aladdin and Jasmine finishing up their 24 hour quest. I’ll let everyone know if that finishes the new purple tasks as soon as there done. Simultaneously working on Jungle Book. Is King Louie worth getting?


Carpet and Iago got tasks after the 24h Aladdin/Jasmine but I’m not sure if that’s event based bc they are new characters for me.


----------



## Chrisvee

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Thanks for the update. Those tasks earn EC though right?


75 carpet 55 iago


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Up to 31/40 on the nightcaps. It’s really refreshing to be stuck at waiting for a new character, but not actually stopped and only being able to collect books and EC


----------



## Ariel0111

I have gotten all 40/40 nightcaps n there are no quests for winnie after that it seems


----------



## Ariel0111

I never spend money for chest undles or legendary chests and i finally broke down and got the platinum bundle hoping for fantasmic or zootopia, in all 7 i have got antler topiaries and peter pan statues and one ramen concession.. I had terrible luck !


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm enjoying the pace of this event. So far I have: 

Tigger: Level 4 (one item away from levelling up)
Kanga: Level 4 (ready to level up)
Rabbit: Level 4 (almost ready to level up)

I'll probably level them all to 6 and leave them there for the rest of the event. 

I also have 14 of Poohs Nightcaps

Mickeys Sorcerer Costume (I still don't have Fantasmic): 
Red Fabric: 10 
Blue: 7
Rope: 0


----------



## Acer

Tigger 5 ready for 6
Rabbit 7 ready for 8
Kanga 6, need two hats for 7

24/40 nightcaps

2.5 days til Roo so if I can get 3 characters at 4 hrs each on nightcap tasks 3 times a day that would put me close to the 40. But there have been a handful of times where I got nothing from the 4hrs so....


----------



## pooh'smate

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *I haven't seen them post anything about Easter eggs like they did for the Jack-O-Lanterns at Halloween, but I stumbled across 1, went hunting, and found 5 all together. anyone anyone else notice them.*



I have seen on facebook that there are 12 eggs.


----------



## Araminta18

pooh'smate said:


> I have seen on facebook that there are 12 eggs.



what are the eggs for?


----------



## lmmatooki

Was at a shadow most of the day so I couldn't really play much but this is where I am at:
Tigger is ready for 4. Going to level him up tonight.
Kanga is leveling to 4 right now.
Rabbit is ready for 5. 
Pooh has 22/40 nightcaps
Mickey's Costume: 7/65, 8/30, 4/15.


----------



## KPach525

pooh'smate said:


> I have seen on facebook that there are 12 eggs.


I don’t know if I can believe this until I see 12 screenshots lol. Those little buggers were super difficult and I scoured that map.


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> I don’t know if I can believe this until I see 12 screenshots lol. Those little buggers were super difficult and I scoured that map.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

pooh'smate said:


> I have seen on facebook that there are 12 eggs.


So the odd number was bugging me too, so I did some more looking around.  I now have screenshots of 9 eggs.  If this is true then I have 3 more to find... back to scouring my Kingdom for more eggs!

Update: I'm up to 11 eggs!  Now to find the last dastardly one...


----------



## Aces86

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So the odd number was bugging me too, so I did some more looking around.  I now have screenshots of 9 eggs.  If this is true then I have 3 more to find... back to scouring my Kingdom for more eggs!



I stink at this, I’ve only found 2


----------



## PrincessS121212

I'm enjoying this event too, esp. being able to work on pooh early, as quest-wise I'm caught up and ready to work on welcoming Roo.  Going through the 24 hr Aladdin/Jasmine quest right now as well.
Character-wise I'm at:
Tigger 4
Kanga 4
Rabbit 4
Nightcaps 23, hopefully 6 before I head to bed
EC 22,302.
Waiting  to max out the nightcaps before I level the others to 5 unless I can welcome Roo first.
TS Alien 9
Wendy 6 her yarn balls just will not drop for me!
Peter Pan 3

Sorcerer Mickey
Blue fabric 7
Red fabric 13
Rope 1
Just got Fantasmic, so hoping that it improves my fabric drops.


----------



## pooh'smate

Araminta18 said:


> what are the eggs for?



They are just for fun. 



LeiaSOS13 said:


> So the odd number was bugging me too, so I did some more looking around.  I now have screenshots of 9 eggs.  If this is true then I have 3 more to find... back to scouring my Kingdom for more eggs!
> 
> Update: I'm up to 11 eggs!  Now to find the last dastardly one...



Good job. Someone did provide screenshots of all 12 eggs but someone said that one of his eggs was a bowling ball on top of Pete's camper.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

pooh'smate said:


> They are just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. Someone did provide screenshots of all 12 eggs but someone said that one of his eggs was a bowling ball on top of Pete's camper.


That darn bowling ball almost fooled me too!  I did indeed find all 12 eggs though, and have saved screenshots in the event I need to prove it.  I must say some of the eggs are tough to find!


----------



## lmmatooki

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So the odd number was bugging me too, so I did some more looking around.  I now have screenshots of 9 eggs.  If this is true then I have 3 more to find... back to scouring my Kingdom for more eggs!
> 
> Update: I'm up to 11 eggs!  Now to find the last dastardly one...


What!!! I have only found the 7! I will not rest until I find them all


----------



## KPach525

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So the odd number was bugging me too, so I did some more looking around.  I now have screenshots of 9 eggs.  If this is true then I have 3 more to find... back to scouring my Kingdom for more eggs!
> 
> Update: I'm up to 11 eggs!  Now to find the last dastardly one...


Ah damn... I’ll save the hunt for my flight home then


----------



## lmmatooki

Scratch that, I've found 8 now.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*ive gone up from 5 to 9 and i cant look anymore, im driving myself nuts, haha.*


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Thanks for the update. Those tasks earn EC though right?



yes it seems like they all give 250 EC regardless of length of time, although i havent been paying much attention so someone correct me if that isnt right!

Those two appear to be the last ones for now my Carpet just finished and nothing else purple popped up.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *ive gone up from 5 to 9 and i cant look anymore, im driving myself nuts, haha.*



And here we thought finding treasure chests around the kingdom were difficult enough...


----------



## Disneyfansince82

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> yes it seems like they all give 250 EC regardless of length of time, although i havent been paying much attention so someone correct me if that isnt right!
> 
> Those two appear to be the last ones for now my Carpet just finished and nothing else purple popped up.



I’ll be done with both of those tomorrow morning. It was at least nice to have some additional storylines for Aladdin. At least they all earned EC so it really didn’t set us back at all


----------



## supernova

Araminta18 said:


> what are the eggs for?


The Gameloft team was suffering from Boredinternitis at the time.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> In case people need this.... all grouped by ‘category’. I might be missing some, feel free to add what I missed
> 
> CHARACTERS THAT GRANT WISHES
> Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Daisy
> Woody, Buzz, Jessie, Rex, Bo Peep
> Cinderella, Charming
> Wendy
> Will Turner
> Mike, Celia Mae
> Mother Gothel, Rapunzel
> Fro-Zone
> Elsa
> Mulan, Mushu, Li Shang
> Lumiere, Gaston
> Mad Hatter, March Hare
> Kanga


Weird.  I haven't had a Fro-Zone or a Wendy yet.  Or Kanga, for that matter.  But I'm sure that one will be coming soon enough.

EDIT: I just received a wish for Kanga.  Of course, all three wishes currently in my park (Kanga, the Prince, and Celia), are all out on tasks for a few hours.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Sure did! Tigger has always been my favorite! That pic is 2 weeks fresh from  the Princess Half marathon weekend, which was my birthday trip, and my birthday actually is today  so thanks!


Hope you had a great birthday, whatever you wound up doing to celebrate.  You and your daughter both ran the marathon together?  Or was she just along to cheer mom on?


----------



## supernova

littlebearfan said:


> Honey dippers, honeycomb, and EC. Don’t stay out to long. This is a 48 hour mini event. Mine shows 1 day and 21 hours left.


What's nice about this contest is that the brackets are 1-50 instead of 1-5 like the last one couple of times.  So there's no pressure to try to remain on top.  Don't need to be #1.  Just not #51.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Hope you had a great birthday, whatever you wound up doing to celebrate.  You and your daughter both ran the marathon together?  Or was she just along to cheer mom on?


Hehe, I’m the daughter, Mom was there to cheer me on (don’t be embarrassed, you had a 50/50 shot)
And it was a fantastic birthday!


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Hehe, I’m the daughter, Mom was there to cheer me on (don’t be embarrassed, you had a 50/50 shot)
> And it was a fantastic birthday!


Ah, OK.  So then you're on the right in the gray shirt.  Got it.

From the tiny picture, as far as I could tell, you're both 19 (you're welcome, mom)


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Ah, OK.  So then you're on the right in the gray shirt.  Got it.
> 
> From the tiny picture, as far as I could tell, you're both 19 (you're welcome, mom)


Whew flattery will get you everywhere, I actually just celebrated the big 3-0


----------



## Acer

So I guess im done with Aladdin stuff since I don't have iago and I am def not buying a chest


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Confirmed this morning that Aladdin quests end after Iago and Carpet finish their solo tasks. Liking these amber chests, we’ll have Sorcerer Mickey in a month rather than 3 with them. 

Now up to 17/65, 14/30 and 1/15


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> So I guess im done with Aladdin stuff since I don't have iago and I am def not buying a chest


The whole Aladdin thing was a bit too random anyway.  I realize they used the storyline once before, but it would have made a heck of a lot more sense if the idea behind these segments was for him to determine why there were scarabs infesting the kingdom during a Winnie the Pooh event.  Instead, it was about some pointless festival.  So then instead of just having tasks in two shades of yellow, now we have two yellows and a purple.  Glad they're over now.


----------



## danni918

I know we're all in Pooh mode but I decided to check how close I was to welcoming Pan.  I have been running The Jungle Book characters non-stop hoping to get him soon, when I looked I seriously only have 4 pan flutes and 11 pan ears!! Are you kidding me? His drop rate is ridiculous!!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Weird.  I haven't had a Fro-Zone or a Wendy yet.  Or Kanga, for that matter.  But I'm sure that one will be coming soon enough.
> 
> EDIT: I just received a wish for Kanga.  Of course, all three wishes currently in my park (Kanga, the Prince, and Celia), are all out on tasks for a few hours.



I haven't had a wish for either one yet.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I haven't had a wish for either one yet.


I think someone might have been hitting the sauce as they were putting together that list...


----------



## CallieMar

I collected all 40 nightcaps this morning, nothing else pops up so we’ll have to welcome Roo before unlocking the next token. Rabbit, Kanga and Tigger are ready to level to 6 but am keeping them at 5. Aladdin EC quests are done (wonder if more will unlock later as well).  I’ve almost collected the max number of dippers and honeycombs, so I’ll probably get rid of bees for the 25 EC, even though I’m maxed out on books. Welcoming and building Rabbit’s House were surprisingly expensive and gone are the days when we could easily build up 80k before event’s end, so I’m grinding out as much EC as possible. So I still have about a day and a half where I can’t go any further but this is much better than previous events so far. Felt like a lot more to keep us busy and while it was hard to prioritize at first it got a little easier once Kanga was welcomed. I am glad that the interns have listened to our feedback and hope the rest of the event is just as fun!


----------



## Busybee46

supernova said:


> Traditionally, it seems that the first bundle has been a character and an attraction, and the second character has been a character and event currency.  The first always cost less than the second, and the second character was always more gems than the first.  Let's see if they break tradition this time.
> 
> 
> Of everything Merlin has to offer, you are probably better off with the Jolly Roger for now, especially if you haven't completed all of your Peter Pan characters to 10 yet.  Other than that, the other attractions offer gold trophies during those type of events, but are otherwise useless at this point in the game.  Unless I'm forgetting something...?


AH, but I am a way off Peter Pan yet - I am close to welcoming Bagheera!


----------



## supernova

danni918 said:


> I know we're all in Pooh mode but I decided to check how close I was to welcoming Pan.  I have been running The Jungle Book characters non-stop hoping to get him soon, when I looked I seriously only have 4 pan flutes and 11 pan ears!! Are you kidding me? His drop rate is ridiculous!!


All of my Pooh characters are currently at Level 6.  Peter Pan is still at 4.


----------



## Chrisvee

I welcomed Sully today! I’m so happy. And I got Tower of Terror in my freebie gold chest. I don’t have anywhere I can put it...

20/40 caps
12/11/3 mickey’s costume
Stuck in the 2nd tier for wishes granted


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> I collected all 40 nightcaps this morning, nothing else pops up so we’ll have to welcome Roo before unlocking the next token. Rabbit, Kanga and Tigger are ready to level to 6 but am keeping them at 5. Aladdin EC quests are done (wonder if more will unlock later as well).  I’ve almost collected the max number of dippers and honeycombs, so I’ll probably get rid of bees for the 25 EC, even though I’m maxed out on books. Welcoming and building Rabbit’s House were surprisingly expensive and gone are the days when we could easily build up 80k before event’s end, so I’m grinding out as much EC as possible. So I still have about a day and a half where I can’t go any further but this is much better than previous events so far. Felt like a lot more to keep us busy and while it was hard to prioritize at first it got a little easier once Kanga was welcomed. I am glad that the interns have listened to our feedback and hope the rest of the event is just as fun!



I'm pretty much in the same place, except I still need a couple of springs to make Tigger ready to go to L6.  Just collecting a few dippers and springs and EC right now.  I'm glad we could work on Pooh's items during this "down time."


----------



## AJGolden1013

I"m at all 40 night caps!  WOOHOO!!!!!
Kanga is leveling up to 5 now, and then I can send Rabbit to 7 if I choose, but as he helps collect honey dippers, I"m thinking he's going to help Goofy out for a while.


----------



## mikegood2

Reminder to newer event players or to players in general, with 2 new Pooh characters available in 1 1/2 days, your probably better off waiting to leveling any Pooh characters (Tigger, Kanga, Rabbit) until the new ones are available. That way you should be able to collect/gather items for Roo and Eeyore faster, because those jobs will only collect their items. If the jobs collect multiple items for different characters, you decrease your chances of getting items for Roo/Eeyore.

Also, try creating as many books and collect as many Honey sticks(?) and Honey combs.Do we know how many books we can collect? I’m currently at 15.

Now that said, I’ll probably level up one more character before I go to bed.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> Reminder to newer event players or to players in general, with 2 new Pooh characters available in 1 1/2 days, your probably better off waiting to leveling any Pooh characters (Tigger, Kanga, Rabbit) until the new ones are available. That way you should be able to collect/gather items for Roo and Eeyore faster, because those jobs will only collect their items. If the jobs collect multiple items for different characters, you decrease your chances of getting items for Roo/Eeyore.
> 
> Also, try creating as many books and collect as many Honey sticks(?) and Honey combs.Do we know how many books we can collect? I’m currently at 15.
> 
> Now that said, I’ll probably level up one more character before I go to bed.



Not sure about the books.  I think it's the total, between all the characters who need that.  For example, if Tigger, Kanga, and Rabbit each need 3 books, then you can collect 9 before you can't collect any more, until you level someone up.  At least I think that's how it's working.  That's how it seems to have been going for me, with other tokens.


----------



## JamesGarvey

That's correct, the total tokens needed by all the characters that use them. sticks/combs appears to be 10 each.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Now that said, I’ll probably level up one more character before I go to bed.



I know.  It's sooooooo tempting to level up just one more...


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Not sure about the books.  I think it's the total, between all the characters who need that.  For example, if Tigger, Kanga, and Rabbit each need 3 books, then you can collect 9 before you can't collect any more, until you level someone up.  At least I think that's how it's working.  That's how it seems to have been going for me, with other tokens.





JamesGarvey said:


> That's correct, the total tokens needed by all the characters that use them. sticks/combs appears to be 10 each.



OK that makes sense. It’s always confused me because it’s not a “fixed” number, it can vary. So I’m currently at 4/12/10 for a total of 26. I’m currently at 16 books, so I might level up one more before Roo and Eeyore can be welcomed.

I’ve had more than 10 combs, but not sure what it was.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I’ve got Rabbit at 8, Kanga at 7 and Tigger at 5. 39 nightcaps and over 24,000 EC. This has been the best paced event so far. 

In other news, I have 18/18/2 on Sorceror Mickey costume. So I wonder what I will get in the amber chests if I already have all the items before the end of the month?


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> In other news, I have 18/18/2 on Sorceror Mickey costume. So I wonder what I will get in the amber chests if I already have all the items before the end of the month?


Somehow I don't think that's really going to be a concern.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Not sure about the books.  I think it's the total, between all the characters who need that.  For example, if Tigger, Kanga, and Rabbit each need 3 books, then you can collect 9 before you can't collect any more, until you level someone up.  At least I think that's how it's working.  That's how it seems to have been going for me, with other tokens.


That's it.  They aren't going to give you extra of what you need.  Although I have lucked out when I only need one last item, and two happen to drop at the same time before one of them can hit the character book. Then I'll be one above the max.


----------



## xthebowdenx

supernova said:


> Somehow I don't think that's really going to be a concern.


Unless my drop rates change or there stops being only fabric in the chests, I should have them all in the next 10-13 days.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Unless my drop rates change or there stops being only fabric in the chests, I should have them all in the next 10-13 days.


Wish I had your good optimism.  Keep fighting the good fight and make it happen!


----------



## silly.old.bear

Got so excited when I saw a purple card in a platinum chest! Gilmer of fantasmic hope only to be shot down by a ramen concession stand.


----------



## Onceler

Everyone receives a group award today from the community challenge thing:

1 silver chest
1 platinum chest
5 gems
350 magic

I received the always worthwhile Antler Crown Topiary in my platinum chest. I've opened 4 platinum chests recently and haven't had a sniff of Fantasmic.


----------



## Chrisvee

silly.old.bear said:


> Got so excited when I saw a purple card in a platinum chest! Gilmer of fantasmic hope only to be shot down by a ramen concession stand.


I got the antler ears thing which Merlin found yummy.

I wonder if I made the rookie mistake of leveling too soon. I have Tigger and Kanga at 5 and Rabbit at 6.

I managed to get Will and Liz leveled up so they have an EC task now!!


----------



## KPach525

silly.old.bear said:


> Got so excited when I saw a purple card in a platinum chest! Gilmer of fantasmic hope only to be shot down by a ramen concession stand.


Same here: except Evil Queen ear hat


----------



## Acer

Like everyone else, I'm sitting pretty so far. 

Rabbit at 7, ready for 8
Kanga at 6, ready for 7
Tigger at 5, ready for 6. 

I'm going to leave them there until I see Roos collection characters tomorrow. 

40 night caps done. I actually have 41

All yellow tasks besides Rabbits 6 hr one are done. Rabbits will be done tonight

28,000 event currency

22 Book accumulated. 

Bring on Roo and Eeyore.


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> I got the antler ears thing which Merlin found yummy.



I hope he saved room for my clover planter.


----------



## emilyhuff

I got fantasmic in my platinum chest today!


----------



## mikegood2

Some of you guys are making me feel like I’m falling behind with your night cap numbers. That said, just playing and not setting timers threw out the day is nice and relaxing.

*Tigger* - Level 6 - need 4 more hats
*Kanga* - Level 6 - ready to level
*Rabbit* - Level 8 - leveled overnight

*26* night caps
*12* Books
*27K* event currency 

Before Roo and Eeyore are available, I want to get all my characters ready to level so I can just focus on Roo and Eeyore items. Also, want to try getting into the 30s for night caps and as many books stored up as possible.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Some of you guys are making me feel like I’m falling behind with your night cap numbers. That said, just playing and not setting timers threw out the day is nice and relaxing.
> 
> *Tigger* - Level 6 - need 4 more hats
> *Kanga* - Level 6 - ready to level
> *Rabbit* - Level 8 - leveled overnight
> 
> *26* night caps
> *12* Books
> *27K* event currency
> 
> Before Roo and Eeyore are available, I want to get all my characters ready to level so I can just focus on Roo and Eeyore items. Also, want to try getting into the 30s for night caps and as many books stored up as possible.


Right there with you.

All my characters are at 5, ready to level up.

29 night caps
11 books
26k in currency


----------



## Allison

silly.old.bear said:


> Got so excited when I saw a purple card in a platinum chest! Gilmer of fantasmic hope only to be shot down by a ramen concession stand.



Ha.  The same thing happened to me.


----------



## goingthedistance

Fantasmic has the same chance for me as Peter Pan Hat and the ramen stand.  I have 3 Peter Pan Hat stands, one ramen stand, and no Fantasmic.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> That said, just playing and not setting timers threw out the day is nice and relaxing.


Why did you throw out your day?
(sorry... my inner Grammar Nazi made me do it)


----------



## supernova

goingthedistance said:


> Fantasmic has the same chance for me as Peter Pan Hat and the ramen stand.  I have 3 Peter Pan Hat stands, one ramen stand, and no Fantasmic.


Could be worse.  You could have 4 Peter Pan Hat stands and no ramen stands.


----------



## supernova

Just checked my stats:

All Pooh characters are at 6, ready for 7.
10 books
40 nightcaps
28,224 event currency
And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> I hope he saved room for my clover planter.


good for him to have some salad with his protein I think


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> good for him to have some salad with his protein I think


And elk... that's good eatin'.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Tigger 4, Ready for 5
Kanga and Rabbit 5, ready for 6

All Pooh’s Nightcaps
28,500 EC
All tasks done. Rabbit just finishing his 6 hr task

23/65, 16/30, 1/15 for Sorcerer
Fantasmic drop rates have been awesome

Oh ya, and another musical fountain in my Platnium chest. Send it to Merlin for Jolly Roger credits

Would it be better to unlock Toy Alien or wait and save potions for Jolly Roger? Working on Jungle Book (about to unlock Baloo) on the main story.


----------



## hopemax

IOS:  Finally leveling Alien up to 10.  And I am only 2 Flutes away from Peter, thank goodness.  For Pooh:  Holding everyone at 5, maxed out on books, should max out on honeycomb & sticks before Roo unlocks.  33 Pooh hats, so hopefully by tomorrow morning's collection I will be done with those.  24K EC.  No Fantasmic, so Mickey is:  21/4/3

Windows:  Oh, this game.  My drop rate has been atrocious for everything lately.  Peter is only at 18 flutes/20 hats (at least they're more balanced than others have reported).  Pooh hats only drop at the rate of 1-2 every time I send out all 3 of them so I only have 27 of them.  Not going to have them all by tomorrow.  Pooh characters holding at 5, maxed books, should have honeycomb and sticks maxed out by morning.  22K EC.  No Fantasmic, Mickey is 17/6/4


----------



## Busybee46

Beginning to think I should have levelled up, but instead I focussed on nightcaps and now have them all. tigger, rabbit and kanga are all ready for 5 and I have a pile of honey sticks and cells waiting and about 28k of EC. A relaxing time until Roo comes!


----------



## LeCras

Busybee46 said:


> Beginning to think I should have levelled up, but instead I focussed on nightcaps and now have them all. tigger, rabbit and kanga are all ready for 5 and I have a pile of honey sticks and cells waiting and about 28k of EC. A relaxing time until Roo comes!



Sounds exactly like me. I sort of wish I'd levelled everyone up to 5 now. Never mind, almost time for Roo...


----------



## Plumtree

Does anybody know how to get Genies Lamp building.  I need it for a task and can’t find it anywhere


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Genie's Lamp Show was a limited time building for the Aladdin event. You would now have to get it through a Legendary Chest or through a Sapphire chest (which rarely come up) unfortunately


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Onceler said:


> Everyone receives a group award today from the community challenge thing:
> 
> 1 silver chest
> 1 platinum chest
> 5 gems
> 350 magic
> 
> I received the always worthwhile Antler Crown Topiary in my platinum chest. I've opened 4 platinum chests recently and haven't had a sniff of Fantasmic.




I got a.musical fountain!!!


----------



## Laughing hyena27

I finally welcomed Peter Pan.  Now waiting for tomorrow's characters!


----------



## KPach525

Just got my last nightcap! Holding everyone at 4 (ready for 5) until I see what Roo has in store for us.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Has anyone remembered an event where people are maxed out on both item needed to get whatever event token needed, maxed out on the event tokens and just waiting days for them to unlock the next character? Hopefully this isn’t the calm before the storm...


----------



## luther10

Only a few more hours till the grand opening of Thunder Mountain, very excited   48 hours is such a long time to wait for a new ride...
Anyway back to the event, Rabbit and Kanga are at 6 ready for 7, Tigger is at 5 ready for 6...  books and tokens are all maxed out.  And Iago is doing the last Aladdin quest.
And fabric-wise, 24/65 red, 15/30 blue, 15/15 ropes...  I had Mickey focused on the ropes right from the beginning and I am able to maxed that out first.  The fabric drops are mostly from amber chests and Fantasmic.


----------



## mmmears

Not sure what I am doing wrong here but I have 18, 4 and 4 for Mickey. And this is ALL he has been doing since his costume became available. Help?


----------



## KPach525

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Has anyone remembered an event where people are maxed out on both item needed to get whatever event token needed, maxed out on the event tokens and just waiting days for them to unlock the next character? Hopefully this isn’t the calm before the storm...


Uhh yes? Nearly every event up to Aladdin when they cut EC earnings and added the costumes. But for many players the days long lull is normal.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Not sure what I am doing wrong here but I have 18, 4 and 4 for Mickey. And this is ALL he has been doing since his costume became available. Help?



I think you are doing fine.  You have 26 total tokens. I posted above I have 27 in one game and 28 in the other.  The people who have more, have Fantasmic which is dropping additional fabric.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Uhh yes? Nearly every event up to Aladdin when they cut EC earnings and added the costumes. But for many players the days long lull is normal.


Which is why I don't understand that one joker who used to blow through  (and then purchase) endless gems just to speed through tasks to brag about how much further ahead he was than everyone else.  Then he would hit the point where he had to wait five days before the next piece of the event was unlocked, and everyone else caught up to him anyway.  Insane.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

KPach525 said:


> Uhh yes? Nearly every event up to Aladdin when they cut EC earnings and added the costumes. But for many players the days long lull is normal.



I meant more being maxed out on items (honey sticks/honeycombs) and tokens (books). I remember I have always been waiting for more tasks and the next character to unlock. I just never remember having everything maxed out. I feel like I was always collecting rope and bags to free the birds for roses in BATB. Not sure if I’ll ever forget that fun...


----------



## hopemax

Disneyfansince82 said:


> I meant more being maxed out on items (honey sticks/honeycombs) and tokens (books). I remember I have always been waiting for more tasks and the next character to unlock. I just never remember having everything maxed out. I feel like I was always collecting rope and bags to free the birds for roses in BATB. Not sure if I’ll ever forget that fun...



Well, in previous events I think more of us didn't stop upgrading characters.  So we could collect more tokens without maxing out. So then we'd never max out both of the items.  But with EC being harder to collect it put a limit on the books, which put a limit on the honeycomb/sticks.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Not sure what I am doing wrong here but I have 18, 4 and 4 for Mickey. And this is ALL he has been doing since his costume became available. Help?



I understand what your saying based on how others are doing, but your not doing bad. I’m currently at 17/11/0.  4 Golden ropes is pretty good.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Well, in previous events I think more of us didn't stop upgrading characters.  So we could collect more tokens without maxing out. So then we'd never max out both of the items.  But with EC being harder to collect it put a limit on the books, which put a limit on the honeycomb/sticks.


I'm not sure we can blame this on event currency.  It's less than 1,000 to level characters up to at least 7, so that isn't the issue.  Unless your actual point got lost in your wording?


----------



## Quellman

Just a reminder, don't send characters out on long quests as Roo unlocking becomes closer.  Also we have had a Scarab tapper event and a happiness event.  Make sure you have the attractions out that can generate trophies, because I would expect that to drop in a day or two.


----------



## Acer

Kind of BS to have Iago collect for Roo. Premium character that I passed on. Now can only be had in chests. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## CallieMar

I was able to collect 5 family pictures from overnight tasks and chests. I also collected Eeyore tokens to upgrade him to level 2 right away. As expected Eeyore is super slow to collect books, but he’s so adorable to watch lol.


----------



## mikegood2

My first official complaint for the event are the brooms for Clean Sweep, they are *small*! I turned my phone to airport mode to start collecting them and always check to see if i accidently clicked on one and It showed I collected 6, so for some reason my airport mode didn’t work this time. 

Looks like we need to collect 8 at a time,  it not sure how often in between. I’ve gone thru my kingdom 4 times and have only been able to find 7 


1-50               4 sticks   4 combs   1500 currency
51-150           4 sticks   4 combs   1250 currency
151-300         3 sticks   3 combs   1000 currency
301-500         3 sticks   3 combs   800 currency
501-800         2 sticks   2 combs   600 currency
801-13000     2 sticks   2 combs   500 currency
1301-2000     1 stick   1 comb   400 currency
2001-3000     1 stick   1 comb   300 currency

*EDIT:* Looks like it’s every hour. This mini events not worth my time.


----------



## McCoy

mikegood2 said:


> My first official complaint for the event are the brooms for Clean Sweep, they are *small*! I turned my phone to airport mode to start collecting them and always check to see if i accidently clicked on one and It showed I collected 6, so for some reason my airport mode didn’t work this time.
> 
> Looks like we need to collect 8 at a time,  it not sure how often in between. I’ve gone thru my kingdom 4 times and have only been able to find 7
> 
> 
> 1-50               4 sticks   4 combs   1500 currency
> 51-150           4 sticks   4 combs   1250 currency
> 151-300         3 sticks   3 combs   1000 currency
> 301-500         3 sticks   3 combs   800 currency
> 501-800         2 sticks   2 combs   600 currency
> 801-13000     2 sticks   2 combs   500 currency
> 1301-2000     1 stick   1 comb   400 currency
> 2001-3000     1 stick   1 comb   300 currency
> 
> *EDIT:* Looks like it’s every hour. This mini events not worth my time.


Oh, those pesky brooms.  We've had a nice long break from them, but guess it's not surprising they're back with the Fantasmic attraction and Sorcerer Mickey costume becoming available.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Eeyore is 0/2 for me so far. Booooooo


----------



## Kat2165

My past *three *platinum chests have all gotten me antler crown topiaries and it makes me want to punch someone.


----------



## maxsmom

Is eeyore the last gem character for this event? Piglet isn’t going to be one is he? I just figured there’d be one gem character per home screen. Not 2 on one. Thanks.


----------



## Laughing hyena27

Grrrrr.... Bees keep hovering over the tappers, I keep accidentally getting on crazy leaderboards!!!


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> I'm not sure we can blame this on event currency.  It's less than 1,000 to level characters up to at least 7, so that isn't the issue.  Unless your actual point got lost in your wording?



It's a matter of having enough EC when you need it.  And since it's been so slow to acquire it lately, some players are being more cognizant of when it gets spent.  I think in the last couple events when it became time to Welcome the last few characters, some were hoping they had enough EC to do it right away, and not have to wait several hours to finish collecting EC. It may only be 1750EC to upgrade the 3 characters to go from 5-6, but if you end up being 1500EC short while waiting to build an attraction or Welcome a character, it will annoy people, and they'd wish they waited to upgrade. 

I'm guessing people have the 5K to Welcome Roo, and the waiting to upgrade is more about prioritizing Roo's token collection, but I'm a little nervous about how much the next attraction will cost because Rabbit's house already cost 5000 EC this event.  In prior events, it was only the final attraction that cost that much.  The first attractions usually only cost <1000.  Aladdin had "expensive attractions" and even it's first attraction was 750EC.  The 2nd was 9000.  Plus, there is the unknown of when exactly we need the 15K EC for Pooh.  I'm guessing that is still later, so we won't need 5000 (Roo) + 10,000 (2nd attraction) + 15,000 (Pooh) in the next 2 days.  But that would wipe out most people's EC if we did.

So I guess, the point is "now that EC earning is slower, people aren't spending it so freely early, just in case there is an EC "roadblock" during the latter part of the event because interns."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Acer said:


> Kind of BS to have Iago collect for Roo. Premium character that I passed on. Now can only be had in chests. Thanks but no thanks.



which task does Iago help with Roo?  I don't see any listed for the photo or the ear hat?


----------



## Aces86

TheMaxRebo said:


> which task does Iago help with Roo?  I don't see any listed for the photo or the ear hat?



I only see a task for him for thistles for Eeyore. 


Got Eeyore and leveling up a few random characters bc I need 8 more gems for his house. Hopefully this doesn’t affect my drop rates too bad on Winnie the Pooh characters.


----------



## Allison

Acer said:


> Kind of BS to have Iago collect for Roo. Premium character that I passed on. Now can only be had in chests. Thanks but no thanks.



It is actually Eeyore, not Roo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Allison said:


> It is actually Eeyore, not Roo.



ah ok, I do see that one.  Thanks.  Guess not as bad if it is a premium character helping another premium character - you don't *have* to have Eeyore to advance the Pooh storyline


----------



## Acer

My bad. Sorry


----------



## FoodLover

mikegood2 said:


> My first official complaint for the event are the brooms for Clean Sweep, they are *small*!
> 
> ....
> 
> *EDIT:* Looks like it’s every hour. This mini events not worth my time.



Completely agree. I accidentally clicked on two without even seeing them. They hide under the bees. I play on an iPad yet I _still_ can’t see the doggone things. And I got put on a very competitive board. I’m not bothering with this mini event.


----------



## FoodLover

This Pooh event is just super cute. I’m not even a huge nut for Pooh (or I wasn’t before this event!) but the animations are adorable. Eeyore’s little black rain cloud is perfect. I’m enjoying this event so much more than Snow White, which was such a grind I thought of quitting numerous times.


----------



## Cabius

Adding my voice to the chorus of very happy players. Well-done, Gameloft! More of this please!


----------



## supernova

Just noticed that the Platinum chest bundle quietly went from 7.99 to 9.99.  Greedy interns...


----------



## danni918

FoodLover said:


> Completely agree. I accidentally clicked on two without even seeing them. They hide under the bees. I play on an iPad yet I _still_ can’t see the doggone things. And I got put on a very competitive board. I’m not bothering with this mini event.



I did the same thing, I was quite irritated.  I'm ranked 1316th!


----------



## Chrisvee

Kat2165 said:


> My past *three *platinum chests have all gotten me antler crown topiaries and it makes me want to punch someone.


My last one was the musician fountain which I shoved down Merlin’s throat


----------



## FoodLover

danni918 said:


> I'm ranked 1316th!



Ouch! I think I was 427 last time I checked.


----------



## mmmears

Just coming here to say that seeing Eeyore slowly walking around my kingdom under his own personal tiny raincloud makes me happy.  I guess I'm easy to please today.  

As for the brooms, I haven't clicked on one yet, but they are so tiny I'm sure it'll happen soon.  I like this event so far, but none of the contests has been worth my time and energy, including this latest one.


----------



## Chrisvee

I do love Eeyore too. But Roo is making me guilty every time I see him bc he looks like he’s imploring me to set him free.

I am 32nd on my broom board!


----------



## squirrel

I don't have enough gems for Eeyore.  

I don't have Iago or the Carpet, so what happens with the tasks?  I'm not spending any money on the game.

Still need 4 more flutes for Peter Pan.


----------



## JamesGarvey

squirrel said:


> I don't have Iago or the Carpet, so what happens with the tasks?



You wont have access to/be able to complete them.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Eeyore is one of my favorite characters so I was super excited to get him.  His welcoming animation of being dragged along the ground by the red balloon reminded me of my father cheerfully yanking the covers off at an ungodly hour and dragging me out of bed for school.  Ended up bursting out loud laughing and got some raised eyebrows in the lunchroom at work.

Heading to bed with all 12 Roo ear tokens, but only 4 of the family photo tokens.  
Wish the interns had better distributed the tasks for Roo, as all the tasks for Roo ears are 2-4 hours with the exception of silver chests
5 characters can collect the Roo ears, but only 3 characters can get the photos, and 2 of the 3 character tasks are 6 hours!  They couldn't have swapped a couple of the 4 and 6 hour tasks around so that 4 of each character could get each token and Eeyore could get both?


----------



## lmmatooki

Well, this week has been a busy week for me! I'll definitely be sleeping in tomorrow and playing catch up on the game for Roo. I tried to keep up periodically, great job on progressing through the game guys!!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Drops on the Roo items have been awful for me today.  I’ve got 3 pictures and 4 ear hats and have been at it since he became available this morning.
The Aladdin tasks seem to have just sort of ended for me.  I don’t really know what the point of that was.  Maybe they will start up again when I get Roo?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Just noticed that the Platinum chest bundle quietly went from 7.99 to 9.99.  Greedy interns...



Mine is still $7.99.......


----------



## squirrel

I have 6 photos and 8 ears for Roo.

I have 31 Pooh hats.


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> Just noticed that the Platinum chest bundle quietly went from 7.99 to 9.99.  Greedy interns...


Mines still 7.99.  The Sapphire are 9.99.  Is it possible you clicked on the wrong ones?


----------



## Disneyfansince82

About a 1/2 hour away from hopefully gaining the last 2 family pictures for Roo. Somehow have all the hats; just got the last 2 I needed. Drop rates have been awesome today! Hope they pick up for anyone that is not seeing good results. Anyone have Roo yet?


----------



## Aces86

Had to laugh, Winnie the Pooh movie is on tv as I’m getting ready for work, so of course I had to watch it. Reminds me how much I love Tigger lol


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcoming Roo starts with a 1 hr event quest "Have Fun" and getting him to Level 2 opens a 2hr non-event quest "Draw 'Roll' Model"


----------



## Allison

How many brooms am I looking for at a time?  8?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Next up for Roo is a 2hr event quest "Look for Rabbit"



Allison said:


> How many brooms am I looking for at a time?  8?



Yes, with a 1 hour respawn


----------



## Chrisvee

Hello Roo!

OMG Eeyore floats. Adorable!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Onto a 6hr Kanga & Roo event quest "Share a Hug"


----------



## silly.old.bear

Even though these brooms are ridiculously hard to find, I’m liking how the mini event rewards aren’t over the top that I feel like I must win. No crazy sapphire chests, or exclusive stalls. It’s kind of nice! 

And the Winnie the Pooh animations have been the BEST yet!


----------



## Chrisvee

Got my 2nd anniversary hat stand. Cute! And...wait for it...another antler topiary thingy.  Merlin will be eating delicious elk stew today!

Next prize is a backpack stand!


----------



## karmstr112

Woo Roo, welcoming Roo this morning!


----------



## CallieMar

Disneyfansince82 said:


> About a 1/2 hour away from hopefully gaining the last 2 family pictures for Roo. Somehow have all the hats; just got the last 2 I needed. Drop rates have been awesome today! Hope they pick up for anyone that is not seeing good results. Anyone have Roo yet?



I welcomed Roo this morning and was able to immediately level him up to 2. 

I also managed to welcome Peter Pan overnight...since his tokens are legendary I figured it wouldn’t affect the drop rate too much but will keep him at level 1 for now (shouldn’t be too hard, it took a week and a half for the last 3 flutes to drop)


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Mine is still $7.99.......





chelynnah said:


> Mines still 7.99.  The Sapphire are 9.99.  Is it possible you clicked on the wrong ones?


Yep, that was it, ladies.  My eyes are going bonkers at this point.  Platinum chests looked like silver ones, so I presumed Sapphire chests were the platinum ones.  Kind of annoying that I have to encounter their cash-grab screen every time I go into my treasure vault to open completed chests.


----------



## supernova

Sounds like we're all welcoming Roo this morning.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I decided to buy Eyeore’s house.  I’m going to have to buy gems for the next event, however, I haven’t spent money on this game in four months so I feel like it’s okay.  

I am 5 Family Picture tokens away from welcoming Roo.  

Rabbit at 7
Kanga at 6
Tigger at 6
Eyeore at 2

29,300 in EC.


I wish all events were like this one.  I’m also not giving a flying balloon about the current mini event.  Those brooms are way too difficult to see sometimes.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Yep, that was it, ladies.  My eyes are going bonkers at this point.  Platinum chests looked like silver ones, so I presumed Sapphire chests were the platinum ones.  Kind of annoying that I have to encounter their cash-grab screen every time I go into my treasure vault to open completed chests.



completely understandable. I too, am not a fan of the new chests screen changes. not enough to color the event, which I’m truly enjoying, but yeah at this point of a crowded park I havent seen a single broom and I doubt I’m going to


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep, that was it, ladies.  My eyes are going bonkers at this point.  Platinum chests looked like silver ones, so I presumed Sapphire chests were the platinum ones.  Kind of annoying that I have to encounter their cash-grab screen every time I go into my treasure vault to open completed chests.



I'll see your "kind of annoying" and raise you an "extremely annoying" review.


----------



## mikegood2

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> completely understandable. I too, am not a fan of the new chests screen changes. not enough to color the event, which I’m truly enjoying, but yeah at this point of a crowded park I havent seen a single broom and I doubt I’m going to





mmmears said:


> I'll see your "kind of annoying" and raise you an "extremely annoying" review.



Agree, I also don’t like it. Understand why they did it, trying to sell more chest bundles, but I’ll never buy one.

Speaking about chests, does it seem like they’ve had less of them placed throughout the kingdom. I know my supply of extra chests have been between 0-2 the last day or to. Feels like they’re less, but just as likely that I’m just going through them faster, because I’m logging more times during the day.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Next up Roo has a solo 2hr event quest "Draw Ideas" and upgrading him to lvl 3 opens a "Bounce Cgallenge" a non-event quest with Tigger for 4 hours.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Current progress:

Tigger: 7 (ready for 8)
Rabbit: 7 (ready for 8)
Kanga: 7 (ready for 8)
Eeyore: 4
Roo: 3

EC: 33,604


And yes, found chests definitely dry up by design during events.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Current progress:
> 
> Tigger: 7 (ready for 8)
> Rabbit: 7 (ready for 8)
> Kanga: 7 (ready for 8)
> Eeyore: 4
> Roo: 3
> 
> EC: 33,604
> 
> 
> And yes, found chests definitely dry up by design during events.



Nice Progress!

*Tigger* - Level 6 - ready for 7
*Kanga* - Level 6 - ready for 7
*Rabbit* - Level 8 - ready for 9
*Eeyore* - Level 4
*Roo* - Level 3

*EC* - 32K


----------



## mmmears

I'm nowhere near the levels posted above, making me ask myself what I've been doing wrong the last week.  But then I remembered it's spring break and my empty nest isn't so empty.  Right now we are watching the original Pooh movie as a family.  So now I'm just thankful I've kept up somewhat.  

So my only real criticism so far for this event is that Owl is missing.  I even think that Rabbit mentioned him in the beginning.  Seems silly to me to leave him out.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Yea, especially given 2 sets of 4 characters makes more sense than a 3 & a 4.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

How on earth are you guys getting so much event currency? Im a stay at home student and i feel like ive even had jessie and goofy going on their 6 minute tasks constantly, my Kanga/Rabbit are at 6, Tigger at 5, and Roo and Eeyore at 2...but Im only at 25532 EC.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'll see your "kind of annoying" and raise you an "extremely annoying" review.





mmmears said:


> So my only real criticism so far for this event is that Owl is missing.  I even think that Rabbit mentioned him in the beginning.  Seems silly to me to leave him out.


I'll see your "Owl" and raise you a "Christopher Robin".


----------



## JamesGarvey

Moving on to a 4hr event quest for Roo and Rabbit called "Make a Plan"


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> How on earth are you guys getting so much event currency? Im a stay at home student and i feel like ive even had jessie and goofy going on their 6 minute tasks constantly, my Kanga/Rabbit are at 6, Tigger at 5, and Roo and Eeyore at 2...but Im only at 25532 EC.


Not sure, exactly.  It just seems to be accumulating.  What's nice is that these characters haven't broken the bank while leveling them up.  First time I can remember this.


----------



## squirrel

When are we going to get more land to open?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'll see your "Owl" and raise you a "Christopher Robin".



Yep.  I miss him, too.


----------



## Chrisvee

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> How on earth are you guys getting so much event currency? Im a stay at home student and i feel like ive even had jessie and goofy going on their 6 minute tasks constantly, my Kanga/Rabbit are at 6, Tigger at 5, and Roo and Eeyore at 2...but Im only at 25532 EC.


I hear ya! I’m at just under 22k and some of my poor characters are going to collapse from exhaustion.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Not sure, exactly.  It just seems to be accumulating.  What's nice is that these characters haven't broken the bank while leveling them up.  First time I can remember this.



Agreed, that’s why I thought I was doing super well! 



Chrisvee said:


> I hear ya! I’m at just under 22k and some of my poor characters are going to collapse from exhaustion.



but really though


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I'm nowhere near the levels posted above, making me ask myself what I've been doing wrong the last week.  But then I remembered it's spring break and my empty nest isn't so empty.  Right now we are watching the original Pooh movie as a family.  So now I'm just thankful I've kept up somewhat.
> 
> So my only real criticism so far for this event is that Owl is missing.  I even think that Rabbit mentioned him in the beginning.  Seems silly to me to leave him out.


I thought the same thing.  Shame they left out Owl.  Have fun this week!!!! Bake a lot.  Everytime I have family over, I gain at least 5 pounds.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I thought the same thing.  Shame they left out Owl.  Have fun this week!!!! Bake a lot.  Everytime I have family over, I gain at least 5 pounds.



Thanks.  We did!  We baked cookies and decorated them.  And went out a lot.  I'm afraid to get on the scale now.


----------



## mmmears

Kind of funny if you go back a week when we were still wondering what movie the next update would feature and many of us were saying we didn't remember much about  the Aristocats.  Well, I just found the DVD.  Guess we have it and I still haven't watched it in years.  I'm guessing it came as part of a Disney pack of 10 or something like that.  Guess I will watch it and see if it's better this time around.


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> Yep, that was it, ladies.  My eyes are going bonkers at this point.  Platinum chests looked like silver ones, so I presumed Sapphire chests were the platinum ones.  Kind of annoying that I have to encounter their cash-grab screen every time I go into my treasure vault to open completed chests.


Yes, I’m finding that page annoying.  It should Always open on the regular chest page, not the premium one.  Let’s hope they fix it post event.


----------



## chelynnah

This is my all time favourite event ever for so many reasons.  First because Winnie the Pooh is pretty much my favourite Disney animations from childhood.  Eeyore is my favourite Disney character (DH’s is a tie betweeen Tigger and Goofy).  I’m absolutely loving the animations, especially Eeyore.  His raincloud is so sad, his welcome screen makes me laugh (I dread his final level up, I may have to video it one time), but so are all the welcome screens, and his floating task is adorable.  I think the welcomes are  the cleverest ones they’ve had so far.  And I love that it’s not a villain, but a helping task. 

I’m kind of meh about the mini games, but pleased it’s just for the book supplies, so I don’t need to kill myself checking in. 

I broke my rule about real money for this one.  I usually only spend on none or just one premium character/bundle per event and use gems for the rest, but with the premiums being both Eeyore and Tigger it just had to be done.  I’ll try and be cheap next event.


----------



## Chrisvee

After Roo and Rabbit make their plan, Roo has a 2h task to try to help Pooh.  It starts the honeypot collection.


----------



## Cabius

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> How on earth are you guys getting so much event currency? Im a stay at home student and i feel like ive even had jessie and goofy going on their 6 minute tasks constantly, my Kanga/Rabbit are at 6, Tigger at 5, and Roo and Eeyore at 2...but Im only at 25532 EC.



Do you have the Aladdin characters? I don't, and I know that probably hampers my progress. Thankfully, it's still a super fun event!


----------



## Chrisvee

Chrisvee said:


> After Roo and Rabbit make their plan, Roo has a 2h task to try to help Pooh.  It starts the honeypot collection.


Then build Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh for 6h for 10k EC. And the heffalumps are back.

Eeyore has a float task for 4h for a honeypot where he’s hanging by his tail from a balloon!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Chrisvee said:


> Then build Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh for 6h for 10k EC. And the heffalumps are back.
> 
> Eeyore has a float task for 4h for a honeypot where he’s hanging by his tail from a balloon!


Thanks for all the advance notice!

I'm still doing Kanga and Roo's hug task, which is just as adorable as every task so far.

How big is the footprint of the Many Adventures of W the Pooh?


----------



## mikegood2

Chrisvee said:


> After Roo and Rabbit make their plan, Roo has a 2h task to try to help Pooh.  It starts the honeypot collection.





Chrisvee said:


> Then build Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh for 6h for 10k EC. And the heffalumps are back.
> 
> Eeyore has a float task for 4h for a honeypot where he’s hanging by his tail from a balloon!



Thanks for the heads up @Chrisvee ! Just sent Roo on the Draw Ideas task, so I won’t be able to start building Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh until the morning. Woulda worked out great if I could have started it before I go to bed.

I was able to level Eeyore to level 5 and Roo to level 4 tonight though.  I think I’ll also level Kanga up to 7 before bed.


----------



## Chrisvee

PrincessS121212 said:


> Thanks for all the advance notice!
> 
> I'm still doing Kanga and Roo's hug task, which is just as adorable as every task so far.
> 
> How big is the footprint of the Many Adventures of W the Pooh?



I think it’s either 10x10 or 11x11. Looks bigger than Fantasmic but smaller than Rabbit’s so must be one of those two.

After it’s ready, then Roo gets an 8h task to look for tools at Pooh’s house while Rabbit has 2h to...look for Piglet!!!


----------



## supernova

chelynnah said:


> Yes, I’m finding that page annoying.  It should Always open on the regular chest page, not the premium one.  Let’s hope they fix it post event.


Somehow I'm pretty sure those greedy interns are considering this "fixed".


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> Then build Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh for 6h for 10k EC. And the heffalumps are back.
> 
> Eeyore has a float task for 4h for a honeypot where he’s hanging by his tail from a balloon!


Well, there goes my 35k event currency.  With two attractions left to build, I should have known that having a decent stash by the end of the event was just a pipe dream.


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> I'm nowhere near the levels posted above, making me ask myself what I've been doing wrong the last week.  But then I remembered it's spring break and my empty nest isn't so empty.  Right now we are watching the original Pooh movie as a family.  So now I'm just thankful I've kept up somewhat.
> 
> So my only real criticism so far for this event is that Owl is missing.  I even think that Rabbit mentioned him in the beginning.  Seems silly to me to leave him out.



And Christopher Robin!


----------



## Acer

Anyone else not have Roo reaching for pooh in the right place   
In my game, he is by a tree close to Merlin.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Just got the last item for Roo and waiting now to welcome him. Have everyone but Eeyore at level 5 and really to go to 6. 20k in event money, all the Pooh caps. Shere Khan has been ready since the beginning of the event but waiting to welcome him until after the event, and need one more ball of yarn for Wendy. Have 1.5m now in regular money and still have 275 gems left after getting Tigger and Eeyore.

I'm feeling pretty good about things right now. Waiting for the other shoe to drop haha


----------



## silly.old.bear

Eeyore is adorable. Now he’s floating about in the water


----------



## Chrisvee

Acer said:


> Anyone else not have Roo reaching for pooh in the right place
> In my game, he is by a tree close to Merlin.


No but I had Roo sitting on Kanga’s tail instead of jumping into her arms during the hug


----------



## AlohaBerry

Am I missing something? I can't get any of Pooh's token's yet? I have 41 of those purple sleepy hats.  But when I click on Pooh's honey pot and hat tokens to see what I need to do, I get this message:  "Complete more event quests to unlock this token's quests". I have done all the quests  on the left side. I have Rabbit + Tigger at 4, Kanga + Eyeore at 3, Roo halfway to welcomed. Anybody able to get Pooh's tokens? What am I missing???


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AlohaBerry said:


> Am I missing something? I can't get any of Pooh's token's yet? I have 41 of those purple sleepy hats.  But when I click on Pooh's honey pot and hat tokens to see what I need to do, I get this message:  "Complete more event quests to unlock this token's quests". I have done all the quests  on the left side. I have Rabbit + Tigger at 4, Kanga + Eyeore at 3, Roo halfway to welcomed. Anybody able to get Pooh's tokens? What am I missing???



You need Roo and then complete a few of his tasks and then the next token opens up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Chrisvee said:


> Then build Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh for 6h for 10k EC. And the heffalumps are back.
> 
> Eeyore has a float task for 4h for a honeypot where he’s hanging by his tail from a balloon!



So 10K for that attraction and I see Pooh is 15k to welcome, so there goes a bunch of EC


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Kind of funny if you go back a week when we were still wondering what movie the next update would feature and many of us were saying we didn't remember much about  the Aristocats.  Well, I just found the DVD.  Guess we have it and I still haven't watched it in years.  I'm guessing it came as part of a Disney pack of 10 or something like that.  Guess I will watch it and see if it's better this time around.


Awe! I loved that movie when I was a kid!


----------



## Janineh

AlohaBerry said:


> Am I missing something? I can't get any of Pooh's token's yet? I have 41 of those purple sleepy hats.  But when I click on Pooh's honey pot and hat tokens to see what I need to do, I get this message:  "Complete more event quests to unlock this token's quests". I have done all the quests  on the left side. I have Rabbit + Tigger at 4, Kanga + Eyeore at 3, Roo halfway to welcomed. Anybody able to get Pooh's tokens? What am I missing???



You're just not there in the storyline yet. Keep in mind that welcoming Roo unlocks the whole next set of event quests so whilst you've done all the ones available to you at the moment, there's a bunch more to come.

I'm not there myself yet as Roo is still in the middle of the 6 hour reunion with Kanga, but by the looks of it there's a 'Heave Ho! Pt.2' after a handful of Roo-prompted quests which unlocks the ability to get the honey pots.


----------



## lmmatooki

Thank you to those giving the heads up! 
Kanga and Roo are on their 6hr quest for me right now. What level should I have my characters at? I am only leveling when it is absolutely needed to save EC. Eeyore is ready for 2, Tigger is ready for 5, Kanga is ready for 5, Roo is at 2, and Rabbit is ready for 5. I am at 29,596 EC and I finally got back up to 4M magic today!


----------



## xthebowdenx

And apparently the honey pot tasks don’t ALWAYS drop a token. Other than the 1st Roo task, I have been 1/5 on the first round.


----------



## Chrisvee

I am 3 for 4 on the honeypot tasks. The time I missed was when I had two characters at the tree at the same time. I don’t know if that means anything or was just chance.

Does anyone know what Pooh’s Honey Hut will cost?  I’m back at 20k EC.  Rabbit seems to be done right now I’m just waiting for Roo to finish at Pooh’s house.

I’m holding in the first broom tier but boy that’s a chore!

I’m amazed at people with millions in magic. I have 250-300k and can’t seem to get any higher. Of course I am way back before defeating Zurg.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Cabius said:


> Do you have the Aladdin characters? I don't, and I know that probably hampers my progress. Thankfully, it's still a super fun event!



yep, all of em!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Chrisvee said:


> I am 3 for 4 on the honeypot tasks. The time I missed was when I had two characters at the tree at the same time. I don’t know if that means anything or was just chance.
> 
> Does anyone know what Pooh’s Honey Hut will cost?  I’m back at 20k EC.  Rabbit seems to be done right now I’m just waiting for Roo to finish at Pooh’s house.
> 
> I’m holding in the first broom tier but boy that’s a chore!
> 
> I’m amazed at people with millions in magic. I have 250-300k and can’t seem to get any higher. Of course I am way back before defeating Zurg.



I believe someone a number of posts ago mentioned the Honey Hut was 10k EC and then I see Pooh is 15k to welcome


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> Thank you to those giving the heads up!
> Kanga and Roo are on their 6hr quest for me right now. What level should I have my characters at? I am only leveling when it is absolutely needed to save EC. Eeyore is ready for 2, Tigger is ready for 5, Kanga is ready for 5, Roo is at 2, and Rabbit is ready for 5. I am at 29,596 EC and I finally got back up to 4M magic today!



Generally level 6 is sufficient for characters to tasks during the event I have found - sometimes less for the premium characters.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Just got a happiness request for Roo...great.


----------



## mikegood2

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Just got a happiness request for Roo...great.



 I think I've had atleast one Roo happiness request ever since welcoming Roo. I’ve actually collected one or two, just to get ride of those annoying Roo kids, but they keep coming back.


----------



## Ariel0111

Hello, does anyone know is Roo only able to earn the honeypots? I cant see any optiom where the other characters are able to earn it thanks


----------



## JamesGarvey

Ariel0111 said:


> Hello, does anyone know is Roo only able to earn the honeypots? I cant see any optiom where the other characters are able to earn it thanks



Completing the Roo event quest for the honeypot unlocks it for everyone else.


----------



## Chrisvee

And now I’m just waiting for Piglet after Kanga spent time at Rabbit’s.


----------



## Aces86

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Just got a happiness request for Roo...great.



I have one for kanga! Her and roo are in the middle of the hug quest right now though.


----------



## Chrisvee

Aces86 said:


> I have one for kanga! Her and roo are in the middle of the hug quest right now though.


I’ve had a few for Kanga too but nothing for Roo.


----------



## xthebowdenx

xthebowdenx said:


> And apparently the honey pot tasks don’t ALWAYS drop a token. Other than the 1st Roo task, I have been 1/5 on the first round.



Make that 1/10. Moving on to the quests and then I will come back.


----------



## Chrisvee

xthebowdenx said:


> Make that 1/10. Moving on to the quests and then I will come back.


Boy that stinks.  Not nice interns!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Can someone clarify for me?  I've been reading and keeping up, but I think I'm not getting something.  Currently I've got Kanga and Roo on the hug quest, should be done in a little more than 3 hours.  I've also unlocked the Bounce Challenge, which I might have go tonight, but I'm not sure.

I did see there was a two hour solo event for Roo, but I feel like I did that already, while I was waiting for Kanga to finish whatever task she was on, so they could do the 6 hour hug, which by the way, that's not a hug, 6 hours of hugging, in this case, is Roo and his Mama shared a very extended nap!!!

Also, the honey pots.  Who collects those?

Thanks to all for the assist.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

All of the Winnie the Pooh characters (Tigger - if you bought him or used gems, Rabbit, Kanga, Roo and Eeyore - if you bought him or used gems). These are all 4 hour quests each for the rare item now.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

You need to get to where Roo finds Rabbit and they come up with a plan before the honey pots are unlocked to obtain. I can’t remember the names of the quests, but can find them out if you need


----------



## AJGolden1013

Disneyfansince82 said:


> You need to get to where Roo finds Rabbit and they come up with a plan before the honey pots are unlocked to obtain. I can’t remember the names of the quests, but can find them out if you need


Thank you!


----------



## KPach525

xthebowdenx said:


> And apparently the honey pot tasks don’t ALWAYS drop a token. Other than the 1st Roo task, I have been 1/5 on the first round.


A personal trick, I try to time these with other 4 hour tasks whether or not they earn EC. Then when you collect, only collect from one Pooh character at a time, collect a few other non-token characters, and repeat. While not fool-proof, it worked very well on night caps, and my first collection of hunny pots netted 4/5.


----------



## Chrisvee

KPach525 said:


> A personal trick, I try to time these with other 4 hour tasks whether or not they earn EC. Then when you collect, only collect from one Pooh character at a time, collect a few other non-token characters, and repeat. While not fool-proof, it worked very well on night caps, and my first collection of hunny pots netted 4/5.


Good tip — will Try it! My last three have netted nothing.


----------



## PrincessS121212

AJGolden1013 said:


> Can someone clarify for me?  I've been reading and keeping up, but I think I'm not getting something.  Currently I've got Kanga and Roo on the hug quest, should be done in a little more than 3 hours.  I've also unlocked the Bounce Challenge, which I might have go tonight, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I did see there was a two hour solo event for Roo, but I feel like I did that already, while I was waiting for Kanga to finish whatever task she was on, so they could do the 6 hour hug, which by the way, that's not a hug, 6 hours of hugging, in this case, is Roo and his Mama shared a very extended nap!!!
> 
> Also, the honey pots.  Who collects those?
> 
> Thanks to all for the assist.



If you look at the background of the quests on your quest list, you should see 2 different colors, quests with a honey yellow color and quests with a pale yellow color.  Quests with the pale yellow color, like the Bounce Challenge, do NOT move the event story line forward.  They only give you a chance at more EC.  The ones with the honey yellow background are essential to moving the event story line forward, and usually whatever quest is on the top of the quest list is the most important.
In your case, after the 6 hour quest, I believe you have a 2? hour quest with Roo, then a quest with Roo & Rabbit, which I think is 4 hours? and then another 2 hour solo quest for Roo which will go after the first honey pot for Pooh.  Once that task is complete, then all the Pooh characters can go after the honey pots (4 hours each for most of them).
This will also trigger the next heffalump quest (15 total, 5 every 2 hours) and allow you to build the Many Adventures of WtheP.


----------



## Busybee46

Chrisvee said:


> I’m amazed at people with millions in magic. I have 250-300k and can’t seem to get any higher. Of course I am way back before defeating Zurg.


It does get easier as you progress, you get more characters, attractions and concessions to help you earn what is needed. The people with millions have been playing a long time! I now need 300k to welcome Baloo, but his tokens will take a few days and by then I should have what I need. It does seem to work out. I got to half a million and decided to splurge on opening some land near Space Mountain for 150k. I just wish I could use magic rather than gems for Eeyore. I don't know how I can get to 275 without buying them :-(


----------



## JamesGarvey

JamesGarvey said:


> Current progress:
> 
> Tigger: 7 (ready for 8)
> Rabbit: 7 (ready for 8)
> Kanga: 7 (ready for 8)
> Eeyore: 4
> Roo: 3
> 
> EC: 33,604




Tigger: 7 (ready for 8)
Rabbit: 7 (ready for 8)
Kanga: 7 (ready for 8)
Eeyore: 5 (ready for 6)
Roo: 6

EC: 28,787
Honey pots: 10/20


----------



## silly.old.bear

xthebowdenx said:


> Make that 1/10. Moving on to the quests and then I will come back.


 

Ugh me too! I sent all 6 twice already and only got 1!


----------



## squirrel

Down to needing one more flute for Peter Pan!

Not sure I will get enough gems before the event ends to buy Eeyore.


----------



## Chrisvee

silly.old.bear said:


> Ugh me too! I sent all 6 twice already and only got 1!


I started with 3/4 but now I’ve really slowed down. I had one situation where I had three at the tree and came away 0/3.


----------



## tonga

My drop rates for the honey pots have been terrible.  Been sending all 5 characters and hit a stretch of 1/25 over the past couple days.


----------



## AJGolden1013

3/20 on honeypots, so yay progress....

Alien - collecting for 8
Peter Pan - ready for 3
Wendy - ready for 7
Sheer Khan - collecting for 10
Kanga - ready for 7
Roo - ready for 4
Tigger - ready for 7
Eyeore - ready for 5
Rabbit - ready for 8


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> A personal trick, I try to time these with other 4 hour tasks whether or not they earn EC. Then when you collect, only collect from one Pooh character at a time, collect a few other non-token characters, and repeat. While not fool-proof, it worked very well on night caps, and my first collection of hunny pots netted 4/5.


Your trick is "pooh".  You realize that, right?


----------



## JamesGarvey

supernova said:


> Your trick is "pooh".  You realize that, right?


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Finally finished up collecting the blue moon fabric for Sorcerer Mickey. Working on ropes now. Progress is 32/65, 30/30 and 3/15. How is everyone else doing on this costume?


----------



## CallieMar

I’m waiting to welcome Piglet now. Other than Eeyore who needs a few more thistles and hats, everyone else ready to go to level 6 but will stay at 5. I have 9 honeypots and 32k in EC. Drop rates for honeypots are somewhat terrible but not surprising since they’re supposed to be rare.  I have plenty of time to work on them which is good since I don’t have a lot of time to babysit the game at work. I expect the Pooh hats to be at least Epic once they unlock.


----------



## Aces86

Just saw the teaser trailer for “Christopher Robin”. Pooh looks like the old style Pooh! Will have to go see it.


----------



## Chrisvee

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Finally finished up collecting the blue moon fabric for Sorcerer Mickey. Working on ropes now. Progress is 32/65, 30/30 and 3/15. How is everyone else doing on this costume?


I’m 28/16/7 for Sorcerer Mickey but I have only been focusing on the ropes figuring Fantasmic and chests are good enough for fabric right now.

I have 27k EC, 13 books, max’d on honeydippers/combs.

8 honeypots and boy they take effort!

Tigger, Rabbit, and Kanga are at 6 (all ready for 7 but I’m holding off).

Eeyore is 5 and Roo is 4. Missing some stuff for both of them. I think I’d like to get Roo to 5 at least.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Your trick is "pooh".  You realize that, right?


Pure cockamamie pooh. I know it’s all about the algorithms. But eh it works most of the time, more of a mind trick


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Pure cockamamie pooh. I know it’s all about the algorithms. But eh it works most of the time, more of a mind trick


Yeah.  Your reward (or lack of) is pretty much determined the minute you send a character out on a task.  Regardless of what order you collect them in.


----------



## supernova

Oh, and just to rub it in... this was me yesterday, totally by accident, for literally five and a half hours.  And then today, back in Manhattan for work.  Oh cruel, cruel world.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Oh, and just to rub it in... this was me yesterday, totally by accident, for literally five and a half hours.  And then today, back in Manhattan for work.  Oh cruel, cruel world.
> View attachment 309923 View attachment 309924


Wish I could experience your '"accidents"!!!!  2 parks in 5 1/2 hours?  Sounds like a whirlwind trip.  Lucky!!!!


----------



## mmmears

How do you accidentally get to WDW?  Jealous here.


----------



## JamesGarvey

17/20 honey pots, all 5 characters on the task, i can almost promise you when i collect them in the morning, i'll be at least 1 short.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> 17/20 honey pots, all 5 characters on the task, i can almost promise you when i collect them in the morning, i'll be at least 1 short.



I'm at 14 honey pots.  Yesterday's drops were really good.  Today's were pretty bad.


----------



## squirrel

6/20 honeypots.

31/65, 9/30, 3/15 for Sorcerer Mickey


----------



## mikegood2

*Tigger* - Leveling to 8
*Kanga* - Level 7 - ready for 8
*Rabbit* - Level 8 - ready for 9
*Eeyore* - Level 6
*Roo* - Level 6

*11/20* Honeypots

*31K* Event Currency

And an impressive *0* Pooh books


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> How do you accidentally get to WDW?  Jealous here.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Wish I could experience your '"accidents"!!!!  2 parks in 5 1/2 hours?  Sounds like a whirlwind trip.  Lucky!!!!


I drove down to Ft. Lauderdale on Friday, and needed to fly back up for work Monday morning.  When I checked for flights, they were cheaper out of MCO instead of FLL, so I grabbed a rental car and headed up late-morning for the three hour haul to WDW.  Which was nothing after an 18+ hour drive from NYC to Ft. Lauderdale.  My annual pass expires on April 1st, so I figured I'd use it one last time.  Got to WDW around 3pm, and was intending to hit the Magic Kingdom first.  But while I was driving, I came to the Epcot sign, and decided to hit there first instead.  Had zero FastPasses, and there wasn't much available, so I just walked around both parks and took in the sights an sounds.  Had plenty of time to hit the other two, but I couldn't bring myself to go.  After leaving the Magic Kingdom, I walked around Wilderness Lodge for a bit, went to Disney Springs, then the Premium Outlets to check out the Disney clearance store.  Then drove back over to Bay Lake Tower for a lite dinner at Top of the World Lounge.

What I truthfully found on this visit is that I got very bored being there.  I think I've overdone it since this past September, and I'll be thankful for the break, since I won't be back until the end of this year.  The more I visit, the more I realize that the anticipation of being there far outweighs actually being there.  Burn out has set in.


----------



## 10CJ

Has anyone else installed the most recent update? I tho knit came out yesterday but I did not notice it until today. I am not sure what is different.


----------



## supernova

10CJ said:


> Has anyone else installed the most recent update? I tho knit came out yesterday but I did not notice it until today. I am not sure what is different.


I received mine over the weekend.  So far, the only difference I've noticed is that Sorcerer Mickey's position has been moved over from the far right to closer to the left in the costume shop.  It also allows for treasure chests to be hidden in the darkened areas of Adventureland once again.  Other than maybe a few random bug fixes (or more like the inclusion of bugs, knowing these interns), I don't know what else has been updated.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Oh, and just to rub it in... this was me yesterday, totally by accident, for literally five and a half hours.  And then today, back in Manhattan for work.  Oh cruel, cruel world.
> View attachment 309923 View attachment 309924



I was there Sunday too.   Started the day with a run called the Excalibur 10 miler over on the east coast in Viera.   Nice Medieval Times themed run.  Got to Animal Kingdom about 1:30 p.m.  Did FOP and then made my way over to Epcot for a few hours.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just to confirm, getting 20/20 honeypots time walls, so its time to farm EC until piglet unlocks


----------



## squirrel

Finally I have all the flutes for Peter Pan.  12 hrs to welcome him.


----------



## xthebowdenx

squirrel said:


> 6/20 honeypots.
> 
> 31/65, 9/30, 3/15 for Sorcerer Mickey



41/28/5 on sorcerer outfit

13 on honey pots


----------



## SunDial

19/6/7 on the Scorerer outfit.  

13 pots.


----------



## Acer

I have everyone not earning EC at home. Besides chip, dale, Pluto and Rex does anyone remember who else gets trophies. Thanks


----------



## Acer

Im 23/21/2 on sorcerer. 

Tigger 6
Eeyore 5
Kanga 6
Roo 6
Rabbit 7

20 honeypots
36,000 EC


----------



## danni918

Does anyone else have the problem of not being able to place an attraction because a character is in their way and wont move??!!  Swann and Will Turner keep having their dumb sword fight where I'm putting all my Pooh attractions and it wont allow me to build.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Acer said:


> I have everyone not earning EC at home. Besides chip, dale, Pluto and Rex does anyone remember who else gets trophies. Thanks



Buzz Lightyear 
Jessie 
Woody
Mr Ham 
Rex 
Green Army Man
Bo Peep
Chip and Dale
Tinkerbell 
Mickey 
Pluto 
Goofy 
Happy 
Dopey


----------



## JamesGarvey

And we have a trophy event, no idea on the rewards.


----------



## mikegood2

Knew there was something I missed in my progress update last night.

27/15/3 for Sorcerer Mickey I’m sure Fantastic would help, but I’m ok with my progress.

I actually like how they’ve approached Sorcery Mickey, for the most part. That said I think it woulda been a nice touch letting some of Mickeys friends help him out. Maybe have Donald and Daisy have a 12 hour group job? It would give characters like Pluto, Goofy something to do. At least Minnie collect event currency.

Also give the interns credit for not giving Mickey Event items to collect. I was convinced they were gonna do it. Be interesting to find out if sorcerer Mickey outfit helps collect anything.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> And we have a trophy event, no idea on the rewards.



1-10: 2,000 EC and honey pot trophy
11-50: 1,500 EC and honey pot trophy
51-150: 1,000 EC and honey pot trophy
151-350: 800 EC
351-600: 600 EC
601-1,000: 500 EC
1,001-2,000: 400 EC
2,001-3,000: 300 EC


Reminder to get out characters that earn trophies you may have "home" - Chip, Dale, Dopey, Happy, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Stats for me:

Step - waiting to welcome Roo (just got there)

Levels:
Eeyore: 4 (ready to move up)
Tigger: 6 (ready)
Kanga: 6 (ready)
Roo: Currently leveling up to 4
Rabbit: 6 (ready)

Items:
Honey pots: 10 /20

Red Fabric: 34 / 65
Blue Fabric: 18 / 30
Ropes: 13 / 15

EC: 29,100


----------



## lmmatooki

Got the notification to welcome Piglet this morning!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Hook, Happy, & Dopey all have Trophy tasks too FYI


----------



## karmstr112

Interns, please take a look at my trophy leader board, 24 minutes into the event and the leader has over 2,000 trophies, second place over 400. Seriously?!! My 8 had me all the way down at 133. Four hours in #1 = 2771, #2=436, #3=149, #4=124. Then we drop to #5=56 with everyone else below in rational numbers.
Granted the honey pot trophy isn't worth any of our time, but fair play should still count.


----------



## littlebearfan

karmstr112 said:


> Interns, please take a look at my trophy leader board, 24 minutes into the event and the leader has over 2,000 trophies, second place over 400. Seriously?!! My 8 had me all the way down at 133. Four hours in #1 = 2771, #2=436, #3=149, #4=124. Then we drop to #5=56 with everyone else below in rational numbers.
> Granted the honey pot trophy isn't worth any of our time, but fair play should still count.



I don’t understand how they could get so many!  Obviously have to be cheating somehow, I just can’t fathom how they do it.  Not that I really want to know anyway! 

I just checked and the #1 on my leaderboard only had 24 trophies.


----------



## Chrisvee

littlebearfan said:


> I don’t understand how they could get so many!  Obviously have to be cheating somehow, I just can’t fathom how they do it.  Not that I really want to know anyway!
> 
> I just checked and the #1 on my leaderboard only had 24 trophies.


Top on mine is 25. smh


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Granted the honey pot trophy isn't worth any of our time, but fair play should still count.


Wait, it's a trophy and not a concession stand?  Yeah, I'll be skipping this one.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ropes: 13 / 15


Nice job on the ropes.  I have been trying but Mickey has only returned one or two for me.  I just earned one in this morning's gift chest, and the card was red.  That explains why they have been so difficult for me.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Hook, Happy, & Dopey all have Trophy tasks too FYI


Thanks.  Time to return these otherwise useless dwarfs to my kingdom.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also give the interns credit for not giving Mickey Event items to collect. I was convinced they were gonna do it.



No, but they did leave his trophy task in there for this gold trophy thing.


----------



## Acer

One thing the update did was get rid of the ability to end tiggers book collections after 15 secs


----------



## McCoy

Acer said:


> One thing the update did was get rid of the ability to end tiggers book collections after 15 secs


I haven't tried with Tigger yet since the update, so what I'm saying may not even be applicable, but throughout the event I haven't been able to end the task early until he is actually at the bee.  So, if he has to run across the park, he hasn't been getting there in time to end the task early. Not sure if that might be what you're seeing.

EDIT: I was just able to test it, and confirmed this is still the case for me. I was not able to end the task early, but Tigger arrived to the bee when there were about 20 seconds left in the task, and I was then able to immediately end the task.


----------



## Acer

McCoy said:


> I haven't tried with Tigger yet since the update, so what I'm saying may not even be applicable, but throughout the event I haven't been able to end the task early until he is actually at the bee.  So, if he has to run across the park, he hasn't been getting there in time to end the task early. Not sure if that might be what you're seeing.
> 
> EDIT: I was just able to test it, and confirmed this is still the case for me. I was not able to end the task early, but Tigger arrived to the bee when there were about 20 seconds left in the task, and I was then able to immediately end the task.


That has always been the case for me as well. However, if Tigger was right next to a bee, you could have waited 15 secs and then clicked free. You could have done it if Tigger wasn't next to it, but like you said, you had to wait  
Now it doesn't even give the option to finish at 30 seconds


----------



## FoodLover

danni918 said:


> Does anyone else have the problem of not being able to place an attraction because a character is in their way and wont move??!!  Swann and Will Turner keep having their dumb sword fight where I'm putting all my Pooh attractions and it wont allow me to build.



Yep, I had the exact same problem recently.


----------



## McCoy

Acer said:


> That has always been the case for me as well. However, if Tigger was right next to a bee, you could have waited 15 secs and then clicked free. You could have done it if Tigger wasn't next to it, but like you said, you had to wait
> Now it doesn't even give the option to finish at 30 seconds


That's what I was trying to say in my edit, is that I was able to click the 'free' and finish the task early.  Go figure different people have different results with this game.


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> Got the notification to welcome Piglet this morning!


 
I got mine this afternoon.


----------



## Chrisvee

30k+ EC, 15 honeypots, 30/18/8 for Sorcerer Mickey, 17 books

No prayer to finish well in this trophy thing I don’t have enough characters.

Just had my first Roo wish!

Bees are gone.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

41/15/10 on fabrics and rope
27,000 EC
27 Honey Pots
4.6MM potion
Waiting on piglet
14 books

Anyone think there  is any sense to keep leveling up the Pooh characters until piglet comes ?  Mine are all at various stages and I’m holding them for now


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> 1-10: 2,000 EC and honey pot trophy
> 11-50: 1,500 EC and honey pot trophy
> 51-150: 1,000 EC and honey pot trophy
> 151-350: 800 EC
> 351-600: 600 EC
> 601-1,000: 500 EC
> 1,001-2,000: 400 EC
> 2,001-3,000: 300 EC
> 
> 
> Reminder to get out characters that earn trophies you may have "home" - Chip, Dale, Dopey, Happy, etc.


Thanks for the info.  Wow...kinda disappointing.  I waited to start because I thought a premium concession would be a prize.  Guess there isn't a reason to hold off.  Thanks again for the updates.


----------



## supernova

danni918 said:


> Does anyone else have the problem of not being able to place an attraction because a character is in their way and wont move??!!  Swann and Will Turner keep having their dumb sword fight where I'm putting all my Pooh attractions and it wont allow me to build.


That's the exact one that was giving me trouble, too.  If only I could find a way to block off most of my available space, those dummies would have to be fighting in a lagoon somewhere.


----------



## mmmears

I thought I'd chime in with my progress so far:

Items:
Honey pots: 20 /20

Red Fabric: 34 / 65
Blue Fabric: 8 / 30
Ropes: 11 / 15

EC: 31K

My Mickey needs to work harder I guess.  

Just mining items for characters and those books and stuff since I have the welcome Piglet quest at the top of my list now.


----------



## Busybee46

supernova said:


> That's the exact one that was giving me trouble, too.  If only I could find a way to block off most of my available space, those dummies would have to be fighting in a lagoon somewhere.


Yes I have had that. Now I fill empty space with burger stands or benches so that Will and Elizabeth have too somewhere else...


----------



## Busybee46

Eeyore level 1 ( I bought the Merryweather bundle, which also earned me 40 gems for completing the fairy set, so I could get him, seemed the only way)
Tigger level 6
Pooh has 9/20 pots
Kanga ready for level 6
Rabbit ready for level 7
Roo ready for level 4
33813 EC
Mickey has 28/65 red 13/30 blue and 5/15 rope
Really hoping this next streak reward will bring me Fantasmic, that would be great.

I am welcoming Baloo! Happy about that.

I am 25th on the striking gold board with 35 and loads of others with similar numbers, but the leader has 135, way ahead of everyone else. I went for Jumping Jellyfish, that's a small help, but the prizes are not great!

Looking forward to Piglet.


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> Yes I have had that. Now I fill empty space with burger stands or benches so that Will and Elizabeth have too somewhere else...


Come to think of it, Aladdin and Abu parking their backsides where ever they darn well please to share a meal has also prevented me from building attractions until the task completed.  So there are at least two.


----------



## lmmatooki

danni918 said:


> Does anyone else have the problem of not being able to place an attraction because a character is in their way and wont move??!!  Swann and Will Turner keep having their dumb sword fight where I'm putting all my Pooh attractions and it wont allow me to build.





supernova said:


> That's the exact one that was giving me trouble, too.  If only I could find a way to block off most of my available space, those dummies would have to be fighting in a lagoon somewhere.



That has been so irritating for me too!! I just placed concessions there as well for the time being!


----------



## squirrel

We need more land!  I hope they let us have some soon.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> That has been so irritating for me too!! I just placed concessions there as well for the time being!



I did the same thing.  Kept that swordfight away from the land I'm saving for this event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I did the same thing.  Kept that swordfight away from the land I'm saving for this event.


Kristoff and Sven always seem to be doing the 12hr serenade whenever I want to place something.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Playing offline from collecting the daily chest this morning until now paid off, #1 with 146 trophies, #10 is 26. Even with the most casual play over the next 3 days, should stay in the top 10 and nab that 2000 EC, pretty much a free gem for just remembering to hit airplane mode before opening the app.


----------



## aussiebill10

Just updated to new version now can’t access calendar as it’s saying I need to be connected to internet which I currently am
Turned off wifi and turned of phone all to no avail


----------



## supernova

squirrel said:


> We need more land!  I hope they let us have some soon.


I believe that after this event, we'll be fairly maxed out on space.  Granted, I think I have nearly one of every concession stand available in my park, so I could clear those away and still squeeze in maybe one.  But for the most part, they have all been placed in areas that are too small for attractions.  Now, if the interns would just shrink the footprint down to 4x4 instead of 5x5, I could fit more.


----------



## CallieMar

The last 3 honeypots dropped overnight! So now we wait.


----------



## xthebowdenx

And now I have 31 blue fabrics?


----------



## karmstr112

squirrel said:


> We need more land!  I hope they let us have some soon.



I'm with you, let's start a march "We want more land, we want more land"


----------



## ZellyB

Got Fantasmic!!


----------



## Acer

Ive just decided to level up everyone as much as I can until I start for Piglet. Why not


----------



## karmstr112

Busybee46 said:


> Eeyore level 1 ( I bought the Merryweather bundle, which also earned me 40 gems for completing the fairy set, so I could get him, seemed the only way)
> Tigger level 6
> Pooh has 9/20 pots
> Kanga ready for level 6
> Rabbit ready for level 7
> Roo ready for level 4
> 33813 EC
> Mickey has 28/65 red 13/30 blue and 5/15 rope
> Really hoping this next streak reward will bring me Fantasmic, that would be great.
> 
> I am welcoming Baloo! Happy about that.
> 
> I am 25th on the striking gold board with 35 and loads of others with similar numbers, but the leader has 135, way ahead of everyone else. I went for Jumping Jellyfish, that's a small help, but the prizes are not great!
> 
> Looking forward to Piglet.



I'm currently at:
Eyeore             4          ready to upgrade
Peter Pan         4          need 4 flutes
Roo                 5          ready to upgrade
Tiger               6          ready to upgrade
Kanga              6          ready to upgrade
Rabbit              8          need 3 carrots
Wendy             9          need 23 yarn, 16 ears

Sorcerer          need 24 red 21 blue 10 rope

Honeypots done


----------



## lmmatooki

My honeypots aren't really dropping for me...getting pretty frustrated. I only have 7 and I have been working on it since I got the notification at least 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## mmmears

It took me using up 4 of my store of platinum chests, but I finally got Fantasmic a few days ago.  Still really behind in the fabric hunt though.

I'll join in the "need more land" campaign.  I have one of each concession out right now and I can still fit in the last attraction for this event (unless it's unusually large) but I am missing 2 of the premium rides and it's still a tight fit.


----------



## LeCras

Eeyore - lvl 5
Tigger - lvl 5
Kanga - lvl 6
Roo - lvl 6
Rabbit - lvl 6

Peter Pan is lvl 6 and Wendy at 8 (both ready to level up) and all other characters are maxed out.

Got the last honey pot yesterday. Sorcerer Mickey is at 40/11/8. Just under 41k EC.


----------



## Ariel0111

lmmatooki said:


> My honeypots aren't really dropping for me...getting pretty frustrated. I only have 7 and I have been working on it since I got the notification at least 2 or 3 days ago.


Its so different how everyones drops are i got all honeypots pretty fast i wohld get 3-4 in each round atleast but my soceror drops are awful mickey refuses to drop and i dont have fantasmic despite buyin a platinum bundle plus a platinum chest ughhh


----------



## chelynnah

mmmears said:


> It took me using up 4 of my store of platinum chests, but I finally got Fantasmic a few days ago.  Still really behind in the fabric hunt though.
> 
> I'll join in the "need more land" campaign.  I have one of each concession out right now and I can still fit in the last attraction for this event (unless it's unusually large) but I am missing 2 of the premium rides and it's still a tight fit.


Ive got about one of each concession and decoration out, but will have to put away a few more  when the last attraction becomes available.  I also had to put away the giant Omnidroid attraction.  Apart from that I have every attraction available, and everything out and grouped by theme (I had to put Zootopia in Tomorrowland where I had the Omnidroid and that is messing with my head).  I don’t want my park to looks like a mishmash of stuff all Tetrised together.  I want it to look like a park.  I was pretty happy with my layout until this event where I’ve had to move and cram stuff, and lose an attraction while still trying to keep it looking nice.  They really need to stop releasing events until they can give us the land to put the attractions for it.  When we started we had land to spare, the land options were released well before we had enough to fill them.  So why can’t they carry on and keep us 1-2 spaces ahead of what will’just’ fit so we can design our parks to look nicer.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'll join in the "need more land" campaign.  I have one of each concession out right now and I can still fit in the last attraction for this event (unless it's unusually large) but I am missing 2 of the premium rides and it's still a tight fit.


Do you have all available land unlocked?  If so, then you might have more than one of each stand.  I have all attractions, including everything Merlin was offering, and I have land for two more attractions.


----------



## Chrisvee

Got all the honeypots!

23 books, 34k EC, Roo at 5, everyone else at 6, 33/19/10 for Sorcerer Mickey. Feeling pretty good!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Do you have all available land unlocked?  If so, then you might have more than one of each stand.  I have all attractions, including everything Merlin was offering, and I have land for two more attractions.



I do.  But I do have the stuff sorted by movie (well except the last Mulan thing I got in one of those special chests they gave out).  Alternately they could get rid of some of the curves and stuff in Tomorrowland, or reduce the size of the monster attractions.  I do have more than one of some concessions out, and some decorations (but those are only in places where nothing else fits) - the concessions are there to stop my pirates from occupying the land I'm saving for the next Pooh attraction though.

If I have mix it all up and make it look awful just to play then I guess I don't see the point of this game.  I thought part of it was to create a fun park.  Otherwise they could just place everything where it belongs and make us unlock them, but I'm not sure I'd be playing that game.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> If I have mix it all up and make it look awful just to play then I guess I don't see the point of this game.  I thought part of it was to create a fun park.  Otherwise they could just place everything where it belongs and make us unlock them, but I'm not sure I'd be playing that game.


At this point, I think even the interns have given up on the idea of this being a "build your own park" game.  It's really more about the storyline and completing tasks to move things along.


----------



## squirrel

I will have to go through my park and start getting rid of things.  It's looking like a disaster zone now that they have been making us cram everything in.  I don't have Fantasmic or the Jolly Roger (have it but no place to put it) in my park yet.

Would be nice to have some land so that I don't have to put it into storage and forget about putting it back when more land opens.


----------



## Chrisvee

mmmears said:


> I do.  But I do have the stuff sorted by movie (well except the last Mulan thing I got in one of those special chests they gave out).  Alternately they could get rid of some of the curves and stuff in Tomorrowland, or reduce the size of the monster attractions.  I do have more than one of some concessions out, and some decorations (but those are only in places where nothing else fits) - the concessions are there to stop my pirates from occupying the land I'm saving for the next Pooh attraction though.
> 
> If I have mix it all up and make it look awful just to play then I guess I don't see the point of this game.  I thought part of it was to create a fun park.  Otherwise they could just place everything where it belongs and make us unlock them, but I'm not sure I'd be playing that game.


I totally agree with this. If there’s not enough space for me to have a pleasing layout then it’s not as much fun. Trying to fit new attractions in just stresses me at this point. I had to put 5 away already for the Pooh event bc I’m still not past Zurg so I’m super space limited.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> At this point, I think even the interns have given up on the idea of this being a "build your own park" game.  It's really more about the storyline and completing tasks to move things along.


And making $$$$.  Don't forget that.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Chrisvee said:


> I totally agree with this. If there’s not enough space for me to have a pleasing layout then it’s not as much fun. Trying to fit new attractions in just stresses me at this point. I had to put 5 away already for the Pooh event bc I’m still not past Zurg so I’m super space limited.


I've put away 4 so far.  I figure after the Pooh event, I'm going to use the layout pictures @Immatooki was nice enough to share with us and redo my park.  Evidently, I can tighten it up a bit and still have a little room left over and still keep my themes together.  But I feel you, it's a little frustrating not having everything out.


----------



## mmmears

I have all my 100 Acre Woods characters at Level 6 ready for 7 (except Rabbit who is Level 7 ready for 8) and I guess I should just collect books and honey combs until the next part opens up and I can try to get Piglet.  I like that I'm not scrambling with this event even though I haven't had as much time to spend on the game as I had in the past.  Mickey's costume is still slow-going. I  just hope it's not necessary for this event since it's not likely I'll be finished with it in the next week.  I have to say I'm really enjoying seeing these little characters in my park.


----------



## AlohaBerry

supernova said:


> I believe that after this event, we'll be fairly maxed out on space.  Granted, I think I have nearly one of every concession stand available in my park, so I could clear those away and still squeeze in maybe one.  But for the most part, they have all been placed in areas that are too small for attractions.  Now, if the interns would just shrink the footprint down to 4x4 instead of 5x5, I could fit more.



I finally mothballed the unused Incredibles and land pig buildings. And how liberating!  So land schmand.... I will not let go of my waffle stand or picnic tables to dine on!


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I have all my 100 Acre Woods characters at Level 6 ready for 7 (except Rabbit who is Level 7 ready for 8) and I guess I should just collect books and honey combs until the next part opens up and I can try to get Piglet.  I like that I'm not scrambling with this event even though I haven't had as much time to spend on the game as I had in the past.  Mickey's costume is still slow-going. I  just hope it's not necessary for this event since it's not likely I'll be finished with it in the next week.  I have to say I'm really enjoying seeing these little characters in my park.



I’ve got mine at 7 or 8, with 3 ready to level and the other 2 will be ready before Piglet. I'm also planning on focusing on collecting books tomorrow, but will leve my Kanga before I go to bed. I also know that I won’t have the willpower and do something stupid like level another character tomorrow, so I'm planning on leveling my Hook to 10 when I wake up in the morning. That way I can't level another Pooh character tomorrow.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Okay... Now what has to be done to get Pooh's hats? 
It still says complete more tasks... 

My tallies:
Pooh - 41 sleeping caps, 20 honey pots, 15K EC
Rabbit + Kanga at level 5
Roo, Tigger , and Eyeore  at level 4
Piglet ready and waiting for 1d 4h


Also, has anyone else noticed how the DMK Fandom wiki isn't as up to date as usual?


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> Okay... Now what has to be done to get Pooh's hats?
> It still says complete more tasks...


I'm sure it'll unlock once we start working on Piglet.


----------



## Samkush

Acer said:


> Ive just decided to level up everyone as much as I can until I start for Piglet. Why not



Because they convert EC into gems after the event. Would rather have the gems first!


----------



## Samkush

Got Fantasmic on my first 50 gem chest yasssss!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Acer said:


> Ive just decided to level up everyone as much as I can until I start for Piglet. Why not



This is exactly, my approach. 



Samkush said:


> Because they convert EC into gems after the event. Would rather have the gems first!



It depends on how much EC it costs to level a character. I prefer to level more players up and use event time collecting more items for characters a the cost of only a few gems. That said I can understand why you prefer the gems.

It’s silly not to level Eeyore and Tigger if you want to, because they cost so little to level. At level 7 they both only cost 350 EC which means it only 1/6 or a gem to level them up to 8. I was probably cost me the equivalent of a gem to level them from one to eight!  

Kanga, Roo and Rabbit cost more, but still worth it to me.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> This is exactly, my approach.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how much EC it costs to level a character. I prefer to level more players up and use event time collecting more items for characters a the cost of only a few gems. That said I can understand why you prefer the gems.
> 
> It’s silly not to level Eeyore and Tigger if you want to, because they cost so little to level. At level 7 they both only cost 350 EC which means it only 1/6 or a gem to level them up to 8. I was probably cost me the equivalent of a gem to level them from one to eight!
> 
> Kanga, Roo and Rabbit cost more, but still worth it to me.


Plus you earn a gem (two in the case of premium characters) for leveling the characters up anyway!


----------



## Aces86

Just sent Eeyore to float. Sooo cute !


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Everyone ready for Piglet?

I’m a little nervous that he is going to be extremely tough to get. We will have just over 11 days to unlock him, build Pooh’s Hunnyhut and get the remaining 15 ear hats for Pooh. And we have 11 days to do just 3 remaining big tasks! I am thinking we are looking at Epic and Ledendary items from here on out.

Have all Pooh characters to level 5 ready for 6
Maxed out at 22 books
Maxed out on Honey Sticks and Dippers
45k EC 
46/65, 30/30 and 6/15 on Sorcerer Mickey costume
Staying in top 100 of golden mini event - just want the trophy

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## AJGolden1013

I want to play too please:

Pooh:  40/40 night caps, 21/20 honey pots
Piglet:  Waiting like the rest of you, 
Eyeore: ready for 6
Tigger: ready for 7
Kanga: ready for 8
Roo: ready for 6
Rabbit: collecting for 9

35,229 EC
4,100,599 Magic (maybe I can stay that high this time)

Hoping tomorrow is easy, because today was fairly crap.  Looking forward to getting Piglet and Pooh and hoping that the weekend is nicer to me than the week has been!  Wishing everyone a lot of luck with Piglet and Pooh!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> Just sent Eeyore to float. Sooo cute !


Love that animation too.  I think that will be his task in my park everyday after the event ends.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Everyone ready for Piglet?
> 
> I’m a little nervous that he is going to be extremely tough to get. We will have just over 11 days to unlock him, build Pooh’s Hunnyhut and get the remaining 15 ear hats for Pooh. And we have 11 days to do just 3 remaining big tasks! I am thinking we are looking at Epic and Ledendary items from here on out.
> 
> Have all Pooh characters to level 5 ready for 6
> Maxed out at 22 books
> Maxed out on Honey Sticks and Dippers
> 45k EC
> 46/65, 30/30 and 6/15 on Sorcerer Mickey costume
> Staying in top 100 of golden mini event - just want the trophy
> 
> How are the rest of you doing?


Wow!! Great progress.  I was happy with my 35k in event currency.  Now I think I might be playing slow.


----------



## hopemax

IOS: All honey pots collected. Tigger 7 collecting for 8.  Rabbit & Kanga 6 ready for 7.  Roo 5 ready for 6. Eeyore 5 collecting for 6.  27 out of 29 possible books.  Obviously not maxed out on honey sticks, 8 honeycomb.  40K EC. Sorcerer Mickey:  43/8/6

Windows:  All honey pots collected. Tigger, Rabbit, Kanga 6 ready for 7, Eeyore 5 ready for 6, Roo 4 ready for 5. 22 out of 27 books. Low on sticks, 10 honeycomb.  35K EC. Sorcerer Mickey: 34/13/9


----------



## JamesGarvey

JamesGarvey said:


> Tigger: 7 (ready for 8)
> Rabbit: 7 (ready for 8)
> Kanga: 7 (ready for 8)
> Eeyore: 5 (ready for 6)
> Roo: 6
> 
> EC: 28,787
> Honey pots: 10/20




Tigger: 8 (ready for 9)
Rabbit: 7 (ready for 8 - leaving him here for now)
Kanga: 7 (ready for 8- leaving her here for now)
Eeyore: 8
Roo: 8 (ready for 9 - leaving him here for now)

EC: 45,694
30 of current max 58 Books
Maxed on all current Pooh tokens
#4 in Striking Gold event w/ a 114 trophy cushion to stay in the top 10.


----------



## mikegood2

*


mikegood2 said:



Tigger - Leveling to 8
Kanga - Level 7 - ready for 8
Rabbit - Level 8 - ready for 9
Eeyore - Level 6
Roo - Level 6

11/20 Honeypots

31K Event Currency

And an impressive 0 Pooh books
		
Click to expand...



Eeyore* - Level 7 (ready for 8)
*Tigger* - Level 8 (ready for 9)
*Kanga* - Level 8 (ready for 9)
*Roo* - Level 7 (ready for 8)
*Rabbit* - Level 8 (ready for 9)

*20/20* Honeypots
*44K* Event Currency
*20* Pooh books


----------



## supernova

Eh, what the heck:

Eeyore - ready for 8
Tigger - ready for 8
Kanga - ready for 8
Roo - ready for 7
Rabbit - ready for 8

Have all of Pooh's items so far, waiting on starting the hats.

Would have leveled Roo up already, but I wound up bringing Wendy to 10 overnight, and then I just brought Peter Pan to 6.

15 books, so I'm hoping that is enough for Piglet today.

Red fabric - 44/65
Blue fabric - 25/30
Rope - 9/15
Come to think of it, this is the first and only time the fabric colors have actually made sense for a costume.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Hoping tomorrow is easy, because today was fairly crap.  Looking forward to getting Piglet and Pooh and hoping that the weekend is nicer to me than the week has been!  Wishing everyone a lot of luck with Piglet and Pooh!



Don't count on it.  There are still 11 days remaining to this event, just to welcome two characters and build one attraction.  Pooh's drop rate for his final 15 ear hat tokens doesn't look too promising!  Let's see what the interns have in store for us.


----------



## pooh'smate

So frustrated with the drops for Pooh's honeypots. After 24 hours of sending all the characters I only got one and only have 11 total. Ugh


----------



## Somnam

Anyone seen the post on the DMK reddit about activities for Pooh’s ear hats. Apparently, they are Rabbit + Tigger - Hop to the Challenge（4h), Kanga + Roo - Lend a Helping Hand（4h), Piglet + Eeyore - Work Together（4h).
So unless you have bought the premiums chances are slim you will get enough eat hats since you will have just Kanga and Roo to get them.

And as to how accurate this is, they also listed all of Piglets activities a day or two before he was available and all were correct.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

I was wrong about Piglet. Only 8 books and a reasonable amount of just rare items with plenty of characters having a chance at getting them. Maybe Pooh ear hats will be epic then. Liking this so far, but let’s see what the drop rates are. Also nice they are short tasks (2 hrs for hats, 4 hrs for scarves) not bad interns!


----------



## CallieMar

Somnam said:


> Anyone seen the post on the DMK reddit about activities for Pooh’s ear hats. Apparently, they are Rabbit + Tigger - Hop to the Challenge（4h), Kanga + Roo - Lend a Helping Hand（4h), Piglet + Eeyore - Work Together（4h).
> So unless you have bought the premiums chances are slim you will get enough eat hats since you will have just Kanga and Roo to get them.
> 
> And as to how accurate this is, they also listed all of Piglets activities a day or two before he was available and all were correct.



Yes I saw this in the fb group last night.  I followed it and was able to collect 4 scarves and one ear hat this morning. I also got Fantasmic in my platinum chest reward this morning! Happy Friday!


----------



## Disneyfansince82

CallieMar said:


> Yes I saw this in the fb group last night.  I followed it and was able to collect 4 scarves and one ear hat this morning. I also got Fantasmic in my platinum chest reward this morning! Happy Friday!



Smart. Nice thinking! Sounds like you are off to a great Friday already


----------



## AlohaBerry

Grateful that I got Piglet items from some of my character quests that I started before Piglet was released. So I started with 2 ears and one of the other item.

Grateful that none of the Piglet item quests overlap... Meaning I have about 9 quests going on now.

Grateful that the quests are relatively short.

Grateful that I had plenty of books.

Hopeful that I will actually get piglet and Pooh.

Optimism from your sister of perpetual positivity.

Status update
- All Pooh gang at level 5 and all but Tigger ready to level up.
- 35K EC


----------



## Kat2165

Kat2165 said:


> My past *three *platinum chests have all gotten me antler crown topiaries and it makes me want to punch someone.



Make that FOUR


----------



## supernova

I just welcomed Piglet this afternoon and now have him at Level 3.  I have the Pooh's Hunny Hut attraction in the process of being built, and now already have 4 of Pooh's ear hats.  By tomorrow I should be completed with Sorcerer Mickey's costume, which is great because this has been taking forever.  Oh, and I'm also working on writing my post for April Fool's Day.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I just welcomed Piglet this afternoon and now have him at Level 3.  I have the Pooh's Hunny Hut attraction in the process of being built, and now already have 4 of Pooh's ear hats.  By tomorrow I should be completed with Sorcerer Mickey's costume, which is great because this has been taking forever.  Oh, and I'm also working on writing my post for April Fool's Day.



Why are you working on writing your April Fool’s Day post? Everything in your post sound more than believable!


----------



## go oilers go

Finally welcoming Peter Pan!  That didn't take long


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I just welcomed Piglet this afternoon and now have him at Level 3.  I have the Pooh's Hunny Hut attraction in the process of being built, and now already have 4 of Pooh's ear hats.  By tomorrow I should be completed with Sorcerer Mickey's costume, which is great because this has been taking forever.  Oh, and I'm also working on writing my post for April Fool's Day.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Piglet drops have been awful. At least the tasks are short.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Piglet drops have been awful. At least the tasks are short.


Exactly.  The disappointment comes that much faster.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Well I finally got the pop up about Piglet. And then all of a sudden on my next drops I got 4 items. Must have been something with my game timer.


----------



## Chrisvee

xthebowdenx said:


> Piglet drops have been awful. At least the tasks are short.


Piglet is going to be my nemesis I see.

I have four ear hats but zero scarves to show in five hours.


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> I just welcomed Piglet this afternoon and now have him at Level 3.  I have the Pooh's Hunny Hut attraction in the process of being built, and now already have 4 of Pooh's ear hats.  By tomorrow I should be completed with Sorcerer Mickey's costume, which is great because this has been taking forever.  Oh, and I'm also working on writing my post for April Fool's Day.


Ok I admit you fooled me.


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> Piglet is going to be my nemesis I see.
> 
> I have four ear hats but zero scarves to show in five hours.


I am exactly right there with you.  Four hats, zero scarves.


----------



## AJGolden1013

6 ears and 4 scarves.....maybe by Sunday?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I just welcomed Piglet this afternoon and now have him at Level 3.  I have the Pooh's Hunny Hut attraction in the process of being built, and now already have 4 of Pooh's ear hats.  By tomorrow I should be completed with Sorcerer Mickey's costume, which is great because this has been taking forever.  Oh, and I'm also working on writing my post for April Fool's Day.





supernova said:


> I am exactly right there with you.  Four hats, zero scarves.


*Huh, I'm confused? *A few hours ago you said you had Piglet at level 3. Also, how did you get the Honey Hut if you didn’t have Piglet yet? I’m starting to think that you weren’t telling us the truth in one of your posts.

*EDIT: *I think I figured it out! I just reread your original post and you mentioned that you were working on writing your April Fools post. So the second post was your April Fools post, right? Good one, you almost had me convinced that you only had 4 hats and 0 scarfs! I’m gonna have to keep a better eye on you and make sure you don’t fool me again!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *Huh, I'm confused? *A few hours ago you said you had Piglet at level 3. Also, how did you get the Honey Hut if you didn’t have Piglet yet? I’m starting to think that you weren’t telling us the truth in one of your posts.
> 
> *EDIT: *I think I figured it out! I just reread your original post and you mentioned that you were working on writing your April Fools post. So the second post was your April Fools post, right? Good one, you almost had me convinced that you only had 4 hats and 0 scarfs! I’m gonna have to keep a better eye on you and make sure you don’t fool me again!


OK, it sounds like you missed the whole thing.  I just started making some of the most impossible statements I could by noon, an hour after Piglet was released.  The whole damn post was obviously a huge fib.  Which is why I tacked on the part of how I was also working on my April Fool's post.

Currently at 7 hats and 1 (lonely) scarf.  Alas...


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Why are you working on writing your April Fool’s Day post? Everything in your post sound more than believable!


I thought you caught on when you posted this.  Sorry you were duped.


mmmears said:


>





Chrisvee said:


> Ok I admit you fooled me.


These two, on the other hand, got it.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> OK, it sounds like you missed the whole thing.  I just started making some of the most impossible statements I could by noon, an hour after Piglet was released.  The whole damn post was obviously a huge fib.  Which is why I tacked on the part of how I was also working on my April Fool's post.
> 
> Currently at 7 hats and 1 (lonely) scarf.  Alas...





supernova said:


> I thought you caught on when you posted this.  Sorry you were duped.
> 
> 
> 
> These two, on the other hand, got it.



Sadly, you just shattered my believe that you were one of MPKs greatest players. I just assumed that you spend hundreds (or thousands) of gems to level your Piglet as quickly as possible, because I know that’s the way you like to play it. I know you like finishing things before everyone else and spend real money to do it! 



_*btw I obviously I knew the original post was a fib, although you did have me for about a second. I was just playing along with it. Sometimes sarcasm doesn’t play well on a message board. I may be dumb, but I’m not that dumb, lol.*_


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> _*btw I obviously I knew the original post was a fib, although you did have me for about a second. I was just playing along with it. Sometimes sarcasm doesn’t play well on a message board. I may be dumb, but I’m not that dumb, lol.*_



I got what you were doing!  I was LOLing that @supernova thought you were serious.


----------



## Araminta18

Ok, piglet's drops have been really good for me, oddly enough?  Currently at 7 scarves and 8 hats...  hopefully this doesn't jinx it!


----------



## Chrisvee

Ok things are improving. 5 scarves and 11 hats.

38/19/14 for Sorcerer Mickey.


----------



## Busybee46

So happy that I got Fantasmic in my streak reward chest!
This has been a good week - Baloo welcomed and now waiting on earning 500k magic for Big Thunder Mountain.

Pooh needs 15 ears
Eeyore level 3
Tigger ready for level 7
Kanga ready for level 6
Roo ready for level 6
Piglet needs 10 scarves and 7 ears
Rabbit ready for level 7
46317 EC
Mickey has 34/65 red 16/30 blue and 6/15 rope 
I have somehow got to no 2 in striking gold, so can put Mickey back to working on his costume now. 
No 1 is way ahead, but think I can stay in the top 10

Have a super Piglet weekend everyone!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Heading to bed in pretty good shape:
Pooh waiting on ears
Eeyore level 4, ready
Tigger level 5,ready 
Kanga level 5,ready
Roo level 3,ready
Piglet needs 3 scarves and 6 ears.  Should get him tomorrow if this pace keeps up!
Rabbit level 5,ready
64,983 EC

Mickey has 43/65 red 30/30 blue and 9/15 rope.  It will be a race to try to finish his costume before the event ends, but hopefully it will still be available when the event ends JIC.

Wendy level 6,ready
Peter Pan level 4,ready
TS Alien 9, need event to end so Buzz can go back to collecting alien ears so I can finally finish the alien off.


----------



## hopemax

My bedtime stats:

IOS: 6 scarfs / 10 ear hats
Windows: 8 scarfs / 7 ear hats


----------



## KPach525

Since I’m in the U.K. (feels like I always am during an event..) I’ll give my wake up stats instead of bedtime stats. It’s interesting how last night I felt ahead, but given 4 less hours of waking game time then, now I get an early jump? Now I’m just confusing myself... time for coffee

6 Scarves
7 Ear Hats
All WtP ready for level 7
35k in EC
25, 13, 8 for Sorceror Mickey


----------



## Ariel0111

This event has been amazing, had good drops for piglet n now in the process of welcoming. Wish i could say the same for Mickeys costume drops which is terrible


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I got what you were doing!  I was LOLing that @supernova thought you were serious.


With two different posts, one of them even edited, there's no way he's claiming that he was in on the joke all along...


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> TS Alien 9, need event to end so Buzz can go back to collecting alien ears so I can finally finish the alien off.


I got fed up while trying to collect for him and wound up just using elixirs.  Far better on my sanity, and at this point, there (still) isn't anything else to use them on anyway.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Woke up to enough tokens to welcome piglet, yay.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Currently at 8 scarves and 14 hats. Fingers crossed I’ll have Piglet running around by end of the day. 

Also, I’m 13 tokens away from Sorcerer Mickey.


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

They did not give me my honey pot for the striking gold event. I was already at 20. These prizes are not even worth it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

2 ears away from piglet.  Can someone post when the honey pot tasks start please?  I am getting the feeling that it is going to be a little difficult to get those 15 tokens


----------



## Chrisvee

5 scarves more...over on ears


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcoming Piglet brings a 2hr event task: Think Things Through


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> With two different posts, one of them even edited, there's no way he's claiming that he was in on the joke all along...


Come on @supernova, your seriously questioning if I was in on the joke all along? If that’s the case, you must think that you are much smarter than all of us and/or I’m pretty dumb. A big part of what you and I do in this thread is complain and have fun. In many cases we like being smart a**es or sarcastic and I thought it was fairly obvious that is what you and I were doing.

As far as editing a post goes, my device shows I didn’t edit either, but I’m not saying I didn’t. If that was the case it would have been a quick edit that I made within a minute or two or my post. I did not go back and edit my post after the fact and honestly I’m a little insulted that you insinuated that I might have.

Now if you post was made to mess with me and just continue the pre April Fools joke, I’ll admit you actually got me this time.


----------



## mikegood2

The scarf is what’s holding me back for welcoming Piglet. I finished collecting the ears, 15/14, over 12 hours ago, but my last 2 scarf drops have been terrible, I think 1/12. Currently at 10/14 and hope to complete today.


----------



## Allison

Ugh, I can't get any scarfs to drop.  This is going to take a while.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Come on @supernova, your seriously questioning if I was in on the joke all along? If that’s the case, you must think that you are much smarter than all of us and/or I’m pretty dumb. A big part of what you and I do in this thread is complain and have fun. In many cases we like being smart a**es or sarcastic and I thought it was fairly obvious that is what you and I were doing.
> 
> As far as editing a post goes, my device shows I didn’t edit either, but I’m not saying I didn’t. If that was the case it would have been a quick edit that I made within a minute or two or my post. I did not go back and edit my post after the fact and honestly I’m a little insulted that you insinuated that I might have.
> 
> Now if you post was made to mess with me and just continue the pre April Fools joke, I’ll admit you actually got me this time.


As you mentioned, sarcasm doesn't translate well into writing


----------



## supernova

Piglet's drops totally turned around for me.  By the time I woke up, I had all of the hats.  I am now juts two scarves away from completing the requirements, and with five characters possibly giving them in the next half hour, I should have him very soon.  I'm going to SLOWLY click on the checks, so that immediately after getting the second scarf, I'll start welcoming him and THEN clear the rest of the characters.  Maybe I'll get enough to move him to Level 2 pretty quickly.


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Piglet now!


----------



## SunDial

JamesGarvey said:


> Welcoming Piglet brings a 2hr event task: Think Things Through



Do Peter and Wendy give any drops for Piglet?  Finally got Peter to L3 and there is the 24 hour task for him and Wendy.  Don't want to send them on it if they will do anything for piglet. 

I am 1 ear and 4 scarfs away from Piglet.  Figure I will get him this evening.  

For Mickeys Sorcerers outfit I am at 26/9/14


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Piglet's drops totally turned around for me.  By the time I woke up, I had all of the hats.  I am now juts two scarves away from completing the requirements, and with five characters possibly giving them in the next half hour, I should have him very soon.  I'm going to SLOWLY click on the checks, so that immediately after getting the second scarf, I'll start welcoming him and THEN clear the rest of the characters.  Maybe I'll get enough to move him to Level 2 pretty quickly.



I just got 2/5 on scarfs, so I’m also 2 short. Just sent them all out on their 4h missions, so hopefully I’ll get atleast 2 in 4 hours. 

I also do the SLOW click thing when I'm close to leveling a character. I’m hoping I can also level mine to level 2 immediately after Piglets 2 hour welcome window.

*Does anyone know how the game decides if it’s going to count an extra item or not?* I’m cuttently 15/14 for Piglets ears, so it obviously registered an extra ear for me. Other times, the game will not give any extras. ex. I’m 1 common/uncommon items short and send 6 characters out on 2h missions to collect some item. Sometimes it will give me an extra, but most of the time it stops at the required amount. Is their a technique I’m missing that will allow me to collect an extra one or two.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Ugh, Piglet drops were okay for me yesterday, but I've gotten I think one thing today so far. Not looking good to welcome him today - I only have 4 hats and like 2 scarves.  So frustrating!!


----------



## Araminta18

Welcoming Piglet now!!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I just got 2/5 on scarfs, so I’m also 2 short. Just sent them all out on their 4h missions, so hopefully I’ll get atleast 2 in 4 hours.
> 
> I also do the SLOW click thing when I'm close to leveling a character. I’m hoping I can also level mine to level 2 immediately after Piglets 2 hour welcome window.
> 
> *Does anyone know how the game decides if it’s going to count an extra item or not?* I’m cuttently 15/14 for Piglets ears, so it obviously registered an extra ear for me. Other times, the game will not give any extras. ex. I’m 1 common/uncommon items short and send 6 characters out on 2h missions to collect some item. Sometimes it will give me an extra, but most of the time it stops at the required amount. Is their a technique I’m missing that will allow me to collect an extra one or two.


Usually when I've received that one extra item, I'll hold for the next round.  I don't think I've ever lost those random extra tokens.


----------



## PrincessP

[QUOTE="mikegood2, post: 58991438, member: 341006”]

*Does anyone know how the game decides if it’s going to count an extra item or not?* I’m cuttently 15/14 for Piglets ears, so it obviously registered an extra ear for me. Other times, the game will not give any extras. ex. I’m 1 common/uncommon items short and send 6 characters out on 2h missions to collect some item. Sometimes it will give me an extra, but most of the time it stops at the required amount. Is their a technique I’m missing that will allow me to collect an extra one or two.[/QUOTE]

It is sort of the opposite of the slow clicking method.

For example, if you needed 1 more piglet ear hat and you have 3 characters out trying to get them, all finishing at the same time....you could do the SLOW CLICKING method you mentioned until you get the one token needed in order to level/welcome Piglet. And immediately after leveling/welcoming, click remaining green checks in hopes of getting the next set of tokens to level up.

OR you could FAST CLICK on all 3 characters’ green checks so that the tokens that drop will all drop before the character book registers that they dropped. You know how they kind of float or bounce in the air right after they drop, then they “fly” over to the character book?  If they are still floating/bouncing, the character book doesn’t know you have them yet so more tokens can drop during that tiny span of time....giving you credit for more tokens. I don’t generally try more than 3 at a time. It is hard to click more than 3 check marks during this time span....and best to do if the green check characters are located very near each other....not on opposite sides of the park....b/c you have to click fast.

Fast click is ideally done when you are still trying for two types of tokens....b/c slow click method works great if you are about to welcome/level. But if you need 1 ear hat and 3 scarves, then you want to get credit for those extra ear hats that might drop when you cannot welcome/level right away b/c you might still have a few hours of waiting on scarf drops.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> *Does anyone know how the game decides if it’s going to count an extra item or not?* I’m cuttently 15/14 for Piglets ears, so it obviously registered an extra ear for me. Other times, the game will not give any extras. ex. I’m 1 common/uncommon items short and send 6 characters out on 2h missions to collect some item. Sometimes it will give me an extra, but most of the time it stops at the required amount. Is their a technique I’m missing that will allow me to collect an extra one or two.



The token isn’t registered until it goes into the storybook.  So say you need one scarf, but click on two tasks quickly and both give you a scarf. You’ll get the extra scarf. But if you click on a task that gives you a scarf  and wait for it to go into the storybook, hitting the max, then none of the other characters will drop a scarf unless you level up first. I usually click one at a time when I’m close to leveling.


----------



## mmmears

Real life got in the way of my playing the game yesterday, so I didn't get much done and dropped way down in the contest (which didn't really matter to me).  I just got the last scarf I needed and I am welcoming Piglet now.  

Sorcerer Mickey is coming along slowly with 43/65 and 18/30.  Getting Fantasmic in that chest did seem to speed it up a bit.  I have all the ropes as of this morning (But that was what I focused on when I was playing more often during the day back when this event began).


----------



## Chrisvee

mikegood2 said:


> I just got 2/5 on scarfs, so I’m also 2 short. Just sent them all out on their 4h missions, so hopefully I’ll get atleast 2 in 4 hours.
> 
> I also do the SLOW click thing when I'm close to leveling a character. I’m hoping I can also level mine to level 2 immediately after Piglets 2 hour welcome window.
> 
> *Does anyone know how the game decides if it’s going to count an extra item or not?* I’m cuttently 15/14 for Piglets ears, so it obviously registered an extra ear for me. Other times, the game will not give any extras. ex. I’m 1 common/uncommon items short and send 6 characters out on 2h missions to collect some item. Sometimes it will give me an extra, but most of the time it stops at the required amount. Is their a technique I’m missing that will allow me to collect an extra one or two.


I had the same situation and it was still there for me to use to level him up.

Piglet has arrived!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Usually when I've received that one extra item, I'll hold for the next round.  I don't think I've ever lost those random extra tokens.



Sorry, didn’t mean I’ve ever lost any that show as collected. When I level Piglet I’ll still have the extra item. I meant how does he game decide to cut off the ability to collect said item when you already have the max amount collected. Like others have said, you need to have multiple showing/floating/bouncing, before they get registered as collected.



PrincessP said:


> It is sort of the opposite of the slow clicking method.
> 
> For example, if you needed 1 more piglet ear hat and you have 3 characters out trying to get them, all finishing at the same time....you could do the SLOW CLICKING method you mentioned until you get the one token needed in order to level/welcome Piglet. And immediately after leveling/welcoming, click remaining green checks in hopes of getting the next set of tokens to level up.
> 
> OR you could FAST CLICK on all 3 characters’ green checks so that the tokens that drop will all drop before the character book registers that they dropped. You know how they kind of float or bounce in the air right after they drop, then they “fly” over to the character book?  If they are still floating/bouncing, the character book doesn’t know you have them yet so more tokens can drop during that tiny span of time....giving you credit for more tokens. I don’t generally try more than 3 at a time. It is hard to click more than 3 check marks during this time span....and best to do if the green check characters are located very near each other....not on opposite sides of the park....b/c you have to click fast.
> 
> Fast click is ideally done when you are still trying for two types of tokens....b/c slow click method works great if you are about to welcome/level. But if you need 1 ear hat and 3 scarves, then you want to get credit for those extra ear hats that might drop when you cannot welcome/level right away b/c you might still have a few hours of waiting on scarf drops.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.





CallieMar said:


> The token isn’t registered until it goes into the storybook.  So say you need one scarf, but click on two tasks quickly and both give you a scarf. You’ll get the extra scarf. But if you click on a task that gives you a scarf  and wait for it to go into the storybook, hitting the max, then none of the other characters will drop a scarf unless you level up first. I usually click one at a time when I’m close to leveling.



Thanks, that’s how I thought it worked and have done that in the past. For this event I’ve just noticed I haven’t been getting any in addition to the max items, even if I had multiple characters collecting said item and it could/should collect an additional item. I think the characters collecting those items are spread throughout the game more, so I’m not able to click on them fast enough.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Piglet will be finishing the 2 hour task shortly and then will be moved to level 2 immediately after.  Has anyone done anything else task wise that unlocks the honey pots?


----------



## ZellyB

These scarf drops are killing me.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay friends, so after 2 hour task once Piglet shows up, there's another 2 hour task, building Pooh's Hunny Hut is a 12 hour job, and the hephalumps are back with 4 hour wait times, between each set of five.


----------



## Lights

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay friends, so after 2 hour task once Piglet shows up, there's another 2 hour task, building Pooh's Hunny Hut is a 12 hour job, and the hephalumps are back with 4 hour wait times, between each set of five.



How much EC is Pooh’s Hunny Hut?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Lights said:


> How much EC is Pooh’s Hunny Hut?



15,000


----------



## Chrisvee

AJGolden1013 said:


> Piglet will be finishing the 2 hour task shortly and then will be moved to level 2 immediately after.  Has anyone done anything else task wise that unlocks the honey pots?


No and Piglet seems done for now. so I’m wondering if it’s tied to the honey hut.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay friends, so after 2 hour task once Piglet shows up, there's another 2 hour task, building Pooh's Hunny Hut is a 12 hour job, and the hephalumps are back with 4 hour wait times, between each set of five.



Thanks for the head's up.  I have him on his first 2 hour mission right now, and it's nice to have an idea of what's coming up next.


----------



## Ariel0111

The suggestions for slow clicks are right that is how i was able to level piglet for level 4 all in one day. Pooh hunny hut has 6 more hours to be build and my last set of heffalumps are in 3.5  hours, hopefully poohs token is unlocked then? Piglet does not have any event related tasks except the 2hr one, after level 4 there is a 4 hour nonevent task.


----------



## hopemax

If you were wondering where all your "bad luck" regarding Piglet drops went, it went to my game.  I just hit the Welcome button on my Windows game, and in my IOS game I am still 2 scarfs away and my next collection is in 3 hours. The only good news is after I Welcomed Piglet in Windows I "fast clicked" the other people collecting scarfs and I got 3 of them.


----------



## mmmears

So I guess we will have to wait until Pooh's Hunny Hunt finishes before the story can progress and we can start looking for those Pooh ears.  Or do people think that something interesting will happen after all the Heffalump balloons are tapped?


----------



## Allison

Dang.  Playing Friday and Saturday and still only 8 of 14 scarfs.


----------



## luther10

mmmears said:


> So I guess we will have to wait until Pooh's Hunny Hunt finishes before the story can progress and we can start looking for those Pooh ears.  Or do people think that something interesting will happen after all the Heffalump balloons are tapped?


To answer your question, nothing happened after catching all 3 groups of Heffalump balloons.  I have 90 minutes left till the Honey Hunt is done building, so I'll let you guys know what happen next...


----------



## supernova

So there was a time that I was comfortably over 50,000 in event currency.  And then I welcomed Piglet.  And started building the Hunny Hut.  Now I'm back in the 30,000's.  And of course, there's Pooh at some point.  Oh well.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> So there was a time that I was comfortably over 50,000 in event currency.  And then I welcomed Piglet.  And started building the Hunny Hut.  Now I'm back in the 30,000's.  And of course, there's Pooh at some point.  Oh well.



Hey, you're way ahead of me.  I'm at 25K right now.  So you might be doing really well all things considered.


----------



## lmmatooki

Piglet's scarves are still a nightmare for me...my 3rd round of collections for it and I still need 2 more. Ugh.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So there was a time that I was comfortably over 50,000 in event currency.  And then I welcomed Piglet.  And started building the Hunny Hut.  Now I'm back in the 30,000's.  And of course, there's Pooh at some point.  Oh well.


Just came on to basically post the same thing.

Would like to be a little farther along, but Hunny Hut should be ready mid-morning. Also, should be able to level Piglet to level 3 before I go to bed. The funny thing is as frustrated as I was getting with my scarf drops when trying to welcome Piglet, my luck has completely changed. Got the Scarf I needed to level to 2 and got the 2 I needed for level 3 less than a minute later. Now I’m waiting for my ears.


----------



## luther10

luther10 said:


> To answer your question, nothing happened after catching all 3 groups of Heffalump balloons.  I have 90 minutes left till the Honey Hunt is done building, so I'll let you guys know what happen next...


After the Honey Hunt 12-hour construction, Piglet has a solo 4-hour quest with the first Pooh Ear token drop.  And I assume after this one, all the other characters can start collecting that token...


----------



## Disney_Alli

I haven't posted on this thread before but I've been playing since the beginning (625 days total apparently and I know there have been some in the middle where I missed) I always feel at a disadvantage during events because I work 6pm to 6am so it's hard for me to stay up until things unlock at 9am. I finally welcomed Piglet and he has 30-odd minutes left in his first quest. I don't know if I'll be able to start building Pooh's Hunny Hunt before I head to bed. Just as I'm starting to close gaps on timed events I head to bed and loose ground all day which is frustrating. I've gone to bed in the top group during events and dropped out of them before they ended. Oh well.

I'm finally making some progress on Sorcerer Mickey I have 44/65 10/30 4/15 but I keep getting total trash in my Platinum Chests. The free one the other day netted me that stupid potted plant. I have 6 in my inventory and I'm missing some key pieces like Zootopia racetrack and Fantasmic but I'm still getting crap which is so frustrating! I can't even remember the last time I got a concession stand in one!


----------



## Allison

lmmatooki said:


> Piglet's scarves are still a nightmare for me...my 3rd round of collections for it and I still need 2 more. Ugh.


I have been trying for 2 days keeping them collecting all the time  and still need 3 more.


----------



## supernova

Ariel0111 said:


> The suggestions for slow clicks are right that is how i was able to level piglet for level 4 all in one day. Pooh hunny hut has 6 more hours to be build and my last set of heffalumps are in 3.5  hours, hopefully poohs token is unlocked then? Piglet does not have any event related tasks except the 2hr one, after level 4 there is a 4 hour nonevent task.


Wait... so you're suggesting that the way we click the check marks will go into the game and change the pre-determined award?  Because I was about to post MY theory that crossing one's fingers as you are clearing check marks will improves our changes of getting an award that was also pre-determined the minute we started the task.  But now suddenly my theory sounds pretty silly.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Alli said:


> I'm finally making some progress on Sorcerer Mickey I have 44/65 10/30 4/15 but I keep getting total trash in my Platinum Chests. The free one the other day netted me that stupid potted plant. I have 6 in my inventory and I'm missing some key pieces like Zootopia racetrack and Fantasmic but I'm still getting crap which is so frustrating! I can't even remember the last time I got a concession stand in one!


If there are two attractions you still need, why are you bothering to hold onto the chests in storage?  Just clear them out already.  I mean, I realize that there's a solid chance that you won't get either attraction.  But your odds are still better at winning at least one by OPENING the chests.  Keeping them in storage is a guaranteed 0% odds of winning either attraction.  I say it's time to give up on the unnecessary hoarder mentality already.


----------



## Ariel0111

supernova said:


> If there are two attractions you still need, why are you bothering to hold onto the chests in storage?  Just clear them out already.  I mean, I realize that there's a solid chance that you won't get either attraction.  But your odds are still better at winning at least one by OPENING the chests.  Keeping them in storage is a guaranteed 0% odds of winning either attraction.  I say give up on the unnecessary hoarder mentality already.



Thats right, after the 4 hour piglet task you get the welcome winnie part. There are 3 quests for the honey pot for 4 hrs, kanga and roo, rabbit and tiger, eeyore and piglet. Pretty good event!


----------



## supernova

If my math is correct, by the time this month's amber chests are done, we should all pretty much have Sorcerer Mickey.  So it was more of a gift on the intern's part, after what they did to us with Grumpy during the last event.


----------



## Chrisvee

Pooh characters are off in their four hour quest for the 2nd earhat. I see they are now selling Pooh for cash.

Can anyone provide guidance in how much EC to accumulate beyond paying for Pooh? I’m trying to figure out who I can turn loose to gather magic instead.


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> Pooh characters are off in their four hour quest for the 2nd earhat. I see they are now selling Pooh for cash.
> 
> Can anyone provide guidance in how much EC to accumulate beyond paying for Pooh? I’m trying to figure out who I can turn loose to gather magic instead.


There really isn't any set rule.  It's 2000 event currency for 1 gem, I believe.  So it's what you want to try to gather before the event ends, plus the characters you want to level up using the currency rather than magic.  Totally your call.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Started the ear hat rounds.  Everyone is ready to level up except for piglet, which is fine, and then once Pooh Bear shows up, I’ll just play normally I guess?  I’m excited about the current streak for the calendar rewards. I’m no where near close to sorcerer mickey’s costume but I do have fantastic. (I totally cheated and bought it, hoping to get splash mountain instead, oh well). Here’s to hopefully welcoming Pooh Bear quickly and I will say I do like how they spaced out his tokens.  Gather them slowly through the event, that was a nice change/detail.


----------



## SunDial

I have Piglet at 4 and about 40 minutes to finish the Honey Hunt.  Then I can start working on Pooh.


----------



## SunDial




----------



## AJGolden1013

Anyone else not have Pooh stuck in the tree?  They are now working on gathering ears in pairs.  However, no Pooh Bear.....


----------



## JamesGarvey

He's fully inside the tree now. It said in Rabbit's dialogue.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> If my math is correct, by the time this month's amber chests are done, we should all pretty much have Sorcerer Mickey.  So it was more of a gift on the intern's part, after what they did to us with Grumpy during the last event.



Eh, I'm pessimistic about it.  I don't have Fantasmic in either game.  In IOS, I am 42 pieces of fabric away.  In Windows, I am 48 pieces away.  I can't even get red pieces to drop after overnight collections.  There are 9 days of event left.  We can see 6 days on the calendar, I expect the beginning of April will start with 1 chest, 2 chests, 1 chest.  So 11 more chests, or 22 pieces of fabric.  So I will still need 20 and 26 pieces to collect over 9 days.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Wish granter event that gives event currency and books in varying amounts and a 1 set of Pooh ears at every tier.


----------



## JamesGarvey

hopemax said:


> Eh, I'm pessimistic about it.  I don't have Fantasmic in either game.  In IOS, I am 42 pieces of fabric away.  In Windows, I am 48 pieces away.  I can't even get red pieces to drop after overnight collections.  There are 9 days of event left.  We can see 6 days on the calendar, I expect the beginning of April will start with 1 chest, 2 chests, 1 chest.  So 11 more chests, or 22 pieces of fabric.  So I will still need 20 and 26 pieces to collect over 9 days.




It's permanent content, not event limited, so you can just keep sending Mickey to grind tokens til it happens.


----------



## Arnavdudi

I think Sorcerer Mickey will turn gems after the event.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wait... so you're suggesting that the way we click the check marks will go into the game and change the pre-determined award?  Because I was about to post MY theory that crossing one's fingers as you are clearing check marks will improves our changes of getting an award that was also pre-determined the minute we started the task.  But now suddenly my theory sounds pretty silly.



Yep your theory does sound silly!

I thought everyone knew it was fingers crossed, game flipped upside down and hopping on one foot that while clicking on the box that increases your odds. If you also cross your toes you can get a 100% drop rate, but I broke my toe doing it, so I had to stop.


----------



## squirrel

Help!  I just started welcoming Piglet but now none of the characters have any of the items need to collect for him to level him up.  I have exited out of the game and then restarted it but still nothing for Piglet.

I figured it out.  When Piglet was finally done.  I had enough of the scarves and ears to level up to level 2, even though they didn't show up when I first was trying to welcome him.


----------



## 2010_Bride

I want to level Wendy up. Do any of her tokens conflict with any event tokens?


----------



## LindseyJo22

Finally welcomed Piglet and sent him on his 2 hr task.  Still have like 37,000 event currency, so that's pretty good I think. Will hopefully be able to build the building overnight and then get to the hat collecting.  Piglet drops were kind of bad, so now I feel behind, but overall I'm still doing fairly well in comparison to other events so far!


----------



## CallieMar

Working on Pooh’s hats now. This will be very tough for those who don’t have either Eeyore or Tigger (preferably both) since they’re all joint tasks and there’s only one pair that doesn’t use premium characters. Drops are epic.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Disney_Alli said:


> I haven't posted on this thread before but I've been playing since the beginning (625 days total apparently and I know there have been some in the middle where I missed) I always feel at a disadvantage during events because I work 6pm to 6am so it's hard for me to stay up until things unlock at 9am. I finally welcomed Piglet and he has 30-odd minutes left in his first quest. I don't know if I'll be able to start building Pooh's Hunny Hunt before I head to bed. Just as I'm starting to close gaps on timed events I head to bed and loose ground all day which is frustrating. I've gone to bed in the top group during events and dropped out of them before they ended. Oh well.
> 
> I'm finally making some progress on Sorcerer Mickey I have 44/65 10/30 4/15 but I keep getting total trash in my Platinum Chests. The free one the other day netted me that stupid potted plant. I have 6 in my inventory and I'm missing some key pieces like Zootopia racetrack and Fantasmic but I'm still getting crap which is so frustrating! I can't even remember the last time I got a concession stand in one!


Hi.  I completely understand where you are coming from on the graveyard shift comment.  I've been volunteering overnight (10pm-7am) for the last 2 weeks and it has really thrown me off on this game.  It feels like I'm about half a day off from everyone, just started building Pooh's Hunny Hut.  But it sounds like you are holding your own.  And as far as the Platinum chests go.....still waiting on Splash Mountain and I've been playing almost from the beginning too.  So no worries.....it's a cute event and we'll get thru it...just maybe while everyone else is sleeping!!!  And this forum has really paid off this time with info about who and when to send characters out.  So we have that in our favor too.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> Working on Pooh’s hats now. This will be very tough for those who don’t have either Eeyore or Tigger (preferably both) since they’re all joint tasks and there’s only one pair that doesn’t use premium characters. Drops are epic.


It's really a shame the interns did that.  I have both of the characters, but I still think they shouldn't have made it that difficult for people.  Especially since the rest of the event has run so effortlessly.  I hope everyone has a real chance of getting Pooh without having to purchase him outright.


----------



## Dan Broersma

CallieMar said:


> Working on Pooh’s hats now. This will be very tough for those who don’t have either Eeyore or Tigger (preferably both) since they’re all joint tasks and there’s only one pair that doesn’t use premium characters. Drops are epic.


Could you let us know what level the characters need to be at? Sorry if this is already dressed but I haven't kept up with this forum as well as I probably should have to see if they were there.

Or at least what level you have them at so that we know at least one spot where they work to get their jobs done.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yep your theory does sound silly!
> 
> I thought everyone knew it was fingers crossed, game flipped upside down and hopping on one foot that while clicking on the box that increases your odds. If you also cross your toes you can get a 100% drop rate, but I broke my toe doing it, so I had to stop.


Me?  I click my heels together three times.  Always seems to get me where I'm going.


----------



## CallieMar

Dan Broersma said:


> Could you let us know what level the characters need to be at? Sorry if this is already dressed but I haven't kept up with this forum as well as I probably should have to see if they were there.
> 
> Or at least what level you have them at so that we know at least one spot where they work to get their jobs done.



I have everyone at level 5 except Piglet who is at level 4.

Tasks for Pooh ears:
Kanga and Roo - 4 hrs
Piglet and Eeyore - 4 hrs
Rabbit and Tigger - 4 hrs


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> I want to level Wendy up. Do any of her tokens conflict with any event tokens?


None.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

Mickey has not had more than about 30 seconds between 2, 4 and 8 hour tasks for fabric. I am getting close. 60/65 red, 30/30 blue and 13/15 ropes. Almost there Mickey...you can do it! For anyone wondering, I worked on blue non-stop first, then have him working on ropes while doing 1 overnight red task. Fantasmic drops nearly every time for those of you that have it. And my amber chests award normally 2 red fabric per day. This was an epic grab, but it has been rewarding at least...until the costume does nothing like so many others. I should get it before the event ends and I didn’t think that was possible when I first saw the tokens needed. 

Anyone else close or have the costume yet?


----------



## mikegood2

CallieMar said:


> Working on Pooh’s hats now. This will be very tough for those who don’t have either Eeyore or Tigger (preferably both) since they’re all joint tasks and there’s only one pair that doesn’t use premium characters. Drops are epic.





Windwaker4444 said:


> It's really a shame the interns did that.  I have both of the characters, but I still think they shouldn't have made it that difficult for people.  Especially since the rest of the event has run so effortlessly.  I hope everyone has a real chance of getting Pooh without having to purchase him outright.



No need to worry about Pooh. Just got a pop up and for the *LOW LOW Price* of *$14.99* you can get Pooh, Pot of Honey stand and 100 gems. Feel free to question my judgement, but I’m not gonna bit on this deal.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> No need to worry about Pooh. Just got a pop up and for the *LOW LOW Price* of *$14.99* you can get Pooh, Pot of Honey stand and 100 gems. Feel free to question my judgement, but I’m not gonna bit on this deal.


Always makes me wonder who the Panicky Petes are who already pulled the trigger on this deal.


----------



## supernova

Disneyfansince82 said:


> Mickey has not had more than about 30 seconds between 2, 4 and 8 hour tasks for fabric. I am getting close. 60/65 red, 30/30 blue and 13/15 ropes. Almost there Mickey...you can do it! For anyone wondering, I worked on blue non-stop first, then have him working on ropes while doing 1 overnight red task. Fantasmic drops nearly every time for those of you that have it. And my amber chests award normally 2 red fabric per day. This was an epic grab, but it has been rewarding at least...until the costume does nothing like so many others. I should get it before the event ends and I didn’t think that was possible when I first saw the tokens needed.
> 
> Anyone else close or have the costume yet?


Don't knock yourself out yet.  You still have a whole week's worth of chests, so they will help you complete the costume.


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> He's fully inside the tree now. It said in Rabbit's dialogue.



Thank you. I didn’t read the dialogue, next time I know.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Thank you. I didn’t read the dialogue, next time I know.


When I tell you that I have never ONCE, since the very beginning of the game, read any of the dialogue cut scenes, I just click on through them and keep the game going.  Hasn't stopped me yet or kept me from appreciating the game.  Don't need the backstory.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> Working on Pooh’s hats now. This will be very tough for those who don’t have either Eeyore or Tigger (preferably both) since they’re all joint tasks and there’s only one pair that doesn’t use premium characters. Drops are epic.



It's going to be really, really hard for those of us who have Eeyore and Tigger.  Or maybe I'm just off to a bad start, but after the first run-though of the 3 four-hour quests I'm 0 for 3 with Pooh's ears.


----------



## Araminta18

mmmears said:


> It's going to be really, really hard for those of us who have Eeyore and Tigger.  Or maybe I'm just off to a bad start, but after the first run-though of the 3 four-hour quests I'm 0 for 3 with Pooh's ears.



Don't give up hope!  I was 0 for 3 after my first 4 hours, but then in the second 4 hours I got 2 ears.  Hopefully it picks up for you too!


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> It's going to be really, really hard for those of us who have Eeyore and Tigger.  Or maybe I'm just off to a bad start, but after the first run-though of the 3 four-hour quests I'm 0 for 3 with Pooh's ears.


Same here on the first run thru 0 - 3.


----------



## Disney_Alli

supernova said:


> If there are two attractions you still need, why are you bothering to hold onto the chests in storage?  Just clear them out already.  I mean, I realize that there's a solid chance that you won't get either attraction.  But your odds are still better at winning at least one by OPENING the chests.  Keeping them in storage is a guaranteed 0% odds of winning either attraction.  I say it's time to give up on the unnecessary hoarder mentality already.



That's true. I was saving them when there wasn't anything premium I needed. I've opened 3 or 4 since I started missing pieces but I never get anything. Maybe when these chests I'm working on are done I'll open one.


----------



## supernova

Remember folks, the interns are the ones programming this game.  Do you think they would start things off with really great ear hat returns on the same day they offer the character for $15?  We still have over a week left.  Plenty of time.  Even at three drops a day, we're good in five days.  Relax everyone.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Remember folks, the interns are the ones programming this game.  Do you think they would start things off with really great ear hat returns on the same day they offer the character for $15?  We still have over a week left.  Plenty of time.  Even at three drops a day, we're good in five days.  Relax everyone.



Totally agree.  Just thinking that if it's slow going for me with both premium characters it's going to tough for people who don't have them.


----------



## CallieMar

supernova said:


> Remember folks, the interns are the ones programming this game.  Do you think they would start things off with really great ear hat returns on the same day they offer the character for $15?  We still have over a week left.  Plenty of time.  Even at three drops a day, we're good in five days.  Relax everyone.



Yep. The drop rate for the villain in previous events has always sucked the first 1-2 days. At least this time we only need to focus on hats.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> Yep. The drop rate for the villain in previous events has always sucked the first 1-2 days. At least this time we only need to focus on hats.



Very true.  I like how we have been gathering items for Pooh all along in this event, rather than finally getting to try to find all the items at the last minute.


----------



## mmmears

I have 3/15 ear hats as of now.  So that's 2 out of 9 rounds (since the first one came from Piglet's quest.)  Not great, but at least something dropped today.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> Remember folks, the interns are the ones programming this game.  Do you think they would start things off with really great ear hat returns on the same day they offer the character for $15?  We still have over a week left.  Plenty of time.  Even at three drops a day, we're good in five days.  Relax everyone.



Also, we got one ear hat from Piglets initial quest which opened their collection ability, and it looks like we all will get one regardless of where we place for the happiness mini event. So we really only have to source 13, not 15.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Always makes me wonder who the Panicky Petes are who already pulled the trigger on this deal.


Lols....Panicky Pete...where do you get this stuff???  Sounds like someone that Woody should be guarding the bank from.  Panicky Pete...ha ha ha...


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Also, we got one ear hat from Piglets initial quest which opened their collection ability, and it looks like we all will get one regardless of where we place for the happiness mini event. So we really only have to source 13, not 15.


Yep, there you go.  So they cut us down by nearly 1/5 of the requirements.  Even if it takes people up until a day before the event ends, doesn't really make much difference.  I'm sure Gameloft is just dying to hear the little chime with each $15 dollar purchase.  Well, you're not getting my money, interns.  Eight full days to go.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Lols....Panicky Pete...where do you get this stuff???  Sounds like someone that Woody should be guarding the bank from.  Panicky Pete...ha ha ha...



First off, I do appreciate alliteration.

Second, yes, well last time I referred to these unidentified people as "panicky idiots" and someone took offense.  As if I called them outright.  Which I obviously didn't.  Believe me, anyone who dropped $15 the day the offer became available, nine days before the event ends, is still a panicky idiot.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I AM WELCOMING PETER PAN. I REPEAT I AM WELCOMING PETER PAN!!!

Sorry I got very excited about that! I got bupkiss from my first round of Pooh collection so I needed to be happy about something and then there was Peter! I have enough Gems for Captain Hook too but I'm going to wait until after the event for him.


----------



## flav

Does anyone know what is the minimum level the characters have to be to welcome Winnie the Pooh?
I have everyone at 5 except for Piglet whom I welcomed this morning. TIA

Edit: I do not have Eeyore or his house.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Alli said:


> I AM WELCOMING PETER PAN. I REPEAT I AM WELCOMING PETER PAN!!!


I'm fighting to get him to Level 6, and at this point, I'm sorry I welcomed him in the first place.


----------



## supernova

flav said:


> Does anyone know what is the minimum level the characters have to be to welcome Winnie the Pooh?
> I have everyone at 5 except for Piglet whom I welcomed this morning. TIA
> 
> Edit: I do not have Eeyore or his house.


Piglet needs to be at 2 or 3 (I'm honestly not keeping track or following along too closely).  He's the one who gets the solo task of trying to free Pooh to give you your first ear hat, and then the others can join in the fun.  I have everyone at 7, but I'm sure they don't need to be quite so high.


----------



## Disney_Alli

supernova said:


> I'm fighting to get him to Level 6, and at this point, I'm sorry I welcomed him in the first place.



Since at one point I had all my characters maxed out I'm just excited to be collecting tokens again and - I'm assuming - having some quests



supernova said:


> Piglet needs to be at 2 or 3 (I'm honestly not keeping track or following along too closely).  He's the one who gets the solo task of trying to free Pooh to give you your first ear hat, and then the others can join in the fun.  I have everyone at 7, but I'm sure they don't need to be quite so high.



Just level 2 for Piglet


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> I have 3/15 ear hats as of now.  So that's 2 out of 9 rounds (since the first one came from Piglet's quest.)  Not great, but at least something dropped today.



I am also at 3/15.  My collection has been after piglet 0/3,  1/3,  1/3.  Lets see what a new day brings.


----------



## supernova

OK, just checked my Mickey stock.  Need 9 red fabric and 3 ropes.  No problem completing him by Thursday at the latest.


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> Remember folks, the interns are the ones programming this game.  Do you think they would start things off with really great ear hat returns on the same day they offer the character for $15?  We still have over a week left.  Plenty of time.  Even at three drops a day, we're good in five days.  Relax everyone.



At the end of the wish quest we get 1 pooh ear if you are in the top 3000, so that's only 13 we need to ear via tasks. FYI if you want to buy Pooh with gems now [needing 14 hats] it is 564 gems.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Plus you earn a gem (two in the case of premium characters) for leveling the characters up anyway!



You earn a gem for leveling up the character during anon-event anyway.  So you are in essence potentially giving up a gem or two through the event currency conversion by upgrading characters more than you need to during an event. 


My Piglet drops were pathetic. I have about an hour left to welcome him. I guess after his quests, and the 12 hour build poohs hunny pot, I won't get much more activity until tomorrow.   Still a bit worried about Mickey. 35/65 24/30 5/15.  I had 4 platinum chests opened that were pedestal chests, plus 1-3 either from streaks or  rewards, so no Fantasmic.  Oh well if he goes away.  I don't have the zootopia racetrack either.


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> OK, just checked my Mickey stock.  Need 9 red fabric and 3 ropes.  No problem completing him by Thursday at the latest.



Meanwhile, I still need 10 red, 18 blue and 10 rope. MAYBE I'll complete the task before the deadline. Anyone know when that might be?


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Meanwhile, I still need 10 red, 18 blue and 10 rope. MAYBE I'll complete the task before the deadline. Anyone know when that might be?


Not sure there is a deadline for the costume.  I think it's part of the regular game offering.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> First off, I do appreciate alliteration.
> 
> Second, yes, well last time I referred to these unidentified people as "panicky idiots" and someone took offense.  As if I called them outright.  Which I obviously didn't.  Believe me, anyone who dropped $15 the day the offer became available, nine days before the event ends, is still a panicky idiot.



Or just really, really lazy.  But I don't see the point in playing this game if you just buy all the characters.  If the "quest" for items isn't fun, then really what's the point?



supernova said:


> OK, just checked my Mickey stock.  Need 9 red fabric and 3 ropes.  No problem completing him by Thursday at the latest.



Very nice!  My Piglet item drop rate was really good, but not so much for Mickey.  He still needs 16 red fabric and 9 blue even though he's been working hard.  Oh, well.  Not a huge deal.


----------



## FoodLover

Getting close on the Sorcerer Mickey costume. I’m maxed out on the red fabric and the ropes. Just need 10 blue fabric. I was lucky enough to get Fantasmic on the very first day it was offered, and I’ve had Mickey running for ropes all day and for red fabric every night. Curious to see if the costume has any “special powers!”


----------



## xthebowdenx

Interested to see what is in my Amber Chest tomorrow since I’ll get my last Sorcerer Mickey token in about 4 hours. I’m not going to get my hopes up that it might be Pooh ears tho.


----------



## nicki401

Getting close on sorcerer Mickey, I only need 5 red fabrics. Edit- now only need 3 more!!!!

5/15 on Pooh hats. Everyone is at level. 7 except piglet who is ready to level to 5 after I finish Pooh’s hats


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Interested to see what is in my Amber Chest tomorrow since I’ll get my last Sorcerer Mickey token in about 4 hours. I’m not going to get my hopes up that it might be Pooh ears tho.


Good question.  These amber chests have been exclusively Sorcerer Mickey related.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## Chrisvee

I have 5 Pooh earhats.

Still need 24 Sorcerer Mickey tokens — 19 blue and 5 red.

Pluto now has a 4h task to find Easter eggs. Cute! He digs them up.


----------



## McCoy

I welcomed Sorcerer Mickey, have the outfit on, but see absolutely zero difference.  Other than the event characters and Peter Pan I have everyone maxed out, though, so perhaps he is helpful for something that I can't see.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I welcomed Sorcerer Mickey, have the outfit on, but see absolutely zero difference.


Why am I not at all surprised?


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> I have 5 Pooh earhats.
> 
> Still need 24 Sorcerer Mickey tokens — 19 blue and 5 red.
> 
> Goofy now has a 4h task to find Easter eggs.


Unfortunately, with all of my Pooh characters on tasks to try and earn Pooh ear hats, Goofy is the only character who can now try to earn honey dippers.  So there is zero chance he'll be trying to find eggs any time soon.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> OK, just checked my Mickey stock.  Need 9 red fabric and 3 ropes.  No problem completing him by Thursday at the latest.



@supernova Do you have Fantasmic? It seems like most of the people who are close to finishing Sorcerer Mickey do.

I’m  currently at 43/65 red fabric, 20/30 blue, and 5/15 rope. Mickey always out collecting 1 of the 3, so I’m trying to figure out if I’m doing OK, my drop rate has been bad or if Fantastic is the difference.


----------



## luther10

Amber chests post sorcerer Mickey only contain one drop, magic mostly or event currency on the rare occasion...


----------



## luther10

mikegood2 said:


> @supernova Do you have Fantasmic? It seems like most of the people who are close to finishing Sorcerer Mickey do.
> 
> I’m  currently at 43/65 red fabric, 20/30 blue, and 5/15 rope. Mickey always out collecting 1 of the 3, so I’m trying to figure out if I’m doing OK, my drop rate has been bad or if Fantastic is the difference.


Fantasmic pumps out 3 fabric per day... Mine has a 100% drop rate.  So by having Mickey working on the ropes from the start, and the fabric drops from amber chests and Fantasmic, I was able to welcome sorcerer Mickey a few days ago.


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> Unfortunately, with all of my Pooh characters on tasks to try and earn Pooh ear hats, Goofy is the only character who can now try to earn honey dippers.  So there is zero chance he'll be trying to find eggs any time soon.


Sorry it’s Pluto not Goofy. My bad! And I don’t think it’s actually doing anything other than earning magic. Not 100% sure but don’t see anything else.


----------



## Acer

Two straight rounds of trying for pooh ears with none. Hopefully that gets better. Only have 7/15

Done with blue fabrics. Now I need 25 red fabric and 13 ropes. No idea how people got done so fast. Mickey has been working since event started.

Edit: I guess fanatasmic helps. But I don't have that.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> @supernova Do you have Fantasmic? It seems like most of the people who are close to finishing Sorcerer Mickey do.
> 
> I’m  currently at 43/65 red fabric, 20/30 blue, and 5/15 rope. Mickey always out collecting 1 of the 3, so I’m trying to figure out if I’m doing OK, my drop rate has been bad or if Fantastic is the difference.


I do have Fantasmic, which has been my saving grace.  Well, that along with the chests.  Seldom if ever has Mickey returned a rope on his four hour tasks.  I've had better luck with the blue and red, although he hasn't exactly been consistent on those, either, come to think of it.


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> Sorry it’s Pluto not Goofy. My bad! And I don’t think it’s actually doing anything other than earning magic. Not 100% sure but don’t see anything else.


Thanks.  Pluto has been sent "home", so he won't be finding eggs for me, either.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Thanks.  Pluto has been sent "home", so he won't be finding eggs for me, either.



I think this is a task from last year's Easter stuff.  There was a popup that the Easter costumes were available, so I assume the tasks we did last year are also available for newer players.

Also, I noticed that they didn't change the animations around the honey tree, now that Pooh is inside the tree.  Meaning Tigger is trying to pull Pooh out, but there is no Pooh to hold onto.  At least Eeyore's animation is still super cute.


----------



## mikegood2

Acer said:


> Two straight rounds of trying for pooh ears with none. Hopefully that gets better. Only have *7/15*
> 
> Edit: I guess fanatasmic helps. But I don't have that.



*OK, that was weird! Something came up when I started writing this post and when I came back to finish it, it somehow posted the quote I + ed and still had the post I was writing in the draft/write reply area.* _Anyways..._

Actually, 7/15 isn’t bad at all. It’s what I'm currently at and im very happy with my progress. @supernova beat me to posting it yesterday, but if you can average 3 Pooh ears a day your in good shape, but obviously I’m sure you want more. I didn’t start collecting Pooh ears until last night so I’ve gotten 7 in less than a day and still have 2 or 3 more attempts to get more tonight! _(I hope I didn’t just jinx my drop rate for tonight, )_

As far as Sorcerer Mickey items go, yeah it looks like Fantasmic really helps. I’m in no rush to get mine, since it doesn’t look like it’s a timed item or helps with anything, but the Fantasmic owners are making me feel like I’ve really fallen behind.


----------



## KPach525

Chrisvee said:


> Sorry it’s Pluto not Goofy. My bad! And I don’t think it’s actually doing anything other than earning magic. Not 100% sure but don’t see anything else.


Only if you have Pluto’s Easter “costume”, otherwise it’s still digging up bones.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I'm fighting to get him to Level 6, and at this point, I'm sorry I welcomed him in the first place.


I haven't even been able to welcome him yet...still haha


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I haven't even been able to welcome him yet...still haha



Don't worry.  You're not missing much.  It just takes forever.


----------



## lmmatooki

Only have 3 ear hats for Pooh but glad I'm not alone!
As for Mickey's costume 43/65 red, 29/30 blue, and 13/15 ropes.
I followed my general rule and only leveled if it was needed so I have Eeyore ready for 3, Tigger ready for 5, Kanga ready for 6, Roo ready for 4, Piglet ready for 3, and Rabbit ready for 6.
Also leveling the characters that are ready to 10 while waiting for Pooh


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Don't worry.  You're not missing much.  It just takes forever.


I'm not in any rush, I would be happier to get everyone to 10 before I welcome him at this point haha.


----------



## SunDial

I have 5 Pooh ear hats in 24 hours so I am happy with that. 

I do not have Fantasmic.   So I am not even close to getting Scorcerer Mickey.  32/65 and 12/30.  Have all of the ropes since that is what I sent Mickey out on first.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I haven't even been able to welcome him yet...still haha


What???  What have you been up to that's taking you away from such an all-important piece of anyone's life, certainly?


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> Thanks.  Pluto has been sent "home", so he won't be finding eggs for me, either.


Welp I don’t have a home yet to send them to so they are working it for me!


----------



## karmstr112

Chrisvee said:


> I have 5 Pooh earhats.
> 
> Still need 24 Sorcerer Mickey tokens — 19 blue and 5 red.
> 
> Pluto now has a 4h task to find Easter eggs. Cute! He digs them up.



What sets off Pluto's Easter egg hunt?


----------



## LindseyJo22

Ugh. Got my 1 pooh hat from Piglet and have not gotten any more in 2 rounds sending everyone who can go to do this. I really hope the drops turn around for this one - very very frustrating so far.


----------



## Chrisvee

karmstr112 said:


> What sets off Pluto's Easter egg hunt?


Just a task apparently if you have Pluto’s Easter outfit — not an event task

Only 1 Pooh earhat since this morning. Brutal!


----------



## Dan Broersma

Chrisvee said:


> Welp I don’t have a home yet to send them to so they are working it for me!


Kind of jumping in here so sorry if I´m wrong but you should have a home at this point.  If you click on the character, there should be a task where you can send them home.  Or you can click on the sign in the circle parade route and get to the home from there.


----------



## Cabius

Dan Broersma said:


> Kind of jumping in here so sorry if I´m wrong but you should have a home at this point.  If you click on the character, there should be a task where you can send them home.  Or you can click on the sign in the circle parade route and get to the home from there.



Only if he’s beat Zurg already!


----------



## PrincessS121212

LindseyJo22 said:


> Ugh. Got my 1 pooh hat from Piglet and have not gotten any more in 2 rounds sending everyone who can go to do this. I really hope the drops turn around for this one - very very frustrating so far.


Agreed.  I got the one from Piglet and one at midday, though I don't remember from whom.  I'm on my 5th round of sending all 3 pairs out for Pooh and have gotten only the one token.  I need to average 2 a day to get him before the end of the event, so this 1 a day token stuff is not going to cut it!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> What???  What have you been up to that's taking you away from such an all-important piece of anyone's life, certainly?


Got a job in a field that's new


----------



## Disney_Alli

1/9 with Pooh hats so far. Bummer. At least Mickey has brought in fabric every time I’ve sent him for the last week at least. How can I get the rope? I’m assuming I need Fantasmic


----------



## hopemax

Disney_Alli said:


> 1/9 with Pooh hats so far. Bummer. At least Mickey has brought in fabric every time I’ve sent him for the last week at least. How can I get the rope? I’m assuming I need Fantasmic



Doesn't require Fantasmic, but it does require Mickey to be wearing the Pirate Mickey costume.  it's a 4 hour task, "Dance a Jig."


----------



## McNs

Only one ear drop for me today from 3 sets of tasks (so am 1 in 9 for the day...) hoping it picks up!


----------



## mikegood2

My progress update before I head to bed:

*Eeyore* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Tigger* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Kanga* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Roo* - 8
*Rabbit* - Level 8 (ready for 9 for a week +)

*10/15* - Pooh Ears
*40K* - EC
*41* - Pooh books

*43/65* Red
*20/30* Blue
*5/15* Ropes


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Got a job in a field...


As what?  A daisy?


----------



## supernova

2 red fabric and 2 ropes away from Mickey dressing in his sorcerer costume and doing absolutely nothing.

Currently at 8 Pooh ear hats, with 2 hours left to see what this drop brings.

44.5k on event currency.  Pooh is going to cost 15,000, so it'll be nice to be above 30k when that's all over.  Then I can keep building from there.  Gone are the days of 40 gems for our 80k, huh?


----------



## Aces86

4/15 Pooh ear hats. Really don’t know if I’ll end up getting mickeys costume but we will see. Just started welcoming Shere Khan.


----------



## Osum

Took Sorcerer Mickey out of his costume to check which tasks require it. Only one 6 hour task in Fantasmic. It's awfully cute, though!


----------



## JamesGarvey

3 days at Disneyland have slowed my event progress, but 9/15 Pooh Ears has me content I'll welcome him and be able to accomplish the few event tasks required after that with him.

I do hope they nerf his token requirements after the event because having to sent out 3 pairs for epic drops will be an arduous grind to level him.


----------



## Chrisvee

Ugh no Pooh drops overnight and this morning with every character at the tree.

That’s really annoying. I’m at 7 with the Wish Grant earhat but other than that I’m at 24h without an earhat.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I do hope they nerf his token requirements after the event because having to sent out 3 pairs for epic drops will be an arduous grind to level him.


Not sure they will do that.  They didn't improve things for Peter Pan or Shere Khan.


----------



## Megabear2

Chrisvee said:


> Ugh no Pooh drops overnight and this morning with every character at the tree.
> 
> That’s really annoying. I’m at 7 with the Wish Grant earhat but other than that I’m at 24h without an earhat.


----------



## Megabear2

Never posted before but so fed up with the Poo drops felt the need to say something!  I play every day, constantly logged in yet I've managed only 3 hats since the prompt - and two of those were the Piglet original one and the Happiness award.  Yesterday sent all 6 out 5 times in total and nothing.   Today it' been 4 times and 1 hat.  I have been having happiness problems for a while so raised a ticket and included my disappointment with these drops.  As a UK player/resident I also remarked on the package cost of £14.99 to buy Poo because at today's exchange rate that's US $21.20 for the package!  There's been no reply to this observation so far but this rip off towards UK players no doubt extends to our other foreign friends as well.


----------



## Disneyfansince82

1 rope away from Sorcerer Mickey! 7 Pooh hats for me so far


----------



## supernova

Megabear2 said:


> Never posted before but so fed up with the Poo drops...


----------



## supernova

Disneyfansince82 said:


> 1 rope away from Sorcerer Mickey! 7 Pooh hats for me so far


Same here!  Though after just getting two drops in one round, I'm up to 11 Pooh hats.


----------



## Cabius

I’m 1-for-9 on Pooh hats, but not worried so far. As long as steady play provides a really good shot at getting Pooh in the next week, I won’t be too upset.

If I can send them out 4x per day, I have something like 90 chances to get 12 now hats. A 15-25% drop rate is frustrating, but not prohibitive to getting Pooh Bear.


----------



## mmmears

Plodding along and slowly collecting Pooh's ear hats here.  I have the Easter costumes from before - is there something I need to do to get those quests started?  If it's getting Mickey's new costume then I'm out.


----------



## McCoy

mmmears said:


> Plodding along and slowly collecting Pooh's ear hats here.  I have the Easter costumes from before - is there something I need to do to get those quests started?  If it's getting Mickey's new costume then I'm out.


If you had the Easter costumes from last year, as best I can tell there is nothing new this year.


----------



## SunDial

The second 24 hours have been better than the first.  1st 24 hours counting piglet I received 5. The 2nd 24 counting the happiness event I received 8.  So 2 more Pooh ears to go.  It would be nice to welcome him this evening 

Still about 40 fabrics to go for Sorcerer Mickey.


----------



## mikegood2

Just started welcoming Pooh! 

I’ll give an update on any changes, if any, for collecting Pooh’s items when he’s ready in an hour!


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

I should be able to welcome Pooh tomorrow morning. I need only  2 more Pooh ears and just sent everyone out on task to get one. I forgot to set my 4 hour alarm :0 so this latest task was delayed a bit LOL

Got Sorercer Mickey costume. Honestly I thought all of Magic Kingdom would erupt in fireworks or SOMETHING. NOPE. NOTTA. But, he has his new costume. I got lucky and got Fantasmic! In first platinum award chest at beginning of Pooh event. I concentrated just on ropes at Fantasmic! always dropped a blue cloth and the bronze and silver chests most often dropped a red or blue cloth.

STILL working on Peter. UGH. But 10  Marlin potion away from getting the Jolly Roger,  it like it will help with Peter tho.

Had 550 gems at beginning of Pooh and now I have 11. I used them for Eyore and Piglet and I'm sure glad I had them. Now I'm broke and need a life. 

5MM potion and nothing to spend it on tho...


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> If you had the Easter costumes from last year, as best I can tell there is nothing new this year.



Ah ok.  Thanks.  Couldn't figure out what I needed to do.  I guess the answer is nothing.


----------



## nicki401

14/15 for pooh! Also the daily chests suck once you get sorcerer mickey. Today I had 1 card and it was 1 happiness. Total letdown.


----------



## littlebearfan

nicki401 said:


> 14/15 for pooh! Also the daily chests suck once you get sorcerer mickey. Today I had 1 card and it was 1 happiness. Total letdown.



I was wondering about that. I was hoping they would at least give magic or some decoration.


----------



## Chrisvee

Megabear2 said:


> Never posted before but so fed up with the Poo drops felt the need to say something!  I play every day, constantly logged in yet I've managed only 3 hats since the prompt - and two of those were the Piglet original one and the Happiness award.  Yesterday sent all 6 out 5 times in total and nothing.   Today it' been 4 times and 1 hat.  I have been having happiness problems for a while so raised a ticket and included my disappointment with these drops.  As a UK player/resident I also remarked on the package cost of £14.99 to buy Poo because at today's exchange rate that's US $21.20 for the package!  There's been no reply to this observation so far but this rip off towards UK players no doubt extends to our other foreign friends as well.


My last trip to the tree with all 6, I got 2 hats. So now I’ve made it to 10.  I hope your luck picks up too.

The interns also just sent me a second 2nd anniversary hat stand saying my first one never made it — but it did — very confused...


----------



## mikegood2

After welcoming Pooh he has a 4 hour solo mission “Celebratory Smackerel!

*Pot of Honey* - Rare
     Kanga - 4 hour job “Collecting Honey”
     Piglet- 4 hour job “Helping Hunt for Honey”
     Tigger - 6 hour job “Investigating Pooh’s House”

*Pooh Ear Hat* - Epic
     Float
     Eeyore - 4 hour job “Wandering to Pooh's House”
     Rabbit - 4 hour job “Gardening in Peace”
     Roo - 6 hour job “Playing with the Honey Pots”

So one you have Pooh you don’t have to send out 2 characters for the Ear Hats! 

He only costs 500 EC to level 2 and you only need 1 item each!

He has a 1 hour job “Afternoon Snack” which collects a book which is a common item. Now there is no reason to collect sticks and combs for books. Between Poohs 1 hour mission and hos Honey Hut I'm already going to have to many books.


----------



## SunDial

.


mikegood2 said:


> After welcoming Pooh he has a 4 hour solo mission “Celebratory Smackerel!
> 
> *Pot of Honey* - Rare
> Kanga - 4 hour job “Collecting Honey”
> Piglet- 4 hour job “Helping Hunt for Honey”
> Tigger - 6 hour job “Investigating Pooh’s House”
> 
> *Pooh Ear Hat* - Epic
> Float
> Eeyore - 4 hour job “Wandering to Pooh's House”
> Rabbit - 4 hour job “Gardening in Peace”
> Roo - 6 hour job “Playing with the Honey Pots”
> 
> So one you have Pooh you don’t have to send out 2 characters for the Ear Hats!
> 
> He only costs 500 EC to level 2 and you only need 1 item each!
> 
> He has a 1 hour job “Afternoon Snack” which collects a book which is a common item. Now there is no reason to collect sticks and combs for books. Between Poohs 1 hour mission and hos Honey Hut I'm already going to have to many books.



I will know in about 30 minutes if I can start welcoming.  If not then hopefully before midnight Eastern Time.  The 4 hour task would be nice to do while sleeping


----------



## Disney_Alli

I’m still stuck at 6 Pooh ear hats. I ended up having to work a day shift today and since I had my manager in the office with me all day I couldn’t send people out on missions as soon as they finished the last one. Hopefully tomorrow is better!


----------



## CallieMar

Only had one hat drop all day, currently at 11/15. Hope I can welcome Pooh sometime tomorrow!


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> After welcoming Pooh he has a 4 hour solo mission “Celebratory Smackerel!
> 
> *Pot of Honey* - Rare
> Kanga - 4 hour job “Collecting Honey”
> Piglet- 4 hour job “Helping Hunt for Honey”
> Tigger - 6 hour job “Investigating Pooh’s House”
> 
> *Pooh Ear Hat* - Epic
> Float
> Eeyore - 4 hour job “Wandering to Pooh's House”
> Rabbit - 4 hour job “Gardening in Peace”
> Roo - 6 hour job “Playing with the Honey Pots”
> 
> So one you have Pooh you don’t have to send out 2 characters for the Ear Hats!
> 
> He only costs 500 EC to level 2 and you only need 1 item each!
> 
> He has a 1 hour job “Afternoon Snack” which collects a book which is a common item. Now there is no reason to collect sticks and combs for books. Between Poohs 1 hour mission and hos Honey Hut I'm already going to have to many books.



After Pooh’s 4 hour mission, he has a mission with Piglet to visit Rabbits house. Requires Pooh to be at level 2, which mine isn’t, so I don’t know how long the mission is.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> 2 red fabric and 2 ropes away from Mickey dressing in his sorcerer costume and doing absolutely nothing.
> 
> Currently at 8 Pooh ear hats, with 2 hours left to see what this drop brings.
> 
> 44.5k on event currency.  Pooh is going to cost 15,000, so it'll be nice to be above 30k when that's all over.  Then I can keep building from there.  Gone are the days of 40 gems for our 80k, huh?



Not gone, just far fetched.  I'm sitting at 66K currently w/ 6.5 days left, so if I can average 5K a day, I should just barely be able to eke out another 30K before the event ends.  15K will put me over 80K, and the remainder will go towards welcoming Pooh if his stupid tokens would drop.  
Averaging 1 ear every 25 hours right now :/ which is the worst drop rate I've ever had trying to get the last character. 
On the plus side, I'm now 1 red fabric and 1 rope away from Mickey's costume, so fingers crossed I'll have that by tomorrow.


----------



## SunDial

I got 2 out 3 Pooh ears just before 8pm.  First tap nothing.  Last 2 had them.  Pooh is welcomed and half way thru the 4 hour task.


----------



## Megabear2

Glad someone's getting there.  I have only 4 Poo Bear hats despite continually sending the characters out as soon as they finish.  As I'm something of an insomniac I don' miss many rounds. According to Gameloft my drops for these hats and the lack of chests are because I'm not in Tier 4 whatever that is.  My happiness is 99% Ecstatic,  my star level is 49, I'm on my 558th day of play and have every available character except Poo and also every building apart from Fantasmic!.  Sorcerer Mickey will definitely be a non starter for me as I'm at 25/13/12.  I used to receive regular chests - mainly bronze - but since the last update I'm lucky if I see 2 in a day so a Platinum won't happen any day soon!  I'm not a big games person - this is the only one I play - but it appears to me that there's little I can do personally.  Seems that if I want Poo my "loyalty" reward may well be to spend the £14.99 ($21.20) to get gems and EC along with Poo.  Anyone able to tell me what Tier 4 is or am I already there?


----------



## MinnieMe333

Megabear2 said:


> Glad someone's getting there.  I have only 4 Poo Bear hats despite continually sending the characters out as soon as they finish.  As I'm something of an insomniac I don' miss many rounds. According to Gameloft my drops for these hats and the lack of chests are because I'm not in Tier 4 whatever that is.  My happiness is 99% Ecstatic,  my star level is 49, I'm on my 558th day of play and have every available character except Poo and also every building apart from Fantasmic!.  Sorcerer Mickey will definitely be a non starter for me as I'm at 25/13/12.  I used to receive regular chests - mainly bronze - but since the last update I'm lucky if I see 2 in a day so a Platinum won't happen any day soon!  I'm not a big games person - this is the only one I play - but it appears to me that there's little I can do personally.  Seems that if I want Poo my "loyalty" reward may well be to spend the £14.99 ($21.20) to get gems and EC along with Poo.  Anyone able to tell me what Tier 4 is or am I already there?



I'd assume Tier 4 was Ecstatic. 
Whilst your experience seems Poo, you are collecting for PooH.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> After Pooh’s 4 hour mission, he has a mission with Piglet to visit Rabbits house. Requires Pooh to be at level 2, which mine isn’t, so I don’t know how long the mission is.



Pooh and Piglet's mission is 12 hours.  Just sent them out on it.  Udate this evening.


----------



## supernova

2/3 ears dropped this morning, so I'm at 14.  Currently leveling Piglet to 4, so I have two pairs trying for the final Pooh ears.  Both Fantasmic and Mickey let me down most of the day yesterday and then again this morning, so I'm still missing the last rope for his costume.  I figure if Mickey doesn't drop it with this current jig that he's doing, I'll just wait for the chest at 11am.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Struggling with the Pooh ears - 6 tried and only 1 to show for it

On the plus side welcoming Sorcerer Mickey now


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Struggling with the Pooh ears - 6 tried and only 1 to show for it
> 
> On the plus side welcoming Sorcerer Mickey now


Oh no... he's a "welcome" character?  Or do we just get his costume?  I can't remember how that works... been a while since I've had to worry about any costumes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Oh no... he's a "welcome" character?  Or do we just get his costume?  I can't remember how that works... been a while since I've had to worry about any costumes.



It’s a costume but after you get the fabrics it takes 1 hour to “welcome” the costume


----------



## supernova

Well that was... odd.  I needed one last rope, just received it through Mickey's jig, and when I went to collect the costume, it is still showing as needing one rope.  W.T.F.

Yesterday I needed one last Peter Pan ear hat to level him up.  The ear hat appeared, and while it was bouncing around, the app crashed before the hat could make it into the book.  When I opened the game again, I was still one ear hat short.  The interns are really starting to work against me.   Friggin' interns...


----------



## Quellman

I'm on my last platinum chest. Knowing my luck in 8 hours I'll be the proud owner of an antler trophy or flag or coronoa. 
I should be able to welcome Pooh as I have 4 of his last token. 
After that I It'll just be currency grind.


----------



## go oilers go

Only 1/15 for Pooh ears yesterday   I think I need some Pixie Dust!


----------



## SunDial

I think we are going to get the next mini event today and I think it will be the golden trophys again.  I have already pulled those characters out of storage and sent them on their tasks.


----------



## SunDial

go oilers go said:


> Only 1/15 for Pooh ears yesterday   I think I need some Pixie Dust!



It is strange how it figures out who and when the ears appear.  Grumpy was forever and yet I got all of Pooh Ears in just over 48 hours.  Hope you get the same good drops.


----------



## mikegood2

SunDial said:


> Pooh and Piglet's mission is 12 hours.  Just sent them out on it.  Udate this evening.



Thanks for the update, looks like you beat me to it. My Pooh ears drop rate has dropped to 0 after I welcomed Pooh 18+ hours ago. Not gonna complain about it though, since I was lucky enough to collect the required amount to welcome him.


----------



## hopemax

go oilers go said:


> Only 1/15 for Pooh ears yesterday   I think I need some Pixie Dust!



In my Windows game, I have the same bad luck.  I got to 5 ear hats fairly easily.  But since the completion of the happiness mini-event I have only gotten 1 additional ear, giving me 6.  In my IOS game, I have 13 ear hats, and I hope I haven't just jinxed that.


----------



## supernova

Just finished the costume AND Pooh in the same round.  And of course, after the last set of ears dropped, just as I went in to welcome Pooh, I got the ad first about purchasing him for $15.  Poor timing, interns.  Poor timing.

What's nice is that I am doing both one-hour "welcomes" of the sorcerer costume and Pooh at the same time.  Glad they didn't prevent those two from running simultaneously like they do the characters.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Just finished the costume AND Pooh in the same round.  And of course, after the last set of ears dropped, just as I went in to welcome Pooh, I got the ad first about purchasing him for $15.  Poor timing, interns.  Poor timing.
> 
> What's nice is that I am doing both one-hour "welcomes" of the sorcerer costume and Pooh at the same time.  Glad they didn't prevent those two from running simultaneously like they do the characters.



You spent the $15, right? 

Think about it, if you did you’d have enough tokens to level Pooh up to 4 or 5. Also, I think you’d also save the 4 hours it takes to level him. Think about everything you could do with those 4 hours!

So while you may think it’s poor timing on the interns part, in their Bizzaro world it’s ingenious!


----------



## mmmears

I finally got Winnie the Pooh late last night and was able to get him up to L2 this morning, so now he and Piglet are off on their 12 hour quest.  As soon as I sent them off a kid appeared, wishing to meet Pooh.  Oh well.  I guess that kid will have a really, really long wait.

I still need 9 fabric items (a combo of blue and red) to get the Sorcerer Mickey costume.  I'm still sending him out on his gathering tasks, but I won't be surprised if I fall short in this one.


----------



## Chrisvee

Welcoming Pooh! 

We have another Golden Honey Pot challenge for EC.

I’m 10 red fabrics away from Sorcerer Mickey.


----------



## AlohaBerry

mikegood2 said:


> You spent the $15, right?



You know he did!!!!! 
ROFL

PS I got the chubby little tubby all stuffed with fluff an hour ago (Legit way). Phew!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> You spent the $15, right?
> 
> Think about it, if you did you’d have enough tokens to level Pooh up to 4 or 5. Also, I think you’d also save the 4 hours it takes to level him. Think about everything you could do with those 4 hours!
> 
> So while you may think it’s poor timing on the interns part, in their Bizzaro world it’s ingenious!





AlohaBerry said:


> You know he did!!!!!
> ROFL


Well yes.  But in my defense, college text books ARE expensive, so I kind of felt guilty doing things the above-board way.


----------



## FoodLover

Got Pooh and Sorcerer Mickey today. There’s a 6-hour “Magical Lights” task (apparently not associated with any quest) for Sorcerer Mickey if you have Fantasmic. The animation for it is cute.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Well yes.  But in my defense, college text books ARE expensive, so I kind of felt guilty doing things the above-board way.



Just one of the many reasons why I wasn't about to part with $15 to get a tiny Pooh for my kingdom.  They are very expensive.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> 2/3 ears dropped this morning, so I'm at 14.  Currently leveling Piglet to 4, so I have two pairs trying for the final Pooh ears.  Both Fantasmic and Mickey let me down most of the day yesterday and then again this morning, so I'm still missing the last rope for his costume.  I figure if Mickey doesn't drop it with this current jig that he's doing, I'll just wait for the chest at 11am.



Apparently they sent your missing rope to me this morning, as my 11am chest dropped the last rope I needed to make the costume as well as a 2nd bonus rope that will disappear into the void.
Surprisingly got 2 pooh ear drops today so far, bringing me up to 9.  If I get 1 a day, with 2nd one on just one day, I'll be able to get Pooh on the last day, but I'm hoping the drop rate is better than that.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Apparently they sent your missing rope to me this morning, as my 11am chest dropped the last rope I needed to make the costume as well as a 2nd bonus rope that will disappear into the void.
> Surprisingly got 2 pooh ear drops today so far, bringing me up to 9.  If I get 1 a day, with 2nd one on just one day, I'll be able to get Pooh on the last day, but I'm hoping the drop rate is better than that.


I'll do you one better... with 14/15 ropes and one to go, my this morning's amber chest contained TWO ropes.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the update, looks like you beat me to it. My Pooh ears drop rate has dropped to 0 after I welcomed Pooh 18+ hours ago. Not gonna complain about it though, since I was lucky enough to collect the required amount to welcome him.



I got the 2 pots and 2 ears to send Pooh to level 3 during the 12 hour Pooh and Piglet task.  Pooh is now at 3.   No new tasks appeared after that .  The only thing I did get was a pop up window that said Pooh was completed.   So now on to leveling everyone else up and going for the event currency.  This is a nice surprise.  The last few events  I have been way behind everyone.


----------



## mikegood2

SunDial said:


> I got the 2 pots and 2 ears to send Pooh to level 3 during the 12 hour Pooh and Piglet task.  Pooh is now at 3.   No new tasks appeared after that .  The only thing I did get was a pop up window that said Pooh was completed.   So now on to leveling everyone else up and going for the event currency.  This is a nice surprise.  The last few events  I have been way behind everyone.



That’s funny, it took me 20+ hours to get to level 2 and decided to wait to start the 12 hour mission since it would end an hour or two hours after I go to bed. I was hoping to get the items I needed to level to 3 and luckily it just took me a little over 6 hours to get to level 3. Gonna start the 12 hour mission really soon, so I will wake up to a finished mission.

My plan is/was to get everyone, except Pooh up to level 8 before the event ends. Except for Piglet, who’s level 6, I’ve got everyone else at level 8 and ready for now. Realized Eeyore and Tigger are still just to cheap, 400 EC, not to level up to 9. So I just started leveling Eeyore to 9 and will follow suit with Tigger in a day or two. It would be nice to have those 2 completely collected for before the event ends.


----------



## mmmears

I feel really low on EC, so I'm hoping that I don't need to level anyone up before I can spend magic instead of EC.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Welcomed Pooh today.  Is it just me, or have most of us finished really early?  I've never finished this quick and I didn't even play as much as I usually do.  I really, really enjoyed this event.  I have 35k in EC to work on leveling up and for the conversion.  Best event ever!!!   

Need 3 more red fabrics and 3 more ropes for Mickey.  

Now I'm going to do something really serious...find those hidden Easter Eggs before the next update.  I can't remember, does anyone know how many there are?


----------



## pooh'smate

Windwaker4444 said:


> Welcomed Pooh today.  Is it just me, or have most of us finished really early?  I've never finished this quick and I didn't even play as much as I usually do.  I really, really enjoyed this event.  I have 35k in EC to work on leveling up and for the conversion.  Best event ever!!!
> 
> Need 3 more red fabrics and 3 more ropes for Mickey.
> 
> Now I'm going to do something really serious...find those hidden Easter Eggs before the next update.  I can't remember, does anyone know how many there are?



I think there are 12


----------



## CallieMar

I welcomed Pooh as well! I have 42k in EV left. This event was a lot of fun and super cute. Those of you still working on Pooh, just keep at it! Still plenty of time left.


----------



## mmmears

Wow.  I usually do really well in the event currency thing, but I am really lagging behind this time.  I only have 29k.


----------



## wnwardii

My Pooh ear hat drop rate has been about as bad as the Peter Pan ear hat drop rate.  I think for 24 hours, I got one Pooh ear hat.  So currently at 8/15.


----------



## Aces86

8/15 ear hats and haven’t had any drops the last 3 times I sent them out! Not very happy right now.


----------



## nashvilleash

My Pooh ear drop rates are atrocious. So far 9/15 and I have been diligently sending them out every 4 hours


----------



## Jason_V

I had good luck with ear drops over night. Of the three possible hats, I got two. Sent everyone out on 60 minute non-token tasks this morning and they're all back out for more hats.

I'm up to 11/15 right now. I have enough EC, so the minute I get Pooh, my game turns into accumulating all the EC I can for the gem conversion post-event. (That and the level up characters game.)


----------



## Quellman

Just an update, I didn't get a corona flag, got a goofy hat stand.


----------



## ZellyB

Pooh ear drops have been bad for me as well.  Usually just get 1 drop per cycle.  Just have 8 currently, but hoping maybe it picks up a bit.


----------



## JamesGarvey

welcomed pooh last night so all attention goes to EC now to get as high a gem payout as possible.


----------



## Cabius

8/15 on Pooh hats, with no drops my last 2 rounds. I just need 1.4 per day, so theoretically one hat every other round would do it for me, but I’d really like to wrap up sooner. 

I don’t know how one would get Pooh without premium characters, though, unless my drops are just abnormally bad.


----------



## supernova

Today's Amber Chest award?  15 pieces of magic.  Not 15,000 mind you.  Fifteen.


----------



## wnwardii

Cabius said:


> I don’t know how one would get Pooh without premium characters, though, unless my drops are just abnormally bad.



Totally agree.  I have both of the premium characters and my drop rates are just as bad.


----------



## littlebearfan

supernova said:


> Today's Amber Chest award?  15 pieces of magic.  Not 15,000 mind you.  Fifteen.



I got 100 Event Currency.


----------



## supernova

littlebearfan said:


> I got 100 Event Currency.


I'd have settled for that.


----------



## SunDial

I am still have 40 something pieces of fabric to collect.  Glad it is not event specific.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I broke down and spent real money for a platinum chest, but I got Fantasmic, which is really cute.  I need three more Pooh Bear ears, and by event end I should have about 20K in EC. Overall, I really did like this event and I hope every event we have is as well paced as this one was.  It felt more manageable.  I will say, in the grand scheme of things, this Epic and Legendary token business is utter nonsense.  That part I don’t like, the rest is great.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Welcoming Pooh now!

Honestly, my drops got a ton better after the first round, where I was really worried about completing the event at all. Now, unless there's some quest line I don't know about, I'm going to be farming event currency and trying to get closer to the sorcerer Mickey costume (not that it matters too much really).


----------



## supernova

Received my first Winnie the Pooh happiness task today.


----------



## supernova

LindseyJo22 said:


> Welcoming Pooh now!
> 
> Honestly, my drops got a ton better after the first round, where I was really worried about completing the event at all. Now, unless there's some quest line I don't know about, I'm going to be farming event currency and trying to get closer to the sorcerer Mickey costume (not that it matters too much really).


Pooh (and Piglet) will be out of commission for 13 hours.  I think that'll do it for the storyline, though.


----------



## Chrisvee

Quellman said:


> Just an update, I didn't get a corona flag, got a goofy hat stand.


We can establish a franchise bc I have TWO of them.

I’m done with the Pooh event. It was fun except for a period of terrible drop rates for the last Pooh token.

Now I’m just farming EC and leveling characters.

It’s a big week for my little Kingdom since I just welcomed Pete and Buzz/Woody are off on their 12h flyover before we fight Zurg!

I need 5 red fabrics for Sorcerer Mickey which the chests and Fantasmic will give me before the event ends.


----------



## KPach525

AJGolden1013 said:


> I broke down and spent real money for a platinum chest, but I got Fantasmic, which is really cute.  I need three more Pooh Bear ears, and by event end I should have about 20K in EC. Overall, I really dislike this event and I hope every event we have is as well paced as this one was.  It felt more manageable.  I will say, in the grand scheme of things, this Epic and Legendary token business is utter nonsense.  That part I don’t like, the rest is great.


Wait... dislike? 
I loved this event!! Pace was great, Mickey didn’t get in the way, drops were ehhh for Pooh, but no worse than some other events since we had much more time. And overall the animations made this event for me. I smiled a lot


----------



## Busybee46

Given how many people have got Pooh now, even though the ear drops didn't come consistently, I think it was pretty fair! I suddenly got the last 2 ears this afternoon and will set him on the 12 hour task overnight.  Hoping to stay in the top 50 of striking gold. Maybe there will be another happiness event to finish off with? Or some more heffalump balloons?
I still need 7 red, 5 blue and 4 rope for the costume, maybe just doable with the help of the amber chests.
I also nearly have enough magic to open Thunder Mountain, which was our favourite ride at Disneyland Paris 

Hope all those still working on Pooh get good drops,
Happy Easter


----------



## Disney_Alli

I finally caved and opened two platinum chests I got Fantasmic in one (yay) and... a planter. Grrr
My Pooh ear drops have improved slightly - I’m up to 12 and with over 40k in EC I’m pretty happy with how this event has gone. Almost makes up for me missing out on 3 characters in Snow White... oh wait no I’m still bitter about that.

Correction: over 50k in EC


----------



## AJGolden1013

KPach525 said:


> Wait... dislike?
> I loved this event!! Pace was great, Mickey didn’t get in the way, drops were ehhh for Pooh, but no worse than some other events since we had much more time. And overall the animations made this event for me. I smiled a lot




OMG, that is a MAJOR TYPO.  Dam auto correct.  I must have not had spaces.  I really DID LIKE, not dislike!  I didn't look before I posted.  I'm going back to edit now!  LOVED the event, the pace, pretty much all of it!  Thank you for pointing that out for me,


----------



## FoodLover

supernova said:


> Today's Amber Chest award?  15 pieces of magic.  Not 15,000 mind you.  Fifteen.



I got one happiness. One. Seriously.


----------



## supernova

FoodLover said:


> I got one happiness. One. Seriously.


At least YOURS was a boost of 4.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Alli said:


> I finally caved and opened two platinum chests I got Fantasmic in one (yay) and... a planter. Grrr
> My Pooh ear drops have improved slightly - I’m up to 12 and with over 40k in EC I’m pretty happy with how this event has gone. Almost makes up for me missing out on 3 characters in Snow White... oh wait no I’m still bitter about that.
> 
> Correction: over 50k in EC


Now that you have Fantasmic, you'll start making better strides towards useless Sorcerer Mickey.


----------



## Chrisvee

FoodLover said:


> I got one happiness. One. Seriously.


That’s just cheap.

Welcome Sorcerer Mickey!

We are now battling Zurg in my kingdom.


----------



## squirrel

2 days and I'm still stuck at 7 Pooh Ears.  I have sent them out and each time nothing.  

Still trying to get enough gems for Eeyore.


----------



## PrincessS121212

FoodLover said:


> I got one happiness. One. Seriously.


Me 2!

Would have been nice to get EC or a pooh ear, as I still need 3 of his ears to welcome him, but no, 1 measly smiley face.  The real question is, why we dropped from 3 cards to 1 once we got Mickey's costume.  At least with 3 cards, we could have gotten 3 smilies or maybe some magic, if not EC.


----------



## hopemax

Going to bed...still need 3 Pooh ears in Windows.  IOS game, Pooh is at 3, and I'm just collecting EC (and leveling Tigger up to 8 overnight).


----------



## mmmears

I'm done for today, too.  Mickey came up empty handed every single time today (and this is for the red fabric, not the harder to get ropes).  And even Fantasmic didn't give me fabric one time.  Now it's just getting annoying.


----------



## MinnieMe333

I need one rope for the costume - hurrah! Should get it in the amber chest if not before. 

My big gripe is I've had Pooh for two days now and he's still on level 1 as I haven't had a single hat drop yet from the new tasks. Poor Piglet is waiting for their task together!


----------



## AJGolden1013

“Up down, touch the ground, puts me in the mood. Up down, touch the ground, in the mood....for food. I am stout round and I have found speaking poundage wise. I improve my appetite, when I exercise”

Well hello there Pooh Bear.


----------



## Cabius

Dropped 3/3 ears this morning - one away from welcoming Pooh bear!


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> I'm done for today, too.  Mickey came up empty handed every single time today (and this is for the red fabric, not the harder to get ropes).  And even Fantasmic didn't give me fabric one time.  Now it's just getting annoying.


Similar but slightly different: ropes have been easy for me. At least moreso than the blue star fabric in comparison.

Edit: also no Fantasmic here, which hurts because it is my absolute favorite. I actually spent all my elixirs on platinum chests rather than save for Jolly Roger


----------



## hopemax

Overnight...no Pooh ears, no red Mickey Fabric.


----------



## go oilers go

hopemax said:


> Overnight...no Pooh ears, no red Mickey Fabric.


Brutal


----------



## Chrisvee

hopemax said:


> Overnight...no Pooh ears, no red Mickey Fabric.


This is where we need a dislike button


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Overnight...no Pooh ears, no red Mickey Fabric.


OK, I think it's seriously time to pull the trigger on the Windows game and keep moving with IOS.  Sounds like you're at the same point on both, minus Pooh.  No need to keep them both going any longer, right?  Or am I missing something critical.  The ulcer simply isn't worth it.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I got my 14th ear hat when I woke up today. I hope to get the last one in 90 minutes but if not I have like 9 more hours of work and can try twice more before bed.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Got my last 3 pooh ears in the last 12 hours and was able to welcome Pooh!  Up to 67.5K EC and sitting in first place on the trophy leaderboard, so fingers crossed I will be able to get the full 80K currency before the end of the event for the gem conversion.


----------



## Cabius

I’m finally welcoming Pooh!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

The float also can drop Pooh ears after he is welcomed so keep an eye out for that!


----------



## rr333

Finally welcomed Pooh! 
I got 2 hats when I only needed 1 and I looked and sure enough it showed 16/15 before I welcomed him, but now... ear hats =  0/1


----------



## mmmears

Finally got Sorcerer Mickey's costume today!  Even  though it doesn't do anything I just wanted to get this one - not sure why.  I'm really lagging behind everyone in the EC count - still under 40K and I'm even leveling up my characters at this point.  I guess I'm not playing enough.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Well somehow I'm in 159th for this event even though I've been in the top 60 up until recently. I have 288 compared to the seemingly impossible 745 of the leader despite me having almost every character that drops trophies collecting them and logging on every hour or two. Oh well I'm up to almost 60k in EC but that darn Pooh hat didn't drop so the wait continues...


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> OK, I think it's seriously time to pull the trigger on the Windows game and keep moving with IOS.  Sounds like you're at the same point on both, minus Pooh.  No need to keep them both going any longer, right?  Or am I missing something critical.  The ulcer simply isn't worth it.



The Windows game is the only one I've spent "real money" on (due to event + vacation timing).  So I can't give up.  I did get 2 hats today, so I'm down to needing 1 hat now.  

Plus, Disney eventually pulls the plug on things to start something new.  Now, that DMK has had it's 2nd anniversary, I'm not sure how much it will last. VMK closed the month of its 3rd anniversary. So there shouldn't be that much more of this.


----------



## LeCras

Disney_Alli said:


> Well somehow I'm in 159th for this event even though I've been in the top 60 up until recently. I have 288 compared to the seemingly impossible 745 of the leader despite me having almost every character that drops trophies collecting them and logging on every hour or two. Oh well I'm up to almost 60k in EC but that darn Pooh hat didn't drop so the wait continues...



I'm 14th with 547 - I have all characters and attractions and definitely don't wake up to collect, so 745 doesn't seem impossible if you're willing to lose sleep over it (which I'm not). The leader on my board has 856, and number 5 has 668. I'm happy as long as I'm in the top 50.


----------



## Disney_Alli

LeCras said:


> I'm 14th with 547 - I have all characters and attractions and definitely don't wake up to collect, so 745 doesn't seem impossible if you're willing to lose sleep over it (which I'm not). The leader on my board has 856, and number 5 has 668. I'm happy as long as I'm in the top 50.



I feel like I lost a ton of trophies somehow. I was in 58th or something but don't remember how many I had and then a couple hours later I was in 159th place. My internet has sucked all night at work so maybe some vanished. Who knows? At least it's basically just for EC and I'm doing pretty well there without the bonus.

ETA
And just like that I'm back in 78th so maybe it was a glitch. And in just under 20 minutes I'll find out if I finally got my last ear hat as I'm 0/6 overnight.


----------



## Onceler

LeCras said:


> I'm 14th with 547 - I have all characters and attractions and definitely don't wake up to collect, so 745 doesn't seem impossible if you're willing to lose sleep over it (which I'm not). The leader on my board has 856, and number 5 has 668. I'm happy as long as I'm in the top 50.



I'm in 6th place on my leaderboard with 396 and 5th place has 543. The interesting thing is that when I went to bed eight hours ago, the 5th place person was only 8 trophies ahead of me. So it appears that she had her alarm set to wake up throughout the night to ensure that she finished in the top 5. That's fine with me since the difference between 5th and 6th place is an extra 1000 EC which, in the end, translates to half a gem. I'd rather get a good night's sleep.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> I'm in 6th place on my leaderboard with 396 and 5th place has 543. The interesting thing is that when I went to bed eight hours ago, the 5th place person was only 8 trophies ahead of me. So it appears that she had her alarm set to wake up throughout the night to ensure that she finished in the top 5. That's fine with me since the difference between 5th and 6th place is an extra 1000 EC which, in the end, translates to half a gem. I'd rather get a good night's sleep.


Some idiots really get quite obsessive, don't they?


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> The Windows game is the only one I've spent "real money" on (due to event + vacation timing).  So I can't give up.  I did get 2 hats today, so I'm down to needing 1 hat now.
> 
> Plus, Disney eventually pulls the plug on things to start something new.  Now, that DMK has had it's 2nd anniversary, I'm not sure how much it will last. VMK closed the month of its 3rd anniversary. So there shouldn't be that much more of this.



So if it's a money issue, keep THAT one and pull the plug on the IOS.  Either way, it sounds like it's a bit of a hassle keeping two games going unnecessarily.  But, as long as you are enjoying it...

I've always wonder how soon before this game has run its course over at Gameloft.  I never played VMK, and have no idea whether or not there were in-app purchases.  I also have no idea how the game was played, and if the game itself went as far as it could possibly go before the developers had no viable way of expanding.  At least with this one, they are releasing new land so slowly that they could easily stretch the life of it out for a few more years.  One film and one to two patches of land every few months, along with a fresh crop of interns every semester, and hopefully we're safe.


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> The Windows game is the only one I've spent "real money" on (due to event + vacation timing).  So I can't give up.  I did get 2 hats today, so I'm down to needing 1 hat now.
> 
> Plus, Disney eventually pulls the plug on things to start something new.  Now, that DMK has had it's 2nd anniversary, I'm not sure how much it will last. VMK closed the month of its 3rd anniversary. So there shouldn't be that much more of this.



I think rather than straight pulling the plug, they will actually write an ending (aka defeating Maleficent and the curse). Then ideally they could keep the game up, stop the events and weave the past ones into the main story line, and it would be self sufficient to new players, players who complete would just stop playing, and it fades off into the distant future...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Some idiots really get quite obsessive, don't they?



So your saying a golden honey pot, which was already rewarded in another mini event, and as much as 1500 extra EC isn’t worth losing sleep over? I haven’t slept for almost 3 days


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> So your saying a golden honey pot, which was already rewarded in another mini event, and as much as 1500 extra EC isn’t worth losing sleep over? I haven’t slept for almost 3 days


Eh, sleep when you're dead.  I hear there aren't as many honey pots once we're gone.


----------



## squirrel

Still waiting for 4 more Pooh hats.  I almost have enough gems for Eeyore.


----------



## SunDial

Finished 3rd with 551.  I will take those 2 gems.   Also at 41K in event currency.  Hope to make 50k now.  All Pooh characters are ready to level up.  Going to use the 15 million in magic for leveling after.  

Does anyone else think on the final day we could possibly get Christopher as a special gift?


----------



## KPach525

SunDial said:


> Finished 3rd with 551.  I will take those 2 gems.   Also at 41K in event currency.  Hope to make 50k now.  All Pooh characters are ready to level up.  Going to use the 15 million in magic for leveling after.
> 
> Does anyone else think on the final day we could possibly get Christopher as a special gift?


Wishful thinking but not likely. That would require a full update to add his code. Unless for some odd reason he is ‘hidden’ in the character book.


----------



## nashvilleash

Happy to say I am finally welcoming Pooh Bear!!!! I haven't gotten all of the characters since the incredible. Woohoo


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have loved this event and the pace until the pooh ears.  Now, I am worried I am not going to welcome Pooh in time.  I have not gotten any pooh ears in days on either Windows or ios!!  Very frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Well with this event, I now have updates.  With just under 3 days to go, here are my current standings:

Magic - 4,688,171 <--- I have NEVER been that high over 4M before, and I doubt it'll stay there as I'm going to have some leveling up to do once the event ends.  To those of you who have the 10 and 15, and I think I saw 25M magic, know that I am jealous, and yet it's a goal I am working toward myself! 

Gems - They were running a special for 30% off and as I know there will be another event where gems will be required for characters, and I'm OCD about having all of them, I bought some gems.  Plus we're about to get 40 for the 10 day streak we're on now.  That made me very happy. 

Event Currency - 33,576 <----  I don't know that I've had this much toward the end of an event.  It's not the highest number, but maybe with nearly three days and back to being unemployed for the moment (temp assignment done), maybe I can bump it up to 50,000, at least 40, for sure.

Characters: Everyone is at 10, with the following exceptions:

Pooh - 2 <--- these honey pots are a PITA!  Therefore I suspect getting to 10 will take quite a while
Eeyore - moving toward 6 as we speak
Tigger - ready for 7
Kanga - ready for 8
Roo - collecting for 7
Piglet - ready for 6
Rabbit - ready for 9
Toy Alien - collecting for 8 <---  this poor dude.  Every time I think, okay I'm gonna get him ready and move him up to 10, something happens and either he is super helpful for 
                                              gathering tokens, or Buzz is helpful, so he's still sitting at 7.  I feel like I keep neglecting him somehow.
Peter - ready for 3 <---  that 4M magic is going to go SO QUICK
Wendy - ready for 7 <---- she's eating up all my magic too
Shere Khan - ready for 10 <---- magic gobbler as well, 325,900 to move to 10 - CRAZY


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Wishful thinking but not likely. That would require a full update to add his code. Unless for some odd reason he is ‘hidden’ in the character book.


I have taught you well, young apprentice.


----------



## supernova

A chance at Pooh ear hats has been added to the Pooh parade float.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I am 0/12 and still need one stupid Pooh ear hat. Playing all night at work helped keep me in the top 100 for the challenge and put me up to nearly $63k in EC. At this point I’d trade all of that and most of my $10 million magic to get that silly hat!


----------



## supernova

I've got all Pooh characters at 7, where they will sit for the next few days based on how much event currency they require to move up.  I'd rather have the gems at this point, and something to do when this event is over.  I'm currently at 55,000 in event currency and 15,000,000 in magic.  Wish that was my bank account.

The exceptions are Tigger who is at 9 and half way to 10, Eeyore who is currently leveling up to 9 and collecting his tokens in the meantime.  If I can get them both to 10, that would be great.  The event currency for them is crazy low to level up.  Pooh is at 4, and it costs as much to bring him to 5 as it does other character to 8.  Yeah, he's staying where he is.

Wendy is at 10 and back in mothballs.  Peter Pan is at 7 and the way his drops have been lately, he'll be there for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I am now 0/15 on ear hats and getting frustrated! I need one more stoopid hat and it just won't drop!


----------



## supernova

Disney_Alli said:


> I am now 0/15 on ear hats and getting frustrated! I need one more stoopid hat and it just won't drop!


Have you tried running a parade?  Just in case.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Have you tried running a parade?  Just in case.



I didn't have a parade option for the last hat I needed, either.  I checked after you posted about it.  I think it must be a "post Pooh Welcome" task and can't be used while you are doing the initial collection.

But I did just get the last one I needed (24 hours since the previous collected hat), so you can stop worrying about my dual games (at least until the next event).

I'm going to guess that the next event will start, like May 9th.  Why?  Because we leave May 8th for Hong Kong (including Hong Kong Disneyland ) and I seem to have a knack for going on vacation when an event starts (I've been on vacation for Frozen, BatB, Aladdin and Snow White).


----------



## Disney_Alli

supernova said:


> Have you tried running a parade?  Just in case.



I bought the float the first day and run my parade constantly - no dice yet. Just about 2 hrs left until I can check again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## squirrel

I need 3 more Pooh hats to welcome him.  3 more gems and I can get Eeyore.  I have 47,500 in EC.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Okay I'm in the process of welcoming Pooh finally and I still have 50,800 in EC.

Despite that happy news I'm annoyed: when I clicked on the first group and it dropped my needed ear hat I had deliberately only clicked on the one hoping against hope I'd get a second hat to put towards Pooh's upgrade... but instead the game just voided the other two groups who were looking for the hat and made them available again. WHY?!?!


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I didn't have a parade option for the last hat I needed, either.  I checked after you posted about it.  I think it must be a "post Pooh Welcome" task and can't be used while you are doing the initial collection.
> 
> But I did just get the last one I needed (24 hours since the previous collected hat), so you can stop worrying about my dual games (at least until the next event).
> 
> I'm going to guess that the next event will start, like May 9th.  Why?  Because we leave May 8th for Hong Kong (including Hong Kong Disneyland ) and I seem to have a knack for going on vacation when an event starts (I've been on vacation for Frozen, BatB, Aladdin and Snow White).


Safe travels!  Like you, I've been abroad for two events (Lion King and whichever one we had this summer), though fortunately we had outstanding WiFi, even on our luxury coach.  So I was able to stay on task, as it were.  But yes, I guess the ear hat is only AFTER you've welcomed him.  Which you have!



Disney_Alli said:


> Okay I'm in the process of welcoming Pooh finally and I still have 50,800 in EC.
> 
> Despite that happy news I'm annoyed: when I clicked on the first group and it dropped my needed ear hat I had deliberately only clicked on the one hoping against hope I'd get a second hat to put towards Pooh's upgrade... but instead the game just voided the other two groups who were looking for the hat and made them available again. WHY?!?!


Because the interns are against us.  Every step of the way.  It's possible to have that much event currency this time around, it seems, especially depending on where you have left your characters.  I usually get everyone up to 7 before stopping, and since lowering the currency after the Aladdin update (or was it before?) I haven't received many gems at the end of an event.  This time, I have them all at 7 again, and both Tigger and Eeyore should be at 10.  And by today I will have over 60k.  Too bad 80k is still such a stretch.


Disney_Alli said:


> I bought the float the first day and run my parade constantly - no dice yet. Just about 2 hrs left until I can check again. Fingers crossed!


Yep, I suppose it appeared for me because I already had Pooh.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Funny thing: my first parade after I welcomed Pooh I of course got a silly Pooh bear ear hat.


----------



## Aces86

Had the last two hats drop this morning that I needed. Finally welcoming Pooh!


----------



## AlohaBerry

What April Fool's day stupid thing happened to you in the game? I got a message saying I missed a day in my streak. Um, I played all day yesterday.... but did I sign into the dumb calendar!? Who the heck knows? So, yes, in my just woke up , still in bed state of mind, I said yes to spending 5 gems (heck, I figure if I got, 'em....) to get back my lost day. And no, I didn't notice my gem quantity at this groggy moment. Then POP! a box pops up saying "ha ha. Here's your bench (Incredibles)!". So, did I just get punked?
  

I hate April Fool's. And Supernova, remember that... I'm so gullible that if you said it's written on the ceiling, I'd look.


----------



## xthebowdenx

My April Fools was a sapphire chest daily reward containing a log bench? But it could have been bc I didn’t NEED a sapphire chest?


----------



## hopemax

The April Fool's Joke was that the Sapphire Chest was actually a bench.  

Anything else, I think is just game play.  2 days into the new calendar, I also got a message about missing my streak in my Windows game.  Even though, I had been playing all day the previous day, I had never had to restart my game so I never got an automatic popup to claim my Daily Reward, and I apparently had never clicked on the calendar.  So now I'm very deliberate about claiming it.  But mostly, the game will need a restart and I'll get the popup after it has reloaded.  I also had the spend 5 gems to restore the streak.  I didn't pay those gems, and so my Windows game is 2 days behind my IOS game in terms of the streak prizes on the right side of the screen.


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> What April Fool's day stupid thing happened to you in the game? I got a message saying I missed a day in my streak. Um, I played all day yesterday.... but did I sign into the dumb calendar!? Who the heck knows? So, yes, in my just woke up , still in bed state of mind, I said yes to spending 5 gems (heck, I figure if I got, 'em....) to get back my lost day. And no, I didn't notice my gem quantity at this groggy moment. Then POP! a box pops up saying "ha ha. Here's your bench (Incredibles)!". So, did I just get punked?
> 
> 
> I hate April Fool's. And Supernova, remember that... I'm so gullible that if you said it's written on the ceiling, I'd look.


Oh, come come now.  I'm not THAT bad a person now a I?. 

Anyway, I got a stupid Frozen bench in my calendar chest today, because there's nothing of value that I need.  My April Fools joke was a special invisible bench.  I'm happier with that than the Frozen bench.


----------



## hopemax

I was surprised to see how long the amber chests will last on the calendar. I guess most people, will have Sorcerer Mickey. However, I figure all this means is several more posts of annoyance of receiving a daily reward of a single happiness. (since the 100EC is soon to not be an option)


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I was surprised to see how long the amber chests will last on the calendar. I guess most people, will have Sorcerer Mickey. However, I figure all this means is several more posts of annoyance of receiving a daily reward of a single happiness. (since the 100EC is soon to not be an option)


I received one of those the other day.  Must have been broken, because it didn't do anything to make me happy.


----------



## SunDial

I had 2 happiness and a log bench.  Haha


----------



## ZellyB

Welcome Pooh!  FINALLY!!


----------



## DarrylR

I’m not sure how anyone that didn’t get the gem characters welcomed Pooh. I’ve been sending out every four hours with ecstatic happiness and parades running when collecting and have had zero hats drop for the entire event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Oh, come come now.  I'm not THAT bad a person now a I?.
> 
> Anyway, I got a stupid Frozen bench in my calendar chest today, because there's nothing of value that I need.  My April Fools joke was a special invisible bench.  I'm happier with that than the Frozen bench.



I think the bench in the sapphire chest in the calendar was the April Fools joke - the screen with the empty bench was just to represent the bench you’d get in the sapphire cheat


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarrylR said:


> I’m not sure how anyone that didn’t get the gem characters welcomed Pooh. I’ve been sending out every four hours with ecstatic happiness and parades running when collecting and have had zero hats drop for the entire event.



I thought this was a greatly stricter event - UNTIL the Pooh ear hat for that reason.  Heck I have both gem characters and it’s was still a struggle (went 2 our of 18 tries at one stretch)


----------



## KPach525

Ughhh why didn’t I think of the honey bees sooner! ‍ 25ec for those trying to build currency. Much better than Jessie and Goofys 6min tasks at 7ec.


----------



## CallieMar

KPach525 said:


> Ughhh why didn’t I think of the honey bees sooner! ‍ 25ec for those trying to build currency. Much better than Jessie and Goofys 6min tasks at 7ec.



I have been doing this constantly. Max the honeydippers and honeycombs and then capture the honeybees until they run out. Rinse and repeat. 

I’m at 67k in EC. I think I would have had a chance at 80k if I had more time to baby the game during the work week.


----------



## mikegood2

Some of you are making me feel like I’m really behind in EC. That said, I haven’t played much this weekend and have focused on leveling some characters more than usual. This event has been much calmer and enjoyable, but I still kinda checked out of it a few days ago. 

*Pooh* - 5 (ready for 6 tonight?)
*Eeyore* - 9 (ready for 10)
*Tigger* - 9
*Kanga* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Roo* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Piglet* - 7 (will level overnight)
*Rabbit* - Level 8 (ready for 9)

50K EC
78 Pooh books

57/65 Red
24/30 Blue 
8/15 Ropes

Think Rabbit will be the first I level when the event ends. I think he's been ready for level 9 for 2 or 3 weeks. 

Since I have more books than I need, I made the mistake of forgetting about the easy currency for making them. Probably has cost me 1K+ EC.


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> Wishful thinking but not likely. That would require a full update to add his code. Unless for some odd reason he is ‘hidden’ in the character book.



I agree with the adding his code.  I think they could have him hidden.  They already have the mini events coded hidden until specific times and then disappear with out updates.   I am set for manual updates.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> I agree with the adding his code.  I think they could have him hidden.  They already have the mini events coded hidden until specific times and then disappear with out updates.   I am set for manual updates.


What would be the point of just giving him away, though?  I could see them maybe adding him and Gopher later on to expand the similar to the way they did with Bullseye and the Alien.  At this point, it's more than just coding him into the game and keeping him hidden.  They would also have to build each of his tokens into the character's tasks, and create a storyline for him that could have been a part of the Pooh event.  I'm not saying they couldn't or wouldn't do it.  But finals are just around the corner, and the interns probably have more important things to worry about than making players happy.


----------



## mmmears

I kind of thought the frozen bench I got this morning was a bit mean for April Fools...  



hopemax said:


> I was surprised to see how long the amber chests will last on the calendar. I guess most people, will have Sorcerer Mickey. However, I figure all this means is several more posts of annoyance of receiving a daily reward of a single happiness. (since the 100EC is soon to not be an option)



I'm surprised, too.  If I had known I wouldn't have worried about not getting the costume before the end of March.  Oh well.  I'm glad it means more people will be able to get it, but not happy that I have weeks with nothing worthwhile in the calendar.



supernova said:


> I received one of those the other day.  Must have been broken, because it didn't do anything to make me happy.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the bench in the sapphire chest in the calendar was the April Fools joke - the screen with the empty bench was just to represent the bench you’d get in the sapphire cheat


I'll take that over the single happy face or 15 bits of magic I've received in my amber chests lately.  At least the bench can be traded in.  And with nothing else to give me at this point, I suppose a bench was better than nothing.  It certainly wasn't going to produce event currency for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I'll take that over the single happy face or 15 bits of magic I've received in my amber chests lately.  At least the bench can be traded in.  And with nothing else to give me at this point, I suppose a bench was better than nothing.  It certainly wasn't going to produce event currency for me.



yeah it is a bit ridiculous what the amber chests are now giving once you get all the fabric for Sorcerer Mickey - and still like 2 weeks to go with them or something!


----------



## Quellman

Heh Jokes on them. I figured the sapphire chest was just another crappy luck.  Kinda like platinum.  So they just reinforced that their drops can be really crappy.  Still waiting on Zootopia too btw.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah it is a bit ridiculous what the amber chests are now giving once you get all the fabric for Sorcerer Mickey - and still like 2 weeks to go with them or something!


Two chests meant 1 happiness and 15 magic.  Gonna be a LOOOOOONG April...


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> I kind of thought the frozen bench I got this morning was a bit mean for April Fools...



I thought so too actually. And I half wondered if they would give us the real chest at the end of the day, or the next day. But then I woke up from my daydream and realized they truly were that heartless to play upon one of the biggest complaints about the chest system.


----------



## goingthedistance

With a day to go my last Pooh hat dropped.  I was 0 for 15 for a while there.  Welcoming Pooh now.


----------



## Chrisvee

my amber chests had 1 happiness and 100 EC


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> my amber chests had 1 happiness and 100 EC


100 event currency?????  Oh, that's it.  I quit.


----------



## empresslilly

Chrisvee said:


> my amber chests had 1 happiness and 100 EC


So did mine!  Of course, I've also had 3 days in a row of only 1 happiness.  The way I look at it, the amber chests are DMK's way of giving away a free Sorcerer costume.  The folks who were lucky enough to get Fantasia to help with the token drops finished sooner, and they will get, for the most part, inconsequential gifts until the chests run out.  The folks who didn't get Fantasia are still collecting items for the costume, but are pretty much guaranteed to get it.  Personally, I think DMK actually did a pretty good job of leveling the playing field on this one.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## mmmears

I didn't even get any happiness this morning.  2 honey dippers and that was it.


----------



## Allison

I had a random Oogie Boogie quest show up this morning.  He has been in storage for weeks.


----------



## luther10

My two amber chests this morning have 100EC each... HA... I hit a jackpot!!!


----------



## Wishuponastar1975

Allison said:


> I had a random Oogie Boogie quest show up this morning.  He has been in storage for weeks.


I keep getting the same Jack quest over and over. I have tried closing the game, restarted my phone and contacted customer care. Very frustrating.


----------



## Cabius

supernova said:


> 100 event currency?????  Oh, that's it.  I quit.



Hey, 100 EC is 5% of a gem! And if a gem is worth $0.05 (40 cost $2, after all), then those ECs are worth $0.025! Why are you complaining about FREE MONEY?!??


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Cabius said:


> Hey, 100 EC is 5% of a gem! And if a gem is worth $0.05 (40 cost $2, after all), then those ECs are worth $0.025! Why are you complaining about FREE MONEY?!??


You’re being too generous to the interns. It’s $0.0025 actually!


----------



## mmmears

Prince Chow Mein said:


> You’re being too generous to the interns. It’s $0.0025 actually!



Still better than my honey stick.


----------



## Cabius

Prince Chow Mein said:


> You’re being too generous to the interns. It’s $0.0025 actually!



D’oh! Good catch.


----------



## supernova

Cabius said:


> Hey, 100 EC is 5% of a gem! And if a gem is worth $0.05 (40 cost $2, after all), then those ECs are worth $0.025! Why are you complaining about FREE MONEY?!??


Certainly not doing that.  What I AM complaining about is my consistent 1 happiness or 15 magic.  At this point, I'd love some event currency.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Finally welcoming Pooh!  That was close!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> As what?  A daisy?


Haha of course!


----------



## lmmatooki

Oh goodness, these weeks are blending together for me lately...but I did end up getting Pooh and Mickey's costume!


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Magic - 4,688,171 <--- I have NEVER been that high over 4M before, and I doubt it'll stay there as I'm going to have some leveling up to do once the event ends. To those of you who have the 10 and 15, and I think I saw 25M magic, know that I am jealous, and yet it's a goal I am working toward myself!



We seem to be in the same area with magic! I have 4,853,698 right now! I also have never been that high before!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Overall, very happy with this event.  A nice comfortable pace, cute animations, quests that actually made sense.  The amber chests once you get sorcerer Mickey are pretty awful.  At least the 100 EC is useful, but really, it should have switched over to giving event tokens.

Event Currency - 82,300.  I will get my 40 gems and spent some extra to level up all my Pooh characters.  Wish I could donate the leftover EC to other players that I'm not using.

Pooh - 2 honey pots just won't drop!
Eeyore - 5, almost ready for 6
Tigger - 6, almost ready for 7
Kanga - leveling to 5 now
Roo - 4, almost ready for 5
Piglet - 4, going to 5 when Kanga is done
Rabbit - 6
Toy Alien - 9, just waiting on Buzz to finish the event tomorrow to switch back to earning alien ears so I can finally get him to 10
Peter - 5
Wendy - 7

Magic 10.6 million


----------



## mmmears

^^WOW on the event currency. I'm nowhere near that amount.  Do you have the parade float?  I'm wondering if it produces enough EC to make it the reason why I'm so low in this game.  My characters are doing one hour tasks all day, too.


----------



## karmstr112

PrincessS121212 said:


> Overall, very happy with this event.  A nice comfortable pace, cute animations, quests that actually made sense.  The amber chests once you get sorcerer Mickey are pretty awful.  At least the 100 EC is useful, but really, it should have switched over to giving event tokens.
> 
> Event Currency - 82,300.  I will get my 40 gems and spent some extra to level up all my Pooh characters.  Wish I could donate the leftover EC to other players that I'm not using.
> 
> Pooh - 2 honey pots just won't drop!
> Eeyore - 5, almost ready for 6
> Tigger - 6, almost ready for 7
> Kanga - leveling to 5 now
> Roo - 4, almost ready for 5
> Piglet - 4, going to 5 when Kanga is done
> Rabbit - 6
> Toy Alien - 9, just waiting on Buzz to finish the event tomorrow to switch back to earning alien ears so I can finally get him to 10
> Peter - 5
> Wendy - 7
> 
> Magic 10.6 million



Thank you I was having a brain freeze as to the gem conversion. I expect to end the event with about 60k in event currency and will happily take the 30 gems. I’m at 9.4m magic which is the highest I’ve been at since Jungle Book. The event has been enjoyable, I hope the interns take note of all the positive comments on the pacing. I haven’t gotten Fantasmic yet so I’m still collecting fabric and rope for Mickey’s Sorcerer costume. The rest of my characters are maxed out other than:

Pooh                  level 2             ready to move up             

Piglet                 level 4             ready to move up

Peter Pan           level 5              needs 2 pipes

Roo                   level 6             ready to move up

Eyeore              level 7             upgrading to 8 now         

Tiger                level 8              will upgrade next

Kanga              level 8              ready to move up

Rabbit              level 9              ready to move up


----------



## chelynnah

Pooh just levelled up to 5
Piglet 5 ready for 6
Everyone else 6 and ready to level
About 60k EC which is more than I’ve been able to save the last 2 events
And sorcerer Mickey and Fantasia

I have absolutely loved this event


----------



## squirrel

Finally got Pooh and I also got enough gems to buy Eeyore.  Both are at level 2.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Why is Pooh back stuck in the tree when I welcomed him last week and he's off looking for Eyeore? Seems a rather weird phenomenon that goes against the real Disney park rules of not having a character in two locations at one park at a time.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Platinum chests.... in quest of Fantasia... I have spent Merlin money twice at 7500 each and 100 gems to get nothing grander than some dang antlers.   To boot, I have not had a randomly placed in the park Platinum chest in 2 months and I always have my 2 chest podiums working on a chest. Seems I am having a bit of sucky luck.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I got Antlers in my last Platinum chest too... before that I got two Plants with Fantasmic sandwiched in between.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Overall, very happy with this event.  A nice comfortable pace, cute animations, quests that actually made sense.  The amber chests once you get sorcerer Mickey are pretty awful.  At least the 100 EC is useful, but really, it should have switched over to giving event tokens.
> 
> Event Currency - 82,300.  I will get my 40 gems and spent some extra to level up all my Pooh characters.  Wish I could donate the leftover EC to other players that I'm not using.
> 
> Magic 10.6 million





mmmears said:


> ^^WOW on the event currency. I'm nowhere near that amount.  Do you have the parade float?  I'm wondering if it produces enough EC to make it the reason why I'm so low in this game.  My characters are doing one hour tasks all day, too.



It's not the float.  It think the float only gives 400-ish event credit every two hours, plus the four hour cool down period.  So that isn't doing it.  With the crazy reduction in credit for quests, it hasn't really been possible to make it to 80k outright, so I'm guessing two things are at play here.  First, she's mid-point with most of her Pooh characters.  I have mine at 7 ready for 8 (Eeyore and Tigger are both maxed out at 10), but even then I don't think I'd be at 80k.  Close though.  I'm at 63,500 right now.  I also figure she might have fallen for some of these "promotions" that the interns are offering.  Currently, you can buy 250 gems for ten bucks and get 15,000 in event currency "free".  If I bothered, then I'd be over 80k.  In the end, though, those 15,000 are a difference of only 7 lousy gems.  At least at 16,000 we'd get 8.  Not worth it at all.

Now granted, I can't be sure.  But those two factors definitely make sense based on the new lower event task yields for currency.


----------



## supernova

With four and a half hours left to the event, just wanted to remind everyone to be sure your event currency is on the even side and not odd.  This way you maximize your gem conversion at the end.  Good luck in these final hours.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Still better than my honey stick.


Yeah, I'm really just about done with this event.  Enough already.


----------



## fab1976

Help! My son has started playing recently and isn’t able to get Pooh. I helped him out today while he’s at school and grabbed the last couple of scarves for Piglet. Just hit welcome but he takes 2 hours! If he’s in the process of being welcomed still will it finish after the event is over or do I need to use his precious gems to finish it before the event is done?


----------



## mikegood2

I’ve always felt that event floats are probably the best investments you can make during an event. It’s the first thing I buy for an event. Pooh’s float makes 450 EC for each parade. If you can run 3 a day that’s an additional 1350 EC a day. Not sure the exact number of days for this event but to simplify the math let’s say 30 days. That means a float could potentially add 40K EC, or 20 gems, if you get it from the start and run 3 floats a day!

It looks like I’m going to end up with around 56K EC, so I’m happy with the 28 gems I’ll be getting.


----------



## AJGolden1013

fab1976 said:


> Help! My son has started playing recently and isn’t able to get Pooh. I helped him out today while he’s at school and grabbed the last couple of scarves for Piglet. Just hit welcome but he takes 2 hours! If he’s in the process of being welcomed still will it finish after the event is over or do I need to use his precious gems to finish it before the event is done?



You can always buy the bundle as an option.... it’s not the best option, but it is an option


----------



## rr333

mikegood2 said:


> It looks like I’m going to end up with around 56K EC, so I’m happy with the 28 gems I’ll be getting.




Thanks. I was trying to remember the conversion, but I will have about 57k, so looks like I'll also get 28 gems.



supernova said:


> With four and a half hours left to the event, just wanted to remind everyone to be sure your event currency is on the even side and not odd.  This way you maximize your gem conversion at the end.  Good luck in these final hours.



So I should probably level someone up with some of the extra over 56k, yes?


----------



## supernova

rr333 said:


> So I should probably level someone up with some of the extra over 56k, yes?


As long as you can stay above the 56k mark, then absolutely.  The extra currency doesn't go anywhere.  Rather than lose it, put it to good use.  Plus that's less magic you'll need to use after the event ends.


----------



## areno79

I'm fairly new to this game, but have been reading along with this thread for the current Pooh event. So glad I found this thread! I have all of the Pooh characters and have been leveling up those characters as quickly as I can. All of them are at a level 6, with the exception of Pooh...I can't get the ear hats to drop. Now to focus on acquiring enough magic to open up some space.


----------



## littlebearfan

I had 55,175 EC. I spent 1,200 to level Kanga - which put me under 54,000.  I thought I would have to do a bunch of 6 min tasks, but then checked my bee situation. I had just enough honey dippers and combs to collect 2 more times.

I am now sitting at 54,025. Very happy with that!


----------



## rr333

supernova said:


> As long as you can stay above the 56k mark, then absolutely.  The extra currency doesn't go anywhere.  Rather than lose it, put it to good use.  Plus that's less magic you'll need to use after the event ends.



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## minniesBFF

I am not a very diligent player, and I haven't played the game with any sort of consistency for quite a few months, but I love Winnie the Pooh so I jumped in on this event.

I have every character except Eeyore, but I did end up having to spend gems to get Pooh.  I was short 2 ear hats with only an hour left in the event, which ended up costing me 84 precious gems.  But overall, I loved this event!


----------



## supernova

littlebearfan said:


> I had 55,175 EC. I spent 1,200 to level Kanga - which put me under 54,000.  I thought I would have to do a bunch of 6 min tasks, but then checked my bee situation. I had just enough honey dippers and combs to collect 2 more times.
> 
> I am now sitting at 54,025. Very happy with that!


Ooh!  Didn't even think of the six minute tasks.  I'm at 69,958.  There's no sense in blowing three gems to speed up a task, all in the name of earning one gem.  Going to try a few six minute tasks to get the remaining currency before the event ends in 25 minutes.


----------



## Samkush

fab1976 said:


> Help! My son has started playing recently and isn’t able to get Pooh. I helped him out today while he’s at school and grabbed the last couple of scarves for Piglet. Just hit welcome but he takes 2 hours! If he’s in the process of being welcomed still will it finish after the event is over or do I need to use his precious gems to finish it before the event is done?



As long as you hit welcome, you’re good. No need to speed up


----------



## rr333

Leveling Piglet to 6 and will end with 56,086 EC 

Like the majority, I really enjoyed this event. I started to think I wouldn't get Pooh for a bit there, but then drops picked up and I got him with 2 days to spare.


----------



## FoodLover

supernova said:


> With four and a half hours left to the event, just wanted to remind everyone to be sure your event currency is on the even side and not odd.  This way you maximize your gem conversion at the end.  Good luck in these final hours.



Actually on both this event and Snow White, I was somewhat under an even amount, and the interns rounded up! I ended with 79,473 today and got 40 gems. No idea where the cutoff is... maybe if you’re more than halfway to the next even number?


----------



## supernova

FoodLover said:


> Actually on both this event and Snow White, I was somewhat under an even amount, and the interns rounded up! I ended with 79,473 today and got 40 gems. No idea where the cutoff is... maybe if you’re nore than halfway to the next even number?


Good eye.  Same thing happened for me.  I wound up just about 60 currency short, and still got my 35.  Nicely played, interns.


----------



## hopemax

Interesting.  So, you may have seen the pop-up for Snow White Legendary chests.  You might have also seen, that it says "includes Grumpy tokens."  So I went to Grumpy.  And saw that I need 40 Owls and 30 Ear Hats (I totally did not focus on getting Grumpy during the event).  No way am I buying chests for a chance to earn a token, and not Grumpy outright. But then I clicked on the Owl and it showed that Snow White's Cottage is dropping Owl tokens.  I verified it by clicking on Snow White's Cottage, and yep.  4 hours X minutes chance of Owl token.  Clicking on Grumpy hats didn't show any way to earn them, so I suppose those are only in the special chests.


----------



## JamesGarvey

If you get the real money 6x legendary chest bundle, Grumpy is guaranteed


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> If you get the real money 6x legendary chest bundle, Grumpy is guaranteed


Grumpy?  Or a *chance* at Grumpy.


----------



## AJGolden1013

This is not a real game, but I just finished playing Squish Squash.  What is that you ask?  It's NONSENSE!!!  Hahahaha.  So I have recently spent the better part of 90 minutes, almost 2 hours, rearranging my kingdom.  I have EVERY character, so as the event began to wind down, I started sending everyone "HOME".  It was the only way to guarantee that I would not send anyone into a building and then have Merlin say to me, "Sorry, you can not move buildings when a hero is inside".  I hate when that message shows up.  So very slowly, everyone went home.  Once they were all home, I put every building and every concession into storage to figure things out and try to make things as tight as possible or look somewhat  properly clustered.  That lasted for three minutes.  So I got all the buildings back out, and then I started moving around the park and dotted my concession stands.  Doing this, left me with two plots of land OPEN.  The patch just in front of It's A Small World, and then to the immediate left of that, is also open.  I will try to take photos and post.  I do NOT have the Haunted Mansion and I do NOT have Splash Mountain.  I could fit them, if I chose to buy them now, however, since I'm out of a job (giving me time to actually finagle all these buildings), I'm not planning on buying anything or spending gems on unnecessary attractions, even though it would be nice to have.

My apologize for crazy ramblings, and thank you all for reading/listening

Special thanks to @lmmatooki for being a wonderful inspiration on playing, what I now call Squish Squash!


----------



## Disney_Alli

AJGolden1013 said:


> This is not a real game, but I just finished playing Squish Squash.  What is that you ask?  It's NONSENSE!!!  Hahahaha.  So I have recently spent the better part of 90 minutes, almost 2 hours, rearranging my kingdom.  I have EVERY character, so as the event began to wind down, I started sending everyone "HOME".  It was the only way to guarantee that I would not send anyone into a building and then have Merlin say to me, "Sorry, you can not move buildings when a hero is inside".  I hate when that message shows up.  So very slowly, everyone went home.  Once they were all home, I put every building and every concession into storage to figure things out and try to make things as tight as possible or look somewhat  properly clustered.  That lasted for three minutes.  So I got all the buildings back out, and then I started moving around the park and dotted my concession stands.  Doing this, left me with two plots of land OPEN.  The patch just in front of It's A Small World, and then to the immediate left of that, is also open.  I will try to take photos and post.  I do NOT have the Haunted Mansion and I do NOT have Splash Mountain.  I could fit them, if I chose to buy them now, however, since I'm out of a job (giving me time to actually finagle all these buildings), I'm not planning on buying anything or spending gems on unnecessary attractions, even though it would be nice to have.
> 
> My apologize for crazy ramblings, and thank you all for reading/listening
> 
> Special thanks to @lmmatooki for being a wonderful inspiration on playing, what I now call Squish Squash!



This is actually how I plan to spend a couple hours on my days off this week and this was exactly my plan on how I’d accomplish it - send everyone home, store everything and then work from buildings down through concessions and decorations.

I’m actually tempted by the Snow White chests for the first time ever as they are the only characters I’m missing... so much so that I spent 60 Gems on one this morning and I got Happy!!! (Literally and figuratively lol) I’m still missing the Evil Queen and Grumpy but it also gave me another Owl token. I have 170 gems (I got 31 from EC this morning and 20 when Happy gave me a full set of characters) considering I spent however many it was for Hook during the Pooh event I think I’m doing pretty well! I’m up to 24k and change in Merlin’s potions or spells or whatever so I’m getting decently close to getting Hook’s ship too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> This is not a real game, but I just finished playing Squish Squash.  What is that you ask?  It's NONSENSE!!!  Hahahaha.  So I have recently spent the better part of 90 minutes, almost 2 hours, rearranging my kingdom.  I have EVERY character, so as the event began to wind down, I started sending everyone "HOME".  It was the only way to guarantee that I would not send anyone into a building and then have Merlin say to me, "Sorry, you can not move buildings when a hero is inside".  I hate when that message shows up.  So very slowly, everyone went home.  Once they were all home, I put every building and every concession into storage to figure things out and try to make things as tight as possible or look somewhat  properly clustered.  That lasted for three minutes.  So I got all the buildings back out, and then I started moving around the park and dotted my concession stands.  Doing this, left me with two plots of land OPEN.  The patch just in front of It's A Small World, and then to the immediate left of that, is also open.  I will try to take photos and post.  I do NOT have the Haunted Mansion and I do NOT have Splash Mountain.  I could fit them, if I chose to buy them now, however, since I'm out of a job (giving me time to actually finagle all these buildings), I'm not planning on buying anything or spending gems on unnecessary attractions, even though it would be nice to have.
> 
> My apologize for crazy ramblings, and thank you all for reading/listening
> 
> Special thanks to @lmmatooki for being a wonderful inspiration on playing, what I now call Squish Squash!


You fit everything but those 2 attractions?  Were you able to keep themes together?  I tried last night, but I still couldn't fit 2 Frozen and 2 Zootopia attractions.  I think the problem is that I have themes grouped.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve always felt that event floats are probably the best investments you can make during an event. It’s the first thing I buy for an event. Pooh’s float makes 450 EC for each parade. If you can run 3 a day that’s an additional 1350 EC a day. Not sure the exact number of days for this event but to simplify the math let’s say 30 days. That means a float could potentially add 40K EC, or 20 gems, if you get it from the start and run 3 floats a day!
> 
> It looks like I’m going to end up with around 56K EC, so I’m happy with the 28 gems I’ll be getting.



Hmm.  It looks like it might have been the float then.  1350/day would definitely add up over a month.  I ended up at 56K this morning.  I didn't get the float since I don't find them helpful after the even and I was trying to save my gems since I burned up so many getting Grumpy.  Good to know for next time.  But I ended up with more gems by NOT buying it, so I'm not sure what I'll do next time.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I have zero chests. ZERO. How does that even happen?


----------



## AJGolden1013

For those who were curious, this is how I played "Squish Squash"


----------



## AJGolden1013

This is part 2, because it wouldn't let me do one full one


----------



## AJGolden1013

Part 3:


----------



## areno79

AJGolden1013 said:


> This is not a real game, but I just finished playing Squish Squash.  What is that you ask?  It's NONSENSE!!!  Hahahaha.  So I have recently spent the better part of 90 minutes, almost 2 hours, rearranging my kingdom.  I have EVERY character, so as the event began to wind down, I started sending everyone "HOME".  It was the only way to guarantee that I would not send anyone into a building and then have Merlin say to me, "Sorry, you can not move buildings when a hero is inside".  I hate when that message shows up.  So very slowly, everyone went home.  Once they were all home, I put every building and every concession into storage to figure things out and try to make things as tight as possible or look somewhat  properly clustered.  That lasted for three minutes.  So I got all the buildings back out, and then I started moving around the park and dotted my concession stands.  Doing this, left me with two plots of land OPEN.  The patch just in front of It's A Small World, and then to the immediate left of that, is also open.  I will try to take photos and post.  I do NOT have the Haunted Mansion and I do NOT have Splash Mountain.  I could fit them, if I chose to buy them now, however, since I'm out of a job (giving me time to actually finagle all these buildings), I'm not planning on buying anything or spending gems on unnecessary attractions, even though it would be nice to have.
> 
> My apologize for crazy ramblings, and thank you all for reading/listening
> 
> Special thanks to @lmmatooki for being a wonderful inspiration on playing, what I now call Squish Squash!


This is actually a really good idea. I have things all over the place and it's hurting my OCD brain to have everything jumbled together. When I get some decent magic banked and more space opened up, I'm going to try the same thing.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve always felt that event floats are probably the best investments you can make during an event. It’s the first thing I buy for an event. Pooh’s float makes 450 EC for each parade. If you can run 3 a day that’s an additional 1350 EC a day. Not sure the exact number of days for this event but to simplify the math let’s say 30 days. That means a float could potentially add 40K EC, or 20 gems, if you get it from the start and run 3 floats a day!



Except, that you had to pay 50 gems for the float in the first place. Using your math, you are down -30 gems over not buying it at all.  I buy all the floats too, but I do it to be "complete," and for the token drops during the event when we are time sensitive.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Except, that you had to pay 50 gems for the float in the first place. Using your math, you are down -30 gems over not buying it at all.  I buy all the floats too, but I do it to be "complete," and for the token drops during the event when we are time sensitive.



That's true, but they also give items for Winnie the Pooh characters. I’d say I averaged atleast 1 item a day from the float. I know I got atleast 3 or 4 Pooh hats.

Also, I don't think I’ve ever bought the float with gems. It’s always my real money purchase. I like to give the games a little bit of money each event and it's the littlest I can give.  Seriously though, That's the one item I purchase with real cash, and on the rare occasion that my gem stash is low I might purchase a character/attraction promo offer.


----------



## JamesGarvey

A premature (and since removed) upload to the gameloft site has led a peek into what the next event will probably be. Peek if you dare, it's up to you if you blab the surprise to the masses. 




Spoiler


----------



## Disney_Alli

JamesGarvey said:


> A premature (and since removed) upload to the gameloft site has led a peek into what the next event will probably be. Peek if you dare, it's up to you if you blab the surprise to the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Well I’m excited already!


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> It's not the float.  It think the float only gives 400-ish event credit every two hours, plus the four hour cool down period.  So that isn't doing it.  With the crazy reduction in credit for quests, it hasn't really been possible to make it to 80k outright, so I'm guessing two things are at play here.  First, she's mid-point with most of her Pooh characters.  I have mine at 7 ready for 8 (Eeyore and Tigger are both maxed out at 10), but even then I don't think I'd be at 80k.  Close though.  I'm at 63,500 right now.  I also figure she might have fallen for some of these "promotions" that the interns are offering.  Currently, you can buy 250 gems for ten bucks and get 15,000 in event currency "free".  If I bothered, then I'd be over 80k.  In the end, though, those 15,000 are a difference of only 7 lousy gems.  At least at 16,000 we'd get 8.  Not worth it at all.
> 
> Now granted, I can't be sure.  But those two factors definitely make sense based on the new lower event task yields for currency.


I got 80K in currency by doing several things:
1) Checked in as frequently as I could around work with shorter quests, did 1 hour quests when not grabbing tokens when at home, especially Jessie and Goofy 6 min quests, and then calculated the times for the longer quests over night (eg. Mike/Sully 6 hour quest together earned more EC than their 2 separate 4 hour quests, etc.)
2) Bought the parade float with my gems immediately and ran it constantly
3) Placed in the top 10 or higher on all trophy mini events to get extra EC.
4) Didn't level up my event characters past level 4/5, knowing that I had plenty of time and magic to do it post event, allowing me to do shorter quests for honey dippers/combs and get the EC, even when maxed out on the items for the books
5) Bought a bundle for Tigger early to get EC, a concession stand that gave EC, and Tigger of course.  Allowed me in my own way to say thanks to the interns for keeping the game going.


----------



## PrincessS121212

JamesGarvey said:


> A premature (and since removed) upload to the gameloft site has led a peek into what the next event will probably be. Peek if you dare, it's up to you if you blab the surprise to the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I really hope they still go through with this, as I love this movie!


----------



## squirrel

JamesGarvey said:


> A premature (and since removed) upload to the gameloft site has led a peek into what the next event will probably be. Peek if you dare, it's up to you if you blab the surprise to the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


My niece will go back to playing now.  I told her just this evening that if they added these I would call and let her know so she can collect them.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> A premature (and since removed) upload to the gameloft site has led a peek into what the next event will probably be. Peek if you dare, it's up to you if you blab the surprise to the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I peeked.  Thanks for the info.  I always thought it was strange that he  wasn't running around.


----------



## squirrel

Told her now to start playing again.  She just started in September so I don't think she has that many characters, gems or magic.  Not sure when she stopped playing.  She needs time to build up her gems and characters so she can get her favourite character.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> For those who were curious, this is how I played "Squish Squash"
> View attachment 313745View attachment 313746View attachment 313747View attachment 313748View attachment 313749View attachment 313750View attachment 313751View attachment 313752View attachment 313752View attachment 313753View attachment 313754


Thx for the pics.  I'm really torn.  I like having my attractions grouped by theme in the areas they should be in, except for the ones that should be in the Adventureland area that we cannot get to yet.  But, I cannot seem to fit them all without splitting up the themes.  It's my OCD versus wanting them all out at war.  Sure wish the interns would widen the land behind Fantasyland and let us place attractions there.


----------



## supernova

Lilo and Stitch?  I guess they're taking time to step away from the classics, a la Zootopia.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I got 80K in currency by doing several things:
> 1) Checked in as frequently as I could around work with shorter quests, did 1 hour quests when not grabbing tokens when at home, especially Jessie and Goofy 6 min quests, and then calculated the times for the longer quests over night (eg. Mike/Sully 6 hour quest together earned more EC than their 2 separate 4 hour quests, etc.)
> 2) Bought the parade float with my gems immediately and ran it constantly
> 3) Placed in the top 10 or higher on all trophy mini events to get extra EC.
> 4) Didn't level up my event characters past level 4/5, knowing that I had plenty of time and magic to do it post event, allowing me to do shorter quests for honey dippers/combs and get the EC, even when maxed out on the items for the books
> 5) Bought a bundle for Tigger early to get EC, a concession stand that gave EC, and Tigger of course.  Allowed me in my own way to say thanks to the interns for keeping the game going.


Roo was fairly expensive (relative to other characters) to get to level 8.  Not quite the same as a million magic to welcome Shere Khan, but 12,000+ to not even get to level 10, and Pooh needs 19,000 to get to level 6.  I guess the interns are trying to keep us from stockpiling our magic once again.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> ****************?  I guess they're taking time to step away from the classics, a la Zootopia.


Awee I was really enjoying the secrecy of the spoiler


----------



## KPach525

JamesGarvey said:


> A premature (and since removed) upload to the gameloft site has led a peek into what the next event will probably be. Peek if you dare, it's up to you if you blab the surprise to the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Super exciting! And great way to ‘share’, love the spoiler alert


----------



## QuesySue

Hi all,

When I start my game all of a sudden I get the message 'New Version - your game version is outdated. Please update to the latest version and try again.' Only thing is... there is no new version in the app store. Anybody else has the same problem?


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Awee I was really enjoying the secrecy of the spoiler










I just hope it was taken down because they've changed their minds.  Never one of my favorite films.  As a matter of fact, I don't think I've ever bothered to sit through the whole thing.


----------



## disneyjr77

JamesGarvey said:


> If you get the real money 6x legendary chest bundle, Grumpy is guaranteed



Unfortunately, Grumpy isn't guaranteed...one of those items is guaranteed.  I stupidly spent money on 2 sets of chests, and out of all 12 chests i got more Grumpy tokens but not Grumpy.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> If you get the real money 6x legendary chest bundle, Grumpy is guaranteed





disneyjr77 said:


> Unfortunately, Grumpy isn't guaranteed...one of those items is guaranteed.  I stupidly spent money on 2 sets of chests, and out of all 12 chests i got more Grumpy tokens but not Grumpy.



Yeah, somehow I didn't think they were guaranteeing Grumpy for ten bucks.  I figured he'd be included with the items that there was a "guarantee of".  But even then, the odds of each guaranteed item are different.  I'm sure his odds are pretty darn low.


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> A premature (and since removed) upload to the gameloft site has led a peek into what the next event will probably be. Peek if you dare, it's up to you if you blab the surprise to the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Not sure how I feel about this event, also I don’t want an event right now.  The last one was cute and this will be good, but now I need a bit of a break. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## SunDial

What day did this appear on their site?   Pretty good follow up to the chest if it is another April fool's day deal.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Yesterday after the Pooh event ended. My speculation is they went to replace the FAQ that ran during the event back to the standard version and someone clicked the incorrect word file.


----------



## Mattimation

I like the leaked movie enough to look forward to the new event, whereas this last one was just kind of take it or leave it personally. Not sure I'd spend any gems on it like I usually try to, but that all depends on who the gem characters are and when this event begins. At least it's something new to fit into Tomorrowland, which after my round of "squish squash" this morning I realized is actually somewhat spacious, and that's with NBC thrown in there.


----------



## mmmears

I hope this new event (if it's really going to be released) isn't going to happen any time soon. I need a break.


----------



## wnwardii

Just saw a post on FB about what's coming next to Disney Magic Kingdoms.  From the puzzle piece, it could be what has been mentioned in the spoiler comments.  I looked on Instagram and Twitter, but the respective accounts don't have any other information or show any other puzzle pieces.


----------



## Mattimation

wnwardii said:


> Just saw a post on FB about what's coming next to Disney Magic Kingdoms.  From the puzzle piece, it could be what has been mentioned in the spoiler comments.  I looked on Instagram and Twitter, but the respective accounts don't have any other information or show any other puzzle pieces.



Yeah, I would definitely take that as confirmation of the leak. Between the leafy border, wave, and palm trees, it's either that or Moana.


----------



## wnwardii

Mattimation said:


> it's either that or Moana.



That was my thought as well.


----------



## Mattimation

wnwardii said:


> That was my thought as well.



I just got a piece in the game as well, which was entirely a splash of water. It does seem like a lot of water considering the plot of the leaked film (and how water had to be avoided), but I don't think that really matters here.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Facebook puzzle piece


----------



## SunDial

Do any of you try to play a different type of game within this game? 

The most happiness that shows is 25 whether it is requests or uncollected smilies.  .  The most of any one specific character I have seen so far at the same time is 3.  Well last week I started to grant and collect all of the wishes when needed to keep me in the 90%.  That is everyone except Mickey.   I now have 5 Mickeys running around the park.   I am working towards having all 25 Mickeys running around. 

Anyone else have anything else you do while playing the game?   I know.  I am a little crazy.  But it is something different to do while playing the game.


----------



## Aces86

Judging by the puzzle piece I definitely think it is the leaked info. Hopefully they wait awhile, I need to save up gems and level up a lot of characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Not sure how I feel about this event, also I don’t want an event right now.  The last one was cute and this will be good, but now I need a bit of a break. Thanks for sharing though.



I definitely was hoping for more of a break before the next event - my gems got pretty depleted

I saw the puzzle piece notification and my first thoughts that was Moana but this fits as well.  I do like the movie but how many people really know more than a couple of characters from it off the top of their heads?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

When I saw the leaves on the puzzle piece in my game I was hoping for Pochahontas personally...I don’t think it makes sense to have so many newer characters around when we’re missing so many of the 90s classics.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> When I saw the leaves on the puzzle piece in my game I was hoping for Pochahontas personally...I don’t think it makes sense to have so many newer characters around when we’re missing so many of the 90s classics.


My thoughts exactly.  Moana is way too new to be included in this game.  I'm fine with Stitch if it's a smaller character set.  We don't need the older sister, council woman, or some of the aliens.  Maybe four total?  Five, if I'm missing someone?


----------



## JamesGarvey

In game puzzle piece.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> This is not a real game, but I just finished playing Squish Squash.  What is that you ask?  It's NONSENSE!!!  Hahahaha.  So I have recently spent the better part of 90 minutes, almost 2 hours, rearranging my kingdom.  I have EVERY character, so as the event began to wind down, I started sending everyone "HOME".  It was the only way to guarantee that I would not send anyone into a building and then have Merlin say to me, "Sorry, you can not move buildings when a hero is inside".  I hate when that message shows up.  So very slowly, everyone went home.  Once they were all home, I put every building and every concession into storage to figure things out and try to make things as tight as possible or look somewhat  properly clustered.  That lasted for three minutes.  So I got all the buildings back out, and then I started moving around the park and dotted my concession stands.  Doing this, left me with two plots of land OPEN.  The patch just in front of It's A Small World, and then to the immediate left of that, is also open.  I will try to take photos and post.  I do NOT have the Haunted Mansion and I do NOT have Splash Mountain.  I could fit them, if I chose to buy them now, however, since I'm out of a job (giving me time to actually finagle all these buildings), I'm not planning on buying anything or spending gems on unnecessary attractions, even though it would be nice to have.
> 
> My apologize for crazy ramblings, and thank you all for reading/listening
> 
> Special thanks to @lmmatooki for being a wonderful inspiration on playing, what I now call Squish Squash!


It is quite a head-scratcher of a game! I am proud to be your inspiration!!


----------



## lmmatooki

JamesGarvey said:


> A premature (and since removed) upload to the gameloft site has led a peek into what the next event will probably be. Peek if you dare, it's up to you if you blab the surprise to the masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


YES!! I hope we get it! (in a few months) haha


----------



## wnwardii

I tried to post my game piece, but it is the same as what @JamesGarvey posted.  That piece really doesn't help a lot in helping to identify the new characters/story line.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> My thoughts exactly.  Moana is way too new to be included in this game.  I'm fine with Stitch if it's a smaller character set.  We don't need the older sister, council woman, or some of the aliens.  Maybe four total?  Five, if I'm missing someone?


I agree with all except not needing the older sister, I think she should be included but that is just my opinion.


----------



## lmmatooki

For some reason, I did not get a puzzle piece in my game.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I agree with all except not needing the older sister, I think she should be included but that is just my opinion.


Wondering how deep into the set they get.  Mulan doesn't even have a villain, and only three characters total.  Zootopia is without a villain and only four characters.  Probably could have skipped Flash, except that they wanted to do the "he goes nowhere on a task" gag.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Haha nope, in the dental field of course!


Wait.  So you're NOT a daisy?  Had no idea that you worked in the dental field!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Wait.  So you're NOT a daisy?  Had no idea that you worked in the dental field!


Haha nope, and yes, I recently got a job in it until I get into dental school!


----------



## Catnita

Here is the piece from instagram.


----------



## littlebearfan

SunDial said:


> Do any of you try to play a different type of game within this game?
> 
> The most happiness that shows is 25 whether it is requests or uncollected smilies.  .  The most of any one specific character I have seen so far at the same time is 3.  Well last week I started to grant and collect all of the wishes when needed to keep me in the 90%.  That is everyone except Mickey.   I now have 5 Mickeys running around the park.   I am working towards having all 25 Mickeys running around.
> 
> Anyone else have anything else you do while playing the game?   I know.  I am a little crazy.  But it is something different to do while playing the game.



I don’t do that, but I may have to try it. When I read your post, all I can see is 25 kids running to one spot to get their wish granted!


----------



## mmmears

I can't have more than 8 kids with wishes at any given time (or 8 smilie faces).  I guess if you can have 25 it explains why I place so poorly in those wish events.  I don't even try anymore.


----------



## AJGolden1013

My own personal opinion, is that while it could be the movie that was leaked, it could also be Moana, and the ONLY reason I say that is because the colors of the outs of the ring are the same as Moana's top.  Her shirt and the boarder of the puzzle pieces, appear to be almost identical.  Just a random thing I happened to notice.


----------



## supernova

Damn it.  ANOTHER platinum chest.  Two now in as many weeks.  I have three gold and two platinum taking up room on my pedestals.  Wish there was something... ANYTHING... worthwhile in there.  Don't want to waste them, but who knows when we'll need chests again.  As it is, I'm still seeing Christmas items in Merlin's shop.

Oh, and I just got the lower right hand half of the puzzle piece on my Android game.  I'm not playing along with their nonsense.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> I'm fine with Stitch if it's a smaller character set.  We don't need the older sister



WHAT ABOUT OHANA?!?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> Yeah, somehow I didn't think they were guaranteeing Grumpy for ten bucks.



I wonder how much money they would make if it were? I seriously want to know if this form of gambling is more profitable. $10 for a digital character that probably doesn’t do much quest wise, with no guarantee how long the game will be in existence is pretty expensive. To spend $10 and NOT get him would be theft, if not simply taking advantage of the ignorant


----------



## UmmYeahOk

hopemax said:


> Interesting.  So, you may have seen the pop-up for Snow White Legendary chests.  You might have also seen, that it says "includes Grumpy tokens."  So I went to Grumpy.  And saw that I need 40 Owls and 30 Ear Hats (I totally did not focus on getting Grumpy during the event).  No way am I buying chests for a chance to earn a token, and not Grumpy outright. But then I clicked on the Owl and it showed that Snow White's Cottage is dropping Owl tokens.  I verified it by clicking on Snow White's Cottage, and yep.  4 hours X minutes chance of Owl token.  Clicking on Grumpy hats didn't show any way to earn them, so I suppose those are only in the special chests.



They must’ve fixed it, or you lucked out and have a glitch, because on my game none of the SW buildings produce anything, and when you click on the tokens directly in the character menu, it doesn’t show you how they’re earned.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> WHAT ABOUT OHANA?!?


If i learned anything at all from the movie, Ohana means "turn this horrible piece of cr@p off", right?


----------



## KPach525

Aces86 said:


> Judging by the puzzle piece I definitely think it is the leaked info. Hopefully they wait awhile, I need to save up gems and level up a lot of characters.


L&S premiered June 16, 2002. However considering they are already releasing puzzle clues I don’t think they will wait that long.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> L&S premiered June 16, 2002. However considering they are already releasing puzzle clues I don’t think they will wait that long.


The interns _can't _wait that long.  They're gonna need money for graduation fees sooner than that.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Haven't posted in a while.  Managed to finish the Pooh event about 6 days early, which was awesome not being so rushed!  Though I must confess I'm not looking forward to another event so soon, though if the pace is like the Pooh event then it won't be so bad.  I'm good with either Lilo & Stitch, or Moana - I think both are great movies!  The Snow White chests that are now available annoy me - I was on vacation during it so it's the only event since I started playing that I didn't finish collecting the villain.  So the Queen and Grumpy would be awesome to get, but I know if I bought a chest I wouldn't get either one - probably just dumb decorations, maybe an owl, perhaps the parade float if I'm lucky (I've never bought an event float as I'm only now reaching a point where I run 4 floats at once after finally spending some gems on those extra slots).

In non-event news, I'm currently fighting Shere Khan (30/40 so far).  I have managed to go from about 2 million magic to only about 225k magic....  So another event might at least help me get my magic level back up again so I can afford Shere Khan at some point this year.  In respect to the Sorcerer Mickey costume, I still need 9 red and 3 blue fabrics.  I've only had 1 platinum chest recently and it failed to give me Fantasmic, so I'm slowly working away at the fabrics with just Mickey and lots of daily Amber chests.  As for character leveling, I'll pass on that update.  I've been bad at leveling characters lately.  I still have 2 Aladdin characters that aren't fully leveled up, so just imagine how my main storyline characters are looking...


----------



## Aces86

Geez thanks for the corona sun dial in my platinum chest


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Geez thanks for the corona sun dial in my platinum chest


Which is why I’m sitting with two platinum chests in my vault. Not trading them for garbage at this point.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Which is why I’m sitting with two platinum chests in my vault. Not trading them for garbage at this point.


 

Was hoping for splash mountain or fantasmic.  Ugh


----------



## mmmears

I haven't found a platinum chest in weeks... and I'm not ready for another event.  But I know the interns need money for their pizza.


----------



## Linleedo

I haven't been playing so long. If a new event happens, will I need to upgrade the last new characters (Pooh and friends) to help with the it? Or should I concentrate on upgrading other characters? Thanks for your help.


----------



## supernova

Linleedo said:


> I haven't been playing so long. If a new event happens, will I need to upgrade the last new characters (Pooh and friends) to help with the it? Or should I concentrate on upgrading other characters? Thanks for your help.


It really depends on which characters they choose to use for tokens.  While the level does matter sometimes, it normally isn't a big deal.  I would concentrate on leveling up main storyline characters to keep things moving and advance your progress.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Linleedo said:


> I haven't been playing so long. If a new event happens, will I need to upgrade the last new characters (Pooh and friends) to help with the it? Or should I concentrate on upgrading other characters? Thanks for your help.



It really does depend.  @supernova is correct, focus on leveling up the main story line characters and then keep checking back here for updates on which characters help out for the new event. 

I think what we’ve all come to learn is that story line events mean it’s going to cost A LOT of magic, and timed events help you gain magic for the story line events.  I personally have found this site to be very helpful in learning little bits here and there to help the game along.

Happy playing.


----------



## AJGolden1013

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Haven't posted in a while.  Managed to finish the Pooh event about 6 days early, which was awesome not being so rushed!  Though I must confess I'm not looking forward to another event so soon, though if the pace is like the Pooh event then it won't be so bad.  I'm good with either Lilo & Stitch, or Moana - I think both are great movies!  The Snow White chests that are now available annoy me - I was on vacation during it so it's the only event since I started playing that I didn't finish collecting the villain.  So the Queen and Grumpy would be awesome to get, but I know if I bought a chest I wouldn't get either one - probably just dumb decorations, maybe an owl, perhaps the parade float if I'm lucky (I've never bought an event float as I'm only now reaching a point where I run 4 floats at once after finally spending some gems on those extra slots).
> 
> In non-event news, I'm currently fighting Shere Khan (30/40 so far).  I have managed to go from about 2 million magic to only about 225k magic....  So another event might at least help me get my magic level back up again so I can afford Shere Khan at some point this year.  In respect to the Sorcerer Mickey costume, I still need 9 red and 3 blue fabrics.  I've only had 1 platinum chest recently and it failed to give me Fantasmic, so I'm slowly working away at the fabrics with just Mickey and lots of daily Amber chests.  As for character leveling, I'll pass on that update.  I've been bad at leveling characters lately.  I still have 2 Aladdin characters that aren't fully leveled up, so just imagine how my main storyline characters are looking...



You show great restraint in not getting floats, I buy them every time.  I’d like your self control.  I am hunk there was one I did not buy maybe.  I also now want to say that I’m so curious about where your various characters are level wise.  You dangled the carrot and now I’m intrigued. If you can, or have time, please post, I’m really curious now. Have a good day.


----------



## Catnita

New in game puzzle piece!


----------



## supernova

Why are they bothering doing this game piece nonsense?  Clearly nothing is going to be cleared up until they post the middle piece.  These interns are idiots.  Or perhaps they feel that we are.  Me?  I'm not playing their little game of free promotion through our social media posts.


----------



## Chrisvee

I don’t have the Beauty and the Beast characters so I guess I’m screwed.


----------



## mmmears

So I played the squish in all the attractions game, while keeping things pretty much together (if that makes me OCD then oh well...) and now I have some land in Frontierland (not an entire section but those sections are large) and one in Tomorrowland (the small one that leads to Fantasyland) empty except for some concessions I put there (might as well).  I am missing 2 attractions, though (Mike & Sculley and WALL-E's house).  So I guess not too bad considering I *mostly* have things where they belong.  I would still really like some of those plots in Fantasyland and Frontierland to open up, though.


----------



## mmmears

Chrisvee said:


> I don’t have the Beauty and the Beast characters so I guess I’m screwed.



How so?  I haven't been using mine at all lately.  Or is this for the new event (not even able to think about another event this soon)?


----------



## hopemax

Chrisvee said:


> I don’t have the Beauty and the Beast characters so I guess I’m screwed.



Did you have Aladdin characters for Pooh? 

I figure they will be used the same way.  Extra EC, and the ability to earn some tokens via longer tasks (so you can get what you need a little faster).  But the predominate means of getting what we need for the event is by using the new Event characters, and the old "core" group of characters (Mickey and Friends, Toy Story, Monsters Inc.)


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> How so?  I haven't been using mine at all lately.  Or is this for the new event (not even able to think about another event this soon)?



The leaked FAQ mentioned using Beauty and the Beast characters during the next event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> So I played the squish in all the attractions game, while keeping things pretty much together (if that makes me OCD then oh well...) and now I have some land in Frontierland (not an entire section but those sections are large) and one in Tomorrowland (the small one that leads to Fantasyland) empty except for some concessions I put there (might as well).  I am missing 2 attractions, though (Mike & Sculley and WALL-E's house).  So I guess not too bad considering I *mostly* have things where they belong.  I would still really like some of those plots in Fantasyland and Frontierland to open up, though.


How did you do it?  Did you put everything away and let the game place the attractions in each section you were on?


----------



## AJGolden1013

When I did it, I actually got really mad when the game tried to put attractions where IT wanted, rather than where I wanted.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> How did you do it?  Did you put everything away and let the game place the attractions in each section you were on?



I actually just moved a few items at a time, so no I didn't put it all away and then place things back.  For the most part attractions were tightly packed into the lands, and if they were where I wanted them, I didn't move them.  But I wanted all the Pooh stuff together, which meant rearranging things.  And also I got a Mulan attraction is some special chest they gave out a few months ago, so I wanted to move that near the rest of the Mulan stuff.  So I probably moved about 1/2 of my items.


----------



## AJGolden1013

With about half the puzzle pieces "collected" according to the facebook, page, I'm assuming the livestream will be either a week from today, or maybe 2 weeks from today and then start the Thursday after that as it always does?  Anyone else on the fence about having an event so soon after the last one?  I am having mixed feelings.  I will say that if they keep the bit where we gather tokens along the way like we did for Pooh, it might not be so bad.  That part of the event I liked, and I LOVED that there were random Aladdin quests that got EC, which is sounds like those things will be happening again.  Maybe I can make it up to 6M magic by the end of the next event.  I just cleared 5 at the end of Pooh.  Here's hoping they stop dragging it out and just tell us when the livestream will be!


----------



## Mattimation

AJGolden1013 said:


> With about half the puzzle pieces "collected" according to the facebook, page, I'm assuming the livestream will be either a week from today, or maybe 2 weeks from today and then start the Thursday after that as it always does?  Anyone else on the fence about having an event so soon after the last one?  I am having mixed feelings.  I will say that if they keep the bit where we gather tokens along the way like we did for Pooh, it might not be so bad.  That part of the event I liked, and I LOVED that there were random Aladdin quests that got EC, which is sounds like those things will be happening again.  Maybe I can make it up to 6M magic by the end of the next event.  I just cleared 5 at the end of Pooh.  Here's hoping they stop dragging it out and just tell us when the livestream will be!



I'm assuming, if the event does indeed start so soon, they're doing it in response to the questionnaire they sent out a month or two ago. They asked about how frequently we wanted events, and one option was something like "a couple weeks in between." While the vocal people on this board may like events more spaced out, it appears that most of the Facebook fans want events going pretty much constantly. The only downside I really see is there's no time to re-earn any gems you spent on the last one, but that's a bonus for Gameloft since we'd have to buy more if we want the characters they're offering. Personally, I don't like to spend gems on event characters unless I LOVE the movie they're from, so I've only done this...like maybe three or four times? I'd also be disappointed that we don't get more permanent content or story continuation, but it's pretty clear at this point they've abandoned the story.


----------



## mmmears

Yeah I am definitely not one who asked for constant events.


----------



## Aces86

Another event too soon! I won’t have enough gems for the characters and I definitely won’t spend any real money. Not for Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## JamesGarvey




----------



## AJGolden1013

New event, get gold trophies.

5 = 1000 magic
30 = 3gems & 2 owl tokens
65 = gold chest
120 = 5 gems & 3 Grumpy ears

Leaderboards only work for the first 25 people - not sure how that works


----------



## JamesGarvey

AJGolden1013 said:


> Leaderboards only work for the first 25 people - not sure how that works



This is going to need some clarification.


----------



## supernova

Even if they correct this leaderboard, there is absolutely nothing I need from these rewards.  I'm good without the chests, I have enough magic, and I'm not going to go crazy for five gems.  Guess I'll be sitting this one out.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> ...and I definitely won’t spend any real money. Not for Lilo and Stitch.


Weak film choice for sure.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Weak film choice for sure.



Well if they feel they need to create a new event every few weeks I think we can expect them to pull from the weaker ones quite often.  Not excited about this one, and I even liked the movie.


----------



## goingthedistance

Lilo and Stitch as a movie wasn't horrible.  It's certified fresh on Rotten Tomatoes.  It cleared $145 million in the 2002 domestic box office, earning more than Minority Report and The Bourne Identity domestically.  It's a decent plugin for an event.  I do agree there should be more time between events, and I really hope they don't give us Stitch's Great Escape as the "ride."


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Even if they correct this leaderboard, there is absolutely nothing I need from these rewards.  I'm good without the chests, I have enough magic, and I'm not going to go crazy for five gems.  Guess I'll be sitting this one out.



I agree with this.  I guess I will put away or turn off the 67 alarm clocks I bought just for this game.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> I agree with this.  I guess I will put away or turn off the 67 alarm clocks I bought just for this game.


Save 'em for Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## supernova

goingthedistance said:


> Lilo and Stitch as a movie wasn't horrible.  It's certified fresh on Rotten Tomatoes.  It cleared $145 million in the 2002 domestic box office, earning more than Minority Report and The Bourne Identity domestically.  It's a decent plugin for an event.  I do agree there should be more time between events, and I really hope they don't give us Stitch's Great Escape as the "ride."


You guys that mindlessly defer to Rotten Tomatoes to validate a point crack me up.  I just pulled up the site, and Lilo and Stitch is at 86% for CRITICS.  Audiences gave it a paltry 77%.  Let's not forget the abomination of a Star Wars film from this past December.  Paid theater critics who were apparently enjoying the heck out of their payola scored the film at a whopping 91%, while audiences were far more realistic about that schlock and rated it 47%.  So easy on what critics say about films.  Then again, I was never one to much care which way two critics' thumbs went, either.


----------



## JamesGarvey

final piece seals the deal


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> final piece seals the deal



I’m going to guess these are the three characters we will be working to obtain then....?


----------



## lmmatooki

I actually love the movie lilo and stitch and is still one of my favorites to watch to this day! BUT I did care for the movies made after the original.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I’m going to guess these are the three characters we will be working to obtain then....?


I'm fine with that.  The other characters were somewhat forgettable.  Though only slightly more so that the sister.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I actually love the movie lilo and stitch and is still one of my favorites to watch to this day! BUT I did care for the movies made after the original.


Wait... you actually LIKED Leroy and Stitch?  I honestly hadn't even heard of it until a few months ago as I was sorting out new people to contact for my autograph collection.  Saw it listed, and I refused to investigate the film any further.


----------



## CallieMar

Ugh too soon for another event.  I wanted more time to replenish my gems. The movie was cute but I’ve only seen it once and don’t remember anyone other than the main 3 characters.


----------



## SunDial

CallieMar said:


> Ugh too soon for another event.  I wanted more time to replenish my gems. The movie was cute but I’ve only seen it once and don’t remember anyone other than the main 3 characters.



I don't remember seeing the movie when it came out.  I will use this event to replentish my gems for future events or if we ever see the main storyline (cough cough).  Just had to throw that out that there without choking


----------



## rr333

mmmears said:


> So I played the squish in all the attractions game, while keeping things pretty much together (if that makes me OCD then oh well...) and now I have some land in Frontierland (not an entire section but those sections are large) and one in Tomorrowland (the small one that leads to Fantasyland) empty except for some concessions I put there (might as well).  I am missing 2 attractions, though (Mike & Sculley and WALL-E's house).  So I guess not too bad considering I *mostly* have things where they belong.  I would still really like some of those plots in Fantasyland and Frontierland to open up, though.



Would love to see pics if you are able and don't mind sharing. 
I haven't attempted the squish yet, but I like the idea of keeping things together. I will probably try to do it before the new event starts.


----------



## minniesBFF

is this confirmed as another event or is it a continuation of the main storyline?


----------



## minniesBFF

minniesBFF said:


> is this confirmed as another event or is it a continuation of the main storyline?


Ignore me, I should have went back a page before posting


----------



## squirrel

supernova said:


> Wait... you actually LIKED Leroy and Stitch?  I honestly hadn't even heard of it until a few months ago as I was sorting out new people to contact for my autograph collection.  Saw it listed, and I refused to investigate the film any further.


The second one was Stitch has a Glitch.  There were a few different ones - Stitch the Movie and Leroy and Stitch.  Japan loves Stitch.


----------



## Quellman

My guess, this is a limited time event where there isn't really a premium character.  It will be beneficial to have past characters though, since they will help with character drops, so those without those characters need to buy the past character chests.  3 week event. One character a week.  New attractions are Stitches Red Ship and the House. Tappers are giant mosquitos.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> My guess, this is a limited time event where there isn't really a premium character.  It will be beneficial to have past characters though, since they will help with character drops, so those without those characters need to buy the past character chests.  3 week event. One character a week.  New attractions are Stitches Red Ship and the House. Tappers are giant mosquitos.


A la Mulan.  Only instead of lunar new year costumes, we get Mickey and Minnie in grass skirts.  Wonderful.


----------



## SunDial

Has anyones leaderboard changed beyond the 25 spots?   Collected all of the attractions and characters at once a day jumped to the top of the board with 26.  Don't have Hook and didn't have Happy or Dopey out of storage.  Second was at 12.  3rd was at 8.  Spots 17/18 down to 25 only had 1.  This is strange.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> I don't remember seeing the movie when it came out.  I will use this event to replentish my gems for future events or if we ever see the main storyline (cough cough).  Just had to throw that out that there without choking


Well, we DID do Jungle Book as main story line, so that wasn't (too) too long ago.  Like three updates maybe?  Par for the intern course, I'd say.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Wait... you actually LIKED Leroy and Stitch?  I honestly hadn't even heard of it until a few months ago as I was sorting out new people to contact for my autograph collection.  Saw it listed, and I refused to investigate the film any further.



I liked it too.  I think it's was one of my DD's favorites when she was younger, so I've seen it quite a few times.  We have the CD and listened to it all the time.  Some of those Hawaiian songs are favorites.  It's a cute movie with a nice message.  And a tie-in with a certain restaurant name at the Poly.  



CallieMar said:


> Ugh too soon for another event.  I wanted more time to replenish my gems. The movie was cute but I’ve only seen it once and don’t remember anyone other than the main 3 characters.



Totally agree with you on this one.  It's way too soon. If they only have the main 3 then I'm ok with that.  There was also a boyfriend and a bunch of aliens (I cannot remember any of their names).



rr333 said:


> Would love to see pics if you are able and don't mind sharing.
> I haven't attempted the squish yet, but I like the idea of keeping things together. I will probably try to do it before the new event starts.



I wouldn't mind sharing, but... (Hanging my head in shame here) I don't really know how to do it.  Basically most things are where I think they belong, except my Frozen stuff is piled into Tomorrowland because that's where it fit.  It doesn't go with the theme, but it's not bad there since the blue land there makes me think it's icy.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I liked it too.  I think it's was one of my DD's favorites when she was younger, so I've seen it quite a few times.  We have the CD and listened to it all the time.  Some of those Hawaiian songs are favorites.  It's a cute movie with a nice message.  And a tie-in with a certain restaurant name at the Poly..


I trust you mean Lilo and not Leroy.  She mentioned that she liked the subsequent films, along with the original.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I trust you mean Lilo and not Leroy.  She mentioned that she liked the subsequent films, along with the original.



Oh, definitely just Lilo.  I don't generally bother with the part 2 or part 3 films.


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> I actually love the movie lilo and stitch and is still one of my favorites to watch to this day! BUT I did care for the movies made after the original.


Sorry *did not


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Wait... you actually LIKED Leroy and Stitch?  I honestly hadn't even heard of it until a few months ago as I was sorting out new people to contact for my autograph collection.  Saw it listed, and I refused to investigate the film any further.


I truly did! I liked stitch's personality and growth. I also liked seeing siblings acting like my older brother and myself instead of an always happy and getting along family! Pleakley also cracked me up!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Some of those Hawaiian songs are favorites.


Have to be honest, I still jam to those songs...they are great!


----------



## lmmatooki

Currently watching Lilo and Stitch right now actually!


----------



## lmmatooki

How many bets that they will have an Elvis costume for Stitch?


----------



## Busybee46

hopemax said:


> The leaked FAQ mentioned using Beauty and the Beast characters during the next event.


Then I guess like the last event with Aladdin, there will be the chance of legendary chests for Beauty and the Beast, which I don't have any of either. I got Abu in a free chest, and then Aladdin, Jafar and Carpet in chests I used gems for. Would have like Jasmin, oh well. I need to save my gems now. And magic, this Jungle Book group is expensive! and I am constantly challenged to earn enough for the next attraction or character. Waiting on enough for Kaa's Jungle Gym now. Can't see me getting characters levelled up before this new event comes along. i hope it isn't too soon..


----------



## supernova

Busybee46 said:


> Then I guess like the last event with Aladdin, there will be the chance of legendary chests for Beauty and the Beast, which I don't have any of either. I got Abu in a free chest, and then Aladdin, Jafar and Carpet in chests I used gems for. Would have like Jasmin, oh well. I need to save my gems now. And magic, this Jungle Book group is expensive! and I am constantly challenged to earn enough for the next attraction or character. Waiting on enough for Kaa's Jungle Gym now. Can't see me getting characters levelled up before this new event comes along. i hope it isn't too soon..


Well, the interns still haven't announced their unnecessary "Aren't We the Bestestest" live stream, which will be either next week or the one after.  Then they usually have a good two to three weeks before the event.  Let's hope for May, but with Gameloft, who the hell knows.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I truly did! I liked stitch's personality and growth. I also liked seeing siblings acting like my older brother and myself instead of an always happy and getting along family! Pleakley also cracked me up!


OK, I'm calling shenanigans.  You truly did NOT Like Leroy and Stitch.  Lilo, perhaps, but not the even worse direct-to-video offerings.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> OK, I'm calling shenanigans.  You truly did NOT Like Leroy and Stitch.  Lilo, perhaps, but not the even worse direct-to-video offerings.


Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Sorry to disappoint!


Wait... you have actually SEEN the Leroy and Stitch film?  OK, I simply can't be friends with you any longer.  I just can't.  I'm sorry.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Have to be honest, I still jam to those songs...they are great!



We do, too! 



supernova said:


> OK, I'm calling shenanigans.  You truly did NOT Like Leroy and Stitch.  Lilo, perhaps, but not the even worse direct-to-video offerings.



I will admit that I never even heard of this film.  Must not be too popular since I generally know about most Disney films.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Wait... you have actually SEEN the Leroy and Stitch film?  OK, I simply can't be friends with you any longer.  I just can't.  I'm sorry.
> View attachment 314543


I have seen Leroy and Stitch but did not care for it BUT Lilo and Stitch, I absolutely love.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I have seen Leroy and Stitch but did not care for it BUT Lilo and Stitch, I absolutely love.


OK.  I feel better.  Friendship back on.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Even if they correct this leaderboard, there is absolutely nothing I need from these rewards.  I'm good without the chests, I have enough magic, and I'm not going to go crazy for five gems.  Guess I'll be sitting this one out.


I'm sitting this one out too.  Pretty lackluster if you already have Grumpy.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> Ugh too soon for another event.  I wanted more time to replenish my gems. The movie was cute but I’ve only seen it once and don’t remember anyone other than the main 3 characters.


I don't really remember it either.  And as far as Stitch goes, my only thoughts on him are that years ago I was standing in front of the big Disney Store at old Downtown Disney at WDW and there was a huge sculpture of him above the store sign.  And Stitch spit on me!   I had no idea where the water came from at first.  Supposedly, it was random...but I think he aimed for me.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I don't really remember it either.  And as far as Stitch goes, my only thoughts on him are that years ago I was standing in front of the big Disney Store at old Downtown Disney at WDW and there was a huge sculpture of him above the store sign.  And Stitch spit on me!   I had no idea where the water came from at first.  Supposedly, it was random...but I think he aimed for me.


As for me, I remember the awful promotion at WDW where he destroyed the MK.  He had toilet paper all over the castle, painted on the construction walls and posters, and was a part of the monorail spiel.  Not many fond memories of the trip that year.


----------



## Chrisvee

I am not a Stitch fan


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Even if they correct this leaderboard, there is absolutely nothing I need from these rewards.  I'm good without the chests, I have enough magic, and I'm not going to go crazy for five gems.  Guess I'll be sitting this one out.





Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm sitting this one out too.  Pretty lackluster if you already have Grumpy.


That is/was my plan, but I’ve always found Striking Gold to be the best and easiest mini event. Just gonna casually play, collect all the progression rewards, and play on airport mode and hope to luck into an easy grouping tomorrow. 3 hours later I accidently opened the game with WiFi and was placed 1st by a large margin. Four hours later I’m still in 1st with 101, 2nd has 35, and only the top 3 have double digit trophy counts. 18th has 1 trophy.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> That is/was my plan, but I’ve always found Striking Gold to be the best and easiest mini event. Just gonna casually play, collect all the progression rewards, and play on airport mode and hope to luck into an easy grouping tomorrow. 3 hours later I accidently opened the game with WiFi and was placed 1st by a large margin. Four hours later I’m still in 1st with 101, 2nd has 35, and only the top 3 have double digit trophy counts. 18th has 1 trophy.



Same here.  I'm not trying to win this one since I don't need Grumpy items and there is nothing I need in that platinum chest.  And now I find myself in first place with 105.  This is the one event I tend to do well in so I guess my game is just set up for it somehow.  I would love the 10 gems, but since I prefer to sleep at night and won't interrupt my real life for this game, I am certain that I will drop down to a much lower rank soon.



supernova said:


> As for me, I remember the awful promotion at WDW where he destroyed the MK.  He had toilet paper all over the castle, painted on the construction walls and posters, and was a part of the monorail spiel.  Not many fond memories of the trip that year.



Oh that sounds awful.  I don't blame you for not liking him if that's what you saw at WDW.  I didn't even like the big pink birthday castle and this sounds much worse.


----------



## ISmellBeef

I am so happy with their choice as I absolutely adore this movie. 
My guess are also just 3 characters but I’m excited as hell anyways 

I’d like to see some option to collect all finished tasks with just one click (like Merlin one but for the characters itself) as it is troublesome for me to do it especially after the night... somehow my game sometimes freezes and it takes too much time :/


----------



## LeiaSOS13

AJGolden1013 said:


> You show great restraint in not getting floats, I buy them every time.  I’d like your self control.  I am hunk there was one I did not buy maybe.  I also now want to say that I’m so curious about where your various characters are level wise.  You dangled the carrot and now I’m intrigued. If you can, or have time, please post, I’m really curious now. Have a good day.


I've been playing for less than a year now, so not getting the floats actually started out as a desire to focus on getting characters and barely having enough gems during each event to get those.  The last two (maybe three) events I've had enough gems to get the float also, but I'm already missing out on so many floats, that it just doesn't seem like a major focus at this point.  Honestly there are still a lot of premium characters that I don't have as every time I get enough gems another event seems to come along...

Since you asked here's my character status:
Just got the welcome tasks for _Wendy_ and _Shere Khan_ today - so still a million years away from having either of them (especially since my magic level is only about 425k)

*Max Level: *Merlin, Pluto, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Daisy, Pete, Dale, Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge, Cinderella, Prince Charming, Tinker Bell, Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, Mike W., Sully, Celia, Randall, Eve, Zazu, Nala, Simba, Rafiki, Scar, Timon, Pumbaa, Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Carpet, Jafar

*Missing Characters: *Rex, Hook, Jack Sparrow, Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, King Louie, all Incredibles, all NBC, all Frozen, all Mulan, all B&B, Evil Queen, Grumpy (note the groups I'm missing all from are due to events being before I started and being too smart to gamble on chests)

Level 9 (ready for 10): Iago, Genie, Mad Hatter
Level 8 (ready for 9): Roz, Flynn, Rapunzel, Judy Hopps, Nick Wilde, Alice
Level 7 (ready for 8): Donald, Zurg, Bullseye, Mother Gothel, Aurora, Flora, March Hare, White Rabbit, Doc
Level 6 (ready for 7): Flash(Sapphire chest reward!), Caterpillar, Bashful, Sneezy
Level 5 (ready for 6): Fauna, Bagheera, Cheshire Cat, Snow White, Kanga, Rabbit
Level 4 (ready for 5): Prince Phillip, Baloo, Dopey, Eeyore, Tigger
Level 3 (ready for 4): Toy Alien, Chief Bogo, Happy, Sleepy, Roo, Piglet
Level 2 (ready for 3): Pooh

Recently updated so not yet ready for next level:
Chip: 9 (18 hats away from 10)
Mowgli: 6 (3 baskets and 2 ears away from 7)
Queen of Hearts: 5 (12 fans, 8 ears away from 6)


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I love Stitch! (perhaps due to my obsession since childhood with all things space and aliens...)  In any case I think he's adorable and funny.  I haven't seen all the Stitch movies, but I've seen at least 3 or 4 of them.  Did anybody else watch the Stitch series that was on TV?? (guilty!!)

There are multiple items in that platinum chest I'd like, but like everyone else wasn't going to really try for it (it is only the first place person to get it and with my luck it would just give me an antler topiary).  Yet somehow I'm in first with 98 and second is only at 33.  Rank 16 down are all at 1.  I NEVER get on anything but crazy competitive leaderboards, so I have no idea how this has happened...

Merlin question: I'm still lacking Jolly Roger, Omnidroid City, and Magic Carpets.  I'm at about 13k elixir, so have enough for one of the other two, but am thinking it would be better to save for the Jolly Roger (it seems to drop useful tokens and trophies!), the other two don't seem to drop anything useful for me.  Anything I'm overlooking?


----------



## luther10

I am also in first place lol... This morning I did some offline collecting and then I logged back in a few hours ago... now I have 126.   But anyway, I don't think my leaderboard is working correctly.  My score is the only one that keeps on updating, but for ranks 2 to 25, their numbers have been staying the same from the time I first logged back in.  So I really don't know how tough the competition is right now...  
And the prizes aren't even something special... it's not worth the effort...


----------



## PrincessS121212

lmmatooki said:


> Have to be honest, I still jam to those songs...they are great!


The cross promotion teasers of Stitch in BaTB, Aladdin, and Little Mermaid drew me in to watch the movie.  I actually didn't like the first half of the Lilo & Stitch movie much with the exception of the music as I really wanted to dopeslap both sisters.  By the end, I was thoroughly enjoying myself.  A dysfunctional family, a special agent named Bubbles, a cross dressing alien, a mad scientist, and a big dumb stupid head shark(Lilo's words, not mine) made for some amusing moments, different than the usual Disney fare.  I know they won't offer him as a character, but the tourist that always loses his ice cream scoop would be fun to see wandering the park.  I did watch the sequels, and thought they were okay.  The animated series was a bit better.  
My adult friends and I went to the park a couple years ago, and Stitch was the only character running around who didn't need a handler at the time.  He jumped and waved us over, posed for photos with us doing that silly surfer hang loose hand pose, gave hugs and high fives, and rocked out on air guitar.  It was a lot of fun and completely unexpected.
Hoping this event will be similar to the Mulan one with fewer characters and a slower pace.


----------



## PrincessS121212

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I love Stitch! (perhaps due to my obsession since childhood with all things space and aliens...)  In any case I think he's adorable and funny.  I haven't seen all the Stitch movies, but I've seen at least 3 or 4 of them.  Did anybody else watch the Stitch series that was on TV?? (guilty!!)
> 
> There are multiple items in that platinum chest I'd like, but like everyone else wasn't going to really try for it (it is only the first place person to get it and with my luck it would just give me an antler topiary).  Yet somehow I'm in first with 98 and second is only at 33.  Rank 16 down are all at 1.  I NEVER get on anything but crazy competitive leaderboards, so I have no idea how this has happened...
> 
> Merlin question: I'm still lacking Jolly Roger, Omnidroid City, and Magic Carpets.  I'm at about 13k elixir, so have enough for one of the other two, but am thinking it would be better to save for the Jolly Roger (it seems to drop useful tokens and trophies!), the other two don't seem to drop anything useful for me.  Anything I'm overlooking?


Nope- Jolly roger is your best bet- Omnidroid city is huge, taking up lots of precious land, and gives nothing.  Magic carpets, same thing to a smaller extent.  Jolly Roger does trophies and Peter Pan tokens and is much smaller.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I've been watching, revisiting, and enjoying each movie with each event.

Put Lilo and Stitch on tonight.
Realized I haven't made it all the way through on previous attempts.

First ten minutes...laserguns, hypodermic torture, spitting, the girl hitting the other girl, then the "stupid head"...I had to turn it off, again. I don't think I'll ever be able to watch it all the way through.
I really...can't stand this movie.

Does it have any redeeming qualities?


----------



## rr333

mmmears said:


> I wouldn't mind sharing, but... (Hanging my head in shame here) I don't really know how to do it.  Basically most things are where I think they belong, except my Frozen stuff is piled into Tomorrowland because that's where it fit.  It doesn't go with the theme, but it's not bad there since the blue land there makes me think it's icy.



Aw, no worries


----------



## hopemax

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I've been watching, revisiting, and enjoying each movie with each event.
> 
> Put Lilo and Stitch on tonight.
> Realized I haven't made it all the way through on previous attempts.
> 
> First ten minutes...laserguns, hypodermic torture, spitting, the girl hitting the other girl, then the "stupid head"...I had to turn it off, again. I don't think I'll ever be able to watch it all the way through.
> I really...can't stand this movie.
> 
> Does it have any redeeming qualities?



I don't know.  Is there any redeeming quality to showing what it means to be a non-nuclear family?  To be a family with problems and heartbreak and to know that you can come through on the other side and be okay?  That not every kid grows up in a fairytale?  You saw Lilo acting out and had to turn it off.  If you had kept it on you would have learned that Lilo's parents had been killed in a car crash and she's a kid who doesn't know how to deal with that.  Stitch's beginnings are different, but he's basically a physical manifestation of Lilo's life out-of-control feelings (my interpretation - not something that has been officially said).

It's hard for me to read all of the negativity regarding Lilo and Stitch because it's one of my favorite movies.  When it was made, Michael Eisner believed that the old formula was dead, and so it all had to go.  The princesses, the songs, the epic scope.  Because "kids today." So they made Emperor's New Groove, Atlantis, Treasure Planet and Brother Bear.  And in the middle of this, Chris Sanders* and Dean DeBlois* decided to go with old school design (using watercolors, since the first time since the 1940s), prove that music still was an important part in the animated process and try to create a movie with heart.  And it became more successful than all of those other movies that Michael Eisner thought would do better.  And then the battle began.  Between the part of the company that saw the movie's success and trying to build on it television and merchandise (Disneyland had Stitch Sundays where they released new Stitch pins every week because it was THAT popular) and the part of the company with an ego that wouldn't let go and had to prove it was ultimately a failure.

I guess we know who won.

* Chris and Dean ultimately left Disney to go to Dreamworks and they were the creative team behind How to Train Your Dragon.


----------



## mmmears

I watched Lilo & Stitch again tonight.  Just love, love, love the hand drawn artwork.  And I like the message about how not all families are large or perfect, but a family is bound by love.  Anyway, I enjoyed it.  Plus the soundtrack is great.  I agree the early part isn't so much fun, but yes it does get good.


----------



## mmmears

rr333 said:


> Aw, no worries



Thanks for understanding.  I guess I need to learn how to post pics sometime.


----------



## Sazzafraz

I'm holding out for the Black Cauldron event. It will have to come if these events are coming so quickly. Scraping the bottom of the barrel soon.


----------



## Busybee46

mikegood2 said:


> That is/was my plan, but I’ve always found Striking Gold to be the best and easiest mini event. Just gonna casually play, collect all the progression rewards, and play on airport mode and hope to luck into an easy grouping tomorrow. 3 hours later I accidently opened the game with WiFi and was placed 1st by a large margin. Four hours later I’m still in 1st with 101, 2nd has 35, and only the top 3 have double digit trophy counts. 18th has 1 trophy.



This is interesting. The leaderboard has only 25 and it seems that is the totality of participants in the group, as the last 5 have only scored 1. Only the top 4 are seriously playing and I am well ahead having been in 1st place since I first looked at the leaderboard out of interest when I got the first tier reward, as i wasn't trying. I have already got all the tier rewards now, though I didn't need Grumpy tokens, he is sitting waiting ready to go to 10 along with lots of other characters, when time and potions allow... but I will happily take the chance at a flag of corona and 10 gems, if I can keep up the too without having to wake up all through the night  Maybe I will come down with a bump when all those turn out to be in airplane mode and furiously competitive!


----------



## ISmellBeef

hopemax said:


> I don't know.  Is there any redeeming quality to showing what it means to be a non-nuclear family?  To be a family with problems and heartbreak and to know that you can come through on the other side and be okay?  That not every kid grows up in a fairytale?  You saw Lilo acting out and had to turn it off.  If you had kept it on you would have learned that Lilo's parents had been killed in a car crash and she's a kid who doesn't know how to deal with that.  Stitch's beginnings are different, but he's basically a physical manifestation of Lilo's life out-of-control feelings (my interpretation - not something that has been officially said).
> 
> It's hard for me to read all of the negativity regarding Lilo and Stitch because it's one of my favorite movies.  When it was made, Michael Eisner believed that the old formula was dead, and so it all had to go.  The princesses, the songs, the epic scope.  Because "kids today." So they made Emperor's New Groove, Atlantis, Treasure Planet and Brother Bear.  And in the middle of this, Chris Sanders* and Dean DeBlois* decided to go with old school design (using watercolors, since the first time since the 1940s), prove that music still was an important part in the animated process and try to create a movie with heart.  And it became more successful than all of those other movies that Michael Eisner thought would do better.  And then the battle began.  Between the part of the company that saw the movie's success and trying to build on it television and merchandise (Disneyland had Stitch Sundays where they released new Stitch pins every week because it was THAT popular) and the part of the company with an ego that wouldn't let go and had to prove it was ultimately a failure.
> 
> I guess we know who won.
> 
> * Chris and Dean ultimately left Disney to go to Dreamworks and they were the creative team behind How to Train Your Dragon.



Thank you!

I also don’t get the hate here.

For the reasons you stated I adore this movie and call it, yes, my favorite Disney movie (next to the Little Mermaid)

I loved that they showed a ‘realistic’ relationship between two sisters who have a though time, I love Nani being so caring but also having her hardships. I love how Lilo is a ‘normal’ kid who has her tantrums. I love how David is such an understanding guy and not just a love interest. And Stitch is just making the movie better with him being a part of the small and broken but loving family at the end. 

And don’t let me even start the scene with the ducks <3


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I guess the familial payoff is wrapped up in too much noise and spit for me.

It seems this film is generationally polarizing.


----------



## Aces86

ISmellBeef said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I also don’t get the hate here.
> 
> For the reasons you stated I adore this movie and call it, yes, my favorite Disney movie (next to the Little Mermaid)
> 3



Little Mermaid is one I would love to see Gameloft do!


----------



## Disney Khi

I came here just to see what was going on with the puzzle pieces that keep popping up on the screen, and boy am I disappointed. I hate “Lilo and Sitch.” I don’t like the movie. I don’t like the characters. I mentioned it to DD, and she was also unimpressed. So, I’m not going to play this event at all. Winnie the Pooh was the first event in a long time that I actually put any effort into, so I’m okay with ignoring this one.


----------



## KPach525

Whew polarizing topic here. Instead of weighing in, I’m just going back to current game play to chime in:

I think the interns purposefully made this leaderboard event small. I think they drastically skimmed down to give away some Grumpy tokens after reading all the abismal comments that are continually left on all platforms. I had no intentions of competing, after end of day I checked and was 2nd. Came here to read the fuss and casually played since. Now I’m at 1, and have zero alarms and zero intention of waking up through the night. I think Grumpy will slowly become easier to obtain.


----------



## Chrisvee

I’m 1st with 63 on my board and I’m not putting in any effort. Weird event.


----------



## JamesGarvey

And this is why you play on airplane mode for a while before entering leaderboards


----------



## Somnam

I am also not a fan of Lilo and Stitch, but happy that those who love it get this event. I will still participate for the characters and attractions but won’t be devastated if I miss a part of it. 

I know everyone is waiting for the Little Mermaid, but I would love to see an ‘Up’ event after this one. Doug and Kevin would be too cute and the house with the balloons has become so iconic an image now, would love to have that as an attraction.


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> I am also in first place lol... This morning I did some offline collecting and then I logged back in a few hours ago... now I have 126.   But anyway, I don't think my leaderboard is working correctly.  My score is the only one that keeps on updating, but for ranks 2 to 25, their numbers have been staying the same from the time I first logged back in.  So I really don't know how tough the competition is right now...
> And the prizes aren't even something special... it's not worth the effort...





Busybee46 said:


> This is interesting. The leaderboard has only 25 and it seems that is the totality of participants in the group, as the last 5 have only scored 1. Only the top 4 are seriously playing and I am well ahead having been in 1st place since I first looked at the leaderboard out of interest when I got the first tier reward, as i wasn't trying. I have already got all the tier rewards now, though I didn't need Grumpy tokens, he is sitting waiting ready to go to 10 along with lots of other characters, when time and potions allow... but I will happily take the chance at a flag of corona and 10 gems, if I can keep up the too without having to wake up all through the night  Maybe I will come down with a bump when all those turn out to be in airplane mode and furiously competitive!





KPach525 said:


> Whew polarizing topic here. Instead of weighing in, I’m just going back to current game play to chime in:
> 
> I think the interns purposefully made this leaderboard event small. I think they drastically skimmed down to give away some Grumpy tokens after reading all the abismal comments that are continually left on all platforms. I had no intentions of competing, after end of day I checked and was 2nd. Came here to read the fuss and casually played since. Now I’m at 1, and have zero alarms and zero intention of waking up through the night. I think Grumpy will slowly become easier to obtain.





JamesGarvey said:


> View attachment 314721 And this is why you play on airplane mode for a while before entering leaderboards



This is interesting.

I see one of two reasons for this:

The leaderboard is broken(not updating)
They are only grouping 25 people in the leader board.

My guess is it’s the second and some of us were lucky enough to be placed with 20+ very casual players (ie Log in 1 or 2 times a day). Either way I will gladly take my first place finish and 10 gems.

When I logged back in a few minutes ago, close to 12 hours away, and #2 is still at 35 which is where they have been for close to 24 hours


----------



## AJGolden1013

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I've been playing for less than a year now, so not getting the floats actually started out as a desire to focus on getting characters and barely having enough gems during each event to get those.  The last two (maybe three) events I've had enough gems to get the float also, but I'm already missing out on so many floats, that it just doesn't seem like a major focus at this point.  Honestly there are still a lot of premium characters that I don't have as every time I get enough gems another event seems to come along...
> 
> Since you asked here's my character status:
> Just got the welcome tasks for _Wendy_ and _Shere Khan_ today - so still a million years away from having either of them (especially since my magic level is only about 425k)
> 
> *Max Level: *Merlin, Pluto, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Daisy, Pete, Dale, Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge, Cinderella, Prince Charming, Tinker Bell, Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, Mike W., Sully, Celia, Randall, Eve, Zazu, Nala, Simba, Rafiki, Scar, Timon, Pumbaa, Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Carpet, Jafar
> 
> *Missing Characters: *Rex, Hook, Jack Sparrow, Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, King Louie, all Incredibles, all NBC, all Frozen, all Mulan, all B&B, Evil Queen, Grumpy (note the groups I'm missing all from are due to events being before I started and being too smart to gamble on chests)
> 
> Level 9 (ready for 10): Iago, Genie, Mad Hatter
> Level 8 (ready for 9): Roz, Flynn, Rapunzel, Judy Hopps, Nick Wilde, Alice
> Level 7 (ready for 8): Donald, Zurg, Bullseye, Mother Gothel, Aurora, Flora, March Hare, White Rabbit, Doc
> Level 6 (ready for 7): Flash(Sapphire chest reward!), Caterpillar, Bashful, Sneezy
> Level 5 (ready for 6): Fauna, Bagheera, Cheshire Cat, Snow White, Kanga, Rabbit
> Level 4 (ready for 5): Prince Phillip, Baloo, Dopey, Eeyore, Tigger
> Level 3 (ready for 4): Toy Alien, Chief Bogo, Happy, Sleepy, Roo, Piglet
> Level 2 (ready for 3): Pooh
> 
> Recently updated so not yet ready for next level:
> Chip: 9 (18 hats away from 10)
> Mowgli: 6 (3 baskets and 2 ears away from 7)
> Queen of Hearts: 5 (12 fans, 8 ears away from 6)



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I am cracking up at the genuine teams that have formed here surrounding this movie! I have honestly never seen it, but that’s I think because it came out around the time I was a teenager and it wasn’t cool to like Disney movies. I do still think that if something water themed was going to come into the game it shouldve been Little Mermaid, as our princess collection isn’t near complete without her, or even Nemo, because it provides a larger potential character set. But I play for completeness, so I will be treating this one like Zootopia, and play to get everything anyways, but not understand a word of the storyline conversations


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> View attachment 314721 And this is why you play on airplane mode for a while before entering leaderboards



It's a matter of perspective I guess.  I don't play that way (don't really think it's fair, and also don't want to be bothered with missing important texts and calls when I am playing) so I personally just find it annoying.


----------



## Cabius

mikegood2 said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> I see one of two reasons for this:
> 
> The leaderboard is broken(not updating)
> They are only grouping 25 people in the leader board.
> 
> My guess is it’s the second and some of us were lucky enough to be placed with 20+ very casual players (ie Log in 1 or 2 times a day). Either way I will gladly take my first place finish and 10 gems.
> 
> When I logged back in a few minutes ago, close to 12 hours away, and #2 is still at 35 which is where they have been for close to 24 hours



I think you’re right - the leaderboards are much smaller, which means that the top prizes are less impressive, but WAY easier to get. 

Overall, I think I like this change if they keep it up.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Cabius said:


> I think you’re right - the leaderboards are much smaller, which means that the top prizes are less impressive, but WAY easier to get.
> 
> Overall, I think I like this change if they keep it up.


Agreed!  Others on my leaderboard have been increasing (slowly), so I see no reason to think the leaderboard is completely broken.  But with me at 220, and 2nd at 135, then 3rd at 83, I think I've got a good shot at receiving an antler topiary when all is said and done! (I'd prefer splash mountain or fantasmic, but I'll take the topiary over nothing...)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SunDial said:


> Has anyones leaderboard changed beyond the 25 spots?   Collected all of the attractions and characters at once a day jumped to the top of the board with 26.  Don't have Hook and didn't have Happy or Dopey out of storage.  Second was at 12.  3rd was at 8.  Spots 17/18 down to 25 only had 1.  This is strange.



Mine is still like that.  I have 120, 2nd place is 13, then 8, then 5, then 4, etc - and then just 1 starting at spot 10


----------



## SunDial

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mine is still like that.  I have 120, 2nd place is 13, then 8, then 5, then 4, etc - and then just 1 starting at spot 10



A day and a half into the event and I am 200+  over second.  2nd is around 55.  10th has about 11.  Position's 11 Thru 19th between 9 and 3.   20 thru 25 all have 1.  

I love the idea of the smaller board.    But it needs to work right.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

SunDial said:


> A day and a half into the event and I am 200+  over second.  2nd is around 55.  10th has about 11.  Position's 11 Thru 19th between 9 and 3.   20 thru 25 all have 1.
> 
> I love the idea of the smaller board.    But it needs to work right.


I suspect it is working right.  The previous leaderboards had who knows how many people on there - only the top 50 would be visible, but there were honestly thousands on a single board - I know because I've been really low on the boards a number of times.  If there really are only 25 (or even if there are 50 or 100) people per board, then the odds of another person on your board being as big of a player as those of us who visit and post here is probably pretty slim.  Say there were 50 competitive players in a group of 5000, now in a group of 1000 that's down to only 10.  If the board is at only 100 people, then you're down to 1 competitive person.  In any case I think with such low numbers of players on a board, it gives those of us who play regularly (aka login at least once a day, preferably 2-5+ times a day during events) a better chance of being the most competitive on our board without feeling like we're losing sleep to be competitive.


----------



## lmmatooki

I came across this on the good ole internet today and thought it would be fun to share it with you all!


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I came across this on the good ole internet today and thought it would be fun to share it with you all!



I saw that someone else online and people were saying that it's dividing their family and people are getting upset at other people's answers so I haven't shown it to my family yet.   I'm not sure if it's worth the risk.  Apparently this stuff is VERY controversial.


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> I came across this on the good ole internet today and thought it would be fun to share it with you all!



This is awesome, how does one play this game?  What they should do is use something like this for DMK, Give us the brackets, let us vote round by round and then add characters that way....


----------



## disneyjr77

lmmatooki said:


> I came across this on the good ole internet today and thought it would be fun to share it with you all!


Love this, but some of the choices are tough!  BBATB vs TNBC...I can't choose lol Aw man, and Moana vs Frozen!


----------



## supernova

Very easy chart.  It comes down to Lion King and Toy Story.  From there, it depends if you are Camp Disney or Camp Pixar.


----------



## go oilers go

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Agreed!  Others on my leaderboard have been increasing (slowly), so I see no reason to think the leaderboard is completely broken.  But with me at 220, and 2nd at 135, then 3rd at 83, I think I've got a good shot at receiving an antler topiary when all is said and done! (I'd prefer splash mountain or fantasmic, but I'll take the topiary over nothing...)


My leaderboard is pretty high, but I only wanted the Grumpy tokens and gems, so now I don't care...leader is at 797, then 651, 586, then into the 200's where a bunch if us are.


----------



## KPach525

Well I only needed one rope and one blue star fabric for Sorceror Mickey, and in today’s 2x chests I got three ropes total. That’s just BS.


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> Very easy chart.  It comes down to Lion King and Toy Story.  From there, it depends if you are Camp Disney or Camp Pixar.


I think you mean Beauty & the Beast vs Toy Story 2.

I’ve gotten 2 platinum chests over the last week. Should I hoard them until the event? Is that advantageous?


----------



## bluekirty

KPach525 said:


> Well I only needed one rope and one blue star fabric for Sorceror Mickey, and in today’s 2x chests I got three ropes total. That’s just BS.


Enjoy it, because once you get it all, you just get magic.  Oh joy


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> I’ve gotten 2 platinum chests over the last week. Should I hoard them until the event? Is that advantageous?


I've been hoarding mine just in case.  Right there there isn't a thing I need from them, and I'm sitting on four gold chests and two platinum.  Unless they stick another attraction into one of them, the best I can hope for are harder-to-earn tokens.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Well I only needed one rope and one blue star fabric for Sorceror Mickey, and in today’s 2x chests I got three ropes total. That’s just BS.


At least you can count on three blue fabrics tomorrow, then.


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> i think you mean *Beauty & the Beast* vs Toy Story 2?


Yes... if you're female.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I do still think that if something water themed was going to come into the game it shouldve been Little Mermaid, as our princess collection isn’t near complete without her, or even Nemo, because it provides a larger potential character set.


I think the problem with Nemo is that it's _too_ water-based.  I couldn't see them programming character to not leave the small waterways for the entire event.  I'm sure they will give us human Ariel and even have Ursula crawling around on land.  And for that reason, I could see the set including Sebastian but not Flounder, and certainly not the dad.  Not sure how likely they would be to have characters solely in the water at all times.


----------



## Cabius

Chrisvee said:


> i think you mean Beauty & the Beast vs Toy Story 2.



Stockholm: The Musical!

(If anybody needs me, I’ll be in witness protection hiding from the angry mob.)


----------



## Chrisvee

Cabius said:


> Stockholm: The Musical!
> 
> (If anybody needs me, I’ll be in witness protection hiding from the angry mob.)


Try the gray stuff; not only is it delicious but it will get rid of your pesky consent issues


----------



## Chrisvee

bluekirty said:


> Enjoy it, because once you get it all, you just get magic.  Oh joy


I got 2 happiness. One in each chest.


----------



## JamesGarvey

JamesGarvey said:


> *Snow White:*
> 
> Bashful - 7
> Doc - 8
> Sneezy - 7
> Dopey - 8
> Happy - 8
> Snow - 7
> Queen - 4
> Sleepy - 5
> *Toy Story:*
> 
> Toy Alien - 5
> *Remaining Premium:*
> 
> Wall-E
> Maximus
> Flash
> King Louie
> *Locked:*
> 
> Grumpy
> Syndrome
> Oogie Boogie
> Sven



*Character levels*

Pooh: Level 6
Eeyore: Level 9 (ready for 10)
Tigger: Level 9 (ready for 10)
Kanga: Level 8 (ready for 9)
Roo: Leveling to 9
Piglet: Level 6
Rabbit: Level 8
Alien: Level 8
Peter Pan: Level 5
Wendy: Level 8
Everyone else maxed out. 

*Remaining Premium Characters*:

Hook
Wall-E
Maximus
Flash
King Louie


*Locked Character*s:

Syndrome
Oogie Boogie
Sven
Grumpy*

*Attractions Remaining*: 
RC Racers
Mike And Sulley To The Rescue
Chip 'n' Dale Treehouse
Haunted Mansion

Also missing Fantasmic

Game level: 53
Magic: 3.7mil
Gems: 527

Not a bad couple of months.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I think the problem with Nemo is that it's _too_ water-based.  I couldn't see them programming character to not leave the small waterways for the entire event.  I'm sure they will give us human Ariel and even have Ursula crawling around on land.  And for that reason, I could see the set including Sebastian but not Flounder, and certainly not the dad.  Not sure how likely they would be to have characters solely in the water at all times.


I think if they eventually give us a land portion that has a lot of water, that is the only way I could think of it. Would be really cool to see that happen too!


----------



## KPach525

So I think I need to start a blog... "bored on an airplane" 
Started out searching for easter eggs, now I'm here...
Yes, this video is "old" now, it took me that long to figure out how to get it here...
Rather than post photos of my layout, I figured I would test out the screen record feature; et voila!
Don't hate on me.. like I said *BORED*




*Edit: I now have Peter Pan's Flight, easy fit. So only missing 5 premium attractions, Jolly Roger and Fantasmic


----------



## JamesGarvey

Looks like a Stitch hat and a Scrump backpack for available concessions


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

lmmatooki said:


> I think if they eventually give us a land portion that has a lot of water, that is the only way I could think of it. Would be really cool to see that happen too!



*i agree, the Adventureland area of the map looks to have a large water area, but who knows when we will ever see that area opening. we've already fought both villains at both gates leading to it and still have diddly.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Chrisvee said:


> I think you mean Beauty & the Beast vs Toy Story 2.
> 
> I’ve gotten 2 platinum chests over the last week. Should I hoard them until the event? Is that advantageous?



Toy Story 2?  Interesting take as of the three not sure I have ever seen someone say the second is their favorite

Personally I would take Up, Inside Out, Coco, and Wall-E over any of them (though of the 3 I think Toy Story 3 is the best)


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Looks like a Stitch hat and a Scrump backpack for available concessions
> 
> View attachment 315214


Surprised and annoyed that Gameloft continues to do pointless bits like this.  Are we really going or not going to play based on what a concession stand looks like??


----------



## Acer

Got fantasmic in my platinum chest from coming in first in trophy thing. I was 400 up on second place. Lol.


----------



## SunDial

Acer said:


> Got fantasmic in my platinum chest from coming in first in trophy thing. I was 400 up on second place. Lol.



I got a lovely musical fountain.  Merlin liked it.


----------



## Osum

Placed first in my leaderboard for the trophy event and collected my celebratory Coronian Sun Dial. Woo-hoo!


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Acer said:


> Got fantasmic in my platinum chest from coming in first in trophy thing. I was 400 up on second place. Lol.


Congrats, that's the one thing I don't have yet. Just have to finish 3 characters and everyone is maxed out
Peter Pan-8
Piglet-9
Pooh-6

I did reach level 55 recently and was surprised when I was awarded 2 whole gems instead of 1. At first I thought I would go out and blow that 1 extra gem since it was not expected but then I remembered that old saying "a gem saved is a gem earned"


----------



## 2010_Bride

Placed first on my leaderboard and got ANOTHER antler topiary If I collect any more deer heads, I’ll be the envy of Gaston!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Tapper Event (brooms) - looks like similar structure to the just ended event with more, smaller leaderboards

Event rewards are sorcerer Mickey fabrics/ropes and gems

Leaderboard awards are chests, gems, and magic


----------



## Wdw1015

Placed first in trophy event and got the Zootopia Racetrack....finally!!


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> Got fantasmic in my platinum chest from coming in first in trophy thing. I was 400 up on second place. Lol.





SunDial said:


> I got a lovely musical fountain.  Merlin liked it.





Wdw1015 said:


> Placed first in trophy event and got the Zootopia Racetrack....finally!!


Corona sun dial.  Guess I shouldn't have expected much else since I don't need any attractions.


----------



## supernova

MickeySkywalker said:


> I did reach level 55 recently and was surprised when I was awarded 2 whole gems instead of 1. At first I thought I would go out and blow that 1 extra gem since it was not expected but then I remembered that old saying "a gem saved is a gem earned"


I noticed that too last week.  Thought my eyes were playing tricks on me.


----------



## areno79

Placed first in the trophy event (the last hour was a race to the finish with the 2nd place finisher only like 10 trophies behind me), and all I got was a hot dog concession stand. *womp* *womp*


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else underwhelmed by the broomstick prizes?

I'm looking forward to a day when the calendar doesn't just give me 1 happiness each day.


----------



## mmmears

Personally I'd love a water based area with Little Mermaid & Nemo characters.  It would liven up my park!


----------



## Mattimation

mmmears said:


> Personally I'd love a water based area with Little Mermaid & Nemo characters.  It would liven up my park!



Same - when the game was newer I was hoping it would expand even beyond what we can kind of see now, and we'd get a kind of "Tokyo DisneySea" part where Little Mermaid & Nemo could exist. Now it's pretty clear we'll be lucky to even see Adventureland expanded into, but I kind of wonder if we'll see different "versions" of this game in the future that better supports those characters (if seperately). Gameloft did get a huge deal with Disney due to the success of this game earlier this year, and since these kind of games are their specialty, I wonder if we'll see a Pixar specific variation and a Princess specific variation. Probably not with a theme park theme again, but who knows!


----------



## Chrisvee

I got a Minnie Tea Table in my 1st place platinum chest. I guess Merlin can host tea parties now.

Weird I didn’t get at least a concession since I don’t have even one hot dog stand and they just gave me another apprentice hat stand in a gold chest. I never really understand the gifting rules.


----------



## mmmears

Someone asked about hoarding platinum chests.  Well, I have 4 right now, and I don't need anything they will give me so I haven't opened them.  I am happier with the bronze and silver chests that give me items I can use to upgrade Pooh & Friends right now.


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> ...and they just gave me another apprentice hat stand in a gold chest.


They've put those in gold chest now?  It was always something I enjoyed getting occasionally in my bronze chests, along with the super-occasional Partysayrus stand.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Once again hoping for the racetrack and instead I also got the stupid corona sun dial in my 1st place platinum chest.  Whoopie.  Congrats to those who got it!

*Character levels*
Pooh: Level 4
Eeyore: Level 8
Tigger: Level 9 
Kanga: Leveling to 9
Roo: Level 7
Piglet: Level 6
Rabbit: Level 8
Alien: Level 9, only 5 tokens away from final level up!
Peter Pan: Level 6
Wendy: Level 8

Hoping to have everyone except Wendy, Pan, and Pooh maxed out before the next event starts.


----------



## aussiebill10

Managed first place in Gold Trophy event and my Platinum chest yielded me Sun Dial very underwhelming to say the least


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I ended up #2 in the trophy game. I missed out by three trophies. With ten minutes to go, I was #1 but then I had to walk away. I was really hoping for the Platinum chest. I'm still trying to get Fantasmic, despite opening 8 chests already. At least they are helping me upgrade the Alien with Merlins Potions.

Thanks to a very busy schedule, I ended up buying the rest of what I needed for Pooh for about 200 gems. It would have frustrated me not to have him as I had all the others including Tigger and Eeyore. I was just so busy, I could only log in once in the morning and once at night.

I'm not really loving the broomstick prizes. I don't have Mickeys Sorcerer Costume but I'm only two ropes away so everything else is useless to me.


----------



## Melissa16

Does anyone know the respawn time and amount of broomsticks please?


----------



## Blosiom

its an hour


----------



## Blosiom

Melissa16 said:


> Does anyone know the respawn time and amount of broomsticks please?


Sorry first time writing posting anything like this. Its every hour and 8 broomsticks


----------



## supernova

So, let me see where am I...
Peter Pan - 8
Piglet - 8
Pooh - 6
Everyone else is at 10.

15.5 magic
Level 55 in the game

Bored to tears trying to collect scarves, honey pots, and pan flutes.  Bring on something new already!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Blosiom said:


> Sorry first time writing posting anything like this. Its every hour and 8 broomsticks



Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> Corona sun dial.  Guess I shouldn't have expected much else since I don't need any attractions.



I'm missing fantasmic, but only got a flag in my platinum 1st place chest.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> So, let me see where am I...
> Peter Pan - 8
> Piglet - 8
> Pooh - 6
> Everyone else is at 10.
> 
> 15.5 magic
> Level 55 in the game
> 
> Bored to tears trying to collect scarves, honey pots, and pan flutes.  Bring on something new already!



Wow!  You're doing great.  I'll play along and see where my characters are today:

Wendy- 9 (ready for 10)
Peter Pan - 8
Pooh - 5
Tigger - 9
Kanga - 9 (ready for 10)
Roo - 8 (ready for 9)
Piglet - 7 (ready for 8)

Eeyore is in the process of getting to L10 and he's hogging up the castle so everyone else is just sitting and waiting.

22.7 M Magic
Level 58 (not that it seems to mean anything)


----------



## lmmatooki

Hit 5M magic today!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So, let me see where am I...
> Peter Pan - 8
> Piglet - 8
> Pooh - 6
> Everyone else is at 10.
> 
> 15.5 magic
> Level 55 in the game
> 
> Bored to tears trying to collect scarves, honey pots, and pan flutes.  Bring on something new already!



*Peter Pan - 7* - Awful hat drop 12/20. Flutes been done for days
*Piglet - 9* (almost ready for 10)
*Pooh - 7*
Everyone else is at 10, except for Wendy (9). Been ready for week but keep her at 9 so I can find Pan easier.

6.5 magic
Level 52 in the game


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Leaderboard for the broom mini-event is more fierce than the trophies was.  I'm in 2nd with 96.  1st has 120 and 3rd has 80.  I was neck and neck with 1st place, but have fallen behind.  I'm going to keep falling behind too thanks to my love of sleep, and my reliance upon a full-time job to pay the bills.  Oh well, those 5 gems aren't worth losing sleep over.  I hope I can keep 2nd though as I'd prefer the platinum chest - still need splash mountain, mad tea party, and fantasmic.  Though my platinum chest from the trophy event contained an antler topiary (just as I had foreseen!).


----------



## Cassandra Nutter

How do you defeat the gateway after you try to defeat mother gothel and it tells you, you have other forces at work? I can't figure it out I welcomed mother gothel and have her and everyone else upgraded to level 10. As well as my pirates. Someone please help?!


----------



## squirrel

I got that antler trophy too!  Still need Fantasmic.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Cassandra Nutter said:


> How do you defeat the gateway after you try to defeat mother gothel and it tells you, you have other forces at work? I can't figure it out I welcomed mother gothel and have her and everyone else upgraded to level 10. As well as my pirates. Someone please help?!



*you don't, unfortunately. the Adventureland part of the map beyond the gateway portal hasn't been unlocked by Gameloft.*


----------



## ISmellBeef

Mattimation said:


> Same - when the game was newer I was hoping it would expand even beyond what we can kind of see now, and we'd get a kind of "Tokyo DisneySea" part where Little Mermaid & Nemo could exist. Now it's pretty clear we'll be lucky to even see Adventureland expanded into, but I kind of wonder if we'll see different "versions" of this game in the future that better supports those characters (if seperately). Gameloft did get a huge deal with Disney due to the success of this game earlier this year, and since these kind of games are their specialty, I wonder if we'll see a Pixar specific variation and a Princess specific variation. Probably not with a theme park theme again, but who knows!



Yes I'd love something inspired by Disney Sea. U I adore the grotto so much


----------



## karmstr112

Do we know when the new event is slated to start?


----------



## JamesGarvey

1* more hours and i can stop caring about this broom mini event. Having the top of the milestones be a number NOT divisible by 8 is annoying. Just getting mocked by those 2 remaining brooms.



karmstr112 said:


> Do we know when the new event is slated to start?



Nothing announced yet.


----------



## mikegood2

Well that’s never fun. Woke up this morning and the only items I collected were books. I must have thought I had time to collect a batch of 1 hour jobs, and then send characters out for longer jobs right before going to sleep, but fell asleep instead. Luckily it’s not a big issue for me now. I only have Piglet ears, which I’ll finish today and Pans hat, whose drop rates have been so bad I wouldn’t have gotten any anyways.


----------



## Mark Femia

Hello all - I've been reading this forum for a while, but first time chiming in. Wondering how long after starting to welcome the Zootopia characters and run their quests do you start to see the next big jump in the main storyline?


----------



## tasmith1993

hey all - my first post as well. I was hoping I'd have some time to finish leveling up my characters between events, but that isn't looking too likely now 

characters left to level up: 
Dopey (leveling up to 10 now)
Snow White (ready for 10)
Evil Queen (ready for 10)
Grumpy (need 1 more hat to be ready for 10)
Baloo (ready for 10)
Shere Khan (ready for 9)
Mowgli (ready for 10)
Hook (ready for 7)
Wendy (ready for 6)
Peter Pan (gathering items for level 3)
Toy Alien (gathering for level 9)
Kanga (ready for 9)
Roo (ready for 8)
Piglet (ready for 7)
Rabbit (gathering for 9)
Pooh (gathering for 7)
Eeyore (ready for 9)
Tigger (ready for 9)


Only character I don't have is Wall-E. Try to save up enough gems for him but always manage to spend on the event characters. 
You guys are lucky and have your magic stash piled, all the increased magic requirements are killing me 
I still need to build the Lost Boys' Hideout and have one area of land that I haven't unlocked yet. 
I'm at 274k magic, so I've got a long ways to go


----------



## rr333

karmstr112 said:


> I'm missing fantasmic, but only got a flag in my platinum 1st place chest.



Same


----------



## tasmith1993

Mark Femia said:


> Hello all - I've been reading this forum for a while, but first time chiming in. Wondering how long after starting to welcome the Zootopia characters and run their quests do you start to see the next big jump in the main storyline?


If I remember right, I had welcomed all 3 of the regular zootopia characters and did all their tasks before jungle book finally unlocked. probably took me a good week or two, but i dont get in any big hurry to finish the story line events.


----------



## SunDial

The first 2 places on my leaderboard flip flop each time I log in.  I am 1 of those 2 spots.  We both will get the Platinum Chest as we are over 3rd place by a bit. 

An update to my own side quest in this game.  I now have 10 Mickey wishes to grant running around the park.  Only 15 more to go.


----------



## supernova

tasmith1993 said:


> hey all - my first post as well. I was hoping I'd have some time to finish leveling up my characters between events, but that isn't looking too likely now


You should still have plenty of time.  Sounds like there are a bunch of characters waiting to go to 10, so you could easily start knocking them off now.  Get them out of the way first.  Is anyone currently leveling up now?  If not, you're missing out on the opportunity.


----------



## tasmith1993

supernova said:


> You should still have plenty of time.  Sounds like there are a bunch of characters waiting to go to 10, so you could easily start knocking them off now.  Get them out of the way first.  Is anyone currently leveling up now?  If not, you're missing out on the opportunity.


yup, I've got Dopey leveling up now, trying to work on all that are ready to go to 10. May throw in a short level up every few days so that I can start earning tokens again. Almost have all the tokens to level up my Pooh characters. 
I'll be sitting on Khan for a while as if I level him up I'll have zero magic to do anything else.


----------



## Chrisvee

My board is 112/100(me)/70 so hopefully I’ll hang on to 2nd


----------



## KPach525

Chrisvee said:


> My board is 112/100(me)/70 so hopefully I’ll hang on to 2nd


I’m in first at 143 (it’s killing my OCD that I missed one somehow) and 2nd is at 42. I waited to get my daily award, then went to airplane mode for just shy of 23 hours so I could keep my daily streak, worked like a charm.


----------



## lmmatooki

Live stream on Facebook is on Monday, April 16th at 1:00 pm eastern time. I actually might not be able to do my job this time because they decided to do it on a Monday instead of Friday like usual. Is anyone willing to cover me for this live stream if I am unable to? So sorry guys!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Live stream on Facebook is on Monday, April 16th at 1:00 pm eastern time. I actually might not be able to do my job this time because they decided to do it on a Monday instead of Friday like usual. Is anyone willing to cover me for this live stream if I am unable to? So sorry guys!!



I am currently not working as of this moment.  I'm signed up with a Temp Agency.  If I'm not called in to work, I'll do my best to cover for you. It probably won't be as good a job as you do, but I will certainly try!


----------



## karmstr112

karmstr112 said:


> Do we know when the new event is slated to start?



Answering my own question, 5 days 23h until the next event


----------



## silly.old.bear

I finally got first place on a mini event!!!!  Sure I got a musical fountain in a platinum chest, but still happy I got first!


----------



## Mattimation

karmstr112 said:


> Answering my own question, 5 days 23h until the next event



I thought it would start right when the last amber chest was distributed - I was just a few days off! Now I just have to decide whether to spend my gems on Hook, or wait to see what Lilo & Stitch will bring. Sorta leaning towards Hook, but I do really enjoy Lilo & Stitch.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Character Status:

I do have them all - 136 characters (including Merlin, it's 137 if you count Maleficent, but she hasn't really done anything lately, so I never count her.  I know they did in the big game show thing they did) Everyone else is Maxed out, except the following

Pooh Bear - collecting for 6
Eeyore - collecting for 9
Tigger - collecting for 10
Kanga - ready for 10
Roo - collecting for
Piglet - collecting for
Rabbit - ready for 10
Toy Alien - collecting for 8
Peter Pan - collecting for 4
Wendy - collecting for 8

I FINALLY finished Jungle Book last night with Shere Khan being the last I had to level up.  That took AGES, at least that's what it feels like, probably wasn't all that long though.  I feel like Jungle Book was released in August/September of 17 some time, and then I just finished it now in April, so about 6 - 7 months to finish them all.

I am looking forward to a new event, I gained 1M magic in the last one, so now maybe I can get up to 6M magic, with this one.  I like getting the new characters, I just hope it's paced out as well as Winnie the Pooh was.

I am curious about the survey a lot of us got.  What happened to the part where they said, you can level up characters that are currently maxed out?  That was something I was looking forward to.  Or, expanding on character sets we already have - I wanted that too.  I feel as though almost NO ONE on this board said, hey, let's do timed events back to back to back with very little break in between.  Who ever those people are, I'm not fond of them at this moment in time.  I also think they don't really exist.  I'm just in a sour mood I know, but it annoys the pants off me that they say hey, what would you like, and all the people I know of say, let's do this, and they say okay, we're not going to listen to you!  Sorry done ranting!

Here's to hoping the Stitch event is easy and KIND to all who play!


----------



## hopemax

I have a bad feeling I will not be able to keep up in my Windows game with this event.  If it starts on Thursday, I have 18 days before I leave on vacation.  28 days before I get home.  So I predict I will have no opportunity to complete the last phase.  My IOS game, I probably won't have the gems for anything other than 1 premium character (I was only able to buy the Pooh building right before the event ended, which wiped me out and there just isn't enough time to earn more).

So now I'm contemplating giving up both games.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I have a bad feeling I will not be able to keep up in my Windows game with this event.  If it starts on Thursday, I have 18 days before I leave on vacation.  28 days before I get home.  So I predict I will have no opportunity to complete the last phase.  My IOS game, I probably won't have the gems for anything other than 1 premium character (I was only able to buy the Pooh building right before the event ended, which wiped me out and there just isn't enough time to earn more).
> 
> So now I'm contemplating giving up both games.


Wondering if Gameloft could somehow help you to consolidate both games?  Or would they consider that cheating?  Maybe they work with you by taking the higher of each and build it into one game.  Use the gem total from this game but the magic from this one?  Then again, it's also possible that I'm completely delusional and Gameloft won't budge to help a player.


----------



## hopemax

I'm pretty sure they would give the "Windows and IOS games are not compatible," answer. 

But no, if this is the way they want to run their game...setting it up in a way that long term players who do a simply normal thing like take a vacation can't complete an event, or to not give enough time for people to build their gem stash up through normal means between events, then they can have less players.

It would be interesting if they could program events so that if they run 25 days, that means 25 days of "logins."  If you don't login, then you don't lose an event day.  That would help with the vacation issue.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I'm pretty sure they would give the "Windows and IOS games are not compatible," answer.
> 
> But no, if this is the way they want to run their game...setting it up in a way that long term players who do a simply normal thing like take a vacation can't complete an event, or to not give enough time for people to build their gem stash up through normal means between events, then they can have less players.
> 
> It would be interesting if they could program events so that if they run 25 days, that means 25 days of "logins."  If you don't login, then you don't lose an event day.  That would help with the vacation issue.




Totally agree.  The game isn't worth my ruining my vacation having to log in all the time. I think what you suggested is a great idea.  Pretty sure there will be an event during my next trip (since there is almost always one going on these days) and after playing so many days it's annoying that they can't offer something like this.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I'm pretty sure they would give the "Windows and IOS games are not compatible," answer.
> 
> But no, if this is the way they want to run their game...setting it up in a way that long term players who do a simply normal thing like take a vacation can't complete an event, or to not give enough time for people to build their gem stash up through normal means between events, then they can have less players.
> 
> It would be interesting if they could program events so that if they run 25 days, that means 25 days of "logins."  If you don't login, then you don't lose an event day.  That would help with the vacation issue.


I've been in Europe twice now during events (not story line) and somehow managed to continue working on the games with my phone.  Hopefully you'll be OK during Stitch.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I've been in Europe twice now during events (not story line) and somehow managed to continue working on the games with my phone.  Hopefully you'll be OK during Stitch.



I hope you are right.  Any timed event will be an issue with our summer trip there, though.  I guess I'm ok not having every character (I'm still missing 2 premium ones I think) but I do like the idea of being able to wait to start an event.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mattimation said:


> Now I just have to decide whether to spend my gems on Hook, or wait to see what Lilo & Stitch will bring. Sorta leaning towards Hook, but I do really enjoy Lilo & Stitch.



The characters from the event will likely be time locked, where Hook is permanent content, so you might be better off using the gems on the event and building back up for Hook later. If you care about completionist style play.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> I've been in Europe twice now during events (not story line) and somehow managed to continue working on the games with my phone.  Hopefully you'll be OK during Stitch.



The problem is that it's my Windows game, on my computer which doesn't travel.  I will be physically away from it for 11 days.  If I was going to miss the beginning of the event it would be okay.  You can catch up. But I think I will be missing the final days of the event.  So the last character won't unlock until I'm away, and the event will be completed before I return.

My phone game, I don't have any concerns with.


----------



## Peachkins

Kind of irritated that another event is starting so soon after the last (although the last one was easily my favorite event ever- I adore Winnie the Pooh and friends).  On the other hand, at least it's for something I don't really care too much about.  I haven't even seen the original Lilo and Stitch let alone the sequels (that I didn't even know about until I read some of the posts here).  Doubt I'll use any gems to buy any premium characters for this event- will likely keep saving for the next.


----------



## tasmith1993

I head to WDW May 14 until 22, so I am hoping that my trip will magically fall between these never ending events
Also gives me some time to level up the rest of my 24 hour characters as I won’t be able to check the game as often.


----------



## Mattimation

JamesGarvey said:


> The characters from the event will likely be time locked, where Hook is permanent content, so you might be better off using the gems on the event and building back up for Hook later. If you care about completionist style play.



Yeah I know, I’m just not a completionist. I’ve found that stressing over getting everything takes the fun out for me. I didn’t spend any gems on the last event, and I really don’t feel like I’m missing much. Im figuring the new premium characters will probably be Jumba and Pleakley, which I’m not sure I need. If they do what they’ve done with Monsters Inc, PotC, or Wall-E and make Lilo or Stitch the premium, then I’d opt to spend on them over Hook.


----------



## mmmears

tasmith1993 said:


> I head to WDW May 14 until 22, so I am hoping that my trip will magically fall between these never ending events
> Also gives me some time to level up the rest of my 24 hour characters as I won’t be able to check the game as often.



I hope trip doesn't coincide with a timed event (which is why I hate timed events).  But I will say that I was at WDW during a smaller event and I was able to keep up just by playing while waiting in line.



Mattimation said:


> Yeah I know, I’m just not a completionist. I’ve found that stressing over getting everything takes the fun out for me. I didn’t spend any gems on the last event, and I really don’t feel like I’m missing much. Im figuring the new premium characters will probably be Jumba and Pleakley, which I’m not sure I need. If they do what they’ve done with Monsters Inc, PotC, or Wall-E and make Lilo or Stitch the premium, then I’d opt to spend on them over Hook.



Once a game causes me to feel stressed and miss out on real life things (like family time, travel fun, etc.) then I start thinking that I might have to stop playing it.  Yeah, I'm getting close to that point right now, but I doubt that this smaller event will be the straw that breaks my back.


----------



## Mattimation

mmmears said:


> Once a game causes me to feel stressed and miss out on real life things (like family time, travel fun, etc.) then I start thinking that I might have to stop playing it.  Yeah, I'm getting close to that point right now, but I doubt that this smaller event will be the straw that breaks my back.



Yeah, as it stands I feel like I play this game too much, and that’s with me just regularly playing. There was definitely a point where it was getting too stressful (probably the Beauty and the Beast event? Or frozen?) and I had to step back and remember it’s just a game, and if I’m not enjoying it I should delete it, so I changed by habits back to something I could enjoy! 

I do really enjoy it and will probably keep playing it until they stop updating it (which I imagine is maybe another year or two), unless they introduce some IP that I really dislike. Then I’d probably give it up and move on to something else, at least for a while.


----------



## Peachkins

Honestly, if they hadn't added the "home" feature to the game, I probably would have quit a little while ago. The number of characters made it too time-consuming to send everyone on tasks.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> I am currently not working as of this moment.  I'm signed up with a Temp Agency.  If I'm not called in to work, I'll do my best to cover for you. It probably won't be as good a job as you do, but I will certainly try!


Awe, thank you so much!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

silly.old.bear said:


> I finally got first place on a mini event!!!!  Sure I got a musical fountain in a platinum chest, but still happy I got first!


That's what I received too.  One day Splash Mountain...one day...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Guess I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that the interns are generous with unlocking cursed land.  Can't really remember Stitch, so all I'm hoping for is land.  Spacious land.  Not the strange shaped land behind Fantasyland.  Let's hope if they do unlock that area (even though it doesn't fit the theme) they work their design magic and enlarge the squares.  

I know it's exhausting having event right after event, but I'm glad they are doing something.  I was getting kinda bored.  I only have Pooh, Piglet, Peter Pan and Wendy left to level up (and Wendy is ready to go).  It's too bad there aren't mini games or something else to do for players that are pretty much caught up.  I got so restless I started playing Disney Emoji Blitz to pass the time.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Peachkins said:


> Honestly, if they hadn't added the "home" feature to the game, I probably would have quit a little while ago. The number of characters made it too time-consuming to send everyone on tasks.



This was exactly where I was at. Now, I have the absolute bare minimum characters out for whoever I'm trying to level up/welcome or for the storyline. I really enjoy the same but sometimes it's too much work. I ended up paying around 200 gems for Pooh because I couldn't play property for 10 days due to commitments.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Guess I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that the interns are generous with unlocking cursed land.  Can't really remember Stitch, so all I'm hoping for is land.  Spacious land.  Not the strange shaped land behind Fantasyland.  Let's hope if they do unlock that area (even though it doesn't fit the theme) they work their design magic and enlarge the squares.


I'm sorry... are you really complaining about the interns' design of the game?  Are you seriously annoyed at the fact that half of these building have round bases, yet extend out one full row of squares longer than they need to be, rather than just round off the buildings?  Do you really think it's necessary to criticize the interns?  Really??  Let's not forget that these idiots MUST have taken a geometry course at some point during their schooling and subsequent internship.  Of COURSE they wouldn't give us square building bases and then design rounded edges throughout Tomorrowland and Fantasyland.  Shame on you.  How do you honestly sleep at night thinking that that the interns have never heard of the "square peg round hole" theory.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I'm sorry... are you really complaining about the interns' design of the game?  Are you seriously annoyed at the fact that half of these building have round bases, yet extend out one full row of squares longer than they need to be, rather than just round off the buildings?  Do you really think it's necessary to criticize the interns?  Really??  Let's not forget that these idiots MUST have taken a geometry course at some point during their schooling and subsequent internship.  Of COURSE they wouldn't give us square building bases and then design rounded edges throughout Tomorrowland and Fantasyland.  Shame on you.  How do you honestly sleep at night thinking that that the interns have never heard of the "round peg square hole" theory.


Seriously crying right now from laughing so hard.

What was I thinking?  I should be a good cog and let the interns spoon feed me what they feel I'm ready for.  Thank you for showing me the error of my ways.

(Wish I would have worn waterproof mascara now)


----------



## Mattimation

Huh, Disney Emoji Blitz is also running a Lilo & Stitch event this week - I wonder if this is a Disney mandated one for some reason. There has been a lot of new Lilo & Stitch merchandise lately too, like the new line from Oh My Disney


----------



## mmmears

I haven't been able to get into the emoji game.  I tried - I really wanted to like it.  But I did start playing the Disney Tsum Tsum game and I think it's pretty fun.


----------



## Mattimation

mmmears said:


> I haven't been able to get into the emoji game.  I tried - I really wanted to like it.  But I did start playing the Disney Tsum Tsum game and I think it's pretty fun.



I like it enough - I’ve been playing it regularly lately, but I can go a few months without it. I like that style of games, it’s a nice way to pass the time, but I cycle through a few of them.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I haven't been able to get into the emoji game.  I tried - I really wanted to like it.  But I did start playing the Disney Tsum Tsum game and I think it's pretty fun.



You need friends to do well in that one.  Lots of friends, for extra hearts and more importantly extra coins.  Some people get hundreds of thousands of coins a day just by trading hearts (they have set it up to do it automatically).  I only have 3 friends, because I don't want to play that way. 

But if you want to share your Line ID, I'd be friends with anyone here.  Mine is: OsoandMrE


----------



## karmstr112

AJGolden1013 said:


> Character Status:
> 
> I do have them all - 136 characters (including Merlin, it's 137 if you count Maleficent, but she hasn't really done anything lately, so I never count her.  I know they did in the big game show thing they did) Everyone else is Maxed out, except the following
> 
> Pooh Bear - collecting for 6
> Eeyore - collecting for 9
> Tigger - collecting for 10
> Kanga - ready for 10
> Roo - collecting for
> Piglet - collecting for
> Rabbit - ready for 10
> Toy Alien - collecting for 8
> Peter Pan - collecting for 4
> Wendy - collecting for 8
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping the Stitch event is easy and KIND to all who play!



136 characters? Who am I missing, I only have 118 and thought I participated in every event and collected every character. Of the characters I have all are maxed out except for Pooh, Peter Pan, Piglet & Roo.

Character list:
Merlin
Pooh collecting for 7
Elizabeth Swann
Jack Sparrow
Will Turner
Peter Pan collecting for 8
Piglet collecting for 8
Roo collecting for 10
Eyeore
Kanga
Tiger
Rabbit
Abu
Aladdin
Alice
Anna
Aurora
Bagheera
Baloo
Bashful
Beast
Belle
Bo Beep
Boo
Bullseye
Buzz
Capt Hook
Carpet
Caterpillar
Celia
Cheshire Cat
Chief Bogo
Chip
Chip Potts
Cinderella
Cogsworth
Daisy
Dale
Dash
Doc
Donald Duck
Dopey
Elsa
Eve
Evil Queen
Fauna Green
Flash
Flora Red
Flynn
Frozone
Gaston
Genie
Goofy
Grumpy
Hamm
Hans
Happy
Iago
Jack Skellington
Jafar
Jasmine
Jessie
Judy Hopps
King Louie
Kristoff
Li Shang
Lumiere
Mad Hatter
March Hare
Maximus Horse
Meriweather Blue
Mickey
Mike
Minnie
Mother Gothel
Mowgili
Mr Incredible
Mrs Incredible
Mrs Potts
Mulan
Musha
Nala
Nick Wilde
Olaf
Oogie Boogie
Pete
Pluto
Prince Charming
Prince Phillip
Pumbaa
Queen of Hearts
Rafiki
Randall
Rapunzel
Rex
Roz
Sally
Sarge
Scarl
Shere Kahn
Simba
Sleepy
Sneezy
Snow White
Sully
Sven
Syndrome
Timon
Tinker Bell
Toy Alien
Violet
Walle
Wendy
White Rabbit
Woody
Zazu
Zero
Zurg


----------



## AJGolden1013

karmstr112 said:


> 136 characters? Who am I missing, I only have 118 and thought I participated in every event and collected every character. Of the characters I have all are maxed out except for Pooh, Peter Pan, Piglet & Roo.
> 
> Character list:
> Merlin
> Pooh collecting for 7
> Elizabeth Swann
> Jack Sparrow
> Will Turner
> Peter Pan collecting for 8
> Piglet collecting for 8
> Roo collecting for 10
> Eyeore
> Kanga
> Tiger
> Rabbit
> Abu
> Aladdin
> Alice
> Anna
> Aurora
> Bagheera
> Baloo
> Bashful
> Beast
> Belle
> Bo Beep
> Boo
> Bullseye
> Buzz
> Capt Hook
> Carpet
> Caterpillar
> Celia
> Cheshire Cat
> Chief Bogo
> Chip
> Chip Potts
> Cinderella
> Cogsworth
> Daisy
> Dale
> Dash
> Doc
> Donald Duck
> Dopey
> Elsa
> Eve
> Evil Queen
> Fauna Green
> Flash
> Flora Red
> Flynn
> Frozone
> Gaston
> Genie
> Goofy
> Grumpy
> Hamm
> Hans
> Happy
> Iago
> Jack Skellington
> Jafar
> Jasmine
> Jessie
> Judy Hopps
> King Louie
> Kristoff
> Li Shang
> Lumiere
> Mad Hatter
> March Hare
> Maximus Horse
> Meriweather Blue
> Mickey
> Mike
> Minnie
> Mother Gothel
> Mowgili
> Mr Incredible
> Mrs Incredible
> Mrs Potts
> Mulan
> Musha
> Nala
> Nick Wilde
> Olaf
> Oogie Boogie
> Pete
> Pluto
> Prince Charming
> Prince Phillip
> Pumbaa
> Queen of Hearts
> Rafiki
> Randall
> Rapunzel
> Rex
> Roz
> Sally
> Sarge
> Scarl
> Shere Kahn
> Simba
> Sleepy
> Sneezy
> Snow White
> Sully
> Sven
> Syndrome
> Timon
> Tinker Bell
> Toy Alien
> Violet
> Walle
> Wendy
> White Rabbit
> Woody
> Zazu
> Zero
> Zurg



You are correct I somehow added in 18 non existent characters and I don’t know how I did that or who I counted twice.  You are correct the list with Merlin is only 118


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> You are correct I somehow added in 18 non existent characters and I don’t know how I did that or who I counted twice.  You are correct the list with Merlin is only 118


There are two things we don't do in life. 1) We don't drink and drive, and 2) We don't drink and post on forums.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> There are two things we don't do in life. 1) Drink and drive, and 2) Drink and post on forums.



It’s my anxiety. It gets the better of me sometimes.


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> 136 characters? Who am I missing, I only have 118 and thought I participated in every event and collected every character. Of the characters I have all are maxed out except for Pooh, Peter Pan, Piglet & Roo.


You and I are nearly at the same place.  I completed Roo, but the other three are the hold-outs for me.  Should have Piglet at 10 by Tuesday, if not tomorrow.  Then it's just slow climb for Pooh and Peter Pan.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> You need friends to do well in that one.  Lots of friends, for extra hearts and more importantly extra coins.  Some people get hundreds of thousands of coins a day just by trading hearts (they have set it up to do it automatically).  I only have 3 friends, because I don't want to play that way.
> 
> But if you want to share your Line ID, I'd be friends with anyone here.  Mine is: OsoandMrE



Hmmm.  I have no friends.    Well, in the game world, anyway.  I don't even think I have a Lind ID, but I'll look into that.


----------



## Aces86

R.I.P. Sarge from Toy Story - one of many roles- R. Lee Ermey passed away today.


----------



## supernova

Just received an annoying pop-up that their live stream is happening now on Facebook.  Umm... yeah, you know what?  First of all, I'm in the office.  Second, watching or not watching the live stream will have ZERO impact on game play, so what the hell is the point?


----------



## JamesGarvey

7 characters
Nani
Lilo
Stitch
Angel
Pleakley 
Jamba
Cobra bubbles


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> 7 characters
> Nani
> Lilo
> Stitch
> Angel
> Pleakley
> Jamba
> Cobra bubbles


I know I haven't sat through the whole film, but who the hell is Angel?  How deep into the cast are they going??


----------



## Blosiom

supernova said:


> I know I haven't sat through the whole film, but who the hell is Angel?


Angel is from the cartoon not the movie, surprise addition along with the new permeant content for the Cinderella collection fairy godmother


----------



## bamagoofy

No mention of new land.


----------



## AJGolden1013

OKay gang, I don't know how to do the photos and videos and all that of the livestream, but I promised @lmmatooki  that I would cover for her so here is the information I was able to gather:

Yes, it's Lilo & Stitch

Characters: 7 of them, Nani, Lilo, Stitch, Angel, Bubbles, Jumba, and Kli-Kli <--- a tall skinny alien dude.  I want to say he's Jumba's sidekick maybe?
What they are calling a "secondary story line" which is Beauty & the Beast - so much like Winnie the Pooh and Aladdin.  The BatB characters will help with Stitch.

Attractions: 4 and all of them will be able to have visitors to them
 Lackaway Beach (spelled that wrong) <---visitors surf on this one
 Lilo's House: (not destroyed - which was pointed out in the live stream)
 Ohana:  it's a restaurant attraction
 Stitch's Great Escape:

Consession Stands: 
 Stitch Headband
 Scrumps Backpack
 Hawaian Lei

Decorations:
 Torches
 Table & Chair set up with thatched umbrella
 The livestream paused so there is one more that I'm not sure about

New Parade Float

New Attraction:  Primeval Whirl from Animal Kingdom - this is PERMANENT

New Character:  Fairy Godmother - she's PERMANENT

NO mention of new land

I encourage ALL of you to go to youtube in an hour or so and look for the DMK Update 19 livestream, or even on their facebook page, so you can get the information there too, because I am sure I didn't spell everything correctly or hear everything correctly.


----------



## supernova

I've done some shifting in my park and even with one of every concession stand, I have plenty of space for four new attractions.  Guess we don't actually "need" land for this one.


----------



## karmstr112

AJGolden1013 said:


> OKay gang, I don't know how to do the photos and videos and all that of the livestream, but I promised @lmmatooki  that I would cover for her so here is the information I was able to gather:
> 
> Yes, it's Lilo & Stitch
> 
> Characters: 7 of them, Nani, Lilo, Stitch, Angel, Bubbles, Jumba, and Kli-Kli <--- a tall skinny alien dude.  I want to say he's Jumba's sidekick maybe?
> What they are calling a "secondary story line" which is Beauty & the Beast - so much like Winnie the Pooh and Aladdin.  The BatB characters will help with Stitch.
> 
> Attractions: 4 and all of them will be able to have visitors to them
> Lackaway Beach (spelled that wrong) <---visitors surf on this one
> Lilo's House: (not destroyed - which was pointed out in the live stream)
> Ohana:  it's a restaurant attraction
> Stitch's Great Escape:
> 
> Consession Stands:
> Stitch Headband
> Scrumps Backpack
> Hawaian Lei
> 
> Decorations:
> Torches
> Table & Chair set up with thatched umbrella
> The livestream paused so there is one more that I'm not sure about
> 
> New Parade Float
> 
> New Attraction:  Primeval Whirl from Animal Kingdom - this is PERMANENT
> 
> New Character:  Fairy Godmother - she's PERMANENT
> 
> NO mention of new land
> 
> I encourage ALL of you to go to youtube in an hour or so and look for the DMK Update 19 livestream, or even on their facebook page, so you can get the information there too, because I am sure I didn't spell everything correctly or hear everything correctly.



Thanks. You got all the important parts 5 new attractions, 3 new concession stands and NO NEW LAND. It really can't be a huge programming issue to open space already on the game board. What is the interns' problem?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Event Characters
 

Beach attraction


Lilo's house


Ohana


Stitches Great Escape


Stitch ears concession & tiki head decoration


Scrump backback and lei concession


tiki torch decoration


dining set decoration


----------



## Wonderlands

Very happy to see Nani included. A lovely character who gave up her dreams of being a pro surfer in order to raise her kid sister after their parents' deaths? Sign me up.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Stitch Float
 

Fairy Godmother
 

Primeval Whirl


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Thanks. You got all the important parts 5 new attractions, 3 new concession stands and NO NEW LAND. It really can't be a huge programming issue to open space already on the game board. What is the interns' problem?


I think they are just slowing down their eventual march towards the end of the game.  But again, until we really NEED the space, there's no point in opening it up.  We should be able to fit everything in.  They must have made it happen on their end, or else they'd know players need the space.


----------



## mmmears

They can include all these characters but we couldn’t get owl or Christopher Robin?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I think they are just slowing down their eventual march towards the end of the game.  But again, until we really NEED the space, there's no point in opening it up.  We should be able to fit everything in.  They must have made it happen on their end, or else they'd know players need the space.



Maybe. But it’s annoying to keep having to shift stuff and worry about it. I would prefer more land at this point.


----------



## hopemax

I suppose they didn't say how long the event would run?


----------



## JamesGarvey

No mention of event length or which character(s) will be premium.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Maybe. But it’s annoying to keep having to shift stuff and worry about it. I would prefer more land at this point.


And why the hell would they post those photos as part of the live stream?  After two years of game play, doesn't anyone else's park seriously look like that with so much space between attractions?  Oh, and little torches to dot the area?  Of course not.  Yes, we could probably just put away a good chunk of our attractions at this point that don't allow visitors, but then we'd be doing the interns' work for them.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I think you're making a leap in assuming the majority of players have been at it since launch, have progressed through the story to end game, have participated in all the events AND collected everything along the way.

This is 1%er territory. (not actual representation of how much of player base is at this point)


----------



## Mattimation

I'm assuming Fairy God Mother will be a premium character, and that Cobra Bubbles and Angel are the event premiums. Hopefully there's no Grumpy or Winnie-the-Pooh style character this time around, I hated both of those.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I think you're making a leap in assuming the majority of players have been at it since launch, have progressed through the story to end game, have participated in all the events AND collected everything along the way.
> 
> This is 1%er territory. (not actual representation of how much of player base is at this point)


Right, but they're not going to open land for only certain players.  And if they haven't progressed far along into the storyline, they don't have as many buildings or attractions.  And those are the players who might be hurt the least shelving some of their attractions in lieu of the ones they will need for this storyline.  We have ALL been there, regardless of when we started.  At some point, we land was tight, and there was a new event with buildings.  We've made it work.  They will, too.


----------



## hopemax

Mattimation said:


> I'm assuming Fairy God Mother will be a premium character, and that Cobra Bubbles and Angel are the event premiums. Hopefully there's no Grumpy or Winnie-the-Pooh style character this time around, I hated both of those.



What was wrong with Pooh?  I thought we all liked how we could collect his tokens earlier in the game. Or were you confusing him with the useless Sorcerer Mickey costume?


----------



## JamesGarvey

supernova said:


> Right, but they're not going to open land for only certain players.  And if they haven't progressed far along into the storyline, they don't have as many buildings or attractions.  And those are the players who might be hurt the least shelving some of their attractions in lieu of the ones they will need for this storyline.  We have ALL been there, regardless of when we started.  At some point, we land was tight, and there was a new event with buildings.  We've made it work.  They will, too.



what i'm saying is land crunch is likely an issue effecting a relatively small section of the player base and time devoted to address this issue has been prioritized to things that will bring in more new players and encourage player spending. They already have their hooks in us, they dont feel the need to please us. If endgame players quit, its no great loss to them if they replace them with new ones more likely to generate revenue. See also; event side quests using now legendary characters available through chest purchases. those are completely aimed at newer players as an enticement to spend real money to make up for things that occurred before they started playing.


----------



## Mattimation

hopemax said:


> What was wrong with Pooh?  I thought we all liked how we could collect his tokens earlier in the game. Or were you confusing him with the useless Sorcerer Mickey costume?



No I'm fine with Sorcerer Mickey, he was pretty easy. For Pooh, I just thought it was a disappointing way to get the main character of the event. My drops for Pooh were terrible (partially because I didn't spend gems on characters) and I missed him, which I'm fine with because I don't have the attachment to Winnie-the-Pooh others have and wanted to spend my gems/money elsewhere. But if they did that same method with a property I do care about, like if you had to work that hard for Ariel in Little Mermaid or something, I'd probably leave the game behind. It just strikes me as the most cash-grabby they've gotten yet, expecting players (especially new players who haven't had the time to build up their gems) to pay money to get the gems to get the characters to get Pooh bear. I guess that sort of thing would be fine as long as it's not the main/title character. I'm glad so many people liked it and found it interesting, I just thought it was cheap in a very similar way to Grumpy, but not as overt.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> what i'm saying is land crunch is likely an issue effecting a relatively small section of the player base and time devoted to address this issue has been prioritized to things that will bring in more new players and encourage player spending. They already have their hooks in us, they dont feel the need to please us. If endgame players quit, its no great loss to them if they replace them with new ones more likely to generate revenue. See also; event side quests using now legendary characters available through chest purchases. those are completely aimed at newer players as an enticement to spend real money to make up for things that occurred before they started playing.


Ca-ching!


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> Maybe. But it’s annoying to keep having to shift stuff and worry about it. I would prefer more land at this point.


Exactly, I want my park to look nice. That is part of the game for me.


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Exactly, I want my park to look nice. That is part of the game for me.


But then that's the sacrifice you're choosing to make.  In the end, the interns don't care what the park looks like.  Just fit it all in.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Maybe. But it’s annoying to keep having to shift stuff and worry about it. I would prefer more land at this point.





karmstr112 said:


> Exactly, I want my park to look nice. That is part of the game for me.



Also annoyed by the lack of land being added! Sure, I’m aware I can fit everything in the land already provided, but why should I have to rearrange my park every event just to make room for the newest attractions? 

Also the argument that land design is irrelevant in the game so why add it is also silly! Sure the design doesn’t impact you park per day, but many players would like to layout there park the way they want. While I have no problem with the upcoming Lelo and Stich event, to me they are also irrelevant characters since it’s a movie I never watched or have any interest in watching. Why can’t they just do something that will make all players happy?




JamesGarvey said:


> what i'm saying is land crunch is likely an issue effecting a relatively small section of the player base and time devoted to address this issue has been prioritized to things that will bring in more new players and encourage player spending. They already have their hooks in us, they dont feel the need to please us. If endgame players quit, its no great loss to them if they replace them with new ones more likely to generate revenue. See also; event side quests using now legendary characters available through chest purchases. those are completely aimed at newer players as an enticement to spend real money to make up for things that occurred before they started playing.



I agree with you about the land crunch only effecting a relitively small section of players, so what? How much effort would it take them to open a new plot of land? They already spent the time designing and have 6 or 7 slots of land that they haven't made available to players. It shouldn’t take much time or effort for them to open one or two of them.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I agree with you about the land crunch only effecting a relitively small section of players, so what? How much effort would it take them to open a new plot of land? They already spent the time designing and have 6 or 7 slots of land that they haven't made available to players. It shouldn’t take much time or effort for them to open one or two of them.


It's possible (although unlikely knowing Gameloft) that they already have area of the park mapped out and designated for upcoming releases.  They've got to have some reason for not giving us land.  "My park doesn't look pretty" isn't a good enough reason to open space up.  No matter how whiny it may be.


----------



## emilyhuff

Is it just me or is anyone else glad there are NO MORE AMBER CHESTS as daily rewards starting tomorrow


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> It's possible (although unlikely knowing Gameloft) that they already have area of the park mapped out and designated for upcoming releases.  They've got to have some reason for not giving us land.  "My park doesn't look pretty" isn't a good enough reason to open space up.



Why? For someone who rarely gives the “interns” credit for anything, why would you give them any for the land? I guess you could make that argument for the land around BTMR, since it is relatively new, but what about the land behind It's a Small World? That’s been around for well over a year.


----------



## mmmears

Based on the many, many, many repeated cries for land on their FB page, I don't think we are the only ones here.



karmstr112 said:


> Exactly, I want my park to look nice. That is part of the game for me.



Me, too.  But now it's just getting to be a big mess.  At least they could get rid of the curves so we could stuff more rides in.




emilyhuff said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else glad there are NO MORE AMBER CHESTS as daily rewards starting tomorrow



You are definitely not alone in this.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Why? For someone who rarely gives the “interns” credit for anything, why would you give them any for the land? I guess you could make that argument for the land around BTMR, since it is relatively new, but what about the land behind It's a Small World? That’s been around for well over a year.


I was convinced that we wouldn't see the expansion into Frontierland for at least a year, with all of the space available behind IASW.  But I think the challenges placed to the interns forced their hand and they expanded the game board before they needed to, just to show/shut players up.  Now they have tons of space back there left to be uncursed, plus the original land in Fantasyland.

Anyone want to wager when we'll be seeing Adventureland?  No, I didn't think so.


----------



## Acer

Great .So I have about 3 days to level up my BATB characters  No way Ill be able to use a level 3 gaston


----------



## minniesBFF

supernova said:


> Anyone want to wager when we'll be seeing Adventureland?  No, I didn't think so.


I'm gonna guess never.

I think the Lilo and Stitch event looks cute, and I actually liked the movie.  However, why the heck would they give us Angel as a character?!  It would have made more sense (although still kind of silly) to make David (Nani's love interest) a character.  Or even Captain Gantu.  Actually, 4 out of the 7 characters they are giving us just seem kind of irrelevant.  Jumba and Pleakley I could maybe justify.  It just seems like they want more chances to make players spend real money by making us work for pointless characters.  Oh, wait...


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> I'm gonna guess never.
> 
> I think the Lilo and Stitch event looks cute, and I actually liked the movie.  However, why the heck would they give us Angel as a character?!  It would have made more sense (although still kind of silly) to make David (Nani's love interest) a character.  Or even Captain Gantu.  Actually, 4 out of the 7 characters they are giving us just seem kind of irrelevant.  Jumba and Pleakley I could maybe justify.  It just seems like they want more chances to make players spend real money by making us work for pointless characters.  Oh, wait...


And while we're at it, why is Pleaky in a dress?


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> And while we're at it, why is Pleaky in a dress?



Pleakley always dresses as a woman when he's not in his military gear, usually posing as Jumba's wife.


----------



## Wonderlands

Pleakley is a crossdressing legend


----------



## supernova

Inclusion at it's finest


----------



## mmmears

I like Lilo and I have no idea who Angel is.  I agree the boyfriend would have been a much better choice.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thanks for all the details (and chuckles) everyone.  I missed the livestream.  Really bummed about not opening more land.   

Here is my 2 cents... sure I could mix everything up and get everything out...but that's not what "building my own theme park" means to me.  Although, I guess the interns never said I could 'design ' my own theme park.  I think I'd rather keep my themes together and store old themes like the Incredibles for the time being.  

Really wish I had seen the movie before this event starts.  It's not on Netflix...although, they do offer the legendary Leroy and Stitch that @supernova mentioned.


----------



## Mattimation

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thanks for all the details (and chuckles) everyone.  I missed the livestream.  Really bummed about not opening more land.
> 
> Here is my 2 cents... sure I could mix everything up and get everything out...but that's not what "building my own theme park" means to me.  Although, I guess the interns never said I could 'design ' my own theme park.  I think I'd rather keep my themes together and store old themes like the Incredibles for the time being.
> 
> Really wish I had seen the movie before this event starts.  It's not on Netflix...although, they do offer the legendary Leroy and Stitch that @supernova mentioned.



It is currently on Hulu, in case you have that service as well.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I was convinced that we wouldn't see the expansion into Frontierland for at least a year, with all of the space available behind IASW.  But I think the challenges placed to the interns forced their hand and they expanded the game board before they needed to, just to show/shut players up.  Now they have tons of space back there left to be uncursed, plus the original land in Fantasyland.
> 
> Anyone want to wager when we'll be seeing Adventureland?  No, I didn't think so.



Fair enough and sadly I think your right.

Think I’m just alittle more annoyed than usual today. Just finished my taxes this weekend, and I could have bought a nice week long solo trip to WDW with the check I just wrote. 

Since so most of what they do anymore are trying to find ways to make money, and I’m not complaining about them trying to make money, why don't they just charge for a new plot of land or two? Make it x amount of gems, or better yet an IAP with a worthless stand that will stay in my inventory anyways. I’d pay $1.99 or $2.99 in a heartbeat. Anything over $5 probably not.

Guess is time to clear up some land so I have room for the new attractions. Does anyone try to place there new attractions at a certain location? I always clear out and put mine in the first plot of land we got in the game. Makes it easier for me to collect new items form buildings and know where the new characters will be.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Hmmm.  I have no friends.    Well, in the game world, anyway.  I don't even think I have a Lind ID, but I'll look into that.



What is a Lind ID?


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> What is a Lind ID?



Oops.  Line ID.  Not sure what it is either.


----------



## SunDial

Acer said:


> Great .So I have about 3 days to level up my BATB characters  No way Ill be able to use a level 3 gaston



At least you have him.   My phone died towards the end of BatB.  Was with out it until a replacement came 6 days later.  So I lost out on him.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Oops.  Line ID.  Not sure what it is either.



LINE is like Japanese Facebook.  But within the Tsum Tsum game you use it to add people as friends.  Then they show up on the Weekly Ranking screen, and you can send people hearts and they can send hearts to you.  In the account settings you can connect to both Facebook and LINE.  If you don't have a LINE ID you are playing as "Guest."  I only use LINE for Tsum Tsum.


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> But then that's the sacrifice you're choosing to make.  In the end, the interns don't care what the park looks like.  Just fit it all in.


that suggests to me that they don’t understand their target audience


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thanks for all the details (and chuckles) everyone.  I missed the livestream.  Really bummed about not opening more land.
> 
> Here is my 2 cents... sure I could mix everything up and get everything out...but that's not what "building my own theme park" means to me.  Although, I guess the interns never said I could 'design ' my own theme park.  I think I'd rather keep my themes together and store old themes like the Incredibles for the time being.
> 
> Really wish I had seen the movie before this event starts.  It's not on Netflix...although, they do offer the legendary Leroy and Stitch that @supernova mentioned.



You can go back and watch the livestream, it just won't be live, but it's all the information, so that's helpful.  I personally would love to keep everything kept group together, but I couldn't figure out how to do that myself, so I did my best and it's just a crazy mishmosh of attractions, however, I have 2 open patches of land, so that's helpful.  I'm still waiting for Splash Mountain though.


----------



## Linleedo

Acer said:


> Great .So I have about 3 days to level up my BATB characters  No way Ill be able to use a level 3 gaston


At least you have them!


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> LINE is like Japanese Facebook.  But within the Tsum Tsum game you use it to add people as friends.  Then they show up on the Weekly Ranking screen, and you can send people hearts and they can send hearts to you.  In the account settings you can connect to both Facebook and LINE.  If you don't have a LINE ID you are playing as "Guest."  I only use LINE for Tsum Tsum.



Thanks for explaining that.  If it's like FB, I doubt I will join.  I am listed as "guest" now and sadly have no friends.  But as it is I keep thinking about getting rid of FB, so adding one more social media account isn't something I really want to deal with.


----------



## Aces86

I was just thinking today they should really expand on some of the character sets they already have and Cinderella came to mind. Wonder why they chose fairy Godmother and that was it. What about the stepmother or ugly stepsisters? The mice? Or expand on pirates?? I don’t get it.


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> that suggests to me that they don’t understand their target audience


Not getting it and not caring are two different things.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Since so most of what they do anymore are trying to find ways to make money, and I’m not complaining about them trying to make money, why don't they just charge for a new plot of land or two? Make it x amount of gems, or better yet an IAP with a worthless stand that will stay in my inventory anyways. I’d pay $1.99 or $2.99 in a heartbeat. Anything over $5 probably not.


Easy there on volunteering to pay money for what should be free, sir.


----------



## ISmellBeef

Wow so many characters for this event 
not sure why they did add Angel instead of for example David as she doesn't even appear in the main movie but I won't complain.

Did they mention how to earn the tokens? I hope they won't be any Grumpy situation...


----------



## Chrisvee

Linleedo said:


> At least you have them!


yeah exactly


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> OKay gang, I don't know how to do the photos and videos and all that of the livestream, but I promised @lmmatooki  that I would cover for her so here is the information I was able to gather:
> 
> Yes, it's Lilo & Stitch
> 
> Characters: 7 of them, Nani, Lilo, Stitch, Angel, Bubbles, Jumba, and Kli-Kli <--- a tall skinny alien dude.  I want to say he's Jumba's sidekick maybe?
> What they are calling a "secondary story line" which is Beauty & the Beast - so much like Winnie the Pooh and Aladdin.  The BatB characters will help with Stitch.
> 
> Attractions: 4 and all of them will be able to have visitors to them
> Lackaway Beach (spelled that wrong) <---visitors surf on this one
> Lilo's House: (not destroyed - which was pointed out in the live stream)
> Ohana:  it's a restaurant attraction
> Stitch's Great Escape:
> 
> Consession Stands:
> Stitch Headband
> Scrumps Backpack
> Hawaian Lei
> 
> Decorations:
> Torches
> Table & Chair set up with thatched umbrella
> The livestream paused so there is one more that I'm not sure about
> 
> New Parade Float
> 
> New Attraction:  Primeval Whirl from Animal Kingdom - this is PERMANENT
> 
> New Character:  Fairy Godmother - she's PERMANENT
> 
> NO mention of new land
> 
> I encourage ALL of you to go to youtube in an hour or so and look for the DMK Update 19 livestream, or even on their facebook page, so you can get the information there too, because I am sure I didn't spell everything correctly or hear everything correctly.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## lmmatooki

JamesGarvey said:


> Event Characters
> View attachment 317062 View attachment 317063
> 
> Beach attraction
> View attachment 317057
> 
> Lilo's house
> View attachment 317059
> 
> Ohana
> View attachment 317060
> 
> Stitches Great Escape
> View attachment 317061
> 
> Stitch ears concession & tiki head decoration
> View attachment 317064
> 
> Scrump backback and lei concession
> View attachment 317065
> 
> tiki torch decoration
> View attachment 317066
> 
> dining set decoration
> View attachment 317067


Thank you for posting as well!!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Maybe. But it’s annoying to keep having to shift stuff and worry about it. I would prefer more land at this point.


I agree, at this point, I do think we need more land.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Well I guess I'll be more strapped for EC this time around since I started playing after BatB event, so I have none of those characters.  Furthermore, I am unwilling to gamble on legendary chests when they inevitably become available.  Hopefully I'll get a character in the legendary chest that's on the calendar for Friday.

Overall looking forward to the event - I love Stitch!!  I sincerely hope there are no Grumpy type characters, but I was definitely okay with the way Pooh was set-up.  I'm at 436 gems, so hopefully I can manage to get both premium characters without having to deal with leveling up and my old school gem strategizing (haven't had to do that for the last two or three events, and it's been so much better not having to figure out who I can level up and when to avoid impacting my event token drops, etc.)


----------



## lmmatooki

minniesBFF said:


> I'm gonna guess never.
> 
> I think the Lilo and Stitch event looks cute, and I actually liked the movie.  However, why the heck would they give us Angel as a character?!  It would have made more sense (although still kind of silly) to make David (Nani's love interest) a character.  Or even Captain Gantu.  Actually, 4 out of the 7 characters they are giving us just seem kind of irrelevant.  Jumba and Pleakley I could maybe justify.  It just seems like they want more chances to make players spend real money by making us work for pointless characters.  Oh, wait...


I agree completely with all of this!


----------



## lmmatooki

Mattimation said:


> Pleakley always dresses as a woman when he's not in his military gear, usually posing as Jumba's wife.


It's his alien disguise! I always loved the first discussion of it when stitch bit his head at the restaurant!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aces86 said:


> I was just thinking today they should really expand on some of the character sets they already have and Cinderella came to mind. Wonder why they chose fairy Godmother and that was it. What about the stepmother or ugly stepsisters? The mice? Or expand on pirates?? I don’t get it.



heck, let the Pirates characters level up beyond 6!


----------



## mmmears

I want to say thank you to those of you who listened and shared the info from the Livestream.  

And I completely agree that the Pirates characters should go to L10 and also that more characters from Cinderella and other movies already on our list would be a welcome addition.  Hear that, interns?


----------



## PrincessS121212

ISmellBeef said:


> Wow so many characters for this event
> not sure why they did add Angel instead of for example David as she doesn't even appear in the main movie but I won't complain.


Agreed, Angel was an odd choice.  I get that she is sorta Stitch's girlfriend, a fellow experiment who's powers/abilities are almost equal to stitch, and one of the main villains in Leroy and Stitch (3rd movie), but to put her instead of Gantu, who appears in all 3 movies plus the show, makes no sense at all.  Even David appears more than she did.  I can only guess they put her there for cute romance animations with Stitch.

Definitely annoyed at the lack of land.  I didn't mind putting away the Incredibles stuff to make room for WTP event, but I like the way I've lain out my park, and now I'll have to put away another section of buildings to make room for this event.


----------



## mmmears

I just took a peek over at the FB game page.  There are lots of angry people when it comes to land.  They are definitely getting some feedback in that regard.   

I also saw posts regarding the "sleep function" but I couldn't figure out what they were referring to.  Does anyone know?


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> I just took a peek over at the FB game page.  There are lots of angry people when it comes to land.  They are definitely getting some feedback in that regard.
> 
> I also saw posts regarding the "sleep function" but I couldn't figure out what they were referring to.  Does anyone know?



So they made an "improvement" to the functioning of the game they said.  It was explained that you can put the push notifications on a sleep mode, from 9pm to 8am (game time) [not sure what time zone that is]  So during the sleep time, you won't get any push notifications.


----------



## Disney_Alli

mmmears said:


> I just took a peek over at the FB game page.  There are lots of angry people when it comes to land.  They are definitely getting some feedback in that regard.
> 
> I also saw posts regarding the "sleep function" but I couldn't figure out what they were referring to.  Does anyone know?





AJGolden1013 said:


> So they made an "improvement" to the functioning of the game they said.  It was explained that you can put the push notifications on a sleep mode, from 9pm to 8am (game time) [not sure what time zone that is]  So during the sleep time, you won't get any push notifications.



I just watched the feed on their FB. I interpreted it as the sleep mode being on "game time" meant whatever time zone you play in. Basically at 8am your time you'd get one giant notification with all the updates that had happened overnight. If they'd set it up so the USER could pick the time I might like that but as I'm at work most of the "sleep" time thats when I'm actually playing. No thanks


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> So they made an "improvement" to the functioning of the game they said.  It was explained that you can put the push notifications on a sleep mode, from 9pm to 8am (game time) [not sure what time zone that is]  So during the sleep time, you won't get any push notifications.



Thanks for explaining.  I have push notifications turned off anyway since I don't want the game to run my life, so it won't make any difference to me.  I was hoping it was a chance to delay events or something like that.


----------



## Windwaker4444

So... I just watched the livestream.  Please don't take this as being mean, but has anyone noticed that something goes wrong almost every livestream?  They lose their connection and it gets broken into 2 parts, they have trouble with the images they want to show, and who knows what happened this time around as they kept hinting at some type of technical issue they were having.   I kinda get why my game crashes all the time now.  I also missed the other hosts.  I felt like the hosts didn't really know what to say.  The whole 'what kind of ice cream do you think is on the attraction or what is your favorite ice cream?' just seemed weird to me.   I also felt that they really dodged the topics that players would like to hear about.  There was no mention of what was premium gem items/characters or event time frame either.  Maybe I'm being too critical, but if you haven't watched it, you should. I'd be curious to see what other people thought. I watched it on their Facebook page.  You don't need to have an account, you can just watch without any type of log in.

On a positive note, the Stitch parade float is really really cute.  I'm getting that one for sure.  And I agree about the sleep notification mode.  This really isn't an issue for me.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

Windwaker4444 said:


> So... I just watched the livestream.  Please don't take this as being mean, but has anyone noticed that something goes wrong almost every livestream?  They lose their connection and it gets broken into 2 parts, they have trouble with the images they want to show, and who knows what happened this time around as they kept hinting at some type of technical issue they were having.   I kinda get why my game crashes all the time now.  I also missed the other hosts.  I felt like the hosts didn't really know what to say.  The whole 'what kind of ice cream do you think is on the attraction or what is your favorite ice cream?' just seemed weird to me.   I also felt that they really dodged the topics that players would like to hear about.  There was no mention of what was premium gem items/characters or event time frame either.  Maybe I'm being too critical, but if you haven't watched it, you should. I'd be curious to see what other people thought. I watched it on their Facebook page.  You don't need to have an account, you can just watch without any type of log in.
> 
> On a positive note, the Stitch parade float is really really cute.  I'm getting that one for sure.  And I agree about the sleep notification mode.  This really isn't an issue for me.


I completely agree with you. I thought parts of the livestream came across as quite patronising. Do they assume the average age of viewers is 10? "Hey kids, what's you favourite flavour ice cream?".

They pretend to listen to their audience, but in reality only want to talk about the things on their own agenda. Most players want more land, yet this was totally ignored. Most players would like a meaningful expansion of the main storyline, but instead we get a token effort - one new character! No mention of who are the premium characters or their cost.

I think the balance between events and main storyline expansion is wrong. Too many long events, with too many new characters. Personally, I was hoping this event would be smaller in scale, like Mulan, coming so soon after WtP. I'd love a proper addition to the main storyline. Instead, what we've had in recent months, has been a small number of characters, designed to take us as long as possible to welcome and level up. That seems like a lazy approach from the developers.

I understand why they do it. Their objective is to maximise profits. And this often results in short term thinking. I guess that as a long term player, I am in the minority. Sadly, maybe its time to move on, since I can't see the situation changing.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> And I completely agree that the Pirates characters should go to L10 and also that more characters from Cinderella and other movies already on our list would be a welcome addition.  Hear that, interns?


I'm still not convinced that live action Pirates characters need to be a part of this game.


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> No mention of who are the premium characters or their cost.
> 
> I guess that as a long term player, I am in the minority.



But in the end, does it really much matter if we find out that information two days early or at the start of the event?  Especially for a longtime player like yourself?  No, obviously not.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

supernova said:


> But in the end, does it really much matter if we find out that information two days early or at the start of the event?  Especially for a longtime player like yourself?  No, obviously not.


I'm expressing my opinion, and I would have LIKED to have had that information. 

It doesn't particularly MATTER if they do the livestream or not. But since they decided to do it, I would expect it to be covered.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> So... I just watched the livestream.  Please don't take this as being mean, but has anyone noticed that something goes wrong almost every livestream?  They lose their connection and it gets broken into 2 parts, they have trouble with the images they want to show, and who knows what happened this time around as they kept hinting at some type of technical issue they were having.   I kinda get why my game crashes all the time now.  I also missed the other hosts.  I felt like the hosts didn't really know what to say.  The whole 'what kind of ice cream do you think is on the attraction or what is your favorite ice cream?' just seemed weird to me.   I also felt that they really dodged the topics that players would like to hear about.  There was no mention of what was premium gem items/characters or event time frame either.  Maybe I'm being too critical, but if you haven't watched it, you should. I'd be curious to see what other people thought. I watched it on their Facebook page.  You don't need to have an account, you can just watch without any type of log in.
> 
> On a positive note, the Stitch parade float is really really cute.  I'm getting that one for sure.  And I agree about the sleep notification mode.  This really isn't an issue for me.


And you people wonder why I've been convinced from nearly the start of the game DMK that this game is programmed by a crack crop of interns.  So many other online games and apps with far more moving pieces, and so few bugs with each new release.  I have yet to bother watching a live stream, in real time or otherwise, and will never do so.  But from what you're saying, why would these dopes at Gameloft put together a live stream, and then have it hosted by people who have zero public speaking skills?  I guess the Gameloft Interns took up computer programming because of their lack of ability to communicate and their inability to connect with people.  It's time for these interns to move out of their parent's basement, meet a girl, and offer to take her to the movies.  Because, you know, at least at the movies they wouldn't have to talk to her.


----------



## Wonderlands

The condescension in this thread is alarming.


----------



## supernova

Wonderlands said:


> The condescension in this thread is alarming.


Hey... not our fault if Gameloft is operated by a bunch of dolts.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> And you people wonder why I've been convinced from nearly the start of the game DMK that this game is programmed by a crack crop of interns.  So many other online games and apps with far more moving pieces, and so few bugs with each new release.  I have yet to bother watching a live stream, in real time or otherwise, and will never do so.  But from what you're saying, why would these dopes put together a live stream, and then have it hosted by people who have zero public speaking skills?  I guess they took up computer programming because of their lack of ability to communicate and their inability to connect with people.  It's time to move out of their parent's basement, meet a girl, and offer to take her to the movies.  Because, you know, at least at the movies they wouldn't have to talk to her.


Oh my.....


----------



## Cabius

Wonderlands said:


> The condescension in this thread is alarming.



Didn’t you know that this is a space for people to constantly complain about the game? It’s not for people who, you know, actually enjoy playing it.


----------



## Mattimation

Cabius said:


> Didn’t you know that this is a space for people to constantly complain about the game? It’s not for people who, you know, actually enjoy playing it.



It's not the dis if someone's not dis-liking something.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Hey... not our fault if Gameloft is operated by a bunch of dolts.


"Dolts" Now there is a word you don't hear very often.  I'll have to make sure I say that next time someone does or says something that makes me shake my head and wonder what's wrong with them.  I'll just make sure I explain it's a big city New Yorker thing.  You always tend to surprise me.


----------



## KPach525

I was OK with this event when I was in my fantasy bubble, hoping it would be like Mulan with only the 3 characters. 

Now that the bubble is burst, I don’t like this event. And Stitch is one of my favorites. The addition of the other aliens ruined it for me, definitely some gem characters I don’t want, but likely will be forced for spend my gems on if I want a chance at Stitch. Because we know he will be the last character, based on the others they released which none are truly villains (maybe Angel? Never seen her storyline). Just disappointing, and similar to others POV, this movie was a stretch from the beginning.


----------



## Wonderlands

I get complaints really, and I'm fine with seeing them, because the game does have a lot of negatives, but the constant cloud of negativity is really something. Not to mention the never ending flow of condescending comments and holier than thou attitudes that certain posters have is repulsive. I check this thread quite a bit, because I like seeing discussion about a fun little Disney game that I play, but I don't think even one page can go by without responses from individuals responding by talking down to people with different opinions or any positive thoughts on this game, as if their negative word is law. I don't know, it's just baffling that nobody has commented on the rudeness?


----------



## KPach525

Cabius said:


> Didn’t you know that this is a space for people to constantly complain about the game? It’s not for people who, you know, actually enjoy playing it.


I’ll disagree with you there. I’ve been on this thread since nearly the beginning, and the ratio of game play help/enjoyment to complaints is probably 5:1. The only reason it’s ‘up’ right now is because it’s between events and most of us long-term players have nothing to progress outside of these continual events, and the game has been on a gradual down-hill slide. Honestly, I’ve posted less because I’m not finding the enjoyment in this game like I used to


----------



## KPach525

Wonderlands said:


> I get complaints really, and I'm fine with seeing them, because the game does have a lot of negatives, but the constant cloud of negativity is really something. Not to mention the never ending flow of condescending comments and holier than thou attitudes that certain posters have is repulsive. I check this thread quite a bit, because I like seeing discussion about a fun little Disney game that I play, but I don't think even one page can go by without responses from individuals responding by talking down to people with different opinions or any positive thoughts on this game, as if their negative word is law. I don't know, it's just baffling that nobody has commented on the rudeness?


 I don’t know how long you’ve been around, but about 98% of supernova’s comments are laced with or full-on sarcasm. Unfortunately they still haven’t developed a font for that. And don’t be coy, we know, and supernova is well aware as well, and couldn’t care less


----------



## Windwaker4444

On to happier topics....what does everyone think about the new way we'll receive items in chests?  If it isn't random and we can time it when we tap the items as they flash by, I might actually see Splash Mountain in my future.  I hope it works that way.  But if we have a better chance of collecting items we want, won't that make the percentage of receiving said items irrelevant?  Or did I hear it wrong and they just changed the format of receiving items and it is still random?


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> On to happier topics....what does everyone think about the new way we'll receive items in chests?  If it isn't random and we can time it when we tap the items as they flash by, I might actually see Splash Mountain in my future.  I hope it works that way.  But if we have a better chance of collecting items we want, won't that make the percentage of receiving said items irrelevant?  Or did I hear it wrong and they just changed the format of receiving items and it is still random?


What?! I didn’t see that part of the update...


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> What?! I didn’t see that part of the update...


I think it was towards the end.  Instead of the rewards being on cards, they are now in bubbles with the final bubble having pics flash by that we can tap I think.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Windwaker4444 said:


> On to happier topics....what does everyone think about the new way we'll receive items in chests?  If it isn't random and we can time it when we tap the items as they flash by, I might actually see Splash Mountain in my future.  I hope it works that way.  But if we have a better chance of collecting items we want, won't that make the percentage of receiving said items irrelevant?  Or did I hear it wrong and they just changed the format of receiving items and it is still random?



Will definitely have to test the final card "slot machine" method on some bronze chest before going for bigger rewards. There's bound to be some sort of delay between when you tap and what you get. We also dont know if the rewards will run in a repeated sequence that can be anticipated and timed OR if the order they show up will be randomized as well. I certainly dont mind there being some sort of skill based mini game linked to the reward.


----------



## Wonderlands

Now it seems even more like a gambling feature.
I'm having flashbacks to the days where I'd spend many hours in the Game Corner in Pokemon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Will definitely have to test the final card "slot machine" method on some bronze chest before going for bigger rewards. There's bound to be some sort of delay between when you tap and what you get. We also dont know if the rewards will run in a repeated sequence that can be anticipated and timed OR if the order they show up will be randomized as well. I certainly dont mind there being some sort of skill based mini game linked to the reward.


It may be my only chance of ever receiving Splash Mountain.  The 1% chance I have right now, isn't working for me very well.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

I don't 


Windwaker4444 said:


> On to happier topics....what does everyone think about the new way we'll receive items in chests?  If it isn't random and we can time it when we tap the items as they flash by, I might actually see Splash Mountain in my future.  I hope it works that way.  But if we have a better chance of collecting items we want, won't that make the percentage of receiving said items irrelevant?  Or did I hear it wrong and they just changed the format of receiving items and it is still random?


I don't think they made it clear one way or the other. It would be good if they did introduce an element of skill with this feature, but I suspect it may remain random.


----------



## ZellyB

So, I did something I swore I wouldn't do and bought a 6 pack of Legendary Chests.    I was traveling during the Lion King event and missed out on both Simba and Scar and their little shadowy forms have been taunting me ever since.  On an impulse, I bought the chests this morning and got...

BOTH Scar and Simba!!  Wow!!!  Somebody was feeling generous this morning.


----------



## Cabius

ZellyB said:


> So, I did something I swore I wouldn't do and bought a 6 pack of Legendary Chests.    I was traveling during the Lion King event and missed out on both Simba and Scar and their little shadowy forms have been taunting me ever since.  On an impulse, I bought the chests this morning and got...
> 
> BOTH Scar and Simba!!  Wow!!!  Somebody was feeling generous this morning.



Nice!

I was tempted by the Frozen packs, since I’m missing Olaf (got the rest in Legendary chests purchased with gems) and he’s guaranteed, but $10 seemed like too much to pay for one character.

Glad this worked out so well for you!


----------



## JamesGarvey

I've got a $50 itunes card i have no purpose for and those premium character/gem bundles (Maximus, Wall-e, Louie) are damn tempting, since its just a straight reward and not RNG. I'm not one to want to reward developers for lootbox culture. probably wait til after the event if I do it, just to avoid potential token drop clutter.


----------



## KPach525

Wonderlands said:


> Now it seems even more like a gambling feature.
> I'm having flashbacks to the days where I'd spend many hours in the Game Corner in Pokemon.


OMG you just gave me a huge flashback!!! Wow!


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> I've got a $50 itunes card i have no purpose for and those premium character/gem bundles (Maximus, Wall-e, Louie) are damn tempting, since its just a straight reward and not RNG. I'm not one to want to reward developers for lootbox culture. probably wait til after the event if I do it, just to avoid potential token drop clutter.


Do you have Wall-e's house?  There is a really cute animation of him trying to protect Eve from a storm and his little umbrella gets struck by lightning. He also rolls on his house and recharges with his solar panel.  It's pretty cute too.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Do you have Wall-e's house?  There is a really cute animation of him trying to protect Eve from a storm and his little umbrella gets struck by lightning. He also rolls on his house and recharges with his solar panel.  It's pretty cute too.



Also like Wall-e's house. Agree that the animations are really cute. I also like the fact that it is one of the shorter, less tall, attractions, so non of those pesky brooms can hide behind it. I think some, if not most of the concession stands are taller than it.  That said, back in the days of caring what my kingdom looked like, I had problems finding attractions to place it by or pair it with. In the past it was always one of the last attractions I would place and it's footprint always seemed to be 1 row of squares to large.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Oh my.....


And do know that was a total stab at Gameloft, not YOU


----------



## JamesGarvey

patch notes are out: https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...s-update-19-lilo-and-stitch/1062937373872726/

Pleakley and Jumba appear to be the premium event characters.

*Fairy Godmother wands -*

Bronze chests
*Attraction Drops:*
Jumping Jellyfish (8h)

Prince Charming's Regal Carousel (12h)
*Task Drops:*
Pluto - Stop and Sniff (1h)

Cinderella & Prince Charming - Travel Together (2h) [Requires Prince Charming's Regal Carousel]
Toy Alien - Meet Other Toys (2h) [Requires Al's Toy Barn]

*Fairy Godmother ear hats -*

Silver chests
*Attraction Drops:*
Fantasy Faire (12h)
*Task Drops:*
Rex & Sarge - Doing Laps (2h) [Requires Al's Toy Barn]

Cinderella - Galloping Around (4h) [Requires Prince Charming's Regal Carousel]
Toy Alien - The Claw (6h) [Requires Pizza Planet]


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I’ll disagree with you there. I’ve been on this thread since nearly the beginning, and the ratio of game play help/enjoyment to complaints is probably 5:1. The only reason it’s ‘up’ right now is because it’s between events and most of us long-term players have nothing to progress outside of these continual events, and the game has been on a gradual down-hill slide. Honestly, I’ve posted less because I’m not finding the enjoyment in this game like I used to


You are spot-on with this one.  Remember back when we all started playing, there was a full main storyline to discover, and events were side quests.  Once we've reached the end of the main storyline, there is nothing left to "look forward to" except for these events, and those are what we're having the most problems with.  There was no Grumpy-esque character back in the day.  Yes, Shere Khan's tokens were a pain in the butt, but that was once they realized they had nothing left to expand, and so they started making tokens impossible and they found a way for us to start using our magic... a la making characters cost a million magic to welcome.  I remember simpler days when the biggest gripe was the introduction of chests, and how difficult it was to find that first elusive glove.  Other than that, there was no stress for the main story.


----------



## supernova

Wonderlands said:


> I get complaints really, and I'm fine with seeing them, because the game does have a lot of negatives, but the constant cloud of negativity is really something. Not to mention the never ending flow of condescending comments and holier than thou attitudes that certain posters have is repulsive. I check this thread quite a bit, because I like seeing discussion about a fun little Disney game that I play, but I don't think even one page can go by without responses from individuals responding by talking down to people with different opinions or any positive thoughts on this game, *as if their negative word is law.*


Sheriff Supernova, reporting for duty.



Wonderlands said:


> I don't know, it's just baffling that nobody has commented on the rudeness?





KPach525 said:


> I don’t know how long you’ve been around, but about 98% of supernova’s comments are laced with or full-on sarcasm. Unfortunately they still haven’t developed a font for that. And don’t be coy, we know, *and supernova is well aware as well, and couldn’t care less*


This.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I was OK with this event when I was in my fantasy bubble, hoping it would be like Mulan with only the 3 characters.
> 
> Now that the bubble is burst, I don’t like this event. And Stitch is one of my favorites. The addition of the other aliens ruined it for me, definitely some gem characters I don’t want, but likely will be forced for spend my gems on if I want a chance at Stitch. Because we know he will be the last character, based on the others they released which none are truly villains (maybe Angel? Never seen her storyline). Just disappointing, and similar to others POV, this movie was a stretch from the beginning.


They do seem to be running with occasional films without villain characters (first Cinderella, then Mulan, Zootopia, Pooh, now Stitch).  Maybe it's because there is no portal to open?  Although that didn't stop them from introducing the Queen during the Snow White event.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> "Dolts" Now there is a word you don't hear very often.  I'll have to make sure I say that next time someone does or says something that makes me shake my head and wonder what's wrong with them.  I'll just make sure I explain it's a big city New Yorker thing.  You always tend to surprise me.


They block every other choice word I'd prefer to use.  So I try to be creative in my choice of nouns.  Can't go wrong with "dolt".


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Do you have Wall-e's house?  There is a really cute animation of him trying to protect Eve from a storm and his little umbrella gets struck by lightning. He also rolls on his house and recharges with his solar panel.  It's pretty cute too.


I didn't realize that was one of the attractions that guests could visit.  Then one day as I was zooming in and looking around, I saw a kid waiting outside for the door to open, he went inside, the interior started changing colors, and then he walked out.  Very odd.


----------



## supernova

Prince Chow Mein said:


> I don't think they made it clear one way or the other. It would be good if they did introduce an element of skill with this feature, but I suspect it may remain random.


I can't see them making the game too easy for players, after taunting us with somewhat impossible-to-earn attractions all these months.  Now they are going to make it skill-based?  You're right, there will still be an element of change to it all.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> On to happier topics....what does everyone think about the new way we'll receive items in chests?  If it isn't random and we can time it when we tap the items as they flash by, I might actually see Splash Mountain in my future.  I hope it works that way.  But if we have a better chance of collecting items we want, won't that make the percentage of receiving said items irrelevant?  Or did I hear it wrong and they just changed the format of receiving items and it is still random?


This is my interpretation too. Here’s to us getting splash mountain.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

tbh if Supernova doesn’t make you laugh at least once per day you’re doing it wrong...

not excited for this event AT ALL. would have at least prefered the whole crew to be permanent content so I could work on it at whatever pace I wanted post- Winnie. and Fairy Godmother seems like a massive afterthought. I think we all got pretty excited after that survey went out thinking we might have a game we had some input into but I’m thinking those survey results got lost in translation.


----------



## lmmatooki

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I think we all got pretty excited after that survey went out thinking we might have a game we had some input into but I’m thinking those survey results got lost in translation.


THIS!! I have a hard time believing people outnumbered us in what we all wanted. Between here and social media, it seemed we were on the same page. I honestly find it quite comical in their decisions since then.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I think we all got pretty excited after that survey went out thinking we might have a game we had some input into but I’m thinking those survey results got lost in translation.





lmmatooki said:


> THIS!! I have a hard time believing people outnumbered us in what we all wanted. Between here and social media, it seemed we were on the same page. I honestly find it quite comical in their decisions since then.


Hold on here.  Just... hold on.  Are you two ladies suggesting that their player feedback polls are... fake?  AND skewed???


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> tbh if Supernova doesn’t make you laugh at least once per day you’re doing it wrong....


Thank you for always being one of the ones who "gets it".


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> And do know that was a total stab at Gameloft, not YOU


Never even crossed my mind.   I'm not afraid of Big Bad Supernova.  I know deep down you are a big soft, Humbug hat wearing teddy bear. But if you ever do get your own font as suggested earlier, I may reconsider.


----------



## mikegood2

Or probably better yet for @supernova make you laugh and p*ss you off on the same day. Better yet get both reactions on a single post.


----------



## mmmears

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> tbh if Supernova doesn’t make you laugh at least once per day you’re doing it wrong...
> 
> not excited for this event AT ALL. would have at least prefered the whole crew to be permanent content so I could work on it at whatever pace I wanted post- Winnie. and Fairy Godmother seems like a massive afterthought. I think we all got pretty excited after that survey went out thinking we might have a game we had some input into but I’m thinking those survey results got lost in translation.



I totally agree (on both points).  I'm not at all excited about the many, many characters they have added in.  Lilo, sure I would like to have her.  And Nani and Stitch.  But this is too much, especially when they add in all the stress over timing.  I see so many posts on their FB page asking for main storyline and land and we get another event instead?



lmmatooki said:


> THIS!! I have a hard time believing people outnumbered us in what we all wanted. Between here and social media, it seemed we were on the same page. I honestly find it quite comical in their decisions since then.



They are clearly ignoring us all.  Our little group here is not often out of step with the larger one on FB.  I think they asked what we wanted and just decided to do the opposite.



supernova said:


> Hold on here.  Just... hold on.  Are you two ladies suggesting that their player feedback polls are... fake?  AND skewed???


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Or probably better yet for @supernova make you laugh and p*ss you off on the same day. Better yet get both reactions on a single post.


Don't forget all the times you unexpectedly came upon one of his more colorful posts and literally laughed out loud in front of strangers.  In which you try to semi-explain yourself, but they just look at you like you are crazy because they don't get it because they do not have a @supernova in their lives.


----------



## mikegood2

Well just finished “redesigning” my kingdom and completely cleared out the initial plot of land we got when the game for when the event started. Was able to fit all the attractions and stands, sold most of my dups, but still not happy about having to do it,

Also have all the characters maxed out except for:
Pooh - level 8 (halfway to 9)
Peter Pan - Level 8


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Well just finished “redesigning” my kingdom and completely cleared out the initial plot of land we got when the game for when the event started. Was able to fit all the attractions and stands, sold most of my dups, but still not happy about having to do it,


That's probably the best plot of land to use for that.  Great strategy.  I never did anything with those first two plots, so the whole front of my park looks exactly the way it did back when I first started playing.  Which is ridiculous because none of those buildings are ones guests "wish" to ride.  So they are useless unless any of those characters are on the game board and need the buildings for tasks.  I'd just as soon bury them in the back, because there are whole sections of my park where guests are apparently not programmed to go.  I've had the Zootopia racetrack in the far right corner plot of Tomorrowland forever, and have never had a single kid ride it.  Didn't even know they could until someone posted about it here.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Don't forget all the times you unexpectedly came upon one of his more colorful posts and literally laughed out loud in front of strangers.  In which you try to semi-explain yourself, but they just look at you like you are crazy because they don't get it because they do not have a @supernova in their lives.


Thank you kindly, ma'am.  And yet we will always have our whiners on the boards, who complain about others complaining.  Complete oxymoron, with an emphasis on the latter.  "Waa... why is he so mean?  Why does he only complain?"  Why?  Because it's fun.  Don't believe me?  Try it.  Totally worth it.  Now, where's my special font...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> That's probably the best plot of land to use for that.  Great strategy.  I never did anything with those first two plots, so the whole front of my park looks exactly the way it did back when I first started playing.  Which is ridiculous because none of those buildings are ones guests "wish" to ride.  So they are useless unless any of those characters are on the game board and need the buildings for tasks.  I'd just as soon bury them in the back, because there are whole sections of my park where guests are apparently not programmed to go.  I've had the Zootopia racetrack in the far right corner plot of Tomorrowland forever, and have never had a single kid ride it.  Didn't even know they could until someone posted about it here.



Yeah, I had Mickeys Fun Wheel located in that land for the longest time. Also had all the Mickey and Friends attractions on the first 3 plots of land for the first year or two of the game. Then when they ramped up the number of events, I found that first plot of land worked best for the event because it made them so easy to find and collect from. Eventually replaced 2-4 land plots with all the trophy attractions. It might not be pretty, but it makes the Golden Trophy mini event so much easier to play.

It’s funny, my niece stated her own game on her iPad when she visited a few weeks ago. It was so strange only seeing the initial plot of land and only 2 or 3 characters. Wow that was such a simple and easy, time. I though it was neat until I realized she only had 3 or 4 characters and the though of trying to collect all the characters again gave me nightmares. There is just no way I could start this game from scratch knowing what it is now.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I had Mickeys Fun Wheel located in that land for the longest time. Also had all the Mickey and Friends attractions on the first 3 plots of land for the first year or two of the game. Then when they ramped up the number of events, I found that first plot of land worked best for the event because it made them so easy to find and collect from. Eventually replaced 2-4 land plots with all the trophy attractions. It might not be pretty, but it makes the Golden Trophy mini event so much easier to play.
> 
> It’s funny, my niece stated her own game on her iPad when she visited a few weeks ago. It was so strange only seeing the initial plot of land and only 2 or 3 characters. Wow that was such a simple and easy, time. I though it was neat until I realized she only had 3 or 4 characters and the though of trying to collect all the characters again gave me nightmares. There is just no way I could start this game from scratch knowing what it is now.


I tried it once.  Lasted for about an hour before I realized there was no WAY I was going to bother moving forward.  That's why I scratch my head in disbelief whenever I read posts from the small handful of players who are still trying to keep two versions of the game going.  I don't have enough hair for the amount of grays that two versions would require.


----------



## Prince Chow Mein

mikegood2 said:


> Or probably better yet for @supernova make you laugh and p*ss you off on the same day. Better yet get both reactions on a single post.


So true lol. But this board would certainly be a duller place without Supernova.


----------



## Quellman

In relation to the new spinning wheel.  You clicking on it probably has the same effect as the card turning over.  No effect at all.  You'll still get the flag or corona and no zootopia race track or fantasmic


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Prince Chow Mein said:


> So true lol. But this board would certainly be a duller place without Supernova.


I'll tale duller a board over constant negativity any day.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

My 2 cents on the recent poll. I think they did listen,  but this event has probably been in the works for 6-12 months. We won’t see their “answer” to our poll for months to come. That’s good in a way- we have something to look forward to. 
And Supernova, please don’t change. Sarcasm is a good way to remind us this is a game! 
As for the event, I’m just disappointed in the attraction Lahui Beach- it should be called “ Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride”! Especially since the guests can ride the surfboard!
Peace!


----------



## supernova

Taylor Nicole said:


> I'll tale duller a board over constant negativity any day.


Don't let the door hit you...


----------



## mmmears

Aww, I love all the sarcasm and jokes here.  It wouldn't be worth reading without all the comic relief.


----------



## KPach525

Taylor Nicole said:


> I'll tale duller a board over constant negativity any day.


----------



## AJGolden1013

After Stitch, I might have to play "Squish Squash" again


----------



## Disney_Alli

I need to rearrange my game still. I didn't want to do it during the mini events and now I'm not sure I'll have time before Stitch starts. Might have to mothball Frozen again to give me land.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> After Stitch, I might have to play "Squish Squash" again



I just rearranged again.  Made it even squishier than it was before.  Don't like the new layout, but it opened up space.


----------



## Aces86

Stitch is cute, but I am pretty indifferent on this event, I doubt I will be getting any premium characters. Although I do love the attractions. I’m a sucker for beach stuff though.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Here's to hoping the update goes smoothly tomorrow so that nobody misses out on starting the event on time Thursday!

Still working on Wendy and Shere Khan - 20 yarn balls and 14 ears away on Wendy; 4 ears away on Shere Khan
Leveling Flynn to level 10 - last character level up before the event


----------



## Windwaker4444

Disney_Alli said:


> I need to rearrange my game still. I didn't want to do it during the mini events and now I'm not sure I'll have time before Stitch starts. Might have to mothball Frozen again to give me land.


Most of the Incredibles and the Ice Rink from Frozen are currently closed for refurbishment during the Stitch event in my game.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Windwaker4444 said:


> Most of the Incredibles and the Ice Rink from Frozen are currently closed for refurbishment during the Stitch event in my game.



I keep Incredibles "seasonal" a lot and it's been a long time since it was in season lol.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> Stitch is cute, but I am pretty indifferent on this event, I doubt I will be getting any premium characters. Although I do love the attractions. I’m a sucker for beach stuff though.


I like Stitch's level up intro.  Seems like it fits him pretty well.  I don't really know enough about the other characters to have any input.  Love the float though.  Thinking about what you said about beach stuff makes me think this event may have been better timed for the summer.  

 Really, I'm just hoping for a fun event.  I really liked Winnie the Pooh, even though I feel like I finished it kinda early.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> After Stitch, I might have to play "Squish Squash" again


After Stitch, I believe we will be nearly completely out of room, and the interns will pretty much have no choice but to release a patch of land with the next update.


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> I like Stitch's level up intro.  Seems like it fits him pretty well.  I don't really know enough about the other characters to have any input.  Love the float though.  Thinking about what you said about beach stuff makes me think this event may have been better timed for the summer.
> 
> Really, I'm just hoping for a fun event.  I really liked Winnie the Pooh, even though I feel like I finished it kinda early.



I could use some sunshine, this Ohio winter is never ending! Lol


----------



## KPach525

I have the iOS update as of 8:40 EST


----------



## KPach525

Fairy Godmother is NOT premium and NOT ungodly to welcome, 20, 15, 10 tokens and 20k magic. The Primeval Whirl is in Merlin’s shop for 30k...

Edit to add: we also get 12 gems for completing the Cinderella set now!


----------



## lmmatooki

AGoofykindagirl said:


> As for the event, I’m just disappointed in the attraction Lahui Beach- it should be called “ Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride”! Especially since the guests can ride the surfboard!
> Peace!


That would be a much better name for it and it would be cool if when a kid was riding it, the song would play in the game!


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> After Stitch, I might have to play "Squish Squash" again


I just played again and oh my goodness, I have a lot of space again! Going to post soon!


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> I have the iOS update as of 8:40 EST


Same here!


----------



## lmmatooki

Okay guys! I have completely improved in space! Keeping the concessions there until I get the new attractions.


----------



## lmmatooki

Here are the others as well!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Got the update and the new chest rewards things is good and also stressful.   You do get to tap the last one, so be patient and look for the pattern and you’ll be able to get the item you want.  I had three bronze chests to open. I managed to get two fairy god mother wands.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys! I have completely improved in space! Keeping the concessions there until I get the new attractions.


Your pics are great!   Were you able to fit everything out?  I like how you pretty much kept the themes together.  I thought I'd have to sacrifice that to get it all on the board.


----------



## Windwaker4444

The android update hasn't hit Texas yet.  For some reason,  we usually get it last.


----------



## lmmatooki

Thank you and yes, I was! The only attraction I am missing is The Lost Boys' Hideout and that is because I haven't welcomed Pan yet. I can welcome him but I decided to continue to level up other characters first because I know how difficult his drops are and I knew the new event was coming.

Didn't tag your comment for some reason @Windwaker4444


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> The android update hasn't hit Texas yet.  For some reason,  we usually get it last.


Not only last, but like literally within a half hour of the event start.  Every time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Thank you and yes, I was! The only attraction I am missing is The Lost Boys' Hideout and that is because I haven't welcomed Pan yet. I can welcome him but I decided to continue to level up other characters first because I know how difficult his drops are and I knew the new event was coming.


That's fantastic.   I just sent the characters out, but once they finish up I'm going to put your pics to good use.  It'll be nice to have everything out again.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> Fairy Godmother is NOT premium and NOT ungodly to welcome, 20, 15, 10 tokens and 20k magic. The Primeval Whirl is in Merlin’s shop for 30k...
> 
> Edit to add: we also get 12 gems for completing the Cinderella set now!



noticed the carriage item can be gotten from the Cinderella parade float so just a reminder to add that one back into your parade


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Not only last, but like literally within a half hour of the event start.  Every time.


You're right.  Every time.  How do you know that in New York?  Maybe you are the mole and you just blew your cover!!!  No one would ever suspect you.   Hmmmm...


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> noticed the carriage item can be gotten from the Cinderella parade float so just a reminder to add that one back into your parade


Thx.  Good tip.  I usually start it up without thinking about it.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> You're right.  Every time.  How do you know that in New York?  Maybe you are the mole and you just blew your cover!!!  No one would ever suspect you.   Hmmmm...


Because like you, I don't get the update until the very end, either.  Our fault for not being sheep iPhone users.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Primeval Whirl also helps with Fairy Godmother and is a cute attraction and doesn't take up too much land which is nice!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Because like you, I don't get the update until the very end, either.  Our fault for not being sheep iPhone users.


Likely story....can you holler over to the Gameloft intern in the office next to yours that we really need more land on the next update?  No wonder you are always saying we are paying for their textbooks..you know this for a fact.  Wait a second...are you a Gameloft intern?!?  Omg.. everything just fell into place.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's fantastic.   I just sent the characters out, but once they finish up I'm going to put your pics to good use.  It'll be nice to have everything out again.  Thanks!!!!


You're so very welcome! I am just surprised that it didn't take very long like it normally does haha


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Because like you, I don't get the update until the very end, either.  Our fault for not being sheep iPhone users.


"Baaaaa"


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> The Primeval Whirl is in Merlin’s shop for 30k...



In my Windows game, I just got enough elixir for the Jolly Roger 2 days ago.  I have less than 1K elixir saved...

IOS game, I already have the 30K needed.


----------



## Mattimation

I am amazed Fairy Godmother isn't premium - I was sure she'd cost gems. I literally just bought Captain Hook's Ship this morning, so no Primeval Whirl for a while, but that's totally fine cuz I'd have opted for the ship anyways. Just tried to move around my Tomorrowland to put Lilo & Stitch front & center, both because it's my favorite movie of the ones that make sense there, and to put them next to the statue of Stitch's ship that's been there since the beginning. It's not great but it'll work!


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

One thing I noticed: they put LILO &Stitch at the top in the book (as they usually do for events), but they moved Beauty and the Beast right below them for easier access if they are at home.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I see in the calendar we are set to get a Legendary Chest on Friday ... wonder if that will be a way to get one of the Stitch event characters / buildings right away ... that would be nice

I mean, I am sure I will just wind up with an Apu balloon stand or something, but nice to dream


----------



## Cabius

Mattimation said:


> Just tried to move around my Tomorrowland to put Lilo & Stitch front & center, both because it's my favorite movie of the ones that make sense there, and to put them next to the statue of Stitch's ship that's been there since the beginning. It's not great but it'll work!



Good point! I was thinking Adventureland (Hawaii!) but that makes more sense.


----------



## JamesGarvey

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see in the calendar we are set to get a Legendary Chest on Friday ... wonder if that will be a way to get one of the Stitch event characters / buildings right away ... that would be nice
> 
> I mean, I am sure I will just wind up with an Apu balloon stand or something, but nice to dream



My guess is it will be BaTB themed chest to assist folks who werent playing during that event with this event's side quest.


----------



## Mattimation

Cabius said:


> Good point! I was thinking Adventureland (Hawaii!) but that makes more sense.



I would probably prefer them in Frontierland/Adventureland (It is some kind of weird mashup, isn't it?) because it would totallyy sense there and the tan bases indicate they're "intended" for that area, but my Frontierventureland is very full with Lion King, Jungle Book, Aladdin, and some of the gem/potion rides. I'm excited to finally fill up Tomorrowland, too.


----------



## CallieMar

I’m pleasantly surprised Fairy Godmother doesn’t cost gems. I forgot about the update though and sent a bunch of characters on 12 hr tasks that could have been collecting tokens. Oh well. 

I’m not too excited about the event, still think it’s at least a couple weeks too soon, but it looks like it will be cute. I’m on vacation starting today (which includes DL next week!!) so we will see how far I can get. I was on vacation during Snow White and managed to get everything so it should be fine. 

I have 880 gems, down from the 1k I had before Winnie the Pooh. Even though I’m pretty indifferent to the movie I’ll still get all the premium content since events are the reason I save up my gems.


----------



## KPach525

They have a retweet promo going again... but alas they did learn from last time! Big change in the number needed, so not likely to get all three again. And FYI, the last one tapped out at 6.4k retweets.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> They have a retweet promo going again... but alas they did learn from last time! Big change in the number needed, so not likely to get all three again. And FYI, the last one tapped out at 6.4k retweets.



I didn't even know they did this.  Not a Twitter person so I guess that's why.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Likely story....can you holler over to the Gameloft intern in the office next to yours that we really need more land on the next update?  No wonder you are always saying we are paying for their textbooks..you know this for a fact.  Wait a second...are you a Gameloft intern?!?  Omg.. everything just fell into place.


Way to blow my cover.  Guess who's *off* my Christmas card list this year...


----------



## JamesGarvey

The chest slot machine is WAY stressful. the order is randomized, i felt like the speed was changing at times but I cant confirm that


----------



## supernova

Finally go the update (now that my cover is blown, it's OK to admit it).  Started on Fairy Godmother and picked up Primeval Whirl.  Still 20k in elixir left over for nothing in particular.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m still waiting on my update - always seems to take ages after they put it out even though I use iOS  

Still working on leveling up my characters before the event. I’ve made some pretty good progress so far, but I’ll still have some work to do by the time Lilo and stitch event is done. 
Pooh - collecting for 8
Eeyore - collecting for 10
Tigger - ready for 10
Kanga - soon to be collecting for 10
Roo - collecting for 9
Piglet - collecting for 8
Rabbit - ready for 9
Alien - collecting for 9
Peter Pan - collecting for 4
Wendy - collecting for 7
Hook - ready for 7
Mowgli - ready for 10
Baloo- ready for 10
Shere Khan - collecting for 10
Evil queen - ready for 10
Grumpy - ready for 10

5 hours til Kanga is done then plan on doing Hook. Hopefully will have tokens to do Pooh and/or piglet as well before the event starts.

Hopefully my update comes soon so I can start working on Fairy Godmother. I plan on using my event time to save up enough magic to continue my Peter Pan storyline. Ended up using most of my magic leveling up before the event. Not in too big of a hurry to finish Pan quests since I’ll have nothing new to do.


----------



## tasmith1993

Right as I post I refresh my App Store and finally have the update! Off too work on Fairy Godmother I go


----------



## ZellyB

No update yet.


----------



## luther10

In my game, both Cinderella and Prince Charming were at level 8 and ready for 9... then came the update, and now I need 5 more Prince ear hats, 5 more gloves, and 2 more slippers...  Thank you Gameloft interns...


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> In my game, both Cinderella and Prince Charming were at level 8 and ready for 9... then came the update, and now I need 5 more Prince ear hats, 5 more gloves, and 2 more slippers...  Thank you Gameloft interns...


They do pull nonsense like that from time to time.  Another shining example of why it's always best to complete your characters ASAP.  Those idiots... as if you won't have enough to work on starting tomorrow.


----------



## luther10

supernova said:


> Finally go the update (now that my cover is blown, it's OK to admit it).  Started on Fairy Godmother and picked up Primeval Whirl.  Still 20k in elixir left over for nothing in particular.



Primeval Whirl? No thank you, that's not in my favorite Disneyland... it's in some other park far far away, haha... 
I bought Jolly Roger a few weeks ago already, and now am saving for that smelly jelly ride that farts golden trophies...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Finally go the update (now that my cover is blown, it's OK to admit it).  Started on Fairy Godmother and picked up Primeval Whirl.  Still 20k in elixir left over for nothing in particular.



I got Primeval Whirl, too, which made me rearrange a few things, but it's done.  I only have 15K in elixirs now, but I know there's a bunch of stuff that Merlin can transform if needed.  I suspect the Fairy Godmother will take quite a while to get.

Now that we know you're a Gameloft intern, you need to tell them to stop piling on all these timed events.  And also tell them that I need more land.  Looks like you have some work to do, so you'd better get started...  Seriously.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I got Primeval Whirl, too, which made me rearrange a few things, but it's done.  I only have 15K in elixirs now, but I know there's a bunch of stuff that Merlin can transform if needed.  I suspect the Fairy Godmother will take quite a while to get.
> 
> Now that we know you're a Gameloft intern, you need to tell them to stop piling on all these timed events.  And also tell them that I need more land.  Looks like you have some work to do, so you'd better get started...  Seriously.


My Gameloft Intern job description says nothing about answering to a bunch of cranky forum posters.  So...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> The chest slot machine is WAY stressful. the order is randomized, i felt like the speed was changing at times but I cant confirm that



I agree - it feels random anyway, just cycles through to let you know what could be your random item vs really having any impact


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> The chest slot machine is WAY stressful. the order is randomized, i felt like the speed was changing at times but I cant confirm that


And so my hopes of getting Splash Mountain dwindle away....


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> My Gameloft Intern job description says nothing about answering to a bunch of cranky forum posters.  So...



Nah, I think it's just another part of your job.  Oh, and I'd like a latte with just a dusting of cinnamon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - it feels random anyway, just cycles through to let you know what could be your random item vs really having any impact


And now they are completely gone....


----------



## mmmears

So I just looked at the Lilo & Stich characters in the little storybook.  At least I know who they are - except for the one that I guess is Stitch's girlfriend or something.  The other 6 are the main characters in the movie.  I guess they had to add one more so they could try to get more money during the event.  I would have preferred the boyfriend since he was in the movie.  Not that they care what I think.



Windwaker4444 said:


> And now they are completely gone....



From the chests?  I only got to see it once today.  I had opened my overnight ones before I had the update.  So just one 3 hour one and it wasn't fun.


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> The chest slot machine is WAY stressful. the order is randomized, i felt like the speed was changing at times but I cant confirm that





Windwaker4444 said:


> And so my hopes of getting Splash Mountain dwindle away....





Windwaker4444 said:


> And now they are completely gone....



Okay, yes the slot machine aspect is WAY stressful, but there IS a pattern, so my friend @Windwaker4444 , I want you to REMAIN HOPEFUL.  Be sure that you have time, don't feel rushed, watch, take notes, LOOK for the pattern, it is there.  It's a LONG sequence, I found it when I watched.  I did open a platinum chest earlier today and while I did NOT get splash mountain, I did get a waffle stand, which I've never gotten before.  You can do this!  WE can do this!  It's gonna be okay!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I would have preferred the boyfriend since he was in the movie.  Not that they care what I think.


On behalf of my company... no.  We don't.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> On behalf of my company... no.  We don't.


----------



## mmmears

mmmears said:


>




ETA:  My, my, your Avatar seems angry today!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> ETA:  My, my, your Avatar seems angry today!


Yes.  A few select dummies forced me to up my game last night.  I just hope Mrs. Potato Head remembered to pack my angry eyes...


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> On behalf of my company... no.  We don't.


This new persona is really gonna make this board more interesting!


----------



## mikegood2

So what are the chances of them getting ride of the collect items (stick/honey comb) to make an item (books) aspect of the events? I know it won’t happen, but it's the one aspect of every event that frustrates me the most! I know the interns will say it adds a challenge to the event and if by challenge they mean annoyance, they are correct. Does anyone enjoy that part of the events.

Honestly, it's not that hard to fix. All the need to do is let us directly collect the needed item and just double or triple the number required or time it takes to collect them.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> This new persona is really gonna make this board more interesting!


Strap in, kiddies...


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Strap in, kiddies...


Yep, we’ve drenched the gremlin


----------



## luther10

yikes, the new opening chests sequence is just annoying... the interns actually made it  a lot worse than before, how is that even possible?


----------



## luther10

mikegood2 said:


> So what are the chances of them getting ride of the collect items (stick/honey comb) to make an item (books) aspect of the events? I know it won’t happen, but it's the one aspect of every event that frustrates me the most! I know the interns will say it adds a challenge to the event and if by challenge they mean annoyance, they are correct. Does anyone enjoy that part of the events.
> 
> Honestly, it's not that hard to fix. All the need to do is let us directly collect the needed item and just double or triple the number required or time it takes to collect them.



Surprise, surprise... this upcoming event marks a new beginning in which we now need to collect 3 different items (e.g. stick/honey comb/glass jar) to make the required token (e.g. recipe book)...  The interns increased the difficulty this time because people have been saying the Pooh event was too easy... see, they're really listening to us...
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding, guys...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Stitch's Great Escape and Primeval Whirl??? Really? The two rides at WDW that most people don't want to go on (based on what I have seen on these boards).

I watched the livestream from the creators and they said these "great" attractions or something similar. I just had to laugh at that comment from them.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> On behalf of my company... no.  We don't.


You know what is going to be funny?  When a newbie reads half of our posts and really starts asking you for stuff and official Gameloft advice.  Boy will they be in for a shock.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Yes.  A few select dummies forced me to up my game last night.  I just hope Mrs. Potato Head remembered to pack my angry eyes...


Kinda figured that's what prompted the change.  Note to self...never ever ever critique a livestream again.


----------



## Ariel0111

Hey guys any help would be appreciated. I had cinderalla and prince charming at level 9 with all items completed for level 10 and now i have missing items for both again because they have increased the number??? Thats so unfair! I didnt level them up to 10 becuz my book is always levelling up characters to ankther level . This is so unfair


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> So what are the chances of them getting ride of the collect items (stick/honey comb) to make an item (books) aspect of the events? I know it won’t happen, but it's the one aspect of every event that frustrates me the most! I know the interns will say it adds a challenge to the event and if by challenge they mean annoyance, they are correct. Does anyone enjoy that part of the events.
> 
> Honestly, it's not that hard to fix. All the need to do is let us directly collect the needed item and just double or triple the number required or time it takes to collect them.


Not my favorite part of the game.  Just very time consuming.   I vote for a better way too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ariel0111 said:


> Hey guys any help would be appreciated. I had cinderalla and prince charming at level 9 with all items completed for level 10 and now i have missing items for both again because they have increased the number??? Thats so unfair! I didnt level them up to 10 becuz my book is always levelling up characters to ankther level . This is so unfair


Sorry that happened to you.  Welcome to our crazy world...


----------



## Taylor Nicole

No, you know what? I'm not going to take this rude behavior anymore, so yes see y'all later. I sure won't miss you guys. And don't you guys have better things to do than bully people acting rude on a Disney forum? Like your job for example? You guys are all grown women and men and yet you all act like children, the behavior on this board is honestly appalling. You should be ashamed of yourselves. And why do you guys bother to continue playing this "game" if you don't even like it? I don't understand why you guys do that to yourselves. Some positivity on here would be a welcome change for once. But instead you guys just complain all the dang time and it gets so old, don't you ever get tired of complaining about the same things every single day? And why is it that no one is allowed to disagree with anyone, especially dear old supernova. Oh of course supernova can never do or say anything wrong or offensive, he's always right, and anyone who thinks or says otherwise just doesn't understand his "humor". Because how dare someone have a different opinion or actually like something in the game. I hope you guys have fun continue complaining about the same things a million times a day. I just really had to get all that off my chest. Don't bother replying to this, please.


----------



## supernova




----------



## AGoofykindagirl

A note on the News and Rumors thread mentioned that Primeval Whirl opened today in 2002. Will be a couple days until it gets built in my game. I need 2000 potions because I used most to get Toy Alien to level 10. Just  a little short. Darn!


----------



## supernova

Ariel0111 said:


> Hey guys any help would be appreciated. I had cinderalla and prince charming at level 9 with all items completed for level 10 and now i have missing items for both again because they have increased the number??? Thats so unfair! I didnt level them up to 10 becuz my book is always levelling up characters to ankther level . This is so unfair


Someone else had mentioned that earlier, too.  I don't remember it happening recently, but I do know that they've upped the required tokens for certain characters.  But on the plus side, with the new Fairy Godmother character, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't have wanted to lock either Cinderella or the Prince up for 24-hours at this time anyway.


----------



## supernova

AGoofykindagirl said:


> A note on the News and Rumors thread mentioned that Primeval Whirl opened today in 2002. Will be a couple days until it gets built in my game. I need 2000 potions because I used most to get Toy Alien to level 10. Just  a little short. Darn!


That's where most of mine went, too.  But that was back when they first introduced the little guy, so I've had to re-ammass my supply.  2000 isn't a horrible number to need... you'll be there in no time!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Aces86 said:


> I could use some sunshine, this Ohio winter is never ending! Lol


I also live in Ohio and am ready for warm sunny Summer weather!  I made the mistake of looking at the forecast, and they're calling for possible snow tonight.  I seriously can't deal with this anymore....


----------



## lmmatooki

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I also live in Ohio and am ready for warm sunny Summer weather!  I made the mistake of looking at the forecast, and they're calling for possible snow tonight.  I seriously can't deal with this anymore....


I am in Michigan and we are getting some snow tonight as well, I am so thrilled...But next week is looking promising!


----------



## rr333

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys! I have completely improved in space! Keeping the concessions there until I get the new attractions.



Thanks for sharing these! I didn't see Jessie's Snack Roundup... Am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## AJGolden1013

It appears as though we might be doing a little bit of a roll call on this board, which is nice.

Tampa, Florida.

Also, as far as Characters go.....

Toy Alien - FINALLY made it to level 8.  Poor little guy, it's taking him FOREVER to max out.
Fairy Godmother - I need 4 carriage things and 6 ears, so hopefully by the end of tomorrow she'll be ready to welcome
Peter Pan - collecting for 5
Wendy - collecting for 8
Pooh Bear - he will be leveling up to 7 tonight
Eeyore - ready for 10
Tigger - ready for 10
Kanga - ready for 10
Roo - collecting for 10
Piglet - collecting for 9
Rabbit - ready for 10


----------



## lmmatooki

rr333 said:


> Thanks for sharing these! I didn't see Jessie's Snack Roundup... Am I missing it somewhere?


Sorry! I realized that I didn't get it fully in the pic but it is next to the toy soldiers parachute drop in the corner!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Sorry! I realized that I didn't get it fully in the pic but it is next to the toy soldiers parachute drop in the corner!


You're almost making me want to take the arduous steps towards taking screenshots of my whole layout...


----------



## SunDial

West Palm Beach FL.  

And I have to tell y'all northerners....


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> You're almost making me want to take the arduous steps towards taking screenshots of my whole layout...


Now, that'll be the day!


----------



## lmmatooki

On a real note, I do love seeing all of you posting your layouts because we get to look into different ways of doing it!


----------



## Chrisvee

Philadelphia PA

I hate the new spinny chests. 

Is there any reason I shouldn’t merlinize all my duplicate concessions?


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> Philadelphia PA
> 
> I hate the new spinny chests.
> 
> Is there any reason I shouldn’t merlinize all my duplicate concessions?


I have all mine in storage for some reason.  Once I get up to 5 or 6 of s certain type, then I dump them.   But no, if you need space or elixirs,  then good riddance to them.


----------



## supernova

What, no beach outfit for Mickey and Minnie?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mmmears said:


> So I just looked at the Lilo & Stich characters in the little storybook.  At least I know who they are - except for the one that I guess is Stitch's girlfriend or something. The other 6 are the main characters in the movie.  I guess they had to add one more so they could try to get more money during the event.  I would have preferred the boyfriend since he was in the movie.  Not that they care what I think.



The pink Stitch is Experiment 624, also known as Angel. One of Jumba’s experiments, thus a “cousin,” but it’s somehow ok for the two to be in love because, hey, we’re all ohana anyway. In the series, Lilo is in charge of naming each experiment, naming her Angel, but Stitch always calls her a sickening “Boojiboo.” So watch for that. She appeared in the American series briefly, the Leeroy and Stitch movie, but several episodes of the Japanese stitch series.

This game is supposed to be about ALL the Disney Parks, hence the plural “Kingdoms” in the game, not some old park in Anaheim celebrating its 60th anniversary 2 years ago. I say this because from what I’ve noticed, A LOT of these attractions appear very Tokyo Disneyish, and Angel is pretty big there. Well, that is, has a park presence, meet and greet, merchandise... ...Stitch even overtook Tiki Room there. DL Paris also had merchandise, plushies, pins, and such.

Angel will probably be a premium. And the quests will most likely be based on the entire franchise, meaning all films and series. This explains why Cobra Bubbles, Angel, and most likely, alien experiments will be roaming the park, which we will need to help capture. “Gotta catch em all!” ...uhh, I mean, all 624 experiments. (625, 626, and 627 don’t count)

I was honestly quite surprised to find the original show airing in reruns on Disney XD. It’s not bad (for those who like Stitch) but I did question why Disney decided to bring it back (beyond it being free for them) BTW, for anyone interested in seeing Stitch and Co destroy Disneyland in an entire TV episode, I suggest watching this episode:



 (Just don’t ask what happened to Lilo) I’m going to rewatch it just to prepare for the event.


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> I am in Michigan and we are getting some snow tonight as well, I am so thrilled...But next week is looking promising!



Love the viral video going around of the weatherman from western Michigan losing it because of his coanchors complaining about his forecasts everyday


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> I have all mine in storage for some reason.  Once I get up to 5 or 6 of s certain type, then I dump them.   But no, if you need space or elixirs,  then good riddance to them.


Thank you! I’m thinking about trying to get Jumpin Jellyfish but need more elixir lol.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

SunDial said:


> West Palm Beach FL.
> 
> And I have to tell y'all northerners....
> 
> View attachment 317556


This weather makes me miss FL.  Grew up down there on the space coast.  Send us some sunshine and warm weather please!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Chrisvee said:


> Is there any reason I shouldn’t merlinize all my duplicate concessions?


Mainly for me, I keep them to fill empty space to build up magic but that is about it!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

UmmYeahOk said:


> The pink Stitch is Experiment 624, also known as Angel. One of Jumba’s experiments, thus a “cousin,” but it’s somehow ok for the two to be in love because, hey, we’re all ohana anyway. In the series, Lilo is in charge of naming each experiment, naming her Angel, but Stitch always calls her a sickening “Boojiboo.” So watch for that. She appeared in the American series briefly, the Leeroy and Stitch movie, but several episodes of the Japanese stitch series.
> 
> This game is supposed to be about ALL the Disney Parks, hence the plural “Kingdoms” in the game, not some old park in Anaheim celebrating its 60th anniversary 2 years ago. I say this because from what I’ve noticed, A LOT of these attractions appear very Tokyo Disneyish, and Angel is pretty big there. Well, that is, has a park presence, meet and greet, merchandise... ...Stitch even overtook Tiki Room there. DL Paris also had merchandise, plushies, pins, and such.
> 
> Angel will probably be a premium. And the quests will most likely be based on the entire franchise, meaning all films and series. This explains why Cobra Bubbles, Angel, and most likely, alien experiments will be roaming the park, which we will need to help capture. “Gotta catch em all!” ...uhh, I mean, all 624 experiments. (625, 626, and 627 don’t count)
> 
> I was honestly quite surprised to find the original show airing in reruns on Disney XD. It’s not bad (for those who like Stitch) but I did question why Disney decided to bring it back (beyond it being free for them) BTW, for anyone interested in seeing Stitch and Co destroy Disneyland in an entire TV episode, I suggest watching this episode:
> 
> 
> 
> (Just don’t ask what happened to Lilo) I’m going to rewatch it just to prepare for the event.


I've been wondering why there's so much Lilo & Stitch stuff coming out lately.  There's this event, then I had an ad from Disney Interactive about new online games, toys, clothing etc. all Lilo & Stitch themed.  Then for tax day yesterday Disney Movie Rewards had posted on Facebook a Stitch related tax day photo (A Stitch ate my taxes) captioned with "In case you need to claim a 626".  I feel like Disney has this theme coming at us from many different directions right now - as if prepping for an announcement of some kind, or testing the waters to see what the excitement level would be if they did make an announcement (aka we're considering something but want to see what the interest would be before we make the decision).  The original movie came out in June 2002, so we're coming up on an anniversary.  I just can't shake the feeling that I'm being marketed to from multiple directions at once, and that always means there's something they're prepping to sell, the question is what??


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I've been wondering why there's so much Lilo & Stitch stuff coming out lately.  There's this event, then I had an ad from Disney Interactive about new online games, toys, clothing etc. all Lilo & Stitch themed.  Then for tax day yesterday Disney Movie Rewards had posted on Facebook a Stitch related tax day photo (A Stitch ate my taxes) captioned with "In case you need to claim a 626".  I feel like Disney has this theme coming at us from many different directions right now - as if prepping for an announcement of some kind, or testing the waters to see what the excitement level would be if they did make an announcement (aka we're considering something but want to see what the interest would be before we make the decision).  The original movie came out in June 2002, so we're coming up on an anniversary.  I just can't shake the feeling that I'm being marketed to from multiple directions at once, and that always means there's something they're prepping to sell, the question is what??


You are not kidding.  I feel like I've been seeing Stitch themed stuff everywhere.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> On a real note, I do love seeing all of you posting your layouts because we get to look into different ways of doing it!


Just finished revamping my park.  Thank you again for the pics.  I feel like I have more than enough room for this event.  Only thing I changed was I placed Tink's house next to the Peter Pan stuff and I switched Jungle Book for Pooh since I already had those items in those areas just reversed and they still fit.  Although, it is probably strange to have Frozen next to Pooh.  But who cares...I have everything out and it's all grouped by theme.  You are the best!!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for the backstory on Angel.  I never watch Disney Channel stuff, so I had no idea there even was a TV show!


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Yeah, I thought the world of Pokémon clones had all but ended, but then Disney, with their desire to make an animated TV series based on anything decided to explorer Stitch’s origins a bit more and answer the question no one asked: “what about all the other 625 experiments?” Somehow they all end up lose, and they have to recapture all the Pokémon, I mean, experiments, and rehabilitate them into valuable members of society (like Stitch was) before the bad guys get their hands on them. The series proved successful enough that a 2nd series, set on a Japanese island, was made. There, we learn about Yo Kai... ...which, explains why on earth Disney deciddd to syndicate (possibly license for American distribution) another Pokémon clone: Yo Kai Watch.

So 2 TV series, 4 movies, a Tiki Room overlay, an Extra Terrorestial Encounter overlay, and a Stitch stage show, not including any meet and greets... ...yeah, we all may hate Olaf, and wish Disney would Let It Go, but nothing can compare with Stitch.

As for why he’s suddenly everywhere now, his merchandise comes in waves, even in the US. Typically he’s a summer property. Like Little Mermaid, he belongs on beach towels and such. But in a lot of ways, he never really left. Fans grew up, so now you can buy adult demographic merch anywhere these days. 2012 would’ve been his 10th anniversary. 2017, would be 15th, and the Asian market did observe it, but the 20th won’t be until 2022, so it’s not due to any upcoming anniversary. Stitch Encounter recently closed a couple months back, so they’re not trying to promote an attraction either. For DMK, all I can figure is Stitch is more favored over Jungle Book, and pretty much anything else they mentioned in the little survey that went out a while back.


----------



## ISmellBeef

UmmYeahOk said:


> Yeah, I thought the world of Pokémon clones had all but ended, but then Disney, with their desire to make an animated TV series based on anything decided to explorer Stitch’s origins a bit more and answer the question no one asked: “what about all the other 625 experiments?” Somehow they all end up lose, and they have to recapture all the Pokémon, I mean, experiments, and rehabilitate them into valuable members of society (like Stitch was) before the bad guys get their hands on them. The series proved successful enough that a 2nd series, set on a Japanese island, was made. There, we learn about Yo Kai... ...which, explains why on earth Disney deciddd to syndicate (possibly license for American distribution) another Pokémon clone: Yo Kai Watch.
> 
> So 2 TV series, 4 movies, a Tiki Room overlay, an Extra Terrorestial Encounter overlay, and a Stitch stage show, not including any meet and greets... ...yeah, we all may hate Olaf, and wish Disney would Let It Go, but nothing can compare with Stitch.
> 
> As for why he’s suddenly everywhere now, his merchandise comes in waves, even in the US. Typically he’s a summer property. Like Little Mermaid, he belongs on beach towels and such. But in a lot of ways, he never really left. Fans grew up, so now you can buy adult demographic merch anywhere these days. 2012 would’ve been his 10th anniversary. 2017, would be 15th, and the Asian market did observe it, but the 20th won’t be until 2022, so it’s not due to any upcoming anniversary. Stitch Encounter recently closed a couple months back, so they’re not trying to promote an attraction either. For DMK, all I can figure is Stitch is more favored over Jungle Book, and pretty much anything else they mentioned in the little survey that went out a while back.


Here in Japan Stitch is always a big topic. Still so much merch available. But it's normal as here girls tend to spend so much more on merch and Disney related things.
Can't complain though as I adore the movie and the character.


----------



## Blosiom

northern England here and weather just starting to warm up. Not seen much on stitch but then i am probably just not looking or it hasn't made it this far yet. Hope everyone has their updates now normally wouldn't have got mine till this morning but it came out yesterday/ last night which was a shock.


----------



## rr333

lmmatooki said:


> Sorry! I realized that I didn't get it fully in the pic but it is next to the toy soldiers parachute drop in the corner!



That's what I was guessing 
Thanks again!


----------



## FBWAUT

AJGolden1013 said:


> Got the update and the new chest rewards things is good and also stressful.   You do get to tap the last one, so be patient and look for the pattern and you’ll be able to get the item you want.  I had three bronze chests to open. I managed to get two fairy god mother wands.



Do tell more about the pattern. About how long did you watch? How many times did your wands flash in each cycle? Thanks.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, yes the slot machine aspect is WAY stressful, but there IS a pattern.  Be sure that you have time, don't feel rushed, watch, take notes, LOOK for the pattern, it is there.  It's a LONG sequence, I found it when I watched.





FBWAUT said:


> Do tell more about the pattern. About how long did you watch? How many times did your wands flash in each cycle? Thanks.


Thanks.  Because I certainly didn't get a pattern after watching it.  Interested in hearing about this myself.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Wasn't really watching for the pattern, but I did notice there seems to be a bit of a delay in what you get (of course).  So I tapped one chest when it was on like the scare statue or whatever (the scream tank thing) but it gave me a Tigger hat, which was the thing I had seen right before the scare thing.  Same thing on the next chest - tapped right after I saw a fairy godmother hat and got that, not whatever was on the bubble right then.

Haven't looked long enough to really see a pattern, but I'd assume the delay is also similar for everyone so thought I would post here.


----------



## Janineh

I can't say for sure as I haven't tried it too many times, but I also think there's a pattern. With my bronze chests at least it was just a cycle so I start counting 1, 2, 3, 4 etc. and note which number is the item I want, then count when the cycle goes round again. I've usually let the cycle go round a few times to get the hang of it. It's worked 4 times out of 6 (assuming that's not just a coincidence) on bronze chests. The one silver chest I tried seemed to be a long sequence and I couldn't be bothered trying to figure it out!!


----------



## PrincessP

Windwaker4444 said:


> And so my hopes of getting Splash Mountain dwindle away....





AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, yes the slot machine aspect is WAY stressful, but there IS a pattern, so my friend @Windwaker4444 , I want you to REMAIN HOPEFUL.  Be sure that you have time, don't feel rushed, watch, take notes, LOOK for the pattern, it is there.  It's a LONG sequence, I found it when I watched.  I did open a platinum chest earlier today and while I did NOT get splash mountain, I did get a waffle stand, which I've never gotten before.  You can do this!  WE can do this!  It's gonna be okay!



Yes, Remain hopeful. 620 days of play, and I FINALLY got my white whale.....Splash Mountain has been added to my kingdom!!!! 

I had 37750 elixir. Bought 1 platinum chest. Coronian sun Dial. It feels worse to get that when you click on it yourself than when it was random. Decided to dip below 30K elixir to try again. Bingo!  So I can’t get Primeval Whirl for another month....but I will take Splash over the dizzy dinosaur ride anyday!

Sooooo excited. 620 days....guess that’s quicker than most Disney ride builds.....but still!  620 days. 

Fantasmic is next on my “remain hopeful” list!

Here is to hoping you all get your missing attractions, too!!!  Best wishes!


----------



## supernova

I know it's just a game, but I have to ask.  Why would it take TWO nets and TWO cages to catch ONE frog?  Lazy imbecile interns...


----------



## jeremy1002

Does anyone have a list of all the characters that drop Lilo & Stitch event currency?  Thanks!


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, I mostly lucked out for not having an event while I’m at WDW. I’m leaving for WDW in 24 days and Lilo & stitch event ends in 26 days. Hopefully I finish the event a little early like I did for Pooh.
So far not a fan of the frog catching BS.
Didn’t that start with frozen event? And it was the 6 minute tasks that got the items to catch the “frogs” in that event? Or am I remembering incorrectly?
So irritating that you can only start with 2-3 characters to even get the frogs, those tasks take an hour, and they usually are needed to get the characters other pieces as well... wah wah wahhhh.
I am pleasantly surprised that they only charged 200 gems for first gem character. I figured it would be more


----------



## supernova

jeremy1002 said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the characters that drop Lilo & Stitch event currency?  Thanks!


Had to return every character to the game and then sorted through one by one.  Here's what I'm seeing:
Bo Peep (also collects for Pleakey)
Jesse (also collects nets... so far)
Buzz
Hamm
Will Turner + Elizabeth Swan
Mike (also with Celia)
Sully
Boo
EVE
Beast (also with Cogsworth)
Belle
Lumiere
Cogsworth (also with Beast)
Mrs. Potts (also collects two items for Pleakey)
Chip
Gaston
Mickey (also collects for Nani)
Minnie
Goofy (also collects for Nani)
Daisy
Prince Charming


----------



## wnwardii

The Beauty and the Beast characters are also collecting tokens and event currency.


----------



## tasmith1993

Also irritating that there are tasks for event items, that aren’t EC tasks.


----------



## Sazzafraz

I think there's far too many characters for this movie to warrant.  A 26 day event for Lilo and Stitch? Then they add some ancillary character 'Angel' who wasn't part of the original movie...i mean come on with that. Coming on the heels of the Pooh event this should have gotten a Mulan type treatment this is far too much and too soon, I see the interns really paid attention to our surveys. Smh


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> The Beauty and the Beast characters are also collecting tokens and event currency.


I believe they mentioned that there would be a side storyline for BatB, similar to how they did that pointless one for Aladdin.  Hey, at least it's extra characters for event currency.


----------



## mmmears

I'm so bad at this chest thing - I did better when it was just randomized.



supernova said:


> I know it's just a game, but I have to ask.  Why would it take TWO nets and TWO cages to catch ONE frog?  Lazy imbecile interns...



Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm so bad at this chest thing - I did better when it was just randomized.


Yes.  This has become more annoying than the complainers who complain about my complaining.

If only Gameloft would stop continually giving us stuff to complain about...


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I know it's just a game, but I have to ask.  Why would it take TWO nets and TWO cages to catch ONE frog?  Lazy imbecile interns...


It must be Tiana. 


supernova said:


> Had to return every character to the game and then sorted through one by one.  Here's what I'm seeing:
> Chip


Chip requires Belles House as well.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just finished revamping my park.  Thank you again for the pics.  I feel like I have more than enough room for this event.  Only thing I changed was I placed Tink's house next to the Peter Pan stuff and I switched Jungle Book for Pooh since I already had those items in those areas just reversed and they still fit.  Although, it is probably strange to have Frozen next to Pooh.  But who cares...I have everything out and it's all grouped by theme.  You are the best!!!!!!


Thank you so much! I really love to help! I had Tink by the other fairies because that’s where I always had her but I may move her as well! And I mean, I have Frozen next to the Lion King so...it’s just where you have space for those haha


----------



## Chrisvee

I am off to WDW in Sun so I will be a casual event player.

I got the Ode to Seamstress in my daily chest. If I feed it to Merlin is that cannibalism?


----------



## lmmatooki

I really lucked out today! Was going to be working all day but today is pretty slow for once. I also don’t have to go in tomorrow but I will have to Saturday. At least this gives me some time to actually play! I hope I’ll be able to finish this event while having this new job.


----------



## lmmatooki

Chrisvee said:


> I am off to WDW in Sun so I will be a casual event player.
> 
> I got the Ode to Seamstress in my daily chest. If I feed it to Merlin is that cannibalism?


Have fun!! 
I also got that in my chest and


----------



## AJGolden1013

Janineh said:


> I can't say for sure as I haven't tried it too many times, but I also think there's a pattern. With my bronze chests at least it was just a cycle so I start counting 1, 2, 3, 4 etc. and note which number is the item I want, then count when the cycle goes round again. I've usually let the cycle go round a few times to get the hang of it. It's worked 4 times out of 6 (assuming that's not just a coincidence) on bronze chests. The one silver chest I tried seemed to be a long sequence and I couldn't be bothered trying to figure it out!!



I did this, the counting thing. It seemed to help me a little bit, but I find myself saying,1,2,3,4,5,1,2,3,1 etc.  I usually start back at 1 when I see the “prized” thing that I’m looking for. 



FBWAUT said:


> Do tell more about the pattern. About how long did you watch? How many times did your wands flash in each cycle? Thanks.



A solid minute if not longer.  It’s a LONG pattern, but it is there.



supernova said:


> Thanks.  Because I certainly didn't get a pattern after watching it.  Interested in hearing about this myself.



?What!?!? The intern doesn’t know how to beat the chest?  Patience my friend, don’t rush to tap. Watch and study.



LindseyJo22 said:


> Wasn't really watching for the pattern, but I did notice there seems to be a bit of a delay in what you get (of course).  So I tapped one chest when it was on like the scare statue or whatever (the scream tank thing) but it gave me a Tigger hat, which was the thing I had seen right before the scare thing.  Same thing on the next chest - tapped right after I saw a fairy godmother hat and got that, not whatever was on the bubble right then.
> 
> Haven't looked long enough to really see a pattern, but I'd assume the delay is also similar for everyone so thought I would post here.



I had this, a few times I though that I’d get one thing and I got the thing before or after, so the delay is a factor.


I hope this is helpful to people.  I could be totally off and this could all be wrong, but it’s what I found works for me....so far


----------



## mikegood2

Do they have any quick job event currency characters for this event? I think the shortest one I saw was an hour and it seems like the times are longer in general. Not complaining about it, since I rarely use this jobs, just an observation.

Finding that the frogs are already sucking the fun out of the event!  The first time I clicked the frog in the quest tab, which is a nice feature btw, it took me to an area without a frog. Moved all around and couldn’t find any. Took over 30 seconds for one to finally hop out from behind a building. Seriously, does anyone else find this part of every event enjoyable? For me it’s always the most annoying.

*EDIT: *Nevermind, looks like Jessie had a 6 minute job.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

ITS ONLY DAY ONE AND THE FROGS ARE ALREADY SO ANNOYING


----------



## hopemax

Usually Goofy and Jessie have 6 min tasks.

I already have everything for Nani in my Windows game, but I didn't think it would happen so quickly so I have Rabbit finishing leveling to 10 in my character book for the next 3 hours.  But knowing that I won't have an opportunity to get Stitch is sucking the fun right out. I'm even wondering if I'm going to collect everything for Lilo before we leave.  

IOS game, isn't much better.  I only had gems to buy Pleakley.  No float.  I think I can get enough by the end of the event to get Jumbaa, but it won't be when he is first available, unless we get a lot more gems in the tapping tasks than we usually do.  So that game isn't feeling like fun either.  Roo doesn't finish for 5 hours, hopefully I will have a surfboard by then.

And it sounds like I'm one of the few people who actually likes Lilo & Stitch.  So way to go interns.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Buying Pleakley gives a 1h non-event task. [there MIGHT have been a 1hr event task as well, i just immediately sent him to gather tokens so they could have been the same]

Welcoming Nani brings an event Scrump tapper task, 15 of them, 5 at a time with a 10 min respawn and a 2h event task "Look For Her Sister"

I dont completely hate the "collect for token" mini tasks like snowgies and these frogs, but it seems the number of characters that gather the required items keeps shrinking each event THAT part is infuriating.


----------



## lmmatooki

hopemax said:


> And it sounds like I'm one of the few people who actually likes Lilo & Stitch. So way to go interns.


I’m also one of the few!


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I’m also one of the few!



Same here.  Plus I love the beach-y theming of the attractions.


----------



## supernova

Just started welcoming the Fairy Godmother.  I figure by the time the four hours are up, I should have enough tokens to welcome Nani, or even move Pleakey to 2.  Let's see what happens... stupid frogs.


----------



## luther10

Does the Fairy godmother help with event currency?  My Cinderella is working on EC and not her ears right now...


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> Does the Fairy godmother help with event currency?  My Cinderella is working on EC and not her ears right now...


Won't know for a little under four hours.  Unless someone else who has her already can answer this one?


----------



## luther10

I have no BATB characters/buildings (I started right after that event)  and so even if I get them tomorrow, it still takes a long time to level them up to where they need to be in order to help with EC...
This whole week should have been the BATB chests/bundles and not the Lion King ones, so BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## Busybee46

luther10 said:


> I have no BATB characters/buildings (I started right after that event)  and so even if I get them tomorrow, it still takes a long time to level them up to where they need to be in order to help with EC...
> This whole week should have been the BATB chests/bundles and not the Lion King ones, so BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...


I feel a bit like that, but I managed Pooh with just having the Aladdin characters I was given or got in chests.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Pleakley to lvl 2 doesnt unlock anything by itself


----------



## KPach525

For those who haven’t read the FAQ’s it’s confirmed there that Stitch’s token gathering will be ‘Pooh’ style.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just started welcoming the Fairy Godmother.  I figure by the time the four hours are up, I should have enough tokens to welcome Nani, or even move Pleakey to 2.  Let's see what happens... stupid frogs.



Wow!  Nice progress.  Her ear hats just won't drop in my game.  I'm not even halfway there.    I have Pleakley at L2 and nothing excited  happened.


----------



## Busybee46

Nani has arrived! I have no idea who these characters are really, I just saw the Stitch Live! Event in Disneyland Paris last year. I bought the Pleakley bundle and the float, as really don't have a lot of gems, I may need those to get some thing or someone else.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Just started welcoming the Fairy Godmother.  I figure by the time the four hours are up, I should have enough tokens to welcome Nani, or even move Pleakey to 2.  Let's see what happens... stupid frogs.



This is where I just shake my head.  I had the update first thing yesterday morning in both games.  And started working on FG right away.  I stayed up fairly late last night so I had a full day of collections. Got some ear hats for her in some of the chests. Up by 9 this morning.  In one game I have 4 ear hats and the other 8.  You get your update later and yet, you are already welcoming her. Have you ever had a bad drop rate?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Completing "Look for her sister"...



Spoiler



brings our first look at Stitch who is captured by the floating robot ship at the event site



and unlocks a 2 hour event task "Follow the crumbs"


----------



## mikegood2

I’m questioning if I’ve ever played an event before, because I think I’ve played everything wrong so far. 

I stupidly sent Goofy on on the 4 hour job for an item I already have now. Because of this I haven’t even been able to get enough frog containers to make the flower and welcome Nani and Pleakley who’ve had all there items collected for over an hour. If I had just sent Goofy out for the containers, I’d would already both characters leveled. Seriously, with all the events I’ve played you’d think I’d know better. 

Not sure if I’m more frustrated with the mistakes I made or the frogs? OK, I do know, but I’m gonna blame the frogs anyways.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> This is where I just shake my head.  I had the update first thing yesterday morning in both games.  And started working on FG right away.  I stayed up fairly late last night so I had a full day of collections. Got some ear hats for her in some of the chests. Up by 9 this morning.  In one game I have 4 ear hats and the other 8.  You get your update later and yet, you are already welcoming her. Have you ever had a bad drop rate?


Touch and go with drop rates.  I'm trying to get Peter Pan to 10, but am very early in the 9 stage.  Pooh isn't all that quick for me, either.  Early stages of 8.

As for the Fairy Godmother, I did wind up getting four of her ear hats through chests.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> Yes, Remain hopeful. 620 days of play, and I FINALLY got my white whale.....Splash Mountain has been added to my kingdom!!!!
> 
> I had 37750 elixir. Bought 1 platinum chest. Coronian sun Dial. It feels worse to get that when you click on it yourself than when it was random. Decided to dip below 30K elixir to try again. Bingo!  So I can’t get Primeval Whirl for another month....but I will take Splash over the dizzy dinosaur ride anyday!
> 
> Sooooo excited. 620 days....guess that’s quicker than most Disney ride builds.....but still!  620 days.
> 
> Fantasmic is next on my “remain hopeful” list!
> 
> Here is to hoping you all get your missing attractions, too!!!  Best wishes!


Congrats. Hope to be you one day.  I agree with you on it feels worse to pick your own item.  Now i can only blame myself for getting a new planter or something else totally worthless.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m questioning if I’ve ever played an event before, because I think I’ve played everything wrong so far.
> 
> I stupidly sent Goofy on on the 4 hour job for an item I already have now. Because of this I haven’t even been able to get enough frog containers to make the flower and welcome Nani and Pleakley who’ve had all there items collected for over an hour. If I had just sent Goofy out for the containers, I’d would already both characters leveled. Seriously, with all the events I’ve played you’d think I’d know better.
> 
> Not sure if I’m more frustrated with the mistakes I made or the frogs? OK, I do know, but I’m gonna blame the frogs anyways.


Same damn thing.  Although to be fair, I believe I sent Goofy out for the surf board and then later got the board from Pleakey, so I had to wait 3 hours for Goofy to finish up and produce nothing.  NOW I can send him out for another cage.  Those things are going to take a while.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I know it's just a game, but I have to ask.  Why would it take TWO nets and TWO cages to catch ONE frog?  Lazy imbecile interns...


Have you seen how high those frogs bounce?  We are lucky that is all we need to catch them.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Have you seen how high those frogs bounce?  We are lucky that is all we need to catch them.


Yes, my thumbs are having a hell of a time tapping on those stupid things.  Come to think of it, as a New York'er, the only fingers that work fairly well are my middle ones...


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Ariel0111 said:


> Hey guys any help would be appreciated. I had cinderalla and prince charming at level 9 with all items completed for level 10 and now i have missing items for both again because they have increased the number??? Thats so unfair! I didnt level them up to 10 becuz my book is always levelling up characters to ankther level . This is so unfair



I had that happen to my Cinderella as well. Not wonderful, but not surprising when I saw Merlin's announcement about welcoming another magical person. The one benefit is that my Prince Charming no longer wanders in a single circle by California Adventure looking for the shoe's owner.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

supernova said:


> Come to think of it, as a New York'er, the only fingers that work fairly well are my middle ones...


Ah, the fine communication skills of New Yawkers. How I don't miss them.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Touch and go with drop rates.  I'm trying to get Peter Pan to 10, but am very early in the 9 stage.  Pooh isn't all that quick for me, either.  Early stages of 8.



I'm still shaking my head, because my Pans are at 6 and 3.  Yes, THREE.  Pooh is at 7 in both games.  So the answer is, "No, you don't get bad drop rates."


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Touch and go with drop rates.  I'm trying to get Peter Pan to 10, but am very early in the 9 stage.  Pooh isn't all that quick for me, either.  Early stages of 8.
> 
> As for the Fairy Godmother, I did wind up getting four of her ear hats through chests.



You do have good drop rates.  I have Pan at 8 and Pooh at 6 and I've been sending people out to get their items constantly.  



Windwaker4444 said:


> Have you seen how high those frogs bounce?  We are lucky that is all we need to catch them.



I know!  I had a hard time even clicking on one of them.


----------



## Onceler

I'm definitely not a fan of the scrump dolls. Those things move so slowly that it can take quite some time for them to reemerge when they go behind buildings.


----------



## SunDial

Chrisvee said:


> I am off to WDW in Sun so I will be a casual event player.
> 
> I got the Ode to Seamstress in my daily chest. If I feed it to Merlin is that cannibalism?



Have fun.   Expect a little larger crowds than normal because this weekend is the Star Wars half marathon weekend.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> I’m questioning if I’ve ever played an event before, because I think I’ve played everything wrong so far.
> 
> I stupidly sent Goofy on on the 4 hour job for an item I already have now. Because of this I haven’t even been able to get enough frog containers to make the flower and welcome Nani and Pleakley who’ve had all there items collected for over an hour. If I had just sent Goofy out for the containers, I’d would already both characters leveled. Seriously, with all the events I’ve played you’d think I’d know better.
> 
> Not sure if I’m more frustrated with the mistakes I made or the frogs? OK, I do know, but I’m gonna blame the frogs anyways.



That's ok. I still have Mickey NOT in his pirate costume just wandering around doing nothing for me. 46 minutes left on his task.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Busybee46 said:


> I feel a bit like that, but I managed Pooh with just having the Aladdin characters I was given or got in chests.





KPach525 said:


> For those who haven’t read the FAQ’s it’s confirmed there that Stitch’s token gathering will be ‘Pooh’ style.



I’ve been playing since Day One and unless I later on was lucky with a premium chest, I had NEVER earned the last event character. I would read the comments here and couldn’t figure out how others were able to without buying something, setting a timer, and/or giving up sleep. I would even save up gems earned to buy premium characters, and whether I purchased them all, or just one, no luck. 

With the Pooh event, I only had Tigger, and I wasn’t able to purchase him till later. Despite this, I was still able to unlock Pooh. I also enjoyed the leader board events, as I was competing against a smaller group of people rather than the entire global community, which always seem to gather questionable scores.

I could care less about the Pooh franchise, but at least I feel as though I finally accomplished something in the game.


----------



## rr333

supernova said:


> Had to return every character to the game and then sorted through one by one.  Here's what I'm seeing:
> Bo Peep (also collects for Pleakey)
> Jesse (also collects nets... so far)
> Buzz
> Hamm
> Will Turner + Elizabeth Swan
> Mike (also with Celia)
> Sully
> Boo
> EVE
> Beast (also with Cogsworth)
> Belle
> Lumiere
> Cogsworth (also with Beast)
> Mrs. Potts (also collects two items for Pleakey)
> Chip
> Gaston
> Mickey (also collects for Nani)
> Minnie
> Goofy (also collects for Nani)
> Daisy
> Prince Charming
> 
> View attachment 317708




Tink, Sarge, Cinderella and Woody also have EC tasks
Tink also collects for Pleakley but it's not an EC task :-(


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Busybee46 said:


> Nani has arrived! I have no idea who these characters are really, I just saw the Stitch Live! Event in Disneyland Paris last year. I bought the Pleakley bundle and the float, as really don't have a lot of gems, I may need those to get some thing or someone else.



Stitch Live is better at Paris than at WDW (if they even still have it) It was held outside and only in one language.

You seriously need to see the first movie if you haven’t. It’s very cute, one of Disney’s best. The reason I feel that Stitch gets hate is due to what Disney did with him. He had three direct to video movies, Stitch Has A Glitch, Stitch! (Which explains the two animated series) and Leeroy and Stitch (which uses characters from the previous movie and TV series) Disney, like most networks, loved to marathon their best properties, so the TV show stole many good time slots away. I personally liked the program, but also felt like it was way too much, and stopped watching. I feel that he, and other marathons like him, is what led to the death of Toon Disney.

He didn’t just dominate your TV. His presence was everywhere Disney, and not in a good way. If their website resulted in a 404, instead of “page not found,” Stitch was accused of eating the page. If a ride broke down, Stitch was blamed for that too. A WDW fan favorite Extra Terrorestrial Alien Encounter was severely dumbed down for Stitch, in hopes parents would stop complaining that the park traumatized their child. Sadly, I felt that even that version was too scary for my toddler. I wanted her to like Stitch, so she never got a chance to ride it. And then there was the time that attraction first opened, for one day only, Stitch toilet papered the castle and wrote Stitch Was Here all over it. For being rehabilitated, his “badness level” was still pretty high. WDW is a place that, for many, people only go once in a lifetime. They save up for years. So to show up, clogging up main street to admire the magnificent castle, only to discover that it had been vandalized, well, I’m sure that ticked off a lot of people.

Disney purposefully made him into a giant pain, then wonders why there’s a sizable group that doesn’t like him. He even ruined other Disney movies




 That franchise even took over episodes of Kim Possible, The Proud Family, Recess, and American Dragon Jake Long.

I like Stitch and all, but I completely understand why others hate him.


----------



## Cabius

supernova said:


> as a New York'er...



EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE NOW!


----------



## go oilers go

I only have 277 gems...would it be better to get Pleakley now, or wait for the next premium character.  I won't be buying gems or paying money to get the characters.  Thoughts?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Touch and go with drop rates.  I'm trying to get Peter Pan to 10, but am very early in the 9 stage.  Pooh isn't all that quick for me, either.  Early stages of 8.
> 
> As for the Fairy Godmother, I did wind up getting four of her ear hats through chests.



My pans at level 8 and about 1/3 of the way to 9, so won’t have to worry about leveling for awhile.

Pooh’s a different story. Think he dropped the 3 ears I needed this morning, so he’s ready for level 9. Gonna have to hold a few days and level him overnight. Might as well use all his collectors to finish up the Pooh Quest I’ve been ignoring.

Fairy Godmothers hat drops have been awful! At 5/10, but finished collecting the other 2 items this morning. I have 6 silver chests, so hopefully they’ll return some.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Completing "follow the bread crumbs" brings a 2hr event task "try and free stitch" which drops his "ugly duckling book" tokens (total of 35 needed), so this unlock will be similar to pooh.

Upgrading Nani to level to brings a 2hr non-event task "work at her part time job"


----------



## supernova

Welcoming the Fairy Godmother earns us 12 gems for completing the set (again), and starts with a joint 2 hour task with Cinderella at the carousel.


----------



## Aces86

Wasting time with Mickey putting him on a longer task when I just realized he could’ve been collecting the surf board if I had his pirate costume on instead of his sorcerer one. Dang it!


----------



## karmstr112

Will the Coconut Smoothie stand and the pawpsicle stand give EC or magic during the event?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I already have a Pawpsicle stand- it doesn’t indicate Event Currency. Can’t imagine getting another one would be different. The card for the Coconut Smoothie doesn’t show event currency either.


----------



## karmstr112

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I already have a Pawpsicle stand- it doesn’t indicate Event Currency. Can’t imagine getting another one would be different. The card for the Coconut Smoothie doesn’t show event currency either.


Thanks!


----------



## supernova

Fairy Godmother at level two doesn't have any new task.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Got Nani already which is nice - and only a 6 minute welcome timer, which is very nice with so many characters. Pretty sure I won't get enough gems to get all of them, but that's all right. I care much less about this franchise than Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Completing Try and save Stitch brings another 2hr event task for Nani "Fine Mr. Bubbles" and the Ugly Duckling book token the task for them are:

Nani - Help Stitch (4h)
Pleakley - Fix The Hovercraft (4h)
Angel - Challenge the Bot (4h)
Cobra Bubbles - Aim with Precision (4h)
Jumba - Correct the Programming - (4h)
Lilo - Save A Friend (4h)

Upgrading Pleakley to lvl 3 brings a 4h event task "Listen to the live feed" which also drops the ugly duckling book


----------



## ISmellBeef

Just welcomed Nani... The events always start at 12AM here in the Japan time zone which sucks.

So far I love it... I can't wait to welcome Lilo and Stitch of course


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> Wasting time with Mickey putting him on a longer task when I just realized he could’ve been collecting the surf board if I had his pirate costume on instead of his sorcerer one. Dang it!



I did the same thing this morning.  

I finally have Nani but this definitely didn't help.


----------



## luther10

This event has the best boss fight action ever... wow... Totally exceeded my expectations...


----------



## mikegood2

Do we have a good idea what the premium characters/attractions are going to be for the event?

I’m trying to figure out if I’m gonna have enough gems to get everything, or want to consider purchasing something. I currently have 420 gems will have 12 more with Fairy Godmother, and make 4 a day. I already got Pleakley for the 200 gems. Should I have enough gems to purchase the likely premium character and attraction and if it's enough, could I also get the float? If I should have enough, I'll probably just buy the float. If not, I might get the float with gems and consider buying the character/attraction combo.


----------



## hopemax

Usually its:

Premium #1: 200 gems
Float: 50 gems
Premium #2: 250 gems
Premium Building: 150 gems

Total: 650 gems


----------



## Chrisvee

SunDial said:


> Have fun.   Expect a little larger crowds than normal because this weekend is the Star Wars half marathon weekend.


thank you but ugh to the crowds


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Usually its:
> 
> Premium #1: 200 gems
> Float: 50 gems
> Premium #2: 250 gems
> Premium Building: 150 gems
> 
> Total: 650 gems



Thanks, looks like I should have enough gems to get everything. Usually like to “help out” the developers and buy one, very occasionally two, each event but don’t want to for this event. After the great Pooh event, this feels like to much of a reach for an event and not enough time between them.

Also, anyone notice that Tinker Bell collects one of Peakley's items, but for some reason the job doesn’t offer EC? Always seemed strange when they do that, especially if some of their other jobs do.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Finishing "Find Mr. Bubbles" timewalls at the next task Welcome Cobra Bubbles. Time to grind tokens & event currency for leveling.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Yes, my thumbs are having a hell of a time tapping on those stupid things.  Come to think of it, as a New York'er, the only fingers that work fairly well are my middle ones...


Today was a rough day.  Couldn't get in to any of the classes I need, just a billion wait lists. Wasted all day for nothing...and then I saw this.  Here's a virtual hug from very far away.


----------



## Windwaker4444

UmmYeahOk said:


> Stitch Live is better at Paris than at WDW (if they even still have it) It was held outside and only in one language.
> 
> You seriously need to see the first movie if you haven’t. It’s very cute, one of Disney’s best. The reason I feel that Stitch gets hate is due to what Disney did with him. He had three direct to video movies, Stitch Has A Glitch, Stitch! (Which explains the two animated series) and Leeroy and Stitch (which uses characters from the previous movie and TV series) Disney, like most networks, loved to marathon their best properties, so the TV show stole many good time slots away. I personally liked the program, but also felt like it was way too much, and stopped watching. I feel that he, and other marathons like him, is what led to the death of Toon Disney.
> 
> He didn’t just dominate your TV. His presence was everywhere Disney, and not in a good way. If their website resulted in a 404, instead of “page not found,” Stitch was accused of eating the page. If a ride broke down, Stitch was blamed for that too. A WDW fan favorite Extra Terrorestrial Alien Encounter was severely dumbed down for Stitch, in hopes parents would stop complaining that the park traumatized their child. Sadly, I felt that even that version was too scary for my toddler. I wanted her to like Stitch, so she never got a chance to ride it. And then there was the time that attraction first opened, for one day only, Stitch toilet papered the castle and wrote Stitch Was Here all over it. For being rehabilitated, his “badness level” was still pretty high. WDW is a place that, for many, people only go once in a lifetime. They save up for years. So to show up, clogging up main street to admire the magnificent castle, only to discover that it had been vandalized, well, I’m sure that ticked off a lot of people.
> 
> Disney purposefully made him into a giant pain, then wonders why there’s a sizable group that doesn’t like him. He even ruined other Disney movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That franchise even took over episodes of Kim Possible, The Proud Family, Recess, and American Dragon Jake Long.
> 
> I like Stitch and all, but I completely understand why others hate him.


Funny when Ariel through a starfish at him.  I'd never seen those clips.  Thanks.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Today was a rough day.  Couldn't get in to any of the classes I need, just a billion wait lists. Wasted all day for nothing...and then I saw this.  Here's a virtual hug from very far away.



So sorry you had such a bad day.  I hope you are somehow able to get into the classes you need.


----------



## supernova

After her first task with Cinderella, the Fairy Godmother has a four hour task to spread magic around.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Finishing "Find Mr. Bubbles" timewalls at the next task Welcome Cobra Bubbles. Time to grind tokens & event currency for leveling.


The whole reason I never bother wasting gems on speeding up tasks to blow through story line quests, right there.


----------



## Morana

How do we find out if any of the characters I have sent home can gain event currency? Don’t want to have someone sitting there that can help out!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Morana said:


> How do we find out if any of the characters I have sent home can gain event currency? Don’t want to have someone sitting there that can help out!






supernova said:


> Had to return every character to the game and then sorted through one by one.  Here's what I'm seeing:
> Bo Peep (also collects for Pleakey)
> Jesse (also collects nets... so far)
> Buzz
> Hamm
> Will Turner + Elizabeth Swan
> Mike (also with Celia)
> Sully
> Boo
> EVE
> Beast (also with Cogsworth)
> Belle
> Lumiere
> Cogsworth (also with Beast)
> Mrs. Potts (also collects two items for Pleakey)
> Chip
> Gaston
> Mickey (also collects for Nani)
> Minnie
> Goofy (also collects for Nani)
> Daisy
> Prince Charming
> 
> View attachment 317708


----------



## Morana

Thank you!


----------



## Blosiom

well i would be making progress except my game won't load this morning and if it does goes in extremely slow, slow motion so you can't get anything done. Add in waking up tired when i have to go to work. Makes me wish i could go back to bed. Going to be one of those days i can tell.


----------



## Morana

Why did I choose to upgrade Beast (24 hours) when I’m close to getting Nani?? *facepalm*


----------



## supernova

Fairy Godmother at level 3 has a one-hour "Find Others to Help" task.

Godmother, Pleakey and Nani all at 3.  So far so good on this event.  Although Pooh started off simple too...


----------



## galaxygirl76

go oilers go said:


> I only have 277 gems...would it be better to get Pleakley now, or wait for the next premium character.  I won't be buying gems or paying money to get the characters.  Thoughts?


I went back and forth on it for a few hours and eventually decided to get him because he helps out a lot in the beginning stages of the event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> So sorry you had such a bad day.  I hope you are somehow able to get into the classes you need.


Thanks for that.    I guess  that just leaves me more time to play.  Lots and lots of time......


----------



## Windwaker4444

Got off to a slow start but here are my stats to start off the day.
Pleakley at 2
Nani at 3
1 book so far

I think I've lost my ability to tap properly.  Every single time I try to tap a frog, I seem to tap every building/character in the vicinity without actually getting the frog.  Then there are the chests.  The chests that now only give me Hanging Lanterns and giant blue cakes, because evidently I have no timing.  Sure hope one day we have the option to skip that and just have it be random again.  If not, my kids will never get to ride Splash Mountain...although, they can eat a lot of blue cakes under a billion lanterns.  Hope Merlin isn't diabetic.

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Fairy Godmother at level 3 has a one-hour "Find Others to Help" task.
> 
> Godmother, Pleakey and Nani all at 3.  So far so good on this event.  Although Pooh started off simple too...


Kinda torn on Fairy Godmother.  Since she is permanent content, I wonder if I should have Cinderella/Prince working on event currency instead.  Your updates are great, it's helping me decide if I'm going to wait or not.  Keep'em coming.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Since Fairy Godmother has tokens that appear in bronze and silver chests, you might be better off keeping her maxed out on tokens so fewer options appear in the slot machine phase.


----------



## silly.old.bear

I got a Gaston statue from the BatB legendary chest on the calendar. What did everyone else get? 

(These new chest spins leave me paralyzed... I just keep watching it spin, afraid to click!!)


----------



## Acer

Stupid seeds. I tried tapping a frog and hit not one but two seeds  Grrrr
1-5 1000 ec and 4 nets and hermit crab cases
6-50 800 and 4
51-100 600 and 3
Then it scales down to 300 and 1 for last tier


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

silly.old.bear said:


> I got a Gaston statue from the BatB legendary chest on the calendar. What did everyone else get?
> 
> (These new chest spins leave me paralyzed... I just keep watching it spin, afraid to click!!)


I got nothing. 

I selected the daily award then my game froze on the chest screen before I could open it. I kept clicking the chest, but it wouldn't open. So, I got absolutely nothing. I'm happy I have all of the characters though so it didn't upset me that much.


----------



## Blosiom

i got gaston in the BaTB chest but he's useless until level 3 to the looks of things.


----------



## Aces86

silly.old.bear said:


> I got a Gaston statue from the BatB legendary chest on the calendar. What did everyone else get?
> 
> (These new chest spins leave me paralyzed... I just keep watching it spin, afraid to click!!)



Chessboard. Ugh. Really wanted mrs Potts or belles gown since those are the only things I’m missing.


----------



## LindseyJo22

silly.old.bear said:


> I got a Gaston statue from the BatB legendary chest on the calendar. What did everyone else get?
> 
> (These new chest spins leave me paralyzed... I just keep watching it spin, afraid to click!!)



I am starting to really dislike them - the first few times, it seemed like it was somewhat predictable. The last chests I've opened seem like they're just random, and they're only giving you the illusion of choice.  Not enjoying it at all :/


----------



## Quellman

go oilers go said:


> I only have 277 gems...would it be better to get Pleakley now, or wait for the next premium character.  I won't be buying gems or paying money to get the characters.  Thoughts?



Not sure if someone responded to you.  I would think that based on the initial pacing you should be ok not getting Pleakley.  As long as you have other characters that can help out with the tokens.  I saw this because the first characters token drops are more frequent, common.  The later characters may be rare or uncommon, so having an extra character to do collections would be useful as time begins to run out.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Since Fairy Godmother has tokens that appear in bronze and silver chests, you might be better off keeping her maxed out on tokens so fewer options appear in the slot machine phase.


That does make sense.  But with my stupid inability to click on anything worthwhile, at this point I'll take a wand. There isn't much of anything else worthwhile for me except character tokens.


----------



## Pocahontas618

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> I selected the daily award then my game froze on the chest screen before I could open it. I kept clicking the chest, but it wouldn't open. So, I got absolutely nothing. I'm happy I have all of the characters though so it didn't upset me that much.


Strange, that’s exactly what happened to me. Never received the legendary chest when I reloaded.


----------



## ISmellBeef

I have no BatB characters and what did I get? Some palace ...
Lately my chests just give me garbage


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Got off to a slow start but here are my stats to start off the day.
> Pleakley at 2
> Nani at 3
> 1 book so far
> 
> I think I've lost my ability to tap properly.  Every single time I try to tap a frog, I seem to tap every building/character in the vicinity without actually getting the frog.  Then there are the chests.  The chests that now only give me Hanging Lanterns and giant blue cakes, because evidently I have no timing.  Sure hope one day we have the option to skip that and just have it be random again.  If not, my kids will never get to ride Splash Mountain...although, they can eat a lot of blue cakes under a billion lanterns.  Hope Merlin isn't diabetic.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Same here.  I can't catch the frogs or tap on anything really good in those stupid chests.



silly.old.bear said:


> I got a Gaston statue from the BatB legendary chest on the calendar. What did everyone else get?
> 
> (These new chest spins leave me paralyzed... I just keep watching it spin, afraid to click!!)



I got a creperie.  Not horrible since I didn't already have it (and I got the characters during the event).  But nothing amazing either.  Could be worse though.


----------



## Cabius

I got a concession stand. I was hoping for a character (I still need Gaston, Beast, and Mrs Potts), but no dice. 

At least with the new slot machine mechanism, I feel disappointed with myself instead of mad at the game? Yay?


----------



## hopemax

Yeah, yesterday's chests I felt like I did a good job getting what I wanted.  Today, it didn't seem to match up.  At least I didn't need any BatB premium content.  I was trying to click on concessions I didn't have.  I got the Gaston Statue and Bakery (which I already had).


----------



## FoodLover

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> I selected the daily award then my game froze on the chest screen before I could open it. I kept clicking the chest, but it wouldn't open. So, I got absolutely nothing. I'm happy I have all of the characters though so it didn't upset me that much.



Same here. I was hoping for Belle’s dress, since that’s the only thing I’m missing from BatB. Oh well.


----------



## lmmatooki

Acer said:


> Stupid seeds. I tried tapping a frog and hit not one but two seeds  Grrrr
> 1-5 1000 ec and 4 nets and hermit crab cases
> 6-50 800 and 4
> 51-100 600 and 3
> Then it scales down to 300 and 1 for last tier


Same...


----------



## lmmatooki

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> I selected the daily award then my game froze on the chest screen before I could open it. I kept clicking the chest, but it wouldn't open. So, I got absolutely nothing. I'm happy I have all of the characters though so it didn't upset me that much.


I also had the same thing happen to me.


----------



## aussiebill10

My legendary chest also froze but exiting out going back in and clicked on attractions nothing new there clicked concessions and a crossaint stand was waiting to be placed so guess that’s what I got as all my other concessions are in place


----------



## supernova

I got some dumb wishing well from my chest today.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I got the Beauty and the Beast restaurant I refused to buy the first time around.

I was hypnotized by the flashing too...chose what I wanted the most, assumed I wouldn't get it, and then got lucky.


----------



## Quellman

these seed things are hard to find. Thanks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Was traveling yesterday so a bit behind 0 got Nani and she is doing her first task now

Clicked on one of the seeds when trying to click on one of the voodoo dolls - between the seeds, voodoo dolls, and frogs jumping around it is a bit much going on

On the plus side, the Stitch parade float is pretty cute


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Acer said:


> Stupid seeds. I tried tapping a frog and hit not one but two seeds  Grrrr
> 1-5 1000 ec and 4 nets and hermit crab cases
> 6-50 800 and 4
> 51-100 600 and 3
> Then it scales down to 300 and 1 for last tier



Thanks for posting - anyone know the re-spawn rate?  Looks like 10 at a time so I am guess either 2 or 4 hours (usually if only 1 hour it is only 8 max  at a time)


----------



## Mattimation

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I got the Beauty and the Beast restaurant I refused to buy the first time around.
> 
> I was hypnotized by the flashing too...chose what I wanted the most, assumed I wouldn't get it, and then got lucky.



I also got what I clicked on in the BatB chest - Chip! I was sure I wouldn't, since the only pattern I've noticed in my game is it's always an available token. No matter what I click on in Bronze or Silver chests, I get a token. That's definitely not a bad thing with this many characters to get and level up - just what I've noticed. Obviously that couldn't have happened with the Platinum chest, since there were no tokens to get, but I figured it was truly random and not actually tied to what you click on.


----------



## McCoy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for posting - anyone know the re-spawn rate?  Looks like 10 at a time so I am guess either 2 or 4 hours (usually if only 1 hour it is only 8 max  at a time)


Four hours as best I can tell, but should be able to confirm in about an hour. Someone else can probably confirm before then though.


----------



## aussiebill10

Yeah the leader board going to be pretty congested with 10
I originally found 6 and was like 2,000th then 9 and 600th then found a 10th and equal 1st


----------



## empresslilly

McCoy said:


> Four hours as best I can tell, but should be able to confirm in about an hour. Someone else can probably confirm before then though.


I can confirm it's every 4 hours.


----------



## mmmears

I still don't have the seeds...


----------



## JamesGarvey

10 x 4 hours is the respawn.


----------



## aussiebill10

Just checked leader on 19 I’m still at 10 should be seeing them soon


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I still don't have the seeds...


Nor do you deserve them.


----------



## Cabius

JamesGarvey said:


> 10 x 4 hours is the respawn.



Am I right in thinking it’s 4 hours *from the time that you clicked the first item in the last batch* and not, every 4 hours in the hour?

My new batch spawned between 2:15-2:20, when I assumed they would pop up right at 2:00. The top person on my leaderboard jumped from 10 to 20 about 5 minutes before my batch showed up.

That does change the calculus a little bit if so.


----------



## LindseyJo22

The seeds and frogs together are driving me nuts - I had an area where both were all together and it was just crazy.  

And of course I send Beast on his 12 hr long quest when the special popup comes up - not realizing he could be doing something way more useful and actually trying to get a character item.  At least I got a briefcase in one of my chests earlier


----------



## empresslilly

Cabius said:


> Am I right in thinking it’s 4 hours *from the time that you clicked the first item in the last batch* and not, every 4 hours in the hour?


Yes, that's been my experience.


----------



## LeCras

The chest reward is decided when you take your finger off the screen, not when you first touch it. You can actually leave your finger there and remove it when you see the item you want. Not sure if that helps, but still.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Nor do you deserve them.



Thank you!  I hate these tapper things.  

Apparently I had to reload the game to get them.  I had a feeling that was the "issue" but did everything I could to delay it as long as possible.  Sadly it seems that when I use my phone camera it uses enough memory that I have to reload my game when I get back to it, and that's what happened.  So I'm getting them now.  It was much better when I didn't have to worry about accidentally tapping them.


----------



## tasmith1993

I got the BATB parade float in my platinum chest. Not the best but I’ll take it. I was hoping for Be Our Guest restaurant. 

It would be nice if we got a couple of these chests per month but I doubt that will happen

Maybe once I have all the characters (just need Wall-E) I’ll save up and actually try to get the stuff I’m missing from past events. I have all the characters, just missing various buildings/rides, concessions, and most of the parade floats


----------



## Lindz101

lmmatooki said:


> I also had the same thing happen to me.


Same for me


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Thank you!  I hate these tapper things.
> 
> Apparently I had to reload the game to get them.  I had a feeling that was the "issue" but did everything I could to delay it as long as possible.  Sadly it seems that when I use my phone camera it uses enough memory that I have to reload my game when I get back to it, and that's what happened.  So I'm getting them now.  It was much better when I didn't have to worry about accidentally tapping them.


Those flip phones really do have poor battery life, huh?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay, what are the seeds?  I have no idea what anyone is on about, because I never got a message about them.

EDIT:  Rebooted the game.  Stupid Onions with legs!!!  Those are NOT seeds!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I missed out on BatB event as it was before I started playing, so I was hoping for a character today.  Instead I got the parade float - essentially useless as I have none of the characters.  Furthermore it is now my ONLY event parade float as I never buy them...thanks for breaking my trend!

Aladdin characters were super useful last event.  Now that I have no BatB characters I'll get to see just how much I struggle without that added boost of EC and extra characters to help with tokens.

Event status:
Nani - lvl 2 ready for 3
Pleakley - lvl 2 one communicator away from 3
Mr. Bubbles - still need 2 flowers, 8 briefcases, 9 ear hats
Stitch - now have 4 books - no longer working on this until after I have Mr. Bubbles
Frogs - maxed out on nets at 8, but 0 containers
Seeds - tied with everyone on my top 50 at 20 seeds

Non-Event status:
Wendy - still need 18 yarn balls and 10 ears to welcome
Fairy Godmother - still need 6 ear to welcome (not really working on this now)
Shere Khan - still need 3 ears to welcome


----------



## LeiaSOS13

LeCras said:


> The chest reward is decided when you take your finger off the screen, not when you first touch it. You can actually leave your finger there and remove it when you see the item you want. Not sure if that helps, but still.


I'm putting this observation to the test on my next chest!  I have a platinum chest that should finish up tomorrow morning and I'd really like to get Splash Mountain, Mad Tea Party, Fantasmic, or the new flower Lei concession (this might be my top pick if this trick works just because it will give me EC)


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Those flip phones really do have poor battery life, huh?



I don't think you want to hear my opinion on android phones.


----------



## littlebearfan

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, what are the seeds?  I have no idea what anyone is on about, because I never got a message about them.
> 
> EDIT:  Rebooted the game.  Stupid Onions with legs!!!  Those are NOT seeds!



I think of carrot tops with legs!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Characters for the Event:

Nani - collecting for 4
Pleakely - collecting for 5
Cobra Bubbles - I have the coin and the flowers, 9/16 brief cases, 8/15 ears

3/35 books - maybe I'll get more as I sleep tonight.  

Personally I feel very torn between getting the books and getting the characters, because the books help you to get Stitch.  It's that Catch 22 thing.


----------



## aussiebill10

Man trying to track down that 10th seed driving me crazy
Also I’m missing out on extra bronze chests as it keeps saying check connection to play video


----------



## LindseyJo22

AJGolden1013 said:


> Personally I feel very torn between getting the books and getting the characters, because the books help you to get Stitch. It's that Catch 22 thing.



Me too - I used my gems to get the float, because I like having them - but now don't have enough for Pleakely, so I'm torn between trying to get Stitch stuff and trying to welcome the next person so hopefully they can be useful and I can have more people to do all of the things.


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> Characters for the Event:
> 
> Nani - collecting for 4
> Pleakely - collecting for 5
> Cobra Bubbles - I have the coin and the flowers, 9/16 brief cases, 8/15 ears
> 
> 3/35 books - maybe I'll get more as I sleep tonight.
> 
> Personally I feel very torn between getting the books and getting the characters, because the books help you to get Stitch.  It's that Catch 22 thing.



Character first.  In every event there are times when we are waiting for stuff to unlock.  That's when we collect the books.  It worked for Pooh.  The next characters don't unlock for 7 days.  We'll probably finish with this round of stuff in 3-4 days leaving a couple of days to do nothing but collect books and upgrade characters.


----------



## Chrisvee

dear god I hate these chests


----------



## FBWAUT

Chrisvee said:


> dear god I hate these chests


So much this.


----------



## mmmears

Welcoming Mr. Bubbles now.  I only have Nani at L2 so I guess I need to level her up next.


----------



## pooh'smate

When you send someone home do they stop earning potions at a certain point until you collect them or are they continually earning?


----------



## pugprincess

I wasn't playing during the BatB event, and the free chest we got gave me... a decoration. Sighhh.

I don't have enough gems to buy anything other than the parade float for this event (I spent them all during the Winnie the Pooh event!). Not sure if I want to spend real money, but Pleakely is tempting... I might just see how I progress over the next few days. Only just welcomed Nani though.


----------



## supernova

pooh'smate said:


> When you send someone home do they stop earning potions at a certain point until you collect them or are they continually earning?


Everyone sent home collectively works towards magic.   Once the time limit has been reached, you have to collect the magic at the top of the hub across from the castle.  Once you do, the countdown towards magic starts up again.


----------



## Busybee46

There seem to be fewer characters to work on collecting the tokens for the frogs? It seems to be a very slow process, especially now Cobra Bubbles needs 5 flowers. I am finding that it seems like there is far too much going on at once, I now have a mishmash of BATB characters that all need levelling up and don't have all the characters etc needed to help get their tokens, as well as Fairy Godmother, Nani and co, frogs, seeds to tap - maybe if you have been waiting around with nothing to do it seems ok, but this is coming over as more stressful than WtP, with a lot of this or that decisions to make at each round of task setting! It does seem to have been an action packed first 36 hours. And I don't like the new chest game, that's stressful too, as now it is MY fault if I don't get what I wish for. I prefer blaming the interns... plus side - the free Stitch animation is ace!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well, time to call it a tonight.  Today was so lovely, I abandoned Stitch for awhile in favor of the park (don't tell the interns or Supernova for that matter!).  

Anyways, here is where I ended:
Nani and Pleakley at lv 3
Bubbles - 4 briefcases, 8 ears
Books 2 (not trying for them right now)
EC little over 5k

Tried the trick on the chests regarding when you remove your finger and it did not work for me.  I give up.  I throw in the towel on the chests.  No more going  crazy trying to find a trick in vain.  Now I know why I never come out ahead in Vegas.  I have terrible gambling luck.

Anyone still awake...have a great night and don't let the evil chests drive you insane.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

aussiebill10 said:


> Man trying to track down that 10th seed driving me crazy
> Also I’m missing out on extra bronze chests as it keeps saying check connection to play video



Sometimes I find force closing the game and restarting it will reset where the tapper items are and mak s them easier to find that last one as it makes bed it to another spot


----------



## Aces86

aussiebill10 said:


> Man trying to track down that 10th seed driving me crazy
> Also I’m missing out on extra bronze chests as it keeps saying check connection to play video



This happens to me randomly for gems! Ugh


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcoming Cobra Bubbles gives a 4h event quest with Nani "Discuss the situation", upgrading to level 2 brings a 2h non event quest "Do Some Recon"


----------



## hopemax

Oh, am I ahead for once.  (Actually, twice I was ahead with Alice at one point.)  I was able to Welcome Cobra Bubbles last night in my IOS game.  When I woke up to go to the bathroom, I set off the 4 hour task for Nani & Cobra Bubbles. So it finished when I woke up.

Next up is:

Build Lilo's House:  5000 EC 2 hours construction
Cobra Bubbles has a 10 hr task to confirm robot sighting.  This is a Pink background task, so it will need to get done to progress (although I think you could probably wait to do it overnight without disrupting the House storyline)

Cobra Bubbles also has a 2 hr yellow background task.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Has anyone sent Beast out on his 12hour? Any point in doing so? I think hes much better needed to collect the briefcase


----------



## JamesGarvey

Sazzafraz said:


> Has anyone sent Beast out on his 12hour? Any point in doing so? I think hes much better needed to collect the briefcase



Probably wait til the event quest time walls waiting for angel while having the event characters work on Stitch tokens.


----------



## aussiebill10

I sent him on 12 hr job overnight that led to another task not sure how long it was but now he is having a discussion with Cogsworth
Have 11/16 both items so nearly there as had few drop from chests 
Funny how I want bronze ones and keep getting Gold and Silvers


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sazzafraz said:


> Has anyone sent Beast out on his 12hour? Any point in doing so? I think hes much better needed to collect the briefcase



I did - just a bunch of EC and then he has a 4 hour task after that

To be honest I am so far ahead on chests vs ear hat I could afford to have him not working on chests


----------



## hopemax

So Lilo's House finished building and I collected the Scrumps.  No new tasks popped up, so it looks like that Cobra Bubbles 10 hour quest is necessary.  At this point in the day, people will probably still wait until overnight (unless they plan to be up late).  But if you are still working on collecting tokens to welcome, you might as well start the 10 hour task as quickly as it makes sense.

I think the post-12 hour task for Beast was a 4 hour task.


----------



## mikegood2

WOW, that’s a nice feature I’ve never noticed before! Wonder if it was added in the last update?

If you have a character visiting home a they can collect items, the game now puts them first in visiting home screen and the character also has a Drops Token(s) badge next to their picture. 

Hopefully it does the same to trophy characters for the next Golden Trophies mini event!


----------



## hopemax

^ That feature is new to this update.


----------



## JamesGarvey

for a little more detail, completing "Discuss the situation" gives Orange Bubbles (lvl 2) a 10h event quest "Confirm the sighting" and a Scrump tapper event quest (5 x 3hr respawn for a total of 15) and a 2h non-event quest "Do Some Recon"


----------



## hopemax

Also, for those complaining about the lack of characters who have tasks for the cages/nets.  Once Lilo's House is finished, Nani will gain a 1 hr task for cages.  Cobra Bubbles also has a 1 hr task for nets but I wasn't paying attention to see if that opened up with the house or if he had it previously.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sometimes I find force closing the game and restarting it will reset where the tapper items are and mak s them easier to find that last one as it makes bed it to another spot


I've done this before.  It really does work, especially if they have scattered a bit.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Also, for those complaining about the lack of characters who have tasks for the cages/nets.  Once Lilo's House is finished, Nani will gain a 1 hr task for cages.  Cobra Bubbles also has a 1 hr task for nets but I wasn't paying attention to see if that opened up with the house or if he had it previously.


That's good news.  Collecting for flowers is really holding me up.  

Side note...for those of us who do not know the movie very well, is Cobra Bubbles a good guy or a bad guy?


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's good news.  Collecting for flowers is really holding me up.
> 
> Side note...for those of us who do not know the movie very well, is Cobra Bubbles a good guy or a bad guy?



He is a good guy, but it isn't obvious until the end of the movie.  He's the social worker assigned to Lilo & Nani, so he is "scary" to them because they don't want Lilo to be put in foster care.  However, he is also ex-CIA who was involved with Roswell, so he is well-versed on rogue aliens, and agrees to keep an eye on the family, including Stitch.


----------



## mikegood2

What’s required to make Lilos house available? Is it finishing bubbles 4 hour job?

@hopemax your making me feel like I’m really far behind


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> What’s required to make Lilos house available? Is it finishing bubbles 4 hour job?
> 
> @hopemax your making me feel like I’m really far behind



Yes, the 4 hour joint task between Cobra Bubbles and Nani.

I'm sure, we'll all be in the same place on Thursday...anxiously awaiting the unlocking of Angel and Jumba because we're bored and completed all the other tasks.

In 4 hours, I'll be done with the 10 hr task and be able to post what's next.

In the BatB tasks, after Beast finishes his 4 hour task, he and Cogsworth have a 6 hr joint task.  It's not the same 6 hour joint task that earns briefcases...


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mega nitpick here, but i wish the wandering seeds yielded event currency when collected instead of magic.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> He is a good guy, but it isn't obvious until the end of the movie.  He's the social worker assigned to Lilo & Nani, so he is "scary" to them because they don't want Lilo to be put in foster care.  However, he is also ex-CIA who was involved with Roswell, so he is well-versed on rogue aliens, and agrees to keep an eye on the family, including Stitch.


Thank you.  He looks a little mean so I wan't sure.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thank you.  He looks a little mean so I wan't sure.


He looks like Mr. T in a mob boss suit!

is Pleakley well animated compared to the movie? His toothless grin in his level up animation is just CREEPY.


----------



## hopemax

Step 4 in the BatB task progression is a 12 hr task for Cogsworth.

After the 10 hr task for Cobra Bubbles, he and Nani have a 4 hr joint task.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I foolishly sent Mr. Bubbles off on his 10hr quest as soon as it was available because I mistakenly thought it said 1hr.  Now he's not going to finish until the middle of the night.  Furthermore, I forgot to level him up to lvl 2 before sending him off... On the plus side I'm at 8 books, and should get my 9th before bed.  So I should have all 35 by the time Angel and Jumba become available.

Anyone else ready to build Lilo's house except for a lack of EC??  I'm at 4190, so hopefully I'll get it built tomorrow.  This is making me concerned though on how tight EC might be during this event since I have no BatB characters.  I usually don't level anyone up above lvl 5 or 6, and the later characters usually don't even get that high.  I might have to be more careful this time though and wait until I'm forced to level characters up.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Built and already back up to 3k EC, i do have Pleakley though, so take from that what you will.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

JamesGarvey said:


> Built and already back up to 3k EC, i do have Pleakley though, so take from that what you will.


I have Pleakley too.  Though I must admit the last two evenings I had folks off on the last set of 1hr tasks before I was going to put them off on longer tasks before bed, and then fell asleep...  So I had two low earning overnights, which definitely makes a difference too.  Plus I can't play as often as I'd like during the week - silly thing called work!


----------



## hopemax

I was only about 30 EC short when I got the prompt to build it.  So I had Goofy and Jessie do a couple rounds of their 6 min, 7 EC tasks.  I also have Pleakley.  I am currently back up to 2200.

For Pooh:  building #1 cost 5000, building #2 cost 10,000 and building #3 cost 15,000.  So I think we should keep those numbers in mind when we are upgrading characters and saving EC.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> For Pooh:  building #1 cost 5000, building #2 cost 10,000 and building #3 cost 15,000.  So I think we should keep those numbers in mind when we are upgrading characters and saving EC.



That's a very good reminder.  Which level do you think is "enough" to keep the game going?  I always have trouble figuring out where to take them.  Oh, and thanks so much for posting what's coming up next.  I'm a bit behind you and it's very helpful.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> That's a very good reminder.  Which level do you think is "enough" to keep the game going?  I always have trouble figuring out where to take them.  Oh, and thanks so much for posting what's coming up next.  I'm a bit behind you and it's very helpful.



I usually get everyone up to 5, and then hold them until we get passed all the large purchases. The premium characters are usually cheap enough to continue beyond that, but for the others, I like to play it safe.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I usually get everyone up to 5, and then hold them until we get passed all the large purchases. The premium characters are usually cheap enough to continue beyond that, but for the others, I like to play it safe.



Thanks.  That's pretty much what I do, too.  I'll have my 3 characters at level 4 by the time I stop playing for the night.


----------



## AJGolden1013

8/35 books.  I feel like, when tomorrow comes, I need to just work on getting books, instead of the tasks, and then work on the tasks, although I KNOW that pretty soon I'm going to hit one of those walls, where ALL I'll be able to do is collect books.  Ugh, the frustrating dilemma of what to do first!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

AJGolden1013 said:


> 8/35 books.  I feel like, when tomorrow comes, I need to just work on getting books, instead of the tasks, and then work on the tasks, although I KNOW that pretty soon I'm going to hit one of those walls, where ALL I'll be able to do is collect books.  Ugh, the frustrating dilemma of what to do first!



I would do tasks, and then books. You need tasks done to progress once the next things are unlocked, whereas books aren’t actually needed until the last character. I held off with WTP and only sent characters on the 4 hour tasks overnight, I wasn’t behind anyone else in getting Pooh by doing it that way.


----------



## hopemax

hopemax said:


> Step 4 in the BatB task progression is a 12 hr task for Cogsworth.
> 
> After the 10 hr task for Cobra Bubbles, he and Nani have a 4 hr joint task.



Up early for me, watching Liege Bastogne Liege cycling race...

After the 4 hr joint task...

Nani (level 4) has a 4 hr task (Search for Lilo), and Cobra Bubbles has another 10 hour task (Scope out a Landing Zone).  It is also pink background, so required at some point.

Step 5 for BatB:  4 hr joint task for Lumiere and Cogsworth.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Step 5 for BatB:  4 hr joint task for Lumiere and Cogsworth.


Followed by a very similar joint task, but for six hours.


----------



## Gorechick

So I only have Beast and and now his missions have stalled because I don't have Cogsworth or any of the other BATB characters. I'm not spending money on a chest for the chance to not get him. Already got a dumb float instead of a character with the last chest I got.


----------



## hopemax

After the second 10 hour task finishes, Nani and Cobra Bubbles have a joint 6 hr task (Send Nani and Bubbles to strategize)

EDIT:  Woohoo last update.  Once the 6 hr task finishes...

WELCOME ANGEL

Book collection now commencing...


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> After the second 10 hour task finishes, Nani and Cobra Bubbles have a joint 6 hr task (Send Nani and Bubbles to strategize)
> 
> EDIT:  Woohoo last update.  Once the 6 hr task finishes...
> 
> WELCOME ANGEL
> 
> Book collection now commencing...



WOO HOO!!!  I'm on that 6 hour task now, so yay for book collecting being able to commence!!!!  

I'm currently at 10, so that's promising.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> After the second 10 hour task finishes, Nani and Cobra Bubbles have a joint 6 hr task (Send Nani and Bubbles to strategize)
> 
> EDIT:  Woohoo last update.  Once the 6 hr task finishes...
> 
> WELCOME ANGEL
> 
> Book collection now commencing...



Yay!  I'm right behind you.  They are almost done with the task, but I might not be up when they finish.  At least I can start collecting stuff tomorrow.  I'm having a hard time not leveling my 3 characters up.  So hard that I sent Peter Pan in to level up to 9 (meaning I can't level anyone else up for at least 16 hours).


----------



## supernova

Just when I thought nothing could be more boring or a bigger waste of time than the Aladdin festival side quests from the last event... what in the blue bloody hell is this nonsense about 10 and 12 hour tasks over a stupid book????  Why exactly did the interns feel the undying need to include this pure awfulness in this update?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Just when I thought nothing could be more boring or a bigger waste of time than the Aladdin festival side quests from the last event... what in the blue bloody hell is this nonsense about 10 and 12 hour tasks over a stupid book????  Why exactly did the interns feel the undying need to include this pure awfulness in this update?



Well, it’s just something else to do to enable those with BatB chatavymters to get more EC (and encourage those who don’t have them to buy legendary chests).  Isn’t part of main story and I’d rather it be fewer longer tasks than a ton of shorter ones they get in the way of main story tasks/take up more time tapping


----------



## ISmellBeef

supernova said:


> Just when I thought nothing could be more boring or a bigger waste of time than the Aladdin festival side quests from the last event... what in the blue bloody hell is this nonsense about 10 and 12 hour tasks over a stupid book????  Why exactly did the interns feel the undying need to include this pure awfulness in this update?


At least then event characters of the past can be useful...


----------



## Wdw1015

supernova said:


> Just when I thought nothing could be more boring or a bigger waste of time than the Aladdin festival side quests from the last event... what in the blue bloody hell is this nonsense about 10 and 12 hour tasks over a stupid book????  Why exactly did the interns feel the undying need to include this pure awfulness in this update?


Belle and Beast have a 24 hour quest too...


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm really behind in this event. Real life is keeping me busy so I just don't have the time to devote to this event. I haven't even welcomed Cobra yet but hopefully I might be able to get him within the next 4-6 hours.


----------



## Mattimation

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm really behind in this event. Real life is keeping me busy so I just don't have the time to devote to this event. I haven't even welcomed Cobra yet but hopefully I might be able to get him within the next 4-6 hours.



You should have enough time to catch up. I got the quest to welcome Angel this morning, and she's not available for 4 more days. I'd imagine the same will probably happen with Lilo next week.


----------



## tasmith1993

Just started Nani and bubbles on the last 6 hour task, then moving on to collecting books and leveling up my event characters.

I know a ton of people barely level their event characters up trying to get gems with extra EC, but I don’t have magic to spare to level them up after the event
I’m hoping to play enough to get a lot more EC this event so maybe I’ll still be able to get a decent amount of gems and do most of my leveling up


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Belle and Beast have a 24 hour quest too...


And all over a dumb book.  It's like the interns just took a bunch of long tasks and threw them in there for the sake of a side storyline.  Hated the Aladdin one, but this one is just ridiculous now.  Six hours for Lumiere and Cogsworth to argue over a book, and then another six hours to talk some more?


----------



## JamesGarvey

have time walled at Angel so my status is currently:

Nani: Level 6 (ready for 7)
Pleakley: Level 5 (Ready for 6)
Orange Bubbles: Level 6

Ugly Duckling Books: 5 of 35
Event Currency: 9429


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, it’s just something else to do to enable those with BatB chatavymters to get more EC (and encourage those who don’t have them to buy legendary chests).  Isn’t part of main story and I’d rather it be fewer longer tasks than a ton of shorter ones they get in the way of main story tasks/take up more time tapping


I get the general gist of why they do it.  But the creativity that went into this story line is pitiful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I get the general gist of why they do it.  But the creativity that went into this story line is pitiful.



I guess - Belle's interest in books was a pretty key point in the animated movie so. Personally I think it fits better than the Aladdin one where he had to plan an event or something.

Either way I see bigger things with the game to complain about


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess - Belle's interest in books was a pretty key point in the animated movie so. Personally I think it fits better than the Aladdin one where he had to plan an event or something.
> 
> Either way I see bigger things with the game to complain about


And for me, so far so good with the game.  I'd be OK with the event minus the side story.  Especially since they could be giving currency or tokens instead.

Although now that we all have a full three days before we can start on Angel, it's time to gather books (didn't have to change that from Pooh, I guess) and currency.


----------



## mmmears

I've got my 3 at level 5 now.  Thinking I'm going to try to hold off from leveling them up again unless it's necessary.  I have 12 of the 35 books for Stitch, so there's plenty to work on.  And my B&B characters seem to be behind (no big deal) so I have Cogs & Lum having an argument at the moment.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I've got my 3 at level 5 now.  Thinking I'm going to try to hold off from leveling them up again unless it's necessary.  I have 12 of the 35 books for Stitch, so there's plenty to work on.  And my B&B characters seem to be behind (no big deal) so I have Cogs & Lum having an argument at the moment.


That's what I plan on doing, too.  Normally I've tried to get the characters to 7, but with the last event I fell short of the 80 gems.  This time I've got Nani, Pleakey, and Cobra Bubbles at 5 and will just keep them there.  Using this strategy, I have 14,500 in event currency, and that's after building Lilo's house.  So far so good!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> That's what I plan on doing, too.  Normally I've tried to get the characters to 7, but with the last event I fell short of the 80 gems.  This time I've got Nani, Pleakey, and Cobra Bubbles at 5 and will just keep them there.  Using this strategy, I have 14,500 in event currency, and that's after building Lilo's house.  So far so good!



I'm only at 10K EC.  Behind already!


----------



## mikegood2

I’ve got:
Nani - Level 5 (ready for 6)
Pleakley - Level 5
Cobra - Level 5

8400 EC

Gonna keep on leveling my characters for another day or two and then save up flowers for Angel (?) or whomever the next character is.

Sure, having 80k at the end for gem conversion is nice, but character leveling is still fairly cheap. Nani and Bubbles are still under 1K, so it costs less than 1/2 a gem to level one of them. At level 5 Pleakley only costs 250 EC or 1/8 of a gem. So I prefer level the characters at the expense of a few gems. It bugs me more knowing that I’ve got characters who can collect items if I would just Level a character up.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Sure, having 80k at the end for gem conversion is nice, but character leveling is still fairly cheap. Nani and Bubbles are still under 1K, so it costs less than 1/2 a gem to level one of them. At level 5 Pleakley only costs 250 EC or 1/8 of a gem. So I prefer level the characters at the expense of a few gems. It bugs me more knowing that I’ve got characters who can collect items if I would just Level a character up.


True.  But sometimes it's nice to max out on a character's tokens to allow for better odds on tokens for new characters.  Still, we have three days to play around and see what works.  I know with Pooh and Snow White, even though currency totals were low (especially for gem characters), but after a while, even the 400 currency characters added up in the end, keeping me below the 80,000.


----------



## mmmears

`Plus some of us have so much magic that we don't know what to do with it.  So I guess I'd rather take a gem conversion when I can get it and then use magic to level the characters later on.  It does bug me, though, so I get what you mean.


----------



## Quellman

So Pleakly had finished his leveling up in the character book, but I didn't click on him to complete it, but was still able to send Nani to level up.  I thought this was weird. New feature, or bug?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> True.  But sometimes it's nice to max out on a character's tokens to allow for better odds on tokens for new characters.  Still, we have three days to play around and see what works.  I know with Pooh and Snow White, even though currency totals were low (especially for gem characters), but after a while, even the 400 currency characters added up in the end, keeping me below the 80,000.



Very true, and I do the same thing. I was thinking along the lines of having all the new characters ready to level but leaving them there for a few days. I know that’s a strategy that works well for some, but not for me. Drives me crazier. 

It’s funny, I’ve been fighting a cold the last few days, so I’ve just been resting at home trying to keep it from getting worse. I’d think with all the extra time I’ve been sitting around, I’d be doing better for the event. Instead, I feel like I’m farther behind than usual. Probably doesn’t help that my mind is working less than usual, which is really saying something, and I I’ve made more mistakes sending people out on jobs than usual.


----------



## JamesGarvey

So community opinion question, purely hypothetical.

In looking at the characters able to earn event currency and the number of useless characters, would you prefer/accept more characters able to earn EC even if it meant the totals for everything (welcoming, leveling, purchasing) increased accordingly?

I'm of three, yes three, minds on this. As a mostly endgame player, just having characters that currently feel useless do something, anything besides being sent home could at least entertain me a bit more and I'd be able to absorb the inflation rate. For mid tier players, I see the most chance to gain. If you lack the specific earlier event characters, you find yourself at a severe disadvantage. Diversifying which characters could assist them in being able to earn EC, even at decreased value, whereas right now they are missing out entirely. Starting players, however, would be screwed as its a steeper (l)earning curve and could be discouraging to beginners.

no real purpose to this, just random musings while time walled by the event that i figured would be fun to discuss.


----------



## AJGolden1013

At the current moment, I'm on the book quest, although I did just upgrade Cobra Bubbles to level 4 and Pleakley is ready for 6, but those darned flowers are rather difficult for me to gather, so I"m trying to keep a decent number of them for Angel.  I only need 16 more books, so that's promising.  I"m at nearly 11K EC.  So far this event is cute, but I liked the Pooh event better.


----------



## littlebearfan

Quellman said:


> So Pleakly had finished his leveling up in the character book, but I didn't click on him to complete it, but was still able to send Nani to level up.  I thought this was weird. New feature, or bug?



I’ve done that same thing before. And it was well before they introduced the Home feature. I remember thinking it would be a good way to get characters out of the way, but I never remembered to leave them alone!


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> At the current moment, I'm on the book quest, although I did just upgrade Cobra Bubbles to level 4 and Pleakley is ready for 6, but those darned flowers are rather difficult for me to gather, so I"m trying to keep a decent number of them for Angel.  I only need 16 more books, so that's promising.  I"m at nearly 11K EC.  So far this event is cute, but I liked the Pooh event better.



I agree.  I liked Pooh better, too, and I am one of the people who like the Lilo & Stitch movie.  As for those flowers, I agree they are tough to collect.   I'm going to work on stockpiling them and Stitch's book for now.

Anyone have a guess as to whether the next competition will be happiness or coins?  I'm voting for coins, personally, but that's because I'm biased since I always do better with that one.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> And all over a dumb book.  It's like the interns just took a bunch of long tasks and threw them in there for the sake of a side storyline.  Hated the Aladdin one, but this one is just ridiculous now.  Six hours for Lumiere and Cogsworth to argue over a book, and then another six hours to talk some more?


Sadly, I don't think it is all that far-fetched.  Belle did reteach Beast how to read using Romeo & Juliet in either the cut extended scene from the original movie or one of the sequels, I forget which.  It's rather adorable watching Beast try to pronounce the word two.  And given the antagonistic one-upmanship between Lumiere and Cogsworth, I find it totally believable that they'd go off and argue for 6 hours while the rest of the characters roll their eyes and wander off to be away from it all.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, as of this morning I’m only at 13/35 books and almost 12k EC. Hoping that I can play frequently while at work today to start saving up the EC... we’ll see how that goes though


----------



## empresslilly

JamesGarvey said:


> So community opinion question, purely hypothetical.
> 
> In looking at the characters able to earn event currency and the number of useless characters, would you prefer/accept more characters able to earn EC even if it meant the totals for everything (welcoming, leveling, purchasing) increased accordingly?
> 
> I'm of three, yes three, minds on this. As a mostly endgame player, just having characters that currently feel useless do something, anything besides being sent home could at least entertain me a bit more and I'd be able to absorb the inflation rate. For mid tier players, I see the most chance to gain. If you lack the specific earlier event characters, you find yourself at a severe disadvantage. Diversifying which characters could assist them in being able to earn EC, even at decreased value, whereas right now they are missing out entirely. Starting players, however, would be screwed as its a steeper (l)earning curve and could be discouraging to beginners.
> 
> no real purpose to this, just random musings while time walled by the event that i figured would be fun to discuss.


I've been playing since just after the Incredibles event.  I now have every available character and every attraction except the Zooptopia Racetrack.  I would very much like to see more characters involved in events earning EC, even if it's minimal amounts.  As long as it's in _addition _to the basic event storyline, it shouldn't harm newer players too much.  I've also long wanted to see cross-communication between groups -- Minnie having tea with a princess, or Pete comparing notes with Zurg, for example.  Logistically, they'd have to stick with early main storyline characters, but there's so much potential there.


----------



## mmmears

Friends, my chest tapping skills are so amazing that I was able to get a Coronian Sun Dial this morning as my gift.  I know you're all jealous.  You probably got something like a concession or Splash Mountain.  But it's ok.  If you keep trying I bet that you, too, can have a useless sundial decoration (or 10) in your own park someday.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Friends, my chest tapping skills are so amazing that I was able to get a Coronian Sun Dial this morning as my gift.  I know you're all jealous.  You probably got something like a concession or Splash Mountain.  But it's ok.  If you keep trying I bet that you, too, can have a useless sundial decoration (or 10) in your own park someday.



Don't like calling anyone a liar on a message board, but unless you have video evidence, I don’t believe you!!!

As many of us know the Corona Sun Dial is the White Whale of White Whales. Your post lacked the appropriate number of exploration points!!!, *bolded text*, colored text, larger text, or emojis   that properly illustrate excitement, makes me question the validity of your post.

If you truly got a Corona Sun Dial, than Congrats , but if you didn’t than your post was obviously a cry for help and/or attention.


----------



## Acer

Im actually either good at the chest game or it is random and they are making us think we have control. I never not get a cobra bubbles or pleakley token. I get fairy godmother as well

Anyway, 22/35 books
Nani at 7
Pleakley ready for 6
Cobra ready for 6
15,000 ec

The hardest thing is the flowers right now since I only have goofy on cages and he is on briefcase and surfboard duty for now


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Friends, my chest tapping skills are so amazing that I was able to get a Coronian Sun Dial this morning as my gift.  I know you're all jealous.  You probably got something like a concession or Splash Mountain.  But it's ok.  If you keep trying I bet that you, too, can have a useless sundial decoration (or 10) in your own park someday.


Well, see then that's what you're doing wrong.  You're concentrating on your chest tapping skills, when the diagram below clearly shows that the tapping points exist everywhere BUT the chest.


----------



## mikegood2

Acer said:


> Im actually either good at the chest game or it is random and they are making us think we have control. I never not get a cobra bubbles or pleakley token. I get fairy godmother as well
> 
> Anyway, 22/35 books
> Nani at 7
> Pleakley ready for 6
> Cobra ready for 6
> 15,000 ec
> 
> The hardest thing is the flowers right now since I only have goofy on cages and he is on briefcase and surfboard duty for now



I’d say your doing pretty good. Certainly better than me, but I’m realizing this cold I’ve been fighting had me more out of it this weekend than I though. More than a few times I'd check to see why my chest weren’t ready to find out I didn’t place any on the pedestal or I only did one. 

Anyway, 11/35 books
Nani ready for 7
Pleakley 6
Cobra ready for 6
12,400 ec

Took me a long time to finally welcome Fairy Godmother, But she should be ready for leve 5 soon.

Pooh - Level 9
Peter Pan - and hope I can level him to 9 before Angel arrives


----------



## JamesGarvey

I haven't collected for the wish event yet (I have 3 for a busy lumiere), anyone know the rewards? We getting milestones?


----------



## Cabius

No milestones.

Tier 1
1-50
1,500 EC
4+4 items

Tier 2
51-200
1,250 EC
4+4 items

Tier 3
201-400
1,000 EC
3+3 items

Tier 4
401-650
850 EC
3+3 items

Tier 5
651-1000
600 EC
2+2 items

And downhill from there...

I just triggered it w/ 22 items banked. I'm currently in 2nd, with a few others in the low 20s and the vast majority of the board in the 1-5 range.

But, since I'm flying to LAX tomorrow morning for a Disneyland trip, I will likely lose my position soon!


----------



## mmmears

I have Piglet going to L10, which is keeping me from upgrading any of the L&S characters for at least 24 hours.  

In other news, I am now the proud owner of a hanging lamp.  Mad tapping skills, my friends.


----------



## lmmatooki

I have 24/35 books for Stitch, I have 14,428 EC, and I am just over 5.5M magic too!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> I have 24/35 books for Stitch, I have 14,428 EC, and I am just over 5.5M magic too!


Wow, great job.  I feel super slow now.  I have a whopping 8k in EC, only 5 books, and all 3 L&S characters at lv 5.  I'm on the last task before I hit the story wall. Hopefully, I'll begin to collect more books when it finishes in an hour and a half.  As far as my magic goes, I also have 5M.  I feel like I'm going at a turtle's pace this event.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I have 33/35 books, so should be done with those right around bedtime.  I'm lower than most on EC though at 8.7k.  Nani is at lvl 4.  Pleakley and Cobra are at lvl 3.  All are ready for the next level, but I'm holding off unless necessary - I've never managed to max out EC to get all possible gems.  I think I got 26 last time, which is the best I've ever done.  Without BatB characters I will probably struggle more this time around in terms of EC.  I suspect my failure to max out is at least partly due to not ever purchasing the event parade floats.  Maybe I'll run Goofy and Jessie on their 6min task for a while.

In non-event news
Primeval Whirl vs Jolly Roger - I'm at 23k elixir and wondering which of these is more useful.  I'm leaning toward Jolly Roger because I still don't have Wendy, so still have lots of use for the tokens this drops.  Also any reason to not hold off on welcoming Fairy Godmother?  I can't see her being useful for the event (she doesn't collect EC I don't think), so I figure I'll just wait to welcome her after the event to keep her tokens out of the chest drops.  I'm one ear away from Shere Khan - who will also wait until post event I think.  And Wendy...hahaha.... I'm still miles away from getting her!  Currently leveling Mad Hatter to lvl 10.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow, great job.  I feel super slow now.  I have a whopping 8k in EC, only 5 books, and all 3 L&S characters at lv 5.  I'm on the last task before I hit the story wall. Hopefully, I'll begin to collect more books when it finishes in an hour and a half.  As far as my magic goes, I also have 5M.  I feel like I'm going at a turtle's pace this event.


I hope it picks up for you! I honestly have been so lucky with being so far along in this event considering I can't check in every hour (or even every 4 hours) every single day but it goes to show that it is doable! Hang in there!!


----------



## lmmatooki

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Primeval Whirl vs Jolly Roger - I'm at 23k elixir and wondering which of these is more useful. I'm leaning toward Jolly Roger because I still don't have Wendy, so still have lots of use for the tokens this drops.


I can't say for the Primeval Whirl but I was able to collect for the Fairy Godmother easily without it. I think the Jolly Roger will be more beneficial for you first and then work towards the other one after.


----------



## Aces86

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I have 33/35 books, so should be done with those right around bedtime.  I'm lower than most on EC though at 8.7k.  Nani is at lvl 4.  Pleakley and Cobra are at lvl 3.  All are ready for the next level, but I'm holding off unless necessary - I've never managed to max out EC to get all possible gems.  I think I got 26 last time, which is the best I've ever done.  Without BatB characters I will probably struggle more this time around in terms of EC.  I suspect my failure to max out is at least partly due to not ever purchasing the event parade floats.  Maybe I'll run Goofy and Jessie on their 6min task for a while.
> 
> In non-event news
> Primeval Whirl vs Jolly Roger - I'm at 23k elixir and wondering which of these is more useful.  I'm leaning toward Jolly Roger because I still don't have Wendy, so still have lots of use for the tokens this drops.  Also any reason to not hold off on welcoming Fairy Godmother?  I can't see her being useful for the event (she doesn't collect EC I don't think), so I figure I'll just wait to welcome her after the event to keep her tokens out of the chest drops.  I'm one ear away from Shere Khan - who will also wait until post event I think.  And Wendy...hahaha.... I'm still miles away from getting her!  Currently leveling Mad Hatter to lvl 10.



I was trying to choose between Jolly Roger and primeval and I picked Jolly Roger. Hoping it helps me out towards Peter Pan as collecting for him is AWFUL


----------



## ISmellBeef

Someone already reached 35 books?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Aces86 said:


> I was trying to choose between Jolly Roger and primeval and I picked Jolly Roger. Hoping it helps me out towards Peter Pan as collecting for him is AWFUL


That's it my mind is made up!  Now to just get the last 7k elixir.  Wendy has been such a pain to collect for, and I imagine Peter is even worse.  Hope this helps me out when I manage to afford it.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I'm a bit nervous if I'll be able to get the full 80K event currency for the gem conversion this time around.  I'm sitting at 21K EC, but I feel like I'm not earning the EC quite as fast as the last event.  I know I'll need 15K for Stitch, and probably another cumulative 20K for Angel, Lilo, and the rest of the buildings (assuming Jumba will be premium), so from here I basically have 20.5 days to get 100,000 EC, meaning I need to average 5K a day to get there.

Got 27/35 books for Stitch, so fingers crossed I can go back to the shorter tasks by tomorrow night depending on what drops in the next 24 hours.

On a more positive note, my character level ups are doing well.  I've got the following left:
Nani 4 ready
Cobra 3 ready
Pleakley 3, ready
TS Alien 9, ready
Wendy 9, halfway ready to 10
Pan leveling to 8 now
Fairy Godmother 3
Piglet 9, ready
Rabbit 9, ready
Pooh 6, 1 away from 7

Since I'm holding the Lilo & Stitch characters where they are to save EC until Angel arrives, hopefully I can cross another 2 characters off the list entirely before she unlocks.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well it was a busy day in the nursing world for me today, so I didn’t do as well as I’d hoped. 
I’m up to 18/35 books (3x almost done now, hopefully I’ll have time to collect and send back out before bed)
14,900 in EC
Nani at level 4
Cobra bubbles at level 3
Pleakey at level 3.
Have enough flowers to level up Nani, pleakey and cobra bubbles when ready, now working on saving up the tanks and nets to catch more frogs. 

As for regular magic, I gained pretty well today. Almost up to the 500k I need to get the lost boys hideout. Then back to trying to earn to level up my characters.


----------



## supernova

ISmellBeef said:


> Someone already reached 35 books?


Yep.  I completed the books for Stitch.


----------



## ISmellBeef

supernova said:


> Yep.  I completed the books for Stitch.


Yeah me too now... thought it maybe happens but guess we need to wait till Angel is available


----------



## supernova

LeiaSOS13 said:


> That's it my mind is made up!  Now to just get the last 7k elixir.  Wendy has been such a pain to collect for, and I imagine Peter is even worse.  Hope this helps me out when I manage to afford it.


Jellyfish produces a wand every eight hours.  Pluto can produce one each hour.  I'd stick with your decision and go for the Jolly Roger.  Peter Pan was two events ago and I still don't have the character at 10.  Actually, Pooh and Peter Pan are both a little more than half way to 10.  With the Jolly Roger, you get the chance of a Peter Pan ear hat every eight hours.  Nothing for his tokens are shorter than that, so it's a safe grab.


----------



## supernova

ISmellBeef said:


> Yeah me too now... thought it maybe happens but guess we need to wait till Angel is available


Still two long days and counting....

At least we have time to keep building up our event currency.  I'm at 22,483 right now, with all characters holding at level 5.


----------



## supernova

So I Belle and Chip completed their joint task, and then for some reason it took a teapot 10 hours to make tea.  Anyway, both tasks are completed and nothing else has popped up.  Is this finally the end of this whole "book" thing?


----------



## Acer

supernova said:


> So I Belle and Chip completed their joint task, and then for some reason it took a teapot 10 hours to make tea.  Anyway, both tasks are completed and nothing else has popped up.  Is this finally the end of this whole "book" thing?


I figure more will pop up in 2 days

Books done, flower collection time


----------



## Blosiom

ISmellBeef said:


> Someone already reached 35 books?


I've been behind a bit thanks to work. Only just hit the event wall and only have 11 books. My drop rates are bad. Hopefully now hit the wall things will pick up with the drop rates


----------



## goingthedistance

I'm at 23/35 books and 15k EC.  I've slowed down on books to get all the L&S characters from level 4 to 5 before the event progresses.  Then it will be books and flowers.


----------



## Quellman

Blosiom said:


> I've been behind a bit thanks to work. Only just hit the event wall and only have 11 books. My drop rates are bad. Hopefully now hit the wall things will pick up with the drop rates


I still only have 14 books. So don't feel bad.


----------



## supernova

I could use some advice from other players.  Today, I received 350 magic on my calendar, and I'm wondering what recommendations you all have as to the best place to use it.  I'm hoping some of the longer term players with experience can help.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## KPach525

I’ve got all the books too, but only 15k in EC, because surprise surprise I’m in Manchester for work again during an event (and back again in 2 weeks). My characters I have Nani at 4, Pleakley and Cobra at 3.

In non-event news I have all of SW to 10 finally during this storywall. 10 flutes shy on Peter, no Jolly Roger yet.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> I could use some advice from other players. Today, I received 350 magic on my calendar, and I'm wondering what recommendations you all have as to the best place to use it. I'm hoping some of the longer term players with experience can help. Thank you everyone.



I say throw caution to the wind and purchase a couple of streetlights.  They run about 175 magic each.  You can then strategically place them so that they take up valuable real estate and prevent you from placing some other concession or attraction.


----------



## mikegood2

Nice to see that a few people have all the books, or close to finishing. Question though, is there really any advantage in having them done this early, other than having it out of the way? Do you have to have all the books collected before you can start collecting the blaster, when it becomes collectible? I’m currently at 13/35 and just been collecting them overnight. Trying to figure out if I should focus on the books more or continue doing what I’m doing.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I say throw caution to the wind and purchase a couple of streetlights.  They run about 175 magic each.  You can then strategically place them so that they take up valuable real estate and prevent you from placing some other concession or attraction.


I did consider those.  My hesitation is that my park is inexplicably in eternal daylight 24 hours a day, so I'm not convinced that these would be the most sound investment at this time.  Although I do thank you for your input.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> My hesitation is that my park is inexplicably in eternal daylight 24 hours a day



Well you do have the options of some lovely rose bushes, picnic table or even a classic bench.  I am sure any of those would make a lovely addition to your park.  Given the eternal daylight, you may want to consider the rose bushes.  They can constantly bloom and provide a lovely fragrance.


----------



## Acer

mikegood2 said:


> Nice to see that a few people have all the books, or close to finishing. Question though, is there really any advantage in having them done this early, other than having it out of the way? Do you have to have all the books collected before you can start collecting the blaster, when it becomes collectible? I’m currently at 13/35 and just been collecting them overnight. Trying to figure out if I should focus on the books more or continue doing what I’m doing.


I can now work on stockpiling flowers and leveling up characters. I dont care about gems as much as others so having a ton of ec left is not an issue. I can get Nani to 8 when I have enough flowers. Pleakly and bubbles at 6. Bubbles ready for 7 when I get the flowers.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> Nice to see that a few people have all the books, or close to finishing. Question though, is there really any advantage in having them done this early, other than having it out of the way? Do you have to have all the books collected before you can start collecting the blaster, when it becomes collectible? I’m currently at 13/35 and just been collecting them overnight. Trying to figure out if I should focus on the books more or continue doing what I’m doing.



Its mostly a "get them out of the way" thing so you can use the characters for event tasks or shorter token drops tasks. also the ears are, based on the pooh event, likely be dual character events so not having one character occupied earning an earlier token while the other is free to farm the more difficult one will make unlocking Stitch easier.


----------



## LeCras

mikegood2 said:


> Nice to see that a few people have all the books, or close to finishing. Question though, is there really any advantage in having them done this early, other than having it out of the way? Do you have to have all the books collected before you can start collecting the blaster, when it becomes collectible? I’m currently at 13/35 and just been collecting them overnight. Trying to figure out if I should focus on the books more or continue doing what I’m doing.



You don't have to finish collecting the books before you can start on the next item. Just nice to get it out of the way and not have to worry about it.


----------



## mmmears

I have all the books, flowers, etc. collected.  Trying hard not to level up my Lilo characters now.  I still have Rex and the Fairy Godmother to work on, though, so I'm trying to focus on them while clearing up all those pesky tasks I have yet to complete.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I have all the books, flowers, etc. collected.  Trying hard not to level up my Lilo characters now.  I still have Rex and the Fairy Godmother to work on, though, so I'm trying to focus on them while clearing up all those pesky tasks I have yet to complete.


Hope to catch up to you.  Fairy Godmother drops have been really great for me.  I'm not even trying for her since I'm behind on L&S and already have her at lv5.  If only Peter was like her.


----------



## Busybee46

I've just got all the books, so now working on levelling up Cobra, Pleakley and Nani (currently 3, 3 and 5) and topping up the flowers. I managed to get a few BATB characters, so they are working their side quests too, but still, EC seems slow to accumulate. in other news, I defeated Shere Khan and completed the following tasks and was then really surprised by Merlin popping up to ask me to welcome Wendy! I thought that was going to be a while away yet. I am happy for her and SK to be slow burners, as I was down to zero currency after getting the land by Thunder Mountain. My levelling spreadsheet shows I need something like 5 million and 40 days to get all my characters to the next level...I might slip in a 16 or 24 hour one before Angel arrives. I'm tempted by the Hook and Jolly Roger bundle, as I won't have enough elixir or gems for them - will that continue to be available for a while? I have no budget for it this month.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’ve got Nani level 4, pleakey level 3, cobra bubbles level 3. 25/35 books. Drop rates have been pretty successful for those so far. I’ve got my flowers maxed out as well as my nets and tanks to get more once I use them.

I’m debating how much leveling up I want to do for my event characters 
I’m down to 20,000 magic after getting the lost boys hideout and welcoming fairy godmother. 
I still have 17 other characters to finish leveling up, another patch of land available to buy for 1mil magic..... 
so using my EC to level up L&S characters is tempting since I’m already having to save up for so much other crap. 

But I’m sure that I would have many more uses for gems as there are a lot of buildings, parade floats, and one gem character I am missing... 
guess I’ll just have to be patient with the magic earning and do stuff as I can.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hope to catch up to you.  Fairy Godmother drops have been really great for me.  I'm not even trying for her since I'm behind on L&S and already have her at lv5.  If only Peter was like her.



I hear you on Peter Pan.  I have FG at level 6 already, and just got Peter to L9 a couple of days ago.  His items take forever to collect.  I'm also still working on Pooh.  He's only at 8 and nowhere near being ready to go to 9.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> I could use some advice from other players.  Today, I received 350 magic on my calendar, and I'm wondering what recommendations you all have as to the best place to use it.  I'm hoping some of the longer term players with experience can help.  Thank you everyone.


How about donating it to the interns to encourage them to open up new land for free for everyone?  Better use than the decoration you'll end up buying and immediately converting to elixir in Merlin's cauldron.

On a related tangent, I FINALLY GOT ZOOTOPIA RACETRACK!!!!!!  
Of course I have nowhere to put it in my park until I rearrange everything, but the completionist in me is satisfied.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> On a related tangent, I FINALLY GOT ZOOTOPIA RACETRACK!!!!!!
> Of course I have nowhere to put it in my park until I rearrange everything, but the completionist in me is satisfied.


Miracles do happen, huh??


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am in the possession of a platinum chest.  I’m going to wait for a VERY LONG TIME to tap that last circle.  I want splash mountain.....


----------



## JamesGarvey

JamesGarvey said:


> have time walled at Angel so my status is currently:
> 
> Nani: Level 6 (ready for 7)
> Pleakley: Level 5 (Ready for 6)
> Orange Bubbles: Level 6
> 
> Ugly Duckling Books: 5 of 35
> Event Currency: 9429




Nani: Level 7
Pleakley: Level 6
Orange Bubbles: Level 7

Ugly Duckling Books: 35 of 35
Event Currency: 23,381

not a bad use of 3 days. (that appears to be 4650 EC per day)


----------



## Cherry Limeade

AJGolden1013 said:


> I am in the possession of a platinum chest.  I’m going to wait for a VERY LONG TIME to tap that last circle.  I want splash mountain.....



On Reddit, they posted a screenshot of a FB conversation. DMK Confirmed that tapping does nothing. 

Quote: "The items have a random chance to "drop" from the chests, timing does not play a factor in which prize you will receive."

I am bummed at this news.


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> I am in the possession of a platinum chest.  I’m going to wait for a VERY LONG TIME to tap that last circle.  I want splash mountain.....



Good luck!  Hope you get it!!!



Cherry Limeade said:


> On Reddit, they posted a screenshot of a FB conversation. DMK Confirmed that tapping does nothing.
> 
> Quote: "The items have a random chance to "drop" from the chests, timing does not play a factor in which prize you will receive."
> 
> I am bummed at this news.



That is disappointing. I guess we can go back to being mad at the interns and not ourselves when we get the 1,453,879th fun fire hydrant, though. 

Side Note on Happiness smiles:

I have been playing this event for my daughter b/c she loves Stitch as well as myself this time. Don’t know how you do the double play each time  hopemax!!   

Anyway, I was trying to get her happiness up as the Stitch event started since she never plays the game anymore. I had 22 smiles saved up on my own game and none on hers before the mini event started. We are on different leader boards b/c hers is on an iPad without wifi sometimes....and mine is on my phone. I play them both fairly evenly....mine maybe a tad more playing time.  Her game had the opportunity for 75 smiles (lots of ride wishes) and mine only 66.

 So from this one experience, for what it’s worth...saving smiles helps if you wait and enter a leaderboard, but NOT for the opportunity to get more smiles. Just an FYI.


----------



## JamesGarvey

So the slot machine is just a visual effect, that was development time & effort well spent


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Nani: Level 7
> Pleakley: Level 6
> Orange Bubbles: Level 7
> 
> Ugly Duckling Books: 35 of 35
> Event Currency: 23,381
> 
> not a bad use of 3 days. (that appears to be 4650 EC per day)


Did I miss a line in the movie?  Curious about your "Orange Bubbles" thing.  Haven't really watched any of the Stitch films to know.


----------



## supernova

What about the user(s) who claim to have figured out the pattern?  I do believe there is a random pattern, but I've managed to pull my finger right off the bubble when an item appears and have received that item.  Other times, I get totally random nonsense.  At this point, just go back to the damn cards.


----------



## hopemax

Whenever I go for a character token, I seem to get A character token. Not necessarily the one I wanted. Whenever I would try for a specific decoration I would get nonsense. My last platinum chest I watched the sequence and noticed a time when Fantasmic, Splash and Mad Tea Party rides appeared in succession and on either side were new concessions. I waited for that...got antler topiary. So I was figuring we didn't really have much "real" control.


----------



## JamesGarvey

supernova said:


> Did I miss a line in the movie?  Curious about your "Orange Bubbles" thing.  Haven't really watched any of the Stitch films to know.



I think i was struck by auto correct and this time i just didnt even look as I cut and pasted


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I think i was struck by auto correct and this time i just didnt even look as I cut and pasted


I've noticed it in every one of your posts where you mentioned the character.  I honestly thought I missed a line in one of the films.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> So the slot machine is just a visual effect, that was development time & effort well spent


Swing and a miss.


----------



## mmmears

Was anyone else lucky enough to get a Flag of Corona as their daily gift today?  I feel honored really.  



supernova said:


> I've noticed it in every one of your posts where you mentioned the character.  I honestly thought I missed a line in one of the films.



I think he's Agent Cobra Bubbles in the film.  (Kind of suppose to look like a Man in Black who knows about alien life on our planet).




Cherry Limeade said:


> On Reddit, they posted a screenshot of a FB conversation. DMK Confirmed that tapping does nothing.
> 
> Quote: "The items have a random chance to "drop" from the chests, timing does not play a factor in which prize you will receive."
> 
> I am bummed at this news.



I can totally believe this.  I was trying for a wand but I think I missed it and touched a rosebush, but then I got some kind of tiki torch and I didn't even see that one go past.  It's happened a bunch of times.



supernova said:


> What about the user(s) who claim to have figured out the pattern?  I do believe there is a random pattern, but I've managed to pull my finger right off the bubble when an item appears and have received that item.  Other times, I get totally random nonsense.  At this point, just go back to the damn cards.



I agree.  I prefer the cards.  I don't think I'm getting what I'm clicking on and it just makes it more stressful.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I think he's Agent Cobra Bubbles in the film.  (Kind of suppose to look like a Man in Black who knows about alien life on our planet).


I got that part.  But the other guy has referred to him as Orange Bubbles in posts like five times now.  Thought it came from one of the films.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I got that part.  But the other guy has referred to him as Orange Bubbles in posts like five times now.  Thought it came from one of the films.



LOL I didn't notice it was that way in more than that one post.  I think at this point you have to watch Lilo & Stitch.  After all, it's a Disney film.  I watched the Aristocats a few weeks ago because I couldn't remember anything about it.  It did have a nice song and some cute characters.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Cherry Limeade said:


> On Reddit, they posted a screenshot of a FB conversation. DMK Confirmed that tapping does nothing.
> 
> Quote: "The items have a random chance to "drop" from the chests, timing does not play a factor in which prize you will receive."
> 
> I am bummed at this news.



Perhaps this is wishful thinking on my part, and I have seen that every time I tap on something, I get the thing I tapped on.  I may very well be wrong, but I still believe that we are in control of the tapping, so I'm going to focus and hopefully I get splash mountain in the morning.  If not, I hope it's something that Merlin will get me a lot of elixir for.


----------



## AlohaBerry

ISmellBeef said:


> Someone already reached 35 books?


Just did. Nothing occurred. Patiently waiting for all of Stitches pre-quests (whatever they may be) to get done.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm almost relieved that the chest prizes are still random.  It was so frustrating to think I was missing some tapping technique, that I've been holding onto 2 platinum chests until I could figure it out.  Time to move those babies to the pedestals so I can get my new planters.  I've got nothing to lose at this point.  Not to be negative, but what a serious waste of time to change that.  We  spent all that time trying to figure out the 'pattern' for nothing.  The interns got us this time for sure.  It was probably revenge for calling them interns.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> Perhaps this is wishful thinking on my part, and I have seen that every time I tap on something, I get the thing I tapped on.  I may very well be wrong, but I still believe that we are in control of the tapping, so I'm going to focus and hopefully I get splash mountain in the morning.  If not, I hope it's something that Merlin will get me a lot of elixir for.



Well, you could be right.  Certainly my not being able to get what I am trying to tap is no indication that it's really just randomized.  I know I'm no good at the tapping game.


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> Just did. Nothing occurred. Patiently waiting for all of Stitches pre-quests (whatever they may be) to get done.


Nothing much is going to happen until tomorrow when the two new characters become available


----------



## LeiaSOS13

hopemax said:


> Whenever I go for a character token, I seem to get A character token. Not necessarily the one I wanted. Whenever I would try for a specific decoration I would get nonsense. My last platinum chest I watched the sequence and noticed a time when Fantasmic, Splash and Mad Tea Party rides appeared in succession and on either side were new concessions. I waited for that...got antler topiary. So I was figuring we didn't really have much "real" control.


I've had the same thing happen to me.  It appears that I have some level of control over Bronze and Silver chests - what I tap is typically what I get.  However the Gold and Platinum have given me random stuff that never appeared on my screen before, during or immediately following my tapping...  I think on those chests that have lower probability awards the bubbles don't appear for the right amount of time to match that probability, so they don't align with the randomness in the background.  *shrug*  I purposefully don't even look at my screen anymore when I tap unless it's a Bronze/Silver chest and there's something specific I want.


----------



## mikegood2

Heading to bed and ready for new characters(s) in the morning.

Currently stand at:
*Nani* - 7 (ready for 8)
*Pleakley* - 7 (ready for 8 soon)
*Cobra Bubbles* - 6 (ready for 7)

*25.5K* EC
*17* Flowers
*28/35 *Stitch Books


Remaining Characters:
*Fairy Godmother* - 6
*Peter Pan *- 8 (ready for 9 tomorrow)
*Pooh* - 9 (8 hats away from 10)


----------



## LeCras

AJGolden1013 said:


> Perhaps this is wishful thinking on my part, and I have seen that every time I tap on something, I get the thing I tapped on.  I may very well be wrong, but I still believe that we are in control of the tapping, so I'm going to focus and hopefully I get splash mountain in the morning.  If not, I hope it's something that Merlin will get me a lot of elixir for.



Agree. I also get what I tapped on. Just got two Fairy Godmother wands and one of her ear hats, which is the only things I wanted from those chests. Hard to believe that's totally random.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> Agree. I also get what I tapped on. Just got two Fairy Godmother wands and one of her ear hats, which is the only things I wanted from those chests. Hard to believe that's totally random.


Not so sure.  I watched and know that I distinctly took my finger off the screen as a star mapper was just appearing, and I wound up getting a wand.


----------



## LeCras

supernova said:


> Not so sure.  I watched and know that I distinctly took my finger off the screen as a star mapper was just appearing, and I wound up getting a wand.


 
Just opened another two bronze chests. Took my finger off the button when the wand was displayed both times, and got two wands. If it's random I sure am lucky..!


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I opened my platinum chest today and Splash Mountain went round and round maybe six times or so.  I however was waiting for something tall, hovering over the bubble to tap at the right moment, got too anxious when I saw the tall point with some blue and got the corona sun dial.  Cue loser game show music.....

On the bright side, that gets me 450 in elixir.

Nani is ready for 7 
Cobra Bubbles is ready for 6
Pleakley is one token shy to be ready for 7
Fairy Godmother is collecting for 4
Peter Pan is ready for 5
Wendy is collecting for 9
Pooh is collecting for 9
Tigger is ready for 10
Eeyore is ready for 10
Kanga is ready for 10
Rabbit is ready for 10
Piglet is ready for 9
Roo is ready for 10

I am ready for Angel and after this event, I hope they stop.  I need a break.  If they go for an event, it needs to be adding in characters to sets we currently have or add to the story line.


----------



## tasmith1993

I have seen many people mention playing on airplane mode during tapper events... Can I ask how that helps people get ahead? Never really seen much info on it.


----------



## Princess4

tasmith1993 said:


> I have seen many people mention playing on airplane mode during tapper events... Can I ask how that helps people get ahead? Never really seen much info on it.


You get to tap everything so when you finally go online hours later you have them in you collection so you are usually in the top spot or top 5 and ahead of everyone.  For example the wish one I had like 30+ wishes and was #1 and everyone else had like 8 enjoy!!!


----------



## rr333

Anyone know the details for the silverware tappers? Is it 8 at a time?
Anyone know the prizes?


----------



## AJGolden1013

rr333 said:


> Anyone know the details for the silverware tappers? Is it 8 at a time?
> Anyone know the prizes?



It appears to be 8 at a time and there are no ladder prizes from what I can see.  I don't know if they are called ladder prizes, but I saw someone mention it somewhere.  So as far as I can tell there are no prizes for gathering, 8, then 30, then 50, then 100, or whatever the numbers would be.  It just appears to be, get as many as you can, int he time we have, and then you get EC and boxes and nets for the frogs.

I'm also going with every 2 hours if it is eight, because usually that's how that works...


----------



## tasmith1993

Princess4 said:


> You get to tap everything so when you finally go online hours later you have them in you collection so you are usually in the top spot or top 5 and ahead of everyone.  For example the wish one I had like 30+ wishes and was #1 and everyone else had like 8 enjoy!!!


Do more just keep appearing instead of just the first 8? Guess I don’t see how it gets everyone so far ahead


----------



## McCoy

tasmith1993 said:


> Do more just keep appearing instead of just the first 8? Guess I don’t see how it gets everyone so far ahead


The collection event continues as normal whether you are online or in airplane mode.  Going into airplane mode allows you to avoid being placed on a leaderboard until you have already collected quite a few of the item though. So with this event, you go into airplane mode, start up the game, collect the 8 (along with whatever other stuff you have to do in the game), and then exit. You will need to be in airplane mode anytime you access the game, whether doing the collections or not, until you choose to go online.  Once you do choose to go back online, you just load the game as normal, online, and you will then be placed on a leaderboard that is typically much less competitive, and with a decent lead to start with. How long you choose to play offline/in airplane mode is up to you, as you will lose out on other benefits of playing online (gem videos, parade happiness videos, bonus chest videos).


----------



## mmmears

Sadly I'm just going to say that I think the chests are lined up with what we tap.  And then I'll admit that I tapped some stupid lamps this morning instead of the one thing I wanted.  Twice!


----------



## Sandra32

After some huffing & puffing I had to do it! The omnidroid City is in storage I just don’t have room for everything. Some land would be nice


----------



## supernova

Sandra32 said:


> After some huffing & puffing I had to do it! The omnidroid City is in storage I just don’t have room for everything. Some land would be nice


I thought I was going to be OK, but this Stitch ride is at least one full row of squares too big all the way around.


----------



## LeCras

Sandra32 said:


> After some huffing & puffing I had to do it! The omnidroid City is in storage...



I did the same. We're going to Orlando tomorrow so I don't have time to rearrange my park.


----------



## Blosiom

That's me out of cursed cutlery. 10 hour shift of Sunday with no access to my computer and I'm not loosing sleep over it. Why do they always put those of a weekend some of us work weekends. 8 every hour.


----------



## Sandra32

LeCras said:


> I did the same. We're going to Orlando tomorrow so I don't have time to rearrange my park.



Enjoy Disney! And say Hi to Mickey for us. X


----------



## mmmears

I had room for the Stitch ride in my Tomorrowland (there are so few things that look right there so that's where I had some empty space) but I agree it's taking up too much space.  I am missing Wall-E's house and that Mike/Sully ride, so perhaps that's why it fit.  I have everything else, I think.  Or maybe not - think I'm also missing Be Our Guest.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I thought I was going to be OK, but this Stitch ride is at least one full row of squares too big all the way around.


Unnecessary too too big.  Just finally got everything to fit before the event began with one block area available for Stitch.  Well, having everything out was short lived.  Maybe we'll get lucky and the next 2 attractions will be 6x6.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone get Angel yet?  I'm doing ok with the ear hats (I have 9 right now) but those musical notes are not dropping for me.


----------



## hopemax

Same as far as notes vs ear hats.  We went and watched Avengers: Infinity War this afternoon, so I missed some collections.

IOS: 7 notes / 9 ears
Windows:  3 notes / 10 ears  I also don't have the premium attraction so Jumba can't collect notes in this one.


----------



## JamesGarvey

i had enough gems for Jumba and Stitch's Great Escape. 9 notes 10 ears, best case scenario (if everyone collecting drops) 6 hours so maybe when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## mmmears

It's my game then.  I'm at 9 and 5 (even with Jumba looking for those notes).  I'm not worried yet, just curious.


----------



## Araminta18

Ok, I bought Jumba and so far he's gotten me 3 nets.  That's it.  I'm slightly irritated.  Good grief.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Same as far as notes vs ear hats.  We went and watched Avengers: Infinity War this afternoon, so I missed some collections.
> 
> IOS: 7 notes / 9 ears
> Windows:  3 notes / 10 ears  I also don't have the premium attraction so Jumba can't collect notes in this one.


Did you like it?  I saw a midnight showing last night.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm semi close to getting Angel.  I've got all the flowers 10/12 ear hats, and only 1 of those musical notes things.  Those drops are AWFUL!!!!!!  I'm up to 26,768 EC, and I finally made it over 6M magic.  I'm oddly proud of that.

I have company coming this weekend, so I've sent all my "non essential" characters home to "rest".  I've been overworking them.  If they collect tokens for EC, then they are staying out and earring those things.  

Here's hoping that collecting Angel and then the next token in the series for Stitch is not nearly as difficult as these darn music notes!


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> Did you like it?  I saw a midnight showing last night.



It's a fun summer, popcorn movie. I was worried when I saw how long it was. But it went fast and the audience laughed a lot. 

However, I feel like it lost its impact due to my understanding the ambitions of The Walt Disney Company. Next May, will likely be a different story.


----------



## Blosiom

8/12 notes and hats for Angle and 30,500 EC. My drops haven't been too bad for about 12 hours of work. Don't think I've ever had this much EC this early in event so pleased about that. Hit a block on the BAtB quests as i don't have Mrs Pots and Chip. Least ones i have can still get currency.


----------



## Acer

I have 143/150 gems needed for stitch ride  
Im just leveling up characters now so I can get last 7 gems

Can only get 4 max per day with 6 hr time quests. Getting the third would be hit or miss for me  

Good thing I still have some low level characters to grind


----------



## ISmellBeef

Just waiting to welcome Angel.
Her head drops were quitemixed for me...
Hope she unlocks the second round of Stitch's tokens soon.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Angel gets a 1hr event task and a 2hr non-event task right off the bat. There is also a Scrump tapper event task, 15 total, 5 x 2hr respawn time. Completing her event task and (POSSIBLY) upgrading to her to Level 2 unlocks Lahui Beach, it has a 6hr build time.

Completing Lahui Beach brings a 2hr Nani event task


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Angel gets a 1hr event task and a 2hr non-event task right off the bat. There is also a Scrump tapper event task, 15 total, 5 x 2hr respawn time. Completing her event task and (POSSIBLY) upgrading to her to Level 2 unlocks Lahui Beach, it has a 6hr build time.
> 
> Completing Lahui Beach brings a 2hr Nani event task




Due a bad night's sleep (not because I was trying to play the game) I was able to welcome her this morning.  Thanks for the heads-up on the tasks.  I am still hours behind you and it helps to know what's coming up.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Next up, 6hr event task for Angel at Lahui beach


----------



## tasmith1993

My drops weren’t bad at all for Angel. I didn’t get to work on her as fast as I wanted, been working some busy 12 hour days. But I’m welcoming her now! Wooo. 
I did the bundle for the second premium character and the ride. Then I still had enough gems and finally bought wall-e! Finally have every character. 
Now have to work on saving up enough gems for future events and getting the rest of the buildings/rides I am missing.


----------



## mmmears

tasmith1993 said:


> Then I still had enough gems and finally bought wall-e! Finally have every character.




Nice!  I still don't have Stitch. Some day...  #goals

ETA:  Oops - that was suppose to be Wall-E not Stitch


----------



## hopemax

I don't get how everybody else seems to be collecting enough gems to get all the characters.

I still need in my IOS game, which is the one I've been playing since Day 1:  Rex (295), Boo (395), Jack Sparrow (450), Captain Hook (550), Maximus (575), Flash (420), King Louie (500).  That's 3185 gems. 

I don't use gems on anything other than events and other premium content (buildings and characters not costumes). I have 5 parade slots open.  I always try to max my gem conversion at the end of events.

So where did everyone get their gems?


----------



## go oilers go

hopemax said:


> I don't get how everybody else seems to be collecting enough gems to get all the characters.
> 
> I still need in my IOS game, which is the one I've been playing since Day 1:  Rex (295), Boo (395), Jack Sparrow (450), Captain Hook (550), Maximus (575), Flash (420), King Louie (500).  That's 3185 gems.
> 
> I don't use gems on anything other than events and other premium content (buildings and characters not costumes). I have 5 parade slots open.  I always try to max my gem conversion at the end of events.
> 
> So where did everyone get their gems?


Same boat for me...I am missing Rex, wall-e,  boo, hook, Maximus, Louie, queen of hearts, Grumpy, I think that's it...and Jumba from this event.  I don't buy gems or buy the event packages.  I just keep hoping they will space the events out better so that I can save gems for each event, but it's not happening . Oh well, I'm almost coming to an end with this game anyways, as it's taking up to much of my real life


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I don't get how everybody else seems to be collecting enough gems to get all the characters.
> 
> I still need in my IOS game, which is the one I've been playing since Day 1:  Rex (295), Boo (395), Jack Sparrow (450), Captain Hook (550), Maximus (575), Flash (420), King Louie (500).  That's 3185 gems.
> 
> I don't use gems on anything other than events and other premium content (buildings and characters not costumes). I have 5 parade slots open.  I always try to max my gem conversion at the end of events.
> 
> So where did everyone get their gems?



I think it's different priorities.  I'm trying to get the characters, sometimes at the expense of other gem items (I'm missing a few buildings but I can't tell since some aren't listed (I think BOG is one) and at least a dozen floats).  I bought a few characters way back when (I can't remember which ones but it was back when I was trying to get the annoying ads to stop) and I try not to give them money for timed events.  If I am going to buy one I'd prefer to get one that's part of the main storyline.  I was missing 3 characters then got Boo as that big gift that was on the calendar a few months ago, just felt like I had enough gems to get Rex a few weeks ago, and I think I'm a long way away from getting Wall-E.  (I have enough gems to get him, but if I do then I will be worried when the next event happens, so I'm likely to wait). With the characters (unlike the floats and the buildings, concessions, etc.) you get some gems back for completing the set, so that helps.


----------



## tasmith1993

hopemax said:


> I don't get how everybody else seems to be collecting enough gems to get all the characters.
> 
> I still need in my IOS game, which is the one I've been playing since Day 1:  Rex (295), Boo (395), Jack Sparrow (450), Captain Hook (550), Maximus (575), Flash (420), King Louie (500).  That's 3185 gems.
> 
> I don't use gems on anything other than events and other premium content (buildings and characters not costumes). I have 5 parade slots open.  I always try to max my gem conversion at the end of events.
> 
> So where did everyone get their gems?


I have only used my gems for characters for the most part. I have missed out on a lot of event buildings and parade floats. Eventually I would like to get those back from chests but idk if I’ll ever have enough to do that. I have purchased a few of the character bundles, so that helped too. 



mmmears said:


> I think it's different priorities.  I'm trying to get the characters, sometimes at the expense of other gem items (I'm missing a few buildings but I can't tell since some aren't listed (I think BOG is one) and at least a dozen floats).  I bought a few characters way back when (I can't remember which ones but it was back when I was trying to get the annoying ads to stop) and I try not to give them money for timed events.  If I am going to buy one I'd prefer to get one that's part of the main storyline.  I was missing 3 characters then got Boo as that big gift that was on the calendar a few months ago, just felt like I had enough gems to get Rex a few weeks ago, and I think I'm a long way away from getting Wall-E.  (I have enough gems to get him, but if I do then I will be worried when the next event happens, so I'm likely to wait). With the characters (unlike the floats and the buildings, concessions, etc.) you get some gems back for completing the set, so that helps.


I have bought a few of the bundles to get all of mine. I hate giving them money during the events, but I also like it because those bundles are usually cheaper. I wiped myself out when I got Wall-E so I will definitely have to work to save up for next event. I’m down to 85 gems. 

I am also missing out on a ton of buildings tho. Most of the event buildings and concessions, nearly all of the floats. Even Pluto’s house, etc other buildings like that I haven’t bought yet.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Nice!  I still don't have Stitch. Some day...  #goals


Trust me... you're not the only one who still doesn't have Stitch...


----------



## supernova

Alright, here's where I stand:

All Stitch characters are at level 5, Angel is at 3.  Pooh will be at 10 by tomorrow so all of those characters have been shelved.  Need 5 of each item to get Peter Pan to 10, so I should be there by fall.  And after building the beach thing, I'm down to 29,673 in event currency.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Trust me... you're not the only one who still doesn't have Stitch...



Oops.  Sorry.  I meant Wall-E.  Silly mistake.  Good job on Pooh - I still have him at L8, hoping to get him to 9 in the next week or 2.


----------



## OllieUK

Hi guys, Ive been a fly on the wall for quite some time now, and I was wondering if you have any advice, I cant decide wether to buy the stitch float or not...

I was reading that the Mickey and Toy Story floats are much less likely to yield gems and the event floats are much more likely...so I thought maybe its a good investment while its available?

Saying that...so many other other floats are 15 gems less (Pirates, Cinders) so IDK

Thank you 

...also for the record, Supernova is hilarious and I fully disagree with the dolt that said you was rude


----------



## JamesGarvey

I dont think the RNG on float gem drops (aside from possibly quantities) is disclosed so likely any conclusion there is speculation or anecdotal. Personally, i just pick the ones with token drops first, followed the highest magic & gem totals.

After another 6hr Angel event task decoding the PDA, she gets a 4hr event task which drops Stitch's blaster token, which in all likelihood will unlock that to be gathered by everyone and timewall the event until May 4th. 20 are required and are all gained by a 4hr task.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I just realized my prayers were answered and the Silverware Tappers drop event currency.


----------



## supernova

OllieUK said:


> ...also for the record, Supernova is hilarious and I fully disagree with the dolt that said you was rude


I bow to your brilliance, sir


----------



## supernova

Well, it took some doing, but I was able to shift attractions around and everything is now out of storage.  Thank goodness for the buildings with smaller footprints!


----------



## JamesGarvey

JamesGarvey said:


> After another 6hr Angel event task decoding the PDA, she gets a 4hr event task which drops Stitch's blaster token, which in all likelihood will unlock that to be gathered by everyone and timewall the event until May 4th. 20 are required and are all gained by a 4hr task.



When Angel finishes the blaster task, Nani & Cobra Bubbles get a 2hr event task and yes, the angel task unlocks the blaster for all L&S characters to collect.


----------



## mmmears

After Nana & Bubbles task there is one for Bubbles & Angel that goes for 6 hours.  I haven't started it yet since Angel is currently busy looking for a blaster.  I have no new B&B tasks to earn coins though.


----------



## OllieUK

JamesGarvey said:


> I dont think the RNG on float gem drops (aside from possibly quantities) is disclosed so likely any conclusion there is speculation or anecdotal.



Yeah this is why Im so mixed up over it... Id also like for it to actually tell us before we buy quite how much it would cost to actually run the float (not that it matters too much given all the spare magic)


----------



## hopemax

OllieUK said:


> Yeah this is why Im so mixed up over it... Id also like for it to actually tell us before we buy quite how much it would cost to actually run the float (not that it matters too much given all the spare magic)



If you aren't familiar with the Disney Magic Kingdoms Wiki page on Wikia, it is very helpful.  Here is a link to the page showing how much it costs to purchase and run parade floats and the gem/magic rewards

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Parade_Tent


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Twice now I have looked in on my game and seen a kid flying around over Lilo's house in the yellow hovercraft, and they put in back in the driveway when they see me coming.

Please tell me you've seen this, too.


----------



## Busybee46

Ugh, the drops on the blasters are poor (rare). All 5 characters working on them overnight and only 1 blaster. Sent Nani and Bubbles off on their 6 hour task instead this morning. And decided to level Pete up to 10 on the basis that he helps with something and I don't need to move up any L&S folk today. Working out quite well with collecting for Wendy and Shere Khan - and invested some gems in the Peter Pan float. Expensive to send them out now, but getting great returns, loads of potions and/or tokens and even gems!
Not doing so well getting elixir though, so far off from the new attraction and only been getting bronze and silver chests. Just got one gold today, first for ages, and must be weeks since I found a Platinum.


----------



## OllieUK

hopemax said:


> If you aren't familiar with the Disney Magic Kingdoms Wiki page on Wikia, it is very helpful.  Here is a link to the page showing how much it costs to purchase and run parade floats and the gem/magic rewards
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Parade_Tent



Thank you for this, but I actually meant the cost to run the floats each time they can run


----------



## ISmellBeef

Busybee46 said:


> Ugh, the drops on the blasters are poor (rare). All 5 characters working on them overnight and only 1 blaster. Sent Nani and Bubbles off on their 6 hour task instead this morning. And decided to level Pete up to 10 on the basis that he helps with something and I don't need to move up any L&S folk today. Working out quite well with collecting for Wendy and Shere Khan - and invested some gems in the Peter Pan float. Expensive to send them out now, but getting great returns, loads of potions and/or tokens and even gems!
> Not doing so well getting elixir though, so far off from the new attraction and only been getting bronze and silver chests. Just got one gold today, first for ages, and must be weeks since I found a Platinum.


Same ... bad droppings


----------



## supernova

OllieUK said:


> Thank you for this, but I actually meant the cost to run the floats each time they can run


That information is there, too.  Just takes a few extra clicks to find it.  The last option at the bottom of the chart is "Parade Floats".  Then you need to select each particular float.  From there, you can find everything attributed to it, including how much magic it costs to assign it to a parade.

Now to your original point, I have no idea why the hell this information would be placed on a random website, instead of built into the game itself.


----------



## supernova

Wow, what a difference a day can make.  On Saturday I needed five flutes for Peter Pan.  By last night, I was done with the flutes and shelved those Peter Pan characters.  Not so lucky on the hats, though.  With only two characters and two alternate ways to ear the hats, I moved from needing five to needing four to finally get Pan to 10.

Angel is at 4, all others at 5.  Six Stitch guns so far.

Fairy Godmother is six hats away from 9.

34,731 in event currency but down to 171 gems after picking everything up.  In four days, I can see myself getting one of those headband stands (I've got every other stand, so why not), which will knock me back another 60 gems.  O'hana also becomes available, but they haven't listed the currency required for it yet.  As if I have anywhere left to place it at this point...


----------



## JamesGarvey

Okay, after the Angel/Bubbles 6hr. there is a group quest consisting of 2h for Nani, 4hr for Angel (these two may be switched, it was late) and 8hr for Cobra Bubbles. Once those 3 tasks are accomplished, the event timewalls with an unavailable "Welcome Lilo" task.


----------



## mmmears

I just got to the time wall with the "welcome Lilo" task.  It comes after the 3 part task for Nani, Bubbles, and Stitch.

I have all the characters at Level 5 and I'm using the upgrade slot for Rex to get him to 10.  

I have 8 blasters - only got ONE overnight.  These are not dropping easily.

Fairy Godmother is at 7 and not quite ready to move up yet.

Pooh is at 8 and Pan is at 9 with lots of items missing still.

I've been focusing on event currency and not leveling up my characters too many times (I hope).


----------



## hopemax

OllieUK said:


> Thank you for this, but I actually meant the cost to run the floats each time they can run





supernova said:


> That information is there, too.  Just takes a few extra clicks to find it.  The last option at the bottom of the chart is "Parade Floats".  Then you need to select each particular float.  From there, you can find everything attributed to it, including how much magic it costs to assign it to a parade.
> 
> Now to your original point, I have no idea why the hell this information would be placed on a random website, instead of built into the game itself.



Are you guys using phones? Because when I go to the website on my computer, there is no "digging."  There is a table with a column named "Assign" that lists the cost to run each float.  One tab for non-event floats, one tab for event floats, third tab for how many gems to open new slots.


----------



## OllieUK

supernova said:


> Now to your original point, I have no idea why the hell this information would be placed on a random website, instead of built into the game itself.



Im just gonna leave this here enjoying the correctness of this statement


----------



## tasmith1993

This is where I start to feel myself falling behind in the event

I just started the 6hr Angel/Bubbles task. 
I’m only at 25k event currency. 
Nani level 5
Bubbles level 4
Angel level 4
Pleakey level 5
Jumba level 2
8 flowers to level people up. Working on refilling my nets/tanks. 
2/20 stitch guns. 

Not bad by any means but I’m falling behind in earning enough event currency to get a decent amount of gems.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Board doesnt want to play nice, so here's just a link to event current task formatted by time to payout. 


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1m-06b3eOc7o_W-vh5AtZzUqANZ9dAtbzAzEShtCjq6Q/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## JamesGarvey

*Event Characters:*

Nani - 7 (ready for 8)
Pleakley - 7 (ready for 8)
Cobra Bubbles - 7 (ready for 8)
Jumba - 6
Angel - 5 (ready for 7)

Event Currency - 36,885
Blaster Tokens - 15 of 20

*Non-event Characters:*
Toy Alien - 8
Fairy Godmother - 5
Peter Pan - 6
Wendy - 9
Piglet - 9
Pooh - Upgrading to 10


----------



## supernova

Status check:

All five Stitch characters at 5, where most will stay for the time being.  39,087 in event currency.  8 Stitch blasters.

Fairy Godmother just started the move up to 9.
Peter Pan needs just three ear hats to go to 10.  The way these are dropping, I'm counting on Santa to bring me the last one.

*EDIT: *Since posting this,  I received two more Pan hats.  One to go before the nightmare is over!


----------



## mikegood2

*Event Characters:
Nani* - 8
*Pleakley* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Cobra Bubbles *- 6 (ready for 7)
*Jumba* - 6
*Angel* - 6

Event Currency - 26,000
Blaster Tokens - 3/20

*Non-event Characters:
Fairy Godmother* - 7
*Peter Pan* - will be 9 tomorrow morning
*Winnie the Pooh* - ready for 10

Finally getting over a cold, so my play has been spotty at times. Reality is though, I have very little interest in this event and will be glad when it’s over. I do like the rewards not offering gems for top finishers though. As long as I finish top50 or even 150 I’m happy.

Also probably done leveling Stitch characters until Lilo is ready. My books have been depleted so I need to build them back up.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also probably done leveling Stitch characters until Lilo is ready. My books have been depleted so I need to build them back up.


That's actually OK, because the good news is that they've switched to flowers with this update.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Every time I collect Jumba tokens, i get needlessly annoyed. He has 4 eyes, there are 4 lenses. Those are QUADnocular, not binoculars.


----------



## supernova

Woke up to find that Mowgli and Baloo both let me down.  Then I checked the Jolly Roger and saw that it was ready to collect.  And there was my 30th Peter Pan ear hat...


----------



## JamesGarvey

Had 18/20 Blasters last night, debated who to send to gather the last 2. Decided to play it safe and send everyone...


Why must you mock me, game?


----------



## tonga

With the drop rates I've been experiencing for the Blasters, I'm happy if I get one!  Sent all 5 characters out 3 times, got one Blaster to show for it.


----------



## Onceler

tonga said:


> With the drop rates I've been experiencing for the Blasters, I'm happy if I get one!  Sent all 5 characters out 3 times, got one Blaster to show for it.



Just wait until it's time to collect the ears. The drop rates for those should make the Blasters look like a piece of cake.


----------



## OllieUK

You guys are far too lucky, its been TWO DAYS of trying to collect blasters (I have Pleakley but not Jumba) ... wanted to focus on them before the Nani and Cobra task even and I have TWO! TOTAL! TWO!

I dont think there is even enough time before lilo to even get all the blasters anymore


----------



## JamesGarvey

3 day trophy event, i didnt collect any so no idea the prizes/tiers/milestones.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Woke up to find that Mowgli and Baloo both let me down.  Then I checked the Jolly Roger and saw that it was ready to collect.  And there was my 30th Peter Pan ear hat...



Congrats!  That's quite the accomplishment.  I'm almost halfway there (getting from 9 to 10) so it might not be until the Fall.  My Pan drops are just awful.

I did better with the blasters yesterday and got my final one this morning.


----------



## hopemax

No milestones.  Prizes are EC and a Trophy Statue.

Tiers:

1-10 2000EC + Trophy
11-50 1500EC + Trophy
51-150 1000 EC + Trophy
151-350 800EC
351-600 600EC
and some lower tiers


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> No milestones.  Prizes are EC and a Trophy Statue.
> 
> Tiers:
> 
> 1-10 2000EC + Trophy
> 11-50 1500EC + Trophy
> 51-150 1000 EC + Trophy
> 151-350 800EC
> 351-600 600EC
> and some lower tiers




Pretty pathetic really.  Not even nets and cages this time.  I'm just going to play as usual and be happy if I get some EC.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> No milestones.  Prizes are EC and a Trophy Statue.
> 
> Tiers:
> 
> 1-10 2000EC + Trophy
> 11-50 1500EC + Trophy
> 51-150 1000 EC + Trophy
> 151-350 800EC
> 351-600 600EC
> and some lower tiers





mmmears said:


> Pretty pathetic really.  Not even nets and cages this time.  I'm just going to play as usual and be happy if I get some EC.



Yeah, they are fairly pathetic. Luckily striking gold is the mini event I always do best in. Should easily be able to finish top 50. If not I could probably do top 150, for a trophy, in my sleep. 

Is this the first event that the mini events don’t give milestone rewards. If so, and I believe it is the case, than that’s very disappointing. As far as placement rewards go, I wish they, were a little better, but I like that they spread them out better. Gem rewards were nice, but made mini events too competitive.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> No milestones.  Prizes are EC and a Trophy Statue.
> 
> Tiers:
> 1-10 2000EC + Trophy
> 11-50 1500EC + Trophy
> 51-150 1000 EC + Trophy


And by this you mean event currency and elixirs.


----------



## JamesGarvey

What an ultra useless mini-event.

At least when I collected for the blaster I was able to grab an extra, maybe I get lucky and can upgrade Stitch quickly after his eventual arrival.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, I collected trophies twice before I ever bothered to check the leaderboard..... it is saying that I am in 1600th place with 1 trophy. Guess I’m out of the running already since it didn’t count any of my others


----------



## JamesGarvey

Check back later, sometimes it takes a little while for the app to register the trophy collection.


----------



## Blosiom

OllieUK said:


> You guys are far too lucky, its been TWO DAYS of trying to collect blasters (I have Pleakley but not Jumba) ... wanted to focus on them before the Nani and Cobra task even and I have TWO! TOTAL! TWO!
> 
> I dont think there is even enough time before lilo to even get all the blasters anymore


shall we form a club i'm in the same boat and i have Jumba as well.


----------



## AJGolden1013

10 blasters, about to attempt to collect 5, we'll see how this goes!

I just had friends visit so I'm a bit out of the loop as far as working to get everything done and letting magic build up.  I also have a crazy work schedule over the next 5 days.  Fingers, crossed......


----------



## Windwaker4444

Been kind of in and out on this event.  But here is where I am so far:

All L&S characters at level 5
8 blaster guns
22k in ec

I'm in 50th place in the gold trophy event.   I'm not really excited about the prizes so I'm just collecting when I check on the blasters.
Blasters have been hit or miss on my end, but nothing too crazy.

Pooh is at lv 9
Peter is at lv 8 (3 tokens from 9)
Fairy Godmother is at lv 8

Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## wingweaver84

Wasn't Apple cracking down on lootboxing since it's like gambling?If so,why is Gameloft still doing it with DMK?(On the plus side,I did manage to get both Cogsworth and the Beast from the last two chests,but I'd still like to be guaranteed these items!)


----------



## JamesGarvey

All they had to do was disclose the odds. They did that.


----------



## SunDial

The blaster drops have been pretty good for me.  Each round of sending the characters I got at least 2 drops.   1 time I got 4 out of 5.   Just trying to build up EC.


----------



## supernova

Bringing Peter Pan to 10 earns us 5 gems, and a 24-hr joint quest with Wendy to talk about the past.  Glad this nonsense from two events ago will be over in 24 short hours.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Sitting 4th on 256 trophies, 10th is 98, should be able to only casually care about them for the rest of the mini-event and still get the top tier for a gem's worth of event currency and some cauldron fodder.


----------



## mikegood2

Currently 6th with 307. About 80 under 1st, 10th has 267 and 50th at 181. Also just gonna play casually. If I finish top 10 great, but top 50, which I’m basically guaranteed, is also fine.

Was gonna do the airplane mode technique the first day, but accidently launched the app 2 hours in and my trophies were registered. Honestly, if the rewards are gonna be this week airport mode is fairly useless.


----------



## mmmears

Wow it's quiet around here.  Guess there isn't much going on until the Lilo part of the game opens up. 

I'm in 6th place right now with 340 trophies.  I started right away and I'm not going out of my way to win anything on this one since the prizes just don't seem worth it.  Seems like other players feel the same way based on my rank at the moment.  I'm trying to hold back and NOT upgrade any of my characters to save EC but it's hard not to push that button.


----------



## SunDial

Sitting in 1st with 241 and 60 over 10th.   I didn't start right away and I am not sending 3 or 4 characters out for the trophies.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I'm sitting in 17th with 313 Trophies, first place has 424 - I seem to be in a pretty competitive leader board despite my late start (darn overnight shifts!). I'd hoped to be top 10 but we shall see how often I can check in and get trophies tonight. I'm finally up to 19 blasters after the last mission resulting in 4/5 dropping them so hopefully in 4 hrs I'll be finished with them.


----------



## hopemax

All guns for Stitch collected in both games.  I was a little nervous in the Windows game, because I was only getting 1 or 2 per 5 character drops.  Then when I got up to use the bathroom, I got 3, and then my next collection ALL FIVE characters dropped guns.  Which gave me enough.

IOS:

Pleakley: 8
Nani, Jumba, Cobra Bubbles: 6
Angel: 5
Fairy Godmother: 7, 3 hats away
Peter Pan: 7
Pooh:  DONE!

38.5 EC, 31st place with 380 Trophies

Windows:

Pleakley: upgrading to 7
Nani, Cobra Bubbles: 6
Jumba: 5
Angel: 4 (but will be upgraded when Pleakley finishes)

LGM Alien: 8, 1 ear hat away 
Fairy Godmother: 7
Wendy: 8
Peter Pan: 4, 1 flute away
Pooh: 8

37.2 EC, 64th with 312 Trophies

Now the "fun" begins.  We leave Tuesday morning on our trip.  So can I Welcome Lilo in my Windows game before then?  Stitch is a lost cause.  But if by some miracle, I can unlock the 3rd Stitch token, I'll have a decision to make.  Pay for him or not.


----------



## Chrisvee

I’m so far behind after taking a week off to visit WDW. I don’t think I’m going to finish this event I don’t even have Angel or the books yet.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got all the event characters plateaued at 7, full allotment of flower tokens and managed to get 53k in event currency. that'll have to do for welcoming Lilo (well starting the grind for her tokens)


----------



## supernova

This event, while not the most exciting, has easily been the most productive one for me.  Since starting, I've managed to move Pooh from 8 to 9 and ultimately 10.  Peter Pan is also at 10.  I've welcome AND complete the Fairy Godmother.  So all previous characters in the game are done.

As for the current event, I have everyone at 5 except for the two gem characters, who are at 7.  Sitting at 58,367 in event currency, although we still have two characters and a restaurant to build, so I know a lot of this will be knocked down until I can rebuild.  At least there's currency to be won once this annoying trophy competition is over later today.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Got all the event characters plateaued at 7, full allotment of flower tokens and managed to get 53k in event currency. that'll have to do for welcoming Lilo (well starting the grind for her tokens)





supernova said:


> This event, while not the most exciting, has easily been the most productive one for me.  Since starting, I've managed to move Pooh from 8 to 9 and ultimately 10.  Peter Pan is also at 10.  I've welcome AND complete the Fairy Godmother.  So all previous characters in the game are done.
> 
> As for the current event, I have everyone at 5 except for the two gem characters, who are at 7.  Sitting at 58,367 in event currency, although we still have two characters and a restaurant to build, so I know a lot of this will be knocked down until I can rebuild.  At least there's currency to be won once this annoying trophy competition is over later today.



Impressive jobs guys! Wish I was as far along as you, but have played this event more casually than usual, but still happy enough with my progress.

Level 8 - Nani and Pleakley
Level 7 - Jumba and *Orange* Bubbles 
Level 6 - Angel

39.5K event currency
16 Flowers, or books like I said the other day 

Fairy Godmother at level 7, but should be farther along. Didn’t have enough elixir when Primeval Whirl was released and completely forgot about it. Should have built it last week. Also, continuously mess up and send Sarge for Trophies, when I should send him on the 2 hour Hat mission. 

Pooh’s been ready to max for a few days and Pan is at level 9. His drop rates have really been off. I’ll finish collections 1 item and it takes me 4 or 5 more to finish the others.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Fairy Godmother at level 7, but should be farther along. Also, continuously mess up and send Sarge for Trophies, when I should send him on the 2 hour Hat mission.


You're in good company there.  Too many times my eye saw the trophy at the top task, so I just tapped on it.  Then when my character next cycled to Rex, I realized my error and had to send Rex for a trophy as well.  Still nice to have the two trophies, but with the way my leaderboard is right now, I certainly could have done without them.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcome Lilo - 7500 EC - 2h


8 Pua Melia Flower Tokens
14 Scrump Doll Tokens
14 Lilo Ears Hats Tokens

Scrump Doll tokens:


Nani (lvl 5) - Surfing - 4h (requires Lahui Beach)
Prince Charming (lvl 4) - Jousting Practise - 4h (requires Regal Carroussel)
EVE (lvl 2) - Ride on Astro Orbiters - 4h (requires Astro Orbiters)
Minnie Mouse (lvl 6) - Take Photos With Guests - 4h
Lumiere (lvl 2) - Visiting a Friend - 6h (requires Belle's House)
Stitch's Great Escape - 4h
L&S float - 2h + 6h recharge
Silver Chests
Ears hats:


Cinderella (lvl 3) - Sing for the Guests - 2h
Cobra Bubbles (lvl 3) - Waiting for a Call -  2h (requires Lahui Beach)
Angel (lvl 2) - Practise Song - 2h (requires Lilo's House)
Jumba (lvl 2) - Tinker with Systems - 2h (requires Lilo's House)
Belle (lvl 2) - Talk To Enchanting Friends 4h (requires Beast's Castle)


----------



## supernova

Geez.  I'm really glad I've held off on leveling up non-gem characters this time around.  Lilo is 7,500 in currency and Stitch is exactly twice that.  So we're going to be down a whopping 22,500 in currency, and that's before we build O'hana.  So for the immediate future, all non-gem characters are staying right where they are, at 5.  Gonna be a slow build to 80,000 for the full gem conversion.  And with so much magic and no other characters to welcome, I'll be looking for something to do once the event is over.


----------



## mmmears

Yep, with Ohana and two characters it's going to take up most of the saved EC I fear.  

I'm not doing too well with Lilo's items.  Not sure why.  Must just be the RNG thing since I have all the characters.


----------



## JamesGarvey

14 ear hats, yay... 2 dolls, not so much.


----------



## ISmellBeef

Somehow the Lilo hat drops are quite bad for me...  Even though sending out all characters (minus Belle)


----------



## mikegood2

I’m sure I’m gonna jinx myself, but I’ve had really good drop rates. Have all the ears collected and 10/14 dolls. Have 6 characters out looking for the dolls so I’m hoping I wake up to all dolls collected.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> I’m sure I’m gonna jinx myself, but I’ve had really good drop rates. Have all the ears collected and 10/14 dolls. Have 6 characters out looking for the dolls so I’m hoping I wake up to all dolls collected.



I also have had good luck with drops.    Need 1 more doll and 4 hats.  I am hoping to start welcoming Lilo in 4 hours


----------



## supernova

Lilo welcomed!

First up is a 2-hour joint task with Nani to "Catch up at their House"


----------



## supernova

Completing the 2-hour task allows us to build O'hana Restaurant, as long as Lilo is at Level 2.  O'hana takes 12 hours to build.

There is also an immediate 15 Scrump Doll tapper.  After the first 5, then next set takes 4 hours to spawn.

Lilo to Level 2 brings a non-event 2 hour task to Congratulate Scrump.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Completing the 2-hour task allows us to build O'hana Restaurant, as long as Lilo is at Level 2.  O'hana takes 12 hours to build.
> 
> There is also an immediate 15 Scrump Doll tapper.  After the first 5, then next set takes 4 hours to spawn.
> 
> Lilo to Level 2 brings a non-event 2 hour tsk to Congratulate Scrump.



I did get the items to welcome Lilo.  1 hour left til finished.  Dumb part was sending Nani out on the 4 hour for the doll when I read your earlier post.  Oh well.  Just have to wait for Nani.   How many items does it take Lilo to get to L2?


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> I did get the items to welcome Lilo.  1 hour left til finished.  Dumb part was sending Nani out on the 4 hour for the doll when I read your earlier post.  Oh well.  Just have to wait for Nani.   How many items does it take Lilo to get to L2?


1 of each of the three items and 500 event currency.  To get to Level 3, it'll take 2 of each item, plus 750 in event currency.


----------



## Araminta18

got all the hats but the doll drops...oosh.  Maybe if I'm really really lucky, I can start welcoming Lilo tonight


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Completing the 2-hour task allows us to build O'hana Restaurant, as long as Lilo is at Level 2.  O'hana takes 12 hours to build.
> 
> There is also an immediate 15 Scrump Doll tapper.  After the first 5, then next set takes 4 hours to spawn.
> 
> Lilo to Level 2 brings a non-event 2 hour tsk to Congratulate Scrump.





SunDial said:


> I did get the items to welcome Lilo.  1 hour left til finished.  Dumb part was sending Nani out on the 4 hour for the doll when I read your earlier post.  Oh well.  Just have to wait for Nani.   How many items does it take Lilo to get to L2?



@SunDial Requires 1 of each

Did the same stupid thing. Started welcoming Lilo this morning and then sent all characters out to collect her items and figured If I was careful collecting, I’d have enough to level her to 2 and maybe an extra item or two. Then I opened my 2 silver chests and they gave me one of each, so I was able to level her to 2 instantly. Now have to wait over 2 hours for Nani to finish so I can do the 2h job that makes ‘Ohana buildable. 

They really need to do a better job with the building instructions! Before welcoming Lilo ‘Ohana said it required Lilo to be level 2. After I had her at 2 it changed to the “To unlock, finish more L&S quests” message. It should have stated both from the beginning.


----------



## cliscinsky

Wish my drops for Lilo were as good as some of you all.  After 24 hours, I've only gotten 4 dolls and 12 hats.  At this rate, I may be able to welcome Lilo by Tomorrow evening.  Disheartening to click on a character, and get nothing.


----------



## supernova

Lilo at Level 3 doesn't unlock any task.


----------



## mikegood2

Finally got to start building 'Ohana and all I have to say is *BY THIS TIME HAVENT YOU LEARNED ANYTHING*. It has a 12x12 footprint making it tougher to places. Luckily I was able to quickly move a few items around, but that’s only because I just finished a few jobs that took place in those building.

While somewhat annoying, I don’t have a big problem with ledger footprint buildings, but if your going to do it, *give us more plots of land.*


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Finally got to start building 'Ohana and all I have to say is *BY THIS TIME HAVENT YOU LEARNED ANYTHING*. It has a 12x12 footprint making it tougher to places. Luckily I was able to quickly move a few items around, but that’s only because I just finished a few jobs that took place in those building.
> 
> While somewhat annoying, I don’t have a big problem with ledger footprint buildings, but if your going to do it, *give us more plots of land.*


Well, the good news is that, by the time the NEXT event rolls around, they'll have to break down and relent.


----------



## supernova

Completing the Scrump tapper doesn't bring on any task.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Completing the Scrump tapper doesn't bring on any task.



Do you think we need to get Ohana built before there's another task after Lilo's 2 hour one?  I've done the first round of Scrump tapping and I guess I'll get Ohana finished tomorrow morning.


----------



## supernova

Finishing O'hana unlocks everyone to free Stitch.  Lilo has to make the first 4-hour attempt, afterwhich I imagine we can begin sending everyone out on the final tokens.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Finishing O'hana unlocks everyone to free Stitch.  Lilo has to make the first 4-hour attempt, afterwhich I imagine we can begin sending everyone out on the final tokens.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## supernova

OK, gang.  Home stretch!  All tasks for the Stitch ear hats are joint 4-hour tasks.

Here are the pairs to free Stitch:
Lilo + Jumba (Stop the Bot)
Angel + Cobra Bubbles (Stealth Ops)
Nani + Pleakey (Hover Car Help)

**There is now a Stitch bundle: $9.99 for Stitch and a free Stitch Headband concession stand.  Surprised the interns didn't go the $14.99 route.  Perhaps they outpriced themselves over the past two events??

Just brought Pleakey and Jumba to 8, and received a joint 8-hour non-event task to "Air Their Grievances".  Can't see me touching this one until I've got all the Stitch hats.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> OK, gang.  Home stretch!  All tasks for the Stitch ear hats are joint 4-hour tasks.
> 
> Here are the pairs to free Stitch:
> Lilo + Jumba (Stop the Bot)
> Angel + Cobra Bubbles (Stealth Ops)
> Nani + Pleakey (Hover Car Help)
> 
> **There is now a Stitch bundle: $9.99 for Stitch and a free Stitch Headband concession stand.  Surprised the interns didn't go the $14.99 route.  Perhaps they outpriced themselves over the past two events??
> 
> Just brought Pleakey and Jumba to 8, and received a joint 8-hour non-event task to "Air Their Grievances".  Can't see me touching this one until I've got all the Stitch hats.



Thanks.  Just sent Lilo out on the first 4 hour task.  Everyone else on 1 and 2 hour tasks. In 2 hours I hope I don't forget what you wrote


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Thanks.  Just sent Lilo out on the first 4 hour task.  Everyone else on 1 and 2 hour tasks. In 2 hours I hope I don't forget what you wrote


I've got all three going for about 2 hours now.  Will be real curious to see what my drop rate is out of three.


----------



## Araminta18

supernova said:


> OK, gang.  Home stretch!  All tasks for the Stitch ear hats are joint 4-hour tasks.
> 
> Here are the pairs to free Stitch:
> Lilo + Jumba (Stop the Bot)
> Angel + Cobra Bubbles (Stealth Ops)
> Nani + Pleakey (Hover Car Help)
> 
> **There is now a Stitch bundle: $9.99 for Stitch and a free Stitch Headband concession stand.  Surprised the interns didn't go the $14.99 route.  Perhaps they outpriced themselves over the past two events??
> 
> Just brought Pleakey and Jumba to 8, and received a joint 8-hour non-event task to "Air Their Grievances".  Can't see me touching this one until I've got all the Stitch hats.



What level do they all have to be to do the joint tasks?


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> Thanks.  Just sent Lilo out on the first 4 hour task.  Everyone else on 1 and 2 hour tasks. In 2 hours I hope I don't forget what you wrote



I just did the same thing and of course I have the same concern.


----------



## aussiebill10

What triggers the tasks to start the ears needed for stich?
I have all the trigger guns


----------



## hopemax

aussiebill10 said:


> What triggers the tasks to start the ears needed for stich?
> I have all the trigger guns



After Ohana finishes construction, Lilo has a 4 hr task to earn one ear.  After that completes, it will be unlocked for the other characters to earn.

So it looks like I will have time to get Stitch before my vacation after all.  I just started the construction task, which will finish before bedtime.  Lilo can do her task overnight and I can get wait for the bundle tomorrow.  We leave on Tuesday morning.  Although, I will have to spend the money to do it.  I'm only willing to do this, because the last month has been a little rough here.  DH was unexpectedly laid off.  He found a new job which he will start the Monday after we get back.  He did get a severance package from his old job, which we won't have to dig into to live on because he found the new job so quickly.  So he's getting a Mini Cooper, I'm getting Stitch.

Fair, right?  Lol.


----------



## Chrisvee

starting to collect blasters so still waaaay behind


----------



## supernova

Araminta18 said:


> What level do they all have to be to do the joint tasks?


Not sure how to tell.  I have everyone at 5, gem characters at 7, and Lilo was at 2.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm a little behind still.  Just started building Ohana.  

Lilo is at lv 2, all others still at lv 5
Fairy Godmother lv 8
Pooh lv 9
Peter ready for 9 finally
25k in EC
Finally broke 6 mil on magic

Thanks for all the updates.  It keeps me from making wasteful task decisions.  Hope Stitch's drops are good since we are almost on the final week.


----------



## Aces86

Am nowhere close to welcoming Lilo. Still have half the dolls to collect.  Was at the wettest Kentucky derby in history lol, so I didn’t play much this weekend. Plus this is the first event I haven’t purchased premium characters... won’t be surprised if I don’t finish this event but I’m also not too bummed out about it either if I don’t.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Upgrading Wendy to Level 10, this should temp RNGesus to drop Stitch ears faster.

What is this useless BS amber chest for the next streak reward?


----------



## mmmears

So at this point I have all my event characters at L5 except for Lilo who is at 4.

Then I still have Pooh, Fairy Godmother, and Peter Pan to work on - they are all at L9 as of this afternoon.




JamesGarvey said:


> What is this useless BS amber chest for the next streak reward?



I've been wondering about this, too.


----------



## hopemax

JamesGarvey said:


> Upgrading Wendy to Level 10, this should temp RNGesus to drop Stitch ears faster.
> 
> What is this useless BS amber chest for the next streak reward?



Grumpy tokens?  For those of us that don't have him.  Still useless for the rest of you.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Grumpy tokens?  For those of us that don't have him.  Still useless for the rest of you.


Oh, if they're his tokens, I'll be grumpy alright.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Have amber chests ever had Grumpy tokens? Mine were just Sorcerer Mickey fabric, then happiness and magic.


----------



## SunDial

Played this while in Epcot this evening.   

1st collection went 1/3 

2nd and 3rd collection went 2/3 each.  Love the start.   Man I hope I don't jinks myself.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I went 0/3 on my first round of hat collecting for Stitch today. Sure hope my luck changes soon!


----------



## DMMom

My Stitch ear drops are horrible.  I thought I would have plenty of time, but maybe not. 5 rounds with only 2 drops. (1 for initial Lilo only, then 0/3, 1/3, 0/3, 0/3).  I hope this improves.
The good news is that I will have Winnie the Pooh to Level 10 today and then have plenty of time to level up Peter Pan to Level 10 tomorrow.
Everyone else at 10 except:
Fairy Godmother - 7 ears to be ready to level to 8 (No primeval whirl yet.  I stupidly used up my elixir on Platinum Chests only to get a couple antlers)
Nani - Ready for 8
Lilo - ready for 4
Angel - ready for 7
Pleakley - ready for 9
Jumba - Ready for 8
Cobra Bubbles - Ready for 8
(Have all characters and attractions except Zootopia Track, Fantasmic, Jack, Wall-E, and Boo)


----------



## SunDial

I did jinx myself.  Rounds 4 and 5 were 0/3.


----------



## supernova

I figured it was too good to be true.  Level 55 gave 2 gems.  Just went up to Level 56 and it's back to 1 gem.


----------



## hopemax

In my IOS game, my Stitch collection has been:  1, 2, 0, 0

I did purchase the Stitch pack in my Windows game.  After Stitch is welcomed, Lilo & Nani have a 4 hr joint task to "Celebrate a Job Well Done."  It is a pink background task, not yellow.

I was hoping I could keep the books and guns already collected to use to upgrade Stitch quickly, but they go away, and you have to start over.

Flowers not Books for the 1st token

Gun Tokens:

Cobra Bubbles: 4 hrs
Pleakley: 4 hrs
Lilo: 6 hrs

Stitch Ears:

Float
Jumba - 4 hrs
Nani - 4 hrs
Angel - 6 hrs


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I did purchase the Stitch pack in my Windows game.  I was hoping I could keep the books and guns already collected to use to upgrade Stitch quickly, but they go away, and you have to start over.


I was actually thinking about that.  What if I collected 14/15 guns, THEN went and bought the bundle.  Would the 14 guns remain?  But I figure since the dual-character tasks always end once the character is won, it'll be less of a headache to get the blasters.


----------



## mmmears

My Stitch ear hat drops have been abysmally awful.   I have 4 right now, and had 3 over 12 hours ago.  Oh well.  I hope that with 8 more days to go I'll get them in time.


----------



## tasmith1993

I think I’ll finish the event, but not doing as well as I had hoped! Been a busy event for me. 
I have Lilo working on my first stitch hat now, that’ll be done in an hour and a half.
I’m also down to 27k EC after building ohana or whatever the last building was called 
Hoping I can manage to rebuild my EC and at least get some of the gem reward by the time the event is over.


----------



## supernova

tasmith1993 said:


> I’m also down to 27k EC after building ohana or whatever the last building was called
> Hoping I can manage to rebuild my EC and at least get some of the gem reward by the time the event is over.


Rebuild all you can.  Stitch is going to cost you 15,000.


----------



## ZellyB

0/3 on my first round of Stitch ear drops.  Sigh.


----------



## tasmith1993

supernova said:


> Rebuild all you can.  Stitch is going to cost you 15,000.


Ugh yeah I was mentally counting that 15k off, so I know I won’t have much to start with once I get stitch! I’ll be lucky if I can get 10 gems when it’s all said and done!


I’ve been visiting my bf in Boston over the weekend so didn’t get to play as much as usual. Fly home tomorrow and off for 1 day. Then work 4 12 hour days in a row before I leave for WDW!  Not much playing time to spare. I figure I’ll collect as many tanks and nets as possible and keep creating flowers (until I have too many to get more). At least those tasks are 25 EC.


----------



## supernova

tasmith1993 said:


> I’ve been visiting my bf in Boston over the weekend so didn’t get to play as much as usual. Fly home tomorrow and off for 1 day. Then work 4 12 hour days in a row before I leave for WDW!  Not much playing time to spare.


Hey... at least it's all good stuff!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

aussiebill10 said:


> What triggers the tasks to start the ears needed for stich?
> I have all the trigger guns



It looks like finishing the Scrump dolls plays as equal a part as finishing building Ohana. I completed Ohana’s building task and no new quests popped up, then finished the scrump dolls and Lilos quest to go for the first ear hat appeared.


----------



## mmmears

0/3 yet again today.  I would have been happy if I even got ONE, but none? Again?


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> 0/3 yet again today.  I would have been happy if I even got ONE, but none? Again?



I'm in the same spot.


----------



## SunDial

Round 6 And I went 0/3.   Time to un jinx myself.  Not going to post about the ears until I get the remaining 9 ears.


----------



## JamesGarvey

just got 1 this round and am up to a whopping 5 of 15.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Has anyone had this happen?

I've had three wishes in the park for several days, asking for a ride that's not out. I put out Hollywood Tower of Terror, then the three wishes all change to Troll Knoll. Then I put that one out, and all three change to Training Camp. So there's no way to satisfy the wishes. I've closed and re-opened the game, restarted my phone, it won't go away. (I'm hoping not to have to open a ticket, where they reply with a five page long email in eight languages, and then ignore your request for three months)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I've been traveling so haven't had as much time for the game, but am up to gathering Stitch's ear hats now - up to 4, so I *hope* ok for getting the 15 in the next several days

Gotta say, would be tough without the premium characters as 2 of the 3 pairs require them - kinda cheap if you ask me, but is what it is


----------



## Jax1023

I’ve been running all 3 characters for stitch ears all day- I’m 0/9. This is gonna be a long week isn’t it


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Gotta say, would be tough without the premium characters as 2 of the 3 pairs require them - kinda cheap if you ask me, but is what it is



Yep.  I was thinking the same thing.  I doubt it's possible (or at least probable) that a person could get Stitch without getting those extra 2 premium characters.  They should have (at least) had them paired together for this task but I guess that would defeat their money-making purposes.


----------



## mmmears

Grrr.  I just got 0/3 again.  I think this is something like 3 times in a row.   Now it's just getting really old.


----------



## supernova

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Has anyone had this happen?
> 
> I've had three wishes in the park for several days, asking for a ride that's not out. I put out Hollywood Tower of Terror, then the three wishes all change to Troll Knoll. Then I put that one out, and all three change to Training Camp. So there's no way to satisfy the wishes. I've closed and re-opened the game, restarted my phone, it won't go away. (I'm hoping not to have to open a ticket, where they reply with a five page long email in eight languages, and then ignore your request for three months)


Odd because I haven't had a single wish for Tower of Terror.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yep.  I was thinking the same thing.  I doubt it's possible (or at least probable) that a person could get Stitch without getting those extra 2 premium characters.  They should have (at least) had them paired together for this task but I guess that would defeat their money-making purposes.


On the contrary, my friend.  One certainly COULD get Stitch without those extra two premium characters.  It's called the old "Parting with $10" trick.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> On the contrary, my friend.  One certainly COULD get Stitch without those extra two premium characters.  It's called the old "Parting with $10" trick.



 Good point.  I should have said that it looks pretty much impossible without spending money.


----------



## Gnat1000

Newbie question...  I just started and wanted to know the best use for gems early in the game.  I’m always running low on magic so I was thinking about spending 50 gems to get the Peter Pan float so I would get 11000 magic every time it runs.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Parade spots should be your highest priority as they have the chance to drop gems and in time pay themselves back and then some.

The best way to earn magic early is via short tasks or a concession farming (EDIT: wait, i forgot they nerfed the burger stands, buy the mickey hat stand) to collect regularly.

PS: it takes 8000 magic to assign the peter float so this wouldnt fix your issue anyway.


----------



## cliscinsky

12 trips out for Stitch hats today, from 6 am until almost 10 pm,, and I’ve only gotten 1 freaking hat for my efforts.  Ridiculous to say the least.


----------



## AJGolden1013

My stats:

All characters are maxed out, with the following exceptions
Nani - ready for 7
Lilo - ready for 3
Stitch - needs 10 more ears
Angel - ready for 6
Pleakley - ready for 7
Jumba - ready for 6
Cobra Bubbles - ready for 7
Fairy Godmother - ready for 4
Peter Pan - ready for 5
Wendy - ready for 9
Winnie the Pooh - ready for 9
Eeyore - ready for 10
Tigger - ready for 10
Kanga - ready for 10
Roo - ready for 10
Piglet - ready for 9
Rabbit - ready for 10

Elixir - 16,507 - more than half way to get primeval whirl and with all the torches and star mappers I seem to get, I should have it by the end of the month.
Magic - 6,534,189 - WOOHOO!!!!  I am not only about 3M magic, I'm above 6.  That makes me happy for no reason
EC - 29,305.  I did have it higher, but then I built the house and all my EC went away.  Luckily I have one week to build it all up and get 10 more ear hats and welcome Stitch, so fingers crossed.  Everyone else is at a holding pattern because I want as much EC for gem conversion as possible.

My thoughts:

This even turned out to be better than I thought it would be, so that's nice.  I want them to stop the events though.  I need at least two months to recover, because summer is coming, so they need to relax with the events.  A major story line event would be fine because it doesn't ruin your progress.  It eats up the magic, but that's okay.  My personal request would be for Robin Hood, Little Mermaid, or Hercules.  Those are my top three.

BEST WISHES TO ALL on completing the Stitch event!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

JamesGarvey said:


> *Event Characters:*
> 
> Nani - 7 (ready for 8)
> Pleakley - 7 (ready for 8)
> Cobra Bubbles - 7 (ready for 8)
> Jumba - 6
> Angel - 5 (ready for 7)
> 
> Event Currency - 36,885
> Blaster Tokens - 15 of 20
> 
> *Non-event Characters:*
> Toy Alien - 8
> Fairy Godmother - 5
> Peter Pan - 6
> Wendy - 9
> Piglet - 9
> Pooh - Upgrading to 10




*Event Characters:*

Nani - 7 (ready for 8)
Pleakley - 7 (ready for 8)
Cobra Bubbles - 7 (ready for 8)
Jumba - 7 (ready for 8)
Angel - 7 (ready for 8)
Lilo - 5 (ready for 6)

Event Currency - 51,105
Stitch Ears - 5 of 15

*Non-event Characters:*
Toy Alien - 8
Fairy Godmother - 6
Peter Pan - 6

Magic: 3,852,180
Gems: 270 (had 527 on April 9)


----------



## go oilers go

7 gems away from Jumba...c'mon floats drop me some gems!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I thought I was having bad luck with Stitch's ears, but now I feel a little better.  I've sent the team out 3 times and have 3 ears to show for it.  While the L&S gang are hard at work breaking that crazy looking robot, I have Peter leveling up to 9.  I also pulled the trigger and bought that last parade float spot and was rewarded with 10 gems the first time out.  At this rate, I should make my gems back sometime this year. 

Hope everyone has better luck tomorrow!!!  

I know a lot of people on the forum need an 'event' vacation for awhile, but I honestly don't know what I'll do if we take that long of a break.  Pooh and Peter will be working towards lv 10 and the Fairy Godmother is earning for lv 9 right now. All of my L&S characters are ready for lv 6, just waiting for them to finish getting Stitch ears.  Kinda sad to think all I'll be able to look forward to is collecting magic and useless items for Merlin's  Cauldron garage sale.  Hope those crafty interns have something good up their sleeves for the future.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> On the contrary, my friend.  One certainly COULD get Stitch without those extra two premium characters.  It's called the old "Parting with $10" trick.


Ha ha ha!!!  Those interns must be a one trick pony, cause I see them use that one A LOT!!!  Too funny....


----------



## Windwaker4444

go oilers go said:


> 7 gems away from Jumba...c'mon floats drop me some gems!


Have anyone you can level up really quick?  Might be worth it since you are sooooo close.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha ha ha!!!  Those interns must be a one trick pony, cause I see them use that one A LOT!!!  Too funny....


The only music the interns play is on a broken record.



Windwaker4444 said:


> I know a lot of people on the forum need an 'event' vacation for awhile, but I honestly don't know what I'll do if we take that long of a break.  Pooh and Peter will be working towards lv 10 and the Fairy Godmother is earning for lv 9 right now. All of my L&S characters are ready for lv 6, just waiting for them to finish getting Stitch ears.  Kinda sad to think all I'll be able to look forward to is collecting magic and useless items for Merlin's  Cauldron garage sale.  Hope those crafty interns have something good up their sleeves for the future.


Can't remember when (was it right after Mother Gothel?) that we last had a huge stretch of time with absolutely nothing going on.  And you're right... nothing to do but keep collecting magic.  At least back then we didn't have the "Home" feature, so we had characters to send out on endless 12-hour tasks.  The only reason to check in, it seemed, was to maybe keep happiness up.  <<Yawn>>.....


----------



## supernova

go oilers go said:


> 7 gems away from Jumba...c'mon floats drop me some gems!


Of course, once you buy him, you will be 100% away from any additional gem purchase


----------



## Blosiom

I've sent out all three pairs four times so far and not got a single hat. The only good thing is having a week but even then that is looking at a stretch for me at this rate.


----------



## hopemax

Alright guys, I'm on my way.  

IOS only got one hat overnight, bringing me to 5.  I'm wondering if a day of airplane mode will bring better drops.  15 hr flight from SFO ahead of me .

Lilo & Stitch had a 12 hour task, which I didn't quite get finished, so I don't if I technically finished the event or not in my Windows game.  But I have all the characters, float and buildings.


----------



## go oilers go

Windwaker4444 said:


> Have anyone you can level up really quick?  Might be worth it since you are sooooo close.  Good luck!!!!


Just pooh to level 10 which I sent him to do this morning...so by tomorrow morning I will have him


----------



## go oilers go

supernova said:


> Of course, once you buy him, you will be 100% away from any additional gem purchase


Of course


----------



## Gnat1000

JamesGarvey said:


> Parade spots should be your highest priority as they have the chance to drop gems and in time pay themselves back and then some.
> 
> The best way to earn magic early is via short tasks or a concession farming (EDIT: wait, i forgot they nerfed the burger stands, buy the mickey hat stand) to collect regularly.
> 
> PS: it takes 8000 magic to assign the peter float so this wouldnt fix your issue anyway.



That still sounds like a good source of magic though.  8K magic to assign the peter pan float and you get back 11k in return.  Am I missing something?  Want to make sure that's how it works.


----------



## McCoy

Gnat1000 said:


> That still sounds like a good source of magic though.  8K magic to assign the peter pan float and you get back 11k in return.  Am I missing something?  Want to make sure that's how it works.


My recollection from long ago is that the amount listed per parade float is a possible amount from the float, but you actually receive much less typically.  I haven't actually tracked the amount of magic I spend per parade to the amount I receive from that parade, in well over a year now, but it was always my experience that I would actually lose magic running parades. I basically view it as paying to have a chance at getting gems, which having as much magic as some of us do, is worth the price.  I would suggest that before you go buying new floats, run a couple of parades with what you have now and carefully track how much you are spending to run the parade compared to how much you are receiving.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Yes, that's how it works. If you have empty parade slots, buying new ones makes sense. If not, in the long run you'd be better off saving for more slots, which will yield a chance for gems in the future.

As McCoy stated, I've never bothered to check if they payout entirely or just a "Chance of". Here's the maximum float payouts, there are 2 better floats in terms to cost to reward ration.


----------



## JamesGarvey

We've got ourselves a Silverware tapper mini-event.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I know a lot of people on the forum need an 'event' vacation for awhile, but I honestly don't know what I'll do if we take that long of a break.  Pooh and Peter will be working towards lv 10 and the Fairy Godmother is earning for lv 9 right now. All of my L&S characters are ready for lv 6, just waiting for them to finish getting Stitch ears.  Kinda sad to think all I'll be able to look forward to is collecting magic and useless items for Merlin's  Cauldron garage sale.  Hope those crafty interns have something good up their sleeves for the future.





supernova said:


> Can't remember when (was it right after Mother Gothel?) that we last had a huge stretch of time with absolutely nothing going on.  And you're right... nothing to do but keep collecting magic.  At least back then we didn't have the "Home" feature, so we had characters to send out on endless 12-hour tasks.  The only reason to check in, it seemed, was to maybe keep happiness up.  <<Yawn>>.....



Your both making vary valid points, but I’m kinda at the point where I want to find out. I want, even if it’s only short lived, to have that feeling that I'm complete “caught up” in the game now what do I do? Instead I’m at the point of NO wait a few more weeks, I’m down to only 2 characters left that I need to max. I also want to build my gem reserves up, currently at 196, for the next event. This is the first event in awhile that I haven’t spend any real money into an event and it feels good. 

I think it’s also depend on how many games you play and where this one ranks in your playing order. If this is your primary game I can understand why you want more content. In my case this has fallen down into 3rd place for the games I play, so I’d be very happy cutting down the amount of time I spend playing this.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> My recollection from long ago is that the amount listed per parade float is a possible amount from the float, but you actually receive much less typically.  I haven't actually tracked the amount of magic I spend per parade to the amount I receive from that parade, in well over a year now, but it was always my experience that I would actually lose magic running parades. I basically view it as paying to have a chance at getting gems, which having as much magic as some of us do, is worth the price.  I would suggest that before you go buying new floats, run a couple of parades with what you have now and carefully track how much you are spending to run the parade compared to how much you are receiving.





JamesGarvey said:


> Yes, that's how it works. If you have empty parade slots, buying new ones makes sense. If not, in the long run you'd be better off saving for more slots, which will yield a chance for gems in the future.
> 
> As McCoy stated, I've never bothered to check if they payout entirely or just a "Chance of". Here's the maximum float payouts, there are 2 better floats in terms to cost to reward ration.
> View attachment 321366


In two years, I have never bothered to really check on the return for parades.  If I happen to see a pink gem floating, great.  Otherwise, I tap all of the little green checks and move on.  So now I'm wondering... are the magic payouts guaranteed?  Or is that the total amount of magic each float COULD produce, but the total we actually receive varies?


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> In two years, I have never bothered to really check on the return for parades.  If I happen to see a pink gem floating, great.  Otherwise, I tap all of the little green checks and move on.  So now I'm wondering... are the magic payouts guaranteed?  Or is that the total amount of magic each float COULD produce, but the total we actually receive varies?


In my experience, over a year ago, it was absolutely the latter.  I wouldn't think it would have changed, but it's tougher to test now that I have seven slots instead of 3-4, and with 20 million magic I just don't care now. The parade floats were similar to chests - *maybe* you'll get 11,000, but nine times out of ten you'll get less.  Like I said, my parades were almost always a loss on magic.  I would be very curious to hear someone try now and see the results and maybe/hopefully it has changed.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> In my experience, over a year ago, it was absolutely the latter.  I wouldn't think it would have changed, but it's tougher to test now that I have seven slots instead of 3-4, and with 20 million magic I just don't care now. The parade floats were similar to chests - *maybe* you'll get 11,000, but nine times out of ten you'll get less.  Like I said, my parades were almost always a loss on magic.  I would be very curious to hear someone try now and see the results and maybe/hopefully it has changed.


At this point, the only reason I bother running parades (outside of if I have a chance of a character token) is just to get the damn icon off my screen.


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> At this point, the only reason I bother running parades (outside of if I have a chance of a character token) is just to get the damn icon off my screen.


I think the question of whether I get gems from a parade is currently the only feeling of anticipation I get with the game!  I know I'm never going to actually get any of the alien rat's hats at this point (just got another 0/3, still at a total of 4).


----------



## aussiebill10

What level do the characters need to be to help Stich ears ?
Ohana built, Scramp dolls done
Says send gang to help Stich but only LILO can go


----------



## McCoy

aussiebill10 said:


> What level do the characters need to be to help Stich ears ?
> Ohana built, Scramp dolls done
> Says send gang to help Stich but only LILO can go


Just Lilo the first time, then everyone else. Not sure about the levels though.


----------



## JamesGarvey

All i've ever looked at is that it drops a token i need and 5 gems. Even when I was in need of magic, parades werent where I looked for it from.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m joining the club with the awful stitch hat drops. Still only at 4/15, last 2 tasks brought me back 0 hats. 
I’m up to 33.3k EC, hopefully I keep earning that as quickly as I can.

Event characters: 
Nani level 5 (ready for 6)
Lilo level 2 (ready for 3)
Angel level 5 (ready for 6)
Pleakley level 5 (ready for 6)
Jumba level 3 (ready for 4)
Bubbles level 5 (ready for 6)

Nonevent characters:
Toy alien is collecting for 9
Fairy godmother collecting for 6
Peter Pan collecting for 6
Wendy collecting for 8
Hook ready for 9
Wall-E ready for 6
Mowgli ready for 10
Baloo ready for 10
Shere khan ready for 10
Pooh ready for 10
Eeyore ready for 10
Tiger ready for 10
Kanga ready for 10
Roo ready for 10
Piglet ready for 10
Rabbit ready for 10.

Leveling grumpy up to 10 now while trying to collect stitch hats and EC. At this rate I’ll have almost all my characters that are ready for 10 done by the time I get stitch


----------



## supernova

I've been fairly lucky with the Stitch ear hats.  Most times I get at least 1 of 3.  On the rare occasion, I'll get 2 of 3.  Never 3 of 3, but sometimes I haven't received a single hat from a round.  I'm at 13, so by tomorrow I should be done.

I'm at 60,689 in EC, which will be knocked back down to 45,000 once I welcome Stitch.  Have some ground to recover.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> I've been fairly lucky with the Stitch ear hats.  Most times I get at least 1 of 3.  On the rare occasion, I'll get 2 of 3.  Never 3 of 3, but sometimes I haven't received a single hat from a round.  I'm at 13, so by tomorrow I should be done.
> 
> I'm at 60,689 in EC, which will be knocked back down to 45,000 once I welcome Stitch.  Have some ground to recover.



Not far behind you.   I am at 11 ears.  Only 43K on currency.   During the Pooh event once I did go 3 for 3 on the Pooh Ears.   I was shocked.


----------



## OllieUK

So....I think im doing the worst on hat drops out of everyone...Ive had ONE from TWELVE QUESTS! At this point Im feeling suuuuuper defeated


----------



## supernova

OllieUK said:


> So....I think im doing the worst on hat drops out of everyone...Ive had ONE from TWELVE QUESTS! At this point Im feeling suuuuuper defeated


How many pounds are they charging over there to buy the Stitch bundle?


----------



## karmstr112

For those like me in need of EC, good news on the silverware tapper, each set earns 20 EC. 8 tappers = 160 EC. I started late so haven't figured out how often the tappers appear.
Placement Rewards 
1-50: 1500 EC, 4 nets, 4 boxes
51-150: 1250 EC,  4 nets, 4 boxes
151-300: 1000 EC, 3 nets, 3 boxes
301-500: 800 EC, 3 nets, 3 boxes
501-800: 600 EC, 2 nets, 2 boxes
801-1300: 500 EC, 2 nets, 2 boxes
1301-2000: 400 EC, 1 net, 1 box
2001-3000: 300 EC, 1 net, 1 box


----------



## Ariel0111

My stitch drops r sooooo awful skipped few of them with gems but in two days i just have 4 out of 15 n im continuously sending them


----------



## wingweaver84

Ok,here's my progress:

Just unlocked Lilo this morning,she's now leveling up to 3. Nani level 5,Cobra level 5,Angel level 2. Built Lilo's House and Lahui Beach,currently stand at 1401 EC with 15 of Stitch's Blaster. I have 6 days and 18 hours left in the event,and I'm seriously wondering if there's any point in continuing. I never get the last character in an event(nor the premiums). On the plus side I lucked out on three legendary chests with the Beast,Cogsworth and the BatB parade float.I think I actually do better with this new setup when I buy them!


----------



## supernova

Of course, with only needing two hats, this latest round produced one.  So I sent everyone back out on their 4-hour tasks.  Guess I'll be finding out how I did in the AM because I have no intention of being up at midnight.


----------



## OllieUK

supernova said:


> How many pounds are they charging over there to buy the Stitch bundle?


Im in Korea, but because I moved from the UK the app store refuses to work because my ID is from England and my Phone from korea, so its totally impossible for me to buy (not that I would anyway)


----------



## Disney_Alli

I’m finally up to 7 Stitch hats. Slowly but surely...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I've been fairly lucky with the Stitch ear hats.  Most times I get at least 1 of 3.  On the rare occasion, I'll get 2 of 3.  Never 3 of 3, but sometimes I haven't received a single hat from a round.  I'm at 13, so by tomorrow I should be done.
> 
> I'm at 60,689 in EC, which will be knocked back down to 45,000 once I welcome Stitch.  Have some ground to recover.



Very impressive, as usual.  

I, on the other hand, am still struggling with them.  I did get one last night and one this morning.  Then today, both times, 0 for 3.  Ugh.  I'm at 8 right now, with 61K EC.  My 6 characters are doing nothing other than seeking for those ear hats.  It's painfully slow at this point.  Not fun, not challenging, just boring and annoying.


----------



## mikegood2

When looking for chests, does anyone ever accidentally click on the chest icon (showing how many are available) and wonder why it won’t select it? Just asking for a friend because I would never do something as stupid as that!


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> When looking for chests, does anyone ever accidentally click on the chest icon (showing how many are available) and wonder why it won’t select it? Just asking for a friend because I would never do something as stupid as that!



Yes, I have a friend who might have done that on several occasions.


----------



## Heather Felker

following!


----------



## OllieUK

mmmears said:


> I, on the other hand, am still struggling with them.  I did get one last night and one this morning.  Then today, both times, 0 for 3.  Ugh.  I'm at 8 right now, with 61K EC.  My 6 characters are doing nothing other than seeking for those ear hats.  It's painfully slow at this point.  Not fun, not challenging, just boring and annoying.



Meanwhile I feel like Im gonna tear my hair out 16 quests and STILL ONE this is ridiculous


----------



## mmmears

OllieUK said:


> Meanwhile I feel like Im gonna tear my hair out 16 quests and STILL ONE this is ridiculous



Yikes that's even worse than me.  I'm sorry.  I just went to collect my 3 quests and yep, again nothing.  Ugh.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Very impressive, as usual.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am still struggling with them.  I did get one last night and one this morning.  Then today, both times, 0 for 3.  Ugh.  I'm at 8 right now, with 61K EC.  My 6 characters are doing nothing other than seeking for those ear hats.  It's painfully slow at this point.  Not fun, not challenging, just boring and annoying.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, I woke up to a big goose egg on the hats.  Still waiting on the final one.  I was up for 4:45 this morning to get ready for work (ah, big city living) so I should know in another two hours or so if I can finally start welcoming Stitch and then clear the two yellow tasks that have been pending for a while now.


----------



## hopemax

Greetings from Hong Kong. I collected 3 hats while in the air. Up to 9 hats.


----------



## go oilers go

Got Jumba today, so we'll see if he helps get me some of those elusive stitch ears...so far I am 3/16. Not cool interns!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better, I woke up to a big goose egg on the hats.  Still waiting on the final one.  I was up for 4:45 this morning to get ready for work (ah, big city living) so I should know in another two hours or so if I can finally start welcoming Stitch and then clear the two yellow tasks that have been pending for a while now.



No, it doesn't make me feel better.  I was hoping you'd get it and be done, both for your own sake and also to show that it's actually possible.


----------



## goingthedistance

Pooh took forever in the last event, and I welcomed with less than 8 hours to spare.  The RNG gods smiled on me for Stitch hats and I am welcoming Stitch now.


----------



## supernova

Finally welcoming Stitch.  Down to 52,139 in event currency, so now the crunch is on.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Finally welcoming Stitch.  Down to 52,139 in event currency, so now the crunch is on.



When Pooh's ears were dropping I had all 15 in about 52 hours.  I his time around the drop are not so good.  Now after 4 days I am only at 12.  2 things are going to happen at the end of this event.  1 I will have Stitch and 65K for the gem conversion or I will have 80K and no Stitch.  Pushing the currency collection.


----------



## QuesySue

Those stitch ears . Everybody is working on the task but last 4 times 0 out of 3. Only have 2 so far. Is it going this slow for everybody ?


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> When Pooh's ears were dropping I had all 15 in about 52 hours.  I his time around the drop are not so good.  Now after 4 days I am only at 12.  2 things are going to happen at the end of this event.  1 I will have Stitch and 65K for the gem conversion or I will have 80K and no Stitch.  Pushing the currency collection.


Still six days left.  The interns have let us down in so many ways...  let's hope this isn't one of them.  You only need three more.  That's one every two days.  Sounds par for the course, somehow.


----------



## OllieUK

QuesySue said:


> Those stitch ears . Everybody is working on the task but last 4 times 0 out of 3. Only have 2 so far. Is it going this slow for everybody ?


 ..... same

I collected two from last nights haul putting my now at 3 hats collected out of 22 attempts 

Id love to know the actual odds of an ‘epic’ item


----------



## mmmears

It's awful.  I'm up to 10 this afternoon.


----------



## empresslilly

mmmears said:


> It's awful.  I'm up to 10 this afternoon.


Same.


----------



## mikegood2

QuesySue said:


> Those stitch ears . Everybody is working on the task but last 4 times 0 out of 3. Only have 2 so far. Is it going this slow for everybody ?





OllieUK said:


> ..... same
> 
> I collected two from last nights haul putting my now at 3 hats collected out of 22 attempts
> 
> Id love to know the actual odds of an ‘epic’ item



Well guess I don’t feel as bad, but definitely not feeling good. Have not pulled any today which means I’m atleast 0/12 and think it worse than that. Still stuck at 9 and If I don’t pull one in my next batch, it will be over 24 from my last one.


----------



## Osum

Welcoming Stitch now! Down to 43k in event currency, so I’m not sure I’ll make it to 80k. Guess I’ll be tapping silverware and catching frogs to build up the ec as quickly as possible...


----------



## FoodLover

Gnat1000 said:


> That still sounds like a good source of magic though.  8K magic to assign the peter pan float and you get back 11k in return.  Am I missing something?  Want to make sure that's how it works.



Here’s the deal with parades. (I investigated this in depth a couple of months ago.)

1. The Magic payouts indicated are NOT guaranteed and in fact are very rare. You will almost always get back 50% or less of what you paid in Magic to run the float.

2. However, you get a 5% bonus on all quest Magic earnings and attraction/concession Magic earnings that you *collect* _while the parade is actually running_. I believe this also applies to any “at home” earnings you *collect* during parades. This can add up to a lot of extra magic, particularly if you start a parade first thing in the morning before collecting all your overnight earnings. Note that this does not apply to Event Currency, only to Magic. It does not apply to Magic you get from chests, either.

You get the 5% bonus regardless of how many floats you run. So to maximize Magic earnings, every morning the very first thing I do is start a parade with Mickey and Friends, the cheapest float, plus any floats that might earn tokens I want. Then I immediately have Merlin do his collection. Then I click all the green checkmarks.

I then put all my active characters on 1-hour quests so I can collect again during that parade (and of course at that time I click on all the 1-hour buildings and collect those earnings).

If you time it right, you can even get a second collection on the 2-hour buildings with the 5% bonus by taking advantage of the 30-second countdown and clicking when they turn to “free” just before the parade ends.

The 5% bonus rounds up, so a building which normally pays 10 +1 Magic for having your happiness at Ecstatic will pay an extra +1 Magic with the parade bonus. I believe anything that normally pays out about 7 or more Magic is bonused, so if you really want to grind, run the 6- and 8-minute character quests over and over during parades.

You can easily confirm the 5% bonus while the parade is running by clicking the building or character and looking at the bonus amount listed below the regular payout. It should amount to approximately 15% instead of the usual 10%.

Mary


----------



## supernova

After the six (eight?) hour joint task for Lilo and Nani to celebrate a job well done, there is a joint task for Lilo and Stitch to do the hula at O'hana.  Stitch must be at level 2.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Haven't posted in awhile, so thought I'd join in.  In the process of welcoming Stitch now, which knocked me down to 55.5K EC.  If I get 5K a day, I should be able to get back up to the 80K for the gem conversion by the last day.

Nani - 5, ready
Lilo - 2, ready
Angel - 3, ready
Pleakley - 5, ready
Jumba - 3, ready
Cobra Bubbles - 5, ready

Fairy Godmother - 6, going to 7 once Stitch is welcomed
Peter Pan - 8, almost ready for 9
Winnie the Pooh - 9

I was finally able to get TS Alien and Wendy to 10 during this event, which was a nice achievement, and I broke 12 million magic for the first time ever, so overall it's been a good event for me this time around!


----------



## QuesySue

mikegood2 said:


> Well guess I don’t feel as bad, but definitely not feeling good. Have not pulled any today which means I’m atleast 0/12 and think it worse than that. Still stuck at 9 and If I don’t pull one in my next batch, it will be over 24 from my last one.



I’m curious if it helps to try in offline modus instead of being online. My last attempt was again 0 out of 3. So Lets see if the 1 in an hour Will surprise me....


----------



## PrincessS121212

QuesySue said:


> I’m curious if it helps to try in offline modus instead of being online. My last attempt was again 0 out of 3. So Lets see if the 1 in an hour Will surprise me....


You could also try staggering the quests, instead of sending all 3 pairs out at once.  Try sending them like, 10 min to an hour apart and see if it makes a difference.  Technique is hit or miss, as sometimes I've had it work really well and sometimes not at all, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Welcomed Stitch earlier today.  It took 10 tries of sending out all L&S characters to get all of Stitch's ears.  Trying to get him to lv 2 to further the story.  Hope everyone is having better luck.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Welcomed Stitch earlier today.  It took 10 tries of sending out all L&S characters to get all of Stitch's ears.  Trying to get him to lv 2 to further the story.  Hope everyone is having better luck.



Congrats @Windwaker4444 Glad to see some people are having good drop rates! 

Finally pulled my first Stitch hat in over 24 hours and currently at 10. Felt like I was doing OK before going into that awful stretch, but it took the sails out of this event. Can’t wait for this event to end.


----------



## supernova

Finally able to level Stitch to 2.  The joint task for Stitch and Lilo to do the hula at O'hana is 12 hours.  Hoping this is the final one and that the event tasks will complete.

Stitch to Level 2 also brings a yellow non-event task to "show how HE would beat up robots", although I can't check the time because I'm currently doing the 12-hour hula task.

EDIT: on a somewhat related note, I just collected from my overnight tasks, and received two blasters and one ear hat.  Suddenly I'm one ear hat away from level 3.  Surprised to receive three tokens in one collection!


----------



## Disney_Alli

So two days after I said I have 7 I've worked my way to 9. That's one a day folks! I've had them out continuously and only stop while I'm sleeping so I only miss 2 collections a day - I'm going to be hard pressed to get Stitch by the end of the event at this rate!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats @Windwaker4444 Glad to see some people are having good drop rates!
> 
> Finally pulled my first Stitch hat in over 24 hours and currently at 10. Felt like I was doing OK before going into that awful stretch, but it took the sails out of this event. Can’t wait for this event to end.


Thank you.  Glad to be pretty much done.  I don't know why, but I just couldn't get into this event.  I really tried, but since I didn't really know any of the characters, it was hard to get through.  And it kinda felt like a carbon copy of the Pooh format.  But, I might be crazy.  I hope your ear hat drop turns around.  There is nothing worse than sending out multiple characters and they come back empty handed over and over again.  Reminds me of Bagheera...shudder....


----------



## go oilers go

Well that was a better day!  Yesterday woke up with 3 Stitch hats and this morning I had 10!  Glad I was able to get Jumba!


----------



## hopemax

Today was a good drop day for me. So I was able to welcome Stitch. Then forgot to click the check mark when he finished for 5 hours.  #drinkingandshoppinginHK.


----------



## tasmith1993

Still only at 6/15 stitch hats, it’s gonna be a long road... ugh. Also only at 45k EC... hoping I can at least get stitch and a handful of gems this event


----------



## Blosiom

welcoming stitch . My hat drops were really bad and after 2 days had only 4. Then picked up last 2 and a half days to get all of them just now. Hopefully will pick up for everyone else. Down to 41k EC so can work on that now. I didn't think would do it at one point so have faith.


----------



## mmmears

Unbelievable how bad my drop rates are.  I'm at 11 - got one overnight.  Ugh I actually HATE this event.  This is just boring and pointless, sending the same characters out over and over and over again, doing the same boring task.  I've been doing this for maybe 4 days at this point.  Ugh I just hope it's over soon.  I'm starting to play other games and thinking this one will just not get played much and then it'll eventually disappear.  At least that's what happened with the other games I have played.  I usually don't have time to play more than one or two.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm starting to play other games and thinking this one will just not get played much and then it'll eventually disappear.  At least that's what happened with the other games I have played.  I usually don't have time to play more than one or two.


And the crazy thing is... this isn't even really a game we "play".  There's no controlling movement of characters through a world.  This is more something we simply "interact" with.  We set it up then leave it alone for six hours and check back in.  There isn't any continual game play here.


----------



## figment_jii

supernova said:


> After the six (eight?) hour joint task for Lilo and Nani to celebrate a job well done, there is a joint task for Lilo and Stitch to do the hula at O'hana.  Stitch must be at level 2.


It's probably not an issue for most folks, but the joint task to do the hula also required Lilo to be at Level 3.


----------



## CallieMar

I welcomed Stitch this morning and have 37k in EC. I don’t think I’ll make it to 80k but I’ll try. I’ve been very indifferent to this event, especially since I was on vacation and wasn’t paying as much attention. Time to stockpile more gems for whatever comes next. I really hope they give us more of a break this time.


----------



## Mattimation

mmmears said:


> Unbelievable how bad my drop rates are.  I'm at 11 - got one overnight.  Ugh I actually HATE this event.  This is just boring and pointless, sending the same characters out over and over and over again, doing the same boring task.  I've been doing this for maybe 4 days at this point.  Ugh I just hope it's over soon.  I'm starting to play other games and thinking this one will just not get played much and then it'll eventually disappear.  At least that's what happened with the other games I have played.  I usually don't have time to play more than one or two.



This is how I felt about Winnie-the-Pooh. Stitch has been somewhat more interesting to me, but I'm worried this will be the model going forward and I really do not like it. Usually I'm okay with Gameloft encouraging us to make purchases, the game needs to make money or it will be shut down, but with this event model gem purchases are pretty much necessary if we want to get the main (and usually most popular) character. Without time to build gems back up we'll have to spend money, and it really just feels gross and cheap. If they keep this going, the game will probably find itself uninstalled on my device.


----------



## kcm105

I'm new to this thread but have been playing since a week or so after the game was released.  Can someone tell me why 80k is the magic # for EC?  I know you get gems based on how much you have, but what is so special about hitting 80k?

I'm at 11 Stitch ears myself!


----------



## JamesGarvey

I agree with the event break, sadly I dont see it happening, Incredibles 2 comes out June 15th. 

IF we must have a promotion in relation to this, I'd like a smaller event that helped newer players EARN those characters via something other than Legendary Chest RNG and had another objective for players who already have them, like original Mr. Incredible and Elasti-girl costumes. Possibly a Villain battle that Welcomes Jack Jack.


----------



## JamesGarvey

kcm105 said:


> I'm new to this thread but have been playing since a week or so after the game was released.  Can someone tell me why 80k is the magic # for EC?  I know you get gems based on how much you have, but what is so special about hitting 80k?
> 
> I'm at 11 Stitch ears myself!



That is the gem conversion reward cap. The most you can get is 40 from the 80k. If you have 343433343423 EC, you'd still just get 40 gems as the pay out


----------



## kcm105

JamesGarvey said:


> That is the gem conversion reward cap. The most you can get is 40 from the 80k. If you have 343433343423 EC, you'd still just get 40 gems as the pay out


Good to know!  I probably should have been looking at the thread a long time ago, lol.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I agree with the event break, sadly I dont see it happening, Incredibles 2 comes out June 15th.
> 
> IF we must have a promotion in relation to this, I'd like a smaller event that helped newer players EARN those characters via something other than Legendary Chest RNG and had another objective for players who already have them, like original Mr. Incredible and Elasti-girl costumes. Possibly a Villain battle that Welcomes Jack Jack.


I don't know what a RNG is (perhaps slang for Really Nerdy Gamerspeak??), but I do know that the interns are making a hell of a lot of money off newer players purchasing Legendary Chests, so I couldn't see them giving up that cash cow.  As for welcoming additional characters from existing character sets, I wouldn't mind, but I don't want to see the interns get lazy in that regard.  Introducing the Fairy Godmother along with an event was fine.  But I don't want to see them start slacking off on full game content in lieu of single additional characters.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> I don't know what a RNG is (perhaps slang for Really Nerdy Gamespeak??), but I do know that the interns are making a hell of a lot of money off newer players purchasing Legendary Chests, so I couldn't see them giving up that cash cow.  As for welcoming additional characters from existing character sets, I wouldn't mind, but I don't want to see the interns get lazy in that regard.  Introducing the Fairy Godmother along with an event was fine.  But I don't want to see them start slacking off on full game content in lieu of single additional characters.



RNG = random number generator

It’s how games are programmed to emulate “chance.” In role playing games, people might roll a 20 sided die, and then read a chart to see the effect  based on the number they rolled. Rare events might only happen if you roll a 19 or 20. Also in role playing owning certain objects or character traits can add or subtract a +-1 or 2 making it harder or easier to get the necessary number. I don’t know how this game generates and resolves their chance moments, but I have often joked that some people must have a +2 programmed into their  game because they always get good drops. (Or -2 for those with always bad drops).


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> RNG = random number generator
> 
> It’s how games are programmed to emulate “chance.” In role playing games, people might roll a 20 sided die, and then read a chart to see the effect  based on the number they rolled. Rare events might only happen if you roll a 19 or 20. Also in role playing owning certain objects or character traits can add or subtract a +-1 or 2 making it harder or easier to get the necessary number. I don’t know how this game generates and resolves their chance moments, but I have often joked that some people must have a +2 programmed into their  game because they always get good drops. (Or -2 for those with always bad drops).


So, it's exactly like I said...


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Unbelievable how bad my drop rates are.  I'm at 11 - got one overnight.  Ugh I actually HATE this event.  This is just boring and pointless, sending the same characters out over and over and over again, doing the same boring task.  I've been doing this for maybe 4 days at this point.  Ugh I just hope it's over soon.  I'm starting to play other games and thinking this one will just not get played much and then it'll eventually disappear.  At least that's what happened with the other games I have played.  I usually don't have time to play more than one or two.



Exactly how I feel! Atleast my drop rate has picked up today, got 3 hats, so I’m currently up to 12.

Trying to figure out what it is about this event that makes me feel this way and it mainly comes down to a movie I don’t care about (never watched), lack of break between events and other things in life taking the place of this game.  Also, their decision to get ride of progress rewards for the mini event has really soured me on this event. Suprisingly, the weaker rewards for finishing higher don't. I actually like that change.

How can they change things?

Give atleast a month between events
Reduce the length to around 2 weeks. At most make it 3.
Get rid of the frogs! Does anyone enjoy having to collect 4 items 2/2 or make 1?
Drop rate inconsistencies 
I’m sure there are more, just don’t care enough to come up with any, lol


----------



## JamesGarvey

"luck"


----------



## supernova

While I have a hard time defending those inept interns...



mikegood2 said:


> How can they change things?
> Give at least a month between events


Then we'd all be complaining of nothing to do for six months out of the year.



mikegood2 said:


> Reduce the length to around 2 weeks. At most make it 3.


Are we that much above three weeks now?  I don't even know.  One thing I would mind seeing is just having the game progress at our own pace.  The programming has already been done.  Why the hell am I waiting a full five days to progress to the next character?



mikegood2 said:


> Get rid of the frogs! Does anyone enjoy having to collect 4 items 2/2 or make 1?


2 cages + 2 nets = 1 frog = 1 flower.  Hell, not even George Bush's fuzzy math was THAT fuzzy.



mikegood2 said:


> Drop rate inconsistencies


This part I really don't mind.  It's a game of chance, not skill.  Drop rates won't or shouldn't be the same between players, tasks, or characters.  Otherwise, there's no point to the game.  What I find myself scratching my head at these days is the number of people b|tching that they only have 9 or so ear hats.  This means that they finished everything else and are nearing the end of the event.  You have FIVE days.  Five, people.  I'm sorry, but that's a lot of days.  You don't need to complete it with a week to spare like some of us.  If you get it done over the next FIVE days, then you win.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Then we'd all be complaining of nothing to do for six months out of the year.



I’m sure some would, but I’m not one of them. The solution to the 6 months with nothing to do is add in a few more game content updates throughout the year. They've basically replaced content updates with events, because they make more money from events, but should be able to find a compromise. More pay for or gem characters with content updates?



supernova said:


> Are we that much above three weeks now?  I don't even know.  One thing I would mind seeing is just having the game progress at our own pace.  The programming has already been done.  Why the hell am I waiting a full five days to progress to the next character?



I’m thinking it’s 26 days. For me 2 weeks would be ideal. Could even deal with splitting an event in half and give us a few weeks to level event characters.



supernova said:


> This part I really don't mind.  It's a game of chance, not skill.  Drop rates won't or shouldn't be the same between players, tasks, or characters.  Otherwise, there's no point to the game.  What I find myself scratching my head at these days is the number of people b|tching that they only have 9 or so ear hats.  This means that they finished everything else and are nearing the end of the event.  You have FIVE days.  Five, people.  I'm sorry, but that's a lot of days.  You don't need to complete it with a week to spare like some of us.  If you get it done over the next FIVE days, then you win.



I know it’s a game of chance, not skill and I can live with that. If it’s 3 one day, followed by 1 and then 2 the next days, that’s fine. When you go a day or 2 without, think I had a 0/17 stretch, if gets very frustrating. This board doesn’t help in these situations. When people see that someone is welcoming Stitch and they’re struggling to pull any it feels like something’s broken. Also, I’m happy for someone getting theirs quicker than me, unless they’re named @supernova


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m sure some would, but I’m not one of them. The solution to the 6 months with nothing to do is add in a few more game content updates throughout the year. They've basically replaced content updates with events, because they make more money from events, but should be able to find a compromise. More pay for or gem characters with content updates?


At this point, I believe the only people NOT in favor of additional game content would be the crack staff at Gameloft.



mikegood2 said:


> I’m thinking it’s 26 days. For me 2 weeks would be ideal. Could even deal with splitting an event in half and give us a few weeks to level event characters.


The only reason I can see for them making these game events so damn long is to allow everyone a chance to get the characters, especially the more casual players.  With all the stress we have going on in our own personal lives, do we really need to be playing beat the clock with each new event?



mikegood2 said:


> I know it’s a game of chance, not skill and I can live with that. If it’s 3 one day, followed by 1 and then 2 the next days, that’s fine. When you go a day or 2 without, think I had a 0/17 stretch, if gets very frustrating. This board doesn’t help in these situations. When people see that someone is welcoming Stitch and they’re struggling to pull any it feels like something’s broken. Also, I’m happy for someone getting theirs quicker than me, unless they’re named @supernova


Oh trust me, sir.  I am fully resolved with the understanding that I will never please everyone.  However, my ultimate goal in life is to please no one.  Tall order, but I'm working on it.


----------



## mikegood2

Was trying to figure out why I’ve been more down on this game the last few days and think I figured it out. I got to experience first hand, the incredible advantage I, and many others on this board have, who started playing this game early on.

My 8 year old niece, has been helping me play, or more realistically taking over my game, every time she visits, got permission to download and play the game. She wanted to wait until she visited us and had me download it to her iPad and started playing the game last month. Truth be told it was neat to see the game from the beginning again and listen to her read every line of text on the screen. Never knew the game actually had a dialogue, I always skip thru them as quickly as possible. 

Anyways, fast forward to this weekend and I got to see her again. She wanted to sit down with me and show me her progress. She was so proud showing me the couple plots of land she had purchased, along with the characters and building she added. Then she asked me for advice and tips. I went thru some things with her and when I got to the Lilo and Stitch characters, told her she wanted to try and get Nani before the event ended. She didn’t realize that she wouldn’t be able to get characters she didn’t welcome after the event ended. She was really deflated, when I explained to her that she wouldn’t be able to get a fairly decent number of characters without spending real money. I guess she just though that she would be able to, because I had all of them. The experience made me realize that I wouldn’t want to be starting this game over again. Also made me realize how these events, with limited time available characters, are so much different for newer players. 

@supernova I think you’d be proud of her. She scolded me when I told her that I have actually spend some real money on the game. She didn’t like it that I “cheated”


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> My 8 year old niece, has been helping me play, or more realistically taking over my game, every time she visits, got permission to download and play the game. She wanted to wait until she visited us and had me download it to her iPad and started playing the game last month. Truth be told it was neat to see the game from the beginning again and listen to her read every line of text on the screen. Never knew the game actually had a dialogue, I always skip thru them as quickly as possible.



I am right there with you.  Haven't read a single line of that unnecessary dialogue since I started playing.  A few quick taps and onto the task itself.  This game is far less about how we got there and more about simply getting there.



mikegood2 said:


> The experience made me realize that I wouldn’t want to be starting this game over again. Also made me realize how these events, with limited time available characters, are so much different for newer players.



Channeling my inner Danny Vermon here when I say that I had tinkered with starting up a second game on a different device once.  Once.
I don't remember how far I got or what the tipping point was, but it didn't take long before I was thinking, "Oh no, no, no.  Not again"  And then I uninstalled the game.  Short lived attempt.



mikegood2 said:


> @supernova I think you’d be proud of her. She scolded me when I told her that I have actually spend some real money on the game. She didn’t like it that I “cheated”



Glad to see that some parents are still raising their kids right.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

This Stitch event is really making me reconsider playing this game. I haven't enjoyed it at all. I only have 4 Stitch hats and I still need another 3 blasters too. I'm not sure I'll get Stitch in this event unless drop rates pick up drastically. I have the two platinum characters and the parade float too.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> This Stitch event is really making me reconsider playing this game. I haven't enjoyed it at all. I only have 4 Stitch hats and I still need another 3 blasters too. I'm not sure I'll get Stitch in this event unless drop rates pick up drastically. I have the two platinum characters and the parade float too.


That's strange.  How often have you been able to check in with the game each day?


----------



## supernova

And now gold trophies to close out the Stitch event.

1-5 3,000 event currency and a stupid Space Adventure Rocket
6-50 2,000 event currency and a stupid Space Adventure Rocket
51-100 1,500 event currency and a stupid Space Adventure Rocket
101-200 1,000 event currency and a stupid Space Adventure Rocket

And so on...


----------



## JamesGarvey

At least the EC payouts are relatively decent through 50th place.


----------



## tasmith1993

My drop rates increased in the last day, there I go jinxing myself... up to 10/15 hats now.
Trophy event now, my favorite


----------



## LindseyJo22

Kind of glad I don't really care about these characters - didn't have enough gems (or want to spend them for this) to get the premium characters, so I've just got one pair working on ear hats. And I've got one hat. So that's probably not happening in the next few days, unless a miracle occurs  

Glad everyone else is doing a bit better!


----------



## mmmears

My drop rates improved once I sent the Fairy Godmother in for a 24 hour leveling session.  So I now have Stitch but still don't like the way this played out.  I would prefer it if the characters had lots of tasks to complete, not plugging them into the same one again and again and again hoping the RNG is favorable this time.


----------



## mikegood2

Still at 13/15 on Stitch hats, so I’m resorting to voodoo, witchcraft or other types ofmagic in an attempt to get the final 2. 

Seriously though, I know getting the items is purely based on luck and not skill, but it never hurts to mix things up. Since I’m logging in every hour for trophies, I decided to stagger out sending my characters for the hats every hour. Doubt it will make a difference, but better to get 0 items 3 times ins 4 hours period than going 0/3 every 4 hours.


----------



## SunDial

For those that got Stitch did you get a pop up that said the event was completed days before the event was over.   I finally got Stitch and he is at 2 ready for 3.   I got a message like that during the Winnie the Pooh event but I haven't seen it yet here.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I finally got Stitch today! Yay! After exactly 2 over 2 days my drops finally improved and I had enough to get him when I woke up!


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> For those that got Stitch did you get a pop up that said the event was completed days before the event was over.   I finally got Stitch and he is at 2 ready for 3.   I got a message like that during the Winnie the Pooh event but I haven't seen it yet here.


Come to think of it, after getting Stitch and completing the two final event tasks, I still haven't received the message yet.


----------



## Allison

I haven't received a message either.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> That's strange.  How often have you been able to check in with the game each day?


At minimum 4-6 times a day. It's so frustrating. I'm on 99% happiness too


----------



## mikegood2

*FINALLY GOT MY STICH!!!*

That wasn’t fun, but atleast he’s done. Based on this event, I’ve decided to boycott Lilo & Stitch. Never saw it and now I never will.


----------



## Birdie Doherty

mikegood2 said:


> *FINALLY GOT MY STICH!!!*
> 
> That wasn’t fun, but atleast he’s done. Based on this event, I’ve decided to boycott Lilo & Stitch. Never saw it and now I never will.


Hey! Don’t hate on stitch and Lilo just because the event was hard, that movie is awesome!


----------



## mikegood2

Birdie Doherty said:


> Hey! Don’t hate on stitch and Lilo just because the event was hard, that movie is awesome!



It might be, but it was never a movie that interested me or had any desire to ever watch. Truth be told it’s possible that I’ve watched a minute or two of it when my nieces were younger, can’t remember. Maybe I’ll give it a try with new found hate and hate watch it sometime. 

Thanks for reminding me, I also have a PhotoPass/Memory Maker Magic shot of me holding a box with Stitch popping out of it in front of Animal Kingdom. I believe I also have a shot with my niece(s) from a Stitch meet and greet. Those obviously need to be distroyed now and I’ll have to get access any copies my sister-in-law might have and destroy those as well .


----------



## tasmith1993

1 hat away from my stitch, 8th place on trophy event leaderboard currently, 55k EC (at least until I get stitch)... 
I’ll take it! Then the clock is on for trying to get as close to 80k EC as I can!


----------



## maxsmom

Please help!
I had horrible drop rates on the blaster guns but that was nothing compared to the ears. I have 2!!!!!! How come I can only send out Cobra and Angel on quests? I got to be from sending Lila out days ago and got one from those 2. Why am I not able to send out other characters? I have never had issues with an event like this one. Oh wait. I did when I lost all my Lion King characters and buildings when my game reset back 3 wks. Right at the end if that quest


----------



## KPach525

maxsmom said:


> Please help!
> I had horrible drop rates on the blaster guns but that was nothing compared to the ears. I have 2!!!!!! How come I can only send out Cobra and Angel on quests? I got to be from sending Lila out days ago and got one from those 2. Why am I not able to send out other characters? I have never had issues with an event like this one. Oh wait. I did when I lost all my Lion King characters and buildings when my game reset back 3 wks. Right at the end if that quest


This is the money grab: you need the premium gem characters Pleakley and Jumba to do partner tasks with Lilo and Nani.


----------



## maxsmom

KPach525 said:


> This is the money grab: you need the premium gem characters Pleakley and Jumba to do partner tasks with Lilo and Nani.



Ugh, not happening. I have the gems. I just have no desire for those characters. Even still. The fact that only 2 ear hats have dropped for days is Justin rediculous.


----------



## Aces86

maxsmom said:


> Ugh, not happening. I have the gems. I just have no desire for those characters. Even still. The fact that only 2 ear hats have dropped for days is Justin rediculous.



Yep I have no desire for those characters either. I’d rather save my gems for a future event and characters I want and I’m not spending real money on this event. 

Even tho he’s cute, I won’t  be getting stitch. I still need 9 hats. C’est la vie.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> This is the money grab: you need the premium gem characters Pleakley and Jumba to do partner tasks with Lilo and Nani.





maxsmom said:


> Ugh, not happening. I have the gems. I just have no desire for those characters. Even still. The fact that only 2 ear hats have dropped for days is Justin rediculous.


To the poster's point above yours, she's right.  You could still get Stitch.  Heck, you could have gotten him a week ago now.  For the low low price of $9.99.  Total cash grab.


----------



## wingweaver84

Got my third chest(and the last BatB chest for this promo)last night.I got Belle.

That's 3 characters with 3 chests this event.Getting the gems was a pain,but totally worth it. Now to wait for the next chest rotation.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Character Wise:

Nani - ready for 7
Lilo - ready for 5
Stitch - ready for 3
Angel - ready for 6
Pleakley - collecting for 8
Jumba - ready for 6
Cobra Bubbles - ready for 7
Toy Alien - collecting for 9
Fairy Godmother - ready for 5
Peter Pan - ready for 5
Wendy - ready for 9
Pooh Bear - ready for 9
Eeyore - ready for 10
Tigger - ready for 10
Kanga - ready for 10
Roo - ready for 10
Piglet - ready for 9
Rabbit - ready for 10

I am the proud "owner" of 6,881,911 magic, which is pretty awesome for me, since I couldn't get about 3M for the LONGEST time.  To all who explained to me how to collect magic during events, thank you.  I've got nearly 42K in EC, so that's positive.  I might finish the event with 50, and that's a good gem pay out and I"m not leaving up the characters any more until the events over, so as not to deplete my EC levels.  I also have 18,422 in elixir, so I'm more than half way to Primeval Whirl

Now, I do have ALL the characters, and for the ones that are Maxed out, I've learned that 24 hour tasks are actually REALLY helpful, and so I've been doing that for a time, then I got annoyed with the ones who didn't have 24 hour tasks and sent EVERYONE home, because with 125 characters, it's a lot of tapping and not everyone has 24 hour tasks, so for me, I'm working on balancing out character tapping with my actual life and themes convenient way to combine the two.  Perhaps 12 hours tasks, or just the longest ones they have.  

My wish for the next update is for a non timed event!  Add in characters to sets we already have, like Jacque and Gus would be nice!  Or perhaps do like the Jungle Book, a character set, but like Robin Hood maybe.  The other thing they can do, and they mentioned this back in the survey thing was to extend levels, so that ten wouldn't be the max. I'm good with that.  I like collecting the tokens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just checking that there were just the two quests once you got Stitch right?  I have him at level 3 and don’t want t but there leveling him up more before the end of the event if no reason to


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just hit 74k EC. sitting 8th in the trophy event, probably decide tonight if pushing for top 5 is worth a try.

Definitely agree that a permanent content update is needed far more than an event. I'm not one that harps about land crunch, but the fact that the Clear the Curse aspect of the storyline (which is allegedly the focus of the game) has stagnated since December need to be addressed.


----------



## mmmears

Another player who is tired of these events and would like some good, solid, interesting permanent content.  Perhaps I'm asking for too much?  Oh, and also more land.  I'm tired of having to rearrange things and keeping all my stuff in storage.


----------



## QuesySue

2 more stitch ears to go... fingers crossed. The only way i was getting them was to collect offline... but last 2 times this didnt even work.... so lets see if i’ll make it


----------



## supernova

Currently at 77,593 in event currency, and #2 in the trophy thing.  So with that 3,000, I'll be over the 80,000 for the first time since they drastically reduced the currency awarded for event tasks.

Once I comfortably cross over the 80,000 I will level up just a couple of more characters.  Right now:
Nani - 6
Lilo - 5
Stitch - 4
Angel - 5
Pleaky - 9
Jumba - 9
Cobra Bubbles - 7

All are sitting with exclamation points over their heads, ready to level up.  Just a matter of how much currency each will take.  I won't bother with Pleaky or Jumba, since the 24-hours would kill anyone else trying to move up.  Want to be sure to stay over 80k when the event ends tomorrow.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just checking that there were just the two quests once you got Stitch right?  I have him at level 3 and don’t want t but there leveling him up more before the end of the event if no reason to


Two pink tasks, and then a yellow, I believe.  The first of the two pink doesn't even involve Stitch.


----------



## SunDial

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just checking that there were just the two quests once you got Stitch right?  I have him at level 3 and don’t want t but there leveling him up more before the end of the event if no reason to



My Stitch is at 2 where he will stay until event is over.  I am at 60k and bouncing  between 1st and 2nd in the trophy event.   I am hoping to end with 70k.  No way I will make 80.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SunDial said:


> My Stitch is at 2 where he will stay until event is over.  I am at 60k and bouncing  between 1st and 2nd in the trophy event.   I am hoping to end with 70k.  No way I will make 80.



I am not even that close - will be a bit over 50K.   Is what it is though - thankful my Stitch ear drops weren’t nearly as bad as it seems other people had


----------



## mrzrich

I guess I am going to have to use gems to finish up Stitch.  The drop rates are awful.  I only have 8 /15 hats after sending everyone out repeatedly for over a week.


----------



## shaynar

mrzrich said:


> I guess I am going to have to use gems to finish up Stitch.  The drop rates are awful.  I only have 8 /15 hats after sending everyone out repeatedly for over a week.



Same. I'm so frustrated with getting maybe one hat a day. Glad I didn't buy Jumba to speed things up, at least I'll have enough gems to buy Stitch.....


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mini event put me over 80k EC. 

Currently have:
Pleakley - upgrading to 8
Nani - 7 (ready for 8)
Cobra Bubbles - 7 (ready for 8)
Jumba - 7 (ready for 8)
Angel - 7 (ready for 8)
Lilo - 5 (ready for 6)
Stitch - 3 (ready for 4)


----------



## mmmears

I'm at 79K right now, so this is the first time I'll get to 80K since they made it so much harder to do so.  Happy that I can start leveling up some of my characters.  They're all around L5 except for Stitch who is at 3.


----------



## mikegood2

Congrats @supernova, @JamesGarvey and @mmmears on finishing over 80K.

I should easily finish over 50K, but who am I kidding, with the way things have gone for me, it will be 49,999.  I’ve just mentally checked out on this event. Had a busy day yesterday, and went about 8 hours without playing, and honestly don’t think I though about opening the game once. That’s unheard of for me, especially during a trophy event. Oh yeah and as far as the trophy event goes I was in 4th this morning, a busy morning at work kept me from logging in and collecting my last batch of trophies with 2 hours to go and I finished 6th. 

*Nani* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Lilo* - 7
*Angel* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Pleakley* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Cobra Bubbles *- 8 (ready for 9)

*Stitch* - Level 2. The good news is my hat drops have improved and have had the required hats for level 3 for over a day. The bad news is my blaster drop has been awful and just got my first blaster this morning.


----------



## minniesBFF

I won't finish this event with Stitch, I haven't even gotten to the point of getting ear hats to drop for him.  I just really didn't care about this event.  At all.


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> I won't finish this event with Stitch, I haven't even gotten to the point of getting ear hats to drop for him.  I just really didn't care about this event.  At all.


Sounds like you aren't alone in this sentiment for this event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Sounds like you aren't alone in this sentiment for this event.



It started out ok but then just dragged and then to get the ear hats especially for Stitch (who, given this is the "Stitch" event, probably shouldn't have been that hard to get) was just a grind.  

I think it would have worked better as like a 2-week event with only 3 characters or something like that


----------



## minniesBFF

TheMaxRebo said:


> It started out ok but then just dragged and then to get the ear hats especially for Stitch (who, given this is the "Stitch" event, probably shouldn't have been that hard to get) was just a grind.
> 
> I think it would have worked better as like a 2-week event with only 3 characters or something like that


YES!  I just don't understand the need for all the extra characters in this event.


----------



## ISmellBeef

Wow, a lot of negative Nellies here...


----------



## cinderEA

Interrupting the Stitch story-- any secrets to getting something better than the canon statue from Platinum chests??? kinda miss the old days when I didn't have to tap for my prize because I feel like I'm always 5 milliseconds away from a big prize


----------



## supernova

cinderEA said:


> Interrupting the Stitch story-- any secrets to getting something better than the canon statue from Platinum chests??? kinda miss the old days when I didn't have to tap for my prize because I feel like I'm always 5 milliseconds away from a big prize


I believe it was confirmed on one of their social media pages that the tapping bit is nonsense.  We've got the same odds as when we couldn't see the front of the cards.


----------



## supernova

Don't worry, folks.  2pm EST can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> Don't worry, folks.  2pm EST can't arrive soon enough.



I thought it ended at 1pm EST and also, we're getting a break right?  I can't take another timed event so soon!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Don't worry, folks.  2pm EST can't arrive soon enough.


You mean it’s still going on? I feel like I’ve already checked out. Back to back days afternoons where I’ve just completely forgotten about the game. Both days going 7 or 8 hours without logging in. It’s actually refreshing.


----------



## McNs

Well after enjoying the first 3 weeks of the event, the last week was just awful trying to get the ears to drop. I had both premium characters so shouldn't have been as hard as it was - I had to buy the last hat because I wasn't going to be awake for the last group to complete before the event was over. If that's how hard they are going to make it, I don't think I'll bother again with the premiums and just finish each event with what ever I end up with.

For the rest of the game, I've been rinding through Jungle Book and the endless quest for magic! 5 hats and half a mill away from Shere Khan. I'm also starting to work on Wendy but she is quite a ways off. Unfortunately with all the magic grinding I haven't been able to level up anyone unless required for tokens.


----------



## mrzrich

McNs said:


> Well after enjoying the first 3 weeks of the event, the last week was just awful trying to get the ears to drop. I had both premium characters so shouldn't have been as hard as it was - I had to buy the last hat because I wasn't going to be awake for the last group to complete before the event was over. If that's how hard they are going to make it, I don't think I'll bother again with the premiums and just finish each event with what ever I end up with.
> 
> For the rest of the game, I've been rinding through Jungle Book and the endless quest for magic! 5 hats and half a mill away from Shere Khan. I'm also starting to work on Wendy but she is quite a ways off. Unfortunately with all the magic grinding I haven't been able to level up anyone unless required for tokens.




We are in the same boat.  I had to buy the last 3 hats with gems (124) because despite paying money for both premium characters, I could not get those Stitch ears to drop despite working on them for over a week.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it would have worked better as like a 2-week event with only 3 characters or something like that





minniesBFF said:


> YES!  I just don't understand the need for all the extra characters in this event.



Sounds like you're both missing the bigger picture.  When these developers are busy making games, it's far less about what players want and more about what's easier for them.  A month-long event is less content that they have to develop each year.  And this certainly couldn't have dragged on for that long without extra characters.  Plus, the more time we're logged in, the more chance we have of spending our precious money.  Friggin' interns...


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I thought it ended at 1pm EST and also, we're getting a break right?  I can't take another timed event so soon!


Well, it's 6:45 here now, and the event countdown clock is showing 7 hours and 16 minutes.  Which would put it at 2pm.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> You mean it’s still going on? I feel like I’ve already checked out.


And on and on and on and on and on and on and on....


----------



## Aces86

Well after I said I wasn’t going to finish the event I ended up spending gems on stitch lol. I needed 8 hats still. It was going to drive me nuts not to have him, he is cute. The two premium characters I don’t regret not getting.


----------



## Random Videogames

Well this was my first full event in the game (started 55 days ago). I am at 12/15 Stitch hats, having only gotten one in the last 2 days! Not enough time to get 3 even if these last two attempts are successful. I have 180 gems saved up, which I was going to use to buy the final parade slot. Should I spend the gems to get Stitch instead? 

Are all events like this? This felt long, boring, and like a chore. I am certainly not going to put more money into the game (bought Pluto and Pleakley) if the events are all ridiculous grinds with nearly impossible odds. I started working on Stitch hats pretty much as soon as they were unlocked, and did 5 rounds of attempts per day (missing only one attempt per day at most). If spending money and giving up sleep to keep things rolling still doesn't complete the event, then this game is not for me.


----------



## wnwardii

Random Videogames said:


> Are all events like this? This felt long, boring, and like a chore.



It was only this event and the prior one with Winnie the Pooh that they used this method to get the final character.  Whether or not they continue with this format is unknown and we will have to wait and see if this is the model used going forward.  My guess is that since we had two events like this back to back, this will probably be the model.

Even with how things were previously, I believe these events are not designed for the casual player.  Plus as other people have mentioned, it is also a cash grab for them.


----------



## Gothmic

I spent the money once during an event to get a bundle because I was at DisneyWorld and knew I would not have the time to put in to grind out the things necessary. Obviously, I like Disney, and my time is money so spending real money once in a while is fine, but as some here have said they are making it almost necessary to spend, I just won't often. They should lower token requirements for people who have been playing less time and have less characters. I have been on since day one so it won't help me, but the newer players must get discouraged during events.

Also, if you need just a bit more event currency before it ends, send people out for the frogs to use up the tokens, even if you do not get the flower because you are maxxed out, you will get some event currency, I used it to push me above 66,000 this morning and I won't be playing again until after work so the event will be over, I got a free gem out of it this way.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> To the poster's point above yours, she's right.  You could still get Stitch.  Heck, you could have gotten him a week ago now.  For the low low price of $9.99.  Total cash grab.



I haven't gotten an offer for Stitch this time? I'm still too far from getting him so I'm tossing up spending 240 gems to get him. I still have 2000 gems so I'll probably spend them I just want to spend as few as possible.


----------



## cinderEA

supernova said:


> I believe it was confirmed on one of their social media pages that the tapping bit is nonsense.  We've got the same odds as when we couldn't see the front of the cards.


Great thanks.


----------



## Huck Finn

There are so many of us that visit the Disney Parks, I wish there was a way for those that play, while they are within the confines of Disney Property, to earn special items or characters.  Maybe offer a new one every half year.


----------



## minniesBFF

Huck Finn said:


> There are so many of us that visit the Disney Parks, I wish there was a way for those that play, while they are within the confines of Disney Property, to earn special items or characters.  Maybe offer a new one every half year.


I thought this same thing when I was down in Disney World back in 2016.  I kept waiting for something special to happen while I was playing, hoping that maybe they would do something like this.  But nope!


----------



## minniesBFF

Random Videogames said:


> Are all events like this? This felt long, boring, and like a chore. I am certainly not going to put more money into the game (bought Pluto and Pleakley) if the events are all ridiculous grinds with nearly impossible odds.



In my opinion, yes.  I don't like the events very much, it stresses me out having a timeline to get things completed.  However, I'm a much more casual player than most in this thread.  I have only finished 2 events completely (Lion King and Aladdin).  I generally get disheartened by my slow progress and just give up on trying hard to complete them.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I haven't gotten an offer for Stitch this time? I'm still too far from getting him so I'm tossing up spending 240 gems to get him. I still have 2000 gems so I'll probably spend them I just want to spend as few as possible.


Check the bundles.  It should be there, I would imagine.  But yes, with so many useless gems, you might as well use them for this.  No point in hoarding them.


----------



## SunDial

Huck Finn said:


> There are so many of us that visit the Disney Parks, I wish there was a way for those that play, while they are within the confines of Disney Property, to earn special items or characters.  Maybe offer a new one every half year.



I would love this if it were to happen.  I am just over 2 hours away and pretty much go once a month.   I would like to get any missing character's like this.  

I can see a future business model developing in helping y'all get your missing character's.   Cost would be minimal.   For character's located in the MK cost is a Citrus Swirl.   Not fond of Pineapple so no dole whip.   Epcot would be a bowl of corn ice cream in the Mexico restaurant.  Now if is during the Flower and Garden, Food and Wine Festivals cost would be the cheese grits, corn, and spicy shrimp from one of the kiosks.    

MGM (HS will always be MGM) have to see what new stuff come with the new lands.   HS had I think something like sweet and sour chicken at Yak and Yeti outside.


----------



## minniesBFF

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I haven't gotten an offer for Stitch this time? I'm still too far from getting him so I'm tossing up spending 240 gems to get him. I still have 2000 gems so I'll probably spend them I just want to spend as few as possible.





supernova said:


> Check the bundles.  It should be there, I would imagine.  But yes, with so many useless gems, you might as well use them for this.  No point in hoarding them.



I don't have an offer for Stitch either.  I was half tempted to spend money on him, because why did I even bother participating in this event at all if I don't end up with the main character at the end?!  I need 936 more gems to buy my missing items to get him. lol yeah, no.


----------



## Random Videogames

Random Videogames said:


> Well this was my first full event in the game (started 55 days ago). I am at 12/15 Stitch hats, having only gotten one in the last 2 days! Not enough time to get 3 even if these last two attempts are successful. I have 180 gems saved up, which I was going to use to buy the final parade slot. Should I spend the gems to get Stitch instead?



Well got the last attempts back, and no hats. I am at 12/15. So either spend a ton of gems to get it, or just accept that I wasted way to much effort on this event, right? Those 12 go to waste?


----------



## Random Videogames

Random Videogames said:


> Well got the last attempts back, and no hats. I am at 12/15. So either spend a ton of gems to get it, or just accept that I wasted way to much effort on this event, right? Those 12 go to waste?




I decided I wasn't going to waste the gems on trying to get 3 Stitch hats. With the gems from the currency I was able to buy the final parade float slot. Probably a better investment long term. But, the whole thing just makes me think I am playing the wrong game. So many freemium games out there...


----------



## tweeter

I managed to get to 69,129 EC before the event ended. I got 35 gems for the effort so it looks like they are rounding up.


----------



## supernova

5.... 4.... 3.... 2.... 1.... so long, Stitch.

At least I got my 40 gems.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> 5.... 4.... 3.... 2.... 1.... so long, Stitch.
> 
> At least I got my 80 gems.



80???????????????  How did you manage that???


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> I believe it was confirmed on one of their social media pages that the tapping bit is nonsense.  We've got the same odds as when we couldn't see the front of the cards.


I actually managed to get Fantasmic! I used the method of holding your finger until ready. I would wait (no more than 30 secs) and focus on a specific color of the item you want. Then when I saw that color is the area I was focusing I’d lift my finger. Took 4 platinums, so like just dumb luck. But I was mildly happy


----------



## JamesGarvey

KPach525 said:


> I actually managed to get Fantasmic! I used the method of holding your finger until ready. I would wait (no more than 30 secs) and focus on a specific color of the item you want. Then when I saw that color is the area I was focusing I’d lift my finger. Took 4 platinums, so like just dumb luck. But I was mildly happy



This is doing nothing, its still random no matter when you tap what. The devs confirmed it.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> 80???????????????  How did you manage that???


I held back on leveling up characters, where normally I go for level 7.  This time I stopped at 83,000 for event currency, so I lost out on 3,000 because I couldn't get enough flowers or one final token to level up one of three final characters before the buzzer.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I actually managed to get Fantasmic! I used the method of holding your finger until ready. I would wait (no more than 30 secs) and focus on a specific color of the item you want. Then when I saw that color is the area I was focusing I’d lift my finger. Took 4 platinums, so like just dumb luck. But I was mildly happy





JamesGarvey said:


> This is doing nothing, its still random no matter when you tap what. The devs confirmed it.


He's right.  It might just have been your turn, but I'm glad to hear that you got it!


----------



## JamesGarvey

@supernova 80k EC, not 80 gems, you're confusing the poor folks.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> @supernova 80k EC, not 80 gems, you're confusing the poor folks.


Right, right.  Sorry.  In the office doing a few million things, with one eye on the threads.  80k (83k) and 40 gems.  That.


----------



## tweeter

AJGolden1013 said:


> 80???????????????  How did you manage that???



I think he's letting us mere mortals know we can only get 40 gems while supernova the great is granted 80 gems. supernova, you rock.


----------



## Blosiom

tweeter said:


> I think he's letting us mere mortals know we can only get 40 gems while supernova the great is granted 80 gems. supernova, you rock.


makes me feel better about the 32 gems i got for 62k EC


----------



## JamesGarvey

I enjoyed the event UNTIL welcoming stitch, pairing 2 earned characters with 2 premiums is the kind of move that makes people stop playing. It should have been Pleakley and Jumba together for their task, creating an incentive (3 tasks instead 2) for players who made the choice to buy them instead of a punishment (1 task only) for NOT buying them. Events should be reasonably (but not easily) achievable without premium purchases and those purchases should make it easier. Its not quite on the order of Grumpy, which was by far the worst decision made in the game thus far, but it wasnt far behind.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> I enjoyed the event UNTIL welcoming stitch, pairing 2 earned characters with 2 premiums is the kind of move that makes people stop playing. It should have been Pleakley and Jumba together for their task, creating an incentive (3 tasks instead 2) for players who made the choice to buy them instead of a punishment (1 task only) for NOT buying them. Events should be reasonably (but not easily) achievable without premium purchases and those purchases should make it easier. Its not quite on the order of Grumpy, which was by far the worst decision made in the game thus far, but it wasnt far behind.



Great point. 

I found the requirement of having to tie up 6 characters for 3 tasks annoying, but something else was bugging me about it and I think what you wrote was it. I still would have prefered 3 tasks for 3 characters and just make them longer though. The fact that my drop rate was horrendous and collection them tied up 6 characters for well over a week made it that much more frustrating.

Speaking of the number of characters, I think having 7 characters for what would probably be considered a second or third tier Disney movie was also a mistake. For this level of movie an in game, non event, content update would have been a much better choice. If they are going to continue having 7 characters for events than leave the events for movies that actually warrant having 7 characters and L&S isn’t one of them.

p.s. Please don’t take my comments about L&S as an attack on the movie, that wasn’t my intention, but with such a large selections of Disney movies their are far better choices they could have made for an event. If you enjoy L&S that's great, but I’d hope you’d agree that their are other more “deserving” movies.


----------



## Onceler

JamesGarvey said:


> I enjoyed the event UNTIL welcoming stitch, pairing 2 earned characters with 2 premiums is the kind of move that makes people stop playing. It should have been Pleakley and Jumba together for their task, creating an incentive (3 tasks instead 2) for players who made the choice to buy them instead of a punishment (1 task only) for NOT buying them. Events should be reasonably (but not easily) achievable without premium purchases and those purchases should make it easier. Its not quite on the order of Grumpy, which was by far the worst decision made in the game thus far, but it wasnt far behind.



I suppose that GameLoft was trying to create incentives by grouping the characters the way they did. If you did not get either premium character then you had 1 task to get Stitch's ears. If you got 1 premium character (either one) then you had 2 tasks. Getting both premium characters gave you 3 tasks. So the more premium characters you had, the "easier" it was to get the ears.

What made things sucky (besides having to send the same characters on the same tasks over and over and over for a week) is that it was a punishment to not have the premium characters. Getting Stitch without the premiums should have been difficult but not essentially impossible.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> What made things sucky (besides having to send the same characters on the same tasks over and over and over for a week) is that it was a punishment to not have the premium characters. Getting Stitch without the premiums should have been difficult but not essentially impossible.


And therein lies the cash grab.  Don't have enough gems for the two characters plus the concession stands?  We'll happily sell them to ya.  WITH an event currency bonus.  Break open your wallets, one and all...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And therein lies the cash grab.  Don't have enough gems for the two characters plus the concession stands?  We'll happily sell them to ya.  WITH an event currency bonus.  Break open your wallets, one and all...



Yep.  I'm less and less happy with this game.  I did get my 40 gems this time, but at the cost of not leveling up my characters.  So now I'll have a long way to go to bring them up to 10.


----------



## SunDial

tweeter said:


> I managed to get to 69,129 EC before the event ended. I got 35 gems for the effort so it looks like they are rounding up.



Same here with the 35 gems.  It has split the 2000 spread in half in past events.  69,001 to 70,000 would go to 35.   68,999 back down to 68,000 would get 34 gems.   I have been on both sides of the Midway point and that's what it did to me in past events.


----------



## SunDial

tweeter said:


> I think he's letting us mere mortals know we can only get 40 gems while supernova the great is granted 80 gems. supernova, you rock.



Wasn't it brought up many pages back that @supernova was one of the interns.   that's why he got 80.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Yep.  I'm less and less happy with this game.  I did get my 40 gems this time, but at the cost of not leveling up my characters.  So now I'll have a long way to go to bring them up to 10.



I agree with the long way to go to level them up.   I picked up an extra million in magic during this event.  Now sitting on 16 million.  So I don't mind going this route to get the characters to 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Random Videogames said:


> Well this was my first full event in the game (started 55 days ago). I am at 12/15 Stitch hats, having only gotten one in the last 2 days! Not enough time to get 3 even if these last two attempts are successful. I have 180 gems saved up, which I was going to use to buy the final parade slot. Should I spend the gems to get Stitch instead?
> 
> Are all events like this? This felt long, boring, and like a chore. I am certainly not going to put more money into the game (bought Pluto and Pleakley) if the events are all ridiculous grinds with nearly impossible odds. I started working on Stitch hats pretty much as soon as they were unlocked, and did 5 rounds of attempts per day (missing only one attempt per day at most). If spending money and giving up sleep to keep things rolling still doesn't complete the event, then this game is not for me.



The events are similar - though I think this one dragged on a bit at the end more than most

For most events - or really the game in general - it is hard to get everything without spending gems (and likely $ to get enough gems) .... so if you aren't going to do that, it is fine, you just have to deal with not having everything


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Wasn't it brought up many pages back that @supernova was one of the interns.   that's why he got 80.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  What the hell, Ed?  I mean... really.  Did you honestly need to do that?


----------



## supernova

So, before it goes away...  does anyone know which castle that is supposed to be on the Lilo and Stitch load page?  Not a park from the US, but since we got the overseas version of Fantasmic, I figured maybe they went the same route.


----------



## ISmellBeef

mikegood2 said:


> Great point.
> 
> I found the requirement of having to tie up 6 characters for 3 tasks annoying, but something else was bugging me about it and I think what you wrote was it. I still would have prefered 3 tasks for 3 characters and just make them longer though. The fact that my drop rate was horrendous and collection them tied up 6 characters for well over a week made it that much more frustrating.
> 
> Speaking of the number of characters, I think having 7 characters for what would probably be considered a second or third tier Disney movie was also a mistake. For this level of movie an in game, non event, content update would have been a much better choice. If they are going to continue having 7 characters for events than leave the events for movies that actually warrant having 7 characters and L&S isn’t one of them.
> 
> p.s. Please don’t take my comments about L&S as an attack on the movie, that wasn’t my intention, but with such a large selections of Disney movies their are far better choices they could have made for an event. If you enjoy L&S that's great, but I’d hope you’d agree that their are other more “deserving” movies.


L&S is a perfectly fine Disney movie and just because it isn't a typical princess movie it still is a top one.


----------



## Chrisvee

I’m tired so I’m glad this event is over; too soon after the prior one for my tastes.


----------



## mikegood2

Since it’s never to early to speculate, when does everyone foresee the next event? Also, what do you envision it being and what would you like?

I’m really hoping we don’t see another event for atleast a month, but I’d be shocked if they don’t run something else mid June. I’d be pleasantly suprised if they gave us a nice in game content update next month though. I’d like to see a Classic Disney movie Dumbo, Bambi or Pinocchio.

Incredibles 2 comes out on June 15th, but since they already had an incredibles event, I don’t see it getting a new one, but if they do they *BETTER ADD MORE LAND*. Now if they ran one that shrunk all the current Incredibles attractions in 1/2 I’d be in favor of it. 

I don’t see any other movies getting released this summer that would fit into the game. Wreck in Ralph 2 and Mary Poppins returns do come out later in the year.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> When does everyone foresee the next event? Also, what do you inversion it being


I'm not sure I want the game being upside down, though.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm not sure I want the game being upside down, though.



Stupid spellcheck, fingers or both.

How about Inside Out?


----------



## tasmith1993

Finished the event with 52k EC. I’ll take it since I’m currently at WDW. Awful weather plus being busy at the parks limited my end of event play time. Now to work on leveling all my characters...
Still have
 Roo (going to 10 now)
Piglet (ready for 10)
Rabbit (ready for 10)
Baloo(ready for 10)
Shere Khan (ready for 10)
Mowgli (ready for 10)
Wall-E (ready for 7)
Hook (ready for 10)
Peter Pan (gathering for 7)
Wendy (gathering for 8)
Toy alien (gathering for 9)
Fairy godmother (ready for 6)
Pleakley (ready for 6)
Jumba (ready for 4) 
Bubbles (gathering for 7)
Nani (gathering for 7)
Lilo (ready for 4)
Stitch (ready for 3)
Angel (ready for 6)

I surprisingly knocked out quite a few characters during the L&S event, so I’m hoping that I will finish up the majority of my characters by the next event.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> Since it’s never to early to speculate, when does everyone foresee the next event? Also, what do you envision it being and what would you like?
> 
> I’m really hoping we don’t see another event for atleast a month, but I’d be shocked if they don’t run something else mid June. I’d be pleasantly suprised if they gave us a nice in game content update next month though. I’d like to see a Classic Disney movie Dumbo, Bambi or Pinocchio.
> 
> Incredibles 2 comes out on June 15th, but since they already had an incredibles event, I don’t see it getting a new one, but if they do they *BETTER ADD MORE LAND*. Now if they ran one that shrunk all the current Incredibles attractions in 1/2 I’d be in favor of it.
> 
> I don’t see any other movies getting released this summer that would fit into the game. Wreck in Ralph 2 and Mary Poppins returns do come out later in the year.



My wishes.....
1) more land
2) upgrade Merlin to level 3 and at that level he can help you send out all characters with a 24 hour task (or something orf the like)
3) IN GAME UPDATE, NO TIMED EVENTS, for at least a month.  WE NEED A BREAK!!!!!!


My character set wishlist:
Little Mermaid
Bambi
Dumbo
Hercules
Robbin Hood


----------



## karmstr112

After finishing the event I have 958 gems and 11 mil magic

Character Status:
Stitch   gathering for 6
Lilo    waiting at 7 to upgrade
Angel   waiting at 7 to upgrade
Cobra Bubbles   waiting at 7 to upgrade
Pleakly   waiting at 7 to upgrade
Nana      upgrading to 8
Jumba   gathering for 9
Peter Pan      gathering for 10
Fairy Godmother   gathering for 10

My wishes:
1. More land
2. Max out all characters before next event
3. More land


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> My character set wishlist:
> Little Mermaid
> Bambi
> Dumbo
> Hercules
> Robbin Hood


I think Dumbo would be a weak addition to the game, considering there are hardly any characters worth adding.  Dumbo, his mom, Timothy, the Ring Master and maybe one crow?  Worse than Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## Mattimation

I'm assuming the next addition will be something to tie in with Pixar Pier, but the obvious choices are already present. I wouldn't be surprised if they somehow decide to add even more Toy Story characters - that really seems to be their favorite thing to work with - and I don't see how they could add Incredibles II stuff since Incredibles was already an event. I guess they could add a new outfit for Elastigirl, like they did for Anna and Elsa with the featurette. Inside Out would be great, that's maybe my favorite Pixar movie. Bugs Life might be cute but certainly not popular, and while I am in the minority of people who like Brave I'm not sure there's enough there to add to the game, certainly not as an event. I wouldn't participate in a Cars event, I really can't stand those movies. 

I guess they could do Big Hero 6 next too, since the TV show is returning in June. That might be okay - I liked the concept of it enough but found the movie a little mundane. 

I would love to see a Little Mermaid addition, but it feels like if they were going to add Ariel and friends they already would have. I would also like Moana, Princess and the Frog, or even Pocahontas.


----------



## PrincessP

One positive about Stitch event...loved the animations. 

However, I am in agreement with those that said this event was too close to Winnie the Pooh. Plus, getting Stitch’s last tokens should be a bit easier.  I cannot believe some tried for nearly a weak to get the ears and still couldn’t get Stitch.  

I am ready for a break. I would prefer the next one not start until after I am back from
my 2 week Disney trip....so after June 11th. 

Wishes:
*Little Mermaid....would love if they incorporated water areas of the game
*Bambi
*Land. Currently all my NBC buildings are in storage. 

Status update:
Peter Pan - earning for lvl 10
Fairy Godmother- ready for lvl 8
Pooh - currently lvling to 10

Stitch - earning for lvl 5
Angel - earning for 7
Lilo - earning for 7
Nani - ready for 8
Bubbles - earning for 8
Pleakley - ready for 7
Jumbaa - ready for 7


Everyone else at 10. Have all characters. 

Enough elixir for Primeval whirl. But no room

918 gems

10.9M magic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> I'm assuming the next addition will be something to tie in with Pixar Pier, but the obvious choices are already present. I wouldn't be surprised if they somehow decide to add even more Toy Story characters - that really seems to be their favorite thing to work with - and I don't see how they could add Incredibles II stuff since Incredibles was already an event. I guess they could add a new outfit for Elastigirl, like they did for Anna and Elsa with the featurette. Inside Out would be great, that's maybe my favorite Pixar movie. Bugs Life might be cute but certainly not popular, and while I am in the minority of people who like Brave I'm not sure there's enough there to add to the game, certainly not as an event. I wouldn't participate in a Cars event, I really can't stand those movies.
> 
> I guess they could do Big Hero 6 next too, since the TV show is returning in June. That might be okay - I liked the concept of it enough but found the movie a little mundane.
> 
> I would love to see a Little Mermaid addition, but it feels like if they were going to add Ariel and friends they already would have. I would also like Moana, Princess and the Frog, or even Pocahontas.



I was wondering if they might do some new missions for the Pixar characters and perhaps a way (via elixers?) that you can “upgrade” California Screamin’ to the Incredicoaster


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> So, before it goes away...  does anyone know which castle that is supposed to be on the Lilo and Stitch load page?  Not a park from the US, but since we got the overseas version of Fantasmic, I figured maybe they went the same route.



The one in the background?  Looks to be the same as the one in the game that I always assumed was Cinderella Castle based on the two different stone colors (for the base layer more gray, the upper layers more tan/pink)


----------



## AJGolden1013

My golden honey chest for the ten day streak had all confessions and I got Hook’s hat, so that was cool.


----------



## SunDial

AJGolden1013 said:


> My golden honey chest for the ten day streak had all confessions and I got Hook’s hat, so that was cool.



First it was an upside down park and now it is a religious retreat.


----------



## figment_jii

supernova said:


> So, before it goes away...  does anyone know which castle that is supposed to be on the Lilo and Stitch load page?  Not a park from the US, but since we got the overseas version of Fantasmic, I figured maybe they went the same route.


I kind of thought it was supposed to remind players of a Disney castle, without being any specific castle.  It's kind of a hybrid between DL's and MK's castle, without being either one specifically.  



supernova said:


> I think Dumbo would be a weak addition to the game, considering there are hardly any characters worth adding.  Dumbo, his mom, Timothy, the Ring Master and maybe one crow?


I think Dumbo might be cute, but not as another event where they feel like they have to add 6 to 8 characters (more like Peter Pan where the characters were added as a part of the storyline).  Then they'd only need Dumbo and Timothy and maybe one other character initially.  A Dumbo attraction would be cute!

In terms of Disney Theme Parks additions, I'd like to see the hitch-hiking ghosts from the Haunted Mansion added!  They've already got the attractions!

Maybe we'll get Mary Poppins or Wreck-It-Ralph later this year, when the new movies comes out.

Without regards to whether they're popular enough to warrant adding to the game, I'd like characters from:
Big Hero 6
The Aristocats
The Rescuers
Cars
Ratatouille


----------



## tonga

I don't need another event for awhile.  Need land and permanent content.
My wish list:
More land!
Huey, Dewey and Louie
Up
Water areas for Little Mermaid and Nemo
Cars (my young son is such a huge fan)
Lady and the Tramp
Dumbo - agree that just Dumbo, Timothy and an attraction as permanent content would be very cute


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> The one in the background?  Looks to be the same as the one in the game that I always assumed was Cinderella Castle based on the two different stone colors (for the base layer more gray, the upper layers more tan/pink)
> 
> View attachment 322928


It's certainly not the WDW version.  Not enough spires.  Wondering if it's Hong Kong?


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> My golden honey chest for the ten day streak had all confessions and I got Hook’s hat, so that was cool.


Congratulations!  All I ever got in confession was three Hail Mary's.


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> Maybe we'll get Mary Poppins or Wreck-It-Ralph later this year, when the new movies comes out.


I hope they don't keep adding live-action content in animated form.  Those Pirates characters look... odd.

As for upcoming movies, I think that's more Disney Crossy Road speed than this game.  Each time Disney had a new film out, they would build it into the game.  Rather than giving us the animated Beauty and the Beast, we got the live action version.  Same with Alice in Wonderland and Jungle Book.  Rather than a generic Cars board, we got Cars 3.

With this game, I'm fine with the interns giving us random (proven) content, rather than tying it into Disney's latest film of the season.


----------



## Blosiom

supernova said:


> I hope they don't keep adding live-action content in animated form. Those Pirates characters look... odd.


I agree with this. Thought they were a bit creepy first time i saw them.


----------



## figment_jii

supernova said:


> It's certainly not the WDW version.  Not enough spires.  Wondering if it's Hong Kong?


It looks kind of like the castle at Hong Kong (and Disneyland), except it has a two flat areas (one above the clock and another above & behind that) which I don't see in the HK versions of the castle.  Also HK's version doesn't have a clock.  Shanghai is way more blocky and DLP has may more spires.  Tokyo is more like MK's castle, with lots of spires.  It kind of looks like it's has MK's proportions (taller and narrower) and DL's design (fewer spires). 



supernova said:


> I hope they don't keep adding live-action content in animated form.  Those Pirates characters look... odd.


I wouldn't mind adding Mary Poppins, but I'd like it to be based on the original movie.  They did do an animated sequence, so there is some reference for it.



supernova said:


> As for upcoming movies, I think that's more Disney Crossy Road speed than this game.  Each time Disney had a new film out, they would build it into the game.  Rather than giving us the animated Beauty and the Beast, we got the live action version.  Same with Alice in Wonderland and Jungle Book.  Rather than a generic Cars board, we got Cars 3.


Let's hope they continue to update this game more often than Crossy Roads...



supernova said:


> With this game, I'm fine with the interns giving us random (proven) content, rather than tying it into Disney's latest film of the season.


Wreck-It-Ralph isn't new per se; the upcoming movie is a sequel, so I could see what that would be considered proven.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I hope they don't keep adding live-action content in animated form.  Those Pirates characters look... odd.
> 
> As for upcoming movies, I think that's more Disney Crossy Road speed than this game.  Each time Disney had a new film out, they would build it into the game.  Rather than giving us the animated Beauty and the Beast, we got the live action version.  Same with Alice in Wonderland and Jungle Book.  Rather than a generic Cars board, we got Cars 3.
> 
> With this game, I'm fine with the interns giving us random (proven) content, rather than tying it into Disney's latest film of the season.



While a completely agree with you about live-action content, part of me would like to see how they would handle it. I don't think I’d like it, but it would be interesting seeing how strange it would look with animated characters. That’s how I feel about Star Wars or Marvel characters being added. Don’t think they fit into the game, but the idea of Darth Vader and Mickey hanging out together would be funny.



supernova said:


> I think Dumbo would be a weak addition to the game, considering there are hardly any characters worth adding.  Dumbo, his mom, Timothy, the Ring Master and maybe one crow?  Worse than Lilo and Stitch.



As far as Dumbo goes, I agree it might be a little weak on # of characters, I don’t think it would be weaker than Lilo and Stitch. Many of the characters might not be worthy additions, but unlike L&S, I know who the characters are. I’d like to see a hodgepodge of single characters who really should be in the game, but movies don’t merit an event to be added in a content update. *Maybe offer in game premium content offers with characters and attractions that do together. Something like Dumbo and his ride would be ideal for this. 
*


Mattimation said:


> Inside Out would be great, that's maybe my favorite Pixar movie. Bugs Life might be cute but certainly not popular, and while I am in the minority of people who like Brave I'm not sure there's enough there to add to the game, certainly not as an event.
> 
> I would love to see a Little Mermaid addition, but it feels like if they were going to add Ariel and friends they already would have. I would also like Moana, Princess and the Frog, or even Pocahontas.



Inside out definitely have enough characters to warrant an event. Since they are removing or removed the Bugs Life attraction from DisneyLand (I think?) An attraction and one or two Bugs Life characters could work in an in game content update.

LittleMermaid and/or Finding Nemo really should be incorporated into the game somehow but if they ever do get added I think they would need a water themed land addition.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> It's certainly not the WDW version.  Not enough spires.  Wondering if it's Hong Kong?
> View attachment 322951 View attachment 322952



Hong Kong's is just a replication of Disneyland's Sleeping Beauty Castle (until they go through with their crazy renovations they have planned).  Tokyo's is just a copy of WDW's Cincerella.  Paris has a different form of Sleeping Beauty castle that looks a lot different and Shanghai has Storybook Castle that also looks a lot different

It might just be like what the castle is that is shown at the beginning of the Disney films - which is supposed to be a combination of the different castle's and not just one specific one


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

AJGolden1013 said:


> My golden honey chest for the ten day streak had all confessions and I got Hook’s hat, so that was cool.



omg what did the chest confess to you???


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> omg what did the chest confess to you???


Probably that it wishes the game were inverted.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Still placing my vote into the abyss for Nemo. There’s enough water they can all just keep swimming...



seagull tappers would be AWESOME and storyline wise its perfect for the staggered way they introduce characters for an event. I honestly doubt we’re going to see too much of a break from events Its the easiest way to get people to pay for things because the timeline provides pressure. 

SEE IM A GIRL AND I DONT WANT A PRINCESS MOVIE NEXT (Lilo & Stitch sucked, don’t @ me)


----------



## SunDial

I have to say if they will not add more land, they could shrink the foot print of the attractions.   They did this with i believe Mrs Potts and one other character awhile ago.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I was on the Facebook page and they are asking what everyone would love to see next.  I can’t take another timed event so soon.....

And my golden honey chest confessed that I have auto correct......


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> I have to say if they will not add more land, they could shrink the foot print of the attractions.   They did this with i believe Mrs Potts and one other character awhile ago.


They absolutely need to do this.  Each attraction is at least one row of squares too large, especially when it's just a tiny part of the attraction that sticks out and makes it extend too far.  Smaller footprint would allow us to cram more in and they wouldn't have to open their precious land.  Friggin' interns...


----------



## PrincessS121212

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Still placing my vote into the abyss for Nemo. There’s enough water they can all just keep swimming...
> 
> 
> 
> seagull tappers would be AWESOME and storyline wise its perfect for the staggered way they introduce characters for an event. I honestly doubt we’re going to see too much of a break from events Its the easiest way to get people to pay for things because the timeline provides pressure.
> 
> SEE IM A GIRL AND I DONT WANT A PRINCESS MOVIE NEXT (Lilo & Stitch sucked, don’t @ me)


If they made it so that each time you tapped one it said "mine!" it would probably be the most popular tapper in the history of this game.


I'm one of the few people here that actually likes Lilo & Stitch AND reads all the character dialogue, but even I found this event lack luster. They easily could have done it without Angel, but they had to get the money grab and get a 7th character in so they could justify 2 premium characters.  

I felt bad for everyone who struggled getting Stitch.  He was the only character most people wanted from the movie and he was the hardest.  Almost all previous events had a villain as the last character, and since many folks don't like the villain, people didn't seem to mind as much when they missed out on completing the event.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Almost all previous events had a villain as the last character, and since many folks don't like the villain, people didn't seem to mind as much when they missed out on completing the event.


Speak for yourself, sir...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> They absolutely need to do this.  Each attraction is at least one row of squares too large, especially when it's just a tiny part of the attraction that sticks out and makes it extend too far.  Smaller footprint would allow us to cram more in and they wouldn't have to open their precious land.  Friggin' interns...



Or even if the attractions footprint didn’t have to be square - especially when the land plots aren’t so half the time it is this corner of the attraction (that doesn’t even have anything on it) that doesn’t fit


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

PrincessS121212 said:


> If they made it so that each time you tapped one it said "mine!" it would probably be the most popular tapper in the history of this game.



That is how I pictured it. ARE YOU LISTENING INTERNS?



PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm one of the few people here that actually likes Lilo & Stitch AND reads all the character dialogue, but even I found this event lack luster. They easily could have done it without Angel, but they had to get the money grab and get a 7th character in so they could justify 2 premium characters.



This is why I also don’t understand why we’ve gotten certain movies over others. If larger character sets are what they’re after they are overlooking much more obvious choices, IMHO.


----------



## Mattimation

They're already teasing the next thing. If their newest post on instagram gets 10,000 likes they'll release a hint, so we should know what IP the next update will be in the next day or so.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Great point.
> Speaking of the number of characters, I think having 7 characters for what would probably be considered a second or third tier Disney movie was also a mistake. For this level of movie an in game, non event, content update would have been a much better choice. If they are going to continue having 7 characters for events than leave the events for movies that actually warrant having 7 characters and L&S isn’t one of them.



The characters at least worked well together.  Mr. Bubbles was included as a means to have a plot.  My biggest issue was Angel, who I have no prior experience with, and the stupid jiberish the aliens spit out as dialogue.  Might as well have been Dopey and his ...   

But yes, this isn't a high teir film, but by including more characters they can get more Gem characters.  Shame they never allowed Pirates to Upgrade to Level 10,


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> They're already teasing the next thing. If their newest post on instagram gets 10,000 likes they'll release a hint, so we should know what IP the next update will be in the next day or so.


They've most likely built the next two or even three expansions by now.  Can't see them waiting until one ends before they start working on the next.  Although game play would certainly suggest continual last minute scrambling on Gameloft's part.


----------



## Peachkins

I know I said at the start of the last event that I wouldn't be using gems to purchase characters, but I did end up using gems to buy Stitch's last few hats. I wasn't going to go through all that and not get the only character I cared about. There was no way to get him without the premium characters. Spent a little over 200 gems. I feel a lot better about that than spending over 400 to get two characters I'd literally never heard of, and I'll definitely consider this tactic in the future if we get another event involving a Disney property I'm not very familiar with. Doesn't hurt that someone gave me a Google Play gift card so that I can replenish my gems right away for free, lol.


----------



## Peachkins

JamesGarvey said:


> This is doing nothing, its still random no matter when you tap what. The devs confirmed it.



This doesn't surprise me at all with the chests, and I almost posted recently that it still seemed random.  I'm still collecting for Fairy Godmother, and almost every time I've had a bronze chest, I've gotten her magic wand- even though there's no way I should have gotten it based on what I actually tapped on and what was around it.


----------



## karmstr112

SunDial said:


> I have to say if they will not add more land, they could shrink the foot print of the attractions.   They did this with i believe Mrs Potts and one other character awhile ago.



I want both!


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> They've most likely built the next two or even three expansions by now.  Can't see them waiting until one ends before they start working on the next.  Although game play would certainly suggest continual last minute scrambling on Gameloft's part.



Oh yeah, I'm sure they've got at least the next six months planned out and in various stages of development. I more so saw this as a sign of no solid break again. If they're already teasing the next update, we'll probably have the live stream in a week or so, and the updates usually roll out a week or so after that.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure they've got at least the next six months planned out and in various stages of development. I more so saw this as a sign of no solid break again. If they're already teasing the next update, we'll probably have the live stream in a week or so, and the updates usually roll out a week or so after that.


Summer vacations are upon them and they've got to pay for their trip somehow...


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm one of the few people here that actually likes Lilo & Stitch AND reads all the character dialogue, but even I found this event lack luster. They easily could have done it without Angel, but they had to get the money grab and get a 7th character in so they could justify 2 premium characters.



I feel the same way.  The pathetic money grab is shameful and they are ruining what was a good movie, IMHO.



Mattimation said:


> They're already teasing the next thing. If their newest post on instagram gets 10,000 likes they'll release a hint, so we should know what IP the next update will be in the next day or so.



Oh yay.  Another event.  I can't keep up.  



Mattimation said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure they've got at least the next six months planned out and in various stages of development. I more so saw this as a sign of no solid break again. If they're already teasing the next update, we'll probably have the live stream in a week or so, and the updates usually roll out a week or so after that.



Totally agree.  Not excited about this at all.  It's like they are now trying to cash in while they can, before people realize it and find something else to do with their time and money.


----------



## Mattimation

mmmears said:


> Totally agree. Not excited about this at all. It's like they are now trying to cash in while they can, before people realize it and find something else to do with their time and money.



Yeah, I have been wondering if the game is in a "Make it or break it" sort of limbo lately. So much has changed the last few months, with so much more emphasis on gem purchases to get popular, titular characters, I feel like Gameloft has given DMK the "Make more money or be shut down" speech. It's kind of weird, since Disney announced back in January they were strengthening their partnership with Gameloft, resulting in more Gameloft produced Disney games this year. I would think DMK is safe after that announcement, but if the game is underwhelming expectations maybe Gameloft will halt development and move the team onto the newer games.


----------



## mmmears

I agree Mattimation.  It now feels like a "give us all your cash" game and also a "hurry up and play all day and night" game when it did not feel like that before.  I miss the old days, I guess.


----------



## mikegood2

No question that they’ve gotten into a real rut lately. They are trying to recreate things that worked for them in the past but with diminishing returns every time they try. I’m not sure what they can do to bring back more excitement? Sure I'd like to see more characters added from some of my favorites Disney movies they haven’t added yet, but for what purpose? For someone who’s played from the start there are just to many characters. I currently only keep characters in the park who are collecting items and happiness, so I have 112 characters sent home doing nothing.


----------



## supernova

And let's face it, gang.  Even as they continue to add characters and content, and if they continue to expand the game board (I'm sorry, temporary loss of sanity), to what end?  We're still faced with the monotony and repetition we've been experiencing since the beginning of the game.  New content doesn't change how the game is played.  Even though the tasks are different, the constant drags and lulls will forever be a part of this game.


----------



## mmmears

I'd take a lull right now over a new event.  

And some land.  And some really good main topic content.  I think we have too many characters (money grab) and not enough storyline.


----------



## Aces86

I am thinking the next announcement will be more land. I know I know wishful thinking. That’s what I get from the hint but idk. Lol


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Aces86 said:


> I am thinking the next announcement will be more land. I know I know wishful thinking. That’s what I get from the hint but idk. Lol



Was an official hint released? what platform?


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Was an official hint released? what platform?


No hint.  But the "promise" of a hint if enough idiots help them promote the game through social media.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

supernova said:


> No hint.  But the "promise" of a hint if enough idiots help them promote the game through social media.



Yeah saw that, and it hit its target mid afternoon....so I’m wondering where the heck that hint is.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> No hint.  But the "promise" of a hint if enough idiots help them promote the game through social media.



I qualify for the idiot part, but not gonna promote a game on social media!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Summer vacations are upon them and they've got to pay for their trip somehow...


What???  Interns don't have summer school?  With as much as my game crashes, they should really take a few summer classes.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> What???  Interns don't have summer school?  With as much as my game crashes, they should really take a few summer classes.


God knows this crop of interns must have failed every computer class they've taken.  Summer school for all!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

supernova said:


> Check the bundles.  It should be there, I would imagine.  But yes, with so many useless gems, you might as well use them for this.  No point in hoarding them.





minniesBFF said:


> I don't have an offer for Stitch either.  I was half tempted to spend money on him, because why did I even bother participating in this event at all if I don't end up with the main character at the end?!  I need 936 more gems to buy my missing items to get him. lol yeah, no.



I didn't get a bundle for Stitch. I waited until an hour before the event was ending so I had managed to get a few extra blasters and one extra hat so I only had to pay 163 gems.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I didn't get a bundle for Stitch. I waited until an hour before the event was ending so I had managed to get a few extra blasters and one extra hat so I only had to pay 163 gems.


Strange.  Early on (shortly after he became available), I received an offer for $9.99 to get Stitch and a headband stand.  Ten bucks?  Not thanks.  Wound up getting Stitch with about five days to spare.


----------



## Mattimation

The clue is a field of flowers. People are speculating Bambi.


----------



## wingweaver84

If it's Bambi,it would have to be a storyline and not an event. Reason I say this is because there aren't enough characters to do a reasonable event with. You have Bambi,Thumper,Flower,the Owl and possibly Faline(not counting Ronno or Bambi's parents).


----------



## Mattimation

wingweaver84 said:


> If it's Bambi,it would have to be a storyline and not an event. Reason I say this is because there aren't enough characters to do a reasonable event with. You have Bambi,Thumper,Flower,the Owl and possibly Faline(not counting Ronno or Bambi's parents).



I agree, I don't see how they could make it an event. I'm also not sure Bambi is popular enough to draw in new, casual Disney fans - especially the younger ones they've been targeting lately. Iconic, absolutely, but I don't know how much it will attract people. Since the events seem to be designed for getting new customers, and permanent content is for the fans who've actually stuck around, Bambi feels like it's best suited for permanent content.


----------



## Blosiom

New tapper. Crows with milestone rewards and no leaderboard


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> I agree, I don't see how they could make it an event. I'm also not sure Bambi is popular enough to draw in new, casual Disney fans - especially the younger ones they've been targeting lately. Iconic, absolutely, but I don't know how much it will attract people. Since the events seem to be designed for getting new customers, and permanent content is for the fans who've actually stuck around, Bambi feels like it's best suited for permanent content.



I haven't watched Bambi for decades.  The problem I've always had with the movie is that it isn't really a movie.  There's no story, no plot, no anything.  Just a series of sequences that they fit together to somehow create a 60 minute "film".  "A deer makes friends and grows up in the woods" is a weak attempt at giving a plot line, and yet, that's the whole damn thing.  If I asked anyone to tell me the story of The Little Mermaid, The Rescuers, or Robin Hood, I'd get a totally different answer from "tell me the story of Bambi".

Hey, at least we're only going to get 4-5 characters.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mulan was an event and only had 3 characters as was Nightmare Before Xmas which gave 4.

here's that aforementioned clue image.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Mulan was an event and only had 3 characters.


And no villain...


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> I haven't watched Bambi for decades.  The problem I've always had with the movie is that it isn't really a movie.  There's no story, no plot, no anything.  Just a series of sequences that they fit together to somehow create a 60 minute "film".  "A deer makes friends and grows up in the woods" is a weak attempt at giving a plot line, and yet, that's the whole damn thing.  If I asked anyone to tell me the story of The Little Mermaid, The Rescuers, or Robin Hood, I'd get a totally different answer from "tell me the story of Bambi".
> 
> Hey, at least we're only going to get 4-5 characters.



That's another problem I have with Bambi - which Bambi do we get? We see him throughout his whole life, so do we get baby Bambi, adolescent Bambi, or adult Bambi? I'm assuming baby since that's his most recognizable design, but since the game takes place after everyone's movies he should be an adult.



JamesGarvey said:


> Mulan was an event and only had 3 characters as was Nightmare Before Xmas which gave 4.



Mulan was kind of a mini-event though, wasn't it? I seem to remember it being only two weeks long and not really having any plot. Nightmare Before Christmas was only the game's second event, so I think they were still figuring things out. The last years worth of events have had 7 or more characters each.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Mulan was kind of a mini-event though, wasn't it? I seem to remember it being only two weeks long and not really having any plot.


Mulan was merely Disney in full on P.C. mode, where they felt that they had to recognize the Lunar New Year for whatever reason.  Plus, it gave them an excuse to try and sell us five costumes.


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> Mulan was merely Disney in full on P.C. mode.  They had to recognize the Lunar New Year for whatever reason, and it gave them an excuse to try and sell us five costumes.



I figured it was more Disney trying to bring Mulan back into the spotlight since they were announcing all of the live action news then, and clearly Disney thinks everyone forgot Mulan was a movie since they thought they could cut out the music, Li Shang, and the Huns without anyone noticing.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Bambi would be fine, as long as it isn't TIMED!!  I NEED A BREAK!!!!!!  I kind of hope it is Bambi though.  I love Thumper and Flower


----------



## SunDial

Blosiom said:


> New tapper. Crows with milestone rewards and no leaderboard




Have to have a leaderboard.    Need to see how good the cheaters are doing.


----------



## cinderEA

Quick turnaround on the tappers, good thing I'll be up before the sun tomorrow to watch the royal wedding!


----------



## danni918

I was irritated that the tappers didn't have a personal event rewards like usual.  I didn't play any of them b/c the rewards weren't worth the hassle, I would rather get the event tokens vs competing for a dumb prize.


----------



## KPach525

JamesGarvey said:


> Mulan was an event and only had 3 characters as was Nightmare Before Xmas which gave 4.
> 
> here's that aforementioned clue image.
> View attachment 323405


It’s 100% Bambi, I’ll bet my game on it lol. Zoom in, to the right of the castle is the iconic baby Bambi silhouette.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> I figured it was more Disney trying to bring Mulan back into the spotlight since they were announcing all of the live action news then, and clearly Disney thinks everyone forgot Mulan was a movie since they thought they could cut out the music, Li Shang, and the Huns without anyone noticing.


Not so sure about that.  The event was a little while ago and the movie is still no where to be seen.


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> It’s 100% Bambi, I’ll bet my game on it lol. Zoom in, to the right of the castle is the iconic baby Bambi silhouette.


For those who can’t see:


----------



## mikegood2

Mattimation said:


> That's another problem I have with Bambi - which Bambi do we get? We see him throughout his whole life, so do we get baby Bambi, adolescent Bambi, or adult Bambi? I'm assuming baby since that's his most recognizable design, but since the game takes place after everyone's movies he should be an adult.
> 
> Mulan was kind of a mini-event though, wasn't it? I seem to remember it being only two weeks long and not really having any plot. Nightmare Before Christmas was only the game's second event, so I think they were still figuring things out. The last years worth of events have had 7 or more characters each.



If it’s another time based event (hope it’s not, but who am I kidding, it will be) and they are going to force 7 more characters into it, why not have all 3 versions of Bambi? Sure, it would be the first time we’d have multiples, but it might make more sense than adding characters who shouldn’t be included. Or maybe 1 Bambi, and have 2 “costume” versions of the other ages?



AJGolden1013 said:


> Bami would be fine, as long as it isn't TIMED!!  I NEED A BREAK!!!!!!  I kind of hope it is Bambi though.  I love Thumper and Flower



I agree, I need a break too. Also, I’d like the time to max out a few more characters. If they’re gonna Force another time event at us, make it a smaller event with 3 or 4 characters. Maybe have it run a shorter time, or same length, but much more relaxed pace.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Mattimation said:


> That's another problem I have with Bambi - which Bambi do we get? We see him throughout his whole life, so do we get baby Bambi, adolescent Bambi, or adult Bambi? I'm assuming baby since that's his most recognizable design, but since the game takes place after everyone's movies he should be an adult.



Adolescent Bambi. These are the ages the audience likes the best, and Disney knows this, as you never see any of the characters in their adult form as merchandise. Simba and Nala has to be adult because, with the exception of Lion King 1/2, they are both stuck in that age due to Lion King 2, Circle of Life: An Environmental Fable, and the success of the Lion Guard. Every time I see kid Simba merchandise, every young child ends up calling him Kion. 



supernova said:


> Mulan was merely Disney in full on P.C. mode, where they felt that they had to recognize the Lunar New Year for whatever reason.  Plus, it gave them an excuse to try and sell us five costumes.



I thought that was odd too, especially since I was at WDW at the time, but when they brought her back this year, I finally understood. They have a big Lunar New Year celebration at Disneyland. Or, rather, DCA. I think it’s odd that they would have an event, to promote a local festival, which is relatively unknown to not only the majority of its global players, but the country itself. While in SoCal, I learned that it’s not just Disney that does this. Universal, Sea World, and many others host their own Lunar New Year events.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> I thought that was odd too, especially since I was at WDW at the time, but when they brought her back this year, I finally understood. They have a big Lunar New Year celebration at Disneyland. Or, rather, DCA. I think it’s odd that they would have an event, to promote a local festival, which is relatively unknown to not only the majority of its global players, but the country itself. While in SoCal, I learned that it’s not just Disney that does this. Universal, Sea World, and many others host their own Lunar New Year events.


Theme parks can't afford to not cater to every nationality and special interest group out there.  Especially with THREE Disney parks in the far east. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

UmmYeahOk said:


> Adolescent Bambi. These are the ages the audience likes the best, and Disney knows this, as you never see any of the characters in their adult form as merchandise. Simba and Nala has to be adult because, with the exception of Lion King 1/2, they are both stuck in that age due to Lion King 2, Circle of Life: An Environmental Fable, and the success of the Lion Guard. Every time I see kid Simba merchandise, every young child ends up calling him Kion.



Who the **** is Kion???



UmmYeahOk said:


> I thought that was odd too, especially since I was at WDW at the time, but when they brought her back this year, I finally understood. They have a big Lunar New Year celebration at Disneyland. Or, rather, DCA. I think it’s odd that they would have an event, to promote a local festival, which is relatively unknown to not only the majority of its global players, but the country itself. While in SoCal, I learned that it’s not just Disney that does this. Universal, Sea World, and many others host their own Lunar New Year events.



This may just be a California thing, but this is statewide and has absolutely nothing to do with theme parks. Most cities have a lunar day parade and its a big deal in schools too, it just makes sense for the theme parks to do bigger and better ones to draw the crowds on days they may be inclined to go elsewhere for free entertainment. Honestly until this moment I had no idea this wasn’t 100% normal so thanks for educating me on that lol


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Who the **** is Kion???


Ding ding ding....




wisshhuponastar7 said:


> This may just be a California thing, but this is statewide and has absolutely nothing to do with theme parks. Most cities have a lunar day parade and its a big deal in schools too, it just makes sense for the theme parks to do bigger and better ones to draw the crowds on days they may be inclined to go elsewhere for free entertainment. Honestly until this moment I had no idea this wasn’t 100% normal so thanks for educating me on that lol


My sister is a first grade teacher in the NYC public school system, and all of a sudden a couple of years ago, she started getting off for Chinese (now Lunar... whatever) New Year.  Apparently it's now an official day on the school calendar for them.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Who the **** is Kion???



LMAO! “Who is Angel?” Like her, he has his roots in an animated series. He is Simba’s son. Kiara is still around, but has her own royal responsibilities since she is the heir to the throne. It is set in between the Lion King 2, since they’re all kids. Kovu, Vitani, Nuka, and Zyra also appear in an episode, confirming the timeline.

It’s actually a pretty good show. Great animation and the few songs are pretty good too. Don’t let being on Disney Junior fool you. I am 35yo and enjoy it. I didn’t much care for the Timon and Pumba animated series, even when I was a kid, so to me, this is a million times better.

At the parks and the Disney Store, not much Lion King merch can be found, but you’ll find a ton of Lion Guard. It’s on it’s 3rd season. They know they have a hit.



supernova said:


> Theme parks can't afford to not cater to every nationality and special interest group out there.  Especially with THREE Disney parks in the far east. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



But why DL and not WDW? The Chinese pavilion at EPCOT was enough? They could very easily bring out the old Mulan floats, if they were stored properly. 

We don’t have such a thing at Six Flags. ...of course, they’re also closed during that time, but various other places don’t. We have a large Hispanic population where I live, but even though it’s open then, Six Flags doesn’t have a Cinco De Mayo festival. I guess they figure that since this particular location has had a Mexico land, they don’t need to. Riding a giant sombrero is all you need.



wisshhuponastar7 said:


> This may just be a California thing, but this is statewide and has absolutely nothing to do with theme parks. Most cities have a lunar day parade and its a big deal in schools too, it just makes sense for the theme parks to do bigger and better ones to draw the crowds on days they may be inclined to go elsewhere for free entertainment. Honestly until this moment I had no idea this wasn’t 100% normal so thanks for educating me on that lol



Yeah, I figured that having festivals at theme parks is just an excuse to bring in the locals with a belief of something new. As for being a CA thing, I never realized this was an actual large culture. Where I’m from, I have to venture out of my suburban bubble to find people who aren’t Caucasian. It’s not hard to do, but within, they’re pretty rare. But outside, Asians are still extremely rare, which is pretty amazing, because one of the biggest anime distributors is minutes from my house. Of course, the CEO is Asian. (Yea! I found one!)

So, anyway, a couple months ago we decided to go to SoCal and do the DL thing. DL, DCA, Legoland, and Sea World. Not sure how to express this without sounding super racist, but I was amazed at how many Asians I saw. I was like a secluded African tribe seeing a white person for the first time... ...so cool. Don’t stare! Don’t stare! Don’t stare! I mean, I guess it makes sense, Big Hero 6, was sort of a living form of this. With its many ports, and even preUS history, why wouldn’t there be that many?

Anyway, I was wondering if there really were that many Asians living there or if they were all simply on vacation, visiting the US. I remember in the parks seeing so many Tokyo DL merch, and seeing Duffy and friends. I remember having to correct my husband “No dear, that’s not Duffy. That’s Shelly May.” And then schooling him on who Gelatoni and Stella Lou were. But I’m sure the majority actually lived there. Otherwise the festival would just be plain weird. Like going to Disney Sea and them having an American festival.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> But why DL and not WDW? The Chinese pavilion at EPCOT was enough? They could very easily bring out the old Mulan floats, if they were stored properly.


Most likely for the same reason there are no attraction holiday overlays at WDW.  The Florida park gets hundreds of thousands of first time visitors or folks who haven't been back for years.  The California park gets the same 10,000 people year in and year out.  I guess the figure if local west coast residents somehow find vapid Tron or Alice in Wonderland dance parties entertaining, they're going to love a Lunar New Year celebration.


----------



## karmstr112

cinderEA said:


> Quick turnaround on the tappers, good thing I'll be up before the sun tomorrow to watch the royal wedding!



LOL, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> Most likely for the same reason there are no attraction holiday overlays at WDW.  The Florida park gets hundreds of thousands of first time visitors or folks who haven't been back for years.  The California park gets the same 10,000 people year in and year out.  I guess the figure if local west coast residents somehow find vapid Tron or Alice in Wonderland dance parties entertaining, they're going to love a Lunar New Year celebration.



Do they really need to put in such an effort though? I was there Jan 22-24 (weekdays) and it was super busy. They were still setting up for Lunar NY, and soooooo many things were closed for maintenance or retheming. If there was a time NOT to go, that would’ve been it. Yet, despite this, everyone in purchasing lines ahead of me got their AP discounts. Such an expensive luxury. I can see that they want to get their moneys worth, but to be a local, who not only can afford CA’s cost of living, AND afford an AP, AND be able to not work during the weekday, and for them to be THAT many... ...wow.

Disney could go full on #ThanksEuroDisney across all of the US parks just as they did in the 90s and still do pretty well until the next 9/11. Just look at EPCOT. Lots of things closed due to costs and staffing. ...still pretty busy, even without the festivals.


----------



## supernova

cinderEA said:


> Quick turnaround on the tappers, good thing I'll be up before the sun tomorrow to watch the royal wedding!


Zero interest in giving these outdated irrelevant "royals" even a second of my precious time.  Listen up, England... you have a fully functioning Parliament now.  It's perfectly OK to boot those sham figureheads the hell out of your nation.  Bulldoze over that centuries-old dilapidated palace and build a McDonald's.  Or a parking lot.  Or a petting zoo.  Something worthwhile.  Of course, we're talking about a nation that has lost its collective mind over that human baby factory Kate Middleton (and yes, I had to look up her name).


----------



## mikegood2

I wonder how much this game has veered away from what the developers originally invisioned it being over the last 2 years? Obviously it was intended to be more about building your park seeing that the games subhead is “Build your own Magical Park”. I think we would all agree that changed quite a while ago. When was the last time they added land? No question they’ve made it more character based over the last year plus. I’m sure the success of events, especially the earlier ones changed the direction of the game. I’d imagine the game would be quite different if they had this knowledge in the beginning. Would also be interesting to know what the would have done differently.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I wonder how much this game has veered away from what the developers originally invisioned it being over the last 2 years? Obviously it was intended to be more about building your park seeing that the games subhead is “Build your own Magical Park”. I think we would all agree that changed quite a while ago. When was the last time they added land? No question they’ve made it more character based over the last year plus. I’m sure the success of events, especially the earlier ones changed the direction of the game. I’d imagine the game would be quite different if they had this knowledge in the beginning. Would also be interesting to know what the would have done differently.


No lie, I've been writing a response to this post for about three months now.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> Zero interest in giving these outdated figureheads even a second of my precious time.  Listen up, England... you have a fully functioning Parliament now.  It's perfectly OK to boot those sham "royal" figures the hell out of your nation.  Bulldoze over that antiquated palace and build a McDonald's.  Or a parking lot.  Or a petting zoo.  Something worthwhile.  Of course, we're talking about a nation that has lost its collective mind over that human baby factory Kate Middleton (and yes, I had to look up her name).








I don’t understand celebrity gawking, but I do understand economics.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> No lie, I've been writing a response to this post for about three months now.



And I've been doing it right along with you.


----------



## Aces86

It is most definitely Bambi, those are the same flowers in Bambi. Hope it’s permanent content. 

I liked Bambi but it is sad!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Aces86 said:


> It is most definitely Bambi, those are the same flowers in Bambi. Hope it’s permanent content.
> 
> I liked Bambi but it is sad!



I'm with you, I really really hope that it's permanent content!  I need a break!  I think we all do!


----------



## OllieUK

supernova said:


> Zero interest in giving these outdated irrelevant "royals" even a second of my precious time.  Listen up, England... you have a fully functioning Parliament now.  It's perfectly OK to boot those sham figureheads the hell out of your nation.  Bulldoze over that centuries-old dilapidated palace and build a McDonald's.  Or a parking lot.  Or a petting zoo.  Something worthwhile.  Of course, we're talking about a nation that has lost its collective mind over that human baby factory Kate Middleton (and yes, I had to look up her name).



Most English people arent royal fans either honestly, but while they remain the single greatest tourism earner in the world they definitely wont be going anywhere anytime soon

On a seperate note: has anyone noticed how much quicker the happiness goes down since Stitch?


----------



## supernova

OllieUK said:


> Most English people arent royal fans either honestly, but while they remain the single greatest tourism earner in the world they definitely wont be going anywhere anytime soon


Not convinced.  My sister-in-law and her family live there, and the amount of crap that was being sold that she boxed up and sent over when that first kid was born... unreal.

Plus, the insane number of mindless individuals who stood around outside a hospital for DAYS waiting to hear that some kid was born inside.  Seriously folks...


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Not convinced.  My sister-in-law and her family live there, and the amount of crap that was being sold that she boxed up and sent over when that first kid was born... unreal.
> 
> Plus, the insane number of mindless individuals who stood around outside a hospital for DAYS waiting to hear that some kid was born inside.  Seriously folks...




I don’t get it either!! I say this every morning when I turn on the news - so sick of hearing about it!! I don’t care!! Lol


----------



## mikegood2

Don’t understand it either. Have no interest in it whatsoever. Only reason I know anything about it is I watch Suits, so I know who Meghan Markle is. Otherwise I'd probably be wondering why he was marrying Angela Merkel. Come to think of it I probably would watch that wedding! 

While it’s easy to make fun of people fascination over the royal family, how many people in the US care about a completely worthless family like the Kardashian's. Would they be the closest thing we have to a Royal Family in the US?


----------



## mmmears

OK, I don't get it either.  We'll be in London for a few days this summer, but it has nothing at all to do with the royal family.  (It actually has do with a mouse, Mickey Mouse that is).  Last time we were there was a day before the last royal wedding.  Somehow our invitation got lost in the mail.  Same thing this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Who the **** is Kion???



Um, he’s the leader of the Lion Guard, come’on!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aces86 said:


> It is most definitely Bambi, those are the same flowers in Bambi. Hope it’s permanent content.
> 
> I liked Bambi but it is sad!



Parade float featuring Bambi’s dead mother?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> Plus, the insane number of mindless individuals who stood around outside a hospital for DAYS waiting to hear that some kid was born inside.  Seriously folks...



Hm... ...reminds me of D23. Some people just like waiting. At least they can tell everyone they knew about X several minutes before you learned about it online. All that time wasted and lack of sleep, totally worth it. Maybe there is a group of Disney fans that are also royal anglophiles. They expect not only to be the first to learn about the new royal baby, but to have that same baby presented to them from up high, bowing to its royal greatness. Just try to avoid the wildebeests.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

TheMaxRebo said:


> Parade float featuring Bambi’s dead mother?


We never did see a dead mother. We heard a gunshot, and then told his mother could no longer be with him anymore. That could mean anything. She was afraid, had a child to protect. Maybe she saw what man was doing to her people and finally decided to stand her ground. She can’t be with him anymore because she’s either running from the law, or was picked up and put down without a trial. Had she stayed, he might’ve been put down too. But she could still be alive. Schroedinger’s deer.

As a young child, I honestly did not understand this scene. I didn’t even know the “young prince” even had a father. Where was he all this time? I seriously just thought this buck adopted the fawn, since he was the one who first found him.

Meanwhile, Lion King... ...OMG!!! A corpse? Really? And the kid not only witnesses his father’s gruesome death, but spends time nudging and spooning his body one last time. ...not to mention the fact that this kid not only has to leave his mother and friends, and the only place he knows behind, but grows up truly believing that he is responsible for his death. The current king of the pridelands has got to be severely mentally deranged, with PTSD, night terrors, all sorts of crazy stuff!!!

Where was I going with this? Oh yeah. No corpse, no parade float. Give me Mufasa! Can’t even say his name without bursting into tears.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

UmmYeahOk said:


> for being a CA thing, I never realized this was an actual large culture. Where I’m from, I have to venture out of my suburban bubble to find people who aren’t Caucasian. It’s not hard to do, but within, they’re pretty rare. But outside, Asians are still extremely rare, which is pretty amazing, because one of the biggest anime distributors is minutes from my house. Of course, the CEO is Asian. (Yea! I found one!)
> So, anyway, a couple months ago we decided to go to SoCal and do the DL thing. DL, DCA, Legoland, and Sea World. Not sure how to express this without sounding super racist, but I was amazed at how many Asians I saw. I was like a secluded African tribe seeing a white person for the first time... ...so cool. Don’t stare! Don’t stare! Don’t stare! I mean, I guess it makes sense, Big Hero 6, was sort of a living form of this. With its many ports, and even preUS history, why wouldn’t there be that many?
> Anyway, I was wondering if there really were that many Asians living there or if they were all simply on vacation, visiting the US. I remember in the parks seeing so many Tokyo DL merch, and seeing Duffy and friends. I remember having to correct my husband “No dear, that’s not Duffy. That’s Shelly May.” And then schooling him on who Gelatoni and Stella Lou were. But I’m sure the majority actually lived there. Otherwise the festival would just be plain weird. Like going to Disney Sea and them having an American festival.



Oh yeah, very high Asian population in most larger city areas of CA. I grew up in San Francisco, and Ive been eating sushi since I was two because you’re just surrounded by the culture it becomes normal to be immersed in it no matter if its your culture by birth or not. There are also immersion schools in SF where all attendees speak Mandarin all the time, and its almost more popular to send your kids there if you aren’t Asian just from a business point of view to be bilingual in something other than Spanish.. Then as far as Disneyland is concerned, UC irvine is 10-15 min away and its known for being the school of Asians, so with all the college kids in the area (theres a good five or six schools 
including my alma mater, Chapman University) where if youre a student you have an annual pass, so that may have skewed your experience somewhat. San Diego is high military presence, and since there’s also Navy presence in Hawaii you’ll see a ton of Hawaiians because of that. Honestly, if you are Caucasian you’re a minority in CA at this point. .


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

UmmYeahOk said:


> Schroedinger’s deer.



Well now I’m dead


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mikegood2 said:


> I wonder how much this game has veered away from what the developers originally invisioned it being over the last 2 years? Obviously it was intended to be more about building your park seeing that the games subhead is “Build your own Magical Park”. I think we would all agree that changed quite a while ago. When was the last time they added land? No question they’ve made it more character based over the last year plus. I’m sure the success of events, especially the earlier ones changed the direction of the game. I’d imagine the game would be quite different if they had this knowledge in the beginning. Would also be interesting to know what the would have done differently.



I wonder this too. I thought we’d be going in a more roller coaster tycoon direction at some point but we have much less control over “our parks” than that.


----------



## ISmellBeef

supernova said:


> Theme parks can't afford to not cater to every nationality and special interest group out there.  Especially with THREE Disney parks in the far east. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Actually four


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Probably should’ve been a PM. Oh well. Please forgive me DisBoards for my giant wall of text



wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I grew up in San Francisco,





> Big Hero 6, was sort of a living form of this



“San Fransokyo” =)



> and Ive been eating sushi since I was two



California roll =)



> as far as Disneyland is concerned, UC irvine is 10-15 min away and its known for being the school of Asians, so with all the college kids in the area (theres a good five or six schools
> including my alma mater, Chapman University) where if youre a student you have an annual pass, so that may have skewed your experience somewhat.



When I was at Legoland, in the Ninjago section, that’s when I finally came to the realization of the level of theming that all these parks go to. I mean, at the World Showcase at EPCOT, they hire only Japanese or Chinese to work those very specific sections. Why wouldn’t they fill the parks with Asians? I mean, as busy as it was, I never really had to wait very long to ride anything. All that I could figure was that it was the stereotyped relaxed CA lifestyle combined with the belief that they’ve been there a million times, so no need to rush and do everything. But in reality, Disney hired them to be there, to create a truly emersive experience.



> Honestly, if you are Caucasian you’re a minority in CA at this point.



There was such a variety, honestly. There were times when I couldn’t tell if someone was Asian, Hispanic, Caucasian, or even a combination. Again, “Don’t stare! Don’t stare! Don’t stare! Why are you staring? Does it seriously matter what they are?” It didn’t, it was just a different atmosphere that I wanted to absorb and get to know better.

But when I was at Legoland, eating pizza at a noodle restaurant, people watching, as there was no line for pizza, but any place that served Asian style food was packed, and my husband so had to have that, so I had plenty of time to do my people watching. Other than the woman in front of me who decided to change her babies diaper in plain view while I ate, there was a Caucasian man wearing the exact same shirt I had considered but chosen not to bring, which had the word “native” on it, and the state of TX within. I found it so amusing that he would have this shirt, as there are a zillion forms of it, but this could have only come from DFW. 

Texas pride is an obvious stereotype, but a display of it is more common in areas where I live, as we are an unknown minority. Very few people are originally from here, let alone the huge massive state. There’s a sort of “I was here first!” mentality from people who have only lived here for a few years. The shirt is more of a “no, I’m not causing traffic on your streets, you’re causing traffic on mine.” ...a way to cast off judgement and hate without having to say anything. But I chose not to bring it to CA, or even wear it this year at home, as there are also quite a lot of real foreigners, and I worry that instead of a show of pride, it might be seen as a display of hate. I can’t even imagine what people would have thought if I showed up at the DL gates wearing it when those DACA dreamers decided to protest there.



> San Diego is high military presence



I only noticed this directly north, near the deserty area in between north SD and south of, I dunno, where OC ends?

Anyway, my Asian experienced did not end at Legoland or Sea World. My husband decided to drive me to this mall near his company’s corporate office is located. Like a (no offense) Asian tourist, I took soooo many pictures of random things that amazed me, but probably seem common boring everyday things to everyone else. One of the things I did not take a picture of was the food court. Other than the one token pizza place, everything was Asian. You had your Thai, your Korean, your Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese... ...a couple others that were unknowns to me. It was just really really interesting to see such a thing. A fusion of Asian cultures coming together to fight hunger. Our malls will have one, maybe two, if you want to include Indian as being “Asian.”


----------



## UmmYeahOk

ISmellBeef said:


> Actually four


Semantics.

That’s like saying Disney has two parks in CA. They’re so close together, and you can park hop within minutes. It might as well be the same. Same goes for DL in Paris. People see WDW as one destination, yet it takes practically an hour to park hop anyplace there.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> While it’s easy to make fun of people fascination over the royal family, how many people in the US care about a completely worthless family like the Kardashian's. Would they be the closest thing we have to a Royal Family in the US?


No one is standing outside a hospital for a Kardashian birth.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Semantics.
> 
> That’s like saying Disney has two parks in CA. They’re so close together, and you can park hop within minutes. It might as well be the same. Same goes for DL in Paris. People see WDW as one destination, yet it takes practically an hour to park hop anyplace there.


Thanks for handling this so I didn't have to.


----------



## Aces86

TheMaxRebo said:


> Parade float featuring Bambi’s dead mother?


----------



## Aces86

UmmYeahOk said:


> Meanwhile, Lion King... ...OMG!!! A corpse? Really? And the kid not only witnesses his father’s gruesome death, but spends time nudging and spooning his body one last time. ...not to mention the fact that this kid not only has to leave his mother and friends, and the only place he knows behind, but grows up truly believing that he is responsible for his death. The current king of the pridelands has got to be severely mentally deranged, with PTSD, night terrors, all sorts of crazy stuff!!!
> 
> Where was I going with this? Oh yeah. No corpse, no parade float. Give me Mufasa! Can’t even say his name without bursting into tears.
> 
> View attachment 323485



Yes!! I cry everytime to this day when I watch that movie. It remains one of my favorite movies though, has been since I was a kid and it came out in theaters.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> No one is standing outside a hospital for a Kardashian birth.



Definitely! I hate the fact that she’s dating a Cleveland Cavalier basketball player because I don’t even want any of them in my state, let alone an hour away from me!  lol


----------



## SunDial

I am also not watching any of the royal stuff.

But I do have a different thought on the the current Raven and all future events.

What do you all think about for all tapper events of keeping the leaderboard prizes and position breakdowns hidden until the event runs it's course?  

We currently have the level prizes showing but no leaderboard, but we do have the leaderboard symbol at the top.      I think they have to be thinking about the possibility of doing the hidden leaderboard prizes.

If the interns  did something like this how much would it affect your Tapper event play?


----------



## Linleedo

I have so many characters to upgrade. Any guesses on which ones may help Bambi?


----------



## Windwaker4444

SunDial said:


> I am also not watching any of the royal stuff.
> 
> But I do have a different thought on the the current Raven and all future events.
> 
> What do you all think about for all tapper events of keeping the leaderboard prizes and position breakdowns hidden until the event runs it's course?
> 
> We currently have the level prizes showing but no leaderboard, but we do have the leaderboard symbol at the top.      I think they have to be thinking about the possibility of doing the hidden leaderboard prizes.
> 
> If the interns  did something like this how much would it affect your Tapper event play?


I think I might play less.  If I didn't know how close I was to the next prize, I probably wouldn't try as hard.

And me too on the royals...couldn't care less.  But my crazy sister got up early and made 'English' platters of food with little sandwiches with the crusts cut off.  I just don't get it.


----------



## supernova

Linleedo said:


> I have so many characters to upgrade. Any guesses on which ones may help Bambi?


The only guess I have is that you're joking with this post, yes?


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Hm... ...reminds me of D23. Some people just like waiting. At least they can tell everyone they knew about X several minutes before you learned about it online. All that time wasted and lack of sleep, totally worth it. Maybe there is a group of Disney fans that are also royal anglophiles. They expect not only to be the first to learn about the new royal baby, but to have that same baby presented to them from up high, bowing to its royal greatness. Just try to avoid the wildebeests.


Yet another shining example of something I will never attend.  Someone in another part of the forums had posted about this year's D23 Expo, and the fantastic VIP package available for something like $1,300.  So many people saying what an amazing value it was for the money.  Amazing what sheep we have become as a society.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

SunDial said:


> I am also not watching any of the royal stuff.
> 
> But I do have a different thought on the the current Raven and all future events.
> 
> What do you all think about for all tapper events of keeping the leaderboard prizes and position breakdowns hidden until the event runs it's course?
> 
> We currently have the level prizes showing but no leaderboard, but we do have the leaderboard symbol at the top.      I think they have to be thinking about the possibility of doing the hidden leaderboard prizes.
> 
> If the interns  did something like this how much would it affect your Tapper event play?



I didn’t even bother. At first I was like, “oh great! 5 gems! That’s worth the effort. But then learned how many I would have to tap in order to achieve simply that as a 2nd prize. I mean, that might’ve been easy for some people, but I’m not setting timers and such. It’s no longer a game at that point. It’s work.

However, there were a few leaderboard events that I did sort of tried my hardest at, as I was 1st or 2nd place! I even screen captured myself because I was so proud of such an achievement. Only saw 25 people on the board, and no astronomical scores, so it had to regionalized or something.



supernova said:


> Yet another shining example of something I will never attend.  Someone in another part of the forums had posted about this year's D23 Expo, and the fantastic VIP package available for something like $1,300.  So many people saying what an amazing value it was for the money.  Amazing what sheep we have become as a society.



But you don’t understand. It’s the trademark Disney Magic. The pixie dust that your dealer stopped carrying. You know, the one where you spend and insane amount of money, to rope drop a convention center that can’t handle it, to wait in a line for 3 HOURS or more with no fastpass just for the opportunity to shop for exclusive overpriced Disney merchandise, and you buy up all the quantities allowable so that you can immediately sell them on eBay to pay for your trip to be there. 

Maybe you can vlog about, because like gamer commentaries, this is an area that YouTube desperately needs content for. You can maybe score some subscribers with the belief that they’ll get more exclusive behind the scenes content. You can even tell yourself that you’re a hero because some forum poster like myself would otherwise not get this info, or even get to pretend we were there had it not been for their one video (and 300 others). 

But really, it’s about community. Being there with thousands of other like minded people who share the same interests as you. It’s the only place you can get away with wearing a Donald Duck hat without having the soccer moms at your daughters school make fun of you. You can basically pretend that these are your people, your friends, your family.  ...What? Don’t talk to me! Stranger danger! Stranger danger! I mean, just keep swimming, just keep swimming, yea!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I feel so close to being “finished” and bored again...and yet so far away. 

Currently sitting at:

Level 54 (why does this get tracked again?)
7,462,580 magic
353 gems
16,355 elixir, waiting to get Primeval Whirl

Stitch Level 3
Lilo Level 5
Angel Level 6
Nani Level 6 
Angel Level 6 
Pleakley Level 7
Cobra Bubbles Level 7
Fairy Godmother Level 7
Jumba Level 8
Peter Pan Level 8 
Alien Level 9
Happy Level 9 
Sneezy Level 9
Grumpy Level 9 
Roo Level 9 
Snow White Level 9 
Piglet Level 9
Sleepy Level 9 
Pooh Level 9

I honestly don’t remember what it felt like to not have this ridiculous group of level 9s hanging around


----------



## OllieUK

supernova said:


> Not convinced.  My sister-in-law and her family live there, and the amount of crap that was being sold that she boxed up and sent over when that first kid was born... unreal.
> 
> Plus, the insane number of mindless individuals who stood around outside a hospital for DAYS waiting to hear that some kid was born inside.  Seriously folks...


....I am English..........


----------



## OllieUK

OllieUK said:


> ....I am English..........


...saying this, my parents did send me a picture of their set up for watching the wedding and the - lets face it - truly hideously tailored dress

Its approximately £30,000...why is the fit so awful?


----------



## ISmellBeef

UmmYeahOk said:


> Semantics.
> 
> That’s like saying Disney has two parks in CA. They’re so close together, and you can park hop within minutes. It might as well be the same. Same goes for DL in Paris. People see WDW as one destination, yet it takes practically an hour to park hop anyplace there.


Tell it the Tokyo people


----------



## supernova

OllieUK said:


> ...saying this, my parents did send me a picture of their set up for watching the wedding and the - lets face it - truly hideously tailored dress
> 
> Its approximately £30,000...why is the fit so awful?


I do realize it's completely different times, but I'm waiting for someone to put up (although at this point, someone probably already has), a comparison between Diana's dress and this one this fraud wore. There's elegance, and then there's... whatever the hell that was.


----------



## supernova

ISmellBeef said:


> Tell it the Tokyo people


It's one destination with two places to go.  Same with California.  Same with Walt Disney World.  And Paris.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Man this game really needs to update if just to end these inane tangents you folks have found yourself discussing.


----------



## tasmith1993

tasmith1993 said:


> Finished the event with 52k EC. I’ll take it since I’m currently at WDW. Awful weather plus being busy at the parks limited my end of event play time. Now to work on leveling all my characters...
> Still have
> Roo (going to 10 now)
> Piglet (ready for 10)
> Rabbit (ready for 10)
> Baloo(ready for 10)
> Shere Khan (ready for 10)
> Mowgli (ready for 10)
> Wall-E (ready for 7)
> Hook (ready for 10)
> Peter Pan (gathering for 7)
> Wendy (gathering for 8)
> Toy alien (gathering for 9)
> Fairy godmother (ready for 6)
> Pleakley (ready for 6)
> Jumba (ready for 4)
> Bubbles (gathering for 7)
> Nani (gathering for 7)
> Lilo (ready for 4)
> Stitch (ready for 3)
> Angel (ready for 6).



Level 50
555k magic which I’m burning through as quick as I’m getting it 

Characters: 
Nani (gathering for 8)
Lilo (gathering for 5)
Stitch (gathering for 5)
Angel (gathering for 7)
Pleakley (gathering for 7)
Jumba (gathering for 6)
Cobra Bubbles (gathering for 8)
Piglet (ready for 10)
Rabbit (ready for 10)
Baloo(ready for 10)
Shere Khan (ready for 10)
Mowgli (ready for 10)
Wall-E (ready for 7)
Hook (ready for 10)
Peter Pan (leveling up to 7)
Wendy (gathering for 9)
Toy alien (gathering for 9)
Fairy godmother (gathering for 7)

Still have 1 land plot to open for 1 mil magic. Slowly but surely....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Level 54 (why does this get tracked again?)



at least for that you get like 1 gem when you level up ... what exactly is the point of tracking the # of guests you have had?  Anything come from that?


----------



## JamesGarvey

nope, nothing at all.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Checking in late...but...ha ha ha! Good one!!!


supernova said:


> The only guess I have is that you're joking with this post, yes?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Refresh my memory someone...was the last time we received land, during an event or during the main story update?  Seems unlikely that Bambi could carry an event, so I'm hoping for story content with land.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Also, my Tomorrowland is completely full of purple based attractions.  So I guess that's it for Tomorrowland attractions.  Or maybe I'm the only one still trying to group by color.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least for that you get like 1 gem when you level up ... what exactly is the point of tracking the # of guests you have had?  Anything come from that?



I think what bothered me the most about this was that I was a Day One player, and on that day one, I checked, and there were already several players that already had a million. Beta testers  should never count against scores like this, or at least, it should have been reset went it went public. It reminds me of another Disney game I used to play, which had leaderboard scores based on time. You had people with one second times, which was no way possible, even for the best player. But for years until the game was abandoned, those scores remained.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Windwaker4444 said:


> Refresh my memory someone...was the last time we received land, during an event or during the main story update?  Seems unlikely that Bambi could carry an event, so I'm hoping for story content with land.



Correct me if I’m wrong, but I believe the last time we got additional land was when they released nonevent characters like chip and dale and bullseye and an LGM. Can’t put a date on it though.


----------



## cliscinsky

The last land expansion was near the end of June 2017, right before the whole Lion King event.  They gave us Bullseye and his quests to unlock Frontierland.  So, almost a year ago for that.  I believe that they gave us the 1000000 potions piece of land in Fantasyland during the Snow White event.


----------



## mikegood2

cliscinsky said:


> The last land expansion was near the end of June 2017, right before the whole Lion King event.  They gave us Bullseye and his quests to unlock Frontierland.  So, almost a year ago for that.  I believe that they gave us the 1000000 potions piece of land in Fantasyland during the Snow White event.


*YIKES!!!* If that’s true, and I have no reason to believe it’s not, than it’s even worse than I thought. I do remeber the uproar over the cost of the land, but being the level headed player that I am, I never complained.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least for that you get like 1 gem when you level up ... what exactly is the point of tracking the # of guests you have had?  Anything come from that?





UmmYeahOk said:


> I think what bothered me the most about this was that I was a Day One player, and on that day one, I checked, and there were already several players that already had a million. Beta testers  should never count against scores like this, or at least, it should have been reset went it went public. It reminds me of another Disney game I used to play, which had leaderboard scores based on time. You had people with one second times, which was no way possible, even for the best player. But for years until the game was abandoned, those scores remained.



The thing that bothers me the most about the # of guest is at one time, early on, they had a glitch where some players visitors weren’t getting counted and I was one of those unlucky individuals. It was frustrating seeing my ranking continue to plummet and at one point I think I dropped about 20K in a week. Eventually they fixed it, and I’ve slowly worked my way back up, but everytime I check them it annoys me knowing I should be higher.

I’m currently ranked 5643 with 37 million visitors but I always wonder where I should be. I also found out how much harder it is to move up than it is to move down. I probably move up 100-200 spots a month. When I went to WDW last June I basically didn’t play for a week and dropped around 750 spots and it took me the rest of the year to recover it.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Also, my Tomorrowland is completely full of purple based attractions.  So I guess that's it for Tomorrowland attractions.  Or maybe I'm the only one still trying to group by color.


Yes.  But most likely to the latter.

Wondering if the developers are even worried about bases at this point.  Yes, they made the Stitch base purple.  Then Primeval Whirl is brown, so perhaps that's a Frontierland attraction? (huh??).  And the sandy base of O'hana and Lilo's house are two different colors.

Good luck cramming Carousel of Progress and Tron in there.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> The thing that bothers me the most about the # of guest is at one time, early on, they had a glitch where some players visitors weren’t getting counted and I was one of those unlucky individuals. It was frustrating seeing my ranking continue to plummet and at one point I think I dropped about 20K in a week. Eventually they fixed it, and I’ve slowly worked my way back up, but everytime I check them it annoys me knowing I should be higher.
> 
> I’m currently ranked 5643 with 37 million visitors but I always wonder where I should be. I also found out how much harder it is to move up than it is to move down. I probably move up 100-200 spots a month. When I went to WDW last June I basically didn’t play for a week and dropped around 750 spots and it took me the rest of the year to recover it.


This sounds like a therapy session post.  I wasn't aware anyone was even bothering to check their visitor count anymore.  I think I checked a few times... during the first month I was playing.


----------



## supernova

A little more rearranging and everything is back out of storage.  A quick check of my stats:

Cobra Bubbles, Pleaky and Jumba are all at 10
Nani at 9
Lilo currently leveling to 8
Stitch at 6
Angel ready for 8

17,779,920 magic and 318 gems (easy come, easy go with those things... I'm not spending money on characters or gems).


----------



## aussiebill10

Well finally get to welcome Peter Pan today didn’t have Hook or the Jolley Rodger but that was right up there with Sher Khan Queen of Hearts and Donald Duck time wise
Is there any significance with the return home tasks being at the top of characters tasks to being near the bottom?
Maybe at top means there is nothing for them to collect or do whereas at the bottom there is tasks they still haven’t done even though no items to collect for others


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> I wonder how much this game has veered away from what the developers originally invisioned it being over the last 2 years? Obviously it was intended to be more about building your park seeing that the games subhead is “Build your own Magical Park”. I think we would all agree that changed quite a while ago. When was the last time they added land? No question they’ve made it more character based over the last year plus. I’m sure the success of events, especially the earlier ones changed the direction of the game. I’d imagine the game would be quite different if they had this knowledge in the beginning. Would also be interesting to know what the would have done differently.



I don't think it was ever envisioned to be a theme park simulator/builder/manager.  I think it was the marketing agents who gave the illusion as to what type of game this was to be.  This is a differently skinned version of the Simpsons or My Little Pony.  They knew what type of game this was going to be from the beginning.  


The biggest change? They pretty much abandoned the main plot to clear the park of dark magic.


----------



## rr333

aussiebill10 said:


> Is there any significance with the return home tasks being at the top of characters tasks to being near the bottom?
> Maybe at top means there is nothing for them to collect or do whereas at the bottom there is tasks they still haven’t done even though no items to collect for others



For Level 10 characters, it's at the top.


----------



## supernova

aussiebill10 said:


> Well finally get to welcome Peter Pan today didn’t have Hook or the Jolley Rodger but that was right up there with Sher Khan Queen of Hearts and Donald Duck time wise
> Is there any significance with the return home tasks being at the top of characters tasks to being near the bottom?
> Maybe at top means there is nothing for them to collect or do whereas at the bottom there is tasks they still haven’t done even though no items to collect for others





rr333 said:


> For Level 10 characters, it's at the top.



Once a character has no other tasks to complete, it moves to the top.  However, a Level 10 character who can still collect tokens for another character will have the token tasks a the top, and then the "Home" button below that.  Even if a character has a happiness task available, that one will move to the top slot.


----------



## SunDial

You mean none of you are trying to bring your magic count up to match your visitor count


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I don't think it was ever envisioned to be a theme park simulator/builder/manager.  I think it was the marketing agents who gave the illusion as to what type of game this was to be.  This is a differently skinned version of the Simpsons or My Little Pony.  They knew what type of game this was going to be from the beginning.


I'm concerned by the My Little Pony mention...


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I don't think it was ever envisioned to be a theme park simulator/builder/manager.  I think it was the marketing agents who gave the illusion as to what type of game this was to be.  This is a differently skinned version of the Simpsons or My Little Pony.  They knew what type of game this was going to be from the beginning.
> 
> 
> The biggest change? They pretty much abandoned the main plot to clear the park of dark magic.



Your right, it’s became fairly clear early on that they didn’t envision it to be a simulator/builder/manager. Obviously we were never going to create our own rides/attractions, although that coulda been fun. That said, they have completely abandoned the rearrange your park attractions any way you want aspect of the game, which was part of what the game was about early on. It also didn’t help when they went thru their stage of building attractions with *HUGE* footprints. Also, if building weren’t important, why do they continue adding all these worthless concessions and decorations? Well OK, I understand concessions are a way for them to make money.

I think that’s the part of the game that they abandoned that I and many of the players on this board find frustrating. It’s been close to a year since they opened up a new plot of land. I find it inexcusable that they haven’t done more, because during that time we’ve had what 7 plots of land that they could have opened? And don’t get me started with their BS excuse, that it would impact game performance, I don’t buy that excuse for a second. If that was the case they wouldn’t continue adding characters and attractions.

I know @supernova argues that park layout is meaningless and players who care about theirs should just get over it, but why? If they didn’t have the land already, I could understand that point, but they do. Why not open up those plots of land, or at least a few of them and give players the option?


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I'm concerned by the My Little Pony mention...


Concerned because you didn't know it existed, and now you have to download it?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Your right, it’s became fairly clear early on that they didn’t envision it to be a simulator/builder/manager. Obviously we were never going to create our own rides/attractions, although that coulda been fun. That said, they have completely abandoned the rearrange your park attractions any way you want aspect of the game, which was part of what the game was about early on. It also didn’t help when they went thru their stage of building attractions with *HUGE* footprints. Also, if building weren’t important, why do they continue adding all these worthless concessions and decorations? Well OK, I understand concessions are a way for them to make money.
> 
> I think that’s the part of the game that they abandoned that I and many of the players on this board find frustrating. It’s been close to a year since they opened up a new plot of land. I find it inexcusable that they haven’t done more, because during that time we’ve had what 7 plots of land that they could have opened? And don’t get me started with their BS excuse, that it would impact game performance, I don’t buy that excuse for a second. If that was the case they wouldn’t continue adding characters and attractions.
> 
> I know @supernova argues that park layout is meaningless and players who care about theirs should just get over it, but why? If they didn’t have the land already, I could understand that point, but they do. Why not open up those plots of land, or at least a few of them and give players the option?


Hear hear!!!!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I know @supernova argues that park layout is meaningless and players who care about theirs should just get over it, but why? If they didn’t have the land already, I could understand that point, but they do. Why not open up those plots of land, or at least a few of them and give players the option?


I guess because they realize that layout doesn't matter, either.  Someone here posted pictures from the live stream.  The layout used for examples of the new Lilo and Stench (yeah, that event was awful) content seemed to be from the early area of the park.  Which means they had to put some of their own stuff in storage.  If there was clear room to put out the stuff, I'm sure they'd have used it... if only to shut players up.  "Look, we've got everything out and still have an area to group the new L&S stuff, so quit yer' whining".  So THEY don't even care about layout.  They know how tight things are getting, but in order to keep the game going for as long as they can, they seem to be parting with land as sparingly as possible.  Gameloft has pretty admitted that the position of our buildings doesn't much matter, and they're basically telling us to put the stuff we don't need away for the time being until they are willing to open up land.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I guess because they realize that layout doesn't matter, either.  Someone here posted pictures from the live stream.  The layout used for examples of the new Lilo and Stench (yeah, that event was awful) content seemed to be from the early area of the park.  Which means they had to put some of their own stuff in storage.  If there was clear room to put out the stuff, I'm sure they'd have used it... if only to shut players up.  "Look, we've got everything out and still have an area to group the new L&S stuff, so quit yer' whining".  So THEY don't even care about layout.  They know how tight things are getting, but in order to keep the game going for as long as they can, they seem to be parting with land as sparingly as possible.  Gameloft has pretty admitted that the position of our buildings doesn't much matter, and they're basically telling us to put the stuff we don't need away for the time being until they are willing to open up land.



Are those layouts you see on the live stream “real layouts” though? I’ve always assumed that they were test games specifically for new content they are working on for upcoming events or in game content updates. Something that they would work on to check design progress of new characters and building, bug fixes, and test out quest times, animations, etc. If that’s the case, they wouldn’t care about all the other content, if anything they would want most of it out of the way along with unneeded event characters, so they can focus on the new content.

Also, by them admitting buildings and land don’t matter much, it will potentially bite them because people may not buy building. I know that’s the case for concession stands, which we all know there only real purpose is to try to get people to spend gems, or better yet, real money. I’ve got every character and building/attraction, but I gave up on trying to get all the concessions a long time ago. Part of my reasoning is I didn’t have enough room for them. Also, if building doesn’t matter, why do they waste their time making all those decorations? I guess we know the real reason they added Merlin’s elixir. 

Last but definitely not least, layout is important to a lot of players, sure it may not impact the game, but people like to do it. While, the game has basically forced me to stop worrying about my layout and put items wherever they fit, I don’t have to like it. I never spent times putting out decorations but I did like to have event content grouped together. Im just getting tired of themforcing me to change my layout, or put items in storage, because they are continuing to add content when there already isn’t enough room. That is a problem.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I don't think it was ever envisioned to be a theme park simulator/builder/manager.  I think it was the marketing agents who gave the illusion as to what type of game this was to be.  This is a differently skinned version of the Simpsons or My Little Pony.  They knew what type of game this was going to be from the beginning.





mikegood2 said:


> Last but definitely not least, layout is important to a lot of players, sure it may not impact the game, but people like to do it. While, the game has basically forced me to stop worrying about my layout and put items wherever they fit, I don’t have to like it. I never spent times putting out decorations but I did like to have event content grouped together. Im just getting tired of themforcing me to change my layout, or put items in storage, because they are continuing to add content when there already isn’t enough room. That is a problem.



I think when we all started, we tried to do what made sense.  Now it's deteriorated into a jam-and-cram game.  I don't really spend much time looking at my park's layout.  I log in, clear the magic and check marks, and get out.  To spend two years staring at a layout would hardly be time well spent.


----------



## Aces86

Quellman said:


> Concerned because you didn't know it existed, and now you have to download it?



I’m intrigued by this my little pony game. Mainly bc I had soooo many of them as a kid. The movie with the purple ooze was a fav. I don’t like todays my little ponies though. Lol


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mikegood2 said:


> The thing that bothers me the most about the # of guest is at one time, early on, they had a glitch where some players visitors weren’t getting counted and I was one of those unlucky individuals. It was frustrating seeing my ranking continue to plummet and at one point I think I dropped about 20K in a week. Eventually they fixed it, and I’ve slowly worked my way back up, but everytime I check them it annoys me knowing I should be higher.
> 
> I’m currently ranked 5643 with 37 million visitors but I always wonder where I should be. I also found out how much harder it is to move up than it is to move down. I probably move up 100-200 spots a month.



Day One player currently at rank 46,198 with over 21 million visitors. Not sure what you’re doing that I’m not. I run parades every chance I get, although I only have 2 floats. Is it a concession farming strategy?

What bothers me also is that I bet that there are most likely high rankers above me that gave up the game and haven’t logged in for months.



> When I went to WDW last June I basically didn’t play for a week and dropped around 750 spots and it took me the rest of the year to recover it.



For not running parades and granting wishes?

Anyway, this is where I think the game needs improvement, but Gameloft doesn’t care, nor does Disney. For the 50th anniversary of Disneyland, they developed VMK (Virtual Magic Kingdom), which is STILL a better game than this one. Anyway, you could get in game digital goods by being at the parks. You could buy real life official trading pins, which came with digital goods for your character and fulfill real life quests to earn other in-game rewards.

For the 60th anniversary Disney teamed up with game loft, and this was the result. How cool would it be if your happiness level peaked at max and stayed that way for the duration of your trip? Or, simply grant you access for free or for purchase through potions attractions specific to the park you’re at. But 2015/2016 is over, so who cares? If it makes money, great. If it doesn’t, Gameloft will abandoned it, and hope they don’t get too much backlash from players who’ve spent money on virtual goods assuming they’d last forever.



Quellman said:


> The biggest change? They pretty much abandoned the main plot to clear the park of dark magic.



How does one do that? By making it possible to buy every partial of land, and unlock Frontierland? At a million potions a partial, that will be pretty hard. It’s almost as if they’ve set their prices at current Anaheim market value. Then what? Expansion lands? Critter Country? Toon Town? New Fantasyland? When is Maleficent going to turn into a dragon to stop us?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Windwaker4444 said:


> Also, my Tomorrowland is completely full of purple based attractions.  So I guess that's it for Tomorrowland attractions.  Or maybe I'm the only one still trying to group by color.



When I had room, I tried to put each in their respected lands, but then the game began to make up stuff. Grouping in purple in Tomorrowland made sense and look good, but all of Nightmare Before Christmas is purple, as are the Incredibles. So I stuck what I could in there simply for the color.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Aces86 said:


> I’m intrigued by this my little pony game. Mainly bc I had soooo many of them as a kid. The movie with the purple ooze was a fav. I don’t like todays my little ponies though. Lol


Don't do it.  I know this is a Disney forum, so I'll keep it short.  As a child of the 80's and avid pony collector, I had to play the game when it first came out and is very similar to the Simpsons game.  Great overall story arc that let you welcome the main 6 ponies (newest versions, not 80's ponies) and tons of mini quests to interact with everyone.  All land was grid shaped and you spent time gradually unlocking buildings and characters throughout the year to help with the main quest.  Plenty of land so you could easily fit anything where you wanted exactly how you wanted and it felt like an accomplishment to earn enough currency or gems to welcome your favorite ponies.  Played for free entirely for a year, and then suddenly it was mini carnival games with slim chances at getting rare ponies where they tried to trick kids into playing over and over for a chance at that exclusive pony or building.  Then came the constant game crashes or freezing.  The the mini events that you'd lose out on the chance of getting a limited edition pony w/o spending lots of money, etc.  The only people who could play for free were the ones willing to hack their phones with a cheat code to award unlimited gems.  I gave up after year 2 when basic game play got me nowhere without spending money.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> When I had room, I tried to put each in their respected lands, but then the game began to make up stuff. Grouping in purple in Tomorrowland made sense and look good, but all of Nightmare Before Christmas is purple, as are the Incredibles. So I stuck what I could in there simply for the color.


I don't get why NBC is purple, or perhaps it was back when they still felt color scheme meant something.  Since then, Frozen had blue bases, Snow White had brown/yellow, and Stitch had three different colors.  Alice in Wonderland's "Golden Afternoon" is a deep purple with a red boarder, the Wacky Fairway is light purple, and the Alice ride is green.  Peter Pan's Flight is purple.

To me, it's clear that even Gameloft has given up on caring about bases and where they "must" go in a perfect land layout.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> I’m intrigued by this my little pony game. Mainly bc I had soooo many of them as a kid. The movie with the purple ooze was a fav. I don’t like todays my little ponies though. Lol


Wow.  I learned something new today.  All this time I thought you were male.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Last but definitely not least, layout is important to a lot of players, sure it may not impact the game, but people like to do it. While, the game has basically forced me to stop worrying about my layout and put items wherever they fit, I don’t have to like it. I never spent times putting out decorations but I did like to have event content grouped together. Im just getting tired of themforcing me to change my layout, or put items in storage, because they are continuing to add content when there already isn’t enough room. That is a problem.



I do miss that aspect of the game - when it first came out it was marketed as “build the theme park of your dreams” and was fun to arrange the attractions as you though was beat and add appropriate decorations and stuff - but it just doesn’t matter at all so that is a bit of a bummer

Would be great if they did it that the better your layout the more guests you got and the more guests you get you get rewards of some sort - but obviously not the case


----------



## Aces86

PrincessS121212 said:


> Don't do it.  I know this is a Disney forum, so I'll keep it short.  As a child of the 80's and avid pony collector, I had to play the game when it first came out and is very similar to the Simpsons game.  Great overall story arc that let you welcome the main 6 ponies (newest versions, not 80's ponies) and tons of mini quests to interact with everyone.  All land was grid shaped and you spent time gradually unlocking buildings and characters throughout the year to help with the main quest.  Plenty of land so you could easily fit anything where you wanted exactly how you wanted and it felt like an accomplishment to earn enough currency or gems to welcome your favorite ponies.  Played for free entirely for a year, and then suddenly it was mini carnival games with slim chances at getting rare ponies where they tried to trick kids into playing over and over for a chance at that exclusive pony or building.  Then came the constant game crashes or freezing.  The the mini events that you'd lose out on the chance of getting a limited edition pony w/o spending lots of money, etc.  The only people who could play for free were the ones willing to hack their phones with a cheat code to award unlimited gems.  I gave up after year 2 when basic game play got me nowhere without spending money.



That is a shame!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I need some Disney Magic to help me believe in myself!  I just signed up for Real Estate School.  I am hoping for the event to be permanent content, because with an upcoming crazy schedule, I don't know hat I'll have time for a timed event!


----------



## ISmellBeef

AJGolden1013 said:


> I need some Disney Magic to help me believe in myself!  I just signed up for Real Estate School.  I am hoping for the event to be permanent content, because with an upcoming crazy schedule, I don't know hat I'll have time for a timed event!


Congrats


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw a popup on the game that they are doing a livestream this Friday, the 25th to cover the new content

So based on past timing does that put role out of it for next Thursday, the 31st?  Feels like Stitch *just* ended


----------



## AJGolden1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw a popup on the game that they are doing a livestream this Friday, the 25th to cover the new content
> 
> So based on past timing does that put role out of it for next Thursday, the 31st?  Feels like Stitch *just* ended



I just got this same pop up and I agree with you.  Stitch JUST ended, so we're still trying to level up every one.  I'm also still trying to level up the Winnie the Pooh crew.  I'm really really really really really really really wishing for PERMANENT content!!!


----------



## mmmears

I feel like Stitch is still going on since I still have plenty to do with those characters.  Not ready for another event.  Desperately hoping for permanent content.


----------



## ISmellBeef

Fingers crossed for permanent content *sigh*


----------



## squirrel

I'm wishing for land.  Just land will do for now!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

If we have a new event so soon after the tragic Stitch event, I think it might be enough to send me over the edge and quit. I really didn't enjoy the Stitch event and despite playing several times daily, and having all the concessions, parade float and two premium characters, I still had to pay well over 100 gems to get Stitch at the last minute.


----------



## Aces86

Disney_Princess83 said:


> If we have a new event so soon after the tragic Stitch event, I think it might be enough to send me over the edge and quit. I really didn't enjoy the Stitch event and despite playing several times daily, and having all the concessions, parade float and two premium characters, I still had to pay well over 100 gems to get Stitch at the last minute.



I agree!!


----------



## mmmears

I really hope they don't turn this into an all timed event all the time thing.  I like our sarcastic little group here but there's no way I'll be able to keep up with a game that causes me to feel stressed instead of entertained.

I sure hope those interns are listening...


----------



## supernova

I might be in the minority, but then I'm used to being despised around here.  At this point, I would really like some new content.  I am dreadfully bored of collecting surfboards and music notes.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> I might be in the minority, but then I'm used to being despised around here.  At this point, I would really like some new content.  I am dreadfully bored of collecting surfboards and music notes.


Actually, I don't think you're in the minority.  Most people seem to want new content, they just want the new content to contain land and not be timed!


----------



## PrincessS121212

AJGolden1013 said:


> I need some Disney Magic to help me believe in myself!  I just signed up for Real Estate School.  I am hoping for the event to be permanent content, because with an upcoming crazy schedule, I don't know hat I'll have time for a timed event!


Sending some good luck and positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Chrisvee

Lordy pls let there be land!


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> I might be in the minority, but then I'm used to being despised around here.  At this point, I would really like some new content.  I am dreadfully bored of collecting surfboards and music notes.



I don't despise you at all!  I actually agree with you, it would be nice to have new content.  I'm good with new content.  I just don't want it to be timed.



PrincessS121212 said:


> Sending some good luck and positive thoughts your way!



Thank you


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I really hope they don't turn this into an all timed event all the time thing.  I like our sarcastic little group here but there's no way I'll be able to keep up with a game that causes me to feel stressed instead of entertained.
> 
> I sure hope those interns are listening...



I do to! Sadly, I don’t think they are 



supernova said:


> I might be in the minority, but then I'm used to being despised around here.  At this point, I would really like some new content.  I am dreadfully bored of collecting surfboards and music notes.



And your incredible good at it!  While I like the current boredom, it’s because I want to collect more gems and level my remaining characters. I’m not against new content, but I need a few month break from timers. Might feel different if this was my primary game, but it’s fallen to 3rd for me and the though of only opening it 3 or 4 times a day is appealing.

On a positive note I’m down to only Stitch Characters who need to be leveled. 5 are ready to max, Angel is leveling to 9 and Stitch is ready for level 6, but has to wait 14 hours because I accidentally started leveling Angel first


----------



## Windwaker4444

As I read all the messages from yesterday thru today, it seems like Stitch drove most of us all to the edge.  I even stopped playing for awhile and I really like this game.   Well, it's time to get past that alien blue guy that says speech bubbles in a different language and look forward to the future.  I'm going to think positive and hope for new content and land. I bet Bambi will be really cute and make us forget the horrible last month we just endured.  Remember how most of us were hoping for Pooh, and then it happened?   Well, put on your wishful thinking caps and hope for land...land, land, land.  

Supernova, send an inner-office memo to your Gameloft intern buddies and get this ball rolling.  We are counting on you!  If you fail us...you will be sentenced to install and play the My Little Pony Game that we just learned about!!


----------



## squirrel

I'm still trying to get Splash.  I have two rides in storage as I just don't have the time to move around things in my park.  

I really hope we get more land.  I have plenty of magic to spend.

I'm not getting any of the videos to play for free chests or gems.  Says they are not available at this time.  Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## ISmellBeef

squirrel said:


> I'm still trying to get Splash.  I have two rides in storage as I just don't have the time to move around things in my park.
> 
> I really hope we get more land.  I have plenty of magic to spend.
> 
> I'm not getting any of the videos to play for free chests or gems.  Says they are not available at this time.  Anyone else having trouble?


i have trouble with the video since snow white ... no one at game loft gave a crap to look into this case


----------



## Huck Finn

squirrel said:


> I'm still trying to get Splash.  I have two rides in storage as I just don't have the time to move around things in my park.
> 
> I really hope we get more land.  I have plenty of magic to spend.
> 
> I'm not getting any of the videos to play for free chests or gems.  Says they are not available at this time.  Anyone else having trouble?


I have been dealing with that for awhile....It has really put me behind and they have not been able to help me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessS121212 said:


> Actually, I don't think you're in the minority.  Most people seem to want new content, they just want the new content to contain land and not be timed!



yeah, at least speaking for myself, it just feels like we had a month long event that I thought started out ok but then dragged and just didn't need to be as long as it was, and drained my gems pretty good so I am just not ready for something similar

now, a mini event or just permanent content that isn't timed, I am fine with, but if a regular full, month long event that has multiple premium characters, etc, I just need a bit of time to finish leveling up the last characters and replenish a bit of my gems, etc.


----------



## xthebowdenx

What is this “Skip Rewards” showing up now?


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> What is this “Skip Rewards” showing up now?


Oh geez.  Did they put that back in??


----------



## xthebowdenx

supernova said:


> Oh geez.  Did they put that back in??


Apparently so. I just don’t know why it randomly appeared the day before a livestream. Probably not anything on purpose. Just seemed curious. Like they are going to say SURPRISE EVENT STARTS NOW


----------



## JamesGarvey

Its a bonus to token drop chance for spending gems to speed up a task. Its supposed to entice people to buy gems. They did it as a short promotion one time before.


just got splash ad for it, limited time promotion again


----------



## Aces86

So there was a live stream today? Can anyone recap? I never watch them as I’m always working when they have them.


----------



## AJGolden1013

xthebowdenx said:


> What is this “Skip Rewards” showing up now?



I got that too



supernova said:


> Oh geez.  Did they put that back in??



This was also my reaction



JamesGarvey said:


> Its a bonus to token drop chance for spending gems to speed up a task. Its supposed to entice people to buy gems. They did it as a short promotion one time before.
> 
> 
> just got splash ad for it, limited time promotion again



Agreed!  They do it so people will buy more gems and it's annoying.  I feel like it promotes greed and instant satisfaction (which in this case it's only a CHANCE of getting what you think the task will get you), so I get really annoyed at those pop ups.  I almost ALMOST contemplated doing the platinum chest special that they are running and then decided that I needed to be sure I had ALL my grocery money rather than fall short, for a CHANCE at getting Splash Mountain in the platinum chests.  They need to go back to the cards.  I'm pretty decent at the whole tap for what you want thing and it's really starting to annoy me now!

I apologize for the ranting I will now show my progress because I have nothing better to do and it's raining here so I can't go outside to live life as it were.

STUFF:
 Gems - 912
 Magic - 7,376,351 <---- NEVER thought I'd see 7 + Million, so for those thinking it'll never happen, it will!
 Elixir - 22,558 <---- SO CLOSE to getting primeval whirl

Characters:
 Nani - ready for 8
 Lilo - moving to 6
 Stitch - collecting for 6
 Angel - ready for 8
 Pleakley - ready for 9
 Jumba - ready for 8
 Cobra Bubbles - ready for 8
 Toy Alien - collecting for 9
 Fairy Godmother - collecting for 7
 Peter Pan - collecting for 6
 Wendy - collecting for 10
 Winnie the Pooh - collecting for 10
 Tigger - ready for 10
 Roo - ready for 10
 Piglet - ready for 10


----------



## AJGolden1013

Aces86 said:


> So there was a live stream today? Can anyone recap? I never watch them as I’m always working when they have them.



No, Livestream is TOMORROW Friday the 25th at 1PM EST, I don't know what this around the world though, sorry....


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> I got that too
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my reaction
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!  They do it so people will buy more gems and it's annoying.  I feel like it promotes greed and instant satisfaction (which in this case it's only a CHANCE of getting what you think the task will get you), so I get really annoyed at those pop ups.  I almost ALMOST contemplated doing the platinum chest special that they are running and then decided that I needed to be sure I had ALL my grocery money rather than fall short, for a CHANCE at getting Splash Mountain in the platinum chests.  They need to go back to the cards.  I'm pretty decent at the whole tap for what you want thing and it's really starting to annoy me now!
> 
> I apologize for the ranting I will now show my progress because I have nothing better to do and it's raining here so I can't go outside to live life as it were.
> 
> STUFF:
> Gems - 912
> Magic - 7,376,351 <---- NEVER thought I'd see 7 + Million, so for those thinking it'll never happen, it will!
> Elixir - 22,558 <---- SO CLOSE to getting primeval whirl
> 
> Characters:
> Nani - ready for 8
> Lilo - moving to 6
> Stitch - collecting for 6
> Angel - ready for 8
> Pleakley - ready for 9
> Jumba - ready for 8
> Cobra Bubbles - ready for 8
> Toy Alien - collecting for 9
> Fairy Godmother - collecting for 7
> Peter Pan - collecting for 6
> Wendy - collecting for 10
> Winnie the Pooh - collecting for 10
> Tigger - ready for 10
> Roo - ready for 10
> Piglet - ready for 10



Wow!  Good progress.  I remember when your list was a mile long.  It's so much shorter today!


----------



## squirrel

AJGolden1013 said:


> I got that too
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my reaction
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!  They do it so people will buy more gems and it's annoying.  I feel like it promotes greed and instant satisfaction (which in this case it's only a CHANCE of getting what you think the task will get you), so I get really annoyed at those pop ups.  I almost ALMOST contemplated doing the platinum chest special that they are running and then decided that I needed to be sure I had ALL my grocery money rather than fall short, for a CHANCE at getting Splash Mountain in the platinum chests.  They need to go back to the cards.  I'm pretty decent at the whole tap for what you want thing and it's really starting to annoy me now!
> 
> I apologize for the ranting I will now show my progress because I have nothing better to do and it's raining here so I can't go outside to live life as it were.
> 
> STUFF:
> Gems - 912
> Magic - 7,376,351 <---- NEVER thought I'd see 7 + Million, so for those thinking it'll never happen, it will!
> Elixir - 22,558 <---- SO CLOSE to getting primeval whirl
> 
> Characters:
> Nani - ready for 8
> Lilo - moving to 6
> Stitch - collecting for 6
> Angel - ready for 8
> Pleakley - ready for 9
> Jumba - ready for 8
> Cobra Bubbles - ready for 8
> Toy Alien - collecting for 9
> Fairy Godmother - collecting for 7
> Peter Pan - collecting for 6
> Wendy - collecting for 10
> Winnie the Pooh - collecting for 10
> Tigger - ready for 10
> Roo - ready for 10
> Piglet - ready for 10



I'm at 20,350,522 for magic.  I want to know how you got so many gems.  I only have 277 and I haven't had enough to buy all the characters when they were available during events.


----------



## AJGolden1013

squirrel said:


> I'm at 20,350,522 for magic.  I want to know how you got so many gems.  I only have 277 and I haven't had enough to buy all the characters when they were available during events.



When they run gem specials I buy the 500 pack, and I ONLY use them for premium characters and attractions if I like them.  I don't have the Haunted Mansion though


----------



## JamesGarvey

AJGolden1013 said:


> They do it so people will buy more gems and it's annoying.  I feel like it promotes greed and instant satisfaction (which in this case it's only a CHANCE of getting what you think the task will get you), so I get really annoyed at those pop ups.  I almost ALMOST contemplated doing the platinum chest special that they are running and then decided that I needed to be sure I had ALL my grocery money rather than fall short, for a CHANCE at getting Splash Mountain in the platinum chests.  They need to go back to the cards.  I'm pretty decent at the whole tap for what you want thing and it's really starting to annoy me now!



As long as there is no change (and to the moment there's no indication that there has been) the regular drop rates and the bonus is true and accurate, i dont see there being an issue. Since its a game with next to no PvP elements, what other players choose to do doesnt effect my game play. If someone wants to drop $700 buying gems and power level themselves as there method of fun, i dont get it, but let em.


----------



## squirrel

AJGolden1013 said:


> When they run gem specials I buy the 500 pack, and I ONLY use them for premium characters and attractions if I like them.  I don't have the Haunted Mansion though


Okay that explains it.  I haven't spent any money on the game.


----------



## supernova

squirrel said:


> Okay that explains it.  I haven't spent any money on the game.


I gotta be honest... I was wondering the same exact thing.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> As I read all the messages from yesterday thru today, it seems like Stitch drove most of us all to the edge.  I even stopped playing for awhile and I really like this game.   Well, it's time to get past that alien blue guy that says speech bubbles in a different language and look forward to the future.  I'm going to think positive and hope for new content and land. I bet Bambi will be really cute and make us forget the horrible last month we just endured.  Remember how most of us were hoping for Pooh, and then it happened?   Well, put on your wishful thinking caps and hope for land...land, land, land.
> 
> Supernova, send an inner-office memo to your Gameloft intern buddies and get this ball rolling.  We are counting on you!  If you fail us...you will be sentenced to install and play the My Little Pony Game that we just learned about!!


This is why I stepped away from the forum for awhile, I’m so drained between work, classes, dental hygiene school apps, and having a life that I needed a break!

Hello again guys! Sorry I dropped off out of nowhere!


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> No, Livestream is TOMORROW Friday the 25th at 1PM EST, I don't know what this around the world though, sorry....


I’m hoping I’ll be able to watch it at my lunch break at work tomorrow but being in a dental office, things can change quickly haha


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I’m hoping I’ll be able to watch it at my lunch break at work tomorrow but being in a dental office, things can change quickly haha



Welcome back!  I missed your posts.  Real life often does get in the way of this game, though, doesn't it?


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> This is why I stepped away from the forum for awhile, I’m so drained between work, classes, dental school apps, and having a life that I needed a break!
> 
> Hello again guys! Sorry I dropped off out of nowhere!


So great to hear from you!!!!  Hope all is well in your part of the states.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Omg....it finally happened!!!!  I opened a platinum chest and I finally got Splash Mountain!!!!!!!  It only took a little over 2 years but I finally got it.  Bad news is that I have no where to place it.  Oh....those evil interns must be laughing at me right now.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg....it finally happened!!!!  I opened a platinum chest and I finally got Splash Mountain!!!!!!!  It only took a little over 2 years but I finally got it.  Bad news is that I have no where to place it.  Oh....those evil interns must be laughing at me right now.



Woohoo!!!

Ironic that now that you have it you don't have room to place it.  Those interns are really cruel, aren't they?


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg....it finally happened!!!!  I opened a platinum chest and I finally got Splash Mountain!!!!!!!  It only took a little over 2 years but I finally got it.  Bad news is that I have no where to place it.  Oh....those evil interns must be laughing at me right now.


Just dump any other building right now.  There are so many that are meaningless at this point that it's better to store away a non-trophy attraction.


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> This is why I stepped away from the forum for awhile, I’m so drained between work, classes, dental school apps, and having a life that I needed a break!
> 
> Hello again guys! Sorry I dropped off out of nowhere!



Welcome back!!


----------



## KPach525

Jumping on several bandwagons here:
-disliked Stitch
-annoyed by livestream announcement and likelihood of a quick turn timed event
-about ready to put the game down (but I’d miss this forum most)
-also stepped away from forum due to life (30-day vacate notice at the beginning of 3 weeks of work travel for me and DH being away for 3 weeks of training, getting the worst allergies ever, and just finished moving our whole house solo.)


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Welcome back!  I missed your posts.  Real life often does get in the way of this game, though, doesn't it?


Thank you and it sure does!


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> So great to hear from you!!!!  Hope all is well in your part of the states.


Thank you! Things are great!


----------



## lmmatooki

Aces86 said:


> Welcome back!!


Thank you!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Anyone willing to take over my duties just in case I am unable to? So far I probably can but would love to have a backup!


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> Jumping on several bandwagons here:
> -disliked Stitch
> -annoyed by livestream announcement and likelihood of a quick turn timed event
> -about ready to put the game down (but I’d miss this forum most)
> -also stepped away from forum due to life (30-day vacate notice at the beginning of 3 weeks of work travel for me and DH being away for 3 weeks of training, getting the worst allergies ever, and just finished moving our whole house solo.)



Welcome back!  And I totally agree with your point #3.  Well all of them, really.  Glad your move is over and I hope things settle down for you.


----------



## AJGolden1013

squirrel said:


> Okay that explains it.  I haven't spent any money on the game.





supernova said:


> I gotta be honest... I was wondering the same exact thing.



Yeah, it's the only thing I spend money on for the game, because I'm OCD about the characters.  I really do want all of them and I've only bought the packages, 4 times in the 2 years I've been playing, so I feel that's not so bad.  It's probably not good, but it's not as bad as it could be.



lmmatooki said:


> I’m hoping I’ll be able to watch it at my lunch break at work tomorrow but being in a dental office, things can change quickly haha


WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!  I'm glad you're back, you were missed!!!  Hope things settle in life a bit.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg....it finally happened!!!!  I opened a platinum chest and I finally got Splash Mountain!!!!!!!  It only took a little over 2 years but I finally got it.  Bad news is that I have no where to place it.  Oh....those evil interns must be laughing at me right now.


YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!  That's fantastic news.  I'm very sorry about the irony, but I"m glad you have it!!!!


----------



## KPach525

Jackpot! Bambi is permanent content and comes with new land!


----------



## goingthedistance

From the livestream:

New land behind IASW.
Storyline, not event.
Bambi, Thumper, Flower
Looks like 3 concessions:  a nightmare mask, Syndrome Wig, and Elsa Crown
A couple attractions:  Frozen Pond and Flower Meadow (might not be actual names).
A few useless decorations.


----------



## AJGolden1013

OKay, so during the livestream, they talked about Maleficent.  Are they trying to tease something?  Or is it an actual glitch?  I saw her walking around in the life stream, but I don't know that I've seen her in my kingdom, I haven't really paid that much attention.  Any thoughts?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

goingthedistance said:


> From the livestream:
> 
> New land behind IASW.
> Storyline, not event.
> Bambi, Thumper, Flower
> Looks like 3 concessions:  a nightmare mask, Syndrome Wig, and Elsa Crown
> A couple attractions:  Frozen Pond and Flower Meadow (might not be actual names).
> A few useless decorations.



well, glad it is a) permanent b) includes opening the land behind IASW, and c) only 3 characters

but do we really need ANOTHER Frozen themed attraction?

edt: or is is "frozen" small "F" meaning the scene from Bambi?  sorry, I may have rushed my outrage


----------



## Disney_Alli

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, glad it is a) permanent b) includes opening the land behind IASW, and c) only 3 characters
> 
> but do we really need ANOTHER Frozen themed attraction?
> 
> edt: or is is "frozen" small "F" meaning the scene from Bambi?  sorry, I may have rushed my outrage



I haven’t watched but I’d lean towards the iconic winter scene from Bambi vs the movie Frozen


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney_Alli said:


> I haven’t watched but I’d lean towards the iconic winter scene from Bambi vs the movie Frozen



yeah, that is definitely what it is - I just watched it - sorry that i jumped the gun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Here are some screen shots if anyone is interested - definitely just one square of land opening up, not both that are left in the Fantasyland area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> OKay, so during the livestream, they talked about Maleficent.  Are they trying to tease something?  Or is it an actual glitch?  I saw her walking around in the life stream, but I don't know that I've seen her in my kingdom, I haven't really paid that much attention.  Any thoughts?



here is a screen shot of her and I did see a comment of someone asking if they would be releasing her


----------



## goingthedistance

AJGolden1013 said:


> OKay, so during the livestream, they talked about Maleficent.  Are they trying to tease something?  Or is it an actual glitch?  I saw her walking around in the life stream, but I don't know that I've seen her in my kingdom, I haven't really paid that much attention.  Any thoughts?



Guessing Glitch.  The character has been programmed and designed but I doubt Maleficent will be an in-game character since that would mean the end of the game.



TheMaxRebo said:


> well, glad it is a) permanent b) includes opening the land behind IASW, and c) only 3 characters
> 
> but do we really need ANOTHER Frozen themed attraction?
> 
> edt: or is is "frozen" small "F" meaning the scene from Bambi?  sorry, I may have rushed my outrage



Lowercase "f" such that it is the winter scene from Bambi.  But I expect that pond will find itself somewhere near my Frozen (capital F) things.


----------



## karmstr112

Any idea when the land and bambi will be available?


----------



## AJGolden1013

karmstr112 said:


> Any idea when the land and bambi will be available?



Probably Thursday of Next Week, that's usually when they release all the content after a live stream.  Standard DMK format is Teaser for Livestream, Livestream on Friday, update released the next Wednesday, Gamplay starts Thursday.  So May 30, look for the update and you'll MOST LIKELY be able to start playing on May 31st.


----------



## mmmears

I was excited to see permanent content and new land.  Now that I see it's one little piece of land I'm less excited but still relieved it's not yet another timed event.

Thanks to all of you who watch and share info here!


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Probably Thursday of Next Week, that's usually when they release all the content after a live stream.  Standard DMK format is Teaser for Livestream, Livestream on Friday, update released the next Wednesday, Gamplay starts Thursday.  So May 30, look for the update and you'll MOST LIKELY be able to start playing on May 31st.



Hoping it’s Thursday. I’m just down to Lilo and Stitch characters who need leveling and I’d love it if Stitch was the last character I needed to level before new content arrives.



mmmears said:


> I was excited to see permanent content and new land.  Now that I see it's one little piece of land I'm less excited but still relieved it's not yet another timed event.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who watch and share info here!



While multiple pieces of land would be nice, I’m more than happy that they are opening one. It means that they are acknowledging that the game has a land problem, or they are trying to shut us up. Either way I’m happy. 

Now I know it will come as a shock to most of you, but sometimes I complain about the game here.  So, I only think it’s fair to thank the developers when they listen to our complaints/criticisms and thank them for doing something that shows they are listening. *Thank you interns*


----------



## hopemax

Is one of the three characters Premium content and will cost buckets of gems?


----------



## KPach525

goingthedistance said:


> Guessing Glitch.  The character has been programmed and designed but I doubt Maleficent will be an in-game character since that would mean the end of the game.


Sorry, but I 100% disagree. After watching the livestream it’s totally a tease. The guy played it as a glitch and mentioned “telling the team”, but there is no way a fully formed character walking around the park can be a glitch.

My guess is they are hearing comments about the lack of defeating the original curse, and are trying to find ways to bring Maleficant back in the spotlight. Likely some more dialogue and silly side quests. Long term, likely we will get the chance to beat/welcome her, but another evil/curse will take its place to keep the story going.


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> Is one of the three characters Premium content and will cost buckets of gems?


Not confirmed in the livestream, but my guess is Flower will be gems.


----------



## AJGolden1013

goingthedistance said:


> Guessing Glitch.  The character has been programmed and designed but I doubt Maleficent will be an in-game character since that would mean the end of the game.






KPach525 said:


> Sorry, but I 100% disagree. After watching the livestream it’s totally a tease. The guy played it as a glitch and mentioned “telling the team”, but there is no way a fully formed character walking around the park can be a glitch.
> 
> My guess is they are hearing comments about the lack of defeating the original curse, and are trying to find ways to bring Maleficant back in the spotlight. Likely some more dialogue and silly side quests. Long term, likely we will get the chance to beat/welcome her, but another evil/curse will take its place to keep the story going.




I oddly agree with both of you.  As @goingthedistance stated, Maleficent entering the game would be like ending the game, which is very very sad because there are so many other characters/sets they could add in

I also agree with @KPach525 because it seemed very intentional, with bad acting in my opinion, and they are teasing it up to something like a welcoming and the addition of another curse of some sort to continue the story line!


----------



## KPach525

AJGolden1013 said:


> I oddly agree with both of you.  As @goingthedistance stated, Maleficent entering the game would be like ending the game, which is very very sad because there are so many other characters/sets they could add in
> 
> I also agree with @KPach525 because it seemed very intentional, with bad acting in my opinion, and they are teasing it up to something like a welcoming and the addition of another curse of some sort to continue the story line!


The strong intent, horrific acting, and the fact the screen was centered on her location and he casually scrolled to where the new land and Bambi setup was the giveaway to me.

But yes @AJGolden1013 I see your points to. Just guessing on my part. Everything’s a crapshoot anymore with this game.


----------



## Chrisvee

Hm should be interesting since I don’t have the adjacent land open.


----------



## supernova

Wonderful.  Just what my park needs... a second skating attraction.  Personally, I was pulling for a "Bambi's Mom Shootin' Arcade".

Is it just me, or does the footprint on that skate thing look pretty big?


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> Hm should be interesting since I don’t have the adjacent land open.


Not enough magic?  Or just not there in the storyline yet.


----------



## Lbjjhj

supernova said:


> Wonderful.  Just what my park needs... a second skating attraction.  Personally, I was pulling for a "Bambi's Mom Shootin' Arcade".
> 
> Is it just me, or does the footprint on that skate thing look pretty big?





You are always entertaining


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Wonderful.  Just what my park needs... a second skating attraction.  Personally, I was pulling for a "Bambi's Mom Shootin' Arcade".
> 
> Is it just me, or does the footprint on that skate thing look pretty big?



 on your first comment.  

As for the second one, nope, not just you.  This is why I am cynical about the tiny little piece of land they are opening up.  It looks like they will fill it with this expansion, so that's not really an improvement.  I have all my rides out (but I think I'm missing at least 3 that were released), and I don't feel like the "squishy-squashy" stuff is part of the fun.


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> Not enough magic?  Or just not there in the storyline yet.


 Not there in the storyline. Just welcomed Zurg, Flora and Merryweather.


----------



## ISmellBeef

They mentioned how Bambi will fit into the storyline? After Peter Pan or before? I'm way too far getting Peter Pan soon


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad you're back, you were missed!!! Hope things settle in life a bit.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> Not there in the storyline. Just welcomed Zurg, Flora and Merryweather.


So you don't have to worry about Bambi for quite some time, then.


----------



## AJGolden1013

ISmellBeef said:


> They mentioned how Bambi will fit into the storyline? After Peter Pan or before? I'm way too far getting Peter Pan soon



It's most likely AFTER Peter Pan.  They tend to do it one following the other, so my guess is after Bambi


----------



## ISmellBeef

AJGolden1013 said:


> It's most likely AFTER Peter Pan.  They tend to do it one following the other, so my guess is after Bambi


That's a bummer ...


----------



## lmmatooki

Thank you for those that posted the live stream for me, work ended up getting crazy! (Surprise surprise haha) seems to be a common theme


----------



## supernova

"Don't cost much _doe_.  Just a _buck_."

OK, now I really want that shooting arcade attraction...


----------



## cliscinsky

Let me guess, the Bambi character tokens will be super duper Legendary, and will take half a year to welcome each character.  Kind of like the current Peter Pan characters.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

AJGolden1013 said:


> It's most likely AFTER Peter Pan.  They tend to do it one following the other, so my guess is after Bambi





cliscinsky said:


> Let me guess, the Bambi character tokens will be super duper Legendary, and will take half a year to welcome each character.  Kind of like the current Peter Pan characters.



And you have to have Peter unlocked in order for the quest to continue, and all of their tokens can only be acquired through Peter Pan characters, and in addition to the tokens being super duper legendary, you need a million magic potions to unlock, but after unlocking, you only need 900k to level up, and only 30 of each legendary token, instead of the 60. ...and then people will post on here a week after launch bragging how they already have Bambi leveled at 6, when you are STILL stuck at 26 Pan flutes because, for whatever reason, that number never increases.


----------



## AJGolden1013

cliscinsky said:


> Let me guess, the Bambi character tokens will be super duper Legendary, and will take half a year to welcome each character.  Kind of like the current Peter Pan characters.





UmmYeahOk said:


> And you have to have Peter unlocked in order for the quest to continue, and all of their tokens can only be acquired through Peter Pan characters, and in addition to the tokens being super duper legendary, you need a million magic potions to unlock, but after unlocking, you only need 900k to level up, and only 30 of each legendary token, instead of the 60. ...and then people will post on here a week after launch bragging how they already have Bambi leveled at 6, when you are STILL stuck at 26 Pan flutes because, for whatever reason, that number never increases.



So I went back and watched the livestream and for the leveling up of the bambi characters it actually wasn't that expensive.  It wasn't the same cost as the other add ons have been.  Like when Shere Khan was several hundred thousand magic, if not a few million magic, to welcome and then it was crazy after that.  When they leveled them up, it was only 9,000 or 14,000, which is typical for the characters we've been working with.  Granted we might need a gazillion tokens, but it seems to be reasonably priced for leveling up, which I appreciated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Wonderful.  Just what my park needs... a second skating attraction.  Personally, I was pulling for a "Bambi's Mom Shootin' Arcade".
> 
> Is it just me, or does the footprint on that skate thing look pretty big?



It seems big and long (not square) - just like the Frozen skating rink ... so not only are they two similar attractions, they are similar shaped- so clearly super useful *sigh*


----------



## Aces86

ISmellBeef said:


> That's a bummer ...



It is! Taking me forever to get Peter Pans items. But I knew it would just because of this forum.


----------



## tasmith1993

Yay permanent content! 

I’m leveling up my final jungle book character to 10 finally too. Woooo! 
Slowly but surely getting all my characters to level 10.... maybe I’ll eventually catch up so that I only have to level the newly released characters each update 

Glad all of you guys got the land you wanted!! (Well, I guess that’s partially true )

I still have land that I can unlock once I earn enough magic to do so... 
I probably should get on it since I think with the Lilo buildings I am out of space. Need to figure out which buildings have trophies and send some of the others back to storage.


----------



## AJGolden1013

This is super random and probably not a thing, but is there anywhere to go to read the dialogue of the story line?  Maybe we can clue ourselves in as to what that whole Maleficent glitch talk was about.

I answered my own question:  Yay google!

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Storyline_Walkthrough


----------



## karmstr112

cliscinsky said:


> Let me guess, the Bambi character tokens will be super duper Legendary, and will take half a year to welcome each character.  Kind of like the current Peter Pan characters.



Probably and here I JUST sent Peter to level 10.


----------



## supernova

I'm down to, quite literally, Lilo and Stitch.  Angel is on her way to 10 now, and by the time she's done Lilo should be ready to move to 10.  I really haven't been worrying about Stitch, who is at 7, since his tokens take longer to earn.


----------



## mmmears

I’m still working on LILO, Stitch, and Angel.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm envious of anyone who has all their characters leveled up!  I was so close to only having work on one character set and then they put out a lot of events, and so now it's back to being "behind" as it were.  However with this Memorial Day weekend, it's RAINING, so I have LOTS of time to level and play and gain magic!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm down to, quite literally, Lilo and Stitch.  Angel is on her way to 10 now, and by the time she's done Lilo should be ready to move to 10.  I really haven't been worrying about Stitch, who is at 7, since his tokens take longer to earn.


Nice! 

I’m not to far away from you. My Plekley will be level 10 in 2 hours, Jumba and Cobra are ready to max and Angel is 2 musical notes short from being able to. Then I’ll be down to just my level 6 Stich.


----------



## luther10

Nonstop leveling after the Stitch event and here is where I'm at, lol, my first progress report:

Lilo and Stitch - all at 7 except Pleakley at 6
Beauty and the Beast - Beast at 7 and the rest at 6
Mickey and Friends - a few 10s, lots of 9s and a few 8s
Toy Story - a few 10s, and the rest 9s, Zurg at 8
Cinderella - 8s and Godmother at 6
Peter Pan - Tinklebell at 10, Wendy at 6, Peter Pan at 5
Monsters Inc. - 9s and 8s, Randall at 7
Pirates - all at 6 max
Wall-e - eve at 5 
Tangled - 8s and Gothel at 7
Sleeping Beauty - all 8s
Zootopia - all 8s
Jungled Book - 6s and Shere Khan at 5
Nightmare before Christmas - Jack at 8 and the rest at 7
Mulan - 7s and Li Shang at 8
Lion King - Simba at 8 and the rest at 7
Aladdin - all at 7
Alice - all at 7
Snow White - The Queen and Grumpy at 8 and the rest at 7
Winnie the Pooh - Pooh at 8 and the rest at 7

Made so much progress after the event, yet still have ton a work left   Hopefully my Wendy and Peter levels are high level to gather the Bambi tokens.


----------



## AJGolden1013

luther10 said:


> Nonstop leveling after the Stitch event and here is where I'm at, lol, my first progress report:
> 
> Lilo and Stitch - all at 7 except Pleakley at 6
> Beauty and the Beast - Beast at 7 and the rest at 6
> Mickey and Friends - a few 10s, lots of 9s and a few 8s
> Toy Story - a few 10s, and the rest 9s, Zurg at 8
> Cinderella - 8s and Godmother at 6
> Peter Pan - Tinklebell at 10, Wendy at 6, Peter Pan at 5
> Monsters Inc. - 9s and 8s, Randall at 7
> Pirates - all at 6 max
> Wall-e - eve at 5
> Tangled - 8s and Gothel at 7
> Sleeping Beauty - all 8s
> Zootopia - all 8s
> Jungled Book - 6s and Shere Khan at 5
> Nightmare before Christmas - Jack at 8 and the rest at 7
> Mulan - 7s and Li Shang at 8
> Lion King - Simba at 8 and the rest at 7
> Aladdin - all at 7
> Alice - all at 7
> Snow White - The Queen and Grumpy at 8 and the rest at 7
> Winnie the Pooh - Pooh at 8 and the rest at 7
> 
> Made so much progress after the event, yet still have ton a work left   Hopefully my Wendy and Peter levels are high level to gather the Bambi tokens.



This is AWESOME!!  Do you have all the characters?


----------



## squirrel

3 Jungle Book to level up one more time.
Fairy Godmother one more time
Peter three, Wendy two.
Winnie the pooh characters all need two more times, except two that only need once.
Green alien needs two more times.

Still have at least two more times for each Stitch character.


----------



## luther10

AJGolden1013 said:


> This is AWESOME!!  Do you have all the characters?


The only non-event gem character I have is Pluto... Those other characters cost insane amount of gems.  From saving for events to buying those premium rides,  and I just don't have  a whole lot to spare.  I like seeing my park filled up with rides, so my focus is on that, and not the characters.


----------



## tasmith1993

I find myself getting worried about how little magic I have with yet another story line addition 
I enjoy story line and event additions but dang do they require tons and tons of magic. 
I'm sitting at 282k magic right now as I am trying to finish leveling all my characters. Still have a land plot to buy for 1 mil magic, and after lilo and stitch event i need the space (though i haven't tried to rearrange in a while, so i could probably make them fit better if i wanted to take the time for that)
I have crossed a lot of characters off my list since Stitch event ended 
knocked 5 off my list so far I believe. Leveled my Stitch characters 2-3 times since event end in between the 5 i took off my list. Leveled fairy godmother and peter pan as well. I'm about to run out of characters that are ready to level up unless I finish collecting some items soon 

currently sitting at:
Nani (ready for 8)
Lilo (gathering for 7)
Stitch (gathering for 7)
Angel (gathering for 8)
Pleakley (gathering for 8)
Jumba (gathering for 8)
Cobra Bubbles (gathering for 9)
Wall-E (leveling to 8 now)
Hook (ready for 10)
Peter Pan (gathering for 8)
Wendy (gathering for 9)
Toy alien (gathering for 9)
Fairy godmother (gathering for 8)


----------



## mmmears

So I've been cheating on my Magic Kingdom game and playing the new Harry Potter game on my phone.  It's fun and WOW -  I forgot what it feels like to play a game and not constantly feel pushed and prodded to spend real money on it.  I'm not saying it's not an option there, but unlike this game I don't feel pushed into doing so (and no I haven't spent a penny there).  It's really refreshing.  I don't want to just complain and complain, but it's been fun playing for the past week and never having that feeling that I'm going to miss out on something if I don't send them cash.


----------



## tasmith1993

mmmears said:


> So I've been cheating on my Magic Kingdom game and playing the new Harry Potter game on my phone.  It's fun and WOW -  I forgot what it feels like to play a game and not constantly feel pushed and prodded to spend real money on it.  I'm not saying it's not an option there, but unlike this game I don't feel pushed into doing so (and no I haven't spent a penny there).  It's really refreshing.  I don't want to just complain and complain, but it's been fun playing for the past week and never having that feeling that I'm going to miss out on something if I don't send them cash.


I'm big on HP so I've been playing that too! I haven't spent money on it either, waiting for the energy to refill isn't too bad and it fits in pretty well with my playing when I feel like playing. I really go through phases with different apps on my phone, so I've always got something I can play if I feel like... I don't always do great with the ones that require constant attention so I like the theme of the HP game. I've still gotten quite far into it without constant checking for energy.


----------



## Disney_Alli

mmmears said:


> So I've been cheating on my Magic Kingdom game and playing the new Harry Potter game on my phone.  It's fun and WOW -  I forgot what it feels like to play a game and not constantly feel pushed and prodded to spend real money on it.  I'm not saying it's not an option there, but unlike this game I don't feel pushed into doing so (and no I haven't spent a penny there).  It's really refreshing.  I don't want to just complain and complain, but it's been fun playing for the past week and never having that feeling that I'm going to miss out on something if I don't send them cash.





tasmith1993 said:


> I'm big on HP so I've been playing that too! I haven't spent money on it either, waiting for the energy to refill isn't too bad and it fits in pretty well with my playing when I feel like playing. I really go through phases with different apps on my phone, so I've always got something I can play if I feel like... I don't always do great with the ones that require constant attention so I like the theme of the HP game. I've still gotten quite far into it without constant checking for energy.



I'm playing too - I'm already in year 3 though and wonder what happens after school ends at year 7 but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## tasmith1993

Disney_Alli said:


> I'm playing too - I'm already in year 3 though and wonder what happens after school ends at year 7 but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


I'm only up to year 2 - I agree that I wonder if they will have anything past that.


----------



## mmmears

Disney_Alli said:


> I'm playing too - I'm already in year 3 though and wonder what happens after school ends at year 7 but I guess I'll find out soon enough.



I'm in year 3 too and not wanting to race too quickly to the end.  I have no idea if it continues after year 7.


----------



## PrincessS121212

tasmith1993 said:


> I'm big on HP so I've been playing that too! I haven't spent money on it either, waiting for the energy to refill isn't too bad and it fits in pretty well with my playing when I feel like playing. I really go through phases with different apps on my phone, so I've always got something I can play if I feel like... I don't always do great with the ones that require constant attention so I like the theme of the HP game. I've still gotten quite far into it without constant checking for energy.



Agreed- I have a couple little nit picky things about the game, but I'll save those for a HP forum rather than here.  I'm halfway through year 3 in HP and it's a fun breather to play for free in-between leveling up the DMK characters. 
So far all I've got left before Bambi is:

Nani 9, should be ready for 10 by tomorrow
Lilo 7, going to 8 once Cobra finishes leveling to 10
Stitch 5
Angel 8, one item away from 9
Jumba 9
Peter 9
F. Godmother 9

Hoping I'll finish off Nani and Jumba by Thursday and the rest by mid-June except Stitch, who will be taking his sweet time.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

tasmith1993 said:


> I'm big on HP so I've been playing that too! I haven't spent money on it either, waiting for the energy to refill isn't too bad and it fits in pretty well with my playing when I feel like playing. I really go through phases with different apps on my phone, so I've always got something I can play if I feel like... I don't always do great with the ones that require constant attention so I like the theme of the HP game. I've still gotten quite far into it without constant checking for energy.



I’m playing too! Also Year 3. kindof surprised myself and actually enjoy reading the dialogue on this one. Have you found all the spots to earn energy for free? so nice not to constantly have to watch ads...and I like how some side quests fill your energy up to full again instantly. Plus the awarding of gems when your house wins the house cup...its pretty doable to work off of those and not spend $ at all.


----------



## QuesySue

Maybe stupid question but i really cant figure it out. Can somebody tell me for who these pattern fabrics are


----------



## rr333

QuesySue said:


> View attachment 325606 Maybe stupid question but i really cant figure it out. Can somebody tell me for who these pattern fabrics are



This should help...

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/White_&_Blue_Pattern_Fabric_Token

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Orange_Pattern_Fabric_Token


----------



## QuesySue

rr333 said:


> This should help...
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/White_&_Blue_Pattern_Fabric_Token
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Orange_Pattern_Fabric_Token


Aah thanks. I did expect a Costume but didnt see anything. Now i know


----------



## Quellman

I'm just here for the characters.  I don't like clicking on stuff, so I have been shoving just about all attractions that aren't needed to get tokens or needed for trophy events into storage.  Don't need the magic.  Don't like hunting around for tappers.    

As for characters, 
Pooh is leveling to 10. 
I had forgotten I didn't have Kahn upgraded, so he is on 7.
Baloo has been ready for 10 but is collecting pan items
Peter is on 4 Wendy on 7. 
Green Alien is on 6.  
Nani - ready for 10
lilo - collecting for 9
Stitch - collecting for 6
Angel - collecting for 9
Pleakly - ready for 10
Bubbles - collecting for 10
Jumba - collecting for 10


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> So I've been cheating on my Magic Kingdom game and playing the new Harry Potter game on my phone.  It's fun and WOW -  I forgot what it feels like to play a game and not constantly feel pushed and prodded to spend real money on it.  I'm not saying it's not an option there, but unlike this game I don't feel pushed into doing so (and no I haven't spent a penny there).  It's really refreshing.  I don't want to just complain and complain, but it's been fun playing for the past week and never having that feeling that I'm going to miss out on something if I don't send them cash.




I’ve been playing that too!!


----------



## mmmears

I'm down to just Stitch (L6) and Lilo (L9) now.  I have a feeling Stitch is going to take a long time.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I'm down to just Stitch (L6) and Lilo (L9) now.  I have a feeling Stitch is going to take a long time.



NICE!!! Feels good doesn’t it!
I'm down to  (6) and Cobra (9)  In 2 hours, I’ll be able to start leveling my Stitch to 7 and then start leveling Cobra to 10 right before bed! My goal was to have everyone maxed before the next update and I’ll just be down to a level 7 ! 

 

Or more appropriately from my list of characters sitting in storage
  
and just in case she makes an appearance in the near future


----------



## AJGolden1013

Because I'm bored, my progress report:

A List of Characters still waiting to be maxed out:
Toy Alien - collecting for 9
Fairly Godmother - collecting for 8
Peter Pan - collecting for 6
Wendy - collecting for 10
Roo - moving to 10 now
Nani - ready for 9
Lilo - collecting for 7
Stitch - ready for 6
Angel - collecting for 9
Jumba - ready for 9
Pleakley - ready for 9
Cobra Bubbles - ready for 9

I have everyone else.  Of course in two days I'll have to add Bambi, Thumper, and Flower to this list, as well as any other surprise information they give us.

Personally I would LOVE for them to level up Merlin another level, and give us another spell.  I also would like them to let us level up the pirates to level 10.  I don't like that those characters are hanging out at strange numbers, unable to progress to 10 like everyone else.  I had wanted to have everyone leveled up by the next update.  That will not happen this time and that's okay.  It'll give me something to do between game updates and I REALLY hope they SLOW DOWN for a time!  

Maybe with their hint of Maleficent (I hope we find out what that means), they'll expand the leveling up, so we can focus on characters we already have and help them to defeat her somehow.


----------



## luther10

I hope they'll expand the Sword in the Stone collection at some point.  Adding Arthur and Archimedes into the permanent storyline would be amazing.  Owls were skipped two times already, one in Winnie the Pooh, and the other in Bambi, so yeah...  I think we need at least one in the kingdom, and Archimedes is definitely the best one and the only choice left...


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> I hope they'll expand the Sword in the Stone collection at some point.  Adding Arthur and Archimedes into the permanent storyline would be amazing.  Owls were skipped two times already, one in Winnie the Pooh, and the other in Bambi, so yeah...  I think we need at least one in the kingdom, and Archimedes is definitely the best one and the only choice left...


Unless they just add an owl to Pooh or Bambi later on.  Not sure how many people have actually bothered watching Sword in the Stone.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Maybe with their hint of Maleficent (I hope we find out what that means), they'll expand the leveling up, so we can focus on characters we already have and help them to defeat her somehow.


Not sure where they're going with this without a villain.  Last one we had was Hook, who as a gem character did nothing to further the storyline.  At first we had to battle Maleficent because it took forever to get Pete and Zurg, both of whom opened portals.  Then we defeated Mother Gothel and later Shere Khan, neither of whom opened portals.  Are we back to battling Maleficent again?  Whenever that actually happens, I guess it would have to open up Adventureland because we're basically out of portals at this point.


----------



## KPach525

I have a strong feeling there will be a new Platinum chest attraction: I just found my second one in a week. And I haven’t found any since well before Fantasmic was added. Just a hunch.


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> So I've been cheating on my Magic Kingdom game and playing the new Harry Potter game on my phone.  It's fun and WOW -  I forgot what it feels like to play a game and not constantly feel pushed and prodded to spend real money on it.  I'm not saying it's not an option there, but unlike this game I don't feel pushed into doing so (and no I haven't spent a penny there).  It's really refreshing.  I don't want to just complain and complain, but it's been fun playing for the past week and never having that feeling that I'm going to miss out on something if I don't send them cash.




Oooh I LOVE Harry Potter. What is the name of the new game and who created it?


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> I'm down to just Stitch (L6) and Lilo (L9) now.  I have a feeling Stitch is going to take a long time.



He is, I have him at 7 trying to get to 8 with no one else to siphon tokens away. I'll be surprised if I get him to 8 before the next event starts.


----------



## Somnam

Bambi update is out. There’s a surprise in the Incredibles collection, what’s the guess he’s gonna be exclusive to Incredibles legendary chests.


----------



## wnwardii

Just got the iOS update for DMK.  Flower is 450 gems.  The new plot of land behind IASW is 2,000,000 magic.  Thumper is the first character to welcome.  You need 20 autumn leaves, 20 clover and 20 Thumper Ears hat.  

For the autumn leaves, the only character I see that can help is Roz.  The clover has Minnie, Nick, Zurg and Rapunzel. The Ear hats are the alien, Judy and Pete.


----------



## wnwardii

Correction to my previous post.  You need 50 clover and 35 Thumper Ear Hats.


----------



## lmmatooki

wnwardii said:


> The new plot of land behind IASW is 2,000,000 magic.


A lot of people are going to be very angry about this...DMK is probably going to get an earful. Most of us are lucky but others aren't swimming in magic like we are.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like the Bambi Float can't be purchased, it is Epic reward in Gold chest

Also, Bambi Frozen Pond attraction is a Legendary Reward in a Platinum chest

Meadow attraction is like a regular quest one - need to complete Bambi attractions and then I assume a lot of magic to get (has 12 hour build time)

New plot of land is 24 hour clear time


----------



## mmmears

Getting the update now.  It wasn't showing up before.



KPach525 said:


> I have a strong feeling there will be a new Platinum chest attraction: I just found my second one in a week. And I haven’t found any since well before Fantasmic was added. Just a hunch.



I found 2 at the beginning of the Lilo and Stitch event.  And nothing since.  I do have a few saved up at this point.



karmstr112 said:


> Oooh I LOVE Harry Potter. What is the name of the new game and who created it?



Harry Potter Hogwarts Mystery.  Can't remember who created it.  I'm still enjoying it.



karmstr112 said:


> He is, I have him at 7 trying to get to 8 with no one else to siphon tokens away. I'll be surprised if I get him to 8 before the next event starts.



Yep.  I'm at 6 with nothing else to collect for and he's still not ready for 7.


----------



## mmmears

Any thoughts on the 450 gems for Flower?  As in, is he a good character to get?

I saw in the patch notes there is a costume for Mrs. I.


----------



## KPach525

New teaser with ANOTHER live stream...
Notice the silhouette of Maleficant


----------



## JamesGarvey

mmmears said:


> Any thoughts on the 450 gems for Flower?  As in, is he a good character to get?



Flower will drop tokens for Thumper & Bambi, but given this is a permanent content update, there is no limited time window to purchase him so I'd set a low priority to the character. We're looking at a grind similar to the Peter Pan characters.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I see that @KPach525 beat me to the mention.  Good job!

Anyone around Friday for the Livestream?  This is the livestream I WANT to see, because hopefully it explains everything that's happening with the "clue" they gave us last time.


----------



## wnwardii

Just noticed there is a bundle available that allows you to purchase Flower and 100 gems.  The price says 50% for the low cost of $9.99 USD.  So you can spend the 450 gems or pay money for Flower.


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> New teaser with ANOTHER live stream...
> Notice the silhouette of Maleficant





AJGolden1013 said:


> I see that @KPach525 beat me to the mention.  Good job!
> 
> Anyone around Friday for the Livestream?  This is the livestream I WANT to see, because hopefully it explains everything that's happening with the "clue" they gave us last time.



FINALLY! I will be available to do my job! I don’t work this Friday!! I’m very interested in this one!


----------



## mmmears

I decided to pay the gems for Flower. I may regret it later, but Flower is a fave of mine and has been since I was a little kid.

Also I hope it shows up as interest in the main storyline and not in timed events. I think the only character I’m missing now is Wall-E. And I do hope to get him some day.

Another Live Stream?  Didn't we just have one?


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> FINALLY! I will be available to do my job! I don’t work this Friday!! I’m very interested in this one!



I was very happy for you when I read this!  I'm glad you have the day off and I'm glad you'll get to do your thing.  You're very good at it! 




mmmears said:


> I decided to pay the gems for Flower. I may regret it later, but Flower is a fave of mine and has been since I was a little kid. Also I hope it shows up as interest in the main storyline and not in timed events. I think the only character I’m missing now is Wall-E. And I do hope to get him some day.  Another Live Stream?  Didn't we just have one?



I agree, I was surprised to have ANOTHER livestream, since we just had one last week, and yet, I"m also excited for it.  Because I thought the last one was kind of crappy.  I didn't think they did enough for it.  It seemed very drawn out to meet a time requirement, but there wasn't a lot of content in it.  So I'm glad, plus now at least we'll know what the whole Maleficent thing is about.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Any thoughts on the 450 gems for Flower?  As in, is he a good character to get?
> 
> I saw in the patch notes there is a costume for Mrs. I.



I went for it as I had the gems and see Flower helping a lot with getting Thumper - but as @JamesGarvey says, no time limit so lower priority than during an event (I still don't have Hook for that reason)


----------



## KPach525

Also just noticed they changed Mrs. Incredible’s name to Elastigirl...

Thinking there will me a mini-event released with the movie centered around Jack-Jack. Someone earlier mentioned a legendary chest drop, I’m guessing an exorbitant amount of gems.


----------



## mshanson3121

When does the new update (Bambi, new land etc) happen? Is it tomorrow?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Several hours ago.


----------



## hopemax

mshanson3121 said:


> When does the new update (Bambi, new land etc) happen? Is it tomorrow?



It is live now, but it depends on when the appropriate app store for your device updates for your ISP.  I already have the update for Windows, but I don't have it for IOS.  So just keep checking for updates.


----------



## mshanson3121

JamesGarvey said:


> Several hours ago.



Boo! Nothing here yet  'Course I play on a PC and I think we are normally a day later than mobile etc...


----------



## hopemax

Also, for those of you that started the game more recently, and are wondering when you will be able to unlock Bambi, DMK posted this as a comment on the Patch Notes on Facebook.

Disney Magic Kingdoms Some of you are asking how to unlock the new Bambi content. To access this storyline, you will need to complete the following Quests: 
(1) "Dream Big" - the final Cinderella Quest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




‍
(2) "On the Case!" – available after welcoming Nick Wilde


----------



## Wonderlands

If we are indeed reaching the end of the Maleficent storyline, I wonder who will be the main villain after her if there even is one. Ursula? Facilier? Chernabog?


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

No update yet on iPhone


----------



## wnwardii

CuteAsMinnie said:


> No update yet on iPhone



Earlier this morning I went to the iPhone App store and manually refreshed the list of apps to update.  Then I saw the DMK update.  I don't know if all of Apple's servers are updated at the same time.  So it could be a delay in getting the updates propagated out.  I have had your problem before where other people have received the update and I haven't.


----------



## McCoy

Odd for those who the app is not yet available on iOS yet. Unlike Android, my understanding was always that once updates are released they are available to everyone. For those not updated on iOS yet, are you going into the App Store app, clicking on updates, and refreshing? I believe some people seem to wait for an update through the game itself, but that is certainly not the quickest way.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

CuteAsMinnie said:


> No update yet on iPhone



Mine wasn’t in the traditional spot, I had to search for the app in the app store and hit update from there


----------



## tasmith1993

Ughhhhhh and here I was excited after I bought Wall-E that my character collection was finally complete 
I definitely don’t have the gems to buy Flower any time soon, so I guess at least it’s permanent content.

I’m sitting at 410 gems, but who knows how they will have us earn the new incredibles stuff and if it will be time limited, and when the next event will be. 

Have a feeling I’m never going to collect all the characters, floats, rides, etc with all the gem costs. 

And don’t even get me started on that new land!! 
I have yet to unlock the land plot for 1,000,000 magic, let alone the new one. Maybe if I catch up on leveling my characters I can finally start saving up magic again


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> Also just noticed they changed Mrs. Incredible’s name to Elastigirl...
> 
> Thinking there will me a mini-event released with the movie centered around Jack-Jack. Someone earlier mentioned a legendary chest drop, I’m guessing an exorbitant amount of gems.



June 23rd is the opening of Pixar Pier - wonder if it will be connected to that and also include an overlay of California Screamin' to the Incredicoaster


----------



## hopemax

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Mine wasn’t in the traditional spot, I had to search for the app in the app store and hit update from there



Thanks for this.  It wasn't in my update list, even after manual refresh.  But if I went to the game page, directly, it had an update link.  

Usually, they "roll out" updates so the servers don't get overloaded with everyone updating at once.


----------



## fab1976

TheMaxRebo said:


> June 23rd is the opening of Pixar Pier - wonder if it will be connected to that and also include an overlay of California Screamin' to the Incredicoaster



More likely to coincide with the opening of Incredibles 2 on the 15th! So excited for that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fab1976 said:


> More likely to coincide with the opening of Incredibles 2 on the 15th! So excited for that.



That too ... June is definitely the month for Incredibles related content!


----------



## mikegood2

Oh how this game mocks me. Guess I’ll have to wait ‘til this evening to buy Flower since I’m currently sitting on 449 gems.


----------



## Mark Femia

Prediction (wishful thinking): If they are heading toward releasing/defeating Maleficent, maybe the long-awaited release of a water-themed area will happen, with Nemo and Mermaid, and maybe Ursula could be the new "keeper of the curse" - ??


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> Also just noticed they changed Mrs. Incredible’s name to Elastigirl...
> 
> Thinking there will me a mini-event released with the movie centered around Jack-Jack. Someone earlier mentioned a legendary chest drop, I’m guessing an exorbitant amount of gems.



There's also an Elastigirl costume in the costume shop now.  Says "coming soon" or something of that nature.


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> I decided to pay the gems for Flower. I may regret it later, but Flower is a fave of mine and has been since I was a little kid.
> 
> Also I hope it shows up as interest in the main storyline and not in timed events. I think the only character I’m missing now is Wall-E. And I do hope to get him some day.
> 
> Another Live Stream?  Didn't we just have one?



I'm going to wait for the live stream before I decide what to do about Flower.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Just noticed there is a bundle available that allows you to purchase Flower and 100 gems.  The price says 50% for the low cost of $9.99 USD.  So you can spend the 450 gems or pay money for Flower.


So if these imbecile interns are being truthful, then after five days the price for Flower jumps to twenty bucks??


----------



## supernova

Started the 24-hour curse clearing.  Someone wake me up when it's Friday...


----------



## hopemax

karmstr112 said:


> I'm going to wait for the live stream before I decide what to do about Flower.



Me too.  I have over 500 gems in my IOS game.  I could either buy Flower, when he's useful.  Or I'm considering just buying the last 2 parade slots, and hopefully earn gems faster.  Or just save them for the next event.  But I'm going to wait until Friday.


----------



## supernova

Is it just me, or are these damn interns just getting lazy now.  There was a time when they actually developed content to keep the game moving along and somewhat slightly passable as "interesting".  Now they simply pick a movie with three characters as permanent content, then then inflate the requirements for tokens and magic for land as a means for keeping playing occupied, rather than doing so by giving us additional decent content.  Clearing a curse used to be 500,000 on the high end.  So now it's clearing curses and welcoming characters as a quick way to burn through magic, and clearing land for two days as a way to kill time.  Friggin' ignoramuses.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Is it just me, or are these damn interns just getting lazy now.  There was a time when they actually developed content to keep the game moving along and somewhat slightly passable as "interesting".  Now they simply pick a movie with three characters as permanent content, then then inflate the requirements for tokens and magic for land as a means for keeping playing occupied, rather than doing so by giving us additional decent content.  Clearing a curse used to be 500,000 on the high end.  So now it's clearing curses and welcoming characters as a quick way to burn through magic, and clearing land for two days as a way to kill time.  Friggin' ignoramuses.



It's not just you.  I have no issue parting with 2M magic since I have so much but I would rather do it in a more interesting way.


----------



## Mattimation

Anyone else thinking this might actually be the end for DMK? I feel like, if they are indeed wrapping up the Maleficent story line, that could easily just be the "end" of the game. I know there's more land and a whole other section to unlock, but it wouldn't be the first time a game closes up shop before the full board is available. Disney Enchanted Tales shut down with characters in the middle of stories and I think only a third of the board available, and that was only a year ago. 

This could just be them introducing a new piece of game play - the Patch Notes say Maleficent might be responsible for some "missing dreams," so it might be some kind of nega-version of the wishes system - but I wouldn't be surprised if at the end they say "and once you beat her, congratulations you beat the game! It's done now!"

I would be VERY surprised though if the game decides to go the "Once Upon a Time" route and dispel the curse, only to find a different witch has placed the same curse on the same areas for only slightly different reasons. Yes I'd be super excited for a water world where Little Mermaid, Nemo, and PotC could really make sense, but at this point I'm kinda thinking we're never going to see what's really beyond that gate.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Anyone else thinking this might actually be the end for DMK? I feel like, if they are indeed wrapping up the Maleficent story line, that could easily just be the "end" of the game. I know there's more land and a whole other section to unlock, but it wouldn't be the first time a game closes up shop before the full board is available. Disney Enchanted Tales shut down with characters in the middle of stories and I think only a third of the board available, and that was only a year ago.
> 
> This could just be them introducing a new piece of game play - the Patch Notes say Maleficent might be responsible for some "missing dreams," so it might be some kind of nega-version of the wishes system - but I wouldn't be surprised if at the end they say "and once you beat her, congratulations you beat the game! It's done now!"
> 
> I would be VERY surprised though if the game decides to go the "Once Upon a Time" route and dispel the curse, only to find a different witch has placed the same curse on the same areas for only slightly different reasons. Yes I'd be super excited for a water world where Little Mermaid, Nemo, and PotC could really make sense, but at this point I'm kinda thinking we're never going to see what's really beyond that gate.


From the very beginning, I was convinced that we weren't going to see Frontierland.  So no, this wouldn't surprise me at all.  Although it wouldn't make sense to introduce Bambi as permsnent conteny and then to also abruptly end the game soon too.


----------



## mikegood2

OK, I know this is a very small compaint, but why's the Bambi characters tab located in the middle of the long scrolling lists of characters? Shouldn’t they be located on the top, where they’re easier to find?

Also decided to wait on welcoming Flower, who I’ll have enough gems to buy later tonight, until I find out what the livestream is going to be about next week.

I have a feeling that the next event is going to be for Incredibles 2. We already have Jack-Jack shown with a coming soon tab, they’ve changed Mrs. Incredibles name to Elastagirl and a new costume for her coming soon. Well actually the same costume, with a new logo and maybe change the costumes colors some. *So if they’re getting a new event, what else will they be adding?*

My wild prediction, during the livestream, they will mention that they have heard our complaints about the large footprint of some of the buildings and to show that they are listening, they are going to re-release all of the Incredible buildings for an event *BUT* with a drastically reduced footprint. So we can spend a month trying to get buildings that will replace the buildings that many of us already have! And as a bonus, we can spend gems on an Omnidroid City that’s half the size of the originals.  OK, I know my prediction is unlikely, but I still give it a 10% chance of happening.


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> From the very beginning, I was convinced that we weren't going to see Frontierland.  So no, this wouldn't surprise me at all.  Although it wouldn't make sense to introduce Bambi as permsnent conteny and then to also abruptly end the game soon too.



I’d say they’re doing that to distract us, like “oh sad the game we enjoy is ending, but at least we still have characters to work on!” Of course they are doing new things throughout this next month, with the new Incredibles content and whatever Maleficent is doing (just saw on Twitter she’s building a tower, so I bet it’s a time limited event where she takes over the hot air balloon spot until her defeat), but I’m guessing that’s it beyond that. They won’t have to release another update, with everything built into this one, and it will keep us busy for another month. I’m not sure theyd flat out shut it down, just stop updating it.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> From the very beginning, I was convinced that we weren't going to see Frontierland.  So no, this wouldn't surprise me at all.  Although it wouldn't make sense to introduce Bambi as permsnent conteny and then to also abruptly end the game soon too.



I feel the same way.  Disney tends to shut their games down early, before people are finished playing them and before all the lands ever open up.  Having said that, I think they are raking in $$$ with this one and will keep it going until it's no longer profitable.


----------



## supernova

I've been sitting on two gold chests and two platinum for a few months now.  Finally time to start opening these things.


----------



## Aces86

Pretty cool I can start on Bambi characters and still work on welcoming Peter Pan.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> OK, I know this is a very small compaint, but why's the Bambi characters tab located in the middle of the long scrolling lists of characters? Shouldn’t they be located on the top, where they’re easier to find?



The placement of the characters tab is appropriate for how far in the game you need to progress to unlock it.  Only limited time events get put at the top.


----------



## ISmellBeef

Aces86 said:


> Pretty cool I can start on Bambi characters and still work on welcoming Peter Pan.


I'm happy about it as I am way too behind even to welcome Wendy soon...


----------



## AJGolden1013

I decided to open the land, and I’m collecting tokens for thumper but I’m holding off on everything else until after the livestream on Friday. I want to be fully informed before I decide to level up a character or send them out on a task nay to dins out I need the character for something else.  In the mean time, time to try and rebuild the 2million magic I spent earlier


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I decided to open the land, and I’m collecting tokens for thumper but I’m holding off on everything else until after the livestream on Friday. I want to be fully informed before I decide to level up a character or send them out on a task nay to dins out I need the character for something else.  In the mean time, time to try and rebuild the 2million magic I spent earlier


I think you would be safe to level up a character or two, no?  Even a level 9 character would end before tomorrow.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> I think you would be safe to level up a character or two, no?  Even a level 9 character would end before tomorrow.



I am afraid of the cost of magic more than the time of leveling up th character.


----------



## supernova

Well, I decided to part with one each of my stored gold and platinum chests, just to test the waters.  Still have 11 hours and 36 minutes until the platinum is ready, but I received the Bambi float from my gold chest.  Of course, this was right after clearing a parade so I still have 6 hours before I can test it out.  But according to the tent, the float has possible rewards of 5 gems, a Thumper Hat or Clover, and 5,000 in magic... which means that it's going to cost a bit of magic to run.


----------



## Quellman

I like how the Frozen Pond sits right next to Zootpia Racetrack in my platinum chest rewards, both with 1% likelihood of collection. That's fine. Enjoy the darkness of a treasure chest as you'll never see the light of day.


----------



## go oilers go

supernova said:


> Well, I decided to part with one each of my stored gold and platinum chests, just to test the waters.  Still have 11 hours and 36 minutes until the platinum is ready, but I received the Bambi float from my gold chest.  Of course, this was right after clearing a parade so I still have 6 hours before I can test it out.  But according to the tent, the float has possible rewards of 5 gems, a Thumper Hat or Clover, and 5,000 in magic... which means that it's going to cost a bit of magic to run.


That happened to me too lol...ran my parades, checked my chests and got Bambi float, 8 hour wait


----------



## AJGolden1013

The extra land is now open and I believe I will be playing “squish squash” later today


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Well, I decided to part with one each of my stored gold and platinum chests, just to test the waters.  Still have 11 hours and 36 minutes until the platinum is ready, but I received the Bambi float from my gold chest.  Of course, this was right after clearing a parade so I still have 6 hours before I can test it out.  But according to the tent, the float has possible rewards of 5 gems, a Thumper Hat or Clover, and 5,000 in magic... which means that it's going to cost a bit of magic to run.



Lucky!  I opened a gold one this morning and got yet another swan fountain.  Grrrr.  I won't forget how you got Grumpy right away too.  My game isn't as kind as yours.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Lucky!  I opened a gold one this morning and got yet another swan fountain.  Grrrr.  I won't forget how you got Grumpy right away too.  My game isn't as kind as yours.


Let's see how the platinum chest does for me in a few hours...


----------



## fab1976

This may have been discussed somewhere in the many pages but what are the colours at the base of attractions supposed to signify? Purple is Tomorrowland, any other colour “coding” to the others? I tend to keep my themes together more than follow the colours but curious where the game feels things should be.


----------



## supernova

fab1976 said:


> This may have been discussed somewhere in the many pages but what are the colours at the base of attractions supposed to signify? Purple is Tomorrowland, any other colour “coding” to the others? I tend to keep my themes together more than follow the colours but curious where the game feels things should be.


When they first started the game, yes.  They envisioned attractions going into certain lands.  Since then they've introduced bases in three different shades of purple, two different shades of brown, and several blue bases.  Color scheme is out the window.


----------



## hopemax

So how are people doing on Thumper hats?  In one game I have 5 and the other only 3 .


----------



## wnwardii

hopemax said:


> So how are people doing on Thumper hats?  In one game I have 5 and the other only 3 .



I have 14/50 clover and 7/35 Thumper ear hats.  Until I can get Bambi, leveling Flower will be slow since Daisy is the only character that can get the "flower" for Flower.  And that is a 6 hour task every time.


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> So how are people doing on Thumper hats?  In one game I have 5 and the other only 3 .


11 clover and 4 ears for me. But I’m not surprised nor upset. I expected it to be similar if not identical to the Peter Pan addition. Just another cheap intern move


----------



## wnwardii

KPach525 said:


> I expected it to be similar if not identical to the Peter Pan addition.



So far, to me at least, it seems a lot easier getting the items for Thumper than it ever was for Peter Pan.  I do agree that like Peter Pan, the initial # of items needed is extremely high.  But usually after that to level up you don't require as many items.  But Peter Pan took way to long to finally get to level 10.  I had thought Shere Khan was difficult, but Peter Pan took the difficulty to the next level.  Granted I haven't welcomed Thumper yet, so he may end up being as bad as some of the others.


----------



## mmmears

I'm at 21 and 7.  I don't think the interns can tell the difference between exciting or interesting game play and plain grinding.


----------



## go oilers go

wnwardii said:


> So far, to me at least, it seems a lot easier getting the items for Thumper than it ever was for Peter Pan.  I do agree that like Peter Pan, the initial # of items needed is extremely high.  But usually after that to level up you don't require as many items.  But Peter Pan took way to long to finally get to level 10.  I had thought Shere Khan was difficult, but Peter Pan took the difficulty to the next level.  Granted I haven't welcomed Thumper yet, so he may end up being as bad as some of the others.


I'm still at level 8 for Peter Pan   No Grumpy and no Hook though, so it's a slow grind...


----------



## Sazzafraz

Once there's an update I see people on here in a rush to get it done and then be the first to complain there's nothing more to do.  When it's permanent content why the rush? I  see you're at it as if it was a timed event, I guess I don't see the point in the hurry and then to complain "what's next?"


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> So how are people doing on Thumper hats?  In one game I have 5 and the other only 3 .



10 leaves, 15 clover, and 6 hats

Yay progress


----------



## Aces86

Platinum chest gave me Minnie’s tea table. Ugh.


----------



## Chrisvee

Got the Frozen Ice Rink from a Platinum Chest!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Been catching up on the posts.  Congrats to those getting the Bambi float and Ice Rink.  My 2 gold chests gave me nothing.  Waiting until tomorrow's news to break open my 4 platinum.  The 1% chance does not give me much hope...but I'm a sucker and will keep my fingers crossed anyways.
And to all those speculating that the end is near...I really hope you are wrong.  I like this game and love the forum.  Hope it keeps going for a long long time.  
Good luck on token drops, mine have been hit or miss, with Thumper ears being a huge miss.


----------



## wingweaver84

Why would they end the game right after adding to the storyline?And furthermore,why should the game end just because Maleficent is added?Can't they continue development regardless?


----------



## fab1976

supernova said:


> When they first started the game, yes.  They envisioned attractions going into certain lands.  Since then they've introduced bases in three different shades of purple, two different shades of brown, and several blue bases.  Color scheme is out the window.


Thanks. I noticed Stitch’s Great Escape has the purple Tomorrowland base so it made me wonder.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Been catching up on the posts.  Congrats to those getting the Bambi float and Ice Rink.  My 2 gold chests gave me nothing.  Waiting until tomorrow's news to break open my 4 platinum.  The 1% chance does not give me much hope...but I'm a sucker and will keep my fingers crossed anyways.
> And to all those speculating that the end is near...I really hope you are wrong.  I like this game and love the forum.  Hope it keeps going for a long long time.
> Good luck on token drops, mine have been hit or miss, with Thumper ears being a huge miss.



I join you in keeping hope alive and continuing the game


----------



## xthebowdenx

I’m at 11/20/14 for thumper. It’s so far going much better than Peter Pan. But I haven’t but the bullet to get Flower yet. Want to see what is on the live stream before I drop 450 gems.


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> Platinum chest gave me Minnie’s tea table. Ugh.



I'll see your tea table and raise you a sushi stand.


----------



## AlohaBerry

KPach525 said:


> Also just noticed they changed Mrs. Incredible’s name to Elastigirl.../QUOTE]
> 
> About time!


----------



## mikegood2

Currently 15/20/7 for Thumper.

Decided to hold of getting Flower until I find out what today’s live stream is for. No point in wasting all my gems for a permanent like Flower, before I find out if I need the gems for a timed event.


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> Once there's an update I see people on here in a rush to get it done and then be the first to complain there's nothing more to do.  When it's permanent content why the rush? I  see you're at it as if it was a timed event, I guess I don't see the point in the hurry and then to complain "what's next?"


Not to mention that everyone was b|tching that they didn't want a timed event in the first place.


----------



## supernova

So for the first time ever, I thought to hit up the Google Play store and read what was supposed to be included with this update.  Here's what the Gameloft interns wrote:

*WHAT'S NEW
A TRIP TO THE MEADOW
Bambi and Thumper plan to meet in the meadow, but oh "deer" -- where is Bambi?  Help Thumper find Bambi, and welcome their other forest friends from this endearing Disney classic.*
(if by "friend*s*" they mean Flower, then I guess we'll all be getting multiple Flowers).

*INCREDIBLE NEW QUESTS
Help Jack-Jack reunite with his family, The Incredibles!*

*MALEFICENT'S NEW CURSE
Maleficent returns!  What new wave of evil is she planning for the Kingdom?*
(I guess this is what today's Live Stream is going to be all about.  Perhaps concerns of the game coming to an end were premature?)


----------



## supernova

Thumper update:

15/20 leaves
23/50 clovers
7/35 hats

Platinum chest gave me one of those stupid flag things.  But right after that I found another platinum chest, so that's on the pedestal.  Plus I have one more in reserve.  Looking forward to three new flags adorning my kingdom.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm at 21 and 7.  I don't think the interns can tell the difference between exciting or interesting game play and plain grinding.


Pretty painful when you think that at one time, they had a pretty good vision.  Now that's all gone away and we're left with draining repetition.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Thumper update:
> 
> 15/20 leaves
> 23/50 clovers
> 7/35 hats
> 
> Platinum chest gave me one of those stupid flag things.  But right after that I found another platinum chest, so that's on the pedestal.  Plus I have one more in reserve.  Looking forward to three new flags adorning my kingdom.



You’re so lucky with platinum chests! I hardly ever find them. Mostly stupid bronze ones.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> You’re so lucky with platinum chests! I hardly ever find them. Mostly stupid bronze ones.


Trust me, I get my share of bronze and silver chests.  This past time though, I got a platinum and gold chest in one gathering.


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> *MALEFICENT'S NEW CURSE
> Maleficent returns!  What new wave of evil is she planning for the Kingdom?*
> (I guess this is what today's Live Stream is going to be all about.  Perhaps concerns of the game coming to an end were premature?)



Yeah, I saw that in the patch notes and I still think it could mean anything, including "The End." It would probably make more sense as a simple distraction though, like they give us this Maleficent thingy to keep us thinking the story's progressing even though we're still ways away from the curse on Adventureland being lifted.


----------



## KPach525

Sazzafraz said:


> Once there's an update I see people on here in a rush to get it done and then be the first to complain there's nothing more to do.  When it's permanent content why the rush? I  see you're at it as if it was a timed event, I guess I don't see the point in the hurry and then to complain "what's next?"


I’m absolutely in no rush. Actually backed off to only checking in once/twice per day. This is my favorite time to play.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I checked my game and it says we have a new EVENT in 3 days and 21 hours.  So we got main storyline AND an event?  Really?


----------



## ISmellBeef

I don't have anyone from the Incredibles though?


----------



## Aces86

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I checked my game and it says we have a new EVENT in 3 days and 21 hours.  So we got main storyline AND an event?  Really?



A new event?! Ughhhhh already


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Yeah, I saw that in the patch notes and I still think it could mean anything, including "The End." It would probably make more sense as a simple distraction though, like they give us this Maleficent thingy to keep us thinking the story's progressing even though we're still ways away from the curse on Adventureland being lifted.


I'm still shocked the bothered giving us Frontierland before Fantasyland's areas were all uncursed.  At best, we're still 5 cursed areas away from having to open Adventureland.  Perhaps a few more, depending on how they choose to segment some of those blocks.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I checked my game and it says we have a new EVENT in 3 days and 21 hours.  So we got main storyline AND an event?  Really?





Aces86 said:


> A new event?! Ughhhhh already


I would imagine it's the Jack-Jack storyline.  I hope they wouldn't make Maleficent's curse thing an event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

found a gold chest and was rewarded with a ... Pirate mast statue thing *whomp, whomp*

Do see on the calendar that a platinum chest is coming on the 10tha and Sapphire one on the 15th.  Also my current streak reward is a gold chest, so hopefully I get something good from one of these

Up to 22/23/11 for Thumper, and only two flowers away from being able to level up Flower which should help with the thmper hats


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Is anyone watching the livestream? I can’t get it to play on my phone but a response in the comments says even more land is getting released


----------



## JamesGarvey

well that was super light on details. Hell, they had Jack Jack right on the screen and didnt even mention him.


----------



## KPach525

Oh dear lord help us.


----------



## KPach525

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Is anyone watching the livestream? I can’t get it to play on my phone but a response in the comments says even more land is getting released


No land. Just a super crazy confusing event with thousands of possibilities to get tokens to refresh characters to get tokens in order to buy tokens to get Jack-Jack.

Did I mention tokens?


----------



## JamesGarvey

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Is anyone watching the livestream? I can’t get it to play on my phone but a response in the comments says even more land is getting released



People in the comments are morons, I saw multiple people ask when the Bambi event is starting. Not an event and its already happened. The plot behind small world is the only new land.


----------



## Mattimation

This seems...complicated. But, at least there's kind of a bonus for people who started playing early, since the emphasis is on characters from the first three events.

Not super pleased with how we'll have to buy 60 individual tokens just to welcome Jack-Jack, and how Maleficent won't actually be welcomed into the park after the event. Seems like busy work.


----------



## ISmellBeef

Mattimation said:


> This seems...complicated. But, at least there's kind of a bonus for people who started playing early, since the emphasis is on characters from the first three events.
> 
> Not super pleased with how we'll have to buy 60 individual tokens just to welcome Jack-Jack, and how Maleficent won't actually be welcomed into the park after the event. Seems like busy work.


so basically nothing for the newer players haha


----------



## AJGolden1013

I"m kind of excited about this event!  I feel like this is an achievable thing and an interesting way to get a new character and if you DON'T have SOME characters, you'll be able to get them this go round, just with event currency,  I like this.

I found it interesting that they mentioned you had to be online for this event.  I don't understand that, but maybe one of you younger people who understand all this online offline play can explain it to me better.

So overall, in theory, I like this!  A LOT!!!!  IN THEORY!  Ask me again a day after playing how I feel about it, but right now.  This is creative and I like it.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Ok so we have:

Maleficent cursing attractions that you must tap to uncurse, this will yield Event Currency and they cannot collect normally until uncursed
There are chapter tasks that appear to involve at least one character from multiple character groups (micley and friends, toy story, etc etc) these are group tasks and these characters will be unavailable to send again until they have been refreshed, either by a 1 per day button for everyone OR a refresh token that drops via event tasks


----------



## JamesGarvey

there are 3 chapters (gonna guess and say 1 week a piece) that have featured characters week 1 is Jack, 2 is Anna, 3 is Mrs. Incredible. These characters will NOT tire after the group task mentioned above, there also appears to be a method to unlock these characters if you dont have them but they did no description of how you do that.


----------



## Mattimation

JamesGarvey said:


> there are 3 chapters (gonna guess and say 1 week a piece) that have featured characters week 1 is Jack, 2 is Anna, 3 is Mrs. Incredible. These characters will NOT tire after the group task mentioned above, there also appears to be a method to unlock these characters if you dont have them but they did no description of how you do that.



They showed that you are able to buy them with event currency.


----------



## lmmatooki

Live stream! EVENT WILL START NEXT WEEK. 

Maleficent found her way back into the park and is trying to turn the kingdom into where nightmares come true. 

Maleficent has a tower and certain buildings have a curse on them, tap them to get rid of the curses and you cannot collect from buildings when they are cursed. You get currency from the cursed buildings. (Maleficent EC)
  

You send multiple characters to try to beat Maleficent. There are challenge quests. 
  

Jack Jack is the main character that you try to unlock by buying tokens from the Event Shop. Using EC currency throughout the event. 
Jack Skellington is a special character for this event. He is for Chapter 1. Anna is Chapter 2. Mrs. Incredible is for Chapter 3.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

got it to work on my ipad....this seems like a drastic deviation from previous gameplay....with absolutely no reason to be rolled out now. very confused, very skeptical.


----------



## KPach525

ISmellBeef said:


> so basically nothing for the newer players haha


Not necessarily. There are 3 event characters (Jack Skellington, Anna, and Mrs. Incredible) that can be purchase with Maleficant Tokens which are earned freely through gameplay.


----------



## lmmatooki

You can only send characters on the challenge quest one time before they become tired. You will have to pay for refresh items to free them or you can get a refresh now button that is available once a day that will refresh all characters. You can get refresh tokens by: 1. a quest that will drop the token 2. or activities that drop the token. 
   

Jack Skellington does NOT get "tired" at all. Each chapter has a featured character like Jack. 

You get rewards through the progress of chapters. There is a new leaderboard per chapter. YOU HAVE TO BE ONLINE TO BE ABLE TO PLAY THROUGH THIS EVENT. 
  

The more characters you send = the more points/coins you get. The higher the level the character = the more points/coins you get. 

FAQ will be within the game as usual and there will be one on Facebook as well. 

For this event, you WILL NOT be able to welcome Maleficent in the park.


----------



## JamesGarvey

So earn 4000 EC in chapter one, buy all Jack Jack Bottles, earn 8000, buy second Jack Jack token (which appear to be flash cards) in chapter 2, earn 11,000 in chapter 3 to buy the incredibles ear hats plus another 3000 to Welcome Jack Jack


----------



## mikegood2

Well this sounds confusing! Guess I’ll have to watch the livestream when I get home tonight.


----------



## hopemax

So in addition to getting Jack Jack, this is a way to get a few characters and buildings from previous events without having to gamble gems/real money on Legendary Chests?  I'm not missing anything, but I think that it is a positive thing to introduce ways of completing the game without a cash grab.

The rest we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I didn't watch the livestream,  but it sounds like the interns are mixing it up a bit.  Must be the be the new batch of summer interns.  Well, I for one, think it's great.  Something a little different sounds good to me.  And...most of alll...the game is still going.    Sounds like a win win to me.  Thx for all the livestream updates everyone.


----------



## luther10

Oh boy, this event sounds even more time and energy consuming than previous events...   And I was expecting something simple and easy like that Minnie poker dots event....


----------



## JamesGarvey

Its like the Pooh and Stitch welcomes, but instead of grinding token drops stage by stage, it will be grinding event currency via a group task to buy tokens.

Also, if i was someone who dropped real money to get any of those chapter featured characters, I'd be real mad at being able to buy them with just a relatively small amount of event currency.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I didn't watch the livestream,  but it sounds like the interns are mixing it up a bit.  Must be the be the new batch of summer interns.  Well, I for one, think it's great.  Something a little different sounds good to me.  And...most of alll...the game is still going.    Sounds like a win win to me.  Thx for all the livestream updates everyone.



The skeptic in me is worried, but I will reserve judgment until we see how it goes.  I am glad to see them trying something new and a bit more creative even if it does sounds awfully complicated.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> The skeptic in me is worried, but I will reserve judgment until we see how it goes.  I am glad to see them trying something new and a bit more creative even if it does sounds awfully complicated.


I, for one, appreciate your pessimistic attitude.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

JamesGarvey said:


> Its like the Pooh and Stitch welcomes, but instead of grinding token drops stage by stage, it will be grinding event currency via a group task to buy tokens.
> 
> Also, if i was someone who dropped real money to get any of those chapter featured characters, I'd be real mad at being able to buy them with just a relatively small amount of event currency.



I don’t think Jack Skellington, Anna, or Mrs. Incredible were ever gem purchased characters, just time limited event releases. Can anyone confirm that I’m remembering that correctly?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I, for one, appreciate your pessimistic attitude.



Thanks.  I was expecting to get slammed.  Still, nice to see they are trying to come up with some new ideas to keep the game fresh.  I hope this is a good one...


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> The skeptic in me is worried, but I will reserve judgment until we see how it goes.  I am glad to see them trying something new and a bit more creative even if it does sounds awfully complicated.



I understand your confusion!  As I have a mild form of dyslexia, I had to watch the live stream at least five times to figure out what they were talking about.  So I'm going to put out my take on how it works, after watching the video so many times and hopefully this will help someone else.

There are 2 ways to earn EC:
1 - Maleficent has cursed the building, tap the buildings to remove the curse and you will gain EC.  Once the curse is lifted, you can then collect the magic said building provides.
2 - Challenges:  Our job is to send the characters off in groups to battle Maleficent and the curse.  When you send them off and they finish said battle you collect EC.  

The Battles (they call it challenges):

Based on the video you can send up to 4 characters to battle Maleficent and it APPEARS that the battles will be 2 hours.  Once the battle has been completed the characters will need to REST and you WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THEM AGAIN - UNLESS......
Option A - you help them recover by feeding them, what looks like hot cocoa and marshmallow.  You are given 2 for free.  You can gain more recovery treats based on tasks in the game (like when we collect token for characters it seems)
Option B - there is a REFRESH button and that can be pressed ONCE per DAY (my own opinion - PAY ATTENTION to the TIME if you're doing to do a big group refresh so you know when it'll be available again - just my opinion)
Option C - There is a feature character and character group (they didn't discuss the group aspect)  The feature CHARACTER DOES NOT REQUIRE a REST period.  Which means if you happen to run out of characters to send off, you can still send off the feature character to get points and EC.  They mentioned that the higher level up the characters are, the more POINTS and EC you can gain.

Each battle will also get you POINTS as well as EC.  The points are for bonus rewards along the way and the system works very much like the mini events we've seen in the past X-amount of Points will get you a prize and it appears that each prize for the chapter 1 quests are all EC so that's good for us.

It appears that the point of this entire thing is to get Jack Jack from the Incredibles and we are "buying" his tokens with EC.  (I like this option.  work hard, get the EC, get the tokens, get the character - again just my opinion).

I hope this clarifies some things for anyone like me who found it confusing and had to watch it several times over to get it.  I really am excited about this event.  I hope I'm not proven wrong.


----------



## JamesGarvey

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I don’t think Jack Skellington, Anna, or Mrs. Incredible were ever gem purchased characters, just time limited event releases. Can anyone confirm that I’m remembering that correctly?



Was referring to Legendary chests


----------



## mmmears

Thanks, AJGolden.  I appreciate you sharing what you learned!


----------



## karmstr112

AJGolden1013 said:


> I understand your confusion!  As I have a mild form of dyslexia, I had to watch the live stream at least five times to figure out what they were talking about.  So I'm going to put out my take on how it works, after watching the video so many times and hopefully this will help someone else.
> 
> There are 2 ways to earn EC:
> 1 - Maleficent has cursed the building, tap the buildings to remove the curse and you will gain EC.  Once the curse is lifted, you can then collect the magic said building provides.
> 2 - Challenges:  Our job is to send the characters off in groups to battle Maleficent and the curse.  When you send them off and they finish said battle you collect EC.
> 
> The Battles (they call it challenges):
> 
> Based on the video you can send up to 4 characters to battle Maleficent and it APPEARS that the battles will be 2 hours.  Once the battle has been completed the characters will need to REST and you WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THEM AGAIN - UNLESS......
> Option A - you help them recover by feeding them, what looks like hot cocoa and marshmallow.  You are given 2 for free.  You can gain more recovery treats based on tasks in the game (like when we collect token for characters it seems)
> Option B - there is a REFRESH button and that can be pressed ONCE per DAY (my own opinion - PAY ATTENTION to the TIME if you're doing to do a big group refresh so you know when it'll be available again - just my opinion)
> Option C - There is a feature character and character group (they didn't discuss the group aspect)  The feature CHARACTER DOES NOT REQUIRE a REST period.  Which means if you happen to run out of characters to send off, you can still send off the feature character to get points and EC.  They mentioned that the higher level up the characters are, the more POINTS and EC you can gain.
> 
> Each battle will also get you POINTS as well as EC.  The points are for bonus rewards along the way and the system works very much like the mini events we've seen in the past X-amount of Points will get you a prize and it appears that each prize for the chapter 1 quests are all EC so that's good for us.
> 
> It appears that the point of this entire thing is to get Jack Jack from the Incredibles and we are "buying" his tokens with EC.  (I like this option.  work hard, get the EC, get the tokens, get the character - again just my opinion).
> 
> I hope this clarifies some things for anyone like me who found it confusing and had to watch it several times over to get it.  I really am excited about this event.  I hope I'm not proven wrong.



Thanks for clarifying, I was totally confused reading all the comments. Did they mention how long we have for the Maleficent event?


----------



## JamesGarvey

There should be a countdown visible on your app now, starts in 3+ days, the timer in the clip they showed was 21+


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I, for one, appreciate your pessimistic attitude.


Uh oh...you might becoming predictable.  I totally knew your reply was coming!!!


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> I understand your confusion!  As I have a mild form of dyslexia, I had to watch the live stream at least five times to figure out what they were talking about.  So I'm going to put out my take on how it works, after watching the video so many times and hopefully this will help someone else.
> 
> There are 2 ways to earn EC:
> 1 - Maleficent has cursed the building, tap the buildings to remove the curse and you will gain EC.  Once the curse is lifted, you can then collect the magic said building provides.
> 2 - Challenges:  Our job is to send the characters off in groups to battle Maleficent and the curse.  When you send them off and they finish said battle you collect EC.
> 
> The Battles (they call it challenges):
> 
> Based on the video you can send up to 4 characters to battle Maleficent and it APPEARS that the battles will be 2 hours.  Once the battle has been completed the characters will need to REST and you WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THEM AGAIN - UNLESS......
> Option A - you help them recover by feeding them, what looks like hot cocoa and marshmallow.  You are given 2 for free.  You can gain more recovery treats based on tasks in the game (like when we collect token for characters it seems)
> Option B - there is a REFRESH button and that can be pressed ONCE per DAY (my own opinion - PAY ATTENTION to the TIME if you're doing to do a big group refresh so you know when it'll be available again - just my opinion)
> Option C - There is a feature character and character group (they didn't discuss the group aspect)  The feature CHARACTER DOES NOT REQUIRE a REST period.  Which means if you happen to run out of characters to send off, you can still send off the feature character to get points and EC.  They mentioned that the higher level up the characters are, the more POINTS and EC you can gain.
> 
> Each battle will also get you POINTS as well as EC.  The points are for bonus rewards along the way and the system works very much like the mini events we've seen in the past X-amount of Points will get you a prize and it appears that each prize for the chapter 1 quests are all EC so that's good for us.
> 
> It appears that the point of this entire thing is to get Jack Jack from the Incredibles and we are "buying" his tokens with EC.  (I like this option.  work hard, get the EC, get the tokens, get the character - again just my opinion).
> 
> I hope this clarifies some things for anyone like me who found it confusing and had to watch it several times over to get it.  I really am excited about this event.  I hope I'm not proven wrong.



Thanks, and yes your post helps a lot. That said I’m still confused Hopefully it all makes sense after the first days over.

Haven’t had the time to watch it yet, how dare work get in the way of me playing games . Hopefully will get to it tonight or tomorrow.

Two questions I hope someone can answer.

1) If Maleficent curses buildings, that need to be taped on to remove the curse, does that mean we have to scroll thru our entire kingdom multiple times a day to find those buildings?

2) It look like Jack Jack isn’t going to cost gems right? Other than speeding things up, will gems be required? I’m trying to decide if it’s safe for me to spend all my gems on Flower, do you guys think I’m safe doing it?


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> 1) If Maleficent curses buildings, that need to be taped on to remove the curse, does that mean we have to scroll thru our kingdoms multiple times a day to find those buildings?
> 
> 2) It doesnt look like Jack Jack is going to cost gems right? Other than speeding things up, will gems be required? I’m trying to decide if it’s safe for me to spend all my gems on Flower, do you guys think I’m safe doing it?



There's no current indication of what will make buildings cursed, but given that the more you log in, the more those splash ads pop up, the more money GameLoft lands, so probably

Doesnt appear that way, just EC->tokens-> Jack Jack,


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I understand your confusion!  As I have a mild form of dyslexia, I had to watch the live stream at least five times to figure out what they were talking about.  So I'm going to put out my take on how it works, after watching the video so many times and hopefully this will help someone else.
> 
> There are 2 ways to earn EC:
> 1 - Maleficent has cursed the building, tap the buildings to remove the curse and you will gain EC.  Once the curse is lifted, you can then collect the magic said building provides.
> 2 - Challenges:  Our job is to send the characters off in groups to battle Maleficent and the curse.  When you send them off and they finish said battle you collect EC.
> 
> The Battles (they call it challenges):
> 
> Based on the video you can send up to 4 characters to battle Maleficent and it APPEARS that the battles will be 2 hours.  Once the battle has been completed the characters will need to REST and you WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THEM AGAIN - UNLESS......
> Option A - you help them recover by feeding them, what looks like hot cocoa and marshmallow.  You are given 2 for free.  You can gain more recovery treats based on tasks in the game (like when we collect token for characters it seems)
> Option B - there is a REFRESH button and that can be pressed ONCE per DAY (my own opinion - PAY ATTENTION to the TIME if you're doing to do a big group refresh so you know when it'll be available again - just my opinion)
> Option C - There is a feature character and character group (they didn't discuss the group aspect)  The feature CHARACTER DOES NOT REQUIRE a REST period.  Which means if you happen to run out of characters to send off, you can still send off the feature character to get points and EC.  They mentioned that the higher level up the characters are, the more POINTS and EC you can gain.
> 
> Each battle will also get you POINTS as well as EC.  The points are for bonus rewards along the way and the system works very much like the mini events we've seen in the past X-amount of Points will get you a prize and it appears that each prize for the chapter 1 quests are all EC so that's good for us.
> 
> It appears that the point of this entire thing is to get Jack Jack from the Incredibles and we are "buying" his tokens with EC.  (I like this option.  work hard, get the EC, get the tokens, get the character - again just my opinion).
> 
> I hope this clarifies some things for anyone like me who found it confusing and had to watch it several times over to get it.  I really am excited about this event.  I hope I'm not proven wrong.


Thank you for your post.  It seemed a little confusing, but I think I have a handle on it now.  If a attraction is cursed, do you only receive EC for tapping on it or do you still receive the normal magic too?  That last teeny tiny bit of  land (but happy to get it) was really expensive.  Must be equivalent to DMK beach front real estate.    I try to keep my magic above 5 mil just in case.  So I've got some magic collecting to do.


----------



## hopemax

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I don’t think Jack Skellington, Anna, or Mrs. Incredible were ever gem purchased characters, just time limited event releases. Can anyone confirm that I’m remembering that correctly?



They were limited time release, but after the event ended you could get them buy purchasing the appropriate Legendary chest (when available) for 60 gems each and now we have a $9.99 option and then hoping you got something useful and not a decoration.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks, and yes your post helps a lot. That said I’m still confused Hopefully it all makes sense after the first days over.
> Haven’t had the time to watch it yet, how dare work get in the way of me playing games . Hopefully will get to it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Two questions I hope someone can answer.
> 
> 1) If Maleficent curses buildings, that need to be taped on to remove the curse, does that mean we have to scroll thru our entire kingdom multiple times a day to find those buildings?
> 
> 2) It look like Jack Jack isn’t going to cost gems right? Other than speeding things up, will gems be required? I’m trying to decide if it’s safe for me to spend all my gems on Flower, do you guys think I’m safe doing it?



Question One - YES!!!  Scroll through the ENTIRE kingdom.  Watching the livestream on the FB page you can see Will do it.  There's a cursed building, he clicks it twice, gets EC, and then he's able to collect the magic of the building as usual

Question Two - NO GEMS!!!  Jack Jack is all through EC, even the three characters in the chapters if you don't have them and you need them, they are EC too, which I think is fabulous!!!  I personally don't have Flower yet, and I get ALL the characters, even the gems, but as Flower is permanent content, I'm not rushing to get him.  But this is an Event with NO GEMS!!! 

In my opinion EVERYONE who plays this game, needs to get behind this event, because maybe we can convince them to do ALL character sets like this, ALL EC, NO GEMS!  It's would AMAZING!  I know it won't happen, but a girl can dream!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thank you for your post.  It seemed a little confusing, but I think I have a handle on it now.  If a attraction is cursed, do you only receive EC for tapping on it or do you still receive the normal magic too?  That last teeny tiny bit of  land (but happy to get it) was really expensive.  Must be equivalent to DMK beach front real estate.    I try to keep my magic above 5 mil just in case.  So I've got some magic collecting to do.



Yes you get BOTH.  Click on the cursed building and collect the EC, once the curse is gone, you'll see the little magic bubble above the building as normal.  You just can't get that until the curse is lifted on said building.


----------



## Windwaker4444

One more...any hints that the calendar will offer daily tokens or extra  refreshes?


----------



## Aces86

Thanks for all the comments summarizing the event... sounds slightly confusing but I think I get the jist of it. 

However I have zero incredible characters so jack jack is not that exciting for me. Started playing right after BatB.... spent real money to get them (one of my fav Disney movies) and the nightmare crew (Halloween is my fav holiday, love that movie lol )  so the two sets I’m missing are Mulan and incredibles.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I have an EDIT!!!!!!!!!

For the Battles:

It's not a limit on the number of characters to be sending out!  You can choose more than one, from each of the sections they give you.  Depending on how easily you can get the recovery treats, you might be able to send EVERY ONE out ALL AT THE SAME TIME for the battles, which is kind of cool, because that increases your point and EC reward, so that's maybe a nice thing.

I start school the day before this event AND a part time job, so I hope I'm able to do well in this event.

They really didn't lay out their explanation very well I don't think.  I"m still learning, clearly!

ALSO PLEASE HELP!!!  If you go back to the livestream video, around 13:34 they talk about the online and offline play.  Someone explain that to me?  I'm so confused by that!


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I understand your confusion!  As I have a mild form of dyslexia, I had to watch the live stream at least five times to figure out what they were talking about.  So I'm going to put out my take on how it works, after watching the video so many times and hopefully this will help someone else.
> 
> There are 2 ways to earn EC:
> 1 - Maleficent has cursed the building, tap the buildings to remove the curse and you will gain EC.  Once the curse is lifted, you can then collect the magic said building provides.
> 2 - Challenges:  Our job is to send the characters off in groups to battle Maleficent and the curse.  When you send them off and they finish said battle you collect EC.
> 
> The Battles (they call it challenges):
> 
> Based on the video you can send up to 4 characters to battle Maleficent and it APPEARS that the battles will be 2 hours.  Once the battle has been completed the characters will need to REST and you WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THEM AGAIN - UNLESS......
> Option A - you help them recover by feeding them, what looks like hot cocoa and marshmallow.  You are given 2 for free.  You can gain more recovery treats based on tasks in the game (like when we collect token for characters it seems)
> Option B - there is a REFRESH button and that can be pressed ONCE per DAY (my own opinion - PAY ATTENTION to the TIME if you're doing to do a big group refresh so you know when it'll be available again - just my opinion)
> Option C - There is a feature character and character group (they didn't discuss the group aspect)  The feature CHARACTER DOES NOT REQUIRE a REST period.  Which means if you happen to run out of characters to send off, you can still send off the feature character to get points and EC.  They mentioned that the higher level up the characters are, the more POINTS and EC you can gain.
> 
> Each battle will also get you POINTS as well as EC.  The points are for bonus rewards along the way and the system works very much like the mini events we've seen in the past X-amount of Points will get you a prize and it appears that each prize for the chapter 1 quests are all EC so that's good for us.


Ok, when the hell did this game turn into some sort of lameass Dungeons and Dragons thing?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks to all for trying to explain how the new event will work - having read them and then watch the video I think helped it make more sense

I get I am an optimist but I am cautiously optimistic this could be a fun event - I like how it resets sort of each weeke and seems like decent stuff to earn even outside of the leaderboard.  Happy doesn’t seem like you need gems like for other event premium characters


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have an EDIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For the Battles:
> 
> It's not a limit on the number of characters to be sending out!  You can choose more than one, from each of the sections they give you.  Depending on how easily you can get the recovery treats, you might be able to send EVERY ONE out ALL AT THE SAME TIME for the battles, which is kind of cool, because that increases your point and EC reward, so that's maybe a nice thing.
> 
> I start school the day before this event AND a part time job, so I hope I'm able to do well in this event.
> 
> They really didn't lay out their explanation very well I don't think.  I"m still learning, clearly!
> 
> ALSO PLEASE HELP!!!  If you go back to the livestream video, around 13:34 they talk about the online and offline play.  Someone explain that to me?  I'm so confused by that!



Wait, is that true?  So I can send out Mickey and Minnie and Daisy at the same time?  It thought it was just one per category at a time but then you can use another for the next battle so then use them all up before doing the daily “refresh”


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Question One - YES!!!  Scroll through the ENTIRE kingdom.  Watching the livestream on the FB page you can see Will do it.  There's a cursed building, he clicks it twice, gets EC, and then he's able to collect the magic of the building as usual
> 
> Question Two - NO GEMS!!!  Jack Jack is all through EC, even the three characters in the chapters if you don't have them and you need them, they are EC too, which I think is fabulous!!!  I personally don't have Flower yet, and I get ALL the characters, even the gems, but as Flower is permanent content, I'm not rushing to get him.  But this is an Event with NO GEMS!!!
> 
> In my opinion EVERYONE who plays this game, needs to get behind this event, because maybe we can convince them to do ALL character sets like this, ALL EC, NO GEMS!  It's would AMAZING!  I know it won't happen, but a girl can dream!



Thanks!

Not really a fan of having to scroll thru the kingdom all the time (maybe) but I guess it’s better than having to find items that like to hide behind buildings. Do like the fact it doesn’t cost gems. Will watch the video later tonight and probably use my gems on Flower. Not really in a rush, but is the only character I’m missing.

I think I’m also optimistic about this event. Got to give them credit for trying something different. Was getting tired and losing interest of the rinse and repeat event approach.


----------



## 10CJ

Not thrilled that you need to be online for the entire event. I am typically play offline when I am not at home. 

Overalll it sound interesting though. I may need to try and watch the livestream just to get a better idea of it all.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Might finally bite the bullet and use this itunes card to get Flower, Maximus, Louie and Wall-e. Fill out some character groups.


----------



## mara512

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have an EDIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For the Battles:
> 
> It's not a limit on the number of characters to be sending out!  You can choose more than one, from each of the sections they give you.  Depending on how easily you can get the recovery treats, you might be able to send EVERY ONE out ALL AT THE SAME TIME for the battles, which is kind of cool, because that increases your point and EC reward, so that's maybe a nice thing.
> 
> I start school the day before this event AND a part time job, so I hope I'm able to do well in this event.
> 
> They really didn't lay out their explanation very well I don't think.  I"m still learning, clearly!
> 
> ALSO PLEASE HELP!!!  If you go back to the livestream video, around 13:34 they talk about the online and offline play.  Someone explain that to me?  I'm so confused by that!




I have played offline when no connection available.  The only thing I noticed was I could not get my daily reward.  When back where internet available I had to make sure I chose the device backup and not the web backup to continue playing.  Then the device backup does sync to the web backup.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Mattimation

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have an EDIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For the Battles:
> 
> It's not a limit on the number of characters to be sending out!  You can choose more than one, from each of the sections they give you.  Depending on how easily you can get the recovery treats, you might be able to send EVERY ONE out ALL AT THE SAME TIME for the battles, which is kind of cool, because that increases your point and EC reward, so that's maybe a nice thing.
> 
> I start school the day before this event AND a part time job, so I hope I'm able to do well in this event.
> 
> They really didn't lay out their explanation very well I don'tALSO PLEASE HELP!!!  If you go back to the livestream video, around 13:34 they talk about the online and offline play.  Someone explain that to me?  I'm so confused by that!



To progress through this event, you need to be online. No airplane mode or turning off wifi. If you do get disconnected though, it won't erase your progress, you just won't be able to go any farther until you're back online.

As for characters fighting Maleficent, it did look like you can only send one at a time from each IP, except for the featured one which can be any character + the featured character. So, there is a limit of 5 characters fighting at a time (One Mickey & Friends, One Toy Story, One Cinderella, One NBC & Jack/One Frozen + Anna/One Incredibles + Elastigirl). The only downside I see to this is that Mickey & Toy Story have SO MANY characters but Cinderella only has 3, so it's going to get uneven very quickly.


----------



## mmmears

I still think that gems will come into play in this game.  Just wait.  There will be many people who just don't have quite enough of whatever's needed to get the characters.  Just a hunch.

I find the "needing to online" thing annoying, but I think it's better in the sense that people won't be able to cheat to the top of the leaderboards.


----------



## Ariel0111

Sorry if this has been asked before, i started after the Mulan event which means i dont have the incredibles or frozen characters. Does that mean i cant play? Thanks


----------



## JamesGarvey

Ariel0111 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, i started after the Mulan event which means i dont have the incredibles or frozen characters. Does that mean i cant play? Thanks



You'll be able to participate with other characters, but it will be noticeably more difficult while missing key characters. On the upside, it looks like you will be able to acquire Jack, Ana and Mrs. Incredible during the event for just event currency.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

As a newer player - started after BatB event - I am super excited about this event!  I have only spent $2.99 on this game so far - bought Dopey as I was going on vacation and hoped he would help me finish the SW event, but alas I failed to finish the Evil Queen in time (and of course never got Grumpy).  This will be a chance for me to get Jack, Anna, and Elastigirl at a very reasonable price - and without gambling away my precious gems!  I haven't bought any of the Legendary chests - the gamble just isn't worth it.  So it's all up to the freebie ones they gave away a few times, and those haven't gotten me anything useful (I think I got the palace from Mulan, and the BatB parade float).  I lack all characters from Incredibles, BatB, Mulan, NBC, and Frozen.

Of course I now have the fear that I'll buy Jack from their "shop" and then discover that I can't ever level him up because at least one of his tokens requires a character from the set that I don't have.

Tokens - since we're not relying on dropped tokens for any characters during this event, I can actually focus on leveling up my characters during the event!  I have so many characters that aren't leveled up all the way as I tend to be very bad at playing often enough between events to get much of this done and tend not to level up during events in order to avoid those tokens interfering with event tokens.  I had stopped leveling up again yesterday since I saw the livestream notice, but can now start up again.  With a focus on those that will be useful in Chapter 1 I guess - so Zurg (leveling to 8 now), Bullseye, Toy Alien, and Fairy Godmother.  The rest in those 3 sets are already maxed out (except Rex who I never bought).

Thumper and Peter - maybe I'll welcome you by December?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Mattimation said:


> As for characters fighting Maleficent, it did look like you can only send one at a time from each IP, except for the featured one which can be any character + the featured character. So, there is a limit of 5 characters fighting at a time (One Mickey & Friends, One Toy Story, One Cinderella, One NBC & Jack/One Frozen + Anna/One Incredibles + Elastigirl). The only downside I see to this is that Mickey & Toy Story have SO MANY characters but Cinderella only has 3, so it's going to get uneven very quickly.



Thank you for the explanation.  I also wanted to say I thought that it was only one per category as well and then when I went back and watched the video again, after he selects Daisy Duck, right beneath her, it says choose again.

Maybe it is limited to a certain number, but they don't have to come from all the categories.  i.e.  if you want to use all Mickey and Friends then you're allowed.  I just thought that was cool.  We'll see how it works in a few days I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> To progress through this event, you need to be online. No airplane mode or turning off wifi. If you do get disconnected though, it won't erase your progress, you just won't be able to go any farther until you're back online.
> 
> As for characters fighting Maleficent, it did look like you can only send one at a time from each IP, except for the featured one which can be any character + the featured character. So, there is a limit of 5 characters fighting at a time (One Mickey & Friends, One Toy Story, One Cinderella, One NBC & Jack/One Frozen + Anna/One Incredibles + Elastigirl). The only downside I see to this is that Mickey & Toy Story have SO MANY characters but Cinderella only has 3, so it's going to get uneven very quickly.



Guess use you hot cocoa restore on the Cinderella characters to have larger groups go out and then refresh entire groups once a day - guess we shall see the variance in points of having an extra character vs the time it takes to send jack to get a cup of cocoa


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else think it's kind of weird that Jack Skellington is the focal character for an event that's neither around Halloween or Xmas?


----------



## mikegood2

10CJ said:


> Not thrilled that you need to be online for the entire event. I am typically play offline when I am not at home.
> 
> Overalll it sound interesting though. I may need to try and watch the livestream just to get a better idea of it all.





mmmears said:


> I still think that gems will come into play in this game.  Just wait.  There will be many people who just don't have quite enough of whatever's needed to get the characters.  Just a hunch.
> 
> I find the "needing to online" thing annoying, but I think it's better in the sense that people won't be able to cheat to the top of the leaderboards.



While I understand needing to be online for the event is annoying, I don’t think people realize how lucky we’ve been to be able to play offline. For games that have events, it’s fairly unheard letting players play offline. That is one aspect of this game I feel the developers have been very generous about. 

Of the 4 games I play on a fairly regular basis, this is the only one that I can play offline and believe me my poor iPad battery has really taken a beating from being online. I can sit down for an hour and loose 1/3 of my battery playing online games. Really hoping that Apple announces new iPad Pros at WDDC (World Wide Developers Conference) next week, because I really need to upgrade my iPad Air


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Anyone else think it's kind of weird that Jack Skellington is the focal character for an event that's neither around Halloween or Xmas?



Definitely - though looks like they are trying to use characters from the older events as a way for newer players to get some of these characters - I think these might have been the first 3 (non main story expansion) events (or at least among the first - they were all in 2016)


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> While I understand needing to be online for the event is annoying, I don’t think people realize how lucky we’ve been to be able to play offline. For games that have events, it’s fairly unheard letting players play offline. That is one aspect of this game I feel the developers have been very generous about.


And what's strange is that for the two years I've been playing this game, I have never once gone off-line and yet I've always done well.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Anyone else think it's kind of weird that Jack Skellington is the focal character for an event that's neither around Halloween or Xmas?


Are you seriously questioning the logic of this band of idiots?


----------



## Aces86

Didn’t realize I could get elastigirl in this event, so that is pretty cool since I don’t have any incredibles characters


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> And what's strange is that for the two years I've been playing this game, I have never once gone off-line and yet I've always done well.



I agree, because I've always done pretty decent, but I don't get the whole online offline thing.  I just play the game.  Mostly in my house, on my iPad, which is hooked up to the wifi, but I've also played on downtime at work, so I don't get it still.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I agree, because I've always done pretty decent, but I don't get the whole online offline thing.  I just play the game.  Mostly in my house, on my iPad, which is hooked up to the wifi, but I've also played on downtime at work, so I don't get it still.


And maybe my life is just too full, but I don't care about the hassle to go offline and then online just to cheat in an imaginary leaderboard for imaginary prizes.  I have too much going on for that nonsense.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> And what's strange is that for the two years I've been playing this game, I have never once gone off-line and yet I've always done well.



You've never collected tokens while sitting on an airplane? 

That is what constitutes my offline play.  And it is very nice that DMK allows it.  I would have loved to play more games during our recent 12 hr and 15 hr international flights, but so many Freemium games don't work without the internet connection. With Pokemon Go, to maintain streaks, on the way to our destination we had to be conscious of when we logged in and caught & spun so we got credit for our 1 day that was the equivalent of 2 days in the real world (dang, International Date Line).


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

hopemax said:


> You've never collected tokens while sitting on an airplane?
> 
> That is what constitutes my offline play.  And it is very nice that DMK allows it.  I would have loved to play more games during our recent 12 hr and 15 hr international flights, but so many Freemium games don't work without the internet connection. With Pokemon Go, to maintain streaks, on the way to our destination we had to be conscious of when we logged in and caught & spun so we got credit for our 1 day that was the equivalent of 2 days in the real world (dang, International Date Line).



I’ve literally been on one airplane trip in the last six years...some of us still prefer (cough only can afford cough) travel by automobile! And I do think with the presence of wi-fi just about everywhere now its never a data suck to be “online” constantly, so nbd to me!


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> You've never collected tokens while sitting on an airplane?
> 
> That is what constitutes my offline play.  And it is very nice that DMK allows it.  I would have loved to play more games during our recent 12 hr and 15 hr international flights, but so many Freemium games don't work without the internet connection. With Pokemon Go, to maintain streaks, on the way to our destination we had to be conscious of when we logged in and caught & spun so we got credit for our 1 day that was the equivalent of 2 days in the real world (dang, International Date Line).


I've traveled internationally three times in the past two years, all outbound flights were overnight.  I always approach that flight as seven sleeping pills and the next words I'm hearing are "Welcome to Madrid, where the local time is...".  For domestic flights, I'm usually listening to music or watching TV.  If I'm flying with someone else, I'm certainly not on my phone.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Not everyone is blessed with unlimited data on their phone:



I dont know the span of time this is over.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And what's strange is that for the two years I've been playing this game, I have never once gone off-line and yet I've always done well.



Same.  I just don't see the point of going through all the steps just to get ahead of other people.



supernova said:


> Are you seriously questioning the logic of this band of idiots?



   I know!  What was I thinking?



AJGolden1013 said:


> I agree, because I've always done pretty decent, but I don't get the whole online offline thing.  I just play the game.  Mostly in my house, on my iPad, which is hooked up to the wifi, but I've also played on downtime at work, so I don't get it still.



Same here.  I don't bother to go offline for the game. I was thinking about our upcoming trip overseas & cruise - I won't be able to get online there.  As for airplanes, I do appreciate that I can play this game to help pass the time.  I hate flying and generally can't get comfortable enough to sleep and this has been one of the few games that I can still play when I'm flying or on a ship where the wifi is just too expensive for a game.  As for driving places, it's not an option for us unless we seriously limit our vacation destinations.  As for WDW, it would take us a week to get there, at least.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I haven’t gotten Flower yet, but I’m only 8 tokens from welcoming Thumper. I doubt Bambi will be this easy.


----------



## go oilers go

xthebowdenx said:


> I haven’t gotten Flower yet, but I’m only 8 tokens from welcoming Thumper. I doubt Bambi will be this easy.


I need 12 hats and I also don't have Flower...getting there


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Uh oh...you might becoming predictable.  I totally knew your reply was coming!!!


I've claimed handsome, I've claimed witty, I've claimed cynical.  I have never once claimed unpredictable.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> I haven’t gotten Flower yet, but I’m only 8 tokens from welcoming Thumper. I doubt Bambi will be this easy.





go oilers go said:


> I need 12 hats and I also don't have Flower...getting there



450 gems for a non-essential character is a waste.  So I would imagine the poor saps on here who have posted that they do have Flower must have parted with $10 bucks to get him.

Now, once this whole "half price" promotion ends, are they honestly going to jack the price up to the full $19.99?  I suppose they might if he's helpful with Bambi's abysmal token drops.  Time will tell.


----------



## mmmears

I got Flower because I wanted him. And I did use up some of my saved gems to do it. I wasn’t going to pay $10 for him. Oh and as for those sales they are constant.  Rex was on “sale” from the time he was available to the day i used gems to get him (maybe a month or 2 ago) so that was one long “sale.”  Was getting Flower a dumb move? Maybe but I’m glad I have him. He’s been a fave since I was very very small.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay, so we're down to a little less than 2 days, and I really want to start this Maleficent thing NOW!  I'm very intrigued by the new concept, and it has refreshed the game for me.  Given it a new spice so to speak.  I'm very excited.

So here are my stats for now:

Everyone is at 10 except the following:
Toy Alien (this poor little dude, I'm like neglecting him almost) - collecting for 9
Fairy Godmother - collecting for 9
Peter Pan - moving to 6 now
Wendy - ready for 10 (and she is going to wait there for a while, until they calm down with all the new going on)
Thumper - needs 13 ears to be welcomed
Bambi - still waiting on his story
Flower - I haven't gotten him yet.  I definitely have enough gems, but I'm waiting for now, because he is permanent and they seem to be doing event after event, so I just want to give it a little more time
Nani - ready for 9
Lilo - ready for 7
Stitch - ready for 6
Angel - ready for 9
Pleakley - ready for 9
Jumba - ready for 9
Cobra Bubbles - ready for 9

Until I see who is the most helpful for Maleficent I'm going to leave everyone where they are.  They also mentioned something in the livestream about purple quests, but they didn't specify if that was for the featured character set, or for everyone.  So I'm off to watch the silly thing AGAIN to see if I can get more info.  They really did not do a good job of explaining this event.  I will say though, on the positive side, for the things I do understand, I'm very excited!


----------



## hopemax

So both games have collected everything for Thumper, except the ear hats.  IOS, I need 12.  Windows, I need 23!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> 450 gems for a non-essential character is a waste.  So I would imagine the poor saps on here who have posted that they do have Flower must have parted with $10 bucks to get him.
> 
> Now, once this whole "half price" promotion ends, are they honestly going to jack the price up to the full $19.99?  I suppose they might if he's helpful with Bambi's abysmal token drops.  Time will tell.



well, the "Discount" is based on how much it would cost the gems to get the character ... and 500 gems is $19.99 so to get a character "worth" 450 and 100 gems, then $9.99 does seem like 1/2 off


----------



## JamesGarvey

Went ahead and bought Flower, thanks boss from 5 years ago who thought an itunes gift card was a good xmas bonus. Shocked by how few characters earn tokens  for him.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Legendary chest is visible on the calendar for the Incredibles 2 release on June 15th, items vary by what Incredibles characters (and maybe attractions) you lack. Syndrome and Elastic-Girl costume are legendary rarity.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the "Discount" is based on how much it would cost the gems to get the character ... and 500 gems is $19.99 so to get a character "worth" 450 and 100 gems, then $9.99 does seem like 1/2 off


Ahhhh.  So it's not the characters that's on sale, it's the gems.  Sneaky interns...


----------



## supernova

Thanks to not much else to be doing with the game right now, everyone is at 10 except Stitch who is at 9.  Need 11 hats to welcome Thumper.


----------



## empresslilly

Yesterday, I leveled Peter Pan up to Level 10.  

Today, Fairy Godmother just finished leveling to 10.

Up next: Flower will go to Level 3.  (I used gems to get him because I really like him. )

Thumper needs 17  more hats before I can welcome him.

All other characters are at Level 10, except:

Stitch – Level 7
Lilo –Level 8
Angel – Level 8
Jumbo – Level 8, ready to go to 9
Mr. Bubbles – Level 9, ready to go to 10

I'm looking forward to starting something new tomorrow, as convoluted as it may be.


----------



## LeCras

Wow, I thought my progress on Thumper was really slow but I guess I'm not doing too badly since I only need 8 more hats to welcome him...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - just got the pop-up for "new version available"  - I'm on iOS (though not noticing any difference)


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - just got the pop-up for "new version available" - I'm on iOS (though not noticing any difference)



I saw a Facebook post from DMK that some people were having issues on the iOS version earlier after the update.  I didn't realize there was one either.  But they said the issues should be resolved.  So I downloaded it and I haven't noticed anything different either.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I wanted to update my situation where several kids had wishes for the same ride, I'd install it, and then they all changed wishes to a different ride. I'd install each ride, and they could not be satisfied.


Today, I noticed a smiley face on the 'card' as a reward for Lost Boys Treehouse. There are never smilies as rewards, and thought that was strange. So I re-installed the Treehouse into the park. Then Peter Pan showed a quest for 'Renovating the Treehouse'. I assigned him to that, and then all seven of the un-satisfyable wishes changed from white to greyed out.


But they hadn't gone on any rides, they were just seven kids wandering around with greyed out wish bubbles.


So I re-started the game, and there were NO wishes entering the park. But I zoomed over to where I'd installed the Treehouse, and all seven kids were lined up and one after another their wish bubbles changed to (low level, cause I'd lost all my happiness since the wishes were broken) smilies!!


Now for the long ride back, toward squinty-eyed big smile. It's hard getting used to one point per smile, versus four.


----------



## mmmears

I'm working on getting Thumper (need an ear hat), getting Stitch to L8 (need an ear hat) and Flower is at L3 and needs a bunch of stuff to get to L4.  

After opening up 3 gold chests and 3 platinum ones I have NO Bambi items, just a bunch of dumb decorations that Merlin will melt up in his cauldron.  Oh well...


----------



## JamesGarvey

Official event FAQ is up:

https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...ingdoms-the-tower-challenge/1091769447656185/


----------



## ISmellBeef

my gane won't even open and it's stuck for waiting to update... why am i always unlucky with it?


----------



## supernova

ISmellBeef said:


> my gane won't even open and it's stuck for waiting to update... why am i always unlucky with it?


No pain, no _gane_, I guess?


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> Official event FAQ is up:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...ingdoms-the-tower-challenge/1091769447656185/


.


I read it over. Don’t hoard coinst sounds like there is no conversion after this..unless I read it wrong


----------



## supernova

Just downloaded the Android update and my game now looks completely different.  New screen, new gameplay, new... oh, you know what?  Never mind.  I accidentally opened solitaire.  Carry on.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Just downloaded the Android update and my game now looks completely different.  New screen, new gameplay, new... oh, you know what?  Never mind.  I accidentally opened solitaire.  Carry on.


Are you sure you didn't open Dragon Kingdom? I mean you've probably accidentally downloaded it as often as they advertise for it.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Are you sure you didn't open Dragon Kingdom? I mean you've probably accidentally downloaded it as often as they advertise for it.


No time for Dragon Kingdom. Too busy playing Asphalt whatever the hell.


----------



## karmstr112

According to the store my app is up-to-date. However, I still have the balloon, not the tower. What does everyone else have balloon or tower?


----------



## mmmears

karmstr112 said:


> According to the store my app is up-to-date. However, I still have the balloon, not the tower. What does everyone else have balloon or tower?



I updated this morning - an in game notification popped up - and I still have the balloon.  

In other news I hit the welcome button for Thumper, so he should arrive some time tomorrow.


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> I updated this morning - an in game notification popped up - and I still have the balloon.
> 
> In other news I hit the welcome button for Thumper, so he should arrive some time tomorrow.


I'm 4 ears away from welcoming Thumper.


----------



## 10CJ

AJGolden1013 said:


> I agree, because I've always done pretty decent, but I don't get the whole online offline thing.  I just play the game.  Mostly in my house, on my iPad, which is hooked up to the wifi, but I've also played on downtime at work, so I don't get it still.



I typically just have my game set to not use cellular data. I don't have access to wifi at work and I try to conserve data when I can. I don't have unlimited data. It does not really take much effort. The only time it is really an issue is when a new character is released while I am at work. I will typically turn on access to cellular data to activate the character/event and then turn it back off.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I'm a bit nervous for this event.  
On the one hand, I should be able to finish off leveling up most of my remaining characters (Lilo, Angel, and Stitch are all I have left!)so I can focus on just the event to get Jack Jack and the Bambi timeline (flower about to level to 3, but still 17 tokens away from welcoming thumper).

On the other hand, I play on a tablet, unlike most of you, so I don't have cell phone networks to keep me online anywhere I go.  We aren't allowed to use the wifi at my work unless it is work related, which means the majority of my day I can't connect to wifi, which will severely hamper my ability to complete this event, which feels rather unfair to anyone who plays on a tablet or a desktop that isn't mobile.  I'm hoping I can time things to happen around my work schedule, but we'll see.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I'm a bit nervous for this event.
> On the one hand, I should be able to finish off leveling up most of my remaining characters (Lilo, Angel, and Stitch are all I have left!)so I can focus on just the event to get Jack Jack and the Bambi timeline (flower about to level to 3, but still 17 tokens away from welcoming thumper).
> 
> On the other hand, I play on a tablet, unlike most of you, so I don't have cell phone networks to keep me online anywhere I go.  We aren't allowed to use the wifi at my work unless it is work related, which means the majority of my day I can't connect to wifi, which will severely hamper my ability to complete this event, which feels rather unfair to anyone who plays on a tablet or a desktop that isn't mobile.  I'm hoping I can time things to happen around my work schedule, but we'll see.


Can you just use your phone as your mobile hotspot?


----------



## lme30005

What do we have to do to send more than one character off at once? I’ve sent Jack off on his 2 hr quest, and Daisy off to challenge


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lme30005 said:


> What do we have to do to send more than one character off at once? I’ve sent Jack off on his 2 hr quest, and Daisy off to challenge



when you do the challenge you can select one character from each of the categories before you hit the "challenge" ... so I sent Jack off on his task but then have 4 characters doing the challenge 

As an FYI, looks like the "challenge" takes 2 hours


----------



## Ariel0111

I dont have any of the nightmare before characters i tried 3 legendary chests and got silly things only. What r my chances of finishing this event?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ariel0111 said:


> I dont have any of the nightmare before characters i tried 3 legendary chests and got silly things only. What r my chances of finishing this event?




Well, you can use other characters to get points and EC and it isn't that much EC to get Jack, for example .... so I think you can still get a lot out of this event.  Now to "finish" it?  I think it will be hard as to get the concession stands you need like 20,000 points which seems like a lot not to mention all the EC needed for all of Jack Jack's stuff.

I guess we will see how it goes but I still think you can get stuff out of the event even if you don't finish it


----------



## Pocahontas618

How do you players on my leaderboard already have 12,000? I started at 11 and I only have 2,224.


----------



## mmmears

How do you have those points?  I still don't have any according to my leaderboard.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Pocahontas618 said:


> How do you players on my leaderboard already have 12,000? I started at 11 and I only have 2,224.


It's a common, questionable problem with these events. I call shenanigans, but I'm the cynical sort.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Has anyone found out how fast Maleficent will re-curse the attractions?


----------



## Pocahontas618

mmmears said:


> How do you have those points?  I still don't have any according to my leaderboard.



I used gems to finish one challenge early so I could see where I was at. I assume players are using gems to do the same, but 12,000 seems like a lot.


----------



## SydandPaige'sMom

Does anyone not have the new challenge yet? I still have Bambi when I load and the balloon.


----------



## supernova

I can't lie... I think I'm pretty much over this whole convoluted "challenge the tower" bullsh*t already.


----------



## Onceler

Pocahontas618 said:


> I used gems to finish one challenge early so I could see where I was at. I assume players are using gems to do the same, but 12,000 seems like a lot.



I've read rumors that one of the ways that people cheat is to obtain an infinite supply of gems. If that is true, then it would be easy for them to repeatedly end challenges early and rack up points quickly.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

supernova said:


> I can't lie... I think I'm pretty much over this whole "challenge the tower" bullsh*t already.


Really? Why? Because it's overly complicated? Because the tower graphics aren't that impressive compared with other events? Because we keep getting spammed to spend "real money"?


----------



## supernova

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Really? Why? Because it's overly complicated? Because the tower graphics aren't that impressive compared with other events? Because we keep getting spammed to spend "real money"?


Yes, yes, and, well, yes.  Although fortunately my cash is firmly in my pocket.  Let's see how much they start charging for virtual hot chocolate and cookies.  I gave the tutorial only the briefest of glances and have no idea what they're trying to say.  But then, I never thought that I'd need a tutorial two years into the game.


----------



## mmmears

I didn't see a way to refresh the characters once a day.  Maybe I misunderstood the previous posts.  What I see is that the game will reset the tired characters once a day at the same time each day.  Am I missing something?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I didn't see a way to refresh the characters once a day.  Maybe I misunderstood the previous posts.  What I see is that the game will reset the tired characters once a day at the same time each day.  Am I missing something?


I still don't get this whole thing.  I have over 100 characters to use in battles, unless they are limiting it to select groups. And even still, 12 characters at two hours each will take me through a full day.  So where does the day's rest come into play?  Man, I hate this new crop of interns.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I still don't get this whole thing.  I have over 100 characters to use in battles, unless they are limiting it to select groups. And even still, 12 characters at two hours each will take me through a full day.  So where does the day's rest come into play?  Man, I hate this new crop of interns.



Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't see the point in all of this.  And with the long task how many cups of hot chocolate will we really need?


----------



## minniesBFF

Am I the only one embarrassed at how confused I am about the new timed event?  I swear I stared at my phone screen for a solid 5 minutes just trying to decipher the tutorial enough to move forward.


----------



## mikegood2

Nope, I’m really not getting it either. My 2 hour Jack mission ends it 10 minutes so maybe things will make more sense then?

So for Jack Jack the only way to get his items is with event currency right? If so it’s going to cost 25K event currency to welcome him if my math is correct. Also, if I’m looking at it correctly it’s gonna be 10 days before you can start buying his ear hats.


----------



## minniesBFF

SydandPaige'sMom said:


> Does anyone not have the new challenge yet? I still have Bambi when I load and the balloon.


Last night when I was trying to update, my phone was not giving it to me in the app store, but then I would open the app and it would say I had the outdated version and needed to update.  It finally updated for me this morning.


----------



## mmmears

Now I'm ranked.  Really low, around 400th.  Those at the top have clearly spent a bunch of money and gems to get there.  And now we see part of the money grab.  I suspect there will be other opportunities as well.


----------



## Acer

Lol, top on my leaderboard is 6500  I have 872 after my first collection


----------



## mmmears

Acer said:


> Lol, top on my leaderboard is 6500  I have 872 after my first collection



I have 1250ish after my first collection.  That's without using any gems or money so hurry things up.  The top ones are at 7800 and thereabouts.  Crazy.


----------



## Acer

12,017 now. I cant even imagine how many gems that would be

Forget it. I see now 

Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## kcm105

This is soooooooo confusing, gotta say.

I've never had a problem completing an event, so I'm trying to have faith that will continue, but it seems like it's going to take FOREVER to get enough EC to buy items for Jack Jack.  I feel like I'm missing some big piece of how this all works.

And I don't really see why there will be a big need for hot chocolate?  Here and there maybe, but it seems simple enough to just use another available character and let the rest do their 24-hour cool down.  I guess we will see though.

Also, I have no idea how you get "points", but I don't have very many!  913 on the leaderboard, and no idea what I could do to move up besides spend gems to end tasks early???  This is unbelievably convoluted.


----------



## Pocahontas618

mmmears said:


> I have 1250ish after my first collection.  That's without using any gems or money so hurry things up.  The top ones are at 7800 and thereabouts.  Crazy.



My leaderboard top is now at 29,000. Ugh


----------



## luther10

Get ready for bloodbaths if you want to land in the top 50 and get that exclusive concession stand, everybody...  I feel like surrendering already after the first collection (rank 94,  that's the best I can do and my characters are not all 10s...) And it's just going to get worse, people are skipping with gems, and some going to wake up during the night...


----------



## mikegood2

Currently 508 with 1122 points. Think I should have had more but don’t think I filled up all the slots?

*Advice to everyone:* Looks like anytime you return to the challenge window, when preparing to send characters out on a challenge, you need to reselect characters you choose. ex. I have all the characters used in the challenges sent home, so I have to return them to the park before I can use/select them. So I had to do it 3 times, for each slot, and each time the character I selected wasn’t shown as selected. Think it cost me some event currency my first time, because I didn’t have all the slots selected, even though I thought I did.


----------



## ZellyB

mikegood2 said:


> Currently 508 with 1122 points. Think I should have had more but don’t think I filled up all the slots?
> 
> *Advice to everyone:* Looks like anytime you return to the challenge window, when preparing to send characters out on a challenge, you need to reselect characters you choose. ex. I have all the characters used in the challenges sent home, so I have to return them to the park before I can use/select them. So I had to do it 3 times, for each slot, and each time the character I selected wasn’t shown as selected. Think it cost me some event currency my first time, because I didn’t have all the slots selected, even though I thought I did.



This happened to me as well, but now I have it figured out I guess.  I'm fairly confused by the whole thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I still don't get this whole thing.  I have over 100 characters to use in battles, unless they are limiting it to select groups. And even still, 12 characters at two hours each will take me through a full day.  So where does the day's rest come into play?  Man, I hate this new crop of interns.



It is only from those select categories - and you can do one per category per battle and each takes 2 hours - so you will go through the Cinderella characters in 6 hours so would need to use the hot cocoa to revive one of them if you want the max number of characters per battle


----------



## Sazzafraz

So from my calculations it would take 26000 in EC to welcome Jack-Jack.  No idea how long the refresh is on the curse of attractions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luther10 said:


> Get ready for bloodbaths if you want to land in the top 50 and get that exclusive concession stand, everybody...  I feel like surrendering already after the first collection (rank 94,  that's the best I can do and my characters are not all 10s...) And it's just going to get worse, people are skipping with gems, and some going to wake up during the night...



yeah, top 50 is going to be tough - seems like beyond that not much difference in levels


----------



## kcm105

mikegood2 said:


> Currently 508 with 1122 points. Think I should have had more but don’t think I filled up all the slots?
> 
> *Advice to everyone:* Looks like anytime you return to the challenge window, when preparing to send characters out on a challenge, you need to reselect characters you choose. ex. I have all the characters used in the challenges sent home, so I have to return them to the park before I can use/select them. So I had to do it 3 times, for each slot, and each time the character I selected wasn’t shown as selected. Think it cost me some event currency my first time, because I didn’t have all the slots selected, even though I thought I did.


I am not understanding this?  Do I need to make sure no one is sent home?

On another topic - can someone explain in plain English how you get points?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sazzafraz said:


> So from my calculations it would take 26000 in EC to welcome Jack-Jack.  No idea how long the refresh is on the curse of attractions.



I was on right at 11am and had 6 buildings cursed I think, and have not had any new cursed ones yet


----------



## kcm105

I'm full of questions here, sorry.

Do I use EC to purchase tokens to get Jack Jack?  That's what I thought, but now I see there is a button for 3,000 EC under Jack Jack, am I just supposed to save that up?

I AM SO CONFUSED!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kcm105 said:


> I am not understanding this?  Do I need to make sure no one is sent home?
> 
> On another topic - can someone explain in plain English how you get points?



yeah, I woudl take out all the characters from the categories you can send characters out from - so Mickey, Toy story, Cinderella, and Nightmare Before Christmas 

You get points from doing the battles against the Evil queen by sending characters from the above groups out to battle her (battles take 2 hours)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kcm105 said:


> I'm full of questions here, sorry.
> 
> Do I use EC to purchase tokens to get Jack Jack?  That's what I thought, but now I see there is a button for 3,000 EC under Jack Jack, am I just supposed to save that up?
> 
> I AM SO CONFUSED!




I think you need to collect all the tokens and then 3,000 EC to welcome him (like with welcoming any other character) ... except you need EC to buy the tokens so it sort of is just like you need a ton of EC to get him (unless there turns out to be ways to et the tokens other ways, but I don't think so)


----------



## kcm105

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I woudl take out all the characters from the categories you can send characters out from - so Mickey, Toy story, Cinderella, and Nightmare Before Christmas
> 
> You get points from doing the battles against the Evil queen by sending characters from the above groups out to battle her (battles take 2 hours)


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay... I am very confused. It says I can send 4 characters at once to battle, but how? As soon as I try to select another one, it deselects the first one!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay... I am very confused. It says I can send 4 characters at once to battle, but how? As soon as I try to select another one, it deselects the first one!



If you have any of them at home and go to return them to the game it deselects any that you had already selected ... but if they are all out you should be able to select one from each group and then start the battle


----------



## dwtootles

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay... I am very confused. It says I can send 4 characters at once to battle, but how? As soon as I try to select another one, it deselects the first one!


You can pick one character from Mickey & Friends, one character from Toy Story, one character from Cinderella and one character from Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Quellman

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay... I am very confused. It says I can send 4 characters at once to battle, but how? As soon as I try to select another one, it deselects the first one!


Needs to be one character from each group, so one Mikcy and friend, one toy story friend, and one cinderella friend.  Also one nightmare friend.


----------



## hopemax

kcm105 said:


> And I don't really see why there will be a big need for hot chocolate?  Here and there maybe, but it seems simple enough to just use another available character and let the rest do their 24-hour cool down.  I guess we will see though.



Well, it depends on how many characters are available in each group.  There are many Mickey & Friends characters, so you can just cycle through those.  But only 3 Cinderella characters, so to keep a Cinderella character challenging all day, we will need to use hot chocolate on them.


----------



## supernova

It looks like the Green Alien, Bullseye, Jessie, Syndrome, and Kristoff all drop refreshment tokens.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Nope, I’m really not getting it either. My 2 hour Jack mission ends it 10 minutes so maybe things will make more sense then?


Don't count on it.  Then you get to send Jack and Sally out for a two-hour joint task.


----------



## dwtootles

supernova said:


> It looks like the Green Alien, Bullseye, Jessie, Syndrome, and Kristoff all drop refreshment tokens.


Tinker Bell drops these also.


----------



## mikegood2

kcm105 said:


> I am not understanding this?  Do I need to make sure no one is sent home?
> 
> On another topic - can someone explain in plain English how you get points?



No, you can have people sent home, you just need to make sure to reselect them in the challenges window every time you leave it.



mshanson3121 said:


> Okay... I am very confused. It says I can send 4 characters at once to battle, but how? As soon as I try to select another one, it deselects the first one!


You can, you just have to reselect them anytime you leave the challenge window. At least that’s what it appears to be, but only done it twice. I do find it more confusing than it needs to be.


----------



## cliscinsky

Trying to give this event a chance, but really thinking this may be the first event that I'm eventually going to say screw it too.  I missed the initial Incredibles event, so I don't have all those characters (only dash and Elastigirl), and really have no incentive to attempt to get Jack Jack at this point.  This entire event just seems way too convoluted and messed up in my opinion.  If this is the way future events are going to go, I predict less and less people playing the game during any events.  It's just not much fun anymore at times.  My kids already play this game much, much less than they used to.  May just focus on continuing to level up Stitch, Peter Pan, and Wendy, along with the Bambi story line.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

If I'm reading the banner at the top of my leader board correctly, the standings won't close until slightly prior to the event's end. A lot of people are going to be waiting a long time for their 1,000 EC. I hope they aren't counting on it to get tokens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like 4 hours til any refresh on cursing building ... given that uncursing each one gives like 4 EC seems almost silly


----------



## dwtootles

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> If I'm reading the banner at the top of my leader board correctly, the standings won't close until slightly prior to the event's end. A lot of people are going to be waiting a long time for their 1,000 EC. I hope they aren't counting on it to get tokens.


According to the Facebook page, the Leaderboard will reset after each chapter, and there are 3 chapters each 5 days in length.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like 4 hours til any refresh on cursing building ... given that uncursing each one gives like 4 EC seems almost silly


That word pretty much sums up this entire ridiculous event so far, and we're barely four hours in.  Wonder if it's too late for them to scrap it all and just give us Stitch again?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> That word pretty much sums up this entire ridiculous event so far, and we're barely four hours in.  Wonder if it's too late for them to scrap it all and just give us Stitch again?




well, the battle part isn't too bad (though wish they showed the actual battle) and I like that we can get some additional items - and so far no need to use gems (unless you want to be in the top 50 of the leaderboard) so I am not giving up on the event as a whole just yet - just the cursed building part just seems silly especially as you just tap it to uncurse it.  I used to play the Family Guy game like this and they had buildings be "cursed" but you had to send a character to de-curse it, so there was more to it


----------



## mikegood2

While I’m not that much of a fan of this “event” I don’t really thinks it’s aimed at many of us who have all of the characters and/or attractions. I’m just gonna play causally and make enough to get JackJack.

Think this type of “event” is aimed more at the newer or very causal player. It gives players the ability to get Jack, Anna and Elastigirl and a few attractions who might not already have them for *FREE*! So while their is no question it needs more tweaking, I think it’s great that they are giving those player the option of getting characters they don’t have and not have to spend real $ to gamble with chest


----------



## Osum

mikegood2 said:


> Think this type of “event” is aimed more at the newer or very causal player. It gives players the ability to get Jack, Anna and Elastigirl and a few attractions who might not already have them for *FREE*! So while their is no question it needs more tweaking, I think it’s great that they are giving those player the option of getting characters they don’t have and not have to spend real $ to gamble with chest



Yes, this!! I wasn’t here for the Incredibles event, and it’s the only character group that I don’t have. I’m happy to be able to get Elastigirl, Jack-Jack, and an attraction without playing “Legendary Chest Roulette” with my small collection of gems.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I’m totally lost at how the refresh works. Does one cup equal refreshing one character normally, and then once a day you can hit global refresh and refresh everyone youve sent who is tired for the same one cup? 

its literally like the interns said how can we make small children cry and lose our entire established fan base in one setting? THIS!


----------



## lgcountry

Be sure to go to the rewards tab on the event page.  (Top button, looks kinda like a bar graph).  Your collected reward count toward the leaderboard!  Also, not all group characters can be sent into battle.  Chip and Dale aren't eligible for example, even though they are in the Mickey and Friends group.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The event tasks brick walls if you dont have Oogie Boogie.


----------



## dwtootles

JamesGarvey said:


> The event tasks brick walls if you dont have Oogie Boogie.


Per Facebook comments by DMK, the featured (purple) quests are helpful with the event, they are not required to complete The Tower Challenge.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I already have 12 Jack Jack tokens. This even SEEMS more casual to those who have been playing since the beginning.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> That word pretty much sums up this entire ridiculous event so far, and we're barely four hours in.  Wonder if it's too late for them to scrap it all and just give us Stitch again?


How dare you sir?!?  That's striking below the belt this time.  I'd still rather jump through these crazy intern hoops than go through that again.


----------



## JamesGarvey

dwtootles said:


> Per Facebook comments by DMK, the featured (purple) quests are helpful with the event, they are not required to complete The Tower Challenge.



Fully aware, doesnt change the fact that those "helpful" tasks are literally impossible without spending money on Legendary Chest RNG if you didnt gain him from an event almost 2 years ago.


----------



## hopemax

Honestly, I am not having that much difficulty with this event.  So I'll post my workflow, in case it helps.  

I take care of the Purple tasks first.  So send Jack + whoever out.

Next.  I click the event button at the bottom and go to the Challenge screen.  For each, character group I *check *to see if I have an available character.  It either shows a hot chocolate if they are tired, a book if they are "at home", a different icon if it is a character you haven't Welcomed yet (I have this for Rex) or a selectable box I can checkmark to send them on the challenge.  I don't select anyone yet.

If I need to select a character "at home" I click the book and it takes me to where I can return him.  I only return one character per group.  

I check each group before I click the characters I want to send on the challenge.  

Once I know I have the 4 characters ready to go, I *select *each one and 

Finally, hit the Challenge button.

I assume if I want to revive a character with hot chocolate I can do it from the icon that shows up when I'm checking the character list.  I am avoiding the Refresh now option, because I am concerned it might spend my hot chocolate all at once on all the characters who are tired.  (I don't think I need to Refresh Mickey & Friends beyond the daily refresh so I don't want to accidentally refresh one of those characters).


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you have any of them at home and go to return them to the game it deselects any that you had already selected ... but if they are all out you should be able to select one from each group and then start the battle



Okay thanks. I think that's what I was doing wrong. Now what do I do with the tokens they drop?


----------



## keenercam

Is the only way to get Jack Jack tokens to spend Maleficent currency?  Is it 200 units per token?  If so, it will take forever to earn those tokens.

Second question:  Has anyone compiled a list of attractions which get cursed and therefore you can collect event currency from them?


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> The event tasks brick walls if you dont have Oogie Boogie.



I don't think you're missing much.  I had 3 of those tasks and now Jack doesn't have any more.  So I think you got 2/3 of them. It's not a continuous line of special tasks.  My Jack is just doing the normal attack now.

I do think this is better for those who are missing characters and certain attractions.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Are the buildings that cursed random?  Or are there specific buildings you need?  I have some Incredibles buildings in storage and such?
Trying to feel my way around this event


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> I already have 12 Jack Jack tokens. This even SEEMS more casual to those who have been playing since the beginning.



How do you have 12 Jack Jack tokens? I’m currently 823EC which gives me enough for 4 bottles. I’m currently at work, so I’m an hour or two behind what I could potentially be at, but 12 Jack Jack tokens (bottles?) would be 2400 EC.

*EDIT: *Just saw the progress tab, so collected 600EC there. If you completed the next one, I guess I can see how you have 12 tokens, or atleast close to it.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

hopemax said:


> Honestly, I am not having that much difficulty with this event.  So I'll post my workflow, in case it helps.
> 
> I take care of the Purple tasks first.  So send Jack + whoever out.
> 
> Next.  I click the event button at the bottom and go to the Challenge screen.  For each, character group I *check *to see if I have an available character.  It either shows a hot chocolate if they are tired, a book if they are "at home", a different icon if it is a character you haven't Welcomed yet (I have this for Rex) or a selectable box I can checkmark to send them on the challenge.  I don't select anyone yet.
> 
> If I need to select a character "at home" I click the book and it takes me to where I can return him.  I only return one character per group.
> 
> I check each group before I click the characters I want to send on the challenge.
> 
> Once I know I have the 4 characters ready to go, I *select *each one and
> 
> Finally, hit the Challenge button.
> 
> I assume if I want to revive a character with hot chocolate I can do it from the icon that shows up when I'm checking the character list.  I am avoiding the Refresh now option, because I am concerned it might spend my hot chocolate all at once on all the characters who are tired.  (I don't think I need to Refresh Mickey & Friends beyond the daily refresh so I don't want to accidentally refresh one of those characters).



I clicked the global refresh button after one round and one hot chocolate refreshed all four characters who had just been fighting. but, you can only use the 1:4 ratio once per day, otherwise its a 1:1 ratio. However, with all the extra characters who drop the refresh tokens, its not hard to always have them when you may need them. that portion of this event is actually bugging me far less than the snowgies or bird cages or whatever needed a thousand items to clear always did.


----------



## Jax1023

mikegood2 said:


> How do you have 12 Jack Jack tokens? I’m currently 823EC which gives me enough for 4 bottles. I’m currently at work, so I’m an hour or two behind what I could potentially be at, but 12 Jack Jack tokens (bottles?) would be 2400 EC.


Are you collecting from the tab with he progressive goals? I was at work all day and so far I’ve gotten jack skellington and 2 bottles


----------



## 2010_Bride

I will say this...I am pleased to see that previous time limited characters are finallly useful for something! We all work hard to get them all, and then they just join the masses of other characters in our park doing meaningless tasks over and over again. I like the fact that those of us who have played for a while and worked hard to get these characters have a bit of an advantage


----------



## xthebowdenx

Does anyone know if the various characters are worth more or less points in each set? Like will Mickey earn more points than Pluto or the like?


----------



## DisneyMommy19

Off the new challenge topic for a moment. I bought a gold chests and actually GOT Bambi! But the actual character isn’t lighting up for me. Still says “Complete more quests.”  I have flower at Level 3, and 7 more hats to welcome Thumper. Anyone had this happen?


----------



## McCoy

DisneyMommy19 said:


> Off the new challenge topic for a moment. I bought a gold chests and actually GOT Bambi! But the actual character isn’t lighting up for me. Still says “Complete more quests.”  I have flower at Level 3, and 7 more hats to welcome Thumper. Anyone had this happen?


I think you got the Bambi float, not Bambi the character


----------



## DisneyMommy19

McCoy said:


> I think you got the Bambi float, not Bambi the character


Ahhh...you are correct!!! Thank you!


----------



## mmmears

So far I have 12 bottles for Jack Jack... and THUMPER!  He's so cute when you get to welcome him.  I think I must have been really, really lucky with the drops.  He is on his first task, which takes 4 hours.


----------



## hopemax

After Jack had his solo task, his task with Sally and his task with Oogie Boogie, no additional purple tasks have appeared for me.

So it's a little extra EC but the people without those characters aren't missing that much.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

As a newer player (started after BatB), I am loving this event.  Not so much for the event aspect, as for the chance to get characters from older events without gambling on Legendary chests, which I've never done because I still have attractions in platinum chests that I've had no luck with!  In any case, I now have Jack (for the low price of 750 EC), and I have Zero (for the low real price of $3.99 and it included a Cackling concession).  Zero is only the 2nd time I've spent real money on this game.  Sure I'll likely not get Sally or Oogie Boogie without gambling on Legendary chests, but at least I have half the collection now, which should improve the likelihood of those other characters slightly.

As for Jack-Jack... I have a feeling I'm going to have a hard time collecting him.  I'm already debating on whether or not I want Jack's house - 500 EC, because it helps with Jack's tokens, but that's 2.5 Jack-Jack bottles!  We'll see.  Next time I can send my characters out on challenge again, I need to make a note of which characters from each group are options, because as people pointed out, not all the Mickey&Friends and ToyStory characters are on the list as options.  Making those refresh tokens more important - but with 4 characters that can gain them hopefully I won't run out.  Though Zero is going to take quite a few this first chapter if I want to keep him helping!

I hate the Leaderboard this time around!  I'm at roughly 500ish, and seem to be stuck in that area.  Guess I'm not as devoted (not spending gems to speed up), or the low level of my 2 NBC characters is hurting me (lvl 1).  Maybe a combo of both.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Oh yeah!  Anyone else notice that the event is 15 days, but in the Livestream it had said 21 days and some odd hours?!  Did they last minute shorten the event??


----------



## AJGolden1013

My stats for the event:
12/20 - bottles for JackJack
3051 points
136th on my Leader Board - person at the top has 11,992 - good for them, I'm not up for racing in this game.  The maleficent ears hat stand would be nice, but it's not the end of the world if I don't get it

I get to have another battle in about half an hour from now and I've learned that sending 5 characters is better than less.  I only had to use 1 refreshment so far and I'll have to use another one for the next battle but I have all the characters who can gather them, out gathering them, so that will help.

What I've been able to figure out:

EDIT: It appears that Maleficent's curse affects 4 buildings at a time, every 4 hours, which is only 16 EC and that's just SAD!!!!

Bullseye, Jessie, Tinker Belle, Kristoff, and Syndrome ALL collect Recovery Treats which is helpful.

I was very concerned when I saw that this is only a 15 day thing, but since I got 12 bottles so far, I feel like it is more attainable than I first thought, which is helpful, as long as you're only going for the tokens.  If you need the characters (Jack, Anna, and Mrs. Incredible) then I think it might be a little more difficult, but I have a lot of faith in all of you, so for those of you who are doing that, you can do it!

I assume that after we collect all the tokens we need for chapter 1, it's a race to points, to gain as many as you can and collect the milestone rewards.  I know not everyone is happy, and I do understand the frustration and at the same time, I like this challenge.  I am NOT happy about the fact that uncurled buildings only get 4 EC, that is ridiculous.

Best Wishes to all!!!!


----------



## KPach525

So we all know the daily award on the 15th is a legendary chest, but did anyone else notice that it also shows you the possible drops now? It’s all Incredibles, for me the top prize is the Elastigirl costume, then Frozone who I don’t have yet. So now I’m wondering if that is the only way to get the costume?


----------



## wingweaver84

The other stuff is nice,heck I can live with Jack-Jack,but it's Anna I'm after the most. If I can get her,that will only leave Mulan as the only set I have no characters from.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

KPach525 said:


> So we all know the daily award on the 15th is a legendary chest, but did anyone else notice that it also shows you the possible drops now? It’s all Incredibles, for me the top prize is the Elastigirl costume, then Frozone who I don’t have yet. So now I’m wondering if that is the only way to get the costume?



Two of my top items in the Legendary chest are Elastigirl (the character in her classic outfit, not the newer costume), and Syndrome's Zero Point Attraction - two items that I could get for a small amount of EC, but they unlock on the same day at the same time, which means the daily reward chest will pop-up before I can go and purchase these 2 items probably.  Therefore the free Legendary chest will likely be a total waste and only save me a small amount of EC instead of giving me a shot at one of the other characters.  This actually annoys me to no end, and has me thinking about messaging or posting on DMK's Facebook page, though I know it will go unanswered.... *grrrrr*


----------



## maxsmom

Does anyone know if I spend the 500EC on jack’s house if it will help with anything? I’m thinking I want to save all of my EC to get jack jack and elastic girl since I wasn’t playing yet during their event. If I have enough EC can I go back and buy stuff from earlier wks? Or once me move to wk 2 we cannot purchase stuff from wk 1 anymore. Thanks!


----------



## wingweaver84

Yeah,Jack has a quest that involves the house. It's for 6 hours,though.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

AJGolden1013 said:


> Bullseye, Jessie, Tinker Belle, Kristoff, and Syndrome ALL collect Recovery Treats which is helpful.



So does Alien!


----------



## PrincessS121212

A little late to the posting, but so far I'm liking this event.  For some of you who are posting that you are confused, it's pretty straight forward.

1) Return all of your Mickey & Friend's, Toy Story, Cinderella, and Nightmare before Christmas characters as well as Kristoph, Syndrome, and Tinker Belle.

2) To complete the 3 purple quests, you will need Jack, Jack & Sally, Jack & Oogie Boogie, each a 2 hour quest, then the purple quests stop.

3)  Find the 4 buildings in your park that are cursed and tap each twice.  These buildings are cursed at random, and 4 new buildings will be cursed in 4 hours.  This will give you 4 Maleficent Coins, or EC, per building, or 16 every 4 hours.

4)  Battle Maleficent.  You can choose 4 characters to battle her at a time, 1 from each set of characters, and then Jack as your 5th character when he is not completing quests.  That means, pending which characters are in your park, you have up to 6 Mickey & Friend's characters, 6 Toy Story Characters, 3 Cinderella characters, and 3 Nightmare Before Christmas Characters in addition to Jack to send out to battle every 2 hours.  You get more event POINTS for having all the characters battling than you would for only having a couple characters battling.

5) Cooldown.  When those characters get back, they need a cooldown period, except Jack who will never need a cooldown period.  Choose 4 new characters and repeat till you are out of characters or your daily 24 hour refresh for all characters is available (I think it occurs 11am EST)  After the 3rd battle, all of your Cinderella characters will have been used, so to send one of them back out, you need to refresh them with cocoa.  This can be earned by sending Bullseye, Jessie, Tinker Belle, Kristoff, TS Alien, and Syndrome out on quests.

6) Event Points will count towards your leaderboard score as well as your chapter tasks.  You need 20,000 points to get the maximum reward for each chapter.  Click the Tower Challenge button and choose the top left button.  This shows all the different challenges to meet by gathering event points.  Click on each mile marker that you hit to collect your reward.

7)  EC is used to purchase Jack Jack tokens or other older items from other sets.  You earn EC by hitting your mile markers, placing well in the leaderboard, battling Maleficent, and clearing the curse from the various attractions.  For every 200 EC you get, you can click on the present button in the Event Progress thingy and then choose something to spend the EC on.  Once you purchase all 20 JackJack bottles, you are done until chapter 2 releases UNLESS you need one of the other items they offer.

Rinse and Repeat for chapters 2 and 3 except with different character sets.


----------



## silly.old.bear

So can I still get items from chapter 1 when it moves to chapter 2? I don’t have any nbc, frozen, or incredibles characters. I want to save my EC to figure out if I should get multiple characters and buildings or exchange them for tokens to get jack jack.


----------



## luther10

Drop rate of those recovery tokens is pretty awful, around 33% for me...


----------



## CallieMar

I don't mind this new type of event since it's something different.  I miss the cool animations we've see with previous events though.  My biggest complaint is that there's just too much unnecessary tapping especially when you need to return characters from home.  You should be able to return a character directly when you're at the tower instead having it go into the storybook first (even if it asks you for confirmation, I still think think this would be easier than the current setup).

I have everyone in these character sets leveled up to 10 except for Fairy Godmother who is at 8.  I got Jack in a free Legendary chest a while back but no other NBC characters.  So I'm only getting a little over 200 EC after each battle.  I have 10 Jack-Jack bottles right now.  It will be slow going especially since I won't have Anna and Elastigirl for the future rounds.  At least you pretty much know what you're getting each time.  I think the idea is good but the execution is a little sloppy.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I'm really enjoying this event. I have 11 Bottles and am 18th with 5381 Points right now. When I opened my game up after 4pm local when I woke up the top people had over 12000 points but it appears I either jumped leaderboards or they fixed some cheating as my leader has 7769 now.


----------



## Figarro

maxsmom said:


> If I have enough EC can I go back and buy stuff from earlier wks? Or once me move to wk 2 we cannot purchase stuff from wk 1 anymore. Thanks!





silly.old.bear said:


> So can I still get items from chapter 1 when it moves to chapter 2? I don’t have any nbc, frozen, or incredibles characters. I want to save my EC to figure out if I should get multiple characters and buildings or exchange them for tokens to get jack jack.



This is what I read from wikia page 
http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/The_Tower_Challenge_Event_FAQ
Rewards for past chapters will stay available for the entire challenge.


----------



## Figarro

PrincessS121212 said:


> 6) Event Points will count towards your leaderboard score as well as your chapter tasks.  You need 20,000 points to get the maximum reward for each chapter.  Click the Tower Challenge button and choose the top left button.  This shows all the different challenges to meet by gathering event points.  Click on each mile marker that you hit to collect your reward.



It's interesting what Gameloft is doing for this event, though I do find it confusing. 
But thanks to your post, I collected my reward and have enough EC to buy Jack


----------



## aussiebill10

Does the 24 hr refresh use cocoa?and does it refresh all the characters who have gone out or do I just use a cocoa to refresh when needed as Only have 3 Cinderella in a group so each one has gone out once


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> So far I have 12 bottles for Jack Jack... and THUMPER!  He's so cute when you get to welcome him.  I think I must have been really, really lucky with the drops.  He is on his first task, which takes 4 hours.[/QUote/]
> I started the 24-hour "welcome" on Thumper yesterday morning, and since then was able to collect enough tokens to bring him right to level 2.  Unfortunately, my brain wasn't working this morning, so right after welcoming him I fell for the exclamation point and started him on his 4 hour task.  So much for trying to collect another round of Thumper tokens in the meantime.


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> Drop rate of those recovery tokens is pretty awful, around 33% for me...


And I thought it was just me.  I figured the cocoa would be a given, similar to how the common character tokens are.  But that's not the case.


----------



## Laughing hyena27

minniesBFF said:


> Am I the only one embarrassed at how confused I am about the new timed event?  I swear I stared at my phone screen for a solid 5 minutes just trying to decipher the tutorial enough to move forward.


I'm glad I'm not the only one, even after playing I still don't get what's happening.  Haven't figured out the difference between points and tokens, read the tutorial a few times...


----------



## minniesBFF

so, once I get 3,000 EC, can't I just buy Jack-Jack?  I guess I'm wondering why I would need to collect his tokens now if I can just buy him outright, I already have 2,114 EC, so I should have enough to buy him by tonight or tomorrow morning.  Or is it that once you buy him you have to buy tokens to level him up?  And if that's the case, we can't buy his ear hats for 9 more days, correct??  So he'll have to stay at level 1 for 9 days... 

This is SO confusing...


----------



## pinkprincessdad

minniesBFF said:


> so, once I get 3,000 EC, can't I just buy Jack-Jack?  I guess I'm wondering why I would need to collect his tokens now if I can just buy him outright, I already have 2,114 EC, so I should have enough to buy him by tonight or tomorrow morning.  Or is it that once you buy him you have to buy tokens to level him up?  And if that's the case, we can't buy his ear hats for 9 more days, correct??  So he'll have to stay at level 1 for 9 days...
> 
> This is SO confusing...



My understanding is that you will need to use EC to buy the 20 bottles, 20 cards, and 20 hats.  Then an additional 3,000 EC to actually buy Jack Jack.  So (20 hats X 200EC) + (20 Cards x 400EC) + (20 hats X 750EC) + 3,000 EC = 30,000 EC total.


----------



## wnwardii

minniesBFF said:


> so, once I get 3,000 EC, can't I just buy Jack-Jack?



My guess is that once we complete week one and have all of the bottles, then we move on to the 2nd and 3rd weeks.  Then once we get the jack jack ear hats, then you can spend the 3,000 EC to get Jack Jack.  This is only guessing since there have been comments that you can get prior weeks items once you obtain the necessary items.  But please let us know what happens once you get the 3,000 EC and if you are able to purchase Jack Jack this week.


----------



## squirrel

I'm still confused about the hot chocolate.  What's it for?


----------



## minniesBFF

pinkprincessdad said:


> My understanding is that you will need to use EC to buy the 20 bottles, 20 cards, and 20 hats.  Then an additional 3,000 EC to actually buy Jack Jack.  So (20 hats X 200EC) + (20 Cards x 400EC) + (20 hats X 750EC) + 3,000 EC = 30,000 EC total.





wnwardii said:


> My guess is that once we complete week one and have all of the bottles, then we move on to the 2nd and 3rd weeks.  Then once we get the jack jack ear hats, then you can spend the 3,000 EC to get Jack Jack.  This is only guessing since there have been comments that you can get prior weeks items once you obtain the necessary items.  But please let us know what happens once you get the 3,000 EC and if you are able to purchase Jack Jack this week.



Ahhh that makes total sense, why couldn't I have figured that out?!  Thanks, guys!


----------



## JamesGarvey

got my 20/20 Jack Jack token this morning



squirrel said:


> I'm still confused about the hot chocolate.  What's it for?



After you use anyone besides the featured character (Jack now, Anna next chapter, Mrs. Incredible later) in the tower mission, they lock out from doing it again. No amount of downtime unlocks. The only method to unlock them is hot chocolate for a SINGLE 'tired" character or the 1 per day refresh for ALL of them.


----------



## Quellman

JamesGarvey said:


> got my 20/20 Jack Jack token this morning
> 
> 
> 
> After you use anyone besides the featured character (Jack now, Anna next chapter, Mrs. Incredible later) in the tower mission, they lock out from doing it again. No amount of downtime unlocks. The only method to unlock them is hot chocolate for a SINGLE 'tired" character or the 1 per day refresh for ALL of them.


I'm a big fan of the one coca per day to unlock everyone.  A nice addition interns.


----------



## mmmears

Thumper had a task and then I had to level him up to 2 and build the meadow (still waiting for that one to finish).  I had Stitch going to L8, so I had to wait to get Thumper up to 2.  Oops, but really I'm not in a big hurry for this one.

I have all of Jack Jack's bottles and like a pp mentioned, it looks like they might have cleaned up my leaderboard.  I'm only 4K below the top ranked person, and yesterday I was much farther behind.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welp, just got my 20th  Jack Jack bottle so I guess just crank points to try to get as high on the leaderboard as possible (currently at 42 with just over 10k in points)

Also finally got my last Thumper Hat to welcoming him now.

I like that at least the event is different and that doesn’t seem like you need to use gems at all - does feel like a lot of tapping is needed - I mean, it takes like 3 taps just to buy each bottle for Jack Jack


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I thought the battle characters were supposed to automatically reset at 11 AM EST. Mine haven't yet. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Its not automatic, the refresh recharges at 11am. why would they have a button for it if it was automatic?


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

JamesGarvey said:


> Its not automatic, the refresh recharges at 11am. why would they have a button for it if it was automatic?


Then their FAQ should have said that it was only dependent on the use of the Refresh Button. Instead, "All tired Character will become rested and ready to Challenge the Tower again every day at 15:00 GMT" says that it will be an automatic game feature. The use of the Refresh button is not implied or stated.


----------



## Busybee46

Despite not having any NBC characters previously, I think I am getting on pretty well. End of 1st day and I now have Jack Skellington and his house, Zero from the bundle, and another NBC attraction from a chest I got with gems. I have 9 bottles for Jack Jack, and am nearly halfway to the points target for Chapter 1. Miraculously I am creeping up the leaderboard and just squeaked in to 47th place. Would be brilliant to end up in the Top 50, but day 2 will be harder, as I am short of refresh tokens, and there aren't the bonuses to collect. 

Meanwhile, in other news, I got to welcome Peter Pan today, so I am really happy about that. Flower is up to level 3, but still waiting on a few ears for Thumper.

Do we have any idea which main character sets will be alongside Frozen for chapter 2? Or if there will be any way to add Frozen characters beyond Anna, and the Ice Rink, which I already have?


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> so, once I get 3,000 EC, can't I just buy Jack-Jack?  I guess I'm wondering why I would need to collect his tokens now if I can just buy him outright, I already have 2,114 EC, so I should have enough to buy him by tonight or tomorrow morning.  Or is it that once you buy him you have to buy tokens to level him up?  And if that's the case, we can't buy his ear hats for 9 more days, correct??  So he'll have to stay at level 1 for 9 days...
> 
> This is SO confusing...


Think of it the same that way we need to use event currency or magic to "buy"/welcome/level up other characters in the game.


----------



## supernova

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Then their FAQ should have said that it was only dependent on the use of the Refresh Button. Instead, "All tired Character will become rested and ready to Challenge the Tower again every day at 15:00 GMT" says that it will be an automatic game feature. The use of the Refresh button is not implied or stated.


I figured that my "tired" characters would reset on their own, too.  With the "Global Refresh" button being right next to the cocoa, I thought they were connected.


----------



## mum2two

Has anyone figured out if certain characters give more points than others in their group e.g does Mickey give more points than Pluto?


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> I figured that my "tired" characters would reset on their own, too.  With the "Global Refresh" button being right next to the cocoa, I thought they were connected.



Yesterday afternoon, after my second tower challenge, I had 2 "tired" characters from each group. I pressed the refresh button, thinking that I would be prompted to select the "tired" character I wanted refreshed. The button changed to a count down timer resetting at 9 a.m. today. All of my characters had been refreshed. I realized at one of the next challenges, that you've got to select the single character to refresh by pressing the hot chocolate icon from the select screen.

By 9 o'clock this morning, all my characters were tired. As soon as the count down timer reached zero, it became a refresh button again. Pressed it and, viola, all my characters were ready for the tower.


----------



## aussiebill10

I just did same thing saw the refresh now button but waited till everyone was tired then pressed it everyone ready to go and did use any cocoa
Tomorrow I might try to refresh the 2 nightmare ones with cocoa as needed to keep the line full


----------



## KPach525

mum2two said:


> Has anyone figured out if certain characters give more points than others in their group e.g does Mickey give more points than Pluto?


I clicked on them individually to see, and could only see a difference in my Cinderella set with Fairy Godmother who is only at level 8. So it’s the level that matters, not the character. Otherwise the actual points dropped are random in that range, similar to parades.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I figured that my "tired" characters would reset on their own, too.  With the "Global Refresh" button being right next to the cocoa, I thought they were connected.


Figured the same thing. They really should have been set up to automatically do that. Especially since I just refreshed mine and the timer countdown is at 21h 39m.



tweeter said:


> Yesterday afternoon, after my second tower challenge, I had 2 "tired" characters from each group. I pressed the refresh button, thinking that I would be prompted to select the "tired" character I wanted refreshed. The button changed to a count down timer resetting at 9 a.m. today. All of my characters had been refreshed. I realized at one of the next challenges, that you've got to select the single character to refresh by pressing the hot chocolate icon from the select screen.
> 
> By 9 o'clock this morning, all my characters were tired. As soon as the count down timer reached zero, it became a refresh button again. Pressed it and, viola, all my characters were ready for the tower.



Nice “accidental” catch on your part. It probably saved you about a dozen cocoa refreshes.

Hopefully they do a better job explaining this if/when they do another event like this. I wouldn’t say I’m upset, but am a little annoyed they didn’t make it clearer. If they had, I’d probably have 12+ cocoa saved up, that I instead spent last night.


----------



## minniesBFF

supernova said:


> Think of it the same that way we need to use event currency or magic to "buy"/welcome/level up other characters in the game.


I figured it out after others made the same comment, and now I feel pretty dumb about not figuring that out myself.  However, the way that screen with Jack-Jack on it is laid out is pretty convoluted, in my opinion.


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> I figured it out after others made the same comment, and now I feel pretty dumb about not figuring that out myself.  However, the way that screen with Jack-Jack on it is laid out is pretty convoluted, in my opinion.


Major headache.  Had to be a better way to design it.  It seems that Gameloft spent so much time trying to pack a bunch of crap onto that single screen that they ran out of time to develop animation for each of the character battles.

Still, I just finished my 20 bottles, so now I'll just be gathering up points and currency.  So far so good.


----------



## Acer

mikegood2 said:


> Figured the same thing. They really should have been set up to automatically do that. Especially since I just refreshed mine and the timer countdown is at 21h 39m.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice “accidental” catch on your part. It probably saved you about a dozen cocoa refreshes.
> 
> Hopefully they do a better job explaining this if/when they do another event like this. I wouldn’t say I’m upset, but am a little annoyed they didn’t make it clearer. If they had, I’d probably have 12+ cocoa saved up, that I instead spent last night.


They actually did explain it  The problem is that it was only explained in the video on facebook. The video is only 12 or 13 minutes  Had I not watched it, I would be lost as well .if you have some free time and still dont get things watch the video  
And it is so stupid for them to do it this way  I got lucky that I caught the video


----------



## Mattimation

I'm not having too much trouble with the event itself, I just don't think I *get* it. It seems very hastily put together - very disappointed we don't get character animations challenging Maleficent, and why Maleficent in the first place? If the only pay off is one Incredibles character, why wasn't it someone from Incredibles? I'm sure Incredibles II will have some sort of twist villain they don't want to spoil, but like...the Underminer would have been fine. It just doesn't quite make sense like the others have, and it really just feels like something they through together to keep us busy without complaining about another full event.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, I started the event pretty behind and slow since it was such a busy day at work. I only battled a couple of times yesterday. I don't find the event as confusing or troubling as some on this board, but it's definitely different than what I'm used to.

My late start must've gotten me into a less challenging leaderboard group. Even barely playing yesterday I'm in 78th place with 8,393 points. 5th place is only at 14500 points, so I'm hoping I can pull out top 50. 

I only need one more jack jack bottle, which i should have in about an hour and a half. 


I wouldn't mind having one of these "events" every once in a while to get everyone else caught up without costing them real money. Hopefully those of us that already have all the extra characters, attractions, etc will still get gems for our left over maleficent EC. 
I wouldn't hate it if they used these events to add characters to sets that we already have. This at least gives me a little more something to do right now instead of just leveling up my characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know the whole progress thing and Event Shop are in three stages that are like 5 days each, but is the leaderboard just one leaderboard for the entire 15 days?


----------



## galaxygirl76

I like the event so far but I'm not loving it. Besides Jack Jack there is very little of interest for me since I have all the characters and buildings available already. I'm currently 26th on the rankings, which for me is pretty good but the leader is 60000 ahead of the no2...

Getting closer to Peter Pan, I may get him before Halloween now


----------



## JamesGarvey

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know the whole progress thing and Event Shop are in three stages that are like 5 days each, but is the leaderboard just one leaderboard for the entire 15 days?



No, they will reset every chapter.


----------



## ISmellBeef

As i don't really care about Jack Jack i will focus more on the other characters and concessions. 
What I don't like that I have yo be online for this. I play kn an IPad and I don't have always access to internet.. actually I see no point for this 'feature' tbh


----------



## AJGolden1013

squirrel said:


> I'm still confused about the hot chocolate.  What's it for?



If you want to use all 5 characters and some of them are tired, then the hot chocolate and cookies will refresh them and you can use them again, immediately, rather than waiting for the 24 hour time period for the refresh button.



mum2two said:


> Has anyone figured out if certain characters give more points than others in their group e.g does Mickey give more points than Pluto?



I actually think Donald is worth a lot more than any other mickey friends.  I haven't been able to figure out anyone else, but Donald Duck seems to get me lots of points, rather than anyone else in the group.  I'll try to focus on my next go round, see what I can figure out.

I have all 20 bottles for Jack Jack, so that's awesome, and I have almost 1,000 EC, so that's pretty cool.  2 more days of chapter 1 and then on to chapter 2.  I've also got a crazy life happening next week, so who knows what's going to happen.  I send out all the 24 hour characters and I kept out the chapter characters, and the token characters, everyone else went home, because I thought that would be easier.  So far it's working.

I will be doing the points post in about an hour.  Wishing you all the best luck with the rest of the event!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay gang, so I have looked at EVERY CHARACTER 

They ALL range 300 - 585 in points and 50 - 100 in EC/coins.  HOWEVER, it does NOT mean that that is added together.  so for example 5 x 585 is NOT 1575 and that is the top level of points you can get for having a battle with all 5 character.  As is also the case with EC/coins.  That's been maxed out to 280, which if you have all 5 characters, it should be maxed at 500.

If anyone gets different information, please let me know.  I'm curious if we all have the same thing.  I hope we do.


----------



## 10CJ

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay gang, so I have looked at EVERY CHARACTER
> 
> They ALL range 300 - 585 in points and 50 - 100 in EC/coins.  HOWEVER, it does NOT mean that that is added together.  so for example 5 x 585 is NOT 1575 and that is the top level of points you can get for having a battle with all 5 character.  As is also the case with EC/coins.  That's been maxed out to 280, which if you have all 5 characters, it should be maxed at 500.
> 
> If anyone gets different information, please let me know.  I'm curious if we all have the same thing.  I hope we do.


My max are 1575 and 280.


----------



## mmmears

I’m seeing the same numbers in my game.


----------



## ISmellBeef

somehow i can't select the characters for the challenge anymore? the window doesn't pop up  :|


----------



## supernova

Just collected my Nightmare Mask stand and was surprised to find that it didn't produce event currency.


----------



## wingweaver84

@supernova Concession stands don't generate EC,only the attractions.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> @supernova Concession stands don't generate EC,only the attractions.


Thanks.  Not sure why I always remembered the stands helping us out with currency.  Oh well.


----------



## KPach525

10CJ said:


> My max are 1575 and 280.


What they mean is you will never see 1575 and 280 returned. Again it’s a RNG drop.


----------



## mmmears

After I built the meadow Thumper had a long task (I think it was 8 hours) there and that opened up the welcome Bambi task.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> After I built the meadow Thumper had a long task (I think it was 8 hours) there and that opened up the welcome Bambi task.


Nice job and thanks for the progress update.

At my current pace, I’m hoping I’ll be able to welcome Thumper this month.  Seriously though, I’ve been stuck at 31/35 for over a day and believe if I go 0/3 on my next batch it will be 2 days.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> After I built the meadow Thumper had a long task (I think it was 8 hours) there and that opened up the welcome Bambi task.


Glad to hear that.  The meadow finished building this morning and I sent Thumper out.  Guess I can start collecting for Bambi in a few hours, then.

Good to see that the interns have done it again.  The Meadow is a nice small round attraction with a large square footprint.  And, as usual, rather than actually develop content they took the easy way out with this Bambi addition.  Thumper requires 8 of those purple flowers and 5 hats just to get to level 3.  By 9 and 10, the counts will be super inflated.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> At my current pace, I’m hoping I’ll be able to welcome Thumper this month.  Seriously though, I’ve been stuck at 31/35 for over a day and believe if I go 0/3 on my next batch it will be 2 days.



I've needed 2 last Stitch hats for a couple of days now and they just won't drop.  Only doing slightly better with the blasters.  Down to needing 4 of those.


----------



## pugprincess

This event seemed a little confusing at first, but I think I get it now. The hot chocolate/refresh stuff wasn't explained very well at all.

I'm really happy that we newer players finally get a chance to unlock some previous event characters without gambling on chests - I hope they do more of that in the future! I didn't have any of the Nightmare Before Christmas characters, but now I've just got Jack with EC. Hopefully I can get Anna too, to go with Elsa who is currently my lone Frozen character. Not too bothered about The Incredibles though.


----------



## go oilers go

Bambi requires:
40 leaves
30 butterflies
30 ear hats

And not a lot of options to get them, so it will take a while...


----------



## CallieMar

I finally got the zootopia race track in today’s daily reward platinum chest!!!

Event wise, I finished all the bottles yesterday and got my mask stand today. Since none of the event buildings seem to help with EC, I won’t buy them til the very end. If my math is right I should have enough to get all of the next Jack-Jack tokens when they unlock, plus buy Anna.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> I finally got the zootopia race track in today’s daily reward platinum chest!!!
> 
> Event wise, I finished all the bottles yesterday and got my mask stand today. Since none of the event buildings seem to help with EC, I won’t buy them til the very end. If my math is right I should have enough to get all of the next Jack-Jack tokens when they unlock, plus buy Anna.


I wonder if they will wipe out the event currency from round 1 and have us start back at 0 for the second round?  If not, I'll be done with the cards (are those cards?  what the hell are they?) and then just keep building currency since I have the two other rewards.  Same for round 3.  If they don't clear out my currency, I'll easily have Jack Jack.  Not that I have any burning desire to add him to my character set, but whatever.

The GOOD thing is that, once we add him, we'll get the gem reward for a second time, I would imagine.  It already happened with the addition of the Fairy Godmother, so there's hope for more gems.


----------



## McCoy

Man, I must be way behind. I've only got 3,000 coins right now, so still a long way to go to get to 8,000.  I know I'll complete it no problem, as it is nearly 3 days from now and the chapter lasts 5 days, I'm just surprised that people sound like they already have enough.


----------



## CallieMar

supernova said:


> I wonder if they will wipe out the event currency from round 1 and have us start back at 0 for the second round?  If not, I'll be done with the cards (are those cards?  what the hell are they?) and then just keep building currency since I have the two other rewards.  Same for round 3.  If they don't clear out my currency, I'll easily have Jack Jack.  Not that I have any burning desire to add him to my character set, but whatever.
> 
> The GOOD thing is that, once we add him, we'll get the gem reward for a second time, I would imagine.  It already happened with the addition of the Fairy Godmother, so there's hope for more gems.



It sounds like we get to keep the EC since they mention everything in past chapters being available throughout the event. But points will reset because we get a new leaderboard for each chapter. Why we have to worry about both points and EC now when it’s already so confusing to everyone, who the hell knows. Tapping on silverware or happy faces was a lot easier.


----------



## CallieMar

McCoy said:


> Man, I must be way behind. I've only got 3,000 coins right now, so still a long way to go to get to 8,000.  I know I'll complete it no problem, as it is nearly 3 days from now and the chapter lasts 5 days, I'm just surprised that people sound like they already have enough.



I thought I might have enough by the time the next chapetr starts but I calculated wrong. I’ll probably have enough to get half the tokens at the start and then it’ll take another couple days after that, maybe less depending on the progressive rewards.


----------



## supernova

go oilers go said:


> Not a lot of options to get Bambi's requirements, so it will take a while...


No big surprise there...


----------



## wnwardii

CallieMar said:


> Tapping on silverware or happy faces was a lot easier.



Shhh, or the interns will suddenly add some tapper events and somehow make the tapper event confusing.  To probably jinx us, we haven't had a tapper event in quite some time.


----------



## Ariel0111

Hi i am looking fir some advice please, i dont have any of the characters from incredibles frozen or nbc. I got jack with ec and the bottles, and 491 coins left, shall i buy the house after reaching 500 or should i hang on to my ec as the next chapters items are more costly. Thanks alot


----------



## mmmears

Well I certainly hope I can keep my EC for round 2, or there's no point in my sending my characters out to get it now.  Plus it would make each section so much more stressful...


----------



## Disney_Alli

I’ve had all the bottle since last night and am in the process of welcoming Thumper im about 10th on my leaderboard too. So far I’m really enjoying this event - I’d probably love it even more if I wasn’t a day 1 player and didn’t have all the characters already what a great way to get them for free!


----------



## Busybee46

Ariel0111 said:


> Hi i am looking fir some advice please, i dont have any of the characters from incredibles frozen or nbc. I got jack with ec and the bottles, and 491 coins left, shall i buy the house after reaching 500 or should i hang on to my ec as the next chapters items are more costly. Thanks alot


I would buy the house now. Although the cards are more expensive, the bonus rewards for points progress are much higher, so that will help a lot. The house is only a little more costly than 1 card... With 2 more days to go, you should have enough for Anna straight away in round 2.


----------



## supernova

Ariel0111 said:


> Hi i am looking fir some advice please, i dont have any of the characters from incredibles frozen or nbc. I got jack with ec and the bottles, and 491 coins left, shall i buy the house after reaching 500 or should i hang on to my ec as the next chapters items are more costly. Thanks alot





Busybee46 said:


> I would buy the house now. Although the cards are more expensive, the bonus rewards for points progress are much higher, so that will help a lot. The house is only a little more costly than 1 card... With 2 more days to go, you should have enough for Anna straight away in round 2.



I agree.  You'll build up more currency during round two, and who knows if the house will be available again at a later time without having to buy chests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got a pop-up indicating they are "planning a special surprise - come back tomorrow for your special gift!"

I'm not holding my breath for something good, but guess you never know


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So far I am not minding this event - it's something different and doesn't seem too stressful and don't really need to use gems

One thing, the cursing of the buildings seems pretty silly the way they are doing it.  Not really a big deal for them to be cursed, and then you just have to top them twice to uncurse them - and you get a whopping 4 EC for uncursing them.  Just seems silly.  Be better if it was harder to uncruse them (perhaps takes sending a character to do it and a multihour task) but then the reward is better (either more EC or maybe even a Jack Jack item drop)


----------



## supernova

I would probably hate this event less if rounds 2 and 3 weren't going to be more of the exact same.  I can't see spending the next 12 days endlessly sending out characters for an invisible battle, and tapping cursed buildings over and over and over again.  So while they might have fooled some of you into believing that this is a totally different event, it's really not.  All they did was eliminate the storyline portion and and extend over the entire course of the event what would normally be the final battle.  We're spending three solid weeks doing nothing but trying to get Pooh out of a tree, without sending Kanga out to search for Roo, or Eeyore to float in the water.  Lame.


----------



## Mark Femia

As a new-ish player, I'll say that this event is just another layer of distraction, but as I am also trying to collect for Thumper, Shere Khan, and Wendy simultaneously, it's a nice little diversion from just constantly sending characters out to gather things for those three. Since I'm only sitting at 1.4 M in magic, it's also good to keep everybody working to build up what I'll need to actually afford to buy those three at some point.


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> So far I am not minding this event - it's something different and doesn't seem too stressful and don't really need to use gems
> 
> One thing, the cursing of the buildings seems pretty silly the way they are doing it.  Not really a big deal for them to be cursed, and then you just have to top them twice to uncurse them - and you get a whopping 4 EC for uncursing them.  Just seems silly.  Be better if it was harder to uncruse them (perhaps takes sending a character to do it and a multihour task) but then the reward is better (either more EC or maybe even a Jack Jack item drop)



Not only that, but I've noticed the "curse" of not earning magic isn't really true either - I've tapped several cursed buildings and gotten EC and regular magic from them. Maybe they don't get pulled in by Merlin's gathering spell, but it doesn't really seem like much of a curse.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> Not only that, but I've noticed the "curse" of not earning magic isn't really true either - I've tapped several cursed buildings and gotten EC and regular magic from them. Maybe they don't get pulled in by Merlin's gathering spell, but it doesn't really seem like much of a curse.



yeah, exactly - as soon as you top them you can then collect from them - really not a big negative


----------



## Blosiom

If your events reset your lucky mine is still ridiculous at 62037 then 52277 before 38676 for top 3. 50 spot goes to 24048 and I’m at 203 with 16574. Do have all jack-jacks bottles and brought jack as well since don’t have any of early characters since started after Snow White. Starting to work on building up my reserve now as going to need it


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

A tip for players that may have not had Jack Skellington already:

one of the benefits of having Jack’s house is that it drops some of the tokens for him to level up, and in the same way the other characters levels affect the point range so does his level affect your ec range. I would take equal priority to try and level him up if you can to gain more ec each round.


----------



## mikegood2

Well, the excitement now is wondering how many of the cards items I can instantly buy when Chapter 2 unlocks in less than 2 days. Currently have enough EC to buy 13/20 and gonna see if I can get to 20/20. Of course that’s if EC carries over between chapters, but I’d be shocked if they don’t.

Then I guess the real challenge will be what level I can get Jack Jack up to before the event ends. Of course that also depends on if the event will allow us to buy more of Jack Jack items after we welcome him, and how many items will be required for each level. Again, I’d be very surprised if they don’t let us, but then again I don’t understand intern, so who knows. Either way, the hope that we will be able to is what’s motivating me to keep grinding.


----------



## Windwaker4444

This almost feels like a event non-event.  I finished everything for Chapter 1 yesterday or the day before.  I'm at 88 on my leaderboard with 25,260.  But honestly, I'm not really stressing on the concession stand prize for the top 50.  So I guess that's it for the next week plus.  What a strange event...

Anyways...on to the real game...
I need 3 more ears to welcome Thumper.
Flower is at level 3, but can only do a 1 hr task for leaves.  What a waste.
I was lucky enough to get the Bambi float, but the ice rink still eludes me.
Stitch is at level 7
Lilo is at level 9

That's all I have left. What a strange feeling....


----------



## AJGolden1013

Did anyone get a pop up in the game saying there would be a surprise of some sort tomorrow?


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Did anyone get a pop up in the game saying there would be a surprise of some sort tomorrow?



Yep, I’m really hoping for any type of bench! Or dare I dream a *SUN DIAL*!!!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, I’m really hoping for any type of bench! Or dare I dream a *SUN DIAL*!!!


Seriously?  You're hoping for a sun dial as a special surprise gift?  Dude, you've been playing this game long enough to know that sun dials are only won in platinum chests in lieu of attractions.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Seriously?  You're hoping for a sun dial as a special surprise gift?  Dude, you've been playing this game long enough to know that sun dials are only won in platinum chests in lieu of attractions.



I got a beautiful plant with my last platinum chest


----------



## JamesGarvey

I'm going with a Donald decoration/concession, it is his birthday after all.

unrelated, saw the elixir bottle this morning and meh'd but just noticed in the description it says "Event Currency"


----------



## hopemax

go oilers go said:


> Bambi requires:
> 40 leaves
> 30 butterflies
> 30 ear hats
> 
> And not a lot of options to get them, so it will take a while...



However, one of the characters that can earn Bambi ear hats is a Lvl 2 Jack Jack.  So those of you on the fence about Jack Jack, he will be useful for Bambi.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - the surprise gift for the day is for Donald's Birthday and is 1,934 magic (the year Donald premiered), 6 gems, and a 15-layer cake


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just hit 8000 EC, so next chapter should go smoothly for me, pending what other character books are used next chapter.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am currently 64EC shy of 15/20 cards (or whatever they are) for chapter 2 when it starts tomorrow.  As of this moment in time it looks like I will get among the top t0 for the leaderboard thing, so I shouldn’t have a problem making the EC and then building it back up before the start of chapter 3 and keep it it high enough to have the left over 3000 to get Jack Jack before the event ends.  

I will say I was excited and confused before the event started but I very much enjoy it and for me personally they can do more events like this.  This is a new and for now unique way to play and for me NOT STRESSFUL, so I like it.  They can improve upon it by showing the battles.  Maybe some interns will see this and take that into consideration for future events.  I still want a break.  After this event they need to go into development and improve upon the things everyone likes and give the rest of us time to breathe

I caved and bought Flower so now I’m working on the entire Bambi collection, Lilo and Stitch collection, leveling up Fairy Godmother, Toy Alien, and half of the Peter Pan Collection. Hoping everyone is doing well.


----------



## Gorechick

Has anyone had a "global refresh" of your characters available for the challenge? I don't know if it was an automatic thing or I clicked on something by accident.


----------



## Jax1023

Anyone else concerned that all of the remaining charachter groups have way less characters and we’re going to need a million hot chocolates?

Like if we use wall-e then there’s not a lot of choices before we need to use a hot chocolate.

I didn’t have any nightmare characters besides jack who i bought, so I only have 2400 EC currently.


----------



## hopemax

Jax1023 said:


> Anyone else concerned that all of the remaining charachter groups have way less characters and we’re going to need a million hot chocolates?
> 
> Like if we use wall-e then there’s not a lot of choices before we need to use a hot chocolate.
> 
> I didn’t have any nightmare characters besides jack who i bought, so I only have 2400 EC currently.



I guess that's incentive to stock on EC now.  My Windows game is already horrible with drops for HC.  I only have 10, and that's before I know I'm going to need to use some for tonight's rounds.  My IOS game I have twice that, 20.


----------



## supernova

Status update:

Finished Stitch on Thursday morning so now every character is at 10 and all back visiting home.

Just shy of 9,000 in EC so I'm not worried about Level 2 Jack-Jack nonsense.  Currently #14 on my Leader Board so I'll be fine for the top 50 by tomorrow at 11am when things reset.

Thumper is at 4
Bambi is at 10/30 butterflies and 11/30 hats


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Status update:
> 
> Finished Stitch on Thursday morning so now every character is at 10 and all back visiting home.
> 
> Just shy of 9,000 in EC so I'm not worried about Level 2 Jack-Jack nonsense.  Currently #14 on my Leader Board so I'll be fine for the top 50 by tomorrow at 11am when things reset.
> 
> Thumper is at 4
> Bambi is at 10/30 butterflies and 11/30 hats



Congrats!

My Stitch is still at 9 with 15/25 and 10/20, so he’s getting there.

My Thumpers at 2, but only needs 2 more ears for 3. At least my drop rate really picked up the last 2 days.

Flower, level 3, has been a complete and total waste of 450 gems. She doesn’t really drop anything of value so far. Only reason I spent all my gems on her is because she’s the only character I was missing.

Currently 24th on leaderboard with 53.5K points. Sitting at 7,821 EC.

Oh yeah, my The Meadow will be done in 2 hours, and when I went to build it I was pleasantly suprised to see I had Fantasmic, in my inventory!  I’m guessing I got it from a reward streak Platinum Chest I got yesterday? The good news is other than the Forest Ice Rink, I now have all the building.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Jax1023 said:


> Anyone else concerned that all of the remaining charachter groups have way less characters and we’re going to need a million hot chocolates?
> 
> Like if we use wall-e then there’s not a lot of choices before we need to use a hot chocolate.
> 
> I didn’t have any nightmare characters besides jack who i bought, so I only have 2400 EC currently.



Are the character sets used in the battle changing from week to week??? I don’t recall that being mentioned anywhere...


----------



## DisMommyTX

I was doing fine until yesterday morning when my tower challenge stopped working. I can get to the screen to choose characters to send, but none of the buttons on the screen are responding.  Has anyone else reported problems suddenly appearing? I've tried restarting, rebooting, checked for updates, nada. Am I the only one?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Welcomed Thumper, building the meadow, loving that I can level non useful characters and it doesnt affect gameplay, 10th on my leaderboard with 47771 points and 6772 EC with all Jack-Jacks bottles...I was very skeptical about this and I have to say I don’t mind it one bit. 

Also, how are you all on hot chocolates? I’m up to a stockpiled 24, only using in a day what I gather in a day, so those aren’t too scary either


----------



## mshanson3121

How long is the refresh rate for characters? Does it slow it down if I assign normal jobs in the meantime? Seems like they are taking forever and I'm getting horrible drops on the hot chocolate.


----------



## Mattimation

mshanson3121 said:


> How long is the refresh rate for characters? Does it slow it down if I assign normal jobs in the meantime? Seems like they are taking forever and I'm getting horrible drops on the hot chocolate.



The characters don’t refresh on their own - if you don’t have the hot chocolates to refresh them, then they can only be refreshed by the “refresh all” button once a day.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mattimation said:


> The characters don’t refresh on their own - if you don’t have the hot chocolates to refresh them, then they can only be refreshed by the “refresh all” button once a day.



Well that would have been good to know a few days ago....


----------



## Acer

With 1 hour left, top spot has 76,304

I'm in 197 with 40, 915


----------



## matt314hew

i wish that I could earn other characters other than having to "get them" from platinum chests.  Also I wish that characters that I didn't collect during their events (some of the Incredibles, Frozen, etc.) would become available.  

Right now in the event going on, I can't do the 2nd task as I only have Jack Skellinton and Zero and not Sally, which is required for the one task.  I tried getting her from the platinum chests, but used all my gems on that.  Biggest gripe in the game is having to buy things with money, which is not what I am going to do, but I know that is how the game developers make their money.


----------



## Aces86

I got Fantasmic in my platinum chest!


----------



## JamesGarvey

character books are now:
mickey and friends - same as before
pirates - all 3
monsters inc - mike, sulley, boo & celia
frozen - hans, elsa, olaf, sven

cursed buildings now take 4 taps to uncurse

elsa has a 2hr event task for 25 EC

was able to get all Jack Jack's card tokens with 2632 EC to spare. Maleficent is hovering over the hub now, but that might be a graphic issue, how about anyone else?


----------



## mmmears

Wow I got lucky and finished 48th so I just made it to the top 50.  I’m not staying up late or anything for this game so I’m pleased with this.


----------



## txlibrarian

DisMommyTX said:


> I was doing fine until yesterday morning when my tower challenge stopped working. I can get to the screen to choose characters to send, but none of the buttons on the screen are responding.  Has anyone else reported problems suddenly appearing? I've tried restarting, rebooting, checked for updates, nada. Am I the only one?



My tower challenge stopped working when Chapter 2 started. So much for the interns getting the issue fixed as promised.


----------



## JamesGarvey

so my first batch of characters, all at max level, on the tower task show a range of 1380-1505 reward points and 230 to 260 EC

If that stays consistent (i never bothered to look to see during Chapter 1 how different character combos effected payout, if at all) for the 25,000 rewards points to get the concession, it'll be 17 full cycles to earn enough points, which will net 3910-4420 EC, the rewards bonuses adding another 3000EC. 17 full cycles means you have to do at least 4 full cycles per day to make the goal, which seems very reasonable.

If you're fortunate enough to have all the available characters, you would need only 1 Hot Cocoa per day.


----------



## CallieMar

I bought Anna and the Arendelle skating rink since I want to level her up as much as I can...but Anna is the only one I have who can get the snowflakes. Boo. Hoping I can them out of the bronze chest for now.


----------



## hopemax

With chapter 2, my tower doesn’t have a Global Refresh option. It just shows the number of HC I have. Anyone else? 

Plus, after sending characters out I still have the Tower w/ exclamation point active on my screen. I assume this is a bug but was wondering if the Refresh option is also a bug.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The exclamation point is a graphics bug, went away for me after opening the app later.

Are any of your characters tired yet? Because I have the refresh button on mine after 1 cycle.


----------



## hopemax

No, not tired yet.  But I thought with Chapter 1, it showed up right away.  So hopefully it will show up later.


----------



## KristiT

It’s only been about 3 hours since the 2nd chapter began. How is it possible that the top spot on my leaderboard has 17,228 points? They really went through some gems just to be first.


----------



## supernova

Already done with Jack-Jack's cards.  And I received the Maleficent hat stand.  So the only thing to work towards now is the concession stand at the end of the points accumulation chart.  Gonna be a long long week of game play...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Already done with Jack-Jack's cards.  And I received the Maleficent hat stand.  So the only thing to work towards now is the concession stand at the end of the points accumulation chart.  Gonna be a long long week of game play...




Same here.  I'm glad the contest prize is the same this week, since I already have it and don't have to worry about how I place there.  And this time you have be in the top 10 to get the hat stand.  Yikes.  I'm just going to plug away and work towards Jack Jack's hats and the stand at the end of this "week's" chart.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Already done with Jack-Jack's cards.  And I received the Maleficent hat stand.  So the only thing to work towards now is the concession stand at the end of the points accumulation chart.  Gonna be a long long week of game play...



You still want to work on your EC. Obviously you will need 11k EC to buy the 20 required ear hats. I’m guessing that most of us will have enough EC to buy them the second chapter 3 opens. Then it’s going to be a 5 day mad dash to trying to level Jack Jack up as fast as we can. Since it appears there won’t be any EC gem conversion, we will want to make and spend as much EC as we can to buy the items required to keep leveling him up.

*EDIT:* Just looked and it only takes 1 hour to welcome Jack Jack, so some of us should be able to level him up fairly quickly.  Which just now gave me a sinking feeling that they won’t allow us to buy more items after welcoming him.  It would be fitting that they would do us and leve players with a bunch of worthless EC.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> I got Fantasmic in my platinum chest!


Lucky!!! I was hoping for the Ice Rink, but instead was gifted with the cannon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Already done with Jack-Jack's cards.  And I received the Maleficent hat stand.  So the only thing to work towards now is the concession stand at the end of the points accumulation chart.  Gonna be a long long week of game play...


Any of the park kids wearing the Maleficent hat yet?  Bet it will look funny.  I ended in 81st place, so no concession for me this time around.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Managed to stay in the top 50 with around 55k points so got the hat stand - nice to not have to worry about it going forward as at least have one now

Actually had enough EC to get all the playing cards right at the start of round two so now just building it up for round 3

Notice to uncurse the building now it takes 4 taps instead of 2


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> You still want to work on your EC. Obviously you will need 11k EC to buy the 20 required ear hats. I’m guessing that most of us will have enough EC to buy them the second chapter 3 opens. Then it’s going to be a 5 day mad dash to trying to level Jack Jack up as fast as we can. Since it appears there won’t be any EC gem conversion, we will want to make and spend as much EC as we can to buy the items required to keep leveling him up.
> 
> *EDIT:* Just looked and it only takes 1 hour to welcome Jack Jack, so some of us should be able to level him up fairly quickly.  Which just now gave me a sinking feeling that they won’t allow us to buy more items after welcoming him.  It would be fitting that they would do us and leve players with a bunch of worthless EC.


I'm pretty sure once we've got the character, that'll be the end of his items until after the event.  Unless we can start earning them the traditional way.  But as for purchases, yeah, that'll most likely go away.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Any of the park kids wearing the Maleficent hat yet?  Bet it will look funny.  I ended in 81st place, so no concession for me this time around.


Nor do you deserve one...


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Lucky!!! I was hoping for the Ice Rink, but instead was gifted with the cannon.



Same here. Not thrilled with my new canon. 




supernova said:


> I'm pretty sure once we've got the character, that'll be the end of his items until after the event.  Unless we can start earning them the traditional way.  But as for purchases, yeah, that'll most likely go away.



I’m thinking the same thing. No way can we just buy stuff lo level him. It’ll be the slow and tedious way we level all the characters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Same here. Not thrilled with my new canon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking the same thing. No way can we just buy stuff lo level him. It’ll be the slow and tedious way we level all the characters.


Slow....tedious....what crazy adjectives you use to describe this high paced game we are all addicted to.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Slow....tedious....what crazy adjectives you use to describe this high paced game we are all addicted to.


At first, we were all confused because it was new.  Once we figured it out, we realized that it really wasn't worth it.  And to think that we still have nine days of this madness...


----------



## silly.old.bear

Tried my luck on my first legendary chest since I really wanted frozen characters (minus Anna that I got from this event). Ended up with some sand decoration. Last time I’m using gems to buy a chest  

I do like how this event I can get past event characters. But do wish there were other ways!


----------



## supernova

silly.old.bear said:


> Tried my luck on my first legendary chest since I really wanted frozen characters (minus Anna that I got from this event). Ended up with some sand decoration. Last time I’m using gems to buy a chest
> 
> I do like how this event I can get past event characters. But do wish there were other ways!


Oh, there's always another way...


----------



## matt314hew

silly.old.bear said:


> Tried my luck on my first legendary chest since I really wanted frozen characters (minus Anna that I got from this event). Ended up with some sand decoration. Last time I’m using gems to buy a chest
> 
> I do like how this event I can get past event characters. But do wish there were other ways!



I did that 4 times on teh previous chapter hoping to get Sally.. but wasted all of my gems and nothing great came from it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> At first, we were all confused because it was new.  Once we figured it out, we realized that it really wasn't worth it.  And to think that we still have nine days of this madness...


"Madness" you say? I bet there is a room of interns high fiving each other over their "brilliance " on creating an entire event with recycled items and characters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Oh, there's always another way...
> View attachment 328720


Ha ha ha.  Save that pic!!!! I have a feeling you'll be able to reuse that one A LOT!!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> "Madness" you say? I bet there is a room of interns high fiving each other over their "brilliance " on creating an entire event with recycled items and characters.


I suppose they had to throw SOMETHING together before their summer classes started up


----------



## silly.old.bear

supernova said:


> Oh, there's always another way...
> View attachment 328720



HAHAHAHA!! I suppose that’s one way...


----------



## silly.old.bear

matt314hew said:


> I did that 4 times on teh previous chapter hoping to get Sally.. but wasted all of my gems and nothing great came from it.



I feel you! The roulette wheel function doesn’t help. Now it just feels like it’s your fault for stopping the wheel.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Slow....tedious....what crazy adjectives you use to describe this high paced game we are all addicted to.



Well I can't come up with nicer ones to express what it feels like to level up characters like Peter Pan.


----------



## matt314hew

mmmears said:


> Well I can't come up with nicer ones to express what it feels like to level up characters like Peter Pan.



yep.  I hate new characters that only have 1 or 2 other characters that can help you earn stuff.. and they are the 6 hour tasks that usually are RARE items.  makes me scream at times.  And the other characters that can help, you have to pay for with gems or real money..


----------



## Gorechick

I'm also in the midst of Jungle Book quests while this event is going on. Can anyone tell me what happens after Shere Khan is defeated?


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> I'm also in the midst of Jungle Book quests while this event is going on. Can anyone tell me what happens after Shere Khan is defeated?


That's it.  The portal doesn't actually open.  He just jumps over the way.  Highly uneventful.  Oh, and then you go on the ridiculous two-year quest to try and welcome him.  Good luck with that.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

For those of you who also started playing Harry Potter Hogwarts Mystery gameplay halts at Year 4 Chapter 3. You get a message to please be patient and a pop up that says thanks for playing, check back soon for more content.


----------



## AJGolden1013

My Stats:

Event:
13,534 points
6,158 EC (that's 11 Ear Hats for JackJack when it gets unlocked)
Postion 7 on the leader board

Bambi:
Thumper - collecting for 4
Flower - collecting for 3
Bambi - 4/40 leaves, 7/30 butterflies, 5/30 ears  (maybe by December I'll be able to welcome him.

Characters in General:
Fairy Godmother - ready for 9
Peter Pan - ready for 7
Wendy - ready for 10
Nani - ready for 9
Lilo - ready for 7
Stitch - ready for 6
Angel - ready for 9
Pleakly - ready for 9
Jumba - ready for 9
Cobra Bubbles - ready for 9

Everyone else is maxed out and most of them are visiting home, unless they collect tokens or are part of the Maleficent Event
Magic - 6,543,231.  Never been that high before, probably why I don't want to level anyone up just yet as well.


----------



## JamesGarvey

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> For those of you who also started playing Harry Potter Hogwarts Mystery gameplay halts at Year 4 Chapter 3. You get a message to please be patient and a pop up that says thanks for playing, check back soon for more content.



So the entire game progress walls? Geez and we thought these events were rough.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Event:
17,839 points
9716 EC 
Ranked 40th on my leader board

Bambi:
Thumper - Level 3
Flower - Level 3
Bambi - 10/40 leaves, 3/30 butterflies, 3/30 ears

Characters in General:
Alien - Level 8
Maximus - Level 7
Wall-E - ready for 10
Louie - reach 9
Peter Pan - Level 8
Stitch - Level 9
Jumba - ready for 10
Cobra Bubbles - ready for 10


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

JamesGarvey said:


> So the entire game progress walls? Geez and we thought these events were rough.



Yep. you can still do the classes and some of the tasks to level up characters, but there’s no more storyline or prompted lessons to unlock. I think two schools of thought are to continue interacting with what is available and just massively level up everyone and everything before they release an update with more content or literally just ditch the game entirely until more content is announced. I’m in a month long graduate school class right now so I’m honestly kindof glad, idk what I was thinking trying to keep track of two games at once lol


----------



## mmmears

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> For those of you who also started playing Harry Potter Hogwarts Mystery gameplay halts at Year 4 Chapter 3. You get a message to please be patient and a pop up that says thanks for playing, check back soon for more content.



I've been stuck there for a while.  I'll just patiently wait until there's more content.  I do like the game even though I can't continue for now.  It was a fun little diversion and I loved not having the time pressure of a DMK event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

silly.old.bear said:


> I feel you! The roulette wheel function doesn’t help. Now it just feels like it’s your fault for stopping the wheel.



yeah, has anyone figured out any pattern or anything or advice on when to click?  Sometimes I feel like I've figured it out and then the next time I wind up with something no where around the item I clicked on


----------



## ZellyB

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, has anyone figured out any pattern or anything or advice on when to click?  Sometimes I feel like I've figured it out and then the next time I wind up with something no where around the item I clicked on



I've had some success by holding my finger on the roulette wheel and then releasing it when I see the item I want, but there can be zero hesitation or you get whatever is up next.  It's worked enough times that I think it might actually work and not just be a fluke of luck, but who knows really?


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, has anyone figured out any pattern or anything or advice on when to click?  Sometimes I feel like I've figured it out and then the next time I wind up with something no where around the item I clicked on





ZellyB said:


> I've had some success by holding my finger on the roulette wheel and then releasing it when I see the item I want, but there can be zero hesitation or you get whatever is up next.  It's worked enough times that I think it might actually work and not just be a fluke of luck, but who knows really?



I thought the game's official Facebook page had revealed that it was all still luck, essentially with us seeing the front of the cards this time instead of the back.  They led us to believe that it was all still random.


----------



## supernova

Status update:

8,370 event currency to use later on towards Jack-Jack ear hats.
Currently #4 on the leader board with 23,850 points.  Merlin is waiting patiently for this second Maleficent hat stand.  And just a thousand and change away from whatever concession stand that is for 25,000 points.

Thumper at Level 5, 16/20 thistles and 11/16 ear hats towards Level 6
Bambi 19/30 butterflies and 16/30 ear hats
Flower at Level 3, with just 2 leaves to move to Level 4
At the strong strong recommendation of @mikegood2, I decided to get the useless Flower.  I figure I've got everyone else so why not drop the gems and get him, too.  And I realized that If I'm eventually going to get him anyway, I should just do it sooner than later so that he can at least help with Bambi.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Status update:
> 
> 8,370 event currency to use later on towards Jack-Jack ear hats.
> Currently #4 on the leader board with 23,850 points.  Merlin is waiting patiently for this second Maleficent hat stand.  And just a thousand and change away from whatever concession stand that is for 25,000 points.
> 
> Thumper at Level 5, 16/20 thistles and 11/16 ear hats towards Level 6
> Bambi 19/30 butterflies and 16/30 ear hats
> Flower at Level 3, with just 2 leaves to move to Level 4
> At the strong strong recommendation of @mikegood2, I decided to get the useless Flower.  I figure I've got everyone else so why not drop the gems and get him, too.  And I realized that If I'm eventually going to get him anyway, I should just do it sooner than later so that he can at least help with Bambi.



*HEY, DON'T BLAME ME FOR YOUR BAD LIFE CHOICES!!! *

Looks like were roughly at the same spot for the event. your ranked a little higher than me, currently #10, but I've got 9,800 in currency.

*Thumper* will go to leveled to 4 when he finishes his current job.
*Flower* - Level 4 - over 1/2 to 5
*Bambi* drops have been AWFUL!!! 7/30 butterflies and 0/30 for ear hats. At this rate I'll be ready to welcome Bambi *NEVER* 

@supernova How have you been able to get so many ear hats? Am I missing something, or are you just that good? 

Think I'm going to try to do something new and try thinking positive! I'm going to believe that we will be able to continue buying Jack Jack items with EC after we welcome him.
*
Hey, it's working!* I'm positive we won't be able to.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Yea, the final bubble in the chest is still just luck. nothing changed except the presentation.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *HEY, DON'T BLAME ME FOR YOUR BAD LIFE CHOICES!!! *
> 
> Looks like were roughly at the same spot for the event. your ranked a little higher than me, currently #10, but I've got 9,800 in currency.
> 
> *Thumper* will go to leveled to 4 when he finishes his current job.
> *Flower* - Level 4 - over 1/2 to 5
> *Bambi* drops have been AWFUL!!! 7/30 butterflies and 0/30 for ear hats. At this rate I'll be ready to welcome Bambi *NEVER*
> 
> @supernova How have you been able to get so many ear hats? Am I missing something, or are you just that good?


You tried to warn us about Flower, and I went ahead and did it anyway.

As for Bambi, truthfully I'm always shocked that as many Bambi hats appear on my screen as they do.  Not sure how, but so far so good with him.


----------



## supernova

Alright, just finished my fifth milestone on the points leaderboard.  The concession stand is Elsa's Tiara Stand.  Difficult to tell from the small picture.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Alright, just finished my fifth milestone on the points leaderboard.  The small concession stand is Elsa's Tiara Stand.  Difficult to tell from the small picture.



Thanks for letting us know.  I should get it sometime today, but couldn't tell what it was.


----------



## Aces86

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Yep. you can still do the classes and some of the tasks to level up characters, but there’s no more storyline or prompted lessons to unlock. I think two schools of thought are to continue interacting with what is available and just massively level up everyone and everything before they release an update with more content or literally just ditch the game entirely until more content is announced. I’m in a month long graduate school class right now so I’m honestly kindof glad, idk what I was thinking trying to keep track of two games at once lol



Yeah I definitely don’t play HP as much as this one. I like that I can play offline for most of this game (minus setting up my characters for the current event task) so I don’t use data. I have to use data if I’m off WiFi in the HP game.


----------



## nelson barros

DisMommyTX said:


> I was doing fine until yesterday morning when my tower challenge stopped working. I can get to the screen to choose characters to send, but none of the buttons on the screen are responding.  Has anyone else reported problems suddenly appearing? I've tried restarting, rebooting, checked for updates, nada. Am I the only one?



i had this issue, just reinstall


----------



## PrincessS121212

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> For those of you who also started playing Harry Potter Hogwarts Mystery gameplay halts at Year 4 Chapter 3. You get a message to please be patient and a pop up that says thanks for playing, check back soon for more content.


At this point, I'd check in once a day for a week or so.  I was apparently so far ahead in the game, I couldn't finish year 3, as I had finished all the quests and classes and was waiting for the year 3 end feast with the house cup being awarded.  They rolled out an update which contained the first 3 parts of year 4, which I finished over the past 9? days.  I figure just wait another week or 2 and another update should come out with more content, and in the meantime, take your time and level up as much as possible.  Learned that the hard way when in year 3 Hagrid invited me to his hut and I was 15 points shy of level 15 or 17 on courage and had to turn him down and hurt his feelings, and now I can't get access to visit his hut, so when I have down time between story progress, I spend a little time leveling up my character so they can always choose the best choice to progress story mode.  Loving that so far I have still spent $0 on game play for HP too!

In DMK news, I've got every character up to level 10 except:
Stitch 8
Thumper 3
Flower 4

Working on welcoming Bambi now.  Flower helps, but without the Bambi float, which I couldn't get with 7!! gold chests, progress feels slow.  Does anyone know if the Bambi attraction in the platinum chest gives Bambi tokens?  Trying to decide if it's worth it to try opening platinum chests I have for it.

Also, does anyone know what day chapter 2 ends?  Got all the jack jack cards and I'm back up to 7.8K event coins to spend in round 3.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> At this point, I'd check in once a day for a week or so.  I was apparently so far ahead in the game, I couldn't finish year 3, as I had finished all the quests and classes and was waiting for the year 3 end feast with the house cup being awarded.  They rolled out an update which contained the first 3 parts of year 4, which I finished over the past 9? days.  I figure just wait another week or 2 and another update should come out with more content, and in the meantime, take your time and level up as much as possible.  Learned that the hard way when in year 3 Hagrid invited me to his hut and I was 15 points shy of level 15 or 17 on courage and had to turn him down and hurt his feelings, and now I can't get access to visit his hut, so when I have down time between story progress, I spend a little time leveling up my character so they can always choose the best choice to progress story mode.  Loving that so far I have still spent $0 on game play for HP too!



Oops.  I didn't notice that there was an update which would let me play - I stopped right before the year 3 banquet, too.  Well, that means I have something to play for the next week or two.  Can't believe I missed it, but it's not a problem.  Now I have new content to enjoy.  Yay!


----------



## hopemax

PrincessS121212 said:


> Working on welcoming Bambi now.  Flower helps, but without the Bambi float, which I couldn't get with 7!! gold chests, progress feels slow.  Does anyone know if the Bambi attraction in the platinum chest gives Bambi tokens?  Trying to decide if it's worth it to try opening platinum chests I have for it.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what day chapter 2 ends?  Got all the jack jack cards and I'm back up to 7.8K event coins to spend in round 3.



It drops Bambi Butterflies.  And if you get Thumper to level 4, he can earn Bambi ears with the attraction.

You can check the time remaining by: Click your The Tower Challenge icon, then click the Icon on the top of the list.  As part of the blue Chapter 2 banner it shows the time remaining.

At the time of this post, mine says 2 days 7 hours.

So Friday.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

JamesGarvey said:


> Event:
> 17,839 points
> 9716 EC
> Ranked 40th on my leader board
> 
> Bambi:
> Thumper - Level 3
> Flower - Level 3
> Bambi - 10/40 leaves, 3/30 butterflies, 3/30 ears
> 
> Characters in General:
> Alien - Level 8
> Maximus - Level 7
> Wall-E - ready for 10
> Louie - reach 9
> Peter Pan - Level 8
> Stitch - Level 9
> Jumba - ready for 10
> Cobra Bubbles - ready for 10



Haven't checked here in a while so I thought I'd see how everyone was doing. I was off work since Stitch started after having knee surgery. Sitting at home recovering really allows you to get through this game. Have everyone maxed out except the Bambi characters and still need that dang Ice Rink

Thumper level 6
Flower level 5
Bambi 40/40 22/30 23/30

Got Elsa's Tiara stand and have about 12,000 currency waiting for Jack-Jacks ear hats.


----------



## wingweaver84

So here's a question:

I have the game on both Windows and iPad. I'm further along on the iPad but am thinking of getting rid of the device. Which is better to play the game on?

(lvl 44 on iPad,lvl 16 on Windows. I do like the automatic updates on Windows,which means that I don't have to wait for the App Store to roll it out.)


----------



## mmmears

Anyone think there is any reason to collect EC after we get the 14K or so needed to welcome Jack Jack?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Anyone think there is any reason to collect EC after we get the 14K or so needed to welcome Jack Jack?



That’s the big question we won’t know the answer to for almost 2 days. It all depends on whether or not they let us continue to purchase Jack Jack items once we have welcomed him and leveling him. I’m trying to be optimistic and think they well let us, but the pessimist in me says they won't 

I’ve got all the items in the event shop, so I don’t even know if we can go back and purchase items form previous chapters. Kinda wish I left his bottles at 19/20, so I had a way of checking. Does anyone know if we can purchase from previous chapters?


----------



## JamesGarvey

I didn't check the FAQ/patch notes that intently, anyone see discussion of EC/gem conversion?


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> That’s the big question we won’t know the answer to for almost 2 days. It all depends on whether or not they let us continue to purchase Jack Jack items once we have welcomed him and leveling him. I’m trying to be optimistic and think they well let us, but the pessimist in me says they won't



If I had to guess there will be tokens added to existing Incredibles character tasks.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> If I had to guess there will be tokens added to existing Incredibles character tasks.



That's what I'm thinking.  It would be too easy to just buy a few tokens to level him up.


----------



## McCoy

JamesGarvey said:


> I didn't check the FAQ/patch notes that intently, anyone see discussion of EC/gem conversion?


I haven't double-checked, but I thought they mentioned somewhere something to the effect of make sure to use your all event currency, implying there would be no end-of-event conversion.

EDIT: on the Tower Challenge FAQ, it says: "Make sure to redeem all your Maleficent Coins before the event ends!"


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> If I had to guess there will be tokens added to existing Incredibles character tasks.





McCoy said:


> I haven't double-checked, but I thought they mentioned somewhere something to the effect of make sure to use your all event currency, implying there would be no end-of-event conversion.



I also remember people saying they mentioned making sure to use your all event currency. Not sure if they mentioned or was implyed there would be no end-of-event conversion?



mmmears said:


> That's what I'm thinking.  It would be too easy to just buy a few tokens to level him up.



While I don't disagree that it would make it “to easy” to level up Jack Jack, and they don't have any EC conversion, what’s the point in continuing once you collect enough EC? Unless you really want the chapter 3 rewards and probably hat stand placement reward, which I’m really not interested in if I’m just collecting worthless EC.

As it stands right now I have enough EC to buy all the Ear hats and have over 3K EC left with over with 6+ days to go. If we can’t buy anything more how am I going to use all my EC that they told us to spend? That's why I’m really hoping we can continue buying more Jack Jack items!

I guess we will know one way or another in a little over a day and a half.


----------



## minniesBFF

McCoy said:


> I haven't double-checked, but I thought they mentioned somewhere something to the effect of make sure to use your all event currency, implying there would be no end-of-event conversion.
> 
> EDIT: on the Tower Challenge FAQ, it says: "Make sure to redeem all your Maleficent Coins before the event ends!"


For people who already own all of the characters/buildings they are offering for the event, how are we supposed to spend all our leftover EC after we welcome Jack-Jack if they aren't going to let us level him up?!  This event just keeps getting more and more confusing lol


----------



## Figarro

wingweaver84 said:


> So here's a question:
> 
> I have the game on both Windows and iPad. I'm further along on the iPad but am thinking of getting rid of the device. Which is better to play the game on?
> 
> (lvl 44 on iPad,lvl 16 on Windows. I do like the automatic updates on Windows,which means that I don't have to wait for the App Store to roll it out.)



Few weeks after playing on my tablet (android) , I installed the game on my phone (also android). I connected both of them to Google account but apparently they were stored in different servers so I had 2 games. I contacted Gameloft and they helped me to sync. They did ask me which game I wanted to keep.
So maybe you can ask Gameloft to move your iPad game to your Windows device?


----------



## Figarro

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve got all the items in the event shop, so I don’t even know if we can go back and purchase items form previous chapters. Kinda wish I left his bottles at 19/20, so I had a way of checking. Does anyone know if we can purchase from previous chapters?



I didn't buy any of Jack Jack's token. They are still available.


----------



## hopemax

Figarro said:


> Few weeks after playing on my tablet (android) , I installed the game on my phone (also android). I connected both of them to Google account but apparently they were stored in different servers so I had 2 games. I contacted Gameloft and they helped me to sync. They did ask me which game I wanted to keep.
> So maybe you can ask Gameloft to move your iPad game to your Windows device?



While games can be swapped on the same platform like yours, Android to Android, or going from IOS/Android to the other, Windows games and other platforms are not compatible and you can't move one to another.

As for the original question, how do you like to play?  I maintain an IOS game on my phone and a Windows game on my laptop.  The Windows game is always playing a game of catchup because I can't play it as frequently as my phone game.  Going on vacation during an event is a problem because the laptop doesn't travel.  If you are the type of player that needs to finish events, you might find it frustrating to be separated from your game.


----------



## Figarro

hopemax said:


> While games can be swapped on the same platform like yours, Android to Android, or going from IOS/Android to the other, Windows games and other platforms are not compatible and you can't move one to another.
> 
> As for the original question, how do you like to play?  I maintain an IOS game on my phone and a Windows game on my laptop.  The Windows game is always playing a game of catchup because I can't play it as frequently as my phone game.  Going on vacation during an event is a problem because the laptop doesn't travel.  If you are the type of player that needs to finish events, you might find it frustrating to be separated from your game.



Oops, I didn't know that.
I've seen your posts giving updates for the 2 games, and I don't know how you could keep up with it 
Many times I feel like this game is like a chore when there's an event going on, and that's just 1 game to play


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> As it stands right now I have enough EC to buy all the Ear hats and have over 3K EC left with over with 6+ days to go.


Don't forget that you'll need an extra 3,000 to welcome the character.


----------



## mmmears

I think it would be great if they give us something to spend the extra EC on - like Jack Jack items.  I just didn't think that they would let us.  But yeah, we can hope!


----------



## wingweaver84

I think I'll keep with my iPad game;the main reason I asked in the first place is that my cord had broken on me,but I got a new one tonight so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## go oilers go

Oh Bambi Ears...why do you hate me do much.


----------



## lmmatooki

So I am trying the best I can but I am really hoping I will finally get caught up in leveling up characters one day. Here is where I am at:

*Toy Alien     *Ready for 8

*Peter Pan    *Ready for 4
*Wendy        *Ready for 6
*Hook           *Ready for 5

*Thumper                    *2
*Flower        *Ready for 2

*Bagheera                   *9
*Mowgli        *Ready for 8
*Baloo          *Ready for 7
*Shere Khan *Ready for 4

*Alice            *Ready for 10
*Queen of Hearts         *9

*Sneezy        *Ready for 9
*Snow White *Ready for 8
*Evil Queen   *Ready for 8
*Grumpy       *Ready for 8
*Sleepy                        *8

*Pooh           *Ready for 5
*Eeyore                       *8
*Tigger         *Ready for 7
*Kanga         *Ready for 9
*Roo             *Ready for 6
*Piglet          *Ready for 6
*Rabbit         *Ready for 9

*Nani            *Ready for 6
*Lilo              *Ready for 6
*Stitch          *Ready for 6
*Angel                        *6
*Pleakley      *Ready for 6
*Jumba         *Ready for 6
*Cobra Bubbles   *Ready for 10

I am enjoying that I am able to level up during this event instead of getting a ton of new characters!


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Does anyone know why on the screen where you send the characters on the useless challenge it says "Reward Point Range" it could give a 1300-1505 point range, then when you "collect reward" it only gives you a whopping 300 points????

I only have 3281 Malificent hat points, or whatever they are called.  I don't care if I get Jack Jack, but wth...

Btw, I got Jack but dont have Sally so can't do that quest. I don't have Elsa's Ice Palace so can't do that quest.  I'm sure that's where a bulk of the malificent hat points come from????

I love this silly game but good gosh, this thing is DUMB!!!!!!


----------



## supernova

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Does anyone know why on the screen where you send the characters on the useless challenge it says "Reward Point Range" it could give a 1300-1505 point range, then when you "collect reward" it only gives you a whopping 300 points????
> 
> I only have 3281 Malificent hat points, or whatever they are called.  I don't care if I get Jack Jack, but wth...


For some reason, there is a difference between points and currency, although their icons are pretty much the same.  We earn a lot more points than currency.  You can, however, earn currency based on the points you accumulate, which in all other past events was automatic.  With this event, you have to go into the milestone chart and claim the reward (currency).


----------



## xthebowdenx

I know I’m probably jinxing myself, but I’m 11 tokens from welcoming Bambi. And without having Flower.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I'm jealous of everyone who has so much EC. I'm struggling to get all of the cards. Not having any NBC, Frozen, or Incredibles characters to start has really hurt my earning capacity.

In other game news, I've welcomed Bagheera (finally) and am collecting for Baloo. I have enough tokens for Thumper, but think I'll wait until post-event to welcome him. Upgrading the event characters to increase their earning amounts is priority.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Btw, why can't the event characters refresh themselves at the hot cocoa stands? I have 3 scattered throughout my park. It's not like there would be a line.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m 2 hats away from thumper without flower. Hoping I will have all of his tokens in the next day or so lol
I am debating on whether or not to go ahead and buy flower right now. I’m up to 533 gems so I have enough, but I want to have enough for the next event since I’m sure it’ll be soon too. 


As for this event, I’m in 22nd currently on my leaderboard for this round. I got the hat stand last time so I’m not too concerned with getting to the top 10.
I have all of jack jacks items so pretty much just trying to save up as much EC as I can before tomorrow. Yippee


----------



## hopemax

In my IOS game, I got the Bambi float out of my gold chest from today's daily reward.  Now I have no need for the gold chest in my inventory.

In my Windows game, I had a gold chest on the platform, daily reward, and my streak in this game is behind everyone because of my vacation, so I had 3 gold chests this morning....three fish fountains.


----------



## minniesBFF

hopemax said:


> In my IOS game, I got the Bambi float out of my gold chest from today's daily reward.  Now I have no need for the gold chest in my inventory.



I also got the bambi float in the gold chest today!  I did a little happy dance!


----------



## mmmears

I can't seem to get the Bambi float or ride.  I am not good with the treasure chests, whether it's luck or skill.

I've been one ear hat away from Bambi since last night.  Still one hear hat away, sadly.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I can't seem to get the Bambi float or ride.  I am not good with the treasure chests, whether it's luck or skill.
> 
> I've been one ear hat away from Bambi since last night.  Still one hear hat away, sadly.


Really nice job!  I've got all of the butterflies but still need 5 hats.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I can't seem to get the Bambi float or ride.  I am not good with the treasure chests, whether it's luck or skill.
> 
> I've been one ear hat away from Bambi since last night.  Still one hear hat away, sadly.





supernova said:


> Really nice job!  I've got all of the butterflies but still need 5 hats.


Don’t have the Bambi Float yet, but I’d be ticked off if I did and couldn’t use it. That said, even if I did, it would probably be worthless. 

Seems like they also screwed up the Bambi drop rates, atleast for some people! @mmmears @supernova Glad you guys are doing so well with your Bambi Drop rates. Mine have been *AWFUL!!! *I’m currently at 11/30 and 4/30. I know you two had a day or two head start over me, but there is no way I should be that far behind! Are you to holding off leveling Thumper and Flowers to increase your chances at Bambi? Other than 1/2 a day I was collecting leaves, so I could level those two, I’ve had everyone out collecting for Bambi. Also @xthebowdenx is only 11 ear hats away from Bambi and doesn’t have Flowers. Again, great for him, but obviously something is broken with the drop rate differentials between some. Kinda like the Aladdin (?) fabric drop rate issue last year. If I remember correctly, is was labels as uncommon, but my drop rate was in the 20% range, while others were getting them most of the time they sent the jobs out.


----------



## squirrel

Chests have been terrible for me.  I haven't been getting anything good.

Don't have enough gems for Flower.  Bambi is taking forever to collect items.


----------



## mmmears

I got both Thumper and Flower up to Level 4 and then stopped upgrading them in the hope that it would help me get Bambi's items faster.  I just think I was lucky with this one.  I had an abysmally bad drop rate for one character during the last event, so maybe it's just the RNG.  Bambi will arrive sometime in the middle of the night.  I won't be waiting up for him.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Seems like they also screwed up the Bambi drop rates, a least for some people! @mmmears @supernova Glad you guys are doing so well with your Bambi Drop rates. Mine have been *AWFUL!!! *I’m currently at 11/30 and 4/30. I know you two had a day or two head start over me, but there is no way I should be that far behind! Are you to holding off leveling Thumper and Flowers to increase your chances at Bambi?


I hadn't been, but this evening I just got the notification to level Thumper up to 7, but I decided to hold off due to the overlapping with Bambi's tokens.  Which, of course, backfired on me just now when I cleared the green checks and got zero of the remaining 5 ear hats.  ***...


----------



## mmmears

Bambi is romping around my park, but nothing amazing has happened.  He has an 8 hr task but I'll probably wait for him to do that overnight.  Still no float or ice rink here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally got something good in a chest as got Elastagirl's new costume in the Legendary chest we got as today's calendar event ... still not bambi float or ice rink

Had just enough EC to get all the Jack Jack ears and the 3K to welcome him so welcoming him now

Wall-E is one of the character sets for the battles this round - so as only 2 characters will be going through a lot of hot cocoa there


----------



## Disney_Alli

I can confirm you can keep buying new tokens for Jack Hack after you welcome him. He’ll be here in an hour and I’ve bought one more of each token towards level 2 already.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Had just enough EC to get all the Jack Jack ears and the 3K to welcome him so welcoming him now


Same here.  Let's see what happens with him in an hour.


----------



## CallieMar

I got Dash in today’s legendary chest so that’s nice! Bought Elastigirl and am halfway through the Jack-Jack hats. Unfortunately I don’t have Wall-E or Maximus, and only 14 hot cocoas which I feel will run out faster than I can collect them now.


----------



## Onceler

Arrrrrgh! Nothing like opening a legendary chest and receiving something that you were just about to buy with EC. I received Syndrome's Zero Point Energy Rings in the chest--the same thing that I was going to buy a few minutes later with my excess EC. Since I previously had nothing connected to the Incredibles, I would have much rather received something else--particularly another character.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Finally got something good in a chest as got Elastagirl's new costume in the Legendary chest we got as today's calendar event ... still not bambi float or ice rink
> 
> Had just enough EC to get all the Jack Jack ears and the 3K to welcome him so welcoming him now
> 
> Wall-E is one of the character sets for the battles this round - so as only 2 characters will be going through a lot of hot cocoa there



Nice chest reward.  I got the float.  Not great, but it could have been much, much worse.  I knew Wall-E would be part of this round since I don't have him.  

I guess since we can buy stuff for Jack Jack I'll be sending my people out on their missions for the next few days.


----------



## Aces86

Well I got the zero point energy rings attraction in the legendary chest and purchased elastigirl. Have no incredible characters. Will be surprised if I get enough EC to get jack jack


----------



## minniesBFF

what the heck, gameloft.  Wall-e?!  Of course I sent both Eve and Wall-e on their 24 hour tasks yesterday, because they are usually worthless.  So I can't use them for another 12 hours 

Also I got the Elastigirl statue from the legendary chest reward today.  Just what I was hoping for


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> what the heck, gameloft.  Wall-e?!  Of course I sent both Eve and Wall-e on their 24 hour tasks yesterday, because they are usually worthless.  So I can't use them for another 12 hours
> 
> Also I got the Elastigirl statue from the legendary chest reward today.  Just what I was hoping for


Just so I wasn't envious of your statue, I made sure to win one myself today.

I'm so flooded with magic that my characters are all at home.  So fortunately I could just pull Eve from mothballs and start her off on her task.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Well, I'm done trying too hard to finish this event. I got the Incredibles float in my chest. Not a very useful gift since it only drops a common item. Purchased Elastigirl with EC and had enough left for 1 hat. I don't have Wall-E, Maximus, or any other Incredible character. I calculated that I need 13,450 EC to get Jack Jack without spending cash or gems. I'm going to work with whom I have and see how far I get. 

I'm tired of this cash grab event.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Well, I've just about given up on getting Jack Jack.    I've been playing every chance I get, and I still need 3 more of the cards, all of the hats, and then the 3000 ec.  We were on vacation the first week of the event and I didn't have access to internet to update the game, so I lost a week of event time.  Anyone have any suggestions how I could possibly still get enough ec within the next 5 days?


----------



## mikegood2

*Good news:* 

You can continue buying his tokens
?????

*Bad news:*

It cost 10,000 EC to level him up to 2
Only one job is doable for both the cards (requires L2 JJ)  and ear hats
Not sure about the bottles since I already bought all 5

So I was gonna give Gameloft credit for allowing up to still buy items, until I welcomed Jack Jack and saw it required 10K EC to level him. Guessing I might be able to get to level 3 before the event ends.


----------



## mikegood2

EeyoreFan19 said:


> Well, I've just about given up on getting Jack Jack.    I've been playing every chance I get, and I still need 3 more of the cards, all of the hats, and then the 3000 ec.  We were on vacation the first week of the event and I didn't have access to internet to update the game, so I lost a week of event time.  Anyone have any suggestions how I could possibly still get enough ec within the next 5 days?



That sucks about not being able to update the game. Ran into the same thing with another game I use to play a few years ago. Couldn’t play for 2 days because the update was required to even open the game. Was on vacation the was on vacation that month so, I was close to using up all my data. The download was over 600MB and I wasn’t gonna pay $10 to buy more data.

Do you have all, or most, of the characters required for the Challange? If so, I don’t think it shouldn’t be to tough to still get Jack Jack.


----------



## matt314hew

I am done with the challenge too. I just don’t have the ability to do it as I don’t have the characters required for the extra missions and refuse to pay money just to get a chance at getting one of them. 

Plus I won’t get enough to get jack jack anyway.


----------



## Terror10

mikegood2 said:


> *Good news:*
> 
> You can continue buying his tokens
> ?????
> 
> *Bad news:*
> 
> It cost 10,000 EC to level him up to 2
> Only one job is doable for both the cards (requires L2 JJ)  and ear hats
> Not sure about the bottles since I already bought all 5
> 
> So I was gonna give Gameloft credit for allowing up to still buy items, until I welcomed Jack Jack and saw it required 10K EC to level him. Guessing I might be able to get to level 3 before the event ends.


I just saw this too. I’m hoping after the event that JJ tokens will require quests and regular magic to level him up. Meanwhile I kinda want to hoard my EC in the hope it will convert to gems as it has in the past. Anyone know if this will happen?


----------



## mikegood2

Didn’t watch the livestream, but a few people posted them mentioning to use up all your EC before it ends. They had a feeling there wasn’t going to be any gem conversion.


----------



## AJGolden1013

OKay, so I very stupidly leveled up Cobra Bubbles, which was 16 hours worth and now I'm ready for Jack Jack and I have to wait.  What was I thinking....

Has anyone figured out the whole leveling up thing for Jack Jack?  

Assistance!!!  Please & Thank you!


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> OKay, so I very stupidly leveled up Cobra Bubbles, which was 16 hours worth and now I'm ready for Jack Jack and I have to wait.  What was I thinking....
> 
> Has anyone figured out the whole leveling up thing for Jack Jack?
> 
> Assistance!!!  Please & Thank you!



Read the post below which I posted earlier today.



mikegood2 said:


> *Good news:*
> 
> You can continue buying his tokens
> ?????
> 
> *Bad news:*
> 
> It cost 10,000 EC to level him up to 2
> Only one job is doable for both the cards (requires L2 JJ)  and ear hats
> Not sure about the bottles since I already bought all 5
> 
> So I was gonna give Gameloft credit for allowing up to still buy items, until I welcomed Jack Jack and saw it required 10K EC to level him. Guessing I might be able to get to level 3 before the event ends.



Just over 4000 EC right now so I have a ways to go before I can think about leveling to 2.

*5 Bottles* - not sure since I bought all 5 that are required
*5 Flash card* - hour Jack Jack job, but he has to be level 2
*5 Ear hats* - hour Legendary job for Jack Jack/Elastigirl

*10,000* EC required


----------



## Figarro

Terror10 said:


> Meanwhile I kinda want to hoard my EC in the hope it will convert to gems as it has in the past. Anyone know if this will happen?



No EC for leaderboard prize, so another indication that there won't be gem conversion?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Not as far as all of you, still need 2 more hats for Jack Jack.  Still haven't won the Malificient concession.    Bambi is still a dream for the future.  But I just wanted to say it's been really great to use all my existing characters that usually do nothing but earn magic.  I like this event.   This is a nice alternative to previous events.  It'd be great if the interns had a library of different event formulas that they could cycle through every event period.  

Although...I did get a crappy statue out of my legendary chest this morning.  Could have been the new costume or even Syndrome (the only event character I never got).  That still stings a little. 

But all in all...just smiles coming from Texas.


----------



## squirrel

I have Jack Jack and just need a few more hats to level him up to 2.

Chests still have not been kind.  Don't have Syndrome or Frozone.  Got a crummy statue that I probably already own.


----------



## hopemax

In my Windows game, I managed to get Fantasmic out of a Platinum chest.  That game is going to take me a couple days to get Jack Jack.  It's Comic Con weekend, here in Denver which means we are out of the house 12 hours a day.  But I should have enough time to collect the remaining EC.  I have all the tokens, but it's going to take awhile to get the 3K when I can only collect 2 times a day.  I have 1400 now.

IOS, I Welcomed Jack Jack yesterday.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Does the new Elastigirl costume have any benefit?


----------



## mmmears

Figarro said:


> No EC for leaderboard prize, so another indication that there won't be gem conversion?



I came on here today to post the same thing - when I noticed it I had the same thought as you.  Likely no conversion or they wouldn't be offering up magic.  I guess we really won't know until the event is over.


----------



## wingweaver84

Well,I guess I'm done with this event. I'm likely not going to get Jack-Jack and,while it is a little disappointing,I kind of expected it. I did,however,manage to get the other event items I was missing(Jack's house,the Frozen stuff,and the Incredibles attraction),and that's good enough for me.

Now fork over the gems,Gameloft.

Just kidding.


----------



## fab1976

Windwaker4444 said:


> Not as far as all of you, still need 2 more hats for Jack Jack.  Still haven't won the Malificient concession.    Bambi is still a dream for the future.  *But I just wanted to say it's been really great to use all my existing characters that usually do nothing but earn magic.  I like this event.   This is a nice alternative to previous events.  It'd be great if the interns had a library of different event formulas that they could cycle through every event period.  *
> 
> Although...I did get a crappy statue out of my legendary chest this morning.  Could have been the new costume or even Syndrome (the only event character I never got).  That still stings a little.
> 
> But all in all...just smiles coming from Texas.




It is really nice to use the characters that haven’t been for a while! I’ve been playing since day 1. I feel like it was really tailored for us long time players for that purpose. I had no issue getting Jack Jack since I had all the characters needed to do the tasks. I can see why newer players would be frustrated, my son just started playing not long ago so he didn’t even try. But same as you here, all smiles from me!


----------



## Windwaker4444

10,000 to level up Jack Jack to lv 2 is taking a loooong time.  How much to get him level 3?  Anyone there yet?


----------



## mikegood2

Not sure yet. Have the 10K, but need to buy 2 cards and a hat. Have a good shot of telling you later today/tonight.


----------



## flav

Legendary chest question:
I have tried opening Legendary chests but, since they started selling them with guaranties for real money, it seems that the ones I buy with gems only gives uninteresting stuff. I was sure that I had realeased on Syndrome and yet, it gave me a statue.


----------



## supernova

flav said:


> Legendary chest question:
> I have tried opening Legendary chests but, since they started selling them with guaranties for real money, it seems that the ones I buy with gems only gives uninteresting stuff. I was sure that I had realeased on Syndrome and yet, it gave me a statue.


If you check back in these threads, Gameloft admitted that the chests are still based on luck, even though the new format suggests a level if skill.  It Still all comes down to chance, so don't be fooled.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Not sure yet. Have the 10K, but need to buy 2 cards and a hat. Have a good shot of telling you later today/tonight.


Same here.  Close to both the 10,000 (have all of the tokens for level 2), as well as points for the Syndrome hat stand.  Just one more battle and I'm set.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Same here.  Close to both the 10,000 (have all of the tokens for level 2), as well as points for the Syndrome hat stand.  Just one more battle and I'm set.



*Thanks for the progress rewards reminder!* Still about 5K short on Syndromes hat stand, but I did have the 2.5K EC reward. Send Elastigirl/Jack Jack out on there 2 hour mission A few minutes ago, so when Jack Jacks done,I’ll know what it cost for level 3.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Same here.  Close to both the 10,000 (have all of the tokens for level 2), as well as points for the Syndrome hat stand.  Just one more battle and I'm set.



I should be able to level him up after my current battle ends, but I have no hopes of getting him to L3 before the event ends.


----------



## supernova

Geez.  Once you level Bambi to 2, he and Thumper have a 24 hour task together.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Geez.  Once you level Bambi to 2, he and Thumper have a 24 hour task together.



Yeah I'm just ignoring that one for now.  I have better uses for them.  

Jack Jack is L2 now and it's 15K EC to get him to L3 (not counting the cost of his items).


----------



## mikegood2

To level Jack Jack to level 3 you need 10 of each item and 15,000 EC.

For now my plan is to get as many of the required items as possible before the event ends and level Jack Jack after.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Yeah I'm just ignoring that one for now.  I have better uses for them.
> 
> Jack Jack is L2 now and it's 15K EC to get him to L3 (not counting the cost of his items).



Looks like we were posting at the same time


----------



## CallieMar

I have all the hats, so now it’s a race to get 3k EC! Dash is level 5 and Elastigirl is level 2, and I’m down to 1 hot cocoa so I actually don’t know if I’ll make it. I’m only getting 180-200 EC with 5 characters battling, so if I’m down to Elastigirl only it’s going to be pretty pitiful. I was making decent progress before so this this disappointing.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> I have all the hats, so now it’s a race to get 3k EC! Dash is level 5 and Elastigirl is level 2, and I’m down to 1 hot cocoa so I actually don’t know if I’ll make it. I’m only getting 180-200 EC with 5 characters battling, so if I’m down to Elastigirl only it’s going to be pretty pitiful. I was making decent progress before so this this disappointing.



Don't forget to click on the bonuses on the first tab.  You can get a decent amount of EC there if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Smarra17

No way I am going to get Jack Jack and I am bummed out. I started playing the game late and do not have all the old characters so it is just not going to happen. I am sad but resigned. I will buy the rings and got Elatigirl from the platinum box so there is that but I hate not being able to even compete in a challenge.


----------



## CallieMar

mmmears said:


> Don't forget to click on the bonuses on the first tab.  You can get a decent amount of EC there if you haven't done so already.



It’s been such a grind that I totally forgot I was closing in on the next bonus! I finally reached it after the last battle and am welcoming Jack Jack now. Now I just need to buy the two attractions that I skipped over earlier.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Geez.  Once you level Bambi to 2, he and Thumper have a 24 hour task together.


I just leveled up Thumper and Flower to lv 5 today.  I'm almost half way to Bambi.  I might be crazy, but it seems like Thumper and Flower tokens are dropping quicker for me lately.  Maybe it just seems like it since I'm focused on event currency.  Hope to have Bambi by the time the next event starts.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> To level Jack Jack to level 3 you need 10 of each item and 15,000 EC.
> 
> For now my plan is to get as many of the required items as possible before the event ends and level Jack Jack after.


Wow...15k.  I'll be lucky to get to the 10k.  I have about 2800 right now.  I'll follow your lead and buy tokens, IF I actually get to level him to 2.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Been at WDW since wendsday. Got Jack Jack and the moment I saw the EC needed to level him, I stopped caring about the event. Even as something to do in stand by lines.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Smarra17 said:


> No way I am going to get Jack Jack and I am bummed out. I started playing the game late and do not have all the old characters so it is just not going to happen. I am sad but resigned. I will buy the rings and got Elatigirl from the platinum box so there is that but I hate not being able to even compete in a challenge.



I'm not going to get him either and I've been playing for almost two years. Unfortunately I've been extremely busy these past few weeks so I've only been able to play a few times a day. I only have 20,000K event currency so I'll come up short, even assuming I can play non stop for the next few days.

On the plus side, I've bought three Incredible chests and I've managed to get Violet, Syndrome and the Omniodroid City so now I have all the Incredible characters aside from Jack Jack.

I have all the characters and items so I'm not sure what to do with the event currency. It doesn't seem like there will be a gem conversion?


----------



## Smarra17

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm not going to get him either and I've been playing for almost two years. Unfortunately I've been extremely busy these past few weeks so I've only been able to play a few times a day. I only have 20,000K event currency so I'll come up short, even assuming I can play non stop for the next few days.
> 
> On the plus side, I've bought three Incredible chests and I've managed to get Violet, Syndrome and the Omniodroid City so now I have all the Incredible characters aside from Jack Jack.
> 
> I have all the characters and items so I'm not sure what to do with the event currency. It doesn't seem like there will be a gem conversion?



I would still buy the hats as it might be like Grumpy you can buy chests and get his hats and welcome him later.


----------



## mrzrich

mmmears said:


> Don't forget to click on the bonuses on the first tab.  You can get a decent amount of EC there if you haven't done so already.



OMG.  Feel like such a fool.  Did this with the first round (Jack Skellington) but forgot all about it with the second round (Anna).  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I have 1 day and 21 hours left.  I still need 5 more hats and then 3000 ec.  I don't think it's going to happen.  UGH!!!  We just seen the movie yesterday and I really wanted Jack Jack!  I only have 45 gems so I don't think I can even keep speeding things up to get enough.


----------



## Chrisvee

800 MCs away from Jack-Jack...


----------



## lmmatooki

1. I ended up getting Jack-Jack and trying to level him up to 2

2. My elastigirl costume still says "coming soon" is that what it is supposed to say or what? Sorry if this has been answered already 

3. Leveling up is going well! Getting closer and closer, hoping I'll still have a decent amount of time after this though.

4. I have 8 butterflies and 10 ear hats for welcoming Bambi...this is going to be a while.


----------



## Disney_Alli

lmmatooki said:


> 1. I ended up getting Jack-Jack and trying to level him up to 2
> 
> 2. My elastigirl costume still says "coming soon" is that what it is supposed to say or what? Sorry if this has been answered already
> 
> 3. Leveling up is going well! Getting closer and closer, hoping I'll still have a decent amount of time after this though.
> 
> 4. I have 8 butterflies and 10 ear hats for welcoming Bambi...this is going to be a while.



2. The costume is only available in the Legendary Chests I believe


----------



## mikegood2

Anyone else finding the Autumn Leaves much harder to collect, than there usual equivalent item for other character groups? Every time Thumper or Flower are ready to level, it seems like I have less than 1/2 the leaves collected and I have to spend the rest of the day, or night, collecting them.

 Only having 3 characters, and all of the collect other Bambi items, is considerably less than usual. I’ve also found my leave drop rates in bronze chests to be nonexistent! That’s were I usually collect most of the equivalent item in the past.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else finding the Autumn Leaves much harder to collect, than there usual equivalent item for other character groups? Every time Thumper or Flower are ready to level, it seems like I have less than 1/2 the leaves collected and I have to spend the rest of the day, or night, collecting them.
> 
> Only having 3 characters, and all of the collect other Bambi items, is considerably less than usual. I’ve also found my leave drop rates in bronze chests to be nonexistent! That’s were I usually collect most of the equivalent item in the past.


Leaves are showing up so rarely in my chests, so you're in good company there.  But yes, with the inflated number of leaves required for each character to level up, it really does come down to one character at a time.  And what I'm finding is that these "common" items (at least I think they're considered common... I can't check since all characters are out on tasks) don't always drop after their task is completed.  Here again -- lazy programming on the part of the Gameloft interns.  Rather than actually develop content, they just made it longer to acquire and level up characters.  Especially for permanent content, why not try to enhance the storyline a bit.  Lazy lazy interns.


----------



## esilanna

It looks like I won't be able to finish the challenge. Such a bummer. I took a hiatus from the game for a while back, so I didn't have enough of the extra characters to get enough EC. I did well the first and second round, but this round-- not even close. Oh well! I'm happy to at least have a couple more characters and attractions anyway


----------



## lmmatooki

Disney_Alli said:


> 2. The costume is only available in the Legendary Chests I believe


Thank you! Totally missed that, I just log in, do the usual gameplay, and then log out haha didn't even pay attention to the costume!


----------



## squirrel

I have enough to level up Thumper but I'm waiting for the last 4 butterflies and 17 Bambi hats, otherwise I would be collecting for leaves as well.  Trying to get Bambi is taking forever.


----------



## minniesBFF

I got Jack Jack yesterday, sent him out on his 4 hour task with elastigirl, but I don't think I'll get enough EC to level him up before the event ends.  I want to spend all the currency before the event is over, but also am a bit paranoid that they really will convert the EC to gems when it's over and I will miss out.  What if they just said to spend all your EC before the event ends to make less people get gem conversions?!  Are they that evil over at Gameloft?!


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> I got Jack Jack yesterday, sent him out on his 4 hour task with elastigirl, but I don't think I'll get enough EC to level him up before the event ends.  I want to spend all the currency before the event is over, but also am a bit paranoid that they really will convert the EC to gems when it's over and I will miss out.  What if they just said to spend all your EC before the event ends to make less people get gem conversions?!  Are they that evil over at Gameloft?!


See, now your cynicism suggests planning on Gameloft's part.  And if we've learned anything over these past two years, Gameloft does NOT think things through.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - got Jack Jack to level 2 yesterday and he now has a task that gives a chance for both on of his playing cards and a Bambi ear hat

So with that and then the combo activity for he and Elastigirl to get his ear hat guess  I will buy more bottles first with any EC left


----------



## minniesBFF

Just an observation, but why is Jack Jack so tiny?!  He's smaller than Thumper.  Pretty sure human babies are generally larger than rabbits.


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> Just an observation, but why is Jack Jack so tiny?!  He's smaller than Thumper.  Pretty sure human babies are generally larger than rabbits.


That's because human babies only have a little _hair_.


----------



## Chrisvee

Come to mama, Jack Jack!


----------



## minniesBFF

supernova said:


> That's because human babies only have a little _hair_.


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> Just an observation, but why is Jack Jack so tiny?!  He's smaller than Thumper.  Pretty sure human babies are generally larger than rabbits.


Come on now... you're questioning the same company who designed a freakishly large Mrs. Potts.


----------



## Chrisvee

minniesBFF said:


> Just an observation, but why is Jack Jack so tiny?!  He's smaller than Thumper.  Pretty sure human babies are generally larger than rabbits.


seriously this!

he’s adorable though.


----------



## wingweaver84

I opened a Frozen legendary chest and got Kristoff. Was hoping for Elsa,but hey. Can't argue.


----------



## Ariel0111

I finally got jack jack. I have 600 event currency thinking to get the incredibles house thing. Or should i get the bottles as i am not sure if i can get those after the event? Thanks


----------



## PrincessP

Ariel0111 said:


> I finally got jack jack. I have 600 event currency thinking to get the incredibles house thing. Or should i get the bottles as i am not sure if i can get those after the event? Thanks



I would get the house. Gameloft will have to give us a way to earn bottles, etc after the event so we can continue leveling him.  The house will likely only be available through chance in the legendary chests after the event. Congrats on Jack Jack!


----------



## mmmears

Anyone glad this event is almost over?  I’ve sent most of my characters home already.


----------



## JamesGarvey

this was a big swing and a miss for me. I like that they concocted a method to earn missed characters (even though none I needed) through game play and not just Legendary Chest RNG but they are still awful about incorporating the majority of characters into events. as i type this, 83 characters are visiting home.


----------



## mikegood2

Just looked and I have 107 visiting home.

Definitely not my favorite thing they’ve done, but I’ll give them credit for trying something new. I liked it at the start, but just like every event they’ve had, it just dddrrraaagggsss on. Since they broke it down to 3 chapters, I woulda like to see them give us a break between them. Maybe make each chapter 5 days and then a week off?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just looked and I have 107 visiting home.
> 
> Definitely not my favorite thing they’ve done, but I’ll give them credit for trying something new. I liked it at the start, but just like every event they’ve had, it just dddrrraaagggsss on. Since they broke it down to 3 chapters, I woulda like to see them give us a break between them. Maybe make each chapter 5 days and then a week off?


Wouldn't that make it drag on even longer, though??


----------



## McNs

Managed to get Jack-Jack with 12 hours to go, so am happy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Just looked and I have 107 visiting home.
> 
> Definitely not my favorite thing they’ve done, but I’ll give them credit for trying something new. I liked it at the start, but just like every event they’ve had, it just dddrrraaagggsss on. Since they broke it down to 3 chapters, I woulda like to see them give us a break between them. Maybe make each chapter 5 days and then a week off?




I too appreciated that they did something different - so good idea, not the best execution (dumbest part to me was the “cursed buildings” that took like nothing to incurs them and then gave you practically nothing in reward - was just a waste)


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I too appreciated that they did something different - so good idea, not the best execution (dumbest part to me was the “cursed buildings” that took like nothing to incurs them and then gave you practically nothing in reward - was just a waste)


I also don't get the whole idea of Maleficient takes over a park, and so players can welcome Jack-Jack.  Why not have Syndrome take over the park?  They haven't done anything with him since introducing him to the game.  An Incredibles-themed event might have made a bit more sense with the movie coming out at the same time.  The "Incredibles need to free Jack-Jack from Syndrome... and all their Disney friends are here to help!"  Far better than an unending series of invisible "battles" which for some reason could include villains fighting Maleficent.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Just looked and I have 107 visiting home.
> 
> Definitely not my favorite thing they’ve done, but I’ll give them credit for trying something new. I liked it at the start, but just like every event they’ve had, it just dddrrraaagggsss on. Since they broke it down to 3 chapters, I woulda like to see them give us a break between them. Maybe make each chapter 5 days and then a week off?


I feel the same way, it had the potential to be something really good but it just kind of flopped. It's a step in the right direction, I'll give them that.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Far better than an unending series of invisible "battles" which for some reason could include villains fighting Maleficent.


Yes...those stupid invisible "battles" bothered me so much, I was hoping to see something actually happening with that.


----------



## Gorechick

supernova said:


> I also don't get the whole idea of Maleficient takes over a park, and so players can welcome Jack-Jack.  Why not have Syndrome take over the park?  They haven't done anything with him since introducing him to the game.  An Incredibles-themed event might have made a bit more sense with the movie coming out at the same time.  The "Incredibles need to free Jack-Jack from Syndrome... and all their Disney friends are here to help!"  Far better than an unending series of invisible "battles" which for some reason could include villains fighting Maleficent.



They probably made Maleficient take over because not all players have other event characters. I started the game almost a year after I downloaded it and therefore didn't participate in the earlier events. I was glad to get a few characters that I missed out on with this event. I wish that if you get items for characters during an event that you get to keep that character unlocked and continue toward getting them after the event is done. I have most for Jack Jack except the hats and now he will get put away. Bummer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I also don't get the whole idea of Maleficient takes over a park, and so players can welcome Jack-Jack.  Why not have Syndrome take over the park?  They haven't done anything with him since introducing him to the game.  An Incredibles-themed event might have made a bit more sense with the movie coming out at the same time.  The "Incredibles need to free Jack-Jack from Syndrome... and all their Disney friends are here to help!"  Far better than an unending series of invisible "battles" which for some reason could include villains fighting Maleficent.




I guess Maleficient has been positioned as the main "bad guy" so I get why she would be the one to do this ... but agree, the end goal being to welcome Jack-Jack doesn't fit at all.  If it was to welcome her or welcome someone else from Sleeping Beauty or something, it would have made more sense

I do like your idea better than what we got though ... or they could have introduced the "bad guy" from Incredibles II or even not the main one use the Underminer or something


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> They probably made Maleficient take over because not all players have other event characters. I started the game almost a year after I downloaded it and therefore didn't participate in the earlier events. I was glad to get a few characters that I missed out on with this event. I wish that if you get items for characters during an event that you get to keep that character unlocked and continue toward getting them after the event is done. I have most for Jack Jack except the hats and now he will get put away. Bummer.


But that's the thing.  We don't actually have to have other event characters to make this work.  Players still could have earned old characters with Syndrome as the villain.


----------



## Aces86

Well I managed to welcome Jack Jack so that’s good. Plus side of this event for me is getting 2 incredibles characters bc I didn’t have any at all.


----------



## minniesBFF

do you think we'll get any kind of conversion for all the hot cocoas we've accumulated?  I currently have 47.


----------



## Quellman

minniesBFF said:


> do you think we'll get any kind of conversion for all the hot cocoas we've accumulated?  I currently have 47.


There shouldn't be.  They will still be available the next time hot cocoa tokens show up though.


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> do you think we'll get any kind of conversion for all the hot cocoas we've accumulated?  I currently have 47.


That's quite a feat!  With only five characters producing them every 2-4 hours, and with a so-so drop rate, plus sets of 2 or 3 characters for battles every two hours, I have been blowing through mine pretty regularly.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> That's quite a feat!  With only five characters producing them every 2-4 hours, and with a so-so drop rate, plus sets of 2 or 3 characters for battles every two hours, I have been blowing through mine pretty regularly.



I had about that many last night when I stopped collecting them.  Maybe I shouldn't have stopped?  Oh well, too late now I guess.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Grrr.  Managed to do fairly well in this event until this week, and now I have 19/20 of Jack Jack's final tokens but no conceivable way to get enough EC in the next hour to make it happen.  Frustrating, since I was overseas during most of this event and thought I was doing all right!


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, I got jack jack right before going out of town so I slacked off after that.
I managed to buy all of his tokens needed for level 2, but only got like 7500 EC so no level 2 for me.
I tried a little harder in the last day to catch up on the leaderboard for the gems. I made it to top 50 but I woke up just a smidge too late to send out one last battle. I’ll end in 54 place or so. 


I did finally get thumper as well. I’m building the meadow now.
Still debating on if I want to spend my gems on flower..... I’m finally up to around 600 which would be a huge help with the next real event they have. But I also want every character so I know I’ll end up getting flower... should probably do it while he’s actually useful.


----------



## minniesBFF

supernova said:


> That's quite a feat!  With only five characters producing them every 2-4 hours, and with a so-so drop rate, plus sets of 2 or 3 characters for battles every two hours, I have been blowing through mine pretty regularly.


I wasn't consistently getting on every 2 hours to send my characters to battle Maleficent, so I probably went through the cocoas a lot slower than most people.  I am gonna take a wild guess and say the cocoas are going to do absolutely nothing for me when the event ends.


----------



## supernova

Glad I forgot to cash in the rest of my event currency.  Got a whopping 1 gem out of the deal.


----------



## Aces86

Thought event currency would just go away, didn’t think they’d convert it so I used it on bottles. Which aren’t even needed anymore for Jack Jack! Dumb.


----------



## Onceler

Well that was a rather anti-climatic ending to the event.

For me, the event was both good and bad. The bad part was how boring it was doing the same thing over and over for 15 days. On the other hand, I was quite pleased to be able to get past characters. I started playing shortly before Mulan so the only previous event characters that I had were Jack Skellington and Oogie Boogie. I was glad to be able to get Anna, Elastigirl and Jack Jack. I also took advantage of the bundles to get Zero, Olaf and Frozone. I viewed them as worthwhile since I was guaranteed of getting difficult to obtain characters for a set price instead of having to gamble on legendary chest roulette.


----------



## mmmears

I'm just glad it's over.  I think it was great for newer players since they could get characters and attractions that were hard to get way back during those events.  But for me it was kind of boring.


----------



## supernova

Now that this abysmal event is over, don't forget to return all of your Incredibles characters to the game because they are now all (finally) useful again.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Glad I forgot to cash in the rest of my event currency.  Got 11 gems out of the deal.



I got a few gems, but also wasted some EC on items.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Now that this abysmal event is over, don't forget to return all of your Incredibles characters to the game because they are now all (finally) useful again.



And the over sized attraction as it will drop a token.   

I got 1 gem for the EC.


----------



## maaike1610

Had all the tokens for Jack Jack but not enough EC to unlock him... So disappointed


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> And the over sized attraction as it will drop a token.
> 
> I got 1 gem for the EC.


Never had to shelve my Omnidroid city since I won it.  Still sitting in the same plot of land since I won it way back when.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aces86 said:


> Thought event currency would just go away, didn’t think they’d convert it so I used it on bottles. Which aren’t even needed anymore for Jack Jack! Dumb.



ugh, I did the same thing!  that is frustrating, at least keep the bottles or convert them as well or something


----------



## Windwaker4444

I didn't have any ec left at the end.  I barely had enough to get Jack Jack to level 2.  It sounds like there was a gem conversion, am I reading that correctly?  Just so I know for future events.  
It was fun to try something new, but I agree, it did get boring at the end.  Now, back to Bambi...


----------



## tasmith1993

I got a whopping 2 gems for my EC and my 7 from the leaderboards.
I gave in and bought Flower with my gems so now I’m back down to 158 gems. Hopefully I can earn enough to keep me afloat in the next event. 
I made huge progress in leveling my characters over this event. Leveled a lot of characters that took a lot of magic, still managed to have 700k magic left. I’m hoping to open up one of my available land plots this week while still leveling my characters. 

I’m down to only needing:
Lilo (gathering for 10)
Stitch (leveling to 9, gathering for 10)
Angel (ready for 10)
Bubbles (ready for 10)
Peter Pan (gathering for 10)
Wendy (gathering for 10)
Toy alien (gathering for 10)
Thumper (gathering for 3)
Flower (gathering for 2)
Jack Jack (ready for 2)


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wouldn't that make it drag on even longer, though??



For amount of time the event takes, yes you are correct. I was just looking for something that would that wouldn’t make an event 15-30 strait days. I doubt they would change that amount of time, there are other things they could do. Not sure about you, but these events engage me for a few days and then my interest drops more and more each day they go on. My thought process was that taking this 15 day event and breaking it into say 3 5 day chapels over a month, might keep me more interested?


----------



## mikegood2

So they did have some type of gem conversion 

I’m not bothered by that and have no problem with spending my EC on buying all the items that were needed to level him to 3 when the event ended. *I DO* have an issue with spending 2K on bottles, only to find out that they got rid of the bottles and replaced them with the Incredibles symbols. Luckily they have 9 characters who collect them, and they are all 60 minutes or less, but still


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I had 67 hot cocoas before I stopped trying to collect anymore. They built up FAST. 

I got one gem for 8500 ish event currency. would have been able to level Jack Jack to 2 if i hadn’t had to buy the bottles to do so. 

this event was stupid.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

In other news: had enough elixir to buy Primevil Whirl today....while Fairy Godmother is sitting in storage already at level 10.

I see you interns.


----------



## minniesBFF

I purchased Jack Jack items with my remaining EC because I thought, what the heck, they are probably not giving gems for this event, I'll just take my chances.  Serves me right I guess.


----------



## mikegood2

minniesBFF said:


> I purchased Jack Jack items with my remaining EC because I thought, what the heck, they are probably not giving gems for this event, I'll just take my chances.  Serves me right I guess.



Don’t think you really lost anything if @wisshhuponastar7 only got 1 gem from around 8500 EC


----------



## hopemax

Yeah, I don't know how they did the gem conversion this time.  There was a popup with a bunch of EC and statues, there was a popup for the leaderboard standings, there was a popup for EC to gem conversion.  Before the popups, I had <1000 EC in one game, and like 4000 EC in the other.  But then there was that popup with a couple thousand EC in it.  But both games only gave me 1 gem.  I figured it might have been a coding thing, and that everyone would get 1 gem.  But then @supernova posted he got 11.

Thread on Reddit says 5000 EC = 1 gem, so I am calling shenanigans on Supernova getting 11 for EC conversion (are you sure it wasn't also gems for your leaderboard finish?)

Ah, I see, there must have been an edited typo, because I saw 11 right when you posted!


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Yeah, I don't know how they did the gem conversion this time.  There was a popup with a bunch of EC and statues, there was a popup for the leaderboard standings, there was a popup for EC to gem conversion.  Before the popups, I had <1000 EC in one game, and like 4000 EC in the other.  But then there was that popup with a couple thousand EC in it.  But both games only gave me 1 gem.  I figured it might have been a coding thing, and that everyone would get 1 gem.  But then @supernova posted he got 11.
> 
> Thread on Reddit says 5000 EC = 1 gem, so I am calling shenanigans on Supernova getting 11 for EC conversion (are you sure it wasn't also gems for your leaderboard finish?)
> 
> Ah, I see, there must have been an edited typo, because I saw 11 right when you posted!


Yeah, I thought I read 1 but figured that couldn't be it.  How the heck did I only receive one gem, so I thought it must have been 11.  Then I checked my count and saw that I got 1 measly gem so I went back and edited it.  What the hell, interns??  What the hell....


----------



## Aces86

hopemax said:


> Yeah, I don't know how they did the gem conversion this time.  There was a popup with a bunch of EC and statues, there was a popup for the leaderboard standings, there was a popup for EC to gem conversion.  Before the popups, I had <1000 EC in one game, and like 4000 EC in the other.  But then there was that popup with a couple thousand EC in it.  But both games only gave me 1 gem.  I figured it might have been a coding thing, and that everyone would get 1 gem.  But then @supernova posted he got 11.
> 
> Thread on Reddit says 5000 EC = 1 gem, so I am calling shenanigans on Supernova getting 11 for EC conversion (are you sure it wasn't also gems for your leaderboard finish?)
> 
> Ah, I see, there must have been an edited typo, because I saw 11 right when you posted!



Well this makes me feel a little better. I had about 200EC left and got 1 gem. Thought supernova got 11. Lol


----------



## Quellman

Glad some people got the opportunity to gather some older content. It will help grow your gem base with the character leveling.  I was happy to get Syndrome.  I suspect 3 weeks before the next teaser. 

1 gem conversion for 5000 Event Currency was a slap in the face, almost as bad as bottles that disappeared.  I totally missed what maleficent said at the end of the event, my game glitched.  It was probably something like "I'll come back in 18 months to tease you again with old characters in an effort to part you with your real money, until then, you can buy some upgraded storage for all your unused characters for 1500 gem or 4,000,000 magic.  "


----------



## mmmears

I think I got 1 gem for maybe 200 EC and then 10 for the competition thing.  So I guess it was a good idea to spend all my EC?  Not a nice large number like the other events, but I'll take it.  Not happy that all my bottles disappeared.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Since I’m always asleep when events end I never really know what happens. At around 8am my time (event ended at 11am I believe) I was in second place. When I woke up and checked in I got 15 gems - I’m guessing from my leaderboard. I had spent all but 87EC on hats (figuring they’d be hardest to collect later) so I’m only a couple of items away from leveling Jack Jack to 3. Those 15 gems also gave me exactly 450 so I went ahead and bought Flower with my gems to help me finally get Bambi. Flower is level 5 and climbing though.


----------



## PrincessP

I got 1 gem for my 75 leftover EC. Sounds like it was worth spending it on Jack Jack tokens since they didn’t give much in the EC to gem conversion.  I purchased hats and cards and only 2 bottles since I figured hats/cards would be harder to earn (epic or legendary) after the event.

I had 71 hot cocoas leftover. Hope they are helpful in the future. 

I only have Angel to level up (ready for 10) and the Bambi crew plus Jack Jack now. I am glad the Incredibles are useful now.

7 hats away from welcoming Bambi.


----------



## mmmears

Here's where I am at this evening:

Thumper - L7
Flower - L6
Bambi - L4
JackJack - L2

I think this will keep my busy for a while.


----------



## lmmatooki

*Toy Alien  *Ready for 8...I'll probably end up leveling him last haha

*Fairy Godmother*   Ready for 6...7
*
Peter Pan  *Ready for 4...4
*Wendy  *Ready for 6
*Hook  *Ready for 5...Ready for 7

*Thumper  *2...Ready for 4
*Flower  *Ready for 2...Ready for 3
...Trying to welcome Bambi as well

*Bagheera  *9...10
*Mowgli  *Ready for 8
*Baloo  *Ready for 7
*Shere Khan *Ready for 4...4

*Alice  *Ready for 10...10
*Queen of Hearts  *9

*Sneezy  *Ready for 9
*Snow White *Ready for 8...8
*Evil Queen  *Ready for 8
*Grumpy  *Ready for 8...8
*Sleepy  *8...Ready for 9

*Pooh  *Ready for 5...Ready for 6
*Eeyore  *8...Ready for 9
*Tigger  *Ready for 7...Ready for 9
*Kanga  *Ready for 9
*Roo  *Ready for 6...6
*Piglet  *Ready for 6...6
*Rabbit  *Ready for 9

*Nani  *Ready for 6...6
*Lilo  *Ready for 6
*Stitch  *Ready for 6...6
*Angel  *6...Ready for 7
*Pleakley  *Ready for 6...7
*Jumba  *Ready for 6...Ready for 7
*Cobra Bubbles  *Ready for 10...10

Will this ever end??? I'm going to constantly level up until I get word of the next event but at least it keeps me busy in the game for now. 

Oh yeah, and Jack-Jack is ready for 2.


----------



## aussiebill10

I wasn’t too fussed about gem conversion but was annoyed I used EC to buy bottles cards ears for Jack Jack only for the bottles to vanish and needed incredables logo


----------



## LeCras

Really pleased I decided to use up all my EC - I had 3 left when the event ended, so 1 gem seemed like a fair trade..!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Let me be clear: I had already purchased all required items to get Jack Jack to level 2, my 8500 was the portion of the 10000 it was going to cost to level him up AFTER spending on items. There was literally no way to “use” it before the event ended if I wasn’t going to “use” it on the final cost to level up Jack Jack. That’s why I’m pissed it got me 1 gem...they literally gave me nothing else to spend it on to avoid that.


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Let me be clear: I had already purchased all required items to get Jack Jack to level 2, my 8500 was the portion of the 10000 it was going to cost to level him up AFTER spending on items. There was literally no way to “use” it before the event ended if I wasn’t going to “use” it on the final cost to level up Jack Jack. That’s why I’m pissed it got me 1 gem...they literally gave me nothing else to spend it on to avoid that.


Same with me.  Which is why I had convinced myself that I MUST have misread the gem "conversion" I won.  There was no way I saw "1" gem, so I must have misread and probably received 11.  Then I checked my count and realized that I blew a lot of event currency on a pitiful "conversion" that I wasn't expecting in the first place.


----------



## CallieMar

I used what EC I had to buy hats, since they are legendary. But the only way I can get flash cards is through the Syndrome ride. I got the last hat I need to level up before I’ve received even a single flash card. This is going to take a looooong time. 

My opinion on the event: I liked the idea of being able to buy previous characters with EC. However the newer players, which this event should have been targeted at, were at the biggest disadvantage. If you didn’t have gem characters, you used a lot more hot cocoa, and you earned less EC if you didn’t have your characters leveled up to 10.  The thing I liked about regular events was that if you saved up your gems or bought the gem characters (which are guaranteed purchases) you had a very good chance to finish, even as a newer player.  This felt much more like a blatant money grab trying to get us to buy legendary chests, and maybe get a character.  It’s probably on par with the whole grumpy debacle. And the technical issues that some people experienced that lasted for days did not help. 

I am still playing because I love Disney and collecting all the characters. This used to be the only game I played but I’ve recently started Disney Emoji Blitz and am probably enjoying the collection process more in that game right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just a quick note, the Incredibles parade float does give the chance for the incredibles logo item jack Jack needs, so if you had that in storage might want to trade out one of the other floats for it


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a quick note, the Incredibles parade float does give the chance for the incredibles logo item jack Jack needs, so if you had that in storage might want to trade out one of the other floats for it


Thx...time to bring it back out.  Forgot about that.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thx...time to bring it back out.  Forgot about that.



I was going to bring it out, but it's so easy to get the logo (I think Jessie can get them quickly, and another character) so I put it back in the barn.


----------



## mikegood2

* H E (Double Hockey Sticks) froze over and I was finally able to start welcoming Bambi!!!*


----------



## squirrel

mikegood2 said:


> * H E (Double Hockey Sticks) froze over and I was finally able to start welcoming Bambi!!!*


I have about half the hats to gather before I can welcome him.  I did break down a use my gems for Flower.


----------



## mara512

I downloaded the game when it came out but then hadn’t played for sometime so I have questions that I am sure most of you can answer if you would be so kind.  I have Space Mountain uncursed but the area around it says complete more toy story quests and one area needs 150,000 magic to clear.  How long can this possible take.  I have done every quest and then some.  I feel like I am just stuck.  Also magic elixir used to buy tokens is this seriously the only way to get the tokens needed to level up some of the characters and if so any tips on getting the elixirs other than spending real money.  Thank you!


----------



## JamesGarvey

The fastest way to farm elixirs is build classic benches and then toss those into merlin's cauldron.


----------



## mmmears

Since I already have Bambi and don't "need" it, the Bambi float finally arrived in a golden chest this morning.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a quick note, the Incredibles parade float does give the chance for the incredibles logo item jack Jack needs, so if you had that in storage might want to trade out one of the other floats for it


Daisy drops the token every eight minutes, Jessie every six.  So in theory, we could have all the tokens before the parade ends.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> I downloaded the game when it came out but then hadn’t played for sometime so I have questions that I am sure most of you can answer if you would be so kind.  I have Space Mountain uncursed but the area around it says complete more toy story quests and one area needs 150,000 magic to clear.  How long can this possible take.  I have done every quest and then some.  I feel like I am just stuck.  Also magic elixir used to buy tokens is this seriously the only way to get the tokens needed to level up some of the characters and if so any tips on getting the elixirs other than spending real money.  Thank you!



I have only been playing for about 7-8 months and I have never used magic to buy the other zones to the right or behind Space Mountain. Once you fight Zurg you will open the area by the portal that leads to Its A Small World and will be able to get additional land in that area. Just continue with following the story line.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Daisy drops the token every eight minutes, Jessie every six.  So in theory, we could have all the tokens before the parade ends.



The issue I am having with leveling Jack Jack is getting the Flash Cards. I do not have any Incredibles except Elastigirl and Jack Jack. So I can only get cards from the Syndromes Energy Rings which has not drop any cards since I got Jack Jack the last day of the contest. So Jack Jack is still at level 1.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Remember that laundry list of characters stuck at level 9? They have basically been conquered! oh it feels so good  so I promise it can be done!

Currently at

will have Bambi ready to welcome today (just need a few more leaves)
Jack-Jack Level 2
Flower Level 5
Thumper Level 5
Stitch Level 9, halfway to 10
Alien Level 9, halfway to 10 (love that I got Peter Pan to 10 before this guy lol)


----------



## wnwardii

Just saw a post on Facebook with a link to the Instagram account to guess what is coming next.


----------



## Mattimation

Clue to the next update on Instagram. Judging from the techno design and it being clue "1 of 6," I'm guessing the next event will be Big Hero 6, tied to the new tv show.


----------



## hopemax

Mattimation said:


> Clue to the next update on Instagram. Judging from the techno design and it being clue "1 of 6," I'm guessing the next event will be Big Hero 6, tied to the new tv show.



A movie where the main characters would all have costumes that need to be unlocked with gems.

I haven't updated in awhile...

IOS:

Jack Jack: 2
Thumper: 4
Bambi:  I need 1 more stinkin' ear hat to Welcome
Peter Pan:  I need 1 hat, and 13 pipes and he is finally done.

Windows:

Jack Jack: 2
Thumper: 3, ready for 4
Bambi: 12 more ear hats to Welcome
Stitch: 3 Ear Hats away from leveling to 9
Alien: 9 and taking forever to get his last bits of stuff
Peter Pan: 7 pipes away from leveling to 8


----------



## AJGolden1013

D


wnwardii said:


> Just saw a post on Facebook with a link to the Instagram account to guess what is coming next. View attachment 331838



No!!!!!!!!!!! Break, I need a break


----------



## Mattimation

hopemax said:


> A movie where the main characters would all have costumes that need to be unlocked with gems.



That could be true of any human character though. They'll probably just do the super hero outfits, since their street clothes are pretty incidental. If I remember correctly, the 4 support heroes don't even get human names - they just always go by their super hero nicknames. Well, except for Fred, but his super name is also just Fred.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> A movie where the main characters would all have costumes that need to be unlocked with gems.





Can I just say NOOOOOOOO?  I'm not a fan of the costume shop as it is.  I have no issue with the movie itself.



AJGolden1013 said:


> D
> 
> 
> No!!!!!!!!!!! Break, I need a break



Right there with you!


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> D
> 
> 
> No!!!!!!!!!!! Break, I need a break





mmmears said:


> Right there with you!



Ditto!


----------



## CaptHook34

wnwardii said:


> Just saw a post on Facebook with a link to the Instagram account to guess what is coming next. View attachment 331838



Big Hero 6, or Possibly Heimlich from a bugs life? Green background looks like the colors from a Bugs Life


----------



## Mattimation

CaptHook34 said:


> Big Hero 6, or Possibly Heimlich from a bugs life? Green background looks like the colors from a Bugs Life



I feel like they'd go for more of a leafy look than something that looks like a computer chip for Bugs Life though. Honestly my immediate thought was it looked like something from Lilo & Stitch, but then I remembered that literally just happened. I might be more into Bug's Life, since it's a cute movie that Disney seems to have pretty much completely left behind and I always like to see those movies get the spotlight for a bit.


----------



## mikegood2

Mattimation said:


> I feel like they'd go for more of a leafy look than something that looks like a computer chip for Bugs Life though. *Honestly my immediate thought was it looked like something from Lilo & Stitch*, but then I remembered that literally just happened. I might be more into Bug's Life, since it's a cute movie that Disney seems to have pretty much completely left behind and I always like to see those movies get the spotlight for a bit.


Well you never know they *ONLY* released 7 Lilo & Stitch characters, so I’m sure the movie has even more obscure characters they could release.  And before anyone attacks me for hating on Lilo & Stitch and how it’s their favorite movie, I’m only kidding (_sorta_).

Truth be told, I really don’t want to think about what the next characters or events, I want a nice long event break, but sadly I sadly feel that’s ending soon. I guess Big Hero 6 or Bug's Life would be fine, but please don't release too many characters. I *ONLY* want 1 new movie window/tab added under characters, not 2.


----------



## lmmatooki

You guys have no idea how much I cheered when I saw the "guess what's coming next" post they made...


----------



## Somnam

To those who dislike having events so soon after each other, just be glad this is not Family Guy Quest for Stuff or Avengers Academy. Those games have back to back events literally straight after the other, no breaks at all.

Going by the hints on Instagram, I’d say the next event is definitely Big Hero Six. The green background one seems to match Wasabi, and the yellow one looks similar to Gogo’s helmet. Plus the colours match each characters costume. Really love Big Hero 6 so if it is then I can’t wait.


----------



## mara512

Arundal said:


> I have only been playing for about 7-8 months and I have never used magic to buy the other zones to the right or behind Space Mountain. Once you fight Zurg you will open the area by the portal that leads to Its A Small World and will be able to get additional land in that area. Just continue with following the story line.



This is what I have been doing it just seems like it has been forever and none of that land is opening


----------



## hopemax

mara512 said:


> This is what I have been doing it just seems like it has been forever and none of that land is opening



There is a point in the game where you have to Welcome Pete, Roz and Celia and you get stuck until all of them are welcomed. Also there is a 65K piece of land to unlock. The land may come between characters I can’t remember.  Have you done that part yet?  

In general, your quests direct you how to proceed. Work from the top down. If your top quest is to Welcome a character you are going to need to do it. And some of them took a long time to get the tokens.


----------



## mara512

hopemax said:


> There is a point in the game where you have to Welcome Pete, Roz and Celia and you get stuck until all of them are welcomed. Also there is a 65K piece of land to unlock. The land may come between characters I can’t remember.  Have you done that part yet?
> 
> In general, your quests direct you how to proceed. Work from the top down. If your top quest is to Welcome a character you are going to need to do it. And some of them took a long time to get the tokens.



Yes I have unlocked the 65,000 piece. Trying to unlock around space Mountain and they all say complete more toy story quests except one plot is 150,000 magic.    I feel like I have done all the Toy Story more than once but nothing is happening. I am however still working on Ron and Celia.  Pete is not even available yet.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hello Bambi.  It took me 2 days to get the 40 leaves.  I don't have the Ice Rink, so I'm not sure if that slowed me down or not.  Feels strange to be so caught up.  But I'm not complaining...just enjoying the relaxing feeling while I can.


----------



## Aces86

Arundal said:


> The issue I am having with leveling Jack Jack is getting the Flash Cards. I do not have any Incredibles except Elastigirl and Jack Jack. So I can only get cards from the Syndromes Energy Rings which has not drop any cards since I got Jack Jack the last day of the contest. So Jack Jack is still at level 1.



Having that exact same issue


----------



## hopemax

mara512 said:


> Yes I have unlocked the 65,000 piece. Trying to unlock around space Mountain and they all say complete more toy story quests except one plot is 150,000 magic.    I feel like I have done all the Toy Story more than once but nothing is happening. I am however still working on Ron and Celia.  Pete is not even available yet.



I'm am positive that once you Welcome Celia or Roz you will see more quests (whoever is listed highest on the quest list).  But until then you will be stuck.  The storyline jumps around.  I think you are in a Monsters, Inc. section.  Once you finish that, then it might send you back to Toy Story tasks...or it might send you to Mickey & Friends tasks.  The problem is, the game only tells you what unlocks that square, it doesn't tell you have to finish before you get to the point where you have tasks to unlock that square.  

Are you familiar with the DMK Wiki?  This page shows the squares that make up each land and what quest opens them.  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Expand_the_Kingdom  In Tomorrowland, there are only 4 squares that the Main Storyline unlocks.  I'm not sure which ones you've already opened, other than clearing the Curse around Space Mountain.  If you are trying to unlock any of the optional areas, those unlock, WAY, WAY later in the game.  After you clear your way to the portal between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland, you will battle Zurg and that leads to the Fantasyland section.  But you have to finish Welcoming the necessary characters first.


----------



## squirrel

Finally welcoming Bambi.


----------



## Hampsterp

For the past week I have had almost no wishes. My happiness has dropped a whole level. Anyone else with that issue?


----------



## Quellman

Hampsterp said:


> For the past week I have had almost no wishes. My happiness has dropped a whole level. Anyone else with that issue?


I do seem to remember dry spells from time to time.  Have you force quit the app or restarted your device? That may help.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I'm am positive that once you Welcome Celia or Roz you will see more quests (whoever is listed highest on the quest list).  But until then you will be stuck.  The storyline jumps around.  I think you are in a Monsters, Inc. section.  Once you finish that, then it might send you back to Toy Story tasks...or it might send you to Mickey & Friends tasks.  The problem is, the game only tells you what unlocks that square, it doesn't tell you have to finish before you get to the point where you have tasks to unlock that square.
> 
> Are you familiar with the DMK Wiki?  This page shows the squares that make up each land and what quest opens them.  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Expand_the_Kingdom  In Tomorrowland, there are only 4 squares that the Main Storyline unlocks.  I'm not sure which ones you've already opened, other than clearing the Curse around Space Mountain.  If you are trying to unlock any of the optional areas, those unlock, WAY, WAY later in the game.  After you clear your way to the portal between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland, you will battle Zurg and that leads to the Fantasyland section.  But you have to finish Welcoming the necessary characters first.



I would totally agree with the above. Personally I am close to finishing Jungle Book but have been helping my grand daughter who is currently at this same spot in the game as you.  It seemed to take forever to finally fight Zurg. She is now gathering parts for welcoming Minnie, which came right after the Zurg fight. Again, my advice just keep following the story line quests and it will open up soon.


----------



## Mattimation

Big Hero 6 update live stream will be Thursday at 1pm EST.

I expect we'll see another event like the others we've gotten this year, where you have to free the main character as opposed to fight the villain - a plot point from the climax of the movie fits that pretty well. The villain in that movie was, in my opinion, very weak. I bet we see Honey Lemon and Fred as Gem characters.


----------



## cwoww

my bambi drops are terrible.  and still have no bambi float.  I've been playing this since the game was only a few months old, and my drop ratios are terrible all the time.  i could barely welcome jack jack, and managed to get him with just 2 hours left of the event with gems, that I don't like wasting on speeding up things.   I have just about all the characters, except most gem characters.  Maybe big hero 6 will be a little easier to complete.


----------



## KPach525

Really not happy with the choice of Big Hero 6. I didn’t even know it was a Disney movie when I heard about it.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Really not happy with the choice of Big Hero 6. I didn’t even know it was a Disney movie when I heard about it.


Trust me, you're not alone.  Another of those films that I still have a hard time digesting that it was Disney.  Seemed more like a "Mars Needs Moms" movie.  But the film was bland and the characters were all pretty forgettable.  With other classics not yet added, why resort to this schlock?


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> Trust me, you're not alone.  Another of those films that I still have a hard time digesting that it was Disney.  Seemed more like a "Mars Needs Moms" movie.  But the film was bland and the characters were all pretty forgettable.  With other classics not yet added, why resort to this schlock?



I'm assuming synergy - there's a BH6 tv show that just premiered earlier this month, and they're probably trying to capitalize on the hype. Personally I think this is one of the worst movies of the "Disney Revival," it's just so boring and unimaginative, and I'll be amazed if it's one we still hear about in the next decade or so.

In terms of the game itself, I also don't know where BH6 is supposed to fit? It's so futuristic it should go in Tomorrowland, but that's already full of misshapen rides that don't make sense - how can we get three more in there? I guess I'll just have to pretend BH6 is some kind of fairytale or western...


----------



## mikegood2

Have no idea what they were thinking with the Autumn Leaves for Bambi characters? My guess is they were not.

For starters, only 4 characters collect them, and most of them at the expense of collecting other items, the Frozen Ice rink, which I’m guessing most people don’t have and bronze chests, but my drop rate from chests has been *abysmal*.

Now the fun stuff, which has to be a mistake on the developers part. I leveled Thumper to 8 last night, which I think required 9 leaves. Leveling to 9 is going to require, wait for it... a grand total of *ONE* leaf. Leveling Flower to 7 is gonna require 30 

*EDIT:* Just looked Thumper up on DMKwiki and per level the leave requirements are 20, 8, 21, 13, 16, 5, 9, 1, 14. So, gotta take back what I said, makes perfect sense.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Trust me, you're not alone.  Another of those films that I still have a hard time digesting that it was Disney.  Seemed more like a "Mars Needs Moms" movie.  But the film was bland and the characters were all pretty forgettable.  With other classics not yet added, why resort to this schlock?



Because the game does not revolve around what @supernova likes.  The Lilo & Stitch update and Big Hero 6 tells me, that they are more interested in the Japanese audience than you.  A much more lucrative audience.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Because the game does not revolve around what @supernova likes.  The Lilo & Stitch update and Big Hero 6 tells me, that they are more interested in the Japanese audience than you.  A much more lucrative audience.


Oooooohhhh.  So it's a yen for yen, then.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> I'm assuming synergy - there's a BH6 tv show that just premiered earlier this month, and they're probably trying to capitalize on the hype. Personally I think this is one of the worst movies of the "Disney Revival," it's just so boring and unimaginative, and I'll be amazed if it's one we still hear about in the next decade or so.
> 
> In terms of the game itself, I also don't know where BH6 is supposed to fit? It's so futuristic it should go in Tomorrowland, but that's already full of misshapen rides that don't make sense - how can we get three more in there? I guess I'll just have to pretend BH6 is some kind of fairytale or western...


Another good point.  Time for players to move the Incredibles to Fantasyland.  Not that a modern-day family had any business living in Tomorrowland anyway, but it still seems that there are people who actually think base colors still count at this point in the game.  For now, my Big Hero 6 will be living next to Bambi.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Another good point.  Time for players to move the Incredibles to Fantasyland.  Not that a modern-day family had any business living in Tomorrowland anyway, but it still seems that there are people who actually think base colors still count at this point in the game.  For now, my Big Hero 6 will be living next to Bambi.



If you look at the ending credits of BH6 you will see they are affiliated with Marvel. I think they are hoping for hype from the current Marvel Avengers rage as opposed to whether it is pointed at a particular countries population. Plus Marvel being affiliated with Disney now they can push these movies as well.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> If you look at the ending credits of BH6 you will see they are affiliated with Marvel. I think they are hoping for hype from the current Marvel Avengers rage as opposed to whether it is pointed at a particular countries population. Plus Marvel being affiliated with Disney now they can push these movies as well.


Yes, well here's hoping they never include Marvel characters in this game.


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> Yes, well here's hoping they never include Marvel characters in this game.



Technically, these are Marvel characters - Big Hero 6 was a Marvel comic that started in 1998. Disney Animation was told to make a Marvel movie once the acquisition was finalized, and they chose BH6, moving it it from Japan to America and changing everyone from being Japanese to other ethnicities. I wouldn't be surprised if this is also the developers testing the waters to see how Marvel characters are accepted, though Disney does seem to keep most of their brands separate (accept for Disney Animation and Pixar for some reason)


----------



## Figarro

Hampsterp said:


> For the past week I have had almost no wishes. My happiness has dropped a whole level. Anyone else with that issue?



Happened to me too. I feel like getting good amount wish requests during event or mini event, but very low to almost none outside event.


----------



## mmmears

Mattimation said:


> Technically, these are Marvel characters - Big Hero 6 was a Marvel comic that started in 1998. Disney Animation was told to make a Marvel movie once the acquisition was finalized, and they chose BH6, moving it it from Japan to America and changing everyone from being Japanese to other ethnicities. I wouldn't be surprised if this is also the developers testing the waters to see how Marvel characters are accepted, though Disney does seem to keep most of their brands separate (accept for Disney Animation and Pixar for some reason)



Thanks for this info.  At least it helps me understand the "San Fransokyo" location.  I agree with the posters who said it doesn't "feel like a Disney movie" since that was of my family's first comments after seeing it.  I actually like the movie, though, and I like Baymax, so I'm ok with this addition to the game (not that the interns care one bit about what I think).


----------



## JamesGarvey

Some of y'all weird with this Disney Gatekeeper stuff. You get that Snow White, Cinderella, The Jungle Book, Peter Pan and numerous other properties you view as intrinsically Disney... arent, right? Its funny watching you debate where the line of Disney/Non-Disney is.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Thanks for this info.  At least it helps me understand the "San Fransokyo" location.  I agree with the posters who said it doesn't "feel like a Disney movie" since that was of my family's first comments after seeing it.  I actually like the movie, though, and I like Baymax, so I'm ok with this addition to the game (not that the interns care one bit about what I think).



I also like Baymax very much. As I live in Florida, Disney World will not have any Marvel Super Heros any time soon as Universal had a contract with Marvel before they were purchased by Disney, but there is to be a Marvel area at Disneyland. I am not sure if areas are planned at other Disney parks. I grew up with the old Disney cartoons and watched them build Disney World, but I will always be open to new animations.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Trust me, you're not alone.  Another of those films that I still have a hard time digesting that it was Disney.  Seemed more like a "Mars Needs Moms" movie.  But the film was bland and the characters were all pretty forgettable.  With other classics not yet added, why resort to this schlock?



I’ve never seen it. Guess I won’t be spending any gems on this event though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> Really not happy with the choice of Big Hero 6. I didn’t even know it was a Disney movie when I heard about it.



I loved Big Hero 6 and am enjoying the new TV show - I think it could be a fun event (though and pretty depleted on gems) 

One of the main villains on the TV show is Globby so that might be what one of the characters is “stuck” in

I could see a nanobot tapper 

Also one of the main songs from the movie soundtrack is the song used in the Paint the Night parade


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Some of y'all weird with this Disney Gatekeeper stuff. You get that Snow White, Cinderella, The Jungle Book, Peter Pan and numerous other properties you view as intrinsically Disney... arent, right? Its funny watching you debate where the line of Disney/Non-Disney is.




Though I would argue that for those IP you cite Disney has made what is recognized as the “official” version or that nowadays people associate them with Disney

Unlike something like Hercules, Robin Hood, Pocahontas, etc which have tons of forms and is one reason they are not used in the parks more


----------



## Chrisvee

Hampsterp said:


> For the past week I have had almost no wishes. My happiness has dropped a whole level. Anyone else with that issue?


Me too


----------



## JamesGarvey

I cite the exactly BECAUSE they dont belong to Disney yet have been made so ubiquitous to it when they are not their creation and Disney fans have no issue embracing them. You have to wonder if the internet existed at the time, would there have been a legion of gatekeepers complaining about Mary Poppins not being Disney enough, buying the rights to some lady's book series to make into a movie. Unacceptable.


----------



## Chrisvee

I know nothing about Big Hero 6 so I’ll be sitting this one out as best I can. I’m focused on welcoming Aurora.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Really not happy with the choice of Big Hero 6. I didn’t even know it was a Disney movie when I heard about it.





Aces86 said:


> I’ve never seen it. Guess I won’t be spending any gems on this event though.





Chrisvee said:


> I know nothing about Big Hero 6 so I’ll be sitting this one out as best I can. I’m focused on welcoming Aurora.


Shhhh.  Don't let @hopemax hear you.  We're not allowed to have opinions that differ from the majority.  Or more likely from hers, I guess.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I cite the exactly BECAUSE they dont belong to Disney yet have been made so ubiquitous to it when they are not their creation and Disney fans have no issue embracing them. You have to wonder if the internet existed at the time, would there have been a legion of gatekeepers complaining about Mary Poppins not being Disney enough, buying the rights to some lady's book series to make into a movie. Unacceptable.


For me, it's less about the character rights and more about the film.  Mary Poppins felt like the live actions films of the 60's.  Meet the Robinsons and Big Hero 6 didn't strike me as Disney films.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mary Poppins WAS a film of the 1960s.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Shhhh.  Don't let @hopemax hear you.  We're not allowed to have opinions that differ from the majority.  Or more likely from hers, I guess.



Excuse me, you were the one who made the pronouncement, seemingly for all, by declaring it schlock.  All I did was point out the audience for DMK is a lot bigger than just you.  I never shared MY opinion on the addition at all.


----------



## mara512

hopemax said:


> I'm am positive that once you Welcome Celia or Roz you will see more quests (whoever is listed highest on the quest list).  But until then you will be stuck.  The storyline jumps around.  I think you are in a Monsters, Inc. section.  Once you finish that, then it might send you back to Toy Story tasks...or it might send you to Mickey & Friends tasks.  The problem is, the game only tells you what unlocks that square, it doesn't tell you have to finish before you get to the point where you have tasks to unlock that square.
> 
> Are you familiar with the DMK Wiki?  This page shows the squares that make up each land and what quest opens them.  http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Expand_the_Kingdom  In Tomorrowland, there are only 4 squares that the Main Storyline unlocks.  I'm not sure which ones you've already opened, other than clearing the Curse around Space Mountain.  If you are trying to unlock any of the optional areas, those unlock, WAY, WAY later in the game.  After you clear your way to the portal between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland, you will battle Zurg and that leads to the Fantasyland section.  But you have to finish Welcoming the necessary characters first.



Yes I have completed the Monster’s inc tasks and then it went back to Toy Story very briefly.  I have battled Zuri once with Buzz alone so I must be making progress.  I will definitely check out wiki. THANK YOU!


----------



## mara512

Arundal said:


> I would totally agree with the above. Personally I am close to finishing Jungle Book but have been helping my grand daughter who is currently at this same spot in the game as you.  It seemed to take forever to finally fight Zurg. She is now gathering parts for welcoming Minnie, which came right after the Zurg fight. Again, my advice just keep following the story line quests and it will open up soon.



Thank you.  My quests continue


----------



## mmmears

I don't watch the TV shows, so I'm not thrilled when they add in characters that weren't in the original movies.  I guess we all have issues.


----------



## squirrel

Meet the Robinsons was a great movie!  Music was good too!  Can't say much about Big Hero 6, it was okay but not even Meet the Robinsons good.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Trust me, you're not alone.  Another of those films that I still have a hard time digesting that it was Disney.  Seemed more like a "Mars Needs Moms" movie.  But the film was bland and the characters were all pretty forgettable.  With other classics not yet added, why resort to this schlock?


Awwww...really?  Granted, Big Hero 6 doesn't have the traditional  Disney "vibe", but come on!?!  That movie was so touching at the end.  There is no way you watched it without some Kleenex! !!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Oooooohhhh.  So it's a yen for yen, then.


Oh my....here we go again.  Although. .."yen for  yen" did make me giggle.


----------



## CaptHook34

Anyone else struggling with the peter pan drop rates for tokens?


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Excuse me, you were the one who made the pronouncement, seemingly for all, by declaring it schlock.  All I did was point out the audience for DMK is a lot bigger than just you.  I never shared MY opinion on the addition at all.


But it should be just for me.  I have far better ideas for this game than Gameloft is ever going to present.  The one idea that is making me smile right now is one that I'm probably better off not sharing     Poor, poor brother Tadashi


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> Anyone else struggling with the peter pan drop rates for tokens?


The whole damn time.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Oh my....here we go again.  Although. .."yen for  yen" did make me giggle.


I was rather proud of that one, thanks.


----------



## Quellman

People were losing their mind that it MIGHT be cars. But then it ends up Big Hero 6, and people are like, "gah! It isn't even really Disney."  Doesn't matter, I'm just here for the commentary until Thursday when we see what new interns will mess up the livestream. Then everyone will be like "well, 2 gem characters, a new villain with stupid low drop rates, and a 4 week long event.  Tappers will be those weird wind balloons and rogue nanobots that you can't see."
 Then we will hear the complaining about the length of the event, at which point it will end, with a trophy collection before the teaser for the next event.  Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Mary Poppins WAS a film of the 1960s.


But that's my point.  It had the feel of the Disney films of that era, so even though it wasn't an original Disney character, they still made it their own.  Same as they had with Winnie the Pooh, Cinderella, Pinocchio, Beauty and the Beast...


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> For me, it's less about the character rights and more about the film.  Mary Poppins felt like the live actions films of the 60's.  Meet the Robinsons and Big Hero 6 didn't strike me as Disney films.





squirrel said:


> Meet the Robinsons was a great movie!  Music was good too!  Can't say much about Big Hero 6, it was okay but not even Meet the Robinsons good.



Oh my goodness, I forgot about Meet the Robinsons! I enjoyed that movie!


----------



## LeCras

Sounds like I'm the only one ready for a new event, and looking forward to Big Hero 6. Then again, sometimes I think the title of this thread should be renamed to something like Disney Magic Kingdom Rants and Moans...


----------



## lmmatooki

So...

Toy Alien: still ready for 8

Fairy Godmother: 8

Peter Pan: 4
Wendy: Ready for 6
Hook: Ready for 7

Thumper: Ready for 4
Bambi: still trying to welcome
Flower: Ready for 3

Mowgli: 8
Baloo: Ready for 7
Shere Khan: 4

Jack Jack: Ready for 3

Queen of Hearts: 9

Sneezy is leveling for 10 
Snow White: Ready for 9
Evil Queen: Ready for 8
Grumpy: 8
Sleepy: 9

Pooh: 6
Eeyore: Ready for 9
Tigger: Ready for 9
Kanga: Ready for 9
Roo: Ready for 7
Piglet: 7
Rabbit: Ready for 9

Nani: Ready for 8
Lilo: 6
Stitch: Ready for 7
Angel: 7
Pleakley: Ready for 8
Jumba: Ready for 7

The rest are maxed. I'm planning on leveling up characters during this next event for the first time so I can get closer to being caught up.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> Sounds like I'm the only one ready for a new event, and looking forward to Big Hero 6. Then again, sometimes I think the title of this thread should be renamed to something like Disney Magic Kingdom Rants and Moans...


I know, right?  There are far too many people on here who seem to do nothing but complain about the complainers!!


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> People were losing their mind that it MIGHT be cars. But then it ends up Big Hero 6, and people are like, "gah! It isn't even really Disney."  Doesn't matter, I'm just here for the commentary until Thursday when we see what new interns will mess up the livestream. Then everyone will be like "well, 2 gem characters, a new villain with stupid low drop rates, and a 4 week long event.  Tappers will be those weird wind balloons and rogue nanobots that you can't see."
> Then we will hear the complaining about the length of the event, at which point it will end, with a trophy collection before the teaser for the next event.  Wash, rinse, repeat.



Pretty much how I feel. I’m basical meh over Big Hero 6, but don’t think I’d be excited about any characters. Just not ready for another event. Especially an event, if things hold true to form, will be 3-4 weeks.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I’m still in the camp that feels Pirates should have access to levels 7-10 before LITERALLY ANYTHING ELSE HAPPENS.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quellman said:


> People were losing their mind that it MIGHT be cars. But then it ends up Big Hero 6, and people are like, "gah! It isn't even really Disney."  Doesn't matter, I'm just here for the commentary until Thursday when we see what new interns will mess up the livestream. Then everyone will be like "well, 2 gem characters, a new villain with stupid low drop rates, and a 4 week long event.  Tappers will be those weird wind balloons and rogue nanobots that you can't see."
> Then we will hear the complaining about the length of the event, at which point it will end, with a trophy collection before the teaser for the next event.  Wash, rinse, repeat.


Ha ha ha...true...soooooo true


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> So...
> 
> Toy Alien: still ready for 8
> 
> Fairy Godmother: 8
> 
> Peter Pan: 4
> Wendy: Ready for 6
> Hook: Ready for 7
> 
> Thumper: Ready for 4
> Bambi: still trying to welcome
> Flower: Ready for 3
> 
> Mowgli: 8
> Baloo: Ready for 7
> Shere Khan: 4
> 
> Jack Jack: Ready for 3
> 
> Queen of Hearts: 9
> 
> Sneezy is leveling for 10
> Snow White: Ready for 9
> Evil Queen: Ready for 8
> Grumpy: 8
> Sleepy: 9
> 
> Pooh: 6
> Eeyore: Ready for 9
> Tigger: Ready for 9
> Kanga: Ready for 9
> Roo: Ready for 7
> Piglet: 7
> Rabbit: Ready for 9
> 
> Nani: Ready for 8
> Lilo: 6
> Stitch: Ready for 7
> Angel: 7
> Pleakley: Ready for 8
> Jumba: Ready for 7
> 
> The rest are maxed. I'm planning on leveling up characters during this next event for the first time so I can get closer to being caught up.


Sounds like you are still holding up your own, even though you are working so much.  Glad you are still posting!!!!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

A new event is fine, and I'll collect all the characters as per usual, I'd just like a break, between finishing one and starting the next.  The ONLY reason this annoys me, is because they sent out that silly survey that I know pretty much everyone on this board got and filled out and I'm fairly certain that a VERY SMALL percentage of us said, "yeah, we want events back to back"  Breaks are nice!

In other news, this is my progress....

Toy Alien - collecting for 10

Fairy Godmother - ready for 10

Peter Pan - collecting for 8
Wendy - ready for 10

Thumper - moving to 5
Bambi - collecting for 3
Flower - collecting for 5

Jack Jack - collecting for 4

Nani - ready for 10
Lilo - collecting for 9
Stitch - collecting for 7
Angel - collecting for 10
Cobra Bubbles - ready for 10

Everyone else is maxed out.  Being that 4 of them are ready for 10, maybe I'll have them done before the next event starts?  I'm not holding my breath though.

Happy.....eventing.... to all.  I know, that's not a word


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sounds like you are still holding up your own, even though you are working so much.  Glad you are still posting!!!!!


I'm trying to hang on the best I can! I am lucky enough to finally get some time off today and tomorrow. I always think about going on here after work and then I fall asleep haha! I also might be able to do the live stream.


----------



## CaptHook34

If anyone had played VMK, which was Disney's best game of all time, they had mini games involved where you could play against other players. Wouldn't it be great if DMK added mini games, within the game to earn potions, elixirs etc? I understand the game is built around quests and building a park, just think we would spend more time in game after you collect all potions, quests, you need to wait to go back into game. What's your thoughts?


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> If anyone had played VMK, which was Disney's best game of all time, they had mini games involved where you could play against other players. Wouldn't it be great if DMK added mini games, within the game to earn potions, elixirs etc? I understand the game is built around quests and building a park, just think we would spend more time in game after you collect all potions, quests, you need to wait to go back into game. What's your thoughts?


Gameloft included a social aspect on their last survey.  Not that we ever hear the results of these surveys.  Or that they actually care about what we have to say anyway.  As far as we can tell, they have lots of stuff programmed for upcoming events and then they run surveys hoping that the results will reflect what they've already created.  Cart before the horse, interns.  Cart before the horse.


----------



## Mattimation

CaptHook34 said:


> If anyone had played VMK, which was Disney's best game of all time, they had mini games involved where you could play against other players. Wouldn't it be great if DMK added mini games, within the game to earn potions, elixirs etc? I understand the game is built around quests and building a park, just think we would spend more time in game after you collect all potions, quests, you need to wait to go back into game. What's your thoughts?



I've thought for a while that it would be awesome if the rides had mini-games "inside" them inspired by the real life attractions. Just as a different way to keep us engaged and playing longer, since right now game-play is pretty much 2 or 3 minutes every 4-8 hours. Even with events, it's still a very brief period of play and then a long span of waiting. I know Gameloft's My Little Pony game (which is the same kind of world-building setup as DMK, also incorporating a curse from a villain) incorporates mini-games, but I don't remember exactly how. I believe each building has one of two or three mini-games that allows you to earn more happiness or something like that? I feel like bringing something like that to DMK would require a complete overhaul though, removing some aspect we already have - these games can only be so big after all.

Considering sitting this event out, though I do like having stuff in the game to do and I don't completely dislike these characters (There are definitely some movies this game could introduce I'd avoid like the plague) so I might play for the sake of playing. I guess we'll see how the live-stream goes tomorrow, but I already have some characters wandering around I wish I'd skipped so BH6 is a tossup right now.


----------



## esilanna

In everyone's opinion, what characters do you think are worth spending gems on? I haven't bought any but I'm curious to find out who may be more valuable. They're so pricey.


----------



## Arundal

esilanna said:


> In everyone's opinion, what characters do you think are worth spending gems on? I haven't bought any but I'm curious to find out who may be more valuable. They're so pricey.



Honestly, I would buy the one you like the most. What is important is that you are happy with your choice.


----------



## esilanna

Arundal said:


> Honestly, I would buy the one you like the most. What is important is that you are happy with your choice.


 Oh, of course! I was just curious because for instance, I bought the Alien with elixirs and he hasn't proved incredibly useful. I love interacting with the characters though, so I don't mind that. I'm just curious if there's some stand-out characters who are seemingly better for collecting tokens and whatnot


----------



## supernova

esilanna said:


> In everyone's opinion, what characters do you think are worth spending gems on? I haven't bought any but I'm curious to find out who may be more valuable. They're so pricey.


Which characters do you already have?  That will help us share thoughts on who else is worth purchasing.


----------



## esilanna

supernova said:


> Which characters do you already have?  That will help us share thoughts on who else is worth purchasing.



I'm currently working on the Zootopia storyline and Bambi. I don't have Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flash, or Flower. 
I also don't have most of the Incredibles, Frozen, Mulan, Lion King, Aladdin, Alice in Wonderland, or Snow White.


----------



## Mattimation

esilanna said:


> I'm currently working on the Zootopia storyline and Bambi. I don't have Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flash, or Flower.
> I also don't have most of the Incredibles, Frozen, Mulan, Lion King, Aladdin, Alice in Wonderland, or Snow White.



If you want to get someone who'll help with what you're doing, I'd get Flash or Flower. Maybe King Louie if you don't already have him since he'll help out once Jungle Book starts up (which I believe is after Bambi now - I'm not sure since they're adding different IPs to different parts of the story line). Personally though, since a Gem Character's usefulness is pretty much limited to helping the other characters from their story level up, I would just buy whichever characters I like most! In the long run, how much you like each character is all that will really matter.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> In the long run, how much you like each character is all that will really matter.


Until you pack them into mothballs for all of eternity...


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, my leveling has almost stopped completely as has my game play recently 

Currently need:
Lilo (leveling up to 10 now)
Stitch (collecting for 10)
Peter Pan (collecting for 10)
Wendy (collecting for 10)
Toy alien (collecting for 10)
Thumper (collecting for 4)
Flower (collecting for 3)
Jack jack (collecting for 4)
And still trying to welcome Bambi. 

I don’t have enough gems to be ready for the next event, but as for stuff to do it’ll be nice to have more reason to play. I’m pretty much only checking in a few times a day to try and collect items to finish leveling these last few characters.


----------



## minniesBFF

Obviously they have enough people continuing to play in the current format that they don't feel the need to change things up. Even I keep coming back eventually, even though I tell myself I'm done. But, I agree with others that mini-games would be fun! Especially love the idea of games inside the attractions! I feel like that might be above the level of the interns' creativity, though. :/


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> Obviously they have enough people continuing to play in the current format that they don't feel the need to change things up. Even I keep coming back eventually, even though I tell myself I'm done. But, I agree with others that mini-games would be fun! Especially love the idea of games inside the attractions! I feel like that might be above the level of the interns' creativity, though. :/


Simultaneously walking and chewing gum is above the intern's ability.


----------



## Arundal

esilanna said:


> I'm currently working on the Zootopia storyline and Bambi. I don't have Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flash, or Flower.
> I also don't have most of the Incredibles, Frozen, Mulan, Lion King, Aladdin, Alice in Wonderland, or Snow White.



Alien should be able to help with Thumper, think at level 3 or 4. I also do not have but one gem character and that is eeyor. As I started playing in November or so last year I have none of the events prior to Snow White. I am almost to fighting Shera Khan, collecting magic to clear the land. Not having gem characters take longer but you will get there. I picked up Jack Jack, Elastigirl and Skelly from this last event and was glad the interns had an event to let us try for prior event characters. Buy the characters you like.


----------



## JamesGarvey

@esilanna if you havent unlocked them yet, make your gem priority parade slots over characters, as this is one of the few ways to earn gems, which in a long enough time pay themselves back and then some. next after that I would say horde for event characters/buildings as both make the event easier and they timewall out after the event, making the only way to retrieve them dealing with Legendary loot box gambling. as for the premium characters, there is honestly no big difference between them and you should choose based on personal affinity or wherever you want focus, IE if you've already out the Monster's Inc or Sleeping Beauty characters through normal play, adding their premium counterpart wont do a lot for you.


----------



## CaptHook34

Mattimation said:


> I've thought for a while that it would be awesome if the rides had mini-games "inside" them inspired by the real life attractions. Just as a different way to keep us engaged and playing longer, since right now game-play is pretty much 2 or 3 minutes every 4-8 hours. Even with events, it's still a very brief period of play and then a long span of waiting. I know Gameloft's My Little Pony game (which is the same kind of world-building setup as DMK, also incorporating a curse from a villain) incorporates mini-games, but I don't remember exactly how. I believe each building has one of two or three mini-games that allows you to earn more happiness or something like that? I feel like bringing something like that to DMK would require a complete overhaul though, removing some aspect we already have - these games can only be so big after all.
> 
> Considering sitting this event out, though I do like having stuff in the game to do and I don't completely dislike these characters (There are definitely some movies this game could introduce I'd avoid like the plague) so I might play for the sake of playing. I guess we'll see how the live-stream goes tomorrow, but I already have some characters wandering around I wish I'd skipped so BH6 is a tossup right now.




Your absolutely right, 2-3 minutes of gameplay, every 4-8 hours, unless your checking in. But i think it would be even more fun if we could interact with other players, trade items, be competitive in scores, etc., although VMK i don't think was ever on mobile apps, always desktop. I did notice and im very surprised Gameloft has not included a Pin Trading station in the game yet for merchandise kiosk..


----------



## Quellman

esilanna said:


> In everyone's opinion, what characters do you think are worth spending gems on? I haven't bought any but I'm curious to find out who may be more valuable. They're so pricey.





esilanna said:


> I'm currently working on the Zootopia storyline and Bambi. I don't have Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flash, or Flower.
> I also don't have most of the Incredibles, Frozen, Mulan, Lion King, Aladdin, Alice in Wonderland, or Snow White.



It seems like you already have Pluto and his dog house, which most people think are good investments, particularly early in the game. Pluto does have a 60s happiness task which is useful when called upon.  I would probably check the wiki to see if he helps with any character drops for where you are in the story.  As other people have said, parade slots can be nice to have.  I tend to save gems for the limited time events, since paying gems for those characters is the only cheap and easy way to get them,because once the event ends, the only way to get them is in one of those chest of chance.


----------



## lmmatooki

Ready to listen and post the summary!


----------



## JamesGarvey

So Big Hero 6 is clear from the background


----------



## JamesGarvey

2 premium characters, Baymax is the goal character.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Lion King characters are side quest.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Updates next Wednesday and event launches next Thursday, length TBA


----------



## JamesGarvey

Must have unlocked California Screamin' and Pirate Mickey costume to begin the event


----------



## JamesGarvey

Baymax Armor is an event unlockable costume, confirmed no land, teased the addition of land in the near future.


----------



## Mattimation

JamesGarvey said:


> 2 premium characters, Baymax is the goal character.



the gem characters are Go Go Tamago and Fred. The movie's Villain, Yokai, is also included.


----------



## lmmatooki

The Event will be: *Big Hero 6*

Start date:* Next Thursday* and Update on Wednesday 
Length: Same length of time as Lilo and Stitch 

Characters:
Hiro
GoGo (Gem? tried to see who was gems and this one seemed like one of them.)
Fred
Baymax
Yokai
Wasabi
Honey Lemon

Attractions:
The Lucky Cat Cafe
Ito Ishioka conventions lab
Fredrickson Grounds
San Fransokyo Street City 

Costume: 
Baymax Armor: will be able to get it as part of the storyline

Parade Float

Lion King characters will give the extra EC

Land? *NO

Teaser: They are working towards us getting land and plan that it will be soon. "Wink Wink" "Big stuff is coming soon!" 
*
Trying to take screenshots now but the video won't load but I will get them on here!


----------



## JamesGarvey

I enjoy the return of an actual villain battle but overall, pretty uninspiring stuff.


----------



## Mattimation

JamesGarvey said:


> I enjoy the return of an actual villain battle but overall, pretty uninspiring stuff.



And it doesn't seem like the villain is really relevant - it's still the "Free The Main Character" set up we've seen all this year.


----------



## Peachkins

I enjoyed Big Hero 6, but I'm meh about this one too.  I'm not ready for a new event.  I was hoping to at least finish leveling my Stitch characters before the next one hit, and I still haven't welcomed Bambi.  It's kind of hard to get excited about new buildings, especially when I'm about out of land to put them on.  Don't get me wrong, I could move some stuff and fit them, but up until now I've been able to fit everything while still keeping out some decorations and concessions.  There's no way I'll be able to get away with that now.


----------



## lmmatooki

And now, back to work for me!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I had literally no context for what all this Big Hero stuff even meant until now and I can absolutely see what some of y’all meant about not seeming ‘Disney’. not excited, might just blanketly not even participate in this one. I need a legit break!


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> View attachment 333513 View attachment 333514 View attachment 333515 View attachment 333516 View attachment 333517 View attachment 333518 View attachment 333519 View attachment 333520 View attachment 333521 View attachment 333523
> 
> And now, back to work for me!



Thanks!

Those look like huge attractions! Hopefully they open more land soon....


----------



## Mattimation

Aces86 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Those look like huge attractions! Hopefully they open more land soon....



I'm surprised at how big these attractions are, especially considering how they're not opening up any new land. I have some open spaces, especially in Tomorrowland where nothing really fits especially well, but I don't think I'm going to be able to rearrange what I have to make space for all of these - or even just the two or three that aren't gem attractions. I'm sure there's a way, but I don't know if I care enough to try to figure it all out for a cat cafe.



wisshhuponastar7 said:


> I had literally no context for what all this Big Hero stuff even meant until now and I can absolutely see what some of y’all meant about not seeming ‘Disney’. not excited, might just blanketly not even participate in this one. I need a legit break!



It was definitely a more experimental project of Disney Animation's, mostly just to fulfill a mandate from the higher ups and capitalize on the popularity of Japanese anime among tween boys. The emotional story is an interesting one kind of along the lines of Frozen, but when I left the theater the only thing I really felt was "that would be a better TV show." I was completely unsurprised when they green-lit the tv adaptation, and I'd almost bet the movie was meant to be a big-budget pilot from the beginning. I've felt that about a few Disney Animation movies lately, that they're more episodic than one solid story, and I hope that will change.


----------



## miss.piggy

im not an especially big fan of bh6. i really wish they'd do more disney vault movies. like the classic disney ones. or at least a pure disney film, not a disney plus something (w the exception of pixar lol). a lot of people have been asking for little mermaid for ages now...for as long as i've been playing this game. but instead they give us bh6? idk. i dont have the money to get gems so it looks like i'll be saving my hard-earned ones for a better event. i'd rather see princess and the frog or 101 dalmations or something.


----------



## Windwaker4444

After seeing the new characters, I'm starting to agree with the general opinion.  I like Baymax, and wouldn't mind seeing him walking around my park,  but I don't really want the others. I think they won't really fit in, kind of like POTC.   I'll play the event to get the new characters and buildings so I'll have them for future uses if needed, but honestly, I think I'll just pack them away once I'm done with them.  I'm out of things to do, so I do welcome the event. Lets hope the future brings stories we can all wrap ourselves around and get excited about.


----------



## mmmears

Immatooki - thanks, as always, for giving us a summary of the upcoming event.  I really appreciate it.

Guess I'm glad I still don't have the Bambi attraction since space is going to be tight even without it.


----------



## Quellman

As far as game play 
Gem the parade and GoGo. 
Collect Hiro probably first, gather the friends, battle Yokai, free bay max, welcome baymax. 
end event.


----------



## mikegood2

*YES A NEW EVENT!!! *

I so wish I could do what @wisshhuponastar7 is thinking about doing, but know myself to much and know I’ll play. I’ll complain about it, but I’ll play. 

I also know that I’m not gonna give GameLoft any money for this event either, so I need to figure out how to play this event since I only have 228 gems. Even though most of my characters sit in storage I also have every character the games released, so I will probably spend all my gems on the new premium characters. Also believe I have all the buildings, except for that newer ice rink, but I can live without the premium buildings. If they don’t care enough about giving us enough land for all the buildings, why should I care about the attractions?


----------



## LindseyJo22

I am actually pretty excited about this one! I was overseas for the Maleficent event, so didn't end up really getting anything out of it since I couldn't welcome Jack Jack :/ But I really enjoyed Big Hero 6! I even have a half decent stockpile of gems since I didn't really fully do the Lilo & Stitch event either, so I should have enough to get at least one gem character


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Must have unlocked California Screamin' and Pirate Mickey costume to begin the event



California Screamin’ is pretty early but kinda sucks you need the pirate costume just to start the event

Given that California Screamin’ is needed, and chance it involves upgrading it to the Incredicoaster?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Oh, I remember a while ago someone asked about any of the kids visiting getting the Malificent hats - finally noticed some in my park (including one who complemented it with an Abu balloon)


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Immatooki - thanks, as always, for giving us a summary of the upcoming event.  I really appreciate it.
> 
> Guess I'm glad I still don't have the Bambi attraction since space is going to be tight even without it.


You're welcome! And I was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, I remember a while ago someone asked about any of the kids visiting getting the Malificent hats - finally noticed some in my park (including one who complemented it with an Abu balloon)
> 
> View attachment 333611


I think it was me.  That's hilarious! !!  The hat is almost as big as his body.  Thx for the pic!!!!


----------



## CaptHook34

Windwaker4444 said:


> After seeing the new characters, I'm starting to agree with the general opinion.  I like Baymax, and wouldn't mind seeing him walking around my park,  but I don't really want the others. I think they won't really fit in, kind of like POTC.   I'll play the event to get the new characters and buildings so I'll have them for future uses if needed, but honestly, I think I'll just pack them away once I'm done with them.  I'm out of things to do, so I do welcome the event. Lets hope the future brings stories we can all wrap ourselves around and get excited about.



Agreed, and was thinking the same thing during the livestream. I think this update is not real "Disney". I play this game because its my Disney fix. The music, the classics, the rides. Putting a movie like this seems very un-Disney.  This is the newest of films to come out from DIsney that they have added, and should have added more classics before this


----------



## Disney_Alli

I for one am excited about Big Hero 6 and will probably cry if I don't get Baymax. I'm now sad I used up all my Gems on Flower but should be back over 150 by the time the event starts.


----------



## Mattimation

CaptHook34 said:


> Agreed, and was thinking the same thing during the livestream. I think this update is not real "Disney". I play this game because its my Disney fix. The music, the classics, the rides. Putting a movie like this seems very un-Disney.  This is the newest of films to come out from DIsney that they have added, and should have added more classics before this



Zootopia is newer than BH6, but I feel that that movie very much has the "Disney" feel to it. It's their classic talking animals shtick but told through a whole new lens, with a deeply relevant and emotional story line everyone can learn from. I can appreciate what Disney tried to do in BH6, trying something new and telling a story of loss from a young man's perspective, but ultimately BH6 is a story told by Marvel first and I feel like they relied on that too heavily. It just felt like a very cookie cutter super hero story. Maybe I'll give it another shot today - Disney gave it to me for free for downloading Disney Movies Anywhere a while ago, but I haven't watched it since theaters.


----------



## Aces86

Mattimation said:


> Zootopia is newer than BH6, but I feel that that movie very much has the "Disney" feel to it. It's their classic talking animals shtick but told through a whole new lens, with a deeply relevant and emotional story line everyone can learn from. I can appreciate what Disney tried to do in BH6, trying something new and telling a story of loss from a young man's perspective, but ultimately BH6 is a story told by Marvel first and I feel like they relied on that too heavily. It just felt like a very cookie cutter super hero story. Maybe I'll give it another shot today - Disney gave it to me for free for downloading Disney Movies Anywhere a while ago, but I haven't watched it since theaters.



I loved Zootopia! And I definitely heard a lot of people talking about it when it came out. Never heard of big hero 6. I’ve seen the big white guy (Baymax? Only know his name thru here) before probably on tv and such but that’s about it.


----------



## Mattimation

Aces86 said:


> I loved Zootopia! And I definitely heard a lot of people talking about it when it came out. Never heard of big hero 6. I’ve seen the big white guy (Baymax? Only know his name thru here) before probably on tv and such but that’s about it.



Yeah, I think Disney kind of wanted to make Baymax a new, modern mascot for the company (Kind of like they tried with Stitch in the 2000s, and like Olaf is now) so they've had him pop up a lot of places. He's still a Meet & Greet character in Future World.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Just completed a survey....


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Just completed a survey....


Same here.  One of those "we didn't listen to you last time, why do you think this time will be any different" surveys.  Hell, my favorite two Disney films weren't even on the list.  Not to mention that films that are ALREADY included in the game, along with the upcoming Big Hero 6, are in the list of films we'd like to see in the game.  Nicely done, interns...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Same here.  One of those "we didn't listen to you last time, why do you think this time will be any different" surveys.  Hell, my favorite two Disney films weren't even on the list.  Not to mention that films that are ALREADY included in the game, along with the upcoming Big Hero 6, are in the list of films we'd like to see in the game.  Nicely done, interns...



  It's just sad.


----------



## CallieMar

Meh. I’ve never seen Big Hero 6. I know who Baymax is but that’s it. I’m a completionist when it comes to events so I’ll play, and I’ve got over 1k in gems now (one of the positives of the last event was the fact that I didn’t need to use them as I sure as heck wasn’t going to buy any legendary chests)


----------



## PrincessS121212

CallieMar said:


> Meh. I’ve never seen Big Hero 6. I know who Baymax is but that’s it. I’m a completionist when it comes to events so I’ll play, and I’ve got over 1k in gems now (one of the positives of the last event was the fact that I didn’t need to use them as I sure as heck wasn’t going to buy any legendary chests)


For those of you harshing on BH6 without seeing it, trying watching it first.  
It is not "classic" disney, but it does have elements of classic Disney, specifically scenes with Baymax (check out the ones between him and the family cat).  There is a loss of the parents, just like many of the earlier Disney films, and they try to shove in a comedic sidekick which works to a degree.  The moral story of how to handle rage and loss without becoming consumed by revenge is good, and relevant to many kids who grow up in broken homes or lose someone due to gang violence.  It also promotes the arts of math and science as well as trying to inspire originality and creativity in kids, which is something sorely lacking in films these days.
Not my favorite Disney movie, but definitely one that I think deserves being in the game, far more so than Meet the Robinsons or some of the others that I have a feeling will be included in this game before we ever get Little Mermaid.


----------



## mmmears

No survey in my game.  I guess they don't care what I think.  Not that they listened when I filled out the last survey.  

Honestly, while Big Hero 6 doesn't feel much like a typical Disney movie, I agree with PrincessS121212 that it's definitely worth watching.  I like some of the scenes between Baymax and Hiro.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> No survey in my game.  I guess they don't care what I think.  Not that they listened when I filled out the last survey.
> 
> Honestly, while Big Hero 6 doesn't feel much like a typical Disney movie, I agree with PrincessS121212 that it's definitely worth watching.  I like some of the scenes between Baymax and Hiro.


I didn't get a survey either.  Maybe they know who we are.....


----------



## pooh'smate

No survey here either


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I didn't get a survey either.  Maybe they know who we are.....


----------



## CaptHook34

I got the survey around afternoon time yesterday. Alot of questions about , pick the movies you want to see in the game, have you made purchases in DMK, whats your least favorite thing in the game, favorite, etc. Hopefully they actually read them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessS121212 said:


> For those of you harshing on BH6 without seeing it, trying watching it first.
> It is not "classic" disney, but it does have elements of classic Disney, specifically scenes with Baymax (check out the ones between him and the family cat).  There is a loss of the parents, just like many of the earlier Disney films, and they try to shove in a comedic sidekick which works to a degree.  The moral story of how to handle rage and loss without becoming consumed by revenge is good, and relevant to many kids who grow up in broken homes or lose someone due to gang violence.  It also promotes the arts of math and science as well as trying to inspire originality and creativity in kids, which is something sorely lacking in films these days.
> Not my favorite Disney movie, but definitely one that I think deserves being in the game, far more so than Meet the Robinsons or some of the others that I have a feeling will be included in this game before we ever get Little Mermaid.




I am a big fan of Big Hero 6 and echo your thoughts.

And normally I have a cold, dead heart but I was tearing up quite a bit towards the end 

And the previous add was Bambi (doesn’t get much more classic than that) so they are probably alternating a bit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CaptHook34 said:


> I got the survey around afternoon time yesterday. Alot of questions about , pick the movies you want to see in the game, have you made purchases in DMK, whats your least favorite thing in the game, favorite, etc. Hopefully they actually ream them



Oh, when the numbers come back with how low a percentage of players spend real mone, I am sure they will ream the interns


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> I got the survey around afternoon time yesterday. Alot of questions about , pick the movies you want to see in the game, have you made purchases in DMK, whats your least favorite thing in the game, favorite, etc. Hopefully they actually ream them





TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, when the numbers come back with how low a percentage of players spend real mone, I am sure they will ream the interns



I'm always one rooting for the interns to be reamed.  If only @CaptHook34 didn't actually mean 'read'...


----------



## wingweaver84

Yes,because it's the _interns _who are responsible for the low sales. 

Honestly,it really amazes me how much people blame the developers for most of the issues the players are personally having. Lack of land?Blame the developers(despite the fact that _they themselves_ have said that opening up multiple areas at a time were bound to cause bugs and that it would take a lot of work to insure that the process worked smoothly,not to mention we can _store _items if we don't have the room). Got ripped off by not getting what you want from a lootbox that gives you _a chance_ to earn what you want?Blame the developers despite the fact that you're the one who willingly forked over the money/gems. Annoyed over frequent events despite the fact that you have a _choice_ to indulge or not?Blame the developers. It's just a game,guys.


----------



## karmstr112

I'm FINALLY welcoming Bambi!


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> Yes,because it's the interns who are responsible for the low sales.
> 
> Honestly,it really amazes me how much people blame the developers for most of the issues the players are personally having. *Lack of land?*Blame the developers(despite the fact that they themselves have said that opening up multiple areas at a time were bound to cause bugs and that it would take a lot of work to insure that the process worked smoothly,not to mention we can store items if we don't have the room). Got ripped off by not getting what you want from a lootbox that gives you a chance to earn what you want?Blame the developers despite the fact that you're the one who willingly forked over the money/gems. Annoyed over frequent events despite the fact that you have a choice to indulge or not?Blame the developers. It's just a game,guys.



Really, it’s just a game? I didn’t know that, thanks for the heads us. Seriously though, while we are aware that it’s just a game, does that mean we’re not allowed to complain about decision the delelopers do, or do not make? Do we take it too far at times? Sure we do, part of the purpose/value for this board is to vent our frustration with the direction this game may, or may not be taking.

Yes the developers do get a lot of blame on these boards, truthfully more than they should, but it's equally as silly to try to take issues, that are very likely developer made and put the blame on the players.

*Lack of land:* Sorry, they do deserve much of the blame. They might be right that opening up multiple areas at a time might cause bugs, but that’s nothing but an excuse. How many updates/events have they released with no land additions? They could have easily opened up *ONE* plot of land on any of them. Chances of bugs would have been greatly reduced and they would have made us happy. They added all that new land well over a year ago and still haven’t opened it all up yet. Shockingly, the addition of that unusable land didn’t “break” anything, so I doubt opening up a plot of land every month or two would have either.

*You can store items if you don’t have the room:* Yes we can, but why should we have to? There should be enough room (technically there might be) to store all items. If they continue to release items than they should provide enough land to fit the new building/attractions. And don’t get me started on the concessions that they continue to release, or even worse the worthless decorations. That’s not even taking into account that they have a tendency to create buildings/attractions that have a much larger footprint than the need to, or should have. Reducing there size would resolve much of the land/space issues.

*Lootboxes:* I agree, people probably shouldn’t get upset if they didn’t get what they wanted. That said If I spend money on chests and got junk in return, I wouldn’t be happy.

*Number of events:* Of course we don’t have to participate in events and it’s a decision we’ve made. Problem is events use to be a fun additions that came around  3 or 4 times a year. Now they’ve lost most of their magic and become a chore that feel like a money grab, which let’s be honest, they are.

While I continue to play and complain (more than I should) I will also compliment them when they do something I like. It’s there game and they can do with it whatever they want to, but I also have the right to complain about things I don’t like.


----------



## LeCras

I'd just like to point out that from experience, the developers actually have very little to no say in this game. The decisions about the direction of the game etc are made higher up (the developers may be able to express their opinion in meetings etc but are not decision makers), and the developers simply code what they are told to do. So, blaming them for anything at all is pointless. If you want to blame someone, blame the "faceless management team" at Gameloft...


----------



## mikegood2

LeCras said:


> I'd just like to point out that from experience, the developers actually have very little to no say in this game. The decisions about the direction of the game etc are made higher up (the developers may be able to express their opinion in meetings etc but are not decision makers), and the developers simply code what they are told to do. So, blaming them for anything at all is pointless. If you want to blame someone, blame the "faceless management team" at Gameloft...



Very true, many of the decisions come from Gameloft higher ups, but truth be told many of the decisions are dictated from people at Disney. Case in point the decision to have Big Hero 6 as the next event likely didn’t just come from Gameloft but probably from Disney.

I probably should have focused more on Gameloft and or Disney instead of the developers, but everything in that post still stands. My use of developers was in response to @wingweaver84 post.


----------



## CaptHook34

supernova said:


> I'm always one rooting for the interns to be reamed.  If only @CaptHook34 didn't actually mean 'read'...



LOL ment to write read, woops


----------



## go oilers go

Any one notice that the gem rewards in the daily calendar keep dropping?  Now just 3 gems to collect this week when we used to get 8...not a fan of this.  I don't need magic, or chests as I never get anything worthwhile from this anyways.  Would love more gems though!


----------



## chelynnah

minniesBFF said:


> Obviously they have enough people continuing to play in the current format that they don't feel the need to change things up. Even I keep coming back eventually, even though I tell myself I'm done. But, I agree with others that mini-games would be fun! Especially love the idea of games inside the attractions! I feel like that might be above the level of the interns' creativity, though. :/


If they can’t figure out how to open more land without the game crashing down on them then I suspect mini games are way out of their abilities (sigh)


----------



## mmmears

I was hoping to make some progress with my remaining characters before the new event begins, but Bambi and friends and Jack Jack is just so slow going I don't think I can get much done.



go oilers go said:


> Any one notice that the gem rewards in the daily calendar keep dropping?  Now just 3 gems to collect this week when we used to get 8...not a fan of this.  I don't need magic, or chests as I never get anything worthwhile from this anyways.  Would love more gems though!



Yep, I've noticed it.  I can't say I'm surprised - I predicted this when they added the calendar in.  I don't need more benches, magic, smiley faces, etc.  Just gems, which they want us to pay for.


----------



## Quellman

I'm still missing 2 ear hats for Bambi. I feel like shooting this little deer.  Can't determine if worse than Donald Duck or Peter Pan when it comes to drops.   

Just a reminder for folks too, be choosy about who you are leveling up. You don't want to be collecting too many tokens when Thursday comes.  Don't want to have characters with multiple drops with the new ones.


----------



## supernova

Let's see where my characters are:

Thumper is at 10
Bambi is at 6 (three hats away from 7)
Flower is at 6 (two hats away from 7)
Jack Jack is at 5 (level 6 requires 25 of each item!)

EDIT
I just cleared my green checks and now I'm down to one hat for Flower and two hats for Bambi.  I also realized that I seldom if ever clear the magic from Frontierland.  There are no buildings or characters there that I need, so those buildings have been forgotten.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

supernova said:


> Let's see where everyone is:
> 
> Thumper is at 10
> Bambi is at 6 (three hats away from 7)
> Flower is at 6 (two hats away from 7)
> Jack Jack is at 5 (level 6 requires 25 of each item!)
> 
> EDIT
> I just cleared my green checks and now I'm down to one hat for Flower and two hats for Bambi.  I also realized that I seldom if ever clear the magic from Frontierland.  There are no buildings or characters there that I need, so those buildings have been forgotten.


Thumper 10
Bambi 6 (1 ear hat away from 7)
Flower 8 (halfway to 9)
Jack Jack 5 (about halfway to 6)


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Let's see where my characters are:
> 
> Thumper is at 10
> Bambi is at 6 (three hats away from 7)
> Flower is at 6 (two hats away from 7)
> Jack Jack is at 5 (level 6 requires 25 of each item!)
> 
> EDIT
> I just cleared my green checks and now I'm down to one hat for Flower and two hats for Bambi.  I also realized that I seldom if ever clear the magic from Frontierland.  There are no buildings or characters there that I need, so those buildings have been forgotten.





MickeySkywalker said:


> Thumper 10
> Bambi 6 (1 ear hat away from 7)
> Flower 8 (halfway to 9)
> Jack Jack 5 (about halfway to 6)



*Thumper* - Level 9 (1/2 way to 10)
*Bambi* - Level 5
*Flower* - level 7 (almost ready for 8)
*Jack Jack* - Level 5 (21/25 and 12/25)

Even though my Bambi is behind you two, I’m actually really happy where mine is right now. My drop rates were AWFUL when I was trying to welcome him, but have really picked up. Think I wasn’t able to welcome mine until about a week after you did @supernova?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *Thumper* - Level 9 (1/2 way to 10)
> *Bambi* - Level 5
> *Flower* - level 7 (almost ready for 8)
> *Jack Jack* - Level 5 (21/25 and 12/25)
> 
> Even though my Bambi is behind you two, I’m actually really happy where mine is right now. My drop rates were AWFUL when I was trying to welcome him, but have really picked up. Think I wasn’t able to welcome mine until about a week after you did @supernova?


Then that would put you right about where you are now.  Looks like we're all making decent progress.  Won't have everyone at 10 just yet before Thursday, but I'm hoping that they leave our Bambi characters alone towards Big Hero 6.


----------



## PrincessP

mikegood2 said:


> *Thumper* - Level 9 (1/2 way to 10)
> *Bambi* - Level 5
> *Flower* - level 7 (almost ready for 8)
> *Jack Jack* - Level 5 (21/25 and 12/
> 
> Even though my Bambi is behind you two, I’m actually really happy where mine is right now. My drop rates were AWFUL when I was trying to welcome him, but have really picked up. Think I wasn’t able to welcome mine until about a week after you did @supernova?



Trailing you gentlemen by a little...

*Thumper* - Level 7
*Bambi* - Level 4 (almost 5)
*Flower* - level 6
*Jack Jack* - Level 5

—————-
Off topic, but...
Taking my first solo trip to Disney World after Labor Day. So many trips with my family, but this is a bonus “just for me” trip (free off-site hotel and car rental). 

Park hopping 2 days.

Opinions....what would you do...

See Fantasmic? 
Star Wars:A Galactic Spectacular?
 Or Happily Ever After?  

I saw Fantasmic about 17 yrs ago. Like Star Wars and plan to be in HS that day (would like to see Toy Story Land at night). Have seen HEA fireworks from Contemporary but never in the park.

Any other solo trip tips are appreciated.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I saw a guest wearing a Maleficent hat


----------



## mmmears

My Characters are at the following levels:

Thumper - 9
Bambi - 6
Flower - 8
JackJack - 5

I don't think it's the RNG that's slowing me down.  I'm just finding that life is getting in the way and playing this game isn't a priority at the moment...  I know it's not the HP game since I'm stuck again waiting for an update.  In any case, I'm certainly not excited for an event beginning so soon, but they didn't ask for my input on this one.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> Off topic, but...
> Taking my first solo trip to Disney World after Labor Day. So many trips with my family, but this is a bonus “just for me” trip (free off-site hotel and car rental).
> 
> Park hopping 2 days.
> 
> Opinions....what would you do...
> 
> See Fantasmic?
> Star Wars:A Galactic Spectacular?
> Or Happily Ever After?
> 
> I saw Fantasmic about 17 yrs ago. Like Star Wars and plan to be in HS that day (would like to see Toy Story Land at night). Have seen HEA fireworks from Contemporary but never in the park.
> 
> Any other solo trip tips are appreciated.



Congrats on the solo trip, sounds like fun!

I’ve, gone 3 times in the last 7 years, but never solo. If it were me, I’d do Fantasmic and Star Wars:A Galactic Spectacular if they don’t overlap. Especially if you’d like to see Toy story land at night, you might as well check 3 things off of your list.

I personally haven’t seen either, but would like to some day. All 3 trips were with my brother, SIL and two young nieces My brother/SIL didn’t like Fantastic when they went to it a few years earlier, so it never worked into our schedule.

*Correction:*
Technically I guess I saw 5 minutes of Fantasmic, when I was back at our suite at the Swan and Dolphin. Here was our view from the room.


----------



## CaptHook34

PrincessP said:


> Trailing you gentlemen by a little...
> 
> *Thumper* - Level 7
> *Bambi* - Level 4 (almost 5)
> *Flower* - level 6
> *Jack Jack* - Level 5
> 
> —————-
> Off topic, but...
> Taking my first solo trip to Disney World after Labor Day. So many trips with my family, but this is a bonus “just for me” trip (free off-site hotel and car rental).
> 
> Park hopping 2 days.
> 
> Opinions....what would you do...
> 
> See Fantasmic?
> Star Wars:A Galactic Spectacular?
> Or Happily Ever After?
> 
> I saw Fantasmic about 17 yrs ago. Like Star Wars and plan to be in HS that day (would like to see Toy Story Land at night). Have seen HEA fireworks from Contemporary but never in the park.
> 
> Any other solo trip tips are appreciated.




Congrats on your upcoming trip! Another vote for Fantasmic. If your going solo, definitely hop into the single rider line at Aerosmith Rockn Roller Coaster. You will probably be able to get on about 2-3 times within 30-45min.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Off topic, but...
> Taking my first solo trip to Disney World after Labor Day. So many trips with my family, but this is a bonus “just for me” trip (free off-site hotel and car rental).
> 
> Park hopping 2 days.
> 
> Opinions....what would you do...
> 
> See Fantasmic?
> Star Wars:A Galactic Spectacular?
> Or Happily Ever After?
> 
> I saw Fantasmic about 17 yrs ago. Like Star Wars and plan to be in HS that day (would like to see Toy Story Land at night). Have seen HEA fireworks from Contemporary but never in the park.
> 
> Any other solo trip tips are appreciated.


Huge proponent of solo trips.  As a matter of fact, I think the majority of my visits to WDW have been solo in the recent past.  Fantasmic is one of those shows that I will only see every five or so years.  It's a bit long in the tooth and seems to go on and on and on.  Then the exit is maddening, trying to have everyone leave through the top of the arena.  Why they refuse to use the side walkways is beyond me.  But if you haven't seen it in almost two decades, it might be worth the return trip.  With all of my solo trips, I find the less I plan, the happier I am.  With the family, there's probably more to coordinate to be sure that everyone is happy and included in the plans.  When you go solo, you eat whenever you feel like it.  You're not on a schedule, so if you happen to miss something due to timing, no big deal.  See what you want to see... as you said, you're on "me" time.  Get the FastPasses you want, and if there is a particular restaurant you NEED to visit, then make that ADR.  But if you set something up for 1pm and you're not hungry until 2, you're stuck.  Flexibility is key.  At least to me.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> In any case, I'm certainly not excited for an event beginning so soon, but they didn't ask for my input on this one.


Or perhaps they DID, but they just don't care.  Despite the fact that WE are the ones playing the game.


----------



## Somnam

It’s a good thing this event is optional, so those who don’t want an event so soon don’t have to participate? I’m quite content with having another event since I love adding characters to my game.


----------



## mmmears

It's not really optional at all.  If you skip an event and don't collect all the characters then it's likely it will hurt you in the next event, or in another one they are planning.  They way they set up this game, you either have to really play it to it's fullest or you'll constantly be locked out of stuff "down the road."  So, personally speaking, I would have preferred more of a break between events since I'm not ready to stop playing altogether, although the stress of back-to-back timed events is pushing me in that direction.  Just one player's perspective.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I noticed the status game, so I wanted to play too. 

Everyone is at 10, with the following exceptions:

Toy Alien - collecting for 10
Peter Pan - collecting for 8
Thumper - ready for 6
Bambi - collecting for 5
Flower - collecting for 6
Lilo - moving to 9
Stitch - ready for 8

It's a tiny list compared to what it used to be, so I'm glad for the progress, and now we're about to add 7 new ones?  I'm a completionist (I think they called it that), so I will work very hard to get all 7 of them.  How many characters does that add up to?  I've lost count and my math skills are pretty bad today, I've counted 5 times and gotten 5 different numbers, so I think today, I'm NOT the best person to count characters.

Happy playing to all!


----------



## hopemax

Oh, happy day!

Last night, in my Windows game, I finally got the Alien's last ear hat.  And this morning, in my IOS game, the last Peter Pan flute dropped.  So both of them are now leveling to 10.  Still only have Peter at level 8 in Windows, but for some reason not having him at 10 in that game doesn't bother me so much.  But I'm guessing he's still 2 months away from being complete.

Thumper, Bambi and Jack Jack are progressing.  Bambi characters are behind what others have posted, but I don't have Flower for assistance.


----------



## Quellman

go oilers go said:


> Any one notice that the gem rewards in the daily calendar keep dropping?  Now just 3 gems to collect this week when we used to get 8...not a fan of this.  I don't need magic, or chests as I never get anything worthwhile from this anyways.  Would love more gems though!



What not grateful for 350 magic? How about another banner for you then?


----------



## McCoy

AJGolden1013 said:


> How many characters does that add up to?  I've lost count and my math skills are pretty bad today, I've counted 5 times and gotten 5 different numbers, so I think today, I'm NOT the best person to count characters.


I have 18 characters that I have out actively being used, and 109 at home, so it would seem a current total of 127 characters.


----------



## AJGolden1013

McCoy said:


> I have 18 characters that I have out actively being used, and 109 at home, so it would seem a current total of 127 characters.



I liked this number and it was one of the ones I got, but then I went back, with a calculator this time, and I added it up and NOT counting Merlin, I got 129.  This is not my day for math.  I"m off to swim instead!


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

mmmears said:


> It's not really optional at all.  If you skip an event and don't collect all the characters then it's likely it will hurt you in the next event, or in another one they are planning.  They way they set up this game, you either have to really play it to it's fullest or you'll constantly be locked out of stuff "down the road."  So, personally speaking, I would have preferred more of a break between events since I'm not ready to stop playing altogether, although the stress of back-to-back timed events is pushing me in that direction.  Just one player's perspective.



Skipping events is fine if you are willing to gamble on possible future harm. I didn't play Lilo & Stitch. I'm not going to play BH6. I participate in the tapper games only to clear the tap items off my screen. If I need L&S or the BH6 characters later, it'll be my choice to decide how badly I want the benefits from those characters. I'm sure they'll be available in a legendary chest.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I'm getting suspicious. I've had 2 gold chest drops in 2 days.


----------



## mikegood2

Somnam said:


> It’s a good thing this event is optional, so those who don’t want an event so soon don’t have to participate? I’m quite content with having another event since I love adding characters to my game.



I’m sorry, not trying to be my typical smart aleck (G version of what I really am), but what do you mean it’s a good thing this event is optional? Do you mean as players, we have the “option” to play the event? If so, yes your technically correct, but I also want the characters.

As far as new characters go, I think most of us like it when they add characters and want them to add more. The problem is they’ve changed their “business model” over the last year or two and things that use to be in game content updates are now events. I’d be so much happier if Big Hero 6 was a game update and not an event. That way I can play on my schedule, get things when ever I want and *don’t need to worry about time restrictions.* I just want events to feel special and not a chore. The best way to do that is limit it to 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I’m sorry, not trying to be my typical smart aleck (G version of what I really am), but what do you mean it’s a good thing this event is optional? Do you mean as players, we have the “option” to play the event? If so, yes your technically correct, but I also want the characters.
> 
> As far as new characters go, I think most of us like it when they add characters and want them to add more. The problem is they’ve changed their “business model” over the last year or two and things that use to be in game content updates are now events. I’d be so much happier if Big Hero 6 was a game update and not an event. That way I can play on my schedule, get things when ever I want and *don’t need to worry about time restrictions.* I just want events to feel special and not a chore. The best way to do that is limit it to 3 or 4 times a year.



Totally agree!  I miss the updates to the main story line and you're so right about events not feeling special when they occur one on top of the other.  I'd be thrilled with 3 to 4 times a year MAX.


----------



## miss.piggy

FINALLY this only took AGES


----------



## AJGolden1013

A list of ALL characters:

I would actually use this, to go back to the DMK people and say, hey, remember that Maleficent thing, where we were able to get previous characters, let's do that again.  Even as someone who has them all, I really thought that was pretty fantastic and WANTED that to CONTINUE for other players, so they can "catch up" so to speak.  Have it in the event, rather than buying chests to have a CHANCE at getting the character.  I have sent this request to the game designers myself.  I know they won't listen, but I do keep bugging them.  I want them to try and take into consideration that there are people who are "late" to the game and want all the characters. I have also put numbers, by 10's, along the way and I've counted 130.  Feel free to check my math!   I have NOT counted Maleficent, and now we're getting 7 more?

Merlin - He's a given, but personally I would like to see this expanded, or at least see HIM expanded.  Having him at level 2 is nice, I just want him to move up to 10
Mickey
Minnie
Pluto
Goofy
Daisy
Donald
Pete
Chip
Dale - 10
Zurg
Jesse
Woody
Buzz
Bo Peep
Hamm
Sarge
Rex
Bullseye
Toy Alien - 20
Cinderella
Prince Charming (according to Rogers & Hammerstein, his name is Christopher Rupert Windemere Vladimere Karl Alexander Francois Reginald Lancelot Herman Greggory James)
Fairy Godmother
Peter Pan
Wendy
Captain Hook
Tinker Bell
Elizabeth Swann
Jack Sparrow
Will Turner - 30
Mike
Sulley
Boo
Roz
Celia Mae
Randall Boggs
Wall-E
Eve
Mother Gothel
Flynn - 40
Rapunzel
Maximus
Princess Aurora
Prince Phillip
Flora
Fauna
Merryweather
Judy Hopps
Nick Wilde
Chief Bogo - 50
Flash
Thumper
Bambi
Flower
Bagheera
Mowgli
Baloo
King Louie
Shere Khan
Dash - 60
Mrs. Incredible
Mr. Incredible
Violet
Jack Jack
Frozone
Syndrome
Zero
Jack Skellington
Sally
Oogie Boogie - 70
Anna
Elsa
Olaf
Hans
Kristoff
Sven
Li Shang
Mulan
Mushu
Belle - 80
Beast
Lumiere
Cogsworth
Mrs. Potts
Chip
Gaston
Zazu
Nala
Simba
Rafiki - 90
Scar
Timon
Pumba
Aladdin
Jasmine
Abu
Carpet
Jafar
Iago
Genie - 100
Alice
Mad Hatter
March Hare
White Rabbit
Caterpillar
Queen of Hearts
Cheshire Cat
Bashful
Doc
Sneezy - 110
Dopey
Happy
Snow White
Evil Queen
Grumpy
Sleepy
Winnie the Pooh
Eeyore
Tigger
Kanga - 120
Roo
Piglet
Rabbit
Nani
Lilo
Stitch
Angel
Pleakley
Jumba
Cobra Bubbles - 130


----------



## miss.piggy

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> I'm getting suspicious. I've had 2 gold chest drops in 2 days.


same! and i got a platinum chest the other day too! (although surprise, surprise...another Musical Fountain ) with this luck i probably wont receive anything higher than a silver chest until at least 2019


----------



## Chrisvee

Does this next event feature the Lion King characters earning the tokens? All my LK characters are at home but every chest has tokens for them.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> A list of ALL characters:
> 
> I would actually use this, to go back to the DMK people and say, hey, remember that Maleficent thing, where we were able to get previous characters, let's do that again.  Even as someone who has them all, I really thought that was pretty fantastic and WANTED that to CONTINUE for other players, so they can "catch up" so to speak.  Have it in the event, rather than buying chests to have a CHANCE at getting the character.  I have sent this request to the game designers myself.  I know they won't listen, but I do keep bugging them.  I want them to try and take into consideration that there are people who are "late" to the game and want all the characters. I have also put numbers, by 10's, along the way and I've counted 130.  Feel free to check my math!   I have NOT counted Maleficent, and now we're getting 7 more?
> 
> Merlin - He's a given, but personally I would like to see this expanded, or at least see HIM expanded.  Having him at level 2 is nice, I just want him to move up to 10
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Pluto
> Goofy
> Daisy
> Donald
> Pete
> Chip
> Dale - 10
> Zurg
> Jesse
> Woody
> Buzz
> Bo Peep
> Hamm
> Sarge
> Rex
> Bullseye
> Toy Alien - 20
> Cinderella
> Prince Charming (according to Rogers & Hammerstein, his name is Christopher Rupert Windemere Vladimere Karl Alexander Francois Reginald Lancelot Herman Greggory James)
> Fairy Godmother
> Peter Pan
> Wendy
> Captain Hook
> Tinker Bell
> Elizabeth Swann
> Jack Sparrow
> Will Turner - 30
> Mike
> Sulley
> Boo
> Roz
> Celia Mae
> Randall Boggs
> Wall-E
> Eve
> Mother Gothel
> Flynn - 40
> Rapunzel
> Maximus
> Princess Aurora
> Prince Phillip
> Flora
> Fauna
> Merryweather
> Judy Hopps
> Nick Wilde
> Chief Bogo - 50
> Flash
> Thumper
> Bambi
> Flower
> Bagheera
> Mowgli
> Baloo
> King Louie
> Shere Khan
> Dash - 60
> Mrs. Incredible
> Mr. Incredible
> Violet
> Jack Jack
> Frozone
> Syndrome
> Zero
> Jack Skellington
> Sally
> Oogie Boogie - 70
> Anna
> Elsa
> Olaf
> Hans
> Kristoff
> Sven
> Li Shang
> Mulan
> Mushu
> Belle - 80
> Beast
> Lumiere
> Cogsworth
> Mrs. Potts
> Chip
> Gaston
> Zazu
> Nala
> Simba
> Rafiki - 90
> Scar
> Timon
> Pumba
> Aladdin
> Jasmine
> Abu
> Carpet
> Jafar
> Iago
> Genie - 100
> Alice
> Mad Hatter
> March Hare
> White Rabbit
> Caterpillar
> Queen of Hearts
> Cheshire Cat
> Bashful
> Doc
> Sneezy - 110
> Dopey
> Happy
> Snow White
> Evil Queen
> Grumpy
> Sleepy
> Winnie the Pooh
> Eeyore
> Tigger
> Kanga - 120
> Roo
> Piglet
> Rabbit
> Nani
> Lilo
> Stitch
> Angel
> Pleakley
> Jumba
> Cobra Bubbles - 130


Wow...have a little free time on your hands?  You are a much more organized person than I am.


----------



## squirrel

I have 108 characters.  I haven't paid anything to play this game.  I did not have enough gems to purchase all of the available ones during events.


----------



## Arundal

The IOS update is available.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

The update is now available for download!  

iOS Users: If you don’t see the option to update Disney Magic Kingdoms, you may need to go to the App Store’s Updates Menu and swipe down to refresh the list of available updates.

Android Users: The update will be released to batches of users throughout the day. If you don’t see the update now, it will be available at some point throughout the day. Please keep checking regularly.

Windows Users: The update is now available for download.

If you cannot download the update by the time the Big Hero 6 Event starts on Thursday, July 5th, please contact us using the Customer Care Form found in the Options Menu so we can investigate promptly.

Per DMK


----------



## Windwaker4444

To all those in the US....Happy Independence Day!!! 

 It's raining here.  Guess I'll have that extra money tomorrow to buy that parade bundle afterall.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Downloading update now.  Usually I get it about 30 minutes before the event begins.  It's an Independence Day miracle


----------



## go oilers go

mmmears said:


> It's not really optional at all.  If you skip an event and don't collect all the characters then it's likely it will hurt you in the next event, or in another one they are planning.  They way they set up this game, you either have to really play it to it's fullest or you'll constantly be locked out of stuff "down the road."  So, personally speaking, I would have preferred more of a break between events since I'm not ready to stop playing altogether, although the stress of back-to-back timed events is pushing me in that direction.  Just one player's perspective.


Totally agree with this!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> No survey in my game.  I guess they don't care what I think.  Not that they listened when I filled out the last survey.
> 
> Honestly, while Big Hero 6 doesn't feel much like a typical Disney movie, I agree with PrincessS121212 that it's definitely worth watching.  I like some of the scenes between Baymax and Hiro.





Windwaker4444 said:


> I didn't get a survey either.  Maybe they know who we are.....





pooh'smate said:


> No survey here either



Same here. Also, so not ready for this event tomorrow, class early in the morning and then off to work! Hopefully, it is a slow go of an event. I am happy that they have made it decently easier to collect everything for events compared to older events.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> It's not really optional at all.  If you skip an event and don't collect all the characters then it's likely it will hurt you in the next event, or in another one they are planning.  They way they set up this game, you either have to really play it to it's fullest or you'll constantly be locked out of stuff "down the road."  So, personally speaking, I would have preferred more of a break between events since I'm not ready to stop playing altogether, although the stress of back-to-back timed events is pushing me in that direction.  Just one player's perspective.


This is the only reason why I am participating in the event because I don't want it to come back and bite me later.


----------



## lmmatooki

Made some decent progress!

Toy Alien                  Ready for 8

Fairy Godmother       Leveling to 9

Peter Pan                 Ready for 5
Wendy                     6
Hook                       Ready for 7

Thumper                 Ready for 4
Bambi                     2
Flower                    Ready for 3

Mowgli                   Ready for 9
Baloo                     Ready for 7
Shere Khan            Ready for 5

Jack Jack               3

Queen of Hearts     Ready for 10

Snow White           Ready for 9
Evil Queen             Ready for 8
Grumpy                 8
Sleepy                   9

Winnie the Pooh     Ready for 7
Eeyore                   Ready for 9
Tigger                    Ready for 10
Kanga                    Ready for 9
Roo                        7
Piglet                    Ready for 8
Rabbit                   9

Nani                     Ready for 8
Lilo                       7
Stitch                    7
Angel                    Ready for 8
Pleakley                Ready for 9
Jumba                  Ready for 7


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow...have a little free time on your hands?  You are a much more organized person than I am.



Yes, waaaaaaay too much free time on my hands.  Working on finding a job and sometimes I reach a point where it’s too stressful and so I do something I can control, like counting characters, haha.  So not counting Maleficent there are 130 characters with 7 more on the way come tomorrow.  Wonder what it’ll be like when we reach 200 characters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Yes, waaaaaaay too much free time on my hands.  Working on finding a job and sometimes I reach a point where it’s too stressful and so I do something I can control, like counting characters, haha.  So not counting Maleficent there are 130 characters with 7 more on the way come tomorrow.  Wonder what it’ll be like when we reach 200 characters.


We'll probably be actively playing with about 10 and the other 190 will be forgotten at home.
I hear you on the free time.  I wasn't able to take any classes this sumner and I've been going a little nuts.  It's hard for me to work since my class hours change every couple months, so I try to volunteer when I can . But all the high school kids who need volunteer hours have taken most of those spots during the summer.  So BH6, here we come...2 crazy ladies with way too much time on our hands!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Yes, waaaaaaay too much free time on my hands.  Working on finding a job and sometimes I reach a point where it’s too stressful and so I do something I can control, like counting characters, haha.  So not counting Maleficent there are 130 characters with 7 more on the way come tomorrow.  Wonder what it’ll be like when we reach 200 characters.


And...don't stress too much.  You seem like a very pleasant person (other than your counting issues).  I bet you find something soon that will be perfect for you.  I'll send some lucky thoughts your way!!!!


----------



## supernova

For everyone complaining about wishing there was a lot more time between events and that we didn't vote on these back-to-back events on the survey but Gameloft keeps doing them anyway...

Think about what's happening here.  Do we honestly believe that Gameloft is cranking out events because their interns LOVE to develop content?  No, of course not.  So then why are they constantly doing these events so often?  Just one reason... money.  At this point, I have to believe there are more existing players than new.  New(ish) players still have things to spend gems on, and if they have a dozen possible gem characters missing from their roster, plus buildings, there is no way they can build up enough gems watching videos to help earn new characters.  That being said...

For the rest of us (their majority?), there is absolutely nothing more that we need to buy or spend gems on.  By going months between events, they are losing their revenue stream.  I'm pretty sure they are making thousands within the first half hour of a new event's introduction, as soon as they offer up a parade float and event currency pack.  I don't care how many surveys you fill out.  Gameloft is NOT going to give us months between events.  They would be losing too much money.


----------



## SunDial

Had to check in and see if any Android users still do not have the update.  I just checked Google Play and no update


----------



## Misskristinaaah

SunDial said:


> Had to check in and see if any Android users still do not have the update.  I just checked Google Play and no update



Had to restart my phone and look for the update that's when it showed up for me.


----------



## Misskristinaaah

How does everyone level up all the characters so quickly? Every time I try to do so an event starts which makes it more difficult for me to get the tokens for that particular event


----------



## squirrel

Misskristinaaah said:


> How does everyone level up all the characters so quickly? Every time I try to do so an event starts which makes it more difficult for me to get the tokens for that particular event


I have a lot that are at level 9.  I managed to get a few of them up to level 10 since the last event.  Still working on Bambi characters.  Snow White was the only one I can recall finishing quite quickly.  Still have some of the Jungle Book characters, Stitch, Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan etc to level up.


----------



## cliscinsky

So I've just about given up on expecting or actually getting anything good out of Gold or Platinum Chests anymore.  Never gonna get the Bambi Float, nor the Forest Ice Rink.  If I do, it'll be well after I've leveled all my Bambi characters up to level 10.  Wish they'd go back to just letting us use gems to purchase exact floats we want like the old days.  Same with the Ice Rink.  Make it magic or gems.  At least when they first started placing rides in chests, they didn't have any character storylines dedicated to those rides.  They were mainly for decorations.


----------



## Acer

No ropes and strings
But blimps take 2 hrs to respawn  I dont have the parade float yet so can't get the bots that way


----------



## Quellman

2oo gems for GoGo is a steal. Lots of helpful characters in other collections (cinderella, monsters inc).


----------



## mmmears

I'm thrilled that we don't have the silly shenanigans to get the blimps!  Even if that means I have to wait for them.  

So far I didn't have to pull characters from their home, except for Goofy...  Hmmm I guess it's still early in the event.

Supernova, I totally agree with you but can't "like" your post.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> 2oo coins for GoGo is a steal. Lots of helpful characters in other collections (cinderella, monsters inc).



Really?  My game isn't showing them as helpful.  I'm going to restart and see if that helps.  Thanks for the heads up!

ETA - 4 showed up as helpful after I spent the 200 gems for go-go.  But they should have showed up as "drops tokens" characters before I bought her.  Nothing changed after I rebooted the game.  Is it only 4?


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Really?  My game isn't showing them as helpful.  I'm going to restart and see if that helps.  Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> ETA - 4 showed up as helpful after I spent the 200 gems for go-go.  But they should have showed up as "drops tokens" characters before I bought her.  Nothing changed after I rebooted the game.  Is it only 4?



Characters who drop event currency only, aren't marked special on the "Characters at Home" screen.  Only the ones who have actual tokens.  So who will help for Hiro & Gogo and there aren't a lot of characters who do that.  But the EC dropping characters are the usual list:  Daisy, Jessie, Woody, Bo Peep, Sarge, Buzz, Celia, Sulley, Eve, all the Cinderella characters, Tinker Bell, Will & Elizabeth and the Lion King characters.  There are others like Minnie and Mike, but I'm guessing you would already have them out because they help with Bambi.  Oh, and Boo looks like the old Premium character that will help here, but I don't have her.


----------



## mmmears

Thanks.  I took them ALL out and sorted through them.  I wish there was a faster way.  Thanks for the posts reminding me to check these characters.


----------



## CallieMar

Tapping to collect blimps is a nice change. Sure you have to wait two hours for them to respawn but it frees up other characters so we can send them out for the other tokens. I saw the numbers were to level up were fairly inflated in the livestream so hopefully this doesn’t hinder progress too much.


----------



## hopemax

CallieMar said:


> Tapping to collect *blimps *is a nice change. Sure you have to wait two hours for them to respawn but it frees up other characters so we can send them out for the other tokens. I saw the numbers were to level up were fairly *inflated *in the livestream so hopefully this doesn’t hinder progress too much.



I see what you did there


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Thanks.  I took them ALL out and sorted through them.  *I wish there was a faster way.*  Thanks for the posts reminding me to check these characters.



The Wiki lists all the character tasks that can earn EC.  The BH6 one isn't up yet, but you can use the previous event as a starting point. Lion King are the former event characters that help, so swap those in for BatB, otherwise things match up for the most part. http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Galactic_Coins


----------



## CallieMar

hopemax said:


> I see what you did there



Ha! Didn’t even catch that.


----------



## JamesGarvey

No side storyline with Lion King so far, just straight currency/token drops from tasks. The lack of a token mini-task is a welcome change from the prior events' format.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I bit the bullet and used gems to respawn the blimps. 80 gems= 50 blimps. It still is asking if I want to respawn the blimps for 8 gems! I’ve stopped, but I don’t know how many blimps it is going to take, or if it is just going to take a certain amount of time whether you use gems or not. Yikes! Just thought I’d share.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> The Wiki lists all the character tasks that can earn EC.  The BH6 one isn't up yet, but you can use the previous event as a starting point. Lion King are the former event characters that help, so swap those in for BatB, otherwise things match up for the most part. http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Galactic_Coins



Thanks. The old-fashioned method of taking them all out and sending most of them back was tedious but it worked.



CallieMar said:


> Tapping to collect blimps is a nice change. Sure you have to wait two hours for them to respawn but it frees up other characters so we can send them out for the other tokens. I saw the numbers were to level up were fairly inflated in the livestream so hopefully this doesn’t hinder progress too much.



Totally agree.  If they want us "checking in" more often, this is a much better way than those silly ropes/cages/whatever tasks, and much much less annoying.  Love the pun and I, too, hope we won't need hundreds of these things.


----------



## hopemax

My parade was fruitful.  I have Hiro's tokens...only have 334 EC...Jessie's every 6 min is going to take awhile...

EDIT:  2 hr tasks finished.  So I'm actually a lot closer than I thought.  491.  Jessie & Goofy are now on 6 min task, so Welcoming Hiro will commence shortly.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I think I was confused. I thought the blimps were like the birds before (tap 50 birds). But I’m starting to realize that they are how you get the common to the BH6 characters. Duh!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Off topic, but...
Taking my first solo trip to Disney World after Labor Day. So many trips with my family, but this is a bonus “just for me” trip (free off-site hotel and car rental).

Park hopping 2 days.

Opinions....what would you do...

See Fantasmic?
Star Wars:A Galactic Spectacular?
 Or Happily Ever After? 

I saw Fantasmic about 17 yrs ago. Like Star Wars and plan to be in HS that day (would like to see Toy Story Land at night). Have seen HEA fireworks from Contemporary but never in the park.

Any other solo trip tips are appreciated. [/QUOTE]

Of those three I think the Star Wars: Glactic Spectacular and Happily Ever after are the best shows, especially if you haven't seen them.  I love Fantasmic! (love the part with the Steamboat Willie with all the characters) but would say the others are better

Only did one Solo trip (and wasn't that solo as met up with friends from time to time) but best tip is just to enjoy being solo and going where you want when you want, etc.  Take advantage of mobile ordering when you can but also don't worry about eating alone if you want to do a table service


----------



## JamesGarvey

Definitely looks like this is an event where we'll be having a currency crunch, the EC market has collapsed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I think I was confused. I thought the blimps were like the birds before (tap 50 birds). But I’m starting to realize that they are how you get the common to the BH6 characters. Duh!!



yeah, you need them for the tokens for the characters ... I know, we have been trained to think these events would have one of those annoying things with getting two items needed to trap a bird or something, but they made it simplier this time


----------



## tasmith1993

Welcomed Hiro rather quickly. He starts off with a 2 hour task to brainstorm ideas


----------



## hopemax

JamesGarvey said:


> Definitely looks like this is an event where we'll be having a currency crunch, the EC market has collapsed.



I think it MAY be just a first character slowdown.  On all the other events we had to collect those other 2 items to turn into what we needed.   So Welcoming the first character took a couple hours longer just to get that done.  That little extra time gave us a window to collect EC so that when it was time to hit the Welcome button we had it.  It's not like fewer characters can collect EC, or their tasks are longer, it's just that we're trying to Welcome a little faster.


----------



## godders

So I've welcomed Hiro and GoGo and they are doing their tasks but when the blimps came up they were only circling a couple of buildings in tomorrowland and there was only 4 in total. 

Is that what everyone is getting? Only started playing just before the last event so new to this one.

TIA


----------



## McCoy

godders said:


> So I've welcomed Hiro and GoGo and they are doing their tasks but when the blimps came up they were only circling a couple of buildings in tomorrowland and there was only 4 in total.
> 
> Is that what everyone is getting? Only started playing just before the last event so new to this one.
> 
> TIA


I've collected blimps three times now, and it is has been 5 each time, every two hours.


----------



## godders

McCoy said:


> I've collected blimps three times now, and it is has been 5 each time, every two hours.



Thank you!


----------



## Acer

godders said:


> So I've welcomed Hiro and GoGo and they are doing their tasks but when the blimps came up they were only circling a couple of buildings in tomorrowland and there was only 4 in total.
> 
> Is that what everyone is getting? Only started playing just before the last event so new to this one.
> 
> TIA


If you tap on it on the left hand scroll bar, it will bring you to the blimps


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> I've collected blimps three times now, and it is has been 5 each time, every two hours.



Same with me.  5 per 2 hour stretch.  Slow going, but oh so much better than the old method!


----------



## cliscinsky

Can we collect more common tokens than what we currently require.  ie Hiro currently needs 5, while Go Go needs 15.  Will the blimps stop producing common items once I hit 15 tokens, or can I collect them indefinitely?


----------



## tasmith1993

After 2 hour task, Hiro has another task for 1 hour to take a walk.


----------



## tasmith1993

cliscinsky said:


> Can we collect more common tokens than what we currently require.  ie Hiro currently needs 5, while Go Go needs 15.  Will the blimps stop producing common items once I hit 15 tokens, or can I collect them indefinitely?


In past events they always stopped giving items once you reach the limit. You’ll have to level up or unlock another character to get more items

Edit: I just collected my blimps again and it let me have 11 even tho characters only need 10 to level up. We’ll see if it’s because it didn’t actually collect yet or if we can have extras.


----------



## cliscinsky

Yep, I had know about past events and how commons were handled.  I had just seen above where someone had used gems to buy 50 floats, and was curious as to whether they got 50 common tokens, or did it top out at what was only required, thus meaning many of those gems would have been wasted on not getting any items.  Would definitely be nice if we can continue collecting even when we've collected the current requirement.


----------



## tasmith1993

After the 1 hr task from Hiro, he has 2 hr task to help baymax, for the first of the baymax items.


----------



## mmmears

Yikes.  Baymax will cost 15K EC - which seems like a lot at the moment since I don't even have 1K.  Hiro is on a 2 hour quest right now to get one of his items.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

cliscinsky said:


> Yep, I had know about past events and how commons were handled.  I had just seen above where someone had used gems to buy 50 floats, and was curious as to whether they got 50 common tokens, or did it top out at what was only required, thus meaning many of those gems would have been wasted on not getting any items.  Would definitely be nice if we can continue collecting even when we've collected the current requirement.



Once I figured out the blimps were the common token, I checked and had a grand total of 6! Would need 10 to get both to level 2, so drop rates were awful for me.   I didn’t want anyone else to waste their gems.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Yikes.  Baymax will cost 15K EC - which seems like a lot at the moment since I don't even have 1K.  Hiro is on a 2 hour quest right now to get one of his items.



Yep, It does look like items might be be more expensive that usual, but it's still to early to tell. Even though I'm still not excited about this event, but the addition of the blimps to replace collecting 2 items to make one is as *AWSOME* change. That 2 for 1 aspect of the games quickly sucked any enjoyment of of events, and that one change alone, have the potential to make this one of there best events ever. 

Well, I feel a little dirt because I spent $1.99 for the float, but ultimately think i'll be very happy with my decision. The extra 1500 EC and roughly 1,000 EC a day more from the float should alleviate event EC shortage frustration.

After buying GoGo, I now have 83 gems, so I should be able to collect enough for whomever the other premium character is by the end of the event. I've decided that if they don't care about giving us enough land for buildings I don't care about any of the premium buildings.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Well my last blimp collection gave me 5 tokens. Guess I shouldn’t play (& post) when I’m fighting a headache and allergies on the same day. Good luck all!


----------



## tasmith1993

cliscinsky said:


> Can we collect more common tokens than what we currently require.  ie Hiro currently needs 5, while Go Go needs 15.  Will the blimps stop producing common items once I hit 15 tokens, or can I collect them indefinitely?


Collected again and they only gave me EC, so no we can’t collect extra as per usual


----------



## tasmith1993

Finishing Hiro 2 hour tasks unlocks ability to collect all 25 of baymax blueprints (6 hour task)

Next up have to level Hiro to level 2 to send Hiro to locate his friends in a 2 hr task.

Also unlocks a non-event task for Hiro.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Hopefully this helps someone.  I seriously have too much time on my hands and maybe too much worry and stress.  Here is a list of all the characters who collect EC

Goofy
Jesse
Hiro
Hamm
Mickey
Woody
Sarge
Tinker Bell
Fairy Godmother (but when she collects tokens for Go-Go, NO EC, I find this odd)
Cinderella
Prince Charming
Sulley
Bo Peep
Buzz
Mike
Scar
Eve
Boo 
Will Turner
Elizabeth Swann (but only WITH Will Turner)
Nala
Pumba
Timon
Simba
Minnie
Daisy
Toy Alien
Zazu
Rafiki
Celia (but only WITH Mike)


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I'm thrilled that we don't have the silly shenanigans to get the blimps!  Even if that means I have to wait for them.
> 
> So far I didn't have to pull characters from their home, except for Goofy...  Hmmm I guess it's still early in the event.
> 
> Supernova, I totally agree with you but can't "like" your post.


SAME! I give them props for that one


----------



## tasmith1993

Hit the first time wall, so I’m hoping I wake up to 2 more blue prints before the next character is out.


----------



## mmmears

tasmith1993 said:


> Hit the first time wall, so I’m hoping I wake up to 2 more blue prints before the next character is out.



Me, too.  With the tasks taking 6 hours it's going to take quite a while to get all those blueprints.


----------



## squirrel

Behind.  I just got the message about collecting blueprints.  Everyone is already out doing tasks so none for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Windwaker4444

So far, really like the positive changes mentioned above in earlier posts.  Lets hope we have seen the end of the 'collect 2 items to get 1' for a very long time.  I did get the parade float and Go Go, so things seems to be going pretty smoothly.  I hit the story wall and I am collecting blueprints.  I have about 4k in ec.  I feel that my drops were pretty good today too.  I am out of land, so I'll be packing up Stitch buildings for the time being until the " big land reveal " that they hinted about in the livestream.  All of my Stitch characters are at lv 10, so they can relax at 'home' for awhile while they are homeless.  I will miss seeing Lilo and Stitch do the 12 hr dance though...that was pretty cute.  

Hope everyone else had a good day too.  Here's hoping the rug doesn't get pulled out from underneath me tomorrow as the event progresses.


----------



## supernova

tasmith1993 said:


> Next up have to level Hiro to level 2 to send Hiro to locate his friends in a 2 hr task.


Which would suggest that completing this task will prompt the welcoming of the next character, since she opens at 11am this morning.  Makes sense.


----------



## CaptHook34

Anyone have an update on Lion King?


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> Anyone have an update on Lion King?


Yes.  The film comes out in 2019


----------



## Aces86

Pretty excited I got the Bambi float in my gold chest today!


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I need some Peter Pan story line advice, please.

I'm working on welcoming Wendy. I've never spent the potions to get Toy Alien. I now have enough to get Toy Alien & level him up to 3. Or, I would have a 20K down payment on the Jolly Roger. Which would everyone suggest?

Also, is the Peter Pan float worth the cost of the gems? I'm leery because it costs 8K magic to run. I'm relatively magic poor at the moment because of leveling up past characters.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## tasmith1993

Hyena tapper event open now.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know what the rewards are?


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Not sure what triggered it but I got a task to send Pumbaa to enjoy some bugs. I have Hiro and Gogo at level 3 so one of those might have been what started the Lion King tasks.


----------



## supernova

CaptHook34 said:


> Anyone have an update on Lion King?


Just got my first Lion King task, which is for Pumbaa.  Of course, I just sent him out on a six-hour task about five minutes ago, and I am NOT wasting gems to speed this along.  Sorry, Pumbaa.


----------



## mmmears

My characters are at L2 and I got the same task for Puumba, so they don't need to be at L3.  Just another data point.  Puumba is busy of course, so it'll be a while before he can start on this one.


----------



## lemonsbutera

anyone know what are the requirements for Honey Lemon? i’m currently letting Hiro do his 2 hour task to look for friends & no lion king tasks yet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeySkywalker said:


> Not sure what triggered it but I got a task to send Pumbaa to enjoy some bugs. I have Hiro and Gogo at level 3 so one of those might have been what started the Lion King tasks.



I think the trigger was just the time - at 11am EST today Honey Lemon became available, the tapper event started, and the Pumba task became available


----------



## McCoy

mmmears said:


> Anyone know what the rewards are?


I hit a hyena instead of a blimp thing, so I got started earlier than intended.

1-5 - 2 Magical Chest and 1,000 event currency
6-50 - 2 Magical Chest and 800 event currency
51-150 - 1 Magical Chest and 600 event currency
151-350 - 1 Magical Chest and 500 event currency
351-600 - 1 Magical Chest and 400 event currency
601-1000 - 300 event currency

Looks like I will half-heartedly attempt for top 50


----------



## hopemax

It's been so long since we had a tapper event, I forgot how they work!  Lol.  So I'm laying in bed, game loads, see the popup about something, click it away out of habit and start clicking things, including hyenas.  Then started thinking, "I don't have a quest for hyenas, what were they for?"  Some time later...oh, Tapper event.  Oh well, so I started it way earlier than I wanted.


----------



## tasmith1993

lemonsbutera said:


> anyone know what are the requirements for Honey Lemon? i’m currently letting Hiro do his 2 hour task to look for friends & no lion king tasks yet


16 hats and 16 purses. 20 microbot (blimp pieces) and 2500 EC. 
Most of her items available by 1-2 hr tasks and bronze chests.


----------



## SunDial

McCoy said:


> I hit a hyena instead of a blimp thing, so I got started earlier than intended.
> 
> 1-5 - 2 Magical Chest and 1,000 event currency
> 6-50 - 2 Magical Chest and 800 event currency
> 51-150 - 1 Magical Chest and 600 event currency
> 151-350 - 1 Magical Chest and 500 event currency
> 351-600 - 1 Magical Chest and 400 event currency
> 601-1000 - 300 event currency
> 
> Looks like I will half-heartedly attempt for top 50


Do you know what the refresh rate is?   1, 2, or 4 hours?  Going to wait til a little later to join so the board will not be so competitive.


----------



## luther10

I  accidentally clicked on a hyena instead of a fish balloon also,  lol... 
Oh well...


----------



## luther10

SunDial said:


> Do you know what the refresh rate is?   1, 2, or 4 hours?  Going to wait til a little later to join so the board will not be so competitive.


It's not 1 hour and it's not 2 hours....  So possibly 4 hours?   Or 3...  I remember having 3 hours refresh rate before...


----------



## McCoy

My assumption is it's 10 every 4 hours.


----------



## mmmears

I went ahead and clicked on them a couple of hours ago, and I don't see any roaming about now.  I think McCoy is right.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else worried those stalking hyenas are going to eat poor Bambi and his friends?


----------



## pooh'smate

mmmears said:


> Anyone else worried those stalking hyenas are going to eat poor Bambi and his friends?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Anyone else worried those stalking hyenas are going to eat poor Bambi and his friends?


Nope, was actually worried that Bambi or one of his friends ate a hyena! Spend well over 5 minutes and 2 devices trying to find my 20th hyena.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Guess I’ll be opening a platinum chest next...


----------



## AlohaBerry

AJGolden1013 said:


> Prince Charming (according to Rogers & Hammerstein, his name is Christopher Rupert Windemere Vladimere Karl Alexander Francois Reginald Lancelot Herman Greggory James)
> 
> 
> 
> I love your zeal @AJGolden1013. This one fact made my day so much better!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Laughing hyena27

mmmears said:


> Thanks.  I took them ALL out and sorted through them.  I wish there was a faster way.  Thanks for the posts reminding me to check these characters.[/QUOTE
> 
> There is a faster way, but you have to do it early.  Choose the first character from the character book and tap on the event currency button to see where it can be earned just like the tokens!


----------



## wingweaver84

I can't get any more of Hiro's Bots to drop so I can finally get him to level 2;all I've been getting are those stupid Arendelle Medallions and Goofy's the only one who can collect the stupid things because I don't have Go Go.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else get the "Battle that Bot!" quest?  I can't figure out what I'm suppose to do with it.  


ETA - Oh no!  We praised them too soon.  This is one of those things that needs multiple characters to work on at multiple levels.    I think the reward here is a "chance" of getting Baymax's wires.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> ETA - Oh no!  We praised them too soon.



I started thinking this about the microbots too.  Let's say we collect when we wake up in the morning, and then play for 12 hours.  That's 7 collections of 5 pieces each or 35 pieces.  To go from level 3 to level 4 we need 20 pieces per character.  So we're going to, very quickly, be limited to leveling up one character per day.

I end up holding my characters at 5 now, so I don't think this will affect me too much.  But I'm sure there are other players that prefer to level their characters as much as possible during the event who are going to find themselves unable because they need the dang microbots.  And I'm sure they are going to let EVERYONE know how annoyed they are with the interns.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I got the wires out of my magical chest even though I haven’t unlocked that portion of the event yet.


----------



## luther10

Happy I got two decorations out of the 2 magical chests (I think I was #32), the Bonsai plant and the Bot trophy.  I don't think these Big Hero 6 decorations are available anywhere else except these chests.


----------



## mmmears

xthebowdenx said:


> I got the wires out of my magical chest even though I haven’t unlocked that portion of the event yet.



Me, too!


----------



## supernova

Got my wires, too.  Nice to have at least one in my arsenal.  I hadn't been paying much attention to the blueprints, so I'm going to hold off on leveling anyone up yet and just go for the 25 blueprints first.  I think everyone is at 2 or 3 for now.  I'll let my other characters continue to collect for BH6.  Right now, I think two of them are ready to move up, but no rush.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay, so I was hoping that we'd like hit a wall and have to wait for things as in the past, but it seems like that is not the case this event.  It appears that we just keep going and progressing and then you unlock the ability to get all the parts throughout nearly the entire event?  Perhaps that's how it works?  I really don't know.  I'm one pair of visors away from attempting to see if that's how it really works.  I found a bunch of hope about ten minutes ago, so right now it's all rainbows and puppies and unicorns.  I'd like that to last.  For now though....

Hiro - level 3
Baymax - 11/25 blueprints
Go Go - level 3
Honey Lemon - moving to level 4 now

I have one video controller thing and I need one Gaming Visor to spend the 3 minutes defeating the bot.  Hopefully in 3 hours I have another update and I can see if my theory holds true.  Obviously if anyone else has an update or theory as to how this works, please share!  We all seem a bit quieter than usual it would appear.


----------



## mikegood2

*Hiro* - level 4 (ready for 5)
*Go Go* - level 4(almost ready for 5)
*Honey Lemon* - moving to level 3
*Baymax* - 8/25 blueprints

15,066 EC

Haven’t gotten to “battle of the bots” so no idea what that is.

Also got some worthless gate decoration, from my chest this morning. Would have much preferred wires.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xthebowdenx said:


> I got the wires out of my magical chest even though I haven’t unlocked that portion of the event yet.





mmmears said:


> Me, too!





supernova said:


> Got my wires, too.  Nice to have at least one in my arsenal.  I hadn't been paying much attention to the blueprints, so I'm going to hold off on leveling anyone up yet and just go for the 25 blueprints first.  I think everyone is at 2 or 3 for now.  I'll let my other characters continue to collect for BH6.  Right now, I think two of them are ready to move up, but no rush.



I got two chests - first one I got the Big Hero 6 bench and from the second I got ... a Big Hero 6 bench :|


----------



## mmmears

After I battled the bot it opened up the ability to get those wires that are needed for Baymax.  And Fred (gems).  So it doesn't feel like a stop to me.


----------



## PrincessP

mmmears said:


> After I battled the bot it opened up the ability to get those wires that are needed for Baymax.  And Fred (gems).  So it doesn't feel like a stop to me.



I battled the bot and now have 3 wires for Baymax after earning the multiple parts to get them.  But no Fred availability yet. I still have the Hiro / Honey 8 hr regroup at Lucky Cat. Saved it and Doing that overnight. Maybe both bot battle and 8 hr task are needed to get to Fred??


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> After I battled the bot it opened up the ability to get those wires that are needed for Baymax.  And Fred (gems).  So it doesn't feel like a stop to me.



So this is what I was trying to say before. this is good actually.  Usually we post that there is a stop point, like we hit a wall and have to wait for the next thing, but it appears that is not the case, because we're 2 ish days in and we're already allowed to at least try to start getting the second of the items for Baymax.  I like this.  I don't have to wait, I can just go go go.

I do NOT like the fact that I can't get this one silly gaming visor.  I keep getting EC or Honey Lemon's purse thing.  Hopefully before I go to bed, I'll be able to get the gaming visor so I can beat a bot and unlock the wires portion.

I will say I've never seen Big Hero 6, so all these characters are new to me, as was the case with Stitch (I at least knew who Lilo and Stitch were, after that it was all new and yes I have since seen the movie), but I like that we don't have to wait.  I like the changes so far.  I'd like it more if I could get a gaming visor but in the grand scheme of things.  I like.

Happy playing everyone!


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> So this is what I was trying to say before. this is good actually.  Usually we post that there is a stop point, like we hit a wall and have to wait for the next thing, but it appears that is not the case, because we're 2 ish days in and we're already allowed to at least try to start getting the second of the items for Baymax.  I like this.  I don't have to wait, I can just go go go.
> 
> I do NOT like the fact that I can't get this one silly gaming visor.  I keep getting EC or Honey Lemon's purse thing.  Hopefully before I go to bed, I'll be able to get the gaming visor so I can beat a bot and unlock the wires portion.
> 
> I will say I've never seen Big Hero 6, so all these characters are new to me, as was the case with Stitch (I at least knew who Lilo and Stitch were, after that it was all new and yes I have since seen the movie), but I like that we don't have to wait.  I like the changes so far.  I'd like it more if I could get a gaming visor but in the grand scheme of things.  I like.
> 
> Happy playing everyone!



Yes, I'm also glad that I don't have a hard stop at this point.  I am NOT, however, a fan of the method to collect the wires.  It's a pain and taking forever it seems (as you can tell from just trying to get the first one).  The 2 items needed are RARE, so even though I've sent my characters out to get them all day, I don't have all that much to show for their hard work.  And then they have to be turned into wires.  I'm both pleased and annoyed with this event so far.


----------



## hopemax

I got the ability to buy Fred as soon as I hit the "Welcome Wasabi" task.  At least, I think that's when it happened.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I got the ability to buy Fred as soon as I hit the "Welcome Wasabi" task.  At least, I think that's when it happened.



I'm pretty sure that's when I got it, too.  I think both opened up as soon as I got that first bot, the one that was a quest.


----------



## mikegood2

So what’s required to get the “battle of the bots”? 

Do you need to collect all the blueprints first? I've been holding off on collecting them until bedtime and trying to figure out if I need to rethink that strategy. I’ve got all the required quests done that are showing up for me. Well, except for the  building of Lucky Cat Cafe, which is almost finished being built.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> So what’s required to get the “battle of the bots”?
> 
> Do you need to collect all the blueprints first? I've been holding off on collecting them until bedtime and trying to figure out if I need to rethink that strategy. I’ve got all the required quests done that are showing up for me. Well, except for the  building of Lucky Cat Cafe, which is almost finished being built.



Definitely not that.  I only have 7 blueprints right now.  I've been doing the shorter tasks during the day since I had time to play.  I think it's just doing the quests that are at the top of the column.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I'm pretty sure that's when I got it, too.  I think both opened up as soon as I got that first bot, the one that was a quest.



I got the first bot this morning, then there's Hiro's 2 hr task, and the 8hr joint test with Honey Lemon before Welcome Wasabi. In my Windows game I battled the first bot, but Fred is still locked.  



mikegood2 said:


> So what’s required to get the “battle of the bots”?
> 
> Do you need to collect all the blueprints first? I've been holding off on collecting them until bedtime and trying to figure out if I need to rethink that strategy. I’ve got all the required quests done that are showing up for me. Well, except for the  building of Lucky Cat Cafe, which is almost finished being built.



After the Lucky Cat Cafe finishes, there is a 4 hr task, then it opens the bots I think.


----------



## tonga

I've found that by having all the BH6 characters ready to level up so that I'm not collecting their tokens, the drop rates for the items needed to collect the wires aren't too bad.


----------



## mara512

How do you get the required tokens to fight the bots?


----------



## miss.piggy

i succumbed and spend the four bucks to get gogo. you can NOT complete these events without at least one diamond character. maybe if they were even SLIGHTLY more generous with gems............... (leveling up gives you like 1000 magic??? hm.)


----------



## luther10

Dirty move, Gameloft... for locking up Fred again...  He is now available at the same time as Wasabi, so that's tomorrow...  I was going to welcome him this morning after the overnight 8 hour task...  A whole day of bot parts gone, thanks again Gameloft...


----------



## tonga

> How do you get the required tokens to fight the bots?



The BH6 characters plus Scar have two hour tasks to get them.  They are also available in bronze chests.


----------



## tyedye

luther10 said:


> Dirty move, Gameloft... for locking up Fred again...  He is now available at the same time as Wasabi, so that's tomorrow...  I was going to welcome him this morning after the overnight 8 hour task...  A whole day of bot parts gone, thanks again Gameloft...


Is this pc or mobile game? I bought Fred this morning and have been getting his items from characters, need 1 more ear hat to go to level 2... (on mobile game).


----------



## PrincessP

luther10 said:


> Dirty move, Gameloft... for locking up Fred again...  He is now available at the same time as Wasabi, so that's tomorrow...  I was going to welcome him this morning after the overnight 8 hour task...  A whole day of bot parts gone, thanks again Gameloft...





tyedye said:


> Is this pc or mobile game? I bought Fred this morning and have been getting his items from characters, need 1 more ear hat to go to level 2... (on mobile game).



I did the 8 hrs overnight, too. Bought Fred around 6:45 ET this morning. IOS platform.


----------



## PrincessP

mara512 said:


> How do you get the required tokens to fight the bots?





tonga said:


> The BH6 characters plus Scar have two hour tasks to get them.  They are also available in bronze chests.



Yes as Tonga said. 

Also....You can click on a bot. Then click on the buttons for the tokens that you need (the visor and the remote control) ....as long as you don’t already have any of them...and it will show you the tasks that earn them.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yes, I'm also glad that I don't have a hard stop at this point.  I am NOT, however, a fan of the method to collect the wires.  It's a pain and taking forever it seems (as you can tell from just trying to get the first one).  The 2 items needed are RARE, so even though I've sent my characters out to get them all day, I don't have all that much to show for their hard work.  And then they have to be turned into wires.  I'm both pleased and annoyed with this event so far.





AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so I was hoping that we'd like hit a wall and have to wait for things as in the past, but it seems like that is not the case this event.  It appears that we just keep going and progressing and then you unlock the ability to get all the parts throughout nearly the entire event?  Perhaps that's how it works?  I really don't know.  I'm one pair of visors away from attempting to see if that's how it really works.  I found a bunch of hope about ten minutes ago, so right now it's all rainbows and puppies and unicorns.  I'd like that to last.


But we do have those hard stops.  Can't welcome Wasabi until tomorrow at this point, so they still haven't let us completely run the game and wrap things up early.  Hey, at least it gives us checkpoints to work towards, and helps us to keep on target with progress.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> So what’s required to get the “battle of the bots”?
> 
> Do you need to collect all the blueprints first? I've been holding off on collecting them until bedtime and trying to figure out if I need to rethink that strategy. I’ve got all the required quests done that are showing up for me. Well, except for the  building of Lucky Cat Cafe, which is almost finished being built.




I got the battle bot task after finishing up the 4hr task for Hiro and Honey Lemon at the Lucky Cat Cafe


----------



## mara512

PrincessP said:


> Yes as Tonga said.
> 
> Also....You can click on a bot. Then click on the buttons for the tokens that you need (the visor and the remote control) ....as long as you don’t already have any of them...and it will show you the tasks that earn them.



Thank you both!


----------



## Onceler

luther10 said:


> Dirty move, Gameloft... for locking up Fred again...  He is now available at the same time as Wasabi, so that's tomorrow...  I was going to welcome him this morning after the overnight 8 hour task...  A whole day of bot parts gone, thanks again Gameloft...





tyedye said:


> Is this pc or mobile game? I bought Fred this morning and have been getting his items from characters, need 1 more ear hat to go to level 2... (on mobile game).





PrincessP said:


> I did the 8 hrs overnight, too. Bought Fred around 6:45 ET this morning. IOS platform.



Something strange did happen with Fred. At about 7:00 ET this morning he was available for purchase with gems. But when I checked again at about 11:30 ET, he was locked and listed as available in about 24 hours.


----------



## mikegood2

Looks like they may have had a few issues then.

My trophy event didn’t start for me until about a half hour ago, so I’m starting considerably lower than usual. Won’t be an issue at the end since I usually do week with trophies, but still. Also had to restart game twice to get my scoreboard to work.

How many gems does/did Fred cost?


----------



## mikegood2

Also anyone know microbots we can collect before the game stops collecting them? 

Currently have 35 and trying to decide if I want to level a BH6 character when I hit 40 and then send my Thumper on his 24 hour level, or just do thumper now?


----------



## SunDial

PrincessP said:


> I did the 8 hrs overnight, too. Bought Fred around 6:45 ET this morning. IOS platform.



I am on Android and he is not available until tomorrow.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> But we do have those hard stops.  Can't welcome Wasabi until tomorrow at this point, so they still haven't let us completely run the game and wrap things up early.  Hey, at least it gives us checkpoints to work towards, and helps us to keep on target with progress.



Yes we do.  I was thinking about it after I posted.  It's not as hard a stop, though, since I have things to do.  I don't have either of Baymax's items maxed out yet, etc.  But you are correct that we need to wait for Wasabi, some buildings, and the other 2 characters.  Usually I'm just waiting with nothing to do since I don't want to spend all my EC leveling up my characters early on.  I guess that's the difference?  I know I'm not posting in a clear way today (and last night)... my brain is working on other things.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also anyone know microbots we can collect before the game stops collecting them?
> 
> Currently have 35 and trying to decide if I want to level a BH6 character when I hit 40 and then send my Thumper on his 24 hour level, or just do thumper now?


You can only collect as many as you need for each of your characters.  Add up how many each requires for their next level, and that's the total you're working with for now.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I just got prompted to update the app, does it change anything for those of you who got early access to Fred?


----------



## mmmears

I don’t know. I got the same message but I’m afraid to update.


----------



## tyedye

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like they may have had a few issues then.
> 
> My trophy event didn’t start for me until about a half hour ago, so I’m starting considerably lower than usual. Won’t be an issue at the end since I usually do week with trophies, but still. Also had to restart game twice to get my scoreboard to work.
> 
> How many gems does/did Fred cost?


I think Fred was 275 gems.  
I got him early this morning as well and have not updated the app so will wait to level him up to see if the update changes anything.


----------



## Wdw1015

I got Fred this morning and also did the update this afternoon. I haven’t noticed anything different, to be honest. I’m on iOS.


----------



## Osum

I did download the iOS update, and have just gotten the prompt to welcome Wasabi. I don’t know these characters, but if Fred is the guy next to Wasabi in the character book, then he’s still locked for me. It says he’ll be available in 18hrs.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> You can only collect as many as you need for each of your characters.  Add up how many each requires for their next level, and that's the total you're working with for now.



Thank! Don’t know why I keep forgetting that. Funny thing is I did remember a little after I posted it.



tyedye said:


> I think Fred was 275 gems.
> I got him early this morning as well and have not updated the app so will wait to level him up to see if the update changes anything.



Guess I won’t be getting Fred for awhile then. Only have 110 gems and I refuse to spend real money on characters this event. Should have enough before the event ends though.


----------



## mmmears

Osum said:


> I did download the iOS update, and have just gotten the prompt to welcome Wasabi. I don’t know these characters, but if Fred is the guy next to Wasabi in the character book, then he’s still locked for me. It says he’ll be available in 18hrs.



Yes, Fred is the guy next to Wasabi.  I was wondering if it was a mistake that he was available so soon.   Usually they make us wait until the next character is available.


----------



## Osum

That must’ve been the reason for today’s update. Seems like “dirty pool” to fix the mistake now, after many players were able to get the character already... but it’s just a game, so I’m not too concerned.


----------



## mmmears

Osum said:


> That must’ve been the reason for today’s update. Seems like “dirty pool” to fix the mistake now, after many players were able to get the character already... but it’s just a game, so I’m not too concerned.



I think so.  I've never seen it so aggressive either.  Every time I open my game it's trying to make me update it.  I don't want to since I spent the gems for Fred and plenty of time and effort to level him up.  If they took him away now it wouldn't be right either.  They should have just left it as is so that everyone had a level playing field. Dumb move, interns.


----------



## Osum

It’s possible that I just haven’t made it to the “unlock Fred” portion of the storyline yet. But it sounds like those two characters showed up together, by the way others have described it. Only a few hours...


----------



## PrincessP

Fred was 275 gems. He was available right after Wasabi welcome message. Sounds like I bought him right before they “pulled the plug.”  There was no cash bundle offer to purchase him, which was probably not ideal for Gameloft s goals.  so that will probably come tomorrow. 

He is on a 6 hour task to get the Baymax blueprints for me, finishing up in half an hour. He is still in my character book and ready to level up to 2.

I did the update. Didn’t even think about it doing anything to Fred. Yikes!  But I haven’t seen anything different with the update. Will report in if I do.


----------



## hopemax

I was really hoping the early access to the 2nd premium character was a change and not a bug.  I really like being able to do his preliminary tasks and leveling when we are in wait mode.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I was really hoping the early access to the 2nd premium character was a change and not a bug.  I really like being able to do his preliminary tasks and leveling when we are in wait mode.



Me, too, but the option to not pay actual $$$ for him was a tip-off to me that this wasn't something Gameloft had thought through...  I'm guessing he'll be bundled with a building tomorrow for cash.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessP said:


> Fred was 275 gems. He was available right after Wasabi welcome message. Sounds like I bought him right before they “pulled the plug.”  There was no cash bundle offer to purchase him, which was probably not ideal for Gameloft s goals.  so that will probably come tomorrow.
> 
> He is on a 6 hour task to get the Baymax blueprints for me, finishing up in half an hour. He is still in my character book and ready to level up to 2.
> 
> I did the update. Didn’t even think about it doing anything to Fred. Yikes!  But I haven’t seen anything different with the update. Will report in if I do.



Thanks for letting me know.  The "update now" thing is really bugging me (and making my game buggy, too) so I'd like to update, but not if poor Fred would be injured in the process.  I'm glad it didn't hurt your game!


----------



## PrincessP

mmmears said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  The "update now" thing is really bugging me (and making my game buggy, too) so I'd like to update, but not if poor Fred would be injured in the process.  I'm glad it didn't hurt your game!



FYI:  Fred finished up his 6 task for the blueprint. I leveled him to 2. Game is fine. You are probably safe to update when you want to do so.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Interesting some of you have Wasabi and Fred already - my game says they are not available for another ~12 hours 

I did the update this afternoon - not sure if that impacted things


----------



## mara512

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting some of you have Wasabi and Fred already - my game says they are not available for another ~12 hours
> 
> I did the update this afternoon - not sure if that impacted things



Mine says the same thing.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting some of you have Wasabi and Fred already - my game says they are not available for another ~12 hours
> 
> I did the update this afternoon - not sure if that impacted things




I have Fred.  Wasabi wasn't ever available early.


----------



## CallieMar

Hiro and Honey Lemon are at 4 ready for 5, and Go Go is at 3 ready for 4.  I've got 9 blueprints and 4 wires.  I pretty much have no idea who any of these characters are lol, but the event is keeping me on my toes, trying to juggle quests and token collecting.  Even though I'm waiting for Wasabi to unlock I have plenty to keep me busy.  I usually try to level everyone up to 5 but it's been slow going so I'm holding off unless the storyline forces me to do otherwise.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yes, Fred is the guy next to Wasabi.  I was wondering if it was a mistake that he was available so soon.   Usually they make us wait until the next character is available.





Osum said:


> That must’ve been the reason for today’s update. Seems like “dirty pool” to fix the mistake now, after many players were able to get the character already... but it’s just a game, so I’m not too concerned.



I think it was all an error on the part of the interns.  Originally Fred said "Complete more Big Hero 6 quests" before we could unlock him.  I don't recall any other time this was the case for a character.  They all had firm release dates along the three-week event.  They most likely programmed him wrong and then caught their mistake.

And speaking of 'never before', I think this is the first time we've had a character trapped AND had to defeat a villain.  The past two times they had us free a character were for Pooh and Stitch, neither of which had a villain.  Now the villain has a character trapped, and we're already working on freeing the character.  I wonder if the final 10 items for Baymax will be what prompts us to welcome the villain?  Or will we have to free Baymax and THEN fight and defeat the villain?  Confused.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting some of you have Wasabi and Fred already - my game says they are not available for another ~12 hours
> 
> I did the update this afternoon - not sure if that impacted things


I don't think anyone said they had Wasabi, just the prompt to welcome him.  Only Fred was a glitch.  Not Wasabi.


----------



## Osum

Good point, supernova. The “free the character” quests seem like they’re coming along faster this time, and I’ve liked that we’re able to work on more than one token at once. I’m at 14 blueprints and 5 wires, and I haven’t been pushing super hard on those because it feels like we’ve got plenty of time. I wasn’t thinking of the villain! I might leave my other characters at level 4 a bit longer, while I finish those blueprints and wires...


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> And speaking of 'never before', I think this is the first time we've had a character trapped AND had to defeat a villain.  The past two times they had us free a character were for Pooh and Stitch, neither of which had a villain.  Now the villain has a character trapped, and we're already working on freeing the character.  *I wonder if the final 10 items for Baymax will be what prompts us to welcome the villain?  Or will we have to free Baymax and THEN fight and defeat the villain? * Confused.



Spoiler alert:             , check out the event goals page, we welcome Yokai, build robotics, welcome baymax, fix his suit.  I would imagine that you can't welcome a villain you haven't defeated, so you would have a few battles without baymax. Who knows, some people got Fred early (glad for that because these battle bot drops are listed as (rare) so that kinda sucks.


----------



## squirrel

13 Blueprints and 5 wires.  I don't have enough gems to get Fred, not that my game would have let me.  It still says 45 min for me.


----------



## supernova

Osum said:


> Good point, supernova. The “free the character” quests seem like they’re coming along faster this time, and I’ve liked that we’re able to work on more than one token at once. I’m at 14 blueprints and 5 wires, and I haven’t been pushing super hard on those because it feels like we’ve got plenty of time. I wasn’t thinking of the villain! I might leave my other characters at level 4 a bit longer, while I finish those blueprints and wires...


That's exactly my plan at this point.


----------



## PrincessP

Just curious...

Assuming there is one...What is the cash bundle offer for Fred/ San Fransokyo?  Since I purchased Fred yesterday with gems, I didn’t get to see the offer.


----------



## Onceler

PrincessP said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Assuming there is one...What is the cash bundle offer for Fred/ San Fransokyo?  Since I purchased Fred yesterday with gems, I didn’t get to see the offer.



$6.99 (US) gets you Fred and San Fransokyo


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> $6.99 (US) gets you Fred and San Fransokyo


Thank you for that reminder.  I forgot that another building might have been released.  Just unlocked it.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Thank you for that reminder.  I forgot that another building might have been released.  Just unlocked it.



It’s a BIG building. Not Incredibles big but my kingdom is getting really crowded.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I probably missed it since this thread moves pretty fast but what's up with the castle looking building in the water behind Small World? Getting ready for mermaid shenanigans?

I'm on vacation, so I'm on regulary and I still feel like I'm making no progress at all. I usually have no issues getting through events while I'm working and have less time to be on so I can't say I'm too enthused about this event so far.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> I probably missed it since this thread moves pretty fast but what's up with the castle looking building in the water behind Small World? Getting ready for mermaid shenanigans?
> 
> I'm on vacation, so I'm on regulary and I still feel like I'm making no progress at all. I usually have no issues getting through events while I'm working and have less time to be on so I can't say I'm too enthused about this event so far.


Hasn't that building always been there?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

galaxygirl76 said:


> I probably missed it since this thread moves pretty fast but what's up with the castle looking building in the water behind Small World? Getting ready for mermaid shenanigans?





supernova said:


> Hasn't that building always been there?



Building has def always been there, a couple updates ago they made the vines in front of it fancier but that’s it.


----------



## supernova

Can't remember if that purple flower has always been in the final shaded area of Fantasyland.  Did they update the color of the ground in Adventureland?  Or am I totally nuts at this point after staring at a building that was never not there?


----------



## galaxygirl76

It was never greyed out because it's lit up like it's available? I obviously pay a lot of attention to that area lol


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> It was never greyed out because it's lit up like it's available? I obviously pay a lot of attention to that area lol


It had been grayed out when that plot of land was cursed.  Once we could unlock it, the entire area opens up.  There are other buildings in the final corner or Fantasyland that most likely won't be playable buildings either.  Guess they're just there for show.  For the time being, anyway.


----------



## CallieMar

Im pretty sure I lost at least an hour of progress. I used Merlin to collect from my kingdom at 8am, and at 1pm it said I still have 20 minutes left!!! I’ve been offline so I know I didn’t accidentally play a video to collect early.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Obtaining Wasabi looks like it will be difficult for me.  Gathering his tokens has become dreadful, almost painful.  All day doing tasks and 2 of the 15 visors, that's it.  Fred on the other hand is ready for level 2 and I"m afraid to level him up just yet, because I don't want any other characters that might assist with Wasabi to get me tokens that aren't his.  I wish more characters helped gather tokens and then I also remind myself, there are still 20 days

So my stats are as follows:
Hiro - ready for 4
Baymax - 17 blueprints, 8 wires
Go Go - ready for 4
Honey Lemon - ready for 5
Fred - ready for 2
Wasabi - 2 visors <--- it's just sad that I don't have more, by this point in the day.  Usually I do well on first day collections


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> Obtaining Wasabi looks like it will be difficult for me.  Gathering his tokens has become dreadful, almost painful.  All day doing tasks and 2 of the 15 visors, that's it.
> 
> Wasabi - 2 visors <--- it's just sad that I don't have more, by this point in the day.  Usually I do well on first day collections



Now I don't feel so bad.  I had a Doh! moment and upgraded Hiro to 4 yesterday, in both games.  So Hiro+Honey Lemon 4 hr task are giving me Hiro tokens.  Go Go has been furiously collecting Hiro tokens to get him ready for 5 so that the duo will be earning Wasabi's token only.

I have 4 visors and 1 ear in both games.


----------



## Osum

3 visors, 4 ears. This is going to be a slow one.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Thanks to work I didn't really get to check in on my game today other than briefly at lunch.  So that means I've made very little Wasabi progress - 1 visor, 1 ear.  On the plus side I have Hiro, Go Go, and Honey Lemon all ready for lvl 4 but holding so I don't get their tokens in the way.  Fred is ready for lvl 2 and equally holding.  I have 13 blueprints and 10 wires.  Anyone else annoyed that Fred's 2hr for Wasabi tokens also drops the gaming remotes for the battle bots??!!  Like I didn't have enough trouble collecting for Wasabi as it is...

Similar to what a lot of you had said, it's nice that I'm not really hitting any walls - sure I got the welcome Wasabi note a day before he was available, but I still had blueprints and wires to work on, so it wasn't like I was sitting idle with nothing to do but collect EC.  However, I find this also means I have no idea on whether I'm as far along as the designers would expect me to be in order to have enough time to finish the full event.  At least that wall made it clear I was progressing at an expected pace to finish the full event - now I have no way to judge that.  Though based on where other folks on here are at in terms of blueprints and wires, I think I'm still progressing well.  Time will tell if that is good enough to finish everything!

FYI - I must admit I do like BH6, though part of that may be due to the presence of a fellow female chemical engineer (Honey Lemon for the win!)


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Get excited!  I just noticed that Thursday's Magical chest on the calendar rewards now also contains Wasabi's visor and ears as options!  Though I can't remember what I got out of my chest from the mini-event reward last time - I know it wasn't any of Baymax's tokens, and I'm not seeing any of the decorations among my stuff, so maybe it was just EC that I got...?  Also there's another Magical chest on the calendar for next Friday!


----------



## supernova

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Anyone else annoyed that Fred's 2hr for Wasabi tokens also drops the gaming remotes for the battle bots??!!  Like I didn't have enough trouble collecting for Wasabi as it is...


From what I'm seeing, you can only collect 2 of one bot items and 1 of the other.  So it doesn't take long to max out on those and they won't get in the way of collecting for everything else.


----------



## mmmears

6 visors and only 1 ear hat.  Crazy since I've had 3 characters working for those ear hats all day.  Honey & Hiro have come up empty handed both times.  And that's 2 characters sharing a 4 hour task (so 8 hours worth of play time for the 2 of them).  Ugh.  This is going to take forever at this rate.  Nice to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Thanks to work I didn't really get to check in on my game today other than briefly at lunch.  So that means I've made very little Wasabi progress - 1 visor, 1 ear.  On the plus side I have Hiro, Go Go, and Honey Lemon all ready for lvl 4 but holding so I don't get their tokens in the way.  Fred is ready for lvl 2 and equally holding.  I have 13 blueprints and 10 wires.  Anyone else annoyed that Fred's 2hr for Wasabi tokens also drops the gaming remotes for the battle bots??!!  Like I didn't have enough trouble collecting for Wasabi as it is...
> 
> Similar to what a lot of you had said, it's nice that I'm not really hitting any walls - sure I got the welcome Wasabi note a day before he was available, but I still had blueprints and wires to work on, so it wasn't like I was sitting idle with nothing to do but collect EC.  However, I find this also means I have no idea on whether I'm as far along as the designers would expect me to be in order to have enough time to finish the full event.  At least that wall made it clear I was progressing at an expected pace to finish the full event - now I have no way to judge that.  Though based on where other folks on here are at in terms of blueprints and wires, I think I'm still progressing well.  Time will tell if that is good enough to finish everything!
> 
> FYI - I must admit I do like BH6, though part of that may be due to the presence of a fellow female chemical engineer (Honey Lemon for the win!)




I’m not a female chemical engineer ... but I married one so I am a fan of them


----------



## mara512

AJGolden1013 said:


> Obtaining Wasabi looks like it will be difficult for me.  Gathering his tokens has become dreadful, almost painful.  All day doing tasks and 2 of the 15 visors, that's it.  Fred on the other hand is ready for level 2 and I"m afraid to level him up just yet, because I don't want any other characters that might assist with Wasabi to get me tokens that aren't his.  I wish more characters helped gather tokens and then I also remind myself, there are still 20 days
> 
> So my stats are as follows:
> Hiro - ready for 4
> Baymax - 17 blueprints, 8 wires
> Go Go - ready for 4
> Honey Lemon - ready for 5
> Fred - ready for 2
> Wasabi - 2 visors <--- it's just sad that I don't have more, by this point in the day.  Usually I do well on first day collections



I am sorry for both of us because my collection is just as slow.


----------



## AJGolden1013

As a helpful suggestion - at least in theory - I'm NOT collecting any more wires until Wasabi is welcomed.  Fred collects game controllers as well as Wasabi tokens, so if he has no reason to collect wire helpful tokens, then hopefully the Wasabi tokens kick in.  It could maybe not work, but I'm going to give it a shot as holding off on leveling, seems to have worked out well today.

Happy playing to all!


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Hi Guys,
Is anyone's game frozen? On both iPhone and iPad there is now a box for "streak recovery"
Do you want to spend gems to recover the daily reward.....
I can't click on recover. It just does nothing.
It is just stuck!!!!
H-e-l-p


----------



## mara512

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is anyone's game frozen? On both iPhone and iPad there is now a box for "streak recovery"
> Do you want to spend gems to recover the daily reward.....
> I can't click on recover. It just does nothing.
> It is just stuck!!!!
> H-e-l-p



Silly question but have you tried closing and reopening the app.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

mara512 said:


> Silly question but have you tried closing and reopening the app.



Not a silly question.....

And yes, I did.
Turned phone off/on too.

Updated app on iPad and same thing occurs....

:/


----------



## mara512

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Not a silly question.....
> 
> And yes, I did.
> Turned phone off/on too.
> 
> Updated app on iPad and same thing occurs....
> 
> :/



Hmmm not sure.  I had the same thing but when I closed and reopened it was ok.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

I have

Fred at 1, ready for 2
Go Go at 3, ready for 4
Hiro at 4, only needing 2 ear hats for 5
Honey Lemon at 4, ready for 5

3 visors & 4 ear hats for Wasabi
10 blueprints
10 wires

20610 EC

I’ve had the ability to store 2 of each item for collecting wires from the bots, but if it correlates to who can be used to get them it should up to three of each after Wasabi has been welcomed.

It alao looks like this is a longer chunk of activity before the next character welcoming, since Yokai isn’t available for 9 days and the only other thing in between him and Wasabi is building Frederickson Grounds.

I think we’re all okay. I had given serious thought to sitting this one out, but I’m glad I didn’t. This isn’t that stressful.


----------



## Osum

I’ve got 8 visors and 6 ears this morning. 
Baymax has 17 blueprints and 13 wires.

Hiro ready for 5
GoGo ready for 4
Honey Lemon ready for 4
Fred ready for 2
25k EC 

Pretty good, I think. But I’d like to be further along on Baymax tokens, and I wish we had more than three tasks for Wasabi ears.


----------



## Quellman

Hiro, GoGo, Honey ready for 4 
Fred for 3 

5 visors and 7 hats for wasabi. 
22,076 currency.

I was going to have a bit of a panic, but you can't welcome Yokai for another 9 days. The only other activity is to build another attraction in the middle (probably 24 hours) and a bunch of 8+ hour group tasks I bet.   So Wasabi being welcomed end of today for some people, more people tomorrow, and the majority of older players by Friday.  New players, probably not until Sunday.


----------



## SunDial

I am at

Hiro 4
Go go 4
Honey 4
Fred 2
20 blueprints and 9 wires
Wasabi 4 visors and 7 ears
23K in EC
And I still do not have the update to put the event tokens in the chests yet.   Been checking the play store every few hours.  I have done force stop, restart, everything and no update.  On Android.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> 6 visors and only 1 ear hat.  Crazy since I've had 3 characters working for those ear hats all day.  Honey & Hiro have come up empty handed both times.  And that's 2 characters sharing a 4 hour task (so 8 hours worth of play time for the 2 of them).  Ugh.  This is going to take forever at this rate.  Nice to know I'm not the only one.



These ear hats are brutal to get ... you have 3 tasks that I believe are each 4 hours long and 2 take 2 characters, so that is collectively 20 hours of character time for 3 RARE chances at these


----------



## go oilers go

Hiro - 3 ready for 4
Go go - 4 ready for 5
Honey - 3 ready for 4
Fred - 2 ready for 3
Wasabi - 5 visors and 5 ear hats
Blueprints - 25/25
Wires - 8/20
EC - 28278


----------



## tasmith1993

EC - 23250
Hiro - 3 ready for 4
Honey - 3 ready for 4
Gogo- 3 ready for 4
Fred- 1 ready for 2
Wasabi - 7 visors 6 hats
baymax - 12/25 blueprints, 14/20 wires


----------



## supernova

Eh, what the heck.  I'll go next:

*EDIT*
Hiro 3 ready for 4
GoGo 4 ready for 5
Honey Lemon 3 ready for 4
Fred 2 ready for 3
Wasabi *14*/15 visors and *3*/15 hats
Baymax 22/25 blueprints and *12*/20 wires
26567 in event currency

And in other news...
Bambi and Flower are both at 8 collecting for 9
Jack Jack 6 collecting for 7


----------



## tweeter

Hiro - 3 ready for 4
Go go - 3 ready for 4
Honey - 3 ready for 4
Fred - 2 ready for 3
Wasabi - 8 visors and 3 ear hats
Blueprints - 25/25
Wires - 5/20
EC - 25170


----------



## Peachkins

How did everyone do on the trophy event? I'm curious because I usually do pretty well, was in 26th place at one point on my board, and when I got my prize today found out I dropped down into the 800s. What?


----------



## mikegood2

*Hiro* - 5
*Go Go *- 4 (ready for 5)
*Honey* - 4 (ready for 5)
*Fred* - 2 
*Wasabi* - 5 visors and 4 ear hats

*Blueprints* - 17/25
*Wires* - 8/20
*
EC* - 25,180

Caved in and bought the the Fred/San Fransoko City bundle :-( My game play might be sporadic the next week or two and was afraid I wouldn’t make enough gems to get Fred at the end. Not having EVERY character would bug me much more then the $6 it cost to buy him.


----------



## Quellman

Peachkins said:


> How did everyone do on the trophy event? I'm curious because I usually do pretty well, was in 26th place at one point on my board, and when I got my prize today found out I dropped down into the 800s. What?


That is a very large discrepancy.  Unless A LOT of someones all joined the leaderboard and then went into offline mode for the duration of the event.  But that seems hardly unlikely.


----------



## mmmears

Ok, I'll play along.

Hiro - 3 (ready for 4)
GoGo - 4 (ready for 5)
HoneyLemon - 3 (ready for 4)
Fred - 3 (ready for 4)
Wasabi has 16/15 visors and 9/15 ear hats.
Baymax at 18/25 and 16/20

Flower is leveling up to 9 at the moment. 
Thumper - 9 (ready for 10)
Bambi - 7
Jack Jack - 6 (this one is taking forever in my game)

I had a bad night's sleep (not because of the game) but I did open it a couple of times in the night since I was up anyway (but I didn't check it every hour).  I think that's why I'm doing pretty well with Baymax and Wasabi.  I'd trade those few extra tokens for the 7 hours of sleep I didn't get though.


----------



## PrincessP

*Hiro* - 4 (ready for 5)
*Go Go *- 3 (ready for 4)
*Honey* - 3 (ready for 4)
*Fred* - 2 (ready for 3)
*Wasabi* - welcoming now
*Blueprints* - 13/25
*Wires* - 14/20 Been concentrating on these more than blueprints so I can finish the annoyance of earning tokens to get tokens ASAP
*
EC* - 21677

Thumper - ready for 9
Bambi - lvl 6
Flower -lvl 7
Still no rink, but I did get the Bambi float

Jack Jack -lvl 6


----------



## PrincessP

After welcoming Wasabi, there is a 4 hr joint task with Hiro.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessP said:


> After welcoming Wasabi, there is a 4 hr joint task with Hiro.



Thanks for the info!  And congrats on getting Wasabi already!  I'm still a long way off...


----------



## Acer

Hiro 4 ready for 5
Gogo 2 ready for 3
Honey Lemon 3 ready for 4
Fred 1 ready for 2
116 boys

Wasabi
12/15 visors
11/15 hats

24/25 blueprints
15/20 wires

Gogo has not dropped one single glasses for wires today. Grrrr

90 gems so I need to get to 150 before the event is over. Should get there between event characters and theater.


----------



## mara512

Hiro 4
GoGo 3
Honey Lemon 5
Fred 3
Wasabi 9 visors 5 hats
12 Blueprints 5 Wires

I am struggling to beat the bots. I only have 4/19


----------



## AJGolden1013

I started a new career this week, talk about needing a pressure release!  I'm also at a holding point until tomorrow morning, and then again till Tuesday.  This is very much a hurry up and wait career, at least for now, as is this game at times.  And on that note, here are my stats, just because I'm in the waiting stage for both the game and my career!

Hiro - ready for 4
Baymax - 19/25 blueprints, 9/20 wires (with 2 in the wings so to speak - I'm not working on these until I can welcome Wasabi
Go Go - ready for 4
Honey Lemon - ready for 5
Fred - ready for 3

EC - 24,379 and with all this holding and waiting, if I can keep it up I might get more than 26 gems at event's close.  That is my maximum to date.  I was very proud of that, 

In other characters:
Toy Alien - collecting for 10 (but as there's an event going on, it's going to be a while, I'd rather have the EC than the tokens)
Peter Pan - collecting for 9
Thumper - ready for 8
Bambi - collecting for 6
Flower - ready for 6
Jack Jack - ready for 6
Lilo - ready for 10
Stitch - ready for 9

Everyone else is at 10.

Now, everyone imagine Joey from FRIENDS, because his expression of this phrase is how I feel when saying it....  "I'd say let's hope for a break after this, *but that hasn't been working for me*"  If you are a FRIENDS fan, I am fairly certain it's the episode where everyone finds out, Season 5 for sure!


----------



## mmmears

The hunt for those ear hats is so frustrating.  1 out of 7 tries today.


----------



## PrincessP

After the 
1) Wasabi welcome 
And then the

2) 4 hour task with Hiro and Wasabi, 
There is a prompt to 

3) build Frederickson Grounds. Wasabi has to be level 2 before doing so. 

To get Wasabi to lvl 2:

Need:  
*2 visors
*2 ear hats
*5 microbots ? (The baton shaped black things), and 
*400 EC

I am 1 ear hat short and will not be checking for it until the morning.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I'll play along too.
Hiro - 3 (ready for 4)
GoGo - 2 (ready for 3)
HoneyLemon - 3 (ready for 4)
Fred - 1 (ready for 2)
Wasabi has 15/15 visors and 12/15 ear hats.
Baymax at 15/25 and 7/20 visors are barely dropping, but hopefully this will improve once I hopefully welcome Wasabi tomorrow
EC 32K

Flower 7 (ironically his flower just won't drop for me)
Thumper - 9
Bambi - 5
Jack Jack - 5

Thanks PrincessP for the heads up of what's coming next!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Well I'm slowly making my way on collecting tokens...
Wasabi: 15/15 visors and 8/15 ears
Baymax: 14/25 blueprints; 16/20 wires


----------



## CallieMar

Fred is not dropping Wasabi’s ears, even though I maxed out the game controllers and visors! So frustrating.

Hiro - 4 ready for 5
Honey Lemon - 4 ready for 5
Go Go - 3 ready for 4
Fred - 1 ready for 2 
Wasabi - 15/15 visors, 9/15 ears
Baymax - 14/25 blueprints, 9/20 wires 

28k EC

I’m also in the middle of welcoming Bambi finally.


----------



## PrincessP

PrincessP said:


> After the
> 1) Wasabi welcome
> And then the
> 
> 2) 4 hour task with Hiro and Wasabi,
> There is a prompt to
> 
> 3) build Frederickson Grounds. Wasabi has to be level 2 before doing so.
> 
> To get Wasabi to lvl 2:
> 
> Need:
> *2 visors
> *2 ear hats
> *5 microbots ? (The baton shaped black things), and
> *400 EC
> 
> I am 1 ear hat short and will not be checking for it until the morning.




So Fred shockingly brought me back the last ear hat I needed before going to sleep so I was able to build Fredrickson Grounds overnight. 

*Fredrickson Grounds costs 10K EC. Takes 8 hrs to build. 

* Honey Lemon has a  4 hr task after building. She has to be Lvl 4 for that task. 

*Wasabi has a 6 hr task. 

*Gogo has a nonessential task.


----------



## supernova

Wow.  What a difference a day makes.  Since my original post, I finished the blue prints, and am down to needing just two more Baymax wires and 6 hats for Wasabi.  Still going to take a while to get those last hats, but the wires should be easy enough.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Flower 7 (ironically his flower just won't drop for me)


That's really strange.  Daisy has been dropping the flowers for me fairly consistently, so I have been using her for that instead of the Incredibles Symbol tokens.


----------



## mmmears

Well I finally got Wasabi, leveled him up to 2 and now he's busy on that joint 4 hour task with Hiro.  That Hiro/HL combo never brought back a single ear hat.  Fred got most of them, with Mike W helping a lot.  I accidentally started the bot contest since they were right next to those fish I needed to click.


----------



## mikegood2

Finished Wasabi visors when I woke up this morning. Down to only needing 7 ear hats, so happy enough with my progress.

Only at 18/25 blueprints, 3 shorter than I want/should be because I fell asleep before I could send characters out on those jobs. I guess the 10 miles bike rides and hiking in 90 degree heat with my niece knocked it out of me yesterday. At least when we visited WDW, I took advantage of taking an afternoon nap.


----------



## Peachkins

Quellman said:


> That is a very large discrepancy.  Unless A LOT of someones all joined the leaderboard and then went into offline mode for the duration of the event.  But that seems hardly unlikely.



Thanks for taking the time to respond! That's what I thought too, but wanted to make sure I wasn't being ridiculous before I did anything further.


----------



## wingweaver84

You know what?Unless it's a character set I really want to finish,I'm not going to stress anymore about racing to collect characters. I'm likely going to miss out on Baymax,Yokai and the other attractions,but that's what the legendary chests are for. It takes too long to collect the tokens;it took me about 3 days just to level up Hiro.(And yet Honey was a breeze?!)

On the plus side,I finally got the ALIEN this morning!


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> You know what?Unless it's a character set I really want to finish,I'm not going to stress anymore about racing to collect characters. I'm likely going to miss out on Baymax,Yokai and the other attractions,but that's what the legendary chests are for. It takes too long to collect the tokens;it took me about 3 days just to level up Hiro.(And yet Honey was a breeze?!)
> 
> On the plus side,I finally got the ALIEN this morning!



Good for you, I really wish I could take your approach. My problem is I’ve been playing since the beginning and for many games, this included, I’m a completionist. I have every character that the game has introduced, and have every building/attraction, with the except of one or two platinum chest items. While I know I could do without one or two characters, I also know it would *bug me more* not having them,  And to think, I was proud of myself for deciding that I don’t need to “waste” gems on worthless attractions for this event


----------



## AJGolden1013

So right before I left for work, I got to welcome Wasabi.  When I get home maybe I'll have enough tokens to level him up? I was ridiculously excited about welcoming him.


----------



## Araminta18

blech, i *still* haven't been able to welcome Wasabi.  boo.


----------



## squirrel

Araminta18 said:


> blech, i *still* haven't been able to welcome Wasabi.  boo.


I also don't have him yet.  I doubt I will be able to get Fred as I have only a few gems.


----------



## PrincessP

PrincessP said:


> So Fred shockingly brought me back the last ear hat I needed before going to sleep so I was able to build Fredrickson Grounds overnight.
> 
> *Fredrickson Grounds costs 10K EC. Takes 8 hrs to build.
> 
> * Honey Lemon has a  4 hr task after building. She has to be Lvl 4 for that task.
> 
> *Wasabi has a 6 hr task.
> 
> *Gogo has a nonessential task.



After those tasks, there is a 2 hr Hiro task.

Then you are supposed to finish collecting the Baymax blueprints and the rainbow wires (a 2 part essential task on the task bar). 

Interesting side note about that...I had collected all the rainbow wires (20/20) in the character book.  The game put  a check mark beside that item in the 2 part task I mentioned above, indicating it agreed I had all of them. However, the green robot “defeat the bots” task in my task bar said 18/19, and the task remained in my task bar.    I believe this is b/c I earned one in the special chest we got in daily rewards one day.  So I sent GoGo off to collect one more wire.  I don’t know if she actually brought one back, but once she was done, the task went away.

However, it still had me collect the purple visors and blue remotes until all 3 characters were “full.”  So I believe that annoying “get these tokens to earn other tokens”  task must come back again in defeating Yokai or in some other form down the road.

Still 7 more blueprints to collect before I will know what happens next.


----------



## tasmith1993

Finally welcomed wasabi earlier today, completed the joint task with hiro and now building the Fredrickson grounds overnight. Glad that I made some progress today, I’ve got a long weekend of work ahead of me.


----------



## CallieMar

Drop rates for Wasabi’s ears drastically improved today, Fred finally started dropping them almost every time. Wasabi and Hiro will be on their joint task overnight.


----------



## Somnam

After you have passed the collect all blueprint and wire mission, it is a 3 part mission with Honey Lemon (lvl 5) 6 hrs, Wasabi (lvl 3) 4 hrs, and Hiro (lvl 4) 2 hours.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Interesting side note about that...I had collected all the rainbow wires (20/20) in the character book.  The game put  a check mark beside that item in the 2 part task I mentioned above, indicating it agreed I had all of them. However, the green robot “defeat the bots” task in my task bar said 18/19, and the task remained in my task bar.    I believe this is b/c I earned one in the special chest we got in daily rewards one day.  So I sent GoGo off to collect one more wire.  I don’t know if she actually brought one back, but once she was done, the task went away.


I was about to post this same point last night.  I realized that I had won some wires through chests, and they didn't connect with the battle the bot tasks.  So even though I was maxed out on wires, I still had to defeat the bots to get to 19.  What's weird is that even after defeating them, there were still possible tokens for the bots.  I had to shut down the game and restart before everything was properly aligned.


----------



## hopemax

CallieMar said:


> Drop rates for Wasabi’s ears drastically improved today, Fred finally started dropping them almost every time. Wasabi and Hiro will be on their joint task overnight.



I hope this is true, because in both my games I had zero hat drops overnight.  So I am still 3 hats away in IOS and 4 in Windows.


----------



## miss.piggy

this is one of my least favorite events and it seems like a trend that the last few have sucked quite a bit. this one just seems really hard?? i bought gogo and she helped right at the beginning but welcoming wasabi has proven very difficult. the only reason im even doing this event is bc i want baymax in my park but whew i am really behind it seems like getting rainbow cords is impossible if you can't play ever hour or so


----------



## mara512

FINALLY welcoming Wasabi now.  This has taken me forever to get his ear tokens to drop.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mara512 said:


> FINALLY welcoming Wasabi now.  This has taken me forever to get his ear tokens to drop.


Congrats!! I have been trying to get his last hat for 2 days now.  How is that even possible?!?


----------



## mara512

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!! I have been trying to get his last hat for 2 days now.  How is that even possible?!?



Exactly!! I think I have been trying to get these hats for three day now.  CRAZY


----------



## lmmatooki

Building Frederickson Grounds right now, 23/25 Blueprints collected, and 2/19 Wires collected (has been the least of my concern for now).

Going to level up some of my event characters after they are done with some short tasks. 

As for my other characters, I am progressing really well! 

*Toy Alien: 8

Fairy Godmother: 9

Peter Pan: Ready for 5
Wendy: Ready for 7
Hook: 7

Thumper: Ready for 4
Bambi: 3
Flower: 3

Mowgli: Ready for 9
Baloo: 7
Shere Khan: 5

Jack Jack: Ready for 5

Snow White: Ready for 9
Evil Queen: Ready for 9
Grumpy: Ready for 9
Sleepy: Ready for 10

Winnie The Pooh: 7
Eeyore: Ready for 9
Tigger: Ready for 10
Kanga: Ready for 9
Roo: Ready for 8
Piglet: Ready for 9
Rabbit: Ready for 10

Nani: Ready for 9
Lilo: Ready for 8
Stitch: Ready for 8
Angel: Ready for 9
Pleakley: Ready for 9
Jumba: Ready for 8
*
I believe I am doing pretty well in the game considering my work is being mostly nonstop during this event.


----------



## Acer

I'm sorry I didnt keep close enough watch, figured it would already be posted here. Hiro and wasabi have a few tasks and then you have to finish the blueprints and wires. I already had that done. 

So then it brings up a triple quest. Wasabi has to be level 3, honey lemon needs to be at 5 and I had hiro at 4 so not sure if he needs to be 4. The honey lemon quest is longest at 6 hours. 

Need 12 gems for San fransokyo. 

Surprised by the hate for big hero 6. One of my sons favorites and I love it too. We have matching San Fransokyo Ninja hats which we will wear in 2 weeks at DW


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> I was about to post this same point last night.  I realized that I had won some wires through chests, and they didn't connect with the battle the bot tasks.  So even though I was maxed out on wires, I still had to defeat the bots to get to 19.  What's weird is that even after defeating them, there were still possible tokens for the bots.  I had to shut down the game and restart before everything was properly aligned.



I am glad to hear your shut down of your game rebooted everything to remove the remote control and purple visor tokens. Hoping that means that particular element will NOT rear its ugly head again during this event. You were smarter than me. I just kept trying to get the tokens to fill up again...never thought about it being a glitch.


----------



## mikegood2

Finally able to start building Fredrickson Grounds! Serious question about it, if they refused to give us more land with the last update, *WHY WOULD THEY MAKE IT’s PROPORTIONS 11x13? *

Also, anyone else getting awful gem drop rates from parades? Haven’t gotten anything for at least a week and probably closer to two.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Finally able to start building Fredrickson Grounds! Serious question about it, if they refused to give us more land with the last update, *WHY WOULD THEY MAKE IT’s PROPORTIONS 11x13? *
> 
> Also, anyone else getting awful gem drop rates from parades? Haven’t gotten anything for at least a week and probably closer to two.



Good question.  Esp. since the building itself really isn't that big, just the base plate.  I don't think I've had a gem drop since this event began.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Finally able to start building Fredrickson Grounds! Serious question about it, if they refused to give us more land with the last update, *WHY WOULD THEY MAKE IT’s PROPORTIONS 11x13? *
> 
> Also, anyone else getting awful gem drop rates from parades? Haven’t gotten anything for at least a week and probably closer to two.



I have only gotten 5 gems since the event started..


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> Finally able to start building Fredrickson Grounds! Serious question about it, if they refused to give us more land with the last update, *WHY WOULD THEY MAKE IT’s PROPORTIONS 11x13? *
> 
> Also, anyone else getting awful gem drop rates from parades? Haven’t gotten anything for at least a week and probably closer to two.



Gems never drop for me during events.  But for a week leading up to it they were dropping almost every parade.


----------



## Acer

Acer said:


> I'm sorry I didnt keep close enough watch, figured it would already be posted here. Hiro and wasabi have a few tasks and then you have to finish the blueprints and wires. I already had that done.
> 
> So then it brings up a triple quest. Wasabi has to be level 3, honey lemon needs to be at 5 and I had hiro at 4 so not sure if he needs to be 4. The honey lemon quest is longest at 6 hours.
> 
> Need 12 gems for San fransokyo.
> 
> Surprised by the hate for big hero 6. One of my sons favorites and I love it too. We have matching San Fransokyo Ninja hats which we will wear in 2 weeks at DW


After the honey lemon quest finished, Hiro has an 8 hr quest to defeat yokai


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Finally able to start building Fredrickson Grounds! Serious question about it, if they refused to give us more land with the last update, *WHY WOULD THEY MAKE IT’s PROPORTIONS 11x13? *
> 
> Also, anyone else getting awful gem drop rates from parades? Haven’t gotten anything for at least a week and probably closer to two.


I have had a ton of gems dropping from the parade for me during this event, more than usual, oddly enough.


----------



## mmmears

Acer said:


> After the honey lemon quest finished, Hiro has an 8 hr quest to defeat yokai



Do you know what level Hiro needs to be to do that quest?


----------



## Somnam

Hiro needs to be level 4 for that quest. After that 8 hour quest is another 2 hour quest with Hiro to ‘fix Baymax’, but I’m not sure if he needs to be level 5 for that as mine was already at level 5.


----------



## Somnam

After that 2 hour mission, which btw Hiro does need to be level 5 for, it’s ‘Welcome Yokai’. So nothing more after that until he’s available.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also, anyone else getting awful gem drop rates from parades? Haven’t gotten anything for at least a week and probably closer to two.





mmmears said:


> Good question.  Esp. since the building itself really isn't that big, just the base plate.  I don't think I've had a gem drop since this event began.





lmmatooki said:


> I have had a ton of gems dropping from the parade for me during this event, more than usual, oddly enough.



I can't be 100% sure, but I could have sworn there were THREE gems bouncing around after clearing a parade the other day.  I wasn't sure what count I was up to pre-parade to know if the total was correct, but yeah, it was't just one that I received from the parade.


----------



## Acer

Somnam said:


> After that 2 hour mission, which btw Hiro does need to be level 5 for, it’s ‘Welcome Yokai’. So nothing more after that until he’s available.


Wow, 6 days of nothing. 
Only good thing is restocking microbots. I am down to 9


----------



## tyedye

Somnam said:


> After that 2 hour mission, which btw Hiro does need to be level 5 for, it’s ‘Welcome Yokai’. So nothing more after that until he’s available.


Is the electronic chip token for Baymax unlocked then?


----------



## Acer

tyedye said:


> Is the electronic chip token for Baymax unlocked then?


Nope. Just the welcome yokai quest


----------



## rr333

Somnam said:


> After that 2 hour mission, which btw Hiro does need to be level 5 for, it’s ‘Welcome Yokai’. So nothing more after that until he’s available.



Any other characters that we know a level requirement for?
I've been playing more casually than usual and decided not to level up unless needed.

Most of mine are at 3
Need one more ear to welcome Wasabi


----------



## Windwaker4444

Great info.  I thought I was crazy behind.  Just got Wasabi late last night and already have him at lv 3.  I waited almost 2 full days to get 1 ear hat, and now they drop like rain...just my luck.   I made room for the unnecessarily gigantic building by storing the last of my Stitch buildings.  I need one more blue print and 7 more wires for the big ole white puffy guy.  All my characters are at lv 4 or 5 except for my "hard to get" buddy, Wasabi.  So I guess I'm not too far behind after all.  I can raise my head up in pride...whoops...just remembered how much time I've put in this event...okay, it's back down in shame again....

Happy playing all...and thanks for all the updates!!!!


----------



## PrincessP

Somnam said:


> After you have passed the collect all blueprint and wire mission, it is a 3 part mission with Honey Lemon (lvl 5) 6 hrs, Wasabi (lvl 3) 4 hrs, and Hiro (lvl 4) 2 hours.





rr333 said:


> Any other characters that we know a level requirement for?
> I've been playing more casually than usual and decided not to level up unless needed.
> 
> Most of mine are at 3
> Need one more ear to welcome Wasabi



Somnam lists level requirements in quote above. Also another leveling of Hiro to lvl 5 as you saw in the post you responded to. 

I don’t think anyone knows what levels may be required to get Yokai or Baymax yet.


----------



## PrincessP

mikegood2 said:


> Also, anyone else getting awful gem drop rates from parades? Haven’t gotten anything for at least a week and probably closer to two.




I rarely receive gems from parades. I get a drop of 5 gems once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Welcomed Wasabi this morning, building the building right now, Bambi is ready to welcome but I'm waiting until after the event is over. I'm done with the blueprints and have 7 of the wires. So all and all I'm doing decently.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I still need one stupid hat for Wasabi - I've needed it since this morning and have another two hours to wait until I see if I finally got it.


----------



## rr333

PrincessP said:


> Somnam lists level requirements in quote above. Also another leveling of Hiro to lvl 5 as you saw in the post you responded to.
> 
> I don’t think anyone knows what levels may be required to get Yokai or Baymax yet.



Thank you!
Got the last ear hat for Wasabi... sent him to welcome and finished collecting and got 2 more ear hats for him. lol
Now that I have him, I will go ahead and start leveling others.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Disney_Alli said:


> I still need one stupid hat for Wasabi - I've needed it since this morning and have another two hours to wait until I see if I finally got it.


Good luck...that last one is a killer!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

On a side note, in reference to parade gems...I haven't received any gems since the event began.  Call me crazy, but I've been keeping track to see when I've paid off that last parade float slot.  So, no...I know for a fact that parade gems have not been dropping for me either.


----------



## Hoodie

I want to thank everyone for the advice on what level each character needs to be for which task.  I'm a relative newbie, having just downloaded the game about 2 day prior to the Lilo/Stitch event.  I was pretty clueless on everything about it, esp. the need to hoard gems for these things! 

I have no idea where I stand on this one.  I had all the blueprints and wires before welcoming Wasabi (that stupid last hat!!). Built Frederickson Grounds and now I'm just leveling up everyone and waiting for Yokai.  Haven't seen the 3 part mission described above - maybe I need to level up someone? 

Oh, and I have gotten exactly nothing other than event points for the parade.  No gems, no tokens, nothing. It's basically just trading magic for event points.


----------



## squirrel

I haven't been getting any gems from parades either.  Only have 43, so I'm not sure I will be able to get Fred in time.

Still haven't got Wasabi.


----------



## CallieMar

Just hit the timewall for Yokai. Time to level up, I usually aim to get everyone to 5. 

Hiro - 5
Honey Lemon - 5 ready for 6
Go Go - 4
Fred - 3
Wasabi - 4

26k EC


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> Just hit the timewall for Yokai. Time to level up, I usually aim to get everyone to 5.
> 
> Hiro - 5
> Honey Lemon - 5 ready for 6
> Go Go - 4
> Fred - 3
> Wasabi - 4
> 
> 26k EC


Meanwhile we've had other players on here stating that there were no timewalls with this event.  Same as it ever was...


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> Just hit the timewall for Yokai. Time to level up, I usually aim to get everyone to 5.



That's my plan, too.  I'm hoping it's high enough.  My issue is that I don't have the Microbots I need to do it.



supernova said:


> Meanwhile we've had other players on here stating that there were no timewalls with this event.  Same as it ever was...



Well, because I could get Fred right away it gave me something to do and didn't feel like a time wall.  I think many of us were hoping that this was an improvement.  Since we now know that was a mistake, yeah, it's just the same as always.  In this case I'm not complaining since I think I need a few days to collect items (esp. those microbots), but I've hit the time wall as well.


----------



## AJGolden1013

For everyone that has hit the road block and gotten all the wires, do you all have the ability to get gaming visors still?  I do and I find it very very strange.

In other news....
I have all the blueprints and the wires
Hiro  is collecting for 5
Go go is ready for 4
Honey lemon is ready for 6
Fred is ready for 3
And Wasbi is collecting for 4

Hiro is out working and has about 4 hours left of his defeat Yokai task


----------



## CallieMar

AJGolden1013 said:


> For everyone that has hit the road block and gotten all the wires, do you all have the ability to get gaming visors still?  I do and I find it very very strange.



Do you still have the bot quest in your book? Like someone else here said previously, I got a wire from one of special chests. So even though I finished the “collect all wires” quest I still had to defeat one more bot to finish the bot quest. What’s annoying is they don’t give you that extra wire if this happens.  If you don’t have this quest then I’m not sure.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Well, because I could get Fred right away it gave me something to do and didn't feel like a time wall.  I think many of us were hoping that this was an improvement.  Since we now know that was a mistake, yeah, it's just the same as always.  In this case I'm not complaining since I think I need a few days to collect items (esp. those microbots), but I've hit the time wall as well.


At the end of the day, though, isn't that how every event has gone?  Only this time we're collecting tokens and microbots in the meantime instead of tokens and flowers.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> At the end of the day, though, isn't that how every event has gone?  Only this time we're collecting tokens and microbots in the meantime instead of tokens and flowers.



Yep, pretty much.  I was hoping we were experiencing something creative and new.  I should have known better...


----------



## Disney_Alli

I just finished welcoming Wasabi! It's a miracle!


----------



## luther10

Leveling Wasabi to 5 at the moment.  Hiro and Honey are at 5 ready for 6.  Fred and Go Go are at 4 ready for 5.  
Really want to level up both Hiro and Honey again, but you know those microbots take a long time to gather and so I think I will stop right here.


----------



## squirrel

One more ear for Wasabi then I can welcome him!


----------



## Somnam

luther10 said:


> Leveling Wasabi to 5 at the moment.  Hiro and Honey are at 5 ready for 6.  Fred and Go Go are at 4 ready for 5.
> Really want to level up both Hiro and Honey again, but you know those microbots take a long time to gather and so I think I will stop right here.



Same. I’m leaving Hiro and Honey at level 5 since it takes 50 of those microbots to reach level 6 per character.


----------



## squirrel

Finally welcoming Wasabi!  I guess not having Fred is making it a lot harder to collect items.


----------



## karmstr112

Has anyone figured out how often the 10 scarabs appear?


----------



## tweeter

karmstr112 said:


> Has anyone figured out how often the 10 scarabs appear?



Every 4 hours.


----------



## SunDial

karmstr112 said:


> Has anyone figured out how often the 10 scarabs appear?



They are every 4 hours.  

Who else thinks that we will see clouds as a mini event?   I wasn't expecting the scarabs.   I was ready for wish event though


----------



## SunDial

Somnam said:


> Same. I’m leaving Hiro and Honey at level 5 since it takes 50 of those microbots to reach level 6 per character.



Same here.   Who knows how many it will take for the remaining 2


----------



## Somnam

SunDial said:


> Same here.   Who knows how many it will take for the remaining 2


Plus I don’t remember an event where any of the characters even needed to be above level 5 to help with tokens or beat the bosses. Except when Abu needed to be level 9 I think for one of Jafars tokens?


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> Leveling Wasabi to 5 at the moment.  Hiro and Honey are at 5 ready for 6.  Fred and Go Go are at 4 ready for 5.
> Really want to level up both Hiro and Honey again, but you know those microbots take a long time to gather and so I think I will stop right here.



I'm pretty much in the same place.  I have Fred and GoGo at 4, ready for 5, and kind of worry I'll need them leveled up, but I'm collecting microbots and don't want to use them up, so I'm stopping for now.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> They are every 4 hours.
> 
> Who else thinks that we will see clouds as a mini event?   I wasn't expecting the scarabs.   I was ready for wish event though


Scarabs were placed into the game because they are connected with both Big Hero 6 and the Lion King with the mini event, so...

Oh.  Wait.  They don't fit with either of those two films.  Never mind...


----------



## supernova

The biggest issue I've encountered so far is that Hiro needs to be at 5 before he can help to fix Baymax the final time before welcoming Yokai.  Four microbots away from reaching the required 40 to level him up.  Man, five at a time every two hours is murder, especially with how many these characters require at their mid points.


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> The biggest issue I've encountered so far is that Hiro needs to be at 5 before he can help to fix Baymax the final time before welcoming Yokai.  Four microbots away from reaching the required 40 to level him up.  Man, five at a time every two hours is murder, especially with how many these characters require at their mid points.



I've been having the same problem with the microbots. And to add salt to the wound, I got 1, ONE, measly microbot from my last parade collection. 

I did finally complete the save Baymax quest and I'm now at the Welcome Yokai timewall.


----------



## hopemax

Somnam said:


> Same. I’m leaving Hiro and Honey at level 5 since it takes 50 of those microbots to reach level 6 per character.



At least it's stopped doubling when going to the next level.  I was really worried about that.

IOS game is time stopped.  Hiro, Honey Lemon and Go Go are at 5, Fred and Wasabi are at 4.  Just collecting EC, tokens and microbots.  Thumper is ready to go to 10 but I am only 1 token away from upgrading Bambi and 2 tokens from upgrading Jack Jack, so I am holding off until one of them can get upgraded instead. 30K EC

Windows game, Hiro just started the Defeat Yokai quest.  So 7ish hours of that, and what, there was a 2 hour quest after.  I just did it in the other game and I can't remember.  Hiro and Honey Lemon are at 5, Go Go is upgrading now.  Fred and Wasabi are at 3.  Would like to get them both at 4 before we start on Yokai. 25K EC.  I still need 30 gems to build the Premium Building.  Like others have reported, I think since Welcoming Fred I have gotten 1 set of 5 gems from Parades, when prior to the event I was getting at least 5 gems a day.  There is still enough time that my Theater gems will be enough, and I'm sure I'll have a couple from character upgrades.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The biggest issue I've encountered so far is that Hiro needs to be at 5 before he can help to fix Baymax the final time before welcoming Yokai.  Four microbots away from reaching the required 40 to level him up.  Man, five at a time every two hours is murder, especially with how many these characters require at their mid points.


Same for me! I’m going to have to impatiently wait 4 hours to gather enough microbots to level Wasabi to 5. The thing that’s really driving me crazy is that I’m currently at 34/40 microbots! Can’t figure out how I missed collecting one when I *always* verify I collected them all, by clicking on the microbots quest and verify the 2 hour countdown timer shows.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mikegood2 said:


> Same for me! I’m going to have to impatiently wait 4 hours to gather enough microbots to level Wasabi to 5. The thing that’s really driving me crazy is that I’m currently at 34/40 microbots! Can’t figure out how I missed collecting one when I *always* verify I collected them all, by clicking on the microbots quest and verify the 2 hour countdown timer shows.



If you have the parade I have noticed it drops the microbots sometimes as well so its possible you got enough drops of those to not have a number divisible by five.


----------



## CallieMar

So does everyone prefer tapping for microbots every 2 hrs, or would you prefer it to go back to the old way of collecting? Personally I prefer the new way, I hated juggling tasks and the drop rate was always uneven so we’d have so much more of one item.  It is annoying that the number needed increases by so much so I just have to be more diligent about checking every two hours. I’ll level up Wasabi to 5 and leave Go Go and Fred at 4 since premium characters don’t usually need to be that high so I have enough microbots for when Yokai unlocks.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Same for me! I’m going to have to impatiently wait 4 hours to gather enough microbots to level Wasabi to 5. The thing that’s really driving me crazy is that I’m currently at 34/40 microbots! Can’t figure out how I missed collecting one when I *always* verify I collected them all, by clicking on the microbots quest and verify the 2 hour countdown timer shows.


The hardest part is cashing them all in.  Once I started leveling up Hiro, I was sitting at one sad lonely microbot.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I reached the wall!

I have that little red icon with the photo of Yokai, waiting to be welcomed, which is still over 3 days away, so I will just work on collecting and building stock piles, so to speak.  As of reaching the point of the wall I'm at the following levels:

Hiro - collecting for 6
Baymax - all blueprints and wires acquired
Yokai - waiting it out.....
Go Go - ready for 4
Honey Lemon - ready for 6
Fred - collecting for 4
Wasabi - ready for 4

I feel like I"m going to leave them there for as long as possible.  Everyone else is maxed out, except for the following:

Toy Alien - collecting for 10
Pete Pan - collecting for 9
Thumper - ready for 8
Bambi - ready for 6
Flower - ready for 6
Jack Jack - ready for 6
Lilo - ready for 10
Stitch - ready for 9

I do NOT have Splash Mountain, Haunted Mansion, or San Fransokyo City

24,423 - EC
8,204,189 - Magic <--- never thought I'd see that number, which is good, because after watching the latest livestream video (the one for Big Hero Six) they hint at addition of land, and so lots of magic will come into play I'm sure

Happy playing to all!!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> So does everyone prefer tapping for microbots every 2 hrs, or would you prefer it to go back to the old way of collecting? Personally I prefer the new way, I hated juggling tasks and the drop rate was always uneven so we’d have so much more of one item.  It is annoying that the number needed increases by so much so I just have to be more diligent about checking every two hours. I’ll level up Wasabi to 5 and leave Go Go and Fred at 4 since premium characters don’t usually need to be that high so I have enough microbots for when Yokai unlocks.


I actually like this way better.  But I have tons of free time to check in every few hours.  If I was working or in class, it might be difficult  to build up the higher quantities.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Woo hoo...finally hit the wall too.  I feel like I just finished going through the finish line after everyone else has already gone home.  But...I made it anyways!!!!  
Time to collect a billion microbots...or maybe 30 or 40 (if I'm lucky) before Yokai comes out of hiding.


----------



## Wdw1015

3 more days of doing nothing but collecting microbots....


----------



## lpereira

The event that just ended I came in at number 4 on my board. Zero chests. Is it really 5 to 7 days to get my ticket answered? Did anyone else get their EC but not the chest for the event? I am beyond frustrated with this event. My gaming visors wont load. I have been running them for days now.


----------



## SunDial

I finished in 1st along with about 15 to 20 other players with the same score.  Each chest had 5 happiness, 100 or 200 EC, and got 2 chips.   The other 4 items were blah.


----------



## nicki401

Came in 1st on my board- got 1 electric chip and 5 zen benches. Yuck


----------



## Quellman

Ooo look at me with all these themed benches.  That's fine.  I'll just stock pile my happiness for the next event.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Ooo look at me with all these themed benches.  That's fine.  I'll just stock pile my happiness for the next event.


I've been keeping Merlin busy fairly consistently lately.  The trouble is that I have nothing to spend these elixirs on.  Haven't for a while now, actually.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I reached the wall!
> 
> I have that little red icon with the photo of Yokai, waiting to be welcomed, which is still over 3 days away, so I will just work on collecting and building stock piles, so to speak.  As of reaching the point of the wall I'm at the following levels:
> 
> Hiro - collecting for 6
> Baymax - all blueprints and wires acquired
> Yokai - waiting it out.....
> Go Go - ready for 4
> Honey Lemon - ready for 6
> Fred - collecting for 4
> Wasabi - ready for 4
> 
> I feel like I"m going to leave them there for as long as possible.  Everyone else is maxed out, except for the following:
> 
> Toy Alien - collecting for 10
> Pete Pan - collecting for 9
> Thumper - ready for 8
> Bambi - ready for 6
> Flower - ready for 6
> Jack Jack - ready for 6
> Lilo - ready for 10
> Stitch - ready for 9
> 
> I do NOT have Splash Mountain, Haunted Mansion, or San Fransokyo City
> 
> 24,423 - EC
> 8,204,189 - Magic <--- never thought I'd see that number, which is good, because after watching the latest livestream video (the one for Big Hero Six) they hint at addition of land, and so lots of magic will come into play I'm sure
> 
> Happy playing to all!!!!!!


At this point, I'd start blowing through that second part of your list.  You know that you most likely won't be leveling any Big Hero 6 characters for the next few days, so I'd knock off Lilo for the 24 hours.  Then go for Stitch so that Lilo can collect for him. Downtime between event points is the best time to continue with older characters.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> At this point, I'd start blowing through that second part of your list.  You know that you most likely won't be leveling any Big Hero 6 characters for the next few days, so I'd knock off Lilo for the 24 hours.  Then go for Stitch so that Lilo can collect for him. Downtime between event points is the best time to continue with older characters.



It took me a few times of reading the first sentence very carefully.  I thought you were telling me to go jump in a lake.  I can't type what I really thought it said.  LOL.  After properly reading (I'm bad at reading, dyslexia and all that), I understood your advice and I appreciate it!  Thank you,


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> It took me a few times of reading the first sentence very carefully.  I thought you were telling me to go jump in a lake.  I can't type what I really thought it said.  LOL.  After properly reading (I'm bad at reading, dyslexia and all that), I understood your advice and I appreciate it!  Thank you,


Not at all!  it's just fun to watch the list dwindle down as characters are completed.  I just started Bambi off on the 16-hour level up to 9.  Once that's done, I'll bring Fred up to 5 and then all of my BH6 characters should be at that level.  Gonna keep them there for the foreseeable future!  Hoping that by the time Fred is done tomorrow, Flower should also be ready to start to 9.  At that point, I'll be close enough to Friday to start welcoming the villain.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> At this point, I'd start blowing through that second part of your list.  You know that you most likely won't be leveling any Big Hero 6 characters for the next few days, so I'd knock off Lilo for the 24 hours.  Then go for Stitch so that Lilo can collect for him. Downtime between event points is the best time to continue with older characters.



This is exactly what I'm doing.  I was thinking about continuing to level up the event characters, but holy moly, I had no idea so many microbots were needed until I started to get low.  I'm probably going to level Wasabi up one more time, and that will put all the characters at level 4 or 5 which is usually fine for an event.  I've got Wendy and Thumper ready to level up to 10, and I'm still working on Anna (got her during the Maleficent event), Peter Pan, Bambi, Flower, Stitch, and Jack-Jack.  It feels great to have some breathing room- I'm usually not this far ahead.


----------



## mmmears

I'm doing the same thing.  Thumper just got to Level 10.  Flower, Bambi, and JackJack aren't ready to level up or they'd be doing that right now.


----------



## Somnam

Ok so Honey/Hiro/Wasabis level 6 activity and Fred’s Level 5 activity all require the robotics lab. So they obviously won’t need to be those levels to be able to collect tokens for Yokai, since the building comes after welcoming him. Gogo has a 4 hour mission in the grounds at level 5 and that could potentially get a token for Yokai.


----------



## mikegood2

Same here! I’ll be able to start leveling Fred to 5 in an hour, then I’ll have all the BH6 characters at level 5. Then I guess, it's ALL about collecting, collecting collecting and collecting Microbots.

Once he's done, I’m planning on leveling Thumper to level 9 and hopefully Jack Jack will be ready for 8 after that.

So we’re not able to collect Baymax's Electronic Chips yet, right? I’ve done all the BH6 quest, but want to make sure I’m not missing something.


----------



## Figarro

It's a good day for my game. I got 3 tokens (and 1 bench) for the mini event rewards and Bambi float from today's calendar chest


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> Not at all!  it's just fun to watch the list dwindle down as characters are completed.  I just started Bambi off on the 16-hour level up to 9.  Once that's done, I'll bring Fred up to 5 and then all of my BH6 characters should be at that level.  Gonna keep them there for the foreseeable future!  Hoping that by the time Fred is done tomorrow, Flower should also be ready to start to 9.  At that point, I'll be close enough to Friday to start welcoming the villain.



I thank you for the tips!  I shall be putting them to good use, until Friday when we start in on Yokai and all that insanity that is about to ensue!


----------



## mmmears

Leveling up those older characters also helps me to not level up the ones that use EC... Unfortunately I ran out of older ones that I can level up.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> So we’re not able to collect Baymax's Electronic Chips yet, right? I’ve done all the BH6 quest, but want to make sure I’m not missing something.


Not yet.  Welcoming Baymax is still two checkpoints away, after welcoming Yokai and building the lab.  Sincethere is nothing else we need for him except the chips, that will come towards the end before we start trying to get his red suit.  If history has taught us anything, the chips will be two-character tasks.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> Not yet.  Welcoming Baymax is still two checkpoints away, after welcoming Yokai and building the lab.  Sincethere is nothing else we need for him except the chips, that will come towards the end before we start trying to get his red suit.  If history has taught us anything, the chips will be two-character tasks.



I disagree with the two character task bit.  Only because they mixed up a few things.  Instead of tasks to get tokens to perform tasks to get an actual token, we now are just able to collect 5 of them every two hours.  Also the collecting of the first two tokens wasn’t broken down into two separate tasks, so I feel like something might be a bit different with the chips too.  Time will tell....


----------



## dutamulia

Conjuring for elixir, why for lowest tier decorations cost 500 magic to cook which will only net us few elixirs. Is that working as intended? It looks very weird to me.


----------



## supernova

dutamulia said:


> Conjuring for elixir, why for lowest tier decorations cost 500 magic to cook which will only net us few elixirs. Is that working as intended? It looks very weird to me.


I think you missed what I was trying to say.  @mikegood2 asked if we were able to start collecting the final electronic chip token for Baymax, which we're not.  I think you are thinking of the microbots, which yes, we're collecting five of every two hours.  And by history, I meant that the past couple of events (not main storyline Bambi) the final token was obtained through dual-character tasks.  I'm expecting it to be the same this time around.


----------



## supernova

dutamulia said:


> Conjuring for elixir, why for lowest tier decorations cost 500 magic to cook which will only net us few elixirs. Is that working as intended? It looks very weird to me.


Yes.  It's one way the Gameloft interns have come up with to help us get rid of some of our millions of useless magic.


----------



## Quellman

Another trophy event. I so saved up all my happiness for nothing now. I didn't look at the prizes, because frankly whatever it is will be some currency, maybe a statue and if we are lucky some of those special boxes with more benches.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> Another trophy event. I so saved up all my happiness for nothing now. I didn't look at the prizes, because frankly whatever it is will be some currency, maybe a statue and if we are lucky some of those special boxes with more benches.



These little competitions have had pretty pitiful prizes lately.


----------



## hopemax

Have we always been able to see who collects Trophies from the Home screen?  When I went to dig out Chip, Dale & Co I noticed they all said "drop tokens."  It made it easy to pull everyone back out.


----------



## Osum

I’m getting an app update notice for iOS. Has anyone downloaded it yet? Last time I updated quickly, I lost the ability to get Fred, lol. A little skeptical this time...


----------



## McCoy

hopemax said:


> Have we always been able to see who collects Trophies from the Home screen?  When I went to dig out Chip, Dale & Co I noticed they all said "drop tokens."  It made it easy to pull everyone back out.


They added that in a few updates ago, definitely makes it easier to figure out who you need for these things!



Osum said:


> I’m getting an app update notice for iOS. Has anyone downloaded it yet? Last time I updated quickly, I lost the ability to get Fred, lol. A little skeptical this time...


I installed it last night, but have not noticed any difference...


----------



## mmmears

Yep. The prizes are just a trophy plus a number of EC.  No gems or anything really interesting in there.



Osum said:


> I’m getting an app update notice for iOS. Has anyone downloaded it yet? Last time I updated quickly, I lost the ability to get Fred, lol. A little skeptical this time...



I updated this morning and I don't see any difference.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Another trophy event. I so saved up all my happiness for nothing now. I didn't look at the prizes, because frankly whatever it is will be some currency, maybe a statue and if we are lucky some of those special boxes with more benches.


Yeah, I'm sitting this one out.  I can do without the event currency at this point.


----------



## SunDial

Quellman said:


> Another trophy event. I so saved up all my happiness for nothing now. I didn't look at the prizes, because frankly whatever it is will be some currency, maybe a statue and if we are lucky some of those special boxes with more benches.



I have had my happiness to collect at max since the beginning of the event.   I still think it'll be coming soon.  I like this event that they have not repeated anything YET!!


----------



## SunDial

Fred is at 3, everyone else is at 5. Have about 80 microbots saved up and 41K in EC.


----------



## esilanna

I feel like I always end up behind in these events, so it's kinda nice to have hit the time wall for once. I will say though-- I am apparently not a great collector of EC compared to some other players here  I only have about 10k saved currently.

Here's my current status:

Hiro - Level 5, collecting for 6
Gogo - Level 4 (ready but need microbots)
Honey Lemon - Level 5 (ready but need microbots as well)
Fred - Level 3, ready for 4
Wasabi - Level 4, collecting for 5

I'm not sure how high up I should try and level them before I welcome Yokai. I have a feeling I'm going to be scrambling for microbots...


----------



## Peachkins

esilanna said:


> I'm not sure how high up I should try and level them before I welcome Yokai. I have a feeling I'm going to be scrambling for microbots...



Mine are at 5 now, except for Wasabi who's at 4. I'm probably not doing much more than that. I will at least have them ready to level up again should the need arise.


----------



## supernova

I haven't seen the movie for about two years, and even then it took me about five days to watch it over my commute to and from Manhattan.  Did the villain actually have a name?  Where did they come up with Yokai?


----------



## Chrisvee

Got a bot stuck (see photo). Just playing this event casually with a twice daily check. Still don’t have Wasabi lol. But I defeated Mother Gothel! And got Judy Hops! And Prince Phillip! And Donald! So I have been productive.


----------



## mmmears

Chrisvee said:


> Got a bot stuck (see photo). Just playing this event casually with a twice daily check. Still don’t have Wasabi lol. But I defeated Mother Gothel! And got Judy Hops! And Prince Phillip! And Donald! So I have been productive.



Looks like your Bot wants to have a princess meet & greet.


----------



## Chrisvee

mmmears said:


> Looks like your Bot wants to have a princess meet & greet.


Lol Merryweather is in there with it


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I haven't seen the movie for about two years, and even then it took me about five days to watch it over my commute to and from Manhattan.  Did the villain actually have a name?  Where did they come up with Yokai?


Can't help you with that one, but I'm curious too.  But too lazy to re-watch the movie.  Every time I see the name Yokai, I think of the orange cat from the Yokai Watch games.  I think a Yokai is a spirit.  But again...having a lazy moment.


----------



## mikegood2

Well that was fun (not)! I just checked to see why my Flower wasn’t finished leveling up yet, to only realize that I never started leveling him  up. Only thing I can figure is when I Went to start leveling him up last night, he must have been out on a job? Luckily, I still have time to level him and Jack Jack up before Yokai becomes available.

EDIT: Incase anyone already read this before my edit, I meant Flower not Thumper.  I guess I’ve really checked out of this game lately and basically playing on auto-pilot.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Can anyone tell me how many days/hours are left in the event as of midnight EST?  My game crashed earlier this morning and when it rebooted, it restarted me on July 16th, undoing my 8hr Flower level up to him not being ready yet, undid my Wasabi level 4 back to 3, and took away 6Kish event currency.  I sent in a ticket but I can't tell how off I am now, as the trophy event went live an hour after it allowed me to collect yesterday's treasure chest prize.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> I haven't seen the movie for about two years, and even then it took me about five days to watch it over my commute to and from Manhattan.  Did the villain actually have a name?  Where did they come up with Yokai?



Yokai is a Japanese term for ghosts and other supernatural monsters.

The Villain unmasked was Professor Robert Callahan (who ran the Technology Institute where the rest of the characters went to school).  He went evil after his daughter was lost in an inter-dimensional void in a laboratory accident.  The gang was able to rescue the daughter, although the original Baymax was lost (Hiro was able to build a replacement because Baymax gave Hiro his programming chip ie his consciousness).


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Yokai is a Japanese term for ghosts and other supernatural monsters.
> 
> The Villain unmasked was Professor Robert Callahan (who ran the Technology Institute where the rest of the characters went to school).  He went evil after his daughter was lost in an inter-dimensional void in a laboratory accident.  The gang was able to rescue the daughter, although the original Baymax was lost (Hiro was able to build a replacement because Baymax gave Hiro his programming chip ie his consciousness).


Yep, I knew how the movie went and how it ended.  It's just that the kids always seemed to refer to him as the guy in the Kabuki mask, never by a particular name.  Wondering if the name came from the comic books or it's just a matter of the interns getting creative because "Guy in the Kabuki Mask" wouldn't fit on the character book screen.

I was hoping that we were going to get both versions of Tadashi, original and extra crispy.  Guess the interns weren't willing to get THAT creative...


----------



## mara512

PrincessS121212 said:


> Can anyone tell me how many days/hours are left in the event as of midnight EST?  My game crashed earlier this morning and when it rebooted, it restarted me on July 16th, undoing my 8hr Flower level up to him not being ready yet, undid my Wasabi level 4 back to 3, and took away 6Kish event currency.  I sent in a ticket but I can't tell how off I am now, as the trophy event went live an hour after it allowed me to collect yesterday's treasure chest prize.




As of 6am EST my game say 12d 7h


----------



## esilanna

supernova said:


> Yep, I knew how the movie went and how it ended.  It's just that the kids always seemed to refer to him as the guy in the Kabuki mask, never by a particular name.  Wondering if the name came from the comic books or it's just a matter of the interns getting creative because "Guy in the Kabuki Mask" wouldn't fit on the character book screen.
> 
> I was hoping that we were going to get both versions of Tadashi, original and extra crispy.  Guess the interns weren't willing to get THAT creative...



Extra crispy...


----------



## figment_jii

supernova said:


> Yep, I knew how the movie went and how it ended.  It's just that the kids always seemed to refer to him as the guy in the Kabuki mask, never by a particular name.  Wondering if the name came from the comic books or it's just a matter of the interns getting creative because "Guy in the Kabuki Mask" wouldn't fit on the character book screen.


I also don't recall them using the name "Yokai" in the movie itself, but it was the name that was used in the merchandise from the film.  So at least in this one, the "interns" at Gameloft didn't make up the name.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I was hoping that we were going to get both versions of Tadashi, original and extra crispy.  Guess the interns weren't willing to get THAT creative...





I also don't remember the name Yokai in the movie.


----------



## Wdw1015

First place on my leaderboard has 1,593 trophies with 2nd place having 306. Not that I really care how I place in these anymore but come on now. 1,593 in just over 24 hours? Is that even possible?


----------



## mmmears

Wdw1015 said:


> First place on my leaderboard has 1,593 trophies with 2nd place having 306. Not that I really care how I place in these anymore but come on now. 1,593 in just over 24 hours? Is that even possible?



Crazy. #1 in my game is around 450.  This is one reason why I don't try hard in these contests.


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> First place on my leaderboard has 1,593 trophies with 2nd place having 306. Not that I really care how I place in these anymore but come on now. 1,593 in just over 24 hours? Is that even possible?



YEP!!! Guess they are just that much better than everyone else. 









Unless they are sinking thousand of dollars into the game, and why wouldn’t they that statues looks awfully sweet, no it's not. My guess is they are just altering their devices clock. To lazy to do the math, but is 1,593 even possible?


----------



## supernova

esilanna said:


> Extra crispy...


Thank you.  I'm glad SOMEONE caught it.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else excited that the time wall will fall tomorrow and we can start the challenging/frustrating task of collecting for Yokai quickly enough to also get Baymax?



supernova said:


> Thyank you.  I'm glad SOMEONE caught it.



Oh, I got it.


----------



## supernova

Only 10 each for Yokai's tokens??  Can't wait to NOT start winning these after each task!


----------



## KimRonRufus

This is crazy. All I really want is Baymax, but to get him, I gotta get Yokai first, and to get HIM, I gotta have all the wires for Baymax, and to get THOSE, I gotta either get lucky with a rigged bronze chest or Honey and Hiro tasks. I've been running them for DAYS and guess what Hiro got me? NOTHING! I still need six wires! I should've had them by now! I think I understand why people get the extra characters. I wanted to see what would happen if I didn't get them this time. NOW I KNOW.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Only 10 each for Yokai's tokens??  Can't wait to NOT start winning these after each task!



I started out well so far. Didn’t collect any of my character tasks this morning, because I knew Yokai started an hour later. Got lucky selecting some of the jobs correctly and started out 2/10 and 2/10 on his items.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I’m so certain my drops on Yokai will be terrible, I sent Peter Pan on his 24 hour leveling the moment Yokai unlocked this morning.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> I’m so certain my drops on Yokai will be terrible, I sent Peter Pan on his 24 hour leveling the moment Yokai unlocked this morning.



Actually that’s a brilliant move on your part. Now you’ve guaranteed that you’ll have great drop rates and have to wait for Peter Pan to finish leveling, before you can level your ready to welcome Yokai.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I’m so certain my drops on Yokai will be terrible, I sent Peter Pan on his 24 hour leveling the moment Yokai unlocked this morning.


Sounds like a pretty solid strategy to me.  Congrats on completing Pan, btw.


----------



## supernova

These back-to-back events have been wonderful!  Sitting on 19.5 million magic.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm at 5 photos of Abigail and 4 hats.  It's progress.  I'm also happy to say I'm up to 8.5M magic, so I agree with @supernova about the back to back events.  It's seriously building my magic, as long as I send all non-essential characters off on the longest task possible.  Poor Rabbit and Eeyore though.  Rabbit's always hopping mad and Eeyore is always turning circles in the pond.

Also I've NEVER seen Big Hero 6, so who exactly is Abigail?


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm at 5 photos of Abigail and 4 hats.  It's progress.  I'm also happy to say I'm up to 8.5M magic, so I agree with @supernova about the back to back events.  It's seriously building my magic, as long as I send all non-essential characters off on the longest task possible.  Poor Rabbit and Eeyore though.  Rabbit's always hopping mad and Eeyore is always turning circles in the pond.
> 
> Also I've NEVER seen Big Hero 6, so who exactly is Abigail?



What I mentioned upthread...The daughter of the villain that got lost in the inter-dimensional void.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> Actually that’s a brilliant move on your part. Now you’ve guaranteed that you’ll have great drop rates and have to wait for Peter Pan to finish leveling, before you can level your ready to welcome Yokai.



Yes, a bold move to taunt RNGesus like that but I felt it worth it.



supernova said:


> Sounds like a pretty solid strategy to me.  Congrats on completing Pan, btw.



Such an unpleasant grind. Sending characters on tasks and getting nothing in return is discouraging to play. I’d rather send someone on a single task multiple times longer as have a reasonable chance of a reward or even inflated token requirements than get nothing from tasks.


----------



## go oilers go

JamesGarvey said:


> I’m so certain my drops on Yokai will be terrible, I sent Peter Pan on his 24 hour leveling the moment Yokai unlocked this morning.


I did the exact same thing!  See ya Pete!


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Yokai now so he’ll be in my kingdom in the morning. With 10 days left, this makes me think the drop rates for Baymax and his armor will be absolutely terrible.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> Welcoming Yokai now so he’ll be in my kingdom in the morning. With 10 days left, this makes me think the drop rates for Baymax and his armor will be absolutely terrible.


Congrats!!!  I have all the pictures, but still need 4 more ear hats.  Drops were surprisingly good today.  Hope everyone else is doing just as well.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> Welcoming Yokai now so he’ll be in my kingdom in the morning. With 10 days left, this makes me think the drop rates for Baymax and his armor will be absolutely terrible.


Same here.  This one was mercifully easy.  Now just to get him to 2 so I can build the lab and start on the final piece for Baymax.  Wonder how they'll have us collect for his red armor?


----------



## go oilers go

CallieMar said:


> Welcoming Yokai now so he’ll be in my kingdom in the morning. With 10 days left, this makes me think the drop rates for Baymax and his armor will be absolutely terrible.


That's awesome and quick!  I'm at 11 of 10 photos and 1 Yokai ear hat  Those ears just won't drop for me...


----------



## hopemax

go oilers go said:


> That's awesome and quick!  I'm at 11 of 10 photos and 1 Yokai ear hat  Those ears just won't drop for me...



That's terrible.  I'm in the, "that was curiously easy, where's the catch?"  camp.  Welcoming Yokai in both games after this morning's drops.  Plus in my Windows game, I also got both photos and 1 ear hat towards leveling to 2. I got the last 2 ear hats I needed via Merlin's collection and a silver chest so I didn't have to click on my characters until after I hit Welcome.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Sure enough, had all the tokens to welcome Yokai at 11pm last night. Was able to get all his photos for level 2 after starting him this morning.


----------



## Wdw1015

Apparently I drew the short straw in this one....only 2 hats in over 24 hours. Boo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I haven't seen the movie for about two years, and even then it took me about five days to watch it over my commute to and from Manhattan.  Did the villain actually have a name?  Where did they come up with Yokai?



The villain was definitely Yokai and even the action figure for him is labeled as such

Now, I don’t think they referred to him as that very much but it was technically his name in the movie


----------



## mmmears

Yokai drops were easy for me. Sorry for those who are having trouble - it’s happened to me in various events. He is at 2 and I placed the last building. Have to wait 8 hours until it finishes to know what hoops I’ll have to jump through next.


----------



## ArgeDroz

Can anyone give me step by step instructions for transferring this game to a new device. I'm really scared I'm going to lose things. I am not starting over!!


----------



## Araminta18

Those hat drops for Yokai are ridiculous for me--I got lucky first time out but only 2 in the last 16 hours or so.  Need 4 more.  *crossing fingers*

In other news, I didn't realize how well I'm doing with my other characters!  Of course I don't have many of the normal storyline premium characters (missing King Louie, Flower, Flash, Merryweather, Maximus, Wall-E, Boo, Jack Sparrow, Hook and Rafiki), but still pretty pleased with myself! 

Jack Jack - Level 6

Thumper - Level 8
Bambi - Level 4

Peter Pan - Level 8
Wendy - Level 9

Toy Alien - Level 6


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Apparently I drew the short straw in this one....only 2 hats in over 24 hours. Boo.



I think I also drew that short straw.  Got the rest of the pictures but need four more hats for Yokai.  I did have some luck during this event though I now have welcomed Shere Khan in the break before Yokai was released yesterday and close to Wendy. All in good time.


----------



## squirrel

I haven't even started collecting for Yokai.  Somehow when I was suppose to build Frederickson Grounds, I only saw San Fransokyo City and I didn't have enough gems to build it.  Then yesterday I finally realized that it was right beside it and only needed event currency.


----------



## hopemax

squirrel said:


> I haven't even started collecting for Yokai.  Somehow when I was suppose to build Frederickson Grounds, I only saw San Fransokyo City and I didn't have enough gems to build it.  Then yesterday I finally realized that it was right beside it and only needed event currency.



Brutal.  And I think there are several timed tasks after building Frederickson Grounds before you even get to Welcome Yokai.  Reminder, normal game play, including an event will never require you to spend gems.  Certainly having the Premium characters and building helps you collect faster, but your Quest tasks will never require you spend gems directly.


----------



## squirrel

hopemax said:


> Brutal.  And I think there are several timed tasks after building Frederickson Grounds before you even get to Welcome Yokai.  Reminder, normal game play, including an event will never require you to spend gems.  Certainly having the Premium characters and building helps you collect faster, but your Quest tasks will never require you spend gems directly.


I'll blame it on the heat wave we have had.  Can't think straight.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> The villain was definitely Yokai and even the action figure for him is labeled as such
> 
> Now, I don’t think they referred to him as that very much but it was technically his name in the movie


Sounds like an afterthought on Disney's part.  Never referred to once in the film by that name.  Later on when they released the figures, I guess they had to come up with something.  How did the writers not include a name for the character?


----------



## go oilers go

hopemax said:


> That's terrible.  I'm in the, "that was curiously easy, where's the catch?"  camp.  Welcoming Yokai in both games after this morning's drops.  Plus in my Windows game, I also got both photos and 1 ear hat towards leveling to 2. I got the last 2 ear hats I needed via Merlin's collection and a silver chest so I didn't have to click on my characters until after I hit Welcome.


Up to 7/10, so getting closer, hopefully I can welcome him tonight, but most likely in the morning...


----------



## mmmears

Still building that lab...


----------



## Aces86

So I have to collect all blueprints and wires before I can start on Yokai? That’s what I’m in the middle of. 

Haven’t been playing this event like the past ones I have. Probably my least liked event as I have no idea who the characters are lol


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> So I have to collect all blueprints and wires before I can start on Yokai? That’s what I’m in the middle of.
> 
> Haven’t been playing this event like the past ones I have. Probably my least liked event as I have no idea who the characters are lol



I don't really know since I had them before the "welcome Yokai" thing ever popped up.


----------



## mmmears

After the lab is built, Honey & Wasabi have a 4 hour quest.


----------



## mmmears

...and it's Supernova for the win.  To get those last tokens for Baymax there are 3 tasks - each a joing task requiring 2 event characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ugh, still working on Yokai...

I needed to upgrade Gogo for her to work on getting the photo - but guess that was a mistake as used up so many microbots that now I have all the tokens except need 25 more microbots.  Oh well


----------



## go oilers go

mmmears said:


> After the lab is built, Honey & Wasabi have a 4 hour quest.


Do you recall how much EC is required to build the lab?


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> ...and it's Supernova for the win.  To get those last tokens for Baymax there are 3 tasks - each a joing task requiring 2 event characters.



So I suppose it’s nice that some things stay the same........


----------



## Peachkins

ArgeDroz said:


> Can anyone give me step by step instructions for transferring this game to a new device. I'm really scared I'm going to lose things. I am not starting over!!



I've had no issues transferring my game to a new phone. I have an Android device. All of my gameplay is saved to my Google Play account automatically. It's been awhile, but when I transferred to my new device, I don't even think I had to do anything- it just loaded the info automatically when I started the game. If it doesn't do that, you can go into settings and connect to different types of accounts to get your gameplay back.


----------



## mara512

go oilers go said:


> Do you recall how much EC is required to build the lab?




15,000 if my memory is correct


----------



## mmmears

So... After TWO rounds of my 6 characters looking for that Baymax item, I got NONE!  This is going to take forever... 



go oilers go said:


> Do you recall how much EC is required to build the lab?



I also think it was 15K, but I'm not 100% sure.  Sorry I didn't write it down.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Just got the popup to buy Baymax & a themed concession for $9.99...seems like early considering I just got to unlocking the epic yellow chip things.


----------



## tyedye

mmmears said:


> So... After TWO rounds of my 6 characters looking for that Baymax item, I got NONE!  This is going to take forever...
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it was 15K, but I'm not 100% sure.  Sorry I didn't write it down.



Yes it was 15k


----------



## supernova

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Just got the popup to buy Baymax & a themed concession for $9.99...seems like early considering I just got to unlocking the epic yellow chip things.


And the sad part is that ther will be some panicky idiots who go for it.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, I had a very busy weekend and my last four yokai hats just wouldn’t drop. 

He will be welcomed in about 35 minutes, but I’m hoping that I will have time to catch up


----------



## dutamulia

Yokai (_yaw kwai_) are same or at least very similar both in chinese and japanese language. It means (generally considered) foul creatures that takes humanoid forms. Ever heard of White Snake legend? That's a story about a female white snake who took human form and fell in love with a man.

I am not getting baymax or even yokai. As a new player who couldn't spend much I'll be content if I can unlock wasabi at all. Until the bank approve my credit card application i will to be patient.


----------



## ArgeDroz

Peachkins said:


> I've had no issues transferring my game to a new phone. I have an Android device. All of my gameplay is saved to my Google Play account automatically. It's been awhile, but when I transferred to my new device, I don't even think I had to do anything- it just loaded the info automatically when I started the game. If it doesn't do that, you can go into settings and connect to different types of accounts to get your gameplay back.



Yeah it did just what I was afraid it would do. Started over. I tried hitting the Google connect button which did nothing. When logged into the original gameit showed me the original file with a title of "Local Data" & a "Keep this" button, the new file with the Google Play header & a "Transfer to this" button, & a "Merge together" button. I was afraid to try the merge option so I kept the original file. Has anyone else run into this & tried the merge option?


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> ...and it's Supernova for the win.  To get those last tokens for Baymax there are 3 tasks - each a joing task requiring 2 event characters.



I’m just leveling GoGo to 4 now. At what point does she assist with the yellow chips?  I’m alao guessing it’s her and Yokai that work together.


----------



## Onceler

AJGolden1013 said:


> I’m just leveling GoGo to 4 now. At what point does she assist with the yellow chips?  I’m alao guessing it’s her and Yokai that work together.



I have GoGO at level 4 and she is collecting the chips with Yokai.

My drop rates for the chips so far:

2/3
2/3
1/3
0/3
0/3
0/3


----------



## Dan Broersma

Deleted


----------



## Gothmic

supernova said:


> Sounds like an afterthought on Disney's part.  Never referred to once in the film by that name.  Later on when they released the figures, I guess they had to come up with something.  How did the writers not include a name for the character?



This is more common than you'd think, most of the bounty hunters and various Cantina aliens in Star Wars were not ever named in the movie, but come time to sell an action figure for it, they had to have something. At least your crapping on Disney and not the interns for a change, share the love


----------



## Dan Broersma

AJGolden1013 said:


> I’m just leveling GoGo to 4 now. At what point does she assist with the yellow chips?  I’m alao guessing it’s her and Yokai that work together.





Onceler said:


> I have GoGO at level 4 and she is collecting the chips with Yokai.
> 
> My drop rates for the chips so far:
> 
> 2/3
> 2/3
> 1/3
> 0/3
> 0/3
> 0/3



You need to have Sanfrantokyo for Gogo to collect gold chips.


----------



## lmmatooki

Oh my goodness, this week has been crazy!!! Still working on Yokai, 42/60 10/10 8/10 so far, I'm hoping to welcome him today. I also really hope I will be able to finish this event as well, I have some days off work and I mean it is my birthday week this week, so it has to happen for me, right?? Hahaha


----------



## AJGolden1013

Dan Broersma said:


> You need to have Sanfrantokyo for Gogo to collect gold chips.



Then, this will be an added challenge for me, I’m not buying sanfrantokyo


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Oh my goodness, this week has been crazy!!! Still working on Yokai, 42/60 10/10 8/10 so far, I'm hoping to welcome him today. I also really hope I will be able to finish this event as well, I have some days off work and I mean it is my birthday week this week, so it has to happen for me, right?? Hahaha



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweeter

Has anyone else noticed the new refresh rate for the Pop Koi Blimps. It looks like it's now 1 hour instead of 2 hours.


----------



## sapphirenian

Hi, this is off topic from the event. I just finished Peter Pan and Bambi’s events but no new quest has popped up. I should be unlocking Incredibles now but when I checked past articles, it was the first event that MK made. Does anyone know how to unlock them? Or are they really a limited-time characters?


----------



## sapphirenian

tweeter said:


> Has anyone else noticed the new refresh rate for the Pop Koi Blimps. It looks like it's now 1 hour instead of 2 hours.


Still 2 hours for me.


----------



## tweeter

tweeter said:


> Has anyone else noticed the new refresh rate for the Pop Koi Blimps. It looks like it's now 1 hour instead of 2 hours.



Never mind what I wrote. The time kept changing on me. Now it's back to 2 hours.


----------



## JamesGarvey

0 for 4 on getting any chips from the magic chest.


----------



## Acer

Rough one for me. 4 chips. Going to DW tomorrow  Might just have to be content with welcoming baymax and not worrying about the suit


----------



## supernova

sapphirenian said:


> Hi, this is off topic from the event. I just finished Peter Pan and Bambi’s events but no new quest has popped up. I should be unlocking Incredibles now but when I checked past articles, it was the first event that MK made. Does anyone know how to unlock them? Or are they really a limited-time characters?


I believe the ship to unlock them has sailed.  The only way to get these characters will be through the Legendary chests, whenever they cycle the Incredibles characters back in.


----------



## supernova

Gothmic said:


> This is more common than you'd think, most of the bounty hunters and various Cantina aliens in Star Wars were not ever named in the movie, but come time to sell an action figure for it, they had to have something. At least your crapping on Disney and not the interns for a change, share the love


Perhaps.  But you're also comparing throw-away background characters to the film's villain.

That and as the man in the Kabuki mask, the character was silent, so James Cromwell did not get voice credits for that half of the character, only Professor Callahan.


----------



## SunDial

0/3 on the first outing for the chips.   Happiness event finished 4th and got 2 fences to guard the 2 bonsai plants.  

Does the Fred quest start the suit collecting?


----------



## supernova

7/10 on the yellow chip things.  All three sets of characters are out on their respective quests.  The odds of scoring 3/3 on this upcoming collection?  Zero percent.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> 7/10 on the yellow chip things.  All three sets of characters are out on their respective quests.  The odds of scoring 3/3 on this upcoming collection?  Zero percent.



Me, too.  My drop rate is abysmally bad.  3 of my 7 came from chests (2 long before this last round this am).  More often than not I'm pulling 0/3 each round.


----------



## SunDial

Round two was 0/3.   The only 2 chips I have came from chests


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

SunDial said:


> 0/3 on the first outing for the chips.   Happiness event finished 4th and got 2 fences to guard the 2 bonsai plants.
> 
> Does the Fred quest start the suit collecting?



No it does not.


----------



## Somnam

So immediately after getting Baymax, we need to get him to level 2. Two epic Tadashi chips and two epic ear hats. Honey Lemon needs level 6, Wasabi 5, Gogo 5 and Fred/Yokai 3 to do the tasks. Some of those tasks are 6 hours long. Then the armour uses the same tokens/tasks and we need 4 of each as well as two legendary shoulder pads, which only Hiro can get on a 2 hour mission (lvl 5). Think it’s going to be tough, especially if the characters aren’t at the right levels as a lot of tokens for Honey Lemon and Wasabi clash with the Baymax tokens...


----------



## mara512

Somnam said:


> So immediately after getting Baymax, we need to get him to level 2. Two epic Tadashi chips and two epic ear hats. Honey Lemon needs level 6, Wasabi 5, Gogo 5 and Fred/Yokai 3 to do the tasks. Some of those tasks are 6 hours long. Then the armour uses the same tokens/tasks and we need 4 of each as well as two legendary shoulder pads, which only Hiro can get on a 2 hour mission (lvl 5). Think it’s going to be tough, especially if the characters aren’t at the right levels as a lot of tokens for Honey Lemon and Wasabi clash with the Baymax tokens...




Well all my characters are at the right levels but I can’t get any of the yellow chips to drop. I am stuck. I keep sending them out on the fix Baymax task but nothing. So frustrating.


----------



## mikegood2

Also having awful drop rates. Have yet to get 1 chip from any of the 3 4 hour group jobs. Currently 2/10. Got my 1st from the original collect quest for ??? And the 2nd from a chest.

Decided it’s time to throw (stuff) at the wall and see what sticks.  Sent Yokai off to level up to 4, so I won’t have all 3 jobs out at the same time. I know it won’t make a difference, but if I do get a chip on next group of collects I’ll be positive it did.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  My drop rate is abysmally bad.  3 of my 7 came from chests (2 long before this last round this am).  More often than not I'm pulling 0/3 each round.


Aaaaannnnddddd... 0/3 that round.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I wish the chips were a different color. I get very hopeful when I see yellow flying around only to realize it was just a star. I’m 2/10 and still have 7 days so hopefully I get very close.  I’m more okay with spending a few gems to guarantee I get the chips rather than a bunch of gems for an additional chance with no guarantee.  Right now having everything but those 8 chips is 324 gems, which is a LOT however I will work for the next 7 days to get that number down and take it from there. I don’t even care about the costume for Baymax.

In other news I leveled up stitch so maybe that will improve the drop rate, hahaha


----------



## go oilers go

lmmatooki said:


> Oh my goodness, this week has been crazy!!! Still working on Yokai, 42/60 10/10 8/10 so far, I'm hoping to welcome him today. I also really hope I will be able to finish this event as well, I have some days off work and I mean it is my birthday week this week, so it has to happen for me, right?? Hahaha


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Disney_Alli

I am only seeing two pairs that can collect for the yellow pieces no matter what I do. I don't have anywhere near enough gems for Sanfranskyo though. Is that why? Usually I would still see that is was available and telling me the steps I need to follow to access the new pairing (such as getting the building and then leveling up a character) Why is that? Anyone know?


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lmmatooki

go oilers go said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## hopemax

Just a reminder. Fred's 4 hour task that popped up the same time as the chips unlocked, has a chip as a possible token.  In both games, I got chips when his task completed.  I think it may have a high drop rate (maybe even guaranteed) like the mandatory character tasks to unlock previous tokens.  So it is better to just send Fred to do it when you still have chips to collect, otherwise Fred will still have to complete the 4 hour task but then you get nothing out of it but stars and a little EC.

I'm at 6 chips in both games.  Most cycles get me 1 chip, but I have had at least one in each game where I had zero.


----------



## hopemax

Disney_Alli said:


> I am only seeing two pairs that can collect for the yellow pieces no matter what I do. I don't have anywhere near enough gems for Sanfranskyo though. Is that why? Usually I would still see that is was available and telling me the steps I need to follow to access the new pairing (such as getting the building and then leveling up a character) Why is that? Anyone know?



Yes, Go Go and Yokai's task requires the building.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I feel like I'm really behind in this event. RL has been keeping me busy which means I can only play once or twice a day (usually morning and night). I bought the two premium characters. I've just finished the "Are you SURE?" task for collecting all the Blueprints and Wires and have just sent Honey, Wasabi and Hiro off on their "Down to the Wire" Task.


----------



## supernova

Finally...  just received my 10th yellow chip right now.  After a cute animation of Baymax and Hiro hugging, you get the prompt to welcome Baymax.  Only you have to wait an hour before he is welcomed.  In the meantime, there are four and six hour tasks for new tokens to level Baymax up.  Started those during the hour welcoming.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Finally...  just received my 10th yellow chip right now.  After a cute animation of Baymax and Hiro hugging, you get the prompt to welcome Baymax.  Only you have to wait an hour before he is welcomed.  In the meantime, there are four and six hour tasks for new tokens to level Baymax up.  Started those during the hour welcoming.



Congratulations. My drops have been awful. Sitting at 3/10 so far and two of those came from chests.


----------



## squirrel

2 ears away from finishing Yokai.  So far behind.


----------



## supernova

After the first joint one hour task, we get the prompt to Fix Baymax's Armor and are taken to the costume building.  But we cannot work on the armor until Baymax is at level 2.


----------



## Jason_V

...and another mini event, this time it's clouds. At least they're easier to see compared to the Incredibots...


----------



## SunDial

Jason_V said:


> ...and another mini event, this time it's clouds. At least they're easier to see compared to the Incredibots...



New the clouds would have to make an appearance.  I think they were 8 every 2 hours. 

My last 3 rounds of chip collecting were 1/3 each.  Half way there.


----------



## mmmears

I got Baymax to L2 late last night, but haven't had much luck getting the armor items.   His shoulder pads can only be collected by one character (Hiro).  Oh, and now there are clouds in my kingdom...


----------



## Jason_V

SunDial said:


> New the clouds would have to make an appearance.  I think they were 8 every 2 hours.



Yeah, I've read the same 2 hour hypothesis on FB...I'll see in about an hour.

Had a bad time finding the last cloud so I closed the game and got back into it...found Cloud #8 without a problem.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

What are the prizes this time?


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I feel like I'm really behind in this event. RL has been keeping me busy which means I can only play once or twice a day (usually morning and night). I bought the two premium characters. I've just finished the "Are you SURE?" task for collecting all the Blueprints and Wires and have just sent Honey, Wasabi and Hiro off on their "Down to the Wire" Task.


I'm running behind as well. Still need 16 microbots to collect Yokai.


----------



## Jason_V

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> What are the prizes this time?



Rank 1-2,000 varying numbers of Magic Chests and EC. Rank 2,001 to 3,000: 200 EC


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Jason_V said:


> Rank 1-2,000 varying numbers of Magic Chests and EC. Rank 2,001 to 3,000: 200 EC


Thanks. More chances to get fancy benches to sit by fancy fences.


----------



## lpereira

11 chests (10 from contests, 1 daily reward) and only benches and fences here. Thats a pretty low return rate.


----------



## supernova

lpereira said:


> 11 chests (10 from contests, 1 daily reward) and only benches and fences here. Thats a pretty low return rate.


Actually, your return rate is 100%... 11 chests and 11 prizes.  Now, value on return...


----------



## heatherwith3

I guess it’s my turn to have crummy drop rates for an event.  I still need 3 ear hats for Yokai.  I doubt I’ll be finishing the event, but I will still try.


----------



## SunDial

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Thanks. More chances to get fancy benches to sit by fancy fences.


 
And to stare at those lovely bonsai plants.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> And to stare at those lovely bonsai plants.


Kinda makes you nostalgic for clover planters, huh?


----------



## squirrel

Still need two more ears for Yokai.  3 Characters came back with nothing.  I just hope I get Baymax in time.


----------



## mmmears

Still playing for Baymax's armor, and not making much progress, but I can't really complain.

Good news is those silly wires we needed to collect - we don't need them to level Baymax up - so it's a pain but at least once it's done it's done.

I am sorry for those of you who got the short end of the RNG stick this time.  I've been there and it's awful.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I now have 5/10 of the chips for Baymax.  The drop rate has been terrible.

Furthermore, if not for seeing the posts on here I would have no way of knowing that I could have a 3rd set of characters helping collect these as I haven't bought San Fransokyo City, and therefore can't see the option for Yokai and Go Go to collect (I've even checked their screens to see if they have unlocked tasks together that would have hinted at this, and they don't!).  I have the gems to afford it, but wasn't going to bother since it appears to not help with Baymax - but after reading the comments on here (coupled with my terrible drop rates), I am now pondering it.  Especially since I notice that Wasabi, Honey Lemon, and Go Go are all going to need leveled up to help with getting Baymax's armor and/or getting him to lvl 2 based on an earlier posting on here.  So basically, if it weren't for this forum site I wouldn't even be pondering spending my gems on San Fransokyo City - not a great way to set things up if you'd like people to spend money/gems on premium attractions.  I'll probably regret this, but I'm going to hold off and see what the next round or two of drops gets me.  Maybe rethink this tomorrow...


----------



## mikegood2

Still slow going, but I’m getting there. Have pulled 1/3 my last 3 times and currently at 7/10. Hoping to be able to start welcoming some time tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Despite my game losing 20 hours of event progress which still hasn't been fixed, I felt like I was doing okay with the event until today.  Got 6 of the yellow Baymax chips yesterday, but today only 2.  Have one more character return before bed, so unless I get really lucky, I won't be able to welcome Baymax till tomorrow which only leaves me 6 days to get him leveled up to L2, get his armor, and build my EC to 80K for the conversion.  This may be my first event that I don't get the full 40 gems despite playing multiple times daily.

In the meantime, I've gotten Thumper ready for his final level up, Bambi to 7, Flower to 8 (twice thanks to the game glitch), and JackJack a couple tokens away from ready for L7.  Still no Bambi float or Forest Ice Rink.


----------



## hopemax

I am down to needing 1 chip in both games.  I missed out on an extra collection this evening because we were very busy...

BOOKING OUR TRIP TO TOKYO DISNEYLAND!!!!!

So I guarantee there will be an event the first week of Dec, lol.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Still playing for Baymax's armor, and not making much progress, but I can't really complain.


I just started the collection rounds for the armor, so let's see what happens.  Even though only Hiro can collect for the shoulder pad, at least his is only a two-hour task.  How far have you made it since posting?


----------



## PrincessP

Started collecting for Baymax’s armor yesterday afternoon.

3/4 Tadashi chips
0/4 ear hats
0/2 shoulder pads

Make sure to not level up Baymax past lvl 2 until you get the armor as the tokens for armor and leveling him are in the same “pool.”

Bundle offer to purchase Baymax armor and 40 gems
$4.99 US 

Bambi lvl 7
Flower lvl 8, 3 tokens away from lvl 9 
Thumper ready for lvl 10

Jack Jack lvl 8

Good luck on drop rates for everyone!


----------



## PrincessP

ArgeDroz said:


> Yeah it did just what I was afraid it would do. Started over. I tried hitting the Google connect button which did nothing. When logged into the original gameit showed me the original file with a title of "Local Data" & a "Keep this" button, the new file with the Google Play header & a "Transfer to this" button, & a "Merge together" button. I was afraid to try the merge option so I kept the original file. Has anyone else run into this & tried the merge option?



Never transferred my game, but just wanted to wish you luck in getting it fixed as I can imagine the frustration of losing all your progress.




lmmatooki said:


> Oh my goodness, this week has been crazy!!! Still working on Yokai, 42/60 10/10 8/10 so far, I'm hoping to welcome him today. I also really hope I will be able to finish this event as well, I have some days off work and I mean it is my birthday week this week, so it has to happen for me, right?? Hahaha



Happy Birthday tomorrow!  Have a great day!


----------



## Arundal

My drops for the chips have continued to be terrible. I am currently sitting at 5/10. Maybe today will be a better day, only getting 1 a day at this rate.


----------



## littlebearfan

hopemax said:


> I am down to needing 1 chip in both games.  I missed out on an extra collection this evening because we were very busy...
> 
> BOOKING OUR TRIP TO TOKYO DISNEYLAND!!!!!
> 
> So I guarantee there will be an event the first week of Dec, lol.



We have a trip to Disney World planned for early December, so I certainly hope there isn’t an event.  But I have to agree with you - knowing my luck, there will be one!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I just started the collection rounds for the armor, so let's see what happens.  Even though only Hiro can collect for the shoulder pad, at least his is only a two-hour task.  How far have you made it since posting?



I got the last ear hat this morning, and welcomed "armored Baymax" after that.  The shoulder pads had a bad drop rate, but since it was a 2 hr task I ended up with those 2 well before I got the ear hats.


----------



## PrincessP

mmmears said:


> I got the last ear hat this morning, and welcomed "armored Baymax" after that.  The shoulder pads had a bad drop rate, but since it was a 2 hr task I ended up with those 2 well before I got the ear hats.



Congrats!  

I am having the same experience.  I have all Tadashi chips and shoulder plates. Zero ear hats.


----------



## Araminta18

Argh I’ve needed 1 more chip to welcome Baymax since last night, going on my 4th round with NO DROPS. I’m not bitter. *sigh*


----------



## mara512

Finally welcomed Baymax.  Working on leveling him to 2. Here goes nothing


----------



## Hoodie

Had great drop rates for chips for the first 2 rounds.  Now have gone 48 hours with 1 chip.  Standing at 7/10.


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> Had great drop rates for chips for the first 2 rounds.  Now have gone 48 hours with 1 chip.  Standing at 7/10.



Like you my drops have continued to be awful. Kept quests running all day and got 1 chip. Now at 6/10.


----------



## mmmears

It's clear I got really really lucky this time.  For those of you still needing items, I hope you get them!


----------



## Araminta18

Baaaah 5th time and couldn’t get that last chip for nothing. I had the parade going, full happiness....good grief!


----------



## CallieMar

I’m finally working on Baymax’s armor, but so far nothing has dropped.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Amazingly I got the chips needed to welcome Baymax. I don’t care if I get the armor or not.  I hav3 a crazy next few days so I’m glad I got him and now I’m just building my EC and I’ll go from there.  Good luck to all


----------



## SunDial

AJGolden1013 said:


> Amazingly I got the chips needed to welcome Baymax. I don’t care if I get the armor or not.  I hav3 a crazy next few days so I’m glad I got him and now I’m just building my EC and I’ll go from there.  Good luck to all



Agree about the armor.   I am collecting for Baymax to go to L2.   Had to send Lemon to 6.   Working on the 40 gem conversation.  Have 43K and 5 1/2 days to get to 80Kj.   Think I will be good with the EC from the cloud event and what ever the last one turns out to be.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Does anyone know if the drop rate matters whether your happiness is at 99 percent ecstatic or lower? Like, would I have a better chance at getting those chips if my happiness was at maximum rather than, say, 30 percent ecstatic? Or does it not matter as long as it's in the ecstatic range?


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> Does anyone know if the drop rate matters whether your happiness is at 99 percent ecstatic or lower? Like, would I have a better chance at getting those chips if my happiness was at maximum rather than, say, 30 percent ecstatic? Or does it not matter as long as it's in the ecstatic range?


Can't say for certain, but I don't recall reading that the individual percentage matters.  Just a matter of staying within the happiness level.


----------



## supernova

One ear hat away from getting the armor and being done with this bland event for good.


----------



## go oilers go

Finally welcoming baymax!!


----------



## NedsTJ

supernova said:


> Can't say for certain, but I don't recall reading that the individual percentage matters.  Just a matter of staying within the happiness level.



I’ve been trying for chips the last two days, and have received only 1, lol. This morning I started paying attention to Happiness, and will be keeping it in Ecstatic. My next window is 1:30pm, so we’ll see if it improves.


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessP said:


> Happy Birthday tomorrow! Have a great day!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## lmmatooki

So, I have welcomed Baymax but I am having a difficult time leveling him up to level 2 to be able to collect for his armor.


----------



## Arundal

lmmatooki said:


> So, I have welcomed Baymax but I am having a difficult time leveling him up to level 2 to be able to collect for his armor.



Congrats to you. I am still sitting at 8/10 chips and considering it is time to stop playing a game with so little chances for drops. Don’t want them to give it to me but let’s be reasonable at least.  You want us to stay let us win some.  Got three boxes in cloud contest but did not get any chips from them. Interns need to be nicer!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Happiness is by tier, not percentage. 4%, 84%, the buff is the same. The percentage is basically a time indicator of how that level decays.


----------



## Jason_V

Managed to welcome Baymax last night and need one more helmet to get him to level 2 and the armor. Managed three chests and the EC for the mini event...happiness is at max. I'm feeling good about getting the "congrats, you're done!" screen fairly soon.


----------



## hopemax

lmmatooki said:


> So, I have welcomed Baymax but I am having a difficult time leveling him up to level 2 to be able to collect for his armor.



This is me.  I did get him leveled up in my Windows game this morning, but still need another hat in IOS.  It's been over 24 hours since Welcoming him in both games.


----------



## supernova

Happy birthday, @lmmatooki!!  Enjoy your day, Lauren.


----------



## supernova

Just completed the armor.  So now I'm torn between continuing to level characters up, and just gathering enough currency to max out on the conversion in five days.


----------



## hopemax

Jason_V said:


> Managed to welcome Baymax last night and need one more helmet to get him to level 2 and the armor. Managed three chests and the EC for the mini event...happiness is at max. I'm feeling good about getting the "congrats, you're done!" screen fairly soon.



Note, Baymax to Lvl 2 only UNLOCKS the armor.  You still need to collect for it.  Which means more chips, more hats and 2 shoulder pads.  So "fairly soon" is probably at least 3 days away.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just completed the armor.  So now I'm torn between continuing to level characters up, and just gathering enough currency to max out on the conversion in five days.



Welcome to the club.  I did a tiny bit of leveling, but then decided to try to get enough EC to get the gems since I used so many for this event.  I'll probably end up doing some leveling up though since I have trouble doing "nothing" in terms of collecting items.

ETA: Actually I think the difficulty in acquiring microbots will help me to not level up too many of my characters.  Way to go, interns!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Welcome to the club.  I did a tiny bit of leveling, but then decided to try to get enough EC to get the gems since I used so many for this event.  I'll probably end up doing some leveling up though since I have trouble doing "nothing" in terms of collecting items.
> 
> ETA: Actually I think the difficulty in acquiring microbots will help me to not level up too many of my characters.  Way to go, interns!


I was thinking the same thing.  Collecting microbots is unending at this point, with all characters requiring 50 just to bring them from 5 to 6.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Collecting microbots is unending at this point, with all characters requiring 50 just to bring them from 5 to 6.



Yep it's pretty much not even an option to do much leveling up so I guess there isn't much of a decision to make here.


----------



## mikegood2

Started collecting costume items this morning and 0 for everything.

I agree collecting the microbots is kind of a pain *BUT* it’s still *so much better* than collecting 2 items to make 1. Also, don’t need to waste character doing those jobs. The number of microbots collected is the problem.


----------



## Acer

I have not had one baymax ear hat drop in 3 days. 

Fun event


----------



## Jason_V

hopemax said:


> Note, Baymax to Lvl 2 only UNLOCKS the armor.  You still need to collect for it.  Which means more chips, more hats and 2 shoulder pads.  So "fairly soon" is probably at least 3 days away.



Totally. I have everyone out right now and the first tasks are gonna be done in an hour. There's almost five days left in this event and I'm not stressing.


----------



## NedsTJ

So I’m on day 3 of trying for chips. Only have 1 which came from a chest. Happiness has been at Ecstatic all day today (6 quests, no chips). 

Do all 4 need to be level 5 or something? 

Just feeling frustrated with the game at this point.


----------



## CallieMar

Armor - 2/4 chips, 4/4 hats, 0/2 shoulder pads (ugh)

I need 290 microbots just to level everyone up so that is definitely being put on hold! Just gathering a few other random tokens and building up EC. I wonder if they’ll drastically adjust down the requirements after the event ends.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Totally. I have everyone out right now and the first tasks are gonna be done in an hour. There's almost five days left in this event and I'm not stressing.


Nice job on not caving and parting with 9.99.  Still plenty of time to wrap this one up the right way.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Status Report (because I have nothing better to do):

Hiro - ready for 6
Baymax - collecting for 2 <---- this may take a while I think
Yokai - ready for 4
Go Go - ready for 5
Honey Lemon - collecting for 7 <---- only because I didn't realize she HAD to be upgraded so I could collect ears for Baymax (it's been crazy and I didn't pay attention to the things all the kind people here posted)
Fred - ready for 5
Wasabi - ready for 5

EC - 29,487 <---- this is decent, glad I still have 4 ish days to collect more
Magic - 8,952,802 <---very happy about this.  I feel like more land will open up soon and lots of magic will be needed.

Other Characters:
Toy Alien - collecting for 10
Peter Pan - ready for 9
Thumper - ready for 8
Bambi - ready for 7
Flower - ready for 7
Jack Jack - ready for 6
Stitch - collecting for 10


----------



## squirrel

Did everyone have trouble collecting the circuit board for Baymax?  I have the one I got in the chest but I keep sending out Honey and Wasabi and they never get any.  At this rate, I won't be getting Baymax in time before the event is over.


----------



## Dan Broersma

mmmears said:


> I got the last ear hat this morning, and welcomed "armored Baymax" after that.  The shoulder pads had a bad drop rate, but since it was a 2 hr task I ended up with those 2 well before I got the ear hats.



I've been trying for 2 days to get armored Baymax I have right now six or seven ships three of the ear hats at zero shoulder pads. I might have to employ my trick of taking my phone off internet seeing if I get what I want and if I don't I clear the data and keep try. That's how I guaranteed that every time I tried to get those golden ships to unlock Baymax I got one every single time at least.


----------



## Huck Finn

Pretty excited about having all the characters.  I wonder with such a mixed reaction for Stitch, did Baymax get the same treatment?


----------



## NedsTJ

squirrel said:


> Did everyone have trouble collecting the circuit board for Baymax?  I have the one I got in the chest but I keep sending out Honey and Wasabi and they never get any.  At this rate, I won't be getting Baymax in time before the event is over.



Yes. 2 or 3 days of no chip drops for me.  I broke down and spent some gems on Sanfrantokyo so I could also send the third group out. I'm now up to 5, but it's still slow.  I've been keeping my Happiness at 90% or better in the Ecstatic range, and am making sure (not that I know if it makes a difference or not) to try and have the parade running during the collection when I can.


----------



## FBWAUT

How much event currency is needed to max out the gems?


----------



## SunDial

FBWAUT said:


> How much event currency is needed to max out the gems?


 
Past events the conversion rate has been for every 2000 EC = 1 gem with a Max of 40 gems.  80,000 EC gets you 40 gems.   

Does anyone know what the prizes are for this new trophy event?


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

SunDial said:


> Does anyone know what the prizes are for this new trophy event?



1st: bot trophy, sushi concession, 6000 EC
2nd: bot trophy, sushi concession, 4000 EC
3rd: bot trophy, sushi concession, 3000 EC
4-50: bot trophy, 2000 EC
51-250: bot trophy, 1750 EC
etc, etc, etc.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Have ya’ll seen the instagram posts yet?


----------



## SunDial

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Have ya’ll seen the instagram posts yet?



Not on Instagram.  What is being posted?


----------



## mara512

Finally got the armor for Baymax and the you are finished screen.   I didn’t think I would ever get the last shoulder pads.


----------



## tyedye

SunDial said:


> Not on Instagram.  What is being posted?


How do you post a screen image?
It’s a picture of the castle like a crystal and it says 7k likes to activate. 
And it says Such a strange and wondrous artifact! What mysterious powers lie within? Let’s see if we can activate it!


----------



## mara512

tyedye said:


> How do you post a screen image?
> It’s a picture of the castle like a crystal and it says 7k likes to activate.
> And it says Such a strange and wondrous artifact! What mysterious powers lie within? Let’s see if we can activate it!



It’s at 9397 likes. They changed it to 10,000 likes


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Finally got the armor for Baymax and the you are finished screen.   I didn’t think I would ever get the last shoulder pads.


Which is odd, because I finished yesterday but never got the "completed" pop-up.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Which is odd, because I finished yesterday but never got the "completed" pop-up.




That is odd.  I did send Armored Baymax out on a quest but I am pretty sure I got the finished screen before I did the quest.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Some people are saying the jewels correspond to the existing land areas we have already and the last jewel would be the new land spot...others are saying it seems like infinity wars...


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> That is odd.  I did send Armored Baymax out on a quest but I am pretty sure I got the finished screen before I did the quest.


You could have.  I just never received mine, and I've been watching for it just to be sure that this awful event really is done.


----------



## CallieMar

Got Baymax’s armor and the screen that said I’m done. Time to stock up on EC. I’ve been very busy during this event so it’s not really memorable, but it was manageable and I didn’t hate anything about it. My one suggestion is to either lower the number of microbots required for level up or spawn 1-2 more (or spawn more often). Other than that this was fine.


----------



## CallieMar

Double comment


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Finally got the armor for Baymax and the you are finished screen.   I didn’t think I would ever get the last shoulder pads.





supernova said:


> Which is odd, because I finished yesterday but never got the "completed" pop-up.





CallieMar said:


> Got Baymax’s armor and the screen that said I’m done. Time to stock up on EC. I’ve been very busy during this event so it’s not really memorable, but it was manageable and I didn’t hate anything about it. My one suggestion is to either lower the number of microbots required for level up or spawn 1-2 more (or spawn more often). Other than that this was fine.



Congrats on finishing up the costume. 

The stupid Ear Hats are holding me up. Stuck at 1/4 but finished collecting all the other items needed last night, but the hats just won’t drop for me. Also didn’t help that I didn’t realize Honey Lemon could do Ear har Jobs if she was level 6. Cost me a day of two of using her and I leveled her up to 6 this morning.


----------



## tyedye

mara512 said:


> It’s at 9397 likes. They changed it to 10,000 likes


So apparently there are gems around the castle and each one needs to be unlocked.


----------



## Arundal

Happy to say I got Baymax welcomed this morning and am now struggling to get him to level two. I don’t hold much hope of getting his armor, but there are what three days left but so far no chips to level have dropped today.


----------



## Hoodie

Finally got Baymax this morning.  Was able to level up suspiciously easily.  Now need 2 hats and 1 chip for the armor, but honestly, if I get it great.  If not, I'm OK with that too.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Congrats everyone on getting to 1000 pages!

I'm 1 chip away from getting Baymax's armour.  Have not been able to get a chip to drop all day.


----------



## supernova

tyedye said:


> So apparently there are gems around the castle and each one needs to be unlocked.


I never bother with that nonsense.  It's not like they're going to reveal stuff anyway, so what's the point in getting caught up in all of their "help us to promote the game" social medial crap.


----------



## supernova

Just crossed the 20 million magic point.  20,000,252.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> Just crossed the 20 million magic point.  20,000,252.



I just passed 9, I'm coming!  I'm gonna get there!  It's gonna take me forever and you'll always be 11 MILLION ahead of me, but I am gonna get there!


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> I just passed 9, I'm coming!  I'm gonna get there!  It's gonna take me forever and you'll always be 11 MILLION ahead of me, but I am gonna get there!



Wow!  I remember when you were "magic poor" a while back.  Way to go!  I'm at 26.8 right now so it would be nice if there was something fun they were "selling" so I could spend some of this magic on my kingdom.


----------



## Chrisvee

NedsTJ said:


> Yes. 2 or 3 days of no chip drops for me.  I broke down and spent some gems on Sanfrantokyo so I could also send the third group out. I'm now up to 5, but it's still slow.  I've been keeping my Happiness at 90% or better in the Ecstatic range, and am making sure (not that I know if it makes a difference or not) to try and have the parade running during the collection when I can.


I am getting one every 5th task. Brutal.


----------



## CaptHook34

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Some people are saying the jewels correspond to the existing land areas we have already and the last jewel would be the new land spot...others are saying it seems like infinity wars...



Could be anything, was thinking Adventureland


----------



## AJGolden1013

Personally I hope they open up everything that is currently dark around big thunder mountain and that last tiny corner behind it’s a small world.  I also predict a live stream August 3rd to tell us the next thing.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

squirrel said:


> Did everyone have trouble collecting the circuit board for Baymax?  I have the one I got in the chest but I keep sending out Honey and Wasabi and they never get any.  At this rate, I won't be getting Baymax in time before the event is over.



I've been trying for 18 hours and I currently have......0. And I have all the premium characters as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

These last two data chips I need to welcome Baymax are killing me - I am 0-for-last 5 times of sending all 3 groups out.  Been stuck on 8 chips since Thurs


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> These last two data chips I need to welcome Baymax are killing me - I am 0-for-last 5 times of sending all 3 groups out.  Been stuck on 8 chips since Thurs



I gave up a couple of days ago and used some of my gems to finish Baymax. I had been stuck at 8/10 for days and I  wanted a chance to get his other outfit. The laugh is I now have everything for his outfit except two more chips. But I do have Baymax so I am fine if I don’t get the outfit.

Good luck the chips seem to be so hard to get.


----------



## SunDial

Took 4 days to get the 2 shoulder pads.   Now welcoming the outfit.   3 days to reach 80K.  About 58K now.  Doable.


----------



## wingweaver84

Well,wasn't all that invested in this event,honestly. When I found out it cost 10,000 to build Frederickson Grounds,that was it for me. It was hard enough to get Wasabi.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just hit 65k for event currency, doubt I’ll hit the max but free gems are fine with me.


----------



## hopemax

I don't think these shoulder pads exist.  Two days in both games and nada in either.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I don't think these shoulder pads exist.  Two days in both games and nada in either.



I don’t think that Tadashi Chips really exist as another day with has come and gone without sight nor sound of a chip. LOL


----------



## CaptHook34

DMK just posted on Instagram, a video of merlin activating the artifact in front of a portal.


----------



## Huskiesrule

Joining in as I just found this page.  Finally finished Baymax this morning and got the screen that thanked me for participating in the event.  Now back to leveling up everybody until the next event.


----------



## Mattimation

CaptHook34 said:


> DMK just posted on Instagram, a video of merlin activating the artifact in front of a portal.



Specifically, the portal in the gate to Adventureland. It looks like they'll finally be opening it up. I haven't played since BH6 started, and it's been nice to have a break, but I might go back just to check it out!


----------



## karmstr112

Mattimation said:


> Specifically, the portal in the gate to Adventureland. It looks like they'll finally be opening it up. I haven't played since BH6 started, and it's been nice to have a break, but I might go back just to check it out!


Argh, I really wish they'd just open up the space already available before moving on to another portal. Yes, I'm into completion.


----------



## Mattimation

karmstr112 said:


> Argh, I really wish they'd just open up the space already available before moving on to another portal. Yes, I'm into completion.



That definitely makes sense, but I'm more excited for Adventureland than finishing off Fantasy/Frontierland because of the story. All the other lands opened up after defeating the previous lands villain, so it seemed very short-sighted of them to have both Gothel and Sher-Khan be defeated outside of Adventureland's gates without Adventureland opening. I'd love to see some kind of explanation but I'm sure it'll just be like "Hahaha, it was stronger magic here...you're welcome!"


----------



## Aces86

wingweaver84 said:


> Well,wasn't all that invested in this event,honestly. When I found out it cost 10,000 to build Frederickson Grounds,that was it for me. It was hard enough to get Wasabi.



Same! I just started collecting for Yokai. Lol


----------



## Gorechick

Just curious, when an event ends, do you keep the characters around and continue to level them up or do you just leave them where they are at and send them home? I usually level all mine up and keep the ones that I like or earn happiness around. I'm not that invested in the characters for this event so I may just send them all home wherever they are at level-wise. I've got mainline characters to level up or welcome anyway.


----------



## hopemax

hopemax said:


> I don't think these shoulder pads exist.  Two days in both games and nada in either.



Well, my complaining "worked."  I got a shoulder pad in my IOS game with my first collection after I posted, and the 2nd this morning.  And I just got one in my Windows game.  So I only need one more, and now I have enough gems to buy the last token, if I can't get it via collection.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Happy birthday, @lmmatooki!!  Enjoy your day, Lauren.


Thank you! I had the best birthday this year!


----------



## lmmatooki

Still haven't been able to level baymax to 2...I don't even care about his costume at this point. I tried my best and I am happy that I decided to live life more so than focusing on this event, I needed a longer break than what they gave us. Maybe I'll get his costume in a chest a year from now if I'm lucky haha.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Still haven't been able to level baymax to 2...I don't even care about his costume at this point. I tried my best and I am happy that I decided to live life more so than focusing on this event, I needed a longer break than what they gave us. Maybe I'll get his costume in a chest a year from now if I'm lucky haha.



I think you have your priorities straight - no game is worth it if it's taking up too much of your time.  When the RPG is against you it's just not worth fighting it to try to get it all (been there myself a few times).  I'm glad you got Baymax.  I wanted him as a character but I was less interested in his outfit.  I really don't like having the costumes in this game.



hopemax said:


> Well, my complaining "worked."  I got a shoulder pad in my IOS game with my first collection after I posted, and the 2nd this morning.  And I just got one in my Windows game.  So I only need one more, and now I have enough gems to buy the last token, if I can't get it via collection.



Yay!  I have found that complaining does work, most of the time.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I think you have your priorities straight - no game is worth it if it's taking up too much of your time. When the RPG is against you it's just not worth fighting it to try to get it all (been there myself a few times). I'm glad you got Baymax. I wanted him as a character but I was less interested in his outfit. I really don't like having the costumes in this game.


Exactly! I only played when I felt like it and I am surprised I got as far as I did. I agree, I just hope the costume won't be anything important to have later in the game but if I remember other event costumes correctly, they haven't been too useful for the future thus far.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Still need 2 shoulder pads, which are being rather elusive.  I'm glad I didn't bother purchasing San Fransokyo City as it doesn't appear to have held me back too much - might have had Baymax earlier and gotten him to lvl 2 quicker if I'd bought it.  These silly shoulder pads are so elusive though that I'm not sure the extra time would have helped.  Next time Baymax is done with his task I might check and see what the gem cost would be to buy the armor without having those 2 shoulder pads.  I'm not willing to spend the $5 they want for the armor/gem combo.  So I may just go without the costume.  Here's to hoping for better drops in the next 1.5 days...


----------



## Figarro

I finally welcomed Baymax yesterday, but it seems I'll have to forget about his costume.
All of my characters were at minimum required level to earn Baymax chip. It wasn't that I didn't want to level up, but I needed them to earn the tokens and my drop rate has been quite bad.
So, now that I've got Baymax with only 2 days to get his costume, I thought, why not, just try my best.
But.. I needed to level up Gogo, Honey Lemon and Wasabi to be able to collect the new tokens, and now their tokens interfere with Baymax' 

I haven't really enjoyed this event because of the drop rate. I didn't get Fred because I wasn't interested, but I'm not sure that's the reason why I can't finish this event.
Oh well, at least I've got Baymax.

And, on the bright side, I finished collecting  tokens to welcome Bambi and Bagheera during this event, so yay 

For those who are still trying, I hope the drop rate gets better (I feel drop rate for Wasabi's earshat improves somewhat)


----------



## supernova

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Still need 2 shoulder pads, which are being rather elusive.  I'm glad I didn't bother purchasing San Fransokyo City as it doesn't appear to have held me back too much - might have had Baymax earlier and gotten him to lvl 2 quicker if I'd bought it.  These silly shoulder pads are so elusive though that I'm not sure the extra time would have helped.  Next time Baymax is done with his task I might check and see what the gem cost would be to buy the armor without having those 2 shoulder pads.  I'm not willing to spend the $5 they want for the armor/gem combo.  So I may just go without the costume.  Here's to hoping for better drops in the next 1.5 days...


Holy crap... did they actually offer that as a bundle?  A perfect indication that they intentionally made the pads difficult with the hope that we would intention of making us pay.


----------



## nicki401

those shoulder pads were the hardest thing i have ever had to collect. But I got them, and I am at 82,000 event currency so I am just leveling up the characters now. I have no clue how I ended up with so much currency I didnt even really try with this event.


----------



## Disney_Alli

MY FIRST SHOULDER PAD DROPPED!!! Now I just need one more...


----------



## Arundal

This event does not go on the top list of events for me and the drop rate has probably been the worse of any event for me. I ended up using gems for the last two Chips to get Baymax and still two Chips short for his costume. But I welcomed Shera Kahn, Wendy and have started on Peter so overall the last few weeks have been successful.

I will keep trying for my last two Chips for the costume and we shall see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally got the last two yellow chips needed to welcome Baymax yesterday morning and actually, I think, got pretty lucky in that didn't take too long to get the stuff to level him up to level 2.  So as of yesterday evening started to work on his armor.  Have a few of his ear hats so far but no chips and no shoulder pads

I assume the costume won't be available after the event ends, correct?  I figure at this point not too likely I will be able to gather everything needed for this costume but maybe get close enough that not too crazy to buy remaining with gems - but if not, not the end of the world to not get a costume.


----------



## squirrel

I now have 5 yellow chips and only one day to get the other 5.  Unless they start making the drop rates better, I won't get Baymax before the event ends.

I believe this is the first event character that doesn't require gems that I haven't been able to get.


----------



## Disney_Alli

The next collection and my last before bed I got the second shoulder pad... but I sent Baymax out on a 2 hour mission 30 minutes ago so actually getting the costume will have to wait until I wake up...


----------



## Jason_V

Finished on Saturday after the final shoulder pad dropped. I kept telling Hiro...you're gonna do the same task over and over until you get me what I want. And he finally did.

Now I'm working on getting as much EC as I can. I'm not going to max out, but I have all BH6 characters and got the Finish screen.


----------



## Wdw1015

Been trying for those darn shoulder pads for 3 days and haven’t gotten 1 yet. Grrrr....


----------



## wnwardii

Just saw a post from DMK on Facebook.  "All hand on deck! New land is on the horizon! Set your course, and tune in TOMORROW for a special livestream broadcast!"


----------



## goingthedistance

I gave up and used accumulated gems to buy the shoulder pads and finish the Baymax costume and event.  I had been at exactly zero success rate on the shoulder pads and had long since gathered the rest of the requirements.


----------



## AJGolden1013

With one day and one hour left I am not close to getting the Baymax Costume, and I really don't care.  I kind of feel like it might stay unlocked as long as we have Baymax.  That's just my random opinion.

Secondly, I posted on the facebook page and my comment was along the lines of, I am excited for the new land and while I know you have it planned out already, it would have been cool, if opening up the land, unlocked several character sets, like when the game first started.  Well they replied!  I was SO SURPRISED.  They said, you'll soon see what surprises are ahead.  Which is nothing new.

In random personal news, I'm actually getting to the point where I feel like things are settling down, so I'd like to say thank you to everyone here for posting and supporting and saying things (even though you didn't know it) to keep motivated and sane for the past year.

I'm very excited for the new update and I still predict that we'll get a livestream on Friday.


----------



## AJGolden1013

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm very excited for the new update and I still predict that we'll get a livestream on Friday.






wnwardii said:


> Just saw a post from DMK on Facebook.  "All hand on deck! New land is on the horizon! Set your course, and tune in TOMORROW for a special livestream broadcast!"



I stand corrected, hahaha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> Just saw a post from DMK on Facebook.  "All hand on deck! New land is on the horizon! Set your course, and tune in TOMORROW for a special livestream broadcast!"



could that mean we finally are able to level up the Pirates characters beyond level 6 ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, it took me foreverrrrrrrr to get the green chips to level Baymax up. Finally leveled him to level 2 and then the green chips were the ONLY thing I have gotten so far for his costume 

I don’t see myself getting the hats and shoulder pads before tomorrow, so guess it’s just collecting EC for me. I only have 36k right now, but that’s pretty good as I usually get 20 or less gems per event. Hoping maybe I can get up to 20 this time for sure.


----------



## Quellman

Gorechick said:


> Just curious, when an event ends, do you keep the characters around and continue to level them up or do you just leave them where they are at and send them home? I usually level all mine up and keep the ones that I like or earn happiness around. I'm not that invested in the characters for this event so I may just send them all home wherever they are at level-wise. I've got mainline characters to level up or welcome anyway.



If you have the time, why not level up your characters? They are worth a few gems, which if you are free to play, are worth it.


----------



## Quellman

I must be one of the unlucky ones with terrible drop rates, only a single baymax ear for the costume.  I'll grind it until tomorrow and consider springing the gems since there seems to be a pretty good haul this time around with the event currency conversion.


----------



## karmstr112

wnwardii said:


> Just saw a post from DMK on Facebook.  "All hand on deck! New land is on the horizon! Set your course, and tune in TOMORROW for a special livestream broadcast!"


As happy as I am for new land, I can't believe we are getting another livestream same day this event ends. I'm SO over it.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Holy crap... did they actually offer that as a bundle?  A perfect indication that they intentionally made the pads difficult with the hope that we would intention of making us pay.



Totally agree.



TheMaxRebo said:


> could that mean we finally are able to level up the Pirates characters beyond level 6 ?!?!?!?!?



I was wondering the same thing.



karmstr112 said:


> As happy as I am for new land, I can't believe we are getting another livestream same day this event ends. I'm SO over it.



Me, too.  If there is an event in August I'm out.  And the whole drama of the "livestream announcements" is just ridiculous.


----------



## hopemax

So, I only tested this once, but it has a 100% success rate 

Chanting, "No Whammies" right before clicking on Hiro = shoulder pad!

Still have to wait 15 minutes for Baymax to finish his task, but then I will have the armor in both games.  I didn't mind this event, right up to the impossible drops for Baymax's ears to level him to 2, followed by the shoulder pads.  And then it was excrutiating.


----------



## chelynnah

Gorechick said:


> Just curious, when an event ends, do you keep the characters around and continue to level them up or do you just leave them where they are at and send them home? I usually level all mine up and keep the ones that I like or earn happiness around. I'm not that invested in the characters for this event so I may just send them all home wherever they are at level-wise. I've got mainline characters to level up or welcome anyway.


Level up for the gems then banish them


----------



## AJGolden1013

Curiosity....For those of us that have Baymax and NOT the costume, I feel like, under *reasonable* circumstances, it would stand that if he's unlocked eventually you can get his armor yes?  Or is that keyword in Bold and Italic and Underlined and red, the key word that will prove me wrong????


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Curiosity....For those of us that have Baymax and NOT the costume, I feel like, under *reasonable* circumstances, it would stand that if he's unlocked eventually you can get his armor yes?  Or is that keyword in Bold and Italic and Underlined and red, the key word that will prove me wrong????



My thought process is that once you have the character you shouldn't be limited to the time of the event to get a costume - it is like completing a task he/she has but you have him/her so can do that after event ends ...

... but based on the fact they are charging $5.99 for the costume an 40 gems me things the developers don't have the same thought process I do


----------



## McCoy

It would be my guess, as getting the armor was actually a step within the event itself, that if you do not have it by the time the event ends, you will not be able to get it after that time. (other than the inevitable chests in the future)


----------



## jenga1030

squirrel said:


> I now have 5 yellow chips and only one day to get the other 5.  Unless they start making the drop rates better, I won't get Baymax before the event ends.
> 
> I believe this is the first event character that doesn't require gems that I haven't been able to get.



Me too! I have sent Honey Lemon and Wasabi every 4 hours for 6 days straight and I have 4 chips. I just now collected and still nothing. So no Baymax for me unless I break down and spend gems.


----------



## lilclerk

Wow 3 days of trying to get the shoulder pads, consistently sending Hiro out every 2 hours all day, not one drop. Sooo encouraging and makes me want to spend money on this cash sink


----------



## Disney_Alli

Baymax wore his armor for exactly long enough for me to end the event and then I returned him to his squishy white self. I'm at 54,989 EC so I'm hoping I can grind it up tonight if it's quiet at work and get close to the full gems by the end of the event.


----------



## Chrisvee

This event has been draining. I think the amount of game playing time required is just nuts.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I need 2 shoulder pads and 1 ear hat.  I feel like with the drop rates as poor as they are, this will not happen, but I'm close, which is helpful, and I'm very proud of myself for NOT spending gems to get the armor.  I don't think it's worth it.  I hope it's not worth it at least.  I spent to get costumes for Anna, Elsa and Olaf, and it wasn't worth it


----------



## Aces86

This is the first event I haven’t finished since I started playing this game. Can really tell I have no interest in the characters lol but it was kinda nice not stressing about it or spending any gems! I probably won’t even finish Yokai in time


----------



## mikegood2

Chrisvee said:


> This event has been draining. I think the amount of game playing time required is just nuts.


While I have my issues with this event,  mainly that I just have no interest in BH6 characters, I've found it much less stressful and time consuming than previous events. The microbots are *SO MUCH BETTER* than having to collect 2 items to make 1. Not only did those 1 hour jobs require logging in more, they also tied up 2 characters form collecting other needed items.


----------



## mmmears

I just hit 80K EC so I'm leveling up a character or two I guess.  Not more than that since I don't have the microbots to do it, plus I want to still have 80K EC tomorrow morning.



mikegood2 said:


> While I have my issues with this event,  mainly that I just have no interest in BH6 characters, I've found it much less stressful and time consuming than previous events. The microbots are *SO MUCH BETTER* than having to collect 2 items to make 1. Not only did those 1 hour jobs require logging in more, they also tied up 2 characters form collecting other needed items.



YES!  I totally agree.  The other way was such a pain and required too much of my time.  I know they want us playing 24/7 but honestly if it's going to require that then I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, I’m down to needing 2 ear hats and 1 shoulder pad for the armor, so we shall see if I get lucky. Hoping to collect one more time at least before bed and then again in the morning. 
I’ll definitely hit my halfway mark for gem conversion if I don’t get the items for the armor, so that’s nice at least.


----------



## AJGolden1013

ending the day on a positive note!

1) I JUST collected and I'm down to needing 1 ear hat and 1 should pad, so maybe?????  There's still 15 hours of the event, so MAYBE MAYBE, but I'm not holding my breath.
2) I really LIKED the micro bots.  Made those tokens MUCH easier to collect so I hope they keep that feature
3) I'm ridiculously excited for the live stream tomorrow.  I know they are going overboard with the events and the back to back and all that, but I get excited for new things.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> ending the day on a positive note!
> 
> 1) I JUST collected and I'm down to needing 1 ear hat and 1 should pad, so maybe?????  There's still 15 hours of the event, so MAYBE MAYBE, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 2) I really LIKED the micro bots.  Made those tokens MUCH easier to collect so I hope they keep that feature
> 3) I'm ridiculously excited for the live stream tomorrow.  I know they are going overboard with the events and the back to back and all that, but I get excited for new things.


Me too on your numbers 2 and 3.  No complaints here.  Hope you get what you need, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Also, glad to hear things are turning around for you!!!!!!!  I told you...good things really do happen to good people!!!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too on your numbers 2 and 3.  No complaints here.  Hope you get what you need, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Also, glad to hear things are turning around for you!!!!!!!  I told you...good things really do happen to good people!!!!



Thank you my friend!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

AJGolden1013 said:


> ending the day on a positive note!
> 
> 1) I JUST collected and I'm down to needing 1 ear hat and 1 should pad, so maybe?????  There's still 15 hours of the event, so MAYBE MAYBE, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 2) I really LIKED the micro bots.  Made those tokens MUCH easier to collect so I hope they keep that feature
> 3) I'm ridiculously excited for the live stream tomorrow.  I know they are going overboard with the events and the back to back and all that, but I get excited for new things.



I too, am excitd for this live stream. Since the teasers online were so focused on land, I’m really optimistic this will be permanent content and or significant game play changes like when they introduced elixir or the collect all function or even the home section to send characters you aren’t using. Also...still crossing my fingers for Pirates to level 10 ability!


----------



## McNs

Quite a while since my last update but here goes...


Completed BH6 in full - bought GoGo and used gems for Fred. I enjoyed the event, had some luck with drops as I got the armor with a couple of day to go. At 46k EC, I had no Lion King characters to help.
I now have ALL storyline characters - come tomorrow (pre next update) I won't have any story lines waiting for me! Busy leveling up characters, up to Jungle Book when viewing the character book in list sequence (not chronological)
I'm still really enjoying the game, quirks and all.


----------



## supernova

I'm so excited to find this thread!  Brand new player here who is enjoying the game.  So far I have Mickey Mouse which is great because he's my favorite character!  I see that they are running a six-hour event around Big Hero 6.  That makes about one character an hour, so I look forward to adding each of them into my game.  I have 2 gems and about 311 in magic, so it is all coming along nicely.  I hope Minnie Mouse is the next character I can add, because what good is Mickey without Minnie?  This seems like a fun game without any pressure and is already my favorite game.  I see that all of the Incredibles, Frozen, Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, and Mulan characters are all grayed out and it says "Coming Soon" so I cannot wait to add them too.  They can't come soon enough for me.  If anyone has any advice for a new player, I would appreciate it.  What should I work on next after I finish my Big Hero 6 characters six hours from now?  Oh, and does anyone know how I can get rid of the gray areas in Frontierland?  That is my favorite land so I want to go there next.  Thank you all!


----------



## supernova

After completing the event last week, and with the subpar rewards in the tapper events, I guess I haven't really bothered to check back in on the game as often as usual.  I just crossed 70,000 with six hours left until this is all over.  I won't make the 80,000, but I'll go as high as I can (we're talking about a measly 5 gems, or most likely 4 after they round up).  During the event, I was able to bring both Bambi and Flower to 10, so now I only need to complete Jack-Jack (5 hats away from 9).  All Big Hero 6 characters (except for Baymax) are at 6.


----------



## squirrel

I don't have enough gems to buy Baymax.  Was hoping this morning for another chip but no such luck.  No way to get him now without spending money and I'm not doing that.


----------



## Quellman

squirrel said:


> I don't have enough gems to buy Baymax.  Was hoping this morning for another chip but no such luck.  No way to get him now without spending money and I'm not doing that.


I was looking at it, I have 2 chances left for more Baymax Hat ears for his costume.  To purchase, I think it is 143 gems. I think I'll pass on it. Costumes have largely been NOT useful in the game.  They are a tedious mechanic, so unless I get those two drops, I'll pass on it, jut like I did for Olaf and a host of other costumes.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I was looking at it, I have 2 chances left for more Baymax Hat ears for his costume.  To purchase, I think it is 143 gems. I think I'll pass on it. Costumes have largely been NOT useful in the game.  They are a tedious mechanic, so unless I get those two drops, I'll pass on it, jut like I did for Olaf and a host of other costumes.



I still need one Chip for Batmax’s costume and maybe two chances left. Still have not decided if I will use gems to finish up. I will not buy anything.


----------



## esilanna

I am definitely not getting Baymax's armor, that's for sure. But I've had this game for a long time and this is the first event I've actually gotten every character in. I always miss the last one/main character. I prefer what they did with the 2-hour blimps and the opportunity to hit the time wall halfway through. It really helped imo. 

Now, a question-- is there some kind of rhyme or reason to sending characters home? I'm low on magic so I'm assuming it's better that I keep playing my characters and get a bigger payout that way. Considering I can usually check in every 2-4 hours or so.


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> I still need one Chip for Batmax’s costume and maybe two chances left. Still have not decided if I will use gems to finish up. I will not buy anything.


Don't forget you get (hopefully) Gems from conversion, so don't just look at your current gem total!


----------



## Quellman

esilanna said:


> I am definitely not getting Baymax's armor, that's for sure. But I've had this game for a long time and this is the first event I've actually gotten every character in. I always miss the last one/main character. I prefer what they did with the 2-hour blimps and the opportunity to hit the time wall halfway through. It really helped imo.
> 
> Now, a question-- is there some kind of rhyme or reason to sending characters home? I'm low on magic so I'm assuming it's better that I keep playing my characters and get a bigger payout that way. Considering I can usually check in every 2-4 hours or so.


The 2 hour blimps mean that those microbot quantities can get out of hand for characters, but you do get some event currency, so that can help people too.


----------



## esilanna

Quellman said:


> The 2 hour blimps mean that those microbot quantities can get out of hand for characters, but you do get some event currency, so that can help people too.



The microbot quantities were definitely pretty high, yeah. But I would much rather do that and level up my characters strategically during the event than try to collect 2 items just to get 1 item. I found the old way to be very irritating and probably why I never had good enough timing to get the final character.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Within under three hours to go, I ended up paying around 140 gems for Baymax. I won't get the armour but at least I finished the set of characters (and got 12 gems for completing the set) Disappointed that even with buying the two premium characters, I couldn't finish the event. I know that I haven't been able to play all day, everyday but its frustrating I still ended up paying gems and still didn't finish the event.


----------



## mmmears

esilanna said:


> Now, a question-- is there some kind of rhyme or reason to sending characters home? I'm low on magic so I'm assuming it's better that I keep playing my characters and get a bigger payout that way. Considering I can usually check in every 2-4 hours or so.



If you are short on magic, don't send your characters home.  You can earn far more magic if you send them out on short tasks (even 2 hours) IMHO.  For people like me, who have been playing since the beginning and have amassed 27million magic and tons of characters, it just makes gameplay easier and I don't care if I'm not earning as much magic as possible at this point.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I was looking at it, I have 2 chances left for more Baymax Hat ears for his costume.  To purchase, I think it is 143 gems. I think I'll pass on it. Costumes have largely been NOT useful in the game.  They are a tedious mechanic, so unless I get those two drops, I'll pass on it, jut like I did for Olaf and a host of other costumes.


I think that's a fair decision.  I haven't lost out on anything by skipping the costumes in the past.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> The 2 hour blimps mean that those microbot quantities can get out of hand for characters, but you do get some event currency, so that can help people too.


I, for one, do not miss the Fuzzy Intern Math of old.  2 nets + 2 ropes = 1 frog = 1 flower.  Whatever.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Down to needing one more shoulder pad and will collect with about 10 mins to go.  If no luck probably will just buy the last one to get the costume - would be 49 gems


----------



## AJGolden1013

I got the costume and you know what?  It just finishes the event.  I don't see it being useful in any way, at least in this stage of the game.  Also thanks to @hopemax for their suggestion of chanting "no Whammies" before collection.  I tried it, it has worked 3 out of 4 times.  Thank you!

Livestream event in less than 2 hours and I am excited.  I want to see what's next.  It is a cycle at this point though.  Hype up a new event, watch the livestream, get anxious to start, start event with wild enthusiasm, loose enthusiasm as time goes on, and then start all over again.


----------



## Jason_V

AJGolden1013 said:


> Livestream event in less than 2 hours and I am excited.  I want to see what's next.  It is a cycle at this point though.  Hype up a new event, watch the livestream, get anxious to start, start event with wild enthusiasm, loose enthusiasm as time goes on, and then start all over again.



Aside from the Dark Tower event prior to BH6, all the events have been exactly the same. I don't know why folks can't understand that and, moreover, complain about it over and over. 

We know there will be premium characters. We know there will be EC. We know there will be tough tokens to get. We know there will be mini events. We know it will be timed. I just don't understand why this is so hard.

Then there's the group that says "I don't like this IP so I won't play"...only to find the characters from this IP become important in a future event...at which time they complain all over again its not fair...

I just don't understand.


----------



## supernova

Plus there are the complainers who complain about the complainers.  Vicious cycle, time and time again.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> Plus there are the complainers who complain about the complainers.  Vicious cycle, time and time again.



I'm one of those...but only when someone actually complains first.


----------



## KPach525

Jason_V said:


> I'm one of those...but only when someone actually complains first.


I’m sick of all the complaints about complaining. Come on guys you know this is why they invented the Internet with screen names to hide behind.... ffs


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Livestream Notes The stream is actually glitching every fourth word or so which is SUPER ANNOYING):

The update goes live tomorrow, event starts Thursday

*New permanent content*
New land - 2 pieces initially unlocked behind the gate (with lots of new space available for later)
Pirates can update to level 10
Added Barbossa, Tia, and Davey Jones
Added Hook, John Darling, and Michael Darling
New pirate-themed costumes for Donald, Goofy, and Minnie
Jack Sparrow has a new costume
To open gate: Gate 1 - complete all of Pirates, Mother Gothel, and Bambi; Gate 2 - complete Peter Pan


*New Tower Challenge
*
Maleficent is up to no good again.
Can again unlock older content - the same kind of event that unlocked JackJack
Initial featured collection - Snow White
Improved being able to load characters in the challenge screen
Automatic milestone rewards given
B+TB also helps with challenge via quests

They said there would be new content for long-term players but never indicated what that would be.


----------



## KPach525

Well heck the update is tomorrow, new Tower challenge Thursday...


----------



## KPach525

Cherry Limeade said:


> Livestream Notes The stream is actually glitching every fourth word or so which is SUPER ANNOYING):
> 
> The update goes live tomorrow, event starts Thursday
> 
> *New permanent content*
> New land (with lots of new space)
> Pirates can update to level 10
> Added Barbossa, Tia, and Davey Jones
> Added Hook, John Darling, and Michael Darling
> New pirate-themed costumes for Donald, Goofy, and Minnie
> Jack Sparrow has a new costume
> To open gate: Gate 1 - complete all of Pirates, Mother Gothel, and Bambi; Gate 2 - complete Peter Pan
> 
> 
> *New Tower Challenge
> *
> Maleficent is up to no good again.
> Can again unlock older content - the same kind of event that unlocked JackJack
> Initial featured collection - Snow White
> Improved being able to load characters in the challenge screen
> Automatic milestone rewards given
> B+TB also helps with challenge via quests


Just a small correction, Hook was always available, they just moved him to a new page in the character book.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> I'm one of those...but only when someone actually complains first.


To me though, there is a distinct difference between not liking one of the included IPs and not liking the game.  No, it doesn't encourage a player to log in as often, or to worry about collecting all of the characters.  But regardless of the film behind the event or the expansion, to your point, game play is exactly the same.  We should just be happy that the interns are working hard behind the scenes to continue to expand the game, rather than slowly work towards closing it down.  And with all of the Disney properties left to be included, you're not going to please all of the people all of the time.  No matter how much we gripe and complain, here we all are playing along regardless.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Well heck the update is tomorrow, new Tower challenge Thursday...


No rest for the weary...


----------



## AJGolden1013

OKay, so I don't know about anyone else, but my feed was very spotty.  Of what I saw, I am excited!  I LIKE the tower challenge so I'm very glad they brought that back.  I don't even care if there was no new stuff for those of us who have been playing a while.  I like that newer players get a chance to get some older characters.  I'm THRILLED about the Pirates and Peter Pan updates and YAY for new land and it starts in two days!  All good things!

Happy playing to all!!!


----------



## Somnam

Who thinks the main prize for the tower challenge is going to be Le Fou from Beauty and the Beast. One of the concessions shown was Le Fous brew, so maybe?


----------



## miss.piggy

besides probably needing characters for a later event, i only played bh6 to get baymax and of course he's the last character you unlock. I got two of his yellow chips. does anyone else have the problem with ios where you don't get notifications for certain apps, and there's no way to get them back w/o deleting an app? bc i no longer am notified when someone finishes a task so events are HARD.


----------



## supernova

miss.piggy said:


> besides probably needing characters for a later event, i only played bh6 to get baymax and of course he's the last character you unlock. I got two of his yellow chips. does anyone else have the problem with ios where you don't get notifications for certain apps, and there's no way to get them back w/o deleting an app? bc i no longer am notified when someone finishes a task so events are HARD.


I don't think I've EVER been notified about something like that on my phone.  The only way I know is when I check in and see the little green check mark within the game.


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> To me though, there is a distinct difference between not liking one of the included IPs and not liking the game.  No, it doesn't encourage a player to log in as often, or to worry about collecting all of the characters.  But regardless of the film behind the event or the expansion, to your point, game play is exactly the same.  We should just be happy that the interns are working hard behind the scenes to continue to expand the game, rather than slowly work towards closing it down.  And with all of the Disney properties left to be included, you're not going to please all of the people all of the time.  No matter how much we gripe and complain, here we all are playing along regardless.



Exactly!It's unreal how people whine and complain(to put it in a G rating)ESPECIALLY when they a)know full well how the game operates and b)feel they get ripped off even though they willingly put money into the game. I admit,I'm one of the complainers about complainers,and maybe I shouldn't be,but these people drive me nuts. And I'm not trying to argue for free speech because they are free to complain. There's also a thing called *common sense. *Either stop complaining or stop playing.

There were also complaints during the livestream about land,EVEN THOUGH we're getting a whole new area. Geez...

Personally,I was very happy to hear what we're getting. Expansions to character sets,both pirate themed,a new Tower Challenge which means a new chance to get characters I don't have(I really hope Mulan's that third set that wasn't shown),Adventure Land(by the way,did anyone notice Kuzco's palace in there?)...how can people complain about all this?Serously!


----------



## Somnam

Also when they showed the central attraction did anyone else think it could be Expedition Everest? There’s what looked like snow and a rollercoaster track coming out of mountains.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

holy carp - the "no whammies, no whammies, stop" worked and I got the last shoulder pad I needed and started to welcome Baymax's costume with 10 minutes to spare!


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> There were also complaints during the livestream about land,EVEN THOUGH we're getting a whole new area. Geez...



And for all this nonsense about the need of land, I was doing OK until this last event.  Then I realized that at this point, Lilo and Stitch is doing zero for me.  So I comfortably put O'hana away to make room for the lab, which was required for this particular event.  It's OK to shelve buildings.  It really is.  Plus, two years later, there are still people who insist that Gameloft gives a damn about where we put things and that certain buildings have to be placed into proper areas.  Number one, it doesn't affect game play.  Number two, the bases are barely color coded at this point, and some are even different bases within sets.  So outside of an insistence on being anal, it's OK to put a Tomorrowland building in Frontierland if it means your park is going to fit everything.  At this point, I don't think it's really feasible, or even necessary for that matter, to try to have it both ways.


----------



## supernova

Somnam said:


> Also when they showed the central attraction did anyone else think it could be Expedition Everest? There’s what looked like snow and a rollercoaster track coming out of mountains.


Didn't bother with the live stream, so I have no idea what you're talking about.  But it would make sense to put that attraction into that land.  Wondering if the Jungle Cruise will be a stand-along building, or a permanent dock area within the layout.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Somnam said:


> Who thinks the main prize for the tower challenge is going to be Le Fou from Beauty and the Beast. One of the concessions shown was Le Fous brew, so maybe?



Also the Beast is a character on a side quest in red that we saw on the left hand side of the screen...so maybe you are correct.


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> I got the costume and you know what?  It just finishes the event.  I don't see it being useful in any way, at least in this stage of the game.  Also thanks to @hopemax for their suggestion of chanting "no Whammies" before collection.  I tried it, it has worked 3 out of 4 times.  Thank you!
> 
> Livestream event in less than 2 hours and I am excited.  I want to see what's next.  It is a cycle at this point though.  Hype up a new event, watch the livestream, get anxious to start, start event with wild enthusiasm, loose enthusiasm as time goes on, and then start all over again.





TheMaxRebo said:


> holy carp - the "no whammies, no whammies, stop" worked and I got the last shoulder pad I needed and started to welcome Baymax's costume with 10 minutes to spare!



Oh my gosh, this is too funny!  If only the game really worked that way.

But I'm glad you guys got the tokens you needed.

I can't believe new content is starting so soon. I could have waited a week or two before Dark Tower stuff started again. But I am glad we will never have to listen to any more complaints on how Adventureland will never open, and PotC characters not being able to level to 10.


----------



## mikegood2

Now back to our regularly scheduled complaining session. Or is that complaining about complainers about complaining about complainers. 

I’m really glad that they’re listening to the players/complainers and actually adding new land! I haven’t watched the stream, so maybe I’m missing something, but there actually opening up an entirely new land? Don’t get my wrong, I have no problem with them opening up a new land, but at the same time I’m really struggling to understand the logic. Why would they open an entirely new land, when they still have 6 plots of land that they already created, but still have grayed out? Wouldn’t it make more sense to open those plots of land first and then announce an entirely new land?


----------



## Hoodie

I had mentioned before that I was a fairly new player - started about 2 days before Lilo and Stitch started.  Logged on and saw the next event is in less than days? Are they always this close together? 

I have about a dozen characters to update but they are all at 8 and 9 and i don't like occupying the castle for that long during events.  All the BH6 ones are even at 6s. I was hoping for a week or so to get everyone caught up!


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> To me though, there is a distinct difference between not liking one of the included IPs and not liking the game.  No, it doesn't encourage a player to log in as often, or to worry about collecting all of the characters.  But regardless of the film behind the event or the expansion, to your point, game play is exactly the same.  We should just be happy that the interns are working hard behind the scenes to continue to expand the game, rather than slowly work towards closing it down.  And with all of the Disney properties left to be included, you're not going to please all of the people all of the time.  No matter how much we gripe and complain, here we all are playing along regardless.


Wait just a minute. I was right there with you nodding along in agreement, then you took a left turn towards what I think is sarcasm, and now I can’t tell. Sarcasm sign?


----------



## mmmears

Hey, this has always been a safe space for us to congratulate each other, ask questions, and yes complain.  It's all ok by me.    I'd hate it to be like other Disney spaces where if you don't drink the kool aid you need to shut up.  And YAY for new permanent content.  It's about time.  Also I'm glad they are FINALLY opening up Adventureland and will let us level up our Pirates.  I didn't watch the livestream, so thanks to everyone who did and is sharing the information here! 

ETA - Ok, I do think things are moving quickly.  I could have waited for this next update, but since it's permanent content I won't complain.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> holy carp - the "no whammies, no whammies, stop" worked and I got the last shoulder pad I needed and started to welcome Baymax's costume with 10 minutes to spare!



Woo Hoo!  Nice going!  Glad you got it!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Now back to our regularly scheduled complaining session. Or is that complaining about complainers about complaining about complainers.
> 
> I’m really glad that they’re listening to the players/complainers and actually adding new land! I haven’t watched the stream, so maybe I’m missing something, but there actually opening up an entirely new land? Don’t get my wrong, I have no problem with them opening up a new land, but at the same time I’m really struggling to understand the logic. Why would they open an entirely new land, when they still have 6 plots of land that they already created, but still have grayed out? Wouldn’t it make more sense to open those plots of land first and then announce an entirely new land?


Shhhhhhh....  We got Frontierland when there were still plots in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland still to be unlocked.  Nice to have a full park to play in.  Plus, with Adventureland, now they can FINALLY add in movies like the Jungle Book and The Lion King.  Oh, wait... never mind.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Wait just a minute. I was right there with you nodding along in agreement, then you took a left turn towards what I think is sarcasm, and now I can’t tell. Sarcasm sign?


Nope.  No sarcasm this time around.  Feel free to nod along.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Now back to our regularly scheduled complaining session. Or is that complaining about complainers about complaining about complainers.
> 
> I’m really glad that they’re listening to the players/complainers and actually adding new land! I haven’t watched the stream, so maybe I’m missing something, but there actually opening up an entirely new land? Don’t get my wrong, I have no problem with them opening up a new land, but at the same time I’m really struggling to understand the logic. Why would they open an entirely new land, when they still have 6 plots of land that they already created, but still have grayed out? Wouldn’t it make more sense to open those plots of land first and then announce an entirely new land?



That's the way you tour the parks, right?  You completely finish Tomorrowland before you step foot in Fantasyland, and then you don't head toward Frontierland before you do everything in Fantasyland?

I think it would add even more boredom to the game if we had to wait for every last bit of land to be opened before moving on.  Everyone has favorites, and that includes lands.  It's more fun (a relative term when it comes to this game) to unlock another gate or cursed attraction than just a blank space of nothing.


----------



## Peachkins

Oooh, I'm excited!  The addition of Adventureland is obviously fantastic news.  I really liked the last tower event- I found it a lot less stressful than the normal timed events. I missed Frozen when I was having phone issues, so I was happy to get Anna and the ice rink without having to gamble with a chest. I'm curious to see what will be available during the next event.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Nope.  No sarcasm this time around.  Feel free to nod along.


It was the point you said “the interns are working hard”. That lost me


----------



## AJGolden1013

Somnam said:


> Who thinks the main prize for the tower challenge is going to be Le Fou from Beauty and the Beast. One of the concessions shown was Le Fous brew, so maybe?



I missed that, good eye, good guess



Somnam said:


> Also when they showed the central attraction did anyone else think it could be Expedition Everest? There’s what looked like snow and a rollercoaster track coming out of mountains.



I actually think it’s Splash Mountain, but I do think you could be right


----------



## Mattimation

AJGolden1013 said:


> I actually think it’s Splash Mountain, but I do think you could be right



Splash Mountain is already an attraction available to get in one of the chests. I was sure it would be Pirates of the Caribbean, but that's one of the buyable attractions so not that either. I think it's definitely Expedition Everest - I saw a lot of snow and little flags that look like the Indian-style ones in the EE queue. I think that's an odd choice, especially where two of the most popular rides in Disney World are in Adventureland, but I guess River Cruise will also be a buyable attraction at some point.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> It was the point you said “the interns are working hard”. That lost me


Well yes, I suppose that was a bit of a Mike-ism thrown in there.


----------



## CallieMar

Well at least the Tower challenge is fairly easy to manage. I can level characters without it interfering too much. I’m missing Mrs. Potts, Chip and Gaston but I doubt they are going to be available to buy. 

Since the last challenge tied into Incredibles 2, I think we might get Christopher Robin as the final prize since that movie is coming out soon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Watched the replay and took some screen shots.  First some picks of the new attractions (Barbosa's Organ and Pirate's of the Caribbean) and some of the new concessions - one definitely is LeFous Brew so you might be right @Somnam - although from the last one there was like a character set from each segment and you got a concession from that segment (so like Frozen and then you got Elsa's crown concession) so could just be that for the BatB section



Somnam said:


> Who thinks the main prize for the tower challenge is going to be Le Fou from Beauty and the Beast. One of the concessions shown was Le Fous brew, so maybe?



 




Somnam said:


> Also when they showed the central attraction did anyone else think it could be Expedition Everest? There’s what looked like snow and a rollercoaster track coming out of mountains.



Definitely looks like Everest to me - on the left you see the main lift hill going into the mountain, just like Everest along with the waterfall and then the curving part on the right that Everest has as well.

Also looks to me like on the right side could be the dock for the Jungle Cruise


----------



## miss.piggy

supernova said:


> I don't think I've EVER been notified about something like that on my phone.  The only way I know is when I check in and see the little green check mark within the game.


really? huh. I've always gotten the notifications when a character finishes a task or when someone is done leveling up. I used to even get em when my daily reward could be collected. Maybe I've just become reliant on them and now I don't know how to play this game very well idk lol


----------



## wingweaver84

TheMaxRebo said:


> Watched the replay and took some screen shots.  First some picks of the new attractions (Barbosa's Organ and Pirate's of the Caribbean) and some of the new concessions - one definitely is LeFous Brew so you might be right @Somnam - although from the last one there was like a character set from each segment and you got a concession from that segment (so like Frozen and then you got Elsa's crown concession) so could just be that for the BatB section
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 340539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like Everest to me - on the left you see the main lift hill going into the mountain, just like Everest along with the waterfall and then the curving part on the right that Everest has as well.
> 
> Also looks to me like on the right side could be the dock for the Jungle Cruise
> 
> View attachment 340538



LeFou's not in the BatB character set,so I doubt he'd be there. If anyone,I'd see it being either Beast or Belle,both of which I have. Still wonder about that third set,but I did just get a popup for Mulan's legendary chest,so maybe my earlier wish will be coming true.


----------



## Quellman

I wonder if those people who got Grumpy will have an advantage, like he'll give 987986986987987 extra points or something.


----------



## miss.piggy

Somnam said:


> Also when they showed the central attraction did anyone else think it could be Expedition Everest? There’s what looked like snow and a rollercoaster track coming out of mountains.


I definitely though it was going to be Jungle Cruise because everything else has been rides from Magic Kingdom, not any other park, unless they're following the Disney_land_ parks, but California Adventure has California Screamin', not Magic Kingdom so idk. But, they changed the layout of Adventureland so that we can place more attractions in (bless) so maybe anything is possible. I didn't think of Everest though before, but I bet that's what it is!


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> And for all this nonsense about the need of land, I was doing OK until this last event.  Then I realized that at this point, Lilo and Stitch is doing zero for me.  So I comfortably put O'hana away to make room for the lab, which was required for this particular event.  It's OK to shelve buildings.  It really is.  Plus, two years later, there are still people who insist that Gameloft gives a damn about where we put things and that certain buildings have to be placed into proper areas.  Number one, it doesn't affect game play.  Number two, the bases are barely color coded at this point, and some are even different bases within sets.  So outside of an insistence on being anal, it's OK to put a Tomorrowland building in Frontierland if it means your park is going to fit everything.  At this point, I don't think it's really feasible, or even necessary for that matter, to try to have it both ways.



I have nothing but hat stands in mine. I have a couple of characters needing to be welcomed into the park after I get all the tokens;by the end of the week I should have Baloo but Bambi's going to wait quite a while due to rare ear tokens.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> That's the way you tour the parks, right?  You completely finish Tomorrowland before you step foot in Fantasyland, and then you don't head toward Frontierland before you do everything in Fantasyland?
> 
> I think it would add even more boredom to the game if we had to wait for every last bit of land to be opened before moving on.  Everyone has favorites, and that includes lands.  It's more fun (a relative term when it comes to this game) to unlock another gate or cursed attraction than just a blank space of nothing.



No that’s not, but what does that have to do with anything? Like I said, I have no problem with entirely new lands being added, I actually like the fact that they are. My point/argument why are they opening an entirely new land when they already have created lots of land that are locked. Couldn’t they do both? I’d love to be able to complain about how they’ve given us too much land, and I can’t fill it all. 

In an ideal world they would open open those 6 plots of land also. Or keep them locked, but give a way to open it. Maybe something like the Pete quest where you had to send characters to battle him and when you win you open that land. Or type it in with characters that you send home. And they maybe earn x amount of credits a hour/day and you can eventually use those credits to open a plot of lands. I don’t know I’m just throwing out a few ideas I just though of.


----------



## miss.piggy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also looks to me like on the right side could be the dock for the Jungle Cruise


That would be an easy way to further expand into new territories beyond these four lands. Jungle Cruise might be a gateway to a water area (?) or another park area so instead of Magic Kingdom it be Animal Kingdom? idk it'd stray from the name of the app ig but they're going to run out of lands pretty soon, esp bc I don't forsee them putting in a Liberty Square lol


----------



## supernova

miss.piggy said:


> really? huh. I've always gotten the notifications when a character finishes a task or when someone is done leveling up. I used to even get em when my daily reward could be collected. Maybe I've just become reliant on them and now I don't know how to play this game very well idk lol


I don't usually leave notifications on at all on my phone anyway, so that might be the issue.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> In an ideal world they would open open those 6 plots of land also. Or keep them locked, but give a way to open it. Maybe something like the Pete quest where you had to send characters to battle him and when you win you open that land.


But haven't we already done that twice now?  First with Mother Goethal and then with Shere Khan.  Those villain battles are for portals, which opened new lands, not plots.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And for all this nonsense about the need of land, I was doing OK until this last event.  Then I realized that at this point, Lilo and Stitch is doing zero for me.  So I comfortably put O'hana away to make room for the lab, which was required for this particular event.  It's OK to shelve buildings.  It really is.  Plus, two years later, there are still people who insist that Gameloft gives a damn about where we put things and that certain buildings have to be placed into proper areas.  Number one, it doesn't affect game play.  Number two, the bases are barely color coded at this point, and some are even different bases within sets.  So outside of an insistence on being anal, it's OK to put a Tomorrowland building in Frontierland if it means your park is going to fit everything.  At this point, I don't think it's really feasible, or even necessary for that matter, to try to have it both ways.



I think you and I will always have different opinions on this aspect of the game. So what if land placement has no effect on the game? Many players enjoy designing there parks. 

Like you, I gave up on trying to design my kingdom a long time ago, but That doesn’t mean I have to like it or shouldn’t have had to. Especially When you consider they already had land created, but refused to open it.

Also, if building and designing of your kingdom isn’t part of the game, why do they continue releasing building, stands and (worthless) decorations to put into your kingdom.

Again, your correct I can always put buildings away in storage, but my question back to you is why?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> But haven't we already done that twice now?  First with Mother Goethal and then with Shere Khan.  Those villain battles are for portals, which opened new lands, not plots.


Yes they have done it before and you’re correct, those battles were for portals for new land. All I was saying is why not incorporated another way to open those lands?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I think you and I will always have different opinions on this aspect of the game. So what if land placement has no effect on the game? Many players enjoy designing there parks.
> 
> Like you, I gave up on trying to design my kingdom a long time ago, but That doesn’t mean I have to like it or shouldn’t have had to. Especially When you consider they already had land created, but refused to open it.
> 
> Also, if building and designing of your kingdom isn’t part of the game, why do they continue releasing building, stands and (worthless) decorations to put into your kingdom.
> 
> Again, your correct I can always put buildings away in storage, but my question back to you is why?


I believe you have answered your own question... because at the end of the day, it is all truly pointless.  Hell, I think during the live stream for Lilo and Stitch if I remember correctly, they basically admitted that it was going to be time to put some buildings away for the new ones being introduced.  Even the actual Disney parks bulldoze attractions to make room for new ones.  The only reason I could see new concession stands being introduced is to add ways for players to gain additional magic as areas are introduced.  As for decorations, if they eliminated those, they would basically have to eliminate the chests, too.  There wouldn't be enough to win from them.  Plus, they help us to gather up more elixirs.  Right now I'm at 65k with zero to spend them on.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yes they have done it before and you’re correct, those battles were for portals for new land. All I was saying is why not incorporated another way to open those lands?


I'm not certain I want to go battling villains just to uncurse a parcel of land.  I've got enough useless magic sitting around for that purpose.



mikegood2 said:


> In an ideal world they would open open those 6 plots of land also. Or keep them locked, but give a way to open it.


Not sure what the purpose would be of giving it all away up front?  We DO have a way of unlocking it... waiting for the occasional expansion of the game board.  That is what allows us to keep moving forward.  If they did it all at once, it would be less for them to introduce periodically with each new release.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I'm so excited to find this thread!  Brand new player here who is enjoying the game.  So far I have Mickey Mouse which is great because he's my favorite character!  I see that they are running a six-hour event around Big Hero 6.  That makes about one character an hour, so I look forward to adding each of them into my game.  I have 2 gems and about 311 in magic, so it is all coming along nicely.  I hope Minnie Mouse is the next character I can add, because what good is Mickey without Minnie?  This seems like a fun game without any pressure and is already my favorite game.  I see that all of the Incredibles, Frozen, Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, and Mulan characters are all grayed out and it says "Coming Soon" so I cannot wait to add them too.  They can't come soon enough for me.  If anyone has any advice for a new player, I would appreciate it.  What should I work on next after I finish my Big Hero 6 characters six hours from now?  Oh, and does anyone know how I can get rid of the gray areas in Frontierland?  That is my favorite land so I want to go there next.  Thank you all!


I see you have already started the "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" in preparation for the livestream update.  Hahaha


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> Well at least the Tower challenge is fairly easy to manage. I can level characters without it interfering too much. I’m missing Mrs. Potts, Chip and Gaston but I doubt they are going to be available to buy.
> 
> Since the last challenge tied into Incredibles 2, I think we might get Christopher Robin as the final prize since that movie is coming out soon.



Adding Christopher Robin would be a good move.  He's really missing, along with Owl, from the Pooh lineup.



supernova said:


> I don't usually leave notifications on at all on my phone anyway, so that might be the issue.



Same.  I don't let any game send me push notifications.  I just play when I want to and don't want my real life to be interrupted by this stuff.


----------



## mmmears

I'm confused.  Is this a timed event?

Also is this one of those things that will require wifi?


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I see you have already started the "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" in preparation for the livestream update.  Hahaha


Well, I'm certainly glad SOMEONE bothered to read it after I spent so much time typing it out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

So, just saw the livestream.  I really like all the changes, even the simple enhancements to the Tower Challenge.  Really looking forward to the new area, finally leveling PotC to lv 10 and (don't kill me) the pirate costumes for Minnie, Goofy and Donald.  The only thing that I am meh about is the new PoTC characters.  Not really sure if I needed more odd looking humans walking around.  Jack Sparrow is the only premium character I do not have (because he is a odd looking human!).  I hope that doesn't work against me.  Also, I though it was kinda strange to add a new costume for a premium character.  But that is really just knitpicking.  Love the new content!!!  And for my last rave... I thought the pirate intro to the livestream was really cute.  The interns did a really good job.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Well, I'm certainly glad SOMEONE bothered to read it after I spent so much time typing it out.


Laughed through it (pretty hard)...  if that counts.


----------



## lmmatooki

Cherry Limeade said:


> Livestream Notes The stream is actually glitching every fourth word or so which is SUPER ANNOYING):
> 
> The update goes live tomorrow, event starts Thursday
> 
> *New permanent content*
> New land - 2 pieces initially unlocked behind the gate (with lots of new space available for later)
> Pirates can update to level 10
> Added Barbossa, Tia, and Davey Jones
> Added Hook, John Darling, and Michael Darling
> New pirate-themed costumes for Donald, Goofy, and Minnie
> Jack Sparrow has a new costume
> To open gate: Gate 1 - complete all of Pirates, Mother Gothel, and Bambi; Gate 2 - complete Peter Pan
> 
> 
> *New Tower Challenge
> *
> Maleficent is up to no good again.
> Can again unlock older content - the same kind of event that unlocked JackJack
> Initial featured collection - Snow White
> Improved being able to load characters in the challenge screen
> Automatic milestone rewards given
> B+TB also helps with challenge via quests
> 
> They said there would be new content for long-term players but never indicated what that would be.


Thank you for posting this for everyone! I was only busy at work during the live stream of course!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> So, just saw the livestream.  I really like all the changes, even the simple enhancements to the Tower Challenge.  Really looking forward to the new area, finally leveling PotC to lv 10 and (don't kill me) the pirate costumes for Minnie, Goofy and Donald.  The only thing that I am meh about is the new PoTC characters.  Not really sure if I needed more odd looking humans walking around.  Jack Sparrow is the only premium character I do not have (because he is a odd looking human!).  I hope that doesn't work against me.  Also, I though it was kinda strange to add a new costume for a premium character.  But that is really just knitpicking.  Love the new content!!!  And for my last rave... I thought the pirate intro to the livestream was really cute.  The interns did a really good job.



They didn't mention anything about the cursed buildings - I hope they enhanced that a bit ... just seemed so stupid last time as super easy to uncurse them and when you did you got like a tiny bit of EC - just seemed like a waste of, well, everything


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> And for all this nonsense about the need of land, I was doing OK until this last event.  Then I realized that at this point, Lilo and Stitch is doing zero for me.  So I comfortably put O'hana away to make room for the lab, which was required for this particular event.  It's OK to shelve buildings.  It really is.  Plus, two years later, there are still people who insist that Gameloft gives a damn about where we put things and that certain buildings have to be placed into proper areas.  Number one, it doesn't affect game play.  Number two, the bases are barely color coded at this point, and some are even different bases within sets.  So outside of an insistence on being anal, it's OK to put a Tomorrowland building in Frontierland if it means your park is going to fit everything.  At this point, I don't think it's really feasible, or even necessary for that matter, to try to have it both ways.


I was doing fine on land before this event, I was able to make everything fit but now is the end, I do need more land. I even have my park organized!


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> Watched the replay and took some screen shots.  First some picks of the new attractions (Barbosa's Organ and Pirate's of the Caribbean) and some of the new concessions - one definitely is LeFous Brew so you might be right @Somnam - although from the last one there was like a character set from each segment and you got a concession from that segment (so like Frozen and then you got Elsa's crown concession) so could just be that for the BatB section
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 340539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like Everest to me - on the left you see the main lift hill going into the mountain, just like Everest along with the waterfall and then the curving part on the right that Everest has as well.
> 
> Also looks to me like on the right side could be the dock for the Jungle Cruise
> 
> View attachment 340538


Thank you as well for posting this!


----------



## lmmatooki

Hoodie said:


> I had mentioned before that I was a fairly new player - started about 2 days before Lilo and Stitch started.  Logged on and saw the next event is in less than days? Are they always this close together?
> 
> I have about a dozen characters to update but they are all at 8 and 9 and i don't like occupying the castle for that long during events.  All the BH6 ones are even at 6s. I was hoping for a week or so to get everyone caught up!


They used to be months apart and we got permanent content in between but lately, they have changed to back-to-back events, which I am pretty sure almost no one suggested that in the surveys or on social media.  So, they are pretty much doing whatever they want and eventually picking up some of our suggestions. I think now they are getting closer to what we have been wanting though. Baby steps.


----------



## Somnam

I wonder if either of the new pirates attractions will be put into platinum chests... have a feeling Davy Jones will be premium as well. Still seems weird to me that Jack Sparrow is a premium considering he’s like the main character of this franchise.


----------



## lmmatooki

Had one ear hat left to get Baymax's costume...couldn't check if it dropped in time due to being busy at work...this is the first event I didn't fully finish. I think that is quite silly!

Anyway, very excited for the new stuff and now off to study for a test tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## Quellman

Somnam said:


> I wonder if either of the new pirates attractions will be put into platinum chests... have a feeling Davy Jones will be premium as well. Still seems weird to me that Jack Sparrow is a premium considering he’s like the main character of this franchise.



Oh good more stuff to sit next to the frozen pond, zootopia racetrack, and Fantasmic.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I believe you have answered your own question... because at the end of the day, it is all truly pointless.  Hell, I think during the live stream for Lilo and Stitch if I remember correctly, they basically admitted that it was going to be time to put some buildings away for the new ones being introduced.  Even the actual Disney parks bulldoze attractions to make room for new ones.  The only reason I could see new concession stands being introduced is to add ways for players to gain additional magic as areas are introduced.  As for decorations, if they eliminated those, they would basically have to eliminate the chests, too.  There wouldn't be enough to win from them.  Plus, they help us to gather up more elixirs.  Right now I'm at 65k with zero to spend them on.


Fair enough, but by that logic the game itself is all truly pointless.

While we have talked about this aspect of the game and agreed that they have basically abandoned all aspects of building you kingdom aspect of the game, they still advertise it as a build your own kingdom aspect of the game.

If you don’t care about designing or building your kingdom, that’s great you don’t have to. All I’m saying is those who downloaded it for that aspect or want to build their kingdom, should also be able to. It would be win win for everyone.

I guess all I’m saying is they introduced all this land, what over a year ago, and they still haven’t opened up 6 plots of land. Why don’t they give us to option of opening them (if we want to). I don’t care how they do it (elixir, magic, quests, etc.) but just give it to us. Again they created that land over a year ago, just turn on the switch and make it available.

Also, as I stated in a previous post, I like what they announced on the live stream and like the fact that they are opening a new land. I just don’t really understand why they refuse to do something with the land that is already there?



supernova said:


> I'm not certain I want to go battling villains just to uncurse a parcel of land.  I've got enough useless magic sitting around for that purpose.



I don’t have anywhere near the amount you do, I think I have 9 million, and would also gladly use magic to pay for it. I was just looking for ways for players who don’t, be able to also get the land. Although I guess, if they don’t have over a million in magic, land is likely less of an issue for them.



supernova said:


> Not sure what the purpose would be of giving it all away up front?  We DO have a way of unlocking it... waiting for the occasional expansion of the game board.  That is what allows us to keep moving forward.  If they did it all at once, it would be less for them to introduce periodically with each new release.



They’ve had that land there for over a year, and they’ve gone months without giving us land, even though many of us were requesting it, so I guess I don’t see that as them giving it all away up front. For the last year or so, they have been releasing building buildings that take up more land than they have given along side it. At a minimum, the land available should be equal, if not greater, than area the buildings take up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> They used to be months apart and we got permanent content in between but lately, they have changed to back-to-back events, which I am pretty sure almost no one suggested that in the surveys or on social media.  So, they are pretty much doing whatever they want and eventually picking up some of our suggestions. I think now they are getting closer to what we have been wanting though. Baby steps.




One of the best parts of watching the live stream was the hosts saying "in response to people asking for such and such we have done ...." and then the comments explode with "who the heck is asking for this?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Somnam said:


> I wonder if either of the new pirates attractions will be put into platinum chests... have a feeling Davy Jones will be premium as well. Still seems weird to me that Jack Sparrow is a premium considering he’s like the main character of this franchise.



speaking of stuff in chests - I don't know what constitutes "complete Bambi" in order to open one of the portals, but I don't have the float or the ice rink which are only in chests - I hope I don't need those in order to "complete Bambi"


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm so antsy for the tower challenge and the addition of the new stuff and the land expansion.  I also like that during a tower challenge you can level up characters and it doesn't hinder progress.  I wish that for all of you who don't have certain characters are able to get them in this tower challenge.  

It is a very gloomy day here so because I have nothing better to do and my muses have run away, I'm posting my status.  Feel free to ignore and scroll onward.

Merlin - Maxed at 2 - maybe they will give him a new thing this update?  They did say there was content they left out of the livestream on purpose.
Mickey & Friends - all 9 - all maxed out
Toy Story - all 10 - Alien collecting for 10, rest are maxed out
Cinderella - all 3 - all maxed out
Peter Pan - all 4 (Thursday that changes to 6) Peter is ready for 9, rest are maxed out (for now - that changes on Thursday)
Pirates of the Caribbean - all 3 (Thursday that changes to 6), all maxed out (for now - that changes on Thursday)
Monsters, Inc. - all 6 - all maxed out
Wall-E - both of them - both maxed out
Tangled - all 4 - all maxed out
Sleeping Beauty - all 5 - all maxed out
Zootopia - all 4 - all maxed out
Bambi - Thumper (ready for 8), Bambi (ready for 7), Flower (collecting for 8)
Jungle Book - all 5 - all maxed out
The Incredibles - all 7, Jack Jack ready for 6, rest are maxed out
Nightmare Before Christmas - all 4, all maxed out
Frozen - all 6, all maxed out
Mulan - all 3, all maxed out
Beauty & the Beast - all 7 - all maxed out
Lion King - all 7 - all maxed out
Aladdin - all 7 - all maxed out
Alice in Wonderland - all 7 - all maxed out
Snow White - all 9 - all maxed out
Winnie the Pooh - all 7 - all maxed out
Lilo & Stitch - all 7 - Stitch is moving to 10 as I type this, rest are maxed out
Big Hero 6 - Hiro (ready for 6), Baymax (collecting for 3), Yokai (ready for 4), Go Go (ready for 5), Honey Lemon (ready for 7), Fred (ready for 5), Wasabi (ready for 5)

Magic - 9,298, 125
Gems - 659
Elixir - 15,791 <---- I had a little over 22,000 so I decided to buy a platinum chest, in hopes I got something good out of it.  I got the planter.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> They’ve had that land there for over a year, and they’ve gone months without giving us land, even though many of us were requesting it, so I guess I don’t see that as them giving it all away up front. For the last year or so, they have been releasing building buildings that take up more land than they have given along side it. At a minimum, the land available should be equal, if not greater, than area the buildings take up.



Let's face it... fuzzy math of two items added together to produce a single object yielding a totally different item now lends itself to fuzzy geometry, where round buildings equal square bases, squeezed incorrectly into rounded corners.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> speaking of stuff in chests - I don't know what constitutes "complete Bambi" in order to open one of the portals, but I don't have the float or the ice rink which are only in chests - I hope I don't need those in order to "complete Bambi"


No, neither are required.  Floats are never a part of requirements.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm so antsy for the tower challenge and the addition of the new stuff and the land expansion.  I also like that during a tower challenge you can level up characters and it doesn't hinder progress.  I wish that for all of you who don't have certain characters are able to get them in this tower challenge.
> 
> It is a very gloomy day here so because I have nothing better to do and my muses have run away, I'm posting my status.  Feel free to ignore and scroll onward.
> 
> Merlin - Maxed at 2 - maybe they will give him a new thing this update?  They did say there was content they left out of the livestream on purpose.
> Mickey & Friends - all 9 - all maxed out
> Toy Story - all 10 - Alien collecting for 10, rest are maxed out
> Cinderella - all 3 - all maxed out
> Peter Pan - all 4 (Thursday that changes to 6) Peter is ready for 9, rest are maxed out (for now - that changes on Thursday)
> Pirates of the Caribbean - all 3 (Thursday that changes to 6), all maxed out (for now - that changes on Thursday)
> Monsters, Inc. - all 6 - all maxed out
> Wall-E - both of them - both maxed out
> Tangled - all 4 - all maxed out
> Sleeping Beauty - all 5 - all maxed out
> Zootopia - all 4 - all maxed out
> Bambi - Thumper (ready for 8), Bambi (ready for 7), Flower (collecting for 8)
> Jungle Book - all 5 - all maxed out
> The Incredibles - all 7, Jack Jack ready for 6, rest are maxed out
> Nightmare Before Christmas - all 4, all maxed out
> Frozen - all 6, all maxed out
> Mulan - all 3, all maxed out
> Beauty & the Beast - all 7 - all maxed out
> Lion King - all 7 - all maxed out
> Aladdin - all 7 - all maxed out
> Alice in Wonderland - all 7 - all maxed out
> Snow White - all 9 - all maxed out
> Winnie the Pooh - all 7 - all maxed out
> Lilo & Stitch - all 7 - Stitch is moving to 10 as I type this, rest are maxed out
> Big Hero 6 - Hiro (ready for 6), Baymax (collecting for 3), Yokai (ready for 4), Go Go (ready for 5), Honey Lemon (ready for 7), Fred (ready for 5), Wasabi (ready for 5)
> 
> Magic - 9,298, 125
> Gems - 659
> Elixir - 15,791 <---- I had a little over 22,000 so I decided to buy a platinum chest, in hopes I got something good out of it.  I got the planter.


It's been at least a week since you unleashed your superpower of list-making on us.  Now I know why I had that, 'I feel like I missing something' feeling.  Thanks for the recharge...hee hee hee...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> No, neither are required.  Floats are never a part of requirements.



Thanks - I figured not the float but was less confident about the ice rink


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> Had one ear hat left to get Baymax's costume...couldn't check if it dropped in time due to being busy at work...this is the first event I didn't fully finish. I think that is quite silly!
> 
> Anyway, very excited for the new stuff and now off to study for a test tomorrow! Woohoo!



Good luck on your test!!!



Windwaker4444 said:


> It's been at least a week since you unleashed your superpower of list-making on us.  Now I know why I had that, 'I feel like I missing something' feeling.  Thanks for the recharge...hee hee hee...



Now things are complete.  I put out a list!  A very unnecessary one I'm sure, but I was bored and the weather here stinks.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, my last collection didn't give me my last shoulder pad, so no armor for me. I wasn't willing to part with any gems to get the last one. Eventually, if I ever get caught up, I'll get the armor from a legendary chest 

I'll join the list making, character wise I've got these left:
Hiro - level 5
Baymax - level 3
Yokai - level 4
Go Go - level 5
Fred - level 4
Honey Lemon - level 6
Wasabi - level 4
Toy Alien - level 9
Thumper - level 8 (getting ready to level up to 9 once he finishes a task)
Bambi - level 6
Flower - level 5
Jack Jack - level 7


1.4million magic 
335 gems
13,973 elixir

I have a lot of collecting to do, only 1 character readily available to level up at this point. 

I have all the characters released so far but missing these costumes/floats/buildings:

jumpin jellyfish, magic lamp theater, pluto's house, RC racers, mike and sulley to the rescue, aurora's spinning wheel, chip and dale's treehouse, lantern attraction, various other event attractions I know I'm missing
floats: cinderella, pirates, monsters inc, tangled, zootopia, jungle book, peter pan, bambi, frozen, mulan, lion king, alice in wonderland, snow white, winnie the pooh
costumes: tuxedo mickey, baymax armor, lunar pluto, lunar chip, lunar dale, elastigirl costume, holiday anna, holiday elsa, holiday olaf


----------



## AJGolden1013

Genuine Question - there was a quest for Baloo & Mowgli, where they floated on the little river.  Is that gone?  I can't seem to figure out what it's called.  Help please.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Genuine Question - there was a quest for Baloo & Mowgli, where they floated on the little river.  Is that gone?  I can't seem to figure out what it's called.  Help please.


The only dual tasks I'm seeing are called Cool It (8hr) and Forget About Worries (12hr).  From what you're describing, I would imagine it to be the first one.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Laughed through it (pretty hard)...  if that counts.


Ditto! Just didn’t take the time for a proper response...


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> I don’t have anywhere near the amount you do, I think I have 9 million, and would also gladly use magic to pay for it. I was just looking for ways for players who don’t, be able to also get the land. Although I guess, if they don’t have over a million in magic, land is likely less of an issue for them.


I just crossed 1 million during this last event. And I know I won’t be able to unlock any of the new land that was announced because trends show it will likely be 2mil+. 

Stupidly (hindsight) I farmed rose bushes when elixirs were introduced and severely depleted my magic. Then Jungle Book was introduced, with more land, yada yada yada, here I am today scraping up as much magic as I can.


----------



## supernova

Somnam said:


> I wonder if either of the new pirates attractions will be put into platinum chests... have a feeling Davy Jones will be premium as well. Still seems weird to me that Jack Sparrow is a premium considering he’s like the main character of this franchise.


Two points to consider there:  First, there were only three characters introduced to the game.  And second, of those three, would anyone really part with gems for Elizabeth or Will?


----------



## KPach525

iOS update available: 9am EST for me


----------



## KPach525

I immediately was able to unlock Adventureland. Surprisingly the first plot of land was only 450k magic

Edit to add: 24 hour clear time


----------



## Somnam

So Davy Jones is in a platinum chest! Yet he was one of the characters that is able to collect refresh tokens. That’s one less character collecting refresh tokens this time then for a lot of people, unless they change who collects them?


----------



## Quellman

Somnam said:


> So Davy Jones is in a platinum chest! Yet he was one of the characters that is able to collect refresh tokens. That’s one less character collecting refresh tokens this time then for a lot of people, unless they change who collects them?


They must really want people to pay for the platnium chests to guarantee a return of those high dollar items.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> They must really want people to pay for the platnium chests to guarantee a return of those high dollar items.


So now we're supposed to be chasing the skating pond AND Davy Jones?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Somnam said:


> So Davy Jones is in a platinum chest! Yet he was one of the characters that is able to collect refresh tokens. That’s one less character collecting refresh tokens this time then for a lot of people, unless they change who collects them?



How did you find that?  He said still greyed out in my game



Quellman said:


> They must really want people to pay for the platnium chests to guarantee a return of those high dollar items.



That’s not happening.



supernova said:


> So now we're supposed to be chasing the skating pond AND Davy Jones?



That’s not happening either.  Thank you for the Baloo/Mowgli question.  Neither of those tasks are it. I think they took that task away...




Anyone figure out what needs to be done to open the other side?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I opened up the update and I guess since I never got Hook, but had Peter Pan and Wendy, and Hook now moved to the other grouping for Peter Pan characters, it recognized that as having completed the collection and got me 12 gems - not complaining!

I also was able to open the gate to Adventureland from Frontierland and when it did it gave a swooping overview of the new land and the anchor attraction is definitely Expedition Everest as you can see the part of the track were it ends and then you go backwards


----------



## Somnam

AJGolden1013 said:


> How did you find that?  He said still greyed out in my game


 I just clicked on him and it says currently available in a chest. And looking at the platinum chests he is a legendary with 3.41% odds of getting him. Also he is the only one who collects the fabric for pirate costumes, or you can purchase them with 800 Merlin elixir each. Minnie’s takes 20 fabric and Jacks 40 fabric. Donald’s costs 120 gems. Winnie also has a new bee costume which is unavailable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anyone interested in the new pirate costumes:

Minnie:
- 50 bows
- 50 ear hats
- 20 fabrics
- 50k magic

Donald:
- 120 gems

Goofy:
- says "to unlock, participate in leaderboard events"

Jack:
- 40 compasses
- 40 ear hats
- 50 fabrics
- 50k magic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In addition to fabric for the 2 costumes, Davy Jones's Organ is in Merlin's shop - 30k Elixers


----------



## cliscinsky

Christopher Robin will be available too.  Guessing that's who we'll be collecting for during the upcoming Tower Challenge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I got Davy Jones's Organ ... it's 9 x 9 squares and at least as of now does not have chance for any items.  Some pretty cool animation to it though


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> Genuine Question - there was a quest for Baloo & Mowgli, where they floated on the little river.  Is that gone?  I can't seem to figure out what it's called.  Help please.




It is the 8 hr “cool it” quest @supernova mentioned. I just took them out of storage and sent them on it. They float on the river beside Frontierland. 



Somnam said:


> So Davy Jones is in a platinum chest!



It took me 540 + days to get Splash Mtn. Still waiting on Bambi’s ice rink even though Thumper is leveling to 10, Flower is almost lvl 9, and Bambi is lvl 8. So I have very little luck with platinum chests. 

For me, I won’t purchase  extra platinum chests to get a character. All they are accomplishing with putting him in a chest....is that the “completionist” in me won’t care if I miss out on event characters in the future since I won’t have them all anyway. So now I am less likely to spend money. Pressure is off to do everything I can to get each and every character.


----------



## Mattimation

It looks like there's also a new Honey Bee Costume for Pooh, so the Tower Challenge must be trying to tie-in with the new Christopher Robin movie, just like the last one was for Incredibles 2. I'll see what other bonuses are available in the challenge, but I might skip this one.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> So now we're supposed to be chasing the skating pond AND Davy Jones?



Yeah...  and with my luck with the chests I know that isn't going to happen.    As others have already said, I guess it means I can relax and not worry about it all since I know I'm not going to get it all anyway.  I'll try to just play when I have time and get whatever I can.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> For me, I won’t purchase  extra platinum chests to get a character. All they are accomplishing with putting him in a chest....is that the “completionist” in me won’t care if I miss out on event characters in the future since I won’t have them all anyway. So now I am less likely to spend money. Pressure is off to do everything I can to get each and every character.


As of this morning, all Bambi characters are at 10 and in storage.  Turns out I didn't need the rink, so I'm fine with not winning it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I know this is wishful thinking, but for Davy Jones it says currently in a chest.  Maybe later on he will be also available for gems, and the people who rush to get characters will spend money that they don't need to?  I know it's wishful thinking, but still......  Gems are fine, paying I don't like, and it makes me sad, because I do want all the characters, even though I'm not a fan of Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> As of this morning, all Bambi characters are at 10 and in storage.  Turns out I didn't need the rink, so I'm fine with not winning it.



Nice!  I still need something like 10 ear hats for Bambi to done with these characters.


----------



## hopemax

TheMaxRebo said:


> In addition to fabric for the 2 costumes, Davy Jones's Organ is in Merlin's shop - 30k Elixers



I knew it.  While some people are drowning in Elixir, in my Windows game I just collected enough to purchase Primeval Whirl with yesterday's Merlin cauldron dump.  But I didn't buy it right away, figuring it would be time for another elixir attraction and I would want the one that is useful now, and not the one that was useful 3 months ago.  So I planned right.  So I will buy the new one, and go back to saving for Primeval Whirl.

If the update for Windows would drop.

In my Windows game not only do I have the Ice Rink in my Platinum chest, but I still have Mad Tea Party, Splash Mountain and Zootopia...all I get are Planters.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> In my Windows game not only do I have the Ice Rink in my Platinum chest, but I still have Mad Tea Party, Splash Mountain and Zootopia...all I get are Planters.


But remember... if you opt to part with your actual money, you'll have a better chance of not getting a planter.  Pesky interns...


----------



## hopemax

Oooh, Tricksy interns.  So the Pirate fabric either 1.  Costs 800 elixir or 2.  Requires Davy Jones (premium chest).  So 16,000 elixir (I'm actually not that far away in my IOS game, even after buying the Organ) so either I am never getting Minnie's costume or Primeval Whirl in my Windows game.


----------



## KPach525

Mattimation said:


> It looks like there's also a new Honey Bee Costume for Pooh, so the Tower Challenge must be trying to tie-in with the new Christopher Robin movie, just like the last one was for Incredibles 2. I'll see what other bonuses are available in the challenge, but I might skip this one.


You are right! Christopher Robin is waiting for us in the character book! I’m assuming he will be the character awarded just like Jack-Jack was.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Good luck on your test!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> In addition to fabric for the 2 costumes, Davy Jones's Organ is in Merlin's shop - 30k Elixers


Of course it is...


----------



## lmmatooki

hopemax said:


> I knew it.  While some people are drowning in Elixir, in my Windows game I just collected enough to purchase Primeval Whirl with yesterday's Merlin cauldron dump.  But I didn't buy it right away, figuring it would be time for another elixir attraction and I would want the one that is useful now, and not the one that was useful 3 months ago.  So I planned right.  So I will buy the new one, and go back to saving for Primeval Whirl.
> 
> If the update for Windows would drop.
> 
> In my Windows game not only do I have the Ice Rink in my Platinum chest, but I still have Mad Tea Party, Splash Mountain and Zootopia...all I get are Planters.


I bought the other attraction about 2 weeks ago...not happy in my decision now.


----------



## lmmatooki

I am happy to see them adding new characters to the sets we already have to make them feel more complete!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

very,very happy with this update so far. dare I say...the interns did something right!


----------



## Pocahontas618

I was able to get Davey Jone’s Organ with elixir. It collects for the heart chest, Davey Jones ear hats (luckily got him in a chest) & Barbossa ear hats.


----------



## TXMamaLlama

Hey y'all.... lonnnnng time lurker of this thread.  Joined today finally.  

Not going to lie. I gem'ed through the 24 hours of land unlocking.  My impatience got the best of me. Up next is a 4* hr task for Wendy to search for her brothers and a 8 hr joint task for Will and Elizabeth to strategize at the tavern.

*edited this - I forgot that I didn't start wendy and the PotC task at the same time.


----------



## Blosiom

I'm going away for the first week of this event if it follows the same three week pattern, it the windows update would even drop. I've managed to bribe my sister into checking it for me twice a day so will have to see how it goes. Didn't get Jack Jack last time was 1000EC low. But if I had a choice of being engaged or having Jack Jack I would choose my fiancé.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> As of this morning, all Bambi characters are at 10 and in storage.  Turns out I didn't need the rink, so I'm fine with not winning it.



Congrats for finishing the Bambi characters. But an even bigger congrats for being able to store them now,

My Flowers been ready to max for a few day, but I wanted to wait until the event ended before leveling it. Started leveling last night and will be finished in 8 hours. My Bambi is currently only level 8, I though I was at level 9  Need 7 more butterflies to level to 9.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats for finishing the Bambi characters. But an even bigger congrats for being able to store them now,
> 
> My Flowers been ready to max for a few day, but I wanted to wait until the event ended before leveling it. Started leveling last night and will be finished in 8 hours. My Bambi is currently only level 8, I though I was at level 9  Need 7 more butterflies to level to 9.


And I went the opposite way.  All of my BH6 characters were ready to level up, so I spent the remaining week trying to collect as many microbots as I could.  And while I wasn't leveling any of them up, I used that time to finish the Bambi set and get Jack-Jack to 9.  Once the event ended, I had 236 microbots, so I was able to take most of the BH6 characters to the next level. I think I only missed out on two, but am now back to scrambling for microbots every for those last two.


----------



## mikegood2

Wasn’t able to update the game until now, but after overall I really like the changes that they made.

Even though I was complaining about why they were opening up a new land when they still have 6 plots they haven’t opened, I do like the fact that they have more land. *I really am intrigued and like that one big patch of of land!* I really hope they treat that as one patch of land, but likely it will be 4. If it’s 4 I really hope they make them available at the same time, but if not, have all available in a short period of time. I think that area has the potential to be the most useful land area in the game.

While I know why they do it, I really don’t like the fact that they moved all the BH6 characters down to the bottom of the. It's gonna be a pain having to scroll down the page everytime I want to level, or view what items I need for a character. *I really wish they add a characters I need tab/window*, that would put all the characters you still need to build together. That would be a wonder feature for a future update.!


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> Wasn’t able to update the game until now, but after overall I really like the changes that they made.
> 
> Even though I was complaining about why they were opening up a new land when they still have 6 plots they haven’t opened, I do like the fact that they have more land. *I really am intrigued and like that one big patch of of land!* I really hope they treat that as one patch of land, but likely it will be 4. If it’s 4 I really hope they make them available at the same time, but if not, have all available in a short period of time. I think that area has the potential to be the most useful land area in the game.
> 
> While I know why they do it, I really don’t like the fact that they moved all the BH6 characters down to the bottom of the. It's gonna be a pain having to scroll down the page everytime I want to level, or view what items I need for a character. *I really wish they add a characters I need tab/window*, that would put all the characters you still need to build together. That would be a wonder feature for a future update.!



I'm totally with you on the opening new land but still have 6 plots to open as well.  I didn't quite understand that logic, but I've learned over time to not figure out their logic, because it's very difficult to be inside my own head, let alone someone else's.

The Characters I still need Tab/Window - I like this idea.  You should DEFINITELY suggest that to the customer care people, because that is pretty smart!  I've suggested that they have something similar but with gems or money price for those of us who have missed out on characters and they never really answered me, but it'd be nice to have that coming from someone else too, so please suggested it!


----------



## galaxygirl76

Still no update for me. Been checking the app store throughout the day but nothing so far for me.


----------



## ZellyB

No update for me either.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I just saw on facebook that there is a small issue with the android app, but they are aware of it and fixing it now.  I hope you all get the updates in time!


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> Still no update for me. Been checking the app store throughout the day but nothing so far for me.





ZellyB said:


> No update for me either.





AJGolden1013 said:


> I just saw on facebook that there is a small issue with the android app, but they are aware of it and fixing it now.  I hope you all get the updates in time!


Eh, this happens almost every time, and we always seem to get it right before the actual event starts.  I'm used to it.  Minor setback for having a grown-up phone and not an iPhone.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Eh, this happens almost every time, and we always seem to get it right before the actual event starts.  I'm used to it.  Minor setback for having a grown-up phone and not an iPhone.



Hey some of us grown ups PREFER our iPhones...


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Hey some of us grown ups PREFER our iPhones...


I suppose it's they're not so baaaaad once ewe get accustomed to them.


----------



## Somnam

Wasn’t expecting to be able to start collecting for Captain Barbosa right after Elizabeth and Wills 8 hour mission. He needs 35 Barbossa hats and 25 epic ear hats. Honey Lemon and Yokai help together (both at lvl 8) and so do Hiro and Baymax so that’s good they are being put to use.


----------



## supernova

Somnam said:


> Wasn’t expecting to be able to start collecting for Captain Barbosa right after Elizabeth and Wills 8 hour mission. He needs 35 Barbossa hats and 25 epic ear hats. Honey Lemon and Yokai help together (both at lvl 8) and so do Hiro and Baymax so that’s good they are being put to use.


Put to use??  They're still busy trying to level up the BH6 set.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I caved and tried to chest Davey Jones - no luck!  So disappointing!  I did however get Splash Mountain - maybe over time I'll be able to collect him?  I"m such a completionist!


----------



## CallieMar

lmmatooki said:


> I bought the other attraction about 2 weeks ago...not happy in my decision now.



Me too. I already had Fairy Godmother ready for 10 but figured I’d get Primeval Whirl if only for the fact that it drops gold trophies for the mini event. Pretty sure all my Pirates characters will be ready for 10 by the time I save up enough for the Organ lol.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> Put to use??  They're still busy trying to level up the BH6 set.



Seriously, they couldn't have found another set of characters to assist? Collecting the microbots alone will keep everyone from BH6 busy for some time.


----------



## hopemax

Windows update is live.  But I had to go into the Store, and into my "Check for Updates" before it actually found it.


----------



## squirrel

Interesting I play on an ipad mini and I don't get the update until tomorrow.

Went back into the app store and tried opening from there.  It asked if I wanted to update, so I said yes.  Now I have the updated version.   Tricky as I checked the app store earlier to see if there was an update.


----------



## mikegood2

Was just gonna ask if anyone knew what the Minnie Mouse bow and hats were for. I checked her costumes 5 minutes ago and was nothing there, but when I just checked now the pirate dress was available. Weird.

I knew they were adding some costumes, but I thought they were all gonna be Legendary chest, aka items I ignore.  Sadly it looks like Minnie is something you collect for. The bow and hats are fine since you can collect them.The problem is with the fabric, as of right now the only way to get them is from Merlin’s shop, or Davy Jones. Hope the dress isn’t necessarily for anything, because I have no interest in it right now.


----------



## hopemax

Float alert:  Pirates float has tokens again and Tangled float has Minnie Bows. 

Debating if now is a good time to spend 195 gems in my IOS game to open the last parade slot. I want them all open eventually for the gem earning potential. But buying it will leave me gem poor. But we just finished an event where we bought premium items. These Dark Tower events don’t, right?


----------



## wingweaver84

squirrel said:


> Interesting I play on an ipad mini and I don't get the update until tomorrow.
> 
> Went back into the app store and tried opening from there.  It asked if I wanted to update, so I said yes.  Now I have the updated version.   Tricky as I checked the app store earlier to see if there was an update.



I have a Mini and installed the update around 2:30 pm. Granted I was out most of the day so I wasn't able to check on it.


----------



## Chrisvee

AJGolden1013 said:


> I caved and tried to chest Davey Jones - no luck!  So disappointing!  I did however get Splash Mountain - maybe over time I'll be able to collect him?  I"m such a completionist!


I tried too and failed but I did get Zootopia Racetrack!

Still magic poor at 300k with Mother Gothel in my near future.

Love that PoTC is getting rounded out. Love Adventureland! Spent two hours last night trying to get all my characters out earning magic for min 2-4h tasks while keeping some attractions in storage nice I am land poor too. I can’t afford the final Tomorrowland or either plot behind Small World.


----------



## CaptHook34

Had the kraken in my inventory and just noticed it helps with the pirate drops, of course lol. Time to take the kraken out of stoarge


----------



## AJGolden1013

Chrisvee said:


> I tried too and failed but I did get Zootopia Racetrack!
> 
> Still magic poor at 300k with Mother Gothel in my near future.
> 
> Love that PoTC is getting rounded out. Love Adventureland! Spent two hours last night trying to get all my characters out earning magic for min 2-4h tasks while keeping some attractions in storage nice I am land poor too. I can’t afford the final Tomorrowland or either plot behind Small World.



So I personally knew I had a few extra dollars tucked away and did the chest bundle one more time.  It was making me nuts to not have Davy Jones.  When it comes to characters I am a completionist.  I could give a list of things I don't have and when it comes to those buildings, decorations, attractions, costumes, and parade floats, I'm totally fine with not having any of those things.  I MUST have the characters.  There might be something wrong with me.

That being said - I used @hopemax's theory of no whammies, and it worked so THANK YOU @hopemax 

For gathering magic - it's going to take you a while, but hang in there.  It does happen and then once you get enough characters it happens really quickly!  It seems to work best with 4 hour tasks and staggering them.  At least that has worked for me.  I wish you nothing but luck and know that I used to be in your position and with this new update and land I might be in that position again very soon!  Know that becoming land rich and magic rich IS achievable, AND that having things in your park squashed close together, while it doesn't look nice, it makes everything fit in the space and for me personally, that is more important I think.

@supernova @mmmears can testify to being magic rich, they are both fabulous at it   and  @lmmatooki can testify to putting everything into your park.  

Happy playing to all!!!!!


----------



## Aces86

Spent 50 gems on a platinum chest and got Davey Jones!!


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> Hey some of us grown ups PREFER our iPhones...



I like my iCult


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I personally knew I had a few extra dollars tucked away and did the chest bundle one more time.  It was making me nuts to not have Davy Jones.  When it comes to characters I am a completionist.  I could give a list of things I don't have and when it comes to those buildings, decorations, attractions, costumes, and parade floats, I'm totally fine with not having any of those things.  I MUST have the characters.  There might be something wrong with me.
> 
> That being said - I used @hopemax's theory of no whammies, and it worked so THANK YOU @hopemax
> 
> For gathering magic - it's going to take you a while, but hang in there.  It does happen and then once you get enough characters it happens really quickly!  It seems to work best with 4 hour tasks and staggering them.  At least that has worked for me.  I wish you nothing but luck and know that I used to be in your position and with this new update and land I might be in that position again very soon!  Know that becoming land rich and magic rich IS achievable, AND that having things in your park squashed close together, while it doesn't look nice, it makes everything fit in the space and for me personally, that is more important I think.
> 
> @supernova @mmmears can testify to being magic rich, they are both fabulous at it   and  @lmmatooki can testify to putting everything into your park.
> 
> Happy playing to all!!!!!




Magic is a subject that I can speak too currently or not having any. After welcoming Shera Kahn and Wendy and building whatever was required, I am just starting to collect towards Peter Pan which will take awhile for tokens and magic.  I won’t be opening any new land but I am okay at the moment. I did just spend all I had collected with Merlin on the Jolly Roger so all in good time.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I suppose it's they're not so baaaaad once ewe get accustomed to them.



You don't want to hear my thoughts on Android phones (or their lack of security).  I'll play nice and say that I like my iPhone and have no intention to switch, and you can keep your Android and we can all get along.  

Well, nothing new is happening in my kingdom.  I'm annoyed that they are making me choose between finishing my BH6 and working on Pirates.  Way to draw it out, interns.  Otherwise, I'm happy having Adventureland open, and I have no plans to drop some cash on those chests.  I do not want to send a signal to the interns that this is the way they should design the game.  I rarely do well with the chests when I find them in my park - still waiting for that dumb Bambi attraction I don't really need anymore yet I have lots of planters, flags, etc.  I guess that's why I have plenty of stuff to feed Merlin's cauldron.


----------



## mmmears

Also, anyone else think that the amount of elixir required for the costumes is crazy?  I have a lot, and have had nothing to spend it on for a long time, yet there's no way I have enough for 60 fabric pieces at 800 elixirs each.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Also, anyone else think that the amount of elixir required for the costumes is crazy?  I have a lot, and have had nothing to spend it on for a long time, yet there's no way I have enough for 60 fabric pieces at 800 elixirs each.


If they aren't limited time then we can collect them at our leieure.


----------



## SunDial

I like my Android and not too fond of the IOS.   Nice y'all have the update.  Nothing for me yet.   I did watch the stream.   I did get a laugh when the started an event and finished it right away so we can see the animation.   To see them having little magic and over 83K in gems  

I enjoyed the last tower challenge.   We'll see what this one brings and enjoy having fun with it.   No pressure.  I get what I can get.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> If they aren't limited time then we can collect them at our leieure.



Yes, definitely.  I was concerned that it might be limited since they like to throw a wrench into my best laid plans.

ETA - we will be traveling soon (during this tower thing) and I'm concerned about needing to be on wi-fi.


----------



## lmmatooki

CallieMar said:


> Me too. I already had Fairy Godmother ready for 10 but figured I’d get Primeval Whirl if only for the fact that it drops gold trophies for the mini event. Pretty sure all my Pirates characters will be ready for 10 by the time I save up enough for the Organ lol.


Agreed! My fairy godmother is also at 10 haha


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> @lmmatooki can testify to putting everything into your park.


I sure can! When my new land space is available, I am going to do some reorganizing but keeping things close so I have room when new things come!


----------



## cliscinsky

Really wish they would have changed the token requirements for the BH6 common token.  Right now I need 370 if I want to be able to level up all of my characters.  It's taking forever to collect them, and it'll only get worse the higher up in levels they go.  Good Grief.


----------



## lmmatooki

cliscinsky said:


> Really wish they would have changed the token requirements for the BH6 common token.  Right now I need 370 if I want to be able to level up all of my characters.  It's taking forever to collect them, and it'll only get worse the higher up in levels they go.  Good Grief.


I was just thinking that!!


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I sure can! When my new land space is available, I am going to do some reorganizing but keeping things close so I have room when new things come!



Me, too.  I know it doesn't affect my actual game, but I'm much happier when things are grouped together by movie and also in the right part of my kingdom.  Can't wait to move my pirate stuff over to Adventureland.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Genuine Question - there was a quest for Baloo & Mowgli, where they floated on the little river.  Is that gone?  I can't seem to figure out what it's called.  Help please.


That one is so cute.  That is my goto when they aren't doing other tasks.  Kinda like Eeyore 'feeling like Eeyore'.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aaaaggghhhh..just refreshed my updates on playstore and still no update for me.  I feel like the little girl looking out the window watching all the kids play together, while she is stuck in her room all alone.  Hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  I know it doesn't affect my actual game, but I'm much happier when things are grouped together by movie and also in the right part of my kingdom.  Can't wait to move my pirate stuff over to Adventureland.


Feel the same way. I still try grouping things together, but gave up caring how they look. That’s why those 6 unopened plots of land big me so much, I could actually design my kingdom better if they were open. As far as matching them to parts of the kingdom, I like to switch them around and make up my own park. Granted we don’t have enough land to successfully do that.

I think I’ll move my Pirate stuff onto the first plot(s) of land we got on the game. For some reason I like to put the buildings that collect items there. Since I see that plot of land every time I launch the app, it’s easier to collect those items.


----------



## Chrisvee

Hello Mother Gothel! I hope she’s worth the cost.


----------



## CaptHook34

Being a huge POTC fan, i bought the 7.99 6x platinum chests to try and get Davey Jones. On the second chest, Davy Jones appeared. this was the outcome

3 antler topiary's
1 musical fountain
Davy Jones
monster inc yellow statue

Also got about 100k in magic. one chest was like 20k in magic . Very happy with the purchase. Give it a try if you want Davey Jones! For 7.99, definitely worth it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Also, anyone else think that the amount of elixir required for the costumes is crazy?  I have a lot, and have had nothing to spend it on for a long time, yet there's no way I have enough for 60 fabric pieces at 800 elixirs each.



Well, it has to be fairly high to give additional value to getting Davy Jones since that is the only other way to get fabric

But I agree it is pretty high - between the two costumes it will take the same elixir as for an entire attraction


----------



## SunDial

No update yet


----------



## disneyjr77

AJGolden1013 said:


> I just saw on facebook that there is a small issue with the android app, but they are aware of it and fixing it now.  I hope you all get the updates in time!



This explains why i still don't have the update  Thanks!!!!


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> No update yet





disneyjr77 said:


> This explains why i still don't have the update  Thanks!!!!


My update just appeared, so check for yours.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Feel the same way. I still try grouping things together, but gave up caring how they look. That’s why those 6 unopened plots of land big me so much, I could actually design my kingdom better if they were open. As far as matching them to parts of the kingdom, I like to switch them around and make up my own park. Granted we don’t have enough land to successfully do that.
> 
> I think I’ll move my Pirate stuff onto the first plot(s) of land we got on the game. For some reason I like to put the buildings that collect items there. Since I see that plot of land every time I launch the app, it’s easier to collect those items.


But don't forget... those empty plots aren't going to last long.  Eventually there will be new buildings and attractions available, and the once-empty land is gone again, just like all of the other plots that have been opened.


----------



## supernova

cliscinsky said:


> Really wish they would have changed the token requirements for the BH6 common token.  Right now I need 370 if I want to be able to level up all of my characters.  It's taking forever to collect them, and it'll only get worse the higher up in levels they go.  Good Grief.


I didn't mind 50 leaves for Bambi because there were only three characters, and the 50 was to move from 9 to 10.  Now I need 60 each to move from 6 to 7.  And every time I reach 60 or above, all seven characters pop up for each additional microbot.  They really need to fix that somehow.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I got Davy Jones's Organ ... it's 9 x 9 squares and at least as of now does not have chance for any items.  Some pretty cool animation to it though


Maybe no tokens, but normally attractions through Merlin's shop help with the gold trophy events.


----------



## disneyjr77

supernova said:


> My update just appeared, so check for yours.



Got it!! finally


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> My update just appeared, so check for yours.



It appeared.  Nothing like the 11th hour.


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> Maybe no tokens, but normally attractions through Merlin's shop help with the gold trophy events.



Davy Jones' Organ does help with Barbossa's Ear Token. Rapunzel, Wendy, Davy Jones, and Baymax help find it too, as well as silver chests. Wendy will get her own storyline once the land opens up, so the organ is definitely handy for anyone who didn't get to/didn't try for Baymax and haven't won Davy Jones in a chest yet.


----------



## squirrel

Have enough to get either Primeval Whirl or Davy Jone's Organ.  Looks like the Organ might be a better option since it drops ears but then someone said Primeval Whirl gives gold statues.  Which would you get?


----------



## Quellman

cliscinsky said:


> Really wish they would have changed the token requirements for the BH6 common token.  Right now I need 370 if I want to be able to level up all of my characters.  It's taking forever to collect them, and it'll only get worse the higher up in levels they go.  Good Grief.


I was thinking the same thing.  The requirements are just bonkers to get them. 370 tokens is 370 hours.  That's 15 days if you only send one person on a single hour quest.  They need to reduce some tasks to 10 minute tasks like jessie and I think Daisy have for incredibles tokens.


----------



## Mattimation

squirrel said:


> Have enough to get either Primeval Whirl or Davy Jone's Organ.  Looks like the Organ might be a better option since it drops ears but then someone said Primeval Whirl gives gold statues.  Which would you get?



the Organ will likely give gold statues as well - so far every gem or potion attraction has


----------



## Disney_Princess83

So frustrating, the game keeps telling me that there is an update but when I go to the app store, no update.


----------



## godders

Finally got the new update (on Android) but it keeps crashing at the load screen. 

If I reinstall it will it keep my game where it's up to? It's connect to facebook if that helps.


----------



## mshanson3121

Disney_Princess83 said:


> So frustrating, the game keeps telling me that there is an update but when I go to the app store, no update.



Mine isn't even telling me that! Says new event starting in 1 minute (when I started typing), but doesn't say a thing about a new update. I tried going to the app store but there was nothing. I'm on Windows desktop. I've tried restarting a few times, but besides being insanely slow to load, there's still no change.


----------



## mshanson3121

Update: By the time I finished typing, the event was to have started. Restarted the game again thinking maybe... nope, still nothing. AND now it no longer says "New event starting" at the bottom of the screen.  Just nothing at all.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Davy Jones' Organ does help with Barbossa's Ear Token. Rapunzel, Wendy, Davy Jones, and Baymax help find it too, as well as silver chests. Wendy will get her own storyline once the land opens up, so the organ is definitely handy for anyone who didn't get to/didn't try for Baymax and haven't won Davy Jones in a chest yet.


Maybe I'm further along, then.  I don't have Davy Jones, so my organ is showing nothing but magic available.


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> Mine isn't even telling me that! Says new event starting in 1 minute (when I started typing), but doesn't say a thing about a new update. I tried going to the app store but there was nothing. I'm on Windows desktop. I've tried restarting a few times, but besides being insanely slow to load, there's still no change.


Restarting your game won't bring on the new update if you have downloaded and installed it yet.


----------



## Gorechick

Don't think I'm going to get far in the new event. I only have Beast and got the Be Our Guest restaurant from the chest. I hope I can get Christopher Robin. At least I already have the the other characters and buildings.


----------



## Somnam

How many people got refresh tokens last time? I’m sure it was 6, this time there is 5 but one of them is Davy Jones which a lot of people won’t have, plus Snow Whites is 6 hours. It’s definately going to be harder to get those if the drop rates remain the same.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Not sure how the new tower challenge will work, but I'm just going to do my best and we'll see how it goes!  Good luck to all!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Maybe I'm further along, then.  I don't have Davy Jones, so my organ is showing nothing but magic available.



Mine showed nothing but magic yesterday, and I was pretty disappointed.  But then, when the Welcome Barbosa quest appeared (I think after the pirates quest) it started showing that it can get his ear hats.


----------



## hopemax

This seems like it's going to be harder to balance having a free character available to do Dark Tower stuff.  Most of the Mickey & Friends, Toy Story and the Cinderella people all have token tasks.  So we need to be mindful about not sending everyone out on 4 or 6 hour tasks right before we need to have someone free to reset the Dark Tower task.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Mine showed nothing but magic yesterday, and I was pretty disappointed.  But then, when the Welcome Barbosa quest appeared (I think after the pirates quest) it started showing that it can get his ear hats.


That's probably it, then.  I'm still a few hours from ending that task.


----------



## CallieMar

I’m missing Chip, Mrs. Potts and Gaston, so in my legendary chest I got...some sort of fancy shrub. Other than those three, I have all the characters from the events involved and they’re all at level 10. Biggest concern is going to be keeping the hot cocoa in stock...I’ve put up a platinum chest hoping for Davy Jones but knowing that it’ll probably be another shrub.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> This seems like it's going to be harder to balance having a free character available to do Dark Tower stuff.  Most of the Mickey & Friends, Toy Story and the Cinderella people all have token tasks.  So we need to be mindful about not sending everyone out on 4 or 6 hour tasks right before we need to have someone free to reset the Dark Tower task.


Who's bright friggin' idea was it to have the Beast be the first featured character, and then have him start off the BatB side quest storyline???


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Who's bright friggin' idea was it to have the Beast be the first featured character, and then have him start off the BatB side quest storyline???



That's the same thing that happened with Jack Skellington in the first Dark Tower Event.  I just sent Beast on his quest, and did the first Dark Tower set without him.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> That's probably it, then.  I'm still a few hours from ending that task.



Yeah I was pretty unhappy with that attraction at first since it looked like it wasn't giving me anything at all.  



supernova said:


> Who's bright friggin' idea was it to have the Beast be the first featured character, and then have him start off the BatB side quest storyline???



Some intern?


----------



## CallieMar

My biggest peeve about the last challenge was the endless tapping. I’m glad they fixed it and you can now return a character to the kingdom directly from the event screen. 

Lumiere and Cogsworth have a joint task for 50 EC. Only two hours long so it’s possible to send them out and not interfere with fighting Maleficent.  Too bad uncursing the buildings still only yields a lousy 4 EC but so far I’m seeing an improvement over the last challenge.


----------



## lmmatooki

Okay guys, now that we have the new lands open, where do you think each character sets belong in terms of what makes sense for organizing? I'm sure everyone has different opinions so I would like to hear them! When I reorganize, I will post my layout again!


----------



## nicki401

How the heck are people already over 6000 points on the event boards? I am in 288 place with 1300. Ugh! I’m not even going to try when people are that far ahead


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, now that we have the new lands open, where do you think each character sets belong in terms of what makes sense for organizing? I'm sure everyone has different opinions so I would like to hear them! When I reorganize, I will post my layout again!


Don't ask me.  I have the Frozen sled ride in Frontierland right now.  True story.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Don't ask me.  I have the Frozen sled ride in Frontierland right now.  True story.


I figured you would just scroll past this one, I should have known there would be a hilarious response instead!


----------



## PrincessP

nicki401 said:


> How the heck are people already over 6000 points on the event boards? I am in 288 place with 1300. Ugh! I’m not even going to try when people are that far ahead



What is the mini event?  I am in 51st place, but I never received a pop up telling me about the event. I see no trophies. I haven’t clicked any smilies?  Havent seen a tapper??

Edit:
NEvermind. I figured it out.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> But don't forget... those empty plots aren't going to last long.  Eventually there will be new buildings and attractions available, and the once-empty land is gone again, just like all of the other plots that have been opened.


Oh believe me I haven’t forgotten. 



supernova said:


> I didn't mind 50 leaves for Bambi because there were only three characters, and the 50 was to move from 9 to 10.  Now I need 60 each to move from 6 to 7.  And every time I reach 60 or above, all seven characters pop up for each additional microbot.  They really need to fix that somehow.



No question, the number required is too much! It also looks like the number of microbots go up 10 for each level. My GoGo is Level 7 and she requires 70. Hope it means you *ONLY* need 100 to max a character, but who am I kidding it will probably be 120 or 150 

The only _“positive”_ is there are 10 ways to get them and 8 are 1 hour jobs.



hopemax said:


> This seems like it's going to be harder to balance having a free character available to do Dark Tower stuff.  Most of the Mickey & Friends, Toy Story and the Cinderella people all have token tasks.  So we need to be mindful about not sending everyone out on 4 or 6 hour tasks right before we need to have someone free to reset the Dark Tower task.



I agree, they’ve added to many characters to the game with the last update. Don’t get me wrong, I’m not complaining about them letting us level Pirates past 6 and the new pirates, I just wish they waited a month to do it. ALSO, I have every character in the game, and all but the lates are max leveled and having trouble balancing things. Can’t imaging how much harder it is for all the players that don’t 



supernova said:


> Who's bright friggin' idea was it to have the Beast be the first featured character, and then have him start off the BatB side quest storyline???



It’s just that little extra sprinkle of pixie dust they give us at the start of tower events.


----------



## Aces86

PrincessP said:


> What is the mini event?  I am in 51st place, but I never received a pop up telling me about the event. I see no trophies. I haven’t clicked any smilies?  Havent seen a tapper??
> 
> Edit:
> NEvermind. I figured it out.



Umm what is it? I clicked past too fast lol


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, now that we have the new lands open, where do you think each character sets belong in terms of what makes sense for organizing? I'm sure everyone has different opinions so I would like to hear them! When I reorganize, I will post my layout again!


A reminder of all of the sets:
Mickey and friends
Toy story
Cinderella
Peter Pan
Pirates of the Caribbean
Monsters Inc
WALL-E
Tangled
Sleeping beauty
Zootopia
Bambi
Jungle Book
Incredibles
Nightmare before Christmas
Frozen
Mulan
Beauty and the beast
Lion King
Aladdin
Alice in Wonderland
Snow white
Winnie the Pooh
Lilo and Stitch
Big hero 6


Land Places:
Frontierland
Fantasyland
Tommorowland
Toon Town
Adventureland

And even where you think they go in specific spots of those lands
And of course the attractions that don't necessarily go with a character set


----------



## mikegood2

@lmmatooki I think your best bet is to ask @supernova how he’s doing his. I’m sure he’s already plotted his plans out and relaying out his kingdom out as I’m typing!


----------



## Nessats

nicki401 said:


> How the heck are people already over 6000 points on the event boards? I am in 288 place with 1300. Ugh! I’m not even going to try when people are that far ahead



That's nothing.  #1 on my leaderboard has 35,481.  Top 5 are all over 20,000.  Meanwhile, I am in 500th place with 1400.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Land Places:
> Frontierland
> Fantasyland
> Tommorowland
> Toon Town
> Adventureland


Wait... when did they add Toontown?  I'm so far behind!!


----------



## hopemax

I think that's what they are calling the starting area.  With California Screamin in the middle. 

Which doesn't exist as an attraction anymore. I wonder if we will get a re-theme someday.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, now that we have the new lands open, where do you think each character sets belong in terms of what makes sense for organizing? I'm sure everyone has different opinions so I would like to hear them! When I reorganize, I will post my layout again!



I don't know about everything, but I want all the Pirates (and maybe Pan, too) and Jungle Book things in Adventureland.  It's already too much to fit in there!



nicki401 said:


> How the heck are people already over 6000 points on the event boards? I am in 288 place with 1300. Ugh! I’m not even going to try when people are that far ahead



I know.  It's crazy.  I'm not going to worry about it since there's no chance at my placing anywhere since I'm not willing to cheat or pay money for this silly contest.



supernova said:


> Don't ask me.  I have the Frozen sled ride in Frontierland right now.  True story.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Aces86 said:


> Umm what is it? I clicked past too fast lol



So once you get points then you rank on the board.  I'm not knocking myself out for it though. People must be using gems to get them so far ahead on the leaderboard.  It's very odd in my opinion, but I'm just working to get the tokens for Christopher Robin.  I don't even care about ranking on the board.  Whatever I get, I get.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I think that's what they are calling the starting area.  With California Screamin in the middle.
> 
> Which doesn't exist as an attraction anymore. I wonder if we will get a re-theme someday.



Good point.  DL got it rethemed... so why didn't we?


----------



## supernova

So now for the past two years, there has been a pirate ship sitting in the waters of Adventureland, just inside the game screen's grayed out area.  And now that the interns have finally opened Adventureland, the pirate ship has magically vanished.  Brilliant.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> So now for the past two years, there has been a pirate ship sitting in the waters of Adventureland, just inside the game screen's grayed out area.  And now that the interns have finally opened Adventureland, the pirate ship has magically vanished.  Brilliant.



I noticed that too!  So annoying.  It was just a way for them to taunt us, I guess.  I was planning to put my Peter Pan stuff near that ship.


----------



## CallieMar

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, now that we have the new lands open, where do you think each character sets belong in terms of what makes sense for organizing? I'm sure everyone has different opinions so I would like to hear them! When I reorganize, I will post my layout again!



I’m putting my PoTC buildings and the Tiki Room there for now. I just fill the rest of the space up with hat stands that have been sitting in storage for a while (this is why I never sell them to Merlin). Maybe when the 2nd plot opens up I can move the Jungle Book and Lion King buildings there too. I try to keep themes together which is easier because I don’t have every single building in the game and no plan to pay gems for the storyline ones.


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> Restarting your game won't bring on the new update if you have downloaded and installed it yet.



It hasn't even given me the option to update it. It says no update available. 
And very rarely do we ever have to physically go in and update it, it does it automatically on our PC when we open it up next.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Now that we have new land open, perhaps if there is downtime between events, I will play "squish squash" again, to put everything out, fitted tight together and give me some open space.  Sometimes I'm very good at it and I get entire open areas of land.  Most times I am NOT that good.  Right now, I'm just focusing on the tower challenge.  I might be int he minority but I really do like the tower challenge.


----------



## mshanson3121

So for those who are using this game on Windows PC, that downloaded it through the Microsoft Game Store, how do you uninstall it? There are NO program files for this game anywhere on my computer, so I have no way of uninstalling it.


----------



## supernova

At the risk of saying something positive, the interns really have nicely streamlined setting up for each new tower challenge.  Before, if all characters were not taken out of home, any character(s) you selected would automatically become un-selected as you went back into the storybook screens.  You basically had to have everyone out of home before you could set them up.  Now even bringing them back from home is a simple one-click, without going back into the storybook.  Maybe this new crop of interns for Fall 2018 is our ticket to a better game experience!


----------



## hopemax

mshanson3121 said:


> So for those who are using this game on Windows PC, that downloaded it through the Microsoft Game Store, how do you uninstall it? There are NO program files for this game anywhere on my computer, so I have no way of uninstalling it.



Click the Windows Icon in the bottom left corner

When it brings up a list of Program Files, find Disney Magic Kingdoms (under D or it might show up in your Most Used)

Right Click on the name

Select Uninstall


----------



## mmmears

I just got the Welcome John task after Wendy finished her quest.  So much to do...


----------



## CallieMar

supernova said:


> At the risk of saying something positive, the interns really have nicely streamlined setting up for each new tower challenge.  Before, if all characters were not taken out of home, any character(s) you selected would automatically become un-selected as you went back into the storybook screens.  You basically had to have everyone out of home before you could set them up.  Now even bringing them back from home is a simple one-click, without going back into the storybook.  Maybe this new crop of interns for Fall 2018 is our ticket to a better game experience!



I really hated this because sometimes I wouldn’t notice the characters were unchecked and then send out fewer characters accidentally.  I am really glad they fixed it. 

I also like the little EC symbol in the top right corner for characters that can be used in the battle. I only send them on 2 hr tasks or less so make sure they’re available. 

My one complaint is that there is almost too much to juggle! Trying to level up BH6, PoTC, and welcome Barbossa and John Darling. For those of us who are only collecting for Christopher Robin it’s nice to keep busy but I feel so scattered.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> I really hated this because sometimes I wouldn’t notice the characters were unchecked and then send out fewer characters accidentally.  I am really glad they fixed it.
> 
> I also like the little EC symbol in the top right corner for characters that can be used in the battle. I only send them on 2 hr tasks or less so make sure they’re available.
> 
> My one complaint is that there is almost too much to juggle! Trying to level up BH6, PoTC, and welcome Barbossa and John Darling. For those of us who are only collecting for Christopher Robin it’s nice to keep busy but I feel so scattered.


It's almost nice to have something to do in the game again, albeit it a bit to much.


----------



## Chrisvee

Ok such a newbie question — Is there a list somewhere of what attractions I should have out? I’m not sure if there’s a list of what collects EC (of if the cursing is random).


----------



## CallieMar

Chrisvee said:


> Ok such a newbie question — Is there a list somewhere of what attractions I should have out? I’m not sure if there’s a list of what collects EC (of if the cursing is random).



It is random as far as I can tell.


----------



## hopemax

So has anyone settled on an overall strategy yet?  

Trying to prioritize Dark Tower Stuff, but I'm also still trying to finish Bambi and Jack-Jack (plus Peter Pan in Windows).  BH6 characters are all doing nothing but going for microbots.  I'm basically using the buildings and random other characters that collect tokens for them work on the tokens.  I figure if I ever have enough microbots to upgrade someone but no one is ready that I can temporarily send some people to finish whoever is closest to having the rest of their tokens.  For Pirates, I am alternating between sending Will & Elizabeth on pirate flags and Barbossa's hat.  The Pirate costumes are only being worked on if the character has no other choice.  

I'm almost afraid to ask about the rarity of John's tokens given how much of a PITA Wendy and Peter are.


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> So has anyone settled on an overall strategy yet?
> 
> Trying to prioritize Dark Tower Stuff, but I'm also still trying to finish Bambi and Jack-Jack (plus Peter Pan in Windows).  BH6 characters are all doing nothing but going for microbots.  I'm basically using the buildings and random other characters that collect tokens for them work on the tokens.  I figure if I ever have enough microbots to upgrade someone but no one is ready that I can temporarily send some people to finish whoever is closest to having the rest of their tokens.  For Pirates, I am alternating between sending Will & Elizabeth on pirate flags and Barbossa's hat.  The Pirate costumes are only being worked on if the character has no other choice.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask about the rarity of John's tokens given how much of a PITA Wendy and Peter are.



For me - it's Tower Challenge First - whomever is available after that, then they get sent out for tokens, because everyone else is PERMANENT, so we don't have to rush anything. I agree about the tokens for John taking a long time, but that is okay by me.  I also LOVE that you said PITA!  I don't know too many others who say that word.  Thank you for the smile.


----------



## CallieMar

hopemax said:


> So has anyone settled on an overall strategy yet?
> 
> Trying to prioritize Dark Tower Stuff, but I'm also still trying to finish Bambi and Jack-Jack (plus Peter Pan in Windows).  BH6 characters are all doing nothing but going for microbots.  I'm basically using the buildings and random other characters that collect tokens for them work on the tokens.  I figure if I ever have enough microbots to upgrade someone but no one is ready that I can temporarily send some people to finish whoever is closest to having the rest of their tokens.  For Pirates, I am alternating between sending Will & Elizabeth on pirate flags and Barbossa's hat.  The Pirate costumes are only being worked on if the character has no other choice.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask about the rarity of John's tokens given how much of a PITA Wendy and Peter are.



The tower challenge is top priority. Any characters that can go to the tower only collect tokens if it’s two hours or less, it’s just easier to remember. Next is collecting for Barbossa and John Darling.  Then leveling everyone else, mostly BH6, Bambi, and now PP and PoTC.


----------



## Chrisvee

How far in the game do you need to be to trigger the pirates tasks? I am collecting tokens for existing PotC characters and doing the Tower challenge.  But no new tasks and nothing for Barbossa.


----------



## hopemax

Chrisvee said:


> How far in the game do you need to be to trigger the pirates tasks? I am collecting tokens for existing PotC characters and doing the Tower challenge.  But no new tasks and nothing for Barbossa.



This next round started with an 8hr Joint Task with Will & Elizabeth.  Most us had them stuck at level 6, but I don't know which level each of them needs to be at to start that task.  If you didn't get it, then I assume it will pop up once you get them high enough and otherwise complete the Pirate task line.  Just keep focusing on upgrading and completing any Pirate tasks you may have.  Once the joint task finishes, then you get the prompt to Welcome Barbossa.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> I really hated this because sometimes I wouldn’t notice the characters were unchecked and then send out fewer characters accidentally.  I am really glad they fixed it.
> 
> I also like the little EC symbol in the top right corner for characters that can be used in the battle. I only send them on 2 hr tasks or less so make sure they’re available.
> 
> My one complaint is that there is almost too much to juggle! Trying to level up BH6, PoTC, and welcome Barbossa and John Darling. For those of us who are only collecting for Christopher Robin it’s nice to keep busy but I feel so scattered.



IMHO it feels like too much all at one.



supernova said:


> It's almost nice to have something to do in the game again, albeit it a bit to much.



Yep.



hopemax said:


> So has anyone settled on an overall strategy yet?
> 
> Trying to prioritize Dark Tower Stuff, but I'm also still trying to finish Bambi and Jack-Jack (plus Peter Pan in Windows).  BH6 characters are all doing nothing but going for microbots.  I'm basically using the buildings and random other characters that collect tokens for them work on the tokens.  I figure if I ever have enough microbots to upgrade someone but no one is ready that I can temporarily send some people to finish whoever is closest to having the rest of their tokens.  For Pirates, I am alternating between sending Will & Elizabeth on pirate flags and Barbossa's hat.  The Pirate costumes are only being worked on if the character has no other choice.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask about the rarity of John's tokens given how much of a PITA Wendy and Peter are.



I'm working on C. Robin as my top priority, but not sure I'll even be able to play part 3 of the challenge. 
And my BH6 people are only going for microbots - that should keep them busy for at least a week at this rate.
Next up is Barbossa and John, not sure which order TBH.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Don't know if this will help anyone or not, but here's my "strategy" for the Tower Challenge.

I first went to find out who is participating.  So for the next several days, Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Daisy, Pluto, Rex, Woody, Buzz, Toy Alien, Prince Charming (his name is really Christopher), Cinderella, Fairy Godmother, Chip (BatB), Belle, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, and then Beast is the one who doesn't tire out.

Once I had those set, the remaining characters that were not doing the challenge, went on 2 hour tasks, so that they are always ready.

Then I went to find out who was collecting refreshments - Davy Jones (two hour task), Jessie, Kanga & Roo, Tinkerbell (4 hour tasks, Kanga & Roo is a joint task), Snow White (6 hour task).

Whatever characters are left over, IF they collect tokens, then I send them off for that.  If they don't, then I send them on the longest task possible, so you build up magic along the way.  In several days I will take the dwarfs off their 24 hour tasks and rearrange where necessary.

I've done 3 rounds now, I've got about 2606 Maleficent Coins, so I'm half way to collecting all 25 of the first item, so that's promising.  Happy playing to all!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Okay guys, now that we have the new lands open, where do you think each character sets belong in terms of what makes sense for organizing? I'm sure everyone has different opinions so I would like to hear them! When I reorganize, I will post my layout again!


Please do.  I think I'm still using your last floorplan.  But I had to store 3 Stitch buildings to make room for Baymax.  Still on my 24 hrs for new land.


----------



## PrincessP

Aces86 said:


> Umm what is it? I clicked past too fast lol





AJGolden1013 said:


> So once you get points then you rank on the board.  I'm not knocking myself out for it though. People must be using gems to get them so far ahead on the leaderboard.  It's very odd in my opinion, but I'm just working to get the tokens for Christopher Robin.  I don't even care about ranking on the board.  Whatever I get, I get.



As @AJGolden said, it is based on the points you accumulate through the tower challenge battles. You earn EC and points. Your leaderboard status is based on the points alone. 

I started at 51st place and am now down to 88th with 4419 points. Top person has 11,000+.

 I don’t know how some have so many points, either. I also cannot imagine spending gems to speed it up to win 2 refresher tokens and a hat stand for which there won’t be room to place in the kingdom. Crazy!


----------



## Wdw1015

hopemax said:


> This next round started with an 8hr Joint Task with Will & Elizabeth.  Most us had them stuck at level 6, but I don't know which level each of them needs to be at to start that task.  If you didn't get it, then I assume it will pop up once you get them high enough and otherwise complete the Pirate task line.  Just keep focusing on upgrading and completing any Pirate tasks you may have.  Once the joint task finishes, then you get the prompt to Welcome Barbossa.


Hmmm, I never got this 8 hour task either. Will and Elizabeth were both maxed out at 6 and I’m currently collecting tokens for level 7 for both but I don’t have a quest for them. To unlock Barbossa, it says I need to complete more pirates tasks...but I don’t have any?? Do they have to be at level 7 to trigger it?


----------



## Arundal

PrincessP said:


> As @AJGolden said, it is based on the points you accumulate through the tower challenge battles. You earn EC and points. Your leaderboard status is based on the points alone.
> 
> I started at 51st place and am now down to 88th with **** points. Top person has 11,000+.
> 
> I don’t know how some have so many points, either. I also cannot imagine spending gems to speed it up to win 2 refresher tokens and a hat stand for which there won’t be room to place in the kingdom. Crazy!



The top person on my group has over 20k points with 2nd place being over 15k. Then it falls off quickly. How they got so many points that quickly is strange. I am so far done the list, just glad I only need Beast and Christoper Robin LOL. I started after Beauty and the Beast. The rewards are just not worth spending gems over.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Hmmm, I never got this 8 hour task either. Will and Elizabeth were both maxed out at 6 and I’m currently collecting tokens for level 7 for both but I don’t have a quest for them. To unlock Barbossa, it says I need to complete more pirates tasks...but I don’t have any?? Do they have to be at level 7 to trigger it?



I don’t believe they need to be seven. Mine were maxed out at the old level and I got the 8 hour quest when the event started. Did Bambi have to be started for this door or the door by the Shera Khan fight? I have Bambi. Maybe that is it.


----------



## tweeter

Arundal said:


> I don’t believe they need to be seven. Mine were maxed out at the old level and I got the 8 hour quest when the event started. Did Bambi have to be started for this door or the door by the Shera Khan fight? I have Bambi. Maybe that is it.



I think that might be it. I'm welcoming Bambi now, so I should know in the morning. I currently have all the pirates at level 6.


----------



## Arundal

tweeter said:


> I think that might be it. I'm welcoming Bambi now, so I should know in the morning. I currently have all the pirates at level 6.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> At the risk of saying something positive, the interns really have nicely streamlined setting up for each new tower challenge.  Before, if all characters were not taken out of home, any character(s) you selected would automatically become un-selected as you went back into the storybook screens.  You basically had to have everyone out of home before you could set them up.  Now even bringing them back from home is a simple one-click, without going back into the storybook.  Maybe this new crop of interns for Fall 2018 is our ticket to a better game experience!


Well, of course, we got a new set! The old ones have graduated from college by now and here comes in the newcomers coming in from summer break, they seem very motivated!


----------



## Arundal

I just went back and listened to the instructions: pirates at old level, Bambi and Mother Gothel

Good luck


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Please do.  I think I'm still using your last floorplan.  But I had to store 3 Stitch buildings to make room for Baymax.  Still on my 24 hrs for new land.


I've started it, changed around a lot so far but still messing around a bit.


----------



## Wdw1015

I have Bambi but he’s only at level 2. Does he need to be a certain level maybe to welcome Barbossa? I don’t have the 2nd portal open yet (says to complete more pirate quests, of which I have none). Does that have something to do with it?


----------



## PrincessS121212

Having Bambi isn't it.  I have him at 7, ready for 8.  I have no Wendy/Peter quest available, so I can't start working on Barbossa either.
Possible problems:
1) Need to unlock the first piece of land before the task shows up?  The first piece of land behind the gate opened up for IOS users yesterday morning, so maybe that opened the task for them but not for android users who had to wait till today to get the update?
2) Could this be part of the android glitch?  I started with all my Pirates maxed to 6 and all other characters to 10 with all tasks complete EXCEPT BH6, JackJack, Bambi and Flower.  Bambi does have a task with Thumper on my list that I haven't done yet, so I can try that when he and Thumper are done collecting daisies for Flower and see if that moves the story along.


----------



## hopemax

Wdw1015 said:


> I have Bambi but he’s only at level 2. Does he need to be a certain level maybe to welcome Barbossa? I don’t have the 2nd portal open yet (says to complete more pirate quests, of which I have none). Does that have something to do with it?



Do you have Mother Gothel?  Because someone just posted she is a requirement.  I think she is after the 2nd portal.


----------



## lmmatooki




----------



## PrincessS121212

hopemax: Do you have Mother Gothel? Because someone just posted she is a requirement. I think she is after the 2nd portal.

Yup, maxed her out to level 10 ages ago.


----------



## lmmatooki




----------



## lmmatooki

This is the start of the rearrangement process, still working on it though!


----------



## mshanson3121

hopemax said:


> Click the Windows Icon in the bottom left corner
> 
> When it brings up a list of Program Files, find Disney Magic Kingdoms (under D or it might show up in your Most Used)
> 
> Right Click on the name
> 
> Select Uninstall



I said in my post, there are NO program files on my computer for Disney Magic Kingdoms. I've already tried this. Tried searching the whole computer - nothing. I've been into Microsoft Store, my Microsoft account - nothing, nowhere that I can find, with any option to delete/uninstall this game.


----------



## Wdw1015

hopemax said:


> Do you have Mother Gothel?  Because someone just posted she is a requirement.  I think she is after the 2nd portal.


I’ve got Mother Gothel too. I’m stumped about what is holding him up.


----------



## Wdw1015

PrincessS121212 said:


> Having Bambi isn't it.  I have him at 7, ready for 8.  I have no Wendy/Peter quest available, so I can't start working on Barbossa either.
> Possible problems:
> 1) Need to unlock the first piece of land before the task shows up?  The first piece of land behind the gate opened up for IOS users yesterday morning, so maybe that opened the task for them but not for android users who had to wait till today to get the update?
> 2) Could this be part of the android glitch?  I started with all my Pirates maxed to 6 and all other characters to 10 with all tasks complete EXCEPT BH6, JackJack, Bambi and Flower.  Bambi does have a task with Thumper on my list that I haven't done yet, so I can try that when he and Thumper are done collecting daisies for Flower and see if that moves the story along.


I’m on an iPhone so the android thing wouldn’t be it...


----------



## AJGolden1013

To everyone talking about the second portal.  I remember in the livestream, it wasn't until Captain Barbosa did an 8 hour task, that a portal opened, now it was the "wrong" portal, but I think that's what's tripping us all up


----------



## wingweaver84

Looks like Christopher Robin's the only character to work towards this time around,as I have all the others. It kind of sucks because I was hoping for one I didn't have,but again it makes it easier. Now I need to get CR and the concessions.


----------



## Wdw1015

So I just finished the task that came up after leveling Bambi to level 2...and up pops the 8 hour task for Will and Elizabeth. Woo hoo!


----------



## Chrisvee

Wdw1015 said:


> Hmmm, I never got this 8 hour task either. Will and Elizabeth were both maxed out at 6 and I’m currently collecting tokens for level 7 for both but I don’t have a quest for them. To unlock Barbossa, it says I need to complete more pirates tasks...but I don’t have any?? Do they have to be at level 7 to trigger it?


same thing here...sounds like I won’t be playing the pirates storyline since I haven’t gotten thru  to Bambi. but at least I can get Christopher Robin!


----------



## Chrisvee

Arundal said:


> I just went back and listened to the instructions: pirates at old level, Bambi and Mother Gothel
> 
> Good luck


thank you for doing that!


----------



## mmmears

Belle is supposed to do a task with Beast.  But it won't let me send Beast out.  It just takes me to his "home" and he's not there.  Ugh.  I tried restarting and it still won't work.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> Belle is supposed to do a task with Beast.  But it won't let me send Beast out.  It just takes me to his "home" and he's not there.  Ugh.  I tried restarting and it still won't work.



That has happened to me before, and I have to close out the game and restart it.  I play on my iPad, so I close out the app and then reopen it.  I hope this helps you.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Belle is supposed to do a task with Beast.  But it won't let me send Beast out.  It just takes me to his "home" and he's not there.  Ugh.  I tried restarting and it still won't work.


Is the Beast currently taking part in the tower challenge?


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> That has happened to me before, and I have to close out the game and restart it.  I play on my iPad, so I close out the app and then reopen it.  I hope this helps you.



I did close it and restart it with no change, but it's working now.  Have no way to explain it though.



supernova said:


> Is the Beast currently taking part in the tower challenge?



No, I made sure to keep him walking around the kingdom.  A few hours and a couple of restarts and they are finally doing their quest. 



Thanks to both of you for trying to help me.  I am so relieved!  I really have too much going on right now to deal with "technical difficulties" too.


----------



## PrincessP

lmmatooki said:


> View attachment 341020 View attachment 341021 View attachment 341022



Thanks for sharing the photos of your park arrangement!!


----------



## hopemax

mshanson3121 said:


> I said in my post, there are NO program files on my computer for Disney Magic Kingdoms. I've already tried this. Tried searching the whole computer - nothing. I've been into Microsoft Store, my Microsoft account - nothing, nowhere that I can find, with any option to delete/uninstall this game.



But what you asked was, "How do you uninstall a Windows game?'  I answered.  If you think the game exists even though you can't find it, and the standard solution to uninstall isn't working, it sounds like you have a problem bigger than "random people on a Disney message board" and should be talking to either Microsoft support or Gameloft support.


----------



## supernova

With the new plot of land open, I now have all attractions out, and nearly one of every concession stand.  Still have room for PotC ride, whenever it becomes available.


----------



## mshanson3121

hopemax said:


> But what you asked was, "How do you uninstall a Windows game?'  I answered.



I guess that's why it's important to read the whole post carefully before replying 

At any rate an update finally went through late last night and they gave me a nice amount of gems .


----------



## Chrisvee

Welcomed Flower and earning tokens for Thumper!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> With the new plot of land open, I now have all attractions out, and nearly one of every concession stand.  Still have room for PotC ride, whenever it becomes available.



I'm much happier with the extra space.  I think I have one of all of my concessions out (I don't have them all) and all my rides out (missing 3 I think?) and it's nice that they are grouped by movie.  Not all in the right spot, but good enough for me.


----------



## wingweaver84

Ok,so I sent Baloo on his first quest and I'm cracking up watching him and Bagheera dancing(Bagheera on his hind legs).


----------



## PrincessS121212

PrincessS121212 said:


> Having Bambi isn't it.  I have him at 7, ready for 8.  I have no Wendy/Peter quest available, so I can't start working on Barbossa either.
> Possible problems:
> 1) Need to unlock the first piece of land before the task shows up?  The first piece of land behind the gate opened up for IOS users yesterday morning, so maybe that opened the task for them but not for android users who had to wait till today to get the update?
> 2) Could this be part of the android glitch?  I started with all my Pirates maxed to 6 and all other characters to 10 with all tasks complete EXCEPT BH6, JackJack, Bambi and Flower.  Bambi does have a task with Thumper on my list that I haven't done yet, so I can try that when he and Thumper are done collecting daisies for Flower and see if that moves the story along.



Ok, For any of you that haven't yet started working on Barbossa or John Darling yet, I finally found the correct triggers.
1) Opening 1st part of land, after 24 hours triggers the Wendy 4 hour quest which starts you down the path to start collecting tokens for John Darling.
2)  To work on Barbossa, you have to get as far as Welcoming Bambi, then complete his 24 hour quest with Thumper.  As soon as it finishes it will open up a quest for Will & Elizabeth that will lead to Barbossa.


----------



## CallieMar

Just bought the final backpack, with 3 1/2 days left til the next chapter unlocks.

John - 5/30 umbrellas, 4/20 ears
Barbossa - 16/35 hats, 5/25 ears

BH6 are collecting endless microbots too.


----------



## KimRonRufus

So for chapter 1 it's BATB characters who are featured to help, (fine by me, I missed that event, so I now have Beast and Mrs. Potts, and I'm scrambling to level them up in between battles). Chapter 2 lists Doc and the dwarves' house. Does that mean Snow White characters will take over as 'featured' help, (which would be good, since I have them), or does that mean they'll just be available for purchase?


----------



## AJGolden1013

KimRonRufus said:


> So for chapter 1 it's BATB characters who are featured to help, (fine by me, I missed that event, so I now have Beast and Mrs. Potts, and I'm scrambling to level them up in between battles). Chapter 2 lists Doc and the dwarves' house. Does that mean Snow White characters will take over as 'featured' help, (which would be good, since I have them), or does that mean they'll just be available for purchase?



Yes, they will be the helpful characters - at least some of them.  I think it's Doc that is the feature character, like Beast is now for chapter 1, with the other dwarfs there to assist and Snow White is not involved, because she helps collect refreshments.  I don't know if all the dwarfs will help, but I vaguely recall seeing a list of them in livestream the other day.


----------



## AJGolden1013

After playing what I call "squish squash", for the past hour, I don't like the layout and I don't know how to fix it!  It just doesn't look right to me somehow.  This is maybe the 3rd time I've rearranged the entire kingdom and I feel like I should start over again, because it just looks wrong somehow.  I think it's the footprints that throw me off.  I know this is not a new statement a lot of us have made it.  It's just the first time it's bother me! Hahaha

On the plus side, everything I have is out, so that's good, I have all the tokens for the first third of the Christopher Robin collection, and I still have lots of space that they opened in the new part for some more attractions/concession stands, so it's all positive.  Maybe tomorrow I will play squish squash again and get it to look "just right".


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> After playing what I call "squish squash", for the past hour, I don't like the layout and I don't know how to fix it!  It just doesn't look right to me somehow.  This is maybe the 3rd time I've rearranged the entire kingdom and I feel like I should start over again, because it just looks wrong somehow.  I think it's the footprints that throw me off.  I know this is not a new statement a lot of us have made it.  It's just the first time it's bother me! Hahaha
> 
> On the plus side, everything I have is out, so that's good, I have all the tokens for the first third of the Christopher Robin collection, and I still have lots of space that they opened in the new part for some more attractions/concession stands, so it's all positive.  Maybe tomorrow I will play squish squash again and get it to look "just right".



Today, I found that the Wiki has links to Google doc people have made with the grid system of the park, and sizes of all the attractions  It saves a copy to your Google drive.  So now before playing squishy squashy I can plot areas out.  It still looks messy in places, but neater in others.  It's very slow going because I keep trying better ways to maximize space.  I'm doing bits of Tomorrowland, and am currently working on Frontierland.  

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Thread:13470


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> After playing what I call "squish squash", for the past hour, I don't like the layout and I don't know how to fix it!  It just doesn't look right to me somehow.  This is maybe the 3rd time I've rearranged the entire kingdom and I feel like I should start over again, because it just looks wrong somehow.  I think it's the footprints that throw me off.  I know this is not a new statement a lot of us have made it.  It's just the first time it's bother me! Hahaha
> 
> On the plus side, everything I have is out, so that's good, I have all the tokens for the first third of the Christopher Robin collection, and I still have lots of space that they opened in the new part for some more attractions/concession stands, so it's all positive.  Maybe tomorrow I will play squish squash again and get it to look "just right".



I moved some stuff, but didn't start from scratch.  So it's better, but just ok, not great or anything.  Maybe if I have a lot of time one day (not likely any time soon).  I'm disappointed in the unnecessarily large footprint of recent attractions like SanFranSokyo.


----------



## CaptHook34

PrincessS121212 said:


> Ok, For any of you that haven't yet started working on Barbossa or John Darling yet, I finally found the correct triggers.
> 1) Opening 1st part of land, after 24 hours triggers the Wendy 4 hour quest which starts you down the path to start collecting tokens for John Darling.
> 2)  To work on Barbossa, you have to get as far as Welcoming Bambi, then complete his 24 hour quest with Thumper.  As soon as it finishes it will open up a quest for Will & Elizabeth that will lead to Barbossa.



Thank you for the updated information. Currently on the 24 hour Bambi quest right now


----------



## lmmatooki

PrincessP said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos of your park arrangement!!


You're welcome!


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I moved some stuff, but didn't start from scratch.  So it's better, but just ok, not great or anything.  Maybe if I have a lot of time one day (not likely any time soon).  I'm disappointed in the unnecessarily large footprint of recent attractions like SanFranSokyo.


I miss Zootopia solely because we were introduced to the small size attraction haha


----------



## KPach525

Interesting conundrum: hardly getting any elixir because there are so many _useful_ chest items now...

I am halfway to the Organ but have only collected 2 non-token items from chests since the update.


----------



## wingweaver84

Finally got the quest to open Big Thunder Mountain!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

KPach525 said:


> Interesting conundrum: hardly getting any elixir because there are so many _useful_ chest items now...
> 
> I am halfway to the Organ but have only collected 2 non-token items from chests since the update.



Yes I noticed that as well.  It is very interesting that now the chests, are useful, where as when all the characters were leveled up, they weren't all that helpful.  I kind of like it better this way.  I'll take all the "free" tokens they want to give me.


----------



## KPach525

AJGolden1013 said:


> Yes I noticed that as well.  It is very interesting that now the chests, are useful, where as when all the characters were leveled up, they weren't all that helpful.  I kind of like it better this way.  I'll take all the "free" tokens they want to give me.


Completely agree! Love the free tokens, just will take longer to get the elixir needed for other items


----------



## fab1976

Can someone tell me what the leaderboard is for? What are we collecting for it? I am not doing well as per usual, but I have no idea what that mini event is!


----------



## hopemax

fab1976 said:


> Can someone tell me what the leaderboard is for? What are we collecting for it? I am not doing well as per usual, but I have no idea what that mini event is!



So every time we finish the Dark Tower task we earn Maleficent tokens and points.  The tokens go to buy Christopher Robin tokens and the other goodies.  The points are what the mini event is.  You can see the milestones by clicking on the first icon in the Dark Tower screen.  You can see your placing and prizes, by clicking on the 3rd icon.  To score more points, you complete more cycles of the Dark Tower task.


----------



## Chrisvee

Simba walks on water in my kingdom


----------



## fab1976

hopemax said:


> So every time we finish the Dark Tower task we earn Maleficent tokens and points.  The tokens go to buy Christopher Robin tokens and the other goodies.  The points are what the mini event is.  You can see the milestones by clicking on the first icon in the Dark Tower screen.  You can see your placing and prizes, by clicking on the 3rd icon.  To score more points, you complete more cycles of the Dark Tower task.



Thanks. Seems new, I don’t remember the mini event being like that with the last tower event. But, I may just have not paid attention!


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> With the new plot of land open, I now have all attractions out, and nearly one of every concession stand.  Still have room for PotC ride, whenever it becomes available.





mmmears said:


> I'm much happier with the extra space.  I think I have one of all of my concessions out (I don't have them all) and all my rides out (missing 3 I think?) and it's nice that they are grouped by movie.  Not all in the right spot, but good enough for me.



Just curious:  Do you put your concessions wherever they may fit.....or do you have a concession “farm” area where you place all concessions in the same plot of land?  I have all Mulan, jungle book, and Aladdin buildings in storage.  I could fit one of those groups in an open area I have, but I like having the open plot.

I keep all of my concessions and decorations with the corresponding themed buildings.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessP said:


> Just curious:  Do you put your concessions wherever they may fit.....or do you have a concession “farm” area where you place all concessions in the same plot of land?  I have all Mulan, jungle book, and Aladdin buildings in storage.  I could fit one of those groups in an open area I have, but I like having the open plot.
> 
> I keep all of my concessions and decorations with the corresponding themed buildings.



I would love to put them with their themed attractions but it just won't fit.  So I have settled to putting all the attractions out and together, and then filling in the smaller spaces left over with my concessions.  I think there is one are that is all or mostly concessions after this last land update.


----------



## AJGolden1013

PrincessP said:


> Just curious:  Do you put your concessions wherever they may fit.....or do you have a concession “farm” area where you place all concessions in the same plot of land?  I have all Mulan, jungle book, and Aladdin buildings in storage.  I could fit one of those groups in an open area I have, but I like having the open plot.
> 
> I keep all of my concessions and decorations with the corresponding themed buildings.



I put mine wherever they fit and I only have one of each type.  If I ever get a duplicate, I send it off to Merlin's cauldron and take the elixir instead.  I think it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Has anyone gotten either of the pirates costumes for Minnie or Jack Sparrow yet?  I've heard that Donald's pirate costume is useless and gives no benefits but I hadn't heard if the other two currently accessible ones drop tokens or do anything useful.  Trying to decide if I should spend elixir for the new POTC attraction or spend it down and get all the pirate fabric.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Just curious:  Do you put your concessions wherever they may fit.....or do you have a concession “farm” area where you place all concessions in the same plot of land?  I have all Mulan, jungle book, and Aladdin buildings in storage.  I could fit one of those groups in an open area I have, but I like having the open plot.
> 
> I keep all of my concessions and decorations with the corresponding themed buildings.


I just use them as space fillers.  No thought to where they go.  Some of the buildings are actually smaller than others, which is strange.  I can fit one building in a small space but not another.  Hmmm....


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> Has anyone gotten either of the pirates costumes for Minnie or Jack Sparrow yet?  I've heard that Donald's pirate costume is useless and gives no benefits but I hadn't heard if the other two currently accessible ones drop tokens or do anything useful.  Trying to decide if I should spend elixir for the new POTC attraction or spend it down and get all the pirate fabric.


Probably not going to bother with them.


----------



## CallieMar

I put up another platinum chest yesterday, and while I didn’t get Davy Jones, I finally now have Splash Mountain!!! 

Do not level up Honey Lemon during this event, her ears interfere with collecting the hot cocoa (Jessie). I made this mistake and have been running out of cocoa more often since cocoa is rare.


----------



## mmmears

I ran out of little chests yesterday so I threw one of my saved platinum ones up on the stand thinking that it was a waste of space since I never good things out of them anyway... and I got Davy Jones!  




CallieMar said:


> I put up another platinum chest yesterday, and while I didn’t get Davy Jones, I finally now have Splash Mountain!!!
> 
> Do not level up Honey Lemon during this event, her ears interfere with collecting the hot cocoa (Jessie). I made this mistake and have been running out of cocoa more often since cocoa is rare.



Congrats on Splash!  I have the same issue with Honey Lemon, but if I get her (and Yokai) to L8 they can help with pirate items.  Decisions... decisions...


----------



## Terry851

hopemax said:


> So every time we finish the Dark Tower task we earn Maleficent tokens and points.  The tokens go to buy Christopher Robin tokens and the other goodies.  The points are what the mini event is.  You can see the milestones by clicking on the first icon in the Dark Tower screen.  You can see your placing and prizes, by clicking on the 3rd icon.  To score more points, you complete more cycles of the Dark Tower task.



Hmmm, I just noticed on the Progress tab (top icon when looking at the event activities), it shows Active, Next and Future.  On the Event Shop tab (2nd from the bottom), it shows Chapter 1,2,3.  At this time, Chapter 2 unlocks in 1d18h, and the current Leaderboard ends in 1d18h.  Looking back at the Progress tab, the Next / Chapter 2 starts again at 0 event currency and has milestones for 500pts, 1500pts, etc.  Does this imply event currency resets to zero (0) at the end of Chapter 1?  Maybe I missed the discussion around this, but if things reset for Chapter 2, and if I've completed Chapter 1, what can I use my event currency for before Chapter 2 starts?


----------



## KimRonRufus

CallieMar said:


> I put up another platinum chest yesterday, and while I didn’t get Davy Jones, I finally now have Splash Mountain!!!
> 
> Do not level up Honey Lemon during this event, her ears interfere with collecting the hot cocoa (Jessie). I made this mistake and have been running out of cocoa more often since cocoa is rare.



Oh My GAWRSH! Thank you SO much for the Honey Lemon tip! I only have Tinkerbell, Snow White and Jesse for the cocoa tasks and my drop rates have been HORRIBLE!!!! I'm barely keeping up as is, and a setback like that would have been disastrous, so thanks!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Terry851 said:


> Hmmm, I just noticed on the Progress tab (top icon when looking at the event activities), it shows Active, Next and Future.  On the Event Shop tab (2nd from the bottom), it shows Chapter 1,2,3.  At this time, Chapter 2 unlocks in 1d18h, and the current Leaderboard ends in 1d18h.  Looking back at the Progress tab, the Next / Chapter 2 starts again at 0 event currency and has milestones for 500pts, 1500pts, etc.  Does this imply event currency resets to zero (0) at the end of Chapter 1?  Maybe I missed the discussion around this, but if things reset for Chapter 2, and if I've completed Chapter 1, what can I use my event currency for before Chapter 2 starts?



Based on the last tower challenge, NO!  Your points will reset but your even currency remains where it is through the entire event, only changing when you buy things or gain coins.  So for example, I got the 5,000 EC needed to get all 25 of the backpacks, bought them all, and now I'm back to around 4,400 EC because I've just been collecting collecting collecting as I wait for chapter 2 to open up.  The points and leaderboards will reset to zero but the EC should NOT reset.  Just keep building it up, so that you can get either the characters or building you need, in addition to the tokens for Christopher Robin.  The only downside is I think it's pretty much no gem conversion for EC at the end, like with a standard event.  Personally I'm okay with that, but that's just me.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay my friends, I need some help please.  @hopemax posted the link on the wiki page, about how someone mapped out the park and the dimensions of all the attractions and stuff, but I can't figure out how to use it.  Can anyone assist me in figuring this out?  I'm not good when it comes to tech.


----------



## lmmatooki

The newest update on my forever quest of leveling characters up:

*Toy Alien: *8

*Fairy Godmother: *Ready for 10

*Peter Pan: *Ready for 6
*Wendy: *7
*John Darling: *Working on welcoming
*Hook: *Ready for 8

*Elizabeth Swann: *6
*Jack Sparrow: *6
*Will Turner: *Ready for 7
*Captain Barbossa: *Working on welcoming
*Davy Jones: *Ready for 2

*Thumper: *Ready for 6
*Bambi: *Ready for 5
*Flower: *Ready for 5

*Mowgli: *Ready for 9
*Baloo: *Ready for 8
*Shere Khan: *Ready for 7

*Jack Jack: *6

*Evil Queen: *9
*Grumpy: *9
*Sleepy: *Leveling to 10 now

*Christopher Robin: *Working on welcoming
*Winnie The Pooh: *Ready for 9
*Eeyore: *Ready for 10
*Tigger: *Ready for 10
*Kanga: *Ready for 9
*Roo: *Ready for 9
*Piglet: *Ready for 9

*Nani: *Ready for 9
*Lilo: *Ready for 9
*Stitch: *Ready for 9
*Angel: *Ready for 9
*Pleakley: *Ready for 9
*Jumba: *Ready for 9

*Hiro: *Ready for 6
*Baymax: *Ready for 3
*Yokai: *Ready for 4
*Go Go: *Ready for 6
*Honey Lemon: *Ready for 6
*Fred: *Ready for 5
*Wasabi: *Ready for 5

The rest are maxed, probably going to start leveling up all of the Pooh characters next!


----------



## lmmatooki

Also, if I counted correctly, then we have 140 characters if you have them all (including the ones we are trying to welcome right now)!


----------



## AJGolden1013

My forever quest of leveling!  Thank you @lmmatooki for the term,   I like it.

Toy Alien - collecting for 9

Peter Pan - collecting for 10
John Darling - Needs 11 Umbrellas and 12 Ears

Elizabeth Swann - ready for 7
Jack Sparrow - collecting for 7
Will Turner - ready for 7
Captain Barbosa - needs 16 hats and 15 ears
Davy Jones - ready for 3

Thumper - ready for 8
Bambi - collecting for 8
Flower - ready for 8

Jack Jack - collecting for 7

Christopher Robin - I've got all the backpacks, waiting for Chapters 2 and 3

Hiro - collecting for 7
Baymax - collecting for 5
Yokai - ready for 5
Go Go - ready for 6
Honey Lemon - ready for 7
Fred - ready for 6
Wasabi - collecting for 6

I did the count - twice, including Christopher Robin, Davy Jones, Michael Darling and Merlin I get 143.  If you want to count maleficent it's one more.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> My forever quest of leveling! Thank you @lmmatooki for the term,  I like it.


Haha thanks!!



AJGolden1013 said:


> I did the count - twice, including Christopher Robin, Davy Jones, Michael Darling and Merlin I get 143. If you want to count maleficent it's one more


I just counted again with my spreadsheet on my computer and I am still getting 140 including everyone but Maleficent haha! The world may never know


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> I just counted again with my spreadsheet on my computer and I am still getting 140 including everyone but Maleficent haha! The world may never know



I usually just count the numbers of the sets on the right.  I agree though, the world may never know.  None of us ever get the same count, hahaha


----------



## Terry851

AJGolden1013 said:


> Based on the last tower challenge, NO!  Your points will reset but your even currency remains where it is through the entire event, only changing when you buy things or gain coins.  So for example, I got the 5,000 EC needed to get all 25 of the backpacks, bought them all, and now I'm back to around 4,400 EC because I've just been collecting collecting collecting as I wait for chapter 2 to open up.  The points and leaderboards will reset to zero but the EC should NOT reset.  Just keep building it up, so that you can get either the characters or building you need, in addition to the tokens for Christopher Robin.  The only downside is I think it's pretty much no gem conversion for EC at the end, like with a standard event.  Personally I'm okay with that, but that's just me.



Thanks for the insight!  I was hoping I'd not lose anything, and if this helps me get a fast start on Chapter 2, I'm ok with that!


----------



## mmmears

Yep, last time the currency remained, but the points were wiped out.  I certainly hope it works the same way this time, or it'll be a pain to play rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## AJGolden1013

It's not the best laid out kingdom, but I'm happy with parts of it, so it's getting there, and I have nothing in storage, so it's progress.  When all that extra land opens up, maybe i'll be able to better arrange things.


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay my friends, I need some help please.  @hopemax posted the link on the wiki page, about how someone mapped out the park and the dimensions of all the attractions and stuff, but I can't figure out how to use it.  Can anyone assist me in figuring this out?  I'm not good when it comes to tech.



I'm just using the border tool and the fill tool to change the colors of the land to look like different colored boxes in the sizes of the attractions I am trying to place. 

But I think you can print it out and then cut out a few squares in 10x10, 11x11, 12x12 sizes and play with it the analog way.

One error I found is the Incredibles House is 11x10 but the list says 10x10.  Prevented me from squeezing in a concession where I wanted it.  Here's an example of what I did for the area south of California Screamin'.  I didn't label anything but these are the Incredibles attractions (no Omnidroid city), Mulan attractions and 2 of the 3 California Adventure attractions.


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> I'm just using the border tool and the fill tool to change the colors of the land to look like different colored boxes in the sizes of the attractions I am trying to place.
> 
> But I think you can print it out and then cut out a few squares in 10x10, 11x11, 12x12 sizes and play with it the analog way.
> 
> One error I found is the Incredibles House is 11x10 but the list says 10x10.  Prevented me from squeezing in a concession where I wanted it.  Here's an example of what I did for the area south of California Screamin'.  I didn't label anything but these are the Incredibles attractions (no Omnidroid city), Mulan attractions and 2 of the 3 California Adventure attractions.



So now I’d like to know if it all actually fit the way you mapped it out because that is amazing.


----------



## Dan Broersma

Here is a tower challenge question I read as a tip somewhere else:

I know that during the last TC the EC didn't reset from chapter to chapter. Anyone know if I'll still be able to buy the backpacks once we get into chapter 2? If this is the case (I think it was last time):

Wouldn't it be wise to wait to buy anything for Christopher Robin until you know you have enough? Because if you don't get him, you lose the tokens and the gem conversion at the end. If you end up not getting enough for him, you have a lot more EC to convert at the end into gems.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Dan Broersma said:


> Here is a tower challenge question I read as a tip somewhere else:
> 
> I know that during the last TC the EC didn't reset from chapter to chapter. Anyone know if I'll still be able to buy the backpacks once we get into chapter 2? If this is the case (I think it was last time):
> 
> Wouldn't it be wise to wait to buy anything for Christopher Robin until you know you have enough? Because if you don't get him, you lose the tokens and the gem conversion at the end. If you end up not getting enough for him, you have a lot more EC to convert at the end into gems.



You could buy all the items through the end of the event last time true. The EC conversion for this event is extremely low but I suppose if you're not getting CR anyway it could be worth it


----------



## mmmears

I have my Omnidroid City in that space on the right in front of CA Screaming.  It takes the entire plot of land.


----------



## mikegood2

Here's my list of everyone I’ve got left to level. Didn’t realize I’m up to 15.
*
John Darling:* 30/30, 12/30, 10/20

*Elizabeth Swann:* 6 (ready for 7)
*Jack Sparrow: *6 (need 7 more Ear hats)
*Will Turner:* 6 (ready for 7)
*Captain Barbossa:* 60/40, 27/35, 8/25
*Davy Jones -* Doubt I will ever get and don’t care

*Bambi* - 9

*Jack-Jack -* 9

*Hiro* - 7
*Baymax* - 4
*Yakai* - 6
*GoGo* - 7 (ready for 8)
*Honey Lemon* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Fred* - 6(ready for 7)
*Wasabi* - 6


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> I'm just using the border tool and the fill tool to change the colors of the land to look like different colored boxes in the sizes of the attractions I am trying to place.
> 
> But I think you can print it out and then cut out a few squares in 10x10, 11x11, 12x12 sizes and play with it the analog way.
> 
> One error I found is the Incredibles House is 11x10 but the list says 10x10.  Prevented me from squeezing in a concession where I wanted it.  Here's an example of what I did for the area south of California Screamin'.  I didn't label anything but these are the Incredibles attractions (no Omnidroid city), Mulan attractions and 2 of the 3 California Adventure attractions.


Wow.  Wish I had this for the entire park.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow.  Wish I had this for the entire park.



If you go back to page 1016 I think you’ll see the post by @hopemax with a link to some wiki page and it is 4 tabs worth in and excel/numbers (depending on your computer) and theose 4 tabs map out most of the park. I’m just trying to figure out how to use it to my advantage.  What @hopemax posted just above is very helpful. Now I just need some downtime to play with all the colors and dimensions myself.


----------



## Peachkins

Dan Broersma said:


> Here is a tower challenge question I read as a tip somewhere else:
> 
> I know that during the last TC the EC didn't reset from chapter to chapter. Anyone know if I'll still be able to buy the backpacks once we get into chapter 2? If this is the case (I think it was last time):
> 
> Wouldn't it be wise to wait to buy anything for Christopher Robin until you know you have enough? Because if you don't get him, you lose the tokens and the gem conversion at the end. If you end up not getting enough for him, you have a lot more EC to convert at the end into gems.



As someone else stated, the conversion from EC to gems was extremely low. Unless I'm mistaken, it was pretty much nonexistent- as in you received a single gem for everything you had left. I wouldn't stress over it, lol.


----------



## supernova

Dan Broersma said:


> Here is a tower challenge question I read as a tip somewhere else:
> 
> I know that during the last TC the EC didn't reset from chapter to chapter. Anyone know if I'll still be able to buy the backpacks once we get into chapter 2? If this is the case (I think it was last time):
> 
> Wouldn't it be wise to wait to buy anything for Christopher Robin until you know you have enough? Because if you don't get him, you lose the tokens and the gem conversion at the end. If you end up not getting enough for him, you have a lot more EC to convert at the end into gems.


Unless you don't have all of the characters, I think it's pretty much impossible NOT to get all of the backpacks.  I think the last time we did this, most of us were able to immediately purchase nearly all of the second tokens as soon as round two started.  Even this morning, I was looking at the tower event and wondering how the hell we still have a full day to this one.  Seems to be dragging on forever, and I have 44,165, which is well over double the requirements to get the concession stand.  And yes... last time we all got A gem.  Like one.


----------



## Hoodie

Dan Broersma said:


> Here is a tower challenge question I read as a tip somewhere else:
> 
> I know that during the last TC the EC didn't reset from chapter to chapter. Anyone know if I'll still be able to buy the backpacks once we get into chapter 2? If this is the case (I think it was last time):
> 
> Wouldn't it be wise to wait to buy anything for Christopher Robin until you know you have enough? Because if you don't get him, you lose the tokens and the gem conversion at the end. If you end up not getting enough for him, you have a lot more EC to convert at the end into gems.


That's what I'm doing. I'll probably have enough for the backpacks before this chapter ends, but last time it was mathematically impossible for me to get the next round complete on time so I knew getting JackJack wasn't going to happen. This time I'm just collecting.  If I get enough for CR, great, but I'm not counting on it.

I have mixed feelings about this type of event. On the one hand, i can get characters I didn't get a chance to have because I wasn't playing for their events.  On the other, I end up with one poor character from a collection who has no friends and no real storyline because the rest of the characters are there.  They just end up taking up space. And because I am still early-ish in the storyline, I don't have any chance of getting the "goal" character. These are kind of a waste.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Hoodie said:


> That's what I'm doing. I'll probably have enough for the backpacks before this chapter ends, but last time it was mathematically impossible for me to get the next round complete on time so I knew getting JackJack wasn't going to happen. This time I'm just collecting.  If I get enough for CR, great, but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this type of event. On the one hand, i can get characters I didn't get a chance to have because I wasn't playing for their events.  On the other, I end up with one poor character from a collection who has no friends and no real storyline because the rest of the characters are there.  They just end up taking up space. And because I am still early-ish in the storyline, I don't have any chance of getting the "goal" character. These are kind of a waste.



What they need to do is a different type of tower challenge where they bring back past event characters.  For this of us that have them great, we get a little break and for those that don’t, you all get to collect them.  More of us need to write to customer care with this suggestion. Perhaps the new batch of interns will listen.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> What they need to do is a different type of tower challenge where they bring back past event characters.  For this of us that have them great, we get a little break and for those that don’t, you all get to collect them.  More of us need to write to customer care with this suggestion. Perhaps the new batch of interns will listen.


Isn't that kind of what's already going on here, though?  The characters they offer as awards are past even characters, not ones from the main storyline.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Isn't that kind of what's already going on here, though?  The characters they offer as awards are past even characters, not ones from the main storyline.



I think so too.  Honestly for new players this tower thing is a pretty good deal.  There's a good likelihood of getting 3 past characters, plus maybe a longshot at getting one new one.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> That's what I'm doing. I'll probably have enough for the backpacks before this chapter ends, but last time it was mathematically impossible for me to get the next round complete on time so I knew getting JackJack wasn't going to happen. This time I'm just collecting.  If I get enough for CR, great, but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this type of event. On the one hand, i can get characters I didn't get a chance to have because I wasn't playing for their events.  On the other, I end up with one poor character from a collection who has no friends and no real storyline because the rest of the characters are there.  They just end up taking up space. And because I am still early-ish in the storyline, I don't have any chance of getting the "goal" character. These are kind of a waste.


Yes, perhaps for newer players, these events might seem to be a waste, but that's for you personally. We have to remember that this game has been around for over two years now.  There are far more players building up over the past two years than there are players from the past two months.  While not every event is going to work swimmingly for all players, many times they are going to more concerned about the majority.


----------



## KimRonRufus

AJGolden1013 said:


> What they need to do is a different type of tower challenge where they bring back past event characters.  For this of us that have them great, we get a little break and for those that don’t, you all get to collect them.  More of us need to write to customer care with this suggestion. Perhaps the new batch of interns will listen.



I, for one, would greatly appreciate something like this. Don't get me wrong, I'm very grateful for the chance to get a few missed characters, but without the rest of the people and buildings from their story, they're gonna run out of things to do soon. (Especially hurts cuz BATB is one of my all time favorites, so I feel empty. I tried a legendary chest and I got a cake stand! A CAKE STAND!)


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> I, for one, would greatly appreciate something like this. Don't get me wrong, I'm very grateful for the chance to get a few missed characters, but without the rest of the people and buildings from their story, they're gonna run out of things to do soon. (Especially hurts cuz BATB is one of my all time favorites, so I feel empty. I tried a legendary chest and I got a cake stand! A CAKE STAND!)


Easy now... let's not go bashing cake please.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Sorry, didn't mean to fly off the handle. I do personally enjoy cake, I just wanted Lumiere more today. At least it wasnt a decoration (looking at you, deer topiary thing.)


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to fly off the handle. I do personally enjoy cake, I just wanted Lumiere more today. At least it wasnt a decoration (looking at you, deer topiary thing.)


Yeah, Merlin has been starting to roll his eyes at me every time I carry in a topiary or planter these days.


----------



## AJGolden1013

KimRonRufus said:


> I, for one, would greatly appreciate something like this. Don't get me wrong, I'm very grateful for the chance to get a few missed characters, but without the rest of the people and buildings from their story, they're gonna run out of things to do soon. (Especially hurts cuz BATB is one of my all time favorites, so I feel empty. I tried a legendary chest and I got a cake stand! A CAKE STAND!)



Yes, this is what I meant. A tower challenge for say all beauty and the beast characters. Like those are the only characters you can get, in case someone missed the event the first go round.  So like, in my case, a tower challenge for say all Frozen characters, so there would be 6 chapters to said challenge.  For me I have them all so I wouldn’t really focus on it, but someone who doesn’t have them could work on getting them all.


----------



## KimRonRufus

AJGolden1013 said:


> Yes, this is what I meant. A tower challenge for say all beauty and the beast characters. Like those are the only characters you can get, in case someone missed the event the first go round.  So like, in my case, a tower challenge for say all Frozen characters, so there would be 6 chapters to said challenge.  For me I have them all so I wouldn’t really focus on it, but someone who doesn’t have them could work on getting them all.



(Claps hands vigorously) Yes, yes, yes! I'd even be willing to (gulp) pay some money to completely start an event over. It would work out well for Gameloft, because in addition, I'd also likely buy the special extras that all the events always have.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Yes, this is what I meant. A tower challenge for say all beauty and the beast characters. Like those are the only characters you can get, in case someone missed the event the first go round.  So like, in my case, a tower challenge for say all Frozen characters, so there would be 6 chapters to said challenge.  For me I have them all so I wouldn’t really focus on it, but someone who doesn’t have them could work on getting them all.


But then by doing this, I wonder if they are ostracizing far too many of the existing players.  What's the incentive for the interns to develop a series of challenges that only the minority of players can participate in?  It's more lucrative to attempt to sell these characters in chests.


----------



## CallieMar

AJGolden1013 said:


> Yes, this is what I meant. A tower challenge for say all beauty and the beast characters. Like those are the only characters you can get, in case someone missed the event the first go round.  So like, in my case, a tower challenge for say all Frozen characters, so there would be 6 chapters to said challenge.  For me I have them all so I wouldn’t really focus on it, but someone who doesn’t have them could work on getting them all.





supernova said:


> But then by doing this, I wonder if they are ostracizing far too many of the existing players.  What's the incentive for the interns to develop a series of challenges that only the minority of players can participate in?  It's more lucrative to attempt to sell these characters in chests.



As much as I like the idea, I doubt they will do this. There are a lot of people willing to gamble on a few legendary chests for the chance at a missing character.  

Personally I don’t care if the characters can’t do much. I just enjoy the fact that I have them and work on leveling up for gems. It would be nice if they eventually cycle through all the event characters and not just the first one from an event.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I think I’m just far too nice.  I want everyone to have all the characters.  It’s the Disney thing to do. At least in my mind anyway.  So I hope they continue tower challenges so that eventually everyone does get all the characters.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> But then by doing this, I wonder if they are ostracizing far too many of the existing players.  What's the incentive for the interns to develop a series of challenges that only the minority of players can participate in?  It's more lucrative to attempt to sell these characters in chests.



Yep, this.  Actually I think they are being kind of nice in offering even just a few of these characters.  IIRC Beast wasn't all that easy to get the first time around.


----------



## Chrisvee

KimRonRufus said:


> I, for one, would greatly appreciate something like this. Don't get me wrong, I'm very grateful for the chance to get a few missed characters, but without the rest of the people and buildings from their story, they're gonna run out of things to do soon. (Especially hurts cuz BATB is one of my all time favorites, so I feel empty. I tried a legendary chest and I got a cake stand! A CAKE STAND!)


Merlin needs one for his tea parties.


----------



## KimRonRufus

So there's a dark tower in my hub right now...

Screenshot_20180806-163553.png


Chrisvee said:


> Merlin needs one for his tea parties.



Too true! And per his canon, he can see me coming, so I better not be late. He does get frustrated easily.


----------



## KimRonRufus

My screenshots aren't working, but I swear it's true! The dark tower is in my hub, and I found Maleficent cackling in front of small world!


----------



## KimRonRufus

It still works though.


----------



## KPach525

KimRonRufus said:


> My screenshots aren't working, but I swear it's true! The dark tower is in my hub, and I found Maleficent cackling in front of small world!


 We all have the dark tower, it’s part of the temporary addition with this ‘event’. It and Maleficant were introduced with this event concept last go around with Jack-Jack.


----------



## KimRonRufus

KPach525 said:


> We all have the dark tower, it’s part of the temporary addition with this ‘event’. It and Maleficant were introduced with this event concept last go around with Jack-Jack.



No, I mean there was a cool glitch where the tower was in the center of my hub, in front of the partners statue. There were kids and parade floats going in and out if it, and Maleficent was laughing triumphantly in front of my small world ride, like she finally conquered it...I almost felt happy for her!


----------



## KPach525

KimRonRufus said:


> No, I mean there was a cool glitch where the tower was in the center of my hub, in front of the partners statue. There were kids and parade floats going in and out if it, and Maleficent was laughing triumphantly in front of my small world ride, like she finally conquered it...I almost felt happy for her!


Ah yes, now I see why a screenshot was necessary.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I just pulled Davy Jones out of one of my stored Platinum Chests - miracles do happen!


----------



## Cj333

Does  anyone know if there is a list with the park area- the characters, attractions, concessions stands, and decorations that go with that area and character group?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Peachkins

Cj333 said:


> Does  anyone know if there is a list with the park area- the characters, attractions, concessions stands, and decorations that go with that area and character group?
> Thanks in advance



I don't know of any list that separates everything into their specific areas/groups, but this page does at least have the lists of everything that has come out: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Event question: is there any way to know what character groups will be useful in the next chapter so can work on levelling them up? Like, is there a list, or did they mention anything in the Livestream? Or are we just guessing?


----------



## esilanna

KimRonRufus said:


> Event question: is there any way to know what character groups will be useful in the next chapter so can work on levelling them up? Like, is there a list, or did they mention anything in the Livestream? Or are we just guessing?



As far as I know, they haven't told which characters groups will be used. But you can assume for the third part of the event you will at least need the Mickey group, and Winnie the Pooh characters as Rabbit is the special character.


----------



## PrincessP

esilanna said:


> As far as I know, they haven't told which characters groups will be used. But you can assume for the third part of the event you will at least need the Mickey group, and Winnie the Pooh characters as Rabbit is the special character.





KimRonRufus said:


> Event question: is there any way to know what character groups will be useful in the next chapter so can work on levelling them up? Like, is there a list, or did they mention anything in the Livestream? Or are we just guessing?



Agree with esilanna. 

Last time I believe Wall-E and Eve slipped into the spot where pirates are this round. And maybe Monsters Inc??? Where Merriweather and gang are this round. I am about 90% sure on Wall-E and Eve and best guessing on Monsters Inc.


----------



## supernova

John will be in my park in the next six hours.  7 ear hats away from welcoming Barbossa.  And only missing 2 drums to complete the second phase of Christopher Robin.  So far so good!


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> John will be in my park in the next six hours.  7 ear hats away from welcoming Barbossa.  And only missing 2 drums to complete the second phase of Christopher Robin.  So far so good!



You and your drop rates. For the record (and so others don't wonder what they are doing wrong), in IOS I am 12 tokens away from John and 16 away from Barbossa.  In Windows, I am 18 tokens away from John and 31! away from Barbossa. I have neither Captain Jack or Captain Hook.


----------



## AJGolden1013

KimRonRufus said:


> Event question: is there any way to know what character groups will be useful in the next chapter so can work on levelling them up? Like, is there a list, or did they mention anything in the Livestream? Or are we just guessing?





esilanna said:


> As far as I know, they haven't told which characters groups will be used. But you can assume for the third part of the event you will at least need the Mickey group, and Winnie the Pooh characters as Rabbit is the special character.





PrincessP said:


> Agree with esilanna.
> 
> Last time I believe Wall-E and Eve slipped into the spot where pirates are this round. And maybe Monsters Inc??? Where Merriweather and gang are this round. I am about 90% sure on Wall-E and Eve and best guessing on Monsters Inc.



As far as I know there is no list.  I don't even remember who helped in the last one, although Wall-E and Monsters, sound familiar.  One group that will help you, if you have them, for chapter 3 of THIS challenge, will be the Pooh characters, and the only reason I am sure of that is because Rabbit is the non-tiring/helpful character once we get there.  Other than that they don't tell us about who else can assist, although it is fairly certain that Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, and Pluto will be one of the groups for Chapter 3 as they are in both chapters 1 and 2.

In other news, I was able to get all 25 toy drum tokens so now I'm just working on building everything up for chapter 3.  I also am convinced that the people on my leader board are using gems to power through the tower challenge. I have 1251 points, and I rank 213.  Number 1 has 10,156 points, and chapter 2 started 2 and a half hours ago, so I don't know how they got so many points.  I"m usually never allowed more than 1575 points per round and I have everyone who is working the challenge maxed out at 10.  I don't need to rank high, that's not my thing, it's just odd to me that they have SO many points SO fast, when it JUST started.

In character news....:

I need 1 Umbrella and 6 ears to welcome John Darling
I need 8 hats and 9 ears to welcome Captain Barbossa
I need 25 ears & 1,000 EC for Christopher Robin

Peter Pan is collecting for 10
Elizabeth is ready for 7
Will is ready for 7
Thumper is ready for 8
Bambi is collecting for 8
Flower is ready for 8
Jack Jack is collecting for 7
Hiro is ready for 7
Baymax is collecting for 5
Yokai is ready for 5
Go Go is ready for 6
Honey Lemon is ready for 7
Fred is ready for 6
Wasabi is collecting for 6

Does anyone know if leveling up any of the above listed who are ready will "hurt" my chances in collecting for John and Barbossa?  I'd rather welcome them than level up.  I remember someone saying Honey Lemon would definitely make an impact of sorts.  Thanks in Advance for the assist


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> John will be in my park in the next six hours.  7 ear hats away from welcoming Barbossa.  And only missing 2 drums to complete the second phase of Christopher Robin.  So far so good!



Good then tell us what happens with John please!  200,000 magic to welcome him.  Yikes!!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got Minnie's pirate costume ... no new tasks or anything so not really any benefit

Getting close on Barbosa - about 6 flags and hat with guns needed, got all the ear hats .. pretty far away for John though

was able to get 20 of the Christopher Robins drums right at the start of the next phase


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> You and your drop rates. For the record (and so others don't wonder what they are doing wrong), in IOS I am 12 tokens away from John and 16 away from Barbossa.  In Windows, I am 18 tokens away from John and 31! away from Barbossa. I have neither Captain Jack or Captain Hook.


Can't speak as much for Jack, but Hook has been generous with the umbrellas for John.


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> Does anyone know if leveling up any of the above listed who are ready will "hurt" my chances in collecting for John and Barbossa?  I'd rather welcome them than level up.  I remember someone saying Honey Lemon would definitely make an impact of sorts.  Thanks in Advance for the assist



I think Honey Lemon’s tokens were only a hindrance to getting refresher tokens as Jessie’s 4 hr task drops refreshers and Honey Lemon hats.


----------



## Cj333

Peachkins said:


> I don't know of any list that separates everything into their specific areas/groups, but this page does at least have the lists of everything that has come out: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms.


Thank you!


----------



## Chrisvee

Disney_Alli said:


> I just pulled Davy Jones out of one of my stored Platinum Chests - miracles do happen!


I am green with envy.

I have all Christopher Robin’s drums.  Sleepy has finished his two hour task.  Snow White is off for four hours to collect flowers.

No PotC bc I don’t have Bambi yet.  Thumper is taking forever!

BTW how long has Fantasia Gardens had fireworks? I can’t believe I never noticed that before. I thought things like that only happened during a parade.


----------



## supernova

After Snow White's four-hour task, she has a joint task with Grumpy for four hours.  Wondering what that's going to mean for those without Grumpy.


----------



## supernova

Well... John's first task is "Find His Siblings", which will take a whopping 12 hours to complete.  Wonder if Michael will be far behind after this one? 

And while we're discussing John, his animation screen is him floating down on his umbrella.  It takes 10 pixie dust, 5 umbrellas, 2 hats, and 10,000 magic to get him to level 2.


----------



## mmmears

I got the required items for John, but held off welcoming him for a few hours, hoping that I'd get the last 2 ear hats I need for Barbossa first.  But no such luck, so John is being welcomed now.  I have all of Christopher Robin's drums, and I hoping I can get his ear hats as soon as part 3 opens since I'll be mostly offline after that day.  And stupidly I sent Snow to look for hot chocolate, so her task remains at the top of my quest list.  Oops.


----------



## Chrisvee

supernova said:


> After Snow White's four-hour task, she has a joint task with Grumpy for four hours.  Wondering what that's going to mean for those without Grumpy.


It opens up Grumpy.  Whatever tokens were previously earned are there but the tasks just point you to buy a chest for gems or dollars.


----------



## McCoy

After John's 12-hour initial task, it is time to welcome Michael Darling.

- 50 Pixie Dusts
- 35 Michael's Bears (Davy Jones 4-hour Striking Fear in Pirates, Lumiere and Cogsworth 4-hour Dance, Anna 8-hour Visit Marshmallow, John Darling 6-hour Becoming a Leader (level 3), Lost Boys' Hideout 24-hour (attraction))
- 20 Michael Ears Hats (Wendy and Peter 4-hour Flying Around the City, Hook 6-hour Plotting Against Pan, Alice and Mad Hatter 8-hour Attempted Tea Party, Donald's Boat 6-hour (attraction), Jumpin' Jellyfish 8-hour (attraction))
- 600,000 magic

24-hour welcome period


----------



## supernova

Has anyone bothered to pull the trigger on Pirate Pluto yet?  Wondering if he's worth the 120 gems.  If history is any indication, I'm thinking that he's not.


----------



## CaptHook34

Why would DMK open a new land, with the Pirate characters all needed to be very busy with quests, and then throw in the tower challenge with a slot to use all 3 pirate characters lol. Like they couldnt have chosen a different group so we could use the pirate characters for the quests..ugh :/


----------



## Hoodie

An outside the challenge question - is there any character, especially one purchased with gems or real $$$, that you regret getting?  Any that are pretty much completely useless?


----------



## rr333

supernova said:


> After Snow White's four-hour task, she has a joint task with Grumpy for four hours.  Wondering what that's going to mean for those without Grumpy.



Any more SW&7D tasks beyond the Snow and Grumpy one?


----------



## Somnam

Hoodie said:


> An outside the challenge question - is there any character, especially one purchased with gems or real $$$, that you regret getting?  Any that are pretty much completely useless?



Maximus is probably overall the most useless since outside of collecting a few Tangled tokens he doesn’t do much else. Jack Sparrow is more useful than ever since he has his own set of quests, a costume and collects for most of the pirates. Boo is useful in events since she usually is one of few premiums that collects currency, but otherwise, useless all other times lol. Wall-E is another useless one, except for when they include him in tower events.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CaptHook34 said:


> Why would DMK open a new land, with the Pirate characters all needed to be very busy with quests, and then throw in the tower challenge with a slot to use all 3 pirate characters lol. Like they couldnt have chosen a different group so we could use the pirate characters for the quests..ugh :/



yeah, this chapter of the Tower challenge is pretty annoying as you have the pirate characters as ones for the challenge, but only three of them and all can be used to get tokens for Barbosa or other things


----------



## karmstr112

CaptHook34 said:


> Why would DMK open a new land, with the Pirate characters all needed to be very busy with quests, and then throw in the tower challenge with a slot to use all 3 pirate characters lol. Like they couldnt have chosen a different group so we could use the pirate characters for the quests..ugh :/


Now that I have all the drums, I won't use the pirates in the tower challenge until I welcome Barbossa. I still need 7 hats and 2 ears for him.


----------



## mmmears

Barbossa will be here in a few hours.  Took forever to get that last earhat so I'm glad I put John up on that pedestal when I did. He's out hunting for his siblings now.



supernova said:


> Has anyone bothered to pull the trigger on Pirate Pluto yet?  Wondering if he's worth the 120 gems.  If history is any indication, I'm thinking that he's not.



Umm.  I didn't even realize it was there, so I guess not.  



rr333 said:


> Any more SW&7D tasks beyond the Snow and Grumpy one?



Not for me.  They just finished their quest and I don't have anything new.


----------



## McCoy

Drops for Michael Darling, for me, are terrible, going to take forever.
Barbossa's first task after being welcomed is a 4-hour joint task with Will.


----------



## empresslilly

I decided to try just one time spending 50 gems on a Platinum chest in the crazy hope of getting Davy Jones.  Didn't get Davy, but after all this time, I finally got Zootopia Racetrack.  Win!


----------



## tasmith1993

I’ve been slacking at this tower challenge, I’m in no big hurry to finish up since there’s still so much time. 

I’m sitting at:
Wasabi - leveling up to 5 right now
Fred - collecting for 5
Go go - collecting for 7
Hiro - ready for 6
Baymax - collecting for 5
Yokai - ready for 6
Honey lemon - collecting for 8
Jack jack - collecting for 8
Flower - collecting for 7
Bambi - collecting for 8
Thumper - collecting for 10
Jack sparrow - collecting for 7
Will - ready for 7
Elizabeth- ready for 7
Barbossa - 33/35 hats, 18/25 eat hats to welcome
John Darling - 20/30 umbrellas, 19/20 hats to welcome
Christopher Robin - 24/25 drums, 0/25 hats


----------



## Wdw1015

So the Snow White/grumpy task is going to just sit there staring at me until this portion is over since I don’t have grumpy. Lame move gameloft.


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> Barbossa's first task after being welcomed is a 4-hour joint task with Will.


Followed by an 8-hour Barbossa solo task.


----------



## supernova

rr333 said:


> Any more SW&7D tasks beyond the Snow and Grumpy one?


Ended there actually.


----------



## AJGolden1013

McCoy said:


> Followed by an 8-hour Barbossa solo task.



This was the challenge that they talked about in the live stream I believe.  The 8 hour task (at least I think) should unlock the other land behind the green glowy thing where Mother Gothel was "defeated"


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> This was the challenge that they talked about in the live stream I believe.  The 8 hour task (at least I think) should unlock the other land behind the green glowy thing where Mother Gothel was "defeated"



Ooh!  Yay!  I'd like a bit more land.  Thanks for the heads up.  Glad I didn't spend too much time rearranging things.


----------



## mmmears

I'm actually trying to do my best at the tower challenge thing, since we're going on vacation soon and I will have either no data or extremely limited data for much of the time.  Plus I intend to actually experience my vacation and only use my phone when I really want to. So here's my progress for today.  I don't expect it to change too much over the next 3 weeks.


Hiro - 7
Gogo - 7
HoneyLemon - 7
Wasabi - 6
Fred - 6
Yokai - 7
Baymax - 4
E. Swann - 6
W. Turner - 6
J. Sparrow - 6
Davy Jones - 3
Barbossa - 2
John - 2

I suspect I'll level some of them up (many are ready to go).  I'm just glad I was able to put the Incredibles and Bambi away at this point.

ETA - I haven't had a "to do" list this long in at least a year I think.


----------



## Arundal

empresslilly said:


> I decided to try just one time spending 50 gems on a Platinum chest in the crazy hope of getting Davy Jones.  Didn't get Davy, but after all this time, I finally got Zootopia Racetrack.  Win!




I did the same and got a topairy for Merlin. LOL


----------



## Chrisvee

Wdw1015 said:


> So the Snow White/grumpy task is going to just sit there staring at me until this portion is over since I don’t have grumpy. Lame move gameloft.


heh they want your gems


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> Followed by an 8-hour Barbossa solo task.





AJGolden1013 said:


> This was the challenge that they talked about in the live stream I believe.  The 8 hour task (at least I think) should unlock the other land behind the green glowy thing where Mother Gothel was "defeated"





mmmears said:


> Ooh!  Yay!  I'd like a bit more land.  Thanks for the heads up.  Glad I didn't spend too much time rearranging things.



Completing the 8-hour Barbossa quest did indeed bring up the prompt to open the land behind the 'Mother Gothel portal'. 350,000 magic, 12 hours to open.


----------



## empresslilly

Arundal said:


> I did the same and got a topairy for Merlin. LOL


Ouch.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am welcoming John. Makes me very happy.  I need more of a life.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welcomed Barbosa overnight, he is now on his 4 hour task with Will

Found a platinum chest and was able to open that this morning - besides Davey Jones I also still need the Bambi Ice Rink and I see a bunch of new pirates stuff in there ...

... of course I got another planter :|


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> Completing the 8-hour Barbossa quest did indeed bring up the prompt to open the land behind the 'Mother Gothel portal'. 350,000 magic, 12 hours to open.


After the land is opened comes the prompt to welcome Tia Dalma.
- 60 Pirate Flags
- 65 Heart Lockets (Mulan Ask for Guidance 4-hour, Peter Pan Planning Some Fun 4-hour, John Darling and Wendy Discussing Stories joint 2-hour (John Darling must be level 6))
- 55 Tia Dalma Ears Hats (Elizabeth Swann and Jack Sparrow Pirate's Life for Me joint 4-hour, Bambi and Flower Exploring the Meadow joint 6-hour, Mowgli Lost in a Look 8-hour, Captain Barbossa and Will Turner Bargaining joint 6-hour (Barbossa level 6, Will Turner level 7), Christopher Robin Collecting Snacks 8-hour (Christopher Robin level 5), Davy Jones's Organ 6-hour (attraction))
- 300,000 magic


----------



## mmmears

7 more hours until my new land opens up (and then I guess I have yet another character to work towards).  Welcoming Michael is a very, very slow process.  I only have 4 teddy bears and 5 ear hats.  Still, I'm thankful for slow permanent content instead of the stress of a timed event.  Speaking of which... I have all of Christopher Robin's drums and got the shiny crown concession from Chapter 2... I'm ready for Chapter 3 and just have to sit and wait for 3 more days.  Oh, and in the middle of all of this Jack Jack is leveling up to 10 - I should have waited but just needed it done already.


----------



## McCoy

mmmears said:


> 7 more hours until my new land opens up (and then I guess I have yet another character to work towards).  Welcoming Michael is a very, very slow process.  I only have 4 teddy bears and 5 ear hats.  Still, I'm thankful for slow permanent content instead of the stress of a timed event.  Speaking of which... I have all of Christopher Robin's drums and got the shiny crown concession from Chapter 2... I'm ready for Chapter 3 and just have to sit and wait for 3 more days.


Wow, I've had whomever working on Michael's teddy bears and hats exclusively since getting the welcome prompt, and I am only at 2 and 1, so you're doing really well on that (or I'm not I guess...)


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> Wow, I've had whomever working on Michael's teddy bears and hats exclusively since getting the welcome prompt, and I am only at 2 and 1, so you're doing really well on that (or I'm not I guess...)



Wow.  I guess I'm doing better than I thought.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Here is my Thursday update (for no other reason than just because I can)

Tower Challenge Stuff: 
With 2 days and 22 hours left in Chapter 2, I am 3,775 points away from getting the Queen's Crown Stand (or whatever it's really called)
7,105 EC (All the backpacks and all the toy drums have been collected)
I rank 34 on the leaderboard
Magic 9,280,875 <--- this would be more if I didn't have 74 characters sitting at home.  I had a crazy work week, so there was no additional time.

Characters:
Toy Alien - collecting for 10
Peter Pan - collecting for 10
John Darling - welcoming now
Elizabeth Swann - ready for 7
Jack Sparrow - collecting for 7
Will Turner - ready for 7
Captain Barbosa - I need 4 more ears.  Maybe I can welcome him tomorrow
Davy Jones - ready for 3
Thumper - collecting for 9
Bambi - collecting for 8
Flower - collecting for 9
Jack Jack - collecting for 7
Hiro - ready for 7
Baymax - collecting for 6
Yokai - collecting for 6
Go Go - collecting for 7
Honey Lemon - reedy or 7
Fred - ready for 6
Wasabi - ready for 6

In Big Hero 6 News:
Man you all were not kidding about the sword things.  I was able to level up 2 of the characters and then all of a sudden I've just been collecting and collecting and collecting those sword/stick things, because it requires so many.  Right now, my game tells me I have the ability to level up 4 of the 7 characters, but I know the moment I do, no one else is going to be able to level up.  These guys are going to take a while it looks like.  So while the tower challenge is going on I'm just sending all the BH^ people out to collect those specific tokens, to build up my "inventory" and then in 8 days and change I should have enough to level up at least 2 of them.  Slow and steady runs the race, right?

In this most recent update, I feel, there was SO much content and SO many things to do, I now find myself hoping they give us a break.  I would like some time to collect all the tokens, welcome all the newest characters, level them up, at least a little, open up all (or most) of the darkened parts of land, and not leave characters "unattended" while we focus on the timed events and such.  I also DEEPLY wish they would go back to the cards for the chests!  It was just less stressful.

Happy playing to all!


----------



## hopemax

hopemax said:


> in IOS I am 12 tokens away from John and 16 away from Barbossa.  In Windows, I am 18 tokens away from John and 31! away from Barbossa. I have neither Captain Jack or Captain Hook.



48 hours later and in IOS I am now 1 ear hat away from John and 2 ear hats away from Barbossa.  In Windows, I need 7 ear hats for John and Barbossa it is still ridiculously impossible to get his tokens.  I have pulled Will+Elizabeth off of Dark Tower duty to try and get some hats, but I am still 15 hats (+7 ear hats) away.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> 7 more hours until my new land opens up (and then I guess I have yet another character to work towards).  Welcoming Michael is a very, very slow process.  I only have 4 teddy bears and 5 ear hats.  *Still, I'm thankful for slow permanent content instead of the stress of a timed event.*  Speaking of which... I have all of Christopher Robin's drums and got the shiny crown concession from Chapter 2... I'm ready for Chapter 3 and just have to sit and wait for 3 more days.  Oh, and in the middle of all of this Jack Jack is leveling up to 10 - I should have waited but just needed it done already.



It's funny, while I agree that it's nice to have some permanent content to work on, albeit more than I’d ideally like, it’s still stressful, but just in a different way. I’ve been playing causally and feeling decent about my progression until I’ve visited this tread the last day or two and see how much farther ahead some of you are ahead of me. Then the competitive nature in me kicks in and it starts to become a little more stressful 

I did finish collecting for John Darling last night and welcomed him overnight. Barbarossa has been a real pain for me though. Still need 3 more Ear hats and he’s ready to go. It feels like I’ve only been getting 1 hat a day for the last 2 or 3 days.

I am looking forward to opening the other portal! I really hope they allow us to open all 4 plots of connecting land with the completion of more Pirate Quests or Peter Pan quests. Those 4 plots of land would be so useful to put large buildings on, like the Incredible ones! Please GameLoft interns give us access to those plots of land soon!


----------



## mmmears

Anyone get Jack Sparrow's costume?  I am so far from getting this thing and wondering if it's even worth thinking about.  I had actually forgotten about it until just now. 



AJGolden1013 said:


> In this most recent update, I feel, there was SO much content and SO many things to do, I now find myself hoping they give us a break.  I would like some time to collect all the tokens, welcome all the newest characters, level them up, at least a little, open up all (or most) of the darkened parts of land, and not leave characters "unattended" while we focus on the timed events and such.  I also DEEPLY wish they would go back to the cards for the chests!  It was just less stressful.
> 
> Happy playing to all!



Just have to say that I agree with this 100%.  





mikegood2 said:


> It's funny, while I agree that it's nice to have some permanent content to work on, albeit more than I’d ideally like, it’s still stressful, but just in a different way. I’ve been playing causally and feeling decent about my progression until I’ve visited this tread the last day or two and see how much farther ahead some of you are ahead of me. Then the competitive nature in me kicks in and it starts to become a little more stressful
> 
> I did finish collecting for John Darling last night and welcomed him overnight. Barbarossa has been a real pain for me though. Still need 3 more Ear hats and he’s ready to go. It feels like I’ve only been getting 1 hat a day for the last 2 or 3 days.
> 
> I am looking forward to opening the other portal! I really hope they allow us to open all 4 plots of connecting land with the completion of more Pirate Quests or Peter Pan quests. Those 4 plots of land would be so useful to put large buildings on, like the Incredible ones! Please GameLoft interns give us access to those plots of land soon!



Hey, I don't see this game as a competition.  I'm actually happy when I am a bit behind and people are kind enough to share what the next tasks are, so I save time and aggravation.  I definitely don't want my posts to make others unhappy.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Hey, I don't see this game as a competition.  I'm actually happy when I am a bit behind and people are kind enough to share what the next tasks are, so I save time and aggravation.  I definitely don't want my posts to make others unhappy.


No worries, your posts don’t make me unhappy at all! I think your view of not  seeing this game as competitive is a great way to look at it. For the most part, I feel that way, but like I said, the competitive nature in me creeps in sometimes.

Also hope it didn’t come across that I have a problem with anyone who’s ahead of me in the game. I’m actually glad they’re doing so well. Well except for @supernova i don’t wish him any luck at all!


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> No worries, your posts don’t make me unhappy at all! I think your view of not  seeing this game as competitive is a great way to look at it. For the most part, I feel that way, but like I said, the competitive nature in me creeps in sometimes.
> 
> Also hope it didn’t come across that I have a problem with anyone who’s ahead of me in the game. I’m actually glad they’re doing so well. Well except for @supernova i don’t wish him any luck at all!



No worries.  I kind of see it as me against the interns at times.  But they are the only ones I worry about.  They want all my money, and I don't want to give it to them.    My goal is to play, have fun, and get as many characters and buildings as I can get without buying it with actual dollars.  I prefer to put my spending elsewhere (see below ).


----------



## Osum

You guys inspired me to try one single platinum chest purchase. I was 100% sure I’d be trading in my 50 gems for a planter... and I got Zootopia Racetrack!


----------



## mmmears

I finally got the Welcome Tia quest.  The fact that the 2 pieces of land they gave us do not connect really bugs me.  I know it's silly, but oh well.  I'm just trying hard to get some of this stuff done before our summer trip since I wonder what will work and not work if I stay offline.  On the plus side many or most of my characters tasks to receive items are quite long - so I can still play even if I don't check in much during the day.


ETA - In typical annoying fashion, the interns have decided that Peter Pan, who is only one of 3 characters who can source for Michael Darling's ear hats is ALSO only one of 2 characters who can search for Tia's heart locket.  Nicely played, interns.


----------



## mikegood2

And just like that the game decided to give me the 3 Barbarossa hats I needed on my last group I sent out! 



mmmears said:


> I finally got the Welcome Tia quest.  The fact that the 2 pieces of land they gave us do not connect really bugs me.  I know it's silly, but oh well.  I'm just trying hard to get some of this stuff done before our summer trip since I wonder what will work and not work if I stay offline.  On the plus side many or most of my characters tasks to receive items are quite long - so I can still play even if I don't check in much during the day.
> 
> ETA - In typical annoying fashion, the interns have decided that Peter Pan, who is only one of 3 characters who can source for Michael Darling's ear hats is ALSO only one of 2 characters who can search for Tia's heart locket.  Nicely played, interns.



Nope, you’re not the only one that bugs, just read my reply to you earlier today. If the 3 plots of land next to it aren’t the next 3 to open, the honeymoon period for the now interns is over! Seriously though, those have to be the next ones to open right?

*EDIT:* Just relooked and my guess is the plot of land between the 2 new plots will be next and that makes sense. That said *PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE* open the 3 other plots with Pirate/Pan missions!


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> And just like that the game decided to give me the 3 Barbarossa hats I needed on my last group I sent out!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you’re not the only one that bugs, just read my reply to you earlier today. If the 3 plots of land next to it aren’t the next 3 to open, the honeymoon period for the now interns is over! Seriously though, those have to be the next ones to open right?
> 
> *EDIT:* Just relooked and my guess is the plot of land between the 2 new plots will be next and that makes sense. That said *PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE* open the 3 other plots with Pirate/Pan missions!



Yeah, I want that piece that links the 2 in Adventureland first...  So weird that they did this.


----------



## Figarro

mmmears said:


> I finally got the Welcome Tia quest.  The fact that the 2 pieces of land they gave us do not connect really bugs me.  I know it's silly, but oh well.  I'm just trying hard to get some of this stuff done before our summer trip since I wonder *what will work and not work if I stay offline.*  On the plus side many or most of my characters tasks to receive items are quite long - so I can still play even if I don't check in much during the day.
> 
> 
> ETA - In typical annoying fashion, the interns have decided that Peter Pan, who is only one of 3 characters who can source for Michael Darling's ear hats is ALSO only one of 2 characters who can search for Tia's heart locket.  Nicely played, interns.



I had to play offline for half a day yesterday.
Malficent's tower couldn't be opened at all.
But buildings still get cursed so I could earn EC albeit small amount.
And refresh token drop rate did not change (was hoping it would be easier, lol)


----------



## mmmears

As for those microbots - I think I need something like 350 of them at this point (and that's just to level everyone from BH6 up one time).  This is going to keep my busy for weeks and weeks.


----------



## mmmears

Figarro said:


> I had to play offline for half a day yesterday.
> Malficent's tower can't be opened at all.
> But buildings still get cursed so I could earn EC albeit small amount.
> And refresh token drop rate does not change (was hoping it would be easier, lol)



Thanks for the info.  I'm hoping to get Christopher Robin before we go overseas.  I'm not going to worry about the competition or the statue and concession stand from Chapter 3, but I really do want CR.  I'm trying to get all the EC I can right now so I can try to finish up before we travel.  I thought I remembered that the tower challenge needed wifi.  Thanks for letting me know for sure.

I'll likely have a data plan overseas (for family reasons) but I don't want to focus on the game when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Somnam

Guys just a heads up if not mentioned already, someone on the reddit posted a picture and the next two character sets will be Zootopia and Wall-E. Sucks for newer players. Hopefully they will include both Judy and Nick since anyone who has completed Zootopia recently will at  least have them at level 8. They will obviously throw the premium Flash in as well as they usually do.


----------



## matt314hew

I hope if they are zootopia ones that judy and nick are there.. since i have them and chief.. as for Wall-e, I only have Eve.. but hopefully I will be able to get the required amount of tokens to win the gem.. almost there for the 2nd round.


----------



## Osum

I pushed my luck for a second platinum chest and got Bambi’s ice rink! I’m stopping now, as there’s no way I’m getting three legendary items in a row. 

Do we know whether Davy Jones will unlock through the storyline, or will he only be available in a chest?


----------



## xthebowdenx

Has Tomorrowland always had the stars background on the back walls?


----------



## KimRonRufus

Somnam said:


> Guys just a heads up if not mentioned already, someone on the reddit posted a picture and the next two character sets will be Zootopia and Wall-E. Sucks for newer players. Hopefully they will include both Judy and Nick since anyone who has completed Zootopia recently will at  least have them at level 8. They will obviously throw the premium Flash in as well as they usually do.



I'm not necessarily new, but I'm not at the Zootopia storyline, either. I also didn't buy WALL-E. So Goodbye, Christopher Robin. It does, indeed, suck to be me


----------



## AJGolden1013

Did anyone happen to see how much the ears for Christopher Robin will cost?


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming John Darling now. Still need 6 more hats and 15 flags for Barbossa.


----------



## maxsmom

So I wasn't able to get Grumpy during the event. I have 16/60 owls and 18/40 ear hats. So I need 66 items. Each item costs 60 gems in chests now. So I would need 3,690 gems to get him. So he would cost over $100 to buy enough gems. Lol Somehow, I don't think he's worth that! I mean come on, why is this not a realist task of some kind to get him. Like why can't I test my luck to get him in a chest for 60 gems, not one item I need to get him? None of this makes any sense.


----------



## AJGolden1013

While waiting for my current battle to finish and the curse to fall upon the buildings again, I am looking at 9,999 EC.  I just find that interesting for some reason.


----------



## supernova

maxsmom said:


> So I wasn't able to get Grumpy during the event. I have 16/60 owls and 18/40 ear hats. So I need 66 items. Each item costs 60 gems in chests now. So I would need 3,690 gems to get him. So he would cost over $100 to buy enough gems. Lol Somehow, I don't think he's worth that! I mean come on, why is this not a realist task of some kind to get him. Like why can't I test my luck to get him in a chest for 60 gems, not one item I need to get him? None of this makes any sense.


What makes even LESS sense is that, by the time you get him, his Tower Challenge sequences will be over.


----------



## supernova

So I just started to clear the second plot of new land.  Twelve hours from now, I'll have a completely vacant parcel that I have zero use for.  There is still room for Pirates of the Caribbean in the first parcel they gave us.  Plus room for maybe another attraction.  Never thought I'd hit that point.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> 48 hours later and in IOS I am now 1 ear hat away from John and 2 ear hats away from Barbossa.  In Windows, I need 7 ear hats for John and Barbossa it is still ridiculously impossible to get his tokens.  I have pulled Will+Elizabeth off of Dark Tower duty to try and get some hats, but I am still 15 hats (+7 ear hats) away.


I finally got him yesterday, but I was very much in the same boat like you.  Took a few days for the final two or three ear hats to drop!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am STILL one lost ear hat away from welcoming Barbosa. To hopefully assist getting his last token, I leveled up Captain Jack, because I’m hoping it”ll trigger the game to “taunt” me and say oh well you could welcome him now, but no.  We’ll see how well that works in some hours.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> So I just started to clear the second plot of new land.  Twelve hours from now, I'll have a completely vacant parcel that I have zero use for.  There is still room for Pirates of the Caribbean in the first parcel they gave us.  Plus room for maybe another attraction.  Never thought I'd hit that point.



Mine is completely empty for now.  The cynic in me says that there is only room for POTC in my first plot of land IF they don't stupidly make the footprint too large.  I don't have room for another attraction since I shoved my other pirate themed rides in there (the big octopus thing and the ship ride).


----------



## hopemax

hopemax said:


> 48 hours later and in IOS I am now 1 ear hat away from John and 2 ear hats away from Barbossa.  In Windows, I need 7 ear hats for John and Barbossa it is still ridiculously impossible to get his tokens.  I have pulled Will+Elizabeth off of Dark Tower duty to try and get some hats, but I am still 15 hats (+7 ear hats) away.



Continuing with my every other day update.  In IOS, John and Barbossa have been welcomed, leveled to 2, done their early quests and now I'm onto collecting for Michael and for the other land plot to finish getting uncursed.  Windows, I am down to 5 hats and 2 ear hats for Barbossa and John has stalled somewhat and I still need 5 hats.  I really wanted to have them both welcomed by the time I leave for Florida on Tuesday, but I don't know if that will happen.  I am taking my laptop on this trip (I'll be down there for 3 weeks) so I'll be able to finish the Tower Challenge.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So I just started to clear the second plot of new land.  Twelve hours from now, I'll have a completely vacant parcel that I have zero use for.  There is still room for Pirates of the Caribbean in the first parcel they gave us.  Plus room for maybe another attraction.  Never thought I'd hit that point.





mmmears said:


> Mine is completely empty for now.  The cynic in me says that there is only room for POTC in my first plot of land IF they don't stupidly make the footprint too large.  I don't have room for another attraction since I shoved my other pirate themed rides in there (the big octopus thing and the ship ride).


We still want/need more land 

Seriously though, that looks like the last patch of land for awhile since all the remaining grayed our land says coming soon. That patch of land between the 2 new ones and the 3 plots of land next the the last one we opened hopefully get opened soon. If not they are going to start driving me craz(ier)!


----------



## hopemax

Oh, and another annoying thing, hot chocolate refreshes.  In Windows, I have 19.  Part of that is because Will & Elizabeth haven't been refreshed in 2 days beyond the daily, but that is still a healthy amount of hot chocolate. If I had refreshed them, I'd probably have 10 or 11. In IOS, I have 3.  And I know we will need a bunch for the final part because Wall-E and Zootopia don't have a lot of characters, so the last two rounds I ran with only Doc because I didn't want to get down to 0.


----------



## flav

Hi,
Do I need to get the drums for Christopher Robin while we are in part two of the Challenge or can I wait until part 3?


----------



## mikegood2

flav said:


> Hi,
> Do I need to get the drums for Christopher Robin while we are in part two of the Challenge or can I wait until part 3?


You shouldn’t need too, atleast that was the case for the last dark tower event. That said, while unlikely, they could change things for this one. Also, in the last dark tower event we were able to go back and buy the items even after welcoming the character.

Is there a reason why you’re thinking about not buying all the drums? Unless your low on EC there really isn’t a reason not to.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Oh, and another annoying thing, hot chocolate refreshes.  In Windows, I have 19.  Part of that is because Will & Elizabeth haven't been refreshed in 2 days beyond the daily, but that is still a healthy amount of hot chocolate. If I had refreshed them, I'd probably have 10 or 11. In IOS, I have 3.  And I know we will need a bunch for the final part because Wall-E and Zootopia don't have a lot of characters, so the last two rounds I ran with only Doc because I didn't want to get down to 0.



I'm really short on the hot chocolate this time.  Last time I had more than enough.  I have 2 right now...


----------



## CaptHook34

Been getting great token drop rates for Barbosa. Only need about 8 more ear hats for him. The struggle has been the pirate flags. Besides the chests and parades, its been the pirate characters and prince charming. But the other characters need to be sent on 2-6 hr quests for the pirate tokens. And all characters require like 25-30 pirate flags lol for each level up, the struggle.


----------



## Figarro

flav said:


> Hi,
> Do I need to get the drums for Christopher Robin while we are in part two of the Challenge or can I wait until part 3?



His backpack is still available for purchase, so it seems we can buy previous chapters' tokens until end of event.
That's my plan, just to make sure I have enough EC to buy all tokens.


----------



## supernova

Jack-Jack is now at 10.  Time to pack up the Incredibles for the foreseeable future.


----------



## supernova

Figarro said:


> His backpack is still available for purchase, so it seems we can buy previous chapters' tokens until end of event.
> That's my plan, just to make sure I have enough EC to buy all tokens.


Your EC is going to go bye-bye at the end of the event anyway, earning you a whopping one gem.  No reason to be sitting on it.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Honey Day outfit for Pooh is going to be a no for me, dawg.


----------



## supernova

Well that was fast  scored all of the Christopher Robin ears with 250 ec left over.  Will have him before the end of the day.


----------



## Chrisvee

Have all tokens for CR just need to get enough EC to buy him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally got the last umbrella and am current welcoming a middle child

Got the second plot of land open and now am able to (after a bit of rearranging) fit all the attractions and still have room left for Pirates of the Caribbean (I am not nearly as good as some of you in fitting everything and I know I have 2-3 of man of the concessions (if not more) but glad to be able to fit everything for a bit)

Was able to get 20 Christophe Robin ear hats right away so good progress there

Tia Dalma I feel like will take a while - at least for her silver necklacesgievn only two characters trying for them


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Well that was fast  scored all of the Christopher Robin ears with 250 ec left over.  Will have him before the end of the day.



Congrats! 

I was able to buy 22/25, so I’m about 2200 EC away from welcoming Christopher Robins. Would have loved being able to start him right away, but should be able to sometime today.

Did end up placing 6th on the leaderboard, so I’m happy about that.


----------



## hopemax

In IOS, I had enough to buy all the tokens and welcome CR.  His first task is 2 hr "Have an Expedition."  To get to level 2, he takes 5 tokens each and 10,000 Maleficent EC.

Windows, I am also only at 22/25.


----------



## KimRonRufus

My game hasn't updated for chapter 3. Very frustrated. Is there a way to refresh the game without uninstalling altogether?


----------



## AJGolden1013

KimRonRufus said:


> My game hasn't updated for chapter 3. Very frustrated. Is there a way to refresh the game without uninstalling altogether?



This happens to me from time to time.  I play on my iPad though.  I close out the app and then reopen it and it usually works with no issue.  If you play on another system, I don't know how to assist.  Good luck!


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> In IOS, I had enough to buy all the tokens and welcome CR.  His first task is 2 hr "Have an Expedition."  To get to level 2, he takes 5 tokens each and 10,000 Maleficent EC.
> 
> Windows, I am also only at 22/25.



That's crazy!  5 of each and 10,000 EC.  that's not going to happen for me, oh well.  At least I'll get him and do the same for him as I'm doing for Jack Jack.

Also, randomly.  I was so excited to have over 9M magic and now with all these characters to work on I see that 9M getting smaller bit by bit.  I know there will be a lull and I'll build it back up again, but oy!  Perhaps because of my own financial situation I am very intent on keeping the fake money at a very high level.  There might be something wrong with me.


----------



## mmmears

Happy camper here today.  I got everything I needed for Christopher Robin and he's doing a 2hr task right now.  I'm not going to worry about the rest of Chapter 3 - if I get the items I'll be thrilled and if not it'll be ok.  Got him just in time before we leave and I have to play offline.

Still no Michael - that's taking a long time.  And as for Tia Dalma, she is another Shere Khan IMHO.  Both her items take forever to get (it took me 2 days to get my first heart locket) and we need 55 & 65 of them, so I suspect she won't be in my Kingdom before October.  I'm ok with this since it give me something to work on without the time crunch.  

In fact, I have SO MANY characters to work on right now that it would be nice to take a break!


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> That's crazy!  5 of each and 10,000 EC.  that's not going to happen for me, oh well.  At least I'll get him and do the same for him as I'm doing for Jack Jack.



Yeah I don't see that happening here either.  I had enough EC to get a couple of extra items for him, but that's it.  It didn't matter with Jack Jack - I have him at L10 already and that was mostly done after the event had ended and I could use magic to pay for leveling him up.


----------



## matt314hew

I was able to buy Rabbit with 1000 tokens.. and found his house in one or the chests (paid 60 gems for it).  So I saved myself some tokens.  
so far i was able to beat round 1 and round 2 and collect everything needed.  24 more ear hats to go and 1000 credit to get CR.. hope i can do it.. and I only have 11 hot chocolate.. and will need to use them for using eve and zootopia characters..


----------



## AJGolden1013

I've got all the tokens, and by the end of the day I'll have Christopher Robin, so that is very cool.  If I can get him to level 2, then that's great, but I"m not holding my breath on that.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> Yeah I don't see that happening here either.  I had enough EC to get a couple of extra items for him, but that's it.  It didn't matter with Jack Jack - I have him at L10 already and that was mostly done after the event had ended and I could use magic to pay for leveling him up.



See, what would be nice is if we could stock the tokens with EC and then level him up with magic later, but at least we know we will be able to level him up as time goes on, as we did with Jack Jack.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> See, what would be nice is if we could stock the tokens with EC and then level him up with magic later, but at least we know we will be able to level him up as time goes on, as we did with Jack Jack.



That would be nice.  As it is now I have all the items needed to level him up to 2, but no EC.  It's unlikely I'll get 10K in the next 5 days, but in any event I'm ok with how this is going.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Are the pirate costumes limited to this tower event? Or will they remain open after next week?


----------



## KPach525

On the hot chocolate topic, I managed to start chapter 3 with 28 in the bank. Oh but apparently I ‘failed’ chapter 2 (see attached). I was in the UK all week for work and only need CR so no concerns here.


----------



## supernova

Collected all of the tokens to get Christopher Robin to Level 2.  But yikes... 10,000 ec??


----------



## Figarro

supernova said:


> Your EC is going to go bye-bye at the end of the event anyway, earning you a whopping one gem.  No reason to be sitting on it.



I'll see how much EC I can collect at the end of event and decide then


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Collected all of the tokens to get Christopher Robin to Level 2.  But yikes... 10,000 ec??



though if they are largely useless after the event guess it doesn't really matter ... but agree that is a lot!


Welcoming him now and I guess will crank for EC a bit!


----------



## Dan Broersma

TheMaxRebo said:


> though if they are largely useless after the event guess it doesn't really matter ... but agree that is a lot!
> 
> 
> Welcoming him now and I guess will crank for EC a bit!



Related to that note and only because I didn't get Jack Jack I should be able to get Christopher Robin my question is will I be able to level him up even after the event?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dan Broersma said:


> Related to that note and only because I didn't get Jack Jack I should be able to get Christopher Robin my question is will I be able to level him up even after the event?



I would assume so - I am still working on leveling up Jack-Jack well after the last Tower event, I assume it would be the same with CR


----------



## wingweaver84

Dan Broersma said:


> Related to that note and only because I didn't get Jack Jack I should be able to get Christopher Robin my question is will I be able to level him up even after the event?



If you have him why wouldn't you be able to?


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Christopher Robin now! 

I also finally collected the last of Barbossa’s ears, but forgot and leveled up Elizabeth last night and now only have 5 flags. D’oh!

For those who are trying to level CR: stock up on drums and ears first, and save the backpacks for last because those are probably going to be replaced by the common Pooh token once the event ends and you’ll be wasting the EC unless you can actually level him up in time.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I haven't been able to play beyond 1-2 times a day so still need just over 7000 event currency to welcome Christopher. Thankfully I only need Christopher so hopefully I'll be able to get him before the event is over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CallieMar said:


> Welcoming Christopher Robin now!
> 
> I also finally collected the last of Barbossa’s ears, but forgot and leveled up Elizabeth last night and now only have 5 flags. D’oh!
> 
> For those who are trying to level CR: stock up on drums and ears first, and save the backpacks for last because those are probably going to be replaced by the common Pooh token once the event ends and you’ll be wasting the EC unless you can actually level him up in time.




good tip!  i remember for the last Tower Challenge I did the reverse and stocked up on the first item as it was the cheapest, figured I could get the most of them, and basically lost the EC I wasted on them as they went away


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I need 9 hats & the extra 1K to welcome CR. I should be able to welcome and finish in time. I don't think this event has been as stressful as others. Am I the only 1 with that opinion?

Barbossa still needs 5 hats. I have a platinum chest in storage. I'd like to get Davey or Bambi's ice rink, so I'll open it after I have the hats.

And the collection of yarn balls for Wendy continues (sigh). I could've raised the sheep from lambs,sheared them, and hand spun the wool on Aurora's spinning wheel faster than this drop rate.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Suggestions, please!

I have enough elixirs for either DJ's Organ or the Jolly Roger. Since I'm collecting for both Barbossa and Wendy, does it matter which one I purchase?


----------



## Wdw1015

So once I welcome Christopher Robin, do I even need to keep doing the tower challenge? If there isn’t an incentive to build up EC, I’m done with it right?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Wdw1015 said:


> So once I welcome Christopher Robin, do I even need to keep doing the tower challenge? If there isn’t an incentive to build up EC, I’m done with it right?



you don't have to, but if you continue playing and work your way up the leaderboard, you'll get some amount of magic and/or gems.  So in my opinion, it's worth continuing, but that is my my thought.


----------



## hopemax

Wdw1015 said:


> So once I welcome Christopher Robin, do I even need to keep doing the tower challenge? If there isn’t an incentive to build up EC, I’m done with it right?



Do you want the Eeyore Ear concession stand that we get as the final prize for collecting points in Chapter 3?


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> So once I welcome Christopher Robin, do I even need to keep doing the tower challenge? If there isn’t an incentive to build up EC, I’m done with it right?


Your still able to purchase the Christopher Robin items with the EC, the only way to collect them right now. So it doesn’t hurt to still collect EC and purchase as many CR items as possible, max of 5 each for level 2. before the tower challenge ends. That way, if you can purchase them all, you can level CR to level 2 the minute the event ends. You need 10K EC to level CR to level him to 2 before the event ends.


----------



## Chrisvee

Got CR and trying to get enough EC to level him to 2. It’s a lot! 

Have the Eeyore hat stand.


----------



## supernova

Chrisvee said:


> Got CR and trying to get enough EC to level him to 2. It’s a lot!
> 
> Have the Eeyore hat stand.


Awesome!  I didn't remember that one being made available before.  I have the Pooh hat stand, but not the Eeyore stand.


----------



## Quellman

Am I doing something wrong? I swear the build up of event currency is tragic.  All characters are level 10, and they collect 250-280 coins per battle? Cripes. I guess if you bought anything else along the way then you'd be down and out on Christopher.  I have 20 of 25 ear hats for reference.  I will admit I slacked a little on the 2nd phase but still. Wow. Sorry for new players.  EC is tough.  I have to complete another 15 battles to get enough EC.  This does not include the 2,500 bonus for the progress reward.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Christopher Robin is wandering around hoping to be level 2 before the event ends... I opened one more Snow White chest with my last 60 gems to try and get as lucky as my sister who pulled Grumpy out on her first try this week. I failed at Grumpy but got the Evil Queen instead - I’m down to only missing Grumpy from my collection.


----------



## AJGolden1013

DMK has gotten me all freaked out, because for the last several events, just as one is winding down, the next one starts.  I am praying that does NOT happen this time.  I need a break.


Also, here are my statistics, because I'm bored.....
Toy Alien - collecting for 10
Peter Pan - collecting for 10
John Darling - collecting for 4
Michael Darling - 13/35 Teddy Bears, 14/20 Ears - 600,000 magic?  REALLY?????
Elizabeth Swann - collecting for 8
Jack Sparrow - collecting for 8
Will Turner - collecting for 8
Captain Barbossa - collecting for 4
Tia Dalma - 0/65 heart lockets, 2/55 ears
Davy Jones - collecting for 4
Thumper - ready for 9 - I might level him up tonight
Bambi - collecting for 9
Flower - collecting for 9
Jack-Jack collecting for 8
Hiro - collecting for 8
Baymax - collecting for 6
Yokai - collecting for 6
Go Go - collecting for 7
Honey Lemon - moving to 7 now
Fred - collecting for 7
Wasabi - collecting for 7


----------



## Chrisvee

5 more earhats for Thumper...it’s taking forever...


----------



## PrincessS121212

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Suggestions, please!
> 
> I have enough elixirs for either DJ's Organ or the Jolly Roger. Since I'm collecting for both Barbossa and Wendy, does it matter which one I purchase?



Each one drops different items (can't quite remember which tokens off the top of my head) but I believe you can check the wikipedia to see which ones.  I know Jolly Roger does drop trophies during the trophy minievents.  Not sure if DJ's organ will, as we haven't had a trophy event since it was added to the game.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I feel like I'm doing ok despite the lost day due to the delayed android update.

John Darling - 3
Michael Darling - 12/35 Teddy Bears, 11/20 Ears 
Elizabeth Swann - 7
Jack Sparrow - ready for 7
Will Turner - ready for 7
Captain Barbossa - leveling to 4 now
Tia Dalma - 2/65 heart lockets, 7/55 ears
Bambi - 2 heads away from 9
Flower - ready for 10
Jack-Jack - 8
Hiro - 7
Baymax - 5
Yokai - 7
Go Go - 7
Honey Lemon - 8, holding until tower event ends and her token drops stop interfering with hot cocoa drops
Fred - 6
Wasabi - 6
Christopher Robin -1, 6K EC away from level 2.

A lot of the leveling is going slow due to the same characters being used for multiple token drops so you have to focus on 1 or 2 at a time or leave them leveled up until you get the tokens needed.

Have all the items needed for Minnie and Jack Sparrow's costumes except the pirate fabric, which I'm at 11/20 or 40.  Surprisingly I keep getting tokens I need in my chests so I haven't been able to get any new junk items to trade it for elixir.
Still no Bambi Forest Ice Rink or Davy Jones, but I refuse to play the chest game for a chance at those.  It took me almost a full year just to get zootopia, so they will just have to wait for a lucky chest drop in the park.
Same goes with WtPooh's bee costume.
Curious when they will do the leaderboard minievent for Goofy's pirate costume and if it will be a 1 time thing or if we'll have multiple chances.


----------



## hopemax

Well, I did manage to meet my goal of welcoming John and Barbossa in my Windows game before I left for FL.  So I am collecting for Michael and Barbossa and Will are off chatting.

For those worried about getting enough Maleficent tokens to welcome Christopher Robin, we are getting a bunch of EC for hitting the Chapter 3 milestones, so keep sending them off.  As long as you can get the points you will get the tokens.  You can check your progress on the 1st icon on the Dark Tower page.

Catch y'all on the flip side.


----------



## 2010_Bride

2010_Bride said:


> Are the pirate costumes limited to this tower event? Or will they remain open after next week?



Anyone...Anyone...I just won Davy Jones in a chest who has gathered a handful of fabrics. I don’t want to spend elixir if Davy will collect all the fabric (which obviously won’t happen in the next three days). Do you think the costumes will disappear when the tower challenge ends?


----------



## McCoy

2010_Bride said:


> Anyone...Anyone...I just won Davy Jones in a chest who has gathered a handful of fabrics. I don’t want to spend elixir if Davy will collect all the fabric (which obviously won’t happen in the next three days). Do you think the costumes will disappear when the tower challenge ends?


I'm not sure anyone knows for sure, but the pirate costumes do not seem event related; they are related to the Pirates main storyline expansion.  I wouldn't think they are going anywhere once the event ends.  I have plenty of elixir but I am in no hurry so I am just relying on Davy Jones as well, but slow going since he drops like 4 different characters' items with that 4-hour task.


----------



## supernova

Finally got the Eeyore hat stand, so I think I'm just about done with the whole tower nonsense.  I have three Maleficent stands in storage so I don't need that.  I could possibly use the gems, but it's not enough to make me care.  And I've got more magic than I could ever hope to need.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Finally got the Eeyore hat stand, so I think I'm just about done with the whole tower nonsense.  I have three Maleficent stands in storage so I don't need that.  I could possibly use the gems, but it's not enough to make me care.  And I've got more magic than I could ever hope to need.


Just got my Eeyore hat stand too. Just under 4K EC, so I don't think I'm gonna make the 10K needed for CR.  I'll probably keep setting a 2 hour timer and try for a top 25 or 50 for the gems. Wish I had something to spend the extra EC on.


----------



## mmmears

No Eeyore hat stand here and no 10k. I’m out of the country and don’t have time to play much at all. Also the 20-30 travel hours with limited WiFi was a killer.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Got the hat stand, so I’m done, however, I will always takes gems and magic, so I am continuing play.  I’m hovering around 4600, so I don’t think I’ll make 10K, but I’m good with that. I have all the tokens for when the challenge ends, so I consider it a win.  We’re getting a break now right? No crazy “hey look at the next update” posts recently right?  I can’t take it.


----------



## Chrisvee

OMG I am finally welcoming Thumper! See you in 24h, bun bun.


----------



## lmmatooki

Need one more ear hat for Christopher Robin and then 1,000 EC and I can welcome him. I also have the Eeyore Stand.

As for my characters, I am focusing on the older ones to finish leveling instead of the newest event.

Toy Alien: 8
Fairy Godmother: Ready for 10
Peter Pan: Ready for 6
Wendy: Ready for 8
John Darling: just welcomed today
Hook: Ready for 8
Elizabeth Swann: Ready for 7
Jack Sparrow: Ready for 7
Will Turner: Ready for 7
Captain Barbossa: Working on Welcoming Need 13 more ear hats 
Davy Jones: 2
Thumper: Ready for 6
Bambi: Ready for 5
Flower: Ready for 5
Mowgli: Ready for 9
Baloo: Ready for 8
Shere Khan: Ready for 7
Jack Jack: Ready for 7
Evil Queen: Leveling to 10
Grumpy: 9
Winnie the Pooh: Ready for 9
Roo: Ready for 10
Nani: Ready for 10
Lilo: Ready for 9
Stitch: Ready for 9
Angel: 9
Pleakley: Ready for 9
Jumba: Ready for 9

Big hero 6 characters are all at the same levels.


----------



## Chrisvee

So many characters are ready to level!

Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Jessie, Woody, Buzz, Cindy, Fairy Godmama, WALL-E, Raps, Eugene, Max, Eeyore, Kanga, Tigger, Rabbit 10
Pluto, Daisy, Pete 8
Donald 7, Chip & Dale 6
Bo Peep, Zurg, Sarge 8
Ham, Rex 9
Bullseye 7, Toy Alien 4
Prince Charming, Tink 9
Elizabeth Swann, Jack Sparrow, Will Turner 7
Mike, Boo, Randall 7
Sully, Rob, Celia Mae, EVE 8
Mother Gothel 5
Philip, Fauna, Merriweather 7, Flora 8, Aurora 9
Judy Hopps 7, Nick Wilde 5
Thumper 1, Flower 3
Elastigirl 7
Mr Incredible, Frozone 5
Violet, Syndrome, Dash 6
Jack-Jack, Jack Skellington, Oogie Boogie 4
Sally 5, Zero 7
Anna, Olaf, Hans 7
Elsa, Kristoff 6, Sven 8
Li Shang 9, Mulan 8, Mushu 7
Belle, Beast, Chip 9
Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs Potts 8, Gaston 5
Zazu, Nala, Simba, Rafiki, Scar, Timon 5
Ali, Jafar, Pumbaa 6
Jasmine, Abu, Carpet, Genie 7, Iago 8
Mad Hatter, March Hare 7
Caterpillar 8, Alice 5
Bashful, Dopey, Snow, Grumpy, Sleepy 7
Sneezy, Happy 8
Queen 6, Doc 9
Pooh 6, Christopher Robin 2
Roo 9, Piglet 8
Angel, Jumba, Pleakley, Lilo 5
Nani 7, Cobra Bubbles 6, Stitch 3
Baymax, Yokai, Wasabi 4
Hiro, Honey Lemon 6
Go Go, Fred 5


----------



## PrincessP

Eeyore hat stand - check

Currently at 8108 EC....if I get to 11K, I will purchase backpacks and level Christopher Robin to 2. Difficult because I lack refreshers. Currently only have 3 of them. 

Just got my last Bambi hat to level him to 10! 

So....

Jack Jack - ready for lvl 10
Flower - ready for lvl 10
Bambi - ready for lvl 10

Still no ice rink

Go go & Fred - ready for 7
HoneyLemon & Hiro & Wasabi - ready for 8
Yokai - ready for 9
Baymax - lvl 4

Elizabeth - lvl 8
Will - lvl 8
Jack Sparrow - lvl 7
Barbossa - lvl 4
Tia - 6/65 necklaces, 8/55 hats
No Davy Jones

John Darling - lvl 4
Michael Darling 22/35 bears, 8/20 hats

Good luck to all on this home stretch of the tower event!


----------



## Quellman

I'm still upset that there isn't a 6-8 minute task set for the microbots for big hero6.  Those requirements are absurd.  
At least we haven't seen indication of another FB event.  I suspect that we'll get a week, then they'll drop twitter clues, announcement of a live event, then the week after it drops. Probably Brother Bear or Chicken little.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Eeyore hat stand - check
> 
> Currently at 8108 EC....if I get to 11K, I will purchase backpacks and level Christopher Robin to 2.


I just realized yesterday that the backpacks are still in play until Friday.  So I'll need to save up a bit more to be able to get the five of those, plus enough EC to get him to 2.  Something to strive for, so I guess I'll have to be doing those stupid tower challenges afterall.


----------



## tasmith1993

Welcomed Christopher Robin - definitely won't be getting him to level 2 though. I'm still working on getting my eeyore hat stand. One more round of battling the tower and I will have that. I have 5/5 hats for level 2, and 3/5 drums. Getting those out of the way first. May go ahead and buy the backpacks since the EC gets no reward anyway... they may happen to be of use after the event is over 

guess I'll join in on the stats since there isn't much left to do but work on the new stuff:

1.1mil magic (gonna be kissing all of that goodbye soon, between all these characters and still needing the 2mil land plot opened)

characters:
John Darling (ready for 3)
Michael Darling (6/35 bears, 6/20 hats to welcome)
Elizabeth (collecting for 8)
Jack Sparrow (ready for 7)
Will (ready for 7)
Barbossa (ready for 3)
Tia Dalma (8/65 lockets, 14/55 hats to welcome)
Bambi (collecting for 8)
Thumper (collecting for 8)
Jack Jack (collecting for 9)
Christopher Robin (collecting for 2)
Hiro (collecting for 6)
Baymax (collecting for 6)
Yokai (collecting for 6)
GoGo (collecting for 7)
Honey Lemon (collecting for 8)
Fred (collecting for 6)
Wasabi (collecting for 6)

Most of the BH6 characters are only waiting on the endless number of microbots needed to level them up. I've been holding off on leveling the main 3 pirates characters because they were helping to collect for barbossa and now tia dalma  
Only missing Davy Jones character wise, and I don't see myself spending gems on a chest any time soon.

Attractions:
still missing Splash Mountain, Forest Ice Rink, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, Be Our Guest Restaurant, RC Racers, Mike and Sulley to the Rescue, Aurora's Spinning Wheel, Chip n Dale Treehouse, Pirates of the Carribean (once I get there in the story), Jumpin Jellyfish, and the Magic Lamp Theater.

I'm sure I'm missing multiple other event buildings that I can't see in the chests right now.


----------



## wingweaver84

My current stats:

-Park full of hat concession stands except for Pixie Hollow,Snow White's Scary Adventures,Jessie's Snack Roundup and The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh(which are currently used for cocoa gathering)
-5 hats left for Christopher Robin and about 4000 points short of the Eeyore hat stand
-Big Thunder Mountain finally opened,collecting for money for Baloo's Oasis
-14 ear tokens left to collect for Bambi and only three characters(Minnie,Mike and Randall)to collect them

(many characters are ready to level up)

Mickey and Friends:

Mickey lvl 10
Minnie lvl 10
Goofy lvl 10
Daisy lvl 9
Donald lvl 5
Pete lvl 10
Chip lvl 6
Dale lvl 7

Toy Story:

Zurg lvl 9
Jessie lvl 10
Woody lvl 10 
Buzz lvl 10
Bo Peep lvl 8
Hamm lvl 9
Sarge lvl 7
Rex lvl 10
Bullseye lvl 4
Toy Alien lvl 2

Cinderella:

Cinderella lvl 8
Prince Charming lvl 10
Fairy Godmother lvl 7

Peter Pan:

Tinker Bell lvl 10

Pirates of the Caribbean:

Elizabeth Swann lvl 6
Will Turner lvl 6

Monsters Inc.:

Mike Wazowski lvl 8
Sulley lvl 7
Roz lvl 8
Celia Mae lvl 9
Randall Boggs lvl 8

WALL-E:

EVE lvl 8

Tangled:

Gothel lvl 4
Flynn lvl 8
Rapunzel lvl 7

Sleeping Beauty:

Aurora lvl 8
Philip lvl 9
Flora lvl 9
Fauna lvl 7

Zootopia:

Judy Hopps lvl 8
Nick Wilde lvl 8
Chief Bogo lvl 3

Bambi:

Thumper lvl 4

The Jungle Book:

Bagheera lvl 3
Mowgli lvl 4
Baloo lvl 2

The Incredibles:

Elastigirl lvl 5

Nightmare Before Christmas:

Jack Skellington lvl 7

Frozen:

Anna lvl 4
Kristoff lvl 2

Beauty and the Beast:

Belle lvl 3(formal costume)
Beast lvl 6
Cogsworth lvl 2

The Lion King:

Pumbaa lvl 8

Aladdin:

Aladdin lvl 8
Jasmine lvl 8
Abu lvl 8
Genie lvl 8

Alice in Wonderland:

Alice lvl 5
Mad Hatter lvl 8
March Hare lvl 8
Caterpillar lvl 7

Snow White:

Bashful lvl 7
Doc lvl 8
Sneezy lvl 8
Snow White lvl 6
Sleepy lvl 7

Winnie the Pooh:

Kanga lvl 8
Roo lvl 6
Piglet lvl 5
Rabbit lvl 7

Lilo and Stitch:

Nani lvl 7
Lilo lvl 6
Angel lvl 4
Cobra lvl 7

Big Hero 6:

Hiro lvl 4
Honey Lemon lvl 5
Wasabi lvl 2

-several plots to unlock including the last two spaces in Tomorrowland. And STILL no Mulan characters. I'm hoping the next Tower Challenge will include them.


----------



## karmstr112

I haven't spent $ or gems on platinum chests so I'm missing Davy and the Forest Rink. Its been extremely slow going welcoming Michael Darling & Tia, maybe I'll have all the items sometime in September. I'll be ready to move up Christopher Robin once the event is over I have all the items but no where near the 10k EC.

Michael Darling collecting for 1
Tia Dalma collecting for 1
Christopher Robin   1
John Darling level 4
Capt Barbossa level 4
Baymax level 4
Wasabi level 4
Fred level 6
Yokai level 6
Jack Sparrow level 6
Elizabeth Swann level 7
Hiro level 8
GoGo level 8
Bambi level 8
Will Turner level 8
Jack Jack level 8
Honey Lemon level 9

I agree with everyone else, if the microbot numbers are going to stay so high we need a 6 min task. I'm really hoping the interns take the rest of the summer off so no new events until the fall.


----------



## squirrel

Finally get to start welcoming Captain Barbossa.  Those ear hats weren't dropping.

The last two days, I'm also not getting the hot cocoa like I use to.  Got one overnight.  Not sure what is going on but the drop rate for it is so bad the last two days.  I use to have a minimum of 5 or 6 most of the time.  Now I have 1 and sent it with only two characters.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I’m at 7911 EC.  So maybe, maybe, if I don’t fall behind, I might get Christopher Robin to level 2. Just maybe. Disney wishes and all that.


----------



## mikegood2

Guess I might as well join the how are you doing game.

*Michael Darling:* need 19 more Bears
*John Darling:* 3 (waiting for my last hat for over a day)

*Elizabeth Swann:* 7 (ready for 8)
*Jack Sparrow:* 7 (need 8 more Ear hats)
*Will Turner:* 7 (ready for 8)

*Captain Barbossa:* 4 (need 1 more hat)
*Tia Dalma:* 8/65, 22/55
*Davy Jones:* Doubt I will ever get and don’t care

*Jack-Jack:* ready for level 10

*Hiro:* 7 (ready for 8)
*Baymax:* 6
*Yakai:* 7 (ready for 8)
*GoGo:* 7 (ready for 8)
*Honey Lemon:* 7
*Fred:* 7
*Wasabi:* 7

Agree that the Microbot requirements are two high, but at least 8 characters have 1 hour microbots and a float and building also collect them. If all 7 of my BH6 characters were ready to level it would cost me 480 microbots. 

Also, while not having Davy Jones doesn’t bother me now, since I have every character, I think it eventually will. If they charged something like $10 for him, I’d probably eventually be stupid enough to buy him, but refuse to spend money and gamble on platinum chests for a 3% chance of getting him.


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> I’m at 7911 EC.  So maybe, maybe, if I don’t fall behind, I might get Christopher Robin to level 2. Just maybe. Disney wishes and all that.



I am trying to collect to get CR to level two as well. It was a decent event as I am still collecting for Peter Pan, so having to collect for Barbossa at the same and the event kept me busy.  I did level some toons, got CR, picked up the Beast, welcomed Barbossa, opened the new land and several other things. Don’t see myself as getting Tia any time soon.

So basically a very good event.


----------



## supernova

Currently at 9,862 for EC, so I am hoping to get the additional 1,000+ that I will need to get those stupid remaining backpacks and still have enough to top 10,000.  If not, that's a hell of a lot of EC to go to waste.  One stupid gem??

In other news, I am down to needing just 4 bears to welcome Michael.  And it's a damn good thing that I have no idea who the Tia Dalma is because she is nowhere near entering my park... and I really don't care.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Agree that the Microbot requirements are two high, but at least 8 characters have 1 hour microbots and a float and building also collect them. If all 7 of my BH6 characters were ready to level it would cost me 480 microbots.
> 
> Also, while not having Davy Jones doesn’t bother me now, since I have every character, I think it eventually will. If they charged something like $10 for him, I’d probably eventually be stupid enough to buy him, but refuse to spend money and gamble on platinum chests for a 3% chance of getting him.



Yes, these microbots are just stupid now.  I cannot recall many (if any) characters that required that high a total to move between higher levels.  And yes, there are many characters that can collect for them.  But they all need the same crazy amount, so leveling up one character cleans you out and it's back down to zero we go.

As for Davy Jones, I don't know what to think.  I'm not spending money, and I'm not going to gamble gems.  I did "find" a platinum chest today when I clicked on John's completed check mark, so I'll know tomorrow what isn't inside.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Got Christopher Robin and the Eeyore hat stand yesterday, am still a few hats away from Barbossa, but can start welcoming John Darling as soon as the fairy godmother is done with her final level up.

My husband will likely miss out again, just like he did with Jack Jack. I'm not sure why because I'm not on that much more than he is, I'm more dillegent about being on every two hours on days off from work than he is though.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So thankfully all my characters are level 10, well the ones that are doing the tower challenges.  which means 5 more rounds of battles I'll be able to get Christopher Robin to level 2.  I still have my fingers and toes crossed and Disney magical wishes and dreams and all of that.  I'd like to use all those Disney Wishes and Dreams to me getting my Prince as well!  Prince Phillip.  He can dance, sing, and he didn't care bout the "rules"  he was all about love.  (At least in the cartoon version).  My current level is 9061 for EC, so there is still time.


----------



## miss.piggy

not too many of my event characters are past level 5/6 so tower events are HELL for me. i really need to be focusing on that more ig but im frustrated bc for someone who has been playing for so long you'd think that i would be somewhat close to unlocking christopher robin but I have 14 hours (and no refreshes) to get 3k EC.......


----------



## CaptHook34

Just started to gather tokens for Tia Delma. This is going to be tough. Just one of her tokens requires 65 lol. Opened 1 of 2 lands so far.


----------



## Somnam

For those still levelling characters, does anyone else wish we could level more than one at a time? Also, I kind of wish there was a way to still see who collects the tokens for a character even when the tokens are full. Maybe it’s just me?


----------



## Aces86

Just welcomed Christopher Robin.... had to use a few gems to speed up tasks here and there, otherwise I wouldn’t have made it in time. I’m bad at remembering to play every two hours, plus it’s hard when I’m at work. Just glad I got him and didn’t have to spend money or a ton of gems!!


----------



## supernova

OK.  Christopher Robin is now at level 2 and... nothing by way of tasks.  To get him to will take 10 of each item and 15,000 EC.  For those who reach this point, remember to buy everything but the backpack. Those will go away after the tower challenge ends.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quick not on leveling up CR

For level 2 I have all his items but now realize no way I will get to 10K so I went to see how many gems to “buy” the upgrade and it would charge me just for the outstanding EC.  I am ~3K away and would be 16 gems

Now that is too much for me but just thinking if you get really close, like only a few huddled away it might only be a few gems for that remaining bit


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Managed to get Christopher Robin with only a few hours to go. I used about 30 gems to speed up the tasks but it was worth it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Disney wishes and magic and dreams come true must have worked.  I got Christopher Robin to level 2.  So now I will wish harder for my Prince Phillip


----------



## disland7

I don’t have enough EC to get Christopher Robin but should I buy as much as I can or let it convert over to whatever they are going to convert it to?


----------



## McCoy

I am going to have the event currency needed to level Christopher Robin up to level 2 right around the time the event ends, but I wasn't even considering it last night when I started Michael Darling welcoming for 24 hours, so I won't be able to level Christopher up anyway before the event ends. Oh well, would rather have Michael Darling welcomed sooner.


----------



## supernova

24 hours to welcome Michael?? Well, see you tomorrow little brother...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> OK.  Christopher Robin is now at and... nothing by way of tasks.  To get him to will take 10 of each item and 15,000 EC.  For those who reach this point, remember to buy everything but the backpack. Those will go away after the tower challenge ends.



Congrats on getting CR to level 2! Though I’d have a chance a day or two ago, but my hot cocoa drop rates have been awful the last 2 or 3 days! Sending all 4 hot cocoa characters out and was getting way more 0/4 returns than 1/4 returns. It’s gonna cost me 5 gems, because it dropped me out of the top 25 for leaderboard placement.

I’ve found CR to be so worthless (so far) that I sent him home a day or two ago. His 1 hour job just kept reminding me that I wouldn’t be able to get enough EC to level him to 2. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Quick not on leveling up CR
> 
> For level 2 I have all his items but now realize no way I will get to 10K so I went to see how many gems to “buy” the upgrade and it would charge me just for the outstanding EC.  I am ~3K away and would be 16 gems
> 
> Now that is too much for me but just thinking if you get really close, like only a few huddled away it might only be a few gems for that remaining bit



Great tip, especially for anyone close to getting him to level 2. Would cost me 6 gems and I actually contemplated doing it, but figured I’m better off using magic to level him up right after the event ends. I really wish we could use or EC to buy additional items. I’m gonna end up with just under 9K of EC and nothing to spend it on. 



McCoy said:


> I am going to have the event currency needed to level Christopher Robin up to level 2 right around the time the event ends, but I wasn't even considering it last night when I started Michael Darling welcoming for 24 hours, so I won't be able to level Christopher up anyway before the event ends. Oh well, would rather have Michael Darling welcomed sooner.



We’ve all done that! Does it make me a bad person that your post got a little smile and laugh out of me? Not because, of what happened to you, but because it reminded me that I am not the only one who does that.


----------



## Somnam

Davy Jones can now suddenly get Tias heart locket token on his 2 hour quest.


----------



## Arundal

Somnam said:


> Davy Jones can now suddenly get Tias heart locket token on his 2 hour quest.



The funny thing to me is I have no one to collect the locket. I am collecting for Peter but don’t expect him for a while as I am about halfway. Not worrying about her at this point. LOL


----------



## Onceler

Somnam said:


> Davy Jones can now suddenly get Tias heart locket token on his 2 hour quest.



That is good news for me. Peter has been doing a terrible job with her heart locket (about 0 for 10 so far). I don't have John Darling up to level 6 yet and while I have Mulan, I don't have the Ancestor's Shrine so she can't look for it. So Peter was the only character who could search for it. Hopefully Mr. Jones has better luck.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Alright, I'm a little more than upset now. First of all, despite working harder than ever, I couldn't get Christopher Robin in time because I didn't have enough characters.  But it was okay because I was able to buy/earn several characters I had missed out on. So no hard feelings, right? WELL, I go to send Mickey and Goofy to get a sugar bowl token for Mrs. Potts (only need one more to level 6) only to find that they don't help with her anymore! So I went to her item list and guess who CAN get her tokens?  ALL THE BATB CHARACTERS I DON'T HAVE!!!! So, they sold me a character, for REAL money, that I can't even work on levelling up? If I had known this would happen, I would have ditched Christopher and just focused on these characters instead! I've been enjoying this game, but I'm getting tired of being punished for not being there from the beginning!


----------



## Somnam

I’m levelling Mrs Potts currently and Mickey and Goofy are still able to get her sugar bowls for me... that’s very strange they can’t in your game?


----------



## mikegood2

@KimRonRufus Have you tried restarting the game? Sometimes that can help.

If @Somnam M&M are still able to collect sugar bowls than yours should to. Wish I could help verify if I’ve had my Mrs. Potts maxed for a long time.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Somnam said:


> I’m levelling Mrs Potts currently and Mickey and Goofy are still able to get her sugar bowls for me... that’s very strange they can’t in your game?


No, they can't. I just checked again. Only Gaston, Belle, Lumiere, and something called Troll Knoll can get them. Should I complain to Gameloft? I do feel cheated...


----------



## Somnam

KimRonRufus said:


> No, they can't. I just checked again. Only Gaston, Belle, Lumiere, and something called Troll Knoll can get them. Should I complain to Gameloft? I do feel cheated...


I would send a ticket in to them, as Mickey and Goofy quest ‘friend coming over’ is definately still on the list of available quests for sugar bowls in my game and they just gave me one and I was able to resend them again.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I unistalled and reinstalled. "Friend coming over" isn't even on the list. I'm gonna complain.


----------



## Pocahontas618

Did I miss something? My Goofy pirate costume never unlocked. It still says participate in more leaderboard events. (Sorry if I missed a previous post, tried to go back a few pages)


----------



## Princess4

Pocahontas618 said:


> Did I miss something? My Goofy pirate costume never unlocked. It still says participate in more leaderboard events. (Sorry if I missed a previous post, tried to go back a few pages)


i think its for mini events coming now that the tower event is over i am sure we will have a gold trophy or happiness challenge soon but i keep looking


----------



## Gorechick

Do you need Shere Khan to continue the Jungle Book storyline? I'm able to welcome him but wonder how essential he is.


----------



## Chrisvee

Gorechick said:


> Do you need Shere Khan to continue the Jungle Book storyline? I'm able to welcome him but wonder how essential he is.


Think you need to defeat Shere Khan multiple times to get to Peter Pan storyline similar to the defeat Mother Gothel, Pete, and Zurg challenges so yes.


----------



## Gorechick

Chrisvee said:


> Think you need to defeat Shere Khan multiple times to get to Peter Pan storyline similar to the defeat Mother Gothel, Pete, and Zurg challenges so yes.


Ugh...thanks.


----------



## supernova

Michael is in my park.  First up is a 16-hour joint task with John.  Four bears and two hats to go to level 2.


----------



## mikegood2

Congrats on getting Michael. I wish my item drop rates were near what yours seem to be.  Finished collecting his hat 2 or 3 days ago, but only 22/35 Bears and I’m only sending those characters who collect them, every time.

On the positive side, I finally started my 24 hour level for Jack-Jack, who’s been ready for over a week and am 1 Bambi Ear hat away from being able to max Bambi. Decides I might as well max Jack-Jack now and hopefully it improves my drop rate for Michael. btw I know it won't, but sometimes it really feels like it does.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats on getting Michael. I wish my item drop rates were near what yours seem to be.  Finished collecting his hat 2 or 3 days ago, but only 22/35 Bears and I’m only sending those characters who collect them, every time.


And this is all without wasting gems by speeding up tasks.



mikegood2 said:


> On the positive side, I finally started my 24 hour level for Jack-Jack, who’s been ready for over a week and am 1 Bambi Ear hat away from being able to max Bambi. Decides I might as well max Jack-Jack now and hopefully it improves my drop rate for Michael. btw I know it won't, but sometimes it really feels like it does.


Sounds like through your clever use of black magic, both will be at 10 very soon.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Ridiculously happy to say that I am now leveling Peter Pan up to ten, woohoo.  This means that I am 8 days shy of 8 months worth of collecting tokens and leveling.  Could have had a baby in that time, prematurely but still....


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> Ridiculously happy to say that I am now leveling Peter Pan up to ten, woohoo.  This means that I am 8 days shy of 8 months worth of collecting tokens and leveling.  Could have had a baby in that time, prematurely but still....



I am still collecting to actually welcome Peter and only a little more then halfway there and sure I am weeks away from him being in my kingdom. Even stopped worrying about having enough magic and went back to leveling other characters and opening the new land.

Congrats on finishing him!


----------



## mshanson3121

Chests rant - wis that was the point in changing the format of the third prize (used to be a static, predetermined prize like the first two), if the prizes were still going to be predetermined? Am I wrong - did they not advertise it when the update came out, that it was to be a game of skill/luck (click on the prize you want, see if you can get it)?


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> Chests rant - wis that was the point in changing the format of the third prize (used to be a static, predetermined prize like the first two), if the prizes were still going to be predetermined? Am I wrong - did they not advertise it when the update came out, that it was to be a game of skill/luck (click on the prize you want, see if you can get it)?


No.  They eventually admitted on one of their social media pages that it was all still random.


----------



## supernova

After Michael's first 12 hour task, there are two joint tasks: send Peter and John to catch up (8 hrs) and send Wendy and Michael to catch up (Michael needs to be at level 2).


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> No.  They eventually admitted on one of their social media pages that it was all still random.



Right. But initially it was portrayed the other way. I missed where they admitted it was still predetermined. Just found that one out after 480 gems trying to get a Winnie the Pooh for my daughter. Which I got and then the game glitched and lost.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Haven't been on here since the Big Hero 6 event.  In any case, I did manage to get Baymax's costume during the last few hours of that event.  The Maleficient tower challenge was okay too - managed to get Beast and his castle (I'd missed that event entirely as it was before I started playing), and got Christopher Robin, and even managed to rank high enough on the leaderboard to get the Maleficient stand!  I still have a ton of characters to level up though as I seem to be bad at doing that.  Please no more time limited events for at least a month, or two!!!!

With that, here's my latest on character, note those not listed are at lvl 10.

Characters I'm missing: Rex, Hook, Michael, John, Jack Sparrow, Barbossa (still collecting ear hats), Davy Jones, Tia, Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flower, King Louie, Dash, Mr. Incredible, Violet, Frozone, Syndrome, Sally, Oogie Boogie, Elsa, Hans, Kristoff, Sven, Shang, Mulan, Mushu, Belle, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Gaston, Evil Queen, Grumpy

Bullseye - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
Toy Alien - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Fairy Godmother - lvl 8
Peter Pan - lvl 2
Wendy - lvl 4
Elizabeth Swann - lvl 7
Will Turner - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Aurora - lvl 8 (ready for 9)
Prince Phillip - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
Flora - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
Fauna - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
Judy Hopps - lvl 8 (ready for 9)
Nick Wilde - lvl 8 (ready for 9)
Chief Bogo - lvl 5
Flash - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Thumper - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
Bambi - lvl 2 (ready for 3)
Bagheera - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
Mowgli - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Baloo - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
Shere Khan - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
Elastigirl - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
Jack-Jack - lvl 2 (ready for 3)
Zero - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
Jack Skellington - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
Anna - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
Olaf - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
Beast - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
Caterpillar - lvl 8 (ready for 9)
Queen of Hearts - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Cheshire Cat - lvl 8
Sneezy - currently leveling to 8
Dopey - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
Doc - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Snow White - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Sleepy - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Christopher Robin - lvl 1 (ready for 2)
Pooh - lvl 6
Eeyore - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Tigger - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Kanga - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
Roo - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Piglet - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Rabbit - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
Nani - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
Lilo - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
Stitch - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
Angel - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
Pleakley - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
Jumba - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
Cobra Bubbles - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
Hiro - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
Baymax - lvl 2 (ready for 3)
Yokai - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
Go Go - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
Honey Lemon - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
Fred - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
Wasabi - lvl 4 (ready for 5)


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Here are my thoughts on whether we have any control over chest rewards.


If we are going to accept the premise that the game is run by know-nothing interns, why would we think the rep saying "the chest rewards are completely random" was correct?


Ever dealt with an employee who answers a frequently-asked question with the answer they were most familiar with?


I saw that response from Gameloft about the chest when it appeared on the Facebook board. The change in the chests had recently taken place. I think they gave the answer they'd been used to giving. For me, the bronze chests ARE completely random. But the silver chests...there is no question the prize I receive is the one I place my finger on. Every time.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Little things make me happy.  It's silly, but it works for me.  

I'm 39 trophies away from getting that pirate statue.
We're all getting turkey leg concession stands on Friday the 24th
Peter Pan will be 10 tonight
Toy Alien will be 10 by tomorrow night
I need 2 teddys & 1 ears for Michael Darling
Elizabeth, Jack, & Will are all collecting for 9
Barbosa needs one ears to move to 5
Davy Jones is collecting for 6
Tia Dalma has collected about 30% of her tokens
Thumper is collecting for 10
Bambi is collecting for 9
Flower is ready for 9 (he has to get in line behind Toy Alien though)
Jack Jack is collecting for 8
Christopher Robin is collecting for 3 (this is only nice, because it means he levels quickly and I like that)
The Big Hero Six crew is all collecting microbots while everyone else levels up, so that I have a bit of a stash


----------



## Arundal

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Haven't been on here since the Big Hero 6 event.  In any case, I did manage to get Baymax's costume during the last few hours of that event.  The Maleficient tower challenge was okay too - managed to get Beast and his castle (I'd missed that event entirely as it was before I started playing), and got Christopher Robin, and even managed to rank high enough on the leaderboard to get the Maleficient stand!  I still have a ton of characters to level up though as I seem to be bad at doing that.  Please no more time limited events for at least a month, or two!!!!
> 
> With that, here's my latest on character, note those not listed are at lvl 10.
> 
> Characters I'm missing: Rex, Hook, Michael, John, Jack Sparrow, Barbossa (still collecting ear hats), Davy Jones, Tia, Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flower, King Louie, Dash, Mr. Incredible, Violet, Frozone, Syndrome, Sally, Oogie Boogie, Elsa, Hans, Kristoff, Sven, Shang, Mulan, Mushu, Belle, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Gaston, Evil Queen, Grumpy
> 
> Bullseye - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
> Toy Alien - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Fairy Godmother - lvl 8
> Peter Pan - lvl 2
> Wendy - lvl 4
> Elizabeth Swann - lvl 7
> Will Turner - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Aurora - lvl 8 (ready for 9)
> Prince Phillip - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
> Flora - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
> Fauna - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
> Judy Hopps - lvl 8 (ready for 9)
> Nick Wilde - lvl 8 (ready for 9)
> Chief Bogo - lvl 5
> Flash - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Thumper - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
> Bambi - lvl 2 (ready for 3)
> Bagheera - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
> Mowgli - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Baloo - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
> Shere Khan - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
> Elastigirl - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
> Jack-Jack - lvl 2 (ready for 3)
> Zero - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
> Jack Skellington - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
> Anna - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
> Olaf - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
> Beast - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
> Caterpillar - lvl 8 (ready for 9)
> Queen of Hearts - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Cheshire Cat - lvl 8
> Sneezy - currently leveling to 8
> Dopey - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
> Doc - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Snow White - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Sleepy - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Christopher Robin - lvl 1 (ready for 2)
> Pooh - lvl 6
> Eeyore - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Tigger - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Kanga - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
> Roo - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Piglet - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Rabbit - lvl 7 (ready for 8)
> Nani - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
> Lilo - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
> Stitch - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
> Angel - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
> Pleakley - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
> Jumba - lvl 4 (ready for 5)
> Cobra Bubbles - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
> Hiro - lvl 5 (ready for 6)
> Baymax - lvl 2 (ready for 3)
> Yokai - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
> Go Go - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
> Honey Lemon - lvl 6 (ready for 7)
> Fred - lvl 3 (ready for 4)
> Wasabi - lvl 4 (ready for 5)



Nice to see that someone else on this board is about where I am at,except I am still collecting for Peter and I have Barbossa.

I am patience I will get there. Lots of leveling to do for me as well.


----------



## Quellman

Gem prizes for the trophy event are nice. Like most events, if  you are a legacy player, you are at an advantage, as you have lots of attractions that yield trophy's and lots of characters.  For your efforts you get a crack at 25 gems. A new player, who could really use those gems.... better pay up for those special attractions.


----------



## dkolett

I don’t like that Davy Jones is only available in a chest. Grumpy was difficult but at least it was doable as you worked toward getting the tokens. I bought a chest bundle with nothing and now just spent 350 gems and got nothing of value. So frustrating.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dkolett said:


> I don’t like that Davy Jones is only available in a chest. Grumpy was difficult but at least it was doable as you worked toward getting the tokens. I bought a chest bundle with nothing and now just spent 350 gems and got nothing of value. So frustrating.



I get that - but am sort of torn.  I am glad he isn't just a ton of gems - but don't like that it is up to chance.

At least it is for permanent content (not a timed event) and you don't *need* him ... so I figure if I ever get him in a platinum chest I find then great, if not, oh well.  Same thing with the Bambi things - I still don't have the Bambi float or Ice Rink attraction - figure if I ever get them, great, but I don't need them

I be way more annoyed if it was an element of a timed event


----------



## Quellman

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that - but am sort of torn.  I am glad he isn't just a ton of gems - but don't like that it is up to chance.
> 
> At least it is for permanent content (not a timed event) and you don't *need* him ... so I figure if I ever get him in a platinum chest I find then great, if not, oh well.  Same thing with the Bambi things - I still don't have the Bambi float or Ice Rink attraction - figure if I ever get them, great, but I don't need them
> 
> I be way more annoyed if it was an element of a timed event


Yea, he's always there until you get him.  I'm still waiting on Zooptopia in addition to the ice rink and of course Davy Jones.  Used my last platnium chest.  Oh well.  I'm not spending gems on him either.   

I remember the drops for Prince Charming when he first appeared. You could only get his white gloves (I think) via a chest and it was a while before many got him.  It has changed for new players, and rightly so.  There are lots of "bottle necks" now with some characters tokens.


----------



## matt314hew

I haven't even started on the new Pirates quests.  I ended up taking about a year break or so from this game adn came back to it, so I missed out on a lot of the quests and have to try to catch up.  I haven't done any of the Jungle book quests yet, as they have not popped up for me yet.  Not sure what story line I need to progress to get them, but I really dislike the timed character events.  If you don't spend money on the gems to get the gem only characters, you are goign to struggle to get everything done.  Then you can't get those other characters (not that I have seen a way to).


----------



## JamesGarvey

I made one mistake gambling on legendary chests, never again. I’ll play as much as you want, grind character tokens forever, miss me with this chest lottery ticket BS.


----------



## JamesGarvey

matt314hew said:


> Not sure what story line I need to progress to get them, but I really dislike the timed character events.  If you don't spend money on the gems to get the gem only characters, you are goign to struggle to get everything done.  Then you can't get those other characters (not that I have seen a way to).



Strong disagree here. Between daily vids, parades and character leveling, it’s very possible to horde gems between events to afford the premium event characters.

But currently there is no method outside the legendary chests or until recently the Tower event to unlock specific characters from prior events.


----------



## supernova

Wow.  Now that I have Michael at level 2, the joint task for him and Wendy is 18 hours!!  Holy cow, these interns have grown increasingly lazy as hell, huh?


----------



## dkolett

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that - but am sort of torn.  I am glad he isn't just a ton of gems - but don't like that it is up to chance.
> 
> At least it is for permanent content (not a timed event) and you don't *need* him ... so I figure if I ever get him in a platinum chest I find then great, if not, oh well.  Same thing with the Bambi things - I still don't have the Bambi float or Ice Rink attraction - figure if I ever get them, great, but I don't need them
> 
> I be way more annoyed if it was an element of a timed event


Yes, thank you for making me feel a little better. You are correct, I don’t need him, but he would be helpful with the other characters. I should be more patient especially since I have the other attractions.


----------



## Chrisvee

I just got the cute a pirate hat/beard stand but I’m 132 on my leaderboard lol.


----------



## AJGolden1013

In an attempt to reclaim the 600,000 magic it takes to welcome Michale, I've taken everyone out of home status and send them on long tasks to help collect magic.  I feel my characters will be working for a while.

In the meantime, I've now got Christopher Robin at level 2, and Peter Pan and Toy Alien are up to ten!  Thumper is nearly maxed out, so that makes me happy  The "original" pirates are getting closer to maxing out, which makes me happy and while I agree about the lazy interns, I quite like it at the moment, because I can catch up.


----------



## lmmatooki

Final exam over with and I have a day off of work today and tomorrow! Woohoo! And chugging along in leveling up!

*Toy Alien: *8
*Peter Pan: *Ready for 6
*Wendy: *Ready for 8
*Michael Darling: *Working on welcoming
*John Darling: *2
*Hook: *Ready for 8
*Elizabeth Swann: *Ready for 7
*Jack Sparrow: *Ready for 7
*Will Turner: *Ready for 7
*Captain Barbossa: *1
*Davy Jones: *3
*Thumper: *Ready for 6
*Bambi: *Ready for 5
*Flower: *5
*Mowgli: *9
*Baloo: *Ready for 9
*Shere Khan: *Ready for 7
*Jack Jack: *7
*Grumpy: *9
*Christopher Robin: *2
*Winnie The Pooh: *Ready for 9
*Nani: *Leveling to 10 now
*Lilo: *Ready for 9
*Stitch: *Ready for 9
*Angel: *Ready for 10
*Pleakley: *Ready for 9
*Jumba: *9
*Hiro: *Ready for 6
*Baymax: *3
*Yokai: *Ready for 5
*Go Go: *Ready for 6
*Honey Lemon: *Ready for 6
*Fred: *Ready for 5
*Wasabi: *Ready for 5


----------



## LeCras

Just back from vacation, so I have a bit of catching up to do...

John Darling - 4
Michael Darling - N/A

Elizabeth Swann - 7
Jack Sparrow - 8
Will Turner - 7
Captain Barbossa - 6
Tia Dalma - N/A
Davy Jones - N/A

Bambi - Ready to level up to 10
Flower - Ready to level up to 10

Christopher Robin - 3

Hiro - Ready to level up to 7
Baymax - 6
Yokai - Ready to level up to 8
Go Go - 7
Honey Lemon - 8
Fred - 7
Wasabi - 6

I have all other characters, and they're all maxed out.


----------



## Quellman

LeCras said:


> Just back from vacation, so I have a bit of catching up to do...
> 
> John Darling - 4
> Michael Darling - N/A
> 
> Elizabeth Swann - 7
> Jack Sparrow - 8
> Will Turner - 7
> Captain Barbossa - 6
> Tia Dalma - N/A
> Davy Jones - N/A
> 
> Bambi - Ready to level up to 10
> Flower - Ready to level up to 10
> 
> Christopher Robin - 3
> 
> Hiro - Ready to level up to 7
> Baymax - 6
> Yokai - Ready to level up to 8
> Go Go - 7
> Honey Lemon - 8
> Fred - 7
> Wasabi - 6
> 
> I have all other characters, and they're all maxed out.


 

You are killing it. I finally just hit the "Welcome Barbosa" button this morning. I probably should invest in the elixir attraction.  I am still chugging away at Michael, and my Big Hero Six are about the same.  Bambi is grinding for 9 for me.


----------



## wingweaver84

Due to increasing frustration with my iPad mini and its inability to hold a charge(the thing is 4 years old now),it seems that I will likely soon have to make the Windows version my main way of playing the game. Which sucks because I am FAR behind in it(like,starting the PotC storyline far behind),and the only event characters I have are Beast,Rabbit and Doc. The plus side of this is that I have about 180 gems and haven't spent any. But all that work I put into the iOS version...


----------



## PrincessP

What did the pop up say on the daily reward screen today?  I clicked on my reward, but a pop up screen came up as I did so. It said something then a “got it” button I think. ???  It registered me clicking that “got it” instead of my reward. 

Thanks.


----------



## ZellyB

PrincessP said:


> What did the pop up say on the daily reward screen today?  I clicked on my reward, but a pop up screen came up as I did so. It said something then a “got it” button I think. ???  It registered me clicking that “got it” instead of my reward.
> 
> Thanks.



Just that they had to update their privacy policy based on some new regulation.  You could click a link to read the policy or just say Got It and move on.  But then I still got the reward calendar and my reward.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I currently have just over 45000 of Merlins potions to use and want to buy a few rides. What would everyone recommend? I was thinking of Primeval Whirl and Jumpin' Jellyfish as they both give trophies which will come in handy for future events. Are any of the other rides useful? Thank you.


----------



## MickeySkywalker

Here's my update

John Darling level  4
Michael need 15 more bears
Elizabeth Swan  8
Jack Sparrow  8
Will Turner  9
Captain Barbosa  6
Davy Jones   4
Tia  need 20 lockets
Chris Robin  4
Hiro  8
Baymax  6
Yokai  8
Gogo  7
Honey  8
Fred  7
Wasabi  7

Has anyone welcomed Tia, does she unlock Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## PrincessP

ZellyB said:


> Just that they had to update their privacy policy based on some new regulation.  You could click a link to read the policy or just say Got It and move on.  But then I still got the reward calendar and my reward.



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessP

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I currently have just over 45000 of Merlins potions to use and want to buy a few rides. What would everyone recommend? I was thinking of Primeval Whirl and Jumpin' Jellyfish as they both give trophies which will come in handy for future events. Are any of the other rides useful? Thank you.



I agree with the two you listed. Jolly Roger also gets trophies and helps with Peter Pan line if you don’t have that one yet.


----------



## PrincessP

wingweaver84 said:


> Due to increasing frustration with my iPad mini and its inability to hold a charge(the thing is 4 years old now),it seems that I will likely soon have to make the Windows version my main way of playing the game. Which sucks because I am FAR behind in it(like,starting the PotC storyline far behind),and the only event characters I have are Beast,Rabbit and Doc. The plus side of this is that I have about 180 gems and haven't spent any. But all that work I put into the iOS version...



If you have plans to get a replacement “i” device, you could transfer your game to the new device. Sorry you are faced with possibly losing all the hours you put into the iOS version.


----------



## mikegood2

*After 853 days of playing this game, I accomplished my greatest feat today!*

So far today I have successfully clicked on Tinker Bell, and not the castle, every time I’ve collecting her 1 hour trophies job.   I really wish I took video of it, because I’m sure most of you don’t believe it is possible to do, but it is! That said, I should give everyone the do not try this at home disclaimer!


----------



## McCoy

mikegood2 said:


> *After 853 days of playing this game, I accomplished my greatest feat today!*
> 
> So far today I have successfully clicked on Tinker Bell, and not the castle, every time I’ve collecting her 1 hour trophies job.   I really wish I took video of it, because I’m sure most of you don’t believe it is possible to do, but it is! That said, I should give everyone the do not try this at home disclaimer!


The day isn't over yet.   Best wishes over the next ~9 hours, hope you get the perfect day


----------



## wingweaver84

PrincessP said:


> If you have plans to get a replacement “i” device, you could transfer your game to the new device. Sorry you are faced with possibly losing all the hours you put into the iOS version.



Can't afford a new tablet at the moment,sadly;I guess I should just be lucky that a)I can play it on the computer in the first place and b)the Tower Challenges have been a godsend in getting missing characters. Plus it gives me a chance to strategize how I want the park.


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> The day isn't over yet.   Best wishes over the next ~9 hours, hope you get the perfect day



*NOOOOOO*, You jinxed me!!!  

Atleast it was a good run


----------



## KimRonRufus

mikegood2 said:


> *After 853 days of playing this game, I accomplished my greatest feat today!*
> 
> So far today I have successfully clicked on Tinker Bell, and not the castle, every time I’ve collecting her 1 hour trophies job.   I really wish I took video of it, because I’m sure most of you don’t believe it is possible to do, but it is! That said, I should give everyone the do not try this at home disclaimer!


I've gotten pretty good at it, myself. I only hit that castle, like, twice a day or so. That makes me an expert, right? It's all in the timing!


----------



## PrincessS121212

wingweaver84 said:


> Can't afford a new tablet at the moment,sadly;I guess I should just be lucky that a)I can play it on the computer in the first place and b)the Tower Challenges have been a godsend in getting missing characters. Plus it gives me a chance to strategize how I want the park.


Bummer. How about an iphone or a family member's i- device to save a version of it until you can afford a new tablet?  I feel your pain- my samsung galaxy tab stopped supporting my game in the middle of the Bh6 event so I had to scramble to transfer it to a new phone.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I currently have just over 45000 of Merlins potions to use and want to buy a few rides. What would everyone recommend? I was thinking of Primeval Whirl and Jumpin' Jellyfish as they both give trophies which will come in handy for future events. Are any of the other rides useful? Thank you.


Both of those are good.
Jolly Roger also gives trophies.  Not sure if it drops Peter Pan/hook/Wendy character tokens as all 3 are maxed out in my game.  It doesn't drop anything for John or Michael.
Davy Jone's Organ drops tokens for Tia Dalma.


----------



## PrincessS121212

MickeySkywalker said:


> Has anyone welcomed Tia, does she unlock Pirates of the Caribbean?



I haven't seen it mentioned on this board anywhere yet, so I don't think so.  Most people have been posting they are just working on lockets, so I'd check back over the next 3-4 days to see if anyone's welcomed her.


----------



## mikegood2

How are people doing on the Gold Strike mini Event?

I’m currently in second with 697, which I’m really happy with especially since I refuse to collect when I’m sleeping. I’m 94 above #3 so I have a decent shot at top 3. If not, which I'd be fine with, I’m 237 ahead of #10, so top 10 should happen.


----------



## wingweaver84

PrincessS121212 said:


> Bummer. How about an iphone or a family member's i- device to save a version of it until you can afford a new tablet?  I feel your pain- my samsung galaxy tab stopped supporting my game in the middle of the Bh6 event so I had to scramble to transfer it to a new phone.



Can't do that either.(I use a Blackberry),and I'm the only one using iOS. If I do replace my tablet in the future,it sure won't be an Apple product.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> *After 853 days of playing this game, I accomplished my greatest feat today!*
> 
> So far today I have successfully clicked on Tinker Bell, and not the castle, every time I’ve collecting her 1 hour trophies job.   I really wish I took video of it, because I’m sure most of you don’t believe it is possible to do, but it is! That said, I should give everyone the do not try this at home disclaimer!


Oh my gosh! I hate when this happens, I feel like they should come up with something to be able to fix that!


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> How are people doing on the Gold Strike mini Event?
> 
> I’m currently in second with 697, which I’m really happy with especially since I refuse to collect when I’m sleeping. I’m 94 above #3 so I have a decent shot at top 3. If not, which I'd be fine with, I’m 237 ahead of #10, so top 10 should happen.


I only play when I feel like it and I accidentally started right when the mini event started. But on mine, when I click on the mini event tab, it says I have 192 in the rewards section and then on the leaderboard section, it says I have 27 ranked at 871...so, that doesn't add up because I know I collected way more than 27.


----------



## LeCras

I did better than expected in the Gold Strike - finished 8th without too much effort (certainly no waking up overnight - I had enough broken sleep when DD was a baby thank you very much). Pleased with the 20 gems!


----------



## JamesGarvey

It’s weird and lazy (but not surprising) to me that the game isn’t interchangeable on device types. It’s clearly capable of being backed up via cloud service, so the making proprietary seems a massive mistake. Various mobile games can be moved from one to the other freely, there no reasonable technical excuse this one can’t also be.


----------



## wingweaver84

JamesGarvey said:


> It’s weird and lazy (but not surprising) to me that the game isn’t interchangeable on device types. It’s clearly capable of being backed up via cloud service, so the making proprietary seems a massive mistake. Various mobile games can be moved from one to the other freely, there no reasonable technical excuse this one can’t also be.



I know,and it's stupid!


----------



## JamesGarvey

What looks like a little mermaid teaser video posted to the Facebook page page.


----------



## wingweaver84

JamesGarvey said:


> What looks like a little mermaid teaser video posted to the Facebook page page.



There's also speculation that it's related to Davy Jones' treasure(whatever that is). It would make more sense to add TLM next year when the 30th anniversary rolls around,but that's beyond my control.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Well, I upgraded from an apple device.


JamesGarvey said:


> It’s weird and lazy (but not surprising) to me that the game isn’t interchangeable on device types. It’s clearly capable of being backed up via cloud service, so the making proprietary seems a massive mistake. Various mobile games can be moved from one to the other freely, there no reasonable technical excuse this one can’t also be.


Well, a couple months ago I switched from an apple device to Android. I just downloaded the game on my new phone and signed in by connecting to my Facebook account, which I had previously saved it to while it was still on Apple, which is key. My game and progress was still there, saved by Facebook, from BEFORE I switched devices. Is that helpful to you?


----------



## wingweaver84

KimRonRufus said:


> Well, I upgraded from an apple device.
> 
> Well, a couple months ago I switched from an apple device to Android. I just downloaded the game on my new phone and signed in by connecting to my Facebook account, which I had previously saved it to while it was still on Apple, which is key. My game and progress was still there, saved by Facebook, from BEFORE I switched devices. Is that helpful to you?



The data can be shared between Android and Apple and I think Android and Windows,but it can't be shared between Apple and Windows.


----------



## Saphira

Hi everybody!
I just started playing this game Tuesday and love it. I really missed playing Enchanted Tales so I thought I'd give this a try  

I just have a question about Aladdin and his friends: are they always ONLY going to be available thru chests or am I going to be able to get them just by playing?


----------



## wingweaver84

Saphira said:


> Hi everybody!
> I just started playing this game Tuesday and love it. I really missed playing Enchanted Tales so I thought I'd give this a try
> 
> I just have a question about Aladdin and his friends: are they always ONLY going to be available thru chests or am I going to be able to get them just by playing?



They're only available through the legendary chests.


----------



## supernova

Saphira said:


> Hi everybody!
> I just started playing this game Tuesday and love it. I really missed playing Enchanted Tales so I thought I'd give this a try
> 
> I just have a question about Aladdin and his friends: are they always ONLY going to be available thru chests or am I going to be able to get them just by playing?


Any content that previously part of an event will only be through chests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So see a new mini event with collecting blue crabs with top 100 places getting the goofy pirate costume ...

But I was going to delay starting as will be busy over next few days (actually on our way to Walt Disney World) so wasn’t sure how it works .... is it just tap on them or do you need to capture them?  I noticed Elizabeth Swan now has a task that gets a blue net that I thought might be needed to capture them or something


----------



## ZellyB

TheMaxRebo said:


> So see a new mini event with collecting blue crabs with top 100 places getting the goofy pirate costume ...
> 
> But I was going to delay starting as will be busy over next few days (actually on our way to Walt Disney World) so wasn’t sure how it works .... is it just tap on them or do you need to capture them?  I noticed Elizabeth Swan now has a task that gets a blue net that I thought might be needed to capture them or something



You have to capture them.  So it's the 2 pincer type things and 2 nets needed to capture one crab.  I don't think I'm going to bother with it.


----------



## Saphira

So, this new mini event....

Is it easier for those more advanced in the game? I can only get Micky to "Dance a Jig" to get a net (each try is 4 hours long)... Should I even bother to try to play this mini game? Sorry, this is the first one for me!

Thanks!

**Update - I am going to skip this event (even though I am very OCD with games like these) but I only have the option of two tasks for the pincher and only one 4-hour task to get a net. Not worth it for me, I am better off just leveling up my characters and unlocking Sarge and Bo Beep


----------



## Quellman

I'd rather skip the event and continue leveling characters.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Anyone know the number and/or refresh rate?  I looked around my park and only found 3 crabs scurrying around.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Sazzafraz said:


> Anyone know the number and/or refresh rate?  I looked around my park and only found 3 crabs scurrying around.



The problem is that you have to gather 2 blue stone things as well as 2 nets to gather the craps, so it doesn't matter what the refresh rate is, at least in my opinion.  I'm just going to play the best I can.  The rewards are good, so I'm just working toward them and if I get Goofy's pirate costume, great, if not, that's fine too.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone!!! Just came back from vacation.  Wanted to take a little break from the world before school started...so I went camping.  Can't say that I'm loving this new tapper.  I don't have Davy Jones so my ratio of crystals to nets is off.  I have all the other pirate costumes (except Jack) and I'd really like this one too, but sheesh, this is going to be a chore.  Wish I had waited to start on a simpler leaderboard, I'm currently 163 and that's not gonna get Goofy some new pirate duds for Halloween.

In other news, Michael will be in my world in about 8 hours.  Yippee!!!  He's pretty cute.
I still need 51 lockets and 10 ears for Tia Dalma.

Anyone notice that the animation for Christopher Robin is a little scary?  He's got a toothy grin sometimes and it creeps me out!!!!  Glad he's part of the group...but...really look at him as he levels up and has dialogue...creepy.....


----------



## xthebowdenx

Um.... how in the **** are there people in my leaderboard with 15?!? I’m 247 on my board. This is the first thing in 2+ years that I can finally say is total crap.


----------



## McCoy

I find it annoying that the nets are now a drop item for Davy Jones for the two-hour task of his that also collects Tia's heart lockets.


----------



## Somnam

xthebowdenx said:


> Um.... how in the **** are there people in my leaderboard with 15?!? I’m 247 on my board. This is the first thing in 2+ years that I can finally say is total crap.


I think everyone started with 6, then 6 more spawned four hours later. Max everyone should be on right now is 12, so those people are clearly cheating.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> The problem is that you have to gather 2 blue stone things as well as 2 nets to gather the *craps*, so it doesn't matter what the refresh rate is, at least in my opinion.  I'm just going to play the best I can.  The rewards are good, so I'm just working toward them and if I get Goofy's pirate costume, great, if not, that's fine too.
> 
> Good luck to you.





Not sure if the word I bolded was intentional, but it is very appropriate!  If it wasn’t intentional it makes it even better.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Just came back from vacation.  Wanted to take a little break from the world before school started...so I went camping.  Can't say that I'm loving this new tapper.  I don't have Davy Jones so my ratio of crystals to nets is off.  I have all the other pirate costumes (except Jack) and I'd really like this one too, but sheesh, this is going to be a chore.  Wish I had waited to start on a simpler leaderboard, I'm currently 163 and that's not gonna get Goofy some new pirate duds for Halloween.
> 
> In other news, Michael will be in my world in about 8 hours.  Yippee!!!  He's pretty cute.
> I still need 51 lockets and 10 ears for Tia Dalma.
> 
> Anyone notice that the animation for Christopher Robin is a little scary?  He's got a toothy grin sometimes and it creeps me out!!!!  Glad he's part of the group...but...really look at him as he levels up and has dialogue...creepy.....



Glad you had a vacation you enjoyed,  Be prepared for an onslaught of DMK crazy!  I am predicting a livestream next week and the even the week after.  I"m not loving the new tapper either.  Honestly I don't even care about goofy's pirate costume and I don't have enough exile to help get Minnie's pirate costume to assist with the tapper event itself.  I'm hoping the new event is simple.

I never noticed the grin for Christopher Robin.  I will keep an eye out for it.



xthebowdenx said:


> Um.... how in the **** are there people in my leaderboard with 15?!? I’m 247 on my board. This is the first thing in 2+ years that I can finally say is total crap.



I think it's gems.  I think people are concerned they won't have enough to do it so they use gems to spend through the event itself.  Me, I'm just going at a normal pace and hopefully I gain all the rewards along the way, chests and gems are good with me.  Good luck to you.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> Not sure if the word I bolded was intentional, but it is very appropriate!  If it wasn’t intentional it makes it even better.



Hahaha!  I'm terrible at spelling sometimes and of course word didn't catch what is an actual word.  Should be crabs.  You can tell what I think of this mini tapper event.


----------



## Somnam

AJGolden1013 said:


> Glad you had a vacation you enjoyed,  Be prepared for an onslaught of DMK crazy!  I am predicting a livestream next week and the even the week after.  I"m not loving the new tapper either.  Honestly I don't even care about goofy's pirate costume and I don't have enough exile to help get Minnie's pirate costume to assist with the tapper event itself.  I'm hoping the new event is simple.
> 
> I never noticed the grin for Christopher Robin.  I will keep an eye out for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gems.  I think people are concerned they won't have enough to do it so they use gems to spend through the event itself.  Me, I'm just going at a normal pace and hopefully I gain all the rewards along the way, chests and gems are good with me.  Good luck to you.


Can’t be gems, 6 spawn every 4 hours and event only been running under 5 hours. Everyone should be at 12 unless there’s a way to gem the crystal beetles to spawn quicker?


----------



## mikegood2

Somnam said:


> I think everyone started with 6, then 6 more spawned four hours later. Max everyone should be on right now is 12, so those people are clearly cheating.


Actually, that’s not accurate, because this mini event isn’t really a tapper. You need to collected 2 gem lures and 2 nets, just so you can send on one of 3 characters to collect a crap. Now it does look like some players started with any leftovers they might have had from the games last crapfest, so that might have helped them some, but no, 16 shouldn’t be possible,

Yeah, they basically took the worst part of events and made it into a mini event. Luckily I’m really not intested in costumes anyways so I’m really not gonna put much effort in it.


----------



## Somnam

Doesnt matter how many nets or lures they had, 6 beetles spawn at a time and then we have to wait for 4 hours until 6 more spawn. You can’t use nets and lures if there no beetles in the kingdom.


----------



## Windwaker4444

McCoy said:


> I find it annoying that the nets are now a drop item for Davy Jones for the two-hour task of his that also collects Tia's heart lockets.


That's messed up. I don't have him yet so I haven't seen the token crossover.  Think of it this way,  it''s just the super annoying cherry on top of an already annoying event.  But you must persevere or risk Goofy not fitting in with the new pirate clan.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Glad you had a vacation you enjoyed,  Be prepared for an onslaught of DMK crazy!  I am predicting a livestream next week and the even the week after.  I"m not loving the new tapper either.  Honestly I don't even care about goofy's pirate costume and I don't have enough exile to help get Minnie's pirate costume to assist with the tapper event itself.  I'm hoping the new event is simple.
> 
> I never noticed the grin for Christopher Robin.  I will keep an eye out for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gems.  I think people are concerned they won't have enough to do it so they use gems to spend through the event itself.  Me, I'm just going at a normal pace and hopefully I gain all the rewards along the way, chests and gems are good with me.  Good luck to you.


If you use your livestream crystal ball anytime soon, let me know what theme you are predicting.  Ever since Pooh, I've been white knuckling the events.  Still have random Stitch flashbacks!!!


----------



## Wdw1015

I had 10 nets left over from the last time apparently these things were around and 1 blue gem thing. I collected another gem form goofy with plans of stockpiling them before sending anyone out the capture them. But it only lets me have 2 blue gems at a time. Not that I was thrilled with this in the first place but now if they are only allowing 2 to be held, I’m out.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Wdw1015 said:


> I had 10 nets left over from the last time apparently these things were around and 1 blue gem thing. I collected another gem form goofy with plans of stockpiling them before sending anyone out the capture them. But it only lets me have 2 blue gems at a time. Not that I was thrilled with this in the first place but now if they are only allowing 2 to be held, I’m out.



I was wondering how I ended up with 4 nets and I hadn't done anything.  Thank you for the reminder about the last time we did this tapper.


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> I was wondering how I ended up with 4 nets and I hadn't done anything.  Thank you for the reminder about the last time we did this tapper.



Keep in mind that for the mini event both Cracken and Sea Serpent Swing can earn you the two drops for the event.

Have fun!


----------



## Chrisvee

I won Davy Jones in a platinum chest!


----------



## Disney_Alli

Well the good news for me is that I am currently welcoming Michael Darling now that I finished welcoming Captain Barbossa this afternoon... Guess I'll soon be collecting for Tia Dalma like everyone else.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone notice that the animation for Christopher Robin is a little scary?  He's got a toothy grin sometimes and it creeps me out!!!!  Glad he's part of the group...but...really look at him as he levels up and has dialogue...creepy.....



Yes, it is creepy.  And with him holding the red balloon, I figure the animator was channeling the creepy clown from IT.


----------



## PrincessS121212

McCoy said:


> I find it annoying that the nets are now a drop item for Davy Jones for the two-hour task of his that also collects Tia's heart lockets.


That is annoying.  
I saw that Minnie in per pirate costume can help collect the blue crystals, and I was one pirate fabric away from Minnie's costume.  Needed a junk item worth 500 elixir to get that last piece of fabric, so I splurged 50 gems on a platinum chest because it always gives me junk.  Boy was I surprised to get Davy Jones instead!

Icing on the cake was getting junk concession stand I already had 3 of in my silver chest which I was able to trade in for the last pirate fabric so now I've got the full cast available to work on these silly crabs!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am playing squish squash again.  I am determined to put it all close together to have it just so.  I know things will change once another update rolls out, but I am convinced that I can squash it all together and have a few plots of land open.  I only have one of each concession stand and I don't have them all, but a fair few.    I suspect I will have dreams about moving or reorganizing, etc.  I"ll try to remember to post pictures and let's hope I get it all squashed together nicely, 

Edit:  it was not achievable.  I tried......


----------



## Somnam

A clue just popped up in my game with some coins and letters above them. Someone on reddit has already deciphered it and apparently it reads out ‘get your fins there is no time to flounder’. Little Mermaid is (very probably) coming!!
If it is, then who do we think the characters will be? I imagine Ariel will be on legs but have some tasks/animations that turn her back into a mermaid so she can bathe in the pools around the kingdom. Still think Flounder will be part of an attraction like Jungle Books Kaa was, as it’d look a bit silly having him float through the air imo. Triton could ride a magical wave conjured with his trident.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I got a pop up in the game, coins and letters, G, I, and O  Then it said go to facebook for more and when I went, there was nothing there.  Kind of sad that someone already figured it out.  I'm going to pretend I did not see that and see if I can work it out, already knowing what it is.  I do love the little mermaid though, so it is exciting that it is on it's way.  Maybe I'll be able to get my list of need-to-upgrade lowered before it comes out?  We'll see.


----------



## supernova

Got tired of the "Storage Full" message popping up every time I'd get a surprise chest from clearing a task check mark.  I had two platinum and one gold chest sitting on pedestals, leaving only three slots available.  Heck, sometimes I wake up in the morning and there are four chests hidden in my parks.  So I decided to cut my losses and open the three.  First platinum chest gave me the stupid skating rink.  Too big and now too late... all Bambi characters are maxed out.  So I received a new 24-hour Thumper task, which I just finished and that seems to be the end of Bambi.  Second chest gave me Davy Jones, so I do believe my next stop is going to be Atlantic City with the lucky roll I've been on lately.  Here is where my remaining characters stand:

Michael - 1 ear hat away from 4
John - currently leveling to 7
Elizabeth Swan - ready for 9
Jack Sparrow - at 9
Will Turner - ready for 10
Barbossa - 2 ear hats away from 7
Tia Dalma - 6 lockets away from welcoming
Davy Jones - at 2
Christopher Robin - at 4
Hiro - at 8
Baymax - at 6
Yokai - at 8
Go Go - at 8
Honey Lemon - at 9
Fred - at 8
Wasabi - at 7

Puzzled as to why I'm getting pirate flags as a top reward in silver chests, when they are common items for both characters and in bronze chests.

With so many pirate characters to level up, this is an inopportune time for this mini tapper event to occur.  Plus, Davy Jones' first task is a 12-hour one, so I won't be doing that until the tapper event is complete.

However, since the tapper event is for this illusive Goofy costume, I decided to pull the trigger on Minnie's pirate costume since I had all of the tokens.  Spent the 16,000 elixir and now I'm down to 43,143.  I'm currently #3 on my leaderboard with 16 crabs.

All of the leveling up of characters hasn't hurt my magic much, fortunately.  I'm at 20,070,271.

ALSO... with the skating rink, I now have all but the Pirates of the Caribbean ride.  Everything is out, along with one of nearly every concession stand.  Still have the latest plot of land fully clear.  If I find the time (and drive), I'll start taking screenshots of my park, so you can see the confused-yet-complete layout.


----------



## mikegood2

*Congratulations!!!* (you jerk) 

I think Atlantic City or Vegas might be a smart move on your part!


----------



## mikegood2

*Michael Darling:* will be ready for level 2 today

*John Darling:* 6

*Elizabeth Swann:* 8 (ready for 9)
*Jack Sparrow:* 8
*Will Turner:* 8 (ready for 9)
*Captain Barbossa:* 7
*Tia Dalma:* need 15 lockets
*Davy Jones:* Doubt I will ever get and don’t care

*Bambi: *Ready for 10

*Christopher Robin:* 4

*Hiro: *8
*Baymax: *7
*Yakai: *8
*GoGo: *7 (ready for 8)
*Honey Lemon:* 7 (ready for 8)
*Fred: *7 (ready for 8)
*Wasabi: *7 (ready for 8)


----------



## Aces86

I just saw the Christopher Robin movie and it was so cute!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *Congratulations!!!* (you jerk)
> 
> I think Atlantic City or Vegas might be a smart move on your part!


I do believe that a walk along the Sunset Strip in Vegas would be another good way to catch crabs.


----------



## lmmatooki

JamesGarvey said:


> It’s weird and lazy (but not surprising) to me that the game isn’t interchangeable on device types. It’s clearly capable of being backed up via cloud service, so the making proprietary seems a massive mistake. Various mobile games can be moved from one to the other freely, there no reasonable technical excuse this one can’t also be.


I keep wishing I could play my game from my iphone on my macbook pro


----------



## pooh'smate

lmmatooki said:


> I keep wishing I could play my game from my iphone on my macbook pro



I would love that


----------



## wingweaver84

Man,the hype train is strong with the fandom today. Everyone's convinced the next event is for The Little Mermaid even though there's been NOTHING to indicate it as such. I think if it had anything to do with it,the teaser would be a bit more obvious(like shells,starfish,maybe a dinglehopper). I even saw someone comment that they saw part of Ursula's body,but I watched that clip multiple times and saw nothing.


----------



## mikegood2

Anyone else find those Crabs, or as @Windwaker4444 likes to call them craps , really hard to find? I think they might be the hardest to find”tapper” item I’ve ever found in the game! I’ve had to looks thru my kingdom multiple times because they are so small, blend in with to many backgrounds and/or hide behind buildings.


----------



## hopemax

It's really hard to play when you are at Disney all day.  BUT!  I finally got all the stupid flutes! Peter Pan is leveling up to 10 in my Windows game, and so I never have to get a flute again.

I don't think I'm going to start the crab event until like tomorrow.


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> It's really hard to play when you are at Disney all day.  BUT!  I finally got all the stupid flutes! Peter Pan is leveling up to 10 in my Windows game, and so I never have to get a flute again.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to start the crab event until like tomorrow.


Congrats on Peter Pan, don’t worry too much about the crab event. It’s not worth it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else find those Crabs, or as @Windwaker4444 likes to call them craps , really hard to find? I think they might be the hardest to find”tapper” item I’ve ever found in the game! I’ve had to looks thru my kingdom multiple times because they are so small, blend in with to many backgrounds and/or hide behind buildings.


Wish they would have put a crab button on the side that would shoot you over to them like they do in events.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Really really excited about Little Mermaid!!!  I can check that one off my DMK wishlist.   If the interns do Hercules next, with a decent Hades boss battle, I might just toast the interns!!


----------



## wnwardii

Sometime yesterday, I had something pop up during the game that was a teaser with three different letters and the ocean-like picture we have been seeing.  I believe the letters were g, n and o.  I am not certain about g and n, but I know that the last letter displayed was o.  This leads me to believe that the next story is with Finding Nemo and not Little Mermaid.  Not quite sure how this could be accomplished.  It is not like we can have most of the Finding Nemo characters just roaming around.


----------



## supernova

It seems that I have needed 6 Tia lockets for the better part of a week and then I got 4 yesterday and the final two overnight.  Now I am pirate flag poor.  After starting Elizabeth Swan to level 9, I now need flags to welcome Tia, and to level up Davy Jones, Tia, Will, and Barbossa.  I need 143 flags in all.


----------



## wingweaver84

wnwardii said:


> Sometime yesterday, I had something pop up during the game that was a teaser with three different letters and the ocean-like picture we have been seeing.  I believe the letters were g, n and o.  I am not certain about g and n, but I know that the last letter displayed was o.  This leads me to believe that the next story is with Finding Nemo and not Little Mermaid.  Not quite sure how this could be accomplished.  It is not like we can have most of the Finding Nemo characters just roaming around.



It was actually I G O.


----------



## 10CJ

I finally collected my 5th crab and I think it gave me a chest instead of the 5 gems. I was not paying close attention but that is annoying.

This mini event is slow going for me. I did not have a stock pile of items like others seemed to have to start.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Lots of thoughts...

1.  My desire for getting Pirate Goofy is starting to falter a bit.  I can't seem to find a way to maximize my crab collecting time and I don't have Davy Jones.  Seems like I'm always waiting an hour plus for Mickey or Jack to finish their respective tasks.  I seem to be hovering around 85 on the leaderboard.  Can't really make any progress and I've been checking in every 1-2 hours.  Getting a little tedious with no real sign of advancement.  
2.  How could the interns do Little Nemo or Little Mermaid with so many underwater characters in either movie?  I really hope they don't release Flounder with a water bubble around his head!  Still hoping it's Little Mermaid though.
3.  Not sure if this was the best plan, but I leveled up all the characters to the point that they could collect for Tia.  I focused on  leveling  up Barbossa, Christopher Robin and John to be able to collect tokens for her.  Here's hoping it pays off and it wasn't a waste of time.  I still need 45 lockets and 5 hats.  But I figure I would level them up eventually anyways.
4.  All in all, it's been pretty fun again working on multiple characters and having the land to put everything out.  Now if only I could figure out a crab strategy.  If anyone has one, please share!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

10CJ said:


> I finally collected my 5th crab and I think it gave me a chest instead of the 5 gems. I was not paying close attention but that is annoying.
> 
> This mini event is slow going for me. I did not have a stock pile of items like others seemed to have to start.


You have to collect 10 crabs for the gems.  But on the bright side....you are half way there!!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Lots of thoughts...
> 
> 1.  My desire for getting Pirate Goofy is starting to falter a bit.  I can't seem to find a way to maximize my crab collecting time and I don't have Davy Jones.  Seems like I'm always waiting an hour plus for Mickey or Jack to finish their respective tasks.  I seem to be hovering around 85 on the leaderboard.  Can't really make any progress and I've been checking in every 1-2 hours.  Getting a little tedious with no real sign of advancement.
> 2.  How could the interns do Little Nemo or Little Mermaid with so many underwater characters in either movie?  I really hope they don't release Flounder with a water bubble around his head!  Still hoping it's Little Mermaid though.
> 3.  Not sure if this was the best plan, but I leveled up all the characters to the point that they could collect for Tia.  I focused on  leveling  up Barbossa, Christopher Robin and John to be able to collect tokens for her.  Here's hoping it pays off and it wasn't a waste of time.  I still need 45 lockets and 5 hats.  But I figure I would level them up eventually anyways.
> 4.  All in all, it's been pretty fun again working on multiple characters and having the land to put everything out.  Now if only I could figure out a crab strategy.  If anyone has one, please share!!



1. I agree!!!!  It's not worth the aggravation at this point for the goofy costume.  I'm simply just doing the best I can and whatever happens, is fine.  I'm not getting the costume, I know that.  I might get a few chests out of the deal, but that's likely all.
2. It DEFINITELY is the Little Mermaid.  I don't know how they are going to put the water characters in, like Flounder and Ursula, or even Ariel with her tail, but DMK confirmed that it IS Little Mermaid.
3. Sounds as good a plan as any!  Good for you!
4.  AGREED AGREED AGREED.  I have enjoyed being able to level up characters and work on multiple characters again.  In true confession though, I'm stressing about getting some characters finished in time before the new ones come in.  They aren't giving us enough of a break in between events I feel like.  Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## 10CJ

Windwaker4444 said:


> You have to collect 10 crabs for the gems.  But on the bright side....you are half way there!!!



well then that makes sense. not sure why I thought i saw it as 5. thanks.


----------



## Windwaker4444

@AJGolden1013  I'm taking a page out of your list obsession.  Here is where I am:

Bambi  lv 9
Michael  lv 2
John  lv 6
Will ready for 8
Elizabeth ready for 8
Jack ready for 6
Barbossa  lv 6
Jack Jack  ready for 9
Christopher Robin lv 5
Hiro ready for 7
Baymax lv 6
Yokai  lv 8
Go Go lv 7
Honey Lemon  lv 8
Fred  lv 8
Wasabi  lv 6

I'm waiting on leveling up all POTC characters until I get Tia so I won't have any token conflicts.  Although, I'm taking a small crab break for 3 more days.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm waiting on leveling up all POTC characters until I get Tia so I won't have any token conflicts.  Although, I'm taking a small crab break for 3 more days.


And now as if I needed more pressure, Will is now ready for 10.  I think I need something close to 200 flags right now.  Only 6 away from Tia, at least.  Then I have 24 hours until she is welcomed, so I can collect during that period.


----------



## AJGolden1013

@Windwaker4444 I like this game, so here's mine:

John Darling - collecting for 6
Michael Darling - collecting for 4
Elizabeth Swann - ready for 9 <--- on hold till after the crab event
Jack Sparrow - ready for 9 <--- on hold till after the crab event
Will Turner - ready for 9 <--- on hold till after the crab event
Captain Barbossa - collecting for 6 <--- on hold till after the crab event
Tia Dalma - need 20 lockets, and 19 ears
Davy Jones ready for 6 <--- on hold till after the crab event, I don't think I'm making 35 crabs total, but I'm still gonna try.  I'm at 12 now
Bambi - collecting for 10
Flower - collecting for 10
Jack-Jack collecting for 9
Christopher Robin - collecting for 4
Hiro - ready for 8
Baymax - collecting for 7
Yokai - collecting for 8
Go Go - collecting for 8
Honey Lemon - ready for 8
Fred - collecting for 8
Wasabi - collecting for 7

I"m guessing we should be prepared to collect 7 more characters for the Little Mermaid event, as 7 seems to be a popular character set number, but I can't figure who the 7 would be.  Maybe Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, Ursula and King Triton?  If they make things small enough or rectangular shaped, I'll be able to keep an entire plot of land open still, while I know isn't possible, but I will still wish it,


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I"m guessing we should be prepared to collect 7 more characters for the Little Mermaid event, as 7 seems to be a popular character set number, but I can't figure who the 7 would be.  Maybe Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, Ursula and King Triton?  If they make things small enough or rectangular shaped, I'll be able to keep an entire plot of land open still, while I know isn't possible, but I will still wish it, :)



Outside of Max, that's pretty much the entire cast.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> Outside of Max, that's pretty much the entire cast.


Oh my gosh, I forgot about Max!  On national Dog Day no less!  Shame on me!  Maybe during a tower challenge, they'll give us Nana from Peter Pan.  I liked her her and there is a task for Michael that says playing with Nana, so maybe....  and then maybe Max too.


----------



## supernova

Well, it seems that I have some welcoming and leveling up to do...


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> View attachment 346362 Well, it seems that I have some welcoming and leveling up to do...



NICE!


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> View attachment 346362 Well, it seems that I have some welcoming and leveling up to do...



Well done!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> View attachment 346362 Well, it seems that I have some welcoming and leveling up to do...


Very very nice.  You can take the crown.  Let us know if you get the Pirates attraction after welcoming Tia.  Can you send Davy Jones to my kingdom?  He can't seem to find his way here.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Very very nice.  You can take the crown.  Let us know if you get the Pirates attraction after welcoming Tia.  Can you send Davy Jones to my kingdom?  He can't seem to find his way here.



There’s another attraction for pirates? How did I miss that information?


----------



## wingweaver84

Current progress:

Mickey-currently leveling up,didn't look at his level,but he'll be done in 2 hours
Goofy-level 4
Daisy-level 2,need to level her for a quest
Jessie-level 4
Woody-level 4
Buzz-level 4
Bo Peep-level 3
Hamm-level 1
Sarge-level 2
Cinderella-level 3
Charming-level 4
Tinker Bell-level 3
Will-level 1;just finished building Tortuga Tavern so he's on that quest

On the quests to welcome Mike and the Fairy Godmother

As much as it pains me,I think I'm going to have to abandon my iOS game. At least this gave me the chance to start anew on a device that's _not _going to end up wearing out on me like the iPad did(4 years I had that thing!);I haven't spent a gem since starting(currently at 197)and I have no plans to buy chests.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> It seems that I have needed 6 Tia lockets for the better part of a week and then I got 4 yesterday and the final two overnight.  Now I am pirate flag poor.  After starting Elizabeth Swan to level 9, I now need flags to welcome Tia, and to level up Davy Jones, Tia, Will, and Barbossa.  I need 143 flags in all.


 
143 flags ? That's less than it takes to move baymax from level 3 to 4.    /sarcasm    , just kidding. or not. But maybe.


----------



## JamesGarvey

wingweaver84 said:


> Man,the hype train is strong with the fandom today. Everyone's convinced the next event is for The Little Mermaid even though there's been NOTHING to indicate it as such. I think if it had anything to do with it,the teaser would be a bit more obvious(like shells,starfish,maybe a dinglehopper). I even saw someone comment that they saw part of Ursula's body,but I watched that clip multiple times and saw nothing.



Would you care to revise your statement?


----------



## xthebowdenx

Got my platinum chest from collecting 35 crabs. No Davy Jones. This makes 8-10 that I’ve opened with no luck.


----------



## wingweaver84

JamesGarvey said:


> Would you care to revise your statement?
> 
> 
> View attachment 346445



Seeing as I just watched it a few minutes ago,I guess I'm kind of forced to,if only in the futile hopes that people will stop crying out for it.


----------



## luther10

So after welcoming Tia (takes 24 hours), she has a 4hr quest, followed by Barossa's 24hr quest looking for Jacks ship.  I wonder if that corner of Adventureland along with the ship will finally be revealed after this or not...
Also, no Pirates of Caribbean ride yet...


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> There’s another attraction for pirates? How did I miss that information?


It's the only attraction remaining on that tab.


----------



## supernova

My current game strategy:
1) Pirates are all busy collecting flags
2) Mickey, Minnie, Donald, and Goofy are all working on items for the crabs
3) Big Hero 6 characters are all bouncing between a full round of microbot collecting and then a full round of 2-hour tasks

By the time Tia is in my park at 9:30 this evening, she will be ready to move to Level 2.  Then Davy Jones to 3, then Christopher Robin to 5, then Barbossa to 7, and finally Baymax to 7.  After that, it'll be back to collecting more pirate flags to get Will to 10.  I should have enough microbots to level up another character soon, but I think I am missing just a handful of tokens for one or two of the characters.  Going to be a busy next few hours at my park.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Got my platinum chest from collecting 35 crabs. No Davy Jones. This makes 8-10 that I’ve opened with no luck.


Received mine this morning too.  My trouble is that there's nothing left to get from them.  We get another one tomorrow on the calendar, and then in 7 more days of collecting on our calendar.  I'd at least prefer a concession stand over the sundial I won today.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> 143 flags ? That's less than it takes to move baymax from level 3 to 4.    /sarcasm    , just kidding. or not. But maybe.


To level up my full lot of BH6 characters from where they are, I need exactly 550 microbots!  If you're not there yet, be warned -- it takes 100 to move from 9 to 10.  Sorry Honey Lemon... maybe by September.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Lots of thoughts...
> 2.  How could the interns do Little Nemo or Little Mermaid with so many underwater characters in either movie?  I really hope they don't release Flounder with a water bubble around his head!  Still hoping it's Little Mermaid though!



The only underwater characters they need to concern themselves with are Flounder and Triton and truthfully they could easily do this event without either of them.  Neither character did much to advance the story, and from what I remember (granted I haven't seen the movie in probably over 15 years), they are both only really relevant at the beginning and end of the film.  I can't see anyone balking if Sebastian and Ursula are crawling on land.


----------



## Somnam

To have this event without Flounder featured at all would be like Aladdin not including Abu. I can’t see him floating around in a bubble though, but I can see them doing what they did with Kaa and having him be part of an attraction, albeit slightly more animated. It’s not ideal but it’s a compromise.


----------



## mikegood2

Or when they opened up the portal to new land last month they could have designed some land that was under water or atleast water themed? Not only would that allow them to do Little Mermaid which should be starting soon (please not that soon!) but it would also allow them to do Finding Nemo in the future. Any of those characters that require water would stay in those plots of land and any LM/FN characters that don't could move around the entire kingdom.


----------



## tasmith1993

Livestream for the new content on Friday at 12.


----------



## lmmatooki

Still chugging along! Going to focus on the levels that take the longest before the live stream and then I will go from there!

*Toy Alien: *8
*Peter Pan: *6
*Wendy: *Ready for 8
*Michael Darling: *Working on welcoming (23/35 and 18/20)
*John Darling: *3
*Hook: *Ready for 8
*Elizabeth Swann: *Ready for 7
*Jack Sparrow: *Ready for 7
*Will Turner: *Ready for 7
*Captain Barbossa: *Ready for 4
*Tia Dalma: *Working on welcoming (15/65 and 4/55)
*Davy Jones: *Ready for 4
*Thumper: *Ready for 7
*Bambi: *5
*Flower: *Ready for 6
*Mowgli: *9
*Baloo: *Ready for 9
*Shere Khan: *Ready for 7
*Jack Jack: *7
*Christopher Robin: *2
*Winnie The Pooh: *9
*Lilo: *9
*Stitch: *Ready for 9
*Pleakley: *Ready for 9
*Hiro: *Ready for 6
*Baymax: *4
*Yokai: *5
*Go Go: *Ready for 6
*Honey Lemon: *Ready for 6
*Fred: *Ready for 6
*Wasabi: *Ready for 6


----------



## PrincessS121212

If the live stream is Friday, that means the event should probably be going live by Thursday the 6th?

Got a lot of work to do in the next week and a half!

John Darling - 5, 2 tokens away from 6
Michael Darling - 4 
Elizabeth Swann - 8, ready
Jack Sparrow - 8, ready
Will Turner - 8, ready
Captain Barbossa - 7
Tia Dalma - 7 heart lockets away from welcoming
Davy Jones - 2
Bambi - 9, 4 tokens from ready
Flower - 9, ready 
Jack-Jack - 9, ready
Hiro - 8
Baymax - 6
Yokai - 9
Go Go - 8
Honey Lemon - 9
Fred - 8
Wasabi - 6, 2 tokens away from 7
Christopher Robin -4 (are his items dropping really slow or is it just me?)

Hopefully I will have Bambi, Flower, and Jackjack finished off by the time the next event starts, and aiming to have all the BH6 characters moved up one level, but we'll see.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Don’t kill me but I AM FINALLY SO EXCITED FOR AN EVENT IT CAN COME AS FAST AS IT DARN WELL PLEASES


----------



## AJGolden1013

There is a poor child in my kingdom who is wanting to see Mickey play the trumpet but I won’t let them until the pirates event is up.  I need 13 more crabs and I can get the platinum chest.  Not gonna lie, kind of excited.  Also excited for the livestream and I might have some characters off the leveling list by the time it rolls around.


----------



## karmstr112

These constant events are wearing on me, I was much happier with the old pace. Since I don't have Davy, I won't be getting Goofy's costume; doubt I'll make the top 200 for the 5 gems. Instead I'm spending my time leveling up the characters I do have:

Davy Jones maybe someday a platinum chest will show up with him in it.
Tia Dalma 13 hearts to go to welcome her
Michael Darling at 2  
Christopher Robin at 3
Baymax at 5
Wasabi at 5 
Capt Barbossa at 6 
John Darling at 6
Fred at 7 waiting to level up
Yokai at 7 waiting to level up
Elizabeth Swann at 8 waiting to level up
Hiro at 8 waiting to level up
Jack Sparrow at 8    
GoGo leveling up to 9
Bambi at 9    
Jack Jack at 9


----------



## supernova

After Tia's first task, there are two others: send Davy Jones to his quarters for music (8 hours) and send Barbossa to search for Jack's ship (24 hours). I have a sneaky suspicion that this is the task that will unlock the PotC ride.  Won't know for sure until tomorrow.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got a decent leader board, I have a 5 point cushion to get the goofy costume (watch it just be cosmetic), which feels like it suffice to stay in the top ten with just Mickey & Will/Elizabeth farming nets.


----------



## luther10

I started the leaderboard event on the 2nd day and is currently 2nd place with 28.  Still need 7 more to get that platinum chest...

The Pirates of the Caribbean ride is 500,000 magic and takes 24 hours to build.   It's available after the 24hr Barossa task.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I only need seven more crabs to get the platinum chest.  I don't know if I'll make it, but I did give my best effort.  That seems to be the theme of the day, in all aspects of my life.  Give your best effort and hope for the best.


----------



## nicki401

I'm lucky and got on a really slow leaderboard. I have 18 pinchers but i'm in 10th place.  Also I got davy jones in my platinum today so yay!! I got him by not synching my ipad to my iphone. when I got the chest earlier on my iphone I only got the antlers. I ended up losing 2 pinchers, and other random collections from the day but it was worth it for davy!


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> The Pirates of the Caribbean ride is 500,000 magic and takes 24 hours to build.



12 hours, not 24.


----------



## PrincessS121212

nicki401 said:


> I'm lucky and got on a really slow leaderboard. I have 18 pinchers but i'm in 10th place.  Also I got davy jones in my platinum today so yay!! I got him by not synching my ipad to my iphone. when I got the chest earlier on my iphone I only got the antlers. I ended up losing 2 pinchers, and other random collections from the day but it was worth it for davy!



I wish I was on a slow leaderboard!  First place on my board has 68 crabs and 2nd has 60.  I'm hanging on to 40th place with 40 crabs.  Having Davy Jones made a huge difference, even more so once I got the last locket for Tia Dalma and cleared up his quest to get me nets every time.  Congrats on getting him!


----------



## squirrel

I have had no luck with the chests.  No ice rink, Bambi parade float, Splash Mountain or Davy Jones.

I did just welcome Michael.


----------



## mikegood2

2 platinum chest opened today, daily calendar and one I found and I ended  up with 2 Coronian Sun Dials.  

Still just hanging on in the top 100 (86) with 24. Really hope I make it because I’ll really be ticked off with the time I spend with this stupid mini event. It’s got to be up there with one of the worst events I remember playing. Can’t figure out why they make those crabs so hard to find?

Need 9 more lockets for Tia. Think I might send my Bambi out on the 24 hour max level and hopefully Tia will be ready to welcome after that.


----------



## McNs

I got the Ice Rink in today’s chest, best platinum reward for ages!

Looking forward to TLM, I’ve been busy leveling up characters and nearly have all storyline characters st level 10 (apart from recent releases). Nice stockpile of jems.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I made it to 35 crabs. I don5 know where I’ll rank though. Currently 142.  I got the ice rink in the platinum chest. Kept my eyes closed while tapping and then when I opened them, surprise!!!


----------



## goingthedistance

I delayed starting the crab click thing by a day.  I'm at 24 crabs and am easily in the top 50 with a chance at top 25, depending on how many people get to 24 between now and the end of the challenge.  I had 2 platinum chests stockpiled and opened both of them this morning.  I got a sun dial....and Davy Jones!  I never get anything good out of the chests so that was fortunate.


----------



## KimRonRufus

goingthedistance said:


> I delayed starting the crab click thing by a day.  I'm at 24 crabs and am easily in the top 50 with a chance at top 25, depending on how many people get to 24 between now and the end of the challenge.  I had 2 platinum chests stockpiled and opened both of them this morning.  I got a sun dial....and Davy Jones!  I never get anything good out of the chests so that was fortunate.


Hi. I don't usually pay too much attention to mini event details, but what is the significance of delaying your participation? Obviously it works for people, I'm just missing something.


----------



## Arundal

KimRonRufus said:


> Hi. I don't usually pay too much attention to mini event details, but what is the significance of delaying your participation? Obviously it works for people, I'm just missing something.



It is not always significant to delay your start with Mini-Events but seems to have worked in some cases. For my game I started the first day and got into a group of people really trying for the top. I should finish inside the top 100 at around 80, but a friend started theirs the second day actually late in the day and got in a group that were only barely trying. Numbers in that group are really low compared to my group making it easier to stay in the top. The top person in my group holds the number one position by double the person in second place.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Ugh. Number games.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Arundal said:


> It is not always significant to delay your start with Mini-Events but seems to have worked in some cases. For my game I started the first day and got into a group of people really trying for the top. I should finish inside the top 100 at around 80, but a friend started theirs the second day actually late in the day and got in a group that were only barely trying. Numbers in that group are really low compared to my group making it easier to stay in the top. The top person in my group holds the number one position by double the person in second place.



It seems to pay off most of the time.  At least for me.  For this event I waited until there was only 2 minutes left then got a total of 2 crabs using Davy's 10 seconds each.  I ended up 3rd place and got 25 gems and pirate goofy.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

Oh, just in case anyone is in the same boat (or pirate ship as the case may be) with the last update my Peter Pan storyline continued but I never was prompted to continue the POC storyline.  I was thinking this was a glitch for the Window's build, but to my surprise, yesterday after getting Bambi (which took forever) and completing the tasks, the POC storyline finally continued.  Sorry if this is old news, but just in case someone else is stuck.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Leaderboards have a set population, filling mostly in a first come/first serve method, though I forget the max number. This leads to the most active players ending up on early leaderboards. If you hold off, it increases the chances, but by no means a certainty, that you land on a board of less active players, making it easier to hit top levels. I got 6th with 26 and no one on it reached the 35 to unlock the platinum chest.


----------



## mikegood2

KimRonRufus said:


> Hi. I don't usually pay too much attention to mini event details, but what is the significance of delaying your participation? Obviously it works for people, I'm just missing something.



Playing in airplane mode is another way to delay joining a leaderboard, but many players do consider this cheating. My view is it’s up for each player to decide. 

If your interested in how it works, click on the spoiler link below.



Spoiler: Airplane mode technique (cheat?)



Some people also start collecting right away *BUT* *make sure they are playing in airport mode.* That way they can start building up the number of items collected, but there game never connects up with the game servers so they never end up joining a leaderboard. The next time they connect with airplane mode off, they will join a newer board with all the items they have collected. It will usually, but not always, put you in an easier leaderboard.

I don’t play that way often, but it can be helpful. Also, when I do, I turn airport mode off after I leave the game and back on before I play the game again. I usually accidentally launch the game with airplane mode on at some point during the first day and end up joining earlier than I wanted.

Playing in airport mode does have drawbacks though, like not being able to collect daily calendar items, losing daily reward streaks and not being able to get your 2 gems for watching video.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Very interesting. There's a lot to take into consideration. I was just wondering how I could be trying my hardest but most everyone else is leaps and bounds ahead anyway. I have things to think about now for next time...


----------



## supernova

Eventually we come to a joint task for Tia and Jack that requires his costume. Guess he will be staring at me from the task book icon for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Eventually we come to a joint task for Tia and Jack that requires his costume. Guess he will be staring at me from the task book icon for the foreseeable future.


Ugh.....I really wasn't planning on getting that costume anytime soon.  But, I'm still 16 lockets from welcoming Tia, so I  have a little time to barter with Merlin to get some more fabric. I thought it was kinda strange to be forced to have Baymax's armor to continue that storyline.  Guess the interns found a clever way to "encourage"us to get the various costumes.  But no matter what...Bow-tie Olaf is a costume wall for me.  Thx for the heads up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hello Pirate Goofy!!!!  Not sure if it was worth the crab struggle....but I got him!!!!!


----------



## McCoy

I assume any task requiring Jack's outfit is non-main-storyline/non-essential.  I don't recall them ever previously requiring players have either premium characters (Davy Jones) or purchases from elixirs for main storyline content. But, yeah, I agree, once I get to that task, Jack will be staring at me for a long time. After getting Minnie's costume, I am now at 1/40 of those pirate fabrics for Jack.


----------



## -_Stitch-Up-Scrump_-

Hey guys I was just wondering if the TNBC chest is worth it. Please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Eventually we come to a joint task for Tia and Jack that requires his costume. Guess he will be staring at me from the task book icon for the foreseeable future.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Ugh.....I really wasn't planning on getting that costume anytime soon.  But, I'm still 16 lockets from welcoming Tia, so I  have a little time to barter with Merlin to get some more fabric. I thought it was kinda strange to be forced to have Baymax's armor to continue that storyline.  Guess the interns found a clever way to "encourage"us to get the various costumes.  But no matter what...Bow-tie Olaf is a costume wall for me.  Thx for the heads up.





McCoy said:


> I assume any task requiring Jack's outfit is non-main-storyline/non-essential.  I don't recall them ever previously requiring players have either premium characters (Davy Jones) or purchases from elixirs for main storyline content. But, yeah, I agree, once I get to that task, Jack will be staring at me for a long time. After getting Minnie's costume, I am now at 1/40 of those pirate fabrics for Jack.



This kind of garbage that tick me off with games. The only way to get the 40 fabrics is with elixir or Davy Jones. If you go the elixir route that’s gonna set you back 32,000 elixir and I refuse to spend any money gambling on buying Premium chest for Davy Jones. Personally, I’d much rather have an option to buy him for $10. I don't mind them making more difficult to get without elixir or Davy, but give players an option, like a 24 hour job for one or two characters. Now if that costume really did give us some advantages or items in the future, great, but let’s be honest, it's only value will probably be for completing that quest and then they interns will forget all about it.

It's like the Goofy Pirate costume reward from the crab event. That would be a perfect 3rd option for Jacks outfit. Instead, I won a completely worthless, at least for now, item from the event. 

I’m a completionist when it comes to games like these, I want to have all the characters and buildings and am willing to spend money on occasion. I want Davy Jones, but like I said, I'm not gonna spend money gambling on premium chests for 3% chance of getting him. If they sold him I'd complain about it but they could probably get $5 or $10 out of me. Use to be the same way with buildings, but their decisions to put things like the Frozen Ice Rink as a Premium chest only item and decision to not give us more land made it so I really don’t care if I have them all anymore.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> This kind of garbage that tick me off with games. The only way to get the 40 fabrics is with elixir or Davy Jones. If you go the elixir route that’s gonna set you back 32,000 elixir and I refuse to spend any money gambling on buying Premium chest for Davy Jones. Personally, I’d much rather have an option to buy him for $10. I don't mind them making more difficult to get without elixir or Davy, but give players an option, like a 24 hour job for one or two characters. Now if that costume really did give us some advantages or items in the future, great, but let’s be honest, it's only value will probably be for completing that quest and then they interns will forget all about it.
> 
> It's like the Goofy Pirate costume reward from the crab event. That would be a perfect 3rd option for Jacks outfit. Instead, I won a completely worthless, at least for now, item from the event.
> 
> I’m a completionist when it comes to games like these, I want to have all the characters and buildings and am willing to spend money on occasion. I want Davy Jones, but like I said, I'm not gonna spend money gambling on premium chests for 3% chance of getting him. If they sold him I'd complain about it but they could probably get $5 or $10 out of me. Use to be the same way with buildings, but their decisions to put things like the Frozen Ice Rink as a Premium chest only item and decision to not give us more land made it so I really don’t care if I have them all anymore.


Hear hear...  I'm ashamed to say, I've gotten burned on the odds of getting something good from a premium chest that I paid for.  Never again though.  I got swept up in the moment and then ended up with a epic concession  stand.  After months of DMK therapy and real money versus virtual money counseling, I have learned my lesson.  Although...Little Mermaid is on the way...oh no I'm relapsing!!!!  But I digress, I'd much rather have the option to get the item outright.  Never again on the chests though.  Too much of a gamble.


----------



## PrincessP

-_Stitch-Up-Scrump_- said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering if the TNBC chest is worth it. Please let me know! Thanks!



It is always a gamble. You may get a character, you may get a bench.  If you read a few of the posts on this same page, you will see some have great luck getting something good out of treasure chests, others not so much.


----------



## mikegood2

-_Stitch-Up-Scrump_- said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering if the TNBC chest is worth it. Please let me know! Thanks!



Even though I complained about Platinum chest items earlier, if TNBC chests have characters and or buildings you need, it's not a bad way and the only to get them. If you have most of the TNBC characters and buildings they probably are not worth it.



PrincessP said:


> It is always a gamble. You may get a character, you may get a bench.  If you read a few of the posts on this same page, you will see some have great luck getting something good out of treasure chests, others not so much.



Yep, it's a gamble, but if you need most of the characters/building it’s probably worth it.


----------



## -_Stitch-Up-Scrump_-

mikegood2 said:


> Even though I complained about Platinum chest items earlier, if TNBC chests have characters and or buildings you need, it's not a bad way and the only to get them. If you have most of the TNBC characters and buildings they probably are not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a gamble, but if you need most of the characters/building it’s probably worth it.


If I only have 63 gems though, should I still do it? Or should I save up?


----------



## mara512

So the whole time I had the pirate Goofy but the event ended and I didn’t get it.   I wish you could still see you ranking after the event ends.

ETA:  talk about delayed my rank just popped up.


----------



## chelynnah

Feeling grumpy.  Was 50s and 60s all through the event.  Was 66 when I checked 4 hours before the end then got caught up and in work and forgot to check in before it ended and had dropped to 106 and missed the costume.  Must have been a LOT of people using gems those last couple of hours to bump me 40 places :’(. Not a happy bunny


----------



## mara512

chelynnah said:


> Feeling grumpy.  Was 50s and 60s all through the event.  Was 66 when I checked 4 hours before the end then got caught up and in work and forgot to check in before it ended and had dropped to 106 and missed the costume.  Must have been a LOT of people using gems those last couple of hours to bump me 40 places :’(. Not a happy bunny



This happened to me to and I checked with 20 minutes left and still got bumped.


----------



## mikegood2

-_Stitch-Up-Scrump_- said:


> If I only have 63 gems though, should I still do it? Or should I save up?



If that’s the case I’d save your gems.


----------



## hopemax

So I didn't start the crabs until there was about 36 hours left.  I only collected 3 crabs in Windows, 4 in IOS...still managed to get the Pirate Goofy costume. I think I was ranked in the 60s.  In Windows, I am almost done welcoming Michael and surprise, surprise...I got Davy Jones out of my Platinum chest (got Corona Sun Dial in my IOS game).  Tomorrow is our last "heavy duty" park day, so I can get back to playing a little more regular.  Still a week out from being home though.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So as I'm updating my characters and such, I have figured out that for some reason, Honey Lemon tokens drop very quickly.  I just moved her to 8 last night and she's ready for 9 now.  Perhaps when she's all maxed out, she'll be more helpful for collecting the rest of the tokens for the other characters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> So as I'm updating my characters and such, I have figured out that for some reason, Honey Lemon tokens drop very quickly.  I just moved her to 8 last night and she's ready for 9 now.  Perhaps when she's all maxed out, she'll be more helpful for collecting the rest of the tokens for the other characters.


I seriously had the same thought today.  No...really.  I'm leveling her to 9 right now, shortly after leveling her to 8.  So, I'm going to agree with you.  Wish Tia and C. Robin dropped as fast.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> So I didn't start the crabs until there was about 36 hours left.  I only collected 3 crabs in Windows, 4 in IOS...still managed to get the Pirate Goofy costume. I think I was ranked in the 60s.  In Windows, I am almost done welcoming Michael and surprise, surprise...I got Davy Jones out of my Platinum chest (got Corona Sun Dial in my IOS game).  Tomorrow is our last "heavy duty" park day, so I can get back to playing a little more regular.  Still a week out from being home though.



Think it’s great that you and a few people have gotten Davy Jones the last couple days, I really do, but does it make me a bad person that every time I read that someone got him I get a little more ticked off at the game? Doesn’t help that I got 2 corona Sun Dials from the 2 platinum chest I opened yesterday! 



AJGolden1013 said:


> So as I'm updating my characters and such, I have figured out that for some reason, Honey Lemon tokens drop very quickly.  I just moved her to 8 last night and she's ready for 9 now.  Perhaps when she's all maxed out, she'll be more helpful for collecting the rest of the tokens for the other characters.





Windwaker4444 said:


> I seriously had the same thought today.  No...really.  I'm leveling her to 9 right now, shortly after leveling her to 8.  So, I'm going to agree with you.  Wish Tia and C. Robin dropped as fast.



Yep, she is probably the easiest one to level up. I was sitting at 7 for a long time since I was trying to level characters in the order they appear. Finally leveled her to 8 over the weekend and she was ready for 9 yesterday. Thinking I’ll keep her there until Friday’s live stream and I have a better idea when TLM event starts.


----------



## mikegood2

Just finished leveling my Bambi to 10, currently leveling CR to 5 and then I’ll start welcoming Tia Dalma before I go to bed!

Just planning on trying to get all my characters ready to level up before Friday’s live stream and then figure out If I want to level anyone up or wait for TLM to start and hopefully increase my chances to level up TLM characters.

*Michael Darling*: 3
*John Darling*: 7

*Elizabeth Swann:* ready for 9
*Jack Sparrow:* ready for 9
*Will Turner: *ready for 9
*Captain Barbossa:* ready for 8
*Tia Dalma:* Welcoming her
*Davy Jones:* 

*Christopher Robin:* 5

*Hiro: *ready for 9
*Baymax*: 7
*Yakai:* ready for 9
*GoGo: *8
*Honey Lemon: *ready for 9
*Fred: *8
*Wasabi: *8


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hello Pirate Goofy!!!!  Not sure if it was worth the crab struggle....but I got him!!!!!


I suppose it wouldn't be so bad if it didn't take three clicks per single piece of fabric.  Wondering why these idiot interns haven't figured out a way to allow us to buy them in bulk.  120 clicks is going to take longer than it's worth.


----------



## supernova

-_Stitch-Up-Scrump_- said:


> If I only have 63 gems though, should I still do it? Or should I save up?


Skip chests for now.  Gameloft cycles through chest themes, so they will be available again one day.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Think it’s great that you and a few people have gotten Davy Jones the last couple days, I really do, but does it make me a bad person that every time I read that someone got him I get a little more ticked off at the game? Doesn’t help that I got 2 corona Sun Dials from the 2 platinum chest I opened yesterday!



I feel the same every time I open a Platinum chest in my IOS game and get planters and sun dials.  @supernova asks why I keep my two games...so I don't have to perpetually live with chest envy.  I have Davy Jones in one game, and can play with him so it's less frustrating.  I still have major Grumpy issues though.  Plus, in my Windows game I am elixir poor, so no Pirate Minnie costume.  At least now Davy Jones can start trying to earn the fabrics.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> At least now Davy Jones can start trying to earn the fabrics.


Don't count on that.  With so many other items in that chest, I have received a whopping ONE piece of fabric.


----------



## mmmears

I've been traveling and mostly (but not entirely) offline during the last few weeks.  I played a couple times a day, but not nearly as much as I usually play, so I'm guessing I'm way behind now.  

Checking in now with a question - what's the thought on spending elixir on Jack's costume?  Is it worth it?

I was able to welcome Tia Dalma on my trip (to my surprise) and got Davy Jones a while back. I now have so many characters to work on - I can't remember when I had so much I needed to do in this game.  And now it looks like Ariel is starting soon.  Guess they want to keep us busy playing!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I wish the livestream was today, because I just want to know what's happening.  I need a bigger purpose in my life.....  that being said....

I have a wishes for the Little Mermaid update - beside characters and such, I'm looking for something to be done with Merlin.  I'd love it if Merlin could level up again to 3.  I'd love it if his magic would allow us to level up a few characters at a time.  Even if it's just two.


----------



## mmmears

These microbots are ridiculous.  I've had all my BH6 characters chasing them for 2 days and I'm not even close to getting all I need, which is something like 500?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> These microbots are ridiculous.  I've had all my BH6 characters chasing them for 2 days and I'm not even close to getting all I need, which is something like 500?



*EDIT:*
Including Tink, that's eight an hour.  Ten hours to get 80.  Ridiculous, huh?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Including Tink, that's seven an hour.  Ten hours to get 70.  Ridiculous, huh?



Definitely.  Are they trying to drive us crazy?


----------



## supernova

Checking my character progress:

*John* - leveling to 8 now
*Michael* - 5

*Elizabeth Swan* - ready for 10
*Jack Sparrow* - 9 (those damn remaining ear hats are trouble, with so few ways to get them)
*Barbossa* - 7
*Tia* - 4
*Davy Jones* - 4

*Christopher Robin *- 5

*Hiro* - 8
*Baymax* - 7
*Yokai* - ready for 9
*Go Go* - 9
*Honey Lemon* - ready for 10
*Fred* - 9
*Wasabi* - 7 (same ear hat issue here as with Jack Sparrow)

Not sure if the interns will be keeping to their usual schedule of content on Wednesday / event on Thursday, but by then I should have two (hopefully three) fewer characters on the list.


----------



## mmmears

I'll play and post my progress, which hasn't been great since I wasn't playing much over the last 3 weeks:

Hiro - 9
GoGo - ready for 10
HoneyLemon - ready for 10
Wasabi - 7
Fred - ready for 8
Yokai - ready for 9
Baymax - 6

John - ready for 8
Michael - 5

Barbossa - 6
Davy Jones - ready for 5
E. Swann - 7
W. Turner - 7
J. Sparrow - 8
Tia Dalma - 4

Christopher Robin - 4

I didn't level any pirates up while I was hunting for Tia's items, and it shows.  With this many characters to work on I'm not ready for more.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> These microbots are ridiculous.  I've had all my BH6 characters chasing them for 2 days and I'm not even close to getting all I need, which is something like 500?



No worries, pretty soon, we'll have to chase something else!  Ariel is on her way!  I'm guessing fins or bubbles, or maybe even dinglehoppers!


----------



## Aces86

Hope someone recaps the Little Mermaid livestream as always!


----------



## Cherry Limeade

I couldn't get the Livestream to load right away so I missed a bit. What I did get is that they confirmed The Little Mermaid is the next event. The update goes live on Wednesday, event starts Thursday. Lilo & Stitch Characters help.

26 Day event

*Parade Float*

*Attractions*

Ariel's Grotto
Atlantis Palace
Ursula's Lair
Under the Sea

*Decorations*

Lamppost
Eric's Statue
Trophy
Bench

*Concessions*

Toy Triton
Starfish Hairband
Croquette Sandwich

*Characters
*
Sebastian
Scuttle
Eric
Ariel
Triton
Flounder
Ursula

No announcement or indication which characters are gem characters. Take your best guess? I'm thinking Scuttle and Flounder seem likely.

*Costume*

Ariel Mermaid form

Aquatic Characters live in the water areas of the park (acknowledged they will be hard to find)


----------



## TXMamaLlama

Livestream-

Little mermaid characters 
Human Ariel (mermaid form is a costume) 
Eric
Sebastian 
Scuttle
Flounder 
King Triton
Ursula

Aquatic characters will swim in waterways

4 giant looking attractions 

Lilo & Stitch characters will assist

Starts Thursday/ update Wednesday 

26 day event


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Okay, I am Level 51. I’ve been playing since the beginning on iOS. I play on my iPad. I don’t take it with me all day. On average I probably get on DMK twice a day. 

Magic Potion=42,337
Jewels=96

If a character isn’t listed below, then I have that character and they are at max level. 

Toy Alien-9


Peter Pan -4

Wendy Darling -8

John Darling not started (just need magic potion)

Baby Darling (grayed out)


Elizabeth Swan-7

Jack Sparrow-7

Will Turner-8

Barbosa, Tia, Davy (grayed out)


Thumper -6

Bambi-1

Flower (not welcomed)


King Louie currently leveling up to 10

Share Khan-7


Jack Jack (grayed out)


Scar-8


Caterpillar-9

Queen of Hearts-9


Bashful Level-9

Sneezy Level-9

The Queen-9

Grumpy (grayed out)


Christopher Robin (grayed out)

Pooh - ready for 8

Eeyore- ready for 9

Tigger- ready for 10

Kanga- ready for 8

Roo- ready for 9

Piglet-ready for 9

Rabbit-ready for 10


Nani- ready for 10

LILO-ready for 9

Stitch- ready for 7

Angel- ready for 9

Pleakley -ready for 9

Jumba- ready for 9

Cobra Bubbles-ready for 9


Hiro- ready for 5

BayMax (grayed out)

BH6 Bad Guy (grayed out)

GoGo- ready for 5

Honey Lemon- ready for 7

Fred -ready 5

Wasabi - ready for 5


----------



## Gorechick

If they are adding 4 attractions with this event then they need to open up more land and not make it 2,000,000,000 in Magic to get it.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Gorechick said:


> If they are adding 4 attractions with this event then they need to open up more land and not make it 2,000,000,000 in Magic to get it.



The attractions looked pretty big too. Not Frozen castle big, but they'll take up a hefty chunk of land big.


----------



## mmmears

THanks for the updates!  And boo to gameloft for the huge attractions.


----------



## mikegood2

Gorechick said:


> If they are adding 4 attractions with this event then they need to open up more land and not make it 2,000,000,000 in Magic to get it.





mmmears said:


> THanks for the updates!  And boo to gameloft for the huge attractions.



You would have thought they would have learned by now.  And if we are lucky they will open one plot of land, probably the smallest, for 1M plus magic. 

I really hoped/wished they’d turn 1 or 2 plots of land into underwater land, but that doesn’t appear to be the case.


----------



## mmmears

The attractions should be placed in the water areas of the park.  If there was no discussion of new land I'm thinking there won't be any... meaning we will have to squish things in somehow.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mmmears said:


> The attractions should be placed in the water areas of the park.  If there was no discussion of new land I'm thinking there won't be any... meaning we will have to squish things in somehow.



Well, if they plan on having an Atlantic’s attraction, then the theming is accurate. You see, a lot of the attractions seem to be Tokyo attractions. Even the Fantasmic was Tokyo’s version. So, DisneySea, has water theming, but all on land as “ports.” There is an Atlantica land, and it is all indoors. Like if Bugs Land were all enclosed as it’s own separate kingdom. So, like with Journey of the Little Mermaid in WDW, you go inside and are emerged “under the sea” even though you’re still on land. You want to meet Ariel? You meet her at her grotto and she’s in mermaid form because you’re still “under water.”


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> The attractions should be placed in the water areas of the park.  If there was no discussion of new land I'm thinking there won't be any... meaning we will have to squish things in somehow.


And I had just gotten every attraction out too.  I have spaces for attractions, but they are in different areas.  The new attractions really do look big.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> And I had just gotten every attraction out too.  I have spaces for attractions, but they are in different areas.  The new attractions really do look big.



I'm working on making some room at the back of Fantasyland since I guess that's where it makes sense to put them?  I also have some space, but it's still spread out at the moment.  I bet one attraction will require gems, so I may not need room for them all but I'm not counting on that.

I have to say that I'm still missing 2 attractions, and they are on "sale" right now, but the lack of land is stopping me from using gems for them.  You'd think that if they want us to buy all the stuff they would realize that they should give us plenty of room to put it all.


----------



## Chrisvee

Guess I’d better level up the Lilo characters. I’d been holding back.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I'm working on making some room at the back of Fantasyland since I guess that's where it makes sense to put them?  I also have some space, but it's still spread out at the moment.  I bet one attraction will require gems, so I may not need room for them all but I'm not counting on that.
> 
> I have to say that I'm still missing 2 attractions, and they are on "sale" right now, but the lack of land is stopping me from using gems for them.  You'd think that if they want us to buy all the stuff they would realize that they should give us plenty of room to put it all.


First off...WELCOME BACK!!!!  How was your cruise?  It was a cruise right?
Second...as always...I agree with you 1 million percent.  I have all the attractions, and I usually have to store something when new ones come out.  Although, I do keep them by theme, so I may not be using the space as tight as I can.  
Glad you are back, you were missed!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> First off...WELCOME BACK!!!!  How was your cruise?  It was a cruise right?
> Second...as always...I agree with you 1 million percent.  I have all the attractions, and I usually have to store something when new ones come out.  Although, I do keep them by theme, so I may not be using the space as tight as I can.
> Glad you are back, you were missed!!!!



Aww.  Thanks!    We had an incredible time.  It wasn't like any other trip we have ever taken.  We saw so much, learned a lot, enjoyed incredible scenery.  Ah, it's hard to explain.  But I am so glad we took this adventure.  And I went to a few countries that I'd never been to before - Denmark, Norway, Iceland, and Scotland.  Only England was a repeat visit for me.  I really didn't have time to play on my phone much at all - I was using to to take a ton of pics.  I also keep my attractions together by their movie, and if I can I put them in the land they belong in, so this is going to be hard.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Besides the silly trivia section I thought that was a nice short & sweet livestream. Really excited the water characters will be in the existing water areas, because I suggested that months ago on here and I’m pretending they saw my post and it influenced them . Plus like the Beast/Belle costumes, I think this costume makes sense. And all the characters actually really look like themselves instead of being over-characatured (if that makes sense). Plus, it starts a day before my birthday!  So far, so good. Watch them ruin it with 100 neccessary tappers for one task that none of us can see


----------



## squirrel

Great, I just need to level up Cobra Bubbles once and then all of the L&S characters I have are at 10.

I have been trying to level everyone.  Still waiting to get enough lockets for Tia.


----------



## Gorechick

The last plot of land I opened up was the center plot behind Small World for 2,000,000,000 Magic. What is the next plot of land that gets unlocked after that? I haven't welcomed Wendy and Bambi yet. Do they help unlock any?


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I went and played "squish squash" so to speak, but not actually in my park. I used the little diagram thingy that was created.  If you google Disney Magic Kingdoms land dimensions it brings you straight to the link where someone, like me, has a GREAT deal of time, or at least did, on their hands and made this very handy tool.  After playing "squish squash for so long, I can't make everything fit in order to get it all together.

I think keeping things grouped together is what's doing me in.  I got things all put together looking very nice and then was left with 27 attractions that were 10x10 or larger, so I'm going to have to rework keeping all small things together perhaps.

In character news, very shortly, I'll have the original pirates all at 9 collecting for 10, then Michael and Christopher Robin will take 95 minutes to level, I should still be awake, and then I'll probably level up Wasabi, as he's finally ready for level 7.

I really hope they are opening land and haven't told us yet, or perhaps the footprints for the attractions aren't as big as we think.  (wishful thinking I know)  If I can figure out this land puzzle, which I swear that's what it is, I will happily post what I have figured out.

Happy Playing to all and also, I'm really excited all the water characters will be swimming throughout the kingdom!


----------



## wingweaver84

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I went and played "squish squash" so to speak, but not actually in my park. I used the little diagram thingy that was created.  If you google Disney Magic Kingdoms land dimensions it brings you straight to the link where someone, like me, has a GREAT deal of time, or at least did, on their hands and made this very handy tool.  After playing "squish squash for so long, I can't make everything fit in order to get it all together.
> 
> I think keeping things grouped together is what's doing me in.  I got things all put together looking very nice and then was left with 27 attractions that were 10x10 or larger, so I'm going to have to rework keeping all small things together perhaps.
> 
> In character news, very shortly, I'll have the original pirates all at 9 collecting for 10, then Michael and Christopher Robin will take 95 minutes to level, I should still be awake, and then I'll probably level up Wasabi, as he's finally ready for level 7.
> 
> I really hope they are opening land and haven't told us yet, or perhaps the footprints for the attractions aren't as big as we think.  (wishful thinking I know)  If I can figure out this land puzzle, which I swear that's what it is, I will happily post what I have figured out.
> 
> Happy Playing to all and also, I'm really excited all the water characters will be swimming throughout the kingdom!



No new land,according to the livestream. What we ARE getting is an icon on character quests to show whether it's for storyline or sidequest. Storyline=castle,sidequest=fork(as in fork in the road). Ariel is going to have both mermaid and human costumes,and the aquatic characters are going to be swimming around in the water.


----------



## tasmith1993

I'm excited for everything in the new event! The game has definitely felt very busy again now that they have released so many characters to earn for. I was finally getting caught up on leveling all my characters up to 10 and now i have all the new ones 

Characters left:
Michael Darling (trying to get my LAST 2 ear hats to welcome)
John Darling (ready for 5)
Elizabeth Swann (collecting for 9)
Jack Sparrow (collecting for 9)
Will Turner (ready for 8)
Captain Barbossa (ready for 6)
Tia Dalma (41/65 lockets, then she will be ready to welcome)
Davy Jones (yeah right, i'll get him eventually)
Bambi (collecting for 9)
Flower (collecting for 9)
Jack Jack (collecting for 10)
Christopher Robin (collecting for 5)
Hiro (ready for 7)
Baymax (collecting for 7)
Yokai (ready for 7)
Go Go (ready for 7)
Honey Lemon (leveling to 9 now)
Fred (collecting for 7)
Wasabi (collecting for 7)

I am hoping that I'll be able to welcome Michael Darling before the start of the event. I have a feeling that Tia Dalma will be forced to wait until after the event since I won't want to tie up my ability to level someone for 24 hours during the event. 
I have been trying to save some of the characters that I have ready to level that only take 4-8 hrs. Those will be easy to do during the event while doing tasks or overnight. I'm gonna have to get some of them leveled up and done, my list is getting too long again  Especially once we add 7 from TLM.


----------



## Adrianasx3

Hi I was wondering if someone could tell me who I need to unlock or level up in order to unlock the last corner of the land surrounding  the “it’s a small world “ attraction


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> *No new land,according to the livestream.* What we ARE getting is an icon on character quests to show whether it's for storyline or sidequest. Storyline=castle,sidequest=fork(as in fork in the road). Ariel is going to have both mermaid and human costumes,and the aquatic characters are going to be swimming around in the water.



*Seriously?!?!?*

If that is the case I’ve given up any hope of ever figuring the game developers out! After a long list of mess-ups, atleast in my view, it seemed like they were starting to get their acts together the last few months. If they don't add new land, it looks like they are relapsing into their old stupid ways. Not only that, it looks like they are going back to larger buildings for the TLM, unbelievable! Seriously what could be their rational in not adding a new plot of land every event? They can’t use the excuse that they don’t have any! They still have 5 plots of unopened land, before they expanded and 7 more plots on unopened land after.

If I have to rearrange my buildings again and/or store a few buildings it might be time to re-evaluate if I want to continue playing this game. I’ve already decided that they aren’t going to get any money or of me if they don’t open up new land. Well actually it wouldn’t even be new land, because some of it has been there for well over a year, but they refuse to open it.


----------



## Adrianasx3

Hi I was wondering if someone could tell me who to unlock or level up in order to uncurse that last corner in the “ it’s a small world” area of the park? 

The only characters I don’t have are the Peter Pan (with the exception of tink)
Lilo and stitch
Jungle book  (with the exception of moguli)


----------



## hopemax

Adrianasx3 said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could tell me who I need to unlock or level up in order to unlock the last corner of the land surrounding  the “it’s a small world “ attraction



That section isn’t unlockable yet. No players have it. Neither is the back of Frontierland.


----------



## squirrel

Adrianasx3 said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could tell me who I need to unlock or level up in order to unlock the last corner of the land surrounding  the “it’s a small world “ attraction


It's not open for anyone yet.

Oops for got to refresh the page before trying to post.


----------



## Adrianasx3

I don’t mean that big area behind it I’m talking about that little tiny back  corner  that is apart of the “it’s a small world area” that’s really not Avaible ? that’s dumb that I can expand in other directions and can’t finish that area


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *Seriously?!?!?*
> 
> If that is the case I’ve given up any hope of ever figuring the game developers out! After a long list of mess-ups, atleast in my view, it seemed like they were starting to get their acts together the last few months. If they don't add new land, it looks like they are relapsing into their old stupid ways. Not only that, it looks like they are going back to larger buildings for the TLM, unbelievable! Seriously what could be their rational in not adding a new plot of land every event? They can’t use the excuse that they don’t have any! They still have 5 plots of unopened land, before they expanded and 7 more plots on unopened land after.
> 
> If I have to rearrange my buildings again and/or store a few buildings it might be time to re-evaluate if I want to continue playing this game. I’ve already decided that they aren’t going to get any money or of me if they don’t open up new land. Well actually it wouldn’t even be new land, because some of it has been there for well over a year, but they refuse to open it.


It really doesn't make any sense.    I'm going to store Bambi's Ice Rink and the Meadow to make room for TLM.  I have them behind Small World with a bunch of concessions.  It's the only area I have that wouldn't affect other groups of attractions.  Hope all 4 fit.  Just doesn't make any sense....


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> It really doesn't make any sense.    I'm going to store Bambi's Ice Rink and the Meadow to make room for TLM.  I have them behind Small World with a bunch of concessions.  It's the only area I have that wouldn't affect other groups of attractions.  Hope all 4 fit.  Just doesn't make any sense....



Exactly! While I had my issues with them creating all that new land, but not opening any of it uplast month, the one positive I took from it is we should be getting new land opening every event. Luckily for me I just placed concessions on that last plot of land we got, so I can just store those and use that plot of land. problem is I shouldn’t have to. If I started at the beginning and have every building, except for Bambi’s Ice Rink and some concession stands, there should be enough land to EASILY place it.


----------



## hopemax

Adrianasx3 said:


> I don’t mean that big area behind it I’m talking about that little tiny back  corner  that is apart of the “it’s a small world area” that’s really not Avaible ? that’s dumb that I can expand in other directions and can’t finish that area



There are two types of people playing this game. You are with @mikegood2, I think, there is someone else harping on land opening order, who want each land opened completely before expanding into another land. Even though the game has never worked that way. Then there are the other players who just wanted to get to the other lands, their favorite ones or so they could put attractions in the right spot, ASAP. So who do you make happy?  They are trying to balance both groups.

The game has always had two tracks. For characters and attractions it’s “normal gameplay” and “events.”  For land, the first track, normal gameplay has us in Adventureland. The “bonus land” which we pay through the nose, comes much slower and we currently have 1 last Fantasyland spot to open, then I assume we will start working on the designated bonus land in Frontierland.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Hey everyone, I need a bit of help please.  I don’t have it and I’m not getting it anytime soon. What is the footprint size for Haunted Mansion please?  I’m making one of my infamous lists.

Also, the attractions for big hero 6. What were they?  I counted 3 in my park. Am I missing any?


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> Hey everyone, I need a bit of help please.  I don’t have it and I’m not getting it anytime soon. What is the footprint size for Haunted Mansion please?  I’m making one of my infamous lists.
> 
> Also, the attractions for big hero 6. What were they?  I counted 3 in my park. Am I missing any?



Love your lists. 

Haunted Mansion is 12x12. 

BH6:
Frederickson Grounds
San Fransokyo City
Lucky Cat Cafe
Ito Ishioka Robotics Lab 10x10

Can’t look up sizes of other BH6 attractions b/c characters are busy inside. 

Good luck with your list.


----------



## AJGolden1013

PrincessP said:


> Love your lists.
> 
> Haunted Mansion is 12x12.
> 
> BH6:
> Frederickson Grounds
> San Fransokyo City
> Lucky Cat Cafe
> Ito Ishioka Robotics Lab 10x10
> 
> Can’t look up sizes of other BH6 attractions b/c characters are busy inside.
> 
> Good luck with your list.



Thank you.  I actually don’t have San Fransokyo either, so when you get it free, dimensions on that too please?

I have no life lately so by some time this weekend, I will have a list that I hope is helpful to all of us, and photos if I can manage them


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> *Seriously?!?!?*
> 
> If that is the case I’ve given up any hope of ever figuring the game developers out! After a long list of mess-ups, atleast in my view, it seemed like they were starting to get their acts together the last few months. If they don't add new land, it looks like they are relapsing into their old stupid ways. Not only that, it looks like they are going back to larger buildings for the TLM, unbelievable! Seriously what could be their rational in not adding a new plot of land every event? They can’t use the excuse that they don’t have any! They still have 5 plots of unopened land, before they expanded and 7 more plots on unopened land after.
> 
> If I have to rearrange my buildings again and/or store a few buildings it might be time to re-evaluate if I want to continue playing this game. I’ve already decided that they aren’t going to get any money or of me if they don’t open up new land. Well actually it wouldn’t even be new land, because some of it has been there for well over a year, but they refuse to open it.



Ya know,forgive me if I sound a bit rude(I don't mean to be)but maybe it's time to start being thankful for what we DO have and stop complaining about what we don't. It drives me nuts to see so many complaints about a (free to play) game when there really don't have to be. Look at what the developers have given us and what they keep giving us with all these new features. For pete's sake,they even opened up Adventureland not too long ago,they finally decided to release TLM for everyone who kept whining for it,they do give us new land from time to time,and yet it's never enough for people. I know I sound like a broken record,but it's ridiculous. And quite honestly,it will eventually get to the point where I will neither watch the livestreams or participate in these forums because of how toxic this community gets.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> It really doesn't make any sense.    I'm going to store Bambi's Ice Rink and the Meadow to make room for TLM.  I have them behind Small World with a bunch of concessions.  It's the only area I have that wouldn't affect other groups of attractions.  Hope all 4 fit.  Just doesn't make any sense....



And now I realize just how lucky I am that I never did get that ice rink from a chest after all.  

As for people's complaints, I have no issue if you want to vent here.  Go ahead.  It can be helpful to find others who feel the same way you do.  Also, please realize that this is not strictly a game forum - this is a Disney board and many of us have been on here a long time and not just for this little game.  There are critical posts about the hotels, the restaurants, the parks, etc. in the other forums along with posts praising them.  That's what makes this place worthwhile and interesting.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *Seriously?!?!?*
> 
> If that is the case I’ve given up any hope of ever figuring the game developers out! After a long list of mess-ups, atleast in my view, it seemed like they were starting to get their acts together the last few months. If they don't add new land, it looks like they are relapsing into their old stupid ways. Not only that, it looks like they are going back to larger buildings for the TLM, unbelievable! Seriously what could be their rational in not adding a new plot of land every event? They can’t use the excuse that they don’t have any! They still have 5 plots of unopened land, before they expanded and 7 more plots on unopened land after.
> 
> If I have to rearrange my buildings again and/or store a few buildings it might be time to re-evaluate if I want to continue playing this game. I’ve already decided that they aren’t going to get any money or of me if they don’t open up new land. Well actually it wouldn’t even be new land, because some of it has been there for well over a year, but they refuse to open it.


It really may be time to just accept the fact that each additional event is not going to include land.  Gameloft has given up on classifying attractions to lands.  And they clearly do not care that space has become an issue.  It's time to pack up the Zootopia and Nightmare Before Christmas attractions.  Do you WANT to?  No, it clearly doesn't sound like you do.  But at this point, you kinda have to.  Stomping your feet and holding your breath until mom gives in and buys you the balloon isn't going to cut it.  As much as what they imagined the game to be two years ago, everything has gone out the window.  Park layout, attraction classification, pretty decorations, they all mean squat to gameplay.  No one is asking you to give up the attractions, just put the junk away that is meaningless to the game, and make room for the current attractions.  We'll get land at some point, but at this point, the difference between 'want' and 'need' has been definitely drawn.  The Ice Rink that I received well after leveling up all of my Bambi characters to 10 is now officially useless.  That's going into mothballs.  My Zootpia police station and race track?  Time to go.  The Incredibles house?  No need to have that out any longer.  You see where I'm going with this.  Let's just give in and accept the fact that nothing is going to change because we hope it will.  We play, or we quit the game.  Me?  I'm not going anywhere because I can't have all of my little buildings out.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> And quite honestly,it will eventually get to the point where I will neither watch the livestreams or participate in these forums because of how toxic this community gets.


Hey, I've been playing since nearly the beginning and I haven't bothered watching a single livestream.  I don't find having all of this information in advance useful in any way.  If they offer three characters or seven, finding out the day the event starts is fine and won't hold me back in any way.  I find those broadcasts more self-serving.  "Hey, let's find a way to put our faces on the internet, and praise ourselves for all of the great things we've built for this update".  The are countless apps out there, and their developers don't go scheduling livestreams for them.

As for the threads, I don't mind people praising and complaining about the game.  Let's face it... we know Gameloft trolls these threads on a regular basis to monitor feedback.  It's free market research for them, and with over 1,000 pages of suggestions, ideas, and complaints, they would be foolish to ignore online discussion forums dedicated entirely to their game.  So if posting how idiotic something is might just reach the right pair of eyes, then I'm all for it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

@supernova  Do you have the newest Pirates Ride?  What are the dimension please?


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> @supernova  Do you have the newest Pirates Ride?  What are the dimension please?



Not Supernova, but it's 12 x 12.


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> Thank you.  I actually don’t have San Fransokyo either, so when you get it free, dimensions on that too please?
> 
> I have no life lately so by some time this weekend, I will have a list that I hope is helpful to all of us, and photos if I can manage them



Sanfransokyo city is 12x12.


----------



## KimRonRufus

All the gem buildings are on sale. I don't have any of them. Are any of them particularly useful?


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> Ya know,forgive me if I sound a bit rude(I don't mean to be)but maybe it's time to start being thankful for what we DO have and stop complaining about what we don't. It drives me nuts to see so many complaints about a (free to play) game when there really don't have to be. Look at what the developers have given us and what they keep giving us with all these new features. For pete's sake,they even opened up Adventureland not too long ago,they finally decided to release TLM for everyone who kept whining for it,they do give us new land from time to time,and yet it's never enough for people. I know I sound like a broken record,but it's ridiculous. And quite honestly,it will eventually get to the point where I will neither watch the livestreams or participate in these forums because of how toxic this community gets.



First of all, while I did quote your message I was not directing my “rant” at you and appologize if you read it that way. Your post was the first one that mentioned that we were not getting new land and that is what I was commenting on.

Secondly, while my response might have been more harsh than it needed to be, I have every right to express my opinion, just like you do. btw You can partially blame my dog for its harshness, because she greeted me with a head-but to the nose and bent my glasses, so I really wasn’t feeling great at the moment I was posting.  You may not agree with my view(s) and that's fine, but I don’t think that requesting a plot of new land, especially since they have 12 unopened, for an event is asking for to much. Especially if you consider that they are adding close to a lands worth of attractions to the game for TLM.

As far as this being a free to play game, yes it is, but your kidding yourself if you think they are doing all of this out of the goodness of there heart. They do these events, more often than many of us would like, because events are where they make there money. And I don’t have any problem with them doing that and have actually spent money in this game, because I wanted something and wanted to help support the game. Ready for a real shocker, even though I complain about the game, I do like it (for the most part) I just see ways, like more land, that would make the game better IMO and voice my displeasure when they do something that disappoints me.

Since this is a message board I will continue posting my thoughts, some will be positive (yes I do post positive things) and some will be negative.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Out of curiosity, to those who have their parks grouped by movie/theme, where do you have Tinkerbell's house?  Do you have it in with Peter Pan or the Princess/fairy buildings?  And, when TLM begins, are you going to add Jumpin' Jellyfish to those attractions?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> It really may be time to just accept the fact that each additional event is not going to include land.  Gameloft has given up on classifying attractions to lands.  And they clearly do not care that space has become an issue.  It's time to pack up the Zootopia and Nightmare Before Christmas attractions.  Do you WANT to?  No, it clearly doesn't sound like you do.  But at this point, you kinda have to.  Stomping your feet and holding your breath until mom gives in and buys you the balloon isn't going to cut it.  As much as what they imagined the game to be two years ago, everything has gone out the window.  Park layout, attraction classification, pretty decorations, they all mean squat to gameplay.  No one is asking you to give up the attractions, just put the junk away that is meaningless to the game, and make room for the current attractions.  We'll get land at some point, but at this point, the difference between 'want' and 'need' has been definitely drawn.  The Ice Rink that I received well after leveling up all of my Bambi characters to 10 is now officially useless.  That's going into mothballs.  My Zootpia police station and race track?  Time to go.  The Incredibles house?  No need to have that out any longer.  You see where I'm going with this.  Let's just give in and accept the fact that nothing is going to change because we hope it will.  We play, or we quit the game.  Me?  I'm not going anywhere because I can't have all of my little buildings out.



First of all who are you and what have you done with the @supernova we all know and love to hate? When is the last time you upset someone enough that they vowed to never return to these boards again? This level headed rational and calm @supernova over the last few months is really starting to creep me out! 

Seriously though, I’ve already accepted that, but that doesn’t mean I have to like it. Maybe with all the new land, I mistakenly thought they were listening to the a segment of players who have been playing from the beginning and wanted more. I’ll try not to make that mistake again. 

I guess I should stop trying to figure out the interns rational in some of there decisions they make. Problem is, it really would be fairly easy to open up 3 or 4 plots of land and make everyone happy?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay my friends, I have a LIST!  Actually I have photos and the list you're all going to have to sort of make up on your own I think. 

This is important.  I DO NOT HAVE the following:

Haunted Mansion <---- this is on sale, but my gems are more important to me for characters (that's just me)
San Fransokyo
The Pirates of the Caribbean <---- this is coming I know

So this land thing.  It's a BIG GIANT PUZZLE and I'm so much of a nerd that I miss doing puzzles and haven't done one is several years.  That being said, I worked a very large puzzle!!!!!  And I think I did a pretty great job.  I'm sure you will all judge me and that's okay, I sort of judge myself, because i have nothing major going on in my life right now so there's all this spare time.  Those TWO open space of land they gave us, Mine are going to BOTH be open for the Little Mermaid Event, because I'm missing those three buildings.  If ANYONE has access to the person who created this link http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Thread:13470 , please tell them we need more like this for when they open up other areas of land.  Or you know I can do my famous list and figure things out that way, but this link with the grid and stuff, that was CRAZY helpful.  I also (as someone who is not up on tech) am very proud of myself for being able to make pictures of these maps.

Anything that is GREY has been set aside for concessions stands.  Anything that I forgot to color in grey, well you can just put decorations or concessions stands in there.  The boxes are labeled by dimensions because this way, if you want, you can play around with what you want in that space. 

In order, Big Thunder is that Orange/Peachy color, California Screaming, the second green is Small World, and Space Mountain is purple!  According to all these boxes and dimensions and info that I have, this will work.  I'm not only a nerd, I'm also OCD!  Here's to happy players, a successful event for all of us, and me getting some more money-making things in my life!


----------



## UmmYeahOk

KimRonRufus said:


> All the gem buildings are on sale. I don't have any of them. Are any of them particularly useful?



Not all. Pluto’s house still isn’t 

I only buy the ones that are 50% off. It’s been ages since they last went on sale. What’s left for me to buy still isn’t that great of a deal IMO, especially since we all know a big event is coming next week. Buy a building or buy a premium character. That’s how I’m seeing it.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

@AJGolden1013 ever considered taking the LSAT? I feel like you would be a natural at the Logic Games


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> First of all who are you and what have you done with the @supernova we all know and love to hate? When is the last time you upset someone enough that they vowed to never return to these boards again? This level headed rational and calm @supernova over the last few months is really starting to creep me out!
> 
> Seriously though, I’ve already accepted that, but that doesn’t mean I have to like it. Maybe with all the new land, I mistakenly thought they were listening to the a segment of players who have been playing from the beginning and wanted more. I’ll try not to make that mistake again.
> 
> I guess I should stop trying to figure out the interns rational in some of there decisions they make. Problem is, it really would be fairly easy to open up 3 or 4 plots of land and make everyone happy?


I think we both know that they work very hard to NOT make players happy...


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Out of curiosity, to those who have their parks grouped by movie/theme, where do you have Tinkerbell's house?  Do you have it in with Peter Pan or the Princess/fairy buildings?  And, when TLM begins, are you going to add Jumpin' Jellyfish to those attractions?



Once I had all the Peter Pan items, I moved Tink's house so it could be grouped with them.

As for Jumpin' Jellies, I never even thought about moving it since it's a standalone ride at DCA that really doesn't have anything to do with the Little Mermaid.  But of course now I have to think about this.  It does look like it would fit in nicely with the new buildings.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> First of all who are you and what have you done with the @supernova we all know and love to hate? When is the last time you upset someone enough that they vowed to never return to these boards again? This level headed rational and calm @supernova over the last few months is really starting to creep me out!
> 
> Seriously though, I’ve already accepted that, but that doesn’t mean I have to like it. Maybe with all the new land, I mistakenly thought they were listening to the a segment of players who have been playing from the beginning and wanted more. I’ll try not to make that mistake again.
> 
> I guess I should stop trying to figure out the interns rational in some of there decisions they make. Problem is, it really would be fairly easy to open up 3 or 4 plots of land and make everyone happy?


Ok...right!?!  I think @supernova may be taking anger management classes.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Edited

10 x 10 Buildings
Chip ’n Dale’s Treehouse
Donald’s Boat
Mickey’s House
Minnie’s House
Pixie Hollow
Tortuga Tavern
Jungle River Drift
Incredibles House
Jack’s House
Festival of Lion King
Genie’s Lamp Show
White Rabbit’s House
Snow White’s Scary Adventure
Lilo’s House
Lahui Beach
Ito Robitics Lab
Tiki Room
Fantastic
Jumping Jellyfish
Primeval Whirl
Sword in the Stone
Tower of Terror


10 x 8 Buildings
Magic Mirror on the wall

11x10 Buildings
Kaa’s Jungle Gym

11x11 Buildings
Al’s Toy Barn
Pizza Planet
RC Racers
Cyclops Sushi
Wall-E’s House
Zootopia PD
Ancestor’s Shrine
Circle of Life
Cave of Wonders
Lotus Fountain
Alice in Wonderland
Tweedle’s Fairway
Seven Dwarf’s Cottage
Many Adventures of Poo
Pooh’s Hunny Hut
Rabbit’s House
Fantasia Gardens & Fairways

11x9 Buildings
Gaston’s Tavern

12x10 Buildings
Serpent Swing

12x11 Buildings
Dwarf’s Mine Train

12x12 Buildings
Mickey’s Fun Wheel
Jolly Roger
Fantasy Faire
Broomstick Graveyard
Troll Knoll
Lantern Attractions
Training Camp
Be Our Guest Restaurant
Streets of Agrabah
Ohana
Stitch’s Escape
San Fransokyo
Haunted Mansion
Splash Mountain
Pirates of the Caribbean

12x13 Buildings
Elsa’s Palace

12x9 Buildings
Wandering Oaken’s

13x11 Buildings
Frederickson Grounds

13x13 Buildings
Astro Blasters
Parachute Drop
Regal Carrousel
Mike & Sully to the Rescue
Omnidroid Course
Syndrome’s Zero Point Energy Rings
Magic Lamp Theatre
Astro Orbiters
Princess Fairytale Hall

14x10 Buildings
Zootopia Racetrack

14x14 Buildings
Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Mad Tea Party
Jet Packs

15x11 Buildings
Beast’s Castle

15x15 Buildings
The Kraken

16x11 Buildings
Forest Ice Rink

18x12 Buildings
Arendelle Rink

20x20 Buildings
Omnidroid City

7x7 Buildings
Eeyore’s House
Space Traders

8x8 Buildings
Lost Boys Hideout
Little Rodentia
The Meadow
Finklestein Tower
Golden Zephyr

8x9 Buildings
Baloo’s Oasis

9x10 Buildings
Golden Afternoon

9x9 Buildings
Daisy Diner
Goofy’s Playhouse
Mickey’s PhilharMagic
Pluto’s House
Jessie’s Snack Roundup
Peter Pan’s Flight
Davy’s Organ
Laugh Floor
Rapunzel’s Tower
Snuggly Duckling
Aurora’s Spinning Wheel
Fairy Hut
Nightmare Candy Shop
Belle’s House
Tree of Life
Lucky Cat Cafe


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay my friends, I have a LIST!  Actually I have photos and then list you're all going to have to sort of make up on your own I think.
> 
> This is important.  I DO NOT HAVE the following:
> 
> Haunted Mansion <---- this is on sale, but my gems are more important to me for characters (that's just me)
> San Fransokyo
> The Pirates of the Caribbean <---- this is coming I know
> 
> So this land thing.  It's a BIG GIANT PUZZLE and I'm so much of a nerd that I miss doing puzzles and haven't done one is several years.  That being said, I worked a very large puzzle!!!!!  And I think I did a pretty great job.  I'm sure you will all judge me and that's okay, I sort of judge myself, because i have nothing major going on in my life right now so there's all this spare time.  Those TWO open space of land they gave us, Mine are going to BOTH be open for the Little Mermaid Event, because I'm missing those three buildings.  If ANYONE has access to the person who created this link http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Thread:13470 , please tell them we need more like this for when they open up other areas of land.  Or you know I can do my famous list and figure things out that way, but this link with the grid and stuff, that was CRAZY helpful.  I also (as someone who is not up on tech) am very proud of myself for being able to make pictures of these maps.
> 
> Anything that is GREY has been set aside for concessions stands.  Anything that I forgot to color in grey, well you can just put decorations or concessions stands in there.  The boxes are labeled by dimensions because this way, if you want, you can play around with what you want in that space.
> 
> In order, Big Thunder is that Orange/Peachy color, California Screaming, the second green is Small World, and Space Mountain is purple!  According to all these boxes and dimensions and info that I have, this will work.  I'm not only a nerd, I'm also OCD!  Here's to happy players, a successful event for all of us, and me getting some more money-making things in my life!
> 
> View attachment 347516 View attachment 347517 View attachment 347518 View attachment 347519


Wow!! You are awesome.  Let me take a look on the computer so I can print it and I'll give you the real praise you deserve then.  THANKS!!!


----------



## mmmears

mmmears said:


> Not Supernova, but it's 12 x 12.



@AJGolden1013 POTC size


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> @AJGolden1013 POTC size


Thank you


----------



## mikegood2

@AJGolden1013 Great job! 

It’s amazing how much of a difference 1 or 2 more column/rows can make. I know it’s not on your list, but The omnidroid City is the largest building at 20x20, right. I’m so glad that all the new lands they’ve added over the last year or so have relatively straight sides and corners. You still might not be able to fit everything you want in a plot of land, but you can fit much more than some of the earlier plots.

I wonder what the footprint for the new buildings are gonna be? Haven’t watched the live stream, but it does sound like they’re on the larger size. So I’d say they’re likely 10x10+?


----------



## Figarro

KimRonRufus said:


> All the gem buildings are on sale. I don't have any of them. Are any of them particularly useful?



I'm not sure which buildings are on sale because I've got some of the premium attractions.  
Get those that give gold trophy, otherwise hold on to your gems for the upcoming event.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> @AJGolden1013 Great job!
> 
> It’s amazing how much of a difference 1 or 2 more column/rows can make. I know it’s not on your list, but The omnidroid City is the largest building at 20x20, right. I’m so glad that all the new lands they’ve added over the last year or so have relatively straight sides and corners. You still might not be able to fit everything you want in a plot of land, but you can fit much more than some of the earlier plots.
> 
> I wonder what the footprint for the new buildings are gonna be? Haven’t watched the live stream, but it does sound like they’re on the larger size. So I’d say they’re likely 10x10+?




Omnidroid City is on my list.  You are correct it is 20x20.  On my little pictures it's 20x20 in Big Thunder section.  After watching the live stream it seems that the four new buildings will be 10x10 and larger, MAYBE a 9x9 in there, but I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## Disney_Alli

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay my friends, I have a LIST!  Actually I have photos and then list you're all going to have to sort of make up on your own I think.
> 
> This is important.  I DO NOT HAVE the following:
> 
> Haunted Mansion <---- this is on sale, but my gems are more important to me for characters (that's just me)
> San Fransokyo
> The Pirates of the Caribbean <---- this is coming I know
> 
> So this land thing.  It's a BIG GIANT PUZZLE and I'm so much of a nerd that I miss doing puzzles and haven't done one is several years.  That being said, I worked a very large puzzle!!!!!  And I think I did a pretty great job.  I'm sure you will all judge me and that's okay, I sort of judge myself, because i have nothing major going on in my life right now so there's all this spare time.  Those TWO open space of land they gave us, Mine are going to BOTH be open for the Little Mermaid Event, because I'm missing those three buildings.  If ANYONE has access to the person who created this link http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Thread:13470 , please tell them we need more like this for when they open up other areas of land.  Or you know I can do my famous list and figure things out that way, but this link with the grid and stuff, that was CRAZY helpful.  I also (as someone who is not up on tech) am very proud of myself for being able to make pictures of these maps.
> 
> Anything that is GREY has been set aside for concessions stands.  Anything that I forgot to color in grey, well you can just put decorations or concessions stands in there.  The boxes are labeled by dimensions because this way, if you want, you can play around with what you want in that space.
> 
> In order, Big Thunder is that Orange/Peachy color, California Screaming, the second green is Small World, and Space Mountain is purple!  According to all these boxes and dimensions and info that I have, this will work.  I'm not only a nerd, I'm also OCD!  Here's to happy players, a successful event for all of us, and me getting some more money-making things in my life!
> 
> View attachment 347516 View attachment 347517 View attachment 347518 View attachment 347519





AJGolden1013 said:


> Edited
> 
> 10 x 10 Buildings
> Chip ’n Dale’s Treehouse
> Donald’s Boat
> Mickey’s House
> Minnie’s House
> Pixie Hollow
> Tortuga Tavern
> Jungle River Drift
> Incredibles House
> Jack’s House
> Festival of Lion King
> Genie’s Lamp Show
> White Rabbit’s House
> Snow White’s Scary Adventure
> Lilo’s House
> Lahui Beach
> Ito Robitics Lab
> Tiki Room
> Fantastic
> Jumping Jellyfish
> Primeval Whirl
> Sword in the Stone
> Tower of Terror
> 
> 
> 10 x 8 Buildings
> Magic Mirror on the wall
> 
> 11x10 Buildings
> Kaa’s Jungle Gym
> 
> 11x11 Buildings
> Al’s Toy Barn
> Pizza Planet
> RC Racers
> Cyclops Sushi
> Wall-E’s House
> Zootopia PD
> Ancestor’s Shrine
> Circle of Life
> Cave of Wonders
> Lotus Fountain
> Alice in Wonderland
> Tweedle’s Fairway
> Seven Dwarf’s Cottage
> Many Adventures of Poo
> Pooh’s Hunny Hut
> Rabbit’s House
> Fantasia Gardens & Fairways
> 
> 11x9 Buildings
> Gaston’s Tavern
> 
> 12x10 Buildings
> Serpent Swing
> 
> 12x11 Buildings
> Dwarf’s Mine Train
> 
> 12x12 Buildings
> Mickey’s Fun Wheel
> Jolly Roger
> Fantasy Faire
> Broomstick Graveyard
> Troll Knoll
> Lantern Attractions
> Training Camp
> Be Our Guest Restaurant
> Streets of Agrabah
> Ohana
> Stitch’s Escape
> San Fransokyo
> Haunted Mansion
> Splash Mountain
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> 12x13 Buildings
> Elsa’s Palace
> 
> 12x9 Buildings
> Wandering Oaken’s
> 
> 13x11 Buildings
> Frederickson Grounds
> 
> 13x13 Buildings
> Astro Blasters
> Parachute Drop
> Regal Carrousel
> Mike & Sully to the Rescue
> Omnidroid Course
> Syndrome’s Zero Point Energy Rings
> Magic Lamp Theatre
> Astro Orbiters
> Princess Fairytale Hall
> 
> 14x10 Buildings
> Zootopia Racetrack
> 
> 14x14 Buildings
> Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> Mad Tea Party
> Jet Packs
> 
> 15x11 Buildings
> Beast’s Castle
> 
> 15x15 Buildings
> The Kraken
> 
> 16x11 Buildings
> Forest Ice Rink
> 
> 18x12 Buildings
> Arendelle Rink
> 
> 20x20 Buildings
> Omnidroid City
> 
> 7x7 Buildings
> Eeyore’s House
> Space Traders
> 
> 8x8 Buildings
> Lost Boys Hideout
> Little Rodentia
> The Meadow
> Finklestein Tower
> Golden Zephyr
> 
> 8x9 Buildings
> Baloo’s Oasis
> 
> 9x10 Buildings
> Golden Afternoon
> 
> 9x9 Buildings
> Daisy Diner
> Goofy’s Playhouse
> Mickey’s PhilharMagic
> Pluto’s House
> Jessie’s Snack Roundup
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> Davy’s Organ
> Laugh Floor
> Rapunzel’s Tower
> Snuggly Duckling
> Aurora’s Spinning Wheel
> Fairy Hut
> Nightmare Candy Shop
> Belle’s House
> Tree of Life
> Lucky Cat Cafe



_I think I love you so what am I so afraid of? I'm thinking that I'm not sure of a love there is no cure for..._


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I'm done.  I'm all set with all my park set up.  The two plots of land are open for the upcoming event and now I'm just working on building my magic and leveling up my characters before the event starts.

Also.... remember before, when I said, here's hoping I get some money making things....well I have to be up in about 4 hours so that I can go to work.  I'm off to bed!  I'll check back in when I've caught up on sleep.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> First of all who are you and what have you done with the @supernova we all know and love to hate? When is the last time you upset someone enough that they vowed to never return to these boards again? This level headed rational and calm @supernova over the last few months is really starting to creep me out!





Windwaker4444 said:


> Ok...right!?!  I think @supernova may be taking anger management classes.



Fear not.  I still hate you all...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Fear not.  I still hate you all...



Ahhhh... and all is right with the world!


----------



## Somnam

I was wondering if all the Little Mermaid attractions will be able to fit into the plot of land we opened that was guarded by Mother Gothel. I have that plot completely empty with all other attractions out. The Under the Sea attraction looks the biggest, I’d say at least 13x13 which would make it the same size as the Magic Lamp theatre. If so and provided that Atlantica and Ursulas Lair are no bigger than 12x12 then yes they will all fit in that plot of land. If Under the Sea is any bigger than that then they will likely not all fit which will be very frustrating.


----------



## mmmears

I asked earlier but didn't get a response (which might just be a response in the end) but I'll ask again.  Did anyone get Jack Sparrow's costume?  Is there any use for it at all?  Is it a waste of time and effort and elixir?


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> I asked earlier but didn't get a response (which might just be a response in the end) but I'll ask again.  Did anyone get Jack Sparrow's costume?  Is there any use for it at all?  Is it a waste of time and effort and elixir?



I was wondering about that myself, and I feel like someone mentioned something about the costume being needed for a Tia Dalma task?  Possibly?  We shall soon see I suppose.  I did all my land maneuvering so now I"m just leveling and waiting.  I'm getting closer to getting that list lessened.  Every time I do though, they hit us with 7 new characters, which is not a bad thing at all.  I just find it interesting.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I asked earlier but didn't get a response (which might just be a response in the end) but I'll ask again.  Did anyone get Jack Sparrow's costume?  Is there any use for it at all?  Is it a waste of time and effort and elixir?


I haven't read any posts where anyone has mentioned him yet.  My issue is that his requirements are the same as taking him to 10.  I am maxed out on both 10 and the costume, but the ear hats are taking forever.  And given a choice between the coat and 10, I'm taking level 10.  I have't seen a use for the coat yet, outside of the one task with Tia.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I haven't read any posts where anyone has mentioned him yet.  My issue is that his requirements are the same as taking him to 10.  I am maxed out on both 10 and the costume, but the ear hats are taking forever.  And given a choice between the coat and 10, I'm taking level 10.  I have't seen a use for the coat yet, outside of the one task with Tia.



I only have him at L8 but I do have that task with Tia sitting there.  As I've said (probably too many times) I'm not a fan of the whole costume thing in general, but if it was useful I'd get it.  I guess I'll hold off on it for now.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this one.  I wish I could get him to 10 - I feel like I have too many characters at the moment and would love to clear some out before Ariel begins.


----------



## mikegood2

Feel the same way about the costumes, especially the ones that cost 120 gems. I think many of them are cute, but if they don’t offer some type of item advantage IMO what’s the point? I’d grudgingly consider purchasing a costume if they offered some type of item advantage. And not just for one character or event, but even if they carried over to future events, even if they were say 24 hour item jobs.

Was just looking at all the costumes and was suprised to see a few coming soon items. Also had a good laugh at some of the costumes lunar costume for Goofy or especially Olaf’s bow tie. For 120 gems, at the time it came out, they rotated 2 holiday leafs and put a red dot in the center.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally welcoming Tia.  Now to check out @AJGolden1013 's homework.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally welcoming Tia.  Now to check out @AJGolden1013 's homework.



homework


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ok @AJGolden1013 ...here is your next assignment...should you choose to accept it... Group each theme by movie and then tell us which themes will fit in each section of your maps.  

I printed your maps tonight and now I'm trying to figure out a smart way to keep each theme together.  Thanks again for laying it all out for us!!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ok @AJGolden1013 ...here is your next assignment...should you choose to accept it... Group each theme by movie and then tell us which themes will fit in each section of your maps.
> 
> I printed your maps tonight and now I'm trying to figure out a smart way to keep each theme together.  Thanks again for laying it all out for us!!!



Until they open up new plots of land that will hold such large pieces, I don’t know if it’s possible.  I personally am not that bothered.  When all the little mermaid buildings come out I’m going to mix them into my park. That’s why I laid things out by size.  Perhaps when they open up more land it might be done, but for right now I don’t see a way.


----------



## rr333

Tia is finally ready to welcome! Should I do it now? Or hold off til after the event?

I'm also trying to level up my Lilo&Stitch characters but they are all collecting at the moment. How high would you guess they should be for the event?

ETA... they are all at 8, except Nani who is 2 hours from being at 9, and Stitch who is at 7 (with much to collect)


----------



## AJGolden1013

rr333 said:


> Tia is finally ready to welcome! Should I do it now? Or hold off til after the event?
> 
> I'm also trying to level up my Lilo&Stitch characters but they are all collecting at the moment. How high would you guess they should be for the event?
> 
> ETA... they are all at 8, except Nani who is 2 hours from being at 9, and Stitch who is at 7 (with much to collect)



I personally would focus on Lilo and Stitch and get them as high as possible with the 3days ish we have left.  It’s better to have them as close to maxed out as possible so they can assist with the event.  If they are all at 10 or relatively close to 10 then you should be able to use them to help gain more event currency.  They might be okay where they are all now, but in my opinion, the closer to 10 the better


----------



## mikegood2

rr333 said:


> Tia is finally ready to welcome! Should I do it now? Or hold off til after the event?
> 
> I'm also trying to level up my Lilo&Stitch characters but they are all collecting at the moment. How high would you guess they should be for the event?
> 
> ETA... they are all at 8, except Nani who is 2 hours from being at 9, and Stitch who is at 7 (with much to collect)





AJGolden1013 said:


> I personally would focus on Lilo and Stitch and get them as high as possible with the 3days ish we have left.  It’s better to have them as close to maxed out as possible so they can assist with the event.  If they are all at 10 or relatively close to 10 then you should be able to use them to help gain more event currency.  They might be okay where they are all now, but in my opinion, the closer to 10 the better



First of all congratulations on finally being able to welcome Tia! 

Secondly, I would partially disagree with @AJGolden1013. While agree with her suggestion about trying to get your L&S characters as high as possible, although they should be high enough for the event, I would definitely also welcome Tia before the event starts. 

Tia takes 24 hours to welcome, so this would be the time to level her up and I’m not sure about you, but it would drive me crazy (crazier) knowing I had a character ready to welcome, but wait close to a month before welcoming them. During the event, you should be able to collect and level Tia up a few levels and take advantage of the quicker leveling times.

I’ve been focusing on leveling up as many of my higher characters as possible before the event starts. This weekend I leveled all my original Pirates characters to level 9 and 5 of my BH6 characters are ready to level to 9, so I’m hoping to get 1 or 2 done before the event starts. Gonna Level my Baymax to 7 first though.


----------



## mikegood2

Well the bad news is I now have 1 more character I need to worry about leveling.

The good news is it’s because I got Davy Jones from a platinum chest I got from my 10 day reward streak!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Well the bad news is I now have 1 more character I need to worry about leveling.
> 
> The good news is it’s because I got Davy Jones from a platinum chest I got from my 10 day reward streak!!!


Lucky!! Trade you for the beautiful musical fountain I got.  It's brand new.  Never been played with.  And it can be all yours!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

rr333 said:


> Tia is finally ready to welcome! Should I do it now? Or hold off til after the event?
> 
> I'm also trying to level up my Lilo&Stitch characters but they are all collecting at the moment. How high would you guess they should be for the event?
> 
> ETA... they are all at 8, except Nani who is 2 hours from being at 9, and Stitch who is at 7 (with much to collect)


I'd welcome Tia now.  Like right now. Also keep working on collecting tokens for L&S while Tia is making the 24 journey to your kingdom.  I got my Tia up to level 2 right away, so you can collect for her at the same time.  If you are anything like me, you'll be happy you crossed her off your to do list.  Congrats!!! She took awhile.


----------



## Somnam

In all the events I’ve played that had helper characters, I don’t recall them ever needing to be higher than level 6 to do tasks for event currency/character tokens. Once I needed to get Carpet to level 6 because I only had it at level 5. Most of my event characters are under level 7 and I’ve never struggled during an event that featured helper characters. I really do need to work on levelling characters tho, I’m way behind.


----------



## PrincessS121212

wingweaver84 said:


> Ya know,forgive me if I sound a bit rude(I don't mean to be)but maybe it's time to start being thankful for what we DO have and stop complaining about what we don't. It drives me nuts to see so many complaints about a (free to play) game when there really don't have to be. Look at what the developers have given us and what they keep giving us with all these new features. For pete's sake,they even opened up Adventureland not too long ago,they finally decided to release TLM for everyone who kept whining for it,they do give us new land from time to time,and yet it's never enough for people. I know I sound like a broken record,but it's ridiculous. And quite honestly,it will eventually get to the point where I will neither watch the livestreams or participate in these forums because of how toxic this community gets.



I know everyone on here views the game differently and that it can sometimes get pretty negative, but having read every single comment on this forum from page 1 to page 1042, I'd say it goes in waves.  When they release something everyone has wanted for awhile, like land or particular character sets, there are usually several pages of comments that are very positive.  Just look back a week or two and see all the happy comments about finally leveling pirate characters to 10 after more than a year and releasing 2 plots of land so everyone could actually put out the attractions they worked so hard for.

The biggest, most common complaint for this game seems to be land, and that is where lots of the negativity comes from.  They advertised the game as a build your own theme park, then gave us tons of neat buildings, concessions, decorations, and characters to put in it.  Great!  Except there isn't enough LAND to do this most of the time.  Some players don't care how their park looks as long as it all fits, some arrange by size or time of drops, while others try to lay it out neatly with decor and concessions that match the movie theme or attraction area.  There is no wrong way to play, BUT when they don't put out enough land, NO ONE can play the way they want.  People have been stating since the first 3 months, Why bother spending money on a new attraction or decoration if I have to have it in storage?  Gameloft doesn't care that they are losing money from willing spenders all over a simple concept.  If you introduce 4 new buildings per event, then put out 1 piece of land per event to display them so people don't have to redo their dream park every single event just so the "right" buildings are out to drop tokens or trophies.

This becomes a big problem the further into the game you get.  Yes, you may have to put away the incredibles set to make room for the new sets, but then you run the risk of not having certain tasks available when those characters can collect event currency for future events.  (example clearing away lilo and stitch building to make room, except you need those characters/buildings for currency for little mermaid).  On top of that, you have to keep out certain trophy attractions and it gets time consuming and annoying to have to pack away buildings every event to make room for the new ones when the easy and obvious solution is to just drop 1 piece of land for each new event and be done with it.  I don't see how that's a very hard thing for them to do or at least address since it is one of the regular negative comments posted.  Everyone posted positively for the last land update and yet, here comes a new event where we are back to being behind in land space again.  The seems like a legitimate issue for people to rant about.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessS121212 said:


> I know everyone on here views the game differently and that it can sometimes get pretty negative, but having read every single comment on this forum from page 1 to page 1042, I'd say it goes in waves.  When they release something everyone has wanted for awhile, like land or particular character sets, there are usually several pages of comments that are very positive.  Just look back a week or two and see all the happy comments about finally leveling pirate characters to 10 after more than a year and releasing 2 plots of land so everyone could actually put out the attractions they worked so hard for.
> 
> The biggest, most common complaint for this game seems to be land, and that is where lots of the negativity comes from.  They advertised the game as a build your own theme park, then gave us tons of neat buildings, concessions, decorations, and characters to put in it.  Great!  Except there isn't enough LAND to do this most of the time.  Some players don't care how their park looks as long as it all fits, some arrange by size or time of drops, while others try to lay it out neatly with decor and concessions that match the movie theme or attraction area.  There is no wrong way to play, BUT when they don't put out enough land, NO ONE can play the way they want.  People have been stating since the first 3 months, Why bother spending money on a new attraction or decoration if I have to have it in storage?  Gameloft doesn't care that they are losing money from willing spenders all over a simple concept.  If you introduce 4 new buildings per event, then put out 1 piece of land per event to display them so people don't have to redo their dream park every single event just so the "right" buildings are out to drop tokens or trophies.
> 
> This becomes a big problem the further into the game you get.  Yes, you may have to put away the incredibles set to make room for the new sets, but then you run the risk of not having certain tasks available when those characters can collect event currency for future events.  (example clearing away lilo and stitch building to make room, except you need those characters/buildings for currency for little mermaid).  On top of that, you have to keep out certain trophy attractions and it gets time consuming and annoying to have to pack away buildings every event to make room for the new ones when the easy and obvious solution is to just drop 1 piece of land for each new event and be done with it.  I don't see how that's a very hard thing for them to do or at least address since it is one of the regular negative comments posted.  Everyone posted positively for the last land update and yet, here comes a new event where we are back to being behind in land space again.  The seems like a legitimate issue for people to rant about.



Couldn’t have said it better myself and unlike me, you stayed cool, calm and collected! 




PrincessS121212 said:


> *If you introduce 4 new buildings per event, then put out 1 piece of land per event to display them so people don't have to redo their dream park every single event just so the "right" buildings are out to drop tokens or trophies.*



In paricular this part is dead on. I just can not, and will never understand why they would not do that? It would be one thing if they didn’t have any unopened plots of land but they have 12 unopened plots. That's why I over reacted the way I did,  because I was shocked that the first event after the big update, they wouldn’t open land. I guess we will find out in a few days, but I’m holding out hope that they open up a plot of land.



PrincessS121212 said:


> This becomes a big problem the further into the game you get.  Yes, you may have to put away the incredibles set to make room for the new sets, but then you run the risk of not having certain tasks available when those characters can collect event currency for future events.  (example clearing away lilo and stitch building to make room, except you need those characters/buildings for currency for little mermaid).  On top of that, you have to keep out certain trophy attractions and it gets time consuming and annoying to have to pack away buildings every event to make room for the new ones when the easy and obvious solution is to just drop 1 piece of land for each new event and be done with it.  I don't see how that's a very hard thing for them to do or at least address since it is one of the regular negative comments posted.  Everyone posted positively for the last land update and yet, here comes a new event where we are back to being behind in land space again.  The seems like a legitimate issue for people to rant about.



Yep! 

Unless there is some technical reason they are doing this, I just don’t get it. Also, I don’t  buy that it would slow the game up to much, or keep older devices from playing the game. If that was the case, why would they open up that portal and add all that area in the game?

If they would just open up some of that land, it would make so many players who played since the beginning happy. It would also potentially open up a new revenue stream, because I would be willing to spend a few bucks, wether it’s cash or gems, to get some more land. As it stand right now, they will not get anymore money from me and until recently, I almost always bought something, even if it was just a float to help the show support for the game and help it stick around.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Well, I may be kind of behind with this event, since I didn't get Stitch and I haven't really had much luck focusing on the Pirates characters either :/ Hoping we will get internet quickly after this move so I can at least keep up a bit!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I think for the entire event, provided they don't assist with LM tokens.  I think I'll just continually send all the BH6 crew out for microbots.  26 days worth of collecting the same token should make me enough to level up maybe a few BH6 people by the time LM is over


----------



## chelynnah

Somnam said:


> In all the events I’ve played that had helper characters, I don’t recall them ever needing to be higher than level 6 to do tasks for event currency/character tokens. Once I needed to get Carpet to level 6 because I only had it at level 5. Most of my event characters are under level 7 and I’ve never struggled during an event that featured helper characters. I really do need to work on levelling characters tho, I’m way behind.


And I recall almost every one of them needing at least one at 10.  I had to level up Hans and Olaf  I think.  One of the Mulan characters, and a Beauty and the beast character.  Maybe not in the few most recent ones, but definitely in a lot of them one of the characters could only get tokens at 10 and I’ve spent the first day levelling them up before the welcoming the new character, or right after


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Out of curiosity, to those who have their parks grouped by movie/theme, where do you have Tinkerbell's house?  Do you have it in with Peter Pan or the Princess/fairy buildings?  And, when TLM begins, are you going to add Jumpin' Jellyfish to those attractions?


Tink is with the other fairies and I feel like jumpin' jellyfish is more for finding nemo so it wiil stay randomly placed in tomorrowland!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I think for the entire event, provided they don't assist with LM tokens.  I think I'll just continually send all the BH6 crew out for microbots.  26 days worth of collecting the same token should make me enough to level up maybe a few BH6 people by the time LM is over


I feel like that is all I do with those characters.  Including Tink , of course.  Everytime time I tap the castle by accident, I think of @mikegood 2 and his excitement of going thru an entire day of not missing her.  I have yet to experience that joy.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> Tink is with the other fairies and I feel like jumpin' jellyfish is more for finding nemo so it wiil stay randomly placed in tomorrowland!


Hi Immatooki!!!  Maybe Jumpin' Jellyfish would be a good attraction to place between those two once Nemo joins our kingdoms.  How have you been?  I think the last I read you were taking a test.  Everything going well in the world of dentistry?


----------



## Quellman

AJGolden1013 said:


> I think for the entire event, provided they don't assist with LM tokens.  I think I'll just continually send all the BH6 crew out for microbots.  26 days worth of collecting the same token should make me enough to level up maybe a few BH6 people by the time LM is over


I'm still holding out hope that the release notes will rebalance some of the tasks for microbots to 6 minutes.


----------



## Mattimation

I didn't open the game once during the Big Hero 6 event, so I'm incredibly excited this next event is for my favorite movie! I've already rearranged my whole park to make room, and have about one and a half lots of land free - could get another one open if I need it. I'm putting Jumpin' Jellyfish with Little Mermaid rides, since "Jumpin' Jellyfish" is a line from the movie and the ride itself is from the Mermaid Lagoon in Tokyo DisneySea. As for Tinker Bell's house, I used to have it as kind of the "segway" between Princess and Peter Pan sections, but now it's the center of Peter Pan stuff.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> If you introduce 4 new buildings per event, then put out 1 piece of land per event to display them so people don't have to redo their dream park every single event just so the "right" buildings are out to drop tokens or trophies.
> 
> This becomes a big problem the further into the game you get.  Yes, you may have to put away the incredibles set to make room for the new sets, but then you run the risk of not having certain tasks available when those characters can collect event currency for future events.  (example clearing away lilo and stitch building to make room, except you need those characters/buildings for currency for little mermaid).  On top of that, you have to keep out certain trophy attractions and it gets time consuming and annoying to have to pack away buildings every event to make room for the new ones when the easy and obvious solution is to just drop 1 piece of land for each new event and be done with it.  I don't see how that's a very hard thing for them to do or at least address since it is one of the regular negative comments posted.  Everyone posted positively for the last land update and yet, here comes a new event where we are back to being behind in land space again.  The seems like a legitimate issue for people to rant about.


First world problems.  I still don't get people's concern over anally building their park they way they feel that it should.  I don't really focus on layout or where buildings are when I play.  I open it, set up characters for four hour tasks, and leave the game for four hours.  I don't care if a Snow White building is in Frontierland or Tomorrowland.  Which is good because apparently Gameloft doesn't much care about that, either.  Otherwise it would impact gameplay.

As for putting away buildings that drop tokens, we can pick and choose what to put away or take back out.  Right now, we can comfortably put away all attractions for Snow White, Zootopia, Incredibles, and Tangled.  That now opens up a sizeable chunk of anyone's park.  Then for the next event if they don't add land, but say, Zootopia becomes relevant again, we put away Lilo and Stitch instead.  There is a bit of an element of strategy to this game, yet we complain when it's time to strategize.

In the end, honestly folks if every single building of a pointless app on your phone aren't out, but your parents are both healthy and you are employed and have a roof over your head, clean running water at home, and your dog wasn't hit by a bus, then on the list of life's priorities, "Waaah, I can't fit out all of my buildings" is pretty damn low down on your list of life's concerns, no?


----------



## KPach525

Have to say I was initially skeptical about adding LM, but after watching the live stream replay, I’m actually really excited for this event! Especially because we can have mermaid Ariel or human Ariel! Big upswing from BH6

As far as regular gameplay goes, I am 22 lockets shy of Tia, painfully slow with only 2 available characters. Contemplating buying some platinum chests because I really want Davy Jones to also help with the above and PotC is my FAVE!

Somehow yesterday my parade of 4 floats magically dropped *15* gems and I about fell over.

Lastly, I’m thinking of having a post-Labor Day clearance sale of all decorations to Merlin so I can get Davy’s organ. Any good reason I shouldn’t? I’m a completionist, but the decorations feel like nonsense anymore.


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> Have to say I was initially skeptical about adding LM, but after watching the live stream replay, I’m actually really excited for this event! Especially because we can have mermaid Ariel or human Ariel! Big upswing from BH6
> 
> As far as regular gameplay goes, I am 22 lockets shy of Tia, painfully slow with only 2 available characters. Contemplating buying some platinum chests because I really want Davy Jones to also help with the above and PotC is my FAVE!
> 
> Somehow yesterday my parade of 4 floats magically dropped *15* gems and I about fell over.
> 
> Lastly, I’m thinking of having a post-Labor Day clearance sale of all decorations to Merlin so I can get Davy’s organ. Any good reason I shouldn’t? I’m a completionist, but the decorations feel like nonsense anymore.


So that's where all my gems went....


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> First world problems.  I still don't get people's concern over anally building their park they way they feel that it should.  I don't really focus on layout or where buildings are when I play.  I open it, set up characters for four hour tasks, and leave the game for four hours.  I don't care if a Snow White building is in Frontierland or Tomorrowland.  Which is good because apparently Gameloft doesn't much care about that, either.  Otherwise it would impact gameplay.
> 
> As for putting away buildings that drop tokens, we can pick and choose what to put away or take back out.  Right now, we can comfortably put away all attractions for Snow White, Zootopia, Incredibles, and Tangled.  That now opens up a sizeable chunk of anyone's park.  Then for the next event if they don't add land, but say, Zootopia becomes relevant again, we put away Lilo and Stitch instead.  There is a bit of an element of strategy to this game, yet we complain when it's time to strategize.
> 
> In the end, honestly folks if every single building of a pointless app on your phone aren't out, but your parents are both healthy and you are employed and have a roof over your head, clean running water at home, and your dog wasn't hit by a bus, then on the list of life's priorities, "Waaah, I can't fit out all of my buildings" is pretty damn low down on your list of life's concerns, no?



Really? It's really not hard to understand, people want and like to play this game differently. If layout isn’t important to you and you don’t care if you’ve got all your building out, great! If layout isn’t a huge deal to me, but if I like to place movies buildings on their own plot of land, great. If someone like to make their kingdom as close to the Magic Kingdom as possible, great. If someone wants to printout out maps to maximize their space, great. If someone wants to own and place every building, concession stand *and decoration*, that’s (crazy) . The point is everyone wants to do things differently and it would be great if everyone could. The lack of land makes that hard to do. If you have an event that adds 4 buildings than release a plot of land to accommodate it and all’s good. And we still don’t know this entire conversation could be irrelevant and they will open up a new land when the event starts. 

Now you and I have had this discussion before and both came to the conclusion that they don’t care about the building aspect of the game anymore. That said, the games still has “Build your own Magical Park” as it’s subhead, so they are still advertising it that way. Sadly, I’ve given up the notion that I’ll be able to build my park the way I want. My issue, which I agree that I over reacted about, is that they have 12 unopened plots so there is no logical reason not to introduce a new plot of land every event. Sure, they would eventually run out of land, but that’s a problem to deal with a year and a half or two years down the road.



supernova said:


> In the end, honestly folks if every single building of a pointless app on your phone aren't out, but your parents are both healthy and you are employed and have a roof over your head, clean running water at home, and your dog wasn't hit by a bus, then on the list of life's priorities, "Waaah, I can't fit out all of my buildings" is pretty damn low down on your list of life's concerns, no?



As far as first world problem go yes a game like this is relatively low down in life’s concerns. That said, this is a message board for the game and one of the things people do on it is complain, voice their concerns on the game, or offer suggestions on ways to improve it. So, while I understand what you’re saying there it’s relatively irrelevant.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Have to say I was initially skeptical about adding LM, but after watching the live stream replay, I’m actually really excited for this event! Especially because we can have mermaid Ariel or human Ariel! Big upswing from BH6



Haven’t and probably won’t watch the livestream, but gotta admits I’m more excited about this event than the last few.



KPach525 said:


> As far as regular gameplay goes, I am 22 lockets shy of Tia, painfully slow with only 2 available characters. Contemplating buying some platinum chests because I really want Davy Jones to also help with the above and PotC is my FAVE!



Yeah, Tia is painfully slow, but once you get her, she does seem to level fairly quickly. I’ve got mine up to level 4, but the biggest problem I have with her is she doesn’t collect anything other than flags. Same issue I have with Michael Darling, who I just send home, because he doesn’t collect anything.



KPach525 said:


> Somehow yesterday my parade of 4 floats magically dropped *15* gems and I about fell over.



Nice!



KPach525 said:


> Lastly, I’m thinking of having a post-Labor Day clearance sale of all decorations to Merlin so I can get Davy’s organ. Any good reason I shouldn’t? I’m a completionist, but the decorations feel like nonsense anymore.



Nope! For some reason I like to keep 1 of everything and 2 of each bench/lamp, also a completionist, but everthing else goes into elixir. The quicker you can get Davy's organ the better. WOW, that just sounds wrong and dirty .  It really helps you collect items for Pirates.


----------



## mikegood2

On a positive note, I just leveled my Davy Jones to level 2! 

Got to give them credit, they weren’t stingy with giving him jobs items once you get him to level 2. If anything, they probably gave him to many collectible items. His 4 hour job has 3 epic and 1 rare object. I’m guessing since one of those items is the pirate fabric, and he’s the only character who can collect it, that it's going to be a long process? Anyone who has Davy, now have your pirate fabric drop rates been?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Haven’t and probably won’t watch the livestream, but gotta admits I’m more excited about this event than the last few.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Tia is painfully slow, but once you get her, she does seem to level fairly quickly. I’ve got mine up to level 4, but the biggest problem I have with her is she doesn’t collect anything other than flags. Same issue I have with Michael Darling, who I just send home, because he doesn’t collect anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! For some reason I like to keep 1 of everything and 2 of each bench/lamp, also a completionist, but everthing else goes into elixir. The quicker you can get Davy's organ the better. WOW, that just sounds wrong and dirty .  It really helps you collect items for Pirates.


Thanks.  You just tarnished Davy Jones' Organ forever!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> On a positive note, I just leveled my Davy Jones to level 2!
> 
> Got to give them credit, they weren’t stingy with giving him jobs items once you get him to level 2. If anything, they probably gave him to many collectible items. His 4 hour job has 3 epic and 1 rare object. I’m guessing since one of those items is the pirate fabric, and he’s the only character who can collect it, that it's going to be a long process? Anyone who has Davy, now have your pirate fabric drop rates been?


Maybe not stingy with tokens...but very stingy with the chance of getting him.  I've seriously tried to get him 12 times already.    12 sad empty little platinum chests that never had a chance to live up to their true potential.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So as of last night I was able to welcome Tia Dalma, so that was cool, and as of today, Bambi and Flower area ready to move to 10, but they can't right now, because Tia isn't here yet.  Tia will not be here until 8:45PM EST, and because of the update roll outs and the numerous glitches that can appear with this game, I'm not ready to welcome them until the end of the Little Mermaid event.  I kind of like the little exclamations telling me that people are ready.  I feel like I accomplished something, which is just silly.

Character Status:
Michael Darling - collecting for 5
John Darling - collecting for 7
Elizabeth Swann - collecting for 10 
Jack Sparrow - collecting for 10 <--- needs ONE ear hat, so he should be ready by tonight
Will Turning - collecting for 10
Captain Barbossa - collecting for 7
Tia Dalma - welcoming now
Davy Jones - collecting for 7
Bambi - ready for 10
Flower - ready for 10
Jack-Jack - collecting for 10
Christopher Robin - collecting for 6
Hiro - ready for 9 <---- I only have 113 microbots, so technically yes he is ready, but choosing between him and Go Go, drops me to not enough bots for both to be ready
Baymax - collecting for 8
Yokai - collecting for 9
Go Go - ready for 9 <---- see above comment for Hiro, it's really one or the other at this point
Honey Lemon - collecting for 10
Fred - collecting for 9
Wasabi - collecting for 8

I feel like I'm doing a decent job with characters, so that's a plus.  Everyone else is at level 10, so that's helpful and with 7 new characters on the way, I'll have a chance to level off the list above as well as add those 7 to it


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Maybe not stingy with tokens...but very stingy with the chance of getting him.  I've seriously tried to get him 12 times already.    12 sad empty little platinum chests that never had a chance to live up to their true potential.



Would gladly send you the platinum chest that I found in my kingdom if I could. It will probably give me another sun dial or the Bambi Ice Rink that I would have to rearrange my kingdom or keep it in storage! If I did get it, I promise I won’t go on another space rant


----------



## Windwaker4444

Nothing wrong with a little rant when it is well deserved.  I 100% agree with you on the land issue.  You just tend to word it much better.  And since we have been seeing the "softer" side of @supernova, you may need to take up the reins for a bit.


----------



## mmmears

At last count, I have 13 characters who aren't at level 10 (and none are ready for that, either).  With 7 more on the way it's more than I'm used to having out.  I guess the days when we don't have much to do in the game are gone for good.


I find the land thing an issue since I don't want to have to move stuff in and out of storage.  I think it's a pain and just silly that they can't give us enough land to put all those attractions they offer.  On the plus side, I've saved a lot of gems since I'm not buying a few of the "premium" attractions since there isn't room for them.  Dumb move on their part, IMHO.




Windwaker4444 said:


> Thanks.  You just tarnished Davy Jones' Organ forever!!!



OMG just


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> At last count, I have 13 characters who aren't at level 10 (and none are ready for that, either).  With 7 more on the way it's more than I'm used to having out.  I guess the days when we don't have much to do in the game are gone for good.
> 
> 
> I find the land thing an issue since I don't want to have to move stuff in and out of storage.  I think it's a pain and just silly that they can't give us enough land to put all those attractions they offer.  On the plus side, I've saved a lot of gems since I'm not buying a few of the "premium" attractions since there isn't room for them.  Dumb move on their part, IMHO



So I understand completely about the days of "nothing to do being gone for good.  My list of leveling will be 7 plus 19, which seems excessive somehow.
For the land, refer back to page 1041.  I posted the land maps.  I hope it helps you so you can take buildings and attractions out of storage.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> At last count, I have 13 characters who aren't at level 10 (and none are ready for that, either).  With 7 more on the way it's more than I'm used to having out.  I guess the days when we don't have much to do in the game are gone for good.
> 
> I find the land thing an issue since I don't want to have to move stuff in and out of storage.  I think it's a pain and just silly that they can't give us enough land to put all those attractions they offer.  On the plus side, I've saved a lot of gems since I'm not buying a few of the "premium" attractions since there isn't room for them.  Dumb move on their part, IMHO.
> 
> OMG just





AJGolden1013 said:


> So I understand completely about the days of "nothing to do being gone for good.  My list of leveling will be 7 plus 19, which seems excessive somehow.
> For the land, refer back to page 1041.  I posted the land maps.  I hope it helps you so you can take buildings and attractions out of storage.



Looks like I’m right between you two at 16 left to level. 6 of those are, or will be, at level 9 when the event starts, so they’ll be ready to max when the event is over.  An additional 3 BH6 characters would be ready, if the event didn’t start in 1 1/2 days, oh yeah also if I has 240+ more microbots. 

I really wish I was smart enough not to buy the premium attractions, but who am I kidding I probably will. Still a completionist, and I have everything except 1 or 2 platinum chest items.

Speaking of platinum chests, for anyone who watched the stream, did they mention if all the TLM will be available in the storyline or gems? I just got a sinking feeling they could pull another Davy Jones and am really hoping that isn’t the case.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like I’m right between you two at 16 left to level. 6 of those are, or will be, at level 9 when the event starts, so they’ll be ready to max when the event is over.  An additional 3 BH6 characters would be ready, if the event didn’t start in 1 1/2 days, oh yeah also if I has 240+ more microbots.
> 
> I really wish I was smart enough not to buy the premium attractions, but who am I kidding I probably will. Still a completionist, and I have everything except 1 or 2 platinum chest items.
> 
> Speaking of platinum chests, for anyone who watched the stream, did they mention if all the TLM will be available in the storyline or gems? I just got a sinking feeling they could pull another Davy Jones and am really hoping that isn’t the case.


I was worried about the chest thing too.  I have 4 gold and 2 platinum in a holding pattern until I know for sure.  I'm also holding onto all of my elixir just in case.  Capt. Jack is just going to have to wait for his new fancy duds.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I have 16 that I'm currently working on, without Davy Jones.  I think you all were lucky enough to get him.   Other than him, we are all probably working on the same characters.  C. Robin is very slow going considering how many characters are collecting tokens for him.  I have Tia at 3, 1 locket from 4.  Honey Lemon is 2 hats from lv 10.  No one else in my world is even close to lv 10 yet.  I'm just going to keep them in limbo until I see who drops what for LM.

Really looking forward to this next update!!!!


----------



## Quellman

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 16 that I'm currently working on, without Davy Jones.  I think you all were lucky enough to get him.   Other than him, we are all probably working on the same characters.  C. Robin is very slow going considering how many characters are collecting tokens for him.  I have Tia at 3, 1 locket from 4.  Honey Lemon is 2 hats from lv 10.  No one else in my world is even close to lv 10 yet.  I'm just going to keep them in limbo until I see who drops what for LM.
> 
> Really looking forward to this next update!!!!


Christopher is just a grind and doesn't get in the way of anyone else, so that is a big plus.  I agree that those with Davy have a nice leg up.  Granted I still don't have zootopia either.  Just a nice pile of elixir from planter conversions.   


I'm not banking on Little Mermaid having gold and platnium chest components, I mean a few tokens might be in there, but they have enough stuff in chests for people to spend their money on.  And after grumpy, I don't think they'll make limited time characters so unobtainable again any time soon.


----------



## KPach525

iOS update available! I’m east coast FYI


----------



## KPach525

Well appears the interns have heard the complaints, and it’s going to tick off a lot of people, but Davy Jones is no longer available in chests and is instead available for gem purchase...


----------



## Cherry Limeade

KPach525 said:


> Well appears the interns have heard the complaints, and it’s going to tick off a lot of people, but Davy Jones is no longer available in chests and is instead available for gem purchase...



Downloading the update now. Wow! I got DJ yesterday from the platinum chest reward streak. Guess I got him just in time since I use gems for event characters. Yikes! Why would people complain? At least through platinum chests, you had a chance without spending gems.


----------



## goingthedistance

I think the people complaining about DJ are the ones who spent real cash on chest bundles and ended up with a waffle concession or a useless statue.


----------



## jeremy1002

The update is not working for me on iPhone 6.  It says my version is outdated, even though I updated and the splash screen shows Ariel.  Game will not start.


----------



## AJGolden1013

KPach525 said:


> Well appears the interns have heard the complaints, and it’s going to tick off a lot of people, but Davy Jones is no longer available in chests and is instead available for gem purchase...



If I had just been patient...... oh well........

In my head I hear that loser music from the price is right for myself


----------



## jeremy1002

jeremy1002 said:


> The update is not working for me on iPhone 6.  It says my version is outdated, even though I updated and the splash screen shows Ariel.  Game will not start.


----------



## mmmears

While I am thankful that I got Davy Jones from a platinum chest, and relatively quickly (I think it was the 3rd or 4th chest I had to wait 24 hours for...) I don't like the idea that they put characters in chests.  I mean, that ice rink is still there, taunting me...  and I don't gamble my gems on chests.  I would rather have the ability to just buy him outright than buy the "chance" that I could get him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am torn on the moving of DJ - I don't have him yet, and wasn't planning to buy Platinum Chests for the *chance* to get him ... I suppose now if I ever have a build up of gems I can just buy him. 

For non-timed events and non-essential characters I am sort of ok with either way as I will just take it as I get it when I get it - or not

Now, if it is an event character I would *hate* if it was in a chest and just random


----------



## Onceler

The update opened up a little more of Adventureland for viewing. It's now possible to see all of Expedition Everest as well as quite a bit of water next to it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Onceler said:


> The update opened up a little more of Adventureland for viewing. It's now possible to see all of Expedition Everest as well as quite a bit of water next to it.



yeah, just noticed that and I think they added in Prince Eric's Castle and the pirate boat that is docked near it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hmm, I have an iPhone 6plus and the update worked for me .... can you restart your phone to try again?


----------



## jeremy1002

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmm, I have an iPhone 6plus and the update worked for me .... can you restart your phone to try again?


Tried that, thanks tho.  I'm afraid that if I uninstall/reinstall I will lose my progress.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just got a pop-up for a bundle with Davey Jones .... character + 100 gems for $9.99 (he is 450 gems)


----------



## chelynnah

jeremy1002 said:


> The update is not working for me on iPhone 6.  It says my version is outdated, even though I updated and the splash screen shows Ariel.  Game will not start.


Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app?


----------



## chelynnah

jeremy1002 said:


> Tried that, thanks tho.  I'm afraid that if I uninstall/reinstall I will lose my progress.


If you are logged in through Facebook you won't lose your progress.  You may have to go through the opening animations again, but once you do you'll either be right back where you were, or just need to log in through FB again.  Are you also sharing between your phone and an iPad?  If so then you're definitely safe.  But I've had to uninstall and reinstall a couple of times in the past with no issues.


----------



## jeremy1002

chelynnah said:


> If you are logged in through Facebook you won't lose your progress.  You may have to go through the opening animations again, but once you do you'll either be right back where you were, or just need to log in through FB again.  Are you also sharing between your phone and an iPad?  If so then you're definitely safe.  But I've had to uninstall and reinstall a couple of times in the past with no issues.


Ugh.  Uninstalled/reinstalled and it still doesn't work.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Well appears the interns have heard the complaints, and it’s going to tick off a lot of people, but Davy Jones is no longer available in chests and is instead available for gem purchase...



Good for them! I personally think it’s a good move because it takes the element of chance out of it and if someone really wants him they can get him. The only thing I would question, wonder about, is if they could have also kept him in the platinum chest? That way those who don’t like spending gems or cash still have a shot at getting him.



mmmears said:


> While I am thankful that I got Davy Jones from a platinum chest, and relatively quickly (I think it was the 3rd or 4th chest I had to wait 24 hours for...) I don't like the idea that they put characters in chests.  I mean, that ice rink is still there, taunting me...  and I don't gamble my gems on chests.  I would rather have the ability to just buy him outright than buy the "chance" that I could get him.



I feel the same way. I wonder if they him to be a platinum chest only chararacter, and “gave in” to the complaints, or if they always intended to eventually pull him out of the chest and make him purchasable with gems? If this was always the plan, it doesn’t really bother me *BUT* it would be nice if they let everyone know. All thed need to do is “For a limited time Davy Jones is exclusively a platinum chest item, but don't worry, he will eventually be available to purchase him with gems.”


----------



## go oilers go

mikegood2 said:


> Good for them! I personally think it’s a good move because it takes the element of chance out of it and if someone really wants him they can get him. The only thing I would question, wonder about, is if they could have also kept him in the platinum chest? That way those who don’t like spending gems or cash still have a shot at getting him.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way. I wonder if they him to be a platinum chest only chararacter, and “gave in” to the complaints, or if they always intended to eventually pull him out of the chest and make him purchasable with gems? If this was always the plan, it doesn’t really bother me *BUT* it would be nice if they let everyone know. All thed need to do is “For a limited time Davy Jones is exclusively a platinum chest item, but don't worry, he will eventually be available to purchase him with gems.”


During the event, they did say that Davey Jones is “Currently” available in chests, which always made me wonder if they were going to do something else with him...I guess they did!  It likely would have taken me over a year to get him anyways, but ya never know


----------



## mikegood2

go oilers go said:


> During the event, they did say that Davey Jones is “Currently” available in chests, which always made me wonder if they were going to do something else with him...I guess they did!  It likely would have taken me over a year to get him anyways, but ya never know



Good catch! Makes me a little nervous though. Think that makes it more likely for them to repeat the same thing with one of tLM characters. Guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## Gothmic

jeremy1002 said:


> Ugh.  Uninstalled/reinstalled and it still doesn't work.


Is your iOS up todate? I am at 11.4.1 (on iPhoneX) I assume it's the same version on 6. I don't know what models Apple is supporting now, but 6 has to be current.


----------



## jeremy1002

Gothmic said:


> Is your iOS up todate? I am at 11.4.1 (on iPhoneX) I assume it's the same version on 6. I don't know what models Apple is supporting now, but 6 has to be current.


Oh, thanks!!  I hadn't updated to 11.4.1 yet, fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Hey everyone! I have been MIA, but figured I would jump back on here with the new update coming out tomorrow! I’ve been saving gems for a while, so I am all set! Wishing everyone good luck for the Little Mermaid event and hopefully everyone gets as much completed as they can!!!


----------



## Gothmic

jeremy1002 said:


> Oh, thanks!!  I hadn't updated to 11.4.1 yet, fingers crossed that it works.


let me know how it goes, because if it is that, I am sure my girlfriend will have issues tonight, she doesn't do the updates in a timely fashion and I have learned not to let my OCD impact her use of her iOS devices


----------



## mikegood2

Onceler said:


> The update opened up a little more of Adventureland for viewing. It's now possible to see all of Expedition Everest as well as quite a bit of water next to it.



I know it’s not going to happen, but since they added more to Adventureland, especially the water, it would really be interesting if you could put items in/on that water. My guess is that will be were all the water based characters will congigate? Also not sure about this, but it does look like they made some changes, albeit relatively minor, to some of the waterways around the park. So my guess is that will be how some of the characters move around the kingdom. 

Still holding out hope that they will open up one of the plots lands around Prince Eric’s castle! That small plot of land near the pirate ship would be idea. please Gameloft, throw us a bone and open up one plot of land.


----------



## jeremy1002

Gothmic said:


> let me know how it goes, because if it is that, I am sure my girlfriend will have issues tonight, she doesn't do the updates in a timely fashion and I have learned not to let my OCD impact her use of her iOS devices


Dang.  Didn't work.  Even turned phone back on and off and did an uninstall/reinstall of the game after iOS update.


----------



## McCoy

I think I've checked every plot of land not currently available, and they all still say 'Coming soon!' rather than "complete more ___ quests..." or whatever. So, I personally wouldn't get any hopes up that land is coming with this update. I don't recall land ever becoming available within a particular update when it had the coming soon message.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I think I've checked every plot of land not currently available, and they all still say 'Coming soon!' rather than "complete more ___ quests..." or whatever. So, I personally wouldn't get any hopes up that land is coming with this update. I don't recall land ever becoming available within a particular update when it had the coming soon message.


Not sure that they would mention quests until the event actually starts tomorrow.   Although I'm not sure how it works exactly.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Not sure that they would mention quests until the event actually starts tomorrow.   Although I'm not sure how it works exactly.



Judging from the past, it wouldn't show until they open up the event.  Still, not keeping my hopes up for new land.


----------



## hopemax

Hey everyone!  Been awhile since I checked in.  I am flying home tomorrow, so I will be a few hours behind everyone with my Windows game, since I'll be on the plane.  Current status:

IOS (just downloaded update.  I didn't have it an hour ago):

Michael: 4
John: 7
Elizabeth: done
Will: Ready for 10
Barbossa: 7 (3 ears from being ready for 8)
Tia Dalma: 3
Davy Jones:  Boo!  I wish he could have stayed in the chest.  I sometimes win things...I never have gems to purchase non-event premium characters
Bambi:  Done!
Jack-Jack: Done!
Christopher Robin: 5
Hiro: 9
Baymax: 7
Yokai: 8 (ready for 9 except microbots)
Go Go: 9
Honey Lemon: done
Fred:  currently leveling to 9
Wasabi: 7 (why are his ears so hard to collect)

Windows (already updated):

Michael: 3
John: 6
Elizabeth: 9
Will: 9
Barbossa: 6
Tia Dalma: 6 lockets, 18 ear hats away from Welcome
Davy Jones:  5
Bambi:  9 (7 ear hats away)
Jack-Jack: 9
Christopher Robin: 4
Hiro: 9
Baymax: 6
Yokai: 8
Go Go: 8 (ready for 9 except microbots)
Honey Lemon: 8 (ready for 9 except microbots)
Fred:  8
Wasabi: 6 (why are his ears so hard to collect)


----------



## mmmears

I checked out my land after the update and I can see more water and Prince Eric's castle.  Also, from what I can tell with the darkened screen, Triton looks pretty cool.  I am excited for this character set and also pleased to see that the characters they chose make sense.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

I'll play.

*Ready to Level/Welcome*

Fairy Godmother - 7
Wendy Darling - Ready to Welcome
Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, and Jack Sparrow - 7
Chief Bogo - 7
Thumper - 2
Bagheera, Mowgli, Baloo - 5 (paused leveling them because they're expensive!)
Shere Khan - Ready to Welcome ($$$$)
Zero - 4
Genie - 7
Jafar - 5
Mad Hatter - 9
Caterpillar - 8
Bashful, Doc, Sneezy, Happy, Dopey - 9
Snow White, Sleepy - 8
Christopher Robin - 2
Pooh, Eeyore, Roo, Piglet - 8
Tigger, Rabbit - 9
Kanga - 7
Hiro - 7
Baymax - 2
Yokai, Fred, Wasabi - 4
Go go - 3
Honey Lemon - 6

*Not Ready to Level/Welcome*

Davy Jones - 2
Bambi - 22/30 hats


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I checked out my land after the update and I can see more water and Prince Eric's castle.  Also, from what I can tell with the darkened screen, Triton looks pretty cool.  I am excited for this character set and also pleased to see that the characters they chose make sense.


Somehow I missed that.  Gotta go back and look at that area again.  For an adult, I think I'm way too excited for this event.  I'm saving my gems for tomorrow, but at least I know Davy will be mine ...one day.  With my luck, probably after I finish leveling all the POTC.  But at least I know it won't take 2 years like Splash Mountain did!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Cherry Limeade said:


> I'll play.
> 
> *Ready to Level/Welcome*
> 
> Fairy Godmother - 7
> Wendy Darling - Ready to Welcome
> Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, and Jack Sparrow - 7
> Chief Bogo - 7
> Thumper - 2
> Bagheera, Mowgli, Baloo - 5 (paused leveling them because they're expensive!)
> Shere Khan - Ready to Welcome ($$$$)
> Zero - 4
> Genie - 7
> Jafar - 5
> Mad Hatter - 9
> Caterpillar - 8
> Bashful, Doc, Sneezy, Happy, Dopey - 9
> Snow White, Sleepy - 8
> Christopher Robin - 2
> Pooh, Eeyore, Roo, Piglet - 8
> Tigger, Rabbit - 9
> Kanga - 7
> Hiro - 7
> Baymax - 2
> Yokai, Fred, Wasabi - 4
> Go go - 3
> Honey Lemon - 6
> 
> *Not Ready to Level/Welcome*
> 
> Davy Jones - 2
> Bambi - 22/30 hats


Strange out of the blue question, but how do you have Zero at 4?  Does that mean you won him in a chest?  Congrats on Shere Khan, I remember that grind.  Kind of like Donald Duck.  Some traumas you never forget!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I checked out my land after the update and I can see more water and Prince Eric's castle.  Also, from what I can tell with the darkened screen, Triton looks pretty cool.  I am excited for this character set and also pleased to see that the characters they chose make sense.


Wow, that is a lot of water.  You know Nemo will be here soon.  Wish they would have opened the land by Eric's castle.  That would have been perfect.


----------



## mikegood2

*Basic event question to everyone. Are there any decisions the develops could make in the tLM event that will likely form a quick positive or negitive view of the event for you?*

For me it’s an easy one! It’s whether they have, or do not have, the collect 2 items to make 1 item aspects of event. If they don’t, like the BH6 event, than tLM event will be starting out great for me. If they revert back to it, like previous events, than the event will be starting out badly IMO.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *Basic event question to everyone. Are there any decisions the develops could make in the tLM event that will likely form a quick positive or negitive view of the event for you?*
> 
> For me it’s an easy one! It’s whether they have, or do not have, the collect 2 items to make 1 item aspects of event. If they don’t, like the BH6 event, than tLM event will be starting out great for me. If they revert back to it, like previous events, than the event will be starting out badly IMO.


Interesting question...

I would say lack of land, but trust me don't go there.  There is this guy on this forum that seriously goes on a rant every time land issues come up.  (Hee hee...)

But seriously, I agree on the 2 for 1 items.  That stopped being fun for me a long time ago. 

Also, and please don't kill me fellow DMK lovers, I miss the old stressful boss battles.  Yes, it was stressful sometimes close to the end of the events, but it was kind of fun to see if I could get everything I needed to beat the big bad.  I feel that we missed out on a great hero/villian episode with Capt. Hook.  I think that with the REAL established villians, Ursula for example, there should be some excitement.  Not just collecting enough of 3 items and bang, it's over.  It would be nice to mix up the goals in the events a little.  

And speaking of the way the last few events have gone, I'm torn the the third stage of collecting when you have 2 characters gathering, one of those characters being premium.  I always get the premium characters, but it seems like an extra hurdle for those who cannot get them.

Honestly though, I really don't have any make or break issues.  The interns have made such great improvements since the beginning.  But, heed my warning about the land guy...BEWARE OF THE LAND GUY!!!!


----------



## mmmears

I'm looking at the patch notes for the new update and wondering if someone can tell me what this means:

*Balancing*
*Merlin Spell*
Spend Elixirs instead of Gems to cast Happiness Shield


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Interesting question...
> 
> I would say lack of land, but trust me don't go there.  There is this guy on this forum that seriously goes on a rant every time land issues come up.  (Hee hee...)
> 
> But seriously, I agree on the 2 for 1 items.  That stopped being fun for me a long time ago.
> 
> Also, and please don't kill me fellow DMK lovers, I miss the old stressful boss battles.  Yes, it was stressful sometimes close to the end of the events, but it was kind of fun to see if I could get everything I needed to beat the big bad.  I feel that we missed out on a great hero/villian episode with Capt. Hook.  I think that with the REAL established villians, Ursula for example, there should be some excitement.  Not just collecting enough of 3 items and bang, it's over.  It would be nice to mix up the goals in the events a little.
> 
> And speaking of the way the last few events have gone, I'm torn the the third stage of collecting when you have 2 characters gathering, one of those characters being premium.  I always get the premium characters, but it seems like an extra hurdle for those who cannot get them.
> 
> Honestly though, I really don't have any make or break issues.  The interns have made such great improvements since the beginning.  But, heed my warning about the land guy...BEWARE OF THE LAND GUY!!!!



*WHAT NO NEW LAND!!! 
WHERE DID YOU HEAR THAT? 
BUCKLE UP EVERYONE BECAUSE YOUR IN FOR A REAL RIDE!!!*

Just kidding, I’m not gonna let that let that get me worked up (for now) 

I’m not against a big stressful boss fight, as long as it doesn’t mean you have to log in once an hour. I just don't want it to be a cookie cutter event. Give us something a little different is a good thing, even it it ends up being something I like or dislike.

I guess we will know in just over 12 hours, but I have a sinking feeling that one of the characters, for some reason I’m thinking King Triton, is going to be a platinum chest only character. Hope that’s not the case, because progress in the event will greatly be effected by luck. I wouldn’t have a problem with them making someone a platinum chest character *AND* making someone a premium character though.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> *Basic event question to everyone. Are there any decisions the develops could make in the tLM event that will likely form a quick positive or negitive view of the event for you?*
> 
> For me it’s an easy one! It’s whether they have, or do not have, the collect 2 items to make 1 item aspects of event. If they don’t, like the BH6 event, than tLM event will be starting out great for me. If they revert back to it, like previous events, than the event will be starting out badly IMO.


*MOLE!!!*


Moley, moley, moley mole!


Finally the intern among us revealed himself!


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I'm looking at the patch notes for the new update and wondering if someone can tell me what this means:
> 
> *Balancing*
> *Merlin Spell*
> Spend Elixirs instead of Gems to cast Happiness Shield



It’s something I never used, but if I remember correctly your able to freeze/shield your happiness level at a certain points, for a fixed amount of time. I believe it was 24 hours. So if you’re not able to play for a day, you can lock it in to whatever your happy ness was, when you bought it. It looks like they’re just switching it to elixir instead of gems, which is what it use to be. I could be completely wrong, but I think it was 18 gems to put a shield up?


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> *MOLE!!!*
> 
> Moley, moley, moley mole!
> 
> Finally the intern among us revealed himself!



Really wish you didn’t figure that out! Now I’m going to have to de-activated your game account when I get into the office tomorrow! 

I’ll make sure I run it by the boss @supernova, but think he will probably agree with the decision. SHOOT, I wasn’t supposed to reveal his secret identity. I hope he doesn’t fire me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I'm looking at the patch notes for the new update and wondering if someone can tell me what this means:
> 
> *Balancing*
> *Merlin Spell*
> Spend Elixirs instead of Gems to cast Happiness Shield


Where do you find the patch notes?  None of my characters are really doing anything because I was afraid I'd need them in the a.m.

I think @mikegood2 is right on the merlin point.  I never use Merlin's extra options, but that sounds right on the nose.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *WHAT NO NEW LAND!!!
> WHERE DID YOU HEAR THAT?
> BUCKLE UP EVERYONE BECAUSE YOUR IN FOR A REAL RIDE!!!*
> 
> Just kidding, I’m not gonna let that let that get me worked up (for now)


Ha ha ha...I'm seriously crying right now!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> *MOLE!!!*
> 
> 
> Moley, moley, moley mole!
> 
> 
> Finally the intern among us revealed himself!


Omg...you guys are hilarious!!!  Seriously seriously crying from laughing so hard.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Never mind on the patch notes, I went on facebook.  I was hoping for more character detail.  I remember when they would list every character that was altered in any way.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Windwaker4444 said:


> Strange out of the blue question, but how do you have Zero at 4?  Does that mean you won him in a chest?  Congrats on Shere Khan, I remember that grind.  Kind of like Donald Duck.  Some traumas you never forget!!



I got Zero during the first Tower Challenge somehow... So I am slowly working on leveling him.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Now that I think about it, wouldn't it have made more sense for TLM to be a summer event? Like, beginning or middle summer? I've got fallen leaves all over my yard and I'm about to play with a beach princess. BH6 involved school assignments. They could have switched the two.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> It’s something I never used, but if I remember correctly your able to freeze/shield your happiness level at a certain points, for a fixed amount of time. I believe it was 24 hours. So if you’re not able to play for a day, you can lock it in to whatever your happy ness was, when you bought it. It looks like they’re just switching it to elixir instead of gems, which is what it use to be. I could be completely wrong, but I think it was 18 gems to put a shield up?



Thanks.  I never tried it so I didn't remember it was even an option.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Where do you find the patch notes?  None of my characters are really doing anything because I was afraid I'd need them in the a.m.
> 
> I think @mikegood2 is right on the merlin point.  I never use Merlin's extra options, but that sounds right on the nose.



I was on Facebook and just kind of stumbled upon them.  Not much there, though.  I see you found them, too.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Updating post from Aug 27th:
If the live stream is Friday, that means the event should probably be going live by Thursday the 6th?
*Not sure if I'm happy I got this right or not.  Too many characters to finish first, but I love TLM!*

John Darling - 5, 2 tokens away from 6 *7, 2 tokens from 8*
Michael Darling - 4 *6*
Elizabeth Swann - 8, ready *9*
Jack Sparrow - 8, ready
Will Turner - 8, ready
Captain Barbossa - 7 *8*
Tia Dalma - 7 heart lockets away from welcoming *5, 3 tokens from 6*
Davy Jones - 2 *5*
Bambi - 9, 4 tokens from ready Done!
Flower - 9, ready 
Jack-Jack - 9, ready Done!
Hiro - 8 *9*
Baymax - 6 *7*
Yokai - 9 *ready*
Go Go - 8 *9, ready*
Honey Lemon - 9 *ready*
Fred - 8 *9*
Wasabi - 6, 2 tokens away from 7 *7*
Christopher Robin - 4 *6*

I feel like I made great work knocking my list down from 19 to 17, with 4 of those completely ready to max out, and 3 more will ready to max out in the next 2 days depending on how TLM tokens affect my drops.

When TLM ends I'll probably end up spending a week straight just maxing out characters to clean up my list!

Can't remember who asked about it, but Davy Jones has been helping a lot with token drops, however getting the pirate fabric to drop regularly means maxing out Michael's teddy bears, Barbossa's hats, and Jack's pirate masks whenever possible in between level ups before the pirate fabric drops regularly.  Still much faster than trading in elixirs for the fabrics though.


----------



## wingweaver84

Windwaker4444 said:


> Interesting question...
> 
> I would say lack of land, but trust me don't go there.  There is this guy on this forum that seriously goes on a rant every time land issues come up.  (Hee hee...)
> 
> But seriously, I agree on the 2 for 1 items.  That stopped being fun for me a long time ago.
> 
> Also, and please don't kill me fellow DMK lovers, I miss the old stressful boss battles.  Yes, it was stressful sometimes close to the end of the events, but it was kind of fun to see if I could get everything I needed to beat the big bad.  I feel that we missed out on a great hero/villian episode with Capt. Hook.  I think that with the REAL established villians, Ursula for example, there should be some excitement.  Not just collecting enough of 3 items and bang, it's over.  It would be nice to mix up the goals in the events a little.
> 
> And speaking of the way the last few events have gone, I'm torn the the third stage of collecting when you have 2 characters gathering, one of those characters being premium.  I always get the premium characters, but it seems like an extra hurdle for those who cannot get them.
> 
> Honestly though, I really don't have any make or break issues.  The interns have made such great improvements since the beginning.  But, heed my warning about the land guy...BEWARE OF THE LAND GUY!!!!



Windwaker,is that a reference to me because I tend to go on rants?(I'm actually a female,by the way,if it is indeed me you're referring to.)


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> Windwaker,is that a reference to me because I tend to go on rants?(I'm actually a female,by the way,if it is indeed me you're referring to.)



@wingweaver84 I’m pretty sure it was not directed at you.

Since she was responding to my post, and I’ve been known to rant once or twice about lack of land  im about 99% sure it was directed at me and @Windwaker4444 was messing with me.


----------



## karmstr112

I've leveled up as much


PrincessS121212 said:


> Updating post from Aug 27th:
> If the live stream is Friday, that means the event should probably be going live by Thursday the 6th?
> *Not sure if I'm happy I got this right or not.  Too many characters to finish first, but I love TLM!*
> 
> John Darling - 5, 2 tokens away from 6 *7, 2 tokens from 8*
> Michael Darling - 4 *6*
> Elizabeth Swann - 8, ready *9*
> Jack Sparrow - 8, ready
> Will Turner - 8, ready
> Captain Barbossa - 7 *8*
> Tia Dalma - 7 heart lockets away from welcoming *5, 3 tokens from 6*
> Davy Jones - 2 *5*
> Bambi - 9, 4 tokens from ready Done!
> Flower - 9, ready
> Jack-Jack - 9, ready Done!
> Hiro - 8 *9*
> Baymax - 6 *7*
> Yokai - 9 *ready*
> Go Go - 8 *9, ready*
> Honey Lemon - 9 *ready*
> Fred - 8 *9*
> Wasabi - 6, 2 tokens away from 7 *7*
> Christopher Robin - 4 *6*
> 
> I feel like I made great work knocking my list down from 19 to 17, with 4 of those completely ready to max out, and 3 more will ready to max out in the next 2 days depending on how TLM tokens affect my drops.
> 
> When TLM ends I'll probably end up spending a week straight just maxing out characters to clean up my list!
> 
> Can't remember who asked about it, but Davy Jones has been helping a lot with token drops, however getting the pirate fabric to drop regularly means maxing out Michael's teddy bears, Barbossa's hats, and Jack's pirate masks whenever possible in between level ups before the pirate fabric drops regularly.  Still much faster than trading in elixirs for the fabrics though.



I salute you for completing Bambi, it's taking me forever to collect the ears. I would have preferred more time between events, I was only able to max out 3 characters. 

Tia Dalma at 3
Michael Darling at 4
Baymax at 5 ready
Christopher Robin at 5
Wasabi at 5
Capt Barbossa at 7
Fred at 7 ready
John Darling at 7
Yokai at 7 ready
Jack Sparrow at 8
Bambi at 9


----------



## Windwaker4444

wingweaver84 said:


> Windwaker,is that a reference to me because I tend to go on rants?(I'm actually a female,by the way,if it is indeed me you're referring to.)


Us girls have to stick together!!  Don't tell @mikegood2, but I was teasing him.  He has been very entertaining while we have been waiting for LM to roll out.

 Just curious, what is your avatar a pic of?  Whenever I see your posts, I think of female Corrin from Fire Emblem.  Am I close?


----------



## lme30005

500000 magic for POTC? Going to have to save up for that one after paying for Tia and The Darling brothers! Most of my characters are in storage - can you get more magic if you bring them out and set them on tasks rather than just collecting near the parade every 12 hrs or whatever it is?


----------



## Windwaker4444

lme30005 said:


> 500000 magic for POTC? Going to have to save up for that one after paying for Tia and The Darling brothers! Most of my characters are in storage - can you get more magic if you bring them out and set them on tasks rather than just collecting near the parade every 12 hrs or whatever it is?


Yes, you can earn more magic if you actually send them on tasks.  It's time consuming, but you'll build up more.


----------



## rr333

For some reason I have been awake for an hour when I don't need to be. I checked in on my game, and the parade is ready to go, but then I thought maybe I should wait till the event starts to in a few hours to see how we are able to get the little mermaid float . Has there been word on how we get it?


----------



## wingweaver84

Windwaker4444 said:


> Us girls have to stick together!!  Don't tell @mikegood2, but I was teasing him.  He has been very entertaining while we have been waiting for LM to roll out.
> 
> Just curious, what is your avatar a pic of?  Whenever I see your posts, I think of female Corrin from Fire Emblem.  Am I close?



LOL No,not Fire Emblem. It's actually a character from an anime series called Hetalia,which is about personified countries. My avatar is the female version of Prussia.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Everyone who has an hour task has been sent on that task.  I was at about 9.2M magic but then I started to build POTC so I’m down to 8.7, but I remember that with an event it does build, so that is a plus.

Bambi, Elizabeth, Jack, Tia, Christopher Robin, Fred, and Hiro are all ready to level, but that’s all going to wait till there is time during this event, or possibly after.  I’m very excited about the Little Mermaid, and I hope we all are able to get all the characters.  

Maybe soon they will let us level up Merlin again.  He deserves to get to 10 too I think


----------



## TheMaxRebo

alrighty, ready for this event I think.  Did some rearranging of buildings and have freed up entirely one of the plots of land we got from the last update (caveat, I don't have Bambi's Ice Rink but have everything else and multiples of most concessions)

Looking forward to this one - hoping it is a bit "different" with the water element and am also hoping a minimal amount of the "get two items to get another item" thing


----------



## mmmears

I'm ready to go, but I guess we have to wait almost another hour.  I don't think I've been excited about a release in the past year, but this one has the potential to be interesting.  Like others, I am hoping for none of that 3-steps to get one item stuff.  And I'm hoping they don't try something else that's equally annoying.  I hope we all end up enjoying this one and that we can all get the characters they are adding.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Good luck everyone!! HERE WE GO!


----------



## emilyhuff

maybe i missed it but i was not expecting Prince Eric to be gems!


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

emilyhuff said:


> maybe i missed it but i was not expecting Prince Eric to be gems!



Me neither! Is he the only one that will be available for gems? If so, then I can save about the other half or so of mine. Usually there are two characters who must be bought with gems...right??


----------



## emilyhuff

RCJH_DisneyFan said:


> Me neither! Is he the only one that will be available for gems? If so, then I can save about the other half or so of mine. Usually there are two characters who must be bought with gems...right??



There is usually another one for gems about halfway through - I am guessing it will be king triton or flounder.... but not sure! the clams are a heck of a lot easier to collect but the 2 hour wait time stinks!


----------



## Gorechick

I never use my parade floats but it looks like I need to get the LM one for this event in order to get Sebastian. Worthwhile to use gems right now to get the float and Eric or wait?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

emilyhuff said:


> There is usually another one for gems about halfway through - I am guessing it will be king triton or flounder.... but not sure! the clams are a heck of a lot easier to collect but the 2 hour wait time stinks!



I think it’s Flounder. If you check the event tab in the Bottom middle of the screen, it shows the order of the challenges or quests to unlock. Flounder is not on there (but Triton, Scuttle, Ursula, etc. are there) so my guess is he will be gems. Usually one of them is 200 and the other is 250 correct?


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Gorechick said:


> I never use my parade floats but it looks like I need to get the LM one for this event in order to get Sebastian. Worthwhile to use gems right now to get the float and Eric or wait?



Eric can get both Sebastian tokens for only 60 minutes. Floats are handy though because it is an extra chance to get a key item most likely.


----------



## wnwardii

Gorechick said:


> I never use my parade floats but it looks like I need to get the LM one for this event in order to get Sebastian. Worthwhile to use gems right now to get the float and Eric or wait?



I think it just depends on if you want to spend the gems or real $.  I went ahead and used gems to get Eric, the new concession stand and the float.  I think it was 310 gems in total.  It was either that and spend roughly $7-8 US for the bundles.  The only plus if you spend real $ is that you also can get the 1500 event currency.


----------



## go oilers go

So the only way to earn seashells needed for both Sebastien and Eric is through the parades?  Wow!  This will take a while until Ursula comes and can help...unless I’m missing something?


----------



## mikegood2

Gorechick said:


> I never use my parade floats but it looks like I need to get the LM one for this event in order to get Sebastian. Worthwhile to use gems right now to get the float and Eric or wait?



Floats aren’t necessary, but they usually are a good investment for an event. Like @RCJH_DisneyFan said, Eric can get both tokens.

I usually buy the floats for $1.99, since it lets me give back to the game a little and it and the bundle also gives some EC that comes in handy earlier.


----------



## Mattimation

go oilers go said:


> So the only way to earn seashells needed for both Sebastien and Eric is through the parades?  Wow!  This will take a while until Ursula comes and can help...unless I’m missing something?



You also get the seashell tokens by tapping on the clams. They're just tappers this time, not the annoying "two objects required to catch" system of the past.


----------



## wnwardii

go oilers go said:


> So the only way to earn seashells needed for both Sebastien and Eric is through the parades? Wow! This will take a while until Ursula comes and can help...unless I’m missing something?



You get seashells from clicking on the clams that have a 2 hour spawn rate.  It seems you can get 5 every 2 hours.  This is the amount the both Sebastian and Eric require to go to level 2.


----------



## go oilers go

Yup!  Just discovered that


----------



## Crusader10hky

Ok so I have 353 Gems going into TLM, willing to spend them all and and more that I'll earn along the way. But how to divide it all up? Likely I'll only have enough for Eric (200) or Flounder (prob 275 again?).

During BH6 I bough GoGo right out of the gate, but later she didn't hep much because I hadn't bought San Fransokyo. Fred would have been a wiser investment later in the event. However, for TLM it doesn't appear that there is a premium 'ride'.

To complicate things, I'm going to be attending Food and Wine this weekend through Tuesday which may distract me 

I'm not as far in the game or as magic rich as everyone else here it seems, I started late. For reference, I'm currently saving up to unlock Big Thunder Mountain.
Suggestions?


----------



## sapphirenian

Lilo & Stitch characters can get EC for this event. Does anyone think they will help at some point?

Also, I’m itching to buy Eric (bec duh it’s Eric) but I’m not sure if he will be worth it. Never tried to buy any gem character on any event. And I’m scared he might need a gem building for future tokens or something.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

sapphirenian said:


> Lilo & Stitch characters can get EC for this event. Does anyone think they will help at some point?
> 
> Also, I’m itching to buy Eric (bec duh it’s Eric) but I’m not sure if he will be worth it. Never tried to buy any gem character on any event. And I’m scared he might need a gem building for future tokens or something.



I got him. He collects both of Sebastian's tokens in one hour. Generally, the premium characters are very helpful for tokens on more difficult characters.


----------



## wingweaver84

Cherry Limeade said:


> I got him. He collects both of Sebastian's tokens in one hour. Generally, the premium characters are very helpful for tokens on more difficult characters.



Yeah,I shelled out 200 gems for Eric myself. Hated to since I had them all stashed,and now I'm down to 48. But dang,I couldn't let him get away.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

Under the Sea looks like a gem attraction...

I feel like during an event is the one place to go ahead and blow the gems. if you have them to spare, it makes the whole event less stressful, and if you sit and hoard them for later, you might get annoyed at however they choose to bring the gem character back later on down the road. 

Maybe the one exception to this is the float + EC bundle for $1.99...if I am low on gems that’s the only bundle I’ll actually spend on because its less than a coffee. 

I may have emitted a squeal when the clams only required ONE TAP


----------



## TheMaxRebo

emilyhuff said:


> There is usually another one for gems about halfway through - I am guessing it will be king triton or flounder.... but not sure! *the clams are a heck of a lot easier to collect but the 2 hour wait time stinks!*



looks like same model as for Big Hero 6 - which I greatly preferred for during the event but then afterward it is taking a lot of time to get enough of those items for leveling up the characters


----------



## Crusader10hky

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Under the Sea looks like a gem attraction...



Ahh yes, I somehow missed that. Well, looks like Eric 200 + Under the Sea (prob 150) is my best bet. Alas, Flounder, it was not meant to be


----------



## hopemax

Crusader10hky said:


> Ahh yes, I somehow missed that. Well, looks like Eric 200 + Under the Sea (prob 150) is my best bet. Alas, Flounder, it was not meant to be



There is always a 2nd Premium character + Premium Building bundle when those unlock. Usually about $6.99. As bundles go, it’s not horrible, especially if it’s a favorite movie.


----------



## Allison

Is there a list of who can collect event currency?


----------



## wingweaver84

Allison said:


> Is there a list of who can collect event currency?



Just scroll through your characters,see who is able to collect and send the others home.


----------



## nicki401

Sebastian has a 2 hour task after you welcome him to “rehearse”


----------



## Aces86

Spent gems on Eric and the float. I’ve been hoarding them. Didn’t spend any on the Big Hero 6 people because I don’t care about that movie. Didn’t even finish that event. Can’t let Little Mermaid people get away though! Lol


----------



## CallieMar

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Under the Sea looks like a gem attraction...
> 
> I feel like during an event is the one place to go ahead and blow the gems. if you have them to spare, it makes the whole event less stressful, and if you sit and hoard them for later, you might get annoyed at however they choose to bring the gem character back later on down the road.
> 
> Maybe the one exception to this is the float + EC bundle for $1.99...if I am low on gems that’s the only bundle I’ll actually spend on because its less than a coffee.
> 
> I may have emitted a squeal when the clams only required ONE TAP



I save my gems for events too. I ignore event concessions, and will get everything else. I don’t have many storyline characters and buildings but I’m ok with that. 

I really like tapping for the clams, so much easier. I just wish the interns would adjust the requirements down after the events or let someone do a 6 minute task for them!


----------



## mikegood2

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> *Maybe the one exception to this is the float + EC bundle for $1.99...*if I am low on gems that’s the only bundle I’ll actually spend on because its less than a coffee.
> 
> I may have emitted a squeal when the clams only required ONE TAP



The float bundle is almost always the one offer I purchase. Like you said, it’s less than a cup of coffee, and I’m not much of a coffee drinker, so why not give the game a little something back. The EC also comes in fairly handy because it let me welcome Sebastian a little a few hours earlier.

Also really happy about the *ONE TAP CLAMS!!!* Also very happy that we can click on the clam quest button to find them. I don’t know about anyone else, but those clams are *ALWAYS* hiding behind a building.

My only concern with the clams is that they’ll be just like the microbots in numbers required. I’m all for a challenge, but I really hope they dropped the required number some.


----------



## mmmears

I was able to welcome Sebastian and send him off on his first quest (2 hours). 



Aces86 said:


> Spent gems on Eric and the float. I’ve been hoarding them. Didn’t spend any on the Big Hero 6 people because I don’t care about that movie. Didn’t even finish that event. Can’t let Little Mermaid people get away though! Lol



Me, too!  It's a favorite movie in our house and I've been saving my gems up for something good like this.  :


----------



## AJGolden1013

Allison said:


> Is there a list of who can collect event currency?



If you scroll through it will show you who will help, however, if you like

Mickey
Minnie
Goofy
Daisy
Tinkerbell
Woody
Jessie
Buzz
Bo Peep
Hamm
Sarge
Bullseye
Toy Alien
Prince Charming
Cinderella
Will Turner 
Elizabeth Swann (with Will ONLY)
Mike
Sulley
Boo
Lilo
Nani
Stitch
Cobra Bubbles
Angel
Pleakley
Jumba


----------



## Haley R

I'm new to this thread. What is the point of sending your characters home? I just noticed that yesterday and didn't know what it did. TIA


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I'm new to this thread. What is the point of sending your characters home? I just noticed that yesterday and didn't know what it did. TIA



Hi and welcome!  

For those of us with plenty of magic, it lets us send home the characters we no longer need to use for collecting items.  So it basically just saves some times and makes it more pleasant to play the game.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> For those of us with plenty of magic, it lets us send home the characters we no longer need to use for collecting items.  So it basically just saves some times and makes it more pleasant to play the game.


Ahh okay. Thanks! I had the game about a year or so ago, deleted it, and started over about a month or two ago. So I just defeated Zurg and am not very far. I made the mistake of using my gems for chests instead of saving them for this event. I probably won't send any characters home because I need the magic. I only have around 60,000. I don't spend any actual money on the game.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I'm new to this thread. What is the point of sending your characters home? I just noticed that yesterday and didn't know what it did. TIA





mmmears said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> For those of us with plenty of magic, it lets us send home the characters we no longer need to use for collecting items.  So it basically just saves some times and makes it more pleasant to play the game.



@mmmears is right on and said it much better that I could.

Basically it’s to save time and still get some magic back, but still not as much as you’d get from sending characters on jobs.

In my case, before the option was available, I probably spent 10+ minutes every morning and night just sending out characters who don’t collect jobs on long missions. Now that the game has over 130 characters (?) I send all those characters home and it saves me a considerable amount of time every day. I currently have 95 characters sent home and that’s considerable less than I usually do.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> @mmmears is right on and said it much better that I could.
> 
> Basically it’s to save time and still get some magic back, but still not as much as you’d get from sending characters on jobs.
> 
> In my case, before the option was available, I probably spent 10+ minutes every morning and night just sending out characters who don’t collect jobs on long missions. Now that the game has over 130 characters (?) I send all those characters home and it saves me a considerable amount of time every day. I currently have 95 characters sent home and that’s considerable less than I usually do.


OMG 95 characters?! lol I have no idea how many I have, but it definitely isn't even close to that many.


----------



## Windwaker4444

wingweaver84 said:


> LOL No,not Fire Emblem. It's actually a character from an anime series called Hetalia,which is about personified countries. My avatar is the female version of Prussia.


Haven't seen that one.  Just finished the Fate series about the grail.  I'll check that out.  Sounds interesting.


----------



## wnwardii

Poor Sebastian.  He is trying to "talk himself down" now and he was getting run over by the floats circling the castle.


----------



## mikegood2

After Sebastian’s initial 2 hour quest, he has a 1 hour “Talk Himself Down” quest. After that first quest we see some animation of Ariel talking with Sebastian.

Also, when you level Sebastian to level 2 he gets a 2 hour “Compose his Symphony” side quest.


----------



## JamesGarvey

darn, meant to level up Sebastian before sending him out on "Talk Himself Down", oh well, see you in an hour.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Ahh okay. Thanks! I had the game about a year or so ago, deleted it, and started over about a month or two ago. So I just defeated Zurg and am not very far. I made the mistake of using my gems for chests instead of saving them for this event. I probably won't send any characters home because I need the magic. I only have around 60,000. I don't spend any actual money on the game.



Yeah, definitely don't send them home.  I have well over 100 characters and 26million magic, so home works well in my game.  I'm not a big spender in this game, but I have "donated" a bit here and there.  Mostly I try to earn gems by leveling up my characters, watching the ads, and doing well on the challenges.  Then I save it all up and use it for new characters.  I've never spent gems on a chest, a costume, to speed up an action, or an item (like a concession or a decoration) other than a few floats and attractions here and there.  We all play differently here, and it's all good.  :


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yeah, definitely don't send them home.  I have well over 100 characters and 26million magic, so home works well in my game.  I'm not a big spender in this game, but I have "donated" a bit here and there.  Mostly I try to earn gems by leveling up my characters, watching the ads, and doing well on the challenges.  Then I save it all up and use it for new characters.  I've never spent gems on a chest, a costume, to speed up an action, or an item (like a concession or a decoration) other than a few floats and attractions here and there.  We all play differently here, and it's all good.  :


I think I’m going to start saving my gems for something better. Thanks!


----------



## Allison

AJGolden1013 said:


> If you scroll through it will show you who will help, however, if you like


Interesting.  My book was not showing which characters helped.


----------



## nicki401

AJGolden1013 said:


> If you scroll through it will show you who will help, however, if you like
> 
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Goofy
> Daisy
> Tinkerbell
> Woody
> Jessie
> Buzz
> Bo Peep
> Hamm
> Sarge
> Bullseye
> Toy Alien
> Prince Charming
> Cinderella
> Will Turner
> Elizabeth Swann (with Will ONLY)
> Mike
> Sulley
> Boo
> Lilo
> Nani
> Stitch
> Cobra Bubbles
> Angel
> Pleakley
> Jumba




Eve also collects EC


----------



## mmmears

Allison said:


> Interesting.  My book was not showing which characters helped.



Mine didn't either.  I found it annoying and had to pull all 100+ out of storage and go through them one at a time.  Gameloft there needs to be a better way.


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> After Sebastian’s initial 2 hour quest, he has a 1 hour “Talk Himself Down” quest. After that first quest we see some animation of Ariel talking with Sebastian.
> 
> Also, when you level Sebastian to level 2 he gets a 2 hour “Compose his Symphony” side quest.



After Sebastian’s 1 hour “Talk Himself Down” quest, he has a 2 hour “Rehearse with Ariel”quest. It also creates a 1 hour “Search for Answers” quest for Prince Eric.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Allison said:


> Interesting.  My book was not showing which characters helped.





mmmears said:


> Mine didn't either.  I found it annoying and had to pull all 100+ out of storage and go through them one at a time.  Gameloft there needs to be a better way.



Mine neither - only who would help collect items

What did help was clicking on Sebastien in the character inventory and since I was still short of his 500 EC I could click on that icon and it indicated which characters/tasks earn EC


----------



## Chrisvee

mikegood2 said:


> After Sebastian’s 1 hour “Talk Himself Down” quest, he has a 2 hour “Rehearse with Ariel”quest. It also creates a 1 hour “Search for Answers” quest for Prince Eric.


After that, nothing more for Eric. But Ariel swims off and Sebastian has to wait 2h for her.


----------



## chelynnah

jeremy1002 said:


> Ugh.  Uninstalled/reinstalled and it still doesn't work.


I’m sorry . Have you tried contacting them through the FB page?  Obviously you can’t raise a ticket if you can’t open the game.  I hope you can get it sorted quickly.

What iOS are you running?  If it’s an older version then that’s what might not be supported


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> Mine didn't either.  I found it annoying and had to pull all 100+ out of storage and go through them one at a time.  Gameloft there needs to be a better way.


  If you don't have enough event currency, you can click on it on the character welcome screen, just like you would to see which characters collect tokens.  It shows all available tasks, so for some like Jessie, they list each of her 4 tasks.  But it should do an OK job at showing which characters can collect currency and what the tasks are, in case you need to level up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone.  Happy DMK Little Mermaid Day!!    Real life actually had the nerve to interfere with my game play today.  I snuck a log in about every 2 hrs though.  Ha..take that real life!!!
Anyways...lovin' the event so far.  Soooo happy about the clams, lets just hope we don't need as many for leveling up as we did for BH6.
The animations look really pretty, although it took a second to realize those were music notes coming out of Ariel's mouth when she was practicing her singing with Sebastian. I thought colored fish were flying out at first glance, lol.
I have Eric and Sebastion at lv 2 so far.

Hope everyone else is having as much fun as me!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> If you scroll through it will show you who will help, however, if you like
> 
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Goofy
> Daisy
> Tinkerbell
> Woody
> Jessie
> Buzz
> Bo Peep
> Hamm
> Sarge
> Bullseye
> Toy Alien
> Prince Charming
> Cinderella
> Will Turner
> Elizabeth Swann (with Will ONLY)
> Mike
> Sulley
> Boo
> Lilo
> Nani
> Stitch
> Cobra Bubbles
> Angel
> Pleakley
> Jumba


Thanks!! I think your list hobby saves a lot of time for a lot of players.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> If you scroll through it will show you who will help, however, if you like
> 
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Goofy
> Daisy
> Tinkerbell
> Woody
> Jessie
> Buzz
> Bo Peep
> Hamm
> Sarge
> Bullseye
> Toy Alien
> Prince Charming
> Cinderella
> Will Turner
> Elizabeth Swann (with Will ONLY)
> Mike
> Sulley
> Boo
> Lilo
> Nani
> Stitch
> Cobra Bubbles
> Angel
> Pleakley
> Jumba





mmmears said:


> Mine didn't either.  I found it annoying and had to pull all 100+ out of storage and go through them one at a time.  Gameloft there needs to be a better way.



I also did the pull out, but the list might have been better to use. I already pulled out the ones that collected items when the event started. Out of the 95 characters I still had home, 12 of them had EC jobs. I did send one of them backthough, because they had a 6 hour 2 character job and the other character was already collecting items.


----------



## sapphirenian

AJGolden1013 said:


> If you scroll through it will show you who will help, however, if you like
> 
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Goofy
> Daisy
> Tinkerbell
> Woody
> Jessie
> Buzz
> Bo Peep
> Hamm
> Sarge
> Bullseye
> Toy Alien
> Prince Charming
> Cinderella
> Will Turner
> Elizabeth Swann (with Will ONLY)
> Mike
> Sulley
> Boo
> Lilo
> Nani
> Stitch
> Cobra Bubbles
> Angel
> Pleakley
> Jumba



You forgot Celia Mae (with Mike ONLY)


----------



## mikegood2

Currently have Sebastian at level 3 and it looks like tLM Seashell (clam) requirement are gonna be the same as the microbots  but don’t think we will know for sure until I see what the requirements for level 5 are.

While I far prefer the 5 seashells every 2 hours as opposed to the 2 for 1 approach, the seashell limits are gonna become an issue soon are really slow down the leveling of tLM characters. I hope we get more seashell collecting options in the near future. On the positive notesome of us might be able to level up some of our older level 8 or 9 characters, that we never though we wouldn’t be able to during the event.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> @mmmears is right on and said it much better that I could.
> 
> Basically it’s to save time and still get some magic back, but still not as much as you’d get from sending characters on jobs.
> 
> In my case, before the option was available, I probably spent 10+ minutes every morning and night just sending out characters who don’t collect jobs on long missions. Now that the game has over 130 characters (?) I send all those characters home and it saves me a considerable amount of time every day. I currently have 95 characters sent home and that’s considerable less than I usually do.





Haley R said:


> OMG 95 characters?! lol I have no idea how many I have, but it definitely isn't even close to that many.



150 now including all of the characters for this event!


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else keep forgetting to click on those clams every 2 hours?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Anyone else keep forgetting to click on those clams every 2 hours?



I’ve been setting a 1 or 2 hour timer throughout the day, so luckily I've only missed it by an hour at most.

Overall I think my days been successful, but I have made a few mistakes though. Went to send out my parade when the event started only to find out I missed clicking on one of my floats last night, never done that before. So I lost a parade out of that. Also have accidentally sent a few characters out on jobs when I should have leveled them. Mostly only cost me 1 or 2 hours, but I’m not gonna be able to do my 8 hour John Darling Level overnight.

On a positive note, we should be able to welcome Scuttle in the morning.

btw For those who complain about me being to negative, I tried to be very positive on the event today and think I’ve been fairly successful.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve been setting a 1 or 2 hour timer throughout the day, so luckily I've only missed it by an hour at most.
> 
> Overall I think my days been successful, but I have made a few mistakes though. Went to send out my parade when the event started only to find out I missed clicking on one of my floats last night, never done that before. So I lost a parade out of that.


Outside of adding in the recent event float(s), I don't bother changing out my parades, so I could never miss out on adding in the right number.  I haven't found a need to change which ones are running, especially since I still need items from the BH6, Peter Pan, and Pooh floats.  It's not like I sit there and watch it go around.  I start it and then not bother with it again until it's over an I have to clear the check marks.



mikegood2 said:


> Also have accidentally sent a few characters out on jobs when I should have leveled them. Mostly only cost me 1 or 2 hours, but I’m not gonna be able to do my 8 hour John Darling Level overnight.


Which is exactly what I did.  I figure I won't be ready to "welcome" Scuttle until after John is ready anyway, so I started him around 8pm and he'll be done at 2pm.  One less character with an exclamation point above his head, and I can continue collecting John's tokens towards getting him to 10 at some point.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Anyone else keep forgetting to click on those clams every 2 hours?


Yep, although I'm not too terribly concerned actually.  Little Mermaid is one of my least favorite films, so I'm not stressing about this event.  I don't set alarms for real life things, so I'm not about to do so for a phone app


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Mine didn't either.  I found it annoying and had to pull all 100+ out of storage and go through them one at a time.  Gameloft there needs to be a better way.


You too, huh?  Ugh...


----------



## supernova

sapphirenian said:


> Lilo & Stitch characters can get EC for this event. Does anyone think they will help at some point?
> 
> Also, I’m itching to buy Eric (bec duh it’s Eric) but I’m not sure if he will be worth it. Never tried to buy any gem character on any event. And I’m scared he might need a gem building for future tokens or something.


It seems that we will need gems for a building, along with Flounder who is the other gem character.  There are four buildings available and only three are required checkpoints for the event.  So the fourth is going to be for gems, unless they have another scheme up their sleeves.


----------



## supernova

OK, let me check my characters while I still have a few quiet moments at the office this morning:

*Sebastian* 3 (ready for 4)
*Eric* 2 (ready for 3)
*
John* currently leveling to 9
*Michael* 6 (1 item each away from 7)
*
Jack Sparrow* 9 (ready for 10)
*Barbossa* 8
*Tia Dalma* 6
*Davy Jones* 6 (1 chest away from 7)
*
Christopher Robin* 6
*
Hiro* 9
*Baymax* 7 (one of the two BH6 characters I've had to neglect)
*Yokai* 9
*GoGo* 9 (ready for 10, except for microbots)
*Wasabi* 7 (the other BH6 character I've had to neglect)

On an unrelated related note, has anyone else noticed that the game is now loading faster?  Especially with the last update, it was taking forever to get off the load screen.  Now it's taking far less time.  Nice job interns.  We knew you could do it.


----------



## Hoodie

Hoping to get Sebastian to 4 before Flounder opens.  Poor Eric is stuck at 1, possibly for a long time since I can't get a single flute to drop from anything.


----------



## esilanna

Does anyone else find it incredibly annoying when you get happiness requests for attractions (the ones with the kids on the rollercoaster), and they want to go on things you don't own? I've been finding that this is a new thing and it's driving me nuts. I have like 8 kids running around with wish bubbles for things I don't have. I keep clicking on them and it brings up the shop screen. Blah


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Finally got Wendy and spent the gems on Hook, only to get bogged down with collecting for Peter Pan. *sigh* On a happier note, Davy Jones is now available as a gem character (450) or in a $10 character/100 gems bundle if anyone is so inclined.

If the interns aren't offering new land with this update, then why did they expand the background to include Eric's palace & a pirate ship (the Black Pearl, maybe)?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

esilanna said:


> Does anyone else find it incredibly annoying when you get happiness requests for attractions (the ones with the kids on the rollercoaster), and they want to go on things you don't own? I've been finding that this is a new thing and it's driving me nuts. I have like 8 kids running around with wish bubbles for things I don't have. I keep clicking on them and it brings up the shop screen. Blah



so this might be a dumb question - but how do you know what attraction they want to go on?  I just see them always with that little roller coaster icon and then I click on it and they head off but I never know where they are headed or what they want until they get there


----------



## hopemax

Goofy's 4 hour task for Scuttle token conflicts with Hiro's Bot token...so don't upgrade Hiro until you get Scuttle.  I am like a bazillion tokens away from maxing him out (going from 9 to 10) so Goofy is going to be pretty useless for Scuttle collecting. There is also a conflict with Eric, but we need so few tokens from him, it shouldn't be a major problem.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Outside of adding in the recent event float(s), I don't bother changing out my parades, so I could never miss out on adding in the right number.  I haven't found a need to change which ones are running, especially since I still need items from the BH6, Peter Pan, and Pooh floats.  It's not like I sit there and watch it go around.  I start it and then not bother with it again until it's over an I have to clear the check marks.



I should have worded that differently because I never change my parade floats either. When my parade ended and we’re ready to collect, I somehow only clicked on 4 or the 5 parade floats. So when I went to bed my 6 hour count down clock never began. I’m sure I’ve done that before, but don’t remember doing it.


----------



## esilanna

TheMaxRebo said:


> so this might be a dumb question - but how do you know what attraction they want to go on?  I just see them always with that little roller coaster icon and then I click on it and they head off but I never know where they are headed or what they want until they get there



That's the way it should be. Now for some reason when I click some of them, it brings up the shop screen. It will show Kaa's Jungle Gym for example, with one of the happy faces at the top right corner. It only does this on attractions I don't currently own that I have wishes for. Previously all of my wishes were only for attractions I own and had placed in my kingdom, so I would click them and they would run off.  I've only been experiencing this for the last maybe 2 weeks or so and it's really annoying, especially because some of the rides I have wishes for are ones that cost gems like Haunted Mansion. It's like they're trying to be pushy about making me spend gems on unowned attractions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

esilanna said:


> That's the way it should be. Now for some reason when I click some of them, it brings up the shop screen. It will show Kaa's Jungle Gym for example, with one of the happy faces at the top right corner. It only does this on attractions I don't currently own that I have wishes for. Previously all of my wishes were only for attractions I own and had placed in my kingdom, so I would click them and they would run off.  I've only been experiencing this for the last maybe 2 weeks or so and it's really annoying, especially because some of the rides I have wishes for are ones that cost gems like Haunted Mansion. It's like they're trying to be pushy about making me spend gems on unowned attractions.



ah ok, so it only happens if you don't have the attraction - got it


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep, although I'm not too terribly concerned actually.  Little Mermaid is one of my least favorite films, so I'm not stressing about this event.  I don't set alarms for real life things, so I'm not about to do so for a phone app



Same.  I find it annoying, but not annoying enough to set an alarm and disrupt my life for this game.  Just silly of me to play the game and forget to collect the clams.  



supernova said:


> On an unrelated related note, has anyone else noticed that the game is now loading faster?  Especially with the last update, it was taking forever to get off the load screen.  Now it's taking far less time.  Nice job interns.  We knew you could do it.



Yep.  I've noticed it too. Great improvement IMHO.



esilanna said:


> That's the way it should be. Now for some reason when I click some of them, it brings up the shop screen. It will show Kaa's Jungle Gym for example, with one of the happy faces at the top right corner. It only does this on attractions I don't currently own that I have wishes for. Previously all of my wishes were only for attractions I own and had placed in my kingdom, so I would click them and they would run off.  I've only been experiencing this for the last maybe 2 weeks or so and it's really annoying, especially because some of the rides I have wishes for are ones that cost gems like Haunted Mansion. It's like they're trying to be pushy about making me spend gems on unowned attractions.



Yeah, that's really annoying.  I don't blame you for complaining about this.  In the past, I only had stuff like that going on when I had placed an attraction but it was still being built.  Not a nice move at all, interns.


----------



## sapphirenian

supernova said:


> It seems that we will need gems for a building, along with Flounder who is the other gem character.  There are four buildings available and only three are required checkpoints for the event.  So the fourth is going to be for gems, unless they have another scheme up their sleeves.



Yeah, I think it’s the Under The Sea building which can be bought for gems. I just don’t know how much gems the building and Flounder will be. I might get gem-broke.


----------



## sapphirenian

Does anyone know how many hours before the Lilo and Stitch dolls come back after tapping?


----------



## mikegood2

sapphirenian said:


> Does anyone know how many hours before the Lilo and Stitch dolls come back after tapping?



It should be 10 dolls every 4 hours, but we won’t know for sure until the first batch of dolls come back.


----------



## Nessats

sapphirenian said:


> Does anyone know how many hours before the Lilo and Stitch dolls come back after tapping?



Last time this happened, it was every four hours.


----------



## Haley R

Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.



Very exciting...kukui nut torches in both games.  And they are only worth a lousy 50 elixir.


----------



## cpc7857

Haley R said:


> Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.


I got the surfing attraction, which was nice for an unexpected bonus, but I would have much preferred a new character.  The Lilo and Stitch event happened days after I started playing the game, and I was only able to get Nani, who has one lousy 2 hour task that collects nothing but magic...  With the new attraction I at least have twice as many tasks for Nani that collect nothing but magic...


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.



Very surprisingly I got the Lilo & Stitch float.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.



I had the big stuff from L&S already do just got another doll backpack concession stand


----------



## Emily Gilmore

I very surprisingly got Stitch. I've never gotten a character from a chest before..


----------



## KimRonRufus

I missed the Lilo and Stitch event, so when I got the chest today, I thought, "This is it. Since I have none of these things, surely, SURELY I shall get something GOOD. Like a CHARACTER"...I got a totem decoration.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

KimRonRufus said:


> I missed the Lilo and Stitch event, so when I got the chest today, I thought, "This is it. Since I have none of these things, surely, SURELY I shall get something GOOD. Like a CHARACTER"...I got a totem decoration.



Interns: crushing hopes and dreams in the name of magic since March 17, 2016.


----------



## KimRonRufus

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Interns: crushing hopes and dreams in the name of magic since March 17, 2016.


You know it, pal.


----------



## Crusader10hky

Scrump Backpack Concession. That was after getting another coronian sun dial or whatever from a platinum chest. That's 4 Platinum chests in a row going back like a month that I've gotten that thing. I've certainly lowered my expectations!


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Goofy's 4 hour task for Scuttle token conflicts with Hiro's Bot token...so don't upgrade Hiro until you get Scuttle.  I am like a bazillion tokens away from maxing him out (going from 9 to 10) so Goofy is going to be pretty useless for Scuttle collecting. There is also a conflict with Eric, but we need so few tokens from him, it shouldn't be a major problem.


Sadly, found that out last night.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.



I did.  I have all the  big stuff, but I don't have everything.  I got a concession stand that I already have.  



hopemax said:


> Very exciting...kukui nut torches in both games.  And they are only worth a lousy 50 elixir.



And this teaches me I should be thankful for the duplicate concession stand.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I got a duplicate concession stand too.  Hoping to win the LM concession stand in the chest for the Scrump mini event.  Right now, everyone is pretty much at 20 on my leader board.  

No weekend plans, so I plan to stock up on clams and microbots.  And yes....I will be setting a 2hr phone alarm this time (don't judge me too harshly).  I want to see if I can build up a healthy surplus this time around.  

I have Eric and Sebastian at lv 3 ready for 4.  But, I'm going to wait to level them up until I have Scuttle.  I want everyone to focus on that crazy bird. 

Drops have been pretty good on Scuttle so far.  I'm a little over half way there, and I've only been playing between classes.  So far so good.

I hope that since we are collecting items for Ariel, like the last few events, Ursula doesn't get kicked to the curb.  Or would it be kicked to the jetty?  I was really hoping for some hero/villain excitement.  

Good luck all!!!!!


----------



## Haley R

I got Nani which was cool because I didn’t have any other lilo and stitch themed items. I’ve been pretty lucky with characters out of chests. I’ve gotten the beast, the madhatter, and Mickey’s Halloween costume (if that counts as a character).


----------



## KimRonRufus

Haley R said:


> I got Nani which was cool because I didn’t have any other lilo and stitch themed items. I’ve been pretty lucky with characters out of chests. I’ve gotten the beast, the madhatter, and Mickey’s Halloween costume (if that counts as a character).


Lucky you. Nani happens to have an event task. I didn't get her, so her prompt is just gonna sit there and stare at me for a month.


----------



## Haley R

KimRonRufus said:


> Lucky you. Nani happens to have an event task. I didn't get her, so her prompt is just gonna sit there and stare at me for a month.


I can’t do anything with her. She has to be like level 4 to do anything and I can’t get the things she needs to level up


----------



## KimRonRufus

Haley R said:


> I can’t do anything with her. She has to be like level 4 to do anything and I can’t get the things she needs to level up


SERIOUSLY?!! You mean no one can help with her items?! Why would they dangle a prize like that in front of us if we can't use it when we win it?


----------



## wingweaver84

Haley R said:


> Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.



Pleakley on Windows,O'Hana on the iPad.


----------



## Haley R

KimRonRufus said:


> SERIOUSLY?!! You mean no one can help with her items?! Why would they dangle a prize like that in front of us if we can't use it when we win it?


There is one of her items that tells me I have to have a bronze chest for.


----------



## Lindz101

I know how much we all looove spending money on this game. I just thought i would let anyone who wants to know i managed to get both the events bundles available for a whole 0.19 cdn. My friend told me about google opinion surveys that basically gives you a bit of google play money to use every time you answer one. So for anyone who spends money and uses android, i strongly suggest this.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.



Pleakley for me which I did not use gems to get so happy. I usually get totem or stuff for Merlin.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> No weekend plans, so I plan to stock up on clams and microbots.  And yes....I will be setting a 2hr phone alarm this time (don't judge me too harshly).  I want to see if I can build up a healthy surplus this time around.



 Nothing wrong with that! I’m setting a 2 hour alarm and I probably play and log in less because of it. Can’t tell you how many times I’d log in with 10 minutes left on a job and forget to come back for an hour or two.

Keeping Sebastian (ready to level) and Prince Eric at level 3 until I welcome Scuttle. Should be able to do that tonight since he’s currently at 31/40, 6/8 and 8/10.

Keep sending Bubbles out on his 6 hour Spyglass job,so I’m not able to do the Nani quest for a few hours,


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I’m setting a 2 hour alarm and I probably play and log in less because of it. Can’t tell you how many times I’d log in with 10 minutes left on a job and forget to come back for an hour or two.
> 
> Keeping Sebastian (ready to level) and Prince Eric at level 3 until I welcome Scuttle. Should be able to do that tonight since he’s currently at 31/40, 6/8 and 8/10.
> 
> Keep sending Bubbles out on his 6 hour Spyglass job,so I’m not able to do the Nani quest for a few hours,


Idk if Ill be able to get scuttle. It’s going to take me awhile to get all of his stuff.


----------



## sapphirenian

Haley R said:


> Did everyone get a lilo and stitch chest today? Just curious who got what from it.



Got the attraction but I was actually wishing for Stitch or Pleakley or Jumba. Wasn’t able to get Stitch during the event and I really wanted to  complete that event so badly.


----------



## sapphirenian

Haley R said:


> I got Nani which was cool because I didn’t have any other lilo and stitch themed items. I’ve been pretty lucky with characters out of chests. I’ve gotten the beast, the madhatter, and Mickey’s Halloween costume (if that counts as a character).



You are definitely lucky!


----------



## karly05

Scrump backpack concession. I'm really bad at chests. I would love to have gotten Pleakley.

I started this game 2 weeks ago, so am WAY behind most everyone here! I have Mickey and Goofy fighting Pete, and am one ear hat away from welcoming Cinderella, if that tells you anything. 

As soon as Mickey takes care of that troublemaker Pete, I need him to get me the composer's book for Sebastian so I can get him open.


----------



## cpc7857

Haley R said:


> There is one of her items that tells me I have to have a bronze chest for.


I only have Nani and Goofy has a task that earns her surfboard.  The flower is a chest item.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Loving this event so far!  
The background colors for the event quests are spot on and the welcome/level up Sebastian animation is adorable.
If you zoom in on the clams, they actually have little tiny eyes inside which is a cute touch.

Can't remember which quest triggered it- maybe after one of Sebastians- it opened up a quest to start collecting dinglehoppers to start working on Ariel early (she will eventually cost 15K EC).  I'm focusing on Scuttle first, so it'll be a bit before I start collecting them.  Have all Scuttle's face tokens but only 1 spyglass.  Guess I'll be welcoming him tomorrow.

Working on Nani's 4 hour event currency quest (the purple background).  Will post next one if someone doesn't beat me to it.

Got a Scrump concession stand like many of you, and also got messed up with the Hiro bot token drops and Eric's flute drops, so I'm leaving Sebastian and Eric maxed out at levels 3 and 2 until Scuttle is welcomed and have switched from microbot collecting to prioritizing quests for Hiro's bots to get rid of those.

Tips for players new to timed events:
If you have Celia, the Celia+Mike 4 hr task earns more EC than his solo 2 hour quest.  I believe the Elizabeth+ Will 4 hr one also benefits you more in the long run.
If you have a free hour or so, use Goofy and Jessie's 6 min tasks to rack up EC faster.  You WILL need it later!


----------



## tasmith1993

Had a busy day at clinicals today, so I’m still earning for scuttle. He’ll have to wait until tomorrow to be welcomed because I’m only at 20/40 clams.
I got a worthless tiki torch in the lilo and stitch chest, but I have pretty much everything from that event so I didn’t expect much. 
I’m glad I’m off the next two days so I can focus on studying and hopefully remembering to check in every 2 hours to stock up on clams 
One day I will actually get the full gem conversion at the end of an event


----------



## Haley R

karly05 said:


> Scrump backpack concession. I'm really bad at chests. I would love to have gotten Pleakley.
> 
> I started this game 2 weeks ago, so am WAY behind most everyone here! I have Mickey and Goofy fighting Pete, and am one ear hat away from welcoming Cinderella, if that tells you anything.
> 
> As soon as Mickey takes care of that troublemaker Pete, I need him to get me the composer's book for Sebastian so I can get him open.


Oh don’t worry I’m not much further than you. I just defeated zurg. I’m supposed to serenade Minnie next but I’m waiting until after the event.


----------



## Haley R

cpc7857 said:


> I only have Nani and Goofy has a task that earns her surfboard.  The flower is a chest item.


So I just have to get lucky with a chest? That’s a bummer.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I’m setting a 2 hour alarm and I probably play and log in less because of it. Can’t tell you how many times I’d log in with 10 minutes left on a job and forget to come back for an hour or two.
> 
> Keeping Sebastian (ready to level) and Prince Eric at level 3 until I welcome Scuttle. Should be able to do that tonight since he’s currently at 31/40, 6/8 and 8/10.
> 
> Keep sending Bubbles out on his 6 hour Spyglass job,so I’m not able to do the Nani quest for a few hours,


Still need 3 spyglasses.  You might just beat me this time.   Or maybe not...we'll see who gets to the welcome Scuttle finish line first!!!

I'll be clam poor after I get Scuttle though.  I'll have to build up again.  Wish it was 5 every hour, or 10 every two hours.  5 every 2 hours is going to be a struggle.  But not complaining...just stating an opinion.  Don't want to dampen your "positive" day.  Good job on that, by the way!!!


----------



## Figarro

KimRonRufus said:


> SERIOUSLY?!! You mean no one can help with her items?! Why would they dangle a prize like that in front of us if we can't use it when we win it?



Goofy and Tink can collect Nani's tokens, but the tokens probably disappear during event.

That's what happened to me. I got Olaf from Tower Challenge and managed to level him to 3.
But during BH6 event, Sarge, the only non Frozen character who can drop 1 of his token, did not give any token. The task itself gives EC, so probably that's why the token disappear. But it came back after the event was finished. 

But, I get the disappointment for not being able to level her up so that she can help with LM.


----------



## karmstr112

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> If the interns aren't offering new land with this update, then why did they expand the background to include Eric's palace & a pirate ship (the Black Pearl, maybe)?



I think the interns like to make those of us who are land obsessed nuts.


----------



## mikegood2

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> If the interns aren't offering new land with this update, then why did they expand the background to include Eric's palace & a pirate ship (the Black Pearl, maybe)?



Shhh! We’re not supposed to talk about land out loud, it might upset some people. 



Windwaker4444 said:


> Still need 3 spyglasses.  You might just beat me this time.   Or maybe not...we'll see who gets to the welcome Scuttle finish line first!!!
> 
> I'll be clam poor after I get Scuttle though.  I'll have to build up again.  Wish it was 5 every hour, or 10 every two hours.  5 every 2 hours is going to be a struggle.  But not complaining...just stating an opinion.  Don't want to dampen your "positive" day.  Good job on that, by the way!!!



You might beat me to it. I’m 1 spyglass short and it’s 2 1/2 hours until it’s jobs are done. Good chance I’ll be in bed by then, but I might set an alarm. Before anyone comments about setting alarms/timers overnight, its not for the game. My dog “brought me” a rabbit an hour ago  so I might be checking up on her throughout the night. 

Yeah, the clams are gonna slow down leveling, which kinda sucks, but it’s still much better than the 2 for 1.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I got the “Stitch’s Great Escape” attraction in the chest. I hadn’t remembered it from the event. It was too menacing-looking, so it went straight to storage. I want only super happy stuff in my park.


----------



## KimRonRufus

mikegood2 said:


> Shhh! We’re not supposed to talk about land out loud, it might upset some people.
> 
> 
> 
> You might beat me to it. I’m 1 spyglass short and it’s 2 1/2 hours until it’s jobs are done. Good chance I’ll be in bed by then, but I might set an alarm. Before anyone comments about setting alarms/timers overnight, its not for the game. My dog “brought me” a rabbit an hour ago  so I might be checking up on her throughout the night.
> 
> Yeah, the clams are gonna slow down leveling, which kinda sucks, but it’s still much better than the 2 for 1.


Checking on the rabbit, or your dog? As in, did your dog bring you a live rabbit and now you're taking care of it all night? Or your dog is killing things and you have to babysit it constantly? Wishful thinking: I do hope it's the former! I love bunnies!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Shhh! We’re not supposed to talk about land out loud, it might upset some people.
> 
> 
> 
> You might beat me to it. I’m 1 spyglass short and it’s 2 1/2 hours until it’s jobs are done. Good chance I’ll be in bed by then, but I might set an alarm. Before anyone comments about setting alarms/timers overnight, its not for the game. My dog “brought me” a rabbit an hour ago  so I might be checking up on her throughout the night.
> 
> Yeah, the clams are gonna slow down leveling, which kinda sucks, but it’s still much better than the 2 for 1.


Still need 2 more spyglasses.  It's not gonna happen tonight anyways. 

I had a crazy cat that used to "gift" me with birds and/or mice on my back porch almost every morning.  It was disturbing how she would sit there looking so proud.  Had to make her an indoor cat.  There's a memory I had stashed away...if I have nightmares tonight about bunnies and birds you are going to be in for it mister!!!

Hope your new bunny pet is ok!!!


----------



## mikegood2

KimRonRufus said:


> Checking on the rabbit, or your dog? As in, did your dog bring you a live rabbit and now you're taking care of it all night? Or your dog is killing things and you have to babysit it constantly? Wishful thinking: I do hope it's the former! I love bunnies!





Windwaker4444 said:


> Still need 2 more spyglasses.  It's not gonna happen tonight anyways.
> 
> I had a crazy cat that used to "gift" me with birds and/or mice on my back porch almost every morning.  It was disturbing how she would sit there looking so proud.  Had to make her an indoor cat.  There's a memory I had stashed away...if I have nightmares tonight about bunnies and birds you are going to be in for it mister!!!
> 
> Hope your new bunny pet is ok!!!



Sadly killed it, and she was sick (serves her right) afterwords. Been fine since, but will probably check on her a few times tonight. I’m dog sitting her for my parents, who just finished up an Alaskan cruise and will be back Sunday, so they will hear about it when they get back.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Welcoming Scuttle now.  Beat you @mikegood2!


----------



## Windwaker4444

After welcoming Scuttle, he has a solo 6hr event task.  

To level him to 2:
5 clams
2 spyglasses
2 hats


----------



## Crusader10hky

Just started the 60 minute welcoming of scuttle as I board my flight to MCO for F&W with my sis!


----------



## tyedye

Would getting the welcome Tia interfere with the event? I haven’t opened the last available land, does that prompt her?


----------



## PrincessS121212

After Nani's 4 hr solo quest for EC there is a prompt for a 2 hr task with Cobra Bubbles.  Anyone who doesn't have him will end up stopping there for the purple EC quests.
Had to put it on hold while collecting spyglasses for Scuttle but I'm welcoming Scuttle now.  Will post back later about what's next.


----------



## PrincessS121212

tyedye said:


> Would getting the welcome Tia interfere with the event? I haven’t opened the last available land, does that prompt her?


She's a 24 hour welcome, so it will affect the event timing of you trying to level up or welcome other characters.  If you are close to welcoming Scuttle, I would wait until you've welcomed him and leveled him up to 2 or 3.  Then the characters can focus on event tasks and collecting Dinglehoppers while we're waiting for Flounder and Triton to unlock in 6 days.  While TLM characters are busy and you aren't leveling them, that's a good time to welcome Tia.


----------



## tyedye

PrincessS121212 said:


> She's a 24 hour welcome, so it will affect the event timing of you trying to level up or welcome other characters.  If you are close to welcoming Scuttle, I would wait until you've welcomed him and leveled him up to 2 or 3.  Then the characters can focus on event tasks and collecting Dinglehoppers while we're waiting for Flounder and Triton to unlock in 6 days.  While TLM characters are busy and you aren't leveling them, that's a good time to welcome Tia.


I haven’t even started collecting her items yet. I have Scuttle at 1 and can level to 2 but sent him off on a quest. 

I was just thinking thinking if I got the quest to start collecting for her I could work on getting her items til the event ends since it will take a long time but wasn’t sure if any characters conflicted.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Getting Scuttle to Level 2 opens a 2 hour side quest.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Welcoming Scuttle now.  Beat you @mikegood2!



So do I get any credit for hitting the welcome button first?  Hit it before I went to bed, but didn’t welcome Scuttle before I woke up. Kinda wish I did set an alarm though. That way I woulda had his 6 hour quest finished a little after I woke up.



JamesGarvey said:


> Getting Scuttle to Level 2 opens a 2 hour side quest.



Those longer quests right after you welcome a character kinda suck. My Scuttle is ready for level 2 but have to wait 4 more hours to level. Kinda wish those 2 quests were reversed.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> Those longer quests right after you welcome a character kinda suck. My Scuttle is ready for level 2 but have to wait 4 more hours to level. Kinda wish those 2 quests were reversed.



That’s why when I saw I only needed 1 more token for level 2 I waited for it and now I can earn tokens for level 3 during his long quest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Crusader10hky said:


> Just started the 60 minute welcoming of scuttle as I board my flight to MCO for F&W with my sis!


 Enjoy!  We were there a week ago and went to F&W on opening day - had a lot of fun!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> So do I get any credit for hitting the welcome button first?  Hit it before I went to bed, but didn’t welcome Scuttle before I woke up. Kinda wish I did set an alarm though. That way I woulda had his 6 hour quest finished a little after I woke up.
> 
> 
> 
> Those longer quests right after you welcome a character kinda suck. My Scuttle is ready for level 2 but have to wait 4 more hours to level. Kinda wish those 2 quests were reversed.


Ok....we'll call it a tie.  Hee hee


----------



## Chrisvee

Scuttle is off doing his first task and I’ve just welcomed Bambi at last!


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am beginning to think the clams for this event are like the bots for BH6.  Is that just me?


----------



## Haley R

I haven’t even gotten scuttle yet lol


----------



## PrincessS121212

After Nani & Cobra Bubbles 2 hr task is a 6 hour task for Nani and Angel.


----------



## Haley R

PrincessS121212 said:


> After Nani & Cobra Bubbles 2 hr task is a 6 hour task for Nani and Angel.


Why would they make all of her tasks be with someone else? I basically can’t do anything with Nani.


----------



## supernova

After Scuttle's six hour task, Sebastian prompts two tasks about drawing out Ursula, Sebastian for 8hrs and Scuttle for 4hrs.  Guess those forks will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Why would they make all of her tasks be with someone else? I basically can’t do anything with Nani.


Of course you can, silly.  Obviously the Gameloft interns are counting on you spending money on chests to win the rest of the Stitch characters.   Which answers your first question.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Of course you can, silly.  Obviously the Gameloft interns are counting on you spending money on chests to win the rest of the Stitch characters.   Which answers your first question.


Lol they aren’t suckering me in! I don’t spend money on phone games.


----------



## supernova

So while zooming in looking for the last scrump doll, I watched a little boy buy a tiara from the concession stand, buy a slice of pizza, and then get onto the Mine Train ride.  When he got off, both the pizza and tiara were gone.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> So while zooming in looking for the last scrump doll, I watched a little boy buy a tiara from the concession stand, buy a slice of pizza, and then get onto the Mine Train ride.  When he got off, both the pizza and tiara were gone.



Well, duh.  You can't take food on rides, and you need to store all hats and glasses, otherwise they fly off on the ride.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Is it me or are the Scrump dolls the worst freaking tappers to find! I’m constantly searching for the last one. It took me over 10 minutes twice last night but so far I’m sitting in second on my leaderboard and I should be able to get back to first while working overnight...


----------



## McNs

tyedye said:


> I haven’t even started collecting her items yet. I have Scuttle at 1 and can level to 2 but sent him off on a quest.
> 
> I was just thinking thinking if I got the quest to start collecting for her I could work on getting her items til the event ends since it will take a long time but wasn’t sure if any characters conflicted.



I’m collecting for Tia at the moment and can’t think of any conflicts. She does take a while, I had to do a bit of leveling up of other characters just to get the full set collecting for her.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I don't know that I've ever said this before, so I will say it now, and if it's a repeat, well it's not a bad repeat.  I want to say thank you to everyone who posts about getting characters and the next quests in the events, because it helps me to know what I have to do, while I have my crazy work schedule. so thank you to all!!!!

Event Character Status:
Sebastian - collecting for 4
Scuttle - collecting for 3
Prince Eric - collecting for 4
Those Clams!!!  It's like the bots!!!!

Non-Event Character Status:
Michael Darling - collecting for 6
John Darling - collecting for 8
Elizabeth Swann - ready for 10
Jack Sparrow - ready for 10
Will Turner - ready for 10
Captain Barbosa - ready for 7
Tia Dalma - ready for 4
Davy Jones - collecting for 8
Bambi - ready for 10
Jack-Jack - collecting for 10 <--- he'll be ready for 10 by the end of the event I'm sure
Christopher Robin - ready for 6
Hiro - ready for 9
Baymax - collecting for 8
Yokai - collecting for 9
Go Go - ready for 9
Honey Lemon - collecting for 10 <---- she'll be ready, I need one ear hat
Fred - ready for 9
Wasabi - collecting for 8

The BOTS!!!!!  I have 261 bots at the moment.  So my ready characters are officially ready and can all be leveled up to the next level.  I think between now and the end of the Little Mermaid Event, I'm just going to work on getting all the bots I can!  If Honey Lemon is an indication of what the rest will be like, you need 100 bots to get to level 10.  So, LOTS of BOTS!


----------



## mikegood2

Disney_Alli said:


> Is it me or are the Scrump dolls the worst freaking tappers to find! I’m constantly searching for the last one. It took me over 10 minutes twice last night but so far I’m sitting in second on my leaderboard and I should be able to get back to first while working overnight...



Might not be the worst, but they are a pain! The last 1 or 2 usually trip me off, but overall they love to hide behind building. I’ve found that force quitting and restarting helps most of the time.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I’m not even bothering with the leader board. The rewards from those chests are pretty lackluster and I feel like using my usual strategy of removing all non-token/trophy attractions to make them easier to find. I’ll just tap whichever I see for the free currency and not worry bout it.

As for the event itself, got 8600EC so far, Eric & Sebastian are ready to level 4 (well only enough clams for one of them) and Scuttle is at 2/5 on both tokens to join them.


----------



## sapphirenian

Disney_Alli said:


> Is it me or are the Scrump dolls the worst freaking tappers to find! I’m constantly searching for the last one. It took me over 10 minutes twice last night but so far I’m sitting in second on my leaderboard and I should be able to get back to first while working overnight...



Me too. I’m always looking for the last 2 dolls then I forget I’m looking for them and exits the game. Ughh.


----------



## sapphirenian

From the BH6 event, how many bots is required to open the last 2 characters before Baymax? I just want to estimate how much I will need to unlock Triton and Ursula and how much I can spare for leveling up the rest.


----------



## Haley R

sapphirenian said:


> Me too. I’m always looking for the last 2 dolls then I forget I’m looking for them and exits the game. Ughh.


How many dolls show up? Is it like 5 every two hours?


----------



## Disney_Alli

Haley R said:


> How many dolls show up? Is it like 5 every two hours?



It's 10 every 4 hours, and 5 shells every 2 hours but you can click on the icon to help find those - the dolls you just have to search for them


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Alli said:


> It's 10 every 5 hours, and 5 shells every 2 hours but you can click on the icon to help find those - the dolls you just have to search for them


Thanks. I knew about the shells, but not the dolls. I kind of just click on the dolls when I see them, but I don't really look around for them. I'm 2 hours away from FINALLY getting Scuttle. It took a long time.


----------



## mikegood2

It’s actually 10 every 4 hours. Restarting game can really help.

Currently #1, up 10, with 10.5 hours left. Cant wait for it to be over.


----------



## Disney_Alli

mikegood2 said:


> It’s actually 10 every 4 hours. Restarting game can really help.
> 
> Currently #1, up 10, with 10.5 hours left. Cant wait for it to be over.



That was a total typo whoops.


----------



## Haley R

I finally got scuttle! Took me a long time but now I’m waiting an hour to actually get him. I only have 5 dinglehoppers right now. 

So I have 60 gems. Should I spend them on a chest or wait and get something else? I’m not sure what to use the gems on: characters or attractions.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Gem priority should probably go:
Parade slots
Floats
Event characters/attractions (since they are time locked)
Chest pedestal
Premium characters
Attractions
Chests

Since parades are one of the only ways to earn gems they eventually pay themselves back and then some. Buying chests/bundles is about on par with buying lottery tickets because what you get from them is random.


----------



## Haley R

JamesGarvey said:


> Gem priority should probably go:
> Parade slots
> Floats
> Event characters/attractions (since they are time locked)
> Chest pedestal
> Premium characters
> Attractions
> Chests
> 
> Since parades are one of the only ways to earn gems they eventually pay themselves back and then some. Buying chests/bundles is about on par with buying lottery tickets because what you get from them is random.


Wow I didn’t even know you could buy parade slots lol. I bought one parade slot and the little mermaid float with my gems.


----------



## cliscinsky

Nooooooooo! They put the item collecting (2 Purple Critter Carriers + 1 Purple Net = 1 Crab) back into the event.  The crab collecting then gives you a chance for Ariel's Snarfblatt item, of which we need 20.  Grrrrr.  Of course they'd put something that most of us absolutely hate back into the game.  I hate to think what the Kelp Flowers will require. 

I believe the snarfblatt collecting begins after a 6 or 8 hour Sebastian/Ariel task.


----------



## Somnam

cliscinsky said:


> Nooooooooo! They put the item collecting (2 Purple Critter Carriers + 1 Purple Net = 1 Crab) back into the event.  The crab collecting then gives you a chance for Ariel's Snarfblatt item, of which we need 20.  Grrrrr.  Of course they'd put something that most of us absolutely hate back into the game.  I hate to think what the Kelp Flowers will require.
> 
> I believe the snarfblatt collecting begins after a 6 or 8 hour Sebastian/Ariel task.



Same as Big Hero 6’s middle item then. This seems to be the new direction they are taking with collecting the final character tokens. If it’s the same as Big Hero 6, to get the last token will be dual tasks with the six unlocked TLM characters with two of the duos paired with a premium, so only one way to get them for those who did not unlock Eric/Flounder.


----------



## sapphirenian

Somnam said:


> Same as Big Hero 6’s middle item then. This seems to be the new direction they are taking with collecting the final character tokens. If it’s the same as Big Hero 6, to get the last token will be dual tasks with the six unlocked TLM characters with two of the duos paired with a premium, so only one way to get them for those who did not unlock Eric/Flounder.



How will I get Ariel then... 
23 days to go and I’m losing hope that I will get the last character this time. I am just about to finish Scuttle’s first 6-hour task and my heart is already breaking by the thought of not being able to get Ariel and her mermaid form.


----------



## sapphirenian

cliscinsky said:


> Nooooooooo! They put the item collecting (2 Purple Critter Carriers + 1 Purple Net = 1 Crab) back into the event.  The crab collecting then gives you a chance for Ariel's Snarfblatt item, of which we need 20.  Grrrrr.  Of course they'd put something that most of us absolutely hate back into the game.  I hate to think what the Kelp Flowers will require.
> 
> I believe the snarfblatt collecting begins after a 6 or 8 hour Sebastian/Ariel task.



Who can collect the purple carriers and the purple nets?


----------



## hopemax

sapphirenian said:


> How will I get Ariel then...
> 23 days to go and I’m losing hope that I will get the last character this time. I am just about to finish Scuttle’s first 6-hour task and my heart is already breaking by the thought of not being able to get Ariel and her mermaid form.



It is really hard to get the character if you don't have the premium stuff.  Which is why I save all my gems for the events.  But you can always buy character tokens with gems.  Click on the Welcome button and a popup will tell you how much it costs to buy the remaining tokens.  So if the event starts winding down and you don't have enough tokens, look at how many gems you have and how much the gem packs cost. 

Also, when we get into the 2nd half of the event there will be, as I previously mentioned, a bundle of the building + 2nd character for $6.99.  You still have to hope for a good drop rate, and play regularly as opposed to just buying the tokens.  Yes, it sucks to pay real money, but if it's only for your favorite character and you only do it once or twice, there are worse things you can spend $15 on.


----------



## karly05

I'm currently P4 on my leaderboard on the Scrumps. I don't see any around right now. How often do they come out, or how do you know they'll be out? I'm trying to pay attention while making breakfast, getting dressed, etc. Looks like time is up at 10 am CDT.

ETA: I made it! Never saw any more Scrumps but finished P4 in my group and got 3 "Radiant Chests." The only "good" thing I got out of them was a set of Sebastian ears I needed to level him up, but I'm still excited! This was my first time to play one of these events and I didn't even really know what I was doing until last night. (I was on the game for the recent Pirate/crab thing but didn't know how to - or couldn't - do it.)


----------



## Aces86

hopemax said:


> It is really hard to get the character if you don't have the premium stuff.  Which is why I save all my gems for the events.  But you can always buy character tokens with gems.  Click on the Welcome button and a popup will tell you how much it costs to buy the remaining tokens.  So if the event starts winding down and you don't have enough tokens, look at how many gems you have and how much the gem packs cost.
> 
> Also, when we get into the 2nd half of the event there will be, as I previously mentioned, a bundle of the building + 2nd character for $6.99.  You still have to hope for a good drop rate, and play regularly as opposed to just buying the tokens.  Yes, it sucks to pay real money, but if it's only for your favorite character and you only do it once or twice, there are worse things you can spend $15 on.




It is hard without the premium characters! I didn’t give a crap about Big Hero so didn’t spend any gems on any characters. I didn’t finish that event. I’m missing 3 characters from that set. I also didn’t spend gems on premium characters for lilo and stitch, but ended up spending gems to get stitch at the very end.


----------



## supernova

After the two Draw Ursula Out tasks, we can build Ariel's Grotto.  It is 4,500 EC and takes six hours to build.  Not too big, at 8x10.


----------



## sapphirenian

hopemax said:


> It is really hard to get the character if you don't have the premium stuff.  Which is why I save all my gems for the events.  But you can always buy character tokens with gems.  Click on the Welcome button and a popup will tell you how much it costs to buy the remaining tokens.  So if the event starts winding down and you don't have enough tokens, look at how many gems you have and how much the gem packs cost.
> 
> Also, when we get into the 2nd half of the event there will be, as I previously mentioned, a bundle of the building + 2nd character for $6.99.  You still have to hope for a good drop rate, and play regularly as opposed to just buying the tokens.  Yes, it sucks to pay real money, but if it's only for your favorite character and you only do it once or twice, there are worse things you can spend $15 on.



I have Eric. And I have probably saved enough gems to buy Flounder or the Under the Sea attraction. Which one do you think will be more beneficial on this event?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Someone mentioned dinglehoppers. When do those get released again? After what task?  I finished the grotto and I’ve got a side task with Eric and a main task with Sebastian.  I haven’t seen anything about dinglehoppers, but someone a page or two back said they had 5


----------



## hopemax

sapphirenian said:


> I have Eric. And I have probably saved enough gems to buy Flounder or the Under the Sea attraction. Which one do you think will be more beneficial on this event?



Based on the last event ...  If you buy the 1st Premium character then you need the Premium building.

For BH6 Yokai + GoGo + Premium Building to earn Baymax's chip

But most people prefer to have the 2nd character, which can also earn the last token in conjunction with another character

For BH6 Hiro + Fred = Baymax chip

But if you want to have all 3 choices to earn the last token then you need all 3 Premium options.


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> Someone mentioned dinglehoppers. When do those get released again? After what task?  I finished the grotto and I’ve got a side task with Eric and a main task with Sebastian.  I haven’t seen anything about dinglehoppers, but someone a page or two back said they had 5



They came way early.  I got them at different times in my games.  I don't know if my airline flight, and playing offline delayed getting the prompts in my IOS game.  First I got a "gift" of one, and then I could earn them, starting after I think getting the prompt to Welcome Scuttle.  At that point I got a task that says collect 20 of them (the image is of a fork).  I have 7 of them in IOS and 5 in Windows.

The second Ariel token is a Snarfblatt (pipe), and I assume we will get the sometime in the progression of Scuttle's tasks up to Welcoming Triton.

If you don't have the forks, I'd restart your app, restart your device, and if that doesn't work, get on Gameloft support.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Can we address for a moment how dumb Ariel is in being confused by a fork when her dad swims around with trident, a thing that is essentially a GIANT FORK?


----------



## xthebowdenx

I have had zero net drops from Scuttle in 5 attempts. What the heck?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Dang Ursula and her 2 for 1 crabs.  I was really hoping we'd skip this part.  Oh well, time to save up some nets.

From the Scrump mini event, I won a bench and 2 light posts.  I was really hoping for the toy trident concession.  Maybe next time....  

Dang Ursula!!!


----------



## supernova

cliscinsky said:


> I hate to think what the Kelp Flowers will require.


If history repeats itself, and so far it has, the final items are usually two-character joint tasks.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> After the two Draw Ursula Out tasks, we can build Ariel's Grotto.  It is 4,500 EC and takes six hours to build.  Not too big, at 8x10.



It also gives conductor books every 4 hours. It’s possibly 6? I didnt pay attention when I built it, so I only have a The progress bar to go by, but pretty sure it’s 4 hours



sapphirenian said:


> I have Eric. And I have probably saved enough gems to buy Flounder or the Under the Sea attraction. Which one do you think will be more beneficial on this event?



I you have to choose, I would *always* go with the character first, especially if said building does not produce any items.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Dang Ursula and her 2 for 1 crabs.  I was really hoping we'd skip this part.  Oh well, time to save up some nets.


At this point, I think we can safely forget about skipping anything from past events. The lazy-*** interns seem to be reusing all of the coding.  Same characters and same tasks to collect EC, same collection methods for items.  We have hit a rut, folks.


----------



## Haley R

So it might be just Sebastian and scuttle for me. Should I be doing their quests or having them collect dinglehoppers? I can’t decide which one is more important.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> *Dang Ursula and her 2 for 1 crabs.*  I was really hoping we'd skip this part.  Oh well, time to save up some nets.
> 
> From the Scrump mini event, I won a bench and 2 light posts.  I was really hoping for the toy trident concession.  Maybe next time....
> 
> Dang Ursula!!!



Well if you have to have crabs to get her, than she is evil! Or is she the one that gives players crabs. 

*Shoot!!! *(keeping it G rated for the boards) I’m about 12 hours behind from finishing the 8 hour Sebastian quest, because the interns do not know how write.  I didn’t start the “Seeking a Sea King” quest last night, because in its description said Send *Sebastian* *& Ariel* to talk in her Grotto. They really need to proofread stuff better.


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> They came way early.  I got them at different times in my games.  I don't know if my airline flight, and playing offline delayed getting the prompts in my IOS game.  First I got a "gift" of one, and then I could earn them, starting after I think getting the prompt to Welcome Scuttle.  At that point I got a task that says collect 20 of them (the image is of a fork).  I have 7 of them in IOS and 5 in Windows.
> 
> The second Ariel token is a Snarfblatt (pipe), and I assume we will get the sometime in the progression of Scuttle's tasks up to Welcoming Triton.
> 
> If you don't have the forks, I'd restart your app, restart your device, and if that doesn't work, get on Gameloft support.



Do I you remember what task though?  I’m a little bit behind and I feel like you are the only one to have mentioned it, so I’m very curious.  I still have to send Sebastian to talk to Ariel about something so I feel like maybe that will unlock it.  Currently when I tap on Ariel it says complete more quests to unlock this token, so maybe you just got there super early?


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> Do I you remember what task though?  I’m a little bit behind and I feel like you are the only one to have mentioned it, so I’m very curious.  I still have to send Sebastian to talk to Ariel about something so I feel like maybe that will unlock it.  Currently when I tap on Ariel it says complete more quests to unlock this token, so maybe you just got there super early?



You said you completed Ariel's Grotto.  I just completed this about 2 minutes ago.  I've been able to collect forks since late Thursday.

Someone else said that the Snarfblatts unlock after completing the 8 hr Sebastian task that is available after building the Grotto.  I just started this task.

EDIT: There is a thread on Reddit about people not having Dinglehoppers unlocked.  In the thread, people mention a lot of people on Facebook having problems too.  So there is likely a problem with your game and you should contact Gameloft support (or just wait for them to push a fix, but they will be more motivated the more people contact them in the first place)
https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagickingdoms/comments/9ebh3d/i_still_cant_get_dinglehoppers/


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> You said you completed Ariel's Grotto.  I just completed this about 2 minutes ago.  I've been able to collect forks since late Thursday.
> 
> Someone else said that the Snarfblatts unlock after completing the 8 hr Sebastian task that is available after building the Grotto.  I just started this task.
> 
> EDIT: There is a thread on Reddit about people not having Dinglehoppers unlocked.  In the thread, people mention a lot of people on Facebook having problems too.  So there is likely a problem with your game and you should contact Gameloft support (or just wait for them to push a fix, but they will be more motivated the more people contact them in the first place)
> https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagickingdoms/comments/9ebh3d/i_still_cant_get_dinglehoppers/



Yep, I just messaged them to let them know that I never got the gift and where I’m at in the game,so hopefully they do something although they have a reputation of being unhelpful.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## hopemax

So speaking of the 8 hr task for Sebastian after completing Ariel's Grotto...I noticed that in both my games that I don't have the option to skip with gems.  I don't use gems to skip tasks, but there has been a lot of discussion regarding other people's use of gems to blow through tasks only to end up at the same wall non-gem users end up at, so is this new or is this normal?  Have there always been event tasks that you can't gem your way through?


----------



## Osum

hopemax said:


> So speaking of the 8 hr task for Sebastian after completing Ariel's Grotto...I noticed that in both my games that I don't have the option to skip with gems.  I don't use gems to skip tasks, but there has been a lot of discussion regarding other people's use of gems to blow through tasks only to end up at the same wall non-gem users end up at, so is this new or is this normal?  Have there always been event tasks that you can't gem your way through?



Is this the task you’re referring to? If so, I am offered the option to skip.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I'm building Ariel's Grotto now, but, I dunno, it looks more like a throne room to me. Think they made a mistake or something?


----------



## AJGolden1013

So as it turns out if you don't have the tasks/quests to rehears for the show, you have a glitched game.  Am I the only one in our little community here with this glitch?  I keep reminding myself I put in a ticket and that I should be patient, because someone else said an uninstall and reinstall didn't work for them.  I've also heard that uninstalling and reinstalling can sometimes make you lose all your progress so I don't want to do that.

*deep breath*  *remain patient*

Business hours open tomorrow and I will call them and figure out what's going on at that time, since they are probably off for the weekend.


----------



## JamesGarvey

KimRonRufus said:


> I'm building Ariel's Grotto now, but, I dunno, it looks more like a throne room to me. Think they made a mistake or something?



Think character meet grotto in the parks.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Yea, got the dinglehoppers collection, no snarfblats, no mini-tasks.

Top quality game we got here.


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> Yea, got the dinglehoppers collection, no snarfblats, no mini-tasks.
> 
> Top quality game we got here.



I'm so jealous you got all the dinglehoppers!  I'm happy for you, I'm just jealous as well!  My game is glitched....


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just checked the gameloft forums, maaaaaad people with the dinglehopper issue.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm so jealous you got all the dinglehoppers!  I'm happy for you, I'm just jealous as well!  My game is glitched....





JamesGarvey said:


> Just checked the gameloft forums, maaaaaad people with the dinglehopper issue.



If it’s a known issue(s), hopefully they will come out with an update early next week. Also hope they offer some sort of in game compensation to everyone. Who am I kidding we’d be lucky it they acknowledge and if we’re lucky they’ll give us 1 gem. 

I’m lucky enough to be able to collect the dinglehoppers, currently 11/20, but haven’t been lucky enough to start the snarfblats. I’m a little annoyed that one of the few times I’ve actually read the quests, it bit me on the butt. Since they said Sebastian and Ariel, and my Sebastian, was finishing up a job, I just ignored it last night.


----------



## PrincessS121212

After Nani & Angel's 6 hr task is a 12 hour task with Nani and Lilo.

Up to 12/20 dinglehoppers for me.  I can't remember which quest triggered me to start collecting them, but it was after one of Sebastians and at the time I was still working on welcoming Scuttle.

Working on the Seeking a Sea King quest now.  Hopefully that will unlock the snarfblatt collecting option. 

Did anyone say which characters can get the items needed to create the snarfblatt?


----------



## mmmears

Wow I missed a ton.  I hate when the alerts don't work.  I didn't realize people were posting on this forum for a few days now.  Oops.  And yeah, I'm preoccupied with other stuff IRL so I didn't think to check.

I seem to be stuck and I'm wondering if I'm the only one.  I can collect dinglehoppers.  But Sebastian has a task to defeat a cursed crab.  I have spend ALL DAY sending Scuttle to get one of those net things so Sebastian can battle a crab... and NOTHING.  Not ONE?  Is this just the interns mean joke, or is there something wrong with my game?  

Anyone?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Ok, deleting & reinstalling the app launched the Cursed Crab opener task. Bad news is, all relevant characters are off doing other tasks. Leveling Eric to 4 because I’m maxed out on clam shells.



PrincessS121212 said:


> Did anyone say which characters can get the items needed to create the snarfblatt?



Carrier: Sebastian, Stitch & Triton
Net: Scuttle, Flounder & Ursula


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Ok, deleting & reinstalling the app launched the Cursed Crab opener task. Bad news is, all relevant characters are off doing other tasks. Leveling Eric to 4 because I’m maxed out on clam shells.
> 
> 
> 
> Carrier: Sebastian, Stitch & Triton
> Net: Scuttle, Flounder & Ursula




Let me know if you can get a net.  My Scuttle is something like 0/8 at this point.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> After Nani & Angel's 6 hr task is a 12 hour task with Nani and Lilo.


After that party task, Pleaky and Jumba have a task each, which are prompted simultaneously.


----------



## luther10

Good news is that Scuttle finally got a net on his fifth try...
Bad news is that he needs to collect 19 more, lololol...

Anyway, it was a race to the finish this morning for me.  I know the dolls were going to respawn less than 3 minutes before the end of the leaderboard event.  I was at 6th place at this point in time and 10 dolls behind #1-5 (they are all tied up).
I prepared ahead of time by removing some of the buildings in the two plots over at Adventureland (the dolls love to frequent this area), back of Frontierland, Fantasyland, and Tomorrowland.  
At exactly 2 1/2 minutes left, I spotted the first doll over at my Pirates area, then the second... zoomed to Lion King area, dolls 3, 4, 5, 6... back to Pirates area, dolls 7, 8... 
90 seconds left, I was still searching frantically over at the rest of the areas... zoomed to Stitch area over at Toontown and I found stray doll 9...
60 seconds left, doll 10 appear right at the Incredibles plot at the back of Tomorrowland...

I have never been this fast before, lol... Found 10 dolls in under 2 minutes, haha...
So at the end, I was tied in first place with 5 others.  I won 2 Eric statues, and a bench...


----------



## Suz333

mmmears said:


> Let me know if you can get a net.  My Scuttle is something like 0/8 at this point.



I think Scuttle needs to be level 4 to get a net.  I sent him for a net 3 or 4 times while he was level 3, and didn’t get a net.  I leveled him up to 4, and I'm 1 for 1 on nets at level 4.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Did it show a net as a potential drop when you sent him on the task?


----------



## sapphirenian

hopemax said:


> Based on the last event ...  If you buy the 1st Premium character then you need the Premium building.
> 
> For BH6 Yokai + GoGo + Premium Building to earn Baymax's chip
> 
> But most people prefer to have the 2nd character, which can also earn the last token in conjunction with another character
> 
> For BH6 Hiro + Fred = Baymax chip
> 
> But if you want to have all 3 choices to earn the last token then you need all 3 Premium options.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

JamesGarvey said:


> Ok, deleting & reinstalling the app launched the Cursed Crab opener task. Bad news is, all relevant characters are off doing other tasks. Leveling Eric to 4 because I’m maxed out on clam shells.
> 
> 
> 
> Carrier: Sebastian, Stitch & Triton
> Net: Scuttle, Flounder & Ursula



Wait, do you have access to Triton, Flounder, & Ursula already? or are they just showing that once you welcome them then they can do that task?


----------



## Chrisvee

I have 13 dinglehoppers but the crabs are going to take forever!


----------



## JamesGarvey

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> Wait, do you have access to Triton, Flounder, & Ursula already? or are they just showing that once you welcome them then they can do that task?



Characters you don’t have for task are shown greyed out, have been for a while now.


----------



## Haley R

Chrisvee said:


> I have 13 dinglehoppers but the crabs are going to take forever!


I’m at 8 but I sent them off to do the searching for Ursula task instead. Everything takes forever when you only have 2 characters to work with.


----------



## mmmears

Well, I finally got a net, so no it's not a issue with the game.  It's just a cruel joke from the interns.  



Suz333 said:


> I think Scuttle needs to be level 4 to get a net.  I sent him for a net 3 or 4 times while he was level 3, and didn’t get a net.  I leveled him up to 4, and I'm 1 for 1 on nets at level 4.



I had Scuttle at Level 4 since yesterday, before I was able to send him out, so I guess it has nothing to do with his level, but thank you for trying to help.


----------



## supernova

Suz333 said:


> I think Scuttle needs to be level 4 to get a net.  I sent him for a net 3 or 4 times while he was level 3, and didn’t get a net.  I leveled him up to 4, and I'm 1 for 1 on nets at level 4.


That's not how it works.  When a character is required to be at a certain level for a token, the item doesn't show as a possible reward.  The interns have simply upped the odds of receiving that token.  Completing a task does not mean automatically winning a token that isn't labeled as "common".


----------



## sapphirenian

AJGolden1013 said:


> So as it turns out if you don't have the tasks/quests to rehears for the show, you have a glitched game.  Am I the only one in our little community here with this glitch?  I keep reminding myself I put in a ticket and that I should be patient, because someone else said an uninstall and reinstall didn't work for them.  I've also heard that uninstalling and reinstalling can sometimes make you lose all your progress so I don't want to do that.
> 
> *deep breath*  *remain patient*
> 
> Business hours open tomorrow and I will call them and figure out what's going on at that time, since they are probably off for the weekend.



Hope they respond to you asap. I also had a glitch with BH6 event after one of their mini-events and they replied to me AFTER the event is already over. 

Although the problem that I encountered is that I wasn’t able to receive the rewards for the mini-event so it’s really not that big of a deal for me.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

JamesGarvey said:


> Characters you don’t have for task are shown greyed out, have been for a while now.



Okay that’s what I thought, just checking to see if that was part of the glitch going on in some people’s games lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Well if you have to have crabs to get her, than she is evil! Or is she the one that gives players crabs.
> 
> *Shoot!!! *(keeping it G rated for the boards) I’m about 12 hours behind from finishing the 8 hour Sebastian quest, because the interns do not know how write.  I didn’t start the “Seeking a Sea King” quest last night, because in its description said Send *Sebastian* *& Ariel* to talk in her Grotto. They really need to proofread stuff better.


Ha ha ha.  My fragile eyes appreciate the G rating.  I'm still having trouble with Davy Jones' Organ!!  Thanks for that by the way.

I got behind on the same joint task.  I sent them out, not realizing that I needed them for Ursula's pesky crabs.  Wish I would have collected crabs ( a sentiment I guarantee I will never say again)  for the last 8 hrs.  I would have rather taken care of the 8hr task while I was sleeping.  Oh well...maybe others will learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Well, I finally got a net, so no it's not a issue with the game.  It's just a cruel joke from the interns.
> 
> 
> 
> I had Scuttle at Level 4 since yesterday, before I was able to send him out, so I guess it has nothing to do with his level, but thank you for trying to help.


We'll know for sure if the interns are messing with us if they start offering crabs for $$$.  If not, blame Ursula, it's silly, but it will make you feel better.  At least until they have a little intern character walking around our kingdoms for us to yell at.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> At this point, I think we can safely forget about skipping anything from past events. The lazy-*** interns seem to be reusing all of the coding.  Same characters and same tasks to collect EC, same collection methods for items.  We have hit a rut, folks.


Noooooooo!!!!  Please don't say that.  It took over a year to get out of the last rut.


----------



## sapphirenian

JamesGarvey said:


> Ok, deleting & reinstalling the app launched the Cursed Crab opener task. Bad news is, all relevant characters are off doing other tasks. Leveling Eric to 4 because I’m maxed out on clam shells.
> 
> 
> 
> Carrier: Sebastian, Stitch & Triton
> Net: Scuttle, Flounder & Ursula



I only have Sebastian and Scuttle to do this. And by what I’m reading here, it’ll take forever to get them. Awesome!



supernova said:


> After that party task, Pleaky and Jumba have a task each, which are prompted simultaneously.



Guess I don’t have any side quests after Lilo and Nani then.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> At this point, I think we can safely forget about skipping anything from past events. The lazy-*** interns seem to be reusing all of the coding.  Same characters and same tasks to collect EC, same collection methods for items.  We have hit a rut, folks.



Welcome back @supernova, some of us missed you. Hopefully this leads, at least in part, to the return of the villain we love to hate.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay my friends you might know this.  If I uninstall the app and then reinstall it, what are the chances of me losing everything in my game?  I am connected to facebook, because they said that would help keep your progress and I've called the customer support lines and they say that my ticket is being looked at, but I would like to try a reinstall to see if that helps, however, I am very afraid, I've heard horror stories.  Can anyone reassure me?


----------



## CallieMar

Hit the time wall this morning, waiting to unlock King Triton in 4 days.

Sebastian, Scuttle and Eric are all at level 4

15/20 dinglehoppers and 1/20 snarfblatts (it took about 6 hours for scuttle to drop that first net! Otherwise I would have hit the time wall earlier)

12,500 EC

I love The Little Mermaid so I’m enjoying this even if it’s repetitive from previous events.


----------



## AJGolden1013

CallieMar said:


> Hit the time wall this morning, waiting to unlock King Triton in 4 days.
> 
> Sebastian, Scuttle and Eric are all at level 4
> 
> 15/20 dinglehoppers and 1/20 snarfblatts (it took about 6 hours for scuttle to drop that first net! Otherwise I would have hit the time wall earlier)
> 
> 12,500 EC
> 
> I love The Little Mermaid so I’m enjoying this even if it’s repetitive from previous events.



I'm very glad to know there is a time wall, because I'm on the glitch side of the game and I can't get dinglehoppers until they fix it, which they say they are working on, but it's a very LARGE problem, so I have a feeling it will take longer than necessary.  I am allowed to collect snarfblatts so that's helpful, and I"m up to 2.  I'll do the 8 hour task while I sleep though.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

There's a new wish granter mini-game. Prizes are assorted numbers of radiant chests and EC for ranks 1-1,500.


----------



## wingweaver84

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay my friends you might know this.  If I uninstall the app and then reinstall it, what are the chances of me losing everything in my game?  I am connected to facebook, because they said that would help keep your progress and I've called the customer support lines and they say that my ticket is being looked at, but I would like to try a reinstall to see if that helps, however, I am very afraid, I've heard horror stories.  Can anyone reassure me?



I'd say very good,but it also helps if you have your device connected to Gamecenter or to Microsoft if you have that option. That way all you have to do is reconnect and retrieve your progress.


----------



## AJGolden1013

wingweaver84 said:


> I'd say very good,but it also helps if you have your device connected to Gamecenter or to Microsoft if you have that option. That way all you have to do is reconnect and retrieve your progress.


I have my game connected to facebook, but I'm still scared.  It might be silly, but I am scared.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay my friends you might know this.  If I uninstall the app and then reinstall it, what are the chances of me losing everything in my game?  I am connected to facebook, because they said that would help keep your progress and I've called the customer support lines and they say that my ticket is being looked at, but I would like to try a reinstall to see if that helps, however, I am very afraid, I've heard horror stories.  Can anyone reassure me?





wingweaver84 said:


> I'd say very good,but it also helps if you have your device connected to Gamecenter or to Microsoft if you have that option. That way all you have to do is reconnect and retrieve your progress.



Agree with @wingweaver84, And she does have some good advice. I do understand your reservations about doing it, though.

Do you have access to multiple devices, iOS or Android? If so, install the game on the second device and sync them with facebook. That way you have a backup of your progress, just Incase something happens to your primary device when you reinstall the app.


----------



## Somnam

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have my game connected to facebook, but I'm still scared.  It might be silly, but I am scared.


I’d say you’ll be fine, as long as you are synced with Facebook it should recover your save. I hope they compensate you and others for this glitch. And I don’t mean a single dinglehopper, but one for every 6 hours lost since this glitch first started. Wishing you luck.


----------



## McCoy

You should be fine with the Facebook backup, but to ensure it gets the most recent backup when I switch between devices, I always load the game twice. Load it fully once, make sure it's online (i.e. can you view the daily rewards calendar thing), 'hard'/force close the app, then re-open it. As long as it was connected to Facebook to begin with, it will be good to go.


----------



## rr333

Sorry, I tried to read back a few pages... but do we know what triggers the crab collecting?


----------



## hopemax

rr333 said:


> Sorry, I tried to read back a few pages... but do we know what triggers the crab collecting?



Completing Ariel's Grotto and then Sebastian's 8 hour task.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

rr333 said:


> Sorry, I tried to read back a few pages... but do we know what triggers the crab collecting?



finishing Sebastians 8 hr task “Seeking a Sea King”


----------



## AJGolden1013

I got my dinglehoppers!  Hallelujah!  I wanted to say thank you to the IT people for all their hard work and I wanted to apologize if I was rude to anyone.  This is a great game and sometimes I can be a little over obsessive and that comes across as rude, which is NOT my intention.  In order to express my thanks, I phoned up the call center.  The guy I talked to seemed beyond confused by my statement, which is kind of funny, but I figure, they must get hundreds of calls of complaints a day and so maybe a phone call or two that is nice and kind and appreciative might be nice.  I didn't think it would confuse the poor guy to pieces.  Oh well.  Onward in the game for more dinglehoppers and snarfblatts.

Also thank you to all for putting up with me and my complaining.  I hope I wasn't too annoying!


----------



## KPach525

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have my game connected to facebook, but I'm still scared.  It might be silly, but I am scared.


I have done the delete/reinstall many times with no issues. You will be fine. 

But for added peace of mind, on the startup screen there is also a User ID in the upper right. Mine is mdc:*****, that may be another failsafe key if you do lose it. Take a screenshot next time you load.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

mmmears said:


> Let me know if you can get a net.  My Scuttle is something like 0/8 at this point.



I thought it was just me. I have a BUNCH of aquariums and NO nets! Ugh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cherry Limeade said:


> I thought it was just me. I have a BUNCH of aquariums and NO nets! Ugh.



I just unlocked that task as was thinking - "hmm, interesting that you only need 1 net vs 2 containers" ... now I know why!


----------



## hopemax

Netless in IOS game, but I got one in my Windows game.  FYI, for those minimizing character upgrades and maximizing clams, after you get your first Dinglehopper, the next task requires Sebastian to be level 4.


----------



## mmmears

Given the fact that clams are so hard to get, what level do you all think we should be trying to get Sebastian/Scuttle/Eric to?  I have them all at 4, and with the next upgrade costing 40 clams it's unlikely that I can save up enough to level them all.  Thoughts?


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> I got my dinglehoppers!  Hallelujah!  I wanted to say thank you to the IT people for all their hard work and I wanted to apologize if I was rude to anyone.  This is a great game and sometimes I can be a little over obsessive and that comes across as rude, which is NOT my intention.  In order to express my thanks, I phoned up the call center.  The guy I talked to seemed beyond confused by my statement, which is kind of funny, but I figure, they must get hundreds of calls of complaints a day and so maybe a phone call or two that is nice and kind and appreciative might be nice.  I didn't think it would confuse the poor guy to pieces.  Oh well.  Onward in the game for more dinglehoppers and snarfblatts.
> 
> Also thank you to all for putting up with me and my complaining.  I hope I wasn't too annoying!




I just want to say that I totally get your fear that the game could be wiped clean when you delete and reinstall.  I had to do it once to fix a glitch and even with tech support I was soooooo stressed.  I am very glad it worked for you!  And... there is a way to call them?  Seriously?  I need more info on that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Given the fact that clams are so hard to get, what level do you all think we should be trying to get Sebastian/Scuttle/Eric to?  I have them all at 4, and with the next upgrade costing 40 clams it's unlikely that I can save up enough to level them all.  Thoughts?



I usually try to get them to around level 5, that is generally enough for any battles they may have later in the event


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Given the fact that clams are so hard to get, what level do you all think we should be trying to get Sebastian/Scuttle/Eric to?  I have them all at 4, and with the next upgrade costing 40 clams it's unlikely that I can save up enough to level them all.  Thoughts?


I'm keeping mine at lv 4, but ready for 5 just in case.  I want to hold on to as many clams as possible going into Flounder and Triton.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> I just want to say that I totally get your fear that the game could be wiped clean when you delete and reinstall.  I had to do it once to fix a glitch and even with tech support I was soooooo stressed.  I am very glad it worked for you!  And... there is a way to call them?  Seriously?  I need more info on that!



Thank you.  Okay, phone numbers.  Yes they exist.  No it does not take you to IT, however, you do get to talk to people, like a live person.  

Top right corner of the game, in my game it's a little blue button with white lines.  All the buttons come up and it says more.  Then contact us, and it gives you all the phone numbers for various countries.  the US and Canada are:

1-800-910-3186, 1-800-961-6744, & 1-800-913-6828


----------



## CallieMar

mmmears said:


> Given the fact that clams are so hard to get, what level do you all think we should be trying to get Sebastian/Scuttle/Eric to?  I have them all at 4, and with the next upgrade costing 40 clams it's unlikely that I can save up enough to level them all.  Thoughts?



Usually I get everyone to 5. But for BH6 I had everyone at 4 and ready for 5, then based on what I read here and in the fb group I leveled up a couple characters as needed. Since I hit the time wall so early I might at least try to get Sebastian and Scuttle at 5 ready for 6. I am setting alarms for the clams (only during the day,
I’m not crazy lol) and feel like I should still have plenty of clams for Triton (who will prob take at least a day to welcome) and Flounder (who doesn’t need clams to welcome and small amounts at the lower level).


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> Given the fact that clams are so hard to get, what level do you all think we should be trying to get Sebastian/Scuttle/Eric to?  I have them all at 4, and with the next upgrade costing 40 clams it's unlikely that I can save up enough to level them all.  Thoughts?



I wouldn't try and upgrade Eric too much.  He won't be as useful once the next premium character is available. Save those clams!


----------



## hopemax

I think Honey Lemon needed to be 6 for something near the end, last time, but she was the only one.  I go for 5, and then upgrade as needed or as time allows.


----------



## mmmears

Thanks everyone. I was thinking 5 for the non premium characters so this helps.


----------



## cliscinsky

I had gone back and looked at the Big Hero 6 requirements a few days ago.  I think by yhen end of the event, the first two characters had to be level 5.  The third character ended up being level 3 I think.  Based on that, I’ve level both Sebastian and Scuttle up to 5.  I think king Triton will require 40 clams.  Considering I now have just under 4 days until he can be welcomed, plus another day or so before all his tokens are probably collected, I shouldn’t have any problems getting his required clams, plus some.  I now also have time to get Sebastian and Scuttles tokens before needing to welcome the King.

On a side note, I have finished my dinglehoppers, and have been able to collect 7 Snarfblats.  Expect those to slow down at some point though based on expected bad luck balancing out my good luck.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Ive only been leveling when I’m 5 away from being maxed out on clam tokens, has Eric & Sebastian at 4 ready for 5, Scuttle is currently at 3 ready for 4 so he’s next to go up.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Well thanks to the IT people over at DMK, I am very happy to announce my progress.

EVENT:
11/20 Dinglehoppers - I have dinglehoppers (so ridiculously happy)
6/20 Snarfblatts
Sebastian - collecting for 5
Scuttle - collecting for 5
Eric - collecting for 5
EC - 13,151

GAME:
351 BOTS - THREE HUNDRED and FIFTY ONE!!!!!  I hope to have many many more by the end of this event
Michael Darling - collecting for 6
John Darling - collecting for 8
Elizabeth Swann - ready for 10
Jack Sparrow - ready for 10
Will Turner - ready for 10
Captain Barbosa - ready for 7
Tia Dalma - ready for 4
Davy Jones - ready for 8
Bambi - ready for 10
Jack-Jack - collecting for 10
Hiro - ready for 9
Baymax - collecting for 8
Yokai - ready for 9
Go Go - ready for 9
Honey Lemon - ready for 10
Fred - ready for 9
Wasabi - collecting for 8

When this event is over, it appears I'll be spending a week and a few days leveling up characters, which oddly makes me feel accomplished.


----------



## Chrisvee

I have 16 dinglehoppers and 7 snarfblatts.

Sebastian and Scuttle at 4, Eric at 5.

Just over 13k EC.

So far so good.

Also have finallly started collecting for Barbossa.


----------



## mmmears

Wow, based on the last 2 posts I am way behind on dinglehoppers and snarfblats.    Guess I need to work harder.


In other news, I didn't think it was possible, but I can't send my BH6 characters out for bots anymore, because I have all that I need.  I honestly didn't think that was possible!  When I upgrade Fred tonight I'll need to collect a ton more, but for at least a few hours I can say that I don't need any more bots.


----------



## RCJH_DisneyFan

Cherry Limeade said:


> I thought it was just me. I have a BUNCH of aquariums and NO nets! Ugh.




SAME!!! I have set a reminder to check every hour since 3 this afternoon after I finished Sebastian’s quest and I have got ONE net....ugh. Don’t know how I’ll get 19. Hopefully I can get a good amount until Flounder is available.


----------



## mikegood2

So, I’ve been saying 2 things to myself the last day or two days that I never though I would:

I really need to catch crabs
Who knew it would be so tough to catch crabs
What kind of lessons are Disney and Gameloft trying to teach us?


----------



## lme30005

Got the task after building POTC for Tia and Jack to discuss the ship, but he needs his pirate coat. I like to save the elixirs for any possible buildings, not spend it on fabric which is expensive at 800 each. So I’m guessing I won’t be able to progress  the story


----------



## Hoodie

So I seem to have the opposite problem for nets/aquariums.  Scuttle seems to be dropping nets every cycle, but I've gotten 1 aquarium from Sebastian, that slacker!

I am done with dinglehoppers at least.


----------



## KPach525

Yesterday I had Scuttle on net duty all day, only one dropped. Last night I finally sent him on his last 6-hour task to hit the time wall and now I have a detailed plan of characters to update over the next 3 days. Finished the last dinglehopper this morning, and I’m 0 for 4 so far today with nets. I seriously hope this net problem is not intentional and there is a fix soon.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

KPach525 said:


> Yesterday I had Scuttle on net duty all day, only one dropped. Last night I finally sent him on his last 6-hour task to hit the time wall and now I have a detailed plan of characters to update over the next 3 days. Finished the last dinglehopper this morning, and I’m 0 for 4 so far today with nets. I seriously hope this net problem is not intentional and there is a fix soon.



I'm with you. Scuttle finally dropped a net this morning, so I was able to move the story forward, but if this continues I am seriously doubting my ability to finish! 1 net every 8-10 hours is not okay!


----------



## hopemax

There is always some part of these events when I fall behind the leaders, and this event it appears to be with the dang nets.  In Windows, Sebastian + Scuttle finished their 8 hour task, and now Scuttle is on his 6 hr task.  So he hasn't been able to be on net duty.  So far I have 3 Snarfblatts.  And Eric is off trying for the last Dinglehopper.  In IOS, I was only able to send the pair off this morning and there is still 5 hours left, before Scuttle still has to do his 6hr task.  And I've only manged 2 Snarfblatts, but I do have all the Dinglehoppers.

Still 5 ear hats away from Welcoming Tia Dalma in Windows, but I did finish off Bambi.


----------



## rr333

UGH!!! I just did something so stupid! 
So, I have a kid with a wish to see Mushu. 
I tap on the wish and go to the castle to get him out. 
I tap return.... and then what do I do??  
Oh yes, I tapped_ level up.  _
Hope I don't need to level up any event characters today, because he's in there for 16 hours. 
And I get to watch that little kid walk around the park looking for him as a reminder of my mistake!


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> There is always some part of these events when I fall behind the leaders, and this event it appears to be with the dang nets.  In Windows, Sebastian + Scuttle finished their 8 hour task, and now Scuttle is on his 6 hr task.  So he hasn't been able to be on net duty.  So far I have 3 Snarfblatts.  And Eric is off trying for the last Dinglehopper.  In IOS, I was only able to send the pair off this morning and there is still 5 hours left, before Scuttle still has to do his 6hr task.  And I've only manged 2 Snarfblatts, but I do have all the Dinglehoppers.
> 
> Still 5 ear hats away from Welcoming Tia Dalma in Windows, but I did finish off Bambi.



Not sure if you’re that far behind. I finished the Dinglehoppers this morning and only have 3 Snarfblatts so far. I do agree that the net drops are a pain though.

I’m still trying to figure out how far I want to level my tLM characters. I’m still thinking I want them all at level 5, currently 5/4/4, before King Triton can be welcomed.

The one advantage to the higher clam count requirements is that it’s allowed me to level non tLM characters during the event.


----------



## Haley R

I would say I’m the farthest behind lol. I only have 12/20 dinglehoppers and no snarfblatts. I just now started trying to get nets and aquariums.


----------



## mmmears

I'm at 16 and 9 right now.  Those nets are tough, but the first one was the worst since it took me over 8 hours.


----------



## Quellman

lme30005 said:


> Got the task after building POTC for Tia and Jack to discuss the ship, but he needs his pirate coat. I like to save the elixirs for any possible buildings, not spend it on fabric which is expensive at 800 each. So I’m guessing I won’t be able to progress  the story



It is technically a side quest isn't it? So you don't ever really HAVE to finish it, but yea it'll sit there in the queue staring at you until you do something about it. 



mikegood2 said:


> Not sure if you’re that far behind. I finished the Dinglehoppers this morning and only have 3 Snarfblatts so far. I do agree that the net drops are a pain though.
> 
> I’m still trying to figure out how far I want to level my tLM characters. I’m still thinking I want them all at level 5, currently 5/4/4, before King Triton can be welcomed.
> 
> The one advantage to the higher clam count requirements is that it’s allowed me to level non tLM characters during the event.



How many clams do you think you'll have in 3 days? I figure it'll take a day or so to get the rest of the tokens for triton.  I wouldn't upgrade Eric, especially since you'll also get flounder unlocked soon too, plus ursula on the horizon.


----------



## Haley R

I was able to get a net on the second try and was 2/2 on the aquariums. The game must see that I'm really far behind lol. I only have 13 dinglehoppers. 

Should I be trying for dinglehoppers right now or the nets and aquariums? There are too many things to go for!


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> I was able to get a net on the second try and was 2/2 on the aquariums. The game must see that I'm really far behind lol. I only have 13 dinglehoppers.
> 
> Should I be trying for dinglehoppers right now or the nets and aquariums? There are too many things to go for!



First thought, I would go for Dinglehoppers, as those tasks are 4 or 6 hrs.  Pretty soon, those characters are going to be tied up with earning tokens for Triton and Flounder and I don't think you'd want to tie them up in long tasks.  By comparison, the nets/aquariums are only 1 hr tasks so it's easier to fit them in, wherever.  Second thought, plan on doing Dinglehoppers overnight and focus on the 1 hr tasks during the day.

So I suppose I didn't really answer the question.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> First thought, I would go for Dinglehoppers, as those tasks are 4 or 6 hrs.  Pretty soon, those characters are going to be tied up with earning tokens for Triton and Flounder and I don't think you'd want to tie them up in long tasks.  By comparison, the nets/aquariums are only 1 hr tasks so it's easier to fit them in, wherever.  Second thought, plan on doing Dinglehoppers overnight and focus on the 1 hr tasks during the day.
> 
> So I suppose I didn't really answer the question.


Haha thanks for the thoughts. I think I'll probably do the 1 hr tasks during the day and see if I can get those quickly. Right now I'm leveling Sebastian to level 4 so I can have him and Scuttle talk in the Grotto.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> How many clams do you think you'll have in 3 days? I figure it'll take a day or so to get the rest of the tokens for triton.  I wouldn't upgrade Eric, especially since you'll also get flounder unlocked soon too, plus ursula on the horizon.



Really hard to say. I’m guessing I’ll average 3 or 4 nets a day so probably close to around a dozen. Honestly, I’m really not that concerned or in a real rush to get them.

Yeah, not sure if I’ll level all 3 up to 5? I’ll probably level Scuttle up to 5 in a few hours. Problem is there is “to much time” until Triton becomes available and I know myself, I’ll get to impatient tomorrow and against my better judgment, probably level Eric up. 

Even though I like to level event characters up as high as possible during an event the 5 clams every 2 hours, does slow things down considerably. On a positive note, I should be able to level up 2 more non-event level 8 (16h) characters before the next group of tLM become available.


----------



## Chrisvee

3 dinglehoppers and 11 snarfblatts to go

All TLM characters are at L5.

Doing horribly in wish grant.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Clams: 71 of a max 120
All characters at 4 ready for 5
20/20 dinglehoppers
6/20 snarfblatts
20,113 EC


----------



## Disney_Alli

rr333 said:


> UGH!!! I just did something so stupid!
> So, I have a kid with a wish to see Mushu.
> I tap on the wish and go to the castle to get him out.
> I tap return.... and then what do I do??
> Oh yes, I tapped_ level up.  _
> Hope I don't need to level up any event characters today, because he's in there for 16 hours.
> And I get to watch that little kid walk around the park looking for him as a reminder of my mistake!



I’ve done that at least 3 separate times if it helps. Twice with the Mad Hatter...


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Has anyone ever had the issue of happiness collection not counting on the leaderboard? I've been sitting there with 1 wish granted since I started yesterday despite clicking on several happiness bubbles. Have hard reset the game as well and the leaderboard won't update!

ETA: So I restarted my iPad. Reloaded the game and clicked some happiness. No dice. Waited a minute, clicked the rest of my waiting happiness faces cause I need them and boom. The count updated. Weird.


----------



## mikegood2

Cherry Limeade said:


> Has anyone ever had the issue of happiness collection not counting on the leaderboard? I've been sitting there with 1 wish granted since I started yesterday despite clicking on several happiness bubbles. Have hard reset the game as well and the leaderboard won't update!



That’s not an unusual issue, I run into it on a simi regular basis. It should still be keeping an accurate count for you and will almost always resolve itself later. If you force quite the game and relaunch it, the issue should be resolved.


----------



## McCoy

Usually, if you go into view the happiness (or whatever collector) collection standings, if they haven't updated, just back out of that screen and go back in. Sometimes might need to do it even 2-3 times, but it almost always updates after that for me.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Scuttle is a bit stingy with those nets, I hope Flounder is more helpful when he comes to the kingdom.


----------



## mmmears

The clam thing is making it take forever for me to level up my LM characters. 

I'm working on snarfblats during the day and dinglehoppers at night, like others have said.

I guess since I can't level up my event characters I might just let Yokai take that spot so I can get him to 10.

Oh, and as usual, I'm doing lousy in the happiness game.  My game doesn't give me the same number of wishes to grant as other games.  I really thought they would have level this stuff by now.


----------



## PrincessP

Cherry Limeade said:


> Has anyone ever had the issue of happiness collection not counting on the leaderboard? I've been sitting there with 1 wish granted since I started yesterday despite clicking on several happiness bubbles. Have hard reset the game as well and the leaderboard won't update!
> 
> ETA: So I restarted my iPad. Reloaded the game and clicked some happiness. No dice. Waited a minute, clicked the rest of my waiting happiness faces cause I need them and boom. The count updated. Weird.



Glad you got it resolved. It has happened to me before as well. 
—————-
@AJGolden1013 - so happy to hear your dinglehopper dilemma was resolved!

—————
Event stats:

*EC 20,821
*Sebastian lvl 5
*Scuttle lvl 4
*Prince Eric lvl 4
*15 clam shells out of 130 available
*20 dinglehoppers
*7 snarfblatts

Might try to lvl up scuttle to 5 before Flounder and King Triton arrive. Will keep Eric at lvl 4. 

Didn’t lose too much progress by being at WDW as event started last week. 
—————-
I highly recommend visiting WDW week starting with Labor Day. This was my first solo trip....I highly recommend that as well. 

I had 3 anytime fastpasses for any but the big 8, and I never even needed them. It was crazy. Completely empty line for ToT at 5:30, walk on for BTMRR at 2pm, 20 min wait for Toy Story Mania at 7pm. Even FoP was pretty reasonable standby! 

Nothing like watching Voyage of the Little Mermaid and riding Under the Sea in the midst of the Little Mermaid DMK event.


----------



## Somnam

Managed to collect all dinglehoppers and have one snarfblatt to go. My Sebastian and Scuttle are both level 5 and Eric level 4. Have 40 clams, so have just under three days to get as many as I can since I can hold 140 max. Think I’m good now until Triton comes along. Planning on purchasing Flounder, can’t wait to have both swimming around in my kingdom!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Haley R said:


> I was able to get a net on the second try and was 2/2 on the aquariums. The game must see that I'm really far behind lol. I only have 13 dinglehoppers.
> 
> Should I be trying for dinglehoppers right now or the nets and aquariums? There are too many things to go for!


Not sure if you have Eric or not, but if you do, I'd send him round the clock for dinglehoppers, send Scuttle nonstop for nets, and then alternate Sebastian between aquariums and dinglehoppers depending on which you need more.

If you don't have Eric, I'd keep Sebastian on dinglehoppers and Scuttle on nets/crabs as that will be harder to get and you won't make any progress on the crabs without Scuttle getting nets.


----------



## Haley R

PrincessS121212 said:


> Not sure if you have Eric or not, but if you do, I'd send him round the clock for dinglehoppers, send Scuttle nonstop for nets, and then alternate Sebastian between aquariums and dinglehoppers depending on which you need more.
> 
> If you don't have Eric, I'd keep Sebastian on dinglehoppers and Scuttle on nets/crabs as that will be harder to get and you won't make any progress on the crabs without Scuttle getting nets.


I don't have Eric. I recently had both of them go off for dinglehoppers and they should be done within the next 2 hours.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I think I'm doing well on the event so far.  Hit the time wall for the quests, so am focusing on clams, and crabs (snarfblatts).  Current status:

Dinglehoppers - Done!
Snarfblatts - 8/20
Sebastian - lvl 4, ready for 5
Scuttle - lvl 4, 3 spyglasses shy of being ready for lvl 5
Eric - lvl 2, ready for 3
Seashells - 60 (out of a max possible of 90 right now)
EC - 17k

I haven't started the happiness event yet, but have lots of smiley faces floating around my kingdom, and I'm running lower on the happiness totem pole than I like to, so will probably go crazy tapping all those smiley faces either before I go to bed soon, or first thing in the morning.  Fingers crossed putting off joining the event works out in my favor in terms of ranking!


----------



## mmmears

Is there a general consensus on how many parade slots are worth paying for?  I have 5 open.  The next one would cost 195 gems.  I don't seem to get all that many gems from parades, so it would take 39 parade gem "wins" for me to even break even... How many slots do you all have open?


----------



## sapphirenian

What happens after the 6-hour task of Scuttle? The one which he accompanies himself with snarfblatt? I’m not doing it yet bec I’m focused on Scuttle collecting nets. But I’m afraid I’ll be behind the event tasks once Triton can be unlocked.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Is there a general consensus on how many parade slots are worth paying for?  I have 5 open.  The next one would cost 195 gems.  I don't seem to get all that many gems from parades, so it would take 39 parade gem "wins" for me to even break even... How many slots do you all have open?



I also have 5 open, and I only opened the 5th a few weeks ago. I know some people swear by opening all of them, but my gem drop rate has been so abysmal, it’s not worth 195 gems for another. The other thing to consider is while your correct it would take 39 parade gem “wins” to break even, it’s only partially so. The other part is how many of thos 39 “wins” would have happened if you were still at 5 parade floats?



sapphirenian said:


> What happens after the 6-hour task of Scuttle? The one which he accompanies himself with snarfblatt? I’m not doing it yet bec I’m focused on Scuttle collecting nets. But I’m afraid I’ll be behind the event tasks once Triton can be unlocked.



I l believe it the one that opens Welcome Triton Quest, which is worthless for 2+ more days. I wouldn’t worry about falling behind any farther and continue collecting nets until your ready for bed. When your ready for bed then send Scuttle out on the 6 hour quest.


----------



## DisneyPrincessPisicuta

I just cant wait to get Ariel


----------



## nicki401

Scuttle has brought back NO nets in the past 2 days. This is so ridiculous.


----------



## Hoodie

nicki401 said:


> Scuttle has brought back NO nets in the past 2 days. This is so ridiculous.


I want to be able to trade.  I have 4 nets right now - and 1 lousy aquarium. I don't know why mine is backwards from everyone else.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

mmmears said:


> Is there a general consensus on how many parade slots are worth paying for?  I have 5 open.  The next one would cost 195 gems.  I don't seem to get all that many gems from parades, so it would take 39 parade gem "wins" for me to even break even... How many slots do you all have open?



I have 5 open and that works for me. I am generally able to build up gems pretty quickly running parades and watching videos. I had 3 left after Big Hero 6 and am back to 370 now between parades, calendar rewards, and videos. I won't be opening up the 6th slot any time soon.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Okay, next question. Were we supposed to get a Snarfblatt after one of Scuttle's missions or when Sebastian fought the crab? I've hit the time wall and my Snarfblatt count is at 0/19 which seems odd since I remember most events requiring 20. 

I think someone mentioned this happening in the past when the game bugged like this?


----------



## hopemax

You need 20 for Ariel, but the Quest Task doesn’t unlock until you have collected your first one. Leaving 19 more to collect for both Ariel and the Quest Task.


----------



## emilyhuff

Cherry Limeade said:


> Okay, next question. Were we supposed to get a Snarfblatt after one of Scuttle's missions or when Sebastian fought the crab? I've hit the time wall and my Snarfblatt count is at 0/19 which seems odd since I remember most events requiring 20.
> 
> I think someone mentioned this happening in the past when the game bugged like this?



If you go into the character book you will see you have 1/20 for snarfblatts -- the quest is that you now need to find 19 more thats why it says 0/19


----------



## JamesGarvey

Left all event characters ready to level (4 to 5) to cut down the potential drops from the chest, got 3 nets to move me to 15/19 on that task.


----------



## Haley R

JamesGarvey said:


> Left all event characters ready to level (4 to 5) to cut down the potential drops from the chest, got 3 nets to move me to 15/19 on that task.


Wow you’re doing good. I have 1 lol and it’s the initial one you get before the task. I have 3 aquariums and no nets. I think scuttle is only level 2 also.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Left all event characters ready to level (4 to 5) to cut down the potential drops from the chest, got 3 nets to move me to 15/19 on that task.



Nice.  And I was happy I got a concession stand instead of another useless decoration.  A net or 2 would also have been nice.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Nice.  And I was happy I got a concession stand instead of another useless decoration.  A net or 2 would also have been nice.


I didn't even know you could get a net from them. I got a bench and a lamp post...


----------



## rr333

I also got nets in the the green chests, and I got a Toy stand! Last time I only got an aquatic lamp, so I'm pretty happy this time.

Here are my event stats:

Sebastian - L4
Scuttle - L3
Eric - L4

Ariel:
16/20 dinglehoppers
10/20 snarfblatts

24,000 EC

Ready to do Scuttle's 6hr task but waiting for overnight so he can keep looking for nets


----------



## KimRonRufus

Somehow I have 21/20 dinglehoppers...I won't argue.


----------



## mikegood2

My event stats:

Sebastian - L5
Scuttle - L5
Eric - L5 (will start leveling to 5 in an hour)

Ariel:
20/20 dinglehoppers
11/20 snarfblatts (all collected, have not gotten any nets from chests)

23,000 EC

When I start leveling my Prince Eric to 5 I’ll have 17 clams. Will also have enough time to level up 2 more BH6 characters to level 9 before the next batch of tLM characters are available. 

I know it’s really a first world problem, but I find the Crab count annoying. 20  (11/20) crabs are required, but for some reason the quest uses 19 (10/19). I'm usually not in a real rush to collect those types of items, but this motivates me to finish it ASAP, just so I won’t need to see 19 anymore.


----------



## Haley R

My event stats (I wanted to fit in even though I'm way behind lol):

Ariel: 
15/20 dinglehoppers
2/20 snarfblatts

9,800 EC 

Sebastian-L4
Scuttle-L3

I don't have Eric. I'm mostly struggling trying to decide if I should be getting the nets/aquariums or the dinglehoppers. I'm thinking when they both finish their 60 minutes that they are doing now I will have them do dinglehoppers. I just want that part to be over.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I don't have Eric. I'm mostly struggling trying to decide if I should be getting the nets/aquariums or the dinglehoppers. I'm thinking when they both finish their 60 minutes that they are doing now I will have them do dinglehoppers. I just want that part to be over.



If it were me, I’d work on the snarfblatts during the day, when or if your able to log in every hour or two. Then work on the dinglehoppers over night or when you know you won’t be able to log in for a few hours. Your in really good shape with the dinglehoppers.


----------



## JamesGarvey

KimRonRufus said:


> Somehow I have 21/20 dinglehoppers...I won't argue.



A token doesn’t count as collected until it goes off screen (essentially deposits it) and if you collect from tasks before that happens, they can still drop the fork. It’s a great way to get a jump on leveling up character if the drops & timing work out.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I didn't even know you could get a net from them. I got a bench and a lamp post...



I didn't know that either!



Haley R said:


> My event stats (I wanted to fit in even though I'm way behind lol):
> 
> Ariel:
> 15/20 dinglehoppers
> 2/20 snarfblatts
> 
> 9,800 EC
> 
> Sebastian-L4
> Scuttle-L3
> 
> I don't have Eric. I'm mostly struggling trying to decide if I should be getting the nets/aquariums or the dinglehoppers. I'm thinking when they both finish their 60 minutes that they are doing now I will have them do dinglehoppers. I just want that part to be over.



I agree with mikegood - I'd work on nets/aquariums whenever you are able to play hourly and save those dinglehoppers for night or when you know you'll be too busy to play for a while.  Hang in there - I know it's been a stressful couple of days.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I have 21 dinglehoppers, which is good, for the future I'm sure.
Scuttle is ready for 5
Sebastian is ready for 5
I have 9 snarfblats, and somehow 53 clams.  I think that means I got distracted while doing a collection, because they come in increments of five, so I don't know what that's about.

I have 6 characters ready to move to level ten, as well as a few BH6 to move to level nine, so I might level someone while I'm waiting for the arrival of King Triton.  however I know my gameplay is limited this week with work so I don't know how fast I'll be able to recoup the magic from leveling up.  Perhaps I'll just wait it out.  Even with the glitch, I really do love this event.


----------



## McCoy

The clams are also available in parades, so if you have the parade float, you may have gotten them through there.  They come one at a time through the parade.  I also have an extra three of them.


----------



## mmmears

I have Scuttle and Sebastian at 5.
Eric is at 4.
All ready to move up except I don't have the clams.

45 clams
28K EC
20 dingles
18 snarfs

Not too bad.  It's the clams that are slowing me down.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> If it were me, I’d work on the snarfblatts during the day, when or if your able to log in every hour or two. Then work on the dinglehoppers over night or when you know you won’t be able to log in for a few hours. Your in really good shape with the dinglehoppers.





mmmears said:


> I didn't know that either!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with mikegood - I'd work on nets/aquariums whenever you are able to play hourly and save those dinglehoppers for night or when you know you'll be too busy to play for a while.  Hang in there - I know it's been a stressful couple of days.


Thanks I’ll do that!


----------



## Arundal

When I originally started collecting the Nets I thought these are not so bad, but after the happiness mini event they just stopped dropping for me.  I did get two aquariums from the contest and maybe a net, but nothing since 11 am today.

Good news is I only need 1 more Dinglehopper. Just hope the gates open again soon.

Crossing fingers!


----------



## AJGolden1013

McCoy said:


> The clams are also available in parades, so if you have the parade float, you may have gotten them through there.  They come one at a time through the parade.  I also have an extra three of them.



Oh yes, I forgot about the parade float.  Thank you.


----------



## PrincessP

Amazingly filled up my BH6 microbots stash to my current max (550). 

Which BH6 character - Go Go from 7 to 8 or Honey Lemon from 8 to 9 - should I level?  In other words, which will not conflict with scuttle token drops?  I am trying to get scuttle maxed out on his tokens before King Triton and Flounder arrive. 

Thx!

———-stats———

EC 27.5K
20 clams
Dinglehoppers 20/20
Snarfblatts 12/20
Scuttle lvl 5
Sebastian lvl 5
Eric lvl 4


----------



## JamesGarvey

Hit 18/19 snarfblatts, farming nets til it maxes out then sending all 3 event characters to collect in hope of a 22/20 result.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Hit 18/19 snarfblatts, farming nets til it maxes out then sending all 3 event characters to collect in hope of a 22/20 result.



That's a really good idea.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Is there a general consensus on how many parade slots are worth paying for?  I have 5 open.  The next one would cost 195 gems.  I don't seem to get all that many gems from parades, so it would take 39 parade gem "wins" for me to even break even... How many slots do you all have open?


Replying a little lat on this one.  I have all of my parade slots open.  I was surprised to get 15 gems on one parade.  But that isn't the norm.  I do think the extra slots pay off.  It feels like I get at least 5 to 10 gems a day.  And...most of all...it looks pretty cool to have more floats circling the castle.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Replying a little lat on this one.  I have all of my parade slots open.  I was surprised to get 15 gems on one parade.  But that isn't the norm.  I do think the extra slots pay off.  It feels like I get at least 5 to 10 gems a day.  And...most of all...it looks pretty cool to have more floats circling the castle.



Better late than never.  I was wondering where everyone was hiding.


----------



## Windwaker4444

My turn for stats....real life has really interrupted my serious LM game time.  But, I've been sneaking in logins whenever I can.

Eric and Scuttle lv 4, ready for 5
Sebastian lv 5

Dingles 20
Snarfs  15
As soon as Scuttle earns his keep with 5 more nets I'll level him to 5 as a reward.
87 clams
23k EC

During the break waiting for Triton I have been leveling up the BH6 squad.  I think I'll stop that for now.  Once my clams get close to 120, I'll need to level up someone else.

And today I was gifted with 2 more lamp posts and 1 bench for my happiness prizes.  That is exactly what I received from the Scrump mini event.  I never should have mentioned that I want the Triton concession.  Evidently I jinxed myself.  On the bright side, I did get 2 nets.  I think I appreciated those better than the decorations.

Hope everyone is still having fun.  As Shulk from Xenoblade says, "I'm really feeling it."   Bet you can't guess what game I'm playing on the switch right now ..


----------



## JamesGarvey

No dice on stocking up on snarfblatts, once you send the first character, the others don’t show up as an option when you tap other cursed crabs, but st least that’s completed.

EDIT: Scuttle can still gather nets after the task is completed, so it’s a safe bet to assume the mini-task will return later.


----------



## supernova

Good turnout from my three chests today.  Three nets, a bench, the Prince Eric statue, and a Triton Concession Stand.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> Better late than never.  I was wondering where everyone was hiding.



I was too lazy to scroll back through the pages to find the original post.  I have 6 places open for a parade, because it's cool to see it go around the castle and having that many let's you play with all the different floats to find the best combination of token release and least expensive cost.  Right now I have Mickey & Friends, Little Mermaid, Frozen, The Lion King, Aladdin, and Toy Story.  I don't see myself opening up the 7th and final parade spot.  195 gems, in my opinion can be put toward characters instead.  This specific parade by the way is a cost of 2,400 magic.  That's VERY inexpensive, considering my last parade was in the 11,000 - 12,000 magic, so that's good.

I am currently upgrading Jack Sparrow to 10, as Elizabeth and Will are too busy dueling during this even to get me EC and leveling him up was one of the lesser costs.  My magic bank is just over 9M, and because life is happening, most of my characters are home resting.  I imagine it's like wreck it ralph 2 (which I can't wait for), and all the characters are milling around a dressing room together.  Perhaps next week when my days are less busy, I'll send characters out to gain magic, they really do make more when they are performing quests/tasks.

In NON-GAME news (although definitely water related), if any of you or your friends/family are in the path of hurricane Florence (in the US), I am praying for everyone's safety!

Happy playing to all!  I really am loving this event.  Hopefully when Flouder shows up, he's more helpful with the nets, although happily I did get 2 nets today from the chests and Scuttle did give me 3 others since I've been home.  9 more Snarfblats, and then it's on to working on kelp flowers.  I wish I had LM on DVD, so I could fall asleep watching it.


----------



## Linleedo

If I don't expand my land, am I missing out on any perks?


----------



## Chrisvee

1 more snarfblatt to go...missed out on Triton stand my chests have stunk


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> No dice on stocking up on snarfblatts, once you send the first character, the others don’t show up as an option when you tap other cursed crabs, but st least that’s completed.
> 
> EDIT: Scuttle can still gather nets after the task is completed, so it’s a safe bet to assume the mini-task will return later.



Yep, I tried it too and it didn't work.  Oh well.

So I have all of Ariel's items.  And my characters are at 5 with Eric at 4.  So I guess I just wait now?  And very very slowly collect some clams.


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> My turn for stats....real life has really interrupted my serious LM game time.  But, I've been sneaking in logins whenever I can.
> 
> Eric and Scuttle lv 4, ready for 5
> Sebastian lv 5
> 
> Dingles 20
> Snarfs  15
> As soon as Scuttle earns his keep with 5 more nets I'll level him to 5 as a reward.
> 87 clams
> 23k EC
> 
> During the break waiting for Triton I have been leveling up the BH6 squad.  I think I'll stop that for now.  Once my clams get close to 120, I'll need to level up someone else.
> 
> And today I was gifted with 2 more lamp posts and 1 bench for my happiness prizes.  That is exactly what I received from the Scrump mini event.  I never should have mentioned that I want the Triton concession.  Evidently I jinxed myself.  On the bright side, I did get 2 nets.  I think I appreciated those better than the decorations.
> 
> Hope everyone is still having fun.  As Shulk from Xenoblade says, "I'm really feeling it."   Bet you can't guess what game I'm playing on the switch right now ..



My stats aren't as impressive as yours, 87 clams, wow! I have a mere 22. Scuttle and Sebastian are at 4, ready to go to 5. Prince Eric is at 5, since he has nothing to collect, I finally sent him on side quest to Ariel's Grotto. I have all the dingles and only need 9 more snarfs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rr333 said:


> I also got nets in the the green chests, and I got a Toy stand! Last time I only got an aquatic lamp, so I'm pretty happy this time.



I've had the worst luck with the green chests - I've gotten 7 so far between the two events and the calendar and only gotten decorations - tons of lamps and benches for Merlin I guess!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - new golden trophies collecting taper event just started


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone know what the prizes are for the gold trophy mini event?  I'm going to try to walk the mine field and wait to begin as long as I can.  I sure could use some more lamp posts and benches from those generous green chests!!


----------



## wnwardii

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone know what the prizes are for the gold trophy mini event?  I'm going to try to walk the mine field and wait to begin as long as I can.  I sure could use some more lamp posts and benches from those generous green chests!!



Rank 1-10   = 3,500 EC, 20 gems and Triton's Gold Trophy
Rank 11-50 = 2,500 EC and Triton's Gold Trophy
Rank 51-500 = 1,500 EC
Rank 501-1000 = 1,000 EC
Rank 1001 - 2000 = 500 EC
Rank 2001 - 3000 = 200 EC


----------



## Windwaker4444

wnwardii said:


> Rank 1-10   = 3,500 EC, 20 gems and Triton's Gold Trophy
> Rank 11-50 = 2,500 EC and Triton's Gold Trophy
> Rank 51-500 = 1,500 EC
> Rank 501-1000 = 1,000 EC
> Rank 1001 - 2000 = 500 EC
> Rank 2001 - 3000 = 200 EC


Thank you!!! Not too worried if I don't rank very high on this leader board.  Guess I won't have to navigate the mine field of gold trophies after all.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thank you!!! Not too worried if I don't rank very high on this leader board.  Guess I won't have to navigate the mine field of gold trophies after all.



Just log in in airport mode for a few hours and build up a supply of trophies, then launch the game with airport mode off.

The trophy mini event is always my favorite mini event and I always place well, so I start right away just to add a little bit of a challenge.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thank you!!! Not too worried if I don't rank very high on this leader board.  Guess I won't have to navigate the mine field of gold trophies after all.



Agreed.  It's not worth the effort for me.  I usually do ok in this kind of event in any case.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Just log in in airport mode for a few hours and build up a supply of trophies, then launch the game with airport mode off.
> 
> The trophy mini event is always my favorite mini event and I always place well, so I start right away just to add a little bit of a challenge.


Thx.  I always forget about that.  Good idea!!!!  I'll take your sage advice.  Will that affect collecting nets?  Scuttle still owes me 3.


----------



## Windwaker4444

If you see this in time, let me know when you go live.  Maybe we will end up on the same leader board....if you are not afraid of the competition...


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Agreed.  It's not worth the effort for me.  I usually do ok in this kind of event in any case.


Did you notice that one of the BH6 attractions is now gold trophy?  Or maybe I just missed it last time.  And, has Davy Jones always been a happiness character?  I was surprised that one of my parentless kiddos was requesting a meet and greet with him.  Gonna jump into airplane mode now.  Gotta get that LM trophy!   My park won't be the same without that spectacular addition.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Did you notice that one of the BH6 attractions is now gold trophy?  Or maybe I just missed it last time.  And, has Davy Jones always been a happiness character?  I was surprised that one of my parentless kiddos was requesting a meet and greet with him.  Gonna jump into airplane mode now.  Gotta get that LM trophy!   My park won't be the same without that spectacular addition.



I think that Sanfransokyo was a trophy one last time, too.  And yes, I had a kid wanting to meed squid face yesterday, too.  You think they'd be scared of him.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Squid face  His new nickname!!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> No dice on stocking up on snarfblatts, once you send the first character, the others don’t show up as an option when you tap other cursed crabs, but st least that’s completed.
> 
> EDIT: Scuttle can still gather nets after the task is completed, so it’s a safe bet to assume the mini-task will return later.



I hope they give us more chests for mini events because that’s how I seem to be getting nets.  Let’s hope Flounder is kinder


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> I hope they give us more chests for mini events because that’s how I seem to be getting nets.  Let’s hope Flounder is kinder



I haven't received a single net in a chest.  But then I am not generally lucky with them (Davy Jones is the exception).  I do hope it gets easier with Flounder, esp. since he will be a gem character.


----------



## Windwaker4444

One net to go...Scuttle is working hard for his level up reward.  Not sure where he is salvaging for these nets, but it has taken him 7 hours to earn 2.


----------



## figment_jii

I am way behind on the cursed crabs!  Like others, I'm having a horrible drop rate with the nets.  Hopefully we don't have to collect all of the cursed crabs before we can start collecting for Triton tomorrow!

On the flip side, the Daily Reward Platinum Chest that I got today yielded Bambi's Frozen Pond attraction!


----------



## Windwaker4444

figment_jii said:


> I am way behind on the cursed crabs!  Like others, I'm having a horrible drop rate with the nets.  Hopefully we don't have to collect all of the cursed crabs before we can start collecting for Triton tomorrow!
> 
> On the flip side, the Daily Reward Platinum Chest that I got today yielded Bambi's Frozen Pond attraction!


Congrats on the Ice Rink.  It has a pretty big footprint doesn't it?  I tucked mine behind Small World with the Meadow.  Doesn't really make sense, but it fit.


----------



## figment_jii

That's funny...I put mine in the same place!   Yes, it was a lot larger than I expected, so it's a good thing they opened up a few more plots of land recently!  There really isn't any place where it would fit thematically; Bambi is set in a forest and there really isn't any woody areas in the game, so I suppose Fantasyland is as good a spot as any...or maybe over by Everest (whenever that opens); at least it's another snowy looking feature.


----------



## hopemax

figment_jii said:


> I am way behind on the cursed crabs!  Like others, I'm having a horrible drop rate with the nets.  Hopefully we don't have to collect all of the cursed crabs before we can start collecting for Triton tomorrow!



We shouldn't.  They haven't been a "wall" before. We just need them before we can Welcome Ariel.

This morning it looked like my nets were dropping more frequently, but then they stopped.

IOS:  Need 9
Windows:  Need 7


----------



## sapphirenian

I placed all of my attractions that is not helping with the LM event in the storage area. Can someone list down the attractions that can collect the golden trophies please? So I can pull them out and hopefully get the triton trophy.


----------



## Haley R

I'm doing terrible with trophies...Too many things going on at once


----------



## mmmears

figment_jii said:


> On the flip side, the Daily Reward Platinum Chest that I got today yielded Bambi's Frozen Pond attraction!



Nice!  I kind of think I'm never going to get that one.  Then I tell myself it's ok since I know it'll take up lots of space.  Congratulations on the Ice Rink!  I got a waffly concession today.  Not the best item from a platinum chest, but much better than a useless decoration at least.


----------



## Haley R

Is the Bambi float rare?


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Is the Bambi float rare?


Believe that float was only available in chests or as a purchase.

One note as many others have said, I still need 10 nets, I only got one all day today. Interns push up that drop rate percentage!


----------



## sapphirenian

mmmears said:


> Nice!  I kind of think I'm never going to get that one.  Then I tell myself it's ok since I know it'll take up lots of space.  Congratulations on the Ice Rink!  I got a waffly concession today.  Not the best item from a platinum chest, but much better than a useless decoration at least.


Congrats to you, guys! Got a musical fountain which will be going to Merlin.


----------



## Windwaker4444

sapphirenian said:


> Congrats to you, guys! Got a musical fountain which will be going to Merlin.


I got the antler topiary.  It is seriously time to retire that thing.  Hasn't it been there since the game began?  Feels like it.  But at least it wasn't the planter.


----------



## hopemax

I got a nice pair of Coronian Sun Dials


----------



## KPach525

Well I hit three big milestones in the last 24 hours: 1) last night I collected the last piece to welcome Tia, which will wait, 2) this morning I collected the last Peter Pan flute to put him to level 10 finally and 3) after Bambi finished his level 9 upgrade I received the now nearly useless Ice Rink in today’s platinum chest reward...

In event news: 15 out of 20 snarfblatts, Sebastian level 5, Scuttle and Eric at 4, and 25k EC


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Believe that float was only available in chests or as a purchase.
> 
> One note as many others have said, I still need 10 nets, I only got one all day today. Interns push up that drop rate percentage!


I got it from a chest awhile back and I think it's one of my best floats so I was just curious.


----------



## sapphirenian

Messed up with the mini-event. I accidentally tapped one attraction with a trophy so now I’m participating on the leaderboard. I haven’t even made my characters do the tasks for the trophy yet. Ughh. I’m at Rank 1k++. 

On a positive note, found that on the Shop, attractions that produce trophies have icons on their upper right corner. Plucked them out of the storage and placed them back on the Park.


----------



## Haley R

sapphirenian said:


> Messed up with the mini-event. I accidentally tapped one attraction with a trophy so now I’m participating on the leaderboard. I haven’t even made my characters do the tasks for the trophy yet. Ughh. I’m at Rank 1k++.
> 
> On a positive note, found that on the Shop, attractions that produce trophies have icons on their upper right corner. Plucked them out of the storage and placed them back on the Park.


I'm in like 330th place and I've actually been trying lol. I also apparently can't have more than 2 nets? I was having Scuttle try to stock pile while Sebastian got a dinglehopper, but I could only get a max of 2 nets.


----------



## mikegood2

My progress update before we can get Triton and Flounder:

*78 Clams* (3 more cycles before new characters)
*31,000 EC
20/20* Dinglehoffers 
*20/20* Snarfblatts 

*Sebastian:* 5 (ready for 6)
*Scuttle:* 5 (ready for 6)
*Prince Eric:* 5

All remaining characters not MAXED (level 10)
*Michael Darling:* 6
*John Darling:* 8

*Elizabeth Swann:* 9 (ready to MAX)
*Jack Sparrow:* 9 (ready to MAX)
*Will Turner:* 9 (ready to MAX)
*Captain Barbossa:* 9
*Tia Dalma:* 7
*Davy Jones:* 6

*Christopher Robin:* 6 (ready for 7)

*Hiro:* 9 (ready to MAX)
*Baymax:* 8 (ready for 9)
*Yakai: *9 (ready to MAX)
*GoGo: *9 (ready to MAX)
*Honey Lemon:* 9 (ready to MAX)
*Fred: *9
*Wiasabi: *9

Was trying to get all my BH6 characters up to 9, but came 1 item short for Baymax leveling window. Don’t want him leveling when the tLM new characters are ready to welcome.


----------



## CallieMar

Finally collected the last snarfblatt - perfect timing with King Triton and Flounder unlocking tomorrow!  I had a pretty good run on nets for a while, but the last one took about 5 hours to drop.  

Sebastian - 5 ready for 6
Scuttle - 5 ready for 6
Eric - 4 ready for 5

20/20 dinglehoppers
20/20 snarfblatts

31k EC
84 clams

Currently 3rd in mini event with 161 trophies

For main storyline, I have 63/65 lockets and 50/55 hats for Tia Dalma.  

For BH6 I FINALLY hit my max number of microbots (500!!!). They are all at 7 ready for 8, except for Yokai who is at 8 ready for 9 but I'm holding off leveling up until I've completed the event.  This is going to take foreverrrrrr.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Scuttle came thru with the last net.  I kept my promise and leveled him up to 5.  Now he is off in the Grotto getting into some 4 hr trouble I guess.

Eric is lv 4
Sebastian is lv 
31k in EC
118 clams
As for the trophy event, I have no idea.  I went into airplane mode until just awhile ago.  When I go to the leader board, my line is blank.  Actually,  it's all blank.  Hopefully the stats will pop up by tomorrow.   I'm just going to assume I'm in first place.  

Ready for part 2 of the LM journey.


----------



## esilanna

I feel like every time these events roll around, life just doesn't want me to participate. This is probably why I have only successfully finished two events (Stitch & BH6 )

We can move on in the event in less than an hour and I have a whopping total of 4 snarfblatts..


----------



## hopemax

In the original batch of events, the 2nd premium character cost 250 gems.  With the Lion King event, they raised it to 275.  Flounder is 300.


----------



## go oilers go

hopemax said:


> In the original batch of events, the 2nd premium character cost 250 gems.  With the Lion King event, they raised it to 275.  Flounder is 300.


Brutal !  The bundle is $10 CAD. I wonder how many gems the Under the Sea attraction will be. I have 355 total now


----------



## go oilers go

go oilers go said:


> Brutal !  The bundle is $10 CAD. I wonder how many gems the Under the Sea attraction will be. I have 355 total now


Spent my gems and hope to earn enough for the attraction


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> In the original batch of events, the 2nd premium character cost 250 gems.  With the Lion King event, they raised it to 275.  Flounder is 300.


Just bought Flounder and Under the Sea, both for gems.  I'm not parting with $7 when I'm sitting on over 700 gems.


----------



## supernova

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet (and I'm not about to go sorting through back pages to find out), but after collecting all 20 pipes, we are still able to collect cages and nets.  Wonder what those interns have in store for us...?


----------



## sapphirenian

Haley R said:


> I'm in like 330th place and I've actually been trying lol. I also apparently can't have more than 2 nets? I was having Scuttle try to stock pile while Sebastian got a dinglehopper, but I could only get a max of 2 nets.


My rank is being tossed in between 100-160. I don’t think I’ll be able to at least move up to rank 50. 



Windwaker4444 said:


> Scuttle came thru with the last net.  I kept my promise and leveled him up to 5.  Now he is off in the Grotto getting into some 4 hr trouble I guess.
> 
> Eric is lv 4
> Sebastian is lv
> 31k in EC
> 118 clams
> As for the trophy event, I have no idea.  I went into airplane mode until just awhile ago.  When I go to the leader board, my line is blank.  Actually,  it's all blank.  Hopefully the stats will pop up by tomorrow.   I'm just going to assume I'm in first place.
> 
> Ready for part 2 of the LM journey.


When I go to airplane mode, I can’t use wifi?


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> In the original batch of events, the 2nd premium character cost 250 gems.  With the Lion King event, they raised it to 275.  Flounder is 300.



Just sad. 



supernova said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet (and I'm not about to go sorting through back pages to find out), but after collecting all 20 pipes, we are still able to collect cages and nets.  Wonder what those interns have in store for us...?



I was thinking it might be the only way to get those snarfblats.


----------



## Haley R

sapphirenian said:


> My rank is being tossed in between 100-160. I don’t think I’ll be able to at least move up to rank 50.
> 
> 
> When I go to airplane mode, I can’t use wifi?


I’m in like 500th now lol. I think it’s because I have a lot less characters and attractions than other people.


----------



## mikegood2

Anyone else get a gift for welcoming Flounder? Got 3 popups that gave 2 of each items and the 50 EC needed to level him to level 2 which is great! The only issue I ran into is the popups happened las than 30 seconds after I sent him on an hour job, so I have to wait to level.


----------



## wnwardii

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else get a gift for welcoming Flounder? Got 3 popups that gave 2 of each items and the 50 EC needed to level him to level 2 which is great! The only issue I ran into is the popups happened las than 30 seconds after I sent him on an hour job, so I have to wait to level.



Yes, I just got the same pop-ups.  I had already sent Flounder to try and get one of those stupid nets.  So I will have to wait a bit myself before upgrading him.


----------



## mikegood2

sapphirenian said:


> When I go to airplane mode, I can’t use wifi?



That’s what airport mode does. Its a pain, but you need to turn it off after you leave the game and back on before you open it again. I always end up joining earlier than I want, because I forget to turn airport mode back on at some point.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else get a gift for welcoming Flounder? Got 3 popups that gave 2 of each items and the 50 EC needed to level him to level 2 which is great! The only issue I ran into is the popups happened las than 30 seconds after I sent him on an hour job, so I have to wait to level.



I think its because the set it so he has to be level 2 to get things for Triton...


----------



## Somnam

One of Flounders tokens needs Jumba and Bullseye to level him up to 2 and people who are new or not very far into the game may not have access to either of those and so their only option right now is to get his tokens out of bronze chests, with very low odds.

Anyone remember when they did the exact same thing with Rafiki in the Lion King event, and they also gifted Rafiki tokens during that too? So twice they have made the same mistake.


----------



## sapphirenian

Haley R said:


> I’m in like 500th now lol. I think it’s because I have a lot less characters and attractions than other people.





mikegood2 said:


> That’s what airport mode does. Its a pain, but you need to turn it off after you leave the game and back on before you open it again. I always end up joining earlier than I want, because I forget to turn airport mode back on at some point.


Thanks, mike! I thought I need to place my phone in airplane mode for the whole duration of the mini event. Lol. Just before and after I open the game. Got it.

Haley, let’s try this technique on the next mini event of trophies. They always have a 2nd round of mini events, right?


----------



## Haley R

sapphirenian said:


> Thanks, mike! I thought I need to place my phone in airplane mode for the whole duration of the mini event. Lol. Just before and after I open the game. Got it.
> 
> Haley, let’s try this technique on the next mini event of trophies. They always have a 2nd round of mini events, right?


I haven’t been following this whole thing about airplane mode lol. I honestly don’t care too much if I don’t place well in the rankings.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I was thinking it might be the only way to get those snarfblats.


Fortunately after restarting the game, the nets disappeared. Guess we don't need them after we finish up with the pipes afterall!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Haley R said:


> Is the Bambi float rare?


I actually thought it was Epic or Legendary, so good for you that you got it!



supernova said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet (and I'm not about to go sorting through back pages to find out), but after collecting all 20 pipes, we are still able to collect cages and nets.  Wonder what those interns have in store for us...?


I just saw your post about restarting the game, but I was thinking maybe we need snarfblats for Ariel's costume?


----------



## Haley R

AJGolden1013 said:


> I actually thought it was Epic or Legendary, so good for you that you got it!
> 
> 
> I just saw your post about restarting the game, but I was thinking maybe we need snarfblats for Ariel's costume?


Well yay! lol


----------



## JamesGarvey

Getting Flounder to Lvl 3 doesn’t open anything.


----------



## KimRonRufus

So Flounder was 300 gems this time. I didn't have enough, so I bought him and Under the Sea, which I almost NEVER do. But I forgot to check how many gems Under the Sea was by itself. Can anyone tell me for future reference?


----------



## JamesGarvey

I believe it was 150


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm still not able to buy Under the Sea.  When is that available?  That building I kind of want!

EDIT:  Never mind, it's now unlocked.  Moments ago, it was not


----------



## Haley R

Are we supposed to be able to see stuff for triton now?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Only been able to play off and on today.  So far I have Flounder at lv 3.  I have a total of 5 items for Triton so far.  How have his drops been so far?

In unrelated news, C.Robin has dropped 2 drums over the last 2 days.  I have his friends constantly working on drums 24/7.  I'll probably finish all of the BH6 characters before I can level him up.  

And really unrelated news, I really like the animation that Davy Jones, aka Squidface, does when you level him up.   The interns did a good job on his creepy, see thru your soul eyes.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> Are we supposed to be able to see stuff for triton now?


I'm collecting tokens for him if that's what you mean.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm still not able to buy Under the Sea.  When is that available?  That building I kind of want!
> 
> EDIT:  Never mind, it's now unlocked.  Moments ago, it was not


It's a pretty cool attraction, don't you think?  I wasn't overly impressed with Ariel's Grotto, but I really like Under the Sea.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm collecting tokens for him if that's what you mean.


I must need to still do a quest that I haven’t done. Will I need him to get Ariel?


----------



## mmmears

I was out all day having fun (tough when life gets in the way of this little game) and I see that I've fallen way behind in the competition (25th place), I missed a round or two of those slow clams, and my Triton only had 5 of the 20 items to need to get him.  Oh, well.  I did get Flounder, and also the ride, which I agree it cute, but couldn't it have been a bit smaller?


----------



## Chrisvee

Windwaker4444 said:


> It's a pretty cool attraction, don't you think?  I wasn't overly impressed with Ariel's Grotto, but I really like Under the Sea.


I like it a lot too can’t wait until a visitor rides it!


----------



## Chrisvee

Haley R said:


> I must need to still do a quest that I haven’t done. Will I need him to get Ariel?


Did you finish Scuttle’s 6 hr task One Gull Band to find a snarfbkatt? I think you will need Triton bc he will advance the story.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Right now I have all the Little Mermaid crew at 4, except Flounder, and I'm curious if I should level them up now as I collect for King Triton.  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Haley R

Chrisvee said:


> Did you finish Scuttle’s 6 hr task One Gull Band to find a snarfbkatt? I think you will need Triton bc he will advance the story.


Nope I haven’t done that yet. I’ve been putting it off since it takes so long.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> Right now I have all the Little Mermaid crew at 4, except Flounder, and I'm curious if I should level them up now as I collect for King Triton.  Thoughts anyone?



I'm struggling to get any of Triton's items, so I don't want to level anyone up if they could be collecting.  But that's just me.


----------



## sapphirenian

Haley R said:


> Nope I haven’t done that yet. I’ve been putting it off since it takes so long.


You need to finish that 6-hour task to start unlocking Triton. You could do the task before you went to sleep as everybody suggested. I did.


----------



## maxsmom

Mini event issues. The happiness event wouldn’t register that I had any. I checked and checked and rechecked. Closed out the game and reopening it many times. So I got nothing. This also happened w/ the mini event right before the launch of this event. Never did register that I was playing and I got nothing. I don’t even want to look to see if my trophies are registering.


----------



## sapphirenian

KimRonRufus said:


> So Flounder was 300 gems this time. I didn't have enough, so I bought him and Under the Sea, which I almost NEVER do. But I forgot to check how many gems Under the Sea was by itself. Can anyone tell me for future reference?


It’s 150.

I agree! This is the first event that I ever wanted all gem characters to be unlocked and I did buy them. Cost is too steep but oh well, I’m happy. Little Mermaid’s a favorite movie of mine. Need to start saving up gems again for the next event.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Thank you! I'll use that to plan ahead for next time.

Oh, I hear ya! Little mermaid is a _must._ Usually, only the childhood classics break me. The last time I shelled out was for Aladdin last year. Luckily, I used the gems I saved by _not_ splurging on BH6 on Eric instead!


----------



## Haley R

sapphirenian said:


> You need to finish that 6-hour task to start unlocking Triton. You could do the task before you went to sleep as everybody suggested. I did.


I’m actually still up because my band played tonight. He’s still doing the task but I have Sebastian getting my dinglehopper at the same time.


----------



## supernova

Just started the two hour welcome on Triton after taking Flounder to 4.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Just started the two hour welcome on Triton after taking Flounder to 4.



Nice!

I’ve been stuck on 8/10 Triton Hats Ears since last night. Did get my Flounder to 4 when I woke up though.


----------



## Haley R

I haven’t gotten any triton ear hats. I’ve tried but no luck. I don’t have all of my snarfblatts yet either but I’m focusing on triton right now. I have 4/10 of the tridents.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Still need 6 more Triton hats.  I'm thinking maybe late tonight if I'm lucky, but more than likely I'll expect to welcome him tomorrow.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I haven’t gotten any triton ear hats. I’ve tried but no luck. I don’t have all of my snarfblatts yet either but I’m focusing on triton right now. I have 4/10 of the tridents.


Those Triton hats are really hit or miss.  Sending you some country luck to help you out!!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Those Triton hats are really hit or miss.  Sending you some country luck to help you out!!


Haha thanks!


----------



## go oilers go

After you welcome Triton, he and Sebastian have an 8 hour task called Clear as Seawater...


----------



## hopemax

In my Windows game, I only have 2 Triton ears.  TWO!  The only good news, is that I could safely Welcome Tia Dalma because I am pretty confident I won't have all the Triton tokens by tomorrow morning.

IOS, is progressing more normally.  I need 3 Triton ears.

Scuttle is back on net duty in both games.  So I'm down to one Snarfblatt in IOS, and 5 in Windows.


----------



## mikegood2

After spending 450 gems on Flounder and Under they Sea, my gem supply really took a hit yesterday, but I’m off to a good start replenishing them today! Got 10 gems for my daily calendar streak and 20 for finishing top 10 (6th) in the trophy mini event. How did everyone else do on the Trophy Mini event?

Also, looks like Under the Seas footprint was larger than recent attractions at 12x12. I like to keep all my item creating buildings/attractions together, so it looks like I’m gonna need to do a little bit of building shuffling before the next building gets released.


----------



## PrincessP

Welcoming King Triton now. Guess I will do the 8 hr Sebastian/ Triton task overnight. 

To answer @mikegood. I finished 2nd in the trophy mini event. I need to replenish my gems after that 450 gem hit with Flounder/ Under the Sea also. 

Finished all my snarfblatts with Scuttle dropping my final net just as Flounder dropped my final Triton item. 

I am enjoying this event so far. I really like it when I can spot Flounder in the water around the Kingdom...sent him there before he was leveled up enough to collect Triton item. 

@Haley R. What kind of band are you in?


----------



## Haley R

PrincessP said:


> Welcoming King Triton now. Guess I will do the 8 hr Sebastian/ Triton task overnight.
> 
> To answer @mikegood. I finished 2nd in the trophy mini event. I need to replenish my gems after that 450 gem hit with Flounder/ Under the Sea also.
> 
> Finished all my snarfblatts with Scuttle dropping my final net just as Flounder dropped my final Triton item.
> 
> I am enjoying this event so far. I really like it when I can spot Flounder in the water around the Kingdom...sent him there before he was leveled up enough to collect Triton item.
> 
> @Haley R. What kind of band are you in?


I play the drums in a rock band. We play covers of songs from bands like Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Beatles, Van Halen, Pearl Jam, bands like that.


----------



## Gorechick

I don't have enough gems to get Flounder and Under the sea and I don't feel like paying for them but I probably will. Darn game.


----------



## mmmears

I welcomed Triton a couple of hours ago, but haven't sent him on the 8 hr task.  Was hoping to get him to L2 first, if possible.  I need one more ear hat to do it, but the drops are terrible.  Hope you are all having a good weekend!


----------



## luther10

How did I do in that trophy event?  I don't even want to talk about it... but I can't help it, I need to talk about it...
Last night I was sitting comfortably at #3 and had a good margin from 11th place,  there wasn't  even a doubt in my mind that I'll not finish in the top 10... So I slept all the way past the deadline at 8AM this morning...  And when I woke up, the prompt said I was at #11...
I am not mad at those people who bumped me off the top 10, I am just mad at myself for slacking off right at the end...

Anyway, Triton is almost done with his 8 hour task with Sebastian... I'll let you guys know what happens next...


----------



## mmmears

I was at 12.  Not a happy moment, but with being on PT I wasn't about to get up at 5am and try to claw my way back.  This happens almost every time.


----------



## Haley R

I was at like 500th lol. I think you guys are okay.


----------



## mmmears

I just would have liked to replenish my gems. The rest didn’t matter. But none of it mattered enough for me to wake up all night and play so that’s how it goes.


----------



## mmmears

Triton is at L2 and is off with Sebastian on their 8 hour quest. I have Flounder at L4 so I guess I’m done upgrading him for a while.


----------



## luther10

Atlantica costs 10000EC and takes 8 hours to build...  This is after the Triton/Sebastian quest...


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> Atlantica costs 10000EC and takes 8 hours to build...  This is after the Triton/Sebastian quest...



Thanks for the heads up.  I hope I can stay awake long enough to start that one otherwise it'll take all day tomorrow.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Triton is at L2 and is off with Sebastian on their 8 hour quest. I have Flounder at L4 so I guess I’m done upgrading him for a while.


Don't forget that Triton at 2 has the two hour side quest to create a rainbow.  Guess that'll be tomorrow after the 8 hour bit is done.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Don't forget that Triton at 2 has the two hour side quest to create a rainbow.  Guess that'll be tomorrow after the 8 hour bit is done.



Yeah he can work on that after he doesn't have any main storyline quests.  Busy guy.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

So, uh...what’s the deal with the float??

(There’s a two-sided bubbling acid yellow surface that looks like a cup of Mountain Dew, with no characters)


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Triton is at L2 and is off with Sebastian on their 8 hour quest. I have Flounder at L4 so I guess I’m done upgrading him for a while.





supernova said:


> Don't forget that Triton at 2 has the two hour side quest to create a rainbow.  Guess that'll be tomorrow after the 8 hour bit is done.





mmmears said:


> Yeah he can work on that after he doesn't have any main storyline quests.  Busy guy.



Finally got to start welcoming Triton a few hours ago and some nice drops let me just level him to 2! Since I’ll be able to send them on the 8 hour quest overnight, I figured I might as well get Tritons 2 hour quest out of the way first.

I’ve still got that stupid Davy Jones and Tia Delma side quest that I keep on forgetting to do. I know I don’t need to do it, but I just want to get done with it. 



luther10 said:


> Atlantica costs 10000EC and takes 8 hours to build...  This is after the Triton/Sebastian quest...



Thanks for the heads up! Do you know the footprint of Atlantica? Figure I might as well try making some room for it before I go to bed.


----------



## Metz172

Windwaker4444 said:


> Did you notice that one of the BH6 attractions is now gold trophy?  Or maybe I just missed it last time.  And, has Davy Jones always been a happiness character?  I was surprised that one of my parentless kiddos was requesting a meet and greet with him.  Gonna jump into airplane mode now.  Gotta get that LM trophy!   My park won't be the same without that spectacular addition.



What is the benefit of going into airplane mode?


----------



## sapphirenian

Just curious for those who went airplane mode during the mini event, how did you fare on your rank?

I’m still waiting for 2 more triton ears. It’s morning here in our country; should I immediately do the 8-hour task after welcoming him and build the Atlantica when I’m about to sleep?


----------



## mmmears

I have what I need to get Jack Sparrow's costume (got lucky with the fabric drops) but I'm afraid to get it until I know what kind of fabric Ariel requires...


----------



## KPach525

So tomorrow we will be at Typhoon Lagoon then to Toy Story Land (first time) Monday morning followed by Food and Wine lunch through dinner. Pretty excited, we’ve been holding on to this last park ticket since February specifically for Food & Wine fest. 

I still need 4 more Triton ear hats, but should be able to check in a couple times tomorrow. Hoping I can get to build Atlantica while there at least.


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> So tomorrow we will be at Typhoon Lagoon then to Toy Story Land (first time) Monday morning followed by Food and Wine lunch through dinner. Pretty excited, we’ve been holding on to this last park ticket since February specifically for Food & Wine fest.
> 
> I still need 4 more Triton ear hats, but should be able to check in a couple times tomorrow. Hoping I can get to build Atlantica while there at least.





KPach525 said:


> So tomorrow we will be at Typhoon Lagoon then to Toy Story Land (first time) Monday morning followed by Food and Wine lunch through dinner. Pretty excited, we’ve been holding on to this last park ticket since February specifically for Food & Wine fest.
> 
> I still need 4 more Triton ear hats, but should be able to check in a couple times tomorrow. Hoping I can get to build Atlantica while there at least.


Have fun! I loved toy story land!


----------



## Haley R

I only have 3 triton hats. Sully and Sebastian are being mean to me with their drops. I have 9/10 of the tridents though. I also only have 14/20 snarfblatts. I’ve been focusing on triton.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> So tomorrow we will be at Typhoon Lagoon then to Toy Story Land (first time) Monday morning followed by Food and Wine lunch through dinner. Pretty excited, we’ve been holding on to this last park ticket since February specifically for Food & Wine fest.
> 
> I still need 4 more Triton ear hats, but should be able to check in a couple times tomorrow. Hoping I can get to build Atlantica while there at least.



Have a great time!


----------



## luther10

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Do you know the footprint of Atlantica? Figure I might as well try making some room for it before I go to bed.



Atlantica is 11x11, almost as big as Under the Sea...


----------



## mikegood2

Metz172 said:


> What is the benefit of going into airplane mode?



Basically it allows you to start your item count right away, but you do not enter a leaderboard until the game connects to its servers (aka airport mode on)

So for example, the fairly recent doll mini event where we collected 10 items every 4 hours. I collected 4 times (40 items) in airport mode on the 5th time I played with airport mode off so I entered the leaderboard with 50 items after I collected the 10 and I had a 20 item lead on the leaderboard. Now you may wonder why that gives you an advantage? The game places X number of players in a leaderboard and when that fills, the game starts another leaderboard. So the later the leaderboard, the higher you should rank, if the game counted all the items you collected in airport mode.

The disadvantages with playing in airport mode is your unable to collect daily gems, rewards and I believe you loose your consecutive day count? Not sure on that though, because I never go a full day in airport mode.

Whether or not you consider this cheating, or want to play in this mode is up to you. I don’t do it very often, but if I know my playing time is going to be limited during a mini event, I’m more likely to use airport mode.




sapphirenian said:


> Just curious for those who went airplane mode during the mini event, how did you fare on your rank?



I finished 6th, but *I DID NOT* play in airport mode. Think I finished in the 10 50 for the doll mini event that I mentioned above though.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Basically it allows you to start your item count right away, but you do not enter a leaderboard until the game connects to its servers (aka airport mode on)
> 
> So for example, the fairly recent doll mini event where we collected 10 items every 4 hours. I collected 4 times (40 items) in airport mode on the 5th time I played with airport mode off so I entered the leaderboard with 50 items after I collected the 10 and I had a 20 item lead on the leaderboard. Now you may wonder why that gives you an advantage? The game places X number of players in a leaderboard and when that fills, the game starts another leaderboard. So the later the leaderboard, the higher you should rank, if the game counted all the items you collected in airport mode.
> 
> The disadvantages with playing in airport mode is your unable to collect daily gems, rewards and I believe you loose your consecutive day count? Not sure on that though, because I never go a full day in airport mode.
> 
> Whether or not you consider this cheating, or want to play in this mode is up to you. I don’t do it very often, but if I know my playing time is going to be limited during a mini event, I’m more likely to use airport mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished 6th, but *I DID NOT* play in airport mode. Think I finished in the 10 50 for the doll mini event that I mentioned above though.


Thanks for clarifying on this. I was so confused but I think I understand the whole airplane mode now.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have what I need to get Jack Sparrow's costume (got lucky with the fabric drops) but I'm afraid to get it until I know what kind of fabric Ariel requires...


I'm wondering how the interns are going to handle her "costume".  I realize I'm overthinking this, but it's not an actual costume, right?  Not like Pooh as a bee or Jack Sparrow's coat.  Is this going to be fabric?  Or are they going to have us collect Ursula magic or something along those lines, which would certainly make a hell of a lot more sense.  But then because that would make sense, that's probably what they WON'T do.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I'm welcoming Triton as I type this (I'm almost done actually) and by some miracle I got exactly 300 gems yesterday and got Flounder. I'm almost certainly not going to get enough gems for Under the Sea before the event ends (mostly because I'm headed to Disneyland on Tuesday) though I'm vowing to play enough to get all the characters. I've only failed on Snow White and I had so many issues during that event it was crazy (plus I was in WDW) so I'm hoping this works out!


----------



## Araminta18

Blergh I want to buy flounder but I can’t get the promotion to appear!! Even tried uninstalling and reinstalling.... dang it i just want to give you my money!


----------



## supernova

Araminta18 said:


> Blergh I want to buy flounder but I can’t get the promotion to appear!! Even tried uninstalling and reinstalling.... dang it i just want to give you my money!


Click on the bundles area of the Shop button.  I imagine it should be there, even if you have to scroll a bit.


----------



## hopemax

Araminta18 said:


> Blergh I want to buy flounder but I can’t get the promotion to appear!! Even tried uninstalling and reinstalling.... dang it i just want to give you my money!



Did you use gems to buy the attraction?  Since that is half the bundle, if you got the attraction the bundle option goes away.


----------



## sapphirenian

mikegood2 said:


> Basically it allows you to start your item count right away, but you do not enter a leaderboard until the game connects to its servers (aka airport mode on)
> 
> So for example, the fairly recent doll mini event where we collected 10 items every 4 hours. I collected 4 times (40 items) in airport mode on the 5th time I played with airport mode off so I entered the leaderboard with 50 items after I collected the 10 and I had a 20 item lead on the leaderboard. Now you may wonder why that gives you an advantage? The game places X number of players in a leaderboard and when that fills, the game starts another leaderboard. So the later the leaderboard, the higher you should rank, if the game counted all the items you collected in airport mode.
> 
> The disadvantages with playing in airport mode is your unable to collect daily gems, rewards and I believe you loose your consecutive day count? Not sure on that though, because I never go a full day in airport mode.
> 
> Whether or not you consider this cheating, or want to play in this mode is up to you. I don’t do it very often, but if I know my playing time is going to be limited during a mini event, I’m more likely to use airport mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished 6th, but *I DID NOT* play in airport mode. Think I finished in the 10 50 for the doll mini event that I mentioned above though.



Thank you for explaining how airplane mode works.  And congrats on being 6th!


----------



## Araminta18

hopemax said:


> Did you use gems to buy the attraction?  Since that is half the bundle, if you got the attraction the bundle option goes away.



Oh no!!! That was it. Dang . Thank you for the explanation though.


----------



## Gorechick

hopemax said:


> Did you use gems to buy the attraction?  Since that is half the bundle, if you got the attraction the bundle option goes away.



Flounder's bundle option showed up in a small box when you clicked on him.  I didn't see it listed with the featured bundles. I caved and paid for the bundle this morning.


----------



## PrincessS121212

After the 8 hr Atlantica build Triton has a 4 hour task Let's Have a Look-sea.
The build also prompted a 6 hr sidequest for Sebastian called In Honor of, but you don't need to do that one.


----------



## Aces86

Flounder has been doing great at collecting nets. For once I’m down on the hermit crab houses and not nets.


----------



## mmmears

I have Sebastian and King Triton on a 6 hour quest to "discuss their options."  This is after Atlantica was built and after another quest (that I didn't write down - sorry).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have Sebastian and King Triton on a 6 hour quest to "discuss their options."  This is after Atlantica was built and after another quest (that I didn't write down - sorry).


That's what I'm up to as well.  Unfortunately, I accidentally sent him off on his side quest, and somehow the entire task reset and it went from six hours to only five hours in a three hour period.  So it took all day to wrap that one, but he's finally done and is now with Triton.


----------



## Onceler

mmmears said:


> I have Sebastian and King Triton on a 6 hour quest to "discuss their options."  This is after Atlantica was built and after another quest (that I didn't write down - sorry).



After the 6 hour joint task between Sebastian and King Triton, Sebastian has a 2 hour "Prep For Rehearsal" task. Then you need to finish collecting the dinglehoppers (if you haven't already). That is followed by the 2 hour Scuttle task "Watch Ursula in Atlantica".


----------



## mmmears

I’ve spent all day trying to collect 3 of Tritons bear hats so I can level him up. I have not found even one. Not the end of the world but such a pain.


----------



## hopemax

So for my Windows game on Day 1, I got 2 hats.  On Day 2, I got 2 hats.  I thought it was going to take me another day to get Triton, but the RNGods turned favorable and I got the last 6 by dinner. So progressing with Triton tasks in both games.  Tia Dalma has been Welcomed in Windows, and she was the last of the "new" characters I needed to Welcome.  So now I will be working on leveling characters as much as I can.  I need gems in order to get Under the Sea in Windows before the event ends.  So I need to find time to upgrade Jack Jack to 10 and BH6 characters to 10.


----------



## KimRonRufus

One of those stupid clams was too close to one of those stupid scrump dolls! Now I'm in the competition and I have to work hard! And I'll have to go to sleep soon, so everyone will sail ahead of me. I'm currently enjoying my _only _moment of being #5, while it lasts.


----------



## mikegood2

KimRonRufus said:


> One of those stupid clams was too close to one of those stupid scrump dolls! Now I'm in the competition and I have to work hard! And I'll have to go to sleep soon, so everyone will sail ahead of me. I'm currently enjoying my _only _moment of being #5, while it lasts.



I know how that happens and it does suck, but atleast the rewards are garbage.


----------



## Haley R

I still haven’t gotten triton. I’m not getting any hats.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I still haven’t gotten triton. I’m not getting any hats.



Yuck.  That's awful.  I got him, but no ear hats today for him.  Not a one.  The drops are abysmally bad.  I really hope you can welcome him soon.


----------



## mmmears

KimRonRufus said:


> One of those stupid clams was too close to one of those stupid scrump dolls! Now I'm in the competition and I have to work hard! And I'll have to go to sleep soon, so everyone will sail ahead of me. I'm currently enjoying my _only _moment of being #5, while it lasts.



I did the same thing, only early this morning when it all started so I'm in one of those uber-competitive groups.    Oh well, as @mikegood2 said, the prizes are pretty pathetic.


----------



## sapphirenian

KimRonRufus said:


> One of those stupid clams was too close to one of those stupid scrump dolls! Now I'm in the competition and I have to work hard! And I'll have to go to sleep soon, so everyone will sail ahead of me. I'm currently enjoying my _only _moment of being #5, while it lasts.


This happened to me, too! That last check on the game before I went to sleep and that stupid doll and that stupid clam had to stay together! Ughh. Now I don’t know if playing on airplane mode will still help. Lol but before I left the game I was #1.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yuck.  That's awful.  I got him, but no ear hats today for him.  Not a one.  The drops are abysmally bad.  I really hope you can welcome him soon.


It’s all good. I played softball all night tonight so I haven’t been on the game at all tonight.


----------



## Haley R

I’m only at 4/10 for triton ear hats but on the plus side, I got on my game for the first time late this afternoon so I’m tied with everyone else in first for the dolls because we all have 30 lol


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

KimRonRufus said:


> One of those stupid clams was too close to one of those stupid scrump dolls!



Same.


----------



## luther10

Want to hear a piece of bad news?  Minor spoiler ahead....
.
.
.

I've arrived at the Welcome Ursula event quest, and she does NOT have a boss fight... BOOOOOOO... BOOOOOO... BOOOOOO...
One of the greatest Disney villains not having a boss fight in an event?????  What were they thinking???  
Not giving Captain Hook a fight was already disappointing enough, and now Ursula doesn't have one???  Are you serious?????


----------



## Pocahontas618

Would it be safe to continue leveling up all Pirates of the Caribbean and Big Hero 6 characters? I can’t remember if any of them interfered with our current event.


----------



## go oilers go

luther10 said:


> Want to hear a piece of bad news?  Minor spoiler ahead....
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I've arrived at the Welcome Ursula event quest, and she does NOT have a boss fight... BOOOOOOO... BOOOOOO... BOOOOOO...
> One of the greatest Disney villains not having a boss fight in an event?????  What were they thinking???
> Not giving Captain Hook a fight was already disappointing enough, and now Ursula doesn't have one???  Are you serious?????


Booo...that doesn’t seem right 
Are you able to start collecting the Kelp flowers for Ariel?  I just sent Scuttle on his 2 hr task to spy on Ursula


----------



## Somnam

I just had the welcome Ursula task as well and no kelp flowers yet. This whole event storyline has just seemed odd to me, what with Ariel just singing in the water constantly, even though Sebastian supposedly spoke to her in the grotto and she was still in that pond lol. Maybe it’s because Ursula doesn’t look like she will animate that well out of water? Her tenticles look a little jagged...

Currently have Sebastian at level 6, Eric and Scuttle at 5, and Triton and Flounder at 4. Want to level Scuttle up to 6 and Triton to 5 before Ursula is unlocked, but that’ll take 90 clams, and I only have 80. Plus Ursula is likely to require 60 clams. But based on past events where Honey Lemon needed to be level 6 and Wasabi level 5 to collect Baymax stuff, thinking I should get them up while I can? What’s everyone else’s character levels?


----------



## Quellman

Pocahontas618 said:


> Would it be safe to continue leveling up all Pirates of the Caribbean and Big Hero 6 characters? I can’t remember if any of them interfered with our current event.


Honey lemon, baymax, and yokai all seem to be safe to level up.  Those are the three that I have leveled so far without issue. It is nice since honey lemon tokens drop super easy. So I have her ready to go to 10 now.


----------



## Nessats

Quellman said:


> Honey lemon, baymax, and yokai all seem to be safe to level up.  Those are the three that I have leveled so far without issue. It is nice since honey lemon tokens drop super easy. So I have her ready to go to 10 now.



I read somewhere that Honey Lemon's token drops interfere with Scuttle's token drops.  I haven't been trying to level up any of the BH6 characters myself, though, so I can't speak from experience.


----------



## Quellman

Nessats said:


> I read somewhere that Honey Lemon's token drops interfere with Scuttle's token drops.  I haven't been trying to level up any of the BH6 characters myself, though, so I can't speak from experience.


I think you are correct, but I haven't been upgrading the characters if I can help it, want that gem conversion.


----------



## Haley R

Yeah so I leveled scuttle up which was a HUGE mistake. Sebastian keeps giving me stupid telescope things instead of triton ear hats!


----------



## mmmears

Wow Flounder isn't earning his keep.  24 hours and I get ONE of Triton's ear hats?  I'm not even sure it's Flounder who got that one.  Pathetic, really.   I have Triton doing a 2 hour task right now.  Haven't reached the welcome Ursula part.


----------



## mmmears

Pocahontas618 said:


> Would it be safe to continue leveling up all Pirates of the Caribbean and Big Hero 6 characters? I can’t remember if any of them interfered with our current event.



I'm not sure about all of them.  But the page 2 pirates don't seem to be interfering with my game.  And neither do the BH6 character I still don't have maxed out (Baymax, Fred, and Wasabi).  Hope this helps.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In the middle of building Altantica ... I did the quest with Triton and Sebastien already - I think that is triggered by leveling Triton up to level 2 not building Atlantica

Oh, and minor miracle but I finally got the Bambi float ... you know, now that all the characters are at level 10


----------



## mmmears

I hit the Welcome Ursula wall and no mention of anything for Ariel.



TheMaxRebo said:


> In the middle of building Altantica ... I did the quest with Triton and Sebastien already - I think that is triggered by leveling Triton up to level 2 not building Atlantica
> 
> Oh, and minor miracle but I finally got the Bambi float ... you know, now that all the characters are at level 10



Well of course.  I got the float, too, once I didn't need it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> Want to hear a piece of bad news?  Minor spoiler ahead....
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I've arrived at the Welcome Ursula event quest, and she does NOT have a boss fight... BOOOOOOO... BOOOOOO... BOOOOOO...
> One of the greatest Disney villains not having a boss fight in an event?????  What were they thinking???
> Not giving Captain Hook a fight was already disappointing enough, and now Ursula doesn't have one???  Are you serious?????


What a waste...


----------



## Windwaker4444

I


Pocahontas618 said:


> Would it be safe to continue leveling up all Pirates of the Caribbean and Big Hero 6 characters? I can’t remember if any of them interfered with our current event.


If you have Davy Jones and are collecting fabric for Jack, do not level up Jack.  He and Michael have token drops that will interfere with collecting the fabric.  It is safe to level up Tia.  I have her at 8 and she didn't have any token issues.  Davy Jones too, for that matter.  I've been too afraid to level up the rest just in case.  Figured I would level them up once I have Ariel.  They are all ready to go.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I have 36k in EC.  Still will need to pay for Ariel, Ursula and Ursula's attraction.  I must be collecting slow.  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Haley R

I still don’t have triton but I’m 7/10 for ear hats. I only have two characters that can get his hats so it’s taking awhile.


----------



## Chrisvee

I have Triton, Flounder, and Sebastian all off doing tasks in Atlantica. Only 15k in EC but still have a few days to build it up. 

Also collected 1m in magic which I just blew on land!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 36k in EC.  Still will need to pay for Ariel, Ursula and Ursula's attraction.  I must be collecting slow.  How is everyone else doing?



I'm doing a tiny bit better at 41K.  It's been very slow going, almost as slow as Triton's ear hats.



Haley R said:


> I still don’t have triton but I’m 7/10 for ear hats. I only have two characters that can get his hats so it’s taking awhile.



Well, at least you're getting closer, albeit slowly.  Of the 3 ear hats I was trying for early yesterday morning I still need one.  Really slow going on these.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I
> 
> If you have Davy Jones and are collecting fabric for Jack, do not level up Jack.  He and Michael have token drops that will interfere with collecting the fabric.  It is safe to level up Tia.  I have her at 8 and she didn't have any token issues.  Davy Jones too, for that matter.  I've been too afraid to level up the rest just in case.  Figured I would level them up once I have Ariel.  They are all ready to go.



Good catch, thanks for the heads up. In general, if I have a few days until the next tLM character, I’m leveling up my Pan, Pirate and BH6 characters, as long as the time required will not interfere with leveling up any tLM characters I want to. Have Tia leveling to 8 now and will level Davy to 8 right before bed.

Have 3 Pirates ready to max and all BH6 characters at 9 with 5 ready to max. Also have John Darling ready to level, but holding off leveling for a day or so



Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 36k in EC.  Still will need to pay for Ariel, Ursula and Ursula's attraction.  I must be collecting slow.  How is everyone else doing?



Your doing better than I am! At 32K and characters are at level 5, 5, 6, 4, 5. Short on Seashells (48), 3 would be ready to level. Trying to figure out if and when to level? Thinking I might want to keep my supply at 50, or level up until we’re at 2 plus days to Ursula?

TLM quests have been a pain, because I feel like I send out required characters right before I access a quest for every quest . Currently doing the 4 hour What’s the Scuttle utter for Sebastian and Scuttle. Getting impatient and really want to start collecting Ariel’s Kelp flowers soon.


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 36k in EC.  Still will need to pay for Ariel, Ursula and Ursula's attraction.  I must be collecting slow.  How is everyone else doing?



*sigh* Never as good as everyone else.

IOS: 30K.  Flounder is at 4, Triton is 3.  I'd like to get them up to 5 like the rest.

Windows: 20K.  Flounder is at 3, Triton is 2.  Rest are at 5.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Just a head's up for everyone, King Triton has a main quest called Moment of Truth (somewhere before you get to the Welcome Ursula timewalled quest) that requires him to be at level 3, so plan your level ups accordingly!


----------



## supernova

go oilers go said:


> Booo...that doesn’t seem right
> Are you able to start collecting the Kelp flowers for Ariel?  I just sent Scuttle on his 2 hr task to spy on Ursula


Ariel is welcomed after Ursula, so I presume the flowers start after we start welcoming the sea witch.


----------



## Chrisvee

PrincessS121212 said:


> Just a head's up for everyone, King Triton has a main quest called Moment of Truth (somewhere before you get to the Welcome Ursula timewalled quest) that requires him to be at level 3, so plan your level ups accordingly!


I just got stuck there so hope tonight’s collections help!


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'm doing a tiny bit better at 41K.  It's been very slow going, almost as slow as Triton's ear hats.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least you're getting closer, albeit slowly.  Of the 3 ear hats I was trying for early yesterday morning I still need one.  Really slow going on these.


Yeah the drops are terrible. Sebastian basically never gives me one. Sully has been my only chance really.


----------



## sapphirenian

I have opened 2 platinum chests today and both had given me topiaries as my reward. If they’re going to give us platinum chests, the least they could do is take out the stupid decorations as prizes.


----------



## Metz172

mikegood2 said:


> Basically it allows you to start your item count right away, but you do not enter a leaderboard until the game connects to its servers (aka airport mode on)
> 
> So for example, the fairly recent doll mini event where we collected 10 items every 4 hours. I collected 4 times (40 items) in airport mode on the 5th time I played with airport mode off so I entered the leaderboard with 50 items after I collected the 10 and I had a 20 item lead on the leaderboard. Now you may wonder why that gives you an advantage? The game places X number of players in a leaderboard and when that fills, the game starts another leaderboard. So the later the leaderboard, the higher you should rank, if the game counted all the items you collected in airport mode.
> 
> The disadvantages with playing in airport mode is your unable to collect daily gems, rewards and I believe you loose your consecutive day count? Not sure on that though, because I never go a full day in airport mode.
> 
> Whether or not you consider this cheating, or want to play in this mode is up to you. I don’t do it very often, but if I know my playing time is going to be limited during a mini event, I’m more likely to use airport mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished 6th, but *I DID NOT* play in airport mode. Think I finished in the 10 50 for the doll mini event that I mentioned above though.



Thank you for the explaination. I wondered how people were jumping so far ahead on the leaderboards.


----------



## Windwaker4444

sapphirenian said:


> I have opened 2 platinum chests today and both had given me topiaries as my reward. If they’re going to give us platinum chests, the least they could do is take out the stupid decorations as prizes.


But what fun would that be?  I bet about 25%of the posts on this forum are related to the  naive hope we feel when we place a shiny platinum chest on the pedestal and then the inevitable disappointment we feel when we open them.  Whether it be a teenie tiny planter, a musical fountain or a deer head topiary, it's all part of the Platinum Chest Cycle that we are all addicted.  And don't forget the fun of trying to figure out why the prize options randomly flash in front of your eyes tricking you into thinking you may be able to control the situation....


----------



## Windwaker4444

I believe I'm on my last task before the Ursula wall.  So from reading the above posts, after getting the prompt to welcome Ursula, do we have nothing to do but level up characters and stockpile clams for 3 days?


----------



## tasmith1993

I really need to just ignore tapper events from now on - far too irritating trying to find the last couple tappers each time 

I’m running behind compared to you all as usual for events 

19.7k EC
Sebastian level 5, ready for 6
Scuttle level 4, ready for 5
Eric level 3, ready for 4
Triton level 2, collecting for 3
Flounder level 3, collecting for 4
Ariel 20/20 dinglehoppers, 20/20 pipes
78 clams

Currently have Triton and Sebastian doing 6 hr task overnight.... slowly getting to the time wall 

Been working on leveling up my other characters when it doesn’t interfere with event tasks, hoping that I can knock a few off my list before event is done


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Ariel is welcomed after Ursula, so I presume the flowers start after we start welcoming the sea witch.


Makes sense, but won't that leave us with a very small window to collect for Ariel's costume after we welcome her?  If Ursula's or Ariel's drops are as bad as Triton's ears were for me, it might be close.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> But what fun would that be?  I bet about 25%of the posts on this forum are related to the  naive hope we feel when we place a shiny platinum chest on the pedestal and then the inevitable disappointment we feel when we open them.  Whether it be a teenie tiny planter, a musical fountain or a deer head topiary, it's all part of the Platinum Chest Cycle that we are all addicted.  And don't forget the fun of trying to figure out why the prize options randomly flash in front of your eyes tricking you into thinking you may be able to control the situation....


I was given a deer head topiary today  
Is it too much to ask for one attraction? Lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

tasmith1993 said:


> I really need to just ignore tapper events from now on - far too irritating trying to find the last couple tappers each time
> 
> I’m running behind compared to you all as usual for events
> 
> 19.7k EC
> Sebastian level 5, ready for 6
> Scuttle level 4, ready for 5
> Eric level 3, ready for 4
> Triton level 2, collecting for 3
> Flounder level 3, collecting for 4
> Ariel 20/20 dinglehoppers, 20/20 pipes
> 78 clams
> 
> Currently have Triton and Sebastian doing 6 hr task overnight.... slowly getting to the time wall
> 
> Been working on leveling up my other characters when it doesn’t interfere with event tasks, hoping that I can knock a few off my list before event is done


Finding them in areas that are tight with tall attractions is impossible.  And to top it off, they walk so darn slow, I tend to pass over them before they pop out from behind a building.  My only saving grace is that 9 out of 10 times they are clustered in the 2 new land areas we received with the pirate update.  Not even sure why I'm trying to get them anyways.  Three chests that probably are going to give me more benches and lamp posts really aren't worth the frustration.  But, it's part of the game, so I put on a happy face and give it a try.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I was given a deer head topiary today
> Is it too much to ask for one attraction? Lol


Yes, evidently it is.  Took me 2 years to get Splash Mountain, no joke.  So yes my friend,  it is too much to ask.


----------



## mikegood2

Currently tied for 3rd in ”Her Head IS Too Big!”, but it not worth trying for top 5. Currently up 20 over 50th and my final collection before bed is in 1/2 half hour, so. I’m gonna be happy with the top 50 finish. 

Now if I somehow don’t finish top 50, than something in these mini events is really broken.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Currently tied for 3rd in ”Her Head IS Too Big!”, but it not worth trying for top 5. Currently up 20 over 50th and my final collection before bed is in 1/2 half hour, so. I’m gonna be happy with the top 50 finish.
> 
> Now if I somehow don’t finish top 50, than something in these mini events is really broken.


Good luck.  Hope you enjoy your LM themed lamp posts and benches.

I'm actually in first on my board right now.  I started it this afternoon and am playing against people who don't play very often I think.  Sure hope I get something better than 3 benches/lamp posts.


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> Yes, evidently it is.  Took me 2 years to get Splash Mountain, no joke.  So yes my friend,  it is too much to ask.


Oh brother. Patience is a virtue alright. I’m opening 3-hour chests in the mean time.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Makes sense, but won't that leave us with a very small window to collect for Ariel's costume after we welcome her?  If Ursula's or Ariel's drops are as bad as Triton's ears were for me, it might be close.


Following their schedule of activities,  the costume is the very last thing they list.  Once we get the prompt to begin working on Ursula, we will have 11 days.  Hopefully we can work on Ursula and Ariel at the same time, although one of her tasks might prompt the last item.  Plus, I suppose "close" is fine, right? We don't need to complete all of this with six days to spare (which is why I'll never understand these dopes who gem their way through tasks just to speed through to the time wall). As long as we get it all done over the next 14 days, we're good.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Currently tied for 3rd in ”Her Head IS Too Big!”, but it not worth trying for top 5. Currently up 20 over 50th and my final collection before bed is in 1/2 half hour, so. I’m gonna be happy with the top 50 finish.


Being tied for 3rd DOES put you in the top 5...


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 36k in EC.  Still will need to pay for Ariel, Ursula and Ursula's attraction.  I must be collecting slow.  How is everyone else doing?



I only have 25k EC and my scrumpy doll numbers are going backwards. Gameloft said they're looking into the mini game issue; with 3 hours left clearly not in time for the event. Meanwhile LM characters levels are King Triton at 3, Flounder at 4, Scuttle at 4, Sebastian at 5, Prince Eric at 5. If I collect the 3 ears for King Triton I may level him up. I only have 38 clams right now so I'd like to be at 60 before Ursula arrives.


----------



## sapphirenian

How much EC do you think is needed for Ursula and her lair? I currently only have 26k EC.


----------



## PrincessP

KPach525 said:


> So tomorrow we will be at Typhoon Lagoon then to Toy Story Land (first time) Monday morning followed by Food and Wine lunch through dinner. Pretty excited, we’ve been holding on to this last park ticket since February specifically for Food & Wine fest.
> 
> I still need 4 more Triton ear hats, but should be able to check in a couple times tomorrow. Hoping I can get to build Atlantica while there at least.



How was TL?  My family loves that water park. Hope you enjoyed the new rides and thematic elements of Toy Story Land. I really enjoyed Slinky Dog Dash!

I am sure F&W at Epcot was wonderful!  Hopefully worth saving that ticket.


----------



## Quellman

sapphirenian said:


> How much EC do you think is needed for Ursula and her lair? I currently only have 26k EC.


I would bet that should be enough, assuming that you have the other characters leveled enough for her token tasks.  Don't forget you'll be earning more in the few days before she is available.


----------



## klo1335

How long does it take for me to start the battle with Zurg?  Right now I am at level 26, close to 27.  I just go Roz and am waiting for Pete.  When does the Zurg battle start and what do I need to do to "move it along?"  My characters are in the 6-7 level but nothing has changed for the past week.  I played this game in 2015 when it first came out and things moved much quicker.  Things are getting boring.  Also, how the heck do you get something good out of a Platinum or Gold chest   All I get are stupid things like benches or topiaries 

Edit - how do you guys get so far ahead so quickly?  I must be doing something wrong


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Being tied for 3rd DOES put you in the top 5...



 I was aware that being 3rd, at the time of the post, put me in the top 5. My thinking was that someone would get an extra set of collections done when I was sleeping and pass me. It turned out that I was wrong, ended up 3rd and have an extra lamppost to show for it. Really wish they would open up a new plot of land, so I could dedicate it to that glorious lamppost.


----------



## hopemax

klo1335 said:


> How long does it take for me to start the battle with Zurg?  Right now I am at level 26, close to 27.  I just go Roz and am waiting for Pete.  When does the Zurg battle start and what do I need to do to "move it along?"  My characters are in the 6-7 level but nothing has changed for the past week.  I played this game in 2015 when it first came out and things moved much quicker.  Things are getting boring.  Also, how the heck do you get something good out of a Platinum or Gold chest   All I get are stupid things like benches or topiaries
> 
> Edit - how do you guys get so far ahead so quickly?  I must be doing something wrong



Everyone got stuck here, because you need to have Welcomed Celia, Roz, and Pete which is a lot of tokens to collect.  You also need to have all the land opened to the portal.  Just keep working the quests at the top of the list, and you'll move on eventually.  But concentrate on Pete, because you won't get anywhere without him.


----------



## Haley R

klo1335 said:


> How long does it take for me to start the battle with Zurg?  Right now I am at level 26, close to 27.  I just go Roz and am waiting for Pete.  When does the Zurg battle start and what do I need to do to "move it along?"  My characters are in the 6-7 level but nothing has changed for the past week.  I played this game in 2015 when it first came out and things moved much quicker.  Things are getting boring.  Also, how the heck do you get something good out of a Platinum or Gold chest   All I get are stupid things like benches or topiaries
> 
> Edit - how do you guys get so far ahead so quickly?  I must be doing something wrong


You aren’t doing anything wrong. I move at a VERY slow pace in this game because I don’t use any real money but I still enjoy playing. I just get frustrated when the drops are so bad.


----------



## Haley R

Guys I finally got triton! Lol


----------



## klo1335

hopemax said:


> Everyone got stuck here, because you need to have Welcomed Celia, Roz, and Pete which is a lot of tokens to collect. You also need to have all the land opened to the portal. Just keep working the quests at the top of the list, and you'll move on eventually. But concentrate on Pete, because you won't get anywhere without him.



Yes, Pete is the last one I need.  His drops are super slow.  My daughter plays but gets mad at me when I get ahead cause I can play at work but she can't at school  I won't spend any real money either and she gets mad when I won't buy her stuff


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Guys I finally got triton! Lol



Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## LindseyJo22

Haley R said:


> Guys I finally got triton! Lol



Seriously, I still need 6 more stupid hats. My drop rate has been horrific for this one. And I dont really want to buy the flounder bundle, but it is really hard without enough gems to get him, especially when I send Sebastian and Sully out repeatedly and they both come back with nothing :/


----------



## sapphirenian

Quellman said:


> I would bet that should be enough, assuming that you have the other characters leveled enough for her token tasks.  Don't forget you'll be earning more in the few days before she is available.


Is this good enough for their levels?
Sebastian - 5
Scuttle - 5
Eric - 3
Triton - 4
Flounder - 4


----------



## klo1335

Do you guys spend real money in order to get Eric, Triton, and Flounder?


----------



## hopemax

klo1335 said:


> Do you guys spend real money in order to get Eric, Triton, and Flounder?



Some people's preferred way is to buy the bundles.  I think they consider it their splurge, instead of fancy coffee / movies / alcohol, etc.  Or there are ways to earn gift cards that you can use at the iTunes store, or windows store, etc.  I saw a post on Reddit that someone added up their purchases for the year and it was like $180.  Does anyone really think this game is worth $180?  But the $ here, $ there adds up.

Most of us just use gems we have saved.  Since you are so early in the game, your first event or two are going to be HARD to complete.  The bundle would help, but it still may be hard to finish everything because of a lack of other characters collecting EC / tokens.  Here's the thing though, you have to save ALL your gems in between events to gather enough by the time the next event starts, and then it may not even be enough.  Buy Pluto, buy a 2nd chest spot, buy parade slots and floats, but otherwise you have to save all the gems. So no other premium characters, no chests, no finishing tasks early.  Nothing.  A lot of people see the characters in legendary chests and decide to gamble their 60 gems, but then you may find yourself short the next event.

I think most of us have also spent for a bundle here or there.  The $6.99 for the 2nd premium character + building isn't horrible, as long as you only do it once or twice.  I just try to remember the total cost I've spent on the game, and what I would pay for the game if I had to buy it like a console game or something.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I was aware that being 3rd, at the time of the post, put me in the top 5. My thinking was that someone would get an extra set of collections done when I was sleeping and pass me. It turned out that I was wrong, ended up 3rd and have an extra lamppost to show for it. Really wish they would open up a new plot of land, so I could dedicate it to that glorious lamppost.


That's small potatoes thinking right there, sir.  You need a new plot of land to dedicate to a whole *army* of lampposts.


----------



## klo1335

hopemax said:


> Here's the thing though, you have to save ALL your gems in between events to gather enough by the time the next event starts, and then it may not even be enough. Buy Pluto, buy a 2nd chest spot, buy parade slots and floats, but otherwise you have to save all the gems



Good advice.  Thanks


----------



## Somnam

sapphirenian said:


> Is this good enough for their levels?
> Sebastian - 5
> Scuttle - 5
> Eric - 3
> Triton - 4
> Flounder - 4



Based on Big Hero 6 character levels required to help collect Baymax tokens
Hiro needed to be 5
Honey Lemon needed 6
Gogo needed 5
Wasabi needed 5
Fred needed 3 or 4 can’t quite remember that one
Yokai needed 3

If they keep similar patterns, Scuttle will need to be 6, Eric 5, Triton 5, Ursula 3. But who knows they may switch it up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well, I am mildly surprised...I did win an Eric statue from my chests.  But I did add 1 more lamp post and 2 more benches to my collection.   Woo hoo...I guess...


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> That's small potatoes thinking right there, sir.  You need a new plot of land to dedicate to a whole *army* of lampposts.


I see your army of lamp posts with my army of benches!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Some people's preferred way is to buy the bundles.  I think they consider it their splurge, instead of fancy coffee / movies / alcohol, etc.  Or there are ways to earn gift cards that you can use at the iTunes store, or windows store, etc.  I saw a post on Reddit that someone added up their purchases for the year and it was like $180.  Does anyone really think this game is worth $180?  But the $ here, $ there adds up.
> 
> Most of us just use gems we have saved.  Since you are so early in the game, your first event or two are going to be HARD to complete.  The bundle would help, but it still may be hard to finish everything because of a lack of other characters collecting EC / tokens.  Here's the thing though, you have to save ALL your gems in between events to gather enough by the time the next event starts, and then it may not even be enough.  Buy Pluto, buy a 2nd chest spot, buy parade slots and floats, but otherwise you have to save all the gems. So no other premium characters, no chests, no finishing tasks early.  Nothing.  A lot of people see the characters in legendary chests and decide to gamble their 60 gems, but then you may find yourself short the next event.
> 
> I think most of us have also spent for a bundle here or there.  The $6.99 for the 2nd premium character + building isn't horrible, as long as you only do it once or twice.  I just try to remember the total cost I've spent on the game, and what I would pay for the game if I had to buy it like a console game or something.


I've found that if I don't spend any gems during non-event periods, I usually have enough saved up for the next update so I usually don't have to sacrifice my Vanilla Bean Frappuccino.   Although, I have all of my parade slots open and it seems like I get about 10 gems a day from that.


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> I've found that if I don't spend any gems during non-event periods, I usually have enough saved up for the next update so I usually don't have to sacrifice my Vanilla Bean Frappuccino.   Although, I have all of my parade slots open and it seems like I get about 10 gems a day from that.



I am currently on Day 3 on my Windows game with no gems from parades.  And in that game I'm still 97 gems short of buying Under the Sea.  It comes down to how often you play.  Windows, when I'm on vacation, I am only checking in sometimes only twice a day, and some vacations I can't play at all for several days.  So I'm running fewer parades, upgrading fewer characters, can't get my daily 2 gems from ads.  So that's why I say, "even saving all your gems, it may not be enough."  Super dedicated phone players, can probably always collect enough.


----------



## Haley R

LindseyJo22 said:


> Seriously, I still need 6 more stupid hats. My drop rate has been horrific for this one. And I dont really want to buy the flounder bundle, but it is really hard without enough gems to get him, especially when I send Sebastian and Sully out repeatedly and they both come back with nothing :/


I didn't use any money just kept trying over and over. Just keep trying you'll get it!


----------



## Haley R

klo1335 said:


> Do you guys spend real money in order to get Eric, Triton, and Flounder?


I finally got Triton today (without spending any money). I don't have Eric or Flounder, though. I'm behind most people on here so I just try my best in the events and see what I can end up with.


----------



## CallieMar

Just hit the time wall and waiting for Ursula to unlock. Collecting for Triton definitely felt a lot slower and I suspect it will be the same for Ursula and Ariel. Just remember we have over 13 days left in the event, no need to panic yet. 

Sebastian - 5 ready for 6
Scuttle - 5 ready for 6
Eric - 4 ready for 5 
Triton - 4, need 2 more hats to be ready for 5
Flounder - 4 ready for 5

37k EC and 140 clams

I think I’ll keep everyone their current level. I just started welcoming Tia Dalma and once she is done I don’t think I’ll have enough time to level up Triton and collect all his tokens before Ursula unlocks.


----------



## KimRonRufus

hopemax said:


> I am currently on Day 3 on my Windows game with no gems from parades.  And in that game I'm still 97 gems short of buying Under the Sea.  It comes down to how often you play.  Windows, when I'm on vacation, I am only checking in sometimes only twice a day, and some vacations I can't play at all for several days.  So I'm running fewer parades, upgrading fewer characters, can't get my daily 2 gems from ads.  So that's why I say, "even saving all your gems, it may not be enough."  Super dedicated phone players, can probably always collect enough.


Well, about a month ago I threw down almost a hundred gems to open the 5th parade slot, as everyone swore up and down it was worth it. My luck has NOT improved. I'm a dedicated phone player. My happiness is always ecstatic, and I run the parade at least twice a day.  Players boasting they get 10 gems a day? Ha. I'm lucky if I get 10 gems a WEEK.


----------



## Acer

Very odd event for me  I did not get Eric, the parade float, under the sea or Flounder and I am now waiting for 2 plus days for Ursula  

Add in the fact that I had all the forks and pipes before Triton was released and Im not sure which character to use my gems on  I have 400 and I am debating between Flounder and under the sea  Dont care about Eric but I guess I could get him AND under the sea


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Well, I am mildly surprised...I did win an Eric statue from my chests.  But I did add 1 more lamp post and 2 more benches to my collection.   Woo hoo...I guess...


Same here.  Of course, now I have three Eric statues.  Which is half the number of sea benches.  If only fish had butts...


----------



## PrincessP

KimRonRufus said:


> Well, about a month ago I threw down almost a hundred gems to open the 5th parade slot, as everyone swore up and down it was worth it. My luck has NOT improved. I'm a dedicated phone player. My happiness is always ecstatic, and I run the parade at least twice a day.  Players boasting they get 10 gems a day? Ha. I'm lucky if I get 10 gems a WEEK.



I have the same luck as you. I only have 3 parade spots open. I seem to rarely receive gems, but since so many say they get so many gems from their parades, I decided to track my parade gem drop rate.

I have received 9 parade gem drops in the last 4.5 weeks....so like you said, roughly 2 drops (10 gems total) per week. Only once over the last month did I receive a double gem drop.....meaning two out of my three parade floats dropped gems at the same time. So that was the only parade in the last month where I benefitted by running more than one float.

I also keep my happiness at ecstatic, run my parade 2-3 times per day, etc. 

So I am freezing at three open parade spots and not spending my gems to open more. Three floats seems to be more than enough with my luck in gem drops.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> I am currently on Day 3 on my Windows game with no gems from parades.  And in that game I'm still 97 gems short of buying Under the Sea.  It comes down to how often you play.  Windows, when I'm on vacation, I am only checking in sometimes only twice a day, and some vacations I can't play at all for several days.  So I'm running fewer parades, upgrading fewer characters, can't get my daily 2 gems from ads.  So that's why I say, "even saving all your gems, it may not be enough."  Super dedicated phone players, can probably always collect enough.


I hope you get enough gems for Under the Sea.  It's pretty cute.  I never have very much luck with the gems from watching ads.  Seems like they always crash on me.  But maybe that's ok...I really don't want to watch the Dragon game teaser again!!


----------



## sapphirenian

Somnam said:


> Based on Big Hero 6 character levels required to help collect Baymax tokens
> Hiro needed to be 5
> Honey Lemon needed 6
> Gogo needed 5
> Wasabi needed 5
> Fred needed 3 or 4 can’t quite remember that one
> Yokai needed 3
> 
> If they keep similar patterns, Scuttle will need to be 6, Eric 5, Triton 5, Ursula 3. But who knows they may switch it up.


So just to be on the safe side, I need to level up Eric to 4 or 5. I need to catch up with my clams. I only have 90. *panic mode


----------



## sapphirenian

PrincessP said:


> I have the same luck as you. I only have 3 parade spots open. I seem to rarely receive gems, but since so many say they get so many gems from their parades, I decided to track my parade gem drop rate.
> 
> I have received 9 parade gem drops in the last 4.5 weeks....so like you said, roughly 2 drops (10 gems total) per week. Only once over the last month did I receive a double gem drop.....meaning two out of my three parade floats dropped gems at the same time. So that was the only parade in the last month where I benefitted by running more than one float.
> 
> I also keep my happiness at ecstatic, run my parade 2-3 times per day, etc.
> 
> So I am freezing at three open parade spots and not spending my gems to open more. Three floats seems to be more than enough with my luck in gem drops.


I just opened up my third slot of parade during this event. I had one gem drop yesterday. Seems like that will be the last drop I will encounter for the next few days/weeks. I’m even unlucky because I couldn’t even get a clam out of my TLM float (which is supposed to be uncommon lol).


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> I hope you get enough gems for Under the Sea.  It's pretty cute.  I never have very much luck with the gems from watching ads.  Seems like they always crash on me.  But maybe that's ok...I really don't want to watch the Dragon game teaser again!!


Are you watching using your data? Have you tried playing the videos while on wi-fi? 

Have also experienced the vids crashing but mostly it’s because I’m on an area where signal is not that good but once I get connected to wi-fi, it plays.


----------



## Haley R

sapphirenian said:


> I just opened up my third slot of parade during this event. I had one gem drop yesterday. Seems like that will be the last drop I will encounter for the next few days/weeks. I’m even unlucky because I couldn’t even get a clam out of my TLM float (which is supposed to be uncommon lol).


I recently just opened my third parade slot, too. I get a gem drop maybe once or twice a week. Probably closer to once a week, though.


----------



## CallieMar

Parades: for me, when I only had 2-3 slots open, gems hardly dropped. It’s when I opened up the 4th-5th slot that it really started to make a difference. Yes, it costs gems. I save all my gems for events usually, and if I think I have a big enough surplus before the next event,  I’ll buy another slot. I opened the 6th slot a few weeks ago and it took me about 6 months to save up for it. And I had a lot of drops as soon as I did that too. Not sure when I’ll ever open the last slot, but I probably will some day. During events gems don’t drop that much, but regular times I’ll usually get a drop every day or every other day.

When I see gems drop during a parade I’ll change up the order on the next parade (usually the same floats just move them around). I know this probably has no affect on the game at all, but I have had runs where I get gems on every single parade 2-3 days in a row when I do this lol


----------



## Haley R

CallieMar said:


> Parades: for me, when I only had 2-3 slots open, gems hardly dropped. It’s when I opened up the 4th-5th slot that it really started to make a difference. Yes, it costs gems. I save all my gems for events usually, and if I think I have a big enough surplus before the next event,  I’ll buy another slot. I opened the 6th slot a few weeks ago and it took me about 6 months to save up for it. And I had a lot of drops as soon as I did that too. Not sure when I’ll ever open the last slot, but I probably will some day. During events gems don’t drop that much, but regular times I’ll usually get a drop every day or every other day.
> 
> When I see gems drop during a parade I’ll change up the order on the next parade (usually the same floats just move them around). I know this probably has no affect on the game at all, but I have had runs where I get gems on every single parade 2-3 days in a row when I do this lol


I'm saving up for my fourth slot right now. My 10-day daily reward is 40 gems and I'm almost there so I'll have enough to unlock the fourth parade slot soon.


----------



## squirrel

I only have 3 slots for the parade open.  I used up my gems to get Under the Sea (or whichever LM one it was that cost gems).  I will try and save up but I would like to buy the LM float before opening up another spot.

Trying to get enough clams to level Sebastian to 5.  I was on vacation so I got behind a bit since I didn't have internet to download when it came out.


----------



## Haley R

Am I the only one annoyed with Nani running around like a lunatic? That's the only action I have for her and she is hard to tap on since she runs around like her head got cut off.


----------



## klo1335

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one annoyed with Nani running around like a lunatic? That's the only action I have for her and she is hard to tap on since she runs around like her head got cut off.



I feel bad that she is running around looking for Lilo and I know she will never find her


----------



## squirrel

Can finally upgrade Sebastian to level 5, then send him to do task.


----------



## sapphirenian

CallieMar said:


> Parades: for me, when I only had 2-3 slots open, gems hardly dropped. It’s when I opened up the 4th-5th slot that it really started to make a difference. Yes, it costs gems. I save all my gems for events usually, and if I think I have a big enough surplus before the next event,  I’ll buy another slot. I opened the 6th slot a few weeks ago and it took me about 6 months to save up for it. And I had a lot of drops as soon as I did that too. Not sure when I’ll ever open the last slot, but I probably will some day. During events gems don’t drop that much, but regular times I’ll usually get a drop every day or every other day.
> 
> When I see gems drop during a parade I’ll change up the order on the next parade (usually the same floats just move them around). I know this probably has no affect on the game at all, but I have had runs where I get gems on every single parade 2-3 days in a row when I do this lol


LOL will try to use your technique on switching the floats’ positions. Wouldn’t hurt.  Got a gem drop again from the parade today, btw.


----------



## KPach525

PrincessP said:


> How was TL?  My family loves that water park. Hope you enjoyed the new rides and thematic elements of Toy Story Land. I really enjoyed Slinky Dog Dash!
> 
> I am sure F&W at Epcot was wonderful!  Hopefully worth saving that ticket.


It was great!! Typhoon is our favorite mainly for the theme. We typically just float around until we get hungry. As for TSL, my husband loves watching YouTube “spoilers”, specifically Tim Tracker (who I LOVE, and we ran into when entering TSL), so I knew what to expect. But I did tear up walking in and finally seeing it in person.


----------



## Windwaker4444

sapphirenian said:


> Are you watching using your data? Have you tried playing the videos while on wi-fi?
> 
> Have also experienced the vids crashing but mostly it’s because I’m on an area where signal is not that good but once I get connected to wi-fi, it plays.


It's probably my signal.  The videos will play maybe halfway, then freeze, and then I get the message saying Kingdoms has closed.  It happened almost everytime, so I quit trying to play them.  But thx for helping anyways!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone know what the prizes are for the gold tapper?  Still hoping to get the Trident concession.


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> It was great!! Typhoon is our favorite mainly for the theme. We typically just float around until we get hungry. As for TSL, my husband loves watching YouTube “spoilers”, specifically Tim Tracker (who I LOVE, and we ran into when entering TSL), so I knew what to expect. But I did tear up walking in and finally seeing it in person.


You saw Tim tracker?! That’s so awesome


----------



## PrincessP

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone know what the prizes are for the gold tapper?  Still hoping to get the Trident concession.



No concession prize

1-10: Triton trophy, 3500 EC, 20 gems

11-50: Triton trophy, 2500 EC

51-500: 1500 EC

501-1000: 1000 EC

1001-2000: 500 EC

2001+: 200 EC


----------



## PrincessP

KPach525 said:


> It was great!! Typhoon is our favorite mainly for the theme. We typically just float around until we get hungry. As for TSL, my husband loves watching YouTube “spoilers”, specifically Tim Tracker (who I LOVE, and we ran into when entering TSL), so I knew what to expect. But I did tear up walking in and finally seeing it in person.



I just recently discovered Tim Tracker myself. I love watching his videos. That was a bonus surprise. Glad you had such a great few days.


----------



## CallieMar

PrincessP said:


> No concession prize
> 
> 1-10: Triton trophy, 3500 EC, 20 gems
> 
> 11-50: Triton trophy, 2500 EC
> 
> 51-500: 1500 EC
> 
> 501-1000: 1000 EC
> 
> 1001-2000: 500 EC
> 
> 2001+: 200 EC



Thanks! I already have a trophy but want to place well for the EC. For some reason even though I’m connected to WiFi at work DMK always thinks I’m offline. It’s the only app that does this. So it usually means i end up in a decent leaderboard if I start a mini event at work.


----------



## hopemax

sapphirenian said:


> How much EC do you think is needed for Ursula and her lair? I currently only have 26k EC.



Based on BH6 requirements...

Ursula: 10,000
Attraction: 15,000
Ariel: 15,000
Ariel Costume: 5000


----------



## Quellman

CallieMar said:


> Thanks! I already have a trophy but want to place well for the EC. For some reason even though I’m connected to WiFi at work DMK always thinks I’m offline. It’s the only app that does this. So it usually means i end up in a decent leaderboard if I start a mini event at work.


They might have sometype of blocker that tries to filter out games or something. Just a thought, not that it matters.


----------



## CallieMar

Quellman said:


> They might have sometype of blocker that tries to filter out games or something. Just a thought, not that it matters.



I wondered about that, but Disney Emoji Blitz requires you to be online to play their events and I don’t run into this issue the couple of times I’ve played it at work.  I can also watch all the video ads for DEB at work but not DMK.  Maybe the network doesn’t recognize DEB ad a game. Not a big deal but it’s odd.


----------



## KPach525

Haley R said:


> You saw Tim tracker?! That’s so awesome


We did! Jen was with him too! There was a “special ticketed event” at HS that morning and they were just walking out the front! Lots of regrets not stopping to chat, but we were rushing to get in line for Slinky Dog Dash, so settled for a passing “Hi Tim Tracker” and of course he peeked up and said hi back!


----------



## Haley R

I can’t level triton to level 2. Sully has tried 3 times with no success for an ear hat. Hopefully I get one soon so he can do his next quest.


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> We did! Jen was with him too! There was a “special ticketed event” at HS that morning and they were just walking out the front! Lots of regrets not stopping to chat, but we were rushing to get in line for Slinky Dog Dash, so settled for a passing “Hi Tim Tracker” and of course he peeked up and said hi back!


That is so awesome! I hope we get to see him sometime in October when we go for a week. I would’ve asked to do the closing line for his video lol


----------



## AJGolden1013

I have been away for a while!  Life has gotten a bit chaotic, but I have found a few moments now to check in and share my progress, and share news that made me smile.

News:  I was shopping with my mom in the mall and over the speakers I hear this very familiar, strong, powerful voice, and I got excited.  The voice was Idina Menzel and the song was Queen of Swords.  I have loved Idina since before Frozen and if any of you get the chance to see her in concert, do it!  She's phenomenal!

Status:

Event Characters:
32,996 EC
Sebastian - collecting for 6
Scuttle - ready for 6
Eric - ready for 5
King Triton - ready for 4 (I should probably level him up quickly)
Flounder - ready for 5
Ariel - all Dinglehoppers and Snafblatts
Ursula - I STILL haven't hit the time wall, so I'm maybe a bit behind?  Currently I have Sebastian and Scuttle conferring in the Grotto

Other Characters:
9,326,419 Magic
Michael Darling - collecting for 7
John Darling - ready for 8
Elizabeth Swann - ready for 10
Will Turner - ready for 10
Captain Barbossa - ready for 7
Tia Dalma - ready for 5
Davy Jones - ready for 8
Bambi - ready for 10
Christopher Robin - ready for 7
Hiro - ready for 9
Baymax - collecting for 9
Yokai - ready for 9
Go Go - ready for 9
Honey Lemon - ready for 10
Fred - ready for 9
Wasabi - ready for 8

Everyone else is maxed out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Based on BH6 requirements...
> 
> Ursula: 10,000
> Attraction: 15,000
> Ariel: 15,000
> Ariel Costume: 5000


That's about all I've got saved up.  Guess I'll really have to kick my ec collecting into gear if I hope to get a decent amount from the gem conversion.  Thx for the info!! Helps to have a number goal.  Maybe we'll get lucky and the interns knocked a couple thousand off.  Keeping my fingers crossed. ..


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have been away for a while!  Life has gotten a bit chaotic, but I have found a few moments now to check in and share my progress, and share news that made me smile.
> 
> News:  I was shopping with my mom in the mall and over the speakers I hear this very familiar, strong, powerful voice, and I got excited.  The voice was Idina Menzel and the song was Queen of Swords.  I have loved Idina since before Frozen and if any of you get the chance to see her in concert, do it!  She's phenomenal!
> 
> Status:
> 
> Event Characters:
> 32,996 EC
> Sebastian - collecting for 6
> Scuttle - ready for 6
> Eric - ready for 5
> King Triton - ready for 4 (I should probably level him up quickly)
> Flounder - ready for 5
> Ariel - all Dinglehoppers and Snafblatts
> Ursula - I STILL haven't hit the time wall, so I'm maybe a bit behind?  Currently I have Sebastian and Scuttle conferring in the Grotto
> 
> Other Characters:
> 9,326,419 Magic
> Michael Darling - collecting for 7
> John Darling - ready for 8
> Elizabeth Swann - ready for 10
> Will Turner - ready for 10
> Captain Barbossa - ready for 7
> Tia Dalma - ready for 5
> Davy Jones - ready for 8
> Bambi - ready for 10
> Christopher Robin - ready for 7
> Hiro - ready for 9
> Baymax - collecting for 9
> Yokai - ready for 9
> Go Go - ready for 9
> Honey Lemon - ready for 10
> Fred - ready for 9
> Wasabi - ready for 8
> 
> Everyone else is maxed out.


Hi.  Was wondering where you wandered off to.  Was starting to get list withdrawals!!


----------



## chelynnah

esilanna said:


> Does anyone else find it incredibly annoying when you get happiness requests for attractions (the ones with the kids on the rollercoaster), and they want to go on things you don't own? I've been finding that this is a new thing and it's driving me nuts. I have like 8 kids running around with wish bubbles for things I don't have. I keep clicking on them and it brings up the shop screen. Blah


You shouldn’t be getting requests for things you don’t have.  Is it possible it’s something you have in storage?


----------



## mikegood2

chelynnah said:


> You shouldn’t be getting requests for things you don’t have.  Is it possible it’s something you have in storage?



If there was only some way the game could give players more rooms to place building and some people didn’t need to place them on storage.


----------



## sapphirenian

CallieMar said:


> Thanks! I already have a trophy but want to place well for the EC. For some reason even though I’m connected to WiFi at work DMK always thinks I’m offline. It’s the only app that does this. So it usually means i end up in a decent leaderboard if I start a mini event at work.


Turning on airplane mode for this event. Hopefully I get to be placed at least on top 10. I need those gems!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay gang, when am I supposed to hit this wall for Ursula?  Every time I think I'm close, there's another task.  What's the one that makes me know for sure, I'm "done" until it's time for Ursula to show up?


----------



## Aces86

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay gang, when am I supposed to hit this wall for Ursula?  Every time I think I'm close, there's another task.  What's the one that makes me know for sure, I'm "done" until it's time for Ursula to show up?



I was wondering that myself! I have King Triton cutting a deal in Atlantica right now


----------



## mmmears

I can't remember what the task was that prompted the Ursula message, but I think you are very close.  Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Aces86 said:


> I was wondering that myself! I have King Triton cutting a deal in Atlantica right now



That's where I am too.



mmmears said:


> I can't remember what the task was that prompted the Ursula message, but I think you are very close.  Sorry I can't be more specific.



Well that's not helpful. 

I do like that I might be close!  That's promising I do like that part!  Luckily I have tomorrow off, so I can build up clams and EC for Ursula.


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay gang, when am I supposed to hit this wall for Ursula?  Every time I think I'm close, there's another task.  What's the one that makes me know for sure, I'm "done" until it's time for Ursula to show up?



The one right before is Triton's "Moment of Truth" in which he had to be level 3. 

Looked it up on the Wiki.  Prior to that

*Sebastian + Scuttle* 4 hr What's the Scuttlebutt?
*Scuttle *2 hr Gull's Eye View
Popup asking to finish Dinglehoppers (which many of us already have complete)
*Sebastian *2 hr Face the Music
*Sebastian + Triton* 6 hr King's Council

Ah, it looks like the additional task for Moment of Truth is "Cut a Deal in Atlantica"

So you are there, just finish it up.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay gang, when am I supposed to hit this wall for Ursula?  Every time I think I'm close, there's another task.  What's the one that makes me know for sure, I'm "done" until it's time for Ursula to show up?



Wish I could help you, but they threw so many quest in there I stoped keeping track about a day before I hit the wall.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> If there was only some way the game could give players more rooms to place building and some people didn’t need to place them on storage.


Uh oh...sounds like we are entering scary territory...fasten your seatbelts guys...we are in for a bumpy ride...


----------



## sapphirenian

hopemax said:


> Based on BH6 requirements...
> 
> Ursula: 10,000
> Attraction: 15,000
> Ariel: 15,000
> Ariel Costume: 5000


Speaking of costume, we should complete it before the event ends or it will be locked again forever, right?


----------



## Aces86

AJGolden1013 said:


> That's where I am too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not helpful.
> 
> I do like that I might be close!  That's promising I do like that part!  Luckily I have tomorrow off, so I can build up clams and EC for Ursula.



Triton finished cutting a deal then I got the welcome Ursula message!


----------



## Haley R

I have Triton doing "Let's Have a Look-Sea" searching for Ursula in Atlantica. Do I still have a ways to go?


----------



## mikegood2

I’ve had a good week and have found 3 Platinum chests this week! Gonna save them up and hope they add some new items to them when Ursula and or Ariel become avalable soon. Who knows, maybe Ariel’s Mermaid Costume? oh, who am I kidding, I’ll just end up getting Coronian Sun Dials and /or Antler Topiarys 

Speaking of finding chests, since the last update, has anyone else found it harder to find chests? It seems like they’ve added a few more hidden locations and I’ve actually had to use elixir to find 2 chests this week. On a positive note, I would have never found them, because they were completely hidden behind my ToT.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve had a good week and have found 3 Platinum chests this week! Gonna save them up and hope they add some new items to them when Ursula and or Ariel become avalable soon. Who knows, maybe Ariel’s Mermaid Costume? oh, who am I kidding, I’ll just end up getting Coronian Sun Dials and /or Antler Topiarys
> 
> Speaking of finding chests, since the last update, has anyone else found it harder to find chests? It seems like they’ve added a few more hidden locations and I’ve actually had to use elixir to find 2 chests this week. On a positive note, I would have never found them, because they were completely hidden behind my ToT.


Mine are all at the front of my park or near Main Street, but I only have one section open past Tomorrowland


----------



## Quellman

Haley R said:


> Mine are all at the front of my park or near Main Street, but I only have one section open past Tomorrowland


As you progress the hiding spots for chests get more and more creative. And with each update, they seem to make them a little more obscure. LUCKILY they have not seemed to move them into the new adventure land expanded area of the board, which is huge in size.


----------



## KimRonRufus

At some point I made a fatal mistake in the trophy tapper challenge. I wanted to wait this time, so for the first day I carefully danced around the trophy buildings and did not send characters out for them. Later, out of curiosity, I clicked the leaderboard page, and to my horror, I was on it. Practically last place. With one trophy. I must have accidentally hit one at some point. I'm scrambling now. I'll be lucky to get 1000 ec.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Windwaker4444 said:


> Uh oh...sounds like we are entering scary territory...fasten your seatbelts guys...we are in for a bumpy ride...



Great movie reference! 

The 1 good thing about being sick is having the additional time to catch up on the event. Hit the time wall last night. I have 11,500 EC and am missing 1 snarfblatt. Triton & Sebastian are out collecting the cages. I have to wait for Flounder and Scuttle to finish their 4 hour tasks before they can collect the net. I'm hoping that the EC prices are cheaper than BH6, but I know that's an optimistic wish.


----------



## mikegood2

KimRonRufus said:


> At some point I made a fatal mistake in the trophy tapper challenge. I wanted to wait this time, so for the first day I carefully danced around the trophy buildings and did not send characters out for them. Later, out of curiosity, I clicked the leaderboard page, and to my horror, I was on it. Practically last place. With one trophy. I must have accidentally hit one at some point. I'm scrambling now. I'll be lucky to get 1000 ec.



Yeah, I gave up on trying to delay a start a long time ago. Seems like you always accidentally click on something, no matter how hard you try not to, an hour or two into an event. If your trying to “delay” your start airport mode is your best option. Even then, it’s too easy to launch the game with airport mode on and join a leaderboard sooner than you wanted. The big advantage to it is that you will at least be starting with a lot more collected.


----------



## KimRonRufus

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I gave up on trying to delay a start a long time ago. Seems like you always accidentally click on something, no matter how hard you try not to, an hour or two into an event. If your trying to “delay” your start airport mode is your best option. Even then, it’s too easy to launch the game with airport mode on and join a leaderboard sooner than you wanted. The big advantage to it is that you will at least be starting with a lot more collected.


Yeah, I've long heard about the airport mode trick, I just never got around to trying it out, for fear of screwing that up, too, lol! I want the daily gifts, too. Maybe I'll try it after the event...


----------



## paul16451

I hit the Ursula wall last night.  What I really want to know though is...when is Emperor's New Groove showing up??  That Palace to the left of small world has been hanging there bugging me for a long time!!!


----------



## Haley R

Quellman said:


> As you progress the hiding spots for chests get more and more creative. And with each update, they seem to make them a little more obscure. LUCKILY they have not seemed to move them into the new adventure land expanded area of the board, which is huge in size.


Ah okay. I actually have a chest this morning that I can't find anywhere. I looked in all of the normal spots, but it isn't there. 

I'm wondering how far I am from the Ursula time wall. Right now I have Sebastian doing "Face the Music".


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> Ah okay. I actually have a chest this morning that I can't find anywhere. I looked in all of the normal spots, but it isn't there.
> 
> I'm wondering how far I am from the Ursula time wall. Right now I have Sebastian doing "Face the Music".



Scroll up to my post, 4 posts from the top.  Assuming you have collected all the Dinglehoppers you still have 3 tasks after you finish that one.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Scroll up to my post, 4 posts from the top.  Assuming you have collected all the Dinglehoppers you still have 3 tasks after you finish that one.


Yeah I have all of the dinglehoppers. I think Sebastian is almost done with Face the Music so hopefully I can finish the other 3 quickly.


----------



## mara512

I am struggling to welcome Triton. My drop rates on his ears are horrible.  I was at Disney World for 8 days so I am way behind. On a positive note I was at Disney


----------



## KimRonRufus

mara512 said:


> I am struggling to welcome Triton. My drop rates on his ears are horrible.  I was at Disney World for 8 days so I am way behind. On a positive note I was at Disney


Being at the REAL ACTUAL Disney World is infinitely preferable to playing with a handheld cyber one. Given the choice, I'd switch places with you! Lucky


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve had a good week and have found 3 Platinum chests this week! Gonna save them up and hope they add some new items to them when Ursula and or Ariel become avalable soon. Who knows, maybe Ariel’s Mermaid Costume? oh, who am I kidding, I’ll just end up getting Coronian Sun Dials and /or Antler Topiarys
> 
> Speaking of finding chests, since the last update, has anyone else found it harder to find chests? It seems like they’ve added a few more hidden locations and I’ve actually had to use elixir to find 2 chests this week. On a positive note, I would have never found them, because they were completely hidden behind my ToT.


Answering a little late but yes!!!  I now have chests in the farm area to the right of Toontown, all over the edges of Tomorrowland, on the green cliff areas behind Fantasyland, in the dark corner off to the far far left, one near the Alice In Wonderland cards (I like that one, it looks like they are guarding it), above the pond where Simba and Nala 'Take a Dip'...I'm sure there are more, but those just popped into my head.  I don't think I've had one at the end of Main Street or near the parade tent since the last update.  I kind of like the challenge.  Oh wait...was that a 'yes' or 'no' question?  My bad....


----------



## mikegood2

I remember the other day someone mentioning they would like to be able to level multiple characters at the same time and I just wanted to second that idea. Sorry, I don’t remember who, but I’m to lazy to look 

I currently have 9 characters ready to MAX out right now and I’ll have 2-4 more by the end of tLM event. With only 1 spot, it gonna be a pain in the a** trying to manage leveling them along with tLM characters and a few others. It’s been a long time since I’ve been in this situation and I remember that I didn’t like it then either.


----------



## mikegood2

Since we can begin collect for Ursula tomorrow morning, and hopefully Ariel soon after, I figured it was time to update my progress.

*77* *Clams* (3 more cycles before new characters)

*48K*+ EC

*Sebastian*: 5 (ready for 6)
*Scuttle* : 5 (ready for 6)
*Prince* *Eric*: 6 (ready for 7)
*King* *Triton* : 5 (ready for 6)
*Flounder* : 6 (ready for 7)

*Michael* *Darling*: 7
*John* *Darling*: 9

*Elizabeth* *Swann*: *Ready to MAX
Jack* *Sparrow*: *Ready to MAX
Will* *Turner*: *Ready to MAX*

*Captain* *Barbossa*: 9 (4 hats short of 10)
*Tia* *Dalma*: 8
*Davy* *Jones*: 8

*Christopher* *Robin*: 7

*Hiro*: *Ready to MAX
Baymax*: 9
*Yakai*: *Ready to MAX
GoGo*: *Ready to MAX
Honey* *Lemon*: *Ready to MAX
Fred*: *Ready to MAX
Wiasabi*: *Ready to MAX
*
I’m also currently in 2nd with 493 in Striking Gold and have a 180 trophy lead over 10th!


----------



## squirrel

Airplane mode doesn't work on my ipad mini anymore.  Do you think they figured out the loophole?  I had forgotten that it was still on when I got back from my trip but I'm still able to collect the daily reward and I was on the leaderboard when I checked.


----------



## Haley R

I finally hit the time wall for Ursula. Triton is only level 3 and it will take me forever to get his 5 ear hats to level him up. Will this be an issue trying to get Ursula?


----------



## mikegood2

squirrel said:


> Airplane mode doesn't work on my ipad mini anymore.  Do you think they figured out the loophole?  I had forgotten that it was still on when I got back from my trip but I'm still able to collect the daily reward and I was on the leaderboard when I checked.



Nope, it still works on iOS. Depends on what version of the iOS your working on, but check the 3 boxes around the airplane mode button after you turn them on. If any of them are blue, or your WiFi or Bluetooth button don’t have a line thru them than they’re actually on. Apparently, when you turn airport mode on, you can turn any of those 3 on and it should remember that the next time you turn it on. Seemed like a wierd feature, but it’s actually nice. I’ve got it set up so when I turn airport mode on, it keeps Bluetooth on and I can continue listening to music/podcasts.


----------



## Gothmic

squirrel said:


> Airplane mode doesn't work on my ipad mini anymore.  Do you think they figured out the loophole?  I had forgotten that it was still on when I got back from my trip but I'm still able to collect the daily reward and I was on the leaderboard when I checked.


As someone else mentioned below your comment. You can re-enable wifi after enabling airplane mode (same for bluetooth)  so maybe thats what happened to you.


----------



## Aces86

Bambi drops are interfering with Ursula with Minnie’s task. Ugh. I leveled him up forever ago too.


----------



## Haley R

I like that one of Ursula’s tokens is just 1. I’m hoping the drops on her ears are better than Tritons.


----------



## wnwardii

FYI, Ursula ear hats are available via silver chests.


----------



## Nessats

Aces86 said:


> Bambi drops are interfering with Ursula with Minnie’s task. Ugh. I leveled him up forever ago too.



Thumper's clover token interferes with that task as well.

It is nice that only one of Ursula's shell necklace tokens is necessary to welcome her, but it's a legendary, so it still may be a pain to get.


----------



## Hoodie

Nessats said:


> Thumper's clover token interferes with that task as well.
> 
> It is nice that only one of Ursula's shell necklace tokens is necessary to welcome her, but it's a legendary, so it still may be a pain to get.



I'm already on round two of all characters going for it so it looks like it's only 1 for a reason.


----------



## mmmears

I just got the shell necklace. I’m still 0 for 10 on the ears though. I suspect this one is going to take a long time.


----------



## hopemax

In my IOS game, I got the necklace in my morning drops and 1 ear hat.  In Windows, I got 2 ear hats, no necklace.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I lucked out with the shell necklace. I got 2 right off the bat from Eric and Flounder, and an ear hat from a silver chest. Pretty good so far.


----------



## KimRonRufus

By the way, I got an interesting 1 day only offer...They are mad as a hatter if they think I'm gonna pay 4.99, or ANYTHING, for a piece of land! Puh-LEEZE!!!


----------



## Haley R

I’m 0/1 for the shell necklace and haven’t had the chance for an ear hat yet. I have like another hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KimRonRufus said:


> By the way, I got an interesting 1 day only offer...They are mad as a hatter if they think I'm gonna pay 4.99, or ANYTHING, for a piece of land! Puh-LEEZE!!!


What piece of land did they offer you?  Just curious.  This is the first time I've heard that offer.


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> What piece of land did they offer you?  Just curious.  This is the first time I've heard that offer.



The offer just said next to the Pumpkin Patch or something like that.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> The offer just said next to the Pumpkin Patch or something like that.


Thx.  I'm kinda surprised it's taken the interns this long to start selling off land since it is in so much demand.  Hmmmm...
Although if they sold off the dark piece between the two open pieces in Adventureland they opened on the pirate update, I'd wager we'd hear @mikegood2  yell "woohoo" no matter where we live.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Got the necklace!  I was concerned about that once I saw we only needed one.  That would have been a cruel trick indeed to make it virtually impossible to collect 1 item.  Glad it was a worry for nothing.  

Good luck on collecting today everyone!!!


----------



## Haley R

I’ve been 0/2 for the necklace and only have 2/10 hats. I had a chance for the necklace from my parade but no dice so technically I’m 0/3 for the necklace.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Windwaker4444 said:


> What piece of land did they offer you?  Just curious.  This is the first time I've heard that offer.


For me, its a piece of land called Sci-fi Square. It's a simple piece of Tomorrowland, available through regular gameplay for 75,000 magic, so I'm sure most if you have it already. I have enough, actually, I was just waiting til after the event. Maybe they're just offering us all different plots they know we don't have yet, hoping to squeeze an extra buck out of this. They do also throw in 40 gems, but, still not worth it.


----------



## tasmith1993

I had clinicals again today so I haven’t gotten to play much at all so far. I must’ve sent my characters out on good tasks though before Ursula released.
I am already 1/1 necklace and 5/10 hats after my first collection


----------



## mara512

Finally welcomed Triton and sent him on his first task. I don’t think I will ever catch up.


----------



## Haley R

I still only have 2 ear hats and 0 necklaces.


----------



## Hoodie

4 cycles of the 60 minute tasks and finally got the necklace on the 3rd round of the joint Sebastian/Scuttle task.

Still only have 2 ears though.


----------



## Chrisvee

I have the necklace (got lucky on the 2nd drop) but need all 10 Ursula earhats. 32k EC


----------



## Arundal

Chrisvee said:


> I have the necklace (got lucky on the 2nd drop) but need all 10 Ursula earhats. 32k EC



I have been really lucky and have the necklace and 5 hats. Making up for how hard Triton was on hats.  45K in EC.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hoodie said:


> 4 cycles of the 60 minute tasks and finally got the necklace on the 3rd round of the joint Sebastian/Scuttle task.
> 
> Still only have 2 ears though.


Sebastian/Scuttle is who dropped my necklace too.  They must be lucky.


----------



## squirrel

I have only one Ursula Ear hats and the necklace.  I have been sending them out but they are coming back without any.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Got the necklace!  I was concerned about that once I saw we only needed one.  That would have been a cruel trick indeed to make it virtually impossible to collect 1 item.  Glad it was a worry for nothing.
> 
> Good luck on collecting today everyone!!!



Me too!  When I saw it was only 1 and then 10 of the ea hats that it would be really hard for the necklace - but got it pretty early.  Only a couple of the hats so far


----------



## mmmears

So a whole day has gone by, and I have the one necklace I got this morning... and 2 ear hats.  I am not having any luck with those at all.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> So a whole day has gone by, and I have the one necklace I got this morning... and 2 ear hats.  I am not having any luck with those at all.


I still have 0 necklaces and 2 ear hats after an entire day. I’ve been sending scuttle and Sebastian constantly for that necklace and no luck.


----------



## sapphirenian

I have the necklace but only 1 ear hat. It’s taking forever waiting for everyone to finish 4-hour tasks. I wish they had given us even just 1 character with 1 or 2-hour task to drop a hat.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I still have 0 necklaces and 2 ear hats after an entire day. I’ve been sending scuttle and Sebastian constantly for that necklace and no luck.



Pathetic really.  And one of my hats came out of a chest.  So all my characters were out all day and I get one back.  That's 1/12 I think.  Really awful.  

I feel it's pretty hopeless, so I just started Michael Darling's 6 hour upgrade to Level 9.  No way will this interfere with Ursula.


----------



## hopemax

Ending the day in IOS at 7 hats + necklace.  So obviously, I'm pleased.  In Windows, I have 6 hats, but I still don't have the necklace and that is annoying me to no end. Also, I don't have Under the Sea yet, so that leaves me with only 2 opportunities to get the necklace. 

Big props to Lilo.  Even though her task is 6 hours, between the 2 games she is 4 for 4 in bringing back ear hats.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Ending the day in IOS at 7 hats + necklace.  So obviously, I'm pleased.  In Windows, I have 6 hats, but I still don't have the necklace and that is annoying me to no end. Also, I don't have Under the Sea yet, so that leaves me with only 2 opportunities to get the necklace.
> 
> Big props to Lilo.  Even though her task is 6 hours, between the 2 games she is 4 for 4 in bringing back ear hats.



Wow! Nice haul.  Lilo's done nothing for me.  It was the combo with Sebastian that found me the ONE hat I got today (the other was in a chest).  I'm on the short end of the RNG this event.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Pathetic really.  And one of my hats came out of a chest.  So all my characters were out all day and I get one back.  That's 1/12 I think.  Really awful.
> 
> I feel it's pretty hopeless, so I just started Michael Darling's 6 hour upgrade to Level 9.  No way will this interfere with Ursula.


I now have 4 ear hats for Ursula. I got two from triton, one from Atlantica, and one from will. I still don’t have the necklace but I’ll keep trying. I thought the parade might work but tried twice and it didn’t give me anything.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I now have 4 ear hats for Ursula. I got two from triton, one from Atlantica, and one from will. I still don’t have the necklace but I’ll keep trying. I thought the parade might work but tried twice and it didn’t give me anything.



Congrats!  You doubled your ear hats!!!  I'm still stuck at 2.


----------



## squirrel

I'm up to 5 Ear Hats for Ursula.  Atlantica just gave me one before I head off to bed.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Congrats!  You doubled your ear hats!!!  I'm still stuck at 2.


I just can’t get that darn necklace.


----------



## sapphirenian

hopemax said:


> Ending the day in IOS at 7 hats + necklace.  So obviously, I'm pleased.  In Windows, I have 6 hats, but I still don't have the necklace and that is annoying me to no end. Also, I don't have Under the Sea yet, so that leaves me with only 2 opportunities to get the necklace.
> 
> Big props to Lilo.  Even though her task is 6 hours, between the 2 games she is 4 for 4 in bringing back ear hats.


You’re almost there! Congrats! Just got another hat from the 4-hr tasks so that makes it 2/10. I hope Lilo brings me one in two hours.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just started welcoming Ursula, nice recovery from barely being able to play last weekend.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ending the night with 1 necklace and 4 hats.  Hopefully tomorrow we will all have @JamesGarvey luck.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Just started welcoming Ursula, nice recovery from barely being able to play last weekend.


Congrats!!!!  Let us know what happens.  Can't wait to work on Ariel again.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I just can’t get that darn necklace.


Tomorrow is your day...I can feel it!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Once Ursula arrives, you build her lair, it has an 8hr build time, I believe it was 15,000 EC. She also has a 2hr side quest, which may require getting her to Lvl 2. Her 1hr task that drops shell tokens will also be available.


----------



## wnwardii

Maybe Ursula thought I was some poor unfortunate soul or something.  But her ear hat drop rates went really quick for me (as compared to some others in the past).  Welcoming her now.


----------



## PrincessP

JamesGarvey said:


> Once Ursula arrives, you build her lair, it has an 8hr build time, I believe it was 15,000 EC. She also has a 2hr side quest, which may require getting her to Lvl 2. Her 1hr task that drops shell tokens will also be available.





wnwardii said:


> Maybe Ursula thought I was some poor unfortunate soul or something.  But her ear hat drop rates went really quick for me (as compared to some others in the past).  Welcoming her now.




Congrats on getting Ursula so quickly!!

Do either of you know how big the Ursula’s Lair is?


----------



## wnwardii

PrincessP said:


> Do either of you know how big the Ursula’s Lair is?



Not sure yet.  Once I welcome Ursula and do any associated quests, I will post if someone else doesn't beat me to it.  But if I had to guess, it will be bigger than it should be and we will be cursing the interns because they made it so big and difficult to find a place to build it.


----------



## Somnam

Ursulas Lair is 11x11, so the same size as Atlantica.


----------



## Chrisvee

First 5 tries for Ursula Earhat yielded 1.


----------



## wnwardii

Scrump doll tapper event AGAIN


----------



## Chrisvee

wnwardii said:


> Scrump doll tapper event AGAIN


Grr.


----------



## hopemax

Middle of the night bathroom break was profitable and got both games to needing a single ear hat.  Got the drops I needed this morning.  So while Ursula is being Welcomed in my IOS game.  In my Windows game I still have to wait 2 hours.  I didn't think I would be able to Welcome her that fast, so yesterday morning I sent Honey Lemon to do her 24 hr level up to 10.

Successfully avoided clicking on Scrump dolls for the first clam collection after the tapper started.  I doubt I will be able to get through a 2nd set.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Tomorrow is your day...I can feel it!!!


I’m 6/10 ear hats and still no stupid necklace. I’ve tried like 10+ times now if you include my parades. And I do not like these scrump doll events...


----------



## sapphirenian

I was trying to avoid the dolls again until tomorrow morning but those stupid clams just couldn’t stay away from them. Accidentally tapped one doll so I’m sure I’ll be on a lower rank again when I wake up tomorrow.

Update on Ursula: 5/10 hats with 1 necklace. Hoping that I can unlock her by tomorrow as an exchange for starting the tapper event “earlier” than what I wanted.


----------



## sapphirenian

JamesGarvey said:


> Just started welcoming Ursula, nice recovery from barely being able to play last weekend.





wnwardii said:


> Maybe Ursula thought I was some poor unfortunate soul or something.  But her ear hat drop rates went really quick for me (as compared to some others in the past).  Welcoming her now.





hopemax said:


> Middle of the night bathroom break was profitable and got both games to needing a single ear hat.  Got the drops I needed this morning.  So while Ursula is being Welcomed in my IOS game.  In my Windows game I still have to wait 2 hours.  I didn't think I would be able to Welcome her that fast, so yesterday morning I sent Honey Lemon to do her 24 hr level up to 10.
> 
> Successfully avoided clicking on Scrump dolls for the first clam collection after the tapper started.  I doubt I will be able to get through a 2nd set.



Congrats, you guys! Share your luck with us! 

And lucky you, hopemax! I really hate those tappers.


----------



## mmmears

I have 6 of Ursula's ear hats now!  I got 4 from one round of playing - crazy.  Now I'm back to 0/4...



wnwardii said:


> Scrump doll tapper event AGAIN



Hate these.  I'm not even going to bother this time.


----------



## Haley R

I got a necklace!!!! So now I’m 1 necklace and 6/10 ear hats.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Completing Ursula’s Lair opens an 8hr quest task, Spill the Sea-beans (note to GameLoft, that is not how puns or wordplay works) with King Triton.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Once Ursula arrives, you build her lair, it has an 8hr build time, I believe it was 15,000 EC. She also has a 2hr side quest, which may require getting her to Lvl 2. Her 1hr task that drops shell tokens will also be available.



Was really hoping her first quest would start the process of getting access to Ariel’s Kelp Flowers. Oh well, decided to send Ursula on the 2 hour side quest just to get it over with. I do like the fact that her 1 hour take drops she’ll tokens though. 



wnwardii said:


> Not sure yet.  Once I welcome Ursula and do any associated quests, I will post if someone else doesn't beat me to it.  But if I had to guess, it will be bigger than it should be and we will be cursing the interns because they made it so big and difficult to find a place to build it.





Somnam said:


> Ursulas Lair is 11x11, so the same size as Atlantica.



No question it is bigger than in needs to be, but I guess it could always be worse/bigger. So glad it was “only” 11x11, because if it was 12 on either side it wouldn’t have fit in the area I cleared for it. I understand why we can’t put a building into storage if someone is in it doing a job, but I really wish we could move said building.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

JamesGarvey said:


> Completing Ursula’s Lair opens an 8hr quest task, Spill the Sea-beans (note to GameLoft, that is not how puns or wordplay works) with King Triton.



What do you mean that’s not how puns work? That’s hilarious. Have you never heard of sea beans? theyre like a cross between asparagus and seaweed and are often found in asian cuisine.


----------



## Aces86

Welcoming Ursula now. Got her necklaces right away and hat drops were really good too. Could’ve welcomed her earlier than just now probably had I paid more attention to the game lol but I got busy


----------



## Aces86

I do love Ursula’s intro!


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> Welcoming Ursula now. Got her necklaces right away and hat drops were really good too. Could’ve welcomed her earlier than just now probably had I paid more attention to the game lol but I got busy



Yeah, just sit there and rub it in...  I'm still 3 hats short and I've been paying attention.  



Haley R said:


> I got a necklace!!!! So now I’m 1 necklace and 6/10 ear hats.



YAY!!!!  I'm so happy for you.  I know you've been searching for that necklace for days.


----------



## m3owbox

I still need 5 Ursula hats!!! Worried ill never be bale to welcome Ariel!


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yeah, just sit there and rub it in...  I'm still 3 hats short and I've been paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!  I'm so happy for you.  I know you've been searching for that necklace for days.


2 more Ursula hats


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> Yeah, just sit there and rub it in...  I'm still 3 hats short and I've been paying attention.




Lol sorry! Now I’m trying to save up on EC since I don’t have enough for Ursula’s lair which is 15,000


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> Lol sorry! Now I’m trying to save up on EC since I don’t have enough for Ursula’s lair which is 15,000



No worries!  I'm just having fun posting here since the game is giving me no joy with these stupid ear hats.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Today was a productive day.  Just about to finish Ursula's Lair.  I'll start the 8hr task before I go to sleep.  I should have Ursula ready for lv 3 by the morning.  Sure hope the prompt for Ariel's flowers start soon.


----------



## mikegood2

Been trying to get my last Shell Necklace for 5 hours and just did, so I was able to level Ursula to 3 and send her and Triton out on their 8 hour job.


----------



## sapphirenian

Finally opening up Ursula!!!


----------



## wnwardii

Ursula and Triton have an 8 hour task together.  After this is when you are able to start collecting the Kelp Flowers for Ariel.  The Kelp Flower tasks are joint tasks - Sebastion & Flounder, Triton & Scuttle and then Prince Eric & Ursula.  All of my TLM characters are at level 4 or higher, except Ursula who is still at Level 3.  All of the joint tasks for the Kelp Flowers are 4 hours in length. At the same time the Kelp Flowers start, Sebastion and Flounder have individual tasks instead of being able to do the joint task.


----------



## karly05

Quick question: at the end of the Mermaid event, will any remaining event currency we have be changed into regular "Magic" currency?


----------



## supernova

karly05 said:


> Quick question: at the end of the Mermaid event, will any remaining event currency we have be changed into regular "Magic" currency?


Nope.  They get converted over to gems.  One gem for every 2,000 event currency.


----------



## Haley R

wnwardii said:


> Ursula and Triton have an 8 hour task together.  After this is when you are able to start collecting the Kelp Flowers for Ariel.  The Kelp Flower tasks are joint tasks - Sebastion & Flounder, Triton & Scuttle and then Prince Eric & Ursula.  All of my TLM characters are at level 4 or higher, except Ursula who is still at Level 3.  All of the joint tasks for the Kelp Flowers are 4 hours in length. At the same time the Kelp Flowers start, Sebastion and Flounder have individual tasks instead of being able to do the joint task.


So I can only do one of those tasks since I don’t have flounder or Eric?


----------



## Haley R

I finally got Ursula today! After unlocking her I got two of her ear hats right away, of course.


----------



## Haley R

I thought I’d mention that triton just jumped down and splashed through my sidewalk so apparently I have triton on roids.


----------



## karly05

supernova said:


> Nope.  They get converted over to gems.  One gem for every 2,000 event currency.



Oh wow that is even better! Thanks!


----------



## mikegood2

wnwardii said:


> Ursula and Triton have an 8 hour task together.  After this is when you are able to start collecting the Kelp Flowers for Ariel.  The Kelp Flower tasks are joint tasks - Sebastion & Flounder, Triton & Scuttle and then Prince Eric & Ursula.  All of my TLM characters are at level 4 or higher, except Ursula who is still at Level 3.  All of the joint tasks for the Kelp Flowers are 4 hours in length. At the same time the Kelp Flowers start, Sebastion and Flounder have individual tasks instead of being able to do the joint task.



Yeah, that one threw me when I woke up and saw that this morning. Is this the first time we’ve ever had characters have multiple jobs that collect the same? I wonder if the Sebastian and Flounder individual Kelp flower quest is a one time thing and there individual Kelp jobs will disappear when there quests are finished? My guess is they will, or otherwise it makes *no* *sense* to send them on 1 joint task when you can send them on two jobs and double your chances of collection Kelp flowers. 



Haley R said:


> So I can only do one of those tasks since I don’t have flounder or Eric?



Sadly, that appears to be the case, unless the 2 individual Kelp missions stay, in which case you would have 2 job options. Really seems like some intern messed something up and made things much tougher, but still possible, for players who don’t buy premium characters. Have mixed feelings on this one. I think it’s unfair to players who don’t spend real cash and/or don’t have the gems to buy them with, but at the same time, I like the fact that they made premium characters more beneficial to those that did.

*EDIT*: Just thought about it some more and Eric and Flounder should have been a joint Kelp mission. That way those who didn’t buy them still have 2 Kelp jobs and those who bought the have 3 Kelp jobs.


----------



## Onceler

mikegood2 said:


> ...
> 
> *EDIT*: Just thought about it some more and Eric and Flounder should have been a joint Kelp mission. That way those who didn’t buy them still have 2 Kelp jobs and those who bought the have 3 Kelp jobs.



Because Eric and Flounder are not paired, it encourages people to obtain the premium characters. The more premiums you get, the more chances you have to find the flowers.

Buy neither premium character --> one job available at a time.
Buy one premium (either one) --> two jobs available at a time.
Buy both premium characters --> three jobs available at a time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well had a blonde moment (it's ok, I'm blonde so I can say that)...last night I was binge watching a show on Netflix waiting to send Ursula and Triton on their 8 hr.  I guess I didn't hit the send button hard enough, so just now when I checked back in, expecting that long task to be over, they haven't even began yet.  Now I have to wait 8 hrs to start collecting kelp.  Oh well, guess it gives me more time to get Ursula up to lv 4.  How are the kelp drops?  Hopefully they aren't epic or legendary.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Onceler said:


> Because Eric and Flounder are not paired, it encourages people to obtain the premium characters. The more premiums you get, the more chances you have to find the flowers.
> 
> Buy neither premium character --> one job available at a time.
> Buy one premium (either one) --> two jobs available at a time.
> But both premium characters --> three jobs available at a time.


This was either a mistake by a overworked sleep deprived intern...or a genius intern who may have just been promoted to part time status for the additional revenue he just created for those who hadn't spent money on premium characters yet.  You decide....


----------



## mikegood2

Onceler said:


> Because Eric and Flounder are not paired, it encourages people to obtain the premium characters. The more premiums you get, the more chances you have to find the flowers.
> 
> Buy neither premium character --> one job available at a time.
> Buy one premium (either one) --> two jobs available at a time.
> Buy both premium characters --> three jobs available at a time.



No, I understand there rationale and can understand it to an extent. I just think they are being “too unfair” with only 1 job instead of my suggestion and offering 2 jobs for those who didn’t. Like I said earlier, I do like the fact that premium characters have added benifits this event, though. Ideally, IMO, I would have had it so the 4 non premium characters had had 2 joint jobs and the 2 premium characters had individual kelp jobs.

I could be wrong, but I don’t think they have had this much of a discrepancy in an event before? If I didn’t have both of the premium characters, I’d be ticked off right now.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Well had a blonde moment (it's ok, I'm blonde so I can say that)...last night I was binge watching a show on Netflix waiting to send Ursula and Triton on their 8 hr.  I guess I didn't hit the send button hard enough, so just now when I checked back in, expecting that long task to be over, they haven't even began yet.  Now I have to wait 8 hrs to start collecting kelp.  Oh well, guess it gives me more time to get Ursula up to lv 4.  How are the kelp drops?  Hopefully they aren't epic or legendary.



I almost did the same thing last night, but luckily I’m not blonde, so I didn’t. 

I was also binge watching Netflix last night, the first season of The Good Place. Because it kept me up later than usually, I was able to level my Ursula to 3 before the 8 hour quest. Glad I did, because I woke up this morning and was lucky enough to collect all 3 shell necklaces I need for level 4.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> No, I understand there rationale and can understand it to an extent. I just think they are being “too unfair” with only 1 job instead of my suggestion and offering 2 jobs for those who didn’t. Like I said earlier, I do like the fact that premium characters have added benifits this event, though. Ideally, IMO, I would have had it so the 4 non premium characters had had 2 joint jobs and the 2 premium characters had individual kelp jobs.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don’t think they have had this much of a discrepancy in an event before? If I didn’t have both of the premium characters, I’d be ticked off right now.


I love the idea of extra token possibilities for premium characters.  I hope the interns take note of your idea.


----------



## Haley R

I’m currently waiting for Ursula’s lair to be built.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well I’m up to 5/10 kelp flowers which is very surprising to me, we will see how this continues


----------



## mikegood2

I currently have 3 platinum chests in the 1st, 4th and 6th spot and it’s driving me crazy(ier) 
Would love it if the game would let us rearrange our chests! I know it would be a small feature, but it’s something I’ve wanted for a long time. Anyone else think would be a good feature?


----------



## PrincessP

mikegood2 said:


> I currently have 3 platinum chests in the 1st, 4th and 6th spot and it’s driving me crazy(ier)
> Would love it if the game would let us rearrange our chests! I know it would be a small feature, but it’s something I’ve wanted for a long time. Anyone else think would be a good feature?



Agree!  I keep trying to arrange mine hoping they have updated it so we can do that. I also like to arrange my monetary bills in my wallet $20, $10, $5, etc. So it’s the same concept. 

As an aside, I used to arrange my crayon boxes by “like” color and still arrange my clothing in my closet like that so....


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I currently have 3 platinum chests in the 1st, 4th and 6th spot and it’s driving me crazy(ier)
> Would love it if the game would let us rearrange our chests! I know it would be a small feature, but it’s something I’ve wanted for a long time. Anyone else think would be a good feature?



Me, too.  It drives me crazy when it's all messed up.  I've been really careful when collecting them, so now my 5 platinum chests are in the first 5 spots.  It would be so easy for them to make it so we can move them where we want them.  It helps me to not put the wrong thing up on the pedestal.





PrincessP said:


> Agree!  I keep trying to arrange mine hoping they have updated it so we can do that. I also like to arrange my monetary bills in my wallet $20, $10, $5, etc. So it’s the same concept.
> 
> As an aside, I used to arrange my crayon boxes by “like” color and still arrange my clothing in my closet like that so....



Yep.  Totally get it.


----------



## mara512

Finally working on Ursula. Here’s hoping I get good drops.


----------



## lmmatooki

Should be able to welcome Ariel tonight or tomorrow morning if I am lucky with my drops. I have been super sick the past couple days and work has been slower so I've been really focused on playing! Fingers crossed that I get my last two drops! Does anyone know when Ariel's costume opens up?


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Should be able to welcome Ariel tonight or tomorrow morning if I am lucky with my drops. I have been super sick the past couple days and work has been in the slower time of the season so I've been really focused on playing! Fingers crossed that I get my last two drops! Does anyone know when Ariel's costume opens up?



Wow!  You're really ahead of me!  Good job!  I'm sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Wow!  You're really ahead of me!  Good job!  I'm sorry you're not feeling well.


It's okay! I think the game just felt bad for me for once, that's what I'm telling myself anyway! I half expected to see people further than me on here honestly!


----------



## lmmatooki

Skipped over welcoming Ariel with gems because I saw on the walkthrough on wiki that she has a quest for 8hrs after welcoming. She'll almost be done with the task when I wake up tomorrow. I'll let you guys know if it triggers her mermaid form if no one else knows by then.


----------



## mmmears

I just unlocked the tasks to get Ariel's kelp flowers.  Slowly making some progress.  Very slowly.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I just unlocked the tasks to get Ariel's kelp flowers.  Slowly making some progress.  Very slowly.


Me too!! We must be in the same place.


----------



## Haley R

I have Ursula and triton doing their 8 hour task.


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too!! We must be in the same place.


Hey, just got there, too! Just waiting for Scuttle, Flounder, and Sebastian to finish their 1-hr tasks then I can start their solo event quests and collecting kelp flowers. Woot!


----------



## xthebowdenx

3/10 so far on the kelp after 24 hrs. Two of those were from the very first round. This has been the trend for me lately: barely any at first and then suddenly all. I hope that’s the case with Ariel also. I hope to welcome her by Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> I just unlocked the tasks to get Ariel's kelp flowers.  Slowly making some progress.  Very slowly.



SLOOWWLY seems to be the operative word. After no kelp drops all yesterday; this morning I got my first, second and third pink kelp.


----------



## Somnam

Ariels mermaid form is still locked even after you welcome her, do her 8 hour quest and get the best of both worlds quest at the side. It still says ‘this time limited content is not currently available’ when you view from the costume shop. So anyone still collecting kelp flowers, do not worry about catching up since no one is able to get her mermaid form yet anyway. Don’t remember if this was the case also in Big Hero 6 event and Baymax Armor, if we had to wait a little bit or not?


----------



## wingweaver84

Current progress:

Windows:

-trying to level up Triton to level 3 with one trident and ear token to go;needed for Moment of Truth quest
-Triton 2,Sebastian 5,Scuttle 4,Triton 2,Eric 1

iPad:

-same except without Eric(and I'm one ear-ritating token short of welcoming Bambi.)

Reward today is a festival lantern;wonder if the Mulan chests are returning?


----------



## sapphirenian

Somnam said:


> Ariels mermaid form is still locked even after you welcome her, do her 8 hour quest and get the best of both worlds quest at the side. It still says ‘this time limited content is not currently available’ when you view from the costume shop. So anyone still collecting kelp flowers, do not worry about catching up since no one is able to get her mermaid form yet anyway. Don’t remember if this was the case also in Big Hero 6 event and Baymax Armor, if we had to wait a little bit or not?


I was about to ask if there will be clams needed in getting Ariel’s mermaid form. I wanted to level up all TLM characters to 5 but I’m not sure if there will still be enough if we need them for Ariel’s costume.


----------



## Haley R

Is it normal for Sebastian to try getting kelp flowers by himself the first time? I have him on a quest by himself trying to get a kelp flower. I also have triton and scuttle together trying to get a kelp flower. I didn’t feel like I did all of the quests needed to start collecting kelp flowers but I’m not complaining.


----------



## Wdw1015

What level does Ursula need to be to collect the flowers with Eric?


----------



## wnwardii

Wdw1015 said:


> What level does Ursula need to be to collect the flowers with Eric?



I currently have Ursula at Level 3 and I have been able to send her out to collect the kelp flowers with Eric.  Now does that mean they have collected any?!!?!?  of course not.  Darn kelp flowers.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Somnam said:


> It still says ‘this time limited content is not currently available’ when you view from the costume shop.



Mine says: Upgrade Ariel to Level 2 in the shop


----------



## Megabear2

After 36 hours I've been offered the "chance" to buy Aerial and a hat and stand for £9.99.  How long do these offers normally last - I've only accumulated 1 kelp flower despite religiously sending out all 6 characters every 4 hours.  No desire to spend unnecessary money but would be really disappointed if I can't finish this one.


----------



## Somnam

JamesGarvey said:


> Mine says: Upgrade Ariel to Level 2 in the shop



I just checked and mine also says this now. Theres a thread on the gameloft forums about the Ariel costume being unobtainable and a community manager replied saying they are working on a fix, so I assume there was a problem and it has now been fixed.


----------



## JamesGarvey

It’s not upgrading alone, getting her to level 2 changes it to the complete more quests message, that said I’d yet to send her on that 8hr task. Level 2 also opens a 2hr side task


----------



## sapphirenian

Haley R said:


> Is it normal for Sebastian to try getting kelp flowers by himself the first time? I have him on a quest by himself trying to get a kelp flower. I also have triton and scuttle together trying to get a kelp flower. I didn’t feel like I did all of the quests needed to start collecting kelp flowers but I’m not complaining.


It is. Sebastian and Flounder each have their own quest to get a flower. But those individual quests stop after completing them. Pairings are the only ones capable of collecting the remaining 8 flowers:
Sebastian + Flounder
Triton + Scuttle
Eric + Ursula


----------



## sapphirenian

wnwardii said:


> I currently have Ursula at Level 3 and I have been able to send her out to collect the kelp flowers with Eric.  Now does that mean they have collected any?!!?!?  of course not.  Darn kelp flowers.


Ursula’s at Level 3 on mine, too. I’m hoping to level her up by tomorrow. (Just need 2 more necklaces.) Might increase the chance of dropping the flowers. LOL who am I kidding, it’s a thoughtless idea.


----------



## sapphirenian

JamesGarvey said:


> It’s not upgrading alone, getting her to level 2 changes it to the complete more quests message, that said I’d yet to send her on that 8hr task. Level 2 also opens a 2hr side task


Please update us once you learn what tokens are needed for her costume. Thanks!!


----------



## Somnam

Ariels mermaid form requires 7 purses and 7 ear hats (both epic) and 5 legendary fabrics (Triton + Ariel 2h task). Costs 6500.


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> 3/10 so far on the kelp after 24 hrs. Two of those were from the very first round. This has been the trend for me lately: barely any at first and then suddenly all. I hope that’s the case with Ariel also. I hope to welcome her by Wednesday at the latest.



That’s exactly what’s happened with me also! I just got my 4th, so I’m hoping to I can welcome her by tomorrow night and do her 8 hour quest overnight.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm at 4/10.  In 22 minutes I can try to collect 3 more, but we'll see how that goes, and with 8 days left, I'm hoping to be able to get Ariel and the Costume without using gems or spending money.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hoodie

0/3 last round so still stuck at 4.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Somnam said:


> Ariels mermaid form requires 7 purses and 7 ear hats (both epic) and 5 legendary fabrics (Triton + Ariel 2h task). Costs 6500.



I predict use of gems to buy the tail will be the greatest in the history of the game.


----------



## emilyhuff

It seems like i am getting 1 to drop every 4 hours - at 5/10 so I have a ways to go yet (hour wise)


----------



## Haley R

sapphirenian said:


> It is. Sebastian and Flounder each have their own quest to get a flower. But those individual quests stop after completing them. Pairings are the only ones capable of collecting the remaining 8 flowers:
> Sebastian + Flounder
> Triton + Scuttle
> Eric + Ursula


Okay thanks! It will take me a long time to get the flowers since I can only do one 4-hr task to get them.


----------



## lmmatooki

So far I am at 2/7 of Ariel's purse, 0/7 ear hats, and 0/5 fabrics for Ariel's costume.


----------



## hopemax

Wdw1015 said:


> What level does Ursula need to be to collect the flowers with Eric?



In my IOS game, I only had her at 2 and she could do it. 

Also, you need to have the Under the Sea attraction (I am still 21 gems away in my Windows for being able to purchase, *sigh*)


----------



## hopemax

Yeeessss!

Had a great drop rate for Ariel in my IOS game, and she's now being Welcomed. 

Windows is going "average."  I only have 2 of the 3 pairs to work with (19 gems short for Under the Sea, but Hiro is upgrading for 5, and today's 2 gems will bring it down to 12.  Just wish I could get a little parade help).  So I only have 5 kelp flowers so far.  No reason to panic yet, but I'm glad I can move along in one of the games.

EDIT:  Both pairs came through in my Windows game.  Up to 7.  Only 3 more to go, and Hiro is going to be upgrading for 23 more hours.  So with a decent drop as soon as he finishes, I should hopefully be able to Welcome Ariel (then that will give me 20 gems for finishing the set, and I can get Under the Sea tomorrow too.).


----------



## karmstr112

Hoodie said:


> 0/3 last round so still stuck at 4.



Ditto


----------



## Hoodie

Another 0/3. I hope I get something before I go to sleep tonight!


----------



## AJGolden1013

lmmatooki said:


> So far I am at 2/7 of Ariel's purse, 0/7 ear hats, and 0/5 fabrics for Ariel's costume.



What do the fabrics look like?  Are they the ones that Minnie and Jack Sparrow need for their costumes?


----------



## KPach525

Haley R said:


> I thought I’d mention that triton just jumped down and splashed through my sidewalk so apparently I have triton on roids.


My Triton is jealous of Merlin’s magical prowess...


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> My Triton is jealous of Merlin’s magical prowess...



haha


----------



## PrincessS121212

xthebowdenx said:


> 3/10 so far on the kelp after 24 hrs. Two of those were from the very first round. This has been the trend for me lately: barely any at first and then suddenly all. I hope that’s the case with Ariel also. I hope to welcome her by Wednesday at the latest.


You and I are sharing a boat.  All 3 of my first tasks dropped flowers and I've had 0 drops in 28 hours so I'm still stuck at 3.  Fingers crossed I'll get 1 tonight.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I have 5/10 kelp flowers.  Hopefully I can get Ariel by bedtime tomorrow (I only have 2 sets working on flowers since I didn't buy the premium attraction).  Does anyone know what level each character needs to be at to help with the various tokens for Ariel's mermaid costume?  I figure I might as well start leveling characters up if necessary since I'm just about maxed out on clams.


----------



## squirrel

My drop rate for the Kelp flower is terrible, I only have 2.  I just sent them all out again, hopefully I will get all 3.

Sebastian is at level 5, Ursula at level 3 and everyone else (except Ariel) is at level 4.


----------



## mmmears

My drop rate stinks, too.  I'm at 4/10 at this point, with no end in sight.


----------



## Chrisvee

AJGolden1013 said:


> What do the fabrics look like?  Are they the ones that Minnie and Jack Sparrow need for their costumes?


fish scale fabric and it’s not for sale at Merlin’s shop

My little kingdom is very busy. Just started working towards Ariel’s costume. Just welcomed Barbossa. Collecting for Mowgli. Every character who isn’t at 10 is ready to level up so not much collecting happening beyond PotC and TLMM.


----------



## mara512

Hoping to welcome Ursula before bed. Have 4 characters out on tasks for the 2 more ear hats I need. I will find out in 1 hour and 15 minutes. Fingers crossed


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> My Triton is jealous of Merlin’s magical prowess...


Hah!


----------



## Haley R

I’m 2/4 for kelp flowers today. The two I got this morning were from Sebastian by himself and scuttle with triton. I haven’t gotten anymore since.


----------



## go oilers go

PrincessS121212 said:


> You and I are sharing a boat.  All 3 of my first tasks dropped flowers and I've had 0 drops in 28 hours so I'm still stuck at 3.  Fingers crossed I'll get 1 tonight.


Me too


----------



## sapphirenian

I’ve been trying to get kelp flowers since last night and all I have is 2/10. Both flowers are from Sebastian and Flounder’s quests. 

I’m tempted to buy Ariel but I know I shouldn’t. The last time I bought from a game is from Enchanted Tales but then it closed down.


----------



## mikegood2

I wouldn’t you still have 7 days left! If for some reason your not close to 10 in 3 or 4 days, then you should maybe start considering


----------



## sapphirenian

mikegood2 said:


> I wouldn’t you still have 7 days left! If for some reason your not close to 10 in 3 or 4 days, then you should maybe start considering


Thank you! Will do that.  
Can you buy Ariel’s costume using gems?


----------



## Haley R

I’m now 3/10 on Ariel’s flowers. I’m slowly making progress (I’ve tried 5 times)


----------



## Dan Broersma

Haley R said:


> I’m now 3/10 on Ariel’s flowers. I’m slowly making progress (I’ve tried 5 times)



In total I'm at 7/10 but recently I'm at 0/24 tries...that's even employing the clear storage and cache technique and try again .I gave up that after three or four times in a row with no flowers dropped.


----------



## sapphirenian

Dan Broersma said:


> In total I'm at 7/10 but recently I'm at 0/24 tries...that's even employing the clear storage and cache technique and try again .I gave up that after three or four times in a row with no flowers dropped.


How do you clear cache and storage in phone?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Good morning all!!!!  One more kelp flower to go.  I have all event characters at 5.  I think I'm going to wait on leveling up any further until I know who drops Ariel's fabric.  Has anyone noticed any token issues with her fabric and other tokens yet?  Anyone know who drops the fabrics?


----------



## Dan Broersma

sapphirenian said:


> How do you clear cache and storage in phone?


so at least for me on an Android phone I just need to go into settings choose apps then choose storage and then clear the cache and the storage.

and in the past this is worked well but I'm wondering if they have figured out a workaround to prevent people from doing that until they get what they want? Because that certainly seems to be the issue this time.


----------



## cliscinsky

Fabric drops for Ariel's mermaid costume?  There's only on quest for that.  It involves Ariel and King Triton, and it's a 2 hour quest called "Reasoning."  The fabric token is legendary, and you need 5 of them.  As for the other tokens, You need 7 each of Ariel's ear hats and Purse.  Finally, there is a mermaid costume bundle.  For $4.99 you get the costume plus 40 gems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cliscinsky said:


> Fabric drops for Ariel's mermaid costume?  There's only on quest for that.  It involves Ariel and King Triton, and it's a 2 hour quest called "Reasoning."  The fabric token is legendary, and you need 5 of them.  As for the other tokens, You need 7 each of Ariel's ear hats and Purse.  Finally, there is a mermaid costume bundle.  For $4.99 you get the costume plus 40 gems.



Only at 5/10 for the flowers so fearful I won’t have enough time to get the costume.  Guess will see how close I can get and then how many gems would be required make up for any items I am short.  If way too much thenibgues $4.99 isn’t crazy - but not something I want to spend


----------



## mmmears

I'm at 9/10 right now  on the kelp flowers and just want to get that last one so I can go on to the next impossible quest.

I wonder if they understand that unnecessary stress does NOT make a game fun.  It makes it feel more like a chore.  I love the Little Mermaid movie, but I'm not enjoying this event much...


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I'm at 9/10 right now  on the kelp flowers and just want to get that last one so I can go on to the next impossible quest.
> 
> I wonder if they understand that unnecessary stress does NOT make a game fun.  It makes it feel more like a chore.  I love the Little Mermaid movie, but I'm not enjoying this event much...



I’m also at 9/10 and my 3 tasks will be done in 45 minutes, so fingers crossed. While I would prefer the drop rate to be better, it actually hasn’t been bad for us. I think part of the problem is a few people on here had *awesome* drop rates and finished Ariel really early, making the drop rates feel worse. I think a lot of other players would love to be at 9/10 right now.

While I agree that unnecessary stress does not make the game fun, IMO the last 2 events have been much less stressful than previous. I think that getting rid of the 2/1 aspect has been a huge stress reliever, atleast for me. 
I wonder how much of the “stress” is because many of us who had almost every other character at level 10, now how a larger group of characters (BH6, pirates, Pan, etc.) to also work on leveling?


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I’m also at 9/10 and my 3 tasks will be done in 45 minutes, so fingers crossed. While I would prefer the drop rate to be better, it actually hasn’t been bad for us. I think part of the problem is a few people on here had *awesome* drop rates and finished Ariel really early, making the drop rates feel worse. I think a lot of other players would love to be at 9/10 right now.
> 
> While I agree that unnecessary stress does not make the game fun, IMO the last 2 events have been much less stressful than previous. I think that getting rid of the 2/1 aspect has been a huge stress reliever, atleast for me.
> I wonder how much of the “stress” is because many of us who had almost every other character at level 10, now how a larger group of characters (BH6, pirates, Pan, etc.) to also work on leveling?


I think the worst part is I literally only have one task that can even drop flowers.


----------



## Hoodie

After going 1/9, I went 3/3 on my last drop.  At 9/10 and waiting for the next round to end.

I know that remaining EC is usually converted to gems at the end.  What is the maximum number of gems you can get?


----------



## AJGolden1013

I’m 9/10 in kelp flowers, so that’s promising.  I’m glad to know there is a bundle for the costume and I will hold out for as long as possible, but it’s nice to know that it is an option and in my opinion an affordable one.

All that being said, someone please explain why by the end of any event it does feel like a chore.  Why is that?  

I am VERY tempted to level Christopher Robin, because it’s only a 4 hour level up and I feel like that would trigger getting all the tokens needed for Ariel, but I know, with thanks to all of you, that it’s going to be 10 hours once I get her last token, to even start collecting costume tokens.  It’s an inner dilemma, but maybe only for me.

Best wishes to all in getting everything needed/desired for this event and I greatly hope that after this we get a break.


----------



## mmmears

Hoodie said:


> After going 1/9, I went 3/3 on my last drop.  At 9/10 and waiting for the next round to end.
> 
> I know that remaining EC is usually converted to gems at the end.  What is the maximum number of gems you can get?



40 gems (from 80K EC)


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> All that being said, someone please explain why by the end of any event it does feel like a chore.  Why is that?



Basically, I think it mostly comes down to the length of these events. I find that after about 2 weeks, it starts feeling more like a chore to me. Also, once your ready, or near ready, to welcome that last character you see a  light at the end of the tunnel (event) and look forward to the game slowing down.



AJGolden1013 said:


> I am VERY tempted to level Christopher Robin, because it’s only a 4 hour level up and I feel like that would trigger getting all the tokens needed for Ariel, but I know, with thanks to all of you, that it’s going to be 10 hours once I get her last token, to even start collecting costume tokens.  It’s an inner dilemma, but maybe only for me.



I would! Take advantage of that 10 hour window.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Basically, I think it mostly comes down to the length of these events. I find that after about 2 weeks, it starts feeling more like a chore to me. Also, once your ready, or near ready, to welcome that last character you see a  light at the end of the tunnel (event) and look forward to the game slowing down.
> 
> 
> 
> I would! Take advantage of that 10 hour window.


I'm not gonna lie, I'm super excited for the event to be over so I can work on my other quests. I've been waiting to serenade Minnie for a pretty long time.


----------



## Quellman

would anyone prefer if there weren't waiting walls for quests? If you could just power through it, would it be better?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quellman said:


> would anyone prefer if there weren't waiting walls for quests? If you


I'm sneaking this during class, so if the message comes out crazy, forgive me.  My first reaction was 'yes' I'd rather power through the events.  But now I'm thinking 'no'.  I use the wall time to build up ec and level up event characters and work on anyone else that I may be working on.  I'm ok with the walls.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Got my last kelp.  See you in two hours Ariel!!!


----------



## wnwardii

Windwaker4444 said:


> Got my last kelp.  See you in two hours Ariel!!!



After you welcome her, she has an 8 hour task.  But that gives you a little time to get the tokens needed to get her to level 2.  I am now waiting on her to finish her 8 hour task to level her up.  Plus there is a side quest with Eric.  I think that will have to wait for a bit.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Oh no.  Sounds like some of us are getting burnt out on LM.  I'm still having fun.  Yes, it does get a little tiring after a few weeks of non-stop activity, but if I wasn't doing this, I'd just be leveling up PotC and level 10 BH6 characters.  That gets kinda old to me.  But then, I like stress and the hustle and bustle of time challenges.  Although, I tend to usually have a big cup of caffenine right next to me.  No wonder I can't sleep at night!!!  Just watch, in 3 weeks, we'll be humming about what's next, cause we'll be bored again.  At least those of us who have played from the beginning anyways.


----------



## Windwaker4444

wnwardii said:


> After you welcome her, she has an 8 hour task.  But that gives you a little time to get the tokens needed to get her to level 2.  I am now waiting on her to finish her 8 hour task to level her up.  Plus there is a side quest with Eric.  I think that will have to wait for a bit.


Thx.  So I need to. Have her at 2 before I can work on her tail?  I was surprised that more non-event characters that are helping with ec didn't help with Ariel tokens.  Hope that made sense.  Maybe they will help with her tail.  I mean, what is poor Boo doing on that 12 hr task?


----------



## Windwaker4444

One more, then I gotta disappear for 2 more hours, any good prizes for the happiness event?  I've been offline all day.  Still eyeing the Trident concession.   Oh, and by the way, the 3 chests I just won gave me 2 more lamp posts and 1 bench.  Seriously,  these chests hate me!!


----------



## mikegood2

It’s been a productive 24 hours for me with the game!

Welcomed Ariel and she's 2 hours into her 8 hour quest. 

Finished collections my *final* *non*-*microbot* *item* for my BH6 characters, who are all currently at level 9. Have 527/700 microbots needed to max them all. So in about 2 days I’ll be able to send all my BH6 characters home. 

With the happiness event, I just realized that I broke into the top 5,000 in the lifetime visitors leaderboard.  
I know that’s a meaningless stat, but it’s something I’ve been trying to do for close to 2 years! Was getting close, last year before I went to WDW last June and dropped over 750 spots during that week.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Ariel is now coming to my kingdom, woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

I also got Ariel today.  She's busy on her 8 hour task.  I really hope I can level her to 2 soon and start hunting for that tail of hers.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Still 0 for on the Ariel/Triton fabric task


----------



## Haley R

I’m 4/10 on flowers. Not sure if I’ll make it in 6 days


----------



## Araminta18

I just got my 4th flower...hoping drops pick up!!


----------



## tasmith1993

No fabrics so far for me for the costume. Have a feeling this is going to be a rough drop rate


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I got all of 1 kelp flower in the last 24hrs, which means my drop rate has dropped off.  I still need 4 more kelp flowers.  Maybe my drop rate will pick up again tomorrow...


----------



## mmmears

tasmith1993 said:


> No fabrics so far for me for the costume. Have a feeling this is going to be a rough drop rate





JamesGarvey said:


> Still 0 for on the Ariel/Triton fabric task



 Not what I was hoping to hear, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I’m 4/10 on flowers. Not sure if I’ll make it in 6 days



I hope it picks up for you.  It did for me in the end...


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I hope it picks up for you.  It did for me in the end...


I hope so, too!


----------



## 10CJ

What are the rewards for the happiness event?


I still need three kelp flowers. I only see two possible options to get them. I thought I saw someone say they went 3/3. Am I missing an option?


----------



## Haley R

So I noticed I'm getting kelp flowers every other time I try, which really isn't too bad, but it ends up being about 1-2 a day. I now have 5/10 of the kelp flowers.


----------



## mmmears

10CJ said:


> What are the rewards for the happiness event?
> 
> 
> I still need three kelp flowers. I only see two possible options to get them. I thought I saw someone say they went 3/3. Am I missing an option?



I don't know what the rewards are since I haven't clicked a smilie face yet (I don't play the airplane mode game).

As for the kelp flowers, do you have all the characters?  2 of the tasks involve premium characters (thanks, Gameloft... ) so if you  have only one of them you'll have 2 tasks, but it you have 2 of them you should have 3 tasks for the kelp.


----------



## hopemax

10CJ said:


> What are the rewards for the happiness event?
> 
> 
> I still need three kelp flowers. I only see two possible options to get them. I thought I saw someone say they went 3/3. Am I missing an option?



I forget exactly the character pairs.  I think it's

Sebastian + Scuttle
Eric + Ursula + Under the Sea
Triton + Flounder


----------



## sapphirenian

8/10 for the flowers. I hope the next round of quests will give me my remaining 2 flowers.

44 gems is equal to 1 epic token (kelp flower). I can’t even think about the gem equivalent for the legendary tokens.


----------



## 10CJ

hopemax said:


> I forget exactly the character pairs.  I think it's
> 
> Sebastian + Scuttle
> Eric + Ursula + Under the Sea
> Triton + Flounder



Thanks. I do have Wric but not Under the Sea. I find it weird that when I look at the task I don’t see this option grayed out. Usually it will tell you what you are missing/need to do.


----------



## Arundal

10CJ said:


> Thanks. I do have Wric but not Under the Sea. I find it weird that when I look at the task I don’t see this option grayed out. Usually it will tell you what you are missing/need to do.



I believe it is

Triton and Scuttle
Sebastian and Flounder
Eric and Ursula and Under the sea

I do not have flounder so I am only running two group and I am up to 8/10 but the drop rate is awful and I not sure I have gotten any from Triton/Scuttle on any run. But plenty of days left.

Note appears to be one land and one water character


----------



## sapphirenian

Yaaaay!!! I’m opening up Ariel!!!

That 8-hour task will fall during my sleep. Wooot!!


----------



## esilanna

chelynnah said:


> You shouldn’t be getting requests for things you don’t have.  Is it possible it’s something you have in storage?



Nope. It was always for attractions I didn't own. It went on for a long time, but after I posted a complaint it hasn't happened since  maybe somebody listened, who knows.


----------



## Quellman

I swear that the token drops for ariel and giving me PTSD flashbacks to Elsa.  The stupid prince was never an option for me since the drops were so abysmal for her.  With any luck. I MIGHT have enough kelps flowers by tomorrow.  Still plenty of time, but it is sad to see so many character requests return empty.  I'm not spending the gems on the attraction.


----------



## karmstr112

I just bought a new laptop. How do I transfer my game from the old laptop to the new one without losing my progress? Both are windows based and I used the Microsoft Store to install on the old machine and am logged into MSN according to the game.


----------



## KPach525

Well it’s Gemsgiving day for me! I welcomed Ariel this morning which gave me 20 for completing the set, received 5 from my first parade, receiving 5 from the daily reward, and then another 10 for the reward streak!


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I swear that the token drops for ariel and giving me PTSD flashbacks to Elsa.  The stupid prince was never an option for me since the drops were so abysmal for her.  With any luck. I MIGHT have enough kelps flowers by tomorrow.  Still plenty of time, but it is sad to see so many character requests return empty.  I'm not spending the gems on the attraction.



I would agree. The drop rate is always harsh but this is worse then ever. People have asked for a long time for Little Mermaid and they are making it nearly impossible to get. I have only spent money one other time and that was for Eeyore . Don’t disappoint us!  This was setup to require all gem toons and buildings in order to make it work. I was able to get all but Flounder with gems and for some people you have made it impossible without making a purchase!


----------



## Haley R

I'm 0/2 on flowers today.


----------



## mikegood2

Between Ariel’s fabric and her Purse and Ear Hat, it doesn’t seem like the interns really though out how collecting them would effect collecting for other characters! Case in point, I just checked my level 5 Ursula and she is 15/15 for Ear hats and 0/10 for shell necklaces.  Other than Ursula's castle everyone else needed to collect necklaces is a tLM character.  

btw, I have no intention on leveling Ursula up again, until the event is over, I just though it was interesting.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Well it’s Gemsgiving day for me! I welcomed Ariel this morning which gave me 20 for completing the set, received 5 from my first parade, receiving 5 from the daily reward, and then another 10 for the reward streak!


Happy Gemsgiving Day.  That's funny


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wow...Ariel's fabric is really challenging.  Still haven't received 1 and I've sent them out 3 times so far.  Be prepared...the kelp flowers were childs play compared to the fabric!!!


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m up to 2/5 of the fabric for the mermaid costume. Collected one this morning from my overnight run and then the run I sent them on afterwards just brought me another. Here’s to hoping the luck continues!

I’m also debating on buying my 5th parade slot, my gem drop has seemed pretty good ever since I bought the 4th slot. I only have 300 gems saved though, so I’m worried I’ll be down to nothing when the next event starts. Especially since each event ends up costing almost 700 gems if not more if you buy everything. Ugh


----------



## LeCras

Sounds like I'm doing pretty well on the Mermaid Form - I have 5 Purses, all of the Ear Hats and 3 Fabrics. Hoping to complete it by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## hopemax

tasmith1993 said:


> I’m up to 2/5 of the fabric for the mermaid costume. Collected one this morning from my overnight run and then the run I sent them on afterwards just brought me another. Here’s to hoping the luck continues!
> 
> I’m also debating on buying my 5th parade slot, my gem drop has seemed pretty good ever since I bought the 4th slot. I only have 300 gems saved though, so I’m worried I’ll be down to nothing when the next event starts. Especially since each event ends up costing almost 700 gems if not more if you buy everything. Ugh



It's a catch 22, you need the gems for the event but the only possibility of increasing gem rates is by running longer parades, so you have to buy spots.  I've been wanting to buy my 6th spot in my Windows game for a long time, but it's 195 gems.  So I'd definitely encourage you to buy the 4th spot, it's cheap.  I am also, once Mermaid ends and we get our gem conversion, buying the 8th and final parade spot in my IOS game.  It's also 195 gems.  It will leave me with nothing, but with the prices of events going up, it seems like the best way to not end up in a hole with future events.  It may leave me short on the next one, so hopefully it's not a popular theme.


----------



## mara512

I have sent all three sets of characters out 2x and received 0 kelp flowers.  Not looking good.


----------



## Haley R

0/3 on kelp flowers. I highly doubt I will be getting Ariel.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow...Ariel's fabric is really challenging.  Still haven't received 1 and I've sent them out 3 times so far.  Be prepared...the kelp flowers were childs play compared to the fabric!!!



Same here.  No fabric so far.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wow, 4 tries now with 0 fabric.  Maybe in 2 hrs...


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Same here.  No fabric so far.


At least I have a buddy to share the pain with


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> At least I have a buddy to share the pain with



Yes indeed.  Ariel just returned empty handed yet again.


----------



## Aces86

Don’t know if I’ll get Ariel’s tail. Still trying to get EC to welcome her. Ugh.


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> Don’t know if I’ll get Ariel’s tail. Still trying to get EC to welcome her. Ugh.



This event is pretty discouraging.


----------



## mikegood2

Feel free to add me to the 0 for fabric club.


----------



## sapphirenian

0 purse and 0 ear hats for Ariel to level her up. I think my constraint is that I still haven’t completed the tokens for other characters and since they’re just uncommon, that’s mostly what I’m getting. And from what you’re saying about the fabric, I don’t think I’ll get her costume.


----------



## Chrisvee

This event has definitely toughened up. But still 5 days to go! 

Just started collecting for Tia Dalma, Mowgli — and I got more land!


----------



## mmmears

And... Ariel and Triton returned again... without any fabric.  This is getting really booooorrrring.


----------



## PrincessP

Reminder:  If any of us actually get to this point....Don’t level Ariel beyond lvl 2 until you have her tail because the costume requirements pull from the same cache of tokens as her leveling up tokens.


----------



## Haley R

I don’t even have Ariel yet lol


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I don’t even have Ariel yet lol



Sending some pixie dust in the hope that you can get her soon.  Ugh this has been more of a chore than a pleasure this time around...


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Sending some pixie dust in the hope that you can get her soon.  Ugh this has been more of a chore than a pleasure this time around...


Yeah I’m just planning on not getting her. I’m ready to start doing my other quests. I just paid for my fourth parade slot and bought the Peter Pan float. I think I’m done with parades for now so I’ll save gems for something else.


----------



## CallieMar

Finally welcoming Ariel!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Another 24hrs with only 1 kelp flower... Now at 7/10.  If I stay up late enough I can collect one more time for these.  I do only have 2 sets working on this as I never bought Under the Sea (despite having the gems).  At this rate I should get Ariel, but I may not get her tail.  The end of the events seem to be getting more stressful as I endlessly send a small handful of characters out for the same tokens again and again without much luck.  Requiring I purchase all premium characters, attractions, floats, etc on top of checking in multiple times a day in order to even have a chance of getting the next character and still potentially missing out is not what I would call fun.  BH6 came down to the last few hours to get that last stupid shoulder pad.  The fun is quickly draining away as I've been working on kelp flowers for days now.


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> Finally welcoming Ariel!


Same here.  Two short hours away.


----------



## Araminta18

mara512 said:


> I have sent all three sets of characters out 2x and received 0 kelp flowers.  Not looking good.



me too


----------



## mara512

Araminta18 said:


> me too




Third time out just collected 3 flowers half way there.


----------



## Araminta18

mara512 said:


> Third time out just collected 3 flowers half way there.



awesome! i'm not jealous at all.../s


----------



## Haley R

0/4 today on kelp flowers. What a bunch of crap


----------



## mmmears

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Another 24hrs with only 1 kelp flower... Now at 7/10.  If I stay up late enough I can collect one more time for these.  I do only have 2 sets working on this as I never bought Under the Sea (despite having the gems).  At this rate I should get Ariel, but I may not get her tail.  The end of the events seem to be getting more stressful as I endlessly send a small handful of characters out for the same tokens again and again without much luck.  Requiring I purchase all premium characters, attractions, floats, etc on top of checking in multiple times a day in order to even have a chance of getting the next character and still potentially missing out is not what I would call fun.  BH6 came down to the last few hours to get that last stupid shoulder pad.  The fun is quickly draining away as I've been working on kelp flowers for days now.



Yeah, it's sad that they are making it so ridiculously stressful.  



supernova said:


> Same here.  Two short hours away.



Woo Hoo!  Happy for you!  And I'm missing your sarcastic posts these days.


----------



## LindseyJo22

This event has not been kind to me - still working on EC for building Ursula's Lair, so I feel like my chances of actually getting Ariel are pretty slim, which is annoying. I have not been available all the time for this event, but have been playing a lot more consistently than some previous events, and I feel like I'm even further behind than usual :/


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> And... Ariel and Triton returned again... without any fabric.  This is getting really booooorrrring.


Me too.  I think I've sent them out 7 times today and I still don't have any fabric.  She must have a hole in her bag or something.  It might just take me the entire 5 days to get the 5 fabrics at this rate.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too.  I think I've sent them out 7 times today and I still don't have any fabric.  She must have a hole in her bag or something.  It might just take me the entire 5 days to get the 5 fabrics at this rate.



Same.  She's been out all day looking. Maybe she's looking in the wrong spot?  In any case, you are more optimistic than I am.  One day = no fabric makes me think 5 days won't be enough.


----------



## mmmears

OMG OMG OMG Ariel came back with a bit of fabric!  I'm now 1/8 I think.  Maybe 1/7?


----------



## squirrel

I have Ariel.  Collecting so I can level her to 2, then I can collect fabric.  Sent her off on her 8hr task while I go to bed.

I finally had enough gems to purchase the LM float.

Good luck to those still working on collecting Kelp Flowers.


----------



## mikegood2

BLANK  has frozen over and after a long 0 for streak I now have gotten fabric in 3 of my last 4 (possible 5) times! 

Almost didn’t post this because I was afraid I might come across as being a jerk . But wanted to give everyone hope that drop rates can turn around!

Who knows, in 2 days I could  still have 3 fabrics? Or, I could get them tomorrow and my stupid decision to level Ariel to 3 could come back and bite me because I only have 1/7 purses now.


----------



## Haley R

FINALLY. I got 1/5 kelp flowers today. So now I have 5 d 11 h to get 4 more.


----------



## Somnam

Just unlocked Ariels mermaid form. Her ‘something is starting’ task animation is probably my favourite in the game right now. Definitely worth unlocking her costume just for that.


----------



## nicki401

0/5 for fabric after sending them out 7ish times. Oh well Ariel will just have to get used to her legs!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Some BS that fabric wasn’t a possible item in the leaderboard chests.


----------



## goingthedistance

At 2 fabrics so far after 2 days of trying.  So not panicking yet.


----------



## cinderEA

3/10 kelp flowers, feeling like my chances of unlocking Ariel are slim with 5d 2h left since I've been running the concert nonstop with no luck since the initials that sorta just give it to ya.


----------



## mikegood2

Something is so broken with drop rates of these Epic and Legendary items, and to a lesser extent the lower difficulty “easier to get”. Like many of you, who were luckily enough to get past the kelp, I started 0 for a day+ and then in less than 18 hours, I got *all* *5* *fabrics* in my last 7 or 8 jobs!  Don’t get me wrong, I’m incredible happy that I finished collecting my fabric, but there is no way drop rates should work that way. Also, maybe not to this extent, but I’ve found that Epic and Legendary drop rates have a tendency to work that way and are very streaky.

Still wont be able to get the mermaid costume until atleast tomorrow, since I made the mistake of leveling Ariel to 3 yesterday and only have 1/7 purses.  I’m also not happy with how they broke up Ariel's items, because other than Ariel's grotto, you couldn’t collect any purses as long as you were trying to collect fabric. Ear hats are *SO* *MUCH* *EASIER* to collect! I just got 3 of the in the 3 amber chests I got this morning.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> OMG OMG OMG Ariel came back with a bit of fabric!  I'm now 1/8 I think.  Maybe 1/7?


Me too!!!  She had one this morning.  I almost didn't think they existed.  Here's to us having better drops today!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Some BS that fabric wasn’t a possible item in the leaderboard chests.


I agree.  I won 3 more benches and 1 more lamp post.


----------



## sapphirenian

What’s the highest EC needed for max gem conversion? I’m sorry, I know this has been answered many times but I don’t remember which page it is. Thanks!!


----------



## sapphirenian

Windwaker4444 said:


> I agree.  I won 3 more benches and 1 more lamp post.


Also won decorations but I’m just happy that at least one of those chests gave me the last ear hat I needed to level up Ariel.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Welcoming Ariel now. There is a good thing about this event. It's distracting me from my horrible Peter Pan token drop rate. I think I get 1 flute every 3-5 days.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

How much EC does the mermaid costume cost? I'm probably not going to get much of a gem conversion b/c I'm so EC poor at the moment.


----------



## Windwaker4444

sapphirenian said:


> What’s the highest EC needed for max gem conversion? I’m sorry, I know this has been answered many times but I don’t remember which page it is. Thanks!!


80k in ec will earn you 40 gems


----------



## Windwaker4444

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> How much EC does the mermaid costume cost? I'm probably not going to get much of a gem conversion b/c I'm so EC poor at the moment.


6500 ec I believe


----------



## hopemax

I was able to get the last fabric I needed in my IOS game, so unlocking Ariel's costume now.  In Windows, I was only able to upgrade Ariel to 2, yesterday afternoon so I haven't had many drop opportunities in that game yet.


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcomed Ariel in her costume! Didn't get any quests afterward though.


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> Welcomed Ariel in her costume! Didn't get any quests afterward though.


I just checked on wiki and it says to get Ariel to level 4 to get another quest.


----------



## Aces86

Made the mistake of just leveling Eric to 2 bc I’m trying to get more EC on longer tasks so now his drops got in the way of leveling Ariel. Ugh!! Still trying to get her to level 2.


----------



## mikegood2

Just collected my 700th microbot and got to send all my BH6 home!

*Does anyone have any level 9 characters that are ready to max, but waiting for the event to end before doing so? If so, how many? *I’m currently sitting on 11 who are ready for level 10.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm a part of the zero mermaid costume fabrics club!  Very frustrating.  Hopefully I can get them before the event finishes and also if not, then hopefully I can afford the money it is to get the costume, because I really do want it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Does 1 fabric in a day and a half get me an honorary membership into the 0 fabric club?  If so, I'd like to run for Vice President.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Just collected my 700th microbot and got to send all my BH6 home!
> 
> *Does anyone have any level 9 characters that are ready to max, but waiting for the event to end before doing so? If so, how many? *I’m currently sitting on 11 who are ready for level 10.


I have 3 ready to go to lv 10 and 9 ready to go to lv 9.  I didn't want to tie up the castle with 16hr tasks while LM was going on so those guys have been sitting at lv 8 almost the entire event.


----------



## Arundal

Yeah finally welcoming Ariel after many many empty Kelp flower runs. Don’t hold much hope in getting her tail but at least I have Ariel!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 3 ready to go to lv 10 and 9 ready to go to lv 9.  I didn't want to tie up the castle with 16hr tasks while LM was going on so those guys have been sitting at lv 8 almost the entire event.



Yeah, completely understand not wanting to tie anyone up on 16 hr tasks. I’ve been fairly strategic leveling up my level 8 characters this event. I would only start leveling mine between 4-6 pm if I know I wouldn’t have a tLM characters or a lower level character I could level that night. That way I’m able to level any of them the next morning.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Just collected my 700th microbot and got to send all my BH6 home!
> 
> *Does anyone have any level 9 characters that are ready to max, but waiting for the event to end before doing so? If so, how many? *I’m currently sitting on 11 who are ready for level 10.



Actually, I've been able to do a good job managing my upgrades during the event, so I don't have a stockpile waiting until the end of the event  Except, all the LM characters who I haven't wanted to upgrade so their tokens don't interfere with Ariel and her tail.

In IOS,

Since I got the Ariel costume, I've started leveling LM characters again, starting with Flounder & Eric because they were the cheapest EC.  Now, I'm doing Ursula.

Michael, Tia Dalma, Christopher Robin are all collecting for their next level.

John, Barbossa, Baymax and Wasabi are all at 9 collecting for 10.  I have 191 out of the 200 microbots I need to finish them BH6, but I still need tokens for both Baymax and Wasabi (although he is down to 7 visors)

Will, Elizabeth, Hiro, Yokai, GoGo, Honey Lemon, Fred are done.

In Windows:

Baymax is ready for 8
Davy Jones is ready for 8

If I had more microbots: Go Go and Yokai would be ready for 10

Barbossa, Tia Dalma, Michael, John, Christopher Robin, Wasabi I've been able to upgrade them during the event so they are all working on tokens for their next level

Will, Elizabeth, Hiro, Honey Lemon, Fred are all done.


----------



## wingweaver84

Welcomed Ursula on the iPad,spent 8 gems to speed up the process. Also FINALLY welcoming Bambi,that'll be done when I get up in the morning. Now I have to welcome Ursula in Windows,build her lair(another 15k,woe is me!)and then get the flowers for Ariel. I'm thinking I may just try to save up my gems for her,I don't care about her mermaid costume.


----------



## Araminta18

one more flower to get ariel...i just sent everyone out on their quest...hopefully i get one last flower four hours from now!  We'll see if I'm able to get the costume!


----------



## Aces86

Seriously cannot get Ariel’s last purse to drop. Even used gems speeding up tasks a few times and nothing. Ughhh!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Aces86 said:


> Seriously cannot get Ariel’s last purse to drop. Even used gems speeding up tasks a few times and nothing. Ughhh!!!



Even though both her items are Epic, I've found the drop rate for her ear hats *MUCH* *HIGHER* than her purse since I’ve welcomed her. Think I’ve gotten 7 hats, 3 from radiant chests. Although I did have jobs sent out overnight. Got my final fabric this morning and think I’m 0/6 on purses today. 

Anyone else, who has Ariel, notice a difference in drop rates between purses and ears?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, completely understand not wanting to tie anyone up on 16 hr tasks. I’ve been fairly strategic leveling up my level 8 characters this event. I would only start leveling mine between 4-6 pm if I know I wouldn’t have a tLM characters or a lower level character I could level that night. That way I’m able to level any of them the next morning.


Good idea.  Just sent Hiro out at 5ish for his 16 hr  level up.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Even though both her items are Epic, I've found the drop rate for her ear hats *MUCH* *HIGHER* than her purse since I’ve welcomed her. Think I’ve gotten 7 hats, 3 from radiant chests. Although I did have jobs sent out overnight. Got my final fabric this morning and think I’m 0/6 on purses today.
> 
> Anyone else, who has Ariel, notice a difference in drop rates between purses and ears?



Well, in my Windows game I now have more fabric (3) than I do purses (2).  I have 5 ears.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I finally got a fabric!  WOOHOO!!!! 1/5.  Every little bit gets me closer!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

After two or three days of just 1 kelp flower per day, I manage to get 3 today to finish out my needed 10, and now I'm welcoming Ariel!  I have to be at work super early tomorrow though, so I'm debating with myself on spending a few gems to speed her up so I can run her 8hr quest overnight tonight in hopes of being able to get her to lvl 2 tomorrow and start working on her tail.

Since my kelp flower drop rate was so awful, it only seems fair that I should get a fabulous drop rate for fabric over the next few days.  Here's to hoping!!


----------



## CallieMar

Mermaid tail progress:

2/7 purses
4/7 ears
2/5 fabric

50k EC and I’m really hoping I can play enough this this weekend to get the max gem conversion


----------



## Haley R

0 kelp flowers today. Still at 6/10. Pretty lame


----------



## go oilers go

mikegood2 said:


> BLANK  has frozen over and after a long 0 for streak I now have gotten fabric in 3 of my last 4 (possible 5) times!
> 
> Almost didn’t post this because I was afraid I might come across as being a jerk . But wanted to give everyone hope that drop rates can turn around!
> 
> Who knows, in 2 days I could  still have 3 fabrics? Or, I could get them tomorrow and my stupid decision to level Ariel to 3 could come back and bite me because I only have 1/7 purses now.


Thanks for the hope!  2 full days and no fabric drops for me


----------



## go oilers go

go oilers go said:


> Thanks for the hope!  2 full days and no fabric drops for me


On the plus side...I have all the purses and hats!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too.  I think I've sent them out 7 times today and I still don't have any fabric.  She must have a hole in her bag or something.  It might just take me the entire 5 days to get the 5 fabrics at this rate.





mmmears said:


> Same.  She's been out all day looking. Maybe she's looking in the wrong spot?  In any case, you are more optimistic than I am.  One day = no fabric makes me think 5 days won't be enough.





nicki401 said:


> 0/5 for fabric after sending them out 7ish times. Oh well Ariel will just have to get used to her legs!!!


Those damn interns are really counting on players to drop five bucks for her costume, aren't they?  I'm only 5 away from Jack Sparrow's coat, which is the same amount I need for Ariel.  Let's see which one I hit first.  Hmmmm....


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I was able to get the last fabric I needed in my IOS game, so unlocking Ariel's costume now.  In Windows, I was only able to upgrade Ariel to 2, yesterday afternoon so I haven't had many drop opportunities in that game yet.





lmmatooki said:


> Welcomed Ariel in her costume! Didn't get any quests afterward though.


Thank you for supporting the interns' textbook fund


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just collected my 700th microbot and got to send all my BH6 home!
> 
> *Does anyone have any level 9 characters that are ready to max, but waiting for the event to end before doing so? If so, how many? *I’m currently sitting on 11 who are ready for level 10.


I've got 3 ready to go to 10.  Which reminds me to go back to my post on September 7th, shortly after this event began.  Here is where I was 20 days ago and the progress I've been able to make during this dreadfully boring Little Mermaid event:

*John* currently leveling to 9 / *DONE*
*Michael* 6 (1 item each away from 7) / *at 9 *(need 4 bears and 10 hats)
*
Jack Sparrow* 9 (ready for 10) / *DONE*
*Barbossa* 8 / *DONE*
*Tia Dalma* 6 / *at 9* (need 29 lockets and 8 hats)
*Davy Jones* 6 (1 chest away from 7) / *ready for 10

Christopher Robin* 6 / *currently leveling to 9

Hiro* 9 / *ready for 10
Baymax* 7 (one of the two BH6 characters I've had to neglect) / *at 9* (need 13 chips and 13 hats)
*Yokai* 9 / *DONE*
*GoGo* 9 (ready for 10, except for microbots) / *DONE*
*Wasabi* 7 (the other BH6 character I've had to neglect) / *ready for 10*

All but Ariel are at 5, where I will probably hold them for the time being.  With the way my mermaid costume is (isn't) progressing, I'll probably start one of my 9's to 10 once Christopher Robin ends tomorrow at 2pm.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Those damn interns are really counting on players to drop five bucks for her costume, aren't they?  I'm only 5 away from Jack Sparrow's coat, which is the same amount I need for Ariel.  Let's see which one I hit first.  Hmmmm....


Hate to be a conspiracy theorist ...but.....it really shouldn't be this difficult to get Ariel's fabric.  I bet A LOT of people fork (or should I daresay dinglehopper) over the 5 bucks.

I need 14 more fabrics for Jack.  I'm determined not to use elixir.  For no real reason though, just making it challenging I guess.

Where have you been?  Did you fall asleep for 20 days since you said you were bored?  Or perhaps another out of the country trip?  Either way, glad to see you back.  We were about to go 'Lord of the Flies' about this fabric issue without your calming contributions.


----------



## Windwaker4444

To quote one of my favorite holiday movies, "He got two..."   Just replace the 'he' with 'she'.  It literally took ALL day of 2 hour collecting but I finally got another Ariel fabric.  3 more to go.  At one a day I'll be able to keep my $5.  Shoot...probably just jinxed it.

Oh, and that was a Jingle All the Way reference...don't judge me!!


----------



## Haley R

Now finally at 7/10 for kelp flowers. Only dropped one today. Looks like I may get Ariel but it’ll be close


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> To quote one of my favorite holiday movies, "He got two..."   Just replace the 'he' with 'she'.  It literally took ALL day of 2 hour collecting but I finally got another Ariel fabric.  3 more to go.  At one a day I'll be able to keep my $5.  Shoot...probably just jinxed it.
> 
> Oh, and that was a Jingle All the Way reference...don't judge me!!


I love that movie! I own it on vhs lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> Now finally at 7/10 for kelp flowers. Only dropped one today. Looks like I may get Ariel but it’ll be close


You'll get her.  I'm sure the drops will be fantastic the last day so you'll have a reason to pay the $5 for her costume.   It's almost the holiday season..the interns will need present money.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I love that movie! I own it on vhs lol


VHS!?!  You may want to upgrade to laserdisc.  Ha ha ha....


----------



## Aces86

Finally started collecting for mermaid form! Of course had to upgrade Eric and flounder again so his and flounders drops will prob get in my way for a bit.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've been trying to collect the flowers to welcome Ariel. Been sending all 6 characters out for two and a half days and I still only have three flowers. It's 288 gems to welcome here for now. I don't know if I should pay in gems if I want to have any hope of getting her Mermaid form.


----------



## AJGolden1013

2 fabrics down and 3 to go.  I’ll be playing as much as I can so that I can get those three fabrics.


----------



## Hoodie

So once again I'm backwards from everyone else.  Really no issues with fabrics dropping.  At 4/5.  Have all of Ariel's ears for both the mermaid and to level up.  I cannot get her satchel to drop.  I have 3.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> VHS!?!  You may want to upgrade to laserdisc.  Ha ha ha....


Lol we have lots of dvds but why upgrade when I have a perfectly good vhs


----------



## squirrel

I need 1 satchel and 1 ears and 3 fabric to complete Ariel's fin costume.


----------



## wnwardii

Golden Trophy event again.


----------



## Haley R

8/10 for kelp flowers now.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Windwaker4444 said:


> Does 1 fabric in a day and a half get me an honorary membership into the 0 fabric club?  If so, I'd like to run for Vice President.





AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm a part of the zero mermaid costume fabrics club!  Very frustrating.  Hopefully I can get them before the event finishes and also if not, then hopefully I can afford the money it is to get the costume, because I really do want it.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Does 1 fabric in a day and a half get me an honorary membership into the 0 fabric club?  If so, I'd like to run for Vice President.



I’m seriously beginning to think there is an actual glitch. I’ve been trying to collect for 2 1/2 days and I’ve not had a single fabric drop. I’ve been sending Ariel and Triton out every two hours during the day and nothing ‍


----------



## sapphirenian

mikegood2 said:


> Even though both her items are Epic, I've found the drop rate for her ear hats *MUCH* *HIGHER* than her purse since I’ve welcomed her. Think I’ve gotten 7 hats, 3 from radiant chests. Although I did have jobs sent out overnight. Got my final fabric this morning and think I’m 0/6 on purses today.
> 
> Anyone else, who has Ariel, notice a difference in drop rates between purses and ears?


I have already completed the ear hats for her mermaid costume but only 3/7 for the purse, so yeah, I also noticed the difference on their drop rates. But I’m also thinking that the possible reason that we have lower drop rates on the purse is because Triton is one of the characters that can drop them, however, we’re using him for the fabric with Ariel. Sooo.. assuming that you got all premium characters and the Under the Sea attraction,

Purse = 3 out of 4 (Flounder, Sebastian, Triton, Ariel’s Grotto)
Ear Hat = 4 out of 4 (Eric, Scuttle, Ursula, Under the Sea)

Only got 1 fabric for 1.5 days.
Are the interns telling us not to sleep?!


----------



## mmmears

Ariel's getting her tail now!!!  I was 4/5 all day yesterday (did well checking once when I woke up at night and once early in the morning and then nothing.  all day.  ).  She finally retrieved that last bit of fabric when I played this morning. So apparently it is possible.  But it's just really, really hard and discouraging.  Hang in there, MK friends, I'll be here to cheer you on.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

mmmears said:


> Ariel's getting her tail now!!!  I was 4/5 all day yesterday (did well checking once when I woke up at night and once early in the morning and then nothing.  all day.  ).  She finally retrieved that last bit of fabric when I played this morning. So apparently it is possible.  But it's just really, really hard and discouraging.  Hang in there, MK friends, I'll be here to cheer you on.



Well, you best get out your Pom Pons then!!!!


----------



## jeremy1002

2010_Bride said:


> I’m seriously beginning to think there is an actual glitch. I’ve been trying to collect for 2 1/2 days and I’ve not had a single fabric drop. I’ve been sending Ariel and Triton out every two hours during the day and nothing ‍


Me too exactly.  I’m on my third day of zero fabric.


----------



## Pocahontas618

2010_Bride said:


> I’m seriously beginning to think there is an actual glitch. I’ve been trying to collect for 2 1/2 days and I’ve not had a single fabric drop. I’ve been sending Ariel and Triton out every two hours during the day and nothing ‍


The same for me too, and the exact amount of days as well.


----------



## mikegood2

2010_Bride said:


> I’m seriously beginning to think there is an actual glitch. I’ve been trying to collect for 2 1/2 days and I’ve not had a single fabric drop. I’ve been sending Ariel and Triton out every two hours during the day and nothing ‍





Pocahontas618 said:


> The same for me too, and the exact amount of days as well.



Not sure if there is an actual glitch, but it sure does feel that way. I know for the fact that in a past event or two they actually did have some glitches where only some people were effected (negativity) One of them, which effected me was also a fabric glitch. I believe it was the Aladdin event and the fabric was listed as uncommon, but my drop rate was something like 22%.

I finally got my Ariel tail this morning and gonna be honest, it was really anticlimactic because she didn’t get any type of mission. I think someone recently  mentioned that she has to be at level 4 for a quest to show up.


----------



## Arundal

2010_Bride said:


> I’m seriously beginning to think there is an actual glitch. I’ve been trying to collect for 2 1/2 days and I’ve not had a single fabric drop. I’ve been sending Ariel and Triton out every two hours during the day and nothing ‍



I have been collecting for 1 day and have gotten 2 pieces of fabric and a decent drop on head but no purses.  The drop rate is abnormal to the point of being a joke, throughout most of this event.  I miss one run a day at night to sleep. Not sure that I can finish getting her swimming form.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I have been collecting for 1 day and have gotten 2 pieces of fabric and a decent drop on head but no purses.  The drop rate is abnormal to the point of being a joke, throughout most of this event.  I miss one run a day at night to sleep. Not sure that I can finish getting her swimming form.



With 4 days to go I wouldn't give up yet.  I had 2 days of nothing and then I started getting those purses and finally the ears (took all day yesterday to get just one) and then at last the fabric.  And I didn't get up at night to play.  So there's still hope!


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> With 4 days to go I wouldn't give up yet.  I had 2 days of nothing and then I started getting those purses and finally the ears (took all day yesterday to get just one) and then at last the fabric.  And I didn't get up at night to play.  So there's still hope!



That’s somethig I’ve found to be fairly common in the game for awhile now. Items seem to come in clumps. You can go 0/3 each collection cycle for a day or two, then you get 2/3 or even an occasional 3/3 for a few cycles and then back to 0 for a day plus. . Also been a few legendary items in the past that seem to have better drop rates than epic. In general, I don't hold much faith in those classifications meaning much.


----------



## Windwaker4444

2010_Bride said:


> I’m seriously beginning to think there is an actual glitch. I’ve been trying to collect for 2 1/2 days and I’ve not had a single fabric drop. I’ve been sending Ariel and Triton out every two hours during the day and nothing ‍


It's called the "You need to spend $5 and buy the costume glitch."  It hasn't happened very often in the past, but I have a sneaking suspicion that we will see it again in the near future.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Ariel's getting her tail now!!!  I was 4/5 all day yesterday (did well checking once when I woke up at night and once early in the morning and then nothing.  all day.  ).  She finally retrieved that last bit of fabric when I played this morning. So apparently it is possible.  But it's just really, really hard and discouraging.  Hang in there, MK friends, I'll be here to cheer you on.


Congrats!!! Still have 2 more to go in my world.  Wish me luck.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> It's called the "You need to spend $5 and buy the costume glitch."  It hasn't happened very often in the past, but I have a sneaking suspicion that we will see it again in the near future.



Me, too.  Especially if tons of people pay them for this disaster.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!! Still have 2 more to go in my world.  Wish me luck.



Hang in there!  You still have 4 days.  I hope you get them soon!  I got #3 and #4 one after the other.  So weird.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> With 4 days to go I wouldn't give up yet.  I had 2 days of nothing and then I started getting those purses and finally the ears (took all day yesterday to get just one) and then at last the fabric.  And I didn't get up at night to play.  So there's still hope!



No plans to give up, I will continue until I run out of time. Did the same on Baymax’s outfit and I ultimately got it at last minute


----------



## 2010_Bride

Windwaker4444 said:


> It's called the "You need to spend $5 and buy the costume glitch."  It hasn't happened very often in the past, but I have a sneaking suspicion that we will see it again in the near future.



I won’t be spending any real money on a silly costume, that’s for sure! If Ariel wants to go swimming, she can skinny dip! I don’t think Prince Eric or any of the other characters will complain


----------



## squirrel

For those not getting fabric, what are your character levels at?  All of mine are at 4 except Ursula (3) and Ariel (2).


----------



## Skunky

Mine are at 5 Except Ursula (3) and Ariel (2).  I have been 2 day with zero fabric. I have the purses and ears.


----------



## 2010_Bride

squirrel said:


> For those not getting fabric, what are your character levels at?  All of mine are at 4 except Ursula (3) and Ariel (2).



Mine are all (5) except Ariel who is (3).


----------



## Araminta18

So I just welcomed Ariel late last night—took me 24 hours to get her last flower. I sent all three groups out 5 times and got one drop. Then today after her 8 hour task finished I still needed one more purse to level up to try for her costume so I dropped 40 gems on that. So *just*started collecting for her costume.  And I have all the premium characters and was playing constantly except for the middle of the night. I’m irritated beyond all reason that I still may not get her costume. What’s the point of paying for premium characters if the drops still suck?  I wasn’t behind either—stuck at all the normal time walls. My drops just sucked. 

I’m almost ready to write a customer complaint to Gameloft.  Good grief.


----------



## tasmith1993

Finished collecting fabric and got Ariel’s costume today during clinicals. I’m not leveling my TLM characters anymore in the hopes of building up my EC as much as possible for the conversion.... not looking too great at the moment though, I am down to 23k after the costume


----------



## wingweaver84

Ok,progress report:

-working towards Ursula's Lair with 8k left to go(at the moment I'm sitting on 7,035 shells);welcomed Bambi this morning;he looks so cute hopping around!Everyone who's able is on their shortest tasks,most of which are an hour. I currently have 16 gems and right now I'm leveling up Elastigirl to 5. I'm hoping the gem cost to get the rest of what I need for Ariel won't be too astronomical,but we'll see. I just need the flowers and the currency.

Also,here's a question:why does the Training Camp(a Mulan attraction)give out masks for Elastigirl?


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 9/10 for kelp flowers! I got 3 of them just today.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I’m at 9/10 for kelp flowers! I got 3 of them just today.



*NICE!!!
*
Like I said in a post earlier today, they tend to come in bunches (eventually).


----------



## Windwaker4444

squirrel said:


> For those not getting fabric, what are your character levels at?  All of mine are at 4 except Ursula (3) and Ariel (2).


I have Ariel at 3, Eric at 6 and all others at 5.


----------



## Pocahontas618

squirrel said:


> For those not getting fabric, what are your character levels at?  All of mine are at 4 except Ursula (3) and Ariel (2).


Usula 4, Ariel 2, everyone else at 5. I was able to get the satchels and ears very quickly, but still no fabric all day.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I’m at 9/10 for kelp flowers! I got 3 of them just today.


Almost there!!!!!  You'll do it!!!!


----------



## mmmears

In my game everyone's at 5 except Ariel is at 2 (can't get those stupid ears) and Flounder's at 4.  It was like this when I was trying to get her tail, too.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> In my game everyone's at 5 except Ariel is at 2 (can't get those stupid ears) and Flounder's at 4.  It was like this when I was trying to get her tail, too.



Would have gladly traded you ears for purses yesterday. 

I had 1 purse and 13 ear hats at one point when I got my final piece of fabric.


----------



## nicki401

squirrel said:


> For those not getting fabric, what are your character levels at?  All of mine are at 4 except Ursula (3) and Ariel (2).


 Everyone is at a level 5 except Ariel who is at level 2.


----------



## 10CJ

wnwardii said:


> Golden Trophy event again.



Does anyone know the rewards?


----------



## hopemax

So in my Windows game, I have all the Fabric...BUT!!! No costume!  I only have 5 purses. 

At least Triton is free to work on purses now too.


----------



## Mackado323

Still working on the mermaid form. Has anyone gotten her mermaid form, and can tell me if she has a mission that she can sit in the grotto?


----------



## hopemax

Alright, Mermaid costume countdown started in Windows.  Is there an official popup "Thanks for completing this event?"  Someone said there was a quest task when Ariel gets to level 4?


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Alright, Mermaid costume countdown started in Windows.  Is there an official popup "Thanks for completing this event?"  Someone said there was a quest task when Ariel gets to level 4?



Not that I know of.  And it took me all day to get her to Level 3.  Not sure she is ever getting to 4.


----------



## squirrel

Hmm, thought maybe not having the LM characters at a high enough level was causing some to have bad drop rates for the fabric.  That doesn't seem to be the case.

I got another fabric piece so I'm at 3 now.  Might as well stay up another 7 mins and see if I can get one more before bed, otherwise I will send her out again to see what happens.


----------



## wnwardii

10CJ said:


> Does anyone know the rewards?



Rank 1-10 = Triton's Gold Trophy & 3,500 Event Currency (EC) & 20 gems
Rank 11-50 = Triton's Gold Trophy & 2,500 EC
Rank 51 - 5,000 = 1,500 EC
Rank 501 - 1,000 = 1,000 EC
Rank 1,001 - 2,000 = 500 EC
Rank 2,001 - 3,000 = 200 EC

It appears that if you participate at some level, you will at least get some event currency.


----------



## chelynnah

tasmith1993 said:


> Finished collecting fabric and got Ariel’s costume today during clinicals. I’m not leveling my TLM characters anymore in the hopes of building up my EC as much as possible for the conversion.... not looking too great at the moment though, I am down to 23k after the costume



Good to know someone’s getting fabric.  I have had the task to get Ariel’s costume since there were 7-8 days left.  I have had / pieces of fabric in 4+ days.  That is absolutely taking the mick!  I rarely complain (except to tell them to stop running so many events before they have the land to support it - they don’t need an event every 2 months) but this is flipping ridiculous!


----------



## 2010_Bride

chelynnah said:


> Good to know someone’s getting fabric.  I have had the task to get Ariel’s costume since there were 7-8 days left.  I have had / pieces of fabric in 4+ days.  That is absolutely taking the mick!  I rarely complain (except to tell them to stop running so many events before they have the land to support it - they don’t need an event every 2 months) but this is flipping ridiculous!



I honestly think there is a problem. I’ve had 0 fabrics in over three days. Somethings not right. I’m sending in a ticket today. It’s not that the fabrics are slow to drop, it’s that they’re not dropping at all (and I noticed last night that when I clicked on the fabric task check mark Ariel didn’t even exit the attraction - it’s like she wasn’t even on the task even though it showed that she was). I’ll update here if I get a response (although I’m sure they’ll just say that it’s legendary and to keep trying...sigh).


----------



## Pocahontas618

I had one fabric drop this morning after 3 days of none. Sent them out 3 times today and nothing.


----------



## Nessats

Mackado323 said:


> Still working on the mermaid form. Has anyone gotten her mermaid form, and can tell me if she has a mission that she can sit in the grotto?



Yes, she does have a task that has her sit in the grotto.  I have Ariel at level 4.  I don't recall the name of the task exactly, but I think it has grotto in the name. She is currently on a four hour task at the moment, so I can't look up the exact name.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Exactly as I expected...and yes, my happiness is always ecstatic. They’ve been sent out four times today and still no fabric.

“Thank you for your reply.

We're sorry to hear about your issue. Kindly note that the drop rate for rare items is very low. You should be persistent with tasks to get the items that you need or you can purchase gems to skip some of the requirements if desired.
Token drop rate increases once they reach Tier 4 in Happiness Level.

Thank you for your time and understanding, have a nice day.”


----------



## mikegood2

2010_Bride said:


> Exactly as I expected...and yes, my happiness is always ecstatic. They’ve been sent out four times today and still no fabric.
> 
> “Thank you for your reply.
> 
> We're sorry to hear about your issue. Kindly note that the drop rate for rare items is very low. You should be persistent with tasks to get the items that you need or you can purchase gems to skip some of the requirements if desired.
> Token drop rate increases once they reach Tier 4 in Happiness Level.
> 
> Thank you for your time and understanding, have a nice day.”



They basically said, sorry your not happy, but we make these difficult because we want you to get frustrated and spend money.

No question there is a problem with how drop rates go. Like many, I went close to 2 days with no fabric drops, then I got all 5 in 7 or 8 sent jobs. So there is still hope for people with awful drop rates. Problem is, in both cases that is not they way drops should ever work.

*Question about Ariel’s mermaid costume. Do we know for a fact that it needs to be completed by the end of the event, or is it possible to continue collecting afterwards.
*
As far as quests go, I don’t think there are any event quests for her after you get her mermaid costume. I finished mine close to 2 days ago and have Ariel up to level 4 and haven’t gotten any quests. She did get a sidequest though.


----------



## mikegood2

Nessats said:


> Yes, she does have a task that has her sit in the grotto.  I have Ariel at level 4.  I don't recall the name of the task exactly, but I think it has grotto in the name. She is currently on a four hour task at the moment, so I can't look up the exact name.



Wasn’t that a side quest though and didn’t it require Ariel to be in her human form? I could be entirely wrong, but I thought level 4 triggered that quest. Not the mermaid costume. Honestly, I’ve mentally checked out of this event a day or two and just clicking and sending characters.


----------



## Haley R

Finally welcoming Ariel


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> Finally welcoming Ariel


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

How kind of them to let you know that you can spend money to get the stuff they are making so hard to get in the game. What a helpful response...


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Finally welcoming Ariel



YAY!!!


----------



## mara512

Had no internet the last 24 hours but in that time I finally welcomed Ariel and I am 3 away of each item (purse, ear, fabric) to getting her tail.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Wish I could trade with some of you!  I got all my purse drops super easy but Ariel's ear hats took twice as long.  Got 3 fabrics for her tail in 1 day, nothing for 2 days, and then 1 drop for today.  1 Fabric away from getting her and pretty much finishing the event.  On the plus side, I can send all the TLM characters on 1 hour tasks for EC except Triton/Ariel, so my EC is now up to 75K with 2.75 days left, so I should have enough for the tail and the 40 gem conversion.

Good luck to everyone as we near the homestretch!


----------



## nicki401

Im still at  0/5 with the fabric too. UGH


----------



## KimRonRufus

This mermaid fabric thing is really getting me irritated. I have needed just ONE more for days now! Especially disheartening for those us who got the premium characters and were ahead of schedule, or at least keeping up with it. I should have hit the wall, and instead I lost my headstart! Not doing a great job convincing me to buy the extras next time...


----------



## CallieMar

Ariel’s mermaid form will be ready in an hour. I had decent fabric drops and the ears were what took me the longest. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nessats

mikegood2 said:


> Wasn’t that a side quest though and didn’t it require Ariel to be in her human form? I could be entirely wrong, but I thought level 4 triggered that quest. Not the mermaid costume. Honestly, I’ve mentally checked out of this event a day or two and just clicking and sending characters.



No.  This is an 8-hour task that has nothing to do with the event.  It's called "Visiting the Grotto" and Ariel goes and sits on her throne in the grotto.  I have her doing it for the second time right now.  They did mention during the Facebook Live prior to the event that Ariel would be able to sit in the grotto, and people would come by and take her picture. I haven't seen that, yet, but she does sit there and wave.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Because I love a good list....

Event Stats:
Sebastian - ready for 6
Scuttle - ready for 7
Ariel - ready for 3
Eric - ready for 6
King Triton - ready for 5
Flounder - ready for 5
Ursula - ready for 4
Clams -193 <---this is like the bots I think, but somehow only Ursula helps you collect them?  Maybe I'm missing something?
EC - 42,861
Up to 3 fabrics, SO CLOSE!!!!  Maybe, maybe, maybe, I won't have to spend gems.  Fingers crossed.  Best wishes to all!

Others:
Michael Darling - ready for 8
John Darling - ready for 8
Elizabeth Swann - ready for 10
Will Turner - ready for 10
Captain Barbossa - ready for 7
Tia Dalma - ready for 5
Davy Jones - ready for 8
Bambi - ready for 10
Christopher Robin - collecting for 8
Hiro - ready for 9
Baymax - collecting for 10
Yokai - ready for 9
Go Go - ready for 9
Honey Lemon - ready for 10
Fred - ready for 9
Wasabi - ready for 8
Everyone else is maxed out
Magic - 9,825,111 <---- this will go WAY down once all the above leveling begins to happen 

Randomly - A long time ago I made a request on this board as to what events I would like to see, and what character sets I would like added.  My list was.....
Little Mermaid - Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, King Triton, Ursula, Fletsom, Jetsom <--- almost got it right
Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Eyeore, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Kanga, Roo, Christopher Robin <---- almost got it right
Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs - Snow White, Doc, Happy, Dopey, Grumpy, Sneezey, Bashful, Sleepy, Charming, the Evil Queen <----- almost got it right
Robin Hood - Robin, Marion, Little Jon, Friar Tuck, King Richard, Sheriff of Nottingham 
Alice in Wonderland - Alice, Queen of Hearts, Cheshire Cat, White Rabbit, Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum, Mad Hatter, March Hair <---- almost got it right
Duck Tales - Uncle Scrooge, Huey, Dewy, Louie, and Webby
Bambi - Bambi, Thumper, Flower <----- YAY ME!!!!!
Pinocchio - Pinocchio, Gepeto, Cleo, Figero, Jiminey Cricket, Gideon, Fowl Fellow
Cinderella - add in Fairy Godmother, Lady Tramaine, Drizella, Anastasia, Jacq, Gus, and Lucifer <---- well they added one at least
Peter Pan - add in Peter, Smee, Hook, Crocodile, Wendy, Michael, John, Nana <---- they added some, but I still want Smee, Crocodile and Nana
Toy Story - add in the Potato Heads and the Slinky Dog

I hope they add in my other requests and I also would like to add the character sets for:
Wreck It Ralph
Moana
Hercules
and of course, the ones I named above; Duck Tales, Robin Hood, Pinocchio


----------



## chelynnah

mikegood2 said:


> They basically said, sorry your not happy, but we make these difficult because we want you to get frustrated and spend money.
> 
> No question there is a problem with how drop rates go. Like many, I went close to 2 days with no fabric drops, then I got all 5 in 7 or 8 sent jobs. So there is still hope for people with awful drop rates. Problem is, in both cases that is not they way drops should ever work.
> 
> *Question about Ariel’s mermaid costume. Do we know for a fact that it needs to be completed by the end of the event, or is it possible to continue collecting afterwards.
> *
> As far as quests go, I don’t think there are any event quests for her after you get her mermaid costume. I finished mine close to 2 days ago and have Ariel up to level 4 and haven’t gotten any quests. She did get a sidequest though.


Yes, it’s like the costume in big hero six.  Once the event was over it was no longer available


----------



## Haley R

AJGolden1013 said:


> Because I love a good list....
> 
> Event Stats:
> Sebastian - ready for 6
> Scuttle - ready for 7
> Ariel - ready for 3
> Eric - ready for 6
> King Triton - ready for 5
> Flounder - ready for 5
> Ursula - ready for 4
> Clams -193 <---this is like the bots I think, but somehow only Ursula helps you collect them?  Maybe I'm missing something?
> EC - 42,861
> Up to 3 fabrics, SO CLOSE!!!!  Maybe, maybe, maybe, I won't have to spend gems.  Fingers crossed.  Best wishes to all!
> 
> Others:
> Michael Darling - ready for 8
> John Darling - ready for 8
> Elizabeth Swann - ready for 10
> Will Turner - ready for 10
> Captain Barbossa - ready for 7
> Tia Dalma - ready for 5
> Davy Jones - ready for 8
> Bambi - ready for 10
> Christopher Robin - collecting for 8
> Hiro - ready for 9
> Baymax - collecting for 10
> Yokai - ready for 9
> Go Go - ready for 9
> Honey Lemon - ready for 10
> Fred - ready for 9
> Wasabi - ready for 8
> Everyone else is maxed out
> Magic - 9,825,111 <---- this will go WAY down once all the above leveling begins to happen
> 
> Randomly - A long time ago I made a request on this board as to what events I would like to see, and what character sets I would like added.  My list was.....
> Little Mermaid - Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Flounder, Scuttle, King Triton, Ursula, Fletsom, Jetsom <--- almost got it right
> Winnie the Pooh - Pooh, Piglet, Eyeore, Tigger, Rabbit, Owl, Kanga, Roo, Christopher Robin <---- almost got it right
> Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs - Snow White, Doc, Happy, Dopey, Grumpy, Sneezey, Bashful, Sleepy, Charming, the Evil Queen <----- almost got it right
> Robin Hood - Robin, Marion, Little Jon, Friar Tuck, King Richard, Sheriff of Nottingham
> Alice in Wonderland - Alice, Queen of Hearts, Cheshire Cat, White Rabbit, Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum, Mad Hatter, March Hair <---- almost got it right
> Duck Tales - Uncle Scrooge, Huey, Dewy, Louie, and Webby
> Bambi - Bambi, Thumper, Flower <----- YAY ME!!!!!
> Pinocchio - Pinocchio, Gepeto, Cleo, Figero, Jiminey Cricket, Gideon, Fowl Fellow
> Cinderella - add in Fairy Godmother, Lady Tramaine, Drizella, Anastasia, Jacq, Gus, and Lucifer <---- well they added one at least
> Peter Pan - add in Peter, Smee, Hook, Crocodile, Wendy, Michael, John, Nana <---- they added some, but I still want Smee, Crocodile and Nana
> Toy Story - add in the Potato Heads and the Slinky Dog
> 
> I hope they add in my other requests and I also would like to add the character sets for:
> Wreck It Ralph
> Moana
> Hercules
> and of course, the ones I named above; Duck Tales, Robin Hood, Pinocchio


I’d like to see wreck it Ralph, Hercules, and Tarzan


----------



## Pocahontas618

300 clams, anyone know the max? I haven’t been upgrading characters, just trying to get fabric. And it’s going absolutely horrible. No drop since early am so I’m still stuck at 1.


----------



## Disney_Alli

So annoyed. I have no fabric for Ariel’s costume despite sending Ariel and King Triton out repeatedly for the last 3 days. I too wrote to game loft but have yet to receive their canned response. I’m pissed.


----------



## mikegood2

The interns were doing a fairly good job keeping the players relatively happy with the game lately. To bad it seems like they really messed up the fabric drop rate for a fairly large group of people. Might take them awhile to get back on some players good side after this.


----------



## hopemax

Pocahontas618 said:


> 300 clams, anyone know the max? I haven’t been upgrading characters, just trying to get fabric. And it’s going absolutely horrible. No drop since early am so I’m still stuck at 1.



The max is always equal to what you need for upgrades.  So add the total clams that Sebastian, Flounder, et all need and that's the max you can have.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> The max is always equal to what you need for upgrades.  So add the total clams that Sebastian, Flounder, et all need and that's the max you can have.



Yes, this is true, and it stinks.  For days when I was working on getting Ariel and her tail I had maxed out on the stupid things and couldn't get any more.  Now of course I need them.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Speaking of the clams, has anyone else noticed that when you tap them, for a brief second, they turn into a cloud, like from previous tappers? It's kinda neat.


----------



## Pocahontas618

hopemax said:


> The max is always equal to what you need for upgrades.  So add the total clams that Sebastian, Flounder, et all need and that's the max you can have.


Thanks! It appears I have reached my max


----------



## CallieMar

Pocahontas618 said:


> Thanks! It appears I have reached my max



Keep tapping on them even if you’ve maxed out. You still receive 3 EC per clam, you just don’t get any more clam tokens.


----------



## PrincessS121212

PrincessS121212 said:


> Wish I could trade with some of you!  I got all my purse drops super easy but Ariel's ear hats took twice as long.  Got 3 fabrics for her tail in 1 day, nothing for 2 days, and then 1 drop for today.  1 Fabric away from getting her and pretty much finishing the event.  On the plus side, I can send all the TLM characters on 1 hour tasks for EC except Triton/Ariel, so my EC is now up to 75K with 2.75 days left, so I should have enough for the tail and the 40 gem conversion.
> 
> Good luck to everyone as we near the homestretch!



Apparently complaining here on occasion makes miracles happen!  After complaining how slow it was to get flowers for Ariel, the next day I got 3 drops in a row and then got her the day after that.  This time, not even an hour after the comment about fabric I got the last piece I needed! 

Costume is now complete and I love that if you level up Ariel with her tail it is a different image in front of the castle than that of her with legs.  Nice touch artists!  I know this event has been bogged down with some annoying things, but I like to give credit where it's due- the artists did an awesome job with this event, everything from the little eyes inside the clams to the fact that you can see the tails/tentacles under water of the characters swimming was a really nice touch.  And the dialogue wasn't quite as cheesy and obnoxious as some of the previous events so the writers can give themselves a quick pat on the back as well.


----------



## PrincessS121212

AJGolden1013 said:


> Because I love a good list....
> 
> Randomly - A long time ago I made a request on this board as to what events I would like to see, and what character sets I would like added.  My list was.....
> 
> Robin Hood - Robin, Marion, Little Jon, Friar Tuck, King Richard, Sheriff of Nottingham
> Duck Tales - Uncle Scrooge, Huey, Dewy, Louie, and Webby
> Pinocchio - Pinocchio, Gepeto, Cleo, Figero, Jiminey Cricket, Gideon, Fowl Fellow
> Cinderella - add in Fairy Godmother, Lady Tramaine, Drizella, Anastasia, Jacq, Gus, and Lucifer <---- well they added one at least
> Peter Pan - add in Peter, Smee, Hook, Crocodile, Wendy, Michael, John, Nana <---- they added some, but I still want Smee, Crocodile and Nana
> Toy Story - add in the Potato Heads and the Slinky Dog
> 
> I hope they add in my other requests and I also would like to add the character sets for:
> Wreck It Ralph
> Moana
> Hercules
> and of course, the ones I named above; Duck Tales, Robin Hood, Pinocchio


Congrats on the leveling!  You'll have many of them maxed out in no time.

I like your list of future add ins, though I would insist that if they add Ducktales it needs to be old school animation because the new one is creepy.
Very doubtful it will happen, but I would also like to see The Rescuers and Tarzan characters added.

It would be neat for Halloween if they gave Donald his 3 Amigos costume and then added the other 2 birds as characters, but I bet that will be too obscure for most players.  Quite frankly giving Donald a task that actually collects something would be nice, as he is the only one of the main group that doesn't help with trophies or currency for events at all, only the occasional token drop for what, maybe 1 or 2 characters?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I’d like to see wreck it Ralph, Hercules, and Tarzan


Hercules is my vote!!!  But only if I get a decent boss battle with Hades.  If not, I'd rather wait.  

I'd really like to see the interns group all the previous villains together that we have already collected and have them team up with Maleficient.  I'd love them to cause some Halloween trouble.


----------



## Windwaker4444

So this morning I only needed 1 more fabric for Ariel's tail.  As of tonight, about 7 tasks later, I still need 1 more fabric.  Still not giving up hope, but sheesh.  This is taking me forever.  Congrats to everyone who has finished the event.  Hopefully, I'll join you all tomorrow.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> I hope they add in my other requests and I also would like to add the character sets for:
> Wreck It Ralph
> Moana
> Hercules
> and of course, the ones I named above; Duck Tales, Robin Hood, Pinocchio



I’d be shocked if we don’t have a Wreck It Ralph event around the release date in November (?)

It would be interesting to see if they try to do some type of Mary Poppins/Mary Poppins Returns Event in December. I don't really like the idea and non animated movie characters, that’s why I’ve never liked the Pirate characters, but I’m also really curious how they would try to make it work.

Since they added the water ways for tLM, I have a feeling we will be getting Finding Nemo within the next 6 months. I originally though it would be sooner, but with the 2 movies I mentioned above getting released this year, I incision it getting moved back.

I also like the Idea of Alice in Wonderland, Pinocchio and Robin Hood. I’ve always liked the  idea of events rotating from older to newer.


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> I’d be shocked if we don’t have a Wreck It Ralph event around the release date in November (?)
> 
> It would be interesting to see if they try to do some type of Mary Poppins/Mary Poppins Returns Event in December. I don't really like the idea and non animated movie characters, that’s why I’ve never liked the Pirate characters, but I’m also really curious how they would try to make it work.
> 
> Since they added the water ways for tLM, I have a feeling we will be getting Finding Nemo within the next 6 months. I originally though it would be sooner, but with the 2 movies I mentioned above getting released this year, I incision it getting moved back.
> 
> I also like the Idea of Alice in Wonderland, Pinocchio and Robin Hood. I’ve always liked the  idea of events rotating from older to newer.



We already have Alice in Wonderland....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

My drops for the mermaid costume started out pretty good and I got two fabrics fairly quickly - but none in the past few days and still sitting on two.  Hopefully I can get at least a couple more to reduce number of gems to welcome it ... and then hopefully there is a benefit to having it vs never using it after I get it


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> We already have Alice in Wonderland....





I guess I’ve had mine sent home for so long I forgot.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I got the costume. Is that the end if the event? I didn't get a prompt or "thank you for participating" thing, but I don't have any other tasks on the list, either. Some people mentioned levelling up Ariel more gets a task, but is it event related? If it is, it should be on my list, and I've got nothing.


----------



## Pocahontas618

Can anyone make a prediction on which set of characters might be helpful for the next event? Would like to start leveling those up.  Does higher levels still mean more event currency?


----------



## Arundal

Disney_Alli said:


> So annoyed. I have no fabric for Ariel’s costume despite sending Ariel and King Triton out repeatedly for the last 3 days. I too wrote to game loft but have yet to receive their canned response. I’m pissed.



For the last 2 to 3 days I have been sitting at needing 1 purse and 1 fabric with no drops. Two days left and I am hoping it gets better!

Note: no sooner posted this and checked quests and got last fabric. Only need another purse now! Finally

Note: I have now gotten last purse but need to wait on Ariel to finish her quest and I will get her custome.

I have a theory that the programming changes when they run the mini-events “Gold one” that finished today.  Don’t know but keep trying two days left everyone.


----------



## Hoodie

KimRonRufus said:


> I got the costume. Is that the end if the event? I didn't get a prompt or "thank you for participating" thing, but I don't have any other tasks on the list, either. Some people mentioned levelling up Ariel more gets a task, but is it event related? If it is, it should be on my list, and I've got nothing.


I didn't get anything either. I haven't Ariel's still a 3 though.

I still had some side tasks so maybe those need to be done?


----------



## hopemax

I just got Ariel to 4.  The only quest that popped up was a Yellow side quest, not a Purple one.


----------



## wingweaver84

I've given up on the Windows version,but I'm less than 2k short of building Ursula's Lair with 1 day and 21 hours left on the iPad.


----------



## xthebowdenx

After 4 days of sending Ariel and Triton out for fabric, I got my last one this morning. I’ve got Eric, Flounder, Triton, Sebastian, and Scuttle all ready to go to 7. Ursula is almost ready to go to 6. Ariel is almost ready to go to 4 (costume unlocked). I have nearly 60K in EC and finished 6 in the last mini. So I would say this was a pretty successful event for me.


----------



## Araminta18

Well my drops for Ariel's kelp flowers ABSOLUTELY sucked, but the fabric drops weren't bad--I got all her fabric and purses in 2 days or so.  Just got her costume.  Still irritated with the developers, but at least I was able to get the costume.  Sorry for all who are still struggling--this has been the worst event for me and I've been playing since day one, and bought both of the premium characters.  Never before finished with such little time left til the end of the event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally done.  That fabric was making me a little nervous.  I even checked how much that last one would cost if I had to buy it...49 gems for 1 piece of fabric!!  Luckily I didn't have to go down that road.  I have Ariel getting sized for her tail so she will be ready in 1 hr.  And I suppose, other than collect EC, I' m done.  That was fun.  

Here are my stats so far:
61k in EC - going to see how close to 80 I can get
Sebastian, Eric, Flounder at 6
Scuttle, Ursula, Triton at 5
Ariel at 3

My other collections:
Michael at 6
John at 8
Elizabeth at 8
Davy Jones at 8
Jack  ready for 9
Tia ready for 9
Will at 8
Barbossa at 8
Christopher Robin at 8
Hiro at 9
Baymax at 9
Yokai ready for 10
Go Go ready for 10
Fred ready for 10
Wasabi at 9
And I need 9 more pieces of fabric for Jack's costume

It'll be nice to be able to start knocking BH6, PP and PotC off the list.  

As always, thanks to everyone who played along with me thru my  LM struggles on the forum.  You guys really add ALOT to the game!!!!  Love you all!!!!!


----------



## galaxygirl76

Haven't gotten any fabric yet and I've been sending them out every two hours for almost two days now, so I'm not expecting to get Ariel's mermaid outfit


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally done.  That fabric was making me a little nervous.  I even checked how much that last one would cost if I had to buy it...49 gems for 1 piece of fabric!!  Luckily I didn't have to go down that road.  I have Ariel getting sized for her tail so she will be ready in 1 hr.  And I suppose, other than collect EC, I' m done.  That was fun.
> 
> Here are my stats so far:
> 61k in EC - going to see how close to 80 I can get
> Sebastian, Eric, Flounder at 6
> Scuttle, Ursula, Triton at 5
> Ariel at 3
> 
> My other collections:
> Michael at 6
> John at 8
> Elizabeth at 8
> Davy Jones at 8
> Jack  ready for 9
> Tia ready for 9
> Will at 8
> Barbossa at 8
> Christopher Robin at 8
> Hiro at 9
> Baymax at 9
> Yokai ready for 10
> Go Go ready for 10
> Fred ready for 10
> Wasabi at 9
> And I need 9 more pieces of fabric for Jack's costume
> 
> It'll be nice to be able to start knocking BH6, PP and PotC off the list.
> 
> As always, thanks to everyone who played along with me thru my  LM struggles on the forum.  You guys really add ALOT to the game!!!!  Love you all!!!!!




YAY!!!


----------



## tasmith1993

Event Stats:
Sebastian - ready for 6
Scuttle - ready for 6
Ariel - ready for 3
Eric - ready for 5
King Triton - ready for 5
Flounder - ready for 5
Ursula - ready for 3
Clams -222
EC - 33,757 (been done for a day or two with the event, just seeing how much I can get. This is more than I usually get I believe, so I'm happy with wherever I end up )

Others:
Michael Darling - collecting for 7
John Darling - collecting for 9
Elizabeth Swann - ready for 10
Jack Sparrow - ready for 10
Will Turner - ready for 10
Captain Barbossa - ready for 9
Tia Dalma - collecting for 8
Davy Jones - ready for 6
Flower - leveling up to 10 now
Christopher Robin - collecting for 8
Hiro - ready for 9
Baymax - ready for 8
Yokai - collecting for 10
Go Go - ready for 9
Honey Lemon - ready for 10
Fred - ready for 9
Wasabi - ready for 8
microbots - 163.... ugh


Magic - 1,372,322 - I don't think I'm ever going to get to 2 million for the piece of land behind it's a small world  Every time I get close, I level a character that costs a crap load of magic.


----------



## karmstr112

I'm happy for all of you who have completed the story. It looks like I won't be seeing Ariel's tail. I've been waiting since Thursday to get my last 2 fabrics. After having all the pieces to level up all the LM characters, I broke down and leveled Flounder up to 5. I have 46,713 so I'll probably level Eric up to 6 in the morning.

Ariel       at            2              ready to level up

Ursula   at            4              ready to level up

King Triton          at            4              ready to level up

Scuttle  at            4              ready to level up

Flounder at         5             need 15/15

Sebastian            at            5              ready to level up

Prince Eric           at            5              ready to level up

Davy Jones         at            7              need 17/22

Tia Dalma            at            7              need 5 ear

Baymax at           7              need 4/5

Christopher Robin            at            7              need 1 ear

Wasabi at            7              need 14 ear

Michael Darling at            8              need 24/14

Capt Barbossa   at            9              need 14/5

Jack Sparrow      at            9              need 16 ear


----------



## mikegood2

*Event* *Stats*:
Sebastian: 5 (ready for 6)
Scuttle: 5 (ready for 6)
Ariel: 4
Prince Eric: 7
King Triton: 5 (ready for 6)
Flounder: 7
Ursula: 5

180 Clams
63K+ EC 


*Other* *Character*:
Michael Darling: 8
Tia Dalma: 9
Davy Jones: 9
Christopher Robin: 8


*Ready* *to* *MAX* (_Level_ _10_)
John Darling
Elizabeth Swann
Jack Sparrow
Will Turner
Captain Barbossa

Hiro
Baymax
Yakai
GoGo
Honey Lemon
Fred
Wiasabi


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *Event* *Stats*:
> Sebastian: 5 (ready for 6)
> Scuttle: 5 (ready for 6)
> Ariel: 4
> Prince Eric: 7
> King Triton: 5 (ready for 6)
> Flounder: 7
> Ursula: 5
> 
> 180 Clams
> 63K+ EC
> 
> 
> *Other* *Character*:
> Michael Darling: 8
> Tia Dalma: 9
> Davy Jones: 9
> Christopher Robin: 8
> 
> 
> *Ready* *to* *MAX* (_Level_ _10_)
> John Darling
> Elizabeth Swann
> Jack Sparrow
> Will Turner
> Captain Barbossa
> 
> Hiro
> Baymax
> Yakai
> GoGo
> Honey Lemon
> Fred
> Wiasabi


Wow.  You have so many characters to level up to 10.  Your castle is going to be really busy for awhile.  You are totally beating me!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> YAY!!!


Thx for your motivating messages to everyone.  You've kinda become the heart of our little forum world!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow.  You have so many characters to level up to 10.  Your castle is going to be really busy for awhile.  You are totally beating me!!!



Yeah, figure it’s gonna take 3 weeks or so to max those 12 9*, because I’ll need to mix in tLM and othe other ones ready to level in between. Really wish we could level up multiple characters!


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, figure it’s gonna take 3 weeks or so to max those 12 9*, because I’ll need to mix in tLM and othe other ones ready to level in between. Really wish we could level up multiple characters!


I would pay extra gems to have another spot for leveling up. 

I'm trying to decide if I want to save my gems for the next event or if I want another chest pedestal.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thx for your motivating messages to everyone.  You've kinda become the heart of our little forum world!!!



Aww.  That's so kind of you to say.  I'm really happy that you're done with the quests, and for everyone else who isn't done, keep trying!  There's still another day.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I would pay extra gems to have another spot for leveling up.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to save my gems for the next event or if I want another chest pedestal.





That was wierd! Both of us were responding to each others posts, on different threads at the same time. 

How many pedestals do you have, 2? If your thinking of spending gems on something, your probably better off spending them on another parade slot.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

For two days now I have been at 4/5 fabric and yet, nothing. argggggggggggggggggkhjfehkjfeasadzsckvdzyiurghjlfgdjgkdfssfajlgSd why do we all play this game again


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> That was wierd! Both of us were responding to each others posts, on different threads at the same time.
> 
> How many pedestals do you have, 2? If your thinking of spending gems on something, your probably better off spending them on another parade slot.


Haha that is weird! I only have one chest pedestal. So should I get another one? 

I have 4 parade slots and these are the floats I have: Bambi, LM, Mickey, Toy Story, Sleeping Beauty, Wall-E, and Peter Pan.


----------



## godders

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> For two days now I have been at 4/5 fabric and yet, nothing. argggggggggggggggggkhjfehkjfeasadzsckvdzyiurghjlfgdjgkdfssfajlgSd why do we all play this game again



I've been trying to get fabric for 6 days and I've still had nothing. Been sending out Ariel and Triton to get them constantly. Want the costume but I refuse to pay any money at this point out of sheer annoyance!


----------



## Haley R

godders said:


> I've been trying to get fabric for 6 days and I've still had nothing. Been sending out Ariel and Triton to get them constantly. Want the costume but I refuse to pay any money at this point out of sheer annoyance!


I sent them out to do side quests instead lol. I know I won’t be getting that costume. I also sent Mickey out to do his 16 hr quest to serenade Minnie.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I sent them out to do side quests instead lol. I know I won’t be getting that costume. I also sent Mickey out to do his 16 hr quest to serenade Minnie.



Don’t give up. Late yesterday within two hours after days of nothing I got my last fabric and purse. You can do this!


----------



## Aces86

Need two more fabric with one day left! Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Disney_Alli

I've gotten two fabrics in the last day... if nothing else I now have enough gems to buy Ariel's tail if I can't get the fabric through drops.


----------



## karmstr112

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> For two days now I have been at 4/5 fabric and yet, nothing. argggggggggggggggggkhjfehkjfeasadzsckvdzyiurghjlfgdjgkdfssfajlgSd why do we all play this game again



Apparently complaining here besides being cathartic can also turn the tide. I finally got another fabric after whining late last night. Only one more fabric to go [or 49 gems] to get the tail. Good luck!


----------



## Wdw1015

It took me forever to get all the flowers to welcome Aerial so now I’ve been behind in getting the needed items for her costume. Very frustrating when I have both gem characters, not to mention I sat doing nothing for several days after hitting the time wall. Erg.


----------



## Quellman

Wdw1015 said:


> It took me forever to get all the flowers to welcome Aerial so now I’ve been behind in getting the needed items for her costume. Very frustrating when I have both gem characters, not to mention I sat doing nothing for several days after hitting the time wall. Erg.


I would have liked to at least see the fabric as a choice in gold chests as well.  At least a second avenue to get them.  Especially since the gold chests never have anything I need in them.


----------



## squirrel

Still need 2 pieces of fabric.  Terrible drop rates as the weekend is over and still nothing.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Wdw1015 said:


> It took me forever to get all the flowers to welcome Aerial so now I’ve been behind in getting the needed items for her costume. Very frustrating when I have both gem characters, not to mention I sat doing nothing for several days after hitting the time wall. Erg.


Yeah, I feel like this whole costume thing is slap in the face to everyone who went the extra mile (premium characters, dedicated playing, ect.) You do what "they" want you to do, you think you have an edge, and you STILL could end up getting the shaft. I mean, why should I bother with extras next time? And do casual players even have a chance? (I do actually like this game, it's just that this last bit has been a tad...unfair.)


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Don’t give up. Late yesterday within two hours after days of nothing I got my last fabric and purse. You can do this!


I have one day to get all of the fabric lol. I’m not getting my hopes up


----------



## figment_jii

I need one more fabric and one more ear hat for Ariel's costume...all things considered, I feel like I didn't do so bad this event because I was traveling for a week a half in the middle, which put me way behind in welcoming Ursula.  Hopefully the hat and fabric will drop today!


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Me, half asleep last night: oh look, Ariel’s ready to level up! Let’s do that!

(All fabrics collected, one more ear hat needed for tail)

Me, 4AM: hey, the 4 hour ear tasks are done, let’s collect that tail! (Costume Room, many items still needed for tail)
THERE MUST BE SOME MISTAKE!! MY GAME IS BROKEN!!


----------



## esilanna

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Me, half asleep last night: oh look, Ariel’s ready to level up! Let’s do that!
> 
> (All fabrics collected, one more ear hat needed for tail)
> 
> Me, 4AM: hey, the 4 hour ear tasks are done, let’s collect that tail! (Costume Room, many items still needed for tail)
> THERE MUST BE SOME MISTAKE!! MY GAME IS BROKEN!!



I did the same thing. I had all the purses and ear hats for Ariel's tail, but then I upgraded her. It uses the same purse/ear hat combo to upgrade as it does to get her tail. I was mad until I realized my mistake


----------



## KPach525

I hadn’t collected a fabric since Thursday and sat at 3/5 all weekend. So I finally caved and used 94 gems to buy the last 2. This was truly the worst drop rates I have ever seen.


----------



## Haley R

I got one fabric today lol


----------



## mara512

FINALLY Ariel has her tail!  After almost 3 days of nothing I got the last fabric today.


----------



## hopemax

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Me, half asleep last night: oh look, Ariel’s ready to level up! Let’s do that!
> 
> (All fabrics collected, one more ear hat needed for tail)
> 
> Me, 4AM: hey, the 4 hour ear tasks are done, let’s collect that tail! (Costume Room, many items still needed for tail)
> THERE MUST BE SOME MISTAKE!! MY GAME IS BROKEN!!



Oh, that's brutal!  I'm so sorry.


----------



## wingweaver84

That's it. The event's over for me with no Ariel. I just unlocked the quest to collect kelp flowers. 10 are needed and they're all *epic. *Not to mention the fact that there's only two characters to send out for them and it's a pair. Not to mention it's another 15k,which I cannot accumulate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

had terrible drop rates for the fabric .... until this morning when I got the last two - so guess, that is it for the event

Overall I think it was a good event, but they need to change up the last part - just having you hope for "epic" drops is sort of annoying, and then no real payoff - just that's it.  no battle, no cut scene, no new item really


----------



## squirrel

The last two dropped this morning and now I have Ariel's Tail.


----------



## KimRonRufus

TheMaxRebo said:


> had terrible drop rates for the fabric .... until this morning when I got the last two - so guess, that is it for the event
> 
> Overall I think it was a good event, but they need to change up the last part - just having you hope for "epic" drops is sort of annoying, and then no real payoff - just that's it.  no battle, no cut scene, no new item really


You're right. It's like a soft closing. Soooooo anticlimactic. No villian battle, like in the good ol days. No big event. I was CERTAIN they were going to at least perform at the amphitheater together one last time. After I got the costume, I was like, "Is that it? Did I do it?...Somebody?" It's like they just checked out or something. Weird.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Overall I think it was a good event, but they need to change up the last part - just having you hope for "epic" drops is sort of annoying, and then no real payoff - just that's it.  no battle, no cut scene, no new item really



Completely agree, until we got to Ariel and it feel like everything fell apart. Luckily I had decent drop rates, but something is really messed up with drop rates. At least for some people. How many people commented on going 0 for a days and ended up getting a few in a row?

Also agree with the abrupt ending. After getting Ariel’s mermaid costume, I spent the next few days waiting for the next quest. All they’d need to do is add some type of congrats for ending the event pop up.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Finally got some fabrics during the day but I still need three of them. Just like with the Kelp flowers, my drop rates have been awful. Before Ariel I was doing just fine and getting everything done with time to spare until the next character unlocked, now it looks like I won't get her tail and I'm not enthused.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Welcomed Ariel at bedtime Thursday night, then sent her on her 8hr quest overnight.  Was gone camping all weekend, so only checked in on my game about 3-4 times a day.  Yet I miraculously was able to get her mermaid costume right after work today!!  With how bad my kelp flower drop rate was, I am honestly surprised that I managed to finish the event.  Yay!!!


----------



## PrincessP

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Me, half asleep last night: oh look, Ariel’s ready to level up! Let’s do that!
> 
> (All fabrics collected, one more ear hat needed for tail)
> 
> Me, 4AM: hey, the 4 hour ear tasks are done, let’s collect that tail! (Costume Room, many items still needed for tail)
> THERE MUST BE SOME MISTAKE!! MY GAME IS BROKEN!!





esilanna said:


> I did the same thing. I had all the purses and ear hats for Ariel's tail, but then I upgraded her. It uses the same purse/ear hat combo to upgrade as it does to get her tail. I was mad until I realized my mistake



Yikes!  I am totally crushed for both of you. Soooo sorry.


----------



## Haley R

I ended up buying a second chest pedestal with my 35 gems since I only had one. Now to start saving for something else.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

wow the whole complain on here and your drop rates get better thing completely worked...last fabric gotten, tail welcomed, now I can actually sit down in piece without checking my phone every two hours like a maniac! a little too close for my liking, but I’d rather reach it now than tomorrow morning...


----------



## Disney_Alli

Complaining here has not worked for me. I'm still 3 fabric short. I'll be checking every 2 hours until I get off work and then I'll probably buy the missing fabric with gems - though I was really hoping I'd be able to use them for Under the Sea since I didn't have enough gems for it earlier.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Pocahontas618 said:


> Can anyone make a prediction on which set of characters might be helpful for the next event? Would like to start leveling those up.  Does higher levels still mean more event currency?


So far the pattern has generally been whatever the previous event was before the event you are on currently will help with the next timed event. eg. Lilo & Stitch helping with TLM

If they keep to this pattern, BH6 characters should help with the next event, and then the event after that TLM characters should help with the event after that, etc. giving you time to finish leveling your characters to 10 by the time the next timed event rolls around when they are needed.

As for higher levels equaling higher event currency, the answer is sort of.  Most of the characters will have 1-3 tasks that will earn EC, so the higher the character's level, the better your chances at having all possible tasks available to you when needed so you can pick and choose.  If you leave them at a lower level, you may run the risk that they are too low to have a task that will help with EC, or only 1 unlocked when that character may have multiple tasks available for EC. (this event Lilo and Stitch characters, Lilo/Nani/Angel/Cobra only had 1 task for EC, but Stitch and Jumba had 2 tasks each, and Pleakley had 3 tasks)

Long story short, unless you need to welcome characters in your main story line, I'd focus on alternating between leveling up BH6 and TLM characters as much as possible to try to get them to levels 8-9 and have them ready for 10, and then max them to 10 when you have time.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m up to 38002 EC, hoping I can earn another 2000 before tomorrow so I get the even half of the gem conversion. 
This will be the highest amount of gems I’ve received so wooooo


----------



## sapphirenian

Finally getting Ariel’s tail! I had one fabric drop every single day for the last 5 days. At least I was compensated for buying all premium characters + attraction (which I did for the very first time in any event). I feel bad for the people who are still having awful drop rates for the fabric, though. I hope the drops suddenly surge on the few hours left we have.


----------



## klo1335

As a new player of this game, I need to know the trick as how everyone is able to get so much magic and gems?  I honestly don't complete any tasks early and save but I still always seem to be very low.  Is it just playing a while you eventually build it up?  In this Ariel thing I didn't even get to build Atlantica because I didn't have enough of the sand shells.


----------



## Wdw1015

Came up one fabric short of getting the tail and not enough time to send them another time. This is the first ever event I haven’t been able to finish and it’s very annoying. That aside...do we have any idea if the tail actually does anything for the game? As of yet, Baymaxs armor hasn’t done diddley. Not a fan of spending my hard earned gems on this last stupid fabric. So annoyed for all those days I did nothing due to the time wall only to rush through the end and still come up short.


----------



## cpc7857

klo1335 said:


> As a new player of this game, I need to know the trick as how everyone is able to get so much magic and gems?  I honestly don't complete any tasks early and save but I still always seem to be very low.  Is it just playing a while you eventually build it up?  In this Ariel thing I didn't even get to build Atlantica because I didn't have enough of the sand shells.



The longer you play, the more characters you'll earn.  Those characters will each earn magic, and gems when you level them up.  I started playing in April, and I've only recently started feeling like I have surplus magic and gems.

The Lilo and Stitch event happened days after I started playing and I did what I could, but was only able to welcome one character and no attractions.


----------



## tasmith1993

I made it to 40k EC 

Now trying to see how much I can get (I know I won’t get another 2k) to level up some characters before the event ends with the extra EC.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Came up one fabric short of getting the tail and not enough time to send them another time. This is the first ever event I haven’t been able to finish and it’s very annoying. That aside...do we have any idea if the tail actually does anything for the game? As of yet, Baymaxs armor hasn’t done diddley. Not a fan of spending my hard earned gems on this last stupid fabric. So annoyed for all those days I did nothing due to the time wall only to rush through the end and still come up short.



There are quests that can only be done with the fin from what I see. You have to change to land or sea for some quests.


----------



## bluekirty

Decisions, decisions.  With a little over ten minutes to go - do I level up Ariel to level 3 for 750 event currency, which would put my EC down below 40,000 (so I'd miss out on one gem that I would currently get) or not.  I'm just thinking of getting those dreaded microbots for Big Hero 6 and wondering if the clam shells will be similar.  One gem might be worth not having to get as many clam shells...


----------



## tasmith1993

bluekirty said:


> Decisions, decisions.  With a little over ten minutes to go - do I level up Ariel to level 3 for 750 event currency, which would put my EC down below 40,000 (so I'd miss out on one gem that I would currently get) or not.  I'm just thinking of getting those dreaded microbots for Big Hero 6 and wondering if the clam shells will be similar.  One gem might be worth not having to get as many clam shells...


You will have to get the same number of clam shells whether you do it before or after the event ends I’m pretty sure. It will just cost magic instead of event currency after the event


----------



## hopemax

I don't see how "clams needed" before or after the event ends changes.  Only swapping out magic for EC and the process for collecting clams (no more tapping, just 1 hr tasks).  So I would think you'd rather have 1 more gem.


----------



## Aces86

With 4 mins left I got the last fabric! So I used 4 gems to speed up the welcome time. Couldn’t remember if they had to be all the way welcomed or not but I didn’t wanna take the chance.


----------



## hopemax

Aces86 said:


> With 4 mins left I got the last fabric! So I used 4 gems to speed up the welcome time. Couldn’t remember if they had to be all the way welcomed or not but I didn’t wanna take the chance.



Woo Hoo!  Congratulations!


----------



## mmmears

I got the 40 gems for the EC exchange.  Now that it's over, I'm going to say that I love the movie, but this event was a bit ho-hum.  There was no battle, no real conclusion, I don't know what I was hoping for, but it didn't deliver.  And they had such a fun villain they could have used for this one.  

Note they also left the clams/bots thing where it's now going to take an hour to get each one.  This is going to take a long, long time.


----------



## mikegood2

Ended with 70k EC so the 35 gems is nice.

Does anyone know why events end 3 hours later than when they start? Not a big deal, but it always throws me.


----------



## hopemax

Status report:

IOS:  received 32 gems

I was upgrading characters last night, so I have a piddly little 10 clams.  But Wasabi is off on his 24 hour level up so it's not like I would be able to level up a TLM character anyway.

Sebastian: 6
Scuttle: 6
Ariel: 4
Eric: 7
Triton: 5
Flounder: 7
Ursula: 4

Michael: 8
Barbossa: 9 (need 10 hats)
Tia Dalma: 8
Christopher Robin: 8
Baymax: 9 (need 4 each of his tokens, and I am done with BH6)

Windows:  received 22 gems.  I have 101 clams

Sebastian: 5
Scuttle: 5
Ariel: 3
Eric: 7
Triton: 6
Flounder: 6
Ursula: 4

John: 9 (need 8 tokens)
Michael: 7 (need 6 tokens for 8)
Barbossa: 8 (need 6 ear hats)
Tia Dalma: ready for 8
Davy Jones: 8
Christopher Robin: 7 (need 8 ear hats)
Baymax: 8
Wasabi: 8 (need 6 tokens)
Yokai is currently upgrading to 10


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Ended with 70k EC so the 35 gems is nice.
> 
> Does anyone know why events end 3 hours later than when they start? Not a big deal, but it always throws me.



I'm glad it does because I'm not always awake at 9 AM when things start in my time zone.  Maybe the extra 3 hours ensure that West Coast players (and even Hawaii/Alaska) can get their morning collections done before it ends.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I never did recoup the lost ear hats from mistakenly leveling Ariel up, sent the two characters out for the hats numerous times, but nothing. So I used 84 gems in order to get the tail. Ariel with no tail was an unbearable concept for me. Got 19 gems with the EC conversion, taking the sting out a little.


----------



## Quellman

A nice surprise. The gem conversion rounded up for me.  I had 53,965 EC at the end and got 27 Gems.  

Sebastian Ready for 5 
Scuttle Ready for 5 
Ariel (with Tail) ready for 3)
Eric Ready for 5 
Triton Ready for 5 
Flounder Ready for 5 
Ursula ready for 4. 
(Full on clams).

Green Alien - one hat away from 8 

Michael Collecting for 8 
John Ready for 8
Peter Pan ready for 9 

Bambi Ready for 10 (Finally) 

Elizabeth ready for 9 
Will Turner upgrading to 8 
Barbossa collecting for 8 
Tia collecting for 7

Gogo ready for 9 
Fred ready for 9 
Hiro ready for 9 
Baymax collecting for 8 
Yokai ready for 10 
Still need more microbots (don't we all)


----------



## bluekirty

hopemax said:


> I don't see how "clams needed" before or after the event ends changes.  Only swapping out magic for EC and the process for collecting clams (no more tapping, just 1 hr tasks).  So I would think you'd rather have 1 more gem.


All my microbots went bye bye after the Big Hero 6 event ended and I had to get them all again.  This time it kept them all.


----------



## hopemax

So at the risk of tomatoes and boos, what do we think is up next?  Another Tower Challenge or more Storyline content?


----------



## Aces86

So for future reference does the character need to be completely welcomed before the event ends? I can’t remember.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> So at the risk of tomatoes and boos, what do we think is up next?  Another Tower Challenge or more Storyline content?



*BOO, HOW DARE YOU TYPE THOSE WORDS!!!!! *


----------



## KPach525

First, I couldn’t agree more with the anticlimactic comments. The event story died when it came time to welcome Ariel. I do miss the boss battles for sure! But I “completed” it and walked away with 16 gems so I’m satisfied.

Also, I caved, so here is my first ever list:

Sebastian - ready for 6
Scuttle - ready for 6
Ariel - collecting for 4
Eric - ready for 6
Triton - collecting for 6
Flounder - ready for 5
Ursula - collecting for 6
Toy Alien - ready for 9
Peter Pan - ready for 10
Wendy - just shy of 10
Michael - ready for 8
John - just shy of 9
Elizabeth Swan - ready for 10
Jack Sparrow - ready for 10
Will Turner - ready for 10
Barbossa - ready for 8
Tia Dalma - welcoming now
Davy Jones - ready for 7
Thumper - ready for 10
Bambi - ready for 10
Flower - ready for 10
Jack Jack - ready for 10
Christopher Robin - collecting for 9
Microbot purgatory
Hiro - ready for 9
Baymax - collecting for 9
Yokai - ready for 9
Go Go - collecting for 9
Honey Lemon - ready for 10
Fred - ready for 8
Wasabi - collecting for 9

Now I’m just preparing for clam shell purgatory


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> So at the risk of tomatoes and boos, what do we think is up next?  Another Tower Challenge or more Storyline content?



I thought this myself and decided I would very much like another tower challenge rather than anything else at the moment



mikegood2 said:


> *BOO, HOW DARE YOU TYPE THOSE WORDS!!!!! *



I then told myself this quote, because it reality, I probably just need a break!!!


----------



## Haley R

I got 8 gems from the event and I’m actually happy with that since I haven’t been playing that long. I got all of the characters that were free so that makes me happy too. I wasn’t even close to Ariel’s tail but I’m not too upset. I’m actually happy I finally can work on getting Minnie now instead. It’s amazing how much easier it is to get her tokens lol


----------



## Mattimation

hopemax said:


> So at the risk of tomatoes and boos, what do we think is up next?  Another Tower Challenge or more Storyline content?



I bet it's a tower challenge - the only question for me is what character will it be working towards. Something NBC would make sense, but I don't know who they'd add.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aces86 said:


> So for future reference does the character need to be completely welcomed before the event ends? I can’t remember.



So my understanding is you just have to start the welcome process before the event ends and you are good


----------



## wnwardii

Mattimation said:


> Something NBC would make sense, but I don't know who they'd add.



There is Lock, Shock and Barrel, the Mayor and Dr. Finkelstein that could be added.


----------



## hopemax

Mattimation said:


> I bet it's a tower challenge - the only question for me is what character will it be working towards. Something NBC would make sense, but I don't know who they'd add.



That's what I was wondering too.  There are a bunch of characters they haven't done yet.  Honestly, enough to have a mini-event (not that I want a mini event!).  Lock, Shock, Barrel, Dr. Finkelstein and the Mayor.


----------



## hopemax

Clam math.

So using my stats for my Windows game, which is farther behind.  I need to collect 2440 clams to level everyone up to 10.  At 7 characters, collecting 10 times a day + 5 times collecting from Ursula's Lair (2 hr collect time) it will take 32 days.  And this is if they do nothing but collect clams.  At some point people will have to collect tokens, so we're going to be collecting clams for at least 6 weeks.

Not that we didn't know this from BH6, but I didn't look at the math then.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> So at the risk of tomatoes and boos, what do we think is up next?  Another Tower Challenge or more Storyline content?



I personally like the Tower Challenge as it gives me a chance to get characters I missed as I did not start playing until I think September 2017


----------



## tasmith1993

I actually like the tower events - I have had all the extra characters/attractions they’ve released with them but I do like that they’re adding to past character sets. 
I mostly like that during these events it is easy to continue earning magic and leveling characters. 
I can see why others are bored from the tower events if all they have to do is get the new character though.


----------



## supernova

My observations on this event... first off, this is one of my least favorite films and least favorite villains, so I couldn't get excited about the event itself.  Now, I will never ever understand those panicky knuckleheads who jump because an offer is made on a character or especially this time, a costume, because things are going slowly.  Hasn't anyone caught on yet that the interns have thing skewed to where the first few days of the costume (both with Baymax and now with Ariel) when no one is getting the needed items, they suddenly offer a promotion and people willing drop five bucks with five plus days remaining.  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure the interns are quite happy that you opted to contribute your $4.99 to something that you didn't have to.  Especially when nothing came of getting the costume early on anyway.  When I completed the costume and hit the check mark after the hour welcome period, the event countdown clock said 1 day and 23 hours.  I had nearly two days to do pretty much nothing but collect event currency.  So I was pretty happy with my 36 gems for my 72k+ EC.  Oh, and I think we can stop sending help desk tickets because a "rare" or "legendary" isn't dropping fast.  Are we really expecting any other response than, "Ummm, yeah.  That's kinda how we designed the game to go.  But you still have four days left.  So rather than write in to us, how about you just go back and play the game?"

Anyway, here's where I am at the conclusion of the event, compared to the start and then last week:

*Sebastian * ready for 6
*Scuttle* 6
*Ariel* 4
*Eric* currently leveling to 6
*Triton* ready for 6
*Flounder* ready for 6
*Ursula* ready for 6

*Michael* 6 (1 item each away from 7) / *at 9 *(need 4 bears and 10 hats) / *Ready for 10*
*
Tia Dalma* 6 / *at 9* (need 29 lockets and 8 hats) / *at 9 *(5 lockets away from 10)
*Davy Jones* 6 (1 chest away from 7) / *ready for 10 */ *DONE*

*Christopher Robin* 6 / *currently leveling to 9 */ *still 27 drums and 27 hats away*

*Hiro* 9 / *ready for 10 */ *still ready for 10, waiting to finish the Mermaid characters to 6*
*Wasabi* 7 (the other BH6 character I've had to neglect) / *ready for 10 */ *still ready for 10, waiting to finish the Mermaid characters to 6*

Of course, now that I no longer have to collect microbots, here come the clams...


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Still need more microbots (don't we all)





KPach525 said:


> Microbot purgatory[/QUOTE]



I was FINALLY able to put my BH6 characters into mothballs this morning after collecting my 200th microbot.  Baymax and Wasabi are both ready to go to 10, whenever I have the 48 hours available.  Keep plugging away, folks.  The end of the microbots is in sight.


----------



## Wdw1015

hopemax said:


> So at the risk of tomatoes and boos, what do we think is up next?  Another Tower Challenge or more Storyline content?


I would love to be able to level up current characters past 10. The programming is already there, seems like a quick and easy way to extend some of the characters that have been maxed out and sitting home for months on end.


----------



## hopemax

Okay, so after determining how long the characters need to collect clams, I started wondering how many other tokens TLM needed to collect to help their friends level up.  This is using the Wiki, so if there are errors or token changes after the event ended, it will need updating.

If you got the float and all the buildings...AND you have Lilo & Stitch characters ... The good news is that you may not have to take TLM characters off clam duty.

WITHOUT USING TLM CHARACTERS

The touchy spots are:

Sebastian Ear Hats are collected only by Woody
Ariel Purse collected only by Ariel's Grotto
Ariel Ear Hat collected only by Under the Sea

Other potential roadblocks (if you are missing Float, Under the Sea or L&S characters):

Eric's Ear Hat:  Collected by Under the Sea, Jumba without these your option is Daisy
Sebastian's Conductor Book:  Collected by Float without these your options are Mickey and Ariel's Grotto
Ursula's Shell Necklace:  collected by the Float or Pleakley+Angel without these you are stuck (remember, this is without using TLM characters, don't freak out if you don't have these.  You can still earn the Token using TLM)

All the other tokens, should likely build up as you use your other characters:  Mickey, Mickey, Goofy, Daisy, Sulley, Mike, Jessie, Buzz, Woody, Bullseye, Sarge, Will, and L&S characters or TLM buildings we had to build as part of the storyline.

Hopefully, this will help you collect your TLM tokens, efficiently.  I plan on making sure people who can collect for Ariel are put on her tasks overnight, otherwise see how it goes with everyone working on clams and using the other characters for everything else.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Clam math.
> 
> So using my stats for my Windows game, which is farther behind.  I need to collect 2440 clams to level everyone up to 10.  At 7 characters, collecting 10 times a day + 5 times collecting from Ursula's Lair (2 hr collect time) it will take 32 days.  And this is if they do nothing but collect times.  At some point people will have to collect tokens, so we're going to be collecting clams for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> Not that we didn't know this from BH6, but I didn't look at the math then.



Just ridiculous.  THIS is their method of making sure people aren't finished with the game and complaining.


----------



## Haley R

Sorry for the crappy quality but I couldn’t upload the picture otherwise. Apparently my park has sewers now for Ursula to travel in.


----------



## Chrisvee

I managed to get everything and finish with enough EC to get 40 gems. I agree that there was enough time. I finished with about two days to spare. 

I have also welcomed Mowgli! It appears that I will be collecting for Tia Dalma for a long time.

Looking forward to building my magic back up since I’m under 100k again.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Got my 40 gem conversion and had enough left over to update all the TLM characters one more time before the event ended.  
Now that the event is over, I've got quite the list of characters to work on leveling.  Here's my progress from the first week of Sept: 

John Darling - 7, 2 tokens from 8 9, ready
Michael Darling - 6 leveling to 9 now

Elizabeth Swann - 9 ready for 10
Jack Sparrow - 8, ready 9
Will - 8, ready 
Captain Barbossa - 8 9, 3 tokens from ready
Tia Dalma - 5, 3 tokens from 6 9 ready for 10
Davy Jones -5 8, ready

Flower - 9, ready DONE!

Hiro - 9 ready
Baymax -7 8, ready
Yokai - 9 ready DONE!
Go Go - 9, ready DONE!
Honey Lemon - 9, ready
Fred - 9 DONE!
Wasabi - 7 9, ready

Christopher Robin - 6 9

Sebastian 6
Scuttle 6 
Ariel 4 
Eric 5 
Triton 5 
Flounder 6
Ursula 4


----------



## squirrel

Glad I bought the LM float.

Was thinking of opening up the fourth spot for the parade but figured I better wait and see what the next event is like as I may need all the gems I can get for characters.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Haley R said:


> View attachment 355536
> Sorry for the crappy quality but I couldn’t upload the picture otherwise. Apparently my park has sewers now for Ursula to travel in.



I have a sewer system too. She uses it several times actually.  I hope she seals it back up though, otherwise those kids are gonna fall in.


----------



## wnwardii

AJGolden1013 said:


> otherwise those kids are gonna fall in.



Maybe if the kids fall in that will make the villains, outside of Gaston, happy.  I can't think of a single other villain that gets happiness requests (unless you include Davey Jones).


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Maybe if the kids fall in that will make the villains, outside of Gaston, happy.  I can't think of a single other villain that gets happiness requests (unless you include Davey Jones).


Mother Gothel?


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> Mother Gothel?



Oh yeah.  Forgot about her.  But still given the # of villains we now have, you would think that more of them would have happiness requests.  For that matter, I wish more of the regular characters would have happiness requests.  It gets very old and tiresome with the same ones having requests.


----------



## Hoodie

I have been playing for exactly 180 days.  We all know how important 180 days is in the world of Disney, but instead of ADRs, I took stock in my characters.  Starting late has had some major disadvantages but also some advantages.  I remember when I started, everyone was getting Bambi. Well, no need to wait for them, I already have the Bambi characters. It does mean that multiple lines in the "story" are overlapping - I have active quests for Zootopia, Pirates of the Caribbean and even Donald Duck. So, on the one hand, no waiting for the latest characters as I'm stacking them up quickly.

On the other hand, because I have 3-4 group quests at any given moment, and of course the "events" happening every 2 weeks since I started, I am backlogged on leveling up characters.  I just checked - I have 55 active characters, 42 ready to level up.  I'm trying to determine if I focus on leveling up the characters I can then "send home" or the ones that push the story along. Almost all are in the 8/9 level so levels will take a LONG time.


----------



## Haley R

AJGolden1013 said:


> I have a sewer system too. She uses it several times actually.  I hope she seals it back up though, otherwise those kids are gonna fall in.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Oh yeah.  Forgot about her.  But still given the # of villains we now have, you would think that more of them would have happiness requests.  For that matter, I wish more of the regular characters would have happiness requests.  It gets very old and tiresome with the same ones having requests.


I have an issue with the whole happiness thing to begin with.  If this is a pseudo parks-based game, you would think these idiot interns would take a page out of the actual parks meet-and-greets.  We have one for Mike and Sully so who do the interns set up as a wish?  Celia for some reason, who isn't even a walk-around character.  Will Turner over Jack Sparrow?  Pleakey over Stitch?

Then there's the choice of tasks that the interns selected for these wishes.  Would a park guest truly stand around for two hours to watch Mickey play a trumpet?  Or Mother Gothel live the vain life??  Or listen to Rapunzel sing a song for six friggin' hours?  I've been to quite a lot of concerts in my day, and never once has a group or artist played for six damn hours.  Yes, this is only a game, but when there is something in real life on which to base your game, c'mon.  You can't better align these things with what actually exists?  Lazy, lazy interns.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> I have been playing for exactly 180 days.  We all know how important 180 days is in the world of Disney, but instead of ADRs, I took stock in my characters.  Starting late has had some major disadvantages but also some advantages.  I remember when I started, everyone was getting Bambi. Well, no need to wait for them, I already have the Bambi characters. It does mean that multiple lines in the "story" are overlapping - I have active quests for Zootopia, Pirates of the Caribbean and even Donald Duck. So, on the one hand, no waiting for the latest characters as I'm stacking them up quickly.
> 
> On the other hand, because I have 3-4 group quests at any given moment, and of course the "events" happening every 2 weeks since I started, I am backlogged on leveling up characters.  I just checked - I have 55 active characters, 42 ready to level up.  I'm trying to determine if I focus on leveling up the characters I can then "send home" or the ones that push the story along. Almost all are in the 8/9 level so levels will take a LONG time.


Not sure what happened to the signature beneath your name and (missing) avatar, but it's not reading correctly to the rest of us.  Just FYI...


----------



## rr333

Current standings... just for fun... because I don't have a real-life to-do list that I should be working on or anything... 
Today, I think I'll try getting a few of the 4's up to 5 (so I can be collecting) and then I'll throw in someone who is hard to collect for... (suggestions???) ... then I'll start trying to knock out some of the 9's out over the next however many days.

Michael Darling 3
Davy Jones 4
Jack-Jack 4
Christopher Robin 4
Ariel 4
Prince Eric 4
King Triton 4
Flounder 4
Thumper 5
Bambi 5
Go Go 5
Fred 5
Wasabi 5
Sebastian 5
Scuttle 5
Ursula 5
Toy Alien 6
John Darling 6
Elizabeth 6
Captain Barbossa 6
Flower 6
Hiro 6
Baymax 6
Jack Sparrow 7
Tia Dalma 7
Bagheera 7
Mowgli 7
Baloo 7
Oogie Boogie 7
Kanga 7
Roo 7
Stitch 7
Yokai 7
Fairy Godmother 8
Peter Pan 8
Wendy 8
Will Turner 8
Boo 8
Roz 8
Celia 8
Randall 8
Mother Gothel 8
Flynn 8
Flora 8
Fauna 8
Merryweather 8
Chief Bogo 8
Flash 8
King Louie 8
Frozone 8
Mulan 8
Rafiki 8
Timon 8
Pumbaa 8
Jasmine 8
Abu 8
Carpet 8
Iago 8
Genie 8
Alice 8
Mad Hatter 8
March Hare 8
White Rabbit 8
Caterpillar 8
Cheshire Cat 8
Sneezy 8
Dopey 8
Happy 8
Sleepy 8
Pooh Bear 8
Eeyore 8
Piglet 8
Angel 8
Jumba 8
Mr Bubbles 8
Honey Lemon 8
Captain Hook 9
Sully 9
Eve 9
Rapunzel 9
Maximus 9
Judy Hopps 9
Nick Wilde 9
Dash 9
Mr. Incredible 9
Hans 9
Kristoff 9
Mushu 9
Mrs. Potts 9
Chip Potts 9
Zazu 9
Nala 9
Scar 9
Aladdin 9
Jafar 9
Queen of Hearts 9
Bashful 9
Snow White 9
The Queen 9
Tigger 9
Rabbit 9
Nani 9
Lilo 9
Pleakley 9


----------



## rr333

Costumes....

I don't want to talk about Ariel's mermaid form that I could have gotten if I hadn't lost track of time and tried to load the game less than one minute before the event was ending and it took too long. My plan was that if I didn't get that last fabric I was going to buy it with gems. Sigh. Not talking about it though... ;-)

But I do want to ask about the pirate costumes.... Davy has been collecting for a while now and I have 24 of the pirate fabrics. I can either use them for Minnie's pirate costume, or I have enough elixir to get the rest needed for Jack's captain's coat. 
*Have either of them shown to be more useful than the other? or are they useful at all? lol*


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I have an issue with the whole happiness thing to begin with.  If this is a pseudo parks-based game, you would think these idiot interns would take a page out of the actual parks meet-and-greets.  We have one for Mike and Sully so who do the interns set up as a wish?  Celia for some reason, who isn't even a walk-around character.  Will Turner over Jack Sparrow?  Pleakey over Stitch?
> 
> Then there's the choice of tasks that the interns selected for these wishes.  Would a park guest truly stand around for two hours to watch Mickey play a trumpet?  Or Mother Gothel live the vain life??  Or listen to Rapunzel sing a song for six friggin' hours?  I've been to quite a lot of concerts in my day, and never once has a group or artist played for six damn hours.  Yes, this is only a game, but when there is something in real life on which to base your game, c'mon.  You can't better align these things with what actually exists?  Lazy, lazy interns.



Wait are you asking the interns to do something that makes sense? Don’t be silly, that’s asking for way too much out of them! 

Also never been a fan of the happiness process in the game. Especially during events when it seems like the majority of the happiness request characters are characters that collect items you need and out of the 100ish characters I’ve sent home, they only regularly ask for 3 or 4 of them.

Not sure if you were suggesting it, but I like the idea of getting rid of the current system and incorporating some type meet and greet system instead. Haven’t really though about it until now but maybe have one central building, or a few specified attraction buildings, and click select character(s) for a few hour window and get your happiness that way? Again haven’t thought much about it, but maybe have the ability to select multiple charcters to use, or have different daily “featured” characters that give you some type of bonus?


----------



## mmmears

rr333 said:


> Costumes....
> 
> But I do want to ask about the pirate costumes.... Davy has been collecting for a while now and I have 24 of the pirate fabrics. I can either use them for Minnie's pirate costume, or I have enough elixir to get the rest needed for Jack's captain's coat.
> *Have either of them shown to be more useful than the other? or are they useful at all? lol*



I have the Minnie one.  I don't think it's helpful in my game.  I have all the stuff for Jack's now, too, but I haven't bothered to have him spend the hour getting his costume fitted since, again, I don't see how it will be helpful.  Just one player's opinion.


----------



## wnwardii

mmmears said:


> I have all the stuff for Jack's now, too, but I haven't bothered to have him spend the hour getting his costume fitted since, again, I don't see how it will be helpful



I believe there was a side quest that popped up recently that required Jack to have his costume.  It was frustrating seeing that there while I was trying to get all of the items needed.


----------



## mmmears

wnwardii said:


> I believe there was a side quest that popped up recently that required Jack to have his costume.  It was frustrating seeing that there while I was trying to get all of the items needed.



Yes, there is the side quest.  I haven't done that one yet.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

https://liveforlivemusic.com/featur...gendary-six-hour-concert-on-this-day-in-1978/


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> I have been playing for exactly 180 days.  We all know how important 180 days is in the world of Disney, but instead of ADRs, I took stock in my characters.  Starting late has had some major disadvantages but also some advantages.  I remember when I started, everyone was getting Bambi. Well, no need to wait for them, I already have the Bambi characters. It does mean that multiple lines in the "story" are overlapping - I have active quests for Zootopia, Pirates of the Caribbean and even Donald Duck. So, on the one hand, no waiting for the latest characters as I'm stacking them up quickly.
> 
> On the other hand, because I have 3-4 group quests at any given moment, and of course the "events" happening every 2 weeks since I started, I am backlogged on leveling up characters.  I just checked - I have 55 active characters, 42 ready to level up.  I'm trying to determine if I focus on leveling up the characters I can then "send home" or the ones that push the story along. Almost all are in the 8/9 level so levels will take a LONG time.



I have been playing now for almost a year, I started about the time Alma hit in Florida and I did not have power for 5-6 days. I found my daughter using an enormous amount of data minutes trying to play whatever event was going on at that time and mind you she has small children of her own now. Lol, I picked up this game and have not stopped playing since then. I am just getting to my last couple of characters, Michael Darling and Tia, both of which I am still collecting for. And more characters then I am going to list to finish leveling. Most of them are 7 to 9 and I have chosen to focus on leveling as many as I can before next event because I no longer have to push the story along. Moving the story was most important to me and leveling when I could. I will tell you that the sections you are getting to: Jungle Book and Peter Pan take the most time to collect for, and most magic needed to welcome them, level them and building and opening new areas and will take months. Just keep pushing forward and level when you can.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Wait are you asking the interns to do something that makes sense? Don’t be silly, that’s asking for way too much out of them!


Yeah, sorry 'bout that.  It was right before lunch and I was a bit lightheaded.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Yeah, sorry 'bout that.  It was right before lunch and I was a bit lightheaded.



Lightheaded or hangry? Lol


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I've burned through all bu one of my clams and each of my LM crew have been leveled up today.  Busy day in my kingdom!!!!

Also, in a strange way, I kind of want to know when the next event is, but like, I want them to say.  Hey guys in one month, there will be another event, so that we know.  I don't like not knowing things.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I've burned through all bu one of my clams and each of my LM crew have been leveled up today.  Busy day in my kingdom!!!!
> 
> Also, in a strange way, I kind of want to know when the next event is, but like, I want them to say.  Hey guys in one month, there will be another event, so that we know.  I don't like not knowing things.
> 
> Thank you for listening.



I'd down to something like 6 clams right now.  

And I don't want them to even think about what they are doing next.  I want some time to level up my characters!


----------



## KimRonRufus

I just want to say, that, despite some annoyances, I really am impressed with whoever is in charge of the art, characterizations, and dialogue. There are some pretty cool nods and Easter eggs in this game, and not just movie references. For example: the clams we tapped are from the Under the Sea section of the Little Mermaid ride in the real parks.
Scuttle said something awhile ago about having "positoovity"! That's a song he sang in the short-lived Broadway show. And I remember back when Fairy Godmother was fixing up Cinderella's dress, she mentioned being confused as to whether it was supposed to be blue or silver. People in the real world are always confusing it for blue or silver! And Flynn Rider got annoyed with the small world song, ect, ect. I love that stuff! It's the little things, you know?


----------



## LindseyJo22

Managed to get Ariel with gems, no hope on the costume. Hoping I can maybe pay more attention next event, but we shall see - I will hopefully be actually working by then, so a lot less time to check in on my characters.  Focusing now on trying to get my gem count up for the next inevitable event (and hoping the characters are ones I like).

In regular storyline news, I finally welcomed Wendy and only need one more thing for Barbossa, so that's not too horrible.


----------



## Mattimation

KimRonRufus said:


> I just want to say, that, despite some annoyances, I really am impressed with whoever is in charge of the art, characterizations, and dialogue. There are some pretty cool nods and Easter eggs in this game, and not just movie references. For example: the clams we tapped are from the Under the Sea section of the Little Mermaid ride in the real parks.
> Scuttle said something awhile ago about having "positoovity"! That's a song he sang in the short-lived Broadway show. And I remember back when Fairy Godmother was fixing up Cinderella's dress, she mentioned being confused as to whether it was supposed to be blue or silver. People in the real world are always confusing it for blue or silver! And Flynn Rider got annoyed with the small world song, ect, ect. I love that stuff! It's the little things, you know?



That's one of my favorite parts of this game - the sheer attention to detail! Whoever is writing this game, they really deep dive into their research


----------



## Haley R

So last night I accidentally bought some land for 75,000. Didn’t mean to at all, but after buying I thought might as well get some more lol. So I paid another 65,000 for more land. I’m still in the original area and Tomorrowland. 

I also opened a gold chest today for my daily streak and got tower of terror!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Just started leveling my level 8 Michael Darling, so except for the tLM character, all my not maxed characters are at level 9! Now have 15 level 9 characters, 13 of which are ready for level 10.


----------



## Gorechick

Are Lilo and Stitch characters done dropping tokens for LM? Can I put them away?


----------



## hopemax

Gorechick said:


> Are Lilo and Stitch characters done dropping tokens for LM? Can I put them away?



Nope.  Angel+Pleakley still drop Ursula's Shell necklace.  Pleakley still drops Eric Flutes and Flounder Hats.  Jumba still drops Flounder's Portholes and Eric Ear Hats, Lilo still drops Ursula Ear Hats.

There are some token changes though, that changes my "leveling characters without using TLM characters for Tokens."  Non-TLM characters have been removed from Triton's items.  So Sulley no longer collects Triton Ear Hats, and Buzz and Mike no longer collect Tridents.  This puts both tokens in the "problematic" category.  Under the Sea drops Tridents and Atlantica drops Ear Hats but some characters might have to collect overnight to help supplement the buildings.

I haven't upgraded Sebastian or Scuttle since the event ended, so I can't see who still collects what there.


----------



## mikegood2

Gorechick said:


> Are Lilo and Stitch characters done dropping tokens for LM? Can I put them away?



It appears that they do for some tLM characters but if they aren’t showing any items to collect than feel free to send them home. Every time I start leveling a character, I always check the visit home tab. Any characters who have items they can collect will show up first and have an icon showing that they do.



hopemax said:


> Nope.  Angel+Pleakley still drop Ursula's Shell necklace.  Pleakley still drops Eric Flutes and Flounder Hats.  Jumba still drops Flounder's Portholes and Eric Ear Hats, Lilo still drops Ursula Ear Hats.
> 
> There are some token changes though, that changes my "leveling characters without using TLM characters for Tokens."  Non-TLM characters have been removed from Triton's items.  So Sulley no longer collects Triton Ear Hats, and Buzz and Mike no longer collect Tridents.  This puts both tokens in the "problematic" category.  Under the Sea drops Tridents and Atlantica drops Ear Hats but some characters might have to collect overnight to help supplement the buildings.
> 
> I haven't upgraded Sebastian or Scuttle since the event ended, so I can't see who still collects what there.



Most of them do not have items to collect, but Nani does collect items for Scuttle. Not sure about any other L&S characters, since I have 3 tLM ready to level when I collect enough shells. As of now, she is the only one I see who collects.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> So last night I accidentally bought some land for 75,000. Didn’t mean to at all, but after buying I thought might as well get some more lol. So I paid another 65,000 for more land. I’m still in the original area and Tomorrowland.
> 
> I also opened a gold chest today for my daily streak and got tower of terror!!!!



I guess it's good you bought that land since now you'll have a place to put it!


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I guess it's good you bought that land since now you'll have a place to put it!


Exactly! I just built Minnie's house, too. Everything is just smooshed together and I'm so OCD that it bothers me. I have a little while until both sections of land open, but then things are moving lol. I absolutely love the ToT though!


----------



## figment_jii

I've gotten to the point where the only Pirates quest I have is the Spirited Negotiations side-quest between Jack and Tia Dalma.  I don't have Davy Jones and haven't gotten Jack's outfit.  Do I need Davy Jones to continue the storyline?  Has the areas around Everest opened yet?  I am trying to decide if I should spend the gems to buy Davy Jones or not.


----------



## mmmears

I was looking at the very long list of my characters who are at level 9 and need to be upgraded to level 10 (11 to be exact) and feeling like it will take forever.  And then I realized that it also means a small pile of gems are on their way, so I guess I'm glad that they aren't at 10 right now.  




figment_jii said:


> I've gotten to the point where the only Pirates quest I have is the Spirited Negotiations side-quest between Jack and Tia Dalma.  I don't have Davy Jones and haven't gotten Jack's outfit.  Do I need Davy Jones to continue the storyline?  Has the areas around Everest opened yet?  I am trying to decide if I should spend the gems to buy Davy Jones or not.




I'm stuck there, too, since I haven't bothered getting Jack's costume yet.  But in my experience it's never necessary to get a premium character.  Yes, he might have a storyline, but you can continue the main story line without him.  I don't have every character (missing one) and it hasn't stopped me from progressing.


----------



## hopemax

In my IOS game, I am officially done with BH6!   Everyone is upgraded and sent home.  

In Windows, I have everything for Wasabi to get to 9 (upgraded Scuttle first) and Baymax is at 8.  But the end is in sight!

Also, close to having John and Barbossa done in both games too.


----------



## Quellman

hopemax said:


> In my IOS game, I am officially done with BH6!   Everyone is upgraded and sent home.
> 
> In Windows, I have everything for Wasabi to get to 9 (upgraded Scuttle first) and Baymax is at 8.  But the end is in sight!
> 
> Also, close to having John and Barbossa done in both games too.


Jokes on you, rumor is the next event is going to feature level increases for BH6 characters to level 39.  MICROBOTS FOREVER.   Just kidding, congratulations.


----------



## 2010_Bride

figment_jii said:


> I've gotten to the point where the only Pirates quest I have is the Spirited Negotiations side-quest between Jack and Tia Dalma.  I don't have Davy Jones and haven't gotten Jack's outfit.  Do I need Davy Jones to continue the storyline?  Has the areas around Everest opened yet?  I am trying to decide if I should spend the gems to buy Davy Jones or not.



I wouldn’t worry about it. By some miracle I actually got Davy in my platinum chest during the event. I just finished collecting all the fabric and it does nothing. It opens two 12 hour quests and when they are over that’s it...nothin’. So if you don’t want to spend the gems, then don’t. Like many of the costumes, it unlocks one or two tasks and then becomes useless.


----------



## wnwardii

A new tapper event.  Collect the "Jeweled Crabs" to win Goofy's Pirate Costume.

There are 4 Event Rewards:

5 = 1 silver chest
10 = 5 gems
20 = 1 gold chest
35 = 1 platinum chest
Leaderboard rewards:

Rank 1-1 = Goofy's Pirate costume & 25 gems
Rank 2-3 = Goofy's Pirate costume & 15 gems
Rank 4-10 = Goofy's Pirate costume & 5 gems
Rank 11-20 = 5 gems & gold chest
Rank 21-40 = gold chest
Rank 41-60 = 2 silver chests
Rank 61-80 = silver chest
The "Jeweled Crabs" are small and blue-ish.  It appears that this is where you have to collect the required tokens to clear out the crabs.  You need 2 blue things and 2 nets for each crab.  Mickey, Davey Jones  and Jack Sparrow are the only ones that can clear out the Jeweled crabs.


----------



## tweeter

wnwardii said:


> A new tapper event.  Collect the "Jeweled Crabs" to win Goofy's Pirate Costume.
> 
> There are 4 Event Rewards:
> 
> 5 = 1 silver chest
> 10 = 5 gems
> 20 = 1 gold chest
> 35 = 1 platinum chest
> Leaderboard rewards:
> 
> Rank 1-1 = Goofy's Pirate costume & 25 gems
> Rank 2-3 = Goofy's Pirate costume & 15 gems
> Rank 4-10 = Goofy's Pirate costume & 5 gems
> Rank 11-20 = 5 gems & gold chest
> Rank 21-40 = gold chest
> Rank 41-60 = 2 silver chests
> Rank 61-80 = silver chest
> The "Jeweled Crabs" are small and blue-ish.  I do not know yet how many to collect per "round" nor the time it takes to spawn between the "rounds".  If similar as to other tapper events, probably 10 every 4 hours.



Interesting, I already have Goofy's Pirate costume, so my rewards have Platinum chest's instead.

For the Jeweled Crabs, you have to collect 2 of the crystal cutter/hook type things and 2 nets. Then you can send Mickey, Davy Jones, or Jack Sparrow to scare away the crab.


----------



## Somnam

Not liking how slow Flower is to collect for. 16 ‘flower’ tokens at level 5 and only Daisy Halloween, Bambi/Thumper and the Meadow collect them in 6 hour long tasks. And it’ll only get worse the higher level he gets.


----------



## Arundal

tweeter said:


> Interesting, I already have Goofy's Pirate costume, so my rewards have Platinum chest's instead.
> 
> For the Jeweled Crabs, you have to collect 2 of the crystal cutter/hook type things and 2 nets. Then you can send Mickey, Davy Jones, or Jack Sparrow to scare away the crab.



Was about to say mine has a Platinum chest but I too have Goofy’s pirate outfit. I do not have Davy Jones so not collecting fabric for anyone’s costume.


----------



## GerhardGe

what´s up guys.i´m new here and newish to the game.started this game couple months ago actually and was on my way to defeat zurg (still on offline mode).after i connected online for the first time i had to start all over again even though i was on the same computer and everything..
now i´m kinda near to be able to defeat pete again.have at least tinkerbell this times who brings me some extra magic and stars.i actually didn´t even wanna play it anymore after that reboot.should have started a bit earlier though to get a chance for arielle.all i got is sebastian now  hope they will give me and others another chance to unlock the rest of it someday..

i wish i knew how i could make more magic though?!i read a looot in this forum already.especially the first pages where evrybody was new.the thing is they nerfed the hamburger stands and it isn´t profitable anymore.i guess there is no other way to boost than with what i have now (characters and stands)?!


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> Was about to say mine has a Platinum chest but I too have Goofy’s pirate outfit. I do not have Davy Jones so not collecting fabric for anyone’s costume.


I don't have Davy nor Jack. Won't be spending the gems on either.  Do not care about this event at all.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> I don't have Davy nor Jack. Won't be spending the gems on either.  Do not care about this event at all.



I have them both and still don't care about this silly event.  I hate the tapper games.


----------



## GerhardGe

about this new event:i read that people who started very late have more chances to finish up on top.is this still a thing and should i ignore it for the first days?


----------



## Wdw1015

Arundal said:


> Was about to say mine has a Platinum chest but I too have Goofy’s pirate outfit. I do not have Davy Jones so not collecting fabric for anyone’s costume.


I do not have Goofys costume but my rewards are Platinum chests too??

Wait....I lied. It’s so unforgettable I forgot I had it!


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I don't have Davy nor Jack. Won't be spending the gems on either.  Do not care about this event at all.



I will play but I will not work hard at it. Besides not having Davy I too don’t have Jack as I didn’t want to spend gems on either one.


----------



## hopemax

GerhardGe said:


> about this new event:i read that people who started very late have more chances to finish up on top.is this still a thing and should i ignore it for the first days?



I was traveling the first time this mini-event happened.  Starting late worked for me.  I was able to get Goofy's costume even though I only collected 3 crabs in my Windows game and 4 crabs in my IOS game.  HOWEVER, we only had to be in the Top 100 the first time around, this time you have to be Top 10.  So you can't wait as long as I did to start, because even starting that late, top 10 needed many more crabs.  And once you start, you probably have to make sure you are always collecting your nets and jewels and Mickey has to be ready to make a crab.  I would probably wait 2 days to start, and then hope for the best.


----------



## supernova

I cannot believe that the best these j.a.c.k.a.s.s interns couldn't come up with anything more clever than using everyone's least favorite collecting style as a mini game.  I don't see what could have been wrong with a regular tapper.  We haven't had bouncing spoons in quite a while.  But as I already have Goofy's (useless) pirate costume, I am sitting this one out entirely.  Already sent the characters back home.


----------



## Quellman

GerhardGe said:


> what´s up guys.i´m new here and newish to the game.started this game couple months ago actually and was on my way to defeat zurg (still on offline mode).after i connected online for the first time i had to start all over again even though i was on the same computer and everything..
> now i´m kinda near to be able to defeat pete again.have at least tinkerbell this times who brings me some extra magic and stars.i actually didn´t even wanna play it anymore after that reboot.should have started a bit earlier though to get a chance for arielle.all i got is sebastian now  hope they will give me and others another chance to unlock the rest of it someday..
> 
> i wish i knew how i could make more magic though?!i read a looot in this forum already.especially the first pages where evrybody was new.the thing is they nerfed the hamburger stands and it isn´t profitable anymore.i guess there is no other way to boost than with what i have now (characters and stands)?!



Buy concessions based on how often you check the game.  Most people check every 1 - 2 hours.  So if your concessions are ready to collect then you get the most magic for your time.  Same with character tasks. If they aren't getting tokens, then set their task to when you think you'll check next to maximize your return.  

For example. A 6 minute task might yeild 10 magic.  But a 60 minute task yields 500 magic.  If you check every 6 minutes, at the end of an hour you will earn 600 magic, but the single 60 minute task only gives 500.  Of course, you need to check every 6 minutes in order to get the difference.  So if I know I'll be busy for an hour, I will set them on the hour long task. 




supernova said:


> I cannot believe that the best these j.a.c.k.a.s.s interns couldn't come up with anything more clever than using everyone's least favorite collecting style as a mini game.  I don't see what could have been wrong with a regular tapper.  We haven't had bouncing spoons in quite a while.  But as I already have Goofy's (useless) pirate costume, I am sitting this one out entirely.  Already sent the characters back home.


Eh, do one in the last day to at least get the silver chest, free fodder for merlin. Also, you want to make sure you make out the nets and stuff for the next time they show up during an event or something. This way you don't have to wait to collect the materials.


----------



## CallieMar

Don’t care for the mini event, I don’t have Davy Jones so I already know I won’t be at the top of the leaderboard. I’ll try hard enough to get the 5 gems and that’s about it.


----------



## GerhardGe

since the costume is quite useless it seems i´m gonna pass on it too.sending mickey to do it while he doesn´t need to do anything in the main quest.so i just go for the 35 crabs to get the platinum chest.


----------



## Haley R

I only have one character who can even defeat crabs. This is a silly event


----------



## GerhardGe

just found out that goofy helps with the other item needed,while mickey takes care of the nets.it´s also only a 1h task


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Eh, do one in the last day to at least get the silver chest, free fodder for merlin. Also, you want to make sure you make out the nets and stuff for the next time they show up during an event or something. This way you don't have to wait to collect the materials.


Good that you brought that up.  I had the same idea on my commute home this evening and was signing on to suggest just that bit.  Rather than use them go waste on blue beetles, I'm going to stockpile them for the next event.


----------



## Gorechick

I have enough gems to get another character. Who's more useful, Davy Jones or Hook? FYI, I don't have wall-e, boo, Maximus or flower.


----------



## hopemax

Gorechick said:


> I have enough gems to get another character. Who's more useful, Davy Jones or Hook? FYI, I don't have wall-e, boo, Maximus or flower.



I always recommend waiting until we find out what the next event is.  We need approximately 700 gems to get both Premium characters, float and Premium building.  And if the next event is for a movie you love, you may be wishing you didn't spend your gems.

Otherwise, who is most useful is dependent on where you are in the storyline.  Which of those characters can help earn tokens for the characters you still have to Welcome / Upgrade?  Do you need Pirate fabric that Davy Jones can earn?  Stuff like that.

I suppose we could also be having a storyline update soon, which would also have a premium character, who would then be immediately useful for collecting tokens.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am enjoying the break.  I don't even care about goofy's pirate costume.  Nice to have, but I'm not going to lose my mind if I don't get it.  Feels nice.  I've got everyone who can't collect a token "resting" at "home"  and everyone else is out working to collect tokens to help level people up.  Because I am working to see what I can get for Goofy's costume, I'm not leveling up Pirates crew.  They've waited this long, they can wait a bit longer I guess.  I am working on the Little Mermaid crew and the Big Hero Six crew, and so they are progressing little by little each day.  I am SO enjoying the peace of this game right now.  It's lovely.  I need about 2 more weeks to have everyone really close to ten, or at ten, and then the next event (be it permanent or timed) can come out and I'll be thrilled.

Characters:  150 if you have them all (this includes Merlin)

Sebastian - collecting for 7
Scuttle - collecting for 8
Ariel - collecting for 5
Eric - collecting for 7
King Triton - collecting for 6
Flounder - collecting for 6
Ursula - ready for 5
Michael Darling - collecting for 9
John Darling - collecting for 9
Elizabeth Swann - ready for 10
Will Turner - ready for 10
Captain Barbossa - collecting for 8
Tia Dalma - collecting for 6
Davy Jones - ready for 8
Christopher Robin - collecting for 8
Hiro - collecting for 10
Baymax - collecting for 10
Yokai - moving to 9
Go Go - ready for 9
Honey Lemon - ready for10
Fred - collecting for 10
Wasabi - ready for 8

Everyone else is maxed out.  I used to think I wanted higher levels, but I've decided that I do not!  10 is fine.  It's enough.  Now that we have so many characters, 10 seems just about perfect.


----------



## mmmears

I agree.  I have no interest in taking them past level 10.


----------



## JamesGarvey

They don’t provide enough content for all characters as it is, higher levels would just be pointless token grind, it’s only advantage would be gem payouts but they’d also likely inflate cost to negate it. Doubt it will be a thing.


----------



## GerhardGe

i´m really unexperienced at this.i really love the lion king.i ca only afford one chest though with my gems and don´t wanna spend money on it.is it worth to go for it?are they any useful?or should i just save my gems for another more useful character someday?


----------



## hopemax

GerhardGe said:


> i´m really unexperienced at this.i really love the lion king.i ca only afford one chest though with my gems and don´t wanna spend money on it.is it worth to go for it?are they any useful?or should i just save my gems for another more useful character someday?



Save your gems.  Just because you buy a chest doesn't mean you will get a character.  You may walk out with just a fancy decoration.  The Tower Challenge has been a way to get old event characters (although only singles).  Also, we sometimes, just prior to events, get a themed chest in our calendar rewards and you may get lucky.  Play the game for longer and you'll get a better idea on where you need to spend your gems.  If after playing for several events, a LK chest comes back (and they will come back) you can make a more informed decision.


----------



## Arundal

GerhardGe said:


> i´m really unexperienced at this.i really love the lion king.i ca only afford one chest though with my gems and don´t wanna spend money on it.is it worth to go for it?are they any useful?or should i just save my gems for another more useful character someday?



Personally I would save the gems. I also do
not have any Lion King characters and hope they will be in a mini event soon. Then we will be able to obtain one or two. There is no guarantee that purchasing a chest with gems will net you a character. You might just get a statue or so other random item.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone!!  Took a few days off to re-energize after LM.  Only been logging in a few times a day versus every couple hours.  Been nice just leveling up characters.  I also realized there is a world not connected to my tablet...I know I know, hard to believe!!  Hope everyone is enjoying the break!!!!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone!!  Took a few days off to re-energize after LM.  Only been logging in a few times a day versus every couple hours.  Been nice just leveling up characters.  I also realized there is a world not connected to my tablet...I know I know, hard to believe!!  Hope everyone is enjoying the break!!!!


I am! Working on getting Flynn Rider and Randall. Also have Minnie and Mickey doing their 24 hour task and of course my kids only want to meet mickey right now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I am! Working on getting Flynn Rider and Randall. Also have Minnie and Mickey doing their 24 hour task and of course my kids only want to meet mickey right now.


Ha.  Always seems to work out like that.  As soon as you send a characrer on a long task, someone wants to meet them.  Coincidence? ??


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha.  Always seems to work out like that.  As soon as you send a characrer on a long task, someone wants to meet them.  Coincidence? ??


I think not


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone!!  Took a few days off to re-energize after LM.  Only been logging in a few times a day versus every couple hours.  Been nice just leveling up characters.  I also realized there is a world not connected to my tablet...I know I know, hard to believe!!  Hope everyone is enjoying the break!!!!



Good for you.  I think it's good to take a break from time to time.  I think the long term viability of games like this rests on our ability to pause for a bit.  I hope the interns realize that.


----------



## Somnam

How about if instead of levelling a character past 10, all character have rarities instead. All characters start at common. Then once a character is at level 10, you can have the option to reset them back to level 1, but they are now uncommon. Levelling them back up to 10 will give all the gem benefits it did before, and once again you can reset them to level 1 and they are rare, then epic until finally you have a legendary Mickey. Of course this would all be optional and provide no gameplay benefits. Just another way to get gems and increase replayability.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Who are you locked out from?

Right now the characters I can’t get are Sven, Syndrome, Oogie & Grumpy. Maybe with Halloween coming, Oogie will be in a Tower Challenge.


Who am I kidding, it will be all characters I already have. Need me a sapphire chest.


----------



## Araminta18

I just got a message that I need to update the game but there’s no update in the App Store. Anyone else get this message?


----------



## Arundal

Araminta18 said:


> I just got a message that I need to update the game but there’s no update in the App Store. Anyone else get this message?


Not i


----------



## hopemax

JamesGarvey said:


> Who are you locked out from?
> 
> Right now the characters I can’t get are Sven, Syndrome, Oogie & Grumpy. Maybe with Halloween coming, Oogie will be in a Tower Challenge.



Grumpy.


----------



## tonga

I play on an iPad and finally upgraded to a newer iPhone that is able to play this game.  Was able to get on yesterday and play, but then played on the iPad last night and that progress isn’t showing on the iPhone.  Any tips on how o get it to update?


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Grumpy.


After the hell they made everyone go through to earn him the first time, I sure hope not.


----------



## supernova

As of today, I was able to retire all of my original characters with the last one completing their level-up to 10.  The only holdout is Christopher Robin, who is 6 drums and 5 hats away from 10.  And even with all of the leveling, I just re-crossed the twenty million magic line, with 20,007,162.  Now for the unending shell crawl.  I can't believe that Gameloft's latest crop of lazy interns simply re-coded the Big Hero 6 event.  We've never needed 100 tokens to max someone out.  Hell, Christopher Robin only needs 50 books to go to 10.  Lazy, tired writing on the interns' behalf.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Who are you locked out from?
> 
> Right now the characters I can’t get are Sven, Syndrome, Oogie & Grumpy. Maybe with Halloween coming, Oogie will be in a Tower Challenge.
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding, it will be all characters I already have. Need me a sapphire chest.


I still don't have Syndrome.  I just can't bring myself to throw away 60 gems whenever the legendary chests pop up.  I just know I won't be able to stop myself, kinda like eating potato chips or popcorn.   I'll keep trying again and again until I'm gem bankrupt.  So I've never tried.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> As of today, I was able to retire all of my original characters with the last one completing their level-up to 10.  The only holdout is Christopher Robin, who is 6 drums and 5 hats away from 10.  And even with all of the leveling, I just re-crossed the twenty million magic line, with 20,007,162.  Now for the unending shell crawl.  I can't believe that Gameloft's latest crop of lazy interns simply re-coded the Big Hero 6 event.  We've never needed 100 tokens to max someone out.  Hell, Christopher Robin only needs 50 books to go to 10.  Lazy, tired writing on the interns' behalf.


Congrats!!!  I'm just now polishing off BH6.  Sure does feel good to finish those guys off.  I don't remember when that event began, but I feel like I've been working on them forever.  You done with Peter Pan and PotC too?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Good for you.  I think it's good to take a break from time to time.  I think the long term viability of games like this rests on our ability to pause for a bit.  I hope the interns realize that.


I agree 100%.  Guess we'll see how long of a relaxing break we get this time.  I (embarrassingly) spent a lot of time playing during the last event.  To the point where after it was over, I kept getting a nagging feeling like I was forgetting to do something throughout the day.  I wonder if there is a support group for DMK  withdrawals...


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!!  I'm just now polishing off BH6.  Sure does feel good to finish those guys off.  I don't remember when that event began, but I feel like I've been working on them forever.  You done with Peter Pan and PotC too?


Done with everyone but Christopher Robin, and I am now five away of each to complete him.  Soon enough...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> As of today, I was able to retire all of my original characters with the last one completing their level-up to 10.  The only holdout is Christopher Robin, who is 6 drums and 5 hats away from 10.  And even with all of the leveling, I just re-crossed the twenty million magic line, with 20,007,162.  Now for the unending shell crawl.  I can't believe that Gameloft's latest crop of lazy interns simply re-coded the Big Hero 6 event.  We've never needed 100 tokens to max someone out.  Hell, Christopher Robin only needs 50 books to go to 10.  Lazy, tired writing on the interns' behalf.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!!  I'm just now polishing off BH6.  Sure does feel good to finish those guys off.  I don't remember when that event began, but I feel like I've been working on them forever.  You done with Peter Pan and PotC too?



Sure, make me feel like I’m really falling behind! 

Actually I’m not doing bad at all. Ignoring tLM, I’m down to 2 level 9 characters, Michael Darling and Christopher Robins, that I’m still collecting for. After I finish leveling Jack Sparrow, I have 11 other characters ready to max!




Windwaker4444 said:


> I agree 100%.  Guess we'll see how long of a relaxing break we get this time.  I (embarrassingly) spent a lot of time playing during the last event.  To the point where after it was over, I kept getting a nagging feeling like I was forgetting to do something throughout the day.  I wonder if there is a support group for DMK  withdrawals...



Was planning to take a nice relaxing break from the game and then I got a cold a few days ago, so I’ve been playing more than I wanted too.


----------



## mikegood2

tonga said:


> I play on an iPad and finally upgraded to a newer iPhone that is able to play this game.  Was able to get on yesterday and play, but then played on the iPad last night and that progress isn’t showing on the iPhone.  Any tips on how o get it to update?



First of all make sure that you logged into gamecenter, or Facebook on both devices. I’m using gamecenter, so the info I’m giving you is based on that. 

When you play on one device, let’s say the iPhone, and you want to play on the iPad or visa versa follow these steps.

After you play on your device and are ready to play on the other device, force quit the device.
Relaunch the game (on that device) and let it load! This forces the most up to date version to load onto the cloud.
Force quit the game again. 
Launch the game on your other device. You will get a Save game Conflict with 2 options. local and Cloud
Chose the Cloud version, but alway check last saved date and gem/magic count to verify that’s correct.
Click Switch to This, if the cloud version is the one you want to open the game.
You should have the latest played version and play as usual.
When you want to play on the other device, follow these steps again.
Im guessing that sound confusing, but after a few times it easy to do. Hope that helps, but feel free to ask more questions if something I typed above doesn’t make sense to you.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Sure, make me feel like I’m really falling behind!
> 
> Actually I’m not doing bad at all. Ignoring tLM, I’m down to 2 level 9 characters, Michael Darling and Christopher Robins, that I’m still collecting for. After I finish leveling Jack Sparrow, I have 11 other characters ready to max!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was planning to take a nice relaxing break from the game and then I got a cold a few days ago, so I’ve been playing more than I wanted too.


Hope you are feeling better!!!!  Unless that is just an excuse you are telling yourself to make you feel better about your game addictions...


----------



## AJGolden1013

I think I'm going to do my very best to max out everyone but the Little Mermaid crew, before the next event. I'm also proud of myself for working the clams back up to 140 within the course of a day or so.  Yay perseverance.


----------



## tonga

mikegood2 said:


> First of all make sure that you logged into gamecenter, or Facebook on both devices. I’m using gamecenter, so the info I’m giving you is based on that.
> 
> When you play on one device, let’s say the iPhone, and you want to play on the iPad or visa versa follow these steps.
> 
> After you play on your device and are ready to play on the other device, force quit the device.
> Relaunch the game (on that device) and let it load! This forces the most up to date version to load onto the cloud.
> Force quit the game again.
> Launch the game on your other device. You will get a Save game Conflict with 2 options. local and Cloud
> Chose the Cloud version, but alway check last saved date and gem/magic count to verify that’s correct.
> Click Switch to This, if the cloud version is the one you want to open the game.
> You should have the latest played version and play as usual.
> When you want to play on the other device, follow these steps again.
> Im guessing that sound confusing, but after a few times it easy to do. Hope that helps, but feel free to ask more questions if something I typed above doesn’t make sense to you.




Thank you so much!  Makes sense to me.  I was doing the first force quit but not the second.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Done with everyone but Christopher Robin, and I am now five away of each to complete him.  Soon enough...



Very impressive!  I'm down to one more BH6 character who is just waiting for his turn (annoying that we can only level up one at a time).  And then I still have ALL the pirates to get up to 10 (all are at 9 and most have all their items ready to go).  And then of course C. Robin who is a 9 and will soon be ready to level to 10.  And then ALL the Little Mermaid characters, whose clams are making it take forever.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Very impressive!  I'm down to one more BH6 character who is just waiting for his turn (annoying that we can only level up one at a time).  And then I still have ALL the pirates to get up to 10 (all are at 9 and most have all their items ready to go).  And then of course C. Robin who is a 9 and will soon be ready to level to 10.  And then ALL the Little Mermaid characters, whose clams are making it take forever.


Yep... BH6 all over again.  Hey, at least you are close to retiring your entire book of characters too! Outside of TLM, of course.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep... BH6 all over again.  Hey, at least you are close to retiring your entire book of characters too! Outside of TLM, of course.



Close-ish.  But it's going to take more than a week to get it all done.  I just hope we get a break for a while and I can work on this stuff.  I'm not used to having so many characters roaming in my park.


----------



## GerhardGe

i couldn´t resist and opened a legendary chest.guess i deserved it to get 5 luck,70 magic and the make up stand


----------



## rr333

Trying to remember which groups of characters have helped with the previous tower challenges...


----------



## Peachkins

So I had absolutely no plans to participate in the Pirate Goofy challenge.  About two days in, I noticed that I was collecting the items needed from my buildings.  I've only sent characters for the items if they have absolutely nothing else to do.  I've managed to get four crabs using that method, and I'm no. 2 on my leader board.  For anyone that hasn't started it yet, doesn't have the costume, and wants to put in as little effort as possible, it may still be worth it.


----------



## tasmith1993

Really didn’t care about the mini event going on since it was such a pain in the a$$ to get the crabs last time.
Finally decided today to defeat a couple crabs for the heck of it... number 1 on my leaderboard with 2 crabs 
Maybe I’ll keep the lead and get the 25 gems at least.


----------



## Chrisvee

I’m ignoring the crab event.  Too many other things going on. Collecting so so slowly for Tia Dalma.  Just started collecting for Bagheera. Bought some more land in Frontierland but now under 100k magic again.


----------



## AJGolden1013

rr333 said:


> Trying to remember which groups of characters have helped with the previous tower challenges...




I cannot be 100% sure on this.  From what I remember, Mickey & Pals, Cinderella, Wall-E, Toy Story, Monsters, Zootopia and then there were others that went along with the special character of that group, Nightmare Before Christmas, Frozen, Snow White, Winnie the Pooh, and Beauty & the Beast are all that I remember.  This is probably not the complete list, but it is what I remember for sure.  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Yep... BH6 all over again.  Hey, at least you are close to retiring your entire book of characters too! Outside of TLM, of course.



This is my goal. 100% level 10 and then I can quit. Not there yet...


----------



## tonga

Any guesses or wishes for the next update?  I'd like to see Huey, Dewey, Louie and Scrooge, Lady and the Tramp, Cars, Finding Nemo or Up.  Wouldn't be surprised to see Wreck It Ralph with the new movie coming in November.


----------



## Mattimation

tonga said:


> Any guesses or wishes for the next update?  I'd like to see Huey, Dewey, Louie and Scrooge, Lady and the Tramp, Cars, Finding Nemo or Up.  Wouldn't be surprised to see Wreck It Ralph with the new movie coming in November.



Oh Wreck-it-Ralph would make sense, but I'd probably skip one if they do it. That movie's not my cup of tea and I don't think I'll see the sequel, though it would be kind of fun if they add the Princess's casual clothes to the game. I would love a DuckTales event, especially since the 2nd season premieres later this month. I've been hoping for a Princess and the Frog event lately, but they won't do two Princess events in a row.


----------



## GerhardGe

funny.after my legendary chest disaster i found a platinum chest for free and got 50 luck,2800 magic and the dancing cup attraction out of it.as if it was another lesson to never spend gems anymore.the other day i also got the jetpacks attraction out of a silver chest.
i have only 3 crabs.maybe i can make it to 5 still and sneak somehow into the top 50 for a gold chest.the calendar says i get a gold chest tomorrow for free.so would be nice to have two of it!
there is a weird thing about grumpy.the first time i played offline months ago he was highlighted and i could get him if i had the characters to collect for him.yesterday i was scrolling through and saw he is temporary not available as all the others u only can get only for a limited time.


----------



## supernova

And with that, Christopher Robin is DONE.  That is the end of all characters outside of the dumb Mermaid set.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And with that, Christopher Robin is DONE.  That is the end of all characters outside of the dumb Mermaid set.



#jealous :  That's quite an accomplishment!  My last BH6 guy is leveling up to 10 today.  Then I have all the pirates (who are ready to go) and C. Robin.  I feel quite behind these days.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> And with that, Christopher Robin is DONE.  That is the end of all characters outside of the dumb Mermaid set.



I work hard on all my characters and I'm very jealous that you are so far ahead of me, both in leveling and magic


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> I work hard on all my characters and I'm very jealous that you are so far ahead of me, both in leveling and magic



It's tough.  I can see just how much those 3 weeks offline while we were traveling abroad is affecting my game, even now.  Keep at it.  My issue is that I can either level up all the pirates or continue to level and work on the LM characters, but doing both is making it take forever to get rid of those pirates (and the BH6 crew which is finally on the way out).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> It's tough.  I can see just how much those 3 weeks offline while we were traveling abroad is affecting my game, even now.  Keep at it.  My issue is that I can either level up all the pirates or continue to level and work on the LM characters, but doing both is making it take forever to get rid of those pirates (and the BH6 crew which is finally on the way out).


It's so strange.  I keep reading these comments about people traveling abroad and not having internet.   I was in Ireland back during The Lion King and Spain during one of the other events, and Jamaica a few other times.  Never once did I not have WiFi while in Europe or the Caribbean.  I would think that, unless someone is visiting the Congo, internet isn't foreign technology in 2018.


----------



## Disney_Alli

supernova said:


> It's so strange.  I keep reading these comments about people traveling abroad and not having internet.   I was in Ireland back during The Lion King and Spain during one of the other events, and Jamaica a few other times.  Never once did I not have WiFi while in Europe or the Caribbean.  I would think that, unless someone is visiting the Congo, internet isn't foreign technology in 2018.



When I was in Ireland in January we were staying at a house that didn't have wifi for the first three or four days until the cable and wifi could be installed. We could never never get the wifi at the hospital so we were dependent on bus wifi (an amazing thing!) and public wifi at whatever tourist thing we were doing every second day.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> It's so strange.  I keep reading these comments about people traveling abroad and not having internet.   I was in Ireland back during The Lion King and Spain during one of the other events, and Jamaica a few other times.  Never once did I not have WiFi while in Europe or the Caribbean.  I would think that, unless someone is visiting the Congo, internet isn't foreign technology in 2018.



We were on a 10 night cruise in the North Sea.  DCL wifi is iffy when not that far out, so there was no way I was going to pay for lousy service at what they were charging.  And then on land I was a bit busy with the whole travel/sightseeing/being present thing.  I played at night at our hotels before and after the cruise, but honestly I barely logged in.  And yeah, it ruined my streak and slowed me down, but in the scheme of things that trip  and the family time was much more important than this game.  I had AT&T cellular on land and even that didn't work the 2 days we were in Iceland.


----------



## 10CJ

Peachkins said:


> So I had absolutely no plans to participate in the Pirate Goofy challenge.  About two days in, I noticed that I was collecting the items needed from my buildings.  I've only sent characters for the items if they have absolutely nothing else to do.  I've managed to get four crabs using that method, and I'm no. 2 on my leader board.  For anyone that hasn't started it yet, doesn't have the costume, and wants to put in as little effort as possible, it may still be worth it.





tasmith1993 said:


> Really didn’t care about the mini event going on since it was such a pain in the a$$ to get the crabs last time.
> Finally decided today to defeat a couple crabs for the heck of it... number 1 on my leaderboard with 2 crabs
> Maybe I’ll keep the lead and get the 25 gems at least.



Out of curiosity, where are you at now on the board and how many crabs do you have?


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> It's so strange.  I keep reading these comments about people traveling abroad and not having internet.   I was in Ireland back during The Lion King and Spain during one of the other events, and Jamaica a few other times.  Never once did I not have WiFi while in Europe or the Caribbean.  I would think that, unless someone is visiting the Congo, internet isn't foreign technology in 2018.



It's sometimes a question of "available," and sometimes it's a question of cost, and sometimes it's a question of priorities.  We're planning Tokyo now, for our Dec trip.  And what we're finding is that there isn't a lot of free wi-fi.  Starbucks and McDonalds are a possibility.  But there is no Wi-Fi at the Tokyo parks and while there is wi-fi at the Deluxe hotels, it's only in the rooms - not the public areas, and from what we hear, it's not very good.  And it's not like Japan is a 3rd world country.  But what we are finding is that their systems are not always compatible with ours. (ATM's are a bit of a problem too.  Apparently, only 2 of the ATMs on Disney property will accept a US bank card.)  Most people rent a Wi-Fi device or turn on the International plan via their US carrier (which is what we will probably do for this trip).  But when we went to England we didn't want to pay $10 / day for 2 weeks for 2 phones.  We researched sims and did it that way, and thankfully those sims could be reloaded when we went to Hong Kong. But then it comes down to when I'm halfway around the world, how often am I going to be checking in on a game?  Most our trips, it's been in the morning, at meal times and at bed.  And it's a lot harder to complete events when you are checking only 3-4 times a day then once an hour. 

And all of that only works for my IOS game.  Windows game is completely unplayable when my computer is in Colorado and I'm not.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> It's sometimes a question of "available," and sometimes it's a question of cost, and sometimes it's a question of priorities.  We're planning Tokyo now, for our Dec trip.  And what we're finding is that there isn't a lot of free wi-fi.  Starbucks and McDonalds are a possibility.  But there is no Wi-Fi at the Tokyo parks and while there is wi-fi at the Deluxe hotels, it's only in the rooms - not the public areas, and from what we hear, it's not very good.  And it's not like Japan is a 3rd world country.  But what we are finding is that their systems are not always compatible with ours. (ATM's are a bit of a problem too.  Apparently, only 2 of the ATMs on Disney property will accept a US bank card.)  Most people rent a Wi-Fi device or turn on the International plan via their US carrier (which is what we will probably do for this trip).  But when we went to England we didn't want to pay $10 / day for 2 weeks for 2 phones.  We researched sims and did it that way, and thankfully those sims could be reloaded when we went to Hong Kong. But then it comes down to when I'm halfway around the world, how often am I going to be checking in on a game?  Most our trips, it's been in the morning, at meal times and at bed.  And it's a lot harder to complete events when you are checking only 3-4 times a day then once an hour.
> 
> And all of that only works for my IOS game.  Windows game is completely unplayable when my computer is in Colorado and I'm not.


We’re going to Japan next May and plan on renting mifis since they don’t have a lot of public WiFi. Luckily our Airbnb provides mifi so we won’t need one for that part of our trip.


----------



## squirrel

Also didn't pay the crazy prices for internet on board a cruise ship.  Disney did have (not sure if they still offer it) free 50 MB or whatever it was if you signed up the first day.  That would last me an entire cruise for checking e-mail and doing quick messages on Facebook messenger, even a 14 night cruise.

We were on another cruise line.  My mom had trouble getting off the ship since she needed a wheelchair.  So we only got off a few times on a 7 night cruise.  I did check the game those few times but it did mess up my daily reward run and I was behind a few hours when LM started.  After the cruise we stayed in San Diego and were checking out the zoo and SeaWorld so I also didn't have a lot of time to play.


----------



## supernova

Cruise ships are definitely the exception to the rule.  What's nice, though, is that you can often get internet included as a package 'perk' if you watch for deals.  This is still insane because the technology is there, but the cruise companies choose to nickle and dime their guests.  DCL is already WAY way way overpriced by hundreds if not a thousand dollars, and yet they choose not to just charge for it as part of a fee included in the price.  I've sailed them once, and now each time I book a cruise,  I check their pricing and find far better deals on any other line.  Never again, Disney.  You just aren't worth it.  Biggest crooks on the high seas.  Same itinerary on any 9the line for a least a grand less.  For that price, I am fine not taking a picture with a kid in a Mickey costume on my first day.

As for my two international trips,  both were guided tours aboard luxury motor coaches, and we had free continuous wifi aboard the bus, free at the hotels, and of course, aboard the international flights.  I was never out of touch with family, friends, or the world.

When I visit Jamaica every few months, my cell phone carrier allows me to connect the the local Digicel service for free so I am able to use their network to send/receive texts and surf the internet for free.


----------



## Mattimation

Next Update Live stream is today at 10:55. I'm assuming it's something smaller since there's been no buildup, just a sudden statement.

It also just occurred to me the next event might be Mickey Mouse themed, since Disney seems to be pumping his 90th Anniversary into anything and everything.


----------



## Mattimation

Okay, so the livestream was just a tease for a livestream that's really coming Friday, but it looks like they'll be announcing a Villain-centric Tower Event featuring Oogie Boogie, the Queen of Hearts, and Jafar.


----------



## emilyhuff

Did anyone else just watch the live stream? that was so dumb. It flashed oogie boogie, jafar and a bunch of other villians with some creepy music then cut out saying it would be back on 10/12.


----------



## JamesGarvey

So i'm thinking an all villain reward tower challenge.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Is the delay in mini challenge rewards normal?


----------



## wnwardii

xthebowdenx said:


> Is the delay in mini challenge rewards normal?



Not usually.  But I was wondering about this myself.  Typically, once the "event" is over, the rewards are provided.  Before I went into a meeting, I was very much locked into getting 4th.  Even if people suddenly did things, I would probably have ended in top 10.  But no rewards received so far.


----------



## tasmith1993

10CJ said:


> Out of curiosity, where are you at now on the board and how many crabs do you have?



I ended up having time to get 7-8 crabs. I got 2nd place on my leaderboard, so I got the costume and 15 gems. Not bad


----------



## xthebowdenx

wnwardii said:


> Not usually.  But I was wondering about this myself.  Typically, once the "event" is over, the rewards are provided.  Before I went into a meeting, I was very much locked into getting 4th.  Even if people suddenly did things, I would probably have ended in top 10.  But no rewards received so far.


Strange. I had noticed it on the last few for mine. Here 30+ minutes later and it still hasn’t arrived.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Cruise ships are definitely the exception to the rule.  What's nice, though, is that you can often get internet included as a package 'perk' if you watch for deals.  This is still insane because the technology is there, but the cruise companies choose to nickle and dime their guests.  DCL is already WAY way way overpriced by hundreds if not a thousand dollars, and yet they choose not to just charge for it as part of a fee included in the price.  I've sailed them once, and now each time I book a cruise,  I check their pricing and find far better deals on any other line.  Never again, Disney.  You just aren't worth it.  Biggest crooks on the high seas.  Same itinerary on any 9the line for a least a grand less.  For that price, I am fine not taking a picture with a kid in a Mickey costume on my first day.
> 
> As for my two international trips,  both were guided tours aboard luxury motor coaches, and we had free continuous wifi aboard the bus, free at the hotels, and of course, aboard the international flights.  I was never out of touch with family, friends, or the world.
> 
> When I visit Jamaica every few months, my cell phone carrier allows me to connect the the local Digicel service for free so I am able to use their network to send/receive texts and surf the internet for free.



For the itinerary we chose I couldn't actually find another one just like it.  And where things were substituted it was to places we weren't nearly as interested in seeing.  So yeah, DCL is expensive, but we don't take trips like this one very often, and we had the best time ever, so it's all good. Totally agree with you on the wifi - for what we paid it should be included.  I needed to be able to contact my mom pretty much every day on this trip to check on her and I just called from land most days, and then we used an AT&T cruise package on my cell for the 3 sea days.  Texting was unlimited, I had at least an hour of calls included, but no wifi.  The plan was to buy it, but it just didn't seem worth it.


----------



## Haley R

This might be dumb but what’s a tower challenge?


----------



## mmmears

I did surprisingly well on this challenge, considering I didn't start it until the day before it ended.  1st place, 25 gems are mine!  Oh, and a stupid pond from the chest.  I did get the pop up with the awards right away.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> This might be dumb but what’s a tower challenge?



Not dumb at all.  If I could even try to explain it I would.  I'm hoping someone here can help.  But basically it's a mini game within the game where you send out certain characters that they choose to do things, and you can earn stuff like characters if you collect what you need in the time they give us.  There was one in August to get Christopher Robin.  Did you play that one?


----------



## McCoy

This is for a past tower challenge, but might be a good place to start to try to get an idea what's going on with it: http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/The_Tower_Challenge_Event_FAQ


----------



## wnwardii

xthebowdenx said:


> Strange. I had noticed it on the last few for mine. Here 30+ minutes later and it still hasn’t arrived.



I finally did receive my rewards.  I think I ended up force quitting the app a few times before I received it.


----------



## mmmears

First world problem... I am done with the BH6 characters and desperately want to level my Pirates up to 10 so I can send them home for good... but I have 3 LM characters also waiting to level up.  I guess they need to go first.  I want another pedestal.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Not dumb at all.  If I could even try to explain it I would.  I'm hoping someone here can help.  But basically it's a mini game within the game where you send out certain characters that they choose to do things, and you can earn stuff like characters if you collect what you need in the time they give us.  There was one in August to get Christopher Robin.  Did you play that one?


Oh okay yes I played that one, but I wasn’t able to get Christopher Robin. I don’t think I was even close. I got rabbit but I think that was it.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> First world problem... I am done with the BH6 characters and desperately want to level my Pirates up to 10 so I can send them home for good... but I have 3 LM characters also waiting to level up.  I guess they need to go first.  I want another pedestal.



Congrats on finishing your BH6 characters!  Mine are all ready for level 10, but I’ve been finishing of my Pirates first. After my Tia finish’s in 7 hours, I’m down Davy who I will start before bed. Also collected my final Michael Darling piece this morning, so I might finish max him before I turn to the BH6 characters.

Depends on what level your tLM characters are at (mine are 6, 6, 5, 8, 6, 8, 6)  It I try leveling 1 or 2 of them off before I start my 24 hour ones. That way I’m a always have at least one tLM character I can collect for.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats on finishing your BH6 characters!  Mine are all ready for level 10, but I’ve been finishing of my Pirates first. After my Tia finish’s in 7 hours, I’m down Davy who I will start before bed. Also collected my final Michael Darling piece this morning, so I might finish max him before I turn to the BH6 characters.
> 
> Depends on what level your tLM characters are at (mine are 6, 6, 5, 8, 6, 8, 6)  It I try leveling 1 or 2 of them off before I start my 24 hour ones. That way I’m a always have at least one tLM character I can collect for.



Yes, I want to keep them going in terms of collecting so I'm going to have to slow down the pirates for now.  My Michael Darling is finished already, but I'm still collecting for C. Robin who is at 9. Just want to clean up my game before the next thing starts!


----------



## mikegood2

Shoot! I just realized that if we have a tower event coming out than that means we are likely getting an update to the game. While I usually don’t mind updates, I have a feeling that they will move tLM characters from the top of the character page, to the bottom. While I understand why they do that, It’s so much easier when a group of characters needing leveling are at the top and I really hate scrolling to the bottom tab to find them.

The game really needs to add a tab somewhere, ideally the top of the character page, that puts all of the characters your still collecting for in its own tab. I’d find that so much more convenient than how it works now.


----------



## figment_jii

Oh my gosh!  I got the Pirate Goofy costume!  I didn't really try very hard on this mini-event (focused on trying to level up characters - still so many to go!), but I must have waited long enough to get on a board with a lot of pretty inactive players.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> First world problem... I am done with the BH6 characters and desperately want to level my Pirates up to 10 so I can send them home for good... but I have 3 LM characters also waiting to level up.  I guess they need to go first.  I want another pedestal.



Do you have enough clams to level all 3 of them in a row?  I end up alternating, because I don't actually have the clams to do them all at once.  And so I use the longer upgrade time to collect more clams.  So I do TLM, non TLM, TLM...


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Shoot! I just realized that if we have a tower event coming out than that means we are likely getting an update to the game. While I usually don’t mind updates, I have a feeling that they will move tLM characters from the top of the character page, to the bottom. While I understand why they do that, It’s so much easier when a group of characters needing leveling are at the top and I really hate scrolling to the bottom tab to find them.
> 
> The game really needs to add a tab somewhere, ideally the top of the character page, that puts all of the characters your still collecting for in its own tab. I’d find that so much more convenient than how it works now.



That's the thing that bugs me the most.  Having to scroll all the way down to get to the characters I can upgrade.  Interns, pay attention!


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Do you have enough clams to level all 3 of them in a row?  I end up alternating, because I don't actually have the clams to do them all at once.  And so I use the longer upgrade time to collect more clams.  So I do TLM, non TLM, TLM...



I have Triton leveling now. I have enough to level up either Flounder or Sebastian at the moment, but not both. But I may have enough by the time Flounder gets to L8 tonight. All my LM characters are pretty much doing nothing other than hunting for clams.


----------



## supernova

emilyhuff said:


> Did anyone else just watch the live stream? that was so dumb. It flashed oogie boogie, jafar and a bunch of other villians with some creepy music then cut out saying it would be back on 10/12.


Guess it was just a teaser then.  Stupid interns...


----------



## Scarlet_J

I just have to share my experience.  I wasn't bothering with the crab mini-event since I had so many characters to level up and it seemed like too much work.  I had a few nets and that other things (a crystal?) already saved.  I sent Mickey for one more net, and had enough to collect one crab.  This morning with about 4 hours left in the event, I collected the one crab and was #2 on the leaderboard.  I logged back in after the event and ended up at #8 and won Goofy's costume and some gems.


----------



## hopemax

So if the Tower Challenge is Villain themed, who do we think the new character will be? Could we actually Welcome Maleficent instead of her just showing up from time to time?


----------



## mmmears

I'm actually relieved that this will be a tower thing and not a new event.  I am juggling too many characters as it is.


----------



## figment_jii

emilyhuff said:


> Did anyone else just watch the live stream? that was so dumb. It flashed oogie boogie, jafar and a bunch of other villians with some creepy music then cut out saying it would be back on 10/12.


Maybe that's a good thing...it might mean no new event coming this week!


----------



## Peachkins

10CJ said:


> Out of curiosity, where are you at now on the board and how many crabs do you have?



Sorry, just saw this.  I ended up in sixth place with seven crabs collected.  

I'm looking forward to this tower challenge if it is going to be all villains.  I've done pretty well with the more recent events, but I'm missing the villains on some of the earlier ones.  I know without looking that I need Oogie Boogie and the Queen of Hearts.  

On another note, I'm rather annoyed that I'm going to be stuck with the quest to discuss Jack's ship until I get his pirate costume, because that isn't happening anytime soon.  I don't have Davy Jones (I'm not paying that many gems for him) and I'm nowhere close to having the 30000-some elixirs to get fabric for a costume that I really don't care about.  I hate that it's sitting there, mocking me.  At least when they put quests in during events and I'm missing characters they go away when the event ends.


----------



## Haley R

Just welcomed Randall and have him doing his 8 hr task


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Just welcomed Randall and have him doing his 8 hr task



Woo Hoo!!!  IIRC it took a while to get him.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Woo Hoo!!!  IIRC it took a while to get him.


I’m working towards Flynn now


----------



## Mattimation

hopemax said:


> So if the Tower Challenge is Villain themed, who do we think the new character will be? Could we actually Welcome Maleficent instead of her just showing up from time to time?



I doubt it'll be Maleficent - she'll probably be the last character we ever have to welcome at the end of the game. It could be Lady Tremaine, since she's one of Disney's most iconic villain's yet still isn't part of the game, or maybe Madam Mim to go with Merlin. I think the only villain missing from any Event set is the Evil Queen, so possibly her? Maybe they'll be drawing inspiration from the park's Not So Scary Halloween Party and have these villains come together for the witches of Hocus Pocus? They are pushing that movie big time right now.

Edit: totally forgot we already have the Evil Queen, so I really don’t know what limited time event villain we could get.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I kind of like the Tower Events.  I'm really glad they are doing something for Halloween.   And I came in second on the crab event.  Almost back up to 500 gems again.  All in all, pretty good DMK day.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Side note...hope hurricane Michael hasn't affected any of our DMK family.  I went thru Harvey last year, and that was not fun.  Hope everyone is safe and sound!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mattimation said:


> I doubt it'll be Maleficent - she'll probably be the last character we ever have to welcome at the end of the game. It could be Lady Tremaine, since she's one of Disney's most iconic villain's yet still isn't part of the game, or maybe Madam Mim to go with Merlin. I think the only villain missing from any Event set is the Evil Queen, so possibly her? Maybe they'll be drawing inspiration from the park's Not So Scary Halloween Party and have these villains come together for the witches of Hocus Pocus? They are pushing that movie big time right now.


 I could see us getting a witch for each of the 3 segments of the Tower Challenge.  Disney really is pushing that.  Personally,  I hope for more NBC characters.


----------



## 10CJ

So I ended up collecting my first crab this morning. This was about 4.5 hours before the event ended.  I only have one character that can get crabs so I could not really stockpile items. Initially I was in first with 1 crab, but then someone else took the lead with 3 crabs. In the end I was able to collect one more crab and I think that tied me for second or maybe third with someone else. So two crabs and I got the costume and 15 gems so I was happy with that.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> I doubt it'll be Maleficent - she'll probably be the last character we ever have to welcome at the end of the game. It could be Lady Tremaine, since she's one of Disney's most iconic villain's yet still isn't part of the game, or maybe Madam Mim to go with Merlin. I think the only villain missing from any Event set is the Evil Queen, so possibly her? Maybe they'll be drawing inspiration from the park's Not So Scary Halloween Party and have these villains come together for the witches of Hocus Pocus? They are pushing that movie big time right now.
> 
> Edit: totally forgot we already have the Evil Queen, so I really don’t know what limited time event villain we could get.





hopemax said:


> So if the Tower Challenge is Villain themed, who do we think the new character will be? Could we actually Welcome Maleficent instead of her just showing up from time to time?


I'm still shocked that we don't have a villain for the Cinderella set, so perhaps this is their chance to give us Lady Tremaine.  I am also shocked that the dopey interns didn't give us a Hag costume for the Evil Queen.  Christ, I can do a better job than these idiots.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I'm still shocked that we don't have a villain for the Cinderella set, so perhaps this is their chance to give us Lady Tremaine.  I am also shocked that the dopey interns didn't give us a Hag costume for the Evil Queen.  Christ, I can do a better job than these idiots.


I'd like the Hag costume idea.  How did they miss that one?


----------



## squirrel

I still have quite a few characters to level up.  Snow White was the only one I feel like it didn't take forever to get done after the event ended.  I still have Pirates, BH6, Winnie the Pooh Characters, Peter Pan and the boys and now LM.  Will take a while as a few are still at level 8.  LM are at level 5 and 6.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I got an email on the ticket I submitted about not getting my challenge reward. They gave me Goofy’s pirate costume and 25 gems (better than 5 and a platinum chest I don’t need) But I already had Goofy’s Pirate Costume. I don’t know if I should press the issue or just be content?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> I kind of like the Tower Events.  I'm really glad they are doing something for Halloween.   And I came in second on the crab event.  Almost back up to 500 gems again.  All in all, pretty good DMK day.



I agree, I really like the tower challenges.  It's a good in between I think



Windwaker4444 said:


> Side note...hope hurricane Michael hasn't affected any of our DMK family.  I went thru Harvey last year, and that was not fun.  Hope everyone is safe and sound!!



I was NOT directly in the path of Michael, and I'm really glad you went through and more importantly SURVIVED Harvey.  That was not joke.  None of them are a joke now.  It's actually very scary I think.  Also, please know that the next time I hear a hurricane is coming my way, I"ll be messaging you to ask you how you managed to get through a situation like Harvey, with your nerves and sanity intact.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Does anyone think this next event will include silly villians like Pete, Zurg, or Randall? I haven't gotten them to 10 yet and want to know if I should waste time working on them. (I'm also working on welcoming Gothel, so I have a lot to do as it is)


----------



## Windwaker4444

KimRonRufus said:


> Does anyone think this next event will include silly villians like Pete, Zurg, or Randall? I haven't gotten them to 10 yet and want to know if I should waste time working on them. (I'm also working on welcoming Gothel, so I have a lot to do as it is)


I don't think I ever use Pete.  Can't remember the last time he did anything.  Although, it does make me smile to see him playing golf.  He is perpetually on a 24 hr vacation in my kingdom.  I know Gothel has been useful for happiness, the kids like to have her do her 4 hr task.  I almost forgot I have Zurg.  He has been living at home in my castle for a very  very long time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I am now officially on board with those who want to be able to level up more than 1 character at a time.  The waiting game is exhausting.

Here is my list so far:
Ready to go to 10, just waiting on the castle to be free: Hiro, Yokai, Wasabi, Baymax, John
Ready to go to 9 : Sebastian
Michael lv 7
Elizabeth lv 9
Will lv 9
Jack lv 9
Davy lv 9
Tia lv 9
Barbossa lv 9
Christopher Robin lv 9
Eric lv 8
Scuttle lv 8
Ariel lv 5
Triton lv 6
Ursula lv 7
Flounder lv 8

All of my PotC are almost ready to go to 10.  I'm going to have a huge line of characters waiting to go to the castle for their 24hr level ups.

I have pretty much had my LM characters working on clams non-stop.  The non-LM characters have been supplying the LM tokens, but it is going really slowly for Ariel, Ursula and Triton.  The non-LM characters have done pretty good for Sebastian, Flounder, Eric and Scuttle drops.

Really glad the Tower Challenge will begin soon.  I need something to take my mind off of waiting for 24hr level ups and collecting clams.  Kinda tedious...


----------



## ABAPer

Has anyone had a problem with their level/star counter?  I hit level 60 about a month ago and my star has stopped filling in as I play. Surely by now I should see some fill in that star.  

Ken


----------



## mmmears

ABAPer said:


> Has anyone had a problem with their level/star counter?  I hit level 60 about a month ago and my star has stopped filling in as I play. Surely by now I should see some fill in that star.
> 
> Ken



I never pay attention to this thing, but since you posted I checked.  I'm also at 60 with no movement.  And it's been a long time since I hit 60.  Maybe they are dropping the whole level thing since it's pretty meaningless?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I never pay attention to this thing, but since you posted I checked.  I'm also at 60 with no movement.  And it's been a long time since I hit 60.  Maybe they are dropping the whole level thing since it's pretty meaningless?



I believe 60 is the max level. I currently hit 57 a week or two ago and my star is filling.

Also, *HOW* *DARE* you say leveling is pretty meaningless!?!?!  I think I got a *WHOPPING* 1 gem and 1750 magic!


----------



## ABAPer

I would believe that 60 is the highest but there is someone on the Lifetime Visitor Leaderboard with 61.  The plot thickens.


----------



## mara512

ABAPer said:


> I would believe that 60 is the highest but there is someone on the Lifetime Visitor Leaderboard with 61.  The plot thickens.



What position are ther on the board?


----------



## wingweaver84

Speculation for the new character is that it's the Mayor from NBC. I thought maybe the Instagram teaser was hinting at the Headless Horseman,but whatever.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Woke up to a “new event coming soon” graphic on the bottom of my screen, tapping it brought up the tower challenge preview screen. Starts next Thursday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wingweaver84 said:


> Speculation for the new character is that it's the Mayor from NBC. I thought maybe the Instagram teaser was hinting at the Headless Horseman,but whatever.



saw someone comment on the Facebook post: "  I think it's a Tower challenge with Jafar, Oogie Boogie and the Queen of Hearts and The Mayor from The Nightmare Before Christmas as the new addition and Final Prize." ... and then Disney Magic Kingdoms responded with "Maaaaaybe "

If that is true, that means Aladdin, TNBC, and Alice are the IPs that would be used


----------



## cinderEA

I haven't been the best at leveling up characters until I learned on the last Tower Challenge that higher levels meant higher returns... Any suggestions on who to focus on leveling up in the days leading up to this next challenge.


----------



## AJGolden1013

cinderEA said:


> I haven't been the best at leveling up characters until I learned on the last Tower Challenge that higher levels meant higher returns... Any suggestions on who to focus on leveling up in the days leading up to this next challenge.


I'm about to watch the livestream now, so I'll let you know


----------



## cinderEA

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm about to watch the livestream now, so I'll let you know


Thanks!! I've sworn off Facebook so I never pay attention to live feed annoucements


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Per the livestream - it is another Tower Challenge -with the Mayor from TNBC being the new character (and he is not a 5th character to TNBC set, but a 2nd set with just him)

Content can be downloaded on Tuesday and event starts on Thursday  - and will include Halloween themed decorations in the park

The big new thing is that the featured collection for each stage of the Tower Challenge has to be unlocked to do battle by completing quests for that character set (so until you can still attack the queen but not "full power")

Some screen shot - the Tower Challenge page with the featured character greyed out, the Mayor, and the new concessions and some decorations.


----------



## AJGolden1013

cinderEA said:


> I haven't been the best at leveling up characters until I learned on the last Tower Challenge that higher levels meant higher returns... Any suggestions on who to focus on leveling up in the days leading up to this next challenge.



Okay my friend, so here's the deal.  They didn't say who all is going to be available.

To the best of my memory, it was Mickey and Pals, Cinderella, Toy Story, Monsters Inc. (I think), Wall-E, Zootopia, and then there's always the featured collection.  This time it's Aladdin, Alice in Wonderland and Nightmare Before Christmas, with the Mayor as the new character.

Here's the deal.  They've made it MORE DIFFICULT (I think it's a money grab personally).  You can't USE the featured collection until you UNLOCK the feature collection by defeating Maleficent and said villain of the featured collection with little quests at the start of each chapter.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wingweaver84

Just got back from the livestream,along with seeing the usual complaints and gimme gimmes. No spoilers,but it did confirm what I previously said. Seriously,though,_what is wrong with people?!_Saw one complaint about how The Incredibles apparently was never released(fyi,that chest promo is currently going on).


----------



## JamesGarvey

Update is live Tuesday, event Thursday 

MAJOR CHANGE: When the challenge begins, the featured collection (NBC) will be locked until completing the event quest line.

New character is The Mayor.

Must have at least unlocked Mickey’s Pirate costume to access the event. 

Chests got a cosmetic update.
Main Street is decorated for fall.


----------



## cinderEA

I really really try not to spend real $ on this game (caved with tLM because I just had to have Flounder&Eric) so I'm very slim on special event characters... Guess its time to make sure all the core story line characters are as ready as possible since I struggled with keeping enough of those hot cocoa/coffee cups around to rotate between 2-3 of the special characters a day.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thanks for all of the Tower Challenge info.  I wasn't able to watch it.  Glad they added the Mayor.  Since he is lonely on his own character page, I have hopes to see the kids join him one day.


----------



## Gorechick

Oh well, not going to get anywhere with this next challenge as I don't have Jafar, Oogie Boogie or the Queen of Hearts.


----------



## Haley R

Gorechick said:


> Oh well, not going to get anywhere with this next challenge as I don't have Jafar, Oogie Boogie or the Queen of Hearts.


Do you need those three to participate? I thought you just needed mickeys pirate costume


----------



## Chrisvee

ugh those are all character sets that I’ve been holding back from leveling so everyone is around 6


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Do you need those three to participate? I thought you just needed mickeys pirate costume




You don't need every character to participate.  I don't have Wall-E, so of course he's been featured in every single tower challenge...   And I still do ok with them.  Actually I think the tower challenge is great for newer players.  Yeah, they might not get new character if they don't have enough of the ones you can play, but it's also a chance to get characters that aren't available anymore.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> You don't need every character to participate.  I don't have Wall-E, so of course he's been featured in every single tower challenge...   And I still do ok with them.  Actually I think the tower challenge is great for newer players.  Yeah, they might not get new character if they don't have enough of the ones you can play, but it's also a chance to get characters that aren't available anymore.


I’m am waiting 24 hours to welcome Flynn if that tells anyone how far I am. Not super far and I don’t level up my characters unless it helps get tokens. I might not do so well with this challenge.


----------



## sapphirenian

JamesGarvey said:


> Update is live Tuesday, event Thursday
> 
> MAJOR CHANGE: When the challenge begins, the featured collection (NBC) will be locked until completing the event quest line.
> 
> New character is The Mayor.
> 
> Must have at least unlocked Mickey’s Pirate costume to access the event.
> 
> Chests got a cosmetic update.
> Main Street is decorated for fall.


So if we don’t have the NBC characters to begin with, we can’t do the event quest line?


----------



## squirrel

Gorechick said:


> Oh well, not going to get anywhere with this next challenge as I don't have Jafar, Oogie Boogie or the Queen of Hearts.


I only have the Queen of Hearts.  I haven't paid for anything to play this game and I'm not going to start.  I know I didn't start when the game came out but I'm not that far behind.  I will wait and see what happens when the event starts.

I'm at level 58.  Still have a lot of characters to level up to 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sapphirenian said:


> So if we don’t have the NBC characters to begin with, we can’t do the event quest line?



I don’t think you would - just be able to use the other character sets to battle the Queen

Usually there is a chance to get characters from the old sets for people who don’t have them so maybe you will be able to get some of the TNBC characters through this to then be able to do the quests but not sure


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Mattimation said:


> Maybe they'll be drawing inspiration from the park's Not So Scary Halloween Party and have these villains come together for the witches of Hocus Pocus? They are pushing that movie big time right now.





Windwaker4444 said:


> I could see us getting a witch for each of the 3 segments of the Tower Challenge.  Disney really is pushing that.  Personally,  I hope for more NBC characters.



While NBC is celebrating its 25th anniversary... ...so is Hocus Pocus. It’s a dated film that has somehow recently become a cult classic. I’m not sure if it’s as popular with anyone born after Y2K, though I know some adults who have only recently seen it for the first time in the last few years and they’ve enjoyed it. While Disney only recently added them to Mickeys NSSH, the majority of Disney fans have never gone to WDW during that event, if ever.

The film is so dated, yet still popular with an older generation that they are remaking the classic for a modern audience. I don’t think this will have a theatrical release, but even the original was only supposed to be a Disney Channel movie. This is the first year that I know of that the film has been rereleased to theaters, finally getting a showing in October. I think that was the problem. It was given a July release. You don’t go to see a Halloween movie in July unless you have absolutely nothing better to do and there’s nothing else better showing that you haven’t already seen. That was my family, but I’m glad we did it.

Realizing that there is money in merchandise, and only so much NBC products they can sell, they’ve decided to finally give this film the attention it deserves. Spencer’s Gifts, which own those Spirit Halloween stores that pop up every year, started selling HP products last year I believe. They now have a larger selection this year and can’t keep them in stock. They will definitely have to order a lot more for next year. The Disney Store has also started selling HP merch (but not much) this year. There is money in 90s nostalgia. Just as much as 80s nostalgia.

But while I really love the Sanderson Sisters, and would like to see them, their presence in the game, it would be as awkward as the Pirates OTC. Pirates, at least, have a park ride, and multiple movies. HP was pretty much forgotten until ABC family started airing it ONCE a year. Now they treat it like A Christmas Story and have 24 hour marathons. I don’t think this games targeted demographic has ever seen Hocus Pocus OR Pirates, or ever care to.


----------



## supernova

Looks like we are all getting a NBC chest as our calendar reward on the first day of the event.  I hope Merlin likes his spooky bench.


----------



## Hoodie

Anyone remember how long the tower challenges usually last?  We leave for WDW in 3 weeks and I'm hoping it runs through the end of our trip because then I won't feel the need to participate!

For PP and other newer players (I am one):  you probably won't need Oogie Boogie, the Queen of Hearts or Jafar. In other tower challenges you could earn a special character from a previous event.  My guess is these characters are the ones you can earn during the challenge.  This can be fun as you can earn a character that you really wouldn't have a chance of getting, but also a little depressing because you end up with one character from the set who has no friends, doesn't collect for anyone outside himself, and basically just ends up being "sent home."  In the last one I was able to purchase Mrs. Potts and Dopey with gems so poor Grumpy and the Beast have playmates. Rabbit however is permanently stuck at level 3 because one of his requirements is only available through other Pooh characters (which I don't have) or a chest (this was one of the dumber "rewards."  At least the others can be leveled up).  So Rabbit has been sent away. 

Also, be prepared to not finish or get the final reward.  You just won't have the characters necessary to compete.  This is why I'm not really upset about this challenge crossing our vacation and limited playing time.  It's not like I'd be getting the final character anyway!


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> Anyone remember how long the tower challenges usually last?  We leave for WDW in 3 weeks and I'm hoping it runs through the end of our trip because then I won't feel the need to participate!
> 
> For PP and other newer players (I am one):  you probably won't need Oogie Boogie, the Queen of Hearts or Jafar. In other tower challenges you could earn a special character from a previous event.  My guess is these characters are the ones you can earn during the challenge.  This can be fun as you can earn a character that you really wouldn't have a chance of getting, but also a little depressing because you end up with one character from the set who has no friends, doesn't collect for anyone outside himself, and basically just ends up being "sent home."  In the last one I was able to purchase Mrs. Potts and Dopey with gems so poor Grumpy and the Beast have playmates. Rabbit however is permanently stuck at level 3 because one of his requirements is only available through other Pooh characters (which I don't have) or a chest (this was one of the dumber "rewards."  At least the others can be leveled up).  So Rabbit has been sent away.
> 
> Also, be prepared to not finish or get the final reward.  You just won't have the characters necessary to compete.  This is why I'm not really upset about this challenge crossing our vacation and limited playing time.  It's not like I'd be getting the final character anyway!


We leave in 10 days so I probably won’t play a whole lot. We will see but I don’t have any of those characters anyway so I’ll probably just try to get at least one character and be done. I only have 60 some gems so probably not enough to get anything good.


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> We leave in 10 days so I probably won’t play a whole lot. We will see but I don’t have any of those characters anyway so I’ll probably just try to get at least one character and be done. I only have 60 some gems so probably not enough to get anything good.


As a newer player, a Tower challenge is a great one to be semi-skipping.  I'll probably get whichever character is first and then play it by ear after that.  I think I would have been upset to be out of pocket during the Little Mermaid.


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> As a newer player, a Tower challenge is a great one to be semi-skipping.  I'll probably get whichever character is first and then play it by ear after that.  I think I would have been upset to be out of pocket during the Little Mermaid.


My time was pretty invested in the little mermaid event. Dh wasn’t too pleased lol. I don’t think he would be too happy if I was on my phone all vacation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> Anyone remember how long the tower challenges usually last?  We leave for WDW in 3 weeks and I'm hoping it runs through the end of our trip because then I won't feel the need to participate!
> 
> For PP and other newer players (I am one):  you probably won't need Oogie Boogie, the Queen of Hearts or Jafar. In other tower challenges you could earn a special character from a previous event.  My guess is these characters are the ones you can earn during the challenge.  This can be fun as you can earn a character that you really wouldn't have a chance of getting, but also a little depressing because you end up with one character from the set who has no friends, doesn't collect for anyone outside himself, and basically just ends up being "sent home."  In the last one I was able to purchase Mrs. Potts and Dopey with gems so poor Grumpy and the Beast have playmates. Rabbit however is permanently stuck at level 3 because one of his requirements is only available through other Pooh characters (which I don't have) or a chest (this was one of the dumber "rewards."  At least the others can be leveled up).  So Rabbit has been sent away.
> 
> Also, be prepared to not finish or get the final reward.  You just won't have the characters necessary to compete.  This is why I'm not really upset about this challenge crossing our vacation and limited playing time.  It's not like I'd be getting the final character anyway!



I think the Tower challenges are about 15 days - 5 days for each “phase”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

UmmYeahOk said:


> While NBC is celebrating its 25th anniversary... ...so is Hocus Pocus. It’s a dated film that has somehow recently become a cult classic. I’m not sure if it’s as popular with anyone born after Y2K, though I know some adults who have only recently seen it for the first time in the last few years and they’ve enjoyed it. While Disney only recently added them to Mickeys NSSH, the majority of Disney fans have never gone to WDW during that event, if ever.
> 
> The film is so dated, yet still popular with an older generation that they are remaking the classic for a modern audience. I don’t think this will have a theatrical release, but even the original was only supposed to be a Disney Channel movie. This is the first year that I know of that the film has been rereleased to theaters, finally getting a showing in October. I think that was the problem. It was given a July release. You don’t go to see a Halloween movie in July unless you have absolutely nothing better to do and there’s nothing else better showing that you haven’t already seen. That was my family, but I’m glad we did it.
> 
> Realizing that there is money in merchandise, and only so much NBC products they can sell, they’ve decided to finally give this film the attention it deserves. Spencer’s Gifts, which own those Spirit Halloween stores that pop up every year, started selling HP products last year I believe. They now have a larger selection this year and can’t keep them in stock. They will definitely have to order a lot more for next year. The Disney Store has also started selling HP merch (but not much) this year. There is money in 90s nostalgia. Just as much as 80s nostalgia.
> 
> But while I really love the Sanderson Sisters, and would like to see them, their presence in the game, it would be as awkward as the Pirates OTC. Pirates, at least, have a park ride, and multiple movies. HP was pretty much forgotten until ABC family started airing it ONCE a year. Now they treat it like A Christmas Story and have 24 hour marathons. I don’t think this games targeted demographic has ever seen Hocus Pocus OR Pirates, or ever care to.



I believe the remake of HP will be for the new Disney streaming service coming next year


----------



## tasmith1993

Just looked at my levels - only need 853 more microbots to finish leveling my bh6 characters


----------



## mikegood2

Finally seeing light at the end up the tunnel, but not gonna have every non tLM character maxed before the tower event, like I was hoping to.

Just finished leveling up my final Pirate today and finished my last Pan, Michael Darling, yesterday. Started max leveling my first BH6 character, but they are all ready to max.

Other than that my only non tLM chartacter I have to Level is my level 9 Christopher Robins, who is at 45/50 drums and 33/50 ears. My tLM characters are at level 7, 7, 6, 8, 7, 8 and 6 and I usually level one up between maxing my level 9 characters.


----------



## Aces86

I’m excited for this event, Halloween is my favorite time of the year! Love NBC so I hope I get the mayor.


----------



## Haley R

Guys I just got Splash Mountian out of a platinum chest!!! I’ve been really fortunate with these chests. I just got ToT not that long ago.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Haley R said:


> Guys I just got Splash Mountian out of a platinum chest!!! I’ve been really fortunate with these chests. I just got ToT not that long ago.


Cool. I tried for Splash Mountain today, as I always do. I got a waffle stand. My neice will be happy, that's all she wanted.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Guys I just got Splash Mountian out of a platinum chest!!! I’ve been really fortunate with these chests. I just got ToT not that long ago.



Grats to you! I got more Merlin fodder lol


----------



## Haley R

KimRonRufus said:


> Cool. I tried for Splash Mountain today, as I always do. I got a waffle stand. My neice will be happy, that's all she wanted.


Haha a waffle stand. I was surprised how small splash looks on the game. It’s smaller than ToT. For some reason I expected it to take up a bunch of room


----------



## tasmith1993

I am very thankful for another robot statue from my platinum chest 
Definitely glad I didn’t get splash mountain or the Bambi ice rink!!


In other news, I’m down to having no characters ready to level. It’s terrible 
I finished my last of the first 3 pirates. Just put John darling in to level up to 10 and have no one else ready. Danm shells and microbots! 

I’m also convinced I will never be able to build up magic until I finish leveling all my characters lol. I was getting much closer to the 2mil I need for the one land plot I don’t have. Then John darling needed almost 200k to go to level 10. 
I even stopped being lazy and put all my characters back in my park instead of leaving half of them at home. It’s neverending


----------



## Araminta18

I got the Magic Tea cups from the platinum chest...better than a flag or a sun dial I guess!


----------



## Gorechick

Araminta18 said:


> I got the Magic Tea cups from the platinum chest...better than a flag or a sun dial I guess!


Same! I was expecting a Flag of Corona.


----------



## mara512

I got yet another sun dial from my platinum chest.  How lucky am I


----------



## Arundal

tasmith1993 said:


> I am very thankful for another robot statue from my platinum chest
> Definitely glad I didn’t get splash mountain or the Bambi ice rink!!
> 
> 
> In other news, I’m down to having no characters ready to level. It’s terrible
> I finished my last of the first 3 pirates. Just put John darling in to level up to 10 and have no one else ready. Danm shells and microbots!
> 
> I’m also convinced I will never be able to build up magic until I finish leveling all my characters lol. I was getting much closer to the 2mil I need for the one land plot I don’t have. Then John darling needed almost 200k to go to level 10.
> I even stopped being lazy and put all my characters back in my park instead of leaving half of them at home. It’s neverending



I am four necklaces away from welcoming Tia and hope to do so before Tower Challenge and close to welcoming Michael and need total of 900,000 magic, which almost there, that will wipe out my magic again. Good thing is my characters are either maxed or at 7-9, except Little Mermaid characters. About to be mostly just leveling and not welcoming unless we have an event.


----------



## mikegood2

My Platinum chest was so exciting I already forgot what it was.  In my defense, I had just woken up, when I opened it this morning, so I was kinda out of it.


----------



## wingweaver84

Arundal said:


> Grats to you! I got more Merlin fodder lol



I got both the Magic Tea Cups AND the Sea Serpent Swing for Windows;all I got on iPad was a freakin' waffle concession.


----------



## McNs

Haley R said:


> Guys I just got Splash Mountian out of a platinum chest!!! I’ve been really fortunate with these chests. I just got ToT not that long ago.


Me too! I have 2 platinum chests waiting to go as well, just working through Shere Khan tokens, once they are done I’ll unleash them


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> My Platinum chest was so exciting I already forgot what it was.  In my defense, I had just woken up, when I opened it this morning, so I was kinda out of it.



Lol, same here. I can't even claim that I was still waking up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

tasmith1993 said:


> Just looked at my levels - only need 853 more microbots to finish leveling my bh6 characters


Only 853!?!  Why, you're almost there!!!  Don't forget about the 1000+ clams you'll need for LM too.  Think this is a secret way to see if we'll log in every hour?


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm just plugging along as best I can with this game.  I am excited for the Tower Challenge, even though I've got LOTS of things coming up to keep me busy in real life.  Hopefully I'll be able to get the mayor.  I'm OCD when it comes to the characters and having them all.  It's probably a sickness of some sort.  I'm trying to level up all the 24 hour people that I can before the event starts on Thursday.  I have managed to level up 2 BH6 people, to level 10, so I'm proud of myself for that.

Also, in "breaking news"  I made 10,000,000+ in Magic!  WOOHOO!!!!!!!  I wish my real life bank account would reflect such hard work.  I then leveled up John Darling, so I'm now just under 10M magic, but I'm close and I know I'll get back there soon and here is my character list.

Character List:
Sebastian - ready for 7
Scuttle - ready for 8
Ariel - ready for 6
Eric - ready for 7
King Triton - ready for 6
Flounder - collecting for 7
Ursula - collecting for 6
John Darling - maxing out now
Michael Darling - ready for 9
Captain Barbosa - ready for 8
Tia Dalma - ready for - 7
Davy Jones - collecting for 9
Christopher Robin - collecting for 9
Hiro - collecting for 10
Yokai - collecting for 10
Go Go - collecting for 10
Fred - collecting for 10
Wasabi - collecting for 9

Everyone else is maxed out.


----------



## kaetra

My account is only a couple months old. What should I be doing to prepare for the Tower Challenge? Should I focus on leveling and/or welcoming characters from Fab Five, Toy Stiry and Cinderella?


----------



## PrincessP

kaetra said:


> My account is only a couple months old. What should I be doing to prepare for the Tower Challenge? Should I focus on leveling and/or welcoming characters from Fab Five, Toy Stiry and Cinderella?



I would say yes....welcoming and leveling up those you mentioned, keeping fab 5 as top priority because fab 5 are used for the entire duration of the event. Toy Story and Cinderella will likely switch out and these character sets will rotate in:  monsters inc, pirates, wall-e/eve, Prince Philip/Aurora/ Merriweather (at least that was true in past tower challenges).  I would suggest saving gems for a future timed event. Possible  exception: I would consider purchasing Pluto with money and/or gems as he is helpful in mini events, this tower challenge, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## squirrel

Still waiting for Splash.  Always get some junk from the chest.


----------



## mmmears

Finally got around to leveling up my first pirate (Davy Jones) to 10 yesterday.  The other 5 are ready to go, but I keep adding in a LM character here and there (none at 10 yet).  My BH6 and C.Robin are done, so it's just my pirates and my LM characters I am working on.  Was hoping to have the pirates out of the way before the tower challenge but it's not possible.


----------



## JamesGarvey

All BH6 characters: level 9 and need micro-bots
Tia Dalma - 9 (ready for 10)
Elizabeth Swann - 9
John Darling - 9 (ready for 10)
Michael Darling - 9
Christopher Robin - 9
Ariel - level 5
All other LM characters - 6 and need sea shells


----------



## KimRonRufus

Do chip and Dale help with tower challenges? Or Pete?


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> Do chip and Dale help with tower challenges? Or Pete?


Only if they use those character sets as part of the challenge.  So far the Mickey and Friends sets haven't been used, or if they were, they didn't include those three yet.  There hasn't been anything all too standard to make that call, from what I can see.


----------



## cinderEA

I dont recall Chip&Dale but maybe Pete. I'll need some expert verification but I'm pretty sure its just the Fab 5


----------



## supernova

cinderEA said:


> I dont recall Chip&Dale but maybe Pete. I'll need some expert verification but I'm pretty sure its just the Fab 5


Definitely not Pete yet.


----------



## wingweaver84

Patch notes up!Been taking a look through my kingdom to see what's new:

-the chest redesign
-Classic costumes for Mickey,Minnie and Pete(Mickey kind of looks creepy,maybe I'll end up keeping him in that costume,create a horror vibe)
-Toy Story Mania added to Merlin's Shop


----------



## rr333

Heads up!!
If you're trying to level up Aladdin characters,  like me, you might want to start leveling before you update the game!
There are a bunch of increases in tokens needed for Aladdin,  Jasmine, Genie, and Abu.

NBC characters, actually have decreases in tokens needed in the earlier levels, but then they also have increases.


----------



## cinderEA

Well dang! I almost leveled up Abu first thing this morning but went with Alice instead!


----------



## rr333

cinderEA said:


> Well dang! I almost leveled up Abu first thing this morning but went with Alice instead!


Well, good news is that Abu's increases only go up tp level 8... the others go up to 10.

And in looking again,  NBC characters have decreases in earlier levels, but then there are increases in the rest


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wingweaver84 said:


> Patch notes up!Been taking a look through my kingdom to see what's new:
> 
> -the chest redesign
> -Classic costumes for Mickey,Minnie and Pete(Mickey kind of looks creepy,maybe I'll end up keeping him in that costume,create a horror vibe)
> -Toy Story Mania added to Merlin's Shop



Classic costumes are pretty cool - looks like Steamboat Willie era - hopefully they truly are in Black & White (all still are grayed out and say "coming soon")

FYI for those interested, Toy Story Mania is 30,000 elixer .... guess I need to feed Merlin some more as those recent pirate costumes took a bunch of what I had!


----------



## squirrel

Did Ariel never have the shells as a drop token?  I just noticed that yesterday she couldn't collect them.


----------



## goingthedistance

squirrel said:


> Did Ariel never have the shells as a drop token?  I just noticed that yesterday she couldn't collect them.



Airel with legs can collect shells.  The task is "Trying New Things."


----------



## squirrel

goingthedistance said:


> Airel with legs can collect shells.  The task is "Trying New Things."


Thanks, I thought she could.  I forgot I had changed her to her fin for a quest.


----------



## hopemax

I'm never going to get Primeval Whirl in my Windows game.  Every time I get enough to buy it, they release a new attraction.  I am at 30,464.  And this is after "saving" all my elixir because Davy Jones was able to collect all the pirate fabric.  Meanwhile in my IOS game, I had to use elixir to get all the fabric, I have all the attractions so far and I'm at 23K.


----------



## KPach525

Am I the only one who quickly checked if any new land was released??



Spoiler.... nada


----------



## chocolatte89

Did anyone else get thrown off by the change in flounder's porthole token? I only have TLM characters left to level, but I couldn't figure out what the new pipe-looking token was for the longest time. Just a heads up if anyone has the same confusion!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

another small change I noticed is for character who have quests that have the chance at more than one item it is now a blue box with a question mark in it instead of a chest icon


----------



## PrincessP

I can get tokens for characters (Prince Eric, Scuttle, and Flounder) from a treasure chest even though those 3 are maxed out at level 8, waiting to go to lvl 9 in my game. 

For example, I had 30/30 of Prince Eric’s instrument, and the chest gave me a 31st token.   I think this is new.


----------



## mmmears

I'm just sad that the LM stuff is now at the bottom of the character list.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I'm just sad that the LM stuff is now at the bottom of the character list.



The game really needs a characters to level tab! Place it at the top of the screen and put *EVERY* character who can be still be leveled in it. Would make things so much easier,


----------



## Pocahontas618

What kind of shenanigans is this? I now have 16 characters that were waiting to be leveled up, that I now have to collect more for?? Only leveling up 1 at a time for 16 hours is taking forever. I know I have no life, but I felt accomplished that all my people were at least up to level 8 (except  tlm). Ugh sorry for the rant,


----------



## Linleedo

What's up with the game since the new update?


----------



## nicki401

I had a bunch of NBC and aladdian characters ready to level up to 10 and now I have to collect more for them? That ticks me off


----------



## luther10

nicki401 said:


> I had a bunch of NBC and aladdian characters ready to level up to 10 and now I have to collect more for them? That ticks me off


For the first time, I feel like giving Gameloft that middle finger... This is utterly ridiculous...they did this to all NBC, Aladdin, and AIW characters.  Most of those characters in my game are still in 9s and 8s and were ready to level before the update.  Now they need double and triple the amount of tokens.

I'm going to give you one example here,  Mad Hatter from Level 9 to Level 10 before the update requires 20/20/20,  after the update he needs 50/70/60...  This is unacceptable...


----------



## squirrel

I'm glad all of those characters are at 10 for me.  I would be ticked too if I had them all ready to be levelled up and now they require more items.


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> For the first time, I feel like giving Gameloft that middle finger... This is utterly ridiculous...they did this to all NBC, Aladdin, and AIW characters.  Most of those characters in my game are still in 9s and 8s and were ready to level before the update.  Now they need double and triple the amount of tokens.
> 
> I'm going to give you one example here,  Mad Hatter from Level 9 to Level 10 before the update requires 20/20/20,  after the update he needs 50/70/60...  This is unacceptable...



Sadly, this is not the first time they have done this with an update and it makes no sense for them to do it.   Luckily I have all those characters and the ones for previous updates already maxed so it doesn’t effect me. If they did it to BH6 characters, I would have been there with you.


----------



## hopemax

I think an update to the update may be coming.  If they can't do things server side.  Things I've noticed in my Windows game...

1.  There was a new message about a new Microsoft Account login changing.  On the options screen it now shows 3 things.  Facebook, MSN, and now Microsoft Account.  Really hope there won't be any problems...

2.  Flounder's Porthole Token now shows a picture of a Snarfblatt.  If they want to change the look of the token, whatever...but it's not a PORTHOLE!  So change the name too.

3.  As previously mentioned, chests are giving out tokens greater than the number you have.  So now I have 32/30 porthole/snarfblats.  But it also gave me a Prickly Pear...All my Jungle Book characters are maxed out.  Methinks someone messed up their "IF statement" for a check if you already have max items.  And my IOS game just gave me a Monsters Inc Scream canister!

I'm starting to think this is because I don't have the premium characters (Boo and King Louie).  And that is super annoying.  Because now the chests are going to spit out items I can do nothing with, because it's not like I'm going to be able to get those characters anytime soon because all my gems go to barely keeping up with events.

4.  The task for Hiro+Baymax to earn Baymax Chips now says Baymax has to be in his Classic costume.  Previously, I have had Baymax running around with his armor and still able to earn the chip.  Technically, it says...COSTUMES.STR_EQUIP_BAYMAX_BASIC


----------



## supernova

Someone must have already mentioned this but I'm not scrolling through pages and pages of posts to check.  Holy crap, Toy Story Midway Mania is HUGE.  Just when I had every attraction out, I now need to start packing stuff away again.  Thanks for no new land, interns.  Dummies.


----------



## KPach525

I also just noticed that Mickey has a new task, 20 seconds long... very odd


----------



## wingweaver84

Are those heart chest tokens for Davy Jones?I got one in the silver chest this morning and don't know what it's for.


----------



## Joe603

hopemax said:


> 3.  As previously mentioned, chests are giving out tokens greater than the number you have.  So now I have 32/30 porthole/snarfblats.  But it also gave me a Prickly Pear...All my Jungle Book characters are maxed out.  Methinks someone messed up their "IF statement" for a check if you already have max items.  And my IOS game just gave me a Monsters Inc Scream canister!



This one was mentioned in the Release Notes:

*Enchanted Chest Token Drops*
You will now be able to continue collecting tokens from chests even if the character is ready to level up; when you have enough tokens to level up a character to max level, those tokens will no longer be available.


I imagine the tokens used for multiple characters would be the sum of all of the characters needed to max out them all at L10.


----------



## Linleedo

nicki401 said:


> I had a bunch of NBC and aladdian characters ready to level up to 10 and now I have to collect more for them? That ticks me off


Me too!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

hopemax said:


> I'm never going to get Primeval Whirl in my Windows game.  Every time I get enough to buy it, they release a new attraction.  I am at 30,464.  And this is after "saving" all my elixir because Davy Jones was able to collect all the pirate fabric.  Meanwhile in my IOS game, I had to use elixir to get all the fabric, I have all the attractions so far and I'm at 23K.


I'm having the same issue!  Still need Primeval Whirl, Minnie's pirate fabric, The Magic Carpets of Aladdin... and now Toy Story Mania.  19.6k hopefully I can hit 30k soon - though now I have to decide between Primeval Whirl and Toy Story.  Hopefully someone else buys it before me and can put on here what (if anything) it's helpful for - trophies, tokens, etc.


----------



## hopemax

Joe603 said:


> This one was mentioned in the Release Notes:
> 
> *Enchanted Chest Token Drops*
> You will now be able to continue collecting tokens from chests even if the character is ready to level up; when you have enough tokens to level up a character to max level, those tokens will no longer be available.
> 
> 
> I imagine the tokens used for multiple characters would be the sum of all of the characters needed to max out them all at L10.



I know that it’s a new feature. But I’m getting tokens for character groups I already have all the characters maxed out at 10. Except for the Premium characters I don’t even have.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Someone must have already mentioned this but I'm not scrolling through pages and pages of posts to check.  Holy crap, Toy Story Midway Mania is HUGE.  Just when I had every attraction out, I now need to start packing stuff away again.  Thanks for no new land, interns.  Dummies.



Come on @supernova, don’t become one of those pathetic players who constantly complain about lack of land! As many of you are aware and I always say, land is not that important, layout of your kingdom is irrelevant and just put your unneeded attractions away. I’ll just never understand why players complain about land?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Joe603 said:


> This one was mentioned in the Release Notes:
> 
> *Enchanted Chest Token Drops*
> You will now be able to continue collecting tokens from chests even if the character is ready to level up; when you have enough tokens to level up a character to max level, those tokens will no longer be available.
> 
> 
> I imagine the tokens used for multiple characters would be the sum of all of the characters needed to max out them all at L10.



On the one hand I like this - I'm the sort of person that's terrible at leveling up because I don't want to be working on a million different tokens at once, and this will allow me to max out all my tokens for the next level before I level up.  On the other hand I hate this because it will slow down the amount of useless stuff that I get to feed to Merlin for elixir - and there are still so many things I don't have yet from his shop, plus the new Toy Story Mania!!  Ughhh

Oh, and the whole making tokens required for levels on characters increase is just cruel!!! I now have to collect for a few characters I had ready for the next level before the darn update.  I hate trying to get tokens for non-event characters during an event.  Grrrrrrr


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> I also just noticed that Mickey has a new task, 20 seconds long... very odd


That’s weird mine doesn’t show that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> I also just noticed that Mickey has a new task, 20 seconds long... very odd



I noticed that too - I am assuming it will be needed for the Tower even or something for the new costumes or something


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> Come on @supernova, don’t become one of those pathetic players who constantly complain about lack of land! As many of you are aware and I always say, land is not that important, layout of your kingdom is irrelevant and just put your unneeded attractions away. I’ll just never understand why players complain about land?



THANK YOU!I've been saying the same thing for ages!


----------



## xthebowdenx

I now have 3 each platinum and gold chests sitting in waiting.


----------



## mara512

KPach525 said:


> I also just noticed that Mickey has a new task, 20 seconds long... very odd



I don’t have that task


----------



## KPach525

mara512 said:


> I don’t have that task


I have Mickey in his Sorceror costume, that could be why?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Come on @supernova, don’t become one of those pathetic players who constantly complain about lack of land! As many of you are aware and I always say, land is not that important, layout of your kingdom is irrelevant and just put your unneeded attractions away. I’ll just never understand why players complain about land?


Remember that there is a difference between having the room and not.  Until now, we had the room to fit everything out.  With the addition of this new building, we don't.  But hey, at least the treasure chests look different.   Because that's really important.  Although I do actually like how the character tokens now disappear from the game screen much more quickly without the usual endless bouncing.


----------



## chelynnah

nicki401 said:


> I had a bunch of NBC and aladdian characters ready to level up to 10 and now I have to collect more for them? That ticks me off


Aladdin and Alice in Wonderland characters for me . Really ticked off. Been waiting to level tons up to 10 but because of the never ending events I haven been able to level them.  I’ve levelled a few up this past week, but otherwise 24 hour levelling isn’t feasible when you’re in an event and needing to level there.

Some of the characters have gone from needing 20 tokens to needing over 70.  That’s just taking the mick


----------



## Haley R

chelynnah said:


> Aladdin and Alice in Wonderland characters for me . Really ticked off. Been waiting to level tons up to 10 but because of the never ending events I haven been able to level them.  I’ve levelled a few up this past week, but otherwise 24 hour levelling isn’t feasible when you’re in an event and needing to level there.
> 
> Some of the characters have gone from needing 20 tokens to needing over 70.  That’s just taking the mick


I got the mad hatter out of a chest awhile back and now he is level 4. He needs a ton of tokens to just get to level 5 so he just gets to sit and do nothing lol.


----------



## supernova

chelynnah said:


> Aladdin and Alice in Wonderland characters for me . Really ticked off. Been waiting to level tons up to 10 but because of the never ending events I haven been able to level them.  I’ve levelled a few up this past week, but otherwise 24 hour levelling isn’t feasible when you’re in an event and needing to level there.


Which is weird because during this last event, I did nothing but level up (and finish off) most of my outstanding characters.


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> Which is weird because during this last event, I did nothing but level up (and finish off) most of my outstanding characters.


I was levelling up mermaid, pirates and big hero constantly during the event.  Those aren’t up to 8 or 9 yet, so time was better spent on getting those up, rather than 24 hours on others when I was trying to level LM for the event at the same time.  So there was never a time where I wasn’t levelling, just not the ones requiring 24 hours


----------



## KimRonRufus

chelynnah said:


> Aladdin and Alice in Wonderland characters for me . Really ticked off. Been waiting to level tons up to 10 but because of the never ending events I haven been able to level them.  I’ve levelled a few up this past week, but otherwise 24 hour levelling isn’t feasible when you’re in an event and needing to level there.
> 
> Some of the characters have gone from needing 20 tokens to needing over 70.  That’s just taking the mick


Oh man, I HEAR YOU! I've had Aladdin for like, a year? But with the constant events, and life, I just forgot they weren't done! Now I'm scrambling to get Genie to 10 before my Android updates and ruins everything. My Alice characters won't be so lucky!  At least they're sort of higher levels.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Come on @supernova, don’t become one of those pathetic players who constantly complain about lack of land! As many of you are aware and I always say, land is not that important, layout of your kingdom is irrelevant and just put your unneeded attractions away. I’ll just never understand why players complain about land?


Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!   You win the coveted "Best Post of the Day" award.  Ha ha ha.....


----------



## supernova

Joe603 said:


> This one was mentioned in the Release Notes:
> 
> *Enchanted Chest Token Drops*
> You will now be able to continue collecting tokens from chests even if the character is ready to level up; when you have enough tokens to level up a character to max level, those tokens will no longer be available.
> 
> I imagine the tokens used for multiple characters would be the sum of all of the characters needed to max out them all at L10.


Not a fan of this change when it comes to overlapping tokens in one task.  Finishing off one token improved the odds of collecting the alternate token.  What happens when we are in a new event and are welcoming seven new characters? Trying to welcome one character is now harder when we can endlessly collect for a character we already have.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Not a fan of this change when it comes to overlapping tokens in one task.  Finishing off one token improved the odds of collecting the alternate token.  What happens when we are in a new event and are welcoming seven new characters? Trying to welcome one character is now harder when we can endlessly collect for a character we already have.


You are right.  I hadn't considered that point.  I remember how difficult it was for me to get Ariel this last time around.  It took me days.  With the way it works now, it would have taken me longer.  This really is not good news.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just my thoughts on the new Toy Story Mania attraction.

1.  Too big.  12x13!?!
2.  Can't place it near my other Toy Story buildings due to it's size.  So it's off in the jungle area where I had room.  This is going to bug the OCD side of me.
3.  It's really disturbing looking to me.  Woody's expression looks a little crazed.  But I guess I would look like that too if I had a ride coming out of my mouth.

Glad to have a new attraction, but this one is going to bug me I think.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Just noticed that that I do NOT have the max number of tokens available to max out Baymax yet it is not allowing me to collect past what I need to level him to 9. Additionally, I don’t have the glitch where it lets me collect gem character tokens for those that I haven’t welcomed. So... yay?


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> You are right.  I hadn't considered that point.  I remember how difficult it was for me to get Ariel this last time around.  It took me days.  With the way it works now, it would have taken me longer.  This really is not good news.



I am concerned how much conflict there will be now between collecting tokens. I tried to control that before. I just started welcoming Tia last night, was hoping to do that before Tower started, and she will be done.  But as most of my characters that are still leveling are 7-9 there will probably be conflict.  I started after Aladdin and AIW so only have Mad Hatter that I got in a chest. In addition , I am almost ready to welcome Michael Darling, which won’t happen now until after Tower. This just makes things more challenging.


----------



## Wdw1015

I guess I’m in the minority apparently but I’m kind of glad about needing the extra tokens to level some characters up. I’ve had many of them sent home doing absolutely nothing for months so  it’s been nice to actually have them contribute to the game again.


----------



## cinderEA

I'm fine with the "overcollecting" of tokens but the glitch of tokens for characters I dont have is going to get old QUICK! I have Eve @lvl10 but no Wall-E and still got a plant symbol token this morning.


----------



## Windwaker4444

cinderEA said:


> I'm fine with the "overcollecting" of tokens but the glitch of tokens for characters I dont have is going to get old QUICK! I have Eve @lvl10 but no Wall-E and still got a plant symbol token this morning.


I can see how that would be really annoying, especially if it's a premium character that you aren't planning to get any time soon.  Maybe the idea is, since you are already collecting for them, you'll be more inclined to buy them.  It's the interns psychological tactics at work


----------



## silly.old.bear

chelynnah said:


> Aladdin and Alice in Wonderland characters for me . Really ticked off. Been waiting to level tons up to 10 but because of the never ending events I haven been able to level them.  I’ve levelled a few up this past week, but otherwise 24 hour levelling isn’t feasible when you’re in an event and needing to level there.
> 
> Some of the characters have gone from needing 20 tokens to needing over 70.  That’s just taking the mick



UGH!!! me too!!! That’s completely unfair. And since we can only level one character at a time, PLUS, new events with new characters all the time, how are we supposed to level them up? I don’t level up from 9-10 sometimes since it takes 24 hours! I don’t do that until events are over!! And now it’s just one event after the other with simply days between an event!!


----------



## cinderEA

Windwaker4444 said:


> I can see how that would be really annoying, especially if it's a premium character that you aren't planning to get any time soon.  Maybe the idea is, since you are already collecting for them, you'll be more inclined to buy them.  It's the interns psychological tactics at work


I haven't been able to see anyway to track the what I'll call "bonus" tokens, I'd be all down if it gave me a discount on the gem price lololol NEVER GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## mmmears

I can't collect for the character I don't have.  I really don't like the ability to collect past a character's level.  I've often kept characters ready to level up for a reason... and now the ability to control what drops is gone.  It's going to make those dumb timed events even more stressful.  



Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!   You win the coveted "Best Post of the Day" award.  Ha ha ha.....



It was a pretty funny post!



supernova said:


> Not a fan of this change when it comes to overlapping tokens in one task.  Finishing off one token improved the odds of collecting the alternate token.  What happens when we are in a new event and are welcoming seven new characters? Trying to welcome one character is now harder when we can endlessly collect for a character we already have.



Yep, this is why I think it's really bad for players.  Which is likely why Gameloft did it.  Why do they want to make us unhappy and push us to question whether or not we want to play their little game?  And the size of TSM?  Crazy.  Bad update, interns...


----------



## mara512

KPach525 said:


> I have Mickey in his Sorceror costume, that could be why?



Yep could be


----------



## cinderEA

mara512 said:


> Yep could be


FYI--I have the 20s task in Mickey's Pirate costume


----------



## mara512

mmmears said:


> I can't collect for the character I don't have.  I really don't like the ability to collect past a character's level.  I've often kept characters ready to level up for a reason... and now the ability to control what drops is gone.  It's going to make those dumb timed events even more stressful.  ...




I read that to be we can only get the “extra” tokens from chests not from tasks so it should only affect chest rewards.


----------



## Wdw1015

Gameloft posted on their fb page that they are hearing the complaints about the extra tokens and are giving everyone 10 gems.


----------



## Haley R

Wdw1015 said:


> Gameloft posted on their fb page that they are hearing the complaints about the extra tokens and are giving everyone 10 gems.


Instead of just fixing the extra tokens? lol


----------



## chelynnah

Hmmm, interesting.  I just received 10 gems as a ‘thank you for my feedback on the recent balancing changes’. I had made a couple of long comments on the FB page thread about them.  So I wonder if they’ve taken it on board and will change things, or if they’re just buying odd those of us who are frustrated.

Edit to add. I posted this before I saw the message above about Gamelodt announcing it.


----------



## chelynnah

xthebowdenx said:


> Just noticed that that I do NOT have the max number of tokens available to max out Baymax yet it is not allowing me to collect past what I need to level him to 9. Additionally, I don’t have the glitch where it lets me collect gem character tokens for those that I haven’t welcomed. So... yay?


It took me a couple of readings to understand it, but you only collect additional tokens out of the chests if you’re maxed out and waiting to upgrade.  You can’t collect extra tokens from assignments.  So you can still leave one character ready to level while you collect tokens for another character that might normally have multiple tokens for the same task.  

That was probably clear as mud, sorry


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I can't collect for the character I don't have.



FYI, it's only Common tokens that show up for characters I don't have. The one that is the same for all characters in the same "Family." Not the Ear Hats or other token.  I have tokens for each of the Families that I don't have the Premium Character for.  

But I'd rather have, elixir fodder or magic.


----------



## GerhardGe

i got the 10 gems too and i didn´t complain because i didn´t know about that change yet.i take it though as reward for having to start over again.trying to level up the main characters before the event as much as i can.from what i read mickey (and friends),toy story and cinderella among others right?i hope daisy is not required as i still need to collect a bunch for her.couple days ago i got a free platinum chest out of the calendar.got only minnie´s dinner table or what it was..


----------



## mmmears

I got 10 gems to thank me for sharing my experience... and the only place I posted anything was here.  Are they reading our comments?


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I got 10 gems to thank me for sharing my experience... and the only place I posted anything was here.  Are they reading our comments?


I think they just gave it to everyone lol. I got 10 gems and I didn’t write anything


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I think they just gave it to everyone lol. I got 10 gems and I didn’t write anything



Oh I agree.  But it was funny to think about it for a sec.  They are really messed up right now.  Thanking everyone for submitting comments when they didn't, realizing they upset people but not doing anything about it.  As for me, the added items didn't hit the few characters I have who were ready to move up.


----------



## squirrel

Not that excited to get 10 gems, they will probably increase the amount needed for the next characters!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I'm not as personally affected by the balance changes as I had Aladdin and AIW characters all maxed out - except for Queen of Hearts, who I just started her 16hr lvl to 9...  I'm a bit annoyed by the NBC balance changes as I only recently got Zero and Jack on an earlier Tower Challenge as I wasn't playing when that event first happened, so it did impact me there - rather significantly it seems too.  What bugs me most about this is that all they are doing is hurting newer players with this - those who weren't around during the original release.  I only did the math on Jack Skellington, and now to max him completely based on the information on their latest post will overall (all level changes summed together both increases and decreases) require 14 more Pumpkin Heads, 17 more Bowties, and 51 more Ear Hats (82 tokens total)!!  That's a huge amount of additional tokens to collect for just 1 character - and as I said it will primarily impact newer players, or the more casual player that hasn't fully leveled these characters up.  For me personally it will be far more than that, because I already had Jack at lvl 7, so I don't benefit from the early level decreases and am only being hit with the later level increases, which for me amounts to 17 heads, 38 bowties and 50 ears - for a whopping 105 additional tokens I will require to max out Jack!!  I have no interest in doing the math for Zero or even looking at the details for Queen of Hearts.  I honestly feel quite badly for those less fortunate who still had other Aladdin and AIW characters to level up as well.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just my thoughts on the new Toy Story Mania attraction.
> 
> 1.  Too big.  12x13!?!
> 2.  Can't place it near my other Toy Story buildings due to it's size.  So it's off in the jungle area where I had room.  This is going to bug the OCD side of me.
> 3.  It's really disturbing looking to me.  Woody's expression looks a little crazed.  But I guess I would look like that too if I had a ride coming out of my mouth.
> 
> Glad to have a new attraction, but this one is going to bug me I think.


It's the equivalent of the clown at the Boardwalk Resort pool.


----------



## hopemax

I haven't bothered to look at Toy Story Mania yet.  It sounds like they went with the Tokyo DisneySea version.  Which I will have an opportunity to see in 46 days!


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Couldn't help myself... had to look at Zero, and now wish I hadn't.  I have him at lvl 6, and now to finish maxing him out will require 271 more tokens than it would have pre-update.  Seriously!!


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Which is weird because during this last event, I did nothing but level up (and finish off) most of my outstanding characters.



I also use events for 24 hour leveling.  We're always worrying about token overlap, so as we approach the Welcoming of a new character we stop leveling up anyone else AND  once you get to about the 3rd character, you know it's going to take at least 24 hours to collect their tokens.  So that leaves a window to level up 1 or 2 24 hour characters.  So for TLM event once we were approaching the Welcome Triton point, I started leveling others to 10, until I had the tokens to actually welcome Triton, again for the run up to Welcome Ursula and again for Ariel, and again for her costume.


----------



## sk8ergrly1@

Hey guys I just found this thread and was hoping to get some advice from ya'll,
With the new Toy Story Mania Attraction coming out I am so behind on collecting the attractions that require elixirs. I only just got the Jolly Roger but I still need to get Primeval Whirl and Davy Jone's Organ. If anyone else has gotten all of the attractions how did you guys get it all so quickly? I'm pretty far in the game and have been playing for a while but I've just been seriously struggling with getting these elixirs. Some info on my account: over Level 50, have all characters except the premium ones, Oogie Boogie, and Syndrome, have 1 open chest pedestal, over 5 mil in potions, and 1000 in gems. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## hopemax

sk8ergrly1@ said:


> Hey guys I just found this thread and was hoping to get some advice from ya'll,
> With the new Toy Story Mania Attraction coming out I am so behind on collecting the attractions that require elixirs. I only just got the Jolly Roger but I still need to get Primeval Whirl and Davy Jone's Organ. If anyone else has gotten all of the attractions how did you guys get it all so quickly? I'm pretty far in the game and have been playing for a while but I've just been seriously struggling with getting these elixirs. Some info on my account: over Level 50, have all characters except the premium ones, Oogie Boogie, and Syndrome, have 1 open chest pedestal, over 5 mil in potions, and 1000 in gems. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!!



I think most of us have 2 chest pedestals open.  Then it's just luck of the draw.  I complained upthread about the disparity between my two games.


----------



## cpc7857

I had two Gold chests show up randomly today.  Is there any advantage to waiting until the event starts to open them?  I know people save their Legendary chests, but is there anything special in a Gold chest that might show up mid-event?


----------



## GerhardGe

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So I'm not as personally affected by the balance changes as I had Aladdin and AIW characters all maxed out - except for Queen of Hearts, who I just started her 16hr lvl to 9...  I'm a bit annoyed by the NBC balance changes as I only recently got Zero and Jack on an earlier Tower Challenge as I wasn't playing when that event first happened, so it did impact me there - rather significantly it seems too.  What bugs me most about this is that all they are doing is hurting newer players with this - those who weren't around during the original release.  I only did the math on Jack Skellington, and now to max him completely based on the information on their latest post will overall (all level changes summed together both increases and decreases) require 14 more Pumpkin Heads, 17 more Bowties, and 51 more Ear Hats (82 tokens total)!!  That's a huge amount of additional tokens to collect for just 1 character - and as I said it will primarily impact newer players, or the more casual player that hasn't fully leveled these characters up.  For me personally it will be far more than that, because I already had Jack at lvl 7, so I don't benefit from the early level decreases and am only being hit with the later level increases, which for me amounts to 17 heads, 38 bowties and 50 ears - for a whopping 105 additional tokens I will require to max out Jack!!  I have no interest in doing the math for Zero or even looking at the details for Queen of Hearts.  I honestly feel quite badly for those less fortunate who still had other Aladdin and AIW characters to level up as well.



i am one of those newer players.before i signed up here i read a LOT of the initial pages and went through the middle a bit to get an idea how this game is played and get some useful tips and tricks.it seemed like there was for example no struggle in getting magic at least if u only got enough burger stands.
i´m quite surprised tbh that the community now is so big even though during the years they made this game harder and harder.it´s def no game a kid could ever play over the full amount of time.
there are so many things i could talk about that i don´t like but i just take it how it is and have fun playing.now the token change is again one of those things i wouldn´t expect from a company that appreciates the support they get.i had to start over because of some update.now the drop rate of some characters i feel like is even worse.like prince charming.to get cinderella took me way longer than the first time.i had will turner the first time in no time.now i already have space mountain open,mike,daisy and cinderellas fairy to welcome and i´m still a bit behind with will turners flag tokens.
i´m not sure what they wanna achieve with all these changes making the game harder and harder.at the end i guess we can be happy we get characters we can still unlock without using gems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just my thoughts on the new Toy Story Mania attraction.
> 
> 1.  Too big.  12x13!?!
> 2.  Can't place it near my other Toy Story buildings due to it's size.  So it's off in the jungle area where I had room.  This is going to bug the OCD side of me.
> 3.  It's really disturbing looking to me.  Woody's expression looks a little crazed.  But I guess I would look like that too if I had a ride coming out of my mouth.
> 
> Glad to have a new attraction, but this one is going to bug me I think.



The giant Woody head with the ride coming out of it is disturbing and has nothing to do with the ride ... more like the giant clown head at the pool at the Boardwalk resort


----------



## KimRonRufus

Since I was forced to switch my levelling priorities, I actually hit the wall with TLM tokens and seashells, so I decided to temporarily send them home...It looks like they explode in the water (snickersnicker!)


----------



## hopemax

TheMaxRebo said:


> The giant Woody head with the ride coming out of it is disturbing and has nothing to do with the ride ... more like the giant clown head at the pool at the Boardwalk resort



Like I said.  It's from Tokyo DisneySea


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Like I said.  It's from Tokyo DisneySea




Seeing it in real life makes it even scarier.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Seeing it in real life makes it even scarier.


We’ll see it next June!


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> We’ll see it next June!



That's so cool!  Japan is on our long list of places we might want to visit someday, but it's not going to happen any time soon.  I hope you have a fantastic trip (and stay away from creepy Woody!)


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> That's so cool!  Japan is on our long list of places we might want to visit someday, but it's not going to happen any time soon.  I hope you have a fantastic trip (and stay away from creepy Woody!)


We’re really excited! I’ve had so much help from people on the board. We have most of the trip booked but haven’t booked one of the hotels yet. I actually don’t think he’s creepy! We won’t be riding it because it has a crazy long wait and it’s the same as at wdw but I love how the entrance looks.


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> We’re really excited! I’ve had so much help from people on the board. We have most of the trip booked but haven’t booked one of the hotels yet. I actually don’t think he’s creepy! We won’t be riding it because it has a crazy long wait and it’s the same as at wdw but I love how the entrance looks.



Yeah, we're not planning on riding it either.  The only way is on our last morning, if there is nothing else we want to do, we'll use our Happy 15 to rush to ride.  But I'm guessing there are a dozen other things we want to re-ride besides riding a ride we've already ridden a dozen times stateside.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Yeah, we're not planning on riding it either.  The only way is on our last morning, if there is nothing else we want to do, we'll use our Happy 15 to rush to ride.  But I'm guessing there are a dozen other things we want to re-ride besides riding a ride we've already ridden a dozen times stateside.


We won’t have happy 15 because we are staying at the Hilton so we definitely don’t want to waste morning time trying to get a fp for toy story.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else read the comments on FB?  People are really mad. Lots of people.  Calling the interns "cowards" and much worse.  It will be interesting to see if there is a response beyond the measly 10 gems that came out today.


----------



## KimRonRufus

mmmears said:


> Anyone else read the comments on FB?  People are really mad. Lots of people.  Calling the interns "cowards" and much worse.  It will be interesting to see if there is a response beyond the measly 10 gems that came out today.


I went straight there after I got the 10 gems "gift", to see what that was all about...yeah, it's not pretty over there...


----------



## Megabear2

I had a game play issue after the update and asked advice.  I added a comment about my displeasure over increased requirements to level characters.  I received the 10 gems overnight followed by the following in email:
Quote

Thank you for contacting Gameloft Customer Care and sharing your point of view.

We value each comment that comes our way, be it positive or negative.

I can understand why you feel dissatisfied and annoyed. However, please note that decisions regarding game changes are taken based on a number of factors, such as overall community feedback, the game economy and balance needs, etc.

As a result, some ideas and comments from our players may not always be brought to life. However, we do pay attention to our game community's mood and strive to make sure our games better match our fans' expectations.

I assure you that your comment has been duly noted however, and will be passed on to the development team.

Unquote


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I also use events for 24 hour leveling.  We're always worrying about token overlap, so as we approach the Welcoming of a new character we stop leveling up anyone else AND  once you get to about the 3rd character, you know it's going to take at least 24 hours to collect their tokens.  So that leaves a window to level up 1 or 2 24 hour characters.  So for TLM event once we were approaching the Welcome Triton point, I started leveling others to 10, until I had the tokens to actually welcome Triton, again for the run up to Welcome Ursula and again for Ariel, and again for her costume.


My strategy exactly


----------



## Dan Broersma

My thinking is I got 10 free gems so that was exciting I actually really like the graphical changes from this update it runs a whole lot smoother on my phone and I do not have a low in phone. And as far as things needing more tokens I'm not rushing to finish this game so I don't really care. I know some people are more passionate about that kind of thing but I find this to be just kind of a time killer and so needing more tokens oh well.


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> Anyone else read the comments on FB?  People are really mad. Lots of people.  Calling the interns "cowards" and much worse.  It will be interesting to see if there is a response beyond the measly 10 gems that came out today.


The gem gift is their way of saying it won’t be fixed, and ‘apologizing’ for the inconvenience. It’s not an error, they wanted to increase the token levels to draw out gameplay...


----------



## wingweaver84

My opinion?It's not worth reading the FB page,even though we're all guilty of it.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> My opinion?It's not worth reading the FB page,even though we're all guilty of it.


Speak for yourself.  Haven't visited the page even one time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> Like I said.  It's from Tokyo DisneySea



oops, sorry, missed that ... still makes me think of the clown slide with the ride part coming right out of the mouth


----------



## go oilers go

So it seems that with this event we can continue to level up our characters...fair to say?


----------



## Haley R

Pete is the only Mickey character I can use. That’s gonna slow me way down


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> My strategy exactly



Mine, too.



go oilers go said:


> So it seems that with this event we can continue to level up our characters...fair to say?



Well, I have no way of knowing what's going to happen... so I can't say 100%.  But I just stuck Jack Sparrow on the upgrade platform for the next 24 hours, so I'll just say that I will be continuing to level up my remaining characters during this event.  2 more Pirates to go!


----------



## chelynnah

Event started, have I missed something in my tasks or are Tinkerbell and Daisy the only ones who can collect hot chocolate?  The last times there were about 6 characters who could collect I think.  So 1 two hour task and 1 6 hour task?


----------



## Gorechick

I don't have Sally so I'm stuck right at the beginning. Can't start the main quest for the challenge. I got a stupid building out of the magical chest they gave us. Since I have a lot of gems, I bought 2 magical chests to try and get her. I got Oogie Boogie in the first one (yay!) and a lame pumpkin token in the second one even though I tapped on Sally. Deciding whether I want to keep wasting gems buying chests. I have about 600. My daughter was lucky and got Sally from her chest.


----------



## Arpo Z

chelynnah said:


> Event started, have I missed something in my tasks or are Tinkerbell and Daisy the only ones who can collect hot chocolate?  The last times there were about 6 characters who could collect I think.  So 1 two hour task and 1 6 hour task?


Minnie, Mickey, Donald, Daisy, and Goofy can collect hot chocolate when in their Halloween costumes.


----------



## Haley R

Gorechick said:


> I don't have Sally so I'm stuck right at the beginning. Can't start the main quest for the challenge. I got a stupid building out of the magical chest they gave us. Since I have a lot of gems, I bought 2 magical chests to try and get her. I got Oogie Boogie in the first one (yay!) and a lame pumpkin token in the second one even though I tapped on Sally. Deciding whether I want to keep wasting gems buying chests. I have about 600. My daughter was lucky and got Sally from her chest.


I’m stuck at the beginning too. I got the finklestein tower from the chest they gave us. I bought one for 30 and won’t be doing that again since I got 5 mad hatter cups.... already have a ton of those and they are super easy to get. I only have 107 gems so I’m not buying anymore of those chests.


----------



## chelynnah

Arpo Z said:


> Minnie, Mickey, Donald, Daisy, and Goofy can collect hot chocolate when in their Halloween costumes.


Brilliant thank you.  I figured there had to be more.  I had everyone in pirate costumes so didn’t see it, but of course they need to be in their Halloween ones.  Strange it didn’t tell me to return Minnie or Donald because they have a task.  I’d expect that to still show even if they're not wearing the right costume at home.

Thanks.


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay, why does it tell me I have to "complete Nightmare Before Christmas event quests" to unlock the "Featured Collection"? What event quests? And who are the featured collection?


----------



## hopemax

Gorechick said:


> I don't have Sally so I'm stuck right at the beginning. Can't start the main quest for the challenge. I got a stupid building out of the magical chest they gave us. Since I have a lot of gems, I bought 2 magical chests to try and get her. I got Oogie Boogie in the first one (yay!) and a lame pumpkin token in the second one even though I tapped on Sally. Deciding whether I want to keep wasting gems buying chests. I have about 600. My daughter was lucky and got Sally from her chest.



You aren't "stuck."  I'm pretty sure that Sally's quest is the start of the things we have to do to open the Featured Collection.  Which will likely be the rest of the NBC characters.  Which if you don't own the other NBC characters (or only one) is not going to be too helpful for you anyway.  Once Sally finishes, I'm sure another NBC character is going to have to do something, and maybe even another.   You will miss out on the EC from doing the tasks, and you will collect points and EC slower but you can still work on the event with your Mickey & Friends, Toy Story and Cinderella characters.  Earn enough to buy Jack, and then he will help you for the later rounds.

Point is:  Don't waste your gems.  By doing this this way, they are hoping that you will gamble your gems thinking that you can't do anything without Sally.  You can do everything except send one more character off for EC/points.


----------



## hopemax

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, why does it tell me I have to "complete Nightmare Before Christmas event quests" to unlock the "Featured Collection"? What event quests? And who are the featured collection?




I'm pretty sure it's the Sally quest and whatever follows, and the Featured Collection will be Nightmare Before Christmas Characters.  It's "new" this time because apparently we were all too successful in the previous Tower challenges when we didn't have to unlock a collection.


----------



## Wdw1015

I noticed that Sally is able to collect the mayors hats already, it’s never been this way in the past, has it? I feel like we had to wait until that portion of the challenge opened and then you could only buy with the tokens. Right?

Edit: Now the ear tokens are no longer available, must have been yet another glitch.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Well, I have no way of knowing what's going to happen... so I can't say 100%.  But I just stuck Jack Sparrow on the upgrade platform for the next 24 hours, so I'll just say that I will be continuing to level up my remaining characters during this event.  2 more Pirates to go!



Looks like your 2 or 3 days ahead of me.  I’m just down to the second tab of BH6 characters (total of 4) and just started leveling the first GoGo. Depending on how my tLM character leveling go, I should start leveling my final non tLM character this weekend.


----------



## McNs

Well this sucks already!

I got the NBC float in my chest, which is useless as Jack and Zero are both level 10. No Sally and I refuse to gamble on chests. If she was available to purchase they would have had my money already. I did get a 12hr task for the Evil Queen so maybe she will unlock NBC?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Task after Sally requires Jack & Oogie, so if you don’t have them, that’s a brick wall.


----------



## mmmears

It's definitely a new addition intended to make it take us longer to collect the items.  I have Jack doing that task with Oogie, which means that he is tied up and can't be on the current quest for EC.  Each of these tower events seem harder than the next and I suspect they are moving towards that sweet spot where lots of people will pay real money to get through the event.  So I don't see it getting any easier from here.


----------



## Hoodie

Just looked at everything.  Don't have Evil Queen or Sally so already done on side quests.  Was a bit annoyed but then looked at the rewards and wasn't overly impressed with any of them.

I'll collect if I get a chance but this one is a pass. NBC isn't a favorite anyway so nothing lost. just going to keep leveling up characters instead.


----------



## chelynnah

And surprise surprise, Aladdin and AIW are (which they increased the token requirements for) are the collections needed for the next two stages.  This was NOT about rebalancing to make things more equal, this was specifically about making the event harder and punishing long time players that hadn’t got them to the top level.

If they’d been transparent about it in the video update we could have been working on them the last week or so.  Instead I upgraded all my villains.

Very grumpy.  I don’t mind things being difficult, if they’re that way from the start.  I’m grinding microbots and shells.  But this feels like it might be a bit of a money grab


----------



## JamesGarvey

Right mindset, wrong target. The added unlocking task and token changes are about attempting to coerce newer users into gambling real money on loot boxes so they get to fully participate in the event.


----------



## Peachkins

I'm incredibly disappointed in the rewards.  I was really hoping they would make the villains purchasable with event currency.  I have all of the characters and buildings with the exception of the Mayor of course.  

I also sent a note to Gameloft about the quest I got for Jack and Tia Dalma that requires Jack's pirate coat which I don't have (I don't have Davy Jones, so elixirs are the only way for me to get the fabric).  I honestly thought it may have been a bug that the quest came up without me having the required items to complete it.  Nope, they did it on purpose.  Got a note back from them saying this was by design and "rest assured, you will sooner or later obtain the required costume to complete it".  Not in this lifetime, not while I still have attractions to obtain (that I have nowhere to place, lol).


----------



## Peachkins

chelynnah said:


> And surprise surprise, Aladdin and AIW are (which they increased the token requirements for) are the collections needed for the next two stages.  This was NOT about rebalancing to make things more equal, this was specifically about making the event harder and punishing long time players that hadn’t got them to the top level.
> 
> If they’d been transparent about it in the video update we could have been working on them the last week or so.  Instead I upgraded all my villains.
> 
> Very grumpy.  I don’t mind things being difficult, if they’re that way from the start.  I’m grinding microbots and shells.  But this feels like it might be a bit of a money grab




Based on their Facebook comments, a lot of people have figured this out.  I agree- it's a total money grab.  I feel really bad for those that were still leveling up those characters.


----------



## Cinderellabride

Anyone playing on a Kindle Fire? That's how my boys play, and it hasn't given them the update or the event yet. But it's working on my iPhone.


----------



## wisshhuponastar7

New update just rolled out. Only thing I noticed so far is Flounders porthole token went back to being an actual porthole


----------



## hopemax

wisshhuponastar7 said:


> New update just rolled out. Only thing I noticed so far is Flounders porthole token went back to being an actual porthole



My common token options have dropped down from the 7 or 8 to just the Pirate Flag (still not sure why.  I have Tia Dalma at 9 and she is already at 52/50).  But that's an improvement.


----------



## Gorechick

Thanks for the info gab out contnuing event play without Sally. I have Jack and Oogie so I'll get somewhere with them at least. I don't have the Evil Queen, Jafar or the Red Queen so I'll end up stuck again though. I have the rest of the Aladdin and AIW characters so hopefully I can get somewhere with them.


----------



## Quellman

No one commented that the chests for Grumpy are back too? Oh Grumpy. I hope I never get you, out of spite.  Just like Zootopia Racetrack, or that stupid ice rink.  Just things to sit there long after they ever would have been useful.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> No one commented that the chests for Grumpy are back too? Oh Grumpy. I hope I never get you, out of spite.  Just like Zootopia Racetrack, or that stupid ice rink.  Just things to sit there long after they ever would have been useful.



That ice rink is still in the chests, just to taunt me.  I have no need for it now, nor do I have any room for it.


----------



## mmmears

I don't want to make light of the issue people are having with not being able to use Jack in the game.  But I will let you know that my Jack has been on quests all day, so I'm not using him in the tower, and I'm not using the NBC characters in the tower, and yet I've been able to collect a nice amount of the Mayor's item (speaker cone or whatever it's called) at this point.  So I wouldn't give up yet if you don't have the NBC characters.


----------



## Haley R

I’m not sure if I’ll even have a chance at the mayor. I only have 800 coins or whatever they are called. I would like to get jack skellington first and don’t really care about Aladdin. I already have the mad hatter.


----------



## JamesGarvey

This is mayor only for me. Got everyone else Oogie is one of the few characters I don’t have and got my hopes up I’d get a method of unlocking him that isn’t legendary chest lottery.


If I win the actual lottery this week, I’m buying gameloft studios and firing whoever makes these decisions.


----------



## Acer

I won Goofys halloween outfit in that event last week.  I just went to equip it and it says its availble in chests and does not show me as having it


----------



## Pocahontas618

Stuck at 28,700 elixir. I’m collecting for 16 characters and its all in that chest! First time I want to get decorations.


----------



## hopemax

Acer said:


> I won Goofys halloween outfit in that event last week.  I just went to equip it and it says its availble in chests and does not show me as having it



The event was for Goofy's PIRATE costume, not Halloween.


----------



## mara512

Very frustrating I have all the NBC characters except Sally and Jack is the only one I can use for the tower challenge.


----------



## Acer

hopemax said:


> The event was for Goofy's PIRATE costume, not Halloween.


Well that makes a lot more sense then. Thx


----------



## KimRonRufus

So Mickey gang, Toy Story, and Cinderella are first up this week. Does that mean that Pirates, Monsters Inc, and WALLE are next? Like, is it going in order down the list of characters in the castle? I want to know who to work on levelling.


----------



## cpc7857

Does Daisy's Halloween costume offer any special benefits for the event?  I have all the tokens but never purchased it.


----------



## Disney_Alli

cpc7857 said:


> Does Daisy's Halloween costume offer any special benefits for the event?  I have all the tokens but never purchased it.



I believe it lets her collect hot chocolate but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## squirrel

No Oogie Boogie for me.  Second last character slot is blocked as I can't continue any quests without Oogie Boogie.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Disney_Alli said:


> I believe it lets her collect hot chocolate but I'm not 100% sure.



It does. The Halloween costumes enable the hot chocolate tasks.

Evil Queen task unlocks nothing else of substance.


----------



## matt314hew

Without any of the other characters needed for the next two parts of this tower challenge, it looks like I won’t be doing anything with this one.


----------



## supernova

Less than one day in and we already have all of the mayor's megaphones.  But then, we've been here before, haven't we?


----------



## wingweaver84

Progress report:

Windows:

Got Jack's house,am working towards Jack himself. (Foolishly) bought a chest and got Mickey's Halloween costume,so now he and Tinker Bell are collecting hot chocolates. I got the Nightmare Candy Shop from yesterday's legendary chest.

iPad:

Two candy shop concessions,both from legendary chests. I currently have about 15 megaphones;no characters to work towards this time around other than the Mayor,and hopefully this time I'll actually be able to get him.


----------



## mara512

Do you have to finish the NBC side quests before they are available to use in the tower challenge?


----------



## chelynnah

mara512 said:


> Do you have to finish the NBC side quests before they are available to use in the tower challenge?


Yes


----------



## CaerDallben

Hi guys,
I am getting back into the game after about a year of not playing, and I am catching up. Right now, I'm close to having enough gems to get a premium character. Who would be more helpful: Davy Jones or Flower? I see Davy Jones is the only character with tasks that give the fabric for Minnie's Pirate costume, but other than that, how useful is he in the game versus other premium characters?


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Less than one day in and we already have all of the mayor's megaphones.  But then, we've been here before, haven't we?



Looks like this tower event is geared towards medium duration players.  Those who may have been playing for a while and don't have everything yet.  Probably have frontier land open for example.  Long term players are just here for the Mayor and leveling up existing characters.  New players might get a new character or attraction.  

At least we have 90th birthday Mickey content to look forward to.  More useless costumes and an attraction that won't fit anywhere. Could be neat to see the PotC characters board Willie and Donalds House and have a sea battle.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Less than one day in and we already have all of the mayor's megaphones.  But then, we've been here before, haven't we?



Yep.  And nothing to do but play it out if we want the mayor.  I've got another one of my pirates upgrading to level 10 right now, with one more to go.  And I have 3 LM characters who are waiting their turn, too.  So in that sense I'm very ok with a lull in the game.


----------



## kaetra

I’m a newish player. I got Jack in the event start’s platinum chest. I really don’t care about getting the mayor, not a NBC fan.

I don’t have Alladin or Mad Hatter.

Not really sure what I’m trying to get in this tower challenge. I guess Jack’s house?

My highest level character is lvl 7 Prince Chrming. I’ve just been putting him and Jack in the tower and that’s it.


----------



## CousinHightower

I literally started the game last week, so I'm probably not gonna get much. Been throwing in my Level 5 Woody and my Level 4 Charming and that's pretty much it. Maybe getting Woody to 6 this week. I'm hopinh to save up for Jack - already cross the 1000 Maleficent Coin mark - but it's going to be slowing down a lot from here, especially with Tink being my only character who can get refreshers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

finally finished the NBC quests so can use them in the Tower Battle (last one was 2nd time Jack and Oogie have a task) ... I am ranked pretty low in the rankings for points (like 450th place) - I think I got into a competitive board as a lot of people have over 20k already, and top 50 is above 11k


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> finally finished the NBC quests so can use them in the Tower Battle (last one was 2nd time Jack and Oogie have a task) ... I am ranked pretty low in the rankings for points (like 450th place) - I think I got into a competitive board as a lot of people have over 20k already, and top 50 is above 11k



Me, too.  My board is ridiculous.  When I started yesterday there were already people with 6,000+ points.  Now the top person is over 18K.  Crazy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  My board is ridiculous.  When I started yesterday there were already people with 6,000+ points.  Now the top person is over 18K.  Crazy.



only thing I can think of is they used gems to speed up the TNBC tasks so they hard larger groups battling earlier or something


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  My board is ridiculous.  When I started yesterday there were already people with 6,000+ points.  Now the top person is over 18K.  Crazy.



Yeah, my board is kinda crazy also. The top 2 in mine are over 16K. I’m currently 168th with a little over 9K. Have found that I really jump around a lot though. On one collect yesterday I went from around 500 to around 100.

I kinda wish that the Tower Event didn’t offer anyone new and were basically aimed at giving newer players the ability to potentially get characters/attractions from events before they ever began. I’d prefer 15 “boring” days with nothing much to do, than collect for 2 weeks so I can eventually get the mayor.


----------



## Mackado323

Could someone help me clarify a quick question:

A newish player is doing the tower challenge.

He has none of the earnable characters- Jack, Aladdin, or Mad Hatter.
He wants Aladdin more than all.
Can he work the tower, complete chapter 1, not buy Jack, and put the event currency earned towards Aladdin and get him right away?

I want to be sure that he doesn't need to buy Jack in order to be able to buy Aladdin


----------



## Haley R

I just got jack and only have 2 megaphones. I’m not sure if I’ll be getting the mayor or not. I didn’t realize I could use jack for the tower challenge so I’ll have to wait 2 hours to put him in. I only have Pete so that’s slowing me down


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> only thing I can think of is they used gems to speed up the TNBC tasks so they hard larger groups battling earlier or something



I was thinking that, too.  That's the only way to be at 6K one hour into the thing. Unless they are cheating somehow.  In any event, I don't get why anyone would find it worth it for the rewards.  Just odd.



mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, my board is kinda crazy also. The top 2 in mine are over 16K. I’m currently 168th with a little over 9K. Have found that I really jump around a lot though. On one collect yesterday I went from around 500 to around 100.
> 
> I kinda wish that the Tower Event didn’t offer anyone new and were basically aimed at giving newer players the ability to potentially get characters/attractions from events before they ever began. I’d prefer 15 “boring” days with nothing much to do, than collect for 2 weeks so I can eventually get the mayor.



I look at it as something like 10 days.  Last one I really wanted C. Robin and got him instant his items were available since I had plenty of EC and we were boarding the cruise ship that day and I didn't want to play anymore.  So you can still have around 5 days of boredom if you choose.  



Mackado323 said:


> Could someone help me clarify a quick question:
> 
> A newish player is doing the tower challenge.
> 
> He has none of the earnable characters- Jack, Aladdin, or Mad Hatter.
> He wants Aladdin more than all.
> Can he work the tower, complete chapter 1, not buy Jack, and put the event currency earned towards Aladdin and get him right away?
> 
> I want to be sure that he doesn't need to buy Jack in order to be able to buy Aladdin



I'm so far into the game I don't have much advice, but since Jack helps with the tower it might be useful to have him.  I do think it's possible to just save up EC for what you want in any case.



Haley R said:


> I just got jack and only have 2 megaphones. I’m not sure if I’ll be getting the mayor or not. I didn’t realize I could use jack for the tower challenge so I’ll have to wait 2 hours to put him in. I only have Pete so that’s slowing me down



Glad you were able to get Jack and I wouldn't give up hope now that you have him.


----------



## godders

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, my board is kinda crazy also. The top 2 in mine are over 16K. I’m currently 168th with a little over 9K. Have found that I really jump around a lot though. On one collect yesterday I went from around 500 to around 100.



That's nothing. Top person on my board has over 500,000. Yep you read that right. They have over half a mill. Pretty sure it's a hack job but not sure what to do with it. Removing them would only move me to 468 with my lowly 8500ish points


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackado323 said:


> Could someone help me clarify a quick question:
> 
> A newish player is doing the tower challenge.
> 
> He has none of the earnable characters- Jack, Aladdin, or Mad Hatter.
> He wants Aladdin more than all.
> Can he work the tower, complete chapter 1, not buy Jack, and put the event currency earned towards Aladdin and get him right away?
> 
> I want to be sure that he doesn't need to buy Jack in order to be able to buy Aladdin



I would think so - you can choose when to use the EC you get, not like they disappear once the next stage begins.  And I know in the past people said they were able to go back and get the item from the first stage even after the 2nd stage started so I dodn't see why you wouldn't be able to get Aladdin without first getting Jack


----------



## TheMaxRebo

godders said:


> That's nothing. Top person on my board has over 500,000. Yep you read that right. They have over half a mill. Pretty sure it's a hack job but not sure what to do with it. Removing them would only move me to 468 with my lowly 8500ish points



that's insane!  And, I mean, to each their own, but if you hack a game that badly, what it he point?  What are you really achieving?


----------



## Hoodie

Mackado323 said:


> Could someone help me clarify a quick question:
> 
> A newish player is doing the tower challenge.
> 
> He has none of the earnable characters- Jack, Aladdin, or Mad Hatter.
> He wants Aladdin more than all.
> Can he work the tower, complete chapter 1, not buy Jack, and put the event currency earned towards Aladdin and get him right away?
> 
> I want to be sure that he doesn't need to buy Jack in order to be able to buy Aladdin


They are all separate.  I think in past events you could purchase things backwards as well, just not forwards in the game. You should be able to get them both.  I'm just earning EC and waiting it out.  If I have enough for the mayor, I'll get him, but I'm more interested in the other stuff. I'm not purchasing a single mayor-item until maybe the end.


----------



## luther10

Had a super lucky morning...  I really wanted that Cobra backpack stand, so bought 1 chest and I got a Genie Lamp stand... cool because I didn't have one before...
Next I tried again, and got a Alice Cookie stand... and again feeling good because I was missing that stand also... I've never bought concession stands during events before so I'm glad I got them now for half the price...
Then I tried a final magical chest, and I got the Cobra backpack stand... WOW...  I didn't even get one set of character tokens in the chests...  So 90 gems for 3 new concession stands is pretty awesome...


----------



## luther10

Mackado323 said:


> Could someone help me clarify a quick question:
> 
> A newish player is doing the tower challenge.
> 
> He has none of the earnable characters- Jack, Aladdin, or Mad Hatter.
> He wants Aladdin more than all.
> Can he work the tower, complete chapter 1, not buy Jack, and put the event currency earned towards Aladdin and get him right away?
> 
> I want to be sure that he doesn't need to buy Jack in order to be able to buy Aladdin


I'm sure you'll have enough to buy all the earnable characters and attractions, if you skip the Mayor's tokens.  So you definitely need to buy Jack first because he helps with the currency...  and then once you get Aladdin, work him nonstop to get enough to buy Mad Hatter...  And near the end of the event, all the leftovers go toward the 3 attractions...  I think that is a good strategy...


----------



## mmmears

For those of you who are new to this game, I know it seems frustrating that you might not get everything out of the event, but know that it's super easy to get Jack this time around (compared to how hard it was for those of us who got him during the event).  The tower challenge isn't really aimed at long time players since we really aren't getting much at all during the event.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I was thinking that, too.  That's the only way to be at 6K one hour into the thing. Unless they are cheating somehow.  In any event, I don't get why anyone would find it worth it for the rewards.  Just odd.
> 
> 
> 
> I look at it as something like 10 days.  Last one I really wanted C. Robin and got him instant his items were available since I had plenty of EC and we were boarding the cruise ship that day and I didn't want to play anymore.  So you can still have around 5 days of boredom if you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so far into the game I don't have much advice, but since Jack helps with the tower it might be useful to have him.  I do think it's possible to just save up EC for what you want in any case.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to get Jack and I wouldn't give up hope now that you have him.


Thanks! I won’t give up but I just can’t do it very often since I only have Pete and run out of hot cocoa too quickly. We also leave for wdw in 4 days so I probably won’t be playing much.


----------



## KPach525

I wanted to do a pre-event update but work got in the way. So below is my list, the italics (I lost my strikethrough option?) is from my last update late in the TLM event. My goal was to have everyone maxed out by the end of the challenge, but I'm currently very magic poor! Starting C.Robin took me down to just 34k, so yea this will take longer than anticipated...

Toy Alien - _ready for 9, _collecting for 10
Peter Pan - ready for 10
Wendy - _just shy of 10,_ ready for 10
Michael - _ready for 8,_ collecting for 10
John - _just shy of 9,_ ready for 10
Captain Hook - ready for 10
Elizabeth Swan - _ready for 10,_ MAXED
Jack Sparrow - ready for 10
Will Turner - _ready for 10,_ MAXED
Barbossa - _ready for 8,_ ready for 9
Tia Dalma - _welcoming,_ Collecting for 7
Davy Jones - _ready for 7,_ collecting for 9
Thumper - _ready for 10,_ MAXED
Bambi - _ready for 10,_ MAXED
Flower - _ready for 10,_ MAXED
Jack Jack - _ready for 10,_ MAXED
Christopher Robin - _collecting for 9,_ leveling to 9
Microbot purgatory
Hiro - _ready for 9,_ collecting for 10
Baymax - collecting for 9
Yokai - _ready for 9,_ collecting for 10
Go Go - _collecting for 9,_ collecting for 10
Honey Lemon - ready for 10
Fred - _ready for 8,_ collecting for 9
Wasabi - _collecting for 9,_ collecting for 10
Clam purgatory
Sebastian - _ready for 6,_ ready for 7
Scuttle - _ready for 6,_ ready for 7
Ariel - _collecting for 4,_ collecting for 7
Eric - _ready for 6,_ ready for 7
Triton - _collecting for 6,_ collecting for 7
Flounder - _ready for 5,_ collecting for 7
Ursula - _collecting for 6,_ collecting for 7


----------



## JamesGarvey

That’s so many gems to bump up a leaderboard just to get a hat stand, some event currency and a chest.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> That’s so many gems to bump up a leaderboard just to get a hat stand, some event currency and a chest.



 Yep! It’s just such a waste.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Not certain but pretty sure folks got purged from my leaderboard. Went to sleep at 47, woke up at 51. 8 hours of not running challenges and only slipped 4 spots? Seems unlikely.


----------



## Aces86

Just waiting for the next phase now.


----------



## Haley R

I’m 9/30 for megaphones so still just trying to get all of those. Not sure if I want to get Aladdin or not since he will use up my maleficent coins. If I don’t get enough for the mayor can I buy him with gems?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone.  Things been kinda crazy but I'm all caught up with DMK life.  As for the event, I started the event about 6 hours late and got on a pretty good leaderboard. I don't have any of the concession stands in the chest, so I figure I'll get something new.
  I was still able to finish all the NBC tasks to open up the NBC places in the tower by the morning of day 2.  I also earned all the the Mayors 1st item by the morning of day 2.
All in all, no issues here.  Just leveling up my characters to 10.  I'm down to Ariel, Triton and Ursula.  Everyone else is in line to level to 10.  
Wish you could win a Fast Pass to the castle.  24 hrs is taking awhile.
Hope everyone is having a GREAT weekend.  Lots of rain where I am.


----------



## cpc7857

Haley R said:


> I’m 9/30 for megaphones so still just trying to get all of those. Not sure if I want to get Aladdin or not since he will use up my maleficent coins. If I don’t get enough for the mayor can I buy him with gems?



I don't know if you'll be able to use gems, but I did learn from previous events not to buy the individual tokens until you're sure you'll earn enough to buy them ALL by the end (you can buy earlier tokens during later stages).  If you don't earn enough Maleficent coins to buy them all, whichever ones you did buy disappear after the event.  You're better off saving the coins and at least getting the gem conversion at the end.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone.  Things been kinda crazy but I'm all caught up with DMK life.  As for the event, I started the event about 6 hours late and got on a pretty good leaderboard. I don't have any of the concession stands in the chest, so I figure I'll get something new.
> I was still able to finish all the NBC tasks to open up the NBC places in the tower by the morning of day 2.  I also earned all the the Mayors 1st item by the morning of day 2.
> All in all, no issues here.  Just leveling up my characters to 10.  I'm down to Ariel, Triton and Ursula.  Everyone else is in line to level to 10.
> Wish you could win a Fast Pass to the castle.  24 hrs is taking awhile.
> Hope everyone is having a GREAT weekend.  Lots of rain where I am.



Hi!  You were missed!  I'm at the same place you are... just have those 3 to work on and the rest are all in line for the long, slow leveling up process to 10.  Hope you have a great weekend, too!



cpc7857 said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to use gems, but I did learn from previous events not to buy the individual tokens until you're sure you'll earn enough to buy them ALL by the end (you can buy earlier tokens during later stages).  If you don't earn enough Maleficent coins to buy them all, whichever ones you did buy disappear after the event.  You're better off saving the coins and at least getting the gem conversion at the end.



What gem conversion?  I agree with waiting to spend them if you aren't sure you'll have enough and might want to grab Aladdin or something towards the end, but I spend all the EC since the 1 gem isn't worth much.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Off topic...does anyone remember if the Halloween decorations in the park are the same as last year?  I feel like I've seen those tombstones before, but I also think I fried my brains with exams this past week.  I can't seem to remember what I ate for lunch yesterday....


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Hi!  You were missed!  I'm at the same place you are... just have those 3 to work on and the rest are all in line for the long, slow leveling up process to 10.  Hope you have a great weekend, too!
> 
> 
> 
> What gem conversion?  I agree with waiting to spend them if you aren't sure you'll have enough and might want to grab Aladdin or something towards the end, but I spend all the EC since the 1 gem isn't worth much.


I don’t really care about getting Aladdin so I’m fine spending them on the tokens. I most likely will not get the mayor but oh well. At least I can try


----------



## CallieMar

cpc7857 said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to use gems, but I did learn from previous events not to buy the individual tokens until you're sure you'll earn enough to buy them ALL by the end (you can buy earlier tokens during later stages).  If you don't earn enough Maleficent coins to buy them all, whichever ones you did buy disappear after the event.  You're better off saving the coins and at least getting the gem conversion at the end.



I think gem conversion during tower events is 1 gem per 4k EC.  It's a lot harder to grind for EC vs. regular events.  I'm not sure if the Mayor will be available in a Legendary Chest later (do they usually do this for tower events)?  If he is and you get him through a chest, any tokens you bought during the event should show up again to help with leveling. 

Just remember the megaphone token will disappear after the event and be replaced with the pumpkin head token, so buy those last.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I don’t really care about getting Aladdin so I’m fine spending them on the tokens. I most likely will not get the mayor but oh well. At least I can try



I hope you can get him.  With Jack I think you should at least have a chance.


----------



## CallieMar

I only have Jack and now Sally (got her in the daily reward at the start of the event). Despite not being able to use the NBC featured collection I already have all the megaphone tokens. I have all the Aladdin and Alice characters so that should help with the next chapters, but will depend on whether I have enough cocoa to keep up.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I hope you can get him.  With Jack I think you should at least have a chance.


Thanks I hope so! Tink has been good bringing back hot cocoa for Pete


----------



## supernova

CallieMar said:


> I think gem conversion during tower events is 1 gem per 4k EC.  It's a lot harder to grind for EC vs. regular events.  I'm not sure if the Mayor will be available in a Legendary Chest later (do they usually do this for tower events)?  If he is and you get him through a chest, any tokens you bought during the event should show up again to help with .


For the past two tower events, everyone got 1 gem.  No conversion.  Even 5he instructions say to use our currency because it all goes away after the event ends.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Well my reward chest from the calendar provided me with Finkelstein Tower.  And I bought Jack's House - didn't get it during the tower challenge last time because I wouldn't have been able to get Jack Jack if I did.  So I at least have 2 new attractions I guess.  I did gamble on one chest and received some stupid tokens for Zero.  Only thing I need now is to get the Mayor - I have all the Aladdin and AIW characters/attractions on offer already.  I might gamble on another chest later on, but the darn tokens being in those chests is aggravating as there are several premium attractions I don't have in them, plus Sally and Oogie Boogie.

Having all these tokens available in chests now is just frustrating beyond belief.  It means that being a newer player (about 1.5years) now makes it nearly impossible to get elixir anymore because I have so many characters not yet maxed out.  So now all I get out of my chests are tokens for characters.  And I'm sure it will get even more frustrating when we get to another real event (not a tower challenge) because I usually keep all my characters ready to level up during those to keep their tokens out of the chests - now those tokens will be there all the time until I have everyone maxed out - which will likely never happen!  So ridiculous!  Maybe this will make me focus more on leveling up characters - something I'm admittedly bad at.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Off topic...does anyone remember if the Halloween decorations in the park are the same as last year?  I feel like I've seen those tombstones before, but I also think I fried my brains with exams this past week.  I can't seem to remember what I ate for lunch yesterday....



I feel like they are similar but maybe not the exact same - for example (and I could be wrong) but I don’t recall so many of the pumpkins being purple last year


----------



## LeiaSOS13

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like they are similar but maybe not the exact same - for example (and I could be wrong) but I don’t recall so many of the pumpkins being purple last year


Weren't the purple pumpkins last year more hidden and there was a challenge on fb or something to find them all?? Aside from that the decorations were pretty similar I think.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> For the past two tower events, everyone got 1 gem.  No conversion.  Even 5he instructions say to use our currency because it all goes away after the event ends.



That's what I remember, too.  So I honestly don't see the point of collecting EC at all.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> I think gem conversion during tower events is 1 gem per 4k EC.  It's a lot harder to grind for EC vs. regular events.  I'm not sure if the Mayor will be available in a Legendary Chest later (do they usually do this for tower events)?  If he is and you get him through a chest, any tokens you bought during the event should show up again to help with leveling.
> 
> Just remember the megaphone token will disappear after the event and be replaced with the pumpkin head token, so buy those last.


I remember the gem conversion being a joke.  I did notice that I started with 0 hot cocoas this round.  I could swear I had some left from the last Tower Event.  Good point on the megaphones!


----------



## Windwaker4444

@mmmears:  I like your new avatar.  Very cute and classy


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I remember the gem conversion being a joke.  I did notice that I started with 0 hot cocoas this round.  I could swear I had some left from the last Tower Event.  Good point on the megaphones!


So I shouldn’t be getting megaphones?


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like they are similar but maybe not the exact same - for example (and I could be wrong) but I don’t recall so many of the pumpkins being purple last year


Me too.  Wish the decorations went thru more of the static parts of the park.  But no complaints here.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just wanted to say that I like how Mickey and his crew are in Halloween costumes handing out candy.  I thought this was a nice touch for the Halloween season.  Good job interns...at least for any of the interns that survived the 'raising token requirements' without any notice debacle.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> So I shouldn’t be getting megaphones?


I collected mine for the first round.  I wouldn't worry about them though after you collect the first batch.  After you get the Mayor, you'll be able to spend ec on them to level up the Mayor.  Then they just disappear when the event ends..  You know, I honestly cannot figure out a good reason that the first item gets changed after the event.  What could be the point of that?  I don't see how that could benefit the interns or bottom line.  Must be above my paygrade....


----------



## mara512

Does anyone remember what the second (ribbon) and third (hat) tokens cost. Do they change the amount of EC needed per item for each different tower challenge.  I can’t remember from past challenges.  Is it 150, 300, 500 respectively?


----------



## tasmith1993

Well I haven't been overly involved in the tower event so far since it started while I was at clinicals and without my phone. Already managed to get all the megaphones though. Just collecting EC now. 

Anyone remember how much the second token was last time? 

Managed to max out/level a few more of my characters also. That's the one reason I enjoy the tower events, gives me a new character and still easily have time to collect and level my current ones.

I'm down to 17 characters that I'm still working on, so I am slowly making progress and having none left


----------



## Windwaker4444

mara512 said:


> Does anyone remember what the second (ribbon) and third (hat) tokens cost. Do they change the amount of EC needed per item for each different tower challenge.  I can’t remember from past challenges.  Is it 150, 300, 500 respectively?


Can't remember for sure, but that sounds right.


----------



## cpc7857

Windwaker4444 said:


> Can't remember for sure, but that sounds right.


I think it was 350 and 550 last time.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> @mmmears:  I like your new avatar.  Very cute and classy



Aww thanks.  It's something I made as a magnet for our cabin door on this summer's Norway/Iceland cruise.  :



Haley R said:


> So I shouldn’t be getting megaphones?



At this point it's fine, but if you get the mayor and want to buy more of his items so you can level him up, just know that the megaphones will likely disappear when the tower is gone (unlike the other 2 items).


----------



## chelynnah

Windwaker4444 said:


> I collected mine for the first round.  I wouldn't worry about them though after you collect the first batch.  After you get the Mayor, you'll be able to spend ec on them to level up the Mayor.  Then they just disappear when the event ends..  You know, I honestly cannot figure out a good reason that the first item gets changed after the event.  What could be the point of that?  I don't see how that could benefit the interns or bottom line.  Must be above my paygrade....


The reason the first token is different is because if it was the same then it would be available to be collected by character tasks and not exclusive to the tower challenge.  After the event it becomes the normal token so that it can be collected in the normal way.


----------



## Windwaker4444

chelynnah said:


> The reason the first token is different is because if it was the same then it would be available to be collected by character tasks and not exclusive to the tower challenge.  After the event it becomes the normal token so that it can be collected in the normal way.


Clever thinking.  Thx


----------



## Metz172

Cinderellabride said:


> Anyone playing on a Kindle Fire? That's how my boys play, and it hasn't given them the update or the event yet. But it's working on my iPhone.


I play on the kindle fire and it's always at least 2 weeks behind on updates.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Aww thanks.  It's something I made as a magnet for our cabin door on this summer's Norway/Iceland cruise.  :
> 
> 
> 
> At this point it's fine, but if you get the mayor and want to buy more of his items so you can level him up, just know that the megaphones will likely disappear when the tower is gone (unlike the other 2 items).


I don’t even think I’ll be getting the mayor lol. I only have 11 megaphones


----------



## Metz172

Since I play on my Kindle fire  my updates come later.  What characters did you wish you had leveled up before the update? I have so many ready for the 16 and 24 hour levelings  I am not sure who to do.  TIA.


----------



## Peachkins

Metz172 said:


> Since I play on my Kindle fire  my updates come later.  What characters did you wish you had leveled up before the update? I have so many ready for the 16 and 24 hour levelings  I am not sure who to do.  TIA.



The updates didn't affect me, but from what I heard the "rebalancing" they did was on the Nightmare Before Christmas, Aladdin, and Alice in Wonderland characters. If you have those waiting to level, I'd work on them first.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I don’t even think I’ll be getting the mayor lol. I only have 11 megaphones



Do you need any of the other characters or buildings that the tower event offers? If so, I would hold off on buying Mayor items until later. You can always go back and buy previous stage items (unless they decided to change that)


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Do you need any of the other characters or buildings that the tower event offers? If so, I would hold off on buying Mayor items until later. You can always go back and buy previous stage items (unless they decided to change that)


Like which characters?


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I don’t even think I’ll be getting the mayor lol. I only have 11 megaphones



If that's the case I'd save the EC for Aladdin or the Mad Hatter or the buildings that you can buy.  They might come in handy later, even if you don't think you care about them now.  Just another idea...


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> If that's the case I'd save the EC for Aladdin or the Mad Hatter or the buildings that you can buy.  They might come in handy later, even if you don't think you care about them now.  Just another idea...



Yes, I've seen a lot of "I don't care about X character," posts.  But it would really suck if a character you really do want, needs you to have certain characters available to earn their tokens in upcoming events and you could have had that character but just "didn't care."


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Yes, I've seen a lot of "I don't care about X character," posts.  But it would really suck if a character you really do want, needs you to have certain characters available to earn their tokens in upcoming events and you could have had that character but just "didn't care."



Exactly.  I try to get them all, not just the ones I like from the movies, because you never know if that character is going to be important down the road.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Preference really doesn’t have a place in the game when it comes to characters, usefulness does.

For me, all Wall-E, Sleeping Beauty l, Zootopia, Incredibles, Lion King, Aladdin & Snow White characters currently serve no purpose. And there are several sets where only 1-2 have anything to do.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Personally, I try to collect all the characters.  You never know when they will be pivotal in collecting for an unrelated hard to get character down the road.  I try to get all the attractions, but I'm usually out of space, so I tend to gravitate towards obtaining the characters instead.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> If that's the case I'd save the EC for Aladdin or the Mad Hatter or the buildings that you can buy.  They might come in handy later, even if you don't think you care about them now.  Just another idea...


I already have the mad hatter. I got him out of a chest awhile back. I don’t want the attractions because I have no room for them. So maybe I’ll try to save for Aladdin then


----------



## Windwaker4444

So...tired...of...collecting...clams...


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> So...tired...of...collecting...clams...




Haha.  Right there with you.


----------



## Hoodie

Windwaker4444 said:


> So...tired...of...collecting...clams...


I need to level up a LM or BH6 character soon because believe it or not, I am maxed out on clams AND microbots.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hoodie said:


> I need to level up a LM or BH6 character soon because believe it or not, I am maxed out on clams AND microbots.


I'm done with the microbots, but it seems like every time I collect close to 100 clams, I level up and have to start all over again.  It's a never-ending cycle that I can't seem to escape from.


----------



## mikegood2

Just started leveling up my final level 9 non tLM character right now! 

So now I’m just down to the following tLM characters:
*Sebastian*: 8 (ready for 9 tomorrow)
*Scuttle*: 7 (ready for 8)
*Ariel*: 7
*Prince* *Eric*: 8 (ready for 9)
*King* *Triton*: 7 (ready for 8)
*Flounder*: 8 (ready for 9)
*Ursula*: 7 (ready for 8)

Had enough elixir to buy Toy Story attraction today so decided to try rearrange my kingdom and forgot what a pain in the a** it was. Still not the way I’d like to ideally arrange it, but was able to keep most of individual movie attractions together. Was able to fit all my buildings out and will try to see if I can get/fit all of my stands out tonight. The game still really needs to let us add another plot of land or two and I refuse to buy any of the excuses they give for not giving it to us. For the time being though, I’ve set it up so I can put my a Incredible characters into storage when I need more land.


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> Just started leveling up my final level 9 non tLM character right now!
> 
> So now I’m just down to the following tLM characters:
> *Sebastian*: 8 (ready for 9 tomorrow)
> *Scuttle*: 7 (ready for 8)
> *Ariel*: 7
> *Prince* *Eric*: 8 (ready for 9)
> *King* *Triton*: 7 (ready for 8)
> *Flounder*: 8 (ready for 9)
> *Ursula*: 7 (ready for 8)
> 
> Had enough elixir to buy Toy Story attraction today so decided to try rearrange my kingdom and forgot what a pain in the a** it was. Still not the way I’d like to ideally arrange it, but was able to keep most of individual movie attractions together. Was able to fit all my buildings out and will try to see if I can get/fit all of my stands out tonight. The game still really needs to let us add another plot of land or two and I refuse to buy any of the excuses they give for not giving it to us. For the time being though, I’ve set it up so I can put my a Incredible characters into storage when I need more land.



Gameloft specifically said that opening up too much land at one time would cause problems. That is,actually,a legitimate excuse. That being said,rearranging is a pain,mainly because I'm just not sure where to put everything.


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> Gameloft specifically said that opening up too much land at one time would cause problems. That is,actually,a legitimate excuse. That being said,rearranging is a pain,mainly because I'm just not sure where to put everything.



I know they have said that in the past and if you want to believe it that fine, but I don’t for a second. Sure if they open up all of the closed land that they currently have than it might very well cause some problems, but opening up a new plot of land for each event shouldn’t be a problem. When they added the newest areas of land that was behind the portal that didn’t “mess” things up and the same went for all of the land that around Big Thunder Mountain.

I’m not sure how long you’ve been playing, but for someone who has basically been playing since the beginning and has all the attractions accept the Frozen Ice Rink (I think), while technically there is enough, we should have the option for a little more. The games subhead is still “Build your own Magical Park!” so they should make sure there is more than enough land to do that.

Also, I’m not saying open *EVERYTHING* up, but it is inexcusable for them to have an event like tLM and not open up a plot of land. Honestly, is asking them to open up *ONE* plot of land each event to much to ask for? If it is than maybe they should reconsider releasing new attractions/buildings and just focus on characters instead.


----------



## mmmears

If opening up more land is so hard for them, one would think that they would take it into consideration when they make the footprints of the attractions ridiculously large, or when they use up part of said land for silly decorations and large corners (esp. Tomorrowland).    I am missing 4 attractions (I think) and honestly I don't want them because it's hard enough to place what I do have in my game.


----------



## Hoodie

Any idea on what the next round of "helpers" will be for the next round of the challenge?  Trying to decide if it's worth it to stay in or not.


----------



## LeCras

wingweaver84 said:


> Gameloft specifically said that opening up too much land at one time would cause problems. That is,actually,a legitimate excuse. That being said,rearranging is a pain,mainly because I'm just not sure where to put everything.



Not specifically aimed at you, but just to confirm that all the attractions do fit in the existing space. I have every single attraction, did a couple of minutes of rearranging today (moved three attractions around) and managed to fit the last one in (TSM).


----------



## mikegood2

LeCras said:


> Not specifically aimed at you, but just to confirm that all the attractions do fit in the existing space. I have every single attraction, did a couple of minutes of rearranging today (moved three attractions around) and managed to fit the last one in (TSM).



Yeah, they do all fit, but if you’re trying to keep movie attractions together it can definitely be a challenge. Can’t tell you how many times I got that dreaded red on the final building which was one column/row to much.  For anyone who doesn’t care about that or worry about it, you can fairly easily fit things with 2 or 3 plots of land to spare. Luckily the “newer” land design went with more strait lines making it much easier to fit attractions. Some of the original plots of land are a real challenge.

I’m really hoping the next 3 plots of land, hopefully opens this year, are the 3 plots behind the portal near Small World. That would create one huge block of land (4 plots) and really let us place some larger based attractions together. Oh, who am I kidding, the interns whould never do something that logical.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> If opening up more land is so hard for them, one would think that they would take it into consideration when they make the footprints of the attractions ridiculously large, or when they use up part of said land for silly decorations and large corners (esp. Tomorrowland).    I am missing 4 attractions (I think) and honestly I don't want them because it's hard enough to place what I do have in my game.



I also hate how the ares of land aren't perfect squares/rectangles ... but then the attractions are all expanded to take up full square/rectangles - even if the actual attraction is curved.  So there are a lot of times where it is like one little square n the corner of an attraction plot that prevents you from fitting it

To me, either both the attractions and the land area should be squared off, or neither


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also hate how the ares of land aren't perfect squares/rectangles ... but then the attractions are all expanded to take up full square/rectangles - even if the actual attraction is curved.  So there are a lot of times where it is like one little square n the corner of an attraction plot that prevents you from fitting it
> 
> To me, either both the attractions and the land area should be squared off, or neither



If I remember correctly they did mention awhile ago, in a live stream, that they were going to make new land much straighter. Can’t remember if it was for the newest portal land or the Big Thunder Mountain expansion?

From the programming aspect (not design)of the game, rounding corners for land would be fairly difficult to do. So while I would love it if they could do it, I can live with the square/rectangle edges.

Personally, I would like it if they caped the size of buildings. For me anything at 12x12 or more get to big. So maybe make it so they can’t exceed 11x11, but base it on square (ft, inch, etc) which would be 121 squares. So they could do 11x11, 12x10, 13x9, 14x8, etc.?


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> If I remember correctly they did mention awhile ago, in a live stream, that they were going to make new land much straighter. Can’t remember if it was for the newest portal land or the Big Thunder Mountain expansion?
> 
> From the programming aspect (not design)of the game, rounding corners for land would be fairly difficult to do. So while I would love it if they could do it, I can live with the square/rectangle edges.
> 
> Personally, I would like it if they caped the size of buildings. For me anything at 12x12 or more get to big. So maybe make it so they can’t exceed 11x11, but base it on square (ft, inch, etc) which would be 121 squares. So they could do 11x11, 12x10, 13x9, 14x8, etc.?



I'd like it if they went back into Tomorrowland and just took out the blocks and the curves there.  Not going to happen, I know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> If I remember correctly they did mention awhile ago, in a live stream, that they were going to make new land much straighter. Can’t remember if it was for the newest portal land or the Big Thunder Mountain expansion?
> 
> From the programming aspect (not design)of the game, rounding corners for land would be fairly difficult to do. So while I would love it if they could do it, I can live with the square/rectangle edges.
> 
> Personally, I would like it if they caped the size of buildings. For me anything at 12x12 or more get to big. So maybe make it so they can’t exceed 11x11, but base it on square (ft, inch, etc) which would be 121 squares. So they could do 11x11, 12x10, 13x9, 14x8, etc.?



I know for the new land - with Everest in the corner - they mentioned they were having a larger plot vs multiple smaller ones around the central key attraction ... so maybe that is what you are thinking of?

I do agree some of the attractions are just way too big - looking at you Incredibles!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I'd like it if they went back into Tomorrowland and just took out the blocks and the curves there.  Not going to happen, I know.


I second that.  We could use the additional room, especially since Tomorrowland has enough attractions to fill it up.  It would be great if they designated one lucky intern to expand all of the original curved borders to the square design.  Not sure how difficult that would be, but it sure would be great!


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know for the new land - with Everest in the corner - they mentioned they were having a larger plot vs multiple smaller ones around the central key attraction ... so maybe that is what you are thinking of?
> 
> I do agree some of the attractions are just way too big - looking at you Incredibles!


Some of the attractions that are too big in my opinion:
Jet Packs  14x14
Mad Tea Party  14x14
Arendelle Courtyard Rink  18x12
Beast's Castle  15x11
Magic Carpets  14x14
Kraken  15x15
Bambi Ice Rink  11x16
And there are about 10 13x13 attractions.
If they could shrink these down to "11x"... as @mikegood2 recommended, that would open up some much needed room.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I'd like it if they went back into Tomorrowland and just took out the blocks and the curves there.  Not going to happen, I know.



That would be great and don’t think it would be too much work on their part, but agree it will never happen.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I know for the new land - with Everest in the corner - they mentioned they were having a larger plot vs multiple smaller ones around the central key attraction ... so maybe that is what you are thinking of?
> 
> I do agree some of the attractions are just way too big - looking at you *Incredibles*!



Yep, I set my Incredible attractions up so I can easily put them in storage and open up some very usable space.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Some of the attractions that are too big in my opinion:
> Jet Packs  14x14
> Mad Tea Party  14x14
> Arendelle Courtyard Rink  18x12
> Beast's Castle  15x11
> Magic Carpets  14x14
> Kraken  15x15
> Bambi Ice Rink  11x16
> And there are about 10 13x13 attractions.
> If they could shrink these down to "11x"... as @mikegood2 recommended, that would open up some much needed room.


Not to mention the *WORST* of the *WORST* The Omnidroid City with it’s 20x20 footprint.  Mine gets its own plot of land right behind “It’s a Small World”  Speaking of which why haven’t they opened up that 1 plot of land behind there yet. That might be the one plot of of unusable land that bugs me the most.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

So I've been trying diligently during the last several days to keep somebody leveling up at all times - something I am admittedly terrible at.  Now that all my not-yet-maxed-out character tokens are in chests I'm finding myself getting next to nothing to feed Merlin - meaning I'll never get enough Elixir for those attractions there that I don't have at this rate.  Which is why I'm trying to get better at leveling characters.  Goal is to get folks to 9 and ready for 10 as that should get the tokens out of my chests!!  Then I can take my time on getting folks to 10.

So here's my lengthy list of who still needs leveled up - Level is current level; missing tokens for next level are in ():
*Lvl 9:* Fauna (2 hats), Queen of Hearts (23 fans, 32 ears), Dopey (currently lvling to 9), Happy
*Lvl 8:* Judy Hopps, Nick Wilde, Sleepy, Eeyore, Kanga, Rabbit
*Lvl 7:* Bullseye, Wendy, Elizabeth Swann, Flash, Jack Skellington, Snow White, Pooh, Tigger, Roo, Piglet (14 scarfs, 12 ears), Nani, Lilo (2 scrump), Pleakley, Jumba, Cobra Bubbles
*Lvl 6: *Toy Alien, Will Turner, Chief Bogo (6 badges, 4 ears), Mowgli, Zero (4 ears), Stitch, Angel, Honey Lemon
*Lvl 5:* Bagheera, Baloo, Beast (3 cravats, 6 ears), Hiro, Go Go, Fred, Sebastian, Scuttle
*Lvl 4:* Shere Khan, Elastigirl, Anna, Olaf, Baymax, Yokai (7 photos, 10 ears), Wasabi, Ariel (8 purses, 8 ears), Eric, Triton, Flounder, Ursula
*Lvl 3:* Peter Pan, John Darling, Capt. Barbossa (2 hats, 2 ears), Thumper, Bambi (1 butterfly, 6 ears), Christopher Robin
*Lvl 2:* Jack-Jack

*Working on Welcoming:*
Michael Darling - Not yet welcomed, still need 6 ears and 17 bears
Tia Dalma - Ready to welcome, but focused on other character level ups right now
Mayor - Hopefully will get during the tower challenge! I have all the megaphones so far!

Here's the list of premium characters I don't have:
Rex, Capt. Hook, Jack Sparrow, Davy Jones, Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flower, King Louie

Here's the list of event characters I don't have (missed events before I started playing, and a couple of Snow White characters since I was on vacation and not playing often during that event):
Dash, Violet, Mr. Incredible, Frozone, Syndrome, Sally, Oogie Boogie, Elsa, Hans, Kristoff, Sven, Shang, Mulan, Mushu, Belle, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Gaston, Evil Queen, Grumpy


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I've been a bit lazy with playing the tower challenge.  As of this moment I've got 6,863 EC, so that should be a good start for tomorrow.  I've got all 30 tokens for the first chapter and I have no doubt I'll get the Mayor.  I'm more working on my other characters and leveling them up, collecting all the hot cocoa's, and gaining that magic, because I feel like at some point they are going to open up that land and it's going to cost millions of magic.  I'm up to 10M now, so that's a good thing for me.  I know others of you have WAY more than that, but I keep trying.

My chapter list is as follows: (I'm glad it's smaller than it was)
Michael Darling - ready for 9
Captain Barbossa - collecting for 9
Tia Dalma - collecting for 8
Davy Jones - collecting for 10
Christopher Robin - moving to 9 as I type this
Go Go - collecting for 10
Wasabi - collecting for 10
Sebastian - collecting for 8
Scuttle - ready for 9
Ariel - collecting for 7
Eric - collecting for 8
King Triton - collecting for 7
Flounder - ready for 7
Ursula - ready for 6

Maybe, maybe maybe by the time this tower challenge is over, I'll have a few more characters off this list and I'll be down to just working on TLM and the Mayor!


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I've been a bit lazy with playing the tower challenge.  As of this moment I've got 6,863 EC, so that should be a good start for tomorrow.  I've got all 30 tokens for the first chapter and I have no doubt I'll get the Mayor.  I'm more working on my other characters and leveling them up, collecting all the hot cocoa's, and gaining that magic, because I feel like at some point they are going to open up that land and it's going to cost millions of magic.  I'm up to 10M now, so that's a good thing for me.  I know others of you have WAY more than that, but I keep trying.
> 
> My chapter list is as follows: (I'm glad it's smaller than it was)
> Michael Darling - ready for 9
> Captain Barbossa - collecting for 9
> Tia Dalma - collecting for 8
> Davy Jones - collecting for 10
> Christopher Robin - moving to 9 as I type this
> Go Go - collecting for 10
> Wasabi - collecting for 10
> Sebastian - collecting for 8
> Scuttle - ready for 9
> Ariel - collecting for 7
> Eric - collecting for 8
> King Triton - collecting for 7
> Flounder - ready for 7
> Ursula - ready for 6
> 
> Maybe, maybe maybe by the time this tower challenge is over, I'll have a few more characters off this list and I'll be down to just working on TLM and the Mayor!


I'm right at the 10mil mark too.  Not sure why, but it feels like a milestone.  All last week I'd hit 10mil and then drop to 9 after leveling someone up.  Michael and John were pretty expensive.  I think we are pretty safe where magic is concerned.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Maybe not the right place to ask... but with Carnival cruise data plans, does that allow you to be online with DMK? Any one have experience with that? I just want to finish the event.


----------



## mmmears

I've been working at leveling up my characters, too.  I like how the tower event isn't messing with my plans to get as many of them completed as I can.  Here's where I am at tonight:

Prince Eric - leveling to 10 now
Scuttle - ready for 10
Flounder - ready for 10
Ariel - 6
Ursula - 7
King Triton - 7

I've been having them all hunt for clams for days now.  I finally got the max number I can collect tonight, so hopefully I will be able to get more items for Ariel, Ursula, and Triton over the next few days so that I can start leveling them up, too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I've been working at leveling up my characters, too.  I like how the tower event isn't messing with my plans to get as many of them completed as I can.  Here's where I am at tonight:
> 
> Prince Eric - leveling to 10 now
> Scuttle - ready for 10
> Flounder - ready for 10
> Ariel - 6
> Ursula - 7
> King Triton - 10
> 
> I've been having them all hunt for clams for days now.  I finally got the max number I can collect tonight, so hopefully I will be able to get more items for Ariel, Ursula, and Triton over the next few days so that I can start leveling them up, too.


Wow, great progress.  At this rate you'll have all of your characters completed before the next real event starts.  That's my goal, but I can't seem to collect clams quick enough.
I'm at:
Ursula 8
Triton 7
Ariel 6
All other LM characters are waiting for the castle to go to 10.  I still have PotC characters leveling to 10 in the castle.  It's going to take about 5 more days until they are done.  Then I'll start on LM.  I need them out and about clam collecting.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I've been working at leveling up my characters, too.  I like how the tower event isn't messing with my plans to get as many of them completed as I can.  Here's where I am at tonight:
> 
> Prince Eric - leveling to 10 now
> Scuttle - ready for 10
> Flounder - ready for 10
> Ariel - 6
> Ursula - 7
> King Triton - 10
> 
> I've been having them all hunt for clams for days now.  I finally got the max number I can collect tonight, so hopefully I will be able to get more items for Ariel, Ursula, and Triton over the next few days so that I can start leveling them up, too.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow, great progress.  At this rate you'll have all of your characters completed before the next real event starts.  That's my goal, but I can't seem to collect clams quick enough.
> I'm at:
> Ursula 8
> Triton 7
> Ariel 6
> All other LM characters are waiting for the castle to go to 10.  I still have PotC characters leveling to 10 in the castle.  It's going to take about 5 more days until they are done.  Then I'll start on LM.  I need them out and about clam collecting.



My final non tLM finishes maxing out in a little under a half an hour.

All my tLM are ready to level and I’ll start before I go to bed.
Sebastian: 8 (ready for 9)
Scuttle : 7 (ready for 8)
Ariel : 7 (ready for 8)
Prince Eric: 8 (ready for 9)
King Triton : 7 (ready for 8)
Flounder : 8 (ready for 9)
Ursula : 7 (ready for 8)

Also at 178 shells, so I'll be able to level 2 characters up today and hopefully level up another before bed tomorrow.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow, great progress.  At this rate you'll have all of your characters completed before the next real event starts.  That's my goal, but I can't seem to collect clams quick enough.
> I'm at:
> Ursula 8
> Triton 7
> Ariel 6
> All other LM characters are waiting for the castle to go to 10.  I still have PotC characters leveling to 10 in the castle.  It's going to take about 5 more days until they are done.  Then I'll start on LM.  I need them out and about clam collecting.



My Triton is only at 7.  It must have been wishful thinking when I posted he was at 10.  I still have a long way to go with Ariel, Triton, and Ursula, and I actually doubt they will be done before the next event, but I'm just happy to have a handful of characters to work with at this point.  You've made fantastic progress, too!


----------



## dkolett

LeCras said:


> Not specifically aimed at you, but just to confirm that all the attractions do fit in the existing space. I have every single attraction, did a couple of minutes of rearranging today (moved three attractions around) and managed to fit the last one in (TSM).


I have all the attractions, but I can’t fit the last one, Toy Story Mania. Would you post pictures?


----------



## Bang Waywere

Time to make my mark. 32 days into magic kingdom. Trying to cope with tower attack. Won't get Mayor as I only collected 17 megaphones. Have to prep for next stage. All my characters are tired except Jack, and he is only Lvl 2 LoL. Found out about Goofy's Halloween Costume too late. Tinker can't catch up with my consumption of recoops. 3 hours to next chapter. Tinks, Mickey, Goofy, Woody, Jessie all lvl 10s. No Pluto. Opened up 5th float slots. 77 gems into the 195 required for next. Have 2nd pedestal up and 5 storage. Also the hat farm I have seriously bogging down my phone as the animation is simply killing it when all 30 hat emp trying to animate during tower attack. I wonder what it'd be like if I have more? Have to stove away a few attractions for short of land earlier. Now I have more land but everything seems to trade in gems, which I don't have enough. Or elixir, probably wont have time to farm that either. I suppose time will take care of it all, but there's so much to do with so little resources. And I suppose that's exactly where gameloft wants


----------



## supernova

Well... had ZERO idea that THIS was going to happen today...


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> View attachment 360444 Well... had ZERO idea that THIS was going to happen today...


Are you going to the party?


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Are you going to the party?


No, sadly.  Just here for a few hours today


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> No, sadly.  Just here for a few hours today


Oh okay because we just got to pop and are going to the party tonight


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Oh okay because we just got to pop and are going to the party tonight


Visiting family in Ft. Lauderdale and decided to take the three hour drive up.  Would have been fun to meet you though!


----------



## mikegood2

dkolett said:


> I have all the attractions, but I can’t fit the last one, Toy Story Mania. Would you post pictures?



All the attractions will fit if you own all the land. I’ve tried to keep movie attractions together and have 40+ stands mixed in and had just over 1/2 a plot of land open. If you don’t care about that and let the game place most of the attractions for you, you can probably have 2+ plots open.

The problem is that it’s like a jigsaw puzzle and if you don’t place some of the pieces right, your gonna have trouble placing everything. Also, every time they add a piece (ie Toy Story Mania) you may need to rearrange other pieces to accommodate for it. 

If it helps you at all, I have all my Beuty and the Beast and Frozen attractions on the 2 plots of land between Small World and the Portal. Lion King, Jungle Cruise, Aladdin and Lilo and Stitch buildings in all the land around Big Thunder Mountain. I’ve also placed the Onmidroid City on it’s own plot of land (behind Small World) so I can put it in storage when/if I need the extra land. At this point I have little confidence that the interns will release a new plot of land when the next event happens.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> View attachment 360444 Well... had ZERO idea that THIS was going to happen today...



Lucky you!  Have a magical day! :


----------



## xthebowdenx

Well I have all of the megaphones, all the badges, and 14 EC. hopefully I can collect enough EC between now and Saturday that when I get back on Nov 1st I can snatch up the rest of his items without too much trouble.


----------



## hopemax

Status report:  My in-laws were visiting this weekend, so all last week I couldn't be efficient with my game.  First, because I had to clean the house, and then because we had to be social.  It has really affected my clam collection.

IOS - done with everyone except TLM

Sebastian - needs clams for 10
Scuttle - 3 tokens away from being ready for 10 except the clams
Ariel - 7
Eric - collecting for 10
Triton - 7
Flounder - needs clams for 9
Ursula - 1 necklace away from 7, but need clams.

Windows:

Michael - ready for 10.  Next to be upgraded when Scuttle finishes.
Tia Dalma - collecting for 9
Christopher Robin - collecting for 10

Sebastian - needs clams for 9
Scuttle - currently upgrading to 9
Ariel - 5
Eric - collecting for 10
Triton - 6
Flounder - collecting for 10
Ursula - needs clams for 7


----------



## mmmears

xthebowdenx said:


> Well I have all of the megaphones, all the badges, and 14 EC. hopefully I can collect enough EC between now and Saturday that when I get back on Nov 1st I can snatch up the rest of his items without too much trouble.



How in the world did you do that?  I've been playing regularly and need one more badge (so have no EC at the moment).  Did you speed up some stuff?  Or do you not sleep at night?


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> Well I have all of the megaphones, all the badges, and 14 EC. hopefully I can collect enough EC between now and Saturday that when I get back on Nov 1st I can snatch up the rest of his items without too much trouble.





mmmears said:


> How in the world did you do that?  I've been playing regularly and need one more badge (so have no EC at the moment).  Did you speed up some stuff?  Or do you not sleep at night?



Was gonna ask the same question. I’ve also been playing regularly, setting 1 hour timers over the last day or two, trying to collect seashells. So much easier and quicker only having to worry about tLM characters. 

Currently 3 badges short, but I was so high on the leaderboard I wasn’t sending everyone out last night so I could build up a cookie reserve (17) for chapter 2. How do you have 14K EC?

*EDIT*: I just reread your post, and you had 14 EC left, so I can see how you could do it. I read it as 14K (14,000) EC


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> My Triton is only at 7.  It must have been wishful thinking when I posted he was at 10.  I still have a long way to go with Ariel, Triton, and Ursula, and I actually doubt they will be done before the next event, but I'm just happy to have a handful of characters to work with at this point.  You've made fantastic progress, too!


Ariel has been the hold out for me.  I can't seem to get her tokens to drop.  And everytime I get nothing, I think to myself..."Aarrggg, I could have been collecting clams for 4 hours instead!"  I'm going to use your strategy and work on maxing out clams first.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> View attachment 360444 Well... had ZERO idea that THIS was going to happen today...


Lucky!!!! Have fun.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ariel has been the hold out for me.  I can't seem to get her tokens to drop.  And everytime I get nothing, I think to myself..."Aarrggg, I could have been collecting clams for 4 hours instead!"  I'm going to use your strategy and work on maxing out clams first.



I'm not sure it's much of a strategy.  They've been out looking for those harder to find tokens all day and they all come back emptyhanded.  I think it's going to be a long grind for me as far as Ursula, Ariel, and Triton go.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haven't really been able to begin phase 2 of the tower yet today.  Just getting started now.  I only need a few more items for this round of collecting for  the Mayor.  I had almost 10k in ec saved up before round 2 began.  I won the Alice Cookie concession in my magical chest.  I didn't have that one yet so I'm happy.  I was surprised to use Gaston again.  Had to bring him out of cold storage. I keep him on ice until someone wants a meet and greet.  Well...gotta go get caught up.  Those hot cocoas aren't going to collect themselves.  Have fun everyone!!!


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> 3 badges short, but I was so high on the leaderboard I wasn’t sending everyone out last night so I could build up a cookie reserve (17) for chapter 2.



I played the first round to finish in the 50 to 150 range for the 2 cookies which I did.  Finished in 90h.  Started this 2nd round with 8 badges left to get but did carry over 45 cookies.  Refresh my memory, I think the last Tower challenge had gems for awards in the top 10.   Didn't have a lot of cookies going into round 3 of the last Tower challenge.   So I decided to play this one a little different and trying to carry over a lot into the final round.


----------



## Hoodie

Bang Waywere said:


> Time to make my mark. 32 days into magic kingdom. Trying to cope with tower attack. Won't get Mayor as I only collected 17 megaphones. Have to prep for next stage. All my characters are tired except Jack, and he is only Lvl 2 LoL. Found out about Goofy's Halloween Costume too late. Tinker can't catch up with my consumption of recoops. 3 hours to next chapter. Tinks, Mickey, Goofy, Woody, Jessie all lvl 10s. No Pluto. Opened up 5th float slots. 77 gems into the 195 required for next. Have 2nd pedestal up and 5 storage. Also the hat farm I have seriously bogging down my phone as the animation is simply killing it when all 30 hat emp trying to animate during tower attack. I wonder what it'd be like if I have more? Have to stove away a few attractions for short of land earlier. Now I have more land but everything seems to trade in gems, which I don't have enough. Or elixir, probably wont have time to farm that either. I suppose time will take care of it all, but there's so much to do with so little resources. And I suppose that's exactly where gameloft wants



OK - I was in your position for the first tower challenge.  First, don't focus on the Mayor.  Don't even purchase his tokens.  Focus on getting enough event currency to pick up the offered attractions and the characters (Aladdin, Jack, etc). I got Jack in the last tower challenge so he was nicely leveled up for this one.  The attractions and characters will help with regular magic after the event.  If, by some chance, you have enough EC to get the Mayor tokens, great, but for now don't even think about getting him.  Just try getting the rest of the items.


----------



## Chrisvee

The person in first on my board has 63k points.

By contrast, I am in 2nd with 6300 points.

??????


----------



## xthebowdenx

mikegood2 said:


> Was gonna ask the same question. I’ve also been playing regularly, setting 1 hour timers over the last day or two, trying to collect seashells. So much easier and quicker only having to worry about tLM characters.
> 
> Currently 3 badges short, but I was so high on the leaderboard I wasn’t sending everyone out last night so I could build up a cookie reserve (17) for chapter 2. How do you have 14K EC?
> 
> *EDIT*: I just reread your post, and you had 14 EC left, so I can see how you could do it. I read it as 14K (14,000) EC


Yep. It left me very very EC poor. But finishing in the top 4 helped me skip 4 rounds with 1000 EC.


----------



## supernova

Less than 12 hours in and already the mayor's ribbons are done.  Bring on the hats in... oh crap.  Five days.


----------



## mmmears

Chrisvee said:


> The person in first on my board has 63k points.
> 
> By contrast, I am in 2nd with 6300 points.
> 
> ??????




Yep.  The top of my board was at 21K this morning.  And still is at 21K.  Something makes me a bit suspicious...


----------



## mikegood2

Chrisvee said:


> The person in first on my board has 63k points.
> 
> By contrast, I am in 2nd with 6300 points.
> 
> ??????



Obviously your just not putting in the required effort and being lazy!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I started my leader board around 6pm.  Number 1 has 7k.  Guess the cheaters started earlier in the day.  I hope karma takes care of all of the cheaters out there.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I started my leader board around 6pm.  Number 1 has 7k.  Guess the cheaters started earlier in the day.  I hope karma takes care of all of the cheaters out there.


The top of my leaderboard right now is 9k. I only have 2k because I’m at wdw


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I started my leader board around 6pm.  Number 1 has 7k.  Guess the cheaters started earlier in the day.  I hope karma takes care of all of the cheaters out there.



My cheater is better than yours.  Started yesterday morning at 21K and has maybe played once since then, since it's still listed as 21K...


----------



## mikegood2

*Does anyone actually actively look for cursed building? *
If I see one while collecting, I’ll uncurse it, but for 8 EC, I’m not gonna waste my time searching for them. Plus, I almost accidentally spent 16 gems to speed up a building, because of the stupid 4x multiple clicks required.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Speaking of cursed buildings....has anyone seen the new Toy Story Mania cursed?  Look at his creepy giant purple eyes.  And I thought it was creepy on it's own.  It's positively disturbing cursed!!!!

And to answer the searching for cursed buildings question...no, I don't look for them.  I tap them if I come across them as I play.


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> That's what I remember, too.  So I honestly don't see the point of collecting EC at all.



Thanks for the reminder. I already have all the megaphones and badges for the Mayor. I'm saving now for the Mayors needed ears and EC. Looks like I can wrap this event in 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Haley R

After I buy the mad hatter building what should I do with the rest of my coins? I won’t be able to get the mayor so do I just keep them?


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> After I buy the mad hatter building what should I do with the rest of my coins? I won’t be able to get the mayor so do I just keep them?



Is there anything else you can buy with them?  They're pretty much worthless after the event (or have been in past tower events anyway).


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> I've been working at leveling up my characters, too.  I like how the tower event isn't messing with my plans to get as many of them completed as I can.  Here's where I am at tonight:
> 
> Prince Eric - leveling to 10 now
> Scuttle - ready for 10
> Flounder - ready for 10
> Ariel - 6
> Ursula - 7
> King Triton - 7
> 
> I've been having them all hunt for clams for days now.  I finally got the max number I can collect tonight, so hopefully I will be able to get more items for Ariel, Ursula, and Triton over the next few days so that I can start leveling them up, too.



I'm impressed, not only have you maxed out on clams temporarily, you only have 5 characters left to max out! I have Tia leveling up to 10 now. Everyone else is at:
Ariel    at 5   needs 2 ears
King Triton    at    6 needs   10/14
Flounder    at    6  needs  9 ear
Ursula    at    7   needs 12/6
Scuttle    at    8  needs  19/6
Prince Eric    at    8   needs 12 ear
Wasabi    at    8   ready to level up
Sebastian    at    9  needs  15/19
Christopher Robin    at    9  needs  4/18

I have enough clams to level Ariel up if I could ever get her last 2 ears. I'm guessing I'll get the rest of Sebastian's tokens before that happens. Unfortunately I've got a ways to go on clams needed for him to level up.


----------



## hopemax

It may be worth buying Mayor banners and ear hats.  If you ever get him out of a chest or some other event, then you would have tokens ready to upgrade him.  But not the megaphones, because after the Dark Tower ends the first token will change to the regular NBC token.


----------



## mmmears

karmstr112 said:


> I'm impressed, not only have you maxed out on clams temporarily, you only have 5 characters left to max out! I have Tia leveling up to 10 now. Everyone else is at:
> Ariel    at 5   needs 2 ears
> King Triton    at    6 needs   10/14
> Flounder    at    6  needs  9 ear
> Ursula    at    7   needs 12/6
> Scuttle    at    8  needs  19/6
> Prince Eric    at    8   needs 12 ear
> Wasabi    at    8   ready to level up
> Sebastian    at    9  needs  15/19
> Christopher Robin    at    9  needs  4/18
> 
> I have enough clams to level Ariel up if I could ever get her last 2 ears. I'm guessing I'll get the rest of Sebastian's tokens before that happens. Unfortunately I've got a ways to go on clams needed for him to level up.



I'm back having them all hunting for clams today.  Ariel and Triton were finally ready to level up today so now I need a ton more.    It'll be Flounder's turn on the pedestal tonight, and then I'll just have 3 characters left to collect items for.



hopemax said:


> It may be worth buying Mayor banners and ear hats.  If you ever get him out of a chest or some other event, then you would have tokens ready to upgrade him.  But not the megaphones, because after the Dark Tower ends the first token will change to the regular NBC token.



Totally agree.  If you have all the characters and buildings you can purchase, I'd collect those 2 items rather than wasting them.


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> Speaking of cursed buildings....has anyone seen the new Toy Story Mania cursed?  Look at his creepy giant purple eyes.  And I thought it was creepy on it's own.  It's positively disturbing cursed!!!!
> 
> And to answer the searching for cursed buildings question...no, I don't look for them.  I tap them if I come across them as I play.



Alas, I don't have enough elixir for Toy Story Mania. I'll have to wait until the next Tower Challenge to experience the creepiness.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> It may be worth buying Mayor banners and ear hats.  If you ever get him out of a chest or some other event, then you would have tokens ready to upgrade him.  But not the megaphones, because after the Dark Tower ends the first token will change to the regular NBC token.


Okay thanks. After I get the mad hatter building I’ll start buying the other tokens.


----------



## Kiki799

Hi Guys, I am relatively new to the game. I am level 19 currently. I have the quest of "Send Jessie to focus on the real Buzz". On Jessie's tasks the only one that pertains to Buzz is "Visit Buzz's space"...which I've done twice but it does not satisfy the quest. Can anyone help me with what I should do to satisfy this quest? Thanks!


----------



## cpc7857

Kiki799 said:


> Hi Guys, I am relatively new to the game. I am level 19 currently. I have the quest of "Send Jessie to focus on the real Buzz". On Jessie's tasks the only one that pertains to Buzz is "Visit Buzz's space"...which I've done twice but it does not satisfy the quest. Can anyone help me with what I should do to satisfy this quest? Thanks!



When you click it on the quest and hit Go, the required quest should be the top one on the list (highlighted in blue, I believe).  I wouldn't go by quest names.


----------



## cpc7857

karmstr112 said:


> Alas, I don't have enough elixir for Toy Story Mania. I'll have to wait until the next Tower Challenge to experience the creepiness.


I didn't get the impression that TSM was an event-only attraction.  I thought it was just new.  Has anyone seen something that says otherwise?


----------



## dkolett

mikegood2 said:


> All the attractions will fit if you own all the land. I’ve tried to keep movie attractions together and have 40+ stands mixed in and had just over 1/2 a plot of land open. If you don’t care about that and let the game place most of the attractions for you, you can probably have 2+ plots open.
> 
> The problem is that it’s like a jigsaw puzzle and if you don’t place some of the pieces right, your gonna have trouble placing everything. Also, every time they add a piece (ie Toy Story Mania) you may need to rearrange other pieces to accommodate for it.
> 
> If it helps you at all, I have all my Beuty and the Beast and Frozen attractions on the 2 plots of land between Small World and the Portal. Lion King, Jungle Cruise, Aladdin and Lilo and Stitch buildings in all the land around Big Thunder Mountain. I’ve also placed the Onmidroid City on it’s own plot of land (behind Small World) so I can put it in storage when/if I need the extra land. At this point I have little confidence that the interns will release a new plot of land when the next event happens.


Thank you. I was able to find a spot for my new attraction. We need more land before the next event!!!


----------



## mmmears

Not mad or trying to be unwelcoming or anything...  I'm just curious.

But what's up with all the new people on this thread?  Was it advertised somewhere?  Or is it just a Google hit?


----------



## Aces86

cpc7857 said:


> I didn't get the impression that TSM was an event-only attraction.  I thought it was just new.  Has anyone seen something that says otherwise?



It’s not event only, just looks super creepy when it turns purple I guess lol


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> *Does anyone actually actively look for cursed building? *
> If I see one while collecting, I’ll uncurse it, but for 8 EC, I’m not gonna waste my time searching for them. Plus, I almost accidentally spent 16 gems to speed up a building, because of the stupid 4x multiple clicks required.



I actually do go searching for the 4 buildings that are cursed every 4 hours.  I kind of want, all my 32 EC every 4 hours, in addition to whatever else I collect along the way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> *Does anyone actually actively look for cursed building? *
> If I see one while collecting, I’ll uncurse it, but for 8 EC, I’m not gonna waste my time searching for them. Plus, I almost accidentally spent 16 gems to speed up a building, because of the stupid 4x multiple clicks required.



About the same - might look for them but don't make sure I get them all or anything

I think the cursed buildings is the dumbest part of them - really not a huge deal for them to be cursed, really easy to uncurse them, and when you do the reward is meaningless

Thought this since the first Tower event - if they are going to do this, make it harder to uncurse them (maybe have to send a character on a task to do so?) but then make it more worthwhile with a better reward (more EC or points or a hot chocolate or something)


----------



## Aigieda

Anybody else feel like they need way more tokens for characters now? I feel like I’m super behind and feeling like quitting and I even have 2k gems


----------



## Figarro

Aigieda said:


> Anybody else feel like they need way more tokens for characters now? I feel like I’m super behind and feeling like quitting and I even have 2k gems



Me too.
I had my characters from past events ready to level up. Then after the update, I found them needing more tokens, some even more than double from the previous requirement.
I had never complained to Gameloft before even with the Grumpy thing, how newer players are put in disadvantage for not playing from the beginning of the game, f2p players are put in severe disadvantage during events, etc. But this update really annoys me. So I sent an email to them, and here's their reply : "decisions regarding game-design changes are taken based on a number of factors, such as overall community feedback, the game economy and balance needs, etc."
Yeah, I highly doubt that players request Gameloft to increase the number of tokens excessively.

Anyway, just collect your tokens slowly, don't compare yourself with other players.
Take a break if you want to and then come back, or move on to a different game. At the end of the day, this is just a game


----------



## mikegood2

Aigieda said:


> Anybody else feel like they need way more tokens for characters now? I feel like I’m super behind and feeling like quitting and I even have 2k gems



Yeah, I really hate their current requirements for just the “easy” item for the last 2 events. Each BH6 (7) and tLM (7) character requires 435 shells/microbots alone! Which means to max level 1 character you have to have characters spend 435 hours worth of collecting time. That means to max level all 14 BH6/tLM characters require 6,090 hours worth of collecting time for shells/bots, which is 253.75 days. Obviously each event has 7 characters (?) who can collect for the, but of course they also have to collect other items. I’m all for a “challenge” and don’t mind it taking awhile to finish a character, but it’s becoming ridiculous.


----------



## squirrel

I blame the people that have finished collecting for the characters and saying that they have nothing to do now until the next event for them increasing the items needed for characters. 

I'm not sure when I started playing, I know I wasn't even in the first month the game came out.  Maybe a few months after.  I'm still levelling characters (just sent Peter Pan to finish). I play when I can and I don't have many of the villans which I noticed in this Tower Challenge is important.  All previous ones I never noticed that I was continually missing out on the quests and the slot for the Tower.

Hopefully, I will get the missing characters later on.


----------



## wnwardii

mikegood2 said:


> Each BH6 (7) and tLM (7) character requires 435 shells/microbots alone! Which means to max level 1 character you have to have characters spend 435 hours worth of collecting time. That means to max level all 14 BH6/tLM characters require 6,090 hours worth of collecting time for shells/bots, which is 253.75 days. Obviously each event has 7 characters (?) who can collect for the, but of course they also have to collect other items. I’m all for a “challenge” and don’t mind it taking awhile to finish a character, but it’s becoming ridiculous.



I finally finished upgrading all of my BH6 characters to Level 10 and have sent them home.  Yes, it was tedious getting all of those darn microbots.  However long it has been since the BH6 characters were released is how long it took me to get all of the microbots and other tokens.  Now granted, I also have Tinker Bell and she was helping with the microbots.  

With TLM characters, I am at the point that I need shells again to level up any characters.  I will just keep sending them out to collect shells.  It will take some time, but I know that at some point they will all be at Level 10.


----------



## mikegood2

squirrel said:


> I blame the people that have finished collecting for the characters and saying that they have nothing to do now until the next event for them increasing the items needed for characters.
> 
> I'm not sure when I started playing, I know I wasn't even in the first month the game came out.  Maybe a few months after.  I'm still levelling characters (just sent Peter Pan to finish). I play when I can and I don't have many of the villans which I noticed in this Tower Challenge is important.  All previous ones I never noticed that I was continually missing out on the quests and the slot for the Tower.
> 
> Hopefully, I will get the missing characters later on.



Feel free to blame me for trying to be one of those people, but never quite get there before an new event starts.  That said, if and when I ever get their, I won’t be complaining about having nothing to do, I would cherish it.  I'd love a month or two with “nothing to do” after that I’d be looking for something new to do though.



wnwardii said:


> I finally finished upgrading all of my BH6 characters to Level 10 and have sent them home.  Yes, it was tedious getting all of those darn microbots.  However long it has been since the BH6 characters were released is how long it took me to get all of the microbots and other tokens.  Now granted, I also have Tinker Bell and she was helping with the microbots.
> 
> With TLM characters, I am at the point that I need shells again to level up any characters.  I will just keep sending them out to collect shells.  It will take some time, but I know that at some point they will all be at Level 10.



Congrats on finishing up all your BH6 characters, I finished mine right before the tower event started. 

My tLM characters are currently at:
Sebastian: 9
Scuttle : ready for 9
Ariel : 8
Prince Eric: ready for 9
King Triton : ready for 8
Flounder : ready for 9
Ursula : ready for 8

I think I’ll level up King Triton before bed.


----------



## squirrel

I'm done with the microbot collecting too.  I still have one more to level to 10 then they are done.  Still have 3 Winnie the Pooh to level to 10 and 2 more Peter Pan still at 9, 2 or 3 Bambi to level to 10 then I think I'm left with the LM characters (7-8 level).


----------



## KimRonRufus

Does anyone know who the next character sets will be? I noticed they used Toy Story twice in a row. I just want to know who to work on now before it starts.


----------



## Skunky

KimRonRufus said:


> Does anyone know who the next character sets will be? I noticed they used Toy Story twice in a row. I just want to know who to work on now before it starts.


I am working on the fairies Merryweather just levelling to 10, 13 hours to go. Flora is level 9, and Fauna is level 8 ready to level up.  I am sure they have used them in the last 3 tower challenges.  And Zootopia characters. And Eve and Walle.


----------



## hopemax

KimRonRufus said:


> Does anyone know who the next character sets will be? I noticed they used Toy Story twice in a row. I just want to know who to work on now before it starts.



There is a spoiler on the the reddit group that Chapter 3 is: Toy Story, Tangled, WALL-E, Alice in Wonderland.

Also, Mayor Ear hats will cost 600.  Mad Hatter 1500 and the attraction 750.


----------



## tasmith1993

I finally gave in and fed merlin, I had enough decorations to earn me 14k elixir 

I'm back down to 1.8 million magic, which I seem to hover around.
I'll start to earn more and then level a character that is over 100k magic. Then by the time I get back up to 1.8mil it's time to level another character who uses loads of magic.
I'm never going to unlock that small land behind It's A Small World!


As for the event, I have all of the megaphones and mayor pins. I've been taking my sweet time collecting from the tower so I'm only at 3k EC towards the next phase. Also still trying to get 25k points to get the Lamp stand reward. I need 8k more points so it shouldn't be too long from now. 

Have a few characters collecting for level 10, that will be nice to knock my total down from the 16 I have left to get to 10. (well, 17, once the tower event is over and i have the mayor)

The endless search for shells and microbots continues..........


----------



## Skunky

hopemax said:


> There is a spoiler on the the reddit group that Chapter 3 is: Toy Story, Tangled, WALL-E, Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Also, Mayor Ear hats will cost 600.  Mad Hatter 1500 and the attraction 750.


AHHH So I am levelling the wrong characters.  Will need to get the Tangled characters levelled up.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Skunky said:


> AHHH So I am levelling the wrong characters.  Will need to get the Tangled characters levelled up.


Me too. I don't have Max, I have Flynn and Rapunzel ready to go to 8, and I've had Mother Gothel ready to welcome for a while, but she takes 24 HOURS and even then she'll only be level 1. Plus I'm trying to get my Alice gang up, too. Geez. I'll have no one at level 10 in time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> It’s not event only, just looks super creepy when it turns purple I guess lol


Super dooper creepy.  Wish I would have taken a pic to share.  Maleficient has only cursed it once in my game...the giant bulbous Woody eyes probably even freaked her out!! Lol


----------



## Figarro

KimRonRufus said:


> Me too. I don't have Max, I have Flynn and Rapunzel ready to go to 8, and I've had Mother Gothel ready to welcome for a while, but she takes 24 HOURS and even then she'll only be level 1. Plus I'm trying to get my Alice gang up, too. Geez. I'll have no one at level 10 in time.



If I remember correctly, Mother Gothel was not included in the previous TC. I hope she won't join either this time.
But Pete joined the fight (so did Oogie and Jafar), so who knows 

None of the villains was included previously, and I thought that makes sense because why would they help the heroes to defeat Maleficent? So this TC is a bit strange to me.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> There is a spoiler on the the reddit group that Chapter 3 is: Toy Story, Tangled, WALL-E, Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Also, Mayor Ear hats will cost 600.  Mad Hatter 1500 and the attraction 750.



Sounds right to me.  Alice, because we can see that people can earn the Mad Hatter in this round.  Wall-E because it's the toughest one and they always include in in the Tower challenges... 

So 18K for the ear hats.  I think this is more than before but I can't remember exactly.  I'm up to 13 right now so I'm not worried.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Figarro said:


> If I remember correctly, Mother Gothel was not included in the previous TC. I hope she won't join either this time.
> But Pete joined the fight (so did Oogie and Jafar), so who knows
> 
> None of the villains was included previously, and I thought that makes sense because why would they help the heroes to defeat Maleficent? So this TC is a bit strange to me.[/QUOTE
> Yeah, I'm wary of  the "villian" theme this time. So of course I'll waste the next 24 hours of my precious levelling time, probably just to find out we don't need her after all.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> All the attractions will fit if you own all the land. I’ve tried to keep movie attractions together and have 40+ stands mixed in and had just over 1/2 a plot of land open. If you don’t care about that and let the game place most of the attractions for you, you can probably have 2+ plots open.
> 
> The problem is that it’s like a jigsaw puzzle and if you don’t place some of the pieces right, your gonna have trouble placing everything. Also, every time they add a piece (ie Toy Story Mania) you may need to rearrange other pieces to accommodate for it.
> 
> If it helps you at all, I have all my Beuty and the Beast and Frozen attractions on the 2 plots of land between Small World and the Portal. Lion King, Jungle Cruise, Aladdin and Lilo and Stitch buildings in all the land around Big Thunder Mountain. I’ve also placed the Onmidroid City on it’s own plot of land (behind Small World) so I can put it in storage when/if I need the extra land. At this point I have little confidence that the interns will release a new plot of land when the next event happens.


I shifted some buildings around and fit Midway Mania into my park.  It came at the expense of a couple of concession stands, but hey, they're more expendable than the attractions.  And outside of The Little Mermaid, nothing is really grouped intentionally.  Just where ever everything would fit.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I shifted some buildings around and fit Midway Mania into my park.  It came at the expense of a couple of concession stands, but hey, they're more expendable than the attractions.  And outside of The Little Mermaid, nothing is really grouped intentionally.  Just where ever everything would fit.



So it's more like a 6 Flags park than the Magic Kingdom?


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> About the same - might look for them but don't make sure I get them all or anything
> 
> I think the cursed buildings is the dumbest part of them - really not a huge deal for them to be cursed, really easy to uncurse them, and when you do the reward is meaningless
> 
> Thought this since the first Tower event - if they are going to do this, make it harder to uncurse them (maybe have to send a character on a task to do so?) but then make it more worthwhile with a better reward (more EC or points or a hot chocolate or something)


I like the idea about sending a character to un-curse a building.  And if you had the requested character, you would get a better payout of ec.  I think that would be a huge improvement to the cursed building idea.  Hope the interns read your idea.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I really hate their current requirements for just the “easy” item for the last 2 events. Each BH6 (7) and tLM (7) character requires 435 shells/microbots alone! Which means to max level 1 character you have to have characters spend 435 hours worth of collecting time. That means to max level all 14 BH6/tLM characters require 6,090 hours worth of collecting time for shells/bots, which is 253.75 days. Obviously each event has 7 characters (?) who can collect for the, but of course they also have to collect other items. I’m all for a “challenge” and don’t mind it taking awhile to finish a character, but it’s becoming ridiculous.


Omg...after reading your post, I truly feel like I have no life.  I had no idea it would take that long to finish up.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> There is a spoiler on the the reddit group that Chapter 3 is: Toy Story, Tangled, WALL-E, Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> Also, Mayor Ear hats will cost 600.  Mad Hatter 1500 and the attraction 750.


I don't really care for them using WALL-E.  Not enough characters and it uses up all my cocoa fast.  Thx for the 600 tip.  So, I need to save up 18k for the Mayor and then another 1k to welcome him.  I'm at 10k now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Woody is cursed again.  Look at his eyes!!!!


----------



## squirrel

Windwaker4444 said:


> I don't really care for them using WALL-E.  Not enough characters and it uses up all my cocoa fast.  Thx for the 600 tip.  So, I need to save up 18k for the Mayor and then another 1k to welcome him.  I'm at 10k now.


Yikes, I may not get the Mayor then.  I'm at 2K.  I don't have any of the villans that are playing in the challenges so I don't get that extra slot for the challenges.  No WALL-E so I'm not going to get much event currency.


----------



## KimRonRufus

squirrel said:


> Yikes, I may not get the Mayor then.  I'm at 2K.  I don't have any of the villans that are playing in the challenges so I don't get that extra slot for the challenges.  No WALL-E so I'm not going to get much event currency.


Oh my GAWRSH, you're so right! I totally forgot I dont have the Queen of Hearts! !!! That means the Alice characters I've been levelling up will be COMPLETELY USELESS!!!!! I won't get the Mayor without them! This is stupid! The new rules stink!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I shifted some buildings around and fit Midway Mania into my park.  It came at the expense of a couple of concession stands, but hey, they're more expendable than the attractions.  And outside of The Little Mermaid, nothing is really grouped intentionally.  Just where ever everything would fit.



No question, concession stands are expendable. I placed and grouped all my attractions first and other than a few placed stands, I let the game place the rest for me. How many stands do you have placed? I’m haven’t counted and not going to, but I’ve got somewhere between 40 and 50 stands placed.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg...after reading your post, I truly feel like I have no life.  I had no idea it would take that long to finish up.



 I didn’t realize it was that much until I did the math for my post. It was considerably worse than I figured it would be.

As bad as it is, if they added 2 characters that only collected shells/bots, it would have made it much better.


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I really hate their current requirements for just the “easy” item for the last 2 events. Each BH6 (7) and tLM (7) character requires 435 shells/microbots alone! Which means to max level 1 character you have to have characters spend 435 hours worth of collecting time. That means to max level all 14 BH6/tLM characters require 6,090 hours worth of collecting time for shells/bots, which is 253.75 days. Obviously each event has 7 characters (?) who can collect for the, but of course they also have to collect other items. I’m all for a “challenge” and don’t mind it taking awhile to finish a character, but it’s becoming ridiculous.



Someone here (sorry can’t remember who) suggested sending everyone out for micro bots and shells during the day and letting the other characters/buildings collect the rest of the tokens. Then sending everyone on the longest token collecting task overnight. I have been doing this and it helped a lot for BH6. I finally have Wasabi and Baymax at 9 collecting for 10 and everyone else is ready to level to 10. Even then I might have to wait a bit in between leveling to collect more microbots.  And I’m slowly but surely doing the same for LM. Feels a bit tedious but it feels more organized doing it this way at least.


----------



## Windwaker4444

squirrel said:


> Yikes, I may not get the Mayor then.  I'm at 2K.  I don't have any of the villans that are playing in the challenges so I don't get that extra slot for the challenges.  No WALL-E so I'm not going to get much event currency.


Don't give up yet.  The game may turn around in your favor.  It's happened to quite a few people in the past.


----------



## cpc7857

Windwaker4444 said:


> Omg...after reading your post, I truly feel like I have no life.  I had no idea it would take that long to finish up.


Well, that math doesn't take into account that the collecting can be done in tandem.  It obviously doesn't take 253 days to collect all the tokens for Big Hero 6.  Mine are all ready to max whenever I find time in the castle...


----------



## Windwaker4444

cpc7857 said:


> Well, that math doesn't take into account that the collecting can be done in tandem.  It obviously doesn't take 253 days to collect all the tokens for Big Hero 6.  Mine are all ready to max whenever I find time in the castle...


Thankfully!!  Can you imagine it taking over half a year to complete a group!?!  Let's not give the game designers any ideas...shhhhh....


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> Sounds right to me.  Alice, because we can see that people can earn the Mad Hatter in this round.  Wall-E because it's the toughest one and they always include in in the Tower challenges...
> 
> So 18K for the ear hats.  I think this is more than before but I can't remember exactly.  I'm up to 13 right now so I'm not worried.


I only have 5400. We have a No'easter starting so hunkering down at home will come in handy for EC collecting.


----------



## mikegood2

cpc7857 said:


> Well, that math doesn't take into account that the collecting can be done in tandem.  It obviously doesn't take 253 days to collect all the tokens for Big Hero 6.  Mine are all ready to max whenever I find time in the castle...





Windwaker4444 said:


> Thankfully!!  Can you imagine it taking over half a year to complete a group!?!  Let's not give the game designers any ideas...shhhhh....



Your correct, because it can be done in tandem, it doesn't take 253, but I just broke down the numbers. Also, I acknowledged that you have 7 (or 8?) characters you can do use, but they also need to collect other items. so while it could technically be done in 36.25 days (based on 7), but no one is gonna do that either. Then of course you’d have to add in how the event added ways to get them, characters releases spread out throughout the event, an attraction that also gives them, characters who can’t collect while leveling, etc.  Anyway you look at it, way to many are required and it takes way to long.

Great, now I have a headache because I did more math. Years (and years) after graduating collage I still have my only collage nightmare about math. Once or twice a year, I dream about being 1 math class credit short from graduating, because a statistics class is the only class I ever dropped out of in college.


----------



## Aces86

mikegood2 said:


> Your correct, because it can be done in tandem, it doesn't take 253, but I just broke down the numbers. Also, I acknowledged that you have 7 (or 8?) characters you can do use, but they also need to collect other items. so while it could technically be done in 36.25 days (based on 7), but no one is gonna do that either. Then of course you’d have to add in how the event added ways to get them, characters releases spread out throughout the event, an attraction that also gives them, characters who can’t collect while leveling, etc.  Anyway you look at it, way to many are required and it takes way to long.
> 
> Great, now I have a headache because I did more math. Years (and years) after graduating collage I still have my only collage nightmare about math. Once or twice a year, I dream about being 1 math class credit short from graduating, because a statistics class is the only class I ever dropped out of in college.


 

Lol I feel the same about math! Got a D in calculus in college, probably the only D I was happy about bc I at least passed and didn’t have to retake it lmao


----------



## mikegood2

Aces86 said:


> Lol I feel the same about math! Got a D in calculus in college, probably the only D I was happy about bc I at least passed and didn’t have to retake it lmao



It wasn't that I was bad at math, although I wasn't great at it either, but had awful luck in the classes I got put in. In High School, I didn’t have to take math as a Junior for some reason, and when I went to take a class as a senior the school switch out their entire math curriculum so I got stuck in a Freshman AP Geometry class. I just wanted to to pass and the other students wanted to learn. It was funny how I, and a neighbor of mine always got sick and had to miss class on test days.

In collage I took a math class and was doing great until the final, where the teacher rushed thru a subject. A few of us talked to the professor about that afterwords and he said that he rushed thru it because it was covered in the previous math class that we were required to take before this class. Problem is none of us took that class because it wasn’t required. He thanked us for letting him know, said he’d keep it in mind for the next semester and didn’t do anything about our grades.  Then there was the statistic class I dropped, because the teacher team told us a test we were taking wouldn’t count and on the day of the test he said it would be. We were able to drop one test grade, which I already did, so I dropped that class that day. That’s the class that I have the nightmares about 20 years later.

Anyways, sorry about hijacking the tread on a completely different subject, but this was kinda cathartic for me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> It wasn't that I was bad at math, although I wasn't great at it either, but had awful luck in the classes I got put in. In High School, I didn’t have to take math as a Junior for some reason, and when I went to take a class as a senior the school switch out their entire math curriculum so I got stuck in a Freshman AP Geometry class. I just wanted to to pass and the other students wanted to learn. It was funny how I, and a neighbor of mine always got sick and had to miss class on test days.
> 
> In collage I took a math class and was doing great until the final, where the teacher rushed thru a subject. A few of us talked to the professor about that afterwords and he said that he rushed thru it because it was covered in the previous math class that we were required to take before this class. Problem is none of us took that class because it wasn’t required. He thanked us for letting him know, said he’d keep it in mind for the next semester and didn’t do anything about our grades.  Then there was the statistic class I dropped, because the teacher team told us a test we were taking wouldn’t count and on the day of the test he said it would be. We were able to drop one test grade, which I already did, so I dropped that class that day. That’s the class that I have the nightmares about 20 years later.
> 
> Anyways, sorry about hijacking the tread on a completely different subject, but this was kinda cathartic for me.


I think we still have those school nightmares.  Funny how after all these years, that paniciky feeling can still haunt us in our dreams!!! I went back to school after 20 yrs to become a teacher and now have 'I can't catch up dreams.'  Not sure, but I think school may traumatize us!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> It wasn't that I was bad at math, although I wasn't great at it either, but had awful luck in the classes I got put in. In High School, I didn’t have to take math as a Junior for some reason, and when I went to take a class as a senior the school switch out their entire math curriculum so I got stuck in a Freshman AP Geometry class. I just wanted to to pass and the other students wanted to learn. It was funny how I, and a neighbor of mine always got sick and had to miss class on test days.
> 
> In collage I took a math class and was doing great until the final, where the teacher rushed thru a subject. A few of us talked to the professor about that afterwords and he said that he rushed thru it because it was covered in the previous math class that we were required to take before this class. Problem is none of us took that class because it wasn’t required. He thanked us for letting him know, said he’d keep it in mind for the next semester and didn’t do anything about our grades.  Then there was the statistic class I dropped, because the teacher team told us a test we were taking wouldn’t count and on the day of the test he said it would be. We were able to drop one test grade, which I already did, so I dropped that class that day. That’s the class that I have the nightmares about 20 years later.
> 
> Anyways, sorry about hijacking the tread on a completely different subject, but this was kinda cathartic for me.


I think we all still have those school nightmares.  Funny how after all these years, that paniciky feeling can still haunt us in our dreams!!! I went back to school after 20 yrs to become a teacher and now have 'I can't catch up dreams.'  Not sure, but I think school may traumatize us!!!


----------



## KPach525

Many pages behind, but just had to jump on quickly to say we bought MNSSHP tickets today, for tomorrow! First time, any tips? What must I see??


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> Many pages behind, but just had to jump on quickly to say we bought MNSSHP tickets today, for tomorrow! First time, any tips? What must I see??


What kind of things do you want to see and do?

We just did two parties for the first time and they were a lot of fun but just know that if you want to meet characters they can take a lot of time up from the party.

Don’t trick or treat until around 10 pm. It’s tempting to go right at 7 but I promise it’s worth it to wait. You won’t have to carry the bags around and the lines are almost non existent later in the night.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Many pages behind, but just had to jump on quickly to say we bought MNSSHP tickets today, for tomorrow! First time, any tips? What must I see??


Lucky!!! Jealous here.  Let us know how it was!!


----------



## KPach525

Haley R said:


> What kind of things do you want to see and do?
> 
> We just did two parties for the first time and they were a lot of fun but just know that if you want to meet characters they can take a lot of time up from the party.
> 
> Don’t trick or treat until around 10 pm. It’s tempting to go right at 7 but I promise it’s worth it to wait. You won’t have to carry the bags around and the lines are almost non existent later in the night.


Thanks! Just two never-growing-up adults going for some fun.


----------



## hopemax

So who else, when they saw Ursula's 16 hr Tower Challenge quest, thought, "But that means she can't collect clams!"

Ugh.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> So who else, when they saw Ursula's 16 hr Tower Challenge quest, thought, "But that means she can't collect clams!"
> 
> Ugh.



That was my second thought! My first was that really? I’m planning on sending her on an 8 hour level after my next batch of clams get collected. Still planning on doing that.

I did have enough EC to buy 26/30 Mayor hats. Hopefully I can welcome him late tonight or tomorrow.

Also, has anyone found their cookie drop rate has gotten worse? Mine has the last day or two.


----------



## cpc7857

mikegood2 said:


> That was my second thought! My first was that really? I’m planning on sending her on an 8 hour level after my next batch of clams get collected. Still planning on doing that.
> 
> I did have enough EC to buy 26/30 Mayor hats. Hopefully I can welcome him late tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Also, has anyone found their cookie drop rate has gotten worse? Mine has the last day or two.



I was mostly annoyed that a 16 hour quest dropped at 11am, which means it will be done at 5am and she'll be useless till I'm awake. 

And yes, my cookie drops have been terrible!  I think I've gotten 1 out of 4 the last few rounds.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Well, my goose might be cooked.  I don't have the Queen of Hearts, due to a glitch during the Alice event that delayed my progress. So the characters I've been levelling all week are now useless. I've been trying to win her in a chest, but no dice, and I don't want to waste any more gems. I did get Sally, Broomstick Hill, and Goofy's Halloween costume, though, so not a total loss. But I also wasted time welcoming Gothel all day and we don't even need her! I may not be getting that Mayor after all...


----------



## tasmith1993

Hoping I have time for the mayor. I have been slacking off after finishing the badges, I only barely got the 25000 points for the jafar lamp stand 

I’m not going to worry too much yet though, each of the point rewards that are EC are 1000 or more which will be really helpful.


----------



## CallieMar

I was able to buy 13 hats this morning. I stopped using hot cocoa yesterday so I could stock up since I don’t have Wall-E or Maximus so I have 24. I’m guessing it will take me at least a couple more days before I can welcome the Mayor, depends on how fast I can earn those progress rewards.


----------



## Arundal

CallieMar said:


> I was able to buy 13 hats this morning. I stopped using hot cocoa yesterday so I could stock up since I don’t have Wall-E or Maximus so I have 24. I’m guessing it will take me at least a couple more days before I can welcome the Mayor, depends on how fast I can earn those progress rewards.



Despite continually collecting, I do not believe I will get The Mayor and not sure I will even try these last five days. The EC cost is just to high. I have been playing for about a year but only have Ursula of all the villains used and without that fourth column it is next to impossible to collect what it needed. I did not have to use EC for all of the characters, except  Alladin. I will not spend money nor stay up all night for this. The programmers need to rethink how this was setup. If you did not play in year one, spend money then you cannot complete this Tower Challenge.  I do appreciate the new character and chances to get ones I don’t have but done with this Challenege.

Good luck


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> That was my second thought! My first was that really? I’m planning on sending her on an 8 hour level after my next batch of clams get collected. Still planning on doing that.
> 
> I did have enough EC to buy 26/30 Mayor hats. Hopefully I can welcome him late tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Also, has anyone found their cookie drop rate has gotten worse? Mine has the last day or two.


I think my drop rate has been bad the entire event.  I earn no more than 2 every cycle from Mickey and friends.   Tink pays off every other cycle if I'm lucky.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> The programmers need to rethink how this was setup. If you did not play in year one, *spend money* then you cannot complete this Tower Challenge.  I do appreciate the new character and chances to get ones I don’t have but done with this Challenge.


I think you've already answered your own concern when it comes to have the programmers have this set up.


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> I think we all still have those school nightmares.  Funny how after all these years, that paniciky feeling can still haunt us in our dreams!!! I went back to school after 20 yrs to become a teacher and now have 'I can't catch up dreams.'  Not sure, but I think school may traumatize us!!!



Yes I still have nightmares about being in high school or college and failing a class bc I keep forgetting about it so I never go. Wth lol


----------



## CallieMar

Arundal said:


> Despite continually collecting, I do not believe I will get The Mayor and not sure I will even try these last five days. The EC cost is just to high. I have been playing for about a year but only have Ursula of all the villains used and without that fourth column it is next to impossible to collect what it needed. I did not have to use EC for all of the characters, except  Alladin. I will not spend money nor stay up all night for this. The programmers need to rethink how this was setup. If you did not play in year one, spend money then you cannot complete this Tower Challenge.  I do appreciate the new character and chances to get ones I don’t have but done with this Challenege.
> 
> Good luck



In hindsight it’s a good thing that I have always focused on finishing events. Other than NBC which was before I started playing, I have all the other event characters needed for this challenge.  I will never spend gems on legendary chests. I got Jack and Sally out of the free ones (either as a prize or daily reward over the last year) and that’s good enough for me.

I just wish they would rotate the characters that you can purchase for EC during the tower challenge.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Also, has anyone found their cookie drop rate has gotten worse? Mine has the last day or two.



Not really.  The drop rate in my Windows game is always better than my IOS game.  Not sure why.  I have 38 Hot Chocolates in Windows and only 20 in IOS.  I have Wall-E in my IOS game, so that will give a little cushion from the fear of running out of hot chocolate.


----------



## mmmears

My drop rate is definitely worse than it was earlier in the event.  Those hot chocolates that I had plenty of in round one and certainly scarce these days.  Nonetheless I have the Mayor walking around my kingdom right now so I can't complain much.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> My drop rate is definitely worse than it was earlier in the event.  Those hot chocolates that I had plenty of in round one and certainly scarce these days.  Nonetheless I have the Mayor walking around my kingdom right now so I can't complain much.


Odd how the drop rate may have worsened now that the number of available characters in the set has also waned.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Odd how the drop rate may have worsened now that the number of available characters in the set has also waned.



Obviously that’s just a coincidence! I mean, they would never do anything to alter the odds of items, would they? 

On a serious note though, I’m suprised they don’t sell the for gems or have a special cash offer. They’ve obviously dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Haley R

I have a bunch of gems saved up. Anything I can buy to help me with the tower challenge?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Odd how the drop rate may have worsened now that the number of available characters in the set has also waned.



Yep.  Isn't it?  

If I stockpile hot cocoa does it work for the next tower challenge?


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> If I stockpile hot cocoa does it work for the next tower challenge?



That is a really great idea.  I don’t think it currently works like this, but I love that idea


----------



## LeiaSOS13

This TC has been quite good for me so far - I had missed the NBC event, and had Jack and Zero from an earlier TC, but hadn't managed to get Jack's House or any of the other NBC characters/attractions aside from a concession stand.  So far I bought Jack's House, and then through the 30gem chests (both freebie ones, and 3 that I bought) I got the Finkelstein Tower, Nightmare Candy Shop, Sally, Oogie Boogie, and some Zero tokens.  So now I have all the NBC characters except the mayor - who I will hopefully get as I have all his megaphones and ribbons, and half of his ear hats.   Yay!


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> That is a really great idea.  I don’t think it currently works like this, but I love that idea



Oh, ok.  For some reason I thought people were posting early on that they had a stash of them leftover from the last challenge, but I wasn't sure if I was remembering correctly.  Right now I'm working on just getting more of his items so I can level him up using EC.


----------



## hopemax

The last Tower Challenge, I feel like I started with extra HC, but I think that was probably a bug that they fixed.


----------



## mikegood2

Finally got to welcomed the Mayor after having to wait a few hours for my Ursula to finish leveling.  The *good* news for leveling the Mayor to level 2 is you only need 5 of each item. The *bad* news is he costs $10K EC. Some of us should be able to level him to 2, but have a feeling that 3 isn’t gonna happen. I remember that they pulled this same **** last TC. So it’s likely were gonna be stuck with a lot of wasted EC. I hope they would atleast let us by additional items with all that extra EC,  but I know that’s wishfully thinking.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Finally got to welcomed the Mayor after having to wait a few hours for my Ursula to finish leveling.  The *good* news for leveling the Mayor to level 2 is you only need 5 of each item. The *bad* news is he costs $10K EC. Some of us should be able to level him to 2, but have a feeling that 3 isn’t gonna happen. I remember that they pulled this same **** last TC. So it’s likely were gonna be stuck with a lot of wasted EC. I hope they would atleast let us by additional items with all that extra EC,  it I know that’s wishfully thinking.




I agree.  There is pretty much no chance of getting him to L3.  Even level 2 will be a challenge.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Yep.  Isn't it?
> 
> If I stockpile hot cocoa does it work for the next tower challenge?


I had cocoa left after the last tower event.  When this one began, I was back to zero.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I have everything I need to welcome the Mayor, but I currently have pirate Jack leveling up to 10.  Still have 16 hrs to finish him.  Wish I would have planned that out better.  Thx for the info on what we need to level the Mayor up.  10k might be tough, but I'm going to go for it.  Good luck all!!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Nonetheless I have the Mayor walking around my kingdom right now so I can't complain much.


Just welcomed the Mayor too.  Surprised that he was only an hour to welcome.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Obviously that’s just a coincidence! I mean, they would never do anything to alter the odds of items, would they?


I hope I'm not detecting a hint of conspiracy theory in your post.  I do not appreciate your inclination, sir.


----------



## karmstr112

CallieMar said:


> I was able to buy 13 hats this morning. I stopped using hot cocoa yesterday so I could stock up since I don’t have Wall-E or Maximus so I have 24. I’m guessing it will take me at least a couple more days before I can welcome the Mayor, depends on how fast I can earn those progress rewards.



Will unused hot cocoa be available for the next event?


----------



## SunDial

I am welcoming the mayor right now.   I have to say the cocoa drops have been good.   I wish we could carry them over to the next tower challenge event as I have 59 now.   I only used enough to finish in the second tier prize level for the earlier rounds.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I had cocoa left after the last tower event.  When this one began, I was back to zero.



Ok then.  Good to know there's no reason to stockpile it.  I quit playing after I got Christopher Robin during the last event.  We were traveling and I wanted to focus on that and not play the game, so I have no idea if I had cocoa left over or not.  Thanks for the info!



SunDial said:


> I am welcoming the mayor right now.   I have to say the cocoa drops have been good.   I wish we could carry them over to the next tower challenge event as I have 59 now.   I only used enough to finish in the second tier prize level for the earlier rounds.



Whaaaaatttt?  How in the world do you have so much?  My characters are drinking it almost as fast (and sometimes faster) than I get it.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Ok then.  Good to know there's no reason to stockpile it.  I quit playing after I got Christopher Robin during the last event.  We were traveling and I wanted to focus on that and not play the game, so I have no idea if I had cocoa left over or not.  Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaatttt?  How in the world do you have so much?  My characters are drinking it almost as fast (and sometimes faster) than I get it.


I only have two characters that can give cocoa so I’m having a little trouble. I also have basically no one for this section of the tower challenge so probably not getting the mayor.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I only have two characters that can give cocoa so I’m having a little trouble. I also have basically no one for this section of the tower challenge so probably not getting the mayor.



I'm sorry to hear this.  I hope you were able to get the other 3 characters and their buildings at least.  I think I have all the ones who can collect the cocoa looking for it all day, and I'm still coming up short.  3rd part is always harder for me since I don't have Wall-E.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Took almost all of yesterday off for Mickey’s not so scary but still had built up enough for all but 2 of the final token. Probably welcome him tonight.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'm sorry to hear this.  I hope you were able to get the other 3 characters and their buildings at least.  I think I have all the ones who can collect the cocoa looking for it all day, and I'm still coming up short.  3rd part is always harder for me since I don't have Wall-E.


I only have eve and I just got the tangled characters so they are only level 2. I was able to get all of the buildings and characters though. I have like 12 mayor hats and 13 megaphones but only 1 ribbon


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I only have eve and I just got the tangled characters so they are only level 2. I was able to get all of the buildings and characters though. I have like 12 mayor hats and 13 megaphones but only 1 ribbon



As I have none of the characters for the fourth column I do not expect to get mayor, as I said earlier. I have all megaphones and Robbins but so far only 2 hats. Just don’t see getting enough EC to finish even with four days left.  I have the characters for the other columns leveled well but only Eve on the third row. We will see.


----------



## Nessats

In regards to the cocoa, when you click on the Tower Challenge bar, and then click on the question mark at the bottom left of the screen, it says"At the end of the challenge, all of your Maleficent Coins will be converted and your Refreshers will be cleared, so make sure to use them!"


----------



## CallieMar

Nessats said:


> In regards to the cocoa, when you click on the Tower Challenge bar, and then click on the question mark at the bottom left of the screen, it says"At the end of the challenge, all of your Maleficent Coins will be converted and your Refreshers will be cleared, so make sure to use them!"



I wish they’d hold over the cocoas from previous events. If they can do it with tokens for characters we haven’t welcomed and those net/lure things for the crabs they can do it for the cocoas. I know they won’t because it means less panicked ppl throwing $$$$ at them to finish the event. They’d also prob try to put a limit on how many cocoas you can hold which I wouldn’t want either.


----------



## squirrel

I have a crazy amount of Cocoa 35 or more.  I think it's because I haven't had that 4th slot open until this round.  I also forgot to switch Mickey the first day or so into his Halloween costume so he wasn't collecting.  I would have had more if I had been paying attention.  Not that I need any extra Cocoa.  Too bad they don't transfer over for the next Tower challenge as I would be doing great.


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> I have a crazy amount of Cocoa 35 or more.  I think it's because I haven't had that 4th slot open until this round.  I also forgot to switch Mickey the first day or so into his Halloween costume so he wasn't collecting.  I would have had more if I had been paying attention.  Not that I need any extra Cocoa.  Too bad they don't transfer over for the next Tower challenge as I would be doing great.



Actually the 4th slot has so many characters that I can pick from that I haven't needed to use any cocoa there at all.  Of course, I need to use 1 on Eve every 2 hours.


----------



## Haley R

Nessats said:


> In regards to the cocoa, when you click on the Tower Challenge bar, and then click on the question mark at the bottom left of the screen, it says"At the end of the challenge, all of your Maleficent Coins will be converted and your Refreshers will be cleared, so make sure to use them!"


What about the tokens we collect? So if I get 15 mayor items but can’t get the mayor am I just SOL?


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Whaaaaatttt?  How in the world do you have so much?  My characters are drinking it almost as fast (and sometimes faster) than I get it.



During the first round the Fab 5 all were giving up Cocoa's every 1/3 collection.  Some would be every other collection.  That along with strategy of playing to finish in the second tier prize range for the 2 Coco's and maximum Maleficent coins.  I already have the Maleficent hat stand and I really didn't care about what was in the chest.   I think I finished with 45 Coco's in the first round.

The second round was pretty much the same although I did go through a few more Cocoa's to finish in that same second-tier price level.  I think I finished that one with 55.  I will definitely be sending all five characters all the way to the end to finish in the top 10 for the 3rd round.


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> During the first round the Fab 5 all were giving up Cocoa's every 1/3 collection.  Some would be every other collection.  That along with strategy of playing to finish in the second tier prize range for the 2 Coco's and maximum Maleficent coins.  I already have the Maleficent hat stand and I really didn't care about what was in the chest.   I think I finished with 45 Coco's in the first round.
> 
> The second round was pretty much the same although I did go through a few more Cocoa's to finish in that same second-tier price level.  I think I finished that one with 55.  I will definitely be sending all five characters all the way to the end to finish in the top 10 for the 3rd round.



I was getting good drops in the first round, too.  I ended up in the top tier in both contests so far, not from trying to do that, but just from playing my characters so that I'd get all the items I needed.

I have all the items needed to get the Mayor to Level 2 at this point, but nothing close to the 10K EC needed.


----------



## squirrel

No cocoa from the fab 5 this morning only one from Tink.  So rates have definitely dropped.


----------



## CallieMar

I could have welcomed the Mayor yesterday but Christopher Robin was in the middle of a 16 hour level up. So he’s being welcomed now.  I still have 20 cocoas left so I’m going to try to stay in the top 10 of my leaderboard since I don’t have a Malificent hat stand yet.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Finally got to welcomed the Mayor after having to wait a few hours for my Ursula to finish leveling.  The *good* news for leveling the Mayor to level 2 is you only need 5 of each item. The *bad* news is he costs $10K EC. Some of us should be able to level him to 2, but have a feeling that 3 isn’t gonna happen. I remember that they pulled this same **** last TC. So it’s likely were gonna be stuck with a lot of wasted EC. I hope they would atleast let us by additional items with all that extra EC,  but I know that’s wishfully thinking.


Which brings up a great point, especially for newer players.  As you are collecting for the Mayor to attempt to get him to 2, if you fall short of the 10,000 and it isn't going to happen, don't bother buying the megaphone.  Those tokens go away after the event and I believe we'll need to gather five of the actual first tokens again.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Which brings up a great point, especially for newer players.  As you are collecting for the Mayor to attempt to get him to 2, if you fall short of the 10,000 and it isn't going to happen, don't bother buying the megaphone.  Those tokens go away after the event and I believe we'll need to gather five of the actual first tokens again.



As I feel pretty sure I won’t get the Mayor, early on thought I would and bought the megaphones lol it is too late. I will probably end up with half the hats and I have all of the mayor ribbons. Of all the Tower Challenges, I found this one impossible to overcome without column four. I have played for the last year and have managed to get most everything, except this one, as I don’t of course have most of first year event characters.  I just had to work hard. But I got Alladin and several properties and finally collected my last teddy bear and am welcoming Michael Darling. Now just lots of leveling on Jungle, Peter Pan and  newer POTC characters to do. All others are maxed out or at 8 or 9.


----------



## jeremy1002

Does this EC convert to gems afterward, or is it best to burn it all off?


----------



## mmmears

jeremy1002 said:


> Does this EC convert to gems afterward, or is it best to burn it all off?



You can get up to one gem for all your EC.  I spend as much of mine as I can.


----------



## JimmyBean42

So are the chests really random?  Trying to get a character to help complete tasks here but seems impossible w/ chests.


----------



## mmmears

I was kind of excited to get the last ear hat I needed to level Triton to 9. But once I did that I realized that my characters can now search for more clams. Here we go again.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> I was getting good drops in the first round, too.  I ended up in the top tier in both contests so far, not from trying to do that, but just from playing my characters so that I'd get all the items I needed.
> 
> I have all the items needed to get the Mayor to Level 2 at this point, but nothing close to the 10K EC needed.



Same here.  Hopefully all of the cocoa helps get to that point.  5 characters going every time.


----------



## SunDial

Double.


----------



## supernova

JimmyBean42 said:


> So are the chests really random?  Trying to get a character to help complete tasks here but seems impossible w/ chests.


Yes, the awards are random, regardless of how carefully you try to tap.


----------



## Gothmic

According to Facebook, Wreck it Ralph is next. I hope it's a couple weeks out at least.  In any event, happy Halloween to all.


----------



## Haley R

Gothmic said:


> According to Facebook, Wreck it Ralph is next. I hope it's a couple weeks out at least.  In any event, happy Halloween to all.


I would love wreck it Ralph!


----------



## mmmears

Gothmic said:


> According to Facebook, Wreck it Ralph is next. I hope it's a couple weeks out at least.  In any event, happy Halloween to all.



Seems timely, although I have to admit I just never "got" this movie.  Thanks for the heads up!  And yes, let's hope that it isn't starting too soon.


----------



## Hoodie

mmmears said:


> Seems timely, although I have to admit I just never "got" this movie.  Thanks for the heads up!  And yes, let's hope that it isn't starting too soon.


I've never been a fan either.  I will say the second one seems more interesting than the first.


----------



## SunDial

I have only seen a few minutes of the movie.   Nothing one way or the other for me. 

I also will not make it to 10,000 MC to take the Mayor to lever 2.   Have all the items and currently at 2,700.   I have 17.5 million magic so not worrying at all.


----------



## mmmears

I'm trying really hard (but not willing to set an alarm or lose sleep over this) to get that 10K to upgrade my Mayor one more time.  Not sure why exactly since I have 28M magic, but there it is.


----------



## mikegood2

SunDial said:


> I have only seen a few minutes of the movie.   Nothing one way or the other for me.
> 
> I also will not make it to 10,000 MC to take the Mayor to lever 2.   Have all the items and currently at 2,700.   I have 17.5 million magic so not worrying at all.





mmmears said:


> I'm trying really hard (but not willing to set an alarm or lose sleep over this) to get that 10K to upgrade my Mayor one more time.  Not sure why exactly since I have 28M magic, but there it is.



Same for me! I’m currently at 5800 EC, so don’t think I’ll make it. I’m almost at 9 million magic, so I don’t care about leveling to 2, but I hate the idea of having almost 10K “wasted” EC! LET US BUY MORE MAYOR ITEMS FOR IT!

Is it just me, or have the EC amounts been noticeably lower the last few days?


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Same for me! I’m currently at 5800 EC, so don’t think I’ll make it. I’m almost at 9 million magic, so I don’t care about leveling to 2, but I hate the idea of having almost 10K “wasted” EC! LET US BUY MORE MAYOR ITEMS FOR IT!
> 
> Is it just me, or have the EC amounts been noticeably lower the last few days?



Yes, I'd be even happier if I could just buy more items.  I hate to see what I do have go to waste.  I have 8K EC at the moment and YES, it does seem to be taking longer to get it over the last few days.  I wouldn't put it past them to make it tougher at the end so people will pay money to get the Mayor.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Yes, I'd be even happier if I could just buy more items.  I hate to see what I do have go to waste.  I have 8K EC at the moment and YES, it does seem to be taking longer to get it over the last few days.  I wouldn't put it past them to make it tougher at the end so people will pay money to get the Mayor.



I also would love to buy more items.   1 1/2 days to go.  You should be able to level the Mayor to 2 without losing sleep.    That would only be 8 collections along with the 6 attractions collection


----------



## AJGolden1013

Gothmic said:


> According to Facebook, Wreck it Ralph is next. I hope it's a couple weeks out at least.  In any event, happy Halloween to all.



I LOVE this movie and I'm so excited for the sequel!  I need to look into buying the first one.  It's just so cute!


----------



## Haley R

AJGolden1013 said:


> I LOVE this movie and I'm so excited for the sequel!  I need to look into buying the first one.  It's just so cute!


I own it! I love Wreck It Ralph so much!!


----------



## squirrel

I will finally get to welcome the Mayor in a few hours.  I can't believe I got enough event currency.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Same for me! I’m currently at 5800 EC, so don’t think I’ll make it. I’m almost at 9 million magic, so I don’t care about leveling to 2, but I hate the idea of having almost 10K “wasted” EC! LET US BUY MORE MAYOR ITEMS FOR IT!
> 
> Is it just me, or have the EC amounts been noticeably lower the last few days?



The EC amounts have been lower for me.  As in, I had been averaging over 1000 EC each time I sent my Tower characters out, but the last few times it has been closer to 300.  I have been having no issues hitting the event goals, but if this keeps up I won't be able to buy enough ribbons to get the Mayor.  I sent in a ticket to customer care and am crossing my fingers they actually do something.


----------



## 4CanadianMice

Peachkins said:


> The EC amounts have been lower for me.  As in, I had been averaging over 1000 EC each time I sent my Tower characters out, but the last few times it has been closer to 300.  I have been having no issues hitting the event goals, but if this keeps up I won't be able to buy enough ribbons to get the Mayor.  I sent in a ticket to customer care and am crossing my fingers they actually do something.


I'm the same way ... I only get 230 max and I have all the characters to send out.  I am 3 ears short and need to send out the characters 3 times just to get one.  Plus still need the 1000 EC so there is no way I have time to get the Mayor before the challenge ends.  Please let me know if they do anything for you.


----------



## Onceler

Peachkins said:


> The EC amounts have been lower for me.  As in, I had been averaging over 1000 EC each time I sent my Tower characters out, but the last few times it has been closer to 300.  I have been having no issues hitting the event goals, but if this keeps up I won't be able to buy enough ribbons to get the Mayor.  I sent in a ticket to customer care and am crossing my fingers they actually do something.



It sounds like you might be confusing EC with points. If you send five level 10 characters out, then the most EC you can get will be 250-280. The points that you can get will be 1500-1575.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Yes, I'd be even happier if I could just buy more items.  I hate to see what I do have go to waste.  I have 8K EC at the moment and YES, it does seem to be taking longer to get it over the last few days.  I wouldn't put it past them to make it tougher at the end so people will pay money to get the Mayor.


Uh oh...sounds like you might be getting jaded!  You are the "everything will work out person".


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I own it! I love Wreck It Ralph so much!!


 Kinda off topic, but I really liked the soundtrack for the first one.  I still have the Owl City song on my phone.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I can't believe I'm not going to get the Mayor to level 2.  I have over 46k in points but a sorry 5800 in coins.  I have been playing like crazy too. The interns really need to look at this. 

Wreck It Ralph  I'm okay with that theme...as long as he brings some land with him!!


----------



## Peachkins

Onceler said:


> It sounds like you might be confusing EC with points. If you send five level 10 characters out, then the most EC you can get will be 250-280. The points that you can get will be 1500-1575.



Holy moly, you're right.  I think I mentioned before I was short on ribbons, but I'm actually short on hats.  I don't think there's any way, unless I stay up all night, to get the currency I need to get the mayor.  I have never come close to missing the end character on a Tower Challenge.  To say I'm irritated is a serious understatement.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Kinda off topic, but I really liked the soundtrack for the first one.  I still have the Owl City song on my phone.


Me too! I have the other songs too that don’t even have words


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Holy moly, you're right.  I think I mentioned before I was short on ribbons, but I'm actually short on hats.  I don't think there's any way, unless I stay up all night, to get the currency I need to get the mayor.  I have never come close to missing the end character on a Tower Challenge.  To say I'm irritated is a serious understatement.



This was the same problem I noticed several days ago and did not explain very well. I still need like ten ears and won’t get there at this 200-300 a try.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I can't believe I'm not going to get the Mayor to level 2.  I have over 46k in points but a sorry 5800 in coins.  I have been playing like crazy too. The interns really need to look at this.
> 
> Wreck It Ralph  I'm okay with that theme...as long as he brings some land with him!!



Mine is still not at L2.  Usually with these events I can get them at least to 2 with a bunch of their items needed for 3.  It's definitely harder this time.


----------



## figment_jii

So, like others, I won't have enough EC to buy the items needed to get the Mayor to level 2.  Is it worth spending the EC on items (if so, which one?) or hold on to them for the gem conversion?  I thought that last time (or at least the last time there was a villains challenge), one of the token changed after the event ended so any tokens in hand didn't help (was it the lowest level token?).


----------



## mikegood2

Onceler said:


> It sounds like you might be confusing EC with points. If you send five level 10 characters out, then the most EC you can get will be 250-280. The points that you can get will be 1500-1575.






Arundal said:


> This was the same problem I noticed several days ago and did not explain very well. I still need like ten ears and won’t get there at this 200-300 a try.



You’re definitely correct about confusing the points and coins. I just figured it out this tower event. I thought the first batch of points were for the first  3 characters and the second header for EC was points for the featured collection and featured character.

That said, EC really does seem to be coming considerably slower for chapter 3. Maybe they had more character missions and/or EC. Whatever it is something broke the last few days.



Windwaker4444 said:


> I can't believe I'm not going to get the Mayor to level 2.  I have over 46k in points but a sorry 5800 in coins.  I have been playing like crazy too. The interns really need to look at this.
> 
> Wreck It Ralph  I'm okay with that theme...as long as he brings some land with him!!



Agree something is messed up with chapter 3. we should have gotten the Mayor to level 2 fairly easily. And it looks like we’re not gonna make it.

Also, did anyone else just get the make sure to use all your Magnificent coins before the event ends pop up? That message really kinda ticks me off, because I’d love to be able to use all my EC but there’s a good chance the interns won’t let me. Just let us spend it on EXTRA Mayor items!!! At 8-10K EC I’ll have it won’t even be enough to level the Mayor up to 3. And if I somehow get to 10K EC it’s wasted because I’d rather spend magic to level anyways


----------



## Haley R

I can't even get the mayor lol


----------



## mmmears

figment_jii said:


> So, like others, I won't have enough EC to buy the items needed to get the Mayor to level 2.  Is it worth spending the EC on items (if so, which one?) or hold on to them for the gem conversion?  I thought that last time (or at least the last time there was a villains challenge), one of the token changed after the event ended so any tokens in hand didn't help (was it the lowest level token?).



Yeah it's the megaphone (cheapest one) that usually is the one that isn't needed once the event is over.  YMMV


----------



## Chrisvee

I have the Mayor but no L2 for me


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> You’re definitely correct about confusing the points and coins. I just figured it out this tower event. I thought the first batch of points were for the first  3 characters and the second header for EC was points for the featured collection and featured character.
> 
> That said, EC really does seem to be coming considerably slower for chapter 3. Maybe they had more character missions and/or EC. Whatever it is something broke the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree something is messed up with chapter 3. we should have gotten the Mayor to level 2 fairly easily. And it looks like we’re not gonna make it.
> 
> Also, did anyone else just get the make sure to use all your Magnificent coins before the event ends pop up? That message really kinda ticks me off, because I’d love to be able to use all my EC but there’s a good chance the interns won’t let me. Just let us spend it on EXTRA Mayor items!!! At 8-10K EC I’ll have it won’t even be enough to level the Mayor up to 3. And if I somehow get to 10K EC it’s wasted because I’d rather spend magic to level anyways


Totally agree   How are we supposed to use our ec when there is nothing we can actually buy?  Flawed planning on their part.  Guess they are not playing the Tower Event themselves.


----------



## mmmears

I got him to L2 just now, and I have no EC but hope to get a bit more so I can grab a few more of his items.  It wasn't easy to get this far.  And I don't like how there is nothing to do with the extra EC - that's been an issue for me in previous challenges.


----------



## Figarro

figment_jii said:


> So, like others, I won't have enough EC to buy the items needed to get the Mayor to level 2.  Is it worth spending the EC on items (if so, which one?) or hold on to them for the gem conversion?  I thought that last time (or at least the last time there was a villains challenge), one of the token changed after the event ended so any tokens in hand didn't help (was it the lowest level token?).



If you're OK to pay real money for low probability of getting mayor from chest, then get his tokens. I would start with the his hats first . 
But, if you don't want to spend real money on this game, save your EC. According to reddit, the conversion rate is 5000 EC for 1 gem.


----------



## cliscinsky

I did get the Mayor a few days ago, but completely gave up on trying to get 10000 event currency to get him to level 2.  Not going to kill myself, especially for a character that will be worthless in the game for a while.

My max event currency every 2 hours is 280.  So if I was dedicated enough to do this every 2 hours on the dot, I could collect 3360 every 24 hours.  Doing this constantly for 3 straight days would give me 10080.  I realized 3 days ago that it was going to be impossible for me to get to 10000 event currency because I'm not playing this game 24 hours a day for 3 straight days.  Yes, we get a few extra currency from 6 buildings every 4 hours, but still not enough to make up for not playing 24 hours a day.  Don't know why the interns decided to make the required currency for level 2 so ridiculous and almost unattainable.  It should have been set to 5000 so that it could at least be attained, and we wouldn't be wasting all our current event currency.


----------



## squirrel

So what pieces should I focus on getting first for the Mayor to use up event currency and help him to get close being able to level after the event?


----------



## cliscinsky

I initially focused on getting his hats, then went for the ribbons, and finally the megaphone.  If I remember right from past tower events, once the event ends, the megaphones will disappear and be replace with having to grind for Pumpkin Head tokens.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Congrats!!  Just out of curiosity,  what was the ec price to go to lv 3?


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> So what pieces should I focus on getting first for the Mayor to use up event currency and help him to get close being able to level after the event?



The 2 more expensive ones.  In the past the first token (in this case the megaphone) gets replaced with the original first token of the set.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!  Just out of curiosity,  what was the ec price to go to lv 3?



Haha I didn't even look.  Checking now...

LOL - he needs 10 of each token plus 15K


----------



## mara512

Finally have enough gems that I could buy Flower, Maximus, or Flash.  Is one more beneficial than another? I am struggling to spend the gems because it took so long to build them up and I don’t want to need them for something else soon and not have them.


----------



## Disney_Alli

mara512 said:


> Finally have enough gems that I could buy Flower, Maximus, or Flash.  Is one more beneficial than another? I am struggling to spend the gems because it took so long to build them up and I don’t want to need them for something else soon and not have them.



I'd bet the Wreck it Ralph event starts in 2 weeks - I'd save them for that


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Finally have enough gems that I could buy Flower, Maximus, or Flash.  Is one more beneficial than another? I am struggling to spend the gems because it took so long to build them up and I don’t want to need them for something else soon and not have them.



Agree with @Disney_Alli. I’d wait until the next W it R event and decide then. 

It’s been a *LONG* *time* since I leveled the 3 you mentioned and not sure who would be the of “best” those 3. I than I’ve probably gotten more use out of Maximus, but don’t hold me on that.


----------



## silly.old.bear

Ugh. I need 1500 EC to buy one more item and welcome the mayor, but don’t have enough time... is it worth spending gems to speed up to get him?


----------



## cpc7857

I'm cutting it really close to welcome the mayor.  I finished his tokens this morning and need to accumulate 1,000 EC to welcome him.  Does anyone know if I'm safe welcoming him less than an hour before the event ends, or will he disappear if I haven't finished that hour?


----------



## mara512

Disney_Alli said:


> I'd bet the Wreck it Ralph event starts in 2 weeks - I'd save them for that



That was my thinking.  Thank you


----------



## dwtootles

mara512 said:


> Finally have enough gems that I could buy Flower, Maximus, or Flash.  Is one more beneficial than another? I am struggling to spend the gems because it took so long to build them up and I don’t want to need them for something else soon and not have them.



I would wait for Wreck It Ralph event first, but If you don’t use your gems on the event I would decide based on what other character sets you need more help with. Do you have more Tangled, Zootopia or Bambi characters that need leveling?


----------



## PrincessP

silly.old.bear said:


> Ugh. I need 1500 EC to buy one more item and welcome the mayor, but don’t have enough time... is it worth spending gems to speed up to get him?



How many gems will he cost if you just press the buy button on his character book screen? It may be cheaper gem-wise to do that.

Worth it?  If you want him, this is the easiest and guaranteed opportunity to get him. Down the road, you will have to (likely) spend 60 gems for a “chance” to get him.

He will likely be useless for awhile, but he may prove helpful (not necessary, but helpful) in the future.


----------



## txlibrarian

cpc7857 said:


> I'm cutting it really close to welcome the mayor.  I finished his tokens this morning and need to accumulate 1,000 EC to welcome him.  Does anyone know if I'm safe welcoming him less than an hour before the event ends, or will he disappear if I haven't finished that hour?


I have the same question. Looks like I will only have 30 minutes left when I can welcome him.


----------



## Aigieda

txlibrarian said:


> I have the same question. Looks like I will only have 30 minutes left when I can welcome him.


Yeah I have almost 17k EC no megaphones bought and no time to get any more coins cause my characters to low level should I just take the gems from the EC or buy megaphones for later when I try to buy him from a chest. Mind you have like 2k gems


----------



## Sazzafraz

cliscinsky said:


> I did get the Mayor a few days ago, but completely gave up on trying to get 10000 event currency to get him to level 2.  Not going to kill myself, especially for a character that will be worthless in the game for a while
> 
> My max event currency every 2 hours is 280.  So if I was dedicated enough to do this every 2 hours on the dot, I could collect 3360 every 24 hours.  Doing this constantly for 3 straight days would give me 10080.  I realized 3 days ago that it was going to be impossible for me to get to 10000 event currency because I'm not playing this game 24 hours a day for 3 straight days.  Yes, we get a few extra currency from 6 buildings every 4 hours, but still not enough to make up for not playing 24 hours a day.  Don't know why the interns decided to make the required currency for level 2 so ridiculous and almost unattainable.  It should have been set to 5000 so that it could at least be attained, and we wouldn't be wasting all our current event currency.



I was like you, I saw I wasn't going to get the 10k and stopped playing  the event since I had the mayor and his extra hats and ribbons.  I've just been leveling up my other characters and playing my "normal" game.


----------



## dwtootles

txlibrarian said:


> I have the same question. Looks like I will only have 30 minutes left when I can welcome him.



In the past, if you started the welcoming of a character before the event ends it continues to welcome after the event.


----------



## txlibrarian

Aigieda said:


> Yeah I have almost 17k EC no megaphones bought and no time to get any more coins cause my characters to low level should I just take the gems from the EC or buy megaphones for later when I try to buy him from a chest. Mind you have like 2k gems


I figured out I could just spend 4 gems to speed up the 60 minute welcoming and get 4 gems back for completing him so I didn’t take the chance.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got a Davey Jones item from a silver chest, got my hopes up he’d been downgraded to non-premium. Nope, just their app being terrible.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Got a Davey Jones item from a silver chest, got my hopes up he’d been downgraded to non-premium. Nope, just their app being terrible.



It's like the interns are taunting you...

Anyone else notice how hard it's going to be to level up the Mayor.  So many NBC characters, yet only 2 can search for each of his items.


----------



## silly.old.bear

Uh, so yeah... used some gems to speed things up to get the mayor. And now he’s useless... because the only character I have is Jack nor buildings to level him up. Rendering the mayor useless as I’ll never be able to level him up...


----------



## cliscinsky

Oh, and don't forget his mickey ears hat is Legendary.  Not sure what the Ribbon is.  Either way with only limited characters collecting and small likelihood of getting a drop every 4 or 8 hours, maybe we'll be able to have him up to level 10 a year from now.  I say maybe because once we all get him close to level 10, they'll probably change his requirements so that he needs 100 of each item to level up.  Character requirements are getting to be utterly ridiculous with this game.  Makes me wonder why we spend so much time worrying about getting a character during the Tower events.  I'm so ready for them to expand the storyline again.

I'll bet though we get the Wreck it Ralph event, then they'll have another event for Christmas, then another Tower Challenge for January, then another event for February, then yet another event for March, then an Easter event, followed by another Tower Challenge.  Somewhere in there we'll get classic Mickey costumes and the Steam Boat.  Maybe, just maybe after all of that, we'll get a story expansion and more land by next Summer.

Sorry for being so negative, but this seems to be the general pattern anymore with this game.  I've played this for more than 2 years, and do enjoy it, but do wonder why I play this so much anymore.  My kids used to play this all the time on their tablets, but stopped playing earlier this year due to boredom.  I'd hate to be a new player just starting out with this game, seeing all the characters that are unavailable, and trying to just do the story with all the events going on, feeling like you're missing out on so much.


----------



## Haley R

cliscinsky said:


> Oh, and don't forget his mickey ears hat is Legendary.  Not sure what the Ribbon is.  Either way with only limited characters collecting and small likelihood of getting a drop every 4 or 8 hours, maybe we'll be able to have him up to level 10 a year from now.  I say maybe because once we all get him close to level 10, they'll probably change his requirements so that he needs 100 of each item to level up.  Character requirements are getting to be utterly ridiculous with this game.  Makes me wonder why we spend so much time worrying about getting a character during the Tower events.  I'm so ready for them to expand the storyline again.
> 
> I'll bet though we get the Wreck it Ralph event, then they'll have another event for Christmas, then another Tower Challenge for January, then another event for February, then yet another event for March, then an Easter event, followed by another Tower Challenge.  Somewhere in there we'll get classic Mickey costumes and the Steam Boat.  Maybe, just maybe after all of that, we'll get a story expansion and more land by next Summer.
> 
> Sorry for being so negative, but this seems to be the general pattern anymore with this game.  I've played this for more than 2 years, and do enjoy it, but do wonder why I play this so much anymore.  My kids used to play this all the time on their tablets, but stopped playing earlier this year due to boredom.  I'd hate to be a new player just starting out with this game, seeing all the characters that are unavailable, and trying to just do the story with all the events going on, feeling like you're missing out on so much.


New player here lol


----------



## Haley R

Which characters should I try leveling up in anticipation for wreck it Ralph? I’m welcoming zurg right now and fauna is ready to be welcomed as well.


----------



## mmmears

Well I ran across the DMK FB post and wow are there a TON of angry comments on there.  



Haley R said:


> Which characters should I try leveling up in anticipation for wreck it Ralph? I’m welcoming zurg right now and fauna is ready to be welcomed as well.



I don't think we really know which ones will be useful in the next section, sadly.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> It's like the interns are taunting you...
> 
> Anyone else notice how hard it's going to be to level up the Mayor.  So many NBC characters, yet only 2 can search for each of his items.


Yes, I noticed that.  I began working on his tokens this morning and other than the pumpkins, I have not received one.  Doesn't help that they are all 4 and 8 hr tasks, but come on...not one token???  Feels like he is filler to keep us busy until the next event begins so the interns made him tough.  

On a side note, here is where I stand with the others...
Ariel at lv 8
Triton and Ursula at lv 9
All other LM ready to go to the castle to go to lv 10.
Everyone else is maxed out.  I've never been this close to being 100% complete.  
Oh yeah, Mayor is at lv 2.  May take me awhile to build him up at this rate.


----------



## Windwaker4444

When I clicked on the new Mickey costumes today, it said available in 12 days.  I hope we can collect fabric for them and they are not a gem payout.  I never really buy the gem costumes.  Also, anyone have any idea what the future "Build Steamboat Willie" task means? I don't really keep up with Facebook, so I'm not sure if it has been leaked yet.


----------



## CallieMar

silly.old.bear said:


> Uh, so yeah... used some gems to speed things up to get the mayor. And now he’s useless... because the only character I have is Jack nor buildings to level him up. Rendering the mayor useless as I’ll never be able to level him up...



Same here. I have Jack, Sally and Jack’s house and that’s it. He is stuck at level 2 forever for me! 

I was in top 10 of my leaderboard throughout the whole chapter, and this morning fell to #11. The gap between me and #10 was big enough that I would have needed to gem through the tasks twice before right before the event ended. Since the only difference between 10th and 11th place was the hat stand, I decided to keep my gems. I’ll just have to try for the hat stand again next time.


----------



## McNs

silly.old.bear said:


> Uh, so yeah... used some gems to speed things up to get the mayor. And now he’s useless... because the only character I have is Jack nor buildings to level him up. Rendering the mayor useless as I’ll never be able to level him up...


I did exactly the same and was quite pleased I got him with 30 mins to spare (spent around 30 gems) only to find he will be permanently stuck on level 1. I have Jack and Zero but none of the attractions. Won’t bother next time if it is going to be like that.


----------



## Arundal

McNs said:


> I did exactly the same and was quite pleased I got him with 30 mins to spare (spent around 30 gems) only to find he will be permanently stuck on level 1. I have Jack and Zero but none of the attractions. Won’t bother next time if it is going to be like that.



I stopped trying to get the rest of the hats for Mayor a few days ago after figuring out the math. I prefer to use gems elsewhere. I like to complete sets but Mayor was not important on my want to have list LOL


----------



## supernova

Disney_Alli said:


> I'd bet the Wreck it Ralph event starts in 2 weeks - I'd save them for that


You're probably in the right ballpark.  The new costumes unlock in 11 days, so I wonder if they will become active with the new content release.


----------



## supernova

silly.old.bear said:


> Uh, so yeah... used some gems to speed things up to get the mayor. And now he’s useless... because the only character I have is Jack nor buildings to level him up. Rendering the mayor useless as I’ll never be able to level him up...


Not at all.  Just go blow a bunch of cash on chests once the NBC content is back.  After all, that is how the interns at Gameloft have designed the game.


----------



## cpc7857

txlibrarian said:


> I figured out I could just spend 4 gems to speed up the 60 minute welcoming and get 4 gems back for completing him so I didn’t take the chance.



I did the same.  I figured if I spent two weeks trying to make this happen and they took him away for that reason, I'd be epically pissed off!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Got a Davey Jones item from a silver chest, got my hopes up he’d been downgraded to non-premium. Nope, just their app being terrible.



I got one this morning as well and haven’t bought him yet

I don’t mind the “giving items for characters you have even if you have enough to level them up” but given items to premium characters you don’t have is a bit annoying


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally had enough elixir to buy Toy a story Mania and was able to rearrange things to fit it - so I have everything out (though haven’t gotten Bambi’s ice rink yet - no idea where to fit that) - but definitely need more land for the next event or will have to put some attractions away


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> When I clicked on the new Mickey costumes today, it said available in 12 days.  I hope we can collect fabric for them and they are not a gem payout.  I never really buy the gem costumes.  Also, anyone have any idea what the future "Build Steamboat Willie" task means? I don't really keep up with Facebook, so I'm not sure if it has been leaked yet.



Not sure - but anytime I see “build” I assume it is an attraction needed for the character to perform that task.

 Maybe now with the little mermaid characters using the water they will have an attraction - steamboat Willie boat - in the water as well


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> You're probably in the right ballpark.  The new costumes unlock in 11 days, so I wonder if they will become active with the new content release.



Guess that gives me almost 2 weeks to try finishing up my tLM characters.

Sebastian: ready for 10
Scuttle : almost ready for 10
Ariel : ready for 9
Prince Eric: ready for 9
King Triton : ready for 9
Flounder : 9
Ursula : almost ready for 9


----------



## mmmears

I'll check in and say that I'm working on the following characters today:

Ursula - Level 9
Ariel - Level 8
Triton - Level 9
Mayor - Level 2

None are even close to being ready to level up.  I have  1 and a half areas of land open (if I put away my concessions there) but it's tight and I hope we get some new land.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> None are even close to being ready to level up.  I have  1 and a half areas of land open (if I put away my concessions there) but it's tight and I hope we get some new land.



Really you think we could use some more land? I think your the first person I’ve seen ask for that in this thread! 

Sounds like an interesting idea, but how are they gonna give us more land? Sure they have 13 unopened plots of land, but you really can’t expect them to open one plot of land each event can you? That would be *crazy*!  Then what? If we average 9-12 events a year that would mean they would open up all that land in a year to a year and a half. And as we all know, once those 13 plots open, they would need to shut the game down because it would be impossible for them to add more land.


----------



## mmmears

Yep. They can add crazy time challenges. And costumes. And more characters. And more premium items and chests. But land? Oh no that would break the game.


----------



## go oilers go

I’ve lost interest in the mayor...he is going to take foreeevvveeerrr to get to level 10


----------



## Windwaker4444

go oilers go said:


> I’ve lost interest in the mayor...he is going to take foreeevvveeerrr to get to level 10


Worked on him all day and received 2 ribbons.  No hats yet.  "Forever" seems generous at this point.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Really you think we could use some more land? I think your the first person I’ve seen ask for that in this thread!
> 
> Sounds like an interesting idea, but how are they gonna give us more land? Sure they have 13 unopened plots of land, but you really can’t expect them to open one plot of land each event can you? That would be *crazy*!  Then what? If we average 9-12 events a year that would mean they would open up all that land in a year to a year and a half. And as we all know, once those 13 plots open, they would need to shut the game down because it would be impossible for them to add more land.


Ha ha ha


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Yep. They can add crazy time challenges. And costumes. And more characters. And more premium items and chests. But land? Oh no that would break the game.


Well shoot, when you put it like that, I feel like just maybe, we haven't been given the entire truth about holding back land.  Nah...what am I saying?  If they open more land, it will affect game play.  That's gotta be the truth, Gameloft said so.  That's all we need to know for now.   

 Of course, I should probably let you know that I still believe in Leprechauns, Unicorns, Santa and the Easter Bunny.  Guess I'll add the official Gameloft land theory to that list.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe now with the little mermaid characters using the water they will have an attraction - steamboat Willie boat - in the water as well


Not sure if the attraction would require water.  We've had Donald's boat in drydock for two years now.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Yes, I noticed that.  I began working on his tokens this morning and other than the pumpkins, I have not received one.  Doesn't help that they are all 4 and 8 hr tasks, but come on...not one token???  Feels like he is filler to keep us busy until the next event begins so the interns made him tough.


That's all he is, really.  Rather than work on actual content to expand the game, it's easier for those lazyass interns to artificially slow progress by offering 8-hour legendary tokens that won't drop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Not sure if the attraction would require water.  We've had Donald's boat in drydock for two years now.



well, I thought that was based on Donald's Boat in Toontown which is on land


----------



## Mdn428

Thank you for the helpful information.


----------



## AliceAnn

Bundle question. I’d really like to get the FLASH BUNDLE (Flash,Racetrack,120 gems)$14.99 but decided I need Davy Jones (Davy & 100 gems) $9.99 and flagged as 50% off. When I go to buy Davy Jones I’m told I’ll be charged $9.99. Is $9.99 the 50% off price? I was expecting to see that I’d be charged half of that.


----------



## dwtootles

AliceAnn said:


> Bundle question. I’d really like to get the FLASH BUNDLE (Flash,Racetrack,120 gems)$14.99 but decided I need Davy Jones (Davy & 100 gems) $9.99 and flagged as 50% off. When I go to buy Davy Jones I’m told I’ll be charged $9.99. Is $9.99 the 50% off price? I was expecting to see that I’d be charged half of that.



To buy Davy Jones without the bundle it would cost you 450 Gems and if you add the 100 extra gems that means your total amount of "gems" paid for would be 550.  500 Gems cost $20 so according to Gameloft the 50% off = $9.99


----------



## Haley R

I just got a Davy Jones hat but I don’t even have him lol. I know other people have mentioned that happening


----------



## mmmears

I just got a pop up announcing a Livestream on Nov. 9th.  I guess whatever is coming is coming soon.


----------



## rr333

Any educated guesses on which character set will help with the next event? Which ones haven't been used in a while?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I just got a pop up announcing a Livestream on Nov. 9th.  I guess whatever is coming is coming soon.



Hopefully it will not be until late next week (at the earliest).

The game just doesn’t want to let me get *ALL* the characters *MAXED* before any events. I’ll have all my tLM characters at level 9 Wednesday and by that time 3 will be ready for 10. btw I’m obviously not including the Mayor into the equation.


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> I just got a pop up announcing a Livestream on Nov. 9th.  I guess whatever is coming is coming soon.



Guessing something with steamboat willie since it’s the classic Mickey in costume shop and black and white announcement


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rr333 said:


> Any educated guesses on which character set will help with the next event? Which ones haven't been used in a while?



It’s always hard to know - beyond Mickey and the rest of the Fab 5.  Seems like Toy Story comes up frequently but no guarantee

My guess is it would be different sets than were useful during the most recent challenge and sometimes feels like whatever the special character cheats are shortly before the event are useful - but again, no way to know.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Aces86 said:


> Guessing something with steamboat willie since it’s the classic Mickey in costume shop and black and white announcement


That makes sense.  I was wondering  about the basic looking announcement.   Usually they have a little more pizzazz.
   How is everyone doing with the Mayor?
I'm up to 5 ribbons and 2 hats.  Still at lv 2 of course.


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> That makes sense.  I was wondering  about the basic looking announcement.   Usually they have a little more pizzazz.
> How is everyone doing with the Mayor?
> I'm up to 5 ribbons and 2 hats.  Still at lv 2 of course.



In IOS: 10/6
In Windows: 7/8

I feel like this is going to take 6 months!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> That makes sense.  I was wondering  about the basic looking announcement.   Usually they have a little more pizzazz.
> How is everyone doing with the Mayor?
> I'm up to 5 ribbons and 2 hats.  Still at lv 2 of course.



Level 2, 10/10 badges, 9/10 ear hats (and it's been like this all day - I just can't seem to get the last  hat).


----------



## mikegood2

14/10 - Pumpkins 
8/10 - Ribbons
10/10 - Hats

Honestly I don’t give a _____ about the Mayor. The fact that they didn’t give a _____ about him and not let him collect anything like EC for the Tower Challange took all interest I had in him away. I’ll still work on leveling him, since I want to completed *everyone*, but I’m getting sick and tired of them making characters this tough to level.


----------



## Gorechick

I've had Wendy waiting in the wings while all the latest events have been going on and finally welcomed her. I have enough gems to get Hook or Davy Jones. Weirdly, I've been getting what I assume are Davy Jones tokens from the chests the past few days. I've also got all the POC characters at 10 and Jack's coat. Who will be more useful?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> 14/10 - Pumpkins
> 8/10 - Ribbons
> 10/10 - Hats
> 
> Honestly I don’t give a _____ about the Mayor. The fact that they didn’t give a _____ about him and not let him collect anything like EC for the Tower Challange took all interest I had in him away. I’ll still work on leveling him, since I want to completed *everyone*, but I’m getting sick and tired of them making characters this tough to level.


Whoa...didn't mean to get you riled up.  Here, let's talk about a less toxic topic....how about that cursed land by It's A Small World.... that should calm you down.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Gorechick said:


> I've had Wendy waiting in the wings while all the latest events have been going on and finally welcomed her. I have enough gems to get Hook or Davy Jones. Weirdly, I've been getting what I assume are Davy Jones tokens from the chests the past few days. I've also got all the POC characters at 10 and Jack's coat. Who will be more useful?


Davy doesn't do a whole lot.  Although he does grant a 2hr happiness meet and greet.  Hook doesn't really offer much other than more Pan storyline, 1 hr gold trophy tapper (when the tapper is going on) and a cool 24 hr animation with Pan.  You might want to wait until the next event and use your gems there.  They will probably be more usefully spent then.


----------



## mikegood2

Gorechick said:


> I've had Wendy waiting in the wings while all the latest events have been going on and finally welcomed her. I have enough gems to get Hook or Davy Jones. Weirdly, I've been getting what I assume are Davy Jones tokens from the chests the past few days. I've also got all the POC characters at 10 and Jack's coat. Who will be more useful?



Congrats on welcoming Wendy!

At this point I’d wait until the next event to decide. They will have a live stream Friday, and the pop up art looks to be Steamboat Willie related and/or Mickeys 90th Anniversary related. The Classic Mickey outfit also becomes available in 8 days. Minnie and Pete also have classic outfits coming out. While I doubt the next event is Mickey related, you never know. 

My guess is that the next event is likely to be a Wreck it Ralph, which comes out on November 20th.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Whoa...didn't mean to get you riled up.  Here, let's talk about a less toxic topic....how about that cursed land by It's A Small World.... that should calm you down.



That’s alright, but you did get me riled up. I didn’t want to say *Hoot *and I didn’t.  *GREAT*, now you made me say it!!!


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> Whoa...didn't mean to get you riled up.  Here, let's talk about a less toxic topic....how about that cursed land by It's A Small World.... that should calm you down.



Lmao


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> How is everyone doing with the Mayor?


He's at level 6 and I'm working on him for 7.  I'm also working on being a better person and not lying to strangers.


----------



## squirrel

Mayor is still on Level 2 with 2 Ears and 2 Ribbons.

Working on levelling all the other characters that are sitting at level 9.  Mixing it up as I want to make sure which ever ones are needed for the next challenge I have a few that are at level 10.  

Little Mermaid characters are all at level 8.  Need more clams to level them.


----------



## Onceler

A Gameloft employee posted on the Gameloft forum that they are planning on introducing a new token source for the mayor soon.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> He's at level 6 and I'm working on him for 7.  I'm also working on being a better person and not lying to strangers.


Think you may need to go back to the drawing board on that one.  Lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just saw that you can get Mayor tokens thru Merlin now.  The powers above must have read @mikegood2 's post.  Still going to  earn them the old fashioned way.  Going to save elixir for the future.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> He's at level 6 and I'm working on him for 7.  I'm also working on being a better person and not lying to strangers.



 Good one!  I've missed your comments lately.  They make this game much more fun.  The interns should be paying you to keep playing.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Just saw that you can get Mayor tokens thru Merlin now.  The powers above must have read @mikegood2 's post.  Still going to  earn them the old fashioned way.  Going to save elixir for the future.



I might have been willing to cave and buy one yesterday, when I just couldn't get that last one.  But I finally did last night and was able to level him to 3.  And now, after his friends were seeking his items overnight, I'm 0/0 on both.  Slow going is an understatement.


----------



## hopemax

Wow!  24 hours without a post in this thread.  A silly jeweled crab challenge started and I was expecting to come here and see some rants.  If it's like this with the rest of the game players, the interns might have to start wondering about their job security.


----------



## Gothmic

There's likely a lot of burnout, I know I have been considering hanging up my hat a few times recently. I think it will happen sooner than later. I've been playing since day one and I am realizing it never has lived up to it's promise. Being a completionist it bothers me that I can't have the Bambi ice rink even though the characters are long since maxxed out and sent home. Every platinum chest is a tease that ends up in a sun dial or something worthless even when cashed in for elixir. After spending all my elixir to get Davy Jones Organ, I now only have 12k of the 30k needed for Toy Story Mania, that is also going to be a grind. I can't even bother figuring out what 'costumes' I am missing, but I know Mrs. Incredible's is one of them and I am not buying some chest gambling trying to get it.

The only thing keeping me interested today is my love of the Steamboat Willie era Mickey and I am holding out hope they do something cool with it.


----------



## mikegood2

Gothmic said:


> There's likely a lot of burnout, I know I have been considering hanging up my hat a few times recently. I think it will happen sooner than later. I've been playing since day one and I am realizing it never has lived up to it's promise. Being a completionist it bothers me that I can't have the Bambi ice rink even though the characters are long since maxxed out and sent home. Every platinum chest is a tease that ends up in a sun dial or something worthless even when cashed in for elixir. After spending all my elixir to get Davy Jones Organ, I now only have 12k of the 30k needed for Toy Story Mania, that is also going to be a grind. I can't even bother figuring out what 'costumes' I am missing, but I know Mrs. Incredible's is one of them and I am not buying some chest gambling trying to get it.
> 
> The only thing keeping me interested today is my love of the Steamboat Willie era Mickey and I am holding out hope they do something cool with it.



Hear, Hear!!!

I feel pretty much the same way as you, and have/will consider hanging up my hat from time to time, but ultimately won’t. Also am a completionist, but the one (and only) positive of lack of land, is  don’t really want the Ice Rink. Also, as far as costumes go, while nice, I have no interest in spending gems on them, especially if they offer no benifit.

The problem the developers have, and will always have, is how often to have events. Wait to long between them and players might lose interest, have them to often and players get burnt out. They are gonna side on having them closer together, because that incurages people to spend more gems/cash. I’d like it to be longer. that way I’ll get nice breather from the game and feel more energized when the next event comes along.


----------



## mikegood2

Just finished leveling up Ursula now and *ALL* my tLM characters are at level 9!!!



4 of them are ready for 10 (Max), so only need to collect items for 3 characters. And of course I *ONLY* need to collect 625 more shells.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> And of course I *ONLY* need to collect 625 more shells.




I really hope the next event does not involve having to eventually collect tons of these types of tokens.  I am still collecting microbots for Big Hero 6 let alone needing tons of shells!


----------



## hopemax

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really hope the next event does not involve having to eventually collect tons of these types of tokens.  I am still collecting microbots for Big Hero 6 let alone needing tons of shells!



I'm sure they will.  And we have all the people who complained about having to collect 2 items to turn it into 1 item to thank for it.   Yes, the former way was annoying but it only lasted for the duration of the event, we are stuck with this way ALL the way to Level 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> I'm sure they will.  And we have all the people who complained about having to collect 2 items to turn it into 1 item to thank for it.   Yes, the former way was annoying but it only lasted for the duration of the event, we are stuck with this way ALL the way to Level 10.



I don't mind the new way during the event - I think it is much better than the old way.  But after the event they either need to keep the tapper things around so you can continue to get 5 items every few hours from that or have the characters collecting them be able to get more than one at a time.  Maybe make it random and each turn gets you between 1 and 5 items or something.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Anyone having issues with the game since the tapper started? I got the pop-up about the tapper event and even though the screen is not frozen, it won’t let me click on anything. No matter what I tap on, it’s not registering.  I’ve forced closed and opened twice and I can’t do anything. The characters are still moving around, but when I tap on a check mark or potion it does nothing.


----------



## Arundal

2010_Bride said:


> Anyone having issues with the game since the tapper started? I got the pop-up about the tapper event and even though the screen is not frozen, it won’t let me click on anything. No matter what I tap on, it’s not registering.  I’ve forced closed and opened twice and I can’t do anything. The characters are still moving around, but when I tap on a check mark or potion it does nothing.



My game has been working normally since the crystal crabs mini event started.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really hope the next event does not involve having to eventually collect tons of these types of tokens.  I am still collecting microbots for Big Hero 6 let alone needing tons of shells!



And what are the odds that we won't have to do this, or something even worse?  Sadly I don't think they are good.



hopemax said:


> I'm sure they will.  And we have all the people who complained about having to collect 2 items to turn it into 1 item to thank for it.   Yes, the former way was annoying but it only lasted for the duration of the event, we are stuck with this way ALL the way to Level 10.



I hated the 2 into 1 thing and prefer this method, even if it's a pain.  I guess I'm in the minority on this one, and even I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Quellman

I see the jeweled crabs in my kingdom, and I guess guests will just walk around them for 4 days, because I don't have a compelling reason to gather them.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> And we have all the people who complained about having to collect 2 items to turn it into 1 item to thank for it.   Yes, the former way was annoying but it only lasted for the duration of the event, we are stuck with this way ALL the way to Level 10.



Nope, we are not to blame! The 2 item to turn into 1, was probably the worst aspect of any event. Honestly it made some events unbearable after about a week and they deserved all the complaining they received for it. Also, pushing the blame on to us requiring 435 microbots/shells is ridiculous. That was the interns decision and they bare the blame for it.



mmmears said:


> And what are the odds that we won't have to do this, or something even worse?  Sadly I don't think they are good.
> 
> I hated the 2 into 1 thing and prefer this method, even if it's a pain.  I guess I'm in the minority on this one, and even I don't enjoy it.



Nope, your not in the minority. I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone post anything positive about it?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quellman said:


> I see the jeweled crabs in my kingdom, and I guess guests will just walk around them for 4 days, because I don't have a compelling reason to gather them.


Me too.  I decided to sit this one out.  I don't need anything from the platinum chest, so there isn't really a draw for me.  Good luck to everyone else though!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I really think the microbots/clam shells are a way for the interns to drag out the gameplay and possibly encourage us to log in more since they require 1 hr tasks.    I'd rather deal with that than the 2 for 1 challenges.  Just wait until oneday when  we will have to collect for characters with 2 for 1's. Omg...a small part of me will die inside if that ever happens!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

I’m just doing enough for the 5 gem milestone. Zero interest in the leaderboard.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> I see the jeweled crabs in my kingdom, and I guess guests will just walk around them for 4 days, because I don't have a compelling reason to gather them.



Same here.  I have no reason to bother with them.  Plus it hurts my eyes to seek this stuff out.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too.  I decided to sit this one out.  I don't need anything from the platinum chest, so there isn't really a draw for me.  Good luck to everyone else though!!!



Same.  It sounds like there are quite a few of us on this one.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> I’m just doing enough for the 5 gem milestone. Zero interest in the leaderboard.



I thought about that part, and still decided to pass.  I hope Gameloft gets the message, but we all know they won't.


----------



## Haley R

I don't see any jewel crabs in my park... are they just hard to see?


----------



## tasmith1993

I plan to ignore the crab event this time as well, I may collect 1 or 2 before it ends to try and get on a crappy leaderboard. I was successful last time in getting the 2nd prize so I'll happily take that with no effort 

I don't really mind the endless collecting of microbots and seashells, I don't feel the need to check every hour to earn as fast as I can, but it is nice to still have something to do a few times a day at least lol

I am down to 6 characters besides TLM characters to finish leveling up. All 6 are collecting for level 10 except the Mayor.

I do still have 3 buildings to get from Merlin. I have 31k elixir but I am waiting in case they release an attraction that is actually useful. I would love to buy toy story mania since that's my favorite ride at Disney, but I want something useful to the game 
The other 2 I haven't bought yet are Jumpin Jellyfish and the Magic Lamp Theater since they are also basically useless.


now that I have finally finished (for now) leveling up characters that have ridiculous magic requirements, I'm gaining on 2mil magic for the last bit of unlocked land I need to buy, behind it's a small world


----------



## GerhardGe

i was without internet for around 2 weeks.was already working to welcome eve,then i went back online,needed to update and i got thrown back to the point where i had to welcome daisy again.plus of course 60 gems gone.
then the first thing i see in the event i only can use jessie to collect something because i don´t have any of the other characters at all.now the "new" tapper event i am just where i was last time without the 2 premium characters.
fun times.i´m collecting right now with mickey and goofy and start 24h before the event ends to get on one of these easier leaderboards.i´m ok with premium characters in those tapper events but does it have to be that way?no way i would collect 35 crabs that way without getting online evry 4h until it finishes.
hope they make some mini events in the future at least slightly noob-friendlier


----------



## cpc7857

Haley R said:


> I don't see any jewel crabs in my park... are they just hard to see?


All of mine went missing and then I found them all together in the lonely single plot of land I have open across the bridge in Frontierland (?).


----------



## supernova

GerhardGe said:


> i was without internet for around 2 weeks.was already working to welcome eve,then i went back online,needed to update and i got thrown back to the point where i had to welcome daisy again.plus of course 60 gems gone.
> then the first thing i see in the event i only can use jessie to collect something because i don´t have any of the other characters at all.now the "new" tapper event i am just where i was last time without the 2 premium characters.
> fun times.i´m collecting right now with mickey and goofy and start 24h before the event ends to get on one of these easier leaderboards.i´m ok with premium characters in those tapper events but does it have to be that way?no way i would collect 35 crabs that way without getting online evry 4h until it finishes.
> hope they make some mini events in the future at least slightly noob-friendlier


Send a helpdesk ticket to Gameloft.  They're (normally) pretty good about helping players.


----------



## Haley R

cpc7857 said:


> All of mine went missing and then I found them all together in the lonely single plot of land I have open across the bridge in Frontierland (?).


I finally found them bunched together in Tomorrowland behind one building. I wasn’t actively looking for them so that’s probably why I didn’t see them. I have no interest in goofy’s pirate costume and don’t have either of the premium characters.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I finally found them bunched together in Tomorrowland behind one building. I wasn’t actively looking for them so that’s probably why I didn’t see them. I have no interest in goofy’s pirate costume and don’t have either of the premium characters.



Yes, they are very hard to find, for me at least.  And if I didn't need another reason not to bother, I opened up a platinum chest today and got another one of those stupid coronial sun dials.  Yep, not worth the effort.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yes, they are very hard to find, for me at least.  And if I didn't need another reason not to bother, I opened up a platinum chest today and got another one of those stupid coronial sun dials.  Yep, not worth the effort.


I got a cannon statue. I’m in the process of welcoming Donald so I thought maybe I would get one of his tokens but nope. I’ve been unsuccessful in getting any of his tokens so far


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I got a cannon statue. I’m in the process of welcoming Donald so I thought maybe I would get one of his tokens but nope. I’ve been unsuccessful in getting any of his tokens so far



I got the canon statue as well. Was hoping for Bambi’s ice rink. Some day.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I got a cannon statue. I’m in the process of welcoming Donald so I thought maybe I would get one of his tokens but nope. I’ve been unsuccessful in getting any of his tokens so far



Donald took forever.  I remember it well.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Donald took forever.  I remember it well.


He’s not high on my list of things to do. I’m also working on chip who is almost done and fauna


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I’m in the process of welcoming Donald so I thought maybe I would get one of his tokens but nope. I’ve been unsuccessful in getting any of his tokens so far


Get used to it


----------



## rr333

Arundal said:


> I got the canon statue as well. Was hoping for Bambi’s ice rink. Some day.



Ditto.


----------



## hopemax

Everybody is getting a cannon.  I got one in my Windows game.  But it my IOS game, I got...wait for it...a Coronian Sun Dial! 

Reached a milestone in my games today.  I am down to just Ariel, Triton, Ursula and Mayor.  In IOS, TLM are all at 8.  In Windows, only Ursula is at 8, the others are only at 7.  So I still have a long way to go.  But in IOS I need a total of 540 more clams to finish them off.  I have 150 collected, so that's 390 to go.  In Windows, I need a total of 680 clams of which I have already collected 30 (I just used a bunch on Scuttle's final upgrade) so 650 clams.  Now, I can't rely on buildings to earn character tokens fast enough, so I've switched Eric and whoever else collects Ursula's Shell Necklace in 1 hr tasks to that.  Leaving the rest on clams.  If I know I can't collect for an hour, I put everyone who can do it, on 2 hr tasks for Triton Tokens.  The problem I have now, though, is that I'm so used to just resetting everyone on clams, that sometimes I put the wrong person on a clam task when I wanted them to go for shell necklaces or tridents!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I got a cannon statue. I’m in the process of welcoming Donald so I thought maybe I would get one of his tokens but nope. I’ve been unsuccessful in getting any of his tokens so far


Congrats on Donald.  He took me forever.  It was awhile ago, but I still remember the struggle.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> He’s not high on my list of things to do. I’m also working on chip who is almost done and fauna[/QUOTE
> 
> BATB Chip or the chipmunk Chip?  The chipmunk pays off during golden trophy events with a 1hr task.  Chip from BATB is constantly getting the 6hr lecture from Mrs.Potts.  I like to see him bouncing around Main Street.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> *Reached a milestone in my games today.  I am down to just Ariel, Triton, Ursula and Mayor. *



*Congrats!!!*

I’m down to 6 tLM characters , all at level 9, and of course the Mayor. Scuttle, Eric and Flounder are all ready to *MAX*, so I’ve *ONLY* been sending characters out collecting  Sea Shells and will continue doing that until I can max all 3 of them. I’m hoping that will be before the weekend ends. Then I’ll just be down to Ariel, Triton and Ursula, but they still have a long ways to go. Would love to have everyone, except the Mayor, finished before the next event starts, but looks like I’m gonna fall short. That said, it’s gonna be close.


----------



## mmmears

I'm down to just Ariel and Ursula (both at L9), and of course the Mayor, who isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just sent Ursula on her lv 10 upgrade.  Now I have Triton at 9 and Ariel at 8.  Everyone else is done.  Except for the Mayor of course.  He is still being  stubborn at lv 2.  I'm  not even really trying for him anymore.  It'll happen when it happens.  My goal us to knock out Triton and Ariel before the next event.  My Triton drops are pretty good, Ariel is a little stingy.  I'm kinda curious to see if I can do it.  It's my own personal mini-challenge.  Wow...I might need to get out more...


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats on Donald.  He took me forever.  It was awhile ago, but I still remember the struggle.


I guess when I said welcoming I meant I’m in the process of getting his tokens to welcome him lol


----------



## Haley R

Chipmunk chip (it’s a new kind of cookie)


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I guess when I said welcoming I meant I’m in the process of getting his tokens to welcome him lol


Hope his drops are better for you than they were when I was collecting for him.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hope his drops are better for you than they were when I was collecting for him.


Well so far I’m at 0/I’m not sure how many. Maybe like 5 tries?


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> Well so far I’m at 0/I’m not sure how many. Maybe like 5 tries?



I looked back at old posts... a lot of names I don’t see anymore except @mmmears was posting! It was taking us 3 weeks to collect Donald’s tokens. I have no idea if all the game “rebalancing” has made that better or worse. Plus, many of us were trying to do it during the first ever event (Incredibles).


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I looked back at old posts... a lot of names I don’t see anymore except @mmmears was posting! It was taking us 3 weeks to collect Donald’s tokens. I have no idea if all the game “rebalancing” has made that better or worse. Plus, many of us were trying to do it during the first ever event (Incredibles).



I've been here for too long.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> I looked back at old posts... a lot of names I don’t see anymore except @mmmears was posting! It was taking us 3 weeks to collect Donald’s tokens. I have no idea if all the game “rebalancing” has made that better or worse. Plus, many of us were trying to do it during the first ever event (Incredibles).


Well hopefully I have some luck. I started playing paper.io2 which is a lot more fun and addicting right now


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Reached a milestone in my games today.  I am down to just Ariel, Triton, Ursula and Mayor


I'm in the same exact position you're in  

Have Ursula at 9, Triton and Ariel at 8, and the Mayor at like negative three or something.


----------



## squirrel

Six more to level to 10, the Mayor, and LM (Most are level 8, two will be at 9 and Ursula is at 7).  Then I will be caught up.


----------



## 4CanadianMice

Arundal said:


> I got the canon statue as well. Was hoping for Bambi’s ice rink. Some day.


I received Splash Mountain in my platinum chest ... so happy!!!!  It finally arrived after playing the game for 2 years


----------



## Arundal

rr333 said:


> Ditto.



Did anyone get something worthwhile from that platinum box or was it just an intern joke? Lmao


----------



## mmmears

Ursula started leveling to 10 last night, so it's just Ariel and the Mayor left in my kingdom.  Neither is even close to having the items they need to level up though.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> Did anyone get something worthwhile from that platinum box or was it just an intern joke? Lmao


Sundial for me


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sundial for me



Same here.  Merlin enjoying melting it down.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone watching the livestream.  I tried, but my tablet is not working with me.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone watching the livestream.  I tried, but my tablet is not working with me.



I tried but it was glitchy here and I didn't have the patience to find a way to make it work.  I saw it was in B&W and there is a Steamboat Willie attraction that I believe can only be found in the platinum chests.    That was enough for me (the person who still doesn't have the dumb ice rink).


----------



## Onceler

There isn't an event coming up--just the unlocking of the classic costumes and attractions.

The classic costumes are permanent content. They will be unlocked on November 14. Tokens for Mickey's costume will be given away each day until November 23. After the 23rd, they can be purchased from Merlin. Once you have Mickey's costume, he will help with the tokens for Minnie and Pete. We will also need some of the level-up tokens for all three, so they will start appearing again.

The Steamboat Willie attraction is permanent and will be available in platinum chests.

A Black And White Hat concession will be available for only a limited time.

They also hinted about upcoming hints about the next event.


----------



## Gothmic

mmmears said:


> I tried but it was glitchy here and I didn't have the patience to find a way to make it work.  I saw it was in B&W and there is a Steamboat Willie attraction that I believe can only be found in the platinum chests.    That was enough for me (the person who still doesn't have the dumb ice rink).



Same feeling here, this is almost sealing the deal for me. They also expect me to spend elixir to get cloth for these costumes when I am months away from getting Toy Story Mania with elixir. As of now, my want for completeness in this game is over, the next step will be my desire to play it at all. This game had so much promise but the fun is fading. I still remember the teaser video for the game years ago, I had high hopes.


----------



## mmmears

At least it's permanent content.  That SW attraction looks large.  New land?  Why would we need that?


----------



## AJGolden1013

I saw people playing. I want to play too.

Mayor - collecting for 4
Tia Dalma - collecting for 10
Sebastian - collecting for 9
Ariel - collecting for 8
Eric - collecting for 10
King Triton - collecting for 8
Flounder - collecting for 9
Ursula - collecting for 8

Ugh, these clams........


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm in the same exact position you're in
> 
> Have Ursula at 9, Triton and Ariel at 8, and the Mayor at like negative three or something.



Wait, I thought you said you had your Mayor up to level 6 or 7 earlier in the week? Your making me question if that statement was true?

*Edit*: Oh, I get it, your kidding us now. You just didn’t want to make everyone else feel bad about how far behind we our with our Mayors.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> At least it's permanent content.  That SW attraction looks large.  New land?  Why would we need that?


Guess I don't have to worry about the size of SW.   If it's in a platinum chest, it'll probably take a few years to get it!!  For some reason, my platinums only ever have musical fountains or sun dials anymore.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thanks everyone for the livestream info


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Guess I don't have to worry about the size of SW.   If it's in a platinum chest, it'll probably take a few years to get it!!  For some reason, my platinums only ever have musical fountains or sun dials anymore.



Good point.  I think about land space when I get annoyed about the ice rink that I really don't need anymore.


----------



## mshanson3121

Onceler said:


> There isn't an event coming up--just the unlocking of the classic costumes and attractions.
> 
> The classic costumes are permanent content. They will be unlocked on November 14. Tokens for Mickey's costume will be given away each day until November 23. After the 23rd, they can be purchased from Merlin. Once you have Mickey's costume, he will help with the tokens for Minnie and Pete. We will also need some of the level-up tokens for all three, so they will start appearing again.
> 
> The Steamboat Willie attraction is permanent and will be available in platinum chests.
> 
> A Black And White Hat concession will be available for only a limited time.
> 
> They also hinted about upcoming hints about the next event.




I figured it was too soon for an event .the next one will start in 2-3 weeks and run till over Christmas like every other year .


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Good point.  I think about land space when I get annoyed about the ice rink that I really don't need anymore.


And...the ice rink is pretty big too.  You are probably better without it.  But now that I said that, you'll probably get it in your next platinum chest. Lol


----------



## mikegood2

So glad to see that we don’t have an event starting next week! Now I have a chance of leveling all my characters, minus the Mayor, before the next event, which should be in a few weeks.


----------



## Chrisvee

Arundal said:


> Did anyone get something worthwhile from that platinum box or was it just an intern joke? Lmao


stupid topiary


----------



## Araminta18

a ramen noodle stand from my platinum chest.  *sigh*


----------



## GerhardGe

i´m about to unlock celia,eve,pete,minnie in the next weeks.is it smarter to level up the ones i have already or go for those i can welcome?i´ve seen that high level charaters do better in events.but if those charaters might be needed in the next event i will regret not getting them.

PS:about the platinum chest i got days ago..i got the noodle stand.which is still ok as it gives me some extra magic for free


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Onceler said:


> They also hinted about upcoming hints about the next event.



Hints about hints?  Sounds about right

I am glad it is permanent cocntent and sounds like other than the attraction (which is in a platinum cheat so will take like 2 years to get) the rest is reasonable to get (even if will take time) and not like each outfit is 240 gems or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

A bit jealous of those who are so far along with leveling up characters

I have so much left go on - still have all the BH6 to get to level 10, Micheal and Christopher Robin to get to 10 and 9 respectfully.  TLM are still at like level 7 and of course the Mayor is at negative 3

Oh well, at least a lot to keep characters busy


----------



## Haley R

I just welcomed fauna and now I’m waiting 60 minutes for chip (the chipmunk). I’ve been leveling characters like crazy so my potion is starting to get pretty low. I’m at like 80k. I’m sure it will work it’s way back up.


----------



## cpc7857

GerhardGe said:


> i´m about to unlock celia,eve,pete,minnie in the next weeks.is it smarter to level up the ones i have already or go for those i can welcome?i´ve seen that high level charaters do better in events.but if those charaters might be needed in the next event i will regret not getting them.
> 
> PS:about the platinum chest i got days ago..i got the noodle stand.which is still ok as it gives me some extra magic for free



I always go for new characters as the priority.  Once you have them, they'll start earning their own magic and tokens for other characters.


----------



## hopemax

GerhardGe said:


> i´m about to unlock celia,eve,pete,minnie in the next weeks.is it smarter to level up the ones i have already or go for those i can welcome?i´ve seen that high level charaters do better in events.but if those charaters might be needed in the next event i will regret not getting them.
> 
> PS:about the platinum chest i got days ago..i got the noodle stand.which is still ok as it gives me some extra magic for free



Celia and Pete are essential to the main storyline, so your focus should be on them.  Once you get them, you will be able to battle Zurg and open the Fantasyland portal.  You need Roz too, I don't know where you are with her.  Almost everyone asks, "Why is my game stuck?"  And it's always because of needing those 3 characters in your kingdom.    Eve is non-essential.  She can earn Event Currency and gets used in Tower Challenges, but since we just had one, you'll probably have her by the next time we have one anyway.  Minnie is in between.  She does earn EC.


----------



## mmmears

cpc7857 said:


> I always go for new characters as the priority.  Once you have them, they'll start earning their own magic and tokens for other characters.



I do the same.  Plus they also open up new parts of the game.


----------



## mikegood2

WOW, some people on this board have an incredible memory on what characters help with what!  I can’t remember what characters help with something a day after I finish it.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> WOW, some people on this board have an incredible memory on what characters help with what!  I can’t remember what characters help with something a day after I finish it.



When like 20 people ask, "When do I get to the Zurg battle!?!?" you tend to remember it


----------



## Haley R

Just opened up It’s a Small World. Now I’m working on getting Dale.


----------



## mmmears

First world problem here, but I've been saving my platinum chests for this event or until something good comes up (since I figure I'm never going to get the dumb ice rink anyway).  I had 5, got one more yesterday, and now just pulled a 7th one, filling all my spots.  So now I have one up on the pedestal with no hope of getting Steamboat Willie's attraction.  I'm somewhat annoyed, but I guess I am also grateful that I have a stash of them for this next chapter.


----------



## AliceAnn

Is anyone else getting sent to a National car Rental site after watching the Patrick Warburton ad? It just happened for the 3rd time. I can’t get out of it. Had to turn iPad off & back on to get back to the game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AliceAnn said:


> Is anyone else getting sent to a National car Rental site after watching the Patrick Warburton ad? It just happened for the 3rd time. I can’t get out of it. Had to turn iPad off & back on to get back to the game.


Wow,  that sounds even more annoying than watching the ad.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> First world problem here, but I've been saving my platinum chests for this event or until something good comes up (since I figure I'm never going to get the dumb ice rink anyway).  I had 5, got one more yesterday, and now just pulled a 7th one, filling all my spots.  So now I have one up on the pedestal with no hope of getting Steamboat Willie's attraction.  I'm somewhat annoyed, but I guess I am also grateful that I have a stash of them for this next chapter.


I have 3 that I am saving, not that it'll do much good, but there is always hope!


----------



## Haley R

I’m hoping I’m able to get goofy’s pirate costume. I joined late on the event knowing I don’t have a lot of options for getting the needed stuff to kill the crabs. I’m ranked #8 right now so it’s close. I had Mickey doing his task last night to get a net and I wake up and of course he gives me green fabric instead...


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 3 that I am saving, not that it'll do much good, but there is always hope!



Just got another.... coronian sun dial.  




Haley R said:


> I’m hoping I’m able to get goofy’s pirate costume. I joined late on the event knowing I don’t have a lot of options for getting the needed stuff to kill the crabs. I’m ranked #8 right now so it’s close. I had Mickey doing his task last night to get a net and I wake up and of course he gives me green fabric instead...



I hope you get Goofy's costume!


----------



## hopemax

I plopped 2 Gold chests on my platforms overnight in my Windows game.  Surprisingly, I actually got Bambi's Float.  Long after I finished with Bambi, but whatever.  But now there is nothing meaningful in Gold chests in either of my games.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Just got another.... coronian sun dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get Goofy's costume!


Thanks, me too!


----------



## mara512

Well for me it is another deer topiary.


----------



## GerhardGe

i started the event today.already had the nets a couple days already.doing fine so far beeing in the top 10 with many others that just started.just a few people have 1 or 2 more crabs so i´m optimistic i get the costume.hope it helps for the POTC characters?!
somehow also a platinum chest popped out of someone who did a task.with the one i get tomorrow from the calendar series that´s gonna be 2 i can open.i hope at least 1 of them gives me something shiny  
my biggest hits so far was the BOTB tea cups attraction and the jetpacks from the silver chest.sad and very weird though it´s actually no attraction the kids can go to.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Haley R said:


> I’m hoping I’m able to get goofy’s pirate costume. I joined late on the event knowing I don’t have a lot of options for getting the needed stuff to kill the crabs. I’m ranked #8 right now so it’s close. I had Mickey doing his task last night to get a net and I wake up and of course he gives me green fabric instead...


Same here!  I'm in 3rd right now with just one jeweled crab.  I'm hoping to get the items again overnight to be able to get a 2nd crab tomorrow in order to make sure I stay in the top 10 and get the pirate costume this time around.


----------



## Haley R

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Same here!  I'm in 3rd right now with just one jeweled crab.  I'm hoping to get the items again overnight to be able to get a 2nd crab tomorrow in order to make sure I stay in the top 10 and get the pirate costume this time around.


I should’ve joined even later than I did. I think I’m in 6th and I accidentally sent goofy off on his 12 hr task to get Donald’s token but he gets the crab jewel things fast


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Okay, so I've been leveling characters almost non-stop lately in order to get their stupid tokens out of my chests!  Here's the latest update:

Level is current level; missing tokens for next level are in ():
*Lvl 9:* Bullseye, Elizabeth Swann (19 hats, 13 ears), Fauna, Judy Hopps, Nick Wilde (26 ties, 23 ears), Jack Skellington, Dopey, Happy, Snow White (7 birds), Kanga, Nani, Honey Lemon (currently lvling to 9)
*Lvl 8:* Wendy (7 thread, 1 ear), Eeyore, Tigger, Roo, Piglet, Rabbit, Angel (3 ears), Sebastian
*Lvl 7:* Will Turner, Flash, Pooh, Lilo, Stitch, Pleakley, Jumba, Cobra Bubbles
*Lvl 6: *Toy Alien, Chief Bogo, Mowgli, Shere Khan, Zero, Beast
*Lvl 5:* Thumper, Bagheera, Baloo, Olaf, Hiro, Baymax, Go Go, Fred, Wasabi, Scuttle, Eric
*Lvl 4:* Peter Pan (10 flutes, 8 ears), Elastigirl, Anna, Christopher Robin (3 drums, 4 ears), Yokai, Ariel, Triton, Flounder, Ursula
*Lvl 3:* John Darling, Capt. Barbossa, Bambi
*Lvl 2:* Michael (6 bears, 3 ears), Tia Dalma, Jack-Jack, Sally, Oogie Boogie
*Lvl 1:* Mayor

Premium characters I don't have:
Rex, Capt. Hook, Jack Sparrow, Davy Jones, Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flower, King Louie

Event characters I don't have (missed events before I started playing, and a couple of Snow White characters since I was on vacation and not playing often during that event):
Dash, Violet, Mr. Incredible, Frozone, Syndrome, Elsa, Hans, Kristoff, Sven, Shang, Mulan, Mushu, Belle, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Gaston, Evil Queen, Grumpy


----------



## GerhardGe

i´m in 2nd right now with 5 others (2 of them bots as they have those disney names with a number behind) and i get the 3rd crab once mickey comes back with the 2nd net.just can´t beat 1st place as it´s clear she has at least one of the premium characters.so yea,i´m happy with the costume and 15 gems.plus my 2 platinum chests.sounds like tomorrow is a good day


----------



## KPach525

It feels like a month since I’ve read any posts here or posted myself (though it’s probably been only a week). But lots of progress. But I missed out on the mayor, but no crying as it seems he is nearly impossible to level up. 

Update since last post in green

Toy Alien - ready for 9 collecting for 10
Peter Pan - ready for 10 MAXED
Wendy - ready for 10 MAXED
Michael - collecting for 10 ready for 10
John - ready for 10 MAXED
Captain Hook - ready for 10 MAXED
Barbossa - ready for 9 collecting for 10
Tia Dalma - collecting for 7 collecting for 9
Davy Jones - collecting for 9 ready for 10
C. Robin - leveling to 9 collecting for 10
Microbot purgatory
Hiro - ready for 9 collecting for 10
Baymax - collecting for 9 collecting for 10
Yokai - collecting for 10 ready for 10
Go Go - ready for 10 MAXED
Honey Lemon - ready for 10 MAXED
Fred - collecting for 9 collecting for 10
Wasabi - collecting for 9 collecting for 10
Clam purgatory
Sebastian - ready for 7 collecting for 9
Scuttle - ready for 7 collecting for 8
Ariel - collecting for 7 collecting for 8
Eric - ready for 7 ready for 8
Triton - ready for 7 collecting for 8
Flounder - collecting for 7 ready for 7
Ursula - collecting for 7 collecting for 8

On a flight to Germany for the week, so I’ll do some reading now. I’ve actually missed this page


----------



## Haley R

Okay so I’ve got almost 300 gems now. I’ve been saving without spending on anything at all. Should I buy a premium character or keep saving for the next event? I haven’t bought any premium characters before. I’ve gotten lucky with chests but that’s it

ETA: Well I placed 6th and managed to get goofy’s costume and 5 gems so I’m pretty happy with that.


----------



## supernova

GerhardGe said:


> i´m in 2nd right now with 5 others (2 of them bots as they have those disney names with a number behind) and i get the 3rd crab once mickey comes back with the 2nd net.just can´t beat 1st place as it´s clear she has at least one of the premium characters.so yea,i´m happy with the costume and 15 gems.plus my 2 platinum chests.sounds like tomorrow is a good day


Those aren't bots.  The game assigns names when a player does not create a profile.   I was DonaldDuckFan####### for the longest time before I realized that I could change it.


----------



## GerhardGe

oh,i see,i thank you!i assumed it because when i was reading the first pages of this thread people wondered where these "friends come from" since no one of their friends list actually plays it.i´m connected with MSN and don´t have any friends at all there that play it.
2h to go in the event and i´m the only one now at 2nd place with 3 crabs.looks like i sealed the deal.i have a question about mickeys magic costume.is there another way than purchasing through merlin?i saw a couple pages ago mickey does his own fabric?!do i need to level up more or just progress more through the story or how does it work?thanks in advance!
really don´t plan yet to purchase anything from merlin with my very limited magic.the alien toy seems at the moment nearly impossible to unlock right now for me

edit:my first platinum chest from the calendar series gave me a shiny:cannon statue! <3


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> Okay so I’ve got almost 300 gems now. I’ve been saving without spending on anything at all. Should I buy a premium character or keep saving for the next event? I haven’t bought any premium characters before. I’ve gotten lucky with chests but that’s it
> 
> ETA: Well I placed 6th and managed to get goofy’s costume and 5 gems so I’m pretty happy with that.



honestly I would probably wait for an event and get the premium character(s) there as they will also help with that event


----------



## mikegood2

Ignoring the Mayor, I’m now down to 3 level 9 tLM characters left to level! 

*Ariel*: 16/30, 20/30
*King* *Triton*: 20/35, 17/35
*Ursula*: 10/30, 27/35

45/300 SeaShells

Also passed 1000 gems right before I went to bed last night.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Ignoring the Mayor, I’m now down to 3 level 9 tLM characters left to level!
> 
> *Ariel*: 16/30, 20/30
> *King* *Triton*: 20/35, 17/35
> *Ursula*: 10/30, 27/35
> 
> 45/300 SeaShells
> 
> Also passed 1000 gems right before I went to bed last night.



I'll play, too.

You have to ignore the mayor since there just isn't much movement over there.  Mine is STILL at Level 3, and he still needs 5 ear hats to get to level 4.  I figure that's about a week more of sending characters out to get those items.

Ariel- Level 9 - 19/30 and 16/30


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly I would probably wait for an event and get the premium character(s) there as they will also help with that event


Thanks for your reply! I’ll keep saving them then. Right now I’m working on getting dale, aurora, and Donald. I should have dale by the end of today


----------



## GerhardGe

aaaand...another cannon statue out of my 2nd platinum chest.if it would at least be a stand..


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Thanks for your reply! I’ll keep saving them then. Right now I’m working on getting dale, aurora, and Donald. I should have dale by the end of today



Just going to chime in that I think it's good advice.  Save it until there's a character you feel you really need.


----------



## rr333

Ugh... Just realized the Mayor is ready to level up to 3 and I just sent someone to level up for 16 hrs. Oh well, he will level up in the morning


----------



## PrincessP

mikegood2 said:


> Ignoring the Mayor, I’m now down to 3 level 9 tLM characters left to level!
> 
> *Ariel*: 16/30, 20/30
> *King* *Triton*: 20/35, 17/35
> *Ursula*: 10/30, 27/35
> 
> 45/300 SeaShells
> 
> Also passed 1000 gems right before I went to bed last night.



I will chime in, too. It feels great to be winding down to send more characters home. 

Triton - currently leveling to 10
Ursula - lvl 9.   23/30   35/35
Ariel - lvl 9.  12/30   13/30

5/200 clam shells

And, of course, the mayor. 

Cannon statue from Platinum chest. 

Excited about the steamboat willie costumes!


----------



## m3owbox

Am I missing something? why is everyone so interested in leveling up the Mayor>?


----------



## CallieMar

I actually managed to come in 9th with 1 crab today.  Woo hoo!  I don't even know what Goofy's Pirate costume does, lol.

Here is where I stand: 

Bambi - leveling up to 10 
Tia Dalma - collecting for 10
Jack-Jack - collecting for 8, takes forever since I only have 3 characters
Mayor - forever stuck at level 2 because I don't have the buildings needed for collecting tasks
Christopher Robin - ready for 10
Fred - ready for 10
Wasabi - ready for 10
Sebastian - ready for 10
Scuttle - ready for 10
Ariel - collecting for 9
Prince Eric -  collecting 10
King Triton - collecting for 9
Flounder - collecting for 10
Ursula - collecting for 9


----------



## mmmears

m3owbox said:


> Am I missing something? why is everyone so interested in leveling up the Mayor>?



I can only speak for myself, but I try to level them all up.  Also I have nothing left to do in the game other than working on my characters.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Little late, but I didn't begin the crab event until late yesterday morning.  I just wanted to get to 10 to receive the 5 gems.  I got to 10 last night and stopped collecting them.  This morning I was rewarded the 25 gems for first place.  There must have been no one playing on my leader board.  Then to burst my bubble, I got a cannon from my platinum chest.  Wish I could save the ones I win until a future date.


----------



## mikegood2

m3owbox said:


> Am I missing something? why is everyone so interested in leveling up the Mayor>?





mmmears said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I try to level them all up.  Also I have nothing left to do in the game other than working on my characters.



What @mmmears said! Also, think we’ve mentioned the Mayor, because he's gonna really be a long, long grind to level.


----------



## Windwaker4444

My turn...
This is my smallest list ever:

Ariel lv 8 (just need 3 bags)
Mayor lv 3 (halfway to 4)

It's such a strange feeling to have such a short list.  I think I had around 16 characters at the time of LM.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I constantly forget to level up my characters passed Level 8 or 9 so I have probably 90% of my characters to finish still but I'm finally working on them if for no other reason than to thin out the chest rewards and get free gems.


----------



## Wdw1015

iOS update is available now, fyi


----------



## GerhardGe

curious what this next event is about.and what characters i might exactly need for it.is it possible that pluto will be needed since it´s mickey themed?that would be a premium character i coul eventually afford until then.so far my priority is to level or maybe even max out mickey and goofy,after that daisy.that´s pretty much all i have from that part so far.
i was a bit sad the pirate costume of goofy didn´t actually change anything.i was hoping he could collect for POTC.


----------



## squirrel

Down to 4 more characters to level to 10 (all ready) plus the LM (3 at 9, rest at 8) and the Mayor (level 3).  Collecting a few more shells before levelling up another LM to 9.

Still waiting to get Bambi Float and Splash Mountain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update is available now, fyi



thanks!  Didn't show up in my list of apps that have an update, but when I searched specifically for it, then it showed there was an update


----------



## GerhardGe

i also went to the microsoft store after i read about this here.it didn´t show there was an update.once i closed the store though the notification for an successful update popped up.strange it didn´t tell me earlier in the game.
love the new loading screen!


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> i also went to the microsoft store after i read about this here.it didn´t show there was an update.once i closed the store though the notification for an successful update popped up.strange it didn´t tell me earlier in the game.
> love the new loading screen!


I like the new loading screen, too, but why are there still Halloween decorations in the park lol


----------



## GerhardGe

probably gets removed with the next real update when the event starts.so the loading screen is just a little teaser


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I like the new loading screen, too, but why are there still Halloween decorations in the park lol



Also really like the new loading/splash screen. Overall I think they do a really good job with the loading screens *EXCEPT* for the game logo. Maybe it’s just the graphic designer in me but the games logo is always way to small and/or improperly placed, imho. I knew it’s not a big deal in any way, but it has always bugged me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> I like the new loading screen, too, but why are there still Halloween decorations in the park lol



also noticed the icon for the game on my phone changed - now in black and white.  Seems like it has been a while since they changed the app icon


----------



## mikegood2

Just hit level level 58!  Any suggestions on what I should do with that extra gem and 1725 magic? Don’t want to go crazy and spend it all at one time, but I can obviously do *A* *LOT* with it.


----------



## mara512

TheMaxRebo said:


> also noticed the icon for the game on my phone changed - now in black and white.  Seems like it has been a while since they changed the app icon




Hmmmm I still have old loading screen and logo.

Edited:  finally updated


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> Hmmmm I still have old loading screen and logo.


Even after updating?


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> Even after updating?



The update wouldn’t show for me but I finally got it.


----------



## lmmatooki

I'm back!! I hate that I have been away for so long. My work has hit its busy season so that means longer days and falling asleep right when you get home haha. I hope all is well and this event is very intriguing to me!


----------



## Sazzafraz

The intern' s brilliance baffles me again. So there's no way to earn classic fabric other than building the steamboat which can only be won.  Well that will take me years


----------



## squirrel

Well, I updated last night but the only thing that happened was the opening screen and the app icon.  

This morning I got Classic Fabric, is this the only thing that's suppose to happen?  If so I will continue to level my characters that are at 9.


----------



## GerhardGe

you get all of mickey´s fabric through the daily rewards and mickey will help then get those for minnie and pete


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I like the new loading screen, too, but why are there still Halloween decorations in the park lol


It's still fall, so it makes sense to have the orange trees and pumpkins around.  The spider webs?  Not so much.  But I'm fine with fall decorations until December.


----------



## supernova

Characterwise, Ariel is at 8 and nearly to 9.  Triton is at 9.  The Mayor is now at negative four.


----------



## hopemax

Minnie and Pete also require Button fabric.  That can only be earned by having the Steamboat Willie attraction or 800 elixir a piece.  We need 30 total, so 30,000 elixir.  Yep, that's going to be awhile too.


----------



## figment_jii

Does the two-device trick still work for opening chests?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sazzafraz said:


> The intern' s brilliance baffles me again. So there's no way to earn classic fabric other than building the steamboat which can only be won.  Well that will take me years



well, you get the ones you need for Mickey at least just through the daily rewards - so you don't need any other way ... at least until after the event ends


----------



## mmmears

Wow.  This is going to take a long, long time.  I don't have high hopes about getting the Steamboat Willie attraction.



lmmatooki said:


> I'm back!! I hate that I have been away for so long. My work has hit its busy season so that means longer days and falling asleep right when you get home haha. I hope all is well and this event is very intriguing to me!



Nice to see you back!  You were missed!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> Minnie and Pete also require Button fabric.  That can only be earned by having the Steamboat Willie attraction or 800 elixir a piece.  We need 30 total, so 30,000 elixir.  Yep, that's going to be awhile too.



I think only Mickey's costume is limited to only being won during the event - so yeah, the others will be set up to take forever to get


----------



## TheMaxRebo

small thing, but noticed one of Mickey's items can be won via the Mickey parade float - so if you don't have that one set up at part of your parade you might want to switch out something for it


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think only Mickey's costume is limited to only being won during the event - so yeah, the others will be set up to take forever to get



What's the time limit on the event? I'm not seeing any event pop-up window in my game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> What's the time limit on the event? I'm not seeing any event pop-up window in my game.



i thought it said it was through the 23rd - but maybe I understood it wrong and just that it is through the 23rd that you will get fabric as the daily reward, not that Mickey's constume can only be gotten by the 23rd (maybe I took those things to be the same - that is, if you don't get enough fabric by the 23rd then you can't get Mickey)


----------



## cliscinsky

figment_jii said:


> Does the two-device trick still work for opening chests?



It seems to.  However it really, really, REALLY shows me how rigged the whole chest system really is.  I've opened about 20 chest so far with that method, and EVERY single time, I've gotten the pirate mast. I've tried tapping while looking at the flashing objects.  I've tried looking away and randomly tapping.  I've tried tapping immediately.  I've tried tapping after waiting for a while.  Every time, I've gotten the pirate mast.  Just did it while typing this, and guess what, Pirate Mast AGAIN.  There is absolutely no way if this was truly a random tapper I should get 20 straight Pirate Masts.  Completely ridiculous.  Here's one more for ya that I've attached.  I just did this one with my eyes closed.  I'll let you guess what it is.

Update: I've given up for today.  Have opened at least another 10 chests.  Every one the Pirate Mast.


----------



## Haley R

I’m sorry, I must be blind, but where do you find the steamboat willie attraction?


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> It's still fall, so it makes sense to have the orange trees and pumpkins around.  The spider webs?  Not so much.  But I'm fine with fall decorations until December.


I’m ready for Christmas lol


----------



## cliscinsky

Haley R said:


> I’m sorry, I must be blind, but where do you find the steamboat willie attraction?



Can only be found in a Platinum Chest.  I wish you luck.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Haley R said:


> I’m sorry, I must be blind, but where do you find the steamboat willie attraction?



It’s in platinum chests.




I made the mistake of looking at the Facebook threads and my god some people who play this game are the worst combination of inpatient and stupid. Everything but the concession stand is permanent content. You have time to grind away at the tokens & attraction and the ones who buy chests and don’t instantly get what they want are crying “cash grab”. I’m curious if they buy lottery tickets and then complain if they didn’t become millionaires.


----------



## Haley R

cliscinsky said:


> Can only be found in a Platinum Chest.  I wish you luck.





JamesGarvey said:


> It’s in platinum chests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of looking at the Facebook threads and my god some people who play this game are the worst combination of inpatient and stupid. Everything but the concession stand is permanent content. You have time to grind away at the tokens & attraction and the ones who buy chests and don’t instantly get what they want are crying “cash grab”. I’m curious if they buy lottery tickets and then complain if they didn’t become millionaires.


Lol I’m not wasting my gems on that. I’ll save them for the next event. I’ll probably get mickey’s costume and that’s it. I’m trying to collect stuff for aurora right now


----------



## mara512

hopemax said:


> Minnie and Pete also require Button fabric.  That can only be earned by having the Steamboat Willie attraction or 800 elixir a piece.  We need 30 total, so 30,000 elixir.  Yep, that's going to be awhile too.



I thought they said Mickey couldn’t help collect for this once you have his costume?


----------



## hopemax

mara512 said:


> I thought they said Mickey couldn’t help collect for this once you have his costume?



Mickey has a task with his Classic Costume BUT it also requires Steamboat Willie attraction.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Mickey has a task with his Classic Costume BUT it also requires Steamboat Willie attraction.



Ugh! It's such a money grab that I refuse to play it. If I get lucky and win the Steamboat Willie attraction in a Platinum Chest great! But I’m not gonna spend gems or cash on platinum chests just so I can gamble on possible winning one. If/when we get Mickey classic costume it's also inexcusable not to let him collect the fabric! If they want to make it challenging great, but make it legendary or make it a 24 hour job. Also, if they want require SB Willie attraction required than give us more options to get it. Make it purchasable with gems, even if it’s a lot, or make it so we could buy it with cash. Doubt I’d do either, but give people those option.

*EDIT*: Like other have said, I guess we can still get Button Classic Fabric 30 (15 each for Minnie Mouse and Pete) with elixir, but that’s the only way to get them.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Ugh! It's such a money grab that I refuse to play it. If I get lucky and win the Steamboat Willie attraction in a Platinum Chest great! But I’m not gonna spend gems or cash on platinum chests just so I can gamble on possible winning one. If/when we get Mickey classic costume it's also inexcusable not to let him collect the fabric! If they want to make it challenging great, but make it legendary or make it a 24 hour job. Also, if they want require SB Willie attraction required than give us more options to get it. Make it purchasable with gems, even if it’s a lot, or make it so we could buy it with cash. Doubt I’d do either, but give people those option.



Just so we are all clear in our ranting.  There are 2 types of Fabric. Once Mickey has his costume, he can earn one of the fabrics..  The 2nd fabric requires the attraction, in addition to the costume.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Just so we are all clear in our ranting.  There are 2 types of Fabric. Once Mickey has his costume, he can earn one of the fabrics..  The 2nd fabric requires the attraction, in addition to the costume.



 Funny that you said that, because I was updating my post with that information when you were typing your post.


----------



## jeremy1002

Hey the classic fibers I won today are missing.  Progress for Mickey shows zero of them.


----------



## GerhardGe

cliscinsky said:


> It seems to.  However it really, really, REALLY shows me how rigged the whole chest system really is.  I've opened about 20 chest so far with that method, and EVERY single time, I've gotten the pirate mast. I've tried tapping while looking at the flashing objects.  I've tried looking away and randomly tapping.  I've tried tapping immediately.  I've tried tapping after waiting for a while.  Every time, I've gotten the pirate mast.  Just did it while typing this, and guess what, Pirate Mast AGAIN.  There is absolutely no way if this was truly a random tapper I should get 20 straight Pirate Masts.  Completely ridiculous.  Here's one more for ya that I've attached.  I just did this one with my eyes closed.  I'll let you guess what it is.
> 
> Update: I've given up for today.  Have opened at least another 10 chests.  Every one the Pirate Mast.



i normally don´t look.the last couple times i tested though if i could actually tap the right token if i was fast enough.and maybe i was just lucky but i could.this of course only worked for tokens.probably for attraction it doesn´t work or the time remaining to tap on it will be much less than an earhat for example


----------



## wnwardii

jeremy1002 said:


> Hey the classic fibers I won today are missing. Progress for Mickey shows zero of them.



Glad I am not the only one that this appears to have happened to.


----------



## mmmears

cliscinsky said:


> It seems to.  However it really, really, REALLY shows me how rigged the whole chest system really is.  I've opened about 20 chest so far with that method, and EVERY single time, I've gotten the pirate mast. I've tried tapping while looking at the flashing objects.  I've tried looking away and randomly tapping.  I've tried tapping immediately.  I've tried tapping after waiting for a while.  Every time, I've gotten the pirate mast.  Just did it while typing this, and guess what, Pirate Mast AGAIN.  There is absolutely no way if this was truly a random tapper I should get 20 straight Pirate Masts.  Completely ridiculous.  Here's one more for ya that I've attached.  I just did this one with my eyes closed.  I'll let you guess what it is.
> 
> Update: I've given up for today.  Have opened at least another 10 chests.  Every one the Pirate Mast.



Perhaps this means that they fixed it and the cheat doesn't work anymore.


----------



## fab1976

WOW!!! Popped in here to see what people are saying about these new costumes, thought hmmm I have a lot of gems right now maybe I’ll grab a platinum chest just to see, just once. And I got the steamboat!! I never have that luck, and rarely post here, so had to share that!


----------



## mmmears

fab1976 said:


> WOW!!! Popped in here to see what people are saying about these new costumes, thought hmmm I have a lot of gems right now maybe I’ll grab a platinum chest just to see, just once. And I got the steamboat!! I never have that luck, and rarely post here, so had to share that!



Gameloft mole?


----------



## fab1976

mmmears said:


> Gameloft mole?


Ha! Perhaps if I was a new profile I would tend to agree with that? But no, been around since the beginning, just don’t post a lot on here. First posted back on page 8, within the first weeks of the game coming out!


----------



## mikegood2

fab1976 said:


> WOW!!! Popped in here to see what people are saying about these new costumes, thought hmmm I have a lot of gems right now maybe I’ll grab a platinum chest just to see, just once. And I got the steamboat!! I never have that luck, and rarely post here, so had to share that!



Congrats, always nice when you get a nice pull!!!



mmmears said:


> Gameloft mole?



Now, now @mmmears that not nice!

To prove it, I bought a premium chess and got...a Bronze Brair Rose!!! Darn it @mmmears looks like your right! @fab1976 is obviously a Gameloft mole, who has infiltrated this tread, to trick gullible players (like me) to buy Platinum Chests. *NOOOOOO*!!!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

fab1976 said:


> Ha! Perhaps if I was a new profile I would tend to agree with that? But no, been around since the beginning, just don’t post a lot on here. First posted back on page 8, within the first weeks of the game coming out!


Exactly what a deeply embedded  undercover mole would say, to throw us off!!! We’re on to you!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hey guys.  I was thinking about how I felt about the new costumes and SW after reading all the posts and well...I honestly have no mixed emotions at all.  I'm not excited, outraged or unexcited.  Looks like I'll be able to get Mickey's costume and the rest will come in time. After all, they are just costumes that'll we'll earn overtime, kinda like Jack's coat that really didn't do much.  And as far as SW is concerned, I'm putting up my platinum chests hoping for a miracle, but I really don't have the land for it anyways.  It's nice to have new permanent content, but overall, it's kinda no big deal imho.  I'm still more focused on leveling my remaining Ariel to 10 and waiting for the next real event.  

For anyone who has won SW, how big is it just out of curiosity?  It looks pretty big.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hey guys.  I was thinking about how I felt about the new costumes and SW after reading all the posts and well...I honestly have no mixed emotions at all.  I'm not excited, outraged or unexcited.  Looks like I'll be able to get Mickey's costume and the rest will come in time. After all, they are just costumes that'll we'll earn overtime, kinda like Jack's coat that really didn't do much.  And as far as SW is concerned, I'm putting up my platinum chests hoping for a miracle, but I really don't have the land for it anyways.  It's nice to have new permanent content, but overall, it's kinda no big deal imho.  I'm still more focused on leveling my remaining Ariel to 10 and waiting for the next real event.
> 
> For anyone who has won SW, how big is it just out of curiosity?  It looks pretty big.



I agree.  It's pretty anti-climactic isn't it?  I would have hoped for something more interesting for Mickey's 90th, but I knew better.


----------



## Wdw1015

Maybe it’s a coincidence but ever since the update, the Mayor’s drops have been much better. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## mmmears

All I've noticed is that, since the update, I have to reload my game each and every time I want to play it.    Definitely means I'm playing less frequently today.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hey guys.  I was thinking about how I felt about the new costumes and SW after reading all the posts and well...I honestly have no mixed emotions at all.  I'm not excited, outraged or unexcited.  Looks like I'll be able to get Mickey's costume and the rest will come in time. After all, they are just costumes that'll we'll earn overtime, kinda like Jack's coat that really didn't do much.  And as far as SW is concerned, I'm putting up my platinum chests hoping for a miracle, but I really don't have the land for it anyways.  It's nice to have new permanent content, but overall, it's kinda no big deal imho.  I'm still more focused on leveling my remaining Ariel to 10 and waiting for the next real event.
> 
> For anyone who has won SW, how big is it just out of curiosity?  It looks pretty big.





mmmears said:


> I agree.  It's pretty anti-climactic isn't it?  I would have hoped for something more interesting for Mickey's 90th, but I knew better.



While I may have gone on a mini rant earlier about the costumes, like both of you I really don't care too much about getting the costumes. Truth be told, I’ll get Mickey Mouse some time this week and I’ll be happy.

What did/does bug me is that the only way to get the Botton Classic Fabric, except for buying them with elixir, is with SW attraction. The fact that bacically luck is the only way to get SW really bothers me. You could get lucky and get it on your first of second platinum chest, or spend resources and/or cash and not get one from 100+ platinum chests. All they would need to do is make it elite and make it a a 24 hour Mickey job and I’d be happy.

If the SW attraction approach is a one time thing that’s fine. My concern is that this could be an approach they use in the future and that’s why I went on my rant.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> If the SW attraction approach is a one time thing that’s fine. My concern is that this could be an approach they use in the future and that’s why I went on my rant.



It's not the first time.  Remember Davy Jones, and then there's that ice rink.  I am not a fan of them putting stuff like this in the platinum chests, but clearly Gameloft thinks it's a marvelous idea.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> It's not the first time.  Remember Davy Jones, and then there's that ice rink.  I am not a fan of them putting stuff like this in the platinum chests, but clearly Gameloft thinks it's a marvelous idea.



Yep, not the first or last time they do that with attractions and while somewhat annoying, I don’t have a problem with that. It’s the fact that it’s the only way to collect an item/fabric is what bugs me. I think that aspect is new?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Ugh! It's such a money grab that I refuse to play it. If I get lucky and win the Steamboat Willie attraction in a Platinum Chest great! But I’m not gonna spend gems or cash on platinum chests just so I can gamble on possible winning one. If/when we get Mickey classic costume it's also inexcusable not to let him collect the fabric! If they want to make it challenging great, but make it legendary or make it a 24 hour job. Also, if they want require SB Willie attraction required than give us more options to get it.


I think we both know the reason why there aren't more ways to get the Steamboat Willie.

But if you do end up gambling gems for the chest, I hope you enjoy your Aurora statues.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I think we both know the reason why there aren't more ways to get the Steamboat Willie.
> 
> But if you do end up gambling gems for the chest, I hope you enjoy your Aurora statues.



I do! Cleared out an entire plot of land it dedicated it to the statue. 

Crossed 1K gems and haven’t spend any for a long time, so figured I needed my yearly reminder that using gems on chests is a big mistake. Won’t do that again, until this time next year.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Crossed 1K gems and haven’t spend any for a long time, so figured I needed my yearly reminder that using gems on chests is a big mistake. Won’t do that again, until this time next year.


I equate it to eating at White Castle.  I'll drive past and think, "Wow, I haven't had one of their burgers in forever." Twenty minutes later I am quickly reminded why I hadn't returned in a long while.  And then I'm good for about eight or nine months when the cycle happens all over again.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I think we both know the reason why there aren't more ways to get the Steamboat Willie.
> 
> But if you do end up gambling gems for the chest, I hope you enjoy your Aurora statues.



I have yet to buy a single chest and I'm not about to start now.  Merlin has already turned today's coronian sun dial into mush in his cauldron.  The worst thing about these dumb platinum chests is that they occupy a stand for 24 hours.  I put 2 up there yesterday.  One down, one to go.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I have yet to buy a single chest and I'm not about to start now.  Merlin has already turned today's coronian sun dial into mush in his cauldron.  The worst thing about these dumb platinum chests is that they occupy a stand for 24 hours.  I put 2 up there yesterday.  One down, one to go.


I’ve had unusually good luck with chests so it’s tempting for me to buy one just to see what I get but I only have like 300 so I want to save them


----------



## 2010_Bride

mmmears said:


> All I've noticed is that, since the update, I have to reload my game each and every time I want to play it.    Definitely means I'm playing less frequently today.



Me too


----------



## fab1976

Windwaker4444 said:


> For anyone who has won SW, how big is it just out of curiosity?  It looks pretty big.



10x13 squares


----------



## mmmears

Merlin's so happy.  He just got another musical fountain.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I made the mistake of looking at the Facebook threads and my god some people who play this game are the worst combination of inpatient and stupid. Everything but the concession stand is permanent content. You have time to grind away at the tokens & attraction and the ones who buy chests and don’t instantly get what they want are crying “cash grab”. I’m curious if they buy lottery tickets and then complain if they didn’t become millionaires.


While I agree that people are incredibly impatient and stupid, I must respectfully disagree on the cash grab bit.  Gameloft immediately introduced a sale on the platinum chest bundle as a means of enticing players.  And I can pretty much guarantee that a few of those dummies who already fell for that trap are regular posters to this forum.  I just hope that they are enjoying their decorations.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *EDIT*: Like other have said, I guess we can still get Button Classic Fabric 30 (15 each for Minnie Mouse and Pete) with elixir, but that’s the only way to get them.


Have any better plans for your elixir?


----------



## Acer

So I just lucked into the steamboat on my 2nd platinum  Finally paid off holding onto them  

But I have no where to put it.  Kicks rock


----------



## AliceAnn

Just bought a Platinum Chest: 2 Planters, 2 Captain Hook Hat Stands, 1 Bronzed Briar Rose, 1 Coronian Sun Dial. Maybe instead of “1 Guaranteed per Purchase” they could guarantee you won’t get any more than 1 of the same thing per purchase. GEEZ. Never again! (and that’s what I said the last time I got ripped off, but this time I mean it).


----------



## Huck Finn

I just want to say* thank you*to those here who continually help me maintain my patience not to give in and buy these chests!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> It's still fall, so it makes sense to have the orange trees and pumpkins around.  The spider webs?  Not so much.  But I'm fine with fall decorations until December.


I mean, it's snowing here where I live haha


----------



## lmmatooki

fab1976 said:


> WOW!!! Popped in here to see what people are saying about these new costumes, thought hmmm I have a lot of gems right now maybe I’ll grab a platinum chest just to see, just once. And I got the steamboat!! I never have that luck, and rarely post here, so had to share that!


I GOT IT TODAY!! Wohoo! I'm steamboat lucky I guess!!


----------



## lmmatooki

Acer said:


> So I just lucked into the steamboat on my 2nd platinum  Finally paid off holding onto them
> 
> But I have no where to put it.  Kicks rock


That's what happened to me, I knew there was a reason to keep a ton of em way back when!


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> That's what happened to me, I knew there was a reason to keep a ton of em way back when!



Apparently I kept a stash of them so I could wait until now to get coronian sun dials and musical fountains.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> What did/does bug me is that the only way to get the Botton Classic Fabric, except for buying them with elixir, is with SW attraction. The fact that bacically luck is the only way to get SW really bothers me. You could get lucky and get it on your first of second platinum chest, or spend resources and/or cash and not get one from 100+ platinum chests. All they would need to do is make it elite and make it a a 24 hour Mickey job and I’d be happy.
> 
> If the SW attraction approach is a one time thing that’s fine. My concern is that this could be an approach they use in the future and that’s why I went on my rant.



I don't mind that the attraction is locked in a chest.  I 'm still missing zootopia and the ice rink.  At least there is a second way to earn the fabric for the costumes. Elixir is a free resource in the game.  Timely perhaps, but still free.   They learned their lesson that you can't have a single bottle neck for items on new content.  (Granted people who scored oogie boogie, but don't have any other nightmare before christmas characters are just out of luck until they get more help, for example).  

Also gives them some easy rewards for a few mini games during this period.  Happiness, top 1o in ranking get 2 platnium, 10-50 get 1 chest etc.  It'll keep people coming back to the game to try and get this new content.


----------



## squirrel

Slowly levelling all the characters that were at 9. Down to 2 more Winnie the Pooh, LM (4 at 9, 3 at 8) and the Mayor (still at level 3).


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Have any better plans for your elixir?



Not really, but I don’t have much interest in those 2 costumes either. I’m interested in knowing what value, if any, they will provide. What are the chances they will? 50/50, or am I being generous? If they do offer value, I very well might spend elixir on them.

Honestly, my issue/concern has very little to do with the Classic B&W costumes. I’m much more concerned about them incorporating, needing a platinum chest attraction/character, to collect a required item in future events! Who knows, I’m probably worrying about nothing, but this feels like it could be a test run to see how it works.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Not really, but I don’t have much interest in those 2 costumes either. I’m interested in knowing what value, if any, they will provide. What are the chances they will? 50/50, or am I being generous? If they do offer value, I very well might spend elixir on them.
> 
> Honestly, my issue/concern has very little to do with the Classic B&W costumes. I’m much more concerned about them incorporating, needing a platinum chest attraction/character, to collect a required item in future events! Who knows, I’m probably worrying about nothing, but this feels like it could be a test run to see how it works.


I don't have the Frozen costumes,  Pooh's bee costume, or Elastigirl, and fortunately it hasn't changed or inhibited game play at all.  At least this way there is a reason to get Mickey.

Oddly enough, the Halloween and Pirate costumes all helped with tokens.  The Lunar New Year costumes, not so much.


----------



## GerhardGe

i don´t really care about attractions beeing in chests.what bothers me way more is the way they handle those time limited characters you only get in chests.it isn´t even attractive as you have to get lucky in first place to get one and then you only have 1 out of mostly 6.
when i got resetted the last time and lost 60 gems i just rage-spent the 60 gems i had left on 2 aladin chests.i got aladin but now i see he is just walking around,has nothing to do at all.all he does for me is collecting a little bit of magic.i don´t even bother letting him on level 1 while i have more important tokens to collect at the moment.
what i wish they would do is giving maybe at least some discount for chests you buy with gems too for at least a very little period.

i have a question about this ice rink.i´ve always seen people wanting it so badly.what´s so special about it?does it help a lot ingame?or is it just the attraction itself?


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I don't mind that the attraction is locked in a chest.  I 'm still missing zootopia and the ice rink.  At least there is a second way to earn the fabric for the costumes. Elixir is a free resource in the game.  Timely perhaps, but still free.   They learned their lesson that you can't have a single bottle neck for items on new content.  (Granted people who scored oogie boogie, but don't have any other nightmare before christmas characters are just out of luck until they get more help, for example).
> 
> Also gives them some easy rewards for a few mini games during this period.  Happiness, top 1o in ranking get 2 platnium, 10-50 get 1 chest etc.  It'll keep people coming back to the game to try and get this new content.



Don’t mind attractions in chest either and I don't t have a problems that tokens can be bought with tokens. Just don't like that that SW attraction, minus spending Elixir, is the only way to get a token. Yes Mickey also collects them but requires SW to do it. Give him an option without SW and I’m fine with what they’ve done. Even if it’s with a 24 hour job.



supernova said:


> I don't have the Frozen costumes,  Pooh's bee costume, or Elastigirl, and fortunately it hasn't changed or inhibited game play at all.  At least this way there is a reason to get Mickey.
> 
> Oddly enough, the Halloween and Pirate costumes all helped with tokens.  The Lunar New Year costumes, not so much.



Don’t either. If they want people to buy costumes they need to let costumes help with tokens, like the Halloween and Pirate. But not items that can only be gotten with those costumes. Ideally have it so those costumes drastically cut down collecting times.

Also aware that I’m likely overreacting to the SW fabric thing. I’ve just played, and had to quit, too many games that added these types of changes as a way to recover lost revenue and/or raise it. My concern is that this is what they are atleast testing out.



GerhardGe said:


> i have a question about this ice rink.i´ve always seen people wanting it so badly.what´s so special about it?does it help a lot ingame?or is it just the attraction itself?



Nothing special about it at all. I think there are just a number of players who are completionists and want all the characters and attractions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got a pop up for a live stream tomorrow ... definitely looks like "Wreck it Ralph"


----------



## mmmears

GerhardGe said:


> i have a question about this ice rink.i´ve always seen people wanting it so badly.what´s so special about it?does it help a lot ingame?or is it just the attraction itself?



I don't want it, honestly.  Now watch me get that one day instead of SW.    It's not special.  It can help with the long, long hunt for Bambi items, but my Bambi characters were maxed out and put "home" a long, long time ago, so for me all it would do would be to take up precious space in my overstuffed kingdom.  To me it was a harbinger of things to come - putting stuff in these chests and then coaxing people to gamble actual money for a digital drawing.  I'm not going to play that game, even if it means I stop playing this game entirely.


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got a pop up for a live stream tomorrow ... definitely looks like "Wreck it Ralph"


I hope you’re right!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I have yet to buy a single chest and I'm not about to start now.  Merlin has already turned today's coronian sun dial into mush in his cauldron.  The worst thing about these dumb platinum chests is that they occupy a stand for 24 hours.  I put 2 up there yesterday.  One down, one to go.


That is so strange...I just got a brand new sundial myself and a musical fountain tonight.  I'm also re-gifting it for my buddy Merlin.  I just started another, can't wait to see what treasure awaits me tomorrow!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I sure hope the interns gift wrap a new plot of land for @mikegood2  tomorrow during the livestream.  If not, it's going to be a long holiday season.  (Hee hee hee)


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I think we both know the reason why there aren't more ways to get the Steamboat Willie.
> 
> But if you do end up gambling gems for the chest, I hope you enjoy your Aurora statues.


Heh!  So true.  We are our own worst enemies sometimes.  We do it to ourselves and then blame the faceless interns to make ourselves feel better.  Such is DMK life...


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> That is so strange...I just got a brand new sundial myself and a musical fountain tonight.  I'm also re-gifting it for my buddy Merlin.  I just started another, can't wait to see what treasure awaits me tomorrow!!



Just got a pirate statue.  That's it for today.  It'll be another 19 hours until I get my next worthless "platinum" trinket.    I haven't had so many empty slots in the treasure chest area in months.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Not really, but I don’t have much interest in those 2 costumes either. I’m interested in knowing what value, if any, they will provide. What are the chances they will? 50/50, or am I being generous? If they do offer value, I very well might spend elixir on them.
> 
> Honestly, my issue/concern has very little to do with the Classic B&W costumes. I’m much more concerned about them incorporating, needing a platinum chest attraction/character, to collect a required item in future events! Who knows, I’m probably worrying about nothing, but this feels like it could be a test run to see how it works.


We need 24,000 elixir for all 30 button fabric.  I'm currently at 48,800.  At this point, I will just buy the fabric when the time comes.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I sure hope the interns gift wrap a new plot of land for @mikegood2  tomorrow during the livestream.  If not, it's going to be a long holiday season.  (Hee hee hee)



Actually, I’d find it far more comical at this point. If people do want me to rant though, let me know, and I’m sure I could muster up something. 



supernova said:


> We need 24,000 elixir for all 30 button fabric.  I'm currently at 48,800.  At this point, I will just buy the fabric when the time comes.



You have considerable more than I do, have 14K. Like I said, I don’t really care if I get the costumes. If they help with the next event, then I might have some motive to get them though,

For anyone who’s interested, I tried the multiple devices and multiple attempts (on each) technique and got the exact same items from my Platinum chest and from a bronze chest. So it looks like they patched up that “cheat” at some point. btw I haven’t tried that technique in well over a year and am actually glad they patched that exploit up.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> We need 24,000 elixir for all 30 button fabric.  I'm currently at 48,800.  At this point, I will just buy the fabric when the time comes.



Nice elixir balance!  I'm only at 14K and that's with all the "platinum" junk I've been feeding into the cauldron yesterday and today.  It's ok though.  I'm not in any hurry.  I'm not sure why my balance is so low, though.  Last thing I bought was a ride (I didn't bother to buy the fabric for Jack since I knew I'd eventually get it anyway).


----------



## cliscinsky

mikegood2 said:


> For anyone who’s interested, I tried the multiple devices and multiple attempts (on each) technique and got the exact same items from my Platinum chest and from a bronze chest. So it looks like they patched up that “cheat” at some point. btw I haven’t tried that technique in well over a year and am actually glad they patched that exploit up.



I did the same thing yesterday, and have also tried again today with that technique on several chests in a row.  I've tried timing the items, I've tried tapping quickly, tapping after letting it cycle through for a while, and even did some with my eyes closed.  Every time, like you, I ended up with the same exact items.  All this shows me is there is absolutely nothing "random" about the purchased gem chests.   If they were truly "random" in what they give out, we would have gotten the same items, in the same exact order, every time we tried that technique.


----------



## mikegood2

cliscinsky said:


> I did the same thing yesterday, and have also tried again today with that technique on several chests in a row.  I've tried timing the items, I've tried tapping quickly, tapping after letting it cycle through for a while, and even did some with my eyes closed.  Every time, like you, I ended up with the same exact items.  All this shows me is there is absolutely nothing "random" about the purchased gem chests.   If they were truly "random" in what they give out, we would have gotten the same items, in the same exact order, every time we tried that technique.



*Interesting*! I thought they were still saying it was “random”, but obviously it's not. Who knows, maybe when the chest becomes ready it is automatically assigned and locked into an object? All I know is it makes things anti-climatic.

The main game I play, Marvel Puzzle Quest, does weird things with their random assigning of character covers players buy. Apparently, some players learned how to game the “random” character cover generator, so they could get higher level/“better” characters. So now instead of generating a new number (character/item) every time it will instead create a list of the next 100(?). So my next couple months of “random” covers have already been assigned to me.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Actually, I’d find it far more comical at this point. If people do want me to rant though, let me know, and I’m sure I could muster up something.
> 
> 
> 
> You have considerable more than I do, have 14K. Like I said, I don’t really care if I get the costumes. If they help with the next event, then I might have some motive to get them though,
> 
> For anyone who’s interested, I tried the multiple devices and multiple attempts (on each) technique and got the exact same items from my Platinum chest and from a bronze chest. So it looks like they patched up that “cheat” at some point. btw I haven’t tried that technique in well over a year and am actually glad they patched that exploit up.


Lol I’ve got like 1,700 elixir


----------



## 2010_Bride

Windwaker4444 said:


> That is so strange...I just got a brand new sundial myself and a musical fountain tonight.  I'm also re-gifting it for my buddy Merlin.  I just started another, can't wait to see what treasure awaits me tomorrow!!



Good Luck! I had 4 chests saved up. I had the first two waiting to open when the event launched and received some beautiful junk for Merlin. I opened the third one and once again it was gifted to Merlin. I just opened the 4th one and actually got the steamboat! I couldn’t believe it, as I’m not usually that lucky. Dreams do come true


----------



## mmmears

It can still be random, but they may have moved the point at which a value is assigned because so many people were cheating.  If so, I don't really have a problem with that.  I also play the Harry Potter game, and the same thing was happening there (but so much easier since all you had to do was close the game and reopen it to get new "prizes"), and they had to change it so that the prizes were decided long before the screen where people could see them.  I still think it's random.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wait a second...are you guys saying there are other non-Gameloft playable games out there?!?  I don't know, I have it on the best Gameloft authority that we should should only be playing DMK and spending any gaming allotted funds here.  Harry Potter...Marvel Puzzle Quest...sounds like pretty made up titles to me.  Ha ha ha...other games...ha ha ha


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wait a second...are you guys saying there are other non-Gameloft playable games out there?!?  I don't know, I have it on the best Gameloft authority that we should should only be playing DMK and spending any gaming allotted funds here.  Harry Potter...Marvel Puzzle Quest...sounds like pretty made up titles to me.  Ha ha ha...other games...ha ha ha



 Yes there is a whole wide world outside this game.  Haven't spent a dime on HP, but I'm still playing it.


----------



## hopemax

So some of the new event details were leaked via the App Store.   https://imgur.com/gallery/j2BBP9t

Event is Wreck-It-Ralph Breaks the Internet.  Runs Nov 22-Dec 21.  Characters we can see are Ralph, Vanellope and Fix-It Felix and Yesss.  Mentions a Villain boss battle.  Mentions new characters, attractions, decorations, like usual.  BUT also mentions new princess costumes.

Event dates means my Windows game will get a pause in the middle, when I go to Japan.  Hopefully, it will time out with the portion of the game where we all sit around for 3 days waiting for the next bit to open.  But it will finish before we fly out for our Christmas trip the the in-laws. So I think I should be able to finish it all despite the traveling.


----------



## Windwaker4444

2010_Bride said:


> Good Luck! I had 4 chests saved up. I had the first two waiting to open when the event launched and received some beautiful junk for Merlin. I opened the third one and once again it was gifted to Merlin. I just opened the 4th one and actually got the steamboat! I couldn’t believe it, as I’m not usually that lucky. Dreams do come true


I've got one more left after I open tomorrow's chest.  Hopefully I'll get lucky like you.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  It would be great to actually get something while it's still relevant.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> So some of the new event details were leaked via the App Store.   https://imgur.com/gallery/j2BBP9t
> 
> Event is Wreck-It-Ralph Breaks the Internet.  Runs Nov 22-Dec 21.  Characters we can see are Ralph, Vanellope and Fix-It Felix and Yesss.  Mentions a Villain boss battle.  Mentions new characters, attractions, decorations, like usual.  BUT also mentions new princess costumes.
> 
> Event dates means my Windows game will get a pause in the middle, when I go to Japan.  Hopefully, it will time out with the portion of the game where we all sit around for 3 days waiting for the next bit to open.  But it will finish before we fly out for our Christmas trip the the in-laws. So I think I should be able to finish it all despite the traveling.


 Thanks for the info.  Did you notice we have an official title.  I'm a "Theme Park Manager"  I thought I was a theme park designer, but whatever.  Wonder if I can put that on my resume.  Afterall, I've been doing this "Theme Park Manager" job for over 2 years now.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Yes there is a whole wide world outside this game.  Haven't spent a dime on HP, but I'm still playing it.


I tried HP but my tablet didn't work well with it.  My fam plays.  They love it.  But don't tell the Gameloft interns.  I don't want to be labeled a traitor!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I tried HP but my tablet didn't work well with it.  My fam plays.  They love it.  But don't tell the Gameloft interns.  I don't want to be labeled a traitor!


I tried he HP game but I couldn’t get into it. I play animal crossing a lot though


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I tried he HP game but I couldn’t get into it. I play animal crossing a lot though



I have it but haven't been able to get into it somehow.  I remember my DD and I liked it back in the days when it was on the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I have it but haven't been able to get into it somehow.  I remember my DD and I liked it back in the days when it was on the Nintendo DS.


I like that they do events a lot and they seem to always be giving out free prizes. They give out free leaf tickets if they have a bug in the game that needed fixing lol (which is like gems in DMK)


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I have it but haven't been able to get into it somehow.  I remember my DD and I liked it back in the days when it was on the Nintendo DS.


Loved it on the DS.  It's been so long since I last played, I bet everyone has moved out of my town.  

Does anyone know what time the livestream is today?


----------



## Mattimation

hopemax said:


> So some of the new event details were leaked via the App Store.   https://imgur.com/gallery/j2BBP9t
> 
> Event is Wreck-It-Ralph Breaks the Internet.  Runs Nov 22-Dec 21.  Characters we can see are Ralph, Vanellope and Fix-It Felix and Yesss.  Mentions a Villain boss battle.  Mentions new characters, attractions, decorations, like usual.  BUT also mentions new princess costumes.
> 
> Event dates means my Windows game will get a pause in the middle, when I go to Japan.  Hopefully, it will time out with the portion of the game where we all sit around for 3 days waiting for the next bit to open.  But it will finish before we fly out for our Christmas trip the the in-laws. So I think I should be able to finish it all despite the traveling.



Huh, I guess that means one of those characters (I'm assuming Yessss) is the villain, which seems like a pretty major spoiler considering the movie's not out yet and they're treating everyone like a hero so far. 

I wasn't a big fan of Wreck-it-Ralph 1, so I might skip this one, but I am pretty into the new Princess Costumes...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> So some of the new event details were leaked via the App Store.   https://imgur.com/gallery/j2BBP9t
> 
> Event is Wreck-It-Ralph Breaks the Internet.  Runs Nov 22-Dec 21.  Characters we can see are Ralph, Vanellope and Fix-It Felix and Yesss.  Mentions a Villain boss battle.  Mentions new characters, attractions, decorations, like usual.  BUT also mentions new princess costumes.
> 
> Event dates means my Windows game will get a pause in the middle, when I go to Japan.  Hopefully, it will time out with the portion of the game where we all sit around for 3 days waiting for the next bit to open.  But it will finish before we fly out for our Christmas trip the the in-laws. So I think I should be able to finish it all despite the traveling.




Forgot about the “casual” look for the princesses they are pushing with this movie - so another thing I am sure to not spend much time on (unless word comes out they help beyond just being a different look)


----------



## wingweaver84

TheMaxRebo said:


> Forgot about the “casual” look for the princesses they are pushing with this movie - so another thing I am sure to not spend much time on (unless word comes out they help beyond just being a different look)



Yes!I would LOVE to see if they're included this time around but I won't be upset if they're not. Funny thing though,I don't remember seeing Jasmine,Pocahontas or Mulan in theirs. 

Ok,bit of a progress report:right now I'm gathering parts for Wendy,Barbossa and Shere Khan,all of which are major pains due to long wait times and epic/legendary status. I expect tomorrow to be the day I finally have the fabric to unlock Mickey's classic costume(and I stand by my statement that having them walk around in those things is going to turn my park into a house of horrors).

I also currently stand at about 390k potions,another slow process.


----------



## Mattimation

wingweaver84 said:


> Yes!I would LOVE to see if they're included this time around but I won't be upset if they're not. Funny thing though,I don't remember seeing Jasmine,Pocahontas or Mulan in theirs.
> 
> Ok,bit of a progress report:right now I'm gathering parts for Wendy,Barbossa and Shere Khan,all of which are major pains due to long wait times and epic/legendary status. I expect tomorrow to be the day I finally have the fabric to unlock Mickey's classic costume(and I stand by my statement that having them walk around in those things is going to turn my park into a house of horrors).
> 
> I also currently stand at about 390k potions,another slow process.



I don't know if they've released images of all the princesses yet, but they all get casual looks. There's a huge set for sale on ShopDisney.


----------



## mikegood2

Agree with @TheMaxRebo comment about costumes need to more than costumes. They need to do help in some other way(s). Never been a fan of them being required for certain items, because that forces people to get them. Always been a fan of them collecting items at a much faster pace.

*Character* *update*: Yesterday I was down to 3 tLM characters needed the final few of one item and woke up to having them all ready to level to 10! Just need to collect 102 more seashells.


----------



## wingweaver84

Mattimation said:


> I don't know if they've released images of all the princesses yet, but they all get casual looks. There's a huge set for sale on ShopDisney.



Oh wow!They look pretty good,I think I like Mulan's costume the most out of all of them.

About the trailer...was I the only one concerned that Cinderella was going to _shank _Vanellope?She straight up broke her glass slipper over the back of the chair and pointed it at her!


----------



## mmmears

I’m down to one character - the Mayor - who needs ear hats that just don’t want to drop in my game. 

I am not a fan of costumes because it’s a pain to figure out what they need to be wearing for them to collect this item or that one. I don’t find that fun.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I’m down to one character - the Mayor - who needs ear hats that just don’t want to drop in my game.
> 
> I am not a fan of costumes because it’s a pain to figure out what they need to be wearing for them to collect this item or that one. I don’t find that fun.


CONGRATS!!!  I still need about half the tokens to take Ariel to 10 and then I'll be right there with you.


----------



## lmmatooki

I now have Mickey's costume!! Only have a few minutes of time for my lunch break, won't be able to watch the live stream until much later.


----------



## JamesGarvey

supernova said:


> I must respectfully disagree on the cash grab bit.  Gameloft immediately introduced a sale on the platinum chest bundle as a means of enticing players.  And I can pretty much guarantee that a few of those dummies who already fell for that trap are regular posters to this forum.



and thats a choice those players make, its in no way required. if you decide to gamble, you cant be mad if you dont win.


----------



## JamesGarvey

the last of the small world land is getting unlocked


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally!!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

ralph, vanelope, felix jr. calhoun & 3 characters from the new movie; Yesss, Shank & Spamly


----------



## JamesGarvey

arcade cabinet decorations (fix it felix, sugar rush, hero's duty), a burnt pie stand, giant cherry stand (think pac man), pancake milkshake stand, 5 attractions; Niceland Tower, The Internet, Buzztube, Slaughter Race and the massive disney princess dressing room, 4 princess costumes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> arcade cabinet decorations, a baked pie stand, 3 attractions including the massive disney princess dressing room, 4 princess costumes



Guess I shouldn't complain since we are getting one new plot of land ... but since the last new land they have added the rather large Toy Story Mania, the rather large Steam Boat Willie, and now 3 new attractions, one of which is "Massive" - really would have liked to see at least 2 plots of land.  I am pretty maxed out as it is


----------



## hopemax

So I had 2 Platinum chests in both games.  Opened them this morning.  I actually got Steamboat Willie in my first chest in my IOS game.  Windows game netted me a planter and a canon.

The Mayor is starting to get on my nerves.  I've been "ahead" in my Windows game.  Got to the point where I only needed 4 ears.  My IOS game I still needed like 7 ears and 2 banners.  My Windows game I still need two ears.  IOS, he's ready to level up (need Ariel to finish getting to 9).  But honestly, my drop rates for everyone have been horrible.  All of you finishing everyone off.  And I'm barely making progress getting their items.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Lets be real, The Mayor doesnt feel any worse than Shere Khan did and most people eventually got him. Also he's mostly being supplied tokens by characters that serve no other purpose in the game and when he's maxed out they'll all go back in storage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Lets be real, The Mayor doesnt feel any worse than Shere Khan did and most people eventually got him. Also he's mostly being supplied tokens by characters that serve no other purpose in the game and when he's maxed out they'll all go back in storage.



doesn't really bother me as it is what it is and i level him up when I can but doesn't negatively impact the rest of the game

I think it is just one of those: he was the goal of an entire event and now we have him and ... well, meh


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> arcade cabinet decorations (fix it felix, sugar rush, hero's duty), a burnt pie stand, giant cherry stand (think pac man), pancake milkshake stand, 5 attractions; Niceland Tower, The Internet, Buzztube, Slaughter Race and the massive disney princess dressing room, 4 princess costumes


Thanks for the info!  Wasn't able to watch it.  When you said the princess room, is that a new category in the costumes menu or is it actually a building that will sit in our parks?


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Lets be real, The Mayor doesnt feel any worse than Shere Khan did and most people eventually got him. Also he's mostly being supplied tokens by characters that serve no other purpose in the game and when he's maxed out they'll all go back in storage.


Very true.  My NBC characters are getting some much needed exercise.  They usually rest at home.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thanks for the info!  Wasn't able to watch it.  When you said the princess room, is that a new category in the costumes menu or is it actually a building that will sit in our parks?


It's a new attraction, it's a bit big, like the ice rink for Bambi, and then they are releasing 4 new "comfy costumes" (sweats/hoodies) for 4 of the princesses, but eventually they will release more in future updates, so they clam


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> So I had 2 Platinum chests in both games.  Opened them this morning.  I actually got Steamboat Willie in my first chest in my IOS game.  Windows game netted me a planter and a canon.
> 
> The Mayor is starting to get on my nerves.  I've been "ahead" in my Windows game.  Got to the point where I only needed 4 ears.  My IOS game I still needed like 7 ears and 2 banners.  My Windows game I still need two ears.  IOS, he's ready to level up (need Ariel to finish getting to 9).  But honestly, my drop rates for everyone have been horrible.  All of you finishing everyone off.  And I'm barely making progress getting their items.



My Mayor has made no progress since the event ended.  He leveled up to 3 that day (once I could use magic to pay for it) and has been at 3 ever since.  It's slow going here, too.  Congrats on SW!


----------



## mmmears

... and platinum chest #4 was... another musical fountain.    Sure glad I saved them all up for this thing.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> doesn't really bother me as it is what it is and i level him up when I can but doesn't negatively impact the rest of the game
> 
> I think it is just one of those: he was the goal of an entire event and now we have him and ... well, meh



Exactly how I feel about him. My only slight annoyance with him is that until you get him to level 5 he is basically worthless because he can’t do any item jobs until you get him there. Once I get the pumpkin maxed, whichis too easy, I just send him home. My only other hypothetical complaint would be if characters who collect his items would also collect items for the next event, but we won’t know that until the event starts. Only reason I brought that up is they’ve done that in the past.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So haven't gotten through the entire thing yet but did do some screen grabs of the new decorations, concessions and attractions

OMG some of these attractions are huge - especially the princess room and the Internet.  I love how the guy hosting it was like "now, you won't be able to fit all the new attractions in this one new plot of land but don't worry ..... they are so awesome you will want to make room for them!"

The way he paused I thought he was going to say "don't worry, we are opening more than just that one plot of land!" ... but nope!


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> So haven't gotten through the entire thing yet but did do some screen grabs of the new decorations, concessions and attractions
> 
> OMG some of these attractions are huge - especially the princess room and the Internet.  I love how the guy hosting it was like "now, you won't be able to fit all the new attractions in this one new plot of land but don't worry ..... they are so awesome you will want to make room for them!"
> 
> The way he paused I thought he was going to say "don't worry, we are opening more than just that one plot of land!" ... but nope!
> 
> View attachment 365645


Wow the princess dressing room is huge!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> Wow the princess dressing room is huge!



yeah, and I love how they show using 3 full plots of land just for the elements of this event (granted, with some space around them) - but one new plot for us to fix this plus the other recent additions (Steamboat Willie, toy story mania, etc.) is fine


----------



## Wdw1015

So the event starts on Thanksgiving...that’s lovely. Who needs to spend time with family/loved ones when you can spend the day staring at a screen?
Who’s brilliant idea was that??


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, and I love how they show using 3 full plots of land just for the elements of this event (granted, with some space around them) - but one new plot for us to fix this plus the other recent additions (Steamboat Willie, toy story mania, etc.) is fine


I won’t have toy story mania or steamboat willie so it doesn’t bother me too much but I also don’t have hardly any land for the attractions I currently have. I just recently got the curse off it’s a small world and I only have two plots of land around it. I might have to get rid of some food stands but it’s not as fun to look at my park without them lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> I won’t have toy story mania or steamboat willie so it doesn’t bother me too much but I also don’t have hardly any land for the attractions I currently have. I just recently got the curse off it’s a small world and I only have two plots of land around it. I might have to get rid of some food stands but it’s not as fun to look at my park without them lol



yeah, the idea of "arranging the park as you would design it" has long since become "fit the park together as if it was a massive game of tetris"


----------



## hopemax

I saw on Reddit, the assumption based on the images shown, is that Frozen will be the "helper" group.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, the idea of "arranging the park as you would design it" has long since become "fit the park together as if it was a massive game of tetris"



That would only be a problem if they still had something like “Build Your Own Magical Park” in their game discription. Obviously they would never do that... would they? 

With the size of the new attractions it just feels like they are trolling everyone who would like a little more land.


----------



## wingweaver84

hopemax said:


> I saw on Reddit, the assumption based on the images shown, is that Frozen will be the "helper" group.



Aladdin was also shown in the livestream.


----------



## hopemax

Wdw1015 said:


> So the event starts on Thanksgiving...that’s lovely. Who needs to spend time with family/loved ones when you can spend the day staring at a screen?
> Who’s brilliant idea was that??



But missing the first day isn't going to hurt your ability to complete the event, because of all the waiting for things to unlock later on.  Keep your phone put away, and just start on Friday.  I'm very happy that the event will finish before Christmas.  Two years ago, we were traveling out of state, and the Windows game doesn't travel.  I couldn't start the Villain battle/Hans Welcome in my because of the time wall.  Then couldn't play for 5 days.  When I got home, I had to set an alarm to collect tokens, even overnight and it wasn't enough.  I had to buy a gem pack (thankfully only the $4.99 one) to have enough to Welcome Hans.  

I will have to manage around the 8 days I will miss in Japan, but I think the timing will work out that I can "catch up."


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> So haven't gotten through the entire thing yet but did do some screen grabs of the new decorations, concessions and attractions
> 
> OMG some of these attractions are huge - especially the princess room and the Internet.  I love how the guy hosting it was like "now, you won't be able to fit all the new attractions in this one new plot of land but don't worry ..... they are so awesome you will want to make room for them!"
> 
> The way he paused I thought he was going to say "don't worry, we are opening more than just that one plot of land!" ... but nope!
> 
> View attachment 365645


RIP BH6 buildings.  Looks like they are going into cold storage to make room for Ralph's world.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> RIP BH6 buildings.  Looks like they are going into cold storage to make room for Ralph's world.



first for me will be Omnidroid City and perhaps other Incredibles (other than their house)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> That would only be a problem if they still had something like “Build Your Own Magical Park” in their game discription. Obviously they would never do that... would they?
> 
> With the size of the new attractions it just feels like they are trolling everyone who would like a little more land.



haha "here's a crumb of land ... now dance monkeys!!!"


----------



## Windwaker4444

So what you are really saying is that this is all your fault.  You bullied them to tears so they fought back with larger attractions.  Thx @mikegood2 .  We owe you one


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha "here's a crumb of land ... now dance monkeys!!!"


----------



## karmstr112

JamesGarvey said:


> the last of the small world land is getting unlocked


About time!


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, the idea of "arranging the park as you would design it" has long since become "fit the park together as if it was a massive game of tetris"


I don’t mind putting some attractions away but it’s hard to figure out which ones. And I love my tower of terror so that isn’t going anywhere


----------



## Wdw1015

3 platinum chests....3 sundials


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess I shouldn't complain since we are getting one new plot of land ... but since the last new land they have added the rather large Toy Story Mania, the rather large Steam Boat Willie, and now 3 new attractions, one of which is "Massive" - really would have liked to see at least 2 plots of land.  I am pretty maxed out as it is



I have no momey for land anyways. Their costs for characters and land is insane.  Almost 200K just to upgrade Michael to level 5 or 6... After the last round I'm down to 750K potion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> I have no momey for land anyways. Their costs for characters and land is insane.  Almost 200K just to upgrade Michael to level 5 or 6... After the last round I'm down to 750K potion.



I think magic is one of those things that if you have been playing for a while you have more than you know what to do with (I have just under 17 million) but when you first start is a pain to get enough of


----------



## Peachkins

Well, at least I won't be tempted to spend gems or money on the attractions since they won't fit.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> and thats a choice those players make, its in no way required. if you decide to gamble, you cant be mad if you dont win.


Well yes, that point is obvious considering this is billed as a free game with in-app purchases.   But the timing of the sale is hardly coincidental and is a direct ploy to entice people to gamble on winning an item with the deck stacked against them.   Gameloft understands that people are more inclined to buy a second pack at 5.99 rather than just one pack at 7.99.  It's human nature.   If they weren't counting on that, then they could have also offered players a chance to purchase the attraction flat out at 9.99.  They still make more on two sets of chests.  Say nothing of the fact that they have intentionally skewed fabric collection to include the attraction as literally half ththe way to earn it for free...


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think magic is one of those things that if you have been playing for a while you have more than you know what to do with (I have just under 17 million) but when you first start is a pain to get enough of



I'm clearly doing something wrong! I've been playing since the game started! How the heck do you have 17M?!!!


----------



## mmmears

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm clearly doing something wrong! I've been playing since the game started! How the heck do you have 17M?!!!



Have you sent your characters home? Do you collect magic when it's available from your attractions and concessions?

If you check your characters you generally get the highest return for the shorter tasks, but if you can't play often, send them all out on tasks that take about as long as you take between playing the game.  2hr, even 12 and 24 hr tasks will net you more magic. 

I'm almost at 30M magic, so I have most of them sitting at home and only play the ones who can bring back items for me.  But I remember early on being really, really short on magic and not being able to level up my characters or buy land.  If you work on getting more magic eventually you should have more than you need.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mshanson3121

mmmears said:


> Have you sent your characters home? Do you collect magic when it's available from your attractions and concessions?
> 
> If you check your characters you generally get the highest return for the shorter tasks, but if you can't play often, send them all out on tasks that take about as long as you take between playing the game.  2hr, even 12 and 24 hr tasks will net you more magic.
> 
> I'm almost at 40M magic, so I have most of them sitting at home and only play the ones who can bring back items for me.  But I remember early on being really, really short on magic and not being able to level up my characters or buy land.  If you work on getting more magic eventually you should have more than you need.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yes I did send them home .I take it you don't earn as much that way? And true, I don't playm that often. I collect maybe 3-4x a day. And probably miss a few/several weeks completely throughout the year .


----------



## mmmears

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes I did send them home .I take it you don't earn as much that way? And true, I don't playm that often. I collect maybe 3-4x a day. And probably miss a few/several weeks completely throughout the year .



Sorry - I have to correct it and say almost 30M not 40M.  But yes, sending them home earns pretty much nothing.  If you collect a few times a day consider sending them out for 4, 8, or 12 hour tasks.  You'll earn more that way I believe.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> arcade cabinet decorations (fix it felix, sugar rush, hero's duty), a burnt pie stand, giant cherry stand (think pac man), pancake milkshake stand, 5 attractions; Niceland Tower, The Internet, Buzztube, Slaughter Race and the massive disney princess dressing room, 4 princess costumes



Oh wonderful.   Five more fake attractions. Thanks Gameloft.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Oh wonderful.   Five more fake attractions. Thanks Gameloft.



Pretty pathetic, huh?  It's not like there aren't any actual rides that are in actual parks that they could choose from, huh?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Pretty pathetic, huh?  It's not like there aren't any actual rides that are in actual parks that they could choose from, huh?


There was a time when Disney would simply introduce a film into the game without an immediate connection.  The fact that it isn't even the original film in this case but the sequel bugs me.  I see this as nothing more than a month-long commercial.


----------



## supernova

Just finished gathering the tokens for Minnie and Pete.  Bring on the fabric!


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> There was a time when Disney would simply introduce a film into the game without an immediate connection.  The fact that it isn't even the original film in this case but the sequel bugs me.  I see this as nothing more than a month-long commercial.



I agree, I'm actually pretty disappointed. Literally half the characters I've never heard of before, and I have no desire to try and obtain them at this point. I would have loved to have more attractions and characters based on the original.


----------



## CallieMar

Wow, I actually got Steamboat Willie in the very last platinum chest I had!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> There was a time when Disney would simply introduce a film into the game without an immediate connection.  The fact that it isn't even the original film in this case but the sequel bugs me.  I see this as nothing more than a month-long commercial.



Yep.  I didn't care for the first movie, although I tried to.  And this?  I don't even know who these characters are and I find it annoying that they are using this game to promote a sequel.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yep.  I didn't care for the first movie, although I tried to.  And this?  I don't even know who these characters are and I find it annoying that they are using this game to promote a sequel.


I absolutely love the first movie. It would’ve been so much better to have king candy and some of the other racers.


----------



## JamesGarvey

They did a tower challenge and added Jack Jack as a promotion for Incredibles 2. It wasn’t even 6 months ago. I didn’t realize so many players suffered from early onset Alzheimer’s.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> They did a tower challenge and added Jack Jack as a promotion for Incredibles 2. It wasn’t even 6 months ago. I didn’t realize so many players suffered from early onset Alzheimer’s.



Wow.  

JackJack is a character from the original movie.  And a tower challenge isn't the same as a full blown event.


----------



## CallieMar

I’ve never seen the movie but I’m still going to try to finish the event. I never saw Big Hero 6 either and I was fine with it.  I don’t see the point of actively skipping an event. Might as well try to get a few characters even if you’ve got limited time or are a new player. 

5 attractions seems like a lot, isn’t it usually 4? Good thing I have 1,002 gems saved up!


----------



## mikegood2

Also haven’t seen the movie, planned to but something always came up and never did. I’m not bothered by the fact they are having this event either. @supernova is correct it is a month long promotion/commercial for the movie, but are any of us surprised? I think most of us have been expecting this event for months now. Also, I’m sure there is a wide range of ages for people playing this game and these are the movies they are growing up on and get excited about.

I am bugged by the 5 attractions though. Not interested in watching the live stream, but someone mentioned they had the attraction of more than one plot of land (3?) and acknowledged that they won’t all fit on the plot of land they are opening. So the developers are obviously aware it’s an issue, but I nstead of trying to “fix” it with fewer building and/or smaller footprints, they add a building and keep some footprints larger.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> They did a tower challenge and added Jack Jack as a promotion for Incredibles 2. It wasn’t even 6 months ago. I didn’t realize so many players suffered from early onset Alzheimer’s.





mmmears said:


> Wow.
> 
> JackJack is a character from the original movie.  And a tower challenge isn't the same as a full blown event.


Thanks for handling that one for me as I was just about to post that reminder.   Guess we can add one more Alzheimer's player to the group.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I am bugged by the 5 attractions though. Not interested in watching the live stream, but someone mentioned they had the attraction of more than one plot of land (3?) and acknowledged that they won’t all fit on the plot of land they are opening. So the developers are obviously aware it’s an issue, but I nstead of trying to “fix” it with fewer building and/or smaller footprints, they add a building and keep some footprints larger.


That's what happens when you assign a team of interns to a project that should be headed up by programmers.


----------



## mikegood2

*Off* *topic*, but have anyone else had issues with posting on the DIS boards lately? For the last few days, I’ve found a number emojis not properly displaying.

Also, since I updated to iOS 12 last month, I’m no longer able to select multiple words/lines. It selects everything instead. Can get so annoying sometimes, I’ve had to use an external text editor for a post or two.


----------



## Peachkins

Haley R said:


> I absolutely love the first movie. It would’ve been so much better to have king candy and some of the other racers.



Yes! Or Sergeant Calhoun! I loved the first movie too. I'm sure I'll probably like the second, but since I haven't seen it, it's a little hard to care about characters and attractions that are related to it.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Thanks for handling that one for me as I was just about to post that reminder.   Guess we can add one more Alzheimer's player to the group.


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> Yes! Or Sergeant Calhoun! I loved the first movie too. I'm sure I'll probably like the second, but since I haven't seen it, it's a little hard to care about characters and attractions that are related to it.


I’m not going to complain because I have more important things to complain about lol. I’ll try to get whichever characters and attractions I can without taking up too much family time.


----------



## hopemax

CallieMar said:


> I’ve never seen the movie but I’m still going to try to finish the event. I never saw Big Hero 6 either and I was fine with it.  I don’t see the point of actively skipping an event. Might as well try to get a few characters even if you’ve got limited time or are a new player.
> 
> 5 attractions seems like a lot, isn’t it usually 4? Good thing I have 1,002 gems saved up!



Reddit group is wondering if the Princess dressing room thingy is actually permanent content. Because they said more Princesses would get casual outfits later.  So then that would still be 3 regular event attractions and 1 premium, plus the dressing room.

Also, someone spotted that the Float is doing the Konami code. Old school gamers will get the reference.


----------



## CallieMar

hopemax said:


> Reddit group is wondering if the Princess dressing room thingy is actually permanent content. Because they said more Princesses would get casual outfits later.  So then that would still be 3 regular event attractions and 1 premium, plus the dressing room.
> 
> Also, someone spotted that the Float is doing the Konami code. Old school gamers will get the reference.



If that’s the case it wouldn’t surprise me if the Princess room will cost gems or elixir. Or only be available in a chest. I will skip paying for it if it’s permanent content. These costumes never really do anything anyway.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mmmears said:


> I find it annoying that they are using this game to promote a sequel.






supernova said:


> Thanks for handling that one for me as I was just about to post that reminder.   Guess we can add one more Alzheimer's player to the group.



Was Jack Jack’s (and the Elasti-Girl costume) addition to the game done as a promotion for a movie sequel or not?


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

See those headstones along the backside of Main Street? If you look up close, they say, “RIP Attainable Attractions”.


----------



## lmmatooki

I'm actually excited for this event. I enjoyed the movie however, it's not even close to one of my favorites. I will probably see the new one as well. I commend the interns for being pretty creative with the content they are releasing.


----------



## lmmatooki

After all the years of playing this game, not all events are going to be winners and us veterans know that all too well haha. It's impossible to please everyone but that's what's great about this forum, so we can post all our opinions!


----------



## go oilers go

Question for my fellow Magic Kingdom players...

I’ve been playing this game from day 1, but it’s now becoming somewhat less enchanting to play, perhaps even a bit of a chore.  Can anyone tell me what happens to my progress to date if I delete the app from my iPad?  I won’t just stop playing if I keep the app installed as it’s a habit now, so I thought I’d delete the app but would hate to lose all the characters that I’ve earned, (giving birth was easier than collecting for some of these characters)!

Feedback is welcomed for this non technologically savvy player


----------



## wingweaver84

go oilers go said:


> Question for my fellow Magic Kingdom players...
> 
> I’ve been playing this game from day 1, but it’s now becoming somewhat less enchanting to play, perhaps even a bit of a chore.  Can anyone tell me what happens to my progress to date if I delete the app from my iPad?  I won’t just stop playing if I keep the app installed as it’s a habit now, so I thought I’d delete the app but would hate to lose all the characters that I’ve earned, (giving birth was easier than collecting for some of these characters)!
> 
> Feedback is welcomed for this non technologically savvy player



If you have the game connected through Facebook or Gamecenter,you won't lose your data. All you have to do,if you want to play it again at a later date,is just reinstall it and retrieve your data when prompted.(It may take a little bit when you restart the game,but it does give you the option).


----------



## supernova

go oilers go said:


> Question for my fellow Magic Kingdom players...
> 
> I’ve been playing this game from day 1, but it’s now becoming somewhat less enchanting to play, perhaps even a bit of a chore.  Can anyone tell me what happens to my progress to date if I delete the app from my iPad?  I won’t just stop playing if I keep the app installed as it’s a habit now, so I thought I’d delete the app but would hate to lose all the characters that I’ve earned, (giving birth was easier than collecting for some of these characters)!
> 
> Feedback is welcomed for this non technologically savvy player





wingweaver84 said:


> If you have the game connected through Facebook or Gamecenter,you won't lose your data. All you have to do,if you want to play it again at a later date,is just reinstall it and retrieve your data when prompted.(It may take a little bit when you restart the game,but it does give you the option).



And then complain about how unattainable the characters you missed out on are when you return.


----------



## go oilers go

wingweaver84 said:


> If you have the game connected through Facebook or Gamecenter,you won't lose your data. All you have to do,if you want to play it again at a later date,is just reinstall it and retrieve your data when prompted.(It may take a little bit when you restart the game,but it does give you the option).


Great thanks!  Sounds easy


----------



## go oilers go

supernova said:


> And then complain about how unattainable the characters you missed out on are when you return.


Most likely lol!


----------



## mara512

I can’t believe it.  I Got SW from a chest today.   I just about fell off my chair.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Is anyone getting fabric from Classic Mickey’s “Whistle to Work”?
I feel like I’ve sent him on this four hour quest like a dozen times, and not one single fabric.


----------



## hopemax

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Is anyone getting fabric from Classic Mickey’s “Whistle to Work”?
> I feel like I’ve sent him on this four hour quest like a dozen times, and not one single fabric.



In my game without Steamboat Willie, I only have 2.  It's been very slow going.

The game where I have the attraction, the attraction is doing pretty well at drops. I have 5 classic and 4 button.  But Mickey tasks has only dropped fabric, once I think.


----------



## rr333

Those who have gotten SW from a chest... did you tap randomly? Or did you try to watch for it to come up and tap it?
I have one that will be ready tomorrow and was just thinking about it while reading here.


----------



## Haley R

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Is anyone getting fabric from Classic Mickey’s “Whistle to Work”?
> I feel like I’ve sent him on this four hour quest like a dozen times, and not one single fabric.


I've gotten it every time I've sent him to do it, but I have no use for the fabric because I won't be getting SW.


----------



## Hoodie

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Is anyone getting fabric from Classic Mickey’s “Whistle to Work”?
> I feel like I’ve sent him on this four hour quest like a dozen times, and not one single fabric.


Once so far.  It's pretty annoying that he only has ONE task in his classic outfit and it doesn't produce anything.  About ready to drop the quest for Minnie and Pete.


----------



## lmmatooki

rr333 said:


> Those who have gotten SW from a chest... did you tap randomly? Or did you try to watch for it to come up and tap it?
> I have one that will be ready tomorrow and was just thinking about it while reading here.


I closed my eyes, waited for a few seconds, and tapped. While maintaining hope the whole time for something good haha


----------



## LindseyJo22

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Is anyone getting fabric from Classic Mickey’s “Whistle to Work”?
> I feel like I’ve sent him on this four hour quest like a dozen times, and not one single fabric.



Nope, I haven't gotten any so far - very frustrating, as I am not buying chests to try for the attraction, but honestly if I don't get Minnie or Pete's costumes it's not going to be a huge deal.  But it is annoying to just have a character not come back with anything so often.


----------



## tonga

Mickey hasn’t collected a fabric for me yet.

My drop rates for Triton and Ariel have been awful too.  2 Triton ear hats and about 15 or 16 of each Ariel token left to max them out, plus 171 more clams.  My drop rates for the mayor have actually been better than for the TLM characters.


----------



## Gothmic

Since I'll likely never get Steamboat Willie (I stil don't have the now useless Ice Rink) I don't care that Mickey has only brought back one fabric in 3 days of trying. As for the mayor, I would imagine he will be at level 10 by next Halloween, so I'll be patient for that as well.


----------



## mikegood2

rr333 said:


> Those who have gotten SW from a chest... did you tap randomly? Or did you try to watch for it to come up and tap it?
> I have one that will be ready tomorrow and was just thinking about it while reading here.



Honestly it appears that the final pick is predetermined so it doesn’t matter. Do whatever you feel will get you the best chance.

Speaking about chests, does anyone else have a tendency to miss seeing what that final item is because the chest screen closes to quickly after you choose it? When I play on my phone my thumb usually covers that spot and by the time I move it there’s a good chance the screen is already gone.


----------



## Haley R

I know people were saying Donald’s tokens were hard to get and they were until I get chip and dale to a certain level. They have been successful giving me one of his tokens every time they finish their 8 hr task. It will still take awhile but it’s a lot better than the 12 hrs with no success from other characters.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

mara512 said:


> I can’t believe it.  I Got SW from a chest today.   I just about fell off my chair.



I got it too! Maybe the interns are feeling the Christmas spirit early and being generous?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> Reddit group is wondering if the Princess dressing room thingy is actually permanent content. Because they said more Princesses would get casual outfits later.  So then that would still be 3 regular event attractions and 1 premium, plus the dressing room.
> 
> Also, someone spotted that the Float is doing the Konami code. Old school gamers will get the reference.



The "Konami code" was also King Candy's code for getting into his safe/the code room in the first Wreck it Ralph movie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Is anyone getting fabric from Classic Mickey’s “Whistle to Work”?
> I feel like I’ve sent him on this four hour quest like a dozen times, and not one single fabric.



definitely gotten a few - haven't tracked how often but at least a couple of times

Granted, I don't have SW attraction so it does me no good as can't start working on the other fabric with out it ... and given I still don't have Bambi's Ice Rink I am not expecting to get SW anytime soon


----------



## cliscinsky

lmmatooki said:


> I closed my eyes, waited for a few seconds, and tapped. While maintaining hope the whole time for something good haha



Same here.  Since the ones we purchase all seemed to be predetermined, I've stopped looking when I tap.  I bought a chest yesterday evening when someone else mentioned they got lucky and got the SW attraction.  Closed my eyes and tapped, and I likewise got lucky and got the SW attraction.


----------



## rr333

Do we know which character set will be helping with this event? I thought I saw a couple different sets mentioned.


----------



## hopemax

rr333 said:


> Do we know which character set will be helping with this event? I thought I saw a couple different sets mentioned.



We think Aladdin and Frozen based on that the live stream showed tasks for both character groups.  The specific characters with event colored tasks were Anna and Aladdin.  However, it's possible one group is for WIR stuff and the other is for the Princess costumes.


----------



## wingweaver84

Ok,so I'm a little curious as to which direction I should go in.

I currently stand at 454,205 potions. My storyline quests are to unlock Wendy and Barbossa,with Shere Khan as a sidequest. Wendy's tokens currently stand at 10 balls of yarn and 14 ear tokens with all the fairy potions collected. Barbossa has all his pirate hats with 7 ear hats and 10 pirate flags. Meanwhile Shere Khan has
four red fire sticks and four ear hats. I have four(soon to be five with the event)areas left to unlock:the two remaining plots in Tomorrowland and the two behind Small World. 

As far as potions:all attractions are out with the themed concessions but I'm wondering if maybe I should remove them and go back to the hat stand concessions since,with 439 of them,they seem to bring in about 9k an hour. 

(By the way,I also realize I bring up that subject a lot,but things are getting really pricey in this game.)


----------



## mikegood2

My Ursula just finished leveling up, so I now officially have all my characters, except the Mayor, at level 10!

Trying to get as close to 10 million (9.6 M) magic before the event starts, but also don’t want to send everyone out every hour or two. Decided to send everyone who can do 12 hour missions out. Some extra cash 2x times a day works best for me.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> We think Aladdin and Frozen based on that the live stream showed tasks for both character groups.  The specific characters with event colored tasks were Anna and Aladdin.  However, it's possible one group is for WIR stuff and the other is for the Princess costumes.


Will they use normal characters, too? Like Mickey and Friends? I have 0 Frozen characters and only have Aladdin. I can't imagine they would only have those two sets of characters. If so, I guess I won' be participating in the event sadly.


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> Ok,so I'm a little curious as to which direction I should go in.
> 
> I currently stand at 454,205 potions. My storyline quests are to unlock Wendy and Barbossa,with Shere Khan as a sidequest. Wendy's tokens currently stand at 10 balls of yarn and 14 ear tokens with all the fairy potions collected. Barbossa has all his pirate hats with 7 ear hats and 10 pirate flags. Meanwhile Shere Khan has
> four red fire sticks and four ear hats. I have four(soon to be five with the event)areas left to unlock:the two remaining plots in Tomorrowland and the two behind Small World.
> 
> As far as potions:all attractions are out with the themed concessions but I'm wondering if maybe I should remove them and go back to the hat stand concessions since,with 439 of them,they seem to bring in about 9k an hour.
> 
> (By the way,I also realize I bring up that subject a lot,but things are getting really pricey in this game.)



No doubt things have gotten really pricey with magic. For players who have been played since the beginning it’s probably not a problem, but if your a “newer” player, magic is a real issue. I think this is an issue the developers really need to look closer at.

As far as concession farming goes, it depends on how often your willing to log in and click. If you don’t mind doing it every hour or two than farming is probably your best bet. If your only able to log in a few times a day, it probably isn’t. Just keep in mind, if your logging in every hour and clicking on 100+ concessions, you can get burnt out relatively quickly. Add in an event and the game goes from being fun, to being a chore.


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> Will they use normal characters, too? Like Mickey and Friends? I have 0 Frozen characters and only have Aladdin. I can't imagine they would only have those two sets of characters. If so, I guess I won' be participating in the event sadly.



All the normal characters that help with events will still help with events.  Those are usually Mickey, Goofy, Daisy, Minnie, Buzz, Woody, Bo Peep, Green Army Man, Hamm, Mike, Sully, Roz, Eve, Cinderella, Prince Charming, Fairy Godmother.  I may be forgetting someone.

But then there is always a group of previous event characters that help with the new event, too.  So for The Little Mermaid Event, Lilo & Stitch were the "helpers."  Someone on Reddit noticed the Frozen group in the character screen is right below WIR in the livescreen pics.  So then likely Frozen are the event helpers, and Aladdin will be doing something as well (maybe Princess costume related).


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> The "Konami code" was also King Candy's code for getting into his safe/the code room in the first Wreck it Ralph movie


Love that they added that somehow to the float.  Thought that was clever in the first movie too.  Awww..random things that make us feel young again...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Still trying to level Ariel to 10.  I still need 3 more purses and 6 ears.  I didn't get to play much this weekend, went to Ren Fest.  Funny how they didn't have wifi in Renaissance times, but evidently they had atm machines! I learn something new everyday. 
Anyways,  I have used all 4 of my platinum chests now and did not get SW.  But I do have 2 lovely new planters to offer to Merlin that I opened today. I've accepted that SW is my new black/white whale.  (Hee hee..see what I did there?!?)


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

wingweaver84 said:


> Ok,so I'm a little curious as to which direction I should go in.
> 
> I currently stand at 454,205 potions. My storyline quests are to unlock Wendy and Barbossa,with Shere Khan as a sidequest. Wendy's tokens currently stand at 10 balls of yarn and 14 ear tokens with all the fairy potions collected. Barbossa has all his pirate hats with 7 ear hats and 10 pirate flags. Meanwhile Shere Khan has four red fire sticks and four ear hats. I have four(soon to be five with the event)areas left to unlock:the two remaining plots in Tomorrowland and the two behind Small World.
> 
> As far as potions:all attractions are out with the themed concessions but I'm wondering if maybe I should remove them and go back to the hat stand concessions since,with 439 of them,they seem to bring in about 9k an hour.
> 
> (By the way,I also realize I bring up that subject a lot,but things are getting really pricey in this game.)



I understand your concerns about the magic costs. I'm a little ahead of you (just welcomed Michael Darling/collecting for John) and am watching the prices rise astronomically. 

One strategy that I've used is to delay getting the characters until I've built up my magic level to a certain point. It's a game trope that you'll have to level up the new character shortly after welcoming her/him. Therefore, I don't welcome anyone until I have enough magic to then get them to level 2. It slows down the story line by having several magic collection rounds. However, it also allows me to significantly progress when I can afford it.

In regards to Shere Khan, I waited until I had Wendy & Barbossa a long time before welcoming him. IIRC, SK isn't that important once you're into the Peter Pan story line. You can let that tiger wait.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> All the normal characters that help with events will still help with events.  Those are usually Mickey, Goofy, Daisy, Minnie, Buzz, Woody, Bo Peep, Green Army Man, Hamm, Mike, Sully, Roz, Eve, Cinderella, Prince Charming, Fairy Godmother.  I may be forgetting someone.
> 
> But then there is always a group of previous event characters that help with the new event, too.  So for The Little Mermaid Event, Lilo & Stitch were the "helpers."  Someone on Reddit noticed the Frozen group in the character screen is right below WIR in the livescreen pics.  So then likely Frozen are the event helpers, and Aladdin will be doing something as well (maybe Princess costume related).


Ah okay thanks! I might just not be able to get everything during the event and that's okay. I ended up doing pretty well during the Little Mermaid event and I didn't have any of the Lilo & Stitch characters to start out.


----------



## rr333

rr333 said:


> Those who have gotten SW from a chest... did you tap randomly? Or did you try to watch for it to come up and tap it?
> I have one that will be ready tomorrow and was just thinking about it while reading here.



uppdate: I got a lovely planter


----------



## Windwaker4444

rr333 said:


> uppdate: I got a lovely planter


It might be part of my planter matching set.


----------



## Joe603

For those working on Caterpillar, note the upcoming leveling changes (which will probably come with the software update):

*Caterpillar*

Level 2: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 1 to 2
Level 3: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 2 to 4
Level 4: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 3 to 6
Level 5: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 4 to 10
Level 6: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 6 to 14
Level 7: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 8 to 20
Level 8: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 12 to 26
Level 9: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 16 to 32
Level 10: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 20 to 40


----------



## KPach525

Am I the only one bothered they aren’t opening the one Adventureland plot that completes the circle? 

And before you all jump on me, yes the lack of other lands not being complete bothered me too; up until they open Adventureland. Now that one pesky plot is bothering me the most. 

Especially during the tapper events when I have to send someone off to defeat a crab and they literally have to run the entire circumference of the park to cross from one Adventureland plot to the other.


----------



## GerhardGe

so they seriously sell now new land for money?


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Am I the only one bothered they aren’t opening the one Adventureland plot that completes the circle?
> 
> And before you all jump on me, yes the lack of other lands not being complete bothered me too; up until they open Adventureland. Now that one pesky plot is bothering me the most.
> 
> Especially during the tapper events when I have to send someone off to defeat a crab and they literally have to run the entire circumference of the park to cross from one Adventureland plot to the other.



*WHAT*? What are you talking about, the game hasn’t open up all the land?  Guess I’ve never noticed that as a problem before. Just don’t get why people waste their time complained about land? That’s one thing you will never see me complain about on this thread!



GerhardGe said:


> so they seriously sell now new land for money?



Yep, they’ve been doing that for about as long as I can remember though. I think they sell one or two plots of land for 2 million magic. Luckily I’ve always had enough magic, but it’s a really big issue for newer players.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *WHAT*? What are you talking about, the game hasn’t open up all the land?  Guess I’ve never noticed that as a problem before. Just don’t get why people waste their time complained about land? That’s one thing you will never see me complain about on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they’ve been doing that for about as long as I can remember though. I think they sell one or two plots of land for 2 million magic. Luckily I’ve always had enough magic, but it’s a really big issue for newer players.


Yes you really have been a role model in holding your tongue in the past.  I aspire to maintain your level of self control.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Yes you really have been a role model in holding your tongue in the past.  I aspire to maintain your level of self control.



Thanks, I try, but gotta be honest with you it’s not always easy. It’s tough being a role model, but it’s a burden I must bare. I always look to @supernova as my inspiration, and that always maked it easier.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks, I try, but gotta be honest with you it’s not always easy. It’s tough being a role model, but it’s a burden I must bare. I always look to @supernova as my inspiration, and that always maked it easier.


Not sure if @supernova having disciples is a great idea or not.  Just having one @supernova has cleared quite a few sensitive people off of this thread.  More than likely resulting in them needing minor therapy.  The future is beginning to look a little hazy...


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> *WHAT*? What are you talking about, the game hasn’t open up all the land?  Guess I’ve never noticed that as a problem before. Just don’t get why people waste their time complained about land? That’s one thing you will never see me complain about on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they’ve been doing that for about as long as I can remember though. I think they sell one or two plots of land for 2 million magic. Luckily I’ve always had enough magic, but it’s a really big issue for newer players.


Ahhh yesss I’ve missed this place


----------



## Arundal

GerhardGe said:


> so they seriously sell now new land for money?


Are you referring to the same pop up I got, that for one day there is a block of land on sale for like 4.99.


----------



## Chrisvee

mikegood2 said:


> No doubt things have gotten really pricey with magic. For players who have been played since the beginning it’s probably not a problem, but if your a “newer” player, magic is a real issue. I think this is an issue the developers really need to look closer at.
> 
> As far as concession farming goes, it depends on how often your willing to log in and click. If you don’t mind doing it every hour or two than farming is probably your best bet. If your only able to log in a few times a day, it probably isn’t. Just keep in mind, if your logging in every hour and clicking on 100+ concessions, you can get burnt out relatively quickly. Add in an event and the game goes from being fun, to being a chore.


I agree with this. I started later than many (currently on Jungle Book Shere Khan challenge) and I am chronically short on magic all the time. I don’t think I’ll ever be able to afford that 2m magic plot of land.


----------



## mikegood2

GerhardGe said:


> so they seriously sell now new land for money?





Arundal said:


> Are you referring to the same pop up I got, that for one day there is a block of land on sale for like 4.99.



Sorry I misread your post earlier. Didn’t realize they were offering a $5 deal, since I never got one. Honestly suprised they haven’t done this before. Have they? Has to be some reason why they’ve been holding out on all that land.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I remember other people stating that they got land offers for $$$ in the past.  But it seemed like it was for plots of land that had already been opened for those advanced in the game.  I think I've never received a notice to buy land because I have all that is currently available.


----------



## Haley R

Chrisvee said:


> I agree with this. I started later than many (currently on Jungle Book Shere Khan challenge) and I am chronically short on magic all the time. I don’t think I’ll ever be able to afford that 2m magic plot of land.


I’m currently on sleeping beauty. I just had to “clear the curse” in front of it’s a small world and I’m pretty low on magic. Not empty, but low


----------



## GerhardGe

yea,getting magic for me is really a struggle still.i´m glad i can make around 10-15k per day now if i keep everyone busy.gladly welcoming pete as my main story really didn´t move on any further without him.
talking about him it was interesting his name was pete in the original.i am german and we actually call him "Cat Karlo".in this thread i definitely learned a lot of the original names.
what i miss a little bit btw is scrooge mc duck (in german dagobert duck  ) and donalds nephews (tick trick and track).were they planned at some point or will they probably never get into it?i was just wondering as those characters around donald and daisy were always my favourite comic characters..the famous duck tales shows..#nostalgic


----------



## GerhardGe

Arundal said:


> Are you referring to the same pop up I got, that for one day there is a block of land on sale for like 4.99.



yea..i got several offers for different places.funnily one of them i still have is the "science fiction place" which i can easily unlock for 75k magic right now.i was even expecting it would be the next to unlock via a quest of merlin after unlocking pete to defeat zurg?!so strange i got this offer...
besides that i get a lot of offers others may not get anymore.like always when i´m able to purchase a premium character (jack sparrow,davy jones,wall-e..) i get those pop ups.so i think it´s player related.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

*i'm sure this has been asked and answered, but how do i trigger the new Pirates story line that unlocks the land in Adventureland? i have Elizabeth at 7 and Will at 8. how much higher do they need to be?*


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> yea,getting magic for me is really a struggle still.i´m glad i can make around 10-15k per day now if i keep everyone busy.gladly welcoming pete as my main story really didn´t move on any further without him.
> talking about him it was interesting his name was pete in the original.i am german and we actually call him "Cat Karlo".in this thread i definitely learned a lot of the original names.
> what i miss a little bit btw is scrooge mc duck (in german dagobert duck  ) and donalds nephews (tick trick and track).were they planned at some point or will they probably never get into it?i was just wondering as those characters around donald and daisy were always my favourite comic characters..the famous duck tales shows..#nostalgic


They just recently started a new duck tales cartoon with those characters so maybe they will add them to the game sometime


----------



## squirrel

Just down to levelling LM and the Mayor.  All of LM are at 9 except Ursula (8) and Eric is levelling to 10.

Finally feel like I'm getting close to being caught up.


----------



## mara512

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i'm sure this has been asked and answered, but how do i trigger the new Pirates story line that unlocks the land in Adventureland? i have Elizabeth at 7 and Will at 8. how much higher do they need to be?*



Do you have Bambi and Mowgli?


----------



## Arundal

GerhardGe said:


> yea..i got several offers for different places.funnily one of them i still have is the "science fiction place" which i can easily unlock for 75k magic right now.i was even expecting it would be the next to unlock via a quest of merlin after unlocking pete to defeat zurg?!so strange i got this offer...
> besides that i get a lot of offers others may not get anymore.like always when i´m able to purchase a premium character (jack sparrow,davy jones,wall-e..) i get those pop ups.so i think it´s player related.



I was not positive the exact plot they were offering but it looked like a corner I already had but was not going to buy it. I have just in last month or so welcomed Michael Darling so no more permanent content to use magic on but need lots to finish leveling Jungle Book and Peter Pan characters and buy more land. I just very rarely pay cash for anything in game.


----------



## Onceler

The good news: the update is out and we can now unlock the plot of land next to It's A Small World.

The not-so-good news: It costs 3 million magic to unlock it and the unlock process takes 24 hours. I'm glad I'm at the point where I have plenty of excess magic. I remember how much it sucked having to wait to build up magic.


----------



## 10CJ

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i'm sure this has been asked and answered, but how do i trigger the new Pirates story line that unlocks the land in Adventureland? i have Elizabeth at 7 and Will at 8. how much higher do they need to be?*



I would focus on the task at the top of your list. There could be something unrelated to Elizabeth and Will that you need to do first.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Onceler said:


> The good news: the update is out and we can now unlock the plot of land next to It's A Small World.
> 
> The not-so-good news: It costs 3 million magic to unlock it and the unlock process takes 24 hours. I'm glad I'm at the point where I have plenty of excess magic. I remember how much it sucked having to wait to build up magic.



"look, you've been begging for more land and now we give it to you and you complain?   Suck it up Buttercup!!!"


----------



## tasmith1993

I finally just unlocked the land for 2mil magic behind it’s a small world, I am never getting the 3mil plot 

I have been playing the game since the beginning, I just don’t log in and check every hour for magic. I’m lucky if I check every 4-8 hrs unless there’s an event going on. 

I’m almost done with characters which will be a big help towards not spending magic, but that 2mil plot of land knocked me down to having about 200k magic left so I’ll unlock it in a year or 2


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally began leveling up Ariel to 10 early this morning.  My only character left is the Mayor who is half way thru lv 4.  I totally feel ready for tomorrow.  

When looking at the new Ralph attractions, it seems like the interns could have  made them into 9x9 or 10x10 plots.  Hope some of them are small.  The princess costume room looks like it'll replace Bambi's Ice Rink (which really does nothing but takes up room).  I know it's not a popular opinion, but I'm glad the event begins tomorrow.  I'll have something to do when my extended family starts driving me nuts.


----------



## mikegood2

@Windwaker4444 Did you spend 3 million magic to open the new plot of land? I did, but it kinda sucks that I went thru about 30% of my magic surplus.

Really hope they learned something about the size of new buildings, but I’m not holding out much hope that they have.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> @Windwaker4444 Did you spend 3 million magic to open the new plot of land? I did, but it kinda sucks that I went thru about 30% of my magic surplus.
> 
> Really hope they learned something about the size of new buildings, but I’m not holding out much hope that they have.



I bought the land.  Did they have to open up the smallest piece they could find when they made the attractions so large?


----------



## Pocahontas618

Joe603 said:


> For those working on Caterpillar, note the upcoming leveling changes (which will probably come with the software update):
> 
> *Caterpillar*
> 
> Level 2: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 1 to 2
> Level 3: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 2 to 4
> Level 4: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 3 to 6
> Level 5: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 4 to 10
> Level 6: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 6 to 14
> Level 7: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 8 to 20
> Level 8: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 12 to 26
> Level 9: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 16 to 32
> Level 10: Tiny Khussas amount required changed from 20 to 40


This ^ is the one thing that is making me want to quit playing. 2nd update that I have to collect more items for a character that was already ready to level up.


----------



## hopemax

Pre -event update.  

In my IOS game, I just started upgrading Ursula to 10, so she probably won't be completed by the time I'm ready to Welcome the first WIR character.  But I wanted to get her done so that I only had Ariel and the Mayor left.  Ariel is a long way away, and the Mayor is over halfway to 4.  I had the game upgrade, so the countdown is going on the land.  Had 11million magic, so no big deal to buy the land.

In Windows, again I feel like my drops have whittled down to nothing. I just got Triton to 9, and Ursula is 9 shell necklaces away from 10.  But Ariel is 31 tokens away from going to 9.  Mayor has exactly half his tokens for 4.  Still waiting for the game update, but I don't have 3 million magic for the land.  Only at 2.6 million.  But because so many of the attractions I still need are still locked in Platinum chests, I have like 3 unused plots of land so I still have plenty of space for the new buildings.

In preparation of our trip (9 days!) I used Microsoft Rewards points and their sale on Microsoft store GCs to buy $10 to buy the 2nd character+building bundle in my Windows game.  And I used Swagbucks points and their sale on iTunes to buy a GC to buy the bundle on my IOS game.  I still don't like giving Gameloft the money just because I have the gall to go on a vacation to a REAL Disney park during an event.  But at least it's not money out of my pocket.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> @Windwaker4444 Did you spend 3 million magic to open the new plot of land? I did, but it kinda sucks that I went thru about 30% of my magic surplus.
> 
> Really hope they learned something about the size of new buildings, but I’m not holding out much hope that they have.


I did.  I had 12 million in magic just sitting there.  That was a crazy price tag on such a small nugget of land.  Guess we should just be happy that it won't be dark any longer.

 If you figure out what size plots will max it out, please let us know.  You are the grand land master after all!!!  I didn't start unlocking it until about 1pm, so I won't be able to do anything with it until after the event starts.


----------



## McCoy

These magic requirements just seem ridiculous to me. It doesn't affect me, since I am one of those with 20+ million, but if I was newer to the game and didn't have all that saved up, I don't see how the game would maintain my interest having to actually wait to gather that much magic. And this goes back to at least the Jungle Book update.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I bought the land.  Did they have to open up the smallest piece they could find when they made the attractions so large?


Ikr!?!  Can't wait for them to start unlocking more in Adventureland.   We'll have a lot of wiggle room then.


----------



## mikegood2

Pocahontas618 said:


> This ^ is the one thing that is making me want to quit playing. 2nd update that I have to collect more items for a character that was already ready to level up.



I agree! I’ve been lucky enough to have all of these characters maxed, but never understood why they change item required numbers. I can see how they might change/add who collects items, possible rarely or even times on a rare occasion but only to make it easier, not harder. It’s a real slap in the face to anyone collecting for those characters.




Windwaker4444 said:


> I did.  I had 12 million in magic just sitting there.  That was a crazy price tag on such a small nugget of land.  Guess we should just be happy that it won't be dark any longer.
> 
> If you figure out what size plots will max it out, please let us know.  You are the grand land master after all!!!  I didn't start unlocking it until about 1pm, so I won't be able to do anything with it until after the event starts.



Your a little over 2M more than I have. I also though the plot seemed to be smaller than normal, but as you know, I don’t ever complain about land.  

I always use the plot of land the game started with for my new buildings. That way I always know where buildings that collect items are. I'll have to put a few buildings into storage until my new plot unlocks. It will be interesting to find out how many of them will fit into it.




McCoy said:


> These magic requirements just seem ridiculous to me. It doesn't affect me, since I am one of those with 20+ million, but if I was newer to the game and didn't have all that saved up, I don't see how the game would maintain my interest having to actually wait to gather that much magic. And this goes back to at least the Jungle Book update.



Agree, they do seem to be getting more and more ridiculous! Would be interesting It they could set with some type of price scale so “newer” players would cost less than It does for any of us who been playing since the beginning. Problem I see with this is they would find a way to screw that up also.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Does anyone else think it was a weird decision to start an event on a national holiday? Tomorrow is Thanksgiving in America. Most people are busy with things like travelling, cooking, and putting up with people. Wouldn't the day after make more sense?


----------



## Haley R

KimRonRufus said:


> Does anyone else think it was a weird decision to start an event on a national holiday? Tomorrow is Thanksgiving in America. Most people are busy with things like travelling, cooking, and putting up with people. Wouldn't the day after make more sense?


My brother is coming from mississippi and I never get to see him his family because he’s in the navy. It’ll look pretty rude if I’m sitting on my phone the whole time trying to play a game


----------



## mmmears

KimRonRufus said:


> Does anyone else think it was a weird decision to start an event on a national holiday? Tomorrow is Thanksgiving in America. Most people are busy with things like travelling, cooking, and putting up with people. Wouldn't the day after make more sense?



Right there with you.


----------



## wnwardii

If I am correct, Gameloft has their headquarters in France.  While they may have offices in other countries, Gameloft is probably more likely to take into account French holidays.  Also, don't most of the new events start on a Thursday?  While I agree that for some of us in the U.S., starting an event on Thanksgiving will be inconvenient, some of us will welcome the distraction from the family.


----------



## KPach525

Went and saw Ralph Breaks the Internet today, now I’m a bit more excited for this event! But definitely not happy it’s starting on Thanksgiving


----------



## KimRonRufus

wnwardii said:


> If I am correct, Gameloft has their headquarters in France.  While they may have offices in other countries, Gameloft is probably more likely to take into account French holidays.  Also, don't most of the new events start on a Thursday?  While I agree that for some of us in the U.S., starting an event on Thanksgiving will be inconvenient, some of us will welcome the distraction from the family.


France, huh? Interesting. They're offering pumpkin pie stands this week, so I just assumed this game was hip to American traditions.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KimRonRufus said:


> Does anyone else think it was a weird decision to start an event on a national holiday? Tomorrow is Thanksgiving in America. Most people are busy with things like travelling, cooking, and putting up with people. Wouldn't the day after make more sense?


You obviously have never met my family!  I'll be lucky if I make it thru noon without needing some type of distraction to keep me sane.  I live in the south...a lot of those stereotypes that people laugh about are really true!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Went and saw Ralph Breaks the Internet today, now I’m a bit more excited for this event! But definitely not happy it’s starting on Thanksgiving


I want to see it too.  Heard it is really good.  But I lost the vote so I'm being dragged off to Fantastic Beasts...and well...we all know how the reviews are on that one.  Hopefully Ralph next weekend!!


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> Went and saw Ralph Breaks the Internet today, now I’m a bit more excited for this event! But definitely not happy it’s starting on Thanksgiving


We just saw it! It was so good!!!! I’m so excited for the event now! Still a bummer it starts tomorrow. I’ll just have to check every so often and do my best.


----------



## Mattimation

wnwardii said:


> If I am correct, Gameloft has their headquarters in France.  While they may have offices in other countries, Gameloft is probably more likely to take into account French holidays.  Also, don't most of the new events start on a Thursday?  While I agree that for some of us in the U.S., starting an event on Thanksgiving will be inconvenient, some of us will welcome the distraction from the family.



Oh yeah, you’re right! I just looked it up and they’re headquartered in Paris! It looks like they have three offices in the US, but I’m pretty sure one of the live-streams made reference to their team being in Canada, so it’s possible this games only connection to the US is really just Disney, with everything else being abroad.


----------



## supernova

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *i'm sure this has been asked and answered, but how do i trigger the new Pirates story line that unlocks the land in Adventureland? i have Elizabeth at 7 and Will at 8. how much higher do they need to be?*


I asked Nigel and he said eleven.


----------



## karly05

Relative Newbie here (Flynn and Rapunzel's Tower are as far as I've reached.

Playing on IPad Mini.

Still getting Classic Mickey opening screen/icon. Every time I open, game asks if I want to update. I say yes, it opens App Store page for game but button just says "Open" and takes me back to Classic Mickey version. I can't see any way to update.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mara512

karly05 said:


> Relative Newbie here (Flynn and Rapunzel's Tower are as far as I've reached.
> 
> Playing on IPad Mini.
> 
> Still getting Classic Mickey opening screen/icon. Every time I open, game asks if I want to update. I say yes, it opens App Store page for game but button just says "Open" and takes me back to Classic Mickey version. I can't see any way to update.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



Go in to the app icon and then pull your screen down to update.  It should then show update instead of open.


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> Oh yeah, you’re right! I just looked it up and they’re headquartered in Paris! It looks like they have three offices in the US, but I’m pretty sure one of the live-streams made reference to their team being in Canada, so it’s possible this games only connection to the US is really just Disney, with everything else being abroad.


There is also an office in Manhattan.


----------



## karly05

mara512 said:


> Go in to the app icon and then pull your screen down to update.  It should then show update instead of open.



Thank you!!! I got it!


----------



## Onceler

And the event begins with... "Welcome UNKNOWN CHARACTER 'Ralph.fxit.' " -- oops!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Onceler said:


> And the event begins with... "Welcome UNKNOWN CHARACTER 'Ralph.fxit.' " -- oops!



I saw that too - but thought it was on purpose since it is like a computer game theme and he breaks the internet, etc. .... but yeah, probably not

and on the Event Goals screen it is listed as "Welcome RUNTIME.ERROR.57."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - premium characters are Calhoun and Fix it Felix

and the Princesses with Casual Costumes are Cinderella, Jasmine, Belle, and Ariel


----------



## Haley R

Sooo I’m not sure if I should buy Calhoun or not. She costs 200 gems and I only have three something. I’d rather have Felix


----------



## Gothmic

I was happy I had 410 gems so I used them to get the float, Calhoun, and the pie stand. I have bought the parade bundle in the past on some events but I am so non-plussed about not having the Bambi  Ice Rink or Steam Boat Willie yet, that I decided not to give them my real money. Then I found a platinum chest in my Kingdom. If I get one of those 2 attractions tomorrow, I may feel bad for not purchasing the bundle...  nah, probably not.


----------



## Onceler

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw that too - but thought it was on purpose since it is like a computer game theme and he breaks the internet, etc. .... but yeah, probably not
> 
> and on the Event Goals screen it is listed as "Welcome RUNTIME.ERROR.57."



That possibility crossed my mind too. But we've seen this type of error in the past. It would be a bit clever if it was intentional.


----------



## hopemax

All of the tasks are written in some sort of computer errors and file structure code, so I'm sure it is intentional.

Wow, it took a lot of work to get everyone out of storage and earning EC.  I hope I didn't miss anyone.  I see the turn 2 items into 1 item is back, so I'm sure there will be a lot of howling from the peanut gallery later.

I was like, totally ready for Jack and Sally to move away from Mayor collection duty weren't you... whose brilliant idea was that!  

Surprised to see the Mermaid crew collect EC.  So I guess I'm working on upgrading Ariel.  I was at that point already in IOS, but I would have preferred to work on Triton and Ursula in my Windows game.

Nice to see older event characters put to use (Aladdin, BatB, Frozen, Mrs. Incredible) but I wonder how the newer players are going to fare.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Huuuuge list of characters who can collect event currency for this one!  Not sure if that's part of the glitch along with the names, but it was nice to take Aladdin and Batb characters out of storage again.

Sad that once again Donald is useless during an event and this time Minnie and Pluto join him in being useless so far.  Weird that some of the previous standard characters aren't being used this time around but not a big deal.

Not happy that TLM characters are earning currency as I'm still trying to get tokens for Triton, Ursula, and Ariel to get them from 9-10 and now that will be put completely on hold until this event is over.

Glad they opened up that plot of land finally, but I wish they had given us 2 but I know better than to expect it.

Totally dislike the new princess costumes.  If I unlock them easily and they prove useful, great, otherwise I will be taking them off immediately and never using them again.

In better news, even though I still don't have Bambi ice rink or Steam Boat Willie attractions, the Mayor token drops have been ok for me- better than TLM sadly.  Mayor is half way from 4 to 5.  Progress will slow with Jack and Sally collecting event currency, but should pick up again when WIR is over.


----------



## xthebowdenx

PrincessS121212 said:


> Huuuuge list of characters who can collect event currency for this one!  Not sure if that's part of the glitch along with the names, but it was nice to take Aladdin and Batb characters out of storage again.
> 
> Sad that once again Donald is useless during an event and this time Minnie and Pluto join him in being useless so far.  Weird that some of the previous standard characters aren't being used this time around but not a big deal.
> 
> Not happy that TLM characters are earning currency as I'm still trying to get tokens for Triton, Ursula, and Ariel to get them from 9-10 and now that will be put completely on hold until this event is over.
> 
> Glad they opened up that plot of land finally, but I wish they had given us 2 but I know better than to expect it.
> 
> Totally dislike the new princess costumes.  If I unlock them easily and they prove useful, great, otherwise I will be taking them off immediately and never using them again.
> 
> In better news, even though I still don't have Bambi ice rink or Steam Boat Willie attractions, the Mayor token drops have been ok for me- better than TLM sadly.  Mayor is half way from 4 to 5.  Progress will slow with Jack and Sally collecting event currency, but should pick up again when WIR is over.


Do you have a full list of EC characters ?


----------



## Crusader10hky

It looks like this event is going to give me the chance to finally get Belle without having to rely on a random legendary chest (aka sundial box)!

I missed the BATB event and have gotten a few pieces but not her


----------



## GerhardGe

as a newer player (right now half way through defeating zurg) it´s great that i have a bunch of characters that finally can do something in an event.actually almost all of em.sadly aladin can´t as he is far from the required level 3 yet..
i´m not sure how to handle this zurg thing now though.on one hand i will open a new area and new characters which might be able to help in this long event.on the other hand i could miss out on currency at the end if i keep them busy in their 12h tasks.what would u guys do in my shoes?


----------



## mmmears

I think I'm going to have to try to watch the first movie again. I have no idea who these characters are and frankly it's not fun playing the game when I don't "get" the storyline.  I'm not going to the theaters to watch the sequel though.   So many characters can get EC that I just took them ALL out of storage and put back the ones that don't collect it.  I think it was faster (but super annoying) that way.


----------



## wingweaver84

Crusader10hky said:


> It looks like this event is going to give me the chance to finally get Belle without having to rely on a random legendary chest (aka sundial box)!
> 
> I missed the BATB event and have gotten a few pieces but not her



If you're referring to the costume,you have to have Belle first.

It looks like the Princesss Dressing Room is not premium content!Sweet!


----------



## mikegood2

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US and Happy today to everyone else.

Wasn’t able to start event until a few minutes ago, but my initial observations.

*Pros*:

Like usual new characters look nice.
Lots of characters collect EC!!!
2/1 is back? (BOO), but looks improved?
The Visiting home badge for characters who collect tokens/items is very useful.

*Cons*:

No clue who characters are (my issue though since I never saw the movie)
Characters collecting for Mayor and B&W costumes also collect for this event.
2/1 is back?
No Visiting Home badge for characters who colllect EC.
Haven’t fixed how items (Virus) can go hide behind/between building making it impossible to select sometimes.
Also, anyone else find it really hard to see Pop Up Ad art? I’ve been lucky enough to kinda guess and properly click.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> I want to see it too.  Heard it is really good.  But I lost the vote so I'm being dragged off to Fantastic Beasts...and well...we all know how the reviews are on that one.  Hopefully Ralph next weekend!!


I saw fantastic beasts last night. A bit long, but I liked it.

So far event is good.  Definitely glad that there are a LONG list of characters who help with EC.  To all celebrating, happy thanksgiving.


----------



## hopemax

A few other things.

Goofy and Jessie's 6 min tasks for EC are toast.  Boo!
Tinker Bell's 1 hr task for EC is toast.  Yay!  I hate trying to collect her around the Castle.

Ariel now uses EC instead of Magic to level up.  Boo!

I think the changes about the 2/1 are fine.  We were always complaining about the uneven collection potential. So now the first one needs 3 but the 2nd only needs 1.  So hopefully that will balance things out.  But I was never bothered too much about the 2/1 in the first place.

I was hoping the 3rd character would open before my trip.  But it only opens the morning of.  I might be able to get one collection in before we head to the airport.  So now I'm a little concerned about finishing the event in my Windows game.  But by planning on buying the 2nd Premium character bundle, that will free up 450 gems that I can maybe use for buying tokens if they aren't dropping fast enough, or finishing tasks early.  I'm also concerned about having enough EC, but I am really not interested in the Comfy Princess costumes, so I will sacrifice those to get the WIR buildings built.

So after Ralph finishes his 2 hr task you build the Princess Dressing Room.  Wow! That thing is huge!

Boo! At level 1, Ralph doesn't have a 1 hr task.  He has a 4 hr task, but I'm not sending him out when I only need one item to drop to level him to 2.  I don't want to send him home already!  So his little character icon is going to sit there, annoyingly.


----------



## Gothmic

Have they ever done that, take an existing character (Ariel) and made you need EC to level up. She was waiting to go to 10 for me because I wanted to be able to welcome who I could today.  I guess she’ll wait until after the even now. To me they are really showing contempt. I have 3 non event characters to get tokens for, Triton, Ursula, and the mayor and now all those who collect for them need to collect EC. Annoying in some respect.

Edit. I’m now guessing that they changed Ariel because when we get her ‘comfy costume’ it will need EC, so it makes sense I suppose. Can anyone who has one of the other princesses that has a new costume and is not at level 10 confirm this?


----------



## Aces86

PrincessS121212 said:


> Huuuuge list of characters who can collect event currency for this one!  Not sure if that's part of the glitch along with the names, but it was nice to take Aladdin and Batb characters out of storage again.
> 
> Sad that once again Donald is useless during an event and this time Minnie and Pluto join him in being useless so far.  Weird that some of the previous standard characters aren't being used this time around but not a big deal.
> 
> Not happy that TLM characters are earning currency as I'm still trying to get tokens for Triton, Ursula, and Ariel to get them from 9-10 and now that will be put completely on hold until this event is over.
> 
> Glad they opened up that plot of land finally, but I wish they had given us 2 but I know better than to expect it.
> 
> Totally dislike the new princess costumes.  If I unlock them easily and they prove useful, great, otherwise I will be taking them off immediately and never using them again.
> 
> In better news, even though I still don't have Bambi ice rink or Steam Boat Willie attractions, the Mayor token drops have been ok for me- better than TLM sadly.  Mayor is half way from 4 to 5.  Progress will slow with Jack and Sally collecting event currency, but should pick up again when WIR is over.



Agreed, I don’t like the princess costumes either. They even look like the new princesses, not the classic look.


----------



## wingweaver84

Gothmic said:


> Have they ever done that, take an existing character (Ariel) and made you need EC to level up. She was waiting to go to 10 for me because I wanted to be able to welcome who I could today.  I guess she’ll wait until after the even now. To me they are really showing contempt. I have 3 non event characters to get tokens for, Triton, Ursula, and the mayor and now all those who collect for them need to collect EC. Annoying in some respect.
> 
> Edit. I’m now guessing that they changed Ariel because when we get her ‘comfy costume’ it will need EC, so it makes sense I suppose. Can anyone who has one of the other princesses that has a new costume and is not at level 10 confirm this?



It's not just Ariel. I took a look at Cinderella and I see that it's the same situation with her. I haven't looked at Belle or Jasmine but I assume they all need the EC.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I think I'm going to have to try to watch the first movie again. I have no idea who these characters are and frankly it's not fun playing the game when I don't "get" the storyline.  I'm not going to the theaters to watch the sequel though.   So many characters can get EC that I just took them ALL out of storage and put back the ones that don't collect it.  I think it was faster (but super annoying) that way.



Just an FYI the second page of characters are all from the new movie only - the first page characters are in both movies


----------



## Haley R

I’m welcoming Ralph! So excited! I thought it would take me way longer without Calhoun but it didn’t.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

rr333 said:


> Do we know which character set will be helping with this event? I thought I saw a couple different sets mentioned.


Is there a list of what characters collect event currency?


----------



## wingweaver84

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Is there a list of what characters collect event currency?



Aladdin and TLM have been helping;tomorrow we get a Frozen legendary chest for login reward,so I imagine they'll be helping too.


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> Aladdin and TLM have been helping;tomorrow we get a Frozen legendary chest for login reward,so I imagine they'll be helping too.



Yes the Frozen characters help for EC, don’t believe they help for items, at least not yet. @wingweaver84 Good luck with your Frozen chest tomorrow! I kinda miss not having anything useful, for me, in those chests.

*WOW*, the Princess Dressing Room is *HUGE*!!! Glad I moved some building around and put them on the new land. Seriously not trying to be a smart *** when I say it might be to wide to fit on on the back portion of that land!


----------



## 10CJ

GerhardGe said:


> as a newer player (right now half way through defeating zurg) it´s great that i have a bunch of characters that finally can do something in an event.actually almost all of em.sadly aladin can´t as he is far from the required level 3 yet..
> i´m not sure how to handle this zurg thing now though.on one hand i will open a new area and new characters which might be able to help in this long event.on the other hand i could miss out on currency at the end if i keep them busy in their 12h tasks.what would u guys do in my shoes?



I would probably do 12 hour tasks overnight and gather event currency during the day.


----------



## Haley R

wingweaver84 said:


> Aladdin and TLM have been helping;tomorrow we get a Frozen legendary chest for login reward,so I imagine they'll be helping too.


I didn’t even notice that was the reward tomorrow! Not to jinx myself but I’ve been SUPER lucky with chests.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> The princess costume room looks like it'll replace Bambi's Ice Rink (which really does nothing but takes up room).


This is exactly what I wound up doing today.  Easy swap out.

On the plus side, Ariel is now moving to level 10.  Ralph and Calhoun are both at 2 and the Mayor is now at negative 5.


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> Yes the Frozen characters help for EC, don’t believe they help for items, at least not yet. @wingweaver84 Good luck with your Frozen chest tomorrow! I kinda miss not having anything useful, for me, in those chests.
> 
> *WOW*, the Princess Dressing Room is *HUGE*!!! Glad I moved some building around and put them on the new land. Seriously not trying to be a smart *** when I say it might be to wide to fit on on the back portion of that land!



Well,so far I have Anna,Kristoff,the Skating Rink and Elsa's Ice Castle. I'm REALLY hoping I get Elsa,but I'm not keeping my fingers crossed. At least I'm not out anything this time around.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Taken from a Redit post:

*CHARACTERS WHO EARN EVENT CURRENCY*


All tasks by WIR characters during the event will earn EC


Dismiss Pop-Up Ads (5 spawn every hour)


Goofy "Visit Mickey's" 60m


Mickey “Researching Magic” 60m


Woody “Practice Lasso Skills” 60m


Hamm “Coin Collector” 60m


Sarge “Scouting” 60m


Chip Potts "Help with the Show" 60m


Mickey + Goofy "Jamboree" 2h


Mickey "Play Trumpet" 2h


Goofy "Attend A Show" 2h


Daisy “Talk Up Diner” 2h


Woody "Visit Friends" 2h


Buzz “Space Orbiting” 2h


Bo Peep “Surprise Visit at Jessie's” 2h


Bullseye “Visit the Barn” 2h


Cinderella “Sing for the Guests” 2h


Prince Charming “Search for the Owner” 2h


Tinkerbell "Find Lost Things" 2h


Mike Wazowski "Submit Files" 2h


Sulley “Perform Standup” 2h


Kristoff "Time for a Family Visit" 2h


Lumiere "Preparing a Party" 2h


Chip Potts "Excited Wander" 2h


Mrs. Potts "Check on Cupboard" 2h


Gaston "Demand Attention" 2h


Abu "Searching for Apples" 2h


Aladdin "Afternoon Snack" 2h


Carpet "Drift About the Stalls" 2h


Jafar "Imagining Power" 2h


Mickey "Dance a Jig" 4h (Pirate Costume)


Goofy "Play the Tuba" 4h


Daisy “Flip Some Flapjacks” 4h


Daisy "Strut Your Stuff" 4h


Woody "Go on Duty" 4h


Jessie "Rustle Some Grub" 4h


Toy Alien “Cowboy Alien” 4h


Bo Peep "Visit Al's Toy Barn" 4h


Bullseye "To The Watering Hole" 4h


Buzz "Go to Astro Blasters" 4h


Sarge "Meeting at Al's Toy Barn" 4h


Prince Charming "Jousting Practice" 4h


Will Turner "Practice Social Skills" 4h


Will + Elizabeth “Swordplay” 4h


Mike + Celia Mae “Dinner Date with Celia Mae” 4h


Sulley "Laugh it Up" 4h


Olaf "Trolls Are Friends" 4h


Cogsworth "Visit Belle's House" 4h


Iago "Playing Spy" 4h


Sebastian "Thinking of Solutions" 4h


Prince Eric "Speak With a King" 4h


Scuttle "Toying with a Spyglass" 4h


Flounder "Swim Around the City" 4h


King Triton "Speak with Citizens" 4h


Ursula "Explore New Deals" 4h


Mickey "Visit the Funwheel" 6h


Goofy "Work as a Handyman" 6h


Daisy "Visit Goofy's Playhouse" 6h


Woody "Taking a Break" 6h


Bo Peep "RC Racing Lady" 6h


Sarge "Visit Jessie's Snack Roundup" 6h


Tinkerbell "Take Stock of Lost Things" 6h


Mike Wazowski "Perform Stand Up" 6h


Elastigirl "Keeping Up Appearances" 6h


Jack Sk + Sally "Costume Making" 6h


Elsa "Talk with the Trolls" 6h


Sven "Visit Oakens for Carrots" 6h


Hans "Talk to Merchants" 6h


Cogsworth + Lumiere "Debate on Fun" 6h


Genie "Visiting the Palace" 6h


Buzz "Go to Al's Toy Barn" 8h


Hamm "Getting A Toy Tour" 8h


Jessie "Hoedown at Al's Toy Barn" 8h


Anna "Visit Marshmallow" 8h (lvl 9 + Elsa's Ice Palace)


Be Our Guest 4h


Ariel's Grotto 4h


Under the Sea 4h


Streets of Agrabah 6h


Magic Lamp Theater 6h


Belle's House 8h


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> *WOW*, the Princess Dressing Room is *HUGE*!!! Glad I moved some building around and put them on the new land. Seriously not trying to be a smart *** when I say it might be to wide to fit on on the back portion of that land!



Yep. It's ridiculously huge.  And not really something I'd want in my park, but I'm playing  along for now.  I moved all my Frozen attractions to that new area in Fantasyland plus 1/2 the are next to it (dumb having such huge attractions), and I cleared 2 spots in Tomorrowland for this behemoth and the rest of WIR, but of course now I'm not sure the rest will fit since apparently princesses need a room larger than a castle to change.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> This is exactly what I wound up doing today.  Easy swap out.
> 
> On the plus side, Ariel is now moving to level 10.  Ralph and Calhoun are both at 2 and the Mayor is now at negative 5.


Ha ha ha.  How does your Mayor keep going deeper into the negatives?!?  Funny, since that's kinda how we all feel about him.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Happy Turkey Day to all those celebrating!!

So I began my day with a strong Ralph start.  I got the float, Calhoun  (sp?), and worked to welcome Ralph.  I was thinking, "So far so good."   Then I went to see my family for turkey and stress.   Had to hide my tablet from the 8yr old twin nephews, and forgot it in it's safe little hiding place.  I haven't been able to play since.  Going a little crazy hoping Ralph doesn't "wreck" my tablet since I haven't checked in all day. (Hee hee...couldn't help it...).  I feel so behind.  I'm going by to pick it up on my way to the mall for some midnight shopping.  Aaarrrggg!!!!


----------



## maxsmom

and the Princesses with Casual Costumes are Cinderella, Jasmine, Belle, and Ariel[/QUOTE]

So what is meant by this? They were telling you what the premium characters are. Not sure how the princess play into this. Thanks

Well I just figured it out. I got the pop up to build the hall or whatever it is. Oh, it’s stupid big.


----------



## wingweaver84

maxsmom said:


> and the Princesses with Casual Costumes are Cinderella, Jasmine, Belle, and Ariel



So what is meant by this? They were telling you what the premium characters are. Not sure how the princess play into this. Thanks[/QUOTE]

If you've seen the trailers,the Princesses(and I mean ALL the Princesses)have an actual scene in the movie. And they're wearing casual wear,which are the costumes offered in the event. So far,the only Princesses that they're offered to are Belle,Jasmine,Ariel and Cinderella.(Where's Aurora's?That's what I want to know!)


----------



## GerhardGe

i´ve watched the first WIR movie to check out what´s that all about and i gotta say i love it.didn´t first care for the characters,now i love them.i also keep defeating zurg.figured out with that many characters collecting EC it doesn´t matter taking 3 out.made around 1200 EC only today an not having a single premium character helping.
is there actually a leaderboard also incoming.if so when will it start?


----------



## KimRonRufus

Windwaker4444 said:


> Happy Turkey Day to all those celebrating!!
> 
> So I began my day with a strong Ralph start.  I got the float, Calhoun  (sp?), and worked to welcome Ralph.  I was thinking, "So far so good."   Then I went to see my family for turkey and stress.   Had to hide my tablet from the 8yr old twin nephews, and forgot it in it's safe little hiding place.  I haven't been able to play since.  Going a little crazy hoping Ralph doesn't "wreck" my tablet since I haven't checked in all day. (Hee hee...couldn't help it...).  I feel so behind.  I'm going by to pick it up on my way to the mall for some midnight shopping.  Aaarrrggg!!!!


This should make you feel better: I hardly got any gameplay all day. Very busy. I knew it would be this way. Food prep, tablesetting, babysitting...I just welcomed Ralph around 11pm. And I'm tired. Off to a roaring start. Good luck with your shopping, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Haley R

I’m waiting for the dressing room to build. I will probably be asleep before it finishes


----------



## Haley R

Will Felix also cost 200 gems?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

mara512 said:


> Do you have Bambi and Mowgli?



*I do have Mowgli, but I'm working on collecting for Bambi now. I assume that's probably the hold up?*


----------



## sapphirenian

I have a question. I don’t have Belle. Will be able to unlock her because of this event?


----------



## Haley R

sapphirenian said:


> I have a question. I don’t have Belle. Will be able to unlock her because of this event?


I think it’s just her costume


----------



## KimRonRufus

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *I do have Mowgli, but I'm working on collecting for Bambi now. I assume that's probably the hold up?*


Funny. I'm working on Bambi, but I don't have Mowgli. Haven't gotten the Jungle Book at all yet.


----------



## squirrel

My chests have been a lot smoother when switching out the prizes. However the stuff in them are really bad and now that it flips through the items at a faster rate, I just get junk (lamp posts).


----------



## CallieMar

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!

I’ve been able to play during downtime today and have Ralph at level 3 and waiting for the next guy to unlock (sorry no idea what his name is lol). Calhoun has been stuck at level 1 because I didn’t want to collect for backpacks until overnight. 3.5k EC. I’m actually ok with the 2-for-1 common token thing, because it’s still easier than the old 2-for-1 process and it looks like the leveling requirements aren’t going to be crazy inflated like the bots and shells.


I think the princess room is going to be similar to that task where the 7 dwarves are all by the river washing their faces. It’s cute for a while but then I eventually still send them home.


----------



## mara512

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> *I do have Mowgli, but I'm working on collecting for Bambi now. I assume that's probably the hold up?*



I believe so.  After I welcomed Bambi it triggered Barbosa.  I can’t remember for sure but Bambi May have to do a couple of quests first.


----------



## mara512

Has anyone welcomed Vanellope?
Mine still says complete more WIR quests.


----------



## wingweaver84

Just finished building the Princess Dressing Room. That thing is HUGE,probably my biggest moveable attraction. Thankfully in another hour I'll have another slot opened in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've built the Princess Dressing Room and now Ralph just finished his 4 hour quest. Next up it Welcoming Adware who isn't available for another hour yet.


----------



## GerhardGe

do i have to defeat the virus if i´m maxed out at the moment in wifi tokens?can´t see whats the point other than earning EC i could earn in another way as well


----------



## Haley R

Well it’s gonna be hard for me to keep leveling Ralph up because his necklace conflicts with Mickey trying to get stupid Aladdin hats....


----------



## 10CJ

GerhardGe said:


> do i have to defeat the virus if i´m maxed out at the moment in wifi tokens?can´t see whats the point other than earning EC i could earn in another way as well



Not sure how it impacts the regeneration. The regenerate is so quick that I don’t think it really matters but I would just go ahead and get them since it tells you where they are.


----------



## GerhardGe

now that was a very legendary chest.5 luck,350 magic and a legendary 2 star concession.i´d rather the 1 star character anna..
also very creative leaderboard in this tapper event.1-5th gets 2 chests and 6-600th gets 1 chest each lol i wonder whats in those chests anyways.more lamps?!


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> now that was a very legendary chest.5 luck,350 magic and a legendary 2 star concession.i´d rather the 1 star character anna..
> also very creative leaderboard in this tapper event.1-5th gets 2 chests and 6-600th gets 1 chest each lol i wonder whats in those chests anyways.more lamps?!


I got Elsa’s tiara stand. I gave it to Merlin lol


----------



## GerhardGe

wow that´s a 4 star stand.after the disappointments over the last weeks i would be more than happy with that producing at least some magic haha.can´t remember when i got at least a stand out of some gold or platinum chest.


----------



## CallieMar

Woo hoo I got Elsa out of today’s legendary chest! I only had Anna before this so I am really happy.


----------



## 10CJ

I got olaf’s Holiday costume. No way I was going to pay the gems for it so I will take it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> I got Elsa’s tiara stand. I gave it to Merlin lol



There were only 2 things in there that I already had - Elsa's Tiara Stand and the Olaf Sand sculpture thing ... so figure good chance to get one of the other stands or the costumes ....

... got another Sand Sculpture - hope Merlin enjoys it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anyone know what the respawn number and timing of the clouds for the tapper event is?

I found 7, so I assume there are 8, but just checking


----------



## msteddom

I need ALL of the Frozen characters in my Windows game, so what did I get in my Legendary chest?  A Fruitcake Stand...


----------



## msteddom

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone know what the respawn number and timing of the clouds for the tapper event is?
> 
> I found 7, so I assume there are 8, but just checking



It is 8.


----------



## wingweaver84

Got the Arendelle Rink on Windows and the Frozen float on iOS. From my platinum chest opened this morningfanfare)a lovely,not one of a kind CORONIAN SUNDIAL and from a gold chest a SUSHI CONCESSION. Can't win 'em all.


----------



## Haley R

I’m really starting to get worried/annoyed that Mickey is only bringing back Aladdin’s hats from his 2 hr task. I might need to buy Calhoun but I really want Felix and I only have 398 gems


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> wow that´s a 4 star stand.after the disappointments over the last weeks i would be more than happy with that producing at least some magic haha.can´t remember when i got at least a stand out of some gold or platinum chest.


It wasn’t anything I was interested in and it would just take up more room in my tiny park that I don’t have lol


----------



## GerhardGe

Haley R said:


> I’m really starting to get worried/annoyed that Mickey is only bringing back Aladdin’s hats from his 2 hr task.



same here.i only need 1 necklace to level ralph up and all mickey spits out is those hats..


----------



## karmstr112

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone know what the respawn number and timing of the clouds for the tapper event is?
> 
> I found 7, so I assume there are 8, but just checking



What are the prizes for the tapper event? Is it worth entering?


----------



## 10CJ

karmstr112 said:


> What are the prizes for the tapper event? Is it worth entering?



Radiant chests and event currency. I was trying to avoid the clouds for now but accidentally hit one.


----------



## supernova

Two fabric pieces away from being able to choose between Minnie and Pete.  Not sure either is going to matter because no one else helps with fabric.

I did notice that the interns were now forced to change the name of the Mickey and Friends costumes over from "Classic" to what they are now calling "Modern".  None of the other character sets with costumes are branded as modern though as they remain classic.


----------



## hopemax

IOS game gifted me a lovely Sand Sculpture for Merlin.  But Windows game got me the Elsa Costume.  The completist in me is happy about that.  Not that I'm gambling on chests to get me the other two costumes.

So in my Windows game, Anna has a quest (of course, I had already sent her off for 6 hr...) but I don't have this in IOS yet.  Anyone know the trigger?   I restarted the app.  Ralph is at 3, Calhoun is at 2 in both games.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Already had all the Frozen stuff, got the sculpture thing. Despite my disdain for fruitcake, that was actually what I was hoping for.

Also tapped a cloud inadvertently when going for a Pop Up, which are inexplicably pink whooshes by the time I am able to find them.

I wonder if we are going to get Christmas themed decorations for the park?


----------



## karmstr112

10CJ said:


> Radiant chests and event currency. I was trying to avoid the clouds for now but accidentally hit one.



I'm sure that's how I'll end up in the event, it usually is. Bummer about the prizes, the interns are turning into Grinches early.


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> same here.i only need 1 necklace to level ralph up and all mickey spits out is those hats..


It’s making me mad. In 10 minutes Mickey will be done so hopefully it’s a necklace this time


----------



## GerhardGe

Haley R said:


> It’s making me mad. In 10 minutes Mickey will be done so hopefully it’s a necklace this time



i got already mad after he didn´t drop a single token the last time and after i sent him again he said "let´s work together pal!".i´m certainly doing my part "pal"

woody instead says "i told you i´m the right toy for the job" and he doesn´t disappoint me.a real example


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> i got already mad after he didn´t drop a single token the last time and after i sent him again he said "let´s work together pal!".i´m certainly doing my part "pal"
> 
> woody instead says "i told you i´m the right toy for the job" and he doesn´t disappoint me.a real example




Mickey finally brought me my necklace. I accidentally sent Ralph on his 2 hr side quest instead of the main one but that’s okay.


----------



## mmmears

I think this is the first event where we can get EC from old attractions!  I'm getting hearts from a few Aladdin and B&B ones today.  I can't remember this happening in any other event, but I could be forgetting something I guess.



Here's my update for today:

Got the Frozen Float out of the chest... not something I have any use for at this point...

Was going to wait on the tapper thing, but of course hit a cloud early on this morning, so oh well.





supernova said:


> Two fabric pieces away from being able to choose between Minnie and Pete.  Not sure either is going to matter because no one else helps with fabric.



Does this mean you got Steamboat Willie?


----------



## GerhardGe

so the bad news is i still don´t have my last necklace for ralph to level him up.the good news though is mickey can´t collect for aladin anymore as he is full.and he will stay that way for the rest of the event!
a strange thing happened though.even though i actually started the tapper event with all the others and always caught them right away when i saw them 2 people have 8 clouds more.did it reset faster for them finishing earlier?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I think this is the first event where we can get EC from old attractions!  I'm getting hearts from a few Aladdin and B&B ones today.  I can't remember this happening in any other event, but I could be forgetting something I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my update for today:
> 
> Got the Frozen Float out of the chest... not something I have any use for at this point...
> 
> Was going to wait on the tapper thing, but of course hit a cloud early on this morning, so oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you got Steamboat Willie?


Nope.  Mickey drops fabric about 2/3 of the time, so I'm waiting on two more of those.  I bought the button fabric from Merlin with my 40k+ useless magic.

Somehow (cough cough) I found a platinum chest in my park yesterday so it's on the pedestal to open today.  Funny how I didn't find a single gold or platinum chest the whole time the bundles were offered at a discount.  As if by magic, once the promotion was ended, hey look... a free platinum chest.  I'm TOTALLY sure this was a coincidence and not the interns trying to convince players to buy the bundle.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Nope.  Mickey drops fabric about 2/3 of the time, so I'm waiting on two more of those.  I bought the button fabric from Merlin with my 40k+ useless magic.
> 
> Somehow (cough cough) I found a platinum chest in my park yesterday so it's on the pedestal to open today.  Funny how I didn't find a single gold or platinum chest the whole time the bundles were offered at a discount.  As if by magic, once the promotion was ended, hey look... a free platinum chest.  I'm TOTALLY sure this was a coincidence and not the interns trying to convince players to buy the bundle.



Ah, ok.  My Mickey's been coming back with lots of it, too, but I haven't bought any from Merlin yet.  I don't have as much elixir as you do - I'm just short of 20K at the moment.  Also had Mickey working on EC, which is probably a mistake.  

I haven't been "into" this event as much as usual... I'm not paying close attention and not taking care to not level up my characters to make collecting for other ones easier, so I think today's character will take me longer than usual to welcome.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Also had Mickey working on EC, which is probably a mistake.
> 
> I haven't been "into" this event as much as usual... I'm not paying close attention and not taking care to not level up my characters to make collecting for other ones easier, so I think today's character will take me longer than usual to welcome.


I have characters working on tokens and foregoing the event currency.   NBC are all working on the Mayor and Mickey is working on fabric.


----------



## Haley R

I went ahead and used the 200 gems to get Calhoun. I’m at 197 so hopefully Felix is only 200 because I can easily get that many in 12 days


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> I went ahead and used the 200 gems to get Calhoun. I’m at 197 so hopefully Felix is only 200 because I can easily get that many in 12 days



For most events the 2nd character was 275 gems.  But last event they raised the price to 300 gems.


----------



## Crusader10hky

sapphirenian said:


> I have a question. I don’t have Belle. Will be able to unlock her because of this event?


I had the same thought. It DOES say welcome or re welcome [insert princess name here]

Kinda makes me think there’s a chance to earn the missing character...


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> For most events the 2nd character was 275 gems.  But last event they raised the price to 300 gems.


Of course....looks like I won’t be getting Felix


----------



## 10CJ

Haley R said:


> Of course....looks like I won’t be getting Felix



This is a long event. Between parades, videos and leveling characters I think you might still be able to get him.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

A spoiler on Reddit says Felix will be 300 gems. 

They've also posted the requirements to get Cinderella's comfy costume and that you *can* get the princesses as part of the event. 

Costumes are not optional and are required for event progression.

Levels required (this is spoiler info so not 100% verified):

Ralph - lvl 6

Vanellope - lvl 2

Felix - lvl 1

Calhoun - lvl 1 (though she needs to be leveled up to collect certain tokens - lvl 2 for glitched fabric w/ internet attraction)

Yesss - lvl 4

Spamley - lvl 4

Shank - lvl 3


----------



## Haley R

10CJ said:


> This is a long event. Between parades, videos and leveling characters I think you might still be able to get him.


Idk I only have 197. That’s a long ways to 300.


----------



## dkolett

Gothmic said:


> I was happy I had 410 gems so I used them to get the float, Calhoun, and the pie stand. I have bought the parade bundle in the past on some events but I am so non-plussed about not having the Bambi  Ice Rink or Steam Boat Willie yet, that I decided not to give them my real money. Then I found a platinum chest in my Kingdom. If I get one of those 2 attractions tomorrow, I may feel bad for not purchasing the bundle...  nah, probably not.


----------



## dkolett

I need to get my head in this game! I have been playing this far too long to make these rookie mistakes. I keep sending the characters on side quests thinking they are story line and it is costing me time. Lol


----------



## hopemax

For those who were wondering if this event would allow you to get Princesses you don't have yet.  Yes!  I just reached Merlin asking to Welcome Cinderella, which immediately finished (for magic and EC).  And then the next task was to work on her costume.

Which requires 10 Wi-Fi, 10 Glitched Fabric (Pirate Mickey and Dressing Room), and 10 Comfy Cinderella Fabric (which is annoying!  Dressing Room 8 hr and Spamley+Ralph 6 hr task is all who can do it!)

This started after the 6 hr Spamley and Ralph task.


----------



## KimRonRufus

hopemax said:


> For those who were wondering if this event would allow you to get Princesses you don't have yet.  Yes!  I just reached Merlin asking to Welcome Cinderella, which immediately finished (for magic and EC).  And then the next task was to work on her costume.
> 
> Which requires 10 Wi-Fi, 10 Glitched Fabric (Pirate Mickey and Dressing Room), and 10 Comfy Cinderella Fabric (which is annoying!  Dressing Room 8 hr and Spamley+Ralph 6 hr task is all who can do it!)
> 
> This started after the 6 hr Spamley and Ralph task.


Good. I can finally get Belle. Bad. She's soooooo far down the line, and I'm not doing that great. Haven't gotten Spamley yet, and not that invested in these other characters. But I have to get them first to get to Belle! Ugh! Keep truckin' along, I guess...


----------



## Haley R

KimRonRufus said:


> Good. I can finally get Belle. Bad. She's soooooo far down the line, and I'm not doing that great. Haven't gotten Spamley yet, and not that invested in these other characters. But I have to get them first to get to Belle! Ugh! Keep truckin' along, I guess...


I’m still in the process of getting Stamley too. I have all of his WiFi, but need more of the other two.


----------



## Travelingmice

Ugh! Both Sebastian and Aladdin are messing with my Ralph collection. I finally got Mickey out of it but Woody is still bringing more Sebastian heads instead of Ralph!


----------



## Hoodie

I only had Anna from a previous event.  Opened the Frozen Platinum chest and got...Sven!  At least she has a friend.  Was pretty happy with that, but I had about 750 gems so I figured, what the heck.  Let's drop 60 on another and see what happens.

Kristoff!

I'm pretty happy with that, especially since Kristoff and Anna have a side quest. And i"m not trying my luck again. 2 platinum chests = 2 characters

If only the drops for Spamley would pick up...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone!!! Family is off going to their various homes...so it's time to catch up. 
 I won Elsa's costume in my platinum yesterday. 
Ralph and Calhoun are at lv 2 close to 3
Need 5 more tokens for Spamley, so hopefully tonight.
Accidentally clicked on a cloud early, I'm in 16th place with 64 clouds.
I cannot remember what is in Radiant Chests.  But I 'm going for it.
I really like all the ways to collect ec.  Hope that doesn't mean things will cost an arm and a leg later.
Please keep the gameplay updates coming!!!  It helps to prioritize leveling.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hoodie said:


> I only had Anna from a previous event.  Opened the Frozen Platinum chest and got...Sven!  At least she has a friend.  Was pretty happy with that, but I had about 750 gems so I figured, what the heck.  Let's drop 60 on another and see what happens.
> 
> Kristoff!
> 
> I'm pretty happy with that, especially since Kristoff and Anna have a side quest. And i"m not trying my luck again. 2 platinum chests = 2 characters
> 
> If only the drops for Spamley would pick up...


Congrats!!! That's pretty lucky compared to what players usually report.


----------



## Hoodie

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!! That's pretty lucky compared to what players usually report.


I know!  It's pretty lucky based on past experience as well.  That's why I'm quitting now!


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Family is off going to their various homes...so it's time to catch up.
> I won Elsa's costume in my platinum yesterday.
> Ralph and Calhoun are at lv 2 close to 3
> Need 5 more tokens for Spamley, so hopefully tonight.
> Accidentally clicked on a cloud early, I'm in 16th place with 64 clouds.
> I cannot remember what is in Radiant Chests.  But I 'm going for it.
> I really like all the ways to collect ec.  *Hope that doesn't mean things will cost an arm and a leg later.*
> Please keep the gameplay updates coming!!!  It helps to prioritize leveling.



On Reddit, there is a Spoiler thread (taken from a player forum in China).  It lists several things, including the tasks for future character tokens, character levels required and the cost for everything.  I added up the buildings, the costumes, and the cost to Welcome the remaining characters.   

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...iler_all_activities_for_wir_character_tokens/

Attractions are:  5000, 10,000 and 15,000 = 30,000
Characters are: 5000, 7500 and 15,000 = 27,500
Comfy Costumes are: 1500, 5000, 10,000 and 15,000 =31,500

But if people still need to Welcome Princesses, I'm guessing that will cost EC, and leveling them (like Ariel now requires EC) so newer players might need more EC.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> On Reddit, there is a Spoiler thread (taken from a player forum in China).  It lists several things, including the tasks for future character tokens, character levels required and the cost for everything.  I added up the buildings, the costumes, and the cost to Welcome the remaining characters.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...iler_all_activities_for_wir_character_tokens/
> 
> Attractions are:  5000, 10,000 and 15,000 = 30,000
> Characters are: 5000, 7500 and 15,000 = 27,500
> Comfy Costumes are: 1500, 5000, 10,000 and 15,000 =31,500
> 
> But if people still need to Welcome Princesses, I'm guessing that will cost EC, and leveling them (like Ariel now requires EC) so newer players might need more EC.


Wow...awesome info.  Thx.  I made a note.  I only have 9k in ec right now.  Guess I have a little ways to go.  Thx again!!!


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Pete in his black and white attire and sure enough, he does nothing.  So Mickey is officially off the fabric task and is trying to be a bit more productive in his tasks.  Although it seems that he will be doing a pirate jig for the foreseeable future.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> On Reddit, there is a Spoiler thread (taken from a player forum in China).  It lists several things, including the tasks for future character tokens, character levels required and the cost for everything.  I added up the buildings, the costumes, and the cost to Welcome the remaining characters.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...iler_all_activities_for_wir_character_tokens/
> 
> Attractions are:  5000, 10,000 and 15,000 = 30,000
> Characters are: 5000, 7500 and 15,000 = 27,500
> Comfy Costumes are: 1500, 5000, 10,000 and 15,000 =31,500
> 
> But if people still need to Welcome Princesses, I'm guessing that will cost EC, and leveling them (like Ariel now requires EC) so newer players might need more EC.



THanks for sharing!


----------



## 10CJ

hopemax said:


> On Reddit, there is a Spoiler thread (taken from a player forum in China).  It lists several things, including the tasks for future character tokens, character levels required and the cost for everything.  I added up the buildings, the costumes, and the cost to Welcome the remaining characters.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...iler_all_activities_for_wir_character_tokens/
> 
> Attractions are:  5000, 10,000 and 15,000 = 30,000
> Characters are: 5000, 7500 and 15,000 = 27,500
> Comfy Costumes are: 1500, 5000, 10,000 and 15,000 =31,500
> 
> But if people still need to Welcome Princesses, I'm guessing that will cost EC, and leveling them (like Ariel now requires EC) so newer players might need more EC.



Do you know which attractions require gems and how many?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> On Reddit, there is a Spoiler thread (taken from a player forum in China).  It lists several things, including the tasks for future character tokens, character levels required and the cost for everything.  I added up the buildings, the costumes, and the cost to Welcome the remaining characters.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...iler_all_activities_for_wir_character_tokens/
> 
> Attractions are:  5000, 10,000 and 15,000 = 30,000
> Characters are: 5000, 7500 and 15,000 = 27,500
> Comfy Costumes are: 1500, 5000, 10,000 and 15,000 =31,500
> 
> But if people still need to Welcome Princesses, I'm guessing that will cost EC, and leveling them (like Ariel now requires EC) so newer players might need more EC.



I was thinking that it feels like there are way more EC earning characters and buildings this event .... but the “comfy costumes” I addition to characters and buildings explains why.  Thanks


----------



## hopemax

10CJ said:


> Do you know which attractions require gems and how many?



It is in the link.  Niceland Tower costs 150 gems, like usual for the premium attraction.  And Felix is 300.


----------



## supernova

Finally got the prompt to build the Internet.  Two days ago the buildings tab simply said "Ralph to Level 3". I got him to 3 yesterday and the tab changed to "Complete more quests". Hmmmmm...


----------



## hopemax

For those wondering when to squeeze in character upgrades.  After you finish building the Internet, Ralph needs to be level 4 to proceed.  Found this out in my IOS game, but my book was clear, so I could upgrade him.  But I sent off Ursula to 10 in my Windows game to get her done.  She won't finish until bedtime.  I didn't start building the Internet in that game until 11AM, so it's only about 3 hours I have to wait.  But I figured others would want a heads up.


----------



## 10CJ

hopemax said:


> For those wondering when to squeeze in character upgrades.  After you finish building the Internet, Ralph needs to be level 4 to proceed.  Found this out in my IOS game, but my book was clear, so I could upgrade him.  But I sent off Ursula to 10 in my Windows game to get her done.  She won't finish until bedtime.  I didn't start building the Internet in that game until 11AM, so it's only about 3 hours I have to wait.  But I figured others would want a heads up.



Good to know. I have Sebastian leveling up to 10 right now and he will not finish until tonight. My Internet should be done in about 20 minutes.


----------



## mmmears

Ack.  I am so far behind.  Not even at the internet stage.  I'm really not paying attention this time around and it shows.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Here are my current stats - trying to make up for lost Turkey Day game playing:
I received Fix It Felix arcade game in my Radiant Chest today.
I have Ralph at lv 4
Spamley at 3
Calhoun at 3 
Just started collecting for Cinderella's comfy outfit
And I have Ralph on the 8hr task and Spamley on the 6 hr.  Hopefully I'll get the prompt to build the Internet soon.
Looks like Cinderella's costume is going to take me awhile.  But hoping to have it in 3 days to begin on the next princess costume.
And I have about 9k in ec.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Here are my current stats - trying to make up for lost Turkey Day game playing:
> I received Fix It Felix arcade game in my Radiant Chest today.
> I have Ralph at lv 4
> Spamley at 3
> Calhoun at 3
> Just started collecting for Cinderella's comfy outfit
> And I have Ralph on the 8hr task and Spamley on the 6 hr.  Hopefully I'll get the prompt to build the Internet soon.
> Looks like Cinderella's costume is going to take me awhile.  But hoping to have it in 3 days to begin on the next princess costume.
> And I have about 9k in ec.



Looks like I’m a little ahead of you, but was able to Play one Turkey Day, because we don’t celebrate at my parents house with my brothers family until Saturday. They usually do T-Day with my S-I-Ls family.

Ralph - Has been ready for 4, but I want Calhoun focusing on WiFi tokens (not Ralph’s)
Spamley - 3
Cahoun - 3
15K EC

Not really excited/interested in the Comfy outfits, but it’s required for the event.

Trying to get as much done before Tuesday, because I’ve got an outpatient surgery  in the early morning, so I have no idea how out of it I will be for the rest of the day.  Luckily it’s a fairly common surgery, so everything should go well. Atleast that’s what I’m hoping.


----------



## tasmith1993

I've been taking it slow so far unfortunately. I've currently got Ralph on his 8 hr task and Spamley on his 4 hr task. Then I suppose I'll be building the internet attraction soon. I have Mickey working on fabric for Cinderella's costume. 

This event definitely seems like there is more to do - I think there will be much less time of hitting a wall and having nothing to do but collect EC during this event. I'm not too happy with how much EC everything in the event is going to cost, but at least there seems to be a lot more characters who can collect it.

I currently have Ralph at 3, Calhoun at 1, Spamley at 3, and 12.8k EC


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like I’m a little ahead of you, but was able to Play one Turkey Day, because we don’t celebrate at my parents house with my brothers family until Saturday. They usually do T-Day with my S-I-Ls family.
> 
> Ralph - Has been ready for 4, but I want Calhoun focusing on WiFi tokens (not Ralph’s)
> Spamley - 3
> Cahoun - 3
> 15K EC
> 
> Not really excited/interested in the Comfy outfits, but it’s required for the event.
> 
> Trying to get as much done before Tuesday, because I’ve got an outpatient surgery  in the early morning, so I have no idea how out of it I will be for the rest of the day.  Luckily it’s a fairly common surgery, so everything should go well. Atleast that’s what I’m hoping.


Hope all goes well Tuesday!  If you start sending over crazy posts (well...crazier than normal ) we'll understand! Powerful meds can lead to really interesting messages.  But please try to send something anyway, just so we know you are ok.


----------



## Windwaker4444

tasmith1993 said:


> I've been taking it slow so far unfortunately. I've currently got Ralph on his 8 hr task and Spamley on his 4 hr task. Then I suppose I'll be building the internet attraction soon. I have Mickey working on fabric for Cinderella's costume.
> 
> This event definitely seems like there is more to do - I think there will be much less time of hitting a wall and having nothing to do but collect EC during this event. I'm not too happy with how much EC everything in the event is going to cost, but at least there seems to be a lot more characters who can collect it.
> 
> I currently have Ralph at 3, Calhoun at 1, Spamley at 3, and 12.8k EC


I was just wondering the same thing.  We may not hit a wall for days this time around.  I kinda like that idea.


----------



## tasmith1993

Also, I'm not missing any of the princesses, but I do think it's great that it looks like the people who are missing them will be able to get multiple missing characters just by spending EC! Helps them catch up without the chest gambling


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Ack.  I am so far behind.  Not even at the internet stage.  I'm really not paying attention this time around and it shows.


I think we all get a "Ok to be behind" free pass this time around.  This weekend has been pretty busy!!  Hope you had a nice holiday with the fam


----------



## Windwaker4444

tasmith1993 said:


> Also, I'm not missing any of the princesses, but I do think it's great that it looks like the people who are missing them will be able to get multiple missing characters just by spending EC! Helps them catch up without the chest gambling


100% AGREE!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hope all goes well Tuesday!  If you start sending over crazy posts (well...crazier than normal ) we'll understand! Powerful meds can lead to really interesting messages.  But please try to send something anyway, just so we know you are ok.



If you see me posting a lot of very positive Gameloft posts, you know I’m heavily medicated!  

Thanks, I’m sure you will hear from me later that night, or the next day.


----------



## tasmith1993

Windwaker4444 said:


> 100% AGREE!!!!



Just hope it is possible for everyone to earn the over 100k EC they will need to finish the event completely!! lol


----------



## LeCras

I've got Ralph at lvl 5, Calhoun at 3 and Spamley at 4. Just building the Internet which will be done in just over 3 hours. It feels like this event is at a fairly relaxed pace at the moment (famous last words??).


----------



## Haley R

I’m waiting to welcome spamley


----------



## mmmears

LeCras said:


> I've got Ralph at lvl 5, Calhoun at 3 and Spamley at 4. Just building the Internet which will be done in just over 3 hours. It feels like this event is at a fairly relaxed pace at the moment (famous last words??).



It's funny.  I'm pretty much in a similar position at the moment and I'm feeling way behind.  I guess it depends on how you look at things.  I just started building the internet and just got Ralph to 4, so maybe that's the difference?

@mikegood2 I hope it all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> Ack.  I am so far behind.  Not even at the internet stage.  I'm really not paying attention this time around and it shows.



Same here!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay, so I have the most random questions.

First, I am very glad there is a chance that people who did not get some of the princesses, should be able to, this time around without gambling on chests, that is pretty cool.  Secondly, and I don't know if anyone knows the answer to this question but since the princess dressing room drops fabrics and Mickey's pirate costume drops fabrics, for the comfy costumes for the princesses, does that mean once you get to that part, of collecting them, they will permanently be in the costume shop?

I may have said that wrong, hopefully you all understand what I mean.

Hope everyone who celebrated had a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Other than waiting on 4 more white fabric drops, I’m at a wall bc my next event quest is to welcome Yesss.


----------



## AJGolden1013

xthebowdenx said:


> Other than waiting on 4 more white fabric drops, I’m at a wall bc my next event quest is to welcome Yesss.



What was the task just before that happened?


----------



## xthebowdenx

AJGolden1013 said:


> What was the task just before that happened?


I’m so bad at remembering these things. I’m pretty sure it was Build the Internet and then an 8 hr task for Ralph. 

Also, correction: I need 6 white fabric, not 4.


----------



## Windwaker4444

LeCras said:


> I've got Ralph at lvl 5, Calhoun at 3 and Spamley at 4. Just building the Internet which will be done in just over 3 hours. It feels like this event is at a fairly relaxed pace at the moment (famous last words??).


Aaaahhhhh....you just jinxed us!!!!


----------



## Aigieda

Hey guys when did the crystal sale end I thought it had 5 days on it maybe it will come back for Cyber Monday? That 50% was great


----------



## Hans76

Hi, I am new, but playing the game from the beginning. I was wondering if there is a new park layout manual?
I having troubles with placing all attractions.
Hoe you can help


----------



## supernova

Guess Yesss will be staring at me from the task book for the next three days.  At least i reached the end of that pointless Frozen side story.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so I have the most random questions.
> 
> First, I am very glad there is a chance that people who did not get some of the princesses, should be able to, this time around without gambling on chests, that is pretty cool.  Secondly, and I don't know if anyone knows the answer to this question but since the princess dressing room drops fabrics and Mickey's pirate costume drops fabrics, for the comfy costumes for the princesses, does that mean once you get to that part, of collecting them, they will permanently be in the costume shop?
> 
> I may have said that wrong, hopefully you all understand what I mean.
> 
> Hope everyone who celebrated had a wonderful Thanksgiving.




I think I get what you are saying - basically, will the comfy outfits for the princesses be par of the game after the event.  And I am not sure (great non-answer, I know) .... I do know that in the Facebook live video they specifically said they were releasing 4 of the comfy outfits now and then implied that more comfy outfits would be coming later.  So the concept of getting comfy outfits will definitely continue beyond this event, but not sure if for these 4 specific ones if you can only get them during the event or if you can get them after.  I wouldn't be surprised if you can get them after, though they might move the fabric to be from Merlin's shop or something


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Guess Yesss will be staring at me from the task book for the next three days.  At least i reached the end of that pointless Frozen side story.


Be satisfied that you have the characters to complete the frozen ice skating story line. Imagine not having the characters and having to sit staring at the task icon for another month tempting you to buy a chest to get the character.   

Also, it's free event currency that you get from completing the quests, so that's a nice little bonus towards gem conversion as well.


----------



## GerhardGe

Quellman said:


> Be satisfied that you have the characters to complete the frozen ice skating story line. Imagine not having the characters and having to sit staring at the task icon for another month tempting you to buy a chest to get the character.



i know how that feels...
i´m so far behind you all i guess.i still don´t have the internet.working currently on cinderellas costume and minnie that finally showed up after mickey was singing 18h for her.women aren´t easy sometimes


----------



## AJGolden1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think I get what you are saying - basically, will the comfy outfits for the princesses be par of the game after the event.  And I am not sure (great non-answer, I know) .... I do know that in the Facebook live video they specifically said they were releasing 4 of the comfy outfits now and then implied that more comfy outfits would be coming later.  So the concept of getting comfy outfits will definitely continue beyond this event, but not sure if for these 4 specific ones if you can only get them during the event or if you can get them after.  I wouldn't be surprised if you can get them after, though they might move the fabric to be from Merlin's shop or something



Thank you!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Guess Yesss will be staring at me from the task book for the next three days.  At least i reached the end of that pointless Frozen side story.



I've hit the wall, too.  I guess I'll just collect items for the next few days and try to figure out how much to level up the characters I do have.


----------



## xthebowdenx

LAZY. That’s what the interns are. Just sent Cindy to relax in the dressing room and all she does is disappear. She doesn’t interact with the attraction at all. 

Side note: her task drops a glass slipper with a few pixels???


----------



## GerhardGe

did anyone start the side event yet and knows what the prizes are?i´m gonna wait this one out to get in one of those easier leaderboards.the previous tapper event showed me i got no chance to get to a top spot with less characters than most of other people.


----------



## Quellman

xthebowdenx said:


> LAZY. That’s what the interns are. Just sent Cindy to relax in the dressing room and all she does is disappear. She doesn’t interact with the attraction at all.
> 
> Side note: her task drops a glass slipper with a few pixels???



That is one of the tokens for Vanellope


----------



## CallieMar

I have also hit the wall. Have 10/10 of the pink fabric and 1/10 of the white fabric for Cinderella’s comfy costume, so will be working on that for the next couple of days. Ralph, Spamley and Calhoun are all at level 4. Ralph I will get up to 6 since that is required but everyone else will stay as is. Also have 16k EC.


----------



## LeCras

I'm in almost exactly the same position - 10 pink, 2 white, Ralph at 5 and Spamley/Calhoun at 4. Good to know that Ralph needs to be at 6, I'll definitely level him up once more in that case.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

GerhardGe said:


> did anyone start the side event yet and knows what the prizes are?i´m gonna wait this one out to get in one of those easier leaderboards.the previous tapper event showed me i got no chance to get to a top spot with less characters than most of other people.



1st - 5th: 1K EC & 2 Radiant Chests
6th - 50th: 850 EC & 2 Radiant Chests
51st - 150th: 650 EC & 1 Radiant Chests
151st - 300th: 600 EC & 1 Radiant Chests
301st - 500th: 400 EC & 1 Radiant Chests
501st - 1,000th: 350 EC & 1 Radiant Chests
1,001 - 1,500: 200 EC
1,501 - 2,000: 100 EC


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> i know how that feels...
> i´m so far behind you all i guess.i still don´t have the internet.working currently on cinderellas costume and minnie that finally showed up after mickey was singing 18h for her.women aren´t easy sometimes


I’m also working on Cinderella’s costume. I haven’t gotten the internet or anything.


----------



## GerhardGe

thanks!i defintely like this leaderboard more.just those chests seem to be pretty useless in my opinion.i got the fix it felix arcade game from the last one and it´s actuallu cool.if it wouldn´t be off power and no children playing or even looking at it.i mean it´s obvious if the screen is off lol.
those costumes gonna get me a while.i almost have even minnie done and only a couple fabrics for cinderella so far.already have done quite a few tasks and spamley to level 3 but still no permission to build the internet.hopefully after his current task he was only to able to do after leveling up to 3


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xthebowdenx said:


> LAZY. That’s what the interns are. Just sent Cindy to relax in the dressing room and all she does is disappear. She doesn’t interact with the attraction at all.
> 
> Side note: her task drops a glass slipper with a few pixels???



is that after she gets her comfy outfit?  If so that is a bit disappointing - would have thought the entire point of that attraction is all the sofas and areas for the characters to be ... not to mention it is referencing the scene in the movie where all of the princesses are together (basically the main *point* of the scene) so to not reflect that is pretty disappointing


----------



## mikegood2

CallieMar said:


> I have also hit the wall. Have 10/10 of the pink fabric and 1/10 of the white fabric for Cinderella’s comfy costume, so will be working on that for the next couple of days. Ralph, Spamley and Calhoun are all at level 4. Ralph I will get up to 6 since that is required but everyone else will stay as is. Also have 16k EC.



I’m similar to you right now. Have 9/10 pink fabric and 3/10 white. Also gonna keep characters at 4, but level Ralph to 5 or 6. Then focus on stockpiling WiFi tokens. Also at 23K EC, so I can slack some tomorrow if needed.


----------



## karmstr112

LeCras said:


> I've got Ralph at lvl 5, Calhoun at 3 and Spamley at 4. Just building the Internet which will be done in just over 3 hours. It feels like this event is at a fairly relaxed pace at the moment (famous last words??).



Does Cinderella have to have her comfy costume before getting the Internet?


----------



## Cherry Limeade

karmstr112 said:


> Does Cinderella have to have her comfy costume before getting the Internet?



No. I am building the internet now while still collecting for the costume.


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> thanks!i defintely like this leaderboard more.just those chests seem to be pretty useless in my opinion.i got the fix it felix arcade game from the last one and it´s actuallu cool.if it wouldn´t be off power and no children playing or even looking at it.i mean it´s obvious if the screen is off lol.
> those costumes gonna get me a while.i almost have even minnie done and only a couple fabrics for cinderella so far.already have done quite a few tasks and spamley to level 3 but still no permission to build the internet.hopefully after his current task he was only to able to do after leveling up to 3


I think we might be in the same spot


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I’m also working on Cinderella’s costume. I haven’t gotten the internet or anything.



Keep at it with Ralph's quests at the top of the list.  They open the internet thing.  I still don't have Cinderella's outfit (in fact I'm far from it) but have already built the internet.


----------



## AJGolden1013

karmstr112 said:


> Does Cinderella have to have her comfy costume before getting the Internet?





Cherry Limeade said:


> No. I am building the internet now while still collecting for the costume.



See, this is why I am confused, because you can continue through the event without having the comfy costumes, so while I'm working to get them, if I for some reason don't make it, does that mean I'll be able to get them after the event finishes, and if it is as simple as fabrics being in merlin's shop, well then I'm glad I have saved up enough elixir.  I don't have Toy Story Mania, and even if I did, I wouldn't know where to put it.  I don't have a few of the other attractions either, which is good, because the amount of DARK land that could actually be utilized, they for some reason aren't opening and when they do, Mega Magic!!!!  These are silly problems I know, and yet it's nice to vent in a place where a lot of people share my same frustrations.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Keep at it with Ralph's quests at the top of the list.  They open the internet thing.  I still don't have Cinderella's outfit (in fact I'm far from it) but have already built the internet.


Do the comfy outfits even help the storyline? I don’t really care to get them and they do use up some WiFi tokens.

ETA: building the internet now!


----------



## Windwaker4444

xthebowdenx said:


> LAZY. That’s what the interns are. Just sent Cindy to relax in the dressing room and all she does is disappear. She doesn’t interact with the attraction at all.
> 
> Side note: her task drops a glass slipper with a few pixels???


 I can't believe she doesn't sit on the couch.  I figured that's why the couch was so long.  Wow...just wow.  What was the point of making that attraction so large then?!?


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I can't believe she doesn't sit on the couch.  I figured that's why the couch was so long.  Wow...just wow.  What was the point of making that attraction so large then?!?



IKR?  I don't like the size or the look of the thing, but it would have been ok if you could see them lounging in there...

I think we all know that the point of it was to make people pay money to open up land if they don't have enough magic to pay for it.


----------



## GerhardGe

Windwaker4444 said:


> I can't believe she doesn't sit on the couch.  I figured that's why the couch was so long.  Wow...just wow.  What was the point of making that attraction so large then?!?


it doesn´t even make sense.there is just no space to disappear.but i´m already used to this.prince charming and cinderella frequently just disappear travelling together in prince charmings caroussel.as they say.. "it´s magic"



Haley R said:


> Do the comfy outfits even help the storyline? I don’t really care to get them and they do use up some WiFi tokens.
> 
> ETA: building the internet now!


we´re defintely at the same spot.in 3 and a half hours my internet will be built


----------



## Windwaker4444

GerhardGe said:


> it doesn´t even make sense.there is just no space to disappear.but i´m already used to this.prince charming and cinderella frequently just disappear travelling together in prince charmings caroussel.as they say.. "it´s magic"
> 
> 
> we´re defintely at the same spot.in 3 and a half hours my internet will be built


"Magic", you say?  Maybe...unless magic is code for crazy!!  If the dressing room was planned to be a static building, I wish the  interns would have just added the comfy costumes to the already existing costume screens and scratched the building all together. That sucker is way too big for it to only offer tokens.  I'm more than likely going to pack that one away as soon as I can.  No animation....I'm just shaking my head....


----------



## PrincessS121212

Haley R said:


> Do the comfy outfits even help the storyline? I don’t really care to get them and they do use up some WiFi tokens.
> 
> ETA: building the internet now!



The comfy outfits are required to complete the event.  If you click on the orange event square on the main screen, then click the blue square with a list and a checkmark, it will bring you to the event goals.  It appears that unlike before where you had to complete the event tasks in order, there seems to be 2 main storylines running parallel.  The top quests will continue the progress of the WIR event, which is why it lets you build the internet, but the 4 princess outfits also have to be completed at the same time to get 100% for the event.  
It is unknown currently if you will get blocked from welcoming Yesss if you don't have Cindy's costume, as Yesss doesn't unlock for another 2.5 days.  I'm sure once Yesss unlocks if anyone is still working on Cindy but has completed the next Ralph mainline quest they can tell us if they are able to progress or if they are stuck.


----------



## GerhardGe

Windwaker4444 said:


> "Magic", you say?  Maybe...unless magic is code for crazy!!  If the dressing room was planned to be a static building, I wish the  interns would have just added the comfy costumes to the already existing costume screens and scratched the building all together. That sucker is way too big for it to only offer tokens.  I'm more than likely going to pack that one away as soon as I can.  No animation....I'm just shaking my head....


i totally agree with you.also with the amount of effort people put in this game it´s very cheap to deliver something like this.or better said not delivering very much at all.i´m still at an early stage in the game and have plenty of space.but as soon as i have to decide i pack it away as well.


----------



## CallieMar

xthebowdenx said:


> LAZY. That’s what the interns are. Just sent Cindy to relax in the dressing room and all she does is disappear. She doesn’t interact with the attraction at all.
> 
> Side note: her task drops a glass slipper with a few pixels???



There’s a post on reddit that shows Cinderella hanging out in the dressing room. Not sure if this is a storyline task or a regular task?


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> it doesn´t even make sense.there is just no space to disappear.but i´m already used to this.prince charming and cinderella frequently just disappear travelling together in prince charmings caroussel.as they say.. "it´s magic"
> 
> 
> we´re defintely at the same spot.in 3 and a half hours my internet will be built


Haha that’s funny. Mine says 3 hours and 25 minutes. I don’t think I can stay up that late so I’ll probably have to wait until I wake up


----------



## Haley R

PrincessS121212 said:


> The comfy outfits are required to complete the event.  If you click on the orange event square on the main screen, then click the blue square with a list and a checkmark, it will bring you to the event goals.  It appears that unlike before where you had to complete the event tasks in order, there seems to be 2 main storylines running parallel.  The top quests will continue the progress of the WIR event, which is why it lets you build the internet, but the 4 princess outfits also have to be completed at the same time to get 100% for the event.
> It is unknown currently if you will get blocked from welcoming Yesss if you don't have Cindy's costume, as Yesss doesn't unlock for another 2.5 days.  I'm sure once Yesss unlocks if anyone is still working on Cindy but has completed the next Ralph mainline quest they can tell us if they are able to progress or if they are stuck.


I’m okay if the princess storyline is its own. I want to continue the Ralph quests but I could really care less about the princess costumes. I would like to at least get jasmine and belle though


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> There’s a post on reddit that shows Cinderella hanging out in the dressing room. Not sure if this is a storyline task or a regular task?


Sure hope it's a regular task.  You gave me hope.  I'll think positive for now.  Thx


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I’m okay if the princess storyline is its own. I want to continue the Ralph quests but I could really care less about the princess costumes. I would like to at least get jasmine and belle though


Sadly, they are not.  The princess quests are the same color as 5he ones for WiR.  And they are listed as checkpoints to be completed over the month-long events.  Frozen was the side story.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Quellman said:


> That is one of the tokens for Vanellope


Are you sure? The reddit page showed that she would have a hal


CallieMar said:


> There’s a post on reddit that shows Cinderella hanging out in the dressing room. Not sure if this is a storyline task or a regular task?


there was a short animation clip/cut scene after the task was completed, but so far I have yet to see her sitting in there during gameplay.


----------



## Hoodie

Morning check-in: Spamley and Calhoun at 3, ready for 4.  Ralph at 4 - need 2 hats for 5. Internet built, Ralph tasks complete, waiting for Yesss to open.

Cindy's outfit at 7/10 pink, 6/10 white.  No drops for either this morning from tasks.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Sadly, they are not.  The princess quests are the same color as 5he ones for WiR.  And they are listed as checkpoints to be completed over the month-long events.  Frozen was the side story.


Well shoot that stinks


----------



## 10CJ

Cindy does interact with the room, she is sitting at one of the mirrors. 

It seems you need the princesses to get Vanellope.


----------



## minniesBFF

If I don't have Ariel at all, will my ability to finish this event be affected?  I have all the other princesses except for her.


----------



## GerhardGe

i got a question about arielle.from the TLM event i only got sebastian because i got in very late unfortunately.so if i get her will my storyline between them from the event (practicing for the big concert) continue and am i able to unlock then also her original "costume"?


----------



## hopemax

GerhardGe said:


> i got a question about arielle.from the TLM event i only got sebastian because i got in very late unfortunately.so if i get her will my storyline between them from the event (practicing for the big concert) continue and am i able to unlock then also her original "costume"?



No, any event tasks are gone, forever.  The costume will probably be available in a chest in the future.  All you will have a chance at is the Yellow Tasks that normally come with leveling up characters.


----------



## hopemax

minniesBFF said:


> If I don't have Ariel at all, will my ability to finish this event be affected?  I have all the other princesses except for her.



The event will likely offer you the ability to get Ariel as part of the event story/progression.  It's shown as a card, as something you need to accomplish.   And then you'll have all the Princesses!


----------



## supernova

minniesBFF said:


> If I don't have Ariel at all, will my ability to finish this event be affected?  I have all the other princesses except for her.


The task show as welcome/re-welcome each princess.  I cannot see how it will be possible for players to welcome additional characters AND the costumes all within the month.  Wondering what the interns have up their sleeves.


----------



## Haley R

Whoopsie, accidentally started welcoming Judy Hops without realizing she takes 12 hours. I guess Ralph will have to wait to level up to 4 and do his next task. I should still be fine before I can get yess anyway


----------



## Cherry Limeade

I think I read in a spoiler that each of the first three princesses is needed in comfy clothes to get a token for Vanellope. So, it would seem there's a possibility that no comfy costumes = no Vanellope?

It's going to take me forever to get Cinderella's. Not sure how I'll get them all. :/


----------



## KPach525

I reached a huge milestone today = I have officially collected my very last microbot!


I also have all non-event characters maxed out! And will finish up BH6 during this event. 

Then I’m just left with about 1500 clam shells to collect to finish out TLM. Followed of course by WIR.


----------



## Osum

Put Cinderella in her comfy costume and she sat right down at the mirror. Wonder why she didn’t show for the previous posters? Maybe it was a glitch they’ve since fixed?


----------



## Haley R

Cherry Limeade said:


> I think I read in a spoiler that each of the first three princesses is needed in comfy clothes to get a token for Vanellope. So, it would seem there's a possibility that no comfy costumes = no Vanellope?
> 
> It's going to take me forever to get Cinderella's. Not sure how I'll get them all. :/


I’m gonna have a problem when it comes to belle and jasmine because I don’t even have them.


----------



## GerhardGe

Haley R said:


> I’m gonna have a problem when it comes to belle and jasmine because I don’t even have them.


u can unlock them.i even took a look at the building where u can see all the costumes of everyone.it says "welcome jasmin,belle" etc when u click on them.while on other non available content it says that it´s time limited.the problem is u have to probably just put a lot of effort in it to really unlock them.i hope that cinderella does help with fabrics of the other 3 once i unlocked her.does anyknow know if that´s the case?


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> I’m gonna have a problem when it comes to belle and jasmine because I don’t even have them.



For the 10th time.  Part of the event is WELCOMING Princesses you don't have yet.  

Click on the event info at the bottom of the screen.  Then click the 3rd icon "Event Goals."  See how it says Welcome <insert Princess>.


----------



## GerhardGe

jasmine becomes available in 1d and 16h it says


----------



## mmmears

Osum said:


> Put Cinderella in her comfy costume and she sat right down at the mirror. Wonder why she didn’t show for the previous posters? Maybe it was a glitch they’ve since fixed?



My Cinderella did the same.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I’m gonna have a problem when it comes to belle and jasmine because I don’t even have them.



On the other hand, it could be a great opportunity to get them without having to spend money on dumb chests.


----------



## 10CJ

So Cinderella completed her quest and I got the first glass slipper. I can not get the second one yet. It says complete more quests.


----------



## Aces86

I feel like I will never get Cinderella’s comfy clothes. Ugh


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> I feel like I will never get Cinderella’s comfy clothes. Ugh



The drops are few and far between, but not rare or epic, so I ended getting the items fairly regularly, which helped.  I'm not holding out much hope that the other princess costumes will drop this frequently though.


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> If you see me posting a lot of very positive Gameloft posts, you know I’m heavily medicated!



*I LOVE GAMELOFT AND THE INTERNS!!! I WILL DESTROY ANYONE WHO SAYS ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT THEM!!! 
*
*EDIT*: The meds are wearing off and I obviously had a moment of insanity. Can’t promise it will be my last, but I’ll try better.  After a long day at the hospital, I’m home and the surgery wassuccessful.  Thanks to those who sent well wishes and to those who didn’t I know who you are!!! (Sorry meds still haven’t left my system entirely) ​


----------



## Aces86

mmmears said:


> The drops are few and far between, but not rare or epic, so I ended getting the items fairly regularly, which helped.  I'm not holding out much hope that the other princess costumes will drop this frequently though.



It probably doesn’t help that I didn’t wanna spend gems on Calhoun.. really putting me behind. But I try to save all my gems for events with characters I really love.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> *I LOVE GAMELOFT AND THE INTERNS!!! I WILL DESTROY ANYONE WHO SAYS ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT THEM!!!
> *
> *EDIT*: The meds are wearing off and I obviously had a moment of insanity. Can’t promise it will be my last, but I’ll try better.  After a long day at the hospital, I’m home and the surgery wassuccessful.  Thanks to those who sent well wishes and to those who didn’t I know who you are!!! (Sorry meds still haven’t left my system entirely) ​



Glad you are home and all went well.


----------



## mara512

Aces86 said:


> I feel like I will never get Cinderella’s comfy clothes. Ugh




I feel the same.   My drops are almost nonexistent.


----------



## hopemax

Aces86 said:


> I feel like I will never get Cinderella’s comfy clothes. Ugh



Feeling the same in my Windows game.  I only have 3 white fabric in that game. I have 9 in IOS.  But my Dad comes tomorrow, and we leave on Friday so I don't have a lot of time now and Windows game doesn't travel so now I'm concerned how much I'll be delayed if I don't finish it before we leave.


----------



## GerhardGe

i´m at the point to welcome Yessss now.since it will available only in 1d and 11h i will finally have time to fully dedicate on cinderellas costume.guess i will have it quite quickly then putting the right characters to work.biggest problem was that ralph and spamley were busy with their tasks so they couldn´t help at all or very rarely when i worked on level them up.
will also jump into the side event in the last couple hours after i woke up and hope to get at least a top 50 spot.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Be satisfied that you have the characters to complete the frozen ice skating story line. Imagine not having the characters and having to sit staring at the task icon for another month tempting you to buy a chest to get the character.



Well of course that's why this was done.  The interns are dumb but they aren't stupid.   The chest promotion just so happens to run the full length of this event.  That was not done by accident.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> For the 10th time.  Part of the event is WELCOMING Princesses you don't have yet.
> 
> Click on the event info at the bottom of the screen.  Then click the 3rd icon "Event Goals."  See how it says Welcome <insert Princess>.


First of all, take a chill pill. Second, I meant the amount of effort it’s going to take me to get the princesses AND their costumes. I know that I’m able to get them. Calm down


----------



## Windwaker4444

Here's my check-in update.   I am having bad luck with Cinderella drops.  Maybe too many broken mirrors in my lifetime. Anyways...
Ralph 5
Calhoun and Spamley at 4
Need 3 more white fabrics for Cinderella.
EC 26k
I began the happiness mini event this morning and lucked out with a low leaderboard.  I'm currently in first place.
I'm just working on Cindy while waiting for Yesss to unlock.
Hopefully tomorrow on Cinderella. .....


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> On the other hand, it could be a great opportunity to get them without having to spend money on dumb chests.


This is true lol. I’d rather have vanellope than the princesses but looks like I’ll have to do them first


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Haley R said:


> This is true lol. I’d rather have vanellope than the princesses but looks like I’ll have to do them first



The most important task to continue the storyline is always the top one (which for me is to welcome the next character that isn't available for another day and a half) I'm not sure if getting Cinderellas comfy costume will just trigger getting the other Princess costumes but the rest of the storyline will continue?


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> The most important task to continue the storyline is always the top one (which for me is to welcome the next character that isn't available for another day and a half) I'm not sure if getting Cinderellas comfy costume will just trigger getting the other Princess costumes but the rest of the storyline will continue?


I think I just have one more Ralph quest and then I’m ready for yess. I’m not positive on that though. I need 3 more of each fabric for Cinderella so maybe I can get her costume tomorrow


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know when Ralph needs to be at L6?  I have him at 5 right now but I'm wondering if I can wait to level him up.


----------



## Haley R

I welcomed Judy Hopps and prince Phillip today. I like that I can still work on normal kingdom stuff while the event is going on. I just sent Ralph to do his 8 hr search the internet.


----------



## squirrel

Well since it's going to take a while to level up anyone from WiR, I went ahead and levelled Ursula to 9.  She will be done later tomorrow.  Now I just have everyone but Eric to level one more time and LM will be done.

Ralph is at 5, Spamley 4 and Calhoun at 3.

Cinderella I have 7 and 5 of the fabric pieces.


----------



## Blosiom

Haley R said:


> I welcomed Judy Hopps and prince Phillip today. I like that I can still work on normal kingdom stuff while the event is going on. I just sent Ralph to do his 8 hr search the internet.



My progression is all collecting to welcome characters so this is a nice distraction from what I have been doing for the last month. Still have them going though, just not as frustrated at lack of drops with something else to watch instead.


----------



## GerhardGe

got a bit late into the leaderboard.the first one had already 42 and 5th 25.i have currently 12 and i feel i even have a chance still to reach top 5 if i keep the kids happy for the next 4 and a half hours.for the first time granting wishes is actually fun.i even bought daisy off her flower task for 4 gems to have a reel chance.think at the end it´s worth it as i don´t have a lot of characters yet.at least not as many as other people.so EC will be important to get as much as i can get.


edit: ok i got 17 points now after my first hour and everyone is endless happy.i´ve never seen that.i might have given those kids an overdose...


----------



## Dan Broersma

Quick question for those that have already gotten Cinderella's outfit. I got it. I was given the option to go collect the glass slipper. I went to collect the glass slipper. When I finish that mission it cut to a videovideo s between Cinderella and vanellope but then it's now not giving me the option to try to get the second glass slipper. Is that normal?


----------



## Pocahontas618

Dan Broersma said:


> Quick question for those that have already gotten Cinderella's outfit. I got it. I was given the option to go collect the glass slipper. I went to collect the glass slipper. When I finish that mission it cut to a videovideo s between Cinderella and vanellope but then it's now not giving me the option to try to get the second glass slipper. Is that normal?


Same for me, says I need to complete more event quests.


----------



## mara512

This mornings update. 
Ralph 5
Calhoun 4
Spamley 4
34k EC
Need 3 more white fabric to get Cindy’s comfy costume.  
Hoping I can finish that before tomorrow when we can start on Yesss


----------



## wingweaver84

Currently have the quests to build the Internet and get Cinderella's comfy outfit in Windows. Progress:

-need to level Ralph up to level 3,for which I need 2 wifi signals,3 hero's medals and 3 ear tokens. More time consumption. 
-For the costume I need 10 wifi signals,6 more glitched fabric,10 comfy Cinderella fabric and 1500 hearts(of which I currently have 1496). What bugs me so much is the length of these tasks,there's only 23 days and 4 hours left of this event and I really want to get Vanellope and Ariel.


----------



## Hoodie

Morning update:

Ralph at 5
Calhoun 3
Spamley 3, ready for 4
Got the last white fabric this morning so Cindy's comfy and in her dressing room

15k EC.  Need to bump that up.

In the real game, I've been stuck on collecting for Tia and Bagheera.  Between the ridiculous amount of tokens for Tia and the 12 hour tasks to get items for Bagheera, I've been at a standstill for a couple of weeks, so this event at least is shaking things up a bit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, managed to get in the top 5 for the event which got my 2 chests.  After getting the Fix it Felix game last time game I got .... two more Fix it Felix games :|


----------



## CallieMar

mmmears said:


> Anyone know when Ralph needs to be at L6?  I have him at 5 right now but I'm wondering if I can wait to level him up.



No, but I leveled him up to 6 last night anyway. If there are token conflicts I’d rather deal with them now while it’s still early in the event than have to juggle it with everything else later. His tasks are so short  you’d make a good dent in them by tomorrow anyway. 

I am welcoming Cinderella’s comfy outfit now. Ralph is at 6, Spamley and Calhoun are at 4. Nice to not have to worry about leveling them for the rest of the event. 27k EC.


----------



## Quellman

I feel bad for little mermaid. I'm not going to level her up until I don't have to use event currency for it.  I rotate who is collecting shells and EC in attempt to keep those characters leveling up, a couple waiting to go to 10. I guess it would be more prudent to just set them on the ec for gem conversion.  I guess maybe Ill do that instead.


----------



## GerhardGe

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, managed to get in the top 5 for the event which got my 2 chests.  After getting the Fix it Felix game last time game I got .... two more Fix it Felix games :|


i got 2 sugar rush arcade games.

i need some help of those who remember what the next open land after welcoming Minnie was.i would then open it already in advance.i´m just confused as it could go in 2 directions.either the land behind space mountain (75k) where after that one it says i have to finish more of toy story tasks or is it in the other direction in fantasy land?there are also 2 options.the right plot is 1 million and the left one is 55k.please tell me its the 55k plot where after it it says "finish more tasks of aurora".otherwise i´m stuck for many many months lol..


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, managed to get in the top 5 for the event which got my 2 chests.  After getting the Fix it Felix game last time game I got .... two more Fix it Felix games :|


I got the hero’s duty game. I think they look kind of cool. I got the fix it Felix game last time and they look cool next to each other.


----------



## Haley R

Blosiom said:


> My progression is all collecting to welcome characters so this is a nice distraction from what I have been doing for the last month. Still have them going though, just not as frustrated at lack of drops with something else to watch instead.


I just started welcoming Donald too. I had all three of those characters almost ready but the event slowed collecting their tokens down, which is fine. I’m super happy that I got all three at the same time. Also, I was worried I wouldn’t be able to get Felix for this event but now it might be possible because I’m finishing sets by getting these characters. I got 20 some gems from the aurora set and now Donald will give me some gems because I’ll complete his set of characters. I’ll be at close to 260-270 gems


----------



## mikegood2

Dan Broersma said:


> Quick question for those that have already gotten Cinderella's outfit. I got it. I was given the option to go collect the glass slipper. I went to collect the glass slipper. When I finish that mission it cut to a videovideo s between Cinderella and vanellope but then it's now not giving me the option to try to get the second glass slipper. Is that normal?



Started welcoming Cinderella 2h ago so I haven’t gotten that pop up video yet. I wonder/think that the next princess we can get the Comfort costume for might, collect the slipper?



wingweaver84 said:


> Currently have the quests to build the Internet and get Cinderella's comfy outfit in Windows. Progress:
> 
> -need to level Ralph up to level 3,for which I need 2 wifi signals,3 hero's medals and 3 ear tokens. More time consumption.
> -For the costume I need 10 wifi signals,6 more glitched fabric,10 comfy Cinderella fabric and 1500 hearts(of which I currently have 1496). What bugs me so much is the length of these tasks,there's only 23 days and 4 hours left of this event and I really want to get Vanellope and Ariel.



Thanks for mentioning that the costume needed 10 WiFi signal! Noticed my WiFi signal count was down and that would explain why.


----------



## mikegood2

*Event* *update*:
All 3 characters at level 4
Started Cinderella’s costume 2h ago
34.6K EC
23 WiFi Tokens collected

Was kinda out of it this morning and accidentally sent Ralph on an 8 hour quest. I wanted to level him up, before I did that quest. Really would like the ability to level more than 1 character at a time. Surprised they haven’t found a way to monitize the ability to do that yet.


----------



## Haley R

When your game asks you to clear the curse for 100k but you only have 101k


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> When your game asks you to clear the curse for 100k but you only have 101k



Better than only having 99K


----------



## tasmith1993

Well I'm back up to above 800k magic after buying the land behind It's A Small World for 2million..... So glad they released the next piece for 3million 
I wont complain because I really need to rearrange my park so the extra space will be welcome once I have enough magic. Magic always seems to add up fast during the events since most things we are doing costs EC instead. 

As for the event I'm up to 26k EC and waiting to welcome Yesss. 
Need 3 more fabric for Cinderella's costume.
Ralph level 5, Spamley level 3 (getting ready to go to 4), and Calhoun is level 2 ready for 3.


Regular game I'm also leaving Ariel on the back burner on level 7 until she doesn't use EC to level up. 
Other than her I am working on leveling Mayor (lv. 3), Christopher Robin (ready for 10), Baymax (ready for 10), Wasabi (need 10 hats for lv 10), Sebastian (lv 8), Scuttle (lv 7), Eric (lv. 7), Triton (lv 7), Flounder (lv 8), Ursula (lv 7)


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Better than only having 99K


Lol yeah I guess you're right. I think I'm just going to wait until after the event to buy the land. That'll give me some time to get more magic.


----------



## cpc7857

mikegood2 said:


> *Event* *update*:
> All 3 characters at level 4
> Started Cinderella’s costume 2h ago
> 34.6K EC
> 23 WiFi Tokens collected
> 
> Was kinda out of it this morning and accidentally sent Ralph on an 8 hour quest. I wanted to level him up, before I did that quest. Really would like the ability to level more than 1 character at a time. Surprised they haven’t found a way to monitize the ability to do that yet.



You can use gems to complete the leveling time right away...  They're happy to sell you those!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally hit the wall. 
Cinderella is finally working on her glass slipper.  
Ralph is at 6
Calhoun and Spamley are at 4
Just gonna sit back and hopefully max out wifi tokens before welcoming Yesss.
I received 2 Sugar Rush arcade games from my radiant chests this morning.  The teenie tiny arcade games are pretty cute.
So far I like this event.  Hope it keeps up at this pace.


----------



## GerhardGe

i saw there are a couple attractions at discount for gems.is the aurora spinning wheel worth the 50 gems?was thinking about it as i probably have to welcome her in the very near future


----------



## CallieMar

Sent Cinderella on her regular 4 hour “Relaxing” task after the 8 hour storyline one. Can confirm that she is visibly hanging out in the princess room. So this is gonna be pretty cute once we get all the princesses’ comfy outfits. I still know nothing about this movie but everything looks great and changing up the format a little has kept me interested. 



GerhardGe said:


> i saw there are a couple attractions at discount for gems.is the aurora spinning wheel worth the 50 gems?was thinking about it as i probably have to welcome her in the very near future



This and Pluto’s house are the only two regular storyline attractions that I bought with gems, because they were so cheap. The spinning wheel helps with a couple of common tokens and helps with the gold trophy mini event (one every hour).


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> i saw there are a couple attractions at discount for gems.is the aurora spinning wheel worth the 50 gems?was thinking about it as i probably have to welcome her in the very near future


I just got aurora not that long ago and I didn’t think it took that long to get her without the spinning wheel


----------



## Haley R

I only need one more white fabric for cinderella’s costume but I won’t be able to get it until tomorrow. So close


----------



## GerhardGe

CallieMar said:


> The spinning wheel helps with a couple of common tokens and helps with the gold trophy mini event (one every hour).


what kind of event is that?i play online since a little bit before TLM event and i haven´t seen that yet.



Haley R said:


> I only need one more white fabric for cinderella’s costume but I won’t be able to get it until tomorrow. So close


as always we run along each other with the very same speed!need exactly 2 fabrics but ralph/spamley and the princess dressing room will spit it out only in around 8 hours

i got spamley ready for 4 and ralph basically ready for 5 plus 1 ear hat in advance already.since i got some time to level him up to 6 i[m running at perfect pace it seems like even without calhoun or any frozen character.the fact that everyone has to wait for Yesss and after that the other princesses to unlock makes me feel that it´s easier even for beginners to keep up with the rest and hopefully get everything in time


----------



## CallieMar

GerhardGe said:


> what kind of event is that?i play online since a little bit before TLM event and i haven´t seen that yet.



This is the mini event. There should be one at some point during this event.

http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I finally got the last piece of fabric for Cinderella, so that was a happy thing.  She'll be ready by the morning.  I too do not have her pictured in the dressing room at the moment, but I feel as though we don't see that until AFTER the initial task for 8 hours.

Status wise:
34,484 EC
Ralph - Level 5
Calhoun - Level 4 - I need ONE More backpack and ears, so maybe before the next section open tomorrow I'll get it???  Maybe
Spamley - collecting for 6

I find it interesting that Vanellope needs 4 separate tokens and it's only 2 of one, 2 of a second, 1 of the third and fifteen of the fourth.  That kind of worries me a little bit

Other Characters:
The Mayor - collecting for 5 - I suspect he MIGHt be finished by next year
Sebastian - ready for 10
Ariel - ready for 9
King Triton - ready for 9
Flounder - ready for 10
Ursula - collecting for 9 (those seashell pendents are a pain)


----------



## GerhardGe

CallieMar said:


> This is the mini event. There should be one at some point during this event.
> 
> http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Striking_Gold_Mini_Event


thx a lot!very interesting.a lot of premium attractions required though.at least i have pluto.i got the dancing tea cups once from a chest but it seems like they are totally useless.the kids jump into it but it is no official attraction they wanna go at.no EC,no purpose in this gold event.that´s sad because i actually love it.
i checked my elixir count.its around 9k.i never bought anything and i´m saving up still for the toy alien.oh my,that´s gonna take forever


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> I find it interesting that Vanellope needs 4 separate tokens and it's only 2 of one, 2 of a second, 1 of the third and fifteen of the fourth.  That kind of worries me a little bit



I'm guessing the last token is the one that we need WIR characters to get.  While the other ones that we need so few of, are the ones the comfy costume Princesses get.  They seem themed to the different Princess (Cinderella, Jasmine, Belle).


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else only have one token for Vanellope?  I think Cinderella got one, but not the second (of the first token at the top).  Is that normal?


----------



## Haley R

GerhardGe said:


> what kind of event is that?i play online since a little bit before TLM event and i haven´t seen that yet.
> 
> 
> as always we run along each other with the very same speed!need exactly 2 fabrics but ralph/spamley and the princess dressing room will spit it out only in around 8 hours
> 
> i got spamley ready for 4 and ralph basically ready for 5 plus 1 ear hat in advance already.since i got some time to level him up to 6 i[m running at perfect pace it seems like even without calhoun or any frozen character.the fact that everyone has to wait for Yesss and after that the other princesses to unlock makes me feel that it´s easier even for beginners to keep up with the rest and hopefully get everything in time


Yeah I’ll have to wait until morning to see if I get that 1 fabric I need for Cinderella. I have Ralph at 4, Calhoun at 2, and Spamley at 3


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Anyone else only have one token for Vanellope?  I think Cinderella got one, but not the second (of the first token at the top).  Is that normal?


Me too.  Cinderella said she'd need to get help, so maybe that's where Jasmine comes into play.  And hopefully Cinderella will be able to pick up that last slipper soon.


----------



## PrincessP

Anyone else get an update for the game yesterday?  I haven’t updated yet....wondering what it does. 

Waiting on Yessss to open up. 
Ralph - lvl 5
Spamley - lvl 4
Calhoun - lvl 4
Cinderella Comfy Costume done
First glitchy shoe earned

Enjoying the animations like the pop up ads....and the tongue-in-cheek dialogue where gameloft “interns” poke fun at themselves regarding the hot button complaints like land, etc.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mmmears said:


> Anyone else only have one token for Vanellope?  I think Cinderella got one, but not the second (of the first token at the top).  Is that normal?





Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too.  Cinderella said she'd need to get help, so maybe that's where Jasmine comes into play.  And hopefully Cinderella will be able to pick up that last slipper soon.



Same for me


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> Anyone else only have one token for Vanellope?  I think Cinderella got one, but not the second (of the first token at the top).  Is that normal?


There is no “normal” any more with events. It seems they are changing small things more and more.

I think the comfy princesses will be responsible for half of Vanellope’s tokens, and the Virus defeat (main building in the hub grass) will be responsible for the other.


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> There is no “normal” any more with events. It seems they are changing small things more and more.
> 
> I think the comfy princesses will be responsible for half of Vanellope’s tokens, and the Virus defeat (main building in the hub grass) will be responsible for the other two.


Edit to add: it’s actually listed in Vanellope’s character book who gets what:
Comfy Cinderella for the other slipper, eventually.
Comfy Jasmine for the lamp tokens
Comfy Belle for one book token
Virus bot defeat for the other 15 virus tokens


----------



## AJGolden1013

KPach525 said:


> Edit to add: it’s actually listed in Vanellope’s character book who gets what:
> Comfy Cinderella for the other slipper, eventually.
> Comfy Jasmine for the lamp tokens
> Comfy Belle for one virus token
> Virus bot defeat for the other 15 virus tokens



The only reason I very slightly disagree is because there is no option to send Cinderella for that second slipper. Other than that, es I agree because I clicked and read all that, however there is a strong possibility I just didn’t understand what I read.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> Edit to add: it’s actually listed in Vanellope’s character book who gets what:
> Comfy Cinderella for the other slipper, eventually.
> Comfy Jasmine for the lamp tokens
> Comfy Belle for one book token
> Virus bot defeat for the other 15 virus tokens



Yep I saw that, which is why I was wondering if something wasn't working right in my game.  Cinderella doesn't have a task to get it.  But if it's the same for everyone then I guess it's just the way the game was set up.


----------



## KPach525

AJGolden1013 said:


> The only reason I very slightly disagree is because there is no option to send Cinderella for that second slipper. Other than that, es I agree because I clicked and read all that, however there is a strong possibility I just didn’t understand what I read.





mmmears said:


> Yep I saw that, which is why I was wondering if something wasn't working right in my game.  Cinderella doesn't have a task to get it.  But if it's the same for everyone then I guess it's just the way the game was set up.



I said eventually because my guess is that there will be another event quest pop up with Cinderella that will be unlocked in the future. Now if there were 10 required slippers I would agree there is a mistake there is no task. But since it’s just 2, there is a planned reason. 

My guess it will be unlocked with comfy Jasmine, who also happens to have 2 tokens. Then Jasmine’s first token will drop when she finishes the task with the dressing room, second token task unlocks with comfy Belle, yada yada yada.


----------



## GerhardGe

ugh accidentally tapped on these golden crabs or whatever it is.now i´m in a super active leaderboard.glad those chests are pretty worthless and it´s not so much EC to earn anyways


----------



## mmmears

GerhardGe said:


> ugh accidentally tapped on these golden crabs or whatever it is.now i´m in a super active leaderboard.glad those chests are pretty worthless and it´s not so much EC to earn anyways



I did the same thing.  At least the prizes aren't great anyway.  All I've ever received from those chests are decorations.


----------



## Arundal

GerhardGe said:


> ugh accidentally tapped on these golden crabs or whatever it is.now i´m in a super active leaderboard.glad those chests are pretty worthless and it´s not so much EC to earn anyways



And at least the taps are only every four hours. I also hit one and will do what I can.

In addition, not sure about anyone else but my drops on tokens so far for Yess are extremely less then spectacular!


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> And at least the taps are only every four hours. I also hit one and will do what I can.
> 
> In addition, not sure about anyone else but my drops on tokens so far for Yess are extremely less then spectacular!



Same.  I think I'm at 1 and 1 for those.


----------



## GerhardGe

Arundal said:


> And at least the taps are only every four hours. I also hit one and will do what I can.
> 
> In addition, not sure about anyone else but my drops on tokens so far for Yess are extremely less then spectacular!


i got 4/10 wristbands but 0 earhats.sent ralph and sulley already twice to get them.i believe jasmin only become available after welcoming Yesss?!


----------



## Somnam

On 6/10 wristbands and 2/10 ear hats for Yess. Seriously struggling for land now. I know it’s a constant complaint, but if they do another event without unlocking another plot of land I will be seriously unimpressed.


----------



## mmmears

Somnam said:


> On 6/10 wristbands and 2/10 ear hats for Yess. Seriously struggling for land now. I know it’s a constant complaint, but if they do another event without unlocking another plot of land I will be seriously unimpressed.



How???  I'm still at 1/1


----------



## GerhardGe

sulley keeps dropping items for minnie´s halloween costume..there are things u better know earlier in this game before leveling someone up.
i hope aladin doesn´t need to get leveled up to 3+.since he is now somehow a tiny part of the story.that would give me the creeps watching mickey dropping out his damn hats again


----------



## KimRonRufus

For one brief moment, I am #1 on my leaderboard...but everyone else has the same score as me, so it won't last long.


----------



## Blosiom

Here Scarab. Here Scarab where are you hiding.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> How???  I'm still at 1/1


I have one bracelet and that’s it.


----------



## Haley R

Blosiom said:


> Here Scarab. Here Scarab where are you hiding.


I’m missing two of them! Can’t find them anywhere lol. If I do it’ll help tie me in first but it won’t stay that way for long. I’m just too busy on days when I’m subbing


----------



## Blosiom

Haley R said:


> I’m just too busy on days when I’m subbing



normally me but on holiday this weekend so got lucky. Trying to get ahead as will loose two days this event when travelling for my brothers wedding. will be worth it though.


----------



## tasmith1993

Haven't gotten to play a lot today. Cinderella was ready for her costume this morning when I checked into my game, so she's working on her 8 hour task and should be done soon.
May as well say that I haven't started on Yess at all with the way my drops have been.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> How???  I'm still at 1/1



I am like 1/2 on tokens now for Yess. Going to be long welcome process.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I have one bracelet and that’s it.



Welcome to my world.    Seriously, I have everyone out on those quests, nothing else they could possibly collect, and they all just came back empty handed.  Again.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Welcome to my world.    Seriously, I have everyone out on those quests, nothing else they could possibly collect, and they all just came back empty handed.  Again.


Well I’m up to 3 bracelets and 0 hats now


----------



## Somnam

I now have 9 wristbands. I guess I am just getting lucky with the drops for them, or maybe some peoples games are glitched?Because someone else who plays this game in my household has 0 of both. Not even joking.


----------



## mikegood2

Somnam said:


> I now have 9 wristbands. I guess I am just getting lucky with the drops for them, or maybe some peoples games are glitched?Because someone else who plays this game in my household has 0 of both. Not even joking.



It’s not just you. I just now finished collecting collecting my wristbands, which is great! Problem is, I’m only 1/10 for the hats.


----------



## Haley R

I give up on those scarabs. I’ve been at 18 since this morning/afternoon. I’ve looked too many times and can’t find the remaining two and I honestly don’t care enough to sit and find them anymore


----------



## GerhardGe

i found all scarabs so far and still first place with a bunch of others.which will change because there will be people waking up every 4 hours to tap them and i won´t.not for those useless chests.overall i see those scarabs way better than those clouds from the last time though as they are way bigger.they float also around at the whole mainroad where i didn´t expect them.
currently 7 wristbands and 1 single earhat for Yesss.at least ralph is half way done for this important level 6.my aladdin storyline ended also already after 1 task because for the next one i need (surprise;surprise) an attraction that´s only available in the current legendary chest.


----------



## squirrel

I'm at 6 and 2 for Yesss.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I've got all wifi signals, all wristbands and 2 hats.  It's gonna be a while I think.  So excited for one of you all to tell us what happens when Yesss is welcomed.  I'm never first, so while it looks like I have a good collection, it still won't be me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Yesssss ear hats are painful to get ... have 9 wristbands but only 3 hats


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I give up on those scarabs. I’ve been at 18 since this morning/afternoon. I’ve looked too many times and can’t find the remaining two and I honestly don’t care enough to sit and find them anymore




When that happens to me if I close the game and reopen they appear.


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Yesssss ear hats are painful to get ... have 9 wristbands but only 3 hats


I have 8 bracelets and only one hat. I hate that they make it so hard to get them. I’m still worried about how long it’ll take me to get jasmine and belle


----------



## hopemax

So this is likely the last update from me for several days.  We head for the "Land of the creepy Woody head" tomorrow.  But if our wifi works properly, maybe I'll upload a few pictures.

I was expecting Yesss to unlock tomorrow, not today so that was a nice surprise.  My Windows game dropped 9 wristbands, but only 1 hat so far.  But half the tokens is better than my IOS game which I was able to check more frequently but have only received 6 tokens (4/2).  Still need 1 piece of white fabric for Cindy's comfy costume in Windows, but I was glad the Aladdin quest line started already.

Little concerned to see the Niceland Tower bundle, and not the usual Premium character + Premium attraction bundle.  So we'll see when Felix is unlocked what bundles are available.

But otherwise, I'm prepared as I can be in my Windows game for not being able to play it for a week.


----------



## squirrel

Now I'm at 6 and 4 for Yesss.  Got 2 more hats!  I'm off to bed will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Arundal

squirrel said:


> Now I'm at 6 and 4 for Yesss.  Got 2 more hats!  I'm off to bed will see what happens tomorrow.



As of this morning I am at 6 wristbands and 4 hats, so have made some progress on Yess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got my 10th bracelet this morning! .... but stil stuck on 3 hats and that is white having the Niceland Tower. See very unbalanced


----------



## GerhardGe

while i only have 2 earhats for Yesss i´m still first with 12 others in the leaderboard.seems everyone went to sleep.have to welcome flynn and randall now.at least the they don´t interfere with tokens of Yesss,ralph and spamley.was pretty stunned about the prize of maximus.575 gems!and i never heard about anything really useful he does in this game


----------



## KPach525

Collected my last Yesss wristband this morning along with a dumbfounding 3 ear hats taking my total to 4. 

Everyone else is ready for level 5 but holding until Yesss is at 2. Have 36k in EC so far. Not sure how that fares compared to others. 

During the time wall I also managed to take 3 story line characters to 10, and at the next I should be able to get the last 3 BH6 to 10.


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> Collected my last Yesss wristband this morning along with a dumbfounding 3 ear hats taking my total to 4.
> 
> Everyone else is ready for level 5 but holding until Yesss is at 2. Have 36k in EC so far. Not sure how that fares compared to others.
> 
> During the time wall I also managed to take 3 story line characters to 10, and at the next I should be able to get the last 3 BH6 to 10.


Microbots are the old shells. Little Mermaid will be next for ya, and Ariel doesn't use magic to level up, she uses event currency.  Needless to say, she will not be leveled up during this event.


----------



## squirrel

TheMaxRebo said:


> Got my 10th bracelet this morning! .... but stil stuck on 3 hats and that is white having the Niceland Tower. See very unbalanced


I didn't have Niceland Tower.  Thanks to your post I went and found out I could get it.  Must have opened during that update last night.  It showed up grey for me when I last looked and said 0 min.  I have purchased it now but had to put away another attraction to find a spot for it.

1 Band and 6 Ears still needed.


----------



## Hoodie

Without Nice Tower still need 4 bracelets and 6 ears.  Got the tower today so we'll see how it goes.

Everyone is ready to level up but I'm holding off until Yesss comes and is at level 2.  Given the ridiculousness of the microbot and shell requirements post-event, I'm going to try to level everyone up as much as possible during the event.


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> Microbots are the old shells. Little Mermaid will be next for ya, and Ariel doesn't use magic to level up, she uses event currency.  Needless to say, she will not be leveled up during this event.


And then it will be WiFi signals. The trend is forming and I don’t like it haha. The only upside is now we know so can farm the tokens proactively


----------



## Haley R

I have all of the bracelets but only 3 ear hats. In other news, I have 281 gems so I might be able to get Felix! I really like him so I would like to get him. I’m thinking I should be able to because I can level up characters to get gems. I just don’t want to do ones that will mess with collecting items for the event


----------



## GerhardGe

i have 24 of 28 characters ready to level up and it´s so tempting because i would b able to get calhoun soon.but i´m also afraid all kinds of tokens will then appear from everyone


----------



## CallieMar

Hoodie said:


> Without Nice Tower still need 4 bracelets and 6 ears.  Got the tower today so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Everyone is ready to level up but I'm holding off until Yesss comes and is at level 2.  Given the ridiculousness of the microbot and shell requirements post-event, I'm going to try to level everyone up as much as possible during the event.



Wifi requirements are much more reasonable now. 10 to get up to level 7. I actually prefer this to the previous tapping, which was already an improvement on the 2-for-1 process, it just got overwhelming to level up after the event. Now it’s a lot less lopsided than the old 2-for-1, doesn’t tie up as many characters (I just focus Calhoun on getting the virus trackers) and the leveling requirements won’t be crazy after the event.


----------



## mmmears

My Yess tokens are still tied, but this time at 6/6.  I don't get why the wristbands don't want to drop in my game, but I'll just have to wait them out I guess.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Lazy interns. We had the same Aladdin side plot a couple of events ago. And it's not that great of a plot. Just Al being whiny. 

My update: Opened up the last plot in Tomorrowland in anticipation of the upcoming WIR attractions. Waiting on the last white fabric drop for Cindy's comfy outfit. Hopefully, I'll have it this evening and can finally clear that task. 

WIR Characters:
Ralph ready for 5
Calhoun ready for 4
Spamley ready for 4
Yesss 8/10 bracelets, 1/10 hats

Of course, all of that will change once I trigger Cindy's outfit. Then I'll be short Wifi tokens.


----------



## Quellman

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Lazy interns. We had the same Aladdin side plot a couple of events ago. And it's not that great of a plot. Just Al being whiny.
> 
> My update: Opened up the last plot in Tomorrowland in anticipation of the upcoming WIR attractions. Waiting on the last white fabric drop for Cindy's comfy outfit. Hopefully, I'll have it this evening and can finally clear that task.
> 
> WIR Characters:
> Ralph ready for 5
> Calhoun ready for 4
> Spamley ready for 4
> Yesss 8/10 bracelets, 1/10 hats
> 
> Of course, all of that will change once I trigger Cindy's outfit. Then I'll be short Wifi tokens.


I guess it is a continuation of that plot, but I don't remember how it turned out.  Needed a "Previously on Al can't manage street vendors..."


----------



## Haley R

Well I have all of the bracelets and 4 ear hats so I’m not too bad off.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Lazy interns. We had the same Aladdin side plot a couple of events ago. And it's not that great of a plot. Just Al being whiny.
> 
> My update: Opened up the last plot in Tomorrowland in anticipation of the upcoming WIR attractions. Waiting on the last white fabric drop for Cindy's comfy outfit. Hopefully, I'll have it this evening and can finally clear that task.
> 
> WIR Characters:
> Ralph ready for 5
> Calhoun ready for 4
> Spamley ready for 4
> Yesss 8/10 bracelets, 1/10 hats
> 
> Of course, all of that will change once I trigger Cindy's outfit. Then I'll be short Wifi tokens.



What’s throwing me is now all of a sudden Abu can talk?


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> What’s throwing me is now all of a sudden Abu can talk?



Lazy interns who don't actually watch Disney movies?


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Well I have all of the bracelets and 4 ear hats so I’m not too bad off.



I have all of the bracelets and 7/10 hats. I do not have the tower so feel like I am doing okay. Two more quests finish in an hour and hoping to be down to one. As I don’t have jasmine I would like to get started on her and see what that will take!


----------



## mmmears

My balanced game continues to stay balanced.  At 9/9 now.  Weird compared to everyone else.


----------



## supernova

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Lazy interns. We had the same Aladdin side plot a couple of events ago. And it's not that great of a plot. Just Al being whiny.


Thank you.  I thought that was the case!


----------



## Windwaker4444

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Lazy interns. We had the same Aladdin side plot a couple of events ago. And it's not that great of a plot. Just Al being whiny.
> 
> My update: Opened up the last plot in Tomorrowland in anticipation of the upcoming WIR attractions. Waiting on the last white fabric drop for Cindy's comfy outfit. Hopefully, I'll have it this evening and can finally clear that task.
> 
> WIR Characters:
> Ralph ready for 5
> Calhoun ready for 4
> Spamley ready for 4
> Yesss 8/10 bracelets, 1/10 hats
> 
> Of course, all of that will change once I trigger Cindy's outfit. Then I'll be short Wifi tokens.


I thought the Aladdin storyline seemed familiar.  That really is pretty lazy!


----------



## Windwaker4444

3 more hrs and hopefully I'll be able to level up Yesss to 2 and build the Buzz... building (sorry, drawing a blank on that name).
I still have Ralph at 6 and everyone else at 4.  I'm probably going to leave them there for awhile.

But my exciting news is...I finally leveled up the Mayor to 5.  He can actually work on his own token now.  He has a purpose!!!  Unfortunately, he needs 25 of each item to get to 6.  Even with him helping, that's going to take a looooong time.

Anyone ahead of me know how big the Buzz building is?  I was hoping to have a plot of land ready to go.


----------



## Araminta18

BLERGH 5 hats.  and we're on cycle 3 of 0/3.  *sigh*


----------



## Haley R

Araminta18 said:


> BLERGH 5 hats.  and we're on cycle 3 of 0/3.  *sigh*


I went all day and got.....1. I’m still only at 4 so getting a little discouraged. I’m not buying the tower though


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> 3 more hrs and hopefully I'll be able to level up Yesss to 2 and build the Buzz... building (sorry, drawing a blank on that name).
> I still have Ralph at 6 and everyone else at 4.  I'm probably going to leave them there for awhile.
> 
> But my exciting news is...I finally leveled up the Mayor to 5.  He can actually work on his own token now.  He has a purpose!!!  Unfortunately, he needs 25 of each item to get to 6.  Even with him helping, that's going to take a looooong time.
> 
> Anyone ahead of me know how big the Buzz building is?  I was hoping to have a plot of land ready to go.



Good for you, it must be nice! I’m 0/4 in cycles which means 0/12 and haven’t gotten one from NiceLand either. Really starting to tick me off! I don’t mind a challange, or it taking awhile to collect tokens, but I do mind it when the interns somehow rig, or mess it up. Both the Wristband and ears are Rare items, yet I had the wristbands collected for over 24 hours and based on other people’s comments, they are having a much tougher time with the ears. So obviously most peoples drop rates have been much worse for hats than wristbands, so the interns somehow messed up item difficulty or drop rate %.

Also, got my Mayor to level 5 yesterday. It is nice that he’s not completely worthless now.



Haley R said:


> I went all day and got.....1. I’m still only at 4 so getting a little discouraged. I’m not buying the tower though



Understand why your getting a little discouraged! I’ve been feeling more so as the days gone on.


----------



## mmmears

The wristbands come from 2 hour tasks, and the ears come from 4 hour tasks, so it makes sense that people would have more wristbands than ears. Why that didn't work in my game is not something I can explain.    But I do agree that it's getting very boring sending the same characters out for the same items and having them come back empty handed.

ETA I was 10 & 9 when I wrote the above and the 10th hat just dropped.  Not sure I can stay up long enough to actually welcome Yess.


----------



## kaetra

I’m stuck on Aladdin quest line because I don’t have Abu  and I’m not going to be paying $10 for chests that have little chance of dropping him.  I’m hoping I can still get Jasmine with event Currency. Even though I’m not able to continue the Aladdin request.  The only princess I had coming into the event is Cinderella


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> The wristbands come from 2 hour tasks, and the ears come from 4 hour tasks, so it makes sense that people would have more wristbands than ears. Why that didn't work in my game is not something I can explain.    But I do agree that it's getting very boring sending the same characters out for the same items and having them come back empty handed.
> 
> ETA I was 10 & 9 when I wrote the above and the 10th hat just dropped.  Not sure I can stay up long enough to actually welcome Yess.



True, they are 2h and they have an extra character mission, so your correct, people should have more. That said, I collected multiple wristbands every time I collected, so my drop rate % has been *MUCH* *HIGHER* than ears.

Congrats on finishing yours! If I’m *lucky*, I might finish mine in the next week.


----------



## Haley R

kaetra said:


> I’m stuck on Aladdin quest line because I don’t have Abu  and I’m not going to be paying $10 for chests that have little chance of dropping him.  I’m hoping I can still get Jasmine with event Currency. Even though I’m not able to continue the Aladdin request.  The only princess I had coming into the event is Cinderella


I’m stuck where you are too with the Aladdin quests


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I have all 10 bracelets and only 4 hats so far. Very frustrating as I bought the Niceland Apartments and so far they have only given me Wifi Symbols. I'm full of the Wifi Symbols now so hopefully it starts to drop hats soon.


----------



## KimRonRufus

This person has a step by step blog, and they already have Yesss, so if you want to take a look ahead,
https://www.google.com/amp/s/jaysen...land-and-buzzztube-disney-magic-kingdoms/amp/


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have all 10 bracelets and only 4 hats so far. Very frustrating as I bought the Niceland Apartments and so far they have only given me Wifi Symbols. I'm full of the Wifi Symbols now so hopefully it starts to drop hats soon.


I’m exactly the same as you but I DON’T have the tower. It seems pretty cheap that you don’t have better chances than me and you paid for the tower.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Haley R said:


> I’m exactly the same as you but I DON’T have the tower. It seems pretty cheap that you don’t have better chances than me and you paid for the tower.



I have found that during the most recent events, even when I've paid for premium content, it doesn't really seem to be giving me any advantage in the game. As someone who almost always pays for the characters/parade floats/buildings, its making me seriously consider not paying for them next time.


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have found that during the most recent events, even when I've paid for premium content, it doesn't really seem to be giving me any advantage in the game. As someone who almost always pays for the characters/parade floats/buildings, its making me seriously consider not paying for them next time.


I’ve never spent actual money on a game like this and probably will never but that’s a rip off for them to advertise it giving better chances when really it isn’t helping people much. I’m up to 5 hats now for yesss. I messed up and leveled up spamley so now Ralph might try to collect his tokens instead


----------



## kaetra

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I have all 10 bracelets and only 4 hats so far. Very frustrating as I bought the Niceland Apartments and so far they have only given me Wifi Symbols. I'm full of the Wifi Symbols now so hopefully it starts to drop hats soon.



O I’m definitely not getting Niceland then if it’s not dropping hats at least every once in a while.


----------



## GerhardGe

i´m still stuck at 4 earhats.made the mistake to level spamley up yesterday so now it became worse as ralph collects for him as well.at the moment it feels like i´m not going very far in this event


----------



## Mattimation

I have all 10 bracelets but only two hats. It feels like I need to be in this game constantly to get everything it needs, so I might just give it up around here. I was mostly just in it for the princess costumes, and they're really not cute - that weird glitchy effect on them seems like their way of saying "these don't belong here, please don't use them once we make you get them"


----------



## Hoodie

Welcomed Yesss this morning. She's on a 4 hour task now while I get a final ear to level.up to 2. Should end up top 5 in the tapper game, for all the good that does. More decorations!


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Haley R said:


> I’ve never spent actual money on a game like this and probably will never but that’s a rip off for them to advertise it giving better chances when really it isn’t helping people much. I’m up to 5 hats now for yesss. I messed up and leveled up spamley so now Ralph might try to collect his tokens instead



Oh no! I haven't levelled anyone up to ensure the drops can't decrease as mine are already pretty bad. Thanks for the reminder.



kaetra said:


> O I’m definitely not getting Niceland then if it’s not dropping hats at least every once in a while.



I bought the Niceland apartments as soon as they were available. They've dropped one hat for me.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Wasn't really caring much about the tapper event but got a chest and already giving me a duplicate decoration. I couldn't even get something new.


----------



## Hoodie

Ended at #1 for the tapper event.  Shocker - two arcade decorations.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Received another Sugar Rush and Felix decorations from my chests this morning.  Was hoping for the motorcycle one.  Maybe next time.

I'm just glad that Buzz... (why can I never remember the name of this place???) is on the smaller side. 
Going to see the movie in about 30 minutes.  Maybe after that I'll remember the name!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Received another Sugar Rush and Felix decorations from my chests this morning.  Was hoping for the motorcycle one.  Maybe next time.
> 
> I'm just glad that Buzz... (why can I never remember the name of this place???) is on the smaller side.
> Going to see the movie in about 30 minutes.  Maybe after that I'll remember the name!



It’s BuzzTube - basically a made up version of YouTube


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, first chest from the rapper event yielded me the last two Yess ear hats so I am now welcoming her!  Also got Sugar Rush game which was new for me

2nd on egot me another Fix it Felix game (I have 4 of them now)


----------



## CallieMar

Building Buzztube now and have 33k EC left. If you have WiFis maxed out Niceland has a better chance of dropping Yesss’ hats. I also came in first in the tapper event and got two Fix it Felix arcade games.


----------



## tasmith1993

I think I am the only one who has had an amazing drop rate for the hats. I already have all of them, but still stuck at 5/10 of the bracelets.


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Oh no! I haven't levelled anyone up to ensure the drops can't decrease as mine are already pretty bad. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Niceland apartments as soon as they were available. They've dropped one hat for me.


It’s okay. Sully still gave me one hat this morning so I’m at 6/10. Hopefully my other characters can finish spamley’s green things (dunno what they are) so Ralph can collect hats again


----------



## mikegood2

tasmith1993 said:


> I think I am the only one who has had an amazing drop rate for the hats. I already have all of them, but still stuck at 5/10 of the bracelets.



Congrats! Seems like every event event a few players beat the odds and this time your one of them.  I’ve beaten those odds in the past, but think it’s been a few events since I have. 



Haley R said:


> It’s okay. Sully still gave me one hat this morning so I’m at 6/10. Hopefully my other characters can finish spamley’s green things (dunno what they are) so Ralph can collect hats again



My luck improved and am currently have 9/10 hats! Woke up in the middle of the night and got 2/3 for a cycle and think I’ve gotten a hat from my last 3 Nicelands collections.


----------



## PrincessP

Note: The quick click to get last token for Yessss and an additional token for next lvl did not work. I saw hat 10 and 11 pop up for Yessss, but it only gave me one of them. So even though we can earn extras in chests, it doesn’t seem we can get the extras with the fast click like we used to. At least I couldn’t. 

After Yessss is welcomed, she has a couple of tasks. 2 hr and 4 hr. I think. One may have been with Ralph or Spamley?? I cannot remember.

Then 8 hr Buzztube build.

Then Yessss and Ralph 4 hr task.


----------



## LeCras

PrincessP said:


> After Yessss is welcomed, she has a couple of tasks. 2 hr and 4 hr.



The 2 hour one is a side quest, the 4 hour is the event one.


----------



## Haley R

8/10 for ear hats! Crossing my fingers that I can get 2 more tonight and welcome yesss!


----------



## mikegood2

Finally able to start welcoming Yesss a little while ago! Don’t think I would have been anywhere near as annoyed with the process is I hadn’t finished collecting the bracelets and only had 1/10 hats.


----------



## mmmears

Sazzafraz said:


> Wasn't really caring much about the tapper event but got a chest and already giving me a duplicate decoration. I couldn't even get something new.



Yep.  I got the same duplicate decoration I received in my past 3 chests.  Wow, thanks Gameloft.  I'd rather have received a different useless decoration if I'm not allowed to get something of any use out of those chests.


----------



## Mattimation

This is sort of off topic, but it looks like video game “loot crates” like the chests in this game will soon be under investigation for promoting gambling to children: https://variety.com/2018/gaming/news/ftc-loot-box-investigation-1203038178/


----------



## mmmears

Mattimation said:


> This is sort of off topic, but it looks like video game “loot crates” like the chests in this game will soon be under investigation for promoting gambling to children: https://variety.com/2018/gaming/news/ftc-loot-box-investigation-1203038178/



Good!  It's about time.  Not off topic at all.


----------



## PrincessP

After Buzztube build and then the 4 hour Ralph/Yessss task, there is a 3 part task.

Spamley 1 hr ( I think)
Yessss 4 hrs ( I think)
Ralph 8 hrs

Welcoming Jasmine and the comfy costume task also open up at the same time as the three part task. 

Comfy costume...
20 Pink glitchy material
-Mickey 4 hrs dance jig
- Yesss 4 hrs counting hearts
- Calhoun 2 hrs check for trouble
- 8 hrs Princess dressing room

20 blue material
- Cinderella 4 hrs relaxing
- Niceland 4 hrs
- Ralph / Spamley 6 hrs suggestion
- Princess dressing room 8 hrs

10 wifi
5000 EC

I haven’t started any of these tasks other than spamley b/c I am waiting until overnight. I am doing short tasks until bed just to earn EC.


----------



## Haley R

I only need 8 more gems to get Felix so I’m definitely getting him! I’m so excited because I really like him a lot


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> Finally able to start welcoming Yesss a little while ago! Don’t think I would have been anywhere near as annoyed with the process is I hadn’t finished collecting the bracelets and only had 1/10 hats.



And 4 hours later Yesss is ready for level 2, but I have to wait 2 more hours to finish her 6 hour quest.


----------



## chelynnah

Mattimation said:


> This is sort of off topic, but it looks like video game “loot crates” like the chests in this game will soon be under investigation for promoting gambling to children: https://variety.com/2018/gaming/news/ftc-loot-box-investigation-1203038178/



My friend’s kid used to play and could not collect gems by watching ads or pay real money for anything.  The game doesn’t allow it.  I’m not sure at what age those restrictions are lifted.  She was 12 the last time I saw her game


----------



## Haley R

chelynnah said:


> My friend’s kid used to play and could not collect gems by watching ads or pay real money for anything.  The game doesn’t allow it.  I’m not sure at what age those restrictions are lifted.  She was 12 the last time I saw her game


Huh that’s interesting. I didn’t know that about the game


----------



## PrincessS121212

PrincessP said:


> After Buzztube build and then the 4 hour Ralph/Yessss task, there is a 3 part task.
> 
> Spamley 1 hr ( I think)
> Yessss 4 hrs ( I think)
> Ralph 8 hrs
> 
> Welcoming Jasmine and then the comfy costume task also opens up.
> 
> 20 Pink glitchy material
> -Mickey 4 hrs dance jig
> - Yesss 4 hrs counting hearts
> - Calhoun 2 hrs check for trouble
> - 8 hrs Princess dressing room
> 
> 20 blue material
> - Cinderella 4 hrs relaxing
> - Niceland 4 hrs
> - Ralph / Spamley 6 hrs suggestion
> - Princess dressing room 8 hrs
> 
> 10 wifi
> 5000 EC
> 
> I haven’t started any of these tasks other than spamley b/c I am waiting until overnight. I am doing short tasks until bed just to earn EC.


Thanks for this!  
For those who haven't reached this point yet, please note that you can work on welcoming Jasmine/Jasmine's Costume AND do the 3 individual Spamley/Yesss/Ralph quests at the same time.  I have characters gathering Jasmine's costume fabric as we speak and have not yet started any of those 3 main story quests as I'm waiting till later tonight to send them out.  Also, if you have Yesss doing nothing, you may want to level her to 3 as she will be able to help with Jasmine's costume fabric.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Blue Fabric drops for Jasmine so far are not so great. I’m 7/2 of the 40 needed. But at least we have quite some time before Belle and Ariel, and hopefully their comfy outfits won’t each require 40 (or more?!?) fabrics each.


----------



## PrincessP

After the 3 part task has been completed, there is a Yesssss and Ralph combo 8 hr task.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I'm finally welcoming Yessss. It's been frustrating, sending the characters out time and time again, only for them to come up empty handed.


----------



## mmmears

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I'm finally welcoming Yessss. It's been frustrating, sending the characters out time and time again, only for them to come up empty handed.




I agree, it’s quite tedious and not fun. I’d rather the interns add more storyline steps if they want to slow us down rather than make us endlessly rerun the same actions with little return. This is where a bit of creativity would really improve the game.


----------



## flav

Hi, I have two questions: 
Niceland or Felix?
Are the comfy outfits essentials? So far I seem to be doing ok without Cinderella’s.
TIA


----------



## KPach525

xthebowdenx said:


> Blue Fabric drops for Jasmine so far are not so great. I’m 7/2 of the 40 needed. But at least we have quite some time before Belle and Ariel, and hopefully their comfy outfits won’t each require 40 (or more?!?) fabrics each.


To each his own, but I’ve gotta ask: do you use gems to speed up tasks? I feel like you are always pages ahead of the rest of us. I like the information, and I’m not digging in you, I’m just curious


----------



## KPach525

Trophy challenge just started, so if you’re like me don’t forget to check your stores buildings for drops! Also those that require a character to drop (e.g. Dopey + SW Cottage)


----------



## karmstr112

Oh please, an hour & a half into the trophy challenge and 1st place already has 431 trophies. Meanwhile, I have a measly 17 trophies which currently puts me at 55th place. At least the EC is worth a shot on this challenge. 

1-10 =3000 EC
11-50 = 2500 EC
51-500 = 1500 EC
501-1000 = 1000 EC


----------



## xthebowdenx

KPach525 said:


> To each his own, but I’ve gotta ask: do you use gems to speed up tasks? I feel like you are always pages ahead of the rest of us. I like the information, and I’m not digging in you, I’m just curious


I just spend way too much time watching my game and setting timers or reminders. Probably as a result of playing since day 1, I feel like I live my life in 1,2,4,8,12 hr increments bc of this game. I use gems here and there but usually never too many at a time. Like if a 6 hr joint task has 30 minutes left but I’m ready for bed, I’ll drop the 2 gems to be able to start it again and then go to sleep.


----------



## Haley R

I have 9/10 so still no yesss. If I manage to just get her and Felix I think I’ll be alright because my biggest thing is getting the wreck it Ralph characters. Anything else is extra.


----------



## jb405

flav said:


> Hi, I have two questions:
> Niceland or Felix?
> Are the comfy outfits essentials? So far I seem to be doing ok without Cinderella’s.
> TIA



You do need the comfy outfits to get tokens for vanellope. The first task when equipping cindys comfy outfit will give you one vanellope token. So far not able to get any other vanellope things yet.


----------



## jb405

Anyone not already welcomed jasmine up to that task yet?im close and should get to it today but I'm curious what kind of token collecting I'm going to be facing.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I don’t really understand the overlap with Niceland and Buzztube for Yesss tokens. If you leave her ready to level up so as to eliminate her tokens from dropping from Niceland, you render Buzztube useless other than event tasks. But that’s the route I’ll be taking to help push blue fabric drops from Niceland.


----------



## Arundal

jb405 said:


> Anyone not already welcomed jasmine up to that task yet?im close and should get to it today but I'm curious what kind of token collecting I'm going to be facing.



I am collecting for Jasmine. It is 5 Tiaras and 5 hats. Think 1000 EC. So not bad. Slowest drops so far is hats as usual.


----------



## Haley R

I finally welcomed yesss and she is doing her first task. I’ll have to build buzztube, get jasmine, and then work on her costume after that.


----------



## CallieMar

Hit the time wall and now waiting for Shank to unlock.  6/20 glitched fabric and 0/20 jasmine fabric (blah). Yesss is two hats away from being ready for level 4.  42k EC.

Non-event wise I now have Minnie’s classic costume. Ariel is ready to level to 9 but holding off til after the event since she costs EC. All other TLM characters are either already at 10 or ready to go to 10, but since they earn EC they’ll just have to wait too.


----------



## Hoodie

Gathering for Jasmine.  I need 1 hat. And in a bit of irony I'm sure you all can appreciate, I got my final 4 drops needed for Tia today.  I can't welcome her though because she's a 24 hour wait and I need Jasmine to start the Jasmine comfy clothes task.

It's been well over a month, I guess a day or so more won't be much.


----------



## mmmears

Jasmine's outfit is going to be tough.  I have 8 of the glitchy fabric but only 1 of the comfy fabric...


----------



## mikegood2

I give the developers credit for trying something new with the Princess costume outfits and a way for people to get Princess they may not have. That said, *I DO NOT WANT TO EVER COLLECT ANOTHER STUPID ITEM FOR CHARACTER COSTUMES IN AN EVENT EVER AGAIN!!! *


----------



## GerhardGe

karmstr112 said:


> Oh please, an hour & a half into the trophy challenge and 1st place already has 431 trophies.



same here..after 1 hour or so the first had almost 400.2nd had like 130.i had 9 or so haha..
still not even welcoming jasmine.maybe today after the combo task.i don´t really like that exaggerated story line.maybe i´m just too old for it though.it seems like they wanna make the internet look like the hottest thing right now.
found 2 platinum chests since yesterday.curious what they´ll bring me.have only 5.7k EC.i´m def not ready for an event like that and i´m almost sure now i won´t get every character.if i´m lucky i get belle still


----------



## galaxygirl76

I'm rapidly losing interest in the game and it makes me sad. Drops for both the Cinderella outfit and basically any of the characters but especially the one I'm working on right now have been downright awful.


----------



## Haley R

I can’t even get buzztube because I need another yesss hat...


----------



## Wdw1015

Still need 2 more hats for Yesss. Went the whole day without even a pity hat yesterday, despite sending them out every 4 hours. Quickly getting boring as I started on her as soon as she became available. Sigh...


----------



## GerhardGe

i need again 3 of those annoying earhats to level Yesss up to 3.for jasmine its going to take an eternity with those 8h/12h tasks for,i believe,rare tokens.and i basically only have ham for the 1 token and 1 or 2 characters max for the other one.
at least my first platinum chest dropped the sea serpent swing.is that a POTC themed attraction or just random?it doesn´t show what tokens it would spit out but also have my characters ready to level up currently


----------



## tweeter

Wdw1015 said:


> Still need 2 more hats for Yesss. Went the whole day without even a pity hat yesterday, despite sending them out every 4 hours. Quickly getting boring as I started on her as soon as she became available. Sigh...



I think I found a way to speed up the token drop. Just send a character to level to 10. As soon as I did that, BOOM, two hats dropped for Yesss within the hour.

Of course, now I have to wait until tomorrow morning to level Yesss to 3.


----------



## mikegood2

Don’t think I’ve ever doing this well with EC in an event before. Currently have 65,000 EC collected with 18 days to go.  (  to the amount of EC, not 18 days left for the event)

Also have a huge lead in trophy mini event with 393 giving me a 149 trophy lead over #2 and 208 triply lead over #10. So I should get 3K more EC and 20 gems tomorrow.

* correct, updated my numbers since it haven’t updated to correct numbers when I posted.


----------



## cpc7857

GerhardGe said:


> i need again 3 of those annoying earhats to level Yesss up to 3.for jasmine its going to take an eternity with those 8h/12h tasks for,i believe,rare tokens.and i basically only have ham for the 1 token and 1 or 2 characters max for the other one.
> at least my first platinum chest dropped the sea serpent swing.is that a POTC themed attraction or just random?it doesn´t show what tokens it would spit out but also have my characters ready to level up currently



http://disneymagickingdomswiki.wikia.com/wiki/Sea_Serpent_Swing


----------



## Haley R

Wdw1015 said:


> Still need 2 more hats for Yesss. Went the whole day without even a pity hat yesterday, despite sending them out every 4 hours. Quickly getting boring as I started on her as soon as she became available. Sigh...


I’m also very bored with it. I got yesss but of course have been waiting forever now to get her leveled to 2 just so I can get buzztube. I have 0 chance of getting anything good in the trophy leaderboard


----------



## Skunky

Arundal said:


> I am collecting for Jasmine. It is 5 Tiaras and 5 hats. Think 1000 EC. So not bad. Slowest drops so far is hats as usual.


I have just managed to get the last hat to level Jasmine to level 2.  It is going to cost 5000 EC, is it worth levelling her up or just leave it until it reverts back to potions. Seems a lot of EC when I only have 20K.


----------



## PrincessP

Skunky said:


> I have just managed to get the last hat to level Jasmine to level 2.  It is going to cost 5000 EC, is it worth levelling her up or just leave it until it reverts back to potions. Seems a lot of EC when I only have 20K.



According to this spoiler site @hopemax posted a few pages back, it looks like keeping princesses at lvl 1 should be fine for duration of the event.  In other words, they can get their comfy costumes at lvl 1. Spoiler doesn’t say they are used for other tokens that I can see.

It doesn’t mention whether they need to be a higher lvl to earn fabric. My Cinderella is working on Jasmine blue fabric. But my princesses are all lvl 10 so I can’t be sure of the lvl needed to earn fabric.

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagi...iler_all_activities_for_wir_character_tokens/


----------



## Hoodie

I stand at 8 pink fabric and 5 comfy fabric.  I have a couple more possibilities before the end of the day, but I'm OK with those numbers considering I didn't even have Jasmine until this morning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Found a platinum chest and I finally got ... Bambi’s Ice Rink!

And after all that waiting it kicks off a 24 hour task for Thumper - and you don’t even see him skating!


----------



## kaetra

If I don’t already have Jasmine as a playable character will I be able to get her?  I’ve unlocked Buzztube, but I don’t see any tasks for welcoming Jazmin yet.


----------



## tasmith1993

I finished the 3 part task, working on Yesss and Ralph 8 hr task. Currently sitting at 5 glitched fabric and 2 jasmine fabric for the costume. Not too bad since I haven't been actively searching them out yet. Trying to finish the event tasks first then work on the fabrics.


----------



## tasmith1993

kaetra said:


> If I don’t already have Jasmine as a playable character will I be able to get her?  I’ve unlocked Buzztube, but I don’t see any tasks for welcoming Jazmin yet.


yes, you should be able to unlock her with EC I believe once the task is available.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Hoodie said:


> I stand at 8 pink fabric and 5 comfy fabric.  I have a couple more possibilities before the end of the day, but I'm OK with those numbers considering I didn't even have Jasmine until this morning.


I’m at 20 and 7... so I guess some progress has been made. I just hope to get the remaining 13 at least before the other princesses open up


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Found a platinum chest and I finally got ... Bambi’s Ice Rink!
> 
> And after all that waiting it kicks off a 24 hour task for Thumper - and you don’t even see him skating!



Wow.  What a letdown.  I still don't have it (not that I need it now).  I haven't found a single platinum chest since Steamboat Willie was released.  



xthebowdenx said:


> I’m at 20 and 7... so I guess some progress has been made. I just hope to get the remaining 13 at least before the other princesses open up



I'm at 20 & 5 and hope the same.


----------



## Arundal

tasmith1993 said:


> yes, you should be able to unlock her with EC I believe once the task is available.



You will get a quest to unlock Jasmine for 5 Tiaras, 5 Hats and 1000 EC. I have already completed that quest to get her and have started on her comfy outfit.

Good luck


----------



## mmmears

It sounds like if you don't have the princesses you can collect them for far fewer items than when they were originally introduced.  This looks like a nice option for newer players, even though I am on record as hating all the costumes and these new ones are no exception.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Collecting for the princess costumes doesn't bother me much.  If I wasn't doing that, I'd just  be waiting to get past the Shank wall.  What really disturbs me a little is the new look on their faces.  I get that they needed to look like how they are in the movie, but it is strange to see old Cinderella and new Cinderella on the same screen.  Feels like I'm looking at mother and daughter.  Anyways, 6 more comfy fabrics for Jasmine 2.0 and she'll be done.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> It sounds like if you don't have the princesses you can collect them for far fewer items than when they were originally introduced.  This looks like a nice option for newer players, even though I am on record as hating all the costumes and these new ones are no exception.



Pretty much what I said (*OR* *SCREAMED*)  last night. I really don’t see the purpose of costumes, other than an obvious money/gem grab anyways. Once this event is over, what are the chances that the comfy outfits will offer any advantage in the future?

Again, to their credit, I really like that they are adding, non loot crate/chest, ways for people to get characters they might not have ever had a chance to get. Actually, I would far prefer they make the Tower challenge primarily for “newer” players and the “new character” aspect of them to become pertinent in-game content instead. Think that would be a much better approach, and I’d probably enjoy future events more if I wasn’t “forced” to participate in the tower challenge events just to get a new character like the Mayor.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Windwaker4444 said:


> Collecting for the princess costumes doesn't bother me much.  If I wasn't doing that, I'd just  be waiting to get past the Shank wall.  What really disturbs me a little is the new look on their faces.  I get that they needed to look like how they are in the movie, but it is strange to see old Cinderella and new Cinderella on the same screen.  Feels like I'm looking at mother and daughter.  Anyways, 6 more comfy fabrics for Jasmine 2.0 and she'll be done.


Yeah, Cinderella's new hair color kinda bothers me, too. It's like a duller, some kind of ash-blonde, not really what we're used to with her. Then again, most powers-that-be ignore that in her canon movie, she's actually more a strawberry blonde.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I’m at 17 and 12 for Jasmine,maybe today?  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hoodie

24 hours after welcoming Jasmine, I'm at 11 and 9. I was concerned about falling behind because of having to welcome the missing princesses, but it does look like I should have Jasmine's comfy clothes by the time Shank opens.  I don't like the comfy clothes, but I like being able to get Jasmine and Belle.  I'm OK not getting Vanelope (she's annoying).


----------



## wingweaver84

KimRonRufus said:


> Yeah, Cinderella's new hair color kinda bothers me, too. It's like a duller, some kind of ash-blonde, not really what we're used to with her. Then again, most powers-that-be ignore that in her canon movie, she's actually more a strawberry blonde.



Why don't the devs update the original models so that the Princesses resemble how they look in the movie?They don't need to fix Rapunzel since she was already in 3d. But then they'd need to go back and tweak with their boyfriends so they don't look so out of place(except for Flynn)


----------



## Quellman

18 and 6 on clothes for Jasmine.  I found the Aladdin quest to end abruptly.  Just waiting on the next characters to unlock.  Around 42,000 Event Currency.  Just a slow slog.  Only have 268 Shells though.  Need to keep that going to upgrade TLM characters to 10 once the event ends.


----------



## CallieMar

I got all the glitched fabric yesterday but comfy fabrics are just not dropping, I only have 8 of those.


----------



## Hoodie

I had this go on with Cindy as well.  Everyone else had all of one item and problems with the other dropping.  Meanwhile, my drop rates are pretty even, but I was behind on the one "frequent" item.

Right now I'm at 13 glitchy/12 comfy.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> I got all the glitched fabric yesterday but comfy fabrics are just not dropping, I only have 8 of those.



Same for me, except I have 9.  It's taking forever.


----------



## minniesBFF

I just welcomed Cindy's comfy outfit and sent her on the 8 hour task.  I'm pretty behind.  But I started the event a day late.


----------



## LeCras

11 comfy fabrics so far, next collection in 3 hours.Hoping to be done before it's time to welcome Shank, but who knows at this rate...


----------



## mikegood2

At 9 Comfy fabrics. Accidentally sent Ralph on his 12 hour side mission at lunch yesterday, so I’m convinced I’d be at 11 if I hadn’t. 

On a positive not, I finished 1st for the trophies, so the 20 gems is nice. Also the 3K EC puts at 74K EC. 

*Ralph* - 6
*Calhoun* - ready for 6
*Spamley* - 5
*Yesss* - 4

41 WiFis saved up

Not sure if I should level Calhoun up now, since it's 2 days until the next characters, or wait?


----------



## Haley R

minniesBFF said:


> I just welcomed Cindy's comfy outfit and sent her on the 8 hour task.  I'm pretty behind.  But I started the event a day late.


I’m behind most people too. I have Ralph and yesss doing their task. Haven’t even started jasmine because she hasn’t been offered to me yet


----------



## JamesGarvey

*Ralph*: 5 (ready for 6)
*Calhoun*: 5 (10/15 & 11/15)
*Spamley*: 5 (ready for 6)
*Yesss*: 5 (10/10 & 3/10)
*Comfy* *Jasmine*: 20/20 & 14/20
*Wi-Fi*: 55

*EC*: 75,327


----------



## mara512

Ralph 6 ready for 7
Calhoun 5 - 5/15 and 11/15
Spamley 6 - 8/20 and 19/20
Yess 3 ready for 4
Stopped leveling characters to try and get fabric drops.  Not sure it is working. 

Comfy Jasmine 20/20 and 7/20 
58k EC


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> *Ralph*: 5 (ready for 6)
> *Calhoun*: 5 (10/15 & 11/15)
> *Spamley*: 5 (ready for 6)
> *Yesss*: 5 (10/10 & 3/10)
> *Comfy* *Jasmine*: 20/20 & 14/20
> *Wi-Fi*: 55
> 
> *EC*: 75,327



EC amounts are *much* higher than usual for this event, right? Granted, I’m aware some of the upcoming costs are gonna be higher, like Jasmines Comfy costume 5K EC, but it still seems much higher than usual.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> EC amounts are *much* higher than usual for this event, right? Granted, I’m aware some of the upcoming costs are gonna be higher, like Jasmines Comfy costume 5K EC, but it still seems much higher than usual.



It's not generosity from Gameloft... they are definitely high and I am assuming that it's because we will need far more than we have in the past.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> It's not generosity from Gameloft... they are definitely high and I am assuming that it's because we will need far more than we have in the past.


I only have 10k lol. I’m currently trying to get the items to welcome jasmine


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> It's not generosity from Gameloft... they are definitely high and I am assuming that it's because we will need far more than we have in the past.



Believe me, I wasn’t trying to say that Gameloft was being generous  just an observation that EC totals seemed noticeably higher than usual. I share your belief/fear that we will will likely need far more than usual at the end.

I was also wondering if the total was actually higher than usual, or if I was just playing a more. Being cooped up at home since my surgery, I’ve been using 1 hour timers much more than usual. It worked great in getting me up and taking a walking around every hour or two. After the first 3 or 4 days, I’ve felt fairly normal and relatively pain free.


----------



## JamesGarvey

There’s definitely EC inflation at work, probably to factor in the welcoming/leveling of featured princess for newer players.


----------



## jb405

Haley R said:


> I only have 10k lol. I’m currently trying to get the items to welcome jasmine



That's about what I have too. Jasmine tokens took me less than 24 hours, so it isn't bad! The outfit tokens are not dropping well for me though. Ralph+spamley haven't dropped a single one in2 days.


----------



## jb405

I'm just hoping to get Belle, she's my fav. I took a loooong break after the incredibles event so there are a lot of characters I'm missing. Also I'm happy to have something to do while I wait for bambi and bogo tokens to drop. I've been working on those 2 for over a month.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Believe me, I wasn’t trying to say that Gameloft was being generous  just an observation that EC totals seemed noticeably higher than usual. I share your belief/fear that we will will likely need far more than usual at the end.
> 
> I was also wondering if the total was actually higher than usual, or if I was just playing a more. Being cooped up at home since my surgery, I’ve been using 1 hour timers much more than usual. It worked great in getting me up and taking a walking around every hour or two. After the first 3 or 4 days, I’ve felt fairly normal and relatively pain free.



Don't worry, I understood.  Just had to add a bit of cynicism into the conversation.    I have 77K EC and I've definitely been playing LESS than I normally do.  I'm not sure if it's because I'm just busy, not into Wreck it Ralph, or because I'm just tiring of this game and the endless time quests, but I'm playing much less frequently and it's showing in my progress.  I hit the wall nonetheless, though, and with tons of EC compared to previous events.  That's what worries me about how much EC we will need.  I'm glad you are resting and feeling better after your surgery.


----------



## Haley R

jb405 said:


> That's about what I have too. Jasmine tokens took me less than 24 hours, so it isn't bad! The outfit tokens are not dropping well for me though. Ralph+spamley haven't dropped a single one in2 days.


I have been unsuccessful with any of her hats so far


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm down to needing 5 stinking fabrics.  I'm hoping to get lucky tonight and tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Windwaker4444

I have 2 more hours left of Jasmine's 8hr task to collect whatever that firestick thing is for Vanellope.  I was hoping that unlocking her costume would send Cinderella on her next slipper task,  but no luck so far.  Maybe in 2 hrs Cinderella will join in.

 I still have Ralph at 6 and everyone else at 4.  I don't have as much ec as everyone else though, I'm at 58k.  
I did rank 3 in the gold trophy contest.  The 20 gems was a nice reward.  

I don't think I'm going to level anyone else up until I see who collects for Shank and Felix.  I hate token crossover.

And on a side note, Mickey has gone b&w to start collecting for Minnie's classic costume again.  I'd forgotten all about that part of the game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Believe me, I wasn’t trying to say that Gameloft was being generous  just an observation that EC totals seemed noticeably higher than usual. I share your belief/fear that we will will likely need far more than usual at the end.
> 
> I was also wondering if the total was actually higher than usual, or if I was just playing a more. Being cooped up at home since my surgery, I’ve been using 1 hour timers much more than usual. It worked great in getting me up and taking a walking around every hour or two. After the first 3 or 4 days, I’ve felt fairly normal and relatively pain free.


So glad all is well.  You were lucky to survive that shark attack!!!  Or was it the Yeti?  Either way... so glad all is well.  Now get outta bed!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I have 2 more hours left of Jasmine's 8hr task to collect whatever that firestick thing is for Vanellope.  I was hoping that unlocking her costume would send Cinderella on her next slipper task,  but no luck so far.  Maybe in 2 hrs Cinderella will join in.
> 
> I still have Ralph at 6 and everyone else at 4.  I don't have as much ec as everyone else though, I'm at 58k.
> I did rank 3 in the gold trophy contest.  The 20 gems was a nice reward.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to level anyone else up until I see who collects for Shank and Felix.  I hate token crossover.
> 
> And on a side note, Mickey has gone b&w to start collecting for Minnie's classic costume again.  I'd forgotten all about that part of the game.



Nice job, you must have had really great drop rates for Jasmine. I’ve only at 10/20.



Windwaker4444 said:


> So glad all is well.  You were lucky to survive that shark attack!!!  Or was it the Yeti?  Either way... so glad all is well.  Now get outta bed!!!!



Actually it was an Albino Yeti Shark! *VERY VERY RARE!* Only 1 other person has survived an attack!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Nice job, you must have had really great drop rates for Jasmine. I’ve only at 10/20.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was an Albino Yeti Shark! *VERY VERY RARE!* Only 1 other person has survived an attack!


Ha ha ha.  I'm crying right now!!!!!  Glad to see the docs didn't accidentally remove your funny bone. Crazy things happen when you are under I hear


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ok, I don't get it.  Jasmine finished her 8hr task to get the lamp (I must have eye strain from studying.  I thought it was a fire stick!) for Vanellope.  And then nothing happened.  No more dialogue.  Nothing.  Her and Cinderella each have 1 item completed and neither one can do anything else for the time being.  Kinda uneventful for all the work to get those comfy costumes.  Guess I really have hit the wall now.


----------



## Haley R

Welcoming jasmine now


----------



## mara512

I have been working on comfy Jasmine since it became available and still need 11 green fabric.  This is getting very frustrating.  I have a dressing room that takes up so much room and hasn’t dropped one fabric which makes it more frustrating and Cindy in her comfy outfit is worthless for me too. She hasn’t given me any either.   I hope the pixie dust happens today so I can have this done before we start in Shank.


----------



## 10CJ

PrincessP said:


> After the 3 part task has been completed, there is a Yesssss and Ralph combo 8 hr task.



Is this the last task before the Shank timewall?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Event timewalls after Comfy Jasmine’s task. Probably hold off on leveling for a bit, stockpile tokens in case of conflict/overlapping drops for Felix & Shank


----------



## minniesBFF

did anyone get Niceland?  Was it worth it?  I'm still working on getting Yesss and her ear hat drop rates have been terrible for me, so I've been debating buying it with gems just to help me out with her.  I still need 4 more to welcome her and it's getting frustrating.


----------



## squirrel

minniesBFF said:


> did anyone get Niceland?  Was it worth it?  I'm still working on getting Yesss and her ear hat drop rates have been terrible for me, so I've been debating buying it with gems just to help me out with her.  I still need 4 more to welcome her and it's getting frustrating.


I have Niceland.  I haven't been paying attention to the drop rates but I have Yess and she is at level 3 almost ready for 4 just need one more hat.

Niceland drops the Wi-Fi, hat or fabric every 4 hrs.


----------



## Onceler

minniesBFF said:


> did anyone get Niceland?  Was it worth it?  I'm still working on getting Yesss and her ear hat drop rates have been terrible for me, so I've been debating buying it with gems just to help me out with her.  I still need 4 more to welcome her and it's getting frustrating.



Niceland did not help me much at first because it only dropped wifi tokens since I was not maxed out on them. After I maxed out on the wifi tokens, it started to drop the rare tokens at a pretty decent rate.


----------



## JamesGarvey

And we begin a cloud tapper mini-event.


----------



## 10CJ

Anyone know what the prizes are for the cloud tapper?


----------



## Haley R

minniesBFF said:


> did anyone get Niceland?  Was it worth it?  I'm still working on getting Yesss and her ear hat drop rates have been terrible for me, so I've been debating buying it with gems just to help me out with her.  I still need 4 more to welcome her and it's getting frustrating.


I didn’t get niceland and I was able to get yesss. She’s at level 3 now.


----------



## tweeter

10CJ said:


> Anyone know what the prizes are for the cloud tapper?



    1  -       5     700 EC and 2 Radiant Chests
    6  -     50     650 EC and 1 Radiant Chest
  51  -   150     550 EC and 1 Radiant Chest 
151  -   350     300 EC and 1 Radiant Chest
351  -   600     200 EC and 1 Radiant Chest
601  - 1000     100 EC


----------



## Windwaker4444

minniesBFF said:


> did anyone get Niceland?  Was it worth it?  I'm still working on getting Yesss and her ear hat drop rates have been terrible for me, so I've been debating buying it with gems just to help me out with her.  I still need 4 more to welcome her and it's getting frustrating.


Once I maxed out on wifi tokens, Niceland gave me some good drops.  But until I maxed out the wifi, I think that was pretty much all it dropped.


----------



## jb405

mara512 said:


> I have been working on comfy Jasmine since it became available and still need 11 green fabric.  This is getting very frustrating.  I have a dressing room that takes up so much room and hasn’t dropped one fabric which makes it more frustrating and Cindy in her comfy outfit is worthless for me too. She hasn’t given me any either.   I hope the pixie dust happens today so I can have this done before we start in Shank.




That so crazy. Cindy has dropped one for me every time but one over the past day or so.


----------



## supernova

Checking in with my standings:

Finally got the last piece of fabric for Jasmine's outfit at around noon, so she is now on her 8 hour task to get the first lamp token for Vanellope.  Looks like we welcome Vanellope after Belle and before Ariel, so maybe that's when the second round of tasks will open?.

Ralph (ready for 7)
Calhoun 4
Spamley (ready for 5)
Yesss (ready for 4)
81,505 event currency
21,397,436 magic

Leaving for WDW in four days and haven't packed a thing.  Eh, that's what Saturday is for.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Checking in with my standings:
> 
> Finally got the last piece of fabric for Jasmine's outfit at around noon, so she is now on her 8 hour task to get the first lamp token for Vanellope.  Looks like we welcome Vanellope after Belle and before Ariel, so maybe that's when the second round of tasks will open?.
> 
> Ralph (ready for 7)
> Calhoun 4
> Spamley (ready for 5)
> Yesss (ready for 4)
> 81,505 event currency
> 21,397,436 magic
> 
> Leaving for WDW in four days and haven't packed a thing.  Eh, that's what Saturday is for.


Have fun!!! Make sure you take one of your "candid" shots in front of one of the trees for us.


----------



## Haley R

Darn I tried so hard not to tap a cloud but somehow hit two of them! I’m at the point where Ralph needs to be level 5 and I’m collecting for jasmine’s costume


----------



## KimRonRufus

Haley R said:


> Darn I tried so hard not to tap a cloud but somehow hit two of them! I’m at the point where Ralph needs to be level 5 and I’m collecting for jasmine’s costume


Yeah, they got me, too. I have suspicion they hover around the pink pop-up ads on purpose...


----------



## mara512

KimRonRufus said:


> Yeah, they got me, too. I have suspicion they hover around the pink pop-up ads on purpose...



Yep happened to me too.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Checking in with my standings:
> 
> Finally got the last piece of fabric for Jasmine's outfit at around noon, so she is now on her 8 hour task to get the first lamp token for Vanellope.  Looks like we welcome Vanellope after Belle and before Ariel, so maybe that's when the second round of tasks will open?.
> 
> Ralph (ready for 7)
> Calhoun 4
> Spamley (ready for 5)
> Yesss (ready for 4)
> 81,505 event currency
> 21,397,436 magic
> 
> Leaving for WDW in four days and haven't packed a thing.  Eh, that's what Saturday is for.




Have a great time!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Checking in with my standings:
> 
> Finally got the last piece of fabric for Jasmine's outfit at around noon, so she is now on her 8 hour task to get the first lamp token for Vanellope.  Looks like we welcome Vanellope after Belle and before Ariel, so maybe that's when the second round of tasks will open?.
> 
> Ralph (ready for 7)
> Calhoun 4
> Spamley (ready for 5)
> Yesss (ready for 4)
> 81,505 event currency
> 21,397,436 magic
> 
> Leaving for WDW in four days and haven't packed a thing.  Eh, that's what Saturday is for.



Have fun!

When your at the Magic Kingdom, image what it would look like if it was designed like your park in the game.  Actually, I think we'd all be in trouble if the MK looked like our “creations”


----------



## LeCras

mikegood2 said:


> Have fun!
> 
> When your at the Magic Kingdom, image what it would look like if it was designed like your park in the game.  Actually, I think we'd all be in trouble if the MK looked like our “creations”



If it was anything like my park you wouldn't be able to move!


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Have fun!
> 
> When your at the Magic Kingdom, image what it would look like if it was designed like your park in the game.  Actually, I think we'd all be in trouble if the MK looked like our “creations”



I hate to be the one to say this BUT.........they have more land than we do.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Have fun!
> 
> When your at the Magic Kingdom, image what it would look like if it was designed like your park in the game.  Actually, I think we'd all be in trouble if the MK looked like our “creations”


I was actually thinking about that point today.  Many of the attractions are along the sides of walkways, not thrown randomly around large open plots.


----------



## supernova

I know this is off topic, but I hope you understand how happy this new addition to my office desk makes me.  Where Disney dropped the ball, VistaPrint came through in spades.


----------



## Araminta18

I have Niceland and everything, and STILL only have 10 of Jasmine's comfy fabrics.  Cindy tends to drop them fairly regularly but Ralph and Spamley have yet to drop one.  Goooooooooooood grief.


----------



## KimRonRufus

supernova said:


> I know this is off topic, but I hope you understand how happy this new addition to my office desk makes me.  Where Disney dropped the ball, VistaPrint came through in spades.
> View attachment 368557


HAHAHA!!! That's awesome! Medusa always cracked us up. My sister and I used to quote The Rescuers all the time. And despite being kinda low class, I feel like she and Cruella de Vil would have been good friends. And you're right, there needs to be more merch. I, for one, would support a bumper sticker that reads, "OUT OF THE WAY YOU ROADHOG!"


----------



## Sandra32

supernova said:


> Checking in with my standings:
> 
> Finally got the last piece of fabric for Jasmine's outfit at around noon, so she is now on her 8 hour task to get the first lamp token for Vanellope.  Looks like we welcome Vanellope after Belle and before Ariel, so maybe that's when the second round of tasks will open?.
> 
> Ralph (ready for 7)
> Calhoun 4
> Spamley (ready for 5)
> Yesss (ready for 4)
> 81,505 event currency
> 21,397,436 magic
> 
> Leaving for WDW in four days and haven't packed a thing.  Eh, that's what Saturday is for.


Have a fab time!


----------



## mmmears

I have Niceland.  It can drop Jasmine's fabric but it's not.  I have the same exact number that I had last night when I went to sleep.  And I've been sending out my characters regularly.  I don't like the luck element in this game and I'm pretty bored with it at the moment.  So, no, I don't think it was worth the gems for it.


----------



## tasmith1993

I've been slacking a lot this event too. Toooooooo busy in nursing school and just haven't felt like playing as much lol

I hit the shank timewall, but still working on Jasmine's costume. I have 17/20 glitched fabric and only 7/20 comfy fabric. I feel like my drop rates have been 50/50 for the comfy fabric I just haven't been checking enough to get them every time. I'm glad I can continue the WIR story line tomorrow and hopefully finish Jasmine's costume tomorrow or Friday.

I only have 48.5k EC so I am definitely slacking in that area. I dont usually have a ton left over after the events though, the most extra I have had is 20k.

all character wise:
22/40 wifi
Ralph - level 6
Calhoun - level 3 (ready)
Spamley - level 4 (ready)
Yesss - level 3 (ready)
Mayor - level 3 (only have 9/15 hats)
Wasabi - currently leveling up to 10
Sebastian - level 8
Scuttle - level 7 (ready)
Ariel - level 7 (ready, but staying there until she doesn't take EC)
Eric - level 7 (ready)
Triton - level 8
Flounder - level 8
Ursula - level 7 (ready)

My collecting for the nonevent characters has slowed drastically during this event. ugh. I took Jack and Sally off mayor token duties so they can collect EC. Same for all TLM characters, so Ariel is the only one collecting shells. It's taking a long while to get enough shells to level them up.


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> HAHAHA!!! That's awesome! Medusa always cracked us up. My sister and I used to quote The Rescuers all the time. And despite being kinda low class, I feel like she and Cruella de Vil would have been good friends. And you're right, there needs to be more merch. I, for one, would support a bumper sticker that reads, "OUT OF THE WAY YOU ROADHOG!"


Wise beyond your years.  I salute you.


----------



## wingweaver84

Ugh,2 ear tokens away from Yesss on Windows,and once I get caught up storyline wise,I'm going to abandon my iOS game once and for all. I'm sick of putting up with a weak charge. However,it means losing all the premium characters I have. I don't know I'm going to get through the event in these next 15 days,if I can at least get the Princesses and Vanellope,I'd be happy.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I have Niceland.  It can drop Jasmine's fabric but it's not.  I have the same exact number that I had last night when I went to sleep.  And I've been sending out my characters regularly.  I don't like the luck element in this game and I'm pretty bored with it at the moment.  So, no, I don't think it was worth the gems for it.



I’m also really getting annoyed with the “luck” aspect of the game! Every rarity (uncommon, rare, Epic, etc.) level should have a fixed %, and it should be uniform. So, for example, If rare items had a 50% rate, *EVERY* *PLAYER*, should have a 50% drop rate. They could still make them “drop randomly”, but over X period of time (daily, 3 days, weekly?) it should be 50% for *EVERY* *PLAYER*!



wingweaver84 said:


> Ugh,2 ear tokens away from Yesss on Windows,and once I get caught up storyline wise,I'm going to abandon my iOS game once and for all. I'm sick of putting up with a weak charge. However,it means losing all the premium characters I have. I don't know I'm going to get through the event in these next 15 days,if I can at least get the Princesses and Vanellope,I'd be happy.



Have you tried contacting GameLoft to see if you can somehow transfer your iOS game to windows? Not sure if it's even possible, or you would want to, but it really should be an option, if it isn’t.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> I’m also really getting annoyed with the “luck” aspect of the game! Every rarity (uncommon, rare, Epic, etc.) level should have a fixed %, and it should be uniform. So, for example, If rare items had a 50% rate, *EVERY* *PLAYER*, should have a 50% drop rate. They could still make them “drop randomly”, but over X period of time (daily, 3 days, weekly?) it should be 50% for *EVERY* *PLAYER*!



They are. Each task is an independent dice roll. Even at 50%, like a coin flip, it’s entirely possible, while improbable, that someone could do a task 10, 20, however many times, that you get heads every time. Because the outcome of flip 1 has no bearing on the outcome of flip 15. Add on top of that we have no info on what rarity has what drop probability.


----------



## CallieMar

I had no time to check the game at work today, and was pleasantly surprised to get the last of the comfy fabrics when I got home!  I was at like 16/20 last night so drops got a lot better.  I'll send Jasmine on her 8 hour task overnight.

Ralph - 6 ready for 7
Calhoun - 4 ready for 5
Spamley - 4 ready for 5
Yesss - 4, need 2 hats to be ready for 5 (this is worse than the comfy fabric drop!!! lol)

60k EC

I will be busy again tomorrow so will not be able to play much.  I think I'm still in a good spot though.  And we have a last minute trip to DL this weekend before our passes expire, so I'm excited for that!


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> They are. Each task is an independent dice roll. Even at 50%, like a coin flip, it’s entirely possible, while improbable, that someone could do a task 10, 20, however many times, that you get heads every time. Because the outcome of flip 1 has no bearing on the outcome of flip 15. Add on top of that we have no info on what rarity has what drop probability.



I’m agree and aware of how that works, but like you said there are a lot of variables of how they do it in the game and it would be nice to have some more info on how they do it. It would actually be nice if they let us know what % they set up for all the item difficulties.

All Im saying is that it can be frustrating and feel like it’s becoming more frustrating, seeing people already done with collecting for a character, say Jasmine and being stuck at 12/20 for the day. Don’t get me wrong, have no problems with them being done with Jasmine, or any other character, but it’s annoying knowing their % is much higher than average and/or yours is much lower. Was just trying to find a “better” way to make it more “accurate”. Basing it on my rare 50% rate I used based on no facts whatsoever   . Maybe have the game auto-select the next 10 item chances in advance, but alway have 5 of those attempts come back with said item? It would still feel random, but everyone’s % for those 10 job collect attempts would be the same.


----------



## pooh'smate

My Jasmine may never get her comfy clothes at this rate. Two days of sending characters out regularly I only have 5 fabrics. I even set an alarm during the day so when the time was up I could collect and send out again. This is the first time I have really been frustrated with this game


----------



## mikegood2

pooh'smate said:


> My Jasmine may never get her comfy clothes at this rate. Two days of sending characters out regularly I only have 5 fabrics. I even set an alarm during the day so when the time was up I could collect and send out again. This is the first time I have really been frustrated with this game



I hear ya! The funny thing is right after I made my previous post, I collected 2 Comfy fabrics so I’m at 15/20. 

Also, just realized that we’re at the 1/2 point in the event and think that’s usally the point where it feels like the play hits a wall and turns into a boring chore. Hopefully, the 2 new characters in 12 hours will make things better.


----------



## mmmears

pooh'smate said:


> My Jasmine may never get her comfy clothes at this rate. Two days of sending characters out regularly I only have 5 fabrics. I even set an alarm during the day so when the time was up I could collect and send out again. This is the first time I have really been frustrated with this game



I'm starting to think that Jasmine doesn't deserve to be comfortable.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'm starting to think that Jasmine doesn't deserve to be comfortable.




I could care less about the princesses but I want vanellope so bad!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I'm starting to think that Jasmine doesn't deserve to be comfortable.


----------



## hopemax

Checking in from the other side... still haven’t seen the Scary Woody in person yet. We haven’t gone into that mini land yet. 

Barely have been able to play but need 7 more fabric for Jasmine but otherwise ready for Shank. 

If you love Disney, you’ve GOT to get yourselves over to Disney in Japan. It will blow your mind ten times over and then do it all again and again.


----------



## squirrel

Jasmine has 14 of each fabric for me.


----------



## KimRonRufus

hopemax said:


> Checking in from the other side... still haven’t seen the Scary Woody in person yet. We haven’t gone into that mini land yet.
> 
> Barely have been able to play but need 7 more fabric for Jasmine but otherwise ready for Shank.
> 
> If you love Disney, you’ve GOT to get yourselves over to Disney in Japan. It will blow your mind ten times over and then do it all again and again.


I would LOVE to go!!!!...Not likely, but I'd love to!


----------



## hopemax

Help! I’m being eaten!
https://flic.kr/p/2aC9hto


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Help! I’m being eaten!
> https://flic.kr/p/2aC9hto


Heh.  Love the pic!! You are setting yourself up for Woody nightmares.  

Knew he was creepy.  I just knew it!!!


----------



## supernova

pooh'smate said:


> My Jasmine may never get her comfy clothes at this rate. Two days of sending characters out regularly I only have 5 fabrics. I even set an alarm during the day so when the time was up I could collect and send out again. This is the first time I have really been frustrated with this game


I needed one last piece before i went to bed the other night.  I woke up with four green checks to clear.  Zero out of four.  Finally got the final piece at noon, and from the fourth check mark.  If all four came up empty, I was going to be quite annoyed with this stupid event.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I could care less about the princesses but I want vanellope so bad!


I have a feeling that getting Vanelope will mean using that big machine thingie sitting on the grass to earn the final 15 tokens.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I have a feeling that getting Vanelope will mean using that big machine thingie sitting on the grass to earn the final 15 tokens.


That’s probably true. It looks pretty awkward just sitting there with no purpose


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 11/20 for the pink fabric and only 1/20 for the comfy fabric


----------



## PrincessP

10CJ said:


> Is this the last task before the Shank timewall?



Yes. You will still be working on Jasmine cloths, but Shank will open up even if you are still working on Jasmine. 



minniesBFF said:


> did anyone get Niceland?  Was it worth it?


. For me, Niceland dropped the token more than my characters did....even when I wasn’t maxed out on wifi. 



supernova said:


> Leaving for WDW in four days and haven't packed a thing.  Eh, that's what Saturday is for.



Have a great trip!  Hope the weather is good and you enjoy all the decorations. Eat a gingerbread shingle from the GF for us!



CallieMar said:


> I   And we have a last minute trip to DL this weekend before our passes expire, so I'm excited for that!



Enjoy!  Hope it is a great trip with lots of Christmas spirit. I agree on the Yessss hat drops....harder to get than those fabrics. 



hopemax said:


> Checking in from the other side... still haven’t seen the Scary Woody in person yet. We haven’t gone into that mini land yet.
> 
> If you love Disney, you’ve GOT to get yourselves over to Disney in Japan. It will blow your mind ten times over and then do it all again and again.



Chance of a lifetime. Enjoy every moment.  Sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Checking in from the other side... still haven’t seen the Scary Woody in person yet. We haven’t gone into that mini land yet.
> 
> Barely have been able to play but need 7 more fabric for Jasmine but otherwise ready for Shank.
> 
> If you love Disney, you’ve GOT to get yourselves over to Disney in Japan. It will blow your mind ten times over and then do it all again and again.


Aaaaaah you’re making me so excited for our trip next year!!!!


----------



## tonga

Haley R said:


> Aaaaaah you’re making me so excited for our trip next year!!!!



Me too!  I was there in 1998, and planning a return visit in July.  First time for DH and DS (age 10).


----------



## Hoodie

Finally got Jasmine's comfy clothes.  I needed 1 comfy fabric since lunchtime yesterday.  It took over 16 hours of collections to get the last one.  Pretty annoyed by that.

I did get Felix.  We'll see if he helps with whoever this character is.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Kind of annoyed that Calhoun doesn't help with EITHER of the two new characters. That's stupid. The first premium character should still be useful for the second half of the event, so we feel we got our moneys/gems worth. I mean, she and Felix are partners, for crying out loud! I hope she at least helps with the next princesses, but I doubt it.


----------



## GerhardGe

having a great time in this event.since jasmine is unlocked i´m still working on welcoming her.ham brought me 1 single hat from his 4 or 5 8h tasks i gave him.and he is really the only one i can send out for her.reading then about the struggle to ger her comfy outfit doesn´t make me any happier.at this point i´m so sure i won´t get all the princesses and then also not vanellope.fun...


----------



## luther10

KimRonRufus said:


> Kind of annoyed that Calhoun doesn't help with EITHER of the two new characters. That's stupid. The first premium character should still be useful for the second half of the event, so we feel we got our moneys/gems worth. I mean, she and Felix are partners, for crying out loud! I hope she at least helps with the next princesses, but I doubt it.


My Calhoun is so busy collecting the common token and fighting the virus, I doubt she'll have time to do anything else...  My characters are at 6 6 5 5 ( Calhoun herself needs 30 to go to the next level) and now with Felix Jr and Shank added, this common token is a nonstop grind...


----------



## GerhardGe

started late into the tapper event.was first w 8 clouds.now a couple hours later the first has over 80 and a couple others already over 30


----------



## goingthedistance

Jasmine fabrics are all up to Cindy and the huge princess room.  I think Niceland tower will be back on wifi token duty until I max out again.  Ralph and Spammy are working on Shank.  This is what happens when you get exactly zero comfy Jasmine tokens in a 24+ hour period.  Tuesday night I was at 12 and am now at 13.


----------



## pooh'smate

I am up to 7 comfy fabric for Jasmine.


----------



## Haley R

tonga said:


> Me too!  I was there in 1998, and planning a return visit in July.  First time for DH and DS (age 10).


We’ll be there in June! First time for both Dh and I going to Japan


----------



## Arundal

pooh'smate said:


> I am up to 7 comfy fabric for Jasmine.



I am at 10/20 for the comfy fabric and finished with the pink. Doing good if I get one a day. Maybe I will get done with her
But if Belle is as slow then it will not happen.


----------



## wingweaver84

Finally welcoming Yesss!That took what,at least a week?


----------



## mara512

Seriously do not understand these drop rates.  After 3 days of nothing today I have gotten 5 of Jasmines comfy fabric.  I am not complaining mind you just can’t figure it out.  Need 4 more so maybe I can get them before I go to bed.


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Seriously do not understand these drop rates.  After 3 days of nothing today I have gotten 5 of Jasmines comfy fabric.  I am not complaining mind you just can’t figure it out.  Need 4 more so maybe I can get them before I go to bed.



Sadly there is nothing to understand, it’s almost entirely about luck and getting great drop rates like those who finished a day or two ago, or like many of us awful drop rates.  It’s also less about complaining for me, although some would argue that it’s what I did in previous posts, but more about getting frustrated. Other than accidentally sending Ralph out on a 12 hour side mission a few days ago, I’m collecting everyone who can collect the comfy fabric when they are done and still 4 short from finishing Jasmine.


----------



## Haley R

I just started collecting for shank. I’m a little frustrated that some of the collecting tokens for her conflicts with felix’s Tokens. I almost would’ve rather waited to buy him until I already had her but I didn’t know that.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I just started collecting for shank. I’m a little frustrated that some of the collecting tokens for her conflicts with felix’s Tokens. I almost would’ve rather waited to buy him until I already had her but I didn’t know that.


 the bright side, Felix has the 2 hr task for Shank.  I'm hoping he'll earn his keep in Shank tokens.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Sadly there is nothing to understand, it’s almost entirely about luck and getting great drop rates like those who finished a day or two ago, or like many of us awful drop rates.  It’s also less about complaining for me, although some would argue that it’s what I did in previous posts, but more about getting frustrated. Other than accidentally sending Ralph out on a 12 hour side mission a few days ago, I’m collecting everyone who can collect the comfy fabric when they are done and still 4 short from finishing Jasmine.



The frustration is all too real.  I have to keep reminding myself it’s only a game.


----------



## txlibrarian

Talk about frustrating, I have sent out Cinderella, Ralph/Spamley, Niceland, and the Princess dressing room for three days and do not have one single fabric. Doesn’t look like I’ll be getting Jasmine’s outfit at this rate before the end of the event.


----------



## Haley R

txlibrarian said:


> Talk about frustrating, I have sent out Cinderella, Ralph/Spamley, Niceland, and the Princess dressing room for three days and do not have one single fabric. Doesn’t look like I’ll be getting Jasmine’s outfit at this rate before the end of the event.


Wow that is pretty bad. I don’t even have niceland and I have 2 comfy fabrics.


----------



## mshanson3121

So the "quests" to earn items for Venelope... so far I have only had one Cinderella quest? Thus only one fabric towards Venelope. Anyone else?


----------



## Arundal

mshanson3121 said:


> So the "quests" to earn items for Venelope... so far I have only had one Cinderella quest? Thus only one fabric towards Venelope. Anyone else?



Same. One shoe I think.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mshanson3121 said:


> So the "quests" to earn items for Venelope... so far I have only had one Cinderella quest? Thus only one fabric towards Venelope. Anyone else?


Jasmine has 1 quest  to earn 1 lamp.


----------



## mikegood2

*FINALLY WELCOMING COMFY JASMINE!!! *Pulled the final 3 I needed right now. Glad to finally be welcoming her, but this aspect of the game is so broken!

As far as the 2 new characters I’ve got Felix at level 3 and probably ready for 4 in the morning. Shanks looking to be a tougher challange. I have her at 10/20 gloves and 6/15 ear hats. Hopefully I’ll be welcoming her by this time tomorrow?


----------



## mara512

Finally changing Jasmine in to her comfy outfit. Now to concentrate on Shank.


----------



## JamesGarvey

After 24 hours (well, almost) of Shank collecting it’s 17/20 gloves, 8/15 ears. Be real nice if there were some tokens in the radiant chests Im about to get instead of decorations. EDIT: 3 Shank ears & 2 Calhoun ears in the chests, so up to 17 & 11.


----------



## Osum

I somehow managed to avoid tapping the clouds until there were only two hours remaining. Collected them twice and finished 6th in my leaderboard, then got three gloves tokens for Shank in my chest. I’m happy dancing over here for sure.


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 8 and 11 for shank


----------



## Cherry Limeade

i am at 6 nd 6 for Shank. Got all 20 glitched fabrics for Jasmine but have been drawing nothing on Comfy fabrics. I have 5/20 on that one.


----------



## mshanson3121

Arundal said:


> Same. One shoe I think.



Goodness, so what do I need to do to get the second Cinderella quest?


----------



## JamesGarvey

mshanson3121 said:


> Goodness, so what do I need to do to get the second Cinderella quest?



Probably won’t unlock until after Belle.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I pulled Ralph and Spamley off of fabric duty so they could work on Shank, and Cindy has stopped helping me. Me thinks she wants to be the only Princess in the dressing room. Diva.


----------



## supernova

Just started the four hour welcome for Shank. Wondering what the next time wall will be.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Just started the four hour welcome for Shank. Wondering what the next time wall will be.


I'm working on welcoming her too.  I received 3 ear hats from my radient chests this afternoon and that finished her off.  Pretty happy about how quick it was to get her.  She's cooking for another 2 hrs and then hopefully we'll get to build Slaughter Race.  Hope it's not too big.


----------



## xthebowdenx

You have to have her at level 3 for slaughter race. I’ve got her at 2 and am working in collecting for 3. In the mean time she has a 1hr task looking for Vanelope while Ralph has a 6 hr task.


----------



## Hoodie

Drops for Shank were surprisingly quick after the headaches of the comfy clothes. Welcoming her now.is it weird that I'm nervous about the rest of this since her drops were so frequent? I think it took me longer for the handful of Jasmine items than it did for all of Shank's.


----------



## Haley R

Welcoming shank now! I’m still only at 5 comfy fabrics for jasmine though


----------



## SunDial

xthebowdenx said:


> You have to have her at level 3 for slaughter race. I’ve got her at 2 and am working in collecting for 3. In the mean time she has a 1hr task looking for Vanelope while Ralph has a 6 hr task.



I have Shank at 3 and race has still not unlocked.  Still says complete more.   Do you have to have Jasmine's outfit?


----------



## xthebowdenx

SunDial said:


> I have Shank at 3 and race has still not unlocked.  Still says complete more.   Do you have to have Jasmine's outfit?


Possibly? I had it so I’m not sure if that is a requirement for it.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Well... hit that time wall pretty quickly. After building Slaughter Race and sending Ralph on a 6 hr task, it’s time for Belle. Only it doesn’t unlock for another 2.5 days. Guess I’ll level up in the mean time. 

Side note: TLM characters are all leveled up except Ariel. I don’t wanna burn 5000 EC I’m taking her to 10.


----------



## Araminta18

When do you build slaughter race?  Is it after Ralph’s 6 hr task?


----------



## Haley R

xthebowdenx said:


> Well... hit that time wall pretty quickly. After building Slaughter Race and sending Ralph on a 6 hr task, it’s time for Belle. Only it doesn’t unlock for another 2.5 days. Guess I’ll level up in the mean time.
> 
> Side note: TLM characters are all leveled up except Ariel. I don’t wanna burn 5000 EC I’m taking her to 10.


How do you get so far ahead of everyone? I’ve been getting 1 comfy fabric per day. I’m not hopeful at all about getting jasmines outfit


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> How do you get so far ahead of everyone? I’ve been getting 1 comfy fabric per day. I’m not hopeful at all about getting jasmines outfit


It's called "Blowing through all of your gems to unnecessarily speed through tasks and then spending real money to build up your gem pile again".  To each their own, I guess.  Me?  I'm not out to impress anyone with my progress on an online game.


----------



## McCoy

It’s been quite a while since there has been a good discussion about ‘firing through gems to reach the timewall quicker’ around here. Seems like the girl who used to fire through hundred of gems each event hasn’t been around here for a number of events now. I have no idea if the person above is doing that, but I agree it’s seemingly pointless to do it in an event with a timewall every other day. To each their own though, certainly doesn’t affect me.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> It's called "Blowing through all of your gems to unnecessarily speed through tasks and then spending real money to build up your gem pile again".  To each their own, I guess.  Me?  I'm not out to impress anyone with my progress on an online game.


That's kind of what I figured, but I guess I just don't see the point in spending real money on a phone game. We all have our own priorities, though. I'm happy with whatever I get from this event. I've gotten all of the characters except Vanellope and Belle so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## mikegood2

To each their own, I have no problems with people playing however they want. I actually appreciate when people do it, especially if they let us know what’s coming up. Might not be the way I'd spend my money, but I'm sure I spend my money in ways others wouldn’t.


----------



## mikegood2

After Ralph finishes off his 6 hour mission, we get to start building Slaugher Race which takes 8 hours to build. I fell asleep waiting to send Ralph off, so had to start this morning. Started my Slaughter Race an hour ago and think it was 13.5K EC or 15.5K EC. Also appear to have a 12x12 footprint. 

So obviously, this events 5+ attractions don’t even come close to fitting in the plot of land they gave of the privilege of spending 3M magic for. Really wish these idiot interns would start listening to players and open enough land to fit an events attractions and/or make the buildings smaller! I truly don’t see any logic in why they do this? You'd think they would atleast try to find some way to monitize our pain!


----------



## tasmith1993

Finally welcoming Shank 
Seemed like it took way longer than necessary for items with uncommon level drops. 


I hoped to be done with Jasmine by yesterday, but I'm still waiting on my last 2 fabric. hoping Cinderella and my 2 buildings will be helpful today since Ralph and Spamley have been busy for days with main event tasks.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I came into this event with over 1000 gems. Haven’t spent any money. And STILL have nearly 500 gems. So obviously I haven’t just been blowing through my gems to speed things up. I already said I have only used gems sparingly to finish up tasks before bed so that I can start again overnight. 

Thank you, next.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, I was doing great in the trophy event as it started, was in 2nd place. It hasn't counted my last 2 collections and still has me stuck at 19 

edit: right after posting this I collected more and it finally updated lol  In first place for now but i'm sure that won't last long. I would love the EC and 20 gems so hoping I can keep it up


----------



## mikegood2

tasmith1993 said:


> Well, I was doing great in the trophy event as it started, was in 2nd place. It hasn't counted my last 2 collections and still has me stuck at 19
> 
> edit: right after posting this I collected more and it finally updated lol  In first place for now but i'm sure that won't last long. I would love the EC and 20 gems so hoping I can keep it up



It will update eventually, but sometimes it basically gets stuck. Resetting the game usually fixes it.

Edit: And while I was typing this it looked like you updated your post.


----------



## tasmith1993

I must've drawn the lucky straw today! I worked night shift so I slept in late today so I was feeling extra behind lol. I've been able to check every hour for the last 4-5 hrs since I'm studying for my finals today. In those hours I finished collecting for Shank (2 hrs left to welcome), in first for trophies (for now), and just finished collecting my last 2 fabric for Jasmine surprisingly. 

Hopefully can get caught up in the main event story line now and at least stay in the top 10 for trophies


----------



## hopemax

I'm back from the future (we've been home for 5 hours, but our flight took off 18:15 from Narita or about 20 min ago.  Fun with timezones).

So it's now time to push hard on my Windows game.  I had Windows game credit stored, so I bought the Niceland and Felix bundles.  Then used my saved gems to buy the last 5 ear hats I needed for Yesss (158 gems).  But there were a couple long tasks for her, I think.  IOS game, I am in the process of Welcoming Shank.

Unfortunately, I brought back a cold with me.  Didn't impact our park activities too much, but I'm crashing hard now.  I'll be working on a trip report next week, and I'll post the link, if anyone other than @Haley R  is interested (you are going to love it!).  Good to be back to more comfortable surroundings, but I would go back to Japan in a heartbeat.  My new favorite place on Earth, and lived up to all my 7th grade expectations (when we covered the country in Social Studies).  Although, next trip we will definitely actually do Japan, and not just Disney.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I'm back from the future (we've been home for 5 hours, but our flight took off 18:15 from Narita or about 20 min ago.  Fun with timezones).
> 
> So it's now time to push hard on my Windows game.  I had Windows game credit stored, so I bought the Niceland and Felix bundles.  Then used my saved gems to buy the last 5 ear hats I needed for Yesss (158 gems).  But there were a couple long tasks for her, I think.  IOS game, I am in the process of Welcoming Shank.
> 
> Unfortunately, I brought back a cold with me.  Didn't impact our park activities too much, but I'm crashing hard now.  I'll be working on a trip report next week, and I'll post the link, if anyone other than @Haley R  is interested (you are going to love it!).  Good to be back to more comfortable surroundings, but I would go back to Japan in a heartbeat.  My new favorite place on Earth, and lived up to all my 7th grade expectations (when we covered the country in Social Studies).  Although, next trip we will definitely actually do Japan, and not just Disney.



Glad to see you got back and glad you had a great trip! Would love to make that trip some day.

I hear you about the cold thing. 2 or my 3 trips to WDW I’ve come back with pretty nasty colds. Luckily they have never hit me until the last day and/or my flight home. On one trip my S-I-L drove me home because she didn’t trust me making the 90 minute drive. As someone who never wakes up early, doesn’t like crowds and heat, our June trips hitting every morning EMH take its toll.


----------



## luther10

I also hit the timewall at welcoming Belle just now.  I haven't gem any task, but I did spend gems on both premium characters and the Niceland building.  I also have all other past event characters to help with token collection and currency.  

The game is really about priorities.  For example, lots of people have problems with the comfy fabric... so in order to maximize its drops, you need to max out the wifi tokens first and all character tokens associated with Niceland, and with all that out of the way, Niceland will exclusively drop the comfy fabric.
Princess dressing room drops both fabrics, so it's important to max out the glitched fabric asap.   With wifi tokens at the max, Calhorn, Yesss, and Mickey  can work nonstop on the glitched fabric.


----------



## Haley R

I know someone asked this but I can’t remember if anyone answered. Can I not get slaughter race because I don’t have jasmine’s comfy outfit? None of my Ralph characters can do anything right now and I only have 7 comfy fabrics. I think it’s kind of dumb that I have both premium characters and neither can collect her fabric.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> I'm back from the future (we've been home for 5 hours, but our flight took off 18:15 from Narita or about 20 min ago.  Fun with timezones).
> 
> So it's now time to push hard on my Windows game.  I had Windows game credit stored, so I bought the Niceland and Felix bundles.  Then used my saved gems to buy the last 5 ear hats I needed for Yesss (158 gems).  But there were a couple long tasks for her, I think.  IOS game, I am in the process of Welcoming Shank.
> 
> Unfortunately, I brought back a cold with me.  Didn't impact our park activities too much, but I'm crashing hard now.  I'll be working on a trip report next week, and I'll post the link, if anyone other than @Haley R  is interested (you are going to love it!).  Good to be back to more comfortable surroundings, but I would go back to Japan in a heartbeat.  My new favorite place on Earth, and lived up to all my 7th grade expectations (when we covered the country in Social Studies).  Although, next trip we will definitely actually do Japan, and not just Disney.


I can’t wait to read it!!! We are so excited for our trip. I just tonight booked our Hilton Tokyo bay room with some Hilton points.


----------



## tasmith1993

Haley R said:


> I know someone asked this but I can’t remember if anyone answered. Can I not get slaughter race because I don’t have jasmine’s comfy outfit? None of my Ralph characters can do anything right now and I only have 7 comfy fabrics. I think it’s kind of dumb that I have both premium characters and neither can collect her fabric.


what was the last event task you had?
My guess would be that you do have to get her outfit first if you dont have any other tasks. You'll get there slowly but surely. Maxing out the glitched fabrics should help the princess room drops some. I was getting them about 50/50 from there. Cinderella got most of mine since Ralph and Spamley were busy with event tasks.


----------



## tasmith1993

I'm currently in first place for the trophy event still! I'm relishing in that until i go to bed and am way behind in the morning 
I'm 66 trophies ahead of the person in 10th place, so not a ton of wiggle room


----------



## Haley R

tasmith1993 said:


> what was the last event task you had?
> My guess would be that you do have to get her outfit first if you dont have any other tasks. You'll get there slowly but surely. Maxing out the glitched fabrics should help the princess room drops some. I was getting them about 50/50 from there. Cinderella got most of mine since Ralph and Spamley were busy with event tasks.


Ralph just did the 6 hr task. At least I think that’s what he did. I’ve been maxed out on the glitch fabric for 2-3 days and only been getting around 1 comfy fabric per day


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> Ralph just did the 6 hr task. At least I think that’s what he did. I’ve been maxed out on the glitch fabric for 2-3 days and only been getting around 1 comfy fabric per day



If you finished the 6h task and didn’t get the Slaughter Race Mission, than it looks like the the comfy outfit is the problem. 

Sorry, you only have 7 Comfy fabrics. This fabric thing is so broken! While It's obvious that the amount one can play of number of collectible characters/attractions your have makes a big difference, there are *huge* discrepancies with drop rates %s from person to person. Don't know if you were around during the Aladdin event, but they had a similar issue with fabric needed for their costumes too. If I remember correctly Aladdin had a fabric that was uncommon(?) but drop rates greatly varied for players. Some had the typical 75%+ drop rates for them and others like myself had an under 25% rate. And yes I know it was under 25% because it was so bad I kept track of my drop rates.   I’ve always hated costumes collecting since that event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> I also hit the timewall at welcoming Belle just now.  I haven't gem any task, but I did spend gems on both premium characters and the Niceland building.  I also have all other past event characters to help with token collection and currency.
> 
> The game is really about priorities.  For example, lots of people have problems with the comfy fabric... so in order to maximize its drops, you need to max out the wifi tokens first and all character tokens associated with Niceland, and with all that out of the way, Niceland will exclusively drop the comfy fabric.
> Princess dressing room drops both fabrics, so it's important to max out the glitched fabric asap.   With wifi tokens at the max, Calhorn, Yesss, and Mickey  can work nonstop on the glitched fabric.


I agree 100%.  That's exactly what i did to collect the Jasmine fabric.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> If you finished the 6h task and didn’t get the Slaughter Race Mission, than it looks like the the comfy outfit is the problem.
> 
> Sorry, you only have 7 Comfy fabrics. This fabric thing is so broken! While It's obvious that the amount one can play of number of collectible characters/attractions your have makes a big difference, there are *huge* discrepancies with drop rates %s from person to person. Don't know if you were around during the Aladdin event, but they had a similar issue with fabric needed for their costumes too. If I remember correctly Aladdin had a fabric that was uncommon(?) but drop rates greatly varied for players. Some had the typical 75%+ drop rates for them and others like myself had an under 25% rate. And yes I know it was under 25% because it was so bad I kept track of my drop rates.   I’ve always hated costumes collecting since that event.


I have 8 comfy fabrics now! *insert fake excitement here* 

I wasn’t around for the Aladdin event. I wasn’t mad until I realized I’m stopped from doing anything else. I thought maybe I could still get slaughter race and maybe get belle but looks like that’s not happening.


----------



## Windwaker4444

This event is so strange.  I've built Slaughter and probably close to hitting the Belle wall.  Usually, this is the time that I would start leveling  my event characters up.  But this time I'm afraid to for fear that I'll have token crossover when Belle unlocks and I won't be able to get her fabric in a resonable time.  So, I'm just sitting here going "Do I?" and run the risk, or "Don't I?" and play it safe.  I'm literally playing a game that I'm afraid to play!  Crazy turn of events this time around.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I have 8 comfy fabrics now! *insert fake excitement here*
> 
> I wasn’t around for the Aladdin event. I wasn’t mad until I realized I’m stopped from doing anything else. I thought maybe I could still get slaughter race and maybe get belle but looks like that’s not happening.


Hope tomorrow is a better comfy fabric collecting day for you!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> This event is so strange.  I've built Slaughter and probably close to hitting the Belle wall.  Usually, this is the time that I would start leveling  my event characters up.  But this time I'm afraid to for fear that I'll have token crossover when Belle unlocks and I won't be able to get her fabric in a resonable time.  So, I'm just sitting here going "Do I?" and run the risk, or "Don't I?" and play it safe.  I'm literally playing a game that I'm afraid to play!  Crazy turn of events this time around.



Agree about how strange this event is. I’ve never had this much EC before, 88K. Don’t think we’ve ever had anywhere near this amount of characters collecting EC. The quests seem more inconsistent than usual. And while I understand how the Princesses tie into the movie, even though I haven’t seen either WitR, the whole Comfy costume aspect feels out of place.

As far as leveling characters goes, I’m gonna keep doing it until we’re a day away from Belle and Ariel. I’m sure I’ll regret the decision, but every extra level means means playing less when the vent ends. Plus it will give me an excuse, even though I don’t need one, to complain about the costumes.


----------



## mara512

hopemax said:


> I'm back from the future (we've been home for 5 hours, but our flight took off 18:15 from Narita or about 20 min ago.  Fun with timezones).
> 
> So it's now time to push hard on my Windows game.  I had Windows game credit stored, so I bought the Niceland and Felix bundles.  Then used my saved gems to buy the last 5 ear hats I needed for Yesss (158 gems).  But there were a couple long tasks for her, I think.  IOS game, I am in the process of Welcoming Shank.
> 
> Unfortunately, I brought back a cold with me.  Didn't impact our park activities too much, but I'm crashing hard now.  I'll be working on a trip report next week, and I'll post the link, if anyone other than @Haley R  is interested (you are going to love it!).  Good to be back to more comfortable surroundings, but I would go back to Japan in a heartbeat.  My new favorite place on Earth, and lived up to all my 7th grade expectations (when we covered the country in Social Studies).  Although, next trip we will definitely actually do Japan, and not just Disney.



Can’t wait to read your trip report.  Japan is on my bucket list.  Although it is on hold for now.  I am heading to Israel in May and as far as I know there is no Disney there yet


----------



## supernova

That little black and white rat has been walking around my park and whistling for weeks now, and I cannot get him to drop the last three damn fabric for Minnie.  I have useless Pete and look forward to welcoming useless Minnie and ending this misery already.  Plus, I figure that having all three "classic" costumes will be the only way to assure that I will then immediately win the soon-to-be-useless Steamboat Willie attraction.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hope tomorrow is a better comfy fabric collecting day for you!!!


Thanks I hope so too. I’m at 9 now because it drops one every morning and that’s it. I guess I’m kind of ticked I spent all of those gems on Calhoun and Felix when they can’t help at all. I literally can’t do anything with the Ralph event so I started doing other tasks.

I’m down to 14k magic because I’m clearing the curse to the left of it’s a small world, bought Donald’s boat, and am now building zootopia pd


----------



## Peachkins

Haley R said:


> Thanks I hope so too. I’m at 9 now because it drops one every morning and that’s it. I guess I’m kind of ticked I spent all of those gems on Calhoun and Felix when they can’t help at all. I literally can’t do anything with the Ralph event so I started doing other tasks.
> 
> I’m down to 14k magic because I’m clearing the curse to the left of it’s a small world, bought Donald’s boat, and am now building zootopia pd



Wow, you're either having some really bad luck with the fabric, or I'm having a string of fantastic luck. I have the same characters you do and did not purchase Niceland- I got Jasmine's costume this morning. I really hope things start to look up for you!


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> Wow, you're either having some really bad luck with the fabric, or I'm having a string of fantastic luck. I have the same characters you do and did not purchase Niceland- I got Jasmine's costume this morning. I really hope things start to look up for you!


I guess I’m just having bad luck? Idk but it’s pretty ridiculous


----------



## 10CJ

I am stuck at 19 on the comfy fabric. I got one this morning to get me to 19 and then nothing since. I think I will have two more chances today. I do not have Niceland. 

The Jasmine quest is at the top of my list. I can not build slaughter race yet.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I guess I’m just having bad luck? Idk but it’s pretty ridiculous



I had the same thing so I tried completely closing the game and reopening. I know it sounds crazy but I got 4 or 5 fabrics on my next round of collections after that.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> I had the same thing so I tried completely closing the game and reopening. I know it sounds crazy but I got 4 or 5 fabrics on my next round of collections after that.


I’ve closed it out a couple times but I’ll try again


----------



## mmmears

I've hit the timewall for Belle's costume at this point, but can't say I'm enjoying this event.  The costumes have made it more time and luck sensitive than other events.  



luther10 said:


> The game is really about priorities.  For example, lots of people have problems with the comfy fabric... so in order to maximize its drops, you need to max out the wifi tokens first and all character tokens associated with Niceland, and with all that out of the way, Niceland will exclusively drop the comfy fabric.
> Princess dressing room drops both fabrics, so it's important to max out the glitched fabric asap.   With wifi tokens at the max, Calhorn, Yesss, and Mickey  can work nonstop on the glitched fabric.



It is and it isn't.  I did and always do all those same things.  Sometimes I'm on the lucky end of the RNG and I get great drops and sometimes I'm on the other end and I get lousy ones.  So yeah, there is a tiny bit of strategy, but IMHO it's much more about luck, which is what I do not like about this game.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I’ve closed it out a couple times but I’ll try again




I hope it works for you. I know how frustrating it is to keep sending them out on tasks and you get nothing.  I was ready to give up.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> I hope it works for you. I know how frustrating it is to keep sending them out on tasks and you get nothing.  I was ready to give up.


I went and wrote a review on the App Store lol. I needed to vent my frustrations


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I went and wrote a review on the App Store lol. I needed to vent my frustrations



Good for you!  I'm serious.  I'd rather there be more complicated tasks, but the rewards more of a guarantee.  This thing where you play and send them out again and again and again and get nothing, while others get it all so easily is just annoying.  And I've been on both sides of it.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Good for you!  I'm serious.  I'd rather there be more complicated tasks, but the rewards more of a guarantee.  This thing where you play and send them out again and again and again and get nothing, while others get it all so easily is just annoying.  And I've been on both sides of it.


I felt I got shank pretty easily but this jasmine nonsense is really bothering me.


----------



## mikegood2

Currently first in Striking Gold mini event, but other than bragging rights, top 10 is all that matters. Currently have a 175 trophy lead over number 10, so if I fall out of the top 10 prepare for a rant of epic proportions tomorrow morning!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Good for you!  I'm serious.  I'd rather there be more complicated tasks, but the rewards more of a guarantee.  This thing where you play and send them out again and again and again and get nothing, while others get it all so easily is just annoying.  And I've been on both sides of it.


This game really has dwindled down to simple repetitive nonsense, hasn't it?


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> This game really has dwindled down to simple repetitive nonsense, hasn't it?


When did the jasmine’s comfy outfit start? I can’t remember but I’m at 11 comfy fabric and started the day we were able to so I’m curious how long it’s taking me


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> When did the jasmine’s comfy outfit start? I can’t remember but I’m at 11 comfy fabric and started the day we were able to so I’m curious how long it’s taking me



It was during the Yess sequence and Yess started November 29.  Depending on how quickly you welcomed Yess would determine when Jasmine started.   This is my best guesstimate


----------



## tasmith1993

Hit the Belle costume wall this morning and I’m in 2nd place in the striking gold mini event wooo. Which means I will probably barely check my game until next costumes unlock even though I could use the EC. I’m at 55k now.


----------



## Wdw1015

Haley R said:


> I felt I got shank pretty easily but this jasmine nonsense is really bothering me.


I’m right there with you, only at 14 fabrics. Extremely frustrating, not to mention boring since that is literally the only task I am working on.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> This game really has dwindled down to simple repetitive nonsense, hasn't it?



It really has.  I can usually do well in these gold challenges but I didn't even try this time.  Oh well.  It's just the same taps over and over, no real strategy or thought needed.


----------



## Haley R

Wdw1015 said:


> I’m right there with you, only at 14 fabrics. Extremely frustrating, not to mention boring since that is literally the only task I am working on.


I’m at 11... I’m kind of over the whole event now


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm working on Shank and Jasmine.  Caved and bought Fix It Felix Jr. with gems because I love him.  I had 1 gem to spare lol.  Jasmine costume is very slow-going.  And just unlocked Shank collecting last night.  I'm not a hard core event player.  Although I would like to get Vanellope.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I'm one of the people who need Belle. Not counting past event characters, only Tinkerbell can get her gloves, and Sarge can get her ear hats, and you need five of each, and they're rare. Luckily, I also have Mrs. Potts, who helps with gloves, and by a tremendous stroke of luck, I had pulled Sally from a Halloween event box, and she has proven herself very useful since then. Now, together with Jack Skellington, they can help get Belle's ear hats. The hats will still be hard, they're six hour tasks, but at least I have more help in my corner now. I feel bad for people stuck with only Tink and Sarge. Or neither of them. Yikes.


----------



## Hoodie

KimRonRufus said:


> I'm one of the people who need Belle. Not counting past event characters, only Tinkerbell can get her gloves, and Sarge can get her ear hats, and you need five of each, and they're rare. Luckily, I also have Mrs. Potts, who helps with gloves, and by a tremendous stroke of luck, I had pulled Sally from a Halloween event box, and she has proven herself very useful since then. Now, together with Jack Skellington, they can help get Belle's ear hats. The hats will still be hard, they're six hour tasks, but at least I have more help in my corner now. I feel bad for people stuck with only Tink and Sarge. Or neither of them. Yikes.


I need Belle as well. I have 4/5 gloves and 1 hat.  The hats are killer.  I have the parade float and Belle's house from a previous event, but neither has given a single hat.


----------



## hopemax

IOS game is at Belle Costume wall.  Windows, I finally STARTED collecting for comfy Jasmine.  So far I am at 3/1


----------



## jb405

KimRonRufus said:


> I'm one of the people who need Belle. Not counting past event characters, only Tinkerbell can get her gloves, and Sarge can get her ear hats, and you need five of each, and they're rare. Luckily, I also have Mrs. Potts, who helps with gloves, and by a tremendous stroke of luck, I had pulled Sally from a Halloween event box, and she has proven herself very useful since then. Now, together with Jack Skellington, they can help get Belle's ear hats. The hats will still be hard, they're six hour tasks, but at least I have more help in my corner now. I feel bad for people stuck with only Tink and Sarge. Or neither of them. Yikes.



Yikes. I need belle too and I'm not even there yet... I just go the quest to build slaughterrace but of course I'm still short on a pair of gloves to get shank up to 3. And I'll be stuck with only tink and sarge. I'm trying to remember my goal of this event was to get Belle.... I should be ok. Anything else is just gravy


----------



## KimRonRufus

jb405 said:


> Yikes. I need belle too and I'm not even there yet... I just go the quest to build slaughterrace but of course I'm still short on a pair of gloves to get shank up to 3. And I'll be stuck with only tink and sarge. I'm trying to remember my goal of this event was to get Belle.... I should be ok. Anything else is just gravy


With 10 days left, you have a very good shot. Tink's task for the gloves will be easier, as it's only a 2 hour task. Just keep grinding for the hats and you should be fine.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I've also hit a dead end with the event as I haven't finished Jasmine's costume. I'm really annoyed because I have all the premium characters and building and parade float. I know not all of these help for the Jasmine material but I've found during this entire event, I've been behind. It's really frustrating and is seriously making me consider not playing anymore.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> This game really has dwindled down to simple repetitive nonsense, hasn't it?





mmmears said:


> It really has.  I can usually do well in these gold challenges but I didn't even try this time.  Oh well.  It's just the same taps over and over, no real strategy or thought needed.



Sadly it’s been this way for awhile. Not sure what they can do to improve things, but they really need to do something.

Just spit-firing here, but *first* of all I’d go back to more regular content/character updates that let us welcome characters at our own pace. *Secondly*, I’d cut the number of events considerably and limit it to 4-6 a year. That definitely won’t fix everything, but I think it would add some excitement back to events and make them feel much less like a chore. And *third*, one of the things they’ve done that I do like is adding ways for players to get characters that they don’t have, because they are casual players and/or didn’t play when they were introduced. I’d have the tower Challenge's fall between a reduced event schedule and have them focus on old characters for those players. As a player who has every player I would gladly to sit the tower event out, or better yet tie it in with a content/character update, so I could work on new characters.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I felt I got shank pretty easily but this jasmine nonsense is really bothering me.





Wdw1015 said:


> I’m right there with you, only at 14 fabrics. Extremely frustrating, not to mention boring since that is literally the only task I am working on.





minniesBFF said:


> I'm working on Shank and Jasmine.  Caved and bought Fix It Felix Jr. with gems because I love him.  I had 1 gem to spare lol.  Jasmine costume is very slow-going.  And just unlocked Shank collecting last night.  I'm not a hard core event player.  Although I would like to get Vanellope.  Fingers crossed.





Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've also hit a dead end with the event as I haven't finished Jasmine's costume. I'm really annoyed because I have all the premium characters and building and parade float. I know not all of these help for the Jasmine material but I've found during this entire event, I've been behind. It's really frustrating and is seriously making me consider not playing anymore.



I think it’s pretty clear they really messed up the Princess Comfy costume aspect of this event and it makes me nervous about Belle and Ariel tomorrow. Overall I think they’ve really dropped the ball on this event and if they don’t find a way to “fix” things, they’re likely gonna lose players.


----------



## mmmears

Haven't even bothered to check my game since this morning.  I guess I'm really growing tired of it.  Makes me kind of sad.  I've been playing since almost the beginning (not quite).


----------



## supernova

I am back over 100,000 in event currency.  It's just... odd.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Haven't even bothered to check my game since this morning.  I guess I'm really growing tired of it.  Makes me kind of sad.  I've been playing since almost the beginning (not quite).


Since arriving at WDW Sunday evening, I  haven't bothered much with the game.  Today I somehow won a trophy and some currency for coming in 23rd and I didn't really do anything.   I am not going to the parks tomorrow so perhaps I can try concentrating on the other two annoying comfy costumes.  Ugh...


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I am back over 100,000 in event currency.  It's just... odd.



I have 64k in event currency but would also be well over 100 if I didn’t keep leveling the characters.  I am actually hoping to have them almost at 10 when the event is done because I do not have a stock pile of magic.  Who knows this may end up biting me in the end but I hope not.

Spamley 7
Ralph 6
Calhoun 6
Yess 4
Felix 4
Shank 4

Also leveled Cindy and Jasmine to 10, using EC
Next I will do Belle 10, and Ariel 10

I hate waiting 24 hours to level a character so I have quite a few sitting at 9.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I am back over 100,000 in event currency.  It's just... odd.



Same here! Over 108K and agree this entire event is just odd. Makes me kinda nervous that the 2 upcoming costumes are gonna cost a lot. If not I’m gonna have way to much useless EC.



supernova said:


> Since arriving at WDW Sunday evening, I  haven't bothered much with the game.  Today I somehow won a trophy and some currency for coming in 23rd and I didn't really do anything.   I am not going to the parks tomorrow so perhaps I can try concentrating on the other two annoying comfy costumes.  Ugh...



Oh come on and admit you like the comfy costumes.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Oh come on and admit you like the comfy costumes.


Well, admittedly I am in my own comfy clothes with a good book in my room at Wilderness Lodge.   And I am certainly not complaining .


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Well, admittedly I am in my own comfy clothes with a good book in my room at Wilderness Lodge.   And I am certainly not complaining .



Jealous 

Hope your having a great time.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Jealous
> 
> Hope your having a great time.


Cold cold cold down here.  Though I'm sure it will warm up by the time I head out to drive south on Friday.


----------



## supernova

The three C's of Day one... cloudy, cold, and crowded.  Hello from Supernova and the Mrs.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Cold cold cold down here.  Though I'm sure it will warm up by the time I head out to drive south on Friday.



Of course it will. The December I was there I got to experience record low temperatures for Florida.  It was warmer in my home state of PA at the time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'll join the general consensus in stating that I also haven't played much the last 2 days.  But for different reasons...
1.  Hit the Belle wall
2.  Have been afraid to level anyone up due to the fear of token conflicts for Belle and Ariel costume tokens
3.  Family has been making the annual Christmas cookies for friends and family and of course...I must try each and every batch!!!
So, now that I have probably gained 2 lbs, I'm ready to make some new comfy costumes, collect Vanellope and finish this bizarre event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> The three C's of Day one... cloudy, cold, and crowded.  Hello from Supernova and the Mrs.View attachment 369321 View attachment 369323
> View attachment 369324


Awwwww...best pics you have ever posted. Congrats too!!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Awwwww...best pics you have ever posted. Congrats too!!!


Thanks friend. Usually it is just me on a solo trip.  This time i have someone to balance out my ugly mug.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Cold cold cold down here.  Though I'm sure it will warm up by the time I head out to drive south on Friday.





mara512 said:


> Of course it will. The December I was there I got to experience record low temperatures for Florida.  It was warmer in my home state of PA at the time.



Yep, it can really get cold this time of year. Remember going to Epcot some time during Christmas break in the 1980's with the family and freezing off my Jingle Bells.  We didn’t get any snow, but some of the cars had snow on them.


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 15 comfy fabrics so I got 4 today. I manually closed out of the app completely after each time I got a fabric. We’ll see how tomorrow goes. I only have like 20k in event currency but I have a lot less characters than most people


----------



## KimRonRufus

supernova said:


> The three C's of Day one... cloudy, cold, and crowded.  Hello from Supernova and the Mrs.View attachment 369321 View attachment 369323
> View attachment 369324


You can have special messages on your TV screen?! Wow, I didn't know that! Cool!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Well, admittedly I am in my own comfy clothes with a good book in my room at Wilderness Lodge.   And I am certainly not complaining .



Sounds really nice.  That's one place I haven't stayed yet but have always wanted to check out, especially when it's all decked out for the holidays.  And I love the pics you posted!  Have a great trip!


----------



## mikegood2

Off to bed and about as prepared as I can be for Belle's stupid Comfy costume in the morning.

*109K* EC
*95* WiFi

*Ralph*: 6 (ready for 7)
*Fix* *it* *Felix* : 5 (ready for 6)
*Calhoun*: 6 (ready for 7)
*Spamley* : 6 (ready for 7)
*Yesss* : 5 - need 4 more ears
*Shank* : 4 (ready for 5)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So a bit behind some of you - just got slaughter race built and currently leveling up Ralph to 6 so he can do his task there

I see that the comfy outfits for both Belle and Ariel open in ~2 hours - so wil Ariel’s Be premium content?  I see there isn’t a specific item of here’s needed for Vanellope so does she just help with getting those 15 virus cubes but you don’t *need* her to get Vanellope?

Though she is also listed as an event goal (after welcoming Vanellope) - guess I am just confused about the 2 of them becoming available at the same time.  When it is refusal, new characters in that situation one is premium content


----------



## Disney_Princess83

mikegood2 said:


> I think it’s pretty clear they really messed up the Princess Comfy costume aspect of this event and it makes me nervous about Belle and Ariel tomorrow. Overall I think they’ve really dropped the ball on this event and if they don’t find a way to “fix” things, they’re likely gonna lose players.



I've written to them and complained. I've been collecting all day and only have collected one of Jasmines fabrics. Still sitting on 17 fabrics and thats with Niceland. It's so frustrating and really makes me want to stop playing.


----------



## LeCras

mara512 said:


> Of course it will. The December I was there I got to experience record low temperatures for Florida.  It was warmer in my home state of PA at the time.



Was that in 2010..? We were there then, at the start of the month, and holy schmoly it was cold!First thing I did was go to Little Miss Matched to buy some leggings, gloves and a scarf... DH won't even consider going in December again...


----------



## 4CanadianMice

supernova said:


> The three C's of Day one... cloudy, cold, and crowded.  Hello from Supernova and the Mrs.View attachment 369321 View attachment 369323
> View attachment 369324


Great photos and congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like another tapper event - this time the magic dishes/cutlery

I only found 8 - was expecting this to be a 10 / 4 hours event, but maybe just another 8/2 hours one


----------



## PrincessP

hopemax said:


> IOS game is at Belle Costume wall.  Windows, I finally STARTED collecting for comfy Jasmine.  So far I am at 3/1



Look forward to your trip report about Japan!  Hope you’re feeling better 



supernova said:


> Usually it is just me on a solo trip.  This time i have someone to balance out my ugly mug.



Happy Anniversary!  Wilderness Lodge at Christmas is definitely a great way to celebrate. Your wife is lovely and must have a great sense of humor to keep in step with yours.


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I've written to them and complained. I've been collecting all day and only have collected one of Jasmines fabrics. Still sitting on 17 fabrics and thats with Niceland. It's so frustrating and really makes me want to stop playing.


I’m at 16 without niceland so that’s pretty silly


----------



## 10CJ

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like another tapper event - this time the magic dishes/cutlery
> 
> I only found 8 - was expecting this to be a 10 / 4 hours event, but maybe just another 8/2 hours one



Anything worth playing for?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

10CJ said:


> Anything worth playing for?



not sure - I've been doing the whole "go on airplane mode" to play so can't see what the rewards are


----------



## hopemax

Working on Welcoming Shank in my Windows game.  At 10/3 for Jasmine comfy costume but no Jasmine fabric after overnight collections, so that was annoying.  Hoping to max out the glitched fabric today, and see if that helps the drop rate for the Jasmine fabric.

We take my Dad to the airport in about 90 minutes.  When I get home, I can concentrate on cycling my tasks as soon as they are ready, instead of "whenever I can check."


----------



## tasmith1993

Belle’s costume is back down to only 10 special fabric, so hopefully that will make it easier. Felix 2 hr task will collect for it also.

Edit: may just be that my drop rate is better for belle than it was for jasmine, but I waited until they were unlocked to collect anything and I already have 2/10 fabric since the dressing room and Cinderella both gave me one.


----------



## cpc7857

10CJ said:


> Anything worth playing for?


Seems like 8 every two hours, as I was surprised to find more dishes dancing around just now (I didn't intend to participate this early, but I was oblivious to them when clicking pop ups this morning).

Max reward was 2 Radiant Chests and 750 EC, I believe.


----------



## Haley R

cpc7857 said:


> Seems like 8 every two hours, as I was surprised to find more dishes dancing around just now (I didn't intend to participate this early, but I was oblivious to them when clicking pop ups this morning).
> 
> Max reward was 2 Radiant Chests and 750 EC, I believe.


When should I wait to join the tapper event?


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 18 comfy fabrics for jasmine. So close!


----------



## hopemax

Collecting the first Belle fabric, unlocks the task that will allow Cinderella, Jasmine (and eventually Belle) to collect the 2nd token for Vanellope.


----------



## minniesBFF

how did you all get 2 of the cinderella tokens for Vanellope?  Or have you all not gotten 2 yet?  I only ever got one task that dropped that token so I'm a little confused on that.

As far as Jasmine goes, I have all the glitch fabric and just 7 comfy fabric.  It is a little ridiculous at this point.  I want Vanellope so bad but it looks like at this pace I'm definitely not going to get her.


----------



## mara512

LeCras said:


> Was that in 2010..? We were there then, at the start of the month, and holy schmoly it was cold!First thing I did was go to Little Miss Matched to buy some leggings, gloves and a scarf... DH won't even consider going in December again...



I believe it was 2012 but we did the same thing.  Had to buy scarfs, gloves, sweatshirts and wear them in multiple layers.  At least your husband will still go.  Mine swore off Disney altogether


----------



## mara512

minniesBFF said:


> how did you all get 2 of the cinderella tokens for Vanellope?  Or have you all not gotten 2 yet?  I only ever got one task that dropped that token so I'm a little confused on that.
> 
> As far as Jasmine goes, I have all the glitch fabric and just 7 comfy fabric.  It is a little ridiculous at this point.  I want Vanellope so bad but it looks like at this pace I'm definitely not going to get her.



When Belles comfy started Cinderella went on an 8 hour task for the second token.  But pretty sure you have to have Jasmines comfy outfit first.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I’m at 18 comfy fabrics for jasmine. So close!



I can feel it you will get the other two before you go to bed tonight


----------



## mmmears

Belle's fabric isn't dropping for me.  I got one first thing this morning and I'm still at one.  Frankly even the glitchy fabric isn't dropping much.  Here we go again.


----------



## Araminta18

mmmears said:


> Belle's fabric isn't dropping for me.  I got one first thing this morning and I'm still at one.  Frankly even the glitchy fabric isn't dropping much.  Here we go again.



yep, me too.  *sigh*


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Belle's fabric isn't dropping for me.  I got one first thing this morning and I'm still at one.  Frankly even the glitchy fabric isn't dropping much.  Here we go again.



Just got my second, so I'm at 4 and 2.

Frankly I think it’s time for the game to get ride of item different levels %s entirely and just expand the time required to collect and make the drop rate 100%! So, for argument sake, let’s say rare items are set at 50% and epic at 25%. Make the drop rate 100% and 2x the item time for rare items and 4x the time for epic. The only issue I could see this causing is jobs that reward multiple items, but that could easily be fixed by just allowing 1 item per job. They have more than enough characters and jobs to separate them out. The only exception I could see is common items, which could have multiples, but you only get one at a time.

Obviously, my suggestions above wouldn’t solve everything, but It would be a great start. It would fix the huge discrepancy’s we’re seeing for fabric drops for players. Obviously, if you have fewer characters/buildings that collect items and/or can’t log in as often, than it will take you longer to finish, but if Jasmine requires 20 items to collect, than everyone will get it with 20 collects.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Just got my second, so I'm at 4 and 2.
> 
> Frankly I think it’s time for the game to get ride of item different levels %s entirely and just expand the time required to collect and make the drop rate 100%!



Totally agree. Other games do this, but make it challenging (as in, you would have to have the characters and level them up before being able to collect), but at least gameplayers know that if they complete x, y, and z then they WILL get the prize.  This game involves too much luck and gamboling these days.


----------



## mara512

I am at 6 and 3 for Belle which is much better than my nightmare with Jasmine.


----------



## KimRonRufus

mara512 said:


> I believe it was 2012 but we did the same thing.  Had to buy scarfs, gloves, sweatshirts and wear them in multiple layers.  At least your husband will still go.  Mine swore off Disney altogether


OMG, I think we were there too! We couldn't believe it. And we had a hard time finding supplies. The first night, while watching a parade, my mom bought a tote so she could get the blanket. Next night in HS, they were all to happy to sell us what were clearly dollar store gloves (with little Mickey heads stamped on) for $10. For the rest, we just paired our pajamas under/over our clothes. Makes for interesting memories, anyway!


----------



## Araminta18

Latest cycle got me two fabrics for a total of 7 and 3.  All day I only got one, so having two was unexpectedly pleasant.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> I can feel it you will get the other two before you go to bed tonight


I’m at 19!!


----------



## supernova

Yesterday morning I posted that I was just two fabrics away from Minnie. Tonight, a day and a half later, I need... two fabrics.  How the hell did *ZERO* drop in 36 hours??  What will cheer me up? Probably glancing at my MagicBand.  This could belong to only one Disboards member...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yesterday morning I posted that I was just two fabrics away from Minnie. Tonight, a day and a half later, I need... two fabrics.  How the hell did *ZERO* drop in 36 hours??  What will cheer me up? Probably glancing at my MagicBand.  This could belong to only one Disboards member...View attachment 369493



Awesome!  The MB, not the drop rate.  I'm 4 away from being able to get both Minnie and Pete, but I haven't bothered to purchase the other stuff at Merlin's shop since I'm not sure I need it and I don't have an excess of funds there.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see that the comfy outfits for both Belle and Ariel open in ~2 hours - so wil Ariel’s Be premium content?  I see there isn’t a specific item of here’s needed for Vanellope so does she just help with getting those 15 virus cubes but you don’t *need* her to get Vanellope?
> 
> Though she is also listed as an event goal (after welcoming Vanellope) - guess I am just confused about the 2 of them becoming available at the same time.  When it is refusal, new characters in that situation one is premium content


I'm sure you have figured it out by now, but Vanellope needs to be at Level 2 to unlock Ariel.

I have Vanellope at Level 6 now, and it just unlocked a comfy outfit for King Triton.  Ewww....


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I'm sure you have figured it out by now, but Vanellope needs to be at Level 2 to unlock Ariel.
> 
> I have Vanellope at Level 6 now, and it just unlocked a comfy outfit for King Triton.  Ewww....


You have vanellope already? Or was this a joke? Lol


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'm sure you have figured it out by now, but Vanellope needs to be at Level 2 to unlock Ariel.
> 
> I have Vanellope at Level 6 now, and it just unlocked a comfy outfit for King Triton.  Ewww....


----------



## mara512

KimRonRufus said:


> OMG, I think we were there too! We couldn't believe it. And we had a hard time finding supplies. The first night, while watching a parade, my mom bought a tote so she could get the blanket. Next night in HS, they were all to happy to sell us what were clearly dollar store gloves (with little Mickey heads stamped on) for $10. For the rest, we just paired our pajamas under/over our clothes. Makes for interesting memories, anyway!




Yep I still have my $10 Mickey head gloves


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I’m at 19!!



Almost ready to cross the finish line


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> Almost ready to cross the finish line


I just used 2 gems to speed up Cinderella’s task and got the last one!!!! Finally!!!


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I just used 2 gems to speed up Cinderella’s task and got the last one!!!! Finally!!!



Yay!  You certainly are persistent!  Glad that part is over!


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yay!  You certainly are persistent!  Glad that part is over!


Haha thanks I checked as often as I could. I still need to build slaughter race, get belle, get her costume, and get vanellope. Not sure if that’ll happen or not


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Haha thanks I checked as often as I could. I still need to build slaughter race, get belle, get her costume, and get vanellope. Not sure if that’ll happen or not



At least this way you can build it overnight.  I think it took 8 hrs.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> At least this way you can build it overnight.  I think it took 8 hrs.


I just started the build. I wish I could start collecting for belle though


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

<<looks like another tapper event - this time the magic dishes/cutlery>>

I don’t have this?


----------



## Haley R

HappyRoadTrip said:


> <<looks like another tapper event - this time the magic dishes/cutlery>>
> 
> I don’t have this?


You don’t see plates walking around?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm sure you have figured it out by now, but Vanellope needs to be at Level 2 to unlock Ariel.
> 
> I have Vanellope at Level 6 now, and it just unlocked a comfy outfit for King Triton.  Ewww....



Nice work! My Vanellope is also level 6. The King Triton thing really is unfortunate and disturbing. They fact that it looks like his Comfy outfit doesn’t entirely cover his “trident” completely shocked me and is totally inappropriate.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Nice work! My Vanellope is also level 6. The King Triton thing really is unfortunate and disturbing. They fact that it looks like his Comfy outfit doesn’t entirely cover his “trident” completely shocked me and is totally inappropriate.


----------



## hopemax

Not sure what to think about today.  One stinkin' Belle Fabric in IOS.  ONE!  Windows isn't going much better.  Only at 6 Jasmine fabrics and 16 glitched.  I was hoping to finish the glitched fabric today.  Maybe in the morning.  Shank has 5 tokens each.  So it's probably going to be at least 2 days before I can move forward.


----------



## squirrel

I have 8 and 3 fabrics for Belle.

Vanellope has the slippers and the magic lamps.  

Shank is at level 4, everyone else but Ralph (6) are at level 5.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

I just got the final Jasmine fabric after sending out characters and Niceland for 20 hours without a collection. Then 3 dropped within two collections. Building Slaughter Race and Jasmine is on her 8 hour quest


----------



## supernova

I just checked the recycling pail in my room and found some paper, a plastic bottle, and the Beauty and the Beast book side quest storyline.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I just used 2 gems to speed up Cinderella’s task and got the last one!!!! Finally!!!



Yah 
Now you can start Slaughterhouse go to bed, wake up and start all over to get Belle’s 

The never ending cycle.


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I just got the final Jasmine fabric after sending out characters and Niceland for 20 hours without a collection. Then 3 dropped within two collections. Building Slaughter Race and Jasmine is on her 8 hour quest


We’re definitely in a similar spot. I’m leveling Ralph to 6 right now because I forgot to do that earlier. I needed him to help with jasmine’s fabric instead


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> Yah
> Now you can start Slaughterhouse go to bed, wake up and start all over to get Belle’s
> 
> The never ending cycle.


Lol thanks for making me feel so positive


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

There are the plates! Rather than starting at 7am like the other mini events, they are task-triggered.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Haley R said:


> We’re definitely in a similar spot. I’m leveling Ralph to 6 right now because I forgot to do that earlier. I needed him to help with jasmine’s fabric instead



This is exactly where I'am right now. I've been using him to get items for Shank and then Jasmines Fabric.


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> This is exactly where I'am right now. I've been using him to get items for Shank and then Jasmines Fabric.


I have Ralph doing a 6 hr? task I think. So I still can’t get belle yet


----------



## Mattimation

Weirdly, I just got a task for Cinderella, Belle, and Jasmine to all go brainstorm, which will earn the second Slipper and Lamp tokens. I'm not even close to getting Belle's comfy outfit yet, but I'm assuming it will also earn the Book token needed for Vanellope.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay, so here is my list.  I haven't done a list in a while.  Life has been busy, but I have managed to somehow keep up with the game.

Ralph - ready for 7
Felix - ready for 3
Calhoun - ready for 6
Spamley - ready for 6
Yesss - ready for 5
Shank - ready for 4

I am at 10 glitches and 4 fabrics for Belle, and I made sure Ariel was at 10 before I got to her in this event.  The costume shop says that in order to get Ariel's costume, you have get Vanellope to level 2, so that's going to be a bit of a trick I think.  

I sent Cinderella and Jasmine on their crazy 8 hour tasks for the other remaining tokens and got them, so now I just need the one token that Belle will eventually collect and the 15 tokens that will help welcome Vanellope, but this is why I'm leaving my characters where they are if I can, because I don't like the cross collection feature of this event.  I also don't like that you can't buy things with Gems for this event, because i would have and you can't do that, so I'm not sure I like that.  Other events I feel like we were able to buy tokens.  Am I mistaken in that?

Non Event:
Mayor - collecting for 6
Sebastian - collecting for 10
King Triton - collecting for 9
Founder - collecting for 10
Ursula - collecting for 10

I mostly need Seashells and some of Ursula's Shell Necklaces.


If I don't get to talk to anyone before 2019 rolls around, I wish you all a VERY WARM, HAPPY, and HEALTHY HOLIDAY SEASON.


----------



## CallieMar

Had a wonderful short trip to DL to see the holiday magic.  Now it’s back to the grind of this game (oh yeah and work too).  I’m at 14/20 glitched fabric and 4/10 comfy fabric for Belle. 88k EC which is not nearly as much as some have around here but it’s been a long time since I’ve had this much EC.


----------



## mikegood2

Just to give another example of how screwed up drop rates are, I just collected my final comfy cloth for Belle. So it took me 1 day to collect 10 items which I believe is an epic item? Now I have to collect 7 more of the glitched fabric, which I believe is a uncommon?

So while I’m incredibly happy I got them so quickly, especially after issues with Jasmine, I’d really prefer they set it up so drop rates are equal for everyone.


----------



## tonga

mikegood2 said:


> Just to give another example of how screwed up drop rates are, I just collected my final comfy cloth for Belle. So it took me 1 day to collect 10 items which I believe is an epic item? Now I have to collect 7 more of the glitched fabric, which I believe is a uncommon?
> 
> So while I’m incredibly happy I got them so quickly, especially after issues with Jasmine, I’d really prefer they set it up so drop rates are equal for everyone.



Totally agree!  I liked your suggestion that items drop every time, even if it means longer tasks.  Sending characters out over and over again on the same tasks and rarely collecting the items is just boring and frustrating.  Success in this game has become far too dependent on luck.


----------



## CallieMar

I like the idea of guaranteed drops in events. Increase the number of tokens required and have the task length max out at 2 or 4 hours.  This would get us to log in more often which I assume Gameloft would prefer.


----------



## kaetra

All day long running comfy cloth tasks for Belle with purchased Felix and using Yess/Ralph and not ONE received. Not even one. Urrrgh


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Nice work! My Vanellope is also level 6. The King Triton thing really is unfortunate and disturbing. They fact that it looks like his Comfy outfit doesn’t entirely cover his “trident” completely shocked me and is totally inappropriate.


Omg...you guys!!! You and Supernova make a scary pair!!!! His trident....omg.....I'm dying


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I just checked the recycling pail in my room and found some paper, a plastic bottle, and the Beauty and the Beast book side quest storyline.


Now I'm done.  I can't take anymore...you guys are seriously too funny!!  Y'all must have found the egg nog early!!!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Now I'm done.  I can't take anymore...you guys are seriously too funny!!  Y'all must have found the egg nog early!!!



Right there with you.  The comments here are providing me much more entertainment than the game.


----------



## tasmith1993

Didn’t check in a whole lot yesterday - I’m at 4/10 belle fabric and 14/20 glitched. 
Accidentally sent Cinderella to get her second glass slipper. I was hoping to finish belle first and send them at the same time. 

I’m headed to California for a long weekend (and DL on Friday!) so we’ll see how much I manage to check in


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Right there with you.  The comments here are providing me much more entertainment than the game.


Ikr?!?  Gameloft should let them do the dialogue for some of these repetitive quests.  Can you imagine how funny that would be?


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> The three C's of Day one... cloudy, cold, and crowded.  Hello from Supernova and the Mrs.View attachment 369321 View attachment 369323
> View attachment 369324


I’ve been mia from the board since last week, can’t believe I missed this post. We actually flew down for MVMCP on Tuesday! Sad I missed a meetup opportunity! Hope your anniversary trip is fantastic! Enjoy!


----------



## PrincessP

Still working on Belle’s comfy costume fabric. While I wait, I wanted to know who I might be able to level up. Came across this thread in my “research”....

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagickingdoms/comments/9zf04q/wreck_it_ralph_event_megathread/

Since the one @hopemax posted early in the event has proven helpful to me, I thought this one may give us all a heads up, too.

Synopsis:
Apparently, after Belle gets her costume...

1) she will do her 8 hr brainstorming task (along with Jas and Cindy if you haven’t already done them). Then
2) Yessss and Ralph have joint task
3) then epic tasks called “fight the virus” to earn the 15 virus fragments for Vanellope
Some are duo tasks....
* Ralph with Felix 2 hrs
* Yesss with Shank 4 hrs
* calhoun 4 hrs
* Spamley 6 hrs

Or Gameloft will gladly allow you to pay a bundle price for Vanellope and pancake milkshake stand to get Vanellope sooner.

She has to lvl to 2 to open Ariel costume and her tokens all have interference if any other WiR characters still need tokens.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Haley R

I’m sorry but what the $&%! were they thinking making sarge my only person who can get belle’s ear hats and it takes 6 hours. Are you kidding me? So it’ll take me at least 30 hours to get her.... that’s crap


----------



## mmmears

And in typical stupid-gambling-RNG style, I have all the epic fabric pieces but I'm still short several of the glitchy ones that should drop easily.  I know I'm not the only one, but thought I'd share.



Haley R said:


> I’m sorry but what the $&%! were they thinking making sarge my only person who can get belle’s ear hats and it takes 6 hours. Are you kidding me? So it’ll take me at least 30 hours to get her.... that’s crap



Yuck.  I'm so sorry.  I had Belle already and I didn't know how hard it was going to be for you to get her.


----------



## pooh'smate

So after 2 days of sending everybody out for Belle's fabric I have 1 only 3 of the glitchy fabric. I set timers yesterday and today and this is all I have. If I don't get Vanellope because Jasmine and Belle took so long they will be hearing from me. I am not happy especially when some people were able to get Belle's costume in one day. I have all the characters so it isn't like I can only send out one person at a time either.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> And in typical stupid-gambling-RNG style, I have all the epic fabric pieces but I'm still short several of the glitchy ones that should drop easily.  I know I'm not the only one, but thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.  I'm so sorry.  I had Belle already and I didn't know how hard it was going to be for you to get her.


Kinda dumb because the whole point to me is to get wreck it Ralph characters and I won’t be getting vanellope. I don’t even want belle


----------



## supernova

Merry Christmas from Scrooge-ernova.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I’m sorry but what the $&%! were they thinking making sarge my only person who can get belle’s ear hats and it takes 6 hours. Are you kidding me? So it’ll take me at least 30 hours to get her.... that’s crap



That’s ridiculous.  I am so sorry.  There is definitely no rational thought put in to how tokens are collected.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Merry Christmas from Scrooge-ernova.View attachment 369685



Great picture. Doesn’t look too crowded or did you just get a good angle?


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Great picture. Doesn’t look too crowded or did you just get a good angle?


Extra magic hours (the free ones) till midnight.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> That’s ridiculous.  I am so sorry.  There is definitely no rational thought put in to how tokens are collected.


Wow....sarge comes back 6 hours later with nothing. Done with this event. So dumb


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I’m sorry but what the $&%! were they thinking making sarge my only person who can get belle’s ear hats and it takes 6 hours. Are you kidding me? So it’ll take me at least 30 hours to get her.... that’s crap



Have a feeling they are gonna lose a fair share of players pulling this c**p! And an even larger number of people who won’t quit, but play the game less.



mmmears said:


> And in typical stupid-gambling-RNG style, I have all the epic fabric pieces but I'm still short several of the glitchy ones that should drop easily.  I know I'm not the only one, but thought I'd share.



Same here with the Epic fabric was basically uncommon for me. They really need to fix this, because it is really broke. Finished my Comfy costume Belle a few hours ago and have her out on her 8 hour mission. Baring any timer walls, I should begin Vanellope battle mission in the morning.



pooh'smate said:


> So after 2 days of sending everybody out for Belle's fabric I have 1 only 3 of the glitchy fabric. I set timers yesterday and today and this is all I have. If I don't get Vanellope because Jasmine and Belle took so long they will be hearing from me. I am not happy especially when some people were able to get Belle's costume in one day. I have all the characters so it isn't like I can only send out one person at a time either.



Sadly, future proof on how badly they ****** the drop rate %. @mmmears any myself had drop rates that were much better than they should have ever been, and yours have been much lower than they should be. I doubt I’ll be quitting this game after the event, but I really feel like I'm gonna really need to limit my playing time.


----------



## Cassiechap

Hi! I’m hoping i can get some help here. I was at WDW for over a week when this event began and i feel lost. I think I’m missing something. I have Ralph, Felix, Calhoun, yess, spamley, and Cinderella’s costume. I’ve almost collected everything for shank and jasmine. I still haven’t been able to collect anything for Vanellope... is that right? Should i be collecting for her somehow already?


----------



## Haley R

Cassiechap said:


> Hi! I’m hoping i can get some help here. I was at WDW for over a week when this event began and i feel lost. I think I’m missing something. I have Ralph, Felix, Calhoun, yess, spamley, and Cinderella’s costume. I’ve almost collected everything for shank and jasmine. I still haven’t been able to collect anything for Vanellope... is that right? Should i be collecting for her somehow already?


You should have at least one shoe from Cinderella but that’s it


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Have a feeling they are gonna lose a fair share of players pulling this c**p! And an even larger number of people who won’t quit, but play the game less.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here with the Epic fabric was basically uncommon for me. They really need to fix this, because it is really broke. Finished my Comfy costume Belle a few hours ago and have her out on her 8 hour mission. Baring any timer walls, I should begin Vanellope battle mission in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, future proof on how badly they ****** the drop rate %. @mmmears any myself had drop rates that were much better than they should have ever been, and yours have been much lower than they should be. I doubt I’ll be quitting this game after the event, but I really feel like I'm gonna really need to limit my playing time.


I probably won’t quit the game all together but this just reinforces my decision to NEVER spend actual money on this game. I won’t be spending gems on chests either


----------



## hopemax

The annoyance scale is definitely growing here.  In IOS, I have all the glitchy fabric but only 5 Belle Fabric.  In Windows, I only managed 1 Jasmine fabric. So I'm 13 away, and I'm starting to wonder if I'm even going to collect all I need for Jasmine before the event ends let alone, Belle and Vanellope.  Ariel is already a lost cause, I think.  Great feeling to have after buying both bundles.  Collecting for Shank is only slightly better.  I need 11 gloves, and 5 ear hats for her.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Wow....sarge comes back 6 hours later with nothing. Done with this event. So dumb


Which token is he not returning for you?


----------



## Disney_Alli

supernova said:


> Which token is he not returning for you?



She's trying to acquire Belle and of the characters she has he's the only one who can collect her ear hats I believe.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Which token is he not returning for you?





Disney_Alli said:


> She's trying to acquire Belle and of the characters she has he's the only one who can collect her ear hats I believe.


Yes he’s the only one who can get her ear hats for me so I assumed maybe he would bring them back every time. It would take 30 hours if I checked every time right at 6 hours and he managed to bring them every time. Now who knows how long it’ll take. I have 3/5 of her gloves from tink and she’s the only one that can bring those. She’s tried 5 or 6 times though.


----------



## supernova

Disney_Alli said:


> She's trying to acquire Belle and of the characters she has he's the only one who can collect her ear hats I believe.


That's ridiculous.  Stupid interns.


----------



## supernova

Finished all three useless black and white costumes.   Took two full days to get the last fabric.  Mickey is back on Belle fabric.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> Yes he’s the only one who can get her ear hats for me so I assumed maybe he would bring them back every time. It would take 30 hours if I checked every time right at 6 hours and he managed to bring them every time. Now who knows how long it’ll take. I have 3/5 of her gloves from tink and she’s the only one that can bring those. She’s tried 5 or 6 times though.


That's crazy.  Really bad design on their part.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Finished all three useless black and white costumes.   Took two full days to get the last fabric.  Mickey is back on Belle fabric.


Anything happen when you got the costumes?  I'm about 12 fabrics away to get both Minnie and Pete, that's pretty much all Mickey has been doing when not collecting for the princesses. I didn't want to spend my elixir yet, unless obtaining the classic costumes actually does something.  I try to keep about 30k in elixir on hand in case a new attraction drops.  I have about 42k right now.  If the costumes do nothing, which  I have a feeling is the case, I'll wait.


----------



## Megabear2

AND THE WINNER IS ....

On 12/4/2018 Gameloft and Disney announced that the game had been downloaded over 70 million times and earned over $114 million since launching in 2016!!

Apparently the current event is to mark this milestone ....


----------



## pooh'smate

mikegood2 said:


> Sadly, future proof on how badly they ****** the drop rate %. @mmmears any myself had drop rates that were much better than they should have ever been, and yours have been much lower than they should be. I doubt I’ll be quitting this game after the event, but I really feel like I'm gonna really need to limit my playing time.



I won't quit but I won't be spending any more money on this game.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anything happen when you got the costumes?  I'm about 12 fabrics away to get both Minnie and Pete, that's pretty much all Mickey has been doing when not collecting for the princesses. I didn't want to spend my elixir yet, unless obtaining the classic costumes actually does something.  I try to keep about 30k in elixir on hand in case a new attraction drops.  I have about 42k right now.  If the costumes do nothing, which  I have a feeling is the case, I'll wait.


Once you have Mickey and Minnie, there is a joint task for them to dance together.  Nothing happened after completing Pete.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Extra magic hours (the free ones) till midnight.



Those are the best ones (free)!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's crazy.  Really bad design on their part.


0/2 on belle’s ear hats


----------



## mara512

Sending Belle out on her Brainstorming task in 8 minutes.  Although I got decent drops for Belles comfy outfit, and I am happy about that, I know the frustration because Jasmine took forever. Something needs some serious fixing in the programming of this game.


----------



## wingweaver84

Having a _very _easy time collecting for Shank;hopefully I'll have her by tomorrow morning but Jasmine's ear tokens are a pain. With a week left I don't know how I'm going to get Belle,Ariel or even a shot at Vanellope.


----------



## 10CJ

I guess I am in the minority. I don't have many issues with this event so far. Yes, collecting for Jasmine's comfy outfit seemed to take forever but I still got stopped by the Belle's costume task time wall. I guess it remains to be seen how hard it is to get everything before the event is up. I finished all the fabrics for Belle's comfy outfit this morning and she is out on her 8 hour task. 

I think it is great that people are getting a chance to get characters they don't have. The few I don't have only ever seem to be available in chests, no thanks on that gamble. I can see how you might not get everything if you need to spend time getting the princesses you don't have. However there is still a decent amount of time left, so I think it is hard to say right now.  You can definitely argue that the princess should just be a side quest if wanted and not needed for the main event story line.


----------



## jb405

Haley R said:


> I’m sorry but what the $&%! were they thinking making sarge my only person who can get belle’s ear hats and it takes 6 hours. Are you kidding me? So it’ll take me at least 30 hours to get her.... that’s crap


Yep. I've been working on Belle for at least a day and a half and so far only one ear hat drop. I even decided to use my gems on a couple chests and I got 2 beauty and the beast characters. But neither of them are helpful for getting Belle. Ugh.


----------



## supernova

Megabear2 said:


> Apparently the current event is to mark this milestone ....


Not necessarily.  They were going to be doing this event anyway.  They fact that they have the audacity to boast about bilking players out of $141,000,000 is disgraceful.   No wonder Disney chose to discontinue their version of Crossy Road.  Hardly a comparable cash cow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wingweaver84 said:


> Having a _very _easy time collecting for Shank;hopefully I'll have her by tomorrow morning but Jasmine's ear tokens are a pain. With a week left I don't know how I'm going to get Belle,Ariel or even a shot at Vanellope.



I too found Shank relatively easy - or at least it felt like making continual progress

Jasimine's fabric on the other hand (or at least the gold one) is another matter - many rounds of returning noting ... still need 4 more of those, only 1 more of the glitch fabric


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Those are the best ones (free)!


Getting harder to come by these days. Most parks had ticketed events at night and day.  I guess because this was sandwiched between two Christmas party dates, they threw guests a bone and let us stay until midnight.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

I have more or less given up on this event. Have been collecting since Jasmine and Shank became available and just now hit welcome on Shank. I have all of Jasmine’s glitched fabric, but still sitting at 7/20 comfy. If you’re counting, that means I gathered 2 comfy fabrics in 4(?) days. Just gonna quit trying. Will check in a couple of times a day and get as far as I can, but I give up. Gameloft won. Or lost I guess, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## minniesBFF

I am just now welcoming Shank as well, and still need 7 more comfy fabrics for Jasmine.  This event is draining.


----------



## Hoodie

My collections for Belle's comfy fabric have gone like this:

-3 comfy almost immediately
-nothing for 24 hours
-3 more
-overnight
-1 this morning
-nothing since.

I need 3 more.  I don't even want to collect fabric for poor Ariel.  I think I'm going to start collecting fabric in my dreams.


----------



## Hoodie

supernova said:


> Finished all three useless black and white costumes.   Took two full days to get the last fabric.  Mickey is back on Belle fabric.


I forgot this was still a thing.  MORE FABRIC!


----------



## mmmears

Unlike Jasmine's fabric, I didn't have lots of trouble getting Belle's comfy outfit.  I have Yess and Ralph doing some task now.  Just not feeling this event.  There's too much to do, too much chance involved, and a storyline that I'm not even following at this point.  



supernova said:


> Once you have Mickey and Minnie, there is a joint task for them to dance together.  Nothing happened after completing Pete.



Thanks for sharing.  I guess Merlin can just keep his magic elixir for the time being.


----------



## Haley R

jb405 said:


> Yep. I've been working on Belle for at least a day and a half and so far only one ear hat drop. I even decided to use my gems on a couple chests and I got 2 beauty and the beast characters. But neither of them are helpful for getting Belle. Ugh.


Wow of course not lol


----------



## wingweaver84

Just welcomed Jasmine,now I have to gather parts for her costume. Question:can I still get Belle and Ariel without having to rely on their costumes?


----------



## PrincessP

Hoodie said:


> I forgot this was still a thing.  MORE FABRIC!



Not only that, but there is still plenty of room in the Princess Dressing room for more princesses in new, comfy costumes. This will not be the last time we see a fabric collection like this during an event. Ugh!


----------



## mikegood2

Just started to collect Virus Fragments for Vanellope! 

They are epic, you need 15 and there are 4 missions/Quests that use all the WiR characters.

2 hour - Ralph/Fix
4 hour - Yes/Shank
4 hour -  Calhoun
6 hour - Spamley

Or you can buy her for $10


----------



## tyedye

mikegood2 said:


> Just started to collect Virus Fragments for Vanellope!
> 
> They are epic, you need 15 and there are 4 missions/Quests that use all the WiR characters.
> 
> 2 hour - Ralph/Fix
> 4 hour - Yes/Shank
> 4 hour -  Calhoun
> 6 hour - Spamley
> 
> Or you can buy her for $10


Do you know what level the characters need to be for these quests? I have all my characters ready to level up but wanted to wait so they don’t interfere with this. Just started the one hr welcome for Belle’s costume and still need to do the 8hr quest and one other one.


----------



## xthebowdenx

First collection for virus fragment and.... nothing.

Collection 2 and 3... nothing.

edit: collection 4 and 5... nothing.


----------



## supernova

Cherry Limeade said:


> I have more or less given up on this event. Have been collecting since Jasmine and Shank became available and just now hit welcome on Shank. I have all of Jasmine’s glitched fabric, but still sitting at 7/20 comfy. If you’re counting, that means I gathered 2 comfy fabrics in 4(?) days. Just gonna quit trying. Will check in a couple of times a day and get as far as I can, but I give up. Gameloft won. Or lost I guess, depending on how you look at it.



Gameloft only wins once you pay the ten bucks for Vanellope.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Megabear2 said:


> AND THE WINNER IS ....
> 
> On 12/4/2018 Gameloft and Disney announced that the game had been downloaded over 70 million times and earned over $114 million since launching in 2016!!
> 
> Apparently the current event is to mark this milestone ....


Wow...maybe we are being too generous in our complaints/ requests.  We should be asking for a lot more if this game is performing so well.  That's a whole lot of programming textbook money.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finished my last final of the year and also got my last Belle fabric.  Today is a good day!!!!  

@Haley R - did your drops get any better?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Just started to collect Virus Fragments for Vanellope!
> 
> They are epic, you need 15 and there are 4 missions/Quests that use all the WiR characters.
> 
> 2 hour - Ralph/Fix
> 4 hour - Yes/Shank
> 4 hour -  Calhoun
> 6 hour - Spamley
> 
> Or you can buy her for $10


Do you know what the difference between epic and legendary tokens are?  Which one is harder to get?  I don't think I ever really understood the token breakdown.  I just know that if it is not uncommon, it will take awhile.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Do you know what the difference between epic and legendary tokens are?  Which one is harder to get?  I don't think I ever really understood the token breakdown.  I just know that if it is not uncommon, it will take awhile.



I believe Legendary is the toughest, but honestly I don’t even know anymore.  Also, don’t believe they have ever stated what the percentages of getting an item for each difficulty level and if they ever change that the percentages. I’m convinced they made the epics much higher, atleast for me, for Belles Comfy fabric. It’s why ive Been pushing for them to give us 100% drop rates and just increase time required or number required for the difficulty level.


----------



## pooh'smate

I am up to 7 of Belle's comfy fabric and I have 9 of the glitch fabric.


----------



## CallieMar

Just got the last of Belle’s comfy fabric now. Belle and Cinderella will be on their 8 hour token tasks overnight.


----------



## mmmears

CallieMar said:


> Just got the last of Belle’s comfy fabric now. Belle and Cinderella will be on their 8 hour token tasks overnight.



Good timing!


----------



## Aces86

minniesBFF said:


> I am just now welcoming Shank as well, and still need 7 more comfy fabrics for Jasmine.  This event is draining.



It is! I’m way behind but I don’t play all the time, morning before work, on my lunch break, and evening after work so I guess that’s my fault. I just started building slaughter race after finally finishing Jasmine. Would like to have all the princess outfits just for completeness sake but who knows. I’m not a big fan of how they made them look anyway


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> It is! I’m way behind but I don’t play all the time, morning before work, on my lunch break, and evening after work so I guess that’s my fault. I just started building slaughter race after finally finishing Jasmine. Would like to have all the princess outfits just for completeness sake but who knows. I’m not a big fan of how they made them look anyway



Frankly, any game that expects 24/7 gameplay is ridiculous.  Just one person's opinion.    I hope you get them all - I feel the same way but I'm not going to devote much time to it either.


----------



## xthebowdenx

6 and 7... and nothing.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Has anyone, AT ALL, gotten a virus fragment token?


----------



## mmmears

xthebowdenx said:


> Has anyone, AT ALL, gotten a virus fragment token?



Nope.  My characters have all come home empty handed.


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> Has anyone, AT ALL, gotten a virus fragment token?



Have a total of 3 today. Got 1 on my very first 2h job, and nothing else for the day, until I just got 2/3 on my last haul.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finished my last final of the year and also got my last Belle fabric.  Today is a good day!!!!
> 
> @Haley R - did your drops get any better?


If you mean for the belle ear hats, I have 2 now. It just takes lots of time with sarge needing 6 hours each time. I really only have time to check twice a day on him.


----------



## hopemax

IOS - Belle is feeling comfy and off on her 8 hr Vanellope token task.  I'm assuming I will start collecting virus tokens in the morning. 

Windows - Shank needs 5 more gloves (EDIT: 3 more, Buzz and Felix finished before I went to bed).  It should be easier, but Ralph and Spamley have been unable to help because of all their time wasting bringing back no Jasmine fabric after each 6hr task.  Seriously, I don't think they've dropped a single fabric.  I am down to 9 fabrics for Jasmine.  I'm guessing it will take 2 more days if I'm lucky.  But I'm guessing, I'll reach the wall with Shank before I'm done with Jasmine.


----------



## supernova

As if by magic, or perhaps extreme cynicism, my prediction about completing all three "classic" costumes was spot on... I somehow found not one but TWO platinum chests in my park within three hours of each other.  Is my now-useless Steamboat Willie inside one of those chests???


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> IOS - Belle is feeling comfy and off on her 8 hr Vanellope token task.  I'm assuming I will start collecting virus tokens in the morning.


Not so fast Kemosabe... sadly there is a joint task for Ralph and Yesss, THEN you get the invitation to BUY Vanellope (or start the virus tolen quests).


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Not so fast Kemosabe... sadly there is a joint task for Ralph and Yesss, THEN you get the invitation to BUY Vanellope (or start the virus tolen quests).


They offer for you to buy her?


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> They offer for you to buy her?



Of course.  The real goal of all of this nonsense is to sell a few pixels on a phone game for actual money.  This event has a week to go.  I have 2 of the 15 tokens needed to get Vanellope.  She then needs to be at L2 and of course complete some tasks to just unlock the ability to look for Ariel's outfit.  Yeah even with the princesses this one is looking like the worst cash grab yet.


----------



## mara512

Well here we go again.  Sent everyone out to fight the virus and Ralph and Felix have gone twice but not one token.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Since there is no way I'm going to get even close to getting Vanellope, I'm not going to bother spending gems on Felix jr. Drops for Shank are decent I guess but Jasmine is yet another struggle. I remain unenthused about this event.


----------



## KPach525

Can those on the virus task share what level your WIR characters are? Still looking for min levels please


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Of course.  The real goal of all of this nonsense is to sell a few pixels on a phone game for actual money.  This event has a week to go.  I have 2 of the 15 tokens needed to get Vanellope.  She then needs to be at L2 and of course complete some tasks to just unlock the ability to look for Ariel's outfit.  Yeah even with the princesses this one is looking like the worst cash grab yet.


I have 3/5 ear hats for belle so I’ll be able to get her. I’m not sure if I’ll get her comfy costume but I don’t really care. I’m just mad I won’t be able to get vanellope


----------



## PrincessP

tyedye said:


> Do you know what level the characters need to be for these quests? I have all my characters ready to level up but wanted to wait so they don’t interfere with this. Just started the one hr welcome for Belle’s costume and still need to do the 8hr quest and one other one.





KPach525 said:


> Can those on the virus task share what level your WIR characters are? Still looking for min levels please



According to reddit spoiler site..

Required WIR Character level for completing the event sotyline：


Ralph - lvl6
Vanellope - lvl2
Fix-It Felix Jr. - lvl1
Calhoun - lvl1
Yesss - lvl4
Spamley - lvl4
Shank - lvl3


----------



## mara512

KPach525 said:


> Can those on the virus task share what level your WIR characters are? Still looking for min levels please



Not sure of the minimum but here’s mine
Spamley 7
Ralph 6
Calhoun 6
Yess 4
Shank 3
Felix 3


----------



## mara512

Do you suppose that the drop rates for Venellope defeat the virus token are dependent on the level of the characters?
Maybe that’s why the EC has been so abundant.  The higher the WIR character level the better the drop rate.  Just a thought.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

mara512 said:


> Do you suppose that the drop rates for Venellope defeat the virus token are dependent on the level of the characters?
> Maybe that’s why the EC has been so abundant.  The higher the WIR character level the better the drop rate.  Just a thought.



Nothing in this game would surprise me anymore, but I will say if that’s the case and level affects drop rates, that should be very clearly stated somewhere. 

Apparently, complaining here worked - now at 11/20 comfy Jasmine fabric.


----------



## jb405

Haley R said:


> I have 3/5 ear hats for belle so I’ll be able to get her. I’m not sure if I’ll get her comfy costume but I don’t really care. I’m just mad I won’t be able to get vanellope


 You are doing better than I am. So annoyed. I still only have two ear hats.


----------



## tonga

I was thinking about alternatives to this luck based system, and would like to see something where for uncommon tokens,the chance of getting the token is somehow tied to the level of the character collecting it.  For joint tasks, it could be based on the level of the lower character.  For example, if your character is level 1 it's a 10% chance of collecting the token, level 2 has 25% chance, up to 100% collection if your character is level 5 or 6.  Get rid of the pure luck based nonsense and have it tied to reward for levelling characters.


----------



## Haley R

jb405 said:


> You are doing better than I am. So annoyed. I still only have two ear hats.


I’m sorry :/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

finally got my last comfy fabric for Jasmine this morning and welcomed her - she is now doing her part of that 3-part princess quest

Worried about time left to get the rest for Vanellope and then Ariel's comfy


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Not so fast Kemosabe... sadly there is a joint task for Ralph and Yesss, THEN you get the invitation to BUY Vanellope (or start the virus tolen quests).



Yeah, I found that out during a middle of the night potty break.  But they are now done with that task, and everyone is off on their first virus collection.

Windows, both buildings dropped Jasmine fabric but the characters remain useless.  7 to go.


----------



## supernova

Started the virus collecting this morning and have 4/15. Not bothering with this happiness contest.  I mean, how many fake arcade games do I really need?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Started the virus collecting this morning and have 4/15. Not bothering with this happiness contest.  I mean, how many fake arcade games do I really need?



Wow!  You're doing well for one day!  And I feel the same about the contest.  zzzzzzz


----------



## Haley R

I just started welcoming belle so that’s good. Didn’t take as long as I thought it would. I also got mickey’s fantasmic outfit today so that’s fun!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Wow!  You're doing well for one day!  And I feel the same about the contest.  zzzzzzz


Just collected again.. up to 8 so far,  all in one day.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just collected again.. up to 8 so far,  all in one day.



Wow I'm at 8 and that's been 2 full days of collecting.  Good for you.  Not great for me since I'm stuck and it's not so fun.  Maybe you got some magic for being at WDW.


----------



## Araminta18

I started collecting last night at about midnight; I'm up to 7 virus fragments now.  Not too bad.


----------



## Onceler

I'm currently on the wrong side of the collecting algorithm. I've sent them out 14 times so far and I'm still at zero virus fragments.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Just collected again.. up to 8 so far,  all in one day.



Wow that’s great.  I am not too far behind you I am at 6 for the day.  The evening was certainly better for collecting than this morning.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Wow that’s great.  I am not too far behind you I am at 6 for the day.  The evening was certainly better for collecting than this morning.





mmmears said:


> Wow I'm at 8 and that's been 2 full days of collecting.  Good for you.  Not great for me since I'm stuck and it's not so fun.  Maybe you got some magic for being at WDW.


Well in all fairness,  I am sitting in ESPN at the Boardwalk as I type this, so...


----------



## SunDial

Started collecting this afternoon and I am at 4/15.


----------



## Haley R

Onceler said:


> I'm currently on the wrong side of the collecting algorithm. I've sent them out 14 times so far and I'm still at zero virus fragments.


Wow that’s terrible!


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Well in all fairness,  I am sitting in ESPN at the Boardwalk as I type this, so...


I’m so jealous!


----------



## mikegood2

I"m sitting at 7/15 in about a day and 1/2. Incredibly streaky going 1/2 a day with nothing and getting multiples on collections,



supernova said:


> Just collected again.. up to 8 so far,  all in one day.





mmmears said:


> Wow I'm at 8 and that's been 2 full days of collecting.  Good for you.  Not great for me since I'm stuck and it's not so fun.  Maybe you got some magic for being at WDW.





Araminta18 said:


> I started collecting last night at about midnight; I'm up to 7 virus fragments now.  Not too bad.





Onceler said:


> I'm currently on the wrong side of the collecting algorithm. I've sent them out 14 times so far and I'm still at zero virus fragments.



Maybe it’s not the case, but it feels like drop rates are more inconvenient this event? Either way, they really need to do something to fix it. I’m in favor of 100% drop rates and counter it with longer collection times and/or increasing number of items required to compensate drop rates.


----------



## hopemax

IOS - bad drop rates.  Only 2 virus tokens.  Windows.  Shank has been Welcomed, but her tasks require Ralph, so he and Spamley can't work on their unsuccessful Jasmine costume tasks.  As for Jasmine, I need 5 more Fabric.  I can hope that I'll finish tomorrow, but I doubt it.


----------



## mmmears

Onceler said:


> I'm currently on the wrong side of the collecting algorithm. I've sent them out 14 times so far and I'm still at zero virus fragments.



That's truly awful.  Just not right.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> IOS - bad drop rates.  Only 2 virus tokens.  Windows.  Shank has been Welcomed, but her tasks require Ralph, so he and Spamley can't work on their unsuccessful Jasmine costume tasks.  As for Jasmine, I need 5 more Fabric.  I can hope that I'll finish tomorrow, but I doubt it.


Why do you play on two different ones?


----------



## mikegood2

I’m gotten Virus fragments on my last 3 collected jobs!  So any wagers on how long my 0/?? will be tomorrow?


----------



## Wdw1015

Hearing everyone talk about their luck with the fragments just reminds me how annoyed I am with the game that I’m still waiting for 3 more Belle fabrics. Took me forever to get Jasmine’s fabrics and really put me behind. Been almost 24 hours since the last Belle drop...erg.


----------



## kaetra

It took me 3 days with timers and Felix to get Belle’s Fabrics. 

I starting working on Vanellope’s Epic virus tokens and quickly gave up and bought her so i can just be done with it. I guess that’s what they count on, they got my 10 bucks. But I’m happy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just started collecting the virus blocks - fearful how long it will take but that some of you have had decent success gives me some hope

I am doing the airplane mode thing for the happiness event - I have gotten 3 sugar rushes and like 5 or 6 fix it Felix’s- but no bigger shooting game yet so hoping to get one of those this time


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'll give it a few more days, but, I'm at zero virus fragments myself and I just started collecting last night.


----------



## wingweaver84

I think this event might be over for me on both devices. I'm still working towards Jasmine's costume on Windows but I doubt I'll be getting Belle or Ariel on either device.(I lucked out since I do have all but Ariel on iOS). Used my $5 gift card from Bing Rewards to get Niceland,AND I got Zootopia Racetrack in my platinum chest reward!


----------



## mmmears

Got one token this morning.  This is just dragging on and on and I'm enjoying it.    I'm not going to reward them by paying for anything at this point.  If I don't get Vanellope that's fine.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

5 of 15 here. This is reminiscent of the last several events, slowly progressive payoff  timed to frustrate people into paying.
Forums full of people saying they’re fed up and either paying or quitting. Each time I get frustrated, but stay patient, and get the final character shortly before the deadline.


----------



## mmmears

HappyRoadTrip said:


> 5 of 15 here. This is reminiscent of the last several events, slowly progressive payoff  timed to frustrate people into paying.
> Forums full of people saying they’re fed up and either paying or quitting. Each time I get frustrated, but stay patient, and get the final character shortly before the deadline.



So far I've been the same.  But I promise I'll quit before I give them even one dollar for this event.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> So far I've been the same.  But I promise I'll quit before I give them even one dollar for this event.


I’ll never give a phone game my money because I don’t see the value in using my money that way. If I don’t get vanellope fine...it’s literally a game on my phone. I’d rather spend my money on real life experiences


----------



## Onceler

I finally received my first virus fragment. I got it on the 23rd attempt. I've had some dry spells during past events, but this one was particularly bad.

Of course, things changed and I received virus fragments on attempts 24, 26 and 27. So after 22 attempts with none, I ended up with four in the last 5 attempts.


----------



## Haley R

I’m currently collecting for belle’s comfy outfit. I have 6/20 glitch fabric and 3/10 comfy fabric.


----------



## Mrterrific9

Hello everyone! 
I’ve been a lurker here for awhile and I finally made a profile not that long ago but still never posted anything...this all changes today *da da dummm**...this event is frustrating me to no end!!! Vanellope Virus drop is horrendous for me (2/15 out for the last two days) and it’s so sneaky for them to unlock her and Ariel costume so late in the game!!! I’ve been very, very fortunate for all past events but my luck seems to have finally run out


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Why do you play on two different ones?


At this point, that question is better left alone.  Logic has dissolved into moot fragments.


----------



## mikegood2

Mrterrific9 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I’ve been a lurker here for awhile and I finally made a profile not that long ago but still never posted anything...this all changes today *da da dummm**...this event is frustrating me to no end!!! Vanellope Virus drop is horrendous for me (2/15 out for the last two days) and it’s so sneaky for them to unlock her and Ariel costume so late in the game!!! I’ve been very, very fortunate for all past events but my luck seems to have finally run out



Welcome @Mrterrific9 I think many of us agree with your sentiments on this event. It just feels like they went into it with no thought and just threw stuff at it.

I’ve fallen short of the 80K EC for gem conversion for the last few events, but I’m over 141K EC for this event and have nothing to spend it on.

Do any of the chest collect any items for any of the WiR characters this event? They use to do that with previous events, but don’t think they have for this one. Can’t tell you the last useful, non-elixir, item I’ve gotten from a chest.

I’m actually doing well with Vanellope
Virus Fragments with 12/15, but still feel like I’m behind schedule this event. Won’t start collecting for Ariel’s comfy costume with 5 days left.

Speaking on Princess comfy costumes, I have no idea what the point of it is. all I know is I never want to see anything like it again.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Don't know if anyone mentioned this before or not,  and it's not important, just an observation. They're using the same battle music they used for Big Hero 6.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KimRonRufus said:


> Don't know if anyone mentioned this before or not,  and it's not important, just an observation. They're using the same battle music they used for Big Hero 6.


Heh, funny.  I usually play with the sound off.  Guess it goes hand in hand with the recycled Aladdin and BatB stories.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi everyone!!  Been Christmas shopping the last 2 days so I haven't played as much as I'd like.  I have a measly 4 fragments to my name.  Getting a little nervous about having enough time to get Ariel's comfy duds.  Looks like I'm the odd one playing the happiness mini-event.  I'm still missing the motorcycle arcade game.  But I do have 5 Felix and 4 Sugar Rush games to re-gift to Merlin for Christmas.

As a result of my frivolous gift spending, I am now poor (like spaghetti-os and ramen noodles poor for the next week) so I will have plenty of time to try to catch up!!  I know the drops are a pain, but I'm not discouraged...yet.  We still have 5 glorious days of collecting ahead of us.

Also hoping that Gameloft gives me a free character, which was Wall-e, like they did last year for Christmas.  The only one I'm missing is Syndrome.  Sure would be nice to be complete.

Please don't get discouraged guys.  Drop rates suck for certain, but we still have each other!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So far 2 virus fragments from 10 tries - so I guess not too bad

BTW just to check that this lates BatB side quest with finding the book in the library is literally and exact repeat of a previous storyline, right?  I am not just making that up/glitch in the matrix correct?


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> So far 2 virus fragments from 10 tries - so I guess not too bad
> 
> BTW just to check that this lates BatB side quest with finding the book in the library is literally and exact repeat of a previous storyline, right?  I am not just making that up/glitch in the matrix correct?


Unfortunately, you are correct.  I'm sure it was just a mistake by the overworked holiday interns.  They would never ever just regurgitate a storyline.


----------



## DMMom

I’m so excited. Last virus fragment dropped. 60 minutes to welcome Vanellope. Now everyone is out trying to get her ear hats and hero token to get her to level 2 to get to Ariel’s comfy clothes. The drops were horrible and then finally got 4 in an hour.  Good luck.
(Note: You just need 1 hero medal, 1 ear hat, 2 WiFi, and 500ec. Once Vanellope is welcomed then the quests for Ariel show up.)


----------



## mara512

I am at 10 virus fragments so I am hoping tomorrow I can get the last five.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> At this point, that question is better left alone.  Logic has dissolved into moot fragments.


Ah okay lol. I was just curious


----------



## Araminta18

Just got vanellope!  Hoping to level her up to 2 tonight and get started on ariel's comfy fabric...


----------



## hopemax

Windows - I have Jasmine's Comfy costume.  Slaughter Race is being built, Jasmine is working on her Vanellope token.  Starting on Belle tomorrow.  I might have to get on the computer during the middle of the night potty break, to put Ralph on his longer task after the attraction finishes.  IOS - a lousy 5 virus tokens.  But I have Steamboat Pete's costume finishing that bit.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Wdw1015 said:


> Hearing everyone talk about their luck with the fragments just reminds me how annoyed I am with the game that I’m still waiting for 3 more Belle fabrics. Took me forever to get Jasmine’s fabrics and really put me behind. Been almost 24 hours since the last Belle drop...erg.



I'm in a similar position, with 5 Belle Fabrics to go and that's with Felix. I'm seriously considering stopping playing this game after this event. I want to finish it so I can get Vanellope


----------



## Windwaker4444

Got up to 11 fragments tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow I'll unlock Vanellope.  Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

up to 5 virus fabrics, so slow but somewhat steady progress

See they have a bundle for Vanellope and a new concession stand (with pancakes and milkshakes) for $9.99


----------



## jb405

Looks like I'm going to be cursed with awful drop rates for belles comfy outfit. After 24 hours I'm only at 2/20 and 1/10. At this point Im guessing vanellope will be beyond my reach.


----------



## DMMom

Of course the 10 Ariel scale fabrics are legendary. I refuse to pay real money for the comfy clothes that don’t really help with anything. It is going to be a long 5 days given the Mayor drop rates.


----------



## karmstr112

DMMom said:


> Of course the 10 Ariel scale fabrics are legendary. I refuse to pay real money for the comfy clothes that don’t really help with anything. It is going to be a long 5 days given the Mayor drop rates.



I agree on the comfy clothes. I've got 117k EC, if I ever get the 3 last fragments so I can welcome Vanellope, I plan on concentrating on leveling up Wreck it crew for the rest of the event.


----------



## mikegood2

DMMom said:


> Of course the 10 Ariel scale fabrics are legendary. I refuse to pay real money for the comfy clothes that don’t really help with anything. It is going to be a long 5 days given the Mayor drop rates.



I’m wondering if we will be able to continue collecting for comfy costumes after the event ends? That said no way I’m gonna pay for a useless outfit that will not only be forgotten about after this event, but is worthless for this event.

Hoping that I can begin collecting for Ariel today. Was able to begin welcoming Vanellope right before bed, but have gone 0 for my first 2 sets of collecting.



karmstr112 said:


> I agree on the comfy clothes. I've got 117k EC, if I ever get the 3 last fragments so I can welcome Vanellope, I plan on concentrating on leveling up Wreck it crew for the rest of the event.



I’m at 148K and also gonna concentrate on WiR characters once I get Vanellope to level 2 and open up Ariel’s comfy costume. I’ll also work her costume, but focus on characters.

148K EC
97 WiFi

*Ralph*: 7 (ready for 8)
*Vanellope*: 1
*Fix* it *Felix* : 6 (ready for 7)
*Calhoun*: 6 (ready for 7)
*Spamley* : 6 (ready for 7)
*Yesss* : 6 
*Shank* : 5 (ready for 6)


----------



## galaxygirl76

Finally just starting welcoming Shank. Need 9 more fabrics for Jasmine's comfy outfit so we'll see if that happens. I have a lot more currency than I usually have during these events which is odd because I have been able to finish all the events since the Snow White one while I'm not even going to get close on this one and I always had to hustle glto get enough event currency to get evetything.


----------



## Haley R

jb405 said:


> Looks like I'm going to be cursed with awful drop rates for belles comfy outfit. After 24 hours I'm only at 2/20 and 1/10. At this point Im guessing vanellope will be beyond my reach.


That just proves the drop rates are so off. I also was working on Belle’s costume for around 24 hours now (maybe a little longer) and this is what I have: 15/20 glitch fabric and 6/10 comfy fabric. This round has been much more generous to me than when I was collecting for Jasmine.


----------



## Araminta18

Started collecting for Ariel this morning—so far one drop of her fabric.


----------



## mmmears

I've been one item short for Vanellope for almost 24 hours now.  Tedious repetitive gameplay does not = a fun game.


----------



## AJGolden1013

For those that are there. Who collects for Ariel’s fabrics and what are the times for collection.i hear d they are legendary. Not cool.


----------



## Toots1

Hi I'm new to this thread. Just thought I'd say hi & ask for tips if possible...
I wish I was there at this point! Been collecting fragments for 28+ hours, sent them all out as often as possible ( even setting timers on Alexa to remind me!) In that time & I've just managed to collect my 1st one tonight!! My friend got her 1st in her 1st 2 hours! How do the odds on that work? It's so tedious to keep collecting nothing each time. I thought it was supposed to be an enjoyable game. 
This event has been much more difficult than others. I also think gameloft are getting so greedy doing way too many events with less time between. 
Can anyone give me any tips on how to get more fragments with success please? I don't want to buy Venelope as gameloft have made millions on this game according to what I've read & can't justify £10 for one character but running out of time. Happiness is as high as it can be... Thank you!


----------



## supernova

Disgusted that Gameloft immediately offered both Vanellope and Comfy Ariel for sale, which means that they know time is short on the game.  Disappointed by those here who already paid for them, especially for Ariel, with five whole days to go.  Seriously, folks...


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> For those that are there. Who collects for Ariel’s fabrics and what are the times for collection.i hear d they are legendary. Not cool.



I am not there yet, but I was wondering the same as I am close to that point.  I googled and found https://www.google.com/amp/s/jaysen...eck-it-ralph-event-disney-magic-kingdoms/amp/

So it shows...

Glitched fabric
Calhoun 2 hrs check for trouble
Mickey pirate 4 hr dance jig
Yessss 4 hr counting hearts
Princess Dressing room

He says you’re lucky to get one a day of the next fabric...
Scale fabric
Cindy 4 hrs relaxing
Jas 4 hrs take quiz
Fix it 2 hrs checking connection 
??Belle 4 hrs sort library???
Princess dressing room 
??

Last 2 don’t show up on his photo so I am kind of guessing on those.


----------



## PrincessP

Toots1 said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread. Just thought I'd say hi & ask for tips if possible...
> I wish I was there at this point! Been collecting fragments for 28+ hours, sent them all out as often as possible ( even setting timers on Alexa to remind me!) In that time & I've just managed to collect my 1st one tonight!! My friend got her 1st in her 1st 2 hours! How do the odds on that work?
> 
> Can anyone give me any tips on how to get more fragments with success please? Happiness is as high as it can be... Thank you!



Welcome. You’re not alone in your frustrations. Drop rates appear to be completely random, luck of the draw.


----------



## Peachkins

I'm still working on collecting Vanellope's items, just hit the halfway point. I think I'd be more stressed about finishing everything, but I really couldn't care less about Ariel's comfy costume.


----------



## SunDial

Here are the times for the outfit.    I am at 4/15 (uncommon) and 2/10 (legendary)


----------



## mara512

On my collection first thing this morning I got 3 bringing my total to 14 the rest of the day nothing.  So I am guessing I will be lucky if I get my last one tomorrow.

Edited to add - just got my last token.   Welcoming Vanellope now.


----------



## karmstr112

Finally, I'm welcoming Vanellope


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Disgusted that Gameloft immediately offered both Vanellope and Comfy Ariel for sale, which means that they know time is short on the game.  Disappointed by those here who already paid for them, especially for Ariel, with five whole days to go.  Seriously, folks...


Completely agree. I haven’t even gotten belle’s costume but that’s okay. Dh would kill me if I spent $10 on a phone game and I wouldn’t blame him. It just supports the company to keep events like this.


----------



## mmmears

Finally got that last piece and I'm welcoming Vanellope now.  It shouldn't take 24 hours for ONE item to drop when it's a timed event.  



Haley R said:


> Completely agree. I haven’t even gotten belle’s costume but that’s okay. Dh would kill me if I spent $10 on a phone game and I wouldn’t blame him. It just supports the company to keep events like this.



I totally agree.  Sending them money during this event will guarantee that there will be more just as bad as this one.


----------



## tasmith1993

Haven’t been able to check as much the last few days, I’ve been in California visiting the boyfriend’s family and at Disneyland!

With that said, I’m still at 7/15 boxes for vanellope so I suppose I’m not doing as bad as it could be 

I’m up to 87k EC. Was hoping I could get the extra 15500 needed for vanellope/ariel’s costume and still have time to do as much leveling as possible and keep the 80k for gem conversion, but we will see if I even get half of that done.


----------



## Araminta18

Ariel's comfy fabrics are ridiculous.  I have both premium characters and been sending them out constantly since this morning.  I have one.  UNO.  That's like 15 or 20 tries, and ONE.  Ridiculous.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Completely agree. I haven’t even gotten belle’s costume but that’s okay. Dh would kill me if I spent $10 on a phone game and I wouldn’t blame him. It just supports the company to keep events like this.


For ten bucks you could buy your kids a real set of pajamas instead of a fake one in a game.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Disgusted that Gameloft immediately offered both Vanellope and Comfy Ariel for sale, which means that they know time is short on the game.  Disappointed by those here who already paid for them, especially for Ariel, with five whole days to go.  Seriously, folks...





Haley R said:


> Completely agree. I haven’t even gotten belle’s costume but that’s okay. Dh would kill me if I spent $10 on a phone game and I wouldn’t blame him. It just supports the company to keep events like this.



I think it’s incredibly generous of them to let us spend $10 each for Vanellope and Ariel’s costume, or better yet $20 dollars for both! They realized drop rates are awful for many of us, so there giving us the option to avoid the aggravation, right from the start, for a small price. What else should we expect them to do? It’s not like they could make the drop better, right?


----------



## CallieMar

Surprisingly got the last virus to drop. I was convinced it would take a couple more cycles before getting it. 

I actually totally forgot about Ariel’s comfy costume. 10 legendary fabrics in 4 1/2 days, huh?  I’m not too worried if I can’t get it in time.


----------



## LeCras

Just did my first collection for Ariel's comfy, got one glitched and no comfy fabric. Definitely not panicking yet - still have over four days to go. I think overall I seem to be happier with this event than a lot of people here. My drops have probably been average, not great but certainly not as bad as some have described. I don't have time to play as much as I'd like since I work full time and have a 4 year old to look after (plus we're hosting Christmas this year, so making lots of preparations for that) but I'm still fairly confident I'll be able to finish the event.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> For ten bucks you could buy your kids a real set of pajamas instead of a fake one in a game.


Very true. I don’t have kids but Dh and I could use that $10 on something else for sure


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I think it’s incredibly generous of them to let us spend $10 each for Vanellope and Ariel’s costume, or better yet $20 dollars for both! They realized drop rates are awful for many of us, so there giving us the option to avoid the aggravation, right from the start, for a small price. What else should we expect them to do? It’s not like they could make the drop better, right?


Do you think if they charged a one time fee for the game the drop rates would be better? I have a feeling it wouldn’t change much.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Do you think if they charged a one time fee for the game the drop rates would be better? I have a feeling it wouldn’t change much.



It wouldn't.  They are greedy.  They would still make it like this so that people would send in more money.  Just one player's opinion.  I've played lots of phone games and I've never seen this level of manipulation to convince people to send in their hard earned cash.

ETA - I am sure this isn't the only game that does this, but it's the first one I have encountered.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> It wouldn't.  They are greedy.  They would still make it like this so that people would send in more money.  Just one player's opinion.  I've played lots of phone games and I've never seen this level of manipulation to convince people to send in their hard earned cash.


Most games that you have to pay to make progress I get bored with and quit soon after downloading. I think the only reason I still have this one is because of the Disney aspect.

In other news, I'm finally welcoming Belle's comfy outfit!


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Most games that you have to pay to make progress I get bored with and quit soon after downloading. I think the only reason I still have this one is because of the Disney aspect.
> 
> In other news, I'm finally welcoming Belle's comfy outfit!



Yay!  Glad to see you're getting closer to getting Vanellope!


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yay!  Glad to see you're getting closer to getting Vanellope!


Think I can get her in 4 days? It took me longer than others to get Belle's costume, but I think that's because I had to get Belle first.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Think I can get her in 4 days? It took me longer than others to get Belle's costume, but I think that's because I had to get Belle first.



I think you have a shot.  I don't think anything is guaranteed at this point, since the drop rates are so inconsistent.  But I think you "should" be able to get her.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I think you have a shot.  I don't think anything is guaranteed at this point, since the drop rates are so inconsistent.  But I think you "should" be able to get her.


I'm crossing my fingers! I could care less about Ariel's costume lol. I just like getting the characters, but don't care about the costumes.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m up to 9/15 virus fragments and have a full day of airports today. Hoping to start working on the costume soon but doubt I’ll get it. Oh well.


----------



## hopemax

Didn't update yesterday, so this is this morning's update instead.  IOS - 14 virus fragments.  Windows - only at 11/3 for Belle costume.

On Reddit and FB, I've only seen a couple of people say they have finished.  In general, everyone seems really unhappy with this event.


----------



## mikegood2

Yeah, I haven’t read about many people being happy with this event, myself included. Unless you really love WiR or didn’t have a few of the Princess, I’m not sure what there really has been to like? 

While I don’t see them *ever* *doing* *it*, they really need to have a 2 or 3 month event hiatus. I think a lot of us need a nice “break”. I’m not against them releasing new content, but do it as an update, not an event.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

I finished the event this morning and it was extremely anticlimactic.  Not even a quest for Ariel once I got her comfy outfit - just a pop up message saying "thanks for playing this event" or something to that effect.  One thing I thought was hilarious (and I'm being extremely sarcastic here) was that once I had gathered all the fabrics for Ariel's costume, Gameloft did try to entice me to buy the outfit with money before I could click the button to buy her with the fabrics I'd just collected.  Ummm.... No thanks.

But for those who think Ariel's costume will be impossible to get, I wouldn't stress as it's a fairly useless item.  I don't yet have Ariel at lvl 10 so the only event task I can do with her is a 2-hour one where she disappears into the princess dressing room (can't even see her interacting with the dressing room environment).  Basically, the costume adds absolutely nothing to the game experience and is barely worth having when you earn her through gameplay.  And I certainly wouldn't want anyone spending money on it.  I know it's tough for us complete-ists to let things go but, in this case, Elsa definitely has the right idea 

Good luck to all that you reach your own personal event goals before Friday!


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> Most games that you have to pay to make progress I get bored with and quit soon after downloading. I think the only reason I still have this one is because of the Disney aspect.
> 
> In other news, I'm finally welcoming Belle's comfy outfit!



 WOOHOO!   Congratulations


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I haven’t read about many people being happy with this event, myself included. Unless you really love WiR or didn’t have a few of the Princess, I’m not sure what there really has been to like?
> 
> While I don’t see them *ever* *doing* *it*, they really need to have a 2 or 3 month event hiatus. I think a lot of us need a nice “break”. I’m not against them releasing new content, but do it as an update, not an event.



New content yes.  I want Christmas decorations.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I don't even think Ariel should be involved in this event at all. Certainly not in the end, at least. Vanellope should be the final character, and she's hard enough to get as it is. If they wanted to include Ariel, she should have been one of the early "earnable" ones like Belle and Jasmine, for those who needed them, instead of Cinderella, who is permanent content. JUST SAYIN'.


----------



## Hoodie

went to bed last night needing 3 virus pieces.  after several rounds today , I am now needing 2 virus pieces.

Ugh.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> WOOHOO!   Congratulations


Thank you! Belle is doing her 8 hour task now.


----------



## hopemax

Just clicked Welcome Vanellope in IOS.  Now, I wonder how long it will take to collect her tokens to level her up to 2


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Didn't update yesterday, so this is this morning's update instead.  IOS - 14 virus fragments.  Windows - only at 11/3 for Belle costume.
> 
> On Reddit and FB, I've only seen a couple of people say they have finished.  In general, everyone seems really unhappy with this event.



I looked at the FB page.  I saw a ton of complaints, and a few idiots saying this is the best event ever (gameloft mole perhaps?) and then gameloft only responds to those few posts and ignores the rest.  And when called out on that they side hide and cower in the corner with all the money they are making from people paying them for this event.



mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I haven’t read about many people being happy with this event, myself included. Unless you really love WiR or didn’t have a few of the Princess, I’m not sure what there really has been to like?
> 
> While I don’t see them *ever* *doing* *it*, they really need to have a 2 or 3 month event hiatus. I think a lot of us need a nice “break”. I’m not against them releasing new content, but do it as an update, not an event.



I think I've been saying that all along LOL, and even put it into that stupid survey that they totally ignored.  I agree they don't want to do it.  It would require creativity instead of threats that you're running out of time.  Yeah, I'm really positive about this game these days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

up to 12 virus tokens so hopeful I might get to start welcoming Vanellope later today or first thing in the morning 

I liked how this event started (to be fair, I do rather like Wreck it Ralph) but I think it suffers from what a lot of the events do - they teeter out at the end and become a slog to get the items for the last character.  I know they want to make it a bit challenging to entice people to spend money but I wonder if the events would benefit from only being like 3 weeks instead of 4 and make it less of a slog to get all these "epic" tokens.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> up to 12 virus tokens so hopeful I might get to start welcoming Vanellope later today or first thing in the morning
> 
> I liked how this event started (to be fair, I do rather like Wreck it Ralph) but I think it suffers from what a lot of the events do - they teeter out at the end and become a slog to get the items for the last character.  I know they want to make it a bit challenging to entice people to spend money but I wonder if the events would benefit from only being like 3 weeks instead of 4 and make it less of a slog to get all these "epic" tokens.



Good luck with Penelope! Just a reminder, you still need to get her up to level 2 before you can start Ariel. Think it took me just under a day. Also, I’m wondering if people will still be able to collect for comfy outfits after the event ends? I don’t see why they shouldn’t.

It’s funny, I was just gonna respond to @mmmears post about possibly cutting the event times down. 3 would be an improvement, but I think 2 weeks would be much better.


----------



## tasmith1993

I really miss having to battle the event villains. It took forever because you had to do the 2-6 hr tasks like 25 times, but at least you knew you were going to complete that step of the event in 25 collections.

I wish they would mix the events up and actually make it slightly less cookie cutter, but we all know that would be too much work.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Well I’ve been working on getting Vanellope since Friday afternoon, have both premium characters, and I’ve got only 10 virus tokens.  I’ve never had a drop rate this bad.


----------



## AJGolden1013

In just under an hour I start collecting to move Vanellope to level 2 and then I begin the round the clock collections for Ariel.  Is it just me or is this event a bit draining and not really fun this go round.


----------



## Crusader10hky

Man I was happy to find out that I could finally get Belle with this event. Careful what you wish for. I’ve been running collection tasks CONSTANTLY for 6 days and still need 1 more token. No way I can finish this one even though i have ariel.


----------



## DarrylR

Finally deleted the game from my phone. Didn’t play this last event as I had no interest in that film. Was cool with the event, just skipped it to focusing on levelling everyone up to ten. However, all I really wanted was the steamboat. I purchased 18 chests in an attempt to get the only attraction I wanted (only the second time I’ve made in game purchases since the game was released). And guess what? Nothing but garbage. Why you can’t purchase the items you want outright is the most baffling decision I’ve seen. But whatever gets the kids gambling I guess. Turn them into mindless consumers as early as possible. I fell for it as well, so not sure what that makes me. But it feels good to stop the mindless tapping. Not sure why I wasted so much time on this game. I have anxiety and I thought it was calming. But in retrospect I think it was the exact opposite. My only real take away is that this greedy corporate cash grab has taken some of the shine off of Disney for me.


----------



## Haley R

Of course I get belle’s costume and still can’t start collecting for vanellope yet


----------



## Gothmic

DarrylR said:


> Finally deleted the game from my phone. Didn’t play this last event as I had no interest in that film. Was cool with the event, just skipped it to focusing on levelling everyone up to ten. However, all I really wanted was the steamboat.


Good for you, I’m getting close to doing the same. I finally got the ice rink last week from a chest now that it is useless for tokens as all my characters it helped with were at 10.
I’m working in the last comfy costume now but it’s not looking good before the event ends, but we’ll see what happens over the next couple days. I was a completionist, but since I can’t get the steamboat willie attraction I just can’t be.  I am missing the Pooh and mrs incredible costumes so not getting this one is no big deal.


----------



## Haley R

Of course I get belle’s costume and still can’t start collecting for vanellope yet. How many quests are there after getting her costume?? Took 8 hours to do her stupid task and now I have to level up yesss and then her and Ralph have to do a task. This is crap


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> Of course I get belle’s costume and still can’t start collecting for vanellope yet. How many quests are there after getting her costume?? Took 8 hours to do her stupid task and now I have to level up yesss and then her and Ralph have to do a task. This is crap



You can start collecting after Yess and Ralph finish their 6 hour task.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> You can start collecting after Yess and Ralph finish their 6 hour task.


Sigh....


----------



## hopemax

I think I'm done with collecting fabric tasks before bedtime.  IOS - Working on Ariel costume.  It timed out that I was able to upgrade Vanellope before I collected the Princesses 4 hr tasks, so I've already had 1 shot at Ariel fabric.  Got 1, 9 to go.  I feel semi-confident that I will finish the event in IOS.

Windows - Actually had decent luck today.  More so on Belle fabric than glitchy fabric, ironically.  I need 4 more Glitched Fabric and 2 more Belle Fabric.  I'm feeling confident that I'll at least get Belle costume.  But still not optimistic about Vanellope unless drop rates radically change.  Mostly because of the long tasks preceding collecting Virus tokens.  And Ariel comfy costume is not even happening.


----------



## tasmith1993

The RNG gods loved me today, so I am preparing to have impossible drops for the rest that I need.

I got the rest of my virus fragments during my travels today (was at 9/15 I think this morning) and welcomed Vanellope.
I am also 200 EC short of the 95500 EC I need for max gem conversion and vanellope level/Ariel costume. 

I’m sure after all that I will never get vanellope leveled up or have crap drops for Ariel. I figure I’ll work on leveling my other characters so I don’t waste the EC if I don’t get the costume


----------



## squirrel

I'm at 9/15 for the virus fragments.  I was at 4 or 5 this morning so drop rate has improved.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Still working on Ariel's comfy duds here.  I was worried since I only had 2 drop in a day and a half, and then tonight I actually got 3 comfy fabrics in a row.  I still need 5 more, but at least now I have hope again.  Hope everyone is having better luck with the comfy fabrics.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just a thought...if the interns are hoping we fork over $ for costumes, they really should make them at least a little useful. Can't even remember the last time I put any of them in their Lunar costumes.  History shows that we hardly ever use them (except for pirate Mickey).  Gameloft really should utilize them more in gameplay if they want us to actually "want" them.  Just my 2 cents. Have a good night everyone.  Here's to great drops!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Still working on Ariel's comfy duds here.  I was worried since I only had 2 drop in a day and a half, and then tonight I actually got 3 comfy fabrics in a row.  I still need 5 more, but at least now I have hope again.  Hope everyone is having better luck with the comfy fabrics.



I need 2 more and then I’m done with this event.  I just want to focus on leveling up my WiR characters and see how high I can level them. I've got 160K EC, so I don’t think I have to worry about gem conversion.  Also trying to place top 10 for striking gold for the 20 gems. Have no idea why they’ve had 3 this event, but not complaining if it nets me 60 gems.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Just a thought...if the interns are hoping we fork over $ for costumes, they really should make them at least a little useful. Can't even remember the last time I put any of them in their Lunar costumes.  History shows that we hardly ever use them (except for pirate Mickey).  Gameloft really should utilize them more in gameplay if they want us to actually "want" them.  Just my 2 cents. Have a good night everyone.  Here's to great drops!!!



Yeah, they’ve really dropped the ball with costumes. Not sure why they don’t have them help collect event items? Remember the *awful* Grumpy experience? One of the things they pushed with Grumpy was that he was going to be “special” and help with future events. Trying to remember the last time he was valuable.


----------



## supernova

Down to one last stupid fabric and then I can officially shelve this godawful event.

On the bright side, I have had two attractions in storage since placing all of the Wreck It Ralph attractions, but decided to shift buildings a bit and eureka, it ALL fits in the current space!  I even blew some gems because the are now selling two more concession stands... giant cherries and a pancake shake stand.  I have to find room for maybe five or so other stands, but at least every other building is back in play.  Of course it looks like an amusement park threw up all over my amusement park, but whatever.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just a thought...if the interns are hoping we fork over $ for costumes, they really should make them at least a little useful. Can't even remember the last time I put any of them in their Lunar costumes.  History shows that we hardly ever use them (except for pirate Mickey).  Gameloft really should utilize them more in gameplay if they want us to actually "want" them.  Just my 2 cents. Have a good night everyone.  Here's to great drops!!!


I don't have any of the Frozen costumes and I haven't skipped a beat with the game.

Oh, and why the hate for Bellhop Mickey and Chip & Dale in smoking jackets?  Lunar New Year rocks... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Haley R

I just started collecting virus tokens this morning so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## SunDial

For Ariel's comfy outfit the first 24 hours I got all 15 glitghed and 6 fabrics.   The next 24 hours zip, zero, nada.   Time to stsrt leveling up the characters


----------



## AJGolden1013

Still trying to level Vanellope to 2, so at least I have her, which means I have all the WiR characters, so that's something to be proud of


----------



## Hoodie

In the past 48 hours I've had 2 virus pieces drop.  Still need one. I actually took  Felix and Ralph out of rotation for a couple of hours to level up because they haven't dropped a single piece in all of their 2 hours missions.


----------



## ZellyB

Finally hit double digits (10) on virus fragments.  I've been working on those non-stop with all the characters for 3 days.  UGH.  But, at least I'm hopeful I'll get Vanellope by the end of the event.  I don't care about Ariel's comfy outfit at all.


----------



## figment_jii

I finally got Vanellope last night (so at least my main goal for the event is accomplished), but getting her to level 2 has been challenging.  Both Felix and Calhoun have token activities that overlap with her items, so if you need stuff for them, that can slow down your ability to collect her items needed to get to level 2.


----------



## fab1976

Can someone remind me what the maximum amount of event currency that can be converted to gems is?


----------



## AJGolden1013

I finally got Vanellope to level 2, so now I can try for the costume.  I don't know how it will go for the remaining time, but I'll just keep at it and see what happens


----------



## minniesBFF

This event is just garbage. I've been collecting for Belle's comfy costume since yesterday morning and have gotten ZERO comfy fabric drops.  I believe my chances of getting Vanellope are slim to none at this point, and I'm with others refusing to spend actual money on this game anymore. I gave up on thinking I would get Ariel a while ago.  Over it.


----------



## supernova

fab1976 said:


> Can someone remind me what the maximum amount of event currency that can be converted to gems is?


Tough call on this one.  It was normally up to 80,000 in currency, but I am right now just short of double that.  I'll be leveling up as many of my characters as I can, but will try to stay above the 80,000.  Most characters have low EC requirements, and I do not know if they announced how they are handling this event as far as gem conversion.


----------



## supernova

YAY!  Just finished Ariel's comfy outfit and...... nothing.  I got the pink pop-up screen saying "Thank you for participating in the event", so there are no quests for Ariel to be comfy.

I'm predicting a Princess and the Frog event next, just so the interns can make us re-live this Comfy Outfit bullsh!t once again, this time for Tiana.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

entering day 4 of trying to get virus cubes and finally up to 14 - so only one more.  Hopefully can get the last one the next cycle of collection and then work on getting her to level 2 and then work on Ariel's comfy outfit - but starting to get short on time


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Tough call on this one.  It was normally up to 80,000 in currency, but I am right now just short of double that.  I'll be leveling up as many of my characters as I can, but will try to stay above the 80,000.  Most characters have low EC requirements, and I do not know if they announced how they are handling this event as far as gem conversion.



They so half *ssed this entire event. I’m currently at 165K EC, so I’m really hoping for get rid of the 80K max and just make it 1 gem for every 2K EC, but that’s just wishfully thinking on my part. Also, sent about 1/2 my EC collectors home, because sending them on EC jobs is just a waste of time.



supernova said:


> YAY!  Just finished Ariel's comfy outfit and...... nothing.  I got the pink pop-up screen saying "Thank you for participating in the event", so there are no quests for Ariel to be comfy.
> 
> I'm predicting a Princess and the Frog event next, just so the interns can make us re-live this Comfy Outfit bullsh!t once again, this time for Tiana.



*NICE*! I’m just got my 14th, so now it’s time for the fun game of “How Long will it Take for the Final Item to Drop” I was stuck at 13 for 4 collection cycles, so I’m hoping not to repeat that.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *NICE*! I’m just got my 14th, so now it’s time for the fun game of “How Long will it Take for the Final Item to Drop” I was stuck at 13 for 4 collection cycles, so I’m hoping not to repeat that.


Nothing like waking up day after day and finding that only Felix dropped fabric.  Zero from the princesses or dressing room.  Every darn day.

I still have my characters out collecting currency because I want to try and level up as many characters as I can before this one ends.  I used to aim for level 7 for everyone, so I'll see if I can do that before everything switches back to magic.  There's no guarantee that characters will still only need less than 1,000 to keep bringing everyone up.  The only hold-out I have from pre-event is Ariel.  Can't see blowing so much EC to get her to 10 when I can do it in three days to use some of my useless magic.

Just happy to have all of my attractions out again.  Took some doing, and had to sacrifice a small handful of concession stands.  Need to get a list going of every single stand so I can see which ones are out and which are still in storage and need to be placed.  But full park, so that's something.


----------



## hopemax

Belle is in her comfy costume, and out on the 8 hour task for her Vanellope token.  Ralph and Yesss are the proper levels for their 6 hour task.  Debating whether I want to waste gems to speed up either of those 2 tasks so that I can begin Virus fragment collection sooner.  Or not bother, because it's unlikely I'll collect 15 fragments by the time the event ends, regardless, and if I'm better off saving gems to buy fragments at the end.  Or not bother with that either.

In IOS, Ariel's costume is at 5/4 but I started upgrading everyone else so now I have overlap with the glitched fabric, so that is going slower than usual.  I have 125K EC, so I'd rather upgrade whoever I can.  Still have time for Mickey / Dressing Room to drop fabric to get it done by the end of the event.  Plus, someone will still drop fabric even with other tokens.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Nothing like waking up day after day and finding that only Felix dropped fabric.  Zero from the princesses or dressing room.  Every darn day.
> 
> I still have my characters out collecting currency because I want to try and level up as many characters as I can before this one ends.  I used to aim for level 7 for everyone, so I'll see if I can do that before everything switches back to magic.  There's no guarantee that characters will still only need less than 1,000 to keep bringing everyone up.  The only hold-out I have from pre-event is Ariel.  Can't see blowing so much EC to get her to 10 when I can do it in three days to use some of my useless magic.
> 
> Just happy to have all of my attractions out again.  Took some doing, and had to sacrifice a small handful of concession stands.  Need to get a list going of every single stand so I can see which ones are out and which are still in storage and need to be placed.  But full park, so that's something.



Once I get Ariel’s costume, I’m also gonna focus on leveling. currently studying:

165K EC
82 WiFi

Ralph: 8
Vanellope: 3
Fix it Felix : 6 (ready for 7)
Calhoun: 6 (ready for 7)
Spamley : 6 (ready for 7)
Yesss : 6
Shank : 6

Currently have all my buildings out except for Omnidroid City. It’s a joke that the idiot interns gave us considerably less land than the event attractions took up. Also gotta figure out my stand situation. Most are out and mixed out throughout my kingdom, but gotta put them back in storage and sell all my dups. Then return them to the kingdom.


----------



## Wdw1015

9 collections so far today with zero Vanellope drops.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Currently have all my buildings out except for Omnidroid City. It’s a joke that the idiot interns gave us considerably less land than the event attractions took up. Also gotta figure out my stand situation. Most are out and mixed out throughout my kingdom, but gotta put them back in storage and sell all my dups. Then return them to the kingdom.



All of mine are out, including Omnidroid City, so they do all fit in our existing space.  At least you chose to shelve a useless building.  I found a list of concession stands online one time, so i need to locate it again.   Cor some reason, I have been holding on to three of each additional stand, though I can probably knock that down to two.

As for my characters, I am a little behind you. Just haven't been as ambitious with this one, but it is now time to step things up.


----------



## Haley R

I started collecting virus tokens this morning and I'm at 2. I have low expectations for getting 15 before the event ends.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I started collecting virus tokens this morning and I'm at 2. I have low expectations for getting 15 before the event ends.


Too little time to collect all of the tokens.  But plenty of time to contribute your holiday money to the interns' textbook fund.  Crooks.


----------



## tasmith1993

Went ahead and started leveling up my event characters also so I need less magic after the event. So far a lot of their tokens interfere with the Ariel fabric but I figure I have all 3 princesses and the dressing room to drop the rare fabric so hopefully I can still get the costume as well.


----------



## Onceler

The event is over for me with Ariel in her comfy outfit. Although the drop rates during events have always seemed to ebb and flow, they appeared to be particularly inconsistent for this event with long dry spells and unusually good hot streaks.

I started the virus fragment collection with a 0 for 22 streak. Then I went on a 15 for 32 streak to finish it.

It took about a day to get Vanellope up to level 2 because nobody wanted to drop the one ear hat token that was needed.

Then it only took 24 hours to collect all Ariel's clothing tokens including the 10 legendary level comfy tokens.

Good luck to everyone who is still collecting. Hopefully there are more hot streaks than dry spells.


----------



## wnwardii

Ok, I do have to give props to the intern that did the story line for the message that Vanellope says after leveling her up to 2 and sending her on the "DEBUG.IN.PROGRESAS" quest.  She basically says 'If anyone knows what "56 61 6e 65 6c 6c 6f 70 65 20 69 73 20 63 6f 6f 6c" means ...'.  Well all of those hex values translate to "Vanellope is cool".  So that is pretty neat (at least to those of us that work in the Software Dev/Support field).


----------



## nicki401

Well Ariels comfy outfit was surprisingly easy. When I got the prompt to do her outfit I was randomly already at 2/10 and 4/15. No clue if I had randomly sent the characters on the right quest *before* the prompt or if it was a glitch, but that was good. Drop rates were really high for me too- only thing I did differently was I had used merlin's potion to lock my happiness.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Too little time to collect all of the tokens.  But plenty of time to contribute your holiday money to the interns' textbook fund.  Crooks.


Not getting my money


----------



## Gorechick

Not going to be able to get everything from this event in two days. I bought Felix with gems so he could help get the brown haired gal but then I realized I won't have enough time to collect. I only have Cinderella's comfy outfit and probably won't be able to get Jasmine's next. Oh well. I'll probably just try to level up the characters as much as I can. I finally finished levelling up the BH6 characters and put them and all their crap away. Have Barbossa waiting in the wings to be welcomed, Shere Khan leveling to 10, and continued work on levelling up LM characters once this event ends.


----------



## mmmears

Still working away on Ariel's comfy outfit.  It sounds like my drop rate is worse than many, but not as bad as some.  I haven't even bothered to think about leveling any of the characters.  I'm just not focused on the event.


----------



## SunDial

A thought to kick around.  With the ease of collecting event currency, do y'all think that the 80,000 limit used in the past for gem coversion will be increased?   I am around 135K.   I have read others that have more than me.   It's been a strange event.   

For those that are above 80,000 beyond leveling your characters are you going to buy concessions and feed to Merlin or see if they increase the conversion?    Nah.  Interns wouldn't be that nice.   Merlin I hope you're hungry


----------



## Blosiom

Need one more fabric for Belle. I gave up on this event 4 days ago when has taken me nearly a week to get one outfit. Instead focused on EC and hit 80,000 for first time. I know I missed a few days due to work and the wedding but how long this has taken is ridiculous. If then were doing the outfits they should have been separate or an extra thing to help. I get why they did Cinderella they needed an outfit for her and it was an easy one to speed things along for most people but they shouldn't have been this hard to get if part of main storyline.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I started collecting virus tokens this morning and I'm at 2. I have low expectations for getting 15 before the event ends.



Collecting them varies. I started this morning and have 13/15 virus tokens already but nothing in the last couple pick ups but hope by tomorrow. Not worrying about Ariel comfy outfit.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I"m at 4/15 and 1/10 for Ariel's comfy fabrics, so maybe?  I'm not holding my breath though.  Anything legendary tends to be a little difficult to collect

On the other hand I have over 100K in EC and that's NEVER happened before, so I'm happy about that


----------



## mmmears

I need one more piece of fabric.  Of course they all came back empty handed just now.  

I suspect that EC won't be handled the same way it was in the past.


----------



## wingweaver84

Two days and 17 hours to go. I'll be extremely lucky if I manage to get Slaughter Race,but I doubt that. I'll end with Jasmine's comfy costume.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Collecting them varies. I started this morning and have 13/15 virus tokens already but nothing in the last couple pick ups but hope by tomorrow. Not worrying about Ariel comfy outfit.


You started this morning and already have 13?!! I only have 3 and I also started this morning. Man these drops are so inconsistent


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m up to 2 scale fabrics for Ariel, both of which came from my dressing room rather than anyone doing tasks for them


----------



## Disney_Princess83

There is no chance I'll get Ariel's comfy outfit. I'm only at 4/15 virus tokens. I was tempted just to buy Vanellope but I haven't recieved an offer for her. Is there one? I've been collecting for two days


----------



## hopemax

Disney_Princess83 said:


> There is no chance I'll get Ariel's comfy outfit. I'm only at 4/15 virus tokens. I was tempted just to buy Vanellope but I haven't recieved an offer for her. Is there one? I've been collecting for two days



Yes, there is a bundle.  If you don't see it on the Vanellope page in the character book, I'd try restarting your app and then your phone.  It's $9.99.

I just started collecting Virus Fragments in my Windows game.  In IOS, I am 2 Ariel Fabric, and 4 Glitched Fabric away from being done.  And I think I will get a couple more chances at pieces before I call it a night.


----------



## mmmears

Still need that last piece of fabric.  Can't wait for this "event" to be over.


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> There is no chance I'll get Ariel's comfy outfit. I'm only at 4/15 virus tokens. I was tempted just to buy Vanellope but I haven't recieved an offer for her. Is there one? I've been collecting for two days


I’m only at 3 so I don’t think I’ll be getting vanellope either


----------



## CallieMar

I was at 3/10 Ariel comfy fabrics this morning and now at 7/10.  So...we'll see.


----------



## tasmith1993

Working overnight tonight got me up to 7th place on the trophy leaderboard and I’m at 5/15 and 3/10 for Ariel’s costume. 

Leveled up some of my WIR characters so they are currently:
Ralph - level 7
Vanellope - level 2
Felix - level 3
Calhoun- level 5
Spamley - level 5
Yesss - level 4
Shank - level 4


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Finally welcomed Vanellope yesterday, now I can’t get her leveled up to 2 (I even got a radiant chest this morning for 25 gems because her items were listed, and then they weren’t even there as a possibility.  That was fun.  Glad to spend 25 gems on another arcade game.)
I’m not going to stress out over Ariel’s outfit.  My luck with drops has been abysmal this entire event.  I haven’t been this frustrated since the Snow White event


----------



## Aces86

Well I’m still finishing up Belles comfy costume with 3 comfy fabrics left and a couple virus fragments. Definitely won’t be getting Vanellope. Oh well, like everyone else, I’m not giving them my money.


----------



## Hoodie

There's a bundle for Ariel's comfy outfit too.  $4.99 for the outfit and 40 gems. Haven't had a single comfy fabric drop for Ariel and frankly don't really care.  Focusing on leveling up instead because I have a shortage of magic.

Currently:

Ralph - level 8
Vanellope - level 2
Felix - level 5
Calhoun- level 5 (ready for 6)
Spamley - level 6 (ready for 7)
Yesss - level 4 (ready for 5)
Shank - level 5


----------



## jb405

Finally doing Belles 8 hour task. With less than 2 days oncethat is done and no Calhoun or Felix I'm guessing I'm completely out of luck for vanellope.  But, I got  couple princesses I didn't have before, so all in all a positive experience!


----------



## karmstr112

Thankfully I'm done with the event. I'm currently in 5th place in the trophy challenge, I'm hoping to stay in the top 10 for the 20 gems. Now I'm leveling up my remaining characters:

Vanellope at 2
Fix-It Felix Jr at 4
Calhoon at 4
The Mayor at 4
Yesss at 4
Shank at 5
Spamly at 5
Ralph at 7
Ariel at 8

I'm over 100k EC which is the highest I've ever been. Has anyone seen what the gem conversion will be for this event?


----------



## 4CanadianMice

Haley R said:


> I’m only at 3 so I don’t think I’ll be getting vanellope either


I'm at 5 and have been collecting for 3 days ... my drop rates have been terrible this whole event. 
I won't be getting Vanellope either but refuse to give the interns my money.


----------



## Haley R

karmstr112 said:


> Thankfully I'm done with the event. I'm currently in 5th place in the trophy challenge, I'm hoping to stay in the top 10 for the 20 gems. Now I'm leveling up my remaining characters:
> 
> Vanellope at 2
> Fix-It Felix Jr at 4
> Calhoon at 4
> The Mayor at 4
> Yesss at 4
> Shank at 5
> Spamly at 5
> Ralph at 7
> Ariel at 8
> 
> I'm over 100k EC which is the highest I've ever been. Has anyone seen what the gem conversion will be for this event?


I'm in like 700th place lol.


----------



## Haley R

4CanadianMice said:


> I'm at 5 and have been collecting for 3 days ... my drop rates have been terrible this whole event.
> I won't be getting Vanellope either but refuse to give the interns my money.


I'm at 5 now because I got 2 this morning. Maybe I'll get lucky and get another 10 before it ends.


----------



## Quellman

So I've been on vacation, and playing only a few times a day.  I missed where ariel had tokens that coincide with he comfy clothes requirement, so I am still only at 5 of 10.  Should get it in time, but then it'll be a race to upgrade the existing characters as fast as possible to take advantage of the surplus Event Currency.


----------



## minniesBFF

I have had 1 belle comfy fabric drop in 48 hours, which puts me at 1/10 needed.  I give up lol


----------



## Gothmic

Welcoming Ariel's comfy costume now, 2 days left so I sort of feel bad about the complaining I was doing before, sort of. Now if I could get Steamboat Willie...


----------



## SunDial

Info about how Ariel's Legendary fabrics fell for me.   1st 24 hours I got 6.  The 2nd 24 hours I didn't get any.  The next 18 hours I got the last 4 and welcomed this morning.     I got all of the other 15 items in the 1st 24 hours.   For those that are at that point of the game it is possible to complete the outfit.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I need three more Jasmine fabrics so fingers crossed I can actually finish that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, finally got last virus cube yesterday to welcome Vanellope and managed to get her leveled up yesterday evening and got to start collecting for Ariel's comfy outfit ... at 3/15 for glitch fabric and 2/10 for scales fabric so i guess pretty good so far ... if similar pace continues I should be ok for getting it by the end of the event

I had to level up Shank for her to be able to collect a fabric and now of course her tokens conflict with a few of the fabric tasks, so that isn't helping, but oh well


----------



## kaetra

I welcomed Ariel’s Comfy outfit this morning. I got a “Thanks for Playing” pop up message. Very Underwhelming.

But I’m glad it’s done and very happy to have the characters.


----------



## mmmears

It took over 3 rounds of collecting to get that last piece of Ariel's fabric, but I finally got in as I was going to sleep.  So Ariel got her costume overnight and I woke up to the announcement that the event was done.  Can't say I enjoyed this one.   I did manage to get 10th place in the contest so I'm happy about the 20 gems I got.


----------



## LeCras

Finished the event yesterday so I'm now focusing on leveling the Ralph characters. All the rest are maxed out, apart from the Mayor who's ready to move up to 7. I've currently got Vanellope at 3 and the rest at 6 with most of them ready to go - I just need more Wifi tokens (only have enough for two upgrades at the moment). I've got just under 130k event currency, so it will be interesting to see what the max conversion will be. Also placed third in the trophy event without making much of an effort, so I clearly got a good leaderboard.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> You started this morning and already have 13?!! I only have 3 and I also started this morning. Man these drops are so inconsistent



Very. Took me forever on other things. Was amazed at how fast the Virus went. But now Ariel is very slow probably won’t finish her comfy outfit.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Very. Took me forever on other things. Was amazed at how fast the Virus went. But now Ariel is very slow probably won’t finish her comfy outfit.


Wow I wish I had that luck! I only have 7 virus tokens. I really hope I can get enough for Vanellope, but I think it's going to be close.

ETA: Up to 8 tokens now! It might just happen.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> Wow I wish I had that luck! I only have 7 virus tokens. I really hope I can get enough for Vanellope, but I think it's going to be close.
> 
> ETA: Up to 8 tokens now! It might just happen.



I feel sure you will get her (power of positive thinking )

I finally just got my last Ariel scale fabric and she is currently changing into her comfy outfit.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> I feel sure you will get her (power of positive thinking )
> 
> I finally just got my last Ariel scale fabric and she is currently changing into her comfy outfit.


Thanks! I sure hope so. I've been subbing today and I've still been trying to check every 2 hours for ralph and felix.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I need 4 more Ariel Fabrics, and that's it, so maybe?  I've got 42 hours still, so maybe???


----------



## mikegood2

It will be interesting how they handle gem conversions at the end of this event. I see 3 possible outcomes and however they handle it will impact players final opinion on this event.

The most likely out come is 2/1, but cap it at 80K EC / 40 gems. This won’t anger many players, but it won’t make them happy either.
They do the 2/1, but don’t cap it at 80K EC. While unlikely, it would be a nice Christmas gift, and event apology to the players.
Get ride of gem conversation entirely. Again, unlikely to happen. With the number of players already upset with this event, it would be the final nail in the coffin for some.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I don't have any of the Frozen costumes and I haven't skipped a beat with the game.
> 
> Oh, and why the hate for Bellhop Mickey and Chip & Dale in smoking jackets?  Lunar New Year rocks... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> YAY!  Just finished Ariel's comfy outfit and...... nothing.  I got the pink pop-up screen saying "Thank you for participating in the event", so there are no quests for Ariel to be comfy.
> 
> I'm predicting a Princess and the Frog event next, just so the interns can make us re-live this Comfy Outfit bullsh!t once again, this time for Tiana.


What about Merida?  I never saw the movie, but she also has a comfy outfit that we can kill ourselves over.  Although, I think PatF was more popular than Brave.


----------



## Windwaker4444

wnwardii said:


> Ok, I do have to give props to the intern that did the story line for the message that Vanellope says after leveling her up to 2 and sending her on the "DEBUG.IN.PROGRESAS" quest.  She basically says 'If anyone knows what "56 61 6e 65 6c 6c 6f 70 65 20 69 73 20 63 6f 6f 6c" means ...'.  Well all of those hex values translate to "Vanellope is cool".  So that is pretty neat (at least to those of us that work in the Software Dev/Support field).


Thank you...that was lost on me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> It will be interesting how they handle gem conversions at the end of this event. I see 3 possible outcomes and however they handle it will impact players final opinion on this event.
> 
> The most likely out come is 2/1, but cap it at 80K EC / 40 gems. This won’t anger many players, but it won’t make them happy either.
> They do the 2/1, but don’t cap it at 80K EC. While unlikely, it would be a nice Christmas gift, and event apology to the players.
> Get ride of gem conversation entirely. Again, unlikely to happen. With the number of players already upset with this event, it would be the final nail in the coffin for some.


I've been wondering about this too.  I wouldn't be surprised if they change it up this time.  Ec was just too easy to build up this time around.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finished Ariel last night.  Now I'm just leveling up characters.  Kinda nice now that the pressure is off. 

 I'm not going to fuss too much about this event.  I wanted something a little different since the previous events were getting a little stale.  So I can't complain.  There were parts I really liked, for example, how easy it was to collect wifi tokens this time around.  Always disliked the 2 for 1 collecting until this event.  I think if the drop rate inconsistencies were adjusted, I wouldn't have any negative feelings at all.  I got more land, newer players had the opportunity to pick up some princess characters without breaking their gem banks, and I won about 60 gems from mini-events...so all in all...not my favorite event but, I didn't hate this one.

Here is where I currently am:
Ralph lv 7
Everyone else at 5
And on the sidelines...Mayor at 6

Still have 122k in ec.

Hope everyone has good drops thru the end!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> What about Merida?  I never saw the movie, but she also has a comfy outfit that we can kill ourselves over.  Although, I think PatF was more popular than Brave.


I haven't seen Wreck It Ralph (either movie) but I think Tiana is in the comfy clothes scene?


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> I haven't seen Wreck It Ralph (either movie) but I think Tiana is in the comfy clothes scene?



I actually just saw it for the second time.  All the princesses in the dressing room...

Snow White
Cinderella
Jasmine
Tiana
Merida
Elsa
Anna
Moana
Aurora
Belle
Rapunzel
Mulan
Pocahontas (I don't think I spelled that right)


That's who I remember, I think I'm missing one or two


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I actually just saw it for the second time.  All the princesses in the dressing room...
> 
> Snow White
> Cinderella
> Jasmine
> Tiana
> Merida
> Elsa
> Anna
> Moana
> Aurora
> Belle
> Rapunzel
> Mulan
> Pocahontas (I don't think I spelled that right)
> 
> 
> That's who I remember, I think I'm missing one or two


That's a whole lot of princesses to keep the dressing room relevant.  I think what we just went through is only the beginning.  It would be kinda cool to see them all hanging out in there though...


----------



## Nessats

AJGolden1013 said:


> I actually just saw it for the second time.  All the princesses in the dressing room...
> 
> Snow White
> Cinderella
> Jasmine
> Tiana
> Merida
> Elsa
> Anna
> Moana
> Aurora
> Belle
> Rapunzel
> Mulan
> Pocahontas (I don't think I spelled that right)
> 
> 
> That's who I remember, I think I'm missing one or two



You're missing Ariel.  Otherwise I think that list is complete.


----------



## hopemax

IOS is DONE. Finally.  Windows, I have 7 Virus Fragments.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> I actually just saw it for the second time.  All the princesses in the dressing room...
> 
> Snow White
> Cinderella
> Jasmine
> Tiana
> Merida
> Elsa
> Anna
> Moana
> Aurora
> Belle
> Rapunzel
> Mulan
> Pocahontas (I don't think I spelled that right)
> 
> 
> That's who I remember, I think I'm missing one or two




So this means it's going to continue?  Ugh.


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 10 virus fragments. Gosh I sure hope I get the 5 more I need! I want vanellope really bad!


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I’m at 10 virus fragments. Gosh I sure hope I get the 5 more I need! I want vanellope really bad!



I hope you get them, too!


----------



## tasmith1993

I am down to needing 4 more scale fabric for Ariel’s costume. Other than that I need to keep up with collecting WiFi so that I can keep leveling my characters. I leveled 4-5 times today between my WIR characters so hoping I can get them as close to level 7 as I can before the event is done.


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's a whole lot of princesses to keep the dressing room relevant.  I think what we just went through is only the beginning.  It would be kinda cool to see them all hanging out in there though...



Disappointed to hear the dressing room will still be relevant. I was looking forward to dumping it into storage so I could put back Pooh attractions.


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 12/15 virus fragments so not too bad. I also just welcomed bullseye and he’s so cute!!!


----------



## galaxygirl76

I got one fabric yesterday morning to bring my total to 18 fabrics for Jasmine but haven't gotten any since  *sigh*


----------



## Hoodie

Have all of Ariel's glitchy fabrics and 1 comfy fabric. 1. I do have conflicts on a couple of characters gathering, but they aren't dropping the conflict items either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

had a pretty good round of collecting fabric this morning, so got all of the glitchy fabric for Ariel and am at 7/10 scales fabric.  Most assuredly knocking on wood as I type this but I think I should be able to get Ariel's comfy fabric before the end of the event

I don't mind the comfy out fit idea - at least is something new to do with some of the older characters - as long as they don't make them only available via spending 120 gems for it or something.  And it is fun seeing multiple of them in the dressing room at one time (sort of similar to when you would send out all the dwarf to wash their faces)

Still think all these events start to drag by the end and making them 3 weeks instead of 4 would be better


----------



## KPach525

TheMaxRebo said:


> had a pretty good round of collecting fabric this morning, so got all of the glitchy fabric for Ariel and am at 7/10 scales fabric.  Most assuredly knocking on wood as I type this but I think I should be able to get Ariel's comfy fabric before the end of the event



Same happened to me. I went to bed with all glitch fabric but only 4 scale fabric. Then my first collection this morning I got an unprecedented 3 drops! Just had another on my second collection, so I’m back to having hope!


----------



## CallieMar

Finally welcoming Ariel’s comfy costume. I’m glad to be done!

My opinion of this event: I like that the interns changed things up a little. However, the comfy costumes should have been a side quest and not storyline. It’s too much, especially for those who still had to welcome the princesses. This would have also allowed the interns to cut the event down to 3 weeks instead of 4. It just dragged on way too long. Why was there a time wall for Belle’s costume? I spent 3 days doing nothing but collecting EC because I didn’t want token conflicts and it got so monotonous. 

The idea was good but execution fell short. Fix the drop rates (or go to guaranteed drops like has been suggested).  I had a harder time with Yesss’ rare ear hats than Ariel’s legendary comfy fabric and there is no consistency.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still think all these events start to drag by the end and making them 3 weeks instead of 4 would be better


If these dummies would just dump the whole timewall thing already, we could easily complete the event in three weeks.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I actually just saw it for the second time.  All the princesses in the dressing room...
> 
> Snow White
> Cinderella
> Jasmine
> Tiana
> Merida
> Elsa
> Anna
> Moana
> Aurora
> Belle
> Rapunzel
> Mulan
> Pocahontas (I don't think I spelled that right)
> 
> 
> That's who I remember, I think I'm missing one or two


Oh crud.  That's at least six more the dopey interns can stick us immediately with for fabric collection.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CallieMar said:


> Finally welcoming Ariel’s comfy costume. I’m glad to be done!
> 
> My opinion of this event: I like that the interns changed things up a little. However, the comfy costumes should have been a side quest and not storyline. It’s too much, especially for those who still had to welcome the princesses. This would have also allowed the interns to cut the event down to 3 weeks instead of 4. It just dragged on way too long. Why was there a time wall for Belle’s costume? I spent 3 days doing nothing but collecting EC because I didn’t want token conflicts and it got so monotonous.
> 
> The idea was good but execution fell short. Fix the drop rates (or go to guaranteed drops like has been suggested).  I had a harder time with Yesss’ rare ear hats than Ariel’s legendary comfy fabric and there is no consistency.



I did really like that the event became a way for new players to get some of the princesses that they didn't have


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did really like that the event became a way for new players to get some of the princesses that they didn't have


Yes I agree. I really like that I was able to get Jasmine and Belle from this event


----------



## Haley R

I only need one more virus token!!


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Yes I agree. I really like that I was able to get Jasmine and Belle from this event



I have not minded the extended time. You don’t have to hurry. Got princesses I did not have and so far except Ariel’s comfy suit I have done everything. If I get there it’s fine if not it’s all good. Thanks and all have good Christmas. Time to stop fussing.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> I have not minded the extended time. You don’t have to hurry. Got princesses I did not have and so far except Ariel’s comfy suit I have done everything. If I get there it’s fine if not it’s all good. Thanks and all have good Christmas. Time to stop fussing.


I was only fussing because I really want Vanellope. I only need one more virus token so I think I'll be able to get her.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I was only fussing because I really want Vanellope. I only need one more virus token so I think I'll be able to get her.


I'm emailing Gameloft right now to request that they turn off your virus drops until tomorrow afternoon when the event ends.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I'm emailing Gameloft right now to request that they turn off your virus drops until tomorrow afternoon when the event ends.  Merry Christmas.


YOU B&%$*! Lol please don't do that it would make Santa sad to see you doing such naughty things


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> YOU B&%$*! Lol please don't do that it would make Santa sad to see you doing such naughty things


I'm already expecting coal this year anyway.  What's one more lump between friends?


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I'm already expecting coal this year anyway.  What's one more lump between friends?


I'm expecting the best presents Santa can bring me lol. You could say I'm a tad greedy


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> I'm already expecting coal this year anyway.  What's one more lump between friends?



Now I see why your avatar is Medusa....


----------



## hopemax

I am down to needing 3 Virus Fragments for Vanellope, and I have enough gems to Welcome her in case the drops dry up.  I'm not going to speed up the collection now, because there is no way to get her to level 2 and get all of Ariel's drops.  I'm hoping that with all the frustration with this event that Ariel's costume will be part of the next time we do Comfy Costumes (and we know there will be a next time).  Otherwise, I'm happy with getting all the characters and I'm already missing a ton of costumes, so what's one more?


----------



## AJGolden1013

I managed to finish the event.  Now I just have to level up the characters and find out what the EC conversion turns out to be tomorrow, and then I'm off to see Mary Poppins Returns with my mom!


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> It will be interesting how they handle gem conversions at the end of this event. I see 3 possible outcomes and however they handle it will impact players final opinion on this event.
> 
> The most likely out come is 2/1, but cap it at 80K EC / 40 gems. This won’t anger many players, but it won’t make them happy either.
> They do the 2/1, but don’t cap it at 80K EC. While unlikely, it would be a nice Christmas gift, and event apology to the players.
> Get ride of gem conversation entirely. Again, unlikely to happen. With the number of players already upset with this event, it would be the final nail in the coffin for some.



Wait why are we rioting against this event again?


----------



## Haley R

Of course I get all of those drops this morning and not one single virus token since. I only need ONE more.


----------



## mshanson3121

Just went to turn the game back on, and my progress has been completely reset to the beginning?!!! Anyone have this happen? How long did it take them to fix it?


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I managed to finish the event.  Now I just have to level up the characters and find out what the EC conversion turns out to be tomorrow, and then I'm off to see Mary Poppins Returns with my mom!


I got my tickets for Saturday.  It was a toss up between that and Aquaman.  We decided that Aquaman could wait.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I got my tickets for Saturday.  It was a toss up between that and Aquaman.  We decided that Aquaman could wait.


God Dh wants to see aquaman and I think it looks terrible


----------



## Windwaker4444

mshanson3121 said:


> Just went to turn the game back on, and my progress has been completely reset to the beginning?!!! Anyone have this happen? How long did it take them to fix it?


That is horrible!!!! Hope they put you at the top of the list.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> God Dh wants to see aquaman and I think it looks terrible


Just sat thru Antman/Wasp on our "date night".  My turn to pick!!!  Shesh...MEN!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Wait why are we rioting against this event again?



I’ve had issues with this event, but I’m not rioting against anything. 

I just realized that I’m gonna end this event with over 160K EC and was trying to figure out how they were gonna handle gem conversion.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just sat thru Antman/Wasp on our "date night".  My turn to pick!!!  Shesh...MEN!!!


I normally love superhero movies but dc makes crap movies compared to marvel. The new Spider-Man was fantastic.


----------



## mikegood2

My final goal for the event is to get all my WiR characters, minus Vanellope, to level 7 or higher. I’ve got my final 2 characters ready for level 7, but think I’m gonna fall short on WiFi tokens. 

168K EC
20 WiFi

Ralph: 8
Vanellope: 4
Fix it Felix : 7
Calhoun: 7
Spamley : 7

*Yesss : 6 (ready for 7)*
*Shank : 6 (ready for 7)*


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m cutting it close - still need 2 more scale fabrics for Ariel.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I normally love superhero movies but dc makes crap movies compared to marvel. The new Spider-Man was fantastic.


Totally agree!!!  Athough, DC does pretty good on their TV shows.  The Spider-man you are referring to,  is it the new Spiderverse movie?  I haven't heard if it's worth it or not yet.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> My final goal for the event is to get all my WiR characters, minus Vanellope, to level 7 or higher. I’ve got my final 2 characters ready for level 7, but think I’m gonna fall short on WiFi tokens.
> 
> 168K EC
> 20 WiFi
> 
> Ralph: 8
> Vanellope: 4
> Fix it Felix : 7
> Calhoun: 7
> Spamley : 7
> 
> *Yesss : 6 (ready for 7)*
> *Shank : 6 (ready for 7)*


Wow, great progress!!

I'm at :
Ralph lv7
Felix and Spamley lv6
Calhoun,  Shank and Yesss lv5
Vanellope lv 4
132k in ec


----------



## Haley R

I got vanellope welcomed. There’s no way I’ll get ariel’s costume and that’s okay. I just spent 95 gems to get my fifth parade spot opened. I gave 8 gems left lol


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Totally agree!!!  Athough, DC does pretty good on their TV shows.  The Spider-man you are referring to,  is it the new Spiderverse movie?  I haven't heard if it's worth it or not yet.


Omg go see it! It’s the new spiderverse animated movie. The animation was very impressive


----------



## wingweaver84

Building Slaughter Race officially ends the event for me;five hours left in the event and eight hours to build it,so there's nothing else for me to do now but wait for it to finish building.


----------



## tasmith1993

Down to needing 1 more Ariel fabric, with 4 hours left in the event. Can collect from all 3 princesses in 2 hours, and have time for Felix to run 2 more times. We’ll see what happens


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I got vanellope welcomed. There’s no way I’ll get ariel’s costume and that’s okay. I just spent 95 gems to get my fifth parade spot opened. I gave 8 gems left lol



YAY I knew you would get her!


----------



## mara512

tasmith1993 said:


> Down to needing 1 more Ariel fabric, with 4 hours left in the event. Can collect from all 3 princesses in 2 hours, and have time for Felix to run 2 more times. We’ll see what happens



You can do it!


----------



## 4CanadianMice

Haley R said:


> I got vanellope welcomed. There’s no way I’ll get ariel’s costume and that’s okay. I just spent 95 gems to get my fifth parade spot opened. I gave 8 gems left lol


Congratulations!
I got Vanellope last night before bed but unable to get her to level 2 so no chance for Ariel's costume but I'm OK with it too.  At least got all the characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Must say I had pretty good drops for the Ariel comfy outfit and finished up the event with about 18 hours to go - so that was nice to be able to go to bed and not worry about it

Since then leveled up each character one more notch and have a few that I have their items but think I will short of Wifi symbols to level them up before it ends - but overall pretty happy with where I got ... now we shall see about Gem conversion as I am still at about 138k EC


----------



## tweeter

tasmith1993 said:


> Down to needing 1 more Ariel fabric, with 4 hours left in the event. Can collect from all 3 princesses in 2 hours, and have time for Felix to run 2 more times. We’ll see what happens



Good luck. Your odds are better than mine. I have 3 comfy princesses and Fix it Felix Jr due to collect comfy fabric for Ariel in 1 hour 23 minutes. I need 3 comfy fabric tokens. IF I get all three, then I have 25 minutes to remember to upgrade Ariel. She's currently wandering the park doing absolutely nothing, just in case.

The worst part is, I have the gems to buy the remaining 3 tokens, but the Buy button isn't active. It's there, but darkened out. Stupid Interns and their money grab schemes.


----------



## figment_jii

I just finished the event; Ariel's last two comfy fabric drops took a long time (only one drop all of yesterday despite sending out everyone as many times as possible).  I was surprised to see the "Buy" button greyed out; I would have thought they would have wanted players to be able to "buy" her outfit with gems.  I guess they figured if people wanted her outfit, they could use gems to speed up the activities that could potentially drop her tokens.  Still it was kind of surprising that they didn't have a more straightforward way to spend gems (or real money) to get her outfit.

Overall, I'm not sure I really understood the pacing/storyline of this event.  Ariel's outfit coming at the end seemed really odd; I would have expected Vanellope to be the final character/item.  It seems like the storyline just kind of petered out without any real resolution/ending...


----------



## tweeter

figment_jii said:


> I guess they figured if people wanted her outfit, they could use gems to speed up the activities that could potentially drop her tokens.  Still it was kind of surprising that they didn't have a more straightforward way to spend gems (or real money) to get her outfit.
> .



Actually, there is a bundle for her outfit. $4.99 will get her comfy outfit and 40 gems. What a steal!


----------



## hopemax

With my last possible drop, finally got the last virus fragment.  So Vanellope is on her way, without using gems.  I already blew through more gems than I wanted in the Windows game, because of some stupid stuff I did, so glad I get to keep these.

Didn't get to upgrade characters as much as I would have liked.  I got wifi poor in my IOS game at the end.  And with everyone on virus fragment collection duty, didn't have time in Windows.  I did collect everything I need to get Triton and Ariel to 10 after the event ends.  But what the heck, Mayor is still stuck at 5 in my Windows game.  

This is one event, I never want to talk about again.


----------



## figment_jii

tweeter said:


> Actually, there is a bundle for her outfit. $4.99 will get her comfy outfit and 40 gems. What a steal!


I didn't see that one...I just kept getting the offer to buy chests to get the outfits for the Frozen characters.


----------



## tweeter

With the last 4 chances for Ariel's comfy fabric, I got 2 tokens. Missed it by 1 fabric token. I'm not a fan of the new comfy princesses so I shouldn't really care, but the completionist in me is really not happy. The frugal part isn't about to fork out 5 bucks to make the completionist happy either.


----------



## Crusader10hky

Well I know I would be behind the 8ball because of my 9 day holiday trip to Disney, but it took me a full 9 days of constant task-mastering to get the tokens to welcome Belle. 9. Days.  It's my fault for not starting the game until after the BATB event, but wow was that punishing. Finally welcomed her so at least this event got me that. I'm going to be annoyed not to have Vanellope but that's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## hopemax

40 gems, both games.  I wasn't sure I was at 80K EC after Welcoming Vanellope, but I guess I was.


----------



## cliscinsky

Aaaand of course once the event ends, the WiFi requirements have now shot through the roof once again.


----------



## tonga

And now they've boosted up the WiFi token requirements to microbot and clam shell levels.  Nice.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> 40 gems, both games.  I wasn't sure I was at 80K EC after Welcoming Vanellope, but I guess I was.



They capped it at 40 gems. I’m not upset about it, but an disappointment since I had over 170K EC. I wanted 85 gems. 

There were aspects of the event that truly confused me. Why did they give us so many characters to collect EC so we could get such high EC tokens? Now I wish I sent half those characters home Because I feel like I wasted my time sending them all out for worthless EC. What was the point of the comfy costumes if they costume didn’t even help in the event. What are the odds that they will help in the future?


----------



## karmstr112

cliscinsky said:


> Aaaand of course once the event ends, the WiFi requirements have now shot through the roof once again.



Thoroughly annoying, but not unfortunately unexpected. Felix went from 10 WiFi to 40 WiFi for level 4. Before Ralph needed 20 WiFi, now 70 WiFi for level 7. All the princesses, except Ariel, are back in their regular clothes waiting at home for something to do. Ariel is waiting on 11 ears so she can move up to level 9.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Why didn't they at least convert the extra EC into magic?


----------



## CallieMar

Ok guess i am sending everyone out for WiFi signals and letting other tokens drop through buildings or other characters. This worked pretty well for the last event, I had everyone at 10 and Ariel at 9 ready for 10 before Wreck it Ralph started.


----------



## tasmith1993

I started to welcome Ariel’s costume before the event ended and went to bed..... now it won’t let me click it. Ughhhhhhh lol all that work for nothing.


----------



## hopemax

CallieMar said:


> Ok guess i am sending everyone out for WiFi signals and letting other tokens drop through buildings or other characters. This worked pretty well for the last event, I had everyone at 10 and Ariel at 9 ready for 10 before Wreck it Ralph started.



Yep.  Looking at who can collect tokens outside of WIR characters.  Many, I can't confirm because I have their tokens maxed out but assuming they didn't change post event and the Wiki is correct...

Ralph:  Hero Medal - Mickey, Internet (unconfirmed)
Ears: Woody (unconfirmed)

Vanellope:  Only Buzztube for both tokens

Felix: Hammer - Bullseye, Olaf, Slaughter Race
Ears - Daisy, Kristoff, Niceland

Calhoun: Backpack - Goofy, Sven, Slaughter Race
Ears: Bo Peep, Anna, Internet

Spamley: Ad Token - Goofy, Sarge, Sven, Internet (unconfirmed)
Ears - Jessie, Woody, Elsa, Internet (unconfirmed)

Yesss: Niceland, Buzztube for both

Shank: Gloves - Buzz, Slaughter Race
Ears - Daisy, Slaughter Race

So if you are going to put WIR characters on tokens, either put them on Vanellope or Yesss.  Everyone else, we should be able to get upgraded in other ways.


----------



## hopemax

Fun with WiFi tokens...

To upgrade my characters who are currently ready (minus WiFi) - I need 270 in IOS (I have 17) and 160 in Windows (I have 32)

To upgrade all characters (assuming the requirements are the same as the last 2 events)

10 - 100
9 - 80
8 - 70
7 - 60
6 - 50
5 - 40
4 - 20
3 - 10
2 - 5

I need 2420 WiFi tokens in IOS, and 2655 in Windows.  Assuming, I collect 7 characters x 10 times per day = 70 per day it will take 35 days in IOS, and 38 days in Windows.  

And this what Gameloft thinks we will call "fun."


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Yep.  Looking at who can collect tokens outside of WIR characters.  Many, I can't confirm because I have their tokens maxed out but assuming they didn't change post event and the Wiki is correct...
> 
> Ralph:  Hero Medal - Mickey, Internet (unconfirmed)
> Ears: Woody (unconfirmed)
> 
> Vanellope:  Only Buzztube for both tokens
> 
> Felix: Hammer - Bullseye, Olaf, Slaughter Race (unconfirmed)
> Ears - Daisy, Kristoff, Niceland
> 
> Calhoun: Backpack - Goofy, Sven, Slaughter Race
> Ears: Bo Peep, Anna, Internet
> 
> Spamley: Ad Token - Goofy, Sarge, Sven, Internet (unconfirmed)
> Ears - Jessie, Woody, Elsa, Internet (unconfirmed)
> 
> Yesss: Niceland, Buzztube for both
> 
> Shank: Gloves - Buzz, Slaughter Race
> Ears - Daisy, Slaughter Race
> 
> So if you are going to put WIR characters on tokens, either put them on Vanellope or Yesss.  Everyone else, we should be able to get upgraded in other ways.


Thanks for your list!!!  I was going to do what @CallieMar recommended.  I also did that for LM and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> Fun with WiFi tokens...
> 
> To upgrade my characters who are currently ready (minus WiFi) - I need 270 in IOS (I have 17) and 160 in Windows (I have 32)
> 
> To upgrade all characters (assuming the requirements are the same as the last 2 events)
> 
> 10 - 100
> 9 - 80
> 8 - 70
> 7 - 60
> 6 - 50
> 5 - 40
> 4 - 20
> 3 - 10
> 2 - 5
> 
> I need 2420 WiFi tokens in IOS, and 2655 in Windows.  Assuming, I collect 7 characters x 10 times per day = 70 per day it will take 35 days in IOS, and 38 days in Windows.
> 
> And this what Gameloft thinks we will call "fun."


Interns finally improved  the annoying 2 for 1 collecting and now we have this.  I'm a little shook.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Fun with WiFi tokens...
> 
> To upgrade my characters who are currently ready (minus WiFi) - I need 270 in IOS (I have 17) and 160 in Windows (I have 32)
> 
> To upgrade all characters (assuming the requirements are the same as the last 2 events)
> 
> 10 - 100
> 9 - 80
> 8 - 70
> 7 - 60
> 6 - 50
> 5 - 40
> 4 - 20
> 3 - 10
> 2 - 5
> 
> I need 2420 WiFi tokens in IOS, and 2655 in Windows.  Assuming, I collect 7 characters x 10 times per day = 70 per day it will take 35 days in IOS, and 38 days in Windows.
> 
> And this what Gameloft thinks we will call "fun."



Because it is!  I mean who doesn’t love sending 7 character out on 1 hour WiFi jobs? 

Actually, I wouldn’t mind if they created some type of job multiplier option. So for example, when you go to select a job, you could push a button and each time you push it it would go something like 2x, 4x, 8x and cycle back to 1x. That way if I select a WiFi job and click twice for 4x, the job will take 4 hours and return 4 WiFi tokens. Or better yet send all 7 characters out on 8x WiFi jobs before bed and wake up to 56 WiFi tokens! 

Eventually I could see them taking it one step farther and remove item rarities entirely and make them 100% drop rate. Of course to keep “rarities” relevant they would have to add some combination of more items required and/or longer job times for the tougher to get items. While this isn’t a perfect solution I really prefer it to the current game of chance.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> YAY I knew you would get her!


I’m happy!


----------



## Haley R

4CanadianMice said:


> Congratulations!
> I got Vanellope last night before bed but unable to get her to level 2 so no chance for Ariel's costume but I'm OK with it too.  At least got all the characters.


I wa able to level her up and had no drops from her and then 25 minutes before the event ended they dropped tons of her tokens. Still not enough to get her but I didn’t really care


----------



## Aces86

Didn’t get vanellope but did get the 40 gems. I’m happy with the gems so I can spend them on characters I really want in the future.


----------



## mmmears

Well this is fun.  I have all my new characters hunting for wifi tokens.  Just like with LM and BH6.  Here we go again.



Haley R said:


> I got vanellope welcomed. There’s no way I’ll get ariel’s costume and that’s okay. I just spent 95 gems to get my fifth parade spot opened. I gave 8 gems left lol



I'm really happy you managed to get Vanellope!  I know you really wanted her.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Well this is fun.  I have all my new characters hunting for wifi tokens.  Just like with LM and BH6.  Here we go again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy you managed to get Vanellope!  I know you really wanted her.


Thank you! Yes I wanted her badly! Now I’m trying to welcome nick from zootopia and mother gothel. I also am supposed to unlock the land to the left of main street but I don’t have 250,000 magic


----------



## tasmith1993

Well my game fixed itself and let me have Ariel’s finished costume 

I was about to be so mad  
Now to start working on shells and WiFis again


----------



## KimRonRufus

OMG! You guys! When you level up princesses in their comfy outfits, their level-up animation is, indeed, in their comfy outfits!...I don't know why I'm so surprised. Or excited...I'll go now.


----------



## mmmears

tasmith1993 said:


> Well my game fixed itself and let me have Ariel’s finished costume
> 
> I was about to be so mad
> Now to start working on shells and WiFis again



YAY!  So glad it was fixed!


----------



## tasmith1993

mikegood2 said:


> Because it is!  I mean who doesn’t love sending 7 character out on 1 hour WiFi jobs?
> 
> Actually, I wouldn’t mind if they created some type of job multiplier option. So for example, when you go to select a job, you could push a button and each time you push it it would go something like 2x, 4x, 8x and cycle back to 1x. That way if I select a WiFi job and click twice for 4x, the job will take 4 hours and return 4 WiFi tokens. Or better yet send all 7 characters out on 8x WiFi jobs before bed and wake up to 56 WiFi tokens!
> 
> Eventually I could see them taking it one step farther and remove item rarities entirely and make them 100% drop rate. Of course to keep “rarities” relevant they would have to add some combination of more items required and/or longer job times for the tougher to get items. While this isn’t a perfect solution I really prefer it to the current game of chance.



I would love the multiplier option! doubt that will ever happen though unfortunately lol


----------



## galaxygirl76

I got 36 gems in the conversion so that was a nice consolation prize I guess. Got Jasmine on the last night and didn't bother with the building, was going for the gems.

I'm happy for all of you who managed to get everything but I'm hoping that the next event is doable for me again because I did not have fun missing out of a lot of things while previousy I never had problems getting everything.


----------



## AJGolden1013

They need an event where all characters are available.  That what the first half of 2019 should be.  A continual event that is just pop up after pop up of you have now unlocked character x, so that everyone’s is up to date with all the characters.


I know this is crazy wishful thinking and the insane thinking of a hopeless romantic, but I still wish it


----------



## karmstr112

Dear Santa and elves [aka Interns]

For Christmas this year I would like land, specifically the Adventureland spot opened. I never thought of myself as OCD, but apparently I am. Having 2 open areas that can only be accessed by a LONG trek drove me nuts during the Wreck It event. 

Thank you and safe travels.

PS. Say hi to Rudolph and Mrs Claus


----------



## KimRonRufus

karmstr112 said:


> Dear Santa and elves [aka Interns]
> 
> For Christmas this year I would like land, specifically the Adventureland spot opened. I never thought of myself as OCD, but apparently I am. Having 2 open areas that can only be accessed by a LONG trek drove me nuts during the Wreck It event.
> 
> Thank you and safe travels.
> 
> PS. Say hi to Rudolph and Mrs Claus


You will get a sapphire box, with a chance to get a premium building, a premium character, 100 gems, or a bunch of magic...You'll be getting a bunch of magic, you're welcome, Merry Christmas.


----------



## mikegood2

*The interns are EVIL “GENIUSES”!!! 
*
I was planning on sending everyone out on 4 hour jobs and only log in a few times a day for a much needed break and what do they do? They start a Striking Gold mini event, which is my personal game weakness. Guess, I’ll focus on collecting WiFi and Trophies the next few days and end up 20 or 30 gems richer.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> *The interns are EVIL “GENIUSES”!!!
> *
> I was planning on sending everyone out on 4 hour jobs and only log in a few times a day for a much needed break and what do they do? They start a Striking Gold mini event, which is my personal game weakness. Guess, I’ll focus on collecting WiFi and Trophies the next few days and end up 20 or 30 gems richer.



I was surprised to see that too.  Gold trophy events have been good for me.    All of the gem events during the past event were good.  Gained the max.


----------



## mara512

AJGolden1013 said:


> They need an event where all characters are available.  That what the first half of 2019 should be.  A continual event that is just pop up after pop up of you have now unlocked character x, so that everyone’s is up to date with all the characters.
> 
> 
> I know this is crazy wishful thinking and the insane thinking of a hopeless romantic, but I still wish it



I would love this!


----------



## karmstr112

KimRonRufus said:


> You will get a sapphire box, with a chance to get a premium building, a premium character, 100 gems, or a bunch of magic...You'll be getting a bunch of magic, you're welcome, Merry Christmas.



Gee thanks Scrooge


----------



## mmmears

Collecting wifi tokens with no end in sight...


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Collecting wifi tokens with no end in sight...


I feel the same way. I’m more focused on welcoming new characters and getting enough magic to clear my next land plot


----------



## wingweaver84

Just sent an e-mail to Disney about the loot boxes. Guys,it's gotta stop somewhere,if Gameloft won't do it,Disney certainly could. There has to be a fair way we can complete our collections!


----------



## Arundal

Finally got Steamboat from a chest today. So I get to collect fabric and WiFi tokens lol. But glad I got the boat and had a place for it.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Finally got Steamboat from a chest today. So I get to collect fabric and WiFi tokens lol. But glad I got the boat and had a place for it.


Already collected all of the costumes without the attraction.  Shocked that I didn't get the boat the minute I received the final piece.  Normally how my life works.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Already collected all of the costumes without the attraction.  Shocked that I didn't get the boat the minute I received the final piece.  Normally how my life works.



Did you spend elixir to buy all the Button Classic Fabric? 

Other than Merlin isn’t the SBW attraction the only way to get them? Guess I have nothing better to spend elixir on, at least for now, but at the same time I don’t see a reason to spend it on worthless Minnie and Pete classic costumes.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Already collected all of the costumes without the attraction.  Shocked that I didn't get the boat the minute I received the final piece.  Normally how my life works.



I haven't found even ONE platinum chest since SW was released.  I blew through all of mine except one (just have one left from my original hoard) and all I have to show from it is a bunch of elixir in Merlin's shop.


----------



## Haley R

I unlocked the land to the left of Main Street so now I’m leveling up Jessie so her and woody can do their task. I had fun watching woody ride around on bullseye lol. It’s taking me absolutely forever to get nick and mother gothel.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I haven't found even ONE platinum chest since SW was released.  I blew through all of mine except one (just have one left from my original hoard) and all I have to show from it is a bunch of elixir in Merlin's shop.


I actually found one today.  I couldn't believe it.  I can't even remember the last time I found a platinum chest, it's been so long.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Did you spend elixir to buy all the Button Classic Fabric?
> 
> Other than Merlin isn’t the SBW attraction the only way to get them? Guess I have nothing better to spend elixir on, at least for now, but at the same time I don’t see a reason to spend it on worthless Minnie and Pete classic costumes.


I'm with you on this one.  Mickey has collected all of the silver fabric, so all I need is the button fabric.  But since the costumes evidently don't do anything right now, I'm going to hold off on spending the elixir.  Maybe I'll get lucky with the 2 chests from this trophy challenge.  After all....I do have a whopping 3% chance of getting SW.


----------



## Windwaker4444

With all of the holiday activities going on, I haven't been able to collect wifi tokens as much as my characters need. I haven't really progressed much the last few days.

Ralph ready for 8 -need wifi
Calhoun, Spamley, Shank, Yesss and Felix  at lv 6
Vanellope still at 4

And of course...Mayor still at lv 6

Currently in 3rd place in the trophy challenge,,so I'm feeling optimistic about staying in the top 10.  The player in 10th is more than 100 trophies below me.  

Only sad news, is that the Sapphire Chest doesn't have Syndrome in it.  He is the only character I'm missing.  I do not want to gamble on those legendary chests ever again...so I guess I'll keep waiting for my chance to get him  Hopefully I'll get the 100 gems.  I'll be so disappointed if I only get magic and happiness.  I'm at 12 mil right now.  A couple thousand magic will seem very anticlimactic.  It is a nice touch though, that players are getting the reindeer and Santa hat concession stands from the calendar.  Just wish they would have put some better options for those of us who have all the premium characters in the Sapphire Chest.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I managed to finish the event.  Now I just have to level up the characters and find out what the EC conversion turns out to be tomorrow, and then I'm off to see Mary Poppins Returns with my mom!


What did you think of Mary Poppins Returns?  I thought it was pretty good.  Glad I went to see it.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Did you spend elixir to buy all the Button Classic Fabric?
> 
> Other than Merlin isn’t the SBW attraction the only way to get them? Guess I have nothing better to spend elixir on, at least for now, but at the same time I don’t see a reason to spend it on worthless Minnie and Pete classic costumes.


Yes, I used elixir from Merlin.  Nothing left to buy from his shop except Mayor tokens, and I only blow it on those when i need one or two last tokens to move him up a level.  Otherwise,  what the heck am I holding onto the elixir for at this point, you know?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I haven't found even ONE platinum chest since SW was released.  I blew through all of mine except one (just have one left from my original hoard) and all I have to show from it is a bunch of elixir in Merlin's shop.


I actually found TWO within seconds of each other, shortly after completing Minnie and wrapping up the three costumes.   Figured at that point, Steanboat Willie couldn't be far behind.   A cannon and flag later...


----------



## wingweaver84

Windwaker4444 said:


> With all of the holiday activities going on, I haven't been able to collect wifi tokens as much as my characters need. I haven't really progressed much the last few days.
> 
> Ralph ready for 8 -need wifi
> Calhoun, Spamley, Shank, Yesss and Felix  at lv 6
> Vanellope still at 4
> 
> And of course...Mayor still at lv 6
> 
> Currently in 3rd place in the trophy challenge,,so I'm feeling optimistic about staying in the top 10.  The player in 10th is more than 100 trophies below me.
> 
> Only sad news, is that the Sapphire Chest doesn't have Syndrome in it.  He is the only character I'm missing.  I do not want to gamble on those legendary chests ever again...so I guess I'll keep waiting for my chance to get him  Hopefully I'll get the 100 gems.  I'll be so disappointed if I only get magic and happiness.  I'm at 12 mil right now.  A couple thousand magic will seem very anticlimactic.  It is a nice touch though, that players are getting the reindeer and Santa hat concession stands from the calendar.  Just wish they would have put some better options for those of us who have all the premium characters in the Sapphire Chest.



That's because the chest only contains characters from STORYLINE collections.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> That's because the chest only contains characters from STORYLINE collections.


Exactly. Ones they can sell because there is no other way to get them.


----------



## Haley R

I got down to 800 magic after buying that land and leveling up some characters. Now I’m up to about 18k.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm with you on this one.  Mickey has collected all of the silver fabric, so all I need is the button fabric.  But since the costumes evidently don't do anything right now, I'm going to hold off on spending the elixir.  Maybe I'll get lucky with the 2 chests from this trophy challenge.  After all....I do have a whopping 3% chance of getting SW.



I'm in the same place in terms of not wanting to use up my elixirs until I need to.


----------



## wingweaver84

Opened up my sapphire chests,quite pleased with the results. Windows gave me the Chip and Dale Treehouse;haven't unlocked them yet but it'll be nice to have when I do. iOS gave me PLUTO,which completed my collection and gave me 12 gems.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I got Jack Sparrow out of the sapphire chest so that was a pleasant surprise as that also finished the collection and gave me gems too.

I hope everyone's having a great holiday!


----------



## hopemax

Last year, I got the same cheap attraction in both games (Monsters Inc Premium attraction). This year, I got Maximus in IOS which I am very happy with because he is one of the more expensive gem characters. 

Can’t check Windows until we get home tomorrow and I can pay a few gems /watch video, forgot how it works, to collect the previous day’s reward.


----------



## tasmith1993

I got the mike and sulley attraction I hadn’t bothered to buy with gems in my sapphire chest 
Never going to get anything relevant


----------



## Haley R

I got Flower from my chest which I’m happy with. I love getting new characters.


----------



## mikegood2

I think I got 50 gems? The game showed it to quickly and don’t think it showed an amount. Also got 30 gems for finishing first in mini event, and 2 of the same worthless decorations .


----------



## JamesGarvey

Was hoping for Davey Jones to more easily finish that extended storyline, got Flash, good enough.


----------



## CallieMar

I got Captain Hook, and he will help with getting Michael Darling from 9 to 10, which is nice. I also got gems for completing the collection, and 20 gems from the mini event for placing 7th.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mmmears

Was hoping for a new character (I'm still missing Wall-E) but sadly got his house which is pretty useless.  And another useless decoration in the platinum chest I won from the mini event thing.  I know it's not right to complain about a gift, but I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## Wdw1015

Captain Hook plus the gems for completing the set...I’ll take it!!


----------



## Osum

Flower was in my chest today, plus the gems for completing the collection, so I’m quite happy with that. Merry Christmas!


----------



## 10CJ

I am jealous of everyone that got a character. I got Chip and Dale’s Treehouse. They are both already at level ten so I don’t think it has much use once I am done with their side quests.


----------



## Gorechick

Osum said:


> Flower was in my chest today, plus the gems for completing the collection, so I’m quite happy with that. Merry Christmas!



Same here! Plus I got Mickey's Santa outfit for being around 100 in the trophy event. For some reason I didn't have that costume even though I've been playing over a year and a half.


----------



## mara512

I got Maximus in my chest which I was very happy with plus 25 gems for completing the collection.  I also got 20 gems for the mini event. Merry Christmas


----------



## Aces86

10CJ said:


> I am jealous of everyone that got a character. I got Chip and Dale’s Treehouse. They are both already at level ten so I don’t think it has much use once I am done with their side quests.



Same! I really wanted king Louie.


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> Same! I really wanted king Louie.



Yep.  A character is so much better than a useless attraction.  Oh well...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got gems from the chest (not sure how many, just said “Gems”) but between that and the gems from the event it helped replenish my bank a bit as I was down rather low after the event 

Was hopefully to get Steamboats Willie in one of the platinum chests from the event but just decorations.  Oh well

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## maxsmom

Anyone else not get recognized for playing the mini trophy event? I played and get the milestone rewards but it would not register on the leader board and I got nothing. So disappointed. I really wanted Mickey’s costume and the trophy events are the only ones I do well at. This is the 2nd time this has happened. The 1st time was the trophy event that happened before the wreck it Ralph event started. Yes I was playing online. Now the 1st day I wasn’t the whole time b/c I couldn’t be online so I played off line until I could get online. But I have been playing online since then.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I think I got 50 gems? The game showed it to quickly and don’t think it showed an amount. Also got 30 gems for finishing first in mini event, and 2 of the same worthless decorations .


We are probably in the same spot.  Because I have all of the attractions, the only "prizes" in my chest were 6,000 magic or 20 gems.


----------



## Araminta18

I got the parachute drop.   So many premium characters that I need....blergh.  I mean, I'm grateful but also not (obviously).


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> We are probably in the same spot.  Because I have all of the attractions, the only "prizes" in my chest were 6,000 magic or 20 gems.



Yikes!  I hope you got the gems.  I can't see how 6K magic could be considered a gift at this point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Araminta18 said:


> I got the parachute drop.   So many premium characters that I need....blergh.  I mean, I'm grateful but also not (obviously).



At least with that one (I think) it is one that gives trophy’s during the trophy events


----------



## JamesGarvey

The gift likely gives preference to your cheapest available gem purchase. The 3 premium characters I had left were Flash (420), Davy Jones (450) and Hook (550).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm in the same place in terms of not wanting to use up my elixirs until I need to.


I have everything Merlin offered, bought all of the required button fabric, as well as a handful of Mayor tokens.  Still up over 42k in elixir.  What the hell am I saving them for?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I have everything Merlin offered, bought all of the required button fabric, as well as a handful of Mayor tokens.  Still up over 42k in elixir.  What the hell am I saving them for?



Ok you have much more elixir than I do.  I only have 26K right now and I haven't bought any of the fabric.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Got gems from the chest (not sure how many, just said “Gems”) but between that and the gems from the event it helped replenish my bank a bit as I was down rather low after the event
> 
> Was hopefully to get Steamboats Willie in one of the platinum chests from the event but just decorations.  Oh well
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Me too on both counts.  Wonder why there wasn't a gem value posted.  Not sure how many I got.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Happy holidays everyone!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone notice that you can no longer buy Mayor tokens from Merlin?  I needed 2 more to get him to level up, so I was going to use elixir to speed up the process.  Or...am I crazy?  We were able to buy his tokens before correct?


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Ok you have much more elixir than I do.  I only have 26K right now and I haven't bought any of the fabric.



Don’t you remember, from a discussion like a year ago... @supernova is a Gameloft spy / intern.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone notice that you can no longer buy Mayor tokens from Merlin?  I needed 2 more to get him to level up, so I was going to use elixir to speed up the process.  Or...am I crazy?  We were able to buy his tokens before correct?


Just checked  and you are right.  All gone for whatever reason.  Merry Christmas to us as our presents are taken away.


----------



## GerhardGe

i was pretty disappointed as i didn´t even get belle´s costume anymore  in the event.happy about the treehouse in that special chest as i don´t even have chip and dale yet.


----------



## Hoodie

Got Boo from the chest.  

Hoping for a bit of a stretch until the next event.  I'm so far behind on levelling characters....


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Hoping for a bit of a stretch until the next event.  I'm so far behind on levelling characters....


That's what these events are for... to level up characters that aren't in play, and don't collect or require event currency.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Don’t you remember, from a discussion like a year ago... @supernova is a Gameloft spy / intern.


I want to go on record here and now to state once and for all that I am NOT the Gameloft mole (maybe).


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I want to go on record here and now to state once and for all that I am NOT the Gameloft mole (maybe).


----------



## Windwaker4444

Opened up a platinum chest and got SW.  Mickey has a job now.  He was worried about being unemployed for the holidays.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I want to go on record here and now to state once and for all that I am NOT the Gameloft mole (maybe).



Mole? They are rather short-sighted sometimes. You don't have the PR niceties to be allowed in public without a parent, so no way you are a gameloft mole!    Just kidding, hope your holiday season has been great


----------



## Gorechick

Is it New that they list the level your character is on when you go to send them on a quest or was that always there and I never noticed?


----------



## hopemax

Made it home, paid the gems to restore my streak in my Windows game, got my Sapphire Chest...Boo!  I would have really liked Flash, but I'm glad to have gotten new characters in both games.

Back to the WiFi grind...


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Mole? They are rather short-sighted sometimes. You don't have the PR niceties to be allowed in public without a parent, so no way you are a gameloft mole!    Just kidding, hope your holiday season has been great


One of my favorite film gags is the mole in the White House from that awful Rocky & Bullwinkle movie 18 years ago.  And a very Merry Christmas to you and your family!!


----------



## minniesBFF

Thank goodness I read the Dis!  I normally never recover my streaks when I miss a daily reward. But when I saw you all talking about the Sapphire chest from Christmas, I recovered my streak and I got Flower! That completed my Bambi set and gave me 16 gems.  Totally worth spending the 5 gems to recover


----------



## mikegood2

Something about the chests have been bugging me since the WiR event, but I wasn’t sure what it was until now. None of the chests give out any WiR items and I think chest always gave 1 or 2 items for event characters in the past. I know some don’t like chests giving out items, but it’s always been something I’ve always liked and appreciated.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Something about the chests have been bugging me since the WiR event, but I wasn’t sure what it was until now. None of the chests give out any WiR items and I think chest always gave 1 or 2 items for event characters in the past. I know some don’t like chests giving out items, but it’s always been something I’ve always liked and appreciated.



Yep.  I noticed the same thing.  They were totally useless this past event.


----------



## Quellman

That's a really great use of a recover.  Especially when you consider that you'll make gems back when you level up as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> One of my favorite film gags is the mole in the White House from that awful Rocky & Bullwinkle movie 18 years ago.  And a very Merry Christmas to you and your family!!
> View attachment 371766



MOLE!!!!


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I have everything Merlin offered, bought all of the required button fabric, as well as a handful of Mayor tokens.  Still up over 42k in elixir.  What the hell am I saving them for?



That’s a good question, I think you should transfer your elixir to me Oh and while your at it how about 5 million in magic so I can open the 2 spots of land I can’t seem to collect enough magic to open.


----------



## wingweaver84

TheMaxRebo said:


> MOLE!!!!



I don't now if you'd call it a "gag" as such,but in "Tiny Toon Adventures:How I Spent my Summer Vacation," there's a scene where some of the characters are at the theater,and the sound test at the beginning(think "THX") sends everyone flying out of their seats. The one quote I've been using for years:"The audience is now deaf".


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> MOLE!!!!


Moley moley moley


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> I don't now if you'd call it a "gag" as such,but in "Tiny Toon Adventures:How I Spent my Summer Vacation," there's a scene where some of the characters are at the theater,and the sound test at the beginning(think "THX") sends everyone flying out of their seats. The one quote I've been using for years:"The audience is now deaf".


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


>



That's the one!


----------



## minniesBFF

What do you guys think the new permanent content will be? They shared a clue wheel on Facebook.  I'm guessing Dumbo, since that will be coming out soon and one of the clues on the wheel looks like a circus wagon to me.

But, some of the other clues are cinderella, Tangled, and Wall-e.  So it could be the stepsisters and Lady Tremaine, or Pascal from Tangled.  Not sure what they could add to Wall-e.


----------



## wingweaver84

minniesBFF said:


> What do you guys think the new permanent content will be? They shared a clue wheel on Facebook.  I'm guessing Dumbo, since that will be coming out soon and one of the clues on the wheel looks like a circus wagon to me.
> 
> But, some of the other clues are cinderella, Tangled, and Wall-e.  So it could be the stepsisters and Lady Tremaine, or Pascal from Tangled.  Not sure what they could add to Wall-e.



There are five different clues,all pertaining to storyline:Wall-E,Cinderella,Toy Story,Tangled and Monsters Inc. This suggests to me that we're getting more content in one of those five. Honestly,Cinderella is the strongest possibility as we still don't have Lady Tremaine or the stepsisters. I think the Grand Duke might be doable too,not sure about the King.


----------



## tasmith1993

I would love it if they would add in some Moana, Hercules or the Rescuers but I doubt that will happen any time soon if ever


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


>


I’ve never seen that before but that’s so funny lol


----------



## Haley R

tasmith1993 said:


> I would love it if they would add in some Moana, Hercules or the Rescuers but I doubt that will happen any time soon if ever


I would LOVE Hercules and Tarzan.


----------



## Haley R

I’m now waiting 24 hours to welcome mother gothel. Nick from zootopia is taking me absolutely forever


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I’ve never seen that before but that’s so funny lol


Neither had I, but I figured I'd hunt it down for him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - here is the post on Facebook:



For each, new content could be:
- *Tangled:* Pascal, Hook Hand Thug, Big Nose Thug, Captain of the Guard, Cupid, Mime
- *Monster's Inc:* not many from first movie make sense (maybe Henry J Waternose, Fungus, or the Abominable Snowman) but could add Monsters U characters: Art, Squishy, Terri and Terry, and Dean Hardscrabble)
- *Cinderella:* Lady Tremaine and Stepsisters (Drizella and Anastasia), Gus, and Jaq
- *Toy Story:* Mr. Spell, See N Say, Etch, Lotso, Mr. Pricklepants, Trixie, Stinky Pete, Reptillus Maximus, Forky (if they include from Toy Story 4)
- *Wall-E:* Captain McCrea, Shelby Forthright, some of the other bots (Auto, Vac-Q, M-O), or Hal the cockroach


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Neither had I, but I figured I'd hunt it down for him.


I remember that loud sound before movies. I loved when that came on the screen


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> Neither had I, but I figured I'd hunt it down for him.



I'm a female.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - here is the post on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 372007
> 
> For each, new content could be:
> - *Tangled:* Pascal, Hook Hand Thug, Big Nose Thug, Captain of the Guard, Cupid, Mime
> - *Monster's Inc:* not many from first movie make sense (maybe Henry J Waternose, Fungus, or the Abominable Snowman) but could add Monsters U characters: Art, Squishy, Terri and Terry, and Dean Hardscrabble)
> - *Cinderella:* Lady Tremaine and Stepsisters (Drizella and Anastasia), Gus, and Jaq
> - *Toy Story:* Mr. Spell, See N Say, Etch, Lotso, Mr. Pricklepants, Trixie, Stinky Pete, Reptillus Maximus, Forky (if they include from Toy Story 4)
> - *Wall-E:* Captain McCrea, Shelby Forthright, some of the other bots (Auto, Vac-Q, M-O), or Hal the cockroach



First of all, thanks for the list of possible characters.  That said, looking at the possible characters, I’d really prefer a movie that they haven’t done yet.

Whatever they do let’s hope it’s permanent content, not and event, and we don’t see it for a few more weeks.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> First of all, thanks for the list of possible characters.  That said, looking at the possible characters, I’d really prefer a movie that they haven’t done yet.
> 
> Whatever they do let’s hope it’s permanent content, not and event, and we don’t see it for a few more weeks.



Usually when it's an add on it's one of those tower challenges.  I hope it's just a normal addition to the main storyline.


----------



## Wdw1015

mikegood2 said:


> First of all, thanks for the list of possible characters.  That said, looking at the possible characters, I’d really prefer a movie that they haven’t done yet.
> 
> Whatever they do let’s hope it’s permanent content, not and event, and we don’t see it for a few more weeks.


Their post said it was permanent content.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Usually when it's an add on it's one of those tower challenges.  I hope it's just a normal addition to the main storyline.



Like I’ve recently stated, I’m a big fan of the tower challenges, for newer players as a way to get content they missed, but Please don’t adding new content/characters to it. If they add a new character, make it part of the new content/update!!! That way I don’t need to participate in the tower challange which would make me *INCREDIBLY* *HAPPY*!!!


----------



## tonga

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - here is the post on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 372007
> 
> For each, new content could be:
> - *Tangled:* Pascal, Hook Hand Thug, Big Nose Thug, Captain of the Guard, Cupid, Mime
> - *Monster's Inc:* not many from first movie make sense (maybe Henry J Waternose, Fungus, or the Abominable Snowman) but could add Monsters U characters: Art, Squishy, Terri and Terry, and Dean Hardscrabble)
> - *Cinderella:* Lady Tremaine and Stepsisters (Drizella and Anastasia), Gus, and Jaq
> - *Toy Story:* Mr. Spell, See N Say, Etch, Lotso, Mr. Pricklepants, Trixie, Stinky Pete, Reptillus Maximus, Forky (if they include from Toy Story 4)
> - *Wall-E:* Captain McCrea, Shelby Forthright, some of the other bots (Auto, Vac-Q, M-O), or Hal the cockroach




From Toy Story I’d love to see Slinky Dog and Mr and Mrs Potato Head


----------



## Haley R

tonga said:


> From Toy Story I’d love to see Slinky Dog and Mr and Mrs Potato Head


I second this! I would love those characters


----------



## Araminta18

I know it won't happen, but I'd love to get Tarzan with Jane and Terk and her dad...


----------



## squirrel

I got King Louie.  The only thing I didn't want in my chest was the gems.  Everything else was characters or costumes.


----------



## Haley R

Well that was super anticlimactic waiting 24 hours to welcome mother gothel. I didn’t even get any quests to do after I welcomed her lol


----------



## Aces86

squirrel said:


> I got King Louie.  The only thing I didn't want in my chest was the gems.  Everything else was characters or costumes.



I’m so jealous, that’s who I wanted!


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> Well that was super anticlimactic waiting 24 hours to welcome mother gothel. I didn’t even get any quests to do after I welcomed her lol



At one point, Welcoming Mother Gothel was the very last thing we could do in the game,  other than limited time events.  I'm guessing they never went back and gave her "story."


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> At one point, Welcoming Mother Gothel was the very last thing we could do in the game,  other than limited time events.  I'm guessing they never went back and gave her "story."



Yep.  It was hard to get her and then a real disappointment when the main storyline just... stopped.


----------



## karmstr112

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - here is the post on Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 372007
> 
> For each, new content could be:
> - *Tangled:* Pascal, Hook Hand Thug, Big Nose Thug, Captain of the Guard, Cupid, Mime
> - *Monster's Inc:* not many from first movie make sense (maybe Henry J Waternose, Fungus, or the Abominable Snowman) but could add Monsters U characters: Art, Squishy, Terri and Terry, and Dean Hardscrabble)
> - *Cinderella:* Lady Tremaine and Stepsisters (Drizella and Anastasia), Gus, and Jaq
> - *Toy Story:* Mr. Spell, See N Say, Etch, Lotso, Mr. Pricklepants, Trixie, Stinky Pete, Reptillus Maximus, Forky (if they include from Toy Story 4)
> - *Wall-E:* Captain McCrea, Shelby Forthright, some of the other bots (Auto, Vac-Q, M-O), or Hal the cockroach



Wall-E has the least number of characters currently in the game, so it would make the most sense to add to this storyline from a character numbers standpoint. I would think they'd make Monsters U its own event, not just added to the storyline. Toy Story already has 3 collections, personally I'm Toy Storied out. Tangled and Cinderella each only have 1 collection so adding to either of these make sense too. My vote is for Wall-E or my favorite Cinderella.


----------



## mmmears

With my luck it will be a cheap and easy way to get Wall-E... because I used up a bunch of gems to get him a few days ago.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> Yep.  It was hard to get her and then a real disappointment when the main storyline just... stopped.


No kidding.  I remember that.  There were the concerns that there wouldn't be any more storyline and that Adventureland would never open up.  Glad those days are behind us.


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Wall-E has the least number of characters currently in the game, so it would make the most sense to add to this storyline from a character numbers standpoint. I would think they'd make Monsters U its own event, not just added to the storyline. Toy Story already has 3 collections, personally I'm Toy Storied out. Tangled and Cinderella each only have 1 collection so adding to either of these make sense too. My vote is for Wall-E or my favorite Cinderella.


At this point, who else is really important or key enough in Wall-E to include in the game?  Cinderella is missing a villain.  Anyone else from Tangled is an unimportant side character.  Not sure why they'd go back and revisit these properties that are already included in the game.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Look who popped out of a Legendary chest on my first try today! I now have every character! If only I was diligent about leveling my characters up! So many just sitting at level 8 and 9!


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> At one point, Welcoming Mother Gothel was the very last thing we could do in the game,  other than limited time events.  I'm guessing they never went back and gave her "story."


Haha oh that’s kind of weird. My only quest right now is to get nick from zootopia which is taking absolutely forever


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karmstr112 said:


> Wall-E has the least number of characters currently in the game, so it would make the most sense to add to this storyline from a character numbers standpoint. I would think they'd make Monsters U its own event, not just added to the storyline. Toy Story already has 3 collections, personally I'm Toy Storied out. Tangled and Cinderella each only have 1 collection so adding to either of these make sense too. My vote is for Wall-E or my favorite Cinderella.



If it is just one new character (like a tower event) I could see Wall-E as there are only twice characters - but to add an entire additional section might be a stretch given lesser known

I think Cinderella would be most obvious for a 2nd set of characters then probably Tangled.  Definitely get what you are saying about enough Toy Story Characters already (Though I could see them adding Forky when the new movie comes out)


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it is just one new character (like a tower event) I could see Wall-E as there are only twice characters - but to add an entire additional section might be a stretch given lesser known
> 
> I think Cinderella would be most obvious for a 2nd set of characters then probably Tangled.  Definitely get what you are saying about enough Toy Story Characters already (Though I could see them adding Forky when the new movie comes out)



I’m still holding out hope that whatever new character(s) we get is permanent in game obtainable content and *not* tied into a tower event, if that is our next “event”. 

That way I don’t have to participate in a multi week tower event just to collect enough EC for items for *ONE* new character. Let tower events be a way for newer, or casual players get characters/buildings they don’t have and let the players who do continue their event break. Or better yet, let us still collect items for said character thru regular game play, and any EC earned can buy items to speed up the process. Either way, make it so we can get the character even if we don’t participate in the tower event.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I’m still holding out hope that whatever new character(s) we get is permanent in game obtainable content and *not* tied into a tower event, if that is our next “event”.
> 
> That way I don’t have to participate in a multi week tower event just to collect enough EC for items for *ONE* new character. Let tower events be a way for newer, or casual players get characters/buildings they don’t have and let the players who do continue their event break. Or better yet, let us still collect items for said character thru regular game play, and any EC earned can buy items to speed up the process. Either way, make it so we can get the character even if we don’t participate in the tower event.




I agree.  It's a ridiculous amount of work to collect for ONE character if you already have the rest.  I'm not a fan of the tower events at all, but I can see how they benefit newer players.


----------



## Gorechick

I just unlocked the Adventureland plot and got the quest to welcome Tia Dalma. I don't have Davy Jones so it will be a while to get her.


----------



## wingweaver84

I thought of something. What if,during the time of a legendary chest sale,you could collect parts for characters only for that set and only for that specific amount of time?You could keep your progress and be able to continue the next time that sale rolls around. At that same time the missing attractions would also be available in Merlin's Shop but disappear once the promotion ended.


----------



## hopemax

wingweaver84 said:


> I thought of something. What if,during the time of a legendary chest sale,you could collect parts for characters only for that set and only for that specific amount of time?You could keep your progress and be able to continue the next time that sale rolls around. At that same time the missing attractions would also be available in Merlin's Shop but disappear once the promotion ended.



I actually thought about this too.  Everytime the Snow White chests show up and I collect a Grumpy piece from a building, but it says the quantity is 0.  Why can't I just collect Grumpy pieces super slowly?


----------



## Mattimation

mmmears said:


> I agree.  It's a ridiculous amount of work to collect for ONE character if you already have the rest.  I'm not a fan of the tower events at all, but I can see how they benefit newer players.



They’ve already confirmed through Facebook that it will indeed be permanent content, which is a welcome relief.

Of the five options, Cinderella seems to be the most obvious choice for more characters. Tangled could also make sense IF they’re drawing from the tv show, and then giving Rapunzel and Flynn new costumes to put them into the different style. I’d be into that, the show is much better than the movie in my opinion.

I kind of feel like they’ll be choosing Toy Story though, adding TS3 characters now and TS4 characters closer to that movie. I hope it’s not, but they put so much focus on that series that I wouldn’t be surprised. It’s clearly the developers favorite.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I agree.  It's a ridiculous amount of work to collect for ONE character if you already have the rest.  I'm not a fan of the tower events at all, but I can see how they benefit newer players.



Only other thing I like about Tower events is not premium characters or buildings so no need to use gems at all and gives you time to build up your stockpile a bit - so I don’t mind them every now and then


----------



## AJGolden1013

Tower events are okay, but I do agree that I’d like permanent content that’s not linked to a tower challenge.  I personally am routing for a little bit of each from the pictured wheel, although, my desires are the strongest for Cinderella.

Guess we’ll find out in the morning


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> At this point, who else is really important or key enough in Wall-E to include in the game?  Cinderella is missing a villain.  Anyone else from Tangled is an unimportant side character.  Not sure why they'd go back and revisit these properties that are already included in the game.


I kind of have to agree with you here, however, I'll be happy as long as they add content other than during events all the time


----------



## lmmatooki

By the way, I am SO HAPPY that I have some time off this week! Ready for the permanent content!


----------



## Mattimation

They just confirmed on Facebook the permanent content will indeed be Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, and Drizella


----------



## Osum

Mystery solved.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m still missing Splash Mountain, Steamboat Willie, and the Bambi Ice Rink from platinum chests.

So glad to receive another cannon statue for my collection

Edit: do we know when the update with the added Cinderella characters goes live?


----------



## lmmatooki

Woohoo! Another sundial for me!


----------



## Gorechick

Got Splash Mountain from the chest this morning. Put it in the space in front of BTMR that I cleared Pirates stuff out of.


----------



## Quellman

lmmatooki said:


> Woohoo! Another sundial for me!


Me too ! For all the chests I have opened and not gotten anything of note, they sure are reinforcing that I won't be purchasing any chests.


----------



## lmmatooki

Quellman said:


> Me too ! For all the chests I have opened and not gotten anything of note, they sure are reinforcing that I won't be purchasing any chests.


I guess it helps that I have everything important out of the platinum chests haha


----------



## lmmatooki

Proof that you can fit all attractions in the spaces we have! I have been working on this layout for awhile. It is really difficult to properly place attractions around space mountain which drives me absolutely insane but you can't really do much about that.


----------



## lmmatooki




----------



## mmmears

Mattimation said:


> They just confirmed on Facebook the permanent content will indeed be Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, and Drizella



I'm glad to hear that.  Cinderella isn't really a story if you take those 3 out of the picture.  



tasmith1993 said:


> I’m still missing Splash Mountain, Steamboat Willie, and the Bambi Ice Rink from platinum chests.
> 
> So glad to receive another cannon statue for my collection



Me, too.  A dog cannon is just what I was hoping for!     NOT.   I have Splash, but I'm also missing the other 2.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Got Fantasmic! 

I wanted this item for so long, put it out, watched it and then thought...is that all it does?
(Whenever I went to the parks, I never understood the crowds and jostling for position for Fantasmic. Projections on water?? The best part...faster lines!)

Happy change of calendar date, everyone!


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Proof that you can fit all attractions in the spaces we have! I have been working on this layout for awhile. It is really difficult to properly place attractions around space mountain which drives me absolutely insane but you can't really do much about that.
> View attachment 372509View attachment 372510View attachment 372511View attachment 372512View attachment 372513View attachment 372514



Nice job getting everything to fit! 

Your right, it shouldn’t be that tough and there really isn’t anything we can do about the lack of land, but the developers could. I think the most frustrating aspect of the “lack of land” is that it’s there and it’s been there fore a long time. Those 12 unopened plots of land just mock us and I’m getting the feeling that’s there intention.


----------



## Araminta18

BLERGH.  I got a Sleeping Beauty statue.  *sigh*  There you go Merlin...

Oh, while I'm here, should I use my Merlin magic to get Davy Jones' Organ or Toy Story Mania?  Any benefit to either one?  I have all permanent content and the event content, just missing a couple of the permanent premium characters...


----------



## Gothmic

My New Years resolution is as follows. Since the interns won’t give us a park building sim as I had originally hoped I will just play this thing like a game.  I put everything away, except a few hat stands that I like seeing the guests in, and buildings as follows. 
Buildings for mayor token quests, he’s leveling to 8 now. Buildings for WIR, all characters are still leveling.  Then I have one section for rides the guests ‘wish’ for rides on. Lastly, all trophy event buildings in one spot so that collecting for those is easy. Unless it can generate a token or fill a wish, it’s in storage. I don’t need the magic.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Woohoo! Another sundial for me!


Same!  And what's crazy (but not so crazy) is that I know for a fact that I clicked on the Steamboat Willie attraction.  As if we needed further proof that there is zero skill involved in the chests.


----------



## supernova

Araminta18 said:


> BLERGH.  I got a Sleeping Beauty statue.  *sigh*  There you go Merlin...
> 
> Oh, while I'm here, should I use my Merlin magic to get Davy Jones' Organ or Toy Story Mania?  Any benefit to either one?  I have all permanent content and the event content, just missing a couple of the permanent premium characters...


Mania hasn't done anything for me yet.  The Organ should help you with your PotC characters, if any need to be leveled up... at least for Jones himself.


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> View attachment 372515 View attachment 372516 View attachment 372517 View attachment 372518 View attachment 372519 View attachment 372520 View attachment 372521


Thank you !!  You are the best kingdom architect!!!  I have to wait 5 hours, and then I'm going to move some stuff around.  Currently, I have 6 attractions in storage.  It will be sooooo great to have everything out again.  Enjoy your week off.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Mania hasn't done anything for me yet.  The Organ should help you with your PotC characters, if any need to be leveled up... at least for Jones himself.



I agree.


----------



## Araminta18

supernova said:


> Mania hasn't done anything for me yet.  The Organ should help you with your PotC characters, if any need to be leveled up... at least for Jones himself.





mmmears said:


> I agree.



Nope, all POTC characters are at 10.  Dang.  Oh well, maybe I'll just hoard it for a while.


----------



## Haley R

I got the Fantasia gardens and golf attraction from my chest today!! I feel like I’m really lucky with these platinum chests.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I got a nifty new cannon today.  I'm looking forward to redesigning my park and getting everything out (thanks again @Immatooki) and the new permanent content.  All and all, nice way to end the year.  I just hope the Cinderella characters have decent drops, not all legendary and epic please!!!  Just dealing with the Mayor is driving me a little nuts. Happy New Years everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## wingweaver84

Gothmic said:


> My New Years resolution is as follows. Since the interns won’t give us a park building sim as I had originally hoped I will just play this thing like a game.  I put everything away, except a few hat stands that I like seeing the guests in, and buildings as follows.
> Buildings for mayor token quests, he’s leveling to 8 now. Buildings for WIR, all characters are still leveling.  Then I have one section for rides the guests ‘wish’ for rides on. Lastly, all trophy event buildings in one spot so that collecting for those is easy. Unless it can generate a token or fill a wish, it’s in storage. I don’t need the magic.



I do,but that's a fair point. There are so many attractions that either don't provide tokens or wishes. So why bother to keep them out on display?I personally like seeing everyone walking around with the merch from the concessions,and they're more reliable.

EDIT:Just took this screenshot. The parade ended _two hours ago. _And these kids are still standing in the square. Also,should I be worried that Triton's floating there watching them?


----------



## mara512

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> Proof that you can fit all attractions in the spaces we have! I have been working on this layout for awhile. It is really difficult to properly place attractions around space mountain which drives me absolutely insane but you can't really do much about that.
> View attachment 372509View attachment 372510View attachment 372511View attachment 372512View attachment 372513View attachment 372514



Nice job!  I currently have everything out except Omnidroid City.  I don’t have Steamboat Willie but can fit it if I get it.

I hate how the attractions all are full squares - even if what you see would look like the corners could be cut - but then the land isn’t set up with nice corners so you think you’ll fit something and  Hen see just a corner won’t fit or somenthing ... and I think that is most blatant in the Tomorrowland area


----------



## tasmith1993

lmmatooki said:


> Proof that you can fit all attractions in the spaces we have! I have been working on this layout for awhile. It is really difficult to properly place attractions around space mountain which drives me absolutely insane but you can't really do much about that.


Thanks!! I just redid my park since I collected from my overnight tasks. 
This made me realize how many buildings I’m missing 

Chip and Dale’s Treehouse
Steamboat Willie
Splash Mountain
RC Racers
Jumpin Jellyfish
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Aurora’s Spinning Wheel
Mulan Lantern Attraction
Bambi Ice Rink
Magic Lamp Theater
Toy Story Mania
Be Our Guest Restaurant

I have almost 45k elixir so I could buy 2 of what I have left in Merlin’s shop (TSM, jumpin jellyfish, and magic lamp theater) but I’ve been hanging onto the elixir in case they add an attraction like davy’s Organ that is actually useful and drops something.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nice job!  I currently have everything out except Omnidroid City.  I don’t have Steamboat Willie but can fit it if I get it.
> 
> I hate how the attractions all are full squares - even if what you see would look like the corners could be cut - but then the land isn’t set up with nice corners so you think you’ll fit something and  Hen see just a corner won’t fit or somenthing ... and I think that is most blatant in the Tomorrowland area


Everything PLUS Omnidroid City will fit (don't have the now-useless Steamboat Willie attraction), and would have a bit more room if I removed some of my concession stands.  As if I need any more magic at this point.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Me, too.  A dog cannon is just what I was hoping for!     NOT.   I have Splash, but I'm also missing the other 2.


Oh wow... I would LOVE a dog cannon!  Then I could shoot Chihuahuas at those dumb little kids.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

I'm terrible about figuring out the next event based upon the clues.  Any ideas on the next event for the livestream on the 4th?


----------



## wingweaver84

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> I'm terrible about figuring out the next event based upon the clues.  Any ideas on the next event for the livestream on the 4th?



We're getting a Cinderella update with Lady Tremaine and the stepsisters. As for other content,no one knows until Friday.


----------



## Mattimation

It looks like, along with the Cinderella expansion, we'll be getting new content for Mulan as well. I just got a pop up for the livestream on Friday with the existing Mulan attractions in the background, and on Instagram they teased their 2019 content with a picture of Cri-Kee (the cricket Mulan's grandma gives her). Perhaps that will be a tower event, where Cri-Kee is the reward?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

HansKristoffAnnaSven said:


> I'm terrible about figuring out the next event based upon the clues.  Any ideas on the next event for the livestream on the 4th?



I’m sure it will include a Mulan update. Historically, around the same time Disneyland has a Lunar New Year event, the game has released and rereleased Mulan. The cherry blossoms are a clue, the Asian architecture is a clue, and I think there were cattails present in the movie as well. Maybe they’ll add the three soldiers to the bunch, or maybe even Shan Yu, since they don’t quite yet have a villain.


----------



## rr333

Is there a current list of all the buildings that give trophies when there's a gold event? Seems like one that used to give trophies stopped recently, but now I can't remember which one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Everything PLUS Omnidroid City will fit (don't have the now-useless Steamboat Willie attraction), and would have a bit more room if I removed some of my concession stands.  As if I need any more magic at this point.



Oh, I know they can fit ... I just don’t have it in me / don’t care enough to rearrange any further to make it fit


----------



## tonga

I’m trying to follow imatooki’s layout and am already struggling.  I can’t get Pluto’s house to fit in the same spot, so then can’t get those 6 attractions into that block of land.  Anyone have any tips?


----------



## wingweaver84

They're offering all the concession stands in the shop now!


----------



## Windwaker4444

tonga said:


> I’m trying to follow imatooki’s layout and am already struggling.  I can’t get Pluto’s house to fit in the same spot, so then can’t get those 6 attractions into that block of land.  Anyone have any tips?


I did it last night.  I had to start at one end of the map and go to the other on some of those perfectly fit it buildings.  I love how @Immatooki keeps all the themes together.  So great to have emptied my building storage.  Although, I don't think Toy Story Mania was included, so that is still in storage.  But then again, that is a creepy looking building, so I'm ok with that.


----------



## mmmears

@lmmatooki - Thanks for sharing your pics.  I rearranged last week and have a pretty similar setup (not totally the same of course).  It all fits, but I'm missing SW, the Ice Rink, and that Mike & Sully ride that costs too many gems.  So I have a bit of extra room in Tomorrowland.  I have to say that I think it's ridiculous that it's this hard to fit it all in and I think they could be more generous with land, even if it costs a bunch of magic, but in the meantime I'm kind of glad I don't have those attractions since it makes it easier to squeeze it all in.


----------



## Windwaker4444

wingweaver84 said:


> They're offering all the concession stands in the shop now!


Thx.  I picked up the few I was missing. But then realized I have no room to place them.  But at least I have them for rhe future.


----------



## chelynnah

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thx.  I picked up the few I was missing. But then realized I have no room to place them.  But at least I have them for rhe future.


Me too.  There was a Peter Pan hat and wooden swords I didn’t have.  I think there’s still another Alice hat stand I’m missing that isn’t there now though.


----------



## Hoodie

Just catching up - Got SW in my chest, so I'm collecting fabric AGAIN.

Haven't been following the updates as I've been too busy, but I would expect the next tower event/character opportunity to be Mulan based on two things - Lunar New Year coming up and the fact that I started this game right before Lilo and Stitch started and the only two collections where I do not have a single character (based on gaining them through events) are Mulan and the Lion King.  I would expect the Lion King to be part of an event closer to the release of the new movie.  All the other collections from events have had someone available to "win" even if it only gains 1 character for the collection.


----------



## Haley R

Okay two things I’d like to say:

1. Drops for nick’s ear hats are atrocious. It should not take me this long to get him. I don’t even like zootopia but I want my story to progress.

2. Does anyone else have trouble playing the videos for the free gems? Every time I watch them it fails to load the first time and I always have to click retry. Just wondering if I’m the only one.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Okay two things I’d like to say:
> 
> 1. Drops for nick’s ear hats are atrocious. It should not take me this long to get him. I don’t even like zootopia but I want my story to progress.
> 
> 2. Does anyone else have trouble playing the videos for the free gems? Every time I watch them it fails to load the first time and I always have to click retry. Just wondering if I’m the only one.




I sometimes have issues and even retry doesn't work.  And sometimes it works.  Sometimes I have to restart the app.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I sometimes have issues and even retry doesn't work.  And sometimes it works.  Sometimes I have to restart the app.


I’ve had to restart the app a couple times too or exit out of the video and try again. These are nit picky things but my game also will lag some when I’m collecting magic and when I click on stuff it won’t work for a few seconds. It’s like it’s system overload and it can’t handle me clicking on so many things at once


----------



## chelynnah

mmmears said:


> I sometimes have issues and even retry doesn't work.  And sometimes it works.  Sometimes I have to restart the app.


I usually end up disconnecting and reconnecting the WiFi on my phone or iPad.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Nice job getting everything to fit!
> 
> Your right, it shouldn’t be that tough and there really isn’t anything we can do about the lack of land, but the developers could. I think the most frustrating aspect of the “lack of land” is that it’s there and it’s been there fore a long time. Those 12 unopened plots of land just mock us and I’m getting the feeling that’s there intention.


After being with this game for so long, I have accepted their ways by now hahaha


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thank you !!  You are the best kingdom architect!!!  I have to wait 5 hours, and then I'm going to move some stuff around.  Currently, I have 6 attractions in storage.  It will be sooooo great to have everything out again.  Enjoy your week off.


Thank you!!


----------



## lmmatooki

tonga said:


> I’m trying to follow imatooki’s layout and am already struggling.  I can’t get Pluto’s house to fit in the same spot, so then can’t get those 6 attractions into that block of land.  Anyone have any tips?


The key is to start with Mickey's place and put it as close to that main entrance as possible, then line up Minnie's house right next to it, then make sure Goofy's place fits, then make sure the Fun Wheel fits, and then you can finally place Pluto's which the rest should fit from there. That is how I did it at first!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hoodie said:


> Just catching up - Got SW in my chest, so I'm collecting fabric AGAIN.
> 
> Haven't been following the updates as I've been too busy, but I would expect the next tower event/character opportunity to be Mulan based on two things - Lunar New Year coming up and the fact that I started this game right before Lilo and Stitch started and the only two collections where I do not have a single character (based on gaining them through events) are Mulan and the Lion King.  I would expect the Lion King to be part of an event closer to the release of the new movie.  All the other collections from events have had someone available to "win" even if it only gains 1 character for the collection.


Congrats on SW. Fabric drops have been really slow for me.  1 a day and that is with Mickey steering the way.


----------



## tonga

lmmatooki said:


> The key is to start with Mickey's place and put it as close to that main entrance as possible, then line up Minnie's house right next to it, then make sure Goofy's place fits, then make sure the Fun Wheel fits, and then you can finally place Pluto's which the rest should fit from there. That is how I did it at first!



I finally got most of it to work - gave up trying to fit the Frozen skating rink and one of the Aladdin attractions.  You did an amazing job!!  It took me hours to get it all to fit when I had your pictures to follow, so I can't imagine the patience it took you to get everything to fit without knowing for sure that it would work.  Thank you for sharing your hard work and pictures!!


----------



## Quellman

Character update before the live stream:

I got Wall-e for Christmas box, and he is already leveling to 10.  That was fast.  

Ariel is collecting for 10, all other characters are ready for 10, but missing 314 shells to upgrade them all.

The Mayor is collecting for 7. 

Below charcters may or may not need wifi to level up 
Ralph ready for 8 
Vanellope collecting for 6
Felix ready for 6 
Calhoun Ready for 4 
Spamley collecting for 7 
Yess collecting for 7 
Shank ready for 5


----------



## Gorechick

My daughter just showed me a pic from Kingdoms on Instagram that looked like Bug's Life. Is this part of the new update? I only saw Lady Tremaine and the Step sisters mentioned.


----------



## lmmatooki

tonga said:


> I finally got most of it to work - gave up trying to fit the Frozen skating rink and one of the Aladdin attractions.  You did an amazing job!!  It took me hours to get it all to fit when I had your pictures to follow, so I can't imagine the patience it took you to get everything to fit without knowing for sure that it would work.  Thank you for sharing your hard work and pictures!!


You are very welcome! I am just happy that I can help other people with it because it surely isn't the easiest task!


----------



## supernova

Mattimation said:


> It looks like, along with the Cinderella expansion, we'll be getting new content for Mulan as well. I just got a pop up for the livestream on Friday with the existing Mulan attractions in the background, and on Instagram they teased their 2019 content with a picture of Cri-Kee (the cricket Mulan's grandma gives her). Perhaps that will be a tower event, where Cri-Kee is the reward?





UmmYeahOk said:


> I’m sure it will include a Mulan update. Historically, around the same time Disneyland has a Lunar New Year event, the game has released and rereleased Mulan. The cherry blossoms are a clue, the Asian architecture is a clue, and I think there were cattails present in the movie as well. Maybe they’ll add the three soldiers to the bunch, or maybe even Shan Yu, since they don’t quite yet have a villain.



Would it kill them to add the villain for this film too? Certainly before some dumb insect...


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> Would it kill them to add the villain for this film too? Certainly before some dumb insect...



I'm surprised they DIDN'T add Shan Yu with the event.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Would it kill them to add the villain for this film too? Certainly before some dumb insect...


Hey don’t knock bugs life! I would absolutely love bugs life characters. But I do agree they should finish a set before offering a new one. 

On a separate note, I finally welcomed nick and I’m doing some of his quests now. Anyone know what comes after him?


----------



## Gorechick

Ahh...it was Cri-kee not Bug's Life. I only got a quick glimpse and just noted it was a bug.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Hey don’t knock bugs life! I would absolutely love bugs life characters. But I do agree they should finish a set before offering a new one.
> 
> On a separate note, I finally welcomed nick and I’m doing some of his quests now. Anyone know what comes after him?


I meant Cri-kee.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I meant Cri-kee.


Ooooooh. My bad.


----------



## Dennis Chavante

lmmatooki said:


> View attachment 372515 View attachment 372516 View attachment 372517 View attachment 372518 View attachment 372519 View attachment 372520 View attachment 372521



Love your layout! Have you had any luck getting Toy Story Mania into the mix?


----------



## lmmatooki

Dennis Chavante said:


> Love your layout! Have you had any luck getting Toy Story Mania into the mix?


I have not yet! Working on getting enough elixirs but I will make it fit when I get it!


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> View attachment 372515 View attachment 372516 View attachment 372517 View attachment 372518 View attachment 372519 View attachment 372520 View attachment 372521



Question.  Do you have the Toy Story attraction?  If it is in there I am blind.


----------



## supernova

What's the easiest way to be sure to get all of the areas in a set of photos?  I'm happy to share my atrocious layout with the world, with all but SW in the mix.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I'm excited to hear what the entire new permanent content update will be tomorrow.

I have all characters to date, all four comfy princess costumes, all but 8 characters maxed out.  I feel like if they hadn't done so much cross over work for collecting character tokens in the last event, my WIR characters would be much further along.

I have a count of about 13 (possibly more) DARK areas of land that when you tap on them even by accident, say coming soon.  It's a bit frustrating.  I have enough elixir to buy Toy Story Mania, but no land, and I got the Haunted Mansion on Christmas Day, but that too is sitting in storage due to lack of open land.

Ralph - collecting for 9
Vanellope - collecting for 6
Felix - collecting for 7
Calhoun - collecting for 7
Spamley - collecting for 7
Yesss - collecting for 6
Shank - collecting for 6

The Mayor - collecting for 7

Also - it would be very night to get wifi tokens in the bronze chests, as opposed to the pumpkin tokens.  I have 155 of those, and it seems to be the token I get the MOST out of the bronze chests, which is great, because I need lots, but I need many MANY more wifi ones.


----------



## lmmatooki

SunDial said:


> Question.  Do you have the Toy Story attraction?  If it is in there I am blind.


Not yet! Just said above that I am working on it, I have 21,411 elixirs at the moment! Stay tuned!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> What's the easiest way to be sure to get all of the areas in a set of photos?  I'm happy to share my atrocious layout with the world, with all but SW in the mix.


I just screenshot all the areas and then put them in a collage format on an app called Layout so I'm not posting double the amount of pictures. So there are 2 screenshots in one picture.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I just screenshot all the areas and then put them in a collage format on an app called Layout so I'm not posting double the amount of pictures. So there are 2 screenshots in one picture.


That sounds like way more effort than I am willing to expend on any of you people.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> That sounds like way more effort than I am willing to expend on any of you people.


That's why I was so shocked to hear you say you were going to share your fabulous layout with us hahaha


----------



## SunDial

lmmatooki said:


> Not yet! Just said above that I am working on it, I have 21,411 elixirs at the moment! Stay tuned!



Sorry i just saw that.  I started typing this way before your post.   Kept getting interruptions.  Good layout.   Trying to see if I can squeeze it in somewhere


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> That's why I was so shocked to hear you say you were going to share your fabulous layout with us hahaha


Nah.  I've actually been toying with taking the long arduous screenshot process, but I cannot promise that I'll be combining any images.


----------



## mmmears

I've also been toying with the idea of taking photos and sharing but it does not seem to be all that easy.  I really wish we could zoom out more.  I have everything fitting in except the 3 attractions I'm still missing, but I have pretty much all of the area right in front of Space Mtn. and the land to the left of it empty.  So I'm pretty sure it would all fit, if I'm ever lucky enough to get that rink and SW.


----------



## TechRavingMad

lmmatooki said:


> Not yet! Just said above that I am working on it, I have 21,411 elixirs at the moment! Stay tuned!


Do you have all the other attractions including the Merlin and the Black and White classic ones?


----------



## Aces86

Actually got something good from a platinum chest for once! Steamboat Willie attraction


----------



## Hoodie

Who will be watching the live stream?


----------



## karmstr112

Quellman said:


> Character update before the live stream:
> 
> I got Wall-e for Christmas box, and he is already leveling to 10.  That was fast.
> 
> Ariel is collecting for 10, all other characters are ready for 10, but missing 314 shells to upgrade them all.
> 
> The Mayor is collecting for 7.
> 
> Below charcters may or may not need wifi to level up
> Ralph ready for 8
> Vanellope collecting for 6
> Felix ready for 6
> Calhoun Ready for 4
> Spamley collecting for 7
> Yess collecting for 7
> Shank ready for 5




My Wreck It list looks pretty similar to yours. I still need to collect 1800 WiFi to complete the set.

Vanellope at 4 need 5 heart
The Mayor at 6 need 27/26
Yesss at 6 need 8/4
Shank at 6 need 2 ear
Calhoon at 7 need 7/17
Fix-It Felix Jr at 7 need 9 ear
Spamly at 8 need 21/23
Ralph at 9 need 14/23

I figure I might finish the Mayor before Spring.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karmstr112 said:


> *I figure I might finish the Mayor before Spring 2021*.



fixed that for ya


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> Who will be watching the live stream?



I will try - or shortly after and can try to post some screen shots of new content


----------



## Aces86

I’m on a roll! Just got the forest ice rink. 

Really appreciate you people who recap the livestream!


----------



## Wdw1015

We seriously need to make a drinking game out the livestream every time they say “very cool” or “very excited”.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Permanent content:
lady tremaine (premium character)
drusilla
anastasia

Cri-Kee from Mulan (lunar new year tower event)

decorations:
2 magic kingdoms billboards from the parks
mulan target dummy

Concession stands:
Jack Jack Cookie Num Num Stand
Mulan Breakfast Stand
Sand Pail Sundae Stand

attractions:
Animation Academy (tapper event prize)
Carousel of Progress (Merlin's shop)
Reflections of China (platinum chests)

costumes:
comfy mulan (tower challenge)
warrior mulan (ruby chests, legendary chests)

In-game News feed button for game updates/events (seems pretty useless)

balance changes for mickey, toy story and monster's inc


----------



## tonga

And of course, no new land to put any of this new content!


----------



## Araminta18

Will carousel of progress help with anything?


----------



## Mattimation

Araminta18 said:


> Will carousel of progress help with anything?



Probably just with Trophy hunt mini-events.


----------



## Aces86

So when is this event, Thursday? I don’t have any Mulan characters.


----------



## Hoodie

So...make sure your Mickey, Toy Story and Monsters Inc groups are leveled up as far as you can.  For Monsters I only have Boo who was a recent Platinum drop.  Pete and Zurg are at 9, I've just been avoiding the final 24 hour tie-up for them.

Toy Alien and Bullseye already require too much magic for me right now to level up so they'll have to sit for a while.  Chip and Dale are at 9, but not ready for 10.  If I'm lucky I may get 1 there before the "rebalancing"

I saw the "helpers" would be Incredibles, Mulan, and Lilo?  Is that right? If so, another tower challenge without the ability to get the top prize. Maybe some day that will be viable!


----------



## Mattimation

Aces86 said:


> So when is this event, Thursday? I don’t have any Mulan characters.



The update goes live this upcoming Tuesday, with the tower challenge starting "A couple of weeks" afterwards


----------



## wingweaver84

So I would guess,if the concession stands are anything to go by,that the three character sets involved in this Tower Challenge are Mulan,Lilo and Stitch,and The Incredibles.


----------



## hopemax

Just as I expected.  In my Windows game, I am always elixir poor.  My current queue is Primeval Whirl, Fabric for Classic Minnie and Classic Pete (Need 30, bought 2, lol).  I finally break 30,000 elixir to buy PW, but I hold off knowing new content is coming.  And right on cue, new Merlin attraction.  At least, I will have the elixir for that.  I don't hold out much luck for the tapper prize or platinum chest offering.


----------



## mikegood2

tonga said:


> And of course, no new land to put any of this new content!



Of course not! It’s not like they have any they could use... oh wait 

My guess is 2 of the 3 attractions will atleast have a 12x12 footprint too.

So do we have to have all the pieces and welcome Cri-Kee before the event ends, or can we continue collecting them and welcome after the event? I’ve always collected enough EC for characters in the Tower event in the end, so I’m not sure. Have no interest in playing that much for this one, so I’d love to be able to welcome after the event.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> So do we have to have all the pieces and welcome Cri-Kee before the event ends, or can we continue collecting them and welcome after the event? I’ve always collected enough EC for characters in the Tower event in the end, so I’m not sure. Have no interest in playing that much for this one, so I’d love to be able to welcome after the event.



How many events have you played?  And how many times has event content lasted past the event? Of course, you need to Welcome Cri-Kee before the Tower challenge ends.  Otherwise, you won't ever be tempted to buy gems to speed up the process.  Don't feel like playing, TOO BAD!  Buy Gems!

But, I'm reading the Reddit thread, and apparently the final prize is Mulan's comfy costume, and Cri-Kee comes before.  So hopefully, that means he will be obtainable with limited gameplay.


----------



## lme30005

I have all attractions apart from Steam Boat Willie but have no room for that or the 2 Mulan attractions. As I don’t really have the time to store them all and rearrange , which ones are best to store? I need to get the Mulan ones out for the new content probably. The only characters I’m working on levelling are Little Mermaid (all 9), Ralph (all 6), Hook and Michael (9) and Mayor (7). The 3 new attractions may be impossible to get, along with SBW but I need to clear a few just in case


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> How many events have you played?  And how many times has event content lasted past the event? Of course, you need to Welcome Cri-Kee before the Tower challenge ends.  Otherwise, you won't ever be tempted to buy gems to speed up the process.  Don't feel like playing, TOO BAD!  Buy Gems!
> 
> But, I'm reading the Reddit thread, and apparently the final prize is Mulan's comfy costume, and Cri-Kee comes before.  So hopefully, that means he will be obtainable with limited gameplay.



Either way, they don’t have to worry about getting any more money out of me, that ship sailed awhile ago. I’m done supporting this game with cash.

Figured we were required to finish, but we’ve had a number of people mention that the new characters were gonna be  permanent content.

At least it looks like it’s gonna be a few weeks until the tower challenge event, so maybe I’ll be a little more motivated to play then?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks to @JamesGarvey for summarizing

Just watched it and will add the timing is that the new permanent content/next update is on Tuesday, January 8th and then the tower event will be "a few weeks later in the month"

Here are a few images.  First is the new concessions and decorations.  Apparently the billboards are ones that have been used in the actual Disney parks to advertize the game, so sort of meta to have them now in the game


New Attractions (they seem not small but not mega big either.  Animation Academy is definitely "long") 



 New Characters - Cri-Kee is from Tower event and is added to existing Mulan collection (so should get extra gem bonus for re-completing collection) and the Tremaine's are a new collection

and they said Lady Tremain is a *PREMIUM CHARACTER *and will have a bundle (not shocking)




new Mulan Costumes.  Warrior is gotten through tokens you get from Ruby and Legendary Chests and the Comfy one you can get as the last reward in the Tower Challenge - first get Cri-Kee and then he helps get last token for this costume
 


Also mentioned the news icon (which looks like an envelope and is located in the upper right of the screen) and the "balancing" - which is that it will take more tokens to level up Mickey and Friends, Toy Story, and Monster's Inc characters and they said they were doing this as it relates to an upcoming "feature" that they are "super excited about"

Hope this helps!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Disneyland’s lunar new year activities are from Jan 25 to Feb 17, so I wouldn’t be shocked if the event coincided with those dates.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

CAROUSEL OF PROGRESS ???

Can we get Adventure Thru Inner Space, too??


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thank you everyone for the livestream info.  Sounds like fun, even though I'm land poor,  it's always welcome to get more permanent content.  As far as the tower challenge, just another hoop to jump through, but at least we'll have something to do.  

 Rain finally stopped and the sun is peeking thru...time to be a kid again and play outside!! Hope everyone else has a great day today!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

HappyRoadTrip said:


> CAROUSEL OF PROGRESS ???
> 
> Can we get Adventure Thru Inner Space, too??


Is that the one where they pretended to shrink you?  I can never remember remember the name of that ride.   I went on it ALOT as a kid at DL.  Anyone know to put me out of my misery?  I remember it was space themed and that's about all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HappyRoadTrip said:


> CAROUSEL OF PROGRESS ???
> 
> Can we get Adventure Thru Inner Space, too??



That would be cool - though my first vote would be for Horizons

I am pretty excited CoP made it - it is one of our family's favorites (granted we also love Living with the Land - which would also be cool if they added - so we might not be typical)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is that the one where they pretended to shrink you?  I can never remember remember the name of that ride.   I went on it ALOT as a kid at DL.  Anyone know to put me out of my misery?  I remember it was space themed and that's about all.



yeah, if you are talking Disneyland, that would be the ride

If EPCOT then it would likely be Body Wars


----------



## wingweaver84

(Not so fun)fact:an 18 year old cast member was crushed to death by the revolving set when Carousel of Progess was being redesigned into America Sings. It is said sometimes that people can hear a voice saying "be careful" when they are near the site of the accident.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, if you are talking Disneyland, that would be the ride
> 
> If EPCOT then it would likely be Body Wars



EPCOT also had Honey I Shrunk The Audience. 

Then, if you wanna stretch the concept, It’s Tough To Be A Bug kind of shrunk you down through its themeing and made you honorary bugs since you were now the same size as them. Of course, there’s that Rescue Rangers coaster in DL’s Toon Town that does the same, and the Toy Story Land, as well as the former Honey I Shrunk The Kids playground at MGM. My child rode an ant.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is that the one where they pretended to shrink you?  I can never remember remember the name of that ride.   I went on it ALOT as a kid at DL.  Anyone know to put me out of my misery?  I remember it was space themed and that's about all.



It's the one that was in Tomorrowland at DL when I was a little kid.  I loved that ride.


----------



## supernova

How the hell is that Carousel of Progress. Maybe these idiots need to focus less on these pointless live streams and take a damn road trip to the parks. or at least do some research online.  Even a Google image search will do.  Unless I missed the installation of a radar dish on the roof.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> How the hell is that Carousel of Progress. Maybe these idiots need to focus less on these pointless live streams and take a damn road trip to the parks. or at least do some research online.  Even a Google image search will do.  Unless I missed the installation of a radar dish on the roof.


I think you have the best posts on the whole dis lol


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is that the one where they pretended to shrink you?  I can never remember remember the name of that ride.   I went on it ALOT as a kid at DL.  Anyone know to put me out of my misery?  I remember it was space themed and that's about all.



Yes, and it was located where Star Tours is now. It was my favorite ride on my first trip. I was 4.


----------



## karly05

I went to DL as a kid in the 60s and loved "Adventures in Inner Space." It was "presented by Monsanto" and we just called it Monsanto for short. My biggest memories are the giant snowflakes and the big eye looking at you through the microscope.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> How the hell is that Carousel of Progress. Maybe these idiots need to focus less on these pointless live streams and take a damn road trip to the parks. or at least do some research online.  Even a Google image search will do.  Unless I missed the installation of a radar dish on the roof.



I think that is just the roof of it and they are exaggerating the hourglass shape of the building and set it at and angle a bit

Not saying it is great but I think there are others that are way less clear what they are supposed to be ..... and at least it is a real attraction vs something made up


----------



## GerhardGe

welcomed aurora finally.closed the game.after couple hours reopened and got thrown back to start for the 2nd time.third throwback in total in only around 4 months.great game.this time i wasn´t even disconnected from the internet or something..


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that is just the roof of it and they are exaggerating the hourglass shape of the building and set it at and angle a bit
> 
> Not saying it is great but I think there are others that are way less clear what they are supposed to be ..... and at least it is a real attraction vs something made up
> 
> View attachment 373594


Swing and a miss...


----------



## AJGolden1013

@lmmatooki I copied your set up as best I could and I did make MOST of it fit.  I now have the haunted mansion out, which I never had before, so that's very awesome.  Still NO room for Toy Story Mania and IF I get any new attractions, they are either going to stay in storage, OR something else will have to go in storage, because there is no space left that I can figure out.  I do not have Steam Boat Willie or SanFrantokyo from the Big Hero Six event.  Thank you so much for your help!  I did it with a map and grids and counting and it worked but then I got the Haunted Mansion and things didn't fit anymore, so I used your layout and I appreciate it!  Just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I think you have the best posts on the whole dis lol


Quality over quantity.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## mikegood2

I find it really annoying that they never put any WiR items in any of the chest. I know some didn’t like getting items in the chests, but I also appreciated it. Also was WiR the first event they didn’t do that?


----------



## luther10

Kinda disappointed that there are no new Cinderella attractions in the update... That Animation Studio and Carousel of Progess are nice for sure, but a bit pointless...  Where are the sisters and their mother going to to hang out?  the Prince Charming Carousel? or the Princess Hall?  or that village square?  This is so stupid...


----------



## RebeccaRL

First post ever although I’ve lurked for a long time thoroughly enjoying the posts from all of you guys…especially Supernova!
Has anyone else noticed Calhoun lingering near the Princess Dressing Room? Perhaps she’s assessing cyber-security unless she really wants a comfy costume of her own…a thought that boggles the mind….


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I find it really annoying that they never put any WiR items in any of the chest. I know some didn’t like getting items in the chests, but I also appreciated it. Also was WiR the first event they didn’t do that?



I think it was the first event, and yeah I find it annoying, too.  I mean, now there is nothing of value EVER in those non-platinum chests.


----------



## mmmears

RebeccaRL said:


> First post ever although I’ve lurked for a long time thoroughly enjoying the posts from all of you guys…especially Supernova!
> Has anyone else noticed Calhoun lingering near the Princess Dressing Room? Perhaps she’s assessing cyber-security unless she really wants a comfy costume of her own…a thought that boggles the mind….




Welcome and LOL.


----------



## lmmatooki

TechRavingMad said:


> Do you have all the other attractions including the Merlin and the Black and White classic ones?


I have everything except toy story mania


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> We seriously need to make a drinking game out the livestream every time they say “very cool” or “very excited”.


I guess that's a good thing I can only watch it after work


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> @lmmatooki I copied your set up as best I could and I did make MOST of it fit.  I now have the haunted mansion out, which I never had before, so that's very awesome.  Still NO room for Toy Story Mania and IF I get any new attractions, they are either going to stay in storage, OR something else will have to go in storage, because there is no space left that I can figure out.  I do not have Steam Boat Willie or SanFrantokyo from the Big Hero Six event.  Thank you so much for your help!  I did it with a map and grids and counting and it worked but then I got the Haunted Mansion and things didn't fit anymore, so I used your layout and I appreciate it!  Just wanted to say thanks!


You're welcome!!


----------



## Robynlaurel

Dmk help please! Not positive I’m in the right place, but has anyone else ever accidentally deleted an attraction while moving it ? I have emailed them but not too hopeful- anything else I can do? Is there a way to restore the game to like yesterday or something like that? TIA!


----------



## supernova

Robynlaurel said:


> Dmk help please! Not positive I’m in the right place, but has anyone else ever accidentally deleted an attraction while moving it ? I have emailed them but not too hopeful- anything else I can do? Is there a way to restore the game to like yesterday or something like that? TIA!


I've never heard of "deleting" an attraction.  It can be sent back into storage, but not removed from your game. If you go into your "Shop" icon on the lower right hand corner of the game screen, then select "Buildings", the attraction should show on the "Attractions" tab.  Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## Robynlaurel

supernova said:


> I've never heard of "deleting" an attraction.  It can be sent back into storage, but not removed from your game. If you go into your "Shop" icon on the lower right hand corner of the game screen, then select "Buildings", the attraction should show on the "Attractions" tab.  Let me know if this works for you.


Thanks so much, that’s what I thought too but it isn’t there. Very strange!


----------



## mmmears

Robynlaurel said:


> Thanks so much, that’s what I thought too but it isn’t there. Very strange!



Also never heard of it.  I was going to suggest looking in your attractions to see if it's there in the store, but it sounds like it's not.  I hope they can help you.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Patch notes are out.

https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...rt-3-mulan-part-2-balancing/1268283946671400/


----------



## RebeccaRL

JamesGarvey said:


> Patch notes are out.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Patch notes are out.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...rt-3-mulan-part-2-balancing/1268283946671400/


Thx.  Glad I already have them leveled up.


----------



## supernova

300 gems for Lady Tremaine.


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> 300 gems for Lady Tremaine.



Sounds pretty standard.


----------



## 2010_Bride

The Apple update just came out!


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> 300 gems for Lady Tremaine.


Not terrible. Better than others we have had at 450.


----------



## supernova

Got the update at 7:30 and was able to jump right into the game, I guess because this is permanent content.   After Lady Tremaine's first one hour quest, that is it until she gets to level 2.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> Not terrible. Better than others we have had at 450.



wasn't Davy Jones over 500?  I thought one of them was

honestly, I was expecting/fearing worse than 300

glad the next event is a Tower event as after using 300 on her I will be a bit low


----------



## SunDial

Got the Android update about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## rr333

Does there seem to be any other reason to update immediately? (Besides starting on the new permanent content. Mini events, etc?) 
I have Sully leveling to 10 for another 5 hours and want to at least level one more character before the token amounts change.


----------



## Hoodie

rr333 said:


> Does there seem to be any other reason to update immediately? (Besides starting on the new permanent content. Mini events, etc?)
> I have Sully leveling to 10 for another 5 hours and want to at least level one more character before the token amounts change.


No - I held off so I could get one more level for Boo.  The update allows you to purchase Lady Tremaine (300 gems or a cash package) and start on Druzilla.


----------



## mmmears

Oops.  I didn't realize the update was today.  Spamley is leveling to 9 this morning, so I guess it'll just mean I'll be slow to start on this one.  Oh well.  Just thankful it's not a timed event.


----------



## mikegood2

Well, at least I was over 1000 gems for 2 or 3 days!


----------



## hopemax

300 is not that bad.  I think I have enough gems to buy Lady Tremaine, right away, without sacrificing the ability to have the gems needed for the next limited time event in my IOS game.

Don't worry about leveling off characters.  Drizella's items require 15/10 and the tasks are 4 hrs long for the ear hats.  So it's going to be at least a day before people are able to start Welcoming her.  So keep your character book active (but get started with the collecting).

Also, Cinderella needs to not be wearing her Comfy costume for token collection, so change her clothes if needed.


----------



## lme30005

Anyone not got the update yet?


----------



## lme30005

lme30005 said:


> Anyone not got the update yet?


Sorted - my updates weren’t updating!!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Hi - my game has not updated yet.  
In the past, if it didn’t update automatically the next time I opened it, I would manually update via the App Store. Today, that’s not an option yet either.  

Anyone else playing on an iPad without an update today? 
If not, any suggestions before I resort to contacting Gameloft?


----------



## mikegood2

*I HATE THESE UPDATES*, because they always do something that makes the game harder to play!!!

Once again, they update and rearrange the characters tabs, so now I have to scroll down to the last 2 tabs for WiR characters. Not a deal breaker, but it is a pain in the ***. Then they moved the Mulan tab to the top, but they didn’t move up the Cinderella tab? I guess they could make an argument for moving Mulan up, but why not Cinderella? Probably because one is permanent and the other for an event, but we’re gonna be collecting for Cinderella for a while now and Cri-Kee is week(s) away. Not only they, during the tower challenge were not collecting items for Cri-Kee, so there is no value putting the tab at the top for atleast a month.

The most obvious solution for this is to create a tab that will put all characters that are not maxed into it. I know it would be a huge improvement for myself and I’m sure for many others.


----------



## mikegood2

RebeccaRL said:


> Hi - my game has not updated yet.
> In the past, if it didn’t update automatically the next time I opened it, I would manually update via the App Store. Today, that’s not an option yet either.
> 
> Anyone else playing on an iPad without an update today?
> If not, any suggestions before I resort to contacting Gameloft?



Try opening up you App Stor app, select your update tab and swipe down from the top. That will force a manual update and it should show up.


----------



## RebeccaRL

“Try opening up you App Store app, select your update tab and swipe down from the top. That will force a manual update and it should show up.”

I tried that earlier and it didn’t work but...just now it did...thanks so much for your suggestion!

Now, I can transition from being irritated by not having the update...to being irritated by the update.  LoL


----------



## tasmith1993

I downloaded the update, but can’t decide if I want to buy Lady Tremaine or wait. I’d like to have enough gems to buy everything for the next event, but I’ll be down to like 250 if I buy her. 

Otherwise, working on drisella now along with the mayor, TLM, and WIR characters I haven’t gotten to 10 yet.


----------



## Quellman

TheMaxRebo said:


> wasn't Davy Jones over 500?  I thought one of them was
> 
> honestly, I was expecting/fearing worse than 300
> 
> glad the next event is a Tower event as after using 300 on her I will be a bit low


He is 450. You might be thinking of Maximus, 575.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Also, Cinderella needs to not be wearing her Comfy costume for token collection, so change her clothes if needed.



I came on here to share this.  And to say that my Cinderella didn't show up in the "drops tokens" list because she was in the wrong outfit.  I found that incredibly annoying.  Yet another reason to hate the costumes.  The game was better without them.


----------



## Haley R

So did they just up a ton of tokens required for leveling up characters? I looked at my parade floats and noticed tons of them can give tokens that weren't able to before.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Anyone else having issues with their bronze chests? I’ve opened 4 since the update this morning and after I tap it the second time, it doesn’t start going through the random final token images. It just freezes to the picture of the Cinderella pumpkin token before I even tap it. It’s done that all four times...weird...


----------



## mmmears

2010_Bride said:


> Anyone else having issues with their bronze chests? I’ve opened 4 since the update this morning and after I tap it the second time, it doesn’t start going through the random final token images. It just freezes to the picture of the Cinderella pumpkin token before I even tap it. It’s done that all four times...weird...



Happened to me today.  Since there is nothing in there I need other than that token I figured it wasn't a big deal, but I thought it was something regarding my phone.  Not good if they broke the chests for everyone.


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> So did they just up a ton of tokens required for leveling up characters? I looked at my parade floats and noticed tons of them can give tokens that weren't able to before.



Yes, that was announced last week. Mickey & Friends, Toy Story, Monsters Inc and maybe some other group all were "rebalanced."


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Yes, that was announced last week. Mickey & Friends, Toy Story, Monsters Inc and maybe some other group all were "rebalanced."


Well that sucks


----------



## mikegood2

Didn’t watch the the live stream and just skimmed the release notes, so wondering if they gave any reason for raising those item requirements? I know they called it a character “rebalance” but it doesn’t make any sense to me for raising them. All it will do is upset players who need those characters. Luckily I finished them a long time ago, so it doesn’t effect me, but I feel bad for anyone who hasn’t.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Didn’t watch the the live stream and just skimmed the release notes, so wondering if they gave any reason for raising those item requirements? I know they called it a character “rebalance” but it doesn’t make any sense to me for raising them. All it will do is upset players who need those characters. Luckily I finished them a long time ago, so it doesn’t effect me, but I feel bad for anyone who hasn’t.


Count me into that "upset players" group. I have so many tokens to collect now.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Count me into that "upset players" group. I have so many tokens to collect now.



I'm really sorry this affected your game.  Like others, I have all those characters maxed out so it doesn't affect me, but I can understand why you and others are upset.  Because they have added permanent content into the game, sticking it in the middle of the story instead of at the end, I can't even tell if it's because the game is technically easier for newer players (not the entire game, just the old characters) or if it's something else that's making them do this.  I'm not sure I'm clearly stating what I mean, but we had far fewer characters early on which makes it hard for me to understand what it would be like if I started playing now.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'm really sorry this affected your game.  Like others, I have all those characters maxed out so it doesn't affect me, but I can understand why you and others are upset.  Because they have added permanent content into the game, sticking it in the middle of the story instead of at the end, I can't even tell if it's because the game is technically easier for newer players (not the entire game, just the old characters) or if it's something else that's making them do this.  I'm not sure I'm clearly stating what I mean, but we had far fewer characters early on which makes it hard for me to understand what it would be like if I started playing now.


I understand what you're saying. I honestly haven't been playing the game much anyway with all of this crazy wdw planning going on. I just try to get on at least once a day.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

Since one of the screenshots in their notes showed Lilo & Stitch as one of the Tower Challenge groups with Nani as the main I have her leveling to 10 until tomorrow evening.  Here's my latest character level list - I've been trying to do a better job of leveling characters as I prefer not to play often between the events since those are too intensive and frequent!

So here's my lengthy list of who still needs leveled up - Level is current level; missing tokens for next level are in ():
*Lvl 9:* Wendy, Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, Judy Hopps, Nick Wilde, Flash, Jack Skellington, Eeyore, Tigger, Roo, Piglet, Rabbit, Lilo, Pleakley, Jumba, Cobra Bubbles, Go Go (28 discs, 29 ears), Honey Lemon, Sebastian
*Lvl 8:* Beast, Stitch (6 blasters, 8 ears), Eric, Ralph
*Lvl 7:* Toy Alien (12 claws, 9 ears), Chief Bogo (2 badges), Shere Khan (6 fires, 6 ears), Sally (9 jars, 5 ears), Scuttle
*Lvl 6: *Mowgli, Zero, Olaf, Yokai
*Lvl 5:* Peter Pan (10 flutes, 12 ears), Thumper, Bagheera, Baloo, Anna (1 medallion), Christopher Robin (4 ears), Hiro, Baymax, Fred, Wasabi
*Lvl 4:* Capt. Barbossa, Bambi, Elastigirl, Ariel, Triton, Flounder, Ursula, Fix-It Felix Jr., Spamley, Yesss
*Lvl 3:* Michael Darling (7 bears, 5 ears), John Darling, Tia Dalma, Oogie Boogie, Belle, Calhoun, Shank
*Lvl 2:* The Mayor, Jack-Jack, Vanellope
*Lvl 1:* 

*Working on Welcoming:*
Drizella - Just started so haven't collected anything yet

Here's the list of premium characters I don't have:
Rex, Lady Tremaine, Capt. Hook, Jack Sparrow, Davy Jones, Boo, Wall-E, Maximus, Merryweather, Flower, King Louie

Here's the list of event characters I don't have (missed events before I started playing, and a couple of Snow White characters since I was on vacation and not playing often during that event):
Dash, Violet, Mr. Incredible, Frozone, Syndrome, Elsa, Hans, Kristoff, Sven, Shang, Mulan, Mushu, Cri-Kee, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Potts, Chip, Gaston, Evil Queen, Grumpy


----------



## wingweaver84

Does anyone know which Incredibles character is taking part in the TC?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

wingweaver84 said:


> Does anyone know which Incredibles character is taking part in the TC?


I haven't seen any hints as to that, but in the last TC that included Incredibles the main character was Elastigirl.  I would love it if they used a different character (so I could collect a new character from that collection as I wasn't playing when that event occurred), but when they've reused groups for TCs they've used the same character and attraction so far.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Well, at least I was over 1000 gems for 2 or 3 days!


So did you pay into the interns' textbook find by purchasing a gem pack or by buying the bundles for the two gem characters and the gem attraction for WiR?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So did you pay 9nto the interns' textbook find by purchasing a gem pack or by buying the bundles for the two gem characters and the gem attraction for WiR?



  Nope, they haven’t bought anything in months and couldn’t even tell you the last time I bought a bundle with gems in it. All collected leveling up characters, daily video gems and parades. The 3 Trophy mini event top 10 finishes (25x3) also helped.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Nope, they haven’t bought anything in months and couldn’t even tell you the last time I bought a bundle with gems in it. All collected leveling up characters, daily video gems and parades. The 3 Trophy mini event top 10 finishes (25x3) also helped.


Not a DIME to this game.  Ever!


----------



## Onceler

mikegood2 said:


> Didn’t watch the the live stream and just skimmed the release notes, so wondering if they gave any reason for raising those item requirements? I know they called it a character “rebalance” but it doesn’t make any sense to me for raising them. All it will do is upset players who need those characters. Luckily I finished them a long time ago, so it doesn’t effect me, but I feel bad for anyone who hasn’t.



They didn't give a specific reason for raising the requirements. They just said that the bump in requirements is needed for an exciting new feature that will eventually be added to the game.

They did say that they were trying to bump up the requirements for small groups of characters at a time instead of all at once. So there will likely be more of these bumps in the future.


----------



## Hoodie

I think the bumps are likely for extending the game.  I have  been playing about 9 months and the only storyline collection I haven't started yet is Peter Pan, and I'm only about 2 or 3 more tasks from opening that.   I haven't really been focusing on the storyline for a while either.  Without the first round of bumps, and the continuing ones, a brand new player can be done with the storyline in less than a year. It's too late to extend gameplay for older players, but they've had them on the hook for a couple of years as they added to the storyline. They need a way to keep new players active for longer than a year.


----------



## mara512

Heads up for those trying to level characters before you update.   I did not download the update because I had 2 more characters to update to level 10.  When I opened the game this morning it updated all by itself. 
Turn your airplane mode on so your update doesn’t come down.    I am not happy about this at all.  I planned on updating Friday after my last 2 characters were level 10.


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Anyone else having issues with their bronze chests? I’ve opened 4 since the update this morning and after I tap it the second time, it doesn’t start going through the random final token images. It just freezes to the picture of the Cinderella pumpkin token before I even tap it. It’s done that all four times...weird...





mmmears said:


> Happened to me today.  Since there is nothing in there I need other than that token I figured it wasn't a big deal, but I thought it was something regarding my phone.  Not good if they broke the chests for everyone.



The bronze boxes have the pumpkin token listed as 100% odds, so for the time being it's the only thing you can gain from that chest.


----------



## supernova

One stepsister down, one to go...


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> I think the bumps are likely for extending the game.  I have  been playing about 9 months and the only storyline collection I haven't started yet is Peter Pan, and I'm only about 2 or 3 more tasks from opening that.   I haven't really been focusing on the storyline for a while either.  Without the first round of bumps, and the continuing ones, a brand new player can be done with the storyline in less than a year. It's too late to extend gameplay for older players, but they've had them on the hook for a couple of years as they added to the storyline. They need a way to keep new players active for longer than a year.


You mean like requiring 100 tokens to level up a character from 9-10?  Because that would do it.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> One stepsister down, one to go...



You are quick!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> You are quick!


Drops were easy.


----------



## supernova

Just picked up the Carousel Radar Dish of Progress for 30,000 elixir.  Now where the hell is it going to go???


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> The bronze boxes have the pumpkin token listed as 100% odds, so for the time being it's the only thing you can gain from that chest.



I noticed that, too, when I checked to see if there was anything of value in the chests last night.  I guess it's intentional LOL. 



supernova said:


> One stepsister down, one to go...



Impressive!  Her items aren't dropping easily in my game.



supernova said:


> Just picked up the Carousel Radar Dish of Progress for 30,000 elixir.  Now where the hell is it going to go???



I grabbed that one yesterday, which means that Mickey and Pete will have to wait to turn into black and white characters.


----------



## Hoodie

Sent a character to level 9-10 so I guaranty I will get all of Drizella's tokens in the next hour.


----------



## Osum

Hoodie said:


> Sent a character to level 9-10 so I guaranty I will get all of Drizella's tokens in the next hour.



I did the same this morning, and only need one ears hat for Drizella now. Haha!

Edit: She’s ready now. Just waiting till morning!


----------



## RebeccaRL

mmmears said:


> I noticed that, too, when I checked to see if there was anything of value in the chests last night.  I guess it's intentional LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive!  Her items aren't dropping easily in my game.
> 
> 
> 
> I grabbed that one yesterday, which means that Mickey and Pete will have to wait to turn into black and white characters.



Just now, for the first time since the update, my bronze box gave the regular choices instead of just the pumpkin token. Merlin was thrilled with elixir fodder since I’m only half way to the purchase price of the Carousel.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> One stepsister down, one to go...



That’s sounds rather ominous. And, wowza, you are quick!


----------



## Joe603

RebeccaRL said:


> Just now, for the first time since the update, my bronze box gave the regular choices instead of just the pumpkin token. Merlin was thrilled with elixir fodder since I’m only half way to the purchase price of the Carousel.



Did you just welcome Drizella?  I'm not sure if it's a coincidence, but the next Bronze chest I opened right after welcoming her was back to normal (with the pumpkin way down to .21%)


----------



## RebeccaRL

Joe603 said:


> Did you just welcome Drizella?  I'm not sure if it's a coincidence, but the next Bronze chest I opened right after welcoming her was back to normal (with the pumpkin way down to .21%)



Unfortunately, no. Her drops have not been nearly as generous for me as for Supernova or you.
Maybe I need to level another character to 10 to change my luck as mentioned in an earlier post by others.


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> Just now, for the first time since the update, my bronze box gave the regular choices instead of just the pumpkin token. Merlin was thrilled with elixir fodder since I’m only half way to the purchase price of the Carousel.


Odds on the pumpkin token dropped from 100% to a measly .21%.  Not 21 percent mind you, but point two one percent.

Edit: After I posted this, my page reloaded and I saw your post immediately above mine.   Great minds...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Odds on the pumpkin token dropped from 100% to a measly .21%.  Not 21 percent mind you, but point two one percent.
> 
> Edit: After I posted this, my page reloaded and I saw your post immediately above mine.   Great minds...



Yep.  So now I have every item I need for her except a bunch of those pumpkins.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yep.  So now I have every item I need for her except a bunch of those pumpkins.


What’s the pumpkin token? Am I missing something?


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> What’s the pumpkin token? Am I missing something?



No worries - it’s the icon for Cinderella’s coach magically transformed from a pumpkin by her Fairy Godmother.


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> No worries - it’s the icon for Cinderella’s coach magically transformed from a pumpkin by her Fairy Godmother.


Ah ok that’s what I thought but I guess I never thought of it as a pumpkin. I’m currently leveling nick up to 5 so him and Judy can do there task. I’m not super into the zootopia storyline at all. I feel like every task requires one or both of them leveled up and it takes forever to level them up. 

I’m also working on getting thumper. He has a crap ton of tokens! 50 flowers!!!


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Ah ok that’s what I thought but I guess I never thought of it as a pumpkin. I’m currently leveling nick up to 5 so him and Judy can do there task. I’m not super into the zootopia storyline at all. I feel like every task requires one or both of them leveled up and it takes forever to level them up.
> 
> I’m also working on getting thumper. He has a crap ton of tokens! 50 flowers!!!



Sorry, I think of it as a pumpkin, but it's really a pumpkin carriage I guess?  Finally got them all and I am welcoming Drizella in all her loveliness now.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Sorry, I think of it as a pumpkin, but it's really a pumpkin carriage I guess?  Finally got them all and I am welcoming Drizella in all her loveliness now.


I’m still collecting tokens for her. I’ve been more focused on Nick right now so I can continue my storyline


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I’m still collecting tokens for her. I’ve been more focused on Nick right now so I can continue my storyline



That makes sense.  I'm only working on her and the WIR characters.  Oh, and the Mayor, who is going to take many more months at this rate.


----------



## supernova

Well that was unusually fast.  Just got the prompt to welcome Anastasia.  Hooray for no time walls!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> Ah ok that’s what I thought but I guess I never thought of it as a pumpkin. I’m currently leveling nick up to 5 so him and Judy can do there task. I’m not super into the zootopia storyline at all. I feel like every task requires one or both of them leveled up and it takes forever to level them up.
> 
> I’m also working on getting thumper. He has a crap ton of tokens! 50 flowers!!!



After fully leveling, I can’t remember using any of the Bambi characters other than collecting Magic. On the up side, they are really cute though.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> Well that was unusually fast.  Just got the prompt to welcome Anastasia.  Hooray for no time walls!



Wow - you are the bomb!


----------



## supernova

Oh come now, sir. He gets to skate on the ice rink.  Once.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> Oh come now, sir. He gets to skate on the ice rink.  Once.



I stand corrected. LoL


----------



## tasmith1993

I actually received Steamboat Willie attraction from a platinum chest today, a true miracle.
Now down to only 2 attractions in the platinum chests again


----------



## Peachkins

Does anyone know what character(s?) the purple visor and game controller tokens are for? I've suddenly got Cinderella and a couple other characters collecting for them, and I can't figure out who needs them. I checked everyone not leveled to ten already, and I can't figure it out.


----------



## Wdw1015

Peachkins said:


> Does anyone know what character(s?) the purple visor and game controller tokens are for? I've suddenly got Cinderella and a couple other characters collecting for them, and I can't figure out who needs them. I checked everyone not leveled to ten already, and I can't figure it out.


It’s for the Battle Bot mini event that just started


----------



## RebeccaRL

Peachkins said:


> Does anyone know what character(s?) the purple visor and game controller tokens are for? I've suddenly got Cinderella and a couple other characters collecting for them, and I can't figure out who needs them. I checked everyone not leveled to ten already, and I can't figure it out.



I think it’s to participate in the Battle Bots challenge that just started.


----------



## RebeccaRL

BTW - Merlin has the Mayor’s Ear Hat and Mayor’s Badge tokens available again. 
Of course, I will continue to collect elixir for the Carousel for eons...unlike those who had enough elixir to snap it up as soon as it appeared...Supernova.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Wdw1015 said:


> It’s for the Battle Bot mini event that just started



Sorry for the duplicate response. You must type faster than me. LoL


----------



## supernova

Ah, the return of the BH6 tokens.  So glad they interfere with Anastasia's tokens, for whatever the hell reason.


----------



## supernova

tasmith1993 said:


> I actually received Steamboat Willie attraction from a platinum chest today, a true miracle.
> Now down to only 2 attractions in the platinum chests again


What kills me is that every one of of those chest attractions eventually become obsolete.  They don't even produce trophies.  Even for me, at this point I don't need Steamboat Willie because I was able to complete all three classic costumes without the attraction.  The ice rink and race track sit uselessly on my game board.  And even if I got the SBW attraction, I don't have anywhere to put it. As it is, I had to put away one Lion King attraction to fit in the Carousel Radar Dish of Progress.


----------



## Hoodie

There is something amusing about the thought of Lady Tremaine battling the robots.


----------



## chelynnah

RebeccaRL said:


> I think it’s to participate in the Battle Bots challenge that just started.


Ah thank you, I’ve been trying to figure that out for about 15 minutes, then gave up and came here


----------



## Peachkins

Thanks so much for the info on the tokens. I had completely forgotten about the Battle Bots.


----------



## xthebowdenx

In case anyone was crazy enough to do it, it would cost 5400 gems to speed up and get the Animation Academy.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> What kills me is that every one of of those chest attractions eventually become obsolete.  They don't even produce trophies.  Even for me, at this point I don't need Steamboat Willie because I was able to complete all three classic costumes without the attraction.  The ice rink and race track sit uselessly on my game board.  And even if I got the SBW attraction, I don't have anywhere to put it. As it is, I had to put away one Lion King attraction to fit in the Carousel Radar Dish of Progress.



Honestly, what doesn’t become obsolete anymore? We did all the collecting for Cinderella’s comfy costume and we already had to switch her out of it for Drizella. SBW attraction needed for classic toon costumes, but as far as I know, they don’t help with anything. BTW I Know you can also buy them from Merlin, but I see no value in it since they don’t offer any advantage. Same goes for Radar Dish of Progress. It doesn’t appear to help collect for anyone, so I’m not buying it with elixir. I may if/when they do.



xthebowdenx said:


> In case anyone was crazy enough to do it, it would cost 5400 gems to speed up and get the Animation Academy.



What’s the Animation Academy?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> What’s the Animation Academy?


The final prize in this bot thing they have going on.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Honestly, what doesn’t become obsolete anymore? We did all the collecting for Cinderella’s comfy costume and we already had to switch her out of it for Drizella. SBW attraction needed for classic toon costumes, but as far as I know, they don’t help with anything. BTW I Know you can also buy them from Merlin, but I see no value in it since they don’t offer any advantage. Same goes for Radar Dish of Progress. It doesn’t appear to help collect for anyone, so I’m not buying it with elixir. I may if/when they do.


I could see the RDoP being useful for a trophy contest, and I'm shocked that they didn't start one yet to encourage/con people into picking it up.

As far as elixirs go, I have no issue with blowing through them.  No reason for me to be hoarding them.  I picked up the attraction, all of the fabric needed for the useless costumes, and a few tokens for the Mayor.  And after blowing 30,000 on Progress yesterday, I am still sitting at 21,000 and change, with more to trade in to Merlin.  No point in sitting at 50,000+ elixirs and not using them in any way.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I could see the RDoP being useful for a trophy contest, and I'm shocked that they didn't start one yet to encourage/con people into picking it up.
> 
> As far as elixirs go, I have no issue with blowing through them.  No reason for me to be hoarding them.  I picked up the attraction, all of the fabric needed for the useless costumes, and a few tokens for the Mayor.  And after blowing 30,000 on Progress yesterday, I am still sitting at 21,000 and change, with more to trade in to Merlin.  No point in sitting at 50,000+ elixirs and not using them in any way.



Agree, if you have the Elixir, you might as well spend it. I’m at 34K, so I can buy RDoP if I want/need to, but I’m gonna wait until they give something of value. Don’t want to spend it all and find out one of a new building or classic costumes is needed for something later.

Something like a trophy contest would con me into buy it, I’m a sucker for the trophie events.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I could see the RDoP being useful for a trophy contest, and I'm shocked that they didn't start one yet to encourage/con people into picking it up.
> 
> As far as elixirs go, I have no issue with blowing through them.  No reason for me to be hoarding them.  I picked up the attraction, all of the fabric needed for the useless costumes, and a few tokens for the Mayor.  And after blowing 30,000 on Progress yesterday, I am still sitting at 21,000 and change, with more to trade in to Merlin.  No point in sitting at 50,000+ elixirs and not using them in any way.



You must be opening up more chests (or better ones) that I am.  I had the elixir to buy the ride, but not enough for the costumes since I got CoP, and nothing for the poor sad Mayor.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> You must be opening up more chests (or better ones) that I am.  I had the elixir to buy the ride, but not enough for the costumes since I got CoP, and nothing for the poor sad Mayor.


I think I purchased the Mayor's tokens twice now, just to get the last couple to bring him up a level.  I currently have him at 8 and heading towards nine.  All of the ear hats but missing ribbons.  Too many to consider purchasing, but once I'm within range, I may just buy the last two or three.


----------



## wingweaver84

Like I'm going to get all the way through this new tapper event.

With four days,the length of tasks is ridiculous. I'll be lucky if I can get the legendary chest but there's no way I'll get the Animation Studio. I just hope they add it to Merlin's shop later on.


----------



## RebeccaRL

xthebowdenx said:


> In case anyone was crazy enough to do it, it would cost 5400 gems to speed up and get the Animation Academy.



Being a completist, I really really really want it...but not enough to buy and blow through that many gems.


----------



## RebeccaRL

wingweaver84 said:


> Like I'm going to get all the way through this new tapper event.
> 
> With four days,the length of tasks is ridiculous. I'll be lucky if I can get the legendary chest but there's no way I'll get the Animation Studio. I just hope they add it to Merlin's shop later on.



Fingers crossed for you and me both.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I just did a full collection and only got 2 of each item. How in the heck am I supposed to get 9 a day with drops like that? I’ve only managed 5 all day and that’s checking into my game regularly


----------



## Windwaker4444

RDoP  Such a fitting name!!! Luv it.
Knowing this group, it has now officially been renamed.  So funny...

Anyways, finally welcoming Drizzela (sp?).
Only managed to get 1 bot so far.  What the heck!?!
And, I did have enough elixir to buy the RDoP.  But I don't really have anywhere to put it, so it's trying to find a purpose in my storage area.
Once the castle is free, the Mayor will be going in to level up to 8 (finally).
WIR are still a work in progress.  Ralph and Felix are ready for lv 10, but the rest have a ways to go.
That's pretty much my world so far.  Hope all is well with everyone!!!


----------



## Haley R

I guess I can post what I'm working on:

Trying to welcome Drizella, Chief Bogo, and Thumper.
Thumper-Need 1 more ear hat
Drizella-Need 3 more ear hats
Chief Bogo-Just started so still need lots of stuff (18 pawpsicles, 15 badges, 15 ear hats) and I don't have hardly any characters that can do the tasks to get his tokens. I currently can't even get his badges at all. I need Aurora at 7...she's at 2. I need Chip and Dale at 10...they're at 3 and 4. So he's gonna take awhile.

I'm not really going to participate in this bot event. I can't really do much to get the tokens needed to even fight the bots.


----------



## hopemax

xthebowdenx said:


> I just did a full collection and only got 2 of each item. How in the heck am I supposed to get 9 a day with drops like that? I’ve only managed 5 all day and that’s checking into my game regularly



That's how I feel.  This time, I've been trying to collect the stupid items to battle the bots.  And in my Windows game, I have a total of 3 because those visor things won't drop.  Slightly better in IOS, only because the last time we had to collect them I had extras.  Certainly, not a drop rate enough to get 9 a day.

Still working on Drizella in my Windows game too.  I started the day with 6 ear hats, I'm ending the day at 7.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I guess I can post what I'm working on:
> 
> Trying to welcome Drizella, Chief Bogo, and Thumper.
> Thumper-Need 1 more ear hat
> Drizella-Need 3 more ear hats
> Chief Bogo-Just started so still need lots of stuff (18 pawpsicles, 15 badges, 15 ear hats) and I don't have hardly any characters that can do the tasks to get his tokens. I currently can't even get his badges at all. I need Aurora at 7...she's at 2. I need Chip and Dale at 10...they're at 3 and 4. So he's gonna take awhile.
> 
> I'm not really going to participate in this bot event. I can't really do much to get the tokens needed to even fight the bots.


If I remember correctly, Bogo was the first character whose tokens were offered through Merlin, so that should tell you something about how long it's going to take you to get everything you need...


----------



## Arundal

xthebowdenx said:


> I just did a full collection and only got 2 of each item. How in the heck am I supposed to get 9 a day with drops like that? I’ve only managed 5 all day and that’s checking into my game regularly



I have not managed even one drop yet for the hand controller so may not get anything lol


----------



## xthebowdenx

Arundal said:


> I have not managed even one drop yet for the hand controller so may not get anything lol


And out of 13 possible drops this morning, I get one controller and one visor.


----------



## Aces86

Was excited to see this mini event end with an attraction then saw how hard it’ll be to get. Lol yeah right! I just now got one bot. I’ll be happy if I get the platinum chest.


----------



## Arundal

Aces86 said:


> Was excited to see this mini event end with an attraction then saw how hard it’ll be to get. Lol yeah right! I just now got one bot. I’ll be happy if I get the platinum chest.



Just got my first hand controller for the mini event so I won’t get too far in this one


----------



## RebeccaRL

xthebowdenx said:


> And out of 13 possible drops this morning, I get one controller and one visor.



My drop rate has been similar.  And, even though I didn’t vanquish my first bot until late in the first day, I seem to be on a really active leaderboard - doubtful that I’ll score any gems this time.  

Hooray that I finally welcomed Drizella this morning!


----------



## xthebowdenx

hopemax said:


> That's how I feel.  This time, I've been trying to collect the stupid items to battle the bots.  And in my Windows game, I have a total of 3 because those visor things won't drop.  Slightly better in IOS, only because the last time we had to collect them I had extras.  Certainly, not a drop rate enough to get 9 a day.
> 
> Still working on Drizella in my Windows game too.  I started the day with 6 ear hats, I'm ending the day at 7.


And maybe I have some sort of glitch with my game and that’s what is causing bad drops. Bc my leaderboard and my reward board show I’ve battled two different number of bots.


----------



## Gothmic

I am a day one player and before the event the only thing I was missing was Steamboat Willie. In the first day I only got 6 bots, so unless something drastic changes there is no way I can get to 45 bots by the end. I put collecting for the other characters on pause and I am trying to only collect for the bots, but there is some conflict with WiR tokens. A few people in my leader board have 10 or so, so it's possible, but they may be using gems.


----------



## Osum

I have 10, but my tokens were still stocked up from the last time we had this event. The top five on my leaderboard have about 36, so I don’t know what the heck is going on there. They must be blowing through gems like mad.


----------



## mmmears

Can I please take this moment to complain that it's too hard for me to find those little bot guys?  I think I spent 10 mins last night just trying to find one to collect stuff.  I get that it's not easy to collect the items, but this is pretty ridiculous.  I just gave up and finally found one this morning.  



Aces86 said:


> Was excited to see this mini event end with an attraction then saw how hard it’ll be to get. Lol yeah right! I just now got one bot. I’ll be happy if I get the platinum chest.



Yes, same here.  I thought oh how nice it's not in a chest or only going to the top person in the competition.  Then I realized I'm not likely to get it.


----------



## tasmith1993

I debated between waiting to start the bot event so I could try to get the 30 gems or just starting it.... Since it’s being difficult I decided to just wing it and hope I’m lucky with drop rates 
I had 4 controllers and 2 visors left over from BH6 so we will see.


As for regular game play - I’ve been letting my WIR side quests stack up so I could keep them collecting WiFi and hopefully finish them faster than I managed BH6 and TLM.... but I’m getting to the point where I will have to scroll down to get to the WiFi task when I cycle through, so some side tasks will be done today 

Just need some Cinderella pumpkins and the first sister will be ready to welcome. Would’ve had her yesterday but I didn’t feel like playing and only opened the game once. Oops


----------



## AJGolden1013

wingweaver84 said:


> Like I'm going to get all the way through this new tapper event.
> 
> With four days,the length of tasks is ridiculous. I'll be lucky if I can get the legendary chest but there's no way I'll get the Animation Studio. I just hope they add it to Merlin's shop later on.



This was my feeling exactly.

In personal news my life is tops turvey so I’m not checking into the game as much as I would like.

In game news, I’m progressing slowly with getting the mayor and the WiR crew to level ten (it’s the WiFi tokens and anything that is legendary that is slowing me down). I also am now working on the Tremaine Family.  I am look8n* forward to the tower challenge and Cri-kee and Mulan’s comfy costume.  

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> If I remember correctly, Bogo was the first character whose tokens were offered through Merlin, so that should tell you something about how long it's going to take you to get everything you need...


Oh geez lol


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yes, same here.  I thought oh how nice it's not in a chest or only going to the top person in the competition.  Then I realized I'm not likely to get it.


Nor do you deserve it.  So there.


----------



## RebeccaRL

AJGolden1013 said:


> This was my feeling exactly.
> 
> In personal news my life is tops turvey so I’m not checking into the game as much as I would like.
> 
> In game news, I’m progressing slowly with getting the mayor and the WiR crew to level ten (it’s the WiFi tokens and anything that is legendary that is slowing me down). I also am now working on the Tremaine Family.  I am look8n* forward to the tower challenge and Cri-kee and Mulan’s comfy costume.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.



Hope the tops turvey will become a blessing...even if it’s disguised as a challenge right now.


----------



## Arundal

Osum said:


> I have 10, but my tokens were still stocked up from the last time we had this event. The top five on my leaderboard have about 36, so I don’t know what the heck is going on there. They must be blowing through gems like mad.



I fought my first bot today , I simply was not getting any drops for the controller. The high on my leaderboard is 3 and I am in top ten with 1. So different between leaderboards and drop rates. My drops are horrible so don’t expect to get far.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Officially submitting a ticket. Cindy’s third 8 hour outing has yielded not a single drop for this bot challenge.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Nor do you deserve it.  So there.



???


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> ???


----------



## supernova

Five more dumb hair feathers and I can welcome Anastasia.  Taking longer than it should, really.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


>



Hoping you were joking cuz I don’t remember saying I deserved anything. But it would be nice if they made these things possible without expecting people to play 24/7. I value my sleep far more than any pixels in a game.


----------



## squirrel

I finally have 7 and on my leaderboard I'm ranked 9th.  Top people have 10.


----------



## Haley R

I currently have 1 bot defeated. I’m not having good drop rates on the controllers and Mickey is my only person that can get them


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> Officially submitting a ticket. Cindy’s third 8 hour outing has yielded not a single drop for this bot challenge.



Let us know if you hear back with anything other than a boilerplate response. No question something is broken with drop rates, atleast for most people.

I started with a few saved up and had great drop rates at first. Went to bed with 6 bots defeated last night and 16 hours later I’m only at 7.

Time for the game to get ride of the entire rarity aspect of the game, since it broken anyways, and make drop rates 100%. Th make some things tougher (ie Imitate rarity) require more tokens or make collections times longer. That way *EVERYONE* is on the same playing field.



supernova said:


> Five more dumb hair feathers and I can welcome Anastasia.  Taking longer than it should, really.



 I not even able to collect for her yet. Got Tremaine to level 2 a few hours ago, so I should be able to start soon?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Let us know if you hear back with anything other than a boilerplate response. No question something is broken with drop rates, atleast for most people.
> 
> I started with a few saved up and had great drop rates at first. Went to bed with 6 bots defeated last night and 16 hours later I’m only at 7.
> 
> Time for the game to get ride of the entire rarity aspect of the game, since it broken anyways, and make drop rates 100%. Th make some things tougher (ie Imitate rarity) require more tokens or make collections times longer. That way *EVERYONE* is on the same playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> I not even able to collect for her yet. Got Tremaine to level 2 a few hours ago, so I should be able to start soon?


There were two tasks for Drizella, although I do not know which prompted the welcome.  There are supposedly two different icons on the tasks, both of which looked identical.  I wish I paid more attention to level requirements and the like, but truthfully I don't overthink this game.  I figure something will happen when it's supposed to happen.  I currently have both characters at level 3 and Drizella is going to 4 eventually.  Right now, I have a few WiR characters waiting to level up.  You have to be close, though.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I not even able to collect for her yet. Got Tremaine to level 2 a few hours ago, so I should be able to start soon?



I got the quest to collect for her this morning.  It was after a long quest that Drizella had to do.  And she is only at Level 2 (Drizella, that is).  So far I am 1/21 on Anastasia's items, so this is not going so quickly over here.


----------



## hopemax

Still at only 7 ear hats for Drizella in Windows.  This is ridiculous.  I have 6 bots in Windows and 9 in IOS.  This is also ridiculous.

Bedtime edit.  8 ear hats.  So to recap 1 total today, 1 total yesterday.  Up to 9 bots in Windows but only 11 in IOS.


----------



## cliscinsky

Pretty much given up on the attempt to get the Animation Academy.  Virtually impossible with these drops unless you blow through gems.  Ain't gonna do it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cliscinsky said:


> Pretty much given up on the attempt to get the Animation Academy.  Virtually impossible with these drops unless you blow through gems.  Ain't gonna do it.



Yeah, my drop rates are terrible. Bad enough that you need 4 items to defeat one bot but then add in that it is taking my multiple collecting cycles to get enough for like 1 bot and it is pretty rediculous.

Honestly I’s be willing to spend a few gems if I was close but at the current drop rate i’ll Be lucky to get halfway ther


----------



## Osum

I’m at 19/45, but guessing I’ll end up really close... and not get it.


----------



## Peachkins

cliscinsky said:


> Pretty much given up on the attempt to get the Animation Academy.  Virtually impossible with these drops unless you blow through gems.  Ain't gonna do it.



I literally just sent the characters that were collecting for the bot challenge home. Got the legendary chest (so excited about my zen fence! ) and it's honestly just pointless to keep going.


----------



## wingweaver84

I give up. I was aiming for the legendary chest but I doubt I'm even going to get that because of the stupid drop rates. All I get from Goofy are batteries.


----------



## mikegood2

Also gave up on this scam of an event. I’m getting really tired or items, in this case rare, that drop rates do not match up with there rarity. Have no idea what a rare items drop % should be, but it definitely shouldn’t be as bad as mine, and many others, have been.

I will once again scream into the void that is Disney Magic Kingdoms and say get ride of drop rate % entirely and make drop rates 100% for *EVERYTHING*!!! If you still want to have rarity levels for items, due it based on #s required, or amount of time needed to collect them. All I know is the current system is broken.

Anyone els finding those stupid green bots more annoying than the awful drop rates.  Also, all I know is if this was a trophy mini event, I’d already have the Animation Academy, and I’m being serious.


----------



## tasmith1993

I got up to 5 bots for the platinum chest. Love the new bench. 
The only thing “”useful”” in BH6 platinum for me is Baymax costume since I didn’t get it. But I highly doubt it’s actually useful at all. 

I’m only going to continue to try and get high enough on my leaderboard to get some gems.


----------



## Haley R

I have 1 bot lol. Those game controllers will not drop for me


----------



## AJGolden1013

I managed to get 5 bots getting me the legendary chest and wound up with Sanfransokyo.  

I want to show you all my placement and I play on iPad mini 4.  If anyone can give me simple directions on how to do a video of my screen while I move things around, I would greatly appreciate it.  After @lmmatooki posted her photos I rearranged and then someone posted a video that had a bit more, so I rearranged again and now I have free space so I want to share with you all.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## hopemax

Drizella has finally been Welcomed in my Windows game.  At least, she will be walking around the Kingdom in about an hour.  But I got the last ear hats I needed this morning.  Now to see how long it takes to level her up to 2.


----------



## Araminta18

AJGolden1013 said:


> I managed to get 5 bots getting me the legendary chest and wound up with Sanfransokyo.
> 
> I want to show you all my placement and I play on iPad mini 4.  If anyone can give me simple directions on how to do a video of my screen while I move things around, I would greatly appreciate it.  After @lmmatooki posted her photos I rearranged and then someone posted a video that had a bit more, so I rearranged again and now I have free space so I want to share with you all.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



So jealous!  San Fransokyo is the only thing I needed from that legendary chest.  I got a fence.  *headdesk*


----------



## mmmears

I got a piece of a fence from that chest.  Yippee?

And Anastasia's feathers won't drop for me.  I have had all her ears for a while, but almost no feathers.  Kind of annoying, but nothing like this sham of an event.

Glad to know I'm not the only unhappy player.  I hope Gameloft hears from lots of people on this one.  I am giving up.  There is no way to win this stupid thing without spending $$$ and I'm not in the mood to pay for what I feel is coercion.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I got a piece of a fence from that chest.  Yippee?
> 
> And Anastasia's feathers won't drop for me.  I have had all her ears for a while, but almost no feathers.  Kind of annoying, but nothing like this sham of an event.
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only unhappy player.  I hope Gameloft hears from lots of people on this one.  I am giving up.  There is no way to win this stupid thing without spending $$$ and I'm not in the mood to pay for what I feel is coercion.


I'm still working on Drizella. I had her feathers right away and have needed 2 of her ear hats for about 2 days now. It's getting ridiculous.

Besides the new stuff, I got Thumper and he now wants me to build the Meadow, but I have to level him up first. I don't need much more to get him ready, though. Not sure I'll ever get Chief Bogo lol. I have been working on leveling up Aurora and the Chipmunks.

ETA: Just got all of Thumper's stuff to level him up so I'll be doing that. Fairy Godmother came back AGAIN with no Drizella hat. Getting a bit outrageous.


----------



## supernova

Finally welcoming Anastasia.  In 3 hours and 15 minutes, I'll have my 16 gems for completing the set.  It's been a while since I bothered to take stock of my current character status, so this is as good a time as any:

The Mayor 8 (5 ribbons away from 9)
Lady Tremaine 4
Drizella 3 (ready for 4)
Ralph 10 (done)
Vanelope 5
Felix 9
Calhoun 9 (ready for 10)
Spamley 9
Yesss 7 (channeling my inner Frank Nelson)
Shank 8

In other news, I'm up to 22 bots.

EDIT:  Just cleared another round and got enough visors and controllers to collect two more bots.  Up to 24, although that's still 21 away from the goal.  Let's see how this goes.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only unhappy player.  I hope Gameloft hears from lots of people on this one.  I am giving up.  There is no way to win this stupid thing without spending $$$ and I'm not in the mood to pay for what I feel is coercion.


Which is clearly what they're counting on.  And how do we know this?  There is a pretty big jump between the 15 mile stone and the final 45 bot milestone, so they are going out of their way to make things more frustrating for players and hope that a dope or two will break down and part with some cash.  FU, Gameloft.  Not gonna happen.  Not with THIS dope, anyway.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I’m at 22 also. This may be the final straw.


----------



## karmstr112

squirrel said:


> I finally have 7 and on my leaderboard I'm ranked 9th.  Top people have 10.



I want your board. I have 11, while the leaders have 45. Turns out a few people have gotten the academy, I just won't be one of them.


----------



## mara512

I have 11 bots. The controllers will not drop for me.  I guess I am not going to hit 45.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I got a piece of a fence from that chest.  Yippee?
> 
> And Anastasia's feathers won't drop for me.  I have had all her ears for a while, but almost no feathers.  Kind of annoying, but nothing like this sham of an event.
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only unhappy player.  I hope Gameloft hears from lots of people on this one.  I am giving up.  There is no way to win this stupid thing without spending $$$ and I'm not in the mood to pay for what I feel is coercion.


Right with you on the feathers.  I need 4 more and my drops are pretty bad.  Hopefully we'll get her tomorrow!!


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> I want your board. I have 11, while the leaders have 45. Turns out a few people have gotten the academy, I just won't be one of them.


And as long as players have already hit 45 with over two and a half days to go, Gameloft will be responding to other players' email complaints about low drops with, "Dear Crybaby, Remember that this is just a game.  Suck it up and deal with it.  Fondly, The 2018/2019 Gameloft Interns.".


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Finally welcoming Anastasia.  In 3 hours and 15 minutes, I'll have my 16 gems for completing the set.  It's been a while since I bothered to take stock of my current character status, so this is as good a time as any:
> 
> The Mayor 8 (5 ribbons away from 9)
> Lady Tremaine 4
> Drizella 3 (ready for 4)
> Ralph 10 (done)
> Vanelope 5
> Felix 9
> Calhoun 9 (ready for 10)
> Spamley 9
> Yesss 7 (channeling my inner Frank Nelson)
> Shank 8
> 
> In other news, I'm up to 22 bots.
> 
> EDIT:  Just cleared another round and got enough visors and controllers to collect two more bots.  Up to 24, although that's still 21 away from the goal.  Let's see how this goes.


Ha!  My son does his "Yyyyyyeeeeeessssss" almost every time I call him across the house.  I've got my own little Frank Nelson.

Congrats on the bots.  I'm at 12 myself.  Probably not going to get the building but I'm more than likely going to pick up the 30 gems.  Number 1 on my leader board is 13 bots.  I'll be happy with that for now.  I'm sure I'll see the building in the future, and hopefully not in some near impossible event.  Let us know if you get enough bots.  Curious to see how many people actually get it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> And as long as players have already hit 45 with over two and a half days to go, Gameloft will be responding to other players' email complaints about low drops with, "Dear Crybaby, Remember that this is just a game.  Suck it up and deal with it.  Fondly, The 2018/2019 Gameloft Interns.".



I do believe that might just be the template for the majority of their customer service requests.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha!  My son does his "Yyyyyyeeeeeessssss" almost every time I call him across the house.  I've got my own little Frank Nelson.


Glad someone got the reference.   Difficult to call his name and get an acknowledgement in the 2019.


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> Glad someone got the reference.   Difficult to call his name and get an acknowledgement in the 2019.



It's easy when you see or hear his appearances on old time radio or TV.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> It's easy when you see or hear his appearances on old time radio or TV.


Oooooooo-ooohh, isn't it?


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Right with you on the feathers.  I need 4 more and my drops are pretty bad.  Hopefully we'll get her tomorrow!!



I still need 7.  And this is after 2 days of seeking those stupid things. It's getting a bit too monotonous and repetitive for me.  I


----------



## Haley R

Finally welcoming drizella and building the meadow


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> I still need 7.  And this is after 2 days of seeking those stupid things. It's getting a bit too monotonous and repetitive for me.  I



I still have not gotten all the hats for Drizella. Got feathers right away. Need one more hat so maybe today. I only have 6 bots so far and my bot leadership board is up to 19 which leaves me at like 93 with a bonsai tree from my chest. I am so lucky so back to leveling people lol.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Oooooooo-ooohh, isn't it?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welcoming Drizella now

This tapper event is really annoying me with how bad the drop rates are.  I’ve been checking like every two hours, I have all the characters, and still only at 16

I was at the point I was maxed out on visors but only 1 controller so thought about using gems just to get one bit collected so the characters who can get visors would be able to try, but it is 30 gems for one missing item - no way!


----------



## kaetra

For the current event I don’t have any Big Hero characters at all, and it took me two days to get enough tokens to do ONE battle bot. I haven’t triggered the battle bot encounter yet.
What are leaderboard numbers looking like for you guys?


----------



## Kimi313

is anyone one all of a sudden having trouble with Magic Kingdoms draining their battery?  I have an I-phone 7 and it’s the only app I have that is draining it from when I open it till I get done and yes I close the app after I’m done and it makes no difference.


----------



## chelynnah

Kimi313 said:


> is anyone one all of a sudden having trouble with Magic Kingdoms draining their battery?  I have an I-phone 7 and it’s the only app I have that is draining it from when I open it till I get done and yes I close the app after I’m done and it makes no difference.


It always has for me. iPhone 6s.  Also makes the phone heat up.


----------



## Arundal

chelynnah said:


> It always has for me. iPhone 6s.  Also makes the phone heat up.


Same on my iPhone 6 plus


----------



## supernova

Kimi313 said:


> is anyone one all of a sudden having trouble with Magic Kingdoms draining their battery?  I have an I-phone 7 and it’s the only app I have that is draining it from when I open it till I get done and yes I close the app after I’m done and it makes no difference.





chelynnah said:


> It always has for me. iPhone 6s.  Also makes the phone heat up.





Arundal said:


> Same on my iPhone 6 plus



Sounds like you guys need to get off the Apple Sheep Bandwagon and upgrade to a grownup phone.  My Android battery is doing just fine.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Sounds like you guys need to get off the Apple Sheep Bandwagon and upgrade to a grownup phone.  My Android battery is doing just fine.



Ah, the good old childish anti Apple response, with with a bonus sheeple and get a grown up phone.


----------



## Haley R

kaetra said:


> For the current event I don’t have any Big Hero characters at all, and it took me two days to get enough tokens to do ONE battle bot. I haven’t triggered the battle bot encounter yet.
> What are leaderboard numbers looking like for you guys?


I have hiro and the girl with the chemical balls (can’t remember her name). They don’t help at all with the bots which makes no sense at all. I have killed 3 bots so far but I gave up. I have characters I need Mickey to collect for instead of trying to get the game controller


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Sounds like you guys need to get off the Apple Sheep Bandwagon and upgrade to a grownup phone.  My Android battery is doing just fine.


I used to have an iPhone 5s but last year got an 8. The battery works just fine on mine. Helps if I put it in low battery mode though


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Sounds like you guys need to get off the Apple Sheep Bandwagon and upgrade to a grownup phone.  My Android battery is doing just fine.



I like my phone thank you lol


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Ah, the good old childish anti Apple response, with with a bonus sheeple and get a grown up phone.


Hey, these things don't make themselves.  Nor are they exactly baseless...


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I have hiro and the girl with the chemical balls (can’t remember her name). They don’t help at all with the bots which makes no sense at all. I have killed 3 bots so far but I gave up. I have characters I need Mickey to collect for instead of trying to get the game controller


Honey Lemon has a two-hour task that might (MIGHT) produce a controller.  Hiro doesn't help, but he is one of three that can battle a bot.  He has come in handy for me when Lady Tremaine and Mickey are busy with tasks but I'm able to fight a bot.  This way my visors don't stay maxed out (which it seems that more often than not, they are).


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Honey Lemon has a two-hour task that might (MIGHT) produce a controller.  Hiro doesn't help, but he is one of three that can battle a bot.  He has come in handy for me when Lady Tremaine and Mickey are busy with tasks but I'm able to fight a bot.  This way my visors don't stay maxed out (which it seems that more often than not, they are).


I must not have honey lemon high enough for that task


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I like my phone thank you lol



Try rebooting your iPhone.  I'm on a 7 and I'm not having the same issue.  

Not sure about the sheep thing... All I hear is that there are real iPhones and fake, copycat ones.  They can't even put the camera in a different location.  Talk about sheep. On a more serious note, my Android loving friends have to replace their phones far, far more often than we do.  As someone whose family needs 4 working phones, I've been impressed how long the Apples ones function (securely - which is the big issue here).  DH and I have 7s than are over 2 years old, and DD and DM have our 6s that are well past 4 now and running strong.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Try rebooting your iPhone.  I'm on a 7 and I'm not having the same issue.
> 
> Not sure about the sheep thing... All I hear is that there are real iPhones and fake, copycat ones.  They can't even put the camera in a different location.  Talk about sheep. On a more serious note, my Android loving friends have to replace their phones far, far more often than we do.  As someone whose family needs 4 working phones, I've been impressed how long the Apples ones function (securely - which is the big issue here).  DH and I have 7s than are over 2 years old, and DD and DM have our 6s that are well past 4 now and running strong.


I had my 5 for like 3-4 years while Dh had to replace his Samsung much earlier than I did. The main reason I choose Apple though is for my music. I have about 2,500 songs on iTunes


----------



## LeCras

I change my Samsung phones much more often than I really need to, but my mum uses my old S6 Edge with no issues, and my dad's S6 (bought at the same time as mine, April 2015) is still going strong so I definitely wouldn't say that Samsung users "have to" get new phones that often. Also, don't forget that Apple were fined for deliberately slowing down old phones in the hope that users would buy new ones...


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I had my 5 for like 3-4 years while Dh had to replace his Samsung much earlier than I did. The main reason I choose Apple though is for my music. I have about 2,500 songs on iTunes


Another reason I'm not an Apple fan.  I don't want my photos and music held hostage.  Plug in, get what I need, upload stuff, whatever.  No need for additional software to access my data.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> On a more serious note, my Android loving friends have to replace their phones far, far more often than we do.  As someone whose family needs 4 working phones, I've been impressed how long the Apples ones function (securely - which is the big issue here).  DH and I have 7s than are over 2 years old, and DD and DM have our 6s that are well past 4 now and running strong.





LeCras said:


> I change my Samsung phones much more often than I really need to, but my mum uses my old S6 Edge with no issues, and my dad's S6 (bought at the same time as mine, April 2015) is still going strong so I definitely wouldn't say that Samsung users "have to" get new phones that often. Also, don't forget that Apple were fined for deliberately slowing down old phones in the hope that users would buy new ones...


Yes.  this.  The public does sometimes have short term memory issues, huh @LeCras?


----------



## cpc7857

Haley R said:


> I must not have honey lemon high enough for that task


I think you may also have to have the cafe attraction.  I have all the BH6 characters, but only the cafe and not Sanfransokyo, which leaves me not able to use Wasabi for visor collection...


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Another reason I'm not an Apple fan.  I don't want my photos and music held hostage.  Plug in, get what I need, upload stuff, whatever.  No need for additional software to access my data.


I have all of mine saved to my computer so I could technically move all of my music. I’m just too lazy


----------



## Haley R

cpc7857 said:


> I think you may also have to have the cafe attraction.  I have all the BH6 characters, but only the cafe and not Sanfransokyo, which leaves me not able to use Wasabi for visor collection...


Ah okay. Yeah I just gave up on the bots


----------



## supernova

Up to 31 bots with a day and a half left. Hoping I have a shot.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Nothing with this mini event challenge is balanced or fair. I have been emailing them since it began about the awful drops. I check in regularly and set timers so as to maximize my time for collection. Today I am lucky to collect one controller every 2-4 hours.


----------



## mmmears

I refuse to let this game control my days, let alone my nights.  This is just yet another attraction I won't get, and I'm ok with that.  Slowly losing interest in the game anyway thanks to stunts like this.

Also, sometimes humor crosses the line and becomes insulting.  I'd rather keep this thread a happy place where people can complain about or praise this game, rather than resorting to name calling...


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I refuse to let this game control my days, let alone my nights.  This is just yet another attraction I won't get, and I'm ok with that.  Slowly losing interest in the game anyway thanks to stunts like this.


I lost interest back during the Wreck It Ralph event.  The microbots were a pain in the butt, but it was new at the time so I dealt with it.  The Little Mermaid didn't feel quite as tedious with the same number of shells, and I feel like I completed that set without too much bother. With Wreck It Ralph, I'm finding that I really don't care about leveling anyone up.  Maybe it's because I haven't seen either movie, but 8 just can't be bothered with them.  And now this ridiculous bot battling coming out 9f nowhere? Especially connected to the release of three Cinderella characters? These dummies have truly lost all ability to keep their customers engaged in a good way.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Hey, these things don't make themselves.  Nor are they exactly baseless...
> View attachment 375232



Personally I don’t care what type of phone people have (iOS, Android, etc.) or computer (Mac/PC/Linux) people use. Whatever works for them is fine. 

I do find calling an entire group of users, no matter the operating system kinda silly. If your happy using your Android devices that’s great and the same goes for myself or anyone else who uses Apple products. At the end of the day we tend to use what’s works best for us or what we are use to. Also, feel free to call me a sheep because I use apples products, but it doesn't mean I don’t have issues with Apple from time to time or disagree with some of their decisions? I just prefer  the ecosystem and have no interest in switching over to android.

I do find it kinda funny calling an entire group of iphone users sheep, when we are on a Disney Message board, which is filled with people who most non Disney fans would call Disney sheep. 



LeCras said:


> I change my Samsung phones much more often than I really need to, but my mum uses my old S6 Edge with no issues, and my dad's S6 (bought at the same time as mine, April 2015) is still going strong so I definitely wouldn't say that Samsung users "have to" get new phones that often. Also, don't forget that Apple were fined for deliberately slowing down old phones in the hope that users would buy new ones...



Honestly there are an incredible amount of great phones in the market. As far as “
slowing down old phones in the hope that users would buy new ones...” that’s just not true. Yes, they poorly handled how they implemented an issue they had with batteries, but it was not done to get users to buy new ones, although I’m sure they don’t mind it when people do.  If anything, their latest iOS update (iOS 12) went out out of there way to improve performance on older phones.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Honestly there are an incredible amount of great phones in the market. As far as “slowing down old phones in the hope that users would buy new ones...” that’s just not true. Yes, they poorly handled how they implemented an issue they had with batteries, but it was not done to get users to buy new ones, although I’m sure they don’t mind it when people do.  If anything, their latest iOS update (iOS 12) went out out of there way to improve performance on older phones.


https://money.cnn.com/2018/01/12/technology/apple-iphone-slow-battery-lawsuit/index.html

But beyond that, I believe Apple was the first to seal up the battery, and sadly other manufacturers followed suit.  Battery wearing down? Replace it.  Having an issue with your phone? First step when you called tech support was always , "Have you tried removing the battery?" Well, no more.  Sadly we are all forced to upgrade.   I just cannot see standing in line for hours with throngs of people to buy a new phone version while they are all on their old phone which works perfectly.

And don't forget that all brands, including Apple, are have updates that are so complex that they eventually will not be supported on older models.  If I remember correctly, although I probably am not, wasn't there even concern with this game that one of the updates wouldn't be supported on older phones?  Then again, they also thought that they would eventually get to be too large for the game not to collapse overall, which is on what they originally blamed the lack of new playable game board.


----------



## mikegood2

xthebowdenx said:


> Nothing with this mini event challenge is balanced or fair. I have been emailing them since it began about the awful drops. I check in regularly and set timers so as to maximize my time for collection. Today I am lucky to collect one controller every 2-4 hours.



Yep, I pretty much gave up on it early on. I know having an attraction as the final reward, was done as a money grab, but it was poorly executed. What am I gonna spend gems on? Speeding up people collecting items? If it guaranteed the item to drop sure, but not getting it, would just tick me off. Buy the missing item to speed up the process? Sure, I might have considered it, but if it's 30 gems for one missing item, no way. And don’t get me started on finding those stupid bots, I found that more annoying than the drop rates. 



mmmears said:


> I refuse to let this game control my days, let alone my nights.  This is just yet another attraction I won't get, and I'm ok with that.  Slowly losing interest in the game anyway thanks to stunts like this.
> 
> Also, sometimes humor crosses the line and becomes insulting.  I'd rather keep this thread a happy place where people can complain about or praise this game, rather than resorting to name calling...



Well if it make s you feel any better, they don’t care about attractions either. Otherwise they would give us more land, so we can fit everything. And yes, I know it technically all fits, but I refuse to wast my time trying to do it, only to have to deal with againafter the next event.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I do find it kinda funny calling an entire group of iphone users sheep, when we are on a Disney Message board, which is filled with people who most non Disney fans would call Disney sheep.


Not really.  I haven't bothered seeing most of the newer Disney films in the theater, if at all.  I have zero interest in this new Mary Poppins.   And I have no issue with visiting Universal and even acknowledging the superiority of many of their rides.  Being a big fan and mindlessly consuming something simply due to its brand are two different things.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Well if it make s you feel any better, they don’t care about attractions either. Otherwise they would give us more land, so we can fit everything. And yes, I know it technically all fits, but I refuse to wast my time trying to do it, only to have to deal with againafter the next event.


At this point, I'm not convinced that everything will fit.  Not with Steamboat Willie, Carousel of Progress, Animation Academy, and the new Mulan building(s?). Have they confirmed no new land when the tower challenge begins?


----------



## Osum

I think we only win new land by defeating 150 microbots in less than 2 hours.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> https://money.cnn.com/2018/01/12/technology/apple-iphone-slow-battery-lawsuit/index.html
> 
> But beyond that, I believe Apple was the first to seal up the battery, and sadly other manufacturers followed suit.  Battery wearing down? Replace it.  Having an issue with your phone? First step when you called tech support was always , "Have you tried removing the battery?" Well, no more.  Sadly we are all forced to upgrade.   I just cannot see standing in line for hours with throngs of people to buy a new phone version while they are all on their old phone which works perfectly.



As far as the lawsuit goes, some law firm is always gonna find something to sue someone over. The sad reality is when/if they win or settle out of court, the law firms are the only ones who really “cash in”. Like I said, Apple screwed up on how they handled the situation. Because of their refusal to admit they made a mistake or had an issue, and attempt to “fix” it (throddle the phone if battery health was under x%) people got the perception that they were slowing phones down to get people to buy new ones. They would have been much better off just offering there $29 battery replacement to begin with.

While I agree that beings able to replace a battery was convenient, it also had its own set of problems. In general, sealing in batteries allow manufactures to get more battery life, because they can put more battery in the phone and reduce the size of the phone. All phone manufacturers should do a better letting customers know that they could get a battery replaced every 2 or 3 years, but they obviously want us to upgrade anyways. One positive about the issue I typed in the abouve paragraph, is that Apple now includes a battery health readout in the OS. So if you fall below a certain level, you might want to replace a battery, or you have an excuse to upgrade. 

You won’t see me standing in line for hours for a new phone either. It was a publicity stunt Apple benifited from for years, because they had people willing to do it. That said, that really hasn’t been the case for a few years. Most people, just order online when they are released and get them sent to their homes. That said, trying to order, from you home at midnight has become the new standing in line I guess.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> At this point, I'm not convinced that everything will fit.  Not with Steamboat Willie, Carousel of Progress, Animation Academy, and the new Mulan building(s?). Have they confirmed no new land when the tower challenge begins?



I didn’t watch, and never intent to watch, the livestream(s), but I believe someone posted that there wasn’t going to be any new land. 

I was also wondering if everything would fit with the additions over the last month? I just have no idea what they are thinking? It’s not like they don’t have any land (12 plots) they could use. If they had sold some of that land for cash, or with gems over the last year, I probably would have bit. Doubt I would now. I’d much rather store them and complain about lack of land.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I didn’t watch, and never intent to watch, the livestream(s), but I believe someone posted that there wasn’t going to be any new land.
> 
> I was also wondering if everything would fit with the additions over the last month? I just have no idea what they are thinking? It’s not like they don’t have any land (12 plots) they could use. If they had sold some of that land for cash, or with gems over the last year, I probably would have bit. Doubt I would now. I’d much rather store them and complain about lack of land.


I guess they also realize that at some point the free land will be gone and the well would run dry.  But if we do have about 12 plots remaining, even at one plot every other month, they are good for two years. Which is truthfully far longer than I see this game lasting anyway.


----------



## Peachkins

Given the cost of the last piece of new land, it doesn't really matter to me they haven't released more. I've played since the beginning, but I don't have near the magic reserves that some do. Paying 3 mil took pretty much everything I had. I'm so glad they didn't put ridiculous magic requirements on the new characters like they've done in the past.


----------



## mara512

Peachkins said:


> Given the cost of the last piece of new land, it doesn't really matter to me they haven't released more. I've played since the beginning, but I don't have near the magic reserves that some do. Paying 3 mil took pretty much everything I had. I'm so glad they didn't put ridiculous magic requirements on the new characters like they've done in the past.




Agree.  I have two plots of land I can’t open because I don’t have enough magic and can’t seem to get enough either.  One plot is 2 million and the other is 3.


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> Hey, these things don't make themselves.  Nor are they exactly baseless...
> View attachment 375232


If that was the case I wouldn’t be perfectly happy with my 6s.  We don’t buy one every release, more like every 3 or 4 years.  Don’t see how that’s sheeple.

On a side note, Gameloft have always admitted this game is a huge drain on resources.  All you have to do (no matter what platform you use) is have a look at which apps use the most and you’ll see DMK is up there.

My battery life is fine, but it’s admittedly better if I’m not playing DMK every few minutes


----------



## chelynnah

chelynnah said:


> If that was the case I wouldn’t be perfectly happy with my 6s.  We don’t buy one every release, more like every 3 or 4 years.  Don’t see how that’s sheeple.
> 
> On a side note, Gameloft have always admitted this game is a huge drain on resources.  All you have to do (no matter what platform you use) is have a look at which apps use the most and you’ll see DMK is up there.
> 
> My battery life is fine, but it’s admittedly better if I’m not playing DMK every few minutes



Edit to add: I replaced my battery a few months back and life is good again overall . If your phone is  .org lower and over 2 years old it might be worth replacing the battery.  My ‘health check’ said mine was fine, but when I took my phone to the local place I get batteries replaced at, my actual use was almost half again over the battery hours used where it should have been replaced.

(Oops I replied to myself instead of editing the above post)


----------



## disfamily*

Is this the same game as the Sorcerers of Magic Kingdom game or something different?


----------



## chelynnah

disfamily* said:


> Is this the same game as the Sorcerers of Magic Kingdom game or something different?


No, this is a game independent of the parks.  You can play on your phone or computer.  Sorcerers is a game you actively play in WDW


----------



## supernova

Down to needing just ten bots, with exactly a day and a half to go.  Fingers crossed that these drop rates remain for me.


----------



## luther10

I CAN'T FIND ANY BOTS TO FIGHT !!! eeeehhhhhh....  What's the respawn rate and the max number on the map?  I last fought one 2 hours ago, and they have now gone  extinct...  My drop rate for the tokens is actually pretty good (I do have all the required attractions and characters), and I will most likely get the attraction tomorrow and that 30 gems reward at the end.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> And as long as players have already hit 45 with over two and a half days to go, Gameloft will be responding to other players' email complaints about low drops with, "Dear Crybaby, Remember that this is just a game.  Suck it up and deal with it.  Fondly, The 2018/2019 Gameloft Interns.".



Exactly, which is why I don't waste my time emailing them complaints. The only time I contact them is for program glitches and things disappear.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> Down to needing just ten bots, with exactly a day and a half to go.  Fingers crossed that these drop rates remain for me.



Fingers crossed for you also since the closest I will come to “winning” this challenge (either the attraction or gems) will be applauding your victory.


----------



## PrincessS121212

I know it's rather late in the event to post this, but just discovered this annoyance for myself.
I've been maxed out on visors the entire mini-event but only get 1 game controller to drop every 4-6 hours, so even with playing all day and sleeping a regular 6-7 hours, I'm averaging 5 bot wins a day, bringing me up to a whopping 22 total with only 1.5 days to go.  
Clearly not getting the studio, so I gave up and decided to go ahead with Drizella's quests to start working on welcoming Anastasia.  Unfortunately, once I got the quest to start collecting her items, I noticed that Lady Tremaine, who was the only character that dropped a game controller regularly for me almost every 2 hours, now collects for Anastasia's feather and head tokens in addition to one of the tokens for Drizella, and they are all marked rare, so that completely destroyed any chance of getting a game controller again from her until I max out both tokens.  
If you are close to getting the animation studio, I highly recommend holding off on the storyline for Cinderella event once you welcome Drizella until this event is over.


----------



## Osum

I’m at 37/45. Not feeling good, given that my drops have been awful today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Continued to be pretty on top of checking at least every two hours (other than sleeping), have all the characters, etc. and just got to 29 bots defeated - at my current rate I should get to 45 in just over 2 days .... too bad there are only 19 hours left

oh well, at least I won't have to worry about not having enough open land to fit the Animation Academy (lemonade out of lemons scenario)


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Continued to be pretty on top of checking at least every two hours (other than sleeping), have all the characters, etc. and just got to 29 bots defeated - at my current rate I should get to 45 in just over 2 days .... too bad there are only 19 hours left
> 
> oh well, at least I won't have to worry about not having enough open land to fit the Animation Academy (lemonade out of lemons scenario)



I might get to the gold chest but no chance of getting  Animaton Academy, but finally welcoming Drizella after waiting for someone I had leveling to 10. Took forever to get the hats for her got last one this morning.


----------



## mikegood2

Osum said:


> I’m at 37/45. Not feeling good, given that my drops have been awful today.



Gonna be tough, but I think you still have a pretty good shot at getting it!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Continued to be pretty on top of checking at least every two hours (other than sleeping), have all the characters, etc. and just got to 29 bots defeated - at my current rate I should get to 45 in just over 2 days .... too bad there are only 19 hours left
> 
> oh well, at least I won't have to worry about not having enough open land to fit the Animation Academy (lemonade out of lemons scenario)



If your checking in that often, and have all the characters who collect items (?), than you should have more bots than you do. The problem lies one the game not you. Drop rates are just way to inconsistant from person to person.

I had a busy day Saturday and couldn’t log in much, so I gave up on the bot event. Best decision I made. It’s just wasn’t worth the frustration of bad drop rates and spending way to much time trying to find those annoying bots, which I think bothered me as much as bad drop rates.  It was just a relief not having to worrying/thinking about it. I did collect the max of 6 items, so the next time they do this event, I should be able to collect 3 bots right away. 

 Feel the same way about Animation Academy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> If your checking in that often, and have all the characters who collect items (?), than you should have more bots than you do. The problem lies one the game not you. Drop rates are just way to inconsistant from person to person.
> 
> I had a busy day Saturday and couldn’t log in much, so I gave up on the bot event. Best decision I made. It’s just wasn’t worth the frustration of bad drop rates and spending way to much time trying to find those annoying bots, which I think bothered me as much as bad drop rates.  It was just a relief not having to worrying/thinking about it. I did collect the max of 6 items, so the next time they do this event, I should be able to collect 3 bots right away.
> 
> Feel the same way about Animation Academy.



definitely due to the drop rates - I largely gave up a while ago for the academy, but at least I am in good shape in the top ten for my leader board


----------



## wingweaver84

I'm guessing the concessions have long exhausted their potential when farming potions.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> I'm guessing the concessions have long exhausted their potential when farming potions.


It was solid for the first year, year and a half.  These days, Gameloft has caught on to the farming of magic and I guess they put a stop to it.


----------



## supernova

Well, it took far longer than I expected because I had a busy day at the office and couldn't check in as often as I had hoped, but here it is...
My take? As a completionist,  it really would have bothered me not to get this one.  I don't care about the costumes at all.  But when it comes to attractions and characters, I want the complete set available.  I was originally going to hold off to try to get on a lighter leaderboard but when I saw the final prize and noticed the giant gap between the gold chest (which at this point offers me nothing) and the 30 bot jump to the Animation Academy, I started up at around two hours into the contest.  Would I have been happy not getting the building? Not at all.  Do I have room for it? Not at all.  But then, we need to get rid of Ellen's Energy Adventure if we want a Guardians of the Galaxy ride.  So, time to pack away the old to make room for the new.  Will I keep chasing the leaders who are approaching 70 bots? Probably not.  I have 24.1 million magic, and I earn gems every day from ads, parades, and leveling up characters.  If I end in the top 50, I will be fine with that.  Gems will always be there.  The attraction won't be.  Though with how many times they hage offered Pirate Goofy as a prize, I can see this one coming back at least once or twice more.  At least now i can get back to leveling up.


----------



## xthebowdenx

supernova said:


> Well, it took far longer than I expected because I had a busy day at the office and couldn't check in as often as I had hoped, but here it is...
> View attachment 375654My take? As a completionist,  it really would have bothered me not to get this one.  I don't care about the costumes at all.  But when it comes to attractions and characters, I want the complete set available.  I was originally going to hold off to try to get on a lighter leaderboard but when I saw the final prize and noticed the giant gap between the gold chest (which at this point offers me nothing) and the 30 bot jump to the Animation Academy, I started up at around two hours into the contest.  Would I have been happy not getting the building? Not at all.  Do I have room for it? Not at all.  But then, we need to get rid of Ellen's Energy Adventure if we want a Guardians of the Galaxy ride.  So, time to pack away the old to make room for the new.  Will I keep chasing the leaders who are approaching 70 bots? Probably not.  I have 24.1 million magic, and I earn gems every day from ads, parades, and leveling up characters.  If I end in the top 50, I will be fine with that.  Gems will always be there.  The attraction won't be.  Though with how many times they hage offered Pirate Goofy as a prize, I can see this one coming back at least once or twice more.  At least now i can get back to leveling up.


Was it worth it?


----------



## Acer

I started when the bot event started. Have all the characters except Lady Tremaine and am only at 22 
I didn't set an alarm at night but I played and checked all the time.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Was it worth it?


Yes. Every damn bit.  Now I won't have that nagging feeling like I did after the Incredibles event and I missed getting Syndrom by hours.  Seeing him grayed out that whole time... grrrrrr.

I wasn’t going to try to convince myself that I didn’t want it, nor was I going to lie to you all and say that I would have been fine not getting it. After seeing how high those dummies at Gameloft set the bar, I wanted to be sure to rise up and meet it. One small personal victory over the evil Gameloft interns.  To quote a talented musician... "Yes, it was a worthwhile experience."


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

The attraction should have been earned at 20 bots. I didn’t start right away, I was afraid to click on one when it started, thinking it was one of those events where you’re better off starting the next day.

Anyway I just reached the Gold chest level, and got what I thought was going to be a hot dog stand due to yellow stripes over the top, but it was an ‘aquarium’.

So it’s just sitting there, murky green.
Are there any fish in there?? I think someone needs to clean out the tank. 
What the heck is this thing??
It reminds me of the parade float which is just a stationary open vat of Mountain Dew.


----------



## supernova

HappyRoadTrip said:


> The attraction should have been earned at 20 bots. I didn’t start right away, I was afraid to click on one when it started, thinking it was one of those events where you’re better off starting the next day.
> 
> Anyway I just reached the Gold chest level, and got what I thought was going to be a hot dog stand due to yellow stripes over the top, but it was an ‘aquarium’.
> 
> So it’s just sitting there, murky green.
> Are there any fish in there?? I think someone needs to clean out the tank.
> What the heck is this thing??
> It reminds me of the parade float which is just a stationary open vat of Mountain Dew.


I knew they were playing games once I saw that there was no award after the 15 bot benchmark until some 30 bots later.  As for that aquarium, I have one in my arsenal but since i don't put out decorations, there it will sit.  You think that water's bad now?  Give it a few months in storage.  Your kid will win a ribbon at the science fair for sure.


----------



## supernova

Acer said:


> I started when the bot event started. Have all the characters except Lady Tremaine and am only at 22
> I didn't set an alarm at night but I played and checked all the time.


Same here.  Glad to hear that we're both relatively sane.  Never once since this game started nearly three years ago have I set an alarm to wake up overnight to play the game.  Obsessive and unhealthy to lose a solid night's sleep over this nonsense.

After maxing out the Stepsisters, Lady Tremaine was pretty solid about returning the controllers.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> Well, it took far longer than I expected because I had a busy day at the office and couldn't check in as often as I had hoped, but here it is...
> View attachment 375654My take? As a completionist,  it really would have bothered me not to get this one.  I don't care about the costumes at all.  But when it comes to attractions and characters, I want the complete set available.  I was originally going to hold off to try to get on a lighter leaderboard but when I saw the final prize and noticed the giant gap between the gold chest (which at this point offers me nothing) and the 30 bot jump to the Animation Academy, I started up at around two hours into the contest.  Would I have been happy not getting the building? Not at all.  Do I have room for it? Not at all.  But then, we need to get rid of Ellen's Energy Adventure if we want a Guardians of the Galaxy ride.  So, time to pack away the old to make room for the new.  Will I keep chasing the leaders who are approaching 70 bots? Probably not.  I have 24.1 million magic, and I earn gems every day from ads, parades, and leveling up characters.  If I end in the top 50, I will be fine with that.  Gems will always be there.  The attraction won't be.  Though with how many times they hage offered Pirate Goofy as a prize, I can see this one coming back at least once or twice more.  At least now i can get back to leveling up.



Hooray for you!!!


----------



## Osum

supernova said:


> After maxing out the Stepsisters, Lady Tremaine was pretty solid about returning the controllers.



Same for me. She’s been working on controllers the whole time. I’m at 42, and just hoping I can clear the last 3 bots. I’m 72nd on my leaderboard, and I don’t see how the first place account has 62 of these done. Nonsense.


----------



## RebeccaRL

I looked at the amounts of bots on my leaderboard and all 50 players (that you see) are showing 44 bots and upwards with over 12 hours remaining in the challenge. 

I’m at 32 bots and it’s absolutely grinding me to know the only chance I have of winning the attraction is to blow through most of my gem stash while playing throughout the night. It would be stupid and I am resisting but oh I really want it. Grrr

Anyway, truly...congrats to Supernova and all who won (or will win before the challenge ends) the attraction.

You guys rock!


----------



## supernova

Osum said:


> Same for me. She’s been working on controllers the whole time. I’m at 42, and just hoping I can clear the last 3 bots. I’m 72nd on my leaderboard, and I don’t see how the first place account has 62 of these done. Nonsense.


42?  You've got this!


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> I looked at the amounts of bots on my leaderboard and all 50 players are showing 44 bots and upwards with over 12 hours remaining in the challenge.
> 
> I’m at 32 bots and it’s absolutely grinding me to know the only chance I have of winning the attraction is to blow through most of my gem stash while playing throughout the night. It would be stupid and I am resisting but oh I really want it. Grrr
> 
> Anyway, truly...congrats to Supernova and all who won (or will win before the challenge ends) the attraction.
> 
> You guys rock!


Tough to be THAT close and know that you COULD feasibly get it by doing what you don't want to do... staying up all night and wasting some gems to speed up tasks.  The trouble is that speeding up the tasks doesn't guarantee a token at the end.  Would be nice if it did, though.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> Tough to be THAT close and know that you COULD feasibly get it by doing what you don't want to do... staying up all night and wasting some gems to speed up tasks.  The trouble is that speeding up the tasks doesn't guarantee a token at the end.  Would be nice if it did, though.



I know.  

Head in hands. 

#firstworldproblems

See - I’m coping by making fun of myself.


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> I know.
> 
> Head in hands.
> 
> #firstworldproblems
> 
> See - I’m coping by making fun of myself.


Exactly. Did I need a fake building in a stupid phone game? No, of course not.  Did I want it? Heck yes.


----------



## Onceler

Osum said:


> Same for me. She’s been working on controllers the whole time. I’m at 42, and just hoping I can clear the last 3 bots. I’m 72nd on my leaderboard, and I don’t see how the first place account has 62 of these done. Nonsense.



First place on my leaderboard has 201. I'm guessing that there were some shenanigans involved. Second place has 47 so the rest of the leaderboard is reasonable.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> First place on my leaderboard has 201. I'm guessing that there were some shenanigans involved. Second place has 47 so the rest of the leaderboard is reasonable.


We can hope that Gameloft will be on that one soon.


----------



## Haley R

Onceler said:


> First place on my leaderboard has 201. I'm guessing that there were some shenanigans involved. Second place has 47 so the rest of the leaderboard is reasonable.


201?! How is that even possible


----------



## CallieMar

I had 32 bots when I woke up this morning, so I thought I had a slight chance if the drops got better.  I now have...34 bots.  So clearly this isn't happening.  I'm appalled because unlike the jeweled crab events that runs every so often, I have all the characters except Lady Tremaine and it's mostly 2 hour tasks.  Oh well.


----------



## RebeccaRL

CallieMar said:


> I had 32 bots when I woke up this morning, so I thought I had a slight chance if the drops got better.  I now have...34 bots.  So clearly this isn't happening.  I'm appalled because unlike the jeweled crab events that runs every so often, I have all the characters except Lady Tremaine and it's mostly 2 hour tasks.  Oh well.



I’ve been dithering on whether to go flat out to blow through my gem stash for a chance at winning the attraction even though as Supernova pointed out there are no guarantees on successful drops whether using gems or not. 
Apparently, the game decided for me...since I’ve had NO drops of either visors or game controllers from any characters in the last several hours. At least, I didn’t waste any gems on this lost cause.

Once again, sincere congratulations to all who won the attraction....


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Well, it took far longer than I expected because I had a busy day at the office and couldn't check in as often as I had hoped, but here it is...
> View attachment 375654My take? As a completionist,  it really would have bothered me not to get this one.  I don't care about the costumes at all.  But when it comes to attractions and characters, I want the complete set available.  I was originally going to hold off to try to get on a lighter leaderboard but when I saw the final prize and noticed the giant gap between the gold chest (which at this point offers me nothing) and the 30 bot jump to the Animation Academy, I started up at around two hours into the contest.  Would I have been happy not getting the building? Not at all.  Do I have room for it? Not at all.  But then, we need to get rid of Ellen's Energy Adventure if we want a Guardians of the Galaxy ride.  So, time to pack away the old to make room for the new.  Will I keep chasing the leaders who are approaching 70 bots? Probably not.  I have 24.1 million magic, and I earn gems every day from ads, parades, and leveling up characters.  If I end in the top 50, I will be fine with that.  Gems will always be there.  The attraction won't be.  Though with how many times they hage offered Pirate Goofy as a prize, I can see this one coming back at least once or twice more.  At least now i can get back to leveling up.



*CONGRATS!!!*

The completionist in me also wanted to get it, but bad first daydrop rates and a busy Saturday did me in. I’m just taking my Platinum chest approach that they don’t really count, so I still have *EVERY* attraction.  Does it drop anything? Also, is there some special voodoo you do for better drop rates, because you seem to have pretty good rates?

I know we’ve had this conversation over why they do this type of stuff and I basically agree, but gotta admit these tactics really dropped my interest in the game. I use to always drop a few bucks every event, because I wanted to “give back” and show support for events early on, but don’t see that anymore. It feels like every game I’ve played go from a period where they actually care about players to a money grab and sadly that ship sailed about a year ago. 




RebeccaRL said:


> I’ve been dithering on whether to go flat out to blow through my gem stash for a chance at winning the attraction even though as Supernova pointed out there are no guarantees on successful drops whether using gems or not.
> Apparently, the game decided for me...since I’ve had NO drops of either visors or game controllers from any characters in the last several hours. At least, I didn’t waste any gems on this lost cause.
> 
> Once again, sincere congratulations to all who won the attraction....



Ultimately it’s up to you, but I wouldn’t. Unless your 1 or 2 bots short it’s not worth the gems.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Well, it took far longer than I expected because I had a busy day at the office and couldn't check in as often as I had hoped, but here it is...
> View attachment 375654My take? As a completionist,  it really would have bothered me not to get this one.  I don't care about the costumes at all.  But when it comes to attractions and characters, I want the complete set available.  I was originally going to hold off to try to get on a lighter leaderboard but when I saw the final prize and noticed the giant gap between the gold chest (which at this point offers me nothing) and the 30 bot jump to the Animation Academy, I started up at around two hours into the contest.  Would I have been happy not getting the building? Not at all.  Do I have room for it? Not at all.  But then, we need to get rid of Ellen's Energy Adventure if we want a Guardians of the Galaxy ride.  So, time to pack away the old to make room for the new.  Will I keep chasing the leaders who are approaching 70 bots? Probably not.  I have 24.1 million magic, and I earn gems every day from ads, parades, and leveling up characters.  If I end in the top 50, I will be fine with that.  Gems will always be there.  The attraction won't be.  Though with how many times they hage offered Pirate Goofy as a prize, I can see this one coming back at least once or twice more.  At least now i can get back to leveling up.


Congrats!!! Glad to see someone actually get it.   I'm at 29 bots now with just a few hours to go. No chance of winning it.  Hopefully, I'll have better luck next time around.  The 30 gems will be a good consolation prize for me.  Still would have loved to win it though.


----------



## chelynnah

Got it, but yes I lost sleep.

Now trying for 3 last visors and two last controllers between now and the end so that I start with a full complement the next time they pull this one out.


----------



## Osum

Defeated the 45th bot and got the attraction. I sent everyone out on one last collection, to restock for next time, but I’m done!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I know we’ve had this conversation over why they do this type of stuff and I basically agree, but gotta admit these tactics really dropped my interest in the game. I use to always drop a few bucks every event, because I wanted to “give back” and show support for events early on, but don’t see that anymore. It feels like every game I’ve played go from a period where they actually care about players to a money grab and sadly that ship sailed about a year ago.


The sad part is that those of us on these boards make up a teeny tiny fraction of the total players.  So while we are in-the-know and incredibly jaded to their tactics, there are still thousands of players pumping cash into the game.  So while they never got my money and will no longer get yours, they aren't blinking an eye.  We have lost posters here and I wonder if they got bores with posting or if they just abandoned their game.   But there again, Gameloft doesn't care because it's only a dozen or so players at a time.  As long as it is lucrative for them,  the game continues.  Which is why I felt that I really needed to get that useless Academy.  I will never let Gameloft idiots win.  Not if I can help it.


----------



## Gothmic

I got my last 2 bots this morning, trying to get one more to place above 50 in my leaderboard. I have the academy, but I am a day one player, only missing steamboat willie. I maxxed out tokens early on so the only drops I could get were the controllers and the visors and just barely scraped by. Sure there were a bunch of people with more, but I assume they used gems and set alarms, which I refuse to do.  I don't know how the people who have been playing a year or less had any hope to get it. I also assume gameloft doesn't care.


----------



## RebeccaRL

chelynnah said:


> Got it, but yes I lost sleep.
> 
> Now trying for 3 last visors and two last controllers between now and the end so that I start with a full complement the next time they pull this one out.



Congrats!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Gothmic said:


> I got my last 2 bots this morning, trying to get one more to place above 50 in my leaderboard. I have the academy, but I am a day one player, only missing steamboat willie. I maxxed out tokens early on so the only drops I could get were the controllers and the visors and just barely scraped by. Sure there were a bunch of people with more, but I assume they used gems and set alarms, which I refuse to do.  I don't know how the people who have been playing a year or less had any hope to get it. I also assume gameloft doesn't care.



Good for you!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Osum said:


> Defeated the 45th bot and got the attraction. I sent everyone out on one last collection, to restock for next time, but I’m done!



Glad you got it!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> 201?! How is that even possible



Please share the scoop on your Disney club level stay after your upcoming visit. 
How exciting!


----------



## Quellman

So ready for a tower challenge.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> So ready for a tower challenge.


My phone shows that my app was updated 14 hours ago, so I guess Gameloft is, too.


----------



## Haley R

I’m currently working on welcoming three characters: chief bogo, Bambi, and Anastasia. In the mean time I’ve been trying to collect for characters to level up so they can get tokens for those top three.


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Please share the scoop on your Disney club level stay after your upcoming visit.
> How exciting!


I’ll try to remember to post it on here. I might forget and just post it on the yc thread or the club level thread. It’s only for 3 nights but I’m still so excited!


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> So ready for a tower challenge.





supernova said:


> My phone shows that my app was updated 14 hours ago, so I guess Gameloft is, too.



Have not seen any update for the game yet and I have auto update off, so nothing’s updated automatically.

Not looking forward to a tower challange. Like I’ve said before, I thing Tower challange are great for newer players who might be missing a few characters/building that might be available for a tower event. As someone who has everything, except 3 buildings, I don’t look forward to a 2+ week grind for 1 character.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Have not seen any update for the game yet and I have auto update off, so nothing’s updated automatically.
> 
> Not looking forward to a tower challange. Like I’ve said before, I thing Tower challange are great for newer players who might be missing a few characters/building that might be available for a tower event. As someone who has everything, except 3 buildings, I don’t look forward to a 2+ week grind for 1 character.



I'm not sure if I'm going to bother with the Tower Challenge or not. I was having phone issues during the Mulan event, so I have literally nothing from that collection (except a lunar costume for someone that I got out of a chest at some point). I'm not busting my butt to get a single character that has nothing and no one to interact with, and new concessions aren't really a big draw for me personally. 

I was also turned off by the difficulty of the last challenge. After having no issues previously with finishing those events, I wasn't even close to getting the Mayor on the last one. It was nearly impossible if you couldn't check in every two hours.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Have not seen any update for the game yet and I have auto update off, so nothing’s updated automatically.
> 
> Not looking forward to a tower challange. Like I’ve said before, I thing Tower challange are great for newer players who might be missing a few characters/building that might be available for a tower event. As someone who has everything, except 3 buildings, I don’t look forward to a 2+ week grind for 1 character.


I need help leveling up the Mayor.  That guy is terrible to grind for.  Other than that, I'm finishing the 24 hour leveling for all little mermaid and collecting wifi for ralph and friends.


----------



## mikegood2

Tower challange character question? I know each of the 3 chapters have the items for the character. What I’m not sure on is if those items are the same items that get collected after the event ends. If I’m remembering correctly, the first 2 stages are “regular” items for that character and the third stage is a special item needed for the event? Am I remembering that correctly? I'm Trying to figure out If I played more limited, but collect enough for that 3rd item, I could collect the first 2 after the event and get the new character after the event?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

I don’t know how people did it. I am a day one player too, so have all the characters, but getting those blasted gaming controllers was near impossible! I didn’t set any alarms, as I refuse to take any game to that level, but with the rewards, I was really trying hard. I was surprised this morning to get to 5! I honestly thought I was getting my 4th, and out of time for more.

Not that I’d have a place for another building. But I was hoping to at least get more gems. When I won the baymax chest though, I was getting excited! I could get two different characters, a building, a parade float... ,..but no. Got a bench. Yeah.

I also keep getting paranoid that everyone’s playing the Mulan event, with some glitch preventing me from even started. I mostly just visit this forum every couple of days to see if anyone’s talking about it. Is it even going to be this week? Why not get everyone excited about Cinderella, and then do a force update when it’s time for Mulan?


----------



## mikegood2

UmmYeahOk said:


> I don’t know how people did it. I am a day one player too, so have all the characters, but getting those blasted gaming controllers was near impossible! I didn’t set any alarms, as I refuse to take any game to that level, but with the rewards, I was really trying hard. I was surprised this morning to get to 5! I honestly thought I was getting my 4th, and out of time for more.
> 
> Not that I’d have a place for another building. But I was hoping to at least get more gems. When I won the baymax chest though, I was getting excited! I could get two different characters, a building, a parade float... ,..but no. Got a bench. Yeah.
> 
> I also keep getting paranoid that everyone’s playing the Mulan event, with some glitch preventing me from even started. I mostly just visit this forum every couple of days to see if anyone’s talking about it. Is it even going to be this week? Why not get everyone excited about Cinderella, and then do a force update when it’s time for Mulan?



 Yeah that’s getting a little paranoid. The Mulan Tower Challange hasn’t started yet, and I don’t think they’ve given any info on when it will officially start. I believe Thursday’s  are a common day for them to start events, so that would be the earliest i could see it happening.

The controllers were definitely an issue for me also. Not only did there drop rates slow me down, it also slowed down my collection of the other item if that makes any sense. Because I collected that other item so much faster, I had a tendency to put those characters back into storage when I collected the maximum. Then I would forget to take them out of storage when they could collect again. And don’t get me started about the time spent/wasted trying find those bots.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Tower challange character question? I know each of the 3 chapters have the items for the character. What I’m not sure on is if those items are the same items that get collected after the event ends. If I’m remembering correctly, the first 2 stages are “regular” items for that character and the third stage is a special item needed for the event? Am I remembering that correctly? I'm Trying to figure out If I played more limited, but collect enough for that 3rd item, I could collect the first 2 after the event and get the new character after the event?


You can only unlock and welcome that character via the tokens from the event. If you don't welcome the character, too bad, good luck getting them out of a chest if they show up in there.  Once you have welcomed the character AND the event is concluded, their tokens will be available in appropriate character tasks, buildings, or parade floats.


----------



## Wdw1015

I agree, not looking forward to the tower challenge. As a player who’s been playing for a long time and have most characters, I find them dull and monotonous.


----------



## Haley R

I’m a newer player and I somewhat like the tower challenges but I also don’t like how it’s nearly impossible for me to get the last character. I either have to focus on the attractions and the first two characters or the last one and I always go for the first ones


----------



## tasmith1993

I tend to like the tower challenges even though I’ve had all the extra attractions/characters so far, simply because it actually motivates me to check in more than once or twice a day trying to get the new character.
I tend to build up a lot more magic and level characters faster when the tower events or regular events are going on than when nothing is happening.


----------



## chelynnah

mikegood2 said:


> Tower challange character question? I know each of the 3 chapters have the items for the character. What I’m not sure on is if those items are the same items that get collected after the event ends. If I’m remembering correctly, the first 2 stages are “regular” items for that character and the third stage is a special item needed for the event? Am I remembering that correctly? I'm Trying to figure out If I played more limited, but collect enough for that 3rd item, I could collect the first 2 after the event and get the new character after the event?


Three tokens.  The first token will be unique to the event.  After the event is over it will become the common token.  The other two tokens are the ones that will become the two needed for that character permanently.  So you need all of them to welcome the character, then if you decide to use challenge tokens to buy any of them it should be the last 2, as you generally keep any of those and carry them over into the game.  The replacement common token disappears and becomes the common token once the event is over.  Hope that made sense


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Well, it took far longer than I expected because I had a busy day at the office and couldn't check in as often as I had hoped, but here it is...
> View attachment 375654My take? As a completionist,  it really would have bothered me not to get this one.  I don't care about the costumes at all.  But when it comes to attractions and characters, I want the complete set available.  I was originally going to hold off to try to get on a lighter leaderboard but when I saw the final prize and noticed the giant gap between the gold chest (which at this point offers me nothing) and the 30 bot jump to the Animation Academy, I started up at around two hours into the contest.  Would I have been happy not getting the building? Not at all.  Do I have room for it? Not at all.  But then, we need to get rid of Ellen's Energy Adventure if we want a Guardians of the Galaxy ride.  So, time to pack away the old to make room for the new.  Will I keep chasing the leaders who are approaching 70 bots? Probably not.  I have 24.1 million magic, and I earn gems every day from ads, parades, and leveling up characters.  If I end in the top 50, I will be fine with that.  Gems will always be there.  The attraction won't be.  Though with how many times they hage offered Pirate Goofy as a prize, I can see this one coming back at least once or twice more.  At least now i can get back to leveling up.




Congratulations!!!! I ended with 23 Bots.  I did get the 30 gems but after constantly checking with every character that could collect I should have been able to get AA.  I too am a completionist so this will bother me.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Congratulations!!!! I ended with 23 Bots.  I did get the 30 gems but after constantly checking with every character that could collect I should have been able to get AA.  I too am a completionist so this will bother me.


Shenanigans to the Nth degree with this one.  Waiting to see if there will be any recourse on Gameloft's part to appease their frustrated players.

When it comes to these boards, we really do have our own little community going here, and we're all rooting for each other to be doing well.  Disappointing to read that too many of "us" weren't able to complete!!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Have not seen any update for the game yet and I have auto update off, so nothing’s updated automatically.


The update came in, but no changes to the playing board yet.  Although I guess nothing hits until that morning, and even then at the time things are ready to begin.


----------



## mikegood2

chelynnah said:


> Three tokens.  The first token will be unique to the event.  After the event is over it will become the common token.  The other two tokens are the ones that will become the two needed for that character permanently.  So you need all of them to welcome the character, then if you decide to use challenge tokens to buy any of them it should be the last 2, as you generally keep any of those and carry them over into the game.  The replacement common token disappears and becomes the common token once the event is over.  Hope that made sense



Thanks, that does make sense! Realized the first token was the special one after I posted. Not sure why I was thinking 3rd?

Was fairy sure you need all 3 during the challange, but was hoping that wasn’t the case. Since the other two were the ones needed later, I was hoping it wasn’t required.

Who am I kidding, I’ll collect enough EC to get The new character. To play less I’ll probably just sent EC collectors out on longer jobs? Not getting a (worthless) character would bug me much more than not getting a (worthless) attraction.  Sense the developers don’t care about attractions, aka lack of land, why should I?



ps I know there is technically enough land, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> The update came in, but no changes to the playing board yet.  Although I guess nothing hits until that morning, and even then at the time things are ready to begin.


My game was updated yesterday too.  Nothing new to see, but something happened I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ultimately got to 33 bots and figured no shot of getting 45 and was way out in front at #1 my leaderboard so just stocked up on a few more items for next time

Oh well, is what it is.  Last 24 hours or so my drops weren’t bad but before was rediculous as was taking me like three collection cycles to get enough items for 1 bot


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ultimately got to 33 boys and figured no shot of getting 45 and was way out in front at #1 my leaderboard so just stocked up on a few more items for next time
> 
> Oh well, is what it is.  Last 24 hours or so my drops weren’t bad but before was rediculous as was taking me like three collection cycles to get enough items for 1 bot


Oh wow...I’m slightly concerned that you were hunting boys in your park instead of bots like the rest of us....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> Oh wow...I’m slightly concerned that you were hunting boys in your park instead of bots like the rest of us....



Dang typing on a iPhone .... and my one son is hard enough to keep track of, I can’t imagine keeping track of 33!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> Oh wow...I’m slightly concerned that you were hunting boys in your park instead of bots like the rest of us....



Well I guess it's a good thing @TheMaxRebo only got up to 33 boys and not 45+?


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> Dang typing on a iPhone .... and my one son is hard enough to keep track of, I can’t imagine keeping track of 33!


33 boys sure is a lot to hunt down lol


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Well I guess it's a good thing @TheMaxRebo only got up to 33 boys and not 45+?


That would be a nightmare Earning an attraction for hunting the most boys


----------



## PrincessS121212

No surprise, I ended the bot event with only 27 bots total thanks to few game controllers dropping for 4 days straight.  
It was especially annoying that 13 minutes before it ended, every single character who collected game controllers returned with one so I got 3 bots at the last minute but then ran out of visors and all of those characters came back empty handed when I'd been maxed out on them for over 24 hours!  So basically, I didn't get the academy due to poor luck, not lack of playing, and refusal to spend gems.  
This is the first of these mini-events that I didn't get the top regular prize available (not the leaderboard spot) so the completionist in me is aggravated.  Hopefully this will be like pirate goofy costume and show up again in another mini-event, preferably a trophy one.  In the meantime, it will go on my list of attractions I might get some day with the forest ice rink and steamboat willie.


----------



## squirrel

I got on a tough leaderboard.  I only got 2 gems, I think I had 17 bots collected.


----------



## Hoodie

Rumor is that the Mulan challenge will start next Thursday.  I was sort of basing my character levels on this Thursday, so which ever happens, I should be OK.  I participated in the bot battle just enough to get the 15 needed for the gold chest.  The drop rates for the controllers were so horrible that it was pretty pointless after that.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Anyone else luck out and get a sundial out of the platinum chest?!?! WHOO HOO!!!

in other news, I spent an hour last night getting every attraction out. Other than SW. Bc... well you know.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> Well I guess it's a good thing @TheMaxRebo only got up to 33 boys and not 45+?



@TheMaxRebo would have never found the others since they were "The Lost Boys". 

Now if they update the Peter Pan storyline then they are fair game.


----------



## SunDial

Has anyone heard when the Tower event is supposed to start?


----------



## Gothmic

I also got a sundial in the Platinum Chest today, I guess it will add to my "Radar Dish Of Progress" fund I am only at 23k elixir so every bit helps. 

Since we have a little downtime I was thinking, since a lot of people are short on land, wouldn't it be great if they took one of the unused Shop buildings on Main Street USA and let us 'store' concessions in there. Maybe 20 or so per store front. Then we could see a kid walk in and come out with an item from one of the concessions at random, and still get to collect the magic and tokens we'd get if they weren't just stored away.


----------



## Wdw1015

Sundial here too...


----------



## supernova

Never mind...


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Anyone else luck out and get a sundial out of the platinum chest?!?! WHOO HOO!!!
> 
> in other news, I spent an hour last night getting every attraction out. Other than SW. Bc... well you know.





Wdw1015 said:


> Sundial here too...


Cotton Candy concession stand.  Which is what I wound up clicking on.  Odd.  That isn't usually the way this works.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Hello everyone,

My life is still a bit topsy turvy, but I think that is okay right now.  I'd like to contribute to the conversations.

Mini Tapper Event - missed the attraction by about 20 or so bots, and while I am a completionist, this time it's somehow okay.  I don't have room for it and I am so tired of play tetris with the game.

Completion Ideals (this is a bad title) - Must have all the characters!  Must have all the Comfy Costumes, after that, it's not worth it.  I work hard to get all the attractions and all the stands, but if I don't get them, I let that go.  To those of you who managed to get EVERYTHING, know that I admire all your hard work.

Characters:
All maxed out, with the following exceptions

Lady Tremaine - ready for 4
Annastasia - welcoming now
Drizella - ready for 3
The Mayor - collecting for 8
Ralph - collecting for 9
Vanellope - collecting for 7 
Felix - collecting for 8
Calhoun - collecting for 8
Spamley - collecting for 8
Yesss - collecting for 7
Shank - collecting for 7

I know not everyone is ready or likes the tower challenge, but I actually like them.  Here's hoping everyone does well in the next one.  With my Topsy Turvy life I hope I'm able to get enough currency to complete it myself!

HELP SECTION!!!!!!
So I have a layout that was inspired by @lmmatooki and some man named Adam on the facebook page.  I don't know how to make a video of my game.  Can someone help me with that?  I use an iPad mini 4 to play, and I'm not the best with tech, so you have to talk to me like I'm four.  Step one: xxxx Step two: xxxx, etc.  Thank you all in advance


----------



## mmmears

I won big and got the musical fountain...


----------



## hopemax

In my Windows game, I also got a Sun Dial.  But in IOS, I got Fantasmic!

So in IOS, the only attraction from a chest I don't have is the Bambi Skating Rink.  But in Windows, I am still missing Splash Mountain, Zootopia Race Track, Bambi and Steamboat Willie.

I thought the last update put a new attraction in a chest, but I'm not seeing one.  EDIT - it's Reflections of China that is the new chest attraction, so I assume that one won't start showing up until the Tower Challenge / Lunar New Year stuff begins.

Character Updates - IOS

Ralph, Calhoun - need Wifi for 10
Felix, Spamly - collecting for 10
Yesss, Shank - collecting for 8
Vanellope - collecting for 6 (need 2 each)

Mayor - collecting for 9

Anastasia - collecting for 4 (need 2 feathers)
Drizella - ready for 5
Lady Tremaine - collecting for 5 (need 3 rings)

Character Updates - Windows

Ralph - need wifi for 9
Spamley - need wifi for 8
Calhoun, Felix, Shank - collecting for 8
Yesss - collecting for 7
Vanellope - collecting for 6

Boo - My Christmas gift.  I have been trying to get her last 2 ear hats for 10 for 4 days! They increased the token requirements with the update, and the drop rate dried up!

Mayor - collecting for 7 (need 2 ribbons)

Anastasia - trying to Welcome (need 4 feathers)
Drizella - collecting for 4


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I thought the last update put a new attraction in a chest, but I'm not seeing one.  EDIT - it's Reflections of China that is the new chest attraction, so I assume that one won't start showing up until the Tower Challenge / Lunar New Year stuff begins.


I refuse to give the interns the attention they so desperately crave (why else would they put out these dumb livestreams??), so I don't know for sure.  Will Reflections of China be in regular chests or in Mulan or amber chests instead?


----------



## Haley R

I got a hot dog stand lol


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> I refuse to give the interns the attention they so desperately crave (why else would they put out these dumb livestreams??), so I don't know for sure.  Will Reflections of China be in regular chests or in Mulan or amber chests instead?



The post from earlier in this thread, said Platinum Chests.  So regular.  I just hope that they don't decide "regular" is only for the length of the Tower Challenge, and then if you didn't get it then, it's only Mulan chests.  Reddit group says, that during the event it should also be in event chests (amber, I guess).


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I got a hot dog stand lol



I got another Minnie picnic table. Merlin wins!


----------



## SunDial

Haley R said:


> I got a hot dog stand lol



So did I.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> I got another Minnie picnic table. Merlin wins!


Yep he’s getting mine too. I’m VERY slowly saving up for toy story mania


----------



## Windwaker4444

xthebowdenx said:


> Anyone else luck out and get a sundial out of the platinum chest?!?! WHOO HOO!!!
> 
> in other news, I spent an hour last night getting every attraction out. Other than SW. Bc... well you know.


I got a brand new sundial too.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Yep he’s getting mine too. I’m VERY slowly saving up for toy story mania



I am saving up as well as I still need a couple things from Merlin lol


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> I am saving up as well as I still need a couple things from Merlin lol


I don’t buy tokens from him just because I can get those from tasks even if it takes a long time


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I don’t buy tokens from him just because I can get those from tasks even if it takes a long time



No me neither, only after the buildings I still don’t have.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> No me neither, only after the buildings I still don’t have.


I haven’t actually bought any buildings yet so this will be my first one. 

I’m curious....how long does it take you guys to acquire 30k elixir?


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I haven’t actually bought any buildings yet so this will be my first one.
> 
> I’m curious....how long does it take you guys to acquire 30k elixir?



Takes me a long time.  I don't tend to click on the "watch an ad for a bronze chest" thing though.  I just don't have the time right now.  I (like you) only buy stuff from Merlin that I can't get any other way since I don't have enough elixir as it is.  I can wait for the Mayor.  I have all the buildings he sells, but not the costume fabric.


----------



## Gorechick

Surprise! I got Steamboat Willie out of the chest. I was expecting a lovely new flag or sundial. I don't know what attractions they can give me as I recently got Splash Mountain, San Fransokyo City and Steamboat Willie from chests.


----------



## Peachkins

I actually got Fantasmic out of my platinum chest today. You could have knocked me over with a feather I was so shocked!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Another musical fountain for my platinum chest today. 



Haley R said:


> I haven’t actually bought any buildings yet so this will be my first one.
> 
> I’m curious....how long does it take you guys to acquire 30k elixir?



It really depends how active you are, what you are trying to collect, and a strong dose of luck.  For me, I try to have 2 of every decoration and concession either in the park or in storage so if I accidentally give 1 to Merlin, I have a backup.  I'm also pretty active on the game throughout the day, so I can usually get some junk items from the bronze chests from the happiness ads.  Even with all that, it usually takes me about 1-2 months to save the elixir.  It goes much faster if you get a lot of things you already have and can redeem for 450 elixir rather than say, 20 elixir.  They change the amounts of elixir rewarded for all the items periodically, so if I have a bench that only rewards 20 elixir, i might hold onto it for longer and redeem it when they are going for 50-100 elixir instead.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Takes me a long time.  I don't tend to click on the "watch an ad for a bronze chest" thing though.  I just don't have the time right now.  I (like you) only buy stuff from Merlin that I can't get any other way since I don't have enough elixir as it is.  I can wait for the Mayor.  I have all the buildings he sells, but not the costume fabric.


I don’t click on the bronze chest stuff either. Too time consuming lol.


----------



## Haley R

PrincessS121212 said:


> Another musical fountain for my platinum chest today.
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends how active you are, what you are trying to collect, and a strong dose of luck.  For me, I try to have 2 of every decoration and concession either in the park or in storage so if I accidentally give 1 to Merlin, I have a backup.  I'm also pretty active on the game throughout the day, so I can usually get some junk items from the bronze chests from the happiness ads.  Even with all that, it usually takes me about 1-2 months to save the elixir.  It goes much faster if you get a lot of things you already have and can redeem for 450 elixir rather than say, 20 elixir.  They change the amounts of elixir rewarded for all the items periodically, so if I have a bench that only rewards 20 elixir, i might hold onto it for longer and redeem it when they are going for 50-100 elixir instead.


I didn’t know they switched the amounts for things. Yesterday I gave him like 15 things and barely got anything


----------



## KPach525

AJGolden1013 said:


> HELP SECTION!!!!!!
> So I have a layout that was inspired by @lmmatooki and some man named Adam on the facebook page.  I don't know how to make a video of my game.  Can someone help me with that?  I use an iPad mini 4 to play, and I'm not the best with tech, so you have to talk to me like I'm four.  Step one: xxxx Step two: xxxx, etc.  Thank you all in advance



If your iPad mini is up to date, on the ‘control center’ menu (pull down from top right, screen shot attached), then click on the ‘record’ button (old school VHS style, screen shot attached). It will give you a 3 second countdown and start recording everything on your screen (including pop up notifications). So have your game running in the background, press record, swap back to the game, scroll around, then when done hit the record button again to end the recording.

Now, if you don’t have the record button on your control center, go to setting and navigate to control center (screen shot attached), select customize controls, scroll down and add ‘screen recording’.

That’s the best step by step I can do, hope it helps!


----------



## KPach525

I love that there are three ‘completionists’ types: 

ALL THE ATTRACTIONS!!

ALL THE CHARACTERS 

ALL THE THINGS!!


----------



## mara512

Windwaker4444 said:


> I got a brand new sundial too.




Yep me too, Sundial for Merlin


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I don’t click on the bronze chest stuff either. Too time consuming lol.



Gave up on the watch video bronze chest also. Use to watch them all the time when chest use to give character items though.



KPach525 said:


> I love that there are three ‘completionists’ types:
> 
> ALL THE ATTRACTIONS!!
> 
> ALL THE CHARACTERS
> 
> ALL THE THINGS!!



Use to be an all thing completionist a long time ago.

The first thing I decided to ignored were decorations, when I realized they served no real value in the game.

Then the game started selling more and more gem only confession stands, so thet were taken out of my must have list.

Then I had all the attractions, until some became Platinum chest only items. They could have gotten money from me if I could buy them outright but I refuse to spend cash on Platinum chests, just for a small % chance. So they are also out of my must haves. 

Then they added mini event only items. If it’s like the one we just had, those are now added to my, don’t need as a completionist list.

So it looks like I’m just down to an all the characters completionist! Any wagers on when that’s also gonna end for me.


----------



## Shelbelle82

I had no bots appear in my kingdom. Did anyone else have that happen or what did I do wrong?? Help!


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> Shenanigans to the Nth degree with this one.  Waiting to see if there will be any recourse on Gameloft's part to appease their frustrated players.
> 
> When it comes to these boards, we really do have our own little community going here, and we're all rooting for each other to be doing well.  Disappointing to read that too many of "us" weren't able to complete!!



I love this...thank you Supernova for capturing the spirit of this community so well.


----------



## wingweaver84

1.Only five decorations in bronze chests,where there used to be more.(Ok,some of them were switched over to the _silver _chests.)
2.Only two attractions in the platinum chests where there used to be more;I remember attractions like Splash Mountain and Zootopia Racetrack being in there at one point,now they're in the sapphire chests.
3.Concession farming just doesn't work anymore.
4.The complete randomness of chests in general,this is something beginning to tick me off.
5.Events such as the battlebots that are impossible to compete in,let alone win.
6.Having "epic" and "legendary" drops. Still working on Wendy,Barbossa and Shere Khan on iOS.

These are just a few of the things now wrong with this game,not that I'm complaining about the decorations,but still.

-


----------



## Arundal

wingweaver84 said:


> 1.Only five decorations in bronze chests,where there used to be more.(Ok,some of them were switched over to the _silver _chests.)
> 2.Only two attractions in the platinum chests where there used to be more;I remember attractions like Splash Mountain and Zootopia Racetrack being in there at one point,now they're in the sapphire chests.
> 3.Concession farming just doesn't work anymore.
> 4.The complete randomness of chests in general,this is something beginning to tick me off.
> 5.Events such as the battlebots that are impossible to compete in,let alone win.
> 6.Having "epic" and "legendary" drops. Still working on Wendy,Barbossa and Shere Khan on iOS.
> 
> These are just a few of the things now wrong with this game,not that I'm complaining about the decorations,but still.
> 
> -



I had noticed that most things had switched to the silver chests and mostly Merlin stuff in bronze chests so some change was made unannounced.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> 4.The complete randomness of chests in general,this is something beginning to tick me off.


I realize that they have the randomizer as a way of making the game more interactive.  But when a player's tap has zero impact on the outcome, why bother creating the feature?  Just have the tokens appear without the need for tapping.  We're going to get the predetermined award anyway.


----------



## rr333

We still don't have an exact date for the start of the tower challenge do we?

 It made me update my game last night so I almost thought it was going to start this morning.


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> 1.Only five decorations in bronze chests,where there used to be more.(Ok,some of them were switched over to the _silver _chests.)
> 2.Only two attractions in the platinum chests where there used to be more;I remember attractions like Splash Mountain and Zootopia Racetrack being in there at one point,now they're in the sapphire chests.
> 3.Concession farming just doesn't work anymore.
> 4.The complete randomness of chests in general,this is something beginning to tick me off.
> 5.Events such as the battlebots that are impossible to compete in,let alone win.
> 6.Having "epic" and "legendary" drops. Still working on Wendy,Barbossa and Shere Khan on iOS.
> 
> These are just a few of the things now wrong with this game,not that I'm complaining about the decorations,but still.
> 
> -



Welcome to the dark side! Learn from Darth SuperNova and myself, little one.



supernova said:


> I realize that they have the randomizer as a way of making the game more interactive.  But when a player's tap has zero impact on the outcome, why bother creating the feature?  Just have the tokens appear without the need for tapping.  We're going to get the predetermined award anyway.



I agree, but they just want to give us the feeling that we might have some control.  The thing that annoys me more is it will spin and spin around until you tap it, but only shows it for what a second? When I play, I think I miss seeing what I got about 1/2 the time.


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> I love that there are three ‘completionists’ types:
> 
> ALL THE ATTRACTIONS!!
> 
> ALL THE CHARACTERS
> 
> ALL THE THINGS!!


And number 4....haha I didn't get the attraction and it is killing me!!


----------



## Haley R

rr333 said:


> We still don't have an exact date for the start of the tower challenge do we?
> 
> It made me update my game last night so I almost thought it was going to start this morning.


My game hasn’t updated yet


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> And number 4....haha I didn't get the attraction and it is killing me!!


You can have mine.  It's not doing a darn thing for me anyway.

Don't worry... somehow I figure that the Animation Academy will find its way into another contest or two.  Maybe even be included in the Tower Challenge?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Takes me a long time.  I don't tend to click on the "watch an ad for a bronze chest" thing though.  I just don't have the time right now.





Haley R said:


> I don’t click on the bronze chest stuff either. Too time consuming lol.


The ads are, what, 30 seconds long each and there are only two of them at a time?  One minute of your life each day is not a terrible imposition and you'll quickly start to accumulate items for Merlin.  I watch them daily and have never had an issue with having enough elixirs.  Something to consider.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> The ads are, what, 30 seconds long each?  One minute of your life each day is not a terrible imposition and you'll quickly start to accumulate items for Merlin.  I watch them daily and have never had an issue with having enough elixirs.  Something to consider.


Fine fine. Ruin my first world problem...


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> The ads are, what, 30 seconds long each and there are only two of them at a time?  One minute of your life each day is not a terrible imposition and you'll quickly start to accumulate items for Merlin.  I watch them daily and have never had an issue with having enough elixirs.  Something to consider.



I watch them all, well I start them can’t say I watch. They provide something free in game to use so worth the time, whether I watch or not the commercial. Lol


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I watch them all, well I start them can’t say I watch. They provide something free in game to use so worth the time, whether I watch or not the commercial. Lol


Exactly.  I don't think any of us actually "watch" them.  We start them and pick up our phones 30 seconds later.  But for free items to trade in for elixirs to get the attractions I need?  I'll watch them every single day.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The ads are, what, 30 seconds long each and there are only two of them at a time?  One minute of your life each day is not a terrible imposition and you'll quickly start to accumulate items for Merlin.  I watch them daily and have never had an issue with having enough elixirs.  Something to consider.



I always get one (or 2) offered whenever 3 or 6 hour chests are ready to claim. For the most part I just no thank them, especially if I’m just quickly dropping in to collect jobs and resend characters out. When they use to give job items out in the chests, I use to watch them all the time, because it speed up collecting for  characters, when it's just elixir, I’m far less motivated to watch. Times can really vary. It’s not that uncommon for me to get a 15 second, or less one, and on a very rare occasion I come across a few minute long one.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I always get one (or 2) offered whenever 3 or 6 hour chests are ready to claim. For the most part I just no thank them, especially if I’m just quickly dropping in to collect jobs and resend characters out. When they use to give job items out in the chests, I use to watch them all the time, because it speed up collecting for  characters, when it's just elixir, I’m far less motivated to watch. Times can really vary. It’s not that uncommon for me to get a 15 second, or less one, and on a very rare occasion I come across a few minute long one.


With 1,440 minutes in a day, I always make it a point to watch the two for gems and the one for a Merlin fodder chest.  Even if they are all one minute each, I'm still left with 1,437 minutes to try and fit in the rest of life that day.


----------



## RebeccaRL

lmmatooki said:


> And number 4....haha I didn't get the attraction and it is killing me!!



I’m trying to play the “glad game” (Pollyanna) and focus on my stash of gems that I didn’t blow through in a probably futile attempt to win AA. 

It helps. 
A. 
Little. 
Tiny. 
Teeny. 
Bit. 

Inside, I’m still *wah - I failed*


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> With 1,440 minutes in a day, I always make it a point to watch the two for gems and the one for a Merlin fodder chest.  Even if they are all one minute each, I'm still left with 1,437 minutes to try and fit in the rest of life that day.



I do the 2 gem ones every day, and fairly regularly do it on my iPad also, so I can get 4. That said, does anyone else have playback issues with there videos? I can usually watch the first with no problem, but get playback errors on the second and have to force quit to watch the second.

I think it’s great for anyone who watch the videos for Merlin fodder. I’m just not finding it worth the time/effort for me. Honestly, it’s probably more out of protest for not having more job items than it is the time.

I try to get in and out of the game as quickly as possible, especially when we’re not having events. The game has also dropped to 3rd on my list of games I play, so it’s a much lower priority right now.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I do the 2 gem ones every day, and fairly regularly do it on my iPad also, so I can get 4. That said, does anyone else have playback issues with there videos? I can usually watch the first with no problem, but get playback errors on the second and have to force quit to watch the second.
> 
> I think it’s great for anyone who watch the videos for Merlin fodder. I’m just not finding it worth the time/effort for me. Honestly, it’s probably more out of protest for not having more job items than it is the time.
> 
> I try to get in and out of the game as quickly as possible, especially when we’re not having events. The game has also dropped to 3rd on my list of games I play, so it’s a much lower priority right now.


I watch the gem videos every day, too. Mine always mess up. I think 9/10 times my won't play the first time and I have to click retry. It doesn't matter if I'm on wifi or using data. I sometimes have to force quit and retry, but usually I just click retry.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> With 1,440 minutes in a day, I always make it a point to watch the two for gems and the one for a Merlin fodder chest.  Even if they are all one minute each, I'm still left with 1,437 minutes to try and fit in the rest of life that day.



I watch the 2 daily, and will watch the chest ones if I'm not busy.  But much of the time lately I find I really don't have time.  I'm assuming that's why my stash of elixir is low, and I'm ok with that.  It's a minute, but at their convenience (ie. when I take the time to replace chests) and it just doesn't generally fit with my day lately.


----------



## Shelbelle82

Anyone know why I wouldn’t be getting any tokens dropped once I’ve completed the time that characters are visiting home?? So lost here!


----------



## supernova

Shelbelle82 said:


> Anyone know why I wouldn’t be getting any tokens dropped once I’ve completed the time that characters are visiting home?? So lost here!


Confused by what you're asking...?


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> With 1,440 minutes in a day, I always make it a point to watch the two for gems and the one for a Merlin fodder chest.  Even if they are all one minute each, I'm still left with 1,437 minutes to try and fit in the rest of life that day.


Just shaking my head wondering where you come up with this stuff!!!  Genius  or madness? ???


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just shaking my head wondering where you come up with this stuff!!!  Genius  or madness? ???


To quote a forgotten Disney film... walking the tightrope between genius and insanity.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> To quote a Disney film... walking the tightrope between genius and insanity.



You might be “Walking the tightrope between genius and insanity.”, but to your credit your always walking towards insanity.


----------



## Shelbelle82

supernova said:


> Confused by what you're asking...?


Apologies, I should have explained myself better. When you send your characters to visit home, it says that they can drop tokens. So when the time that says collect rewards says in 24 hrs for example and it’s been completed. But I haven’t received any rewards.


----------



## mikegood2

Shelbelle82 said:


> Apologies, I should have explained myself better. When you send your characters to visit home, it says that they can drop tokens. So when the time that says collect rewards says in 24 hrs for example and it’s been completed. But I haven’t received any rewards.



Baring any recent changes I’m unaware of and 99% positive have have not been made, characters who are sent home do not and can not, collect tokens. They will only collect magic at a reduced rate, compared to sending them out on jobs.


----------



## supernova

Shelbelle82 said:


> Apologies, I should have explained myself better. When you send your characters to visit home, it says that they can drop tokens. So when the time that says collect rewards says in 24 hrs for example and it’s been completed. But I haven’t received any rewards.


The list of characters visiting home has a "drops tokens" circle on certain characters,  informing you that you should return characters to the game.  But they will not drop tokens if they are not in play.  So if they're home and not out on their respective tasks, you only get magic from them.  There'd be no point to the game if that were the case.


----------



## Haley R

I’ve been trying to get one more aurora tiara for way too long....so many 2 hr tasks coming back empty handed


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I’ve been trying to get one more aurora tiara for way too long....so many 2 hr tasks coming back empty handed


To welcome or to level up?


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> The ads are, what, 30 seconds long each and there are only two of them at a time?  One minute of your life each day is not a terrible imposition and you'll quickly start to accumulate items for Merlin.  I watch them daily and have never had an issue with having enough elixirs.  Something to consider.


And extra happiness so you can save the kids for the happiness tourneys.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> To welcome or to level up?


Level up. She’s almost ready to level up to 7, I think. Then she can help with chief bogo


----------



## Haley R

I saw this review on the App store because I’m weird and get a kick out of reading reviews for stuff. God I hope this isn’t one of you guys lol


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> View attachment 376175 I saw this review on the App store because I’m weird and get a kick out of reading reviews for stuff. God I hope this isn’t one of you guys lol



OMG!  Over $200!  It's definitely not me!


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> OMG!  Over $200!  It's definitely not me!


Thank goodness lol. And they said they don’t have half of the content! With $200? What do you spend it on? Lol


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Thank goodness lol. And they said they don’t have half of the content! With $200? What do you spend it on? Lol



IKR!  With $200 worth of gems I think I'd have everything!


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> IKR!  With $200 worth of gems I think I'd have everything!


You’d think but maybe not. I feel like I’m doing decently well considering I’ve spent $0 on the game. I’m definitely not where everyone else is but I also haven’t been playing as long


----------



## supernova

I could take an educated guess if it WAS a forum member, and probably be right.


----------



## mikegood2

I think it was @Haley R  post and was afraid one of use would find it, so she pretended to “find” it to cover her tracks. 

Or it’s mine and I’ve spend years creating an online persona of a top notch Disney Magic Kingdom so everyone might think I was cool, but in reality it was to hide my personal shame at being awful at this game?


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I think it was @Haley R  post and was afraid one of use would find it, so she pretended to “find” it to cover her tracks.
> 
> Or it’s mine and I’ve spend years creating an online persona of a top notch Disney Magic Kingdom so everyone might think I was cool, but in reality it was to hide my personal shame at being awful at this game?


Lol yes of course it was me all long. Me who is trying to save for a Japan trip but would easily drop $200 on a phone game 

Me thinks it must be you!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> View attachment 376175 I saw this review on the App store because I’m weird and get a kick out of reading reviews for stuff. God I hope this isn’t one of you guys lol


Nope not me.


----------



## Hoodie

$200?!?!?!  That's insane!  Are there actually that many things to buy?  I just click X any time an offer comes in, so I don't know how many there actually are.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> Lol yes of course it was me all long. Me who is trying to save for a Japan trip but would easily drop $200 on a phone game
> 
> Me thinks it must be you!



No - it’s really me...the one who wouldn’t spend of any her gem stash to try to get AA.


----------



## cpc7857

mmmears said:


> IKR!  With $200 worth of gems I think I'd have everything!


He didn't mention buying gems, just Legendary chest bundles, right?  I can definitely relate, having started playing the game last spring and wondering if it was worth continuing once I realized how many character sets would never be available to earn no matter how long I played.  I did eventually throw some money at some Legendary chests since I was enjoying the game and it had been free up to that point.  I hope I haven't spent $200, but I've probably spent close to $100 in 8-9 months between occasional legendary chests, $4 character bundles during events so I have a fighting chance of getting everything during the event, and a bunch of $5 "Magical" chest bundles when they threw a ton of characters in them a few months ago.  I've never bought gems, they never seemed like that great a deal, even if you buy them in the highest quantity.

People burn $10 a month on lots of frivolous things, and I don't feel bad supporting a game I enjoy (and it's the only one I play).  I do agree with the reviewer that it would be nice if the old events could be triggered in newer players' games so that we would have the opportunity to earn the characters instead of only gambling for them.  That's what I envisioned happening when I noticed so many grayed out character sets in the book as I was getting a feel for the game.  And aside from the leaderboard events that take place during new movie events, it seems totally doable from a programming perspective to let an old event run "off line" for a newer player.


----------



## wnwardii

New Tapper event - Minnie's Parasols.  At least these are fairly easy to see.  10 per "round".  Not sure of the spawn rate though.  This may be easier to get the top prize of Minnie Ears Stand.  This tapper will last almost 5 days.


----------



## supernova

Same old recycled prizes.  Not going to bother with this one.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Same old recycled prizes.  Not going to bother with this one.



Same


----------



## Peachkins

I'm going to do the event long enough to get the guaranteed gems. Guess I'll check where I am on the leaderboard at that point to see if I'll bother continuing.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Same old recycled prizes.  Not going to bother with this one.



Trying to remember last time we had one that wasn’t a recycled event. It’s been a long time, right?

Figure I might as well launch the game in airport mode today until I forget to and hope I get on a easy leaderboard. Also not really gonna bother with this one, but I will tap on them when I’m doing my regular collecting. 

Honestly, I far prefer this type of tapper, to the 2/1 tappers like we just had. Even playing casually, we should easily reach top progress rewards. Also, if this one refreshes every 4 hours (?), than it would take me less time to fully participate in it, than trying to find those stupid bots, and I quit that one 2/3 days in.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Trying to remember last time we had one that wasn’t a recycled event. It’s been a long time, right?


Animation Academy a week ago?


----------



## Hoodie

cpc7857 said:


> He didn't mention buying gems, just Legendary chest bundles, right?  I can definitely relate, having started playing the game last spring and wondering if it was worth continuing once I realized how many character sets would never be available to earn no matter how long I played.  I did eventually throw some money at some Legendary chests since I was enjoying the game and it had been free up to that point.  I hope I haven't spent $200, but I've probably spent close to $100 in 8-9 months between occasional legendary chests, $4 character bundles during events so I have a fighting chance of getting everything during the event, and a bunch of $5 "Magical" chest bundles when they threw a ton of characters in them a few months ago.  I've never bought gems, they never seemed like that great a deal, even if you buy them in the highest quantity.
> 
> People burn $10 a month on lots of frivolous things, and I don't feel bad supporting a game I enjoy (and it's the only one I play).  I do agree with the reviewer that it would be nice if the old events could be triggered in newer players' games so that we would have the opportunity to earn the characters instead of only gambling for them.  That's what I envisioned happening when I noticed so many grayed out character sets in the book as I was getting a feel for the game.  And aside from the leaderboard events that take place during new movie events, it seems totally doable from a programming perspective to let an old event run "off line" for a newer player.


I probably started about the same time you did.  I did a couple of real money purchases with the same reasoning - I enjoy the game so why not support it.  Not $200 worth, but a chest group when BaTB (my favorite movie) was available and a couple low priced characters. And I agree - it would be nice to have the other events kick in for newer players at some point.  I know the TC are supposed to be the way for newer players to get a character from the older event collections, but it's almost sadder to have 1 lonely character than to not have any from the collection.

I was SO happy I could finally get Belle in the last event for the Beast I got before.  Now they don't seem so lonely (and little did I know I'd get Lumiere, Gaston, and Mrs. Potts from the premium chests).

Poor Rabbit is still lonesome.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Animation Academy a week ago?



Not really. Sure it had new content, aka an attraction for the final reward, but it was basically just a revised 2/1 tapper, right? We’ve had the 2/1, find the bot (snowgoes, scarabs, jeweled crabs, cages, etc.) events in the past and I’m sure we will see them in the future.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Not really. Sure it had new content, aka an attraction for the final reward, but it was basically just a revised 2/1 tapper, right? We’ve had the 2/1, find the bot events in the past and I’m sure we will see them in the future.


Didn't say that the event was recycled  only the prizes.


----------



## mikegood2

Fair enough. I guess I was just thinking about all the events basically being recycled.

IMO, the 2/1 mini event are by far the worst and Gold Strike events are the best, and the basic tappers fall somewhere in between. I’m sure others would disagree though.


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> I probably started about the same time you did.  I did a couple of real money purchases with the same reasoning - I enjoy the game so why not support it.  Not $200 worth, but a chest group when BaTB (my favorite movie) was available and a couple low priced characters. And I agree - it would be nice to have the other events kick in for newer players at some point.  I know the TC are supposed to be the way for newer players to get a character from the older event collections, but it's almost sadder to have 1 lonely character than to not have any from the collection.
> 
> I was SO happy I could finally get Belle in the last event for the Beast I got before.  Now they don't seem so lonely (and little did I know I'd get Lumiere, Gaston, and Mrs. Potts from the premium chests).
> 
> Poor Rabbit is still lonesome.



The only money I spent was to get Pooh. I wanted him so bad. But the rest I can wait on. Can’t imagine spending $200 on this game!


----------



## cpc7857

Hoodie said:


> it's almost sadder to have 1 lonely character than to not have any from the collection.



I KNOW!  Other characters will usually help get tokens to level them up, but they often have nothing to do, and annoyingly short tasks, as well.  I had just Rabbit for a long time, too.  I invested in a chest pack and only got Eeyore and several attractions, then a few weeks ago I bought a discounted pack and got Christopher Robin, Pooh, Roo, Kanga, and another attraction for $8.  Probably the best money I've ever spent in the game.  Almost made up for the $8 BatB pack the day before which yielded me Be Our Guest and ZERO characters, despite needing three.


----------



## tasmith1993

I haven't spent any money on the game in a while since I cut my hours down at work so I could go back and finish nursing school. 
But I have done a few of the event deals in the past - they tend to be the cheapest and it helped me to conserve my gems. When I was working full time I could easily spare the money for a couple of the $2-5 bundles that usually really helped with the events and gem savings. 

With that said, I haven't bought Lady Tremaine yet because I'm trying to save up my gems for the next event. It gets so old that every event takes over 700 gems if you want to buy all of the characters/attractions/parade float for it.


----------



## Arundal

tasmith1993 said:


> I haven't spent any money on the game in a while since I cut my hours down at work so I could go back and finish nursing school.
> But I have done a few of the event deals in the past - they tend to be the cheapest and it helped me to conserve my gems. When I was working full time I could easily spare the money for a couple of the $2-5 bundles that usually really helped with the events and gem savings.
> 
> With that said, I haven't bought Lady Tremaine yet because I'm trying to save up my gems for the next event. It gets so old that every event takes over 700 gems if you want to buy all of the characters/attractions/parade float for it.



I am also saving my gems for now and forgoing Lady Tremaine towards next event and while I have magic up around 1 million I need to do final level yet on the Jungle Book characters which is expensive and I would like to get some buildings and float from next event as well.


----------



## TheStarscream759

Hey there! I've just discovered this thread and I'm addicted to this game non-stop!


----------



## chelynnah

TheStarscream759 said:


> Hey there! I've just discovered this thread and I'm addicted to this game non-stop!


Welcome . We’re all mad here


----------



## TheStarscream759

Hello...Cheshire Cat?


----------



## supernova

chelynnah said:


> Welcome . We’re all mad here


Speak for yourself...


----------



## TheStarscream759

Anyways I'm working on Anastasia, I've recently got Drizella and I'm leveling up the Incredibles characters for the next Tower Challenge that's coming up. And I'm trying to have less quests to do whilst trying to continue to the next part of the main storyline.


----------



## Haley R

I’m welcoming Anastasia right now. Working on leveling Randall up to 7 (he’s at 5, almost ready for 6). Then him and mike can collect for Bambi. What characters do I need for the tower event? I have no incredibles or Mulan characters.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> The only money I spent was to get Pooh. I wanted Pooh so bad.


Congratulations.  You just turned the game into a pay toilet.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I’m welcoming Anastasia right now. Working on leveling Randall up to 7 (he’s at 5, almost ready for 6). Then him and mike can collect for Bambi. What characters do I need for the tower event? I have no incredibles or Mulan characters.


I believe for the first time ever, all three rounds will ONLY be using Mulan and Incredibles characters and no one else, so...


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I believe all three rounds will ONLY be using Mulan and Incredibles characters and no one else, so...


Well what the $&@/!


----------



## TheStarscream759

Well it's all been rumours but I've heard we are getting to use is:
Mickey
Minnie
Goofy
Pluto
Woody
Buzz
Rex
LGM
Basically all the Lilo and Stitch characters
Cinderella
The Fairy Godmother
and Peter Pan
Atleast for the first part of the challenge anyway.


----------



## Haley R

TheStarscream759 said:


> Well it's all been rumours but I've heard we are getting to use is:
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Goofy
> Pluto
> Woody
> Buzz
> Rex
> LGM
> Basically all the Lilo and Stitch characters
> Cinderella
> The Fairy Godmother
> and Peter Pan
> Atleast for the first part of the challenge anyway.


Well if this is true then I should be fine for at least the first part


----------



## lmmatooki

I don't know if this was discussed but oh well. Anyways, in the previous live stream, they mentioned increasing certain token requirements for a lot of characters. Also, the newest additions from the events have had an increase in requirements after the events end. I have a theory of what the "new feature" they were talking about is going to be. I think they might be implementing being able to level up 2 characters at once. I remember that they teased this feature a long time ago but it wasn't talked about, just shown for a split second, does anyone else remember this?


----------



## Haley R

lmmatooki said:


> I don't know if this was discussed but oh well. Anyways, in the previous live stream, they mentioned increasing certain token requirements for a lot of characters. Also, the newest additions from the events have had an increase in requirements after the events end. I have a theory of what the "new feature" they were talking about is going to be. I think they might be implementing being able to level up 2 characters at once. I remember that they teased this feature a long time ago but it wasn't talked about, just shown for a split second, does anyone else remember this?


I had a glitch on my game last week where I was welcoming drizella and it let me level up Randall. I didn’t realize it until after when I tried another character and it didn’t let me


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheStarscream759 said:


> Hey there! I've just discovered this thread and I'm addicted to this game non-stop!


Welcome!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> I don't know if this was discussed but oh well. Anyways, in the previous live stream, they mentioned increasing certain token requirements for a lot of characters. Also, the newest additions from the events have had an increase in requirements after the events end. I have a theory of what the "new feature" they were talking about is going to be. I think they might be implementing being able to level up 2 characters at once. I remember that they teased this feature a long time ago but it wasn't talked about, just shown for a split second, does anyone else remember this?


That would be fantastic.  Hope you are correct!!!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Congratulations.  You just turned the game into a pay toilet.



Trust me that will be the only money that  they get from me! Pooh has always been my favorite character.


----------



## chelynnah

lmmatooki said:


> I don't know if this was discussed but oh well. Anyways, in the previous live stream, they mentioned increasing certain token requirements for a lot of characters. Also, the newest additions from the events have had an increase in requirements after the events end. I have a theory of what the "new feature" they were talking about is going to be. I think they might be implementing being able to level up 2 characters at once. I remember that they teased this feature a long time ago but it wasn't talked about, just shown for a split second, does anyone else remember this?


That’s been bandied about on the FB Page too, and I’d love that, but I don’t see how tripling (and more) the token requirements would have any reasonable connection to it.  If that’s what it is it’s just a nonsense justification for the increases.  They don’t need extra tokens to code an additional spot.


----------



## karmstr112

Has anyone figured out how often the umbrellas replicate?


----------



## Disney_Alli

karmstr112 said:


> Has anyone figured out how often the umbrellas replicate?



Looks like 10 every 4 hours.


----------



## lmmatooki

chelynnah said:


> That’s been bandied about on the FB Page too, and I’d love that, but I don’t see how tripling (and more) the token requirements would have any reasonable connection to it.  If that’s what it is it’s just a nonsense justification for the increases.  They don’t need extra tokens to code an additional spot.


I think if they add the leveling up 2 characters at once, then the people that are starting to play the game have to collect a little more to compensate some of the time they are saving by being able to level up more than one at a time. It's so people don't plow through the game as fast. For the veterans, they don't need to worry about as much because they already increased the token amounts for the newer content along the end of the storyline and we also have a smaller number of characters to level up. I also think this is why some people are experiencing more troubles with drop rates because they might be implementing this new feature.


----------



## Hoodie

I would love to have the ability to level up more than one.  I currently have 53 active characters, most of which are ready to level, but when 1 takes 24 hours, it doesn't help much.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> I would love to have the ability to level up more than one.  I currently have 53 active characters, most of which are ready to level, but when 1 takes 24 hours, it doesn't help much.


That's not exclusive to you, though.  We've all been there.  And the bulk of us have made it down to just leveling up just the recent characters.  We plowed through and so can you


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> That's not exclusive to you, though.  We've all been there.  And the bulk of us have made it down to just leveling up just the recent characters.  We plowed through and so can you



I am sitting on a large number of 8 and 9 ready to level and have been fitting them in or leveling ones needed for the upcoming event, like LILO and Stitch and only have stitch left at collecting for 9. With the cost of magic, for like jungle book and Peter Pan you can only level so many at a time any way but you could level a 24 hour and have open to level like a new lower level character. But I am fine with the way it currently is!


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> I don't know if this was discussed but oh well. Anyways, in the previous live stream, they mentioned increasing certain token requirements for a lot of characters. Also, the newest additions from the events have had an increase in requirements after the events end. I have a theory of what the "new feature" they were talking about is going to be. I think they might be implementing being able to level up 2 characters at once. I remember that they teased this feature a long time ago but it wasn't talked about, just shown for a split second, does anyone else remember this?





lmmatooki said:


> I think if they add the leveling up 2 characters at once, then the people that are starting to play the game have to collect a little more to compensate some of the time they are saving by being able to level up more than one at a time. It's so people don't plow through the game as fast. For the veterans, they don't need to worry about as much because they already increased the token amounts for the newer content along the end of the storyline and we also have a smaller number of characters to level up. I also think this is why some people are experiencing more troubles with drop rates because they might be implementing this new feature.



Well I do think many of us would appreciate the the ability to level 2 characters at a time. I'm not against rebalancing some characters, if they need rebalancing. That said, the doubling and/or tripling of some items really seems excessive to me. Luckily its not an issue I'll have to deal with, but if your a newer player, with the number of characters that get added, wether it is thru event of permanent content, I don't see players plowing thru the game too quickly, even if they are able to level up 2 players at a time. I think lack of magic would become a problem more quickly with the ability to level 2 characters at a time.



supernova said:


> That's not exclusive to you, though.  We've all been there.  And the bulk of us have made it down to just leveling up just the recent characters.  We plowed through and so can you



But it is a much bigger issue for newer players though, isn't it? It sounds like @Hoodie may have a few dozen characters that can still be leveled. As basically a day one player, I'm trying to figure out how many levelable characters I've been up to in the last year or two. I'm guessing its probably hasn't been higher that  12-15? Since you're usually a little bit farther along than me, what would you guess your at.



Arundal said:


> I am sitting on a large number of 8 and 9 ready to level and have been fitting them in or leveling ones needed for the upcoming event, like LILO and Stitch and only have stitch left at collecting for 9. With the cost of magic, for like jungle book and Peter Pan you can only level so many at a time any way but you could level a 24 hour and have open to level like a new lower level character. But I am fine with the way it currently is!



Thats also what I was wondering. I'm lucky enough to have about a 10 million magic surplus and know other players have considerable more than that. For us, magic hasn't been a problem for us. For newer, or more casual players, magic is an issue. Id imaging with the ability to level 2 at a time, those players are far more likely to hit a magic wall.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> But it is a much bigger issue for newer players though, isn't it? It sounds like @Hoodie may have a few dozen characters that can still be leveled. As basically a day one player, I'm trying to figure out how many levelable characters I've been up to in the last year or two. I'm guessing its probably hasn't been higher that  12-15? Since you're usually a little bit farther along than me, what would you guess your at.


I can't imagine how it works now for someone to start off.  I figure they are still following main storyline, just as we did back when we started, regardless if it was yesterday or three years ago.  The only difference that I can see as being a special addition would be the event characters, and those are only seven at a time.  It might might take some time to level up the new characters when there are limited characters to use to gain tokens, but the storyline should be the storyline.  Same for new players and veterans.


----------



## Figarro

lmmatooki said:


> I think if they add the leveling up 2 characters at once, then the people that are starting to play the game have to collect a little more to compensate some of the time they are saving by being able to level up more than one at a time. It's so people don't plow through the game as fast. For the veterans, they don't need to worry about as much because they already increased the token amounts for the newer content along the end of the storyline and we also have a smaller number of characters to level up. I also think this is why some people are experiencing more troubles with drop rates because they might be implementing this new feature.



I wish they increased token requirements together with release of the new feature.
Now, players are being penalized without enjoying any benefit.
I don't complain about the extra tokens needed for newer IPs or the silly drop rate. But I'm annoyed that as "newer" player (I missed 4 events), we could only get those content through gambling. Tower Challenge gives us a chance to get those missing content, but it seems they offer same content (for example, Jack from NBC). For the rest? Gamble my real money away.
And now _this _


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Well I do think many of us would appreciate the the ability to level 2 characters at a time. I'm not against rebalancing some characters, if they need rebalancing. That said, the doubling and/or tripling of some items really seems excessive to me. Luckily its not an issue I'll have to deal with, but if your a newer player, with the number of characters that get added, wether it is thru event of permanent content, I don't see players plowing thru the game too quickly, even if they are able to level up 2 players at a time. I think lack of magic would become a problem more quickly with the ability to level 2 characters at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a much bigger issue for newer players though, isn't it? It sounds like @Hoodie may have a few dozen characters that can still be leveled. As basically a day one player, I'm trying to figure out how many levelable characters I've been up to in the last year or two. I'm guessing its probably hasn't been higher that  12-15? Since you're usually a little bit farther along than me, what would you guess your at.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats also what I was wondering. I'm lucky enough to have about a 10 million magic surplus and know other players have considerable more than that. For us, magic hasn't been a problem for us. For newer, or more casual players, magic is an issue. Id imaging with the ability to level 2 at a time, those players are far more likely to hit a magic wall.


I’m always very low on magic and the increase on tokens for leveling up characters was not a fun change for me


----------



## AJGolden1013

MASSIVE THANKS to @KPach525  best instructions ever!!!!!!

Amazing thanks to @lmmatooki here and the Adam guy on the Facebook page for inspiration and copying abilities.  As you can see, I still can’t fit everything.  If I didn’t have so man6 confessions, then I could.

Sadly I must report it says the file is too big to post here.  I did it and now I can’t share. *plays sad game show loser music*


I posted the video on the Facebook page, under the comments of the photo with Lady Tremaine.  It’s listed as Alexandra Golden


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I can't imagine how it works now for someone to start off.  I figure they are still following main storyline, just as we did back when we started, regardless if it was yesterday or three years ago.  The only difference that I can see as being a special addition would be the event characters, and those are only seven at a time.  It might might take some time to level up the new characters when there are limited characters to use to gain tokens, but the storyline should be the storyline.  Same for new players and veterans.



I’m also sure they’re following the same storylines as we were, but at the same time we didn’t have the number of events that we do now. Remember the slow period about 2 years ago, when we were clamoring for new content, because we had nothing to do? I think we tend to forget the huge advantage we have because we’ve been playing it so long.

I guess my views of the game really changed and got more negative when my niece started to play about 6 months ago. She was so excited at first but seeing her not able to get anywhere in a tower challange, because she didn’t have any of the characters that were required for it really discouraged her, or not being able to purchase an attraction or even level a character up because she didn’t have anywhere near enough magic. Now granted, luckily for her, she played the game much more casually than I do, but still I couldn’t imagine starting the game over, could you?


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Well I do think many of us would appreciate the the ability to level 2 characters at a time. I'm not against rebalancing some characters, if they need rebalancing. That said, the doubling and/or tripling of some items really seems excessive to me. Luckily its not an issue I'll have to deal with, but if your a newer player, with the number of characters that get added, wether it is thru event of permanent content, I don't see players plowing thru the game too quickly, even if they are able to level up 2 players at a time. I think lack of magic would become a problem more quickly with the ability to level 2 characters at a time.


I didn't say their logic made sense.  They are really good at being excessive in things we don't want!


----------



## lmmatooki

Figarro said:


> I wish they increased token requirements together with release of the new feature.
> Now, players are being penalized without enjoying any benefit.
> I don't complain about the extra tokens needed for newer IPs or the silly drop rate. But I'm annoyed that as "newer" player (I missed 4 events), we could only get those content through gambling. Tower Challenge gives us a chance to get those missing content, but it seems they offer same content (for example, Jack from NBC). For the rest? Gamble my real money away.
> And now _this _


I'm not saying I am right, this is just my theory. I could be completely wrong! I really think this is a catch 22 situation if it does happen.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I can't imagine how it works now for someone to start off.  I figure they are still following main storyline, just as we did back when we started, regardless if it was yesterday or three years ago.  The only difference that I can see as being a special addition would be the event characters, and those are only seven at a time.  It might might take some time to level up the new characters when there are limited characters to use to gain tokens, but the storyline should be the storyline.  Same for new players and veterans.



I can't imagine what it's like because I think about how they added in a bunch of permanent content, but they didn't add it all at the end.  So newer players have access to those new characters much earlier in their game than we all did (those who have been playing since close to the beginning), which could skew stuff (like having more to collect for and more magic to upgrade them).  In some ways I think it could be easier, and in some ways harder.  But really, like I said, I don't think I really understand what it's like to start now.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I can't imagine how it works now for someone to start off.  I figure they are still following main storyline, just as we did back when we started, regardless if it was yesterday or three years ago.  The only difference that I can see as being a special addition would be the event characters, and those are only seven at a time.  It might might take some time to level up the new characters when there are limited characters to use to gain tokens, but the storyline should be the storyline.  Same for new players and veterans.


I wonder if someone were to start now, then would they get bullseye and alien while welcoming the toy story gang and the same goes for the pirates and so on. That is how I can see it would be different for the newer players in the regular storyline.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I can't imagine what it's like because I think about how they added in a bunch of permanent content, but they didn't add it all at the end.  So newer players have access to those new characters much earlier in their game than we all did (those who have been playing since close to the beginning), which could skew stuff (like having more to collect for and more magic to upgrade them).  In some ways I think it could be easier, and in some ways harder.  But really, like I said, I don't think I really understand what it's like to start now.


This is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## TheStarscream759

Finally I've managed to get Judy Hoops. Hallelujah. Seriously that took forever and that was mainly from the hat ears tokens. Well whatever I'll finally have her tomorrow so I can progress to the next part of the main storyline, yay!


----------



## mikegood2

Just started leveling my Shank to 9, so I’ve got all my WiR at level 9, except for Vanellope.

*Ralph*: Ready for 10
*Vanellope*: 7
*Fix* it *Felix* : Ready for 10
*Calhoun*: 9
*Spamley* : 9
*Yesss* : 9
*Shank* : 9

*The* *Mayor* - 8 (ready for 9 tomorrow?)

*Anastasia* - 4
*Drizella* - 5
*Lady* *Tremaine* - 5


----------



## supernova

Might as well post mine, too:

Anastasia - ready for 6
Drizella - at 6
Lady Tremaine - ready for 7

Mayor - at 9

Ralph - done
Vanellope - at 6
Felix - done
Callhoun - done
Spamley - done
Yesss - 8
Shank - moving to 9


----------



## Haley R

TheStarscream759 said:


> Finally I've managed to get Judy Hoops. Hallelujah. Seriously that took forever and that was mainly from the hat ears tokens. Well whatever I'll finally have her tomorrow so I can progress to the next part of the main storyline, yay!


Have fun getting chief bogo lol


----------



## tasmith1993

Super early start to work this morning so I’ll play too:

Drizella - level 4
Anastasia - welcoming now
Lady tremaine - still need to welcome eventually
Mayor - level 6
Ariel - level 8 (need 2 more bags and shells)
Eric - level 9 
Triton - level 9
Flounder - level 9
Ursula - level 9
Ralph - level 8
Vanellope - level 4
Felix - level 7
Calhoun - level 7
Spamley - level 7
Yesss - level 6
Shank - level 6

Basically just grinding for shells and WiFi in my current future


----------



## Arundal

tasmith1993 said:


> Super early start to work this morning so I’ll play too:
> 
> Drizella - level 4
> Anastasia - welcoming now
> Lady tremaine - still need to welcome eventually
> Mayor - level 6
> Ariel - level 8 (need 2 more bags and shells)
> Eric - level 9
> Triton - level 9
> Flounder - level 9
> Ursula - level 9
> Ralph - level 8
> Vanellope - level 4
> Felix - level 7
> Calhoun - level 7
> Spamley - level 7
> Yesss - level 6
> Shank - level 6
> 
> Basically just grinding for shells and WiFi in my current future



Glad to see you are welcoming Anastasia. It has taken me forever to get her feathers. Send everyone out and maybe get one a day but down to one so maybe today.just been busy leveling characters in between so win win


----------



## Hoodie

So to answer some of the questions on "what it's like to be a newer player" - I started in April of last year.  Since that time there have been 28 event characters added.  Including additional "permanent" characters like the most recent one and POTC, that's over 30 characters added to play.  I'm not sure what "added" characters happened before April.  Some collections/characters have come up all at once, some spaced out a bit in the storyline, but I suspect those might be the "new" characters.

Because we are following the storyline AND have event characters added every six weeks or so, it's pretty easy to fall even farther behind.  Your time leveling up storyline characters takes up time leveling event characters, so after events they sort of linger.  I still haven't leveled up all my BH6 characters because the castle is busy with storyline characters.  They are ready, but they are all at 8/9 level so they take up the slot for a LONG time.  It would take me 3 weeks just to level the ones I have at 8 or 9 right now - and I still have over 30 that aren't to that level yet.


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> So to answer some of the questions on "what it's like to be a newer player" - I started in April of last year.  Since that time there have been 28 event characters added.  Including additional "permanent" characters like the most recent one and POTC, that's over 30 characters added to play.  I'm not sure what "added" characters happened before April.  Some collections/characters have come up all at once, some spaced out a bit in the storyline, but I suspect those might be the "new" characters.
> 
> Because we are following the storyline AND have event characters added every six weeks or so, it's pretty easy to fall even farther behind.  Your time leveling up storyline characters takes up time leveling event characters, so after events they sort of linger.  I still haven't leveled up all my BH6 characters because the castle is busy with storyline characters.  They are ready, but they are all at 8/9 level so they take up the slot for a LONG time.  It would take me 3 weeks just to level the ones I have at 8 or 9 right now - and I still have over 30 that aren't to that level yet.



I started to play in September or October 2017, so not from the beginning. As long as you keep working on the main line you can fill in around events and during events to level your toons that need 16 or 24 hours and you will get there. I did not think I would ever get to Peter Pan And Jungle Book but I did. I like the tower challenges because it gives me a chance to get characters I don’t have and I have learned to fill around the edges. There are still groups I don’t have any of like Alice In Wonderland but hopefully I will eventually. If they make it easy to level we would be done and stop playing and they know that. So they throw us the possible ability to level two toons but make you collect a lot more tokens in a longer amount of time and it will be the same. So be careful what you ask for, they make up the time it takes somewhere.


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> Have fun getting chief bogo lol


Tia Dalma - you will look back on Chief Bogo with fondness!


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> Tia Dalma - you will look back on Chief Bogo with fondness!


Haha oh god. Chief bogo has gotten easier now that I have aurora able to get his badges. Chip and dale getting to level 10 is just not gonna happen. They’re both at 5 and will probably stay that way for awhile since I have others to work on


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I just collected 90 parasols for an ear stand that’s worth 2 elixirs.


----------



## wingweaver84

Just got all the torches for Shere Khan;waiting on one more ear token,55 prickly pears and about 600k more potions. Then I can return to collecting for Wendy,Barbossa and Anastasia.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Tower Challenge up next, teasing the character sets for Instagram likes, Chapter 1 at 5k, 2 at 10k, 3 at 15k plus an unspecified amount of gems and the billboard decoration at 20k

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs5u1LWlNLT/

Chapter 1: Lilo & Stitch
Chapter 2: Incredibles
Chapter 3: Mulan


----------



## karmstr112

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I just collected 90 parasols for an ear stand that’s worth 2 elixirs.



Yeah, I'm playing for the gems. I'd love to say I'll end up in the top 10 for the 25 gems, but really am hoping to hold on to the top 50 for the 15 gems. As for the platinum chest, I'm sure it will give me a flag or something equally as useless.


----------



## karmstr112

Here's where all my non-maxed characters are waiting:

Anastasia Tremaine at 4
Lady Tremaine at 5
Drizilla Tremaine at 5
Vanellope at 5
The Mayor at 7
Yesss at 7
Shank at 7
Calhoon at 9
Fix-It Felix Jr at 9
Spamly at 9


----------



## LeCras

Anastasia - 5
Drizella - 6
Lady Tremaine - 6
The Mayor - 8
Vanellope - 6
Fix-It Felix - 9
Calhoun - 9
Spamley - 9
Yesss - 8
Shank - 8

The rest are all maxed out - I have all the characters.


----------



## Gothmic

That Instagram promotion was a success and they gave us all 10 gems (worth 69 Cents Canadian) and a Cinderella DMK Billboard. I wonder how many elixirs the billboard is worth.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Has anyone seen when the Tower Challenge actually starts?  I imagine maybe Thursday and mostly all their events tend to start on Thursdays, but I didn't see an actual date listed.  Anyone else?  I mean at this point, Merlin's voice is in my head.  "When dash-it-all, When!  WHEN!!!!"


----------



## wingweaver84

Gothmic said:


> That Instagram promotion was a suucess and they gave us all 10 gems (worth 69 Cents Canadian) and a Cinderella DMK Billboard. I wonder how many elixirs the billboard is worth.



250. And is _that _how much they're actually worth?!


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Tower Challenge up next, teasing the character sets for Instagram likes, Chapter 1 at 5k, 2 at 10k, 3 at 15k plus an unspecified amount of gems and the billboard decoration at 20k


Shameful.  Absolutely pitifully shameful.


----------



## supernova

Gothmic said:


> That Instagram promotion was a success and they gave us all 10 gems (worth 69 Cents Canadian) and a Cinderella DMK Billboard. I wonder how many elixirs the billboard is worth.


And by "success" you reference the free publicity/advertising players gave them.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Hooray for 10 “free” gems although I think Supernova is right as usual (dang it!) about it being a reward for a publicity stunt. Still, 10 additional gems made my greedy little heart beat a little faster since I think I’m similar to a dragon with my glittering stash of gems...always wanting more free ones and rarely deeming anything worth spending them.  As far as the billboard...at first, I thought cute idea but it’s tiny...and at least its footprint is also...but it’s smaller even than any of the concession stands and...aren’t billboards kind of tacky?  Although my jammed-up park isn’t very elegant either.


----------



## TheStarscream759

Okay Donald is pretty much ready to be welcomed, Dash has been levelled up to level 7 now I need to level Violet and then I'll start focusing on Frozone and Nani. Woody's now maxed out, Mulan is on standby once I'm done levelling up Violet. Probably won't get the extra bit of land in Frontierland before the Tower Challenge starts. So all things considered I should be alright for characters concerning the Tower challenge but I may struggle a bit on the Lilo and Stitch and Mulan side of things cuz the only characters I have for those particular collections is Nani and Mulan.


----------



## Windwaker4444

RebeccaRL said:


> Hooray for 10 “free” gems although I think Supernova is right as usual (dang it!) about it being a reward for a publicity stunt. Still, 10 additional gems made my greedy little heart beat a little faster since I think I’m similar to a dragon with my glittering stash of gems...always wanting more free ones and rarely deeming anything worth spending them.  As far as the billboard...at first, I thought cute idea but it’s tiny...and at least it’s footprint is also...but it’s smaller even than any of the concession stands and...aren’t billboards kind of tacky?  Although my jammed-up park isn’t very elegant either.


I was happy about the gems too.  Unexpected surprise.  Totally forgot about the billboard.  I'll have to put it out on my next login.  Be careful with the @supernova praise.  You'll create a monster!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheStarscream759 said:


> Okay Donald is pretty much ready to be welcomed, Dash has been levelled up to level 7 now I need to level Violet and then I'll start focusing on Frozone and Nani. Woody's now maxed out, Mulan is on standby once I'm done levelling up Violet. Probably won't get the extra bit of land in Frontierland before the Tower Challenge starts. So all things considered I should be alright for characters concerning the Tower challenge but I may struggle a bit on the Lilo and Stitch and Mulan side of things cuz the only characters I have for those particular collections is Nani and Mulan.


Hopefully you'll get to unlock some new Mulan and L&S characters during the challenge.  In my opinion, being able to unlock older characters and attractions is the best part of the tower challenge for people who may not have them yet.  I don't like the legendary chests, this is a nice alternative.   Good luck!!!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hopefully you'll get to unlock some new Mulan and L&S characters during the challenge.  In my opinion, being able to unlock older characters and attractions is the best part of the tower challenge for people who may not have them yet.  I don't like the legendary chests, this is a nice alternative.   Good luck!!!


Yeah this’ll be me since I have no mulan characters and I only have Nani for lilo and stitch characters


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> Yeah this’ll be me since I have no mulan characters and I only have Nani for lilo and stitch characters



Not to downplay that aggravation at all...but soon you’ll be at WDW in real life, right?  How exciting!


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Not to downplay that aggravation at all...but soon you’ll be at WDW in real life, right?  How exciting!


Yes in 7 days!! I’m super excited to escape this winter hell I’m living in lol. We just got like 4 inches of snow and now tomorrow they are saying another 4-8 inches. Next week we leave on Monday and on Tuesday here the high is -6


----------



## mikegood2

RebeccaRL said:


> Not to downplay that aggravation at all...but soon you’ll be at WDW in real life, right?  How exciting!



How dare you downplay @Haley R aggressive over something as important as Disney Magic Kingdoms with something as trivial as her trip or any trip to WDW!!! 



Haley R said:


> Yes in 7 days!! I’m super excited to escape this winter hell I’m living in lol. We just got like 4 inches of snow and now tomorrow they are saying another 4-8 inches. Next week we leave on Monday and on Tuesday here the high is -6



I admire your bravery and grace in dealing with your upcoming ordeal. Hope you will still be able to enjoy your trip to WDW next week!

Just kidding, have a great trip and focus on the real thing, not a game (unless your stuck in line). Sounds like your having the exact same weather as I’m having in Northern Illinois. Luckily I work from home, so other than shoveling I haven’t had to leave the house.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> How dare you downplay @Haley R aggressive over something as important as Disney Magic Kingdoms with something as trivial as her trip or any trip to WDW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your bravery and grace in dealing with your upcoming ordeal. Hope you will still be able to enjoy your trip to WDW next week!
> 
> Just kidding, have a great trip and focus on the real thing, not a game (unless your stuck in line). Sounds like your having the exact same weather as I’m having in Northern Illinois. Luckily I work from home, so other than shoveling I haven’t had to leave the house.


Yeah Dh will kill me if I sit on my phone during vacation. He gets irritated enough at home but it won’t happen on vacation. 

We’re in Iowa and it’s absolutely horrible. I’m a substitute teacher and I’ve had quite a few jobs cancelled because of late starts and early outs. I’m supposed to sub all day tomorrow but with the snow idk what’s going to happen.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> Yeah Dh will kill me if I sit on my phone during vacation. He gets irritated enough at home but it won’t happen on vacation.
> 
> We’re in Iowa and it’s absolutely horrible. I’m a substitute teacher and I’ve had quite a few jobs cancelled because of late starts and early outs. I’m supposed to sub all day tomorrow but with the snow idk what’s going to happen.



Wow - and to think I was whining last night about our cold (21 degrees F) but clear weather.


----------



## mmmears

I thought it was a shameless, desperate attempt to get some free publicity, and I didn't go online and like anything, but now I feel thankful for my 10 gems.  I guess that is rather hypocritical but oh well, can't complain about free gems today. 

To all of you who are dealing with the cold weather, hang in there!  Stay warm!


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Wow - and to think I was whining last night about our cold (21 degrees F) but clear weather.


Yeah 21 would be nice compared to what we have now. On January 5 it was 50 degrees and of course we all thought, “wow what a nice winter”.....if we would’ve only known what was coming


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I thought it was a shameless, desperate attempt to get some free publicity, and I didn't go online and like anything, but now I feel thankful for my 10 gems.  I guess that is rather hypocritical but oh well, can't complain about free gems today.
> 
> To all of you who are dealing with the cold weather, hang in there!  Stay warm!


I don’t even have Instagram so I don’t feel so bad about getting my 10 free gems lol


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Yes in 7 days!! I’m super excited to escape this winter hell I’m living in lol. We just got like 4 inches of snow and now tomorrow they are saying another 4-8 inches. Next week we leave on Monday and on Tuesday here the high is -6



Better hope it warms even down here as it is cool this morning for Florida. Starting in low 40s but will be in the 70s today . It’s tough


----------



## Aces86

RebeccaRL said:


> Wow - and to think I was whining last night about our cold (21 degrees F) but clear weather.



It was a high of 4 here yesterday and we got about a foot of snow over the weekend. I hate winter. Lol


----------



## Arundal

Aces86 said:


> It was a high of 4 here yesterday and we got about a foot of snow over the weekend. I hate winter. Lol



The reason I live in Florida and beaches of course.


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Yeah, I'm playing for the gems. I'd love to say I'll end up in the top 10 for the 25 gems, but really am hoping to hold on to the top 50 for the 15 gems. As for the platinum chest, I'm sure it will give me a flag or something equally as useless.


I can't believe that they would expect players to remain actively engaged in this umbrella thing for a chest and a few gems.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> The reason I live in Florida and beaches of course.


Heard from family that it was 40 in Ft Lauderdale yesterday.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Better hope it warms even down here as it is cool this morning for Florida. Starting in low 40s but will be in the 70s today . It’s tough


Lol I’ll take 40s any day over what we have. All schools were cancelled today for snow, even though it hasn’t started snowing yet. Dh is getting a little antsy because my subbing jobs keep getting cancelled


----------



## wingweaver84

Suggestion:sign up for Bing Rewards if using Windows. 3640 points will net you a $5 Microsoft gift card that you can use for the game.


----------



## Aigieda

So question I’ve had to put attractions away because of space and I just welcomed Peter Pan recently cause I’m super bad at this game apparently is the cricket from the upcoming tower challenge I feel it’s been awhile since an event. The only land I can buy is 3 mil mana I need to welcome barbosa still to get into the new land is that land cheap? Also is there a way for someone to log into somebody else’s account to like make it look pretty/efficient? I feel like my park is a decent but I have literal no space without taking attractions away to focus on a character to max. Feel like I’m constantly behind.


----------



## wingweaver84

Aigieda said:


> So question I’ve had to put attractions away because of space and I just welcomed Peter Pan recently cause I’m super bad at this game apparently is the cricket from the upcoming tower challenge I feel it’s been awhile since an event. The only land I can buy is 3 mil mana I need to welcome barbosa still to get into the new land is that land cheap? Also is there a way for someone to log into somebody else’s account to like make it look pretty/efficient? I feel like my park is a decent but I have literal no space without taking attractions away to focus on a character to max. Feel like I’m constantly behind.



You just welcomed _Peter Pan. _I wouldn't call that "behind". Until they give us a new storyline or the next event(I don't mean Tower Challenge),you're pretty much caught up with the main story.


----------



## Haley R

wingweaver84 said:


> You just welcomed _Peter Pan. _I wouldn't call that "behind". Until they give us a new storyline or the next event(I don't mean Tower Challenge),you're pretty much caught up with the main story.


Yeah I don’t think I’m anywhere near Peter Pan so I wouldn’t feel like you’re behind


----------



## Haley R

A Minnie tea party table is the daily reward today?


----------



## Arundal

Aigieda said:


> So question I’ve had to put attractions away because of space and I just welcomed Peter Pan recently cause I’m super bad at this game apparently is the cricket from the upcoming tower challenge I feel it’s been awhile since an event. The only land I can buy is 3 mil mana I need to welcome barbosa still to get into the new land is that land cheap? Also is there a way for someone to log into somebody else’s account to like make it look pretty/efficient? I feel like my park is a decent but I have literal no space without taking attractions away to focus on a character to max. Feel like I’m constantly behind.



You are at the old game end and the higher Jungle Book and Peter Pan characters get the more they cost to level but you will start accumulating magic more after these are leveled. I currently have one building in storage until I buy more land. In time. Some are 200,000 to level near 9 and 10.


----------



## Aigieda

Arundal said:


> You are at the old game end and the higher Jungle Book and Peter Pan characters get the more they cost to level but you will start accumulating magic more after these are leveled. I currently have one building in storage until I buy more land. In time. Some are 200,000 to level near 9 and 10.


Yeah I have some of the jungle book except for Khan atm all the tokens just need mana


----------



## hopemax

wingweaver84 said:


> Suggestion:sign up for Bing Rewards if using Windows. 3640 points will net you a $5 Microsoft gift card that you can use for the game.



I do this.  And Swagbucks for iTunes.


----------



## KPach525

Aigieda said:


> Yeah I have some of the jungle book except for Khan atm all the tokens just need mana


That’s twice you said ‘mana’ and I thought it was a typo. Assume you mean magic? Am I that old and missed a new slang word? Lol 

Those Peter Pan and Jungle Book characters wiped me clean of magic too and I’ve been playing since the incredibles event. I’m finally closing in on the 3mil mark to buy the most recent piece of land. Best advice is to put all characters on the one hour task as often as you possibly can. Tower challenges have been good magic makers in the past for me as well.


----------



## Aigieda

KPach525 said:


> That’s twice you said ‘mana’ and I thought it was a typo. Assume you mean magic? Am I that old and missed a new slang word? Lol
> 
> Those Peter Pan and Jungle Book characters wiped me clean of magic too and I’ve been playing since the incredibles event. I’m finally closing in on the 3mil mark to buy the most recent piece of land. Best advice is to put all characters on the one hour task as often as you possibly can. Tower challenges have been good magic makers in the past for me as well.



Yeah I play a handful of mobile games and 2 of them use “mana” so I type it way to often instead of magic for this game. Yeah I try to play as often as I can or at least collect my 12hr buildings and what not I send them on combined tasks take 2 char off the map to help the game operate or at least the more I send it seems the game runs smoother for me.


----------



## Arundal

KPach525 said:


> That’s twice you said ‘mana’ and I thought it was a typo. Assume you mean magic? Am I that old and missed a new slang word? Lol
> 
> Those Peter Pan and Jungle Book characters wiped me clean of magic too and I’ve been playing since the incredibles event. I’m finally closing in on the 3mil mark to buy the most recent piece of land. Best advice is to put all characters on the one hour task as often as you possibly can. Tower challenges have been good magic makers in the past for me as well.



I also am finally saving magic, still leveling Jungle Book and Peter Pan but able to fit between events and level lower characters then higher level one so I can keep building magic, and it has worked. Up to 1.25 million . You will start doing same, now I have not bought all my vacant land but will eventually. Keep going you are fine


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I was happy about the gems too.  Unexpected surprise.  Totally forgot about the billboard.  I'll have to put it out on my next login.  Be careful with the @supernova praise.  You'll create a monster!!!


Monster was created a LONG time ago.  She's just fanning the flames.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Lol I’ll take 40s any day over what we have. All schools were cancelled today for snow, even though it hasn’t started snowing yet. Dh is getting a little antsy because my subbing jobs keep getting cancelled


Disney vacations are NOT cheap...


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> A Minnie tea party table is the daily reward today?
> 
> View attachment 377525



Merlin said “Nom Nom” as he crunched on my daily reward tea party table.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Disney vacations are NOT cheap...


Especially when you stay at yc club level for the first time


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Merlin said “Nom Nom” as he crunched on my daily reward tea party table.


I haven’t given him mine yet. The suspense is killing him


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> Hooray for 10 “free” gems although I think Supernova is right as usual (dang it!) about it being a reward for a publicity stunt. Still, 10 additional gems made my greedy little heart beat a little faster since I think I’m similar to a dragon with my glittering stash of gems...always wanting more free ones and rarely deeming anything worth spending them.  As far as the billboard...at first, I thought cute idea but it’s tiny...and at least its footprint is also...but it’s smaller even than any of the concession stands and...aren’t billboards kind of tacky?  Although my jammed-up park isn’t very elegant either.


I have two games installed on my phone, this and one other, both Disney-related.  So I'm not a huge gamer and I have no idea how other developers handle their new releases.  But it irks me like you wouldn't believe that these idiot interns feel the need to host livestreams to promote their new content, rather than just put the information out there.  Seriously, are you Gameloft intern dummies THAT desperate for attention?  Do you not have friends?  Lonely living in your parents' basement when you're not developing fun little phone games?  And then they go play these "please love our game enough on social media and we'll tell you more about what's coming up".  It's not that I don't understand the idea of free advertising.  I get that.  And do not for a second think that those fools aren't logged into these forums daily and reading our comments.  They aren't allowed to interact (Gameloft orders) but they do troll the boards.  With 1231 pages and counting of free feedback, the interns have been given interns whose sole job it is to scour the internet to see what players are thinking.  I do not visit their Facebook page (ever) and I'm not on Instagram.  So they aren't going to be using me to promote their game.  But all that being said, are there seriously other games out there that insist on these shenanigans?  Or does a new release just appear one day and we learn from there what it's all about that day.  I have never watched a single livestream and I have been doing very well with the game.  I don't need the information three weeks ahead of time because truthfully, what good does that even do me?  And the crazy thing is that the first crop of interns who released the game took all that time to code in the "social" aspect of visiting other players' kingdoms for the change to earn extra magic... a feature that failed miserably and was one of the first things to be removed.  A little less "OMG, aren't we the best???" garbage with their livestreams and more focus on making the game more stable and user-friendly and fix the playing board so by removing the small bits that stick out preventing is from maximizing all available space, and I think we'd all be fine.  Morons.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> That’s twice you said ‘mana’ and I thought it was a typo. Assume you mean magic? Am I that old and missed a new slang word? Lol


Manna = Bread, Bread = Money, Money = Currency, Currency = Magic.  Hey, I'm grasping at straws here.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> Yeah Dh will kill me if I sit on my phone during vacation. He gets irritated enough at home but it won’t happen on vacation.
> 
> We’re in Iowa and it’s absolutely horrible. I’m a substitute teacher and I’ve had quite a few jobs cancelled because of late starts and early outs. I’m supposed to sub all day tomorrow but with the snow idk what’s going to happen.



That’s when you go to the bathroom and check in on your Kingdom


----------



## Peachkins

Anyone else getting useless poison apples in their chests? The Snow White characters I got have been at max level for some time.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Anyone else getting useless poison apples in their chests? The Snow White characters I got have been at max level for some time.


No.  Just the actually helpful pumpkin tokens for the Cinderella gang.


----------



## hopemax

Peachkins said:


> Anyone else getting useless poison apples in their chests? The Snow White characters I got have been at max level for some time.



It's because we don't have Grumpy.  Something I don't need to be reminded about, every time I open a chest.


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> Anyone else getting useless poison apples in their chests? The Snow White characters I got have been at max level for some time.


I don’t even pay attention to what I get out of chests anymore. I just click through them really fast


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> That’s when you go to the bathroom and check in on your Kingdom


Lol I probably will do that. I’ll mostly be on my phone playing the fp refresh game. I’ll have to restrain myself some because this trip is supposed to be “more relaxing”


----------



## TheStarscream759

I've finished the quest where you had to make the Zootopia building and now Nick Wilde is yet another character I'm working on now. And Anastasia seems to be quite elusive with that feather token I've almost finished her but so far nothing on that end I have send Hamm to get it but I dunno no luck with Anastasia at the moment. Currently just getting more magic for Violet as well as Mulan to level them up.


----------



## Arundal

Well won a the chest on the umbrella event but only got a Shere Khan torch, wanted Bambi’s skating rink. Such is life. Lol


----------



## Gothmic

Got a fountain of some sort from the daily chest that was 200 elixirs to trade in, got another fountain of some sort from the platinum chest I "won" for being 4th in the umbrella tappers that was worth only 450. Seems worth it.  Just let me buy Steam Boat Willie instead, how about that


----------



## RebeccaRL

Gothmic said:


> Got a fountain of some sort from the daily chest that was 200 elixirs to trade in, got another fountain of some sort from the platinum chest I "won" for being 4th in the umbrella tappers that was worth only 450. Seems worth it.  Just let me buy Steam Boat Willie instead, how about that



Sooo..congrats on being so high in the challenge and commiserations on not winning SBW...at least yet.
I was on an active leaderboard yet again (seems to happen no matter how long I delay starting) and the top two players had the maximum score of 300 (if my math’s right) with everyone else showing in the top fifty having mid-to-high 200s.
Lots of dedicated players who must set 4-hour alarms for the 5-day challenge...or need a lot less sleep than I do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, had the silly notion that the whole umbrella event could be worth it if I got SBW in the Platinum chest - but of course I just got a planter .... after having gotten a planter yesterday from the platinum chest I got from the reward streak.  hope you like them Merlin!

Did see the alert at the bottom of the screen saying "New Event in 1d 22h" so looks like the tower challenge starts Friday at 10am


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RebeccaRL said:


> Sooo..congrats on being so high in the challenge and commiserations on not winning SBW...at least yet.
> I was on an active leaderboard yet again (seems to happen no matter how long I delay starting) and the top two players had the maximum score of 300 (if my math’s right) with everyone else showing in the top fifty having mid-to-high 200s.
> Lots of dedicated players who must set 4-hour alarms for the 5-day challenge...or need a lot less sleep than I do.



The way I do it with events is I get the calendar reward, and then before starting the event I always set my phone to airplane mode for then next like 46 hours, so that I don't miss any calendar streaks but am able to collect for the event and have those built in when I fist get to a leader board.

I did that for this event and had 180 umbrella's and was in 3rd place.  Many of the top 50 on my leader board had under 100


----------



## AJGolden1013

I know I’m in the minority, but I am excited for the tower challenge and I’m glad it’s starting on Friday.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, had the silly notion that the whole umbrella event could be worth it if I got SBW in the Platinum chest - but of course I just got a planter .... after having gotten a planter yesterday from the platinum chest I got from the reward streak.  hope you like them Merlin!
> 
> Did see the alert at the bottom of the screen saying "New Event in 1d 22h" so looks like the tower challenge starts Thursday at 10am


Friday at 10am?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Friday at 10am?



yeah, you are right - I am all messed up with days of the week this week ... with the holiday this past Monday, but I wound up working through the long weekend so I have no idea what day it is

Sorry about that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> I know I’m in the minority, but I am excited for the tower challenge and I’m glad it’s starting on Friday.



I wouldn't want them all the time but I generally like them as you can get a new character and there are no "premium" elements so no gems to use, etc.

I am not crazy about having to be online to play (especially as I have some travel next week)


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wouldn't want them all the time but I generally like them as you can get a new character and there are no "premium" elements so no gems to use, etc.
> 
> I am not crazy about having to be online to play (especially as I have some travel next week)


Yeah this is how I’m feeling. With us being in wdw next week I might not do great in the tower challenge


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Haley R said:


> Yeah this is how I’m feeling. With us being in wdw next week I might not do great in the tower challenge



I, too, will be at WDW next week. This Sat-Wed


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> I know I’m in the minority, but I am excited for the tower challenge and I’m glad it’s starting on Friday.



Me too. I like them.


----------



## hopemax

I like them because it allows me to build up more gems before a gem-using event starts.  Plus, since I'm not a newer player who needs to spend EC on missing buildings or characters, I never have a problem getting enough EC to get the new character.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, you are right - I am all messed up with days of the week this week ... with the holiday this past Monday, but I wound up working through the long weekend so I have no idea what day it is
> 
> Sorry about that


Monday holidays always throw off my work week mindset so I'm right there with ya.


----------



## kaetra

Does anyone know which character groups will be used to challenge the tower?


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> I know I’m in the minority, but I am excited for the tower challenge and I’m glad it’s starting on Friday.


Don’t think your in the minority and think a large number of players, especially newer ones, look forward to them Luckily, for the upcoming one, it feels like we had a decent amount of space between them. Some of the previous breaks between events felt like they were much shorter.

Like I’ve said before, I think tower challange are great for newer players, or casual ones who might have missed some of the characters/buildings that are being offered. As someone who has all characters and every, non-platinum attraction, though, I’m not a big fan of the structure. The 3 stages just feel like they take to long and devided to get the only thing I need, the new character. Ideally, I’d love it if the the tower events be previous characters/attractions and the new character would be part of content update.


----------



## Haley R

UmmYeahOk said:


> I, too, will be at WDW next week. This Sat-Wed


Nice! We don’t get there until Monday and stay until Sunday


----------



## JamesGarvey

Feb 1st to 4th for me.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> Nice! We don’t get there until Monday and stay until Sunday



Just curious...is January usually a good time to visit WDW (mild weather, fewer crowds, etc.)?

My DD and her DH will be at WDW Friday but they are just squeezing in a quick day trip while visiting his family in Florida.


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Just curious...is January usually a good time to visit WDW (mild weather, fewer crowds, etc.)?
> 
> My DD and her DH will be at WDW Friday but they are just squeezing in a quick day trip while visiting his family in Florida.


I’m not sure. This is our first time going in January. We really like the last week of feb/first week of March. But I think pretty much the whole year is busy now. You just have to pick what works for your schedule, what weather you like, and go in with a plan


----------



## rr333

kaetra said:


> Does anyone know which character groups will be used to challenge the tower?



I think what has been mentioned is Lilo & Stitch, Incredibles, and Mulan. Can't remember if that was sure or rumors though.


----------



## wingweaver84

rr333 said:


> I think what has been mentioned is Lilo & Stitch, Incredibles, and Mulan. Can't remember if that was sure or rumors though.



Those are the sets involved,yes. I believe the characters are Mulan,Nani and Elastigirl.


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> Just curious...is January usually a good time to visit WDW (mild weather, fewer crowds, etc.)?
> 
> My DD and her DH will be at WDW Friday but they are just squeezing in a quick day trip while visiting his family in Florida.





Haley R said:


> I’m not sure. This is our first time going in January. We really like the last week of feb/first week of March. But I think pretty much the whole year is busy now. You just have to pick what works for your schedule, what weather you like, and go in with a plan



It can get stupid cold at times in January.  Another to remember is to avoid the week of the marathon and MLK Day weekend if you are looking for lower crowds.  But as @Haley R  mentioned, the days of traditionally lower crowd periods are firmly on our rear view mirror at this point.  It might not be summer crowded, but it's still crowded.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> It can get stupid cold at times in January.  Another to remember is to avoid the week of the marathon and MLK Day weekend if you are looking for lower crowds.


Well we are avoiding both of those but I’m expecting a busy weekend next weekend with a dance competition


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Well we are avoiding both of those but I’m expecting a busy weekend next weekend with a dance competition


Ah yes. There are the dance competitions and the cheer competitions.   And spring break.  And Jersey week.  And whatever month the entire country of Brazil shows up.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Ah yes. There are the dance competitions and the cheer competitions.   And spring break.  And Jersey week.  And whatever month the entire country of Brazil shows up.


Lol I think that’s January/February for the Brazil crowd. There literally is always something going on now at wdw. I just go in expecting it


----------



## Gothmic

In 2014, I knew the Patriots would not be in the Superbowl so we planned a trip to WDW spanning that weekend. Crowds were great all week but Superbowl Sunday in the Magic Kingdom was surreal. I felt like men were a clear minority and wait times were short or basically walk on the whole day.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Lol I think that’s January/February for the Brazil crowd. There literally is always something going on now at wdw. I just go in expecting it



I grew up in Central Florida when WDW was started. It was really tough back then as they were still learning how to handle crowds and heat. But January and February was still my favorite time in the kingdoms. The next week is due to be cooler then normal but should be decent. Crowds are usually less then waiting for Spring Break or Summer unless it is an event weekend like a marathon weekend. So enjoy your time and don’t play the game much, play WDW live instead.


----------



## supernova

Just received an email from Mickey that my arrival date is in a short 311 days.  I guess I should start packing, then.  Gee, I hope I won't need my toothpaste between now and December...


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Just received an email from Mickey that my arrival date is in a short 311 days.  I guess I should start packing, then.  Gee, I hope I don't need my toothpaste between now and December...


See ya there.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> See ya there.


Heading down during the first full week of December.  How about you?


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Heading down during the first full week of December.  How about you?


Planned for the same. Though maybe they'll have the social feature fixed by then?


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Just received an email from Mickey that my arrival date is in a short 311 days.  I guess I should start packing, then.  Gee, I hope I don't need my toothpaste between now and December...


OMG


----------



## karly05

wingweaver84 said:


> Those are the sets involved,yes. I believe the characters are Mulan,Nani and Elastigirl.



Wonderful. I don't have any of those characters or anyone from those groups. Oh, well, I can keep working on leveling up the Tremaines and getting enough ears to welcome Judy.


----------



## supernova

karly05 said:


> Wonderful. I don't have any of those characters or anyone from those groups. Oh, well, I can keep working on leveling up the Tremaines and getting enough ears to welcome Judy.


Those will probably be the premium sets, although other character sets are always included. While I wouldn't put it past those morons, I don't think the interns would create an event that would completely eliminate a segment of their players.


----------



## Haley R

karly05 said:


> Wonderful. I don't have any of those characters or anyone from those groups. Oh, well, I can keep working on leveling up the Tremaines and getting enough ears to welcome Judy.


I have Nani but not the other two. I only got Nani from pure luck out of a chest


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I have Nani but not the other two. I only got Nani from pure luck out of a chest



I have the LILO and Stitch characters and couple of Incredibles but no Mulan so we will have to see. Still looking forward to it.


----------



## karly05

Haley R said:


> I have Nani but not the other two. I only got Nani from pure luck out of a chest



That is exactly my sister's situation.


----------



## Hoodie

Arundal said:


> I have the LILO and Stitch characters and couple of Incredibles but no Mulan so we will have to see. Still looking forward to it.


That's where I am.  In past Tower events you were able to get a character during the event (which is how I got Elastigirl) but pretty much no chance of getting the top prize (which is why I don't have Jack Jack or the Mayor or anyone else awarded during the event). I'm reading that Nani, Elastigirl and Mulan will be the "bonus" characters offered.  Not sure I'll get anything from this one.  Maybe Mulan.  I am hoping I don't fall into a limbo where I already have the offered characters, but still not enough regular ones (I only have Tinkerbell from Peter Pan) to actually get the top prize. We shall see.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I only have Shang Li from the Mulan collection because my phone crashed at the beginning of that event and I got so far behind that he was the only one I managed to get so I'm excited Mulan may be attainable for me to get.


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> That's where I am.  In past Tower events you were able to get a character during the event (which is how I got Elastigirl) but pretty much no chance of getting the top prize (which is why I don't have Jack Jack or the Mayor or anyone else awarded during the event). I'm reading that Nani, Elastigirl and Mulan will be the "bonus" characters offered.  Not sure I'll get anything from this one.  Maybe Mulan.  I am hoping I don't fall into a limbo where I already have the offered characters, but still not enough regular ones (I only have Tinkerbell from Peter Pan) to actually get the top prize. We shall see.



I got Jack Jack but not Mayor. So will probably require me to keep up with everything and save my refreshes until the third part.i was not excited by Mayor so did not work as hard as I did for JackJack


----------



## DMMom

I'll be in WDW 2/1-2/4 also.  Most of my time will be spent at ESPN watching dance, but I'm still getting a little park time in.  I guess I have to stick to more of the unpopular rides.  But at least I will be away from the snow and freezing cold.

Game news.
Characters for the 1st round: Toy Story - Buzz, Hamm, Rex, Sarge, and Bo Peep
From Cinderella - Prince Charming, Drizella, Cinderella, Fairy Godmother, Anastasia, and Lady Tremaine
From Mickey/Peter Pan - Daisy, Goofy, John Darling, Pete, Pluto, and Tinker Bell
From Lilo&Stitch - Angel, Cobra, Jumba, Lilo, Pleakley and Stitch.  Nani is the Featured Character

To Earn refreshments - Mickey in Lunar Costume, Bullseye, Jessie, and Woody.  Also you can try for them from the Magical Chests or try to get the new Legendary Attraction Reflections of China from a Platinum Chest.  (Those won't happen)

For those who missed older events, there is a chance to get Nani, Elastigirl, and Mulan, plus some attractions. The final character is CriKee.

Good luck.


----------



## wingweaver84

DMMom said:


> I'll be in WDW 2/1-2/4 also.  Most of my time will be spent at ESPN watching dance, but I'm still getting a little park time in.  I guess I have to stick to more of the unpopular rides.  But at least I will be away from the snow and freezing cold.
> 
> Game news.
> Characters for the 1st round: Toy Story - Buzz, Hamm, Rex, Sarge, and Bo Peep
> From Cinderella - Prince Charming, Drizella, Cinderella, Fairy Godmother, Anastasia, and Lady Tremaine
> From Mickey/Peter Pan - Daisy, Goofy, John Darling, Pete, Pluto, and Tinker Bell
> From Lilo&Stitch - Angel, Cobra, Jumba, Lilo, Pleakley and Stitch.  Nani is the Featured Character
> 
> To Earn refreshments - Mickey in Lunar Costume, Bullseye, Jessie, and Woody.  Also you can try for them from the Magical Chests or try to get the new Legendary Attraction Reflections of China from a Platinum Chest.  (Those won't happen)
> 
> For those who missed older events, there is a chance to get Nani, Elastigirl, and Mulan, plus some attractions. The final character is CriKee.
> 
> Good luck.



My main focus this time around is on Mulan in both games,but I don't have Nani or Elastigirl in Windows. 

BTW,those of you wondering _why _I play on two devices is mainly because of the charging issues with my iPad. Once I can get completely caught up on Windows,I'll delete the iOS version and never buy another Apple product as long as I live.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so did anyone else see the start of a firecracker tapper event?  I found two firecrackers and then no more and see nothing about the event

is my game just cookoo?


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> My main focus this time around is on Mulan in both games,but I don't have Nani or Elastigirl in Windows.
> 
> BTW,those of you wondering _why _I play on two devices is mainly because of the charging issues with my iPad. Once I can get completely caught up on Windows,I'll delete the iOS version and never buy another Apple product as long as I live.


Here here! Get off that ridiculous Apple bandwagon.


----------



## SunDial

TheMaxRebo said:


> so did anyone else see the start of a firecracker tapper event?  I found two firecrackers and then no more and see nothing about the event
> 
> is my game just cookoo?



No you are not.   I also saw the pop up window.   It didn't stay very long.   I have only seen 3.


----------



## DMarie3543

DMMom said:


> I'll be in WDW 2/1-2/4 also.  Most of my time will be spent at ESPN watching dance, but I'm still getting a little park time in.  I guess I have to stick to more of the unpopular rides.  But at least I will be away from the snow and freezing cold.
> 
> Game news.
> Characters for the 1st round: Toy Story - Buzz, Hamm, Rex, Sarge, and Bo Peep
> From Cinderella - Prince Charming, Drizella, Cinderella, Fairy Godmother, Anastasia, and Lady Tremaine
> From Mickey/Peter Pan - Daisy, Goofy, John Darling, Pete, Pluto, and Tinker Bell
> From Lilo&Stitch - Angel, Cobra, Jumba, Lilo, Pleakley and Stitch.  Nani is the Featured Character
> 
> To Earn refreshments - Mickey in Lunar Costume, Bullseye, Jessie, and Woody.  Also you can try for them from the Magical Chests or try to get the new Legendary Attraction Reflections of China from a Platinum Chest.  (Those won't happen)
> 
> For those who missed older events, there is a chance to get Nani, Elastigirl, and Mulan, plus some attractions. The final character is CriKee.
> 
> Good luck.


We just got back from WDW on Sunday and prior to Festival of the Arts starting at Epcot, our week was not crowded at all. We have been to Disney from Jan to early March and this was the least crowded we’ve seen it in recent years. Our first day was the last day of the marathon but we stayed at Epcot and the crowds were minimal. We walked on to many rides. Even Soarin had only a 20 min wait at one point. I’ve never seen that before. There’s hope that you’ll be able to get some good rides in.


----------



## Peachkins

TheMaxRebo said:


> so did anyone else see the start of a firecracker tapper event?  I found two firecrackers and then no more and see nothing about the event
> 
> is my game just cookoo?



I saw the pop-up.  I'll admit I wasn't really looking for firecrackers as I usually start events later, but I didn't notice any at all when I was going around doing my other tasks.

I really hope this Tower Challenge isn't as impossible as the last.  I'm just not able to log in every two hours to reset the characters, and that was pretty much what you had to do last time to get the Mayor (whom I missed).  I am missing Mulan as I couldn't participate in that event, so I think I'll make her my goal and consider it a bonus if I get anything else.  It will be nice to at least have the main character.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> so did anyone else see the start of a firecracker tapper event?  I found two firecrackers and then no more and see nothing about the event
> 
> is my game just cookoo?



Nope, same here. Have only found 2 or 3 and the reward leaderboard shows no score, so I have no idea how many I found.

So far, off to a bad start for the tower challenge. Had to run an errand 10 minutes before it began and couldn’t start it until a few minutes ago. Brought back my token collector which was fine. Then for some stupid reason I brought everyone home, thinking it was a regular event and had to find the characters that collect EC.  On a positive note, I’m over 1/10 of the way from being able to buy my first Cup of tea with my 22 MLificent Coins.


----------



## goingthedistance

The rollout is glitching too.  The display shows that you sent fewer characters than you actually did.  The interns say it is a display error only.  Lots of comments on this glitch on their Facebook.


----------



## Haley R

goingthedistance said:


> The rollout is glitching too.  The display shows that you sent fewer characters than you actually did.  The interns say it is a display error only.  Lots of comments on this glitch on their Facebook.


Hmm I haven’t had this happen but I just sent my first group of characters.


----------



## Hoodie

The event has been active for 4 hours and the top person on the leader board has 13000 points.  How?


----------



## tweeter

Hoodie said:


> The event has been active for 4 hours and the top person on the leader board has 13000 points.  How?



The leader on my board has 38,014. Second place has 13,009. I've managed to get 1,284 with one collection. I sent Nani off on her first quest before I saw that she was the featured character. 



goingthedistance said:


> The rollout is glitching too.  The display shows that you sent fewer characters than you actually did.  The interns say it is a display error only.  Lots of comments on this glitch on their Facebook.



I saw that too. I sent Minnie out, but afterwards, the display showed that slot as empty.


----------



## Hoodie

So...I'm not going to complain.  It looks like some people had "Event Ended" and were given a gem and lost everything they had.

This is not going smoothly.


----------



## kaetra

Wow the firecrackers are tough to spot!

Also, the leaderboard is clearly full of cheaters. Gem hacks probably


----------



## cpc7857

I just read the event message in my game mailbox, and it says the firecrackers do not count toward the leaderboard event; they only earn extra event credit.


----------



## luther10

kaetra said:


> Wow the firecrackers are tough to spot!
> 
> Also, the leaderboard is clearly full of cheaters. Gem hacks probably


So many things wrong with that statement.  People can do whatever they want with their money, and Gameloft put the gem bypass/skip button there for that exact reason, rather you and I like it or not.


----------



## tonga

luther10 said:


> So many things wrong with that statement.  People can do whatever they want with their money, and Gameloft put the gem bypass/skip button there for that exact reason, rather you and I like it or not.



I have no problem with people using gems if that's what they choose to do.  In this event I think there is more going on than people rushing through with gems.  I used gems on my first collection because I can't play much today, and there were people on my leaderboard with over 27,000 points, 28 minutes into the event.  And there were a lot of people on my leaderboard with counts that high, that quickly.  It just seems unusual.


----------



## Arundal

tweeter said:


> The leader on my board has 38,014. Second place has 13,009. I've managed to get 1,284 with one collection. I sent Nani off on her first quest before I saw that she was the featured character.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that too. I sent Minnie out, but afterwards, the display showed that slot as empty.



The person in 1st on my board has more the double the person in 2nd had after 4 hours at over 30,000, totally insane. I am just playing my game at my pace. I also see the glitch on the third set of characters I think and looks empty.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Nope, same here. Have only found 2 or 3 and the reward leaderboard shows no score, so I have no idea how many I found.
> 
> So far, off to a bad start for the tower challenge. Had to run an errand 10 minutes before it began and couldn’t start it until a few minutes ago. Brought back my token collector which was fine. Then for some stupid reason I brought everyone home, thinking it was a regular event and had to find the characters that collect EC.  On a positive note, I’m over 1/10 of the way from being able to buy my first Cup of tea with my 22 MLificent Coins.



I also saw the pop up but have only seen three firecrackers and no leaderboard. Think maybe only give you event points, not sure. Maybe someone else sees something.


----------



## Quellman

Soo the firecrackers are duds.  Nice.  More of a fizzle start to this even than a bang if you ask me.  How hard is it not to break the event when you copy and past the code from the previous one and change the pictures?  Should have rolled this out on Thursday.  Now some poor interns are going to have to work all weekend to fix this mess.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Soo the firecrackers are duds.  Nice.  More of a fizzle start to this even than a bang if you ask me.  How hard is it not to break the event when you copy and past the code from the previous one and change the pictures?  Should have rolled this out on Thursday.  Now some poor interns are going to have to work all weekend to fix this mess.


And it's not like we haven't been hearing about this upcoming tower challenge for a month.  These sloppy incompetent interns had plenty of time to NOT screw things up.  So naturally...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And it's not like we haven't been hearing about this upcoming tower challenge for a month.  These sloppy incompetent interns had plenty of time to NOT screw things up.  So naturally...



Really? Today was the first time I’ve heard about the tower challenge. Just so it didn’t look like I was out of the loop, I’ve spent the last hour editing all my posts so it looked like I knew about it .


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> So many things wrong with that statement.  People can do whatever they want with their money, and Gameloft put the gem bypass/skip button there for that exact reason, rather you and I like it or not.



While there were some things that were wrong with her statement, I don’t think it’s anywhere near as many as you think. While a decent number of the the top leaderboard are correct a decent number of them are also cheaters. It’s a common occurrence, that huge scores quickly show up at the beginning of every (mini) events and quickly disappear. No reason to think this also won’t be the case here.

While I agree that people have every right to spend their money/gems, we also have the right to question their decisions.  Looking at the rank rewards it doesn’t make any sense to spend gems this early in the tower challenge since we can only spend on the items in chapter one , for the next 5 days, I personally see no value in spending money/gems during chapter 1.

Is it possible for players to use the time skipping “cheat” for this game? If so, I could see people doing that and having higher scores because of it. For those not sure what I’m talking you would send your 5 characters out, quit, move you phone clock forward 2 hour, collect and repeat. I’ve never tried in for this game, and have no intentions of doing so, but know it can be done in some time based games.


----------



## Haley R

So I’m not sure what I should be using event credits on. Do I even have a chance at Crickee? Or should I just go for elastigirl and mulan? I don’t care about their attractions at all


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Really? Today was the first time I’ve heard about the tower challenge. Just so it didn’t look like I was out of the loop, I’ve spent the last hour editing all my posts so it looked like I knew about it .


Time well-spent, good sir.


----------



## karly05

Ok, just started after work. Sent Buzz, Cindy, Tink to battle and now not showing Tink (as others have described in this thread). Found 3 firecrackers. We'll see how I do. I'm just glad I get to play.


----------



## Haley R

karly05 said:


> Ok, just started after work. Sent Buzz, Cindy, Tink to battle and now not showing Tink (as others have described in this thread). Found 3 firecrackers. We'll see how I do. I'm just glad I get to play.


I also noticed one of mine in the last group wasn’t in there either. That’s super frustrating

ETA: another round where one of my characters isn't staying in the tower challenge. What the heck is going on


----------



## rr333

Do tokens for the Tremaines interfere with the challenge in any way? 

They are all at level 3 and hanging out in the castle at the moment as I was leveling some L&S characters to 10 over the last few days.


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay, what characters drop the cookies? I have only found Woody so far? Surely there's more than one?!


----------



## Haley R

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, what characters drop the cookies? I have only found Woody so far? Surely there's more than one?!


Jessie does


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I have the update, stepsisters running fine, but no Friday Tower Challenge, at all.

No firecrackers.

Cricket still says “not currently available”.


----------



## Peachkins

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, what characters drop the cookies? I have only found Woody so far? Surely there's more than one?!



Bullseye


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> Bullseye


My bullseye must not be high enough to get hot cocoa 


HappyRoadTrip said:


> I have the update, stepsisters running fine, but no Friday Tower Challenge, at all.
> 
> No firecrackers.
> 
> Cricket still says “not currently available”.


This event is a disaster. They’re gonna have to give out stuff to people for this crap


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, what characters drop the cookies? I have only found Woody so far? Surely there's more than one?!





Haley R said:


> Jessie does





Peachkins said:


> Bullseye


Click on the cookie & cocoa and it shows you all of the characters. Mickey in his lunar outfit is the one you are missing.


----------



## mshanson3121

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I have the update, stepsisters running fine, but no Friday Tower Challenge, at all.
> 
> No firecrackers.
> 
> Cricket still says “not currently available”.



My firecrackers didn't show up until tonight and even still, I have no way of seeing the event - how many I have, where I rank etc ...


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> My firecrackers didn't show up until tonight and even still, I have no way of seeing the event - how many I have, where I rank etc ...


I think someone posted earlier that the firecrackers are just for extra points, not competition.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> I think someone posted earlier that the firecrackers are just for extra points, not competition.


It looks like it is just 3 firecrackers and they show up at the same time as the cursed buildings (every 4 hours?).  Each gives you 2 currency.  I'm wondering if this will increase later when there are more cursed buildings in chapters 2 and 3.


----------



## CallieMar

.I don't have any Mulan characters so it will be nice to be able to buy her.  I must have won the camp attraction and Lunar costume in those free Legendary chests a while back since I apparently have them lol.  Not sure how I will fare in this event otherwise but it's a good way to stock gems (up to over 1k, I think I will open the last parade slot soon) and I can level up the stepsisters and WIR characters in the meantime.


----------



## squirrel

PrincessS121212 said:


> It looks like it is just 3 firecrackers and they show up at the same time as the cursed buildings (every 4 hours?).  Each gives you 2 currency.  I'm wondering if this will increase later when there are more cursed buildings in chapters 2 and 3.


Thank goodness, I thought they were hiding so well as that seems to be the most I could find each time.


----------



## Haley R

Okay I’m pretty pissed about this glitch. It has taken my Mickey/peter pan character out every single time I’ve done it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> So I’m not sure what I should be using event credits on. Do I even have a chance at Crickee? Or should I just go for elastigirl and mulan? I don’t care about their attractions at all



Honestly I would focus on any characters you are missing and want - so in your case Elastigurl and Mulan .... if you have credits at the end you can go back and get things


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luther10 said:


> So many things wrong with that statement.  People can do whatever they want with their money, and Gameloft put the gem bypass/skip button there for that exact reason, rather you and I like it or not.



I just don’t get why it would be worth it - the difference between like first place and 499th is you get a Mifficent Hat stand and some more EC - so I guess maybe a few new players willing to spend gems to get the hat stand but that’s been available several times already for older players 

I get spending gems on some things for new or limited items but this just doesn’t seems like worth much .... but to each their own


----------



## cpc7857

Haley R said:


> Okay I’m pretty pissed about this glitch. It has taken my Mickey/peter pan character out every single time I’ve done it



According to the message from Gameloft, the glitch only affects the display (it's grayed out), but not the functionality.  The characters are still fighting the tower.  That seems to be true in my experience.  The characters I send are gone fighting the tower and are shown as tired afterward.


----------



## TheStarscream759

Apparently it's just a graphic glitch because if you try to level that third character you've lost it will still say its doing the tower challenge. So my advice? It's best to ignore it and apparently they are working on fixing said glitch.


----------



## cm387

how do you collect currency in this event?  Is it just through the tower challenge and the side quests for the featured characters? (plus the buildings & firecrackers but that's minimal)


----------



## Figarro

mikegood2 said:


> While I agree that people have every right to spend their money/gems, we also have the right to question their decisions.  Looking at the rank rewards it doesn’t make any sense to spend gems this early in the tower challenge since we can only spend on the items in chapter one , for the next 5 days, I personally see no value in spending money/gems during chapter 1.



The ECs earned in chapter 1 will be available until the end of the event.
I don't have any of the Mulan characters, Elastigirl and Frozone around level 5-6 (got them from previous TC), but my LS characters are level 8 and higher.
My storyline characters are at higher levels too for chapter 1.
So, for me, if I were to spend gems, it would be better to do so on current chapter 1 than on next chapters 

But it seems TC is getting more expensive each time. I was able to get Jack Jack, CR and The Mayor, but I'm not sure I can get Crikee this time


----------



## rr333

rr333 said:


> Do tokens for the Tremaines interfere with the challenge in any way?
> 
> They are all at level 3 and hanging out in the castle at the moment as I was leveling some L&S characters to 10 over the last few days.



Anyone?


----------



## Metz172

Figarro said:


> The ECs earned in chapter 1 will be available until the end of the event.
> I don't have any of the Mulan characters, Elastigirl and Frozone around level 5-6 (got them from previous TC), but my LS characters are level 8 and higher.
> My storyline characters are at higher levels too for chapter 1.
> So, for me, if I were to spend gems, it would be better to do so on current chapter 1 than on next chapters
> 
> But it seems TC is getting more expensive each time. I was able to get Jack Jack, CR and The Mayor, but I'm not sure I can get Crikee this time



I agree with the TC getting more expensive.  I played hard for 12 hours yesterday and all my characters are very high level and I have about 3700 TC.  I am not going to be able to play 12 hours a day for the next 3 days.  And then it gets more expensive for the next sets of tokens.  Luckily I already have all the characters and the buildings, all I need are the tokens but wondering if I am going to be able to get them all.


----------



## supernova

Figarro said:


> But it seems TC is getting more expensive each time. I was able to get Jack Jack, CR and The Mayor, but I'm not sure I can get Crikee this time


I noticed that myself.  I don't ever recall needing 35 of any item, especially not the first one.

And while we're on this subject... hey, interns:  How about offering a faster way to pick up each item.  It takes three clicks for each item.  Times that by 35 of the first item alone and W-T-F.  I realize that you are only interns and your semester will be ending by May.  But that's no reason not to consider making at least one significant contribution towards the game and seal your legacy at Gameloft as an intern who tried to make a difference.


----------



## supernova

rr333 said:


> Anyone?


I'm not sure what you are asking.  First off, why do you have them at the castle instead of in the game?  Second, you can use the characters as part of the Tower Challenge.  Not sure what level they need to be to participate, but they are certainly included.  As far as "interfering with the challenge", I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## supernova

cm387 said:


> how do you collect currency in this event?  Is it just through the tower challenge and the side quests for the featured characters? (plus the buildings & firecrackers but that's minimal)


We do not collect currency or gems through the tower challenge.  Only the event currency to be used towards the items that are part of the challenge.  The good news is that the event doesn't cost any magic, either, so during the event you can just accumulate without spending (outside of leveling up non-challenge characters).


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just don’t get why it would be worth it - the difference between like first place and 499th is you get a Mifficent Hat stand and some more EC - so I guess maybe a few new players willing to spend gems to get the hat stand but that’s been available several times already for older players
> 
> I get spending gems on some things for new or limited items but this just doesn’t seems like worth much .... but to each their own



I noticed there was not much difference. For me just trying to play at my speed, no gems and stay under 150th place. Good enough and newer players can get the hat stand which would just go to Merlin for me.


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly I would focus on any characters you are missing and want - so in your case Elastigurl and Mulan .... if you have credits at the end you can go back and get things


Alright thanks I’ll do that! I don’t want the attractions that much but maybe I’ll try for them last and not go for crickee at all


----------



## mikegood2

Figarro said:


> The ECs earned in chapter 1 will be available until the end of the event.
> I don't have any of the Mulan characters, Elastigirl and Frozone around level 5-6 (got them from previous TC), but my LS characters are level 8 and higher.
> My storyline characters are at higher levels too for chapter 1.
> So, for me, if I were to spend gems, it would be better to do so on current chapter 1 than on next chapters
> 
> But it seems TC is getting more expensive each time. I was able to get Jack Jack, CR and The Mayor, but I'm not sure I can get Crikee this time



Good point on the character issue. Since I have every character, it’s easy to forget that some players may not have all the characters required for a said chapter. That said, sense we can go back and purchase items from previous characters, wouldn’t it make more sense to spend the gems on chapter 3? That way you have a much better idea of how much EC you have and what you need for items/characters.



supernova said:


> I noticed that myself.  I don't ever recall needing 35 of any item, especially not the first one.
> 
> And while we're on this subject... hey, interns:  How about offering a faster way to pick up each item.  It takes three clicks for each item.  Times that by 35 of the first item alone and ***.  I realize that you are only interns and your semester will be ending by May.  But that's no reason not to consider making at least one significant contribution towards the game and seal your legacy at Gameloft as an intern who tried to make a difference.



That’s funny, I was just thinking the same thing. It would be nice if they could auto select any character from a grouping that has not been used and isn’t out on a job. Of course they would have to allow players to over ride that selection if they want to use someone else.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> So I’m not sure what I should be using event credits on. Do I even have a chance at Crickee? Or should I just go for elastigirl and mulan? I don’t care about their attractions at all



I would definitely wait to spend any of your EC on Crikee items until chapter 3, since you can always go back and purchase items from previous chapters. That way you can do some simple math, or ask others on the board to do the math for you,  and decide later. Plus your gonna be at WDW this week, so your not sure how much time you’re gonna have to play.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I would definitely wait to spend any of your EC on Crikee items until chapter 3, since you can always go back and purchase items from previous chapters. That way you can do some simple math, or ask others on the board to do the math for you,  and decide later. Plus your gonna be at WDW this week, so your not sure how much time you’re gonna have to play.


I think I’ll hold my EC for awhile like you said and see what I can get. I’ll probably ask on here what you guys think. 

I have another question. Should I send Nani on her side quest or keep putting her in the tower?


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> I think I’ll hold my EC for awhile like you said and see what I can get. I’ll probably ask on here what you guys think.
> 
> I have another question. Should I send Nani on her side quest or keep putting her in the tower?


 
Side quest garners about 500 EC I think and only lasts 1 tower cycle.  Definitely send her


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> Side quest garners about 500 EC I think and only lasts 1 tower cycle.  Definitely send her


Mine says she will get 25 by doing it (at least that’s what I thought it said last time I checked). I might’ve looked at it wrong though


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Finally the Tower Challenge became active this morning at 7am, a day late. There was a pop-up saying something like ‘here’s three cocoa-n-cookies for your trouble’, and then Merlin appeared. 
I hadn’t sent a ticket.

I already have everything except Cri-kee, so I’m hoping I can get him. Was able to snag Christopher Robin and the Mayor, but I have to be honest...

This Tower mini-game is kind of convoluted and I had no idea what was going on the first time, so I don’t have Jack Jack. So if you’re new and confused about the Tower Challenge, don’t feel so bad. 
It’s a weird one.


----------



## AJGolden1013

@rr333 i believe the answer to your question is yes, but not horribly so.

Bullseye collects coco tokens as well as some WiR tokens, so that is a conflict.

As far as I know that is the only conflict


----------



## cpc7857

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Finally the Tower Challenge became active this morning at 7am, a day late. There was a pop-up saying something like ‘here’s three cocoa-n-cookies for your trouble’, and then Merlin appeared.
> I hadn’t sent a ticket.
> 
> I already have everything except Cri-kee, so I’m hoping I can get him. Was able to snag Christopher Robin and the Mayor, but I have to be honest...
> 
> This Tower mini-game is kind of convoluted and I had no idea what was going on the first time, so I don’t have Jack Jack. So if you’re new and confused about the Tower Challenge, don’t feel so bad.
> It’s a weird one.



Jack Jack was my first TC, too, and I agree.  It isn't particularly intuitive, and the "Help" section barely explains it at the highest level.  I don't think I would have had a chance to earn enough with the few characters I had at that point even if I'd played with the best strategy, but it was annoying to have to figure out very simple concepts (like higher level characters earn more EC) so slowly.


----------



## cpc7857

Haley R said:


> Mine says she will get 25 by doing it (at least that’s what I thought it said last time I checked). I might’ve looked at it wrong though



It definitely says 25 when you select the task, so I hadn't been doing it since at level 10, she earns me 50 EC in the tower.  However,  I finally broke down and sent her, and it actually rewarded 125 plus a COCOA!  And it also opens more EC quests for other L&S characters, so I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Haley R

cpc7857 said:


> It definitely says 25 when you select the task, so I hadn't been doing it since at level 10, she earns me 50 EC in the tower.  However,  I finally broke down and sent her, and it actually rewarded 125 plus a COCOA!  And it also opens more EC quests for other L&S characters, so I'm glad I did it.


I sent her this round. I don’t have other lilo and stitch characters so it won’t do much for me but oh well. 

On a different note, I’m welcoming Bambi!!


----------



## rr333

supernova said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking.  First off, why do you have them at the castle instead of in the game?  Second, you can use the characters as part of the Tower Challenge.  Not sure what level they need to be to participate, but they are certainly included.  As far as "interfering with the challenge", I don't understand what you mean.



I just meant if gathering their tokens interfered with collecting the cocoa.... or anything else I might not have thought of.
They were in the castle because they didn't have anything to do while I was leveling up my L&S characters to 10.
My 3 Tremaines are only at level 3, so I'm trying to use the others from their set for the TC.


----------



## rr333

AJGolden1013 said:


> @rr333 i believe the answer to your question is yes, but not horribly so.
> 
> Bullseye collects coco tokens as well as some WiR tokens, so that is a conflict.
> 
> As far as I know that is the only conflict


Thanks!


----------



## Figarro

mikegood2 said:


> Good point on the character issue. Since I have every character, it’s easy to forget that some players may not have all the characters required for a said chapter. That said, sense we can go back and purchase items from previous characters, wouldn’t it make more sense to spend the gems on chapter 3? That way you have a much better idea of how much EC you have and what you need for items/characters.



True, it's easier to wait until chapter 3, but I still feel it's more worth to spend my gems during chapter 1 
And based on previous TCs, I can guess how much EC (total) I would need and how much I can earn for chapter. But, gosh, that's too much work for a game


----------



## Hoodie

Figarro said:


> True, it's easier to wait until chapter 3, but I still feel it's more worth to spend my gems during chapter 1.
> And based on previous TCs, I can guess how much EC (total) I would need and how much I can earn for chapter. But, gosh, that's too much work for a game


I'm doing the same.  All my characters for this level are at a 10, save for the new Cinderella ones.  I'm trying to stack this level because I only have Elastigirl and Dash for the next one and no Mulan characters.  I figure this is best time to stack up EC, even if I hold off until Chapter 3 to spend it.  I'm guessing I need to have 15k EC in this chapter at the bare minimum to stand a chance at the end.  Probably more.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> I'm doing the same.  All my characters for this level are at a 10, save for the new Cinderella ones.


You finished your Wreck-it Ralph characters off already? Nice!


----------



## mmmears

I feel like it's taking longer for me to get all the items this time.  Is it me or did they adjust the numbers a bit?


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> You finished your Wreck-it Ralph characters off already? Nice!



I think they meant the characters that can challenge the tower.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> It would be nice if they could auto select any character from a grouping that has not been used and isn’t out on a job. Of course they would have to allow players to over ride that selection if they want to use someone else.


I don't mind the character selection element because at least it lends itself towards making the game somewhat pseudo-interactive.  Needlessly tapping three times to earn one cup of tea, and then repeating that same three-tap sequence 34 more times is just poor programming.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I don't mind the character selection element because at least it lends itself towards making the game somewhat pseudo-interactive.  Needlessly tapping three times to earn one cup of tea, and then repeating that same three-tap sequence 34 more times is just poor programming.



I’d like the ability to check which characters still have energy when you have the 5 characters put doing their task. Hate the possibility of sending a character with energy out on a longer job and not being able to use them next turn. Maybe I should pay more attention to who I send/sent out, but I’m to lazy to do that. Usually just play it safe and send them all out on 1 or 2 hour jobs.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> I’d like the ability to check which characters still have energy when you have the 5 characters put doing their task. Hate the possibility of sending a character with energy out on a longer job and not being able to use them next turn. Maybe I should pay more attention to who I send/sent out, but I’m to lazy to do that. Usually just play it safe and send them all out on 1 or 2 hour jobs.



This happened to me way too many times so I too now play it safe and only send them out for 2 hours max.


----------



## chelynnah

Haley R said:


> Okay I’m pretty pissed about this glitch. It has taken my Mickey/peter pan character out every single time I’ve done it


It’s not actually.  They’ve announced it’s just a visual glitch.  If you look at the character’s current task any other way it shows than doing the challenge.  There is a notification in the game that says most of this. And it was mentioned a page or two back before your post.


----------



## Haley R

chelynnah said:


> It’s not actually.  They’ve announced it’s just a visual glitch.  If you look at the character’s current task any other way it shows than doing the challenge.  There is a notification in the game that says most of this. And it was mentioned a page or two back before your post.


Yes I know that now


----------



## mikegood2

Heads up for people trying to collect Hot Chocolate’s. Mickey can also collect them in his Lunar costume and as an added bonus it’s a 2 hour job. Of course mines been collecting the entire tower challange and it wasn’t something I found out a few minutes ago. Could you imagine how embarrassing it would be if I that were the case?


----------



## kaetra

mara512 said:


> This happened to me way too many times so I too now play it safe and only send them out for 2 hours max.


I write all the names of the characters that can challenge the tower in ink on a small piece of paper (organized by group) then lightly cross them off in pencil when they get sent to the tower. After everyone is used and I do the daily refresh, I erase the pencil lines and start over. 

This has been very helpful in figuring out who can do what other jobs while they wait for their next tower turn.


----------



## xthebowdenx

First item collected for. Nearly to the checkpoint for the concession I care nothing about having. I like these tower challenges bc it still allows me plenty of time to level up other characters. WiR characters are all nearly ready for 10 (other than Felix and V)


----------



## AJGolden1013

I have successfully collected all the tokens for chapter one, and now it's just as steady a grind as I can manage, because when chapter three happens, I am going to be hard pressed for time, as I'll be working some very crazy hours.  I do have a system down so that for thirty seconds, every two hours, I can tap quickly and get another round going.  All that means is that I'm collecting tower challenge EC and not collecting any tokens for anything else.  I've found it easier to leave all characters available to collect.  At least for me and what will be my crazy work schedule.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Heads up for people trying to collect Hot Chocolate’s. Mickey can also collect them in his Lunar costume and as an added bonus it’s a 2 hour job. Of course mines been collecting the entire tower challange and it wasn’t something I found out a few minutes ago. Could you imagine how embarrassing it would be if I that were the case?



Yes, I saw that, too, when I clicked on the little hot cocoa symbol.  And I'll just say that this is why I HATE the costumes. I have Lunar, so he's getting the cocoas, but it didn't show me that Mickey dropped  any items all because he was wearing the wrong clothes.


----------



## mikegood2

So want to swear at this *** **** ****** ******* game right now! There, I think that gets around this boards swearing rules and I get to feel like I still typed what I wanted to say. And as an added bonus, those of you at home can play along and guess what Mike just said! 

I did a great job managing my Free daily refresh, still sent everyone out every 2 hours(ish) and had no need to use it yesterday. Problem is that button refresh’s every 24 hours and because I didn’t have to use it for over a day (24h+), I essentially lost  an entire Team daily refresh, which was about 20 Hot Chocolates. 

*EDIT: *I know I didnt really lose 20 Hot Chocolates, and I’m not gonna need to spend anywhere near 20, to “make up for it”, but I still feel like I lost something.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> So want to swear at this *** **** ****** ******* game right now! There, I think that gets around this boards swearing rules and I get to feel like I still typed what I wanted to say. And as an added bonus, those of you at home can play along and guess what Mike just said!
> 
> I did a great job managing my Free daily refresh, still sent everyone out every 2 hours(ish) and had no need to use it yesterday. Problem is that button refresh’s every 24 hours and because I didn’t have to use it for over a day (24h+), I essentially lost  an entire Team daily refresh, which was about 20 Hot Chocolates.
> 
> *EDIT: *I know I didnt really lose 20 Hot Chocolates, and I’m not gonna need to spend anywhere near 20, to “make up for it”, but I still feel like I lost something.


Still trying to figure out what the asterisks stand for....

I did the same thing on day 1.  I never refreshed anyone either.  

...is the first word 'fun'?...yep, probably is fun.  Second word is 'game'.   Is the last word 'tedious'?  Stuck on word #3.  But I'm sure it is PG13.


----------



## Haley R

So I have around 3,000 EC. I’m sure I’ve got A LOT less than most of you. How much do we think elastigirl will cost based on other tower challenges?


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Still trying to figure out what the asterisks stand for....
> 
> I did the same thing on day 1.  I never refreshed anyone either.
> 
> ...is the first word 'fun'?...yep, probably is fun.  Second word is 'game'.   Is the last word 'tedious'?  Stuck on word #3.  But I'm sure it is PG13.



Close on the first word, in the sense that they both have 3 letters. As far as rating go, let’s just say it’s a rating Disney never uses. Unless your talking about newly acquired Sony’s and movies like DeadPool. 

Speaking of which, imagine how much fun they could have with this game if they intruded Sony movie tie-ins. I know it would never happen, and most on the board wouldn’t want it too, but imagine the havoc DeadPool could introduce into the game.


----------



## lme30005

Does the spare EC from chapter 1 (after buying all the tokens for crickee) carry through to chapter 2 or do you lose it and start off at 0 again in chapter 2?


----------



## mikegood2

lme30005 said:


> Does the spare EC from chapter 1 (after buying all the tokens for crickee) carry through to chapter 2 or do you lose it and start off at 0 again in chapter 2?



Yes, it always has! Of course that’s barring any changes we are not aware of.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Close on the first word, in the sense that they both have 3 letters. As far as rating go, let’s just say it’s a rating Disney never uses. Unless your talking about newly acquired Sony’s and movies like DeadPool.
> 
> Speaking of which, imagine how much fun they could have with this game if they intruded Sony movie tie-ins. I know it would never happen, and most on the board wouldn’t want it too, but imagine the havoc DeadPool could introduce into the game.


Talk like that will enrage the natives.  Posters will start coming for your head.  You are holding a match over dynamite my friend.   Brave man...

But...if Deadpool brought along baby Groot...I may be swayed to your camp


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Talk like that will enrage the natives.  Posters will start coming for your head.  You are holding a match over dynamite my friend.   Brave man...
> 
> But...if Deadpool brought along baby Groot...I may be swayed to your camp


I want Totoro walking around my park


----------



## RebeccaRL

Hmmm...is it strange that I enjoy reading these posts more than playing the game right now (and it’s not that I dislike the TC). 

The interaction on this board is fun and funny and informative...while, at least for right now, the game...not so much.


----------



## wingweaver84

Haley R said:


> I want Totoro walking around my park



Doesn't he belong to Studio Ghibli?I didn't think Disney owned that property.


----------



## Haley R

wingweaver84 said:


> Doesn't he belong to Studio Ghibli?I didn't think Disney owned that property.


I’m not really sure how that partnership works but Totoro is also a Disney movie. We actually watched toy story 3 last night and completely forgot that Totoro is a background character


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> I’m not really sure how that partnership works but Totoro is also a Disney movie. We actually watched toy story 3 last night and completely forgot that Totoro is a background character



Isn’t today WDW for you?  Squeee...


----------



## wingweaver84

Haley R said:


> I’m not really sure how that partnership works but Totoro is also a Disney movie. We actually watched toy story 3 last night and completely forgot that Totoro is a background character



Ok,but you had characters from other franchises appearing in the Wreck-it-Ralph movies (ie.Sonic)that don't belong to Disney.


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Isn’t today WDW for you?  Squeee...


Yes it is!!!! We are about to board our plane!


----------



## Haley R

wingweaver84 said:


> Ok,but you had characters from other franchises appearing in the Wreck-it-Ralph movies (ie.Sonic)that don't belong to Disney.


Okay we were just talking about characters we’d like to see (not being serious). Obviously they won’t be putting Deadpool in the game.


----------



## Hoodie

Pilfered this from Reddit.  I think I can get 1 level of my PoC characters in before they open. If the costs are correct here, it will be just over 40k EC for Cri-Kee, not including any other purchases.


CHAPTER 2:

Monsters Inc. - (Mike, Sulley, Roz, Randall, Boo);

PotC + Peter Pan - (Elizabeth, Will, Barbossa, Tia Dalma, Captain Hook);

M&F + Toy story + Wall-E - (Buzz, Goofy, Eve, Wall-E);

The Incredibles - (Mr. Incredible, Dash, Frozone, Jack Jack, Violet, Syndrome, Elastigirl).

Lantern token cost: 500EC

CHAPTER 3:

Zootopia + M&F - (Goofy, Judy, Nick, Flash, Bogo);

Cinderella + Tangled + Sleeping Beauty + Peter Pan - (Cinderella, Aurora, Rapunzel, Wendy);

M&F + TS + Tangled + JB - (Pete, Mother Gothel, Zurg, Shere Khan);

Mulan - (Cri-Kee, Li Shang, Mushu, Mulan)

Earhat token cost: 650EC

Training camp: 750EC


----------



## cpc7857

Thank you for posting this! I've been dying to know who to bother leveling to 10 before the next chapters.  Somewhere earlier Beauty and the Beast characters were mentioned as helping, so I leveled them up last week.  I guess that wasn't the case, but I should have time to level up the ones I have ready.


----------



## Hoodie

cpc7857 said:


> Thank you for posting this! I've been dying to know who to bother leveling to 10 before the next chapters.  Somewhere earlier Beauty and the Beast characters were mentioned as helping, so I leveled them up last week.  I guess that wasn't the case, but I should have time to level up the ones I have ready.


Well, I can't verify accuracy, but someone, somewhere seems to think these are the characters.


----------



## cpc7857

Hoodie said:


> Well, I can't verify accuracy, but someone, somewhere seems to think these are the characters.



The leaks on Reddit have been accurate in the past.  It wouldn't surprise me if they came straight from Gameloft as a way to generate buzz about the event.  It definitely makes me enjoy it more when I can plan ahead!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> Yes it is!!!! We are about to board our plane!



Wishing you sunny days and starry nights filled with MAGIC and not crowds!


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Wishing you sunny days and starry nights filled with MAGIC and not crowds!


Thanks! We are on the magic express now and just left the airport. Excited to get to yacht club before dah tonight


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Thanks! We are on the magic express now and just left the airport. Excited to get to yacht club before dah tonight



Hope you have a magical trip!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Hoodie said:


> Pilfered this from Reddit.  I think I can get 1 level of my PoC characters in before they open. If the costs are correct here, it will be just over 40k EC for Cri-Kee, not including any other purchases.
> 
> 
> CHAPTER 2:
> 
> Monsters Inc. - (Mike, Sulley, Roz, Randall, Boo);
> 
> PotC + Peter Pan - (Elizabeth, Will, Barbossa, Tia Dalma, Captain Hook);
> 
> M&F + Toy story + Wall-E - (Buzz, Goofy, Eve, Wall-E);
> 
> The Incredibles - (Mr. Incredible, Dash, Frozone, Jack Jack, Violet, Syndrome, Elastigirl).
> 
> Lantern token cost: 500EC
> 
> CHAPTER 3:
> 
> Zootopia + M&F - (Goofy, Judy, Nick, Flash, Bogo);
> 
> Cinderella + Tangled + Sleeping Beauty + Peter Pan - (Cinderella, Aurora, Rapunzel, Wendy);
> 
> M&F + TS + Tangled + JB - (Pete, Mother Gothel, Zurg, Shere Khan);
> 
> Mulan - (Cri-Kee, Li Shang, Mushu, Mulan)
> 
> Earhat token cost: 650EC
> 
> Training camp: 750EC



The EC cost is getting a bit out of control!  If it was 35 tokens for the first token and 200/token, that was 7,000 EC.  If all prices are correct and the required numbers are the same, it's going to cost 17,500 for chapter 2, and 22,750 for chapter 3, and then an additional 2,000 to actually purchase Cri-Kee.

I hope this is not right and the costs are less, but I greatly appreciate the heads up, if this is indeed correct.


----------



## supernova

OK, this first segment of the tower challenge has dragged on way too long now.  It's absolutely time to move on to the second phase, and we still have two and a half days of this same repetitive nonsense.  But then, what's the sense of looking forward to the second or third phase?  It is literally just more of the same.  <<yawn>>


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> OK, this first segment of the tower challenge has dragged on way too long now.  It's absolutely time to move on to the second phase, and we still have two and a half days of this same repetitive nonsense.  But then, what's the sense of looking forward to the second or third phase?  It is literally just more of the same.  <<yawn>>



The chapters have always my biggest problem/issue with the tower challenge. There really is no point in breaking it into 3 chapters, but if they insist on doing it, get rid of the time periods. Instead, let us instantly move on to the next chapter, once we finish the previous chapters final progression reward. Playing 2+ days with nothing to spend EC on, makes it a boring grind.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> Thanks! We are on the magic express now and just left the airport. Excited to get to yacht club before dah tonight



Have a magical trip filled with pixie dust!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> The chapters have always my biggest problem/issue with the tower challenge. There really is no point in breaking it into 3 chapters, but if they insist on doing it, get rid of the time periods. Instead, let us instantly move on to the next chapter, once we finish the previous chapters final progression reward. Playing 2+ days with nothing to spend EC on, makes it a boring grind.


Exactly.  Yes, I get it that there are newer players trying for other items along the way and that they will take longer.  But this all goes back to the timewall being poor lazy programming.  Put a time restriction on how long characters or buildings are available but allow players to continue along at their own pace.

The good news is that by the time the second level opens, we are usually good to immediately pick up quite a few of the new tokens.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Have a magical trip filled with pixie dust!


Oh sure... wish @Haley R a dusty trip why don't you.


----------



## Hoodie

AJGolden1013 said:


> The EC cost is getting a bit out of control!  If it was 35 tokens for the first token and 200/token, that was 7,000 EC.  If all prices are correct and the required numbers are the same, it's going to cost 17,500 for chapter 2, and 22,750 for chapter 3, and then an additional 2,000 to actually purchase Cri-Kee.
> 
> I hope this is not right and the costs are less, but I greatly appreciate the heads up, if this is indeed correct.


I'm hoping they are wrong as well.  Looking at what characters I have, their levels, and what is needed, it looks like the entire event will get me Mulan and a couple of gems.  If it starts looking that Cri-Kree is impossible, I'm just going to pull my characters back to working on the main storyline or gathering tokens to level.  Not worth it.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> CHAPTER 3:
> 
> M&F + TS + Tangled + JB - (Pete, Mother Gothel, Zurg, Shere Khan)


Odd that they would select a group of villains to battle a villain.

For the newer players: note that the available character list gets shorter as the levels increase. Stockpile those cocoas.  You're gonna need them.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> I'm hoping they are wrong as well.  Looking at what characters I have, their levels, and what is needed, it looks like the entire event will get me Mulan and a couple of gems.  If it starts looking that Cri-Kree is impossible, I'm just going to pull my characters back to working on the main storyline or gathering tokens to level.  Not worth it.


I've been meaning to ask... what happened to the tag under your user name?


----------



## Hoodie

supernova said:


> I've been meaning to ask... what happened to the tag under your user name?


I don't know. I never look at it!  I'm sure a board programming change at some point botched it.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Oh sure... wish @Haley R a dusty trip why don't you.


It’s okay @supernova , I don’t mind some pixie dust every once in awhile. Just not in my eyes please


----------



## KPach525

Ahhh I’ve been waiting for months to finally click that button. A bit odd seeing my magic so incredibly low again, but will be worth it when I can squeeze my 11(!?) stored buildings into that spot. Oh wait. Well ****


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> It’s okay @supernova , I don’t mind some pixie dust every once in awhile. Just not in my eyes please


What are you doing posting messages?  Go ride something,  will ya?


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> What are you doing posting messages?  Go ride something,  will ya?


Haha we’re back in the room now. We went to Epcot today for the festival and ate a ton of desserts.

I have 5k EC for the event and haven’t bought anything yet. I’m saving for mulan and elastigirl


----------



## CallieMar

Oh thank god the next chapter unlocks tomorrow!  This tower challenge has seemed even grindier than previous ones if that's possible.

I haven't bought any tokens yet because I really don't know if I'll be able to finish.  I have Dash, Elastigirl and Jack-Jack, and no Mulan characters.  I'm for sure buying Mulan and then I'll probably buy eat hats and lamps first.  11k EC and 29 hot cocoas  which I stopped using today so I could stock up more.  I think someone calculated it will be around 35k EC to complete so I'll be cutting it close.  At least I will finally win a Maleficent hat stand when this chapter is over.


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone else noticed issues with the time it takes for tasks lately? Last night I sent some out on an hour long task and they still weren’t done an hour and a half later. Then this morning I sent some on 2 hour tasks and they were done in just over an hour?


----------



## Hoodie

CallieMar said:


> Oh thank god the next chapter unlocks tomorrow!  This tower challenge has seemed even grindier than previous ones if that's possible.
> 
> I haven't bought any tokens yet because I really don't know if I'll be able to finish.  I have Dash, Elastigirl and Jack-Jack, and no Mulan characters.  I'm for sure buying Mulan and then I'll probably buy eat hats and lamps first.  11k EC and 29 hot cocoas  which I stopped using today so I could stock up more.  I think someone calculated it will be around 35k EC to complete so I'll be cutting it close.  At least I will finally win a Maleficent hat stand when this chapter is over.


If the numbers were correct, it would be just over 40k to get Cri-Kee. I am hoping the numbers are wrong.  It seems high since supposedly you then use him to get the "grand" prize of Mulan's comfy outift (whoohoo). You'd think they'd make him easier to get if you need him to compete for the last one.


----------



## cpc7857

Wdw1015 said:


> Has anyone else noticed issues with the time it takes for tasks lately? Last night I sent some out on an hour long task and they still weren’t done an hour and a half later. Then this morning I sent some on 2 hour tasks and they were done in just over an hour?



My game occasionally does this.  If I notice it, it's a great way to send everyone out new tasks and have them already be done (or an hour in) when I restart the game.  It's like getting to go back in time an hour.


----------



## Quellman

So the new challenge is on. As expected more premium characters are needed, so if you don't have those you'll be using a lot of hot cocoa.  500 ec per token drop. And of course a quest for Mrs. Incredible to trigger a few more side quests.


----------



## Haley R

I easily got Mrs. incredible and now I’m collecting for mulan. I only need 2 more badges for chief bogo and have started collecting for barbossa


----------



## mmmears

Hoodie said:


> If the numbers were correct, it would be just over 40k to get Cri-Kee. I am hoping the numbers are wrong.  It seems high since supposedly you then use him to get the "grand" prize of Mulan's comfy outift (whoohoo). You'd think they'd make him easier to get if you need him to compete for the last one.



I haven't kept track over the different events, but it does seem to be working this way.  Usually when part 2 opens I can get all the pieces right away, or at least I'm close.  This time I'm not even a little bit close.  I can't say I'm playing every 2 hours, but it feels like they have adjusted the number of items needed and/or the cost of those items to make the tower challenge much harder.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I haven't kept track over the different events, but it does seem to be working this way.  Usually when part 2 opens I can get all the pieces right away, or at least I'm close.  This time I'm not even a little bit close.  I can't say I'm playing every 2 hours, but it feels like they have adjusted the number of items needed and/or the cost of those items to make the tower challenge much harder.



Also, you can look at the point totals needed for the rewards.  This one is 43,500 points and Chapter 3 is 50,000 points to get the concessions.  In Chapter 1, I did break 50K in my IOS game, but not my Windows game.  We were running a lot of errands the first two days so I wasn't able to collect as much.  But's that's true for most players, a game shouldn't require almost mandatory 2 hr check-ins to accomplish the event goal.  There's trying to nudge out a few more gems out of people, and then there is annoying people to the point that they stop playing.  And the last couple of events have been bad for people, I don't know how much more people will put up with it.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I haven't kept track over the different events, but it does seem to be working this way.  Usually when part 2 opens I can get all the pieces right away, or at least I'm close.  This time I'm not even a little bit close.  I can't say I'm playing every 2 hours, but it feels like they have adjusted the number of items needed and/or the cost of those items to make the tower challenge much harder.


Yep.  Cost and token requirements both went up.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep.  Cost and token requirements both went up.



Wow... they keep working on "improving" this game, don't they?   I wish someone at Gameloft understood that more tedious doesn't equal better or more enjoyable.


----------



## supernova

With the new update we had to download to fix this latest glitch, it seems that Anastasia now has a one-hour "wish" bubble.


----------



## Peachkins

After seeing the requirements for Chapter 2, I am extraordinarily glad that I made my main goal to get Mulan and the training area. I was concerned the requirements for Crikee would be too high. Sad that it looks like I was right. I've actually been doing pretty good at checking in, but even if I could keep up that pace, I wouldn't be close to what I need for all those tokens. I'm going out of town next week, so it's doubtful I'll be able to check in as often.


----------



## Haley R

I think some of you might need to try the animal crossing pocket edition game. They came out with a new update for their game today and it’s amazing. Every time they do an update the game gets increasingly better. It’s extremely fun and super easy to participate in the events.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I think some of you might need to try the animal crossing pocket edition game. They came out with a new update for their game today and it’s amazing. Every time they do an update the game gets increasingly better. It’s extremely fun and super easy to participate in the events.



I think I should check it out.  I think I downloaded the game eons ago, but never really got into it.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I think I should check it out.  I think I downloaded the game eons ago, but never really got into it.


If you do get it I’ll add you as a friend. It’s such a fun game. It takes way less effort and they constantly improve the game. They really do listen to what people say in reviews


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> If you do get it I’ll add you as a friend. It’s such a fun game. It takes way less effort and they constantly improve the game. They really do listen to what people say in reviews



Great!  I'll let you know if I do.  Lately I've been too busy to even open the HP game I liked and I can barely, sort-of, not quite keep up here.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Yep.  Cost and token requirements both went up.





mmmears said:


> Wow... they keep working on "improving" this game, don't they?   I wish someone at Gameloft understood that more tedious doesn't equal better or more enjoyable.



Exactly, they’re just giving the players what they want. I mean every day someone posts on here complaining on how it’s to easy to level players, right? The universal praise for the last update that drastically raised requirements for some characters was deafening!


----------



## Hoodie

Tower Challenges were already my least favorite event.  That I will end up 1 new character and a couple of gems from 2 weeks of effort isn't adding to the view I have.


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> Tower Challenges were already my least favorite event.  That I will end up 1 new character and a couple of gems from 2 weeks of effort isn't adding to the view I have.



Isn’t that the problem with all events in this game though? There all too long, with unnecessary time walls/blocks that turn it into a repetitive mindless grind after a few days.

To make this one bearable, I’m taking advantage of the 2 hour collections, setting 1 hour timers and stocking up on Cinderella’s 1h item and WiR Wi-Fi and it’s paying off. Ignoring Vanellope, I’m 7 Yesss Ear hats away, from having all WiR finished collecting and ready to max level. 2 are already max leveled and a 3rd will be tonight!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Isn’t that the problem with all events in this game though? There all too long, with unnecessary time walls/blocks that turn it into a repetitive mindless grind after a few days.
> 
> To make this one bearable, I’m taking advantage of the 2 hour collections, setting 1 hour timers and stocking up on Cinderella’s 1h item and WiR Wi-Fi and it’s paying off. Ignoring Vanellope, I’m 7 Yesss Ear hats away, from having all WiR finished collecting and ready to max level. 2 are already max leveled and a 3rd will be tonight!


I have needed 1 ear hat and 1 ribbon for two days now to finally be a able to finish off the mayor.  Odd how when it's down to just a couple of tokens, drop rates completely dry up.  They're trying to force me to use some of my elixir to buy the last two items.  Hey Gameloft... I've got nothing but time to kill.  Sorry.

As for the Wreck-it Ralph gang, all are at 10 except for Yess who is at 9 and Vanelope who is at 8.

Checking Cinderella, Lady Tremaine is 34 minutes away from finishing level 9.  Anastasia is at 7 and Drizella is at 8.  Not too terrible.

By the way, did anyone notice that the interns have roped Elastigirl into at least the first three quests?  So much for using her in the tower challenges so far.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I have needed 1 ear hat and 1 ribbon for two days now to finally be a able to finish off the mayor.  Odd how when it's down to just a couple of tokens, drop rates completely dry up.  They're trying to force me to use some of my elixir to buy the last two items.  Hey Gameloft... I've got nothing but time to kill.  Sorry.
> 
> As for the Wreck-it Ralph gang, all are at 10 except for Yess who is at 9 and Vanelope who is at 8.
> 
> Checking Cinderella, Lady Tremaine is 34 minutes away from finishing level 9.  Anastasia is at 7 and Drizella is at 8.  Not too terrible.
> 
> By the way, did anyone notice that the interns have roped Elastigirl into at least the first three quests?  So much for using her in the tower challenges so far.


I haven’t done any of elastigirl’s quests yet. I just keep putting her in the tower instead.

I only need one more badge for chief bogo. I actually don’t think it took that long to get him. I leveled up aurora until her and the prince could do their task. I haven’t used any elixir on him. I only have 13k elixir and it’s taken me like 3 months or more to get that far


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I have needed 1 ear hat and 1 ribbon for two days now to finally be a able to finish off the mayor.  Odd how when it's down to just a couple of tokens, drop rates completely dry up.  They're trying to force me to use some of my elixir to buy the last two items.  Hey Gameloft... I've got nothing but time to kill.  Sorry.
> 
> As for the Wreck-it Ralph gang, all are at 10 except for Yess who is at 9 and Vanelope who is at 8.
> 
> Checking Cinderella, Lady Tremaine is 34 minutes away from finishing level 9.  Anastasia is at 7 and Drizella is at 8.  Not too terrible.
> 
> By the way, did anyone notice that the interns have roped Elastigirl into at least the first three quests?  So much for using her in the tower challenges so far.



That last item or two always feels like they’re stretching it up. My Mayors level 9 at 23/50 and 25/50. Haven’t spent any elixir on items, because I forget we can, but would be close to done if I had.

For WiR I’ve finished Ralph, Felix, Calhoun and Spamley is leveling right now. Shanks ready for 10 and Yes is 6 Ear hats short. Vanelope is at level 8. Want to finish all the WIR before the tower challenge ends, but think Vanelope is gonna be tough.

Yeah, your doing great with Cinderella! If considerably behind you at levels 6, 7, 8.

Noticed the same thing with Elastiigirl. Finished top 10 in chapter 1, have 20/30 lanterns and sitting on 49 Hot Chocolates. Definitely feels like they’ve ratcheted up the requirement costs for this one though,


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> To make this one bearable, I’m taking advantage of the 2 hour collections, setting 1 hour timers and stocking up on Cinderella’s 1h item and WiR Wi-Fi and it’s paying off. Ignoring Vanellope, I’m 7 Yesss Ear hats away, from having all WiR finished collecting and ready to max level. 2 are already max leveled and a 3rd will be tonight!


That’s exactly my strategy too. Also helps build magic reserves. And also segways me nicely to the complaint I came here for: those 8 or so characters who DON’T have a 60 minute task. Heckin interns!


----------



## cpc7857

supernova said:


> By the way, did anyone notice that the interns have roped Elastigirl into at least the first three quests? So much for using her in the tower challenges so far



I'm saving them for the next chapter.  I noticed that after the first chapter, Nani and Lilo's quest is still waiting for me (because I don't have Lilo), so I'm pretty sure I can do them after Elastigirl is not my most helpful Tower character.


----------



## Hoodie

So ran the numbers this morning and unless I literally participate for every 2 hours cycle exactly and average 200 EC per cycle (not going to happen) I *might* have enough to get Cri-Kee.  Since I have no intention of waking up every 2 hours to play a game, I'm dropping the challenge now. I'd rather just gather tokens and level up. Good luck everyone hanging in!


----------



## mmmears

I can't remember the last time my parade dropped gems.  Seriously it's been ridiculously long since it's dropped anything at all.  Anyone else have this issue?



Hoodie said:


> So ran the numbers this morning and unless I literally participate for every 2 hours cycle exactly and average 200 EC per cycle (not going to happen) I *might* have enough to get Cri-Kee.  Since I have no intention of waking up every 2 hours to play a game, I'm dropping the challenge now. I'd rather just gather tokens and level up. Good luck everyone hanging in!



I'm not willing to set a timer and run my life by this game, especially if I have to play at night.  My quality of life and the health benefits of a good night's sleep far outweighs a few pixels on my phone.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I can't remember the last time my parade dropped gems.  Seriously it's been ridiculously long since it's dropped anything at all.  Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not willing to set a timer and run my life by this game, especially if I have to play at night.  My quality of life and the health benefits of a good night's sleep far outweighs a few pixels on my phone.



Went threw a long stretch where that was the case, but I’ve actuall had gems drop recently. In some rare occasions 2.

I refuse to set timers when I’m sleeping, my dog acts as one for me anyways.   That said, I’ve found setting alarms throughout the day has actually been very helpful and made playing the game more bearable. It goes off and it only takes me about a minute to collect and I don’t have to think about the game until the next time it goes off. Can’t tell you how many times I’d launch the game with 5 minutes left on a job and then get frustrated because I forgot to check back for a couple hours.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I don't set timers while I"m sleeping, I just sleep.  I'm still determined to get Cri-Kee.  Right now I have all of the tokens from chapter one and 23 of the tokens of Chapter 2 and I just keep doing my best to get all the tokens plus the 2000 EC to get him.  I also know that I have some crazy work schedules coming up, so I am a bit concerned I'll miss it, but hopefully I'll still get it.  What day does Chapter 3 happen?  Can someone let me know?  I always have trouble figuring out that part.  I know it says 3 days and some hours left for chapter 2, but what actually day (monday, tuesday, etc.) does chapter 3 start?  Thank you.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I can't remember the last time my parade dropped gems.  Seriously it's been ridiculously long since it's dropped anything at all.  Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not willing to set a timer and run my life by this game, especially if I have to play at night.  My quality of life and the health benefits of a good night's sleep far outweighs a few pixels on my phone.


I used to get at least 5 gems a day from the parade with all slots going. I don't think I got anything yesterday, but I did get 5 this morning.  So, I guess my drops are about the same.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm having a memory overload, school has veen kinda crazy lately...what is the deal with Mulan's comfy outfit?  Is that what happens next?


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I used to get at least 5 gems a day from the parade with all slots going. I don't think I got anything yesterday, but I did get 5 this morning.  So, I guess my drops are about the same.



Thanks.  I think it's been a couple of weeks for me...


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm having a memory overload, school has veen kinda crazy lately...what is the deal with Mulan's comfy outfit?  Is that what happens next?



I have no idea, but hoping someone here knows and will tell us!


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> I don't set timers while I"m sleeping, I just sleep.  I'm still determined to get Cri-Kee.  Right now I have all of the tokens from chapter one and 23 of the tokens of Chapter 2 and I just keep doing my best to get all the tokens plus the 2000 EC to get him.  I also know that I have some crazy work schedules coming up, so I am a bit concerned I'll miss it, but hopefully I'll still get it.  What day does Chapter 3 happen?  Can someone let me know?  I always have trouble figuring out that part.  I know it says 3 days and some hours left for chapter 2, but what actually day (monday, tuesday, etc.) does chapter 3 start?  Thank you.  Good luck to all.


I just checked my game and it currently says 3 days and 14 hours.  The hours take us to Friday, and the three days takes us to Monday.  So it should be Monday at 10am, if my math is correct.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Thanks.  I think it's been a couple of weeks for me...


Speaking of a couple of weeks, I cannot even tell you the last time I found a platinum chest in my park or by clearing a green checkmark.  I current have five (five gold chests in storage from finding them around my park in just two weeks.  Not a platinum to be found, though.  My how I miss receiving planters and flags.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Speaking of a couple of weeks, I cannot even tell you the last time I found a platinum chest in my park or by clearing a green checkmark.  I current have five (five gold chests in storage from finding them around my park in just two weeks.  Not a platinum to be found, though.  My how I miss receiving planters and flags.



I burned through all but one of my platinums when they released SBW.  I had found only one in all that time (yes, when yours were dropping so nicely) and I found a second one today.


----------



## hopemax

In my IOS game, I've actually been pleased with my parade gem drop rate.  The last parade today, I got 10 gems and I've even gotten a 15 gem parade not that long ago.  But a couple months ago it was horrible.  I was regretting buying the last parade spot because I was worried I wouldn't have enough to buy everything whatever event was going on at the time.  It would be days without a drop, running all the spots.  In Windows, I still need to open the last 2 parade spots (the ones that cost 195 gems each).  That one, I seem to get one drop a day or so.  Both games, I have broken the 600 gem mark which helps me relax since the event stuff costs 700 (2 premium characters, parade, building).  Maybe I'll be able to save for a parade spot in Windows.  And I'm sure now my gems will dry up again.

When the Mulan event started I had a Platinum chest in both games ready to collect on the first day, and one of my games had a 2nd one which I also opened.  I currently have one in my Windows game waiting to go on a platform.  No luck with Reflections of China though.


----------



## Arundal

I have noticed since Chapter 2 started and/or the updated the number of hot  chocolates has dropped to nearly zero. Got plenty in Chapter 1. So less characters and less hot chocolates are going to make this harder glad I horded my hot chocolates during chapter 1. Has anyone else noticed a difference?


----------



## Hoodie

Arundal said:


> I have noticed since Chapter 2 started and/or the updated the number of hot  chocolates has dropped to nearly zero. Got plenty in Chapter 1. So less characters and less hot chocolates are going to make this harder glad I horded my hot chocolates during chapter 1. Has anyone else noticed a difference?


Mine have gone up.  I got almost no drops in Chapter one. I ended chapter 1 with 3.  Yesterday, before I surrendered, I was up to 14.  Pretty much dropping every time.

I will say I can't believe they overlooked having hot chocolate stands dropping hot chocolate for TC.  That seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> Mine have gone up.  I got almost no drops in Chapter one. I ended chapter 1 with 3.  Yesterday, before I surrendered, I was up to 14.  Pretty much dropping every time.
> 
> I will say I can't believe they overlooked having hot chocolate stands dropping hot chocolate for TC.  That seems like a no brainer.



I have about 26 hot chocolates stocked up but did have 30 plus but my drop rate had been awful in Chapter 2. But hopefully will pick up.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> I just checked my game and it currently says 3 days and 14 hours.  The hours take us to Friday, and the three days takes us to Monday.  So it should be Monday at 10am, if my math is correct.



I appreciate your math skills.  All my  jobs are destroying my math skills for this game.  They used to be so good, now they are all mush.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I have noticed since Chapter 2 started and/or the updated the number of hot  chocolates has dropped to nearly zero. Got plenty in Chapter 1. So less characters and less hot chocolates are going to make this harder glad I horded my hot chocolates during chapter 1. Has anyone else noticed a difference?





Hoodie said:


> Mine have gone up.  I got almost no drops in Chapter one. I ended chapter 1 with 3.  Yesterday, before I surrendered, I was up to 14.  Pretty much dropping every time.
> 
> I will say I can't believe they overlooked having hot chocolate stands dropping hot chocolate for TC.  That seems like a no brainer.



Luckily mine have also gone up in chapter 2. I ended chapter 1 with 32 and got up to 56 yesterday. Currently at 52, but that will go down in the next day or two.

The hot chocolate stand makes too much sense, so they obviously didn’t think about it. 

Finished up purchasing my final lantern this morning, so I’m just stocking up on EC for chapter 3.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Luckily mine have also gone up in chapter 2. I ended chapter 1 with 32 and got up to 56 yesterday. Currently at 52, but that will go down in the next day or two.
> 
> The hot chocolate stand makes too much sense, so they obviously didn’t think about it.
> 
> Finished up purchasing my final lantern this morning, so I’m just stocking up on EC for chapter 3.



I need to purchase  couple more lanterns then I will just collect EC as well. Still not getting any Hot chocolates.


----------



## hopemax

I feel like my hot chocolate collection is way more than usual.  Been at 40+ in Windows, and around 50 in IOS.

I'm starting to feel nervous about getting enough EC for Crick-ee.  I am ranked highly in both leaderboards so I think my collection speed is okay.  But I am still 7 lanterns away in Windows and 4 in IOS.  7 lanterns is 3500 EC and at 250-280 per collection, that's a lot of collecting still to do.  So I'm not sure how much stockpiling I will really be able to do.


----------



## mmmears

I bought my final lantern this morning, so now I'm just collecting EC for part 3.  I don't see how I'm going to reach the 5th prize in this round though.  I'm still 20K points away from that one.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I bought my final lantern this morning, so now I'm just collecting EC for part 3.  I don't see how I'm going to reach the 5th prize in this round though.  I'm still 20K points away from that one.



If you already have all the lanterns, you should, unless you’re gonna have limit time to play this weekend. I’m about 16K away and not concerned about hitting it at all. I usually get the 5th/final progression prize with a day to spare.


----------



## tasmith1993

I really slacked off in chapter 1 so now I’m trying to play catch up. I’ve only got 15/30 lanterns so far. Hoping I can make up for it and earn enough EC to start chapter 3 off good.

Outside the event, I’m nearly done leveling my little mermaid characters. WIR seem to be moving along as well.
I got up to over 700 gems for the next event, so if I can earn enough for lady tremaine before then I will buy her to work on. Meh


----------



## Aces86

Doubt I will be able to get cri-Kee as I’m barely surviving these chapters - used some gems to speed things up- I’m really bad about checking every 2 hours lol


----------



## TheDauterive

A minor accomplishment, and a temporary one at that.

I finished leveling Lady Tremaine to 10 yesterday, which means that, if only until Cri-Kee is unlocked, I have all available characters leveled to 10.

It's kind of weird seeing no token drops from any characters or in any chest!


----------



## Arundal

Aces86 said:


> Doubt I will be able to get cri-Kee as I’m barely surviving these chapters - used some gems to speed things up- I’m really bad about checking every 2 hours lol



I hope I get Cru-kee but focusing on Mulan and the training camp first. I have all the objects from chapters 1 and 2 already so the final push in chapter 3 well we will see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Definitely feels like EC and point amounts per round are down (or they increased the requirements) as I just got my last lantern this morning and am still about 8k away from the cookie stand item.

I feel like I am checking my game as much as in the past (not setting alarms or anything but still every 2-3 hours for the most part) and have all the characters 

On the plus side it did get my final shell and upgraded my last Little Mermaid characternto level 10 a few days ago - still a ways to go with those broken WiFi signals for WiR characters


----------



## Haley R

I’m finally welcoming chief bogo! I feel like his last badge took at least a week if not longer


----------



## mmmears

@mikegood2 you were right.  I did get that concession thing through the tower last night, so I did it with time to spare and without setting any alarms or timers or playing during the night.


----------



## Araminta18

I just got my 30th lantern, so only about a day or so to get extra EC for the last token.  I'm getting a bit worried about getting the last token for Cri-Kee, especially cause I can't check my phone/play during the work day.  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## tasmith1993

Well I’m definitely not starting out chapter 3 with any extra EC! I will be lucky if I get the concession stand for chapter 2. Still have 6 lanterns to buy as well. 
I’ll have another 3-4 collections before I go to bed tonight, but think I need 5 at least for the concession stand.


----------



## Haley R

I just welcomed chief bogo and he is doing his first task. Judy is leveling up to 7 to do her task. 

So I have like 350 or so gems. I’m not sure if I should save these for the next event or if I should be buying premium characters? I haven’t bought any characters with gems yet.


----------



## mikegood2

Well, the game just took a wierd and unexpected turn for me right now. Had to send 4 WiR characters home because I can’t collect anything! 

I’m now just down to 2 WiR characters, my level 8 Vanelope and my ready to max Shank! Only need 4 Hero Medals, to take Vanelope to level 9 so I’m hoping she will be ready to level tomorrow and then it’s just down to focusing on collecting all of her items, including 100 more WiFi tokens.

*Edit*: That’s what I’m down to for WiR characters. I also have:

*Mayor* - Level 9 (31/50 and 34/50)

*Anastasia* - Level 7 (ready for 8 tomorrow)
*Drizella* - Level 8
*Lady* *Tremaine* - Leveling to 9 right now (10h left)


----------



## mcdall

Hi all!! I haven’t posted on here in a long time, but I’m finding this event impossible. I just did the math and for this second chapter we need 15,000 EC in 5 days. That means collecting EVERY 2 hours on the dot. 24 hours a day. 

All through the night?!? 

How are you getting enough EC? What am I missing? I collect every 2 hours during the day but I can’t collect all through the night. It’s bad enough getting woken up by my 3 yo son in the middle of the night (hence the post at this hour-I have a hard time falling back asleep).  I’m not going to let this game keep me up also

And my hot chocolate drops are awful, and are now going to be worse! I upgraded Eric and Felix, so bullseye’s task now has 2 other possible tokens it can drop now. 

I guess I should give up at this point? Definitely not fun if this is how they set up the event. Who makes a game where you need to play 24 hours a day?? Sorry to vent, but I’ve been playing since the beginning and I feel like it’s just gotten impossible; this isn’t fun. 

But thanks to all who post here. I like reading your tips from time to time


----------



## LeCras

mcdall said:


> Hi all!! I haven’t posted on here in a long time, but I’m finding this event impossible. I just did the math and for this second chapter we need 15,000 EC in 5 days. That means collecting EVERY 2 hours on the dot. 24 hours a day.
> 
> All through the night?!?



Don't forget you get 5,000 EC for passing the checkpoints too.


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> I just welcomed chief bogo and he is doing his first task. Judy is leveling up to 7 to do her task.
> 
> So I have like 350 or so gems. I’m not sure if I should save these for the next event or if I should be buying premium characters? I haven’t bought any characters with gems yet.


Save them.  Rumor is the next event will be almost immediately after this ends (2/14, 2/15).


----------



## CallieMar

mcdall said:


> Hi all!! I haven’t posted on here in a long time, but I’m finding this event impossible. I just did the math and for this second chapter we need 15,000 EC in 5 days. That means collecting EVERY 2 hours on the dot. 24 hours a day.
> 
> All through the night?!?
> 
> How are you getting enough EC? What am I missing? I collect every 2 hours during the day but I can’t collect all through the night. It’s bad enough getting woken up by my 3 yo son in the middle of the night (hence the post at this hour-I have a hard time falling back asleep).  I’m not going to let this game keep me up also
> 
> And my hot chocolate drops are awful, and are now going to be worse! I upgraded Eric and Felix, so bullseye’s task now has 2 other possible tokens it can drop now.
> 
> I guess I should give up at this point? Definitely not fun if this is how they set up the event. Who makes a game where you need to play 24 hours a day?? Sorry to vent, but I’ve been playing since the beginning and I feel like it’s just gotten impossible; this isn’t fun.
> 
> But thanks to all who post here. I like reading your tips from time to time



It is mathematically impossible for me to earn enough EC to get Cri-kee now. Mainly because I have no Mulan characters other than Mulan herself who is only at level 1 since I just bought her.

For the first Tower challenge, I didn’t have any Frozen or Incredibles characters other than the ones I bought during the event (and I think I won one in a legendary chest at the start) and I still managed to finish. For this TC, I had everyone except the stepsisters at 10, and while I’m missing most Incredibles characters I had enough hot cocoa to make up for it (meaning I was always able to use all character slots to battle). So they definitely made it pretty much impossible this time unless you have absolutely every character collection. Oh well.


----------



## Hoodie

Logged in the event this morning to pick up Mulan.  5000 EC - that was a surprise since the others have been 1500.  Even worse surprise was there are no characters to collect her ears for a level up.  So she will be sent home and join Rabbit as lonesome and stuck on a low level because there's virtually no way to level her up.

I'm glad I stopped this event days ago.  If we never have another TC, I will be quite happy.


----------



## Hoodie

BTW - you can buy Mulan's comfy outfit for $4.99. Otherwise you need Cri-Kee to get it. Needless to say, Mulan will be dressed in her lovely formal attire for quite some time.


----------



## Wdw1015

When this 3rd chapter opened up, Mulan task ear tokens became available, however, I already have her to level 10. Chalk this up to yet another glitch I assume...

EDIT - just realized these are for her Warrior costume.


----------



## KPach525

Wdw1015 said:


> When this 3rd chapter opened up, Mulan task ear tokens became available, however, I already have her to level 10. Chalk this up to yet another glitch I assume...
> 
> EDIT - just realized these are for her Warrior costume.


No, it’s for her comfy costume

Edit: well damn you just made me realize she has 2 active costumes now


----------



## Hoodie

KPach525 said:


> No, it’s for her comfy costume
> 
> Edit: well damn you just made me realize she has 2 active costumes now



One costume either needs Cri-Kee or real money.  The other needs fabric ONLY from ruby chests - which you can either get for 25 gems a piece or use real money.

But it's not a cash grab.


----------



## tasmith1993

I opened a few legendary chests since I was missing quite a bit of stuff and Mulan is my favorite movie. I actually got lucky and got the lantern attraction, Mulan float, and 2 of the useless costumes. 
I hated to waste the gems but happy I got the attraction. 

It’s going to be a close call for crickee, I will probably have to use some gems if I want him and the warrior costume


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> No, it’s for her comfy costume





KPach525 said:


> No, it’s for her comfy costume
> 
> Edit: well damn you just made me realize she has 2 active costumes now


oh and you can only get the warrior fabric from ruby chests. Terrible, terrible, cash grab. Not surprised in the least.


----------



## Figarro

Hoodie said:


> Logged in the event this morning to pick up Mulan.  5000 EC - that was a surprise since the others have been 1500.  Even worse surprise was there are no characters to collect her ears for a level up.  So she will be sent home and join Rabbit as lonesome and stuck on a low level because there's virtually no way to level her up.
> 
> I'm glad I stopped this event days ago.  If we never have another TC, I will be quite happy.



I was surprised (and disappointed) too to see she costs 5000 EC. But perhaps the cost is to make her on par with the other princess in WIR event?


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> oh and you can only get the warrior fabric from ruby chests. Terrible, terrible, cash grab. Not surprised in the least.


I noticed that too.  I wonder if they'll wind up loading us up with chests the way they did with the button fabric.  But if there is no other way to get the fabric other than to burn gems or to pay, I will happily forego this costume.  Add it to the others that I never bothered getting and have been perfectly fine without.


----------



## lme30005

I just managed to get all the tokens for cri-kee in both chapters but didn’t get the crystal ‘vanquished’ in chapter 2 or the stand. Does that matter? Finding this event challenge more difficult than the others


----------



## supernova

Also note kids:  we'll need to collect 20 of those comb things before Mickey can go back to a dedicated hot cocoa collection.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Also note kids:  we'll need to collect 20 of those comb things before Mickey can go back to a dedicated hot cocoa collection.



Yeah I just came on here to say this. So those hot chocolates are going to be harder to get now.


----------



## Hoodie

I feel like they are mocking us with this event.  I mean, many events are thinly veiled cash grabs, but this one seems in-your-face cash grab.  Like they aren't even trying to hide it anymore.


----------



## kaetra

I just noticed that you can buy all of Mulan’s tokens in Merlin’s shop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if I missed this but is it only during this event you can work towards Mulan’s Comfy outfit or can you continue after the event

Seems like a big overlap of characters for the tower and the glitch fabric (being the Mulan characters) so challenge if both things can only be worked towards during the event


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yeah I just came on here to say this. So those hot chocolates are going to be harder to get now.


Especially when there are only two character in the Mulan set available until we have the dumb cricket.  That's two cocoas every four hours.


----------



## mikegood2

mcdall said:


> Hi all!! I haven’t posted on here in a long time, but I’m finding this event impossible. I just did the math and for this second chapter we need 15,000 EC in 5 days. That means collecting EVERY 2 hours on the dot. 24 hours a day.
> 
> All through the night?!?
> 
> How are you getting enough EC? What am I missing? I collect every 2 hours during the day but I can’t collect all through the night. It’s bad enough getting woken up by my 3 yo son in the middle of the night (hence the post at this hour-I have a hard time falling back asleep).  I’m not going to let this game keep me up also
> 
> And my hot chocolate drops are awful, and are now going to be worse! I upgraded Eric and Felix, so bullseye’s task now has 2 other possible tokens it can drop now.
> 
> I guess I should give up at this point? Definitely not fun if this is how they set up the event. Who makes a game where you need to play 24 hours a day?? Sorry to vent, but I’ve been playing since the beginning and I feel like it’s just gotten impossible; this isn’t fun.
> 
> But thanks to all who post here. I like reading your tips from time to time



First of all, I understand your frustration. It feels like the most recent events are designed to get us to log in every hour or two or we feel like were falling behind. I understand the developers desire to get us to log in and play multiple times a day, but it really feels like they’re really pushing their luck lately.

As far as EC goes, while it definitely feels like they have made this one more difficult, you can still collect enough and get a whole nights sleep, *IF* you have all the characters. I think I’m getting in 8 to 10 collection cycles in a day and I was able to get the maximum progression reward with over a day to spare.



Figarro said:


> I was surprised (and disappointed) too to see she costs 5000 EC. But perhaps the cost is to make her on par with the other princess in WIR event?



Understand the disappointment, but think this has been the case for every tower challange? Honestly, I’ve got all the characters and attractions for these challenges, so I really haven’t paid that much attention to the costs.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Especially when there are only two character in the Mulan set available until we have the dumb cricket.  That's two cocoas every four hours.



How else are they are they gonna get people to spend gems/cash at the end of an event? 

I’m just glad I still had 50 hoarded up before chapter 3 started because it looks like I’m gonna be going thru them fast.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> As far as EC goes, while it definitely feels like they have made this one more difficult, you can still collect enough and get a whole nights sleep, *IF* you have all the characters. I think I’m getting in 8 to 10 collection cycles in a day and I was able to get the maximum progression reward with over a day to spare.


Ten collection cycles is 20 hours.  With only 24 hours in a day, I hope your idea of a whole night's sleep does not entail 4 hours.  Shipping a few Ambien your way.


----------



## Hoodie

Oof.  They are being torn apart on their facebook page.  They may have pushed too hard with this one.

At this point I'm more interested in what could be pending on the 15th.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry if I missed this but is it only during this event you can work towards Mulan’s Comfy outfit or can you continue after the event
> 
> Seems like a big overlap of characters for the tower and the glitch fabric (being the Mulan characters) so challenge if both things can only be worked towards during the event



Yeah I don't think that was an accident.  Each event is pushing us to the point where we will either have to spend real money or lose.  We get closer every time.


----------



## mmmears

Hoodie said:


> Oof.  They are being torn apart on their facebook page.  They may have pushed too hard with this one.
> 
> At this point I'm more interested in what could be pending on the 15th.



It's always like that on FB, then people send in their money.  And enticing people to something coming up?  It means you're still hooked.  This is not all that dissimilar from the marketing model drug dealers use.  I know, I know, I am cynical about this game.  But it you take a step back and watch how they keep tightening the noose it's clear IMHO.


----------



## AJGolden1013

kaetra said:


> I just noticed that you can buy all of Mulan’s tokens in Merlin’s shop.



This is not the case for my game. You must be very lucky


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Ten collection cycles is 20 hours.  With only 24 hours in a day, I hope your idea of a whole night's sleep does not entail 4 hours.  Shipping a few Ambien your way.



 That’s true, maybe the 10 is a little to ambitious. That said, I usually collect first thing in the morning and right before going to bed (maybe spent 2 or 4 gems), so if you collect every 2 hours you can technically get in 9 collections and still get 8 hours of sleep.

Like a said before, I don’t set alarm during the night, but I wake up a few times during the night so it’s fairly easy to collect once. I’m just a bad sleeper, lucky I’m not old enough that it’s because I need to use the bathroom yet.  The cold weather last week didn’t help, either, since I had a restless dog who woke me up more often than usual.


----------



## mmmears

I was reading the angry posts over on FB, just for fun, and I found this gem:

I would start complaining to Disney directly and here’s why - DMK/Gameloft is licensing the Disney brand for this game. Somewhere in their contract, they are required to uphold the Disney brand in good standing. By complaining consistently to DISNEY directly (social media @‘s on Twitter, Facebook, etc) the community becomes the squeaky wheel. If enough of us complain to DISNEY directly, they will likely take note and contact game loft for not upholding their end of the branding bargain.




AJGolden1013 said:


> This is not the case for my game. You must be very lucky



I can buy 2 of the 3 items needed with elixirs, but not all 3.  That would be great if I could.


----------



## Hoodie

mmmears said:


> It's always like that on FB, then people send in their money.  And enticing people to something coming up?  It means you're still hooked.  This is not all that dissimilar from the marketing model drug dealers use.  I know, I know, I am cynical about this game.  But it you take a step back and watch how they keep tightening the noose it's clear IMHO.


Absolutely.  It's frustrating to see people complain about how hard it is and then post "I spent $XXX on this game and NOTHING!" Well, you dingbat, that's why they don't change. You keep sending them money.

And why I ran the numbers on the TC last week and realized I was done.  I want to see what the new characters are, but no real world money on this. If they keep tightening much more, I'll just remove the app.  I've done it on other games.  No skin off my back!


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Ten collection cycles is 20 hours.  With only 24 hours in a day, I hope your idea of a whole night's sleep does not entail 4 hours.  Shipping a few Ambien your way.



Well, technically 10 collections are only 18 hours.  The first one happens with "no wait" because it's the overnight.  Now, we're at 6 hours of sleep.  Assuming, someone's bladder requires a middle of the night visit, someone could get 10 collections in and still get in 7+hours of sleep.  

But who wants to maintain that strict 2 hr schedule for the length of the event.  Don't people have obligations that involve others that would delay a timely collection each time (meetings, phone calls, in the car driving, getting dinner, etc).  My problem is always sleeping in.


----------



## AJGolden1013

EDIT, after rebooting my game several times I was able to find the tokens in Merlin's shop. Thank you


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> Save them.  Rumor is the next event will be almost immediately after this ends (2/14, 2/15).


Awesome thank you! I was gone for a week so I haven't been paying attention much. 

I got all of the characters and attractions from this event. There's no way I'll get Crick-ee so should I just hold onto the EC and not spend it?


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Awesome thank you! I was gone for a week so I haven't been paying attention much.
> 
> I got all of the characters and attractions from this event. There's no way I'll get Crick-ee so should I just hold onto the EC and not spend it?



The EC has not been carring over or converted to gems


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> The EC has not been carring over or converted to gems


So I guess I'll just let it sit. I have no use for it.


----------



## Pocahontas618

Someone on my leader board is out of control they have 62,000 pts


----------



## xthebowdenx

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry if I missed this but is it only during this event you can work towards Mulan’s Comfy outfit or can you continue after the event
> 
> Seems like a big overlap of characters for the tower and the glitch fabric (being the Mulan characters) so challenge if both things can only be worked towards during the event


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## supernova

So I have all of the objects for Mulan's comfy outfit except for the fabric that I need the stupid cricket to get.

That said, I now have 20/25 ear hats.  Five to go before I start stockpiling EC to get the character.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So I have all of the objects for Mulan's comfy outfit except for the fabric that I need the stupid cricket to get.
> 
> That said, I now have 20/25 ear hats.  Five to go before I start stockpiling EC to get the character.



Is it possible to have less than 0% in comfy costumes? If so, than that’s where my interest lies in Mulan’s.

How were you able to get both of your collected already? Think I’m 1/8 for both items but then again I didn’t even realize their were items to collect until 2 or 3 hours ago. Not that it matters, since I’m sure I’ll collect them all before the cricket can.

Also looks like your doing more 2 hour collects than I am since I’m only at 17/25.


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> So I guess I'll just let it sit. I have no use for it.



If you buy Crickee's 2nd and 3rd item, those will carry over.  Then if there is ever another opportunity to get him you will already have a bunch of his tokens.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> If you buy Crickee's 2nd and 3rd item, those will carry over.  Then if there is ever another opportunity to get him you will already have a bunch of his tokens.


Ah okay that makes sense. I’ll go ahead and do that then. Thanks!


----------



## karmstr112

TheDauterive said:


> A minor accomplishment, and a temporary one at that.
> 
> I finished leveling Lady Tremaine to 10 yesterday, which means that, if only until Cri-Kee is unlocked, I have all available characters leveled to 10.
> 
> It's kind of weird seeing no token drops from any characters or in any chest!



I am in awe. I've got 7 characters still leveling up.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Is it possible to have less than 0% in comfy costumes? If so, than that’s where my interest lies in Mulan’s.
> 
> How were you able to get both of your collected already? Think I’m 1/8 for both items but then again I didn’t even realize their were items to collect until 2 or 3 hours ago. Not that it matters, since I’m sure I’ll collect them all before the cricket can.
> 
> Also looks like your doing more 2 hour collects than I am since I’m only at 17/25.



Drop rates have been pretty solid for me this time around on the other items.  For the cricket stuff, I have been able to check in regularly during the day, plus I was in the top ten each time, which gave me extra EC.  I started off levels two and three with a nice extra pile of currency.  Starting off this level, I was immediately able to buy 13 hats, so I was already half way there.  Whereas you had about 15 more cocoas than starting this level.


----------



## supernova

Ears are done.  1,100 more EC before I have that dumb cricket.  Should have it by day's end so I can clear that one final task in my quest book.


----------



## tasmith1993

Only up to 9/25 ears and checked pretty regularly yesterday. Already got 2 collections today so hopefully I can stay on top of checking every 2 hours


----------



## Haley R

I just wasted 60 gems on a mulan chest and got a festival lantern. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I just wasted 60 gems on a mulan chest and got a festival lantern. Are you kidding me?



Sorry, buying chests have never worked for me. Still working on hats, still need a lot yet. But as I did not have Mulan and bought the Training Camp guess I am doing okay. Will save my 300 plus gem if I need to speed things up later.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Drop rates have been pretty solid for me this time around on the other items.  For the cricket stuff, I have been able to check in regularly during the day, plus I was in the top ten each time, which gave me extra EC.  I started off levels two and three with a nice extra pile of currency.  Starting off this level, I was immediately able to buy 13 hats, so I was already half way there.  Whereas you had about 15 more cocoas than starting this level.



yeah, I am not nearly to where you are (though do have enough combs for the comfy outfit) but I have been pleasantly surprised at drop rates, including from the buildings - so every time I do Merlin's gather spell feels like I get at least one item for one of her new costumes

But yeah, will need the cricket for one of the comfy costume items and then the ruby chests for one item for her armor, so we shall see about those - but I was fearing it would be worse to get the other items than it has been


----------



## Arundal

As I just got Mulan, used some Merlin points to help level her to 4. I don’t have any other Mulan characters to help unless I get Cri- Kee. I did not want to waste time to get EC point by trying to get tokens that Mulan needed. So worth it in my book.


----------



## Mattimation

Just got a puzzle piece clue to the next event - it was a lot of stars with one shining very brightly. I'm guessing it's Pinocchio, since there aren't really any spacey movies left that we don't have (other than Treasure Planet, but Disney seems to have erased that one from their records so I doubt it's that one)


----------



## Hoodie

Piece of a cloud for my puzzle piece.  I'm guessing Princess and the Frog?  PatF would make a ton of sense because Mardi Gras is coming up. If the event does start on the 15th, it would end on or just after the start of Mardi Gras.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Sorry, buying chests have never worked for me. Still working on hats, still need a lot yet. But as I did not have Mulan and bought the Training Camp guess I am doing okay. Will save my 300 plus gem if I need to speed things up later.


It’s alright I just won’t make that mistake again.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I just wasted 60 gems on a mulan chest and got a festival lantern. Are you kidding me?



Yuck.  I only spend gems on something that's guaranteed (like a character), not on a lottery ticket.  Even the regular platinum chests tend to not work in my favor.  I still don't even have the ice rink that I don't want anymore.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

TRAINING DUMMY ?!


----------



## tweeter

So what's up with Cri-Kee and Mushu having a side quest before we've had a chance to welcome Cri-Kee? Another not so subtle method to get us to buy Cri-Kee?


----------



## Quellman

HappyRoadTrip said:


> TRAINING DUMMY ?!


Training Dummy = Interns at Game Loft.  



I'm only at 13 hats for Crikee. Should be able to get him before the event ends.  I'd like the comfy costume just because all the other princesses have them, but it isn't this Springs 'must have' so Edna Mode can hang out to it until it show up on the clearance rack.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Haley R said:


> I just wasted 60 gems on a mulan chest and got a festival lantern. Are you kidding me?



That’s why this premium game is so evil, people pay actual money for these chests. You could spend $10-20 and still not get a character. I wonder if Gameloft would actually make more money if players could buy virtual items rather than a “lottery ticket.”

Only time I buy a chest is if I’ve got enough gems to spare, and if the odds of getting what I want are _at least_ 10%. What’s bad is the math. Let’s say you have two characters in a chest that are 5% chance each. That’s not 10%! If you add up everything in the chest, you don’t get 100%. Instead of having a one and ten chance, you still have a 1 in 20. That seems to be the odds of winning anything desirable. But even certain characters won’t have equal odds, and the odds of those get smaller and small. Like 4-3% chance!!!


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Here’s my piece:


----------



## hopemax

Hoodie said:


> Piece of a cloud for my puzzle piece.  I'm guessing Princess and the Frog?  PatF would make a ton of sense because Mardi Gras is coming up. If the event does start on the 15th, it would end on or just after the start of Mardi Gras.



Also, Tiana has a comfy outfit in Ralph Breaks the Internet that they would want to get in the game.  So I agree with the speculation that it is Princess and the Frog.

I really can not believe we are doing 3 events basically, back to back.  I'm going to be in FL, for this one, but I've gotten in the habit of dragging my laptop with me (especially now that we are visiting the theme parks less and spending more time at my Dad's house).


----------



## Nessats

I just welcomed Cri-Kee.  His four hour task that will collect the comfy Mulan fabric has three other conflicts: his cricket cage (it's not a lantern) token, his ear hat token, and the Discipline & Strength token that is used for all the Mulan characters.  Her fabric drop is rare.


----------



## galaxygirl76

We're on vacation right now so I've barely been on more than once a day to keep my streak going. Got Mulan with event currency as I was hoping to do, which was pretty much all I really wanted out of this event so I'm satisfied.


----------



## luther10

Hoodie said:


> Piece of a cloud for my puzzle piece.  I'm guessing Princess and the Frog?  PatF would make a ton of sense because Mardi Gras is coming up. If the event does start on the 15th, it would end on or just after the start of Mardi Gras.


Sounds good...  Both the Wreck it Ralph and the Lilo and Stitch events made me watch their movies...  Now this is going to do the same, haha...


----------



## luther10

galaxygirl76 said:


> We're on vacation right now so I've barely been on more than once a day to keep my streak going. Got Mulan with event currency as I was hoping to do, which was pretty much all I really wanted out of this event so I'm satisfied.


Glad to see a bit of positive energy coming from a DMK player... cause the vibe over on Facebook and the Gameloft forum is so negative right now, yikes...
Some of the complaints are valid for sure, but I feel like most of them are not warranted.  

Anyway, I'm 3 earhats from Crinkee, so I can probably start on the comfy fabric tonight.


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> Piece of a cloud for my puzzle piece.  I'm guessing Princess and the Frog?  PatF would make a ton of sense because Mardi Gras is coming up. If the event does start on the 15th, it would end on or just after the start of Mardi Gras.



I’m personally far less concerned about what the next event is than when it is. The 15th would be *WAY TO SOON!!! *Ideally, for me at least, a minimum of 3 or 4 weeks between events is required.


----------



## Mattimation

Hoodie said:


> Piece of a cloud for my puzzle piece.  I'm guessing Princess and the Frog?  PatF would make a ton of sense because Mardi Gras is coming up. If the event does start on the 15th, it would end on or just after the start of Mardi Gras.



Oh it's totally Princess and the Frog. They just posted another clue on Instagram with a piece of stained glass in front of Princess Fairytale Hall. Tiana is the only princess we don't have yet with stars as an integral part of her story - I've seen some people say Moana because she uses the stars to navigate, but she's not really a Princess yet.


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> Glad to see a bit of positive energy coming from a DMK player... cause the vibe over on Facebook and the Gameloft forum is so negative right now, yikes...
> Some of the complaints are valid for sure, but I feel like most of them are not warranted.
> 
> Anyway, I'm 3 earhats from Crinkee, so I can probably start on the comfy fabric tonight.



Don’t read the Facebook or Gameloft forums, but what are the main complaints? 

If they’re really getting that much negative feedback, warranted or not, than I really think they need to do a better job listening. A quick turnaround between events isn’t going to help them.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Don’t read the Facebook or Gameloft forums, but what are the main complaints?
> 
> If they’re really getting that much negative feedback, warranted or not, than I really think they need to do a better job listening. A quick turnaround between events isn’t going to help them.



The same as they are here.  Lack of land, bad token drop rates, the fact that to even have a chance at completing this event without spending real money, you have to be married to your device and not sleep, even for Day 1 players.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> The same as they are here.  Lack of land, bad token drop rates, the fact that to even have a chance at completing this event without spending real money, you have to be married to your device and not sleep, even for Day 1 players.



I agree.  Kind of like this forum, but on steroids.  Hundreds of likes on posts where people call Gameloft out for being greedy.  Then Gameloft makes it 1,000 times worse by replying to the one or two "I love everything about this please take all my money" posts, thanking the posters, while completely ignoring posts that aren't praising their every idiotic move.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> The same as they are here.  Lack of land, bad token drop rates, the fact that to even have a chance at completing this event without spending real money, you have to be married to your device and not sleep, even for Day 1 players.



Well I agree about the land. I think there decision to add all that land, what 8 months to a year plus ago (?) and just continue leaving it locked, makes it that much worse, with event the don’t do A plot or two of land.

Token drops are just so inconsistent. I’m becoming more and more of a fan of 100% drop rates, and just increase the requirement results or job times.

Well the real money thing is an issue with most FTP games. Does feel like they’re being a little more in your face/pushy with things lately. Funny thing is I use to always buy something each event, to support the game, but their recent actions have made me revisit that. Not planning one giving them any more money.

The time requirement/grindyness of the game does feel like it’s been racketed up. Most of us want/need more of a break between events. If they start the next event on the 15th, they better be prepared for more negative feedback.


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> Anyway, I'm 3 earhats from Crinkee, so I can probably start on the comfy fabric tonight.


Make sure you also have the extra 2,000 currency you will need to welcome him.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Token drops are just so inconsistent. I’m becoming more and more of a fan of 100% drop rates, and just increase the requirement results or job times.


I'm still not sold on the whole 100% drop idea.  This is a game of chance, which is what makes it a game to begin with.  Where is the fun in knowing that you are going to get a token every single time? There wouldn't be a point.  Hell, if someone told me that I would get a 100% return on my winnings in Vegas if I stayed in town for two days instead of one, I would do it.  But that isn't how life works.


----------



## supernova

I've received a few Anastasia wishes already.  Today I got my first Drizella wish.  At least we're getting pumpkin tokens for them.


----------



## Hoodie

I actually wonder if the quick event turnaround after the TC is to distract from the negative feedback about this TC. It seems to be working too.  This morning the forums were full of complaints and the TC.  Now it's all happy speculation about the next group of characters.  It went about 90/10 negative/positive to 20/80.  You have a couple complaining about the quick turnaround but most seem excited.

Brilliant actually.


----------



## Araminta18

9 more hats to get Cri-Kee.  Cutting this tower event a bit close, but hopefully I can get him, even if I can't play at work...I'm hopeful!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm still not sold on the whole 100% drop idea.  This is a game of chance, which is what makes it a game to begin with.  Where is the fun in knowing that you are going to get a token every single time? There wouldn't be a point.  Hell, if someone told me that I would get a 100% return on my winnings in Vegas if I stayed in town for two days instead of one, I would do it.  But that isn't how life works.



It’s also a Park builder, but they also gave up on that aspect of the game a long time ago. 

Seriously though, I don’t mind the chance aspect of games, but there are times where drops are really broken. We can get on here and hear people complain how awful their drop rates are and a few days later almost everyone’s droprates drastically improve. In those situations the developers obviously altered the drop % rates. Have the ever told us what the percentage chances of rare, epic and legendary are? Or is it something they change from time to time?

I started playing the game because the parkbuilding aspect of the game intrigued m, but the developers obviously dropped that aspect of the game. I guess most of the reason I still play is to get new characters/buildings and complete them. The storyline aspect of the game never meant much to me and can’t tell you the last time I’ve read them. I think you’ve said you don’t read them either. Honestly, if it weren’t for the people on this board, I probably would have quit this game long ago.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> It’s also a Park builder, but they also gave up on that aspect of the game a long time ago.
> 
> Seriously though, I don’t mind the chance aspect of games, but there are times where drops are really broken. We can get on here and hear people complain how awful their drop rates are and a few days later almost everyone’s droprates drastically improve. In those situations the developers obviously altered the drop % rates. Have the ever told us what the percentage chances of rare, epic and legendary are? Or is it something they change from time to time?
> 
> I started playing the game because the parkbuilding aspect of the game intrigued m, but the developers obviously dropped that aspect of the game. I guess most of the reason I still play is to get new characters/buildings and complete them. The storyline aspect of the game never meant much to me and can’t tell you the last time I’ve read them. I think you’ve said you don’t read them either. Honestly, if it weren’t for the people on this board, I probably would have quit this game long ago.


Well, no.  It is still a park builder game.  But they gave up on the sham that it's a park designer game.  Yes, you can still put stuff where you want to, but not if the game is to be played in its entirety.  At this point, I think we can all agree that the aspect of "design your own park" has been gone for years now.  Especially it takes forum members to create charts to squeeze everything in perfectly.


----------



## hopemax

So I've done my math.  

In IOS, I need 4 more ear hats.  Or 2600 EC.  I still have to collect my last EC milestone which is 2500.  2000 goes for the Welcome, 500 to ear hat, so I have to collect 2100 more EC via the Tower.  That is 8 collections.  So hopefully, tomorrow evening.  That seems like it might be time to work on Mulan's comfy costume.

In Windows, I need 7 more ear hats, or 3 more than in IOS, 1950 EC, so an additional 7 collections, if I'm lucky.  So sometime on Thursday.  

So I should get Cri-kee in both games.  But I don't think Mulan's comfy costume is very likely in Windows.  Unless, the fabric Cri-kee can collect drops really easy.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Well, no.  It is still a park builder game.  But they gave up on the sham that it's a park designer game.  Yes, you can still put stuff where you want to, but not if the game is to be played in its entirety.  At this point, I think we can all agree that the aspect of "design your own park" has been gone for years now.  Especially it takes forum members to create charts to squeeze everything in perfectly.



True,  it is still a park builder, but the real sham is their utter disregard for players that want to design their park. I realize I won’t be able to fit everything and design it the way I’d like to, and I’m fine with that (for the most part). Layout doesn’t matter, all I want is for them to give enough land to fit whatever attractions they release in an event. Don’t care how they do it, 2 plots of land, fewer attractions or make them smaller. I don’t really think that’s much of an ask. It would be one thing if they didn’t have land that they could use, but they currently have 12 unopened plots of land.

Speaking of unopened land, I was curious to find out how long some of that land was added to the game and just looked it up. To my surprise they added the Frontier land during the LionKing update/event in Eary July 2017. In the year and a half they’ve only opened up 3/8 land section. Then later last year they opened up the new section and have only opened up 2/9 land sections. So all I’m saying is, while it’s there game and they can do whatever they want with it, it’s inexcusable they don’t give us land equal to attractions. I don’t really care about the stands (money grab) or platinum chests attractions.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> So I've done my math.
> 
> In IOS, I need 4 more ear hats.  Or 2600 EC.  I still have to collect my last EC milestone which is 2500.  2000 goes for the Welcome, 500 to ear hat, so I have to collect 2100 more EC via the Tower.  That is 8 collections.  So hopefully, tomorrow evening.  That seems like it might be time to work on Mulan's comfy costume.
> 
> In Windows, I need 7 more ear hats, or 3 more than in IOS, 1950 EC, so an additional 7 collections, if I'm lucky.  So sometime on Thursday.
> 
> So I should get Cri-kee in both games.  But I don't think Mulan's comfy costume is very likely in Windows.  Unless, the fabric Cri-kee can collect drops really easy.



I’d be shocked if they wouldn’t let us continue collecting Mulan’s Comfy costume after the TC ends. Since Cri-kee is required most players lucky enough to get him, wont until the last day or two.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> I’d be shocked if they wouldn’t let us continue collecting Mulan’s Comfy costume after the TC ends. Since Cri-kee is required most players lucky enough to get him, wont until the last day or two.



Remind me, how many times has event content been available beyond the length of the event?  It might go in Mulan chests after, but I don't think we should count on Cri-kee being able to work on fabric after.  Also remember, from GL's perspective we are just supposed to buy the bundle.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Remind me, how many times has event content been available beyond the length of the event?  It might go in Mulan chests after, but I don't think we should count on Cri-kee being able to work on fabric after.  Also remember, from GL's perspective we are just supposed to buy the bundle.



Agreed.  Why would they want to extend it when people will throw money at them if it ends with the event?


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Remind me, how many times has event content been available beyond the length of the event?  It might go in Mulan chests after, but I don't think we should count on Cri-kee being able to work on fabric after.  Also remember, from GL's perspective we are just supposed to buy the bundle.





mmmears said:


> Agreed.  Why would they want to extend it when people will throw money at them if it ends with the event?



Yeah, I’ve got to remind myself not to give them the benefit of the doubt that they will do the right thing. 

Luckily I don’t care about the Comfy costumes. If I can get it great, if not whatever. Eight er way they’re not getting any money or gems from me.


----------



## xthebowdenx

It’s sort of BS tho that Cri-Kee drops both of his items AND the fabric. So now I need to max out his items again just to HOPEFULLY get a fabric drop.


----------



## hopemax

So I actually have a positive to add about this game.  Although, this is more for the people responsible for the design and not the people responsible for game play...

Last night, I was going through my photos from our Tokyo Disney trip, and today I was clicking in the game and realized something looked familiar.  In the game, when you are going through the Fantasyland portal to Adventureland there is a South American looking temple.  Well, this is Raging Spirits in DisneySea.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

I am curious to know just how many people here were at a physical Disney Park at some point during this event.


----------



## AJGolden1013

With any luck, I will have crikee by the end of the day and then it’s jusy continual 4 hour cycles to gather the comfy frantically and I can do that at work.i figured out that I can tap the game and get what I want done in10.84 seconds so that’s a sip of water and everything should be fine.  I really need a life I think.  It’s a decent game and I really want that comfy fabric and while I do want the last concession stand I have no room, so the character and princess comfy outfits will suffice for me.


----------



## Quellman

UmmYeahOk said:


> I am curious to know just how many people here were at a physical Disney Park at some point during this event.


I have been in the past.  Wreck It Ralph for me.  Finished it without issue and playing it sporadically.  I am a day 1 player though. 

As for this event. It is every 2 hours or bust it seems, even for veteran players. A total miss by gameloft.


----------



## minniesBFF

I stopped participating in this event over the weekend, when it became clear that I don't dedicate enough time to the game to get enough EC for Cri-kee.  I'm not too upset, I don't really care about the character that much.

But, I really really hope that the next event is Princess and the Frog.  Now that, I care about!


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> It’s sort of BS tho that Cri-Kee drops both of his items AND the fabric. So now I need to max out his items again just to HOPEFULLY get a fabric drop.


I was able to buy each of the five items so now, provided the drop rates are OK, I will only be getting fabric every four hours.  I didn't buy the tea yet because I want to wait to see if I'll be able to get the 10,000 EC that his level 2 will require.  Otherwise, I will wait until the event is over and he is back to magic.  Then I will only need the five common tokens when they switch over.


----------



## mikegood2

Is this the first time they’ll had a live stream to during an event? I’m sure it’s not, but I’m really not liking the idea of possibly only having a 1 week break between events.

btw Welcomed Cri-kee this morning! went to bed last night with 1982 EC


----------



## PrincessP

mikegood2 said:


> Is this the first time they’ll had a live stream to during an event? I’m sure it’s not, but I’m really not liking the idea of possibly only having a 1 week break between events.
> 
> btw Welcomed Cri-kee this morning! went to bed last night with 1982 EC



Congrats!

Ditto...but I went to bed with 1998 EC. LOL


----------



## tasmith1993

Just collected and got up to 25k points for the 2500 EC reward. 
That bumped me up to 16/25 hats for crikee, with 585 EC left towards my next hat. I hope that I can manage to at least get him. I’d like the costumes just as a completionist but if I don’t get them oh well


----------



## UmmYeahOk

minniesBFF said:


> I really really hope that the next event is Princess and the Frog.  Now that, I care about!



_You got to *dig* a little deeper, here is what I’ve got:_


----------



## figment_jii

UmmYeahOk said:


> I am curious to know just how many people here were at a physical Disney Park at some point during this event.


I was, for most of the first Chapter.  I managed to collect enough to get all of the items before the chapter ended, but not enough to stock pile any extra event currency to help with the second Chapter.  That really put me behind and it's going to be difficult to get enough currency to get Cri-Kee before the event ends.  I'm a veteran player, so it really does seem like you need to be able to play multiple times per day in order to get enough currency to finish.


----------



## Aces86

Wish I would’ve thought to just hoard my EC so I can get Mulan as I don’t have any characters yet - did spend gems for a legendary chest and got Shang li though.


----------



## hopemax

UmmYeahOk said:


> I am curious to know just how many people here were at a physical Disney Park at some point during this event.



I have a remarkable ability to be on vacation for events.  And since I play one game on my Windows computer, which doesn't travel most places, it presents challenges.  I was in WA for Frozen, London for Beauty and the Beast, WDW for Aladdin, WDW for Snow White, while I had finished it before I left, the event was still going on when we were in Hong Kong Disneyland for Lilo & Stitch, Tokyo Disneyland for Wreck it Ralph, and apparently I'm going to be in WDW for whatever comes next.  I feel like there were a couple other events I'm missing, but those are the biggies I remember.


----------



## Acer

I came in to see if anyone else was having issues with EC. Looks like most of you have been able to do it  
I just figured that I still need 12,000 ec to get the items, then another 2000 to welcome him. Good part is at least I can stop playing .
Didnt do anything different this time than any other event and got every other character. 
Oh well


----------



## Gothmic

Acer said:


> I came in to see if anyone else was having issues with EC. Looks like most of you have been able to do it
> I just figured that I still need 12,000 ec to get the items, then another 2000 to welcome him. Good part is at least I can stop playing .
> Didnt do anything different this time than any other event and got every other character.
> Oh well



I am a day 1 player, and have never had EC issues in any event and I actually don't think I had EC issues in round 1 and 2 of this tower challenge. This 3rd round however has been brutal? I am only getting about 260 Maleficent Coins with each 2 hour collect. Is this what everyone else is getting? I am sending out a full roster each time, I have more cocoas than I could ever use. I still need 6 more tokens and then the 20000 to welcome him, I'm too lazy to do the math, but I would say it will be close and then leave no time to get the comfy outfit.

I do believe if Princess and The Frog is the next event, I will take that (and this last round of the tower challenge) as a sign my days in the game are done. Now if it is Pinocchio somehow, and I could have Jiminy Cricket running around my kingdom, that could lure me back in.


----------



## luther10

Just welcomed Crickee,  so he'll be working on fabric from now on...  Thought I can do it last night, but I forgot about the 2000ec required for the welcoming.   And this morning I reached the tier 4 EC reward, so that gave me enough...
Still thinking about the warrior costume, I don't think we will be getting more free sapphire chests....  It will be the most expensive costume in the game yet...  And if I don't get it before the end of the event, it'll just get worse when it's put in the legendary chests...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So is the only way to get the Warrior fabric really from ruby chests?  Guess no way I am getting that as not spending gems or $ for the chance of getting fabric towards an outfit 

Need 3 more items for Crikee and then the 2K EC to get him, have like 580 now so need like 3,300 EC, so like 12 more collections, so will be tight


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> So is the only way to get the Warrior fabric really from ruby chests?  Guess no way I am getting that as not spending gems or $ for the chance of getting fabric towards an outfit
> 
> Need 3 more items for Crikee and then the 2K EC to get him, have like 580 now so need like 3,300 EC, so like 12 more collections, so will be tight



I need 13 more hats and then the 2000 so I expect I will not get Cri-kee and will be happy with getting Mulan. The points have been raised pretty high if you were not here day 1 this time.  Just got the 2500 points and used on more hats so lots of points still needed. Been using gems and hot chocolate to speed up but won’t be enough. Very sad! And I won’t spend cash on this game. They need to be reasonable in the future. I had all characters except Mulan and Training Hut which I bought with EC. Just can’t make up the difference I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> I need 13 more hats and then the 2000 so I expect I will not get Cri-kee and will be happy with getting Mulan. The points have been raised pretty high if you were not here day 1 this time.  Just got the 2500 points and used on more hats so lots of points still needed. Been using gems and hot chocolate to speed up but won’t be enough. Very sad! And I won’t spend cash on this game. They need to be reasonable in the future. I had all characters except Mulan and Training Hut which I bought. Just can’t make up the difference I believe.



yeah, usually I have quite a bit of extra EC at the end of an event - usually have gotten the new character to level 2 at least ... but no way this time, and not like I played a lot less or anything so definitely either upped the totals needed or reduced the amount of EC per collection


----------



## mmmears

I feel like I'm falling behind.  I have all of Cri-Kee's items, but can't welcome him yet.  Still need a bit more EC.  This is tedious...


----------



## AJGolden1013

Clarification please.  For those that have Cri-Kee already.  How do you ensure that he gets fabrics?  Which tokens do I need to max out again?

Thank you all for your assistance


----------



## JenluvsDisney

AJGolden1013 said:


> Clarification please.  For those that have Cri-Kee already.  How do you ensure that he gets fabrics?  Which tokens do I need to max out again?
> 
> Thank you all for your assistance


You'll need to max out the cages and the ears to leave Cri-Kee with only the fabrics to collect.  Once you get Cri-Kee, if you complete the 1-hour quest with Cri-Kee and Mushu, you'll be rewarded with 2,000EC which should help with maxing out the desired items


----------



## AJGolden1013

JenluvsDisney said:


> You'll need to max out the cages and the ears to leave Cri-Kee with only the fabrics to collect.  Once you get Cri-Kee, if you complete the 1-hour quest with Cri-Kee and Mushu, you'll be rewarded with 2,000EC which should help with maxing out the desired items



Thank you


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Clarification please.  For those that have Cri-Kee already.  How do you ensure that he gets fabrics?  Which tokens do I need to max out again?
> 
> Thank you all for your assistance



@JenluvsDisney gave a great explanation. Just wanted to add that if you get an item to drop, fabric is statistically more likely because it’s less rare. That’s if you believe the developers rarity ratings are accurate.

*Fabric* = *Rare*
Cage = Epic
Ear Hat = Legendary


I’m still really shocked they are having a live steam on Friday! Your gonna have a lot of frustrated burnt out players trying to finish these items and probably not to happy with the developers. I woulda pushed it back a week or two.


----------



## Araminta18

wow, i feel way behind--still need 8 more hats to welcome Cri Kee!  you guys are fast!


----------



## Arundal

Araminta18 said:


> wow, i feel way behind--still need 8 more hats to welcome Cri Kee!  you guys are fast!



I still need 11. So you are doing okay.


----------



## hopemax

One Cri-kee Welcomed, finished that last event task which gave me EC to max out his lanterns.  So now his token drops are either ear hats or fabric.  Second Crik-ee, got all the tokens, but I need 1800 EC, so tomorrow.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> I still need 11. So you are doing okay.


I have no chance lol. So you guys are all doing better than me


----------



## supernova

So much for that nice extra load of gems for (re-)completing a character set.  No such luck this time around after welcoming Cri-kee.

On a side note, am I the only one who keeps watching to see if one of those little bratty kids are going to squish the cricket as he's hopping around?


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Clarification please.  For those that have Cri-Kee already.  How do you ensure that he gets fabrics?  Which tokens do I need to max out again?
> 
> Thank you all for your assistance


And while you're at it, don't bother buying the tea unless you're sure you will have the 10,000 to get him to level 2.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> And while you're at it, don't bother buying the tea unless you're sure you will have the 10,000 to get him to level 2.



I'm only interested in that costume now.  That's all I'm after, and thankfully I only need 6, fingers crossed it will happen.


----------



## supernova

Opened a platinum chest and received a shiny new pirate mast.  Happy birthday,  Merlin.


----------



## xthebowdenx

supernova said:


> Opened a platinum chest and received a shiny new pirate mast.  Happy birthday,  Merlin.


Same for me yesterday


----------



## xthebowdenx

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm only interested in that costume now.  That's all I'm after, and thankfully I only need 6, fingers crossed it will happen.


Two empty drops with only the fabric as an option. Even my cocoas have slowed to an abysmal rate.


----------



## RebeccaRL

The cricket is jumping around my park! 
And, I have to admit, he’s pretty darn cute.


----------



## Disney_Alli

RebeccaRL said:


> The cricket is jumping around my park!
> And, I have to admit, he’s pretty darn cute.



I need about one more collection to get the last EC to make that a reality too


----------



## RebeccaRL

Disney_Alli said:


> I need about one more collection to get the last EC to make that a reality too



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Disney_Alli

RebeccaRL said:


> Fingers crossed for you!



He's here! Just in time for me to head home and get to bed!


----------



## Haley R

I’m not gonna lie....I’m thinking about getting rid of the game. It causes me to be on my phone far too often and Dh is getting a little ticked about it. It’s not necessarily the game’s fault but I may be addicted


----------



## Quellman

A maximum of 14 more challenges until I can welcome that insipid cricket.  No hope for fabric.  I found this event a bit more challenging than most despite doing what I thought a good job of farming the event currency.  I suspect that Friday's live stream will end up in chaos from complaints from this event.  I doubt that they'll be introducing more permanent content since we are still working on the ugly on the inside step sisters and the duplicitous mayor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got the last item for Crikee - now just need enough EC to welcome him ... guess it will depend on my drop rates if I have enough time to get Mulan's comfee outfit


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> I’m not gonna lie....I’m thinking about getting rid of the game. It causes me to be on my phone far too often and Dh is getting a little ticked about it. It’s not necessarily the game’s fault but I may be addicted



Can you “schedule” your phone time when he’s otherwise occupied?  Not at all suggesting that you sneak to play the game - unless that would make it more exciting!

Do you still enjoy the game?  If not, maybe it’s tme for a break although I would really miss your posts. 

PS - I understand about the possibility of addiction since I’m the one who agonized over blowing all my free gems to stay up all night to play in a (probably vain) attempt to win the Animation Attraction a few weeks ago.  Even though I decided not to, it still bothers the completetist in me not to have that dang building.


----------



## 4CanadianMice

RebeccaRL said:


> The cricket is jumping around my park!
> And, I have to admit, he’s pretty darn cute.


Welcomed Cri-kee this morning and have to agree ... he's cute hoping around the park!


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> PS - I understand about the possibility of addiction since I’m the one who agonized over blowing all my free gems to stay up all night to play in a (probably vain) attempt to win the Animation Attraction a few weeks ago.  Even though I decided not to, it still bothers the completetist in me not to have that dang building.


You are really missing out by not having that attraction.  For instance, every Monday the park visitors go there for a free breakfast.  It's so cute to watch every single one of the kids come out eating pancakes, french toast, or omelettes.  And I won't even think about teasing you with what happens on Fridays!


----------



## tweeter

Welcomed Cri-Kee last night just before bed. I thought I needed another 2 hour challenge since I was short just a few EC. Sent my characters on the challenge then found enough buildings cursed to put me 4 EC under the 2000 needed. Then I found those silly firecrakers. So I got to welcome the cricket earlier than I expected and had 2 EC leftover. WooHoo! I'm trying to get the comfy fabric now.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> You are really missing out by not having that attraction.  For instance, every Monday the park visitors go there for a free breakfast.  It's so cute to watch every single one of the kids come out eating pancakes, french toast, or omelettes.  And I won't even think about teasing you with what happens on Fridays!



Uuuggghhh...just mean!!!


----------



## mmmears

RebeccaRL said:


> Uuuggghhh...just mean!!!



Seriously, I had completely forgotten about that thing until you mentioned it.  I don't have it either, but I'm ok with that I guess.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I’m not gonna lie....I’m thinking about getting rid of the game. It causes me to be on my phone far too often and Dh is getting a little ticked about it. It’s not necessarily the game’s fault but I may be addicted



I understand the frustration and contemplating quitting the game, but you would be missed on the board.

Also, don’t let the game off that easy, it is the fault of many of these types of games that work on and amplify the addictive aspects of them and gotten it down to a science. They don’t care about us, they care about the money and have no problem with non Whales quitting the game.

The biggest issue/problem with this event is they amplified the difficulty and time requirements if you want to Cri-Kee and the possibility of Mulans comfy outfit. Which I have zero interest in, but not getting it would bug me, if that makes any sense.   Add in the fact they’re having a live stream tomorrow and I think a decent number of players will also be contemplating quitting too.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> You are really missing out by not having that attraction.  For instance, every Monday the park visitors go there for a free breakfast.  It's so cute to watch every single one of the kids come out eating pancakes, french toast, or omelettes.  And I won't even think about teasing you with what happens on Fridays!


If I get rid of the game I’m gonna have to stay on here just to read your posts lol


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Can you “schedule” your phone time when he’s otherwise occupied?  Not at all suggesting that you sneak to play the game - unless that would make it more exciting!
> 
> Do you still enjoy the game?  If not, maybe it’s tme for a break although I would really miss your posts.
> 
> PS - I understand about the possibility of addiction since I’m the one who agonized over blowing all my free gems to stay up all night to play in a (probably vain) attempt to win the Animation Attraction a few weeks ago.  Even though I decided not to, it still bothers the completetist in me not to have that dang building.


I think overall I really need to cut back on my screen time and if I have to choose between this game or disboards I’m staying with the dis. I also play animal crossing and that takes up time too. I’ve recently just really gotten into my phone games I guess.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I understand the frustration and contemplating quitting the game, but you would be missed on the board.
> 
> Also, don’t let the game off that easy, it is the fault of many of these types of games that work on and amplify the addictive aspects of them and gotten it down to a science. They don’t care about us, they care about the money and have no problem with non Whales quitting the game.
> 
> The biggest issue/problem with this event is they amplified the difficulty and time requirements if you want to Cri-Kee and the possibility of Mulans comfy outfit. Which I have zero interest in, but not getting it would bug me, if that makes any sense.   Add in the fact they’re having a live stream tomorrow and I think a decent number of players will also be contemplating quitting too.


I may just scale back to checking like once in the morning and once at night and that’s it


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> If I get rid of the game I’m gonna have to stay on here just to read your posts lol


I aim to please.

How's the trip going?  Or how did it go?  Or something...


----------



## KPach525

Haley R said:


> I think overall I really need to cut back on my screen time and if I have to choose between this game or disboards I’m staying with the dis. I also play animal crossing and that takes up time too. I’ve recently just really gotten into my phone games I guess.


My DH also hates this game. So I really try to avoid playing around him and that’s not to hide it from him, but more so to respect our time together. Instead I make quick plays during bathroom breaks. I might be more behind than others, but we’re both happy.


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> I may just scale back to checking like once in the morning and once at night and that’s it


You can decide what you want from the game as well. No game should take over someone's life.  Once the cost of everything was leaked in this event, it made it easy to see that the choice was to let the game run my life or just not participate.  It's been a wonderful decision.  I check when I can, level up characters I want to level, not feel like I *need* to level.  Very casual.  I am not an "I need everything" person either.  I think I've maybe made one purchase with Merlin's elixirs.  I decided to focus on characters and not outfits or buildings. I hoard my gems to by event premium characters and then get what i can.  I've found it far more enjoyable to limit what I do rather than try to complete as much as I can in as short a time as possible.

Probably the exact opposite of what Gameloft wants, but they made this bed for themselves.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Forgive me if this has been brought up somewhere among the 1249 pages, but after over 2 years of playing, I finally noticed this: Buzz... ...he sometimes says the “the local flora is impressive.” I don’t believe he has ever said this in any movie or TV show, correct? Well, all this time, I think I’ve been hearing it wrong. What if all this time he has really been saying The local, Flora, is impressive!”


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> Probably the exact opposite of what Gameloft wants, but they made this bed for themselves.



Sadly, I’m sure they’ve run the number and have analytics, right or wrong, that show what they’re doing “the right thing” (for them). They will gladly throw away long time loyal players if they think the they will pull in more new players. I understand the rigid, but think it’s really short sighted.


----------



## mmmears

I agree with what others are saying.  I try to respect my personal health and family time by not being on my phone, setting timers, staying up all night, etc.  It's just a game.  I don't have to have it all. 10 years from now nobody will remember this game, but we will hopefully have wonderful memories of family, friends, vacations, etc.   In other words, don't let Gameloft trap you into thinking you need to play it all the time, or collect every last thing.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

When Disneyland was celebrating their 50th anniversary, they had a magnificent game called VMK (Virtual Magic Kingdom) even though it came out over 13 years ago, it is still a zillion times better than this game. Unlike a variety of other Disney internet based games, this one was entirely free, yet lasted 3 years. The belief was that they finally decided to end it after a horrificly bad quest pissed off every single one of their fan base, but really, even the paid games closed a few years after.

Anyway, the only thing DMK has going for it is that you can play it on your phone. That technology simply wasn’t around in 2005-2008. When the hype of this new 60th anniversary game came, I was really hoping that it would be more interactive like VMK, not simply a direct clone of every cheap farming game ever. With VMK, Disney offered premium content if you bought certain pins in the park. Such was the same with World of Cars, if you bought a diecast model. You could even do quests inside the physical park and earn content in the game if you completed it. But when the game closed, a lot of fans asked why Disney never sold virtual content? Exclusive magic, or an outfit, or a hat. It was so interactive that other players saw what you had and wanted even the free stuff. Some questioned paying for a month service. In World if Cars, this service gave your vehicle an exclusive look, and was cheap enough to agree to. I just don’t understand why Disney just allowed Gameloft licensing rights rather than make their own magical presence on your phone.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Two empty drops with only the fabric as an option. Even my cocoas have slowed to an abysmal rate.


Funny how these things happen right towards the end of an event, huh?  Especially when there is a bundle offered.  I got three fabrics pretty quickly, and once the bundle was offered, my drops have dried up all day.  Still have two days left to get the final three.  Sorry Gameloft, you aren't getting my money once again.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Forgive me if this has been brought up somewhere among the 1249 pages, but after over 2 years of playing, I finally noticed this: Buzz... ...he sometimes says the “the local flora is impressive.” I don’t believe he has ever said this in any movie or TV show, correct? Well, all this time, I think I’ve been hearing it wrong. What if all this time he has really been saying The local, Flora, is impressive!”


I don't think any of these sound bites are from movies.  They're just random lines provided by voicematch artists.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Sadly, I’m sure they’ve run the number and have analytics, right or wrong, that show what they’re doing “the right thing” (for them). They will gladly throw away long time loyal players if they think the they will pull in more new players. I understand the rigid, but think it’s really short sighted.


Right.  The longtime players are the ones who have wised up enough to not buy stuff.  It's the newer ones who are locked in to near impossible tasks to catch up, especially during these events, that are most likely to shell out the cash.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> My DH also hates this game. So I really try to avoid playing around him and that’s not to hide it from him, but more so to respect our time together. Instead I make quick plays during bathroom breaks. I might be more behind than others, but we’re both happy.


Big BIG ditto.


----------



## luther10

Thoughts on Chapter 3 of this tower event
1.  50000 is a lot for the concession stand price, basically you have to play nonstop, it's possible without gemming and waking up in the middle of the night, but you really need to be on top of your game during the day and check in every 2 hours
2.  The Milan warrior costume works just like Grumpy, ok it's not bad as Grumpy, but still it'll take an average of 6 Ruby chests (on top of the free one) to get enough fabric to obtain the costume 
3.  And now the comfy costume, Gameloft is really testing the players with this one...  Not only do you need to welcome Crickee first in order for him to work on the fabric, it's only task on fabric has token conflict with Crickees own tokens... And they are more likely to drop than the fabric token even though that one is rare and is more common than the other two...  so to maximize the comfy drop rate, one does need to use EC to buy all the Crickee tokens for level 2 first, and then youll have a chance at the costume


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I aim to please.
> 
> How's the trip going?  Or how did it go?  Or something...


Lol I literally laugh at all of your messages. Our trip was amazing!!! Everything about it was fantastic. We had so much fun. I’m not sure when we will be back to the world so it was a good trip before a break


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> My DH also hates this game. So I really try to avoid playing around him and that’s not to hide it from him, but more so to respect our time together. Instead I make quick plays during bathroom breaks. I might be more behind than others, but we’re both happy.


Yeah I might need to take that bathroom break approach. Thanks for that lol. I’m glad I’m not the only one with a spouse who doesn’t like it


----------



## KPach525

So I just did the math. I’m short 4 Crikee eat hats. So that would take me roughly 19 collections, assuming the minimum coin payback. That’s 38 hours of two hour turnaround play, and there is 45 hours left. So I literally have to be on the dot with my collections and I can get 7 hours of sleep over two nights... wow


----------



## UmmYeahOk

luther10 said:


> 2.  The Milan warrior costume works just like Grumpy, ok it's not bad as Grumpy, but still it'll take an average of 6 Ruby chests (on top of the free one) to get enough fabric to obtain the costume



I try to tell myself that if this game survives long enough, I will earn all those tokens eventually. Every year they bring back Mulan, so eventually enough free ruby chests will be given to complete the amount. Grumpy will take an insane amount longer though. The amount of free chests given will take years.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

KPach525 said:


> So I just did the math. I’m short 4 Crikee eat hats. So that would take me roughly 19 collections, assuming the minimum coin payback. That’s 38 hours of two hour turnaround play, and there is 45 hours left. So I literally have to be on the dot with my collections and I can get 7 hours of sleep over two nights... wow



I don’t even have enough yet for all the cricket cages. I have only myself to blame. Rather than spend my life on this frivolous game, my family went to the actual parks (WDW) in the freezing cold and rain, and I was even too exhausted in the hotel room to do more than just collect the daily award.

So my plan now is to not even bother with the remaining 3 cricket cages. I am just going to collect enough currency to 1) hopefully win enough gems in the point ranks, and 2) have enough event current that gets converted into gems for the next event. I try to buy at least one premium character. They used to be 150-170 for the first one, then 200 for the second, but with 200 and 300, it’s pretty difficult. Lately, I can only get the first towards the end of the game. I should have at least 100 gems by the start of the next event though.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> So my plan now is to not even bother with the remaining 3 cricket cages. I am just going to collect enough currency to 1) hopefully win enough gems in the point ranks, and 2) have enough event current that gets converted into gems for the next event. I try to buy at least one premium character. They used to be 150-170 for the first one, then 200 for the second, but with 200 and 300, it’s pretty difficult. Lately, I can only get the first towards the end of the game. I should have at least 100 gems by the start of the next event though.


Hate to be the one to do this to ya, but if memory serves correctly,  isn't this the event where currency doesn't convert over to gems? I think at one time we all got like one gem or something for our troubles.  So I would spend as much as you can because I believe it all just goes away afterwards.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Hate to be the one to do this to ya, but if memory serves correctly,  isn't this the event where currency doesn't convert over to gems? I think at one time we all got like one gem or something for our troubles.  So I would spend as much as you can because I believe it all just goes away afterwards.



Well if my memory serves me right, they do have a gem “conversion”. Problem is, like you said,  I believe it’s only 1 gem for everyone. Guess that’s better than nothing, but think I prefer 0. 1 just feels condescending to me.


----------



## 2010_Bride

UmmYeahOk said:


> I try to tell myself that if this game survives long enough, I will earn all those tokens eventually. Every year they bring back Mulan, so eventually enough free ruby chests will be given to complete the amount. Grumpy will take an insane amount longer though. The amount of free chests given will take years.



Wasn’t Grumpy supposed to be some crazy special character with all these great powers? We all went mental trying to get him and he does squat...zip...zilch...zero...(much like the grades these interns are earning.)


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Funny how these things happen right towards the end of an event, huh?  Especially when there is a bundle offered.  I got three fabrics pretty quickly, and once the bundle was offered, my drops have dried up all day.  Still have two days left to get the final three.  Sorry Gameloft, you aren't getting my money once again.



Same for me, but it only let me get 2 fabrics before the cricket started returning home empty handed.  No money will be coming from me, no matter how this ends.  I think it stinks that they added this onto the challenge in the first place.  The best thing about them was that I was able to finish early and not worry.



supernova said:


> Right.  The longtime players are the ones who have wised up enough to not buy stuff.  It's the newer ones who are locked in to near impossible tasks to catch up, especially during these events, that are most likely to shell out the cash.



Yep.  Imagine how much actual money it would take to catch up if you were a new player now.  I can't even fathom spending that kind of money on a game, especially this one, where it rarely matters if you have everything.



2010_Bride said:


> Wasn’t Grumpy supposed to be some crazy special character with all these great powers? We all went mental trying to get him and he does squat...zip...zilch...zero...(much like the grades these interns are earning.)



Yeah, he was.  Hasn't really lived up to the hype, has he?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> Hate to be the one to do this to ya, but if memory serves correctly,  isn't this the event where currency doesn't convert over to gems? I think at one time we all got like one gem or something for our troubles.  So I would spend as much as you can because I believe it all just goes away afterwards.



I sincerely doubt that I will magically get 25 cricket hats by the end of this event. I may as well try this.



> Wasn’t Grumpy supposed to be some crazy special character with all these great powers? We all went mental trying to get him and he does squat...zip...zilch...zero...(much like the grades these interns are earning.)



Never knew that. I just assumed that after buying two premium dwarves, there was no way any of us would allow an incomplete set, especially since he was the best dwarf. His attitude pretty much sums up the gamers experience.



mmmears said:


> Imagine how much actual money it would take to catch up if you were a new player now.  I can't even fathom spending that kind of money on a game, especially this one, where it rarely matters if you have everything.



How much is a one day ticket to a real Disney Park? How much do people really spend on this game?


----------



## Arundal

UmmYeahOk said:


> I sincerely doubt that I will magically get 25 cricket hats by the end of this event. I may as well try this.
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew that. I just assumed that after buying two premium dwarves, there was no way any of us would allow an incomplete set, especially since he was the best dwarf. His attitude pretty much sums up the gamers experience.
> 
> 
> 
> How much is a one day ticket to a real Disney Park? How much do people really spend on this game?



I don’t spend any money on this game, once I bought Eeyore, my favorite character. I am happy with Mulan I won’t get Cri-kee as I still need like nine hats then the 2000. Not happening and I have been playing about 1.5 years not since beginning


----------



## Haley R

UmmYeahOk said:


> I sincerely doubt that I will magically get 25 cricket hats by the end of this event. I may as well try this.
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew that. I just assumed that after buying two premium dwarves, there was no way any of us would allow an incomplete set, especially since he was the best dwarf. His attitude pretty much sums up the gamers experience.
> 
> 
> 
> How much is a one day ticket to a real Disney Park? How much do people really spend on this game?


A one day ticket to wdw is around $119 I think but now they have that new system where it depends when you’re going. I’ve never spent real money on this game and I never will


----------



## tasmith1993

Up to 22/25 ear hats with 485 EC. It's gonna be a rough time trying to finish it out for cri-kee unfortunately lol 
I am 3rd on my leaderboard so I'll happily take the 15 gems.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi guys!!  Thought I'd check-in.  Tower events are kinda boring to me...great for people who missed characters and attractions in the past, but doesn't really do much for me.  Other than the new little cricket I have jumping around the park pretending to look for fabric (that he can't seem to find!) this event has been pretty uneventful.  So, I've been spending my time leveling up characters lately.  

Here is my current list:
Mayor lv 9 (got him on 12/29...he is a stubborn fella)
Vanelope lv 8
Drizella lv 9
Anastasia lv 8
Cri-kee lv1

Think I should be almost done by the time the next event begins, except for the Mayor probably.  I think he might be stealing his tokens back when I'm not looking.
I still need 4 comfy fabrics for Mulan's Comfy outfit and I'm not going for the Warrior Costume.  She'll have to be content with new loungewear for now...that is if Cri-kee earns his keep in the next day.

Where is everyone else at???  Anyone get the China Attraction?  I have 1 platinum, but I think I'm going to save it for the event.  I really don't need another Musical Fountain right now anyways...


----------



## supernova

Alrighty.  With this collection I just got the Breakfast Congee Stand.  One fabric away from the comfy costume but I want to wait because I can use Cri-kee in this next round, rather than use another of my dwindling cocoas.  Now the press is on to reach 10,000 currency to maybe get the cricket to 2.


----------



## RebeccaRL

tasmith1993 said:


> Up to 22/25 ear hats with 485 EC. It's gonna be a rough time trying to finish it out for cri-kee unfortunately lol
> I am 3rd on my leaderboard so I'll happily take the 15 gems.



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> Alrighty.  With this collection I just got the Breakfast Congee Stand.  One fabric away from the comfy costume but I want to wait because I can use Cri-kee in this next round, rather than use another of my dwindling cocoas.  Now the press is on to reach 10,000 currency to maybe get the cricket to 2.



The cricket is cute but I’m 0/4 on fabric attempts since last night - even though he is exclusively looking for fabric since I have all five cages and hats. 

BTW - thanks for the reminder to use EC for cages/hats so he would focus on fabric gathering.


----------



## tasmith1993

My cocoa supplies are dropping drastically. I’ve had 30+ the entire time but now that I’m in the home stretch I’m down to only 4 
That may be a bad sign


----------



## Disney_Alli

I was down to 0 cocoas this morning which has never happened before for me during one of these events so that's... fun.


----------



## squirrel

Down to needing one Cricket Hat.  I should be able to get him if I don't run out of Cocoa.  I have one left!  Hard when you don't have some of the Characters to trade off with.


----------



## mmmears

RebeccaRL said:


> The cricket is cute but I’m 0/4 on fabric attempts since last night - even though he is exclusively looking for fabric since I have all five cages and hats.
> 
> BTW - thanks for the reminder to use EC for cages/hats so he would focus on fabric gathering.



My cricket keeps coming back empty handed.  Zero fabric drops today.  And like you I have the other items, so all he needs to do is get the fabric.  Grrrr.


----------



## Haley R

So I checked my battery usage today just because I was curious and the app that uses the most battery is safari. That doesn’t necessarily mean I’m on it the most but that may mean I need to scale back on disboards too. It was like 35% safari while dmk and animal crossing were less than 20%


----------



## lme30005

I’m going to have enough EC to buy the last cri-kee tokens but not enough to welcome him. Do I need to welcome him before the end of the event? Don’t want to be that close and miss out on welcoming him


----------



## supernova

lme30005 said:


> I’m going to have enough EC to buy the last cri-kee tokens but not enough to welcome him. Do I need to welcome him before the end of the event? Don’t want to be that close and miss out on welcoming him


Yes. He will be locked once the event ends.


----------



## RebeccaRL

squirrel said:


> Down to needing one Cricket Hat.  I should be able to get him if I don't run out of Cocoa.  I have one left!  Hard when you don't have some of the Characters to trade off with.



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hopemax

lme30005 said:


> I’m going to have enough EC to buy the last cri-kee tokens but not enough to welcome him. Do I need to welcome him before the end of the event? Don’t want to be that close and miss out on welcoming him



You can use gems to speed through the Tower challenge.  Mine currently shows 8 gems with 1hr 47min left.  So if you only need to speed through a couple cycles, it looks like it won't be that expensive, vs. when we end up paying 44 gems per token to finish.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mmmears said:


> My cricket keeps coming back empty handed.  Zero fabric drops today.  And like you I have the other items, so all he needs to do is get the fabric.  Grrrr.



Still no fabric drops!

And, I am not gong to pay for Mulan’s comfy outfit - although the completetist part of me will be sad, the frugal part of me just can not justify it.

Truly, though I’m not judging anyone who chooses to spend the $, as I think @mikegood2 said previously, everyone has the right to decide where/how to allocate their own resources.

It just makes me sad that the game seems to be more and more about maximizing the cash grab instead of rewarding dedicated game play.


----------



## Hoodie

So, I'm guessing the Livestream today will not only announce the next event starting in a week, but also possibly another "rebalancing" of tokens.  Any guesses which they might be?


----------



## Lindz101

I am not normally one to complain but sooooooooo frustrated with this tower challenge. Woke up yesterday morning to all my hot cocoas gone and then buying 3 ear hats only to have my game crash. When i reloaded the ec was gone but the 3 ear hats were no where to be found so instead of welcoming crikee today i am now rebuting the ear hats. Sent ticket in and get a reaponse of it is beyond customer care abilities and it is being sent to technical team which will take some time. Grrrrrrŕrrrr


----------



## lme30005

hopemax said:


> You can use gems to speed through the Tower challenge.  Mine currently shows 8 gems with 1hr 47min left.  So if you only need to speed through a couple cycles, it looks like it won't be that expensive, vs. when we end up paying 44 gems per token to finish.



Thanks I have just speeded up 2 cycles so should be ok as long as I remember every 2 hours today and tomorrow!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Just guessing - could include any characters other than Cri-Kee or maybe Cinderella’s stepmother and stepsisters since past history seems to indicate only the most recent additions are “safe” from the cursed rebalancing.

Duplicate post - sorry!  Fumble-fingered this morning.


----------



## RebeccaRL

lme30005 said:


> Thanks I have just speeded up 2 cycles so should be ok as long as I remember every 2 hours today and tomorrow!



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Hoodie said:


> So, I'm guessing the Livestream today will not only announce the next event starting in a week, but also possibly another "rebalancing" of tokens.  Any guesses which they might be?



Just guessing - could include any characters other than Cri-Kee or maybe Cinderella’s stepmother and stepsisters since past history seems to indicate only the most recent additions are “safe” from the cursed rebalancing.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Duplicate post - sorry!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Lindz101 said:


> I am not normally one to complain but sooooooooo frustrated with this tower challenge. Woke up yesterday morning to all my hot cocoas gone and then buying 3 ear hats only to have my game crash. When i reloaded the ec was gone but the 3 ear hats were no where to be found so instead of welcoming crikee today i am now rebuting the ear hats. Sent ticket in and get a reaponse of it is beyond customer care abilities and it is being sent to technical team which will take some time. Grrrrrrŕrrrr



That stinks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, I used a few gems to collect from the tower challenge early last night to get Crikee then.  So far collected him twice and just got his items - so pretty fearful I won't get the comfy outfit

seems tough scenario for that fabric to only come from Crikee, there to be other things he can collect from that task, and the task to be 4 hours long


----------



## RebeccaRL

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I used a few gems to collect from the tower challenge early last night to get Crikee then.  So far collected him twice and just got his items - so pretty fearful I won't get the comfy outfit
> 
> seems tough scenario for that fabric to only come from Crikee, there to be other things he can collect from that task, and the task to be 4 hours long



Hope you have better luck than me!

And, I am glad I was able to get Cri-Kee at least.


----------



## Quellman

All of you looking for extra event currency, don't forget the side quests.  Doing those are worth more currency than if you sent those characters on the tower challenge.  I think the last one before mushu and cki-kee is worth quite a bit, so I was able to welcome the bug last night.  Speaking of bugs, are the wreck it ralph characters going to try and squash this one too?


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> So I checked my battery usage today just because I was curious and the app that uses the most battery is safari. That doesn’t necessarily mean I’m on it the most but that may mean I need to scale back on disboards too. It was like 35% safari while dmk and animal crossing were less than 20%



A few weeks ago, I deleted three game apps because they were hogging so much of my storage space. Interestingly, the storage for DMK was much less.  

However, I still am mulling over the increasing time commitment for DMK especially since this latest TC has been so disappointing. 

I’ve checked in regularly (except sleep time), used the tips from this board to play smart and have all the characters and buildings (except AA, where guests enjoy free breakfast every Monday - wah!). 

And, yet Cri-Kee has gathered NO fabric in the last two days since I got him. That can’t be just bad luck....


----------



## Quellman

RebeccaRL said:


> And, yet Cri-Kee has gathered NO fabric in the last two days since I got him. That can’t be just bad luck....



So he isn't a lucky cricket at all?  I think he is.  Just like in the movie, it is Lucky that Mulan wasn't just matched and lived a life of support to her husband.  The cricket helped her excel at her true passion.  Just like this cricket will help you avoid having to worry about playing dress up with your characters.  In turn allowing you to not complete future tasks and ultimately deleting the game, which will allow you to spend more time with family, friends, quilting, without any semblance of guilt.   That, or the gameloft interns just hate us when they programmed it.


----------



## Onceler

The cricket is in my park and Mulan has both her warrior costume and her comfy costume. I can now begin putting the event behind me.

The drops for the comfy outfit were better for me than for others. I sent Cri-Kee out 9 times. He returned one ear hat (before I had enough EC to max out his tokens), he came up empty twice, and dropped the fabric 6 times.

I was able to complete everything mostly because I had every character except for Violet and Syndrome. I also had every character leveled up to 10 except for the Lady Tremaines. I didn't set any alarms or lose any sleep but I did check in fairly regularly, roughly every 2 to 6 hours.

I did spend gems to speed up the cycle 10 times. I knew that I would be able to get Cri-Kee without doing that but I wanted to increase the amount of time available to get the comfy fabrics. If I hadn't done that I likely would have come up at least one fabric short.

I usually don't care about the costumes but I have a suspicion that the comfy princesses might be needed in future events. Between speeding up the cycle and buying the chests for the warrior fabrics, I spent about 200 gems. But I had almost 1500 at the time and little left to spend them on. I figure it's a better use of gems than wasting them later trying to get the outfits from legendary chests.


----------



## supernova

Wait... so we ARE getting a currency/gem conversion this time? Or is it going to be a "Here's a gem. Thanks for playing" thing again.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> I spent about 200 gems. But I had almost 1500 at the time and little left to spend them on.


1,500 gems? Geez, how many gem packs dis you but? Or have you just been purchasing the premium characters instead of using gems?


----------



## CO_DisFan

Just great...the new update does not provide new land but does provide tools to make it easier to move and store attractions. Talk about a band-aid approach to addressing an issue. Guess I should give the interns some credit...the first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Onceler

supernova said:


> 1,500 gems? Geez, how many gem packs dis you but? Or have you just been purchasing the premium characters instead of using gems?



I have never spent real money on gems. During the main events I usually buy at least one of the characters from a bundle. The gems that I have are mostly from parades, character leveling, the calendar, leaderboards and the daily video ads (4 per day since I'm on two devices).


----------



## mshanson3121

CO_DisFan said:


> Just great...the new update does not provide new land but does provide tools to make it easier to move and store attractions. Talk about a band-aid approach to addressing an issue. Guess I should give the interns some credit...the first step is admitting you have a problem.



And really what good would land do, if they're going to put a $3-5M price tag on it? The price they charge for land is ridiculous.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Quellman said:


> So he isn't a lucky cricket at all?  I think he is.  Just like in the movie, it is Lucky that Mulan wasn't just matched and lived a life of support to her husband.  The cricket helped her excel at her true passion.  Just like this cricket will help you avoid having to worry about playing dress up with your characters.  In turn allowing you to not complete future tasks and ultimately deleting the game, which will allow you to spend more time with family, friends, quilting, without any semblance of guilt.   That, or the gameloft interns just hate us when they programmed it.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Onceler said:


> The cricket is in my park and Mulan has both her warrior costume and her comfy costume. I can now begin putting the event behind me.
> 
> The drops for the comfy outfit were better for me than for others. I sent Cri-Kee out 9 times. He returned one ear hat (before I had enough EC to max out his tokens), he came up empty twice, and dropped the fabric 6 times.
> 
> I was able to complete everything mostly because I had every character except for Violet and Syndrome. I also had every character leveled up to 10 except for the Lady Tremaines. I didn't set any alarms or lose any sleep but I did check in fairly regularly, roughly every 2 to 6 hours.
> 
> I did spend gems to speed up the cycle 10 times. I knew that I would be able to get Cri-Kee without doing that but I wanted to increase the amount of time available to get the comfy fabrics. If I hadn't done that I likely would have come up at least one fabric short.
> 
> I usually don't care about the costumes but I have a suspicion that the comfy princesses might be needed in future events. Between speeding up the cycle and buying the chests for the warrior fabrics, I spent about 200 gems. But I had almost 1500 at the time and little left to spend them on. I figure it's a better use of gems than wasting them later trying to get the outfits from legendary chests.



Glad it happened for you!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> 1,500 gems? Geez, how many gem packs dis you but? Or have you just been purchasing the premium characters instead of using gems?



I’m got over 1K gems earlier this week and haven’t bought anything for over 6 months. Also have never bought individual gem packs, but bought characters/attraction bundles which included a few gems a long time ago.

Btw I was over 1K when the introduced Lady T., buying her dropped me into the 700s and I’ve gotten back to 1K since then.


----------



## Mattimation

Pretty jazzed for the next event, though I already feel like I won't be able to finish it. I work from home and am able to play pretty much around the clock, and I still haven't been able to finish the tower challenge or the Wreck-it-Ralph events (Though, granted, I haven't really cared for either in the first place). No idea where any of the attractions will go - I don't see how this new tool is going to actually help rearrange my park at all - but I do love the characters from Princess and the Frog and I'm excited to welcome whoever I can.


----------



## mshanson3121

So what are the details from the new event coming? What are we getting?


----------



## hopemax

From Reddit,

Princess and the Frog

Download on 2/12, starts 2/14

Tiana's Mom(likely starter), Tiana, Naveen, Charlotte (likely Premium), Louis, Dr. Facilier, Mama Odie
Premium Building is Tiana's Palace (the restaurant) but apparently they said it would cost 200 gems which is an increase of 50 gems! from all previous events

Ray is not a character, so people are already predicting him as a future Tower Challenge candidate.  Or he stays dead, because only Villains have been included as characters who should be dead

Helper - The Little Mermaid


----------



## squirrel

Just need more event currency so I can get CriKee.  Glad it only takes one hour to welcome him.


----------



## mikegood2

Seriously, they are only giving us 1 *week* between a 2+ week Tower challange and a 25+ day P&tF event? Don’t know about others, but I need a minimum of a few weeks to take a much needed breather between events so I can get excited about the next event. I know I do my fair share of complaining but I do like many aspects of the game. That said, like some others on the board, I think I really need to re-evaluate if I want to continue playing. Between the shorter break between events and obvious increase in difficulty and time required for the last tower challange, they’re sucking the fun out of things.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I try to stay positive and laugh off the intern insanity, but seriously...NO LAND AGAIN!!!  When was the last time we actually got a plot of land?  It really doesn't make any sense to me when so many players complain so much about land.  There must be some big picture that I just don't get since I'm not a skilled programmer in the world of Gameloft.  Oh well, guess I'll store yet another group of attractions again.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I try to stay positive and laugh off the intern insanity, but seriously...NO LAND AGAIN!!!  When was the last time we actually got a plot of land?  It really doesn't make any sense to me when so many players complain so much about land.  There must be some big picture that I just don't get since I'm not a skilled programmer in the world of Gameloft.  Oh well, guess I'll store yet another group of attractions again.



Completely agree with the land thing, it doesn’t make sense that 5/8 Frontier Land expansion hasn’t been open in the 1 1/2+ years sense they added it. I don’t think they have any big picture though. Sadly, it feels more and more like a game on its last legs.


----------



## KimRonRufus

hopemax said:


> From Reddit,
> 
> Princess and the Frog
> 
> Download on 2/12, starts 2/14
> 
> Tiana's Mom(likely starter), Tiana, Naveen, Charlotte (likely Premium), Louis, Dr. Facilier, Mama Odie
> Premium Building is Tiana's Palace (the restaurant) but apparently they said it would cost 200 gems which is an increase of 50 gems! from all previous events
> 
> Ray is not a character, so people are already predicting him as a future Tower Challenge candidate.  Or he stays dead, because only Villains have been included as characters who should be dead
> 
> Helper - The Little Mermaid


I'm sorry, WHAT?!! Tiana's MOM and not RAY?!!!!! WHAT!?! Nothing against the nice lady, but RAY is a main character, front and center! And he's adorable and hilarious. I was looking forward to him!!!! No fair!                                                      (Plus side, I can't wait to see Charlotte go man-crazy over all the princes, like the Tremaines did!)


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Seriously, they are only giving us 1 *week* between a 2+ week Tower challange and a 25+ day P&tF event? Don’t know about others, but I need a minimum of a few weeks to take a much needed breather between events so I can get excited about the next event. I know I do my fair share of complaining but I do like many aspects of the game. That said, like some others on the board, I think I really need to re-evaluate if I want to continue playing. Between the shorter break between events and obvious increase in difficulty and time required for the last tower challange, they’re sucking the fun out of things.


Where are your characters at right now?  Since I'm almost done with WIR and Cinderella, I think I'll be ready for the new stuff.  That was how it worked with LM too.  Right when I finished leveling up everyone, the next event began.  The time frame doesn't bother me very much, but then again, it's pretty easy to play between classes.  Although frustrating at times, I still really like this silly game.  It makes still makes me smile, so I haven't even considered stopping.  Although, more attractions in my storage area makes me frown!!


----------



## mshanson3121

hopemax said:


> From Reddit,
> 
> Princess and the Frog
> 
> Download on 2/12, starts 2/14
> 
> Tiana's Mom(likely starter), Tiana, Naveen, Charlotte (likely Premium), Louis, Dr. Facilier, Mama Odie
> Premium Building is Tiana's Palace (the restaurant) but apparently they said it would cost 200 gems which is an increase of 50 gems! from all previous events
> 
> Ray is not a character, so people are already predicting him as a future Tower Challenge candidate.  Or he stays dead, because only Villains have been included as characters who should be dead
> 
> Helper - The Little Mermaid



Wow... not much happening with this one. No decor, concession, float, other attractions?


----------



## Windwaker4444

On a side note....never saw Princess and the Frog.  Guess I'll be spending some quality time in front of the TV this cold weekend.  Time to bust out the kettle corn or maybe I should try to make gumbo to get in the spirit.  Always wanted to try beignets.  Can you tell it's lunchtime?


----------



## hopemax

KimRonRufus said:


> I'm sorry, WHAT?!! Tiana's MOM and not LOUIS?!!!!! WHAT!?! Nothing against the nice lady, but Louis is a main character, front and center! And he's adorable and hilarious. I was looking forward to him!!!! No fair!                                                      (Plus side, I can't wait to see Charlotte go man-crazy over all the princes, like the Tremaines did!)



Louis is a character we can get, but not Ray.  Did you mean Ray, the firefly?


----------



## CallieMar

I wish there was a way to turn off the event (kind of like how Disney Emoji Blitz lets you turn an event off.  Since I won’t be able to get Cri-kee, I’d like to focus on leveling up Mulan along with my other characters, but Mickey keeps coming back with hot cocoas that I don’t want or need.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I try to stay positive and laugh off the intern insanity, but seriously...NO LAND AGAIN!!!  When was the last time we actually got a plot of land?  It really doesn't make any sense to me when so many players complain so much about land.  There must be some big picture that I just don't get since I'm not a skilled programmer in the world of Gameloft.  Oh well, guess I'll store yet another group of attractions again.


From the layout of my park, I would say the last time we got land was during the Little Mermaid event.


----------



## Arundal

To spend the gems to speed up and get Cri-kee or not ugh with the next event next week. I don’t have any other toons from that group but Mulan.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Where are your characters at right now?  Since I'm almost done with WIR and Cinderella, I think I'll be ready for the new stuff.  That was how it worked with LM too.  Right when I finished leveling up everyone, the next event began.  The time frame doesn't bother me very much, but then again, it's pretty easy to play between classes.  Although frustrating at times, I still really like this silly game.  It makes still makes me smile, so I haven't even considered stopping.  Although, more attractions in my storage area makes me frown!!



*Vanellope*: 9 (80/100, 13/30, 20,30)
*The* *Mayor* - 9 (33/50, 44/50)
*Anastasia* - 8
*Drizella* - leveling to 9
*Lady* *Tremaine* - ready to MAX
Cri-Kee - 1

I think I’ve played more this tower challenge than any of the others and This will be the first one I don’t get the character to level 2 and I’m not even close. Also, have 4/6 Cri-Kee tokens for Mulans Costume, so not sure if I’ll get it? Honestly don’t care about any costumes, think they are essentially worthless, but I will be annoyed if I fall short.

If this was my primary game, much of this stuff would bug me less, but this is my 3rd most played game. I just need, ideally a month, without events where I can level up characters and only open it 3 or 4 times a day. 

Just don’t like where they are going with the game lately with lack of lands, “fixes” to make it easier to store attractions because they know they screwed things up, ramping up difficulty and time required to finish events and less time between events not more. Like others I’ve come to the conclusion that I’m spending way to much time participating in these events and I feel like I need to do something about it. Wether it’s just play less and not get everything or just quite entirely. Not liking either option at the monument.


----------



## hopemax

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow... not much happening with this one. No decor, concession, float, other attractions?



I'm sure all those exist.  But I didn't watch the live stream, I only scanned a few Reddit posts.  So my list is what I gleaned from that.  I'm sure there is a 2nd premium character too, but the Reddit people weren't sure who it was, at the time I looked.


----------



## KimRonRufus

hopemax said:


> Louis is a character we can get, but not Ray.  Did you mean Ray, the firefly?


RAY, RAY, I meant RAY. I went back to fix it, too late, obviously. My bad!


----------



## Aces86

Well I got Mulan and the training camp which I didn’t have previously so I’m satisfied


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Just don’t like where they are going with the game lately with lack of lands, “fixes” to make it easier to store attractions because they know they screwed things up, ramping up difficulty and time required to finish events and less time between events not more. Like others I’ve come to the conclusion that I’m spending way to much time participating in these events and I feel like I need to do something about it. Wether it’s just play less and not get everything or just quite entirely. Not liking either option at the monument.



Getting a kick out of your "auto correct".  Monument, lol. I think I might be done after Princess and the Frog.  I really like that movie, my current purse is a Tiana Dooney & Burke.  But then part of me is like, "if you are planning on quitting, why not just do it now and not a month from now after another tedious event?"  So I may not even finish PatF.  I am close to having my Cinderella, Mayor and WIR characters done, so I kinda want to finish with them...But I don't know.  

It's not helping that I only have 3 fabrics in my IOS game, and 2 fabrics in my Windows game (after the Windows game said the costume wasn't even available when I collected Crik-ee this morning.  I rebooted and it showed up again, but I lost that collection opportunity.)  Like you said, the game is just too hard now, and they apparently take player feedback and do the exact opposite and the feeling that "I should support, stuff like that," is getting too strong.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Getting a kick out of your "auto correct".  Monument, lol. I think I might be done after Princess and the Frog.  I really like that movie, my current purse is a Tiana Dooney & Burke.  But then part of me is like, "if you are planning on quitting, why not just do it now and not a month from now after another tedious event?"  So I may not even finish PatF.  I am close to having my Cinderella, Mayor and WIR characters done, so I kinda want to finish with them...But I don't know.
> 
> It's not helping that I only have 3 fabrics in my IOS game, and 2 fabrics in my Windows game (after the Windows game said the costume wasn't even available when I collected Crik-ee this morning.  I rebooted and it showed up again, but I lost that collection opportunity.)  Like you said, the game is just too hard now, and they apparently take player feedback and do the exact opposite and the feeling that "I should support, stuff like that," is getting too strong.



Yeah, I think I’ll leave it that way and not fix it. 

It’s funny, I know I’m playing more than I really want to, or should and quitting might be the best option. Problem is, if I just quit, it feels like I’ve “wasted” much more time playing this game, than if I continue “wasting time” playing the game. And that’s where the problem lies, these games are addictive and they know it.


----------



## wingweaver84

My iOS progress(won't share Windows until I'm closer to JB/PP):

Mulan:

Mulan lvl 2(just leveled her)YAY!She's finally in my game!

Mickey and Friends:

Pluto level 1
Mickey level 10
Minnie level 10
Goofy level 10
Daisy level 10
Donald level 5
Pete level 10
Chip level7
Dale level 8

Toy Story:

Zurg level 10
Jessie level 10
Woody level 10
Buzz level 10
Bo Peep level 9
Hamm level 10
Sarge level 8
Rex level 10
Bullseye level 5
Alien level 2

Cinderella:

Cinderella level 9
Prince Charming level 10
Fairy Godmother level 8
Drizella level 2(working on Anastasia)

Peter Pan:

Tinker Bell level 10(working on Wendy)

Pirates of the Caribbean:

Elizabeth level 7
Will level 7(working on Barbossa)

Monsters Inc.

Mike level 9
Sulley level 8
Roz level 9
Celia level 9
Randall level 9

WALL-E:

EVE level 8,ready to level up(not yet!)

Tangled:

Gothel level 4(haven't made much of an effort)
Flynn level 8,ready to level
Rapunzel level 7

Sleeping Beauty:

Aurora level 9
Philip level 10
Flora level 10
Fauna level 8

Zootopia:

Judy level 8,ready to level
Nick level 8
Bogo level 3

Bambi:

Thumper level 5
Bambi level 2

Jungle Book:

Bagheera level 4,ready to level
Mowgli level 6
Baloo level 4

Only about 10k away from welcoming Shere Khan!

The Incredibles:

Elastigirl level 6

Nightmare before Christmas:

Jack level 7,ready to level
Sally level 2

Frozen:

Anna level 5
Kristoff level 3

Beauty and the Beast:

Belle level 4
Beast level 7
Cogsworth level 2

The Lion King:

Pumbaa level 8,ready to level

Aladdin:

Aladdin level 8
Jasmine level 8
Abu level 8
Genie level 8

Alice in Wonderland:

Alice level 6
Mad Hatter level 8
March Hare level 8,ready to level
Caterpillar level 7

Snow White:

Bashful level 7,ready to level
Doc level 8,ready to level
Sneezy level 8,ready to level
Snow White level 6
Sleepy level 7,ready to level

Winnie the Pooh:

Kanga level 9
Roo level 7
Piglet level 5
Rabbit level 8

Lilo and Stitch:

Nani level 8
Lilo level 6
Angel level 5
Cobra level 8

Big Hero 6:

Hiro level 5
Honey Lemon level 5
Wasabi level 2,ready to level

(I only ended up with _three characters _from this event!I wish I could have gotten Baymax..)

The Little Mermaid:

Sebastian level 6
Scuttle level 6
King Triton level 4
Ursula level 5

(Not getting Ariel was disappointing...any bets Tiana will end up the same way?)

Wreck it Ralph:

Ralph level 4
Spamley level 3
Yesss level 2

On a really good note:I finally got FANTASMIC!!


----------



## tasmith1993

Well, I’m up to 600/2000 EC to get cri-kee and I just used my last cocoa to send out another round. I work all night so I will be up to check, but with no cocoa I may not end up getting 1400 more EC


----------



## RebeccaRL

tasmith1993 said:


> Well, I’m up to 600/2000 EC to get cri-kee and I just used my last cocoa to send out another round. I work all night so I will be up to check, but with no cocoa I may not end up getting 1400 more EC



Fingers still crossed for you.


----------



## 2010_Bride

tasmith1993 said:


> Well, I’m up to 600/2000 EC to get cri-kee and I just used my last cocoa to send out another round. I work all night so I will be up to check, but with no cocoa I may not end up getting 1400 more EC



I’m right there with you. Somehow I fell behind this time around. I’m at 926 EC, but unlike you, I will be sleeping for the next few hours. I’ll see where I’m at mid-morning tomorrow and may have to use gems to speed up a couple of collections so I have the hour to welcome him. Good Luck!


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> *Vanellope*: 9 (80/100, 13/30, 20,30)
> *The* *Mayor* - 9 (33/50, 44/50)
> *Anastasia* - 8
> *Drizella* - leveling to 9
> *Lady* *Tremaine* - ready to MAX
> Cri-Kee - 1
> 
> I think I’ve played more this tower challenge than any of the others and This will be the first one I don’t get the character to level 2 and I’m not even close. Also, have 4/6 Cri-Kee tokens for Mulans Costume, so not sure if I’ll get it? Honestly don’t care about any costumes, think they are essentially worthless, but I will be annoyed if I fall short.
> 
> If this was my primary game, much of this stuff would bug me less, but this is my 3rd most played game. I just need, ideally a month, without events where I can level up characters and only open it 3 or 4 times a day.
> 
> Just don’t like where they are going with the game lately with lack of lands, “fixes” to make it easier to store attractions because they know they screwed things up, ramping up difficulty and time required to finish events and less time between events not more. Like others I’ve come to the conclusion that I’m spending way to much time participating in these events and I feel like I need to do something about it. Wether it’s just play less and not get everything or just quite entirely. Not liking either option at the monument.



Not to be nosy and I apologize for going off topic...but do you mind sharing the names of the other two games you enjoy playing?
Because I really need more screen time obviously....


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *Vanellope*: 9 (80/100, 13/30, 20,30)
> *The* *Mayor* - 9 (33/50, 44/50)
> *Anastasia* - 8
> *Drizella* - leveling to 9
> *Lady* *Tremaine* - ready to MAX
> Cri-Kee - 1
> 
> I think I’ve played more this tower challenge than any of the others and This will be the first one I don’t get the character to level 2 and I’m not even close. Also, have 4/6 Cri-Kee tokens for Mulans Costume, so not sure if I’ll get it? Honestly don’t care about any costumes, think they are essentially worthless, but I will be annoyed if I fall short.
> 
> If this was my primary game, much of this stuff would bug me less, but this is my 3rd most played game. I just need, ideally a month, without events where I can level up characters and only open it 3 or 4 times a day.
> 
> Just don’t like where they are going with the game lately with lack of lands, “fixes” to make it easier to store attractions because they know they screwed things up, ramping up difficulty and time required to finish events and less time between events not more. Like others I’ve come to the conclusion that I’m spending way to much time participating in these events and I feel like I need to do something about it. Wether it’s just play less and not get everything or just quite entirely. Not liking either option at the monument.


We are pretty much in the same place game wise.  I just got another comfy fabric from my new cricket friend.  1 more to go.  I hear you on the rest though.  I play 3 phone games too, but this is probably my #1.  I tried the marvel one you wrote about, but I couldn't get anywhere...so disney emoji blitz for me I guess.  
How are you doing?  Stitch free (not the blue guy...)? Able to eat everything in sight (all ice cream I mean)?  Running marathons?  All good?


----------



## RebeccaRL

Confession time...right after the last time I whined about my zero drops, Cri-Kee dropped fabric three consecutive times.  Really odd timing.

Then, I was so disgusted with the whole “will he/won’t he”...
I...(deep breath)...used gems (albeit free ones that I received from level-ups, watching videos, etc. for the last couple of years) and blew him through enough rounds to collect three more fabrics to get Mulan’s comfty outfit. So...hooray.

Except, it didn’t feel like a “win”. Even though I didn’t pay anything...it just felt not good. So, for me, I really want to “win” through “reasonable” dedicated game play.

Hey...Gameloft Interns...listen up, will ya?


----------



## Windwaker4444

wingweaver84 said:


> My iOS progress(won't share Windows until I'm closer to JB/PP):
> 
> Mulan:
> 
> Mulan lvl 2(just leveled her)YAY!She's finally in my game!
> 
> Mickey and Friends:
> 
> Pluto level 1
> Mickey level 10
> Minnie level 10
> Goofy level 10
> Daisy level 10
> Donald level 5
> Pete level 10
> Chip level7
> Dale level 8
> 
> Toy Story:
> 
> Zurg level 10
> Jessie level 10
> Woody level 10
> Buzz level 10
> Bo Peep level 9
> Hamm level 10
> Sarge level 8
> Rex level 10
> Bullseye level 5
> Alien level 2
> 
> Cinderella:
> 
> Cinderella level 9
> Prince Charming level 10
> Fairy Godmother level 8
> Drizella level 2(working on Anastasia)
> 
> Peter Pan:
> 
> Tinker Bell level 10(working on Wendy)
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean:
> 
> Elizabeth level 7
> Will level 7(working on Barbossa)
> 
> Monsters Inc.
> 
> Mike level 9
> Sulley level 8
> Roz level 9
> Celia level 9
> Randall level 9
> 
> WALL-E:
> 
> EVE level 8,ready to level up(not yet!)
> 
> Tangled:
> 
> Gothel level 4(haven't made much of an effort)
> Flynn level 8,ready to level
> Rapunzel level 7
> 
> Sleeping Beauty:
> 
> Aurora level 9
> Philip level 10
> Flora level 10
> Fauna level 8
> 
> Zootopia:
> 
> Judy level 8,ready to level
> Nick level 8
> Bogo level 3
> 
> Bambi:
> 
> Thumper level 5
> Bambi level 2
> 
> Jungle Book:
> 
> Bagheera level 4,ready to level
> Mowgli level 6
> Baloo level 4
> 
> Only about 10k away from welcoming Shere Khan!
> 
> The Incredibles:
> 
> Elastigirl level 6
> 
> Nightmare before Christmas:
> 
> Jack level 7,ready to level
> Sally level 2
> 
> Frozen:
> 
> Anna level 5
> Kristoff level 3
> 
> Beauty and the Beast:
> 
> Belle level 4
> Beast level 7
> Cogsworth level 2
> 
> The Lion King:
> 
> Pumbaa level 8,ready to level
> 
> Aladdin:
> 
> Aladdin level 8
> Jasmine level 8
> Abu level 8
> Genie level 8
> 
> Alice in Wonderland:
> 
> Alice level 6
> Mad Hatter level 8
> March Hare level 8,ready to level
> Caterpillar level 7
> 
> Snow White:
> 
> Bashful level 7,ready to level
> Doc level 8,ready to level
> Sneezy level 8,ready to level
> Snow White level 6
> Sleepy level 7,ready to level
> 
> Winnie the Pooh:
> 
> Kanga level 9
> Roo level 7
> Piglet level 5
> Rabbit level 8
> 
> Lilo and Stitch:
> 
> Nani level 8
> Lilo level 6
> Angel level 5
> Cobra level 8
> 
> Big Hero 6:
> 
> Hiro level 5
> Honey Lemon level 5
> Wasabi level 2,ready to level
> 
> (I only ended up with _three characters _from this event!I wish I could have gotten Baymax..)
> 
> The Little Mermaid:
> 
> Sebastian level 6
> Scuttle level 6
> King Triton level 4
> Ursula level 5
> 
> (Not getting Ariel was disappointing...any bets Tiana will end up the same way?)
> 
> Wreck it Ralph:
> 
> Ralph level 4
> Spamley level 3
> Yesss level 2
> 
> On a really good note:I finally got FANTASMIC!!


Wow..you really have a lot going on.  I kinda miss having so much to do.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I think I’ll leave it that way and not fix it.
> 
> It’s funny, I know I’m playing more than I really want to, or should and quitting might be the best option. Problem is, if I just quit, it feels like I’ve “wasted” much more time playing this game, than if I continue “wasting time” playing the game. And that’s where the problem lies, these games are addictive and they know it.



I read an article about this a while back. It was fascinating. 
I couldn’t find the article but as per Wikipedia,

*Escalation of commitment* is a human behavior pattern in which an individual or group facing increasingly negative outcomes from a decision, action, or investment nevertheless continues the behavior instead of altering course. The actor maintains behaviors that are irrational, but align with previous decisions and actions.

Economists and behavioral scientists use a related term, sunk-cost fallacy, to describe the justification of increased investment of money, time, lives, etc. in a decision, based on the cumulative prior investment ("sunk cost") despite new evidence suggesting that the cost, beginning immediately, of continuing the decision outweighs the expected benefit.


----------



## Windwaker4444

RebeccaRL said:


> Confession time...right after the last time I whined about my zero drops, Cri-Kee dropped fabric three consecutive times.  Really odd timing.
> 
> Then, I was so disgusted with the whole “will he/won’t he”...
> I...(deep breath)...used gems (albeit free ones that I received from level-ups, watching videos, etc. for the last couple of years) and blew him through enough rounds to collect three more fabrics to get Mulan’s comfty outfit. So...hooray.
> 
> Except, it didn’t feel like a “win”. Even though I didn’t pay anything...it just felt not good. So, for me, I really want to “win” through dedicated game play.
> 
> Hey...Gameloft Interns...listen up, will ya?


He little gem devil on my shoulder said "we all gotta do what we gotta do when time is running out."  So don't beat yourself up.  I want the comfy costume too.  I think it may come in handy in the future.  Couldn't really care less about the warrior one.  I still need 1 more fabric.  I may be making some tough decisions in the morning too.  On the bright side...you used gems you got for free.  No loss there!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

RebeccaRL said:


> I read an article about this a while back. It was fascinating.
> I couldn’t find the article but as per Wikipedia,
> 
> *Escalation of commitment* is a human behavior pattern in which an individual or group facing increasingly negative outcomes from a decision, action, or investment nevertheless continues the behavior instead of altering course. The actor maintains behaviors that are irrational, but align with previous decisions and actions.
> 
> Economists and behavioral scientists use a related term, sunk-cost fallacy, to describe the justification of increased investment of money, time, lives, etc. in a decision, based on the cumulative prior investment ("sunk cost") despite new evidence suggesting that the cost, beginning immediately, of continuing the decision outweighs the expected benefit.


So what you are saying is I'm in it for life no matter what Gameloft does to upset me since I've already put in so much time?  So Gameloft is like the mob...you can never get out.  Good to know...


----------



## RebeccaRL

Windwaker4444 said:


> So what you are saying is I'm in it for life no matter what Gameloft does to upset me since I've already put in so much time?  So Gameloft is like the mob...you can never get out.  Good to know...





Hmmm...of course, there is a tipping point when someone just pushes so far that people get ticked off....

BTW - you are a very uplifting influence through your positive posts.  Thanks!


----------



## mikegood2

RebeccaRL said:


> Not to be nosy and I apologize for going off topic...but do you mind sharing the names of the other two games you enjoy playing?
> Because I really need more screen time obviously....




  Understandable that you need more screen time.
Marvel Strike Force - Match 3 type game I’ve been playing for 1686 days 

Looney Toons World of Mayhem - Only Been out 2-3 months. I’m a big Marvin the
Martian fan and he was the main villain, so getting it was a must.  Of course I found out later he’s one of the toughest characters to get and you can’t get him until later levels, which I just got to this week. Don’t see getting him for awhile. 



Windwaker4444 said:


> We are pretty much in the same place game wise.  I just got another comfy fabric from my new cricket friend.  1 more to go.  I hear you on the rest though.  I play 3 phone games too, but this is probably my #1.  I tried the marvel one you wrote about, but I couldn't get anywhere...so disney emoji blitz for me I guess.
> How are you doing?  Stitch free (not the blue guy...)? Able to eat everything in sight (all ice cream I mean)?  Running marathons?  All good?



Good job, your 1 ahead of me.

Thanks for asking! Yeah everything going well, and able to eat anything I want, but just more careful. Running Marathons? never have and never will, I hate running, lol.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> Understandable that you need more screen time.
> Marvel Strike Force - Match 3 type game I’ve been playing for 1686 days
> 
> Looney Toons World of Mayhem - Only Been out 2-3 months. I’m a big Marvin the
> Martian fan and he was the main villain, so getting it was a must.  Of course I found out later he’s one of the toughest characters to get and you can’t get him until type get him until later levels, which I just got to this week. Don’t see getting him for awhile.



Thanks!


----------



## Windwaker4444

RebeccaRL said:


> Hmmm...of course, there is a tipping point when someone just pushes so far that people get ticked off....
> 
> BTW - you are a very uplifting influence through your positive posts.  Thanks!


Thx!!! I love the crazy family on this forum.  But you know, if you look at DMK forum history, someone is always upset.  It's either lack of land, poor token drops or some crazy post that @supernova dropped on us.  I figure it's our own version of Thanksgiving dinner with the fam...someone always leaves angry...but comes back again for the free food!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Understandable that you need more screen time.
> Marvel Strike Force - Match 3 type game I’ve been playing for 1686 days
> 
> Looney Toons World of Mayhem - Only Been out 2-3 months. I’m a big Marvin the
> Martian fan and he was the main villain, so getting it was a must.  Of course I found out later he’s one of the toughest characters to get and you can’t get him until type get him until later levels, which I just got to this week. Don’t see getting him for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, your 1 ahead of me.
> 
> Thanks for asking! Yeah everything going well, and able to eat anything I want, but just more careful. Running Marathons? never have and never will, I hate running, lol.


I've always had a special spot for that martian too.  I'm checking that out right now....
On a more real note...glad all is well.  Shark bites are a scary thing!!!


----------



## tasmith1993

RebeccaRL said:


> Fingers still crossed for you.





2010_Bride said:


> I’m right there with you. Somehow I fell behind this time around. I’m at 926 EC, but unlike you, I will be sleeping for the next few hours. I’ll see where I’m at mid-morning tomorrow and may have to use gems to speed up a couple of collections so I have the hour to welcome him. Good Luck!



Thanks!! I ended up using some gems on the chests for some more cocoa. I’ve done this much so I may as well ensure that I will get the dumb cricket.  Guess I’ll be getting the warrior costume after all 

No chance for the comfy costume though but I am more than fine with that


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I've always had a special spot for that martian too.  I'm checking that out right now....
> On a more real note...glad all is well.  Shark bites are a scary thing!!!



Thanks again!

btw I DMed you a funny little shark bite story about my surgery.


----------



## squirrel

Well I could only send out two characters for the Tower Challenge since I have run out of Cocoa.  I need another 380 in event currency in order to welcome Cri-Kee.  Refresh is available in 8.5 hours but it will be cutting it close.  I may have to use some Gems to speed things up especially if I sleep in.


----------



## mikegood2

squirrel said:


> Well I could only send out two characters for the Tower Challenge since I have run out of Cocoa.  I need another 380 in event currency in order to welcome Cri-Kee.  Refresh is available in 8.5 hours but it will be cutting it close.  I may have to use some Gems to speed things up especially if I sleep in.



Also remember the can clear cursed buildings. Not much EC, but 10 EC each can help


----------



## kaetra

Is there any point in spending EC on any Cri-Kee tokens if you don’t have enough EC for all tokens needed to welcome him?

I have 20k EC and zero Cri-Kee tokens. I don’t know if accumulated tokens will save after the event in case there’s ever another chance to get him (that’s not a $ bundle offer)


----------



## tasmith1993

kaetra said:


> Is there any point in spending EC on any Cri-Kee tokens if you don’t have enough EC for all tokens needed to welcome him?
> 
> I have 20k EC and zero Cri-Kee tokens. I don’t know if accumulated tokens will save after the event in case there’s ever another chance to get him (that’s not a $ bundle offer)


Yes I believe that any tokens you buy will roll over for later, at least that’s how it worked for Grumpy


----------



## tasmith1993

Well I ran out of cocoas again. I sent out a group of 2. I need 151 more EC and the max I can get is 153 
Really hope it actually gives me 151 so I don’t have to send another group for like 10 EC. 
Plus I want to have enough time to do the mushu/cri-kee task so that I can buy more tokens for cri-kee with the EC reward.


----------



## karmstr112

RebeccaRL said:


> Hmmm...of course, there is a tipping point when someone just pushes so far that people get ticked off....



I don't know, I think apathy is a bigger problem for Gameloft. They ticked me off awhile ago regarding the land. Now I hear no new land and I don't care. When they moved certain attractions into chests only, I was ticked off. Now, there are several I don't have and don't care [no where to put them anyway]. This is the first event I didn't complete all the tasks [missed the 2nd challenge]. Oh well. I have all the characters so I spent gems to speed up Cri-Kee to welcome him before I go out for the day. Now I'm wondering why. I have no interest in the upcoming event. The strongest emotion I have for this game is annoyance at the event starting in a week. I'm interested in maxing out the characters I already have. I've looked forward to having a clean board. The new event only shows me I'll never be able to achieve that goal given my style of play. Sadly I'm realizing I'd miss this forum more than the actual game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow... not much happening with this one. No decor, concession, float, other attractions?



now there is a lot, that was just a summary - but full event includes:

7 characters
New parade Float
4 attractions
4 concessions 
4 decorations
comfy costume for Tiana


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tasmith1993 said:


> Well I ran out of cocoas again. I sent out a group of 2. I need 151 more EC and the max I can get is 153
> Really hope it actually gives me 151 so I don’t have to send another group for like 10 EC.
> Plus I want to have enough time to do the mushu/cri-kee task so that I can buy more tokens for cri-kee with the EC reward.



remember to look for the cursed buildings and even the fire crackers if you are that close


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So just watched the live thread and the "enhancements" for building seem ok/useful but don't fix the issue for not enough land

It will make building the kingdom a bit easier - and rebuilding, so for people that want to/are willing to remove everything and start over it will help ....

BUT even if you do you still won't be able to fit everything at this point so it's just if you want a different look and maybe fit a bit more, no way to fit everything

Think I will spend a little time figuring out which buildings are the most useless (so don't drop during trophy events, etc.)


----------



## Aces86

So the new event is princess and the frog? Never seen it.... although it has interested me bc I love the history of New Orleans...  on the plus side guess I won’t feel like spending many gems to get the characters lol


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> So just watched the live thread and the "enhancements" for building seem ok/useful but don't fix the issue for not enough land
> 
> It will make building the kingdom a bit easier - and rebuilding, so for people that want to/are willing to remove everything and start over it will help ....
> 
> BUT even if you do you still won't be able to fit everything at this point so it's just if you want a different look and maybe fit a bit more, no way to fit everything
> 
> Think I will spend a little time figuring out which buildings are the most useless (so don't drop during trophy events, etc.)


For now, that's all I really need.  There are edges that can removed from certain buildings, and there are spots on the playing board that can be removed or reshaped to prevent squeezing in a building.  I personally don't care if I need to store away unnecessary/unneeded buildings.  Truthfully, I cannot remember the last time I needed many of the Lion King attractions or these days, especially the Little Mermaid.  Most of these can go into mothballs to make room for the newer stuff.  If Disneyland can operate this way in real life, surely we call can on a silly pointless phone app.


----------



## Peachkins

I gave up on the Tower Challenge a couple days ago. It was painfully obvious I had no chance at Crikee. Didn't help I'm on vacation right now and had no Mulan characters. Did get Mulan and the training camp which was my goal from the beginning, so happy about that. Just wish it had been available sooner so that I could have skipped more of the event. 

I do wish we had more time before the next thing. I had hoped to at least get my WIR characters finished up before anything new. Things seem to be going super slow with them. Any advice on helping them level up is appreciated.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I do wish we had more time before the next thing. I had hoped to at least get my WIR characters finished up before anything new. Things seem to be going super slow with them. Any advice on helping them level up is appreciated.


Truthfully, the only way to make a dent in progress is to play more.  I play fairly regularly and I'm down to just Vanellope at level 9.  None of these characters were impacted by the Tower Challenge, so this was the time to make progress.


----------



## tasmith1993

Finally got the stupid cricket. I wasted far too many gems for what used to be easy an easy event. I’m ready to take a few weeks off ugh lol


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> So just watched the live thread and the "enhancements" for building seem ok/useful but don't fix the issue for not enough land
> 
> It will make building the kingdom a bit easier - and rebuilding, so for people that want to/are willing to remove everything and start over it will help ....
> 
> BUT even if you do you still won't be able to fit everything at this point so it's just if you want a different look and maybe fit a bit more, no way to fit everything
> 
> Think I will spend a little time figuring out which buildings are the most useless (so don't drop during trophy events, etc.)



Will you share your findings?  
I'm definitely going to have to redo. I don't have room for all the attractions I own as it is, let alone adding 4 more.


----------



## mshanson3121

Peachkins said:


> I gave up on the Tower Challenge a couple days ago. It was painfully obvious I had no chance at Crikee. Didn't help I'm on vacation right now and had no Mulan characters. Did get Mulan and the training camp which was my goal from the beginning, so happy about that. Just wish it had been available sooner so that I could have skipped more of the event.
> 
> I do wish we had more time before the next thing. I had hoped to at least get my WIR characters finished up before anything new. Things seem to be going super slow with them. Any advice on helping them level up is appreciated.





tasmith1993 said:


> Finally got the stupid cricket. I wasted far too many gems for what used to be easy an easy event. I’m ready to take a few weeks off ugh lol



Same. I gave up. Wasted gems thinking I would be able to get him but there was no chance. Just me perhaps, but this Tower challenged seemed much harder. I had horrible drop rates for the cookies.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> Will you share your findings?
> I'm definitely going to have to redo. I don't have room for all the attractions I own as it is, let alone adding 4 more.



Will do - I think I will start by going through and any attractions I just don’t care about or don’t look that good/do much/etc and take those off - figure even getting ride of 10 or so would provide some more room to play around a bit

Only exception is if if they are trophy drop ones.  This is he best list I found for that:
*Attractions / Concessions * *Time*


 Goofy's Playhouse 60m


 Mickey's PhilharMagic 2h


 The Incredibles House 2h


 Al's Toy Barn 4h


 Primeval Whirl 4h


 Zootopia Race Track 4h


 Jumpin' Jellyfish 8h


 Splash Mountain 8h


 The Jolly Roger 8h
*Premium *


 Aurora's Spinning Wheel 60m


 Pluto's House 60m 


 Fantasia Gardens and Fairways 2h 


 San Fransokyo City 4h 


 The Kraken 4h 


 Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop 4h 


 Enchanted Tiki Room 6h


----------



## 2010_Bride

So with two and a half hours left in the event it appears that both costumes are locked. I feel sorry for anyone who was close to getting either one. Why would the costumes close before the end of the event? Do the interns think they haven’t ticked off enough players with this tower challenge?


----------



## rr333

Glitch? Or did you all know this was going to happen?.... Mulan's 2 new costumes are now unavailable,  before the event is over! I hadn't paid attention to the countdown on the costumes because I assumed they would end along with the event. 

The special to purchase her comfy costume is still there of course.


----------



## rr333

2010_Bride said:


> So with two and a half hours left in the event it appears that both costumes are locked. I feel sorry for anyone who was close to getting either one. Why would the costumes close before the end of the event? Do the interns think they haven’t ticked off enough players with this tower challenge?


Lol, we were typing at the same time


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> So with two and a half hours left in the event it appears that both costumes are locked. I feel sorry for anyone who was close to getting either one. Why would the costumes close before the end of the event? Do the interns think they haven’t ticked off enough players with this tower challenge?


I'm surprised (yet somehow not surprised) that these dumb interns would do that.  If you have Mulan and Cri-kee, then players should be able to continue on to get the comfy costume.  And since the China attraction is still in chests (or have they removed that, too?) there should still be a chance to get the useless warrior costume once you have the building.  I gave up on caring about costumes LONG ago when they introduced the pointless Chip & Dale lunar costumes and the ridiculous Frozen costumes.  My gameplay is fine without Mrs. Incredible in her gray outfit and Pooh in his bee costume, along with the others I chose not to pursue.

In the end, they both may wind up in Mulan chests later on.  Happy spending, folks!


----------



## 2010_Bride

rr333 said:


> Lol, we were typing at the same time



Great minds think alike!


----------



## Arundal

mshanson3121 said:


> Same. I gave up. Wasted gems thinking I would be able to get him but there was no chance. Just me perhaps, but this Tower challenged seemed much harder. I had horrible drop rates for the cookies.



I tried with gems until I stopped getting very many Hot Chocolates during chapter 2. I got Mulan and Training Hut but won’t get Cri-Kee. Down to like 23/25 hats and the 2000 EC. I did not have any of the Mulan characters to help and appears unless you have nearly all of the characters you can not longer finish. So glad I did not use all my gems. Decided to save them with Hot Chocolates not dropping good for me.


----------



## wingweaver84

So I showed my 3 year old niece some of the older Disney princesses on YouTube;this is a girl who's only ever watched Frozen,though she has merch of the others. She liked them but when I tried to show her a clip from Robin Hood she abandoned me.


----------



## mmmears

So with a couple hours left on my game, Cri-Kee came back with the last fabric.  Barely in time, from what I'm reading here.  Glad I remembered to "welcome" the costume (seriously, interns?).   I have more than enough cocoa for some reason, but have never been so close to not getting something during an event (unless I just didn't care and didn't try).  Still, I don't have several of the Lunar costumes, so if they do come into play I don't think I'll be prepared anyway.  This, coupled with the lack of new land (no, I don't want to rearrange my park every few weeks for a new event) is making me play this game less and less.  To me it's a sad shell of what it once was and what it was planned to be.  I'm still playing, but not intently, and not when real life gets in the way.  I'm guessing I'll get to the point where I just don't think about it and won't open it much if at all.  It's been that way with all the other little phone games I've played.

On a positive note (LOL) I really like Princess and the Frog.  I like the music, the animation (it's not a 3D one) looks more authentic/retro Disney to me, and there are some cute elements to it.  If you haven't seen it I'll just say that it's worth watching IMHO.  So I'll likely be playing this round, and I'll try to keep my complaints minimal, for those of you posting here.  The cynic in me says they picked Tiana because they are going to to make us get more comfy clothes, but I'm trying to ignore that for the time being.


----------



## Lindz101

2010_Bride said:


> So with two and a half hours left in the event it appears that both costumes are locked. I feel sorry for anyone who was close to getting either one. Why would the costumes close before the end of the event? Do the interns think they haven’t ticked off enough players with this tower challenge?




So whats even better then locking out the costumes with 3 hours left in the events was that some of us were sooo stupid. Bought the set kf ruby chests for 6.99 to get the fabric, go back into get it and it is greyed out along with the comfy which i only needed 1 more fabric for


----------



## hopemax

I think the greying out is a programming error.  There is no way they would give up "last minute panic" costume bundle buying.  I think someone forgot that the events run in 24 hour intervals+3 hours when they set up the timers for the costumes.

EDIT - So I see the Comfy Costume bundle is still available, but the Ruby chest one appears to be gone.  I still think that something didn't get set up right.  Either that, or they really are all kinds of stupid, because this seems to be infuriating people on Reddit a lot more than any of the other complaints, and I'm sure FB is the same. 

The question will be, "What do they do about it?"

What's weird is I went into my game, when I first got up, about 9:10 and they weren't greyed out.  And I was trying to decide if I was going to just buy the last fabric (it gave me the option for 34 gems) or spend 16 gems per cycle to speed through Crik-ee's task (figured spending 16 would be better than 34, and even 32 would be better, but if I didn't get the drops then it would cost more).  I came here to post, and then saw the comments.  So then I went back into the game, and even though it hadn't reloaded, it had changed.


----------



## mikegood2

2010_Bride said:


> So with two and a half hours left in the event it appears that both costumes are locked. I feel sorry for anyone who was close to getting either one. Why would the costumes close before the end of the event? Do the interns think they haven’t ticked off enough players with this tower challenge?





supernova said:


> I'm surprised (yet somehow not surprised) that these dumb interns would do that.  If you have Mulan and Cri-kee, then players should be able to continue on to get the comfy costume.  And since the China attraction is still in chests (or have they removed that, too?) there should still be a chance to get the useless warrior costume once you have the building.  I gave up on caring about costumes LONG ago when they introduced the pointless Chip & Dale lunar costumes and the ridiculous Frozen costumes.  My gameplay is fine without Mrs. Incredible in her gray outfit and Pooh in his bee costume, along with the others I chose not to pursue.
> 
> In the end, they both may wind up in Mulan chests later on.  Happy spending, folks!





Lindz101 said:


> So whats even better then locking out the costumes with 3 hours left in the events was that some of us were sooo stupid. Bought the set kf ruby chests for 6.99 to get the fabric, go back into get it and it is greyed out along with the comfy which i only needed 1 more fabric for



Think this might be final straw for me! Got the final piece for Mulan last night, but couldn’t level her up because she was out on her tower collection. Figured no big deal, I’ll welcome her in the morning and to my surprise she was grayed out with 3 hours left in the event! Had to run a few errands for an hour or two and still grayed out. Hoping it’s a glitch and they “fix” it. It’s funny that something that I didn’t care about at all, her costume, has ticked me off so much! It’s not about not getting the costume, even though I collected everything it time, as much as being reminded of the interns complete and utter incompetence. I don’t know why they still suprise me though?


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> So with a couple hours left on my game, Cri-Kee came back with the last fabric.  Barely in time, from what I'm reading here.  Glad I remembered to "welcome" the costume (seriously, interns?).   I have more than enough cocoa for some reason, but have never been so close to not getting something during an event (unless I just didn't care and didn't try).  Still, I don't have several of the Lunar costumes, so if they do come into play I don't think I'll be prepared anyway.  This, coupled with the lack of new land (no, I don't want to rearrange my park every few weeks for a new event) is making me play this game less and less.  To me it's a sad shell of what it once was and what it was planned to be.  I'm still playing, but not intently, and not when real life gets in the way.  I'm guessing I'll get to the point where I just don't think about it and won't open it much if at all.  It's been that way with all the other little phone games I've played.
> 
> On a positive note (LOL) I really like Princess and the Frog.  I like the music, the animation (it's not a 3D one) looks more authentic/retro Disney to me, and there are some cute elements to it.  If you haven't seen it I'll just say that it's worth watching IMHO.  So I'll likely be playing this round, and I'll try to keep my complaints minimal, for those of you posting here.  The cynic in me says they picked Tiana because they are going to to make us get more comfy clothes, but I'm trying to ignore that for the time being.


I’ve only seen princess and the frog once and it was a couple of years ago but I absolutely love the Port Orleans area at Disney. The French quarter has such an immersive theme. I’ll probably watch the movie again before/during the event. I did that with little mermaid and it got me excited for the event (it was also the first time I had ever seen that movie).

I just leveled mulan up today to level 2 and I really like the animation of her in the training camp.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rr333 said:


> Glitch? Or did you all know this was going to happen?.... Mulan's 2 new costumes are now unavailable,  before the event is over! I hadn't paid attention to the countdown on the costumes because I assumed they would end along with the event.
> 
> The special to purchase her comfy costume is still there of course.



I am pretty pissed - I went to get the comfy costume after having spent the past few days collecting for it and it is no longer available even though still time left in event ... no notice they would stop being available before the event ended.

I sent them an e-mail but not expecting it to do anything.   really upset me (more than I know it should)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> I think the greying out is a programming error.  There is no way they would give up "last minute panic" costume bundle buying.  *I think someone forgot that the events run in 24 hour intervals+3 hours when they set up the timers for the costumes.*
> 
> EDIT - So I see the Comfy Costume bundle is still available, but the Ruby chest one appears to be gone.  I still think that something didn't get set up right.  Either that, or they really are all kinds of stupid, because this seems to be infuriating people on Reddit a lot more than any of the other complaints, and I'm sure FB is the same.
> 
> The question will be, "What do they do about it?"
> 
> What's weird is I went into my game, when I first got up, about 9:10 and they weren't greyed out.  And I was trying to decide if I was going to just buy the last fabric (it gave me the option for 34 gems) or spend 16 gems per cycle to speed through Crik-ee's task (figured spending 16 would be better than 34, and even 32 would be better, but if I didn't get the drops then it would cost more).  I came here to post, and then saw the comments.  So then I went back into the game, and even though it hadn't reloaded, it had changed.



that must be it if it is a 3 hour difference from when it became unavailable ... part of me is glad is wasn't just with my game, hopefully they will do something about it - like you said, they pissed off a bunch of people some of whom would be willing to use gems to get the last item or whatever


----------



## lmmatooki

I barely finished this event, I have all the characters and this was a close one for me. Kinda mad about that. 

On the other hand, I can't be too mad because the Princess and the Frog is coming to the kingdom!!! I absolutely adore this movie!!!


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am pretty pissed - I went to get the comfy costume after having spent the past few days collecting for it and it is no longer available even though still time left in event ... no notice they would stop being available before the event ended.
> 
> I sent them an e-mail but not expecting it to do anything.   really upset me (more than I know it should)



Pretty much my exact feelings. Went to bed with all the needed pieces, but Mulan doing a job, so figured I’d just do it in the morning. Well guess they had other thoughts. Funny thing is I don’t/didn’t care about the costume, but their screw up made me care. Just the perfect way to end a frustrating tower challenge. 

Good job GameLoft, really appreciate it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Pretty much my exact feelings. Went to bed with all the needed pieces, but Mulan doing a job, so figured I’d just do it in the morning. Well guess they had other thoughts. Funny thing is I don’t/didn’t care about the costume, but their screw up made me care. Just the perfect way to end a frustrating tower challenge.
> 
> Good job GameLoft, really appreciate it.



usually I don't care about the costumes but I do like the comfy ones just as you can have all the princesses together in that one attraction which was like a big part of the WiR event so I care a bit about them more than others.


----------



## mmmears

My best guess here is that it was a stupid and unplanned move by Gameloft and that they will do something about it, including being kind enough to let people spend actual money to get stuff.  I think they get lots of money right in last hour of an event and they wouldn't want to stop people from throwing money at them, after all.



Haley R said:


> I’ve only seen princess and the frog once and it was a couple of years ago but I absolutely love the Port Orleans area at Disney. The French quarter has such an immersive theme. I’ll probbaly watch the movie again before/during the event. I did that with little mermaid and it got me excited for the event (it was also the first time I had ever seen that movie).
> 
> I just leveled mulan up today to level 2 and I really like the animation of her in the training camp.



I haven't stayed at POFQ but I'd like to try it out some day.  New Orleans Square at Disneyland has always been my favorite "land" in therms of theming.  I like the movie since it's a different take on the old fairytale, but still fun. Little Mermaid is a favorite here - DH & I saw it on one of our first dates, and it was my DD's favorite when she was a little one.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> My best guess here is that it was a stupid and unplanned move by Gameloft and that they will do something about it, including being kind enough to let people spend actual money to get stuff.  I think they get lots of money right in last hour of an event and they wouldn't want to stop people from throwing money at them, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't stayed at POFQ but I'd like to try it out some day.  New Orleans Square at Disneyland has always been my favorite "land" in therms of theming.  I like the movie since it's a different take on the old fairytale, but still fun. Little Mermaid is a favorite here - DH & I saw it on one of our first dates, and it was my DD's favorite when she was a little one.


We’ve never been to Disneyland but it’s on our list for a future trip! 

I didn’t love little mermaid but I’d watch it again. I have one older brother so we didn’t watch hardly any princess movies. We watched toy story, Hercules, Tarzan and a bunch of other movies that weren’t Disney


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> We’ve never been to Disneyland but it’s on our list for a future trip!
> 
> I didn’t love little mermaid but I’d watch it again. I have one older brother so we didn’t watch hardly any princess movies. We watched toy story, Hercules, Tarzan and a bunch of other movies that weren’t Disney



I grew up going to Disney movies as they were re-released into the theaters.  We didn't have a VCR until I was in middle school, and Disney wasn't releasing their movies back then anyway.  There were quite a few years where the Disney movies were... disappointing.  And many years between the classic princess movies (Snow, Cinder, Aurora) and the release of the Little Mermaid.  It was like some sort of rebirth of Disney Studios.  I was in college at the time and I can't even tell you how many of my friends went to see the Little Mermaid in the theater multiple times.


----------



## hopemax

Costumes are back. So I spent my 34 gems to buy my missing piece of fabric to get Mulan’s Comfy costume in my IOS game. 

Windows game, I am not spending the gems.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I grew up going to Disney movies as they were re-released into the theaters.  We didn't have a VCR until I was in middle school, and Disney wasn't releasing their movies back then anyway.  There were quite a few years where the Disney movies were... disappointing.  And many years between the classic princess movies (Snow, Cinder, Aurora) and the release of the Little Mermaid.  It was like some sort of rebirth of Disney Studios.  I was in college at the time and I can't even tell you how many of my friends went to see the Little Mermaid in the theater multiple times.


We watched a lot of them at home on vhs when I was a kid. I don’t really remember a lot of movies we went to at the theater but I know we went to the movies a lot


----------



## Wdw1015

hopemax said:


> Costumes are back. So I spent my 34 gems to buy my missing piece of fabric to get Mulan’s Comfy costume in my IOS game.
> 
> Windows game, I am not spending the gems.


Doesn’t do me much good now. I needed 1 more fabric and since the costume went away before I collected from Cri-kee, it wasn’t available when I collected from him. Not spending money or gems on a ridiculous costume that does nothing anyways.


----------



## hopemax

I don't know whether to laugh or throw my phone...you can now buy the common Mulan token for 100 Elixir each.  

I'm guessing this means they scale at the same rate as the other families do, but there are only 4 Mulan characters instead of 7 so it will take longer.

Oh, Gameloft, why do you do this!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> Costumes are back. So I spent my 34 gems to buy my missing piece of fabric to get Mulan’s Comfy costume in my IOS game.
> 
> Windows game, I am not spending the gems.



Good to know - was one fabric short but just spent the 34 gems to get the comfy one - not about to spend 200+ for the warrior one though


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Think this might be final straw for me! Got the final piece for Mulan last night, but couldn’t level her up because she was out on her tower collection. Figured no big deal, I’ll welcome her in the morning and to my surprise she was grayed out with 3 hours left in the event! Had to run a few errands for an hour or two and still grayed out. Hoping it’s a glitch and they “fix” it. It’s funny that something that I didn’t care about at all, her costume, has ticked me off so much! It’s not about not getting the costume, even though I collected everything it time, as much as being reminded of the interns complete and utter incompetence. I don’t know why they still suprise me though?


I don't sweat the costumes anymore, although I do understand why you'd be frustrated with the latest round of bull$hit from the incompetent interns.  You can imagine my surprise when I started to work in leveling Cri-kee to 3 and found that both Jack-Jack and the Mayor dropped his tokens.  Nice to see that the two latest tower challenge characters actually do something.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or throw my phone...you can now buy the common Mulan token for 100 Elixir each.
> 
> I'm guessing this means they scale at the same rate as the other families do, but there are only 4 Mulan characters instead of 7 so it will take longer.
> 
> Oh, Gameloft, why do you do this!


You know what?  Never mind.  I was going to post something but I don't want it getting back to Gameloft and they correct it.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I don't sweat the costumes anymore, although I do understand why you'd be frustrated with the latest round of bull$hit from the incompetent interns.  You can imagine my surprise when I started to work in leveling Cri-kee to 3 and found that both Jack-Jack and the Mayor both dropped his tokens.  Nice to see that the two latest tower challenge characters actually do something.



Yeah, I don’t sweat the costumes either. The good thing is they fixed the glitch and I was able to get it. My biggest issue for costumes is that they really dropped the ball with them. If they want us to collect of buy, they should always offer some advantage. Atleast Mulans Comfy costume has an advantage with the 6 minute item collect for Cri-Kee! Problem is, It’s already easy enough to collect that item for him. With the steep 1st item requirement for WiR or tLM, they should have had 1 or 2 costumes that let you collect it in under an hour. Instead, they completely ignore they exist by the next event. Perfect example is Grumpy! They pushed on how he was a special character and made him irrelevant for now Snow White stuff. They way they advertised how special he was gonna be, he should collect items for every event at a quicker time period.

Thanks for the reminder of collecting for Cri-kee! Been busy today and completely forgot we could collect now.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Three hours after the event ends, still no leaderboard reward...and several buildings are glowing purple.


----------



## supernova

HappyRoadTrip said:


> Three hours after the event ends, still no leaderboard reward...and several buildings are glowing purple.


Shut down the game and restart it.


----------



## kaetra

Tiana Event
Searching for info on what characters I need to level up to prep for the Tiana event. Any news? Guesses?


----------



## rr333

kaetra said:


> Tiana Event
> Searching for info on what characters I need to level up to prep for the Tiana event. Any news? Guesses?



I think they said Little Mermaid characters would help with this event.


----------



## supernova

What's strange now is that when you click on the warrior fabric, it just tells you what the item is, but not how to get it.  Are these idiots drunk or just moronic.  Each day we discover new proof that Gameloft truly has their interns assigned to this game rather than professional developers.   Never have I seen a game so filled with glitches from event roll-out through event completion.   Dolts.


----------



## Haley R

I went to the library and rented Princess and the Frog. Dh said he probably won't watch it with me, so it'll be a movie party for 1!


----------



## hopemax

For those that are like me, and totally messed up the post-event start of leveling Cri-kee because of another character still upgrading, and thus when they checked which characters dropped tokens, they forgot to consider they were maxed out in lanterns/ear hats, and *after*they leveled Cri-kee to 2 they needed to check again...the Mayor (annoyingly, because now it conflicts with his ear hat token), Mrs. Incredible and Jack Jack drop tokens.  And apparently, Ariel+Mermaid Costume+Eric.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> What's strange now is that when you click on the warrior fabric, it just tells you what the item is, but not how to get it.  Are these idiots drunk or just moronic.  Each day we discover new proof that Gameloft truly has their interns assigned to this game rather than professional developers.   Never have I seen a game so filled with glitches from event roll-out through event completion.   Dolts.



I saw that but figured it was you needed the sapphire boxes which are no longer out .... but you can still by the costume for gems for the missing items if you want!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> I went to the library and rented Princess and the Frog. Dh said he probably won't watch it with me, so it'll be a movie party for 1!



It’s a good movie - didn’t do super well at the box office.  It was Disney’s last classic 2D animated movie before switched to the computerized style with Tangled


----------



## mara512

So I have to say I am very disappointed this TC.  I have always been able to complete them with time to spare but this time I struggled. I got down to needing 10 more of whatever the first token was, looked like a cup of broth to me, and the 2000 ec to welcome Crickee. Which of course means no costumes either.  Not to mention I am not ready for another one.  Seriously only 4 days until it starts.  What are they thinking


----------



## wingweaver84

TheMaxRebo said:


> It’s a good movie - didn’t do super well at the box office.  It was Disney’s last classic 2D animated movie before switched to the computerized style with Tangled



Didn't Tangled come out _before _PatF?


----------



## wingweaver84

wingweaver84 said:


> Didn't Tangled come out _before _PatF?



My bad,just checked it up on Wikipedia.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> You know what?  Never mind.  I was going to post something but I don't want it getting back to Gameloft and they correct it.



Same.


----------



## karly05

I didn't even try to get Cri-kee. Had hopes of getting the concession stands, but once I fell way short of the first one I realized that wasn't happening either. I got enough event currency to get the 3 characters and 3 attractions, which was what I really cared about, and went back to my regular game play.

I really like PatF - I think it has a really catchy, underrated song score. I still remember the first time I saw the trailer/clip of Dr. Facilier belting out "Are you reaaady?" and thinking oh, yeah, I'm in! Sacrilege, I know, but I like this one way better than Tangled. 

And POFQ is my favorite WDW resort.


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> It’s a good movie - didn’t do super well at the box office.  It was Disney’s last classic 2D animated movie before switched to the computerized style with Tangled


I agree, the songs are pretty catchy


----------



## Haley R

karly05 said:


> I didn't even try to get Cri-kee. Had hopes of getting the concession stands, but once I fell way short of the first one I realized that wasn't happening either. I got enough event currency to get the 3 characters and 3 attractions, which was what I really cared about, and went back to my regular game play.
> 
> I really like PatF - I think it has a really catchy, underrated song score. I still remember the first time I saw the trailer/clip of Dr. Facilier belting out "Are you reaaady?" and thinking oh, yeah, I'm in! Sacrilege, I know, but I like this one way better than Tangled.
> 
> And POFQ is my favorite WDW resort.


I like tangled a lot more but princess and the frog is still decent.


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> So I have to say I am very disappointed this TC.  I have always been able to complete them with time to spare but this time I struggled. I got down to needing 10 more of whatever the first token was, looked like a cup of broth to me, and the 2000 ec to welcome Crickee. Which of course means no costumes either.  Not to mention I am not ready for another one.  Seriously only 4 days until it starts.  What are they thinking



Agree with the what are they thinking part! Between the added difficulty in TC and the 1 week turnaround for the next P&tF event I can only see desperation on their part. My guess is they’re revenue is down and they are grasping at straws trying to get them up?



karly05 said:


> I didn't even try to get Cri-kee. Had hopes of getting the concession stands, but once I fell way short of the first one I realized that wasn't happening either. I got enough event currency to get the 3 characters and 3 attractions, which was what I really cared about, and went back to my regular game play.
> 
> I really like PatF - I think it has a really catchy, underrated song score. I still remember the first time I saw the trailer/clip of Dr. Facilier belting out "Are you reaaady?" and thinking oh, yeah, I'm in! Sacrilege, I know, but I like this one way better than Tangled.
> 
> And POFQ is my favorite WDW resort.



Good job on getting the 3 characters and attractions! With the added difficulty this TC I wonder if anyone would be able to get all 3 characters/attractions and Cri-Kee? This is the first TC I haven’t been able to level the new character to level 2 and it wasn’t do to lack of trying. If anything I played this TC more than any previous one.

Have never watched P&tF, but might before the event starts. Have planned on watching it with my nieces in the past, but they always ended up watching something else. I can understand why people are excited about this one, but can’t understand how anyone is excited about the week turnaround.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I went to the library and rented Princess and the Frog. Dh said he probably won't watch it with me, so it'll be a movie party for 1!


Me too.  Watching solo tonight or tomorrow.   Guys!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Checking in late...again...but just wanted to say I went thru the traumatic comfy costume debacle  myself today.  Glad it came back so I could pick it up.  Even though from what I can tell...it does nothing.  Where was the cute comfy costume storyline with the other casually dressed princesses???  Oh well, at least I got it.
And my other exciting news is a got a brand new shiny gem for the conversion.  Brand spanking new!!!  Now I know I misread things sometimes, but when I saw the pop-up a few days ago mentioning the gem conversion, I thought maybe the stakes had gone up.  Ha ha ha Gameloft! You got me twice in one day!!!  Guess I'll not be greedy and be content while dreaming of all the things I can buy with my new shiny gem.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Checking in late...again...but just wanted to say I went thru the traumatic comfy costume debacle  myself today.  Glad it came back so I could pick it up.  Even though from what I can tell...it does nothing.  Where was the cute comfy costume storyline with the other casually dressed princesses???  Oh well, at least I got it.
> And my other exciting news is a got a brand new shiny gem for the conversion.  Brand spanking new!!!  Now I know I misread things sometimes, but when I saw the pop-up a few days ago mentioning the gem conversion, I thought maybe the stakes had gone up.  Ha ha ha Gameloft! You got me twice in one day!!!  Guess I'll not be greedy and be content while dreaming of all the things I can buy with my new shiny gem.


I was given 1 gem and then another 5 today but I wasn’t paying attention what it was for. Maybe the leaderboard?


----------



## KimRonRufus

TheMaxRebo said:


> It’s a good movie - didn’t do super well at the box office.  It was Disney’s last classic 2D animated movie before switched to the computerized style with Tangled


The fact that it didn't do "super well" is A: a crime against humanity. And B: had NOTHING to do with me! Trust me, I saw it like, 10 times. They finally made a good, rich, 2d animated movie and I was NOT going  to pass it up! I love it AT LEAST as much as Tangled, and Dr. Facilier is the best villian of the "new" movie set (he has everything!) Ok, geek out over.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Checking in late...again...but just wanted to say I went thru the traumatic comfy costume debacle  myself today.  Glad it came back so I could pick it up.  Even though from what I can tell...it does nothing.  Where was the cute comfy costume storyline with the other casually dressed princesses???  Oh well, at least I got it.
> And my other exciting news is a got a brand new shiny gem for the conversion.  Brand spanking new!!!  Now I know I misread things sometimes, but when I saw the pop-up a few days ago mentioning the gem conversion, I thought maybe the stakes had gone up.  Ha ha ha Gameloft! You got me twice in one day!!!  Guess I'll not be greedy and be content while dreaming of all the things I can buy with my new shiny gem.





Haley R said:


> I was given 1 gem and then another 5 today but I wasn’t paying attention what it was for. Maybe the leaderboard?



Yep, the gem conversion was a little underwhelming. 

Don’t want to brag or make you feel bad, but I hit level 60 last night and got *2* *gems* and I think *2.5K magic. *I’ve got so many plans on how to use that haul.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Haley R said:


> I went to the library and rented Princess and the Frog. Dh said he probably won't watch it with me, so it'll be a movie party for 1!



Tianas a hottie. He’ll be missing out. It’s not the typical damsel in distress movie either.



TheMaxRebo said:


> It’s a good movie - didn’t do super well at the box office.  It was Disney’s last classic 2D animated movie before switched to the computerized style with Tangled





KimRonRufus said:


> The fact that it didn't do "super well" is A: a crime against humanity. And B: had NOTHING to do with me! Trust me, I saw it like, 10 times. They finally made a good, rich, 2d animated movie and I was NOT going  to pass it up! I love it AT LEAST as much as Tangled, and Dr. Facilier is the best villian of the "new" movie set (he has everything!) Ok, geek out over.



I think the biggest problem it had was the title. It has Princess right in the name. This is why Rapunzel was titled “Tangled,” and gave like half the movie to a guy. And why the Snow Queen was named “Frozen” and had enough male characters to keep the interest of little boys afraid of getting cooties. Had they named PatF “Ribbit”, it probably would’ve been much more successful. After all, the majority of the supporting characters were men.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mmmears said:


> I haven't stayed at POFQ but I'd like to try it out some day.  New Orleans Square at Disneyland has always been my favorite "land" in therms of theming.  I like the movie since it's a different take on the old fairytale, but still fun.



I’ve stayed at Port Orleans Riverside several times. We stayed at a royal room a few years ago. It’s princess themed, but the idea is that these are rooms for Tiana’s guests. So while there are a variety of different princess decor, there a note from Tiana, and the headboards light up, and I think if you stay elsewhere on property, instead of princess theming, they have Louis on the pillows (though they may have removed that after an actual gator ate a guest at the Grand Floridian).

But regardless of the changes, I’m still calling it Dixie Landings. After 9/11, they shut down French Quarter, hoping to fill more rooms there. I think that’s when they changed the name to not only include Port Orleans, but make it Riverside as well.

One time there was a large rowdy Brazilian teenaged group staying there, so whenever they showed up, everyone else would get out of line and take the bus to French Quarter instead. So we stopped and had the only beignets WDW has to offer. They weren’t Mickey shaped like at DL’s New Orleans Square. They were traditional, like the way Tiana made them. The resort quick service restaurant was marti gras themed with a splash of PatF thrown in. FQ feels like PatF at the beginning and end of the film, while Riverside feels like the Cajun voodoo swamplands, with a few southern plantations thrown in.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, the gem conversion was a little underwhelming.
> 
> Don’t want to brag or make you feel bad, but I hit level 60 last night and got *2* *gems* and I think *2.5K magic. *I’ve got so many plans on how to use that haul.


2 gems!?!  Seriously????? No way.  I'm currently at level 59 almost at 60.  I'm going to make sure I log in as much as possible to hit 60.  I had no idea that such a treasure is on the horizon.  If I can earn those 2 gems and add it to the generous gift of 1 I got today...I'll have 3!!!!! 3 whole reward gems.  Omg...whatever will I buy?  Something special and exclusive for sure.   I'll be a very lucky lucky girl.  Gameloft is extremely generous when it comes to rewarding loyal players.  Wow...this is exciting.Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Haley R

UmmYeahOk said:


> I’ve stayed at Port Orleans Riverside several times. We stayed at a royal room a few years ago. It’s princess themed, but the idea is that these are rooms for Tiana’s guests. So while there are a variety of different princess decor, there a note from Tiana, and the headboards light up, and I think if you stay elsewhere on property, instead of princess theming, they have Louis on the pillows (though they may have removed that after an actual gator ate a guest at the Grand Floridian).
> 
> But regardless of the changes, I’m still calling it Dixie Landings. After 9/11, they shut down French Quarter, hoping to fill more rooms there. I think that’s when they changed the name to not only include Port Orleans, but make it Riverside as well.
> 
> One time there was a large rowdy Brazilian teenaged group staying there, so whenever they showed up, everyone else would get out of line and take the bus to French Quarter instead. So we stopped and had the only beignets WDW has to offer. They weren’t Mickey shaped like at DL’s New Orleans Square. They were traditional, like the way Tiana made them. The resort quick service restaurant was marti gras themed with a splash of PatF thrown in. FQ feels like PatF at the beginning and end of the film, while Riverside feels like the Cajun voodoo swamplands, with a few southern plantations thrown in.


The beignets at pofq are Mickey shaped now too. We didn’t like them as much because they were too dense.


----------



## Haley R

UmmYeahOk said:


> Tianas a hottie. He’ll be missing out. It’s not the typical damsel in distress movie either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem it had was the title. It has Princess right in the name. This is why Rapunzel was titled “Tangled,” and gave like half the movie to a guy. And why the Snow Queen was named “Frozen” and had enough male characters to keep the interest of little boys afraid of getting cooties. Had they named PatF “Ribbit”, it probably would’ve been much more successful. After all, the majority of the supporting characters were men.


Did....did you just call a cartoon character a hottie?


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, the gem conversion was a little underwhelming.
> 
> Don’t want to brag or make you feel bad, but I hit level 60 last night and got *2* *gems* and I think *2.5K magic. *I’ve got so many plans on how to use that haul.



You know that's it now?  Never again, will you experience the joy of leveling up and claiming your solitary gem.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Haley R said:


> The beignets at pofq are Mickey shaped now too. We didn’t like them as much because they were too dense.



Ah man! That’s a shame! Having tried both, I preferred the traditional square ones. I remember standing in line for these and other guests were wondering if they were any good. I told them that I wasn’t even staying at the resort, but made a special trip just for these.



Haley R said:


> Did....did you just call a cartoon character a hottie?



Rule 34


----------



## KimRonRufus

UmmYeahOk said:


> Tianas a hottie. He’ll be missing out. It’s not the typical damsel in distress movie either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem it had was the title. It has Princess right in the name. This is why Rapunzel was titled “Tangled,” and gave like half the movie to a guy. And why the Snow Queen was named “Frozen” and had enough male characters to keep the interest of little boys afraid of getting cooties. Had they named PatF “Ribbit”, it probably would’ve been much more successful. After all, the majority of the supporting characters were men.


Unfortunately, I think you're correct. I remember hearing about the whole name-game thing online awhile ago(even though the guy DOES share the title, ..."and the Frog"!). Shame that some people need to be tricked to go see good movies. Kids today!


----------



## karly05

Haley R said:


> I like tangled a lot more but princess and the frog is still decent.



And I like Tangled fine, but PatF more. I think for me a couple of factors are that I like the early 20th Century American setting, and the New Orleans Jazz / Bayou-influenced score. That opening to Down in New Orleans makes me smile, and that big finish to Freinds on the Other Side is great.


----------



## wingweaver84

I can think of a few other titles:

-A Frog in New Orleans
-Tiana and the Frog Prince
-A Tale of Two Frogs


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> Will do - I think I will start by going through and any attractions I just don’t care about or don’t look that good/do much/etc and take those off - figure even getting ride of 10 or so would provide some more room to play around a bit
> 
> Only exception is if if they are trophy drop ones.  This is he best list I found for that:
> *Attractions / Concessions * *Time*
> 
> 
> Goofy's Playhouse 60m
> 
> 
> Mickey's PhilharMagic 2h
> 
> 
> The Incredibles House 2h
> 
> 
> Al's Toy Barn 4h
> 
> 
> Primeval Whirl 4h
> 
> 
> Zootopia Race Track 4h
> 
> 
> Jumpin' Jellyfish 8h
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain 8h
> 
> 
> The Jolly Roger 8h
> *Premium *
> 
> 
> Aurora's Spinning Wheel 60m
> 
> 
> Pluto's House 60m
> 
> 
> Fantasia Gardens and Fairways 2h
> 
> 
> San Fransokyo City 4h
> 
> 
> The Kraken 4h
> 
> 
> Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop 4h
> 
> 
> Enchanted Tiki Room 6h



So these are the ones that _do_ drop and I should keep? Or these are the ones that are safe to get rid of?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ok, I broke the seal and started putting away attractions to make some more room - overall I picked attractions that I just didn't care for, seemed fairly static, took up more room than they should, etc.  I did cross reference with the list of attractions that drop trophies and ensures all of those were left out

I had already put away the Omnidroid City and I don't have Steamboat Willie, the Animation Academy, nor the new China Pavilion.  So in addition to those I put aweay 
- Magic Lamp Theater
- Sword in the Stone
- Omnidroid Obstacle Course
- Syndrome Zero Point Energy Rings
- The Meadow (might put that back as small)
- Troll Knoll
- Be Our Guest Restaurant
- Golden Afternoon (also might put that back as not too big)
- White Rabbit House
- Tweedle's Wacky Fairway
- Seven Dwarf's Cottage
- Rabbits House
- Lilo's House
- Lahui Beach
- 'Ohana
- Frederickson Gardens
- Ito Ishioka Robtic Lab

so 17 + the 4 I didn't have/have out, 21 in total away

This was rather freeing as now have more room to play with ... I was able to group the remaining ones together much better (put all Pirate things in Adventurland, etc.)

The other thing I did was to put the 3 1 hour trophy collecting attractions and the 3 2 hour collecting ones near each other to make collecting those more efficient

I also took the time to go through my concessions and ensured I had 1 and only 1 of each out and gave any extra to Merlin


I now have 2 large plots near Cali Screaming free (figure will use one for Princess and the Frog stuff) and a couple of other smaller open areas.  Probably can free up a bit more if needed

So I think was for the best, set me up pretty well for next event and didn't take too, too long (just don't have it in me to totally take everything off and fully restart)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> So these are the ones that _do_ drop and I should keep? Or these are the ones that are safe to get rid of?



these are the ones that DO drop so you want to keep these


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I broke the seal and started putting away attractions to make some more room - overall I picked attractions that I just didn't care for, seemed fairly static, took up more room than they should, etc.  I did cross reference with the list of attractions that drop trophies and ensures all of those were left out
> 
> I had already put away the Omnidroid City and I don't have Steamboat Willie, the Animation Academy, nor the new China Pavilion.  So in addition to those I put aweay
> - Magic Lamp Theater
> - Sword in the Stone
> - Omnidroid Obstacle Course
> - Syndrome Zero Point Energy Rings
> - The Meadow (might put that back as small)
> - Troll Knoll
> - Be Our Guest Restaurant
> - Golden Afternoon (also might put that back as not too big)
> - White Rabbit House
> - Tweedle's Wacky Fairway
> - Seven Dwarf's Cottage
> - Rabbits House
> - Lilo's House
> - Lahui Beach
> - 'Ohana
> - Frederickson Gardens
> - Ito Ishioka Robtic Lab
> 
> so 17 + the 4 I didn't have/have out, 21 in total away
> 
> This was rather freeing as now have more room to play with ... I was able to group the remaining ones together much better (put all Pirate things in Adventurland, etc.)
> 
> The other thing I did was to put the 3 1 hour trophy collecting attractions and the 3 2 hour collecting ones near each other to make collecting those more efficient
> 
> I also took the time to go through my concessions and ensured I had 1 and only 1 of each out and gave any extra to Merlin
> 
> 
> I now have 2 large plots near Cali Screaming free (figure will use one for Princess and the Frog stuff) and a couple of other smaller open areas.  Probably can free up a bit more if needed
> 
> So I think was for the best, set me up pretty well for next event and didn't take too, too long (just don't have it in me to totally take everything off and fully restart)



Would love to see pics of your layout!


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I broke the seal and started putting away attractions to make some more room - overall I picked attractions that I just didn't care for, seemed fairly static, took up more room than they should, etc.  I did cross reference with the list of attractions that drop trophies and ensures all of those were left out
> 
> I had already put away the Omnidroid City and I don't have Steamboat Willie, the Animation Academy, nor the new China Pavilion.


I don't have the China or Steamboat attractions either.  My current park has two Lion King attractions in storage, with everything else out.  There are two patches of land where I somehow can only fit two attractions.  Neither of those is incredibly large, so that seems odd.  I haven't moved Omnidroid city from its original spot.  Now that we're getting four (?) new attractions, I'll have to shelve four to replace them.  Guess it will all depend on how large they are, and what this new 'enhancement' to the buildings really turns out to be.  As it is, most buildings are a full row of squares too large on either side.  Cutting down the footprint would be a nice start.


----------



## wnwardii

It would be extremely helpful if you could try and move an attraction that a character is currently in.  That has frustrated me in the past when trying to squeeze things in or move things around.


----------



## wingweaver84

wnwardii said:


> It would be extremely helpful if you could try and move an attraction that a character is currently in.  That has frustrated me in the past when trying to squeeze things in or move things around.



At least they finally tended to the layout situation in this next update,looking forward to that.

In my case,it seems there are A LOT of attractions that can be stored,I'll just return them if needed.

In Storage:

Mickey's Fun Wheel
Mickey's House
Mickey's Philharmagic
Goofy's Playhouse
Al's Toy Barn
Fantasia Gardens and Fairways
Astro Orbiters
Pizza Planet
Daisy's Diner
Monsters Inc.Laugh Floor
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters
Minnie's House
Cyclops Sushi
Pixie Hollow
Rapunzel's Tower
Space Traders
Jet Packs
The Magic Lamp Theater
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Sword in the Stone
Donald's Boat
Fairy Hut
Snuggly Duckling
Syndrome's Zero Point Energy Rings
Sea Serpent Swing
Zootopia P.D.
Little Rodentia
The Meadow
Jungle River Drift
Baloo's Oasis
Jack's House
Broomstick Graveyard
Hollywood Tower of Terror
Elsa's Ice Palace
Arendelle Skating Rink
Traning Camp
Beast's Castle
Festival of the Lion King
Streets of Agrabah
Genie's Lamp Show
The Lotus Fountain
The Golden Afternoon
White Rabbit's House
The Tweedle's Wacky Fairway(suddenly questioning why there are two mini golf attractions?)
Alice in Wonderland
Seven Dwarfs' Cottage
Magic Mirror on the Wall
Snow White's Scary Adventure
Rabbit's House
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Pooh's Hunny Hunt
Lilo's House
Lahui Beach
'Ohana
Lucky Cat Cafe
Frederickson Grounds
Ariel's Grotto
Atlantica
The Internet

Remaining:

Princess Dressing Rooms
Kaa's Jungle Gym(needed for task)
meet and greet hall("")
Jessie's Snack Round Up("")
Fantasy Faire("")
Prince Charming's Regal Caroussel("")
Tortuga Tavern("")
Fantasmic!(drops Apprentice Mickey's costume pieces)
Ursula's grotto(drops tokens)
Ancestral Shrine("")
And all my special concession stands.

I am SO SORRY for these long lists!


----------



## mshanson3121

I keep seeing this new layout tool mentioned. What is it supposed to do? How will it help?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> I keep seeing this new layout tool mentioned. What is it supposed to do? How will it help?



Based on the Facebook stream there are two things:
1) they are making it a bit easy to move/arrange things by having shaded yellow grads outside the building grid to show what you would overlap if you more in that direction.  They are also adding “nudge arrows” so you can shift something just one spot easier, and lastly it is just supposed to be smoother now when moving things
2) they are adding the ability to move things into storage easier (can do entire kingdom or just one area and all building or just attraction, concessions, or decorations)

That’s it

So they aren’t adding areas or changings size of building footprints or anything like that - still won’t be able to fit anything more than in the past .... just making it easier to redo your park if you want really


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I don't have the China or Steamboat attractions either.  My current park has two Lion King attractions in storage, with everything else out.  There are two patches of land where I somehow can only fit two attractions.  Neither of those is incredibly large, so that seems odd.  I haven't moved Omnidroid city from its original spot.  Now that we're getting four (?) new attractions, I'll have to shelve four to replace them.  Guess it will all depend on how large they are, and what this new 'enhancement' to the buildings really turns out to be.  As it is, most buildings are a full row of squares too large on either side.  Cutting down the footprint would be a nice start.



From what I saw the new enhancement won’t allow you to fit any more than you could t the past, just let’s you be a bit finer with your movements of buildings to be more exact - but everything will still take up same room

I agree that cutting the footprint or even just rounding off the corners or some would hel as a lot of times seems like just a corner or so prevents one from fitting something in a given spot


----------



## Windwaker4444

wnwardii said:


> It would be extremely helpful if you could try and move an attraction that a character is currently in.  That has frustrated me in the past when trying to squeeze things in or move things around.


I totally agree.  That aspect is really annoying.


----------



## Windwaker4444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Based on the Facebook stream there are two things:
> 1) they are making it a bit easy to move/arrange things by having shaded yellow grads outside the building grid to show what you would overlap if you more in that direction.  They are also adding “nudge arrows” so you can shift something just one spot easier, and lastly it is just supposed to be smoother now when moving things
> 2) they are adding the ability to move things into storage easier (can do entire kingdom or just one area and all building or just attraction, concessions, or decorations)
> 
> That’s it
> 
> So they aren’t adding areas or changings size of building footprints or anything like that - still won’t be able to fit anything more than in the past .... just making it easier to redo your park if you want really


That's kinda disappointing.  I was hoping for something to alter the edges or overall sizes of attraction or the surrounding land.  I guess it is something though.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Based on the Facebook stream there are two things:
> 1) they are making it a bit easy to move/arrange things by having shaded yellow grads outside the building grid to show what you would overlap if you more in that direction.  They are also adding “nudge arrows” so you can shift something just one spot easier, and lastly it is just supposed to be smoother now when moving things
> 2) they are adding the ability to move things into storage easier (can do entire kingdom or just one area and all building or just attraction, concessions, or decorations)
> 
> That’s it
> 
> So they aren’t adding areas or changings size of building footprints or anything like that - still won’t be able to fit anything more than in the past .... just making it easier to redo your park if you want really



Unbelievable.  How dumb can they be?  They can make these "improvements" but can't just open up more land?  Can't get rid of the stupid rounded corners?  Make the footprint smaller?  Nah, lets just throw them something that will make them think we hear them.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I broke the seal and started putting away attractions to make some more room - overall I picked attractions that I just didn't care for, seemed fairly static, took up more room than they should, etc.  I did cross reference with the list of attractions that drop trophies and ensures all of those were left out
> 
> I had already put away the Omnidroid City and I don't have Steamboat Willie, the Animation Academy, nor the new China Pavilion.  So in addition to those I put aweay
> - Magic Lamp Theater
> - Sword in the Stone
> - Omnidroid Obstacle Course
> - Syndrome Zero Point Energy Rings
> - The Meadow (might put that back as small)
> - Troll Knoll
> - Be Our Guest Restaurant
> - Golden Afternoon (also might put that back as not too big)
> - White Rabbit House
> - Tweedle's Wacky Fairway
> - Seven Dwarf's Cottage
> - Rabbits House
> - Lilo's House
> - Lahui Beach
> - 'Ohana
> - Frederickson Gardens
> - Ito Ishioka Robtic Lab
> 
> so 17 + the 4 I didn't have/have out, 21 in total away
> 
> This was rather freeing as now have more room to play with ... I was able to group the remaining ones together much better (put all Pirate things in Adventurland, etc.)
> 
> The other thing I did was to put the 3 1 hour trophy collecting attractions and the 3 2 hour collecting ones near each other to make collecting those more efficient
> 
> I also took the time to go through my concessions and ensured I had 1 and only 1 of each out and gave any extra to Merlin
> 
> I now have 2 large plots near Cali Screaming free (figure will use one for Princess and the Frog stuff) and a couple of other smaller open areas.  Probably can free up a bit more if needed
> 
> So I think was for the best, set me up pretty well for next event and didn't take too, too long (just don't have it in me to totally take everything off and fully restart)



Very useful information! I’ve basically done the same with all the trophy challange buildings, although I moved the big Pirate Kraken somewhere else, since it collects every 4 hours, so it gets collected when Merlin collects. Having them all together really speeds up trophy collecting, makes sure you got more and help me place much higher. Last event I finished top 10 in all 3 Trophy challanges , so the 60 or 75 gems were nice.

I always clear out that initially spot of land we got before any new events, for new buildings and/or recent buildings that still collect items. It really helps with collecting for event items. It’s nice having those buildings in a constant easy location.



supernova said:


> I don't have the China or Steamboat attractions either.  My current park has two Lion King attractions in storage, with everything else out.  There are two patches of land where I somehow can only fit two attractions.  Neither of those is incredibly large, so that seems odd.  I haven't moved Omnidroid city from its original spot.  Now that we're getting four (?) new attractions, I'll have to shelve four to replace them.  Guess it will all depend on how large they are, and what this new 'enhancement' to the buildings really turns out to be.  As it is, most buildings are a full row of squares too large on either side.  Cutting down the footprint would be a nice start.



Completely agree with most buildings being atleast a row to large. I remember complementing them, something I rarely do, for listening to us, when they added the last big land expansion last year and made the edges of the plots of land straighter, so buildings fit better. Believe they were also making buildings a little smaller around that time too. Glad to see they found a way for me to stop complementing them though. They haven’t opened up most of that land, and doubt they will this year, and it seems like they went back to slightly larger buildings.



wnwardii said:


> It would be extremely helpful if you could try and move an attraction that a character is currently in.  That has frustrated me in the past when trying to squeeze things in or move things around.



I understand why they don’t let us, or can’t let us do that, but agree it would be extremely helpful if we could.



mmmears said:


> Unbelievable.  How dumb can they be?  They can make these "improvements" but can't just open up more land?  Can't get rid of the stupid rounded corners?  Make the footprint smaller?  Nah, lets just throw them something that will make them think we hear them.



Was kinda thinking the same thing. Don’t get me wrong, I appreciate that they are atleast attempting to “fix” some of the things they broke, but not sure why they don’t fix others? I know it would take some work, but I wouldn’t think it would take that much, to straighten up some of the corner edges of the older plots of land to give use a little more land to build on. For example the plots of land between Cinderella’s castle and It's a a Small World. Removing some of the curved unusable areas with trees or shrubs and making them useable land would really help a lot.


----------



## Haley R

UmmYeahOk said:


> Ah man! That’s a shame! Having tried both, I preferred the traditional square ones. I remember standing in line for these and other guests were wondering if they were any good. I told them that I wasn’t even staying at the resort, but made a special trip just for these.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule 34


Yeah we liked the square ones a lot more than the Mickey shaped ones. 

What’s rule 34?


----------



## mikegood2

Slightly of topic, but anyone else having issues with that permanently fixed banner ad they’ve recently added to the bottom of every DIS thread page? Works fine on my phone, but has issues on my tablet. Stays at the bottom when I’m in vertical mode, but when I scroll pages in horizontal mode it kinda jumps around and really annoying.

*EDIT*: just tried to correct a spelling error on my phone and couldn’t because the ad covered up the save button.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's kinda disappointing.  I was hoping for something to alter the edges or overall sizes of attraction or the surrounding land.  I guess it is something though.



Yeah, it seems like something that is a good thing and will be nice to have (sometimes it is a pain to get a building to move just one spot) but doesn’t really address what people are complaining about


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, it seems like something that is a good thing and will be nice to have (sometimes it is a pain to get a building to move just one spot) but doesn’t really address what people are complaining about



Agree! The changes sound like a nice start and will hopefully be improved as time goes buy. I was just wondering why the would take all the time trying to “fix” something they know is broken, but refuse to open up any of the 12 unopened land? Just seems logical to open up enough new land to accommodate new attractions for an event.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

KimRonRufus said:


> Unfortunately, I think you're correct. I remember hearing about the whole name-game thing online awhile ago(even though the guy DOES share the title, ..."and the Frog"!). Shame that some people need to be tricked to go see good movies. Kids today!



It’s not just kids. There are still adults out there that refuse to see anything Pixar or Disney because they think cartoons are just for kids. But there are kids that will only see one or two animated films a year, and I don’t know if it’s their decision or their parents, but instead of Disney or Pixar, they’ll see Blue Sky, Illumination, Dreamworks, or worse!!.... ...Sony animation! Some of the adults that think cartoons are just for kids, if they see anything, it will be something by Sony. And of course, that just cements their belief that no adult can enjoy any of this



TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree that cutting the footprint or even just rounding off the corners or some would hel as a lot of times seems like just a corner or so prevents one from fitting something in a given spot



I hate how I have everything butted up against each other, yet characters and whatever moving item you need to collect is in between them. If there’s no room, they shouldn’t be walking there! I can’t click on them because all it sees me doing is clicking on a building. So sim stuck waiting until they leave the area.



mmmears said:


> Unbelievable.  How dumb can they be?  They can make these "improvements" but can't just open up more land?  Can't get rid of the stupid rounded corners?  Make the footprint smaller?  Nah, lets just throw them something that will make them think we hear them.



What’s bad is the expense of it all. I am a day one player, and only just now cleared the 2nd rear fantasyland space. That $2 MILLION!!! How much is the 3rd lot? How long will it take for me to get all that? Just open up everything, and have up just complain about the price. Everything fits, but it will cost you an arm and a leg.



Haley R said:


> What’s rule 34?


Oh dear...

_“If it exists, there is porn of it. If there isn't, there will be. Only one known exception: rule 34 itself.”_


----------



## Haley R

UmmYeahOk said:


> It’s not just kids. There are still adults out there that refuse to see anything Pixar or Disney because they think cartoons are just for kids. But there are kids that will only see one or two animated films a year, and I don’t know if it’s their decision or their parents, but instead of Disney or Pixar, they’ll see Blue Sky, Illumination, Dreamworks, or worse!!.... ...Sony animation! Some of the adults that think cartoons are just for kids, if they see anything, it will be something by Sony. And of course, that just cements their belief that no adult can enjoy any of this
> 
> 
> 
> I hate how I have everything butted up against each other, yet characters and whatever moving item you need to collect is in between them. If there’s no room, they shouldn’t be walking there! I can’t click on them because all it sees me doing is clicking on a building. So sim stuck waiting until they leave the area.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s bad is the expense of it all. I am a day one player, and only just now cleared the 2nd rear fantasyland space. That $2 MILLION!!! How much is the 3rd lot? How long will it take for me to get all that? Just open up everything, and have up just complain about the price. Everything fits, but it will cost you an arm and a leg.
> 
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> _“If it exists, there is porn of it. If there isn't, there will be. Only one known exception: rule 34 itself.”_


I have never heard of that before


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Haley R said:


> I have never heard of that before


Yeah... ...it’s why you don’t really ever want to accidentally wander through deviantart.com. You think you’re safe, because the image you clicked on during your safe google search was ok, but just like YouTube, you can accidentally end up someplace dark.


----------



## wingweaver84

UmmYeahOk said:


> Yeah... ...it’s why you don’t really ever want to accidentally wander through deviantart.com. You think you’re safe, because the image you clicked on during your safe google search was ok, but just like YouTube, you can accidentally end up someplace dark.



I was a dA member,at one point and was disgusted at some of the overwhelming genres posted on that site. I won't go into detail on them. The forums are worse than the site itself,and when you complain about said "art" (because to me,that aforementioned stuff really isn't),you're told one of several things:grow up and get off the Internet,art is subjective,and your art isn't any better. Mine wasn't Picasso standards,by any means,but it wasn't one of _those _pieces. MLP and Sonic recolours are not art. Fetish and inflation pictures are not art. I blocked the site recently because I wouldn't stop downloading 3d models(you can still access the site without an account).

(Fun fact:I closed the account permanently a couple years back because I tried to start a revolution for the true artists in the forums.Guess where that got me.)


----------



## UmmYeahOk

wingweaver84 said:


> I was a dA member,at one point and was disgusted at some of the overwhelming genres posted on that site. I won't go into detail on them. The forums are worse than the site itself,and when you complain about said "art" (because to me,that aforementioned stuff really isn't),you're told one of several things:grow up and get off the Internet,art is subjective,and your art isn't any better. Mine wasn't Picasso standards,by any means,but it wasn't one of _those _pieces. MLP and Sonic recolours are not art. Fetish and inflation pictures are not art. I blocked the site recently because I wouldn't stop downloading 3d models(you can still access the site without an account).



I could see their point, given the amount of nudity art from the renaissance, but they should be classified differently. Like DA could host the images, but you have to be shown the 18+ warning. Sure, kids can lie about their age, but at least it’s users know going in. Not cool when you’re looking up princesses and your mom walks in at the most inappropriate time. That is to say, not a problem I ever had. Back in my day DA wasn’t around, and it could take MINUTES to load an image.

From what I’ve found though, most DA submissions, which aren’t original creations, tend to be drawn by middle schoolers, freehanded from memory alone, using colored pencils. Thankfully though, those tend to not be vulgar.


----------



## wingweaver84

UmmYeahOk said:


> I could see their point, given the amount of nudity art from the renaissance, but they should be classified differently. Like DA could host the images, but you have to be shown the 18+ warning. Sure, kids can lie about their age, but at least it’s users know going in. Not cool when you’re looking up princesses and your mom walks in at the most inappropriate time. That is to say, not a problem I ever had. Back in my day DA wasn’t around, and it could take MINUTES to load an image.
> 
> From what I’ve found though, most DA submissions, which aren’t original creations, tend to be drawn by middle schoolers, freehanded from memory alone, using colored pencils. Thankfully though, those tend to not be vulgar.



The quality is one thing,it's the subject. Renaissance art is on a totally different scale than these were;maybe I'm being hypocritical of that,but those were done by artistic masters at a time when painting nudes was a thing. I have nothing against that at all.

Nudes on dA-those are not artistic masters. Some of them are quite graphic,and I had to report quite a few of them because the creators would not use the mature filter. I'm in my 30s,you think I still want to see that junk on a site that's supposed to promote _artistic talent?_ I've got absolutely nothing against fanart,done it myself,but come on!At least put some effort into it instead of putting existing characters in different colours and claiming they're "original". Oh,and don't get me started on the _photography!_


----------



## UmmYeahOk

wingweaver84 said:


> The quality is one thing,it's the subject. Renaissance art is on a totally different scale than these were;maybe I'm being hypocritical of that,but those were done by artistic masters at a time when painting nudes was a thing. I have nothing against that at all.
> 
> Nudes on dA-those are not artistic masters. Some of them are quite graphic,and I had to report quite a few of them because the creators would not use the mature filter. I'm in my 30s,you think I still want to see that junk on a site that's supposed to promote _artistic talent?_ I've got absolutely nothing against fanart,done it myself,but come on!At least put some effort into it instead of putting existing characters in different colours and claiming they're "original". Oh,and don't get me started on the _photography!_



Well, people claim that copy of Mona Lisa with a mustache is “art.” How “original” is that? It still took skill to paint it. But it’s 2019, for all we know, the pieces you’re speaking off were stolen digitally, and took two seconds on photoshop to do. I have seen some good examples though where characters from a less popular show or movie were given life, sometimes with characters from a completely different property. But they clearly weren’t traced out of a coloring book or something. The artist actually drew them in different poses, even clothing.


----------



## KimRonRufus

UmmYeahOk said:


> It’s not just kids. There are still adults out there that refuse to see anything Pixar or Disney because they think cartoons are just for kids. But there are kids that will only see one or two animated films a year, and I don’t know if it’s their decision or their parents, but instead of Disney or Pixar, they’ll see Blue Sky, Illumination, Dreamworks, or worse!!.... ...Sony animation! Some of the adults that think cartoons are just for kids, if they see anything, it will be something by Sony. And of course, that just cements their belief that no adult can enjoy any of this[/I]


----------



## Haley R

I have no idea what you guys are talking about and I think that's okay lol. We should probably get back to talking about the game.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Haley R said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about and I think that's okay lol. We should probably get back to talking about the game.


The one above you is my bad. I tried to reply to that quote, my phone malfuntioned, and it's half-done. Just ignore it, I don't care anymore anyway. The rest of them are arguing about the finer points of internet art, and what makes it or breaks it. I'm sitting out on that one.....


----------



## Hoodie

So, a bit annoyed.  LM was my next "group" to finish leveling up so I started them during the TC before we found out about the next event.  I still have 5 items causing possible gathering conflicts.  I think I can get at least 2 of those gone by the time the event launches, but still annoyed with myself for focusing on one group.  Had I spread it out, I probably wouldn't have any conflicts (on the plus side, the ones not already at 10 will be at 9 and ready to level once they aren't needed.)


----------



## KPach525

I just sent Ariel and Eric to do the “part of your world” task for the first time, and I’ll admit I was a bit surprised. Zoomed all the way out it feels a bit PG-13 haha


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> I just sent Ariel and Eric to do the “part of your world” task for the first time, and I’ll admit I was a bit surprised. Zoomed all the way out it feels a bit PG-13 haha


They'll be at it for quite a while too.


----------



## mmmears

I tried to take one for the team and complete a survey on my game this morning, but  I was half asleep and got frustrated when they tried to make me tell them what I use Twitter and Pinterest for when I already said I don't.  So I gave up.  I don't think they care what I think anyway.


----------



## wnwardii

I did take the survey as well.  While the structure was different, some of the questions that were eventually asked were similar to the last survey some of us had taken.  They asked what you liked about DMK and what you didn't like.  I agree that they probably won't pay attention to this much given the interns method of wash/rinse/repeat for most of the quests and events.


----------



## mmmears

wnwardii said:


> I did take the survey as well.  While the structure was different, some of the questions that were eventually asked were similar to the last survey some of us had taken.  They asked what you liked about DMK and what you didn't like.  I agree that they probably won't pay attention to this much given the interns method of wash/rinse/repeat for most of the quests and events.



I didn't get to that part.  I got bogged down and there was no way not to lie so I just gave up.


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> They'll be at it for quite a while too.


Where’s Ursula? She should be nearby saying: 
“Don’t underestimate the power of body language!”


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> I just sent Ariel and Eric to do the “part of your world” task for the first time, and I’ll admit I was a bit surprised. Zoomed all the way out it feels a bit PG-13 haha



I almost posted the same sort of thing.



Quellman said:


> They'll be at it for quite a while too.



Nah, only until Thursday when the next event starts and they are the helper group who will be off doing PatF tasks.  So they have to get in their quality time while they can.  Lol.

Although, when you think about it..it's supposed to be after Ariel rescues Eric after the shipwreck, so he's unconscious.  I think that makes it worse.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I tried to take one for the team and complete a survey on my game this morning, but  I was half asleep and got frustrated when they tried to make me tell them what I use Twitter and Pinterest for when I already said I don't.  So I gave up.  I don't think they care what I think anyway.



Got tied up and annoyed at the same part. Obvious oversight on their part and it was the only question like it. I was more annoyed that you couldn’t rotate the screen to see more. Overall *WAY* *TO* *MANY* non-DMK questions. I still finished, just to make sure I could check the need for more land and hoping and hoping I could comment about having fewer events. Sadly the events part weren’t an option and they really didn’t give us an area to directly comment about the game.


----------



## rr333

What level do you all think the LM characters should be for the event?

I have:

Level 9 -- Sebastian, Ariel and Eric - ready for 10.
Level 9 -- Ursula - collecting for 10
Level 8 -- Flounder - ready for 9
Level 8 -- Triton and Scuttle - collecting for 9


----------



## Hoodie

Completed the survey, mainly by lying about the social media question.  The favorite movies was interesting.  I admit, I put The Emperor's New Groove mainly because I like the idea of Kronk in the Kingdom and it would be a bit different.


----------



## Hoodie

rr333 said:


> What level do you all think the LM characters should be for the event?
> 
> I have:
> 
> Level 9 -- Sebastian, Ariel and Eric - ready for 10.
> Level 9 -- Ursula - collecting for 10
> Level 8 -- Flounder - ready for 9
> Level 8 -- Triton and Scuttle - collecting for 9


Usually the key for the "helpers" is to just make sure they are ready to level so you don't have conflicts in token drops.


----------



## hopemax

Hoodie said:


> Usually the key for the "helpers" is to just make sure they are ready to level so you don't have conflicts in token drops.



Looking at the game notes for the last event.  Frozen was the helper group.  Sven had to be at 8, but the rest were 3 or below.  So follow this advice.

EDIT:  The Wiki has a tab under each character listing their "Event Activities."  So I was able to look back at The Little Mermaid event too.  Lilo & Stitch were the helpers, and the highest needed was Angel at 6.


----------



## Hoodie

Another note on the survey:  one of the questions asked about what you liked about game play and one of the answers was "building concessions and decorating the park"  Yes, sign me up for my 250th wooden bench.


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> Another note on the survey:  one of the questions asked about what you liked about game play and one of the answers was "building concessions and decorating the park"  Yes, sign me up for my 250th wooden bench.



Still kicking myself for selling all those wooden benches in the past. If I played it right I could have made wooden bench land!


----------



## Hoodie

mikegood2 said:


> Still kicking myself for selling all those wooden benches in the past. If I played it right I could have made wooden bench land!


And it would have been well lit with the 200 hanging lanterns!


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I just sent Ariel and Eric to do the “part of your world” task for the first time, and I’ll admit I was a bit surprised. Zoomed all the way out it feels a bit PG-13 haha





Quellman said:


> They'll be at it for quite a while too.


And then some.  I've sent them out multiple times over the past couple of days and haven't had one successful token drop.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I did take the survey as well.  While the structure was different, some of the questions that were eventually asked were similar to the last survey some of us had taken.  They asked what you liked about DMK and what you didn't like.  I agree that they probably won't pay attention to this much given the interns method of wash/rinse/repeat for most of the quests and events.


I've got to say that I really don't appreciate your cynical attitude on these boards.  If you read the screen that took you to the survey, it said right there in giant letters that they are listening to your feedback.  Who are we to doubt this semester's crop of interns?  They're listening and changing the game to meet players' suggestions.  Clearly.  I mean, they said so, right?  Would they life?  Or ignore the united voice of the masses?  It's not what they want, it's what we want.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> Completed the survey, mainly by lying about the social media question.  The favorite movies was interesting.  I admit, I put The Emperor's New Groove mainly because I like the idea of Kronk in the Kingdom and it would be a bit different.



If so, I hope one of the tasks is "Pull the Lever"


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Completed the survey, mainly by lying about the social media question.  The favorite movies was interesting.  I admit, I put The Emperor's New Groove mainly because I like the idea of Kronk in the Kingdom and it would be a bit different.


New character, yes.  Different, no.  Just a lot more of the same old bull.


----------



## supernova

So whenever there is no background music in your park, find your "Under the Sea" attraction and zoom all the way in on it.  Not sure if any other attraction does that.


----------



## KPach525

Ha! Finally got the survey myself, and it didn’t disappoint. So many glorious typos and grammatical errors *slow clap*


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Ha! Finally got the survey myself, and it didn’t disappoint. So many glorious typos and grammatical errors *slow clap*


Never send an intern to do a programmer's job...


----------



## Quellman

I feel that after they got my responses last time, that they knew better than offering me one this time.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I feel that after they got my responses last time, that they knew better than offering me one this time.


Even getting the pop-up asking us to respond, I think we ALL just know better at this point.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> I've got to say that I really don't appreciate your cynical attitude on these boards.


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> Ha! Finally got the survey myself, and it didn’t disappoint. So many glorious typos and grammatical errors *slow clap*


I’m a teacher and this makes me cringe


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> Ha! Finally got the survey myself, and it didn’t disappoint. So many glorious typos and grammatical errors *slow clap*




Yes!  That was part of the reason I just couldn't keep going.  It was driving me crazy!


----------



## KimRonRufus

supernova said:


> So whenever there is no background music in your park, find your "Under the Sea" attraction and zoom all the way in on it.  Not sure if any other attraction does that.
> View attachment 381907


Oh, I noticed that, too! I also noticed that it's the music that played when you levelled-up/welcomed a LM character. So you never have to worry about forgetting it, it will always be there with you! So thoughtful!


----------



## Haley R

So on my game just now there was a pop up and I thought it was an ad (because there are so many) so I clicked the x but before it was gone I noticed it said tiana’s place. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> So on my game just now there was a pop up and I thought it was an ad (because there are so many) so I clicked the x but before it was gone I noticed it said tiana’s place. Has anyone else seen this?



It's a contest to win Tiana's Palace (premium attraction in the event).  I'm sure you have to do something social media wise to enter and then hope your name gets picked.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> It's a contest to win Tiana's Palace (premium attraction in the event).  I'm sure you have to do something social media wise to enter and then hope your name gets picked.


Well I’m not doing that lol


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> It's a contest to win Tiana's Palace (premium attraction in the event).  I'm sure you have to do something social media wise to enter and then hope your name gets picked.


More specifically signup for the Gameloft email newsletter


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> More specifically signup for the Gameloft email newsletter


Probably full of misspellings.  I may sign up for the potential entertainment value alone!


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Probably full of misspellings.  I may sign up for the potential entertainment value alone!


Nah, you know they had to create a spot for a journalism intern for that. They just didn’t get consulted for the survey.


----------



## Peachkins

So I just realized that the tokens needed to level up Mulan aren't available from Merlin anymore. Since I have none of the other characters/attractions needed, I'm going to have to rely on Fantasy Faire for all her ear hats. Should only take me a year or so to get her to 10 at this rate, lol.  I'd have bought a bunch if I knew they were going to disappear.


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> So whenever there is no background music in your park, find your "Under the Sea" attraction and zoom all the way in on it.  Not sure if any other attraction does that.
> View attachment 381907



It’s the small things... now I wanna check the other attractions lol


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> It’s the small things... now I wanna check the other attractions lol


I started but nothing jumped out at me.  If you discover another, let me know!


----------



## supernova

Just read that Walt's son-in-law Ron Miller passed over the weekend.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Just read that Walt's son-in-law Ron Miller passed over the weekend.



Yeah - also he was the CEO of the company before Eisner was inserted - oversaw a ton of film projects.  Probably doesn't get credit he deserves for shaping the company (was a bit of a rough time with multiple attempted hostile takeovers)


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah - also he was the CEO of the company before Eisner was inserted - oversaw a ton of film projects.  Probably does still get credit he deserves for shaping the company (was a bit of a rough time with multiple attempted hostile takeovers)


He produced three of my favorite Disney films.  Not to mention "Midnight Madness".


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just read that Walt's son-in-law Ron Miller passed over the weekend.



I just heard this news today.  Sad.  There's a nice Disney made video about Walt up on Netflix right now.  We watched it yesterday.  It was made in conjunction with the Disney Family Museum (which I highly recommend if anyone comes out to SF) and it's a very positive view of his life made by his daughter Diane and Ron Miller.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I started but nothing jumped out at me.  If you discover another, let me know!



When you send Pluto to take an afternoon nap you can hear him snoring.


----------



## Haley R

I leveled up 3 LM characters so I’m trying to collect for them quick before the event starts just in case their tokens interfere. I wish the event was starting tomorrow. We are getting tons of snow right now and I’m not going anywhere tomorrow


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I leveled up 3 LM characters so I’m trying to collect for them quick before the event starts just in case their tokens interfere. I wish the event was starting tomorrow. We are getting tons of snow right now and I’m not going anywhere tomorrow



*TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!! 
*
Seriously though, I’m personally not looking forward to the short turnaround at all. I’d much rather have about a month to work on leveling up characters and ideally start getting bored or the lack of things to do. That way, I’ll look forward to the next week.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> *TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!!
> *
> Seriously though, I’m personally not looking forward to the short turnaround at all. I’d much rather have about a month to work on leveling up characters and ideally start getting bored or the lack of things to do. That way, I’ll look forward to the next week.


I’m excited to get new characters and stuff. Where I’m at in the story sucks. I have to level up to do every single quest and it takes like a whole week to level them up. I’m working on nick and Judy. It took me like a whole week do get him ready for his last quest and now I have to wait again. It takes too long and I get bored


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> When you send Pluto to take an afternoon nap you can hear him snoring.


Will have to try that one out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!!
> *
> Seriously though, I’m personally not looking forward to the short turnaround at all. I’d much rather have about a month to work on leveling up characters and ideally start getting bored or the lack of things to do. That way, I’ll look forward to the next week.


You shouldn't have too many characters left at this point, I wouldn't think.   I believe I am down to three, including the cricket.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> You shouldn't have too many characters left at this point, I wouldn't think.   I believe I am down to three, including the cricket.



Got me beat. Down to 5, but the Mayor and Vanelope will be ready to max in a day or two.

Cri-Kee: 3
Vanellope: 9 (need 5 metals)
The Mayor - 9 (need 5 badges)
Anastasia - 8
Drizella - 9

If it was a game update with new content coming out, that would be find, I don’t mind the extra content at all. That quick of a turn around between events is a different story, atleast for me. In game content can be handled at a casual pace, but events feel so rushed.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I’m excited to get new characters and stuff. Where I’m at in the story sucks. I have to level up to do every single quest and it takes like a whole week to level them up. I’m working on nick and Judy. It took me like a whole week do get him ready for his last quest and now I have to wait again. It takes too long and I get bored



That’s wierd, your response and @supernova first post didn’t show up until I posted my response to his second post.

Anyways, like I said in my response to @supernova I don’t have any problem with the quick turnaround if it was in-game content. People can do that at whatever pace works best for them. Events on the other hand require more attention and grinding.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I got the notification for the survey this morning ... I started it but it was slow - just to recognize each tap took like 5 tried and a few seconds delay.  After about 10 minutes I was only 1/4 of the way through and still being asked about why I use each social media platform I just gave up


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> I’m excited to get new characters and stuff. Where I’m at in the story sucks. I have to level up to do every single quest and it takes like a whole week to level them up. I’m working on nick and Judy. It took me like a whole week do get him ready for his last quest and now I have to wait again. It takes too long and I get bored


I hear ya.  My two quests are welcoming Peter Pan and Shere Khan. I have Shere Khan's tokens and about half of Peter's (stupid flute), but no where near the magic needed so I'm basically just collecting magic at this point.


----------



## Onceler

_After the update, a news item is available:_

Attention Kingdomers!

Over the weekend, Mulan's Comfy Costume was removed from the Costume Shop 3 hours early. During this time, players were unable to earn Fabric Tokens. Upon noticing this, we immediately brought the Costume back, and we extended its availability for the remainder of the weekend. However, players were still not able to use Cri-Kee to earn Fabric Tokens.

To make things right, we are extending the availability of Mulan's Comfy Costume until 15:00 GMT on Thursday, February 14, and during this period, we will be bringing back the Ruby Chests that include Tokens for Mulan's Warrior Costume! Finally, we are also offering the following compensation:

1. Players that (1) welcomed Cri-Kee, (2) welcomed Mulan, and (3) did not get Mulan's Comfy Costume will be given 1 Comfy Mulan Fabric Token, along with 15 gems.

2. Players that purchased Mulan's Comfy Costume, either in a bundle or with Gems, between 15:00 GMT on Saturday, February 9 and 14:59 GMT on Tuesday, February 12 will receive 30 gems.

Please note that Glitched Fabric Tokens will continue to be available to earn in the Princess Dressing Room during this period.

Thanks so much for bringing this issue to our attention and giving us the opportunity to make things right!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

update is available in iOS 

Appreciate them doing something for the glitch ... though I was one fabric short so purchased it at a cost of 34 gems, so the 30 gems doesn't quite make up for it ... but oh well


----------



## Wdw1015

So what if I already had Mulan but welcomed Cri-kee and wasn’t able to get her comfy costume? Out of luck or does that fall under option 1? I’ve already downloaded the update and haven’t gotten anything so I’m thinking those of us in this situation are out of luck. Anyone else know otherwise?

On another note, are we supposed to be able to use Cri-Kee for the comfy fabric now? Cause that’s not on option for me.


----------



## supernova

Tea set!!


----------



## supernova

Updated the game on Android and received my 12 gems for completing the Mulan collection.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> So what if I already had Mulan but welcomed Cri-kee and wasn’t able to get her comfy costume? Out of luck or does that fall under option 1? I’ve already downloaded the update and haven’t gotten anything so I’m thinking those of us in this situation are out of luck. Anyone else know otherwise?
> 
> On another note, are we supposed to be able to use Cri-Kee for the comfy fabric now? Cause that’s not on option for me.



I was in option 2 and didn’t get my gems yet ... I assume they are waiting until the period is over or the next event begins to distribute those gems


----------



## 2010_Bride

Wdw1015 said:


> So what if I already had Mulan but welcomed Cri-kee and wasn’t able to get her comfy costume? Out of luck or does that fall under option 1? I’ve already downloaded the update and haven’t gotten anything so I’m thinking those of us in this situation are out of luck. Anyone else know otherwise?
> 
> On another note, are we supposed to be able to use Cri-Kee for the comfy fabric now? Cause that’s not on option for me.



I also welcomed Cri-Kee before the end of the event, but don’t have any way to collect Mulan comfy fabric. It sounds like we should be able to.


----------



## KPach525

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was in option 2 and didn’t get my gems yet ... I assume they are waiting until the period is over or the next event begins to distribute those gems


Same here... 
But nice surprise to get the 12 gems for completing the Mulan set!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Tea set!!


 Yes me too another Minnie Tea set lol


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Tea set!!


Hot dog stand


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> I hear ya.  My two quests are welcoming Peter Pan and Shere Khan. I have Shere Khan's tokens and about half of Peter's (stupid flute), but no where near the magic needed so I'm basically just collecting magic at this point.


It’s gonna take me a pretty long time to get barbosa since only rapunzel can get his stupid hats


----------



## KPach525

I do have to admit the new re-arranging feature is pretty handy. Just doesn’t solve what we’ve all been complaining about...

The only suggestion that would have made it even better if they made the items transparent while moving them, so you can see the whole space.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> I do have to admit the new re-arranging feature is pretty handy. Just doesn’t solve what we’ve all been complaining about...
> 
> The only suggestion that would have made it even better if they made the items transparent while moving them, so you can see the whole space.



good point - sometimes it is that you just are hitting a boarder in the back that you can see so the buildings being translucent would be nice


----------



## 2010_Bride

Everyone on Facebook is complaining about not receiving the Mulan rewards described in the letter to users. Game loft finally answered one person with this reply about more land and the Mulan gifts for the comfy outfit:

“Hi Robin! Thanks so much for your feedback! We certainly do not want you to feel ignored! Please know that providing you with more land is always a top priority for us. However, unlocking land can impact game performance, and we want to make sure we do it right. We are always looking for ways to optimize Disney Magic Kingdoms while giving you and other players exciting new content and events. Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future! Finally, the gifts you're referring to will be going out later today to all affected users. Hope this clears things up!”


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Tea set!!





Arundal said:


> Yes me too another Minnie Tea set lol





Haley R said:


> Hot dog stand



Was expecting to basically say the same thing this morning, because let’s be honest, that’s what it always feels like we get. To my surprise/shock I got  Steamboat Willie!!!  

Cleared out the initial plot of land we got in the game like I usually do before events and it fits really nice there. 

@Haley R Did you get much snow? Just finished shoveling and we only got about 3”, but it was basically 3” of slush. All I can say is thank god for snowblowers, or I’d still be out shoveling for atleast another hour.


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Game loft finally answered one person with this reply about more land and the Mulan gifts for the comfy outfit:
> 
> “However, unlocking land can impact game performance, and we want to make sure we do it right. We are always looking for ways to optimize Disney Magic Kingdoms while giving you and other players exciting new content and events.”


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Was expecting to basically say the same thing this morning, because let’s be honest, that’s what it always feels like we get. To my surprise/shock I got  Steamboat Willie!!!
> 
> Cleared out the initial plot of land we got in the game like I usually do before events and it fits really nice there.
> 
> @Haley R Did you get much snow? Just finished shoveling and we only got about 3”, but it was basically 3” of slush. All I can say is thank god for snowblowers, or I’d still be out shoveling for atleast another hour.


I would say we got at least 5 inches. I went in the ditch yesterday on my way to school so that was fun


----------



## KPach525

TheMaxRebo said:


> good point - sometimes it is that you just are hitting a boarder in the back that you can see so the buildings being translucent would be nice


Word of caution moving items; I’m pretty positive some decorations and concessions have diassappeared on me.... ugh


----------



## godders

Is anyone else having trouble with Mulan's comfty fabric tokens? They don't come up on Cri-kee and he doesn't come up when you click the token in the costume store....


----------



## mikegood2

2010_Bride said:


> However, unlocking land can impact game performance, and we want to make sure we do it right. We are always looking for ways to *optimize* Disney Magic Kingdoms while giving you and other players exciting new content and events. Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future!.





supernova said:


>



They really need to spellcheck better. They misspelled *monetize*!


----------



## LeCras

godders said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Mulan's comfty fabric tokens? They don't come up on Cri-kee and he doesn't come up when you click the token in the costume store....



Same here, and there's loads on FB about it so I guess it's the same for everyone. I was really hoping to bag the last token...


----------



## godders

LeCras said:


> Same here, and there's loads on FB about it so I guess it's the same for everyone. I was really hoping to bag the last token...



Thank you!! Glad it's not just me! Good luck on that pesky last token when it eventually gets fixed.


----------



## rr333

mikegood2 said:


> They really need to spellcheck better. They misspelled *monetize*!


----------



## Wdw1015

Just got my gift of 1 piece of fabric and 15 gems


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Just got my gift of 1 piece of fabric and 15 gems



Was just coming here to post I just got my 30 gem gift.  Between that and the 22 gems for Re-completing the Mulan collection, that is 42 gems I was not expecting today

Now if I had only gotten Steamboat Willie instead of another musical fountain out of my calendar platinum chest it really would have been a good day!


----------



## RebeccaRL

lmmatooki said:


> Proof that you can fit all attractions in the spaces we have! I have been working on this layout for awhile. It is really difficult to properly place attractions around space mountain which drives me absolutely insane but you can't really do much about that.
> View attachment 372509View attachment 372510View attachment 372511View attachment 372512View attachment 372513View attachment 372514



Although I waited for a (brief!) lull in the game and in my RL, using your photos, I finally have all the attractions (except for three recent ones) along with some concessions in my park...this is the happiest I’ve been with the way my park looks in ages.
Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## RebeccaRL

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I broke the seal and started putting away attractions to make some more room - overall I picked attractions that I just didn't care for, seemed fairly static, took up more room than they should, etc.  I did cross reference with the list of attractions that drop trophies and ensures all of those were left out
> 
> I had already put away the Omnidroid City and I don't have Steamboat Willie, the Animation Academy, nor the new China Pavilion.  So in addition to those I put aweay
> - Magic Lamp Theater
> - Sword in the Stone
> - Omnidroid Obstacle Course
> - Syndrome Zero Point Energy Rings
> - The Meadow (might put that back as small)
> - Troll Knoll
> - Be Our Guest Restaurant
> - Golden Afternoon (also might put that back as not too big)
> - White Rabbit House
> - Tweedle's Wacky Fairway
> - Seven Dwarf's Cottage
> - Rabbits House
> - Lilo's House
> - Lahui Beach
> - 'Ohana
> - Frederickson Gardens
> - Ito Ishioka Robtic Lab
> 
> so 17 + the 4 I didn't have/have out, 21 in total away
> 
> This was rather freeing as now have more room to play with ... I was able to group the remaining ones together much better (put all Pirate things in Adventurland, etc.)
> 
> The other thing I did was to put the 3 1 hour trophy collecting attractions and the 3 2 hour collecting ones near each other to make collecting those more efficient
> 
> I also took the time to go through my concessions and ensured I had 1 and only 1 of each out and gave any extra to Merlin
> 
> 
> I now have 2 large plots near Cali Screaming free (figure will use one for Princess and the Frog stuff) and a couple of other smaller open areas.  Probably can free up a bit more if needed
> 
> So I think was for the best, set me up pretty well for next event and didn't take too, too long (just don't have it in me to totally take everything off and fully restart)



Thank you for this helpful list...especially in light of the upcoming event.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> I would say we got at least 5 inches. I went in the ditch yesterday on my way to school so that was fun



Scary even if you and your vehicle are unharmed, as I hope.


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Scary even if you and your vehicle are unharmed, as I hope.


I was a little sore yesterday but AAA was able to get my car out. It took them two trucks though.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Wdw1015 said:


> Just got my gift of 1 piece of fabric and 15 gems



I did too, but still can’t send Cri-Kee out for fabric


----------



## Disney_Alli

2010_Bride said:


> I did too, but still can’t send Cri-Kee out for fabric



Me neither. Annoying! I’m halfway there and this extra two days should have given me a decent chance at the comfy costume.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> New character, yes.  Different, no.  Just a lot more of the same old bull.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> I was a little sore yesterday but AAA was able to get my car out. It took them two trucks though.



Glad it wasn’t worse!


----------



## karmstr112

LeCras said:


> Same here, and there's loads on FB about it so I guess it's the same for everyone. I was really hoping to bag the last token...



Interns screwed up again. They need to just give us the stupid comfy outfit already.


----------



## cpc7857

Peachkins said:


> So I just realized that the tokens needed to level up Mulan aren't available from Merlin anymore. Since I have none of the other characters/attractions needed, I'm going to have to rely on Fantasy Faire for all her ear hats. Should only take me a year or so to get her to 10 at this rate, lol.  I'd have bought a bunch if I knew they were going to disappear.


Mulan is back in Legendary Chests, and therefore her tokens are in Merlin's Shop at the moment.


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Glad it wasn’t worse!


Yeah it could’ve been much worse! My car was tipping to the side in the ditch but luckily came back flat


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> Yeah it could’ve been much worse! My car was tipping to the side in the ditch but luckily came back flat



Wow!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> Yeah it could’ve been much worse! My car was tipping to the side in the ditch but luckily came back flat



Glad you walked away from it OK. We’re the roads really slick? I’m in Northern Illinois, and some of the local schools were closed 2 days last week because it was so slippery. Work with my dad, family business, and he had to deal with the slick roads. He had a haircut appointment, parked his car but had to move it, because it as he was walking into the barbershop, he realized it was slowly sliding down the parking lot.


----------



## RebeccaRL

The enhanced functions to rearrange my park were helpful - especially the scroll bar on the side of the screen for selections. 

Although, as others have said, (such as @mikegood2) I still wonder when additional land shown as “coming soon” will ever be available.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Glad you walked away from it OK. We’re the roads really slick? I’m in Northern Illinois, and some of the local schools were closed 2 days last week because it was so slippery. Work with my dad, family business, and he had to deal with the slick roads. He had a haircut appointment, parked his car but had to move it, because it as he was walking into the barbershop, he realized it was slowly sliding down the parking lot.


The road wasn’t slippery but I was driving 60 in a 55 and I came over a hill to see a big patch of snow on the road. You know how when you drive through snow your car wiggles a little? It wiggles a lot when you’re going 60 lol. I tried coasting into it but it was too late at that point


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> The road wasn’t slippery but I was driving 60 in a 55 and I came over a hill to see a big patch of snow on the road. You know how when you drive through snow your car wiggles a little? It wiggles a lot when you’re going 60 lol. I tried coasting into it but it was too late at that point



Well, you are a rock because I would have been hysterical (in a bad way) if my car went into a ditch...tipping onto the side...even if it did straighten out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> The road wasn’t slippery but I was driving 60 in a 55 and I came over a hill to see a big patch of snow on the road. You know how when you drive through snow your car wiggles a little? It wiggles a lot when you’re going 60 lol. I tried coasting into it but it was too late at that point


Glad you are ok!!!!!  Never really have a problem like that here in Houston.  Although, I did see a cow that had escaped his trailer in the middle of the road on the way to my son's school last week.


----------



## Windwaker4444

The Mayor is done...finally!!!!  I feel like Cri-kee is going to be just as annoying.  It felt soooooooo great to send NBC characters home after 2 months of grinding for tokens.


----------



## hopemax

I got sick of sub-freezing temperatures so I’m at my Dad’s now. That’s 20 min north of WDW.  

It was 20 degrees when I left this morning, 84 when I landed. But tomorrow’s high is only supposed to be 63.


----------



## Haley R

RebeccaRL said:


> Well, you are a rock because I would have been hysterical (in a bad way) if my car went into a ditch...tipping onto the side...even if it did straighten out.


I sat in my car and ate my lunchable until my husband picked me up lol


----------



## Haley R

I’m not gonna lie....if it weren’t for this next event I would be close to quitting this game. It’s so boring to send characters on 6 hour tasks and have them come back empty so often. It just feels tedious and I don’t see any fun in it anymore. Thank god for a new event


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Glad you are ok!!!!!  Never really have a problem like that here in Houston.  Although, I did see a cow that had escaped his trailer in the middle of the road on the way to my son's school last week.


Did you honk at it?


----------



## CallieMar

Meh, I didn't get Cri-kee but I don't mind that the new event is coming up so quickly because it gives us something to work towards again.  I've only seen random snippets of Princess and the Frog on tv, but I'm kind of excited for it.  Just...don't nerf the requirements like you did with the tower challenge, interns.

My progress:

Anastasia - 7
Drizella - 8
Jack-Jack - 9
Sally - 9
Mayor - 2 (stuck forever bc I can't collect his tokens and don't want to waste elixir)
Elsa - 4
Mulan - 4
Vanellope - 8
Yesss - 9
All other WiR characters are maxed out, finally!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> The road wasn’t slippery but I was driving 60 in a 55 and I came over a hill to see a big patch of snow on the road. You know how when you drive through snow your car wiggles a little? It wiggles a lot when you’re going 60 lol. I tried coasting into it but it was too late at that point



So you were driving 5 to 10 miles under the speed limit.  If you couldn’t tell, I’ve got a little bit of a lead food. Yeah, I know how that goes, not a fun experience. The important thing is you didn’t hurt your self or anyone else.



Windwaker4444 said:


> The Mayor is done...finally!!!!  I feel like Cri-kee is going to be just as annoying.  It felt soooooooo great to send NBC characters home after 2 months of grinding for tokens.



Congrats!!! You beat me to it, I'm 3 badges short of being able to max mine. Was hoping to send Vanelope out on her 24 hours, my final WiR, but my drop rates are bad today. No drops on my last 2 groups sent out,



Haley R said:


> I’m not gonna lie....if it weren’t for this next event I would be close to quitting this game. It’s so boring to send characters on 6 hour tasks and have them come back empty so often. It just feels tedious and I don’t see any fun in it anymore. Thank god for a new event



@Haley R Might need to revise my previous statement, did you get checked out by a doctor? I’m afraid, you might have a concussion because I can’t understand what you said in your post.  Seriously thoug, I guess I can understand what your saying, but I’m the opposite. I need a few weeks to rejuvenate my interest in an event and this event just way to quick of a turnaround for me. Think I’m dreading the length of events, 25+ days, more than the event itself. I usually enjoy the first week and by the last week I’m dreading the game. Wish they could find a way to shorten the length of events, or shake up the lengths.


----------



## McNs

I would be surprised if many people achieved option 1 - welcoming both Mulan and Crikee through the event. I was at least 2000 EC short after buying Mulan, and couldn’t gem through as I was also out of hot chocolate. I completed the third challenge and got the concession, and couldn’t have done much more than I did. And was still way short of Crikee.

I’ll see how this event goes but like others that event has left a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> So you were driving 5 to 10 miles under the speed limit.  If you couldn’t tell, I’ve got a little bit of a lead food. Yeah, I know how that goes, not a fun experience. The important thing is you didn’t hurt your self or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! You beat me to it, I'm 3 badges short of being able to max mine. Was hoping to send Vanelope out on her 24 hours, my final WiR, but my drop rates are bad today. No drops on my last 2 groups sent out,
> 
> 
> 
> @Haley R Might need to revise my previous statement, did you get checked out by a doctor? I’m afraid, you might have a concussion because I can’t understand what you said in your post.  Seriously thoug, I guess I can understand what your saying, but I’m the opposite. I need a few weeks to rejuvenate my interest in an event and this event just way to quick of a turnaround for me. Think I’m dreading the length of events, 25+ days, more than the event itself. I usually enjoy the first week and by the last week I’m dreading the game. Wish they could find a way to shorten the length of events, or shake up the lengths.


I never go more than 5 over. Dh on the other hand goes much faster. 

I definitely don’t have a concussion lol. It’s just extremely upsetting to see my characters come back empty handed all day when I’m trying to level up nick to do his quest and their tasks take 6 hours apiece. I also noticed they raised the clams needed for LM characters because I had finished collecting clams and then today suddenly my characters were collecting more.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> Did you honk at it?


It was the craziest thing I'd seen in awhile.  There were 2 guys just staring at it, I guess trying to figure out how to get it back in the trailer.  It was on a 2 lane back road, so they had cones blocking one entire side of the road.  Best yet, they really were wearing plaid shirts and overalls.  I felt so country!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I never go more than 5 over. Dh on the other hand goes much faster.
> 
> I definitely don’t have a concussion lol. It’s just extremely upsetting to see my characters come back empty handed all day when I’m trying to level up nick to do his quest and their tasks take 6 hours apiece. I also noticed they raised the clams needed for LM characters because I had finished collecting clams and then today suddenly my characters were collecting more.


I really really do not like how the interns keep playing with token counts.  Not to sound like a child, but it doesn't seem fair.  Once the count is originally set, it should stay that way.  Making a task take longer doesn't ever mean it is more enjoyable.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I really really do not like how the interns keep playing with token counts.  Not to sound like a child, but it doesn't seem fair.  Once the count is originally set, it should stay that way.  Making a task take longer doesn't ever mean it is more enjoyable.


I guess I don’t understand the reasoning behind it. It makes it so hard for me to get anywhere in this game.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> It was the craziest thing I'd seen in awhile.  There were 2 guys just staring at it, I guess trying to figure out how to get it back in the trailer.  It was on a 2 lane back road, so they had cones blocking one entire side of the road.  Best yet, they really were wearing plaid shirts and overalls.  I felt so country!!!!


Yeah you don’t see a lot of grown men in overalls these days lol


----------



## Aces86

mikegood2 said:


> Glad you walked away from it OK. We’re the roads really slick? I’m in Northern Illinois, and some of the local schools were closed 2 days last week because it was so slippery. Work with my dad, family business, and he had to deal with the slick roads. He had a haircut appointment, parked his car but had to move it, because it as he was walking into the barbershop, he realized it was slowly sliding down the parking lot.



In northern Ohio and everything was ice yesterday morning. But I swear they close schools here over way less. Less than they closed them when I was in school. Do I sound old? Lol


----------



## Aces86

Got reflections of China in the chest and have nowhere to put it. Need a little more magic to his 3m to open another plot. Now I understand your guys complaining about the land. Haven’t ran into this issue yet lol


----------



## lmmatooki

RebeccaRL said:


> Although I waited for a (brief!) lull in the game and in my RL, using your photos, I finally have all the attractions (except for three recent ones) along with some concessions in my park...this is the happiest I’ve been with the way my park looks in ages.
> Thank you very much for sharing!


You're welcome! I am really not happy that they did not give us more land. My obsession with organizing is driving me a little crazy...


----------



## lmmatooki

Haley R said:


> I sat in my car and ate my lunchable until my husband picked me up lol


Glad you are okay! I live in MI and the roads were a little sketchy in my area as well, driving to work was very interesting.


----------



## Wdw1015

So I’m still confused about this whole Cri-Kee giving fabric thing. Is he or is he not supposed to give this? Cause I’m not seeing it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> So I’m still confused about this whole Cri-Kee giving fabric thing. Is he or is he not supposed to give this? Cause I’m not seeing it.



I thought it was just they were opening up the opportunity to buy the costumes / sapphire chests if you had been using Cri-kee previously to get fabric during the event and missed out on getting the dress due to them turning that off too soon, and they were giving the gem bonus to make up for if you had one more collection ready for Cri-kee to get a fabric piece during the event

I didn't take it as them turning back on Cri-kees ability to get fabric now ... but I think others interpreted it differently


----------



## squirrel

Schools are closed here for second day in a row.  Busses aren't running and not sure about garbage/recycling pick up.  Parcel couldn't be delivered yesterday because of snow.  It's out today for delivery, we will see if it actually comes today.  Still have one daycare parent that is going to bring his child.  I only had him yesterday and now again he is the only one for today.


----------



## Haley R

squirrel said:


> Schools are closed here for second day in a row.  Busses aren't running and not sure about garbage/recycling pick up.  Parcel couldn't be delivered yesterday because of snow.  It's out today for delivery, we will see if it actually comes today.  Still have one daycare parent that is going to bring his child.  I only had him yesterday and now again he is the only one for today.


Our school only had a 2 hour delay but there were schools around us that cancelled.


----------



## Haley R

lmmatooki said:


> Glad you are okay! I live in MI and the roads were a little sketchy in my area as well, driving to work was very interesting.


On my way home from work Monday (after getting my car back) the highway was pure snow. It was the worst road I’ve ever seen. You couldn’t even see tracks in the road from previous cars. I was so nervous after going in the ditch so I went 25 and Dh followed me to make sure nothing was wrong with my car.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay, so I feel like this land thing is never going to be resolved, so is it best to just store some buildings that no longer give you tokens?  Is that the best way to go about it?  Because I do like getting the magic of said buildings, so if anyone has thoughts, please share.


----------



## mmmears

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so I feel like this land thing is never going to be resolved, so is it best to just store some buildings that no longer give you tokens?  Is that the best way to go about it?  Because I do like getting the magic of said buildings, so if anyone has thoughts, please share.



Yeah, it's sad.  I figure I'll store the big Omnidroid thing - that should make room for a couple of new buildings.  But I'm annoyed and haven't done it yet.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so I feel like this land thing is never going to be resolved, so is it best to just store some buildings that no longer give you tokens?  Is that the best way to go about it?  Because I do like getting the magic of said buildings, so if anyone has thoughts, please share.





mmmears said:


> Yeah, it's sad.  I figure I'll store the big Omnidroid thing - that should make room for a couple of new buildings.  But I'm annoyed and haven't done it yet.



Agree, they are never gonna resolve the land issue. Honestly, I think it would be much less of an issue if they hadn’t added plots of land they refuse to open. Seriously what’s the point in adding 8 plots (BTMRR) of land over a year and a half ago and *only* *opening* 3 of them since? Wonder if part of their problem is trying to figure out what to charge for new land? It’s not like they could actually give us some land for *FREE*! 

I thing @mmmears advice is the best way to go. Storing a few of the oversized attraction will let you keep more attractions out and collecting magic.

Also, I only spent a few minutes with the new organization/layout features and while they are a welcome improvement, they’re also a little confusing. I’m afraid I’ll accidentally send all my attractions home!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Pretty much my exact feelings. Went to bed with all the needed pieces, but Mulan doing a job, so figured I’d just do it in the morning. Well guess they had other thoughts. Funny thing is I don’t/didn’t care about the costume, but their screw up made me care. Just the perfect way to end a frustrating tower challenge.  Good job GameLoft, really appreciate it.





mikegood2 said:


> Yep, the gem conversion was a little underwhelming.





mikegood2 said:


> Seriously though, I’m personally not looking forward to the short turnaround at all. I’d much rather have about a month to work on leveling up characters and ideally start getting bored or the lack of things to do. That way, I’ll look forward to the next week.


*


mikegood2 said:



			TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!! 

Click to expand...

*


mikegood2 said:


> Glad you walked away from it OK. We’re the roads really slick? I’m in Northern Illinois, and some of the local schools were closed 2 days last week because it was so slippery. Work with my dad, family business, and he had to deal with the slick roads. He had a haircut appointment, parked his car but had to move it, because it as he was walking into the barbershop, he realized it was slowly sliding down the parking lot.





mikegood2 said:


> So you were driving 5 to 10 miles under the speed limit.  If you couldn’t tell, I’ve got a little bit of a lead food. Yeah, I know how that goes, not a fun experience. The important thing is you didn’t hurt your self or anyone else.






mikegood2 said:


> @Haley R Might need to revise my previous statement, did you get checked out by a doctor? I’m afraid, you might have a concussion because I can’t understand what you said in your post. .





mikegood2 said:


> Agree, they are never gonna resolve the land issue. Honestly, I think it would be much less of an issue if they hadn’t added plots of land they refuse to open. Seriously what’s the point in adding 8 plots (BTMRR) of land over a year and a half ago and *only* *opening* 3 of them since? Wonder if part of their problem is trying to figure out what to charge for new land? It’s not like they could actually give us some land for *FREE*!





mikegood2 said:


> Also, I only spent a few minutes with the new organization/layout features and while they are a welcome improvement, they’re also a little confusing. I’m afraid I’ll accidentally send all my attractions home!


You do seem to love that rolling happy face, huh?  Be careful not to be branded as a one-trick pony, sir.


----------



## Peachkins

mmmears said:


> Yeah, it's sad.  I figure I'll store the big Omnidroid thing - that should make room for a couple of new buildings.  But I'm annoyed and haven't done it yet.



Yeah, it took me forever to finally store some things and get rid of a lot of the decorations I had out. I'm very much into having a nice-looking, organized park, and it's been killing me to have to rearrange some areas. I have the Omnidroid thing put away as well as Jet Packs. Might be one more, but I can't remember.  I want to keep out the attractions I know and love along with anything that drops tokens or trophies.  I actually feel lucky in that I never buy any of the premium attractions, so I know I have less to deal with than others. The lack of land certainly isn't enticing me to buy anything in the future either- food for thought for the interns.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m going to have to store some stuff but I can’t decide what. Quite frankly just too lazy to try and figure out what combination would give me the most magic while also freeing up space


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Agree, they are never gonna resolve the land issue. Honestly, I think it would be much less of an issue if they hadn’t added plots of land they refuse to open. Seriously what’s the point in adding 8 plots (BTMRR) of land over a year and a half ago and *only* *opening* 3 of them since? Wonder if part of their problem is trying to figure out what to charge for new land? It’s not like they could actually give us some land for *FREE*!
> 
> I thing @mmmears advice is the best way to go. Storing a few of the oversized attraction will let you keep more attractions out and collecting magic.
> 
> Also, I only spent a few minutes with the new organization/layout features and while they are a welcome improvement, they’re also a little confusing. I’m afraid I’ll accidentally send all my attractions home!


I'm sure you caught @2010_Bride's earlier post which shared Gameloft's lame attempt at covering why they haven't opened new plots of land, but here it is again:

“Hi Robin! Thanks so much for your feedback! We certainly do not want you to feel ignored! Please know that providing you with more land is always a top priority for us.* However, unlocking land can impact game performance, and we want to make sure we do it right.* We are always looking for ways to optimize Disney Magic Kingdoms while giving you and other players exciting new content and events. Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future! Finally, the gifts you're referring to will be going out later today to all affected users. Hope this clears things up!”

Let's face it, @mikegood2... if it was REALLY an issue with figuring out how to open a new plot of land, how the hell have they been successful at it thus far?  Granted this is the only phone app game I play, but somehow I doubt that this game has the largest playable board out there.  And while I'm not a programmer either, how different is game play setup really by unshading a new area and making it available?  Plus, don't even get me started on the whole "make sure we're doing it right" nonsense.

Overall, hope now we all see why I started the whole "intern" thing years ago.  This game is built upon repetition, and yet there are bugs and glitches galore with each new roll-out.  Why not get actual programmers to build the game and then have your interns play it to test for bugs BEFORE you release the latest content.

"Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future!"  Really Gameloft?  Here's a damn thought... how about going back and see how you did it the LAST time, and just do that again.  Not rocket science.  Idiots.


----------



## lmmatooki

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so I feel like this land thing is never going to be resolved, so is it best to just store some buildings that no longer give you tokens?  Is that the best way to go about it?  Because I do like getting the magic of said buildings, so if anyone has thoughts, please share.


We're going to have to this time, I am not happy about it.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> Yeah, it's sad.  I figure I'll store the big Omnidroid thing - that should make room for a couple of new buildings.  But I'm annoyed and haven't done it yet.


Same


----------



## supernova

If I could just get the last two hair feathers for Anastasia, I'll have everyone (but that dumb cricket) max'ed out before the event starts tomorrow.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I'm sure you caught the earlier post which shared their lame attempt at covering why they haven't opened new plots of land, but here it is again:
> 
> “Hi Robin! Thanks so much for your feedback! We certainly do not want you to feel ignored! Please know that providing you with more land is always a top priority for us.* However, unlocking land can impact game performance, and we want to make sure we do it right.* We are always looking for ways to optimize Disney Magic Kingdoms while giving you and other players exciting new content and events. Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future! Finally, the gifts you're referring to will be going out later today to all affected users. Hope this clears things up!”
> 
> Let's face it, @mikegood2... if it was REALLY an issue with figuring out how to open a new plot of land, how the hell have they been successful at it thus far?  Granted this is the only phone app game I play, but somehow I doubt that this game has the largest playable board out there.  And while I'm not a programmer either, how different is game play setup really by unshading a new area and making it available?  Plus, don't even get me started on the whole "make sure we're doing it right" nonsense.
> 
> Overall, hope now we all see why I started the whole "intern" thing years ago.  This game is built upon repetition, and yet there are bugs and glitches galore with each new roll-out.  Why not get actual programmers to build the game and then have your interns play it to test for bugs BEFORE you release the latest content.
> 
> "Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future!"  Really Gameloft?  Here's a damn thought... how about going back and see how you did it the LAST time, and just do that again.  Not rocket science.  Idiots.


It's completely their scapegoat. They are full of it. As you said, this game is built upon repetition and might I add reputation as well. The "interns" definitely keep up with their reputation by repetition. The events are obviously their money makers. If they continue not giving out land and listening to a lot of our concerns, then I believe the game will lose quite a lot of players. We are all smart enough to not believe the shenanigans they always tell us.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> You do seem to love that rolling happy face, huh?  Be careful not to be branded as a one-trick pony, sir.



 How dare you sir! I'm a two-trick pony.  ;-)

I would like to use  more often, but it messes up line spacing and as a graphic designer, it bugs the **** out of me. On the other hand  fits nicely on a line of text.

Seriously though, yeah I’m aware that I use  far more often than I should. Just have had bad experience with people not being able to spot obvious sarcasm and an emoji tends to clear that up with some people. I’ve actually lost alliance members in games I’ve played in the past, because they were unable to understand sarcasm. Even got a few day suspension from a message board, because I was being “mean” to someone, when I was obviously joking around. The mod even told me he knew that, but it was board policy and If I had used an emoji, they I woulda avoided being suspended.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Seriously though, yeah I’m aware that I use  far more often than I should. Just have had bad experience with people not being able to spot obvious sarcasm and an emoji tends to clear that up with some people. I’ve actually lost alliance members in games I’ve played in the past, because they were unable to understand sarcasm. Even got a few day suspension from a message board, because I was being “mean” to someone, when I was obviously joking around. The mod even told me he knew that, but it was board policy and If I had used an emoji, they I woulda avoided being suspended.


Yeah, I can kind of relate to this myself actually.  Shocking, I know.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm sure you caught the earlier post which shared their lame attempt at covering why they haven't opened new plots of land, but here it is again:
> 
> “Hi Robin! Thanks so much for your feedback! We certainly do not want you to feel ignored! Please know that providing you with more land is always a top priority for us.* However, unlocking land can impact game performance, and we want to make sure we do it right.* We are always looking for ways to optimize Disney Magic Kingdoms while giving you and other players exciting new content and events. Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future! Finally, the gifts you're referring to will be going out later today to all affected users. Hope this clears things up!”
> 
> Let's face it, @mikegood2... if it was REALLY an issue with figuring out how to open a new plot of land, how the hell have they been successful at it thus far?  Granted this is the only phone app game I play, but somehow I doubt that this game has the largest playable board out there.  And while I'm not a programmer either, how different is game play setup really by unshading a new area and making it available?  Plus, don't even get me started on the whole "make sure we're doing it right" nonsense.
> 
> Overall, hope now we all see why I started the whole "intern" thing years ago.  This game is built upon repetition, and yet there are bugs and glitches galore with each new roll-out.  Why not get actual programmers to build the game and then have your interns play it to test for bugs BEFORE you release the latest content.
> 
> "Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future!"  Really Gameloft?  Here's a damn thought... how about going back and see how you did it the LAST time, and just do that again.  Not rocket science.  Idiots.






2010_Bride said:


> Everyone on Facebook is complaining about not receiving the Mulan rewards described in the letter to users. Game loft finally answered one person with this reply about more land and the Mulan gifts for the comfy outfit:
> 
> “Hi Robin! Thanks so much for your feedback! We certainly do not want you to feel ignored! Please know that providing you with more land is always a top priority for us. However, unlocking land can impact game performance, and we want to make sure we do it right. We are always looking for ways to optimize Disney Magic Kingdoms while giving you and other players exciting new content and events. Although we haven't opened more land in this update, we are looking for ways to do so in the future! Finally, the gifts you're referring to will be going out later today to all affected users. Hope this clears things up!”





supernova said:


>





mikegood2 said:


> They really need to spellcheck better. They misspelled *monetize*!




Yep, I saw your earlier post and actually fixed one of the interns spelling errors for them. 

Agree with your view on opening up new land. It really feels like they are tap dancing around the issue. Also not a programmer, but if unlocking land can impact the performance of the game why did they include it in the first place? I have trouble believing that a locked piece of land, which is already there, would take up many more resources just to unlock it.



supernova said:


> If I could just get the last two hair feathers for Anastasia, I'll have everyone (but that dumb cricket) max'ed out before the event starts tomorrow.



Part of the reason I wanted the event to start in a few weeks. I’d like to be in the exact place as you are, and feel like I “finished” the game, minus Cri-Kee, before the next event adds more characters.

Currently have Vanelope on her 24 hour MAX

Cri-Kee: 3
The Mayor - 9 (need 2 badges)
Anastasia - 8 (need 2 more feathers)
Drizella - 9 (need 13 ear hats)


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, I saw your earlier post and actually fixed one of the interns spelling errors for them.


Missed that one!  Must have gotten caught up when I hadn't checked in for a bit and suddenly there were three new pages of stuff.



mikegood2 said:


> Part of the reason I wanted the event to start in a few weeks. I’d like to be in the exact place as you are, and feel like I “finished” the game, minus Cri-Kee, before the next event adds more characters.
> 
> Currently have Vanelope on her 24 hour MAX


Mine just finished at 1pm, so WiR characters are done.

As for the Mayor, you might want to consider just biting the bullet and buying the last two badges, especially since they aren't the pricier ear hats.  It doesn't sound like we'll be needing our elixir this time around either (what the heck??) and 1,600 to just wrap the little guy up might be worth one or two less gray hairs from yet another round of empty collecting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, so I feel like this land thing is never going to be resolved, so is it best to just store some buildings that no longer give you tokens?  Is that the best way to go about it?  Because I do like getting the magic of said buildings, so if anyone has thoughts, please share.



Yup, that is what I did - put away about 14 or so buildings - actually was nice and gave me more room to rearrange what I had left to put themes together more 

Once I broke the seal of putting a few away it made it much easier to do more and I like my park better now (dang you interns!)


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup, that is what I did - put away about 14 or so buildings - actually was nice and gave me more room to rearrange what I had left to put themes together more
> 
> Once I broke the seal of putting a few away it made it much easier to do more and I like my park better now (dang you interns!)


I’m not as far as you guys but I have two attractions put away because they do nothing for my park. One is the finkelstein tower and I can’t remember the other one. It doesn’t bother me at all


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> I’m not as far as you guys but I have two attractions put away because they do nothing for my park. One is the finkelstein tower and I can’t remember the other one. It doesn’t bother me at all



I've had all the Nightmare before Christmas stuff neatly fit into one corner of California Adventureland since that event and so really have just left them alone since

Sally as an activity with the Finkelstein Tower for an item for the Mayor (not sure if you have him though)


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Missed that one!  Must have gotten caught up when I hadn't checked in for a bit and suddenly there were three new pages of stuff.
> 
> 
> Mine just finished at 1pm, so WiR characters are done.
> 
> As for the Mayor, you might want to consider just biting the bullet and buying the last two badges, especially since they aren't the pricier ear hats.  It doesn't sound like we'll be needing our elixir this time around either (what the heck??) and 1,600 to just wrap the little guy up might be worth one or two less gray hairs from yet another round of empty collecting.



Congrats on finishing WiR! Mine will be done in the morning.

I’ve considered that with the Mayor, but I’ve always had someone to level or nearly ready to level the last few days. When I have an opening I will buy 1 or 2 if necessary.

Haven’t bought Carousel of Progress yet, and not sure if there is any reason to. Unless it collects items for P&tF?

Currently have:
56K Elixir
12M magic
1088 gems


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've had all the Nightmare before Christmas stuff neatly fit into one corner of California Adventureland since that event and so really have just left them alone since
> 
> Sally as an activity with the Finkelstein Tower for an item for the Mayor (not sure if you have him though)


I don’t have sally or the mayor


----------



## RebeccaRL

Aces86 said:


> Got reflections of China in the chest and have nowhere to put it. Need a little more magic to his 3m to open another plot. Now I understand your guys complaining about the land. Haven’t ran into this issue yet lol



Hooray for you - what a great prize!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats on finishing WiR! Mine will be done in the morning.
> 
> I’ve considered that with the Mayor, but I’ve always had someone to level or nearly ready to level the last few days. When I have an opening I will buy 1 or 2 if necessary.
> 
> Haven’t bought Carousel of Progress yet, and not sure if there is any reason to. Unless it collects items for P&tF?
> 
> Currently have:
> 56K Elixir
> 12M magic
> 1088 gems


As you said, unless it helps with P&tF, Carousel of Progress has been 100% useless.  I will know better by tomorrow, I guess.

Completed WiR and wound up getting my final two feathers.  Started Anastasia just before 3:30 so I'm out of luck on welcoming anyone before then.  Not that I expect to (outside of the gem character that should be instant access once the gem purchase is made.


----------



## Haley R

I just got the mad tea party out of a platinum chest! I don’t want to jinx myself but I feel like I’m super lucky with those chests. I’ve gotten tons of attractions from them. Maybe it’s just because I don’t have many of them


----------



## supernova

Just wondering out loud here.  How many of us are somewhere in or around NYC, NJ, or the greater Philadelphia area?


----------



## mmmears

I don't want to brag, or make people feel sad or jealous, but I decided I should share that I received this gorgeous antler topiary decoration in my platinum chest this morning.  It really made my day to get something so rare and special, especially when there are THREE dumb attractions I could have received instead.  I can't even explany just how happy this made Merlin.  



Peachkins said:


> Yeah, it took me forever to finally store some things and get rid of a lot of the decorations I had out. I'm very much into having a nice-looking, organized park, and it's been killing me to have to rearrange some areas. I have the Omnidroid thing put away as well as Jet Packs. Might be one more, but I can't remember.  I want to keep out the attractions I know and love along with anything that drops tokens or trophies. * I actually feel lucky in that I never buy any of the premium attractions, so I know I have less to deal with than others. *The lack of land certainly isn't enticing me to buy anything in the future either- food for thought for the interns.



Are you reading this, interns?  I keep saying that I'm happy to not spend gems on stuff I don't have room for and here it is again.  Really dumb move to ask people to pay for stuff that they can't even keep in their park isn't it?



tasmith1993 said:


> I’m going to have to store some stuff but I can’t decide what. Quite frankly just too lazy to try and figure out what combination would give me the most magic while also freeing up space



Yeah, I hate this.  I keep things together by movie for the most part.  I just figured if I went for this giant monstrosity then I wouldn't have to think too much about it.  I'm not in the mood to rearrange my entire park since clearly I'll have to keep doing it every few weeks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Just wondering out loud here.  How many of us are somewhere in or around NYC, NJ, or the greater Philadelphia area?



I am a bit north of NYC in Hudson’s a valley region


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am a bit north of NYC in Hudson’s a valley region


And then there were two...


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I don't want to brag, or make people feel sad or jealous, but I decided I should share that I received this gorgeous antler topiary decoration in my platinum chest this morning.  It really made my day to get something so rare and special, especially when there are THREE dumb attractions I could have received instead.  I can't even explany just how happy this made Merlin.



*WHAT!!!*

You’ve made me so mad, I’m tempted to delete the game right now! The antler topiary might as well be called the unicorn topiary, because I always though it was a myth. And just think all I got from my platinum chest yesterday was a stupid Steamboat Willie attraction. Kinda makes me sick to my stomach thinking about how bad my luck was. I would offer you a trade, but I don’t want to insult you like that.



@supernova _Notice anything missing from my post? Hope people are able to decide how serious I am, or am not, being._


----------



## tasmith1993

supernova said:


> Just wondering out loud here.  How many of us are somewhere in or around NYC, NJ, or the greater Philadelphia area?


My bf is from NJ right outside philly so I’m there on and off. Love it other than the winter weather, I can’t wait to move south


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> @supernova _Notice anything missing from my post? Hope people are able to decide how serious I am, or am not, being. _


Nope.  Not missing a thing, as far as I can see.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Just wondering out loud here.  How many of us are somewhere in or around NYC, NJ, or the greater Philadelphia area?


I’m nowhere near ny sorry


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I’m nowhere near ny sorry


Well then you miss out then, don't you @Haley R?  I was going to have everyone over for Cap'n Crunch.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> Yeah you don’t see a lot of grown men in overalls these days lol


Ummmm...I do where I live.  Now I REALLY feel country!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> If I could just get the last two hair feathers for Anastasia, I'll have everyone (but that dumb cricket) max'ed out before the event starts tomorrow.


I'm still working on Anastasia and Vanelope.  Anastasia is leveling to 9 as we speak and Vanelope is about 3 hats from 9.  Close but no cigar this time around.  I like being done before an event begins to avoid token overlap.  Oh yeah...Cri-kee is at 3.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Well then you miss out then, don't you @Haley R?  I was going to have everyone over for Cap'n Crunch.


Crunch berries?!


----------



## Windwaker4444

lmmatooki said:


> It's completely their scapegoat. They are full of it. As you said, this game is built upon repetition and might I add reputation as well. The "interns" definitely keep up with their reputation by repetition. The events are obviously their money makers. If they continue not giving out land and listening to a lot of our concerns, then I believe the game will lose quite a lot of players. We are all smart enough to not believe the shenanigans they always tell us.


"Shenanigans" is the perfect PC description!!!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ummmm...I do where I live.  Now I REALLY feel country!!!!


Lol I rarely even see children in overalls. People wear a lot of flannel here though and carhartt jackets


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *WHAT!!!*
> 
> You’ve made me so mad, I’m tempted to delete the game right now! The antler topiary might as well be called the unicorn topiary, because I always though it was a myth. And just think all I got from my platinum chest yesterday was a stupid Steamboat Willie attraction. Kinda makes me sick to my stomach thinking about how bad my luck was. I would offer you a trade, but I don’t want to insult you like that.
> 
> 
> 
> @supernova _Notice anything missing from my post? Hope people are able to decide how serious I am, or am not, being._


Sorry Mike, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to report you for being unkind to @mmmears.  If only you had placed a smiley or something so I could see your true intent.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Crunch berries?!


Better than that... Oops! All Berries.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Well then you miss out then, don't you @Haley R?  I was going to have everyone over for Cap'n Crunch.



I'm even farther from NY than @Haley R is, although I will be there in a few months for a couple of days.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Sorry Mike, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to report you for being unkind to @mmmears.  If only you had placed a smiley or something so I could see your true intent.



Yeah!  Poor me!  He didn't even use my favorite smiley.


----------



## mmmears

In other news, I'm so far behind the rest of you that I don't even want to post how many characters aren't leveled up yet.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Just wondering out loud here.  How many of us are somewhere in or around NYC, NJ, or the greater Philadelphia area?



I am in west central PA.

And just because


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just wondering out loud here.  How many of us are somewhere in or around NYC, NJ, or the greater Philadelphia area?



I have a DD in college who is in your option #3.  Does that count?


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Just wondering out loud here.  How many of us are somewhere in or around NYC, NJ, or the greater Philadelphia area?



North Philly


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> Better than that... Oops! All Berries.



First...no Animation Academy with free breakfast for park guests on Mondays.
And, now, no nomnoms either...just because I live waaayyy south.
Stinks to be me.
And I’m not the least bit bitter....no matter how whiney I may sound.

BTW...I debated adding a smiley face emoji....mwahahaha.....


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> I am in west central PA.
> 
> And just because


West Philadelphia born and raised
On the playground is where I spent most of my days


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Better than that... Oops! All Berries.


Well that’s good cause I don’t like those


----------



## supernova

So strange to currently have only seven "busy" characters.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sorry Mike, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to report you for being unkind to @mmmears.  If only you had placed a smiley or something so I could see your true intent.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Well that’s good cause I don’t like those


But... but... all berries = more gooder!!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


>


Call the medic... he's not rolling.


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> Just wondering out loud here.  How many of us are somewhere in or around NYC, NJ, or the greater Philadelphia area?



I'm in Morris County, NJ


----------



## karmstr112

mara512 said:


> I am in west central PA.
> 
> And just because



Cool. Most of my family settled in the Bedford/Blair/Cambria area. Some still live there, including a few on the original farms.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> But... but... all berries = more gooder!!


Well I’m sorry but I just disagree with you and I don’t think we can be friends anymore. I can’t eat all berries because the taste gets repetitive!!!!! I need those little yellow things in the mix to give a new flavor.


----------



## KPach525

Haley R said:


> Well I’m sorry but I just disagree with you and I don’t think we can be friends anymore. I can’t eat all berries because the taste gets repetitive!!!!! I need those little yellow things in the mix to give a new flavor.


I just love the raw mouth feeling after eating anything Captn’ Crunch!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, event just started

Louis is first Premium character - there is a bundle for him and the gumbo stand for $3.99.  And the usual parade float and EC bundle as well for $1.99

First task is tapping on 5 cursed dolls (that give you the gumbo tokens) - respawn every 2 hours

Same time you can start to welcome Eudora:
- 4 gumbo bowls (tapper)
- 1 pin cushion - from Loius, Army Man, Zyndromes Energy Rings attraction (so had to take that our of inventory)
- 1 ear hat - from Louis, Goofy, Mayor, parade float
- 200 EC


----------



## xthebowdenx

Anyone else NOT get gumbo bowls from the tapper?

EDIT: Apparently it was because I was tapping them before the pop up to welcome Eudora


----------



## Mattimation

xthebowdenx said:


> Anyone else NOT get gumbo bowls from the tapper?



It doesn't seem to be a 100% chance you'll get gumbo from them. I just got three bowls from the first five voodoo dolls.


----------



## Hoodie

So was I the only one who assumed the LM characters would actually do more right off the bat? So far no tokens for them. I just assumed when they said LM would help that they would, you know, help.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - Characters that collect EC:

Goofy
Ham
Jessie
Mickey
Green Army Man
Woody
Bo Peep
Cinderella
Prince Charming
Loius
Tinker Bell
Bullseye
Buzz
daisy
Prince Eric
Flounder
Mayor (nice to see him be of some use)
Rozz
Sebastien
Scuttle
Triton
Ursulla
Mike Wizowski


Non event buildings that collect seems to just be Syndromes Sky Rings and Atlantica


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> So was I the only one who assumed the LM characters would actually do more right off the bat? So far no tokens for them. I just assumed when they said LM would help that they would, you know, help.



they do seem to mostly all collect EC


----------



## Joe603

Hoodie said:


> So was I the only one who assumed the LM characters would actually do more right off the bat? So far no tokens for them. I just assumed when they said LM would help that they would, you know, help.



Everyone except Ariel is collecting EC for me with a 4 hour task.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mayor (nice to see him be of some use)


Don't forget that he's also collecting tokens for Cri-kee.



TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - Characters that collect EC:
> 
> Goofy
> Ham
> Jessie
> Mickey
> Green Army Man
> Woody
> Bo Peep
> Cinderella
> Prince Charming
> Loius
> Tinker Bell
> Bullseye
> Buzz
> daisy
> Prince Eric
> Flounder
> Mayor (nice to see him be of some use)
> Rozz
> Sebastien
> Scuttle
> Triton
> Ursulla
> Mike Wizowski
> 
> Non event buildings that collect seems to just be Syndromes Sky Rings and Atlantica


Thanks for providing the list this time.  Why am I completely not surprised that there is NO mention of which characters collect EC like there is when a character drops tokens.  And again not surprised at all that there is zero rhyme or reason to how the characters at home are listed.  Not alphabetically and certainly not by film property.  Lazy lazy programming, interns.  Take some initiative and be the one that fixes this ridiculousness up every now and again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Don't forget that he's also collecting tokens for Cri-kee.
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing the list this time.  Why am I completely not surprised that there is NO mention of which characters collect EC like there is when a character drops tokens.  And again not surprised at all that there is zero rhyme or reason to how the characters at home are listed.  Not alphabetically and certainly not by film property.  Lazy lazy programming, interns.  Take some initiative and be the one that fixes this ridiculousness up every now and again.



The quickest way I know how to figure out which characters collect EC is right at the beginning go to the character screen and select the first event character, you can click on the EC requirements (since you likely don't have enough yet) and it will show how to get that "item" which is all the characters and attractions that can collect the EC

As for order of characters at "home" I think it is like a stack (first in, last out), so the first character you sent home is the furthest to the right and the most recent character you sent home is the first one you are on, the furthest to the left.  So they are in order of how long they have been at home


----------



## Haley R

Yeah I didn’t get any gumbo for my first round of tapping the dolls. That’s pretty stupid. 

I need some help though. I have 425 gems. I think I want to get Louis but should I also get the parade float or save the rest of my gems?


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> As for order of characters at "home" I think it is like a stack (first in, last out), so the first character you sent home is the furthest to the right and the most recent character you sent home is the first one you are on, the furthest to the left.  So they are in order of how long they have been at home


Oh I'm sure there is a theory as to how they are ordered, but it truthfully doesn't do us a bit of good.  If the first and last characters I've sent home suddenly collect event currency, then do I care if I sent them home yesterday or three months ago?  Doesn't really matter at that point.  It's the usefulness today that matters.  Or being able to quickly locate a character makes more sense than by the order I sent characters home.  Hell, I don't remember the last time I used someone, only know that I need to find them to use them now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Oh I'm sure there is a theory as to how they are ordered, but it truthfully doesn't do us a bit of good.  If the first and last characters I've sent home suddenly collect event currency, then do I care if I sent them home yesterday or three months ago?  Doesn't really matter at that point.  It's the usefulness today that matters.  Or being able to quickly locate a character makes more sense than by the order I sent characters home.  Hell, I don't remember the last time I used someone, only know that I need to find them to use them now.



well, you can always go to that character collection and click on them and then click return if you don't want to go through the home menu ... but yeah, not always ideal.  Would definitely be easier if they just indicated and moved to the left the characters that can collect EC vs us having to hunt and peck to find it


----------



## SunDial

I am no where near NY.   I like being just a 2 hour drive away from Disney on the southern side.   @supernova you drive right past me when you up there from a Ft Lauderdale visit.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> I am no where near NY.   I like being just a 2 hour drive away from Disney on the southern side.   @supernova you drive right past me when you up there from a Ft Lauderdale visit.


I'll beep when I make the drive after my trip in December!


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcomed Eudoria! She is on her first task right now!

Edit: 2hr long task


----------



## Haley R

lmmatooki said:


> Welcomed Eudoria! She is on her first task right now!
> 
> Edit: 2hr long task


Holy cow you're fast!


----------



## mikegood2

I always feel like I mess one or two things up, big or small, at the beginning of *every* event. Anyone else feel the same way?

For this one my mess ups were:

Sending the parade out before going to bed, so I haven’t been able to buy or use the new float yet.
Sent Louis out on his 1 hour (side) mission when I bought him. Shoulda had him collect for Eudora first.
First batch of dolls didn’t return anything, but think that was a game issue and not mine.
Luckily they were all small ones, but annoying none the less.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I always feel like I mess one or two things up, big or small, at the beginning of *every* event. Anyone else feel the same way?
> 
> For this one my mess ups were:
> 
> Sending the parade out before going to bed, so I haven’t been able to buy or use the new float yet.
> Sent Louis out on his 1 hour (side) mission when I bought him. Shoulda had him collect for Eudora first.
> First batch of dolls didn’t return anything, but think that was a game issue and not mine.
> Luckily they were all small ones, but annoying none the less.


I haven't gotten anything from the dolls yet and I had sarge on a long quest over night so he hasn't been able to collect for Eudora yet. I'm not buying the parade float because I want to try to get the second premium character. I did buy Louis and I have 226 gems left.

ETA: I was 5/5 this second round of dolls.


----------



## lmmatooki

Haley R said:


> Holy cow you're fast!


One of my Incredibles attractions dropped her token, otherwise, I don't think I would have welcomed her so quickly!


----------



## Haley R

lmmatooki said:


> One of my Incredibles attractions dropped her token, otherwise, I don't think I would have welcomed her so quickly!


Mine has 3 more hours. I have Louis and Goofy working on her tokens so hopefully they drop them.

ETA: I just need the pin cushion now


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I just love the raw mouth feeling after eating anything Captn’ Crunch!


I never know if it's the red berry dye or little drops of blood that mixed with the milk to turn it pink.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I haven't gotten anything from the dolls yet and I had sarge on a long quest over night so he hasn't been able to collect for Eudora yet. I'm not buying the parade float because I want to try to get the second premium character. I did buy Louis and I have 226 gems left.
> 
> ETA: I was 5/5 this second round of dolls.



I have not decided which of the two characters I will get with gems I have a little over 300 gems but have parade float already so I doubt I can buy both.

Doing good on collecting for Eudora should welcome her in couple hours without Louis


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Welcomed Eudoria! She is on her first task right now!
> 
> Edit: 2hr long task


Same.  Although I'm probably an hour or so behind you because I had to wait until Anastasia got to 10.  Just started her first task for the next 2 hours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Doing ok welcomed Eudoria and she is on her first task right now

having Louis is helping quite a bit at this stage at least


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I never know if it's the red berry dye or little drops of blood that mixed with the milk to turn it pink.


Ew you eat them in milk?


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> I have not decided which of the two characters I will get with gems I have a little over 300 gems but have parade float already so I doubt I can buy both.
> 
> Doing good on collecting for Eudora should welcome her in couple hours without Louis


If I can’t get the second character that’s okay. I really wanted Louis so I got him


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Ew you eat them in milk?


OK, I don't even KNOW you anymore...


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> OK, I don't even KNOW you anymore...


Did you know me in the first place? Lol

I only like milk with normal Cheerios. Everything else I eat dry


----------



## lmmatooki

After that task, you need to level her up to level 2 for the next task. Sending her on that task now.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Did you know me in the first place? Lol
> 
> I only like milk with normal Cheerios. Everything else I eat dry


Communist.


----------



## hopemax

We were out this morning when the event started.  But I sent out my characters on the proper tasks before I left so that when we got home, everyone dropped what they were supposed to, so both my games are in the same place (Eudora on her first task) despite starting the event 5 hours later on my computer than phone.  But I have 500+ more EC on my phone since I could do 1 hour tasks.

Tomorrow we are going to Mount Dora all day, so I'm sure I'll be behind everyone working on character #2, especially on my Windows game.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> We were out this morning when the event started.  But I sent out my characters on the proper tasks before I left so that when we got home, everyone dropped what they were supposed to, so both my games are in the same place (Eudora on her first task) despite starting the event 5 hours later on my computer than phone.  But I have 500+ more EC on my phone since I could do 1 hour tasks.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to Mount Dora all day, so I'm sure I'll be behind everyone working on character #2, especially on my Windows game.



So you are visiting Florida. Mt. Dora is a nice little town mostly for antiques and a nice place to have a meal or a drink. I live about 10 miles out of town in the country with the the cows, horses and bears LOL. I also have Eudora on her first task.


----------



## Haley R

Welcoming Eudora now so I'm not too far behind.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> After that task, you need to level her up to level 2 for the next task. Sending her on that task now.


Which is just another point to anger us.  Louis will be stuck at 2 for a bit because there are only two ways to collect his horn for the time being: the parade and Eudora.  Once the parade is done and (more often than not) nothing drops, we still have a six hour cool-down period until we can start again.  Poor poor programming job, interns.


----------



## hopemax

Arundal said:


> So you are visiting Florida. Mt. Dora is a nice little town mostly for antiques and a nice place to have a meal or a drink. I live about 10 miles out of town in the country with the the cows, horses and bears LOL. I also have Eudora on her first task.



Yeah, we are going for Renninger's Antique Extravaganza, that they hold 3 times a year.  We've been out there just on a regular weekend, but the special sales are supposed to huge.  My Dad lives in Winter Garden, and this trip is WDW-lite.  Today we went to the Wildwood Antique Mall in Lakeland.  Found a ton of vintage Disney Christmas stuff, so my Dad's a happy camper, since that is his primary Disney collection.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Yeah, we are going for Renninger's Antique Extravaganza, that they hold 3 times a year.  We've been out there just on a regular weekend, but the special sales are supposed to huge.  My Dad lives in Winter Garden, and this trip is WDW-lite.  Today we went to the Wildwood Antique Mall in Lakeland.  Found a ton of vintage Disney Christmas stuff, so my Dad's a happy camper, since that is his primary Disney collection.


Wow.  Going to have to give that place a try when I get there in September.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hoodie

Interesting that Tiana isn't the final character, or even close to the final objective.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Interesting that Tiana isn't the final character, or even close to the final objective.


That's probably only because she isn't a main character or the title character of the film.  Those wacky interns....


----------



## KPach525

Hoodie said:


> Interesting that Tiana isn't the final character, or even close to the final objective.


Actually I was really surprised to see that, it’s almost as if they have listened to complaints and gone back to the old way of events where you need to get all characters first, defeat the villain, then welcome the villain. They just added the comfy costume because Tiana can’t fight shadowman in that ballgown obvs


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Actually I was really surprised to see that, it’s almost as if they have listened to complaints and gone back to the old way of events where you need to get all characters first, defeat the villain, then welcome the villain. They just added the comfy costume because Tiana can’t fight shadowman in that ballgown obvs


How soon before we're collecting for her Halloween frog costume?


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> Yeah, we are going for Renninger's Antique Extravaganza, that they hold 3 times a year.  We've been out there just on a regular weekend, but the special sales are supposed to huge.  My Dad lives in Winter Garden, and this trip is WDW-lite.  Today we went to the Wildwood Antique Mall in Lakeland.  Found a ton of vintage Disney Christmas stuff, so my Dad's a happy camper, since that is his primary Disney collection.



Renniger’s holds all different types of antique sales all the time. Just depends on what you are looking for. For us locals they make a great fresh veggie market every week and all types of re-enactments ,etc. make sure you check the Mt Dora Inn out, down on Lake Dora even if you just drive by.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> That's probably only because she isn't a main character or the title character of the film.  Those wacky interns....


Or that...


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> How soon before we're collecting for her Halloween frog costume?


Well we’ve already got a cricket hopping around, so why not add two small frogs at this point


----------



## wingweaver84

KPach525 said:


> Well we’ve already got a cricket hopping around, so why not add two small frogs at this point



That's....not a wise idea....good bye,Cri-Kee.


----------



## mmmears

I started playing early this morning, but then was out all day with a friend and decided to be present (and not be rude) so I haven't touched the game all day and now I'm behind.  Oh well.    Hoping to catch up somehow.  Not the way I wanted to start this event, but real life comes first.  I just got Eudora to L2 (was able to get her this morning) and I have Louis but he's only L1.


----------



## Aces86

I really need to watch princess and the frog. I love the New Orleans style and history.


----------



## mmmears

Aces86 said:


> I really need to watch princess and the frog. I love the New Orleans style and history.



We are watching it right now over here.    I like the soundtrack.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I started playing early this morning, but then was out all day with a friend and decided to be present (and not be rude) so I haven't touched the game all day and now I'm behind.  Oh well.    Hoping to catch up somehow.  Not the way I wanted to start this event, but real life comes first.  I just got Eudora to L2 (was able to get her this morning) and I have Louis but he's only L1.


Ouch.  Yes, you are probably quite a bit behind.  Most of us have been playing steadily today have already welcomed Louis, Eudora, Tiana, Ray, and Lawrence, and have hit the second time wall.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I started playing early this morning, but then was out all day with a friend and decided to be present (and not be rude) so I haven't touched the game all day and now I'm behind.  Oh well.    Hoping to catch up somehow.  Not the way I wanted to start this event, but real life comes first.  I just got Eudora to L2 (was able to get her this morning) and I have Louis but he's only L1.



*WHAT!!!*

How dare you have a real life! Bet you really upset the interns.  (_Added the  because without it, you’d have no way of knowing if I’m kidding or not)
_


supernova said:


> Ouch.  Yes, you are probably quite a bit behind.  Most of us have been playing steadily today have already welcomed Louis, Eudora, Lawrence, Tiana, Ray, and Big Daddy, and have hit the second time wall.



Yep, she missed the game glitch and it looks like you missed some of it to. I finished the entire event an hour ago.


----------



## Peachkins

Hoodie said:


> Interesting that Tiana isn't the final character, or even close to the final objective.



I was really hoping her comfy outfit would be the last thing. I'm going to be upset if I can't get Dr Facilier. I couldn't care less about any costume.


----------



## mmmears

Peachkins said:


> I was really hoping her comfy outfit would be the last thing. I'm going to be upset if I can't get Dr Facilier. I couldn't care less about any costume.



So annoyed that these costumes keep getting added into the game.  I do not want to play dress up with my pixellated Disney characters.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I'm with everyone on the costume issue. It should have been last. Now we HAVE to get it, whether we want it or not. Wreck it Ralph Tiana looks silly. I remember people were up in arms about it when it was in theaters. She went from looking like Tiana, to looking like Beyonce. For real, what's with that hair? THAT'S NOT TIANA'S HAIR!


----------



## mara512

karmstr112 said:


> Cool. Most of my family settled in the Bedford/Blair/Cambria area. Some still live there, including a few on the original farms.


 
I am in Cambria but very close to Blair.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Haley R said: ↑
Did you know me in the first place? Lol

I only like milk with normal Cheerios. Everything else I eat dry


supernova said:


> Communist.



I thought the whole point of eating it dry was so that you could put them in your spoon and launch them at your siblings when your parents aren't looking?

Not located in NY, NJ, or PA, but I'll wave hi from over near Boston!


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m working on Eudora’s 6 hour task. Hoping I can earn some extra EC early in the event tonight since I’m working and then have an early flight. No sleep for me.

Character update out of boredom:
Eudora - 2
Louis - 1 (need 1 trumpet)
Anastasia - leveling to 6 now
Drizella- 7 (need 3 hats)
Mayor - 7
Cri-kee- 2
Ralph - 9
Vanellope - 5
Felix - 9 (ready for 10)
Calhoun - 9
Spamley - 9
Yesss - 7
Shank - 7


----------



## Haley R

I have Eudora working on her 6 hour task and Louis is level 1 working on his 60 minute task. I’m actually doing decent in this event. It’ll all go downhill from here I’m afraid...


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> *WHAT!!!*
> 
> How dare you have a real life! Bet you really upset the interns.  (_Added the  because without it, you’d have no way of knowing if I’m kidding or not)
> _
> 
> 
> Yep, she missed the game glitch and it looks like you missed some of it to. I finished the entire event an hour ago.




You forgot to talk about the new end of the event gem conversion too.   I know I was quite surprised!!!


----------



## SunDial

Hit the Prince Naveen wall.   Eudora just went to 3.


----------



## squirrel

mmmears said:


> So annoyed that these costumes keep getting added into the game.  I do not want to play dress up with my pixellated Disney characters.


I didn't mind at first when they had special costumes.  Also makes sense for Ariel to have both legs and tail.  The rest I could care less about.


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> I didn't mind at first when they had special costumes.  Also makes sense for Ariel to have both legs and tail.  The rest I could care less about.



I do think it makes sense for Ariel.  But that's it.  It's getting way out of hand at this point.  What I find most annoying is the fact that a character won't show they can help with a task unless they are wearing the "right" outfit when you send them home.  Seriously, interns?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I do think it makes sense for Ariel.  But that's it.  It's getting way out of hand at this point.  What I find most annoying is the fact that a character won't show they can help with a task unless they are wearing the "right" outfit when you send them home.  Seriously, interns?



That last point you make is really annoying - if they are going to do this whole costume thing show all options for what a character can do in any of their costumes in their task list and if they need to change just change them when I pick that task ... annoying to have to go it if that menu - go to the costume shop to change them - then go back to the task menu to have them do the task


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SunDial said:


> Hit the Prince Naveen wall.   Eudora just went to 3.



Yeah same here - we’ll the wall, only have her at 2 currently ... at least only til 10am EST today for Navern but at that point why bother with a time wall of one day?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, she missed the game glitch and it looks like you missed some of it to. I finished the entire event an hour ago.


Crap!!!!!!!! Thank you for the heads up.  Submitting a helpdesk ticket now.


----------



## KPach525

So I just noticed something curious on Charlotte and the tasks she ‘helps with’. I’m wondering what the lantern and lily pad tokens are for? Doesn’t seem to match past comfy outfits. I’m wondering if it’s an eventual 2 for 1 type collection task?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

new tapper event - clams

Only found 8 so I assume it is the "8 every 2 hours" scenario ... if someone finds more than 8 let me know!


----------



## Sazzafraz

Is there any rhyme or reason to how the characters are grouped when they are sent home? I noticed yesterday when I went to get them out for the event that it seems totally random and it was a pain to find.  It was like a dropped deck of cards and they were all shuffled together as opposed to grouped by movie which would make sense.


----------



## Hoodie

Don't be jealous - my platinum chest got me an AQUATIC bench. No wooden bench for THIS booty!


----------



## ZellyB

TheMaxRebo said:


> new tapper event - clams
> 
> Only found 8 so I assume it is the "8 every 2 hours" scenario ... if someone finds more than 8 let me know!



There are 10 it looks like


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> new tapper event - clams
> 
> Only found 8 so I assume it is the "8 every 2 hours" scenario ... if someone finds more than 8 let me know!



Appears to be 10 clams


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> Don't be jealous - my platinum chest got me an AQUATIC bench. No wooden bench for THIS booty!



Oh I got a Lamp Post lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ZellyB said:


> There are 10 it looks like





Arundal said:


> Appears to be 10 clams



Thanks!  Restarted my game and was able to find the last two .... that should mean 4 hour respawn which is a bit easier i think


----------



## Wdw1015

Can anyone who has started the clam event share what the prizes are?


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Can anyone who has started the clam event share what the prizes are?



1-5 = 550 EC and 3 Radiant Chests
6-50 = 450 EC and 2 Radiant Chests
51-150 = 350 EC and 1 Radiant Chests
151-350 = 300 EC and 1 Radiant Chest
351-600 = 200 EC and 1 Radiant Chest
601-1,000 = 100 EC

Which leads me to wonder... what is so special about these radiant chests?


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to how the characters are grouped when they are sent home? I noticed yesterday when I went to get them out for the event that it seems totally random and it was a pain to find.  It was like a dropped deck of cards and they were all shuffled together as opposed to grouped by movie which would make sense.


We had a mini discussion about this about three pages ago on 1268.  Looks like it's in the order that you sent them home, which makes zero sense for gameplay.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> Which leads me to wonder... what is so special about these radiant chests?



Isn't that entire question rhetorical??


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Isn't that entire question rhetorical??


Nothing will always equal nothing in my world.


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> Don't be jealous - my platinum chest got me an AQUATIC bench. No wooden bench for THIS booty!


Same lol


----------



## Haley R

I’ve been subbing today so I may be a little behind on getting Naveen but I’ve sent out all my characters to collect now. I haven’t tapped any class so we’ll see how long that lasts


----------



## supernova

Remember that really great scene in Princess & the Frog where New Orleans was overrun with walking cursed dolls?  Yeah, me too.  I'm really glad the interns decided to incorporate them into the game instead of, say, shadows, which would have made no sense.


----------



## 2010_Bride

supernova said:


> Remember that really great scene in Princess & the Frog where New Orleans was overrun with walking cursed dolls?  Yeah, me too.  I'm really glad the interns decided to incorporate them into the game instead of, say, shadows, which would have made no sense.



Give the interns SOME credit...I thought for sure when I read about cursed dolls in the kingdom that they were going to re-use Scrump!


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Give the interns SOME credit...I thought for sure when I read about cursed dolls in the kingdom that they were going to re-use Scrump!


Wait... those aren't Scrump dolls in Syndrome wigs?


----------



## mmmears

2010_Bride said:


> Give the interns SOME credit...I thought for sure when I read about cursed dolls in the kingdom that they were going to re-use Scrump!



I was watching P&F last night and could have sworn that I saw Scrump in the movie, towards the end when things are coming at Doc F.


----------



## wingweaver84

Legendary chest for Windowsrince Eric Statue(wanted Ariel,need both Ariel and Flounder,Ursula's Lair and Under the Sea)
Legendary chest for iOS:Under the Sea,which completed the attraction collection(need Ariel,Eric and Flounder)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> 1-5 = 550 EC and 3 Radiant Chests
> 6-50 = 450 EC and 2 Radiant Chests
> 51-150 = 350 EC and 1 Radiant Chests
> 151-350 = 300 EC and 1 Radiant Chest
> 351-600 = 200 EC and 1 Radiant Chest
> 601-1,000 = 100 EC
> 
> Which leads me to wonder... what is so special about these radiant chests?



I get my chests confused but are they the ones that will have fabric?  Wondering if they help with Tiana's comfy outfit


----------



## KimRonRufus

mmmears said:


> I was watching P&F last night and could have sworn that I saw Scrump in the movie, towards the end when things are coming at Doc F.


I think I know which one you mean. Though, tbh, Scrump always looked like a voodoo doll, anyway. What have you been up to, Lilo?


----------



## mikegood2

Can’t believe I’m saying this, it makes me feel a little dirty and I might need to take a shower after posting, but so far I’m liking this event.  I’m liking the 2 hour cursed doll mechanics of collecting the first time. It’s A welcome improvement, because it doesn’t tie up characters and they can focus on collecting other items. Obviously it’s also a huge improvement over 2/1 collecting, that usually make me want to quit an event 2 or 3 days in. While I’ve never been a fan of any tapper mini event, I think the 10 items every 4 hours is a good compromise. So far I’m not having any problems finding them and I actually used the new storage mechanic option to send all my concessions away in one click. I think that should make it easier to find the tappers.

I’m also setting a 2 hour timer, to collect the cursed dolls, and lets me ignore the game until it goes off 2 hours later. I know some refuse to set timers, but it works great for me. I stress much less and it cuts down my playing time considerably. Can’t tell you how many times I load the game before items are ready or get annoyed because I completely forget to collect when not using a timer.

So while I still would have prefered a few week break between events, I have to say good job (so far) GameLoft.  Yuck, can’t believe I said that, definitely gonna have to take a shower now.


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> Can’t believe I’m saying this, it makes me feel a little dirty and I might need to take a shower after posting, but so far I’m liking this event.  I’m liking the 2 hour cursed doll mechanics of collecting the first time. It’s A welcome improvement, because it doesn’t tie up characters and they can focus on collecting other items. Obviously it’s also a huge improvement over 2/1 collecting, that usually make me want to quit an event 2 or 3 days in. While I’ve never been a fan of any tapper mini event, I think the 10 items every 4 hours is a good compromise. So far I’m not having any problems finding them and I actually used the new storage mechanic option to send all my concessions away in one click. I think that should make it easier to find the tappers.
> 
> I’m also setting a 2 hour timer, to collect the cursed dolls, and lets me ignore the game until it goes off 2 hours later. I know some refuse to set timers, but it works great for me. I stress much less and it cuts down my playing time considerably. Can’t tell you how many times I load the game before items are ready or get annoyed because I completely forget to collect when not using a timer.
> 
> So while I still would have prefered a few week break between events, I have to say good job (so far) GameLoft.  Yuck, can’t believe I said that, definitely gonna have to take a shower now.



I was ok with the last version of collecting the common token, where it was tapping and one hour collection, but this is better, I agree.  I also set timers during the day otherwise I will forget, even with push notifications turned on lol.  I need my sleep, so even if I wake up in the middle of the night I refuse to check on the game...I just know it'll make it that much harder for me to fall back asleep.

I have a couple of token conflicts (Elsa and Sally I think) but nothing that is really hampering progress yet.  I don't know much about the movie (waiting for Disney+ at this point so I can catch up on alllllll the movies I haven't watched lol) but New Orleans Square is my favorite land so I'm already inclined to like it.


----------



## mikegood2

Today was a great collection day for me because I collected my final tokens for Drizella and the Mayor! Not sure if I’ll wait until after the event ends or know I have a 24 hour period that I can't level up P&tF characters.

So the only non P&tF characters I have left to collect for are:

Cri-Kee: 4
Anastasia - 9


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Remember that really great scene in Princess & the Frog where New Orleans was overrun with walking cursed dolls?  Yeah, me too.  I'm really glad the interns decided to incorporate them into the game instead of, say, shadows, which would have made no sense.



Seriously hilarious!!!   I'm going to think of that everytime I stumble across one doing their zombie walk around my attractions.


----------



## karly05

mmmears said:


> I was watching P&F last night and could have sworn that I saw Scrump in the movie, towards the end when things are coming at Doc F.



Thank You!!! Near the end of "Friends on the Other Side," there are dolls playing drums etc and I've always said one of them looks like Scrump.


----------



## Hoodie

Naveen's ear tokens are going to kill me.  I have everything else and only 3 ears.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> Naveen's ear tokens are going to kill me.  I have everything else and only 3 ears.



Always happens that the items are unbalanced as far as how many characters can get each ... and for those that don’t get Lois there are only 2 activities to get the ear hats. Always annoying


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Prince Naveen now.


----------



## Haley R

I need 4 more Naveen ears and 1 more of the other thing. Looks like a slingshot to me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, thought it would take longer to get the last 5 war hats than it did so I am ready to welcome Prince Naveen but in the middle of Anestasia leveling up.  Oh well


----------



## PrincessP

After welcoming Naveen, he has a 4 hr task. Then you are prompted to build Dr. Facilier’s Voodoo Emporium. Naveen must be lvl 2 to build. Build takes 8 hrs. Costs 4K EC. 

Thank you to all the regular posters for the laughs during and after the tower challenge. I have time to read but not often to post (not that I can match the humor of several of you anyway). Anyway, the humorous quips on here are more enjoyable than the game during events like the last tower challenge so THANK YOU. 

@supernova @mikegood2 @Haley R @Windwaker4444 @mmmears and many others.


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, thought it would take longer to get the last 5 war hats than it did so I am ready to welcome Prince Naveen but in the middle of Anestasia leveling up.  Oh well



I am still working on 3-4 more hats but sometime today


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I was watching P&F last night and could have sworn that I saw Scrump in the movie, towards the end when things are coming at Doc F.





karly05 said:


> Thank You!!! Near the end of "Friends on the Other Side," there are dolls playing drums etc and I've always said one of them looks like Scrump.



That's not really too unheard of.  Animators often include an easter egg or two to recognize past films.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> After welcoming Naveen, he has a 4 hr task. Then you are prompted to build Dr. Facilier’s Voodoo Emporium. Naveen must be lvl 2 to build. Build takes 8 hrs. Costs 4K EC.
> 
> Thank you to all the regular posters for the laughs during and after the tower challenge. I have time to read but not often to post (not that I can match the humor of several of you anyway). Anyway, the humorous quips on here are more enjoyable than the game during events like the last tower challenge so THANK YOU.
> 
> @supernova @mikegood2 @Haley R @Windwaker4444 @mmmears and many others.


I bow to your kindness (and impeccably good taste).


----------



## Haley R

I finally have nick ready to level up for his task but I think I’ll wait for awhile


----------



## lme30005

The Louis ear hats are driving me mad - been trying nearly every 2 hours with Bo Peep and only 1 has dropped since yesterday. Going to take forever to level him up every time


----------



## mikegood2

Still 4 hats short for Naveen. He came up quicker than I expected and I made the mistake of leveling Eudora to 3 and Louise to level 2 yesterday. Not sure how much it slowed me down, but guessing I would welcomed Naveen by now it I hadn’t.


----------



## tasmith1993

mikegood2 said:


> Still 4 hats short for Naveen. He came up quicker than I expected and I made the mistake of leveling Eudora to 3 and Louise to level 2 yesterday. Not sure how much it slowed me down, but guessing I would welcomed Naveen by now it I hadn’t.


I’m pretty much in the same boat. I figured next character doesn’t unlock for like 6 days so no need to get in a big hurry. I’m sure I will still hit the time wall. I wanted to be able to keep collecting the tokens from the dolls so I can level up as much as possible while using EC.


----------



## Hoodie

mikegood2 said:


> Still 4 hats short for Naveen. He came up quicker than I expected and I made the mistake of leveling Eudora to 3 and Louise to level 2 yesterday. Not sure how much it slowed me down, but guessing I would welcomed Naveen by now it I hadn’t.


I did the same. Eudora is now ready for 4 and Louis to 3 so hopefully the drops will be better for Naveen. So far I've had 1 ear drop since 7 am. I'm maxed on gumbo too so the dolls are just EC until I can get Naveens ears.


----------



## karmstr112

Hoodie said:


> Naveen's ear tokens are going to kill me.  I have everything else and only 3 ears.



His ear drops leave a bit to be desired. I finally got a few to drop,  I'm still waiting on 4 ears to welcome Naveen.


----------



## mmmears

karly05 said:


> Thank You!!! Near the end of "Friends on the Other Side," there are dolls playing drums etc and I've always said one of them looks like Scrump.



IKR!  This was the first time I noticed it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, thought it would take longer to get the last 5 war hats than it did so I am ready to welcome Prince Naveen but in the middle of Anestasia leveling up.  Oh well



I did the same thing.  Sent Tremaine up to level yesterday, thinking that there was no way I'd get Naveen's items.  So of course when I wake up this morning and play he was ready.  I had to wait and wait, but I'm finally leveling him up now.   I refuse to pay gems to speed stuff up.



supernova said:


> That's not really too unheard of.  Animators often include an easter egg or two to recognize past films.



I agree it's common, but much more common in Pixar movies than Disney ones. Plus it's such a weird sequence - the dolls are kind of like demons or something... Fitting for Scrump I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I agree it's common, but much more common in Pixar movies than Disney ones. Plus it's such a weird sequence - the dolls are kind of like demons or something... Fitting for Scrump I guess.



Disney definitely does it in the more recent films.  Just off the top of my head there is Mrs Pots and Chip in Tarzan and Flynn and Rapunzel attend the corronation in Frozen


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney definitely does it in the more recent films.  Just off the top of my head there is Mrs Pots and Chip in Tarzan and Flynn and Rapunzel attend the corronation in Frozen




Yep.  I caught those 2 also.


----------



## Wdw1015

Since I don’t have Ariel’s mermaid costume, I can’t complete one of the side tasks for her. So I’m guessing I have to stare at that task for the next 23 days? Well done.


----------



## wingweaver84

Wdw1015 said:


> Since I don’t have Ariel’s mermaid costume, I can’t complete one of the side tasks for her. So I’m guessing I have to stare at that task for the next 23 days? Well done.



It's an optional task,so you don't have to do it.


----------



## Haley R

I’m welcoming Naveen now.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney definitely does it in the more recent films.  Just off the top of my head there is Mrs Pots and Chip in Tarzan and Flynn and Rapunzel attend the corronation in Frozen





mmmears said:


> Yep.  I caught those 2 also.



Scar in Hercules really bothered me for some reason.  Totally out of place.


----------



## mmmears

I'm building the first building now.  It made me sad to put away the Omnidroid, but it certainly opened up some needed space.


----------



## CallieMar

I'm also building the Voodoo Emporium now.  I'm missing most of the regular storyline premium buildings, so I've just had to clear out a bunch of concessions in order to make room.  Much easier to place everything now with the little guides/arrows, along with the option to store all the building/decor by zone or entire kingdom, so I'll probably play around with my park's layout after the event (I still have enough room to mostly keep areas themed).


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> Scar in Hercules really bothered me for some reason.  Totally out of place.


That one was really obvious but I think I was too young for it to bother me.  I was shocked when I found out Goofy, Donald, and Mickey were all in Little Mermaid which I had only watched about 70 times in the past 20 years and never caught.


----------



## KimRonRufus

PrincessS121212 said:


> That one was really obvious but I think I was too young for it to bother me.  I was shocked when I found out Goofy, Donald, and Mickey were all in Little Mermaid which I had only watched about 70 times in the past 20 years and never caught.


Oh-my-GAWRSH. You've just made a complete FOOL out of me! 30 years this movie has existed, 30 years it has been a staple in my family, and I NEVER KNEW!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

How h


PrincessS121212 said:


> That one was really obvious but I think I was too young for it to bother me.  I was shocked when I found out Goofy, Donald, and Mickey were all in Little Mermaid which I had only watched about 70 times in the past 20 years and never caught.


How have I never seen this?!?  I've watched it more times than I'll admit and never saw that.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> That one was really obvious but I think I was too young for it to bother me.  I was shocked when I found out Goofy, Donald, and Mickey were all in Little Mermaid which I had only watched about 70 times in the past 20 years and never caught.




I never caught that one either!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wow, I think I've fallen behind.  I've been cheating on this game a little the last few days and it's starting to show.  Guess I'll have to drop my new game boyfriend and focus on my predictable game husband again.  I haven't even started on the Voodoo building yet. 

I'm at:
Louis lv 2
Eudora lv 4
Naveen lv 1
7k in ec

How is everone else doing?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I'm building the first building now.  It made me sad to put away the Omnidroid, but it certainly opened up some needed space.


I think you need to borrow @mikegood2 's smileys  cause I think I sense sarcasm in your "sadness"


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow, I think I've fallen behind.  I've been cheating on this game a little the last few days and it's starting to show.  Guess I'll have to drop my new game boyfriend and focus on my predictable game husband again.  I haven't even started on the Voodoo building yet.
> 
> I'm at:
> Louis lv 2
> Eudora lv 4
> Naveen lv 1
> 7k in ec
> 
> How is everone else doing?



I am barely ahead of you, with Naveen at 2 and the building in the process of being built.  Looks like there is a big time wall up ahead, so I don't think you've done much damage by cheating on the game.  I may be behind most people, though, since I'm not playing it all the time.  It's just become too much of a time sink these days with all the events.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Off topic...but...gigantic enormous ads are taking over on my forum pages.  I keep clicking on them by accident while they are loading.  It's driving me crazy!!!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I think you need to borrow @mikegood2 's smileys  cause I think I sense sarcasm in your "sadness"



I actually have mixed feelings, because I really don't love the building, but I'm really not happy with having to put it away.  I want my park to grow.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> After welcoming Naveen, he has a 4 hr task. Then you are prompted to build Dr. Facilier’s Voodoo Emporium. Naveen must be lvl 2 to build. Build takes 8 hrs. Costs 4K EC.
> 
> Thank you to all the regular posters for the laughs during and after the tower challenge. I have time to read but not often to post (not that I can match the humor of several of you anyway). Anyway, the humorous quips on here are more enjoyable than the game during events like the last tower challenge so THANK YOU.
> 
> @supernova @mikegood2 @Haley R @Windwaker4444 @mmmears and many others.


Ikr?   Look at all the info we learned about breakfast cereal alone this past week?  My son thought I was crazy when I flicked dry corn pops at him from my spoon.  I never would have had that idea if it wasn't for random forum info!!  I feel smarter everytime I log in


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I am barely ahead of you, with Naveen at 2 and the building in the process of being built.  Looks like there is a big time wall up ahead, so I don't think you've done much damage by cheating on the game.  I may be behind most people, though, since I'm not playing it all the time.  It's just become too much of a time sink these days with all the events.


Yeah...I think all the events and a boring Tower has led me to stray a little.  

My Incredible attractions are safe for the moment in the Tomorrowland area...but RIP BH6, those buildings are about to be put out to pasture.  I have them below the roller coaster, so I figure that's a good place for current attractions that I'll be using for awhile.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow, I think I've fallen behind.  I've been cheating on this game a little the last few days and it's starting to show.  Guess I'll have to drop my new game boyfriend and focus on my predictable game husband again.  I haven't even started on the Voodoo building yet.
> 
> I'm at:
> Louis lv 2
> Eudora lv 4
> Naveen lv 1
> 7k in ec
> 
> How is everone else doing?


I only have Naveen at level 1 and haven’t been given the option to build the building yet. I’m not too worried since we have awhile yet. I want to level up nick so I may do that over night. I don’t want his tokens to conflict with anything though


----------



## Haley R

What the f?! I waited all this time to click on a clam because I thought “there’s only 6 hours left I should be good”. The person in first on my leaderboard has 80. I thought I would be in like first waiting this long. Is this not a real strategy?

Side note: Naveen is at level 2 now and I’m building the emporium.


----------



## Aces86

PrincessS121212 said:


> That one was really obvious but I think I was too young for it to bother me.  I was shocked when I found out Goofy, Donald, and Mickey were all in Little Mermaid which I had only watched about 70 times in the past 20 years and never caught.



And Buzz Lightyear in Finding Nemo when Nemo is in the dentists office


----------



## tasmith1993

Naveen is ready for level 2 and working on his first task. I fell asleep before I finished welcoming him last night 
I’m up to 8.7k EC until I build the first building.


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

Hi everyone first time commenting here... I just took that survey and wow they wanted to know everything.  I mean I was kinda hoping it would ask me about those stupid chests or...maybe if I would like to view my kingdom from a different area...or be able to have a 360 view of it...things that would actually help me with the game.  But I was asked what sports I like...lol sorry I just found that funny.  

Anyway I’m building the building my poor trumpeting gator is only a level 2 and my prince is leve 3.  The mother is the only one getting the spotlight at leve 4...which means I’m not getting much luck on the other tokens.   

Anyway I love reading your comments you all keep me laughing ty have a great weekend


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> What the f?! I waited all this time to click on a clam because I thought “there’s only 6 hours left I should be good”. The person in first on my leaderboard has 80. I thought I would be in like first waiting this long. Is this not a real strategy?
> 
> Side note: Naveen is at level 2 now and I’m building the emporium.



It works better than just starting right away.  But others play in offline mode and then log in at the end.  So they might have collected the whole time, but only connected their game to the internet shortly before you did.  And I think there is some degree in randomness in the playing time, so most of the people on your leaderboard probably started late, but not necessarily all.  I also think devices matter.  It works better for me in my IOS game than Windows, I think because there are more IOS players than Windows players, so fewer potential leaderboards on Windows.  What place did you show up as?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got the Emporium built over night - kind of a "blah" building (the shodowy arms creeping up are kinda cool but that is it) suspect I will put it away in inventory after these characters are leveled up to 10

Did get the 3 chests from the event - but only got tokens ... no concessions or decorations.  Not that I care that much about decorations but if these chests are the only way to get any of them it would have been nice to get at least one thing unique to them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> What the f?! I waited all this time to click on a clam because I thought “there’s only 6 hours left I should be good”. The person in first on my leaderboard has 80. I thought I would be in like first waiting this long. Is this not a real strategy?
> 
> Side note: Naveen is at level 2 now and I’m building the emporium.



usually what I do is when a tapper event first starts I only play with my phone in airplane mode - this way I can collect items without triggering being put on a leaderboard.  Then when you do play and get put on a leaderboard you can enter it with all the items you had collected but you get put on a leaderboard as if you just started then.  Even doing that for a couple of cycles helps a lot


----------



## LeCras

Here's where I am:

Naveen - 3
Eudora - 4
Louis - 3

I've had very little time to play this weekend, lots going on, so I'm pleased with my progress. Oh, and the Emporium will be finished in a few hours.


----------



## luther10

F Gameloft, all that work getting on to the leaderboard and I only got ec and tokens out of the 2 chests...  They have 5 slots in the award categories and not one is dedicated to event decorations???  
Yeah, this happened in previous events too... And I forgot I need to exhaust the tokens before the end of the mini events... But still, F Gameloft...


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Off topic...but...gigantic enormous ads are taking over on my forum pages.  I keep clicking on them by accident while they are loading.  It's driving me crazy!!!


This is a funny coincidence...


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> It works better than just starting right away.  But others play in offline mode and then log in at the end.  So they might have collected the whole time, but only connected their game to the internet shortly before you did.  And I think there is some degree in randomness in the playing time, so most of the people on your leaderboard probably started late, but not necessarily all.  I also think devices matter.  It works better for me in my IOS game than Windows, I think because there are more IOS players than Windows players, so fewer potential leaderboards on Windows.  What place did you show up as?


When I first joined the leaderboard I was at 403.


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> usually what I do is when a tapper event first starts I only play with my phone in airplane mode - this way I can collect items without triggering being put on a leaderboard.  Then when you do play and get put on a leaderboard you can enter it with all the items you had collected but you get put on a leaderboard as if you just started then.  Even doing that for a couple of cycles helps a lot


But then you don’t get your daily reward right? Or do you still get that


----------



## KPach525

Pretty sad that Prince Naveen is so useless that I keep sending him home since he still only has a 4 hour task at level 3....


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> What the f?! I waited all this time to click on a clam because I thought “there’s only 6 hours left I should be good”. The person in first on my leaderboard has 80. I thought I would be in like first waiting this long. Is this not a real strategy?
> 
> Side note: Naveen is at level 2 now and I’m building the emporium.


I've had pretty good luck logging in late on mini events.  I started it last night and placed second this morning.  Of course, i think I read once that there is something like 5k people on each board, so maybe you were unlucky enough to catch the end of one.  Try again on the next one and see what happens.  Just make sure you play offline and collect whatever they are asking for.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Sailorstarchasm said:


> Hi everyone first time commenting here... I just took that survey and wow they wanted to know everything.  I mean I was kinda hoping it would ask me about those stupid chests or...maybe if I would like to view my kingdom from a different area...or be able to have a 360 view of it...things that would actually help me with the game.  But I was asked what sports I like...lol sorry I just found that funny.
> 
> Anyway I’m building the building my poor trumpeting gator is only a level 2 and my prince is leve 3.  The mother is the only one getting the spotlight at leve 4...which means I’m not getting much luck on the other tokens.
> 
> Anyway I love reading your comments you all keep me laughing ty have a great weekend


Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> But then you don’t get your daily reward right? Or do you still get that


I never wait a full 24 hours so I don't lose my daily streak.  Works out ok for me on short mini events, especially the 2-3 day ones.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well, finally building the gloomy voodoo-mart.  Naveen is at 2 and Louis just danced to lv 3.  

Received the 3 chests this morning.  2 lamposts and 1 frog fountain.  And on that note, I thought it was pretty funny what Ariel found in the lagoon around my castle!! Now I know where Merlin is dumping my junk!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> This is a funny coincidence...



I feel your pain!! At least it's not only me!!!!  Our forum has become a landmine field...be careful where you tap.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> But then you don’t get your daily reward right? Or do you still get that



If you time it right you can get your daily reward right at the start of that cycle, then go offline and you have just shy of 48 hours to collect the next days before missing one


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Sailorstarchasm said:


> Hi everyone first time commenting here... I just took that survey and wow they wanted to know everything.  I mean I was kinda hoping it would ask me about those stupid chests or...maybe if I would like to view my kingdom from a different area...or be able to have a 360 view of it...things that would actually help me with the game.  But I was asked what sports I like...lol sorry I just found that funny.



Agreed. The survey was stupid. I don’t understand why everything you click on send you to a website EXCEPT the survey. It’s in game, so you MUST do it right now, because there’s no option to do it again later, like you could with a website. It was also very flawed. For example, it wanted to know what social platforms I used. I pretty much ticked “not at all” for everything but YouTube, and the once in a blue moon Reddit. Next screen they want to know how I use Facebook, Instagram, and whatever on earth is TikTok (seriously, what is that? It’s the first I’ve heard of it). I have no option of saying “don’t use.” I can’t even skip! I pretty much lied on this survey claiming I use all these platforms, even though so don’t even have accounts with them. But do they offer a place where I can submit this issue/opinion? No. “Tell is what books you read!” Guess they want to make a tycoon clone of that too.

The other thing that bothers me in having them not ask any real opinions from you is the fact that, because this survey was ingame, not a website, when I FIRST took it, midway, my alarm went off. This closed the app. When I immediately reopened it, the game decided to reload itself. There was no option to continue or to start the survey over. Took two days for them to ask me again, and I seriously didn’t think they were going to.

BTW, day one player here, I have all the land, except one parcel that costs THREE MILLION DOLLARS!!! I only just opened the land behind Small World, and that was TWO MILLION!!! That took over a year to get. When was Big Hero 6? That was when I opened the first rear fantasyland parcel for ONE MILLION. I honestly though would like that one Frontierland parcel open so that guests from Fantasyland don’t have to travel all the way clockwise through the park in order to visit Adventureland. It’s a logistical nightmare! And all those scooters and strollers complicating things... ...would be nice if Fantasyland guests could walk through the castle area, but nooo. Castle is always closed due to some parade or show, or giant crane. This game is a little too real.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Well, finally building the gloomy voodoo-mart.  Naveen is at 2 and Louis just danced to lv 3.
> 
> Received the 3 chests this morning.  2 lamposts and 1 frog fountain.  And on that note, I thought it was pretty funny what Ariel found in the lagoon around my castle!! Now I know where Merlin is dumping my junk!!!



I noticed that too!


----------



## CallieMar

Haley R said:


> What the f?! I waited all this time to click on a clam because I thought “there’s only 6 hours left I should be good”. The person in first on my leaderboard has 80. I thought I would be in like first waiting this long. Is this not a real strategy?
> 
> Side note: Naveen is at level 2 now and I’m building the emporium.





TheMaxRebo said:


> usually what I do is when a tapper event first starts I only play with my phone in airplane mode - this way I can collect items without triggering being put on a leaderboard.  Then when you do play and get put on a leaderboard you can enter it with all the items you had collected but you get put on a leaderboard as if you just started then.  Even doing that for a couple of cycles helps a lot



I do this too. The WiFi at my work blocks DMK so it’s essentially like being in airplane mode without having to switch it on and off. Then I connect  when I get home. I find this works better for me than trying to hold off on tapping.

Eventwise:
Eudora - 3 (need 10 gumbo to get to 4)
Prince Naveen - 4
Louis - 2
6k EC


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> usually what I do is when a tapper event first starts I only play with my phone in airplane mode - this way I can collect items without triggering being put on a leaderboard.  Then when you do play and get put on a leaderboard you can enter it with all the items you had collected but you get put on a leaderboard as if you just started then.  Even doing that for a couple of cycles helps a lot



Ususally do the same thing, but I clicked on my first clam before the game gave me the pop up for the tapper. Realized fairly early that placement for this one really didn’t matter much. 



luther10 said:


> F Gameloft, all that work getting on to the leaderboard and I only got ec and tokens out of the 2 chests...  They have 5 slots in the award categories and not one is dedicated to event decorations???
> Yeah, this happened in previous events too... And I forgot I need to exhaust the tokens before the end of the mini events... But still, F Gameloft...



Went to bed in third and slept in to finish 12th. Really didn’t make much of a difference though. I might have been upset if I lost out on gems, but a chest?


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you time it right you can get your daily reward right at the start of that cycle, then go offline and you have just shy of 48 hours to collect the next days before missing one



That's just too much for me to deal with.  I just wait a day and then start and usually end up in the first or second tier without setting alarms.



UmmYeahOk said:


> Agreed. The survey was stupid. I don’t understand why everything you click on send you to a website EXCEPT the survey. It’s in game, so you MUST do it right now, because there’s no option to do it again later, like you could with a website. It was also very flawed. For example, it wanted to know what social flatworms I used. I pretty much ticked “not at all” for everything but YouTube, and the once in a blue moon Reddit. Next screen they want to know how I use Facebook, Instagram, and whatever on earth is TikTok (seriously, what is that? It’s the first I’ve heard of it). I have no option of saying “don’t use.” I can’t even skip! I pretty much lied on this survey claiming I use all these platforms, even though so don’t even have accounts with them. But do they offer a place where I can submit this issue/opinion? No. “Tell is what books you read!” Guess they want to make a tycoon clone of that too.
> 
> The other thing that bothers me in having them not ask any real opinions from you is the fact that, because this survey was ingame, not a website, when I FIRST took it, midway, my alarm went off. This closed the app. When I immediately reopened it, the game decided to reload itself. There was no option to continue or to start the survey over. Took two days for them to ask me again, and I seriously didn’t think they were going to.
> 
> BTW, day one player here, I have all the land, except one parcel that costs THREE MILLION DOLLARS!!! I only just opened the land behind Small World, and that was TWO MILLION!!! That took over a year to get. When was Big Hero 6? That was when I opened the first rear fantasyland parcel for ONE MILLION. I honestly though would like that one Frontierland parcel open so that guests from Fantasyland don’t have to travel all the way clockwise through the park in order to visit Adventureland. It’s a logistical nightmare! And all those scooters and strollers complicating things... ...would be nice if Fantasyland guests could walk through the castle area, but nooo. Castle is always closed due to some parade or show, or giant crane. This game is a little too real.



I started the stupid survey and then gave up.  Honestly I think it's for their marketing purposes, and to find ads to target you with.  They don't care what we think about the game.  I chose to not give them the info they wanted.  I'm really annoyed with Gameloft these days.

ETA - I meant to say this earlier - I'm surprised you have magic issues if you've been playing from the beginning.  I started a few weeks after the game was released and have over 30mm, and I've had all my characters sent home as soon as they made that possible (and they do earn far less magic when home).


----------



## Aces86

UmmYeahOk said:


> Agreed. The survey was stupid. I don’t understand why everything you click on send you to a website EXCEPT the survey. It’s in game, so you MUST do it right now, because there’s no option to do it again later, like you could with a website. It was also very flawed. For example, it wanted to know what social flatworms I used. I pretty much ticked “not at all” for everything but YouTube, and the once in a blue moon Reddit. Next screen they want to know how I use Facebook, Instagram, and whatever on earth is TikTok (seriously, what is that? It’s the first I’ve heard of it). I have no option of saying “don’t use.” I can’t even skip! I pretty much lied on this survey claiming I use all these platforms, even though so don’t even have accounts with them. But do they offer a place where I can submit this issue/opinion? No. “Tell is what books you read!” Guess they want to make a tycoon clone of that too.
> 
> The other thing that bothers me in having them not ask any real opinions from you is the fact that, because this survey was ingame, not a website, when I FIRST took it, midway, my alarm went off. This closed the app. When I immediately reopened it, the game decided to reload itself. There was no option to continue or to start the survey over. Took two days for them to ask me again, and I seriously didn’t think they were going to.
> 
> BTW, day one player here, I have all the land, except one parcel that costs THREE MILLION DOLLARS!!! I only just opened the land behind Small World, and that was TWO MILLION!!! That took over a year to get. When was Big Hero 6? That was when I opened the first rear fantasyland parcel for ONE MILLION. I honestly though would like that one Frontierland parcel open so that guests from Fantasyland don’t have to travel all the way clockwise through the park in order to visit Adventureland. It’s a logistical nightmare! And all those scooters and strollers complicating things... ...would be nice if Fantasyland guests could walk through the castle area, but nooo. Castle is always closed due to some parade or show, or giant crane. This game is a little too real.



Waiting til I have enough for the 3m land too. Ugh. Still have one big attraction put away


----------



## UmmYeahOk

UmmYeahOk said:


> it wanted to know what social *flatworms* I used.



Best autocorrect I’ve seen in a long time. Surprised that I didn’t catch that in the proofread.


----------



## PrincessP

luther10 said:


> F Gameloft, all that work getting on to the leaderboard and I only got ec and tokens out of the 2 chests...  They have 5 slots in the award categories and not one is dedicated to event decorations???
> Yeah, this happened in previous events too... And I forgot I need to exhaust the tokens before the end of the mini events... But still, F Gameloft...



Didn’t even matter that I had Eudora tokens maxed out. It still gave me two of her hats and no decorations.  So unless that was a glitch in my game, don’t bother getting tokens maxed for next mini event.


----------



## Hoodie

Got the Froggy Cream Soda stand in the chest.  Went 12 hours of tasks yesterday without a single Naveen hat so couldn't welcome him until this morning.  Still, was able to level him to 2 immediately and everyone is on event/sides tasks.


----------



## mara512

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wow, I think I've fallen behind.  I've been cheating on this game a little the last few days and it's starting to show.  Guess I'll have to drop my new game boyfriend and focus on my predictable game husband again.  I haven't even started on the Voodoo building yet.
> 
> I'm at:
> Louis lv 2
> Eudora lv 4
> Naveen lv 1
> 7k in ec
> 
> How is everone else doing?


I have Eudora lv 4
Naveen lv 3
Louis lv 3
6700 ec
Voodoo building done


----------



## mmmears

Anyone have any guesses what level we need to get these 3 characters at before be hit the time wall?  I'm also struggling to level up a few stragglers from other movies just to get them out of the way.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

I usually try to get everyone to at least 3.


----------



## CallieMar

UmmYeahOk said:


> Best autocorrect I’ve seen in a long time. Surprised that I didn’t catch that in the proofread.



When I first read this I thought it was a new term I hadn’t heard before. Because I just recently learned about how destructive flatworms are...and so this actually totally made sense to me! Lol



mmmears said:


> That's just too much for me to deal with.  I just wait a day and then start and usually end up in the first or second tier without setting alarms.
> 
> I started the stupid survey and then gave up.  Honestly I think it's for their marketing purposes, and to find ads to target you with.  They don't care what we think about the game.  I chose to not give them the info they wanted.  I'm really annoyed with Gameloft these days.
> 
> ETA - I meant to say this earlier - I'm surprised you have magic issues if you've been playing from the beginning.  I started a few weeks after the game was released and have over 30mm, and I've had all my characters sent home as soon as they made that possible (and they do earn far less magic when home).



I did the survey but also had to lie about platforms that I don’t use (which is almost all of them). I didn’t even bother answering the questions like what books do you life to read, has nothing to do with how I interact with the game. Also agree this is probably to target their ads better. I took it mainly to complain about the lack of land - still have some space left due to not having every building, but that empty space that would connect the two plots in Adventureland bothers the hell out of me. Why hasn’t anyone complained about this yet?


----------



## Windwaker4444

CallieMar said:


> When I first read this I thought it was a new term I hadn’t heard before. Because I just recently learned about how destructive flatworms are...and so this actually totally made sense to me! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I did the survey but also had to lie about platforms that I don’t use (which is almost all of them). I didn’t even bother answering the questions like what books do you life to read, has nothing to do with how I interact with the game. Also agree this is probably to target their ads better. I took it mainly to complain about the lack of land - still have some space left due to not having every building, but that empty space that would connect the two plots in Adventureland bothers the hell out of me. Why hasn’t anyone complained about this yet?


I think it used to drive @mikegood2 crazy when they first unlocked that area.  Haven't heard anyone mention it in a while.  Guess we all got used to the madness.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

CallieMar said:


> When I first read this I thought it was a new term I hadn’t heard before. Because I just recently learned about how destructive flatworms are...and so this actually totally made sense to me! Lol



Well, to be honest, that’s one of the many reasons I don’t have accounts with them. Social flatworms are HIGHLY destructive! I have witnessed two branches of my family tree break off from it. Those flatworms also have made democracy a living joke and destroyed our federal infrastructure! And what’s worse is that if you cut one, two grow back! 

IMO, they’re parasitic viruses that should be eliminated. Do you know what we had before those mentioned social flatworms? Simple message boards, like this one, and live chat rooms. Those were the days.



Windwaker4444 said:


> I think it used to drive @mikegood2 crazy when they first unlocked that area.  Haven't heard anyone mention it in a while.  Guess we all got used to the madness.



For the longest time I thought there was a quest I had not finished that would reward me that piece of land. I had gotten Captain Jack Sparrow, and needed to collect an insane amount of pirate fabric to complete a quest to continue.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Windwaker4444 said:


> I think it used to drive @mikegood2 crazy when they first unlocked that area.  Haven't heard anyone mention it in a while.  Guess we all got used to the madness.


I stopped complaining/posting about it awhile ago.  Clearly the game isn't going to give it to us and I don't post on fb to complain.  Everytime Mike or I mentioned it here, someone would jump on our backs and say "well then why play this game", "get over it" or "focus on something else" so I just stopped posting for several weeks until I had something useful to say.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> That one was really obvious but I think I was too young for it to bother me.  I was shocked when I found out Goofy, Donald, and Mickey were all in Little Mermaid which I had only watched about 70 times in the past 20 years and never caught.


Like you, I've head about but had not seen that one.  But it was too small and quick for it to hit me.  Phil wiping his face with Scar took me right out of the film.  A bit too "in your face".


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I stopped complaining/posting about it awhile ago.  Clearly the game isn't going to give it to us and I don't post on fb to complain.  Everytime Mike or I mentioned it here, someone would jump on our backs and say "well then why play this game", "get over it" or "focus on something else" so I just stopped posting for several weeks until I had something useful to say.


It really is pointless, though.  I don't follow Gameloft on social media, but from the posts here about the posts there, it sounds like it's just a bunch of whiners complaining over and over again about something that is clearly not going to change.  It's not like Gameloft hasn't heard it all before (over and over and over and over and over again), or that they realize that there isn't enough room for the buildings we have.  They're the ones building the game.  Trust me, they are well aware.  So at this point, we just suck it up and put stuff away.


----------



## tasmith1993

I can’t believe I didn’t get extra tokens to level up in my mini event chests instead of decorations 



My building is almost done, what task comes after finishing it? Or is it the time wall already


----------



## lmmatooki

Waiting to get Naveen to level 4 so he can go with Eudora to search the Emporium


----------



## lmmatooki

tasmith1993 said:


> My building is almost done, what task comes after finishing it? Or is it the time wall already


I believe there was a 2h quest, then 4hr, and then 6hr. I am at "my mother-in-law's keeper" task and I'm not sure how long this quest will be.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessS121212 said:


> I stopped complaining/posting about it awhile ago.  Clearly the game isn't going to give it to us and I don't post on fb to complain.  Everytime Mike or I mentioned it here, someone would jump on our backs and say "well then why play this game", "get over it" or "focus on something else" so I just stopped posting for several weeks until I had something useful to say.



Meh, I really don’t care what others think if/when I complain. If something bugs me, and I think I have a valid point, I’ll post it hear and others have every right to agree or disagree with me, although I think most people tend to agree my view on land. Same goes for positive things about the game that I occasionally post, just look at my post yesterday. Part of the reason we complain, is because overall we want it to be the best game it can be, and get annoyed when they do something that hurts it. If we didn’t care about the game we wouldn’t complain.

Also, none of us should ever be held accountable for any negative thing we say about the game if it’s at the end of an event. Those complaints are sometime necessary for our game sanity. 



supernova said:


> It really is pointless, though.  I don't follow Gameloft on social media, but from the posts here about the posts there, it sounds like it's just a bunch of whiners complaining over and over again about something that is clearly not going to change.  It's not like Gameloft hasn't heard it all before (over and over and over and over and over again), or that they realize that there isn't enough room for the buildings we have.  They're the ones building the game.  Trust me, they are well aware.  So at this point, we just suck it up and put stuff away.



Well we all strive to be as positive and levelheaded as you are about the interns, but don’t think that’s possible.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Well we all strive to be as positive and levelheaded as you are about the interns, but don’t think that’s possible.


They really are clueless incompetent hacks, huh?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mikegood2 said:


> Meh, I really don’t care what others think if/when I complain. If something bugs me, and I think I have a valid point, I’ll post it hear and others have every right to agree or disagree with me, although I think most people tend to agree my view on land. Same goes for positive things about the game that I occasionally post, just look at my post yesterday. Part of the reason we complain, is because overall we want it to be the best game it can be, and get annoyed when they do something that hurts it. If we didn’t care about the game we wouldn’t complain.
> 
> Also, none of us should ever be held accountable for any negative thing we say about the game if it’s at the end of an event. Those complaints are sometime necessary for our game sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we all strive to be as positive and levelheaded as you are about the interns, but don’t think that’s possible.



I just enjoyed the part in the survey where I got to select “i can quit. It’s just a game.” Felt like Gamesoft wanted to know just how much we will let them get away with before we stop playing. They need us to watch ads!!!


----------



## Haley R

I just leveled Naveen to 3 and he's doing his 6 hour task. What comes after this task?


----------



## lmmatooki

Haley R said:


> I just leveled Naveen to 3 and he's doing his 6 hour task. What comes after this task?


Level Naveen and Eudora to 4 and send them on a joint task for 12hrs


----------



## godders

After Naveen and Eudora do their joint task (exploring the emporium -both lv 4) you hit the Mama Odie wall. 

4 days of levelling up and ec collection. Fun times!


----------



## Haley R

I’m collecting for Naveen so I can level him up to 4. I haven’t leveled up Eudora yet but she’s ready. I also went ahead and started leveling nick up last night to 8 and he has about an hour left


----------



## lmmatooki

Got the notification to welcome Mama Odie, now on the waiting and leveling characters up for the next few days


----------



## KPach525

Time for a wish granter challenge. So I recommend using Merlin to cast the happiness protection spell for 24 hours to delay your start


----------



## lmmatooki

KPach525 said:


> Time for a wish granter challenge. So I recommend using Merlin to cast the happiness protection spell for 24 hours to delay your start


That is a brilliant idea, I don't know why I never thought of that! So going to use that, thank you!


----------



## 2010_Bride

So I got a good chuckle courtesy of the interns this morning. After sending Ariel and Flounder on their 60 minute task this morning, I actually read the dialogue. I don’t usually read it as it’s usually a regurgitation of a past story line. Today for some reason I did and the interns got a nice little dig in about all our benches and lamp posts we complain about all the time


----------



## Haley R

It’s gonna take me a bit to get Naveen leveled up. I only have 5/20 gumbo and need two more of his ear hats. I’m not too worried because we have a bit before we move on to the next thing.


----------



## lmmatooki

2010_Bride said:


> So I got a good chuckle courtesy of the interns this morning. After sending Ariel and Flounder on their 60 minute task this morning, I actually read the dialogue. I don’t usually read it as it’s usually a regurgitation of a past story line. Today for some reason I did and the interns got a nice little dig in about all our benches and lamp posts we complain about all the time


What did it say?? I never usually read those either


----------



## PrincessP

lmmatooki said:


> What did it say?? I never usually read those either



It said something about finding tons of them (benches and lampposts) at the bottom of the water area they had been searching....as they had been dumped there. Also Flounder said he didn’t mind much b/c once coral starts growing on them, it’s a new food source. 

It was cute and good to see them poking fun at themselves....As @mikegood2 would say...


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> It’s gonna take me a bit to get Naveen leveled up. I only have 5/20 gumbo and need two more of his ear hats. I’m not too worried because we have a bit before we move on to the next thing.


I'm at the same point you are, then.  At some point, the whole "5 every two hours" thing should increase to match the pace of the game.  And the interns wonder why we get so fed up with how things slow down to a damn crawl.


----------



## Hoodie

This event seems remarkably calmer than previous ones.  I haven't had a lot of time to check in but still have Naveen at 3, Eudora at 4, Louis at 3. Naveen is on his 6 hours task, EC over 9k.  With Mama Odie not coming until Friday, this has been very leisurely. I'm not complaining, but also wonder if the end of this event is going to be tougher.


----------



## Hoodie

lmmatooki said:


> What did it say?? I never usually read those either



Someone captured it on Reddit:


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'm at the same point you are, then.  At some point, the whole "5 every two hours" thing should increase to match the pace of the game.  And the interns wonder why we get so fed up with how things slow down to a damn crawl.



If you watch they give you two bowls of gumbo at a time it appears.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> If you watch they give you two bowls of gumbo at a time it appears.


Will need to check out my count before and after next time.  If they are increasing for us, that's great!

Right now, Eudora needs 50 to move from 5 to 6, and Naveen needs 40 to move from 40 to 5.  Plus Louis needs 20 to move from 3 to 4.  That's 110 just to get everyone up to their next levels.  Microbots, anyone?


----------



## CallieMar

Also hit the timewall now.  I usually only level everyone up to the minimum required to progress in the event but I might just start leveling up as much as I can.  Also have a couple non-event characters that I can level as we wait (almost 4 days??  sheesh)


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I'm at the same point you are, then.  At some point, the whole "5 every two hours" thing should increase to match the pace of the game.  And the interns wonder why we get so fed up with how things slow down to a damn crawl.


I checked and each one of my dolls only gives me 1 gumbo. So it’s gonna take a pretty long time to get enough for the characters to keep leveling up


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> They really are clueless incompetent hacks, huh?



Poor little over-worked, under-appreciated interns probably haven't been able to work on code to unlock more land because of low self-esteem issues resulting from reading this forum.  The time they could be spending to enhance our game, is spent crying in the bathroom or sulking over martini lunches!!  Let's give them a break and congratulate them on their many many achievements....and if we still don't get land after such positive reinforcement. ...I say start building the gallows!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Time for a wish granter challenge. So I recommend using Merlin to cast the happiness protection spell for 24 hours to delay your start


Is that a real thing?  I had no idea.  Actually, now that I think about it, other than collecting every 4 hrs and handling elixir transactions, I have no idea if he does anything else useful.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is that a real thing?  I had no idea.  Actually, now that I think about it, other than collecting every 4 hrs and handling elixir transactions, I have no idea if he does anything else useful.


Yep it’s real. I only use it on vacation and for wish granting events. It only costs elixir too which is a steal


----------



## Haley R

Ugh Naveen is ready except for my stupid gumbo. I have 15/20.

ETA: Darn it I wasn’t paying attention and just sent Naveen and Eudora on an 8 hr task. Oops


----------



## mmmears

I finally got Naveen to L4, just to find out that the quest is a 12 hour one, so I'm letting Eudora and Naveen do shorter tasks and I'll let them to do 12hour one overnight.  I'm also short on gumbo.  Louis is only at 3 - remember when it was easy to level up the gem characters?



KPach525 said:


> Time for a wish granter challenge. So I recommend using Merlin to cast the happiness protection spell for 24 hours to delay your start



Huh, I never knew I could do this.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I checked and each one of my dolls only gives me 1 gumbo. So it’s gonna take a pretty long time to get enough for the characters to keep leveling up


What's really strange is that I started the collection at 9 gumbo.  A few _appeared_ to either give a +1 or some gave a +1 AND a +2.  Yet when I was done with all five dolls, I had jumped from 9 to only 13, which is even one shy of the full five.  What the heck???


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Poor little over-worked, under-appreciated interns probably haven't been able to work on code to unlock more land because of low self-esteem issues resulting from reading this forum.  The time they could be spending to enhance our game, is spent crying in the bathroom or sulking over martini lunches!!


That would explain it.  These dolts would HAVE to be drunk.  It's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> That would explain it.  These dolts would HAVE to be drunk.  It's the only thing that makes sense.



Actually I heard that the interns get payed with the secret stash of whatever the creators of Fantasia were on.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Actually I heard that the interns get payed with the secret stash of whatever the creators of Fantasia were on.


That stuff does get better with age, doesn't it?


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> If you watch they give you two bowls of gumbo at a time it appears.


Just checked it again.  While it does picture a +2 behind the +1, it's only one bowl at a time.


----------



## KPach525

Haley R said:


> Ugh Naveen is ready except for my stupid gumbo. I have 15/20.
> 
> ETA: Darn it I wasn’t paying attention and just sent Naveen and Eudora on an 8 hr task. Oops


This is exactly why I’ve been sending Naveen home when not in use. Can’t believe he doesn’t have a 60 min task.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Just checked it again.  While it does picture a +2 behind the +1, it's only one bowl at a time.


The +1 and +2 are the EC drops. Mine have consistently given 1 gumbo bowl


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> The +1 and +2 are the EC drops. Mine have consistently given 1 gumbo bowl


Ahhhh.  OK.  Thank you.  Didn't think to shift my brain to "Intern" mode.  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Yep it’s real. I only use it on vacation and for wish granting events. It only costs elixir too which is a steal


I'm already playing offline, but on my next login I'll check out Merlin's Magical Shop of Wonders.   Thx for the tip!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> What's really strange is that I started the collection at 9 gumbo.  A few _appeared_ to either give a +1 or some gave a +1 AND a +2.  Yet when I was done with all five dolls, I had jumped from 9 to only 13, which is even one shy of the full five.  What the heck???


Might be intern induced karma.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Might be intern induced karma.


Karma or coma?


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> This is exactly why I’ve been sending Naveen home when not in use. Can’t believe he doesn’t have a 60 min task.


That is bugging me too.  Hopefully one will open up after he levels up more.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Karma or coma?


Omg!!! Ha ha ha.  Just had one of those unexpected @supernova laugh-out-loud around strangers moments.  I'm so embarrassed,  but thx for the laugh anyways!!


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> This is exactly why I’ve been sending Naveen home when not in use. Can’t believe he doesn’t have a 60 min task.


Yeah it makes me mad. I’m so used to clicking whenever a character can collect a token so I just clicked it


----------



## Hoodie

FYI - per the Reddit leaks, it looks like Eudora and Naveen need to be Level 6 to complete the last tasks in the event.  Those are the highest.


----------



## mmmears

Hoodie said:


> FYI - per the Reddit leaks, it looks like Eudora and Naveen need to be Level 6 to complete the last tasks in the event.  Those are the highest.



Thank you.  That helps!  I'm not a reddit reader much so I really appreciate the info.


----------



## PrincessP

Hoodie said:


> FYI - per the Reddit leaks, it looks like Eudora and Naveen need to be Level 6 to complete the last tasks in the event.  Those are the highest.



Thanks for this tip!!!


----------



## karmstr112

Hoodie said:


> FYI - per the Reddit leaks, it looks like Eudora and Naveen need to be Level 6 to complete the last tasks in the event.  Those are the highest.



Thanks for the hint.

I just leveled up Naveen to 4 and Eudora needs 3 more pin cushions to level up to 6. With 11k EC, but only 17 gumbo out of the 140 needed to move both up to 6, it should be doable in 3 days but won't leave a big stash of gumbo to welcome Madam Odie.


----------



## 10CJ

Anyone know the rewards for the happiness event?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

10CJ said:


> Anyone know the rewards for the happiness event?



I forget the exact cutoffs but it is EC and chests again like the last one.  I know the top two levels get 2 chests and that covers to the top 50 places so that is what I am aiming for


----------



## Hoodie

More from Reddit (all rumors):

Welcome Mama Odie, 4h (RUMORED 9000 EC, 30 gumbo, 14 torches, 14 ears)
Build Goin' Down the Bayou, 4000 EC (requires Mama Odie level 2)
Welcome Tiana, 4h (RUMORED 11000 EC, 50 gumbo, 15 beignets, 14 ears)
Tiana's Comfy Costume unlocks (14000 EC, 10 ears, 15 glitch fabric, 9 Comfy Tiana fabrics, 4h)
Build Mama Odie's Tree, 14000 EC, requires Tiana (lvl 2) 
Welcome Dr. Facilier (unlocks Fri 3/8) (RUMORED 60 gumbo, 7 necklaces, 7 ears, 12000 EC, 2h)

Max RUMORED Levels for characters to complete event: Eudora level 6, Naveen level 6, Tiana level 4, Mama Odie Level 4

So, start hoarding gumbo!


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> More from Reddit (all rumors):
> 
> Welcome Mama Odie, 4h (RUMORED 9000 EC, 30 gumbo, 14 torches, 14 ears)
> Build Goin' Down the Bayou, 4000 EC (requires Mama Odie level 2)
> Welcome Tiana, 4h (RUMORED 11000 EC, 50 gumbo, 15 beignets, 14 ears)
> Tiana's Comfy Costume unlocks (14000 EC, 10 ears, 15 glitch fabric, 9 Comfy Tiana fabrics, 4h)
> Build Mama Odie's Tree, 14000 EC, requires Tiana (lvl 2)
> Welcome Dr. Facilier (unlocks Fri 3/8) (RUMORED 60 gumbo, 7 necklaces, 7 ears, 12000 EC, 2h)
> 
> Max RUMORED Levels for characters to complete event: Eudora level 6, Naveen level 6, Tiana level 4, Mama Odie Level 4
> 
> So, start hoarding gumbo!



Thanks for the info, but hope some of it isn’t true. Sadly though some of the requirements seem high, which probably guarantees it being true. Also looks like Gumbo is gonna be the biggest problem for the remainder of the event. Guess I might have been a little premature of my earlier praise for the event. 

Nadeen - level 5
Eudora - level 4 (ready for 5)
Louis - 4

Short on Gumbo, so figured ai might as well finish off Deizella and send her off on her 24 hour level up.

Anyways looking for advice. Since Mama Olde is the next character in 2 days 18 hours, am I better off leveling up 1 more character (this time tomorrow) or wait. Right now I’m leaning towards leveling Eudora to 5 and thinking/hoping almost 2 days should be enough to collect all her items before having to worry about collecting for Mama Olde.


----------



## Hoodie

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the info, but hope some of it isn’t true. Sadly though some of the requirements seem high, which probably guarantees it being true. Also looks like Gumbo is gonna be the biggest problem for the remainder of the event. Guess I might have been a little premature of my earlier praise for the event.
> 
> Nadeen - level 5
> Eudora - level 4 (ready for 5)
> Louis - 4
> 
> Short on Gumbo, so figured ai might as well finish off Deizella and send her off on her 24 hour level up.
> 
> Anyways looking for advice. Since Mama Olde is the next character in 2 days 18 hours, am I better off leveling up 1 more character (this time tomorrow) or wait. Right now I’m leaning towards leveling Eudora to 5 and thinking/hoping almost 2 days should be enough to collect all her items before having to worry about collecting for Mama Olde.



I'm holding off.  Eudora and Naveen don't need to be level 6 until the end, so I'm making sure I have enough for Mama Odie.  If I get enough gumbo to update one of the others on top of the 30, I'll do it, but I'm not in a rush.


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> I'm holding off.  Eudora and Naveen don't need to be level 6 until the end, so I'm making sure I have enough for Mama Odie.  If I get enough gumbo to update one of the others on top of the 30, I'll do it, but I'm not in a rush.



Well if I was smart, I’d do the same and wait, but no one has ever accused me of being smart.  Seriously though, I know I’ll end up leveling her up tomorrow. Figure I can collect 40 gumbo a day, so even with leveling up Eudora, I’ll have enough for Mama Olde when she’s available. The bigger issue will be conflicting items for collecting.

The thing that’s ticked me off the last few events is the interns refusal to include event items in chests! The chests use to be a great way to get items, but that’s not the case anymore. The Gumbo would be the perfect item for common chests. They would even get me to click on the free ones if you watch a video. As is, I refuse to click on them because I don’t want them to get the fraction of a cent they make off them. Only watch the daily videos for gems.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I wonder if anyone can help me figure out one of the references in the dialogue this week. Naveen said he met two other ukulele players, and one of them was dating a guy who's a great horn player. I think one of them is Minnie, cause Mickey plays the trumpet.  But who is the other ukulele player? I'm usually pretty good at this, but I'm drawing a blank. Maybe it's someone I don't have. Help?


----------



## PrincessP

KimRonRufus said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me figure out one of the references in the dialogue this week. Naveen said he met two other ukulele players, and one of them was dating a guy who's a great horn player. I think one of them is Minnie, cause Mickey plays the trumpet.  But who is the other ukulele player? I'm usually pretty good at this, but I'm drawing a blank. Maybe it's someone I don't have. Help?



Yes, I agree on Minnie for sure. The other....Maybe it was referring to Kristoff and his lute?


----------



## KPach525

KimRonRufus said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me figure out one of the references in the dialogue this week. Naveen said he met two other ukulele players, and one of them was dating a guy who's a great horn player. I think one of them is Minnie, cause Mickey plays the trumpet.  But who is the other ukulele player? I'm usually pretty good at this, but I'm drawing a blank. Maybe it's someone I don't have. Help?


Lilo or Stitch?
Edit to add: Timon!


----------



## Aces86

KimRonRufus said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me figure out one of the references in the dialogue this week. Naveen said he met two other ukulele players, and one of them was dating a guy who's a great horn player. I think one of them is Minnie, cause Mickey plays the trumpet.  But who is the other ukulele player? I'm usually pretty good at this, but I'm drawing a blank. Maybe it's someone I don't have. Help?



I really need to start reading the dialogue


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the info, but hope some of it isn’t true. Sadly though some of the requirements seem high, which probably guarantees it being true. Also looks like Gumbo is gonna be the biggest problem for the remainder of the event. Guess I might have been a little premature of my earlier praise for the event.
> 
> Nadeen - level 5
> Eudora - level 4 (ready for 5)
> Louis - 4
> 
> Short on Gumbo, so figured ai might as well finish off Deizella and send her off on her 24 hour level up.
> 
> Anyways looking for advice. Since Mama Olde is the next character in 2 days 18 hours, am I better off leveling up 1 more character (this time tomorrow) or wait. Right now I’m leaning towards leveling Eudora to 5 and thinking/hoping almost 2 days should be enough to collect all her items before having to worry about collecting for Mama Olde.



I am leveling now that way I am hoping I have Eudora and Naveen to their required 6 before mama Odie.  We will see if this strategy works.


----------



## KimRonRufus

KPach525 said:


> Lilo or Stitch?
> Edit to add: Timon!


Stitch is a good guess, and I don't have him, so maybe that's why I couldn't place it.


----------



## mmmears

I'm too low on gumbo to level anyone up at this point.  Guess I need to start saving for Mama Odie.  I'm not as far as most of you in terms of leveling the characters.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mmmears said:


> I'm too low on gumbo to level anyone up at this point.  Guess I need to start saving for Mama Odie.  I'm not as far as most of you in terms of leveling the characters.



I may be further behind than you...with The Mayor, 2 of the WIRs & all 3 of Cinderella’s steps at L9 but not quite ready for L10 and the cricket only at L4 and I just sent Naveen & Eudora on their 12-hour task.  I’m a little concerned about the rumored 64K of EC and almost endless amount of bowls of gumbo that will be needed to finish the event. 

On a positive note, I like these characters and the New Orleans’ vibe.  On a different topic, DH & I have stayed at the WDW Port Orleans resort properties several times and loved it. Maybe that’s also influenced my enjoyment of this phase of the game.


----------



## mmmears

RebeccaRL said:


> I may be further behind than you...with The Mayor, 2 of the WIRs & all 3 of Cinderella’s steps at L9 but not quite ready for L10 and the cricket only at L4 and I just sent Naveen & Eudora on their 12-hour task.  I’m a little concerned about the rumored 64K of EC and almost endless amount of bowls of gumbo that will be needed to finish the event.
> 
> On a positive note, I like these characters and the New Orleans’ vibe.  On a different topic, DH & I have stayed at the WDW Port Orleans resort properties several times and loved it. Maybe that’s also influenced my enjoyment of this phase of the game.



Actually I think we are very close, except I only have Vanellope left in WIR.  I'm worried about the gumbo and EC, too.  I do like this movie so that makes it more fun for me than the last one.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'm too low on gumbo to level anyone up at this point.  Guess I need to start saving for Mama Odie.  I'm not as far as most of you in terms of leveling the characters.


Same. I’m leaving mine at level 4 so I have enough gumbo for mama Odie


----------



## KimRonRufus

Aces86 said:


> I really need to start reading the dialogue


Oh yes, you really do! It's one of my favorite parts of the game, as it's one of the things about it that someone put actual thought into. Just the other day, Eudora mentioned chatting with another former seamstress, and was surprised to hear she was assisted by mice! So cute


----------



## Haley R

KimRonRufus said:


> Oh yes, you really do! It's one of my favorite parts of the game, as it's one of the things about it that someone put actual thought into. Just the other day, Eudora mentioned chatting with another former seamstress, and was surprised to hear she was assisted by mice! So cute


Yeah I don’t read the dialogue. Maybe I need to start doing that too lol


----------



## luther10

The Gumbo drop rate is annoying me... It's definitely not 100%...  I'm getting a lot 4/5, maybe 50% of the time...

Current progress:  Eudora at 5, Neveen at 5, and Louis at 4


----------



## squirrel

I'm working on levelling up WIR characters.  I have the second one working on level 10, everyone else is at level 9.  Step sisters and mother are at level 9 also waiting to get their turn.  Would have been nice if we had a few more days before this event started so I could have finished levelling up some of the characters to 10.


----------



## Haley R

Eudora is ready for 5 and Naveen is close but idk if I should just wait to leave them up or not. I only have enough gumbo for one of them to level up (40 bowls). 

Non event related: I am working on collecting for mowgli now and barbosa is ridiculous


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> The Gumbo drop rate is annoying me... It's definitely not 100%...  I'm getting a lot 4/5, maybe 50% of the time...
> 
> Current progress:  Eudora at 5, Neveen at 5, and Louis at 4



Agree it’s annoying. That said, I guess I haven’t payed enough attention on whether I’m getting 4 or 5 to drop. I just wish it was more.

The thing that annoying me the most is lack of P&tF items in chests! Gumbo would be the perfect item to drop from the 3h chests and some of the other items. They use to do that all the time in past events, but it seems like they basically stopped it a few events ago. Not sure if it’s intentional or if they just aren’t paying attention to the details?



squirrel said:


> I'm working on levelling up WIR characters.  I have the second one working on level 10, everyone else is at level 9.  Step sisters and mother are at level 9 also waiting to get their turn.  Would have been nice if we had a few more days before this event started so I could have finished levelling up some of the characters to 10.



I’m completely with with you. Didn’t like the 1 week turnaround at all. IMO it should be 2 weeks minimum and ideally a month plus. I also like the time between to focus on leveling characters and some time to recharge.


----------



## mara512

luther10 said:


> The Gumbo drop rate is annoying me... It's definitely not 100%...  I'm getting a lot 4/5, maybe 50% of the time...
> 
> Current progress:  Eudora at 5, Neveen at 5, and Louis at 4



I have been watching and I get 5/5 with the dolls.  Just thought that was how it was supposed to be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> More from Reddit (all rumors):
> 
> Welcome Mama Odie, 4h (RUMORED 9000 EC, 30 gumbo, 14 torches, 14 ears)
> Build Goin' Down the Bayou, 4000 EC (requires Mama Odie level 2)
> Welcome Tiana, 4h (RUMORED 11000 EC, 50 gumbo, 15 beignets, 14 ears)
> Tiana's Comfy Costume unlocks (14000 EC, 10 ears, 15 glitch fabric, 9 Comfy Tiana fabrics, 4h)
> Build Mama Odie's Tree, 14000 EC, requires Tiana (lvl 2)
> Welcome Dr. Facilier (unlocks Fri 3/8) (RUMORED 60 gumbo, 7 necklaces, 7 ears, 12000 EC, 2h)
> 
> Max RUMORED Levels for characters to complete event: Eudora level 6, Naveen level 6, Tiana level 4, Mama Odie Level 4
> 
> So, start hoarding gumbo!



also seems like a lot of EC needed - not getting nearly as much EC this event compared to the last one


----------



## Hoodie

Getting about 90% with the dolls and gumbo.  Seems like 1 round will be 100%, the next at 4/5.  It is only 1 bowl - the "2" people are seeing is the EC.

I'm holding off leveling until I build up the gumbo. Sending another character to level up to 10 to avoid temptation!

Eudora is ready for 5
Louis ready for 4
Naveen should be ready for 5 soon (missing 1 hat)

60 gumbo
s/b over 17k in EC once the wishes event ends.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wound up in the 2nd tier for the tapper event, so 2 more sapphire chests there, plus the one from the reward calendar today .... only tokens again from all of them

So far from 6 chests I am yet to get anything that can only be gotten from those chests (decorations, concessions, etc.)


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wound up in the 2nd tier for the tapper event, so 2 more sapphire chests there, plus the one from the reward calendar today .... only tokens again from all of them
> 
> So far from 6 chests I am yet to get anything that can only be gotten from those chests (decorations, concessions, etc.)



Same except one decorated Ruler of the Carnival Throne chair lol. Other then that just tokens and gumbo


----------



## Megabear2

Two months ago I acquired a new tablet. As I do not use social media I asked Gameloft to duplicate my account on to the new machine.  They did this but it left me with a different I'D on the new machine.   I decided to keep playing on both machines.  Now the situation: on my original ID I have never managed to get the Fantasmic,  Ice Rink or Steamboat Willie. I get on average from my parade 5 gems a week. On the new ID within 2 months I have all of these plus Reflections of China and my average parade return is at least 5 gems per run!  However the new I'D seems to be out of sync on reward calendar. Today I got the radiant chest followed by a Platinum chest.  On my original ID I received a radiant chest plus elixir as my calendar reward.  Which of these is correct?   I'm loathe to do anything to upset the balance on the new ID.   I have been playing for 763 days according to my calendar but it probably is longer. I've never managed to get above 8,000,000 magic and therefore not been able to level up all my characters so I'm worried that this streak is a mistake!


----------



## PrincessP

Megabear2 said:


> Two months ago I acquired a new tablet. As I do not use social media I asked Gameloft to duplicate my account on to the new machine.  They did this but it left me with a different I'D on the new machine.   I decided to keep playing on both machines.  Now the situation: on my original ID I have never managed to get the Fantasmic,  Ice Rink or Steamboat Willie. I get on average from my parade 5 gems a week. On the new ID within 2 months I have all of these plus Reflections of China and my average parade return is at least 5 gems per run!  However the new I'D seems to be out of sync on reward calendar. Today I got the radiant chest followed by a Platinum chest.  On my original ID I received a radiant chest plus elixir as my calendar reward.  Which of these is correct?   I'm loathe to do anything to upset the balance on the new ID.   I have been playing for 763 days according to my calendar but it probably is longer. I've never managed to get above 8,000,000 magic and therefore not been able to level up all my characters so I'm worried that this streak is a mistake!



So you have ONE game that you are able to open on 2 different devices (but they have  2 different game IDs)?

I don’t think I am at the same consecutive day calendar spot as you, but in case it helps....

I have 393 consecutive days on calendar after today (900+ days of total play).  Today my daily calendar reward was a radiant chest. I am on day 4 of a 10 day calendar reward streak which will yield a platinum chest on day 10. Yesterday was a lunar festival lantern as my daily calendar reward.

Your RNG on the new tablet is definitely lucky....I think I would just keep playing on that device. Do you ever shut down the game on either device?  I am not computer savvy, but I think that would force a save that would sync them both up???  I am sure someone else will understand your dilemma and be able to give better advice.


----------



## PrincessP

Wound up on the 3rd tier rewards in mini event. That 1 chest along with today’s calendar reward yielded Tokens, a lamp, and a frog fountain. 

Naveen lvl 5
Eudora ready for lvl 6
Lois lvl 4
30 gumbo
20K plus EC


----------



## tweeter

I'm seeing the same with the gumbo; sometimes 5/5, other times 4/5. Right now I have 50 gumbo. 

Eudora and Naveen are both at level 4 and ready for level 5.
Louis is at level 4 but needs 5 ears and 9 trumpets for level 5.
I'm going to wait on leveling them and build up my gumbo count for welcoming Mama Odie.

Currently at 16,200 EC.


----------



## Haley R

I just started leveling up Naveen to 5. I figured why not? I only have 7 gumbo left but I seem to be getting 5/5 on gumbo each time (knock on wood).


----------



## luther10

6 chests and not one event decorations in them.....  I'm slowly losing interests in leaderboard events,  it's such a waste of effort...  Does Gameloft seriously expect us to pay 25 gems for one chest just to receive tokens?  And the reason why those chests are made available so early in the event?

It was so different in the Wreck it Ralph event, we all got event decorations/arcade after arcade...  There were decoration dedicated prize slots inside those chests...


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I just started leveling up Naveen to 5. I figured why not? I only have 7 gumbo left but I seem to be getting 5/5 on gumbo each time (knock on wood).



I went ahead also and leveled Prince Naveen and Eudora both to five so I have time to collect tokens for six for them and that way they will be ready to level later. Now just collecting tokens and gumbo.


----------



## mmmears

My gumbo drops are sometimes 4/5, sometimes 5/5.

I have Naveen and Eudora at 5, Louis at 4, and I'm holding steady for now trying to save up gumbo and EC for the next stage.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> I went ahead also and leveled Prince Naveen and Eudora both to five so I have time to collect tokens for six for them and that way they will be ready to level later. Now just collecting tokens and gumbo.


I have 12 gumbo so obviously I'm not getting 5/5 on gumbo, but it seems like most of the time I am. I don't think I'll level up Eudora to 5 right away since it'll take me awhile just to get enough gumbo for her. I have 10,800 EC so I'll save that for Mama Odie.


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> 6 chests and not one event decorations in them.....  I'm slowly losing interests in leaderboard events,  it's such a waste of effort...  Does Gameloft seriously expect us to pay 25 gems for one chest just to receive tokens?  And the reason why those chests are made available so early in the event?
> 
> It was so different in the Wreck it Ralph event, we all got event decorations/arcade after arcade...  There were decoration dedicated prize slots inside those chests...



Serious question, not trying to be my usual smart ***, but other than being used for elixir, why would you want decorations? I’ve personally never seen a value in decorations and since the game doesn’t even give us enough land to place all the attractions and stands, I don’t know why they’re still wasting their time with decorations. Again, it might just be differences of opinion, but I would gladly take tokens/job items over a decoration every time. Well, unless a decoration was worth a lot of elixir.

As for as interest in the mini events, I basically lost interest in them awhile ago. Unless they offer gems, like the gold trophy event, they aren’t worth the effort to me.


----------



## mikegood2

Just a heads up, there is a very good chance that I will be on the board in 2 or 3 days complaining about Mama Odie's item drop rates and/or how they conflict with other items. 

During events I hate having characters who are ready to level and not level them when I’m able to. I just feel like I'm not collecting items for them when I could be. I’d much rather level them and start collecting there items for the next level.

So I decided to just level Eudora to level 5 and plan on leveling Naveen to 6 when I get enough Gumbo tonight. I figured that even though Mama Odie is available in just under 2 days, we still have to collect all of the items for her, so 30 Gumbo won’t be a problem to get by the time she’s ready to welcome. Figure the only issue I might have is some item overlaps if I can’t collect all of Eudora/Neveens items before she’s is available. That’s why I decided to give a warning in advance.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Serious question, not trying to be my usual smart ***, but other than being used for elixir, why would you want decorations? I’ve personally never seen a value in decorations and since the game doesn’t even give us enough land to place all the attractions and stands, I don’t know why they’re still wasting their time with decorations. Again, it might just be differences of opinion, but I would gladly take tokens/job items over a decoration every time. Well, unless a decoration was worth a lot of elixir.
> 
> As for as interest in the mini events, I basically lost interest in them awhile ago. Unless they offer gems, like the gold trophy event, they aren’t worth the effort to me.


No, there isn't any reason for decorations.  When they first started, there was intention of actually decorating the park.  I'm embarrassed to admit that I thought for a very long time about purchasing the hand carved fountain over the regular one, but did not want to part with the gems.  Now I realize how ridiculous this all is.  After those screengrabs of the conversation in the Little Mermaid side storyline, even the interns realize that they're basically useless (both the interns and the decorations).


----------



## luther10

I am a collect-them-all type of player...  So I need at least one of each new event decoration to complete my park with...


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> No, there isn't any reason for decorations.  When they first started, there was intention of actually decorating the park.  I'm embarrassed to admit that I thought for a very long time about purchasing the hand carved fountain over the regular one, but did not want to part with the gems.  Now I realize how ridiculous this all is.  After those screengrabs of the conversation in the Little Mermaid side storyline, even the interns realize that they're basically useless (both the interns and the decorations).



I literally snorted with laughter (not the nicest image but accurate) when I read your post...just loved the idea of you mulling over “should I/shouldn’t I” about a decoration.  
As you may recall, I’m just a little bit obsessive about having all of the stuff and have second-guessed myself on several occasions over whether to pass on some items. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cliscinsky

Anyone else suddenly have their calendar start showing the symbol for no internet?  Both my iphone and ipad are showing that in the game now.  I have internet on both devices because I can view other websites, plus my email.  Even clicking on their little email button in the upper right corner of their game shows a connection error.  All I want to do is sync my latest progress on my iphone to my ipad so I can play on it.  Grrrrr.


----------



## Hoodie

cliscinsky said:


> Anyone else suddenly have their calendar start showing the symbol for no internet?  Both my iphone and ipad are showing that in the game now.  I have internet on both devices because I can view other websites, plus my email.  Even clicking on their little email button in the upper right corner of their game shows a connection error.  All I want to do is sync my latest progress on my iphone to my ipad so I can play on it.  Grrrrr.


Yup.  It looks like Gameloft had something happen.  I tried contacting Customer Service and got a "Bad Gateway" error.  Their FB page has exploded in the past hour or so.


----------



## Haley R

cliscinsky said:


> Anyone else suddenly have their calendar start showing the symbol for no internet?  Both my iphone and ipad are showing that in the game now.  I have internet on both devices because I can view other websites, plus my email.  Even clicking on their little email button in the upper right corner of their game shows a connection error.  All I want to do is sync my latest progress on my iphone to my ipad so I can play on it.  Grrrrr.


Yes I just noticed mine is doing this too


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

CallieMar said:


> When I first read this I thought it was a new term I hadn’t heard before. Because I just recently learned about how destructive flatworms are...and so this actually totally made sense to me! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I did the survey but also had to lie about platforms that I don’t use (which is almost all of them). I didn’t even bother answering the questions like what books do you life to read, has nothing to do with how I interact with the game. Also agree this is probably to target their ads better. I took it mainly to complain about the lack of land - still have some space left due to not having every building, but that empty space that would connect the two plots in Adventureland bothers the hell out of me. Why hasn’t anyone complained about this yet?


I don’t have enough land I still have not gotten the two attractions that Merlin sells and I barley will be able to fit the latest attractions without putting up something else not to mention I have hardly any room for my small lil stands.  But my biggest complaint is I’m so tired of missing out on these darn clams and more because I can’t see around my buildings.  Come on 360 view or maybe a view of straight down on the park.  I also hate the chests.  I think that if u spend 9 bucks on those chests u should get the darn dog costume u are trying to get (hint yes I spent it and no I didn’t get it) so I hated the chests would rather they bundle the darn thing.  But that’s just me.  

Oh and in case no one has said it since I’m writing this a couple days late.  I hate to raise both the prince and mother to level 4 before I got the quest to welcome the crazy snake lady ...(she my fav)


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

mikegood2 said:


> Serious question, not trying to be my usual smart ***, but other than being used for elixir, why would you want decorations? I’ve personally never seen a value in decorations and since the game doesn’t even give us enough land to place all the attractions and stands, I don’t know why they’re still wasting their time with decorations. Again, it might just be differences of opinion, but I would gladly take tokens/job items over a decoration every time. Well, unless a decoration was worth a lot of elixir.
> 
> As for as interest in the mini events, I basically lost interest in them awhile ago. Unless they offer gems, like the gold trophy event, they aren’t worth the effort to me.


I agree I sell all my dec for elixir because I’m a huge junky lol and elixir junky ( 30k per building)


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

Haley R said:


> Yes I just noticed mine is doing this too


Same here I checked my internet a couple times like an idiot because I thought my connection went out


----------



## Aces86

cliscinsky said:


> Anyone else suddenly have their calendar start showing the symbol for no internet?  Both my iphone and ipad are showing that in the game now.  I have internet on both devices because I can view other websites, plus my email.  Even clicking on their little email button in the upper right corner of their game shows a connection error.  All I want to do is sync my latest progress on my iphone to my ipad so I can play on it.  Grrrrr.



Yes! Glad it’s not just me anyway


----------



## Aces86

My game isn’t loading


----------



## mmmears

I have the same issue with my calendar.




supernova said:


> No, there isn't any reason for decorations.  When they first started, there was intention of actually decorating the park.  I'm embarrassed to admit that I thought for a very long time about purchasing the hand carved fountain over the regular one, but did not want to part with the gems.  Now I realize how ridiculous this all is.  After those screengrabs of the conversation in the Little Mermaid side storyline, even the interns realize that they're basically useless (both the interns and the decorations).



And yet all they put in those dumb chests are decorations.  Anyone else remember a time when even the smallest chests sometimes smiled upon us and gave us an item that we needed instead of an utterly useless decoration?


----------



## RebeccaRL

Windwaker4444 said:


> Poor little over-worked, under-appreciated interns probably haven't been able to work on code to unlock more land because of low self-esteem issues resulting from reading this forum.  The time they could be spending to enhance our game, is spent crying in the bathroom or sulking over martini lunches!!  Let's give them a break and congratulate them on their many many achievements....and if we still don't get land after such positive reinforcement. ...I say start building the gallows!!



Maybe you’ve scared the interns so badly that they’ve pulled the plug and disconnected us.


----------



## mikegood2

Sailorstarchasm said:


> I don’t have enough land I still have not gotten the two attractions that Merlin sells and I barley will be able to fit the latest attractions without putting up something else not to mention I have hardly any room for my small lil stands.  But my biggest complaint is I’m so tired of missing out on these darn clams and more because I can’t see around my buildings.  Come on 360 view or maybe a view of straight down on the park.  I also hate the chests.  I think that if u spend 9 bucks on those chests u should get the darn dog costume u are trying to get (hint yes I spent it and no I didn’t get it) so I hated the chests would rather they bundle the darn thing.  But that’s just me.
> 
> Oh and in case no one has said it since I’m writing this a couple days late.  I hate to raise both the prince and mother to level 4 before I got the quest to welcome the crazy snake lady ...(she my fav)



Would love to see 360 view. It does feel like most tapper creatures hide behind buildings. Maybe there are some people who like the challenge of hide and seek, but I’m not one of them. I wish they all worked like the cursed dolls work, and you just click on its quest icon and it takes you right to it.

As far as paying for chest, I don’t ever do them because I hate the element of chance to them. You might get lucky on the first one, or you might not get them at all. I much prefer a fixed price for what you want.



mmmears said:


> I have the same issue with my calendar.
> 
> And yet all they put in those dumb chests are decorations.  Anyone else remember a time when even the smallest chests sometimes smiled upon us and gave us an item that we needed instead of an utterly useless decoration?



And it seems like they are even putting in more decorations than usual for the last few months. like I said earlier, I really miss having character items in them. I’ll repeat it once again, put Gumbo in the 3h chests!!!

Also, I’m like @luther10 and am a completionest. For some reason I keep 1 of every decoration, even though I never use them,. That said, I would love it if they got rid of them entirely.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> And yet all they put in those dumb chests are decorations.  Anyone else remember a time when even the smallest chests sometimes smiled upon us and gave us an item that we needed instead of an utterly useless decoration?


Ah, back to the days of Prince gloves...


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also, I’m like @luther10 and am a completionest. For some reason I keep 1 of every decoration, even though I never use them,. That said, I would love it if they got rid of them entirely.


Same.  I've got 'em.  Just not sure why.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Same.  I've got 'em.  Just not sure why.



Cause your crazy? 

I know I am!


----------



## Haley R

Sailorstarchasm said:


> Same here I checked my internet a couple times like an idiot because I thought my connection went out


Mine works fine now


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

I don’t keep the decorations but I keep one of the stands although they are all in storage I mean I could sell them and have all the elixir I need for the attractions but what can I say I like my stands and watching all my little visitors getting their ears and food...


----------



## Haley R

Sailorstarchasm said:


> I don’t keep the decorations but I keep one of the stands although they are all in storage I mean I could sell them and have all the elixir I need for the attractions but what can I say I like my stands and watching all my little visitors getting their ears and food...


I keep my stands and food as long as I have room. I like seeing the giant Mickey gloves on their hands. I luckily haven’t run into the issue of not having enough room but I might be close with the next two buildings for this event


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

mikegood2 said:


> Would love to see 360 view. It does feel like most tapper creatures hide behind buildings. Maybe there are some people who like the challenge of hide and seek, but I’m not one of them. I wish they all worked like the cursed dolls work, and you just click on its quest icon and it takes you right to it.
> 
> As far as paying for chest, I don’t ever do them because I hate the element of chance to them. You might get lucky on the first one, or you might not get them at all. I much prefer a fixed price for what you want.
> 
> Yeah I was a huge dumb... (well u get the picture) for paying for that stupid chest I mean it should be guaranteed that u get the item u want if u pay instead of a chance...screw that im not doing it no more...I guess I will have to live without the Pluto Lantern costume as well as that Milan building i still don’t have...so sad
> 
> 
> And it seems like they are even putting in more decorations than usual for the last few months. like I said earlier, I really miss having character items in them. I’ll repeat it once again, put Gumbo in the 3h chests!!!
> 
> Also, I’m like @luther10 and am a completionest. For some reason I keep 1 of every decoration, even though I never use them,. That said, I would love it if they got rid of them entirely.


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

Haley R said:


> Mine works fine now


Mine too...maybe just a glitch...or the interns have heard our pleas...or maybe their watching us...I see interns


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Same.  I've got 'em.  Just not sure why.



Me too.  I keep asking myself why don’t you just turn them in to elixir but I just can’t seem to do it.
I have even gone as far as putting them in the cauldron but then I take them back out.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well I've been slacking off as usual. My interest to play just keeps going down.

I have Naveen and Eudora at 4 ready to level to 5. Only have 48 gumbo though so could only send 1 if i wanted to. Louis is at 3 and needs 1 trumpet to go to 4. 
I'm up to 15k EC since I've barely been checking since I hit the time wall. I know I'll complain towards the end of the event when I'm cutting it close but I just don't bring myself to play. I never remember to check in anymore like I used to. 

I've been playing the Looney Toons game, Disney Emoji Blitz, and a game called Last Day On Earth: Survival. All much more entertaining than this one as of late unfortunately


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Ah, back to the days of Prince gloves...



No No NO!!!!!  I don't mean that.  That was awful.  Grumpy level awful.  I mean that the chests would on occasion product an item needed.   I don't even bother looking for them some days since there's not much of value in them.  And the platinum ones all come up as dumb decorations for me, even though I think there are now 3 attractions I don't have.  My odds don't seem to have improved much.


----------



## PrincessS121212

mikegood2 said:


> Cause your crazy?
> 
> I know I am!


I think I'm the worst of the lot of us.  I actually keep 2 of every decoration and concession stand.  Back when land wasn't an issue, I used to put the decorations in front of the buildings to make it look attractive (like line a pathway with plants, lampposts, and flags) but then gradually stored them away as land became non-existent.  It's hard to remember what is out in the park and what is in storage so I always keep 2 to satisfy the completionist in me that wants one of everything.  

Whenever this game goes away, if they do what Disney Enchanted Tales did and suddenly magically unlock all the land at once, I plan on putting everything exactly the way I wanted it in the first place, take some screen shots, and then smile in satisfaction as I delete the app.


----------



## squirrel

Eudora - level 5, Naveen - level 4, Louis - level 3.

I managed to get 2 WIR characters levelled to 10 and 1 Stepsister is in the process of levelling to 10.  It will probably be a few days before I try levelling any to 10.

I have way too many shops and decorations in storage.  I need to clean out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

tasmith1993 said:


> Well I've been slacking off as usual. My interest to play just keeps going down.
> 
> I have Naveen and Eudora at 4 ready to level to 5. Only have 48 gumbo though so could only send 1 if i wanted to. Louis is at 3 and needs 1 trumpet to go to 4.
> I'm up to 15k EC since I've barely been checking since I hit the time wall. I know I'll complain towards the end of the event when I'm cutting it close but I just don't bring myself to play. I never remember to check in anymore like I used to.
> 
> I've been playing the Looney Toons game, Disney Emoji Blitz, and a game called Last Day On Earth: Survival. All much more entertaining than this one as of late unfortunately


Me too!!! I also play Emoji blitz and just got hooked on Looney Tunes.  I still check in on the kingdom every 2 hrs or so, but I feel like a mama bird keeping an eye on her nest when it comes to the crates on looney tunes.  Literally as I'm typing this, I just got a notification that another one was just stolen!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Personally, I keep at least one of every decoration and concession.  I may not have room for them now, but maybe one day...

The gumbo is really slowing me down to a crawl. 
Naveen is at 4 ready for 5, but is waiting on gumbo
Louis is at 4
Eudora just finished leveling to 6
I agree with @mikegood2  about how gumbo should be in the chests.  This is taking forever...although, then the interns couldn't sell radient chests for gems.  What's up with that?  And a limit per day? Is that supposed to make me want the chest more?  So far I have 5 dandelion lamps (I think that is their name) from chests that I have won.  I don't think I'll risk my gems on decorations that I can't use, or tokens that I'll eventually earn on my own.

Ok, getting off my over-used soapbox now.  Hope everyone is having a good night!!!


----------



## karmstr112

Haley R said:


> I keep my stands and food as long as I have room. I like seeing the giant Mickey gloves on their hands. I luckily haven’t run into the issue of not having enough room but I might be close with the next two buildings for this event



I have one of each stand out; at least they earn magic. The only decoration still out is Minnie's table. Every few days I send collected decorations into Merlin's magic pot for elixir.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> No No NO!!!!!  I don't mean that.  That was awful.  Grumpy level awful.  I mean that the chests would on occasion product an item needed.   I don't even bother looking for them some days since there's not much of value in them.  And the platinum ones all come up as dumb decorations for me, even though I think there are now 3 attractions I don't have.  My odds don't seem to have improved much.


The odds for the attractions are ridiculous at 3.3% for Steamboat Willie and Reflections of China.  22% for the deer topiary, musical fountain, and cannon. 5.5% for concession stands and Briar Rose statue.  11% for Minnie Tea Table... and that damn thing isn't even functional in the game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Serious question, not trying to be my usual smart ***, but other than being used for elixir, why would you want decorations? I’ve personally never seen a value in decorations and since the game doesn’t even give us enough land to place all the attractions and stands, I don’t know why they’re still wasting their time with decorations. Again, it might just be differences of opinion, but I would gladly take tokens/job items over a decoration every time. Well, unless a decoration was worth a lot of elixir.
> 
> As for as interest in the mini events, I basically lost interest in them awhile ago. Unless they offer gems, like the gold trophy event, they aren’t worth the effort to me.



no real reason - but I do like the look of some of them and do try to keep out some in the little areas that are too small for anything else

More just the principle of it I think that these chests are (at least so far) the only way to get these decorations (and one of the concession stands) so for me to not get a single one out of 6 chests is just annoying.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> I think I'm the worst of the lot of us.  I actually keep 2 of every decoration and concession stand.  Back when land wasn't an issue, I used to put the decorations in front of the buildings to make it look attractive (like line a pathway with plants, lampposts, and flags) but then gradually stored them away as land became non-existent.  It's hard to remember what is out in the park and what is in storage so I always keep 2 to satisfy the completionist in me that wants one of everything.
> 
> Whenever this game goes away, if they do what Disney Enchanted Tales did and suddenly magically unlock all the land at once, I plan on putting everything exactly the way I wanted it in the first place, take some screen shots, and then smile in satisfaction as I delete the app.


Same thing with the hoarding, only I never bothered putting things out since I first figured out that they do zero for me.  I have one of every decoration (two of each statue), and three of each concession stand (with one in the park).  Until I got fed up and just started clearing out my park, I would keep a max of four concession stands because there was a chance that I accidentally put one away.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> So far I have 5 dandelion lamps (I think that is their name) from chests that I have won.


Be happy... I don't have a single one.  But then, I tend to tap through those chests so quickly, I honestly couldn't tell you what I won from a single one of them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cloud tapper event just started - I found 8


----------



## mikegood2

I think I have 1 of every non gem stand, but don’t know for sure. Have never seen a point in buying stands with gems though. Would much rather hord them to have for a rainy day, or an event.

Also rarely spend gems on speeding things up although I did spend a few to speed up dolls last night. I wanted to have Naveen leveled up before bed and was at 49/50. That let me send the Mayor off on his 24 hour level and prevents me from leveling any more P&tF characters befor Mama becomes available.


----------



## Haley R

karmstr112 said:


> I have one of each stand out; at least they earn magic. The only decoration still out is Minnie's table. Every few days I send collected decorations into Merlin's magic pot for elixir.


I just take out decorations when I need space. I don’t save them like others, though. I just give them to Merlin every 3 days or so


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I think I have 1 of every non gem stand, but don’t know for sure. Have never seen a point in buying stands with gems though. Would much rather hord them to have for a rainy day, or an event.


The concession stands that I will spend gems on are the event-based ones that offer EC instead of magic.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The concession stands that I will spend gems on are the event-based ones that offer EC instead of magic.



I completely forgot they give EC instead of magic. I do buy parade floats, and think they are probably the best gem deal in the game. Think it usually pulls in an extra 1500 or so EC and 2 or 3 items a day.  Probably make most of the gem cost back with all the extra EC they make, when you take gem convert into account.


Anyone know what the cloud mini events are and how long it lasts. If they aren’t very good, I don’t see any value in trying to find them all but I’m only logging in every 2 hour so it’s easy to play in airport mode for a day or sonor At least until I forget to do it.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone know what the cloud mini events are and how long it lasts. If they aren’t very good, I don’t see any value in trying to find them all but I’m only logging in every 2 hour so it’s easy to play in airport mode for a day or sonor At least until I forget to do it.


The current countdown says 1 day and 17 hours, so I guess 11am on Saturday.

Rewards:
1-5 = 550 EC and 3 chests
6-50 = 450 EC and 2 chests
51-150 = 350 EC and 1 chest
151-350 = 300 EC and 1 chest
351-600 = 200 EC and 1 chest
601-1,000 100 EC and and an early bird breakfast special with my grandmother


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> The current countdown says 1 day and 17 hours, so I guess 11am on Saturday.
> 
> Rewards:
> 1-5 = 550 EC and 3 chests
> 6-50 = 450 EC and 2 chests
> 51-150 = 350 EC and 1 chest
> 151-350 = 300 EC and 1 chest
> 351-600 = 200 EC and 1 chest
> 601-1,000 100 EC and and an early bird breakfast special with my grandmother



I think eating Captain Crunch with your grandmother should be a top tier prize.


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> I think eating Captain Crunch with your grandmother should be a top tier prize.


Just wear a face shield.  If she's not wearing her dentures, those shards of cereal will come spewing out like little daggers.


----------



## RebeccaRL

TheMaxRebo said:


> no real reason - but I do like the look of some of them and do try to keep out some in the little areas that are too small for anything else
> 
> More just the principle of it I think that these chests are (at least so far) the only way to get these decorations (and one of the concession stands) so for me to not get a single one out of 6 chests is just annoying.



Maybe the interns should add another option for the chests - allowing us the option of sending any duplicative/unwanted “prize” straight to Merlin’s cauldron for elixir....


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> Maybe the interns should add another option for the chests - allowing us the option of sending any duplicative/unwanted “prize” straight to Merlin’s cauldron for elixir....


Wrong.  The option should be to send these prizes straight to Gameloft until they get the hint.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Wrong.  The option should be to send these prizes straight to Gameloft until they get the hint.


Hold on a second cowboy, if we "return to sender" all of our duplicates, Merlin wil be practically unemployed.  Can you live with that on your conscience?  Not me, I feel for the poor guy.  He kinda got a raw deal being our kingdoms "garbage" collector.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hold on a second cowboy, if we "return to sender" all of our duplicates, Merlin wil be practically unemployed.  Can you live with that on your conscience?  Not me, I feel for the poor guy.  He kinda got a raw deal being our kingdoms "garbage" collector.


As a forty-something year old guy who wears a tie for living instead of a name tag, I am always more business minded when it comes to cutting out the middleman.


----------



## Haley R

So I bought the new kingdom hearts game and got it for $5. So far it’s awesome!!!!


----------



## wingweaver84

I FINALLY GOT ARIEL!

Now,with the exception of Tiana,my Windows Princess collection is complete!


----------



## RebeccaRL

wingweaver84 said:


> I FINALLY GOT ARIEL!
> 
> Now,with the exception of Tiana,my Windows Princess collection is complete!



Happy for you!


----------



## mara512

Send Mickey and Goofy on the Jamboree task and zoom in.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> So I bought the new kingdom hearts game and got it for $5. So far it’s awesome!!!!


What is your secret?  How did you get it $5?  I want to play that one.


----------



## wingweaver84

Windwaker4444 said:


> What is your secret?  How did you get it $5?  I want to play that one.



Probably trade in.


----------



## Haley R

wingweaver84 said:


> Probably trade in.


Yeah we traded in A TON of old movies and games. I’m very impressed with the game so far


----------



## Aces86

Haley R said:


> Yeah we traded in A TON of old movies and games. I’m very impressed with the game so far



I heard it has a ton of storyline. Like 1/2 hour worth of scenes to watch


----------



## Haley R

Aces86 said:


> I heard it has a ton of storyline. Like 1/2 hour worth of scenes to watch


Oh it easily has more than 30 minutes of scenes.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Send Mickey and Goofy on the Jamboree task and zoom in.


The new P&tF area plays music.  Now I wonder what I missed out on with all of the other events!  Could have been cute.

And the one that I have wondered literally from the first time I got Jessie actually works, too.  That one made the most sense to me.  Seeing her hanging off the back of her cart, whistling and waving while trying to rustle up some grub made no sense to me without sound.  Glad it does something in zoom mode.  Need to find more.  I figure everyone with an instrument makes sound.  It's the other cool ones like Pluto snoring that seem more clever to me.


----------



## supernova

150 gems for Tiana's restaurant... I'll take it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mama Odie is available - reminder you have to be online to welcome new characters, including just for her to be available to start earning tokens for

Tiana's palace is also now available - 150 gems.  There is a bundle too with 3 radiant chests, but I didn't look at it so not sure the cost

You need Loius at level 5 for him to be able to work towards one of Odie's tokens.

A few of the tasks need Tiana's Palace so having that will likely help a bit (it's collection helps towards a token too)


----------



## Hoodie

The bundle with 3 radiant chests and Tiana's palace is $3.99. Meh.


----------



## Hoodie

By pure luck had a couple of characters already on Odie quests and have 3 of her tokens already.  I broke down and leveled Nadeen and Eudora yesterday so there are some conflicts for a bit, but since it's another full week until Tiana opens, I'm not too concerned about it.


----------



## tweeter

Did anyone notice that Naveen has two tasks to find Mama Odie's ears? His 2 hour Mincing the Veggies and his 6 hour Listening  to Jazz Music.


----------



## goingthedistance

tweeter said:


> Did anyone notice that Naveen has two tasks to find Mama Odie's ears? His 2 hour Mincing the Veggies and his 6 hour Listening  to Jazz Music.



I saw that.  The 2 hour task requires Tiana's Palace.  The interns want us to buy the premium pixels.


----------



## supernova

Very kind of Shere Khan to lend his fire stick to Mama Odie.


----------



## Hoodie

supernova said:


> Very kind of Shere Khan to lend his fire stick to Mama Odie.


I haven't welcomed Shere Khan yet - have all of his tokens, just waiting to build up a cushion of magic.

When the torch dropped, I was very confused for a minute.


----------



## wnwardii

Haley R said:


> Oh it easily has more than 30 minutes of scenes.



and that is an understatement.  I think I had about 30 minutes last night for just one area after Big Hero 6.  I think Arrendale and Pirate areas were riddled with long cut scenes.  And we think the story lines we have for DMK from the interns are bad, the Square Enix people have had 12 or so years to get this story line correct.


----------



## Haley R

wnwardii said:


> and that is an understatement.  I think I had about 30 minutes last night for just one area after Big Hero 6.  I think Arrendale and Pirate areas were riddled with long cut scenes.  And we think the story lines we have for DMK from the interns are bad, the Square Enix people have had 12 or so years to get this story line correct.


I just got to toy box yesterday and I admit that I’ve skipped one or two scenes. I’m really only into the Disney characters so if they aren’t in the scene I tend to skip them. So far I really like the game but the robots in toy box are getting on my nerves!


----------



## mikegood2

Gotta say, so far I’m disappointed in the P&tF buildings. They have no animation, lack the detail/creativity of other buildings and just seem oversized. Had to count the footprint of Tiana’s Palace twice, because to me it looks bigger than the 11x11 that it is. Think they could have easily gotten by with a 9x9 footprint for both buildings and they would feel more proportionately accurate compared with other buildings,


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Gotta say, so far I’m disappointed in the P&tF buildings. They have no animation, lack the detail/creativity of other buildings and just seem oversized. Had to count the footprint of Tiana’s Palace twice, because to me it looks bigger than the 11x11 that it is. Think they could have easily gotten by with a 9x9 footprint for both buildings and they would feel more proportionately accurate compared with other buildings,



agree - I think they are both candidates for going into my inventory once all PatF characters are up to level 10

Maybe the remaining two will be a bit better


----------



## Haley R

My drops for Odie aren’t the best. I’m only at 3 of one and 2 of the other


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> My drops for Odie aren’t the best. I’m only at 3 of one and 2 of the other



I'm at 1 & 4 right now.  Pretty awful.  I figured this one would take a long time so I'm leveling up  Vanellope today.


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> Gotta say, so far I’m disappointed in the P&tF buildings. They have no animation, lack the detail/creativity of other buildings and just seem oversized. Had to count the footprint of Tiana’s Palace twice, because to me it looks bigger than the 11x11 that it is. Think they could have easily gotten by with a 9x9 footprint for both buildings and they would feel more proportionately accurate compared with other buildings,



The Voodoo Emporium has the shadow hands,you can't really see them though unless you zoom in on them.


----------



## mikegood2

OK, this is a new one I don’t think I’ve ever seen before. Prince Naveen has 2 different jobs, a 2 hours and a 6 hours, for Mama Odie’s ear hats. That has to be a mistake, right? Obviously I’m gonna do the 6 hours one, because those ear hats *must* be better! 

Does anyone recall them ever doing that before?


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> The new P&tF area plays music.  Now I wonder what I missed out on with all of the other events!  Could have been cute.
> 
> And the one that I have wondered literally from the first time I got Jessie actually works, too.  That one made the most sense to me.  Seeing her hanging off the back of her cart, whistling and waving while trying to rustle up some grub made no sense to me without sound.  Glad it does something in zoom mode.  Need to find more.  I figure everyone with an instrument makes sound.  It's the other cool ones like Pluto snoring that seem more clever to me.



I know I keep trying different tasks and zooming in just to see if anything happens.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I'm at 1 & 4 right now.  Pretty awful.  I figured this one would take a long time so I'm leveling up  Vanellope today.


That's what I'm doing too.  I have to say, I felt a little satisfaction when I sent all WIR characters home this morning (finally)!  Good bye wi-fi tokens..hope to never see you again!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> OK, this is a new one I don’t think I’ve ever seen before. Prince Naveen has 2 different jobs, a 2 hours and a 6 hours, for Mama Odie’s ear hats. That has to be a mistake, right? Obviously I’m gonna do the 6 hours one, because those ear hats *must* be better!
> 
> Does anyone recall them ever doing that before?


Lol...I had the same thought.  Hard to believe the interns missed that one...they are usually on point with this game!


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> OK, this is a new one I don’t think I’ve ever seen before. Prince Naveen has 2 different jobs, a 2 hours and a 6 hours, for Mama Odie’s ear hats. That has to be a mistake, right? Obviously I’m gonna do the 6 hours one, because those ear hats *must* be better!
> 
> Does anyone recall them ever doing that before?



Isn't the short one for people who have the Premium building, the longer one for people who don't?


----------



## luther10

mikegood2 said:


> OK, this is a new one I don’t think I’ve ever seen before. Prince Naveen has 2 different jobs, a 2 hours and a 6 hours, for Mama Odie’s ear hats. That has to be a mistake, right? Obviously I’m gonna do the 6 hours one, because those ear hats *must* be better!
> 
> Does anyone recall them ever doing that before?



The 2 hour task is available only if you have the premium attraction...  People who don't have that are stuck with the longer 6 hour task for that character...


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Isn't the short one for people who have the Premium building, the longer one for people who don't?





luther10 said:


> The 2 hour task is available only if you have the premium attraction...  People who don't have that are stuck with the longer 6 hour task for that character...



Interesting, that would make sense I guess. Have they ever done that before? I’ve purchased every premium building the game has ever made, but don’t ever remember seeing that before. I do like the fact that they are actually giving us some type of advantage/benefit for having a premium product. Always thought they should do the same with costumes.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's what I'm doing too.  I have to say, I felt a little satisfaction when I sent all WIR characters home this morning (finally)!  Good bye wi-fi tokens..hope to never see you again!!!!



Nice!  Sadly I'm only getting her to L9, so I need a whole big pile of those wifi tokens and a bunch more items before I can put her away for good.  Still, progress is progress.


----------



## LeCras

So, another day of grinding tokens for Mama Odie. I have 8/14 Gourd Wands and 13/14 Ear Hats, so I might be able to welcome her sometime later today. The other three PatF characters are all level 5 and ready to go - that's where they'll stay for now. 

Cri-Kee is level 5, and I still need to level both the Mayor and Lady Tremaine to 10. The rest are all done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

My Madam Odie drops are terrible ... nearly a full day of collecting and I have 3 torches and 1 ear hat


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> You need Loius at level 5 for him to be able to work towards one of Odie's tokens.


Says you.  I got him to 5 last night hoping to have him start working on Mama Odie's tokens and... nothing.  Maybe it's six?  What's strange is that I only have two things he can do, one for an hour and one for two, I believe.  Nothing else has opened.  Glitch in my game?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Says you.  I got him to 5 last night hoping to have him start working on Mama Odie's tokens and... nothing.  Maybe it's six?  What's strange is that I only have two things he can do, one for an hour and one for two, I believe.  Nothing else has opened.  Glitch in my game?



Just checked again and he does only need to be level 5 but you also need Madam Odie’s tree so guess he really isn’t helpful in getting her, only in helping to level her up later in the game


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just checked again and he does only need to be level 5 but you also need Madam Odie’s tree so guess he really isn’t helpful in getting her, only in helping to level her up later in the game


Ah, OK.  So we're still a day or two out from that then.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## karmstr112

Nice way to start the day; placed 1st in the cloud tap and got an nice array of useful tokens -- not one decoration. Thank you interns. Think I'll buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Gotta say, so far I’m disappointed in the P&tF buildings. They have no animation, lack the detail/creativity of other buildings and just seem oversized. Had to count the footprint of Tiana’s Palace twice, because to me it looks bigger than the 11x11 that it is. Think they could have easily gotten by with a 9x9 footprint for both buildings and they would feel more proportionately accurate compared with other buildings,


Tiana's place makes sense to be on the bigger side but Dr. Facilier's place definitely should be smaller.


----------



## lmmatooki

Mama Odie is taking forever for me...Only have half the tokens.


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 13/14 torch things and 10/14 hats so I might get her today. This is without the parade float and the premium building. I only have 289 gems which I’m hoping to save and possibly have enough for the next character


----------



## mikegood2

LeCras said:


> So, another day of grinding tokens for Mama Odie. I have 8/14 Gourd Wands and 13/14 Ear Hats, so I might be able to welcome her sometime later today. The other three PatF characters are all level 5 and ready to go - that's where they'll stay for now.
> 
> Cri-Kee is level 5, and I still need to level both the Mayor and Lady Tremaine to 10. The rest are all done.



Looks like we’re at about the same spot! Should also be welcoming Mama Odie today. All my PatF characters are ready to level. Have Prince Naveen at 6, but Louis is only 4. That trumpet has really been a pain in the ***, but got my final one this morning, so he will get leveled to 5 after Mama Odie.

I’m down to 2 non PatF characters. Also have Cri-Kee at 5, finished leveling the Mayor a few days ago and  just collected Anastasia final token this morning. This is why I was hoping they would wait a few weeks for PatF! I like to feel like I “completed” the game, minus Cri-Kee of course, and If it had started yesterday, instead of last week, I would have.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like we’re at about the same spot! Should also be welcoming Mama Odie today. All my PatF characters are ready to level. Have Prince Naveen at 6, but Louis is only 4. That trumpet has really been a pain in the ***, but got my final one this morning, so he will get leveled to 5 after Mama Odie.
> 
> I’m down to 2 non PatF characters. Also have Cri-Kee at 5, finished leveling the Mayor a few days ago and  just collected Anastasia final token this morning. This is why I was hoping they would wait a few weeks for PatF! I like to feel like I “completed” the game, minus Cri-Kee of course, and If it had started yesterday, instead of last week, I would have.


I only have Louis at 3 I think. The trumpets interfere with mama Odie tokens so I don’t want to try leveling him up more


----------



## supernova

Mama Odie has been welcomed.

5 Gumbo, 2 sticks, and 2 hats to get her to Level 2.

First up is a four hour task to "Cast Helpful Magic".


----------



## Haley R

I’m still at 13/14 and 10/14. I haven’t gotten any from drops today


----------



## Hoodie

My drops have been surprisingly equal. I'm at 13/14 and 12/14, even with conflicts. Naveen and Eudora are ready for 6, but I'm holding them until Odie is welcomed. Louis is still gathering for 5. Can't send anyone out to get his ear hats until they come back with mama odie's tokens. 

For now just grinding away for gumbo and EC. I think the gumbo is going to be the issue long term. EC, I seem to be on track to be OK.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> My drops have been surprisingly equal. I'm at 13/14 and 12/14, even with conflicts. Naveen and Eudora are ready for 6, but I'm holding them until Odie is welcomed. Louis is still gathering for 5. Can't send anyone out to get his ear hats until they come back with mama odie's tokens.
> 
> For now just grinding away for gumbo and EC. I think the gumbo is going to be the issue long term. EC, I seem to be on track to be OK.


Same.  It seemed like every time I received one, I'd get the other.  Was pretty much equal on both tokens all the way through.


----------



## Hoodie

supernova said:


> Same.  It seemed like every time I received one, I'd get the other.  Was pretty much equal on both tokens all the way through.


Yup, just checked and got the hat so now it's 13/14 for both.


----------



## Haley R

I have all of the gourds now but still need 4 hats


----------



## mara512

Welcoming Mama Odie now.  
NaveenLv 5 ready for 6
Eudora Lv 5 ready for 6
Louis Lv 5
82 gumbo on hand and 23k ec


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Same.  It seemed like every time I received one, I'd get the other.  Was pretty much equal on both tokens all the way through.



My game was the opposite.  I've had all the ear hats since last night, but still only have half the fire sticks.  It's taking forever.


----------



## PrincessP

mmmears said:


> My game was the opposite.  I've had all the ear hats since last night, but still only have half the fire sticks.  It's taking forever.



Same for me. Just got my last ear hat. Still need 5 more fire wands. It took me all day to get 5 of those so I figure this time tomorrow night.     I am going to lvl Eudora to 6 since I don’t think her items conflict with the fire tokens.


----------



## supernova

After Mama Odie's 4-hour task, Naveen prompts you to build Goin' Down the Bayou.  But Mama Odie needs to be at Level 2 first.  Just one stick away from making that happen...


----------



## supernova

OK... Bayou is 10,000 EC and takes 8 hours to build.

Once at Level 2, Mana Odie has a 1 hour side (yellow) quest.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> OK... Bayou is 10,000 EC and takes 8 hours to build.
> 
> Once at Level 2, Mana Odie has a 1 hour side (yellow) quest.



I'm still stuck needing 7 more wands.  This is just sad.  Thanks for sharing the info, though, even if I'm not even close to needing it.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'm still stuck needing 7 more wands.  This is just sad.  Thanks for sharing the info, though, even if I'm not even close to needing it.


I need 3 more hats so I only got 1 hat all day. My drop rates were much better yesterday.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Mama Odie has been welcomed.
> 
> 5 Gumbo, 2 sticks, and 2 hats to get her to Level 2.
> 
> First up is a four hour task to "Cast Helpful Magic".



@supernova Mind if I blame your post for my lack of Mama Odie hats? Had all the wand this morning and got to 13/14 hats right after I read your post about 8 hours ago. Haven’t had the last one drop in my last 2 collects. Might get one more collect in before bed, but double it.


----------



## Haley R

I need two more ear hats. I have a chance for both within the next hour and a half but I doubt I’ll get both in one round. I don’t think it’s going too badly though


----------



## mmmears

Everyone needs ear hats, and I'm stuck needing the other item.  Something is just off with my game.  I'm sending everyone out to get these things, so why is it so hard?  I'm basically getting no drops on it all day.  So weird.  Oh well, it's not the end of the world, just odd.


----------



## mara512

Just started building the bayou and sent Mama on her side task.
Leveling Eudora to 6 and will probably keep her there.


----------



## supernova

Built the Bayou overnight.  Once completed, three tasks open:
1) Naveen and Mama Odie joint 6hr task
2) Naveen yellow side task for 6 hrs
3) Louis yellow side task for 4 hours

Got all of the sticks pretty quickly.  But still need all three hats to level Odie to 3.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well my drops got a bit better - now at 12 fire sticks and 11 hats ... still seems low considering I have parade float and premium building but is what it is I guess 

Hopefully will get her like mid day today


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well my drops got a bit better - now at 12 fire sticks and 11 hats ... still seems low considering I have parade float and premium building but is what it is I guess
> 
> Hopefully will get her like mid day today



I need one more hat drops have not been great


----------



## Hoodie

Welcomed Mama Odie last night and was able to immediately level her to 2. Bayou is a sizable attraction so I had to do a lot of shuffling and storing to get it to fit. Leveling Eudora to 6. Now short on gumbo for everyone. I'd like to get Odie to 3 today but the hat drops have dried up. 

Kinda glad that the mini is the stupid gold trophy thing so I dont have to worry about participating. I'll get Odie to 3 and then just focus on collecting gumbo and EC.


----------



## supernova

After Louis completes his Bayou task, he has a 12-hour joint side task with Naveen.  Guess I'll be saving that one for the overnight hours.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Kinda glad that the mini is the stupid gold trophy thing so I dont have to worry about participating. I'll get Odie to 3 and then just focus on collecting gumbo and EC.


Absolutely agree. I never bother with the trophy events. Takes too much of my time to check in every hour. Keeping all of the trophy characters at home and focusing on the event.  I seriously do not need any more decorations from radiant chests.


----------



## Arundal

Arundal said:


> I need one more hat drops have not been great



Well another couple of pick ups and still no hat hummm

Edit: right after this got the last hat so welcoming Odie


----------



## KimRonRufus

supernova said:


> Absolutely agree. I never bother with the trophy events. Takes too much of my time to check in every hour. Keeping all of the trophy characters at home and focusing on the event.  I seriously do not need any more decorations from radiant chests.


Actually, the top prize is 3000 EC, 20 gems, and........a TROPHY!


----------



## Haley R

I’m welcoming Odie now. I think I’m doing alright considering I don’t have the parade or the premium building


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> Welcomed Mama Odie last night and was able to immediately level her to 2. Bayou is a sizable attraction so I had to do a lot of shuffling and storing to get it to fit. Leveling Eudora to 6. Now short on gumbo for everyone. I'd like to get Odie to 3 today but the hat drops have dried up.
> 
> Kinda glad that the mini is the stupid gold trophy thing so I dont have to worry about participating. I'll get Odie to 3 and then just focus on collecting gumbo and EC.



Did the exact same. Was also able to automatically level to 2, but accidentally sent her out on her first quest, because i thought it was 1 hour, not 4. Have a busy day so I spent the gems to finish the quest and leveled her to 2. Couldn’t tell you the last time I sped up a quest and didn’t like spending the gems, but the 4 hour quest woulda ticked me off more.



supernova said:


> Absolutely agree. I never bother with the trophy events. Takes too much of my time to check in every hour. Keeping all of the trophy characters at home and focusing on the event.  I seriously do not need any more decorations from radiant chests.





KimRonRufus said:


> Actually, the top prize is 3000 EC, 20 gems, and........a TROPHY!



Why all the hate for the trophy event? It’s always been my favorite mini event and it’s us the only one that gives decent rewards (gems) like @KimRonRufus posted. They got me 75 gems last event. Do agree that the 1 hour check ins get old quickly, but I used them to build up my first item stock for WiR, BH6, L&S, etc. Don’t have any of those 1 hour jobs this time, so I don’t have the same motivation to log in hourly this time though.


----------



## mmmears

After collecting before I went to sleep, and then sending them all out again, I woke up this morning ready to welcome Mama Odie.  She's on her first task right now.  



supernova said:


> Absolutely agree. I never bother with the trophy events. Takes too much of my time to check in every hour. Keeping all of the trophy characters at home and focusing on the event.  I seriously do not need any more decorations from radiant chests.



I feel the same way.  It is not that I hate these things, but I'm worn out with all this stuff and it's just too much work to deal with these trophy things on top of everything else.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> After collecting before I went to sleep, and then sending them all out again, I woke up this morning ready to welcome Mama Odie.  She's on her first task right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way.  It is not that I hate these things, but I'm worn out with all this stuff and it's just too much work to deal with these trophy things on top of everything else.


I have Odie doing her first task too.

I wish they would do just the event and no other side things. Adding leaderboard stuff is just too much for me, not that I place high on any of them anyway


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I have Odie doing her first task too.
> 
> I wish they would do just the event and no other side things. Adding leaderboard stuff is just too much for me, not that I place high on any of them anyway



That’s why I wanted more than a week between the Tower Challange and this event. I agree they would be better if not part of the event, but there is no way the interns won’t include them. I’ve never exactly understand why they want us logging in so many times a day, but my guess is they have statistics showing people spend more the more they log in/play.

I definitely agree about the side events and think they would be better off leaving them for in between events. 
I finished them last week but not because I wanted to, I just wanted them out of the quest window. I’d be happy if I never a “hide and seek” tapper mini event ever again.


----------



## PrincessP

Four fire wand drops in 24 hours. Still waiting on 1 more before I can welcome a Mama Odie.  Horrendous drop rate.  I can only hope this means I will fall on the opposite side of good fortune when Tiana Comfy costume drops come into play....to balance out how long the Mama Odie drops have taken me.

Thanks for the heads up on what’s to come so I can hopefully avoid some timing errors on upcoming tasks, etc.


----------



## hopemax

Since I'm at my Dad's my games are "a tale of two games."  IOS is going well, even though I have had delays checking in.  The Bayou has been built, Mama Odie is at 3 and Naveen and Mama Odie are on their 6 hour task.  Louie should be done with his Bayou task before bed, and can do the 12 hour one he has coming overnight.  

But we were at Epcot all day Friday, a friend's house all day yesterday, and Universal all day today. So in my Windows game, I still need 4 more gourds to even Welcome Mama Odie.  I don't think the buildings have dropped a single one.  Tomorrow, we are at MK, so I'm going to be limited in my check-ins tomorrow too.  So maybe by bedtime tomorrow, she will be ready.  Let alone getting her to level 2 and the building built.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally got last ear hat this after mom for Mama Odie and managed to get items to level her up while she was doing her first task, so building Down by the Bayou now

Leveling Eudora up to 6 now and Naveen is at 5 and Louis 4 

Feeling a bit more caught up now after horrible drop rate inn friday


----------



## PrincessP

FINALLY got my last fire wand this morning to welcome Mama Odie. Building the Bayou now. 

Eudora ready for 7
Naveen lvling to 6 now
Louis ready for 5
Mama Odie lvl 2


----------



## Hoodie

Naveen is on his 4 hour task.  I'll send him on his side mission and Eudora on the 12 hour overnight tonight.

My biggest problem right now is lack of gumbo. Just to get Louis to 5 (to help with Odie tokens), Mama Odie to 4 (her max "needed"), Naveen to 6, and the rumored amount for Facilier and Tiana is 220 gumbo.  Add in any leveling Charlotte will need and Tiana to get to 4, and we are probably looking at 300 gumbo.

I currently have 25 and my drops have gone down.  I'm now consistently getting 4/5 and sometimes only 3/5.  I don't think EC will be an issue, but that gumbo is annoying.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Why all the hate for the trophy event? It’s always been my favorite mini event and it’s us the only one that gives decent rewards (gems) like @KimRonRufus posted. They got me 75 gems last event. Do agree that the 1 hour check ins get old quickly, but I used them to build up my first item stock for WiR, BH6, L&S, etc. Don’t have any of those 1 hour jobs this time, so I don’t have the same motivation to log in hourly this time though.



I personally don't care for the trophy event either.  First, there's no way I can check in every hour to collect, so I rarely do very well in the event.  Second, in many cases it forces me to choose whether I want to collect tokens/event currency or trophies.  It pains me to send a character on a one hour task for a trophy overnight when they could be collecting 8 hours worth of currency or a needed token instead.  In some cases (Tinkerbell comes to mind), the trophy tasks won't earn you anything event-related.


----------



## supernova

Sent Naveen out on a 4-hour task to search the Emporium.  Once that was complete, it prompted Eudora to search the Emporium again, only for 12 hours.  Wondering if this will be what has us hit the Tiana timewall.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Why all the hate for the trophy event? It’s always been my favorite mini event and it’s us the only one that gives decent rewards (gems) like @KimRonRufus posted. They got me 75 gems last event. Do agree that the 1 hour check ins get old quickly, but I used them to build up my first item stock for WiR, BH6, L&S, etc. Don’t have any of those 1 hour jobs this time, so I don’t have the same motivation to log in hourly this time though.





Peachkins said:


> I personally don't care for the trophy event either.  First, there's no way I can check in every hour to collect, so I rarely do very well in the event.  Second, in many cases it forces me to choose whether I want to collect tokens/event currency or trophies.  It pains me to send a character on a one hour task for a trophy overnight when they could be collecting 8 hours worth of currency or a needed token instead.  In some cases (Tinkerbell comes to mind), the trophy tasks won't earn you anything event-related.


To me, these trophy events always seemed like amateur hour.  Nothing to do but check in every hour and clear away the trophies.  At least with the other tappers, it has us zooming in and searching around.  With the happiness events, you have to manage the happy faces, and hope that a few more appear.  Not MUCH thought or skill, but at least a little more than these annoyingly pointless trophies.


----------



## Haley R

I currently have Mama Odie and Naveen doing their 6 hour task and Louis is doing his 4 hour side task. I have Eudora at 5, Naveen at 5 ready for 6, Louis at 3, and Mama Odie at 2 ready for 3.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> To me, these trophy events always seemed like amateur hour.  Nothing to do but check in every hour and clear away the trophies.  At least with the other tappers, it has us zooming in and searching around.  With the happiness events, you have to manage the happy faces, and hope that a few more appear.  Not MUCH thought or skill, but at least a little more than these annoyingly pointless trophies.



the thing I hate about the happiness one is that you are at the mercy of the game to bring up more requests from guests - so a bit of "chance" element to it, which I find annoying


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> the thing I hate about the happiness one is that you are at the mercy of the game to bring up more requests from guests - so a bit of "chance" element to it, which I find annoying



Yeah that one's my least fave.  I can't ever do well with it since my game maxes out at 8 happy faces.  I despise the tappers since it's such a waste of time.  So this one is my favorite, although I don't really like any of them.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> To me, these trophy events always seemed like amateur hour.  Nothing to do but check in every hour and clear away the trophies.  At least with the other tappers, it has us zooming in and searching around.  With the happiness events, you have to manage the happy faces, and hope that a few more appear.  Not MUCH thought or skill, but at least a little more than these annoyingly pointless trophies.



I guess the not much though or skill is the aspect of the trophy event I like. Just in and out (that’s what she said). When I had to collect all the 1 hour items for characters, like WiFi, it also worked great in help me build up a stockpile. Got to admit, not having those 1 hour items, which I’m very glad we don’t, makes the trophy event more of a drag. I also found if I collected for half a day in airport mode, I’d collect enough that I didn’t necessarily have to collect every hour and still finish top 10.

As for the tappers, I think I hate every aspect of the zooming and searching. They are also a constant reminder that the game doesn’t give us enough land and how pressed together all the buildings are making it that much harder to find the item. Or the annoyance of trying to find that final item, looking thru the park multiple times and if your lucky enough to find it, it’s usually hidden behind some building that made it impossible to see.



TheMaxRebo said:


> the thing I hate about the happiness one is that you are at the mercy of the game to bring up more requests from guests - so a bit of "chance" element to it, which I find annoying



Completely agree, but I still find that the happiness events considerable less annoying than the tappers.


All that being said, I would be happy if they got rid of all the mini events, during events, entirely!


----------



## lmmatooki

Just sent Eudora on the 12 hr quest


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> the thing I hate about the happiness one is that you are at the mercy of the game to bring up more requests from guests - so a bit of "chance" element to it, which I find annoying


Which is actually why I appreciate the happiness event.  With the gold trophies, there is no chance element and it requires zero through.


----------



## supernova

A quick check of my characters:

Naveen - ready for 6
Eudora - ready for 6
Louis - 5
Mama Odie - 4
Cri-Kee - 6


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> A quick check of my characters:
> 
> Naveen - ready for 6
> Eudora - ready for 6
> Louis - 5
> Mama Odie - 4
> Cri-Kee - 6



Might as well do the same:

Naveen - 6
Eudora - 6
Louis - 5
Mama Odie - 3

Cri-Kee: 5
Anastasia - ready for 10

Cri-Kee is close to ready for 6. Anastasia has be ready to max for a few days, but will start finishing her off  in 2 1/2 days. Next 2 characters can be welcomed in 3 1/2 days, and I don’t trust myself to not level up anymore of my PatF characters that close to new characters.


----------



## Haley R

What happens after Naveen's 4 hour task? That's what I'm currently working on.

I only need 2 more ear hats for Mowgli so that's fun!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I currently have Mama Odie and Naveen doing their 6 hour task and Louis is doing his 4 hour side task. I have Eudora at 5, Naveen at 5 ready for 6, Louis at 3, and Mama Odie at 2 ready for 3.


I am exactly where you are except I have Eudora at 6 and Louis at 5.  So far so good!!!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I am exactly where you are except I have Eudora at 6 and Louis at 5.  So far so good!!!


Well I'm past that now lol. I have Naveen doing his 4 hour task. I'm also leveling up Louis to 4 now. I figured I might as well since he's ready and I have enough gumbo.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'll chime in on the mini event debate...
I like the gold trophy one.
Tappers are tough because my park is so crammed it can be hard to find them.
Happiness is easy, but kinda meh.

I'm glad they shortened the timeframes.  The 5-7 day mini events were exhausting.

Whether you like the mini events or not, at least they're optional.  If it wasn't for the last 2 mini events, I wouldn't have those 5 amazing dandelion lampposts I won!


----------



## supernova

Yep.  As I expected, Eudora's 12-hour task is what prompts us to welcome Tiana.  Gonna have to collapse the book so that she isnt staring at me for the next three days...


----------



## Haley R

I just sent Eudora on her 12 hour task and am leveling Naveen up to 6. I figure with 3 days I should hopefully have enough time to collect a bunch of gumbo and EC. Right now I only have 12 gumbo and I have 8,000 EC


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Yep.  As I expected, Eudora's 12-hour task is what prompts us to welcome Tiana.  Gonna have to collapse the book so that she isnt staring at me for the next three days...


Thx for the heads up.  Almost there.  Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

mikegood2 said:


> I guess the not much though or skill is the aspect of the trophy event I like. Just in and out (that’s what she said). When I had to collect all the 1 hour items for characters, like WiFi, it also worked great in help me build up a stockpile. Got to admit, not having those 1 hour items, which I’m very glad we don’t, makes the trophy event more of a drag. I also found if I collected for half a day in airport mode, I’d collect enough that I didn’t necessarily have to collect every hour and still finish top 10.
> 
> As for the tappers, I think I hate every aspect of the zooming and searching. They are also a constant reminder that the game doesn’t give us enough land and how pressed together all the buildings are making it that much harder to find the item. Or the annoyance of trying to find that final item, looking thru the park multiple times and if your lucky enough to find it, it’s usually hidden behind some building that made it impossible to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree, but I still find that the happiness events considerable less annoying than the tappers.
> 
> 
> All that being said, I would be happy if they got rid of all the mini events, during events, entirely!




Yeah I’m not super fond of the tap and search ones either mostly because mine always hide behind my stupid buildings and I don’t usually have time to give more then 10-15 min per 2 hours which is what I set my timer for...that’s if I’m not busy when the timer goes off.  The trophy quest just seems like a time waster not really getting anything good I mean if they added the chests into it I think more people would like that.  The happyiness one...I like the best since I keep my happiness stock piled and only use when I get low so I do well in that event...


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

Ok I’m gonna ask what level should we get these guys to.  I have seen most are getting to 5/6 levels but I’m having a diff time getting the stupid gumbo.  Work has been super crazy and other stuff too. 

 Sorry for the lame excuse but I missed out on cricket and I’m super bummed about that.  I had hoped they where gonna offer him up in a bundle but...unless I missed it no luck there.  Do we need him for the end...oh I hop not.


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

Oh and here is where I am at 
Nav 5
Eud 5
Odie 4
Lou 4
 And finally leveled my jack jack to 10 yay!


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

Oh and am also still working on leveling my mermaid chapters too


----------



## Arundal

Hit the Tiana wall this morning.
Eudora - 6
Naveen - leveling to 6
Odie - 4
Louis - 4
EV - 20000

Now  will collect gumbo and level someone else when Naveen finishes in 30 minutes.


----------



## mara512

Eudora is on her last task before I Hit the Tiana time wall.  I will use the extra time to collect gumbo.

EC 23k
Gumbo 53
Eudora lv 6
Naveen lv 6
Louis lv 5
Odie lv 4

I was at 25 in the mini event before I went to sleep now I am at 44.   I don’t really care about the mini event and I don’t faithfully check every hour but thought I would do it just to get whatever extra ec I could.  However if I got the gems I wouldn’t be sad and if I get the trophy I will be ecstatic.  I don’t have enough useless decorations


----------



## karmstr112

mikegood2 said:


> Might as well do the same:
> 
> Naveen - 6
> Eudora - 6
> Louis - 5
> Mama Odie - 3
> 
> Cri-Kee: 5
> Anastasia - ready for 10
> 
> Cri-Kee is close to ready for 6. Anastasia has be ready to max for a few days, but will start finishing her off  in 2 1/2 days. Next 2 characters can be welcomed in 3 1/2 days, and I don’t trust myself to not level up anymore of my PatF characters that close to new characters.




My PatF list looks similar to yours. Odie is stuck at the 3, Louis at 4, while Naveen & Eudora are holding at 6. The upside, 110 gumbo, 25 EC. 

Everybody else:
Cri-Kee at 5
Vanellope at 8
The Mayor at 8 [ready for 9]
Anastasia Tremaine at 9


----------



## tasmith1993

Naveen will finish his 4 hr task in an hour and then I can send Eudora for the 12 hr task. 
Naveen - 5
Eudora - leveling to 5 now
Louis - 4
Mama Odie - 3
12 gumbo and 13k EC


----------



## tweeter

Sounds like I'm about to hit the Tiana time wall. Eudora should be finished with her 12 hour task in about 30 minutes.

Naveen - 5
Eudora - 5
Louis - 4
Mama Odie - 3

Only Louis is ready to level up. Gumbo seems to be lagging a bit since I have 65 out of 160.
EC is at 17,400.
I have the Dr. Facilier's Voodoo Emporium, Goin' Down the Bayou, and Tiana's Palace built.


----------



## luther10

My levels:
Eudora 6
Haveen 6
Louis 5
Mama Odie 4

All ready to level again except Louis... I will probably move Odie to 5 later today...  With 3 more days to go, there is plenty of time for me to max out her tokens...


----------



## hopemax

In my Windows game, I still have 3 hours before the Bayou finishes so I can start working on the rest of these tasks to get to the Tiana time wall.  My character leveling is ridiculously slow. Going to do Louis and Mayor today/overnight.  Hopefully get Mama Odie to 3 first thing in the morning and then can send Drizella off for her 24 hours.

Eudora 6
Naveen 5
Louis - ready for 4
Mama Odie 2
Anastasia 8
Drizella - Ready for 10
Mayor - Ready for 9
Vanellope - 8
Yesss - still collecting for 10

In IOS, I am at the time wall and Louis is leveling up to 4 and then I can send the Mayor off to do his level 10 and then I'm done with all the "old" characters.  Otherwise,

Cri-kee 5
Eudora, Naveen 6
Mama Odie, Louis 4

I go home on Thursday, and then can work on more regular check-ins when we go into the "why was the first part of the event so easy and the second half so hard" phase.


----------



## mmmears

I hit the Tiana time wall this morning.

Here are my character stats:

Eudora - 6
Naveen - 6
Louis - 4
Mama Odie - 4
CriKee - 4 (ready for 5 but Lady Tremaine is hogging the pedestal as she is leveling to 10)


----------



## mikegood2

It seems like every event there is always one character and/or item that is a real pain in the *** to collect, and for this event that award goes to Louis’s Trumpet! I think I collected my final ear hat last night for Loise, level 5, and am currently 0/15 for Trumpets. Wish they did a better job of balancing out items and who collects them. With the Gumbo limitations, it’s not like we can finish leveling anyone up anyways. 

Speaking about Gumbo, I wish every PatF character had a Gumbo job, even if it were 2 or 4 hours. Currently have 2 PatF characters with nothing to collect and sending them out on longer Gumbo jobs is better than nothing.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> It seems like every event there is always one character and/or item that is a real pain in the *** to collect, and for this event that award goes to Louis’s Trumpet! I think I collected my final ear hat last night for Loise, level 5, and am currently 0/15 for Trumpets. Wish they did a better job of balancing out items and who collects them. With the Gumbo limitations, it’s not like we can finish leveling anyone up anyways.
> 
> Speaking about Gumbo, I wish every PatF character had a Gumbo job, even if it were 2 or 4 hours. Currently have 2 PatF characters with nothing to collect and sending them out on longer Gumbo jobs is better than nothing.



I actually find it easier to collect gumbo from the tap guys every hour then by characters or with the two /one, so be careful what you ask for lol


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I actually find it easier to collect gumbo from the tap guys every hour then by characters or with the two /one, so be careful what you ask for lol



Sorry, might not have been as clear as I could have been with my post. For starters I agree with you, I prefer they way they do it now with the 2 hour tapper and wasn’t suggesting they get rid of them. I hatted past events where we had to collect items the 1 hour jobs, in addition all the other items. I was thinking having a longer, say 4 hour job, in addition to the tapper. That way, if a PatF character doesn’t have any items to collect you can collect gumbo, but if they have other items to collect, the gumbo job isn’t worth the time,


----------



## Haley R

I just hit the tiana wall. I’m surprised because normally I’m way behind on these events.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I just hit the tiana wall. I’m surprised because normally I’m way behind on these events.



I think you're catching up with the main story, which helps in terms of #s of characters you can use, plus you're done a bunch of these events and collected characters that way, too.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry, might not have been as clear as I could have been with my post. For starters I agree with you, I prefer they way they do it now with the 2 hour tapper and wasn’t suggesting they get rid of them. I hatted past events where we had to collect items the 1 hour jobs, in addition all the other items. I was thinking having a longer, say 4 hour job, in addition to the tapper. That way, if a PatF character doesn’t have any items to collect you can collect gumbo, but if they have other items to collect, the gumbo job isn’t worth the time,


I have a really weird feeling that the two-for-one collection might be returning with Tiana.  Not sure why, but I wouldn't put it past those idiot interns.  Didn't we also have to do something like that for BH6 or Stitch?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, just hit the Tiana timewall - so guess my fretting about slow drop rates on Mama Odie was a bit silly

Stats:
- Eudora Level 6
- Naveen Level 5 (but just need 6 more gumbo to then level him up)
- Loius is Level 4 (just need on eear hat to be able to level him)
- Mama Odie I just leveled to 4
- 25k EC

Came in second in the trophy event so did get the trophy.  That an one dandelion lamp are my only decoraitons


----------



## Sailorstarchasm

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, just hit the Tiana timewall - so guess my fretting about slow drop rates on Mama Odie was a bit silly
> 
> Stats:
> - Eudora Level 6
> - Naveen Level 5 (but just need 6 more gumbo to then level him up)
> - Loius is Level 4 (just need on eear hat to be able to level him)
> - Mama Odie I just leveled to 4
> - 25k EC
> 
> Came in second in the trophy event so did get the trophy.  That an one dandelion lamp are my only decoraitons


 Congrats


----------



## Sandra32

I’m not feeling the love for PatF. Hopefully it will improve. My stats are:
Naveen - 7
Eudora - 7
Louis - 5
Mama Odie - 3
Cri-Kee - 5 
The Mayer - 9 ( still with 2 missing ears for 10)

32k EC

Collecting lots & lots & lots of gumbo... the battle is real folks...


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I think you're catching up with the main story, which helps in terms of #s of characters you can use, plus you're done a bunch of these events and collected characters that way, too.


That might be why. I haven’t bought any premium characters (with gems) besides the ones from wreck it Ralph and this event so sometimes I feel so far behind. I feel like I can never save gems for anything but events


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I have a really weird feeling that the two-for-one collection might be returning with Tiana.  Not sure why, but I wouldn't put it past those idiot interns.  Didn't we also have to do something like that for BH6 or Stitch?




Ugghh I hope not.  The 2 for 1 collection drives me crazy.   Pretty sure we did this for BH6 not sure about Stitch.


----------



## CallieMar

I hit the timewall today too!

Eudora 6
Naveen 6
Odie 4
Louis 4

23k EC

Vanellope is ready to go to 10 and she's the last of my WIR characters to level up.  Still working on the stepsisters, Elsa and Mulan.


----------



## KPach525

Surprised I stayed caught up considering I spent the last 4 days in Hawaii and only logging in twice each day. Mama Odie dropped pretty easy for me and is now at level 3, and Eudora will finish her 12 hour task overnight giving me a few extra days to level up more before Tiana.


----------



## Hoodie

Holding off on any leveling up until Tiana. Just focusing on collecting tokens (and gumbo) so conflicts are at a minimum.

Louis 5
Odie 4
Eudora 6 (needs just 4 hats to be ready for 7.  And gumbo)
Naveen 5, but has all tokens to level to 6 (except suffering from the 2019 gumbo shortage)

EC at 28k Gumbo 25 (grrr)

From Reddit (for people leveling up other characters): _Characters whose drops interfere with Tiana's token drops (aka don't level these characters up): Eudora, Louis, Prince Naveen, Mama Odie, Dr. Facilier, Goofy, Minnie, Daisy, Pete, Hamm, Prince Charming, Anastasia, Jack Sparrow, Rapunzel, Chip Potts, Dopey, Happy, Scuttle, Calhoun, Spamley_


----------



## KPach525

Hoodie said:


> From Reddit (for people leveling up other characters): _Characters whose drops interfere with Tiana's token drops (aka don't level these characters up): Eudora, Louis, Prince Naveen, Mama Odie, Dr. Facilier, Goofy, Minnie, Daisy, Pete, Hamm, Prince Charming, Anastasia, Jack Sparrow, Rapunzel, Chip Potts, Dopey, Happy, Scuttle, Calhoun, Spamley_


Odd considering many of those don’t have an EC task...


----------



## Osum

Using the time wall to collect gumbo and level a few other characters to 10. I’ve got 79 gumbo (of a possible 190), and 31k in EC. 

Naveen: level 6 (ready for 7)
Eudora: level 5 (ready for 6)
Louis: level 4
Mama Odie: level 4

I’ll have Louis and Mama Odie ready to level by the time Tiana unlocks, so I’m feeling pretty good. Though, I keep leveling other characters so I won’t be tempted to level Eudora one more time before Tiana.


----------



## rr333

KPach525 said:


> Odd considering many of those don’t have an EC task...


They don't necessarily have a task for Tiana's tokens,  but collecting their tokens might interfere with hers.


----------



## Haley R

I’m welcoming mowgli now so that’s fun! I really like the new tapper since the balloons are so LARGE. Does anyone know how often they’ll appear? I want to try and actually do well this time


----------



## KPach525

rr333 said:


> They don't necessarily have a task for Tiana's tokens,  but collecting their tokens might interfere with hers.


Roger that, makes sense now


----------



## mmmears

I want to take this moment to share a rare bit of praise for the interns... THANK YOU for making a tapper that I can actually see!


----------



## CallieMar

Haley R said:


> I’m welcoming mowgli now so that’s fun! I really like the new tapper since the balloons are so LARGE. Does anyone know how often they’ll appear? I want to try and actually do well this time



I believe it’s 10 every 4 hours


----------



## Haley R

CallieMar said:


> I believe it’s 10 every 4 hours


Thanks!


----------



## 10CJ

Anything worth playing for with this tapper event? I assume no.


----------



## Osum

It’s the standard “chests full of tokens and decorations” setup, but the tappers themselves give 10 EC each, so... if 100 EC every 4 hours is worth it to you, then yes. If not, then no. Lol.


----------



## mikegood2

10CJ said:


> Anything worth playing for with this tapper event? I assume no.





Osum said:


> It’s the standard “chests full of tokens and decorations” setup, but the tappers themselves give 10 EC each, so... if 100 EC every 4 hours is worth it to you, then yes. If not, then no. Lol.



Agree with @Osum assessment for tappers events in general. That said, if all tapers were like this one I’d participate in them more. Based on the large size of the balloons  you should be able to find all 10 of them with one quick view of your park. I really wish all items were sized like this. Even if they are hidden behind buildings you can see them.


----------



## Haley R

What the heck? Everyone on my leaderboard has been tied all day and somehow some random person has 28? Everyone else has 20


----------



## RebeccaRL

Here are my stats. 
Actually seems as if the pace has been manageable (so far!) and I’m thrilled to have most of my older characters finally leveled.  Although I agree with @mikegood2 that it would have been nice to have a bit more time between events. 

Yesss needs 4 more wristbands for L10
Mayor needs 4 more hats for L10 (and his drop rates have been agonizing - I’m tempted to finish him with elixir)
Cri-Kee is at L5 but needs quite a bit more for L6 

Naveen L6, needs 1 hat for L7
Eudora L6, needs 3 hats for L7
Louis L4, ready for L5
Mama Odie L4, ready for L5

EC = slightly under 31K
Gumbo = 69


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> What the heck? Everyone on my leaderboard has been tied all day and somehow some random person has 28? Everyone else has 20


That's me.  I cheated.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> That's me.  I cheated.



 *SHAME SHAME SHAME!!! *


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> That's me.  I cheated.


I’m appalled at you. Good thing everyone’s tied at 30 now


----------



## mikegood2

Do not trust myself to not level up another PatF character for another day, so decided to start Anastasia on her final 24 hour level.

Now officially down to one non PatF character Cri-Kee.

Cri-Kee: 6

Naveen - ready for 7
Eudora - ready for 7
Louis - 5
Mama Odie - 5

31.5K EC
102 Gumbo


----------



## Hoodie

My PatF characters are all ready to level up except for Louis.  I should at least have all his hats by the time Tiana opens, but the trumpets will still be outstanding.

61 measly gumbo
33K EC

And I'm having a brain fart - can I still purchase Charlotte with gems if I have someone leveling up in the castle or do I need to wait until the castle is empty?


----------



## KPach525

Hoodie said:


> My PatF characters are all ready to level up except for Louis.  I should at least have all his hats by the time Tiana opens, but the trumpets will still be outstanding.
> 
> 61 measly gumbo
> 33K EC
> 
> And I'm having a brain fart - can I still purchase Charlotte with gems if I have someone leveling up in the castle or do I need to wait until the castle is empty?


You can still purchase even if the castle is busy. 

Def a feature the interns wouldn’t overlook. Gotta get that moolah (even if gems lol)


----------



## Haley R

Against my better judgement I leveled Mama Odie up. I figure we still have 20 hours until tiana and we still have to collect her tokens so I should be good. So I think I have this:
Naveen-6
Eudora-5 ready for 6
Louis-4
Mama Odie-4


----------



## KPach525

The survey intern must also be the Instagram admin judging by this disaster.


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> The survey intern must also be the Instagram admin judging by this disaster.


Lol do they not proofread anything?


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Lol do they not proofread anything?



Apparently not.    I mean, how hard can it be when you have less than 20 words?


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> Do not trust myself to not level up another PatF character for another day, so decided to start Anastasia on her final 24 hour level.
> 
> Now officially down to one non PatF character Cri-Kee.
> 
> Cri-Kee: 6
> 
> Naveen - ready for 7
> Eudora - ready for 7
> Louis - 5
> Mama Odie - 5
> 
> 31.5K EC
> 102 Gumbo



Following your excellent example of avoiding temptation, after the last of her tokens dropped this morning, I chose to level Yesss up L10.  
Drumroll...all WIR collections are finished - now that makes me want to shout “yesss”!


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> I have a really weird feeling that the two-for-one collection might be returning with Tiana.  Not sure why, but I wouldn't put it past those idiot interns.  Didn't we also have to do something like that for BH6 or Stitch?



Do you have inside info???  I really really really hope you are wrong on this one.


----------



## RebeccaRL

KPach525 said:


> Surprised I stayed caught up considering I spent the last 4 days in Hawaii and only logging in twice each day. Mama Odie dropped pretty easy for me and is now at level 3, and Eudora will finish her 12 hour task overnight giving me a few extra days to level up more before Tiana.



Hawaii...so beautiful...which island?


----------



## mikegood2

RebeccaRL said:


> Do you have inside info???  I really really really hope you are wrong on this one.



Other than the fact he’s the interns boss, I doubt it. Oh yeah there’s also the fact he is a Gameloft spy who’s infiltrated this thread.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> Other than the fact he’s the interns boss, I doubt it. Oh yeah there’s also the fact he is a Gameloft spy who’s infiltrated this thread.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> Other than the fact he’s the interns boss, I doubt it. Oh yeah there’s also the fact he is a Gameloft spy who’s infiltrated this thread.



See now I thought it was another member here.


----------



## CallieMar

I just leveled up Vanellope to 10 and am done with WiR! 

Naveen - 6 ready for 7
Odie - 4 ready for 5
Eudora needs 10 more hats and Louis needs 5 more trumpets, hope they don’t interfere too much when Tiana unlocks.


----------



## KPach525

RebeccaRL said:


> Hawaii...so beautiful...which island?


Oahu, my first visit! We stayed in Waikiki but explored Aulani for half a day.


----------



## RebeccaRL

KPach525 said:


> Oahu, my first visit! We stayed in Waikiki but explored Aulani for half a day.



Sounds wonderful!


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> I have a really weird feeling that the two-for-one collection might be returning with Tiana.  Not sure why, but I wouldn't put it past those idiot interns.  Didn't we also have to do something like that for BH6 or Stitch?





KPach525 said:


> So I just noticed something curious on Charlotte and the tasks she ‘helps with’. I’m wondering what the lantern and lily pad tokens are for? Doesn’t seem to match past comfy outfits. I’m wondering if it’s an eventual 2 for 1 type collection task?


I actually made this prediction early on when I saw Charlotte’s “helps with” tokens. So I expect it will either be for Tiana’s comfy costume or to defeat Dr. Facilier


----------



## Aces86

They reallyyyyy need to open up more land if they are going to have another event with buildings. I had to put a few in storage for this event and I don’t think I own as many attractions as a lot of you on this board.

And I opened up the 3m spot of land too and still don’t have enough room.


----------



## Hoodie

No 2 for 1 for Tiana.  Has to be something with Facilier.


----------



## Haley R

I bought Charlotte with the 300 gems. I have 25 so I’m glad she was only 300!! I would much rather buy characters than attractions. I just now started characters collecting for tiana


----------



## Arundal

Seems that most of the quests for Tiana are 4 plus hours so hopefully they will drop each time


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Seems that most of the quests for Tiana are 4 plus hours so hopefully they will drop each time


I hope so too. Those are some long tasks


----------



## Sandra32

Arundal said:


> Seems that most of the quests for Tiana are 4 plus hours so hopefully they will drop each time



I’m going to level the Mayor one last time - I doubt I will be getting Tiana within the next 24 hours...


----------



## hopemax

I was on my devices when Tiana and Charlotte unlocked.  So I was able to get Charlotte before I got the Radiant chests for the challenge. In my Windows game, I got enough of her items to upgrade her to 2 right away.  Didn't work as nicely in IOS, but I did get both hats and a drop for 1 Compact. I can't spare anyone for the other one, right now, so that will wait until either later at night (when I don't want to send someone on a longer task) or after I get Tiana's items.


----------



## Haley R

I have 4 of the beignets and 1 ear hat for tiana. I’m waiting 16 hours to open up some land


----------



## Arundal

Sandra32 said:


> I’m going to level the Mayor one last time - I doubt I will be getting Tiana within the next 24 hours...



I am leveling more as well. May be a day or two lol


----------



## Hoodie

This is going to be a grind.  I've had 1 hat and 2 beignets drop all day.

And I have no conflicts - even ready to level up Charlotte.


----------



## LeCras

2 beignets and 3 hats so far...


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 4 beignets and 3 hats.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Is anyone else having issues with the game crashing? I haven't been able to load the game since you could get Tiana.


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the game crashing? I haven't been able to load the game since you could get Tiana.


My game crashed once earlier today, but it’s been fine since


----------



## CallieMar

I’m at 6 beignets and 6 hats.


----------



## Arundal

CallieMar said:


> I’m at 6 beignets and 6 hats.



Slow drops for me - 2 beignets and 0 hats going to be a tough collection for Tiana.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Haley R said:


> My game crashed once earlier today, but it’s been fine since


I can't get past the load screen. I've restarted the iPad but I don't want to delete and download the game again.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Sandra32 said:


> I’m going to level the Mayor one last time - I doubt I will be getting Tiana within the next 24 hours...



I made the same choice...today, finally...the very last drop for the Mayor - so he’s on his way to L10. Yippee!!!

My only non-PatF character that still needs to level is Cri-Kee...who is making verrry slow progress towards L6.


----------



## RebeccaRL

CallieMar said:


> I’m at 6 beignets and 6 hats.



Wow - happy for you!  
I’ve only had 1 beignet drop since 10a today.  At least, I have received 6 hats for her today.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Hoodie said:


> This is going to be a grind.  I've had 1 hat and 2 beignets drop all day.
> 
> And I have no conflicts - even ready to level up Charlotte.



Agree!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Disney_Princess83 said:


> I can't get past the load screen. I've restarted the iPad but I don't want to delete and download the game again.



Oh no - that’s terrible. I’m sure you’ve contacted Gameloft and I hope they respond quickly.


----------



## mara512

I have 3 hats and 3 beignets. This is going to take awhile.


----------



## Haley R

No drops in the last 4 hours


----------



## RebeccaRL

Haley R said:


> No drops in the last 4 hours



Same. 
Sigh.


----------



## hopemax

I am also experiencing a beignet deficiency.  In IOS, I am at 6/8, not too bad.  In Windows I am at 2/8


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 6/7 which I don’t think is too bad for one day when the drops take at least 4 hours if not longer. I imagine it’ll take another two days for me to welcome tiana.


----------



## mikegood2

Heading to bed with 8/15 Beignets and 7/14 Ear hats. Would love to be able to start welcoming Tiana by this time tomorrow night, but expecting it to be some time Sunday.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Heading to bed with 8/15 Beignets and 7/14 Ear hats. Would love to be able to start welcoming Tiana by this time tomorrow night, but expecting it to be some time Sunday.



I have just collected for the morning and starting at 8/15 and 4/14 so agreed probably Sunday.


----------



## Osum

I’m at 7/15 and 9/14 this morning. Feeling pretty good, but still don’t think I’ll finish it today.


----------



## mara512

After this mornings collection I am at 10 and 5. Hopeful but guessing it will be tomorrow before my Kingdom sees Tiana.


----------



## KPach525

Jumping in, I’m at 11 and 3, hats are really not dropping. But I do have an unfortunate ear token overlap with A.Tremaine who is at 15 of 30 needed. Oof


----------



## karmstr112

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the game crashing? I haven't been able to load the game since you could get Tiana.



My game has been crashing every couple of days since the trophy event. Gameloft said they were working on the problem.


----------



## karmstr112

mara512 said:


> After this mornings collection I am at 10 and 5. Hopeful but guessing it will be tomorrow before my Kingdom sees Tiana.



After my collecting this morning, I'm at 6/7. I agree it will probably be tomorrow before welcoming Tiana.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> Heading to bed with 8/15 Beignets and 7/14 Ear hats. Would love to be able to start welcoming Tiana by this time tomorrow night, but expecting it to be some time Sunday.



After only having 1 beignet drop all day yesterday, I woke up this morning and now have...wait for it...2 more...for a grand total of 3. Still only 6 hats - same as when I went to bed last night. And I have no collection conflicts. 
Good grief.


----------



## RebeccaRL

karmstr112 said:


> My game has been crashing every couple of days since the trophy event. Gameloft said they were working on the problem.



That stinks. 
So now I am grateful for my (very few) Tiana token drops.


----------



## hopemax

Bathroom break drops went pretty well this morning, in both games.  At 9/14 in IOS, and 8/13 in Windows.  My morning drops will hit in about 45 minutes.  There's a chance I could get Tiana today, depending on how successful those drops are for beignets and Charlotte+Naveen's 2 hr task during the day.

Also, just wanted to say that the Mickey Beignets at Port Orleans - French Quarter were really good this trip.  We also had beignets at Universal's Mardi Gras.  Good, but not as good.  But at Universal we got a lot of beads during the parade.  Both things WAY better than the snowstorm that is on its way, scheduled for this afternoon and evening.

EDIT:  Morning drops - down to 4 more beignets in IOS!  Windows, not so great only picked up one beignet.  Annoyed the last hat didn't drop.


----------



## RebeccaRL

I just accidentally tapped a trophy and landed on a leaderboard where #1 already has 23 trophies in the first 30 minutes. 
Sigh.


----------



## PrincessP

I am at 9 and 10 on Tiana items.

Naveen and Eudora ready for 7
Louis lvl 5
Mama Odie ready for 5
Charlotte lvl 2

204 gumbo
50K+ EC


----------



## Arundal

RebeccaRL said:


> I just accidentally tapped a trophy and landed on a leaderboard where #1 already has 23 trophies in the first 30 minutes.
> Sigh.



Trophy tappers  are the hardest to not collect as they are on quests we need for EC and buildings if collecting magic still.


----------



## Haley R

After my morning drops I’m at 10/10. I’m pretty happy with that!


----------



## Hoodie

After this morning 9 beignets and 4 hats. 43k EC and 130 gumbo.  Not going to check a lot today given the long tasks. Just hoping to finish the beignets today and do decently on the hats. Dont care about the trophies.

Reddit had the calendar or rewards posted for March and it includes radiant/event chests at the end of the month. Looks like we may be looking at another short turn around, which is a tad annoying.


----------



## RebeccaRL

hopemax said:


> Bathroom break drops went pretty well this morning, in both games.  At 9/14 in IOS, and 8/13 in Windows.  My morning drops will hit in about 45 minutes.  There's a chance I could get Tiana today, depending on how successful those drops are for beignets and Charlotte+Naveen's 2 hr task during the day.
> 
> Also, just wanted to say that the Mickey Beignets at Port Orleans - French Quarter were really good this trip.  We also had beignets at Universal's Mardi Gras.  Good, but not as good.  But at Universal we got a lot of beads during the parade.  Both things WAY better than the snowstorm that is on its way, scheduled for this afternoon and evening.
> 
> EDIT:  Morning drops - down to 4 more beignets in IOS!  Windows, not so great only picked up one beignet.  Annoyed the last hat didn't drop.



Yay for your great drop rates!
And, as we say in the south, bless your heart...more snow!?!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Hoodie said:


> After this morning 9 beignets and 4 hats. 43k EC and 130 gumbo.  Not going to check a lot today given the long tasks. Just hoping to finish the beignets today and do decently on the hats. Dont care about the trophies.
> 
> Reddit had the calendar or rewards posted for March and it includes radiant/event chests at the end of the month. Looks like we may be looking at another short turn around, which is a tad annoying.



Thanks for the Reddit update. 
Sigh.


----------



## hopemax

Hoodie said:


> Reddit had the calendar or rewards posted for March and it includes radiant/event chests at the end of the month. Looks like we may be looking at another short turn around, which is a tad annoying.



Yeah, I was just coming here to post, and saw that you beat me too it.  Looks like a Tower Challenge might be starting March 21.  I thought we were due for regular content next.  Sigh.  I'm guessing it won't finish by the time we leave for London on 4/12, which means I won't be able to get the character in my Windows game (it does not travel anywhere but my Dad's house).

Guesses based on the Elephant Throne decoration that appears, is that it will be an Aladdin Character (or possibly something to do with the live-action Dumbo release).  Also, March 17th is the 3rd anniversary hat stand.


----------



## RebeccaRL

hopemax said:


> Yeah, I was just coming here to post, and saw that you beat me too it.  Looks like a Tower Challenge might be starting March 21.  I thought we were due for regular content next.  Sigh.  I'm guessing it won't finish by the time we leave for London on 4/12, which means I won't be able to get the character in my Windows game (it does not travel anywhere but my Dad's house).
> 
> Guesses based on the Elephant Throne decoration that appears, is that it will be an Aladdin Character (or possibly something to do with the live-action Dumbo release).  Also, March 17th is the 3rd anniversary hat stand.



But...but...London...I love London...do you have touring plans - day trips?


----------



## hopemax

RebeccaRL said:


> But...but...London...I love London...do you have touring plans - day trips?



We went in March 2017, and we did a bunch of the normal tourist things.  British Museum, Tower of London, day tour to Stonehenge and Bath, Greenwich, War Rooms, Tower Bridge and a bunch of smaller things because we bought a London Pass.  This trip is so my husband go to the soccer game between Blackburn Rovers (the team he follows) and Queen's Park Rangers.  So while, eventually, we will figure out what things we want to do, we won't have a full tourist plan.  I'll probably go back to the British Museum when he is at the game. I want to go the Victoria & Albert Museum and probably St. Paul's Cathedral (the dome was under rehab the first trip), we're mostly playing things by ear.  There is some shopping we didn't get done on the first trip (there is a book market under Waterloo Bridge my husband wants to go to, and I just like markets in general) and I just want to wander around parks and such.  Go back to Greenwich.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Bathroom break drops went pretty well this morning, in both games.  At 9/14 in IOS, and 8/13 in Windows.  My morning drops will hit in about 45 minutes.  There's a chance I could get Tiana today, depending on how successful those drops are for beignets and Charlotte+Naveen's 2 hr task during the day.
> 
> Also, just wanted to say that the Mickey Beignets at Port Orleans - French Quarter were really good this trip.  We also had beignets at Universal's Mardi Gras.  Good, but not as good.  But at Universal we got a lot of beads during the parade.  Both things WAY better than the snowstorm that is on its way, scheduled for this afternoon and evening.
> 
> EDIT:  Morning drops - down to 4 more beignets in IOS!  Windows, not so great only picked up one beignet.  Annoyed the last hat didn't drop.



*COMPLETELY INAPPROPRIATE POST!!! *I don't think any of us really need to know about your “bathroom  break drops” 

Please be advised that you will be reported if you ever advise us of “bathroom break drops” again!


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> *COMPLETELY INAPPROPRIATE POST!!! *I don't think any of us really need to know about your “breakfast break drops”
> 
> Please be advised that you will be reported if you ever advise us of “bathroom break drops” again!


Speak for yourself....I was interested in the bathroom break saga


----------



## CallieMar

I just need one more Tiana hat. Kind of surprised at how good my drops have been, since I haven’t used gems to speed up or anything. 

I got my calendar reward but the mini event didn’t pop up for another 5 minutes, after I had already collected from my buildings. Means I can delay getting on a leaderboard but kinda weird.

I opened up a platinum chest this morning and got the ice rink finally. Not like I need it anymore...


----------



## RebeccaRL

hopemax said:


> We went in March 2017, and we did a bunch of the normal tourist things.  British Museum, Tower of London, day tour to Stonehenge and Bath, Greenwich, War Rooms, Tower Bridge and a bunch of smaller things because we bought a London Pass.  This trip is so my husband go to the soccer game between Blackburn Rovers (the team he follows) and Queen's Park Rangers.  So while, eventually, we will figure out what things we want to do, we won't have a full tourist plan.  I'll probably go back to the British Museum when he is at the game. I want to go the Victoria & Albert Museum and probably St. Paul's Cathedral (the dome was under rehab the first trip), we're mostly playing things by ear.  There is some shopping we didn't get done on the first trip (there is a book market under Waterloo Bridge my husband wants to go to, and I just like markets in general) and I just want to wander around parks and such.  Go back to Greenwich.



Swoon. 
I took day trips on my own via the train to both Hampton Court and Windsor...easy peasy and incredible places to visit.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> *COMPLETELY INAPPROPRIATE POST!!! *I don't think any of us really need to know about your “breakfast break drops”
> 
> Please be advised that you will be reported if you ever advise us of “bathroom break drops” again!


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> We went in March 2017, and we did a bunch of the normal tourist things.  British Museum, Tower of London, day tour to Stonehenge and Bath, Greenwich, War Rooms, Tower Bridge and a bunch of smaller things because we bought a London Pass.  This trip is so my husband go to the soccer game between Blackburn Rovers (the team he follows) and Queen's Park Rangers.  So while, eventually, we will figure out what things we want to do, we won't have a full tourist plan.  I'll probably go back to the British Museum when he is at the game. I want to go the Victoria & Albert Museum and probably St. Paul's Cathedral (the dome was under rehab the first trip), we're mostly playing things by ear.  There is some shopping we didn't get done on the first trip (there is a book market under Waterloo Bridge my husband wants to go to, and I just like markets in general) and I just want to wander around parks and such.  Go back to Greenwich.



Fun!  I love London.  I second the recommendation for Hampton and Windsor.  Also if you are either a Harry Potter fan or  just like to see how movies are made, I highly recommend the Warner Bros. Harry Potter Studios tour in Watford.  I wasn't sure if it would be a waste of time since we were in London after all, but it was totally worth it (and is open late so we went after touring downtown)!


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Tiana now!


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> Fun!  I love London.  I second the recommendation for Hampton and Windsor.  Also if you are either a Harry Potter fan or  just like to see how movies are made, I highly recommend the Warner Bros. Harry Potter Studios tour in Watford.  I wasn't sure if it would be a waste of time since we were in London after all, but it was totally worth it (and is open late so we went after touring downtown)!



I'm saving the Harry Potter tour for the eventual trip when we go with my Dad to Disneyland Paris.  I want to fly one direction in/out of London, do a few days, including the tour and take the Eurostar to go between London and Paris, just to do it.  This is also supposed to be a "cheap" trip that we didn't plan on taking but are only doing because of the game and that our tax return was bigger than we expected because of my husband's mid-year job change.  So we are intentionally doing more free/cheap stuff.  Otherwise, we would do another The English Bus tour.  We really enjoyed the Stonehenge/Bath tour from the first trip.  That actually took us to a Harry Potter "Secret Place."  They don't like people sharing what the secret place actually is, but I would answer via PM if someone is really curious.


----------



## mara512

CallieMar said:


> Welcoming Tiana now!



Wow nice!   I need 5 more hats.


----------



## hopemax

And in a come from behind surprise, Windows game reaches the finish line first (at least this one).  Tiana is being Welcomed.  IOS game, drops dried up and I still need 2 more beignets.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m only at 10/7 for tiana so it’s definitely not happening today for me. Oh well


----------



## Haley R

I believe I’m at 12 and 12 (or 13/12?)


----------



## mmmears

I'm at 12 & 11.  It's slow going over here today.


----------



## Hoodie

Only need 4 more hats for Tiana, so hopefully will be welcoming her in the morning after collections. 

In non-event news, all of my parade floats gave me gems in the last round. I dont think that has ever happened before.


----------



## Haley R

I just need 2 more beignets and then I can welcome tiana!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I just need 2 more beignets and then I can welcome tiana!



Funny how drops items can very from person to person. I collected my final beignet about 8 hours ago, but I still need 3 more of Tiana’s Ear Hats.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Funny how drops items can very from person to person. I collected my final beignet about 8 hours ago, but I still need 3 more of Tiana’s Ear Hats.



Yep.  I still need 2 ear hats.


----------



## hopemax

Bedtime update.  Windows - Tiana is in the park, and I had the drops to get her to level 2.  She opens a ton of tasks, including the Comfy costume.  But that is still locked for 2 days 10 hours.  The top task is a joint one with Eudora, but she is on an 8 hour beignet collection so that will have to wait until morning.  In IOS, I got the final beignets and so Tiana is in the process of being Welcomed.

My husband went to the Colorado Rapids home opener.  Temperature was 15 degrees.  It's now 8 degrees and we have almost 3" of snow.  I should have stayed at my Dad's


----------



## Haley R

Welcoming tiana now! I won’t get started with her until I wake up


----------



## mara512

Well I needed 4 more hats at bedtime and after this mornings collection.......I still need 4 more hats. I hope this is not an indication of the rest of the day.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> Well I needed 4 more hats at bedtime and after this mornings collection.......I still need 4 more hats. I hope this is not an indication of the rest of the day.



My morning collection left me still needing 4 more hats so maybe some time today for Tiana


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Tiana this morning.   Eudora needs to be at 6 for her joint task with Tiana, so I started leveling her up to six. In the meantime, I sent Tiana and Charlotte on their joint task for six hours.  By the time that is over, I should have the last beignet to get to 2, and then I can level Charlotte to 4.  Not sure how long the joint task for Tiana and Eudora will be.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Welcomed Tiana this morning.   Eudora needs to be at 6 for her joint task with Tiana, so I started leveling her up to six. In the meantime, I sent Tiana and Charlotte on their joint task for six hours.  By the time that is over, I should have the last beignet to get to 2, and then I can level Charlotte to 4.  *Not sure how long the joint task for Tiana and Eudora will be.*



It's 2 hours.  

Glad I had Eudora at 6 already.  A Reddit post, talking about what to do while we wait for the Comfy costume, mentioned leveling up Eudora to 6 and also Mama Odie to 4.  That may be necessary to build the next attraction.  So she was first in my upgrade character list after getting Tiana to 2 (both games) and Charlotte to 3 (both games).  It was previously mentioned Naveen needs to be 6 to complete the event as well, so he's next on my Windows game upgrade list.  IOS, I think I'm good with everyone and it's just leveling for leveling sake, except Tiana (not sure what she has to be, but it's late in the game now, so I'm guessing 3 will be good enough).


----------



## supernova

RebeccaRL said:


> Swoon.
> I took day trips on my own via the train to both Hampton Court and Windsor...easy peasy and incredible places to visit.





hopemax said:


> I'm saving the Harry Potter tour for the eventual trip when we go with my Dad to Disneyland Paris.  I want to fly one direction in/out of London, do a few days, including the tour and take the Eurostar to go between London and Paris, just to do it.


While visiting family in England (Westcliff-on-Sea) a few years ago, I decided to look into a brief solo excursion to Disneyland Paris.  I booked tickets on the EuroStar, and _somehow_ found my way on the local underground Victoria Station (end of the line) to King's Cross.  There was track work being done on that line, so I had to switch at the Liverpool Station.  Granted I have ZERO idea what the heck I was doing, and being a street-savvy New Yorker, I refused to ask directions from the locals.  So I just followed along and somehow found my way there.  I expected the EuroStar to be a straight shot, but I remember having to switch somewhere in France.  And I nearly missed my gate, which closed at some random time.  Thought I would be able to explore the station for a bit, but when I went over to speak to one of the agents, she told me to get inside and swung a small gate open for me.

Anyway, before I left Westcliff-on-Sea, I booked myself into the Hotel New York, which was annoying.  I didn't fly from JFK to Heathrow and then travel by train to France to stay in a New York hotel, but it was supposedly the only one with vacancy.  Which was nonsense because the park was a ghost town.  They also force you to buy three days of tickets with a hotel, so I had to stay there longer than I wanted.  Not enough to do there for three days.

When I tell you ZERO planning went into this trip... I basically sat down at their computer, checked out prices for EuroStar, booked the hotel and bought the park tickets online, and got dropped off at the local Victoria Station.  Not a clue where I was going, no research on Disneyland Paris.  Total seat-of-my-pants trip, all done solo.  And since this was about eight years ago, cell technology wasn't where it is today, and I had no working phone.  All communication back home in England was done through Facebook and email.  The phone in my room had been set to Dutch, of all languages, and I couldn't understand the prompts to change the language.  Folks at the hotel were less than helpful or friendly.  Completely par for the course in France... miserable human beings that they are.  Park cigarette butt holders are PACKED.  Never cleaned out and man, those people smoke like fiends.  Another thing I noticed about the parks is that there is no lining up for characters.  Just a bunch of local rude children (and adults) pushing in front of you to get their picture.  If France sank into the North Atlantic, I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> It's 2 hours.
> 
> Glad I had Eudora at 6 already.  A Reddit post, talking about what to do while we wait for the Comfy costume, mentioned leveling up Eudora to 6 and also Mama Odie to 4.  That may be necessary to build the next attraction.  So she was first in my upgrade character list after getting Tiana to 2 (both games) and Charlotte to 3 (both games).  It was previously mentioned Naveen needs to be 6 to complete the event as well, so he's next on my Windows game upgrade list.  IOS, I think I'm good with everyone and it's just leveling for leveling sake, except Tiana (not sure what she has to be, but it's late in the game now, so I'm guessing 3 will be good enough).


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sandra32

mikegood2 said:


> Funny how drops items can very from person to person. I collected my final beignet about 8 hours ago, but I still need 3 more of Tiana’s Ear Hats.



2 more hats for Tiana. Might not happen today


----------



## hopemax

After the 2 hour joint task is building Mama Odie’s Tree. Only 4 hour construction time, 14,000 EC. 

I expected there to be more time wasting before we got to something useful.


----------



## mmmears

I went to bed early and woke up to find I got the last ear hat, so I'm welcoming Tiana now.  Eudora and Naveen are both at 6 already, but I haven't leveled Charlotte up so she's still at 1.  



supernova said:


> While visiting family in England (Westcliff-on-Sea) a few years ago, I decided to look into a brief solo excursion to Disneyland Paris.  I booked tickets on the EuroStar, and _somehow_ found my way on the local underground Victoria Station (end of the line) to King's Cross.  There was track work being done on that line, so I had to switch at the Liverpool Station.  Granted I have ZERO idea what the heck I was doing, and being a street-savvy New Yorker, I refused to ask directions from the locals.  So I just followed along and somehow found my way there.  I expected the EuroStar to be a straight shot, but I remember having to switch somewhere in France.  And I nearly missed my gate, which closed at some random time.  Thought I would be able to explore the station for a bit, but when I went over to speak to one of the agents, she told me to get inside and swung a small gate open for me.
> 
> Anyway, before I left Westcliff-on-Sea, I booked myself into the Hotel New York, which was annoying.  I didn't fly from JFK to Heathrow and then travel by train to France to stay in a New York hotel, but it was supposedly the only one with vacancy.  Which was nonsense because the park was a ghost town.  They also force you to buy three days of tickets with a hotel, so I had to stay there longer than I wanted.  Not enough to do there for three days.
> 
> When I tell you ZERO planning went into this trip... I basically sat down at their computer, checked out prices for EuroStar, booked the hotel and bought the park tickets online, and got dropped off at the local Victoria Station.  Not a clue where I was going, no research on Disneyland Paris.  Total seat-of-my-pants trip, all done solo.  And since this was about eight years ago, cell technology wasn't where it is today, and I had no working phone.  All communication back home in England was done through Facebook and email.  The phone in my room had been set to Dutch, of all languages, and I couldn't understand the prompts to change the language.  Folks at the hotel were less than helpful or friendly.  Completely par for the course in France... miserable human beings that they are.  Park cigarette butt holders are PACKED.  Never cleaned out and man, those people smoke like fiends.  Another thing I noticed about the parks is that there is no lining up for characters.  Just a bunch of local rude children (and adults) pushing in front of you to get their picture.  If France sank into the North Atlantic, I wouldn't miss it.



I love travel stories like yours.  I've taken the Eurostar, but in the other direction, and it's only a straight shot if you go into Paris, not into Marne la Valee from what I remember.  We were in Europe a few years back and had decided not to go to DLP, but after almost 4 weeks of museums and such DD and I just wanted to have some silly fun (she was a tween at that point) so I talked to the concierge at our hotel in Paris and they told me how to get to DLP.  So it's afternoon (the morning was Tour Eiffel and the D'Orsay), I haven't done any planning at all, and we show up and buy one day tickets, the day before Easter.  It was a zoo, we didn't know where to go or what to do, and all I remembered was that people said the HM was different and better.  So we rode that, Pirates, and a few other things despite the long lines.  And then had a bad experience trying to get something to eat and went back to Paris.  Not ideal, and now when we go anywhere near DLP both DH and DD won't even consider a visit.    He's interested in Disney Sea, but not DLP.


----------



## Hoodie

mara512 said:


> Well I needed 4 more hats at bedtime and after this mornings collection.......I still need 4 more hats. I hope this is not an indication of the rest of the day.


I had the same thing happen.  Have gotten 2 since, but was pretty annoyed that not one dropped overnight.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> While visiting family in England (Westcliff-on-Sea) a few years ago, I decided to look into a brief solo excursion to Disneyland Paris.  I booked tickets on the EuroStar, and _somehow_ found my way on the local underground Victoria Station (end of the line) to King's Cross.  There was track work being done on that line, so I had to switch at the Liverpool Station.  Granted I have ZERO idea what the heck I was doing, and being a street-savvy New Yorker, I refused to ask directions from the locals.  So I just followed along and somehow found my way there.  I expected the EuroStar to be a straight shot, but I remember having to switch somewhere in France.  And I nearly missed my gate, which closed at some random time.  Thought I would be able to explore the station for a bit, but when I went over to speak to one of the agents, she told me to get inside and swung a small gate open for me.
> 
> Anyway, before I left Westcliff-on-Sea, I booked myself into the Hotel New York, which was annoying.  I didn't fly from JFK to Heathrow and then travel by train to France to stay in a New York hotel, but it was supposedly the only one with vacancy.  Which was nonsense because the park was a ghost town.  They also force you to buy three days of tickets with a hotel, so I had to stay there longer than I wanted.  Not enough to do there for three days.
> 
> When I tell you ZERO planning went into this trip... I basically sat down at their computer, checked out prices for EuroStar, booked the hotel and bought the park tickets online, and got dropped off at the local Victoria Station.  Not a clue where I was going, no research on Disneyland Paris.  Total seat-of-my-pants trip, all done solo.  And since this was about eight years ago, cell technology wasn't where it is today, and I had no working phone.  All communication back home in England was done through Facebook and email.  The phone in my room had been set to Dutch, of all languages, and I couldn't understand the prompts to change the language.  Folks at the hotel were less than helpful or friendly.  Completely par for the course in France... miserable human beings that they are.  Park cigarette butt holders are PACKED.  Never cleaned out and man, those people smoke like fiends.  Another thing I noticed about the parks is that there is no lining up for characters.  Just a bunch of local rude children (and adults) pushing in front of you to get their picture.  If France sank into the North Atlantic, I wouldn't miss it.



I love this...I could picture all of the events because you described it so vividly.  Sometimes, “seat of the pants” can be great and, although I am a compulsive planner,  I love the freedom to mix it up depending on mood/what’s available.

Thanks for sharing!

PS - my husband is from the Pacific Northwest and he refuses to ask for directions too.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mara512 said:


> Well I needed 4 more hats at bedtime and after this mornings collection.......I still need 4 more hats. I hope this is not an indication of the rest of the day.



Me too.


----------



## Arundal

RebeccaRL said:


> Me too.



I managed to get two more hats but still need two more and just not dropping. Nothing all morning maybe this afternoon.


----------



## mara512

Hoodie said:


> I had the same thing happen.  Have gotten 2 since, but was pretty annoyed that not one dropped overnight.



Just collected again and got 1.   I may not see Tiana today.


----------



## xthebowdenx

The two for one has arrived. This time to banish shadow spirits.


----------



## LeCras

Got Tiana earlier today and have completed the quest she has with Charlotte. She's now on the two hour quest with Eudora. Levels as follows:

Naveen - 6
Tiana - 3
Eudora - 6
Charlotte - 3
Louis - 5
Mama Odie - 5

Cri-Kee is level 6 - all the rest are maxed out, so I feel like I'm pretty much caught up with the game at this point. Really enjoying this event, despite Princess and the Frog not being one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Haley R

I have charlotte and tiana on their 6 hr quest while Eudora levels up to 6. I only have Charlotte at 1. I probably won’t level her up until she needs it. Mama Odie is already at 4 so that’s good.


----------



## hopemax

Once the Tree is done, Tiana and Mama Odie have a 2 hr task.


----------



## karmstr112

hopemax said:


> It's 2 hours.
> 
> Glad I had Eudora at 6 already.  A Reddit post, talking about what to do while we wait for the Comfy costume, mentioned leveling up Eudora to 6 and also Mama Odie to 4.  That may be necessary to build the next attraction.  So she was first in my upgrade character list after getting Tiana to 2 (both games) and Charlotte to 3 (both games).  It was previously mentioned Naveen needs to be 6 to complete the event as well, so he's next on my Windows game upgrade list.  IOS, I think I'm good with everyone and it's just leveling for leveling sake, except Tiana (not sure what she has to be, but it's late in the game now, so I'm guessing 3 will be good enough).



Any idea where Louie needs to be for the end of the event? He's stuck at 5 now.


----------



## Hoodie

Finally welcoming Tiana. Everyone else is already at their "needed" levels, but ready to level up again.  Hoping Tiana tokens drop for her so I can get her to 2 immediately. I know she needs to get to 4.


----------



## hopemax

karmstr112 said:


> Any idea where Louie needs to be for the end of the event? He's stuck at 5 now.



The Premium characters don't need to be leveled to complete event tasks.  But it can be helpful to have them at a higher level for token drop options.  According to the Reddit thread, Louis will have all the token options at level 5.

The predictions for everyone on Reddit are:

Eudora, Naveen: 6
Mama Odie, Tiana: 4
Dr. Facilier: 2
Louis: 5 (for tokens)
Charlotte: 2-4 (for tokens)

And since I have the thread open, here are the predicted remaining goals

Comfy Tiana Costume:  14,000EC, 10 Ears, 15 Glitch Fabric, 9 Comfy Fabric
Dr. Facilier: 12,000EC, 60 Gumbo, 7 Necklaces, 7 Ears

Oooh, and there it is, the 2 token things

Fight Shadow Spirits--need 2 lanterns and 1 lotus candle, must defeat 5 spirits

Also, we will battle with Dr. Facilier.  12 rounds in total, 2 hour cycle.  All characters can battle.


----------



## cpc7857

How big is Mama Odie's Tree?  I'm trying to figure out in advance what to put in storage to make room (waiting for one more Tiana ear hat).


----------



## karmstr112

hopemax said:


> Once the Tree is done, Tiana and Mama Odie have a 2 hr task.



I must have missed it, what has to be done before building the tree? I've welcomed Tiana, then moved her to level 2 and Charlotte to level 3. Now they are off on their 6 hour task since Eudora is tied up for the next couple of hours.


----------



## LeCras

cpc7857 said:


> How big is Mama Odie's Tree?  I'm trying to figure out in advance what to put in storage to make room (waiting for one more Tiana ear hat).



I just checked, 10x10 it looks like. Not very big.


----------



## hopemax

karmstr112 said:


> I must have missed it, what has to be done before building the tree? I've welcomed Tiana, then moved her to level 2 and Charlotte to level 3. Now they are off on their 6 hour task since Eudora is tied up for the next couple of hours.



Just the 2 hour task with Tiana+Eudora.


----------



## karmstr112

hopemax said:


> The Premium characters don't need to be leveled to complete event tasks.  But it can be helpful to have them at a higher level for token drop options.  According to the Reddit thread, Louis will have all the token options at level 5.
> 
> The predictions for everyone on Reddit are:
> 
> Eudora, Naveen: 6
> Mama Odie, Tiana: 4
> Dr. Facilier: 2
> Louis: 5 (for tokens)
> Charlotte: 2-4 (for tokens)
> 
> And since I have the thread open, here are the predicted remaining goals
> 
> Comfy Tiana Costume:  14,000EC, 10 Ears, 15 Glitch Fabric, 9 Comfy Fabric
> Dr. Facilier: 12,000EC, 60 Gumbo, 7 Necklaces, 7 Ears
> 
> Oooh, and there it is, the 2 token things
> 
> Fight Shadow Spirits--need 2 lanterns and 1 lotus candle, must defeat 5 spirits
> 
> Also, we will battle with Dr. Facilier.  12 rounds in total, 2 hour cycle.  All characters can battle.



Thanks for all the info! Looks like if I just need to up Charlotte to 4. The pace of this event has been pretty good so far; unfortunately it looks like it will ramp up at the end.


----------



## mikegood2

Feel like I always mess something up with sending people out on jobs in events and this is that time for me. Finally finished welcoming Tiana and went to send her out on her first quest with Eudora. To my surprise I sent Eudora out on the 6 hour job for Tianas Beignets and she won’t be done for 3 and 1/2 hours. To make it even more annoying I collected the final Beignets I needed a few minutes later.   I knew I needed her, so I intentionally made sure I didn’t send any PatF characters out on jobs that took longer to welcome Tianna. Obviously I screwed that up and my guess is I though I was sending another character out for that job.? 

*Edit*: Decided to bite the bullet and do something I rarely do, spend the 14 gems to speed Eudora up. Figure the 20 gems for completing the PatF set and the 20 gems I should get for top 10 in Striking Gold, takes most of the sting in spending it out.


----------



## KPach525

xthebowdenx said:


> The two for one has arrived. This time to banish shadow spirits.


Any more context? When? Why?


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Any more context? When? Why?



After Tiana+Mama Odie finish their 2 hour task, the next task is to defeat 5 Shadow Spirits (to weaken Dr. Facilier).  It takes 2 lanterns and 1 lotus candle per shadow spirit.  Most of the tasks are 4 hour tasks.  Some buildings also drop these.

Lotus:  Goofy, Hamm, Mickey, Naveen, Sarge
Lantern: Charlotte(2 or 4 hr depending on task you pick), Eudora, Jessie, Mama Odie, Louis (6hr), Tiana (6hr)


----------



## mara512

I have sent Charlotte and Naveen out every 2 hours today and not one hat.  I am starting to think I may never get Tiana.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> I have sent Charlotte and Naveen out every 2 hours today and not one hat.  I am starting to think I may never get Tiana.



I needed two hats this morning and have only gotten one. Quest after quest coming back empty. If they were not so long I would not mind. But I have someone leveling for two more hours anyway as I rather expected bad drops.


----------



## RebeccaRL

hopemax said:


> The Premium characters don't need to be leveled to complete event tasks.  But it can be helpful to have them at a higher level for token drop options.  According to the Reddit thread, Louis will have all the token options at level 5.
> 
> The predictions for everyone on Reddit are:
> 
> Eudora, Naveen: 6
> Mama Odie, Tiana: 4
> Dr. Facilier: 2
> Louis: 5 (for tokens)
> Charlotte: 2-4 (for tokens)
> 
> And since I have the thread open, here are the predicted remaining goals
> 
> Comfy Tiana Costume:  14,000EC, 10 Ears, 15 Glitch Fabric, 9 Comfy Fabric
> Dr. Facilier: 12,000EC, 60 Gumbo, 7 Necklaces, 7 Ears
> 
> Oooh, and there it is, the 2 token things
> 
> Fight Shadow Spirits--need 2 lanterns and 1 lotus candle, must defeat 5 spirits
> 
> Also, we will battle with Dr. Facilier.  12 rounds in total, 2 hour cycle.  All characters can battle.



Thank you very much for this info!


----------



## RebeccaRL

mara512 said:


> I have sent Charlotte and Naveen out every 2 hours today and not one hat.  I am starting to think I may never get Tiana.



I was so frustrated by my practically nonexistent drops over the last day that I blew through several hundred gems (but, thankfully, ones that I received free from watching videos, etc.). I’ve never used that many gems at once...but it really was worth it because I was so irritated with the lack of drops. Not a good strategy in general but I decided it was better than throwing my device across the room.


----------



## RebeccaRL

Arundal said:


> I needed two hats this morning and have only gotten one. Quest after quest coming back empty. If they were not so long I would not mind. But I have someone leveling for two more hours anyway as I rather expected bad drops.



Very frustrating.


----------



## mmmears

I'm so confused.  Can someone help?
Is it the task with Eudora or Charlotte that opens up the tree?  I have both available, but keep making the wrong move.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> Feel like I always mess something up with sending people out on jobs in events and this is that time for me. Finally finished welcoming Tiana and went to send her out on her first quest with Eudora. To my surprise I sent Eudora out on the 6 hour job for Tianas Beignets and she won’t be done for 3 and 1/2 hours. To make it even more annoying I collected the final Beignets I needed a few minutes later.   I knew I needed her, so I intentionally made sure I didn’t send any PatF characters out on jobs that took longer to welcome Tianna. Obviously I screwed that up and my guess is I though I was sending another character out for that job.?
> 
> *Edit*: Decided to bite the bullet and do something I rarely do, spend the 14 gems to speed Eudora up. Figure the 20 gems for completing the PatF set and the 20 gems I should get for top 10 in Striking Gold, takes most of the sting in spending it out.



At least you only used a few gems for a good reason.


----------



## mikegood2

RebeccaRL said:


> I was so frustrated by my practically nonexistent drops over the last day that I blew through several hundred gems (but, thankfully, ones that I received free from watching videos, etc.). I’ve never used that many gems at once...but it really was worth it because I was so irritated with the lack of drops. Not a good strategy in general but I decided it was better than throwing my device across the room.





RebeccaRL said:


> At least you only used a few gems for a good reason.



Yep, after reading your post, I felt better about my decision.


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> I'm so confused.  Can someone help?
> Is it the task with Eudora or Charlotte that opens up the tree?  I have both available, but keep making the wrong move.


Always do the task at the top of the quest list first. Pretty positive it’s Eudora since Charlotte is a premium character most won’t purchase, and they haven’t been that mean to block people from continuing the event... yet


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> Always do the task at the top of the quest list first. Pretty positive it’s Eudora since Charlotte is a premium character most won’t purchase, and they haven’t been that mean to block people from continuing the event... yet



That's always my instinct as well, but I got confused reading all the posts today and wanted to make sure I don't do anything else to slow down my progress.  Thanks.


----------



## mara512

RebeccaRL said:


> I was so frustrated by my practically nonexistent drops over the last day that I blew through several hundred gems (but, thankfully, ones that I received free from watching videos, etc.). I’ve never used that many gems at once...but it really was worth it because I was so irritated with the lack of drops. Not a good strategy in general but I decided it was better than throwing my device across the room.



Unfortunately I do not have a stock pile of gems so I can’t do that.  I just continue to send everyone possible out and they keep coming back empty.  You would think that there would be some given the length of some of the tasks.

Just collected 3 six hour tasks and nothing.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> The two for one has arrived. This time to banish shadow spirits.


Aaaaarrrrrrgghh


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I'm so confused.  Can someone help?
> Is it the task with Eudora or Charlotte that opens up the tree?  I have both available, but keep making the wrong move.



Eudora.  Remember, Charlotte is a Premium character and wouldn't be required to advance the storyline.


----------



## hopemax

mara512 said:


> Unfortunately I do not have a stock pile of gems so I can’t do that.  I just continue to send everyone possible out and they keep coming back empty.  You would think that there would be some given the length of some of the tasks.
> 
> Just collected 3 six hour tasks and nothing.



I found the pair useless for collecting my beignets too.  It was the other characters that came through.  We still have plenty of time left, so I wouldn't recommend someone blowing through gems right now just because they are trailing another player that had a better drop rate.  Once the Comfy Costume unlocks, then maybe it's worth it, but otherwise if you end up stuck by a time wall for a 24 hours you might be rethinking spending gems to speed things up for no reason.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Unfortunately I do not have a stock pile of gems so I can’t do that.


After the event, no one should have a stockpile of gems.  I think we used 560 (?), so when we start reading about 1,000 gems, we are wither buying characters or buying gems.  Me?  Gameloft is not getting my money.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> After the event, no one should have a stockpile of gems.  I think we used 560 (?), so when we start reading about 1,000 gems, we are wither buying characters or buying gems.  Me?  Gameloft is not getting my money.


I have 30 lol


----------



## hopemax

I feel like I'm swimming in gems.  Okay, not really.  But I have 184 gems in Windows which means I'm close to being able to open another Parade slot, without hopefully, putting myself at a gem disadvantage by the next time we have an event.  In IOS, I have 232 which means I'm getting close to being able to get Rex at 295.  But probably not before the next event, maybe at the conclusion of that one.


----------



## RebeccaRL

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, after reading your post, I felt better about my decision.



If I couldn’t be a good example for others, at least I can misbehave spectacularly!


----------



## RebeccaRL

mara512 said:


> Unfortunately I do not have a stock pile of gems so I can’t do that.  I just continue to send everyone possible out and they keep coming back empty.  You would think that there would be some given the length of some of the tasks.
> 
> Just collected 3 six hour tasks and nothing.



Well, my stockpile is shrinking fast and of course, once it’s gone...I’ll be whining about that instead.

Wishing you “drop magic” and best of luck.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Eudora.  Remember, Charlotte is a Premium character and wouldn't be required to advance the storyline.



Thank you.  It makes logical sense.  I guess I'm preoccupied with other things and I appreciate all the help here.


----------



## RebeccaRL

hopemax said:


> I found the pair useless for collecting my beignets too.  It was the other characters that came through.  We still have plenty of time left, so I wouldn't recommend someone blowing through gems right now just because they are trailing another player that had a better drop rate.  Once the Comfy Costume unlocks, then maybe it's worth it, but otherwise if you end up stuck by a time wall for a 24 hours you might be rethinking spending gems to speed things up for no reason.



Good advice and really, I was not advocating for anyone to fellow my example. Just sharing my frustration. I can justify using gems on getting premium characters and even on leveling characters but I just can’t stand to gamble them away on chests.


----------



## mara512

hopemax said:


> I found the pair useless for collecting my beignets too.  It was the other characters that came through.  We still have plenty of time left, so I wouldn't recommend someone blowing through gems right now just because they are trailing another player that had a better drop rate.  Once the Comfy Costume unlocks, then maybe it's worth it, but otherwise if you end up stuck by a time wall for a 24 hours you might be rethinking spending gems to speed things up for no reason.



I am hoping I hit the time wall as I usually do.  Just seems like forever when trying to get there and feels like time is running out.  I have never used gems to speed things up and don’t plan to start now especially with the next event rumored to be happening so close to the end of this event.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I am hoping I hit the time wall as I usually do.  Just seems like forever when trying to get there and feels like time is running out.  I have never used gems to speed things up and don’t plan to start now especially with the next event rumored to be happening so close to the end of this event.


Wait until the interns put Dr. Facelier up for sale with a full four days to welcome him.  See how many panicky idiots shell out the cash on the very first day for fear if running out of time.


----------



## Haley R

I just sent Eudora and Tiana on their 2 hour task. I also sent Charlotte on her 2 hour task.


----------



## RebeccaRL

RebeccaRL said:


> Good advice and really, I was not advocating for anyone to fellow my example. Just sharing my frustration. I can justify using gems on getting premium characters and even on leveling characters but I just can’t stand to gamble them away on chests.



BTW - just to be clear, I don’t use gems on chests because I tried a couple of times with terrible results...but someone else may have better luck beating the odds  than I did.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> After the event, no one should have a stockpile of gems.  I think we used 560 (?), so when we start reading about 1,000 gems, we are wither buying characters or buying gems.  Me?  Gameloft is not getting my money.



It seems like the gem costs go up every event and it’s actually 650 gems. Charlotte (300), Louis (200) and Tianas Place (150). I’ll still have a stockpile when it’s done, currently at 544 gems, but yeah they are trying to get rid of peoples stockpiles. 

We’ll I think I’ve officially hit the point where I’m tired of this event. Welcomed Tiana over 10 years ago, had the first item collected 2 hours later, but have yet to have a ear hat drop and I’ve sent everyone who can collect out multiple times.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> It seems like the gem costs go up every event and it’s actually 650 gems. Charlotte (300), Louis (200) and Tianas Place (150). I’ll still have a stockpile when it’s done, currently at 544 gems, but yeah they are trying to get rid of peoples stockpiles.
> 
> We’ll I think I’ve officially hit the point where I’m tired of this event. Welcomed Tiana over 10 years ago, had the first item collected 2 hours later, but have yet to have a ear hat drop and I’ve sent everyone who can collect out multiple times.



You forgot the Float (50 gems) and then @supernova also gets the concessions (60 gems) and we will have 2 (Gumbo and Facilier Hat which isn't unlocked yet).  So we theoretically need 820 gems per event.

10 years, huh?


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> You forgot the Float (50 gems) and then @supernova also gets the concessions (60 gems) and we will have 2 (Gumbo and Facilier Hat which isn't unlocked yet).  So we theoretically need 820 gems per event.
> 
> 10 years, huh?




Yeah it's definitely more than it was in the past.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> You forgot the Float (50 gems) and then @supernova also gets the concessions (60 gems) and we will have 2 (Gumbo and Facilier Hat which isn't unlocked yet).  So we theoretically need 820 gems per event.
> 
> 10 years, huh?



Good catch, got, but forgot the float. Yeah, @supernova said he gets the stands. I personally have never seen a value in it, especially with the lack of land. IMO There refusals to give more land deminishes the value of the buildings.

 The 10 years thing was an actual mistake. Obviously I meant decades (or hours).


----------



## Haley R

I’m building the tree now. Tiana is leveled up to 2 and doing a 4 hour task with Eudora.

ETA: apparently I’m at 63 gems. More than I thought but I did get gems from two different parade floats today


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Was traveling this weekend so didn’t get to play as much so onl welcomes Tiana this evening. Eudora was mid task at that point so I am doing the Tiana / Charlotte task overnight and will do the Eudora task first thing in the morning

Hit a trophy earlier than I meant to while online so won’t make tip 10 which is a bummer but oh well.


----------



## Haley R

Do you guys think I should spend the 60 gems for the float? It’ll only leave me with 8 gems


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Do you guys think I should spend the 60 gems for the float? It’ll only leave me with 8 gems



My personal opinion?  No.  But I'm guessing others will have a different opinion.  I don't find them as useful as others, but IMHO if you're going to get it it helps to get it early on in the event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haven't been able to check in the last couple of days.  My internet went down.  On the bright side, I am number 3 on my gold trophy leader board, due to playing offline, so I expect to get some gems tomorrow.  I am currently building the tree. Tiana is at lv 2.  But, my issue is, ever since I got Tiana my game keeps crashing.  Seriously, like every couple minutes.  It took forever to get her to level 2 due to the crashes.  I'm not sure if it has to do with my crappy internet or the game.  Either way...what a pain!!!  Guess I should just  be happy to be online again!  Missed you guys!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> My personal opinion?  No.  But I'm guessing others will have a different opinion.  I don't find them as useful as others, but IMHO if you're going to get it it helps to get it early on in the event.


Honestly, my parade float has given me ziltch this time around.  Usually I am pro floats, but this one has not paid off.  Also, on this note, Ariel and Eric making out on the beach is also giving me nothing.  Poor Cri-kee..the make out sessions are pretty much worthless in my game.  Although, I  do feel like he is going faster than the Mayor, so that is a plus.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> My personal opinion?  No.  But I'm guessing others will have a different opinion.  I don't find them as useful as others, but IMHO if you're going to get it it helps to get it early on in the event.


I’m not gonna spend the gems then. Thanks!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> Do you guys think I should spend the 60 gems for the float? It’ll only leave me with 8 gems





mmmears said:


> My personal opinion?  No.  But I'm guessing others will have a different opinion.  I don't find them as useful as others, but IMHO if you're going to get it it helps to get it early on in the event.





Windwaker4444 said:


> Honestly, my parade float has given me ziltch this time around.  Usually I am pro floats, but this one has not paid off.  Also, on this note, Ariel and Eric making out on the beach is also giving me nothing.  Poor Cri-kee..the make out sessions are pretty much worthless in my game.  Although, I  do feel like he is going faster than the Mayor, so that is a plus.



Like @mmmears said, at this point in the event I wouldn’t. Best time to get a float is right at the start, because it will make you an additional 1000 to 1500 EC a day. So your looking at an additional 25K - 35K which will convert to 12-18 gems when EC converts at the end.

@Windwaker4444 I had decent float item drops early on, but haven’t had much dropping the last few days. I also find Ariel and Erics make out session inappropriate! They need to get their own attraction where they cane make out in the privacy of their own home like Minnie and Mickey, Donald and Daisy, and most of the Prince and Princesses. Hope none of them are messing around with other characters they shouldn’t be, but I have a few suspicions.


----------



## Haley R

Okay the tree has been built. Now tiana and Mama Odie are doing their 2 hour task. There are so many tasks to complete but I guess a lot of them are side quests.


----------



## Hoodie

There are a crazy number of side quests!  It looks like once you complete the 2 for 1 spirit thingy you have to battle Facilier.  This last week is going to be busy, but overall I've liked the pace of this event.


----------



## Wdw1015

Still working on Tiana, just can’t get her drops. Need 3 beignets and 1 ear hat. What annoys me the most is that week long time wall I hit earlier in the event doing nothing and now I feel like I’m scrambling.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Still working on Tiana, just can’t get her drops. Need 3 beignets and 1 ear hat. What annoys me the most is that week long time wall I hit earlier in the event doing nothing and now I feel like I’m scrambling.



I finally welcomed Tiana this morning and quickly got her to level 2 and now waiting on Mama Odie ‘s house to finish and getting people thru quests. So good luck to you it will happen.


----------



## tasmith1993

Sent tiana and Eudora for their 2 hour quest finally. But that drops me down to 6 gumbo and mama odie is only level 3 so I may hit a wall again until I can save up gumbo.


----------



## tweeter

I really like the animation for the Dr. Facilier battle. Charlotte has a mean right hook.


----------



## KPach525

Wdw1015 said:


> What annoys me the most is that week long time wall I hit earlier in the event doing nothing and now I feel like I’m scrambling.


*This!! Spot on, so annoying. *
So not only do we need to defeat Facilier, and welcome him, we also need to scramble for Tiana’s comfy outfit which will 100% interfere with Facilier drops because that’s the game the interns like to play.


----------



## luther10

So everybody, after you defeated Facilier, you have to collect another five ghosts and then battle Facilier a second time... Thats where I am on right now...
I remember in the older events, we also had to battle the villains two times too, right?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Good catch, got, but forgot the float. Yeah, @supernova said he gets the stands. I personally have never seen a value in it, especially with the lack of land. IMO There refusals to give more land deminishes the value of the buildings.
> 
> The 10 years thing was an actual mistake. Obviously I meant decades (or hours).


The only two reasons why I even bother with the concession stands are for the event currency and because the completionist in my won't let me NOT get one of each.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> *This!! Spot on, so annoying. *
> So not only do we need to defeat Facilier, and welcome him, we also need to scramble for Tiana’s comfy outfit which will 100% interfere with Facilier drops because that’s the game the interns like to play.


Costume opens tomorrow, so hopefully that will be something we can wrap up before Faclier unlocks in four days.  The defeating is usually the easiest part because we're not attempting to get tokens that won't drop.  As long as we are on point with sending characters to battle, it'll fly by.


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> So everybody, after you defeated Facilier, you have to collect another five ghosts and then battle Facilier a second time... Thats where I am on right now...
> I remember in the older events, we also had to battle the villains two times too, right?


Yes, and I believe the battles were a bit longer the second time around.  Maybe.


----------



## KPach525

luther10 said:


> So everybody, after you defeated Facilier, you have to collect another five ghosts and then battle Facilier a second time... Thats where I am on right now...
> I remember in the older events, we also had to battle the villains two times too, right?


Good to know, thanks!! I noticed the items for the ghosts were still available but thought that was a glitch.


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Good to know, thanks!! I noticed the items for the ghosts were still available but thought that was a glitch.



It is a glitch.  If you reboot your game, they go away.  I assume they will come back when we need them again, but in the interim if your game reloads, they will disappear.

BTW, don't be like me.  Because it's been so long since we've done Villain battles, I forgot they weren't like Tower Challenges.  You don't have to send the characters off all together.  You can do it one at a time.  So when 4 of your characters are ready to battle, and 2 have 45 min left on their tasks, just send the 4 off and let the other 2 join in later.  I did decide to level Charlotte up, but Naveen, Eudora and Mama Odie could have all been battling sooner.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Costume opens tomorrow, so hopefully that will be something we can wrap up before Faclier unlocks in four days.  The defeating is usually the easiest part because we're not attempting to get tokens that won't drop.  As long as we are on point with sending characters to battle, it'll fly by.


True. I didn’t take the time to look at when we can start welcoming him. Good call


----------



## anya.sparrow

Has anyone had a problem with the game where their event information goes kerblooey?  I went to start working on the items to get Tiana last night on my PC version (ios is still OK), and the game seemed to blow up.  The event currency is gone, Tiana said that she is a limited time only item when she should be available, and my entire quest bar is gone.  I tried to restart the game and it reloaded the original welcome video with Mickey!  Now, the game is back with the Princess and the Frog characters I had already earned, but the event currency, quest info and calendar are all malfunctional.  I tried to click on customer care and it goes to a bad web page...


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the game where their event information goes kerblooey?  I went to start working on the items to get Tiana last night on my PC version (ios is still OK), and the game seemed to blow up.  The event currency is gone, Tiana said that she is a limited time only item when she should be available, and my entire quest bar is gone.  I tried to restart the game and it reloaded the original welcome video with Mickey!  Now, the game is back with the Princess and the Frog characters I had already earned, but the event currency, quest info and calendar are all malfunctional.  I tried to click on customer care and it goes to a bad web page...


First I've heard of it.  Very odd!  A helpdesk ticket to the Gameloft interns who run the game might be a good next move (if things don't automatically correct themselves).


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> I really like the animation for the Dr. Facilier battle. Charlotte has a mean right hook.


Which is weird because the animation for Naveen banishing shadow spirits is basically him standing with his hands on his hips, rocking back and forth.  From the back, it looks like he's peeing on the spirit.


----------



## Mlle_Elizabeth

anya.sparrow said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the game where their event information goes kerblooey?  I went to start working on the items to get Tiana last night on my PC version (ios is still OK), and the game seemed to blow up.  The event currency is gone, Tiana said that she is a limited time only item when she should be available, and my entire quest bar is gone.  I tried to restart the game and it reloaded the original welcome video with Mickey!  Now, the game is back with the Princess and the Frog characters I had already earned, but the event currency, quest info and calendar are all malfunctional.  I tried to click on customer care and it goes to a bad web page...



Long-time reader, first-time poster here.  Anya.Sparrow, if you are playing on a Windows PC, this is an issue many of us have had off and on throughout the PatF event.  My event terminated early 3 times so far.  Twice I only lost my event currency (converted to gems) but one time I lost the entire event.  I have also had problems with losing the tapper mini events a few times.  Gameloft is well aware of the problem and fairly quick to send repairs and/or event currency to get you going again.  There is even an in-game message about it that says they will "look after affected users" after the event actually ends.  If you can't submit a support ticket, contact them on facebook or in the Gameloft forums.  You may have to register to post there if you have not done so before, but it is free.

And while I am posting, thank you to everyone who posts tips and info on what is coming up in events.  It is tremendously helpful.


----------



## mara512

RebeccaRL said:


> Well, my stockpile is shrinking fast and of course, once it’s gone...I’ll be whining about that instead.
> 
> Wishing you “drop magic” and best of luck.



Your wishes Must have worked I was able to welcome Tiana this morning.  Now working on all the tasks before the comfy costume hits.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Wait until the interns put Dr. Facelier up for sale with a full four days to welcome him.  See how many panicky idiots shell out the cash on the very first day for fear if running out of time.



I may feel like time is running out but not enough to drop cash.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Which is weird because the animation for Naveen banishing shadow spirits is basically him standing with his hands on his hips, rocking back and forth.  From the back, it looks like he's peeing on the spirit.
> View attachment 386477



When does the shadow battling start?  I have one more quest to complete so maybe after that.

Edited to ad: just after I typed this the shadow spirits started.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> When does the shadow battling start?  I have one more quest to complete so maybe after that.


You need to clear five of the shadows, and then you can start the battle.


----------



## Haley R

I’m doing good on lanterns but the other token isn’t dropping as well for me and these are some long tasks


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> You need to clear five of the shadows, and then you can start the battle.



Ahh thank you.


----------



## mmmears

Super busy day here, so I haven't been playing and now I'm behind again.  My characters are doing their first battle now.  Sometimes life is more important.  Just hope I can catch up.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wait until the interns put Dr. Facelier up for sale with a full four days to welcome him.  See how many panicky idiots shell out the cash on the very first day for fear if running out of time.



I’m gonna try and see if I can buy 2 Dr. Facelier’s, on the first day! Figure it doesn’t hurt having a spare, right?



supernova said:


> Which is weird because the animation for Naveen banishing shadow spirits is basically him standing with his hands on his hips, rocking back and forth.  From the back, it looks like he's peeing on the spirit.
> View attachment 386477



I thought it was common knowledge that the best way to get rid of spirits is to pee them away!


----------



## RebeccaRL

mara512 said:


> Your wishes Must have worked I was able to welcome Tiana this morning.  Now working on all the tasks before the comfy costume hits.



That’s wonderful!


----------



## RebeccaRL

mmmears said:


> Super busy day here, so I haven't been playing and now I'm behind again.  My characters are doing their first battle now.  Sometimes life is more important.  Just hope I can catch up.



You’re right - RL is more important. 
I believe in you and think you’ll catch up quickly.


----------



## mmmears

RebeccaRL said:


> You’re right - RL is more important.
> I believe in you and think you’ll catch up quickly.



Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

Wow some of you are already on your first battle? I've only successfully beaten one shadow...


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Wow some of you are already on your first battle? I've only successfully beaten one shadow...



The shadows took me all day (not checking in every 2 hours).  The battle's only 2 hours long, times 2.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> The shadows took me all day (not checking in every 2 hours).  The battle's only 2 hours long, times 2.


I've only been able to get one shadow all day. The 4 hour tasks take so long and they come back empty handed a lot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Which is weird because the animation for Naveen banishing shadow spirits is basically him standing with his hands on his hips, rocking back and forth.  From the back, it looks like he's peeing on the spirit.
> View attachment 386477



I mean, if someone peed on me it would signal to me “hey, maybe I am not wanted here”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Unlocked the shadows task last night and this morning got enough items to defeat two of them - hopefully that drop rate continues.  They do seem like pretty song tasks to get the “two for one” items

Hopin the drops for these items don’t cross with the items for Tiana’s comfy outfit - but suspect they will


----------



## supernova

Got my first wish bubble for Charlotte.  Add her to the list of random wishes that already includes Flash and Will Turner.

Also surprised that two of those wishes are gem characters, unless they figure you splurged on gems, here's another way to get extra happiness?  Would be nice if Charlotte's wish granting task wasn't four friggin' hours long.


----------



## Haley R

I’m doing my first battles with dr. Facilier. I have all of the characters fighting him that can


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, if someone peed on me it would signal to me “hey, maybe I am not wanted here”


I suppose this is preferable to watching his _boo_-wel movement.


----------



## Hoodie

Why bother opening Tiana's comfy costume when you can't collect comfy fabric until you welcome Dr. Facilier?  

At least I already have all the glitchy fabric.


----------



## PrincessP

Hoodie said:


> Why bother opening Tiana's comfy costume when you can't collect comfy fabric until you welcome Dr. Facilier?
> 
> At least I already have all the glitchy fabric.



Exactly. I have completed all my battles. Mission task to welcome him, but he doesn’t open for three more days!

Fortunately, the glitch fabric are uncommon drops. I am sure it won’t be that easy for the comfy fabrics.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I suppose this is preferable to watching his _boo_-wel movement.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Hoodie said:


> Why bother opening Tiana's comfy costume when you can't collect comfy fabric until you welcome Dr. Facilier?
> 
> At least I already have all the glitchy fabric.


Me too! At least SOME good came from the epic Mulan outfit failure!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Got my first wish bubble for Charlotte.  Add her to the list of random wishes that already includes Flash and Will Turner.
> 
> Also surprised that two of those wishes are gem characters, unless they figure you splurged on gems, here's another way to get extra happiness?  Would be nice if Charlotte's wish granting task wasn't four friggin' hours long.



I seem to get a lot of wish bubbles for Plinky from the Lilo and Stitch collection


----------



## Peachkins

I'm just happy I don't have to have comfy Tiana to welcome Dr. Facilier (although I do have all the glitchy fabric already apparently, so that's nice).  I really don't care about the costume, but I definitely didn't want to miss out on a character.  I've been pretty happy with this event so far.  Normally I'm barely finishing up parts before the time walls hit, but I've definitely been farther ahead this time.  Collecting two-for-ones now- hopefully they keep dropping like they did this morning after my first collection.  I had enough to take care of two ghosts.


----------



## KPach525

Hoodie said:


> Why bother opening Tiana's comfy costume when you can't collect comfy fabric until you welcome Dr. Facilier?
> 
> At least I already have all the glitchy fabric.


Why am I not surprised this happened. It was all beginning to look a little _too_ easy. 
*heavy sigh*


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> Why am I not surprised this happened. It was all beginning to look a little _too_ easy.
> *heavy sigh*


Annnnddd of course there’s a $$$$ bundle option available for the next 7 days... figures it’s just another cash grab


----------



## mmmears

My little characters got enough "stuff" to defeat the shadows again this morning, so they are starting off on the second  big battle this morning.  Not happy about the costume stuff at all.  Have I mentioned how I hate the costumes?



supernova said:


> Got my first wish bubble for Charlotte.  Add her to the list of random wishes that already includes Flash and Will Turner.
> 
> Also surprised that two of those wishes are gem characters, unless they figure you splurged on gems, here's another way to get extra happiness?  Would be nice if Charlotte's wish granting task wasn't four friggin' hours long.



I got one, too, and wasn't thrilled to see it was 4 hours long.



KPach525 said:


> Why am I not surprised this happened. It was all beginning to look a little _too_ easy.
> *heavy sigh*



Yep.


----------



## Haley R

My characters are fighting dr. Facilier for the second time. Is there a whole other battle with him after this? I’m on my first 12


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> My characters are fighting dr. Facilier for the second time. Is there a whole other battle with him after this? I’m on my first 12


yes.  A second round of the spirits and then another battle.

I'd love to start the second round of spirits, but I've had no lanterns drop.


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> yes.  A second round of the spirits and then another battle.
> 
> I'd love to start the second round of spirits, but I've had no lanterns drop.


Dang why do I have to fight him twice lol. Six against one isn’t good enough odds?


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> My characters are fighting dr. Facilier for the second time. Is there a whole other battle with him after this? I’m on my first 12



You have to beat him 12 times, so it depends on if you have all The PatF characters. If you do you can beat him in 4 hours. I’m currently on my second set of 2/1 Shadow spirits, and know there is another Dr. Facilier fight, but not sure if that one is also 12.

A little farther behind than I’d like to be on the second set of banishing Shadow Spirits. Send all the characters out to collect items before bed and woke up and didn’t collect a single lantern. Just finished my second collection and think everyone who went out for lanterns came back with them, so I currently have 4/5 done. Need 2 more lanterns, so hopefully I should be starting to fight Dr. F a second time in 4 hours.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Why bother opening Tiana's comfy costume when you can't collect comfy fabric until you welcome Dr. Facilier?
> 
> At least I already have all the glitchy fabric.


I think the idea is to at least allow us to get the first fabric.  Then the race will be on to both welcome Facilier and to get the second set of fabric.  Probably just a case of the interns scrambling to study for their midterms and so the logical sequence of events was put off to the side.


----------



## hopemax

KimRonRufus said:


> Me too! At least SOME good came from the epic Mulan outfit failure!



Yeah, I failed to get Ariel's costume in my Windows game because of our travel, but it meant I already have 9 of the 15 glitch fabric.  Which means the next 2 days, can be a nice, leisurely play.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Yeah, I failed to get Ariel's costume in my Windows game because of our travel, but it meant I already have 9 of the 15 glitch fabric.  Which means the next 2 days, can be a nice, leisurely play.


Same here. I couldn’t get ariel’s costume so I’m at 8/15 glitch fabrics


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> You have to beat him 12 times, so it depends on if you have all The PatF characters. If you do you can beat him in 4 hours. I’m currently on my second set of 2/1 Shadow spirits, and know there is another Dr. Facilier fight, but not sure if that one is also 12.
> 
> A little farther behind than I’d like to be on the second set of banishing Shadow Spirits. Send all the characters out to collect items before bed and woke up and didn’t collect a single lantern. Just finished my second collection and think everyone who went out for lanterns came back with them, so I currently have 4/5 done. Need 2 more lanterns, so hopefully I should be starting to fight Dr. F a second time in 4 hours.


I’m not sure how I got behind everyone else when I was doing fine before but I haven’t started collecting for the second set of shadows yet


----------



## Aces86

Haley R said:


> I’m not sure how I got behind everyone else when I was doing fine before but I haven’t started collecting for the second set of shadows yet



I thought I was doing okay, then came on here and read how far everyone is! Lol I’ve only banished one shadow total.


----------



## emilyhuff

Aces86 said:


> I thought I was doing okay, then came on here and read how far everyone is! Lol I’ve only banished one shadow total.



SAME, haha!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I’m not sure how I got behind everyone else when I was doing fine before but I haven’t started collecting for the second set of shadows yet





Aces86 said:


> I thought I was doing okay, then came on here and read how far everyone is! Lol I’ve only banished one shadow total.





emilyhuff said:


> SAME, haha!



I think anytime we see other player(s) ahead of us we just genuinely feel like we are behind. I know I’ve felt behind for the last day or so.

I also think some players have better “luck” than most of us and of course some spend gems to speed things up, which I have no problem with btw. Perfect case in point, I don’t recall ever being ahead of @supernova on leveling any characters or collecting magic or EC. I’m pretty sure he rarely, if ever, spends gems to speed things up, so I think he in general gets better drop rates than me. Or he’s just vastly superior?  

*EDIT*: During an event I'm sure I’ve had an characters leveled higher than his, but that’s probably based more on preference of who we decided to level or hold on leveling. After an event ends he always finished up characters before me.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> I think anytime we see other player(s) ahead of us we just genuinely feel like we are behind. I know I’ve felt behind for the last day or so.
> 
> I also think some players have better “luck” than most of us and of course some spend gems to speed things up, which I have no problem with btw. Perfect case in point, I don’t recall ever being ahead of @supernova on story progress,leveling any characters or collecting magic or EC. I’m pretty sure he rarely, if ever, spends gems to speed things up, so I think he in general gets better drop rates than me. Or he’s just vastly superior?



Intern!  Spy!  We know this. I still don't understand how he has all the premium characters, buildings, concessions without spending a dime.  I am like 8000 gems behind him, to accomplish this, and I have spent $15ish and am a Day 1 player.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I think anytime we see other player(s) ahead of us we just genuinely feel like we are behind. I know I’ve felt behind for the last day or so.
> 
> I also think some players have better “luck” than most of us and of course some spend gems to speed things up, which I have no problem with btw. Perfect case in point, I don’t recall ever being ahead of @supernova on leveling any characters or collecting magic or EC. I’m pretty sure he rarely, if ever, spends gems to speed things up, so I think he in general gets better drop rates than me. Or he’s just vastly superior?
> 
> *EDIT*: During an event I'm sure I’ve had an characters leveled higher than his, but that’s probably based more on preference of who we decided to level or hold on leveling. After an event ends he always finished up characters before me.


Just started the second round of battles, and I think I've only got one of the fabric.  Not too terribly concerned about the useless comfy outfit, although I'll start trying to collect once the 12 rounds of battles are done.

And yes @mikegood2, do recall that many many pages ago someone had revealed me to be the Gameloft mole.  Hehehehe....


----------



## supernova

Even though I had finished the second round of banishing spirits, I was still given the option of continuing to collect for the 2-for-1 tokens.  Had to shut down and restart the game before that cleared for me, so in do check your own game just in case.  Don't want anyone to get a useless lantern when you could be earning a token needed to level up a character.  You're welcome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I think the idea is to at least allow us to get the first fabric.  Then the race will be on to both welcome Facilier and to get the second set of fabric.  Probably just a case of the interns scrambling to study for their midterms and so the logical sequence of events was put off to the side.



yeah, I used all my glitch fabric for Mulan so have to start from scratch on that - also can start on the first item (Tiana ears I think as well)

So between those, getting items for the 2 for 1 for the spirts next round, and fighting Dr Facilier, I have enough cross over as it is with characters right now


----------



## CallieMar

I hit the time wall, and am collecting glitched fabric - I have 9 since I never finished the Mulan Tower challenge. Leveled up Tiana to 4 and just trying to finish collecting for her until Facilier unlocks. Holding off leveling anyone else til he’s been welcomed.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Mlle_Elizabeth said:


> Long-time reader, first-time poster here.  Anya.Sparrow, if you are playing on a Windows PC, this is an issue many of us have had off and on throughout the PatF event.  My event terminated early 3 times so far.  Twice I only lost my event currency (converted to gems) but one time I lost the entire event.  I have also had problems with losing the tapper mini events a few times.  Gameloft is well aware of the problem and fairly quick to send repairs and/or event currency to get you going again.  There is even an in-game message about it that says they will "look after affected users" after the event actually ends.  If you can't submit a support ticket, contact them on facebook or in the Gameloft forums.  You may have to register to post there if you have not done so before, but it is free.
> 
> And while I am posting, thank you to everyone who posts tips and info on what is coming up in events.  It is tremendously helpful.


Thank you for your post.  I did see the in game message and submitted my information to them via their website.  I got an email yesterday stating they were looking into it, but have not heard anything further.  I suspect they are having a lot of users experience this problem.  The big bummer is having spent money on 2 characters and now having almost 2 days of lost progress with no end in sight .  I guess I will try reloading the game again and re-logging in... the whole nine yards.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## tweeter

I hit the Dr. Facilier time wall, so I decided to level Tiana up to 3. Not too concerned about the comfy outfit since I missed out on both Ariel and Mulan. I do have all the glitched fabric and 5 of 10 ears, so I'll wait and see how fast I can welcome Dr. Facilier before I change my mind about the comfy outfit.

Naveen is at 5 ready for 6
Tiana is at 3 ready for 4
Eudora is at 6 ready for 7
Charlotte is at 2 ready for 3
Louis is at 5 ready for 6 and
Mama Odie is at 4 ready for 5


----------



## Haley R

Well I have 1/5 shadows for this second time


----------



## mara512

I just sent my first 3 characters to battle the Dr.    Still plugging along


----------



## tasmith1993

I'm only up to 3/5 of the first ghosts. Have 1 of the flowers just needing the lamps to get the 4th one. Hopefully my next collection will come back with those if not the rest of stuff for the last 2. I'll be up late tonight to watch the Jonas Brothers on James Corden so I will be awake to check and send them out again 
Hopefully can start on Dr. Facilier tomorrow.


----------



## mmmears

I'm done with the fight, but only have a couple of those glitchy fabrics since I used mine all up getting Mulan's costume. Also, do we know what level Tiana should be at for the next part?


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'm done with the fight, but only have a couple of those glitchy fabrics since I used mine all up getting Mulan's costume. Also, do we know what level Tiana should be at for the next part?


I thought it was 4?


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I thought it was 4?



Thanks.  I only have her at 3 but I was thinking I'd need to level her up again.


----------



## Hoodie

Last 3 battling Facilier.  I'd like to get all characters up to 5 at least (Odie is at 4 ready for 5, Charlotte is at 4, Tiana is at 3 but ready for 4. Will probably update her today).  Otherwise just focusing on getting everyone ready to level before Facilier opens up to minimize conflicts and getting Tiana ear hats for the comfy costume.


----------



## squirrel

Still don't have enough gems to get Charlotte.  I need 100 more.


----------



## tasmith1993

Working on banishing my second set of spirits. I have 1/5, so hopefully ill be caught up soon.


----------



## DVCdisneyfam

Is this the game you play in MK?


----------



## KPach525

DVCdisneyfam said:


> Is this the game you play in MK?


Nope. Your thinking of the games built into the My Disney Experience app

Edit: also called the “Play Disney” app


----------



## mikegood2

squirrel said:


> Still don't have enough gems to get Charlotte.  I need 100 more.



Just in case you didn’t know, they will gladly take your money for Charlotte too. A classic win/win situation where you get Charlotte and they get your money!


----------



## Haley R

I’m battling dr. Facilier for the second time 6/12. I only have tiana at 2. Should I level her up? Or should I save her hats for her costume?


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I’m battling dr. Facilier for the second time 6/12. I only have tiana at 2. Should I level her up? Or should I save her hats for her costume?


Having her at 2 and still able to battle Facilier for the final round, then there isn't much else you will need her for.  Unless, of course, having her at 3 or higher unlocks her ability to collect tokens for Facilier beginning on Friday.  I know there are rumors posted on Reddit, but I don't bother ever chasing down that information.  I've been playing this as a "wait and see" thing from the beginning.

For me, I'm not taking her to the next level until I know that I've got all of the fabric pieces.  Then I'll start considering leveling characters up.  Don't want to have too many tokens to get and have them possibly impact my Dr. Facilier drops.


----------



## supernova

tasmith1993 said:


> Working on banishing my second set of spirits. I have 1/5, so hopefully ill be caught up soon.


Four more, and then two rounds of six characters battling Facilier.  That part is easy and quick enough.  Just a matter of the annoying 2/1 token drops.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Having her at 2 and still able to battle Facilier for the final round, then there isn't much else you will need her for.  Unless, of course, having her at 3 or higher unlocks her ability to collect tokens for Facilier beginning on Friday.  I know there are rumors posted on Reddit, but I don't bother ever chasing down that information.  I've been playing this as a "wait and see" thing from the beginning.
> 
> For me, I'm not taking her to the next level until I know that I've got all of the fabric pieces.  Then I'll start considering leveling characters up.  Don't want to have too many tokens to get and have them possibly impact my Dr. Facilier drops.


Thanks! I’ll leave her how she is for now. I don’t want to have her tokens interfere


----------



## mmmears

Glitchy fabrics just aren't dropping in my game.


----------



## LeCras

I've progressed as far as I can for now. All comfy tokens collected (apart from the Dr. Facilier ones obviously), and all quests completed including side quests. Levels are as follows:

Naveen - 6 (ready for 7)
Tiana - 5
Eudora - 6 (ready for 7)
Charlotte - 4
Louis - 5 (ready for 6)
Mama Odie - 5 (ready for 6)

Just hoarding gumbo tokens and the few remaining ones for Charlotte and Tiana at the moment. I'm going away tomorrow and will be abroad until Monday, so not sure how I'll do with the collecting for Dr. Facilier. Lots of time left though, so no need to panic just yet.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> Just hoarding gumbo tokens and the few remaining ones for Charlotte and Tiana at the moment. I'm going away tomorrow and will be abroad until Monday, so not sure how I'll do with the collecting for Dr. Facilier. Lots of time left though, so no need to panic just yet.


Being abroad shouldn't necessarily affect you, hopefully.  I've been able to play from England, Ireland, Spain, and the Caribbean without an issue.  Turns out that it's 2019 everywhere


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Thanks! I’ll leave her how she is for now. I don’t want to have her tokens interfere


Sounds like a plan.  Then when Facilier is released, you will be able to see if any of his tokens say to level Tiana up to 3.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Sounds like a plan.  Then when Facilier is released, you will be able to see if any of his tokens say to level Tiana up to 3.


I’m also pretty low on EC. I don’t even have enough for tiana’s comfy outfit


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I’m also pretty low on EC. I don’t even have enough for tiana’s comfy outfit


Save the EC to welcome Facilier.  After the event, you know that it'll be magic anyway, and there isn't too much longer until this PatF nonsense goes away.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Being abroad shouldn't necessarily affect you, hopefully.  I've been able to play from England, Ireland, Spain, and the Caribbean without an issue.  Turns out that it's 2019 everywhere



Almost everywhere.  I can attest that it is NOT 2019 on DCL when sailing in the North Sea.    No biggie but my streak was reset back to zero on that cruise.   I didn't really care, though, so I didn't work hard (or pay $100 for 2 mins of internet) to try to prevent it.  I also had a paid data plan through my cell carrier and it worked everywhere but Iceland (nice tour guide gave me a hot spot so I could just text my mom and check in on her - and I didn't use his wifi to play my little game).  It's all ok, but there are still pockets out there.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Save the EC to welcome Facilier.  After the event, you know that it'll be magic anyway, and there isn't too much longer until this PatF nonsense goes away.


That’ll be my plan then. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hit the Dr Facilier time wall ... try to crank on glitchy fabric I guess (have 5 / 15) for the next few days and gain EC.


----------



## LeCras

supernova said:


> Being abroad shouldn't necessarily affect you, hopefully.  I've been able to play from England, Ireland, Spain, and the Caribbean without an issue.  Turns out that it's 2019 everywhere



Oh I've been abroad for several events before, it's more a question of having time to play than location...


----------



## BiancaBernard&Penny

Maybe I shouldn't have read this. I wad optimistic about getting Dr F. It would be my first complete event since I started playing at the end of the RiR event. Now I'm reading about battles! Eeek! 

I just unlocked Mama Odie's treehouse this AM but I still need 10K EC! So, by the time I get that and the rest of the steps for Dr F, then have EC to buy him...  EC held me up on welcoming Tiana and another step. I even had enough saved diamonds to get Charlotte. 

So, do I need this outfit? I haven't gotten any for the other princesses. Do I have to wait for Dr F to get the comfy fabric because it's a quest now? 

I stopped leveling Frog characters to save EC and I'm using the time to welcome Zurg instead.

At least I'll get Dr F in Emoji Blitz!


----------



## Haley R

I’m at the dr. Facilier time wall with 12/15 glitch fabric. I have 15k EC so not terrible


----------



## mara512

Battling Dr. F for the second time.
Currently have 14/15 glitchy fabric but I started with 8 from Mulan.

Eudora lv 7
Naveen lv 6
Louis and Odie lv 5
Charlotte lv 3
Tiana lv 2

43700 ec

Everyone ready to level up but I am afraid if I do It will be harder to get Dr F.
Any thoughts?


----------



## CallieMar

Leveled up Charlotte and Odie one last time today since I should be able to finish collecting for them by Friday.  Have all the glitched fabric and need 5 more Tiana hats to max those out.

Naveen - 6 ready for 7
Tiana - 4 ready for 5
Eudora - 7 ready for 8
Louis - 5 ready for 6
Charlotte - 4
Odie - 5

36k EC

This is the first time I've continued to level during the event - usually I just hold everyone at the minimum needed to progress so I can max out my EC.  Well, that gets boring real fast and also I don't think I've gotten the full 40 gem conversion in almost a year.


----------



## mmmears

I need to level mine, but I'm holding out for those last few pieces of fabric...


----------



## PrincessS121212

TheMaxRebo said:


> I seem to get a lot of wish bubbles for Plinky from the Lilo and Stitch collection


I get a lot for Pleakly too.
Not as many for Will Turner anymore.
Still getting the occasional one for Pooh, The March Hare, the Mad Hatter and Rapunzel.
Lately I've been getting a ton for Drizella Tremaine.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Is anyone on target for getting the 80K gem conversion of EC this time around?  I've never not gotten one before, though the last event I only made it by about 1000 EC.

This event I'm struggling for EC and I feel like it's mostly because they took away Goofy and Jessie's 6 min task which were a great way to get 120 EC in an hour when you had an hour to kill here and there throughout the event.

I'm at 52K EC and we only have 5 days and 14 hours left.  With Tiana's comfy costume for 14K and Dr. F estimated to be 12K EC, that will bring me down to 26K.  I'd have to get roughly 9100 EC per day to make the 80K for EC.  
Seriously unlikely at this point, compared to previous events where I'd be sitting at closer to 70000 EC with 5 days to go and I'd only have to average 5 or 6000 a day.


----------



## Haley R

PrincessS121212 said:


> Is anyone on target for getting the 80K gem conversion of EC this time around?  I've never not gotten one before, though the last event I only made it by about 1000 EC.
> 
> This event I'm struggling for EC and I feel like it's mostly because they took away Goofy and Jessie's 6 min task which were a great way to get 120 EC in an hour when you had an hour to kill here and there throughout the event.
> 
> I'm at 52K EC and we only have 5 days and 14 hours left.  With Tiana's comfy costume for 14K and Dr. F estimated to be 12K EC, that will bring me down to 26K.  I'd have to get roughly 9100 EC per day to make the 80K for EC.
> Seriously unlikely at this point, compared to previous events where I'd be sitting at closer to 70000 EC with 5 days to go and I'd only have to average 5 or 6000 a day.


I mean I only have 15k EC, but who's counting?


----------



## mmmears

PrincessS121212 said:


> Is anyone on target for getting the 80K gem conversion of EC this time around?  I've never not gotten one before, though the last event I only made it by about 1000 EC.
> 
> This event I'm struggling for EC and I feel like it's mostly because they took away Goofy and Jessie's 6 min task which were a great way to get 120 EC in an hour when you had an hour to kill here and there throughout the event.
> 
> I'm at 52K EC and we only have 5 days and 14 hours left.  With Tiana's comfy costume for 14K and Dr. F estimated to be 12K EC, that will bring me down to 26K.  I'd have to get roughly 9100 EC per day to make the 80K for EC.
> Seriously unlikely at this point, compared to previous events where I'd be sitting at closer to 70000 EC with 5 days to go and I'd only have to average 5 or 6000 a day.



You're farther along than I am.  I still need to level up Tiana and Mama Odie and I think Louis, too, and I only have 40K EC at the moment.


----------



## DarrylR

These are the final stats of where I ended the game. I played longer than I wanted to and ended up opening 40+ platinum chests looking for the Steamboat Willie attraction. I'd probably still be playing the game if only they had made it available for purchase. Not sure what their possible end game is with these horrible user experiences. Oh well, it was mildly fun while it lasted. I wish all of you the best of luck and have fun with all of those sundials.


----------



## lmmatooki

Sending everyone off for round 2 of the second battle round. I already got the notification to welcome Tiana in her comfy costume and I almost have 40,000 EC.


----------



## lmmatooki

DarrylR said:


> These are the final stats of where I ended the game. I played longer than I wanted to and ended up opening 40+ platinum chests looking for the Steamboat Willie attraction. I'd probably still be playing the game if only they had made it available for purchase. Not sure what their possible end game is with these horrible user experiences. Oh well, it was mildly fun while it lasted. I wish all of you the best of luck and have fun with all of those sundials.


Sorry to see you go but I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Haley R

lmmatooki said:


> Sending everyone off for round 2 of the second battle round. I already welcomed Tiana in her comfy costume and I almost have 40,000 EC.


How could you have gotten her comfy outfit when they haven’t even released dr. Facilier yet?


----------



## wnwardii

Haley R said:


> How could you have gotten her comfy outfit when they haven’t even released dr. Facilier yet?



There is a bundle available for $4.99 (US) that includes Tiana's comfy costume and 40 gems.


----------



## lmmatooki

Haley R said:


> How could you have gotten her comfy outfit when they haven’t even released dr. Facilier yet?


Oops! Meant to say started collecting for welcoming her costume! I got the alert to start collecting a few days ago!


----------



## Hoodie

Leveled up a bunch yesterday so the chase is on to get as many tokens to drop before Facilier comes tomorrow. Already have everyone but Tiana and Odie ready to level again.

Naveen 6 (ready for 7)
Tiana 4 (still need 11 hats to max out between her next level and the comfy outfit)
Eudora 6 (ready for 7)
Charlotte 4 (ready for 5)
Louis 5 (ready for 6)
Mama Odie 5

110 Gumbo so enough for Facilier and to upgrade at least one other once he's done.  42k EC

I already had all the glitchy fabric so it's just hats I'm collecting for now.


----------



## Haley R

lmmatooki said:


> Oops! Meant to say started collecting for welcoming her costume! I got the alert to start collecting a few days ago!


I was so confused lol.


----------



## tasmith1993

Finishing up my second battle in 2 hours. Do you hit the wall to welcome Dr. Facilier after that or are there more tasks?

other event stats: 
16k EC
75 gumbo
Prince Naveen - level 5 (ready for 6)
Tiana - level 2 (ready for 3)
Eudora - level 6 (ready for 7)
Charlotte - level 1 (ready for 2)
Louis - level 4 (ready for 5)
Mama Odie - level 4 (ready for 5)

overall not doing great  but I'm not that concerned since I've been able to keep up with all the time walls so far. My only worry will be having enough EC to get the last character and the costume. But I won't be heartbroken if I can't get the costume so oh well.


----------



## mmmears

DarrylR said:


> These are the final stats of where I ended the game. I played longer than I wanted to and ended up opening 40+ platinum chests looking for the Steamboat Willie attraction. I'd probably still be playing the game if only they had made it available for purchase. Not sure what their possible end game is with these horrible user experiences. Oh well, it was mildly fun while it lasted. I wish all of you the best of luck and have fun with all of those sundials.



I have given up on the THREE attractions in the platinum chests that refuse to drop in my game.  I have never bought at chest and I will quit playing if I feel forced to do so.  I'm sorry to see you go, but totally get why.


----------



## lmmatooki

tasmith1993 said:


> Finishing up my second battle in 2 hours. Do you hit the wall to welcome Dr. Facilier after that or are there more tasks?


After the second round in the last battle, you'll get the notification to welcome Dr. Facilier and hit the wall.


----------



## mikegood2

For a few minutes I finished collecting all of the items, currently available, for Tianas comfy costume. Finished 2nd in the mini events and the chests gave me a surplus of Tiana Ears so I decided to level her up before the Doctor tomorrow. Completely forgot that her earhats are shared between her and the costume, so now I only have 5/10 earhats for the Comfy costume, but that shouldn’t be a problem.

Also, Figured leveling Tiana also gave me something to collect today, since Charlotte is close to ready to level.

*43K* EC
*124* Gumbo

*Naveen* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Tiana* - 4
*Eudora* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Charlotte* - 5
*Louis* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Mama* *Odie* - 6 (ready for 7)

*Cri*-*Kee*: 7


----------



## wingweaver84

Well,I'm done. 4 days left and I just unlocked Tiana a couple days ago. Too bad I won't be getting her. I did manage to come out of this with Ariel so that's a plus.


----------



## supernova

Checking my current stats:

Naveen - ready for 6
Tiana - ready for 4
Eudora - ready for 7
Charlotte - ready for 5
Louis - ready for 7
Mama Odie - ready for 6

Cri-Kee - 7

53,871 event currency
170 gumbo

Haven't been too terribly enthused about this event or its characters, so I've been holding off on moving anyone up.  Plus, with the last character unlocking tomorrow, I don't need any conflicting tokens preventing his drops.  At this point, I just want to get him, get the dumb comfy costume thing, and be DONE with this whole event.  With 28.2 million in magic, I will happily use that towards the characters after the event is over.


----------



## mara512

Ok so I have never paid close attention to the visitors in my park.  I mean I’ve looked at them but that’s all.  So I zoomed in just to check out this kid I saw hopping along well he actually vanished when he got to the partners statue.   So I started looking at some other visitors. There was a kid eating a pretzel from the pretzel cart.   Then I saw another taking pictures with his cell phone and it actually had a flash that would go off when he took the picture. 

Thought that was pretty interesting.

Tried to attach the thumbnail but wouldn’t let me


----------



## karmstr112

As we await the Dr Facilier welcoming, my stats are:
Tiana at 4
Charlotte La Bouff at 4
Louis at 5
Madam Odie at 5
Cri-Kee at 6
Eudora at 6
Prince Naveen at 6
The Mayor at 9
Vanellope at 9

All the P&F characters but Charlotte are ready to level up. Charlotte needs 4 more ears to avoid any potential conflicts with Dr Facilier drops. Only Dr F's fabric is needed for the comfy outfit. I'm going into the last 4 days with 51k EC and 213 gumbo.


----------



## wingweaver84

mara512 said:


> Ok so I have never paid close attention to the visitors in my park.  I mean I’ve looked at them but that’s all.  So I zoomed in just to check out this kid I saw hopping along well he actually vanished when he got to the partners statue.   So I started looking at some other visitors. There was a kid eating a pretzel from the pretzel cart.   Then I saw another taking pictures with his cell phone and it actually had a flash that would go off when he took the picture.
> 
> Thought that was pretty interesting.
> 
> Tried to attach the thumbnail but wouldn’t let me



Play "In the Hall of the Mountain King" when you see them skipping.


----------



## Quellman

At least this isn't a pile of joint character tasks. The Mama Odie and Luis is the only one and is a 4 hour task.  

Hopefully it won't be shabby getting him. I didn't get his token drop from the parade. Only another 75 minutes until I see is Eudora will give up some of that sweet bounty.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Doesn't seem too crazy to get the items for Dr Facilier

Just a note that for Madam Odie's solo task you need her at level 6 (I only have her at level 4 at the moment, which is enough for her joint task with Loius)


----------



## PrincessP

Happened to have Charlotte and Eudora out on Facilier missions. And they did NOT deliver. Epic drop rates....and THEN comfy fabrics collections.  Plus the extra time walls. They are really manipulating the game more and more each event hoping to entice the bundle purchases.


----------



## Hoodie

Given that both Facilier and the comfy costume are bundles, I expect the drop rates to be lower than the rest of the characters were.  We shall see.  Already had 3 different opportunities for Facilier tokens and nothing.


----------



## Hoodie

FYI - Rebalancing.  Largely Cinderella (including the Tremaines which seems odd since we just got them), Sleeping Beauty, and Beauty and the Beast.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...-upcoming-balancing-changes/1309592712540523/


----------



## Haley R

This seems like it’s gonna be tough for me. I only have one character (Naveen) who can collect for facilier’s first token


----------



## cpc7857

Hoodie said:


> FYI - Rebalancing.  Largely Cinderella (including the Tremaines which seems odd since we just got them), Sleeping Beauty, and Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...-upcoming-balancing-changes/1309592712540523/


Geez, I guess I know who to put at the top of the list to level to 10 next (currently at 39 characters and doesnt seem possible to catch up).  I don't understand what their endgame is.  If these token requirements had been so high for these early characters when I started playing (not quite a year ago), I'm not sure how long I would have stuck with it, because progress already felt really slow at times because I was always playing catch up to earlier players.  Increasing token drops in chests doesn't really balance things, it just serves to add to the artificial inflation.


----------



## Haley R

cpc7857 said:


> Geez, I guess I know who to put at the top of the list to level to 10 next (currently at 39 characters and doesnt seem possible to catch up).  I don't understand what their endgame is.  If these token requirements had been so high for these early characters when I started playing (not quite a year ago), I'm not sure how long I would have stuck with it, because progress already felt really slow at times because I was always playing catch up to earlier players.  Increasing token drops in chests doesn't really balance things, it just serves to add to the artificial inflation.


It really is upsetting. I don’t see the reasoning behind it and it makes things so much harder for me.


----------



## Peachkins

Hoodie said:


> FYI - Rebalancing.  Largely Cinderella (including the Tremaines which seems odd since we just got them), Sleeping Beauty, and Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...-upcoming-balancing-changes/1309592712540523/



Those changes are no joke either. Some of the increases are crazy. Does anyone know when this is going to happen? I didn't see anything in the post. I'm still trying to get Drizella and Anastasia to 10- been slacking on their tokens because of the event, thinking not a big deal if I waited. Oops. I'd be royally ticked if I had other characters affected (and based on those comments, people are LIVID).


----------



## Peachkins

Haley R said:


> It really is upsetting. I don’t see the reasoning behind it and it makes things so much harder for me.



I don't get it all. Supposedly they're preparing for new and better things. I know I can't think of any improvements that could remotely have to do with how many tokens it takes for a character to level up. As someone commented on their Facebook page, it's more likely they've run out of ideas and are trying to keep people busy in the meantime.


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> I don't get it all. Supposedly they're preparing for new and better things. I know I can't think of any improvements that could remotely have to do with how many tokens it takes for a character to level up. As someone commented on their Facebook page, it's more likely they've run out of ideas and are trying to keep people busy in the meantime.


It’s not keeping me busy...it’s making me not want to play anymore. I only keep playing to progress in the story and do events


----------



## DMMom

After 4 hours and 4 possible drops for each, I only got 2 of the pendants and 1 of the ear hats.  Looks like welcoming Dr Facilier is going to at least take until tomorrow, which then only gives about 3 days  or less for the costume.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## cpc7857

DMMom said:


> After 4 hours and 4 possible drops for each, I only got 2 of the pendants and 1 of the ear hats.  Looks like welcoming Dr Facilier is going to at least take until tomorrow, which then only gives about 3 days  or less for the costume.  Good luck everyone.


I had the exact same results.  I also get an extra pendant from the float this morning.


----------



## Hoodie

DMMom said:


> After 4 hours and 4 possible drops for each, I only got 2 of the pendants and 1 of the ear hats.  Looks like welcoming Dr Facilier is going to at least take until tomorrow, which then only gives about 3 days  or less for the costume.  Good luck everyone.


I started with the parade, Tiana's palace and someone accidentally on a task, so I've done that, a couple of rounds of the 2 hour tasks and the 4 hour and have 1 ear token to show for it.

I had better drop rates for Peter Pan's flute.


----------



## Osum

I’ve collected 3 pendants and 1 hat. With 4/14 tokens, I’m feeling ok. 

The fabric task for the comfy costume is only one hour, so that might not be too bad. Of course, we don’t know if it’s an epic token... lol.


----------



## CallieMar

I sent everyone on their tasks overnight (thanks to the Facebook/reddit post) but didn’t get any drops. Now at 2 pendants and 3 hats. Odie can do the 8 hour task if you don’t have Louis, but if you do then you can do the shorter task. I think that’s fair.  It’s an improvement over the joint tasks with premium characters where people who didn’t buy any premium characters could only run one task.


----------



## Haley R

I have 0 pendants and 2 hats. This isn’t gonna be good for me. Naveen is literally my only chance at getting pendants and it takes 4 hours. If he doesn’t drop them I have no chance. I’ve just accepted I might not be getting facilier


----------



## hopemax

Hoodie said:


> FYI - Rebalancing.  Largely Cinderella (including the Tremaines which seems odd since we just got them), Sleeping Beauty, and Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...-upcoming-balancing-changes/1309592712540523/



That Tremaine rebalancing is infuriating.  I have them all done in IOS, but my Windows game gets behind because of the traveling.  So I don't have Anastasia at 10 yet.  I don't even have her at 9.  I've had all her hats for awhile, but the feathers, Elizabeth is the only one who has been able to do tasks for me because I need Hamm and Cinderella working on collecting EC because of the traveling and she is stingy.


----------



## tasmith1993

I'm at 2/7 pendants and 1/7 ear hats. Not too bad since I have only collected 2-3 times so far. I expected it to be slow




hopemax said:


> That Tremaine rebalancing is infuriating.  I have them all done in IOS, but my Windows game gets behind because of the traveling.  So I don't have Anastasia at 10 yet.  I don't even have her at 9.  I've had all her hats for awhile, but the feathers, Elizabeth is the only one who has been able to do tasks for me because I need Hamm and Cinderella working on collecting EC because of the traveling and she is stingy.


I have Drizella ready for 10, but I'm in the same boat as you for anastasia. Been using all the people who collect her feathers for EC so I still need 4 feathers before I can do her 8 hour level up. Not to mention that I haven't bought Lady Tremaine yet since I haven't had the gems for events and buying her. 
Oh well, I'll collect all the pieces eventually


----------



## Arundal

tasmith1993 said:


> I'm at 2/7 pendants and 1/7 ear hats. Not too bad since I have only collected 2-3 times so far. I expected it to be slow
> 
> 
> 
> I have Drizella ready for 10, but I'm in the same boat as you for anastasia. Been using all the people who collect her feathers for EC so I still need 4 feathers before I can do her 8 hour level up. Not to mention that I haven't bought Lady Tremaine yet since I haven't had the gems for events and buying her.
> Oh well, I'll collect all the pieces eventually



I have 4 pendants and 0 hats so far and I have everyone working on them drop rate really slow.


----------



## mmmears

Playing all day.  I have 1 pendant.  That's is.  The drops are awful.  Everyone who can work on them has been sent out all day, and nothing.


----------



## Peachkins

I'm trying to decide- assuming I actually get Dr Facilier and all the fabric I need- whether I will even bother getting the comfy costume. I seriously might just save the EC for the gem conversion.


----------



## mikegood2

First of all *HOW* *DARE YOU MAKE ME LOOK AT *DMKs Facebook page to make sense out of some of the posts!!!  I really try to stay away from it.

Just took a quick look, but as far as rebalancing goes I don’t have any issues with adjustments and know way of really knowing if they are good or bad. The character changes on the other hand are complete and total BS! At no point in this game have I said, hey it was to easy leveling up that character, I really wish they would drastically increase the item requirements and an doubt anyone else have either. Luckily I’ve already leveled up all those characters, but I didn’t I’d be just as ticked off as some others who haven’t are. They really need to rethink these kind of changes, because they could lose players if they continue doing these types of things.

Have been a little more limited in my ability to play today, but I currently have 2 Dr. F Pendants and 3 of his ear hats.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Haley R said:


> I have 0 pendants and 2 hats. This isn’t gonna be good for me. Naveen is literally my only chance at getting pendants and it takes 4 hours. If he doesn’t drop them I have no chance. I’ve just accepted I might not be getting facilier


I have the same problem. So far I have one pendant and this event had been going so well for me until now.


----------



## wingweaver84

Peachkins said:


> I'm trying to decide- assuming I actually get Dr Facilier and all the fabric I need- whether I will even bother getting the comfy costume. I seriously might just save the EC for the gem conversion.



Personally,I wouldn't bother. What use are they,anyway?


----------



## mara512

Well after today’s collecting I have 3 pendants  and 2 ear hats.


----------



## Haley R

galaxygirl76 said:


> I have the same problem. So far I have one pendant and this event had been going so well for me until now.


Yeah I was doing pretty well, too. I have 1 pendant now, but I also have 4 hats. So I'm not going to worry just yet. 7x4 is 28 hours though and that's if they drop every time...


----------



## cliscinsky

wingweaver84 said:


> Personally,I wouldn't bother. What use are they,anyway?


I've thought the same thing about the comfy costumes.  Completely useless.  You'd think they'd be able to help collect tokens for any new Comfy costumes that come our way.  Nope that would make too much sense.


----------



## mara512

FINALLY seems like it took forever.  I just hit 3 million in magic so I can open the land behind small world.  Of course now I am down to 202 magic so the grind starts all over.


----------



## karmstr112

Hoodie said:


> FYI - Rebalancing.  Largely Cinderella (including the Tremaines which seems odd since we just got them), Sleeping Beauty, and Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...-upcoming-balancing-changes/1309592712540523/


Very happy I got the Tremaines all maxed out during this event.


----------



## CallieMar

Welcoming Facilier now. I seem to have gotten very lucky with drop rates during the event. I’ve been a lot more chill during this event even though I have been pretty good about checking in every couple hours. I used to try to check in every hour to max out EC. Now I just check every couple of hours to stock up in gumbo and send everyone on 2-4 hr tasks. I set a reminder but sometimes forget about it. I think this is the most zen I have ever felt during an event lol. Even if I was down to the wire to finish I prob still wouldn’t have stressed too much.


----------



## Haley R

CallieMar said:


> Welcoming Facilier now. I seem to have gotten very lucky with drop rates during the event. I’ve been a lot more chill during this event even though I have been pretty good about checking in every couple hours. I used to try to check in every hour to max out EC. Now I just check every couple of hours to stock up in gumbo and send everyone on 2-4 hr tasks. I set a reminder but sometimes forget about it. I think this is the most zen I have ever felt during an event lol. Even if I was down to the wire to finish I prob still wouldn’t have stressed too much.


Holy crap. I just had all of my drops come back empty handed. I still only have 1 pendant


----------



## CallieMar

Haley R said:


> Holy crap. I just had all of my drops come back empty handed. I still only have 1 pendant



It’s crazy, in the 2 years I’ve been playing this game I have never welcomed the villain on the first day (I also think they cut the token requirements down). It’s like the less I cared the better I did lol. I have kept leveling everyone throughout the event too and would only stop 1-2 days before the next section unlocked. In previous events I held them back to stock up on EC but I’d rather get them done faster now.


----------



## supernova

Wait... 14 "epic" drops in the first twelve hours the character was available?

<<sniff>> <<sniff>> I smell intern textbook money...  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Arundal

CallieMar said:


> Welcoming Facilier now. I seem to have gotten very lucky with drop rates during the event. I’ve been a lot more chill during this event even though I have been pretty good about checking in every couple hours. I used to try to check in every hour to max out EC. Now I just check every couple of hours to stock up in gumbo and send everyone on 2-4 hr tasks. I set a reminder but sometimes forget about it. I think this is the most zen I have ever felt during an event lol. Even if I was down to the wire to finish I prob still wouldn’t have stressed too much.



Congratulations.  As of this morning sitting at 5/7  for pendant and only 1 hat. Several days left but going to leave me no time for the comfy outfit. No text book money from me.


----------



## 10CJ

I would love it if during one of these rebalances they made gold chests useful again. There has not been anything I wanted from a gold chest in a long while. 

I have Anastasia ready to go to 10 but don’t want to have someone leveling for 24 hours right now.

I am only at 2 pendants and 2 hats. I just got enough gems for Tiana’s place yesterday. I decided to buy it and now have no gems. Hopefully it will help with my collections. I feel like I should be able to welcome Facilier in time but not sure about the comfy costume. I hit every other time wall in the event so we shall see.


----------



## Wdw1015

I’m in the same boat as those who can only use Naveen for pendants (and the float but that hasn’t dropped either) And so far, I haven’t even gotten one. I have both Louis, Charlotte AND the float but of course, not good enough. You have to also have Tiana’s Place to even have a chance. I’m a long time player and it’s so frustrating having to grind the last few days.


----------



## Aces86

Wdw1015 said:


> I’m in the same boat as those who can only use Naveen for pendants (and the float but that hasn’t dropped either) And so far, I haven’t even gotten one. I have both Louis, Charlotte AND the float but of course, not good enough. You have to also have Tiana’s Place to even have a chance. I’m a long time player and it’s so frustrating having to grind the last few days.



The drops are stupid. I started collecting when he was available, I have the palace along with all those (minus Charlotte) and still only have 2/7.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Had slow but steady progress for Facilier’s item - 4 pendants and 3 hats do not complaining

Also frustrating with “epic” drops as feels so random


----------



## Arundal

Aces86 said:


> The drops are stupid. I started collecting when he was available, I have the palace along with all those (minus Charlotte) and still only have 2/7.



Agreed. I have all the characters and Tianas palace and have collected since he started but still only 1 hat in nearly 24 hours . At that rate I won’t get him in next three days.

Edit: second pickup this morning got rest of Pendants and 1 more hat so 2 hats in nearly 24 hours.


----------



## wnwardii

Drop rates for Facilier were partially horrible for me yesterday.  Ended up with 6 out of 7 pendants.  But I did not receive my first ear hat until this morning.  I should have sent Vanellope out for her last upgrade.  But I wrongly thought I would have better drops for Facilier.  At least I was able to start leveling Crik-ee up one more level.


----------



## tasmith1993

My morning collection got me up to 4/7 pendants and 3/7 hats. Slow going but I think I’ll get there  who cares about the costume


----------



## Osum

I’m at 5/7 pendants and 4/7 hats. I’m crossing my fingers that I’ll be welcoming him by tonight, so that I can get started on the last comfy costume fabric. But I won’t be upset if I miss the outfit. 

Now excuse me, while I go ignore this last minute trophy event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Osum said:


> I’m at 5/7 pendants and 4/7 hats. I’m crossing my fingers that I’ll be welcoming him by tonight, so that I can get started on the last comfy costume fabric. But I won’t be upset if I miss the outfit.
> 
> Now excuse me, while I go ignore this last minute trophy event.



I am up to 4 and 4 so hoping by tomorrow morning at the latest to welcoming me him - should give time to get the costume (do have the others so would like to get this one - do like when they are all in the room hanging out together)


----------



## xthebowdenx

Hrmmm. That was easier than expected. Now to see how fast these fabrics drop.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Over a day in and only have one hat to show for it. I thought I had a pendant but it was a hat. Not that it matters because drops for both are absolutely abmysal.


----------



## Hoodie

2 Pendants and 5 hats as of this morning.  1/2 way there I guess.  

So far none of the 2 hour tasks or the parade have dropped anything.


----------



## CallieMar

supernova said:


> Wait... 14 "epic" drops in the first twelve hours the character was available?
> 
> <<sniff>> <<sniff>> I smell intern textbook money...  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



Trust me, I do not spend gems to speed up tasks or buy bundles or anything. I don’t even buy the regular storyline characters because I save up my gems for events. And I haven’t paid these interns a single dime. I honestly haven’t cared too much about this event. I’ve started leveling up again even though I still need to collect for the comfy outfit.


----------



## Haley R

I still only have 1 pendant. This is a bunch of crap. Oh and my hats? Still at 4. The random drop rates really gets on my nerves


----------



## mikegood2

Osum said:


> I’m at 5/7 pendants and 4/7 hats. I’m crossing my fingers that I’ll be welcoming him by tonight, so that I can get started on the last comfy costume fabric. But I won’t be upset if I miss the outfit.
> 
> Now excuse me, while I go ignore this last minute trophy event.



I was in decent shape yesterday 3/7 and 5/8, but haven’t had a drop in 12+ hours. Nothing when I woke up and the 2 collects since.

I don’t care about the comfy costume either, *BUT* I will be upset if I don’t get it! I’ve got every character and building for the event and usually collect when they are done, so there is no reason I shouldn’t get Dr. F and the comfy costume with time to spare.


----------



## Osum

Welcoming the Dr. 

With three days left, now i will be upset if I don’t get the costume. Haha!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I still only have 1 pendant. This is a bunch of crap. Oh and my hats? Still at 4. The random drop rates really gets on my nerves



Agree! I’ve been on both sides of the drop rates, but feels like it’s usually on the worse side. I know @supernova will disagree, but bring on 100% drop rates and adjust times or items needed accordingly. Or if your gonna keep the game of chance aspect than make it so the discrepancy are not as extreme as they are for some people.

Also, this is the first event I can remember some of the premium characters having multiple jobs, 2 hours and 4 hours, for the same item. Maybe incorporate the same for all epic/legendary items? So have the 2/4/8 hour job with the current drop % and have a 24 hour job that has a 100% drop rate. That way we can play the game of chance in hopes of finishing quicker, or play the 100% drop rate at a slower pace?


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> Agree! I’ve been on both sides of the drop rates, but feels like it’s usually on the worse side. I know @supernova will disagree, but bring on 100% drop rates and adjust times or items needed accordingly. Or if your gonna keep the game of chance aspect than make it so the discrepancy are not as extreme as they are for some people.
> 
> Also, this is the first event I can remember some of the premium characters having multiple jobs, 2 hours and 4 hours, for the same item. Maybe incorporate the same for all epic/legendary items? So have the 2/4/8 hour job with the current drop % and have a 24 hour job that has a 100% drop rate. That way we can play the game of chance in hopes of finishing quicker, or play the 100% drop rate at a slower pace?



I like the multiple jobs, with those needing a premium character/building being a shorter task. It seems more fair than only having one character available to collect with the old joint task method. I do think that helped me a lot during this event.


----------



## mikegood2

CallieMar said:


> I like the multiple jobs, with those needing a premium character/building being a shorter task. It seems more fair than only having one character available to collect with the old joint task method. I do think that helped me a lot during this event.



I do to. Like you said make premium characters/building offer some type of benefit. All costumes should also collect something for each event and it should probably be for a shorter time and I f you have multiple costumes for a character, each costume should collect a different item for a different event character. The same should go for Grumpy!!! Remember the nightmare and the hoops we had to jump though to get him and they talked about how he was gonna be a very special characters in the future? GameLoft obviously did.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Agree! I’ve been on both sides of the drop rates, but feels like it’s usually on the worse side. I know @supernova will disagree, but bring on 100% drop rates and adjust times or items needed accordingly. Or if your gonna keep the game of chance aspect than make it so the discrepancy are not as extreme as they are for some people.


The one case I would agree with 100% drop rates is when a character is collecting for their own item(s).  It's ridiculous that the Mayor or now Cri-Kee wouldn't return their own tokens or ear hats.  Seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I do to. Like you said make premium characters/building offer some type of benefit. All costumes should also collect something for each event and it should probably be for a shorter time and I f you have multiple costumes for a character, each costume should collect a different item for a different event character. The same should go for Grumpy!!! Remember the nightmare and the hoops we had to jump though to get him and they talked about how he was gonna be a very special characters in the future? GameLoft obviously did.


Grumpy?  Who's Grumpy?  We have a character named Grumpy?  Oooooohhhh, right.  I totally forgot that they even bothered adding him to the game and then made him impossibly difficult for players to earn, and then pretty much have completely written him out of the f'ing game.  Dummies that they are...


----------



## luther10

The thing I hate the most about the event is the amber chests (or whatever it is called)...  I finished in the top group every single leaderboard event except one (using the short delayed strategy) and all I've been getting are tokens...  ZERO decorations...  Is my luck really that bad, how is that even possible?
Then I spent 25 gems on one chest and I received a frog fountain... Yeah, it's a conspiracy, I tell ya... it's a conspiracy...

Anyway, I hope the next update wont be this coming week cause I have to level many characters from 9 to 10...
Beast, Cogworth, Lumiere, Flora, Aurora, Fairy Godmother, Anastasia, Lady Tremaine... they are all at 9, and Drizella is only at 8...  So I need a week and a half to level them all...


----------



## Haley R

Yay another drop with no pendant. This game sucks


----------



## Haley R

luther10 said:


> The thing I hate the most about the event is the amber chests (or whatever it is called)...  I finished in the top group every single leaderboard event except one (using the short delayed strategy) and all I've been getting are tokens...  ZERO decorations...  Is my luck really that bad, how is that even possible?
> Then I spent 25 gems on one chest and I received a frog fountain... Yeah, it's a conspiracy, I tell ya... it's a conspiracy...


I’ve gotten one dandelion lamp and that’s it


----------



## cpc7857

Well this is frustrating,  but I can only blame myself.  This last check in, the last three hats dropped without me even noticing (I wondered where the hats went in the task lists).  BUT, I sent a godmother to level to 10 this morning because I figured there was no chance of finishing early enough to matter...


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> I do to. Like you said make premium characters/building offer some type of benefit. All costumes should also collect something for each event and it should probably be for a shorter time and I f you have multiple costumes for a character, each costume should collect a different item for a different event character. The same should go for Grumpy!!! Remember the nightmare and the hoops we had to jump though to get him and they talked about how he was gonna be a very special characters in the future? GameLoft obviously did.



Ugh, Grumpy. Right around the Snow White event was when I thought that if I was low on gems for the next event, I’d go ahead and purchase a small bundle to support the game. Grumpy threw that all out the window and I’ve decided these interns aren’t going to get a penny from me. By focusing on event content and ignoring everything else I’ve done fine. I had over 1k in gems before this event started and I’m back up to 572 now. I’ve made my peace with this game and if I have to miss out on a future event building or something due to lack of gems, then so be it.

PaTF progress:
2/9 comfy fabric
Naveen - 6 ready for 7
Eudora - 7 ready for 8
Louis - 5 ready for 6
Odie - 5 ready for 6
Charlotte - 5
Tiana - 5
Facilier - 2

37k EC​


----------



## Onceler

cpc7857 said:


> Well this is frustrating,  but I can only blame myself.  This last check in, the last three hats dropped without me even noticing (I wondered where the hats went in the task lists).  BUT, I sent a godmother to level to 10 this morning because I figured there was no chance of finishing early enough to matter...



You're not alone. I sent Anastasia Tremaine out for her 16 hour level up because I still had 3 more hats to get and they were not dropping very well. I should have known that doing that would guarantee that the last 3 hats would drop at the next collection. Now I have to wait until morning before welcoming Dr. Facilier.

The good thing is that I will still have a little more than 2 days to collect the comfy fabric so I should still be in good shape.


----------



## Araminta18

Haley R said:


> Yay another drop with no pendant. This game sucks



I've set a timer and am checking in every 2 hours.  I have both premium characters and the premium building.  I have 3 pendants and 2 hats.  RIDICULOUS.  This game sucks indeed.


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

I have 1 of 9 fabrics with almost 3 days left, so I don't have any fear of not getting the comfy outfit.  But, it is interesting my "Buy" button is not enabled, so it looks like if I was pressed for time that buying fabric for gems is not an option with this outfit.


----------



## Araminta18

and yet another cycle with nothing.  I'm getting really frustrated--how do you guys have Facilier already?  I've got both premium characters and the premium building and i've set a timer to check in every two hours.  I've gotten ONE drop today.  ONE.  I have a total of 3 pendants and 2 hats.  RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Haley R

Araminta18 said:


> I've set a timer and am checking in every 2 hours.  I have both premium characters and the premium building.  I have 3 pendants and 2 hats.  RIDICULOUS.  This game sucks indeed.


I don’t set a timer because I just don’t care enough. I guess if I don’t get him whatever. There are lots of other characters I don’t have either


----------



## mikegood2

Araminta18 said:


> I've set a timer and am checking in every 2 hours.  I have both premium characters and the premium building.  I have 3 pendants and 2 hats.  RIDICULOUS.  This game sucks indeed.





Araminta18 said:


> and yet another cycle with nothing.  I'm getting really frustrated--how do you guys have Facilier already?  I've got both premium characters and the premium building and i've set a timer to check in every two hours.  I've gotten ONE drop today.  ONE.  I have a total of 3 pendants and 2 hats.  RIDICULOUS.



Sadly it’s all about the luck of the drop. That said, if you have everything and setting timers, you're correct that’s RIDICULOUS! Like I’ve said before I don’t mind some aspects of chance, but something is gruels broken. Just collected now and got 1 drop, so I’m at 5 of each. 

I will give them credit, because of the slow drop rate they made something I didn’t care about, comfy costumes, something that a I do.



Haley R said:


> I don’t set a timer because I just don’t care enough. I guess if I don’t get him whatever. There are lots of other characters I don’t have either



Don’t know if it makes any sense, but I’ve found that timers actually help me. I actually play less and it lets me ignore the game when I’m not playing. Can’t tell you how many times I’ve logged in and items were not quite ready, when I didn’t use timers, then I’d forget and not collect for a few hours,


----------



## mara512

Well I have all then pendants and need 3 more hats.  HopingI can welcome the Dr tomorrow. Once I welcome him I think I am going to level all my PatF characters as much as possible.


----------



## Haley R

Are anyone else’s videos not working for gems?


----------



## Disney_Alli

Haley R said:


> Are anyone else’s videos not working for gems?



I just watched my videos within the last 5 minutes and they worked fine


----------



## Haley R

Disney_Alli said:


> I just watched my videos within the last 5 minutes and they worked fine


Huh it’s probably my internet


----------



## mmmears

I just welcomed Dr. F (no speeding things up or paying for him).  I guess I was on the right side of the RNG this time.  I've been on the wrong side and know well how frustrating it can be.  I'll just say keep trying.  Nothing was dropping for me all day yesterday, until late at night, and then again today.  He's at L2 now and looking for the dumb fabric.  I don't really want Tiana to be comfy - I prefer her in her pretty dress.



Haley R said:


> I don’t set a timer because I just don’t care enough. I guess if I don’t get him whatever. There are lots of other characters I don’t have either



Same.  I want to live my life and not be thinking about this game all the time.  I don't play every hour, either.


----------



## Haley R

Another drop with no pendant. Sorry but it’s hard to not be negative at this point. Of course I have all of the hats but that doesn’t really help me


----------



## Gorechick

Mine haven't been working properly this update. The screen will go black and then the game will quit. If my internet was too slow for a video, I used to get a prompt to retry it end. Now it just crashes. Contacted Gameloft and they want to blame it on my connection or device.


----------



## Haley R

Gorechick said:


> Mine haven't been working properly this update. The screen will go black and then the game will quit. If my internet was too slow for a video, I used to get a prompt to retry it end. Now it just crashes. Contacted Gameloft and they want to blame it on my connection or device.


It was my Internet. It worked about five minutes later


----------



## hopemax

After this morning's drops, I needed 1 hat in my Windows game and 2 pendants and 1 hat in IOS.  I figured, no problem and I would go to bed with Dr Facilier in the process of being Welcomed, at least.  And in my Windows game, it went according to plan.  I got the hat, Welcomed Dr. Facilier and he has collected his first piece of fabric.  In IOS, I've gotten 1 pendant all day.

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Haley R

Dear god finally I have 2 pendants.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Dear god finally I have 2 pendants.



Well, just picked up for the morning and now still no more hats. Still need 3 hats. Such a joke over and over sending characters on quests with no hats. Why keep bothering, game is becoming a joke.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Had some luck with the drops and able to welcome Facilier overnight.  Now need to level up Tiana to level for for next required task

Facilier’s task to get the fabric for the comfy outfit is only a 60min one so hoping good chance to get comfy outfit over next two days


----------



## KPach525

Does anyone know if Dr. F fabric task overlaps with any other tokens? I need to level up Naveen

*Disregard*: finally found the answer on the wiki, zero token overlaps for the fabric!


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Does anyone know if Dr. F fabric task overlaps with any other tokens? I need to level up Naveen


I can't say for sure because all of my characters are ready to move up.  But I cannot imagine any of Naveen's tokens could be collected through a one-hour task.  Not to say that the interns have put an ounce of serious thought into this event,  but I would imagine that with the tight completion window to finish both Facilier and the pointless costume,  only fabric would drop from the only task that opens once we have him.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Well, just picked up for the morning and now still no more hats. Still need 3 hats. Such a joke over and over sending characters on quests with no hats. Why keep bothering, game is becoming a joke.


Still have two full days so you should be ok.  If it starts getting close, maybe you consider burning a some gems to get the final few tokens.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Still have two full days so you should be ok.  If it starts getting close, maybe you consider burning a some gems to get the final few tokens.



You are correct sir. Welcoming Facilier now. But why do they make it frustrating hard that you no longer want to play their game.


----------



## mara512

Collected 2x today and no hats still need 3 more ughhh


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> Collected 2x today and no hats still need 3 more ughhh



Keep trying I got mine when I no longer expected them to drop!


----------



## mikegood2

Got Dr. Facilier last night and have 3/9 fabric pieces already. I know how frustrating collecting for him is, but for anyone who doesn’t have him yet, you still have a shot at the comfort costume if you can welcome him today. The fabric is only a rare item and only takes an hour to collect so drop rate shouldn’t be bad. Also, if you wait until an hour is left, speeding up the job only costs 4 gems.


----------



## Haley R

I still have 2 pendants. I’m so mad that I bought both premium characters and neither of them help with pendants. This is so ridiculous


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I still have 2 pendants. I’m so mad that I bought both premium characters and neither of them help with pendants. This is so ridiculous



I’d contact customer support and put in a ticket with your complaint. Doubt it will get you anywhere but atleast you did something. Putting in some BS about how your not against spending some money in the game, but refuse to when you feel like the game is screwing you over wouldn’t hurt either.

Obviously something is broke with drop rates and it’s something they need to really look into. For argument sake let’s say an item is supposed to have a 50% drop rate, it would be acceptable for some players to have a 60% rate and others to have a 40%. On the other hand, while statistically possible, some people shouldn’t be getting a 75% drop rate and others getting under 25%. While a rarity that seems to be happening to some players and sadly your falling on the wrong side of the drop rates.


----------



## SunDial

Got Doc this morning.  0 for 2 on the drops so far.    With 2 days left I don't expect to get the comfy outfit.


----------



## Hoodie

Welcomed facilier this morning. 0/3 on comfy fabric since. I'm just leveling characters. If I get the comfy outfit, fine, but I'm not going to be heartbroken if I don't.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I’d contact customer support and put in a ticket with your complaint. Doubt it will get you anywhere but atleast you did something. Putting in some BS about how your not against spending some money in the game, but refuse to when you feel like the game is screwing you over wouldn’t hurt either.
> 
> Obviously something is broke with drop rates and it’s something they need to really look into. For argument sake let’s say an item is supposed to have a 50% drop rate, it would be acceptable for some players to have a 60% rate and others to have a 40%. On the other hand, while statistically possible, some people shouldn’t be getting a 75% drop rate and others getting under 25%. While a rarity that seems to be happening to some players and sadly your falling on the wrong side of the drop rates.


How do you send in a ticket?


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> How do you send in a ticket?



On top right corner there is a button that will pull up an options window. There should be a Customer Care button on the bottom right of it. click it and it will open a browser window. Click on “I didn’t find the answe to my question” link in the bottom and there should be a contact us button. Fill in and send.

If anyone has a better way to get there, or a better email to send to let us know. I’ve never sent them an email ticket before so I don’t know how they are?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so far I have gotten 1 comfy fabric from Dr F from 6 collections - not a great rate

Also, I went to the comfy outfit screen to see how many gems it would take to purchase the rest of the fabric and the "buy" button is greyed out ... so guess you can't spend gems on the missing items?  Only way is literally just from one character collecting or paying $ for the entire thing?


----------



## galaxygirl76

I have two pendants and six hats. Collected three times today with zero pendants as a result, to say I'm displeased would be an understatement.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> so far I have gotten 1 comfy fabric from Dr F from 6 collections - not a great rate
> 
> Also, I went to the comfy outfit screen to see how many gems it would take to purchase the rest of the fabric and the "buy" button is greyed out ... so guess you can't spend gems on the missing items?  Only way is literally just from one character collecting or paying $ for the entire thing?



I've had him going all day and half day yesterday and only have 3 pieces of fabric.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Obviously something is broke with drop rates and it’s something they need to really look into. For argument sake let’s say an item is supposed to have a 50% drop rate, it would be acceptable for some players to have a 60% rate and others to have a 40%. On the other hand, while statistically possible, some people shouldn’t be getting a 75% drop rate and others getting under 25%. While a rarity that seems to be happening to some players and sadly your falling on the wrong side of the drop rates.



I'm guessing "over time" the drop rates work out to be correct.  But we have an issue, where we have limited time to complete an event.  A series of successful drops in a row, to pull up the average, does us no good if the event is over and those theoretical successful drops can't have a chance to occur.  Ideally, the closer we get to the end of an event the easier the drops should come. So the balancing occurs before the event is over.  But I'm sure they can't do that because reasons.

I have Facilier in both games, but I have a lousy drop rate for the Fabric.  2 in Windows and 0 in IOS.  Good thing I got over the costumes awhile ago.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I'm guessing "over time" the drop rates work out to be correct.  But we have an issue, where we have limited time to complete an event.  A series of successful drops in a row, to pull up the average, does us no good if the event is over and those theoretical successful drops can't have a chance to occur.  Ideally, the closer we get to the end of an event the easier the drops should come. So the balancing occurs before the event is over.  But I'm sure they can't do that because reasons.
> 
> I have Facilier in both games, but I have a lousy drop rate for the Fabric.  2 in Windows and 0 in IOS.  Good thing I got over the costumes awhile ago.



I agree.  And this is why I hate timed events.  It doesn't really matter when it happens with the regular characters, but it sure does when you only have 2 days to collect something.


----------



## mara512

Finally welcoming Dr F now.


----------



## Haley R

galaxygirl76 said:


> I have two pendants and six hats. Collected three times today with zero pendants as a result, to say I'm displeased would be an understatement.


I'm glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## 2010_Bride

I think what’s most frustrating is that the drop rates don’t correlate with the tags the interns assign them (rare, epic...etc.) I welcomed Dr. F last night and after his first fabric collection I received one fabric. Fabric is listed as rare. I began sending him out every 60 minutes today beginning at 6am when I woke up. He’s come back 12 times today with zip, zilch, zippo. This should not be the case with a token marked “rare.”  Meanwhile, I’ve collected enough “epic” tokens to level Dr.F up twice. Why are my “epic” tokens dropping pretty much every other time and my “rare” token haven’t dropped in 12 collections? This is what I find most frustrating. 

I also want to say I sympathize with those of you struggling to welcome Dr.F. I had this issue last event. In 48 hours I didn’t receive any tokens for the needed character.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Now 1 for 8 in collecting fabric ... and can’t use gems.  Guess not meant to be


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I'm guessing "over time" the drop rates work out to be correct.  But we have an issue, where we have limited time to complete an event.  A series of successful drops in a row, to pull up the average, does us no good if the event is over and those theoretical successful drops can't have a chance to occur.  Ideally, the closer we get to the end of an event the easier the drops should come. So the balancing occurs before the event is over.  But I'm sure they can't do that because reasons.
> 
> I have Facilier in both games, but I have a lousy drop rate for the Fabric.  2 in Windows and 0 in IOS.  Good thing I got over the costumes awhile ago.





mmmears said:


> I agree.  And this is why I hate timed events.  It doesn't really matter when it happens with the regular characters, but it sure does when you only have 2 days to collect something.



Completely agree that it should balance itself out over time, but like you said, time limited events really emphasizethe inconsistency’s. Also think message board can really make it seem worse, or better, than it really is.



2010_Bride said:


> I think what’s most frustrating is that the drop rates don’t correlate with the tags the interns assign them (rare, epic...etc.) I welcomed Dr. F last night and after his first fabric collection I received one fabric. Fabric is listed as rare. I began sending him out every 60 minutes today beginning at 6am when I woke up. He’s come back 12 times today with zip, zilch, zippo. This should not be the case with a token marked “rare.”  Meanwhile, I’ve collected enough “epic” tokens to level Dr.F up twice. Why are my “epic” tokens dropping pretty much every other time and my “rare” token haven’t dropped in 12 collections? This is what I find most frustrating.
> 
> I also want to say I sympathize with those of you struggling to welcome Dr.F. I had this issue last event. In 48 hours I didn’t receive any tokens for the needed character.



Sadly, that’s always been an issue. Have the ever given us drop rate percentage for rarity levels? A little more transparency would be greatly appreciated.

Also, Im fairly sure they have ultered drop rate percentages for items during events before.


----------



## CallieMar

Well my luck has dried up...after more than 36 hours and probably a good 20-24 chances at collecting, still at only 7 comfy fabric.  With a day and a half left I would hope that the last two fabric will drop, but who knows. 

I've continued to level up although I'm pretty much out of gumbo now.

Naveen - 6 (need gumbo to level)
Eudora - 7 (need gumbo to level)
Odie - 5 (need gumbo to level)
Charlotte - 5
Louis - 6
Tiana - 5
Facilier - 3

42k EC
12 gumbo

Other characters:
Anastasia - 8
Drizella - 8 ready for 9
Elsa - 5
Mulan - 6


----------



## Haley R

I have 4 pendants now so there is hope, but it might be close. I did send in a ticket because this is a bit ridiculous for someone who bought both premium characters. I don't think there's any chance I can get the comfy outfit, but I've kind of gotten used to that by now. I don't have Ariel or Mulan's either and I don't care about them too much.


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcoming Dr. F, goodness those drops are AWFUL.


----------



## hopemax

Still no fabric in my IOS game.  So my new "goal" for this game is to get no fabric at all, while still sending him out.  Fabric drops are now "failures."

In Windows, I have 5, so perhaps, there is a chance.


----------



## mikegood2

Well, just to show how messed up drop rates are, after struggling to get Dr. F I just collected my 9th, and final fabric! Took me a little over 24 hours, but can’t start Tianas Comfy costume until the morning. Was stuck at 7 for a few hours and decided that sending her on heron her 6 hour quest with Naveen might improve her drops. Of course the final 2 dropped in the next 2 hours.


----------



## karmstr112

In what felt like pulling teeth, the final hat finally dropped for Dr. F.  In 2 hours I can begin to collect comfy fabric. 1 day & 5 hours left in the event, the odds are not in favor of getting the 9 comfy fabric especially since I've got an actual root canal scheduled tomorrow and I would like to sleep tonight.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I started welcoming D. Facilier just after 7 last night and sent him out at least 4 times in search of comfy fabric once he arrived... and have none yet. Fingers crossed after I wake up this afternoon my luck changes. I had similar issues getting Ariel's tail but it all came through at the very very end.


----------



## Aces86

Last two hats dropped this morning so welcoming Dr. F now.


----------



## Hoodie

Been about 24 hours since welcoming Facilier and I have 2 whole fabrics to show for it. Also leveled up all characters as much as I could before the gumbo shortage kicked in.  Hoping to get at least one more leveled before the end.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Started collecting for Dr. F as soon as he unlocked. Got the hats the first day. Been stuck on 2 necklaces since the second collection from Naveen. 

Doesn’t look like I will get Dr. F. Bummer. Had both premium characters, but no building, so I guess I’m just out of luck.


----------



## squirrel

Cherry Limeade said:


> Started collecting for Dr. F as soon as he unlocked. Got the hats the first day. Been stuck on 2 necklaces since the second collection from Naveen.
> 
> Doesn’t look like I will get Dr. F. Bummer. Had both premium characters, but no building, so I guess I’m just out of luck.



I have the opposite problem.  I had two of each and then started getting the necklaces and was stuck on the 2 Ear Hats for Dr. Faciller.  I finally now have 5, so I still have a bit of hope that I might get those last two today and be able to welcome him in time.  I don't have Charlotte as I ran out of gems.  I do have the buildings and the parade float.


----------



## Quellman

Maybe I should get some friends on the gameloft side to help with these drop rates for fabric. Almost as bad has Dr. F was.   I'm surprised at how low EC I have is. Prolly end with 28k if I get the last fabric drops.


----------



## supernova

One last fabric to collect and I am washing my hands of this whole stupid PatF event.


----------



## Osum

Just collected the last comfy costume fabric. Of course, I wasn’t very optimistic and Tiana has 3 or 4 hours left on her current task. Guess she’ll be in comfy clothes for dinner. Haha!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so I only got 2 fabrics from my first 12 collections with Dr F, but then had a change of luck and got 4 over my next 8 so up to 6 fabrics so feeling better.

Good thing is if I am close, it is only a 1 hour task so max 4 gems to speed up his task, so hopefully will take less gems than just buying the missing items (I know for Mulan's it was 34 gems per fabric)

And should be in top 10 for trophy collection so 20 gems there to use


----------



## CallieMar

Got my last fabric to drop this morning.


----------



## Wdw1015

I broke down and bought Tiana’s Palace with gems Saturday night. So not only do I have the float, both premium characters and the building, I STILL need 4 more pendants. Beyond annoyed at this game right now.


----------



## KPach525

Well I was feeling pretty good about EC to Gem conversation until this morning after I put Tiana in her comfy outfit and I dropped below 10k! Thankfully still a day left to run 60min tasks and bring it back up a bit.


----------



## KPach525

Oh and for those stressing about the comfy costume; Tiana went straight back to her ball gown since the only task available is 8 hours long. It’s so ridiculous that they won’t make all tasks the same regardless of costume...


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> Oh and for those stressing about the comfy costume; Tiana went straight back to her ball gown since the only task available is 8 hours long. It’s so ridiculous that they won’t make all tasks the same regardless of costume...


No doubt she'll be as useless as the rest of the comfy princesses


----------



## Haley R

Wdw1015 said:


> I broke down and bought Tiana’s Palace with gems Saturday night. So not only do I have the float, both premium characters and the building, I STILL need 4 more pendants. Beyond annoyed at this game right now.


That’s pretty bad. I don’t have the parade or the building and I have 5 pendants so only 2 more to go.


----------



## mikegood2

Once you welcome Tiana with her comfy costume she has a 4 hour task. Sadly, I was really hoping it would bring up the “Your finished with this annoying event” pop up window. I just want to be done with it!

Also, anyone want to make a wager on then the next event is? It would be stupid for them to do it, therefore they probably will,  I’m guessing a TC Thursday or Friday this week, or next week at the latest.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Oh and for those stressing about the comfy costume; Tiana went straight back to her ball gown since the only task available is 8 hours long. It’s so ridiculous that they won’t make all tasks the same regardless of costume...



After the 4 hour task, I’m planning on doing the same. Honestly, how stupid is it that they don’t have any quick jobs for it! Something like a 1 hour Gumbo job woulda been ideal.

I’m starting to think that the interns have a bet going over how far they can push things before they really start losing players. Think they may have a good idea after this event.


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> Once you welcome Tiana with her comfy costume she has a 4 hour task. Sadly, I was really hoping it would bring up the “Your finished with this annoying event” pop up window. I just want to be done with it!
> 
> Also, anyone want to make a wager on then the next event is? It would be stupid for them to do it, therefore they probably will,  I’m guessing a TC Thursday or Friday this week, or next week at the latest.



Well,golly gee,seeing as Dumbo's coming out....


----------



## Haley R

No dr. Facilier for me


----------



## mmmears

I got the last fabric drop last night and Tiana got her costume.  Then I made her change back into her pretty dress.  I'm low on gumbo and EC, but I'm not going to work hard to get it at this point.  I need a break from this game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> Oh and for those stressing about the comfy costume; Tiana went straight back to her ball gown since the only task available is 8 hours long. It’s so ridiculous that they won’t make all tasks the same regardless of costume...



Or maybe that there are some extra/unique tasks per costume but not that you can’t do the standard quests when in one of the costumes, that aspect seems silly


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Well I was feeling pretty good about EC to Gem conversation until this morning after I put Tiana in her comfy outfit and I dropped below 10k! Thankfully still a day left to run 60min tasks and bring it back up a bit.


Ouch!  Didn't notice how many she requires.  Sounds like it's a good chunk of our EC.


----------



## LeCras

I was away over the weekend (well, Thursday to Sunday so a long weekend I guess) and didn't have time to play much. I did ok with the drops and welcomed Facilier yesterday morning. Currently have 6/9 fabrics so should hopefully get that before the event is over. Other stats:

Naveen - 6 (ready for 7)
Tiana - 5 (ready for 6)
Eudora - 6 (ready for 7)
Charlotte - 4 (ready for 5)
Facilier - 2 (need one more of each token)
Louis - 5 (ready for 6)
Mama Odie - 6 (need 5 more ear hats)

Cri-Kee is level 7 and needs a fair few cages and ear hats before he's ready for 8. All my other characters are maxed out.

I've got 72 gumbo and just over 52k EC which I'll probably hang on to - not desperate to level anyone up at this point, apart from perhaps Facilier...


----------



## nicki401

I finally got Dr F this morning and as far as I am concerned, that was the end of the event. Not bothering with the pointless "comfy" outfiit


----------



## Haley R

I will say that if I don’t get dr facilier I will no longer be playing this game. It won’t be just from this but the whole game has gotten boring to me. Everything takes too long and I hate the random chances instead of just doing a task and getting the tokens. I love my animal crossing game so I may just stick with that one. I guess we’ll see...


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Ouch!  Didn't notice how many she requires.  Sounds like it's a good chunk of our EC.


Enough that it made me go look, 14k for the comfy outfit after shelling out 12k for DrF. and about 18 hours between for me


----------



## HansKristoffAnnaSven

18 hours left, the game put up a message that the event ended and converted all my EC to gems, luckily I didn't need EC anymore.  Then 10 seconds later the event started back again with the same 18 hours left, but all my EC is gone.   I do still have the gems.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I will say that if I don’t get dr facilier I will no longer be playing this game. It won’t be just from this but the whole game has gotten boring to me. Everything takes too long and I hate the random chances instead of just doing a task and getting the tokens. I love my animal crossing game so I may just stick with that one. I guess we’ll see...


I realized today just how boring and tedious this game really is.  Even though they add new movies, the game is tired and repetitive.  No new ideas, just more of the same.  I am so tired of collecting cricket cages at this point.  It feels as if it is unending.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I realized today just how boring and tedious this game really is.  Even though they add new movies, the game is tired and repetitive.  No new ideas, just more of the same.  I am so tired of collecting cricket cages at this point.  It feels as if it is unending.



I feel the same way.  Been feeling it for a while now.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> I realized today just how boring and tedious this game really is.  Even though they add new movies, the game is tired and repetitive.  No new ideas, just more of the same.  I am so tired of collecting cricket cages at this point.  It feels as if it is unending.


We have 17 hours left and I still need 2 pendants. Clocks ticking interns...


----------



## squirrel

Down to needing one more Dr. Faciller Ear Hat before I can welcome him!  Hopefully that last one drops in 4hrs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, as bad as my drops were the first day they were pretty good today and currently welcoming Tiana’s comfy costume 

I know things can get a bit tedious but I still like the game - fun to pick up and play a few minutes at a time


----------



## Haley R

One more freakin pendant. It's just not fun to me. I think I'm still getting rid of the game even if I get him. A game should be fun, not stressful. They have events all the time on Animal Crossing and they are so manageable. I usually finish them way ahead of time and sometimes they give you "Extra" goals to work towards if you finish early.


----------



## Peachkins

I welcomed Dr F first thing yesterday morning. I've managed to collect 3 fabrics. 3 in 2 full days. Granted, I didn't get to play as often today because of work. Still though. Glad I don't care about the costume. I'm sorry for those that haven't had luck with the Dr himself. 

Might have to look into that Animal Crossing game- I loved the original.  I need something I can step away from and not have to worry.  How is AC in that aspect? This game certainly ain't it.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> One more freakin pendant. It's just not fun to me. I think I'm still getting rid of the game even if I get him. A game should be fun, not stressful. They have events all the time on Animal Crossing and they are so manageable. I usually finish them way ahead of time and sometimes they give you "Extra" goals to work towards if you finish early.



Increasing the number of events, reducing the time between them, making you log in more often for less, things taking longer to get, EC totals decreasing, not introducing new types of events. All signs of a game in the decline and desperately in search of new revenue sources. They are willing to lose there loyal long time players in return for newer players who might spend real money because they have yet to wise up.

The funny thing is they probably could have previously made money for me if they offered plots of land for cash a year ago. There refusal to open land and other decisions have guaranteed that they will not make another penny from me.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Haley R said:


> We have 17 hours left and I still need 2 pendants. Clocks ticking interns...


I got none today despite being on top of it time wise. None. Still sitting at 3 pendants so that's not going to happen.


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> I welcomed Dr F first thing yesterday morning. I've managed to collect 3 fabrics. 3 in 2 full days. Granted, I didn't get to play as often today because of work. Still though. Glad I don't care about the costume. I'm sorry for those that haven't had luck with the Dr himself.
> 
> Might have to look into that Animal Crossing game- I loved the original.  I need something I can step away from and not have to worry.  How is AC in that aspect? This game certainly ain't it.


It’s called animal crossing pocket camp. I would add you if you get it! There’s a social aspect to the game that I love because you get to help other players. You can play at your own speed. They do events but you don’t have to complete them. I feel like they are pretty easy to participate in though. The events can give you clothes, furniture, new characters. It just varies but the events usually go along with what season it is. It’s a very stress free game.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

galaxygirl76 said:


> I got none today despite being on top of it time wise. None. Still sitting at 3 pendants so that's not going to happen.



I posted that I had 2 pendants this morning. Collected as often as possible today (not using gems to speed tasks) and drumroll .... I have two pendants tonight. So, Dr. F is not happening.

Especially frustrating since I wasn't stressed during the whole of the event. I managed to unlock characters just before time walls hit and collections up until now had been good. 

Oh well. At least I'll get an okay gem conversion.


----------



## Haley R

galaxygirl76 said:


> I got none today despite being on top of it time wise. None. Still sitting at 3 pendants so that's not going to happen.


Yeah it’s pretty terrible.


----------



## Haley R

Cherry Limeade said:


> I posted that I had 2 pendants this morning. Collected as often as possible today (not using gems to speed tasks) and drumroll .... I have two pendants tonight. So, Dr. F is not happening.
> 
> Especially frustrating since I wasn't stressed during the whole of the event. I managed to unlock characters just before time walls hit and collections up until now had been good.
> 
> Oh well. At least I'll get an okay gem conversion.


I was actually doing really well during the event. My drops were really good and I finished most of them way before the time walls but this one just isn’t happening for me


----------



## hopemax

Based on yesterday's drops, I thought I would at least get the costume in my Windows game.  But today, it's only been a single drop getting me to 6.  IOS game, finally came around and I'm up to 8.  But bedtime is quickly approaching, and I usually sleep late and so getting it done tomorrow, seems unlikely.  I do have a bunch of gems, so I could gem through his task a couple times.  But do I want to?  I guess if I'm thinking about quitting, the gems are meaningless.  I guess I will decide when DH gets up to go to work.

The costume takes 4 hours, have we determined if we need to have collected it by the Event end, or just need to have hit the welcome button?  Otherwise, I may have to gem through that 2 minutes before the event ends.


----------



## Haley R

Lol you guys I said screw it and started using gems. I sped up naveen’s task and he gave me the last pendant I needed. I used gems to instantly welcome dr. Facilier. I then used gems to keep going through his tasks and now have enough for tiana’s  comfy costume lol. She’s on a 2-hr task that requires 8 gems to speed up and I have 7 left so I’ll wait a little bit then speed her task up. 

This sounds crazy BUT I spent less than 150 gems which is how much the palace cost...


----------



## hopemax

Ha ha, on my final collection before bed, I got the last fabric on IOS.  Although, I had sent Tiana on a non-event 8 hour task with Charlotte!  So I had to use gems to speed that up.  Will collect in the morning and do the 2 hr task then.

Trying to gem for the last 2 in Windows now. 1 gem to finish the first try, then 4 more tries, and not a single fabric.  I don't have a lot of gems to play with.

EDIT:  Next two came through, I also had to speed up Tiana's overnight task.  Have 31 gems remaining.


----------



## supernova

Got the "thanks for playing" screen.  The nightmare is finally over.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> They are willing to lose there loyal long time players in return for newer players who might spend real money because they have yet to wise up.
> 
> The funny thing is they probably could have previously made money for me if they offered plots of land for cash a year ago. There refusal to open land and other decisions have guaranteed that they will not make another penny from me.


They obviously no longer care about you and they no longer care about me.  They gave up on smart players who know better and can target newer players who are low on magic and by now are missing dozens of characters.

I don't agree with offering plots of land for cash, though.  A plot of land in a game like this shouldn't be considered an "in-app purchase".  My little nephew plays Fortnite and he uses gift cards to gain skins/costumes and weapons, not playable territory on the game board.  Their refusal to release land is not about making money (one of the few things not about cash, apparently).  They claim that it is a possible programming issue. Which it clearly isn't.   There are games out there with far more moving parts and much larger game maps.  So stop trying to pretend allowing me to place a building in that section is any different than placing it where it is now.  That's nonsense.

At this point we have magic in the millions, which is something that they were not counting on.  So rather than be inventive about creating new ways for us to use it, they simply artificially inflate the requirements to welcome a character or open a plot of land, which further frustrates the newer players.

So no, money for land doesn't make a bit of sense and is a poor addition to player experience.   It could be available for cash to players who are short on magic, but that isn't you or me.  Personally I would be disappointed if they decided to start unnecessarily selling land.  Paying to allow us to expand their playing board is simply not good business.


----------



## Aces86

Well I’m not going to have enough fabric for the comfy costume which I’m not upset about as I wanted to use the EC for gems anyway. Stupid comfy are so pointless, and the dressing room takes up way too much needed space. And they look stupid when they’re in their comfy costumes... not classic disney. 

Have I mentioned how much I hate the comfy costumes? Lol


----------



## karmstr112

mikegood2 said:


> Increasing the number of events, reducing the time between them, making you log in more often for less, things taking longer to get, EC totals decreasing, not introducing new types of events. All signs of a game in the decline and desperately in search of new revenue sources. They are willing to lose there loyal long time players in return for newer players who might spend real money because they have yet to wise up.
> 
> The funny thing is they probably could have previously made money for me if they offered plots of land for cash a year ago. There refusal to open land and other decisions have guaranteed that they will not make another penny from me.



I agree about the land. I have 169 characters, most at home. 40 are on the board now due to EC so many will be going home in a couple of hours. If TBTB had any sense, they would develop an event that didn't add more characters. Given all the griping about land, make that the prize. Attractions have ceased to be an enticement since we have more of those than can be displayed. Concessions can be helpful for EC and for the newbies assuming one has space. Forget decorations, besides no room for them they barely have value even to Merlin. This game so entertaining in the beginning has become a chore.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Cherry Limeade said:


> I posted that I had 2 pendants this morning. Collected as often as possible today (not using gems to speed tasks) and drumroll .... I have two pendants tonight. So, Dr. F is not happening.
> 
> Especially frustrating since I wasn't stressed during the whole of the event. I managed to unlock characters just before time walls hit and collections up until now had been good.
> 
> Oh well. At least I'll get an okay gem conversion.


Same here. No problems at all until Dr Facilier. Hit all the time walls until he got unlocked and since then all drops seems to have slowed way down. Got nothing this morning either and I'm so frustrated that I'm refusing to use gems.


----------



## mara512

WELL 6 hours left and I need 5 fabrics.  Don’t think Tiana will ever be comfy.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> Same here. No problems at all until Dr Facilier. Hit all the time walls until he got unlocked and since then all drops seems to have slowed way down. Got nothing this morning either and I'm so frustrated that I'm refusing to use gems.


All the more reason to remove timewalls, which they won't.  This time they gave us four days to welcome a character with epic drops and then get an unnecessary costume.  If we were all able to continue at our own pace, we would have been done a week or more ago.  But there's no money to be made that way, so they shorten the time for the final phase of the event, and then the panicky idiots all cave in and spend ten bucks for a character and then another five for a costume.  Fifteen dollars... experiment is a success.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> All the more reason to remove timewalls, which they won't.  This time they gave us four days to welcome a character with epic drops and then get an unnecessary costume.  If we were all able to continue at our own pace, we would have been done a week or more ago.  But there's no money to be made that way, so they shorten the time for the final phase of the event, and then the panicky idiots all cave in and spend ten bucks for a character and then another five for a costume.  Fifteen dollars... experiment is a success.



I was able to finish this a little early. Got the costume this morning and she is on 4 hour quest received. I did not finish early on Milan, but did get Milan but these events have become too frustrating for a long time player.


----------



## Wdw1015

Finally got my last pendant to drop this morning so welcoming Dr F now. Took almost the full 4 days they allowed so of course no comfy costume which I could care less about. Hit all the time walls throughout the rest of the event so these last 4 days have been extremely frustrating.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I was able to finish this a little early. Got the costume this morning and she is on 4 hour quest received. I did not finish early on Milan, but did get Milan but these events have become too frustrating for a long time player.


Only a tad early, though.  Event ends today in about 5 hours.  In the past, I was able to wrap up a day or two in advance of the actual event end.  This time, it sounds like people completed with a handful of hours to spare.  Which I guess makes sense to have it play out until the end, but still... they're attempting to build pressure into the game an have people break down and spend gems, if not cash, on being able to complete.


----------



## squirrel

I finally got the last Dr. F's Ear Hat so I'm welcoming him just before the event ends so no Tiana comfy outfit for me, I have all the fabric except the Tiana Fabric that only Dr. F can collect.

*I can't even collect any more Dr. F necklaces or Ear Hats before the event ends, none of the characters have any tasks for them.  Is this normal?*


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Got the "thanks for playing" screen.  The nightmare is finally over.



Yes it is!   Got mine at 2am this morning.   Leveling up those I can while leaving the EC around 42k.  There was no way I was make it over 43K to round up for the next gem.


----------



## supernova

squirrel said:


> I finally got the last Dr. F's Ear Hat so I'm welcoming him just before the event ends so no Tiana comfy outfit for me, I have all the fabric except the Tiana Fabric that only Dr. F can collect.
> 
> *I can't even collect any more Dr. F necklaces or Ear Hats before the event ends, none of the characters have any tasks for them.  Is this normal?*


The only way that would happen is if he is max'ed out.  You might inadvertently collected the tokens to get him to level 2 while you were in the process of welcoming him.  Check his storybook page to see if he's already ready to move up.


----------



## 4CanadianMice

supernova said:


> Got the "thanks for playing" screen.  The nightmare is finally over.


Congrats!
I am currently welcoming Tiana’s comfy costume so should see this screen minutes before the event ends!


----------



## squirrel

supernova said:


> The only way that would happen is if he is max'ed out.  You might inadvertently collected the tokens to get him to level 2 while you were in the process of welcoming him.  Check his storybook page to see if he's already ready to move up.



When I started this morning I collected the last Ear Hat I needed as one of the first finished tasks.  I then went straight to welcoming him before I collected from any of the other characters.  Unless for level 2 he only needs one Ear Hat and one necklace, I don't see how I wouldn't need more tasks to collect.  I only have 2 characters that can collect for the Ear Hats, as it has taken days for them to get them.

I guess I will find out in under an hour when he is finished being welcomed.


----------



## pooh'smate

squirrel said:


> When I started this morning I collected the last Ear Hat I needed as one of the first finished tasks.  I then went straight to welcoming him before I collected from any of the other characters.  Unless for level 2 he only needs one Ear Hat and one necklace, I don't see how I wouldn't need more tasks to collect.  I only have 2 characters that can collect for the Ear Hats, as it has taken days for them to get them.
> 
> I guess I will find out in under an hour when he is finished being welcomed.



If I remember correctly he does only need one of each to level up.


----------



## supernova

squirrel said:


> When I started this morning I collected the last Ear Hat I needed as one of the first finished tasks.  I then went straight to welcoming him before I collected from any of the other characters.  Unless for level 2 he only needs one Ear Hat and one necklace, I don't see how I wouldn't need more tasks to collect.  I only have 2 characters that can collect for the Ear Hats, as it has taken days for them to get them.
> 
> I guess I will find out in under an hour when he is finished being welcomed.


Yes he does only require 1/1 of his tokens.  By the time I had welcomed him, he was already set to move to level 2.  I would image that is what is happening with yours, if no tokens are showing available through characters.


----------



## supernova

Wow!  In one of the cooler moments of my morning, in today's platinum chest I received something called an "antler topiary".  This thing looks amazing and I cannot wait to place it into my park.  I'm just checking the map because I want to be certain that it is placed into the best possible spot.  I would imagine this is going to make a massive impact on my happiness counter!


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Got the "thanks for playing" screen.  The nightmare is finally over.



This took you longer than usual. I have 30 minutes left on the comfy costume, and felt like I wasn't going to make it either. Seems like they are making it more and more difficult.




Also today is free platinum chest day. I got a minnie tea table, worth 550 to Merlin.  I think he is cheating me out of the last 50 magic.  Still need: zootopia racetrack, steamboat willie, and reflections of china.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Wow!  In one of the cooler moments of my morning, in today's platinum chest I received something called an "antler topiary".  This thing looks amazing and I cannot wait to place it into my park.  I'm just checking the map because I want to be certain that it is placed into the best possible spot.  I would imagine this is going to make a massive impact on my happiness counter!



Received the same awesome antler topiary lol


----------



## mmmears

karmstr112 said:


> This game so entertaining in the beginning has become a chore.



THIS.  It's just a matter of time until I don't bothering opening it up at all.  I'm already playing less frequently.  It's just not fun anymore.  Chore is right.



supernova said:


> Wow!  In one of the cooler moments of my morning, in today's platinum chest I received something called an "antler topiary".  This thing looks amazing and I cannot wait to place it into my park.  I'm just checking the map because I want to be certain that it is placed into the best possible spot.  I would imagine this is going to make a massive impact on my happiness counter!



Wow!  I was so lucky and got the same gift.  The THREE attractions sitting there in those chests?  I suspect I'll never get them.  And I don't even care anymore.  Interns have ruined the game.


----------



## hopemax

This thread will be so lonely if everyone is quitting.

Received a lovely antler trophy in IOS, and a musical fountain in Windows.  We are now within an hour of event end, so everyone not working on tokens has been sent home.  Which is most everyone in Windows, because I have a Gumbo shortage.  Ariel and Eric have been reunited and are spending quality time together.

Status report - IOS

Naveen, Mama Odie - 7
Eudora - 6
Tiana, Charlotte, Louis - 5
Dr. Facilier - 3

Cri-kee - 7

Status report - Windows

Naveen, Eudora, Charlotte - 6
Louis - 5
Tiana, Mama Odie - 4
Dr. Facilier - 3

Anastasia - 9 (I took Hamm and Cinderella off EC collection to get her hats to level her up from 8 to 9 before being hit with the rebalancing)
Mayor - 9
Cri-kee - 5 (stupid, stupid drop rate for his hats.  When the PatF event started Windows was at 4, and IOS at  5, but they weren't really separated that much in total tokens.  Now they are miles apart because of the lack of hats.  I went 5 days without collecting a hat, to get the last 2 I needed to bring him up to 5)

Vanellope - need 12 Hero Medals and then WIR will be finally done.  She had a terrible drop rate on items too, during this event.


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> This thread will be so lonely if everyone is quitting.



This thread is likely the reason why I've playing this long.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Wow!  In one of the cooler moments of my morning, in today's platinum chest I received something called an "antler topiary".  This thing looks amazing and I cannot wait to place it into my park.  I'm just checking the map because I want to be certain that it is placed into the best possible spot.  I would imagine this is going to make a massive impact on my happiness counter!




Me too Woo Hoo!

Under 2 hours and need 3 fabrics.  What a joke


----------



## wingweaver84

Arundal said:


> Received the same awesome antler topiary lol



I got Steamboat Willie.


----------



## KPach525

mmmears said:


> This thread is likely the reason why I've playing this long.


Same here! This community balances out the chore of playing


----------



## wnwardii

KPach525 said:


> Same here! This community balances out the chore of playing



Not to mention the snarkiness of some players like @supernova make it that more enjoyable.


----------



## Peachkins

I did actually get a Mickey Waffle stand in the platinum chest, so that's not terrible. As for Tiana's comfy costume, that's officially out of reach, but I would rather have the extra gems from the EC conversion.  Like others, I really liked this event to start and was doing well. Even though I didn't care about the costume, it's incredibly disappointing to see how far short I came on it (still at 3/9 fabrics after more than 2 days) after keeping up easily with everything else.  The difficulty at the end really does scream "money grab" and it makes me sad. 

I did finish collecting for both Tremaine sisters during the event, and immediately leveled Drusilla to 10 once I leveled up the PaTF characters I could one more time. Now have Anastasia leveling to 10 as well, so at least I don't have to worry about rebalancing anymore.


----------



## hopemax

Operation Gumbo, now commencing.

Token Collection by non-PatF characters

It's going to be a struggle, guys.  They seem to have caught on to this as well, to slow us down.

Naveen - Ukulele: Sebastian, Bo Peep, Prince Charming(12hr), Atlantica, Bayou
            - Hat: Tiana's Palace

Tiana - Beignets: Tiana's Palace
         - Hat: Float, Voodoo Emporium, Bayou

Eudora - can't check, maxed out

Charlotte - Hat: Voodoo Emporium.  Can't check the other token

Dr. Facilier - Pendant: Float, Tiana's Palace
                - Hat: Nothing, not even a building

Louis - Trumpet:  Mama Odie's Tree
        - Hat: Bayou

Mama Odie - Gourd Wand: Daisy, Tiana's Palace, Voodoo Emporium
                 - Hat: Tiana's Palace

So unless someone can collect for Eudora or Charlotte's token, the only non-PatF characters who can do anything are Sebastian, Bo Peep and Daisy.


----------



## KPach525

wnwardii said:


> Not to mention the snarkiness of some players like @supernova make it that more enjoyable.


@supernova knows I’m only still here because of him


----------



## mikegood2

wnwardii said:


> Not to mention the snarkiness of some players like @supernova make it that more enjoyable.





KPach525 said:


> @supernova knows I’m only still here because of him



You are aware he is a GameLoft mole though, right? Not sure how high up he is in the organization, but my sources are telling me it’s really high up. I’ve heard he takes the interns to the Magic Kingdom on a work field trip once or twice a years, but only lets them look at some lands and refuses to let them enter! Rumor has it, that’s why they haven’t opened some of the plots of land in the game yet. If they can’t enter those lands, they refuse to let us!


----------



## mikegood2

Post event update:

Got 19 gem conversion

9 Gumbo left

*Naveen* - 7
*Tiana* - 5
*Eudora* - 7
*Charlotte* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Dr*. *Facilier* - 4
*Louis* - 6
*Mama* *Odie* - 6

*Cri*-*Kee*: 7


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> You are aware he is a GameLoft mole though, right? Not sure how high up he is in the organization, but my sources are telling me it’s really high up. I’ve heard he takes the interns to the Magic Kingdom on a work field trip once or twice a years, but only lets them look at some lands and refuses to let them enter! Rumor has it, that’s why they haven’t opened some of the plots of land in the game yet. If they can’t enter those lands, they refuse to let us!


Oh god that made me laugh out loud at work and I got a few stares!! I found out he was the mole same as you did, but there’s just something endearing that makes that point minescule... or maybe I’m just hoping if I keep graveling he will eventually authorize some changes in our favor


----------



## CallieMar

hopemax said:


> Operation Gumbo, now commencing.
> 
> Token Collection by non-PatF characters
> 
> It's going to be a struggle, guys.  They seem to have caught on to this as well, to slow us down.
> 
> Naveen - Ukulele: Sebastian, Bo Peep, Prince Charming(12hr), Atlantica, Bayou
> - Hat: Tiana's Palace
> 
> Tiana - Beignets: Tiana's Palace
> - Hat: Float, Voodoo Emporium, Bayou
> 
> Eudora - can't check, maxed out
> 
> Charlotte - Hat: Voodoo Emporium.  Can't check the other token
> 
> Dr. Facilier - Pendant: Float, Tiana's Palace
> - Hat: Nothing, not even a building
> 
> Louis - Trumpet:  Mama Odie's Tree
> - Hat: Bayou
> 
> Mama Odie - Gourd Wand: Daisy, Tiana's Palace, Voodoo Emporium
> - Hat: Tiana's Palace
> 
> So unless someone can collect for Eudora or Charlotte's token, the only non-PatF characters who can do anything are Sebastian, Bo Peep and Daisy.



Ugh this sucks. Now that the event is over, I can go back to checking on the game a couple of times at work. So I’ll send all PaTF characters on a 4 hr task or longer to collect tokens. Then have them all collect gumbo at night until bedtime. 

Like many others, keeping up with this game is getting more and more tiring. The event was cute for the first couple of days and then I just stopped caring, even though I was really lucky with drops throughout. I’m glad they did events on my faves from the 90s but all those characters are sent back home anyway so what’s the point.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I didn't even get the pendant I sent Naveen on to get on the last try so I didn't get any for over a day and a half. It's ridiculous.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> I got Steamboat Willie.


But why? Its really so much better in the Cool Kids club.  And remember... we have antlers.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> You are aware he is a GameLoft mole though, right? Not sure how high up he is in the organization, but my sources are telling me it’s really high up. I’ve heard he takes the interns to the Magic Kingdom on a work field trip once or twice a years, but only lets them look at some lands and refuses to let them enter!


Clearly clearly a lie right here, folks.  Let's face it.  If my team visited the parks twice a year then they would have a much better handle on the Disney park aspect of the game.  Which they obviously don't.   So stop telling fibs and attempting to besmirch my already soiled name.


----------



## squirrel

supernova said:


> Yes he does only require 1/1 of his tokens.  By the time I had welcomed him, he was already set to move to level 2.  I would image that is what is happening with yours, if no tokens are showing available through characters.


Well after I got home and he had finished levelling, the event was over and it changed to needing 2 tokens for each item.  I was then able to select a character to collect for the other necklace.


----------



## Peachkins

I keep thinking about quitting this game, and there are so many reasons to do so. I hate the happiness rating aspect as it makes me hesitate to step away from the game for any length of time. It's become an absolute grind to level characters up, and there are no guarantees you'll even get a token you're pursuing. The events are too close together and becoming increasingly impossible to finish without paying money or using gems, and because of that I find myself stressing out about checking in on the game when I'm doing other things. They keep rebalancing which I'm sure will catch up with me eventually. There's not enough land available to display everything I have, let alone organize and decorate. The storyline at this point is pretty much nonexistent. 

On the other hand, the game is adorable to look at, and I love seeing the attractions and characters. This is also the only game I've played steadily since it was released (minus a month or so when I was without a decent phone). Seems the cons outweigh the pros, but I'm still finding it really hard to give up.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, this has been the worst event by far for me.  My game was corrupted a week ago Sunday and it took over 5 days to be fixed.  I failed to even get Tiana, even though I purchased both premium characters for the event.  I emailed the game makers and hopefully they will do something to make this right.  I had been on track to get everyone including the doctor .


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> But why? Its really so much better in the Cool Kids club.  And remember... we have antlers.



I am _sick _of antlers,thank you.


----------



## wingweaver84

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, this has been the worst event by far for me.  My game was corrupted a week ago Sunday and it took over 5 days to be fixed.  I failed to even get Tiana, even though I purchased both premium characters for the event.  I emailed the game makers and hopefully they will do something to make this right.  I had been on track to get everyone including the doctor .



But don't you remember?

You're in their world now,not your world,and they have friends on the other side.


----------



## Haley R

Well I’m already back up to 15 gems after being at 1 this morning. I had good parade drops and leveled some characters up


----------



## KimRonRufus

I just want to say, that Dr. Facilier's welcome/level-up animation is the best villain entrance I've seen, maybe even the best character entrance altogether. I mean, he's having himself a party here, complete with black magic and special music! I love it! (PS, sorry to everyone who didn't get him, not trying to make you feel bad, maybe you can watch it on YouTube?)


----------



## Arundal

wingweaver84 said:


> I am _sick _of antlers,thank you.



But antlers are so pretty right lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, I don’t think I hated this event as much as many of you - I do wish the Facilier and costume drops weren’t so “rare” - make it more tokens but more likely to get or something when there is so little time to accomplish those tasks

Prior to that I thought it had a pretty good pace and let it be a fairly relaxed event

Not looking forward to collecting gumbo bowls for the next 2 months though


----------



## DisTXMom

I’ve searched this thread and online and can’t find the answer to this question: Is Everest actually unlocked?  I’m generally current with the game, although still leveling up Jungle Book & Peter Pan characters. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hoodie

Missed out on Tiana's comfy costume by 1 fabric.  Naveen didn't drop anything in the last 6 tries.  I guess on the plus side I got more gems in the conversion.  I know the rumor is another Tower Challenge starting on the 21st - anyone see anything about it?


----------



## wingweaver84

DisTXMom said:


> I’ve searched this thread and online and can’t find the answer to this question: Is Everest actually unlocked?  I’m generally current with the game, although still leveling up Jungle Book & Peter Pan characters. Thanks for the info!



No,and it probably won't be for quite awhile. We do have Big Thunder Mountain,though.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Clearly clearly a lie right here, folks.  Let's face it.  If my team visited the parks twice a year then they would have a much better handle on the Disney park aspect of the game.  Which they obviously don't.   So stop telling fibs and attempting to besmirch my already soiled name.



You guys are probably visiting six flags or legoland.  That's why the game is second tier. The source material is second tier.  That, or you are spending your time at the bars of WDW. Which seems likely based on some of the stupid ideas that have come out.  Not to mention the poor proofreading in the surveys.


----------



## DisTXMom

wingweaver84 said:


> No,and it probably won't be for quite awhile. We do have Big Thunder Mountain,though.



Thanks! I have Big thunder- was trying to figure out if maybe it wasn’t unlocking because my characters weren’t leveled up enough.  Appreciate the prompt response!


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> You guys are probably visiting six flags or legoland.  That's why the game is second tier. The source material is second tier.  That, or you are spending your time at the bars of WDW. Which seems likely based on some of the stupid ideas that have come out.  Not to mention the poor proofreading in the surveys.


Which suggests that we start "proof" reading.  Turns out that damn Wray & Nephew white rum was "overproof".  Oops!


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Missed out on Tiana's comfy costume by 1 fabric.  Naveen didn't drop anything in the last 6 tries.  I guess on the plus side I got more gems in the conversion.  I know the rumor is another Tower Challenge starting on the 21st - anyone see anything about it?


Well then that's your problem right there.  Naveen didn't drop fabric.  Only Facilier did.


----------



## luther10

supernova said:


> Well then that's your problem right there.  Naveen didn't drop fabric.  Only Facilier did.


----------



## Hoodie

supernova said:


> Well then that's your problem right there.  Naveen didn't drop fabric.  Only Facilier did.


Sorry - meant Facilier.  Too early in the morning and no coffee!!


----------



## hopemax

It’s a good thing the event ended yesterday. 30 min into our “bomb cyclone” snow event we lost power. Which means I only have about 2 hours of power on my Laptop, so my Windows game would have been screwed. Phone, at least would last longer because of spare batteries, which is why I am typing this message now.

I was 90% through rearranging Fantasyland, so now I’m annoyed I couldn’t finish it. And not collect Gumbo for how many hours.


----------



## Pocahontas618

Anyone else getting tired of these balancing  changes?? Just saw the news in the envelope on the app. Totally unfair to have to keep re-leveling up my characters.


----------



## Haley R

Pocahontas618 said:


> Anyone else getting tired of these balancing  changes?? Just saw the news in the envelope on the app. Totally unfair to have to keep re-leveling up my characters.


Um yes! It's getting so ridiculous and difficult for me to level anyone up. I'm currently working on getting Bagheera and I need to level up Sarge, Celia, and some others to help collect his tokens. They're so far from the levels they need to be, but their tokens required to level up are ridiculously high.


----------



## mikegood2

Pocahontas618 said:


> Anyone else getting tired of these balancing  changes?? Just saw the news in the envelope on the app. Totally unfair to have to keep re-leveling up my characters.



Luckily I’ve got all of those characters maxed, otherwise I’d be pretty ticked off right now. Curious what these “exciting features” later this year could be, but can’t imagine that they “justify” such massive item requirement. Going for 8-15(?) to 100 items to max champ over a dozen characters is beyond ridiculous! Guess they want us to live in the game and grind out items more? 

Maybe it’s just me, but I’ve never said ____ character was way to easy to easy to level up, could you please require 10x more items to level!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Luckily I’ve got all of those characters maxed, otherwise I’d be pretty ticked off right now. Curious what these “exciting features” later this year could be, but can’t imagine that they “justify” such massive item requirement. Going for 8-15(?) to 100 items to max champ over a dozen characters is beyond ridiculous! Guess they want us to live in the game and grind out items more?
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but I’ve never said ____ character was way to easy to easy to level up, could you please require 10x more items to level!


And the crazy part is that we just kept switching out one character for another as the worst one to try to level up or collect for.  Thinking back to the days of sending Mickey to bounce off Pete's stomach for hours on end, only to NOT collect a token for Donald.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> It’s a good thing the event ended yesterday. 30 min into our “bomb cyclone” snow event we lost power. Which means I only have about 2 hours of power on my Laptop, so my Windows game would have been screwed. Phone, at least would last longer because of spare batteries, which is why I am typing this message now.
> 
> I was 90% through rearranging Fantasyland, so now I’m annoyed I couldn’t finish it. And not collect Gumbo for how many hours.


Oh wow.  I forgot that we used to be able to swap out our phone batteries.  Now the manufacturers seal them up so that, rather than simply buy a new battery, we have to replace the whole phone.


----------



## Hoodie

Pocahontas618 said:


> Anyone else getting tired of these balancing  changes?? Just saw the news in the envelope on the app. Totally unfair to have to keep re-leveling up my characters.


I only have Gaston and the Tremaines to finish leveling up in this group, but I agree. It's really annoying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pocahontas618 said:


> Anyone else getting tired of these balancing  changes?? Just saw the news in the envelope on the app. Totally unfair to have to keep re-leveling up my characters.



fortunately I have the impacted characters at level 10 ...

... but they word it that they are doing this in preparation for future enhancements, and for the life of me i can't figure out what future enhancement would necessitate making it harder to level up existing characters


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> fortunately I have the impacted characters at level 10 ...
> 
> ... but they word it that they are doing this in preparation for future enhancements, and for the life of me i can't figure out what future enhancement would necessitate making it harder to level up existing characters



I was also trying to figure out what the future enhancements could be. When I wrote my last post I was woundering if they could be getting ride or rarity and make it 100% or a very high drop rate? That would make sense for why they raised the numbers, but then I realized it didn’t because that would be something they would do when the announced the enhancement, not before.

My guess is will be some type of slight of hand like adding a few nice enhancements that will make many of us happy (level 2 characters at a time, Merlin can do a collect all for characters?) to distract us from their real goal of adding more revenue streams into the game? Have know idea what new revenue streams they would be adding though?


----------



## lmmatooki

Haley R said:


> It’s called animal crossing pocket camp. I would add you if you get it! There’s a social aspect to the game that I love because you get to help other players. You can play at your own speed. They do events but you don’t have to complete them. I feel like they are pretty easy to participate in though. The events can give you clothes, furniture, new characters. It just varies but the events usually go along with what season it is. It’s a very stress free game.


I play this from time to time!


----------



## lmmatooki

I finished the event on my lunch break with a few minutes to spare, this one was a close one but I loved it. However, I only did because it was one of my favorite movies.


----------



## wingweaver84

lmmatooki said:


> I play this from time to time!



_Any _Animal Crossing game is stress free. So is Harvest Moon.


----------



## mmmears

wingweaver84 said:


> _Any _Animal Crossing game is stress free. So is Harvest Moon.



Ooh.  You're bringing back good memories.  I remember playing a Harvest Moon game (and also Animal Crossing) on DD's DS years ago.


----------



## Haley R

wingweaver84 said:


> _Any _Animal Crossing game is stress free. So is Harvest Moon.


We still have my old GameCube and the Animal Crossing game that goes on it. It's so fun to play. Do you have the Pocket Camp game?


----------



## Haley R

lmmatooki said:


> I play this from time to time!


PM me so I can add you!


----------



## wingweaver84

Haley R said:


> We still have my old GameCube and the Animal Crossing game that goes on it. It's so fun to play. Do you have the Pocket Camp game?



It's not on the iPad right now,but I have played it. It's interesting,but I guess I'm just used to the older games.


----------



## lmmatooki

One thing I wish they could do is let us play on MacBooks because a lot of the time I would.


----------



## Hoodie

Dumbo is coming


----------



## KimRonRufus

The buzz on Facebook is Dumbo is coming...I just hope it's permanent content.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

they had something posted where you had to look at an image that was like one of those magic eye puzzles to find the missing letters in the link to the clue

I have never been able to get those to work so I didn't get it but guess it is Dumbo


----------



## supernova

Outside of Dumbo and Timothy, who else was prominent enough to include as a character?  His mom?  The nameless ring master?  A nameless elephant?  A nameless crow?  Gonna be a weak character set.


----------



## luther10

Most likely Dumbo permanent content plus tower challenge/comfy costume starting next week (based on the leaked calendar)...
Or they can combine the two and put Dumbo as the final prize and Timothy as a gem character... I dont see them putting a 3rd character in the set...


----------



## KPach525

Hmmm.. 
I don’t know, I’m thinking Lady and the Tramp


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> Most likely Dumbo permanent content plus tower challenge/comfy costume starting next week (based on the leaked calendar).


Personally, I can't wait to get Dumbo's comfy costume next week!  At least now we understand why the dressing room building is so large.


----------



## Haley R

I'm welcoming Barbossa now. I hope the Dumbo event isn't for awhile.


----------



## AJGolden1013

luther10 said:


> Most likely Dumbo permanent content plus tower challenge/comfy costume starting next week (based on the leaked calendar)...
> Or they can combine the two and put Dumbo as the final prize and Timothy as a gem character... I dont see them putting a 3rd character in the set...




Leaked Calendar?


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Leaked Calendar?


Has a hole in it.


----------



## luther10

AJGolden1013 said:


> Leaked Calendar?


From reddit... March calendar rewards...


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> From reddit... March calendar rewards...
> View attachment 388227


Only one chance to win an antler topiary this month?  That blows.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Only one chance to win an antler topiary this month?  That blows.



Your Antler Topiary Land dream may never come true!


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Has a hole in it.


This is gold


----------



## UmmYeahOk

AJGolden1013 said:


> Leaked Calendar?





supernova said:


> Has a hole in it.



Aren’t colendars supposed to have holes?








mikegood2 said:


> Your Antler Topiary Land dream may never come true!



I desperately need an expansion for my Antler Topiary Land. Starting to see guests complaints.


----------



## Aces86

Wow that magic eye circus tent post on Facebook really brought back some memories of my childhood. Haven’t had to use my eyes like that in years lol


----------



## wingweaver84

Aces86 said:


> Wow that magic eye circus tent post on Facebook really brought back some memories of my childhood. Haven’t had to use my eyes like that in years lol



I have a giant poster on my bedroom wall. Can't remember what it's of,though,it's too dark to actually use it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Outside of Dumbo and Timothy, who else was prominent enough to include as a character?  His mom?  The nameless ring master?  A nameless elephant?  A nameless crow?  Gonna be a weak character set.



well, his mom Mrs. Jumbo

the train I suppose, Casey Jr

the characterization of the crows hasn't aged well so my guess is they stay away from them (I mean, one of them is named Jim Crow)


----------



## Hoodie

Maybe a 3 character set for permanent content?  Oh, and a clown outfit for Dumbo because they know we would not be happy unless we can collect fabric.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Hoodie said:


> Maybe a 3 character set for permanent content?  Oh, and a clown outfit for Dumbo because they know we would not be happy unless we can collect fabric.


Collecting fabric is the my favorite part of the game! It’s especially fun if you can’t even collect the fabric until the very last character is unlocked and acquired. Oh, and also when those fabric drops are über ultra epicly rare.


----------



## hopemax

Like Mulan, I think it would just be a small character set:  Mrs. Jumbo, Timothy, Dumbo and Ringmaster (as Villain).  Casey Jr. would be the Float.  Maybe throw in the costume.


----------



## wingweaver84

hopemax said:


> Like Mulan, I think it would just be a small character set:  Mrs. Jumbo, Timothy, Dumbo and Ringmaster (as Villain).  Casey Jr. would be the Float.  Maybe throw in the costume.



I don't really think the Ringmaster was a villain,though. Sure,he exploited Dumbo by sticking him up on a burning tower but he never did anything in the movie to classify him as villainous. Same as the other elephants,they were making fun of the poor thing but the worst they ever did was turn their backs on him.

If there's a villain,it's that rotten kid who caused Mrs.Jumbo to be locked up.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Like Mulan, I think it would just be a small character set:  Mrs. Jumbo, Timothy, Dumbo and Ringmaster (as Villain).  Casey Jr. would be the Float.  Maybe throw in the costume.


Mulan's character set doesn't include a villain.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, his mom Mrs. Jumbo
> 
> the train I suppose, Casey Jr
> 
> the characterization of the crows hasn't aged well so my guess is they stay away from them (I mean, one of them is named Jim Crow)


I don't get how Disney hasn't redubbed the audio and replaced the crows with butterflies by now.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Aren’t colendars supposed to have holes?


No, no.  We're talking about _calendars_.  The word you're thinking of is cauliflower.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Personally, I can't wait to get Dumbo's comfy costume next week!  At least now we understand why the dressing room building is so large.



OMG  you made me LOL  



supernova said:


> Only one chance to win an antler topiary this month?  That blows.



It's so unfair.  I have a whole land full of them, but I really hope I can get more for my collection.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> OMG  you made me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It's so unfair.  I have a whole land full of them, but I really hope I can get more for my collection.


OK, I'm calling shenanigans on this post.  I don't understand how you could possibly have a whole land full of antler topiaries.  I barely have room to put any of mine out with all of the Fun Fire Hydrants that are on display.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Your Antler Topiary Land dream may never come true!


I don't care for your pessimistic attitude, sir.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> OK, I'm calling shenanigans on this post.  I don't understand how you could possibly have a whole land full of antler topiaries.  I barely have room to put any of mine out with all of the Fun Fire Hydrants that are on display.



AND NOW YOU KNOW WHY I’M ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT MORE LAND!!! 

Never wanted it for attractions or stands, it was always about decorations. Decorations are the true secret to the game.



supernova said:


> I don't care for your pessimistic attitude, sir.



Just being realistic, sir! Sorry to inform you, but since you refuse to spend real money, your dream may never come true. I’m willing to spend money on that dream, and an Antler Topiary dream came true for me, for the low low cost of around $600. Sure, I coulda put that towards a trip to WDW, but why? A vacation is over in a week, but I get to view my Antlers Topiary garden multiple times a day. Think I spend wisely!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Never wanted it for attractions or stands, it was always about decorations. Decorations are the true secret to the game.
> 
> Just being realistic, sir! Sorry to inform you, but since you refuse to spend real money, your dream may never come true. I’m willing to spend money on that dream, and an Antler Topiary dream came true for me, for the low low cost of around $600. Sure, I coulda put that towards a trip to WDW, but why? A vacation is over in a week, but I get to view my Antlers Topiary garden multiple times a day. Think I spend wisely!


Once again, you are missing the bigger picture.  It's not about you.  It's about the millions of kids visiting your park.  I for one am up to 70,748,638 park visitors since I started playing.  THOSE are the people we are seeking to impress with our topiary and bench displays.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> OK, I'm calling shenanigans on this post.  I don't understand how you could possibly have a whole land full of antler topiaries.  I barely have room to put any of mine out with all of the Fun Fire Hydrants that are on display.



That’s bold, to only have fire hydrants

Since they told us the goal of this game is to crest the park of your dream and attract the most guests and have them be as happy as possible a and guven that in real life people always complain that there aren’t enough spots to sit have gone with the strategy to take out all rides and concessions and only have benches in my park.  Currently have 1,784!


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> That’s bold, to only have fire hydrants


My park's motto is, "They'll never pull the _plug_ on our fun!"


TheMaxRebo said:


> Since they told us the goal of this game is to crest the park of your dream and attract the most guests and have them be as happy as possible a and guven that in real life people always complain that there aren’t enough spots to sit have gone with the strategy to take out all rides and concessions and only have benches in my park.  Currently have 1,784!


With that strategy, I don't see how your happiness level wouldn't be pinned at 100% ecstatic all of the time.


----------



## Haley R

Sorry for the bad quality, but naveen really wants tiana to buy one of these hats and she clearly doesn’t want to


----------



## luther10

hopemax said:


> Like Mulan, I think it would just be a small character set:  Mrs. Jumbo, Timothy, Dumbo and Ringmaster (as Villain).  Casey Jr. would be the Float.  Maybe throw in the costume.


I think it's going to be exactly like Bambi, 3 characters and 2 rides.  Mrs. Jumbo, Dumbo, and Timothy as the paid character.  The Circus is going to be the free attraction, and Casey Jr. the gem/elixir/platinum chest attraction.


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> I think it's going to be exactly like Bambi, 3 characters and 2 rides.  Mrs. Jumbo, Dumbo, and Timothy as the paid character.  The Circus is going to be the free attraction, and Casey Jr. the gem/elixir/platinum chest attraction.



As long as it isn't timed I'm not going to complain... much.  I liked it better when there was more time between updates.


----------



## Haley R

I just purchased that weird piece of land that comes after barbossa. Why is it all by itself and all of the other land says coming soon lol? Kind of weird


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I just purchased that weird piece of land that comes after barbossa. Why is it all by itself and all of the other land says coming soon lol? Kind of weird



Yeah, don't believe them when they say it's coming soon...


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yeah, don't believe them when they say it's coming soon...


Nope I don't either lol


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Nope I don't either lol



@mikegood2 might want to share his feelings about these unconnected pieces of land they opened up.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> @mikegood2 might want to share his feelings about these unconnected pieces of land they opened up.



(_Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts)
_
**** **** ****** **** *** ******* **** ** **** ****!!!*

_(Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts)


_


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> (_Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts)
> _
> **** **** ****** **** *** ******* **** ** **** ****!!!*
> 
> _(Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts)
> 
> _


I'm trying to decipher your asterisk code and I just can't figure it out


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I'm trying to decipher your asterisk code and I just can't figure it out



 Had to many options for what it coulda been, so I just went with a random number of asterisks. Honestly with their total disregard for opening up land, it’s just not worth getting that worked up over anymore.


----------



## JamesGarvey

We got patch notes: https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...patch-notes-update-28-dumbo/1308316542668140/

Ladies and Gentlemen! We present to you the FABULOUS Dumbo, the Flying Elephant! Join us in welcoming Timothy Q. Mouse, The Ringmaster and Dumbo as you play through a new permanent content storyline.
LeFou will also be joining the characters from Beauty and the Beast in this update! But, you’ll have to contend with Maleficent if you want to add him to your collection!
And, one more thing… There will be MORE LAND!
Download the update March 19th, 2019. The Tower Challenge begins March 21st, 2019.
*New Content*
*Characters*

Dumbo
Timothy Q. Mouse
The Ringmaster
LeFou
*Attractions*

Dumbo the Flying Elephant
The Barnstormer
Western Arcade
*Concessions*

Dumbo Hat Stand
Peanut Concession
Slushies Stand
Cup of Tea Stand
*Decorations*

Choose Your Costume
Circus Banner
Great Goofini Cannon
*Float*

Dumbo Float
*More Land!*
Yes! There will be MORE LAND! You will now be able to unlock Palm Bluffs located in between The Road to Adventure and the Golden Palace expansions in the Expedition Everest Zone.


----------



## wnwardii

JamesGarvey said:


> *More Land!*
> Yes! There will be MORE LAND! You will now be able to unlock Palm Bluffs located in between The Road to Adventure and the Golden Palace expansions in the Expedition Everest Zone.



Thanks for the update.  Now the question is, how much magic will the new land cost.  I currently have over 18M in magic.  I have a feeling that this will be substantially depleted after the 2 new plots are available.


----------



## KPach525

Well slap me sideways they are actually giving us more land! Even better, it finally connects the two plots, making a full loop!!


----------



## wingweaver84

wnwardii said:


> Thanks for the update.  Now the question is, how much magic will the new land cost.  I currently have over 18M in magic.  I have a feeling that this will be substantially depleted after the 2 new plots are available.



Probably 4M;the latest one was 3M. Also,a BARNSTORMER!My visitors are gonna love that,but I wish there was a Tilt-a-Whirl or a Scrambler. I love those two.


----------



## Quellman

A peanut stand!  This is seriously going to add some complexity to the game play.  Not only am I going to need to staff janitorial stuff to sweep up all of the shells, I'll need one of those surgical masks stands.  This way those precious darlings wandering around with their balloons and tiaras will be able to ward off their peanut allergies from being triggered. 

Do we think dumbo will spend more time walking or falling with style?


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Thanks for the update.  Now the question is, how much magic will the new land cost.  I currently have over 18M in magic.  I have a feeling that this will be substantially depleted after the 2 new plots are available.


It sounds like just the one new plot thought, right?  Not two plots.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> A peanut stand!  This is seriously going to add some complexity to the game play.  Not only am I going to need to staff janitorial stuff to sweep up all of the shells, I'll need one of those surgical masks stands.  This way those precious darlings wandering around with their balloons and tiaras will be able to ward off their peanut allergies from being triggered.
> 
> Do we think dumbo will spend more time walking or falling with style?


Which has me wondering what those interns will choose as the common token.  I was thinking either peanuts or black feathers.  I would have added circus balls but that'd be too close to the common token for the Toy Story characters.


----------



## wingweaver84

Isn't there supposed to be a livestream today?


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a livestream today?


Don't really need one at this point, do we sir?  Then again, when the heck have we ever really needed on to begin with?


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> Don't really need one at this point, do we sir?  Then again, when the heck have we ever really needed on to begin with?



Well,if there's a TC,then it'd be nice to have one. I'm a she,by the way.


----------



## karmstr112

JamesGarvey said:


> We got patch notes: https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...patch-notes-update-28-dumbo/1308316542668140/
> 
> *More Land!*
> Yes! There will be MORE LAND! You will now be able to unlock Palm Bluffs located in between The Road to Adventure and the Golden Palace expansions in the Expedition Everest Zone.



FINALLY!!!! I'm sure it will cost a fortune, I'm still psyched. Also happy to see the new content isn't a timed event.


----------



## Haley R

I think my story is slightly off. I just got to where I can welcome tia dalma but I don’t have any characters to collect one of her tokens lol. I’m still trying to collect for bagheera but aurora is my only character that can get his branches and they just aren’t dropping. I’m in the process of leveling up other characters to help but they just require so many tokens to level up


----------



## KPach525

wingweaver84 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a livestream today?


I think they scrapped it after someone accidentally posted the patch notes 3 hours early. They recently just posted a movie trailer style video announcing the update.  But Tower challenges don’t require an intro at all, same exact style, just a new character LaFou


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a livestream today?





KPach525 said:


> I think they scrapped it after someone accidentally posted the patch notes 3 hours early. They recently just posted a movie trailer style video announcing the update.  But Tower challenges don’t require an intro at all, same exact style, just a new character LaFou


That's where my head's at, too.  We already have pretty much all of the information.  Doesn't much matter to me which characters they want us to use.  So at this point, it's all pretty much the same thing all over again.  And as long as you already have all of the other characters from the set, it's basically impossible not to get the final character in the challenge.


----------



## hopemax

The Wiki has dates.  Tower Challenge finishes April 5.  So I will be able to complete this before our trip.  DMK survives on my devices.


*Chapter 1*: 21st March - 26th March
*Chapter 2*: 26th March - 31st March
*Chapter 3*: 31st March - 5th April


----------



## cpc7857

Haley R said:


> I think my story is slightly off. I just got to where I can welcome tia dalma but I don’t have any characters to collect one of her tokens lol. I’m still trying to collect for bagheera but aurora is my only character that can get his branches and they just aren’t dropping. I’m in the process of leveling up other characters to help but they just require so many tokens to level up


Bagheera's branches are also earned by Celia, Sarge, and Mother Gothel.  You don't have them?  I had them long before Jungle Book came up in my storyline.  Tia Dalma is weird, though.  I have Davy Jones to earn her necklace, but only because he showed up in a chest.  I guess otherwise I'd still be waiting for Peter Pan.  I actually collected his last token this weekend, but have to get my magic back up to 750k to welcome him...


----------



## Haley R

cpc7857 said:


> Bagheera's branches are also earned by Celia, Sarge, and Mother Gothel.  You don't have them?  I had them long before Jungle Book came up in my storyline.  Tia Dalma is weird, though.  I have Davy Jones to earn her necklace, but only because he showed up in a chest.  I guess otherwise I'd still be waiting for Peter Pan.  I actually collected his last token this weekend, but have to get my magic back up to 750k to welcome him...


I do have those characters. My last sentence said I was leveling up characters to help collect those tokens. I don’t have any of them at the level they need to be to collect bagheera’s tokens


----------



## mmmears

Happy about Dumbo but wish it was Mrs. Jumbo and not the ringmaster.  No biggie.  

Not ready to climb the tower, but they didn't ask me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, seems like a pretty decent addition, and glad it is permanent content - though wish the Tower Event wasn't starting quite so soon as still quite a few characters to work on leveling up (still finishing up the WiR ones!)

I do appreciate that the 3 new attractions coming are all actual attractions found in the parks and not some random building from a movie that takes up a lot of room but doesn't really have anything for the guests to do


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do appreciate that the 3 new attractions coming are all actual attractions found in the parks and not some random building from a movie that takes up a lot of room but doesn't really have anything for the guests to do


That's the next thing... wonder how many of these will actually allow guests to interact with the attractions.


----------



## mikegood2

They were so close to doing everything right this time!

Content update - Yes - Check
More Land - Yes - Check

LeFou - No - Tower Challenge

I really like the concept of Tower Challanges, but feel that execution is a failure. They should be an event designed for newer players and gives them the opportunity to get characters and attractions that they might have missed out on. They really need to get rid of the new character aspect that requires you to participate in the TC and make the new character part of the new content and available after the new event. I don’t need anything else that will be offered from it, so the 15 days broken down into 3 chapters, just to collect EC so I can but items to welcome LeFou is just so tedious! Make LeFou part of the update for everyone and available after the TC. That way layers who want an event break, can take a break or play casually. Heck they can keep it exactly the same as it is, let us buy those items with whatever EC we collect and speed up the welcoming process.

EDIT:

Sorry about that I’m very much aware that they *DO* *ALLOW* that!

I reread my post and obviously what I read in my head was not what I wrote. What I meant was that I like the fact that the TC *is*
“designed for newer players and gives them the opportunity to get characters and attractions that they might have missed out on.”  and that is what they should only focus on, not a new character.


----------



## wingweaver84

mikegood2 said:


> They were so close to doing everything right this time!
> 
> Content update - Yes - Check
> More Land - Yes - Check
> 
> LeFou - No - Tower Challenge
> 
> I really like the concept of Tower Challanges, but feel that execution is a failure. They should be an event designed for newer players and gives them the opportunity to get characters and attractions that they might have missed out on. They really need to get rid of the new character aspect that requires you to participate in the TC and make the new character part of the new content and available after the new event. I don’t need anything else that will be offered from it, so the 15 days broken down into 3 chapters, just to collect EC so I can but items to welcome LeFou is just so tedious! Make LeFou part of the update for everyone and available after the TC. That way layers who want an event break, can take a break or play casually. Heck they can keep it exactly the same as it is, let us buy those items with whatever EC we collect and speed up the welcoming process.



They DO allow you to get characters and attractions they might have missed out on!


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> They DO allow you to get characters and attractions they might have missed out on!


Yes, well, there IS that.



mikegood2 said:


> They were so close to doing everything right this time!
> 
> Content update - Yes - Check
> More Land - Yes - Check
> 
> LeFou - No - Tower Challenge
> 
> I really like the concept of Tower Challanges, but feel that execution is a failure. They should be an event designed for newer players and gives them the opportunity to get characters and attractions that they might have missed out on. They really need to get rid of the new character aspect that requires you to participate in the TC and make the new character part of the new content and available after the new event. I don’t need anything else that will be offered from it, so the 15 days broken down into 3 chapters, just to collect EC so I can but items to welcome LeFou is just so tedious! Make LeFou part of the update for everyone and available after the TC. That way layers who want an event break, can take a break or play casually. Heck they can keep it exactly the same as it is, let us buy those items with whatever EC we collect and speed up the welcoming process.


They're obviously done developing anything new for the game, so it will always be more of the same at this point.  Tower Challenges allow both new and old players to acquire something they don't already have.  And even if a new player doesn't get LeFou, they can still get characters from past events that will be more useful to them than LeFou will.  Plus, it entices new players to spend money to buy chests and get the rest of the missing characters.  They aren't concerned about "fair".   Never were.


----------



## Haley R

wingweaver84 said:


> They DO allow you to get characters and attractions they might have missed out on!


Since I'm behind I do like the Tower Challenges because I ALWAYS get something new from them whether it be an attraction or a character. I doubt very highly I will get LeFou and that's okay


----------



## mikegood2

wingweaver84 said:


> They DO allow you to get characters and attractions they might have missed out on!



 Sorry about that I’m very much aware that they *DO* *ALLOW* that!

I reread my post and obviously what I read in my head was not what I wrote. What I meant was that I like the fact that the TC *is*
“designed for newer players and gives them the opportunity to get characters and attractions that they might have missed out on.”  and that is what they should only focus on, not a new character.



Haley R said:


> Since I'm behind I do like the Tower Challenges because I ALWAYS get something new from them whether it be an attraction or a character. I doubt very highly I will get LeFou and that's okay



And this is exactly what I like about the TC. I just wish that LeFou was part of thr content update, and didn’t require participation in the TC. Whatever amount of EC we can collect from the TC should be able to purchase items, including stuff for LeFou during the event and/or after.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> They're obviously done developing anything new for the game, so it will always be more of the same at this point.  Tower Challenges allow both new and old players to acquire something they don't already have.  And even if a new player doesn't get LeFou, they can still get characters from past events that will be more useful to them than LeFou will.  Plus, it entices new players to spend money to buy chests and get the rest of the missing characters.  They aren't concerned about "fair".   Never were.



Read my previously post, I mis-typed (spoke) on that part of my post.

I think something that would make things better, and something you mentioned last week, is getting rid of the time wall aspects of the game. The 15 days/3 chapter time walls are just plain annoying! Also wish they lowered the character requirements for level 2 up so that if we spend the time grinding EC we can get to atleast level 3 by the end. I’m not concerned about getting enough EC to get LeFou, I just find the 15 days get to be to long and tedious the end.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Read my previously post, I mis-typed (spoke) on that part of my post.
> 
> I think something that would make things better, and something you mentioned last week, is getting rid of the time wall aspects of the game. The 15 days/3 chapter time walls are just plain annoying! Also wish they lowered the character requirements for level 2 up so that if we spend the time grinding EC we can get to atleast level 3 by the end. I’m not concerned about getting enough EC to get LeFou, I just find the 15 days get to be to long and tedious the end.


I completely agree about the time wall. I really wish I could play at my own pace and still have a chance to get the content.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Gosh,  go away for a few days for spring break and the crafty little interns sneak a TC into my world.  Shoot, still working on Cri-kee from the last one!!
Anyways....let me throw in my woo-hoo on the new land.  Finally!!!  Was starting to think they forgot about our desperate land needs.  Excited about new permanent content, as long as all the drops aren't epic or legendary to drag it out.  As far as TC, meh.. but I'll still participate.  Hope everyone is doing well!!!

And @mikegood2 ...reached level 34 today on the 'other' time consuming game.  Thx for the tips!!!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Gosh,  go away for a few days for spring break and the crafty little interns sneak a TC into my world.  Shoot, still working on Cri-kee from the last one!!
> Anyways....let me throw in my woo-hoo on the new land.  Finally!!!  Was starting to think they forgot about our desperate land needs.  Excited about new permanent content, as long as all the drops aren't epic or legendary to drag it out.  As far as TC, meh.. but I'll still participate.  Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> And @mikegood2 ...reached level 34 today on the 'other' time consuming game.  Thx for the tips!!!


I need to know what this other time consuming game is. I seem to have an abundance of time and need something to consume it


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quellman said:


> A peanut stand!  This is seriously going to add some complexity to the game play.  Not only am I going to need to staff janitorial stuff to sweep up all of the shells, I'll need one of those surgical masks stands.  This way those precious darlings wandering around with their balloons and tiaras will be able to ward off their peanut allergies from being triggered.
> 
> Do we think dumbo will spend more time walking or falling with style?


A little late, but I'd like to see "Falling with style".  That pretty much describes me on a normal day.  All of us who trip over cracks in the sidewalk or even on a smooth surface need to be represented! !!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I need to know what this other time consuming game is. I seem to have an abundance of time and need something to consume it


Ha...just you wait until we are logging in every hour once the TC begins!!!  You'll be on DMK time then.  We'll be lucky to have time to walk our pets.  We'll only be able to eat pizza delivery and don't even think about sleeping.  What if the sneaky interns drops a gold trophy mini challenge?!?  They worked really really hard on this TC, the least we can do is devote every minute to them in appreciation! !!  As far as other games....forget it.  It's 100% DMK or nothing!!!


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha...just you wait until we are logging in every hour once the TC begins!!!  You'll be on DMK time then.  We'll be lucky to have time to walk our pets.  We'll only be able to eat pizza delivery and don't even think about sleeping.  What if the sneaky interns drops a gold trophy mini challenge?!?  They worked really really hard on this TC, the least we can do is devote every minute to them in appreciation! !!  As far as other games....forget it.  It's 100% DMK or nothing!!!


Lol I looked at my battery usage and more of it actually goes towards my Animal Crossing game. I think that's because when I play DMK it's a brief check-in, but when I play Animal Crossing game it takes me awhile and I actually enjoy going around to my different animals.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> Lol I looked at my battery usage and more of it actually goes towards my Animal Crossing game. I think that's because when I play DMK it's a brief check-in, but when I play Animal Crossing game it takes me awhile and I actually enjoy going around to my different animals.


I love Animal Crossing.  But I play it on consoles.  I even did their Happy Home Design and bought the amiibo cards for the campsite.  The concept is soooo cute.  I think my favorite part is Redd with his devious art forgeries.  Really looking forward to the new release for the Switch this year.  
Way off forum topic though...I'll fix my egregious error by saying "Nothing holds a candle to DMK though!!!"  (Think the intern spies bought it?)  Yeah, I think we are ok...


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> Since I'm behind I do like the Tower Challenges because I ALWAYS get something new from them whether it be an attraction or a character. I doubt very highly I will get LeFou and that's okay


I'm at a stage where I have the older characters/attractions offered during the TC (because they seem to offer the same ones over and over again) but still don't have enough of the other characters at level 10 (or at all) that help in the TC to get the special end character.

So basically, TC at the moment are pretty useless for me.  More time to focus on the rest of the game, I guess. Honestly the last TC was really pleasant since I only collected Mulan and could ignore the rest of it.  It's like a pleasant little break where I don't have to worry about them suddenly springing another event on us.


----------



## pooh'smate

According to Kindle users on Reddit the new land is 750,000.


----------



## Quellman

pooh'smate said:


> According to Kindle users on Reddit the new land is 750,000.


500 gems for the pleasure of the ringmaster.  A crook in the movie. No difference here either.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> 500 gems for the pleasure of the ringmaster.


That's one expensive prostitute.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Gosh,  go away for a few days for spring break and the crafty little interns sneak a TC into my world.  Shoot, still working on Cri-kee from the last one!!


Is it just me, or does that stupid cricket seem to be going a lot more quickly than the Mayor did?  I've already got him up to 9.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I actually like the Tower events (although feels like we just had one) as can get some new concessions and a new character without using any gems typically and does let newer players get some of the prior characters

Now to figure out what attractions to move to the plot of land!


----------



## lmmatooki

Oh my goodness, you guys are cracking me up on pages 1315 and 1316 on this thread


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I reread my post and obviously what I read in my head was not what I wrote. What I meant was that I like the fact that the TC *is *“designed for newer players and gives them the opportunity to get characters and attractions that they might have missed out on.”  and that is what they should only focus on, not a new character.  And this is exactly what I like about the TC. I just wish that LeFou was part of thr content update, and didn’t require participation in the TC. Whatever amount of EC we can collect from the TC should be able to purchase items, including stuff for LeFou during the event and/or after.


I can't see Gameloft running an event in which only a segment of their players can participate.  I wonder what the ratio of new to veteran players is at this point.  And what would they consider "new"?  If they only had the event to collect old characters and buildings, then what would the point of the rest of us playing, if not to possibly earn a new character like LeFou?


----------



## Wdw1015

The patch notes say the update is coming today, has anyone gotten it yet? Don’t see it for ios yet.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> The patch notes say the update is coming today, has anyone gotten it yet? Don’t see it for ios yet.


Yep, just downloaded it and the game is installing now.


----------



## supernova

We can clear the cursed land immediately.   750,000 as previously mentioned.   Takes 24 hours to clear.


----------



## supernova

The Dumbo float can be purchased for 50 gems, or won from a gold chest as a Legendary level reward.  Fortunately they are coincidentally running a sale on a six pack of gold chests at the moment


----------



## Hoodie

FYI for newer players - the Dumbo float opens immediately for 50 gems, but all other content plus the land expansion is locked until "more kingdom quests are completed" meaning completing the Peter Pan collection and main storyline. So, no rush to update if you haven't completed the previously existing storyline quests.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Is it just me, or does that stupid cricket seem to be going a lot more quickly than the Mayor did?  I've already got him up to 9.



He is coming along more quickly. Your ahead of mine which is level 8 and a little over half way to 9.



supernova said:


> I can't see Gameloft running an event in which only a segment of their players can participate.  I wonder what the ratio of new to veteran players is at this point.  And what would they consider "new"?  If they only had the event to collect old characters and buildings, then what would the point of the rest of us playing, if not to possibly earn a new character like LeFou?



But it wouldn’t be. You could keep it exactly the same way as it is right now, but make LeFou permanent content and not required to welcome him before the event ends. Players like us would still participate, because we’d be buying items (EC) to speed up the welcome much earlier. It would give the added advantage of letting players like @Haley R have the ability to add characters/ attractions they don’t have and welcome LeFou at a later date. Right now they need to choose and likely can’t get both.


----------



## mikegood2

Not seeing the update yet (iOS). Hopefully it shows up during my lunch break.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Not seeing the update yet (iOS). Hopefully it shows up during my lunch break.


Hurry up!  I already have the Ringmaster up to 3 and Timothy to 5 1/2.


----------



## Peachkins

Quellman said:


> 500 gems for the pleasure of the ringmaster.  A crook in the movie. No difference here either.



Well, at least now I don't have to agonize over whether to buy him or save what gems I have for the next event. Dumbo and Timothy will have to do.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Well, at least now I don't have to agonize over whether to buy him or save what gems I have for the next event. Dumbo and Timothy will have to do.


This will effectively wipe out my gems, but it will hurt a lot more forever staring at a grayed out character than it will an empty gem stockpile.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I haven't updated yet. Can anyone say whether certain characters have been rebalanced? I'm working on some BATB characters I got in chests, and would appreciate a heads up!


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> I haven't updated yet. Can anyone say whether certain characters have been rebalanced? I'm working on some BATB characters I got in chests, and would appreciate a heads up!


Can't speak to that, but BatB has been moved to the top of the character story book, so I guess that'll be the side quest going on during the Tower Challenge.


----------



## pooh'smate

KimRonRufus said:


> I haven't updated yet. Can anyone say whether certain characters have been rebalanced? I'm working on some BATB characters I got in chests, and would appreciate a heads up!



Yes the BATB characters are being rebalanced. They put out a list a little while ago saying which ones were being rebalanced.


----------



## Hoodie

Hiro is the first featured character for the TC.  They are releasing the characters as they reach Instagram milestones.


----------



## hopemax

So reading Reddit a bit.

Grumpy helps with Timothy tokens. See, more prove of @supernova's true identity.  He was just complaining about Grumpy's uselessness, but really it was just a hint of what was to come.

Western Arcade is in a Platinum chest

Dumbo will slot after Peter Pan, so if you are still working on welcoming Peter Pan characters or earlier, you won't get the ability to work on Dumbo.  Dumbo unlocks after welcoming Michael.

The land needs to be unlocked before you can work on Dumbo.


----------



## Hoodie

I wonder if they will make any changes to this TC.  The last one did not go over well due to the ridiculous requirements. Waiting for the Reddit leaks to see how it compares.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> So reading Reddit a bit.
> 
> Grumpy helps with Timothy tokens. See, more prove of @supernova's true identity.  He was just complaining about Grumpy's uselessness, but really it was just a hint of what was to come.


Geez.  You all would be the LAST people I'd ever trust with keeping your mouths shut.  No secret would ever be safe around you guys.


----------



## Hoodie

Second featured character is Mad Hatter.  Rumored third is Beast.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> This will effectively wipe out my gems, but it will hurt a lot more forever staring at a grayed out character than it will an empty gem stockpile.


Same here. Except I’m finally at a point where I won’t gain much more with character leveling. Only have Vanlope ready for 10, Cri-kee ready for 8, and the PaTF set. So what, maybe 50 gems total?


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> So reading Reddit a bit.
> 
> Grumpy helps with Timothy tokens. See, more prove of @supernova's true identity.  He was just complaining about Grumpy's uselessness, but really it was just a hint of what was to come.
> 
> Western Arcade is in a Platinum chest
> 
> Dumbo will slot after Peter Pan, so if you are still working on welcoming Peter Pan characters or earlier, you won't get the ability to work on Dumbo.  Dumbo unlocks after welcoming Michael.
> 
> The land needs to be unlocked before you can work on Dumbo.


What?! So I can’t work on dumbo at all?????


----------



## Arundal

IOS update out downloading now


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> Same here. Except I’m finally at a point where I won’t gain much more with character leveling. Only have Vanlope ready for 10, Cri-kee ready for 8, and the PaTF set. So what, maybe 50 gems total?


Ooh wait! I’ll get 24 gems for welcoming LaFou!

Stupid complaint: the character book icon for Dumbo looks terrible in comparison to others..


----------



## KPach525

Haley R said:


> What?! So I can’t work on dumbo at all?????


It’s a main storyline extension, so not until you catch up. Sorry :/


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> It’s a main storyline extension, so not until you catch up. Sorry :/


Well darn that stinks. Bagheera is taking forever because the branches are not dropping for me at all.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> What?! So I can’t work on dumbo at all?????


At least it's permanent content, so you won't miss out.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Well darn that stinks. Bagheera is taking forever because the branches are not dropping for me at all.



It's actually better.  Since it's not timed, you know you can get them later if you want to.



Quellman said:


> 500 gems for the pleasure of the ringmaster.  A crook in the movie. No difference here either.



Wow.  That's really steep.  



supernova said:


> Is it just me, or does that stupid cricket seem to be going a lot more quickly than the Mayor did?  I've already got him up to 9.



It's you.  I only have him at 7.



supernova said:


> This will effectively wipe out my gems, but it will hurt a lot more forever staring at a grayed out character than it will an empty gem stockpile.



Yeah, I'll probably do the same and get him... but I won't be happy about it.


----------



## mikegood2

So where not able to start collecting for Dumbo characters yet,right? Can see all 3 characters grayed out, but they all have the “to unlock, complete more kingdom quests!” message. I did start the new patch of land countdown though.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> So where not able to start collecting for Dumbo characters yet,right? Can see all 3 characters grayed out, but they all have the “to unlock, complete more kingdom quests!” message. I did start the new patch of land countdown though.



Yep. Must get land first!


----------



## CallieMar

I’m on holiday in Europe right now and have only checked in on the game 1-2x a day and have no desire to play more often than that, so I guess you could say I am burned out. Honestly I prefer checking in on Pokémon Go, because at least I can hatch eggs with all the walking I’m doing and just check in once a day or whatever. I kind of wish there was a way to opt out of the tower challenge. I have all the featured characters and am only missing Gaston, Chip and Mrs Potts so I probably would have a good chance at getting LeFou. But I have zero desire to be chained to my game every two hours. Any downtime I have I’d really rather be doing something else.


----------



## Haley R

Can I just say that I LOVE them rebalancing tokens for characters? Love it love it love it!


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Can I just say that I LOVE them rebalancing tokens for characters? Love it love it love it!


And can I just say that I am detecting ZERO sarcasm?


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> And can I just say that I am detecting ZERO sarcasm?


None at all!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> Can I just say that I LOVE them rebalancing tokens for characters? Love it love it love it!





supernova said:


> And can I just say that I am detecting ZERO sarcasm?



I’m guessing ZERO is a little low, but I do think @Haley R is being genuine in her LOVE.  

Seriously though, I would love to get a serious response in why they’re making these rebalances and/or why they think they’re good for the game and players. They say it’s for upcoming improvements and I’m really interested what they have in store. I don’t see how anyone can see anything good in the rebalances.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I’m guessing ZERO is a little low, but I do think @Haley R is being genuine in her LOVE.
> 
> Seriously though, I would love to get a serious response in why they’re making these rebalances and/or why they think they’re good for the game and players. They say it’s for upcoming improvements and I’m really interested what they have in store. I don’t see how anyone can see anything good in the rebalances.


It’s so great to see all of these tokens getting in the way of tokens that I actually need


----------



## chelynnah

Hoodie said:


> FYI for newer players - the Dumbo float opens immediately for 50 gems, but all other content plus the land expansion is locked until "more kingdom quests are completed" meaning completing the Peter Pan collection and main storyline. So, no rush to update if you haven't completed the previously existing storyline quests.


I have all of that and still haven’t got access to Dumbo. It’s still saying complete more quests.  What might I be missing?  Peter Pan is done except Michael and John are only level 9.  I have no storyline quests except the unlocking land? Which is currently unlocking.

Edit : never mind, I see the answer in later posts


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Seriously though, I would love to get a serious response in why they’re making these rebalances and/or why they think they’re good for the game and players. They say it’s for upcoming improvements and I’m really interested what they have in store.


I don't see where the have been any improvements in three years of game play, either.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I don't see where the have been any improvements in three years of game play, either.



In the games defense they’ve had more than a few improvements over the years. Problem is most of them were in response to something that was broken, or something they broken later.

Of the top of my head, a few I could think of:


*Merlin’s* *Conjuring* *Cauldron:* Gave us a way to get ride of worthless items like decorations. Problem is they have never gotten ride of that stuff.
*Land Expansion: *They realized they didn’t have enough land and added 2 expansions. Problem is that they refuse to open enough of it, and they continue adding more attractions/concessions/decorations/etc.
*Attraction Sizes: *Again realized some were becoming too big (Incredibles, BatB) and they reduced the size. Problem is they abandoned that long ago.
*Events*: Were a great way to add new content and felt special at first. Problem is they do them way to often and have become a time walled grind.
*Tower Challenge: *Same as above.
*Sending Characters Home: *Actually a nice addition that still works fairly well.


----------



## KPach525

FYI: Noticed lots of new tokens available via Merlin. In case you’re looking for a quick way to top someone off before the TC starts (like me)


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> FYI: Noticed lots of new tokens available via Merlin. In case you’re looking for a quick way to top someone off before the TC starts (like me)


Haven't checked the cauldron since the update, but over the weekend I noticed that the tokens for Cri-Kee have jumped quite a bit.  The cage was 600 and was now 800, and the ear hats jumped from 800 to a whopping 1,500!  Can't see any logic or reason for that one.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> FYI: Noticed lots of new tokens available via Merlin. In case you’re looking for a quick way to top someone off before the TC starts (like me)


This also tells me that they are scrambling to find a way to let us use some elixirs.  There was a time when Merlin offered attractions.  The last three attractions that have been made available as non-game content have been placed into chests in an attempt to sell some packs.  Lazy + Cash Grab = The Sad State of Affairs at Gameloft of Late.


----------



## wingweaver84

People can complain all they want about the state of a game,but it's not that easy on the developers' end either. Imagine all the work that goes into these games,including _free to play _games,and players would rather choose to rant and rave(like the entitled,special little snowflakes they are and,by the way,that doesn't refer to anyone specific here)then either enjoy the game for what it is or not play it at all if they don't like it.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Haven't checked the cauldron since the update, but over the weekend I noticed that the tokens for Cri-Kee have jumped quite a bit.  The cage was 600 and was now 800, and the ear hats jumped from 800 to a whopping 1,500!  Can't see any logic or reason for that one.


Doesn’t matter to us, to them it’s “rebalancing”


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> This also tells me that they are scrambling to find a way to let us use some elixirs.  There was a time when Merlin offered attractions.  The last three attractions that have been made available as non-game content have been placed into chests in an attempt to sell some packs.  Lazy + Cash Grab = The Sad State of Affairs at Gameloft of Late.


I’m in a different boat than you, I only have 30k and still 3 attractions available to buy. Early on I made the stupid mistake of “farming” elixirs for tokens/attractions and depleted a lot of my magic. Lately, with each event I can usually net 6-7k elixirs from my bronze chests. But I have no room for those attractions so really no point anymore.


----------



## supernova

wingweaver84 said:


> People can complain all they want about the state of a game,but it's not that easy on the developers' end either. Imagine all the work that goes into these games,including _free to play _games,and players would rather choose to rant and rave(like the entitled,special little snowflakes they are and,by the way,that doesn't refer to anyone specific here)then either enjoy the game for what it is or not play it at all if they don't like it.


And you people call me the mole? I say it's this guy right here.


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> I’m in a different boat than you, I only have 30k and still 3 attractions available to buy. Early on I made the stupid mistake of “farming” elixirs for tokens/attractions and depleted a lot of my magic. Lately, with each event I can usually net 6-7k elixirs from my bronze chests. But I have no room for those attractions so really no point anymore.


If the Merlin attractions don't drop trophies or tokens, I have no need to actually buy them. They have little value outside of how they look in the park. And well, they gave up the design your themepark a long time ago when they pushed characters and quest tapping.  There is no "roller coaster tycoon" element to this game as indicated in the teasers 3 years ago.


----------



## wingweaver84

supernova said:


> And you people call me the mole? I say it's this guy right here.



So because I show support for the developers,you claim that I'm a Gameloft spy?No,sir. I'm just seeing both sides of the coin. And please don't call me sir when I am a female.


----------



## KPach525

wingweaver84 said:


> So because I show support for the developers,you claim that I'm a Gameloft spy?No,sir. I'm just seeing both sides of the coin. And please don't call me sir when I am a female.


Just chirping in to say I wouldn’t personally take offense to that as a female, also considering it is highly normal for a female to be called sir in military style. I take it as a command of respect more than a gender thing, but that’s just me.


----------



## supernova

Just cleared the curse and here's what we've got:

*Timothy*
40 Delivery Bundles: Michael (1 hr), Ringmaster (2 hr), Parade (2 hr), Timothy (1 hr), Dumbo (1 hr), Bronze Chest
60 Magic Feathers: Alien+Buzz (8 hr) - interferes with Buzz+Sarge for Eudroa), Baloo+Mowgli (8 hr), Barbossa+Tia (8 hr), Grumpy (8 hr), Parade (2 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction
60 Ear Hats: Ringmaster (2 hr), John+Peter Pan (4 hr), Prince (8 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)

*Ringmaster* (to level 2)
5 Delivery Bundles: (see above)
2 Whips: Judy (8 hr), Mayor (8 hr) - interferes with lantern for Cri-kee
2 Ear Hats: Jack-Jack (6 hr) - interferes with ear hat for Cri-kee, Zurg (8 hr), Bronze Chest, Timothy (8 hr)(Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Just cleared the curse and here's what we've got:
> 
> *Timothy*
> 40 Delivery Bundles: Michael (1 hr), Ringmaster (2 hr), Parade (2 hr), Timothy (1 hr), Dumbo (1 hr), Bronze Chest
> 60 Magic Feathers: Alien+Buzz (8 hr) - interferes with Buzz+Sarge for Eudroa), Baloo+Mowgli (8 hr), Barbossa+Tia (8 hr), Grumpy (8 hr), Parade (2 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction
> 60 Ear Hats: Ringmaster (2 hr), John+Michael (4 hr), Prince (8 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)
> 
> *Ringmaster* (to level 2)
> 5 Delivery Bundles: (see above)
> 2 Whips: Judy (8 hr), Mayor (8 hr) - interferes with lantern for Cri-kee
> 2 Ear Hats: Jack-Jack (6 hr) - interferes with ear hat for Cri-kee, Zurg (8 hr), Bronze Chest, Timothy (8 hr)(Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)



Thanks for the update! So we can start welcoming characters when once the new land opens, correct? With the delay in the iOS update, I won’t be starting until later in the afternoon.

Well I think we can see why Merlin offers more items for sale now. With close to 200 characters you’d think that they could use characters that don’t interfer/conflict. Speaking of which, just realized that they moved all the PatF character down to the bottom of the character list. Really wish they kept them near the top for a while longer atleast. Actually a feature I would love to see, is a tab that would put all of the non level 10 characters in it, so we could find characters were still working on leveling easier. Would work perfectly under visiting home button/tab.

@wingweaver84 Just so your aware of it, my previous paragraph was more of an observation/suggestion than a complaint. I know some of us complain more than you’d prefer, and I understand why you don’t like it, but contrary to what you might believe, we still enjoy and want the game to succeed. When we see changes that we feel make the game worse, we talk about it. If you read my poorly worded post the other day, that your correctly corrected me on, it was more about things they did right.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Just cleared the curse and here's what we've got:
> 
> *Timothy*
> 40 Delivery Bundles: Michael (1 hr), Ringmaster (2 hr), Parade (2 hr), Timothy (1 hr), Dumbo (1 hr), Bronze Chest
> 60 Magic Feathers: Alien+Buzz (8 hr) - interferes with Buzz+Sarge for Eudroa), Baloo+Mowgli (8 hr), Barbossa+Tia (8 hr), Grumpy (8 hr), Parade (2 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction
> 60 Ear Hats: Ringmaster (2 hr), John+Michael (4 hr), Prince (8 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)
> 
> *Ringmaster* (to level 2)
> 5 Delivery Bundles: (see above)
> 2 Whips: Judy (8 hr), Mayor (8 hr) - interferes with lantern for Cri-kee
> 2 Ear Hats: Jack-Jack (6 hr) - interferes with ear hat for Cri-kee, Zurg (8 hr), Bronze Chest, Timothy (8 hr)(Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)



Few more hours for me, thanks for info.


----------



## luther10

supernova said:


> Just cleared the curse and here's what we've got:
> 
> *Timothy*
> 40 Delivery Bundles: Michael (1 hr), Ringmaster (2 hr), Parade (2 hr), Timothy (1 hr), Dumbo (1 hr), Bronze Chest
> 60 Magic Feathers: Alien+Buzz (8 hr) - interferes with Buzz+Sarge for Eudroa), Baloo+Mowgli (8 hr), Barbossa+Tia (8 hr), Grumpy (8 hr), Parade (2 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction
> 60 Ear Hats: Ringmaster (2 hr), John+Michael (4 hr), Prince (8 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)
> 
> *Ringmaster* (to level 2)
> 5 Delivery Bundles: (see above)
> 2 Whips: Judy (8 hr), Mayor (8 hr) - interferes with lantern for Cri-kee
> 2 Ear Hats: Jack-Jack (6 hr) - interferes with ear hat for Cri-kee, Zurg (8 hr), Bronze Chest, Timothy (8 hr)(Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)


Ringmaster doesn't look very useful... Without him, Dumbo feathers and earhats are pretty balanced, and common token is going to get done the fastest with or without the Ringmaster anyway... 
I rather use my SURPLUS of gems on some other character... I'm still missing Flower, Maximus and King Louie, and all their tokens have not been balanced... So another reason not to get Ringmaster ATM...


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the update! So we can start welcoming characters when once the new land opens, correct? With the delay in the iOS update, I won’t be starting until later in the afternoon.
> 
> Well I think we can see why Merlin offers more items for sale now. With close to 200 characters you’d think that they could use characters that don’t interfer/conflict. Speaking of which, just realized that they moved all the PatF character down to the bottom of the character list. Really wish they kept them near the top for a while longer atleast. Actually a feature I would love to see, is a tab that would put all of the non level 10 characters in it, so we could find characters were still working on leveling easier. Would work perfectly under visiting home button/tab.



Right.  I received my update yesterday at around 11:30 and started clearing the curse at around 11:45.  Twenty-four hours later, we are set to go.

Great suggestions to help smooth over game play for us... only I feel as if we're preaching to the choir here.  Hopefully the true interns at Gameloft who are assigned to troll social media and collect data are at least submitting these suggestions posted here for review by the proper muckety-mucks.  They always seem to take the most recent film and drop it to the very bottom of the gook.  Reverse order would make most sense here sort of how one would build a resume.  And then for whatever the hell reason, Dumbo is stuck somewhere in the middle of the movies.

You hit the nail on the head as to why there is some overlap in characters.  They are doing this for two reasons:  to slow us down, and to beat us into submission and have us visit Merlin.


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> Ringmaster doesn't look very useful... Without him, Dumbo feathers and earhats are pretty balanced, and common token is going to get done the fastest with or without the Ringmaster anyway...
> I rather use my SURPLUS of gems on some other character... I'm still missing Flower, Maximus and King Louie, and all their tokens have not been balanced... So another reason not to get Ringmaster ATM...


At three years in and all of the characters available in my story book, it's more about collecting all of the characters and less about usefulness.  In your situation though, it makes perfect sense.  He'll always be available, so skipping him right now simply adds him to the list of gem characters yet to be unlocked.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> And then for whatever the hell reason, Dumbo is stuck somewhere in the middle of the movies.



Dumbo is slotted in the last "storyline" position.  So these tasks are the current  "end of the story."  All the Movies that come after are "Event" character groups.

Finally, got the Windows update. Freaked me out, because it started with the explaining the curse you get when you first download and install the game.  But after this preview played, it did load my game correctly.  But Windows players are almost a day behind.  My IOS game, curse clears in 4ish hours.  In Windows, I WAS 7 feathers away from finishing Anastasia.  But now I need a ton of everything.


----------



## rr333

supernova said:


> Just cleared the curse and here's what we've got:
> 
> *Timothy*
> 40 Delivery Bundles: Michael (1 hr), Ringmaster (2 hr), Parade (2 hr), Timothy (1 hr), Dumbo (1 hr), Bronze Chest
> 60 Magic Feathers: Alien+Buzz (8 hr) - interferes with Buzz+Sarge for Eudroa), Baloo+Mowgli (8 hr), Barbossa+Tia (8 hr), Grumpy (8 hr), Parade (2 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction
> 60 Ear Hats: Ringmaster (2 hr), John+Michael (4 hr), Prince (8 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)
> 
> *Ringmaster* (to level 2)
> 5 Delivery Bundles: (see above)
> 2 Whips: Judy (8 hr), Mayor (8 hr) - interferes with lantern for Cri-kee
> 2 Ear Hats: Jack-Jack (6 hr) - interferes with ear hat for Cri-kee, Zurg (8 hr), Bronze Chest, Timothy (8 hr)(Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)



Which prince for dumbo's ear hat?
And which of zurg's 8hr tasks?

Thanks for posting this info!

ETA... just realized it won't matter if I send them on the tasks now since I'll have to clear the curse first. Lol. Oh well.


----------



## supernova

rr333 said:


> Which prince for dumbo's ear hat?
> And which of zurg's 8hr tasks?
> 
> Thanks for posting this info!
> 
> ETA... just realized it won't matter if I send them on the tasks now since I'll have to clear the curse first. Lol. Oh well.



Valid questions!
Prince Charming - Accepting Visitors
Zurg - Play a Game


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Dumbo is slotted in the last "storyline" position.  So these tasks are the current  "end of the story."  All the Movies that come after are "Event" character groups.
> 
> Finally, got the Windows update. Freaked me out, because it started with the explaining the curse you get when you first download and install the game.  But after this preview played, it did load my game correctly.  But Windows players are almost a day behind.  My IOS game, curse clears in 4ish hours.  In Windows, I WAS 7 feathers away from finishing Anastasia.  But now I need a ton of everything.


Ahhh.  Got it.  Thanks for catching that.   Of course, that sounds like clarification that only the true Gameloft mole could provide...


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Ahhh.  Got it.  Thanks for catching that.   Of course, that sounds like clarification that only the true Gameloft mole could provide...



Dang it!  You've uncovered the real reason I have to play two games.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> But Windows players are almost a day behind.  My IOS game, curse clears in 4ish hours.  In Windows, I WAS 7 feathers away from finishing Anastasia.  But now I need a ton of everything.


Not the case.  I received my update late morning yesterday.  The good thing is that the Tower Challenge doesn't start until tomorrow, and since Dumbo is permanent, there is no way to be a day behind.  I've had events where the Windows update dropped literally with an hour or so to spare before the start of the event.  This and Cinderella both happened a little earlier for me than most.  See?  Working at Gameloft does have its privileges.  Wait, I've said too much...


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> If the Merlin attractions don't drop trophies or tokens, I have no need to actually buy them.



I think most of the Merlin attractions did drop trophies.  I would image that would be Gameloft's lure for us to buy them.  Can't say so for all of the attractions, but several do come to mind that count in the trophy events.


----------



## karmstr112

luther10 said:


> Ringmaster doesn't look very useful... Without him, Dumbo feathers and earhats are pretty balanced, and common token is going to get done the fastest with or without the Ringmaster anyway...
> I rather use my SURPLUS of gems on some other character... I'm still missing Flower, Maximus and King Louie, and all their tokens have not been balanced... So another reason not to get Ringmaster ATM...



I seem to remember Davy Jones being an expensive gem character. I didn't get him until way he was introduced. I think he was actually needed for something down the line and I had the gems so... Sounds like Ringmaster will be the same.


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> I think most of the Merlin attractions did drop trophies.  I would image that would be Gameloft's lure for us to buy them.  Can't say so for all of the attractions, but several do come to mind that count in the trophy events.



Does Toy Story Mania drop trophies?


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Does Toy Story Mania drop trophies?


I'm sure it's listed somewhere online, though I have never bothered to read the social media pages related to the game other than these forums.  So I won't know until we have another of those super-annoying trophy events.  Here's hoping that won't be for a very long time!


----------



## Haley R

I just got elixir and 10 gems from “the fans at instagram”


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Just cleared the curse and here's what we've got:
> 
> *Timothy*
> 40 Delivery Bundles: Michael (1 hr), Ringmaster (2 hr), Parade (2 hr), Timothy (1 hr), Dumbo (1 hr), Bronze Chest
> 60 Magic Feathers: Alien+Buzz (8 hr) - interferes with Buzz+Sarge for Eudroa), Baloo+Mowgli (8 hr), Barbossa+Tia (8 hr), Grumpy (8 hr), Parade (2 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction
> 60 Ear Hats: Ringmaster (2 hr), *John+Michael (4 hr)*, Prince (8 hr), Silver Chest, Dumbo Attraction (8 hr)



Hmm.  I don't seem to have a 4 hour task for these two.  12 hr and 24 hr, I have.  Does it require a building?  Or is it a typo, and it's actually 24 hours.  I have been prepping my characters so once my curse unlocks the characters are already collecting


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Hmm.  I don't seem to have a 4 hour task for these two.  12 hr and 24 hr, I have.  Does it require a building?  Or is it a typo, and it's actually 24 hours.  I have been prepping my characters so once my curse unlocks the characters are already collecting


Yep, sorry.  My mistake.  It's John with a tiny little Peter Pan face.  Quick glance and I thought it was Michael.


----------



## Arundal

400,000 magic to welcome Tim geez!!!!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> 400,000 magic to welcome Tim geez!!!!


Crud.  I was so close to cresting 29 million, and then the new plot of land knocked me way back down.  This will set me back a bit, too.  I feel like I will never hit 29 million at this rate


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I just got elixir and 10 gems from “the fans at instagram”



Me, too!  Thanks to all you "fans" out there.    It made the Ringmaster just a tiny bit cheaper in my mind.


----------



## Aces86

Of course I used my 3m or whatever it was to open up that other land recently. Need about 80,000 more magic to open up this new tiny piece.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Crud.  I was so close to cresting 29 million, and then the new plot of land knocked me way back down.  This will set me back a bit, too.  I feel like I will never hit 29 million at this rate



Well I have no where near the amount of magic you do but did have almost 2million, the 750,000 for new land and other leveling so now below 1 million. And I also bought some of the land behind Its A Small World recently. Still leveling some Peter Pan toons lol. So more collecting and at least I have enough for land and Tim at the moment.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Well I have no where near the amount of magic you do but did have almost 2million, the 750,000 for new land and other leveling so now below 1 million. And I also bought some of the land behind Its A Small World recently. Still leveling some Peter Pan toons lol. So more collecting and at least I have enough for land and Tim at the moment.


400,000 is still a crazy amount though.  Granted, it's not Shere Khan 1,000,000 crazy, but it's not tens of thousands like most characters used to be.


----------



## mara512

I haven’t downloaded the update yet because I am trying to get my characters to level 10.  I have Merryweather, Chip, Anastasia, and Lady Tremaine left.  Looks like I am going to get hit with the rebalancing since I will need to download the update in the morning to start the TC.


----------



## mikegood2

I’ve got to think that magic is one of the issues the developers talk about on a regular basis. How do they price things? Price things for the relatively new(er) player who could never imagine saving up 400K magic? Price things for players like myself who have played since the beginning and have around 12M magic? Or price things for players like @supernova who is almost at 28M magic? I don’t envy the decision for them.


----------



## tasmith1993

My land is just now opening so I can start on Dumbo. Hoping that this tower challenge doesn't have the same high EC requirements that Crikee had but I am sure that it will. I will already be put behind tomorrow as I have clinicals for 8 hours and can't check my phone often if at all during them. bleh


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> 400,000 is still a crazy amount though.  Granted, it's not Shere Khan 1,000,000 crazy, but it's not tens of thousands like most characters used to be.



Oh come now your exaggerating Shere Khan is only 820,529.  Are you trying to make the interns look bad


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Oh come now your exaggerating Shere Khan is only 820,529.  Are you trying to make the interns look bad


Key word there is "is".  Back when he was first released, 1 million for the guy.  Crazy.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I haven’t downloaded the update yet because I am trying to get my characters to level 10.  I have Merryweather, Chip, Anastasia, and Lady Tremaine left.  Looks like I am going to get hit with the rebalancing since I will need to download the update in the morning to start the TC.


Good strategy while it lasted.


----------



## Haley R

Well I just spent the 50 gems to get the jungle book float.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Key word there is "is".  Back when he was first released, 1 million for the guy.  Crazy.



Yes it is crazy.  Shere Kahn has been staring at me for quite some time waiting to enter my kingdom and I just can’t accumulate enough magic or time.   I just recently got 3 million to open the spot behind small world.  Then I spent the last week trying to get the rebalancing characters to 10.  And drumroll please.........I finally got my last flute to welcome Peter.   Almost all my characters are ready to go to level 10 I just have this mental block about tying up the castle for 24 hours.  I guess I better get over it and get them done before they rebalance everyone.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Yes it is crazy.  Shere Kahn has been staring at me for quite some time waiting to enter my kingdom and I just can’t accumulate enough magic or time.   I just recently got 3 million to open the spot behind small world.  Then I spent the last week trying to get the rebalancing characters to 10.  And drumroll please.........I finally got my last flute to welcome Peter.   Almost all my characters are ready to go to level 10 I just have this mental block about tying up the castle for 24 hours.  I guess I better get over it and get them done before they rebalance everyone.


Just don't think about all of the consecutive 24-hour blocks that you had nothing going on in the castle or else you'll kick yourself for not moving on any of the characters sooner.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Well I just spent the 50 gems to get the jungle book float.


I hope it starts paying off for you in tokens and gems!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I hope it starts paying off for you in tokens and gems!



I went ahead and used gems for it the first day but I am a float person. Not currently buying the Ringmaster, saving rest of my gems for other things.


----------



## wingweaver84

I just got Elsa!My niece is going to be pretty happy with me.


----------



## Gorechick

Never mind- reloaded and banner popped up. Event starts at 11:00 EST. 

My game is updated and I just opened it for the new event and no event! No banner announcing it at the bottom, no popups, my calendar hasn't even loaded yet for today.


----------



## Quellman

Grind that hot chocolate baby.  Don't forget to check your storybook for characters that drop this magical elixir.
First round is Mickey and friends. Toy Story characters, Cinderella (mainly the new characters).  Featured collection is BH6.  Hiro has the first mission.


----------



## Gorechick

Do we need the BH6 buildings out? I had them in storage but took Fredrickson grounds and the lab out.


----------



## Arundal

First time at last where I have everything except La Fou. So not much to do but collect EC and magic and level toons I guess.

No new characters.


----------



## Haley R

I totally forgot the event starts today. I have everything except one attraction that I don’t really want anyway. I’m just not sure I have a chance at Lefou. I only have two characters who can collect hot chocolate and those tasks are so long


----------



## luther10

Decided not to get the Ringmaster last night, and got Maximus instead, the most expensive character in the game using gems, yikes.....
Only bought him because of future token rebalancing, right now for level 10 he only needs 10 earhats and the other token even less... So I can imagine him needing hundreds and hundreds of tokens after rebalancing, and that is surely something I am going to avoid from happening. 

Anyway, pretty good rogress so far on Timothy, yesterday his token drop is 100%, this morning's collection has a couple of misses though... Also just received that costume changing column from the chest...


----------



## Hoodie

According to the leaks, it will be about 34,000 magic to get all the tokens and welcome LeFou.

I have all the characters and attractions offered, but since I only have the Mad Hatter from Alice, probably won't get LeFou either.  We'll see how the first round plays out, but if I don't have at least 12k in elixir, I'll bail on the rest.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> According to the leaks, it will be about 34,000 magic to get all the tokens and welcome LeFou.
> 
> I have all the characters and attractions offered, but since I only have the Mad Hatter from Alice, probably won't get LeFou either.  We'll see how the first round plays out, but if I don't have at least 12k in elixir, I'll bail on the rest.


Wait... Magic?  Elixir?  I thought we only needed the Maleficent event credit for LeFou.


----------



## supernova

luther10 said:


> Decided not to get the Ringmaster last night, and got Maximus instead, the most expensive character in the game using gems, yikes.....
> Only bought him because of future token rebalancing, right now for level 10 he only needs 10 earhats and the other token even less... So I can imagine him needing hundreds and hundreds of tokens after rebalancing, and that is surely something I am going to avoid from happening.


I'm surprised to read that they would rebalance a gem character.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

The leaks posted on Reddit tell me that Chapter Three will be a BEAR (if correct)

Chapter 2

Slot 1: Flora, Rex, Woody, Merryweather

Slot 2: Buzz Lightyear, Eve, Zurg, Wall-E

Slot 3: Mike, sully, Roz, Boo

Slot 4: Alice, Cheshire Cat, March Hare, caterpillar, Queen of Hearts

Chapter 3

Slot 1: Mickey, King Louis, The Ringmaster, Tia Dalma

Slot 2: Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Belle

Slot 3 Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Wendy Darling 

Slot 4: Chip, Mrs Potts, Gaston, Lumiere


----------



## hopemax

Hoodie said:


> According to the leaks, it will be about 34,000 magic to get all the tokens and welcome LeFou.
> 
> I have all the characters and attractions offered, but since I only have the Mad Hatter from Alice, probably won't get LeFou either.  We'll see how the first round plays out, but if I don't have at least 12k in elixir, I'll bail on the rest.



It looks like Cri-kee was 40,250EC.  The Mayor, maybe 35,500.  So a better chance for people to get LeFou and still sleep.


----------



## supernova

Cherry Limeade said:


> The leaks posted on Reddit tell me that Chapter Three will be a BEAR (if correct)
> Chapter 3
> 
> Slot 1: Mickey, King Louis, The Ringmaster, Tia Dalma
> 
> Slot 2: Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Belle
> 
> Slot 3 Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Wendy Darling
> 
> Slot 4: Chip, Mrs Potts, Gaston, Lumiere


Third chapter is usually a grind anyway.  Plus, it's nice to see that they are trying to further slow down our Dumbo collecting by including the Ringmaster, Buzz, Zurg, Tia, and Peter Pan.  Plus there might be a couple there that we'll need once we unlock Dumbo.  Time will tell.


----------



## supernova

Looks like we aren't using Hiro for the second round, either.  Double task with Honey Lemon.  At least they interns kindly set these tasks up at 2 hours each, to coincide with the two hour tower rounds.


----------



## Hoodie

Cherry Limeade said:


> The leaks posted on Reddit tell me that Chapter Three will be a BEAR (if correct)
> 
> Chapter 2
> 
> Slot 1: Flora, Rex, Woody, Merryweather
> 
> Slot 2: Buzz Lightyear, Eve, Zurg, Wall-E
> 
> Slot 3: Mike, sully, Roz, Boo
> 
> Slot 4: Alice, Cheshire Cat, March Hare, caterpillar, Queen of Hearts
> 
> Chapter 3
> 
> Slot 1: Mickey, King Louis, The Ringmaster, Tia Dalma
> 
> Slot 2: Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Belle
> 
> Slot 3 Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Wendy Darling
> 
> Slot 4: Chip, Mrs Potts, Gaston, Lumiere


Excellent, not a single character for slot 4 during round 2.  This should go well.


----------



## KPach525

Am I crazy/confused, or do no characters have tasks collecting EC during a TC?


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> Excellent, not a single character for slot 4 during round 2.  This should go well.



Me Neither lol !!!


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> Excellent, not a single character for slot 4 during round 2.  This should go well.



Glad I don’t care if I get La Fou


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Third chapter is usually a grind anyway.  Plus, it's nice to see that they are trying to further slow down our Dumbo collecting by including the Ringmaster, Buzz, Zurg, Tia, and Peter Pan.  Plus there might be a couple there that we'll need once we unlock Dumbo.  Time will tell.





supernova said:


> Looks like we aren't using Hiro for the second round, either.  Double task with Honey Lemon.  At least they interns kindly set these tasks up at 2 hours each, to coincide with the two hour tower rounds.



In their defense, it’s not like the game has a large selection of characters to use that wouldn’t overlap. 

The overlapping tokens are really unnecessarily! I know why they do it, but it takes what should be a “fun” tower challange and makes it an annoying grind instead.

Yeah, I think it’s that third round that gets me to dislike tower challanges. 15 days is already to long and once you hit chapter 3, 10 days in, the extra roadblocks/grind really start taking it's toll.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> In their defense, it’s not like the game has a large selection of characters to use that wouldn’t overlap.
> 
> The overlapping tokens are really unnecessarily! I know why they do it, but it takes what should be a “fun” tower challange and makes it an annoying grind instead.
> 
> Yeah, I think it’s that third round that gets me to dislike tower challanges. 15 days is already to long and once you hit chapter 3, 10 days in, the extra roadblocks/grind really start taking it's toll.


I checked my character book, and it turns out that there isn't anyone else in the Toy Story group that they could have chosen to use other than Buzz and Zurg in round 2.  Oh, wait.  Yes there are.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Am I crazy/confused, or do no characters have tasks collecting EC during a TC?


A little of both, me thinks.  That's only during events, not TC.


----------



## Haley R

Chapter 2

Slot 1: Flora, Rex, Woody, Merryweather

Slot 2: Buzz Lightyear, Eve, Zurg, Wall-E

Slot 3: Mike, sully, Roz, Boo

Slot 4: Alice, Cheshire Cat, March Hare, caterpillar, Queen of Hearts
I have none of these

Chapter 3

Slot 1: Mickey, King Louis, The Ringmaster, Tia Dalma
I only have Mickey 

Slot 2: Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Belle

Slot 3 Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Wendy Darling
I have none of these

Slot 4: Chip, Mrs Potts, Gaston, Lumiere
I have none of these 

I guess I’ll be going for the attraction I don’t have and will forget about the rest. I’d rather focus on my story anyway


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Chapter 2
> 
> I guess I’ll be going for the attraction I don’t have and will forget about the rest. I’d rather focus on my story anyway


Sorry to see how many you are missing.  How long have you been playing the game, Haley?  Wondering how far back a new player would have to be to render these TC things totally hopeless of obtaining the new character.  Or even to earn anything new at all.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Sorry to see how many you are missing.  How long have you been playing the game, Haley?  Wondering how far back a new player would have to be to render these TC things totally hopeless of obtaining the new character.  Or even to earn anything new at all.


I think I started during the big hero 6 event or close to that. What stinks is I actually started the game for the first time during the incredibles event but I deleted the game


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Just don't think about all of the consecutive 24-hour blocks that you had nothing going on in the castle or else you'll kick yourself for not moving on any of the characters sooner.



Yah I have kicked myself several times for not moving.  I guess it is time to rip the bandaid off.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> A little of both, me thinks.  That's only during events, not TC.


Thank ya sir! I’ll gladly accept my crazy badge now


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Thank ya sir! I’ll gladly accept my crazy badge now


Wear it proudly.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Chapter 2
> 
> Slot 1: Flora, Rex, Woody, Merryweather
> 
> Slot 2: Buzz Lightyear, Eve, Zurg, Wall-E
> 
> Slot 3: Mike, sully, Roz, Boo
> 
> Slot 4: Alice, Cheshire Cat, March Hare, caterpillar, Queen of Hearts
> I have none of these
> 
> Chapter 3
> 
> Slot 1: Mickey, King Louis, The Ringmaster, Tia Dalma
> I only have Mickey
> 
> Slot 2: Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Belle
> 
> Slot 3 Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Wendy Darling
> I have none of these
> 
> Slot 4: Chip, Mrs Potts, Gaston, Lumiere
> I have none of these
> 
> I guess I’ll be going for the attraction I don’t have and will forget about the rest. I’d rather focus on my story anyway



I think it's smart to go for what you know you can get, and then just focus on the story line so you'll have more characters the next time.  Honestly this is a ridiculous amount of work just to get one minor character (LeFou).


----------



## Hoodie

supernova said:


> Sorry to see how many you are missing.  How long have you been playing the game, Haley?  Wondering how far back a new player would have to be to render these TC things totally hopeless of obtaining the new character.  Or even to earn anything new at all.


I've been playing 350 days - Lilo and Stitch started right after I did so didn't get close to getting Stitch.  Managed to get all the BH6 (next event).

I only have Mad Hatter for Alice and while I'm a bit further along than Hayley and have the PP characters and managed to get lucky and score most of the BatB characters in chests, most of them are on very low levels.

I have all the attractions and characters offered for the TC but because of the lack of helper characters I doubt I could get LeFou. As I said, I'll go 1 round and see how it goes but I suspect that this event will be completely useless for me. So I guess the answer to your question is about a year to not get anything out of a TC.

Edited to add - I got Mad Hatter, Beast, and ElasticGirl out of previous tower challenges so they are repeating the "featured" characters every few months which makes them less and less appealing.  At least add someone else from the collection.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I think it's smart to go for what you know you can get, and then just focus on the story line so you'll have more characters the next time.  Honestly this is a ridiculous amount of work just to get one minor character (LeFou).



Unless you have character completionist, who has every character. While I agree he’s a minor character and 500 gems is a rediculous amount for the RingMaster, not having them would bug me more. Like I’ve said numerous times, leave the TC like it is, warts and all, but make LeFou permanent content. That way you can do TC at whatever pace you want. Grind away and welcome him early or play casually and get him later. Would also let newer players not have to choose between characters/attractions they don’t have and LeFoe.

I know some will disagree with me, but o really like the fact characters items are back in chests and some offer 2x. I’ll take a character item over a decoration 10/10 times.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

I'm just going to casually play the TC. I don't have the bolded characters. I just got the prompt to welcome Barbossa since I've been playing slowly through the regular storyline. Why? So I can even attempt to manage the events at the same time, but also because the magic requirements were so high. I've been building up magic and working slowly.

I won't get LaFou and that's a bummer, but it does take a LOT of pressure off.

Also, I've been playing since NBC. So a LONG time, but I never felt like I should have to rush through the storyline. It's permanent content so I felt like I could go slow and enjoy it.

Chapter 2

Slot 1: Flora, Rex, Woody, Merryweather

Slot 2: Buzz Lightyear, Eve, Zurg, *Wall-E*

Slot 3: Mike, Sully, Roz, *Boo*

Slot 4: *Alice*, Cheshire Cat, March Hare, Caterpillar, *Queen of Hearts*

Chapter 3

Slot 1: Mickey, *King Louis*, *The Ringmaster*, *Tia Dalma*

Slot 2: Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Belle

Slot 3 *Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Wendy Darling*
I have none of these

Slot 4: Chip, Mrs Potts, Gaston, Lumiere


----------



## Arundal

Cherry Limeade said:


> I'm just going to casually play the TC. I don't have the bolded characters. I just got the prompt to welcome Barbossa since I've been playing slowly through the regular storyline. Why? So I can even attempt to manage the events at the same time, but also because the magic requirements were so high. I've been building up magic and working slowly.
> 
> I won't get LaFou and that's a bummer, but it does take a LOT of pressure off.
> 
> Also, I've been playing since NBC. So a LONG time, but I never felt like I should have to rush through the storyline. It's permanent content so I felt like I could go slow and enjoy it.
> 
> Chapter 2
> 
> Slot 1: Flora, Rex, Woody, Merryweather
> 
> Slot 2: Buzz Lightyear, Eve, Zurg, *Wall-E*
> 
> Slot 3: Mike, Sully, Roz, *Boo*
> 
> Slot 4: *Alice*, Cheshire Cat, March Hare, Caterpillar, *Queen of Hearts*
> 
> Chapter 3
> 
> Slot 1: Mickey, *King Louis*, *The Ringmaster*, *Tia Dalma*
> 
> Slot 2: Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Belle
> 
> Slot 3 *Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Wendy Darling*
> I have none of these
> 
> Slot 4: Chip, Mrs Potts, Gaston, Lumiere



I have been playing 495 days now and playing casually frequently as time allowed but I still don’t have Wall-E, Boo, only one Alice In Wonderland character I got from chest, King Louis, Captain Hook, Gaston, Chip or Miss Potts but I will do what I can in TC. I did not get the Mayor but did get everything from last T C . I have been able to finish story line until Dumbo and level most characters to 7 or higher, many 10. Sometimes it works out and sometime not. Whatever I get!


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Unless you have character completionist, who has every character. While I agree he’s a minor character and 500 gems is a rediculous amount for the RingMaster, not having them would bug me more. Like I’ve said numerous times, leave the TC like it is, warts and all, but make LeFou permanent content. That way you can do TC at whatever pace you want. Grind away and welcome him early or play casually and get him later. Would also let newer players not have to choose between characters/attractions they don’t have and LeFoe.
> 
> I know some will disagree with me, but o really like the fact characters items are back in chests and some offer 2x. I’ll take a character item over a decoration 10/10 times.



I understand wanting every character.  But I was responding to the post of someone who isn't close to having every character.  If I didn't have the ones I needed to send to the tower I wouldn't bother with trying to get LeFou.  It's pretty frustrating to newer players, and I sympathize even if I'm not one of them.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I understand wanting every character.  But I was responding to the post of someone who isn't close to having every character.  If I didn't have the ones I needed to send to the tower I wouldn't bother with trying to get LeFou.  It's pretty frustrating to newer players, and I sympathize even if I'm not one of them.



Got it! 

I also sympathize with newer players, and there is no way I could imagine starting over. When my niece started playing last fall, it really changed my views on parts of the game and soured me on a lot of things. Not being able to get much, if anything, for her first Tower Challange was really discouraging for her, especially since she always plays my game for me when she visits. Luckily she’s a very casual player and any accomplishment makes her happy noe. 

As much as I can be down on the game, I don’t envy them having to deal with the mix of new and old players. Whatever they do, someone is gonna get the short end of the stick. It’s a problem most games have when they’re a few years old.


----------



## Gorechick

My event quests came to a halt as I don't have Baymax.


----------



## Aces86

Gorechick said:


> My event quests came to a halt as I don't have Baymax.



Same here


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> My event quests came to a halt as I don't have Baymax.





Aces86 said:


> Same here



I believe this was the last quest.  Short round of three this time so you aren't missing much.  At least they wisely made Baymax the final task.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> As much as I can be down on the game, I don’t envy them having to deal with the mix of new and old players. Whatever they do, someone is gonna get the short end of the stick. It’s a problem most games have when they’re a few years old.


One quick fix could be to simply not include event characters as a mandatory way of fully participating in this event.  The characters could still be included as milestones to work for during the TC (which in turn would still entice players to buy chests for a chance at collecting the rest of the missing characters from that film set). But leave the featured characters as those from the main storyline.  Sure, some players will not always be as far along as others.  But these are still characters they always have a chance to obtain.  Then if they want to throw in a gem character every now and again to reward tthose players who opted to get them, then great.  But I for one refuse to acknowledge their so called growing pains when it means that they are taking a shortsighted approach.


----------



## wingweaver84

C'mere,Hiro,here Hiro,don't be shy...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I think it's smart to go for what you know you can get, and then just focus on the story line so you'll have more characters the next time.  Honestly this is a ridiculous amount of work just to get one minor character (LeFou).



Especially considering once we get thes Tower Challenge characters we usually then just complain about how much time/effort it takes to level them up be how wonderful it is to have them!


----------



## Haley R

I finally leveled up mother gothel so she can help get branches now for bagheera


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I finally leveled up mother gothel so she can help get branches now for bagheera



Progress!  Those jungle book characters take forever.  Hang in there!


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Especially considering once we get thes Tower Challenge characters we usually then just complain about how much time/effort it takes to level them up be how wonderful it is to have them!



The good news is, with each update they are “rebalancing” characters and jacking up item requirements, because I’m getting tired of people on this board complaining about it being to easy to level characters and want it to be more difficult. 

I just wish they would make the TC character permanent content, keep them as is and collect tokens to speed up the process.

I’m trying to think what they could do to get me more interested in participating in TC, since I have everything, other than LeFoe tokens? What if they created a special, or magical token that could be used on any character and we could spend our TC EC to buy them? Not sure how much things should cost, but Since each character has 3 item requirements maybe 1 magic token for the first, 2 for the second and 3 for the third? Not sure if this would make any sense, but it’s just something I came up with.


----------



## Quellman

hopemax said:


> It looks like Cri-kee was 40,250EC.  The Mayor, maybe 35,500.  So a better chance for people to get LeFou and still sleep.



Better stock up on that sweet cocoa.  While there may be less total currency required, in order to get it, you had better hop you have close to a full set of characters. There are a lot that are only 4 characters deep, meaning you'll be using a lot of cocoa by the end.


----------



## Wdw1015

I’m having a hard time getting the hot cocoa to drop, been at 9 all day. Anyone else notice this has been harder than past challenges?


----------



## mara512

Wdw1015 said:


> I’m having a hard time getting the hot cocoa to drop, been at 9 all day. Anyone else notice this has been harder than past challenges?



I am actually having better drops this time than last time.   Hope it lasts.


----------



## mikegood2

Having a complete brain freeze on something. Do point totals for sending the 5 characters out for the Challange go up from chapter to chapter, or does is stay the same? Trying to figure out if my best bet is to use all my cocoa each chapter so I finish top 50 each chapter, or Make sure I save up extra hot cocoa for chapter 2 and 3 when we have less characters to use?


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Having a complete brain freeze on something. Do point totals for sending the 5 characters out for the Challange go up from chapter to chapter, or does is stay the same? Trying to figure out if my best bet is to use all my cocoa each chapter so I finish top 50 each chapter, or Make sure I save up extra hot cocoa for chapter 2 and 3 when we have less characters to use?



If I am remembering correctly they don’t go up but not 100% sure


----------



## DCNC

Is there a point to the silverware; other than it gains 2 of the currency for each one? I thought the tapping events were connected to a leaderboard. How many spawn and how often? Thanks.


----------



## PrincessS121212

DCNC said:


> Is there a point to the silverware; other than it gains 2 of the currency for each one? I thought the tapping events were connected to a leaderboard. How many spawn and how often? Thanks.


Not much of a point other than to collect a tiny bit extra currency several times a day just like clearing the curse on the 4 buildings every few hours.  I _think_ it is 4 every 2 hours like the last TC with the fireworks hopping around but don't quote me on that.  
Not much currency, but if you get the 4 plates and 4 buildings every 2 hours that's roughly 16 currency every 2 hours which adds up to an extra 100 or so each day depending on how frequently you play which might be enough in the long run to get that last token you need to welcome LeFou.


----------



## mara512

It is 5 plates every 2 hours.  


Just collected all my mugs for Le Fou.  Can start banking towards his ribbon.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Having a complete brain freeze on something. Do point totals for sending the 5 characters out for the Challange go up from chapter to chapter, or does is stay the same? Trying to figure out if my best bet is to use all my cocoa each chapter so I finish top 50 each chapter, or Make sure I save up extra hot cocoa for chapter 2 and 3 when we have less characters to use?


Especially during this first round, I haven't bothered using any cocoas yet.  I finished the mugs during the first 24 hours and I really don't care about the leaderboard (how many damn Maleficent hat stands do I really need??).  So for this first round, I'm letting everyone battle that is available, and at the end of the night, I just send who ever is left and refresh at 11am the next day.  I know I will be needing those cocoas for round 2 and certainly for 3.  No point in wasting them now to compete in a pointless leaderboard.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Especially during this first round, I haven't bothered using any cocoas yet.  I finished the mugs during the first 24 hours and I really don't care about the leaderboard (how many damn Maleficent hat stands do I really need??).  So for this first round, I'm letting everyone battle that is available, and at the end of the night, I just send who ever is left and refresh at 11am the next day.  I know I will be needing those cocoas for round 2 and certainly for 3.  No point in wasting them now to compete in a pointless leaderboard.



I agree, I also don’t care about where I rank for another Magnificant Hat stand. I do want to finish all the chapter milestones though. That’s why I asked asked if anyone knew if the point totals change, go up (?) in later rounds. If it’s the exact same than it is there really any advantage to save cocoa for later chapters? If you look at the milestone rewards totals required for each chapter, they go up considerable every chapter (26K, 37K and 52K). That’s why I was wondering if points per collection go up each chapter. Anyways I’m gonna save cocoa up for later chapters and spend very sparingly in chapter 1 and to a lesser extent, chapter 2.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Especially during this first round, I haven't bothered using any cocoas yet.  I finished the mugs during the first 24 hours and I really don't care about the leaderboard (how many damn Maleficent hat stands do I really need??).  So for this first round, I'm letting everyone battle that is available, and at the end of the night, I just send who ever is left and refresh at 11am the next day.  I know I will be needing those cocoas for round 2 and certainly for 3.  No point in wasting them now to compete in a pointless leaderboard.



Serious question - does it matter if we use them now?  Compared to later?  I have all the mugs, but I figured I'd collect as much EC as I could. I'm not in the running for the concession that I already have, but was thinking maybe I could play more today while I have time.


----------



## mara512

It is 5 plates every 2 hours. 


Just collected all my mugs for Le Fou.  Can start banking towards his bow tie. 



mmmears said:


> Serious question - does it matter if we use them now?  Compared to later?  I have all the mugs, but I figured I'd collect as much EC as I could. I'm not in the running for the concession that I already have, but was thinking maybe I could play more today while I have time.



This  Is my thought also because all my characters being used now are level 10 whereas later on even though I do have all the characters they are not all level 10.  So I can collect more EC now each round of the challenge.  I am hoping by the time we start the 2nd chapter I will have enough for all the bow ties.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Serious question - does it matter if we use them now?  Compared to later?  I have all the mugs, but I figured I'd collect as much EC as I could. I'm not in the running for the concession that I already have, but was thinking maybe I could play more today while I have time.





mara512 said:


> This  Is my thought also because all my characters being used now are level 10 whereas later on even though I do have all the characters they are not all level 10.  So I can collect more EC now each round of the challenge.  I am hoping by the time we start the 2nd chapter I will have enough for all the bow ties.



If you don’t have all The upcoming characters, that sounds like a good approach.

I’d also take a look ath the progression milestones for chapter 2 and 3nahd determines which ones, if any you wat to try for.

I got the final milestone for chapter one last collect, so I think I’m gonna focus on saving hot cocoas for chapter 2 and 3


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> If you don’t have all The upcoming characters, that sounds like a good approach.
> 
> I’d also take a look ath the progression milestones for chapter 2 and 3nahd determines which ones, if any you wat to try for.
> 
> I got the final milestone for chapter one last collect, so I think I’m gonna focus on saving hot cocoas for chapter 2 and 3



That’s a good point.  I do want the anniversary hat stands.  Other than Le Fou they are the only things I am missing.


----------



## mmmears

I have all the hat stands, so I guess it doesn't matter?


----------



## mikegood2

*Dumbo Progress update:
*
Timothy Q. Mouse - just passed the halfway collection point for welcoming 
RingMaster - level 4

So glad items are back in crates! Think about 1/2 of The RingMasters items have come from them.


----------



## luther10

I am not happy about seeing so many tokens again in chests... I still have 4 elixir rides available (and 2 of them being 30,000), so I need all the decorations I can get...

Already have over 34000 in my inventory, but I'm kinda waiting for the next useful attraction... I remember getting Davy Jones organ and the pirate ship right away and they were extremely helpful, and even now they are still gathering tokens for some level 9 characters...


----------



## supernova

Checking my progress:

Timothy - 55/60 feathers, 52/60 hats
Ringmaster - 4 (ready for 5)

Cri-Kee - 9 (33/50 lanterns, 28/50 hats)

Naveen - 8
Tiana - 5
Eudora - 8
Charlotte - 6
Facilier - 5
Louis - 8
Mama Odie - 7


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Is it just me, or does that stupid cricket seem to be going a lot more quickly than the Mayor did?  I've already got him up to 9.


Little late, but I totally agree.  I'm working towards lv 10 right now.   Can't wait to end the strange Ariel/Eric beach love scene and send those two lovebirds home.   They creep me out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I can't see Gameloft running an event in which only a segment of their players can participate.  I wonder what the ratio of new to veteran players is at this point.  And what would they consider "new"?  If they only had the event to collect old characters and buildings, then what would the point of the rest of us playing, if not to possibly earn a new character like LeFou?


Can't you just walk down the hall and ask?   Oh wait...sorry...forgot it's a secret.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *Dumbo Progress update:
> *
> Timothy Q. Mouse - just passed the halfway collection point for welcoming
> RingMaster - level 4
> 
> So glad items are back in crates! Think about 1/2 of The RingMasters items have come from them.


I agree.  The chests have really paid off for me too.  I have the Ringmaster at lv 4 and Timothy needs 27 feathers and 21 hats.  Haven't been able to play much since I had relatives visiting on their spring break and I couldn't keep their grubby, sticky hands off my tablet!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Checking my progress:
> 
> Timothy - 51/60 feathers, 48/60 hats
> Ringmaster - 4 (ready for 5)
> 
> Cri-Kee - 9 (31/50 lanterns, 26/50 hats)
> 
> Naveen - 8
> Tiana - 5
> Eudora - 8
> Charlotte - 6
> Facilier - 5
> Louis - 8
> Mama Odie - 7


Wow...we are almost in the same spot.
Cri-kee lv 9
Tiana lv 5 ready for 6, just waiting on some delicious gumbo
Dr. F.  lv 5
Louis lv 5
Mama O.  lv 6
Charlotte lv 6
Ringmaster lv 4, stopping there until I earn Timothy
Timothy more than half way there
So far so good...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Got the Western Arcade out of a chest.  Glad to see it was not huge, 9x11 I think. Hope it offers gold trophies.  I'm kinda at the point where if it doesn't offer trophies and it is a stand alone building, I store them away.  Land in this game is like land around DL.  You really have to make the most of it these days.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I haven't posted in a long time and I haven't done a list in even longer, so this will cover both

Character List:

Merlin - Level 2 is Max (I wish they would make him do cooling things and let us level him up some more)
Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Pete, Chip, Dale - all Maxed
Woody, Buzz, Jessie, Zurg, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge, Rex, Bullseye, Toy Alien - all Maxed
Cinderella, Prince Charming, Fairy God Mother, Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, Drizella - all Maxed
Peter Pan, Wendy, Tinkerbell, Michael, John, Captain Hook - all Maxed
Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, Jack Sparrow, Tia Dalma, Davy Jones, Captain Barbossa - all Maxed
Mike, Sully, Boo, Roz, Celia, Randall - all maxed
Wall-E, Eve - all Maxed
Mother Gothel, Flynn, Rapunzel, Maximus - all Maxed
Princess Aurora, Prince Phillip, Flora, Fauna, Merryweather - all Maxed
Judy Hopp, Nick Wild, Chief Bogo, Flash - all Maxed
Bambi, Thumper, Flower - all Maxed
Mowgli, Bagheera, Baloo, King Louie, Sheer Khan - all Maxed
Dumbo:
   Dumbo - Still Waiting
   Timothy - 34/40, 34/60 and 23/60 - it's gonna be a while and since I really want LeFou, it's gonna be a bit longer
   Ringmaster (first of all this should have been Dumbo's mother) Level 2 (and that is where he will stay until I can welcome Timothy, because the Delivery Bundle Token is a drop for both and I still want LeFou
Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible, Dash, Violet, Jack-Jack, Fro-Zone, Syndrome - all Maxed
Jack Skellington, Sally, Oogie Boogie, Zero - all Maxed -  Still Pending - Mayor - (9)
Elsa, Anna, Olaf, Kristoff, Sven, Hans - all Maxed
Li Shang, Mulan, Mushu - all Maxed - Still Pending - Cri-Kee - (7)
Belle, Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Pots, Chip, Gaston - all Maxed - Still Pending - LeFou
Simba, Nala, Zazu, Rafiki, Timon, Pumbaa, Scar - all Maxed
Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Magic Carpet, Genie, Jafar, Iago - all Maxed
Alice, Mad Hatter, March Hare, White Rabbit, Cheshire Cat, Caterpillar, Queen of Hearts - all Maxed
Snow White, Doc, Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy, Bashful, Grumpy, Dopey, Evil Queen - all Maxed
Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore, Rabbit, Kanga, Roo, Piglet, Christopher Robin - all Maxed
Lilo, Stitch, Nani, Angel, Pleakley, Jumba, Cobra Bubbles - all Maxed
Baymax, Hiro, Yokai, Go-Go, Honey Lemon, Wasabi, Fred - all Maxed
Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Scuttle, Flounder, Ursula, King Triton - all Maxed
Ralph, Vanelope, Felix, Calhoun, Yesss, Spamley, Shank - all Maxed
Tiana (5), Prince Naveen(7), Eudora(7), Charlotte La Bouff (5), Louis (6), Mama Odie (6), Dr. Facilier (3)

If you have them ALL - it's 172 characters and then once we can welcome LeFou it's 173.  It's a LOT of characters so I'm curious as to what's the big deal that's coming as the year progresses.

Good luck to all in the Tower Challenge.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I haven't posted in a long time and I haven't done a list in even longer, so this will cover both
> 
> Character List:
> 
> Merlin - Level 2 is Max (I wish they would make him do cooling things and let us level him up some more)
> Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Pete, Chip, Dale - all Maxed
> Woody, Buzz, Jessie, Zurg, Bo Peep, Hamm, Sarge, Rex, Bullseye, Toy Alien - all Maxed
> Cinderella, Prince Charming, Fairy God Mother, Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, Drizella - all Maxed
> Peter Pan, Wendy, Tinkerbell, Michael, John, Captain Hook - all Maxed
> Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, Jack Sparrow, Tia Dalma, Davy Jones, Captain Barbossa - all Maxed
> Mike, Sully, Boo, Roz, Celia, Randall - all maxed
> Wall-E, Eve - all Maxed
> Mother Gothel, Flynn, Rapunzel, Maximus - all Maxed
> Princess Aurora, Prince Phillip, Flora, Fauna, Merryweather - all Maxed
> Judy Hopp, Nick Wild, Chief Bogo, Flash - all Maxed
> Bambi, Thumper, Flower - all Maxed
> Mowgli, Bagheera, Baloo, King Louie, Sheer Khan - all Maxed
> Dumbo:
> Dumbo - Still Waiting
> Timothy - 34/40, 34/60 and 23/60 - it's gonna be a while and since I really want LeFou, it's gonna be a bit longer
> Ringmaster (first of all this should have been Dumbo's mother) Level 2 (and that is where he will stay until I can welcome Timothy, because the Delivery Bundle Token is a drop for both and I still want LeFou
> Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible, Dash, Violet, Jack-Jack, Fro-Zone, Syndrome - all Maxed
> Jack Skellington, Sally, Oogie Boogie, Zero - all Maxed -  Still Pending - Mayor - (9)
> Elsa, Anna, Olaf, Kristoff, Sven, Hans - all Maxed
> Li Shang, Mulan, Mushu - all Maxed - Still Pending - Cri-Kee - (7)
> Belle, Beast, Lumiere, Cogsworth, Mrs. Pots, Chip, Gaston - all Maxed - Still Pending - LeFou
> Simba, Nala, Zazu, Rafiki, Timon, Pumbaa, Scar - all Maxed
> Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Magic Carpet, Genie, Jafar, Iago - all Maxed
> Alice, Mad Hatter, March Hare, White Rabbit, Cheshire Cat, Caterpillar, Queen of Hearts - all Maxed
> Snow White, Doc, Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy, Bashful, Grumpy, Dopey, Evil Queen - all Maxed
> Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore, Rabbit, Kanga, Roo, Piglet, Christopher Robin - all Maxed
> Lilo, Stitch, Nani, Angel, Pleakley, Jumba, Cobra Bubbles - all Maxed
> Baymax, Hiro, Yokai, Go-Go, Honey Lemon, Wasabi, Fred - all Maxed
> Ariel, Eric, Sebastian, Scuttle, Flounder, Ursula, King Triton - all Maxed
> Ralph, Vanelope, Felix, Calhoun, Yesss, Spamley, Shank - all Maxed
> Tiana (5), Prince Naveen(7), Eudora(7), Charlotte La Bouff (5), Louis (6), Mama Odie (6), Dr. Facilier (3)
> 
> If you have them ALL - it's 172 characters and then once we can welcome LeFou it's 173.  It's a LOT of characters so I'm curious as to what's the big deal that's coming as the year progresses.
> 
> Good luck to all in the Tower Challenge.


Wow...you must have been going thru list withdrawal!!  I've missed them.  Hope all is well...it seemed liked you were working a lot.  Still working on the Mayor, I see.  He was a pain...kinda like Donald and Bagheera.  You should have a toast when you finally pull the trigger on him.


----------



## Haley R

My parade just dropped a branch for bagheera so that’s good. I don’t mind buying floats with gems if they’ll actually help


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> I am not happy about seeing so many tokens again in chests... I still have 4 elixir rides available (and 2 of them being 30,000), so I need all the decorations I can get...
> 
> Already have over 34000 in my inventory, but I'm kinda waiting for the next useful attraction... I remember getting Davy Jones organ and the pirate ship right away and they were extremely helpful, and even now they are still gathering tokens for some level 9 characters...



I'm thrilled that I'm finally getting something useful in the chests.  I guess they can't make us all happy.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'm thrilled that I'm finally getting something useful in the chests.  I guess they can't make us all happy.


Count me in the camp that likes the tokens being in the chests. I need all the help I can get with the rebalancing


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Count me in the camp that likes the tokens being in the chests. I need all the help I can get with the rebalancing



Yes, I was really missing this feature for a while now.  I remember when chests were helpful.  Frankly I wasn't opening up as many as I could have since turning a lamppost into elixir just isn't fun for me.  Now I'm excited about even the  bronze and silver ones.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Is anyone else's game crashing more than normal?  Mine is crashing at least 2 times every time I log in to collect.  Although, I am pretty maxed out on space, but I was just curious.  It seems like this happened after the last update.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is anyone else's game crashing more than normal?  Mine is crashing at least 2 times every time I log in to collect.  Although, I am pretty maxed out on space, but I was just curious.  It seems like this happened after the last update.



I guess I've been lucky so far.  It's happened once or twice, but not frequently.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is anyone else's game crashing more than normal?  Mine is crashing at least 2 times every time I log in to collect.  Although, I am pretty maxed out on space, but I was just curious.  It seems like this happened after the last update.


I don’t think mine has crashed at all recently


----------



## mara512

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is anyone else's game crashing more than normal?  Mine is crashing at least 2 times every time I log in to collect.  Although, I am pretty maxed out on space, but I was just curious.  It seems like this happened after the last update.



Mine has not crashed at all.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Thanks for the game crashing replies.  Looks like I need to free up some space, my little tablet can't handle all the new Dumbo excitement.  Thx again!!


----------



## Hoodie

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is anyone else's game crashing more than normal?  Mine is crashing at least 2 times every time I log in to collect.  Although, I am pretty maxed out on space, but I was just curious.  It seems like this happened after the last update.


Mine isn't crashing but is very  laggy at times, ever since Dumbo update.  There seems to be a lot of comments about it on their FB page and Reddit. I know they said that adding land can cause some stability issues but this is the first time an update has slowed the game a bit for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is anyone else's game crashing more than normal?  Mine is crashing at least 2 times every time I log in to collect.  Although, I am pretty maxed out on space, but I was just curious.  It seems like this happened after the last update.



mine hasn't been crashing but it has been slowing down more than in the past, so I usually have to close and restart at least once everytime I try to play the game as it slows so much it become almost playable ... but I think this is partly my phone and lack of storage space on it


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> mine hasn't been crashing but it has been slowing down more than in the past, so I usually have to close and restart at least once everytime I try to play the game as it slows so much it become almost playable ... but I think this is partly my phone and lack of storage space on it


My game has been pretty slow too and the number of pop ups or ads is ridiculous


----------



## 4CanadianMice

Windwaker4444 said:


> Is anyone else's game crashing more than normal?  Mine is crashing at least 2 times every time I log in to collect.  Although, I am pretty maxed out on space, but I was just curious.  It seems like this happened after the last update.


My game is crashing a lot since the update and I have lots of space on my iPad.  Very frustrating.


----------



## SunDial

My does crash every couple of days.  

I am also saving my Cocoa's for the final stage.    I am at 30 right now.


----------



## supernova

Welcoming Timothy now.  Should be in my park by 10pm.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I cleared a gig and a half on my tablet and now I've got a turtle slow game, but at least it isn't crashing as much I guess.  Could there have actually been a shred a truth in the opening more land will cause game issues?!?  I think I'm becoming a believer!!!  Although, it still crashes every time I level someone up or go to open a chest.  But, all in all, still playable.  You aren't getting rid of me that easily Gameloft!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Welcoming Timothy now.  Should be in my park by 10pm.


Congrats!!!!  I think you might be the first.  Please let us know what amazing tasks are in store for us...for example...when do we get to work on Dumbo????


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!!!  I think you might be the first.  Please let us know what amazing tasks are in store for us...for example...when do we get to work on Dumbo????


That's my plan.  Of course, there is a good chance I'll be turning in around the time I'm welcoming him, so I won't know much until the am.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> That's my plan.  Of course, there is a good chance I'll be turning in around the time I'm welcoming him, so I won't know much until the am.


First task will be looking around for dumbo. Probably 24 hours. Then you'll probably have a side quest for 4 hours, then they'll make you level him to level 2 before he can collect any of his own tokens.  He'll probably also have a joint task with Shere Kahn titled: "Avoiding lunch".


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quellman said:


> First task will be looking around for dumbo. Probably 24 hours. Then you'll probably have a side quest for 4 hours, then they'll make you level him to level 2 before he can collect any of his own tokens.  He'll probably also have a joint task with Shere Kahn titled: "Avoiding lunch".


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> Congrats!!!!  I think you might be the first.  Please let us know what amazing tasks are in store for us...for example...when do we get to work on Dumbo????



Grats


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> First task will be looking around for dumbo. Probably 24 hours. Then you'll probably have a side quest for 4 hours, then they'll make you level him to level 2 before he can collect any of his own tokens.  He'll probably also have a joint task with Shere Kahn titled: "Avoiding lunch".



Right idea, wrong character.  Hopefully they go with Scar...


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> My does crash every couple of days.
> 
> I am also saving my Cocoa's for the final stage.    I am at 30 right now.


Me too.  I have no doubt I'll get LeFou.  But I also don't have the Tea concession stand.  So rather than blow through the cocoas now, I'm saving them for when we are down to only a few characters to be able to do the Tower Challenge.  Happens every time, and I always find myself scrambling for cocoas.  I am at 40 now, and I have only used a handful so far during round 1.


----------



## hopemax

40!  I have been barely using my cocoas in my Windows game and I only have 16.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> 40!  I have been barely using my cocoas in my Windows game and I only have 16.


It also pays to work here.  Oh wait, I've said too much...


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

My game has definitely been more crashy lately, but I can directly attribute it to connectivity issues.

It has always stalled about 30 seconds after opening the game. It’s trying to ‘talk’ to my internet connection. My other games do not stall when connecting to the internet.

But recently the whole game will just completely crash, after the ‘regular’ stall.
Sometimes it will crash, I’ll open it and it will do the regular stall, and then crash a second time.

Hey Gameloft: please fix your internet connectivity issues.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> It also pays to work here.  Oh wait, I've said too much...



  And I always thought you were so far ahead of me because you played the game more.  Now it all comes out!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> And I always thought you were so far ahead of me because you played the game more.  Now it all comes out!


_What_ is coming out?  I admit nothing.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Me too.  I have no doubt I'll get LeFou.  But I also don't have the Tea concession stand.  So rather than blow through the cocoas now, I'm saving them for when we are down to only a few characters to be able to do the Tower Challenge.  Happens every time, and I always find myself scrambling for cocoas.  I am at 40 now, and I have only used a handful so far during round 1.



2 tower challenges ago I had started the 3rd stage with 60.    I could not burn thru all of them.  Definitely finished in the top tier of prize.    I also had enough EC to get all of the items and level that character to 3.


----------



## AJGolden1013

does anyone know how much the next section will be?  I know 25 tokens, but do we know how many EC's each token are?  I feel like this tower challenge is similar to the last one, but I have no memory of how many EC the second chapter is.


----------



## supernova

Timothy welcomed.  First up is a 6-hour task to scout the kingdom.  Wish I remembered to level him up first.  Oops...


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> does anyone know how much the next section will be?  I know 25 tokens, but do we know how many EC's each token are?  I feel like this tower challenge is similar to the last one, but I have no memory of how many EC the second chapter is.



2nd token is 500EC
3rd token is 650EC


----------



## Windwaker4444

HappyRoadTrip said:


> My game has definitely been more crashy lately, but I can directly attribute it to connectivity issues.
> 
> It has always stalled about 30 seconds after opening the game. It’s trying to ‘talk’ to my internet connection. My other games do not stall when connecting to the internet.
> 
> But recently the whole game will just completely crash, after the ‘regular’ stall.
> Sometimes it will crash, I’ll open it and it will do the regular stall, and then crash a second time.
> 
> Hey Gameloft: please fix your internet connectivity issues.


I wonder if that's my problem too.  Sounds about right.


----------



## supernova

After his first task, we are prompted to build the Dumbo attraction for 400,000 magic and 16 hours (Timothy needs to be at Level 2). Once Timothy is at 2, his next task is having a snack for 2-hours.


----------



## supernova

Timothy to 3 does not open any new tasks.


----------



## tasmith1993

Waiting for chapter 2 to open so..

Anastasia Tremaine - level 9
Lady Tremaine - still need to buy for 300 gems
Ringmaster - still need to buy for 500
Timothy Q Mouse - 32/60 feathers and 21/60 hats to welcome.
The Mayor - level 9
Cri-kee - level 6 
Vanellope - level 7
Yesss - level 9
Shank - level 9 
Naveen - level 6
Tiana - level 5
Eudora - level 6
Charlotte - level 4
Dr. Facilier - level 3
Louis - level 4
Mama Odie - level 4

have 30/30 mugs for Lefou but only 3k EC towards the second chapter. Could be better but 
the first chapter seems like it lasted forever, I stopped checking in but a few times a day.


----------



## supernova

Already 15 bows in for LeFou.  Dumb canon from today's chest.  Take the good with the bad.


----------



## cpc7857

Cherry Limeade said:


> The leaks posted on Reddit tell me that Chapter Three will be a BEAR (if correct)
> 
> Chapter 2
> 
> Slot 1: Flora, Rex, Woody, Merryweather
> 
> Slot 2: Buzz Lightyear, Eve, Zurg, Wall-E
> 
> Slot 3: Mike, sully, Roz, Boo
> 
> Slot 4: Alice, Cheshire Cat, March Hare, caterpillar, Queen of Hearts
> 
> Chapter 3
> 
> Slot 1: Mickey, King Louis, The Ringmaster, Tia Dalma
> 
> Slot 2: Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Belle
> 
> Slot 3 Captain Hook, Peter Pan, Wendy Darling
> 
> Slot 4: Chip, Mrs Potts, Gaston, Lumiere



Grrr.  They used Randall and not Sully, and I sent him on a 12 hour task this morning!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Already 15 bows in for LeFou.  Dumb canon from today's chest.  Take the good with the bad.



I decided to just hold onto all my EC so far. How much total do you guys think we need now that chapter two has started. Over 10,000 towards LeFou Now. I do
Not have any of the Alice in Wonderland characters for the fourth slot. Saved all my hot chocolate too.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Already 15 bows in for LeFou.  Dumb canon from today's chest.  Take the good with the bad.



Had enough to start with 11.


----------



## hopemax

Arundal said:


> I decided to just hold onto all my EC so far. How much total do you guys think we need now that chapter two has started. Over 10,000 towards LeFou Now. I do
> Not have any of the Alice in Wonderland characters for the fourth slot. Saved all my hot chocolate too.



The total cost for Lefou is 34,000EC.

Just did some cocoa math.  Because I am missing most of the Premium characters, in order for me to send out everyone 6 times between daily refresh...  I will need 9 cocoas per day for Chapter 2 and 12 for Chapter 3.  For a total of 105 cocoas.  I have like 22.  I think I'm only getting about 4 cocoa drops per day.  I will have to watch to see what it works out to.  I need like 8 per day.  So it's going to be interesting making sure I send enough people in order to reach all the milestones, but not oversend so I'm short cocoas in Chapter 3.  This is not fun.

At least in Windows, I've finally finished off the Mayor and Anastasia is done with her chapter, so I can bump her up to 10.  But PatF seems to be going so slow.  I have neither a stash of gumbo or characters near being able to level, so I wonder what are they doing all day?


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> The total cost for Lefou is 34,000EC.
> 
> Just did some cocoa math.  Because I am missing most of the Premium characters, in order for me to send out everyone 6 times between daily refresh...  I will need 9 cocoas per day for Chapter 2 and 12 for Chapter 3.  For a total of 105 cocoas.  I have like 22.  I think I'm only getting about 4 cocoa drops per day.  I will have to watch to see what it works out to.  I need like 8 per day.  So it's going to be interesting making sure I send enough people in order to reach all the milestones, but not oversend so I'm short cocoas in Chapter 3.  This is not fun.
> 
> At least in Windows, I've finally finished off the Mayor and Anastasia is done with her chapter, so I can bump her up to 10.  But PatF seems to be going so slow.  I have neither a stash of gumbo or characters near being able to level, so I wonder what are they doing all day?



Thanks for the I information. I also sent Anastasia off to level and watching how many cocoas I use for Chapters 2 and 3.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I decided to just hold onto all my EC so far. How much total do you guys think we need now that chapter two has started. Over 10,000 towards LeFou Now. I do
> Not have any of the Alice in Wonderland characters for the fourth slot. Saved all my hot chocolate too.


Unless you are missing anything from the first two chapters, there really isn't a benefit that I can see to hanging onto to EC.  I have all of the characters and buildings offered through the TC, so stockpiling isn't going to help me at all.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Unless you are missing anything from the first two chapters, there really isn't a benefit that I can see to hanging onto to EC.  I have all of the characters and buildings offered through the TC, so stockpiling isn't going to help me at all.



But if a person isn't going to have enough EC, they're better off skipping the Chapter 1 mugs because they are useless outside the TC.  At least if they buy the ribbons and ear hats they can stockpile them in case they can get Lefou through a free chest or something (I don't know if TC characters are part of the Christmas gift).

I haven't bought any items yet, because it makes it easier for me to see how close I am to the 34K.  Only 21K still to go.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> But if a person isn't going to have enough EC, they're better off skipping the Chapter 1 mugs because they are useless outside the TC.  At least if they buy the ribbons and ear hats they can stockpile them in case they can get Lefou through a free chest or something (I don't know if TC characters are part of the Christmas gift).
> 
> I haven't bought any items yet, because it makes it easier for me to see how close I am to the 34K.  Only 21K still to go.


But if they "get" him in a chest, then they will only need those tokens to level him up, not to welcome him.  Not sure I'd bother buying a crap-load of bows on the off chance that they may re-introduce the character two years from now.


----------



## mara512

I was able to start round 2 with 12 bow ties. Happy with that I am feeling postitve about getting Le Fou.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Already 15 bows in for LeFou.  Dumb canon from today's chest.  Take the good with the bad.



Wasn’t able to buy my bows until now. Was able to get 14, so while not great it’s also not bad. Glad the first chapter is done, but it felt longer than 5 days. After looking at chapter 3 characters I may actually miss chapter 1 though. 

Timothy Q. Mouse is mocking me! Currently at 38/40, 59/60 and 59/60. Longer than I’d prefer, but atleast my decision to level the RingMaster to level 5 yesterday didn’t bite me on the ***, like I thought it was gonna do yesterday.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Wasn’t able to buy my bows until now. Was able to get 14, so while not great it’s also not bad. Glad the first chapter is done, but it felt longer than 5 days. After looking at chapter 3 characters I may actually miss chapter 1 though.
> 
> Timothy Q. Mouse is mocking me! Currently at 38/40, 59/60 and 59/60. Longer than I’d prefer, but atleast my decision to level the RingMaster to level 5 yesterday didn’t bite me on the ***, like I thought it was gonna do yesterday.


I kept the Ringmaster max'ed out so that I would be sure to get his tokens over Timothy for anyplace there was cross-over.  I don't think Merlin is carrying any Dumbo tokens yet, so the mockery continues.  Just for a bit longer, though.  So damn close!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Unless you are missing anything from the first two chapters, there really isn't a benefit that I can see to hanging onto to EC.  I have all of the characters and buildings offered through the TC, so stockpiling isn't going to help me at all.



I do not have any of the Alice in wonder land characters except for the Mad Hatter. So somewhat concerned I will get enough.


----------



## mikegood2

Guess I won’t be able to send out any fresh Toy Story characters out for the next 2 hour challanges. It really is inexcusable that 2 challange characters, Buzz and Zurg (?), also have 2 long jobs that conflict with the challenge. I’m sure they’ll make the argument that it add to the challange of collecting, but do any of us really want that?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Guess I won’t be able to send out any fresh Toy Story characters out for the next 2 hour challanges. It really is inexcusable that 2 challange characters, Buzz and Zurg (?), also have 2 long jobs that conflict with the challenge. I’m sure they’ll make the argument that it add to the challange of collecting, but do any of us really want that?


Not only that, but they are also a part of two separate character sets, for some unknown reason.  So that knocks out one character in each of those two sets until their longer tasks end.  Still, I am fine foregoing two hours to allow for one round of TC and then send them off again for the token tasks.


----------



## Gorechick

I send characters on long quests overnight.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Guess I won’t be able to send out any fresh Toy Story characters out for the next 2 hour challanges. It really is inexcusable that 2 challange characters, Buzz and Zurg (?), also have 2 long jobs that conflict with the challenge. I’m sure they’ll make the argument that it add to the challange of collecting, but do any of us really want that?



I use these guys for the first round in the morning, when I do my initial collections. Then they do the TC for 2 hours and then are tired until the next daily refresh, and use cocoas on anyone else.  This works better the farther west you live, since I'm never awake when the game's "day" begins (9AM for me).


----------



## supernova

Once the Dumbo attraction is built, we can start welcoming Dumbo.  Here is what he needs:

50 Delivery Bundles - Same characters as before and Dumbo (1 hr... after he is welcomed)
40 Dumbo Flags - Timothy and Ringmaster (4 hr), Chip (6 hr), Donald (8 hr), Rapunzel (6 hr), Timothy (8 hr), Dumbo attraction (8 hr)
30 Ear Hats - Michael (4 hr), Ringmaster (4 hr), Tia (4 hr), Timothy (4 hour)

This also prompts a Ringmaster 12 hour task to train new talent.  Glad this one is happening overnight for me.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Once the Dumbo attraction is built, we can start welcoming Dumbo.  Here is what he needs:
> 
> 50 Delivery Bundles - Same characters as before and Dumbo (1 hr... after he is welcomed)
> 40 Dumbo Flags - Timothy and Ringmaster (4 hr), Chip (6 hr), Donald (8 hr), Rapunzel (6 hr), Timothy (8 hr), Dumbo attraction (8 hr)
> 30 Ear Hats - Michael (4 hr), Ringmaster (4 hr), Tia (4 hr), Timothy (4 hour)
> 
> This also prompts a Ringmaster 12 hour task to train new talent.  Glad this one is happening overnight for me.



I bet that will take a while.  I need one more magic feather for Timothy.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I use these guys for the first round in the morning, when I do my initial collections. Then they do the TC for 2 hours and then are tired until the next daily refresh, and use cocoas on anyone else.  This works better the farther west you live, since I'm never awake when the game's "day" begins (9AM for me).



Usually do the same, but had a busy morning so I had to quickly send out characters in the small time window I had. I’ll do it different tomomorning (if I remember) Still, they still have more than enough character/movie groupings, they could easily select a group that doesn’t have any PatF or Dumbo characters items. Like @supernova said, the longer time jobs and grouping with separate characters makes it that much worse. btw I am rarely up, or able to play, when the games day begins too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Once the Dumbo attraction is built, we can start welcoming Dumbo.  Here is what he needs:
> 
> 50 Delivery Bundles - Same characters as before and Dumbo (1 hr... after he is welcomed)
> 40 Dumbo Flags - Timothy and Ringmaster (4 hr), Chip (6 hr), Donald (8 hr), Rapunzel (6 hr), Timothy (8 hr), Dumbo attraction (8 hr)
> 30 Ear Hats - Michael (4 hr), Ringmaster (4 hr), Tia (4 hr), Timothy (4 hour)
> 
> This also prompts a Ringmaster 12 hour task to train new talent.  Glad this one is happening overnight for me.


Thx for the info.  How expensive is that flying elephant?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hello Timothy!!  He should be ready tomorrow around 8ish.  Glad to get past that hurdle.  The chests really were a tremendous help.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hello Timothy!!  He should be ready tomorrow around 8ish.  Glad to get past that hurdle.  The chests really were a tremendous help.



Me, too.  I just got that last feather, so I guess I can meet him in the morning.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thx for the info.  How expensive is that flying elephant?


Oh yeah.  About that.... 750,000 in magic.

I guess the interns have found the easiest way to help us dispose of our excess magic, without their having to come up with anything new or creative.  The trouble is that not all of us have this excess magic.  Even for me, with all of this recent welcoming, land clearing, and leveling up of characters, I dipped quite a bit.  For a while, I was within hundreds of hitting 29 million.  Now I have dipped down to 27 million.  I've blown over a million in magic in about a week.  Lazy, lazy, lazy.


----------



## Arundal

Have to share a win for me, I bought a Legendary Alice in Wonderland pack today, something I said I would never do, probably used all my game luck, but got Alice, March Hare and Alice in Wonderland ride building. Great luck for a six pack of chests. Got some concession to, Slush Hut, I think and Goofy Canon. I should play the Lotto today!

Edit: Just realized I got the a Alice float too, the interns messed up on that legendary pack.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Oh yeah.  About that.... 750,000 in magic.
> 
> I guess the interns have found the easiest way to help us dispose of our excess magic, without their having to come up with anything new or creative.  The trouble is that not all of us have this excess magic.  Even for me, with all of this recent welcoming, land clearing, and leveling up of characters, I dipped quite a bit.  For a while, I was within hundreds of hitting 29 million.  Now I have dipped down to 27 million.  I've blown over a million in magic in about a week.  Lazy, lazy, lazy.


Wow...that's a pretty steep price tag.  Guess I should be happy he wasn't an even million.  I was just about to hit 18mil in magic, and now I'm at 17.1.  After Dumbo, I'll be close to 16 again.  Yes, this was an expensive little update.  Time to pull my guys out of the castle and send them to work again.  Vacation is over...time for them to earn their keep!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> Have to share a win for me, I bought a Legendary Alice in Wonderland pack today, something I said I would never do, probably used all my game luck, but got Alice, March Hare and Alice in Wonderland ride building. Great luck for a six pack of chests. Got some concession to, Slush Hut, I think and Goofy Canon. I should play the Lotto today!
> 
> Edit: Just realized I got the a Alice float too, the interns messed up on that legendary pack.


That's awesome.  It's luck like yours that gives hope to many others, which suits Gamelofts pocketbooks just fine.  Congrats on your win!!!  That really was a great haul.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Unless you are missing anything from the first two chapters, there really isn't a benefit that I can see to hanging onto to EC.  I have all of the characters and buildings offered through the TC, so stockpiling isn't going to help me at all.



If you don't think you'll get Fou, don't purchase the tokens.  With 20,000 in currency you could get those 5 gems from the awful gem conversion rate.


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's awesome.  It's luck like yours that gives hope to many others, which suits Gamelofts pocketbooks just fine.  Congrats on your win!!!  That really was a great haul.



Thanks and don’t think I will push my luck again any time soon. I have not gotten much in the way of items from chests that drop in game before so think I just used all my luck.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> If you don't think you'll get Fou, don't purchase the tokens.  With 20,000 in currency you could get those 5 gems from the awful gem conversion rate.


Is it even five? The first time or two, we all received one gem.  This last time I think we got two?


----------



## supernova

After the Ringmaster's 12-hour task, he has an 8-hour task to do some carnival barking.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Is it even five? The first time or two, we all received one gem.  This last time I think we got two?


I thought it was based on the number of EC. 1 gem for every 5 thousand. So if you had 20k, then you'd get like 5 gems. 



supernova said:


> After the Ringmaster's 12-hour task, he has an 8-hour task to do some carnival barking.


I thought this was a human character, not a dog.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I thought this was a human character, not a dog.


I thought so too.  Strange wording on their part.  But then I guess that's why they're known as Carnival Barkers.


----------



## supernova

How have everyone's Dumbo drops been?  Mine have been atrocious... just two whole items since yesterday.  Going to be very slow going if this is any indication so far.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> How have everyone's Dumbo drops been? Mine have been atrocious... just two whole items since yesterday. Going to be very slow going if this is any indication so far.



If the Dumbo drops are as bad as Timothy, then uggghhhh.  I still need 4 feathers before I can welcome Timothy.  These 8 hour tasks returning nothing are pathetic.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> If the Dumbo drops are as bad as Timothy, then uggghhhh.  I still need 4 feathers before I can welcome Timothy.  These 8 hour tasks returning nothing are pathetic.


And that's weird because I am getting feathers regularly from everyone but Grumpy.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> How have everyone's Dumbo drops been?  Mine have been atrocious... just two whole items since yesterday.  Going to be very slow going if this is any indication so far.



Considering I need 19/21 in my Windows game, and 3/11 in my IOS game for Timothy, I would say not great.  I don't have the Ringmaster in either game.  And in Windows I am getting a lot more elixir fodder and not tokens in my chests.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> How have everyone's Dumbo drops been?  Mine have been atrocious... just two whole items since yesterday.  Going to be very slow going if this is any indication so far.




Well I wish I could say great but I am stuck at trying to level up Pan to get to the Dumbo storyline.  Pans drops and the number needed is ridiculous.


----------



## Haley R

I only need two more branches for bagheera. I feel like I’ve beeb working towards him forever


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I only need two more branches for bagheera. I feel like I’ve beeb working towards him forever



I love the Jungle Book, but the time it took to get Bagheera's and Shere Khan's items made me question that.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I love the Jungle Book, but the time it took to get Bagheera's and Shere Khan's items made me question that.


I’m not even a big fan of the jungle book. I think the toy story are some of my favorite characters in the game


----------



## xthebowdenx

Bows are done. Dumbo ride is building. And still grinding to get PatF characters maxed out as quickly as possible.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Bows are done. Dumbo ride is building. And still grinding to get PatF characters maxed out as quickly as possible.


I have been working on Dumbo himself for the past three days and his drops have been painful.  The other two characters have been much better.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well I'll be darned .. just got the Western Arcade from a platinum chest.   I don't know how many months have gone by and still haven't gotten Steamboat Willie, but got this within a few days of it being available.

Also got my last feather I need for Timothy - still need like 12 ear hats though (I don't have the ringmaster) - so some progress


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also got my last feather I need for Timothy - still need like 12 ear hats though (I don't have the ringmaster) - so some progress



Finally got my last few feathers this morning.  Had to speed up Crik-ee since he was leveling up to 9.  He only had about 2 hours left, so only 8 gems.  But Timothy is being welcomed now.  With the Ringmaster, I think I have enough of his tokens to level him up twice, if I had enough of the parachutes.


----------



## hopemax

In my Windows game, my streaks are behind the normal game flow, because of my traveling.  So 2 days ago my streak reward was a Platinum chest - and I got Splash Mountain.  Today, I opened a platinum chest and I got Steamboat Willie.  I'm guessing I'm not getting anything good for awhile now.  

So on to collecting the button fabric for Pete.


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well I'll be darned .. just got the Western Arcade from a platinum chest.   I don't know how many months have gone by and still haven't gotten Steamboat Willie, but got this within a few days of it being available.
> 
> Also got my last feather I need for Timothy - still need like 12 ear hats though (I don't have the ringmaster) - so some progress



I also do not have ringmaster so still collecting for Timothy but still have my 300 plus gems lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

truly is a momentous day as I collected my last broken wifi signal and am leveling up last WiR character to level 10!


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> truly is a momentous day as I collected my last broken wifi signal and am leveling up last WiR character to level 10!



Wonderful feeling isn't it????? Now to just finish up the PatF characters...


----------



## mmmears

I built the Dumbo ride over night and now I'm working on collecting for Dumbo.  Nothing yet, and I'm expecting nothing for a long time.


----------



## LeCras

My Dumbo drops are pretty awful, with three each of the flags and ear hats so far. Since it's not a timed event I'm not exactly panicking about it though.


----------



## mmmears

I finally got all the ties I need for LaFou.  I'm thinking that last prize in part 3 isn't worth all the work for me.  I think I'll just try to get him and then take a break.  The events have been coming too fast and furious for me I guess.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Have I lost my mind or weren’t we supposed to be getting a Barnstormer attraction?


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Have I lost my mind or weren’t we supposed to be getting a Barnstormer attraction?


Maybe it's part of the Dumbo storyline for some reason?  I have been wondering where it is too.


----------



## supernova

Happy to announce that my waterside make-out sessions are over.  Got the final Cri-kee ear hat and have now sent Ariel and Eric back home for good.  In 24 hours. I can forget about that dumb cricket until Gameloft makes him useful again.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Happy to announce that my waterside make-out sessions are over.  Got the final Cri-kee ear hat and have now sent Ariel and Eric back home for good.  In 24 hours. I can forget about that dumb cricket until Gameloft makes him useful again.


I’m only halfway to 9 so about another month of makeouts for me.

But other news, I finished out LaFous bows and will be bowing out the next two days of this chapter, since as of last weekend we officially became annual passholders and are headed back down tonight!


----------



## mikegood2

LeCras said:


> My Dumbo drops are pretty awful, with three each of the flags and ear hats so far. Since it's not a timed event I'm not exactly panicking about it though.



Actually that’s much better than mine! After my first day plus collecting for him I’ve had 1 ear hat drop.  Dumbo is going to be incredibly painfully slow grind!


----------



## Haley R

Welcoming bagheera now! It took forever but he’s finally coming. Also, does anyone else think that elephant statue looks like a roasted chicken?


----------



## LeCras

mikegood2 said:


> Actually that’s much better than mine! After my first day plus collecting for him I’ve had 1 ear hat drop.  Dumbo is going to be incredibly painfully slow grind!



My drops seem to have improved a little. Up to nine flags and eight ear hats now.


----------



## mmmears

24 hours of play and I have one ear hat and 3 flags.  Apparently Dumbo is shy and doesn't want to come out into the limelight.


----------



## hopemax

Got Timothy in IOS, and thanks to @supernova's reminder, leveled him up to 2 before sending him out on his 6 hr task.  Still 8 ear hats away in Windows.  

Chapter 2 cocoa drops have been much improved and I have 40 in both games, so I'm no longer concerned about having enough to finish Chapter 3 (I do want the BatB concession).  Should finish off the Chapter 2 milestones today, not that I needed the anniversary stands (and why are they only worth a lousy 2 elixir?)

In IOS, Crick-ee is working on level 10, but still going to be awhile because I only have 15 tokens each.   Windows, those dang ear hats!  Still only at level 7.

PatF is getting really tired of gumbo.  

IOS:  

Naveen - Need 3 ear hats for 9, and gumbo
Tiana - leveling to 7
Eudora - 9
Charlotte - need 10 ear hats for 8, and gumbo
Dr. Facilier - 5
Louis - 8
Mama Odie - need gumbo for 9

Windows:

Naveen - Need gumbo for 8
Tiana - 6
Eudora - 8
Charlotte - need 6 ear hats and gumbo for 9
Dr. Facilier - 5
Louis - 7
Mama Odie - need gumbo for 7


----------



## Arundal

I have had issues getting very many cocoas so good thing I am not using many at this point. Bows are finished so my 23 will hopefully grow by Chapter 3.


----------



## tonga

supernova said:


> Happy to announce that my waterside make-out sessions are over.  Got the final Cri-kee ear hat and have now sent Ariel and Eric back home for good.  In 24 hours. I can forget about that dumb cricket until Gameloft makes him useful again.



Congrats!  I have 8 ear hats to go.  Five days ago I was at 11 ear hats to go.  Sending the characters out constantly and they just aren’t dropping.


----------



## supernova

tonga said:


> Congrats!  I have 8 ear hats to go.  Five days ago I was at 11 ear hats to go.  Sending the characters out constantly and they just aren’t dropping.


Mine totally dried up for me towards the end.  I went three days trying to collect two tokens.  I finally gave up and just bought the last ear hat.


----------



## Haley R

I’m building the jungle attraction that goes with the jungle book characters


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I’m building the jungle attraction that goes with the jungle book characters



I’ve always liked the Jungle Book attractions and use to have them nicely placed together. Sadly last event I had to store 1 or 2 or them away, because the tapper characters use to like walking behind them and the game refused to register my taps on them. Really wish they game would make it so characters couldn’t go behind buildings.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve always liked the Jungle Book attractions and use to have them nicely placed together. Sadly last event I had to store 1 or 2 or them away, because the tapper characters use to like walking behind them and the game refused to register my taps on them. Really wish they game would make it so characters couldn’t go behind buildings.


Yeah I hate when they go behind the buildings. It’s so annoying. I think my favorite attraction I have is tower of terror


----------



## supernova

Looks like Timothy now has a wish bubble.  At least it works with the Delivery Bundle drop.


----------



## Haley R

Wow I was stupid.... I didn’t realize I have characters at level 9 ready for 10. I might as well get them maxed out and finished. I’m doing Mickey now. He’s my first character to get maxed out!


----------



## Gorechick

Who do I need out for the last part of the event? I only have Beast from BATB but hope some other character collections will be useful.


----------



## chelynnah

I’m trying to prioritise which level 9 (and a few level 8) characters to level up as soon as possible.  Obviously the groups that have already been rebalanced don’t need to be, and I know which most of those are.  I can tell a few by looking at the number of tokens, but there are some that aren’t clear.

Has anyone been keeping track and have a list of the groups that have already been rebalanced?  I know all the event groups from Big Hero 6 onward are definite, but if anyone has a list I’d appreciate it.

I thought I had B&B finished so got caught out by that in this last round.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nicki401

Do anyone else not get their "reward" from the part 2 leaderboard challenge?


----------



## chelynnah

nicki401 said:


> Do anyone else not get their "reward" from the part 2 leaderboard challenge?


I didn’t at first, but it did show up an hour or two later.


----------



## hopemax

chelynnah said:


> I’m trying to prioritise which level 9 (and a few level 8) characters to level up as soon as possible.  Obviously the groups that have already been rebalanced don’t need to be, and I know which most of those are.  I can tell a few by looking at the number of tokens, but there are some that aren’t clear.
> 
> Has anyone been keeping track and have a list of the groups that have already been rebalanced?  I know all the event groups from Big Hero 6 onward are definite, but if anyone has a list I’d appreciate it.
> 
> I thought I had B&B finished so got caught out by that in this last round.
> 
> Thanks in advance



https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagickingdoms/comments/b7g5hr/token_balancing_master_list/

This Reddit thread has a list of the groups that have NOT been rebalanced yet (so the ones people should work on).


----------



## Aces86

So tempting to get King Louie, I’ve wanted him since the Jungle Book collection came out and he is my fav Jungle Book character. Now he helps with the EC. Still can’t pull the trigger on spending 500 gems though.


----------



## supernova

Exactly half way to Dumbo, with 20 flags and 15 hats.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Exactly half way to Dumbo, with 20 flags and 15 hats.



Me, I am just getting Timothy, long way to go. Sound really slow for Dumbo!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Serious question - does it matter if we use them now?  Compared to later?  I have all the mugs, but I figured I'd collect as much EC as I could. I'm not in the running for the concession that I already have, but was thinking maybe I could play more today while I have time.


And now you see why I stockpiled 84 cocoas.  Four characters in one group, two of them working on Dumbo.  Four in another group with one working on Dumbo.  Only three in another set, etc.  Awful options,  leaving us with a need for surplus cocoa.  Which I now have


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And now you see why I stockpiled 84 cocoas.  Four characters in one group, two of them working on Dumbo.  Four in another group with one working on Dumbo.  Only three in another set, etc.  Awful options,  leaving us with a need for surplus cocoa.  Which I now have



But does it really matter?  If you don't care about that concession?  I have 82 cocoas so I'm not hurting for them.  But if what I really care about is LeFou (and it is) is there a strategic reason to do this?  Again, I'm really asking.  

Even if I have enough cocoas right now, I have a really busy week ahead and I won't be able to check in every 2 hours anyway, so I'm not going to stress about it.  I know you want all the concessions, so it makes complete sense in your case, but does it for someone who doesn't care about them?


----------



## mmmears

Super annoyed that 2 hours after I sent Naveen to get leveled up to 9 Crikee is now ready for the same thing.  I would much rather him him up on that pedestal right now.  Oh well...


----------



## Haley R

I’m in the process of collecting for baloo now. Looks like it’ll take some time


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> After his first task, we are prompted to build the Dumbo attraction for 400,000 magic and 16 hours (Timothy needs to be at Level 2). Once Timothy is at 2, his next task is having a snack for 2-hours.



What are the requirements to get Timothy to level 2?


----------



## mmmears

karmstr112 said:


> What are the requirements to get Timothy to level 2?



IIRC it's really low, like 1 and 1 or maybe 2?  My Timothy was ready to level up before I was able to welcome him.


----------



## karmstr112

Arundal said:


> Me, I am just getting Timothy, long way to go. Sound really slow for Dumbo!



I'm still 5 ears away from welcoming Timothy. Good news is I have 30 parachutes and 6 feathers towards level 2.


----------



## chelynnah

hopemax said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/disneymagickingdoms/comments/b7g5hr/token_balancing_master_list/
> 
> This Reddit thread has a list of the groups that have NOT been rebalanced yet (so the ones people should work on).


Brilliant thank you.  That’s exactly what I need


----------



## luther10

I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but the unthinkable has happened just now...  Received two special chests seconds ago from the milestone reward, and I got two peanut concession stand back to back!!!  What the heck??
I also got the Dumbo earhat stand from the first part milestone, but not the slushie stand...

Anyway, I am ready to welcome LeFou but I made a mistake and just sent Zazu to level 10... So I have to wait 24 hours!!!


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> What are the requirements to get Timothy to level 2?


I think it was 2 of each item.


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but the unthinkable has happened just now...  Received two special chests seconds ago from the milestone reward, and I got two peanut concession stand back to back!!!  What the heck??
> I also got the Dumbo earhat stand from the first part milestone, but not the slushie stand...
> 
> Anyway, I am ready to welcome LeFou but I made a mistake and just sent Zazu to level 10... So I have to wait 24 hours!!!



Nooooo!  Ugh I'm sorry.  I hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I think it was 2 of each item.



I know I had him to Ready for Level 2 by the time I welcomed him.


----------



## supernova

LeFou welcomed.  Only an hour so it wasn't too long a welcome period.  Plus the 24 gems for re-completing the set.

Along with the hour-long joint event task with Gaston, first up is a two-hour side task.


----------



## xthebowdenx

Ummmm... Bench-ageddon in April? What the crap is up with the calendar?!?


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> Ummmm... Bench-ageddon in April? What the crap is up with the calendar?!?


Haven't checked it yet but April Fool's joke, I'm sure.  Shocked you'd fall for that one.


----------



## xthebowdenx

supernova said:


> Haven't checked it yet but April Fool's joke, I'm sure.  Shocked you'd fall for that one.


I am going to blame my “slow to realize” moment on all the cold meds I’m on.


----------



## Hoodie

The "Bench Facts" message was a bit amusing.  A teeny tiny bit.


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> I am going to blame my “slow to realize” moment on all the cold meds I’m on.


Then again, I wouldn't put it past them to feed us a month of Merlin fodder, either.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Then again, I wouldn't put it past them to feed us a month of Merlin fodder, either.


Most of it is useless anyway.  324 magic ? Thanks. At least with benches I can use them for firewood.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xthebowdenx said:


> Ummmm... Bench-ageddon in April? What the crap is up with the calendar?!?





supernova said:


> Haven't checked it yet but April Fool's joke, I'm sure.  Shocked you'd fall for that one.



yeah, there is a new note from the interns saying about how having places for your visitors to rest is key to having happy guests and has some stats about how many benches have been purchases or gotten in chest .... and then how many of them have already been turned into elixir (it was something like 40m of the 60m) - so they were honored to give everyone a classic bench on April 1st



And on a (what I am sure is related note) pretty amazing that on this "bench" day I just collected from three bronze chests and they all completely randomly dropped a wooden bench even though I most assuredly did not tap on a wooden bench for any of them


----------



## KPach525

Ugh I’m starting to feel the squeeze. I need 15,500 maleficant coins to finish out LaFou but only have 8,800 right now after taking a few days off. I missed out on the mayor last time because I could care less about getting him, but I do like and want LaFou!!


----------



## anya.sparrow

This is the second event in a row that my Windows version of the game has completely crashed.  I missed out on Tiana and beyond last event due to it being down for like 5 days and the game did not compensate me appropriately IMO.  Now I have crashed again asking for my age and saying connection failed all day.  It is so frustrating to put time (and sometimes money, like PaTF) into an event and then not being able to complete characters.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I think they need to slow these events down and fix their glitches.  Grrr.


----------



## mikegood2

Was hopping to welcome LeFou tonight, but only at 1878 EC, so it looks like it will be sometime tomorrow afternoon. Playing this one a little more causally than usual, interest in this TC just isn’t there, so I’m happy enough with my progress.

Dumbo is also being a slow grind and still not at the half way point (16/40 and 13/30). Finding drops to be very inconsistent, where I might not get anything for what felt like close to a day and the had 4/4 Dumbo flags for one of my collections.

Just came up with a new game to help pass the time collecting for Dumbo. If it works out right I actually might want Dumbo to take longer . I’m trying to see how many levels I’ll be able to take the Ringmaster and Timothy Q. Mouse by the time I welcome Dumbo. My guess is I’ll be closer to 3 levels than 2 for RingMaster since I’m already at 23/15 for his whip and 34/15 for his hat. Timothy Q. Mouse is currently at 12/10 and 20/10. Have I said how happy I am that items are back in chests lately?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Was hopping to welcome LeFou tonight, but only at 1878 EC, so it looks like it will be sometime tomorrow afternoon. Playing this one a little more causally than usual, interest in this TC just isn’t there, so I’m happy enough with my progress.
> 
> Dumbo is also being a slow grind and still not at the half way point (16/40 and 13/30). Finding drops to be very inconsistent, where I might not get anything for what felt like close to a day and the had 4/4 Dumbo flags for one of my collections.
> 
> Just came up with a new game to help pass the time collecting for Dumbo. If it works out right I actually might want Dumbo to take longer . I’m trying to see how many levels I’ll be able to take the Ringmaster and Timothy Q. Mouse by the time I welcome Dumbo. My guess is I’ll be closer to 3 levels than 2 for RingMaster since I’m already at 23/15 for his whip and 34/15 for his hat. Timothy Q. Mouse is currently at 12/10 and 20/10. Have I said how happy I am that items are back in chests lately?


I've been doing that same thing, stockpiling items rather than using them.  I don't know at what increment they will jump between levels, so I figure I will be good for at least two levels each.  The thing that will hold up our planned immediate jumps, of course, will be the lack of bundle drop tokens.  So don't think that you will be able to just start leveling them both up multiple times as soon as Dumbo is welcomed... if you stay with that plan.

Currently at:
66 total bundle drop tokens (currently need 140 total to welcome Dumbo and level both characters up once)
Dumbo 28/40 flags, 24/30 ear hats
Ringmaster (level 5) 35/15 whips, 36/15 ear hats
Timothy (level 4) 19/10 feathers, 20/10 ear hats


----------



## Hoodie

I may actually get LeFou.  It will hinge on whether I can get to the 2500 EC reward level but I'm over half way there.

On Friday it will be 1 year since I started playing. If I get LeFou it will not only be the first time I got the reward character from the TC, but the first time I even finished round 2 of the TC.  They definitely made this one easier as I didn't have a single Alice character (so no 4th slot) other than Mad Hatter and he was only at a 7. In previous iterations of the TC, that would have knocked me out a week ago.


----------



## Hoodie

Oh and I had a ton of gems (when you have 50+ characters ready to level up, the gems stack up quickly) so I sprung for a BatB chest and got Cogsworth so my only missing characters to that collection now are Chip and LeFou.


----------



## Gorechick

anya.sparrow said:


> This is the second event in a row that my Windows version of the game has completely crashed.  I missed out on Tiana and beyond last event due to it being down for like 5 days and the game did not compensate me appropriately IMO.  Now I have crashed again asking for my age and saying connection failed all day.  It is so frustrating to put time (and sometimes money, like PaTF) into an event and then not being able to complete characters.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I think they need to slow these events down and fix their glitches.  Grrr.


My game closes 1-3 times everytime I play. I also can't watch any videos to get gems, chests, or extra magic. It's really annoying and putting me off the game. I already contacted Gameloft and it's still not fixed. I agree they need to fix the glitches on their end.


----------



## mmmears

I'm only at 16 & 14 items for Dumbo.  That stork isn't going to bring him anytime soon.


----------



## LeCras

Slow progress with Dumbo, but the tokens are dropping pretty consistently.

Flags 26/40
Ear Hats  23/30

I've got the Ringmaster at level 5, with 37/15 whips and 31/15 ear hats. Timothy is level 4, with 18/10 feathers and 14/10 ear hats.

LeFou is some way from getting to level 2, with 2/5 bow ties and 4/5 ear hats (haven't bothered buying mugs). I've got just over 1,000 EC and I'm about 6,000 points away from the 2,500 EC award, so chances of getting him to 2 during the event is unlikely since I also work full time and have a 5 year old to look after.


----------



## squirrel

Gorechick said:


> My game closes 1-3 times everytime I play. I also can't watch any videos to get gems, chests, or extra magic. It's really annoying and putting me off the game. I already contacted Gameloft and it's still not fixed. I agree they need to fix the glitches on their end.


I have the same problem.


----------



## Aces86

Missing belles costume and mrs Potts from the BATB so I spent gems on a chest and got a dumb croissant stand ugh


----------



## Arundal

The first 12 hours of collecting for Dumbo I have only collected Parachutes nothing else lol, it will be a long time before I get him.  

Edit:Excuse me delivery bundles lol


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> Ugh I’m starting to feel the squeeze. I need 15,500 maleficant coins to finish out LaFou but only have 8,800 right now after taking a few days off. I missed out on the mayor last time because I could care less about getting him, but I do like and want LaFou!!


Ok so I decided to do the math:
Averaging 262 coins per collection, I would need 18 more collections to earn enough. At two hours each, not accounting for sleep/work, that’s 36 hours of play with 69 hours left in the event. Looks like I’ll be good to get LaFou after all, and at a casual-ish pace.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got the Dumbo attraction built overnight and am not welcoming Dumbo.  I don't have the Ringmaster so I estimate I should get Dumbo by November

Am welcoming LeFou now ... once you get LeFou there is nothing to do with any EC you get, right?  Be nice if there was a concession stand or something to try and get


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Got the Dumbo attraction built overnight and am not welcoming Dumbo.  I don't have the Ringmaster so I estimate I should get Dumbo by November
> 
> Am welcoming LeFou now ... once you get LeFou there is nothing to do with any EC you get, right?  Be nice if there was a concession stand or something to try and get


I'm just going to try to stockpile his second and third tokens, not the first.  Not sure if it'll stop me from purchasing once I hit the requirements for level 2, which I believe it might.  They usually wind up asking for 10,000 in EC to level the character to 2, so I never bother until everything converts back to magic.  But at least I'm 2/3 of the way there in tokens.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> The first 12 hours of collecting for Dumbo I have only collected Parachutes nothing else lol, it will be a long time before I get him.
> 
> Edit:Excuse me delivery bundles lol


----------



## Hoodie

April calendar spoiler is on Reddit indicating another event around the 18th using Snow White as helpers. Speculation is Hercules due to Maleficent referencing the Underworld in her dialogue.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Hoodie said:


> April calendar spoiler is on Reddit indicating another event around the 18th using Snow White as helpers. Speculation is Hercules due to Maleficent referencing the Underworld in her dialogue.


Hercules!? Finally?! Oh, I hope so! It was one of my FAVORITES when I was kid! Saw it in the theater 5 times! (Uh oh, just realized I have some Snow White characters waiting to level to 10. After this event, I better get cracking before surprise-rebalancing)


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> April calendar spoiler is on Reddit indicating another event around the 18th using Snow White as helpers. Speculation is Hercules due to Maleficent referencing the Underworld in her dialogue.


Hercules would be amazing!!! I loved that movie as a kid and still love it


----------



## Windwaker4444

Gorechick said:


> My game closes 1-3 times everytime I play. I also can't watch any videos to get gems, chests, or extra magic. It's really annoying and putting me off the game. I already contacted Gameloft and it's still not fixed. I agree they need to fix the glitches on their end.


Me too.  I have had horrible luck with  crashes this time around.  I started doing the tower stuff first, then I switch to offline and do everything else, my game doesn't crash if I'm offline.  Then I switch to online again so it saves it.  La Fou better be worth it!!  This is a lot of work to get a character that will probably end up living in my castle.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hoodie said:


> April calendar spoiler is on Reddit indicating another event around the 18th using Snow White as helpers. Speculation is Hercules due to Maleficent referencing the Underworld in her dialogue.


I've been waiting for Hercules.  Hope the speculations are correct!!


----------



## Quellman

Windwaker4444 said:


> Me too.  I have had horrible luck with  crashes this time around.  I started doing the tower stuff first, then I switch to offline and do everything else, my game doesn't crash if I'm offline.  Then I switch to online again so it saves it.  La Fou better be worth it!!  This is a lot of work to get a character that will probably end up living in my castle.


A lot of times I just get a black blank screen.  Nothing happens. have to force close and restart.


----------



## KPach525

FYI the survey that pops up is purely demographics. Absolutely nothing about content. Took 30 seconds.


----------



## hopemax

I really don't want another event.  I don't have the gems.  Only 248 in Windows and 556 in IOS.  So if there is an event, I do hope it's Hercules because I don't really care about those characters, at all.  If it's Moana, I will be annoyed because I do want Hei Hei and Pua and at least one or both would be premium, I'm sure.

I think I will be able to get the Cup of Tea stand in my IOS game (as long as the cocoa holds out.  Down to 26).  Touch and go for Windows.  I have the cocoa, but will I be awake/home to collect promptly?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quellman said:


> A lot of times I just get a black blank screen.  Nothing happens. have to force close and restart.


My game will start up ok, but after a few taps, it'll go black in some areas and then crash.  Then when I reopen it, I'm lucky if it saved anything I had just done.  It's a pain!!!  I literally have to repeat my taps over and over again and then pray that it saved it.


----------



## mmmears

I was all happy last night when I had enough EC to get LeFou's last earhat.  Then I realized I was 2500 EC away from welcoming him.  Ugh.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I was all happy last night when I had enough EC to get LeFou's last earhat.  Then I realized I was 2500 EC away from welcoming him.  Ugh.



How far away are you from the 3rd milestone?  That should give you the 2500EC.  Unless, you already got it in which case, I will join you in your


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> How far away are you from the 3rd milestone?  That should give you the 2500EC.  Unless, you already got it in which case, I will join you in your



By the time I get there, I won't need it.  Of course.


----------



## squirrel

mmmears said:


> By the time I get there, I won't need it.  Of course.


Same here.  Trying to collect another 1000 or so EC before I can welcome him.

Oh, no my game is messed up.  It said the event was over and then I just went out of it and then restarted the game and I still have another day.  Man I was ticked before I found out it was a glitch.  I was considering quitting the game.


----------



## KPach525

Well I got lucky, my last collection two hours ago put me over the 13k mark for ear hats, then like magic my collection just now put me over the point threshold for the 2500EC milestone! LaFou is welcomed! Now to relax and zone out while collecting Dumbo for a while (I hope)


----------



## tasmith1993

I'll be so happy if the next event is Hercules!! I don't have nearly enough gems for another event so soon, but Hercules is tied for my favorite disney movie with Mulan. 
TC wise I'm chugging along slowly, I need 3 more hats for Lefou then the 2500 to welcome him. I will be getting the 2500 reward for 32000 points in a couple more collections, so I'm not too far away.


----------



## supernova

Checking my progress...
Ringmaster 5 (ready for 6 with 38/15 whips and 41/15 hats)
Timothy 4 (ready for 5 with 19/10 feathers and 26/10 hats)
Dumbo - 31/40 flags and 30/30 hats (just need the 9 flags to welcome him)

LeFou - have all of the bows and 2/5 hats.  Won't bother buying the mugs, but will buy the remaining hats if I don't get them over the next two days, which I should.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> By the time I get there, I won't need it.  Of course.



I will get my 2,500 next cycle but I still need two hats so some will go to those. I then need to collect the rest of the EC points, should have enough time but almost out of cocoas myself

Edit: got my 2500 now need 822 in order to welcome LaFue, 1 cocoa left lol


----------



## mmmears

I have tons of cocoa.  I guess I'm not playing the game as frequently as everyone else.  I'm just tired of all these events.


----------



## squirrel

My game is messed up.  I can't collect anything.  I tried exiting out and re-starting the game and still can't collect a thing.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I will get my 2,500 next cycle but I still need two hats so some will go to those. I then need to collect the rest of the EC points, should have enough time but almost out of cocoas myself
> 
> Edit: got my 2500 now need 822 in order to welcome LaFue, 1 cocoa left lol


That's why I wound up stockpiling for this last round.  Always seems to be a shortfall of cocoa in round three.


----------



## squirrel

Still can't access the Tower.  I have tried all the things Gameloft has asked.  I'm going to quit playing if I don't get LeFou because of this.  I have less than 1000 EC needed before I can welcome him.


----------



## KPach525

Can anyone confirm if hot chocolates rollover from previous TCs??


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Can anyone confirm if hot chocolates rollover from previous TCs??



They do not.  Although, I believe with each TC a few random people have had extra cocoas (we get a couple in the calendar chest when the TC started) for some unknown reason/bug.  So if you have them now, you might as well use them.


----------



## Gorechick

Frustrated that I won't be able to get LeFou. I play frequently and was a bit ahead when I got to the third part of the event but I don't have some of the premium characters or BATB characters except for Beast. I only have about 6,000 EC right now and I only had to get tokens for LeFou and nothing else. There's no way I'll get 10,000 or so EC in a day and a half.


----------



## squirrel

I don't see how I can get LeFou without having access to the Tower.  I can collect from the cursed buildings/attractions and the dishes but that's not much in Event Currency.  I'm not waking up every 2 hrs for a few more measly Event Currency.

Does Gameloft make it right when your game is messed up?  I've never had a problem except years ago when you hit the attraction/building/character too many times and it automatically used your gems (if you had your finger in the wrong spot).  They didn't refund as I honestly had no idea as to how many gems were wasted, I hit the button by accident.  I mentioned that a confirmation would be good so people don't accidentally waste gems, a short while later they gave us that.  They went a little overboard when they make us confirm that we want to send a character home each time (not necessary, it's easy to bring them back if you accidentally press the wrong button).


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> I don't see how I can get LeFou without having access to the Tower.  I can collect from the cursed buildings/attractions and the dishes but that's not much in Event Currency.  I'm not waking up every 2 hrs for a few more measly Event Currency.
> 
> Does Gameloft make it right when your game is messed up?  I've never had a problem except years ago when you hit the attraction/building/character too many times and it automatically used your gems (if you had your finger in the wrong spot).  They didn't refund as I honestly had no idea as to how many gems were wasted, I hit the button by accident.  I mentioned that a confirmation would be good so people don't accidentally waste gems, a short while later they gave us that.  They went a little overboard when they make us confirm that we want to send a character home each time (not necessary, it's easy to bring them back if you accidentally press the wrong button).



I would file a request for help now and if you don't get LeFou I would ask for him.  It's not right that your tower is gone.  I've seen people also comment on their FB page asking for help.


----------



## squirrel

mmmears said:


> I would file a request for help now and if you don't get LeFou I would ask for him.  It's not right that your tower is gone.  I've seen people also comment on their FB page asking for help.


I did open up a request.  They gave me a list of things to do.  I did everything except delete the app and re-install.  Too scared I will lose everything.  I'm waiting to see what they say.  My Tower is there, I just can't click on it.  If I do then nothing happens, except then I can't click on anything.  I have to go out of the game, then re-start it and then I can click on characters or attractions.

I'm at 2,057 in EC


----------



## mmmears

squirrel said:


> I did open up a request.  They gave me a list of things to do.  I did everything except delete the app and re-install.  Too scared I will lose everything.  I'm waiting to see what they say.  My Tower is there, I just can't click on it.  If I do then nothing happens, except then I can't click on anything.  I have to go out of the game, then re-start it and then I can click on characters or attractions.
> 
> I'm at 2,057 in EC



I'm not a tech-y person, so hopefully someone else will come along and help.  I will say that I was told to deleter and reinstall and I didn't want to.  I finally did it, with my heart pounding that I'd lose all the data even though I had linked it to game center and Facebook.  It did solve my issue though.  It was more than a year ago, so I don't remember all the details so I can't really give advice.  I understand why you don't want to do it.


----------



## mikegood2

squirrel said:


> I did open up a request.  They gave me a list of things to do.  I did everything except delete the app and re-install.  Too scared I will lose everything.  I'm waiting to see what they say.  My Tower is there, I just can't click on it.  If I do then nothing happens, except then I can't click on anything.  I have to go out of the game, then re-start it and then I can click on characters or attractions.
> 
> I'm at 2,057 in EC



I’d also take a screen shot of what you’ve already collected for LeFou, your EC amounts, number of Hot Cocoas, etc. Also make sure you have all the times your game went down and couldn’t access the tower. That way you have them to send to GameLoft Incase they ask for more info. Obviously doesn’t guarantee that they will give him to you for their F-up, but it never hurts to have as much info as possible handy. Good Luck.


----------



## hopemax

squirrel said:


> I did open up a request.  They gave me a list of things to do.  I did everything except delete the app and re-install.  Too scared I will lose everything.  I'm waiting to see what they say.  My Tower is there, I just can't click on it.  If I do then nothing happens, except then I can't click on anything.  I have to go out of the game, then re-start it and then I can click on characters or attractions.
> 
> I'm at 2,057 in EC



If you are prepared to give up the game if you don't get LeFou, then what difference does it make if you lose your game?

When your game loads, there is a code in the upper left of the loading screen.  Make sure you save it, I think Gameloft can restore games that way, but I'm not 100% sure.  Also, do you have another device (significant other, friend, parent, sibling, etc) you could install the game from, and load your saved data from, so you can see how it works and that you won't lose your data.  It is scary to delete apps, but if you have been using the options to backup (Facebook, Game Center, etc) it should be fine.  You might lose a bit of recent progress (hours not days), especially if you install on another device temporarily.


----------



## squirrel

Thanks for everyone's ideas.  I can't get screenshots of cocoa levels as that is part of the tower (can't open tower pages).  I will work on getting screenshot of LeFou from the Character Page (got it and it shows I have everything except the EC needed to welcome him, does show how close I am and would be welcoming him if not for this glitch).  I'm checking to see if I have Facebook connected, doesn't look like it and now the confirm login is not connecting.

I have the User ID and I connected with the Game Center so hopefully that is enough to get my game progress back.  I deleted the game and now I'm re-installing it.


----------



## squirrel

Well that was a waste of time.  Still can't access the tower!  Oh and now I don't have the Game App on my ipad, I have to access it through the app store!


----------



## mikegood2

squirrel said:


> Well that was a waste of time.  Still can't access the tower!  Oh and now I don't have the Game App on my ipad, I have to access it through the app store!



I feel your frustration! Luckily haven’t had that problem for years, but have had similar issues with other games in the past. Some were relatively quickly solved, but still annoying and one or two were not. The worse was a game, Fairway Golf, which lost all my progress. Game I had played for a few years and I don’t want to think about the 100s of hours of progress I lost. 

Do you have multiple devices you can play on? I done you mentioned your iPad, do you also have an iPhone, you could try installing it on? If so, it wouldn’t hurt trying.


----------



## mikegood2

Looks like I'm gonna fall short on EC to level LeFou to 2. Currently at 7.5K EC and at a minimum he'd cost 11K. At 3/5 for both his items and have him out collecting, so I might be able to get most of the remaining. I know I haven’t played as regularly as usual, but does it feel like they they’ve made it harder to get him to level 2 this TC?

Just logged in to collect my 2 hour EC send out and realized I never clicked on the start button. So the 5 characters have just been sitting there doing nothing.  Currently in 13th, which is fitting, and if I had sent them out, it might have put me back into the top 10. Still at 32 cocoa and most character are still refreshed, so I guess I still have a shot at a top 10 finish? BTW, I Really wasn’t trying for a top 10 finish, guess I was just placed in an easier group?


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna fall short on EC to level LeFou to 2. Currently at 7.5K EC and at a minimum he'd cost 11K. At 3/5 for both his items and have him out collecting, so I might be able to get most of the remaining. I know I haven’t played as regularly as usual, but does it feel like they they’ve made it harder to get him to level 2 this TC?
> 
> Just logged in to collect my 2 hour EC send out and realized I never clicked on the start button. So the 5 characters have just been sitting there doing nothing.  Currently in 13th, which is fitting, and if I had sent them out, it might have put me back into the top 10. Still at 32 cocoa and most character are still refreshed, so I guess I still have a shot at a top 10 finish? BTW, I Really wasn’t trying for a top 10 finish, guess I was just placed in an easier group?


Really, just need top 25 to get those 15 gems.  Otherwise you probably already have a pile of hat stands to trade into merlin and the 500 difference in magic is just embarrassing.  if you don't have any tokens it would cost 15,750 to get the fool to level 2.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna fall short on EC to level LeFou to 2. Currently at 7.5K EC and at a minimum he'd cost 11K. At 3/5 for both his items and have him out collecting, so I might be able to get most of the remaining. I know I haven’t played as regularly as usual, but does it feel like they they’ve made it harder to get him to level 2 this TC?



In my IOS game, I am really close, but I think I will come up just short too.  I have 10,992 EC.  But I only have 1 ear hat.  Once he finished off the collars, LeFou has been useless.  So while I will have the EC for the mugs and the EC cost.  I would still need 2600 EC to buy the hats he isn't dropping, which isn't going to happen.  I am also only 147 points away from the Cup of Tea stand.  Which is good because I am down to 10 cocoa.

Windows, I'm not even close to upgrading him to 2.  I am 5 collections away from getting the points for the concession.  I have the cocoa, but we have dinner plans so I am not going to be able to collect promptly, at least once.  So then I'm depending on waking up before the TC ends to collect.  I should be able to do it, but I can't "play casual."


----------



## squirrel

mikegood2 said:


> I feel your frustration! Luckily haven’t had that problem for years, but have had similar issues with other games in the past. Some were relatively quickly solved, but still annoying and one or two were not. The worse was a game, Fairway Golf, which lost all my progress. Game I had played for a few years and I don’t want to think about the 100s of hours of progress I lost.
> 
> Do you have multiple devices you can play on? I done you mentioned your iPad, do you also have an iPhone, you could try installing it on? If so, it wouldn’t hurt trying.


My cell is an android.  I don't know anyone with an apple product.


----------



## supernova

squirrel said:


> My cell is an android.  I don't know anyone with an apple product.


And I commend you for that.


----------



## supernova

Heeeeeerrre comes Dumbo...

... after a short 24-hour welcome period.  Wow, these interns have really tried to unnecessarily stretch this nonsense out, huh?  Maybe I'll get lucky and be able to level him to 2 immediately once he's in my park.


----------



## karmstr112

TheMaxRebo said:


> Got the Dumbo attraction built overnight and am not welcoming Dumbo.  I don't have the Ringmaster so I estimate I should get Dumbo by November
> 
> Am welcoming LeFou now ... once you get LeFou there is nothing to do with any EC you get, right?  Be nice if there was a concession stand or something to try and get



I don't have the Ringmaster either; I think we'll get Dumbo sometime this summer.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> And I commend you for that.


Boooooo


----------



## squirrel

I like Apple products.  There was no way I was paying for an iPhone (way too much $).  I bought my Asus Zenfone3 and love it.  It takes great pictures and I can wear gloves (any kind) and use the phone.

I need just under 300 in EC, then I can welcome LeFou.  So far I haven't received any help from Gameloft.


----------



## cpc7857

squirrel said:


> My cell is an android.  I don't know anyone with an apple product.



I can switch between my iPad and Android phone.  They don't have to both be Apple devices.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Welcomed LeFou last night which gave me enough gems to finally welcome the Ringmaster... who in turn finally helped me get the last tokens I needed for Timothy... so soon I'll finally get to start collecting towards Dumbo!


----------



## Haley R

Man collecting for baloo is such a nice change. His drops are waaaaay better than bagheera’s were


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Man collecting for baloo is such a nice change. His drops are waaaaay better than bagheera’s were


Your optimism is adorable.   Wait until Shere Khan....


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Your optimism is adorable.   Wait until Shere Khan....


Don’t spoil this for me


----------



## mikegood2

Gonna be happy when this TC Challange ends in the morning. It felt longer then usual this time.  On a positive note, it also felt like less of a grind then past TCs, but maybe that’s because I lost interest to it a lot quicker?

I know they’ve done the same in previous TCs, but the 10K EC to level LeFoe to 2 really feels way to high. Think they could really improve the next one if they didn’t require us to level him and just let us stock up on as many of the TC character items as possible with our EC instead.

Have never watched Hercules but if its the next event that’s fine I guess. I really don’t like only having 2 week cool of period though. I could really use more time between events because the quick turn around are really making me lose interest in the game.


----------



## squirrel

I need another day to collect enough EC.  Not being able to collect from the tower has made it so I don't get LeFou.  I need 253 more EC before I can welcome him.  Found others on the Facebook page that have the same problem as me, so far no way to fix it.


----------



## mikegood2

squirrel said:


> I need another day to collect enough EC.  Not being able to collect from the tower has made it so I don't get LeFou.  I need 253 more EC before I can welcome him.  Found others on the Facebook page that have the same problem as me, so far no way to fix it.



If others are experiencing the same problem I would think/hope they would be able to get LeFou to you. The important and good thing is you’ve appeared to have handled everything right. The bad news is now you have to rely and trust Gameloft will fix it.


----------



## Mattimation

mikegood2 said:


> If others are experiencing the same problem I would think/hope they would be able to get LeFou to you. The important and good thing is you’ve appeared to have handled everything right. The bad news is now you have to rely and trust Gameloft will fix it.



Didn’t they extend the last tower challenge by a day or something because it stopped working for so many people? Or let people buy Mulan’s costumes for gems? I can’t remember what it was exactly, but I know they did something to make up for the fact the last challenge didn’t work.

This time around has felt pretty easy for me. I played as much as I did in the Mulan challenge, but this time I got LeFou with a few days to spare, whereas before I didn’t get anywhere close to getting Cri-Kee. I should even get the Tea Stand just before the event closes this afternoon. It makes me almost look forward to another one, depending on the character they add (I’d love to see one of Ariel’s sisters)


----------



## Haley R

I’m welcoming baloo now. I’ll have him in 4 more hours


----------



## Arundal

Mattimation said:


> Didn’t they extend the last tower challenge by a day or something because it stopped working for so many people? Or let people buy Mulan’s costumes for gems? I can’t remember what it was exactly, but I know they did something to make up for the fact the last challenge didn’t work.
> 
> This time around has felt pretty easy for me. I played as much as I did in the Mulan challenge, but this time I got LeFou with a few days to spare, whereas before I didn’t get anywhere close to getting Cri-Kee. I should even get the Tea Stand just before the event closes this afternoon. It makes me almost look forward to another one, depending on the character they add (I’d love to see one of Ariel’s sisters)



I finished up early on LaFue but most likely will just miss the Tea Stand but overall this one was smooth. Would like to see more time between events but they keep you interested. I am not real interested in Hercules but whatever I get. Used my gems to get Boo finally so won’t have spare ones for the new event but wanted her and that is what is important.


----------



## squirrel

I would have had Le Fou almost 2 days ago but without being able to collect from the Tower that didn't happen.  I noticed it about 1pm PST on Wednesday.  Depending on how many times that afternoon/evening I should have had him, if not first thing in the morning. 

Too bad the cocoas don't keep for the next challenge, I should have a bunch (don't know how many as I can't access the tower).  I won't be getting the 2,500 in EC or the Tea Stand.

I'm so close even without being able to collect from the tower 2411 in EC.


Yes, someone found out the solution!  There were two characters at home.  For me it was King Louie and Beast.  As soon as I put King Louie back in the park, it booted me out.  Then I checked and he was still at home, so I sent him back to the park.  That fixed it and then I had access to the Tower and noticed the Beast was also at home.  I should get LeFou.  I will be out some gems since I dropped a lot in the ranking and also when it's over for the gem conversion.


----------



## Aces86

Had to blow through a ton of gems to speed things up because I hardly got any cocoas. Ugh. But am welcoming LeFou now. Hope it’s a while before the next event, I need to stock back up on gems.


----------



## hopemax

squirrel said:


> I would have had Le Fou almost 2 days ago but without being able to collect from the Tower that didn't happen.  I noticed it about 1pm PST on Wednesday.  Depending on how many times that afternoon/evening I should have had him, if not first thing in the morning.
> 
> Too bad the cocoas don't keep for the next challenge, I should have a bunch (don't know how many as I can't access the tower).  I won't be getting the 2,500 in EC or the Tea Stand.
> 
> I'm so close even without being able to collect from the tower 2411 in EC.
> 
> 
> Yes, someone found out the solution!  There were two characters at home.  For me it was King Louie and Beast.  As soon as I put King Louie back in the park, it booted me out.  Then I checked and he was still at home, so I sent him back to the park.  That fixed it and then I had access to the Tower and noticed the Beast was also at home.  I should get LeFou.  I will be out some gems since I dropped a lot in the ranking and also when it's over for the gem conversion.




Yay!  Was it a Facebook person who figured it out (and not a Gameloft person)?

So I could level LeFou up to 2 in my IOS game.  But after thinking about it, I decided I'd rather have the measly 2 gems.  I won't have enough EC to purchase additional tokens after he is leveled, and since going from level 1 to 2 is only a few seconds I decided to wait to upgrade him with magic and keep the EC for the conversion, rather than saving a few seconds and getting no gems.  I did manage to get the concession in my Windows game.  So I guess this TC was a success?  I think I'm more excited that in my IOS game, I'm only 3 hats away from being done with Cri-kee.  Although, why was it easier to collect his tokens to get to 10 than it is to level him from 7 to 8 in my Windows game?  Stupid drop rates.  Although, the last 3 hats will probably take forever now.  I have Eudora waiting to go to 10 (until after I level LeFou with Magic), then it's her turn.  And if I don't have the Cri-kee hats by the time she's done I'll use elixir to buy them, and get him finished off.


----------



## hopemax

Oh!  I forgot about the Roses!  I won't be able to immediately upgrade LeFou to two, because I forgot to account for the BatB common token.  I don't think I have extras of those lying around.  So I pulled the BatB characters from home and put them on their 1 hr tasks.  Should have done that 45 minutes ago, so they would be ready to collect when the event ends, but better late than never.

Edit - Stupid game!  It's been so long, I forgot that most of the BatB characters need Be Our Guest Restaurant to actually earn the Roses!  That's like the one event building I am missing in both games because I didn't know then how many gems it would take to get everything.  So Beast, Belle and Lumiere are the only ones that will earn Roses.  They better be in chests.


----------



## karmstr112

mikegood2 said:


> Gonna be happy when this TC Challange ends in the morning. It felt longer then usual this time.  On a positive note, it also felt like less of a grind then past TCs, but maybe that’s because I lost interest to it a lot quicker?
> 
> I know they’ve done the same in previous TCs, but the 10K EC to level LeFoe to 2 really feels way to high. Think they could really improve the next one if they didn’t require us to level him and just let us stock up on as many of the TC character items as possible with our EC instead.
> 
> Have never watched Hercules but if its the next event that’s fine I guess. I really don’t like only having 2 week cool of period though. I could really use more time between events because the quick turn around are really making me lose interest in the game.



Next event? Did I miss the announcement or is this a guess based on recent history? I'm with you in wanting more time between events.


----------



## Quellman

hopemax said:


> Edit - Stupid game!  It's been so long, I forgot that most of the BatB characters need Be Our Guest Restaurant to actually earn the Roses!  That's like the one event building I am missing in both games because I didn't know then how many gems it would take to get everything.  So Beast, Belle and Lumiere are the only ones that will earn Roses.  They better be in chests.



It's the only event building I am missing as well.  Turns out it has been a rather important one too.  Oh well.  The roses won't be a terrible grind since the rest of my BatB characters are all 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> Didn’t they extend the last tower challenge by a day or something because it stopped working for so many people? Or let people buy Mulan’s costumes for gems? I can’t remember what it was exactly, but I know they did something to make up for the fact the last challenge didn’t work.



There was an issue last time where for Mulan's costume it ended before the TC event ended (I think it ended just with the daily cycle of when the calendar can be collected, etc, but then the TC event itself had 3 more hours to go) - so then they allowed after the fact people to get the costume and gave people who were collecting for it gems


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> April calendar spoiler is on Reddit indicating another event around the 18th using Snow White as helpers. Speculation is Hercules due to Maleficent referencing the Underworld in her dialogue.





karmstr112 said:


> Next event? Did I miss the announcement or is this a guess based on recent history? I'm with you in wanting more time between events.



Was basing it on @Hoodie post 2 days ago (quoted it above). I know others will disagree, but I’m with you, I really want more time between events. 

Need the time to build up my gem reserve again. Was just over 1000 a month or two ago and currently in the mid 300s.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Gonna be happy when this TC Challange ends in the morning. It felt longer then usual this time.  On a positive note, it also felt like less of a grind then past TCs, but maybe that’s because I lost interest to it a lot quicker?
> 
> I know they’ve done the same in previous TCs, but the 10K EC to level LeFoe to 2 really feels way to high. Think they could really improve the next one if they didn’t require us to level him and just let us stock up on as many of the TC character items as possible with our EC instead.
> 
> Have never watched Hercules but if its the next event that’s fine I guess. I really don’t like only having 2 week cool of period though. I could really use more time between events because the quick turn around are really making me lose interest in the game.



Totally agree.



Haley R said:


> I’m welcoming baloo now. I’ll have him in 4 more hours



Yay!  He has the cutest task with Mowgli.  Enjoy!



hopemax said:


> Oh!  I forgot about the Roses!  I won't be able to immediately upgrade LeFou to too, because I forgot to account for the BatB common token.  I don't think I have extras of those lying around.  So I pulled the BatB characters from home and put them on their 1 hr tasks.  Should have done that 45 minutes ago, so they would be ready to collect when the event ends, but better late than never.
> 
> Edit - Stupid game!  It's been so long, I forgot that most of the BatB characters need Be Our Guest Restaurant to actually earn the Roses!  That's like the one event building I am missing in both games because I didn't know then how many gems it would take to get everything.  So Beast, Belle and Lumiere are the only ones that will earn Roses.  They better be in chests.



I'm in the same spot because I don't have BoG.  Oh well, the mindless grind will just take longer.


----------



## LeCras

Managed to get LeFou to level 2 before the event ended, just in time after I finished welcoming Dumbo. Lots of leveling up to do again now!


----------



## Hoodie

mikegood2 said:


> Was basing it on @Hoodie post 2 days ago (quoted it above). I know others will disagree, but I’m with you, I really want more time between events.
> 
> Need the time to build up my gem reserve again. Was just over 1000 a month or two ago and currently in the mid 300s.



It seems like this is the new pattern - TC then Event, with spacing only 1-2 weeks apart.  I'd really like a break for a bit too.  I have 20+ characters to level from 9-10 and I'd like to be able to not worry about blocking the castle for 24 hours during these things.


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> It seems like this is the new pattern - TC then Event, with spacing only 1-2 weeks apart.  I'd really like a break for a bit too.  I have 20+ characters to level from 9-10 and I'd like to be able to not worry about blocking the castle for 24 hours during these things.



Sadly I agree, it does seem to be the new pattern.  

I just wish they would put in more effort into giving us something “new” instead of recycling the same events with minor tweaks. Not sure what they could do differently, but it would be nice. Or it could’ve something they could royally mess up. 

I’ve mentioned this idea before, and btw I really like the idea of the TC, but I’d like it if they would take the new character out (make permanent content) and keep the focus on past characters/attractions that newer players might have missed out. Obviously, players who already have all those items (like me) would feel left out, but they could obviously add something for those players. Maybe give us access to a bunch of items for recent characters we still are leveling, kinda like Merlin does now, and allow us to spend the TC EC on them? Or keep it as is, but have LeFou as a permanent content character and allow us to get him after the event ends? Play TC casually and have welcome him at a later or play more regularly, and welcome him sooner.


----------



## KPach525

Pleasantly surprised to see that both of LaFous items can drop from the same character tasks! That’s a shocking change.


----------



## PrincessP

I agree with needing more time before starting the next event. Starting another in a couple of weeks is too soon. 

I do think this TC was easier than the last...probably b/c no costume this time. I was able to get Lefou and then level him to 2 just before the event ended. Was no where close to getting cri-kee to lvl 2 last time, and I played less this time.  I purchased most of Lefou’s bows, but it took 2-3 days for him to drop the remaining one I needed to get him to lvl 2. Doesn’t bode well for his drops going forward. 

Mayor finished off during the TC. Now packed away. 

Crikee - 1 hat to go until he is ready for lvl 10. So Ariel and Eric are still “at it.”  Ready to send them on their separate ways!

PatF characters:
Eudora lvl 9
Naveen lvl 9
Mama Odie lvl 8
Louis lvl 8
Tiana lvl 7
Charlotte lvl 7
Facilier lvl 6

Lefou lvl 2

Timothy lvl 4, 20/10 & 16/10 for lvl 5
Ringmaster lvl 6, 36/25 & 34/25 for lvl 7
Dumbo slow progress with 28/40 flags 12/30 hats


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Was basing it on @Hoodie post 2 days ago (quoted it above). I know others will disagree, but I’m with you, I really want more time between events.
> 
> Need the time to build up my gem reserve again. Was just over 1000 a month or two ago and currently in the mid 300s.


Me too.  I had a little over 700 before and now I'm at 190.  I need at least a month or so to build back up before the next event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Here are my stats now that things have quieted down after the TC.

La Fou  lv 2
Tiana lv 6
Dr. F.  lv 5
Louis  lv 6
Eudora lv 9
Naveen lv 9
Mama O lv 7
Charlotte lv 7
Timothy lv 5
Ringmaster lv 5
Dumbo needs 7 flags, 9 ears

Seems like they are leveling up in slow motion...I'll never eat gumbo again!!!


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  He has the cutest task with Mowgli.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same spot because I don't have BoG.  Oh well, the mindless grind will just take longer.


I have mowgli on a 12 hr task right now and I’m maxing out tinker bell


----------



## mikegood2

Since everyone else is posting their status I might as well do the same.

Naveen - 8 (ready for 9)
Tiana - 8
Eudora - 8 (ready for 9)
Charlotte - 8
Dr. Facilier - 7
Louis - 7 (ready for 8)
Mama Odie - 8

LeFou - 2

Dumbo - 30/40 Flags and 23/30 Earhats
RingMaster - 5 (30/15 and 44/15)
Timothy - 4 (20/10 and 24/10)

*And most importantly!!!
*
*Cri*-*Kee*: NEED only 2 more ear hats and I will *NEVER* have to see Ariel and Prince Eric make out (or spawning?) *EVER* *AGAIN*!!!


----------



## squirrel

hopemax said:


> Yay!  Was it a Facebook person who figured it out (and not a Gameloft person)?
> 
> So I could level LeFou up to 2 in my IOS game.  But after thinking about it, I decided I'd rather have the measly 2 gems.  I won't have enough EC to purchase additional tokens after he is leveled, and since going from level 1 to 2 is only a few seconds I decided to wait to upgrade him with magic and keep the EC for the conversion, rather than saving a few seconds and getting no gems.  I did manage to get the concession in my Windows game.  So I guess this TC was a success?  I think I'm more excited that in my IOS game, I'm only 3 hats away from being done with Cri-kee.  Although, why was it easier to collect his tokens to get to 10 than it is to level him from 7 to 8 in my Windows game?  Stupid drop rates.  Although, the last 3 hats will probably take forever now.  I have Eudora waiting to go to 10 (until after I level LeFou with Magic), then it's her turn.  And if I don't have the Cri-kee hats by the time she's done I'll use elixir to buy them, and get him finished off.


Yes it was someone on Facebook that had the same problem that figured it out.

I used up 6 gems to speed up the Tower Challenge and also welcoming LeFou but I have him.  I got 1 gem with the conversion and none from the Tower Challenge as I ranked so low from not being able to collect for almost 2 days.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Since everyone else is posting their status I might as well do the same.
> 
> Naveen - 8 (ready for 9)
> Tiana - 8
> Eudora - 8 (ready for 9)
> Charlotte - 8
> Dr. Facilier - 7
> Louis - 7 (ready for 8)
> Mama Odie - 8
> 
> LeFou - 2
> 
> Dumbo - 30/40 Flags and 23/30 Earhats
> RingMaster - 5 (30/15 and 44/15)
> Timothy - 4 (20/10 and 24/10)
> 
> *And most importantly!!!
> *
> *Cri*-*Kee*: NEED only 2 more ear hats and I will *NEVER* have to see Ariel and Prince Eric make out (or spawning?) *EVER* *AGAIN*!!!


I was pretty happy to send them home.  I don't want to see what they do in their own free time.  Disturbing!!!


----------



## wnwardii

For those of you willing to use some magic, you can purchase the Cri-kee items in Merlin's shop.  I did this so that I could just finish that little bugger and send Mrs. Incredible, Jack-Jack, The Mayor and Ariel & Eric home.  All of those lamposts and benches finally had a use.


----------



## Haley R

Well shoot I just got the task to unlock big thunder and don’t have enough magic   I need 500k and I have like 490k. On a separate note, baloo and mowgli are floatin down the river and it’s so cute!


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> Well shoot I just got the task to unlock big thunder and don’t have enough magic   I need 500k and I have like 490k. On a separate note, baloo and mowgli are floatin down the river and it’s so cute!



That’s the task they do for collecting Timothy’s Magic Feather. So when you get to unlocking him you will have plenty of time to watch them float around. Way better than Ariel & Eric’s kanoodling. 

Which is now over in my IOS game. All Cri-kee hats collected.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> That’s the task they do for collecting Timothy’s Magic Feather. So when you get to unlocking him you will have plenty of time to watch them float around. Way better than Ariel & Eric’s kanoodling.
> 
> Which is now over in my IOS game. All Cri-kee hats collected.


I don’t have Eric so I haven’t had that task yet. I’m a little bummed that I’ll be completely out of magic after getting big thunder but I guess I’ll just deal with it and slowly collect more


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> Well shoot I just got the task to unlock big thunder and don’t have enough magic   I need 500k and I have like 490k. On a separate note, baloo and mowgli are floatin down the river and it’s so cute!


That's one of my favs. I usually keep that one going when they have nothing to do.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Well shoot I just got the task to unlock big thunder and don’t have enough magic   I need 500k and I have like 490k. On a separate note, baloo and mowgli are floatin down the river and it’s so cute!



That's the one I was talking about.  So cute, and right out of the movie, too.    Sorry about the magic, but at least you are close.  You're catching up to the end of the main storyline, too.


----------



## luther10

Are we all forgetting the Barnstormer attraction?  It's definitely coming in a few days, a week long mini leaderboard event (just like the Animation Academy event)... And after that a new month long limited time event will start the following week...
So break time in between the events are really a thing of the past... Tower challenges are the new breaks...

Here is the leaked calendar in case you haven't seen it... We're getting a Snow White legendary chest on the 19th...


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> Are we all forgetting the Barnstormer attraction?  It's definitely coming in a few days, a week long mini leaderboard event (just like the Animation Academy event)... And after that a new month long limited time event will start the following week...
> So break time in between the events are really a thing of the past... Tower challenges are the new breaks...
> 
> Here is the leaked calendar in case you haven't seen it... We're getting a Snow White legendary chest on the 19th...
> View attachment 393128


You know, I actually did completely forget about the Barnstormer.  I can't remember what the deal was with the Academy.  I didn't get it though.  Anyone remember what we were supposed to do to get it?  Usually, I'm pretty good about grinding until I win the prize.  Was it in a platinum chest?  That seems to be the only time I come up short.  And...where did the Academy go?  It's not in my platinum chest options.  I'm totally drawing a blank.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> You know, I actually did completely forget about the Barnstormer.  I can't remember what the deal was with the Academy.  I didn't get it though.  Anyone remember what we were supposed to do to get it?  Usually, I'm pretty good about grinding until I win the prize.  Was it in a platinum chest?  That seems to be the only time I come up short.  And...where did the Academy go?  It's not in my platinum chest options.  I'm totally drawing a blank.



No clue.  I'm drawing a blank on this one, too.  I just don't feel ready for another event at this point.


----------



## luther10

It was the battle bots mini leaderboard event  with the worst kind of tapper, the 2 for 1...  It also received a mountain load of complaints due to its insane requirement for the milestone reward.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> No clue.  I'm drawing a blank on this one, too.  I just don't feel ready for another event at this point.


Well at least I can feel better about forgetting if you have too.  Great minds thinking alike and all. 

I completely agree with you on needing more time. I need to "miss" the game a little to really enjoy it. All this hustle and bustle is starting to make it feel like a job and less like a fun pastime. I can't even imagine how the players who are mid way thru are doing.  When do they ever have time to get ahead???   Especially with all of the "helpful" re-balancing going on.   It's like we are two old ladies in our rocking chairs on the back porch talking about the good ole days!!!  You know, like when we didn't have to collect 100 gumbos to level up a character.  Awwww....the good ole days........


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> It was the battle bots mini leaderboard event View attachment 393167 with the worst kind of tapper, the 2 for 1...  It also received a mountain load of complaints due to its insane requirement for the milestone reward.


No wonder I forgot.  I was probably trying to put the horrible traumatic experience behind me.  Dang it.....hope we don't have to live that particular nightmare to get the Barnstormer.  I'd kind of like to get that one.  Well shoot....now I'm going to be thinking the worst.   But anyways, thanks for the info (as unpleasant as it was).  It would have been nagging me, but I'm too lazy to look it up.  Dang it...don't love the 2 fors.....


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> It was the battle bots mini leaderboard event View attachment 393167 with the worst kind of tapper, the 2 for 1...  It also received a mountain load of complaints due to its insane requirement for the milestone reward.


I'm not sure what's worse....another 2 for event with insane goals, or back to back events.  I'd better get caught up on my sleep now.  Any idea what happened to the Academy?  Hard it believe it just vanished...kinda like my 2 for 1 hopes and dreams.....


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> That's the one I was talking about.  So cute, and right out of the movie, too.    Sorry about the magic, but at least you are close.  You're catching up to the end of the main storyline, too.


I was able to get the 500k and now I have to wait the TWO DAYS to get btmr. Two days seems like a really long time to wait, but maybe that's because I've only seen it go up to 24 hours before.


----------



## Windwaker4444

So, my power is out due to, not quite sure, so I'm just hanging out playing my game on battery and I went ahead and looked at my lifetime visitors.  Then I looked at other kingdoms within 1 kilo around me.  I have 68k visitors, and there are about 5 other players also in the 60s I'm guessing in my neighborhood.  Anyone ever look at this?  I wonder who my fellow DMKers are?    Ok...I have way too much free time on my hands on a Saturday night.  Now, I just kinda feel sorry for myself....especially sitting here in the dark trying not to burn my house down with candles!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I was able to get the 500k and now I have to wait the TWO DAYS to get btmr. Two days seems like a really long time to wait, but maybe that's because I've only seen it go up to 24 hours before.


It'll be worth it, although 2 days is pretty long.  I like that one, because kids will walk along the path around the back of the ride.  Kinda cute.  Except for if it's a tapper...then not so much.


----------



## mikegood2

Well atleast they’ve made it clear that buildings are basically worthless, so I’m not gonna worry about it. Now if they decided to give us more plots of lands, maybe I’d be motivated too.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> So, my power is out due to, not quite sure, so I'm just hanging out playing my game on battery and I went ahead and looked at my lifetime visitors.  Then I looked at other kingdoms within 1 kilo around me.  I have 68k visitors, and there are about 5 other players also in the 60s I'm guessing in my neighborhood.  Anyone ever look at this?  I wonder who my fellow DMKers are?    Ok...I have way too much free time on my hands on a Saturday night.  Now, I just kinda feel sorry for myself....especially sitting here in the dark trying not to burn my house down with candles!!!



I just looked.  I'm around 89K.




Haley R said:


> I was able to get the 500k and now I have to wait the TWO DAYS to get btmr. Two days seems like a really long time to wait, but maybe that's because I've only seen it go up to 24 hours before.



I forgot that one took so long.  Oh well, nothing amazing happens once it opens, from what I can remember.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I just looked.  I'm around 89K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that one took so long.  Oh well, nothing amazing happens once it opens, from what I can remember.


I thought I played a lot..ok, the crown goes to you!!!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> I thought I played a lot..ok, the crown goes to you!!!



I don't think it has all that much to do with how much I play.  I've really not been playing as much as many of the people who post here, and it shows (I don't have Cri-kee finished, I don't have Dumbo yet, etc.).  I think it has to do with my park itself.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I don't think it has all that much to do with how much I play.  I've really not been playing as much as many of the people who post here, and it shows (I don't have Cri-kee finished, I don't have Dumbo yet, etc.).  I think it has to do with my park itself.


How do you check how many visitors you’ve had? Is it the number up in the top left?


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> How do you check how many visitors you’ve had? Is it the number up in the top left?



Yes, it's the one with the 2 kids next to it.


----------



## Osum

Well, there’s the Barnstormer event. Ugh.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Yes, it's the one with the 2 kids next to it.



If you look at bottom of visitors screen there is three choices - all Vistors, something and geographic. I don’t this most people have ever noticed those options.


----------



## PrincessP

How do you earn honeycombs? 

Mine are currently maxed (leftover from some other 2 for 1 tapper....I don’t recall these items at all??). But since honey dippers take hours, I figure honeycombs must as well.  So who do I send on missions for those?


If it helps anyone maxed on honey dippers:
Prince Charming 4 hr jousting
Daisy 6 hr relaxing ride
Kanga 6 hrs
Many Adventures of WP ride
Western Arcade (I don’t have it.)
Pooh in his bee costume (don’t have so not sure of mission)


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> How do you earn honeycombs?
> 
> Mine are currently maxed (leftover from some other 2 for 1 tapper....I don’t recall these items at all??). But since honey dippers take hours, I figure honeycombs must as well.  So who do I send on missions for those?
> 
> 
> If it helps anyone maxed on honey dippers:
> Prince Charming 4 hr jousting
> Daisy 6 hr relaxing ride
> Kanga 6 hrs
> Many Adventures of WP ride
> Western Arcade (I don’t have it.)
> Pooh in his bee costume (don’t have so not sure of mission)



Wish I could help you out, but I was in the same boat. Started with 3/2 Honey Dippers and 8/2 Honey Combs. The only thing I know is I only have 3 of the 5 ways to collect Honey Dippers, since I don’t have Poohs costume or the Western Arcade.

In not gonna sweat this one out. Kinda wish I didn’t have the items surplus though, because I will probably attempt getting the Batnstormer now.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessP said:


> How do you earn honeycombs?
> 
> Mine are currently maxed (leftover from some other 2 for 1 tapper....I don’t recall these items at all??). But since honey dippers take hours, I figure honeycombs must as well.  So who do I send on missions for those?
> 
> 
> If it helps anyone maxed on honey dippers:
> Prince Charming 4 hr jousting
> Daisy 6 hr relaxing ride
> Kanga 6 hrs
> Many Adventures of WP ride
> Western Arcade (I don’t have it.)
> Pooh in his bee costume (don’t have so not sure of mission)




Honeycomb:

Pooh's Hunny Hunt: 2 hrs
Fairy Godmother: 4 hrs Helping Others
Roo: 4 hrs Drawing Pictures for Pooh
Piglet: 6 hrs Helping Hunt for Honey
Buzz: 8 hr Go to Al's Toy Barn
Western Arcade: 8 hrs (I don't have this)

Crazy that this one is only 23 bees and Animation Academy was 45 of whatever.  But 4-5 per day seems like it might be pushing it for me, with the long collection times, but I will try.  I only had 2 dippers and 1 honeycomb in both games.  Not much of a stockpile.  

The more annoying thing is how much conflicts with the tokens I want to be working on.  No Timothy feathers for Buzz, Ear Hats for Prince Charming, or Gourd Wands for Daisy.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Yes, it's the one with the 2 kids next to it.


I have 9 million. I don’t think that’s very many


----------



## PrincessP

hopemax said:


> Honeycomb:
> 
> Pooh's Hunny Hunt: 2 hrs
> Fairy Godmother: 4 hrs Helping Others
> Roo: 4 hrs Drawing Pictures for Pooh
> Piglet: 6 hrs Helping Hunt for Honey
> Buzz: 8 hr Go to Al's Toy Barn
> Western Arcade: 8 hrs (I don't have this)
> 
> Crazy that this one is only 23 bees and Animation Academy was 45 of whatever.  But 4-5 per day seems like it might be pushing it for me, with the long collection times, but I will try.  I only had 2 dippers and 1 honeycomb in both games.  Not much of a stockpile.
> 
> The more annoying thing is how much conflicts with the tokens I want to be working on.  No Timothy feathers for Buzz, Ear Hats for Prince Charming, or Gourd Wands for Daisy.



Thanks so much. Yes the overlap...which I am certain is intentional....is quite annoying. I bet it will be tough to get the 23 needed with the long collection times.


----------



## PrincessP

mikegood2 said:


> Wish I could help you out, but I was in the same boat. Started with 3/2 Honey Dippers and 8/2 Honey Combs. The only thing I know is I only have 3 of the 5 ways to collect Honey Dippers, since I don’t have Poohs costume or the Western Arcade.
> 
> In not gonna sweat this one out. Kinda wish I didn’t have the items surplus though, because I will probably attempt getting the Batnstormer now.



Thank you. I know what you mean about the surplus supplies...it does make it feel like we at least have to try a little.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I didn't have a surplus.  Just got my first bee.  Only 22  more to go...


----------



## mara512

Windwaker4444 said:


> I thought I played a lot..ok, the crown goes to you!!!



I have 19,231,991 and only two people close to me.


----------



## mara512

Windwaker4444 said:


> I thought I played a lot..ok, the crown goes to you!!!



Duplicate post


----------



## mmmears

mara512 said:


> I have 19,231,991 and only two people close to me.



Sorry.  I meant 89.5 million.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Sorry.  I meant 89.5 million.


I figured that’s what you meant when I saw I have 9 million


----------



## Windwaker4444

Wish I could charge ticket prices for the millions of virtual kids that have visited my park.  We should get gems for each million or something.  What is the point other than a fyi?  Or did I miss some explanation given by the interns a long time ago?


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I figured that’s what you meant when I saw I have 9 million



I just realized I said 89K and I thought it was kind of funny.  Oops.  



Windwaker4444 said:


> Wish I could charge ticket prices for the millions of virtual kids that have visited my park.  We should get gems for each million or something.  What is the point other than a fyi?  Or did I miss some explanation given by the interns a long time ago?



There isn't really a point.  There is a leaderboard and at one point I looked and I was in the high 20s.  I'm in the 40s now and sinking quickly.  Honestly I don't see a point so it's not something I check until it comes up on this thread.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> There isn't really a point.  There is a leaderboard and at one point I looked and I was in the high 20s.  I'm in the 40s now and sinking quickly.  Honestly I don't see a point so it's not something I check until it comes up on this thread.



I was wondering if anyone else was sinking.  At one point I was in the 700s, and I'm in the 2000s and it didn't seem to matter how much stuff I had in my park.  So I stopped paying attention.  I am at about 71 million in my IOS game.  I turned on location services to check the geolocation.  There are a surprisingly number of players within 1KM of my location.  But I am first.  2nd is 65ish million.  3rd is 20ish million.  So if anyone here is Bobo V, "Hello, neighbor "


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I was wondering if anyone else was sinking.  At one point I was in the 700s, and I'm in the 2000s and it didn't seem to matter how much stuff I had in my park.  So I stopped paying attention.  I am at about 71 million in my IOS game.  I turned on location services to check the geolocation.  There are a surprisingly number of players within 1KM of my location.  But I am first.  2nd is 65ish million.  3rd is 20ish million.  So if anyone here is Bobo V, "Hello, neighbor "



I didn't even know you could see who is playing nearby.  Interesting.


----------



## Hoodie

So no Barnstormer for me.  I only have Rabbit from the collection and he and Tigger are the only characters that literally do nothing for this mini-event. Haven't had a single honeycomb drop either so I doubt I'll reach the second milestone, let alone the last.


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> So no Barnstormer for me.  I only have Rabbit from the collection and he and Tigger are the only characters that literally do nothing for this mini-event. Haven't had a single honeycomb drop either so I doubt I'll reach the second milestone, let alone the last.


I’m in the same boat. I’ve gotten one bee but I haven’t been purposefully working on it


----------



## hopemax

So I already mentioned that my last 2 Platinum chests in my Windows game were Splash Mountain and Steamboat Willie.  Today's chest got me the Western Arcade!  IOS chests have been useless.  Unless you love Musical Fountains.


----------



## matt314hew

has anyone else had issues when you try to watch a video?  I click to watch the video and it tells me videos are not available yet. I can't find how to search for this in the forum.


----------



## Quellman

hopemax said:


> So I already mentioned that my last 2 Platinum chests in my Windows game were Splash Mountain and Steamboat Willie.  Today's chest got me the Western Arcade!  IOS chests have been useless.  Unless you love Musical Fountains.


I got a planter, despite the following attractions still available in the chest - zootopia, steamboat willie, reflections of china, and western arcade. Similar for the last 2 chests I have opened up during the tower event.  I've got one more platinum in holding. Can't decide if I want to tie up the pedestal for more Merlin fodder or not.


----------



## matt314hew

i was able to get reflections of China.. normally on these, I get benches or something like that.


----------



## Hoodie

matt314hew said:


> has anyone else had issues when you try to watch a video?  I click to watch the video and it tells me videos are not available yet. I can't find how to search for this in the forum.


I was able to watch them but didn't get anything for it.


----------



## hopemax

matt314hew said:


> has anyone else had issues when you try to watch a video?  I click to watch the video and it tells me videos are not available yet. I can't find how to search for this in the forum.



My video errors are usually fixed by restarting my app or phone.


----------



## mmmears

So I was really excited about my new Coronian sun dial this morning.  I mean, how lucky can I be?  4, count them, 4 attractions I could get, but nope, I gut a sundial.  I was all set to put it in a place of honor in my park, and then Merlin just up and grabbed it right out of my hands and melted it down.  Quite presumptuous of him, actually.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> So I was really excited about my new Coronian sun dial this morning.  I mean, how lucky can I be?  4, count them, 4 attractions I could get, but nope, I gut a sundial.  I was all set to put it in a place of honor in my park, and then Merlin just up and grabbed it right out of my hands and melted it down.  Quite presumptuous of him, actually.



Me I got a trumpet looking item for Merlin lol


----------



## mikegood2

Have no idea what I got. Opens it up when I woke up this morning, when my eyes weren’t, and it disappeared before I could see.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

It’s funny how you say to yourself, “I don’t CARE about that attraction in the Platinum chest!!” and then like today I got the Steamboat, and it becomes “OH MY GOD, I GOT THE STEAMBOAT!!!”


----------



## PrincessP

I am still in disbelief I got the steamboat!  It took me close to 2 yrs to get Splash Mtn!


----------



## PrincessP

Hoodie said:


> So no Barnstormer for me.  I only have Rabbit from the collection and he and Tigger are the only characters that literally do nothing for this mini-event. Haven't had a single honeycomb drop either so I doubt I'll reach the second milestone, let alone the last.



I thought of that.....it doesn’t seem right to me that if you weren’t playing when Pooh was released, there is really no legitimate opportunity to earn Barnstormer. Why should newer players be penalized so heavily?  And it’s pretty much useless to buy the chests in hopes of getting helpful Pooh characters and attractions b/c the chance of getting wanted/needed items is so low. There should be a MUCH better way....using storyline characters that most players have...maybe using some premium characters so some tasks are shorter. Something other than this!  So sorry you and others have this dilemma. It seems like they are in essence driving more and more players AWAY from the game instead of drawing people to it.


----------



## Gorechick

matt314hew said:


> has anyone else had issues when you try to watch a video?  I click to watch the video and it tells me videos are not available yet. I can't find how to search for this in the forum.


 I haven't been able to watch videos for months. Every time I try and watch my screen goes black and I get kicked out of the game. I used to be able to watch every video for extra chests, Magic and gems. It's been a problem since the past 2-3 updates.


----------



## Haley R

I opened 3 platinum chests today and didn't get any attractions, but that's okay because I opened Big Thunder!


----------



## Quellman

PrincessP said:


> I thought of that.....it doesn’t seem right to me that if you weren’t playing when Pooh was released, there is really no legitimate opportunity to earn Barnstormer. Why should newer players be penalized so heavily?  And it’s pretty much useless to buy the chests in hopes of getting helpful Pooh characters and attractions b/c the chance of getting wanted/needed items is so low. There should be a MUCH better way....using storyline characters that most players have...maybe using some premium characters so some tasks are shorter. Something other than this!  So sorry you and others have this dilemma. It seems like they are in essence driving more and more players AWAY from the game instead of drawing people to it.



You aren't wrong.  A lot of leaderboards are like this.  If you are a new player, no way will you win any golden trophy events.  You don't have the characters and attractions to keep up with veteran players.  Things are little more even with happiness and regular tapper events.  But these token tappers, again new players don't get the top prizes.  Like a day 1 player needs 3000 magic and another 10 gems. But a new player would love them, yet can't obtain them.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> I thought of that.....it doesn’t seem right to me that if you weren’t playing when Pooh was released, there is really no legitimate opportunity to earn Barnstormer. Why should newer players be penalized so heavily?  And it’s pretty much useless to buy the chests in hopes of getting helpful Pooh characters and attractions b/c the chance of getting wanted/needed items is so low. There should be a MUCH better way....using storyline characters that most players have...maybe using some premium characters so some tasks are shorter. Something other than this!  So sorry you and others have this dilemma. It seems like they are in essence driving more and more players AWAY from the game instead of drawing people to it.





Quellman said:


> You aren't wrong.  A lot of leaderboards are like this.  If you are a new player, no way will you win any golden trophy events.  You don't have the characters and attractions to keep up with veteran players.  Things are little more even with happiness and regular tapper events.  But these token tappers, again new players don't get the top prizes.  Like a day 1 player needs 3000 magic and another 10 gems. But a new player would love them, yet can't obtain them.



I agree that there should be much better ways for the game to do events like this, but the purpose of them isn’t to get people the Barnstormer attraction. The purpose is to get people to buy “special” Dumbo chest or Platinum chests for a chance to win required Dumbo characters and/or the Western Arcade. Let’s be honest, the purpose of the game is for GameLoft to make money and I can understand that and don’t have the problem with that. I just wish they would do that better and more ethically. I don't like is the gambling aspects of getting chest for a chance to get an item and I refuse to do that. I’m suprised they also don’t let us buy individual Dumbo characters and/or the Western Arcade separately. The me from a year ago might have spent money for a character or attraction, but they’d rather have us gamble on chests. I’m sure they have stats showing that they make more money off those crates than selling things individually, but as just find it unethical. 

btw I just passed the half way point in getting the BarnStormer, so I should be able to get it without the Western Arcade. If I were missing any of the Dumbo characters, that would be a different story.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> So I was really excited about my new Coronian sun dial this morning.  I mean, how lucky can I be?  4, count them, 4 attractions I could get, but nope, I gut a sundial.  I was all set to put it in a place of honor in my park, and then Merlin just up and grabbed it right out of my hands and melted it down.  Quite presumptuous of him, actually.





Arundal said:


> Me I got a trumpet looking item for Merlin lol



You can imagine the fleeting excitement I felt when I briefly thought I read _Flask of Corona_.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I agree that there should be much better ways for the game to do events like this, but the purpose of them isn’t to get people the Barnstormer attraction. The purpose is to get people to buy “special” Dumbo chest or Platinum chests for a chance to win required Dumbo characters and/or the Western Arcade. Let’s be honest, the purpose of the game is for GameLoft to make money and I can understand that and don’t have the problem with that. I just wish they would do that better and more ethically. I don't like is the gambling aspects of getting chest for a chance to get an item and I refuse to do that. I’m suprised they also don’t let us buy individual Dumbo characters and/or the Western Arcade separately. The me from a year ago might have spent money for a character or attraction, but they’d rather have us gamble on chests. I’m sure they have stats showing that they make more money off those crates than selling things individually, but as just find it unethical. .


Even then, the Pooh chests are back for sale, and are not discounted.  So they are hoping players will purchase chests to not win characters.  For me, the only thing I am missing is the Pooh costume, which would help with one of the two bee tokens.  But even if I was going to pay ten bucks for the six-chest set, there are too many variables that would keep me from doing so.  Five of the six chests will give me garbage.  The sixth chest offers a 6% chance of the costume, and a 9% chance of either the Pooh hat or Eeyore hat stand.  Since they guarantee one of those three prizes from the chest pack, I would imagine that the odds of getting the costume (which they somehow forgot to compute and post for us) are greatly inflated for the two concession stands and reduced for the costume.  At least they left out the third Honey Pot concession stand from the mix.  So why won't Gameloft post those odds as well?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> You can imagine the fleeting excitement I felt when I briefly thought I read _Flask of Corona_.


----------



## Hoodie

I agree that the point is probably to get people to pay for chests, but not only is that gamble just to get the right characters for any reason, but 99.9% useless for this mini event.  Outside of Eeyore and CR to defeat the bees in 30 seconds, the other characters need to be either a few levels up or have Pooh attractions to help gather the items or both.  Even purchasing the 6 chests with a "guaranteed" item really wouldn't help you along in this.

But I'm guessing there are enough players who haven't actually figured that out.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I spent the money on the Winnie the Pooh chests because I'm that sucker. I did get three characters after not having any so I'm happy with it. Especially since I got my favorite character.


----------



## rr333

Anyone know which character sets have already been rebalanced, or have thoughts on which might be next?


----------



## rr333

rr333 said:


> Anyone know which character sets have already been rebalanced, or have thoughts on which might be next?



I found someone's list online.... in case anyone else is interested!


The following collections have already been balanced:


October 2018: Nightmare Before Christmas, Aladdin, Alice in Wonderland


January 2019: Mickey & Friends, Toy Story, Monsters Inc.


March 2019: Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Beauty & the Beast

Unlikely to need balancing (token requirements already in line with what the balances have been):


Big Hero 6


The Little Mermaid


Wreck It Ralph


Princess & the Frog


Dumbo

Collections that have not yet been balanced:


Pirates of the Caribbean (later characters may not need much balancing?)


Peter Pan (later characters may not need much balancing?)


WallE


Tangled


Zootopia


Jungle Book


Bambi


The Incredibles


Frozen


Mulan


The Lion King


Snow White


Winnie the Pooh


Lilo & Stitch


----------



## Arundal

Well got to 14 of the bees and the epic chest but only a friendship statue at least they could give me something I did not have. But no more for Merlin


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Well got to 14 of the bees and the epic chest but only a friendship statue at least they could give me something I did not have. But no more for Merlin


Could have been worse.  They could have given you TWO friendship statues.


----------



## Haley R

I’ve been trying to collect enough magic to build Baloo’s Attraction. I need 250k and I’m under 150k so maybe a day or two. Then I’ll be back to 0 magic lol


----------



## supernova

Eeyore daily said:


> Especially since I got my favorite character.


Congratulations on getting Rabbit


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Well got to 14 of the bees and the epic chest but only a friendship statue at least they could give me something I did not have. But no more for Merlin





supernova said:


> Could have been worse.  They could have given you TWO friendship statues.



That’s why I find it better not to have friends!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> So I was really excited about my new Coronian sun dial this morning.  I mean, how lucky can I be?  4, count them, 4 attractions I could get, but nope, I gut a sundial.  I was all set to put it in a place of honor in my park, and then Merlin just up and grabbed it right out of my hands and melted it down.  Quite presumptuous of him, actually.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> Well got to 14 of the bees and the epic chest but only a friendship statue at least they could give me something I did not have. But no more for Merlin


That's what I got too.  I was kinda hoping for the bee costume.  Oh well, maybe nexttime.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally welcoming Dumbo.  Not sure where he's coming in from, but wherever it is he just cost me 750k for his 24hr trip.  You'd think with his flying abilities, it'd be a lot cheaper and quicker.  Afterall...I hear he works for peanuts....omg....I couldn't help myself.  Worst pun ever!!!!  Sorry guys.


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally welcoming Dumbo.  Not sure where he's coming in from, but wherever it is he just cost me 750k for his 24hr trip.  You'd think with his flying abilities, it'd be a lot cheaper and quicker.  Afterall...I hear he works for peanuts....omg....I couldn't help myself.  Worst pun ever!!!!  Sorry guys.



 You'd think he could fly in a bit quicker for that price.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> You'd think he could fly in a bit quicker for that price.


Supply and demand. He knows he's wanted so he can take his sweet time

ETA: He doesn't offer Prime shipping


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Supply and demand. He knows he's wanted so he can take his sweet time



On the plus side, because it took 24 hours I already had all his items to level him to 2 as soon as I welcomed him.


----------



## hopemax

I continue to be shocked by the chests in my Windows game.  I got the Bee Costume out of my Pooh chest.  Still not feeling confident about the Barnstormer.  I am at 16 in both games, but my honey dipper drops are so inconsistent, I would never have thought it was an "uncommon" token.  

Getting closer on Dumbo.  I need 7 ear hats in IOS.  I need 7 flags and 13 ear hats in Windows.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> On the plus side, because it took 24 hours I already had all his items to level him to 2 as soon as I welcomed him.


That’s true. I’m still working on getting enough magic for baloo’s attraction but I keep leveling up characters or maxing them out so that’s why it’s taking so long


----------



## hopemax

And I just got the Forest Ice Rink out of my IOS game’s Reward Streak. Where the heck am I going to put it!

I guess I am rearranging my park today.


----------



## Mattimation

They've begun teasing the next update with a video saying "Let the stars guide you to our next update. Or, maybe you'd prefer to use a map?" and then a cartoony map of the kingdom posted to twitter.

Judging from the music and the style of the map, it looks like this might be Moana


----------



## luther10

The map style is very Emperors New Groove...  The music sounds like pan flute, and then we have the temple landscape in Adventure land...
Also, it's THE Emperors New Groove, so that matches another clue given out by Gameloft...


----------



## Mattimation

luther10 said:


> View attachment 393826
> The map style is very Emperors New Groove...  The music sounds like pan flute, and then we have the temple landscape in Adventure land...
> Also, it's THE Emperors New Groove, so that matches another clue given out by Gameloft...
> View attachment 393823



Oh that does look very Emperor's New Groove, and I could see that just being an "update" opposed to an event. I don't see how the Stars tip would play into it though, granted I haven't watched New Groove in a long time.


----------



## Hoodie

I would LOVE Emperors New Groove.  It would fit the tease earlier of the game "let's see how many DIsney movies start with the word 'the' "

And I really hope it's an update and not another event.


----------



## Hoodie

Hmmm, looking at it now, probably Moana?  It's Earth Day soon and they haven't made us collect fabric for a comfy costume in a couple of weeks.


----------



## KPach525

luther10 said:


> View attachment 393826
> The map style is very Emperors New Groove...  The music sounds like pan flute, and then we have the temple landscape in Adventure land...
> Also, it's THE Emperors New Groove, so that matches another clue given out by Gameloft...
> View attachment 393823


I would agree, but that map also looks like the style of Maui’s tattoos. And Moana was leaked a while ago


----------



## Haley R

I would much rather see Emperor’s New Groove than Moana. I like seeing the older movies/characters


----------



## Hoodie

I'm not the biggest fan of Moana but this was on Reddit.

I'd much rather have Hercules or The Emperor's New Groove.

https://i.redd.it/1tn9ka8x1ir21.jpg


----------



## tasmith1993

I love Moana too, but was really hoping for Hercules! we'll see sooner rather than later I am sure.


----------



## Osum

Barnstormer acquired. I’ll restock the collection items for next time, but I’m super glad to be done with these bees now, lol.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Osum said:


> Barnstormer acquired. I’ll restock the collection items for next time, but I’m super glad to be done with these bees now, lol.


Me too!! Glad that's over.  Great idea on stocking up on items for next time.  Guess i'm not completely done yet after all .


----------



## mara512

My drops are horrible doesn’t look like I will be getting barnstormer.


----------



## mmmears

I'd prefer Moana to ENG.  I just never got into that movie somehow.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I'd prefer Moana to ENG.  I just never got into that movie somehow.


I didn’t as a kid, but Dh and I watched it recently on Netflix and it so matches my sense of humor now


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I didn’t as a kid, but Dh and I watched it recently on Netflix and it so matches my sense of humor now



I'll probably have to check it out again, but I wasn't a kid when I watched it the first time.  It's also one that my daughter just didn't care about when she was little (and this is a child who devoured Greek and Roman mythology books).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Osum said:


> Barnstormer acquired. I’ll restock the collection items for next time, but I’m super glad to be done with these bees now, lol.



I as well ... though there is still the leaderboard aspect and it is gems at the different levels so probably will keep collecting bees to see where I can get to on the leader board and then at the end try to stick up on items if/when I am kind of “locked into” a reward level


----------



## KPach525

Just looked, today is my 1,000th day playing. Consecutive is 291. 

Somehow both of those numbers just made me feel quite pathetic...


----------



## ZellyB

My drops have been terrible also. Barnstormer looking unlikely. Oh well. No place to put it anyway.


----------



## Arundal

Oh yeah a Hot Dog Stand from my weekly Platinum chest the good times roll. But at least I finished the Barnstormer yesterday.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Oh yeah a Hot Dog Stand from my weekly Platinum chest the good times roll. But at least I finished the Barnstormer yesterday.


I got a plant.  At this point I'd kill for a hotdog stand.


----------



## Wdw1015

DMK just released another teaser on facebook, appears to be Moana which I am super excited about!!

Livestream tomorrow


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I got a plant.  At this point I'd kill for a hotdog stand.



The open crate screen opens and closes so quickly I wasn’t able to even read what mine was. The only thing i know is it wasn’t any of the attractions.



Wdw1015 said:


> DMK just released another teaser on facebook, appears to be Moana which I am super excited about!!
> 
> Livestream tomorrow



Meh! Just not ready for another event.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I got a plant.  At this point I'd kill for a hotdog stand.


You could make a plant based hot dog stand.


----------



## Hoodie

Admittedly Moana is not my favorite movie, but I'm having difficulty thinking of 7 characters, unless they include her parents?

So far I have Moana, Maui, Hei Hei, The pig, the shiny crab.  Would they have zombie grandmother?


----------



## DMMom

UGH!!  I need almost 1200 delivery bundles for the dumbo characters (probably over a month or more to collect those plus the tokens).  I still need another 1000ish gumbo (also another 3-4 weeks of collecting).  I'm not ready for another event.  They really need to change something up.  I have been a long time player (442 consecutive days, 1015 total days), but this game is taking so much more time and is so much more frustrating.  I just need to find a new Disney character game. 

I have all characters except WallE.  All attractions except Ice Rink and Western Arcade.
Welcoming Dumbo tomorrow morning
Timothy and Ring Master are both level 5 (both needing only bundles to level up)
Eudora - Ready to Max
Prince Naveen - 9
Mama Odie and Louis - Ready for 9
Tiana and Charlotte - 8
Dr Facilier - 5
La Fou - 4


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> Admittedly Moana is not my favorite movie, but I'm having difficulty thinking of 7 characters, unless they include her parents?
> 
> So far I have Moana, Maui, Hei Hei, The pig, the shiny crab.  Would they have zombie grandmother?


I would think they would just put her grandma from when she was living. She is a pretty important part of the story. I feel like Pua and Hei Hei wouldn’t do hardly anything


----------



## mmmears

Not excited about another event so soon.  But I love Moana.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> You could make a plant based hot dog stand.


Commie...


----------



## supernova

DMMom said:


> UGH!!  I need almost 1200 delivery bundles for the dumbo characters (probably over a month or more to collect those plus the tokens).  I still need another 1000ish gumbo (also another 3-4 weeks of collecting).  I'm not ready for another event.  They really need to change something up.  I have been a long time player (442 consecutive days, 1015 total days), but this game is taking so much more time and is so much more frustrating.  I just need to find a new Disney character game.


Yes.  These lazy interns really have taken the easy way out and therefore sapped any fun that used to be part of the game.  Endlessly collecting common tokens to level someone up is mind numbing.  And to think there was a time when it didn't take 100 tokens times seven characters to get them all to level 10.  Idiots.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yes.  These lazy interns really have taken the easy way out and therefore sapped any fun that used to be part of the game.  Endlessly collecting common tokens to level someone up is mind numbing.  And to think there was a time when it didn't take 100 tokens times seven characters to get them all to level 10.  Idiots.



It's really obnoxious at this point.  Remember when it wasn't the common token that was the problem when getting characters from L5 to L6?  It is now.  Or so says Timothy and the Ringmaster.  Ugh.


----------



## Hoodie

With the tokens: has anyone else noticed that ever since they added all those tokens to Merlin that getting the last 2-3 tokens for a level is almost impossible? Items that were dropping nearly every task suddenly stop altogether when you need 2 more.  I have 3 characters needing 2 of the last token and in one case it has been 2 days since one dropped.

I'm not buying them. They can just wait.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> With the tokens: has anyone else noticed that ever since they added all those tokens to Merlin that getting the last 2-3 tokens for a level is almost impossible? Items that were dropping nearly every task suddenly stop altogether when you need 2 more.  I have 3 characters needing 2 of the last token and in one case it has been 2 days since one dropped.
> 
> I'm not buying them. They can just wait.


My sticking point has been getting the last two Dumbo hats to drop so I can level him to 5.  Took two damn days for two hats.  And they aren't even available through Merlin.

And now to brighten everyone's day... a sheep jumping rope


----------



## mmmears

Hoodie said:


> With the tokens: has anyone else noticed that ever since they added all those tokens to Merlin that getting the last 2-3 tokens for a level is almost impossible? Items that were dropping nearly every task suddenly stop altogether when you need 2 more.  I have 3 characters needing 2 of the last token and in one case it has been 2 days since one dropped.
> 
> I'm not buying them. They can just wait.



Absolutely.  This isn't random.  They are messing with the game to try to get people to pay them more.  I'm honestly on the threshold of quitting because of this behavior.  I'm not buying them from Merlin.  Ariel & Eric will just have to go at it for a few more weeks until the last of Crikee's item drops.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Absolutely.  This isn't random.  They are messing with the game to try to get people to pay them more.  I'm honestly on the threshold of quitting because of this behavior.  I'm not buying them from Merlin.  Ariel & Eric will just have to go at it for a few more weeks until the last of Crikee's item drops.


I have no issue with buying tokens from Merlin.  I have over 40,000 in elixirs just sitting around doing absolutely nothing.  They're in the game to be used... why wouldn't I use them?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I have no issue with buying tokens from Merlin.  I have over 40,000 in elixirs just sitting around doing absolutely nothing.  They're in the game to be used... why wouldn't I use them?



It's more the fact that they are playing with the drops.  It always felt like they were, but I kind of figured it was just my impatience at the end.  But it's pretty clear that's not the case.  So they will get you to buy them from Merlin.  Then make it so you need elixir for something important and push you to spend. It's just annoying.  If they put 10% of their effort into tricking people to spend money into the actual game play (like making it more interesting, creative, etc.) I'd actually be more willing to give them real money.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> It's more the fact that they are playing with the drops.  It always felt like they were, but I kind of figured it was just my impatience at the end.  But it's pretty clear that's not the case.  So they will get you to buy them from Merlin.  Then make it so you need elixir for something important and push you to spend. It's just annoying.  If they put 10% of their effort into tricking people to spend money into the actual game play (like making it more interesting, creative, etc.) I'd actually be more willing to give them real money.


Trouble is that we haven't had anything important to spend elixir on in forever.  And it's not like I'm buying ten of any particular token, so even if I buy 3 tokens at 350 each, that's only a little over a thousand in otherwise useless elixir.


----------



## CallieMar

I’ve recently returned from a lovely vacation, so the game had been on the back burner for a while. I logged in every day to continue my streak and played a little bit during breaks but honestly it was nice to take a bit of a break. I missed out on LeFou just by a few thousand EC and I probably would have gotten him if I had played regularly, but I’m fine with that. Just got the Barnstormer, not sure if I will keep pushing for the extra gems or just stock up on dippers and comb. Still working on welcoming Dumbo and leveling up characters.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Yes.  These lazy interns really have taken the easy way out and therefore sapped any fun that used to be part of the game.  Endlessly collecting common tokens to level someone up is mind numbing.  And to think there was a time when it didn't take 100 tokens times seven characters to get them all to level 10.  Idiots.





mmmears said:


> It's really obnoxious at this point.  Remember when it wasn't the common token that was the problem when getting characters from L5 to L6?  It is now.  Or so says Timothy and the Ringmaster.  Ugh.



Come on you two, why so negative? Sure none of us were excited about the “balancing” of characters (aka increasing requirements), but they told us it was because of exciting changes coming in the future!  Sure we’ve been waiting and waiting and waiting, but do you really think they’re not gonna come thru on that promise? All I know is that I can’t wait for these exciting changes and think they’re gonna be so incredible, that I’m hurrying to leveled everyone up, before they “balance” characters again. Beyond excited for future movie events like Bedknobs and Broomsticks or Saludos Amigos! Gonna be well worth the 1000 item requirement to level those characters from 9 to 10


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Come on you two, why so negative? Sure none of us were excited about the “balancing” of characters (aka increasing requirements), but they told us it was because of exciting changes coming in the future!  Sure we’ve been waiting and waiting and waiting, but do you really think they’re not gonna come thru on that promise? All I know is that I can’t wait for these exciting changes and think they’re gonna be so incredible, that I’m hurrying to leveled everyone up, before they “balance” characters again. Beyond excited for future movie events like Bedknobs and Broomsticks or Saludos Amigos! Gonna be well worth the 1000 item requirement to level those characters from 9 to 10


Can't even say for sure that the balancing is the reason for these ridiculous goddamn 100 token requirements.  Nor can I say that they're trying to stall for time between events, because it's clear that isn't their plan.  So what is the point, exactly?  It's like they took the original code when they started this for BH6 and just kept with it.


----------



## Haley R

I got an email yesterday from the interns in response to my dr. Facilier drop rates lol. Better late than never? They literally told me the drop rates are random and there’s nothing they can do about it. Hmmmm, maybe make it so they aren’t random?


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> I got an email yesterday from the interns in response to my dr. Facilier drop rates lol. Better late than never? They literally told me the drop rates are random and there’s nothing they can do about it. Hmmmm, maybe make it so they aren’t random?


Of course they are random.  Says so right there in the email.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> I got an email yesterday from the interns in response to my dr. Facilier drop rates lol. Better late than never? They literally told me the drop rates are random and there’s nothing they can do about it. Hmmmm, maybe make it so they aren’t random?



Yeah... random...


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I know luck won't be on my side, but I really really want this update to be permanent content.  I fly out for vacation on Wednesday, and will be completely off-grid - no internet, cell service, electricity, etc.  So by the time I get home I'll be 1.5 weeks behind everyone else on starting the event.  That means it will be impossible to complete the event...


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I was hoping they’d add characters from Moana at some point, but I’m going to Disney World in 3 weeks and I was really hoping there wouldn’t be an event going on while I’m there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> Admittedly Moana is not my favorite movie, but I'm having difficulty thinking of 7 characters, unless they include her parents?
> 
> So far I have Moana, Maui, Hei Hei, The pig, the shiny crab.  Would they have zombie grandmother?



Her dad/the chief?  he was pretty important to the story

Her mom?  

Te Fiti?

The Kakamora?  (probably be the tapper event)


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I feel like I remember hearing that you can claim a missed calendar reward - anyone know how many missed days you can claim or if there's an associated cost?  I realized I'm going to miss a legendary chest if this upcoming announcement is an event - and I'm still missing lots of characters from some of the older events since I don't gamble on legendary chests.  It would be nice if I could get that chest when I get back to the technological world if it's from a set I haven't completed - getting any daily gem rewards would be nice too.  Oh well, vacay will be worth missing out on the event


----------



## 2010_Bride

supernova said:


> My sticking point has been getting the last two Dumbo hats to drop so I can level him to 5.  Took two damn days for two hats.  And they aren't even available through Merlin.
> 
> And now to brighten everyone's day... a sheep jumping rope



Thank you for the sheep jumping rope. It was a nice distraction from the mind numbing common token grind!


----------



## mmmears

I think I'm one of the last ones here, but I finally got the Barnstormer attraction just now.  I decided to not get stressed about it and just play when I felt like it, and I guess I was lucky.  Oh, and that last ear hat for Crikee just turned up, too, so Ariel and Eric can stop doing whatever it was they were doing in my park.


----------



## hopemax

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I know luck won't be on my side, but I really really want this update to be permanent content.  I fly out for vacation on Wednesday, and will be completely off-grid - no internet, cell service, electricity, etc.  So by the time I get home I'll be 1.5 weeks behind everyone else on starting the event.  That means it will be impossible to complete the event...



I have done this in the past.  Missing the start of the event is WAY BETTER than missing the middle or end.  You know how when you are playing and there are 3 days here, and two days there when you have nothing to do?  When you miss the beginning, you don't have that.  You just start and play hard all the way through.  Set timers, play during middle of the night potty breaks, etc.  You have to be very careful not to send people on long tasks, right before you need them.  The good news is that the steps will already posted here, reddit and/or the Wiki.  You may have to judiciously use gems to speed through a task or Welcome a character, so that a long task can be run overnight.  You may need to use gems to purchase the final items needed to get the last character Welcomed in time.  But it can be done.

I completed most of the Wreck-It-Ralph event on my Windows game without being able to play for 8 days in the middle of it, when we went to Japan.  "Most" because I failed to get Ariel's comfy costume, but I didn't care about that one. 

I'm actually going to miss the start of this one.  We leave for London on Saturday, so I won't be able to start this event until late, the following Sunday (on my Windows game).  Annoyed because I am going to miss a week of movie theater videos, and I need every gem I can get in order to get the 500 we'll need to welcome the two Premium characters.  I'm already giving up having gems for the float and building.  I am sitting on 340 currently.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

hopemax said:


> I have done this in the past.  Missing the start of the event is WAY BETTER than missing the middle or end.  You know how when you are playing and there are 3 days here, and two days there when you have nothing to do?  When you miss the beginning, you don't have that.  You just start and play hard all the way through.  Set timers, play during middle of the night potty breaks, etc.  You have to be very careful not to send people on long tasks, right before you need them.  The good news is that the steps will already posted here, reddit and/or the Wiki.  You may have to judiciously use gems to speed through a task or Welcome a character, so that a long task can be run overnight.  You may need to use gems to purchase the final items needed to get the last character Welcomed in time.  But it can be done.
> 
> I completed most of the Wreck-It-Ralph event on my Windows game without being able to play for 8 days in the middle of it, when we went to Japan.  "Most" because I failed to get Ariel's comfy costume, but I didn't care about that one.
> 
> I'm actually going to miss the start of this one.  We leave for London on Saturday, so I won't be able to start this event until late Sunday (on my Windows game).  Annoyed because I am going to miss a week of movie theater videos, and I need every gem I can get in order to get the 500 we'll need to welcome the two Premium characters.  I'm already giving up having gems for the float and building.  I am sitting on 340 currently.



Hopefully I can dedicate enough time to this when I get back to get caught up! There's a slim chance I'll have brief access to internet on Thursday before we head off-grid, which would allow me to start the event and then play offline while gone.  I know you can't unlock new characters while offline, but at least I could work on the first character, welcome the first premium, and start getting EC.  Fingers crossed I do get that brief internet access.

Best of luck to you on finishing the event too.  More importantly enjoy London!  My first time out of the country was to live in London for a semester so it will always be a special city to me!


----------



## hopemax

LeiaSOS13 said:


> Hopefully I can dedicate enough time to this when I get back to get caught up! There's a slim chance I'll have brief access to internet on Thursday before we head off-grid, which would allow me to start the event and then play offline while gone.  I know you can't unlock new characters while offline, but at least I could work on the first character, welcome the first premium, and start getting EC.  Fingers crossed I do get that brief internet access.
> 
> Best of luck to you on finishing the event too.  More importantly enjoy London!  My first time out of the country was to live in London for a semester so it will always be a special city to me!



This is our 2nd visit to London.  The first, I missed the start of the Beauty and the Beast event in my Windows game, actually.  Do you have any favorite restaurants that might still be around or neighborhoods to check out?  The first trip, we did a bunch of tourist attractions.  This trip we have a few of those, but mostly are just rambling around the city, checking out markets and just exploring.  My DH is a big soccer/football fan, so the reason for this trip is so that he can go see his team (Blackburn) play at Queens Park Rangers on Good Friday.

Do you mind sharing where you are going, that takes you off the grid?  No Starbucks or McDonalds to get 30 minutes of wi-fi somewhere?


----------



## mshanson3121

Maybe this was already discussed, but did anyone else find the clue about the future, with the bee event? 

Apparently one of the future attractions is going to be a Western Arcade. 

So...tower challenge? Timed event? And what movie tie in?


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> Maybe this was already discussed, but did anyone else find the clue about the future, with the bee event?
> 
> Apparently one of the future attractions is going to be a Western Arcade.
> 
> So...tower challenge? Timed event? And what movie tie in?


Bee event ends in 4 hours. Western arcade is in the platinum chests.  Quite confused here...


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> Bee event ends in 4 hours. Western arcade is in the platinum chests.  Quite confused here...



I didn't realize it was in the chests, so thought it was something upcoming.


----------



## mshanson3121

Meanwhile, only 1.5 hours left and I cannot find the last bee. They're doing a phenomenal job of hiding it so I can't get my ride .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hopefully we don't need Dumbo for the next event as my drops have been horrible.... at 30/40 for the flagpole and a whopping 13/30 for the ear hats


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully we don't need Dumbo for the next event as my drops have been horrible.... at 30/40 for the flagpole and a whopping 13/30 for the ear hats



For me I still need ear hats I have everything else as long I don’t level Timmy again lol


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully we don't need Dumbo for the next event as my drops have been horrible.... at 30/40 for the flagpole and a whopping 13/30 for the ear hats



Same. And mine are worse. I'm at 2/40 and 0/30. No idea what's going on.


----------



## supernova

You all seem quite stressed over your Dumbo drops.

To help ease your minds, here is an itchy cat taking a nap...


----------



## luther10

Anyone annoyed by Dumbo's choice of location for flying??? Why the heck is he flying in Frontierland but not in Fantasyland over the circus tents?  I spent all this time relocating rides to fit Dumbo the attraction in front of the tents, and Dumb Dumb decides to go against the flow... Ahhhhh... I wish the Ringmaster would talk some sense into Dumbo and put him back where he belongs...


----------



## KPach525

Moana confirmed:
Moana, Maui, Chief, Mom, Grandma, HeiHei, and Pua


----------



## hopemax

Reddit is following the livestream, I am following Reddit.

Moana Event

Chief Tui (Moana's Father)
Grandma Tala (Premium)
Sina (Moana's Mother)
Pua
Moana
Maui
Hei Hei (Premium)

Moana Comfy Costume

Float - Boat w/ Hei Hei

Attractions -
Moana's Boat
Kakamora's Boat
Homecoming Celebration Stage (there is a Moana show in HKDL, so I'm guessing that is where this is from)
Tamatoa's Lair

4 new concession stands


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> Anyone annoyed by Dumbo's choice of location for flying??? Why the heck is he flying in Frontierland but not in Fantasyland over the circus tents?  I spent all this time relocating rides to fit Dumbo the attraction in front of the tents, and Dumb Dumb decides to go against the flow... Ahhhhh... I wish the Ringmaster would talk some sense into Dumbo and put him back where he belongs...



Sadly, since The games refusal to open more land, I gave up caring about park layout awhile ago, but can see how you can find it annoying. The thing that I’m finding annoying about Dumbo is that it usually takes a few taps to click on him because of the way/speed he is flying at. Kinda reminds me of how annoying it can be to clicking on Tinker bell when she’s flying around the castle, but to a lesser degree. Also not sure if he just does it for the parachute job, which is the only job I send him on, since that’s the only item he collects for. Not even sure if he collects anything else, at level 3, since I have a surplus of RingMaster and Timothy items atm?


----------



## Arundal

Rewatched Moana this afternoon, forgot how cute is is.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> You all seem quite stressed over your Dumbo drops.
> 
> To help ease your minds, here is an itchy cat taking a nap...


Meanwhile here’s me over here scrounging to get 250k magic to build baloo’s attraction lol


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Meanwhile here’s me over here scrounging to get 250k magic to build baloo’s attraction lol


Please don't stress over magic.  To help easy your worry, here is a suspicious spider...


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Please don't stress over magic.  To help easy your worry, here is a suspicious spider...


Lol I’ve never seen that one before


----------



## Windwaker4444

luther10 said:


> Anyone annoyed by Dumbo's choice of location for flying??? Why the heck is he flying in Frontierland but not in Fantasyland over the circus tents?  I spent all this time relocating rides to fit Dumbo the attraction in front of the tents, and Dumb Dumb decides to go against the flow... Ahhhhh... I wish the Ringmaster would talk some sense into Dumbo and put him back where he belongs...


I agree.  Is that the same path Jafar's parrot (can't think of his name) travels?  I don't like the characters I have to chase either.  Wall-e and Eve air dancing in circles is the worst!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> I agree.  Is that the same path Jafar's parrot (can't think of his name) travels?  I don't like the characters I have to chase either.  Wall-e and Eve air dancing in circles is the worst!!


Thank goodness I haven't needed that task in over two years.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I agree.  Is that the same path Jafar's parrot (can't think of his name) travels?  I don't like the characters I have to chase either.  Wall-e and Eve air dancing in circles is the worst!!


I hate trying to tap on Nani when she's running around like her head's been cut off


----------



## mmmears

I hate trying to catch Tink flying around the castle.  I keep opening up the castle instead.


----------



## 10CJ

Not really ready for another event but excited for Moana. When does it start? How long is it?


----------



## LeiaSOS13

hopemax said:


> This is our 2nd visit to London.  The first, I missed the start of the Beauty and the Beast event in my Windows game, actually.  Do you have any favorite restaurants that might still be around or neighborhoods to check out?  The first trip, we did a bunch of tourist attractions.  This trip we have a few of those, but mostly are just rambling around the city, checking out markets and just exploring.  My DH is a big soccer/football fan, so the reason for this trip is so that he can go see his team (Blackburn) play at Queens Park Rangers on Good Friday.
> 
> Do you mind sharing where you are going, that takes you off the grid?  No Starbucks or McDonalds to get 30 minutes of wi-fi somewhere?



So I was a poor college kid when I lived in London - so I mostly ate in the cafeteria since the meal plan was part of my study abroad package.  However, I remember eating at Da Mario on Gloucester Rd in Kensington - great pizza.  If I remember correctly this was one of Princess Diana's favorite restaurants. As for markets there are lots of great ones - Camden Town and Portobello Road (from Bedknobs & Broomsticks! and it really is a huge antique market) are the top ones I think of.  There always seemed to be festivals or fairs along the Thames that I enjoyed. Kew Observatory is really neat. King's Cross Station has a Platform 9 3/4 if you're an HP fan.  Paddington Station has a statue of paddington bear.  There's just a ton of stuff to see and do in the area really.  Then there's always day trip options outside London - Stonehenge, Leeds Castle, Brighton Beach, etc.

I'm going on a 10 day jungle trek in Guatemala - so unless the monkeys have wifi I think I'm going to be out of luck!  I'm visiting a bunch of mayan ruins that are off the main tourist trail since they require trekking through the jungle to get to them.


----------



## hopemax

LeiaSOS13 said:


> So I was a poor college kid when I lived in London - so I mostly ate in the cafeteria since the meal plan was part of my study abroad package.  However, I remember eating at Da Mario on Gloucester Rd in Kensington - great pizza.  If I remember correctly this was one of Princess Diana's favorite restaurants. As for markets there are lots of great ones - Camden Town and Portobello Road (from Bedknobs & Broomsticks! and it really is a huge antique market) are the top ones I think of.  There always seemed to be festivals or fairs along the Thames that I enjoyed. Kew Observatory is really neat. King's Cross Station has a Platform 9 3/4 if you're an HP fan.  Paddington Station has a statue of paddington bear.  There's just a ton of stuff to see and do in the area really.  Then there's always day trip options outside London - Stonehenge, Leeds Castle, Brighton Beach, etc.
> 
> I'm going on a 10 day jungle trek in Guatemala - so unless the monkeys have wifi I think I'm going to be out of luck!  I'm visiting a bunch of mayan ruins that are off the main tourist trail since they require trekking through the jungle to get to them.



That sounds awesome!  I just finished reading (I started it like 2 years ago, but had like 4 chapters left) the Lost City of Z, and then since I was on a role, The Lost City of the Monkey God.  I really would love to visit Mayan ruins, but I'm not sure I have jungle trekking in me.  I was an engineering student in college, so we weren't required to take as many "liberal arts" classes as the rest of the students, but the one thing I did take, and loved, was the set of courses for archaeology of the Americas.

We did go to Portobello Road on our first trip, and did the Harry Potter stuff at King's Cross.  Camden Town is on our market to do list for this trip.  And we are staying in a Holiday Inn near the Gloucester Rd tube stop in Kensington.  So if we get a craving for pizza, we know where to go.   Thanks!


----------



## mara512

Well the good news is I managed to get the Barnstormer with 2.5 hours left. Bad news is I am still grinding away to get the Darling children so I haven’t started Dumbo yet.  Half way to welcoming Michael.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

hopemax said:


> That sounds awesome!  I just finished reading (I started it like 2 years ago, but had like 4 chapters left) the Lost City of Z, and then since I was on a role, The Lost City of the Monkey God.  I really would love to visit Mayan ruins, but I'm not sure I have jungle trekking in me.  I was an engineering student in college, so we weren't required to take as many "liberal arts" classes as the rest of the students, but the one thing I did take, and loved, was the set of courses for archaeology of the Americas.
> 
> We did go to Portobello Road on our first trip, and did the Harry Potter stuff at King's Cross.  Camden Town is on our market to do list for this trip.  And we are staying in a Holiday Inn near the Gloucester Rd tube stop in Kensington.  So if we get a craving for pizza, we know where to go.   Thanks!


I'm an engineer too! I've always had a love of ancient cultures, and ever since my first trip out of the country the travel bug has had a firm hold on me.  This will be my first big trekking trip - and fortunately we have mules to carry all the gear so I only need to carry my day pack (water, camera, sunblock, etc.).

I actually lived in Kensington not far from where you're staying so can give some other local options for that area.  I was at Richmond The American International University over on St. Alban's Grove.  The Peter Pan statue is in Kensington Gardens not far from there too.  The Orangery at Kensington Palace is also a good place for afternoon tea.  There's a restaurant called Launceston Place near there also that I was too poor to eat at, but Hugh Grant was spotted there at least a couple of times when I was living there - some of the ladies I lived with learned to recognize his car when he was there and would find a reason to go down the road to the store and stroll past it hoping to catch a glance at him!  The Sandwich Shop right there on Gloucester was my go to place when I was sick of cafeteria food - great sandwiches my fav was a cucumber and lox cream cheese sub.  After 5pm all subs left were only £1. I was about to recommend visiting the Kensington Roof Gardens, but just looked it up to give you the address and found out they closed it to the public last year - which is a shame as it was a beautiful garden on the rooftop of a building complete with fountains and flamingos!  The Natural History Museum is cool and nearby.  You can always attend Holy Communion at Westminster Abbey - great way to get into the church without all the tourists and for free.  Did I mention London has an endless supply of things to do?!  I could just keep listing things all night!


----------



## mshanson3121

hopemax said:


> Reddit is following the livestream, I am following Reddit.
> 
> Moana Event
> 
> Chief Tui (Moana's Father)
> Grandma Tala (Premium)
> Sina (Moana's Mother)
> Pua
> Moana
> Maui
> Hei Hei (Premium)
> 
> Moana Comfy Costume
> 
> Float - Boat w/ Hei Hei
> 
> Attractions -
> Moana's Boat
> Kakamora's Boat
> Homecoming Celebration Stage (there is a Moana show in HKDL, so I'm guessing that is where this is from)
> Tamatoa's Lair
> 
> 4 new concession stands



And where the heck are we supposed to put all that?!


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> Please don't stress over magic.  To help easy your worry, here is a suspicious spider...


----------



## Windwaker4444

mshanson3121 said:


> And where the heck are we supposed to put all that?!


Ikr?  For me, I'm going to store BH6 and use their land for awhile.  It's under the roller coaster, so I will have easy access during the event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone notice, who watched the livestream, that there was a dwarf in the task bar?  I wonder if the Snow White group are going to assist in the event.  Grumpy still hasn't earned his keep yet, in my opinion.  Actually, he'll be paying off that 'get Grumpy tokens' from those crazy chests for a long long time.  That wound still has not fully healed.  Just in case, anyone who has Snow White characters in progress, may want to focus on them until we know for sure.


----------



## xthebowdenx

I had made up my mind to go ahead and delete the game. But first, I was going to burn through all my gems and elixers. Now I own the three missing attractions from my collection...


----------



## Aces86

I loved the Moana movie. Really annoyed they haven’t opened more land though.  More stuff to storage I suppose!


----------



## Haley R

I finally got enough magic for baloo’s attraction so now I’m at around 10k


----------



## karmstr112

Just sent Cri-Kee on his 24 hour upgrade while Ariel and Eric have been sent home to reflect on their scandalous behavior. The rest are grinding tokens while the parade marches by.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Interested in the Moana event - though find it odd to do it now before they have opened the big plot of water in the upper left given that most of Moana took place on the open water

On the plus side I just got the Mayor up to level 10 so I can stop grinding for those tokens!


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I watched Moana on Blu-ray last night in anticipation of the upcoming event. First time seeing it since it was in theaters in November 2016.

I gutted the layout of my Kingdom a few months ago, and don't even bother caring about how it looks anymore. These days I only have an attraction in my kingdom if it's required for a character to complete a task, or if I can potentially get a token from it. There's just not enough room to display everything, and it's a pain trying to search for golden scarabs, etc. when the kingdom is cluttered.


----------



## Haley R

Well poo....I have 5k magic and I need 350k for kaa’s jungle gym


----------



## luther10

Started watching Moana for the first time last night in bed, and I only lasted 15-20 minutes before I fell asleep, lol...  There were a lot of singing in the beginning, and Moana's parents did have a bit of screen time too, especially the father...
Grandma was acting funny, she was always by herself and only Moana was noticing her...  The pig was kinda of cute and I don't mind him/her in the character set...  That bird was a funny one though, it swallowed a nut and spitted it back out...


----------



## Haley R

luther10 said:


> Started watching Moana for the first time last night in bed, and I only lasted 15-20 minutes before I fell asleep, lol...  There were a lot of singing in the beginning, and Moana's parents did have a bit of screen time too, especially the father...
> Grandma was acting funny, she was always by herself and only Moana was noticing her...  The pig was kinda of cute and I don't mind him/her in the character set...  That bird was a funny one though, it swallowed a nut and spitted it back out...


Hei Hei is the best character in that whole movie. I’m guessing you didn’t get to the part where he’s on the boat? That’s my favorite part


----------



## AJGolden1013

Is it just me?  This game, while cute and full of Disney lovely, is getting to be too tedious and dare I say boring in a way.  Also this is a statement coming from someone who LIKES the tower challenges and LOOKS FORWARD TO THEM!!!.  Why do we keep having event after event.  I just need a break!

*rant over, off to try and get as many tokens as possible for Tiana and her friends!*


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Why do we keep having event after event.
> *rant over


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
*reply over


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Hei Hei is the best character in that whole movie. I’m guessing you didn’t get to the part where he’s on the boat? That’s my favorite part


There's a boat?  It must have been sometime after the sixth minute.  I was asleep after the first five.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> There's a boat?  It must have been sometime after the sixth minute.  I was asleep after the first five.


Lol I like Moana. I think the songs are a lot better than Frozen. It’s not my favorite movie by any means but I’ll watch it. Dh and I just watched Smallfoot over the weekend. I had already seen it and wanted him to watch it. That movie has really good songs too


----------



## karmstr112

Great timing, just got the Western Arcade from a chest!


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> Great timing, just got the Western Arcade from a chest!


Three attractions await me in the chests.  So today I got a planter.


----------



## KPach525

Just sent Ariel and Eric home to let their eventual baby gestate. Still short 7 lucky lanterns to finish up Cri-Kee, but also 3 hours away from Dumbo flying in and 1 ear hat away from his level 2. 

Been lazy with PatF tokens, been lazy with the game in general, but here I am. 

Actually really excited for Moana, it’s definitely a new favorite of mine. Though still many classics I’d like to see added.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I've had good luck with my last two platinum chests. I pulled Western Arcade from last week's reward streak platinum, and this morning I finally got Splash Mountain. What I really want is Steamboat Willie, though.


----------



## Mattimation

KPach525 said:


> Just sent Ariel and Eric home to let their eventual baby gestate.



I guess that means we have a "Little Mermaid 2: Return to the Sea" event coming up soon!


----------



## PrincessP

I liked the movie....Moana and that it is the next event. I would like the event more if they waited a few more weeks, though.  My happiest moments in the game recently definitely weren’t during events....I love the Dumbo storyline content, getting Barnstormer, lucking out with getting Steamboat Willie.  And things like seeing Kanga/Roo hugging...Piglet with the little flower, Usula crafting her spells. The events....too time consuming.

I have made progress on PatF levels, but I certainly won’t have them all to 10 in the next couple of weeks. 

Eudora 10
Naveen ready for 10
Mama Odie/Louis ready for 9, gotta get gumbo
Charlotte/Tiana 8
Facilier 7



TheMaxRebo said:


> Interested in the Moana event - though find it odd to do it now before they have opened the big plot of water in the upper left given that most of Moana took place on the open water



I was thinking the same thing about the water and Moana. Maybe they’ll surprise us??


----------



## Windwaker4444

Mattimation said:


> I guess that means we have a "Little Mermaid 2: Return to the Sea" event coming up soon!



Please don't encourage the interns.  I had to look at that disturbing moment for way too long.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> I liked the movie....Moana and that it is the next event. I would like the event more if they waited a few more weeks, though.  My happiest moments in the game recently definitely weren’t during events....I love the Dumbo storyline content, getting Barnstormer, lucking out with getting Steamboat Willie.  And things like seeing Kanga/Roo hugging...Piglet with the little flower, Usula crafting her spells. The events....too time consuming.
> 
> I have made progress on PatF levels, but I certainly won’t have them all to 10 in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Eudora 10
> Naveen ready for 10
> Mama Odie/Louis ready for 9, gotta get gumbo
> Charlotte/Tiana 8
> Facilier 7
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about the water and Moana. Maybe they’ll surprise us??


Which task has Piglet with a flower? Sounds cute.  As it stands now, he has been singing the Tigger song since the honey bee challenge ended in my game.  I like to keep my favorite characters out doing things.


----------



## PrincessP

Windwaker4444 said:


> Which task has Piglet with a flower? Sounds cute.  As it stands now, he has been singing the Tigger song since the honey bee challenge ended in my game.  I like to keep my favorite characters out doing things.



The task is a 24 hour one called “A Little Flower.”  Piglet holds a daisy kind of like an umbrella.  It is precious. The Pooh characters are some of my favorites.  Like you,  I have a few of my non-token earning characters out doing some of the cute, lengthy tasks. Eeyore floating on the water for 24 hrs is a fave, too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> The task is a 24 hour one called “A Little Flower.”  Piglet holds a daisy kind of like an umbrella.  It is precious. The Pooh characters are some of my favorites.  Like you,  I have a few of my non-token earning characters out doing some of the cute, lengthy tasks. Eeyore floating on the water for 24 hrs is a fave, too.


I love the Eeyore one too.  I always have him swimming around.  Do you know of any good Tigger ones that maybe have him bouncing around?  The Pooh collection is one of my favorites, so I try to keep them out.  Except for Kanga and Roo.  I keep them home in case someone want to visit with them.


----------



## PrincessP

Windwaker4444 said:


> I love the Eeyore one too.  I always have him swimming around.  Do you know of any good Tigger ones that maybe have him bouncing around?  The Pooh collection is one of my favorites, so I try to keep them out.  Except for Kanga and Roo.  I keep them home in case someone want to visit with them.



The only one I have found where you can actually see him bouncing is his hour long task, but I like to send them out on longer ones. I can’t recall if one of his Roo missions has the two of them bouncing together for a bit where you can actually see them.


----------



## Wdw1015

We haven’t heard when the update will be available or when the event will start, right?

Edit... just noticed the update is available now for iOS and it starts on the 18th.


----------



## KPach525

Wdw1015 said:


> We haven’t heard when the update will be available or when the event will start, right?
> 
> Edit... just noticed the update is available now for iOS and it starts on the 18th.


For those curious, I read the patch notes and no indication of re-balancing tucked into this update..


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> For those curious, I read the patch notes and no indication of re-balancing tucked into this update..


But.... but.... all of their big plans for future improvements... gone??


----------



## Arundal

It is Snow White group that appears to be helping as they were moved up top as well. That was early in my playing and didn’t get the Grumpy or the Wicked Witch is it.


----------



## 2wordsforyou

Hey! Y’all might have said this but I don’t want to read through 1300 pages lol I just leveled Tink up to 10 and now one of her tasks give me a token that I can’t find where it goes. It’s a weird black thing. Anyone have a clue what it is? Thanks!!


----------



## supernova

2wordsforyou said:


> Hey! Y’all might have said this but I don’t want to read through 1300 pages lol I just leveled Tink up to 10 and now one of her tasks give me a token that I can’t find where it goes. It’s a weird black thing. Anyone have a clue what it is? Thanks!!


Can you screenshot it for us?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> But.... but.... all of their big plans for future improvements... gone??



*NOPE!!! *They’re just so big that they are delayed a little longer and the longer they are delayed the better they’ll be.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> But.... but.... all of their big plans for future improvements... gone??


Nope. Nada. Zilch.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> But.... but.... all of their big plans for future improvements... gone??





mikegood2 said:


> *NOPE!!! *They’re just so big that they are delayed a little longer and the longer they are delayed the better they’ll be.



I for one am super excited for this new social aspect of the game. I hope it allows us to trade items between friends.  I can't wait to dump a load of lamps on @supernova that I have saved up.  Looks like I have 103 traffic lights, 136 hanging lanterns, and 66 fun fire hydrants.  Which do you need?


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I for one am super excited for this new social aspect of the game. I hope it allows us to trade items between friends.  I can't wait to dump a load of lamps on @supernova that I have saved up.  Looks like I have 103 traffic lights, 136 hanging lanterns, and 66 fun fire hydrants.  Which do you need?


Fortuitously, that is the exact list of items that I have never once won from a chest over these past three years!!!  If you truly have extras, I will be thrilled to take a few off your hands!


----------



## Osum

2wordsforyou said:


> Hey! Y’all might have said this but I don’t want to read through 1300 pages lol I just leveled Tink up to 10 and now one of her tasks give me a token that I can’t find where it goes. It’s a weird black thing. Anyone have a clue what it is? Thanks!!



The only black token I can think of that Tink would earn is a microbot. Of course, if that was it, you’d recognize it by the deeply felt hatred it would inspire. Lol.


----------



## Mattimation

Osum said:


> The only black token I can think of that Tink would earn is a microbot. Of course, if that was it, you’d recognize it by the deeply felt hatred it would inspire. Lol.



Or could it be Bagheera's hat? The quest for that unlocks at level 10


----------



## Osum

Yes, that’s far more likely! I assumed “thing” implied a non-hat token, and you know what they say about assuming.


----------



## mmmears

Reading here today and about to go find Piglet and Eeyore and send them out on those long, cute quests.


----------



## mikegood2

The only thing I know right now is I'm not ready for another event yet. For anyone who is, that's great, but I just can't get excited anymore. Especially if they're only giving us 2 weeks between them. Now if they were doing something different with them, maybe, but let's be honest, every event is the same as the last one, but with a different movie. They replace the previous 7 characters, 4 attractions, 4 stand and 4 decorations with a new set of 7 characters, 4 attractions, 4 stand and 4 decorations. We get excited about the new content and start collecting items and a few days later people start posting that they are welcoming the new player and you realize your drop rates suck and your only about half way completed. Then you get to spend the next day or two frustrated that things aren't dropping for you and you feel like your falling farther and farther behind. But don't worry, in a week your gonna hit a character time wall and have nothing new for a few days and laugh that you felt like you were so far behind.  And don't get me started on the idiots who will complain that they didn't release enough land! Talk about self entitled people who think that the game "owes" them something as silly as releasing enough land to accommodate whatever new items they add. That would just be crazy.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> The only thing I know right now is I'm not ready for another event yet. For anyone who is, that's great, but I just can't get excited anymore. Especially if they're only giving us 2 weeks between them. Now if they were doing something different with them, maybe, but let's be honest, every event is the same as the last one, but with a different movie. They replace the previous 7 characters, 4 attractions, 4 stand and 4 decorations with a new set of 7 characters, 4 attractions, 4 stand and 4 decorations. We get excited about the new content and start collecting items and a few days later people start posting that they are welcoming the new player and you realize your drop rates suck and your only about half way completed. Then you get to spend the next day or two frustrated that things aren't dropping for you and you feel like your falling farther and farther behind. But don't worry, in a week your gonna hit a character time wall and have nothing new for a few days and laugh that you felt like you were so far behind.  And don't get me started on the idiots who will complain that they didn't release enough land! Talk about self entitled people who think that the game "owes" them something as silly as releasing enough land to accommodate whatever new items they add. That would just be crazy.


*slow clap*
Couldn’t have said it better


----------



## Windwaker4444

I also was hoping for a little more time.  Now I'm afraid to level up anyone else for fear of token crossover.  Guess, this is where I'll be at for the next few days, just collecting tokens and hopefully maxing them out so they will be ready to level up when I know it is safe.

Naveen ready for 10
Tiana lv 7
Charlotte lv 8
Dr. F lv 6
Louis lv 8
Mama O lv 8
The only one I completed in that set was Eudora.
Dumbo lv 3 ( one ear away from lv 4 that just will not drop..been 2 days now)
Ringmaster lv 7
Timothy lv 7
LeFou lv 5

I don't think I've ever gone into a new event with so many characters from the previous event before.  The gumbo is really slowing me down.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Too many messages above to reply to...but...Ha ha ha!!!!!  The commentary on the "future enhancements" is seriously hilarious.  You guys should put on a show.  Oh wait, I think you just did.  As always, thanks for the giggles!!!!


----------



## PrincessP

@Windwaker4444 Roo and Tigger do have a very cute 24 hour bouncing task called “Bouncing Competition.”  Found it today. 



mikegood2 said:


> The only thing I know right now is I'm not ready for another event yet. For anyone who is, that's great, but I just can't get excited anymore. Especially if they're only giving us 2 weeks between them. Now if they were doing something different with them, maybe, but let's be honest, every event is the same as the last one, but with a different movie........And don't get me started on the idiots who will complain that they didn't release enough land! Talk about self entitled people who think that the game "owes" them something as silly as releasing enough land to accommodate whatever new items they add. That would just be crazy.


 
LOL. Your entire post...

it’s the best thing we’ll get from the Moana event.  Thanks for the laugh before the frustration begins.


----------



## Haley R

So I need 350k for my next attraction, but I just can't help myself and I have to max out my characters lol. I'm maxing Chip right now (or Dale?). Will Moana stuff have its own currency or will we need magic?


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> @Windwaker4444 Roo and Tigger do have a very cute 24 hour bouncing task called “Bouncing Competition.”  Found it today.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Your entire post...
> 
> it’s the best thing we’ll get from the Moana event.  Thanks for the laugh before the frustration begins.


Thx.  I'll give thst one a try.  I usually keep Roo at home since he has meetings with the kids sometimes.  It's nice to see the characters out and about doing things as I collect magic.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> So I need 350k for my next attraction, but I just can't help myself and I have to max out my characters lol. I'm maxing Chip right now (or Dale?). Will Moana stuff have its own currency or will we need magic?


I bet it'll be event currency.   I usually amass a lot of magic during events. Did you get Chip/Dale's Treehouse yet?


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I bet it'll be event currency.   I usually amass a lot of magic during events. Did you get Chip/Dale's Treehouse yet?


No I don't think I have their treehouse. Does it cost gems? With how often the events are I can't ever use gems on anything besides events and I barely scrape by as it is. I currently have around 220.


----------



## KPach525

I finally figured out what change they snuck into this update: they removed Ringmaster and Timothy tokens from the chests. But I did manage to get both from level 3 to level 7 without having to collect any.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I finally figured out what change they snuck into this update: they removed Ringmaster and Timothy tokens from the chests. But I did manage to get both from level 3 to level 7 without having to collect any.


Wish they'd include Dumbo in there.  I have needed two more hats to level him up for literally four days now.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Wish they'd include Dumbo in there.  I have needed two more hats to level him up for literally four days now.



I am still working to collect enough Dumbo hats just to welcome to say nothing of leveling him. Think I still need 11.


----------



## Haley R

I have two kids that want to ride my next attraction that I haven’t built yet...sorry kids, you’re gonna be disappointed for a long time


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I have two kids that want to ride my next attraction that I haven’t built yet...sorry kids, you’re gonna be disappointed for a long time



Remember all in good time. All long term players have been through that section and it just takes time you will get there. It would help more if they would stop changing how many tokens you have to collect making thing harder and longer. Just keep collecting, playing and you will get there.


----------



## tasmith1993

Haley R said:


> I have two kids that want to ride my next attraction that I haven’t built yet...sorry kids, you’re gonna be disappointed for a long time


I had that problem for a long time during jungle book as well


----------



## xthebowdenx

KPach525 said:


> I finally figured out what change they snuck into this update: they removed Ringmaster and Timothy tokens from the chests. But I did manage to get both from level 3 to level 7 without having to collect any.


The bronze chests used to drop dumbo common tokens (2 actually) and those have been removed as well. Also instead of dropping two roses, they only drop one. I think it’s totally BS that they made that change as well as taking Timothy and Ringmaster tokens out.


----------



## Haley R

tasmith1993 said:


> I had that problem for a long time during jungle book as well


I don’t mind waiting to collect magic but having two kids waiting for a ride is kind of ridiculous. They shouldn’t have them wanting to ride something that isn’t even built yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, finally welcoming Dumbo - so glad to get that done before the event starts


----------



## supernova

xthebowdenx said:


> The bronze chests used to drop dumbo common tokens (2 actually) and those have been removed as well. Also instead of dropping two roses, they only drop one. I think it’s totally BS that they made that change as well as taking Timothy and Ringmaster tokens out.


I would imagine the chest changes were made to make room for the upcoming Moana tokens.  Although with this semester's crop of interns, who the hell knows.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wish they'd include Dumbo in there.  I have needed two more hats to level him up for literally four days now.



Not as bad for me, but having the same issue. My level 4 Dumbo has been at 7/8 ear hats for over a day now. Think it's been 5 or 6 drop cycles with no drops now? I know it’s a legendary item and how chance/probability works, but there has to be something else to it. Are they lowering the drop percents for that last item (or two)? It sure looks that way.



xthebowdenx said:


> The bronze chests used to drop dumbo common tokens (2 actually) and those have been removed as well. Also instead of dropping two roses, they only drop one. I think it’s totally BS that they made that change as well as taking Timothy and Ringmaster tokens out.



Yep adding those tokens was a one step forward move and removing/reducing them is the two steps back.



supernova said:


> I would imagine the chest changes were made to make room for the upcoming Moana tokens.  Although with this semester's crop of interns, who the hell knows.



I would hope so and that would actually make sense. I was actually really happy and shockingly praised them when they added items back. That said, I have very little trust/faith in them and wouldn’t be suprised if they didn’t add Moana tokens. Hope I’m wrong, but I guess we’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## mmmears

KPach525 said:


> I finally figured out what change they snuck into this update: they removed Ringmaster and Timothy tokens from the chests. But I did manage to get both from level 3 to level 7 without having to collect any.



So annoying.  They finally made the chests worth opening and then they take even this away.  



xthebowdenx said:


> The bronze chests used to drop dumbo common tokens (2 actually) and those have been removed as well. Also instead of dropping two roses, they only drop one. I think it’s totally BS that they made that change as well as taking Timothy and Ringmaster tokens out.



Ugh.  All this is doing is making the game slower and much more tedious.  Not more interesting or fun.


----------



## rr333

Finally got everything to welcome Dumbo... would you welcome him now or wait til after the event?
All my SW characters are level 9 or 10.


----------



## Arundal

rr333 said:


> Finally got everything to welcome Dumbo... would you welcome him now or wait til after the event?
> All my SW characters are level 9 or 10.



I would wait to see if his tokens interfere with ones you need for event, if not welcome him if you have time.


----------



## Mattimation

rr333 said:


> Finally got everything to welcome Dumbo... would you welcome him now or wait til after the event?
> All my SW characters are level 9 or 10.



I'm welcoming Dumbo now, since I figured he'd be done before I have all the tokens for the first Moana character. I'm not too worried about his tokens interfering with Moana tokens, since they usually require so few to get to level 2 - if Dumbo tokens do interfere, it won't take too long before they're maxed out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> No I don't think I have their treehouse. Does it cost gems? With how often the events are I can't ever use gems on anything besides events and I barely scrape by as it is. I currently have around 220.


I think it was a gem item.  It's kinda cute.  I always have a line of at least 4 kids waiting outside of it, then when they go in, they pop their heads out of each window.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I haven't done the update yet.  Trying to get as many Dumbo tokens as I can.  I can't believe they took those items away from the chests.  I actually thought that was a fantastic addition with the Dumbo update.  The whole thing is Dumb(o)...heh...did it again.  Can't stop the bad puns....


----------



## xthebowdenx

Well they apparently realized their mistake because there was an update and now they are back in the bronze chests.


----------



## mmmears

xthebowdenx said:


> Well they apparently realized their mistake because there was an update and now they are back in the bronze chests.



Yay!  I was wondering why I had 2 updates in one day.


----------



## lmmatooki

New layout! I believe I am only missing the dumbo attraction (because at first I didn't have room and now we are having an event so why bother) and the one we won in one of the mini-games.


----------



## lmmatooki

Part 2


----------



## lmmatooki

Aces86 said:


> I loved the Moana movie. Really annoyed they haven’t opened more land though.  More stuff to storage I suppose!


I just posted my layout, it may help you out for this event at least!


----------



## lmmatooki

Does anyone else think about how confused the characters would be after you move around your kingdom? Since they tend to stick around certain attractions and because the characters are very much so alive!


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I finally figured out what change they snuck into this update: they removed Ringmaster and Timothy tokens from the chests. But I did manage to get both from level 3 to level 7 without having to collect any.





xthebowdenx said:


> The bronze chests used to drop dumbo common tokens (2 actually) and those have been removed as well. Also instead of dropping two roses, they only drop one. I think it’s totally BS that they made that change as well as taking Timothy and Ringmaster tokens out.


Not true, actually.  All tokens are still there.  At least for me.  I just won 2x roses, 2x bundles, and a ring master hat.  So everything is still there.  Not sure why the two of you aren't seeing them.  Did you click on the black ear hat symbol with the question mark?  They show there.


----------



## Haley R

Windwaker4444 said:


> I think it was a gem item.  It's kinda cute.  I always have a line of at least 4 kids waiting outside of it, then when they go in, they pop their heads out of each window.


Haha that's funny!


----------



## DCNC

Windwaker4444 said:


> I love the Eeyore one too.  I always have him swimming around.  Do you know of any good Tigger ones that maybe have him bouncing around?  The Pooh collection is one of my favorites, so I try to keep them out.  Except for Kanga and Roo.  I keep them home in case someone want to visit with them.


Thanks for the tips on those cute tasks! I love the water ones so am happy to know Eeyore swims. I like having Baloo and Mowgli float and all of the seven dwarves washing up.


----------



## cpc7857

lmmatooki said:


> New layout! I believe I am only missing the dumbo attraction (because at first I didn't have room and now we are having an event so why bother) and the one we won in one of the mini-games.View attachment 395142View attachment 395143View attachment 395144View attachment 395145View attachment 395146View attachment 395147View attachment 395148View attachment 395149View attachment 395150


Oh my gosh, my Alice In Wonderland area is identical to yours.


----------



## lmmatooki

cpc7857 said:


> Oh my gosh, my Alice In Wonderland area is identical to yours.


I got some inspiration from this player for some of the areas and that's how I got my Alice in Wonderland area! 

https://imgur.com/a/Q8h9Tjz


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Not true, actually.  All tokens are still there.  At least for me.  I just won 2x roses, 2x bundles, and a ring master hat.  So everything is still there.  Not sure why the two of you aren't seeing them.  Did you click on the black ear hat symbol with the question mark?  They show there.


Maybe it was an Apple only issue? But it was definitely confirmed, I checked the black hat icon too. But then we got a second update this afternoon that put them back, so moot point now.


----------



## xthebowdenx

KPach525 said:


> Maybe it was an Apple only issue? But it was definitely confirmed, I checked the black hat icon too. But then we got a second update this afternoon that put them back, so moot point now.


I have an iPhone. So that may have been the issue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> I finally figured out what change they snuck into this update: they removed Ringmaster and Timothy tokens from the chests. But I did manage to get both from level 3 to level 7 without having to collect any.



I just got the featherx2 from a silver chest this morning and applied the update yesterday - so they must still be there, but maybe they made the chance of getting them lower?


----------



## KimRonRufus

Easter outfits are available for Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and Pluto. They would set me back a chunk of gems. Are they worth it? Do they do ANYTHING?


----------



## mikegood2

Sorry I didn’t start s list with any characters I already was using, before event began and sent out when the event started. Of the 148 characters that I had home, and had to return to find out who to use, here is my list of who collects EC.

Mickey Mouse
Daisy Duck
Donald Duck
Woody
Bullseye
Ham
Cinderella
Drizella
Will Turner
Mike Wazowski
Snow White
Grump
The Queen


----------



## minniesBFF

What time did the event officially start?  I got on a little after 10 am and my event countdown said I had 26 days and 2 hours left.  I thought this event was supposed to be 27 days long?  It just seemed odd.


----------



## Haley R

minniesBFF said:


> What time did the event officially start?  I got on a little after 10 am and my event countdown said I had 26 days and 2 hours left.  I thought this event was supposed to be 27 days long?  It just seemed odd.


Mine started at 10 am central time


----------



## galaxygirl76

Who starts the event because nothing is happening for me. I'm also at work with questionable at best internet so that could also be a problem.


----------



## Arundal

galaxygirl76 said:


> Who starts the event because nothing is happening for me. I'm also at work with questionable at best internet so that could also be a problem.



Her mom starts event after Merlin and Mickey review.


----------



## LeCras

galaxygirl76 said:


> Who starts the event because nothing is happening for me. I'm also at work with questionable at best internet so that could also be a problem.



Mickey and Merlin kick it off.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I have Mickey out and about and not doing anything so I'm going with it being the questionable internet then. Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## LeCras

galaxygirl76 said:


> I have Mickey out and about and not doing anything so I'm going with it being the questionable internet then. Thanks for the replies!!



Is he in his Pirate outfit? Not sure that's a requirement, but it could be worth a try..?


----------



## Unca’ Donald

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry I didn’t start s list with any characters I already was using, before event began and sent out when the event started. Of the 148 characters that I had home, and had to return to find out who to use, here is my list of who collects EC.
> 
> Mickey Mouse
> Daisy Duck
> Donald Duck
> Woody
> Bullseye
> Ham
> Cinderella
> Drizella
> Will Turner
> Mike Wazowski
> Snow White
> Grump
> The Queen




Alo:
Goofy
Bo Peep
Prince Charming
Tinkerbell
Sarge
Buzz
Jessie


----------



## CallieMar

I got lucky with the quests I sent everyone on overnight and was able to welcome Sina right away. She has a two hour quest after that and then has to be leveled up to 2 so I am stuck for a bit until I can do that. 

I love Moana, so I’m happy for this event, although it’s way too close to the last one.


----------



## Haley R

Do we think/know if Hei Hei will cost gems? I only have 250 and don’t really want the grandma


----------



## Haley R

I’m welcoming Sina now


----------



## hopemax

Welcoming Sina now. Hope I can get a few tasks in before bedtime since I am several hours ahead. Keep getting on Tube trains today with stops at King’s Cross and Liverpool St and so I keep thinking about @supernova, who I’m sure has already built the first attraction and Welcomed not only Sina but whomever comes next, and has 10K event currency.


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Do we think/know if Hei Hei will cost gems? I only have 250 and don’t really want the grandma


It'll either be the pig or the chicken.  I'm guessing it'll be the chicken because he and Maui become available at the same time in 14 days.  Since they usually release one storyline character and one gem character, I would image that's how it will go.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Welcoming Sina now. Hope I can get a few tasks in before bedtime since I am several hours ahead. Keep getting on Tube trains today with stops at King’s Cross and Liverpool St and so I keep thinking about @supernova, who I’m sure has already built the first attraction and Welcomed not only Sina but whomever comes next, and has 10K event currency.


Not so.  Literally 3 EC from being able to welcome her...


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> I have Mickey out and about and not doing anything so I'm going with it being the questionable internet then. Thanks for the replies!!





LeCras said:


> Is he in his Pirate outfit? Not sure that's a requirement, but it could be worth a try..?


Mickey himself doesn't have a task.  He just welcomes the event.  Nothing for him to do except earn EC.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry I didn’t start s list with any characters I already was using, before event began and sent out when the event started. Of the 148 characters that I had home, and had to return to find out who to use, here is my list of who collects EC.


Is it me or do you also get the feeling that EC isn't going to be as plentiful this time around.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Is it me or do you also get the feeling that EC isn't going to be as plentiful this time around.



Seems to be coming along but not all characters were marked correctly, I returned all and then picked correct one sent others back home. Sina on first quest.


----------



## Mattimation

supernova said:


> It'll either be the pig or the chicken.  I'm guessing it'll be the chicken because he and Maui become available at the same time in 14 days.  Since they usually release one storyline character and one gem character, I would image that's how it will go.



They confirmed in the livestream Tala and Hei Hei (the Chicken) will be the gem characters this time around. I found that surprising, since they don't usually reveal that until the character becomes available.


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> Is it me or do you also get the feeling that EC isn't going to be as plentiful this time around.



I noticed they give a concession with the float bundle instead of the 1500EC or so they normally put in that bundle. So they may very well be trying to make EC harder to come by this time. Bet part of their goal with that is to make the comfy costume tougher to get.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Is it me or do you also get the feeling that EC isn't going to be as plentiful this time around.



Kinda had the same feeling on this one, but it’s always hard to judge the first few days. Sadly, it feels like something they would do and everything feels like a money grab lately. I was over 1000 gems a month or two ago and down to 323 after buying Grandma. Don’t know/think I’ll have enough gems to buy everything and probably won’t buy the attraction for this event which will be the first time I haven’t bought enough everything in an event. Also not sure if I should or shouldn’t but the float?

Welcomed Sina about 2 hours ago. Actually spent 2 gems to speed up her 6 minutes which is something I rarely if ever do.  Was on my way to a client meeting and didn’t want to fall an hour or two behind.


----------



## PrincessP

KimRonRufus said:


> Easter outfits are available for Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and Pluto. They would set me back a chunk of gems. Are they worth it? Do they do ANYTHING?



Nope. Nothing. 

 They look cute if you like costumes. Pluto does an egg hunt task (just like his digging up bones task but finds an Easter egg instead of the bone). Minnie/Mickey do an egg hunt which is just like the pirate treasure map hunt.  But no tokens or special EC or anything since they initially offered them.


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> Kinda had the same feeling on this one, but it’s always hard to judge the first few days. Sadly, it feels like something they would do and everything feels like a money grab lately. I was over 1000 gems a month or two ago and down to 323 after buying Grandma. Don’t know/think I’ll have enough gems to buy everything and probably won’t buy the attraction for this event which will be the first time I haven’t bought enough everything in an event. Also not sure if I should or shouldn’t but the float?
> 
> Welcomed Sina about 2 hours ago. Actually spent 2 gems to speed up her 6 minutes which is something I rarely if ever do.  Was on my way to a client meeting and didn’t want to fall an hour or two behind.



I had 930 gems this morning, and now down to 680 after buying Gramdma and the float.  As annoying as Tower Challenges have become, at least they don’t require gem characters (I don’t count gambling on legendary chests, no one should be buying those tbh) and I’ve been able to replenish my gems in the month or so in between regular events. Now if I decided to buy a regular gem character I def would have run out of gems by now.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I don’t even have the option of starting the event. No event icon on my game or anything


----------



## galaxygirl76

The Moana event finally triggered for me so yay lol

I think it was indeed my connection because my game didn't even show me that there was an event about to start or going on while at work.


----------



## Haley R

Mattimation said:


> They confirmed in the livestream Tala and Hei Hei (the Chicken) will be the gem characters this time around. I found that surprising, since they don't usually reveal that until the character becomes available.


Thanks for this. I’m gonna attempt not getting Tala and see how it goes.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Welcomed Sina about 2 hours ago. Actually spent 2 gems to speed up her 6 minutes which is something I rarely if ever do.  Was on my way to a client meeting and didn’t want to fall an hour or two behind.


One minute in and you could have saved one gem.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> The Moana event finally triggered for me so yay lol
> 
> I think it was indeed my connection because my game didn't even show me that there was an event about to start or going on while at work.


You're a little behind then.  Most of us have the first three characters, and they should be at around level 4 by now.


----------



## mshanson3121

When you buy the event float package, how much event currency do you get? Normally you get the float plus a certain amount of EC.


----------



## mikegood2

mshanson3121 said:


> When you buy the event float package, how much event currency do you get? Normally you get the float plus a certain amount of EC.



It use to be 1500 EC, but for some reason they include a stand with the float offer this time instead. 

Based on this and @supernova wondering if EC is gonna be less plentiful this event I wonder if they want EC to be tougher to get? I’d imagine that they hate the gem conversion and feel like they’re losing money from it. If this is their plan, they are gonna tick a lot of players off.


----------



## Haley R

I have about 3 1/2 hours until goofy drops me another token and then I can level John Sina up to level 2 and do the next task


----------



## Windwaker4444

DCNC said:


> Thanks for the tips on those cute tasks! I love the water ones so am happy to know Eeyore swims. I like having Baloo and Mowgli float and all of the seven dwarves washing up.


I like the dwarves too.  I just wish it was longer than 1hr.  It can be a project constantly sending them back out to wash up.  Love Grumpy's grumpy attitude.  We all get hung up on the crazy, but there really is a lot of really cute parts to this game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry I didn’t start s list with any characters I already was using, before event began and sent out when the event started. Of the 148 characters that I had home, and had to return to find out who to use, here is my list of who collects EC.
> 
> Mickey Mouse
> Daisy Duck
> Donald Duck
> Woody
> Bullseye
> Ham
> Cinderella
> Drizella
> Will Turner
> Mike Wazowski
> Snow White
> Grump
> The Queen


Thank you!!! I missed Bullseye, Drizella and Will.  Wish I would have checked in earlier.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Unca’ Donald said:


> Alo:
> Goofy
> Bo Peep
> Prince Charming
> Tinkerbell
> Sarge
> Buzz
> Jessie


Dang, I missed Bo Peep too.  No wonder my ec is so low.  I checked for characters at home, but I guess since they are not dropping tokens, they didn't register.  The interns should fix that.  They should say "collects currency" if they are part of the event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> I noticed they give a concession with the float bundle instead of the 1500EC or so they normally put in that bundle. So they may very well be trying to make EC harder to come by this time. Bet part of their goal with that is to make the comfy costume tougher to get.


Great...that's exactly what we need.  I barely collected the last 2 comfy costumes.  I was down to the last few days on both.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> Nope. Nothing.
> 
> They look cute if you like costumes. Pluto does an egg hunt task (just like his digging up bones task but finds an Easter egg instead of the bone). Minnie/Mickey do an egg hunt which is just like the pirate treasure map hunt.  But no tokens or special EC or anything since they initially offered them.


Waste of gems.  Save them up for a character instead.  I never use those costumes.


----------



## Haley R

I’m sorry I forget this every time....is the second gem character usually 300?


----------



## PrincessP

Haley R said:


> I’m sorry I forget this every time....is the second gem character usually 300?



From reddit...


_Hei Hei (PREMIUM, PREDICTED 300 gems or $5.99 bundle with 2500 EC) unlocks Friday 5/3_


----------



## Hoodie

Event leaks posted on Reddit. Looks like a bear. Maui requires 50 flowers. Moana 100 tokens total (20, 30, 50). EC just for the basic over 70k, then add in the leveling up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

finished Sina's 2nd quest and it triggers a 2 items collection round to get rid of Kakamora


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessP said:


> I noticed they give a concession with the float bundle instead of the 1500EC or so they normally put in that bundle. So they may very well be trying to make EC harder to come by this time. Bet part of their goal with that is to make the comfy costume tougher to get.



Possible, though the concession stand drops 35 EC .... so would need to collect from it 43 times to get to the 1,500 EC - possible over the 27 days (or at least likely not that far off)


----------



## Hoodie

I kinda don't want to get rid of the kakamora. They looks so cute stalking around with their little murderous knives.


----------



## Osum

After the single kakamora, you send Sina to collect the first Moana item (tapestry). Looks like we’re collecting her items one at a time as we go along.


----------



## minniesBFF

Is gramma Tala worth the purchase?  I have enough gems, but I'd only have 82 left after buying her.  I don't want to wait too much longer otherwise I feel like I'll miss the big window of her usefulness lol


----------



## KPach525

minniesBFF said:


> Is gramma Tala worth the purchase?  I have enough gems, but I'd only have 82 left after buying her.  I don't want to wait too much longer otherwise I feel like I'll miss the big window of her usefulness lol


It depends what you want. If you really want Moana’s comfy costume, then HeiHei will be more helpful. If you want to get through the quests and to the time walls faster, Tala will do that (HeiHei will too but if you’re picking)
Edit to add: she’s been helpful collecting for Sina, Kakamora, and Moana tapestry, but meh overall.


----------



## Arundal

Today’s Platinum chest gave me Grumpy which I did not have but will level quick as I had several tokens for except apples. That was one of my early events and did not get grumpy, one other one or queen so nice. All the others are at 10. So lots of apples.


----------



## Figarro

Arundal said:


> Today’s Platinum chest gave me Grumpy which I did not have but will level quick as I had several tokens for except apples. That was one of my early events and did not get grumpy, doc or queen so nice. All the others are at 10. So lots of apples.



Congrats! I got Grumpy too. Usually my RNG sucks, so this is a nice surprise


----------



## Hoodie

Got Bashful for the reward chest. Purchased another with gems and got Grumpy. Only had Doc and Dopey from the collection before so I just doubled it!


----------



## Haley R

PrincessP said:


> From reddit...
> 
> 
> _Hei Hei (PREMIUM, PREDICTED 300 gems or $5.99 bundle with 2500 EC) unlocks Friday 5/3_


Thanks! I’m saving for him then. I won’t be able to get both this time around


----------



## Haley R

I got the stupid queen’s throne in my chest. I literally only have one dwarf and I get a throne lol


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I got the stupid queen’s throne in my chest. I literally only have one dwarf and I get a throne lol



Sorry! Hang in there.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Sorry! Hang in there.


I’m not that mad lol. I don’t really care anymore. They do events too often and make them difficult to get everything so I just get what I can


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> Today’s Platinum chest gave me Grumpy which I did not have but will level quick as I had several tokens for except apples. That was one of my early events and did not get grumpy, doc or queen so nice. All the others are at 10. So lots of apples.



sorry to make you jealous but I got an antler topiary


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> From reddit...
> 
> 
> _Hei Hei (PREMIUM, PREDICTED 300 gems or $5.99 bundle with 2500 EC) unlocks Friday 5/3_





Haley R said:


> Thanks! I’m saving for him then. I won’t be able to get both this time around



If that’s the case this will be the first time I won’t have enough gems to purchase if he became available right now. Currently at 281 gems so I will have enough to purchase when he does become available though. Maybe I shouldn’t have spent 50 gems on the float, but I like them and the extra EC it makes back 15-20 gems with gem conversion at the end of the event. Also not going to purchase the attractions and that will be the first I haven’t done that.

As I’m typing this I think I’ve come to the conclusion, at least at this moment, that this will likely be my last event. Maybe I’m just to self absorbed and/or entitled, but I have every character in the game and if they continue their current event cycle, I’m not gonna be get all of them next event. As many of you are probably aware  I haven’t been happy with many of the developers decisions (lack of land, events to often, etc.) and not being able to have all the characters would probably be my breaking point. It’s to bad, because even with all my complaining I still really like many aspects of the game. Sadly, I just want to enjoy it the game and open/play it because I want,  it it feels like I do it because I have to grind for an event. Due to many of the games recent moves I also refuse to give them *ANY* money and this is someone who use to alway buy at least the parade float every event, because I wanted to feel like I was giving something back.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Waste of gems.  Save them up for a character instead.  I never use those costumes.


Yes, but those are seasonal costumes. I imagine they will be put to good use right around Easter time.  Whenever that is...


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> If that’s the case this will be the first time I won’t have enough gems to purchase if he became available right now. Currently at 281 gems so I will have enough to purchase when he does become available though. Maybe I shouldn’t have spent 50 gems on the float, but I like them and the extra EC it makes back 15-20 gems with gem conversion at the end of the event. Also not going to purchase the attractions and that will be the first I haven’t done that.
> 
> As I’m typing this I think I’ve come to the conclusion, at least at this moment, that this will likely be my last event. Maybe I’m just to self absorbed and/or entitled, but I have every character in the game and if they continue their current event cycle, I’m not gonna be get all of them next event. As many of you are probably aware  I haven’t been happy with many of the developers decisions (lack of land, events to often, etc.) and not being able to have all the characters would probably be my breaking point. It’s to bad, because even with all my complaining I still really like many aspects of the game. Sadly, I just want to enjoy it the game and open/play it because I want,  it it feels like I do it because I have to grind for an event. Due to many of the games recent moves I also refuse to give them *ANY* money and this is someone who use to alway buy at least the parade float every event, because I wanted to feel like I was giving something back.


Sorry to hear, but I really can’t blame you. I’m on that exact same hinge point


----------



## Acer

Ha. 
I dont post much here but follow pretty regularly  
Started playing at the tail end of frozen event. Im pretty sure Im done with the game as well. Harry Potter wizards unite will be out soon and Ill waste my time on that game. 
I cant even explain why I still play this. Agree that the grind doesnt seem worth it


----------



## mara512

Well Grumpy is the only dwarf I need and my chest gave me another hat stand.


----------



## KPach525

TheMaxRebo said:


> sorry to make you jealous but I got an antler topiary


I got the legendary Snow White bench


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Figarro said:


> Congrats! I got Grumpy too. Usually my RNG sucks, so this is a nice surprise


The interns were being generous today. I got Grumpy as well. Nearly fell out of my chair in shock when I saw it.


----------



## minniesBFF

I got Snow White's scary adventure.  Which is fine.  But I only have 2 snow white characters so it would have been nice to get a 3rd one.


----------



## Wdw1015

I got Snow Whites float....when they are already all leveled up. 
Grumpy would have been a nice surprise.


----------



## Arundal

I think it appears to going to be very slow to get Chief Tui. Not many drops to help welcome him other then hibiscus.


----------



## McCoy

Arundal said:


> I think it appears to going to be very slow to get Chief Tui. Not many drops to help welcome him other then hibiscus.


Yeah, once I saw the lengths of the tasks I went ahead and sent one of the frog characters out to level up to 10 for the next 24 hours, it appears we have time.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> sorry to make you jealous but I got an antler topiary



I got a bench!



KPach525 said:


> Sorry to hear, but I really can’t blame you. I’m on that exact same hinge point



Me, too.  I want to play when I have downtime, as in as a fun and relaxing thing to do, not because I have to.


----------



## tasmith1993

I got the parade float in my Snow White platinum chest. Of course after I’ve maxed them all out. I was missing the premium attraction so I was hoping for that 

I just got to where I can work on Moana’s dad, looks like it’s going to take a while.


----------



## Haley R

tasmith1993 said:


> I got the parade float in my Snow White platinum chest. Of course after I’ve maxed them all out. I was missing the premium attraction so I was hoping for that
> 
> I just got to where I can work on Moana’s dad, looks like it’s going to take a while.


I don’t have the grandma so it’s slow moving for me but I don’t care. The only character I want is Hei Hei. I don’t have 300 gems yet but I’m hoping to get there.


----------



## hopemax

First task after welcoming the Chief is 4 hours.


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> I got the legendary Snow White bench



Same here.   I am going to have it dipped in gold and treasure it forever!


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> From reddit...
> 
> 
> _Hei Hei (PREMIUM, PREDICTED 300 gems or $5.99 bundle with 2500 EC) unlocks Friday 5/3_


Yes, well there's no way I'd ever consider shelling out six bucks for this game.  Especially not for a single character.


----------



## Arundal

New tapper event started for 10 seeds or walking carrots not sure how often yet to win EC and Chests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> New tapper event started for 10 seeds or walking carrots not sure how often yet to win EC and Chests.



Typically when there are 10 it is every 4 hours (and when only 8 it is every 2 hours)


----------



## hopemax

After the Chief’s 4 hour task, there is a two part task. I leveled Tui up to 2 before clicking on the exclamation point so I don’t know if he needs to be level 2 or not, I kind of assume yes. 

Sina 4 hour task
Chief Tui 8 hour task (bedtime is in 5 hours so I am holding off sending him out for now)


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> Yes, well there's no way I'd ever consider shelling out six bucks for this game.  Especially not for a single character.



Wait!  Let me get this straight. You don’t want to spend $6 for the privilege of having a character that will “encourage” you to send countless other characters out every hour for months on end earning hibiscus flower after hibiscus flower, leaving you needing approximately 1000 MORE hibiscus flowers to level him up so you have the honor of packing him up in storage (along with multiple attractions) because there isn’t enough land for this $6 character to roam around on?!

You might need to rethink your life priorities and financial goals, sir.  Just sayin’.


----------



## Haley R

I’m at 7 and 5 for tokens on Tui. Not terrible since I don’t have the grandma. It’ll probably take me another 2-3 days. I also only have 35/40 flowers.


----------



## mara512

Have everything to welcome the chief but I have one hour until my other character is done leveling.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Haven't seen this posted yet, but in addition to the new Moana concession stands, Lilo House and Snow White's Scary Adventures buildings are giving out EC so you may want to pull them out of storage for this event.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> Have everything to welcome the chief but I have one hour until my other character is done leveling.



I still need a couple more tokens, got the flowers and EC but leveling a toon to 10 so six more hours and that is okay. I don’t have Grandma either so probably not as quick but before event bought Boo, almost to 200 gems again.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> I still need a couple more tokens, got the flowers and EC but leveling a toon to 10 so six more hours and that is okay. I don’t have Grandma either so probably not as quick but before event bought Boo, almost to 200 gems again.


I’m still collecting too. I have 9 of the first token and 6 of the hats. I don’t have the grandma either. It’s not so bad yet. I have 270 gems and hoping to get 300 in time for Hei Hei


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> You might need to rethink your life priorities and financial goals, sir.  Just sayin’.


And I'M just sayin' that I have zero interest in starting a chicken coop.  Got it, missie?


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I got The Queen’s Throne from yesterday’s chest. I sold it to Merlin since I already had one. I already had all of the characters, so I was hoping to pull Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.

I currently have Chief Tui cooking in the oven. Under 2 minutes to go. The event is going pretty well so far, but then it usually does for the first week or 2.


----------



## Arundal

Unca’ Donald said:


> I got The Queen’s Throne from yesterday’s chest. I sold it to Merlin since I already had one. I already had all of the characters, so I was hoping to pull Seven Dwarfs Mine Train.
> 
> I currently have Chief Tui cooking in the oven. Under 2 minutes to go. The event is going pretty well so far, but then it usually does for the first week or 2.



I also wish to get the Mine Train as well but glad I got Grouchy. Ready to start Chief Tui as my leveler will be done any minute.

Two more hats for Dumbo so maybe in the morning!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I also wish to get the Mine Train as well but glad I got Grouchy.


This guy???


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> This guy???
> View attachment 395746



Grumpy like the blue guys too.


----------



## tasmith1993

Need 2 more of the first item before I can welcome chief tui. Tasks end in 3 hours so we will see if I’m still awake by then. I’d say he will have to wait until morning.


----------



## hopemax

After the 2 part task, Build Homecoming Celebration. 6 hour construction time, didn’t pay attention to the EC cost. 

We fly home today, so my time being ahead, will be ending. And then I’ll have to get to work on my Windows game.


----------



## Haley R

I just welcomed chief tui and he’s doing his first task now. I stayed up late just so I could get it started but also because my book I’m reading is absolutely addicting. I just started it tonight and I’m on page 256.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> I just welcomed chief tui and he’s doing his first task now. I stayed up late just so I could get it started but also because my book I’m reading is absolutely addicting. I just started it tonight and I’m on page 256.



What are you reading? If you don’t mind sharing


----------



## hopemax

After the attraction is built, Sina has a 2 hour task. On Reddit, it says the next task after that is an 8 hour joint task between Sina and Chief Tui. So be mindful of who you send on long tasks when. 

Also, there is a strong possibility that after these two tasks we need to have collected all 20 tapestry pieces before we will be able to proceed.


----------



## Gorechick

Besides making a good start with Moana, I leveled up my last WIR character and put them away. The only other characters I've got leveling now are PATF, Tia Dalma, Peter Pan, and John Darling. I'm still collecting for Michael.


----------



## mikegood2

Welcomed Chief Tui last night but fell asleep before I was able to get him sent on his 8 hour quest, so he will be busy for another 6 hours plus.

Trying to figure out if Gramma Tala is the worst, or one of the worst characters premium characters they have released as far as leveling goes? I bought her on Thursday, she is still level 1 and I have yet to collect one of her ear hats. The only way to collect for it, as of now, is a 4 hour Sina job and if conflicts with a common item. Kinda ridiculous if you think about it.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> What are you reading? If you don’t mind sharing


The series is called Shatter Me and I’m on the third book which is called Ignite Me. The author is Tahereh Mafi. It’s so good. I almost didn’t go to bed last night


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Welcomed Chief Tui last night but fell asleep before I was able to get him sent on his 8 hour quest, so he will be busy for another 6 hours plus.
> 
> Trying to figure out if Gramma Tala is the worst, or one of the worst characters premium characters they have released as far as leveling goes? I bought her on Thursday, she is still level 1 and I have yet to collect one of her ear hats. The only way to collect for it, as of now, is a 4 hour Sina job and if conflicts with a common item. Kinda ridiculous if you think about it.


I remember a similar thing happening with Louis during PaTF. I think it’s their new ploy to slow us down even more.


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> After the 2 part task, Build Homecoming Celebration. 6 hour construction time, didn’t pay attention to the EC cost.
> 
> We fly home today, so my time being ahead, will be ending. And then I’ll have to get to work on my Windows game.


It’s 3,000 event currency for those looking


----------



## tasmith1993

Tested my luck on some chests for 60 gems because I didn’t want to stare at the dwarf tasks sitting there for a month..... managed a couple shiny new benches and no mine train  I figured that would be the result


----------



## xthebowdenx

hopemax said:


> After the attraction is built, Sina has a 2 hour task. On Reddit, it says the next task after that is an 8 hour joint task between Sina and Chief Tui. So be mindful of who you send on long tasks when.
> 
> Also, there is a strong possibility that after these two tasks we need to have collected all 20 tapestry pieces before we will be able to proceed.


I can confirm that no new quests pop up after that. Now I’m on to collecting the tapestry pieces. I’m currently at 12/20


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> The series is called Shatter Me and I’m on the third book which is called Ignite Me. The author is Tahereh Mafi. It’s so good. I almost didn’t go to bed last night



I will have to check them out.  I need a good book for my flight to Israel and back. Thank you.


----------



## mara512

What triggers the build homecoming? I have all the tasks completed except the tapestries.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> I will have to check them out.  I need a good book for my flight to Israel and back. Thank you.


It’s about teenagers with powers mostly. The main character is a teenage girl who can’t touch people or she can kill them.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> What triggers the build homecoming? I have all the tasks completed except the tapestries.



Long Two part quest for Mom and Chief Tui. Once those are completed then you can build.See Hope’s note above. Think Mom needs to be level 3.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I’m still waiting to start building Homecoming Celebration. It requires Sina to be at level 3, but I accidentally level up Tui instead, and put Sina on the quest to collect a tapestry piece.


----------



## mara512

I apparently kept sending them out to collect tapestries instead of the two quests.  They are out on the quests now so I can build in the morning.  On the plus side I have over half of the tapestries needed.


----------



## Haley R

I only have 2 tapestries.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

With the next character not unlocking until Friday, we should all have plenty of time to get caught up on everything.


----------



## Haley R

I'm at the "build homecoming" part, but I can't because Sina is only level 2. Goofy is on a task for another 2 hr 40 minutes so I'm not sure if I'll still be awake to send him out for her token. I have Tui out for tapestry stuff since I only have 2/20 currently.


----------



## mikegood2

Kinda wish they’d just get rid of at-least restructure the annoying time walls in the game and let us progress as quickly (or slowly) as we want to. 26 days for each of these events is just ridiculous and i usually get sick of them somewhere between the 2-3 week period. So far it actually hasn’t been bad at all, but then again we’re not 2-3 weeks into it.  Of course doing this would create a new set of issues, but I guess they need to fix one thing at a time.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I'm at the "build homecoming" part, but I can't because Sina is only level 2. Goofy is on a task for another 2 hr 40 minutes so I'm not sure if I'll still be awake to send him out for her token. I have Tui out for tapestry stuff since I only have 2/20 currently.



I have the build homecoming complete but need to level Chief Tui to three for the last joint quest after the build, but welcoming Dumbo finally so later today. In meantime getting tapestries. Got until Friday so plenty of time.


----------



## Gorechick

I welcomed Tui this morning but just stalled on the SW side quests as I don't have the mine train or Grumpy.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> I have the build homecoming complete but need to level Chief Tui to three for the last joint quest after the build, but welcoming Dumbo finally so later today. In meantime getting tapestries. Got until Friday so plenty of time.


I’m building the homecoming now and getting tapestries while it builds. I think I have 4/20


----------



## Hoodie

Haven't really been able to log on much this weekend but still managed to start building Homecoming this morning.  Only have 6 tapestries.  Sina is ready for level 4, Tui is ready for 3. Hoping to start focusing on the tapestries today and tomorrow but not too worried as Pua doesn't even open for 4 more days.


----------



## hopemax

Reddit updates that after the tapestries are collected, we will have to battle the Kakamora 8! more times (this is the "collect 2 items" annoyance).  After which, Moana's Spear will be unlocked for collecting.  So we have a lot more to do before Pua unlocks.


----------



## supernova

Might as well update my progress:

20/20 Tapestries collected
Sina - 3 (ready for 4)
Tui - 3 (need 1 hat for 4)
Tala - 1 (need 1 hat for 2)

Ringmaster - 8 (ready for 9)
Dumbo - 5 (13/13 flags, 6/12 hats towards 6)
Timothy 8 (39/50 feathers, 38/50 hats towards 9)

LeFou 6 (26/30 bow ties, 21/30 hats towards 7)

Naveen - 10
Tiana - 7 (19/25 beignets, 20/20 hats towards 8)
Eudora - 10
Charlotte - 9 (40/40 compacts, 22/35 hats towards 10)
Facilier - moving to 8
Louis - 10
Odie - 9 (ready for 10)

Like @mikegood2, I am baffled by the infuriating slow progress on the grandmother.  First I had everyone out collecting the tapestries, so I'm glad that's over with.  Then after building Homecoming, there are annoying joint tasks or long tasks in general which tie up the only character that can get the ear hats.  Part of it is my fault because I had Tui maxed out but I accidentally moved him up, which cleared the hats, and the next two collections from Sina were both hats for dad.  Right now I have mom and dad working on a joint task for eight hours, which is still two hours away from completing.  Then I can have her work towards the last hat... and hopefully by then someone will drop Tui's last hat so that I have a fighting chance to get the old bag up to level 2 already.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Might as well update my progress:
> 
> 20/20 Tapestries collected
> Sina - 3 (ready for 4)
> Tui - 3 (need 1 hat for 4)
> Tala - 1 (need 1 hat for 2)
> 
> Ringmaster - 8 (ready for 9)
> Dumbo - 5 (13/13 flags, 6/12 hats towards 6)
> Timothy 8 (39/50 feathers, 38/50 hats towards 9)
> 
> LeFou 6 (26/30 bow ties, 21/30 hats towards 7)
> 
> Naveen - 10
> Tiana - 7 (19/25 beignets, 20/20 hats towards 8)
> Eudora - 10
> Charlotte - 9 (40/40 compacts, 22/35 hats towards 10)
> Facilier - moving to 8
> Louis - 10
> Odie - 9 (ready for 10)
> 
> Like @mikegood2, I am baffled by the infuriating slow progress on the grandmother.  First I had everyone out collecting the tapestries, so I'm glad that's over with.  Then after building Homecoming, there are annoying joint tasks or long tasks in general which tie up the only character that can get the ear hats.  Part of it is my fault because I had Tui maxed out but I accidentally moved him up, which cleared the hats, and the next two collections from Sina were both hats for dad.  Right now I have mom and dad working on a joint task for eight hours, which is still two hours away from completing.  Then I can have her work towards the last hat... and hopefully by then someone will drop Tui's last hat so that I have a fighting chance to get the old bag up to level 2 already.


I feel like this is one of the first times I’ve been this close with you in progress! Big achievement for me 

Along those same lines, Tala will be my first priority when I finish tapestries (15/20). My goal will be to get her to 3 by Friday.

I also noticed I’m having the same issue with Charlotte from PaTF. And the only way I can effectively collect her ear hats is by maxing out on gumbo... So another new goal during the time wall.


----------



## KPach525

And a separate post for my progress:
15/20 tapestries 
Sina - level 3, need 4 hats
Tui - level 3, need 1 hat
Tala - level 1, need 1 hat

Ringmaster - level 7
Timothy - level 7
Dumbo - level 4

LaFou - level 6

Naveen - ready for 9
Tiana - ready for 8
Eudora - ready for 9
Charlotte - level 8
Facilier - ready for 8
Louis - level 8
Mama Odie - level 8


----------



## mikegood2

Anyone else having issues with the island crabs hiding behind buildings today? For most of this event, mine have been easy to find, but today I’ve had a few that were impossible to click on. I actually had to store a building to get one of them today.


----------



## mikegood2

17/20 Tapestries 
45 Flowers

*SIna* - 3 (ready for 4)
*Chief Tui* - 3 (ready for 4)
*Gramma Tala* - will level to 2 this afternoon 

*Dumbo *- 5
*RingMaster *- 7
*Timothy *- 7

*LeFou *- 6

*Naveen *- Ready for MAX
*Tiana* - 8 (ready for 9)
*Eudora *- Ready for MAX
*Charlotte *- 9

*Dr. Facilier *- 9
*Louis *- 8 (ready for 9)
*Mama Odie *- 8 (ready for 9)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Kinda wish they’d just get rid of at-least restructure the annoying time walls in the game and let us progress as quickly (or slowly) as we want to. 26 days for each of these events is just ridiculous and i usually get sick of them somewhere between the 2-3 week period. So far it actually hasn’t been bad at all, but then again we’re not 2-3 weeks into it.  Of course doing this would create a new set of issues, but I guess they need to fix one thing at a time.



yeah, usually the first two weeks of the event are much more enjoyable than the end ... and also is annoying that you tend to hit these time walls, and then have to scramble at the end for the last tasks


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else having issues with the island crabs hiding behind buildings today? For most of this event, mine have been easy to find, but today I’ve had a few that were impossible to click on. I actually had to store a building to get one of them today.


I find that when I click on the task book icon and I'm taken to the section of the map where the crab is supposed to be, normally the crab is in the middle of the screen.  So I'll just tap around there at the edges of the build and more likely than not, I'm able to clear it.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I find that when I click on the task book icon and I'm taken to the section of the map where the crab is supposed to be, normally the crab is in the middle of the screen.  So I'll just tap around there at the edges of the build and more likely than not, I'm able to clear it.



Yeah, that’s also what I do and did the same for me until today. That technique just hasn’t been working for me today though and was wondering if anyone else had the same issue. As we all know they always like to find ways to “improve” the game and they would probably find this an improvement.


----------



## ZellyB

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, that’s also what I do and did the same for me until today. That technique just hasn’t been working for me today though and was wondering if anyone else had the same issue. As we all know they always like to find ways to “improve” the game and they would probably find this an improvement.



This happened to me today.  I could even see the crab and had my screen blown up as big as possible and even when he was the furthest from the building he would get it kept opening the building rather than clearing the crab.  I also just stored the building.


----------



## karmstr112

My progress so far...

Ringmaster    at    0     Haven't bought/spent gems to get him
Dumbo    at    0     still need 1 more ear to welcome
Timothy Q Mouse    at    5     ready to level up after finally welcoming Dumbo

12/20 Tapestry 
Grandma Tala    at    2   need 2 ears
Chief Tui    at    3   need 3/4
Sina    at    4    need 3/9

Le Fou    at    6    need 29/28

Dr Facilier    at    5    need 10 ears
Tiana    at    7   need 10/6
Charlotte La Bouff    at    8   need 19 ears
Madam Odie    at    8   need 7 ears
Louis    at    9   need 29/29


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Reddit updates that after the tapestries are collected, we will have to battle the Kakamora 8! more times (this is the "collect 2 items" annoyance).  After which, Moana's Spear will be unlocked for collecting.  So we have a lot more to do before Pua unlocks.



Thanks for sharing this info with us!


----------



## mmmears

My progress so far:

12/20 tapestries 
Sina - level 4
Tui - level 3 (ready for 4)
Tala - level 2

Ringmaster - level 7 (ready for 8)
Timothy - level 7 (ready for 8)
Dumbo - level 5

LaFou - level 6

Naveen - level 9 (ready for 10)
Tiana - leveling to 8 ATM
Eudora - level 10
Charlotte - level 9
Facilier - level 6
Louis - level 8 (ready for 9)
Mama Odie - level 9


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, that’s also what I do and did the same for me until today. That technique just hasn’t been working for me today though and was wondering if anyone else had the same issue. As we all know they always like to find ways to “improve” the game and they would probably find this an improvement.


I am having the same issue as well and it is super annoying and mine don't want to come out from behind the buildings either!


----------



## lmmatooki

I'm at 15/20 tapestries, I'm hoping I can have all of them by tomorrow morning!


----------



## lmmatooki

I'm also done with all the event storyline tasks for now.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I'm also done with all the event storyline tasks for now.


I still have one yellow task for the mom, but I can't bring myself to bother with it.  Man, I really have zero interest in this event so far.  Weakest character set they've offered since the game began.  This one really needed to be set up like Mulan, with just three characters.  We don't need her parents or a pig.  Offer Mulan, Maui, and then either ghost grandma or the chicken.  That would have been fine.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I still have one yellow task for the mom, but I can't bring myself to bother with it.  Man, I really have zero interest in this event so far.  Weakest character set they've offered since the game began.  This one really needed to be set up like Mulan, with just three characters.  We don't need her parents or a pig.  Offer Mulan, Maui, and then either ghost grandma or the chicken.  That would have been fine.



I have that same task just hanging, but won't let her do it until I don't need anything from her.  And I agree.  I really like the movie, but seriously the mom has almost no part in it.  The grandmother, Maui, and Moana would be enough.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I have that same task just hanging, but won't let her do it until I don't need anything from her.  And I agree.  I really like the movie, but seriously the mom has almost no part in it.  The grandmother, Maui, and Moana would be enough.


I think you forgot the most important character in the movie


----------



## Haley R

I have 5/20 tapestries. I'm currently waiting for Tui to finish a task so I can level him to 3 and have him and Sina do their homecoming task together. I honestly could care less if I get anyone besides Hei Hei. I only have 278 gems so I might try leveling up characters to get more gems. Daisy is ready to be maxed, but I'm waiting until after Tui levels up.


----------



## mmmears

I agree about Hei Hei, but honestly he should be the bonus character at best.  He's not really central to the plot even if he is kind of funny.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I agree about Hei Hei, but honestly he should be the bonus character at best.  He's not really central to the plot even if he is kind of funny.


No, you're right. I just really like him. My favorite part is when he's in the boat and realizes he's on water lol. I seriously can't look at this picture without laughing.


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> No, you're right. I just really like him. My favorite part is when he's in the boat and realizes he's on water lol. I seriously can't look at this picture without laughing.



I agree.  It's a funny part of the movie.  And I like that he's there with her on the boat.  "Boat snack"


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> I agree.  It's a funny part of the movie.  And I like that he's there with her on the boat.  "Boat snack"


Have you seen life of pi?


----------



## mara512

So I started the defeat Kakamora tasks. It’s a 3/2 items needed to battle. So far I have 1 down and 7 more to go.


----------



## karmstr112

mara512 said:


> So I started the defeat Kakamora tasks. It’s a 3/2 items needed to battle. So far I have 1 down and 7 more to go.



Ditto. Finally got Dumbo's last ear, so while battling Kakamora, I'm FINALLY welcoming Dumbo.


----------



## mikegood2

Really regretting using gems to get Gramma Tala who has been a real *PITA*, so far. *Everything* conflicts with her stupid ear hat that only Sina can collect for.

Finally got her ready to go to level 2 yesterday, but kept on forgetting to level her up and sent her out to collect Moana’s first item instead. That was my fault, not paying enough attention, but still cost me 8-12 hours leveling her. Did finally get her leveled last night.

Have all the other Moana characters ready to level and was gonna focus on her ear hats. That worked out great for an hour or two then they brought back the Kakamora and to no great surprise there grass basket interferes with Talas ear hat.  Luckily they should be done tonight, but has already sucked any remaining “fun” out of this event.

Really can’t understand why they’ve introduced all the conflicts to a premium character like Tala? Premium characters should be easier to level and/or collect for others. So far she doesn’t feel like she does either?


----------



## xthebowdenx

How about the fact that Gramma Tala apparently can’t collect the spears?!? And Sina’s task for spears is 12 hrs long?!?

Edit: Sina has a 4 hr task after Tamatoa’s lair is built. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I agree about Hei Hei, but honestly he should be the bonus character at best.  He's not really central to the plot even if he is kind of funny.


Solely comic relief.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Really regretting using gems to get Gramma Tala who has been a real *PITA*, so far. *Everything* conflicts with her stupid ear hat that only Sina can collect for.
> 
> Finally got her ready to go to level 2 yesterday, but kept on forgetting to level her up and sent her out to collect Moana’s first item instead. That was my fault, not paying enough attention, but still cost me 8-12 hours leveling her. Did finally get her leveled last night.
> 
> Have all the other Moana characters ready to level and was gonna focus on her ear hats. That worked out great for an hour or two then they brought back the Kakamora and to no great surprise there grass basket interferes with Talas ear hat.  Luckily they should be done tonight, but has already sucked any remaining “fun” out of this event.
> 
> Really can’t understand why they’ve introduced all the conflicts to a premium character like Tala? Premium characters should be easier to level and/or collect for others. So far she doesn’t feel like she does either?





xthebowdenx said:


> How about the fact that Gramma Tala apparently can’t collect the spears?!? And Sina’s task for spears is 12 hrs long?!?



Why does Tala ONLY collect for her own items after she gets to 3, and that is with an 8-hour task.  They really don't want us buying premium gem characters, do they?


----------



## Haley R

I have 8 tapestry pieces. I think I should be able to get 20 by the time Pua is ready but I definitely won’t have the kakamoras done


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> Have you seen life of pi?



No, but I read the book when it came out, which was good since nobody spoiled the ending for me.    Maui calls Hei Hei a boat snack in the movie, so he wants him on the boat. 



supernova said:


> Solely comic relief.



True. And not even witty comic relief.


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> No, but I read the book when it came out, which was good since nobody spoiled the ending for me.    Maui calls Hei Hei a boat snack in the movie, so he wants him on the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> True. And not even witty comic relief.


I haven’t read the book but I own the movies. On another note, I have 296 gems and daisy has 14 hours before she’ll max out so I’ll have enough for Hei hei!!


----------



## Haley R

Dh and I went to target tonight and bought the new Disney Color Brain game and it’s so fun! Dh doesn’t love playing already because I beat him both times lol


----------



## PrincessS121212

It's been ages since I posted a status update so here goes:

LeFou 6 

Naveen 9 waiting on gumbo
Tiana 7 
Eudora 9 waiting on gumbo 
Charlotte 8 
Dr. F 7 
Louis leveling to 9 now
Mama O 8 ready

Ringmaster 7 
Dumbo 4 
Timothy Mouse 8 

Sina 3 
Tui 3 
Tala 2 

5/8 Kakamora defeated so good progress plot wise, but only 18,000 EC so far.  Seems to be building very slowly this time around.


----------



## mikegood2

I know this is off topic, but does anyone else been having issues where they end up clicking on the DIS advertising link when they were trying to click on this thread on the Unread Watched Thread page? I’ve found that it takes a second or two for the add to propagate and drop the unread threads text down. I probably click on those adds about 1/3 of the time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> I know this is off topic, but does anyone else been having issues where they end up clicking on the DIS advertising link when they were trying to click on this thread on the Unread Watched Thread page? I’ve found that it takes a second or two for the add to propagate and drop the unread threads text down. I probably click on those adds about 1/3 of the time.


ALL THE TIME!!!! Doesn't even surprise me any longer.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> It's been ages since I posted a status update so here goes:
> 
> LeFou 6
> 
> Naveen 9 waiting on gumbo
> Tiana 7
> Eudora 9 waiting on gumbo
> Charlotte 8
> Dr. F 7
> Louis leveling to 9 now
> Mama O 8 ready
> 
> Ringmaster 7
> Dumbo 4
> Timothy Mouse 8
> 
> Sina 3
> Tui 3
> Tala 2
> 
> 5/8 Kakamora defeated so good progress plot wise, but only 18,000 EC so far.  Seems to be building very slowly this time around.


Wow...awesome progress.  I took most of Sat off for a family bbq.  So, I guess I'm a day behind.  About 4 hrs away from finishing up the tapestries.  I really don't mind battling the coconuts...they are just too cute.  I can't help but laugh when i see them strolling around.  And I have 13k in ec.  So far so good....


----------



## Windwaker4444

And I totally agree with the negative comments about Gramma T.  What the heck?  Never seen a pay character slow me down before.  I'm putting her in the "home" as soon as I can!


----------



## hopemax

I think I'm the only one who isn't bothered by Grandma Tala's ear hat problem.  Moana's Boat drops it later, with only a Sina token as a conflict, so I figure at some point, they'll just start dropping without me having to send anyone out on any tasks, as long as I keep Sina's basket token maxed out (which so far fills back up pretty easy).

Welcoming Chief Tui in my Windows game, since I'm up in the middle of the night.  I usually don't get jet lag, but boy do I have it this time.  That game is going to be a bit of a PITA to manage in the short term.  My priority is catching up with the event, but I'm sitting on Eudora and Charlotte being ready for 10, Naveen being ready for 9, LeFou being ready for 5 and I finally got my last Dumbo hat so once I refill the delivery bundles (I haven't been pausing upgrading Timothy) I have to find a day to do his 24 hr Welcome.  I don't want to even list my progress because I feel so far behind.  Cri-kee's ear hats simply won't drop, and it haunts me.  He's collecting for 9.

In IOS, I'm getting tantalizingly close to finishing off PatF (minus Dr. Facilier).  Charlotte is ready to go to 10 (sending her off in the morning).  Tiana is collecting for 10, Dr. Facilier is collecting for 8, and that's it! The week before we left, I did nothing but collect gumbo so that on our trip I could send the characters out on 4 hour tasks the whole time, and still have the gumbo to do the long upgrades.  Worked great.  I didn't have to check into the game as frequently, and just churned out upgrades. Otherwise:

Dumbo: 5
Timothy: almost ready for 8 (need delivery bundles)
LeFou: 6

And for the event, Sina and Chief Tui are at 4 and Grandma is still at 1.


----------



## Aces86

Dialogue came up between tia and sina talking about the kakamora but I don’t see any and there’s no task to defeat them?


----------



## PrincessP

Aces86 said:


> Dialogue came up between tia and sina talking about the kakamora but I don’t see any and there’s no task to defeat them?



What level is your Sina or Tui?  Might be that they need to be leveled up???  I cannot remember what precedes the defeat 8 kakamira task. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## PrincessP

What tasks follow after defeating the 8 kakamora?


----------



## PrincessP

Aces86 said:


> Dialogue came up between tia and sina talking about the kakamora but I don’t see any and there’s no task to defeat them?



Just read you have to have completed the 20 tapestries collection task.


----------



## KPach525

PrincessP said:


> What tasks follow after defeating the 8 kakamora?


Collecting spears for Moana


----------



## minniesBFF

anyone else having trouble with the videos for extra chests and happiness not actually rewarding them?  I just watched a video for happiness and a video for a chest and I got neither.


----------



## Aces86

PrincessP said:


> Just read you have to have completed the 20 tapestries collection task.



Oh thanks!!


----------



## McCoy

minniesBFF said:


> anyone else having trouble with the videos for extra chests and happiness not actually rewarding them?  I just watched a video for happiness and a video for a chest and I got neither.


Hmmm, just a couple of hours ago I watched a chest video and received the chest reward, but just now I watched the parade video and did not receive the happiness, so it does appear there may be an issue currently.


----------



## Haley R

McCoy said:


> Hmmm, just a couple of hours ago I watched a chest video and received the chest reward, but just now I watched the parade video and did not receive the happiness, so it does appear there may be an issue currently.


Wait there’s a parade video?


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Wait there’s a parade video?


Yes.  It bumps your happiness up.


----------



## PrincessP

Tui is out for 2 more hrs getting the first of Moana’s spears. I decided to slow things down so I could stock up on the kakamora 2-1 items before capturing the 8th one. I am sure we will see that “battle” again. 

Tui ready for lvl 5
Sina ready for 5
Gramma one more hat until ready for 3

Most of my gramma hats have come from the chests from daily prizes or mini event. Agreed that they made her leveling extremely difficult for some reason. Doesn’t feel like much of a bonus or premium character.


----------



## Wdw1015

Watching Grandma ever so slowly walk around the park for the kakamora is painful. Kick it into high gear Grandma!


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> Tui is out for 2 more hrs getting the first of Moana’s spears. I decided to slow things down so I could stock up on the kakamora 2-1 items before capturing the 8th one. I am sure we will see that “battle” again.
> 
> Tui ready for lvl 5
> Sina ready for 5
> Gramma one more hat until ready for 3
> 
> Most of my gramma hats have come from the chests from daily prizes or mini event. Agreed that they made her leveling extremely difficult for some reason. Doesn’t feel like much of a bonus or premium character.



Smart idea! I was gonna do the same thing, but forgot to this morning and got the final one. So nice again next time I’ll have a surplus of the first item and none of the second.  



Wdw1015 said:


> Watching Grandma ever so slowly walk around the park for the kakamora is painful. Kick it into high gear Grandma!



Every aspect of Grandma is slow and painful. Is if wrong of me to want Grandma to just kick it?


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm so glad the stupid seeds challenge is over.  I wasn't even attempting to do well with that one. 

Also, I'm still not getting the rewards for watching videos.  Just watched another one for a chest and got nothing.


----------



## LeCras

Progress report from me:

Sina - 5
Moana - 20/20 tapestries, 5/30 spears
Chief Tui - 4
Gramma Tala - 2

I've had the prompt to welcome Pua, so will keep plugging away at leveling tokens and spears until he comes available.

Other characters:

Ringmaster - 9
Dumbo - 6
Timothy - 8
LeFou - 7
Naveen - 9 (ready to max)
Tiana - 8
Eudora - 9 (ready to max)
Charlotte - 9 (ready to max)
Facilier - 8
Louis - 9
Mama Odie - 9

I have enough gumbo to max out the three characters which are ready, but I'm holing off at the moment. I'm off to WDW for two weeks on Saturday so want to try and level as many Moana characters as I can before then since I won't play very much there.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Yes.  It bumps your happiness up.


Okay I know what you’re talking about now. I don’t use it very often


----------



## Haley R

minniesBFF said:


> I'm so glad the stupid seeds challenge is over.  I wasn't even attempting to do well with that one.
> 
> Also, I'm still not getting the rewards for watching videos.  Just watched another one for a chest and got nothing.


I also hated the seeds challenge. I got to a point where I couldn’t find one of them so I got behind and stopped caring. 

I have over 300 gems now so I can get Hei Hei!! I don’t care about anyone else in this event but I wouldn’t mind getting Pua. I just built kaa’s Jungle gym thing which is adorable. Mowgli is doing his 8 hr task there


----------



## KPach525

Wdw1015 said:


> Watching Grandma ever so slowly walk around the park for the kakamora is painful. Kick it into high gear Grandma!


Little trick to speed her up: restart the app then poof she’s there!


----------



## tasmith1993

taking forever for me to get the bowls for the kakamoras. I only have 1 done so far. Hoping I can get done before Pua


----------



## mmmears

Any thoughts as to what level we should be trying get Sina and the Chief to before stopping?


----------



## Hoodie

This event is mindnumbing. I don't know if it's burn out from the back to back to back schedule they have, or the incessant token collections needed to move on, or they boring characters, but this may be the first event I bail on.


----------



## Hoodie

mmmears said:


> Any thoughts as to what level we should be trying get Sina and the Chief to before stopping?


According to Reddit, 4 before you can get Pua 6 overall.


----------



## mmmears

Hoodie said:


> According to Reddit, 4 before you can get Pua 6 overall.



Thank you.  I guess this means I can stop for now and work on collecting extra things for those kakamora quests.

And I think it's just too much, event after event is making it feel more like a job than a pleasure.


----------



## Windwaker4444

tasmith1993 said:


> taking forever for me to get the bowls for the kakamoras. I only have 1 done so far. Hoping I can get done before Pua


Me too.  I have a bunch of token crossover, and I seem to be getting everything but the bowls.  I only have 3 of the 8  coconuts required.  Hopefully in the next 2 hours I'll have better luck.  Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Off topic of the snooze-fest event we are in, I noticed that whenever I send out Flynn and Maximus to do their 12 hr "Beat the Guard" task, Flynn jumps up on Maximus and then vanishes.  I noticed Flynn was m.i.a. earlier.  I just sent them out again and he did another Houdini.  What a strange glitch.  Guess I shouldn't complain, at least it isn't making my game crash.


----------



## Mattimation

This is such a strange set up for an event - especially after Princess and the Frog, which I thought was much better than almost all of last years. The character choices are odd (Sina and Tui? But no reference to Te Fiti, who was much more important?), this kakamora thing just feels like busy work, while the event walls seem much longer. It just feels like it’s formulated to be boring, which is maybe their way of giving us a break while keeping engagement up. At least I haven’t been having trouble getting all the tokens


----------



## Quellman

Hey look, I made it back. I know everyone missed me like they miss token tappers like these stupid coconuts.  And how self important is Sina that she doesn't have a short 1-2 hour task?  I think Gramma needs a costume, one of those ECV scooter things. It'll help her cross the park more quickly every time I send her to crack open a coconut. Bonus points if the kids jump out of the way or drop something they purchased from one of many concession stands.


----------



## Haley R

I’m still chugging along. I have 16/20 tapestry pieces so slowly getting there. My next non event task is opening land for 650,000. I think it’s gonna take me 3 years....lol. It soooo boring just waiting to get enough magic for stuff


----------



## KPach525

48 hour happiness mini-event just started. So for my friends here: have Merlin cast the happiness safeguard for 24 hours (350 elixir) and don’t tap a smiley until then! That should help you with the leaderboards


----------



## minniesBFF

Am I at a stop until I collect all the tapestries?  I only have 8 of course, already behind lol


----------



## KPach525

minniesBFF said:


> Am I at a stop until I collect all the tapestries?  I only have 8 of course, already behind lol


Yes, you need those to progress


----------



## Haley R

Yay only two more tapestry pieces!


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> Yay only two more tapestry pieces!



Enjoy that for now, because it only gets much worse from there. 

The Kakamora Spears are a real PITA! The good, and only good news is it’s uncommon (?). The bad news is as of now 30 are required and only 2 characters, Sina and Tui collect for them. To make it even worse, they are 6 and 12 hour jobs.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Enjoy that for now, because it only gets much worse from there.
> 
> The Kakamora Spears are a real PITA! The good, and only good news is it’s uncommon (?). The bad news is as of now 30 are required and only 2 characters, Sina and Tui collect for them. To make it even worse, they are 6 and 12 hour jobs.


I just wanted to finish the tapestries. After that I'll get Hei Hei when he comes out and I really couldn't care less about the rest. I just started collecting for Tia Dalma, but I can't collect one of her tokens because I don't have any of the characters. I need 650k magic for my next plot of land so it'll be awhile until I get to that point.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Enjoy that for now, because it only gets much worse from there.
> 
> The Kakamora Spears are a real PITA! The good, and only good news is it’s uncommon (?). The bad news is as of now 30 are required and only 2 characters, Sina and Tui collect for them. To make it even worse, they are 6 and 12 hour jobs.


I refuse to send Sina on the 12-hour task. I’d rather she collect gramma Tala’s hats, and I’m holding out for Tamatoa’s lair and the shorter tasks that come with it, plus no rush right now.


----------



## Osum

Hit the time wall yesterday, but I think I’m doing ok so far. 

Sina ready for 5
Tui level 4 (need 3 hats)
Gramma Tala level 2 (need 1 hat)

Moana has all tapestries, and 4/30 spears.
26k in EC. 

Working on the spears is pretty boring so far. I guess that will change tomorrow, with a new character and building. Maybe.


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> I refuse to send Sina on the 12-hour task. I’d rather she collect gramma Tala’s hats, and I’m holding out for Tamatoa’s lair and the shorter tasks that come with it, plus no rush right now.


I’m confused why Tamatoa isn’t a character


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Enjoy that for now, because it only gets much worse from there.
> 
> The Kakamora Spears are a real PITA! The good, and only good news is it’s uncommon (?). The bad news is as of now 30 are required and only 2 characters, Sina and Tui collect for them. To make it even worse, they are 6 and 12 hour jobs.



Pua will be able to collect them too.  Either a 6 hr task, once he's Welcomed or a 2 hour task with the Premium building.  That will speed the spears up quite a bit.  Maui and Hei Hei also will be able to collect them upon Welcome.  

So I am not stressing myself out about spears, and just trying to get characters leveled.

In my Windows game, where I am behind because of my trip, I have managed to get 16 tapestries and Sina and Tui are on their 8 hour joint task.  I hope when Pua unlocks that I will have finished collecting tapestries, which leaves the Kakamora capturing (and I tried to max out my items before collecting the one from earlier) and unlocking the spear, and then what, Sina had a final task before getting the Pua prompt.  So I'm hoping I will end up only being about a day behind to start the Pua stuff.



Haley R said:


> I’m confused why Tamatoa isn’t a character



Because he's HUGE!  He'd stomp all over the poor children!


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Pua will be able to collect them too.  Either a 6 hr task, once he's Welcomed or a 2 hour task with the Premium building.  That will speed the spears up quite a bit.  Maui and Hei Hei also will be able to collect them upon Welcome.
> 
> So I am not stressing myself out about spears, and just trying to get characters leveled.
> 
> In my Windows game, where I am behind because of my trip, I have managed to get 16 tapestries and Sina and Tui are on their 8 hour joint task.  I hope when Pua unlocks that I will have finished collecting tapestries, which leaves the Kakamora capturing (and I tried to max out my items before collecting the one from earlier) and unlocking the spear, and then what, Sina had a final task before getting the Pua prompt.  So I'm hoping I will end up only being about a day behind to start the Pua stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he's HUGE!  He'd stomp all over the poor children!


I wouldn’t mind seeing squashed children around my park....


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Pua will be able to collect them too.  Either a 6 hr task, once he's Welcomed or a 2 hour task with the Premium building.  That will speed the spears up quite a bit.  Maui and Hei Hei also will be able to collect them upon Welcome.
> 
> So I am not stressing myself out about spears, and just trying to get characters leveled.
> 
> In my Windows game, where I am behind because of my trip, I have managed to get 16 tapestries and Sina and Tui are on their 8 hour joint task.  I hope when Pua unlocks that I will have finished collecting tapestries, which leaves the Kakamora capturing (and I tried to max out my items before collecting the one from earlier) and unlocking the spear, and then what, Sina had a final task before getting the Pua prompt.  So I'm hoping I will end up only being about a day behind to start the Pua stuff.



Yeah, I knew they were gonna add more options soon, but still think it’s a completely unnecessary and annoying process. Also not stressing it at all, but  thinking this may be the final event I care to try to finish. Every one of these events is just the same as the previous with a few minor tweaks and new characters and it got old a few events ago.

This will also be the first event that I won’t have enough gems to purchase a premium building. If they actually gave us a plot of land I might care about it, but they’ve made it clear buildings really doesn’t matter. The funny thing is I was over 1K gems a few months ago and after Hei Hei I’ll be under 100. I know they want us to buy them, but there days of getting money out of me ended last year.

On a positive note, just started leveling Mama Odie up and when she finishes all my PaTF characters will be at level 9, with 2 ready to max.  Finishing them off might be a good end point for me?


----------



## hopemax

minniesBFF said:


> anyone else having trouble with the videos for extra chests and happiness not actually rewarding them?  I just watched a video for happiness and a video for a chest and I got neither.



I think I figured this out.  There is an ad, I think it's for Straight Talk Wireless.  It's black, green and white.  When it starts, it is already showing the X in the right corner.  If you click the X early, no gems.  You have to click on the ad where it wants you to play a game.  Let the game play, and then X out of the ad.  Then you get a gem.


----------



## Hoodie

That silly pig requires 20 tapestries and 10 ears.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> I think I figured this out.  There is an ad, I think it's for Straight Talk Wireless.  It's black, green and white.  When it starts, it is already showing the X in the right corner.  If you click the X early, no gems.  You have to click on the ad where it wants you to play a game.  Let the game play, and then X out of the ad.  Then you get a gem.


I haven’t seen that ad in awhile. It took me a couple times to figure that out though


----------



## Haley R

I just started collecting to beat the kakamoras. It’s taking forever. I love that Tamatoa building!


----------



## Arundal

I just finished killing my last Kakamora and Tui is off on the the four quest to get a spear. Not sure when I start collecting for Pua. Still say complete more Morna quests. So continue. Lol


----------



## SydandPaige'sMom

Hi all. What are you finding was the key to unlocking getting pua? Tui is at a 4, sima is at 5 and I have all of the tapestry for moana. There are no tasks to be completed on my side task bar other than the grumpy one which I can’t do because I don’t have grumpy, the crabs and the kakamora (which is going to take forever because neither woody or sima are dropping baskets. lol just wondering what I’m missing.


----------



## hopemax

SydandPaige'sMom said:


> Hi all. What are you finding was the key to unlocking getting pua? Tui is at a 4, sima is at 5 and I have all of the tapestry for moana. There are no tasks to be completed on my side task bar other than the grumpy one which I can’t do because I don’t have grumpy, the crabs and the kakamora (which is going to take forever because neither woody or sima are dropping baskets. lol just wondering what I’m missing.



We have to defeat the Kakamora
Chief Tui has to collect a spear (4 hours)
Tui + Sina have a 6 hour task to stop the Homecoming invader who is eating the Taro roots (who is Pua and not an invading Kakamora)


----------



## Arundal

SydandPaige'sMom said:


> Hi all. What are you finding was the key to unlocking getting pua? Tui is at a 4, sima is at 5 and I have all of the tapestry for moana. There are no tasks to be completed on my side task bar other than the grumpy one which I can’t do because I don’t have grumpy, the crabs and the kakamora (which is going to take forever because neither woody or sima are dropping baskets. lol just wondering what I’m missing.



I finished Kakamora, and there was a new four hour quest to get a Kakamora spear so can let you know more when done. Kakamora took a while to collect the basket, bad drop rate. I have Tui and Sina both at 4. Must finish Kakamora.


----------



## SydandPaige'sMom

Yikes lol with this drop rate I don’t know that will happen. Thank you!


----------



## minniesBFF

hopemax said:


> I think I figured this out.  There is an ad, I think it's for Straight Talk Wireless.  It's black, green and white.  When it starts, it is already showing the X in the right corner.  If you click the X early, no gems.  You have to click on the ad where it wants you to play a game.  Let the game play, and then X out of the ad.  Then you get a gem.


I had noticed that it only did that with the Straight Talk Wireless ad haha.  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Arundal

SydandPaige'sMom said:


> Yikes lol with this drop rate I don’t know that will happen. Thank you!



Just finished the Tui four hour quest and receive two more: one to collect Karakoram Spears for Moina, 30 in all, and a six hour quest for Tui and Sina to stop the Homecoming Invader as Hopemax had stated above.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Drop rates for the bowls for the kakamora are terrible for me - only at 7/10 kakamora


----------



## mmmears

Drop rates for Pua are pretty bad over here.


----------



## xthebowdenx

mmmears said:


> Drop rates for Pua are pretty bad over here.


Ditto. Almost all of his tapestries and ZERO hats all day


----------



## lpereira

Im at the same place with events. No spacing, just event after event. When they were less frequent I was inclined to pay a few dollars for a character or building. I had the gems for grandma and bought her. But I feel like I got such a dud premium character. Now Im looking at this building and I cant do it. I'll waste $4 ona coffee but Gameloft is dead to me. No more cash for premiums.


----------



## hopemax

The weirdest thing just happened in my Windows game.  I sent a bunch of characters on tasks, and set Cri-kee to upgrade to 9 overnight.  I noticed my game was lagging and I didn't have ads in the movie theater, so I rebooted it.  When it reloaded, my event was gone, except I still could purchase bundles.  Also, Cri-kee was now done with his upgrade, and all the other tasks.  I was a little panicky, obviously.  I closed the game again, and reopened it.  Event was back, thank goodness.  But ALL of my happiness is gone.  I was gone for a week, and my happiness didn't fall as far as it is now.  And all the tasks were ready to collect.


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> Drop rates for the bowls for the kakamora are terrible for me - only at 7/10 kakamora


I’m at 3/10 and just started today so my drops must be better


----------



## mmmears

xthebowdenx said:


> Ditto. Almost all of his tapestries and ZERO hats all day



Wow - all the tapestries!  I barely have any.  I'm at 3 tapestries and 4 ear hats.  And I was ready to start collecting this morning, so that's after playing for about 12 hours.  I can't get the tapestries to drop.


----------



## supernova

Checking my progress:

Sina - 5
Tui - 5
Tala - 4
Moana - 20/20 tapestries, 13/30 spears
Pua - 13/20 tapestries, 10/10 hats
-----------
Ringmaster - 9
Dumbo - 6
Timothy - 9
-----------
LeFou - 7
-----------
Naveen - done
Tiana - 8
Eudora - done
Charlotte - done
Facilier - 8
Louis - done
Odie - done


----------



## xthebowdenx

mmmears said:


> Wow - all the tapestries!  I barely have any.  I'm at 3 tapestries and 4 ear hats.  And I was ready to start collecting this morning, so that's after playing for about 12 hours.  I can't get the tapestries to drop.



I lied. I thought I only needed 10 tapestries for Pua and had 8. Ears have gotten a bit better and managed to get two out of the rewards from the happiness event.


----------



## hopemax

Got all of Pua’s Ears, but I need to 10 tapestries. Got Avengers tickets for this afternoon so I will not be able to collect on time.


----------



## tasmith1993

Feels weird to not hit the first time wall. I have Sina and Tui on their 6 hour task to stop the homecoming invader for 2.5 more hours, then should be able to start collecting for Pua finally.

other progress:

Sina - level 4 (ready for 5)
Moana - 20/20 tapestries, 3/30 spears
Chief Tui - level 4
Gramma Tala - level 2 (ready for 3)

Anastasia - ready for 10
Lady Tremaine - still need to buy

Timothy Q Mouse - level 3 (ready for 4)
Dumbo - 40/40 flags, 17/30 hats to welcome
Ringmaster - still need to buy

The Mayor - ready for level 10 (Finally!)

Cri-kee - level 8, one more cage for level 9

Vanellope - level 9

Naveen - level 8
Tiana - level 6
Eudora - level 9
Charlotte - level 7
Dr Facilier - level 4
Louis - level 6
Mama Odie - level 6


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'd like to share too:

In general, as most of you, I am *NOT* happy with drop rates!

That being said...Characters:

Cri-Kee - 9
LeFou - 6
Naveen - 8
Tiana - 7
Eudora - 8
Charlotte - 7 
Dr. Facilier - 5
Louis - 8
Mama Odi - 8
Sina - 4 - ready for 5, but I'm waiting
Moana - 20/20 Tapestries, 7/30 spears, 1/50 Rope/Hook things - _*FIFTY???  WHY???????*_  I also got one of Moana's ear hats today in the chest from the wish granter mini event
Chief Tui - 4 - ready for 5, but I'm waiting
Gramma Tala - 3
Pua - 9/20 Tapestries, 7/10 ears


----------



## PrincessS121212

Has anyone noticed if there are any item drop overlaps?  I was thinking about leveling up either Lefou or some of the PatF characters but don't want to interfere with the Moana set.


----------



## Hoodie

My drops for Michael Darling have been better than the ones for Pua so far.  That's a tad sad.  It's the tapestry holding me up.  I only need 2 more of Pua's ears, but I'm not even half way on the tapestry.

Once I get halfway though, I may pull the Moana characters off and start collecting for the spears.  The Reddit leak doesn't seem to have a lot of activity for next week after welcoming Pua, so I'm not going to get stressed about getting him.  Talk to me again Tuesday/Wednesday though if I still haven't welcomed him!!


----------



## Peachkins

PrincessS121212 said:


> Has anyone noticed if there are any item drop overlaps?  I was thinking about leveling up either Lefou or some of the PatF characters but don't want to interfere with the Moana set.



I haven't noticed overlaps with any of those characters.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I’m still not sure if I should feel proud of this or be embarrassed by it.






I did get a spear and Pua ears out of my 2 chests, so I guess it was worth the effort?


At the moment I need 15 spears for Moana, and 8 more tapestries until I can welcome Pua.


----------



## Peachkins

I'm still working on defeating the Kakamora. About halfway through. Funnily enough, it's not the bowls but the other token I'm short on right now.  I think I've had one drop all day. Given how many characters are going after it and the fact that it's not a rare token, that seems impossible.


----------



## Nessats

PrincessS121212 said:


> Has anyone noticed if there are any item drop overlaps?  I was thinking about leveling up either Lefou or some of the PatF characters but don't want to interfere with the Moana set.



Prince Naveen interferes with Pua's tapestry drops (Bo Peep's task drops both). Cinderella has a task that drops tokens for Naveen and Tui.  Eudora also conflicts with Pua's and Sina's tokens.  LeFou and the other PatF characters are safe.


----------



## mmmears

My Pua ear hat drops improved today and I just got the last one I needed.  Of course I still need 6 tapestries, so I'm not getting Pua today.


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> I'm still working on defeating the Kakamora. About halfway through. Funnily enough, it's not the bowls but the other token I'm short on right now.  I think I've had one drop all day. Given how many characters are going after it and the fact that it's not a rare token, that seems impossible.


I’m still fighting the kakamora too. I have one left to get


----------



## Haley R

Now I’m leveling Sina up to 4 so her and Tui can do their joint task. Then I guess I start collecting spears? Can I collect for Pua without doing the spears? I don’t care if I get Moana


----------



## Aces86

Haley R said:


> I’m still fighting the kakamora too. I have one left to get



Thought I was the only one still fighting them! I feel so behind when I get on this message board lol


----------



## supernova

Welcoming the pointless pig now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> Now I’m leveling Sina up to 4 so her and Tui can do their joint task. Then I guess I start collecting spears? Can I collect for Pua without doing the spears? I don’t care if I get Moana



Yes - I just got up to this this morning and started to be able to work on Push and only have 3 Spears


----------



## tasmith1993

Slow going for Pua, I have 4/20 tapestries and 3/10 hats so far


----------



## supernova

First up for the pointless pig is a four-hour task to show Sina the way. The odd thing is that the task doesn't even involve Sina. At least we get the 16 gems for completing the set.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> First up for the pointless pig is a four-hour task to show Sina the way. The odd thing is that the task doesn't even involve Sina. At least we get the 16 gems for completing the set.



Ah come on, you have to admit he may be useless, but cute.


----------



## karly05

Aces86 said:


> Thought I was the only one still fighting them! I feel so behind when I get on this message board lol



I haven't even started fighting them. I'm not breaking my neck over the event, though; my current priorities are trying to welcome Bagheera and get Bambi to level 2.


----------



## mara512

Update:

Sina 5 ready for 6
Tui 4 ready for 5
Tala 2 ready for 3
Pua 13/20 tapestries and 9/10 hats

Moana 6/30 spears and 1/50 boat repair materials

Outside of the event still trying to welcome Michael Darling


----------



## Arundal

karly05 said:


> I haven't even started fighting them. I'm not breaking my neck over the event, though; my current priorities are trying to welcome Bagheera and get Bambi to level 2.



I think this is always how I play. Do my best but no freak out and setting timers or getting up at night unless I just get up. I have Pua hats and just need a few more Tapestries. I have long since collected all main characters lines an most leveled to a high number but I will finish then to ten when I get there lol. Doing a bunch of tens for this event. I have kept someone leveling to ten as often as i can, about out now and will level someone from 8 to 9.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> First up for the pointless pig is a four-hour task to show Sina the way. The odd thing is that the task doesn't even involve Sina. At least we get the 16 gems for completing the set.



And thennnnn........?


----------



## CallieMar

Finally welcoming Pua. Took forever since I had a lot of token conflicts. But Maui doesn’t unlock til Friday??? So I guess I am still on track. 

Sina 5 ready for 6
Tui 5 ready for 6
Tala 3

20/20 tapestries
9/30 spears

27k EC

Not sure if I should keep leveling up, I am too lazy to check if the spear tasks conflict with other tokens.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I’ll have Pua in an hour and 20 minutes, and I’m up to 17 Spears.


----------



## mmmears

I'm finally welcoming Pua, too.  My 2 main characters are at 4 right now, ready for 5.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> And thennnnn........?


And then we have a joint task for Sina and Tui for 8 hours, for which Sina needs to be at level 5.  Can I ask where the heck this whole Homecoming thing came from??


----------



## mikegood2

Serious question. Does anyone still enjoy these events? I know a lot of us like new content, but if you could chose an event or permanent content update, which one would it be? It’s not like they couldn’t make permanent characters/attractions premium (gems) like they’ve done in the past.

BTW my answers: No and permanent content.

Pua is a pain! Currently at 13/20 and 6/10 and I’ve been fairly consistent collecting for him and don’t have any item conflicts that I’m aware of. Droprates haven’t been awful for me, but based on people welcoming him now, they also must not be very good.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Serious question. Does anyone still enjoy these events? I know a lot of us like new content, but if you could chose an event or permanent content update, which one would it be? It’s not like they couldn’t make permanent characters/attractions premium (gems) like they’ve done in the past.
> 
> BTW my answers: No and permanent content.
> 
> Pua is a pain! Currently at 13/20 and 6/10 and I’ve been fairly consistent collecting for him and don’t have any item conflicts that I’m aware of. Droprates haven’t been awful for me, but based on people welcoming him now, they also must not be very good.



Tired of events.  I vote permanent content.


----------



## Haley R

Just started collecting for Pua. First set of drops gave me one hat and none of the other. Fun stuff


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m up to 8/20 and 8/10 for Pua so my drop rates weren’t too awful today. Could still be better. Hoping I’ll have time to actually hit the time wall this time


----------



## Haley R

Deleted


----------



## supernova

Pointless pig at 2 opens a two hour yellow side quest.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Pointless pig at 2 opens a two hour yellow side quest.


What did it take to get him to level 2?


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> And then we have a joint task for Sina and Tui for 8 hours, for which Sina needs to be at level 5.  Can I ask where the heck this whole Homecoming thing came from??



I mentioned that, after the livestream list of content came up.  There is a show at Hong Kong Disneyland called, "Moana: A Homecoming Celebration."

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-stage-show-now-open-at-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## mmmears

I think I've been pretty much saying I hate events and like permanent content for over a year now...



supernova said:


> And then we have a joint task for Sina and Tui for 8 hours, for which Sina needs to be at level 5.  Can I ask where the heck this whole Homecoming thing came from??



Thanks for posting this.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Uhhhhh...not to be repetitive...but come on...been working on Pua for days now and still need 4 tapastries.  What a pain!!!!


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> Uhhhhh...not to be repetitive...but come on...been working on Pua for days now and still need 4 tapastries.  What a pain!!!!



Don't feel bad, I still need 10 tapestries


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Uhhhhh...not to be repetitive...but come on...been working on Pua for days now and still need 4 tapastries.  What a pain!!!!



Down to needing 5 tapestries and just want the nightmare to be over. 

Drops have been so hit and miss for me. Went from basically no drops for about 18 hours to going 3/3 to finish off ear-hats my last collect.

The good news is we have 15 more exciting days of this to go.  Really thinking a nice break from this game will be a welcome sight after that.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> What did it take to get him to level 3?


I think it must have been two of each item, because right now I need three of each item to get to 3.


----------



## supernova

After the joint task, we are prompted to build Moana's boat.  Eight hour build time and 10,000 ec.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I mentioned that, after the livestream list of content came up.  There is a show at Hong Kong Disneyland called, "Moana: A Homecoming Celebration."
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-stage-show-now-open-at-hong-kong-disneyland/


They must have hermit crabs during the stage show because I don't remember that in the movie, either.


----------



## Aces86

mikegood2 said:


> Serious question. Does anyone still enjoy these events? I know a lot of us like new content, but if you could chose an event or permanent content update, which one would it be? It’s not like they couldn’t make permanent characters/attractions premium (gems) like they’ve done in the past.
> 
> BTW my answers: No and permanent content.
> 
> Pua is a pain! Currently at 13/20 and 6/10 and I’ve been fairly consistent collecting for him and don’t have any item conflicts that I’m aware of. Droprates haven’t been awful for me, but based on people welcoming him now, they also must not be very good.



No and Permanent content for sure.


----------



## dkolett

Did anyone else besides me not get the reward for the happiness event? I fell into the top five but never received the reward. I sent in a ticket, but no reply....


----------



## Quellman

Anyone looking for a feast? I was thinking of serving BBQ Pork?  Still waiting on 6 tablecloths to line the tables. Then we eat!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Only started working on Pua and think doing ok - 12 out of 20/tapestries and 6/10 ear hats

Not sure if it is because I have spent less time on my phone playing this (just haven't had a chance since had work stuff) but actually been enjoying the event - haven't hit any time walls yet, been enough to keep me busy but not too tedious yet

Maybe less is more is the lesson


----------



## Hoodie

Welcoming the pig now.  Only have 5 spears so I guess that will be the next slog.  Both Sina and Tui are ready for 5 but I have been holding off the level until Pua came.  Gramma is now at 3 so at least she can start gathering her own ear tokens and release Sina from that.

For EC already have enough to build Moana's boat, Welcome Maui and level everyone to where they need to be.  I thought EC may be an issue, but it has been pretty steady so far. Overall not too concerned.  The nice part of having the comfy costume added is they seem to build in a couple of extra days for that.  Since I don't care about the costumes, it's like a couple of freebie days.


----------



## galaxygirl76

The drops for Pua have been not awesome, at least twice since I started working towards him yesterday morning everyone has come back without a thing. This is why I prefer the tower events where if I don't make it, it's because I could have worked harder while these events are a lottery.

Sorry, I have a bad cold and am crabby today.


----------



## supernova

Once Moana's boat is built, Tui has a 6-hour storyline task to search the boat.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I think it must have been two of each item, because right now I need three of each item to get to 3.



It was 2 of each item to get to 2.  I'm working on getting him to L3 right now, but don't have the items I need.  Plus I think I'm behind with the spears so I'm working on that too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quellman said:


> Anyone looking for a feast? I was thinking of serving BBQ Pork?  Still waiting on 6 tablecloths to line the tables. Then we eat!


Omg...I feel bad for laughing...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally welcoming Pua.  That felt like it took forever.  Now Hamm will have someone to hang out with when he is not Coin Collecting or going on a Rolling Ride.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Once Moana's boat is built, Tui has a 6-hour storyline task to search the boat.


Gosh, you are really 'cruising' through this event.  Heh heh...sailing humor in honor of Moana during this kinda boring event.


----------



## supernova

24/30 spears.  This nonsense is taking forever.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I finally saw Tamatoa’s Lair in operation.
He drops a ruby into the cup on the left, and it bounces out. 
Are there other outcomes or is this the one scenario?


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Anyone looking for a feast? I was thinking of serving BBQ Pork?  Still waiting on 6 tablecloths to line the tables. Then we eat!


If we wait just a few more days, we can add chicken to the feast.


----------



## supernova

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I finally saw Tamatoa’s Lair in operation.
> He drops a ruby into the cup on the left, and it bounces out.
> Are there other outcomes or is this the one scenario?


Was it when a kid visited the attraction?  Or did it happen on its own?


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

supernova said:


> Was it when a kid visited the attraction?  Or did it happen on its own?



A kid came up and pushed the button


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> After the joint task, we are prompted to build Moana's boat.  Eight hour build time and 10,000 ec.



Thanks.   Joint task should be done in about 5 hours.   Boat can build overnight.


----------



## mikegood2

Down to 1 stinking tapestries and will hopefully get Pua tonight? Off see Avengers Endgames in an hour and a half so, I’m gonna be a little behind in checking my progress tonight. Honestly. I’m far more interesting in just getting the pig done than actually getting the character (if that makes any sense).

I really hope they are looking at other ways to introduce new characters, because I’m not sure if I have another one of these events in me? If it is, I will miss this tread much more than the game.


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> Thanks.   Joint task should be done in about 5 hours.   Boat can build overnight.



I should be building the boat overnight as well. Task done in 1.5 hours.  Grats and thanks. Want to just finish working on spears need about 9 of them.

Edit: boat built - 4 more spears soon and then back to leveling


----------



## squirrel

I'm way behind.  I still need 10 tapestries to welcome Pua.  I also only have 6 spears for Moana.


----------



## Haley R

squirrel said:


> I'm way behind.  I still need 10 tapestries to welcome Pua.  I also only have 6 spears for Moana.


I have one spear. I also only have 5 hats and 6 tapestries so don’t feel too bad


----------



## supernova

Spears... done.  Of course, that now just leaves the required 50 boat repair materials for Moana.

After Sina and Tui complete their dual tasks, Tui is off to search the contents of Moana's for 4 hours.  Wondering if I'm getting closer to the first repair kit, of it that won't be until Maui unlocks.

In other news, the pointless pig is ready for 3 and LeFou is ready for 8.  Just waiting for Tiana to finish leveling to 9 in 3 hours.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I should be building the boat overnight as well. Task done in 1.5 hours.  Grats and thanks. Want to just finish working on spears need about 9 of them.
> 
> Edit: boat built - 4 more spears soon and then back to leveling


Nice progress.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welcoming the pointless pig ... only have 2 spears though so have to get cranking on that I suppose


----------



## PrincessP

Gameloft...you are too generous!!  Some smiles, some shell EC, and 4 hibiscus flowers in my radiant chest from the mini event. I can barely contain my excitement!

Sina lvl 6
Tui lvl 6
Gramma lvl 4
The pig that shall not be named. Hmph.

Still need 9 spears for Moana


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Gameloft...you are too generous!!  Some smiles, some shell EC, and 4 hibiscus flowers in my radiant chest from the mini event. I can barely contain my excitement!
> 
> Sina lvl 6
> Tui lvl 6
> Gramma lvl 4
> The pig that shall not be named. Hmph.
> 
> Still need 9 spears for Moana


Now now... no one likes an ungrateful heart.  Perhaps if you were a little kinder towards them, they would have given you more.  Lesson learned... the hard way.


----------



## supernova

Gameloft keeps giving me the popup to join the community in giving my opinions of gaming.  No, Gameloft.  Trust me.  You don't.

Timewall number next.  After Tui searches the contents of Moana's boat for four hours, we get the prompt to welcome Maui.  Guess he'll be staring at me from the Quest book for the next three days.  I'd close it, but it's the only way I remember to look for those ridiculous crabs.

Oh wonderful.  Now Tala's ready to move up, too, along with LeFou and the pointless pig.  C'mon and finish, Tiana.  You're creating an unnecessary backlog in my park.


----------



## crivera726

I am so far behind... this is the first event that I am actually trying to get everything and everyone. I Have 4 tapestries and 5 tokens for pua. 5 spears for Moana... which do u think is more important, Pua or the Spears? Drop rate for Pua is horrible btw. I just started playing recently (lvl 25) and I don’t have lots of characters. Any suggestions on how to get moving on the main storyline and also with the challenges?


----------



## Haley R

crivera726 said:


> I am so far behind... this is the first event that I am actually trying to get everything and everyone. I Have 4 tapestries and 5 tokens for pua. 5 spears for Moana... which do u think is more important, Pua or the Spears? Drop rate for Pua is horrible btw. I just started playing recently (lvl 25) and I don’t have lots of characters. Any suggestions on how to get moving on the main storyline and also with the challenges?


You’re doing better than me


----------



## hopemax

crivera726 said:


> I am so far behind... this is the first event that I am actually trying to get everything and everyone. I Have 4 tapestries and 5 tokens for pua. 5 spears for Moana... which do u think is more important, Pua or the Spears? Drop rate for Pua is horrible btw. I just started playing recently (lvl 25) and I don’t have lots of characters. Any suggestions on how to get moving on the main storyline and also with the challenges?



Having all the spears doesn't get you anything unless you have Pua and are progressing with the Event storyline.  So concentrate on Pua.  Plus, he helps with spears.

As for your other question, are you familiar with the DMK Wiki ? The general rule is to focus on the quests at the top of the list.    So for the main storyline, keep doing that as much as you can. If you need to level or Welcome a storyline character, you can check the Wiki to find out if their tokens will conflict with a Moana character (perhaps with Sarge, Goofy, Bo Peep tasks, etc.) and then you can decide if you need to wait (to get a Moana character upgraded/Welcomed first) or are clear to proceed.  The Wiki also helps you figure out how close you are to unlocking additional characters/attractions which might help in the event too.  But it's hard for newer players to be really competitive in the events.  First, you really need to have enough gems to purchase all the Premium content.  Second, newer players simply don't have the characters/attractions necessary to collect EC fast enough.

I have "A Tale of Two Games" going on.  In IOS, I had gems, I had my device the whole time so I am on Tui and Sina's 2 part task, approaching the time wall.  I need 11 more spears. And Sina was kind enough to get Grandma Tala's last hat I needed to get her to 3 before she went off to look for Moana again.  Meanwhile, in my Windows games I am 47 gems away from having enough to get Hei Hei (characters are my priority) and so I have no Float and no Tamatoa's Lair.  I also started 3 days behind because of our travel.  So I only have 8 Tapestries and 5 Ear Hats for Pua.  Yesterday, I only got 1 each the whole day.  And I have a total of 2 spears.  It really is a PITA if you don't have the Premium stuff.


----------



## Lindz101

I found this on reddit, so far its been 100%

Welcome Pua, 2h
Pua, 4h
Sina (lvl 5) + Chief Tui (lvl 4), 8h
Build Moana's Boat (10000EC, requires Pua lvl 2), 8h
Chief Tui (lvl 4), 6h
Sina (lvl 5), 8h + Chief Tui (lvl 5), 4h
Chief Tui (lvl 5), 6h
Welcome Maui (unlocks 5/3)

Week Three/Four (5/3-5/14)


Welcome Maui (10000 EC), 4h
Build Kakamora Boat (15000 EC, requires Pua lvl 3), 4h
Maui (lvl 1), 6h
Maui (lvl 2), 2h
Sina (lvl 6) + Chief Tui (lvl 5), 6h
Must have all 30 of Moana's spears to proceed
Stop the Kakamora (15x)
Chief Tui (lvl 5), 4h (Get Moana's Boat Repair Materials)
Moana's 3rd token (Boat Repair Materials) unlocks
Welcome Moana (10000 EC), 60m
Moana's Comfy Costume unlocks (14000 EC), 60m
Moana (lvl 1), 4h
Moana (lvl 1) + Chief Tui (lvl 6), 2h
Moana (lvl 2) + Sina (lvl 6), 6h
THE END!


----------



## mikegood2

Lindz101 said:


> I found this on reddit, so far its been 100%
> 
> Welcome Pua, 2h
> Pua, 4h
> Sina (lvl 5) + Chief Tui (lvl 4), 8h
> Build Moana's Boat (10000EC, requires Pua lvl 2), 8h
> Chief Tui (lvl 4), 6h
> Sina (lvl 5), 8h + Chief Tui (lvl 5), 4h
> Chief Tui (lvl 5), 6h
> Welcome Maui (unlocks 5/3)
> 
> Week Three/Four (5/3-5/14)
> 
> 
> Welcome Maui (10000 EC), 4h
> Build Kakamora Boat (15000 EC, requires Pua lvl 3), 4h
> Maui (lvl 1), 6h
> Maui (lvl 2), 2h
> Sina (lvl 6) + Chief Tui (lvl 5), 6h
> Must have all 30 of Moana's spears to proceed
> Stop the Kakamora (15x)
> Chief Tui (lvl 5), 4h (Get Moana's Boat Repair Materials)
> Moana's 3rd token (Boat Repair Materials) unlocks
> Welcome Moana (10000 EC), 60m
> Moana's Comfy Costume unlocks (14000 EC), 60m
> Moana (lvl 1), 4h
> Moana (lvl 1) + Chief Tui (lvl 6), 2h
> Moana (lvl 2) + Sina (lvl 6), 6h
> THE END!



Thanks for the info. I really like the final bullet point!  Wouldlove to just fast forward to that part and be done with this entire event. 

So have they posted any confirmation of what HeiHei is gonna cost? Is it likely gonna be 300 gems like premium characters have been in the past? Currently sitting at 391 gems, so want to make sure I can get him when he becomes available that said not having Tamatoes Lair really makes me feel like I’m falling farther and farther behind.

Does anyone else feel like their are less jobs for some character items or that there is more conflicting items than usual? Maybe it’s just me, or the fact I’ve lost interest in this event, but it sure feels this way.


----------



## Lindz101

They are predicting hei hei to be 300 gems


----------



## Hoodie

Chief Tui is on his 6 hour task so I guess I'll hit the timewall this week.  Still only have 13 spears but not really worried since we have to get through this week, welcome Maui, level up Maui, and build a boat before you hit the wall there.  Basically trying to get everyone ready to level up again so they don't conflict with Maui


----------



## mmmears

Chief Tui is on his last quest before the time wall, but I only have 19 spears, so I guess it's good for me that there is a time wall this time.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Chief Tui is on his last quest before the time wall, but I only have 19 spears, so I guess it's good for me that there is a time wall this time.


I have finished welcoming Pua, Spears done and Tui on last quest and back leveling and collecting token. Life is good and boring. Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Trophy collecting event just started

Currently building Moana's boat - so slow but steady progress


----------



## PrincessP

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trophy collecting event just started
> 
> Currently building Moana's boat - so slow but steady progress



They put the “drops tokens” notice in the character book home for those that drop trophies.  Hooray!  And they added some dwarfs to the mix that can drop them...not just Dopey and Happy anymore. So everyone check your home zone for that.


----------



## Quellman

I didn't get notification for the trophy event.


----------



## McCoy

Quellman said:


> I didn't get notification for the trophy event.


I usually don't have an issue with this, but I didn't initially get a notification either until I completely/'hard' exited the game and restarted, and then the notification came up.


----------



## crivera726

Thank you so much for the insight and help!!! I have one more question... I have too much stuff and not enough space to put it on. I have everything around the California Screamin’ but only have 2 spots in front of space mountain. I have lots of attractions that are still in my box that can’t be placed. I have all of the big hero 6 attractions, the reflections of China, troll knoll, fairy tale hall, omnidroid obstacle course, tower of terror, mad tea party, omnidroid city, splash mountain, zoo topia racetrack, magic mirror on the wall fredrickson grounds, steamboat willie and tiana’s place (these are all the ones that I don’t have a spot for) Not including my concessions. Are there any specific ones that should put away and others to put out? Idk if anyone else is having this issue but I would love it if someone could give me a little help or direction!!! Thank you all for your help!!!


----------



## Quellman

crivera726 said:


> Thank you so much for the insight and help!!! I have one more question... I have too much stuff and not enough space to put it on. I have everything around the California Screamin’ but only have 2 spots in front of space mountain. I have lots of attractions that are still in my box that can’t be placed. I have all of the big hero 6 attractions, the reflections of China, troll knoll, fairy tale hall, omnidroid obstacle course, tower of terror, mad tea party, omnidroid city, splash mountain, zoo topia racetrack, magic mirror on the wall fredrickson grounds, steamboat willie and tiana’s place (these are all the ones that I don’t have a spot for) Not including my concessions. Are there any specific ones that should put away and others to put out? Idk if anyone else is having this issue but I would love it if someone could give me a little help or direction!!! Thank you all for your help!!!



It's though to figure out which attractions you need out without knowing which characters you are working on.  Obviously with the trophy event, anything that gives you a trophy is a good one to have. Otherwise, keep those attractions which are necessary for tokens, either from needing a character or generate their own.  You don't need concessions, unless you are farming them for  magic.


----------



## Quellman

McCoy said:


> I usually don't have an issue with this, but I didn't initially get a notification either until I completely/'hard' exited the game and restarted, and then the notification came up.


I Should have thought of that.  I'll have to do that in a couple of hours.  In the mean time I;ll send off all the trophy characters and wait to collect them.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> It's though to figure out which attractions you need out without knowing which characters you are working on.  Obviously with the trophy event, anything that gives you a trophy is a good one to have. Otherwise, keep those attractions which are necessary for tokens, either from needing a character or generate their own.  You don't need concessions, unless you are farming them for  magic.



Agree with @Quellman suggestions and advice. The only additional advice I can think of adding is look at all your attractions in storage. Any attraction in storage that collects items should show a little mouse ear icon with a question mark on it, so obviously those buildings should be brought back out. It’s probably a good idea to check your stored attractions a few times a week, because they could change depending on who is ready to level or has just been leveled.


----------



## hopemax

Because it's the news you all have been dying to hear.... next Tower Challenge starts May 28th (based on the May Calendar Rewards leak from Reddit)

*runs away*


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> Because it's the news you all have been dying to hear.... next Tower Challenge starts May 28th (based on the May Calendar Rewards leak from Reddit)
> 
> *runs away*



no comment


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Because it's the news you all have been dying to hear.... next Tower Challenge starts May 28th (based on the May Calendar Rewards leak from Reddit)
> 
> *runs away*


Well, at least it's the day after the Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Because it's the news you all have been dying to hear.... next Tower Challenge starts May 28th (based on the May Calendar Rewards leak from Reddit)
> 
> *runs away*



Really with the game developers, had an ounce of creativity, like the game designers (artists) do. Looks like they are just gonna repeat the same annoying schedule of 15 day Tower Challenge, 2-ish week break, 26 day event, 2-ish week break, rinse and repeat format.  It’s been a long time, but I really miss being excited about a new event/TC. Now I just look at them with a sense of dread.   Not sure what they could do to bring the excitement back, but this sure as heck isn’t it.

Also disappointed with the current trophy mini-event! Really coulda used some gems for a top 10 finish, but they aren’t offering any this time. Instead they’re giving away a basically worthless radiant chest, some game EC and a useless trophy.




supernova said:


> Well, at least it's the day after the Memorial Day weekend.



Isn’t that worse though? The excitement and anticipation of the TC will surely ruin your Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Because it's the news you all have been dying to hear.... next Tower Challenge starts May 28th (based on the May Calendar Rewards leak from Reddit)
> 
> *runs away*


I’ll be in Japan so probably won’t participate much


----------



## Haley R

The drops for Pua are horrendous. I’ve needed 9 tapestries all day and didn’t get a single one.


----------



## squirrel

Haley R said:


> The drops for Pua are horrendous. I’ve needed 9 tapestries all day and didn’t get a single one.


Same only I only need one.


----------



## tasmith1993

Moana’s boat finishes in an hour for me. Slowly but surely, but don’t think I’ll make the deadline for the time wall this time either. First event I can remember that I didn’t hit a single time wall


----------



## mshanson3121

Did they take away the videos to watch for gems? I haven't had any in probably a week.


----------



## Haley R

squirrel said:


> Same only I only need one.


I still need 8. So dumb


----------



## Haley R

mshanson3121 said:


> Did they take away the videos to watch for gems? I haven't had any in probably a week.


Mine have been working fine


----------



## Quellman

No one seems to have mentioned the greatest new annoyance in the game - the return of those stupid straight talk advertisements minigames and their too long to load advertisements.


----------



## Haley R

Quellman said:


> No one seems to have mentioned the greatest new annoyance in the game - the return of those stupid straight talk advertisements minigames and their too long to load advertisements.


I haven’t had any of those ads in a long time. I always get the one with the puppets on the front porch and one of them barfs confetti type stuff all over the other one


----------



## Arundal

I don’t remember ever getting those type ads.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> No one seems to have mentioned the greatest new annoyance in the game - the return of those stupid straight talk advertisements minigames and their too long to load advertisements.



Got that one for the first time yesterday. I’ve gotten to the point where I so tune out from the ads I don’t really pay any attention to them anymore. When they play, I just put my phone down and do something on my iPad or something so in the room. Only reason I recognized that ad is when I retuned, it was still up and had to load/play the mini game.



Haley R said:


> I haven’t had any of those ads in a long time. I always get the one with the puppets on the front porch and one of them barfs confetti type stuff all over the other one



Don’t think I’ve ever seen that one before, but like I said, I basically tune them out. I tend to get the Cricket phone ads, toilet paper ads or the shaving ones with the guy playing a game while shaving.


----------



## mikegood2

How are people doing with the Spears? Don’t think I’ve ever had this much trouble with an event item before and I got the 20 tapestries in a decent amount of time. Only at 13/30 because it seems like the 3 characters who collect them were always out collecting other required items. I’m sure I’ve said this with every previous event but this event really does seems to have the most item conflicts I’ve ever seen in an event? I guess not having Tamatoo's Lair, first event attraction I’ve ever not had, really is slowing things down.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> How are people doing with the Spears? Don’t think I’ve ever had this much trouble with an event item before and I got the 20 tapestries in a decent amount of time. Only at 13/30 because it seems like the 3 characters who collect them were always out collecting other required items. I’m sure I’ve said this with every previous event but this event really does seems to have the most item conflicts I’ve ever seen in an event? I guess not having Tamatoo's Lair, first event attraction I’ve ever not had, really is slowing things down.



I doing fine. Currently second day at Time window so just leveling.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> How are people doing with the Spears? Don’t think I’ve ever had this much trouble with an event item before and I got the 20 tapestries in a decent amount of time. Only at 13/30 because it seems like the 3 characters who collect them were always out collecting other required items. I’m sure I’ve said this with every previous event but this event really does seems to have the most item conflicts I’ve ever seen in an event? I guess not having Tamatoo's Lair, first event attraction I’ve ever not had, really is slowing things down.



I got my last spear yesterday so now I am just collecting tokens and EC.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> How are people doing with the Spears? Don’t think I’ve ever had this much trouble with an event item before and I got the 20 tapestries in a decent amount of time. Only at 13/30 because it seems like the 3 characters who collect them were always out collecting other required items. I’m sure I’ve said this with every previous event but this event really does seems to have the most item conflicts I’ve ever seen in an event? I guess not having Tamatoo's Lair, first event attraction I’ve ever not had, really is slowing things down.


23 Spears. Scrambling to gather tokens for the characters I leveled up to have them ready for the next phase.  Poor choice. Should have let them be until after i welcomed Maui. Now I'll have a little token overlap.


----------



## Hoodie

Need 3 more spears.  All characters are ready to level - holding off until Maui opens


----------



## mikegood2

Thanks @Arundal, @mara512, @Quellman and @Hoodie 

I’m guessing you all have Tamatoos Lair? Made a mistake having it be the first event building I didn’t purchase. Didn’t realize how much it cut down on spear time for Pua (from 6 to 2 hours) and Sina (12 to 4). Woulda put me much farther along and Shoulda chose it over Hei Hei and just waited til I collected enough gems for zHei Hei next week.

On a positive note, I guess it doesn’t hurt being reminded how much easier it is to progress when you’ve been playing so long and *had* a surplus of gems. Gives me more of an appreciation of those players and what they have to deal with.

At this point I’m thinking it’s time to give up on this game after the Moana event ends. Haven’t been happy with the game for awhile now and it feels like GameLoft has gone out of it's way making me feel more and more that way. It’s too bad because I really do like many aspects of the game, but want to get excited about event and not feel like it's a chore now. If I do decide to call it an end I’ll miss this board much more than the game. Honestly you guys and gals kept me playing it as long as I have.


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Got that one for the first time yesterday. I’ve gotten to the point where I so tune out from the ads I don’t really pay any attention to them anymore. When they play, I just put my phone down and do something on my iPad or something so in the room. Only reason I recognized that ad is when I retuned, it was still up and had to load/play the mini game.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t think I’ve ever seen that one before, but like I said, I basically tune them out. I tend to get the Cricket phone ads, toilet paper ads or the shaving ones with the guy playing a game while shaving.


It’s a “smoking is bad” ad


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks @Arundal, @mara512, @Quellman and @Hoodie
> 
> I’m guessing you all have Tamatoos Lair? Made a mistake having it be the first event building I didn’t purchase. Didn’t realize how much it cut down on spear time for Pua (from 6 to 2 hours) and Sina (12 to 4). Woulda put me much farther along and Shoulda chose it over Hei Hei and just waited til I collected enough gems for zHei Hei next week.
> 
> On a positive note, I guess it doesn’t hurt being reminded how much easier it is to progress when you’ve been playing so long and *had* a surplus of gems. Gives me more of an appreciation of those players and what they have to deal with.
> 
> At this point I’m thinking it’s time to give up on this game after the Moana event ends. Haven’t been happy with the game for awhile now and it feels like GameLoft has gone out of it's way making me feel more and more that way. It’s too bad because I really do like many aspects of the game, but want to get excited about event and not feel like it's a chore now. If I do decide to call it an end I’ll miss this board much more than the game. Honestly you guys and gals kept me playing it as long as I have.



I hope you don’t decide to leave and yes I do have Tamatoos Lair. I have been leveling everyone as much as possible because I used my gems to finally get Boo.  I now have a little over 300 so I can get Hei Hei lol.  I just play as I can, I am still leveling the end game characters and other ones we got recently. I have been playing for almost 600 days at this point, not as long as many on this forum. I hope you stay!


----------



## hopemax

Welcoming Pua in my Windows game!  

Adding up the times for all the tasks, it will take 38 hours to reach the Maui time wall.  Assuming, I can start each next task immediately, and there are no leveling delays or people out on tasks when I need them.  Obviously, that won't happen by the time Maui unlocks in about 16 hours.  But since I started the event 3 days behind, being 1 day-ish behind isn't horrible.  Especially, since I don't have Tamatoa's Lair.  We'll see how much I will be set back at the upcoming Spear Time Wall, because I only have 5 (Tui should bring back #6 by the time I need him for the 8 hour joint task with Sina, I hope to let run overnight).  Once Pua is Welcomed +Sina's upgrade to 5, I will have 280 gems.  Not enough to get Hei Hei when he unlocks tomorrow, but getting there.


----------



## Haley R

I still need 5 tapestries for Pua. I’m pretty excited to get Hei Hei tomorrow though


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks @Arundal, @mara512, @Quellman and @Hoodie
> 
> I’m guessing you all have Tamatoos Lair? Made a mistake having it be the first event building I didn’t purchase. Didn’t realize how much it cut down on spear time for Pua (from 6 to 2 hours) and Sina (12 to 4). Woulda put me much farther along and Shoulda chose it over Hei Hei and just waited til I collected enough gems for zHei Hei next week.
> 
> On a positive note, I guess it doesn’t hurt being reminded how much easier it is to progress when you’ve been playing so long and *had* a surplus of gems. Gives me more of an appreciation of those players and what they have to deal with.
> 
> At this point I’m thinking it’s time to give up on this game after the Moana event ends. Haven’t been happy with the game for awhile now and it feels like GameLoft has gone out of it's way making me feel more and more that way. It’s too bad because I really do like many aspects of the game, but want to get excited about event and not feel like it's a chore now. If I do decide to call it an end I’ll miss this board much more than the game. Honestly you guys and gals kept me playing it as long as I have.




I have all the spears.  Yes, I have the lair.  I refused to buy BOG way back when and it's made my game so much harder multiple times that I caved and got this one.  I managed to get all the characters even when I didn't spend the gems on the attractions (I can't remember but I know it's several that I didn't buy) but it made the game ever more tedious.  

I know that this thread has kept me playing when I wanted to quit so I totally get it.  I hope you'll stick around but I will understand if you don't.


----------



## CallieMar

I have everyone leveled up except for Tala who needs three more hats, so I’m in a good spot going into tomorrow. I do have Tamatoa’s Lair and that really helped a lot. 

Sina - 6 ready for 7
Tui - 5 ready for 6
Tala - 4
Pua - 4 ready for 5

34k EC

I understand how frustrating this game can be.  I’ll continue to play since I’m fortunate enough to keep earning enough gems to get all the event stuff. But I basically just set timers every couple hours to get the crabs and just forget about it the rest of the time. I love Moana and I guess I’m just used to treating this game like a task I gotta check on a few times a day?


----------



## lmmatooki

Thank goodness, I finally hit the time wall. Pua had horrendous drops and the spears haven't been much better for me. I have 16/30 spears right now.


----------



## Arundal

CallieMar said:


> I have everyone leveled up except for Tala who needs three more hats, so I’m in a good spot going into tomorrow. I do have Tamatoa’s Lair and that really helped a lot.
> 
> Sina - 6 ready for 7
> Tui - 5 ready for 6
> Tala - 4
> Pua - 4 ready for 5
> 
> 34k EC
> 
> I understand how frustrating this game can be.  I’ll continue to play since I’m fortunate enough to keep earning enough gems to get all the event stuff. But I basically just set timers every couple hours to get the crabs and just forget about it the rest of the time. I love Moana and I guess I’m just used to treating this game like a task I gotta check on a few times a day?



I was lucky with this event so far with drops, we will see how drops work for the rest of the event, may turn against me,

Sina - 6
Tui - 6
Tala - 3 ready for 4
Pua 3 ready for 4 need more flowers

About 35,000 EC

Usually I struggle a bit on Events, but to won’t set timers and I sleep at night lol but I am home most days. Just barely got back over 300 gems so I can get Hei Hei today


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I’m all caught up and just waiting for Hei Hei and Maui to unlock in 5 hours.

Sina - 6
Tui - 6
Tala - 1
Pua - 3

38,424 EC

I won’t level up these characters again during the event unless it will help me with Maui and/or Moana tokens.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks @Arundal, @mara512, @Quellman and @Hoodie
> 
> I’m guessing you all have Tamatoos Lair? Made a mistake having it be the first event building I didn’t purchase. Didn’t realize how much it cut down on spear time for Pua (from 6 to 2 hours) and Sina (12 to 4). Woulda put me much farther along and Shoulda chose it over Hei Hei and just waited til I collected enough gems for zHei Hei next week.
> 
> On a positive note, I guess it doesn’t hurt being reminded how much easier it is to progress when you’ve been playing so long and *had* a surplus of gems. Gives me more of an appreciation of those players and what they have to deal with.
> 
> At this point I’m thinking it’s time to give up on this game after the Moana event ends. Haven’t been happy with the game for awhile now and it feels like GameLoft has gone out of it's way making me feel more and more that way. It’s too bad because I really do like many aspects of the game, but want to get excited about event and not feel like it's a chore now. If I do decide to call it an end I’ll miss this board much more than the game. Honestly you guys and gals kept me playing it as long as I have.



I do have the liar.  Like others, I missed an event premium building in the past, still finished, but barely.  So now I save all my gems for events. I only have about 450 right now.  Luckily one of my conditions for putting down the game is when I no longer have enough gems to purchase items during events.  I feel bad for new players. They don't get to enjoy the freemium aspect of the game and won't complete the collections, which I like doing.  You are welcome to come back and hang out with us in the forum. The complaints and comments will probably still be funny.


----------



## Hoodie

Collected all the spears.  Looking at the Reddit leaks, I'm not even sure how most people could grab Moana. We have 11 days left and in that time you need to welcome Maui, build the next boat, stop 15 Kakamora, which then opens Moana's last token.  You need 50 of these and there are only 4 tasks to get them, two of which need the premium characters.  Between this and the spears needing the premium attraction to really gather, this event was set up to spend all the gems or fail.

Boat Repair Materials:

_Hei Hei 4h "Try to Help" (lvl 1)_


_Sina (lvl 6) + Gramma Tala (lvl 1) 4h "Collecting Boat Repair Materials"_


_Pua 4h "Find Boat Repair Materials"_


_Maui (lvl 2) + Chief Tui (lvl 5) 6h "Strictly Wait?"_


----------



## minniesBFF

Once again, I'm way behind on the event.  I just got the prompt to collect for Pua.  Granted, I do not dedicate much time to this game, but honestly, it's a phone game.  I should not have to be glued to it in order to succeed with these events.  That's how I know that the game has just become a big money grab.  But I refuse to spend any more money on this game, so I guess I'm just destined to never complete another event fully.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Collected all the spears.  Looking at the Reddit leaks, I'm not even sure how most people could grab Moana. We have 11 days left and in that time you need to welcome Maui, build the next boat, stop 15 Kakamora, which then opens Moana's last token.  You need 50 of these and there are only 4 tasks to get them, two of which need the premium characters.  Between this and the spears needing the premium attraction to really gather, this event was set up to spend all the gems or fail.
> 
> Boat Repair Materials:
> 
> _Hei Hei 4h "Try to Help" (lvl 1)_
> 
> 
> _Sina (lvl 6) + Gramma Tala (lvl 1) 4h "Collecting Boat Repair Materials"_
> 
> 
> _Pua 4h "Find Boat Repair Materials"_
> 
> 
> _Maui (lvl 2) + Chief Tui (lvl 5) 6h "Strictly Wait?"_


And the waste-of-time comfy costume.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Finally welcomed Pua last night. My drops were horrendous. I was getting ready to have pulled pork BBQ from that animal. I need so many flowers that I set a timer. I hate having to do that, but I do want to complete this even if possible.

I agree that there seem to be fewer individual token producing tasks this time. I think there may be the same overall number of token tasks, but they've been doubled up on fewer characters.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

supernova said:


> And the waste-of-time comfy costume.



Wait, wait! What do you mean it's a waste of time? I'm sure Moana is dying to join the sleepover pillow fight in the too d*** big dressing room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Maui is now available:

need:
- 80 flowers
- 20 hooks
- 12 ear hats


feels like the hooks might take a while to get as only way to earn them is:  Hei Hei (4hrs), Daisy (6hrs), Army guy (6hrs), and radient chests ... so if you don't get Hei Hei that seems like a challenge


----------



## Quellman

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maui is now available:
> 
> need:
> - 80 flowers
> - 20 hooks
> - 12 ear hats
> 
> 
> feels like the hooks might take a while to get as only way to earn them is:  Hei Hei (4hrs), Daisy (6hrs), Army guy (6hrs), and radient chests ... so if you don't get Hei Hei that seems like a challenge


One of hei heis tokens overlaps with Maui too. I complained to the interns, but they are on their coffee break.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> And the waste-of-time comfy costume.



Not only waste of time they want us to put all the princesses in their comfy outfits and send them a picture. I don’t do Facebook interns. Lol no picture for my wasted time.


----------



## Haley R

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Finally welcomed Pua last night. My drops were horrendous. I was getting ready to have pulled pork BBQ from that animal. I need so many flowers that I set a timer. I hate having to do that, but I do want to complete this even if possible.
> 
> I agree that there seem to be fewer individual token producing tasks this time. I think there may be the same overall number of token tasks, but they've been doubled up on fewer characters.


I’m waiting to welcome Pua right now and I bought Hei Hei. I only have about 70 gems left. I have low expectations of even getting Maui but I’m happy I got Hei Hei


----------



## wendinator

Finally got enough elixir to buy Toy Story Mania... and now I have no space to place it, even after moving all my decorations and concessions temporarily into storage.

Does anybody have a layout they can share that fits everything? Or is the only option to store buildings?

I don't have all of the premium attractions (missing Pluto's house, RC racers, parachute drop, Mike & Sulley, Wall-E's house, Aurora's spinning wheel) so I feel like it should be achievable, yet there's still more to come with the Moana event.

I think I just talked myself into storage.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I’m waiting to welcome Pua right now and I bought Hei Hei. I only have about 70 gems left. I have low expectations of even getting Maui but I’m happy I got Hei Hei



After using gems for Hei Hei I have all of 12 gems left so better get back to leveling to earn more lol. Collecting for Maui and Moana May be difficult at best.


----------



## crivera726

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Finally welcomed Pua last night. My drops were horrendous. I was getting ready to have pulled pork BBQ from that animal. I need so many flowers that I set a timer. I hate having to do that, but I do want to complete this even if possible.
> 
> I agree that there seem to be fewer individual token producing tasks this time. I think there may be the same overall number of token tasks, but they've been doubled up on fewer characters.


These flowers are going to be the death of me!!! How are people getting so many? I have Hei Hei, pua(which I just welcomed last night), tala, Tui and Sina, I have tomatoa’s lair and I am still behind with the spears 15/30 and now I need like 5,000 flowers... lol!!!


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> After using gems for Hei Hei I have all of 12 gems left so better get back to leveling to earn more lol. Collecting for Maui and Moana May be difficult at best.


Did you buy the grandma? I didn’t have enough for her but I didn’t really want her. I love Hei hei’s interaction with the kakamoras. The ocean water pushes him back lol


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Did you buy the grandma? I didn’t have enough for her but I didn’t really want her. I love Hei hei’s interaction with the kakamoras. The ocean water pushes him back lol



I saved my gems for Hei Hei. I so loved him in the movie.

Edit: I did decide to buy Tala because it was 4.99 and would give me extra gems to Get Hei Hei from finishing that grouping so seemed worth it. I just made it to 312 gems total.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> Did you buy the grandma? I didn’t have enough for her but I didn’t really want her. I love Hei hei’s interaction with the kakamoras. The ocean water pushes him back lol



The Grandma has to be one of the worst/worthless premium characters the game has ever released. I’m sure there have been worse but no one is coming to mind. I woulda been much better off purchasing the Lair for this event. That said, I’ve got every character, so having them all, usefulness not included is important to me.



Arundal said:


> I saved my gems for Hei Hei. I so loved him in the movie.
> 
> Edit: I did decide to buy Tala because it was 4.99 and would give me extra gems to Get Hei Hei from finishing that grouping so seemed worth it.



Those are actually a decent deal that I have bought in the past. I use to always buy the float bundle, as a way to “give back” to the game and probably consider that the best deal in the game. Buying Tala or the Lair woulda been useful, do to my lack of gems, but I refuse to give GameLoft any more of my money.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> The Grandma has to be one of the worst/worthless premium characters the game has ever released. I’m sure there have been worse but no one is coming to mind. I woulda been much better off purchasing the Lair for this event. That said, I’ve got every character, so having them all, usefulness not included is important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are actually a decent deal that I have bought in the past. I use to always buy the float bundle, as a way to “give back” to the game and probably consider that the best deal in the game. Buying Tala or the Lair woulda been useful, do to my lack of gems, but I refuse to give GameLoft any more of my money.



I agree that Tala is extremely useless. I have not tried to level except accidentally. She does not really seem to help with anything!


----------



## Hoodie

Tala is not only pretty useless, but close to impossible to level.  She's just annoying.


----------



## hopemax

Quellman said:


> One of hei heis tokens overlaps with Maui too. I complained to the interns, but they are on their coffee break.



My big annoyance is that Chief Tui does absolutely nothing to help with Maui.


----------



## lmmatooki

wendinator said:


> Finally got enough elixir to buy Toy Story Mania... and now I have no space to place it, even after moving all my decorations and concessions temporarily into storage.
> 
> Does anybody have a layout they can share that fits everything? Or is the only option to store buildings?
> 
> I don't have all of the premium attractions (missing Pluto's house, RC racers, parachute drop, Mike & Sulley, Wall-E's house, Aurora's spinning wheel) so I feel like it should be achievable, yet there's still more to come with the Moana event.
> 
> I think I just talked myself into storage.


I posted a layout a few pages ago, I will try to track it down and resurface it.


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> New layout! I believe I am only missing the dumbo attraction (because at first I didn't have room and now we are having an event so why bother) and the one we won in one of the mini-games.View attachment 395142View attachment 395143View attachment 395144View attachment 395145View attachment 395146View attachment 395147View attachment 395148View attachment 395149View attachment 395150


@wendinator


----------



## lmmatooki

lmmatooki said:


> Part 2View attachment 395153View attachment 395154


@wendinator


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I agree that Tala is extremely useless. I have not tried to level except accidentally. She does not really seem to help with anything!





Hoodie said:


> Tala is not only pretty useless, but close to impossible to level.  She's just annoying.



Yeah, the fact that she doesn’t even collect Spears is beyond ridiculous! It truly is inexcusable that they have basically been re-doing the same events (different characters) for over a year now and they they can’t handle premium characters correctly. 



Quellman said:


> One of hei heis tokens overlaps with Maui too. I complained to the interns, but they are on their coffee break.





hopemax said:


> My big annoyance is that Chief Tui does absolutely nothing to help with Maui.



Is it just me, or does it seem like they’ve gotten worse at this with events? Between your observation with Chief Tui and all the Tala issues we have discussed, this has to be an intentional decision on the developers part right?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And the waste-of-time comfy costume.



These stupid comfy costumes are the straw that's breaking my back.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Just being able to hear Hei Hei’s feet smacking the ground as he runs to his destination makes the cost of 300 gems to get him totally worth it.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, the fact that she doesn’t even collect Spears is beyond ridiculous! It truly is inexcusable that they have basically been re-doing the same events (different characters) for over a year now and they they can’t handle premium characters correctly.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem like they’ve gotten worse at this with events? Between your observation with Chief Tui and all the Tala issues we have discussed, this has to be an intentional decision on the developers part right?



Although, quoting your text highlights something.  In my Windows game, I am still collecting Spears so Chief Tui not being able to collect for Maui will mean he's free to collect spears. Which IS useful. But I'm not there yet, and in my IOS game I'm done.  So at this moment it looks like it serves no purpose.  Figuring out balance, is a hard skill.  Although, letting "more characters do more" and leaving the "division of labor" up to the player might be better.  But then we might collect everything faster than we want, and therefore have less reason to make panic-driven purchases.


----------



## wendinator

lmmatooki said:


> @wendinator



Thank you!


----------



## Arundal

The amount of flowers and tokens for Maui has hit a new high. Ridiculous!!!

I don’t usually complain, but really 80 flowers!! You can only collect 5 every two hours. If you collected all night and I am not, 32 hours so more like 64 , not giving up my sleep. Lol


----------



## Unca’ Donald

So far I’ve been able to get 4 Maui ears hats but no fish hooks, which seems odd since the hooks are uncommon and the ears are rare.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Although, quoting your text highlights something.  In my Windows game, I am still collecting Spears so Chief Tui not being able to collect for Maui will mean he's free to collect spears. Which IS useful. But I'm not there yet, and in my IOS game I'm done.  So at this moment it looks like it serves no purpose.  Figuring out balance, is a hard skill.  Although, letting "more characters do more" and leaving the "division of labor" up to the player might be better.  But then we might collect everything faster than we want, and therefore have less reason to make panic-driven purchases.



Fair enough, I do agree that balancing out characters is a hard skill to do, but I think they had that balanced out better in past events, because it use to be balanced more towards the player. I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time, but it truly feels like they are trying to balance it to that point where they want to annoy players enough to get them to pay real money to get around it and if that loses some players along the way (me?) thats fine. If they want to move that direction, which they have every right to, that's fine, but they then need to make it so premium character feel like they were worth purchasing and characters like Tala feel the opposite.

Again, just my point of view on things, but they really need more times between events, like a minimum of a month. They need to find that sweat spot, and it's really hard to do this, where peoples response to an event announcement is yes it's about time, I can't wait and not again, didn't we just have one? 



Arundal said:


> The amount of flowers and tokens for Maui has hit a new high. Ridiculous!!!
> 
> I don’t usually complain, but really 80 flowers!! You can only collect 5 every two hours. If you collected all night and I am not, 32 hours so more like 64 , not giving up my sleep. Lol



Yeah, don't take this personally, but I don't like it when people complain in this thread! It is something you will rarely, if ever see me do. 

I completely agree with you on this point though and they're only getting worse and worse with it. I completely understand that they want people logging in multiple times a day, but it has truly gotten ridiculous. I just looked it up and the previous 4 events characters have all requires 435 of the 1 hour item, to max out at level 10! Why do they want to do that to us? All it does is make playing the game feel more and more like a chore. This is why the Gold token event that just ended annoyed me that top placement spots did not reward gems. I always do well in those and the gems motivated me to log in every hour, so I also would collect the 1 hour character items at the same time. Figured I might as well kill 2 birds with 1 stone.



Unca’ Donald said:


> So far I’ve been able to get 4 Maui ears hats but no fish hooks, which seems odd since the hooks are uncommon and the ears are rare.



This has become a bigger problem over that last year or so. There are times where drop rates don't seem to match their difficulty level. Don't have the game in front of me at the moment, but do the hook jobs also have other items conflicting with them? If they do, and it's a common item, that could be the culprit/


----------



## squirrel

Haley R said:


> I’m waiting to welcome Pua right now and I bought Hei Hei. I only have about 70 gems left. I have low expectations of even getting Maui but I’m happy I got Hei Hei



I have 26 gems.


----------



## Haley R

Unca’ Donald said:


> Just being able to hear Hei Hei’s feet smacking the ground as he runs to his destination makes the cost of 300 gems to get him totally worth it.


Omg I thought the exact same thing when I heard it earlier lol


----------



## Haley R

squirrel said:


> I have 26 gems.


I didn’t buy the parade, grandma, or any premium buildings


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Not only waste of time they want us to put all the princesses in their comfy outfits and send them a picture. I don’t do Facebook interns. Lol no picture for my wasted time.


Wait.  Are you serious?  I haven't seen that request yet.  Either that or I had the good sense to block the damn thing out.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like they’ve gotten worse at this with events? Between your observation with Chief Tui and all the Tala issues we have discussed, this has to be an intentional decision on the developers part right?


Short answer?  Yes.  Long answer?  Of course.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

supernova said:


> Wait.  Are you serious?  I haven't seen that request yet.  Either that or I had the good sense to block the damn thing out.



It’s mentioned in the latest news bulletin you get to from the envelope icon on the upper right hand corner of the screen.


----------



## mikegood2

Unca’ Donald said:


> Just being able to hear Hei Hei’s feet smacking the ground as he runs to his destination makes the cost of 300 gems to get him totally worth it.





Haley R said:


> Omg I thought the exact same thing when I heard it earlier lol



The game has sound? 




_(I’ve got mine off most of the time.)_


----------



## Unca’ Donald

mikegood2 said:


> Fair enough, I do agree that balancing out characters is a hard skill to do, but I think they had that balanced out better in past events, because it use to be balanced more towards the player. I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time, but it truly feels like they are trying to balance it to that point where they want to annoy players enough to get them to pay real money to get around it and if that loses some players along the way (me?) thats fine. If they want to move that direction, which they have every right to, that's fine, but they then need to make it so premium character feel like they were worth purchasing and characters like Tala feel the opposite.
> 
> Again, just my point of view on things, but they really need more times between events, like a minimum of a month. They need to find that sweat spot, and it's really hard to do this, where peoples response to an event announcement is yes it's about time, I can't wait and not again, didn't we just have one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't take this personally, but I don't like it when people complain in this thread! It is something you will rarely, if ever see me do.
> 
> I completely agree with you on this point though and they're only getting worse and worse with it. I completely understand that they want people logging in multiple times a day, but it has truly gotten ridiculous. I just looked it up and the previous 4 events characters have all requires 435 of the 1 hour item, to max out at level 10! Why do they want to do that to us? All it does is make playing the game feel more and more like a chore
> 
> 
> This has become a bigger problem over that last year or so. There are times where drop rates don't seem to match their difficulty level. Don't have the game in front of me at the moment, but do the hook jobs also have other items conflicting with them? If they do, and it's a common item, that could be the culprit/





mikegood2 said:


> Fair enough, I do agree that balancing out characters is a hard skill to do, but I think they had that balanced out better in past events, because it use to be balanced more towards the player. I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time, but it truly feels like they are trying to balance it to that point where they want to annoy players enough to get them to pay real money to get around it and if that loses some players along the way (me?) thats fine. If they want to move that direction, which they have every right to, that's fine, but they then need to make it so premium character feel like they were worth purchasing and characters like Tala feel the opposite.
> 
> Again, just my point of view on things, but they really need more times between events, like a minimum of a month. They need to find that sweat spot, and it's really hard to do this, where peoples response to an event announcement is yes it's about time, I can't wait and not again, didn't we just have one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't take this personally, but I don't like it when people complain in this thread! It is something you will rarely, if ever see me do.
> 
> I completely agree with you on this point though and they're only getting worse and worse with it. I completely understand that they want people logging in multiple times a day, but it has truly gotten ridiculous. I just looked it up and the previous 4 events characters have all requires 435 of the 1 hour item, to max out at level 10! Why do they want to do that to us? All it does is make playing the game feel more and more like a chore. This is why the Gold token event that just ended annoyed me that top placement spots did not reward gems. I always do well in those and the gems motivated me to log in every hour, so I also would collect the 1 hour character items at the same time. Figured I might as well kill 2 birds with 1 stone.
> 
> 
> 
> This has become a bigger problem over that last year or so. There are times where drop rates don't seem to match their difficulty level. Don't have the game in front of me at the moment, but do the hook jobs also have other items conflicting with them? If they do, and it's a common item, that could be the culprit/



Hei Hei is the only one I have that conflicts, but he can get both items. I guess the problem is the number of characters that get get hooks, and the amount of time of the tasks, compared to the ears.

Fish Hook - One character with a 4 hour task, two characters with 6 hour tasks

Ears Hat - Three characters with 4 hour tasks, one with a 6 hour task


----------



## Unca’ Donald

mikegood2 said:


> The game has sound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I’ve got mine off most of the time.)_



Oh, yeah! If you zoom in on Louis during one of his tasks you can hear him playing the trumpet.


----------



## tasmith1993

I'm up to 4/20 hooks and 3/12 hats for Maui. Hope that it isn't impossible to finish


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> The game has sound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I’ve got mine off most of the time.)_


I almost always use the sound


----------



## supernova

Good and bad with Maui so far.  Have all 12 hats but only 7 hooks.


----------



## Haley R

I just started building moana’s boat. I’m behind but I don’t think I’m doing terrible. I do only have like 13 spears though.


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I just started building moana’s boat. I’m behind but I don’t think I’m doing terrible. I do only have like 13 spears though.



Doing fine just keep going!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Good and bad with Maui so far.  Have all 12 hats but only 7 hooks.



Needing 20 hooks seems rediculous givenonly 3 characters (including a premium character that has a duel task)

Seems like if anything it should have been 20 ear hats and 12 hooks


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Needing 20 hooks seems rediculous givenonly 3 characters (including a premium character that has a duel task)
> 
> Seems like if anything it should have been 20 ear hats and 12 hooks


Definitely reversed there.  Not that I expect anything less than grave short-sightedness on Gameloft's part.  Just their way of trying to unnecessarily extend the event to the full duration.  Remove time walls, and let players proceed at their own pace.  Then we wouldn't have to scramble when they make boneheaded moves like this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Definitely reversed there.  Not that I expect anything less than grave short-sightedness on Gameloft's part.  Just their way of trying to unnecessarily extend the event to the full duration.  Remove time walls, and let players proceed at their own pace.  Then we wouldn't have to scramble when they make boneheaded moves like this one.



Also trying to get people to buy those event chests


----------



## Unca’ Donald

At one point yesterday I had 4 ears hats and no fish hooks, right now I have 7 of both items. I’m hoping I can start welcoming Maui by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also trying to get people to buy those event chests


I may be an idiot, but I'm certainly no fool.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Those pesky crows are back...


----------



## tasmith1993

tasmith1993 said:


> I'm up to 4/20 hooks and 3/12 hats for Maui. Hope that it isn't impossible to finish


well my overnight collection got me up to 7/20 and 5/12. hour and a half until my 4 hr collections are back. I'm also hoping that tomorrow I'll be able to welcome him.


----------



## Hoodie

In regular storyline news - I just opened the Dumbo storyline.  This is a nice bonus because I also have a nice new plot of land to stick the second boat whenever I get to it. It also reinforces the thought that Moana should have been regular storyline content with Moana, Maui, and Hei Hei as I have played less than 400 days, not obsessively, and have managed to get to the final (so far) permanent content. I imagine a dedicated player that times collections, etc could possibly complete it in about a year.

Have 8 hooks and 7 hats.  Hei Hei is ready to level so no more token conflicts.


----------



## hopemax

Managed to not make any silly mistakes while doing the tasks between Welcoming Pua and getting the Welcome Maui prompt in my Windows game.  So like I hoped, I am about a day behind.  I sent everyone on their Maui tasks when I sent Tui on his final task, so the people with 4 hour Maui tasks returned 2 ear hats immediately.  Need 12 more gems for Hei Hei. Charlotte is going to 10, so that's 5 plus today's videos, only need one gem drop from a parade run to have him today. 

Only have 9 spears, so I am concerned about that time wall.  Chief Tui is now on long-term spear duty.  But if it takes 3 days to Welcome Maui, that will probably only get me 3 per day or 9 total, putting me at 18/30.  If it goes the way it is going in my IOS game, I will be done with hats before I am done with hooks so that will free Pua up eventually to help with spears.  Hope it's enough.

IOS game, I am at 10 hooks, 9 hats.  So hopefully today's drops will be good, and that I will have Maui tomorrow.


----------



## cpc7857

Hoodie said:


> In regular storyline news - I just opened the Dumbo storyline.  This is a nice bonus because I also have a nice new plot of land to stick the second boat whenever I get to it. It also reinforces the thought that Moana should have been regular storyline content with Moana, Maui, and Hei Hei as I have played less than 400 days, not obsessively, and have managed to get to the final (so far) permanent content. I imagine a dedicated player that times collections, etc could possibly complete it in about a year.
> 
> Have 8 hooks and 7 hats.  Hei Hei is ready to level so no more token conflicts.


I also just hit the Dumbo storyline this week and I'm on day 359, so you're about right.  I don't time collections, but I'm a stay at home mom, so I have a lot of little pockets of downtime to collect during the day.


----------



## Arundal

Well as this afternoon for me a Maui I am at 9/20 and 5/12. Such a ways to go.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I may be an idiot, but I'm certainly no fool.



Don’t sell yourself short, I think you can be both!


----------



## mikegood2

Been focusing on finishing the spear 28/30 and should be done when Tui and Pua finish their spear collecting in 2 hours. Oh who am I kidding the game will only give me 1 from those 2. 

Maui is currently at 7/29 and 3/12, so while farther behind than I’d like still not in terrible shape. Hoping to welcome him Monday.

I do have all 7 PatF characters at level 9 and 5 ready for 10. Might as well start maxing 1 this afternoon. Maybe I’ll wait for 1 more HeiHei collection to finish and see if I can level him to 2 first? Anyone know if he gets any quests when he gets to level 2?


----------



## PrincessP

@mikegood2   I didn’t see any quests pop up when I leveled Hei Hei to 2.

Maui 8/20 and 11/12

Hei Hei 2/3 and 2/3 to be ready for lvl 3.

 I think I read Hei Hei needs to get to lvl 4 to maximize his potential during the event.  (That is, he can get Sina ears once he is at lvl 4 and the kakamora boat has been built - an 8 hr task).  So not really critical to get him to lvl 4.


----------



## Haley R

Arundal said:


> Doing fine just keep going!


Thank you! I’m sure trying lol


----------



## Haley R

I tapped crows this morning but now it’s saying I need to participate in the event. Weird...

ETA: jk it’s working now


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Been focusing on finishing the spear 28/30 and should be done when Tui and Pua finish their spear collecting in 2 hours. Oh who am I kidding the game will only give me 1 from those 2.
> 
> Maui is currently at 7/29 and 3/12, so while farther behind than I’d like still not in terrible shape. Hoping to welcome him Monday.
> 
> I do have all 7 PatF characters at level 9 and 5 ready for 10. Might as well start maxing 1 this afternoon. Maybe I’ll wait for 1 more HeiHei collection to finish and see if I can level him to 2 first? Anyone know if he gets any quests when he gets to level 2?


What do they say about great minds...I sent Louis on his final level up earlier since it will take at least another day to finish Maui.  I left Hei Hei alone because of token conflict for Maui. Happy collecting!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> What do they say about great minds...I sent Louis on his final level up earlier since it will take at least another day to finish Maui.  I left Hei Hei alone because of token conflict for Maui. Happy collecting!



That’s freaky because Louis is the one I sent on his final level a couple hours ago. Like you said great minds think alike... or would warped, disturbed, deranged, etc. be more fitting?


----------



## Arundal

Well as of this morning I have all the hats for Maui but only 13/20 Fish Hooks. So maybe late today, as we don’t have as many quests to collect his Fish Hook. Making it a little harder.


----------



## lmmatooki

So far for Maui I have 47/80 hibiscus flowers, 8/20 hooks, and 12/12 ear hats. I also have 27/30 kakamora spears.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Up to 12/20 and 12/12 for Maui (knew those hooks would be the challenge)

Up to 28/30 Spears - that 2hr task for Pua helped


----------



## Aces86

Not even to Maui yet and depleted a ton of gems in this event buying the float, the attraction (mainly bc I thought it looked cool lol) and hei hei. Hopefully can build up my gems before the next event. Don’t know if I’ll finish this one as I’m starting a new job this week and won’t be able to be on as much. Wish these events were made so we didn’t have to be glued to them constantly ugh. But of course they are trying to make money off of them.


----------



## Osum

Welcoming Maui... finally.


----------



## Arundal

Osum said:


> Welcoming Maui... finally.



Congratulations! I still need four hooks so some time later today. Busy leveling some to work toward building my gems again for next event. Got the float as I like them, the lair  and Hei Hei. So depleted my gems but lots of level 8 to move to 9 and 10.


----------



## hopemax

In IOS, I have all the tokens for Maui.  However, to insure that I would get the Maui hooks, I sent Timothy off to level to 9 before bed, and he still has 4 hours left.

In Windows, I got the gems for Hei Hei.  And for Maui I am at 5 and 8.  A long grind for the hooks still ahead.


----------



## supernova

One hook away from Maui.  Even though we needed so many, the drops were pretty consistent.


----------



## Osum

First task is building the kakamora boat. 4 hours, and it will drop hooks. Need two hooks and two ears to level up Maui.


----------



## Haley R

I just got the alert to welcome Maui so I’m just now collecting for him.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> One hook away from Maui.  Even though we needed so many, the drops were pretty consistent.



I am down to also needing one hook after my last pickup. So maybe four hours for Hei Hei to finish. And your right they do drop consistently.


----------



## mmmears

I still need 2 hooks.  I hope I get them today.


----------



## tasmith1993

Still need 4 hooks to unlock Maui, don't think I'll be able to do it until tomorrow morning. have 2 hours left on the 6 hour tasks, and just sent hei hei out again on his 4 hour task. I have my final nursing exam tomorrow so I'll be in bed too early to check up on them for that last hook (assuming I actually get all 3 of my next drops)
here's to hoping my morning collection will get me to unlocking him and working on the boat asap.


----------



## Osum

After the boat, he’s got a six hour task. Did not need to be leveled to start the task, but the task is long enough that he’s ready to level once he’s done on the kakamora boat.


----------



## mikegood2

Actually doing considerably better, with Maui, than I thought I would today! Down to needing 1 hook and 3 Ear-hats! Doubt I’ll get it tonight, but with 2 more ear-hat drops tonight, I’ve got a shot (or I jinxed myself).


----------



## mmmears

Welcoming Maui now - 15 mins to go until I can start on his quests.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Welcoming Maui now - 15 mins to go until I can start on his quests.



I am also welcoming Maui now. Just started so two hours.


----------



## mara512

One more hook and I can welcome Maui and I just sent all three out for their task so I should be able to welcome him in the morning.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Woo hoo...welcoming Maui now.  Was hoping to get him done today.  Seems like we have a lot to accomplish this last week.


----------



## mikegood2

Just went to see how much longer my latest Maui jobs had left and to my surprise he was already ready! Started welcoming him and will have him finished before bed. So I guess it looks like I can start the boathouse attraction before bed and have it finished when I wake up.


----------



## PrincessP

Sounds like a lot are in the same place. I also welcomed Maui before bed and built the boat overnight. 

And the $9.99 US$ “Moana plus oar stand” bundle offer popped up. $10 to stop the madness....or I could just delete the game. But I will just trek on, keeping my money, but losing my sanity [no] token drop by [no] token drop at a time instead.


----------



## Haley R

I’m only at 6 of each token for Maui so pretty far behind most of you. I also have 19/30 spears. I think a couple people were in a similar spot as me


----------



## Hoodie

Just welcomed Maui and building the boat.  Have no idea where I am with the crows - I just tap them to get rid of them.  I ready for no events, no challenges for a few weeks.  I doubt Gameloft will let that happen


----------



## squirrel

I'm behind but that's because I barely played this weekend.  I have 1 Hook and 5 Ears for Maui.


----------



## Quellman

So excited for my palm tree bench from that event chest. I'll spend many a seconds louning on it before tossing it to merlin.


----------



## Acer

I know Im behind. Not sure how it happened as Ive been doing and collecting. Took forever to get the pig drops

Anyway, can someone tell me actually how far behind I am. Is it even worth it

Just got the welcome Maui prompt. I decided to buy the 150 gem attraction to help. But with 8 days and 50 tokens needed for Moana, I think Im toast


----------



## Osum

You’re not toast! Maui’s tokens are time-consuming, but the drop rates are good. Shouldn’t take more than a couple of days to welcome him, I think. 

The kakamora are way easier this time around. Need to defeat 15 of them. I started this task about 4.5 hours ago and have already completed 5/15. Just mentioning this so that nobody gets discouraged by the higher number needed. There are more characters to collect the bowls now, and most tasks are two hours.


----------



## Quellman

Acer said:


> I know Im behind. Not sure how it happened as Ive been doing and collecting. Took forever to get the pig drops
> 
> Anyway, can someone tell me actually how far behind I am. Is it even worth it
> 
> Just got the welcome Maui prompt. I decided to buy the 150 gem attraction to help. But with 8 days and 50 tokens needed for Moana, I think Im toast



Welcome Maui (unlocks 5/3)
Week Three/Four (5/3-5/14)

Welcome Maui (10000 EC), 4h
Build Kakamora Boat (15000 EC, requires Pua lvl 3), 4h
Maui (lvl 1), 6h
Maui (lvl 2), 2h
Sina (lvl 6) + Chief Tui (lvl 5), 6h
Must have all 30 of Moana's spears to proceed
Stop the Kakamora (15x)
Chief Tui (lvl 5), 4h (Get Moana's Boat Repair Materials)
Moana's 3rd token (Boat Repair Materials) unlocks
Welcome Moana (10000 EC), 60m
Moana's Comfy Costume unlocks (14000 EC), 60m
Moana (lvl 1), 4h
Moana (lvl 1) + Chief Tui (lvl 6), 2h
Moana (lvl 2) + Sina (lvl 6), 6h
THE END!

It took about 2.5/3 days of getting Maui Token, with all characters attractions parades etc.


----------



## Acer

Quellman said:


> Welcome Maui (unlocks 5/3)
> Week Three/Four (5/3-5/14)
> 
> Welcome Maui (10000 EC), 4h
> Build Kakamora Boat (15000 EC, requires Pua lvl 3), 4h
> Maui (lvl 1), 6h
> Maui (lvl 2), 2h
> Sina (lvl 6) + Chief Tui (lvl 5), 6h
> Must have all 30 of Moana's spears to proceed
> Stop the Kakamora (15x)
> Chief Tui (lvl 5), 4h (Get Moana's Boat Repair Materials)
> Moana's 3rd token (Boat Repair Materials) unlocks
> Welcome Moana (10000 EC), 60m
> Moana's Comfy Costume unlocks (14000 EC), 60m
> Moana (lvl 1), 4h
> Moana (lvl 1) + Chief Tui (lvl 6), 2h
> Moana (lvl 2) + Sina (lvl 6), 6h
> THE END!
> 
> It took about 2.5/3 days of getting Maui Token, with all characters attractions parades etc.


Thanks for this. Doesnt look like I will be able to catch up. Wont stop though
Although, I think Im done after this event.


----------



## mmmears

I'm leveling Sina up to 6 so she can complete that quest with Chief Tui.  I knew she needed to level (thanks to earlier posts here) but decided not to do it since I really wanted to get Maui asap and wasn't sure if it would cause any conflicts.  So once she is done the 2 of them have to do that long 6 hour quest and I guess tonight I can begin to work on those kakamoras (I did not like that part of the game last time, but oh well).


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> I'm leveling Sina up to 6 so she can complete that quest with Chief Tui.  I knew she needed to level (thanks to earlier posts here) but decided not to do it since I really wanted to get Maui asap and wasn't sure if it would cause any conflicts.  So once she is done the 2 of them have to do that long 6 hour quest and I guess tonight I can begin to work on those kakamoras (I did not like that part of the game last time, but oh well).



I just started the second group of Kakamoras so I am hoping it will be easier then the first group. You do get to bring any left over tokens that you collected from the first group which helps you get started.


----------



## lme30005

Surely this is going to be really difficult if we have to do the Kakamoras (which take ages) and then have to collect 49 boat repair materials? Only have 7 days left


----------



## Arundal

lme30005 said:


> Surely this is going to be really difficult if we have to do the Kakamoras (which take ages) and then have to collect 49 boat repair materials? Only have 7 days left



I would agree. Seems like a long time to just get my first Karamora.


----------



## hopemax

Several people on Reddit, are saying the Kakamora aren't that bad because we have Maui and Pua now and their tasks are only 2 hours not 4 like Tui and Sina.  I was sitting on 1 basket to start, so I just got my first Kakamora but I have a bunch of characters ready to drop them.  So I will see how it goes.

I am very concerned about the boat repair materials.  They better be 1 or 2 hour tasks that everyone can do, but we all know they will probably be 4 hours, and some will require 2 characters.


----------



## lmmatooki

Welcoming Maui now!!


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> Several people on Reddit, are saying the Kakamora aren't that bad because we have Maui and Pua now and their tasks are only 2 hours not 4 like Tui and Sina.  I was sitting on 1 basket to start, so I just got my first Kakamora but I have a bunch of characters ready to drop them.  So I will see how it goes.
> 
> I am very concerned about the boat repair materials.  They better be 1 or 2 hour tasks that everyone can do, but we all know they will probably be 4 hours, and some will require 2 characters.



I thought the same. But so far drops have been decent. I now have three Karamoras done. So looks easier. Probably done for night unless I wake to use bathroom.


----------



## Osum

Reddit prediction for boat repair materials...


----------



## mikegood2

Just finished collecting my final, excluding Gumbo, PatF item. Only 344 Gumbos left to collect and figuring out how to spread out 6 days worth of level ups that won’t interfere with the current event. I might just wait for the event to finish before leveling any PatF characters, or sneak 1 or 2 level ups in?

Also started the 15 Kakamora collecting. Started with 7/3 sprouts but no baskets. Due to a conflict probably won’t start collect my first Kakamora until the morning, but probably start it with 2?

It will be curious how they fit Moana’s Boat repair material and comfy fabric into the final 7 days. My guess is it’s not gonna be very fun, but guess we won’t know for a few days? Also, does anyone like the how they do the comfy Princess outfits? I personally think they might be the stupidest, most worthless addition to the game, but probably forgetting about something else.


----------



## mikegood2

Osum said:


> Reddit prediction for boat repair materials...
> 
> View attachment 399232



Based on those requirements, they would have to be common or uncommon items, correct? If so it looks doable, BUT a real PITA, especially if players don’t have Maui (yet) or either of the premiums. 

Basing this on a lot of what ifs, like you have everyone, no conflicting items, 100% drop rates and able to collect when characters finish (but sleep thru the night) your looking at a max of 18 materials a day, and that’s based on collecting one first thing in the morning and collecting/sending right before bed. More realistically your probably closer to 15 per day. So *BEST CASE SCENARIO*, your looking at a little under 3 days, but every *if* *that doesn’t happen* it will drop from there so we’re more realistically looking at 5 days.

On top of that we have Moana’s comfy costume to deal with and we don’t know how that will work/conflict exactly? My guess is we won’t be able to start until we welcome Moana, probably do a few quests and possibly have her at level 2 or 3? Like I said looks doable, but really gonna be a PITA and a lot of angry players who won’t have enough time to finish. Does anyone enjoy these types of time restraints? I sure don’t and every time they pull this it makes me want to play less and less.


----------



## Osum

One bonus: the opening task for the boat repair materials (4hr/Tui) also comes with a separate 1 hour task for Hei Hei, which also drops the item. So, by the time Tui finishes his task, you’ll have already collected one. 

I did get two of them from leaderboard chests, so when it opens up, I’ll have 4/50. Ugh, why 50!?


----------



## Arundal

For all you concerned, the second Karamora fight is not bad. Drops are consistent and with mostly two hour task, not bad. I started yesterday and had to get tasks reorganized together but I am at 7/15 already so probably finish today. Not bad. I can’t imagine the 50 boat repairs we need for Moana yet, one thing at a time. Back to leveling.


----------



## Haley R

I need 1 more Maui hat and 7 more hooks


----------



## Hoodie

Started the Kakamora this morning.  I kinda like them walking around and don't want to battle them. They are cute and angry and want to stab people.  I feel an affinity towards them. <3


----------



## hopemax

After being so good about not making silly mistakes in my Windows game, while trying to catch up, I made one.  I didn't realize Pua had to be level 3 in order to build the Kakamora Boat attraction.  I had sent him off for a spear about 15 minutes before I finished Welcoming Maui.  I don't have the gems to speed up the task either.  So I have to wait 5 hours until he finishes his task, before I can do his upgrade, and then build the boat.  Getting close with the spears though.  Should get them all before the wall, I think.

In IOS I am 8/15 on the Kakamora.  And more importantly, Dr. Facilier is at level 9.  I only have 78 more Gumbos to collect.  But I still need the rest of his tokens, so it will still be a week or so before he's done, I'm guessing.


----------



## Wdw1015

Ugh, another trophy event.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Ugh, another trophy event.


Well stated.  I am sitting this one out.  Can't be bothered sending the Dwarfs and Pluto out on tasks every friggin' hour.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Well stated.  I am sitting this one out.  Can't be bothered sending the Dwarfs and Pluto out on tasks every friggin' hour.


I just started the trophy event (against my will) and am already in 157th place lol


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> I just started the trophy event (against my will) and am already in 157th place lol



I must agree. I am only picking up trophy’s accidentally no plan. Think I was already over 250th place lol. Not even trying.


----------



## Hoodie

Haley R said:


> I just started the trophy event (against my will) and am already in 157th place lol


We should see who can post the lowest! I didn't even check my placement yet.


----------



## Haley R

Hoodie said:


> We should see who can post the lowest! I didn't even check my placement yet.


I'm in 374th now lol


----------



## Quellman

Before you collect the last kokamora guy see about filling up the items used to capture them, chances are they'll be needed for a mini-event in the future.  A head start there is nice.


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> Ugh, another trophy event.





supernova said:


> Well stated.  I am sitting this one out.  Can't be bothered sending the Dwarfs and Pluto out on tasks every friggin' hour.



I’ve always liked the trophy event, my favorite of the mini-events, because it use to be a great way to get gems. In a previous TC event I won 75 gems from them. Since they are really cheeping out on things this event and are not giving any gems away, it’s definitely to worth my time. Is it just me, or does this event feel like a lot of do more for less? 

The key to placing well in the trophy event is play in airport mode for about half a day, try to log in every hour if possible and when you log in, with WiFi ion, you should be top 10 with a huge lead over the 50th spot. Also works well with collecting the 1 hour items for character sets.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> The key to placing well in the trophy event is play in airport mode for about half a day, try to log in every hour if possible and when you log in, with WiFi ion, you should be top 10 with a huge lead over the 50th spot. Also works well with collecting the 1 hour items for character sets.


If you have all that time to do that sort of nonsense to win a tapper event, then we really need to get you a hobby.


----------



## lmmatooki

Hoodie said:


> We should see who can post the lowest! I didn't even check my placement yet.


How in the world am I ranked 30th?? I'm not even trying...


----------



## Haley R

lmmatooki said:


> How in the world am I ranked 30th?? I'm not even trying...


You’re just too good


----------



## Haley R

I have all of maui’s hats now and only need 5 hooks


----------



## Arundal

I have finished the Karamora fight but now need to wait on Tui to finish his task. He will not be done for 1.5 hours lol thought it would tAke longer to finish Karamora.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> If you have all that time to do that sort of nonsense to win a tapper event, then we really need to get you a hobby.



Meh, really not that hard to do. The airplane mode is just an added step (swipe click x2), but it builds up enough surplus to more than make up for it. Only usually do it 6 or 8 times because I’ll always forget to do it and join a leaderboard. Also have all my trophy buildings grouped so that’s also easy enough. 



Arundal said:


> I have finished the Karamora fight but now need to wait on Tui to finish his task. He will not be done for 1.5 hours lol thought it would tAke longer to finish Karamora.



Nice job. 

I won’t be done until sometime tomorrow. Currently at 5/15, but think 2 of my basket collectors have multiple items that conflict and 1 is a common. I’m always at a surplus on Bamboo(?) Don’t think I’ve been below 6?


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> Before you collect the last kokamora guy see about filling up the items used to capture them, chances are they'll be needed for a mini-event in the future.  A head start there is nice.



I get what you're saying, but I'm more concerned about starting to collect for Moana so that it's not super stressful (and even if I started now it could be).  I wish I had time to do this, but I don't think I do.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Meh, really not that hard to do. The airplane mode is just an added step (swipe click x2), but it builds up enough surplus to more than make up for it. Only usually do it 6 or 8 times because I’ll always forget to do it and join a leaderboard. Also have all my trophy buildings grouped so that’s also easy enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> I won’t be done until sometime tomorrow. Currently at 5/15, but think 2 of my basket collectors have multiple items that conflict and 1 is a common. I’m always at a surplus on Bamboo(?) Don’t think I’ve been below 6?


Thanks, I did not have many conflicts so was able to collect more quickly then I expected. Tui is now on four task that I just started for first boat repair kit


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> I get what you're saying, but I'm more concerned about starting to collect for Moana so that it's not super stressful (and even if I started now it could be).  I wish I had time to do this, but I don't think I do.



Although, as @Arundal mentioned, finishing the Kakamora might not get you far because Tui is out on a task.  The similar thing is going to happen to me.  I have 1 Kakamora left, but I didn't realize I was that close when I sent Tui out to collect a basket/bamboo (forget which one he has).  So I will be able to get the Kakamora 2 hours before Tui finishes.  OR I just collect from everyone and when I've collected from Tui, then collect the Kakamora.  Hopefully, I have collected a few extra items for the future.


----------



## lmmatooki

Okay, I was ranked at 60 something and now I'm at 26! What is happening??


----------



## tweeter

lmmatooki said:


> Okay, I was ranked at 60 something and now I'm at 26! What is happening??



I think the interns ran out of little piggies and keep losing count. I had trophies from much earlier not counted, then, viola, they counted again. My ranking has been up, down, up, and then down again.


----------



## lmmatooki

tweeter said:


> I think the interns ran out of little piggies and keep losing count. I had trophies from much earlier not counted, then, viola, they counted again. My ranking has been up, down, up, and then down again.


Ahhh, that is the only explanation for all of this haha


----------



## mmmears

I found 2 platinum chests in a row today.  That's never happened before.  It's been ages since I found my last one, too.  Weird, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Okay, I was ranked at 60 something and now I'm at 26! What is happening??





tweeter said:


> I think the interns ran out of little piggies and keep losing count. I had trophies from much earlier not counted, then, viola, they counted again. My ranking has been up, down, up, and then down again.



Always a safe bet to assume that the interns messed something up, but there are times  where they are not the culprits.  My guess is this is one of those times and your trophy count didn’t update properly, didn’t count everything. Happens to me on a fairly regular basis for mini events , and a reloading of the leaderboard or restarting the game usually fixes it.


----------



## Arundal

Well getting the boat repairs may be the hardest of all quests. With only four groups and say you sleep through one, you can collect 5 times a day. That’s maybe 20 per day if drop rates are perfect. At best three days.


----------



## SunDial

14/15 Karamora.   Will fill them to the max before tapping the 15th.  

Comfortably in top 10 and I am not sending everyone out to get the trophies.   Think the last tapping event should be the happiness event.   Already set up for the that and the gems that go with it.


----------



## Quellman

I find it sad that the interns couldn't have Tala/Sina and Pua interact with their attractions for their "gathering boat repair materials" quests.  Especially since one includes a premium attraction!  The animation with hei Hei isn't good enough to account for this oversight. I demand satisfaction.


----------



## Haley R

I only need two more hooks for Maui!


----------



## CO_DisFan

I know it's neither safe nor sane to expect much logic from the weak story line in these events and, like most, I only marginally pay attention to what is being said. But my half-attention seemed to pick up on the fact that the Kokomora are not angry at Moana et. al. but instead are angry that their boat is stuck on a reef and need help. And Chief Tui's idea of 'help' is to throw spears at them. Makes perfect sense. On second inspection, perhaps Tui is playing 'catch' with the Kokomora, taking their minds off the fact that their boat is stuck.


----------



## Haley R

Yes!! Welcoming Maui now!


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> Based on those requirements, they would have to be common or uncommon items, correct? If so it looks doable, BUT a real PITA, especially if players don’t have Maui (yet) or either of the premiums.
> 
> Basing this on a lot of what ifs, like you have everyone, no conflicting items, 100% drop rates and able to collect when characters finish (but sleep thru the night) your looking at a max of 18 materials a day, and that’s based on collecting one first thing in the morning and collecting/sending right before bed. More realistically your probably closer to 15 per day. So *BEST CASE SCENARIO*, your looking at a little under 3 days, but every *if* *that doesn’t happen* it will drop from there so we’re more realistically looking at 5 days.
> 
> On top of that we have Moana’s comfy costume to deal with and we don’t know how that will work/conflict exactly? My guess is we won’t be able to start until we welcome Moana, probably do a few quests and possibly have her at level 2 or 3? Like I said looks doable, but really gonna be a PITA and a lot of angry players who won’t have enough time to finish. Does anyone enjoy these types of time restraints? I sure don’t and every time they pull this it makes me want to play less and less.





Arundal said:


> Well getting the boat repairs may be the hardest of all quests. With only four groups and say you sleep through one, you can collect 5 times a day. That’s maybe 20 per day if drop rates are perfect. At best three days.



You might be being a little generous, but pretty much in line with my calculations from the other day (quoted that post). That said, I don’t trust my own math, so no guarantee my numbers were correct.

Still at 13/15 Kakamora so I’m hoping to finish this afternoon? Only got 1/4 my last collection. 2 characters have multiple item chances, but 2 just collect the bowls.

So after we all (hopefully) finish collecting for Moana do we also have a comfy costume to deal with?


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Still grinding away on Maui. Sigh. I can feel Moana slipping through my fingers.


----------



## hopemax

So I had a bad night of sleep, which means I had a good night for Boat repair materials collecting.  So far, everyone is bringing back their item every time.  So perhaps the interns did listen to people asking for basically, "let the drops be guaranteed, even if it means we have to collect more."  I'm not sure people were asking for 50 of an item, this late in the game, but maybe they will dial it back next time if too many people are unsuccessful.  I just collected my 12th token.

In Windows, I just started working on the Kakamora.  I am sitting on 0 baskets, and maxed bamboo, so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> You might be being a little generous, but pretty much in line with my calculations from the other day (quoted that post). That said, I don’t trust my own math, so no guarantee my numbers were correct.
> 
> Still at 13/15 Kakamora so I’m hoping to finish this afternoon? Only got 1/4 my last collection. 2 characters have multiple item chances, but 2 just collect the bowls.
> 
> So after we all (hopefully) finish collecting for Moana do we also have a comfy costume to deal with?



Yes we do. Maybe we get it  probably we dont lol! I have also noticed they don’t drop the boat repair kit every time.


----------



## mara512

Haley R said:


> Yes!! Welcoming Maui now!



Yeah!!! Kakamora drops seem very consistent so you should breeze through them.


----------



## mmmears

Boat drops aren't guaranteed.  I went 3 for 4 in the last round.


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> Yeah!!! Kakamora drops seem very consistent so you should breeze through them.


Well hopefully! I could’ve built the boat but I needed Pua at 3 and of course he had 3 more hours on his task


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Boat drops aren't guaranteed.  I went 3 for 4 in the last round.



Most of my returns for Boat drops have happened with at least one that come back with nothing! I have been running since early this morning and I am at 9/50.


----------



## hopemax

My experience from previous events, was my drops at this stage would be returning 1 token out of 4-6 drops, so 3/4 still constitutes significant improvement.


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> Well hopefully! I could’ve built the boat but I needed Pua at 3 and of course he had 3 more hours on his task



Heads up, Sina will also have to be 6 to do a task before hitting the Kakamora.  I got caught out by both her and Pua's upgrades, delaying my Windows progress.  So whenever you have a spot for her to upgrade after you upgrade Pua, you might as well do it.  Earlier the better so people can collect her tokens to max her back out before collecting the baskets/bamboo.


----------



## supernova

Cherry Limeade said:


> Still grinding away on Maui. Sigh. I can feel Moana slipping through my fingers.


Fear not... not a bit surprising that they offered her for sale on the very first day of the final cycle.  Crooks.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Heads up, Sina will also have to be 6 to do a task before hitting the Kakamora.  I got caught out by both her and Pua's upgrades, delaying my Windows progress.  So whenever you have a spot for her to upgrade after you upgrade Pua, you might as well do it.  Earlier the better so people can collect her tokens to max her back out before collecting the baskets/bamboo.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm building the boat now and Pua is at level 3. I need 3 more hats for Sina so I have two of my characters collecting for that. I won't be able to level her up until tomorrow sometime. My magic has been slowly increasing which is good because my next normal quest is to buy a section of land for 650k. I currently have about 580k.


----------



## tasmith1993

up to 11/15 kakamora, really don't see how Moana will be possible but we will see.


----------



## mikegood2

tasmith1993 said:


> up to 11/15 kakamora, really don't see how Moana will be possible but we will see.



Depends? If you have Tamatoo’s Lair (I don’t), you have more than enough time, but if you don’t than it’s gonna be tough, because Pua requires it for his 4 hour boat repair job.

Probably shoulda paid more attention to the requirements, because Pua’s Lair requirement really messes up the calculations I did the other day. The good news is I’ll have 5 or 6 finished before bed, the bad news is not being able to use my Pua, means I’ll get 3-5 less boat repair material a day. Just when I was actually starting to feel better about this game, this BS happens. Still more than doable for me, but really gonna cut it closer than it really should. Now only looking at getting 11-13 a day *IF* I get 100% drop rate.


----------



## Haley R

Just leveled Maui to 2 and he’s doing a 2 hour task. I still don’t have enough hats to level Sina up to 6 so I’m waiting for that.


----------



## supernova

Never been prouder to say that I am wallowing down at 393rd place in this snoozer gold trophy tapper event.  Thank goodness this nonsense will be over soon.
In other news, down to:
Dumbo - 7
Facilier - 9 (have all the gumbo but need tokens)
LeFou - 9 (have all of the roses, just need tokens)

And I have 21 of the boat repair kits.  Just shy of being half way, with four days and change to go.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Never been prouder to say that I am wallowing down at 393rd place in this snoozer gold trophy tapper event.  Thank goodness this nonsense will be over soon.View attachment 399628
> In other news, down to:
> Dumbo - 7
> Facilier - 9 (have all the gumbo but need tokens)
> LeFou - 9 (have all of the roses, just need tokens)


Meanwhile, here’s me...


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Meanwhile, here’s me...
> View attachment 399645


Rats.  And I thought I was doing so well.  Congratulations on your nice showing.  I'm hoping Gameloft catches on that we are pretty much done with getting these bullsh*t tapper games every four days.  Enough already.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Rats.  And I thought I was doing so well.  Congratulations on your nice showing.  I'm hoping Gameloft catches on that we are pretty much done with getting these bullsh*t tapper games every four days.  Enough already.


Do I win a prize?


----------



## supernova

Haley R said:


> Do I win a prize?


Brownie points in my book.


----------



## Haley R

supernova said:


> Brownie points in my book.


Well thank you! lol


----------



## lmmatooki

Well, dang. You guys blew me out of the water!


----------



## Arundal

lmmatooki said:


> Well, dang. You guys blew me out of the water!View attachment 399695



Not sure what place I was in but like you I got 1,000 EC for not even trying to play.


----------



## SunDial

I don't remember seeing a pop up where I finished or getting the prizes.   I guess I am in the bottom of the bottom competition as I was in 3rd or 4th.


----------



## CallieMar

I’m at 11/50 boat materials. Pretty sure I will be able to get Moana. The event completionist in me wants to get the comfy outfit. The realistic side knows that I end up swapping the princesses out of their comfy costumes anyway because they can’t collect tokens in them. Talk about useless!


----------



## SunDial

I am at 19/50.


----------



## mikegood2

CallieMar said:


> I’m at 11/50 boat materials. Pretty sure I will be able to get Moana. The event completionist in me wants to get the comfy outfit. The realistic side knows that I end up swapping the princesses out of their comfy costumes anyway because they can’t collect tokens in them. Talk about useless!



Basically at the same spot as you are, 10/50 and feel the same way. Not having the Lair is gonna slow things down for me, but I’m hoping to finish collecting material on Sunday or Monday Seeing that I thing the princess comfy outfit is probably the stupidest thing the game ever introduced, maybe not getting Moana’s is a blessing in disguise? This is the first event I didn’t buy all the attractions, it might as well be the first one I didn’t get the comfy costume too. Really feels like they made this event tougher than usual and guessing that is something that anyone ever asked for.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I’m at 18/50.  I really want the comfy costume as well.  Not jumping the gun though this time.  Luckily I have money saved up, so if with 1hour left there is no hope in sight then maybe, but I’m giving my best effort first


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> I am at 19/50.



I am also at 19/50. Should be time.


----------



## mara512

Just sent everyone for my first collection of boat repairs.  I am starting with 3.


----------



## mmmears

My boat repairs are really slow going.  I'm definitely NOT getting them all on each round.  I'm at 22 now.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> My boat repairs are really slow going.  I'm definitely NOT getting them all on each round.  I'm at 22 now.



I have been slow too and I have the Lair. I am at 23/50 but definitely don’t get four each time and the one is 6 hours long.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I have been slow too and I have the Lair. I am at 23/50 but definitely don’t get four each time and the one is 6 hours long.



I have the lair as well.  I think I'll be lucky to get Moana in the end and I doubt there will be a comfy outfit in her future based on how they are trying to make it almost impossible.  I am not going to pay for it, since I find these artificial time constraints annoying.


----------



## PrincessS121212

It would have been nice if Tomatoa's lair dropped the boat repair materials for Moana in addition to the quests with all the other characters.  50 of these will make the comfy costume almost impossible unless all the items are common or uncommon.
For once I'm near the top of the pack.  30/50 with one collection to go before bed for all the characters.  Hopefully I can unlock Moana by tomorrow night but my drops are averaging 3/4 every round.

Gameloft is definitely skimping on event currency this time around, as for past events with only 4 days to go I'd be hovering around 80K+ with one character or costume left to unlock, leaving me with extra to level up all the characters at least once before the event ended.
This time around I'm only @ 60K EC and averaging 5000 a day so I won't even get the full 40 gem conversion since I'll still have to purchase Moana and her costume if the drop rates work out.
Getting rid of Goofy/Jessie's 6 min tasks for 10 EC each really hurt and getting rid of Mike W's joint task for EC with Celia didn't help.

On a positive note, I do enjoy the water picking up HeiHei and putting him back on the beach during the boat materials collection tasks.


----------



## CallieMar

mmmears said:


> I have the lair as well.  I think I'll be lucky to get Moana in the end and I doubt there will be a comfy outfit in her future based on how they are trying to make it almost impossible.  I am not going to pay for it, since I find these artificial time constraints annoying.



Exactly!  It took me quite a while to welcome Pua and I still had to wait almost 5 days for Maui to unlock.  Let us play the event at our own pace.   A lot of newer players need the whole time to be able to complete as it is, without putting in artificial time constraints.


----------



## Haley R

PrincessS121212 said:


> It would have been nice if Tomatoa's lair dropped the boat repair materials for Moana in addition to the quests with all the other characters.  50 of these will make the comfy costume almost impossible unless all the items are common or uncommon.
> For once I'm near the top of the pack.  30/50 with one collection to go before bed for all the characters.  Hopefully I can unlock Moana by tomorrow night but my drops are averaging 3/4 every round.
> 
> Gameloft is definitely skimping on event currency this time around, as for past events with only 4 days to go I'd be hovering around 80K+ with one character or costume left to unlock, leaving me with extra to level up all the characters at least once before the event ended.
> This time around I'm only @ 60K EC and averaging 5000 a day so I won't even get the full 40 gem conversion since I'll still have to purchase Moana and her costume if the drop rates work out.
> Getting rid of Goofy/Jessie's 6 min tasks for 10 EC each really hurt and getting rid of Mike W's joint task for EC with Celia didn't help.
> 
> On a positive note, I do enjoy the water picking up HeiHei and putting him back on the beach during the boat materials collection tasks.


I LOVE watching the water put Hei Hei back on the sand.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I LOVE watching the water put Hei Hei back on the sand.


Same!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Haley R said:


> I LOVE watching the water put Hei Hei back on the sand.


Same!!!


----------



## Haley R

I just got the prompt to fight the kakamora again. I can’t get any right away because I have no bowls


----------



## Haley R

What a bunch of crap. I sent out 6 people overnight to get bowls for the kakamora and got 1. One bowl!!! That’s so dumb


----------



## Eeyore daily

4 more days and I'm only halfway through getting the Kakamora,  I feel like Moana is slipping away


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So everyone is in agreement that needing to get 50 boat repair kits, when the shortest task is 4 hours, only 4 tasks to get them, and 2 require a premium character is just beyond ridiculous right?


----------



## KPach525

TheMaxRebo said:


> So everyone is in agreement that needing to get 50 boat repair kits, when the shortest task is 4 hours, only 4 tasks to get them, and 2 require a premium character is just beyond ridiculous right?


Yes. Quit-the-game level of ridiculousness


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> So everyone is in agreement that needing to get 50 boat repair kits, when the shortest task is 4 hours, only 4 tasks to get them, and 2 require a premium character is just beyond ridiculous right?



I might get Moana but then I am burnt out.
I am at 30/50. Excuse the language screw the comfy outfit. Comfy hell.


----------



## mara512

TheMaxRebo said:


> So everyone is in agreement that needing to get 50 boat repair kits, when the shortest task is 4 hours, only 4 tasks to get them, and 2 require a premium character is just beyond ridiculous right?



Complete agreement


----------



## SunDial

Crows?   Man I was all set for happiness. 

I am at 27/50.   I know I will get Moana.  Comfy outfit is going to out of the question.


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> Crows?   Man I was all set for happiness.
> 
> I am at 27/50.   I know I will get Moana.  Comfy outfit is going to out of the question.



I am at 31/50. Appears my drops are getting worse as we go. That time only got 1/3. Talk about random. Welcome crows to happiness.


----------



## Wdw1015

That darn pig has been worthless on the repair kits


----------



## mikegood2

Came on here to see what’s up and sorry to see all the negatives experiences people are having. Just don’t understand why anyone would come on here and complain? That’s something you would *NEVER* see me do. Figured once again it’s up to spread some words of encouragement, so here you go....









Sorry, couldn’t come up with any.


----------



## Eeyore daily

The only encouragement I have is it ends in less then 4 days lol


----------



## mikegood2

Eeyore daily said:


> The only encouragement I have is it ends in less then 4 days lol


 That was gonna be my one encouraging thing, but think it’s gonna be followed up with a lot of frustrated and upset players. I know we say it every event or two, but I think this has been one of the worse events they’ve done.

On a positive note(?) I’m at 23/50 boat repair kits. Wish I was farther along, but since I don’t have the Lair I only having 3 who collect (4/4/6), so it actually isn’t that bad.


----------



## mmmears

I'm at 34 boat repairs, and just collected so it'll be stuck there for quite a while.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> So everyone is in agreement that needing to get 50 boat repair kits, when the shortest task is 4 hours, only 4 tasks to get them, and 2 require a premium character is just beyond ridiculous right?



Totally agree.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eeyore daily said:


> The only encouragement I have is it ends in less then 4 days lol



And I actually liked this one when it started - felt like I was able to keep up without having to be on as often ... But this boat repair task is just crushing my soul (he said overdramatically)


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I actually liked this one when it started - felt like I was able to keep up without having to be on as often ... But this boat repair task is just crushing my soul (he said overdramatically)



I agree totally. I thought I had a handle on this one but my drops have gotten worse and worse. I get 1 or 2 drop at most for every 4.


----------



## Osum

Here are the collectors for the comfy costume, in case it helps.


----------



## KPach525

Osum said:


> Here are the collectors for the comfy costume, in case it helps.
> 
> View attachment 399916
> 
> View attachment 399917
> 
> View attachment 399918


Ok the fact that the other comfy princesses do NOT collect the glitched fabric this time: that may be my final straw. That’s stupid and ridiculous.


----------



## Osum

I agree. Also, Maui does nothing for the costume, but the premium characters are being used.


----------



## hopemax

It helps, in that no one was ever going to earn it just through playing the game.  Only by buying the bundle or buying a lot of gems.

I am at 45/50 for the boat materials in IOS.  Windows, it's going to be touch and go if I will have enough time I'm at 10/50 and I don't have the Tamatoa's Lair, so only 3 characters.


----------



## SunDial

So glitched fabric is the common item.   I will collect what i can for the next comfy event.


----------



## mmmears

Yeah, based on this I can see that the stupid costume isn't going to happen.  Oddly it makes me less stressed since I can let it go and not stress so much about the boat drops.


----------



## Gorechick

Bummed out that with a few days left I won't get Moana. Not even sure I'll get Maui. I play regularly and usually do well but the event tasks have dragged and drops and the amount of tokens needed has been ridiculous.


----------



## hopemax

UNO MAS!!!  

But I have 3 hours 20 min to wait for the three 4 hour tasks to finish.

Maui and Chief Tui just finished.  Rather than send them out for 6 hours pointlessly, I put Chief Tui on his Glitched Fabric task.  According to Reddit, Maui has a 2 hour task to collect Moana's necklace for leveling her, so that's what I am doing with Maui.  Although, I think I may have gotten enough to level her out of the Radiant Chests.  We'll see.

Windows, I'm now at 13.


----------



## karmstr112

I'm hoping I get Moana before the end of the event. I only have 21 out of 50 boat kits. Not even worrying about the comfy outfit.


----------



## Haley R

I’m not sure if I should just stop trying or not? I’m at 4/15 kakamora and I don’t see any chance of me getting Moana. I guess I’ll keep trying


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> I’m not sure if I should just stop trying or not? I’m at 4/15 kakamora and I don’t see any chance of me getting Moana. I guess I’ll keep trying



Yeah, I think it's too late for Moana.    So I would recommend maxing out the bamboo/baskets for whatever mini event will use them next.  And then just earn EC for gems and level the characters you do have.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Yeah, I think it's too late for Moana.    So I would recommend maxing out the bamboo/baskets for whatever mini event will use them next.  And then just earn EC for gems and level the characters you do have.


Thanks I’ll plan on doing that. The good news is I finally had enough elixir to get toy story today!


----------



## hopemax

LOL at myself.  Guess who leveled up LeFou to 9 this evening even though I knew I would get Moana's tokens tonight? *sigh*  So she will wait until the morning because I am not spending 40 gems speeding him up.  I'll send everyone else on Moana token tasks.  And try to remember to do things in a proper order tomorrow.


----------



## AlohaBerry

I haven't even started the kakamora thing. Sima at 5,  Maui at 2, Hei Hei at 2, Tui at 5, gramma at 3, Pua at 3. I have all the Moana attractions.
Why haven't I been offered to just buy Moana and Oar stand for $9.99 yet? Yes, I am willing to pay cash.

PS yes, this event feels like the tipping point- as I know all my old friends here have stated. The fun is gone when the casual play throughout the day (while still working my day job) isn't enough to make it. And as for purchasing chests- total rip off. Still have 2 attractions locked in Platinum.


----------



## squirrel

The mini challenges are annoying now.  Seems like there is only one or two days off and then another one starts.  I don't have the time to play like you need to if you don't want to pay for things and still get everything.


----------



## Arundal

AlohaBerry said:


> I haven't even started the kakamora thing. Sima at 5,  Maui at 2, Hei Hei at 2, Tui at 5, gramma at 3, Pua at 3. I have all the Moana attractions.
> Why haven't I been offered to just buy Moana and Oar stand for $9.99 yet? Yes, I am willing to pay cash.
> 
> PS yes, this event feels like the tipping point- as I know all my old friends here have stated. The fun is gone when the casual play throughout the day (while still working my day job) isn't enough to make it. And as for purchasing chests- total rip off. Still have 2 attractions locked in Platinum.



Don’t think I got it the first time until I actually got the Final quest to collect the Boat Repairs. Have you gotten that far yet?

Edit: try checking under bundles in the shop it is offered there and on the welcome Moana screen where you review what tokens you have collected


----------



## AlohaBerry

Arundal said:


> Don’t think I got it the first time until I actually got the Final quest to collect the Boat Repairs. Have you gotten that far yet?
> 
> Edit: try checking under bundles in the shop it is offered there and on the welcome Moana screen where you review what tokens you have collected



No, I haven't gotten a request to the final quest for boat repairs. And I still don't have access to the ropes.

I just  can't  figure out what I am missing. Does Sina have to be at 6 so Tui and Sina can do the quest: There and Back to meet Moana in homecoming to get it started? I  am working on flowers for that now.  

And yes, I have checked bundles.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Arundal

AlohaBerry said:


> No, I haven't gotten a request to the final quest for boat repairs. And I still don't have access to the ropes.
> 
> I just  can't  figure out what I am missing. Does Sina have to be at 6 so Tui and Sina can do the quest: There and Back to meet Moana in homecoming to get it started? I  am working on flowers for that now.
> 
> And yes, I have checked bundles.
> Thanks for the ideas.



I know Sina had to be six for ropes do you may need to level her , I had Tui six but 5 might do for him but definitely 6 for Sina


----------



## galaxygirl76

I have one of those kakamora things, so no way I'll got Moana. My drops for the characters were decent but for the Kakamora have been really bad throughout the event and slowed me down significantly. This is the third main event in a row where, despite my best efforts, I will not get the final character and I'm starting to get fed up with that.


----------



## hopemax

AlohaBerry said:


> I haven't even started the kakamora thing. Sima at 5,  Maui at 2, Hei Hei at 2, Tui at 5, gramma at 3, Pua at 3. I have all the Moana attractions.
> Why haven't I been offered to just buy Moana and Oar stand for $9.99 yet? Yes, I am willing to pay cash.
> 
> PS yes, this event feels like the tipping point- as I know all my old friends here have stated. The fun is gone when the casual play throughout the day (while still working my day job) isn't enough to make it. And as for purchasing chests- total rip off. Still have 2 attractions locked in Platinum.



You never get the character bundle until after you get to the point where you need to Welcome that character.  Same for the Comfy Costume.  It won't show up until after you get the prompt telling you to Welcome it.

And yes, the Kakamora battle comes after the joint task with Sina + Tui.  Yes, she needs to be at 6 to do the task.  So level Sina, then do the task, then Kakamora, then Tui has a 4 hour task to get the first boat material.  Then you will get the Moana prompt, and then can get the bundle.


----------



## Aces86

AlohaBerry said:


> I haven't even started the kakamora thing. Sima at 5,  Maui at 2, Hei Hei at 2, Tui at 5, gramma at 3, Pua at 3. I have all the Moana attractions.
> Why haven't I been offered to just buy Moana and Oar stand for $9.99 yet? Yes, I am willing to pay cash.
> 
> PS yes, this event feels like the tipping point- as I know all my old friends here have stated. The fun is gone when the casual play throughout the day (while still working my day job) isn't enough to make it. And as for purchasing chests- total rip off. Still have 2 attractions locked in Platinum.



Yeah I’m getting over this game. They make the events too difficult unless you can get on your phone every hour or two, which I can’t when I’m working. I won’t get Moana because of it.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> UNO MAS!!!
> 
> But I have 3 hours 20 min to wait for the three 4 hour tasks to finish.
> 
> Maui and Chief Tui just finished.  Rather than send them out for 6 hours pointlessly, I put Chief Tui on his Glitched Fabric task.  According to Reddit, Maui has a 2 hour task to collect Moana's necklace for leveling her, so that's what I am doing with Maui.  Although, I think I may have gotten enough to level her out of the Radiant Chests.  We'll see.
> 
> Windows, I'm now at 13.


Same point as you are, so thank you for that tip.  I sent Maui and Tui out on a one-hour task just for the EC, but when that finishes in a few minutes, I'll switch to the glitched fabric.  Although Moana does have a storyline joint task with Tui as soon as the boat repair kits are completed.


----------



## KPach525

Surprisingly I went 4/4 on boat materials this morning! So now I’m at 29... Moana is in sight, but definitely no comfy costume.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> I have one of those kakamora things, so no way I'll got Moana. My drops for the characters were decent but for the Kakamora have been really bad throughout the event and slowed me down significantly. This is the third main event in a row where, despite my best efforts, I will not get the final character and I'm starting to get fed up with that.


They really did try to cram way too much into the third act.  Pointlessly fighting off more Kakamora (hell, they only appear ONCE in the movie, so why so many times during this event??), plus the 50 boat repair thingies, plus the useless comfy costume.  I wonder how many people are going to complete this?  I guess it's a good thing that the character and her costume can be purchased, huh?


----------



## AlohaBerry

supernova said:


> They really did try to cram way too much into the third act.  Pointlessly fighting off more Kakamora (hell, they only appear ONCE in the movie, so why so many times during this event??), plus the 50 boat repair thingies, plus the useless comfy costume.  I wonder how many people are going to complete this?  I guess it's a good thing that the character and her costume can be purchased, huh?



It's weird how this game is great but is becoming a bit of a stressor. I play to decompress.I have seen all you long term players suggest quitting for the past few events... So, yet again.. to keep my little game going I invested in happiness with a bit of real $... And I have Moana. Guess it's like buying a shirt at Disney that never in my right mind will I wear back at home. 

PS I still admit it's the little animations that capture my happiness factor.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Aces86 said:


> Yeah I’m getting over this game. They make the events too difficult unless you can get on your phone every hour or two, which I can’t when I’m working. I won’t get Moana because of it.


If it makes you feel any better, I'm on my phone, check regularly, and I'm not getting Moana. I don't think I've ever done this poorly in an event before. Although, I've never seen Moana so I wasn't motivated to get the premium characters, but I've done that before, so I thought I could do it again. They sure showed me. Want to know how bad it is? I still haven't welcomed Maui! His drops have been terrible for me! I'll get him, but nothing else. Thanks, game.


----------



## Aces86

KimRonRufus said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I'm on my phone, check regularly, and I'm not getting Moana. I don't think I've ever done this poorly in an event before. Although, I've never seen Moana so I wasn't motivated to get the premium characters, but I've done that before, so I thought I could do it again. They sure showed me. Want to know how bad it is? I still haven't welcomed Maui! His drops have been terrible for me! I'll get him, but nothing else. Thanks, game.



I just welcomed Maui not that long ago. I did get Hei Hei with my gems just bc I loved him in the movie. I won’t spend gems on movies or characters I didn’t care about (ex: Ralph breaks the internet - never saw it)


----------



## supernova

AlohaBerry said:


> Guess it's like buying a shirt at Disney that never in my right mind will I wear back at home.



Which is the exact reason that I would never buy a shirt at WDW.  First, I don't wear t-shirts.  Second, if I did, I wouldn't wear a Disney one on the weekends anyway.  So I simply don't waste my money at the parks on shirts.

But then, I would never sink ten bucks on a game character, either.  If I 'm going to spend $10, then I certainly want something tangible to show for it.


----------



## hopemax

Alright, Welcoming Moana opens up the Comfy Costume, and an Event task with Chief Tui for 2 hours.  They will do this as soon as both are free.  

It also opens two side tasks (yellow).  Moana + Sina for 8 hours, and Moana + Tui for 6 hours.  But these are yellow, so can be ignored for now.

I think I must have gotten my free Moana tokens in my Windows game and not in IOS, so I only have one token each to level her to 2.


----------



## PrincessS121212

A little hope for everyone on the boat repair task, the comfy costume tokens are dropping ok so far.  
I welcomed Moana at 7am, skipping the first couple storyline quests temporarily to see how the comfy costume drops are.  I ended up getting a couple of the hats from reward chests from the mini events, but after my first round of collections I'm at 6/20 hats 1/20 glitched fabric (forgot to put the silly dressing room back out) and 1/20 orange fabric.


----------



## Arundal

PrincessS121212 said:


> A little hope for everyone on the boat repair task, the comfy costume tokens are dropping ok so far.
> I welcomed Moana at 7am, skipping the first couple storyline quests temporarily to see how the comfy costume drops are.  I ended up getting a couple of the hats from reward chests from the mini events, but after my first round of collections I'm at 6/20 hats 1/20 glitched fabric (forgot to put the silly dressing room back out) and 1/20 orange fabric.



Congratulations on getting Moana, I just did a pick up and ended 49/50. So everyone back out again. My drops for this part have not been good and I have not had any conflicts. Just is what it is. Next pick up I can welcome her.


----------



## mikegood2

Currently at 33/50 parts for Moana, so barring a no-drop disaster, I’ll be getting her. Since I don’t have the lair, which slowed me down earlier and means I don’t have Pua’s 4 hour part job, I’m actually fairly happy with my drop rate.

Actually glad I don’t have a shot at getting Moana’s comfy outfit. Are the comfy outfits the most incompetent and worthless addition to the game? Seriously, the comfy costumes rarely help with quests and actually have to be changed back to regular costume to collect most items. But hey, at least we get to use previous princesses in comfy costumes to collect for Moana’s, right? Imagine how stupid it would be if they didn’t do that, even the interns aren’t that dumb.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Currently at 33/50 parts for Moana, so barring a no-drop disaster, I’ll be getting her. Since I don’t have the lair, which slowed me down earlier and means I don’t have Pua’s 4 hour part job, I’m actually fairly happy with my drop rate.
> 
> Actually glad I don’t have a shot at getting Moana’s comfy outfit. Are the comfy outfits the most incompetent and worthless addition to the game? Seriously, the comfy costumes rarely help with quests and actually have to be changed back to regular costume to collect most items. But hey, at least we get to use previous princesses in comfy costumes to collect for Moana’s, right? Imagine how stupid it would be if they didn’t do that, even the interns aren’t that dumb.


Ha.  Really hope they are reading the forum this time around.  Lots of things could have been done better for this event.  They really ticked off a lot of players.  But I  really hope they see  your last message!!!


----------



## Haley R

I have 11/15 kakamora. Those things are taking forever


----------



## mara512

Have 45/50 boat repair material so I should be able to welcome Moana today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

got the last boat repair I needed out of the chest I got from the tapper event - so welcoming Moana now ... hopefully will be able to get the comfy outfit (just for completionist sake - and I do enjoy when they are all in there together)


----------



## tasmith1993

36/50 boat materials here.... I got 2 of the Moana ear hats from the reward chest so I’ll take that. Hoping I can manage to get Moana tonight/early tomorrow so I can at least work on the costume a little bit.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I finally welcomed Moana while waiting for my flight back home in Orlando yesterday morning. I've Been working on the comfy costume since then. Currently at 7/20 ears hats, 12/20 glitched fabric, and 5/20 comfy Moana fabric. With only 2 days to go I’m not liking my chances.


----------



## hopemax

Yeah, my drops for the Comfy costume have been pretty bad, except for the Glitched Fabric.  Only have 6 ear hats, and 4 Comfy fabric.  Have 14 glitched fabric.

I am also nervous about having enough time to get Moana in my Windows game.  I am only at 28 boat materials.  I was planning on buying the float once I got to 50 gems, but now I need the gems to possibly speed up the boat material tasks, if I am down to needing a couple on the last morning.  If I am farther behind, I'll just get the float and be really annoyed about Moana.


----------



## mikegood2

tasmith1993 said:


> 36/50 boat materials here.... I got 2 of the Moana ear hats from the reward chest so I’ll take that. Hoping I can manage to get Moana tonight/early tomorrow so I can at least work on the costume a little bit.



Tonight might be a little ambitious, but I would say you’ve got a good shot waking up to finished materials.

Currently at 42/50, but don’t have the Lair, so I’m hoping to welcome her tonight. Gonna go out of my way *NOT* to collect any of Moana’s comfy costume material out of protest. I officially checked out of the game a day or two ago and am logging in far less than usual. *btw* That’s not just for this event, it’s pretty much how I am at all the events. 26 days is just *WAY TO LONG* for any event. I’m looking forward to not having to think about any time walls or pushing to finish someone up in time and just logging in a few times a day


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Yeah, my drops for the Comfy costume have been pretty bad, except for the Glitched Fabric.  Only have 6 ear hats, and 4 Comfy fabric.  Have 14 glitched fabric.
> 
> I am also nervous about having enough time to get Moana in my Windows game.  I am only at 28 boat materials.  I was planning on buying the float once I got to 50 gems, but now I need the gems to possibly speed up the boat material tasks, if I am down to needing a couple on the last morning.  If I am farther behind, I'll just get the float and be really annoyed about Moana.



Good luck with getting Moana in your Windows game. It does seem like you had much better luck getting her yesterday in your iOS game. Have you been playing much more in the iOS version, or does the Lair make that much of a difference? Of course that assuming you don’t have the Lair in your Windows game.

There’s always a line between making these events a challenge and making them a chore. In their defense, it’s tough to balance and people are gonna very where they fall, but this event felt like more of s chore than usual.


----------



## LeCras

Unca’ Donald said:


> I finally welcomed Moana while waiting for my flight back home in Orlando yesterday morning. I've Been working on the comfy costume since then. Currently at 7/20 ears hats, 12/20 glitched fabric, and 5/20 comfy Moana fabric. With only 2 days to go I’m not liking my chances.



Sounds like we're in about the same place, and we also left Orlando yesterday. Managed to stay pretty much up to date on the event during our vacation, despite only really playing briefly in the mornings and a proper catch-up session in the evenings.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Good luck with getting Moana in your Windows game. It does seem like you had much better luck getting her yesterday in your iOS game. Have you been playing much more in the iOS version, or does the Lair make that much of a difference? Of course that assuming you don’t have the Lair in your Windows game.
> 
> There’s always a line between making these events a challenge and making them a chore. In their defense, it’s tough to balance and people are gonna very where they fall, but this event felt like more of s chore than usual.



Two reasons why I am behind in Windows.  First, I missed the first 3 days of the event because we were in London.  And yeah, I also don't have the Lair in Windows.  Not enough gems, and the characters were my priority.  If it was like an old event, I don't think missing the first 3 days would have been a big deal, but they just jammed so much into this one, with the Kakamora battles, there was not enough time to catch up.  But the Lair was the real killer.  From being able to do shorter tasks for the spears, to having a 4th option for the boat materials.  Finally, yesterday's drop rate was bad.  I went 18/18 on boat materials, and then like 5/12 yesterday, and then today I am 6/6.  If I get another cold streak, I'm sunk.


----------



## supernova

These comfy costume drops have been awesome so far.  Wondering at what point the Gameloft interns will slow things down for us, with only two days left?  Just about halfway there, with another collection coming up in a little over an hour


----------



## Windwaker4444

Happy Mother's Day to all you moms out there!!! Hope you have a great day and your drops are good.


----------



## Araminta18

supernova said:


> These comfy costume drops have been awesome so far.  Wondering at what point the Gameloft interns will slow things down for us, with only two days left?  Just about halfway there, with another collection coming up in a little over an hour


Already slowed down for me--I've been collecting since last night with all the premium characters, etc, and only gotten 2 of the rare fabrics.  Oh well


----------



## UmmYeahOk

I honestly don’t know how you people do it. I have played every single day since Day One. I have every single Toy Story character and Snow White character (minus the queen and Grumpy). I have both the Grandma and Hei Hei premium characters. I have placed fairly well in all the two day timed events, giving me access to several of the Moana tokens. I have everything but only 5/50 boat repair tokens, and STILL haven’t even gotten to the point where you are supposed to collect them for real! Maui is currently on the 2 hour “Once More, with feeling” quest... ..HOW?!? How can you people already be collecting comfy tokens?!?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> These comfy costume drops have been awesome so far.  Wondering at what point the Gameloft interns will slow things down for us, with only two days left?  Just about halfway there, with another collection coming up in a little over an hour





Araminta18 said:


> Already slowed down for me--I've been collecting since last night with all the premium characters, etc, and only gotten 2 of the rare fabrics.  Oh well



Interesting! I think it’s pretty clear that rarely level and drop rates do not always coincide. Also convinced that they sometime follows how items are falling for players and raise or drop the drop percentages, whatever they may be, and alter them accordingly. @supernova maybe they decided to improve the drop rates due to people complaining? Then again @Araminta18 drop rates have slows down, so who knows?


----------



## hopemax

UmmYeahOk said:


> I honestly don’t know how you people do it. I have played every single day since Day One. I have every single Toy Story character and Snow White character (minus the queen and Grumpy). I have both the Grandma and Hei Hei premium characters. I have placed fairly well in all the two day timed events, giving me access to several of the Moana tokens. I have everything but only 5/50 boat repair tokens, and STILL haven’t even gotten to the point where you are supposed to collect them for real! Maui is currently on the 2 hour “Once More, with feeling” quest... ..HOW?!? How can you people already be collecting comfy tokens?!?



I'm guessing it's a couple things.  Several of us have the ability to check every hour.  If you are checking randomly, you simply aren't going to turn over the tasks for tokens as quickly.

Second, do you max out your tokens prior to collecting for a new character?  Every time you get a drop for another character when there is a chance for the character you are working on Welcoming, it will slow you down.  Same goes for the other items, if there is a token conflict for baskets/bamboo for the Kakamora, it slows your collection rate down if you are collecting a different token.

Third, being aware of "what comes next."  So that you don't send your character out on a 4 hour token task, 1 hour before they are needed for an Event Quest.  Making sure your character is the proper level before you need them, so you don't have to wait 1-2 hours to upgrade your character before you can send them on a task.  Also, sending your characters out overnight to work on the tasks that can drop a token for the character who will unlock "in the morning." (and not clicking their checkmark until the character is unlocked)

There is a thread in the Reddit Disney Magic Kingdom's group that will be titled "X Event." This lists basically everything, how much things cost, who will be able to earn what, which characters you shouldn't level to avoid token conflicts.  Then there is the Wiki https://disneymagickingdomswiki.fandom.com/wiki/Magic_Kingdoms  it will get updated slightly slower, but it's helpful for seeing the list of tasks.  And people here will post the tasks as they come as well.

And sometimes, it's just good vs bad drop rates.


----------



## Peachkins

I've officially accepted that I'm not getting Moana at this point. I bought both Hei Hei and the Lair with gems, but wasn't able to start collecting boat materials until last night, and even collecting since then only have 7/10. There's no way I'm going to be able to get everything, not even close. Which is pretty ridiculous. 

In the past there's been the option to buy the remaining tokens to welcome the character, and I had thought about doing that- it doesn't seem to be an option with this one. But of course there's the bundle for $9.99. I thought about that briefly, but no. I refuse to pay real money for anything at this point in this game. It's so obviously become a cash grab unless you have the time to log in every one or two hours or buy all the premiums. I play this more than any other, logging in at least four times a day if not more when I have the time, and I've almost always managed to get the final character or been (frustratingly) close to it. Like many of you, I'm done with events for now. Unless it offers something really compelling, I'm probably going to skip the upcoming Tower Challenge.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Unless these drop rates, start picking up, I don't think I'm going to get the comfy costume.   Fingers crossed I'm wrong.  Also, for anyone who was SMART and held off leveling up Hei Hei interferes with the fabric collection, if you level up Maui.


----------



## hopemax

Peachkins said:


> I've officially accepted that I'm not getting Moana at this point. I bought both Hei Hei and the Lair with gems, but wasn't able to start collecting boat materials until last night, and even collecting since then only have 7/10. There's no way I'm going to be able to get everything, not even close. Which is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> *In the past there's been the option to buy the remaining tokens to welcome the character, and I had thought about doing that- it doesn't seem to be an option with this one.* But of course there's the bundle for $9.99. I thought about that briefly, but no. I refuse to pay real money for anything at this point in this game. It's so obviously become a cash grab unless you have the time to log in every one or two hours or buy all the premiums. I play this more than any other, logging in at least four times a day if not more when I have the time, and I've almost always managed to get the final character or been (frustratingly) close to it. Like many of you, I'm done with events for now. Unless it offers something really compelling, I'm probably going to skip the upcoming Tower Challenge.



There is a way, but it's not "guaranteed" like it is the other way.  You can use gems to speed through the four token tasks.  So for example, we were leaving the house to run errands about 20 minutes before Maui+Tui were going to finish with their boat materials.  So I paid the 2 gems to finish their task early, and then sent them out again.  Thankfully, they dropped a token.  I don't think I'm going to have enough time to get all of the materials either, but if I get down to only needing a few, I will speed through tasks and hope I get the materials before I run out of gems.

This is a strategy you have to do the math, and really commit to, though.  No use spending a ton of gems to come up short.  Then you don't have the gems for the next event.


----------



## Haley R

I won’t be getting Moana. I only have 2/50 of her token and only have 2 characters that can collect it.


----------



## Peachkins

hopemax said:


> There is a way, but it's not "guaranteed" like it is the other way.  You can use gems to speed through the four token tasks.  So for example, we were leaving the house to run errands about 20 minutes before Maui+Tui were going to finish with their boat materials.  So I paid the 2 gems to finish their task early, and then sent them out again.  Thankfully, they dropped a token.  I don't think I'm going to have enough time to get all of the materials either, but if I get down to only needing a few, I will speed through tasks and hope I get the materials before I run out of gems.
> 
> This is a strategy you have to do the math, and really commit to, though.  No use spending a ton of gems to come up short.  Then you don't have the gems for the next event.



Yeah, I actually did use gems to speed up a few tasks after getting Maui (I knew I was behind after reading here, and I also made the mistake of leveling up Sina again while collecting Maui's tokens. Made me short on flowers for him when I had everything else).  I can't keep doing that for the rope stuff though, I just don't have enough gems given how far back I am.


----------



## Peachkins

Haley R said:


> I won’t be getting Moana. I only have 2/50 of her token and only have 2 characters that can collect it.



Why only two? I know you got Hei Hei, lol.


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> Why only two? I know you got Hei Hei, lol.


Because it took me forever just to get to this point. I don’t have the parade, the grandma, or any premium buildings


----------



## Peachkins

Haley R said:


> Because it took me forever just to get to this point. I don’t have the parade, the grandma, or any premium buildings



I just checked and realized you need Tomatoa's lair for Pua to collect. I hadn't even noticed that. So anyone unable to buy any premium items/characters loses 3 out of their 4 ways to collect boat materials. Nice.


----------



## Haley R

Peachkins said:


> I just checked and realized you need Tomatoa's lair for Pua to collect. I hadn't even noticed that. So anyone unable to buy any premium items/characters loses 3 out of their 4 ways to collect boat materials. Nice.


Yeah it’s pretty terrible. Idk what they were thinking. All they care about is people spending the money for the characters which I won’t be doing


----------



## UmmYeahOk

hopemax said:


> I'm guessing it's a couple things.



I refuse to set a timer and check every 60 minutes. It no longer is a game at that point. It’s work.

I keep all the tokens maxed out, unless I know a character needs to be at a certain level for a future task. I don’t want to have to wait to level up when the time comes to actually perform the task.

And as for knowing what comes next, I follow this:
https://disneymagickingdomswiki.fandom.com/wiki/Moana_Storyline


----------



## Peachkins

UmmYeahOk said:


> I refuse to set a timer and check every 60 minutes. It no longer is a game at that point. It’s work.



I agree. If I'm not busy I might check in every two hours, but I won't set alarms to remind me.  I typically log in four to five times a day, but that apparently isn't near enough. The are people on Facebook who have mentioned playing 24/7. I'm sorry, but if you're giving up sleep every night to log on there's a problem.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all you moms out there!!! Hope you have a great day and your drops are good.


I'm not a mother, but I'll take it.  Never been one to turn down well-wishes.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> I refuse to set a timer and check every 60 minutes. It no longer is a game at that point. It’s work.


Which is why I refuse to participate in those dumb gold trophy events.  I guess I value my personal time too much to bother with that nonsense.


----------



## supernova

You know what?  If enough people write in to Customer Care with their overall frustration over this god-awful third act, then perhaps they will throw players a bone.  Maybe.  If they are suddenly bombarded by a massive flood of "W.T.F.??" emails, it will hopefully wake them up to the idea of 'maybe we should ease off the cash grab stuff a bit'.  They've extended events slightly, and even relented into making Grumpy easier to obtain in chests.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> Which is why I refuse to participate in those dumb gold trophy events.  I guess I value my personal time too much to bother with that nonsense.



Well, what’s stupid is the fact that even if you did collect them every single hour, AND sent every character after them rather than have them earn event tokens, you STILL probably won’t end up earning those chests. Thanks to this forum, I figured out the trick with the others (crows and such)... ...go into airplane mode (offline) and just collect them till the day of the event. You have to time it just right, and not be greedy. Wait till the last few hours, and you get caught up in the wave of everyone else who did the same trick as you. In the end, after all that work, you’ve earned a single Moana token, but still had to cheat just to get it.



supernova said:


> You know what?  If enough people write in to Customer Care with their overall frustration over this god-awful third act, then perhaps they will throw players a bone.  Maybe.  If they are suddenly bombarded by a massive flood of "W.T.F.??" emails, it will hopefully wake them up to the idea of 'maybe we should ease off the cash grab stuff a bit'.



Seriously? You’ve been playing this game and on the forum for how long? You know very well that they could care less about what we think. You’ve taken those surveys right? Do any of those questions ever ask you about how you really feel about the game? They don’t care. They’re just out there hoping they’ll catch a whale. Or some ignorant kid who rings up several thousand dollars of their parents money and hope that they don’t notice. A game that was only created to celebrate the 60th anniversary of a park that most of the people playing haven’t ever been to. That’s why I refuse to spend a dime on it. This game could easily close up shop next year, and all the money people invested in virtual items are left with nothing. They. Don’t. Care.


----------



## squirrel

Well I won’t be getting Moana either.  I don’t even have 20 of the boat repairs.    We need to so many of the boat repairs and two of the characters need another character to collect for them which means four characters are really only collecting for two items.


----------



## PrincessS121212

It's now been about 36 hours since when I started the comfy costume collection and I'm officially worried about not getting it. Currently sitting at 17/20 hat 15/20 glitched fabric, but only 6/20 orange fabric.  I should have the first 2 maxed out by tomorrow, but I'm only averaging one orange fabric for every 5 collection cycles which is ridiculous.  Not that I care about the costume per se, as they have proven to be pretty useless, but the completionist in me has never not finished an event before and I find the possibility aggravating.

For an event that so many people here were looking forward to, gameloft has done an excellent job of mucking it up, alienating their fan base, and pushing people away from pay to play games in general by leaving a sour taste in the user's mouth.


----------



## hopemax

I'm at the same with the Comfy fabric.  All day and I only got 2 drops bringing me to 6.  Only need one more Glitchy fabric, and I'm halfway on the ear hats now.

If a bunch of players, took an event off, maybe that would get Gameloft's attention.  But it's hard to coordinate and there are some people that simply won't skip because of the completionist mindset.  I think all the movies I love, have been released.  Which is a reason why it's been hard to skip recently.  Dumbo, PatF and Moana were all ones I wanted characters for.  But if they do something Pixar, I don't care.  Especially, if they do something for Toy Story 4, because we don't already have enough Toy Story characters.  Pocahontas, don't care.  Not sure what else has been rumored or which Comfy costumes are still out there besides Snow White, which might make it a Tower Challenge thingy since the characters are already well accounted for.

Well, there's a shock!  I finally got all of Cri-kee's tokens in my Windows game.  Of course, he is on a task for another hour.

And I strategically used gems for 2 more boat collections before bed, which worked.  So I am at 36.  14 more to collect in 38 hours. Starting with morning collection, 4 rounds of 3 = 12 hours. And then 2 more. Plus, 16 hours of sleep time before the event ends.  Possible, but I'd like to get a few more success drops under my belt before I will start feeling like I will get her. I've spent 10 gems total.


----------



## supernova

Status check:

As of this weekend, I collected the final Facilier hat and pendant in the same drop, sent him away for 24 hours, and I have no officially retired my PatF characters.  Good riddance.

Dumbo is at 8 with quite a way to go before 9.  I have all 80 of the delivery bundles, but man, these other two tokens just aren't dropping for me.  Timothy and the Ringmaster are both at 10.

LeFou is at 9, with just 6 bows but 22 hats remaining.  Gaston has had a happiness wish bubble in my park for about two weeks now.  Wish that kid would just go home already because it's not happening until I start the 16-hour level-up for LeFou.  And then maybe not even then.  Sorry kid.

I don't know where my Moana characters are and quite frankly, I no longer care.  They're all maxed out at whatever the hell level they are at now, which is at least enough to have proceeded this far.  Otherwise, this has been a weak character set with an awful event.  One in which I have lost interest a long time ago.


----------



## Hoodie

Welcomed Moana yesterday. Not even attempting the comfy costume.  Focusing on leveling up the Moana characters as I've discovered I tend to forget about the last group of characters almost as soon as the event is over (I'm looking at you PatF - sorry you have all been sitting waiting to be leveled up for weeks now)


----------



## squirrel

Only 22 boat supplies and 1 day to go, not going to make it.


----------



## minniesBFF

I gave up.  I don't give enough time to the game to ever complete an event anymore.  I haven't even gotten Pua.


----------



## DMMom

Anyone know what happens to event tasks that you don't finish?  They seem kind of pointless because I can read the storyline on DMK wiki and there is no gem bonus or anything for finishing that I know of.  There is no way that I can get comfy clothes without spending gems (unless Moana and HeiHei have perfect drops in the next 24 hours).  The same characters for the event tasks are collecting for comfy clothes.  Is it worth doing the event tasks over continuing to try for the comfy clothes?


----------



## Arundal

DMMom said:


> Anyone know what happens to event tasks that you don't finish?  They seem kind of pointless because I can read the storyline on DMK wiki and there is no gem bonus or anything for finishing that I know of.  There is no way that I can get comfy clothes without spending gems (unless Moana and HeiHei have perfect drops in the next 24 hours).  The same characters for the event tasks are collecting for comfy clothes.  Is it worth doing the event tasks over continuing to try for the comfy clothes?



Don’t expect perfect drops no such thing. I am almost done but need 9 Moana fabric in next day and I doubt that lol


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> Don’t expect perfect drops no such thing. I am almost done but need 9 Moana frantic in next day and I doubt that lol


I have 7 left.  24 hours - 8 hours sleeping = 16 hours.  2 Hour collections for Moana = 8 chances.  4 chances for Pua.  12 chances.... might happen.


----------



## Osum

DMMom said:


> Anyone know what happens to event tasks that you don't finish?  They seem kind of pointless because I can read the storyline on DMK wiki and there is no gem bonus or anything for finishing that I know of.  There is no way that I can get comfy clothes without spending gems (unless Moana and HeiHei have perfect drops in the next 24 hours).  The same characters for the event tasks are collecting for comfy clothes.  Is it worth doing the event tasks over continuing to try for the comfy clothes?



I think they just go away. I’m 5 ear hats and 5 Moana fabrics away from the comfy costume, so maybe? But I’ll only do those tasks for EC if I get the costume. Those last tasks seem pointless, unless you’re in need of EC to complete something else.


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> Welcomed Moana yesterday. Not even attempting the comfy costume.  Focusing on leveling up the Moana characters as I've discovered I tend to forget about the last group of characters almost as soon as the event is over (I'm looking at you PatF - sorry you have all been sitting waiting to be leveled up for weeks now)



Started welcoming Moana when I went to bed last night. Was hoping welcome her a little earlier and send her out on her long(er) quest overnight, but at 49/50 I had 2 or 3 collects in a row that didn’t drop anything. I think @supernova has mentioned that the final drops have a tendency to take longer?

Also not gonna waste my time trying to get the comfy costume. The completionist in me doesn’t like it, but the part of me that hated comfy costumes is glad. I am gonna focus on collecting the glitch fabric though. Hoping that whatever I end up with carry’s over to the next princess?

*ALSO* anyone else been getting those annoying you won or spin to win pop up ads that replace the forum page and duplicate themselves so many times you can’t get back to the page? I just started getting them last week and they are really annoying.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Status check:
> 
> As of this weekend, I collected the final Facilier hat and pendant in the same drop, sent him away for 24 hours, and I have no officially retired my PatF characters.  Good riddance.
> 
> Dumbo is at 8 with quite a way to go before 9.  I have all 80 of the delivery bundles, but man, these other two tokens just aren't dropping for me.  Timothy and the Ringmaster are both at 10.
> 
> LeFou is at 9, with just 6 bows but 22 hats remaining.  Gaston has had a happiness wish bubble in my park for about two weeks now.  Wish that kid would just go home already because it's not happening until I start the 16-hour level-up for LeFou.  And then maybe not even then.  Sorry kid.
> 
> I don't know where my Moana characters are and quite frankly, I no longer care.  They're all maxed out at whatever the hell level they are at now, which is at least enough to have proceeded this far.  Otherwise, this has been a weak character set with an awful event.  One in which I have lost interest a long time ago.



Finished collecting my final PatF item last week, so just need to find the right time to 3 of them to 10.

My LeFoe is currently at 8, but will be ready for 9 in a day or two. Screwed up on one of his items when I last leveled him and forgot to return the characters who collected it for a day or two. 

For Dumbo, my zRingmaster is at 9 and will be ready to max in a few days. My Dumbos also at 8, about 1/2 to 9. the Mouse is also ready to level to 9.

My Moana characters are currently at 6, 1, 3, 3, 6, 3 and 3 with 157 Flowers collected. I messed up and started leveling Tui before leveling Moana to 2, which is something zimdo every event. This is by far the lowest I’ve ever been with character levels in an event. I’m sure my lack of interest and lack of Athens Lair has something to do with it, but this event really felt like they made everything more difficult?


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Also not gonna waste my time trying to get the comfy costume. The completionist in me doesn’t like it, but the part of me that hated comfy costumes is glad. I am gonna focus on collecting the glitch fabric though. Hoping that whatever I end up with carry’s over to the next princess?
> 
> *ALSO* anyone else been getting those annoying you won or spin to win pop up ads that replace the forum page and duplicate themselves so many times you can’t get back to the page? I just started getting them last week and they are really annoying.



Point 1: I welcomed Moana last night and have also agreed to skip the costume and only level up the others. 

Point 2: I also have been getting the spam (forum via mobile phone)


----------



## hopemax

Current status:  IOS - still can not get anything consistent with Comfy Fabric.  I'm at 16/20/8.

Sina, Tui:6
Pua: 5
Tala:4
Maui, Hei Hei: 3
Moana: 2

I've been maxed out on flowers for days now, but don't want to level anyone because of token conflict.

Dr. Facilier has 12 hours left of his upgrade and PatF is done for me as well.  Otherwise

Dumbo: 7 (need 8 flags)
Timothy, Le Fou: 9  

Timothy only needs a couple tokens, LeFou needs a lot of tokens.

Windows - 

6 more boat materials!  

Also, maxed out on flowers for days but scared to level.  At least there is no shot at Comfy costume here, so as soon as I Welcome Moana I will level as much as I can.

Sina: 6
Chief Tui: 5
Tala, Pua: 3
Maui, Hei Hei: 2

Cri-kee - ready to level to 10 once the Moana gang gets their Welcoming/leveling done

Dumbo: 6
Timothy: 7 (needs delivery bundles)
LeFou: 8
Tiana: 9
Facilier: 8
Louis, Mama Odie:  ready to level to 10


----------



## Haley R

squirrel said:


> Well I won’t be getting Moana either.  I don’t even have 20 of the boat repairs.    We need to so many of the boat repairs and two of the characters need another character to collect for them which means four characters are really only collecting for two items.


I only have 8/50 so I won’t be getting her either. I started working on my story quests instead


----------



## Haley R

KPach525 said:


> Point 1: I welcomed Moana last night and have also agreed to skip the costume and only level up the others.
> 
> Point 2: I also have been getting the spam (forum via mobile phone)


I’ve been getting a bunch of the spam clicks too


----------



## xthebowdenx

In the last 36 hours I have been 2/13 on the comfy drops. Still lacking 11 so... probably not happening.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I'm at 25/50 for drops for Moana so unless I pay the $10, I won't get her.

The spam thing kept happening when I used my phone. I tried using private and it seemed to help.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> My Moana characters are currently at 6, 1, 3, 3, 6, 3 and 3 with 157 Flowers collected. I messed up and started leveling Tui before leveling Moana to 2, which is something zimdo every event. This is by far the lowest I’ve ever been with character levels in an event. I’m sure my lack of interest and lack of Athens Lair has something to do with it, but this event really felt like they made everything more difficult?


Right there with ya.  Haven't been bothering to level up characters, primarily because of the overlapping tokens, and all of the senseless collecting of additional items.

I guess the Gameloft interns DO listen to us after all.  We had all been complaining about the 2/1 collecting to get rid of the various character invasions.  So they decided to fix it for us and now this time around it was three bowls instead of 2.  Lovely.



mikegood2 said:


> Also not gonna waste my time trying to get the comfy costume. The completionist in me doesn’t like it, but the part of me that hated comfy costumes is glad. I am gonna focus on collecting the glitch fabric though. Hoping that whatever I end up with carry’s over to the next princess?


I'm sure the completionist in you will be just fine this time around.  Of ALL the things to skip in this ridiculous game, the comfy costume seems like the right one to walk away from.  Sleep easy, sir, and don't let the bad guys win.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Right there with ya.  Haven't been bothering to level up characters, primarily because of the overlapping tokens, and all of the senseless collecting of additional items.
> 
> I guess the Gameloft interns DO listen to us after all.  We had all been complaining about the 2/1 collecting to get rid of the various character invasions.  So they decided to fix it for us and now this time around it was three bowls instead of 2.  Lovely.
> 
> 
> I'm sure the completionist in you will be just fine this time around.  Of ALL the things to skip in this ridiculous game, the comfy costume seems like the right one to walk away from.  Sleep easy, sir, and don't let the bad guys win.



*NO NO NO SIR, I will not sleep easy tonight!!! *I will probably cry myself to sleep instead, knowing what a failure I am not getting that comfy outfit and it will haunt me from this day forward. Who know what helpful job comfy outfit Moana will help with in the future? Sure comfort costumes really haven’t helped in the past, but I’m sure they will in the future. Just waiting for those exciting changes that they’ve been talking about for how long now? I’m sure they will *FIX EVERYTHING* that’s wrong with this game.

Yeah, being farther behind than usual this event I also didn’t want to level anyone up in the chance it messes up collecting for another. Probably not the case, but it just felt like there were more overlapping items, or poorly chosen item characters this event? Think not buying the Lair, really regrets buying Granny instead, made me appreciate how much tougher these events are when you don't have all the premium items. They may not help much after the event, but they definitely do during it.

@supernova BTW How were you able to buy all the premium items this time? I think it was a couple months ago when I had a few hundred more gems than you did. Did buying everything deplete most of your gem supply.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I’m at 8/15 Kakamora, and won’t be getting Moana. I’m sad about it, played as much as humanly possible. 24 hours left and not even to the “collect 50” business. 

I think I started during Beauty and the Beast, and this is the first time I haven’t gotten the main character. I even earned Grumpy, the conventional way!!

I took the trouble to WATCH the movie, to get all primed up for this event. I actually LIKED the movie, which I can’t say for much of Disney’s later output. 
That crab song is a real freakout!
In the past, I’ve REASSURED people, “don’t panic, there’s enough time, you’ll earn the last character.”

You really dropped the ball with this one, Gamelift.


----------



## ZellyB

Lots of the spam problems too from my phone.


----------



## Wdw1015

No costume for me either. Kind of tough when I had less than 2 days to collect the fabrics. Have given up on it at this point. Great work Gameloft.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *NO NO NO SIR, I will not sleep easy tonight!!! *I will probably cry myself to sleep instead, knowing what a failure I am not getting that comfy outfit and it will haunt me from this day forward. Who know what helpful job comfy outfit Moana will help with in the future? Sure comfort costumes really haven’t helped in the past, but I’m sure they will in the future. Just waiting for those exciting changes that they’ve been talking about for how long now? I’m sure they will *FIX EVERYTHING* that’s wrong with this game.
> 
> Yeah, being farther behind than usual this event I also didn’t want to level anyone up in the chance it messes up collecting for another. Probably not the case, but it just felt like there were more overlapping items, or poorly chosen item characters this event? Think not buying the Lair, really regrets buying Granny instead, made me appreciate how much tougher these events are when you don't have all the premium items. They may not help much after the event, but they definitely do during it.
> 
> @supernova BTW How were you able to buy all the premium items this time? I think it was a couple months ago when I had a few hundred more gems than you did. Did buying everything deplete most of your gem supply.


No lair.  Didn't hold me up much.  I'd rather have the characters than the attractions that I no longer have room for.  I realize that my layout isn't as tight as it probably could be, but I still have about 10 attractions in mothballs.  My buddy was showing me the attraction and said that it didn't have a happiness component, nor could people ride it.  Someone here had posted that it was "button activated" by guests, but who knows.  I hadn't seen it work, just sort of sat there.  No need to keep filling the park with space-fillers.  At least the pointless pig and random chicken are dropping tokens towards this comfy costume thing.  Nor was it required for any tasks, so yeah, pointless.  Sort of like some Hawaiian teenager in pajamas.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I can’t believe how difficult it is to get the comfy Moana fabric. Moana’s task is only 2 hours, but I never get the fabric when she completes it. It’s ridiculous. It’s taken me 2 days to get 12 pieces of the fabric, so I don’t imagine I will luck into the 8 I still need within the next 21 hours.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> I'm sure the completionist in you will be just fine this time around.  Of ALL the things to skip in this ridiculous game, the comfy costume seems like the right one to walk away from.  Sleep easy, sir, and don't let the bad guys win.


This is what I keep saying to myself too. Just waiting for it to stick. I completely ignored what I said earlier: haven’t leveled up anyone, and still collecting comfy tokens, just in case. 



mikegood2 said:


> *NO NO NO SIR, I will not sleep easy tonight!!! *I will probably cry myself to sleep instead, knowing what a failure I am not getting that comfy outfit and it will haunt me from this day forward. Who know what helpful job comfy outfit Moana will help with in the future? Sure comfort costumes really haven’t helped in the past, but I’m sure they will in the future. Just waiting for those exciting changes that they’ve been talking about for how long now? I’m sure they will *FIX EVERYTHING* that’s wrong with this game.


This! Thank you for saying this. This will be the only reason I hold out a little longer. Just to see what this magical update is. But they won’t get a dime out of me. After Pua I dropped down to 6 gems. Since then I’ve managed to get back to 110 from parades, level ups, and completing the Moana groups. If I can’t afford the next events until the magical announcement, so be it


----------



## hopemax

4 boat materials... 

2 hours for Maui+Tui, 4 hours for the other two opportunities. And still time for another round after that, before bed.  So fingers crossed, I will be Welcoming Moana by bedtime.


----------



## Arundal

Unca’ Donald said:


> I can’t believe how difficult it is to get the comfy Moana fabric. Moana’s task is only 2 hours, but I never get the fabric when she completes it. It’s ridiculous. It’s taken me 2 days to get 12 pieces of the fabric, so I don’t imagine I will luck into the 8 I still need within the next 21 hours.



The Moana Fabric is crazy. I needed 9 this morning I still need 9. No other items needed. Not leveling any of the Moana characters so there is no interference. I have some choice words for the interns. Glad the comfy outfits mean NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> 4 boat materials...
> 
> 2 hours for Maui+Tui, 4 hours for the other two opportunities. And still time for another round after that, before bed.  So fingers crossed, I will be Welcoming Moana by bedtime.


Good luck!! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> @supernova BTW How were you able to buy all the premium items this time? I think it was a couple months ago when I had a few hundred more gems than you did. Did buying everything deplete most of your gem supply.


Although I will have to remember to share my Mother's Day story and my brilliant-but-not-so-brilliant nephew, when I'm not driving home from the office in the pouring rain.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> *No lair*.  Didn't hold me up much.  I'd rather have the characters than the attractions that I no longer have room for.  I realize that my layout isn't as tight as it probably could be, but I still have about 10 attractions in mothballs.  My buddy was showing me the attraction and said that it didn't have a happiness component, nor could people ride it.  Someone here had posted that it was "button activated" by guests, but who knows.  I hadn't seen it work, just sort of sat there.  No need to keep filling the park with space-fillers.  At least the pointless pig and random chicken are dropping tokens towards this comfy costume thing.





Had to read your first line 3 times. Was wondering why you were calling me a *liar* (which I was), then realized your said *No lair*. WOW for having no lair, you must have had incredibly high drop rates, or log in a lot throughout the day. Thad said, you tend to usually have better drop rate %s than I do. Seeing how far ahead of me you were, I just assumed that you did have he lair, especially since you seemed to be welcoming Moana around the same time as people who a had the lair, aka an extra 4 hour job, did.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Had to read your first line 3 times. Was wondering why you were calling me a *liar* (which I was), then realized your said *No lair*. WOW for having no lair, you must have had incredibly high drop rates, or log in a lot throughout the day. Thad said, you tend to usually have better drop rate %s than I do. Seeing how far ahead of me you were, I just assumed that you did have he lair, especially since you seemed to be welcoming Moana around the same time as people who a had the lair, aka an extra 4 hour job, did.


I'll admit, it DOES help to work here (being the Gameloft Mole has its advantages).  I found that the trick this time, as it sounds like you did, too, was to keep everyone pretty low.  I was going to stop at 5 for the early characters, but then the two parents eventually needed to be at 6.  The rest are lower than they have been in quite some time.  Which, fortunately, has allowed me to stockpile EC.  Hoping they are still going with the conversion because it sounds like we could all use some extra gems right about now.  On the plus side, three orange fabrics away from finishing this atrocious event.  Should be able to get them in the next 20.5 hours.

I have been writing the email of all emails in my head for the past three days.  Just wonder what the heck good it's going to do me by sending it to those dummies.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Had to read your first line 3 times. Was wondering why you were calling me a *liar* (which I was), then realized your said *No lair*. WOW for having no lair, you must have had incredibly high drop rates, or log in a lot throughout the day. Thad said, you tend to usually have better drop rate %s than I do. Seeing how far ahead of me you were, I just assumed that you did have he lair, especially since you seemed to be welcoming Moana around the same time as people who a had the lair, aka an extra 4 hour job, did.



I have not been playing as long as the two of you but still have all the properties out that I have, missed a lot from first year that I did not participate in so I try to pick up all I can now. So I have them and probably one of each concession out but no decorations unless needed. No room from them. I am also into the parade so I at least buy them or use gems if I can. I got wiped out of gems getting Hei Hei but back up to 140 or so with daily two and leveling characters. But I have a lot at level 9 now so will run out of ways to get gems soon. Lol


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> So I have them and probably one of each concession out but no decorations unless needed.


 Not sure how the decorations could ever be considered "needed"?  It's really only Merlin who needs them.


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> I have been writing the email of all emails in my head for the past three days.  Just wonder what the heck good it's going to do me by sending it to those dummies.



I've been concocting an email of sorts as well.  I agree, I don't know what good it would do.  I think I will just put the post up on all the different forums, stating my displeasure.  Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Not sure how the decorations could ever be considered "needed"?  It's really only Merlin who needs them.



Some may still be there from early on if required from a quest but mostly they go to Merlin and I keep 1. Almost have 30k again to but something. Have to decide what.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'll admit, it DOES help to work here (being the Gameloft Mole has its advantages).  I found that the trick this time, as it sounds like you did, too, was to keep everyone pretty low.  I was going to stop at 5 for the early characters, but then the two parents eventually needed to be at 6.  The rest are lower than they have been in quite some time.  Which, fortunately, has allowed me to stockpile EC.  Hoping they are still going with the conversion because it sounds like we could all use some extra gems right about now.  On the plus side, three orange fabrics away from finishing this atrocious event.  Should be able to get them in the next 20.5 hours.
> 
> I have been writing the email of all emails in my head for the past three days.  Just wonder what the heck good it's going to do me by sending it to those dummies.



*I KNEW IT!!!*

Yeah, it does work out better that way. Still bugs me though. I feel like every day I don't have someone leveled up, when they are able to, I'm just adding days on to finishing them and missing out on items I could be collected if they were leveled.

Must be frustrating taking the intern under your wings and showing them all your love and then messing things up. Do commend you for working with the less fortunate though.



Arundal said:


> I have not been playing as long as the two of you but still have all the properties out that I have, missed a lot from first year that I did not participate in so I try to pick up all I can now. So I have them and probably one of each concession out but no decorations unless needed. No room from them. I am also into the parade so I at least buy them or use gems if I can. I got wiped out of gems getting Hei Hei but back up to 140 or so with daily two and leveling characters. But I have a lot at level 9 now so will run out of ways to get gems soon. Lol



Other than 2 premium chest attractions and now the Lair, I have every game attraction. I gave up on any real kingdom design long ago. Only thing I do is keep my trophy attractions together,
try to keep some attractions together and send most of the larger items into storage. Oh yeah, I also alway keep that initial plot we started with for the newest items and clear any non item collecting buildings right before new content comes out.




Arundal said:


> Some may still be there from early on if required from a quest but mostly they go to Merlin and I keep 1. Almost have 30k again to but something. Have to decide what.



For some reason I keep 1 of everything, and 2 benches/lights. Also keep multiples of a few stand that I like the looks of. Everything else goes into Merlins cauldron.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I was shocked to get the fabric from both Moana and Hei Hei an hour ago. So now I have 19 hours to get 6.


----------



## Osum

Moana is off getting changed into her new outfit. I hope she’s happy about it. 

I usually enjoy the events, but I stopped enjoying this one several days ago. They’re just too close together now.


----------



## supernova

OK, when the heck did the Ringmaster get his own wish bubble?  Really really odd.

In other news, with all of the delivery bundles to get Dumbo to 9, it was nice to put him in storage and not worry about him flying in circles over Frontierland any longer.  And with just 12 hats to get LeFou to 10, I no longer get roses from bronze chests, so the token default is now normally the bundles (when it's not magic).


----------



## hopemax

2 boat materials...

Chief Tui+ Maui came up with nothing, but Hei Hei, and the Ladies came through.

In IOS, Moana and Hei Hei continue to be absolutely useless in terms of Comfy fabric.  I'm sending Moana and Tui on their joint task overnight, to at least get the EC from that.  No way to get enough comfy fabric.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Not a great event for me. I bought Grandma and the Hei Hei, and I still won't be welcoming Moana.  That lack of completion of characters is such a bummer.  I hate the gambling with gems later when they release the chests that give you a chance at that one character you need.

They need to put more time between events, and not have as many tasks as this Moana event has had.  I keep up with it a lot, but I do like to sleep occasionally.


----------



## AJGolden1013

For those who have a GameLoft Forum "account"  I suggest you get one, and send a Private Message to Marc-Andre.

I have NO idea, if he'll get it, or not, but this is what I just sent.  I hope it as respectful in his head as it was in mine when I wrote it.  I have attached a link, in case you need to make a GameLoft Forum account.  https://forum.gameloft.com/index.php?f=2116&curpage=flist

Dear Marc-Andre,

I respectfully request your time to read over this message.  I am sure you are very busy, so I apprecaite the time you are taking to read this.  I have 4 points to make.

1st Point - The events, be it permanent or timed, need to SLOW DOWN PLEASE!!!  It is too overwhelming at times to keep up with it all.

2nd Point - Please REMOVE the time wall.  Some of us can not keep up, and some of us can, and some of us are bored with the event by the time the first time wall hits.  I do not see it as an "everyone catch up to each other" part.  I see it as, we're going to slow you down, so that even if you are doing well, you might have to pay the company money to complete whatever collection it happens to be.  I don't feel like a valued customer.  MANY of us, don't feel like valued customers.

3rd Point - There are not enough characters to assist in ANY event.  We now have nearly 200 characters, and in general, less than 1/8 of them assist in an event.  Us players, who are completionists (myself included), find it very stressful, that not everyone can help everyone else in gaining tokens.

4th Point - COMFY EVENT - Be it timed or permanent, this needs to happen.  There are FIVE princesses/ladies of royalty - that don't have their comfy outfits.  Aurora, Anna, Elsa, Rapunzel and Snow White.  Having the comfy event would allow those of us WITHOUT said characters, to gain them, and EVERY PRINCESS assists EVERY OTHER PRINCESS, plus Vanelope, because that is exactly what is depicted in Wreck it Ralph 2.

Thank you for your time,


----------



## AJGolden1013

In my own personal game news, I have 12 chances to get 7 fabrics.  I have NEVER set alarms for this game before.  I did for this one, because I really don't want to buy the package, if I don't have to and I'm only half embarrassed to admit that I REALLY want that comfy costume.  It probably does NOTHING, but I want it, and I am sticking to my word and doing the best I can to the very end of this event, before caving in.

In Character news:

Sina - ready for 7
Moana - ready for 2
Maui - ready for 4
Hei Hei - ready for 3
Chief Tui - ready for 6
Gramma Tala - ready for 5
Pua - ready for 6

The comfy costume is missing 7 orange fabrics, - fingers crossed.....

Ringmaster - ready for 8
Dumbo - ready for 6
Timothy Q. Mouse - ready for 8

Prince Naveen - ready for 9
Tiana - ready for 9
Eudora - ready for 9
Charlotte - ready for 9
Dr. Facilier - level 6
Louis - level 9
Mama Odie - ready for 9


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> In Character news:
> 
> Sina - ready for 7
> Moana - ready for 2
> Maui - ready for 4
> Hei Hei - ready for 3
> Chief Tui - ready for 6
> Gramma Tala - ready for 5
> Pua - ready for 6


See @mikegood2? This is the difference between us and the rest of the players for this event, it seems.  As it sounds like you are experiencing too, I have NEVER been this low in character levels before at the end of an event. Ever.  I have been spending more time in progressing in the event by keep characters maxed out and low.  Here is where I am:
Sina 6
Moana 2
Maui 3
HeiHei 2
Tui 6
Tala 4
Pua 4

So yes, even without the Lair I have been able to make some nice overall storyline progress.  But at the expense of character progress.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> See @mikegood2? This is the difference between us and the rest of the players for this event, it seems.  As it sounds like you are experiencing too, I have NEVER been this low in character levels before at the end of an event. Ever.  I have been spending more time in progressing in the event by keep characters maxed out and low.  Here is where I am:
> Sina 6
> Moana 2
> Maui 3
> HeiHei 2
> Tui 6
> Tala 4
> Pua 4
> 
> So yes, even without the Lair I have been able to make some nice overall storyline progress.  But at the expense of character progress.



Yep, experiencing the same myself. Also only have 43K EC which might be one of my lowest ECs for an event. To increase my chances of *NOT* getting any comfy fabric I decided to level up everyone I was able to. Am collecting Glitched fabric though, since it might be able to use it in future events. Also, why the **** do they still have glitched fabric? I though that was a specific WiR thing for Vanallope? Could be wrong though, since I’ve never watched either movie.

Sina - Ready for 7
Moana - 3
Maui - 4
HeiHei - 4
Tui - 6
Tala - 4
Pua - 4

Kinda glad I didn’t get the Lair. It made me realize that event attractions do make a difference during an event. Also makes me realize how these events are designed to prey on the newer players and get them to spend real money. I’m not gonna buy into that, but I’m sure a decent number of players do (which the have every right to BTW). It’s why they are willing to lose long time players, who are burnt out on these events, because they see more money they can potentially suck out of newer players.


----------



## hopemax

Ugh, this game!  3 chances, and I need 2.  I had a parade running.  Only got 1.  So next collection will be whenever I get up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night.

I also have to remember to buy the float as soon as I get that last boat materials.  So I make sure I have it before the event ends.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Ugh, this game!  3 chances, and I need 2.  I had a parade running.  Only got 1.  So next collection will be whenever I get up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night.
> 
> I also have to remember to buy the float as soon as I get that last boat materials.  So I make sure I have it before the event ends.



Just a reminder that the event still has 13 hours left. I always forget that events end a few hours after the new day/calendar resets. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## Timhags

Mk is Dole whip, the mountain rides, and a plaza sundae. All that matters to me  ( *** is Goofy)


----------



## squirrel

Made it up to 30 boat repair pieces.  Still don't have a chance of getting the other 20 needed.

My luck with chests sucks.  I have opened at least 5 Platinum chests in hopes of getting Steamboat Willie or Fantasmic.  I also don't have Reflections of China or Western Arcade.


----------



## Windwaker4444

It's finally over!  Got the comfy costume and I have already put this event away in the "needs to forget about" section of my brain - where the Lilo and Stitch event memories live.  I remember when I'd finish events 4 days early.  This is the second one where I had to scramble the last few days.  Anyways, good luck to everyone still finishing up.  Thanks to the posters for the "colorful" daily commentary that keep us all sane in this crazy Gameloft world of ups and downs!!!


----------



## McNs

I needed another 2 days to get the comfy outfit, really starting to tire of this game. I did stop spending any money on it some time ago, around when they increased the requirement to gamble (think it was one of the tower challenges). This event also highlighted that it is more likely you will need to gamble either with gems or cash to fully complete. Not many of us look to have gotten the comfy outfit.

I’m also finding the game getting slower (company issued iPhone 6 isn’t helping), often 2 minutes plus to load and then every other load needs a force quit as it is laggy. 

And to top it off, as I grind he 700 gumbos I need to get all patf characters to level 10, I’m thinking I’m going to have  to do all that grinding again for Moana...


----------



## Arundal

Well with the morning for me I still need 3 more Moana Fabrics we will see. Have not got to level characters much:

Sina 6
Tui 6
Moana 2
Maui 3
Hei Hei 2
Tala 3
Pua 5

EC at 58K would like to level group more but will probably just work on fabric. To tired of this


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Unca’ Donald said:


> I was shocked to get the fabric from both Moana and Hei Hei an hour ago. So now I have 19 hours to get 6.



And as I expected, nearly 14 hours later, I’ve only gotten one more. And I woke up twice during the night, and collected and resent them on their tasks both times. 

If I had known I would have no chance of getting the comfy costume I wouldn’t have wasted gems on the Lair to speed up getting Moana.


----------



## Arundal

Unca’ Donald said:


> And as I expected, nearly 14 hours later, I’ve only gotten one more. And I woke up twice during the night, and collected and resent them on their tasks both times.
> 
> If I had known I would have no chance of getting the comfy costume I wouldn’t have wasted gems on the Lair to speed up getting Moana.



I also woke during night and collected just for comfy fabric and then went back to sleep after resending them out. I collected fabric overnight but with needing 3 now I am getting no drops. Jokes on us. Not spending my gems or cash for comfy outfit


----------



## Hoodie

I think this is the final level until the event ends.  There's a chance I could get Moana up once more, but it's dependent on necklace drops from this round.

Sina 7
Moana 3
Maui 4
Hei Hei 3
Tui 6
Gramma 4
Pua 5

Done with this.


----------



## hopemax

Got up when DH got up to get ready for the day.

Windows:  Moana is in my park.  Level 2.  Got the float.  I also leveled Hei Hei and Grandma Tala.  Will level up others before the event ends as well. 33K EC.

IOS.  Leveled Moana, Hei Hei, and am working on Maui.  63K EC.  Collecting the 20 ear hats, but not getting the Comfy costume should make Moana easier to level, I guess.  Only need necklaces and flowers for awhile.

Going back to bed.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Not sure how the decorations could ever be considered "needed"?  It's really only Merlin who needs them.



Even then, when you already own all the attractions, and don't have any more tokens to buy, what good is he? 



mikegood2 said:


> Yep, experiencing the same myself. Also only have 43K EC which might be one of my lowest ECs for an event. To increase my chances of *NOT* getting any comfy fabric I decided to level up everyone I was able to. Am collecting Glitched fabric though, since it might be able to use it in future events. Also, why the **** do they still have glitched fabric? I though that was a specific WiR thing for Vanallope? Could be wrong though, since I’ve never watched either movie.
> 
> Sina - Ready for 7
> Moana - 3
> Maui - 4
> HeiHei - 4
> Tui - 6
> Tala - 4
> Pua - 4
> 
> Kinda glad I didn’t get the Lair. It made me realize that event attractions do make a difference during an event. Also makes me realize how these events are designed to prey on the newer players and get them to spend real money. I’m not gonna buy into that, but I’m sure a decent number of players do (which the have every right to BTW). It’s why they are willing to lose long time players, who are burnt out on these events, because they see more money they can potentially suck out of newer players.



All of my characters are the lowest they can be and I've been tapped out on those flowers for like a week now.  I have 54k currency, but I still need 2 more comfy fabric.  I'll level a character such that it won't cut into my Gem count conversion ( I really need it as I have 258 after this event).  I learned during the Beauty and the Beast event that you need the Gem attractions. I passed on the be our guest restaurant.  I still completed the event though.  However, that attraction not being in my inventory has made other things slow, like le fou, and some other tasks that I've long forgotten about. I used to not get the parade floats, but found those generally more useful than the permanent floats.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I caved, there were 9 hours left, I had nine chances to get the fabric, and I didn’t get any so I just caved. I feel like this makes me an enabler and/or hypocrite.


----------



## Onceler

Moana is currently in her comfy outfit and sitting by herself on the couch in the supersize dressing room.

I agree that this event wasn't set up well and was too difficult to complete for many people. I had all of the premiums and I played fairly regularly throughout each day (checking in about every 2 to 4 hours typically). In past events, playing like that would make it possible to complete the event without much difficulty. But this time I had trouble completing the event. The only reason that I obtained Moana's comfy costume is because I spent a few dozen gems to speed things up at the end.

Gameloft needs to dial back the difficulty a bit. A challenging event is good, but only up to a point.


----------



## Quellman

The rooster and the girl both came back empty.  3 chances remain for 2 fabric swatches.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> The rooster and the girl both came back empty.  3 chances remain for 2 fabric swatches.



Mine keep coming back empty. WTH. I need 3 Moana Fabrics.


----------



## AJGolden1013

To all who were wondering if it's worth writing to Game Loft, I did receive a message back.  I'm sharing it here.  Now, he did say that he would like to hear back often, so you know, give him what he's asked for.  Personally, I think @supernova should write that email, but send it as a private message.  I also watch Ellen, so I will say, yes write to Marc-Andre, and let him know what we like and don't like, and also BE KIND!   The response is below.  Have a great day all!

Hi Alexandra!

Thanks so much for reaching out.

I am always happy to read feedback from our players. Ultimately, we make this game for you, and the fact that you're taking the time to express your concerns means a lot to us!

Producing new content and events is something that takes time and requires a lot of advanced planning and resources. For that reason, I cannot guarantee that the requested changes will be implemented in the near future. That said, I can promise that your feedback will be forwarded to the team in so we can better understand how our players would like to see our game improved. And hopefully, we will be able to address some of your concerns in the future.

I would love it if you could reach regularly with any feedback on our game - both good and bad. In the meantime, I will send your message to the team for review.

Again, thanks so much for reaching out and giving us the opportunity to improve our game!

Your community manager,

Marc-Andre


----------



## Haley R

I gave up on getting Moana a long time ago. I’ve been working on battling shere khan now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ugh, my drops for the comfy costume have been ok - just not enough time to get everything ... especially the orange fabric

I have all the glitch and nearly all the ear hats though.   Guess I will just use some gems to speed through a few of Moana's attempts at the orange fabric since I am this close


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, my drops for the comfy costume have been ok - just not enough time to get everything ... especially the orange fabric
> 
> I have all the glitch and nearly all the ear hats though.   Guess I will just use some gems to speed through a few of Moana's attempts at the orange fabric since I am this close



I have speeded up a few but got nothing for my drops. So make sure you want to waste the gems. Almost 3 hours left.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> I have speeded up a few but got nothing for my drops. So make sure you want to waste the gems. Almost 3 hours left.



yeah, I'll hold off as long as I can - but I am getting on a plane in 1 hour and I know you have to be online to welcome new characters and the costumes so need to finish before I board


----------



## lmmatooki

After killing off a ton of my gems, I finally have Moana's comfy costume and that's enough for me for finishing the event. I am so disappointed with this event and I was so excited for it. I ended up having a decent amount of extra time to work on this event and I still struggled the whole time.


----------



## Aces86

Well I’m not getting Moana, hopefully can make back some of the gems I blew through to try to speed it up with EC. I’m really discouraged with these events, I can’t be on this game while I’m working so it puts me really behind. Its really unfair but I’m sure that’s what they want so we spend actual money.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Even then, when you already own all the attractions, and don't have any more tokens to buy, what good is he?.


Very true.  I know there are three (and maybe four) attractions in the platinum chests that I am missing, and yet there hasn't been a single attraction added to Merlin's store in about a year.  Such a waste mindlessly collecting elixirs for literally nothing.  It always cracks me up when players here mention that they are hoarding their elixirs for an attraction.  Which one is that, exactly?


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> To all who were wondering if it's worth writing to Game Loft, I did receive a message back.  I'm sharing it here.  Now, he did say that he would like to hear back often, so you know, give him what he's asked for.  Personally, I think @supernova should write that email, but send it as a private message.  I also watch Ellen, so I will say, yes write to Marc-Andre, and let him know what we like and don't like, and also BE KIND!   The response is below.  Have a great day all!
> 
> Hi Alexandra!
> 
> Thanks so much for reaching out.
> 
> I am always happy to read feedback from our players. Ultimately, we make this game for you, and the fact that you're taking the time to express your concerns means a lot to us!
> 
> Producing new content and events is something that takes time and requires a lot of advanced planning and resources. For that reason, I cannot guarantee that the requested changes will be implemented in the near future. That said, I can promise that your feedback will be forwarded to the team in so we can better understand how our players would like to see our game improved. And hopefully, we will be able to address some of your concerns in the future.
> 
> I would love it if you could reach regularly with any feedback on our game - both good and bad. In the meantime, I will send your message to the team for review.
> 
> Again, thanks so much for reaching out and giving us the opportunity to improve our game!
> 
> Your community manager,
> 
> Marc-Andre


Nice.  Although that nearly sounds like a form letter he sends out to each player who writes in with suggestions, as it didn't address anything specific.  Simply copy/paste, swap out "Carl" for "Alexandra" and hit send.  Rats.


----------



## hopemax

Got the Skating Rink in my Windows game in the Platinum chest.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Very true.  I know there are three (and maybe four) attractions in the platinum chests that I am missing, and yet there hasn't been a single attraction added to Merlin's store in about a year.  Such a waste mindlessly collecting elixirs for literally nothing.  It always cracks me up when players here mention that they are hoarding their elixirs for an attraction.  Which one is that, exactly?



I did get that elusive Zootopia racetrack today.  Not that I need it now. So that leaves reflections of china and western arcade.   

For those following along, need one comfy fabric, one chance left.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> Got the Skating Rink in my Windows game in the Platinum chest.



I got a new Sushi Concession, off to Merli


----------



## Haley R

I got the forest ice rink from my platinum chest!!!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Very true.  I know there are three (and maybe four) attractions in the platinum chests that I am missing, and yet there hasn't been a single attraction added to Merlin's store in about a year.  Such a waste mindlessly collecting elixirs for literally nothing.  It always cracks me up when players here mention that they are hoarding their elixirs for an attraction.  Which one is that, exactly?



Okay some still need things from Merlin’s store: Davie Jones Organ, toons all leveled, Carousel of Progress or Toy Story , any of help to someone who has played awhile lol


----------



## AJGolden1013

supernova said:


> Nice.  Although that nearly sounds like a form letter he sends out to each player who writes in with suggestions, as it didn't address anything specific.  Simply copy/paste, swap out "Carl" for "Alexandra" and hit send.  Rats.



I totally agree, but I will still keep sending, and I think we should all keep sending.  What can I say Disney made me a hopeless romantic, therefore, I hold out hope for everything.


----------



## Hoodie

Still need the Forest Ice Rink and the Western Arcade so of course I got a bench.  A fancy bench though. 

New clues on FB page indicate more Toy Story characters coming.


----------



## bluekirty

Well, this event blew.  Even after playing fairly consistently (I had a weekend in Disneyland recently that slowed me down a bit), I only unlocked the boat repair yesterday, and so am still 40 away.  That's after buying Hei Hei and Grandma Tala and Tamatora's Lair.  I'm not giving them a dime more for Moana.


----------



## hopemax

Apparently, Moana doesn't have a 1 hour task.  So her 2 hour task earns flowers.  Another creative way, the interns have figured out how to slow down the collecting and therefore leveling of characters.  I'm not sure Sina has a 1 hour task either...

Also, Donald has a task for Tui Staff, but I think he might be one of only non-Moana characters that can collect a Moana character token.  Can't check Tui Ear Hats, Moana ear hats or Sina tokens due to being maxed out.


----------



## KPach525

Thankful that mess is over. Ended with 7, 17, and 7 for the comfy outfit, and converted 23 gems. 

Now they’ve already released some teaser about Merlin which is likely the clue for the next tower challenge. 

Big after reading the other messages there, specifically the one about comfy outfits. I noticed the message “Missing some comfy costumes? Stayed tuned for more news” aka stay tuned for a way to gamble your money in hopes of getting one.


----------



## Quellman

Spent 2 gems to speed the last moana drop since hei hei was too busy to remember to bring back a fabric. Ended up getting the last fabric. Ended with 18 gems after deducting the 2 for the task speed up. Off to level Moana people and then Grumpy over night.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I got a new Sushi Concession, off to Merli


You too, huh?


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Thankful that mess is over. Ended with 7, 17, and 7 for the comfy outfit, and converted 23 gems.
> 
> Now they’ve already released some teaser about Merlin which is likely the clue for the next tower challenge.
> 
> Big after reading the other messages there, specifically the one about comfy outfits. I noticed the message “Missing some comfy costumes? Stayed tuned for more news” aka stay tuned for a way to gamble your money in hopes of getting one.



According to the internets, the numbers are coordinates and if you plot them out, you get a representation of the Bunny, Duck and Fork from Toy Story 4.

DO.NOT.CARE


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Still need the Forest Ice Rink and the Western Arcade so of course I got a bench.  A fancy bench though.
> 
> New clues on FB page indicate more Toy Story characters coming.


Why am I fearing that they're going to include characters from this 4th film?  Way too early in the film's life to be doing that, so I hope I'm wrong.

EDIT:  Oh crap. Just as I submitted mine, I got the message that there was a new one posted.  And sure enough, @hopemax posted that info.  What the heck?  Seriously?  That's the best they can do to be creative?


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I gave up on getting Moana a long time ago. I’ve been working on battling shere khan now





Aces86 said:


> Well I’m not getting Moana, hopefully can make back some of the gems I blew through to try to speed it up with EC. I’m really discouraged with these events, I can’t be on this game while I’m working so it puts me really behind. Its really unfair but I’m sure that’s what they want so we spend actual money.





hopemax said:


> Apparently, Moana doesn't have a 1 hour task.  So her 2 hour task earns flowers.  Another creative way, the interns have figured out how to slow down the collecting and therefore leveling of characters.  I'm not sure Sina has a 1 hour task either...
> 
> Also, Donald has a task for Tui Spears, but I think he might be one of only non-Moana characters that can collect a Moana character token.  Can't check Tui Ear Hats, Moana ear hats or Sina tokens due to being maxed out.



Well it it makes you two feel any better, at-least at a lower level Moana is relatively worthless. @hopemax pretty much covered what I was gonna say. Seriously people put all that effort trying to get Moana, getting her or not, and they make her flower job 2 hours? Not only that, but most of her jobs that have items have require 2 characters to collect and the or take longer than other characters for solo jobs. Same goes with Granny, who was a premium character, who didn’t really do much to help with the event early on. Seriously, what a slap in the face To all of us.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Okay some still need things from Merlin’s store: Davie Jones Organ, toons all leveled, Carousel of Progress or Toy Story , any of help to someone who has played awhile lol


Sure, for those that need stuff there, that makes sense.  Then there are players like me who have been around for a while, have all Merlin has to offer, and yet still need to pointlessly collect elixirs.


----------



## Hoodie

supernova said:


> Why am I fearing that they're going to include characters from this 4th film?  Way too early in the film's life to be doing that, so I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh crap. Just as I submitted mine, I got the message that there was a new one posted.  And sure enough, @hopemax posted that info.  What the heck?  Seriously?  That's the best they can do to be creative?


You mean you aren't thrilled to have a fork in the game?


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> You mean you aren't thrilled to have a fork in the game?


First of all sir, that appears to be a spork.  Huge difference.  Second, I'll happily take a spork over this stupid hiphop bunny character that we'll be tortured with for way too long in the movie.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Very true.  I know there are three (and maybe four) attractions in the platinum chests that I am missing, and yet there hasn't been a single attraction added to Merlin's store in about a year.  Such a waste mindlessly collecting elixirs for literally nothing.  It always cracks me up when players here mention that they are hoarding their elixirs for an attraction.  Which one is that, exactly?



Why would they put items in Merlin’s store when they can put them in platinum chests and hope to get players to spend gems or real money.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Why would they put items in Merlin’s store when they can put them in platinum chests and hope to get players to spend gems or real money.


*Give it time.  Merlin's going to replace his cauldron with a cash register.*


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Apparently, Moana doesn't have a 1 hour task.  So her 2 hour task earns flowers.  Another creative way, the interns have figured out how to slow down the collecting and therefore leveling of characters.  I'm not sure Sina has a 1 hour task either...
> 
> Also, Donald has a task for Tui Staff, but I think he might be one of only non-Moana characters that can collect a Moana character token.  Can't check Tui Ear Hats, Moana ear hats or Sina tokens due to being maxed out.


What level does Donald need to be? He can’t collect for Tui on my game


----------



## hopemax

Haley R said:


> What level does Donald need to be? He can’t collect for Tui on my game



Click on the Token under Tui's Staff in the Character book and it should say what the requirement is.  He couldn't even collect them during the event, so it's not on the Wiki.  My Donald has been maxed for years.

The task name is Visit Mickey's and it's 4 hours


----------



## AJGolden1013

Haley R said:


> What level does Donald need to be? He can’t collect for Tui on my game



It would appear that none of them can anymore.  They all collect for each other in their own set and that's it, which is just wrong.

On a different note, I took a photo of al the princesses in he dressing room, minus Moana, she's on a task at the moment.  I know it does nothing, but I do like how it all looks.


----------



## hopemax

Continuing on with the lack of flower tasks. 

Hei Hei requires Tamatoa's Lair

Sina doesn't have one without the Lair either, I don't know if she has one with the Lair.  In my Windows game, her shortest task is 4 hours.

It's like LeFou without Be Our Guest, but much, much worse because of needing the common token for 7 characters and not just 1.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Continuing on with the lack of flower tasks.
> 
> Hei Hei requires Tamatoa's Lair
> 
> Sina doesn't have one without the Lair either, I don't know if she has one with the Lair.  In my Windows game, her shortest task is 4 hours.
> 
> It's like LeFou without Be Our Guest, but much, much worse because of needing the common token for 7 characters and not just 1.



*Seriously? *I currently have a surplus of flowers so I can’t check the who collects list and been sending them for other items anyways.
*
Is this a new thing?* Like I’ve said, this is the first time I haven’t bought a premium event attractions, so I have nothing to compare it to. If so, this is a real slap in the face to every player in the game.

*Are they trying to get me to quit?* If your correct, not question you, but commenting just in case they are available at a higher level, they are really trying to make people question if they want to continue playing.

*Edit: Sina* does have a have one (non Lair) but it’s 4 hours!!! Just started leveling mine to level 7 so maybe that opens it up? They definitely changed a few things, mostly for the *WORSE*. For starters, instead of only 1 event item giving them, now 2 or 3 (Lair?) attractions  potentially give flowers. Actually the boat gives 5-6 items which is more than any event attraction that I’m aware of. The float also gives them and I don’t remember if that was the case before hand. Without the Lair I have 4 1 hour, a 2 hour and a 4 hour flower jobs. Also what the _____ were the purpose of premium characters. Hei Hei requires the Lair to collect flowers and did either really give any better/quicker jobs? If anything they were worse.


----------



## hopemax

I verified in my IOS game, with the Lair...  Sina doesn't have a flower task.  

Recap: Who can collect flowers:

Maui, Pua, Chief Tui, Tala - 1 hr
Hei Hei - 1 hr (requires Lair)
Moana - 2 hours
Sina - nope!

And I think this is new.  I only remember it with the LeFou / Be Our Guest rose collecting.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I verified in my IOS game, with the Lair...  Sina doesn't have a flower task.
> 
> Recap: Who can collect flowers:
> 
> Maui, Pua, Chief Tui, Tala - 1 hr
> Hei Hei - 1 hr (requires Lair)
> Moana - 2 hours
> Sina - nope!
> 
> And I think this is new.  I only remember it with the LeFou / Be Our Guest rose collecting.


So you're insinuating, what?  That it'll be next to damn impossible to level characters to 10 with this list?  Huh?  Is that your point?  Because Gameloft does NOT appreciate you questioning their movements.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So you're insinuating, what?  That it'll be next to damn impossible to level characters to 10 with this list?  Huh?  Is that your point?  Because Gameloft does NOT appreciate you questioning their movements.



Why don’t you just walk down the hall and ask someone why they did this? Or was it your decision?

I just updated my previous post, but it sure seems like they are going out of their way to screw us over. I know for a fact, I’ve never said, place make it harder and let it take longer to welcome characters. I was pretty much settled down over their decisions recently and these move are making me question if I really want to put up with this anymore?


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> So you're insinuating, what?  That it'll be next to damn impossible to level characters to 10 with this list?  Huh?  Is that your point?  Because Gameloft does NOT appreciate you questioning their movements.



No, but I think we're closer to understanding their reasoning behind the, "super secret gameplay changes that once you see you'll totally understand why we had to re-balance all the characters and make you collect 100 common tokens each to level characters up to 10 in the first place!"

Aren't we?


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I verified in my IOS game, with the Lair...  Sina doesn't have a flower task.
> 
> Recap: Who can collect flowers:
> 
> Maui, Pua, Chief Tui, Tala - 1 hr
> Hei Hei - 1 hr (requires Lair)
> Moana - 2 hours
> Sina - nope!
> 
> And I think this is new.  I only remember it with the LeFou / Be Our Guest rose collecting.



Sina *DOES* have a non Lair flower job *BUT* it’s 4 hours. I just leveled mine to 7 so maybe that activated it?


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Sina *DOES* have a non Lair flower job *BUT* it’s 4 hours. I just leveled mine to 7 so maybe that activated it?



Interesting. I'm not sure I clicked on my 4 hour options, since I've had her on the 2hr Pua tapestry. That basically makes the other tokens she can collect harder to get, because she'll usually drop a flower.

With Donald's 4 hour Visit Mickey's task, he also can collect Sina's baskets.  So @Haley R I guess leveling up Donald is now a priority?


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Interesting. I'm not sure I clicked on my 4 hour options, since I've had her on the 2hr Pua tapestry. That basically makes the other tokens she can collect harder to get, because she'll usually drop a flower.
> 
> With Donald's 4 hour Visit Mickey's task, he also can collect Sina's baskets.  So @Haley R I guess leveling up Donald is now a priority?



Yeah, I’m really not liking these changes at all. Unless they are planning on slowing down event releases, which I doubt, I have no idea what they are thinking. Also realized Tui’s one of the flowers (common) also has a staff (uncommon). Why couldn’t they just make that staff a 1 hour job for a character that doesn’t have a 1 hour flower job. I truly have no idea what they are thinking. Most of these changes are for the worse and require us to spend more time playing to get less results. I’m sure much of it is to try and generate more revenue, by hopefully frustrating players enough to spend, but feels like they're trying to get players to quit?


----------



## hopemax

I got it!  Everyone was complaining about having to check every hour to reset their common tokens.  Gameloft HEARD OUR CALLS.  How about 2 hour and 4 hour tasks for common tokens instead?  You don't have to check in as much!


----------



## hopemax

Daisy has a 6 hr task for Chief Tui's ears.  So the Ducks can work on him, Moana characters should not.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Sina *DOES* have a non Lair flower job *BUT* it’s 4 hours. I just leveled mine to 7 so maybe that activated it?





hopemax said:


> Interesting. I'm not sure I clicked on my 4 hour options, since I've had her on the 2hr Pua tapestry. That basically makes the other tokens she can collect harder to get, because she'll usually drop a flower.


Thinking back to a simpler time when Mulan and Frozen had 6-minute tasks to collect common tokens.  And we didn't need 100 to get our characters to 10.  Ah, sweet nostalgia...  This, of course, does not mean that I am looking back fondly on the Snowgies.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I got it!  Everyone was complaining about having to check every hour to reset their common tokens.  Gameloft HEARD OUR CALLS.  How about 2 hour and 4 hour tasks for common tokens instead?  You don't have to check in as much!


Until the event ended, I thought Daisy had a 6-hour task for Tui's staff?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Why don’t you just walk down the hall and ask someone why they did this? Or was it your decision?


What, are you seriously suggesting that I lower myself by leaving my office and speak to lowly interns?  Not happening, sir.  I only work with top management.  We are responsible for TAKING your money, not for finding new ways of taking it.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

No comfy costume for me. I still needed 4 of the fabric with 4 hours to go, so it wasn’t going to be possible to get it. I sent Moana on whatever the 2 hour storyline task with her father was. After that there was a 6 hour storyline task with her and her mother. I sent them out on that, but when I went back in the game at 2:00 the event was over so they were no longer assigned to that task.

Now I’m just working on leveling up characters until the Tower Challenge.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> Why don’t you just walk down the hall and ask someone why they did this?



He can't walk down the hall because he is to busy sending out all of those form letters to everyone!!!  


supernova said:


> that is a form letter I  send out to each player who writes in with suggestions, as it didn't address anything specific.  I simply copy/paste, swap out "Carl" for "Alexandra" and hit send.


----------



## SunDial

I didn't get the comfy outfit.   Knew I wouldn't.   Ended up with 13/20/5.   Like I said it seems that the glitchy fabric is going to be a common denominator for the outfits.   So I got my 20 to see if it carries over for the next event.  I also got 30 gems.


----------



## mikegood2

OK add to the list of strange item location choices. You can get one of Sina’s Woven Baskets from Lilos House. Sure it’s happened before, but don’t remember 1 movies items in an unrelated movie attraction. Overall it feels like they’ve complicated item collections in general. Finishing leveling all Moana characters looks like it will take more time than usual.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> OK add to the list of strange item location choices. You can get one of Sina’s Woven Baskets from Lilos House. Sure it’s happened before, but don’t remember 1 movies items in an unrelated movie attraction. Overall it feels like they’ve complicated item collections in general. Finishing leveling all Moana characters looks like it will take more time than usual.


The GOOD news is that the Spring 2019 crop of interns are wrapping up their internships now.  At least we can look forward to a new group taking over for the Summer semester, and then hopefully a brand new set for Fall 2019.  They certainly couldn't be any worse than the boneheads behind this Moana event and now its aftermath.


----------



## hopemax

Drizella has Sina Ear Hats too.  Definitely some weird choices.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> OK add to the list of strange item location choices. You can get one of Sina’s Woven Baskets from Lilos House. Sure it’s happened before, but don’t remember 1 movies items in an unrelated movie attraction. Overall it feels like they’ve complicated item collections in general. Finishing leveling all Moana characters looks like it will take more time than usual.



Lilo's House dropped EC and I think a token during the main event too.  I guess Kauai is close enough to the South Pacific to make it a good choice for a helper.  Too bad the rest of the Hawaii based attractions and Lilo & Stitch characters couldn't also help.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The GOOD news is that the Spring 2019 crop of interns are wrapping up their internships now.  At least we can look forward to a new group taking over for the Summer semester, and then hopefully a brand new set for Fall 2019.  They certainly couldn't be any worse than the boneheads behind this Moana event and now its aftermath.



Never say never, people never fail to surprise. As bad as the current batch might be, just realize one of them will likely take you job in a few years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I wound up used ng way more gems than I was hoping, but did get Moana's comfy outfit ...

... And after one task immediately have to take her out of it to work on characyer set tasks 

*sigh*


----------



## Haley R

AJGolden1013 said:


> It would appear that none of them can anymore.  They all collect for each other in their own set and that's it, which is just wrong.
> 
> On a different note, I took a photo of al the princesses in he dressing room, minus Moana, she's on a task at the moment.  I know it does nothing, but I do like how it all looks.View attachment 400797


Am I missing something? I have belle and jasmine in the dressing room a lot and I can never actually see them.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Interesting. I'm not sure I clicked on my 4 hour options, since I've had her on the 2hr Pua tapestry. That basically makes the other tokens she can collect harder to get, because she'll usually drop a flower.
> 
> With Donald's 4 hour Visit Mickey's task, he also can collect Sina's baskets.  So @Haley R I guess leveling up Donald is now a priority?


Well it’s not a priority for me right now. I could care less about the Moana characters right now. I’m having fun battling shere khan


----------



## Haley R

I’ll probably be in Japan during the next event but I don’t really participate in tower challenges anyway


----------



## AJGolden1013

Haley R said:


> Am I missing something? I have belle and jasmine in the dressing room a lot and I can never actually see them.



It does depend on the task you send them for.  If you click on the white envelope in the game, under the get comfy tab, it tells you what tasks have them appear in the dressing room.  Good luck.


----------



## Wdw1015

SunDial said:


> I didn't get the comfy outfit.   Knew I wouldn't.   Ended up with 13/20/5.   Like I said it seems that the glitchy fabric is going to be a common denominator for the outfits.   So I got my 20 to see if it carries over for the next event.  I also got 30 gems.


I can confirm that the glitchy fabric does carry over as I started Moana with almost all of them left over from whatever the last comfy costume was that was impossible to get.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Wdw1015 said:


> I can confirm that the glitchy fabric does carry over as I started Moana with almost all of them left over from whatever the last comfy costume was that was impossible to get.



Same!  I ended up buying the last comfy outfit for Tiana and all the glitchy fabrics I collected, carried over.  If they do a comfy event, like I want them to do, I'll be good for a bit of fabric,   That's like the ONLY upside.


----------



## Quellman

Moana is a strong independent princess. She had no love interest in her story.  Yet the only task she can do on her own at level 2 is collect flowers.  Any other tokens she needs to be with someone else.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Never say never, people never fail to surprise. As bad as the current batch might be, just realize one of them will likely take you job in a few years.


No one is more qualified than I am to sit around and _look_ busy.  So that won't be happening.


----------



## hopemax

The people on the internets scoured Facebook ads and uncovered that the new Tower Challenge content appears to be Rajah and the Sultan.  Last TC had Cri-kee and Mulan Comfy Costume, so I'm guessing "two new things per TC" is the new standard.  Even though a lot of people have trouble earning the 1.  Bundles for everyone!


----------



## mikegood2

According to Reddit it looks like we’re getting the Sultan and Rajah soon. Have no clue if it’s gonna be permanent content, TC, mini event or something else.

Really hoping it’s permanent content with a plot or two of land opening. The two plots of land behind Big Thunder would be ideal since they would fit in perfectly with Aladdin.

Edit: Looks like @hopemax best me to it.


----------



## KPach525

So appears game loft have heard the complaints and re-released Moana’s comfy outfit for another 24 hours .... cash purchase only! I’m just... Dumbfounded...


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> So appears game loft have heard the complaints and re-released Moana’s comfy outfit for another 24 hours .... cash purchase only! I’m just... Dumbfounded...



Think they’ve done this in the past, but really make you think the increased the difficulty of this event in hopes people who were discouraged for not getting it will pay up. Sure won’t happen with me. I’m actually taking my lack of Moana’s comfy costume as a badge of honor.

Also, who am I kidding those idiots won’t open a new plot of land, or two, even if that land would fit in perfectly with the content. Guess I’ll wait and see, but my interest in this game is falling every day.


----------



## hopemax

I'm guessing the TS4 stuff will be Permanent Content and Rajah + Sultan are TC.  And I think we'll get 1 piece of land, but not 2.


----------



## mikegood2

**** RANT BEGINS***

OK, serious question, have they ever had a worse group of item collections for a movie than they’ve done for Moana?* Requiring a total of 435 of the main item to level each character to 10 was bad enough, but they had to make it *MUCH* worse. In the past we had 7 one hour jobs, now they’ve changed that to 4, or 5 if you have the Lair and then a 2 hour and a 4 hour job. On top of that, I believe 2 of the 1 hour jobs and the 4 hour jobs collects multiple items. The creates a problem because flowers are common, makes most of the other items nearly impossible to collect if they are not common. Same goes for attractions. At first I though it was good multiples collect flowers, but then realized it means flowers will take away the chances of getting the other items. *Is this something any of us were asking for?*

Also questioning if buying premium characters makes much sense anymore because it feels like they've made them less helpful in events and difficult to level. Take Grandma Tala as an example. Her rare Ear hats currently only have a 4 hour an 8 and 8 hour boat attraction. Later on they have a 12 an 24 hour option, *BUT* they require character to be at level 8/9 and require 2 characters to collect. On top of that, the 4 hour job is the one that collects flowers, so it will likely *NEVER* drop her ear hats. Hei Hei seems to be considerably easier to collect for.

Sorry if I’m over reacting or complaining to much, but I seriously have no idea what they’re trying to do. As is, they’ve easily added a month or two time required to finish collecting for Moana. Contrary to what it may look like, I do want to continue playing, but  I also want it to log in fewer times in a day and reduce my playing time. Everything they are doing is requiring the opposite.

**** RANT ENDS****


----------



## hopemax

It's strange.  While there have been a few people who have admitted to buying stuff, it seems to be attached to more shame, and it doesn't seem like it is leading to increasing buying.  Most people seem to be saying they used to buy, but no more.  And more people are threatening to quit.  I don't know what the end game is.  Unless a lot of non-Reddit/Facebook/forum people are just racking up the bills buying every bundle.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> It's strange.  While there have been a few people who have admitted to buying stuff, it seems to be attached to more shame, and it doesn't seem like it is leading to increasing buying.  Most people seem to be saying they used to buy, but no more.  And more people are threatening to quit.  I don't know what the end game is.  Unless a lot of non-Reddit/Facebook/forum people are just racking up the bills buying every bundle.



Very true, I’ve seen the same. Ultimately the end game is for GameLoft to make money and in many cases they are willing to throw away the quantity they know (active players) for new players for a “better possible” of making money from. I’ve played to many games that do exactly this when they’ve been around awhile.

Thats the reason that, contrary to what active players want, they are more likely to increase the number of events instead of decreasing them. An event gives them the possibility of bringing in money that they otherwise wouldn’t have and if it costs them active players, so be it. 

Think about it, we have most if not all the characters/attractions, so we are unlikely to buy those special bundles or chests from the past because we have them all. A newer player is much more likely to buy those chest, especially if it’s their favorite character. It’s incredibly annoying as a long time player, but I understand it from there perspective.


----------



## Peachkins

KPach525 said:


> So appears game loft have heard the complaints and re-released Moana’s comfy outfit for another 24 hours .... cash purchase only! I’m just... Dumbfounded...



They also extended the opportunity to purchase Moana herself. I had more than three days to decide whether I wanted to buy her as I already knew then it was mathematically impossible to get all her tokens. Somehow I don't think this is the extension people were hoping for.


----------



## Peachkins

Oh, and to add, someone on Facebook did the math regarding Moana's boat repair tokens. It was mathematically impossible to get everything in the time allowed unless you bought at least one of the premium characters or items. That's just not right.


----------



## Aces86

hopemax said:


> The people on the internets scoured Facebook ads and uncovered that the new Tower Challenge content appears to be Rajah and the Sultan.  Last TC had Cri-kee and Mulan Comfy Costume, so I'm guessing "two new things per TC" is the new standard.  Even though a lot of people have trouble earning the 1.  Bundles for everyone!



I figured it’d be Aladdin since the movie is coming out. Have to have rajah and the sultan added to my set. At least rajah for sure.


----------



## Mattimation

Peachkins said:


> Oh, and to add, someone on Facebook did the math regarding Moana's boat repair tokens. It was mathematically impossible to get everything in the time allowed unless you bought at least one of the premium characters or items. That's just not right.



That's why I uninstalled the game Monday morning. I work from home, can play the game as much as I want, and getting Moana was still hopeless - even with Gramma Tala. I'm no longer interested in playing a game that requires me to continually spend money on welcoming their most popular characters. Hoping the new "Disney's Sorcerer's Arena" will come out soon and be a fun enough replacement.


----------



## Wdw1015

Live stream tomorrow. Do they usually do live-streams for tower events? I can’t remember, I tend to block out anything related to tower challenges.


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> Live stream tomorrow. Do they usually do live-streams for tower events? I can’t remember, I tend to block out anything related to tower challenges.


Yes, they usually do. Unfortunately...


----------



## Quellman

Wdw1015 said:


> Live stream tomorrow. Do they usually do live-streams for tower events? I can’t remember, I tend to block out anything related to tower challenges.


I don't think they did a live stream for the last one, but wouldn't be surprised. I bet they'll use it to tease 2 characters, and to mention some sort of new functionality in the game.  Maybe bring back the social aspect.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Live stream tomorrow. Do they usually do live-streams for tower events? I can’t remember, I tend to block out anything related to tower challenges.



based on the image it looks like Toy Story 4 related - so maybe it is more than just the Tower event they will be announcing


----------



## AJGolden1013

Wdw1015 said:


> Live stream tomorrow. Do they usually do live-streams for tower events? I can’t remember, I tend to block out anything related to tower challenges.



Looking at a lot of the responses across all social media, people seem annoyed that this is happening.  I wonder how many people will quit the game fully?


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Looking at a lot of the responses across all social media, people seem annoyed that this is happening.  I wonder how many people will quit the game fully?



I’m willing to wait and see. Well OK, I won't see because I don’t watch the streams. But I’ll wait and find out the announcements, before I make any decisions. Barring any exciting announcements on game improvements I think I’m in the quitting camp though. My plan was to to just casually play the TC and if I made enough for the new characters great, but would also be fine if I didn’t. Then I’d see how I felt when the next event starts and hope the “break” reinvigorated me. Problem is I’ve lost any belief that they will make any changes I think are an improvement and the ridiculous changes with flower jobs for Moana was likely the final straw. Playing more and getting less isn’t worth it to me anymore.


----------



## SunDial

Double post


----------



## SunDial

Mattimation said:


> That's why I uninstalled the game Monday morning. I work from home, can play the game as much as I want, and getting Moana was still hopeless - even with Gramma Tala. I'm no longer interested in playing a game that requires me to continually spend money on welcoming their most popular characters. Hoping the new "Disney's Sorcerer's Arena" will come out soon and be a fun enough replacement.



Where did you find the info out about this game?   Very well could be a good replacement game for DMK.   I have been playing almost 3 years and I have contemplated stopping a couple of times.


----------



## Quellman

I'm surprised they want to do a live stream, the comments from angry Moana players is going to be amazing


----------



## Mattimation

SunDial said:


> Where did you find the info out about this game?   Very well could be a good replacement game for DMK.   I have been playing almost 3 years and I have contemplated stopping a couple of times.



I saw the commercial for it a couple months ago - it's in Beta testing right now, with no official release date, so I'm not sure when we'll all be able to play it. I'm hoping early in the summer months, to capitalize on all the kids out of school looking for new things to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> I'm surprised they want to do a live stream, the comments from angry Moana players is going to be amazing



eh, I am sure they will cherry pick a few comments to highlight during the live stream that are pro-more events and come off like "well, we are listening to our users!!!"


----------



## Haley R

I can’t believe there’s another event in 5 days. At least if it’s a tower event I can get any of the simple things and ignore the main character because I can never get that anyway

I just unlocked the tasks to welcome shere khan and Wendy darling so I’ll be working on them. I have 48/55 hats for tia Dalma and can’t even get her other token yet lol


----------



## Hoodie

Patch update Tuesday.  Tower Challenge (Alladin - Raja and Sultan.  Sultan is premium) on Thursday.  Toy Story is getting a bunch but it's permanent content, including costume for Bo.


----------



## Onceler

Update next Tuesday. Tower Event starts next Thursday.

New concessions:
Lunch Box Tart Stand
Tiger Tail Shake Stand
Grilled 3-Cheese Sandwich Stand

New attractions:
Slinky Dog Dash attraction
Star Adventurer attraction

New Toy Story characters:
Ducky
Bunny
Forky

New special costume:
Bo Peep’s Toy Story 4 costume (permanent content)

New Aladdin characters:
Sultan
Rajah

Change to the happiness token reward system. The higher the level, the better the chance for token drops.


----------



## tonga

If we are going to have more Toy Story characters, I'd prefer Slinky Dog and Mr. Potatohead, as they have been around for all 4 movies.

Marc-Andre kept on about how he welcomes feedback and how they want it to be the type of game that the community wants.  All he has to do is read the message boards and Facebook to know the ways they are ticking off their players.


----------



## Haley R

Onceler said:


> Update next Tuesday. Tower Event starts next Thursday.
> 
> New concessions:
> Lunch Box Tart Stand
> Tiger Tail Shake Stand
> Grilled 3-Cheese Sandwich Stand
> 
> New attractions:
> Slinky Dog Dash attraction
> Star Adventurer attraction
> 
> New Toy Story characters:
> Ducky
> Bunny
> Forky
> 
> New special costume:
> Bo Peep’s Toy Story 4 costume (permanent content)
> 
> New Aladdin characters:
> Sultan
> Rajah
> 
> Change to the happiness token reward system. The higher the level, the better the chance for token drops.


Ducky, bunny, and forky? What stupid names for characters


----------



## Arundal

Haley R said:


> Ducky, bunny, and forky? What stupid names for characters



I am a big Toy Story fan but Toy Story 4 not even out much yet the new characters no on knows. I don’t even want them. Whoever was responsible for the choice in new characters made a mistake.


----------



## hopemax

Limited time premium characters in Tower Challenges now?  Because it's not hard enough to save up gems.  I do have 405 in my IOS game, but only 87 in my Windows game.  But will buying the Sultan, put me in a hole for the next event?  I was also considering buying Rex in my IOS game (295 gems) but worried about having a deficit for the next full event.  Like I said before "bundles for everyone!"


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> Limited time premium characters in Tower Challenges now?  Because it's not hard enough to save up gems.  I do have 405 in my IOS game, but only 87 in my Windows game.  But will buying the Sultan, put me in a hole for the next event?  I was also considering buying Rex in my IOS game (295 gems) but worried about having a deficit for the next full event.  Like I said before "bundles for everyone!"



Remember they said they are permanent so no rush!


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> I am a big Toy Story fan but Toy Story 4 not even out much yet the new characters no on knows. I don’t even want them. Whoever was responsible for the choice in new characters made a mistake.



It's how I felt with the Wreck it Ralph content. I hadn't seen the movie so none of it made any sense to me.


----------



## hopemax

Arundal said:


> Remember they said they are permanent so no rush!



I'm talking about the Sultan.  Everything I've read said he is limited time content, and premium.


----------



## Haley R

hopemax said:


> Limited time premium characters in Tower Challenges now?  Because it's not hard enough to save up gems.  I do have 405 in my IOS game, but only 87 in my Windows game.  But will buying the Sultan, put me in a hole for the next event?  I was also considering buying Rex in my IOS game (295 gems) but worried about having a deficit for the next full event.  Like I said before "bundles for everyone!"


I only got Hei Hei from the last event for premium content and I have about 185 gems now. I have no desire to get the sultan but I also don’t give a rat’s behind about Forky, dorky, and slorky.


----------



## nicki401

TheMaxRebo said:


> based on the image it looks like Toy Story 4 related - so maybe it is more than just the Tower event they will be announcing
> 
> View attachment 401164View attachment 401165




The bunny looks like Beebo


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I'm talking about the Sultan.  Everything I've read said he is limited time content, and premium.



I will probably only work for Sultan and Fraja and not the Toy Story guys, agreed.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> New special costume:
> Bo Peep’s Toy Story 4 costume (permanent content)


Ah yes, the next character in line under Disney's recent "girls count too" underlying PC theme in all of their movies, lately.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> I will probably only work for Sultan and Fraja and not the Toy Story guys, agreed.



I actually wish the Toy Story characters were part of a limited time event. Then I could totally ignore it. 

I'll definitely play the Tower Challenge for Rajah. The only character collection I have intact in the game at this point is the Disney cats. I'd rather have him than the Sultan, lol.

And let me guess: we're not getting any land with two new attractions and several concession stands coming?


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> I actually wish the Toy Story characters were part of a limited time event. Then I could totally ignore it.
> 
> I'll definitely play the Tower Challenge for Rajah. The only character collection I have intact in the game at this point is the Disney cats. I'd rather have him than the Sultan, lol.
> 
> And let me guess: we're not getting any land with two new attractions and several concession stands coming?



That’s correct, though buildings not
Immediately. And honestly they did not say which ones were just being added and which were part of Tower Challenge and not what other characters were taking part. No more land mentioned.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Haley R said:


> I only got Hei Hei from the last event for premium content and I have about 185 gems now. I have no desire to get the sultan but I also don’t give a rat’s behind about Forky, dorky, and slorky.



I am interested in the concept of Forks in the new movie ... I am with you on the other two though


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Ah yes, the next character in line under Disney's recent "girls count too" underlying PC theme in all of their movies, lately.



Although PETA is still pissed about her still having her hook


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Although PETA is still pissed about her still having her hook


That'd be one we couldn't blame Lasseter for.


----------



## Haley R

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am interested in the concept of Forks in the new movie ... I am with you on the other two though


Technically he’s a spork though right? I’m still excited for the movie I just think forky, ducky, and bunny are terrible names. Maybe that was the point though. Maybe a kid named them


----------



## Windwaker4444

nicki401 said:


> The bunny looks like Beebo


Ha ha ha!!!!  I love Beebo!!!!!  Best character in the show, even though he's more of a running gag.


----------



## karly05

Haley R said:


> Technically he’s a spork though right? I’m still excited for the movie I just think forky, ducky, and bunny are terrible names. Maybe that was the point though. Maybe a kid named them



Yep, he's a spork. Pricklepants even says so in the trailer. Bonnie made him and, I'm assuming, named him.

From the trailers, Ducky & Bunny are carnival game prizes - no kid owners (yet), so presumably no person has named them. (Of course,they could have named themselves something more creative.) I'm in the camp of "They shouldn't even be making a TS4!" but I laugh at Ducky & Bunny every time they're in the trailer - and I didn't really know Key & Peele going in, just a general idea of who they are. I'll be at the theatre opening weekend, hoping they give us something good.

As for the game... yeah, the constant run of events is getting exhausting, especially since I'm still working on Jungle Book characters/quests and trying to save up enough magic to open Big Thunder Mtn.


----------



## Arundal

karly05 said:


> Yep, he's a spork. Pricklepants even says so in the trailer. Bonnie made him and, I'm assuming, named him.
> 
> From the trailers, Ducky & Bunny are carnival game prizes - no kid owners (yet), so presumably no person has named them. (Of course,they could have named themselves something more creative.) I'm in the camp of "They shouldn't even be making a TS4!" but I laugh at Ducky & Bunny every time they're in the trailer - and I didn't really know Key & Peele going in, just a general idea of who they are. I'll be at the theatre opening weekend, hoping they give us something good.
> 
> As for the game... yeah, the constant run of events is getting exhausting, especially since I'm still working on Jungle Book characters/quests and trying to save up enough magic to open Big Thunder Mtn.



Good luck getting jungle Book and Big Thunder Mtn. I have had them for awhile but still don’t have them to 10 as they are so expensive in magic to level and constant events as well. I have a bunch of characters at 9 that need 24 hours for 10 and have not had time to do it. Just leveling lower ones just received from events.


----------



## Haley R

karly05 said:


> Yep, he's a spork. Pricklepants even says so in the trailer. Bonnie made him and, I'm assuming, named him.
> 
> From the trailers, Ducky & Bunny are carnival game prizes - no kid owners (yet), so presumably no person has named them. (Of course,they could have named themselves something more creative.) I'm in the camp of "They shouldn't even be making a TS4!" but I laugh at Ducky & Bunny every time they're in the trailer - and I didn't really know Key & Peele going in, just a general idea of who they are. I'll be at the theatre opening weekend, hoping they give us something good.
> 
> As for the game... yeah, the constant run of events is getting exhausting, especially since I'm still working on Jungle Book characters/quests and trying to save up enough magic to open Big Thunder Mtn.


I’m just a little ahead of where you are in the story. I just finished jungle book and I’m working on getting Wendy darling now


----------



## mama2ellie

My daughter only has Sina and Chief Tui. There is no task for Sina’s basket. How frustrating.


----------



## hopemax

mama2ellie said:


> My daughter only has Sina and Chief Tui. There is no task for Sina’s basket. How frustrating.



I'm guessing she's still pretty early in the progress of her game?

Donald has a 4 hour task to earn Sina's basket once he reaches Level 2.  You are able to start Welcoming him after you have opened the portal between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland and are working on Sleeping Beauty and Tangled character tasks.  He does take a long time to welcome, though.


----------



## mama2ellie

hopemax said:


> I'm guessing she's still pretty early in the progress of her game?
> 
> Donald has a 4 hour task to earn Sina's basket once he reaches Level 2.  You are able to start Welcoming him after you have opened the portal between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland and are working on Sleeping Beauty and Tangled character tasks.  He does take a long time to welcome, though.



Yes. She just welcomed Rapunzel. It’s just frustrating to have a character you can’t level up.


----------



## Hoodie

mama2ellie said:


> Yes. She just welcomed Rapunzel. It’s just frustrating to have a character you can’t level up.


There were a couple I got from Tower Challenges like that. I just sent them home until someone was able to collect for them or, in the case of Rabbit, chests gave me enough of the token to level up.  It's ridiculously frustrating.


----------



## rr333

Any info (leaked or otherwise) about rebalancing tokens for any characters?


----------



## Quellman

rr333 said:


> Any info (leaked or otherwise) about rebalancing tokens for any characters?


I hope they rearrange tasks for Moana characters.  Too many have conflicting tasks for the common flower token, and then a 2 hour task for the flower? Wow, talk about spiteful.  I've now taken to farming flowers now instead of leveling characters to avoid the token conflicts.


----------



## rr333

Agree! 
I was meaning if they were increasing the tokens needed to level up on any of the character sets this time around.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I hope they rearrange tasks for Moana characters.  Too many have conflicting tasks for the common flower token, and then a 2 hour task for the flower? Wow, talk about spiteful.  I've now taken to farming flowers now instead of leveling characters to avoid the token conflicts.



Yep, Moana task conflicts set up the final nail and the addition of a premium character for the next TC swing the hammer that put that final nail into the coffin for me. This game just isn’t worth the time and effort anymore.

I did finally finished leveling my final PatF character over the weekend. Also cut my logging into the game 2 or 3 times a day and it was really nice. My plan right not is continue playing with limited logging in until I finish all of my Dumbo characters and make my final decision at that point.


----------



## mmmears

I'm back after a trip where I didn't log onto the boards and didn't play MK much.  I got Moana but not her costume.  They offered to sell me some pixels so she could change outfits, but I declined.  I haven't spent actual money in a long time and I wasn't about to start at a point when they made it pretty much impossible for me to get a timed item.  So my Moana will have to be content with just the one outfit.  I've said it before but these costumes are just a lazy way for them to try to make money off us all, and it's making me like the game less and less.

On a positive note, I loved that I could pay Merlin to keep my park people happy while I only logged  in once a day.  It was nice to be "present" on this trip and not tied to a silly game.


----------



## Wdw1015

iOS update available.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Arundal said:


> Good luck getting jungle Book and Big Thunder Mtn. I have had them for awhile but still don’t have them to 10 as they are so expensive in magic to level and constant events as well. I have a bunch of characters at 9 that need 24 hours for 10 and have not had time to do it. Just leveling lower ones just received from events.



I'm in the same situation. Lots of characters stuck at various levels due to the lack of time or magic. This morning, I decided to not worry about leveling the characters I don't like or haven't seen their movies (Shere Khan, the Darling Kids, WIR2 set). I'm also not leveling my 2 orphan characters (Mrs. Incredible & Puumba) since I don't have any other characters in their sets. It's a strategy that may cost me during the TCs, but I'm willing to risk it. I hated the grind for Shere Khan & Wendy-brat.

Most of my non-token earners are resting at home. I've kept out a few that I like to watch. Until there is a "perpetual activity setting", there are too many characters to have active constantly. They can earn more magic for me at home than being stuck in check-marked limbo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> I hope they rearrange tasks for Moana characters.  Too many have conflicting tasks for the common flower token, and then a 2 hour task for the flower? Wow, talk about spiteful.  I've now taken to farming flowers now instead of leveling characters to avoid the token conflicts.



also feel like not getting much from the Moana attractions ... one thing that has helped with the Princess and the Frog items is that a number of the attractions (who have rather short collect times) return a common token


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update available.



looks like for google/android as well


----------



## KPach525

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like for google/android as well


And it immediately opens with Toy Story NEW content with Buzz.


----------



## Arundal

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> I'm in the same situation. Lots of characters stuck at various levels due to the lack of time or magic. This morning, I decided to not worry about leveling the characters I don't like or haven't seen their movies (Shere Khan, the Darling Kids, WIR2 set). I'm also not leveling my 2 orphan characters (Mrs. Incredible & Puumba) since I don't have any other characters in their sets. It's a strategy that may cost me during the TCs, but I'm willing to risk it. I hated the grind for Shere Khan & Wendy-brat.
> 
> Most of my non-token earners are resting at home. I've kept out a few that I like to watch. Until there is a "perpetual activity setting", there are too many characters to have active constantly. They can earn more magic for me at home than being stuck in check-marked limbo.



I think too many people stress over quickly leveling characters. I only missed first year and get what I can get with my time available. Just get what you can and level. I don’t have every character or building but I have a lot. Many maxed at 10 and a lot at 9 and other newer at other levels and I just keep collecting. I still need to buy the 3 million magic land behind Small World but I have enough room for what I want out. 

I have long since finished the main story line but due to magic cost don’t have all the Peter Pan or Jungle Book characters to 10 but close. Just be have patience you will get there and continue grabbing what characters or buildings you can. That is how I play. This upcoming TC if there use Allalldin I only have Jasmine and Alladin so I don’t have much but I will try to get what I can. I don’t believe complaining to them helps but it helps us. LOL


----------



## Wdw1015

For Slinky Dog Dash, it says its available in 23 days. This is permanent content, wouldn’t we just earn it when we get there? Why would there be a time constraint on it?


----------



## Arundal

I noticed the changes are there on happiness. You get more for each happiness clicked on but happiness is dropping faster it appears then before. So you my get more for drops as they said but you will need to use more happiness in the new process.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> For Slinky Dog Dash, it says its available in 23 days. This is permanent content, wouldn’t we just earn it when we get there? Why would there be a time constraint on it?



And I noticed the new Toy Story characters say they are available in 30 days ... So guess focus at first is Aladdin/Tower event


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I noticed the new Toy Story characters say they are available in 30 days ... So guess focus at first is Aladdin/Tower event


And the Bo Peep costume is available in just under 17 days.


----------



## Wdw1015

supernova said:


> And the Bo Peep costume is available in just under 17 days.


Oh goody!


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Oh goody!


Well, on a positive side, no glitched fabric for this one.  Wonder if the dressing room will help with her?


----------



## Haley R

All I know is collecting for shere khan and Wendy are a total drag


----------



## Quellman

- New content..... Just kidding!  But we did make it so you can't save up happiness for challenges.


----------



## Hoodie

First two "helpers" for the challenge revealed: Aladdin and Anna.


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> First two "helpers" for the challenge revealed: Aladdin and Anna.



Oh this should be great only Aladdin and Jasmine and I only have Anna so fun times ahead. I won’t get much for this TC.


----------



## Hoodie

Arundal said:


> Oh this should be great only Aladdin and Jasmine and I only have Anna so fun times ahead. I won’t get much for this TC.


Yeah, I have Carpet and Sven as well, but that's it.  Not promising.


----------



## Hoodie

The bazillion common items are driving me crazy.  With the back to back events, I'm now collecting flowers, gumbo and STILL collecting broken wifi. Only 56 left of those....

And I have 19 characters to level from 9 to 10.  I know they keep teasing another castle slot.  It seems a bit ridiculous that it would take almost 3 weeks to get those leveled and that doesn't even include the 40+ characters not at 9 yet that I have.  I really, really, REALLY hope they give the events a rest after this.  I doubt it, but I hope....


----------



## Wdw1015

So after Buzz’s 4 hour task comes the Welcome Ducky task. For 30 days later.


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> Yeah, I have Carpet and Sven as well, but that's it.  Not promising.


And mind you I have been playing 556 days in total and either these were before I started or right after when I could not get much.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> So after Buzz’s 4 hour task comes the Welcome Ducky task. For 30 days later.


Wonderful.  Perfect timing on the part of this new crop of interns.  Very well thought-out.  Idiots.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wonderful.  Perfect timing on the part of this new crop of interns.  Very well thought-out.  Idiots.



So how do you guys handle the old interns? Throw them a party, throw them down an elevator shaft, or something in between? Any first impression on how the new crop of interns are looking? Do they look like they will continue to uphold the same tradition of incompetence as all previous crops?


----------



## mikegood2

Anyone find any Pros/Cons with the current update?

At quick glance I’ve found 2 Cons.

First, is moving Moana characters to the bottom of the list. Understand why they do it but always find that incredibly frustrating when you have to scroll to the bottom every time you want to level or check what items you need for the group of characters people are probably checking the most. They really need to do something different.
They also really Sporked up happiness and it looks like a large number of people are complaining about it on reddit. The positive is they increased the number of happiness you get every time to 10. The *negatives* are that it now looks like you drop around 20 points per hour and which would mean you could go to bed at 99% ecstatic and wake up dropping down into joyous. It also sounds like you can now only have up to 6 happiness in your kingdom at a time? My guess is they are trying to come up with way to get more people to spend more gems/elixir on Merlin’s happiness enhancements and safeguards?
So once again they are making changes that require players to log in and play more just to accomplish to they were previously accomplished? I guess they  are really telling me that they want me to quit the game?


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone find any Pros/Cons with the current update?
> 
> At quick glance I’ve found 2 Cons.
> 
> First, is moving Moana characters to the bottom of the list. Understand why they do it but always find that incredibly frustrating when you have to scroll to the bottom every time you want to level or check what items you need for the group of characters people are probably checking the most. They really need to do something different.
> They also really Sporked up happiness and it looks like a large number of people are complaining about it on reddit. The positive is they increased the number of happiness you get every time to 10. The *negatives* are that it now looks like you drop around 20 points per hour and which would mean you could go to bed at 99% ecstatic and wake up dropping down into joyous. It also sounds like you can now only have up to 6 happiness in your kingdom at a time? My guess is they are trying to come up with way to get more people to spend more gems/elixir on Merlin’s happiness enhancements and safeguards?
> So once again they are making changes that require players to log in and play more just to accomplish to they were previously accomplished? I guess they  are really telling me that they want me to quit the game?


I’m VERY upset about the happiness. I’m actually deleting the game right now. I’m just over it. Everything in my story right now is gonna take like 6 months and it just isn’t fun.


----------



## Arundal

Ralph is the last character for Chapter 3.


----------



## mikegood2

Haley R said:


> I’m VERY upset about the happiness. I’m actually deleting the game right now. I’m just over it. Everything in my story right now is gonna take like 6 months and it just isn’t fun.



So sorry to hear that, but I completely understand. I’m not quit ready to entirely quit at the moment, but will be soon. I have all my Dumbo characters at 9 along with LeFou. Once I max those 4 I planning on calling it quits as well. I’m sure my logic won’t make much sense to anyone else, but to me everything they've done after those characters completely broke the game. So if I finish those 4 characters I’ll feel like I completed the game. 

Also, I think I blame this board much more than I blame the developers. If it weren’t for the great interaction with people here, I woulda quit long ago. *SO THANKS EVERYONE FOR MAKING MY LIFE MISERABLE!!!*


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ducky is giving me that Five Nights at Freddy's vibe!  He's just there...staring at me from the corner of my screen...like he is just waiting for his opportunity to attack.  Hope I make it thru the 30 days and 18hrs.  He kinda looks angry at me for some reason...


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finals are over...singing "School's out for the summer" in my head, and now it's time to get real.  Here is where I'm at so far:

Dr.F. level 9 (then all done with PatF)
Dumbo  lv 8
Gramma T (a.k.a. lamest character in the game) lv 5
Sima  lv 7, soon to be 8 after 30 more flowers
Tui  lv 8
Pua lv 5
Hei Hei lv 4
Maui lv 6
Moana lv 5

All ready for some new Aladdin characters to play and struggle with!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> So sorry to hear that, but I completely understand. I’m not quit ready to entirely quit at the moment, but will be soon. I have all my Dumbo characters at 9 along with LeFou. Once I max those 4 I planning on calling it quits as well. I’m sure my logic won’t make much sense to anyone else, but to me everything they've done after those characters completely broke the game. So if I finish those 4 characters I’ll feel like I completed the game.
> 
> Also, I think I blame this board much more than I blame the developers. If it weren’t for the great interaction with people here, I woulda quit long ago. *SO THANKS EVERYONE FOR MAKING MY LIFE MISERABLE!!!*


Hope you don't go, but there is always LT.  I just reached level 46.  Still loving that one.  When I need to blow off some steam, I do a few brawls and the world is bright again!  Maybe, you should do that....you may need to do ALOT!!!!


----------



## Haley R

mikegood2 said:


> So sorry to hear that, but I completely understand. I’m not quit ready to entirely quit at the moment, but will be soon. I have all my Dumbo characters at 9 along with LeFou. Once I max those 4 I planning on calling it quits as well. I’m sure my logic won’t make much sense to anyone else, but to me everything they've done after those characters completely broke the game. So if I finish those 4 characters I’ll feel like I completed the game.
> 
> Also, I think I blame this board much more than I blame the developers. If it weren’t for the great interaction with people here, I woulda quit long ago. *SO THANKS EVERYONE FOR MAKING MY LIFE MISERABLE!!!*


It's deleted and I'm not looking back lol! I downloaded a new game the other day that I've been enjoying and I'm still playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Ha ha ha...what exactly is Bo Peep wearing?!?  Ha ha ha...is she some kinda Toy Story Power Ranger????  Oh my....


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I noticed the changes are there on happiness. You get more for each happiness clicked on but happiness is dropping faster it appears then before. So you my get more for drops as they said but you will need to use more happiness in the new process.



Really hating this change.  They clearly want us tied to playing this game 24/7, which is exactly what I don't want.  I guess they are trying to tell me I need to quit.



supernova said:


> And the Bo Peep costume is available in just under 17 days.



Because that's what we all need... another costume.  I guess they think we want it so badly that the 17 days will just make us want it even more?   Dumb interns. 



Wdw1015 said:


> So after Buzz’s 4 hour task comes the Welcome Ducky task. For 30 days later.



This stuff just makes no sense whatsoever.  Why even have it show up at this point?



mikegood2 said:


> So once again they are making changes that require players to log in and play more just to accomplish to they were previously accomplished? I guess they  are really telling me that they want me to quit the game?



They are telling me the same thing.  I'm not letting it take over my life.  I played this morning, and now, a few hours later, my happiness dropped to 20%.  I'm out if this is the game they are playing.  It's sad, because I wouldn't mind paying a bit to play a fun game, but this greed and forcing people's hands is just too much for me to take.



Haley R said:


> I’m VERY upset about the happiness. I’m actually deleting the game right now. I’m just over it. Everything in my story right now is gonna take like 6 months and it just isn’t fun.



I totally understand. I'll miss you here on this board, but I'll hopefully see you on the CC thread.


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha ha ha...what exactly is Bo Peep wearing?!?  Ha ha ha...is she some kinda Toy Story Power Ranger????  Oh my....



I think she lost her dress (but not her hook - not real world experience) and then only had her pantaloons.  And then somehow ended up with a cape?


----------



## Haley R

mmmears said:


> Really hating this change.  They clearly want us tied to playing this game 24/7, which is exactly what I don't want.  I guess they are trying to tell me I need to quit.
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's what we all need... another costume.  I guess they think we want it so badly that the 17 days will just make us want it even more?   Dumb interns.
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff just makes no sense whatsoever.  Why even have it show up at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> They are telling me the same thing.  I'm not letting it take over my life.  I played this morning, and now, a few hours later, my happiness dropped to 20%.  I'm out if this is the game they are playing.  It's sad, because I wouldn't mind paying a bit to play a fun game, but this greed and forcing people's hands is just too much for me to take.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand. I'll miss you here on this board, but I'll hopefully see you on the CC thread.


You'll still see me on the credit card thread. You could always get Animal Crossing and then we could talk about that lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> I think she lost her dress (but not her hook - not real world experience) and then only had her pantaloons.  And then somehow ended up with a cape?


Too funny!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Sad to see so many players upset and ready to hit the delete button.  I may "cheat" on the game a little, but I don't think I'd actually go thru a permanent divorce.  I like it too much.  This game, while exhausting at times, is kinda fun to me.  It's pretty to look at and makes me smile more than frown.  And, the crazy antics of the interns definitely keep it interesting. And....there is no way I'm leaving before I take down Hades (whenever that may happen)!  

One thing to consider before bailing, the difficult changes that are occuring now could easily be tweaked in the future.  And, remember, something exciting is supposed to happen soon.  Do you really want to go before you see what it is?  Especially  those of you who have been here from day 1 or so.  Just something to think about before you hit that final "off" button.


----------



## Peachkins

I don't even know what to say about the Happiness thing. Unreal. People on the game's Facebook page and forums are ticked off to put it mildly. I'm really hoping Gameloft realizes they're about to lose a bunch of players and fixes it. I don't even want to download the update now. 

I've always hated the Happiness aspect because it keeps you tied to the game even when there is no event. There's no way I'll be able to keep it up if I'm only logging on my typical every four hours. And sleeping. I'm going to have to accept the fact that people won't be ecstatic all the time.  Or just give this game up for good. Not like I haven't thought about it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> - New content..... Just kidding!  But we did make it so you can't save up happiness for challenges.



My goodness does happiness drain quickly now!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone find any Pros/Cons with the current update?
> 
> At quick glance I’ve found 2 Cons.
> 
> First, is moving Moana characters to the bottom of the list. Understand why they do it but always find that incredibly frustrating when you have to scroll to the bottom every time you want to level or check what items you need for the group of characters people are probably checking the most. They really need to do something different.
> They also really Sporked up happiness and it looks like a large number of people are complaining about it on reddit. The positive is they increased the number of happiness you get every time to 10. The *negatives* are that it now looks like you drop around 20 points per hour and which would mean you could go to bed at 99% ecstatic and wake up dropping down into joyous. It also sounds like you can now only have up to 6 happiness in your kingdom at a time? My guess is they are trying to come up with way to get more people to spend more gems/elixir on Merlin’s happiness enhancements and safeguards?
> So once again they are making changes that require players to log in and play more just to accomplish to they were previously accomplished? I guess they  are really telling me that they want me to quit the game?



Also to get people to watch the add after the parade runs to earn hapiness


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> I think she lost her dress (but not her hook - not real world experience) and then only had her pantaloons.  And then somehow ended up with a cape?



I think she is supposed to look more modern and "girls can wear pants" and all that ... Saw PETA is still pissed she still has her hook though


----------



## mmmears

Haley R said:


> You'll still see me on the credit card thread. You could always get Animal Crossing and then we could talk about that lol



I can't deal with more than one game at a time right now, but I'll let you know if I switch.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Sad to see so many players upset and ready to hit the delete button.  I may "cheat" on the game a little, but I don't think I'd actually go thru a permanent divorce.  I like it too much.  This game, while exhausting at times, is kinda fun to me.  It's pretty to look at and makes me smile more than frown.  And, the crazy antics of the interns definitely keep it interesting. And....there is no way I'm leaving before I take down Hades (whenever that may happen)!
> 
> One thing to consider before bailing, the difficult changes that are occuring now could easily be tweaked in the future.  And, remember, something exciting is supposed to happen soon.  Do you really want to go before you see what it is?  Especially  those of you who have been here from day 1 or so.  Just something to think about before you hit that final "off" button.



Here's the thing.  They keep making it worse.  I complained on their FB page, along with a ton of other people.  If they don't listen, then yeah, I have no problem quitting.  It's just a game, and when it feels more like a chore than fun I think it's time to quit.  I'm giving them some time, but today's happiness thing may be the straw that will break this camel's back.  I have times when I have tons of time to play, and times when I am too busy, and I would like a game that I don't "have" to play during those busy times.


----------



## KPach525

So I was poking around to see what else they snuck into this update, and look at how the concession and decoration sections of the store changed... I read on the patch notes about updates to chests for "future updates to our Enchanted Chests system based on player feedback, stay tuned for more". If I'm not mistaken, we asked for useless decorations to be removed from chests, not made exclusively in chests *shakes head*


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha ha ha...what exactly is Bo Peep wearing?!?  Ha ha ha...is she some kinda Toy Story Power Ranger????  Oh my....


Remember Disney's new mantra... Girls count too!


----------



## KPach525

Has anyone had a video for gems since updating? I typically have mine by now...


----------



## Disney_Alli

KPach525 said:


> Has anyone had a video for gems since updating? I typically have mine by now...



I just updated and then immediately played my videos for my two gems so it worked fine for me


----------



## Arundal

KPach525 said:


> Has anyone had a video for gems since updating? I typically have mine by now...



I just got them when I went in.


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> They also really Sporked up happiness and it looks like a large number of people are complaining about it on reddit. The positive is they increased the number of happiness you get every time to 10. The *negatives* are that it now looks like you drop around 20 points per hour and which would mean you could go to bed at 99% ecstatic and wake up dropping down into joyous. It also sounds like you can now only have up to 6 happiness in your kingdom at a time? My guess is they are trying to come up with way to get more people to spend more gems/elixir on Merlin’s happiness enhancements and safeguards?


Came here just to see if I had a mess up in my game but nope, I hate this update of happiness.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sad to see so many players upset and ready to hit the delete button.  I may "cheat" on the game a little, but I don't think I'd actually go thru a permanent divorce.  I like it too much.  This game, while exhausting at times, is kinda fun to me.  It's pretty to look at and makes me smile more than frown.  And, the crazy antics of the interns definitely keep it interesting. And....there is no way I'm leaving before I take down Hades (whenever that may happen)!
> 
> One thing to consider before bailing, the difficult changes that are occuring now could easily be tweaked in the future.  And, remember, something exciting is supposed to happen soon.  Do you really want to go before you see what it is?  Especially  those of you who have been here from day 1 or so.  Just something to think about before you hit that final "off" button.


I'm waiting to see if they'll make some better changes. For the first time, I'm debating on quitting. I started playing around May (I think), I know it was in the middle of the Incredibles event. This last event and these new changes have greatly irritated me this time.


----------



## KPach525

Arundal said:


> I just got them when I went in.


Thanks, I just got mine too. Just seemed later than normal


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Came here just to see if I had a mess up in my game but nope, I hate this update of happiness.



I think it's an update of unhappiness...


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> I think it's an update of unhappiness...


You are so right. Sigh.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> You are so right. Sigh.



It makes me sad.  I really loved playing this game in the beginning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I didn't realize they changed what the levels of happiness did as well

So now it is:
- first level: nothing
- second level: +3% tokens
- third level: +6% tokens
- fourth level: +10% tokens

So to me that makes it really not matter between levels.  I'll try to get happiness like in the past but really don't care much at this point if I am at +6 or +10


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> So I was poking around to see what else they snuck into this update, and look at how the concession and decoration sections of the store changed... I read on the patch notes about updates to chests for "future updates to our Enchanted Chests system based on player feedback, stay tuned for more". If I'm not mistaken, we asked for useless decorations to be removed from chests, not made exclusively in chests *shakes head*


I saw that too, but had no idea what it meant.  If it gets the repeat junk out of the current chests, I'll be ok.  Let them make a garage sale/Merlin chest...just please no more planters or crazy topiaries in the platinum chests.  Or fountains or really anything that isn't a building or character.  Guess I'm pushing my luck now..


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I think it's an update of unhappiness...


Good one!!!  Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## karmstr112

mmmears said:


> I think it's an update of unhappiness...



I'm leaning on the fence of delete or not too. It's a sad commentary on a game when the board like this is more popular than the game it promotes. Like mikegood2 I'm planning on leveling up the characters I have now then accessing whether to continue.

HeiHei at 4 need 6/6
Moana at 4 * collecting flowers
Maui at 5 need 13/11
Pua at 5 need 6/10
Grandma Tala at 5 need 6 ears
Dumbo at 6 need 9/9
Dr Facilier at 7 need 11/12
Sina at 7 need 5 ears
Chief Tui at 8 23/25
Le Fou at 9 need 12 ears


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So looks like the happiness doesn't go down as much over night (mine went from 32 at the highest level to 91 at the next highest over about 8 hours) ... But the. I clicked on a smiley face and it only went up to 92 .... Then got a few more and only up to 98

So, looks like happiness in 2nd highest tier erodes much slower but also collects much slower ... So thinking will be relatively easy not to go below this level but hard to get above it and then stay above it

So they have overly complicated something minor to the game and making me not care that much about this element now


----------



## karmstr112

TheMaxRebo said:


> So looks like the happiness doesn't go down as much over night (mine went from 32 at the highest level to 91 at the next highest over about 8 hours) ... But the. I clicked on a smiley face and it only went up to 92
> 
> So, I don't know



I went to bed with 99% Ecstatic happiness, I woke up in Joyous land. After opening chests, clicking on all fulfilled wishes I am only up to 60% Ecstatic. Worse, I only have 1 wish to be fulfilled.


----------



## supernova

karmstr112 said:


> I went to bed with 99% Ecstatic happiness, I woke up in Joyous land. After opening chests, clicking on all fulfilled wishes I am only up to 60% Ecstatic. Worse, I only have 1 wish to be fulfilled.


Yes, I'm not sure they thought that second part through.  They have greatly reduced happiness without helping us to replace it.  Those wish bubbles were never plentiful to begin with, and now with this idiots' revision, there is a terrible disconnect.  As if I expected anything less from Gameloft.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Yes, I'm not sure they thought that second part through.  They have greatly reduced happiness without helping us to replace it.  Those wish bubbles were never plentiful to begin with, and now with this idiots' revision, there is a terrible disconnect.  As if I expected anything less from Gameloft.


I feel like my personal happiness has been waning, and just like the game, is hitting rock bottom quickly.   
The fact that for 30 days I am staring at a quest to welcome a character who isn't available is absurd. Why even bother including this permanent content in this update? Makes no sense.  
At least all of my excess benches are worth more to merlin. I might need to spring for some of those, hold my happiness for 24 hours.  They effectively made it more difficult for new players to grind out magic now too, no magic bonus, can't effectively farm magic.  So those 1m magic land purchases, good luck with that.  Not that I need the xp.  It takes a few months to grind between levels, only to get a single gem and 500 magic. 

I can't believe that they haven't done 2+ character tasks.  Like all the lilo and stitch characters go to Ohana for a 24 BBQ task that has a chance to drop a gem or something.  Or send the comfy princesses on a joint pillow fight task and earn a grumpy token.


----------



## mmmears

My personal happiness with this game is dropping faster than the happiness in my game, which is now not ecstatic.  And I woke up to only ONE wish request.  Looks like the idiots found a way to make it not worth my time.


----------



## Peachkins

Quellman said:


> I feel like my personal happiness has been waning, and just like the game, is hitting rock bottom quickly.
> The fact that for 30 days I am staring at a quest to welcome a character who isn't available is absurd. Why even bother including this permanent content in this update?



As someone on Facebook so helpfully pointed out, Toy Story 4 opens exactly 30 days from when the update hit. Having that quest sitting there is basically a month-long advertisement for the movie. 

I think I'm going to try and hold on through the next Tower Challenge. I'm on vacation in another week anyway, and I also have a long weekend coming up with not much going on, so I'll have the time to play. I really want Rajah, and I'm also curious to see what the difficulty level will be this time. Whether I continue to play beyond that will depend on the results. I have no interest in the new Toy Story content, so I'll have no incentive to continue after the Tower.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I feel like my personal happiness has been waning, and just like the game, is hitting rock bottom quickly.
> The fact that for 30 days I am staring at a quest to welcome a character who isn't available is absurd. Why even bother including this permanent content in this update? Makes no sense.
> At least all of my excess benches are worth more to merlin. I might need to spring for some of those, hold my happiness for 24 hours.  They effectively made it more difficult for new players to grind out magic now too, no magic bonus, can't effectively farm magic.  So those 1m magic land purchases, good luck with that.





mmmears said:


> My personal happiness with this game is dropping faster than the happiness in my game, which is now not ecstatic.  And I woke up to only ONE wish request.  Looks like the idiots found a way to make it not worth my time.



My initial thoughts exactly when it comes to my personal happiness.  Enhancements made to a game should be just that... to "enhance" gameplay.    Nearly all of these recent changes have had the exact opposite effect.  Not to mention that there was never an issue with how the current happiness was running.  Which is only incorporated into the game to keep players returning on a (somewhat) regular basis to maintain happiness at a certain level.  For a company that sends out so many pointless player surveys and "welcomes feedback", with all of these backwards-moving changes, I'm surprised that Gameloft is choosing to ignore player feedback/backlash.

From what I read above (sorry, can't remember who posted it) that we can't even go to bed overnight and wake up to a still-decent level of happiness after eight damn hours of rest?  Go to hell, Gameloft.  Just once I'd love to read a 'Hey, we are sorry.  We were wrong.  We're changing it back.  We apologize for being so short-sighted and dimwitted." This whole happiness thing would be a great start.  Gauntlet dropped, Gameloft.  Your move.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> My initial thoughts exactly when it comes to my personal happiness.  Enhancements made to a game should be just that... to "enhance" gameplay.    Nearly all of these recent changes have had the exact opposite effect.  Not to mention that there was never an issue with how the current happiness was running.  Which is only incorporated into the game to keep players returning on a (somewhat) regular basis to maintain happiness at a certain level.  For a company that sends out so many pointless player surveys and "welcomes feedback", with all of these backwards-moving changes, I'm surprised that Gameloft is choosing to ignore player feedback/backlash.



I left a pretty harsh review of them over on the app store just in case they bother to look.  It's pathetic.  I'll miss this forum more than I'll miss the game itself.  I think that their business model is modeled after drug dealers, though, and it's just scummy.


----------



## Hoodie

Facebook, Reddit, pretty much everyone is decrying the unhappiness update.  And in typical fashion, GL hasn't responded to anything negative.  Where people are hitting them now are the game ratings.  In Google Play Store the rating went from 4.6 to 4.2 since the update.  Anyone who is deleting, make sure you rate it on whatever app store you have.


----------



## mara512

I have been away for the last 10 days so if this has been posted I apologize in advance.   Any word on any more rebalancing of character tokens.


----------



## mmmears

Hoodie said:


> Facebook, Reddit, pretty much everyone is decrying the unhappiness update.  And in typical fashion, GL hasn't responded to anything negative.  Where people are hitting them now are the game ratings.  In Google Play Store the rating went from 4.6 to 4.2 since the update.  Anyone who is deleting, make sure you rate it on whatever app store you have.



Yep that's what I did.  Hit them hard, friends, unless you like the game as it plays today.


----------



## Peachkins

mara512 said:


> I have been away for the last 10 days so if this has been posted I apologize in advance.   Any word on any more rebalancing of character tokens.



I don't think they've done anything with token requirements this time.


----------



## lmmatooki

This is what I wrote for my review: 

I have been with this game since a few weeks after it was released. I am so disappointed with how the game has progressed. They will throw a small gimmick to compensate for the other crappy updates. The happiness and this previous event has made me think about deleting the game. I’ve noticed that I haven’t really been having fun playing this game for about a year now. I’m going to wait a little while to see if they make some significant changes but if they don’t, I don’t know if I can stay with this game. I’ve had enough of them saying that they listen to the community when they really don’t. I’ve never seen this many people angry with this game until now. Also, if you haven’t started the game from the beginning, it seems almost pointless because they promise you can get the limited time characters but there’s always a catch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> I left a pretty harsh review of them over on the app store just in case they bother to look.  It's pathetic.  I'll miss this forum more than I'll miss the game itself.  I think that their business model is modeled after drug dealers, though, and it's just scummy.



that is basically the model of all games like this - the focus is on the small percentage of players that are truly addicted to it and spend thousands of dollars on it, not the larger group of players that spend nothing or very little


----------



## Wdw1015

Wow, the reviews in the App Store since the update are brutal. Rightfully so of course.


----------



## Aces86

Just got 10 gems for playing? Must be trying to make people happy since they pissed everyone off?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Go to hell, Gameloft.  Just once I'd love to read a 'Hey, we are sorry.  We were wrong.  We're changing it back.  We apologize for being so short-sighted and dimwitted." This whole happiness thing would be a great start.  Gauntlet dropped, Gameloft.  Your move.



Due to all the complaining I have a feeling yesterday that this will be the one issue they will do exactly that. Well minus the we were wrong, sorry or shortsighted part. My guess is that they will come out with some statement (soon) that they hear us and will be changing it back to the previous state. Of course they will probably also say that the happiness changes they made were a great improvement, but due to a technical glitch or something out of their control, didn’t work as intended.

I truly think they are so oblivious they weren’t aware that they were gonna get this reaction. For some reason they have really been on a kick of making changes that require us to log in more often, ideally every hour or two?


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is basically the model of all games like this - the focus is on the small percentage of players that are truly addicted to it and spend thousands of dollars on it, not the larger group of players that spend nothing or very little



*Exactly! *Especially after they have been around for a few years. Usually they can be more generous early on or for the first year, but see a drop off in revenue and/or user base over time and miss a quota or two and start making more and more changes like this. They will gladly sacrifice hundreds of *FTP* or rare spenders for one *WHALE*. It’s never made much sense to me, since they should be able to make both happy, but I’m sure they have the data to show that they made the “right decision “.


----------



## hopemax

Aces86 said:


> Just got 10 gems for playing? Must be trying to make people happy since they pissed everyone off?



I thought the gems were from an Instagram "if we get enough likes" thing.  Not because of any change of heart, or smoothing things over.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I thought the gems were from an Instagram "if we get enough likes" thing.  Not because of any change of heart, or smoothing things over.


Not sure.  Since day one I have never bothered reading any of the pop up information, and includes storyline dialogue.  I see something appear on the screen and I just keep tapping until it goes away.  Not sure what the paragraph about the gems referenced, but it really wouldn't make a difference if I knew anyway.  It's not like they're going to come and take them away from me for ignoring all of their social media stuff.  I'm not on Instagram and even if I was, I wouldn't follow them.  I am, however, on Facebook, and I don't follow them there, either.  No liking or sharing their posts, no time spent wasted watching their dumb live streams.


----------



## mmmears

I agree that many games are like this, but I have never, ever seen such horrible treatment of players.  I hope they get the message, but I don't think they care.

@lmmatooki - great review!



Wdw1015 said:


> Wow, the reviews in the App Store since the update are brutal. Rightfully so of course.



Good!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Not sure.  Since day one I have never bothered reading any of the pop up information, and includes storyline dialogue.  I see something appear on the screen and I just keep tapping until it goes away.  Not sure what the paragraph about the gems referenced, but it really wouldn't make a difference if I knew anyway.  It's not like they're going to come and take them away from me for ignoring all of their social media stuff.  I'm not on Instagram and even if I was, I wouldn't follow them.  I am, however, on Facebook, and I don't follow them there, either.  No liking or sharing their posts, no time spent wasted watching their dumb live streams.



It did say it was from Instagram, where I don't follow nor like their posts.  I do post on the FB page occasionally, but it's only when I want them to know they are idiots.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> It did say it was from Instagram, where I don't follow nor like their posts.  I do post on the FB page occasionally, but it's only when I want them to know they are idiots.


That frequently, huh?


----------



## Arundal

From what I realized this morning is Happiness drops quickly out of the top 10% zone but appears to be regular rate in 4% zone. It also does not gain 10 for each Happiness but normal 1 point for each Happiness used in the 4 % area. So does not appear to drop as quick after the 10 % zone. Check it and let me know if you agree.


----------



## mikegood2

Yeah, just logged in again and while they may not fully restore the old happiness system, they are gonna have to make some changes because the current one is beyond broken.  Case in point, I was just at 87% joyous, clicked on a smile which obviously took me to 97%, right? Nope, it took me to 88%. Then opened up a gold crate that gave me 10 smiles, and it took me to 18% Ecstatic. So 10 smiles took me up 30% or 3% per smile instead of 10%. They always made it tougher near the end of each level, but with these changes, shouldn’t that be removed.

BTW since typing this, less than 15 minutes, I’ve dropped to 13%. 

*EDIT*: Looks like @Arundal made a similar observation and posted it the same time as me. How much time did they waste “fixing” the happiness system? They woulda been much better off just scrapping the happiness system entirely!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> That frequently, huh?



 Not nearly as often as I think it.  But this change was so stupid I had to comment.


----------



## Peachkins

So I just had a horrible thought.  What if the Happiness update is one of the big changes they had talked about when they were upping the token requirements?  Maybe they figured "hey, everyone is going to have to log in every hour to keep their happiness up, may as well give them some more stuff to collect during that time-frame so they're not bored."  I'd like to think I'm joking, but I'm not so sure, lol.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, just logged in again and while they may not fully restore the old happiness system, they are gonna have to make some changes because the current one is beyond broken.  Case in point, I was just at 87% joyous, clicked on a smile which obviously took me to 97%, right? Nope, it took me to 88%. Then opened up a gold crate that gave me 10 smiles, and it took me to 18% Ecstatic. So 10 smiles took me up 30% or 3% per smile instead of 10%. They always made it tougher near the end of each level, but with these changes, shouldn’t that be removed.
> 
> BTW since typing this, less than 15 minutes, I’ve dropped to 13%.
> 
> *EDIT*: Looks like @Arundal made a similar observation and posted it the same time as me. How much time did they waste “fixing” the happiness system? They woulda been much better off just scrapping the happiness system entirely!



Yeah I had a doctor appointment first thing this morning so had to wait until this afternoon my time to let you know what I observed while out and about. The old rate seems normal on the 4% but much faster on 10% to the point I nearly used all my saved up Happiness guys and did not get more until this afternoon. I used Gold Chests over night to help me catch up and got 10 happiness from one and 5 from the other and it did not quite catch up back to 100% of the top level.

Note: I am not going to log in more to keep it up. I understood from the Live Stream they were adjusting to help our drop rate since they were now so high, this does not help us at all.


----------



## McCoy

The new happiness system sucks and sure hope they change it, but my recollection even under the old system was that if you were Joyous instead of Ecstatic, each smiley would only gain you 1%.  But, under that system, we rarely had to worry about that.  I recall one weekend where I didn't check in at all and ended up in Joyous and had to use a lot more smileys to get back up to Ecstatic.


----------



## Arundal

It appears the top level drop at 1% for every 3 minutes approximately. So what’s that 20 % of the top rate every hour. But does not appear the amount of Happiness requests from characters or building was not increased to help us cover that drop. This is screwed up. Just keeps us from getting any more drops then before. This so hurts the game.


----------



## KPach525

Disregard....


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> It appears the top level drop at 1% for every 3 minutes approximately. So what’s that 20 % of the top rate every hour. But does not appear the amount of Happiness requests from characters or building was not increased to help us cover that drop. This is screwed up. Just keeps us from getting any more drops then before. This so hurts the game.


Which means that Gameloft will now allow you to sleep for only 5 hours a night.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Which means that Gameloft will now allow you to sleep for only 5 hours a night.


I guess we can spend 350 (worthless) elixir daily to keep our happiness from dropping?


----------



## mmmears

The posted something on FB talking about how wonderful this new enhancement is, and how they have helped us by getting rid of the long happiness tasks. See?   They really do care about our concerns and feedback - they even said so...   I might have responded... 

Hi Kingdomers! Thank you for all the questions and comments about the Happiness System.

First, your observations are correct: Happiness levels now drop faster than before, and this drop is directly related to your current tier of Happiness (i.e. Content, Cheerful, Joyous, and Ecstatic). To offset this change, we’ve also made it easier for you to earn Happiness.

We’ve removed activities that grant Happiness that are longer than 1 hour. This means the wishes that appear in your Kingdom will take less time to grant. In addition, wishes will now appear 50% more often while your Happiness is at Ecstatic. Finally, as maintaining your Happiness level at Ecstatic will be more challenging, we’ve also added Token drop bonuses to both the Cheerful and Joyous Happiness levels.

It is our hope that this change will add a new dynamic to the game. Thanks again for all the feedback!


----------



## Hoodie

I keep expecting them to remove my comment.  It was a tad less than gracious.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Sadly, unless everyone stops playing, completely, the game will never change.  It's very sad,   Greed corrupts everyone, so I hope I never get greedy.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I guess we can spend 350 (worthless) elixir daily to keep our happiness from dropping?



Personally I am still buying buildings from Merlin do I don’t want to use elixirs for Happiness.


----------



## mmmears

Hoodie said:


> I keep expecting them to remove my comment.  It was a tad less than gracious.



Mine wasn't particularly charitable either.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I think I'm just going to be a character centric person.  So events, and tower challenges, and then the comfy outfits for the princesses, because I really do like that aspect of the game.  With the happiness, well my part will just be less happy.  With the land, well I'll just swap out buildings or not have them at all, if that's what it takes.  It shouldn't be a stressful game, and it's definitely starting to feel like that.  What will be a major thing for me, is in December, when I go on a cruise. I like to unplug, so I really don't want to pay for wifi, so play this stupid game, and I also don't want to miss out on characters, so i feel torn, and that's 7 months away!


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> I think I'm just going to be a character centric person.  So events, and tower challenges, and then the comfy outfits for the princesses, because I really do like that aspect of the game.  With the happiness, well my part will just be less happy.  With the land, well I'll just swap out buildings or not have them at all, if that's what it takes.  It shouldn't be a stressful game, and it's definitely starting to feel like that.  What will be a major thing for me, is in December, when I go on a cruise. I like to unplug, so I really don't want to pay for wifi, so play this stupid game, and I also don't want to miss out on characters, so i feel torn, and that's 7 months away!



Totally agree, that is how I already play. Do what I can, get characters and buildings I can and continue to try to enjoy the game and ignore what I don’t like. Not going to let the game own me or take over my life.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> The posted something on FB talking about how wonderful this new enhancement is, and how they have helped us by getting rid of the long happiness tasks. See?   They really do care about our concerns and feedback - they even said so...   I might have responded...
> 
> Hi Kingdomers! Thank you for all the questions and comments about the Happiness System.
> 
> First, your observations are correct: Happiness levels now drop faster than before, and this drop is directly related to your current tier of Happiness (i.e. Content, Cheerful, Joyous, and Ecstatic). To offset this change, we’ve also made it easier for you to earn Happiness.
> 
> We’ve removed activities that grant Happiness that are longer than 1 hour. This means the wishes that appear in your Kingdom will take less time to grant. In addition, wishes will now appear 50% more often while your Happiness is at Ecstatic. Finally, as maintaining your Happiness level at Ecstatic will be more challenging, we’ve also added Token drop bonuses to both the Cheerful and Joyous Happiness levels.
> 
> It is our hope that this change will add a new dynamic to the game. Thanks again for all the feedback!



Then how come today I had Rapunzel 6 hour task, and Mickey 2 hour task?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> Totally agree, that is how I already play. Do what I can, get characters and buildings I can and continue to try to enjoy the game and ignore what I don’t like. Not going to let the game own me or take over my life.


Well said.  I agree 100%


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Hi Kingdomers! Thank you for all the questions and comments about the Happiness System.
> 
> First, your observations are correct: Happiness levels now drop faster than before, and this drop is directly related to your current tier of Happiness (i.e. Content, Cheerful, Joyous, and Ecstatic). To offset this change, we’ve also made it easier for you to earn Happiness.
> 
> We’ve removed activities that grant Happiness that are longer than 1 hour. This means the wishes that appear in your Kingdom will take less time to grant. In addition, wishes will now appear 50% more often while your Happiness is at Ecstatic. Finally, as maintaining your Happiness level at Ecstatic will be more challenging, we’ve also added Token drop bonuses to both the Cheerful and Joyous Happiness levels.
> 
> It is our hope that this change will add a new dynamic to the game. Thanks again for all the feedback!



Really hope they are just trying to save face because if they truly believe that **** (manure) than they are even more clueless than I think. And I think my posts let everyone know how clueless they are.

Does anyone really think that *ANYONE* asked the developers to make happiness levels more challenging? And yes these changes did add an new dynamic into the game. That new dynamic is how many players are gonna quit?




Arundal said:


> Personally I am still buying buildings from Merlin do I don’t want to use elixirs for Happiness.



Thanks for the reminder for why I use emojis. While I made a factual statement, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## hopemax

I had to post on FB in regards to this dung.  And I hate posting on FB (because I don't have an account on my own, it's my Mom's, who passed away 4 years ago and when I use it, tends to freak some people out)!  Anyway, my comment

"Then why am I still getting Rapunzel 6 hr task and Mickey 2 hour task for happiness? And while "adding a new dynamic" is technically accurate, I prefer doing these things over babysitting a game for happiness: Sleeping, working, eating, visiting a real Disney theme park. If you don't account for your players ability to be able to focus on the necessary aspects of their lives, you will have no players."


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> Then how come today I had Rapunzel 6 hour task, and Mickey 2 hour task?


I had those too, so I'm guessing that removing the tasks longer than an hour was a very recent fix to mitigate us complaining, but they are trying to hide it.


----------



## Arundal

I am officially out of Happiness people that I have completed so may the Happiness start falling. Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, the good news is the joyful level gives you +6% chance for token drops and the extatic level gives you +10% ... So I am just not going to worry about a 4% gap

Really not much of a difference so all they have done is made me care less


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the good news is the joyful level gives you +6% chance for token drops and the extatic level gives you +10% ... So I am just not going to worry about a 4% gap
> 
> Really not much of a difference so all they have done is made me care less



Good point.  I guess we could just have a park where nobody is happy and having a good time.


----------



## lmmatooki

mmmears said:


> @lmmatooki - great review


Thank you!


----------



## lmmatooki

I am really curious what your guys’ comments were  I’m searching for them right now!


----------



## Aces86

supernova said:


> Not sure.  Since day one I have never bothered reading any of the pop up information, and includes storyline dialogue.  I see something appear on the screen and I just keep tapping until it goes away.  Not sure what the paragraph about the gems referenced, but it really wouldn't make a difference if I knew anyway.  It's not like they're going to come and take them away from me for ignoring all of their social media stuff.  I'm not on Instagram and even if I was, I wouldn't follow them.  I am, however, on Facebook, and I don't follow them there, either.  No liking or sharing their posts, no time spent wasted watching their dumb live streams.



Yup same here!


----------



## Peachkins

lmmatooki said:


> I am really curious what your guys’ comments were  I’m searching for them right now!



Lol, good luck finding them! I just got done reading some. Two thousand comments on that post, and not one supporting the new change from what I've seen. People are livid. I can't believe Gameloft had the nerve to write that.


----------



## hopemax

I updated my comment with a screenshot of the 4 hr happiness task I got for Gaston.  I even rebooted the game first!


----------



## xthebowdenx

Just popping on here to see if I’m missing out on anything fun. Turns out deleting this crap show of a game last week was a good idea. Day one player OUT!


----------



## Tapoyrose

mmmears said:


> Good point.  I guess we could just have a park where nobody is happy and having a good time.


Nobody is happy in my park anymore. Including me. Worst update ever.... PLEASE change it back Gameloft.


----------



## Mark Femia

I hardly ever post, but I'm a frequent visitor here....just logging in to say that I, too, have deleted the game. It's gone way beyond just being a fun diversion. For those of you sticking it out, godspeed, but I'm out. I'm sure others will be soon....


----------



## lme30005

Just woken up after 8 hours in bed. Not one happiness waiting for me apart from 2 tasks I set up last night! I can’t even get to ecstatic, let alone stay there! And I play a lot during the day


----------



## Arundal

lme30005 said:


> Just woken up after 8 hours in bed. Not one happiness waiting for me apart from 2 tasks I set up last night! I can’t even get to ecstatic, let alone stay there! And I play a lot during the day



The same here when I woke up. I got to 1 ecstatic but have nothing else left to get Higher then that. They really did not make so we could get more token drops because it impossible to stay there so be happy with your Joyous level of happiness, if you can even stay there and not getting any more tokens. I personally feel lied to by Gameloft.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I am really curious what your guys’ comments were  I’m searching for them right now!


Good luck finding mine.  I just posted it, so it shouldn't be too hard.  Although at this point, you guys have already read it here.  In case Gameloft hasn't already done the same, I chose to post it there, too.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Good luck finding mine.  I just posted it, so it shouldn't be too hard.  Although at this point, you guys have already read it here.  In case Gameloft hasn't already done the same, I chose to post it there, too.


I surprisingly found it! Ha! 
But really I kinda enjoyed reading through some of these scathing reviews on my commute. My favorites were the ones with screenshots of the 2, 4 and 6 hour wish requests. Even if I can see through the fog at what they were trying to accomplish, they really really f’d this one bad.


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> I surprisingly found it! Ha!
> But really I kinda enjoyed reading through some of these scathing reviews on my commute. My favorites were the ones with screenshots of the 2, 4 and 6 hour wish requests. Even if I can see through the fog at what they were trying to accomplish, they really really f’d this one bad.


I was thinking about that as I got a 4 hour task, like ***, if I have a 4 hour happiness task, then that kid should be even more happy.  Imagine getting to spend 4 hours with your favorite disney character! You could spend that time riding dumbo, tea cups, haunted mansion, and space mountain, or waiting to get into galaxy's edge.


----------



## lmmatooki

They are getting backlash from all media outlets...dang. They kinda deserved it though, now everyone else can see what we saw a long time ago. Wake up call for sure.


----------



## lmmatooki

What if I show them my ticket to go see Aladdin this weekend? Can I have extra happiness that will accommodate the drop in my happiness for how long I will be in the theater to watch the movie? Is that how this is going to work now on top of them wanting me to buy bundles on the game?


----------



## lmmatooki

Oh, and my boyfriend decided to get the game just to test out how difficult it is to play as a new player after all these changes they made.


----------



## KPach525

lmmatooki said:


> Oh, and my boyfriend decided to get the game just to test out how difficult it is to play as a new player after all these changes they made.


Brave, brave man


----------



## mshanson3121

Tapoyrose said:


> Nobody is happy in my park anymore. Including me. Worst update ever.... PLEASE change it back Gameloft.



I was gone (in Disney!!!!!) so I missed all the update news. What is changing?


----------



## hopemax

So to interrupt all the happiness ranting.  Tower Challenge...

No free chest with some free cocoas.  Only 3 characters can earn cocoa.  1 at 6hr the other 2 at 8 hour.  Smaller character groupings to start.

Oh, and my Windows game isn't registering EC (from tapping on cursed buildings).  When you click on it, it shows Moana shell event currency. Not Maleficent coins.

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## mshanson3121

hopemax said:


> So to interrupt all the happiness ranting.  Tower Challenge...
> 
> No free chest with some free cocoas.  Only 3 characters can earn cocoa.  1 at 6hr the other 2 at 8 hour.  Smaller character groupings to start.
> 
> Oh, and my Windows game isn't registering EC (from tapping on cursed buildings).  When you click on it, it shows Moana shell event currency. Not Maleficent coins.
> 
> Are we having fun yet?



Yes! I'm having the same thing happen. Submitting a help desk ticket.


----------



## Firesong

I visit this site all the time but never post. One suggestion, go to Merlin and get the happiness safeguard. It lasts 24 hours at a small cost. 

And one question, can you earn event currency with any characters other than the ones actually doing the tower challenge?  I know you could in previous events.


----------



## Hoodie

hopemax said:


> So to interrupt all the happiness ranting.  Tower Challenge...
> 
> No free chest with some free cocoas.  Only 3 characters can earn cocoa.  1 at 6hr the other 2 at 8 hour.  Smaller character groupings to start.
> 
> Oh, and my Windows game isn't registering EC (from tapping on cursed buildings).  When you click on it, it shows Moana shell event currency. Not Maleficent coins.
> 
> Are we having fun yet?



well, you can buy 8 cocoas for $1.99.  Gameloft just giving people what they never asked for!


----------



## Cherry Limeade

Look, they only had $114 MILLION in revenue last year guys. Give them a break! They have to make even more money this year! 

And yeah. Agreed. Hating the update.


----------



## Wdw1015

The lack of hot cocoa tasks as well as the length of those available this time around is just another notch in the stupidity pole.


----------



## lmmatooki

The first thing that pops up on my game is the bundle for the sultan...you’ve got to be kidding me.


----------



## Osum

The Sultan at level 2 has a 2 hour cocoa task.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

mshanson3121 said:


> I was gone (in Disney!!!!!) so I missed all the update news. What is changing?


To purposefully misquote a classic movie, “Fasten your seat belts, it’s going to be a bumpy ride”.
I suggest you read the last 2 or 3 pages of messages here to get the overview and its results. GL has added new permanent content, a TC that started today to coincide with the live action Aladdin movie release, and destroyed the happiness portion of the game.

I hope you had fun in Disney!


----------



## 2010_Bride

Like many of you, the joy I used to feel playing this game has dissipated. I’ve always enjoyed completing character sets and collecting them all. I realized I’m not enjoying this game anymore two weeks ago. I was on vacation during the last week or so of the Moana event. Moana unlocked while I was away. Seeing as I was on vacation with family, I only checked into the game a couple of times a day. Obviously, that was not enough to get Moana and you know what my first thought was? “Oh well, at least that’s one less character to level up and have to collect a zillion hibiscus flowers for.” If it had been a year ago, I’d be freaking out that I was going to miss out on a character. Now my thought is “meh...”


----------



## mshanson3121

2010_Bride said:


> Like many of you, the joy I used to feel playing this game has dissipated. I’ve always enjoyed completing character sets and collecting them all. I realized I’m not enjoying this game anymore two weeks ago. I was on vacation during the last week or so of the Moana event. Moana unlocked while I was away. Seeing as I was on vacation with family, I only checked into the game a couple of times a day. Obviously, that was not enough to get Moana and you know what my first thought was? “Oh well, at least that’s one less character to level up and have to collect a zillion hibiscus flowers for.” If it had been a year ago, I’d be freaking out that I was going to miss out on a character. Now my thought is “meh...”



Same. In all honesty, if it weren't for the kids and how much they enjoy the game, I would have deleted it by now. I didn't put much effort into Moana. I'm kinda over it all.


----------



## Hoodie

Anyone else not competing in the Tower Challenge?  I only have 3 Aladdin characters and I'm not spending any money on the Sultan so it's not like I'd miss out on the set without Rajah - I already don't have the set.  I just don't see a point in participating.


----------



## Aces86

lmmatooki said:


> Oh, and my boyfriend decided to get the game just to test out how difficult it is to play as a new player after all these changes they made.



Ooo keep us updated how that goes


----------



## Aces86

I do have everything Aladdin so I’m going to try for rajah. But I don’t have 300 gems for the sultan. So many events all the time really depleted my gems


----------



## hopemax

FYI, someone tested speeding up the Tower to see if it would give EC or Moana shells.  Verdict: Moana shells.  So don't click your Tower when it's done (and maybe even Abu) until the EC bug gets fixed.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> The first thing that pops up on my game is the bundle for the sultan...you’ve got to be kidding me.



It's just their greed showing through.  They don't even try to hide it anymore.    They are making it so easy to not feel tempted by anything they have to offer.  I've been saying for over a year that they have become too greedy and it's nice to see that other people are seeing it as well.  I sincerely hope all of this backfires on them, but there are plenty of people who are more than willing to send them money for this garbage.  It's not like I don't have the $5 or $10 or whatever they are asking for. It's more the point and that I choose not to give it to these scummy people.


----------



## Quellman

ooOO a mystery that is locked, but you have to watch an advertisement just to see what it could be.  
What a crock. I'll play along and see how it ends up.  I will not be purchasing the sultan.  Based on leaks, he will only help with 1 toy story character token, which is permanent content anyway.


----------



## Hoodie

Quellman said:


> ooOO a mystery that is locked, but you have to watch an advertisement just to see what it could be.
> What a crock. I'll play along and see how it ends up.  I will not be purchasing the sultan.  Based on leaks, he will only help with 1 toy story character token, which is permanent content anyway.


SPOILER: it's 1 hot cocoa


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> So to interrupt all the happiness ranting.  Tower Challenge...
> 
> No free chest with some free cocoas.  Only 3 characters can earn cocoa.  1 at 6hr the other 2 at 8 hour.  Smaller character groupings to start.
> 
> Oh, and my Windows game isn't registering EC (from tapping on cursed buildings).  When you click on it, it shows Moana shell event currency. Not Maleficent coins.
> 
> Are we having fun yet?





Hoodie said:


> well, you can buy 8 cocoas for $1.99.  Gameloft just giving people what they never asked for!





lmmatooki said:


> The first thing that pops up on my game is the bundle for the sultan...you’ve got to be kidding me.



Yep, every move they made, especially over the last month, reek of desperation and greed! Really making it easier for players contemplating quitting to make that decision. I’m down to 4 characters at level 9, 3 Dumbo and LeFou, and my final goal is to finish them. Once I do, I’m considering that as finishing the game. I refuse to ever try finishing Moana characters because of how badly they’ve ****** up the flowers. Not sure if anyone here watches the Walking Dead, but basically GameLoft is Carol pointing the gun and ready to pull the trigger and I’m Lizzy being told to look at the flowers.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

The general consensus on Reddit is that all of these changes have been made in anticipation of the anti loot crate legislation that expected to pass soon. That would certainly affect Gamelofts primary money maker so I believe it. 

Also, the characters for the rest of the TC have been cracked:

Week 2: Woody, Bullseye, Hamm, Rex
Hook, Footie PJ Darling, Tink, Wendy
Jack Sparrow, Tia Dalma, Will
Elsa, Hans, Kris, Olaf, Sven
Anna

Week 3: Goofy, Eve, Pete, Wall-E
Buzz, Louie, Mowgli, Zurg
Red Fairy, Tangled Guy, Blue Fairy
Felix, Army Lady, Scary Lady, Spam Dude, Vanellope, Blue Lady
Ralph


----------



## supernova

Well, this completely made my day so I thought I would share this with you all.  Just about to head to the office and checked my mail where I found an envelope.  Inside were three signed photos from Josh Cooley, on which he drew storyboard style drawings for each of the films I sent.  And he wrote this great note on Pixar stationery in which he talks about finishing up work on Toy Story 4, and added a sketch of Forky.  At least I don't have to wait over a month for him to finally be released in DMK.  Guess I already got him.  OK, off to work.  At least tomorrow starts a nice four-day-weekend!


----------



## lmmatooki

Aces86 said:


> Ooo keep us updated how that goes


Right now he has Mickey, Goofy, and Woody. Trying to welcome Jessie and Prince Charming. He is dealing with Pete. His happiness never gets above the cheerful range and he checks in about every hour.


----------



## lmmatooki

Aces86 said:


> I do have everything Aladdin so I’m going to try for rajah. But I don’t have 300 gems for the sultan. So many events all the time really depleted my gems


Same, stupid Moana event.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Well, this completely made my day so I thought I would share this with you all.  Just about to head to the office and checked my mail where I found an envelope.  Inside were three signed photos from Josh Cooley, on which he drew storyboard style drawings for each of the films I sent.  And he wrote this great note on Pixar stationery in which he talks about finishing up work on Toy Story 4, and added a sketch of Forky.  At least I don't have to wait over a month for him to finally be released in DMK.  Guess I already got him.  OK, off to work.  At least tomorrow starts a nice four-day-weekend!
> View attachment 402513


This is awesome!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So cocos will be much harder to get this time and they are trying to sell them now?  And then an add to get one more coco in the item list?

The Sultan costs 300 gems or a $9.99 bundle?

If the interns were a WWE wrestler I'd say they turned heel


----------



## Hoodie

Another update:

Hi Kingdomers! Thanks for all the comments about changes to the Happiness Rewards System.

We have reached out to several players requesting User IDs, and we are reviewing our data to better understand what we can do to ensure that this system results in a more positive experience for our players.

While we look into this more closely, we are sending all of our players 160 Happiness (which will move you into the Ecstatic tier) along with 350 Elixirs which can be used to cast Merlin’s Happiness Safeguard spell – please note that you’ll need to have access to Merlin to cast this spell.

Finally, we will be removing activities that help generate happiness lasting longer than 1 hour as we noted in our previous communication. We had intended to remove them in this update, and the fact that they were still included was an oversight on our part. Sorry for that!

Thank you in advance for your patience while we look into this!


----------



## Quellman

Hoodie said:


> Another update:
> 
> Hi Kingdomers! Thanks for all the comments about changes to the Happiness Rewards System.
> 
> We have reached out to several players requesting User IDs, and we are reviewing our data to better understand what we can do to ensure that this system results in a more positive experience for our players.
> 
> While we look into this more closely, we are sending all of our players 160 Happiness (which will move you into the Ecstatic tier) along with 350 Elixirs which can be used to cast Merlin’s Happiness Safeguard spell – please note that you’ll need to have access to Merlin to cast this spell.
> 
> Finally, we will be removing activities that help generate happiness lasting longer than 1 hour as we noted in our previous communication. We had intended to remove them in this update, and the fact that they were still included was an oversight on our part. Sorry for that!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your patience while we look into this!



I got the reward, but still had a mother gothel 4 hour happiness task, probably have to force close the game and then bring it back up.  Lovely. 

The elixir is interesting, think of it as an opportunity to learn about all the neat things Merlin can do for you... so you'll know how to spend your own elixir in the future!


----------



## Sazzafraz

supernova said:


> Well, this completely made my day so I thought I would share this with you all.  Just about to head to the office and checked my mail where I found an envelope.  Inside were three signed photos from Josh Cooley, on which he drew storyboard style drawings for each of the films I sent.  And he wrote this great note on Pixar stationery in which he talks about finishing up work on Toy Story 4, and added a sketch of Forky.  At least I don't have to wait over a month for him to finally be released in DMK.  Guess I already got him.  OK, off to work.  At least tomorrow starts a nice four-day-weekend!
> View attachment 402513


That's awesome!  What was the letter you penned for him? How long did he take to respond?  Pretty nice of him as he probably has been a bit busy as of late.


----------



## hopemax

The "Watch an ad" inside the Tower Challenge menu (same page as Rajah's tokens) gives a cocoa.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> So cocos will be much harder to get this time and they are trying to sell them now?  And then an add to get one more coco in the item list?
> 
> The Sultan costs 300 gems or a $9.99 bundle?
> 
> If the interns were a WWE wrestler I'd say they turned heel



Funny you mentioned WWE, because I was gonna make a different WWE analogy the other day.

For anyone who doesn’t know WWE has their own app for their one network. Old shows, new shows, PPVs, etc. Anyways, during their quarterly financial reports, one of the things they constantly push on is “viewer engagement” which is basically how many hours people spend viewing the network. To inflate these numbers, they intentionally make make their monthly PvPs longer than they need/should be, basically so they can inflate these relatively meaningless numbers. Basically that is what I feel this game has been doing lately. I wonder if them requiring players to log in and play more often they can sell that extra “view engagement” as a way to sell some of the higher ups that the game is more popular than it really is?


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I surprisingly found it! Ha!


I posted a long rant and then followed up with a shorter post, so there were two.  Nothing to run back for, but just wanted to be sure that you found the correct one.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I guess since all intern hands are on deck trying to fix the unhappiness fiasco there is no one left to watch for the leader board cheaters.  This morning, about an hour after the TC began, I already had the top 10 on my leader board between 10 to 15k.  They should be the ones losing all their happiness!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Well, this completely made my day so I thought I would share this with you all.  Just about to head to the office and checked my mail where I found an envelope.  Inside were three signed photos from Josh Cooley, on which he drew storyboard style drawings for each of the films I sent.  And he wrote this great note on Pixar stationery in which he talks about finishing up work on Toy Story 4, and added a sketch of Forky.  At least I don't have to wait over a month for him to finally be released in DMK.  Guess I already got him.  OK, off to work.  At least tomorrow starts a nice four-day-weekend!
> View attachment 402513


That is seriously cool.  You have such a great collection.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone know how often you can watch an ad to receive a cocoa?  If I'm gonna spend $1.99 on cocoa, it better be in my hand ready to burn my mouth.


----------



## CallieMar

I have all the Aladdin characters but I am not spending the gems on the Sultan. Mainly because I highly doubt I will be able to get Rajah even playing nonstop. I only have Anna and Elsa, and in one of the previous tower challenges that was enough for me to fall short despite having all the other character sets and an excess of cocoas. So I’m saving these gems for the next event. Aladdin is one of my favorite movies but I could care less about this tower challenge, it’s all such a blatant money grab now.


----------



## Quellman

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone know how often you can watch an ad to receive a cocoa?  If I'm gonna spend $1.99 on cocoa, it better be in my hand ready to burn my mouth.


You also get cocoa from the side quests, which help only if you have the side quest characters.


----------



## supernova

Sazzafraz said:


> That's awesome!  What was the letter you penned for him? How long did he take to respond?  Pretty nice of him as he probably has been a bit busy as of late.


Thanks!  I wrote to him back in July of last year, which tells you how nutty it must have been at Pixar since last summer with TS4 in production.  As an avid autograph collector, I have a sizeable Disney-themed collection of folks, whether it be from voice talent, parks-related, artists, or the Disney Legends.  I sent him three photos, one each from Up, Toy Story of Terror, and Inside Out.  On each photo, he included some great storyboard-style sketches of appropriate characters from the films  If I wasn't at work right now, I'd be happy to scan an upload the photos.  They will eventually have to go onto my website anyway!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Sounds like quite a few people are passing on Sultan.  I did use gems to get him, I hope I don't regret it in the long run.  300 gems for a premium character (that actually hasn't really done anything "premium" yet) seemed like a bargain after the Ringmaster.  But now I'm down to 149 gems.  Gonna gave to run my parades into the ground to earn some gems back.  I used elixir to get him to lv 2 right away to start earning cocoa.  Seems like the cocoa is being rationed this time around.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sounds like quite a few people are passing on Sultan.  I did use gems to get him, I hope I don't regret it in the long run.  300 gems for a premium character (that actually hasn't really done anything "premium" yet) seemed like a bargain after the Ringmaster.  But now I'm down to 149 gems.  Gonna gave to run my parades into the ground to earn some gems back.  I used elixir to get him to lv 2 right away to start earning cocoa.  Seems like the cocoa is being rationed this time around.


Wait.  Talk to me here.  We can now use elixir to move characters up faster?


----------



## Quellman

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sounds like quite a few people are passing on Sultan.  I did use gems to get him, I hope I don't regret it in the long run.  300 gems for a premium character (that actually hasn't really done anything "premium" yet) seemed like a bargain after the Ringmaster.  But now I'm down to 149 gems.  Gonna gave to run my parades into the ground to earn some gems back.  I used elixir to get him to lv 2 right away to start earning cocoa.  Seems like the cocoa is being rationed this time around.


I thought long and hard about this guy.  I don't have many of the gem characters from the main storyline.  Just never had enough gems for them. So instead, I use my gems on limited time content.  I did not use gems for grumpy but won him in a chest recently.   He is currently collecting for level 10.

I have 365 gems.  While purchasing him would get me closer to one of my criteria for quitting, I feel like most premium characters, they have little impact on non-tower events.  For tower events, especially levels 2 and 3, they are important unless you have enough cocoa. I'll gamble with it and see how this goes, I doubt I'll get the last concession, not that I have use for it. 




supernova said:


> Wait.  Talk to me here.  We can now use elixir to move characters up faster?


Buy the  tokens from Merlin?


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I thought long and hard about this guy.  I don't have many of the gem characters from the main storyline.  Just never had enough gems for them. So instead, I use my gems on limited time content.  I did not use gems for grumpy but won him in a chest recently.   He is currently collecting for level 10.
> 
> I have 365 gems.  While purchasing him would get me closer to one of my criteria for quitting, I feel like most premium characters, they have little impact on non-tower events.  For tower events, especially levels 2 and 3, they are important unless you have enough cocoa. I'll gamble with it and see how this goes, I doubt I'll get the last concession, not that I have use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the  tokens from Merlin?


Ahhh.  Got it, thanks.  Haven't checked Merlin's bag of tricks yet since the update.  Not sure what he's peddling these days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so just saw they gave out a bunch of happiness and elixir and there is a new message in the mailbox

Basically says they've heard the complaints and they are doing some data testing to see if they need to adjust the happiness factor and while they do that use the happiness they just gave you (that moves everyone to estatic level) and then the elixir can be used by merlin to protect happiness

Guess it is good to know that they did see the complaints are are willing to look into it


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> so just saw they gave out a bunch of happiness and elixir and there is a new message in the mailbox
> 
> Basically says they've heard the complaints and they are doing some data testing to see if they need to adjust the happiness factor and while they do that use the happiness they just gave you (that moves everyone to estatic level) and then the elixir can be used by merlin to protect happiness
> 
> Guess it is good to know that they did see the complaints are are willing to look into it


They also shouldn't have messed with that which was not broken, which caused this uproar in the first place.  Over 3k comments and reactions on their Facebook page -- all of those people couldn't be wrong, could they?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> They also shouldn't have messed with that which was not broken, which caused this uproar in the first place.  Over 3k comments and reactions on their Facebook page -- all of those people couldn't be wrong, could they?



well, yeah, of course not - but I guess they wanted to make the happiness thing a bit more relevant (and get people to watch adverts, etc.) but this was poorly produced


----------



## Nessats

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sounds like quite a few people are passing on Sultan.  I did use gems to get him, I hope I don't regret it in the long run.  300 gems for a premium character (that actually hasn't really done anything "premium" yet) seemed like a bargain after the Ringmaster.  But now I'm down to 149 gems.  Gonna gave to run my parades into the ground to earn some gems back.  I used elixir to get him to lv 2 right away to start earning cocoa.  Seems like the cocoa is being rationed this time around.



I did the same. But so far he's done his cocoa task three times, and has returned empty handed each time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Wait.  Talk to me here.  We can now use elixir to move characters up faster?


Yep, I bought the tokens from Merlin.  I think it ran me 1400 in elixir to buy the 4 tokens to get him to lv two.  His jobs are pretty long to earn his stuff, so I thought I'd speed him up a bit.  I still have 58k in elixir, so I'm ready for the next attraction that won't fit in my park.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Nessats said:


> I did the same. But so far he's done his cocoa task three times, and has returned empty handed each time.


Figures....there goes my hard earned bench elixir to waste!

Dang...just clicked on him and you were right.  That lil' tubby Sultan is drinking all our cocoa before he makes it back to us!!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I think I'm a hypocrite.  I don't like aspects of the game and yet I still play.....

Spent the gems to get Sultan (I'm a character completionist, and December is going to KILL ME, if they start anything while I'm away)
I did notice we get more TC/EC now.  Instead of 2, you get 4, (oooooh, aaaaaah)
I personally like that you can watch an ad and get cocoa.  I'll watch as many ads as they let me.

I have over 80K in Elixir, so I might be able to buy some tokens to speed up Sultan, at least to level 2, so he can go try and earn some extra cocoa.

Also, someone please explain that legislation thing mentioned a few pages back.  What's that about?  Thank you.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Yep, I bought the tokens from Merlin.  I think it ran me 1400 in elixir to buy the 4 tokens to get him to lv two.  His jobs are pretty long to earn his stuff, so I thought I'd speed him up a bit.  I still have 58k in elixir, so I'm ready for the next attraction that won't fit in my park.


Too bad I just sent him on his 4-hour task to most likely not bring anything back.  Will level him up as soon as he comes back empty-handed.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I think I'm a hypocrite.  I don't like aspects of the game and yet I still play.....
> 
> Spent the gems to get Sultan (I'm a character completionist, and December is going to KILL ME, if they start anything while I'm away)
> I did notice we get more TC/EC now.  Instead of 2, you get 4, (oooooh, aaaaaah)
> I personally like that you can watch an ad and get cocoa.  I'll watch as many ads as they let me.
> 
> I have over 80K in Elixir, so I might be able to buy some tokens to speed up Sultan, at least to level 2, so he can go try and earn some extra cocoa.
> 
> Also, someone please explain that legislation thing mentioned a few pages back.  What's that about?  Thank you.



Doesn’t make you a hypocrite at all. All of us have our own breaking points and you just haven’t reached yours yet. Nothing wrong with that. For me Moana’s flowers did it, and happiness was the final nail. Still playing so I can hit a made up goal though. 

This board has kept me playing much longer than the game should have and I’ll miss it much more than the game.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Doesn’t make you a hypocrite at all. All of us have our own breaking points and you just haven’t reached yours yet. Nothing wrong with that. For me Moana’s flowers did it, and happiness was the final nail. Still playing so I can hit a made up goal though.
> 
> This board has kept me playing much longer than the game should have and I’ll miss it much more than the game.


Remember the good ol' days when we used to get a free three cocoas right from the start?  And the days back when Tinkerbell, Jessie, and at least four or five other characters would be out on constant cocoa task?  And, of course, by "the good ol' days" I mean the last Tower event _just a couple of months ago_.  Well, at least we can BUY cocoa packs now.  Crooks.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Dang...just clicked on him and you were right.  That lil' tubby Sultan is drinking all our cocoa before he makes it back to us!!!


And eating all of our cookies!


----------



## squirrel

Where is this video to watch for cocoa?  I see nothing on my game


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Remember the good ol' days when we used to get a free three cocoas right from the start?  And the days back when Tinkerbell, Jessie, and at least four or five other characters would be out on constant cocoa task?  And, of course, by "the good ol' days" I mean the last Tower event _just a couple of months ago_.  Well, at least we can BUY cocoa packs now.  Crooks.



I am not buying Cocoa Packs.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> And eating all of our cookies!


Sneaky Sultan!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I am not buying Cocoa Packs.


Me either, lady.


----------



## Windwaker4444

squirrel said:


> Where is this video to watch for cocoa?  I see nothing on my game


On the Tower screen that shows you how many items you need for Rajah I think.  I'm out and about right now, but it's right around there.


----------



## supernova

squirrel said:


> Where is this video to watch for cocoa?  I see nothing on my game


Took me a bit to find it, too.  Go into your Tower Challenge section, and then click the present icon (fourth one down).  It's directly to the right of Rajah.  Looks like one a day, so far.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> On the Tower screen that shows you how many items you need for Rajah I think.  I'm out and about right now, but it's right around there.


Well well, look at Ms. Busy...


----------



## Windwaker4444

I just had an epiphany! The interns are actually geniuses.   No no, hear me out.  It's a clear case of bait and switch.  Everyone is so worked up about the happiness mess that no one is even thinking about the lack of land any longer.  Just as we are about to get the Slinky Dog Attraction with no place to put it.  I'm on to you interns!!!!  Happiness mistake...ha...more like a well planned diversion (that backfired horribly).


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Remember the good ol' days when we used to get a free three cocoas right from the start?  And the days back when Tinkerbell, Jessie, and at least four or five other characters would be out on constant cocoa task?  And, of course, by "the good ol' days" I mean the last Tower event _just a couple of months ago_.  Well, at least we can BUY cocoa packs now.  Crooks.



Yep, way back in the *OLD* days! Coulda used those free cocoas too. Was talking while clicking earlier and wasted the two I had on refreshing characters on my second send out. 

Was on Reddit earlier today, for a different game, and did something I never do and that was respond to someone on a DMK thread. I was reading the treads responses to the developers response to happiness and someone was pushing the companies line about why they aren’t opening up new land. Basically stating that it’s out of the goodness of their hearts, because if they did they the resources requirements would kick off too many players who play on older devices. They responded to me by “schooling me” on how resources work and I asked them if that was the case, how are they able to release new characters/attractions for events and TCs. They haven’t responded yet. 



squirrel said:


> Where is this video to watch for cocoa?  I see nothing on my game


*DON’T DO IT!!!* I wouldn’t trust “free” cocoa from them, don’t what to know what the “pixie dust” is that they sprinkle on it.


----------



## mmmears

I didn't get the sultan yet.  I have the gems, so I'm not sure why I didn't use them since I honestly don't think I'll be playing much longer.  I will wait and see what happens with the stupid unhappiness thing though.



supernova said:


> Well, this completely made my day so I thought I would share this with you all.  Just about to head to the office and checked my mail where I found an envelope.  Inside were three signed photos from Josh Cooley, on which he drew storyboard style drawings for each of the films I sent.  And he wrote this great note on Pixar stationery in which he talks about finishing up work on Toy Story 4, and added a sketch of Forky.  At least I don't have to wait over a month for him to finally be released in DMK.  Guess I already got him.  OK, off to work.  At least tomorrow starts a nice four-day-weekend!
> View attachment 402513



This is soooo cool!  Thanks for sharing.  I took a look at your autograph page way back when and you have a great collection!



Arundal said:


> I am not buying Cocoa Packs.



Same here.  No way.


----------



## Nessats

Sultan is now 0 for 4 in cocoa drops.


----------



## mmmears

I'm back after reading the ridiculous comments of people THANKING Gameloft for giving out a few smilies AFTER making it impossible to keep happiness up.  Lemmings, all.  Am I the only one who still thinks this was an evil update?  Are people really that stupid?  Or am I missing something?  This back and forth is enough to make me head for the hills.


----------



## Aces86

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, every move they made, especially over the last month, reek of desperation and greed! Really making it easier for players contemplating quitting to make that decision. I’m down to 4 characters at level 9, 3 Dumbo and LeFou, and my final goal is to finish them. Once I do, I’m considering that as finishing the game. I refuse to ever try finishing Moana characters because of how badly they’ve ****** up the flowers. Not sure if anyone here watches the Walking Dead, but basically GameLoft is Carol pointing the gun and ready to pull the trigger and I’m Lizzy being told to look at the flowers.



Yes! Carol is a badass.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> *DON’T DO IT!!!* I wouldn’t trust “free” cocoa from them, don’t what to know what the “pixie dust” is that they sprinkle on it.


Actually do think twice! I had my gem videos ready, watched one. Then went to watch the cocoa video, went back to get my second gem, and video option gone! So choose wisely!

EDIT: ahhh disregard again, it’s available now... sigh


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Actually do think twice! I had my gem videos ready, watched one. Then went to watch the cocoa video, went back to get my second gem, and video option gone! So choose wisely!
> 
> EDIT: ahhh disregard again, it’s available now... sigh



Are you feeling alright? Feeling a little dizzy or seeing strange colors? Feeling a strange urge to spend money in the game? Please let us know your alright!


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Are you feeling alright? Feeling a little dizzy or seeing strange colors? Feeling a strange urge to spend money in the game? Please let us know your alright!


Ugh all this complaining and constant challenges are just wearing me down  I don’t think I can keep going on like this. *Cough* Please, go on without me! Tell them I made it all the way to level 60 and ecstatic *cough* but at 8%. *Gasps* But mostly ... please tell .. them ..










_We need more land!_
*croaks*


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Ugh all this complaining and constant challenges are just wearing me down  I don’t think I can keep going on like this. *Cough* Please, go on without me! Tell them I made it all the way to level 60 and ecstatic *cough* but at 8%. *Gasps* But mostly ... please tell .. them ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We need more land!_
> *croaks*


Hee hee hee...   Everyone needs to post one funny message a day before we go all "Lord of the Flies" over happiness issues.  Yours counts for 2 days since I laughed out loud.  Supernova is covered too with his cookie comment earlier.


----------



## supernova

OK, here is the full set of the incredible stuff I received back from Josh Cooley.  I sent him the photos, which he signed and drew some killer doodles.  Enjoy!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hee hee hee...   Everyone needs to post one funny message a day before we go all "Lord of the Flies" over happiness issues.  Yours counts for 2 days since I laughed out loud.  Supernova is covered too with his cookie comment earlier.


So then am I free to turn in for the night?  I'm anxious to wake up and see how far down my happiness is going to drop before tomorrow morning.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> So then am I free to turn in for the night?  I'm anxious to wake up and see how far down my happiness is going to drop before tomorrow morning.


Yes you may.  But to be on the safe side, don't sleep more than 4 hrs and keep setting your alarm.  Waking up at 230am to check your happiness meter will let you experience a level of happiness you've probably never felt before!


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Ugh all this complaining and constant challenges are just wearing me down  I don’t think I can keep going on like this. *Cough* Please, go on without me! Tell them I made it all the way to level 60 and ecstatic *cough* but at 8%. *Gasps* But mostly ... please tell .. them ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We need more land!_
> *croaks*



*OH NO,* we lost another one! 

There’s no need to fear, Wonder-dog is... Oops, that one of the few properties Disney doesn’t own (at-least for now). Don’t worry, we still have the update that’s gonna fix everything coming out any time now. I’m thinking it’s gonna be so great that they are intentionally making mistakes to add to the excitement! 

*LAND? *We don’t need no stinking land! Why would anyone need more land? That’s just crazy talk, it’s not like that’s something they’ve ever advertised as a feature. Could you imagine how embarrassing that would be if they did! Like being crazy enough to make it part of their discription... ooh oh, I’ve got bad news for the interns!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *OH NO,* we lost another one!
> 
> There’s no need to fear, Wonder-dog is... Oops, that one of the few properties Disney doesn’t own (at-least for now). Don’t worry, we still have the update that’s gonna fix everything coming out any time now. I’m thinking it’s gonna be so great that they are intentionally making mistakes to add to the excitement!
> 
> *LAND? *We don’t need no stinking land! Why would anyone need more land? That’s just crazy talk, it’s not like that’s something they’ve ever advertised as a feature. Could you imagine how embarrassing that would be if they did! Like being crazy enough to make it part of their discription... ooh oh, I’ve got bad news for the interns!


You've done your duty to the forum sir.    Missed your land messages, they always cracked me up.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

AJGolden1013 said:


> Also, someone please explain that legislation thing mentioned a few pages back.  What's that about?  Thank you.



There is legislation under way attempting to make it illegal to sell loot boxes in games that target children because it promotes gambling. 

Looking at the legislation it would appear that basically everything Gameloft does in DMK would become illegal - selling characters, selling loot boxes, selling anything that gives an advantage or selling any time limited content. No wonder they’re hysterically pushing events as fast as possible. They need us to spend money NOW.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Cherry Limeade said:


> There is legislation under way attempting to make it illegal to sell loot boxes in games that target children because it promotes gambling.
> 
> Looking at the legislation it would appear that basically everything Gameloft does in DMK would become illegal - selling characters, selling loot boxes, selling anything that gives an advantage or selling any time limited content. No wonder they’re hysterically pushing events as fast as possible. They need us to spend money NOW.




Thank you for explaining that to me,   Much appreciated!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Okay, I officially think that whomever was in charge of creating this current round of Tower Challenge, was smoking something, or they didn't story board it out, or something.  If you have all the characters and you work along to get the extra currency for the tower challenge, you reach a point where the task to gain said extra currency says Send Jasmine and Rajah to reunite.  Like a fool, I clicked on said task before realizing, IT'S NOT POSSIBLE!!!  The whole point of this TC is to GET RAJAH.  I sent in a ticket AND I sent in a post to game loft forums.  What the heck????  (I want to say other words).  Maybe they have a board in their office space that says, GOAL:  How to we frustrate all our players?


----------



## KPach525

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, I officially think that whomever was in charge of creating this current round of Tower Challenge, was smoking something, or they didn't story board it out, or something.  If you have all the characters and you work along to get the extra currency for the tower challenge, you reach a point where the task to gain said extra currency says Send Jasmine and Rajah to reunite.  Like a fool, I clicked on said task before realizing, IT'S NOT POSSIBLE!!!  The whole point of this TC is to GET RAJAH.  I sent in a ticket AND I sent in a post to game loft forums.  What the heck????  (I want to say other words).  Maybe they have a board in their office space that says, GOAL:  How to we frustrate all our players?


So now not only do we get to stare at “welcome Ducky” for 14 more days, we get to stare at Rajah too! Joy!!


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> So now not only do we get to stare at “welcome Ducky” for 14 more days, we get to stare at Rajah too! Joy!!


I don't appreciate your pessimistic attitude.  I've been looking at it as Ducky now having company for half of the month.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Okay, I officially think that whomever was in charge of creating this current round of Tower Challenge, was smoking something, or they didn't story board it out, or something.  If you have all the characters and you work along to get the extra currency for the tower challenge, you reach a point where the task to gain said extra currency says Send Jasmine and Rajah to reunite.  Like a fool, I clicked on said task before realizing, IT'S NOT POSSIBLE!!!  The whole point of this TC is to GET RAJAH.  I sent in a ticket AND I sent in a post to game loft forums.  What the heck????  (I want to say other words).  Maybe they have a board in their office space that says, GOAL:  How to we frustrate all our players?


It's just a way to keep players focused on the end goal.  Not an oversight, and nothing that a help desk ticket is going to do.  All they are going to do is suggest that you simply close the book.  No real need to have it open anyway at this point.


----------



## supernova

Cherry Limeade said:


> There is legislation under way attempting to make it illegal to sell loot boxes in games that target children because it promotes gambling.
> 
> Looking at the legislation it would appear that basically everything Gameloft does in DMK would become illegal - selling characters, selling loot boxes, selling anything that gives an advantage or selling any time limited content. No wonder they’re hysterically pushing events as fast as possible. They need us to spend money NOW.


I wonder if that will mean the end of the game if and when this legislation is passed.  Then gain, they can still sell characters, buildings, etc straight out, just not as part of a chest.


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sounds like quite a few people are passing on Sultan.  I did use gems to get him, I hope I don't regret it in the long run.  300 gems for a premium character (that actually hasn't really done anything "premium" yet) seemed like a bargain after the Ringmaster.  But now I'm down to 149 gems.  Gonna gave to run my parades into the ground to earn some gems back.  I used elixir to get him to lv 2 right away to start earning cocoa.  Seems like the cocoa is being rationed this time around.



So if you pay for the Sultan you get 2 Rajah fabrics and 2 Rajah ears once you get to level 2. When you leveled up to 2 did you get the Rajah drops too? I have no intention of spending $9.99 for the Sultan. I MAY spend 300 gems if he has an actual purpose for the challenge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so one small change I noticed is they increased the elixir rewards for some of the items.  Specifically I noticed those pink Mulan trees that used to only get your 2 elixir (so I just saved them) not get your 35 each and other similar things

Not a huge change but useful if you had a bunch of those stocked now if we need to use the "protect happiness" spell more often


----------



## Arundal

karmstr112 said:


> So if you pay for the Sultan you get 2 Rajah fabrics and 2 Rajah ears once you get to level 2. When you leveled up to 2 did you get the Rajah drops too? I have no intention of spending $9.99 for the Sultan. I MAY spend 300 gems if he has an actual purpose for the challenge.



I am sitting at about 230 gems so did not plan on getting Sultan unless I get to 300 before the end of TC which I probably will but then whether to keep for something else later, probably skipping Toy Story 4. Time for break or play only a little.


----------



## mmmears

I have the gems for the Sultan.  Is he worth getting?


----------



## hopemax

Yeah, I don't know what to do about Sultan either.  I have the gems in my IOS game, and I was considering buying Rex as well.  Rex is at least useful in TC, and trophy drops, while I expect Sultan to be pretty useless when we are done with this TC.  If I buy either of them, it will drop me to less than 200 gems.  We know another event needing 700 gems is right around the corner (even if we have no news) but I am already sort of planning on taking the next event off.  I'll work on like the first 3 characters, but at a normal pace and not an event pace.  So not having the gems shouldn't be a deal breaker.

Oh, and I got the Dumbo float in my Windows game.  Almost didn't realize what I had, because I am still not really awake, and wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## mikegood2

Cherry Limeade said:


> There is legislation under way attempting to make it illegal to sell loot boxes in games that target children because it promotes gambling.
> 
> Looking at the legislation it would appear that basically everything Gameloft does in DMK would become illegal - selling characters, selling loot boxes, selling anything that gives an advantage or selling any time limited content. No wonder they’re hysterically pushing events as fast as possible. They need us to spend money NOW.



*WOW*, if that lawsuit is trying to do all that it’s just silly and goes way overboard. I think the loot box aspect, aka buying something just for a chance at getting something part of it makes sense, because that portion is essential gambling, but the rest just goes to far. I’ve always had a problem with that aspect of the game and refuse to ever reward them by giving them money for that. The rest of it just goes overboard and is an overreach though. How is buying something like a character, not for a chance but actually getting that character 100% of the time gambling? If Vegas, slot machines, Casinos, etc. all had 100% odds than they would all be out of business. Now do they have addictive aspects to them, no question about that, but isn’t their a difference between gambling and addiction? Says the guy who was character/attraction completionist until recently.

Now if they were talking about some type of cap on games would have to in-act, that would make more sense, but then again how do you come up with what that cap should be. There is no doubt that games with IAPs are a real problem, but sadly that genie was let out of the bottle a long time ago.



supernova said:


> I don't appreciate your pessimistic attitude.  I've been looking at it as Ducky now having company for half of the month.


We’re not the rays of sunshine and hope that you are @supernova


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> *WOW*, if that lawsuit is trying to do all that it’s just silly and goes way overboard. I think the loot box aspect, aka buying something just for a chance at getting something part of it makes sense, because that portion is essential gambling, but the rest just goes to far.



The "Pay-to-Win" part of the legislation is



> *Pay-to-Win: *Manipulation of a game’s progression system – typically by building artificial difficulty or other barriers into game progression – to induce players to spend money on microtransactions to advance through content supposedly available to them at no additional cost
> 
> Pay-to-win - Manipulation of the competitive balance between players of multiplayer games by allowing players who purchase microtransactions competetive advantages over other players.



So for DMK, consider the events and how they have manipulated the game so that to complete events you have to purchase premium content.  I think this legislation is going after those type of moves.  They may be able to get away with selling bundles for storyline premium content.  DMK is different than a multi-player game, where selling a sword to Player A leaves Player B at a disadvantage.  But we aren't competing against each other in DMK.  But all of these bundles for Events would be a problem.

I don't think *this* legislation will pass, but I do think we are moving toward the end of randomized loot boxes that cost money.  So the gaming industry can avoid even more stringent legislation.  But it won't come before the natural end of life of DMK.  No Disney game lasts.  Eventually, they all end.  I imagine Gameloft has a licensing end date, and that more than anything is generating this constant stream of event content.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> The "Pay-to-Win" part of the legislation is
> 
> So for DMK, consider the events and how they have manipulated the game so that to complete events you have to purchase premium content.  I think this legislation is going after those type of moves.  They may be able to get away with selling bundles for storyline premium content.  DMK is different than a multi-player game, where selling a sword to Player A leaves Player B at a disadvantage.  But we aren't competing against each other in DMK.  But all of these bundles for Events would be a problem.



Yeah, I agree that part does make some sense, but I guess the question is how far is to far, for both sides? No question that the increased regularity of events and TC and increased difficulty of them in DMK is an obvious attempt to make more money. That said, it gets tricky deciding what does and does not constitute “Pay-to-win”? Take Moana as an example. Is the increased difficulty in questionable at best? I think so, but does not getting Moana make the game impossible to “win” or “beat” in the future? I guess I took issue with the term gambling? Completely get the fact that loot crates could/should be classified as gambling, but I consider the other aspects closer to an addiction, or addictive behavior than gambling.

Also no question that they are trying to take advantage of kids, and grown up kids (like us) and legislation to improve that is probably a really good idea. I guess I just took exception to certain aspects that I felt probably go to far? I would love it if IAP aspects of games were almost completely removed from games, and we went back to games that charge a few bucks to purchase, but sadly that ship has sailed. Way to many people refuse to spend any money to buy a game, but have no problem buying IAP in freemium games.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I agree that part does make some sense, but I guess the question is how far is to far, for both sides? No question that the increased regularity of events and TC and increased difficulty of them in DMK is an obvious attempt to make more money. That said, it gets tricky deciding what does and does not constitute “Pay-to-win”? Take Moana as an example. Is the increased difficulty in questionable at best? I think so, but does not getting Moana make the game impossible to “win” or “beat” in the future? I guess I took issue with the term gambling? Completely get the fact that loot crates could/should be classified as gambling, but I consider the other aspects closer to an addiction, or addictive behavior than gambling.
> 
> Also no question that they are trying to take advantage of kids, and grown up kids (like us) and legislation to improve that is probably a really good idea. I guess I just took exception to certain aspects that I felt probably go to far? I would love it if IAP aspects of games were almost completely removed from games, and we went back to games that charge a few bucks to purchase, but sadly that ship has sailed. Way to many people refuse to spend any money to buy a game, but have no problem buying IAP in freemium games.



The legislation does not actually equate these things with gambling.  The legislation is actual about manipulation, especially with games targeted to minors.  Gambling is the line the gaming industry is using to respond by saying that "courts have ruled this isn't gambling."  But it's a bit of a non sequitur, as the legislation only refers to gambling in describing the addictive nature "like gambling."


----------



## 2010_Bride

supernova said:


> I don't appreciate your pessimistic attitude.  I've been looking at it as Ducky now having company for half of the month.



Help! I need to have my head examined. I’m starting to think like Supernova  When this task came up, I too thought “good, Ducky will have a friend.” Is there a support group I can join? Or a good councillor anyone can recommend?!


----------



## mikegood2

Off topic, but Disney related. Anyone planning on going to Aladdin? Does it actually look good to people?

Based on the trailers it just doesn’t look very good to me. The Lion King looks much more interesting. It’s the type of movie I wouldn't pay to watch in the theaters and wait to rent. That said, I’ll probably see it next week since I just signed up for AMC A-List for the summer (Up to 3 movies a week for $22 a month) and there were enough movies coming out this summer that I figured I’d actually save money with it. And since it lets me watch up to 3 movies a week “free”, I figured I might as well use one of them on Aladdin. Can only watch Avengers End Game and John Wick so many times.


----------



## hopemax

I don't watch any of the live-action movies that are based on animated films.  I did see Maleficent because my Mom wanted to go, and I saw Jungle Book on Netflix.  That was enough to make me say, nope!  I worry about the longevity of a studio that can't make a successful non-recycled content movie.  Everything is either Marvel, Star Wars or animation remake or sequel.


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Help! I need to have my head examined. I’m starting to think like Supernova  When this task came up, I too thought “good, Ducky will have a friend.” Is there a support group I can join? Or a good councillor anyone can recommend?!


Nope.  Just stay on your meds and this, too, shall pass...


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I worry about the longevity of a studio that can't make a successful non-recycled content movie.  Everything is either Marvel, Star Wars or animation remake or sequel.


Yeah, that really does sum it up.  Sad, huh?


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I don't watch any of the live-action movies that are based on animated films.  I did see Maleficent because my Mom wanted to go, and I saw Jungle Book on Netflix.  That was enough to make me say, nope!  I worry about the longevity of a studio that can't make a successful non-recycled content movie.  Everything is either Marvel, Star Wars or animation remake or sequel.



 I totally agree.  I will watch them for free (either Netflix, or if DH brings home a DVD from the library) but I don't think it's good that they keep recycling content and I don't find these remakes particularly good.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I don't watch any of the live-action movies that are based on animated films.  I did see Maleficent because my Mom wanted to go, and I saw Jungle Book on Netflix.  That was enough to make me say, nope!  I worry about the longevity of a studio that can't make a successful non-recycled content movie.  Everything is either Marvel, Star Wars or animation remake or sequel.





supernova said:


> Yeah, that really does sum it up.  Sad, huh?



Sadly, I think most of what Disney has done lately has just been to make Wall Street happy. They had great success with Jungle Book and Beauty and the Beast live-action, so they’re gonna keep running that approach into the ground until it’s not. I think Dumbo was a bomb for them, but still #6 grossing for the year, so hopefully they will change that approach. Would really like them to take more risks though. That said I have no problems with more Marvel and StarWars.


----------



## KimRonRufus

mikegood2 said:


> Off topic, but Disney related. Anyone planning on going to Aladdin? Does it actually look good to people?
> 
> Based on the trailers it just doesn’t look very good to me. The Lion King looks much more interesting. It’s the type of movie I wouldn't pay to watch in the theaters and wait to rent. That said, I’ll probably see it next week since I just signed up for AMC A-List for the summer (Up to 3 movies a week for $22 a month) and there were enough movies coming out this summer that I figured I’d actually save money with it. And since it lets me watch up to 3 movies a week “free”, I figured I might as well use one of them on Aladdin. Can only watch Avengers End Game and John Wick so many times.


I'm gonna get dragged to it. Siblings want to see it. Aladdin was one of my FAVORITE movies as a kid, so I already know this one won't be as good. I've also seen the Broadway show, so try coming down from THAT. The best I'm hoping for is that it's "okay".                                                                 (And what do mean?! There's never too much Avengers Endgame!!!)


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Sadly, I think most of what Disney has done lately has just been to make Wall Street happy. They had great success with Jungle Book and Beauty and the Beast live-action, so they’re gonna keep running that approach into the ground until it’s not. I think Dumbo was a bomb for them, but still #6 grossing for the year, so hopefully they will change that approach. Would really like them to take more risks though. That said I have no problems with more Marvel and StarWars.


We still have Mulan and Lady & the Tramp in the works, and tons of other animated classics to bring to life/CGI.  In my world, recycling is picked up once a week.  In Disney's world, every day is recycle day, apparently.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I don't appreciate your pessimistic attitude.  I've been looking at it as Ducky now having company for half of the month.


Nice!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

KimRonRufus said:


> I'm gonna get dragged to it. Siblings want to see it. Aladdin was one of my FAVORITE movies as a kid, so I already know this one won't be as good. I've also seen the Broadway show, so try coming down from THAT. The best I'm hoping for is that it's "okay".                                                                 (And what do mean?! There's never too much Avengers Endgame!!!)


I'm afraid to go.  I know I'd spend the entire movie comparing it to the animated one.  If it gets rough, just enjoy the $20 popcorn and drink.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mmmears said:


> I have the gems for the Sultan.  Is he worth getting?


For me, he has only brought back 3 cocoas since yesterday.  But he sure is cute.  Reminds me of my grandpa.  I'm sure that is the info you needed to decide. Lol


----------



## Windwaker4444

2010_Bride said:


> Help! I need to have my head examined. I’m starting to think like Supernova  When this task came up, I too thought “good, Ducky will have a friend.” Is there a support group I can join? Or a good councillor anyone can recommend?!


aaaggghhh...there are two of them now.  It's spreading....lord help us now!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Off topic, but Disney related. Anyone planning on going to Aladdin? Does it actually look good to people?
> 
> Based on the trailers it just doesn’t look very good to me. The Lion King looks much more interesting. It’s the type of movie I wouldn't pay to watch in the theaters and wait to rent. That said, I’ll probably see it next week since I just signed up for AMC A-List for the summer (Up to 3 movies a week for $22 a month) and there were enough movies coming out this summer that I figured I’d actually save money with it. And since it lets me watch up to 3 movies a week “free”, I figured I might as well use one of them on Aladdin. Can only watch Avengers End Game and John Wick so many times.


Let me know if it's worth it.  I do regular Stubs, love the $5 Tuesdays.  Never seems like there are enough movies out that I could watch 3 a week.  And side note, where is the theater that actually gives you a glass coke cup from the AMC intro?  I laugh every time I see that.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Let me know if it's worth it.  I do regular Stubs, love the $5 Tuesdays.  Never seems like there are enough movies out that I could watch 3 a week.  And side note, where is the theater that actually gives you a glass coke cup from the AMC intro?  I laugh every time I see that.



So far I’m really liking it! If I ignore how much I’ll be paying in concessions, it’s a good deal. Don’t want to get into any details in the game thread, but I did start a conversation with you with more info.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Off topic, but Disney related. Anyone planning on going to Aladdin? Does it actually look good to people?
> 
> Based on the trailers it just doesn’t look very good to me. The Lion King looks much more interesting. It’s the type of movie I wouldn't pay to watch in the theaters and wait to rent. That said, I’ll probably see it next week since I just signed up for AMC A-List for the summer (Up to 3 movies a week for $22 a month) and there were enough movies coming out this summer that I figured I’d actually save money with it. And since it lets me watch up to 3 movies a week “free”, I figured I might as well use one of them on Aladdin. Can only watch Avengers End Game and John Wick so many times.



Reviews seem surprisingly good and some friends who saw it (and weren't super excited for it going I ) said they did like it and Will Smith was actually rather good

I think we will take the kids over the weekend to see it


----------



## KimRonRufus

Windwaker4444 said:


> I'm afraid to go.  I know I'd spend the entire movie comparing it to the animated one.  If it gets rough, just enjoy the $20 popcorn and drink.


Will do. And my theater also has pizza and burgers, so there's that. (But with the drinks, it's more than the tickets...)


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Let me know if it's worth it.  I do regular Stubs, love the $5 Tuesdays.  Never seems like there are enough movies out that I could watch 3 a week.  And side note, where is the theater that actually gives you a glass coke cup from the AMC intro?  I laugh every time I see that.


We are AMC loyalist! Love the reserved seats, recliners, and the Bavarian legend pretzel is a must!! Yummm


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> We are AMC loyalist! Love the reserved seats, recliners, and the Bavarian legend pretzel is a must!! Yummm


Totally off DMK topic...but I do watch Disney movies there, so I'm calling gray area...
Does your AMC give you the glass Coke cups from the AMC intro?  Or how about the wine glass in the cup holder?!?  Where is this high scale AMC?  I'm a loyalist too.  I literally drive past a cinemark to get there!


----------



## lpereira

Hoodie said:


> Anyone else not competing in the Tower Challenge?  I only have 3 Aladdin characters and I'm not spending any money on the Sultan so it's not like I'd miss out on the set without Rajah - I already don't have the set.  I just don't see a point in participating.


Im just playing for ec to convert to gems. I used to buy a character here and there for events but then the events started coming so fast. That grandmother was the first thing I had purchased in a while and I feel screwed for it.
I may end up deleting the game but for now I'll just earn gems.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Totally off DMK topic...but I do watch Disney movies there, so I'm calling gray area...
> Does your AMC give you the glass Coke cups from the AMC intro?  Or how about the wine glass in the cup holder?!?  Where is this high scale AMC?  I'm a loyalist too.  I literally drive past a cinemark to get there!


We’ve been to AMC’s in like 7 or 8 states and have never seen the glass cups. Pretty sure it’s like fast food commercials with the fake food haha!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> We’ve been to AMC’s in like 7 or 8 states and have never seen the glass cups. Pretty sure it’s like fast food commercials with the fake food haha!



Or like the Walt Disney World commercials that make it look like Cinderella is waiting by the Castle for your child to run up to her with no crowds in sight


----------



## Aces86

mikegood2 said:


> Off topic, but Disney related. Anyone planning on going to Aladdin? Does it actually look good to people?
> 
> Based on the trailers it just doesn’t look very good to me. The Lion King looks much more interesting. It’s the type of movie I wouldn't pay to watch in the theaters and wait to rent. That said, I’ll probably see it next week since I just signed up for AMC A-List for the summer (Up to 3 movies a week for $22 a month) and there were enough movies coming out this summer that I figured I’d actually save money with it. And since it lets me watch up to 3 movies a week “free”, I figured I might as well use one of them on Aladdin. Can only watch Avengers End Game and John Wick so many times.



Lion king does look better but I am biased! Lol. Definitely wanna see John Wick!!


----------



## Gorechick

The last few times I've opened my game I've had around 90%+ happiness. Any happiness I get from a chest will add to it but as soon as I tap on happiness in my park it drops down to a low number. Is this a glitch? I never received the bonus happiness to "Fix" their eff up. I'm stopping tapping on any happiness in my park to see what happens.


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> The last few times I've opened my game I've had around 90%+ happiness. Any happiness I get from a chest will add to it but as soon as I tap on happiness in my park it drops down to a low number. Is this a glitch? I never received the bonus happiness to "Fix" their eff up. I'm stopping tapping on any happiness in my park to see what happens.


You might be at 90% third-tier in happiness instead of ecstatic?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> You might be at 90% third-tier in happiness instead of ecstatic?



I certainly woke this morning and still there at third-tier.


----------



## mmmears

Are they planning to fix the happiness issue?  Their double-speak on FB makes me wonder if they are just buying time for the new normal to be accepted.  I was playing last night, and by the time I had sent all my characters on their tasks my happiness had dropped 2% right before my eyes.


----------



## Sazzafraz

Well I had the audacity to go to sleep last night so I've finally hit the happiness wall.  I was at 92% joyous when I woke up and opened my chest to get me to 98%. There's no more kids to tap, my final three chest are on the podiums and all I can do is watch my happiness plummet before my eyes...unless I spend gems or elixirs of course.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Windwaker4444 said:


> For me, he has only brought back 3 cocoas since yesterday.  But he sure is cute.  Reminds me of my grandpa.  I'm sure that is the info you needed to decide. Lol



Same here. Really disappointing considering his task that has a chance to reward you with a refresh token is only a 2 hour task. It’s like the Moana comfy fabric all over again.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Is there a list somewhere of characters who help with event currency besides those in the current tower challenge? I can’t seem to locate them this time.

Thanks!


----------



## lmmatooki

Update on my boyfriend that just started playing the game: He has Tinker Bell now and is complaining about clicking on her when she is flying around the kingdom


----------



## mmmears

Anyone else getting NO happiness requests?


----------



## hopemax

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Is there a list somewhere of characters who help with event currency besides those in the current tower challenge? I can’t seem to locate them this time.
> 
> Thanks!



For Tower Challenges, you only earn EC through completing the Tower task, side quests and the tiny amount via cursed buildings.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Anyone else getting NO happiness requests?



I have found I get very few if any happiness request while in the Ecstatic level. If that is the level you are at that may be why. Also have not heard any update on gameloft fixing the issue.


----------



## hopemax

I missed you guys!  

Did anyone quit while the DISboards were down?

My cocoa collection is horrible.  I've been running the Tower with just Aladdin at times, just to save my cocoa for later chapters (I already got the concession stand reward for this round).  I've never had to do that before.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> I missed you guys!
> 
> Did anyone quit while the DISboards were down?
> 
> My cocoa collection is horrible.  I've been running the Tower with just Aladdin at times, just to save my cocoa for later chapters (I already got the concession stand reward for this round).  I've never had to do that before.


Didn't get to play much yesterday. I'm about 2 more cycles before unlocking the stand.  Stands are kinda cute this event.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I missed you guys!
> 
> Did anyone quit while the DISboards were down?
> 
> My cocoa collection is horrible.  I've been running the Tower with just Aladdin at times, just to save my cocoa for later chapters (I already got the concession stand reward for this round).  I've never had to do that before.





Not yet, but I do think I tried logging in to the DISBoards (much more than usual) more than I’ve logged into the game the last day.

Other than chapter progression rewards, placement and the fact that we get fewer players to send out ever chapter, are there any other advantages to save them up for later? They bring back the same amount of points each chapter right?



Windwaker4444 said:


> Didn't get to play much yesterday. I'm about 2 more cycles before unlocking the stand.  Stands are kinda cute this event.


Agree, but to bad it will likely stay in my inventory instead of in the park. Hey, just though of something I don’t think I’ve ever seen mentioned on this thread, what if they opened up more land? Know it’s a radical idea which is probably why I’ve never seen it discussed.

*BTW* I like the forum layout changes so far. I’m sure their will be some bugs and issues for awhile, but so far so good. One nice change is that we can add more quotes to a post while typing a post. Just click on the quote button and the Insert quotes... button shows up at the bottom of the post window.


----------



## SunDial

mmmears said:


> Anyone else getting NO happiness requests?



I was wondering the same thing.    I have only 7 Smiley's to collect.   I have not seen any happiness requests since this fiasco started.    I used to have 25 wandering around all the time.


----------



## KPach525

SunDial said:


> I was wondering the same thing.    I have only 7 Smiley's to collect.   I have not seen any happiness requests since this fiasco started.    I used to have 25 wandering around all the time.


Well that’s your problem: the patch notes states that they reduced the max number of wishes at a time to 6. So you won’t see any new wishes until you clear a few of the already granted wishes


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> *BTW* I like the forum layout changes so far. I’m sure their will be some bugs and issues for awhile, but so far so good. One nice change is that we can add more quotes to a post while typing a post. Just click on the quote button and the Insert quotes... button shows up at the bottom of the post window.


I’m just hoping this fixed that horrid pop-up ad on the mobile version. That kept me away for quite some time


----------



## lmmatooki

In other news, I saw the remake of Aladdin last night and loved it! I enjoyed it more than the Beauty and the Beast remake.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> I missed you guys!
> 
> Did anyone quit while the DISboards were down?
> 
> My cocoa collection is horrible.  I've been running the Tower with just Aladdin at times, just to save my cocoa for later chapters (I already got the concession stand reward for this round).  I've never had to do that before.



I am at that point to - I got the concession stand and not really much of a difference between leaderboard reward levels so will just hold what little cocoa I have now for later rounds


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> I’m just hoping this fixed that horrid pop-up ad on the mobile version. That kept me away for quite some time



That was an issue with Google ads and they reported it so it should have gotten fixed, but unrelated to the board system upgrade


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lmmatooki said:


> In other news, I saw the remake of Aladdin last night and loved it! I enjoyed it more than the Beauty and the Beast remake.



We went to see it last night and I didn't really care for it (though I did think Naomi Scott was really good as Jasmine)

Everyone else went with enjoyed it so I think it is more just a "me problem" - I just don't really care for these remakes (only one I have liked so far that I have seen has been Cinderella)


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> In other news, I saw the remake of Aladdin last night and loved it! I enjoyed it more than the Beauty and the Beast remake.





TheMaxRebo said:


> That was an issue with Google ads and they reported it so it should have gotten fixed, but unrelated to the board system upgrade



It’s always interesting to see how people’s opinions very. Definitely not a movie I would pay full price to see, but sense I can see up to movies a week I’ll probably go later this week or next. Or I’ll see John Wick for a third time.   Decisions decisions!


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I missed you guys!
> 
> Did anyone quit while the DISboards were down?
> 
> My cocoa collection is horrible.  I've been running the Tower with just Aladdin at times, just to save my cocoa for later chapters (I already got the concession stand reward for this round).  I've never had to do that before.



I have also had slow Cocoa collection so not using much. I have also been running some at night with only Aladdin.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I have found I get very few if any happiness request while in the Ecstatic level. If that is the level you are at that may be why. Also have not heard any update on gameloft fixing the issue.



I still have no requests.  It's annoying.  They broke it.  I'm still around, but honestly not playing much.


----------



## SunDial

KPach525 said:


> Well that’s your problem: the patch notes states that they reduced the max number of wishes at a time to 6. So you won’t see any new wishes until you clear a few of the already granted wishes



Thanks.    I didn't know that.


----------



## tasmith1993

hopemax said:


> I missed you guys!
> 
> Did anyone quit while the DISboards were down?
> 
> My cocoa collection is horrible.  I've been running the Tower with just Aladdin at times, just to save my cocoa for later chapters (I already got the concession stand reward for this round).  I've never had to do that before.


I got the stand earlier today and decided that I would just save up my cocoa and run aladdin too


----------



## KimRonRufus

lmmatooki said:


> In other news, I saw the remake of Aladdin last night and loved it! I enjoyed it more than the Beauty and the Beast remake.


From my understanding of the BATB remake..........that's an easy feat (shots fired!)


----------



## lmmatooki

KimRonRufus said:


> From my understanding of the BATB remake..........that's an easy feat (shots fired!)


Yeah, I honestly didn't like the BATB remake. It may be an unpopular opinion but Emma was not a good fit for that role, I couldn't get past her singing.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Don't worry, I have good news for you. Your opinion on Ms. Emma's performance is actually VERY popular. It's all I ever hear. The only ones who defend it are mostly Harry Potter fans. (I got nothing against her personally, not trying to offend anyone, don't come at me!)


----------



## mikegood2

Just found a new feature of the forum update that is both neat and kinda scary at the same time. When your on the watched threads page, every thread listed has a circle graphic of the for whoever started the thread on the left hand side. On the bottom right of the graphic is another small circle. If you click on that one it will tell you how many times you have posted in that thread. To my shock and horror, I’ve posted 1028 times on this thread, which is just over 3% of the post in it.  *I really need to get a life!!!*

One thing I don’t like on the watched threads page is the fact it doesn’t show just the threads that have been added to since you last looked. Instead it now shows every thread your watching. Guess it’s time for me to unwatch a lot of old threads.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Just found a new feature of the forum update that is both neat and kinda scary at the same time. When your on the watched threads page, every thread listed has a circle graphic of the for whoever started the thread on the left hand side. On the bottom right of the graphic is another small circle. If you click on that one it will tell you how many times you have posted in that thread. To my shock and horror, I’ve posted 1028 times on this thread, which is just over 3% of the post in it.  *I really need to get a life!!!*
> 
> One thing I don’t like on the watched threads page is the fact it doesn’t show just the threads that have been added to since you last looked. Instead it now shows every thread your watching. Guess it’s time for me to unwatch a lot of old threads.



Just checked and you can do this from the main forum listing as well - as it has that smaller circle with your avatar on it and it you click on it it shows how many times you have posted in that thread (I am only at 646 in this thread)


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Anyone else getting NO happiness requests?


No happiness requests?  Every single day.


----------



## nicki401

Is anyone else having problems syncing between devices? I keep getting "connection error" when I try to sync from my ipad to my iphone.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Just found a new feature of the forum update that is both neat and kinda scary at the same time. When your on the watched threads page, every thread listed has a circle graphic of the for whoever started the thread on the left hand side. On the bottom right of the graphic is another small circle. If you click on that one it will tell you how many times you have posted in that thread. To my shock and horror, I’ve posted 1028 times on this thread, which is just over 3% of the post in it.  *I really need to get a life!!!*
> 
> One thing I don’t like on the watched threads page is the fact it doesn’t show just the threads that have been added to since you last looked. Instead it now shows every thread your watching. Guess it’s time for me to unwatch a lot of old threads.



I'm at 776.  Which I think is pretty good, since the first posts of mine are only on page 10.


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Yeah, I honestly didn't like the BATB remake. It may be an unpopular opinion but Emma was not a good fit for that role, I couldn't get past her singing.



Right there with you.  I wasn't impressed.


----------



## rr333

Any leaked info about characters for the next chapters? (Besides Anna and Ralph)


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Just found a new feature of the forum update that is both neat and kinda scary at the same time. When your on the watched threads page, every thread listed has a circle graphic of the for whoever started the thread on the left hand side. On the bottom right of the graphic is another small circle. If you click on that one it will tell you how many times you have posted in that thread. To my shock and horror, I’ve posted 1028 times on this thread, which is just over 3% of the post in it.  *I really need to get a life!!!*
> 
> One thing I don’t like on the watched threads page is the fact it doesn’t show just the threads that have been added to since you last looked. Instead it now shows every thread your watching. Guess it’s time for me to unwatch a lot of old threads.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Just checked and you can do this from the main forum listing as well - as it has that smaller circle with your avatar on it and it you click on it it shows how many times you have posted in that thread (I am only at 646 in this thread)


I'm at 856 oh boy!


----------



## Peachkins

rr333 said:


> Any leaked info about characters for the next chapters? (Besides Anna and Ralph)



I haven't seen anything yet. I'm also curious to know about the cost of the other chapter's Rajah tokens. We need 25 of each this time. Typically doesn't the cost for each usually go up but the number required also go down?


----------



## PrincessS121212

rr333 said:


> Any leaked info about characters for the next chapters? (Besides Anna and Ralph)





Cherry Limeade said:


> The general consensus on Reddit is that all of these changes have been made in anticipation of the anti loot crate legislation that expected to pass soon. That would certainly affect Gamelofts primary money maker so I believe it.
> 
> Also, the characters for the rest of the TC have been cracked:
> 
> Week 2: Woody, Bullseye, Hamm, Rex
> Hook, Footie PJ Darling, Tink, Wendy
> Jack Sparrow, Tia Dalma, Will
> Elsa, Hans, Kris, Olaf, Sven
> Anna
> 
> Week 3: Goofy, Eve, Pete, Wall-E
> Buzz, Louie, Mowgli, Zurg
> Red Fairy, Tangled Guy, Blue Fairy
> Felix, Army Lady, Scary Lady, Spam Dude, Vanellope, Blue Lady
> Ralph



This was posted several days ago as a guide for Weeks 2 and 3.  Hopefully will prove accurate tomorrow.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> Just found a new feature of the forum update that is both neat and kinda scary at the same time. When your on the watched threads page, every thread listed has a circle graphic of the for whoever started the thread on the left hand side. On the bottom right of the graphic is another small circle. If you click on that one it will tell you how many times you have posted in that thread. To my shock and horror, I’ve posted 1028 times on this thread, which is just over 3% of the post in it.  *I really need to get a life!!!*
> 
> One thing I don’t like on the watched threads page is the fact it doesn’t show just the threads that have been added to since you last looked. Instead it now shows every thread your watching. Guess it’s time for me to unwatch a lot of old threads.



364 for me now


----------



## Gorechick

FYI-From the FB page- 
Disney Magic Kingdoms UPDATE: Hi Kingdomers! Thanks for all the feedback about the Happiness Rewards System. 

Throughout the past several months, we have been looking at ways to make Happiness a more integral part of your game experience. This is all in preparation of new features which we are excited to show you in Update 31. While we don’t want to spoil the surprise, some of these changes will ultimately result in more sources to earn Tokens! 

As the Happiness Reward System directly affects Token drop rates, we had to make this adjustment. Rather than doing it in Update 31, we wanted to have a better understanding of how this change would impact other in-game systems. Once we review the data carefully, we will be in a better position to adjust the Happiness Reward System to ensure that it is fun and engaging for everyone!

In the meantime, please make sure to check out our upcoming Daily Rewards Calendar in June. We’re sure it’ll make you happy!

Again, thank you for all the feedback, and we hope you’re looking forward to some exciting new changes starting in Update 31!


----------



## Peachkins

Gorechick said:


> FYI-From the FB page-
> Disney Magic Kingdoms UPDATE: Hi Kingdomers! Thanks for all the feedback about the Happiness Rewards System.
> 
> Throughout the past several months, we have been looking at ways to make Happiness a more integral part of your game experience. This is all in preparation of new features which we are excited to show you in Update 31. While we don’t want to spoil the surprise, some of these changes will ultimately result in more sources to earn Tokens!
> 
> As the Happiness Reward System directly affects Token drop rates, we had to make this adjustment. Rather than doing it in Update 31, we wanted to have a better understanding of how this change would impact other in-game systems. Once we review the data carefully, we will be in a better position to adjust the Happiness Reward System to ensure that it is fun and engaging for everyone!
> 
> In the meantime, please make sure to check out our upcoming Daily Rewards Calendar in June. We’re sure it’ll make you happy!
> 
> Again, thank you for all the feedback, and we hope you’re looking forward to some exciting new changes starting in Update 31!



I'm not seeing it. I was looking forward to reading the comments. How nice that the game developers decided to push out the changes and use the players as guinea pigs to see how things were going to work. Oh, and lied about the reason for it initially.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Gorechick said:


> FYI-From the FB page-
> Disney Magic Kingdoms UPDATE: Hi Kingdomers! Thanks for all the feedback about the Happiness Rewards System.
> 
> Throughout the past several months, we have been looking at ways to make Happiness a more integral part of your game experience. This is all in preparation of new features which we are excited to show you in Update 31. While we don’t want to spoil the surprise, some of these changes will ultimately result in more sources to earn Tokens!
> 
> As the Happiness Reward System directly affects Token drop rates, we had to make this adjustment. Rather than doing it in Update 31, we wanted to have a better understanding of how this change would impact other in-game systems. Once we review the data carefully, we will be in a better position to adjust the Happiness Reward System to ensure that it is fun and engaging for everyone!
> 
> In the meantime, please make sure to check out our upcoming Daily Rewards Calendar in June. We’re sure it’ll make you happy!
> 
> Again, thank you for all the feedback, and we hope you’re looking forward to some exciting new changes starting in Update 31!



Wow! What a load of BS! The ONLY reason they have made any comment about the happiness is because players had enough of this crap and began to leave one star ratings in the App / Play Stores.


----------



## hopemax

Who's now terrified of Update 31?

I'm guessing that whatever it is would have been fine in isolation, but after all the changes will turn out to be distressing.  I'm imagining something like the introduction of mini games to earn tokens and/or happiness.  But with engagement of the game having to be so high for so long, and everyone so burned out, that the idea of having to play games to earn tokens, requiring even MORE engagement will just be annoying.  Spend 5 minutes playing a mini game and then walk away with something piddly while Rare and Legendary tokens will still be impossible, but you have to play 20 games just because you have to at least attempt to try and get the rare item because otherwise it will take forever to level a character.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Quellman

More places to earn tokens you say?  What does that have to do with happiness? It doesn't because chances are their "more ways to earn tokens" has to do with premium content.   
It's sad when you think how poorly executed their current systems are.  We have merlin, who has useless attractions other than golden trophy.  You can buy tokens from him.  The chests are broken too, especially for happiness.  A silver chest yields the same happiness (more times than not) as a bronze chest, so there is no incentive to use that.  The experience level is second to number of  park visitors in terms of usefulness.  At least they got rid of the equally stupid social aspect.  

It sounds like the next update will be a larger one in terms of new items and game mechanics, especially since it will roll out with the toy story main story line reboot.  Then 2 weeks after that there will be a minor corrective update with another limited time challenge event with the Herbie the love bug and Flubber.   

Oh and if you want to know the source of my information, I was visiting my local coffee shop and a gameloft intern needed a handout, because clearly they are hurting for ways to make money at this point.


----------



## mikegood2

Gorechick said:


> FYI-From the FB page-
> Disney Magic Kingdoms UPDATE: Hi Kingdomers! Thanks for all the feedback about the Happiness Rewards System.
> 
> Throughout the past several months, we have been looking at ways to make Happiness a more integral part of your game experience. This is all in preparation of new features which we are excited to show you in Update 31. While we don’t want to spoil the surprise, some of these changes will ultimately result in more sources to earn Tokens!
> 
> As the Happiness Reward System directly affects Token drop rates, we had to make this adjustment. Rather than doing it in Update 31, we wanted to have a better understanding of how this change would impact other in-game systems. Once we review the data carefully, we will be in a better position to adjust the Happiness Reward System to ensure that it is fun and engaging for everyone!
> 
> In the meantime, please make sure to check out our upcoming Daily Rewards Calendar in June. We’re sure it’ll make you happy!
> 
> Again, thank you for all the feedback, and we hope you’re looking forward to some exciting new changes starting in Update 31!



Yeah, that was quite the tap dance number there.  

I will give them credit and I’m not being entirely sarcastic, it’s kinda impressive that they failed to mention and completely ignored the negative feedback they’re receiving. Instead it’s all about them thanking us for the feedback about the happiness reward system and giving us a “sneak peek” at the exciting update coming up. I agree with @hopemax about being terrified about update 31.


----------



## Peachkins

Peachkins said:


> I'm not seeing it. I was looking forward to reading the comments. How nice that the game developers decided to push out the changes and use the players as guinea pigs to see how things were going to work. Oh, and lied about the reason for it initially.



Never mind, found the new Facebook post- buried in the comments from the last post they made. Someone who replied to their comment pegged the game developers right: they were too cowardly to make an actual separate post on the update. They know they're full of it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm not going to freak out about Update 31, until this tower challenge is over.  For right now, I'm just progressing with the tower challenge, and waiting to see how things go and then take it from there.  I have too much going on in other parts of my life, to be worried about things that might affect me game wise.  I live in Florida, so I freak out about unknowns all the time, mostly weather related.  I also don't have a steady job, so I freak out about unknowns all the time, like paying bills and how I'm ever going to be a "grown up" and move out on my own and such.  Update 31 does not scare me.  Things that are pressing matters on how I live my life day to day, that stuff scares me.


----------



## tasmith1993

I decided to wait to buy any of the tokens this TC. I’m hoping that I’ll be able to get both characters but with how the TC has been getting progressively harder every time I’m starting to doubt that I will.


----------



## Peachkins

tasmith1993 said:


> I decided to wait to buy any of the tokens this TC. I’m hoping that I’ll be able to get both characters but with how the TC has been getting progressively harder every time I’m starting to doubt that I will.



Good call. That's what I did with the one featuring Cri-kee. I didn't have Mulan who was also offered, so I waited to make sure I could get her first. It turned out to be the right decision.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I've never been successful in TC no matter how hard I try. I've given up with those at this point.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

tasmith1993 said:


> I decided to wait to buy any of the tokens this TC. I’m hoping that I’ll be able to get both characters but with how the TC has been getting progressively harder every time I’m starting to doubt that I will.


Here is my rough estimate for how much EC you'll need to get Rajah: 
25 Goblets @250 = 6,250
25 Fabric @450 =   11,250
25 Hats @650 =     16,250
Additional =             2,500
*TOTAL =                36,250*
**The Hats figure is a guess based on the pattern of each level increasing by 200.**

I've decided to wait as well. That's a lot of EC especially when I'll have my lowest ranked characters in the 3rd level.


----------



## figment_jii

Does "Happiness" decrease at the same speed for all levels?  

I had 99% of the Ecstatic level, which dropped to 98% in three minutes.  If that holds for the entire Ecstatic level, then it's a decline of 20% per hour.  So it would only take 5 hours to drop out of the Ecstatic level.  I guess they really want players to use the Happiness lock and/or come back really often.


----------



## hopemax

figment_jii said:


> Does "Happiness" decrease at the same speed for all levels?
> 
> I had 99% of the Ecstatic level, which dropped to 98% in three minutes.  If that holds for the entire Ecstatic level, then it's a decline of 20% per hour.  So it would only take 5 hours to drop out of the Ecstatic level.  I guess they really want players to use the Happiness lock and/or come back really often.



This is why everyone is so upset.  Yes, for Ecstatic this is the way it works "1 point drop every 3 minutes."  The lower tiers (Joyous, Cheerful, etc. ), the decline is slower.


----------



## tasmith1993

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Here is my rough estimate for how much EC you'll need to get Rajah:
> 25 Goblets @250 = 6,250
> 25 Fabric @450 =   11,250
> 25 Hats @650 =     16,250
> Additional =             2,500
> *TOTAL =                36,250*
> **The Hats figure is a guess based on the pattern of each level increasing by 200.**
> 
> I've decided to wait as well. That's a lot of EC especially when I'll have my lowest ranked characters in the 3rd level.


So far I only have just under 13k EC, so I’ve got a ways to go. Also only have 286 gems, so I still need to earn more of those to get sultan. 

It’s getting really old not having enough time to rebuild your supply of gems/magic/etc between events.


----------



## mmmears

Gorechick said:


> FYI-From the FB page-
> Disney Magic Kingdoms UPDATE: Hi Kingdomers! Thanks for all the feedback about the Happiness Rewards System.
> 
> Throughout the past several months, we have been looking at ways to make Happiness a more integral part of your game experience. This is all in preparation of new features which we are excited to show you in Update 31. While we don’t want to spoil the surprise, some of these changes will ultimately result in more sources to earn Tokens!
> 
> As the Happiness Reward System directly affects Token drop rates, we had to make this adjustment. Rather than doing it in Update 31, we wanted to have a better understanding of how this change would impact other in-game systems. Once we review the data carefully, we will be in a better position to adjust the Happiness Reward System to ensure that it is fun and engaging for everyone!
> 
> In the meantime, please make sure to check out our upcoming Daily Rewards Calendar in June. We’re sure it’ll make you happy!
> 
> Again, thank you for all the feedback, and we hope you’re looking forward to some exciting new changes starting in Update 31!



The comments on this BS post are hysterical.  Of course there are the sheep who keep saying "thank you" and I can't tell if they really can't think for themselves or if they work for Gameloft.  But the rest are priceless.     IMHO they have taken a great game and ruined it with greed and laziness.


----------



## figment_jii

I guess I'm glad to hear the drop rate slows down for the lower tiers of happiness, but I agree, 1 point per three minutes is excessively fast.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm not going to freak out about Update 31, until this tower challenge is over.  For right now, I'm just progressing with the tower challenge, and waiting to see how things go and then take it from there.  I have too much going on in other parts of my life, to be worried about things that might affect me game wise.  I live in Florida, so I freak out about unknowns all the time, mostly weather related.  I also don't have a steady job, so I freak out about unknowns all the time, like paying bills and how I'm ever going to be a "grown up" and move out on my own and such.  Update 31 does not scare me.  Things that are pressing matters on how I live my life day to day, that stuff scares me.



I’m not freaking out about the update 31 either. If anything I have more of a morbid curiosity about it. Also agree with you that there are far more important things to worry about than a stupid game. That said, for a number of players, this game has been a relief from the stresses of life and recent changes have had the opposite effect.



hopemax said:


> This is why everyone is so upset.  Yes, for Ecstatic this is the way it works "1 point drop every 3 minutes."  The lower tiers (Joyous, Cheerful, etc. ), the decline is slower.



Exactly! It’s the inconsistency that is the problem. If it drops 20 points an hour for Ecstatic and you get +10 per smile than it should be consistent throughout. The problem is when you drop down into the 90s in Joyous you may drop less an hour but you only gain 1 per smile. So it creates a cycle where you feel like your stuck in the 90s of Joyous most of the time. Event though I didn’t like the changes, how hard would it be to make it 20 points drop an hour and gain 10 points per smile.  

Honestly, I’m far less bothered by the changes, don’t care if I’m in ecstatic or joyous, than the reasons the changes were made. This was not a change made, because players wanted happiness to mean more. This was a change that they made, to get people to click on more happiness ads and spend elixir for Merlin to freeze the drop.


----------



## CallieMar

mikegood2 said:


> I’m not freaking out about the update 31 either. If anything I have more of a morbid curiosity about it. Also agree with you that there are far more important things to worry about than a stupid game. That said, for a number of players, this game has been a relief from the stresses of life and recent changes have had the opposite effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! It’s the inconsistency that is the problem. If it drops 20 points an hour for Ecstatic and you get +10 per smile than it should be consistent throughout. The problem is when you drop down into the 90s in Joyous you may drop less an hour but you only gain 1 per smile. So it creates a cycle where you feel like your stuck in the 90s of Joyous most of the time. Event though I didn’t like the changes, how hard would it be to make it 20 points drop an hour and gain 10 points per smile.
> 
> Honestly, I’m far less bothered by the changes, don’t care if I’m in ecstatic or joyous, than the reasons the changes were made. This was not a change made, because players wanted happiness to mean more. This was a change that they made, to get people to click on more happiness ads and spend elixir for Merlin to freeze the drop.



Yep, don’t like the inconsistency. It is pretty much impossible to lift out of the joyful zone with only one % increase per smiley and max of 6 smileys at any time. Do I care enough to do anything like lock in my happiness with gems or elixir? Nope. I do try to grant wishes as often as I can but it still isn’t enough, but whatever, who cares.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I wonder if they will still do the happiness side quests during events, and how that will work out, because we are all stuck in the same boat. Only up to six at a time. Can't hoard them anymore, so I guess whoever logs in most wins. Evil jerks.


----------



## AJGolden1013

mikegood2 said:


> I’m not freaking out about the update 31 either. If anything I have more of a morbid curiosity about it. Also agree with you that there are far more important things to worry about than a stupid game. That said, for a number of players, this game has been a relief from the stresses of life and recent changes have had the opposite effect.
> 
> Honestly, I’m far less bothered by the changes, don’t care if I’m in ecstatic or joyous, than the reasons the changes were made. This was not a change made, because players wanted happiness to mean more. This was a change that they made, to get people to click on more happiness ads and spend elixir for Merlin to freeze the drop.



I completely agree!  I do have a morbid curiosity about Update 31 as well.  I also agree with tuning in to the game to have a relief (even if from a moment) from real life stresses.  I'm one of those people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

figment_jii said:


> I guess I'm glad to hear the drop rate slows down for the lower tiers of happiness, but I agree, 1 point per three minutes is excessively fast.



and the good part is the only difference in the tiers (at least for now, who knows what happens after the dreaded Update 31 occurs) is that at the estatic level you get 10% increase chance in token drop and at one level lower it is a 6% extra chance - sop while annoying, the net impact is only 4% less extra chance of a token drop


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ugh, well that was frustrating ... i got to the 2nd level achievement for chapter two and thus earned 2 radiant chests.  When I clicked on the "claim" button my game crashed.  when I went back in it just had a check mark next to that achievement level but I never actually got any content from the radiant chests, so guess I just don't get them (I submitted a note, but not expecting anything)


----------



## lme30005

Is the Sultan definitely limited time content? Has there been a limited character for a tower challenge before? I used to be able to save up between events but not this time


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hey guys.  Hope everyone had a great long Memorial weekend!  I didn't play a lot, but did manage to stay joyous.  I agree that 1 point per smiley in joyous is wrong.  If it is 10 in ecstatic, then it should be 7 or at least 5 in joyous in my opinion.  Finally pulled the trigger on Dr. F, so PatF are finallly done and resting at home.  Except Mama O, she is doing her 24 hr rest on top of her boat.

Plugging along in the TC.  I have 16 torn fabrics and hit milestone 2 this morning. So far so good I think.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, well that was frustrating ... i got to the 2nd level achievement for chapter two and thus earned 2 radiant chests.  When I clicked on the "claim" button my game crashed.  when I went back in it just had a check mark next to that achievement level but I never actually got any content from the radiant chests, so guess I just don't get them (I submitted a note, but not expecting anything)


I know that we've already established that the whole "tap" thing is just nonsense and that the awards are pre-determined, regardless of what you actually tap on.  With this one, there are only two possible prizes, the stand or currency, so the patters is literally every other item.  I tapped on the currency for one chest and the stand for the other.  Received currency both times.


----------



## supernova

KimRonRufus said:


> I wonder if they will still do the happiness side quests during events, and how that will work out, because we are all stuck in the same boat. Only up to six at a time. Can't hoard them anymore, so I guess whoever logs in most wins. Evil jerks.


Although I do have to admit that I'm not in any way missing those dumb tapper events.  Of course, now that I'm saying this, the interns will undoubtedly program in a stupid trophy event or something, just to risk further frustrating and diminishing their player base.


----------



## Windwaker4444

My post number is 1231.  Wow...guess I've been kinda chatty!!!


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> and the good part is the only difference in the tiers (at least for now, who knows what happens after the dreaded Update 31 occurs) is that at the estatic level you get 10% increase chance in token drop and at one level lower it is a 6% extra chance - sop while annoying, the net impact is only 4% less extra chance of a token drop



That’s the thing, your completely correct the slight drop off is so minimal that it shouldn’t be a big deal which tier your in. The problem is they so botched up the release/execution that it just ticked everyone off. They are right, the happiness system is and has basically been broken from the start, but how did these changes “fix” it? Problem is most of us have been in ecstatic for so long, being knocked down in joyous and having to fight to just get back into ecstatic feels like a punishment. They have burnt so much good will over the last 6 months, no one is gonna give them the benefit of the doubt, and if anything gonna think it’s just a change for them to somehow make money.

*Question? *Is the ability to bookmark a post a new feature with the forum update/redesign, or has it been there for awhile? Looks like it could be a really useful tool for marking old post you might want to revisit, or quote at a later time. 

Really happy with the forum changes. Only thing I’m not liking is the change to the watched threads page, which I have bookmaked and check multiple times a day. It use to *ONLY* show you posts that have been added to since you last visited. Now it shows every thread you have marked to watch and nothing to differentiate the two. Sure I’ll get use to it, but not liking it at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> That’s the thing, your completely correct the slight drop off is so minimal that it shouldn’t be a big deal which tier your in. The problem is they so botched up the release/execution that it just ticked everyone off. They are right, the happiness system is and has basically been broken from the start, but how did these changes “fix” it? Problem is most of us have been in ecstatic for so long, being knocked down in joyous and having to fight to just get back into ecstatic feels like a punishment. They have burnt so much good will over the last 6 months, no one is gonna give them the benefit of the doubt, and if anything gonna think it’s just a change for them to somehow make money.
> 
> *Question? *Is the ability to bookmark a post a new feature with the forum update/redesign, or has it been there for awhile? Looks like it could be a really useful tool for marking old post you might want to revisit, or quote at a later time.
> 
> Really happy with the forum changes. Only thing I’m not liking is the change to the watched threads page, which I have bookmaked and check multiple times a day. It use to *ONLY* show you posts that have been added to since you last visited. Now it shows every thread you have marked to watch and nothing to differentiate the two. Sure I’ll get use to it, but not liking it at all.



Oh, I'm not saying the change is good or that I like it or anything - just trying to put it in perspective (at least that is what I am trying to do - easier said than done some times )

and yes, the bookmark a post is new - thinking it is useful if you want to go back to quote or if it had unseful info that you might want to go back to in the future when planning a trip, etc. - things like that


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> I do have to admit that I'm not in any way missing those dumb tapper events. Of course, now that I'm saying this, the interns will undoubtedly program in a stupid trophy event or something,


I was thinking this since yesterday, but didn't want to state it and jinx it.  At least we can blame you for when the interns implement one during this TC.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Although I do have to admit that I'm not in any way missing those dumb tapper events.  Of course, now that I'm saying this, the interns will undoubtedly program in a stupid trophy event or something, just to risk further frustrating and diminishing their player base.



NOOOO this will be the one thing that the interns read and decide they should do.


----------



## karmstr112

Quellman said:


> More places to earn tokens you say?  What does that have to do with happiness? It doesn't because chances are their "more ways to earn tokens" has to do with premium content.
> It's sad when you think how poorly executed their current systems are.  We have merlin, who has useless attractions other than golden trophy.  You can buy tokens from him.  The chests are broken too, especially for happiness.  A silver chest yields the same happiness (more times than not) as a bronze chest, so there is no incentive to use that.  The experience level is second to number of  park visitors in terms of usefulness.  At least they got rid of the equally stupid social aspect.
> 
> It sounds like the next update will be a larger one in terms of new items and game mechanics, especially since it will roll out with the toy story main story line reboot.  Then 2 weeks after that there will be a minor corrective update with another limited time challenge event with the Herbie the love bug and Flubber.
> 
> Oh and if you want to know the source of my information, I was visiting my local coffee shop and a gameloft intern needed a handout, because clearly they are hurting for ways to make money at this point.



Herbie the Love Bug! You had to tell me he's coming. I've been concentrating on leveling up my remaining characters, contemplating ending play once they are all maxed out. Now I may have to reconsider continuing to play.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Is anyone else's leaderboards for chapter 2 really off?  I've been playing roughly every 2 hours from 6am to midnight and only have 16,305 points but the #1 spot on my board has 180,000 points and the top 50 spots have between 20K and 50K points.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessS121212 said:


> Is anyone else's leaderboards for chapter 2 really off?  I've been playing roughly every 2 hours from 6am to midnight and only have 16,305 points but the #1 spot on my board has 180,000 points and the top 50 spots have between 20K and 50K points.



mine isn’t. Currently #36 with 17,123. Top player is at 27.7K


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> mine isn’t. Currently #36 with 17,123. Top player is at 27.7K



The top player on my board has 50,360 with me at 16,305. Granted I only have Anna for the frozen characters but all my other characters are mostly at 10. One I believe is 8. But I have mostly played every two hours except at night. I am 343rd. Lol


----------



## mara512

PrincessS121212 said:


> Is anyone else's leaderboards for chapter 2 really off?  I've been playing roughly every 2 hours from 6am to midnight and only have 16,305 points but the #1 spot on my board has 180,000 points and the top 50 spots have between 20K and 50K points.



Leader on mine is just over 33k.  I have just over 14k And I am in 286th.  I have  not been sending out every 2 hours so I would say my board is probably normal.


----------



## Quellman

karmstr112 said:


> Herbie the Love Bug! You had to tell me he's coming. I've been concentrating on leveling up my remaining characters, contemplating ending play once they are all maxed out. Now I may have to reconsider continuing to play.



I have no inside knowledge.  It would be safe to assume that Herbie and Flubber would be movies added in 2030 when they've run out of everything else, and just before the end game  - black cauldron.


----------



## Gorechick

Has anyone had items disappear out of your park?  The Mickey stand that we got with this event is gone from my park. Very strange.


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> Has anyone had items disappear out of your park?  The Mickey stand that we got with this event is gone from my park. Very strange.


Just go buy another one.  The interns would really appreciate that.


----------



## Quellman

Gorechick said:


> Has anyone had items disappear out of your park?  The Mickey stand that we got with this event is gone from my park. Very strange.


Happiness has been leaving at a rapid pace....  


Anyone else just finding this event beyond boring?  There were hardly any side quests for the frozen people, and then hanging out with Rajh is also a quest that sits there and mocks me each day, right above that stupid spork.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> Happiness has been leaving at a rapid pace....
> 
> 
> Anyone else just finding this event beyond boring?  There were hardly any side quests for the frozen people, and then hanging out with Rajh is also a quest that sits there and mocks me each day, right above that stupid spork.




Yes.  Super boring.  Just plug and chug.  No thought required.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Quellman said:


> I have no inside knowledge.  It would be safe to assume that Herbie and Flubber would be movies added in 2030 when they've run out of everything else, and just before the end game  - black cauldron.


Herbie & Flubber will be added once Disney remakes the films. Herbie will be played by an actual self-driving Tesla. No more rigging and special effects there! The classic paint job will be "updated" with a more trendy, fashion-forward, and (of course) marketing friendly design. No more plain, old-fashioned circled 53 and racing stripes! 

Flubber will be rewritten to change the meaning of the name. No longer Flying Rubber, it will be an acronym for Fake Laser Using Bouncing Balls to Equalize Relativity or some such nonsense.


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> Happiness has been leaving at a rapid pace....
> 
> 
> Anyone else just finding this event beyond boring?  There were hardly any side quests for the frozen people, and then hanging out with Rajh is also a quest that sits there and mocks me each day, right above that stupid spork.


Boring content wise. But I don’t mind it. TC are so much less stressful for me (likely as a long-term player). So it’s really easy to not log in all weekend, and still stay caught up.  I collected my last Rajah fabric piece this morning, and not at all stressing to get another concession stand for which I have no room for. I’ll collect enough to get Rajah, then done. Outside of the TC, I’m just collecting the last tokens for Tiana and Dr. F, gumbo is already done and cranking out as many Moana flowers as possible, only doing long token tasks overnight.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Happiness has been leaving at a rapid pace....
> 
> 
> Anyone else just finding this event beyond boring?  There were hardly any side quests for the frozen people, and then hanging out with Rajh is also a quest that sits there and mocks me each day, right above that stupid spork.


So was their lame-as$ response just their way of saying that they have zero intentions of addressing this and are going to simply leave it until people stop whining?  Because clearly "claiming" to have a big picture on how to proceed means that they have zero vision of the future.  Anyone else get the feeling that there is far more wining than planning going on behind the scenes?


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> So was their lame-as$ response just their way of saying that they have zero intentions of addressing this and are going to simply leave it until people stop whining?  Because clearly "claiming" to have a big picture on how to proceed means that they have zero vision of the future.  Anyone else get the feeling that there is far more wining than planning going on behind the scenes?



Not a very nice way to talk about your co-workers.  

Actually I using this to up my post count it this thread since I am way behind most of you.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

supernova said:


> So was their lame-as$ response just their way of saying that they have zero intentions of addressing this and are going to simply leave it until people stop whining?  Because clearly "claiming" to have a big picture on how to proceed means that they have zero vision of the future.  Anyone else get the feeling that there is far more wining than planning going on behind the scenes?


Whining  or wining ? I've always suspected you and your co-workers of CTWI - Changing Things While Impaired.


----------



## supernova

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Whining  or wining ? I've always suspected you and your co-workers of CTWI - Changing Things While Impaired.


Oh trust me sir... most (all?) of our decisions here are the direct result of far too much alcohol during working hours.  Bottoms up!


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

supernova said:


> Oh trust me sir... most (all?) of our decisions here are the direct result of far too much alcohol during working hours.  Bottoms up!


The Grumpy Fiasco could only have been the result of a drinking game. Perhaps "drink anytime the need for land is mentioned anywhere"?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Oh trust me sir... most (all?) of our decisions here are the direct result of far too much alcohol during working hours.  Bottoms up!


----------



## Windwaker4444

You guys are funny!  As someone wise once said, "When in Rome..."  Wine it is for the remainder of the TC.


----------



## Hoodie

It is so lovely to not participate in an event.  I just welcomed Timothy.  Just leveling current characters and plugging along.  I decided I'm just going to level up what I have, finish whatever is left in the story line, and then end it.  That's realistically at least 3 months away, just for leveling characters.  Unless the next "event" group is something I am DYING to have, I'm going to ignore that too.  I'm just going to plug along and finish what I have.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> It is so lovely to not participate in an event.  I just welcomed Timothy.  Just leveling current characters and plugging along.  I decided I'm just going to level up what I have, finish whatever is left in the story line, and then end it.  That's realistically at least 3 months away, just for leveling characters.  Unless the next "event" group is something I am DYING to have, I'm going to ignore that too.  I'm just going to plug along and finish what I have.


You're taking me back.  Right now Ringmaster and Timothy are resting home at level 10, and I'm just one flag away from being able to retire Dumbo too.


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> It is so lovely to not participate in an event.  I just welcomed Timothy.  Just leveling current characters and plugging along.  I decided I'm just going to level up what I have, finish whatever is left in the story line, and then end it.  That's realistically at least 3 months away, just for leveling characters.  Unless the next "event" group is something I am DYING to have, I'm going to ignore that too.  I'm just going to plug along and finish what I have.



Sounds like a good way to play. I have a morbid curiosity for the next update, but think I’ll be doing the same.  My LeFoe will finish leveling to 10 in a few minutes and then I’m only down to Dumbo and I consider that as finishing leveling *all* the characters! Obviously still have Moana characters, but they so screwed up their items, especially the flowers, that I really don’t consider them part of the game I’ve been playing and not worth jumping thru the hoops required to finish them.

*EDIT: *LeFoe is officially done and sent home!



supernova said:


> You're taking me back.  Right now Ringmaster and Timothy are resting home at level 10, and I'm just one flag away from being able to retire Dumbo too.



*Congrats*, in advance! I’m also just down to Dumbo, but think you’ll have me beat by at least a week. Parachutes  won’t be a problem finishing. I’ve actually wasted to much time collecting them this week, because I got so use to doing them to finish Timothy earlier in the week. Currently 70/100 parachutes, 29/50 Flags and 11/30 ears hats.


----------



## Peachkins

Hoodie said:


> It is so lovely to not participate in an event.  I just welcomed Timothy.  Just leveling current characters and plugging along.  I decided I'm just going to level up what I have, finish whatever is left in the story line, and then end it.  That's realistically at least 3 months away, just for leveling characters.  Unless the next "event" group is something I am DYING to have, I'm going to ignore that too.  I'm just going to plug along and finish what I have.



I'm leaning towards this method of playing as well. I'm really only doing the Tower Challenge because I'm a cat lover, lol. I'm honestly struggling to think of any new groups of characters we don't already have that I would care much about.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Sounds like a good way to play. I have a morbid curiosity for the next update, but think I’ll be doing the same.  My LeFoe will finish leveling to 10 in a few minutes and then I’m only down to Dumbo and I consider that as finishing leveling *all* the characters! Obviously still have Moana characters, but they so screwed up their items, especially the flowers, that I really don’t consider them part of the game I’ve been playing and not worth jumping thru the hoops required to finish them.
> 
> *EDIT: *LeFoe is officially done and sent home!
> *Congrats*, in advance! I’m also just down to Dumbo, but think you’ll have me beat by at least a week. Parachutes  won’t be a problem finishing. I’ve actually wasted to much time collecting them this week, because I got so use to doing them to finish Timothy earlier in the week. Currently 70/100 parachutes, 29/50 Flags and 11/30 ears hats.


I’m a little behind both of you, just sent Dumbo to level 9, but LaFou has been at home for a few weeks now. But I still have Tiana and Dr. F to get to 10, and obviously all the Moana group. 

I’m in the morbid curiosity group too. Right now I’m taking it easy and trying to make the game enjoyable again at least from my perspective. But I have a strong feeling with the stress level add of the next challenge that will be my final straw too.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> I’m a little behind both of you, just sent Dumbo to level 9, but LaFou has been at home for a few weeks now. But I still have Tiana and Dr. F to get to 10, and obviously all the Moana group.
> 
> I’m in the morbid curiosity group too. Right now I’m taking it easy and trying to make the game enjoyable again at least from my perspective. But I have a strong feeling with the stress level add of the next challenge that will be my final straw too.



Yeah, it will be interesting what changes they make in update 31 and I’m actually more interested in how they will try to spin some of it. I blame this board for making me continue this game, because I probably would have quit long ago if it weren’t for it. I’d miss the conversation and people on this thread much more than the game. 

In other news I did see Aladdin Wednesday night and thought it was actually a decent movie. May have felt differently if I had bought a regular ticket, but since I can see up to 3 movies a week, it was well worth it. Only thing that bugged me, and I don’t consider this a spoiler, is the technique they used to speed up some of the action.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *Congrats*, in advance! I’m also just down to Dumbo, but think you’ll have me beat by at least a week. Parachutes  won’t be a problem finishing. I’ve actually wasted to much time collecting them this week, because I got so use to doing them to finish Timothy earlier in the week. Currently 70/100 parachutes, 29/50 Flags and 11/30 ears hats.


Thanks!  To one of my original points, it took me nearly a week to get the last ear hat token.  Flags were a bit easier, and I wound up getting the final two during the same collection.


----------



## Aces86

Peachkins said:


> I'm leaning towards this method of playing as well. I'm really only doing the Tower Challenge because I'm a cat lover, lol. I'm honestly struggling to think of any new groups of characters we don't already have that I would care much about.



Aristocats? Lol


----------



## Peachkins

Aces86 said:


> Aristocats? Lol



 I've actually never seen that one, but I would totally try to collect all of them.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> You're taking me back.  Right now Ringmaster and Timothy are resting home at level 10, and I'm just one flag away from being able to retire Dumbo too.


You are ahead of me.  Still need 43 flags and 20 ears.  I really liked that group.  I feel like the chests pretty much took care of Ringmaster and Timothy for me.  It was a nice break from the normal grind.  Interns did a good job with them.  Omg...what did I just say!?!  Oh yeah, it's wine week.  That explains it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, it will be interesting what changes they make in update 31 and I’m actually more interested in how they will try to spin some of it. I blame this board for making me continue this game, because I probably would have quit long ago if it weren’t for it. I’d miss the conversation and people on this thread much more than the game.
> 
> In other news I did see Aladdin Wednesday night and thought it was actually a decent movie. May have felt differently if I had bought a regular ticket, but since I can see up to 3 movies a week, it was well worth it. Only thing that bugged me, and I don’t consider this a spoiler, is the technique they used to speed up some of the action.


Wait a sec, are you saying it was "decent" because you didn't actually pay for it?  Not sure if that counts as a solid review or not. (no reason for the penguin other than he's pretty cute)


----------



## Windwaker4444

Have there always been so many emojis to pick between?  Oooooo I'm gonna have fun with this!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Wait a sec, are you saying it was "decent" because you didn't actually pay for it?  Not sure if that counts as a solid review or not. (no reason for the penguin other than he's pretty cute)


 No, I’m saying it was decent because I though it was decent. That said, if I had spent $17 ($11 + $6 drink) I woulda preferred waiting to rent it and fair or not I woulda judged it differently. Really miss not having a second run theater around me anymore, because Aladdin is the perfect kind of move for them.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Have there always been so many emojis to pick between?  Oooooo I'm gonna have fun with this!!!





Nope, they added most of them with the site update. Think I’m gonna use  on s fairly regular basis from now on.


----------



## Aces86

Peachkins said:


> I've actually never seen that one, but I would totally try to collect all of them.



It’s really cute! You should try to find it and watch it!


----------



## mmmears

Windwaker4444 said:


> Have there always been so many emojis to pick between?  Oooooo I'm gonna have fun with this!!!



Nope.  They appeared after the boards were shut down last weekend and upgraded.  So many more options now.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Game Stats: (just because I felt like sharing)

Characters:
Rajah - In process of collecting
Sultan - collecting for 5

The Ringmaster - ready for 10
Dumbo - collecting for 8
Timothy Q. Mouse - ready for 9

LeFou - collecting for 10

Prince Naveen - ready for 10
Charlotte La Bouff - collecting for 10
Dr. Facillier - moving to 7 now
Mama Odie - ready for 10

Sina - ready for 9
Moana - collecting for 7
Maui - collecting for 6
Hei Hei - collecting for 6
Chief Tui - ready for 7
Gramma Tala - ready for 6
Pua - collecting for 8

SIDE NOTE - for all the people that say ready for, it's probably not true.  Once I level up someone I'm back to collecting hundreds of whatever that main token is for that character set.

Tower Challenge:
Bell Shaped Tokens - 25/25
Ripped Pants Tokens - 25/25
Rajah Ears Tokens - 0/25
EC 9,478


----------



## PrincessP

The smiley/happiness issue is still a burr in my side. Absolutely absurd. It is like they know the writing is on the wall so they plan to drive as many users away as possible before shutting down the game. (ha!  My device typoed an “i” in place of the “o” in possible....which is unfortunately also appropriate). 


Stats:
Dumbo lvl 9. 21/30 ears, 41/50 flags. 
Timothy ready for 10
Maxed on bundles. 

Sina/Tui -lvl 9
Pua - lvl 7
The rest - lvl 6

And now Rajah

@Windwaker4444 - Do any of the other PatF characters have cute lengthy tasks?  I took Mama Odie out of storage to nap when I saw you mention that task. I was in such a hurry to just send them all home that I never took time to watch them on tasks along the way.   Hee hee. I like all the new emoticons, too!


----------



## AJGolden1013

So now I just need to level up Moana.  I hope they add all the princesses.  It just looks cool to me.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> The smiley/happiness issue is still a burr in my side. Absolutely absurd. It is like they know the writing is on the wall so they plan to drive as many users away as possible before shutting down the game. (ha!  My device typoed an “i” in place of the “o” in possible....which is unfortunately also appropriate).
> 
> 
> Stats:
> Dumbo lvl 9. 21/30 ears, 41/50 flags.
> Timothy ready for 10
> Maxed on bundles.
> 
> Sina/Tui -lvl 9
> Pua - lvl 7
> The rest - lvl 6
> 
> And now Rajah
> 
> @Windwaker4444 - Do any of the other PatF characters have cute lengthy tasks?  I took Mama Odie out of storage to nap when I saw you mention that task. I was in such a hurry to just send them all home that I never took time to watch them on tasks along the way.   Hee hee. I like all the new emoticons, too!


I looked but couldn't find any PatF characters that had cute tasks that were at least 8 hrs.  That's kinda my guideline for older characters with no current purpose.  I love to have the characters doing things during down times.  Makes me smile.  A lot of the animations are pretty cute.  If you discover any more, please let me know.    ( only because I got a new kitten last Monday!)


----------



## Windwaker4444

Everyone ready for phase 3 of the TC?  I unlocked the Grilled Cheese Concession today.  Anyone know if that is also a Pixar/Toy Story type concession?  I haven't been to the parks in quite awhile so I wasn't sure.  Someone told me that the pop tart looking one is from Toy Story Land.  Gotta have an authentic park...you know...to build up happiness....ha ha ha...sorry, just cracked myself up!!  Happiness...ha ha ha....

Okay all sarcasm aside, I think my little kids are still happy regardless of what the meter says.  They are still skipping around, eating turkey legs and wearing crazy hats.  So take that cruel unfair happiness meter!!!  You can't judge me or my cute little park visitors!!  My park is happy...even though there aren't any restrooms.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> So now I just need to level up Moana.  I hope they add all the princesses.  It just looks cool to me.View attachment 405348


I know most people hate the costumes, but I also like the princesses hanging out together.  Unfortunately, it messes up the 12 hr Tale as Old as Time for BatB and the 24 hr LM (can't remember the name)  tasks I always have running.  And of course, Cinderella has to be on Main Street greeting guests at all times.  It's too cute how kids gather around her and Prince Charming.  But it is fun to see everyone once in awhile when they are on breaks.

I don't hate the costumes, just kinda indifferent to them.  Can take them or leave them.  But they can be fun if they have a purpose.  For example, I try to keep Mickey in his sorcerers costume so he can run Fantasmic.  I really like that animation.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Everyone ready for phase 3 of the TC?  I unlocked the Grilled Cheese Concession today.  Anyone know if that is also a Pixar/Toy Story type concession?  I haven't been to the parks in quite awhile so I wasn't sure.  Someone told me that the pop tart looking one is from Toy Story Land.  Gotta have an authentic park...you know...to build up happiness....ha ha ha...sorry, just cracked myself up!!  Happiness...ha ha ha....


The grilled cheese in in reference to Woodys Lunch Box concession in Toy Story Land at WDW. Haven’t tried it yet but heard it’s pretty good.


----------



## PrincessP

KPach525 said:


> The grilled cheese in in reference to Woodys Lunch Box concession in Toy Story Land at WDW. Haven’t tried it yet but heard it’s pretty good.



And

@Windwaker4444 

Yes. Woody’s lunchbox has it. I enjoyed it in September. It was quite good. I prefer no condiments on my sandwiches, but I needed to do a super quick order (no special requests)  to eat fast and then get on SDD just before park close. It wasn’t mayo....but something else creamy they added. I think a cream cheese?  Anyway, it was delicious.


----------



## PrincessP

@Windwaker4444  - Congrats on the kitten!  So sweet.


----------



## Arundal

We have been on the 3rd section what a little over 2 hours and the lead person has nearly 35,000 on the lead board already. Geez what am I doing wrong, just playing normally and not cheating. Or are these people using hot cocoa and gems like crazy?  I have what about 1,500 lol

Edit: by the time I went back they were at over 50,000,


----------



## KimRonRufus

Windwaker4444 said:


> I know most people hate the costumes, but I also like the princesses hanging out together.  Unfortunately, it messes up the 12 hr Tale as Old as Time for BatB and the 24 hr LM (can't remember the name)  tasks I always have running.  And of course, Cinderella has to be on Main Street greeting guests at all times.  It's too cute how kids gather around her and Prince Charming.  But it is fun to see everyone once in awhile when they are on breaks.
> 
> I don't hate the costumes, just kinda indifferent to them.  Can take them or leave them.  But they can be fun if they have a purpose.  For example, I try to keep Mickey in his sorcerers costume so he can run Fantasmic.  I really like that animation.


Is there any benefit to Mickey's sorcerer costume? I don't have it yet, just wondering. Also, Mickey's tuxedo outfit. Is that worth the gems?


----------



## tasmith1993

I completed the first 2 chapters and got the concession stands (which I haven’t done for the last few TC) so I am hopeful that I’ll finish this one off. I am up to a little over 27k EC, so only need just under 8k EC to get Rajah. 

Managed to get enough gems for the Sultan too, but now I’m down to 13 for the next event  guess I won’t be doing too well for it. I’ll see what I can earn enough gems for but I’m not going to be too upset on missing out on stuff anymore.


----------



## Arundal

tasmith1993 said:


> I completed the first 2 chapters and got the concession stands (which I haven’t done for the last few TC) so I am hopeful that I’ll finish this one off. I am up to a little over 27k EC, so only need just under 8k EC to get Rajah.
> 
> Managed to get enough gems for the Sultan too, but now I’m down to 13 for the next event  guess I won’t be doing too well for it. I’ll see what I can earn enough gems for but I’m not going to be too upset on missing out on stuff anymore.



I already got the other two items for Rajar and feel comfortable I will get him. I don’t play constantly. I also got enough gems to get Sultan. So rebuilding my gems by the daily free two, parade and leveling toons lots were ready for 10.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KimRonRufus said:


> Is there any benefit to Mickey's sorcerer costume? I don't have it yet, just wondering. Also, Mickey's tuxedo outfit. Is that worth the gems?


I like Mickey's Sorcerer costume because of the Fantasmic animation.  If you don't have Fantasmic, don't waste your time or gems.  Never got Mickey's tux. Waiting for it to serve a purpose.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> We have been on the 3rd section what a little over 2 hours and the lead person has nearly 35,000 on the lead board already. Geez what am I doing wrong, just playing normally and not cheating. Or are these people using hot cocoa and gems like crazy?  I have what about 1,500 lol
> 
> Edit: by the time I went back they were at over 50,000,


There are serious cheaters out there.  One hour into it this morning, number 1 on my board had 56k.  Seriously..what the heck!?!


----------



## Windwaker4444

tasmith1993 said:


> I completed the first 2 chapters and got the concession stands (which I haven’t done for the last few TC) so I am hopeful that I’ll finish this one off. I am up to a little over 27k EC, so only need just under 8k EC to get Rajah.
> 
> Managed to get enough gems for the Sultan too, but now I’m down to 13 for the next event  guess I won’t be doing too well for it. I’ll see what I can earn enough gems for but I’m not going to be too upset on missing out on stuff anymore.


Congrats!!  Definitely sounds like you'll get Rajah.  I'm right there with you.  I have a little over 200 gems, but I've noticed my parades have been paying off lately.  Although, I don't think 200 gems was enough to buy anything worthwhile.  So, I'll be fighting the struggle right along side with you next event. (Omg...I love this guy!!l  He pretty much forces you to smile)


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> @Windwaker4444  - Congrats on the kitten!  So sweet.


Thx.  It's crazy how a kitten makes everything old bright and shiny again.  She keeps taking things (socks, toys, etc) and hides them under my hamper and I die a little inside because it's so unbelieveably (sp?) cute.  Then she tries to stop me from going to her secret stash of items, even though they are in plain sight. Everyone should have a kitten.  The world would be a much happier place.  Although...I had to replace my Memorial/July4 tablecloth because she chewed though it...that wasn't so cute!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Just to silly vent...they finally have a concession I really want (all the wishable ones -they are pretty cute) and all I get is more EC.  Just my luck.  I understood Mickey ( he was the cutest I think, and Minnie ( although her wink was kinda strange) , but what the heck is it now?  Seriously...what is it supposed to be?  I know it says "Mickey Ice-Cream Wishable Stand" but it looks a little horror movie to me.  Kinda like Mickey with a blue tinted Jason mask on.  Ok...I feel better now.  Even though I just hit milestone 2 and still only got EC.  I had a 50/50 chance on 2 chests and only got EC?!?  I seriously have bad luck.  Hope you guys are doing better!!!


----------



## supernova

About 1,000 EC away from getting the dumb tiger to stop staring at me from the task book.


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> So now I just need to level up Moana.  I hope they add all the princesses.  It just looks cool to me.


I suppose they'll have to add something there for Vanelope, too, at some point.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just to silly vent...they finally have a concession I really want (all the wishable ones -they are pretty cute) and all I get is more EC.  Just my luck.  I understood Mickey ( he was the cutest I think, and Minnie ( although her wink was kinda strange) , but what the heck is it now?  Seriously...what is it supposed to be?  I know it says "Mickey Ice-Cream Wishable Stand" but it looks a little horror movie to me.  Kinda like Mickey with a blue tinted Jason mask on.  Ok...I feel better now.  Even though I just hit milestone 2 and still only got EC.  I had a 50/50 chance on 2 chests and only got EC?!?  I seriously have bad luck.  Hope you guys are doing better!!!


Same for the first two stands.  I finally got this one with alien Mickey on top.  Not sure what the hell it is, but happy to have one all the same.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> The grilled cheese in in reference to Woodys Lunch Box concession in Toy Story Land at WDW. Haven’t tried it yet but heard it’s pretty good.



I have had it and it is pretty good - their tomato soup is rather tasty too so solid lunch to get that and dip it in the tomato soup.  The pastry snack is from there too and they are tasty (not the cheapest though).  Also like the adult lemonade there (but not expecting to see that in the game


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have had it and it is pretty good - their tomato soup is rather tasty too so solid lunch to get that and dip it in the tomato soup.  The pastry snack is from there too and they are tasty (not the cheapest though).  Also like the adult lemonade there (but not expecting to see that in the game


While the adult lemonade might not ever be IN the game, many of the game components are clearly the result of quite a few of those tasty libations.


----------



## hopemax

I spent this weekend, including Friday at our local Comic Con, so I am a bit behind in my IOS game.  I am a lot behind in my Windows game, because we were out of the house for 12 hours.  I should still get Rajah in my IOS game, but I'm not sure about in my Windows. I only got the concession stand with my last collection in Chapter 2.  And then I couldn't start chapter 3 until 7PM last night.  My happiness is atrocious in that game too.  But it is the only game I got any of the wishables stands (2 Mickeys).

BTW, if you ever get to see Zachary Levi (Flynn Rider, Chuck, and some new DC movie...) in person, do it.  He's awesome.


----------



## LeCras

Welcomed Rajah a few hours ago. I doubt I'll get enough EC to level him up, but I'll keep collecting when I can anyway.


----------



## figment_jii

Windwaker4444 said:


> Just to silly vent...they finally have a concession I really want (all the wishable ones -they are pretty cute) and all I get is more EC.  Just my luck.  I understood Mickey ( he was the cutest I think, and Minnie ( although her wink was kinda strange) , but what the heck is it now?  Seriously...what is it supposed to be?  I know it says "Mickey Ice-Cream Wishable Stand" but it looks a little horror movie to me.  Kinda like Mickey with a blue tinted Jason mask on.  Ok...I feel better now.  Even though I just hit milestone 2 and still only got EC.  I had a 50/50 chance on 2 chests and only got EC?!?  I seriously have bad luck.  Hope you guys are doing better!!!


There was also a snack/treat set of Wishables.  It's actually pretty cute in person...


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> There was also a snack/treat set of Wishables.  It's actually pretty cute in person...


OK.  As a 40-something year old male, I have zero issue with saying that I don't have a CLUE what the hell a wishable is.  And I'm happy for it.


----------



## figment_jii

supernova said:


> OK.  As a 40-something year old male, I have zero issue with saying that I don't have a CLUE what the hell a wishable is.  And I'm happy for it.


It's basically a small stuffed toy.  Think like a Beanie Baby (or a more recent example, a Tsum Tsum).


----------



## karmstr112

supernova said:


> About 1,000 EC away from getting the dumb tiger to stop staring at me from the task book.



I'm 7,000 away from only having the Duck staring at me.


----------



## mmmears

figment_jii said:


> It's basically a small stuffed toy.  Think like a Beanie Baby (or a more recent example, a Tsum Tsum).



Thank you.  I had no idea what everyone was talking about.


----------



## dwtootles

hopemax said:


> I spent this weekend, including Friday at our local Comic Con.
> 
> BTW, if you ever get to see Zachary Levi (Flynn Rider, Chuck, and some new DC movie...) in person, do it.  He's awesome.



I was at the same Con this weekend.  I met Patrick Warburton (Pull the lever Kronk . . . Wroooooonnnnngg Levvveeeerrr)


----------



## supernova

dwtootles said:


> I was at the same Con this weekend.  I met Patrick Warburton (Pull the lever Kronk . . . Wroooooonnnnngg Levvveeeerrr)


Awesome!  He's someone whose autograph I am still missing.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> Welcomed Rajah a few hours ago. I doubt I'll get enough EC to level him up, but I'll keep collecting when I can anyway.


Remember that, as you are purchasing his tokens towards level two, NOT to get the first common token, the goblet thingie.  If you're not going to be able to get the 10,000 EC to get the stupid tiger to 2, then the token will change to the lamps once the Tower Challenge is over. Just buy the second and third tokens, and then save up your EC towards the gem conversion at the end.


----------



## mara512

mmmears said:


> Thank you.  I had no idea what everyone was talking about.



Me either glad I wasn’t alone


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Remember that, as you are purchasing his tokens towards level two, NOT to get the first common token, the goblet thingie.  If you're not going to be able to get the 10,000 EC to get the stupid tiger to 2, then the token will change to the lamps once the Tower Challenge is over. Just buy the second and third tokens, and then save up your EC towards the gem conversion at the end.



Can’t remember, but don’t the TCs only give the crumby 1 or 2 gem conversions?

Playing this one much more casually, especially over the weekend, but should be welcoming Rajah when I get the 2K progression reward in the next 2-4 hours.

Getting closer to finishing Dumbo and am currently at 38/50 flags and 17/30 ear hats. Then it’s just waiting for then next update to decide what to do next! Won’t miss that for the world because I have a feeling it’s gonna be a big  show.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Made a rookie move tonight.  I was all excited when I bought the last token for Rajah.  Then I realized I'm still 2500 ec away from the big welcome.  I literally heard the "wah wah wah" in my ears.  Guess it just means 1 more day of Tower fun.  ( Total rookie move...)


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Can’t remember, but don’t the TCs only give the crumby 1 or 2 gem conversions?
> 
> Playing this one much more casually, especially over the weekend, but should be welcoming Rajah when I get the 2K progression reward in the next 2-4 hours.
> 
> Getting closer to finishing Dumbo and am currently at 38/50 flags and 17/30 ear hats. Then it’s just waiting for then next update to decide what to do next! Won’t miss that for the world because I have a feeling it’s gonna be a big  show.


TC's have horrible conversion rates.  Save yourself the heartache...just assume you'll get nothing, then you'll be happy about the crappy 1 gem you get later.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Can’t remember, but don’t the TCs only give the crumby 1 or 2 gem conversions?
> 
> Playing this one much more casually, especially over the weekend, but should be welcoming Rajah when I get the 2K progression reward in the next 2-4 hours.
> 
> Getting closer to finishing Dumbo and am currently at 38/50 flags and 17/30 ear hats. Then it’s just waiting for then next update to decide what to do next! Won’t miss that for the world because I have a feeling it’s gonna be a big  show.


And ...you are beating me at Dumbo.  Still need 28 flags and 7 ears.  I know I said it before, but I really liked how smooth the Dumbo group was.  Hope they treat more content in the same fashion in the future.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> TC's have horrible conversion rates.  Save yourself the heartache...just assume you'll get nothing, then you'll be happy about the crappy 1 gem you get later.



That’s always my approach for TCs.



Windwaker4444 said:


> And ...you are beating me at Dumbo.  Still need 28 flags and 7 ears.  I know I said it before, but I really liked how smooth the Dumbo group was.  Hope they treat more content in the same fashion in the future.


Yeah, the Dumbo characters were handled great, but feel like they’re the exception to the rule. Feels like everything they’ve done the last few months is about making us log in more often for less. Have a feeling they are gonna continue the awful Moana approach.  My guess is with a few minor tweaks to “improve things” in the new update. Problem is I think their idea of improvement varies greatly from ours.


----------



## Aces86

Woke up this morning and everyone had just started their tasks I sent them on last night! I could use some hot cocoas too! So annoying. I sent in a ticket.


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> Made a rookie move tonight.  I was all excited when I bought the last token for Rajah.  Then I realized I'm still 2500 ec away from the big welcome.  I literally heard the "wah wah wah" in my ears.  Guess it just means 1 more day of Tower fun.  ( Total rookie move...)



I have all the tokens as well but collecting the 2,500 EC. But been playing this as always casually so down to the end,


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welcoming Raja now ... Likely not get enough EC to level to two but hopefully at least max out the 2nd and 3rd tokens to level him up shortly after event ends

Still don't have enough gems for Sultan though so guess I won't get him.  Oh well.  Don't have the ring master either


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Can’t remember, but don’t the TCs only give the crumby 1 or 2 gem conversions?
> 
> Playing this one much more casually, especially over the weekend, but should be welcoming Rajah when I get the 2K progression reward in the next 2-4 hours.


I know the conversion for the Tower Challenge is much lower, but I don't think it's held to just 1 or 2 gems.  It's just that the currency-to-gem ratio is much much higher for currency.  I would just hate to waste all of the EC on a useless token and then not reach the crazy 10,000 EC to level the stupid tiger to 2.  I'll take the gem, rather than fall 1,000 short of the level-up.  For now, I have all five of the second and third token, and I'm going to see how far I can get in EC.  If I make it to 12,000, then I might consider.  Otherwise, I'll just take my gems and use my crazy abundance of magic to start the level-up.  Lamps are easy enough to come by, once we switch back over.


----------



## Cherry Limeade

I think the conversion is 5000 EC : 1 gem

At least that's what I got last tower challenge.


----------



## supernova

Cherry Limeade said:


> I think the conversion is 5000 EC : 1 gem
> 
> At least that's what I got last tower challenge.


Looking forward to my one or two gems, then.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I know the conversion for the Tower Challenge is much lower, but I don't think it's held to just 1 or 2 gems.  It's just that the currency-to-gem ratio is much much higher for currency.  I would just hate to waste all of the EC on a useless token and then not reach the crazy 10,000 EC to level the stupid tiger to 2.  I'll take the gem, rather than fall 1,000 short of the level-up.  For now, I have all five of the second and third token, and I'm going to see how far I can get in EC.  If I make it to 12,000, then I might consider.  Otherwise, I'll just take my gems and use my crazy abundance of magic to start the level-up.  Lamps are easy enough to come by, once we switch back over.



I hear you. It’s just so incredibly stupid that they charge 10K *just* to level to 2. Makes it relatively worthless to level characters up unless you know you could make a few K more. Also makes the last few days of the TCs, after you get the 5 items, relatively worthless. They should just let us buy as many items as we want and build up a surplus and level after the TC ends. Obviously they would never do that because it would be beneficial to the players. Who knows make the price go up 25 or 50 EC every time you buy extra items, beyond the 5 needed for level 2?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I hear you. It’s just so incredibly stupid that they charge 10K *just* to level to 2. Makes it relatively worthless to level characters up unless you know you could make a few K more. Also makes the last few days of the TCs, after you get the 5 items, relatively worthless. They should just let us buy as many items as we want and build up a surplus and level after the TC ends. Obviously they would never do that because it would be beneficial to the players. Who knows make the price go up 25 or 50 EC every time you buy extra items, beyond the 5 needed for level 2?



Also protects them from giving away very many gems as they do in regular events even with only giving us one or two.


----------



## supernova

One TC collection away from picking up the third and final concession stand.  After that, I'm good to switch to casual mode.  I already have all ten of the second and third tokens, so there is nothing else to achieve.  I was able to build up 47 cocoas going into the third round, and they have really helped me for this round to get to the 52,000 points.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> One TC collection away from picking up the third and final concession stand.  After that, I'm good to switch to casual mode.  I already have all ten of the second and third tokens, so there is nothing else to achieve.  I was able to build up 47 cocoas going into the third round, and they have really helped me for this round to get to the 52,000 points.



I'm far behind you, but got Rajah so I'm happy and shifting into an even more casual mode.  I have tons of cocoas because I am not playing enough to need them, but I have absolutely used a bunch to get where I am.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> I'm far behind you, but got Rajah so I'm happy and shifting into an even more casual mode.  I have tons of cocoas because I am not playing enough to need them, but I have absolutely used a bunch to get where I am.



I welcomed Rajah this morning but not playing enough to have five of the two tokens but I will get a few probably hats in the morning. I will finish the last concession in the next collection or two. Been playing mostly casually And leveling.


----------



## hopemax

Have Rajah in both games.   IOS, I am 4 or 5 collections away from having the concession stand.  Have the tokens for level 2.  Windows, I am still earning EC to buy the tokens for level 2.  I'm also about 9 collections away from the concession stand.  Since I plan on sleeping, that won't happen.

Since Patrick Warburton was mentioned (who we did not see due to scheduling conflict)... Ming-Na Wen (Mulan, Melinda May on Agents of Shield) was also at the Con, although I only saw half of her panel (left to go see George Takei while he is still with us).  All better uses of my time than staying at home babysitting my Windows game.


----------



## squirrel

The tower challenge has disappeared for me.  I remember having a problem before and I sent a character home that needed to be out to play.  This time I know I haven't sent any characters home but then there were 3 in there that shouldn't have been.  I have added them back but will have to restart the game to see if the Tower returns.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I could use some help with Rajah.  I am about 3K EC away from being able to welcome Rajah and I don't think it is possible for me to earn before the event ends.  Will I have an option at the end to spend gems on the balance of whatever I need?  I am thinking no.  Does anyone remember how many gems it costs to refresh characters when you are out of refreshes?  I see that it is 8 gems to speed through the 2 hours itself, which I could do.  I currently have just over 60 gems and I am trying avoid purchasing gems.  Do I have a chance at Rajah at this point?


----------



## mara512

Welcomed Rajah and in probably 4 more rounds I will have enough points for the last concessions stand.  Fortunately this TC I accumulated enough cocoas to be able to hit the 52,000.


----------



## McNs

I welcomed Rajah with about 12 hours to go. I wasn’t sure for quite a while if I was going to get him - missing a lot of the characters from rounds 1 & 2, but had close to a full set for round 3.

My biggest issue has been cocoas - this week I have been getting 1 a day, maybe 2 on a good day. I’ve had more pop ups asking me to buy cocoas than I have actually received.


----------



## supernova

McNs said:


> I welcomed Rajah with about 12 hours to go. I wasn’t sure for quite a while if I was going to get him - missing a lot of the characters from rounds 1 & 2, but had close to a full set for round 3.
> 
> My biggest issue has been cocoas - this week I have been getting 1 a day, maybe 2 on a good day. I’ve had more pop ups asking me to buy cocoas than I have actually received.


The reduced the number of characters that could bring back cocoa and -- gasp --- introduced a new feature to _purchase_ cocoa???  Shocking!  Crooks.


----------



## mara512

Got the Tiger tail concession stand.  I know there is no way I am leveling Rajah to 2 so now I am hoping for the 15 gems on the leaderboard. I keep bouncing in and out of the top 50.


----------



## squirrel

I doubt I will be getting the Tiger Tail Shake Stand.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I can’t believe I’m asking this......do we know what’s happening with update 31?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got the last concession stand with 3 hours go.  Wont' get the Sultan, but oh well

I see they have unlocked a new costume for Bo Peep - need fabric for her:
- button fabric is 400 elixer each - need 30 of them
- Blue scallop fabric is just from mini-challenges I guess (they said the first one will start today) - need 30 of them

also need 15 ear hats


----------



## hopemax

PSA:  Once the remaining event time drops below an hour, bring out all your Aladdin characters and send them on their 1 hour tasks for Lamps.  Or you could do it now, and then just don't click on their checkmarks.  DON'T send Rajah on his 4 hour task until you level him to 2.

Still not sure what to do about the Sultan.  In IOS, I have 615 gems.  Enough to get him, but if another event starts soon, I won't have the 700 gems I need for that.  But with new Toy Story 4 permanent content unlocking, maybe they will delay a limited time event (ha ha ha).  Or maybe I care more about the Sultan than the new event.  I know some people think it will be Pocahontas because she is a Princess with a comfy costume that hasn't been released yet.  I don't know if I'd rather have Flit or Meeko over Sultan.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The reduced the number of characters that could bring back cocoa and -- gasp --- introduced a new feature to _purchase_ cocoa???  Shocking!  Crooks.



*Crooks?* Those are features to help improve the game and make it more enjoyable! You read this thread right? At least one post on each page has someone complaint about the game being way to easy and want things to be more complicated. That’s why they made cocoa harder to get, added a premium character to TC, changed the happiness system making it harder to stay Ecstatic and made it tougher to collect Hibiscus flowers for Moana characters. All welcomed changes that we should be thanking the interns for every day! *Can’t wait for update 31 to find out what other welcomed changes get made! *


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got the last concession stand with 3 hours go.  Wont' get the Sultan, but oh well
> 
> I see they have unlocked a new costume for Bo Peep - need fabric for her:
> - button fabric is 400 elixer each - need 30 of them
> - Blue scallop fabric is just from mini-challenges I guess (they said the first one will start today) - need 30 of them
> 
> also need 15 ear hats



Sorry to hear to won’t get Sultan and surprised you got the last concession. Grats on that.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Sorry to hear to won’t get Sultan and surprised you got the last concession. Grats on that.



I’m sure he got Rajah, unless he couldn’t play for a few days early on, if he did get the final concession. If he didn’t get the Sultan it woulda been s personal choice, or he just didn’t have the gems. 

I decided to pass on getting the Sultan, the first character I won’t have now, for personal reasons. I’m sure their money grabs will bring in more revenue from newer players, but they are making it so long time players, like myself, realize how pointless characters/attractions are. 6 months ago I woulda bought the Sultan or whatever premium attraction from Moana I didn’t get the last event the second they were available. Due to their greed I just don’t care now.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I’m sure he got Rajah, unless he couldn’t play for a few days early on, if he did get the final concession. If he didn’t get the Sultan it woulda been s personal choice, or he just didn’t have the gems.
> 
> I decided to pass on getting the Sultan, the first character I won’t have now, for personal reasons. I’m sure their money grabs will bring in more revenue from newer players, but they are making it so long time players, like myself, realize how pointless characters/attractions are. 6 months ago I woulda bought the Sultan or whatever premium attraction from Moana I didn’t get the last event the second they were available. Due to their greed I just don’t care now.



Due to leveling toon I had enough gems for Sultan, I would not have paid cash for him. Played TC casually and still got Rajah and the various concessions. I only spend cash if it was a group of characters I missed and have most of them now with exception of gem characters. I get them a little at a time.


----------



## Arundal

Shame they picked the Trophy Event for this Leadership board. Back to leveling characters and playing casually. I really don’t like collecting Trophies and it is for 1 cloth. I Think thAt is awful and only for top 50, why bother not worth my time. I will get what comes along for this one.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Due to leveling toon I had enough gems for Sultan, I would not have paid cash for him. Played TC casually and still got Rajah and the various concessions. I only spend cash if it was a group of characters I missed and have most of them now with exception of gem characters. I get them a little at a time.



I also have enough gems, 471 atm, but refuse to spend them on a premium TC character, I really doubt anyone was asking for. Just felt like a money grab, like everything In the game has felt like lately. What’s next premium TC attractions?   I just gave them a new idea!

As far as spending money in the game, I’ve never had problems with people spending money or not. Always find it funny when some people call or attack players for “wasting money” on a FTP game when they’re are likely things they spend on others would question, say a daily Starbucks coffee for example. I use to always buy the parade car and depending on my gem supply, the premium character/attraction bundle, because I wanted to support the game and make sure it continued. Problem is over the last year or so they’ve made so many questionable moves (less time between events, refusing to unlock land, requiring more tokens, etc.) that they’ve lost any trust I and some other players had in them. Because of that I refuse to spend another penny in this game, and am contemplating quitting when the next event starts, unless they find ways to win some of my trust back.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Shame they picked the Trophy Event for this Leadership board. Back to leveling characters and playing casually. I really don’t like collecting Trophies and it is for 1 cloth. I Think thAt is awful and only for top 50, why bother not worth my time. I will get what comes along for this one.



It’s funny, I’m probably in the minority, but the Trophy mini events have always been my favorite. Would always use them as an excuse to collect 1 hour job items from the previous events characters. Do agree that the placement rewards are , so I’m not wasting my time on this one.

*EDIT*: I think the  Emoji will easily surpass my use of  for my future emoji use!


----------



## nicki401

wow they really reduced the number of characters who can collect trophies


----------



## mikegood2

nicki401 said:


> wow they really reduced the number of characters who can collect trophies


and attractions too! It looks like they cut it in half? Seriously   are they doing? Are they trying to get all the long time players to quit? I’m not against them making changes to improve the game, and I’m sure I’m missing some, but have they made any changes lately that have actually improved the game? Also, is it really that tough to let us know if they are making some of these changes and why? I/We May might agree with a change, but at least give us your rational for them.


----------



## mmmears

I was surprised when I got the last prize/concession this morning during my last tower collection.  I'm glad it's over.  I'm not doing well with the contest ATM, but then again I'm not really into the costumes anyway.  Still not enjoying the game like I did in the past.  I replied to today's "aren't we wonderful we are making the game more fun for our players" post, asking what they are going to do about the happiness issues and, surprisingly  they haven't responded.  Lots of likes on that one, so I guess others feel the same way.



nicki401 said:


> wow they really reduced the number of characters who can collect trophies



I noticed this, too.  Maybe that is why I'm doing so badly with this challenge.


----------



## cpc7857

Has anyone else been getting the end of TC cut scene with Maleficent every time they open the game since the end of the TC?  Whether or not I restart the game, I have to suffer through it!


----------



## Arundal

cpc7857 said:


> Has anyone else been getting the end of TC cut scene with Maleficent every time they open the game since the end of the TC?  Whether or not I restart the game, I have to suffer through it!



Not I, got it once when new event started.


----------



## mara512

cpc7857 said:


> Has anyone else been getting the end of TC cut scene with Maleficent every time they open the game since the end of the TC?  Whether or not I restart the game, I have to suffer through it!


Yes I have


----------



## PrincessS121212

cpc7857 said:


> Has anyone else been getting the end of TC cut scene with Maleficent every time they open the game since the end of the TC?  Whether or not I restart the game, I have to suffer through it!


I have.  Tried hard starting the app and my phone and it doesn't matter.  I've even had a couple times that the cutscene ends, then re-plays a 2nd time before accepting my regular game progress.


----------



## supernova

cpc7857 said:


> Has anyone else been getting the end of TC cut scene with Maleficent every time they open the game since the end of the TC?  Whether or not I restart the game, I have to suffer through it!


Over and over and over and over and over again.  And again.


----------



## hopemax

Got it twice, rebooted the app.  The Trophy challenge disappeared.  Rebooted the app again and the challenge was back.  No more Maleficent.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> Sorry to hear to won’t get Sultan and surprised you got the last concession. Grats on that.





mikegood2 said:


> I’m sure he got Rajah, unless he couldn’t play for a few days early on, if he did get the final concession. If he didn’t get the Sultan it woulda been s personal choice, or he just didn’t have the gems.
> 
> I decided to pass on getting the Sultan, the first character I won’t have now, for personal reasons. I’m sure their money grabs will bring in more revenue from newer players, but they are making it so long time players, like myself, realize how pointless characters/attractions are. 6 months ago I woulda bought the Sultan or whatever premium attraction from Moana I didn’t get the last event the second they were available. Due to their greed I just don’t care now.



Yeah I did get Raja and enough of the 2nd and 3rd items to be ready to level him up post event.  I had all the characters used in the TC and I guess just used cocoas judiciously as wasn't ever really an issue 

I just didn't have the gems for the Sultan.  Same reason I don't have the Ring master either


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Over and over and over and over and over again.  And again.



Same here.   Even with restarting the phone.


----------



## Mayi

Ok, so I entered to check if anyone was having the same Maleficent glitch and I see it's a general problem. I have also some characters whose quest times aren't elapsing. I noticed because of a happiness request that has been showing me 1 hour 53 minutes remaining since I woke up.


----------



## hopemax

My Maleficent problem disappeared yesterday, but it is back today.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Trophy event followed immediately by a Koi Blimp tapper one.  Old respawn for them was 5x2 hours but I’ve already found 10* so clearly that has changed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Trophy event followed immediately by a Koi Blimp tapper one.  Old respawn for them was 5x2 hours but I’ve already found 10* so clearly that has changed.



It's definitely 10 and respawn seems like a long time - more than 4 hours and still haven't respawned


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's definitely 10 and respawn seems like a long time - more than 4 hours and still haven't respawned


It's 10 every 4 hours.  Just collected my 30th blimp and picked up the fabric reward.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> It's 10 every 4 hours.  Just collected my 30th blimp and picked up the fabric reward.



Ok, then must of been something wrong in my game as I was way over 4 hours before the next set of boimps appeared


----------



## hopemax

You aren't alone.  I opened that game at 10:30ish and clicked my first set of blimps, but only found 8 out of 10.  Then we went to lunch, and watched Godzilla, and when the movie finished at 3, I opened my app and found the last 2.  Then when we got home after 4, they had respawned.  So I have 20, but only two sets.


----------



## mikegood2

Well I’m sorry to say that the annoying Congratulations! Pop up ads have been back the last day or two. Anyone else having the same problem?



hopemax said:


> You aren't alone.  I opened that game at 10:30ish and clicked my first set of blimps, but only found 8 out of 10.  Then we went to lunch, and watched Godzilla, and when the movie finished at 3, I opened my app and found the last 2.  Then when we got home after 4, they had respawned.  So I have 20, but only two sets.



How did you like Godzilla? I watched it in last weekend and thought it was a decent mindless summer flick. Definitely glad I watched it in IMAX, although strangely more for the sound than the visuals. Granted the plot and characters were beyond stupid, I’m fine with that as long as I don’t think about it.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> How did you like Godzilla? I watched it in last weekend and thought it was a decent mindless summer flick. Definitely glad I watched it in IMAX, although strangely more for the sound than the visuals. Granted the plot and characters were beyond stupid, I’m fine with that as long as I don’t think about it.



For what type of movie it is, I liked it.  It felt a little long toward middle and end.  But you go for the Kaiju battles, and if you think there is going to be anything else, why are you there?  It's not the type of movie that you would take people who aren't already fans or open to Godzilla style movies.  Unlike, Skull Island where both DH and I thought it was the type of movie you could take "fans of movies" to, even if they weren't Kong fans.


----------



## rr333

I only got one set of blimps yesterday afternoon. No more since!


----------



## Quellman

I'm still getting happiness tasks for 4 hours.  I sent a message to gameloft asking what's up with that.  My buddy Gaspar didn't address my concern at all.  And Igor just said they know about it and to check out the gameloft website and facebook page.  

Looks like a new update just came out, I wonde what else they'll break.


----------



## Hoodie

Any speculation as to what's next?  They hinted the dreaded Update 31 will come out in June.  Are they really letting us have a breather or will they announce a podcast for Friday that announces another event starting next week?


----------



## Hoodie

Two events at once?  Lemme guess "it's what players have been asking for!"


----------



## Arundal

Why are we getting tokens for Big 10 my are at 10?

Edit: I see it is the second game they started. Ugh


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> Two events at once?  Lemme guess "it's what players have been asking for!"





Arundal said:


> Why are we getting tokens for Big 10 my are at 10?
> 
> Edit: I see it is the second game they started. Ugh



I truly have no idea   they are thinking lately? Not only have they drastically increased the number of tapper events, something I doubt anyone has ever asked for, they are also messing around with the characters who collect said items. For the trophy event they drastically reduced the number of characters/attractions that collect trophies and it looks like the battle bots increased (?) the number of characters that collect. I returned 14 characters that collect bot items, which feels like it’s considerably more than usual? The one thing I’m pretty sure about is while we have no idea  they are doing, they don’t either.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I truly have no idea   they are thinking lately? Not only have they drastically increased the number of tapper events, something I doubt anyone has ever asked for, they are also messing around with the characters who collect said items. For the trophy event they drastically reduced the number of characters/attractions that collect trophies and it looks like the battle bots increased (?) the number of characters that collect. I returned 14 characters that collect bot items, which feels like it’s considerably more than usual? The one thing I’m pretty sure about is while we have no idea  they are doing, they don’t either.


Safe assumption.  I just chalked it up to them pulling the trigger a day too soon for the bot thing.  But then, there isn't any Bo Peep fabric associated with this one, which I thought was the whole dumb idea behind these sequential tappers.  I also noticed that I typed the word "as.s" twice in this sentence, which is what the interns are clearly using to think these days.  Hey idiots... did you ever get around to fixing the happiness blunder?  Or are you still using player's ID's to collect data on that one?  WT.F.  Seriously.  Just W.TF.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Two events at once?  Lemme guess "it's what players have been asking for!"


I know I have!  Wait.  No, I haven't.


----------



## PrincessP

Ugh. Tired of these mini events!  And my blimp mini event disappeared. 

How do you earn visors?  Mine are maxed so don’t know who to send out. 

If it’s helpful to anyone...

For controllers:
Buzz 2 hrs space orbit 
Fred 2 hrs board flip
Honey Lemon 2 hrs at cafe
Stepmother 2 hr seeking prospects
Mickey 2 hrs at home
Scar 2 hrs meet friends
Bo Peep 4 hrs Toy Barn
Tinkerbell 6 hrs Take stock
Beast castle 6 hrs


----------



## hopemax

I think there was another time when we had two small events going on at the same time.  When I saw the bots instead of the blimps, I knew to check the event tab and look at the side to find the other event.  I didn't feel any bewilderment.  Just bemusement of what everyone would think when they realized that we have two events, including an annoying tapper one.

I think I am going with my Pirate Goofy strategy for this one.  Collect the max items needed for the bots.  Don't collect any bots until the night before the event ends.  Hope for an easy leaderboard.  Hope for good drops overnight, and then hope the 5 or 6 bots are enough to place.  Since it's a Top 10, and not a Top 50, it probably won't work.  But I don't care about any of the milestone rewards, and I don't care about collecting bots.

I got the Baymax backpack stand in both games out of my Calendar Reward chest.  So I'm happy about that small little prize.  It's cute, and I didn't have one already (already have all the characters/attractions so concession stands are the best I can hope for.)


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I think there was another time when we had two small events going on at the same time.  When I saw the bots instead of the blimps, I knew to check the event tab and look at the side to find the other event.  I didn't feel any bewilderment.  Just bemusement of what everyone would think when they realized that we have two events, including an annoying tapper one.
> 
> I think I am going with my Pirate Goofy strategy for this one.  Collect the max items needed for the bots.  Don't collect any bots until the night before the event ends.  Hope for an easy leaderboard.  Hope for good drops overnight, and then hope the 5 or 6 bots are enough to place.  Since it's a Top 10, and not a Top 50, it probably won't work.  But I don't care about any of the milestone rewards, and I don't care about collecting bots.
> 
> I got the Baymax backpack stand in both games out of my Calendar Reward chest.  So I'm happy about that small little prize.  It's cute, and I didn't have one already (already have all the characters/attractions so concession stands are the best I can hope for.)



I got a wonderful new bench for my park out of my chest.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I think there was another time when we had two small events going on at the same time.  When I saw the bots instead of the blimps, I knew to check the event tab and look at the side to find the other event.  I didn't feel any bewilderment.  Just bemusement of what everyone would think when they realized that we have two events, including an annoying tapper one.
> 
> I think I am going with my Pirate Goofy strategy for this one.  Collect the max items needed for the bots.  Don't collect any bots until the night before the event ends.  Hope for an easy leaderboard.  Hope for good drops overnight, and then hope the 5 or 6 bots are enough to place.  Since it's a Top 10, and not a Top 50, it probably won't work.  But I don't care about any of the milestone rewards, and I don't care about collecting bots.
> 
> I got the Baymax backpack stand in both games out of my Calendar Reward chest.  So I'm happy about that small little prize.  It's cute, and I didn't have one already (already have all the characters/attractions so concession stands are the best I can hope for.)


Top prize is a platinum chest, in which I'm just going to get a planter anyway.  Sent all of my visor/controller characters back home.  I don't need useless magic or a few gems that badly.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Top prize is a platinum chest, in which I'm just going to get a planter anyway.  Sent all of my visor/controller characters back home.  I don't need useless magic or a few gems that badly.



Do you have the Animation Academy already?  Because that's the Leaderboard prize for me.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Do you have the Animation Academy already?  Because that's the Leaderboard prize for me.


Ah, got it.  Yes, I won that one when they first offered it.


----------



## mmmears

Game fatigue setting in here


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Game fatigue setting in here


Why so late?  It's been three years coming.


----------



## karmstr112

The Battle Bot drops are ridiculous. There are 9 characters and a ride that can drop a controller. All have cycled through at least once, 6 characters are out for a 4th try, yet I haven't gotten 1 controller.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Why so late?  It's been three years coming.



Maybe I should have said "A whole new level of game fatigue is setting in."


----------



## mikegood2

Now officially done with Dumbo and he is sent home. Just have Moana characters and Rajah left! Didn’t wast the gems on the Sultan, so he’s the first character I don’t have. Funny how much that woulda bugged me 6 months to a year ago, Now they’ve so  things upI don’t care and in a weird way it’s kinda a relief.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hey guys.  Been away for a few days.  Happy to see I get another chance at the Animation attraction.  Missed it last time.  I wondered where they were hiding it.  Now I know, stored away with BH6 stuff.  Which is quite the coincidence, since I too keep that stored away.  Anyways, I also struggled for the very time on golden trophies.   Didn't get the final fabric prize.  Just started the koi balloons today, might be tough to hit 50, but I'll give it a shot.  Hope everyone is having better luck with those balloons, they hide behind my building and move so slow I tend to overlook them.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Now officially done with Dumbo and he is sent home. Just have Moana characters and Rajah left! Didn’t wast the gems on the Sultan, so he’s the first character I don’t have. Funny how much that woulda bugged me 6 months to a year ago, Now they’ve so  things upI don’t care and in a weird way it’s kinda a relief.


Congrats!!  I am 2 flags away.  Hopefully tonight.


----------



## PrincessS121212

karmstr112 said:


> The Battle Bot drops are ridiculous. There are 9 characters and a ride that can drop a controller. All have cycled through at least once, 6 characters are out for a 4th try, yet I haven't gotten 1 controller.


Wish we could trade.  Every single one of my characters keeps coming back with controllers so I'm constantly maxed out but visors?  I've had 5 drop since the event started and 0/9 on my last collection cycle.  I have no interest in the milestone prizes but don't have the animation academy so it's the only reason I'm putting in any effort.


----------



## mara512

My collection drops for Dumbo are horrible. I don’t think my park will ever see the flying elephant.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> My collection drops for Dumbo are horrible. I don’t think my park will ever see the flying elephant.


I thought the same but it will happen and once you have him leveling will just take time lots of time. Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Maybe I should have said "A whole new level of game fatigue is setting in."



Should have stuck with the Aladdin theme and said "a whole new world of game fatigue"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karmstr112 said:


> The Battle Bot drops are ridiculous. There are 9 characters and a ride that can drop a controller. All have cycled through at least once, 6 characters are out for a 4th try, yet I haven't gotten 1 controller.



I thought my drops were bad but sound like yours are even worse 

At least it seems like everyone is struggling - I have 6 boots (after this morning's collection) and that puts be in 2nd place on the leader board.  Don't have the Animation Academy so actually going to try at this mini event


----------



## Hoodie

mara512 said:


> My collection drops for Dumbo are horrible. I don’t think my park will ever see the flying elephant.


Right there with you.  I haven't had a single hat drop in 2 days.


----------



## mikegood2

Seriously, another mini event? And basically most of the mini events are a way to reward   fabric for Bo Peeps idiotic Toy Story 4 costume, which will guarantee to disappoint all of us when it ends up giving us no advantage for item drops in the future. Well I’m sure it will help for the TS4 content for a little while then will become useless. Really how hard is it to make it so all costumes give some type of advantage, like cut the time in half for X item the character also collects with the regular outfit?

At this point I’m seriously starting to wonder if the they are trying to get long time players so upset that they quit? I can imagine the interns having an internal competition going to see how far they can go before that happens? Who knows, maybe each mini event is attached to a specific intern and in the end, the event that loses the most players awards a prize to the intern assigned to in? 

Also, I know that the TS4 is permanent content and comes out next week, but it also sounds like another event starts soon. Are they going to tie it in with a TS4 event, or is it gonna be for something else.


----------



## Peachkins

I was about to swear off the bot event until I saw the Animation Academy as the top prize. Unfortunately, I'm so far behind the rest of my leaderboard I still don't think I'm going to bother. Playing almost every two hours during the Tower Challenge wore me out (and I was on vacation from work during most of that time). There's no way I'm doing it now to collect the stuff for the bots.


----------



## mikegood2

Also, something I forgot to mention in my previous post, with 2 unnecessary mini events currently going on why do they have multiple characters that overlapping items making it tougher to compete in both events? Seriously the game has close to 175 characters yet they still have to overlap characters and mini events?

Also, for some unknown reason they decided to drastically reduce the number of characters/attractions that collect trophies. If they’re gonna make changes like that shouldn’t they at least let us know why they’re making the changes? At first I made the mistakes of giving them the benefit of the doubt and though they maybe removed premium content characters/attractions to help out then newer players, but quickly realized that wasn’t the case. 

At this point I’m just eagerly awaiting update 31 to see what kind of   show they give us. I’m willing to admit that they will likely give us some nice changes but those changes will likely be overshadowed by some ridiculously bad decisions.


----------



## Quellman

I have mickey and hiro impatiently waiting with green check marks over their heads.  In a few days, I'll collect those 2 bots, and then immediately send them out for their second collection and then gather tokens for the the next time the event comes out.  I'l finish with 4 bots, which I hope will be enough for some sweet sweet gems with little to no effort.   

As for the golden trophy event - how imaginative.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Seriously, another mini event? And basically most of the mini events are a way to reward   fabric for Bo Peeps idiotic Toy Story 4 costume, which will guarantee to disappoint all of us when it ends up giving us no advantage for item drops in the future. Well I’m sure it will help for the TS4 content for a little while then will become useless. Really how hard is it to make it so all costumes give some type of advantage, like cut the time in half for X item the character also collects with the regular outfit?


I already have all of the hats, and the fabric that has been offered as prizes so far.  Still quite a few of the blue and pink fabric away.  Trouble is that the purple can only be purchased through Merlin, similar to how the button fabric was for what they are calling the "classic" characters.  And since they are now only placing attractions into platinum chests, the not-so-brilliant interns are struggling to find a way to help us use our otherwise useless elixir. Buying 30 fabric will help with that, I guess.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I was about to swear off the bot event until I saw the Animation Academy as the top prize. Unfortunately, I'm so far behind the rest of my leaderboard I still don't think I'm going to bother. Playing almost every two hours during the Tower Challenge wore me out (and I was on vacation from work during most of that time). There's no way I'm doing it now to collect the stuff for the bots.


I'm happy to have the Animation Academy from the last time it was available, so I don't have to do this dumb bot event at all.  There is no way I'm going to spend five straight days trying to collect a bunch of tokens to battle the robots.  No thank you, Gameloft.  Sitting this one out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> I'm happy to have the Animation Academy from the last time it was available, so I don't have to do this dumb bot event at all.  There is no way I'm going to spend five straight days trying to collect a bunch of tokens to battle the robots.  No thank you, Gameloft.  Sitting this one out.


Lucky!!!  I'll endure the struggle for you.  In the top 10 far.  Hopefully this time I'll get it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Also, something I forgot to mention in my previous post, with 2 unnecessary mini events currently going on why do they have multiple characters that overlapping items making it tougher to compete in both events? Seriously the game has close to 175 characters yet they still have to overlap characters and mini events?
> 
> Also, for some unknown reason they decided to drastically reduce the number of characters/attractions that collect trophies. If they’re gonna make changes like that shouldn’t they at least let us know why they’re making the changes? At first I made the mistakes of giving them the benefit of the doubt and though they maybe removed premium content characters/attractions to help out then newer players, but quickly realized that wasn’t the case.
> 
> At this point I’m just eagerly awaiting update 31 to see what kind of   show they give us. I’m willing to admit that they will likely give us some nice changes but those changes will likely be overshadowed by some ridiculously bad decisions.


Don't kill me...but I'm ok with the interns reducing the amount of gold trophies that we could collect.  Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the gold trophy event because it was so easy to do well and win the top prizes.  But...our advantages from playing from the beginning really made it unfair for the newer players.  I feel like a lot of players would give up because there was no way they could ever catch up to us.  This feels a little more balanced, even though I'll have to work a little harder to win.  But...I agree 100% about using the same charaters for mini events.  There are enough characters to not have to overlap them.  That serves no purpose other than making it more difficult overall.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Don't kill me...but I'm ok with the interns reducing the amount of gold trophies that we could collect.  Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the gold trophy event because it was so easy to do well and win the top prizes.  But...our advantages from playing from the beginning really made it unfair for the newer players.  I feel like a lot of players would give up because there was no way they could ever catch up to us.  This feels a little more balanced, even though I'll have to work a little harder to win.  But...I agree 100% about using the same charaters for mini events.  There are enough characters to not have to overlap them.  That serves no purpose other than making it more difficult overall.



*HOW DARE YOU!!!*

Seriously though, I don’t have an issue with them changing it, but some type of explanation of the changes would be nice. If they have a legitimate reason, say make it easier for newer players, that would be fine, but it doesn’t appear to be the case. Case in point some of the attractions they still use old premium (gem) attractions. Also, just a little annoyed because long ago I grouped (almost) all my trophy attractions grouped together. Guess that means I can rearrange my park now! Actually I go on a week long family fishing trip in 2 weeks, so I might as well wait and let my niece redesign my entire park for me.   

Speaking of which, anyone know a good way to let someone else take over and “have my game/park”? If I eventually quit the game, I wouldn’t mind “giving it” to my niece. I’m on iOS and use Game Center” to link between multiple devices. Wondering if I could log into my account on her iPad, download and load my up to date version of the park, and log out of my iTunes account so she doesn’t have access to it?


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Lucky!!!  I'll endure the struggle for you.  In the top 10 far.  Hopefully this time I'll get it.


I have three bots, which is how long it took me to realize that I have zero interest in competing for gems, magic, and a platinum chest.  I'm currently at 932 and look forward to be slipping much further down over the next few days.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Speaking of which, anyone know a good way to let someone else take over and “have my game/park”? If I eventually quit the game, I wouldn’t mind “giving it” to my niece. I’m on iOS and use Game Center” to link between multiple devices. Wondering if I could log into my account on her iPad, download and load my up to date version of the park, and log out of my iTunes account so she doesn’t have access to it?


I'm not saying it's a definite, but I would imagine so.  Can't see it being any different from upgrading a phone and moving your game to the new device.  Or will you have to log in under your account initially to move the full data over, then log out and have her log in?  Wonderful.  Now my brain hurts.  Thanks.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> *HOW DARE YOU!!!*
> 
> Seriously though, I don’t have an issue with them changing it, but some type of explanation of the changes would be nice. If they have a legitimate reason, say make it easier for newer players, that would be fine, but it doesn’t appear to be the case.



I sort of think the gold trophy things isn't a permanent change.  It's just more a "focus on this Toy Story 4 stuff."  If you look who drops stuff, it's Toy Story Characters, plus Mickey & Goofy (starters, who seem to do everything.) and Pluto (probably the first premium anyone got).  There are 4 attractions, two of which are Toy Story ones.  Goofy's House (which could be a 'starter content' thing).  The Jumpin Jellyfish and Enchanted Tiki Room are odd choices, but maybe the Jellyfish is included because DCA is turned into a Pixar park and it's similar type of ride as the Green Army Parachute.  I have no idea why they picked Tiki Room.

Without knowing how Update 31 will affect anything, I would assume whenever we have a normal Trophy mini event, everyone we are used to collecting the would be available.  Or this is the start of shorter, more themed events, where who can collect is dependent on the theme of the prize.

But yes, it would be nice if they told us, heck, anything!  All this back to back mini, mini-events is not helping with player burnout.  Update 31 better be good, or I think everyone will just throw up their hands and delete the game.  It's like everyone at GL looked at "Lucy, Charlie Brown and the football," and said, "Look at Lucy, she clearly knows how to win hearts and minds!  Let's do that."


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I sort of think the gold trophy things isn't a permanent change.  It's just more a "focus on this Toy Story 4 stuff."  If you look who drops stuff, it's Toy Story Characters, plus Mickey & Goofy (starters, who seem to do everything.) and Pluto (probably the first premium anyone got).  There are 4 attractions, two of which are Toy Story ones.  Goofy's House (which could be a 'starter content' thing).  The Jumpin Jellyfish and Enchanted Tiki Room are odd choices, but maybe the Jellyfish is included because DCA is turned into a Pixar park and it's similar type of ride as the Green Army Parachute.  I have no idea why they picked Tiki Room.
> 
> Without knowing how Update 31 will affect anything, I would assume whenever we have a normal Trophy mini event, everyone we are used to collecting the would be available.  Or this is the start of shorter, more themed events, where who can collect is dependent on the theme of the prize.
> 
> But yes, it would be nice if they told us, heck, anything!  All this back to back mini, mini-events is not helping with player burnout.  Update 31 better be good, or I think everyone will just throw up their hands and delete the game.  It's like everyone at GL looked at "Lucy, Charlie Brown and the football," and said, "Look at Lucy, she clearly knows how to win hearts and minds!  Let's do that."


Remember that this is the summer session, so the interns assigned to the game from May until August are summer stock, and therefore probably not the best or most creative group into whose hands the game could have landed.  Hence the fact that we're facing the slow burn of collecting a fabric here and there for the next few weeks until Toy Story 4 is finally released.  Rather than develop meaningful, fun, engaging content, it's better to piecemeal the costume fabric across a month.

As for their choice of buildings, I think you're giving them too much credit to think that any real thought went into this.  These are buildings that always gave trophies, only we're missing a bunch.  If I didn't know any better, I'd say they had a list pinned to a wall somewhere, and they quite literally circled six random names.


----------



## dkolett

I don’t understand why the Bott event has to be so hard!! I only want the attraction. I even waited a couple days to start so I could concentrate on it and my rank was in the 700s!!! Impossible to get again.


----------



## Windwaker4444

dkolett said:


> I don’t understand why the Bott event has to be so hard!! I only want the attraction. I even waited a couple days to start so I could concentrate on it and my rank was in the 700s!!! Impossible to get again.


I feel you on this one.  I missed the Academy the first time around, so I'm really trying to get it this time...white whale syndrome.  I'm actually checking in every couple hours this time, which is tough for me since I get distracted really easy by real life.  Especially since E3 is going on!  Hopefully people will drop off from fatigue and you can make a jump up the board.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Hoodie

dkolett said:


> I don’t understand why the Bott event has to be so hard!! I only want the attraction. I even waited a couple days to start so I could concentrate on it and my rank was in the 700s!!! Impossible to get again.



FYI - there were complaints on Reddit for the last mini-event that the "wait until the end" strategy no longer seems to work. Late starters were being added to existing leaderboards, not grouped with other late starters.


----------



## CO_DisFan

Hooray. A golden trophy event followed immediately by...wait for it....another golden trophy event. Creative little interns.


----------



## Arundal

I have not so far been bothered by the mini events.  They are not hard and I am collecting things and not worrying whether or not I win. What ever I get is fine. Just don’t stress and play casually.


----------



## supernova

CO_DisFan said:


> Hooray. A golden trophy event followed immediately by...wait for it....another golden trophy event. Creative little interns.


Walt didn't want to follow pigs with pigs.  But apparently immediately following trophies with trophies is a-ok.  As far as I can tell, they didn't even bother recruiting interns for the summer and decided to simply put the game on auto-pilot until the fall semester.  Lazy, Gameloft.  Just as friggin' lazy as you can be.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Walt didn't want to follow pigs with pigs.  But apparently immediately following trophies with trophies is a-ok.  As far as I can tell, they didn't even bother recruiting interns for the summer and decided to simply put the game on auto-pilot until the fall semester.  Lazy, Gameloft.  Just as friggin' lazy as you can be.


You aren't wrong.  The Toy Story content was preloaded.  The events just recycle themselves.  They are good until after the July 4th Holiday when they return from company retreat to Monaco.


----------



## lmmatooki

Arundal said:


> I have not so far been bothered by the mini events.  They are not hard and I am collecting things and not worrying whether or not I win. What ever I get is fine. Just don’t stress and play casually.


That's what I'm doing, I'm playing how I want to play and I'm actually enjoying the game by logging in whenever I feel like it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Might be a hot take, but I actually don't mind mini events going on - and at least a bit of a different way to earn fabric ... basically anything that doesn't require gems I am ok with 

Also don't have the Animation Academy so glad for another chance to get one


on a separate note - I finally got Steamboat Willie!!!  Though of course I already have to choose which mini-event to have Mickey participate in so can't have him go out on his task related to Steamboat Willie


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> That's what I'm doing, I'm playing how I want to play and I'm actually enjoying the game by logging in whenever I feel like it.



I'm doing the same thing.  And not logging in much.


----------



## dkolett

Windwaker4444 said:


> I feel you on this one.  I missed the Academy the first time around, so I'm really trying to get it this time...white whale syndrome.  I'm actually checking in every couple hours this time, which is tough for me since I get distracted really easy by real life.  Especially since E3 is going on!  Hopefully people will drop off from fatigue and you can make a jump up the board.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you for the encouragement but I gave up. I got up into the 100s but it would have been impossible to get to the top 10. There was nothing else in that group I needed so I’ll go back to collecting fabric. The drop rates on visors weren’t enough. Even the bots became impossible to find and I work for a living. I don’t even think that attraction can be bought from a chest. Maybe someday.


----------



## dkolett

Hoodie said:


> FYI - there were complaints on Reddit for the last mini-event that the "wait until the end" strategy no longer seems to work. Late starters were being added to existing leaderboards, not grouped with other late starters.


Ok well, that strategy worked for me. I hardly ever missed out on an easy board. How is this easier?


----------



## Wdw1015

300 gems for Slinky Dog?? I think not.


----------



## hopemax

Wdw1015 said:


> 300 gems for Slinky Dog?? I think not.



Christmas is only 6 months and 11 days away!  Calendar chest seems to be the only chance for most of us.  But jeez, I hope this gem inflation doesn't extend beyond this one attraction.


----------



## supernova

Looks like the current minigames both end toorrow.  I really hope they go with a gold trophy event next.  I miss those.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> 300 gems for Slinky Dog?? I think not.


Attractions that gave trophies used to be available through Merlin.  Now they offer it for gems, or at a jacked up price of ten dollars.  Either way, I'll pass.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Looks like the current minigames both end toorrow.  I really hope they go with a gold trophy event next.  I miss those.



Or better yet, since they cut the number of gold trophy in more than half, they could run 2 gold trophy events at the same time with all of the old trophy characters/attractions.   

Also gonna be happy when the battle bots end and not have to see, or more accurately *not see*, those stupid green bots! Has anyone else had problems finding them in their kingdom?


----------



## wnwardii

mikegood2 said:


> Has anyone else had problems finding them in their kingdom?


Yes.  Frustrating.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Or better yet, since they cut the number of gold trophy in more than half, they could run 2 gold trophy events at the same time with all of the old trophy characters/attractions.
> 
> Also gonna be happy when the battle bots end and not have to see, or more accurately *not see*, those stupid green bots! Has anyone else had problems finding them in their kingdom?



Oh, they could run a Gold Trophy event at the same time as a separate Silver Trophy event ... Of course 1/2 the characters would overlap so you would have to pick which one to focus on


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ah, so shockingly it *is* another gold trophy event


----------



## LeCras

It seems not many people are bothering with the fabric events. I've had absolutely zero problems placing in the top 50, playing sporadically. 18 fabrics collected so far, and I'm #17 on the leader board of the current one.


----------



## Arundal

LeCras said:


> It seems not many people are bothering with the fabric events. I've had absolutely zero problems placing in the top 50, playing sporadically. 18 fabrics collected so far, and I'm #17 on the leader board of the current one.



I want to be on your leaderboard. I have collected, playing casually, and have 103 so far but the leader has 178. Not getting anyway near the top 50. Lol


----------



## hopemax

The last fabric event, I wasn't anywhere close to Top 50.  The others and this one, no problem.  But the last one I started right at the start.  So while maybe the "wait until the end for a good leaderboard" doesn't work (and it totally failed for me on the Animation Academy thing), but the "wait a couple hours for a good leaderboard" is still valid.  Maybe leaderboards are generated for the first X hours, and then after that people are assigned to existing ones.


----------



## mikegood2

Well that should no longer be considered a surprise, they follow a mini event up with another tapper event.    Actually, I think I agree with many of you and don’t mind these tappers. It helps that I’m not sweating them out and only playing casually. If I get all the progress rewards and place high enough for a piece of fabric I’m fine. That said, I really don’t like the games recent trend of only releasing “features” that try making us log in and play more often. It’s actually made me care much less about the game, which is probably a good thing. Based on decreased activity on this thread it looks like I’m not the only one?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Well that should no longer be considered a surprise, they follow a mini event up with another tapper event.    Actually, I think I agree with many of you and don’t mind these tappers. It helps that I’m not sweating them out and only playing casually. If I get all the progress rewards and place high enough for a piece of fabric I’m fine. That said, I really don’t like the games recent trend of only releasing “features” that try making us log in and play more often. It’s actually made me care much less about the game, which is probably a good thing. Based on decreased activity on this thread it looks like I’m not the only one?


More and more I'm worried that Update 31 will be on par with Area 51.


----------



## hopemax

So, since this is GL, I'm wondering if this is the last mini event for Bo Peep fabric or will there be more?  Between the milestone and leaderboard prizes, I will be 3 away. I know I missed out on a couple leaderboard pieces, so I'm assuming that if you got all of them, after this one finishes you will have enough fabric for the costume.  So will it turn out you had to play to get all of them, or could you play more casually and they will still offer another round or two (and the people who earned the fabric can take a mini event off)?  There are gems on this milestone board, so I'm nervous that "this is it." But there is time for 1 more round after this and before the TS4 characters unlock.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> So, since this is GL, I'm wondering if this is the last mini event for Bo Peep fabric or will there be more?  Between the milestone and leaderboard prizes, I will be 3 away. I know I missed out on a couple leaderboard pieces, so I'm assuming that if you got all of them, after this one finishes you will have enough fabric for the costume.  So will it turn out you had to play to get all of them, or could you play more casually and they will still offer another round or two (and the people who earned the fabric can take a mini event off)?  There are gems on this milestone board, so I'm nervous that "this is it." But there is time for 1 more round after this and before the TS4 characters unlock.


I thought of that too, and realized that most players aren't going to be close to the costume by the time this one is over.  So they'll either have to continue, or allow for another way for players to get the fabric.  As for me, I have been right on target, reaching all milestones and placing in the top 50 for all games.  And by the time this one wraps, I will be one short.  Should I really be counting on Gameloft to not mess this one up?


----------



## Quellman

Seeing how we traded trophies for bread, it's time for a character update.  

Let's see where the characters are at:

Dumbo - collecting for 9  
Not Mickey the Mouse mouse - ready for 10  
The tiger that isn't tigger or apparently afraid of man's red fire - collecting for 4 
Sina - Collecting for 9 
Moana ready for 7 
Maui ready for 7 
HeiHei ready for 7 
Tui ready for 9 
Zombie grandma - collecting for 7 
Pua leveling to 7 
* Note not enough flowers to level all available characters for Moana.  

Finally finished the Frog Price character leveling.


----------



## supernova

Thanks for sharing your update, @Quellman.  Might as well check mine too.  Been a while since I bothered really keeping track:

Sina 10 (max)
Moana 8
Maui 7 (ready for 8)
Hei Hei 6
Tui 10 (max)
Tala 8
Pua 8

Rajah 4
Sultan currently leveling to 8

Odd how the Sultan is one of my two newer characters, and I already have him higher than a couple of my Moana characters.  I guess I just really didn't care about that movie.
All three Dumbo characters are done.


----------



## 2010_Bride

supernova said:


> More and more I'm worried that Update 31 will be on par with Area 51.



At least I’d be interested in seeing Area 51. Which is more than I can say for my current interest in this game.


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> At least I’d be interested in seeing Are 51. Which is more than I can say for my current interest in this game.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Thanks for sharing your update, @Quellman.  Might as well check mine too.  Been a while since I bothered really keeping track:
> 
> Sina 10 (max)
> Moana 8
> Maui 7 (ready for 8)
> Hei Hei 6
> Tui 10 (max)
> Tala 8
> Pua 8
> 
> Rajah 4
> Sultan currently leveling to 8
> 
> Odd how the Sultan is one of my two newer characters, and I already have him higher than a couple of my Moana characters.  I guess I just really didn't care about that movie.
> All three Dumbo characters are done.


Really interesting regarding sultan.  Must not be too many over lapping tokens.  I couldn't justify the gems on him. 

I did open up a 4th slot for my parade. I feel like it is paying off.  So maybe that will help my gem crisis.


----------



## Saati51

Does anyone know the spawn time for the butterflies? It seemed it was first 8 hours so I set an alarm for that but when I went to collect some things, they were back after 4 it seems, I just started playing about a week ago and already spent about $40 for the hero 6 chests and then another $40 for Alice in wonderland ones and still have a character left to try to get, that’s not counting money spent on gems and other packs so not even near to having fabric to do bo peeps costume, and would prefer not to have to pay more if given the chance later to get the rest, trying to get as much as I can for free and trying to let my 4 year old catch up on as much as she can on here, if anyone knows about butterfly spawn time or has tips on catching up a bit without spending a fortune, it would be so greatly appreciated, thanks and have a great day and/or night


----------



## mikegood2

Saati51 said:


> Does anyone know the spawn time for the butterflies? It seemed it was first 8 hours so I set an alarm for that but when I went to collect some things, they were back after 4 it seems, I just started playing about a week ago and already spent about $40 for the hero 6 chests and then another $40 for Alice in wonderland ones and still have a character left to try to get, that’s not counting money spent on gems and other packs so not even near to having fabric to do bo peeps costume, and would prefer not to have to pay more if given the chance later to get the rest, trying to get as much as I can for free and trying to let my 4 year old catch up on as much as she can on here, if anyone knows about butterfly spawn time or has tips on catching up a bit without spending a fortune, it would be so greatly appreciated, thanks and have a great day and/or night



10 every 4 hours. A good way to time it, if your not setting timers is to tie it in with your 4 hour Merlin Gathering Spell (If yours is available yet). That way if you do both at the same time you have a countdown clock (Merlin) that lets you know how long until the next spawn.

As far as spending money goes, that’s up to you. Since your such a new player I would suggest really reducing what your spending for now because your just gonna run into time walls and magic issues. The game has close to 200 characters, so I’d limit spending only on your favorites. As someone who started from the beginning, I use to spend a little during each event, but due to issue I have with greedy decisions they’ve made refuse to give them another cent. That’s my decision though, everyone has the right to do whatever they want and don’t let anyone else tell you otherwise.

We do have some permanent TS4 content coming in a little over 3 days and hopefully you’ve progressed enough that you’ll be able to start right away, but if not just keep plugging along. They also have an update 31 coming out soon and they’ve been saying it has “exciting changes/improvements coming”. A number of players, myself including, are waiting to find out what it is and deciding if we want to continue playing.

The game basically has 2 types of events that rotate back and forth. A movie based event, usually consisting of 7 characters and multiple attractions and usually last around 25 days. The other is a Tower Challange that usually last 15 days. You collect event currency (EC) and they have items you can buy, usually the return of a few characters/attraction, from or movie and usually a new character and/or a second premium character. Since your a new player and we don’t know what characters/attractions are tied into future events, you might not be able to get as far with some of the events.

If you do a google search for Disney Magic Kingdoms Wiki ( not sure about the DIS boards external sites linking policy), you’ll find a great resource that will give you any info you want about any character/attraction. Also great to let you see what you can expect with your progress and a history of when characters were released in the game.

Anyways, hope that helps and enjoy the game. Feel free to ask any questions and there are more than a few players who know a lot more about the game than me. Also, a word of advice, play at your pace and don’t let the game control what you do. Don’t let it become a grinding chore.


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> Seeing how we traded trophies for bread, it's time for a character update.
> 
> Let's see where the characters are at:
> 
> Dumbo - collecting for 9
> Not Mickey the Mouse mouse - ready for 10
> The tiger that isn't tigger or apparently afraid of man's red fire - collecting for 4
> Sina - Collecting for 9
> Moana ready for 7
> Maui ready for 7
> HeiHei ready for 7
> Tui ready for 9
> Zombie grandma - collecting for 7
> Pua leveling to 7
> * Note not enough flowers to level all available characters for Moana.
> 
> Finally finished the Frog Price character leveling.


I just finished the Dumbo set, so YAY!
Then it’s:
Sina ready for 9
Moana ready for 8
Maui ready for 7
Hei Hei leveling to 5
Tui working on 9
Tala working on 8
Pua working on 9
Rajah working on 4

Quite bored right now, but sorta looking forward to new TS4 and curious about update 31 still... so we shall see


----------



## KPach525

Saati51 said:


> Does anyone know the spawn time for the butterflies? It seemed it was first 8 hours so I set an alarm for that but when I went to collect some things, they were back after 4 it seems, I just started playing about a week ago and already spent about $40 for the hero 6 chests and then another $40 for Alice in wonderland ones and still have a character left to try to get, that’s not counting money spent on gems and other packs so not even near to having fabric to do bo peeps costume, and would prefer not to have to pay more if given the chance later to get the rest, trying to get as much as I can for free and trying to let my 4 year old catch up on as much as she can on here, if anyone knows about butterfly spawn time or has tips on catching up a bit without spending a fortune, it would be so greatly appreciated, thanks and have a great day and/or night


Am I the only one who sighed and thought bless your heart? 

And please it’s not meant to be offensive, just buckle in for the long haul. Truthfully, there is no ‘catching up’ for you at this point. Nothing but time, and a lot more money if you continue to gamble on chests. There have been 16 premium character set events so far, and you’ve spent $80 to collect just 2, so I’ll let you do the math. 

If you are only playing for your 4-year-old, I recommend just letting them play the main storyline on their own. Or find another game... I’m negative because I’m one the long time players who’s burnt on their greedy moves. And the events are super stressful, not something I’d recommend for a 4yo nor their parent


----------



## supernova

Saati51 said:


> Does anyone know the spawn time for the butterflies? It seemed it was first 8 hours so I set an alarm for that but when I went to collect some things, they were back after 4 it seems, I just started playing about a week ago and already spent about $40 for the hero 6 chests and then another $40 for Alice in wonderland ones and still have a character left to try to get, that’s not counting money spent on gems and other packs so not even near to having fabric to do bo peeps costume, and would prefer not to have to pay more if given the chance later to get the rest, trying to get as much as I can for free and trying to let my 4 year old catch up on as much as she can on here, if anyone knows about butterfly spawn time or has tips on catching up a bit without spending a fortune, it would be so greatly appreciated, thanks and have a great day and/or night


I was just about to reply and kept scrolling down to the end of the new posts to do so and then saw your post @KPach525.  Not trying to single you out here @Saati51 but you're a perfect example for my post.

This right here, folks, is exactly what we've been saying all along... Gameloft has generated a cash cow for themselves when new players discover this game three years in.  Playing from three months in has allowed me to not drop a dime on these idiots.  I don't buy gems and I don't buy magic.  Yes, there were times when it seemed impossible to gather enough to get a character or a patch of land.  Now I'm sitting at 32,000,000 magic and will never have enough going on to spend even close to half of it.  Now new players find a Disney game and decide to install it.  Only to discover that half of the characters are grayed out with "This limited time content is not available", and never will be without buying che$t$.  They throw one our way as a calendar reward, which only whets a new player's appetite to try and win a character.  Next thing they know, they're dropping nearly $100 on trying to get a character or two or three, but instead winning a dumb concession stand.  That "in-app purchases" disclaimer should be front and center.  I suppose a player could stick to story-line content, but now I'm wondering (sorry, I just don't pay attention to this nonsense) if event characters also drop tokens for storyline characters?


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I suppose a player could stick to story-line content, but now I'm wondering (sorry, I just don't pay attention to this nonsense) if event characters also drop tokens for storyline characters?



I would be wary of this as well.  The story line is really in shambles at this point.  Mickey and Friends were the original defeat the dark evil plot line, and then they added a few others, like toy story etc.  The conversation bubbles and tasks were appropriate for the task at hand.   It morphed over time to new permanent content that exists in their own little world.  They finally brought back the maleficent story line in the tower challenges, but there isn't any real progress or anything new.  At this point, we are literally waiting to run out of land to expand to at which time the curse should be vanquished.


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> I would be wary of this as well.  The story line is really in shambles at this point.  Mickey and Friends were the original defeat the dark evil plot line, and then they added a few others, like toy story etc.  The conversation bubbles and tasks were appropriate for the task at hand.   It morphed over time to new permanent content that exists in their own little world.  They finally brought back the maleficent story line in the tower challenges, but there isn't any real progress or anything new.  At this point, we are literally waiting to run out of land to expand to at which time the curse should be vanquished.


Clarification guys:
I said a 4-year-old could stick to the main storyline...


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> Clarification guys:
> I said a 4-year-old could stick to the main storyline...


Then its an anthology of smaller stories.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I would be wary of this as well.  The story line is really in shambles at this point.  Mickey and Friends were the original defeat the dark evil plot line, and then they added a few others, like toy story etc.  The conversation bubbles and tasks were appropriate for the task at hand.   It morphed over time to new permanent content that exists in their own little world.  They finally brought back the maleficent story line in the tower challenges, but there isn't any real progress or anything new.  At this point, we are literally waiting to run out of land to expand to at which time the curse should be vanquished.


It's a shambles NOW, but for new players, it's pretty much the only way to go straight through the game.  One opens another, which opens the next.  It might get a bit convoluted, but at least it's a path to follow that shouldn't end up costing them any money.  Now, once they decide they want a gem character but they only have 40 gems, that's where it'll get dicey.  But otherwise, perhaps the baseline of the game could still be played for free.  Maybe.


----------



## Onceler

After Bo Peep gets her new costume, she has a 4 hour side quest to search for lost toys.


----------



## Saati51

I was doing so good today, didn’t have to spend any money since my 4 year old said she didn’t want the scary nightmare before Christmas set and had been leveling characters for her like crazy so I had 130+ free gems, she wanted to use my phone to to watch YouTube videos so she said, came back to her on the game, and 4 damn gems because she used them to open every treasure chest she had immediately, I immediately changed the password and she’s so grounded from my phone unless I’m next to her, that was over $5 in gems I was trying to save for things needed on the game after spending over $100 on this dang thing in like a week to 10 days and she wanted the pretty girl (Alice) so I kept buying the legendary chests for her until she got it, normally I wouldn’t have given in so much, but dads been in icu for 4 weeks on Tuesday and we’re having to pray that he makes it at this point, also, she was in icu for her birthday last year so dad told her she got an extended birthday this year, I told her that her birthday doesn’t mean end until daddy comes home so even if I’m going a little short on money, denying her with everything she’s going through is a little difficult atm


----------



## Windwaker4444

Onceler said:


> After Bo Peep gets her new costume, she has a 4 hour side quest to search for lost toys.


Thx.  I'll have earned the costume in the morning with 1 extra fabric to spare.  Wish we could "gift" other players with extra items.  Pretty sure I'll never use that extra Bo Peep fabric.  Hope she is useful in the upcoming TS characters.  (She better be for all the time I've put in the last few days to earn all the fabric available for each mini event!!!)


----------



## Arundal

Saati51 said:


> I was doing so good today, didn’t have to spend any money since my 4 year old said she didn’t want the scary nightmare before Christmas set and had been leveling characters for her like crazy so I had 130+ free gems, she wanted to use my phone to to watch YouTube videos so she said, came back to her on the game, and 4 damn gems because she used them to open every treasure chest she had immediately, I immediately changed the password and she’s so grounded from my phone unless I’m next to her, that was over $5 in gems I was trying to save for things needed on the game after spending over $100 on this dang thing in like a week to 10 days and she wanted the pretty girl (Alice) so I kept buying the legendary chests for her until she got it, normally I wouldn’t have given in so much, but dads been in icu for 4 weeks on Tuesday and we’re having to pray that he makes it at this point, also, she was in icu for her birthday last year so dad told her she got an extended birthday this year, I told her that her birthday doesn’t mean end until daddy comes home so even if I’m going a little short on money, denying her with everything she’s going through is a little difficult atm



If it her game it’s her gems. I played for my grandkids and they did the same thing all the time. I learned to let them spend what’s earned the way they want and not to be mad. Lol it just the way it is! Love them and play your own game. I played mine and helped them with theirs.


----------



## supernova

Saati51 said:


> I was doing so good today, didn’t have to spend any money since my 4 year old said she didn’t want the scary nightmare before Christmas set and had been leveling characters for her like crazy so I had 130+ free gems, she wanted to use my phone to to watch YouTube videos so she said, came back to her on the game, and 4 damn gems because she used them to open every treasure chest she had immediately, I immediately changed the password and she’s so grounded from my phone unless I’m next to her, that was over $5 in gems I was trying to save for things needed on the game after spending over $100 on this dang thing in like a week to 10 days and she wanted the pretty girl (Alice) so I kept buying the legendary chests for her until she got it, normally I wouldn’t have given in so much, but dads been in icu for 4 weeks on Tuesday and we’re having to pray that he makes it at this point, also, she was in icu for her birthday last year so dad told her she got an extended birthday this year, I told her that her birthday doesn’t mean end until daddy comes home so even if I’m going a little short on money, denying her with everything she’s going through is a little difficult *atm*


Seems that the last word in your post is appropriate in two ways, huh?

Here's hoping your husband pulls through in short time and in solid health!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Seems that the last word in your post is appropriate in two ways, huh?
> 
> Here's hoping your husband pulls through in short time and in solid health!


Agree whole heartily!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thx.  I'll have earned the costume in the morning with 1 extra fabric to spare.  Wish we could "gift" other players with extra items.  Pretty sure I'll never use that extra Bo Peep fabric.  Hope she is useful in the upcoming TS characters.  (She better be for all the time I've put in the last few days to earn all the fabric available for each mini event!!!)



*Congrats! *I’m trying to figure out what I’m doing wrong with fabric. The only way to collect the Blue Scallop Fabric is thru this continuously endless parade of mini events, right? I’m currently only at 19/30 and while I’ve been playing far more casually than usual, I’ve gotten *EVERY* progression reward and believe I’ve recieved atleast 1 piece of fabric from placement rewards. Also, the only way to get Purple Fabric is thru Merlin, correct?


----------



## Wdw1015

2 hours into the trophy event and the top spot has 130...you do you buddy. You want to waste gems to speed things up in order to get pointless fabric, have at it!


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> 2 hours into the trophy event and the top spot has 130...you do you buddy. You want to waste gems to speed things up in order to get pointless fabric, have at it!



Or they speed up there devices clock? My leader has 142 No worriers, they should be removed from your leaders list.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> 2 hours into the trophy event and the top spot has 130...you do you buddy. You want to waste gems to speed things up in order to get pointless fabric, have at it!



My board is similar with the top two positions about 130 plus and nobody else close it’s crazy.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *Congrats! *I’m trying to figure out what I’m doing wrong with fabric. The only way to collect the Blue Scallop Fabric is thru this continuously endless parade of mini events, right? I’m currently only at 19/30 and while I’ve been playing far more casually than usual, I’ve gotten *EVERY* progression reward and believe I’ve recieved atleast 1 piece of fabric from placement rewards. Also, the only way to get Purple Fabric is thru Merlin, correct?


Correct.  I think people must have fabric left over from past events because I have hit every single milestone and have come in the top group for every mini event, and am still one fabric short of the costume.  So that means we've had a chance to win 29??  Not a surprise when the costume requires 30. As for the purple fabric, yes, it's all from Merlin.  Which at this point, what difference does it make?  There aren't any new attractions to pick up and elixir just keeps accumulating.  Until they stop putting attractions solely into platinum chests, at least we have a place to help blow through some of our otherwise useless elixir.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *Congrats! *I’m trying to figure out what I’m doing wrong with fabric. The only way to collect the Blue Scallop Fabric is thru this continuously endless parade of mini events, right? I’m currently only at 19/30 and while I’ve been playing far more casually than usual, I’ve gotten *EVERY* progression reward and believe I’ve recieved atleast 1 piece of fabric from placement rewards. Also, the only way to get Purple Fabric is thru Merlin, correct?


Yep, pretty much.  I maxed out the fabric awards on the endless stream of mini events and that helped alot.  I've kinda been glued to the tablet...(hanging my head down in shame...)


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone know the secret to the instagram teaser I just received? New event?   This forum is the only type of "social media" I do.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone know the secret to the instagram teaser I just received? New event?   This forum is the only type of "social media" I do.


Same.  Well, except for Facebook, but I'm not on there to "like" Gameloft of anything those idiots do.


----------



## Onceler

supernova said:


> Correct.  I think people must have fabric left over from past events because I have hit every single milestone and have come in the top group for every mini event, and am still one fabric short of the costume.  So that means we've had a chance to win 29??  Not a surprise when the costume requires 30. As for the purple fabric, yes, it's all from Merlin.  Which at this point, what difference does it make?  There aren't any new attractions to pick up and elixir just keeps accumulating.  Until they stop putting attractions solely into platinum chests, at least we have a place to help blow through some of our otherwise useless elixir.



You're probably correct about starting with left over fabric. I was able to put Bo Peep into her new costume before the butterfly tapper ended and now I have an extra 2 fabrics. I wasn't paying attention before the back-to-back-to-back-to-back fabric chase began, but I must have had a few extra before it started since I seem to be a little bit ahead of everyone else.

Don't worry about getting her costume early. After her initial 4 hour side quest, I sent her home since she had nothing else to do.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Same.  Well, except for Facebook, but I'm not on there to "like" Gameloft of anything those idiots do.



Agree with both of you guys. I don’t do Facebook at all!


----------



## hopemax

Have we had a chance to earn the Scallop fabric before?  People on Reddit are calling it a bug, that some people are benefiting from.  Like they got their prizes twice or something.  Checked the Wiki, and it's a brand new fabric.  So people couldn't have started with a stockpile already.  Did we have a chest with fabric during this TS4 nonsense?

But yeah, it looks like we pretty much had to place 1st in these mini events with an occasional 2nd to earn enough.  In my IOS, if I place 1st or 2nd, I will have enough.  In my Windows, where there seem to be fewer leaderboards and so they are harder to place, I have to place in the top group.  And considering I am ranked 233, that ain't happening.  And yeah, it's pretty crappy to have all these back to back events and come up short.


----------



## Aces86

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone know the secret to the instagram teaser I just received? New event?   This forum is the only type of "social media" I do.



Was wondering that myself!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Well, it's been a few weeks now, and nothing has changed.  I'm still getting that same "Five Nights at Freddy's" vibe from Ducky and the Bunny.  It might be a combination of sleep deprivation due to too many mini games in a row, the ongoing frustration of working on a premium character (Gramma T) that never did anything worthwhile that I foolishly actually paid gems for,  that I cannot seem to level up (still at the beginning of lv 6) followed up today by a keyhole teaser that makes absolutely no sense.  All of the above are causing me to not only use run-on sentences in my posts but I'm starting to get a little paranoid.  1 day and 11 hrs to go to unlock them....I swear that Ducky in the bottom corner of my screen is plotting something big.  Just look at his expression!!  Mark my words, that is not a happy duck!!!  You think the happiness thing was terrible?  Just wait until you realize that our little kids running around the park begin to disappear right after we unlock Ducky.   If he becomes a "wishes" character I'm really going to call "fowl" play  (hee hee...see what I did there?!?  A duck is a water fowl...okay okay..I really better get some sleep now!) But seriously, you may want to start doing roll calls on your park kids...they don't have parents to protect them!


----------



## karmstr112

KPach525 said:


> I just finished the Dumbo set, so YAY!
> Then it’s:
> Sina ready for 9
> Moana ready for 8
> Maui ready for 7
> Hei Hei leveling to 5
> Tui working on 9
> Tala working on 8
> Pua working on 9
> Rajah working on 4
> 
> Quite bored right now, but sorta looking forward to new TS4 and curious about update 31 still... so we shall see



Congrats on finishing Dumbo, I'm still collecting for him.  I feel like the quest for flowers will never end for the Moana crowd, So as I slowly accumulate flowers and everything else they need, here is my update:

Raja    at    4   
HeiHei    at    6    
Maui    at    6    
Moana    at    7    
Pua    at    7    
Grandma Tala    at    8   
Dumbo    at    9


----------



## KPach525

So here is the update from Instagram for those who don’t follow. Looks like our first peek at update 31. And I have zero ideas of what they are hinting at...


----------



## hopemax

The backside of Philharmagic...We will have the ability to rotate the buildings all 4 directions.  Or maybe rotate the park itself, so we can find annoying tappers behind large buildings.  Tapper events will now be running continuously (Bo Peep costume was "practice")

That's my mostly tongue in cheek answer.

Oh, and a redesign of the "building ready to collect" bubble.  I'm guessing that means, buildings will be collecting something new.  But I don't want to think about it, because it will probably require more "engagement" and I don't want to give them any more.

But I think the major addition is mini games of some sort.  Increases engagement.  They will probably be cute but too time consuming.   Tokens and gems as major prizes.  Happiness and basic tokens as minimum prizes.  So our happiness will be bursting again, but burn out is gonna get worse.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Speculation is Pocahontas. Choosing Philharmagic for the “P”, compass in the icon above it, hills in the background look similar to one of the landscape shots from the movie.


----------



## Windwaker4444

JamesGarvey said:


> Speculation is Pocahontas. Choosing Philharmagic for the “P”, compass in the icon above it, hills in the background look similar to one of the landscape shots from the movie.


Omg.  If Pocahontas is the answer from the teaser I will never trust my eyes again!


----------



## Windwaker4444

karmstr112 said:


> Congrats on finishing Dumbo, I'm still collecting for him.  I feel like the quest for flowers will never end for the Moana crowd, So as I slowly accumulate flowers and everything else they need, here is my update:
> 
> Raja    at    4
> HeiHei    at    6
> Maui    at    6
> Moana    at    7
> Pua    at    7
> Grandma Tala    at    8
> Dumbo    at    9


Oooo..my turn, my turn!  I like it when people leave their stats (although, they usually make me feel a little behind).

Sultan lv 8
Rajah lv 4 
Gramma T lv 6 (grrrrrrrrrrr)
Pua  lv 7
Hei Hei lv 7
Maui lv 8
Moana lv 8

Cute side note...my Pooh attractions are next to my Aladdin attractions.  So Tigger and Rajah are always hanging out together.  Looks like a tiger playdate.  Too cute!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Windwaker4444 said:


> Oooo..my turn, my turn!  I like it when people leave their stats (although, they usually make me feel a little behind).
> 
> Sultan lv 8
> Rajah lv 4
> Gramma T lv 6 (grrrrrrrrrrr)
> Pua  lv 7
> Hei Hei lv 7
> Maui lv 8
> Moana lv 8
> 
> Cute side note...my Pooh attractions are next to my Aladdin attractions.  So Tigger and Rajah are always hanging out together.  Looks like a tiger playdate.  Too cute!!


Me too!  Of course I also have Jungle Book nearby so it's a tiger party sometimes. Shere Khan is not nearly as cute though.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Speculation is Pocahontas. Choosing Philharmagic for the “P”, compass in the icon above it, hills in the background look similar to one of the landscape shots from the movie.


A film offering an even weaker character set than Moana.  Two main characters, a villain, pointless side characters, and three non-talking animals, If it's true, then here's hoping for a more limited set this time around.


----------



## supernova

Any guesses on whether the spork thing is going to be a gem character?


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Any guesses on whether the spork thing is going to be a gem character?


You know one will be.  If not the spork, probably Bonnie...I mean the gigantic  cute friendly Bunny (definitely not the scary animatronic stalker bunny that is haunting my nightmares...darn that VR Freddy game!)  My money is on the spork though.  Did you get the Slinky Dog?  I haven't yet.  I only have 400 gems and I wanted to see how much this new character will cost me first.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> You know one will be.  If not the spork, probably Bonnie...I mean the gigantic  cute friendly Bunny (definitely not the scary animatronic stalker bunny that is haunting my nightmares...darn that VR Freddy game!)  My money is on the spork though.  Did you get the Slinky Dog?  I haven't yet.  I only have 400 gems and I wanted to see how much this new character will cost me first.


No.  Decided that I'm going to focus on characters over attractions.   All of these buildings aren't ever going to fit in my park anyway,  and since I never bothered trying to group anything,  what's the point?


----------



## Hoodie

Speculation that the update will be leveling up buildings.  Because we don't have enough to do.


----------



## Wdw1015

500 gems for Forky


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Any guesses on whether the spork thing is going to be a gem character?


Ding ding ding! Whopping 500 gems to boot


----------



## KPach525

Also FYI, BOTH Bo Peep fabrics are now in Merlin’s shop. I actually applaud that move since I was 4 short after the last trophy event.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> No.  Decided that I'm going to focus on characters over attractions.   All of these buildings aren't ever going to fit in my park anyway,  and since I never bothered trying to group anything,  what's the point?



That is what I am doing anyway. The characters are more important and parade floats then buildings. The chest this morning got me a Christopher Robin stAtue that I already have. You should not even include stuff we have. It stinks. I also will never probably use what was it 450 gems for dorky. Fat chance, I have other characters my gems need to go to then a fork and I am a Toy Story fan but not the 4th.


----------



## hopemax

So I managed to actually place where I needed to place to get all the fabric.  Surpringly, it was the IOS game where I only needed to finish top 100 not top 50, which gave me the most trouble.  Squeaked in at #95.  But Bo Peep has 4 minutes on her task, so she's not getting changed yet.

I'm glad to see the fabric is in the shop.  Although, it would have been nice to know that in advance, because I would not have gotten up twice last night and made sure I was up by event end in my IOS game.  I have plentiful elixir, I would have just bought the last fabric.

These are some mighty long tasks for Ducky.  And ugh, Bees...  Although some gems would be nice, I really don't need to be doing this event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> Also FYI, BOTH Bo Peep fabrics are now in Merlin’s shop. I actually applaud that move since I was 4 short after the last trophy event.



Thanks for mentioning this - I am 2 fabrics short and noticed the current new tapper (honey bees) none of the rewards were more fabric so I was wondering were / how to get those last two


and yeah, guessing no Forky for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I noticed looking at what can earn the Ducky ear hats, it lists "Build Star Adventurer (Unavailable)"


----------



## KPach525

TheMaxRebo said:


> I noticed looking at what can earn the Ducky ear hats, it lists "Build Star Adventurer (Unavailable)"


That Star Adventurer was just brought up in dialogue when Bo Peep was in costume. So it may be a new building released with Update 31?


----------



## mikegood2

Well it looks like the few guesses of how much the premium costumes gave GameLoft too much credit. 500 gems.  Glad I skipped buying the Sultan, because I wouldn’t have had enough gems for Forky if I did.

Also looks like my thought that the back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back... were just for the fabric was wrong. Looking more and more like we can look forward to mini events running 24/7. Guess I can add mini events to my growing list of things that GameLoft has done that no longer makes me care about. btw If they want to do this I guess I’m fine with it. What I’m not fine with is the fact that every change they have made over the last few months is to make you feel like you need to log in every hour or two. They are really going out of their way suck the enjoyment out and to make everything a grind.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> That Star Adventurer was just brought up in dialogue when Bo Peep was in costume. So it may be a new building released with Update 31?



Thanks for the heads up about that. Since I never read the dialogue I’m sure I woulda missed it. I’ve made a game out of all dialogue boxes into how quickly can I click thru them to make them go away,


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Well it looks like the few guesses of how much the premium costumes gave GameLoft too much credit. 500 gems.  Glad I skipped buying the Sultan, because I wouldn’t have had enough gems for Forky if I did.
> 
> Also looks like my thought that the back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back-to-back... were just for the fabric was wrong. Looking more and more like we can look forward to mini events running 24/7. Guess I can add mini events to my growing list of things that GameLoft has done that no longer makes me care about. btw If they want to do this I guess I’m fine with it. What I’m not fine with is the fact that every change they have made over the last few months is to make you feel like you need to log in every hour or two. They are really going out of their way suck the enjoyment out and to make everything a grind.



This is where disclosure would be nice.  It might be good to have these mini events so new players can earn things that established players can just purchase with elixir.  But it needs to be clear, that you can earn things in other, predictable ways.


----------



## Jgerva12

This is awesome! I can’t wait to start playing


----------



## lme30005

What am I collecting WTP tokens for - honey and honeycomb? I have all the characters to 10


----------



## KPach525

lme30005 said:


> What am I collecting WTP tokens for - honey and honeycomb? I have all the characters to 10


They are needed to ‘collect’ the honeybees roaming around as part of the limited time tapper game


----------



## lme30005

KPach525 said:


> They are needed to ‘collect’ the honeybees roaming around as part of the limited time tapper game


Ah thanks, another mini game I can’t be bothered to do as I’ll never get in top 10!


----------



## Eeyore daily

I can't get started on the new Toy Story characters until I get home to internet.  Random question but if I download the game onto my new phone would I have to start all over again?


----------



## Arundal

Eeyore daily said:


> I can't get started on the new Toy Story characters until I get home to internet.  Random question but if I download the game onto my new phone would I have to start all over again?



Depends on what you have at home. iPhone to iPhone and windows to windows I believe and have to save to Facebook usually or maybe Game Center been awhile.


----------



## hopemax

Eeyore daily said:


> I can't get started on the new Toy Story characters until I get home to internet.  Random question but if I download the game onto my new phone would I have to start all over again?



If your game is connected to Facebook, Game Center (IOS), Google Play (Android) or Windows Account  then simply download the game on your new phone.  After the intro, click the Options button in the upper right and log into whichever one you used.  It will bring up a popup asking if you wanted to use the Saved Data or the new Game.  Pick the saved data.  Also, when your game loads on your old device, make a note of your UserNumber (it shows in the upper left).  That way if you mess it up, you can get Gameloft to help.

But yeah, you can't swap between Windows and any other type of device.  You can swap between IOS/Android.


----------



## dkolett

The Star Adventurer is available for purchase with elixir. It helps with the new character tokens.


----------



## Windwaker4444

dkolett said:


> The Star Adventurer is available for purchase with elixir. It helps with the new character tokens.


Thx.  Did not notice that!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

Got the Pooh Honey Bee costume this morning in my chest.  Perfect timing for the bee event.  I wasn't going to do this one, but I'm 92 gems short of getting Forky, so I'll give it a whirl.  500 gems for a plastic fork/spork is kinda expensive.  Although, rather earn it the hard way than "fork" over the $9.99.  (Ha ha ha...the puns just keep coming...)


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Got the Pooh Honey Bee costume this morning in my chest.  Perfect timing for the bee event.  I wasn't going to do this one, but I'm 92 gems short of getting Forky, so I'll give it a whirl.  500 gems for a plastic fork/spork is kinda expensive.  Although, rather earn it the hard way than "fork" over the $9.99.  (Ha ha ha...the puns just keep coming...)





You should have to “  “ over the $9.99 just for the terrible pun. And no the “” was not swearing at you, I just refused to type you pun.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I got the Winnie the Pooh float out of the chest so that's a better result than usual.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> You should have to “  “ over the $9.99 just for the terrible pun. And no the “” was not swearing at you, I just refused to type you pun.


 Hee hee hee....


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Ding ding ding! Whopping 500 gems to boot


Holy Christmas!  Low low price of $9.99, most likely?


----------



## hopemax

dkolett said:


> The Star Adventurer is available for purchase with elixir. It helps with the new character tokens.



And only 7500 elixir and not the usual 30K... I'm suspicious...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Holy Christmas!  Low low price of $9.99, most likely?



I’m waiting for them to introduce BOGO 1/2 OFF deals! Just imagine how exciting it would be to have multiples of characters and being able to level both individually!   I hope i didn’t give them any ideas?


----------



## karmstr112

Windwaker4444 said:


> Thx.  Did not notice that!!!


I didn't notice Star Adventure is available via Merlin either. And only 7500 elixir, I'm amazed after the gem purchase increases this is actually a reasonable price.  Toy Story Mania at 30k elixir will be staying with Merlin at least until more land is opened.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Holy Christmas!  Low low price of $9.99, most likely?



yeah, the package was $9.99 for Forky and some tokens to help him get to level 2 and I think some elixr or something


----------



## PrincessS121212

Dumb thing I noticed.  If you have Bo peep in her new costume and you get a happiness quest for her, you have to switch her back to her old outfit, do the 3 minute quest, and then switch her back so she can collect Ducky tokens.  Such poor planning, interns.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessS121212 said:


> Dumb thing I noticed.  If you have Bo peep in her new costume and you get a happiness quest for her, you have to switch her back to her old outfit, do the 3 minute quest, and then switch her back so she can collect Ducky tokens.  Such poor planning, interns.



Yes, this made me crazy earlier.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessS121212 said:


> Dumb thing I noticed.  If you have Bo peep in her new costume and you get a happiness quest for her, you have to switch her back to her old outfit, do the 3 minute quest, and then switch her back so she can collect Ducky tokens.  Such poor planning, interns.



similar to the comfy outfits for the princesses - you have to switch them out to do the happiness request and then switch them back.  not sure why you can meet and greet the kid in your comfy outfits


----------



## PrincessP

Has anyone purchased Forky?  500 gems is steep for plasticware. Seems like he should be a silver spoon at that price. Haven’t seen the movie yet so not sure if I care about these new characters.


----------



## LeCras

PrincessP said:


> Has anyone purchased Forky?  500 gems is steep for plasticware. Seems like he should be a silver spoon at that price. Haven’t seen the movie yet so not sure if I care about these new characters.



I did. I had nearly a thousand gems, and I'm a completionist...


----------



## Arundal

PrincessP said:


> Has anyone purchased Forky?  500 gems is steep for plasticware. Seems like he should be a silver spoon at that price. Haven’t seen the movie yet so not sure if I care about these new characters.



Not me. Thought it was too much. Other things to save gems for then a plastic fork not a part of Toy Story from the beginning.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Unless the happiness problem gets fixed I don't see a point of me participating in the next event. My drops were bad enough while being 'ecstatic'. I haven't been able to get my rating out of 'cheerful' for weeks and because of a lack of trying, I even started opening chests again. Every time I get near or just over 100% I swear my requests dry up and I'm back in the lower half of 'cheerful' looking to claw my way up again. It's no fun at all this way.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> Unless the happiness problem gets fixed I don't see a point of me participating in the next event. My drops were bad enough while being 'ecstatic'. I haven't been able to get my rating out of 'cheerful' for weeks and because of a lack of trying, I even started opening chests again. Every time I get near or just over 100% I swear my requests dry up and I'm back in the lower half of 'cheerful' looking to claw my way up again. It's no fun at all this way.


I'm thinking that at this point, they have zero intentions of fixing it.  They screwed things up and then pretended not to know what was going on.  Remember the nonsense about asking players for their user names so that they could look into the data?  For duck's sake (wait, I spelled that word wrong there), you sped up the happiness diminishing rate.  Go back and adjust it.  You don't need data for that one, asse$.


----------



## supernova

LeCras said:


> I did. I had nearly a thousand gems, and I'm a completionist...


Geez.  With all we've had to spend our gems on over the past few months, you must have spent a bundle on gem packs!  Otherwise there were far better characters to choose to purchase instead of the fork!


----------



## Arundal

galaxygirl76 said:


> Unless the happiness problem gets fixed I don't see a point of me participating in the next event. My drops were bad enough while being 'ecstatic'. I haven't been able to get my rating out of 'cheerful' for weeks and because of a lack of trying, I even started opening chests again. Every time I get near or just over 100% I swear my requests dry up and I'm back in the lower half of 'cheerful' looking to claw my way up again. It's no fun at all this way.



I have been able to keep mine in 10-20 percent ecstatic during the day don’t look at it at night just sleep lol. Don’t bother going higher then that does not do anything for you. Agree they aren’t going to fix. It’s what they are embracing.


----------



## supernova

Wait.  It takes TWELVE hours to welcome this duck?  Just started the countdown, so that means that he'll be in my park at 12:55am.  Hope you're very patient, Mr. Duck, because I'm not dealing with you until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wdw1015

Livestream coming on Friday. Looks like maybe Ducktales? Not sure what else would have what looks like gold coins in a vault.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Livestream coming on Friday. Looks like maybe Ducktales? Not sure what else would have what looks like gold coins in a vault.


Now... do they go with the new version or the classic version?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Wait.  It takes TWELVE hours to welcome this duck?  Just started the countdown, so that means that he'll be in my park at 12:55am.  Hope you're very patient, Mr. Duck, because I'm not dealing with you until tomorrow morning.



Lol


----------



## PrincessP

@Windwaker4444 Is there a cute animation with Bambi’s Ice Rink?  I finally got it in a Platinum chest, but I have yet to find any task where I can see any of them slipping around on it.  Excitement quickly fading. I am about to put it in storage.


----------



## Quellman

Duck Tales:
Scrooge
Huey
Dewy 
Louie
Launchpad
Gizmo
Mrs. Beakley
Della and Webby if the new series 
Donald Already Exisits. Maybe he gets a new outfit.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Wait.  It takes TWELVE hours to welcome this duck?  Just started the countdown, so that means that he'll be in my park at 12:55am.  Hope you're very patient, Mr. Duck, because I'm not dealing with you until tomorrow morning.



Still 9 tokens away in IOS, and 19! in Windows.  I hoped to have had them both Welcomed by the time infamous Update 31 drops, but I don't know about Windows...


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Still 9 tokens away in IOS, and 19! in Windows.  I hoped to have had them both Welcomed by the time infamous Update 31 drops, but I don't know about Windows...


Your doing better than me, I think. Currently 12/20 targets and 13/20 ear hats. Between preparing for vacation and it starting on Saturday, I’ve been playing very casually and must admit it’s really nice. The longer times on the items have limited to about 2 chances a day.


----------



## Peachkins

Yay! I got Reflections of China out of a platinum chest! 

And I have nowhere to put it.


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessP said:


> @Windwaker4444 Is there a cute animation with Bambi’s Ice Rink?  I finally got it in a Platinum chest, but I have yet to find any task where I can see any of them slipping around on it.  Excitement quickly fading. I am about to put it in storage.


I looked too, but never found one.  That would have been perfect for a 12 hr Bambi falling down and turning in a circle.  I have Bambi and Thumper doing the 24 hr "Teaching" task.  It's okay, but nowhere as good as some of the other animations.  Neither of them ever get used for happiness, so you won't get stuck with a happiness request for a day and you can earn more magic than the castle.  Do you have Ursula out "Crafting Spells (I think is the name)?  I like that one.  It's kinda simple, but I like it too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Quellman said:


> Duck Tales:
> Scrooge
> Huey
> Dewy
> Louie
> Launchpad
> Gizmo
> Mrs. Beakley
> Della and Webby if the new series
> Donald Already Exisits. Maybe he gets a new outfit.


Well...it's no Hercules...but better than a lot of other options.   I always kinda hoped Uncle Scrooge would show up.  He could follow Hamm around and try to steal the coins that pop up from his back when he is doing his 60 minute counting task.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Peachkins said:


> Yay! I got Reflections of China out of a platinum chest!
> 
> And I have nowhere to put it.


Congrats!!!  I've been trying for that one.  But yeah, you are right, there is no room left for it to go.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Your doing better than me, I think. Currently 12/20 targets and 13/20 ear hats. Between preparing for vacation and it starting on Saturday, I’ve been playing very casually and must admit it’s really nice. The longer times on the items have limited to about 2 chances a day.


Fishing trip????


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Fishing trip????



Yep, rented a cabin/house in central Wisconsin. It’s been raining the last 2 days, but still been able to get some fishing in. Had a decent day today, well I didn’t, and my youngest niece first real time fishing has twice as many fish as the next person, her sister. Gonna blame most of my bad day on having to constantly take fish off for her, or put on bait.    Probably all planing on going to Toy Story 4 on the day with the worst weather forcast.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, rented a cabin/house in central Wisconsin. It’s been raining the last 2 days, but still been able to get some fishing in. Had a decent day today, well I didn’t, and my youngest niece first real time fishing has twice as many fish as the next person, her sister. Gonna blame most of my bad day on having to constantly take fish off for her, or put on bait.    Probably all planing on going to Toy Story 4 on the day with the worst weather forcast.


Sounds like fun.  You know, it's a total girl scam.  The whole, can't get the fish off the line, can't get the bait on, etc.  Glad to see the younger generation are still learning young how to manipulate nice guys when it comes to the "yucky" fishing parts!!   

Let me know how the movie is.  I'm still on the fence, although I hear it's doing pretty well.  I'll trust your slightly cynical judgement.  Afterall, it's not like you had to pay for your ticket so you won't feel like you need to justify the cost by saying it was worth it.  Just make sure you spoil your nieces with popcorn and drinks.  Gotta be the cool uncle...


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Yay! I got Reflections of China out of a platinum chest!
> 
> And I have nowhere to put it.



Wish I had. Got Burnt Pie Concession.


----------



## KPach525

Quellman said:


> Duck Tales:
> Scrooge
> Huey
> Dewy
> Louie
> Launchpad
> Gizmo
> Mrs. Beakley
> Della and Webby if the new series
> Donald Already Exisits. Maybe he gets a new outfit.


Is this a sourced leak, or just your guess?


----------



## Quellman

KPach525 said:


> Is this a sourced leak, or just your guess?


Just a guess. Those are just about all the characters that could be available and are recurring enough in the show to be possible.  There are enough for the 7 or so that can usually be found in timed events.  I'd think that one of the nephews and launchpad would be gem characters.  Why a nephew? Because they know you'll spend to get the complete set.


----------



## supernova

Duck welcomed.  First is an 8-hour task.  The good thing about the 12-hour welcome period is that we should be able to level him to 2 immediately.

Probably not going to bother seeing the movie in theaters so I won't have a clue who any of these characters are any time soon.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, rented a cabin/house in central Wisconsin. It’s been raining the last 2 days, but still been able to get some fishing in. Had a decent day today, well I didn’t, and my youngest niece first real time fishing has twice as many fish as the next person, her sister. Gonna blame most of my bad day on having to constantly take fish off for her, or put on bait.    Probably all planing on going to Toy Story 4 on the day with the worst weather forcast.


Hmmm... Walt Disney World, New York City, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, London, central Wisconsin.  One of those things is not like the other (if I may channel my inner Sesame Street).


----------



## tweeter

supernova said:


> Hmmm... Walt Disney World, New York City, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, London, central Wisconsin.  One of those things is not like the other (if I may channel my inner Sesame Street).



I know, I know, it's New York City. The only one starting with "N". There are two with "W' and three with "L".


----------



## supernova

tweeter said:


> I know, I know, it's New York City. The only one starting with "N". There are two with "W' and three with "L".


Rats, but holy cow.  When I tell you that I seriously didn't expect anyone to see the pattern I put together... nicely done!  I was worried about grouping the L's that way, but whatever.  Glad someone else's mind is sharp.  Now I have an apprentice.  Watch out world!


----------



## hopemax

Quellman said:


> Just a guess. Those are just about all the characters that could be available and are recurring enough in the show to be possible.  There are enough for the 7 or so that can usually be found in timed events.  I'd think that one of the nephews and launchpad would be gem characters.  Why a nephew? Because they know you'll spend to get the complete set.



I'm actually wondering, since this is tied to the new game elements, that this is permanent content.  If the rumors are true about building upgrades, they will probably want to make it a feature that is unlocked earlier in the flow of play (as opposed to after Dumbo).  Therefore, it may be simply a new page in the Mickey & Friends section and just Scrooge, and Huey, Dewey and Louie.  With one of them being Premium.  I wouldn't put it past them to make Scrooge a 1000 gem character, just to screw with us.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I wouldn't put it past them to make Scrooge a 1000 gem character, just to screw with us.


Pashaw on your pessimism.  I think by now we know Gameloft a BIT better than that.


----------



## supernova

After the duck's 8-hour task, we can welcome the bunny.  60 Pixar balls, 25 Spaceship Targets, 15 Ear Hats.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Sounds like fun.  You know, it's a total girl scam.  The whole, can't get the fish off the line, can't get the bait on, etc.  Glad to see the younger generation are still learning young how to manipulate nice guys when it comes to the "yucky" fishing parts!!
> 
> Let me know how the movie is.  I'm still on the fence, although I hear it's doing pretty well.  I'll trust your slightly cynical judgement.  Afterall, it's not like you had to pay for your ticket so you won't feel like you need to justify the cost by saying it was worth it.  Just make sure you spoil your nieces with popcorn and drinks.  Gotta be the cool uncle...



Was to windy, and I wasn’t feeling very well, so we ended up going to TS4 tonight. Really enjoyed it! Without giving any spoilers, it was kinda broken up as 2 movies, the first half more like the previous movies and the second half broke away from the formula which I found considerably more enjoyable. Also, the theater wasn’t an AMC, so I ended up buying a ticket. Luckily they have a $5 Tuesday movie offer and a drink/popcorn combo for $5. Even if it had been more, it woulda been worth it. 

All the new characters were great! I know a lot of people will like Forky the best, but I think Ducky and Bunny (Key & Peele) stole the show. Wait for the end credits, because they did something that was hilarious. Duke Caboom (Keanu Reeves) and Gabby Gabby (Christina Hendricks) were also great! Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not suggesting that they do this, but they could have done an entire 7 character event only using new characters and it woulda been much less of a reach than some other event characters.


----------



## Saati51

Thanks for all the nice comments, but he passed on Thursday, not going to even get into all the stupid drama I put into trying to help his family, I just haven’t felt like playing much sense and every time my little one gets on, she spends gems to open chests until she can spend no more, I wish they would let me let her play but put a code on the gems so I can save for them for attractions whichever she needs later on, because she just likes to click, lol, every time she levels a character she thinks she got a new one, she just turned 4 in May so trying to at least let her have something fun to distract her atm since last night was awful, but they have a lock on spending, wish they had a option to lock the gems too since I have bought some and on other games she has gone on my phone and spent like $10 worth without me knowing, I just really wish they would make gems with a passcode an option too


----------



## Saati51

Also, anyone know why when I go watch those extra videos for happiness, chests, gems, etc, they keep coming coming up as unavailable at the moment, I’m on my house WiFi so don’t get why this happens like 97% of the time


----------



## Saati51

And okay, maybe I’m not being smart about it, but I feel if I get what I can for characters for now out of legendary chests, finally can’t get any more until probably the 1st because of the situation, but I can’t do a lot of the little mini things that come up atm because of the characters levels, etc., I know I’m paying too much for a game too pay for my 4 year old but since they change it every 3 days, shouldn’t I eventually kind of be caught up so that I can do these little mini bee, gold trophy, bot quests, whatever comes up when they circle around with the legendary chests again? I’d actually rather spend money on this if she wants when I have it then getting a bunch more toys in my house


----------



## Saati51

And I’m so sorry for asking this on here, thanks to my daughters wonderful “family”, just being worried about money tiny bit short until I get paid, whatever, I’ll take out of my mini savings of a couple $100 just to add to my card to make her happy, but anyone know why I can’t even download the free apps she wants right now until I ride the bus all over town to put more money on my card?  Okay, I probably owe the App Store money which they always get back, but don’t get why I can’t get her the free little miracalous(she never even watches the show but seen YouTube videos and wants the app) app until I can go load my card with the rest of my money tomorrow, just wondering if anyone else ran into this? Honestly, im trying to do anything that distracts her until I can get her into a dr, I researched what to do, but she’s having a hard time and I know I’m trying to spoil her in the meantime, but it’s basically me and her so trying to do what I can until it gets easier, I gave her her dads old phone since his broke 2 weeks ago and just signed another 2 year contract and have no clue what to do with it, please don’t report me for off topic, just trying to figure out this app thing and help my little one


----------



## Saati51

Quite honestly, I’m trying to help her on this game, but also in shock atm and not thinking as well as I normally should, being a vet with depression and extreme social anxiety doesn’t help, I know I posted way too much on here i shouldn’t have but when my anxiety kicks in (people can’t even understand me on the phone lately) I rush and ramble, I don’t mean any harm, just trying to figure things out for her on games while I figure things out through this mess


----------



## supernova

Saati51 said:


> Also, anyone know why when I go watch those extra videos for happiness, chests, gems, etc, they keep coming coming up as unavailable at the moment, I’m on my house WiFi so don’t get why this happens like 97% of the time


Not sure if you are aware or not, but the video for gems only works twice a day.  For me, it resets at around 9pm EST.  The bubble around the gem turns white when it's time to play the ads.  Again, if you already know this, I'm sorry.  Not sure if they are playing for you at all or if it always says unavailable. On a fare more important note, most sincerest condolences on the passing of your husband.  I guess we were all hoping that he would pull through, even as strangers.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Not sure if you are aware or not, but the video for gems only works twice a day.  For me, it resets at around 9pm EST.  The bubble around the gem turns white when it's time to play the ads.  Again, if you already know this, I'm sorry.  Not sure if they are playing for you at all or if it always says unavailable. On a fare more important note, most sincerest condolences on the passing of your husband.  I guess we were all hoping that he would pull through, even as strangers.


As for the video issue. I sometimes get an error as well.  The gem video is white and you click on it, and then it says, sorry vides are unavailable.  I usually see it as a result of a poor connection.  For me it is sometimes when I walk from one side of the house to the other as I have 2 routers, neither are meshed together. Sometimes at work, my signal is weak, and it won't load videos so it just gives an error message.   Othertimes it just craps out for a day or so and then comes back.  

For @Saati51 I would consider force quitting the game and then restarting it. That sometimes will do the trick.


----------



## SunDial

What?   No new tapper event?   Geez.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> What?   No new tapper event?   Geez.


Oh crap @SunDial.  Really?  Because you know what you've just done to us, right?


----------



## supernova

Excited to boast about my placement of #1864 on the bee event with a total of 3 bees., which basically allowed me to check the leaderboard prizes.  You can all be jealous of my 2 gems and 1,000 magic.  Me, I will NOT be jealous of the time the rest of you wasted over the past five days of that nonsense.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Excited to boast about my placement of #1864 on the bee event with a total of 3 bees., which basically allowed me to check the leaderboard prizes.  You can all be jealous of my 2 gems and 1,000 magic.  Me, I will NOT be jealous of the time the rest of you wasted over the past five days of that nonsense.



Lol! I did a little better with 5 gems and 2,000 magic think I was around 340, could never get close to the leaders.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Lol! I did a little better with 5 gems and 2,000 magic think I was around 340, could never get close to the leaders.


Show off.


----------



## hopemax

What's annoying, is that in my IOS game I was 1054 and I was initially TRYING to get the WIR chest.  The last 24 hours I gave up, but the early part I was sending everyone off on tokens.  That's how useless my drops were.

Windows went better.  I did my 23, and forgot I had finished, so did 1 more.  Finished 404, I think.


----------



## hopemax

Saati51 said:


> Also, anyone know why when I go watch those extra videos for happiness, chests, gems, etc, they keep coming coming up as unavailable at the moment, I’m on my house WiFi so don’t get why this happens like 97% of the time



This happens to me a lot too.  Sometimes restarting the app works, sometimes rebooting my phone works.  Mostly, I think it's a bad ad, and I have to wait for it to give me a different ad.  I also have a problem where I will watch an ad, it finishes, but no popup. (and not the StraightTalk, problem ads).   Sometimes restarting the app will get the popup, sometimes I just have to watch another video.


----------



## hopemax

Saati51 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments, but he passed on Thursday, not going to even get into all the stupid drama I put into trying to help his family, I just haven’t felt like playing much sense and every time my little one gets on, she spends gems to open chests until she can spend no more, I wish they would let me let her play but put a code on the gems so I can save for them for attractions whichever she needs later on, because she just likes to click, lol, every time she levels a character she thinks she got a new one, she just turned 4 in May so trying to at least let her have something fun to distract her atm since last night was awful, but they have a lock on spending, wish they had a option to lock the gems too since I have bought some and on other games she has gone on my phone and spent like $10 worth without me knowing, I just really wish they would make gems with a passcode an option too



First, I'm sorry for your loss.

Second, it sounds like your child associates opening a chest with getting a character.  So what might help is showing her that the platform chests don't give out characters.  I don't know if you have noticed, but if you click on the chest, in the upper left there is a chest that says Rewards.  Click on it, and bring up the types of chests and what is in them.  Ask her which chest, matches the one on the platform, and when she picks it, ask her to tell you what things are in the chest.  Have her actually list off:  smiley faces, bench, light, etc.  So she will have to process it, and not listen if you just read them off for her.

It probably won't help if she knows she has to go to the special chest page, and click the ones that cost 60 gems.  But maybe if she can understand that most chests DO NOT have characters, it will slow it down.

But otherwise, honestly, this game probably isn't for her or for you.  You will spend way more than you should, and the stress will eat at you.  And it's not going to do a thing to help her or you "move on" without her Daddy.  Spending money to relieve someone's pain (either hers or yours) only feeds the monster that will grow and consume both of you.  Imagine her at 16, and what her 16 year old "if I don't have this, I can't be happy" spending might entail?  No parent thinks it could get "that bad," but you know the habits and patterns you establish when they are little, stay with them and you.  Tantrums delayed today, will happen tomorrow.

Buying more chests won't help you catch up.  Gameloft wants you to think it will, but they always set it up for the players to lose.  Just like Vegas.  I'm a day 1 player, have every event character except Grumpy, and I tried with the honey bees and still ended up 1054!  New players are at a permanent disadvantage.  The best you can do is focus on the primary flow of play, do events as well as you can, and hope that some later event you will have the right combo to finish.  But there are 182 characters in this game, and it takes about $10 to get one.  I don't know how many are free vs premium or old event characters, but lets say half...91...are you prepared to spend $910 on this game?  And that doesn't include bundles for costumes or bundles for attractions or parade floats.  It's sickening.  You can go buy a handheld Nintendo Switch for cheaper, and find your daughter some games that she can play without having buttons to spend more money.


----------



## Saati51

supernova said:


> Not sure if you are aware or not, but the video for gems only works twice a day.  For me, it resets at around 9pm EST.  The bubble around the gem turns white when it's time to play the ads.  Again, if you already know this, I'm sorry.  Not sure if they are playing for you at all or if it always says unavailable. On a fare more important note, most sincerest condolences on the passing of your husband.  I guess we were all hoping that he would pull through, even as strangers.


I’m lucky if I get the 2 gems or even 1 every like 4 days, and every time i open a chest(what my 4 year old spends all our gems on doing when I’m not looking, just uses gems to skip the time and open every chest that’s there) when the little thing pops up to watch a video for a bonus one, they always come up as unavailable now, try again later, yeah like I can after the little pop up is gone, the extra happiness video pop ups that come up at random, none of it plays, like I said, lucky to get a video to play every couple of days, Gabby is constantly watching YouTube videos on the phones or her tablet so I don’t get why they don’t work, also she just likes doing something when there’s nothing to do, she actually associates leveling the characters with thinking she’s getting a new one, she gets mad when one is leveling and she sees another one ready, saying why can’t I get him or her, I usually have to them go find the character on game if I can to show her it’s already walking around

Side note, personal life stuff so don’t read if not interested: not ready for it yet, but going to see if a lawyer can look into his death, something just wasn’t right with what all went on at the hospital, yes he had an allergic reaction (oddly seafood, after he always ate it, it was complete, sudden, and horrible, just want to warn others it can happen, by the time I called 911 and got an ambulance here he couldn’t talk) he already was on oxygen, but problems started at the hospital when feeding tube moved into his lungs his 2nd day there(still wondering why he had one so soon, our little one was in icu for about a week on her birthday last year and couldn’t eat until the 5th day and they never worried about a feeding tube) and he got pneumonia, also a week before he died, they moved him out of icu, then back in Sunday, after he started running 103+ fevers, Wednesday we got warned he wasn’t doing well, Thursday I got the call about 4 that his heart stopped and cpr didn’t work, so really not happy with them right now, he was only 53(almost 2 decades older then me since he graduated the year I was born) and even with him needing oxygen 24/7, I never thought to be raising our 4 year old alone, and unfortunately, we were supposed to get married earlier this month to protect our daughter legally, so we never made it, really bad timing, even though this happening at anytime is still awful since I have a 4 year old that knows he’s gone but then goes back to saying she wants daddy to play barbies with her again, those are the times that are like a knife in my heart since I can’t fix it


----------



## Saati51

I just went through and counted, there’s 16 sets that I’m going to have to get from chests, but since they change an average of every 3 days, sorry I’m not thinking great atm and am usually good at math but not now so please tell me if I’m adding this up wrong, but wouldn’t that mean that they cycle through about every 48 days? I got her 3, she didn’t want “scary and icky guys” from nightmare before Christmas, and skipping lilo for now until next time it comes around, want to make sure if a princess set comes up I can get it, just want to know if I figured that right, and side note, she’s always been a little spoiled since I get 100% disability from the military and struggled when my other one was little so she’s always gotten things but can only fit so much in my house and have to move soon so I actually don’t mind spending money on this for the moment


----------



## hopemax

Saati51 said:


> I just went through and counted, there’s 16 sets that I’m going to have to get from chests, but since they change an average of every 3 days, sorry I’m not thinking great atm and am usually good at math but not now so please tell me if I’m adding this up wrong, but wouldn’t that mean that they cycle through about every 48 days? I got her 3, she didn’t want “scary and icky guys” from nightmare before Christmas, and skipping lilo for now until next time it comes around, want to make sure if a princess set comes up I can get it, just want to know if I figured that right, and side note, she’s always been a little spoiled since I get 100% disability from the military and struggled when my other one was little so she’s always gotten things but can only fit so much in my house and have to move soon so I actually don’t mind spending money on this for the moment



Some sets might come up more frequently because the characters are used as "helpers" for the current event.  During the Moana Event, Snow White were helpers so Lilo & Stitch chests were available, even if it was not time for their rotation.  Also, holidays can affect which chests are offered (Mulan shows up for Chinese New Year).


----------



## Saati51

Thanks for the information, just doing the math made it feel like I didn’t have to rush so much since they probably come up an average of every 2 months, also, she doesn’t spend the 60 gems for chests, I buy the packs for those for her, like I said she associates leveling with getting a new character, she spends all the gems to rush the timers on the chests to open all those until she either runs out of chests or gems


----------



## Saati51

Okay, one more thing, I missed Monday for the calendar thing, surprised my daughter didn’t go on but it was the funeral day and things were a little frantic and crazy, I’m trying to pay the 4 gems it says, but can’t figure out how


----------



## Saati51

Okay I might have to contact customer support I guess, it had to be  log in within 24 hours but I know my daughter logged in, if they don’t fix it with what’s going on, they’re so heartless


----------



## hopemax

Saati51 said:


> Okay I might have to contact customer support I guess, it had to be  log in within 24 hours but I know my daughter logged in, if they don’t fix it with what’s going on, they’re so heartless



I think paying the gems, only helps you recover the previous day's rewards.  And I think it maintains your streak on the right side (which isn't that big of a deal).  So you could get Tuesday's reward, but not any of the previous days.  Honestly, the only day it's really worth it, is to recover the Christmas Day reward, because it's a chest that will give you either a character/attraction/costume that you don't have.  But you have to do it on 12/26 not later.

And you have to be connected to the server to collect calendar rewards.  With your other issues with gem videos, it's possible that it didn't register the calendar rewards.  I've had problems like that, where I click on the calendar and it says I'm not online, even though I have wi-fi on my phone.  Rebooting the app helps.  The game is just buggy.  So consider that when you keep handing them money.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Excited to boast about my placement of #1864 on the bee event with a total of 3 bees., which basically allowed me to check the leaderboard prizes.  You can all be jealous of my 2 gems and 1,000 magic.  Me, I will NOT be jealous of the time the rest of you wasted over the past five days of that nonsense.


I was 17xx so you beat me.  I had enough bees for the silver chest, just for the happiness. Then I replenished my gathering tokens for the next time. Did they change the leaderboard placements?  I waited 2 days before entering a leader board and people had 60+ items.  Wonder if it's all fake leaderboards now.  Wouldn't be surprised really.


----------



## Peachkins

Well now I don't feel so bad about the bee event. I wasn't going to participate, but then saw that gems were the prizes and figured what the heck. After two days, I never got into the top thousand, and those in the top 50 had crazy numbers. Wasn't worth it to me to continue.


----------



## Saati51

I contacted customer support because on Tuesday when we logged in and did the calendar I couldn’t do anything then either, and with videos, like when I open the chests just now, it gave me the option to earn another one and immediately after I clicked it, both chests this happened, a window popped up saying the request timed out and try again later, also last thing, I can never seem to have enough happiness, i can’t level at least a handful of characters that I have everything else for and the place I can remove the curse on at the moment costs 150,000 yeah nice, I have like 700 and something right now, I don’t know if I’m doing something wrong or what because with my 4 year old wanting to play too, we both ate logging in at least like every hour or 2 just for a couple mins to collect things and resend characters on quests that were finished. And after buying chests I think it would be even worse if I had to buy magic on top of it, at least with the chests gabby gets excited about the characters


----------



## Saati51

Finally back up to 14765 magic, but that’s because I haven’t leveled any characters tonight, I did the math and the ones that are ready would cost me 60,000+, so adding that to the magic I need to cure the curse, that’s over 210,000 magic needed, I had to walk to the store with my little one and kept making little stops every time I got an alert to collect things, after we made it to the store and finished our shopping on time, I figured I had time, especially since she was all snug and asleep in her stroller, just feels no matter how much I play, I’m always so far behind on collecting magic to have enough to do what’s needed


----------



## Saati51

Oh and also, I know this isn’t the right spot, but when I was at target, they had clearances on a ton of shimmer and shine and nella the princess knight things for half off(I know it’s Nickelodeon) but just thought if anyone has a toddler like me, they might want to know, half off on toys is a rare occurrence as far as I’ve seen and people on here have been so helpful and kind, I just wanted to let you know, some things were as cheap as $2.49, so don’t think they’ll last too long,  so thought I’d give the heads up


----------



## Saati51

Also, we usually log in more then a couple dozen times a day, Monday was just a bad day with having a funeral, that’s why I don’t get why I wasn’t given the option on Tuesday to get Mondays reward day paid for, it shows I had Tuesday but I know there was no option up to get back the day before, that’s why I contacted customer support, between me and my daughter we log in at least 40-50 times a day, just to grab little things at random for like 30 seconds when they pop up, so don’t get how we didn’t get the 4 gem option to replace Monday on Tuesday and now they’re starting to irritate me unless they fix this, I also wish all these games had an option to put a passcode on the gems, my little one doesn’t understand all the clicking, and I don’t care when other things get spent, but since sometimes gems are needed to purchase items and I try to save them up to get them, just don’t like that they’re so easy to click and spend when if I want those items later I have to again pay real money for them


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Well now I don't feel so bad about the bee event. I wasn't going to participate, but then saw that gems were the prizes and figured what the heck. After two days, I never got into the top thousand, and those in the top 50 had crazy numbers. Wasn't worth it to me to continue.


25 gems were not enough to make me even slightly interested in participating in a five day multi-token tapper.  It felt really nice to not have to worry about collecting those annoying tokens and being able to send everyone home.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> 25 gems were not enough to make me even slightly interested in participating in a five day multi-token tapper.  It felt really nice to not have to worry about collecting those annoying tokens and being able to send everyone home.


I collected casually too, it did feel really nice. I also was in the upper 1,000s and got 2 gems. Now I’ve got the duck ready for level 3 and collecting for the bunny. 

Actually looking forward to this live stream today, I might actually watch it just because it’s update 31.... and I’m bored at work, here for appearances. 

Flying to WDW tonight for a quick weekend. And scouring my email for the Passholder preview of Galaxys Edge on the hour.


----------



## Quellman

Dumbo Collection complete.  That leaves Moana, rajah, and the new toy story furries to go.


----------



## hopemax

Sigh... the stupid "Next Event" box is back.  My in-laws, and nephews come 3 days after the event starts, for the weekend.  Don't know how much playing time I will get in Windows, because I will have to be a grown up.


----------



## hopemax

Livestream has started.  I am following Reddit, and not the stream.  Apparently, the stream is very glitchy.

Update Drops: 7/2

Rebalancing:  Incredibles, possibly more.

New Permanent Content:  Scrooge (premium - didn't say cost), Huey, Dewey, Louis (unlocks after completing Donald's Boat - so early in game)

New Ducktales Float
New Scrooge Bank Vault attraction - The Money Bin (won't be available until after the Tower Challenge)

Tower Challenge is the next event, but with three Characters:  Shenzi (final TC character), Banzai (tokens through LK drops and side story) and Ed (didn't say how - I have a bad feeling it's gems) from Lion King (Hyenas).  Starts 7/9

Three new concessions during Tower Challenge

Timon, Pumbaa, Nala and will be available for Maleficent Coins

At same time Ducktales unlocks, so do something called Kingdom Quests.

Attraction Enchantments

Buildings can be upgraded to Level 5
Unlocks tokens
Tokens continue to be collected even if you are maxed out for the level, only maxes out when you have enough for 10 (same as the chests)
Only Mickey & Friends and Toy Story buildings, initially
At level 5, buildings have a chance to drop 2 tokens
Chests (this will make @Saati51 happy)

When you find a chest in the park, it opens immediately.  No pedestals.  (No using gems to speed up chest opening)  edit:  I guess it's Bronze level chests only.  Still platforms for the rest for now.  Eventually, Silver, Gold and Platinum chests will be no more.  People who paid gems to unlock platforms, will get reimbursed those gems, but not immediately.  Future update will eliminate the pedestals altogether
New Chests: Concession Chests (60 gems), Decoration Chests (20 gems), Resource Chests (tokens - 40 gems), Enchanted Chest (75 gems, tokens for building upgrades and premium attractions)
New Chests for Calendar Rewards
Happiness

Not being returned to how it was
Will be slowing down the deterioration
Teasing more updates coming in the future, which they are making changes to in configuration now.  Example:  Decorations will be grouped (I assume benches, lamp posts, etc).  And that we may notice strange things appearing in our parks.

*NO LAND!*​


----------



## luther10

3 identical hyenas, so uncessary
 new chest types
 no land, 3 updates without land now?
 back to back tower challenge
 attraction enchantment, more work and a lot more tokens to collect 
 terrible laggy stream
 Marc Andre is not a good host, don't know why they keep using him

Am I being overly negative or what?


----------



## hopemax

Yeah, I saw nothing positive enough in this update to make up for the negatives of all the changes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only thing I am happy about/excited for it that Scrooge is being added - of course he is a premium character and I am low on gems .... I assume since not part of Tower Challenge that he is permanent collection an thus I can take time to get the gems required?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

oh, and just got a pop-up about the Gold and Platinum chests going away ... and connected with that they are having a sale to buy these things that are so important they are getting rid of them!!!!!

I do have 2 platinum chests - guess I should use them soon


----------



## hopemax

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, and just got a pop-up about the Gold and Platinum chests going away ... and connected with that they are having a sale to buy these things that are so important they are getting rid of them!!!!!
> 
> I do have 2 platinum chests - guess I should use them soon



Apparently, any chests we have when they go away, will open immediately.  So no risk of "losing them."


----------



## supernova

Holy carp... 24 hours to welcome this bunny? Guess I will be seeing him tomorrow afternoon.   Dumb bunny.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Holy carp... 24 hours to welcome this bunny? Guess I will be seeing him tomorrow afternoon.   Dumb bunny.



Wait, you have ear hats!  I have 1.


----------



## hopemax

I'm watching bits of the stream.  I guess another new thing about the chests, is that you get a 10% chance of getting a bonus "special reward" bubble.  The bonuses cycle like the rest, and appear to be tokens and a possibility of 2 gems.  They made sure to point out that Bronze chests "now have gems."  

But do the math. I can't imagine we will be getting gems too frequently.  I expect they will take away from calendar rewards or something because we might have the possibility of getting gems out of chests.

<-- cynic


----------



## Saati51

Yeah, really glad my daughter can’t spend all the gems opening chests immediately anymore, just got far enough today where I’m supposed to pay 450 gems for a character and now that it’s show white chests i can buy, one of gabbys favorite princesses, so glad I skipped lilo for now, I might actually have to make it to the store today to pick up the little bit of money someone sent me and put it on the card so she can try to get her since I don’t get paid until Monday


----------



## AJGolden1013

I'm sure I'm the only one....

Excited for Duck Tales (SO GLAD they look like the originals.  The new ones on Disney Channel, creep me out).
I like the Tower Challenges personally
The chest things interests me. (personally hoping that phasing out the chests thing makes room for upgrading more than one character at a time)


Character List:
Raja - Collecting for 4
Sultan - Collecting for 7

Ducky - will be here at 7pm
Forky - Collecting for 5

Dumbo - Collecting for 9

Dr. Facilier - Ready for 8

Sina - Ready for 9
Moana - Collecting for 8
Maui - Collecting for 8
Hei Hei - Collecting for 7
Chief Tui - Collecting for 9
Gramma Tala - Collecting for 7
Pua - Collecting for 9


----------



## Saati51

I think for now, I’m going to try to only level characters that are lower levels and cost like 2000 magic or less so I can try and save a bit up for a few days


----------



## hopemax

Saati51 said:


> Yeah, really glad my daughter can’t spend all the gems opening chests immediately anymore, just got far enough today where I’m *supposed to pay 450 gems for a character* and now that it’s show white chests i can buy, one of gabbys favorite princesses, so glad I skipped lilo for now, I might actually have to make it to the store today to pick up the little bit of money someone sent me and put it on the card so she can try to get her since I don’t get paid until Monday



Regular game play doesn't require spending gems on characters.  Yes, there is a Premium character within each Character family, but those are optional.  Most people get Pluto, and some from the rest if we ever have extra gems (ha ha).  Personally, I am missing: Rex, Boo, Jack Sparrow, Captain Hook, King Louie, Flash, Flower and the Ring Master.


----------



## hopemax

Saati51 said:


> I think for now, I’m going to try to only level characters that are lower levels and cost like 2000 magic or less so I can try and save a bit up for a few days



Oh yeah, I was going to mention that.  Early in the game, you will be Magic poor.  Like, constantly.  This is normal.  You aren't doing anything wrong, and don't spend money for magic!  Don't open land spots unless it is required by a task or you are out of room.  These required ones will show up in the tasks on the left, and you can't skip them and hope to move on, others that say they will open for "an outrageous amount of magic."  They gave us these spaces, way late for us original players.  So just because they show up earlier for newer players doesn't mean you should spend magic on them.


----------



## Peachkins

I'm actually pretty happy another Tower Challenge is next, and with characters I really couldn't care less about. I'll be happily skipping it. Looking forward to the Ducktales characters though.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> Wait, you have ear hats!  I have 1.



Agreed I think I have 2 finally!


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> I'm actually pretty happy another Tower Challenge is next, and with characters I really couldn't care less about. I'll be happily skipping it. Looking forward to the Ducktales characters though.



For me I missed Lion King. Only have Pumba. So have a chance for think it was Timone and Nila. I don’t care about the hyenas.


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm sure I'm the only one....
> 
> Excited for Duck Tales (SO GLAD they look like the originals.  The new ones on Disney Channel, creep me out).
> I like the Tower Challenges personally
> The chest things interests me. (personally hoping that phasing out the chests thing makes room for upgrading more than one character at a time)
> 
> 
> Character List:
> Raja - Collecting for 4
> Sultan - Collecting for 7
> 
> Ducky - will be here at 7pm
> Forky - Collecting for 5
> 
> Dumbo - Collecting for 9
> 
> Dr. Facilier - Ready for 8
> 
> Sina - Ready for 9
> Moana - Collecting for 8
> Maui - Collecting for 8
> Hei Hei - Collecting for 7
> Chief Tui - Collecting for 9
> Gramma Tala - Collecting for 7
> Pua - Collecting for 9


Hey stranger!! Hope things are well in your part of the world.


----------



## Aces86

I reallyyyy hate this new happiness thing. My happiness just keeps dropping ugh. 

I love Scrooge but probably won’t ever get him bc I rarely buy permanent characters with gems. I will try to get those hyenas though because the lion king is my fav movie....

I do like the chest thing they’re doing. I hate waiting on them.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Wait, you have ear hats!  I have 1.


Not only that, but while he's being welcomed, I've managed to collect the tokens to get him to 2.


----------



## Arundal

Aces86 said:


> I reallyyyy hate this new happiness thing. My happiness just keeps dropping ugh.
> 
> I love Scrooge but probably won’t ever get him bc I rarely buy permanent characters with gems. I will try to get those hyenas though because the lion king is my fav movie....
> 
> I do like the chest thing they’re doing. I hate waiting on them.



They said they are changing how faster ecstatic reduces going forward in update but not back to old level. Hopefully it will drop significantly slower then now.


----------



## Peachkins

Aces86 said:


> I reallyyyy hate this new happiness thing. My happiness just keeps dropping ugh.
> 
> I love Scrooge but probably won’t ever get him bc I rarely buy permanent characters with gems. I will try to get those hyenas though because the lion king is my fav movie....
> 
> I do like the chest thing they’re doing. I hate waiting on them.



The most frustrating thing for me with the happiness isn't even the drop rate. I mean, it stinks, but for me it's the fact that once you dip below ecstatic, there's no way to get yourself back up there. The wishes just completely dry up, and I don't understand that. It will take all day to get back into ecstatic (if I manage it), only to drop down again when I dare to sleep. At least I've managed to resist the temptation to use my elixir on the issue. 

Not sure what I'm saving the elixir for though- I don't have anywhere to put the attractions I could get since they failed again to open up land.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> The most frustrating thing for me with the happiness isn't even the drop rate. I mean, it stinks, but for me it's the fact that once you dip below ecstatic, there's no way to get yourself back up there. The wishes just completely dry up, and I don't understand that. It will take all day to get back into ecstatic (if I manage it), only to drop down again when I dare to sleep. At least I've managed to resist the temptation to use my elixir on the issue.
> 
> Not sure what I'm saving the elixir for though- I don't have anywhere to put the attractions I could get since they failed again to open up land.



I have found, my way, is put a couple of chest to finish overnight use the happiness from those in morning to get me at about 20 percent and just periodically during day get it back to 20. You only have to be in estactic to get the extra percent, so do it before you collect don’t try to keep it at 100, that is now impossible. Just my method.


----------



## Aces86

Peachkins said:


> The most frustrating thing for me with the happiness isn't even the drop rate. I mean, it stinks, but for me it's the fact that once you dip below ecstatic, there's no way to get yourself back up there. The wishes just completely dry up, and I don't understand that. It will take all day to get back into ecstatic (if I manage it), only to drop down again when I dare to sleep. At least I've managed to resist the temptation to use my elixir on the issue.
> 
> Not sure what I'm saving the elixir for though- I don't have anywhere to put the attractions I could get since they failed again to open up land.



Yes same!! I haven’t even used my elixir either bc I don’t have anywhere to put anything. I still have a couple attractions in storage.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> I have found, my way, is put a couple of chest to finish overnight use the happiness from those in morning to get me at about 20 percent and just periodically during day get it back to 20. You only have to be in estactic to get the extra percent, so do it before you collect don’t try to keep it at 100, that is now impossible. Just my method.



Yes, I do that too. I'll save my silver chests and up for overnight. The thing is, by the time I log on for the first time each morning, I'm around 10 points below ecstatic. Each chest only yields 1-2 smiles, and each one only counts for one point. It's not enough by itself to bring me back to ecstatic. If wishes were appearing like they should be, it would be doable.

ETA: I'm also not logging in once an hour to check on this game, so maybe that's part of why I'm struggling to build it back up.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Yes, I do that too. I'll save my silver chests and up for overnight. The thing is, by the time I log on for the first time each morning, I'm around 10 points below ecstatic. Each chest only yields 1-2 smiles, and each one only counts for one point. It's not enough by itself to bring me back to ecstatic. If wishes were appearing like they should be, it would be doable.
> 
> ETA: I'm also not logging in once an hour to check on this game, so maybe that's part of why I'm struggling to build it back up.



I play only casually as well so don’t log in but every 3-4 hours during the day. But save as many happiness as possible to help in morning and don’t always get to 20 percent first thing in morning but don’t care either as long as I spend most my day in lower ecstatic zone. Lol they have current made that near impossible and I won’t use any of my elixir as I don’t have all the buildings yet.


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Not only that, but while he's being welcomed, I've managed to collect the tokens to get him to 2.


6 more ears to go for me.  Maybe today if I'm lucky.  Let us know what happens next.  I think you are the first one to get him.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> I have found, my way, is put a couple of chest to finish overnight use the happiness from those in morning to get me at about 20 percent and just periodically during day get it back to 20. You only have to be in estactic to get the extra percent, so do it before you collect don’t try to keep it at 100, that is now impossible. Just my method.


I do exactly the same method.  It works pretty good.


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> 6 more ears to go for me.  Maybe today if I'm lucky.  Let us know what happens next.  I think you are the first one to get him.



I only have four hats so far. I may get there eventually not worried as they are permanent content. Grats hope you get them.  I think someone is leveling until middle of night anyway!


----------



## hopemax

To help with my happiness, I make sure I go to bed with six smiles/or characters working on smiles.  Then I usually have 6 smiles ready to go, 2 from chests (or more), and the 1 from the parade which I usually also have running overnight.  Because I've been sitting on 6 smiles overnight, sometimes when I click on them, it immediately pops up an attraction smile, and those are usually pretty quick.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> To help with my happiness, I make sure I go to bed with six smiles/or characters working on smiles.  Then I usually have 6 smiles ready to go, 2 from chests (or more), and the 1 from the parade which I usually also have running overnight.  Because I've been sitting on 6 smiles overnight, sometimes when I click on them, it immediately pops up an attraction smile, and those are usually pretty quick.



Exactly way I have been doing it! Just takes lots of planning lol


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hey stranger!! Hope things are well in your part of the world.



Things are okay.  I took a trip up to New Jersey to see my niece graduate High School.  I don't know how that happened?  In my head she's still 3, rather than 18 and driving and headed to college.


----------



## Saati51

I have the same problem, didn’t really play Monday because of the funeral so I came back to low joyous, fought to get it back up and finally maxed out exalted again, I slept and it’s back in joyous and I struggle to get it back up because at first there aren’t any wishes to grant, then I send my characters on quests and like 20 minutes later there are 2 character wishes, one I sent on a 4 hour quest and the other on a 12, thanks guys


----------



## Saati51

Finally got to 12% but I know it’ll drop by the time my characters are done because I’m not paying gems to rush it, I now have an hour, a little over an hour and like 9 hours to be able to do the wishes available when I check things on here every hour or 2 usually


----------



## Windwaker4444

AJGolden1013 said:


> Things are okay.  I took a trip up to New Jersey to see my niece graduate High School.  I don't know how that happened?  In my head she's still 3, rather than 18 and driving and headed to college.


I know what you mean.  I have a lot of nieces and nephews and their age milestones make me feel old.  And...my son being in 10th grade and learning to drive this year isn't helping!!!  As long as we stay young at heart nothing else matters!!!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> 6 more ears to go for me.  Maybe today if I'm lucky.  Let us know what happens next.  I think you are the first one to get him.


First a 12-hour joint task with the duck.  Level 2 gives us a 4-hour solo task, which I completed first.  Twelve hour overnight.  But after the 4 hour task, he also has a second 12-hour task, only solo.  That's a full 24 hours that he is going to be otherwise engaged.


----------



## Saati51

After only leveling 2 characters I needed to level to do quests and paying probably only 5000-6000 magic for them, I got up to about 60,000 magic, so I guess when I was trying to level characters that were ready, that was my mistake, I’m only going to level as needed until I get a decent amount of magic saved up to pay to remove that expensive, 150,000 magic, place with the current curse I can remove and just get enough saved up after that so I don’t run into any more snags when I need to level a character so I can do something else with the quests and get stuck because of being low on magic, any other suggestions would help, but it seems like this is what I probably have to do, it probably didn’t help


----------



## Saati51

The game just did it to me again, I send almost all characters on the one-two hour quests during the day, since that usually gives the most magic, which I need a lot of right now, unless there’s like a special need like the ones on the side to complete to do the longer ones to go further in story lines, I just sent a bunch of characters on quests, still have to wait like 4 and a half hours for the one from earlier to finish so I can send to do the wish up for him, and I come back not even an hour later and the character they gave me that I can grant a wish with, I just sent on a 6 hour quest and have over 5 hours to wait for him to be done, I swear they do this on purpose and are 80% of the time only giving me characters to grant wishes after I sent them on extremely long quests. They’re the reason I have a problem keeping my happiness up or getting it back up when it drops, so mean


----------



## Windwaker4444

Saati51 said:


> The game just did it to me again, I send almost all characters on the one-two hour quests during the day, since that usually gives the most magic, which I need a lot of right now, unless there’s like a special need like the ones on the side to complete to do the longer ones to go further in story lines, I just sent a bunch of characters on quests, still have to wait like 4 and a half hours for the one from earlier to finish so I can send to do the wish up for him, and I come back not even an hour later and the character they gave me that I can grant a wish with, I just sent on a 6 hour quest and have over 5 hours to wait for him to be done, I swear they do this on purpose and are 80% of the time only giving me characters to grant wishes after I sent them on extremely long quests. They’re the reason I have a problem keeping my happiness up or getting it back up when it drops, so mean


It's not just you.  I think that has happened to all of us too many times to count.  Once you level those special wishes characters to 10, you can pretty much leave them in the castle so they will be ready for the next meet and greet as they are requested.  It makes the process a lot easier.  So there is hope down the road....


----------



## supernova

Bunny at 3 opens a solo 16hr task.  Wow, these lazy interns hired for the summer semester have really figured out the trick to artificially extending the main storyline.


----------



## PrincessP

Windwaker4444 said:


> I know what you mean.  I have a lot of nieces and nephews and their age milestones make me feel old.  And...my son being in 10th grade and learning to drive this year isn't helping!!!  As long as we stay young at heart nothing else matters!!!



Ack!  My son is a sophomore and about to start driving as well.   I am so not ready. Why does time with our kids go at lightspeed while leveling up Magic Kingdoms characters drags on foooorrrreeevvvvvveeerrrr?!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Bunny at 3 opens a solo 16hr task.  Wow, these lazy interns hired for the summer semester have really figured out the trick to artificially extending the main storyline.



The interns and lazy in the same sentence? Not sure if any of us have used those two together before. 

Maybe I’ll get to that level some day? Still working on collecting for my Bunny and currently at 13/25 and 2/15. Vacation and the longer hour tasks don’t play well together. That said, not giving a   does make the game considerably better. Only launching the game a few times a day, whenever you want is so much better than the game feeling like a chore to log into every hour or two. Slowly building back my happiness which was in the 60s most of vacation.

The update, this is the update 31 they’ve been talking about, right really looks like it’s a bunch of meh. A few nice additions, like removal of gold/platinum chests, able to collect items beyond the level max. Than a bunch of things that could vary from meh to a nightmare like  levels for attractions. But hey at least where *NOT GETTING NEW LAND!!!* I’m really curious how that’s gonna work? Are all attractions going to be able to level up and how much more time/effort will that take and what do we do with attractions that don’t fit in the park? If they apply to all attractions hopefully they add it to *ONLY* a few attractions at a time?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> The interns and lazy in the same sentence? Not sure if any of us have used those two together before.
> 
> Maybe I’ll get to that level some day? Still working on collecting for my Bunny and currently at 13/25 and 2/15. Vacation and the longer hour tasks don’t play well together. That said, not giving a   does make the game considerably better. Only launching the game a few times a day, whenever you want is so much better than the game feeling like a chore to log into every hour or two. Slowly building back my happiness which was in the 60s most of vacation.
> 
> The update, this is the update 31 they’ve been talking about, right really looks like it’s a bunch of meh. A few nice additions, like removal of gold/platinum chests, able to collect items beyond the level max. Than a bunch of things that could vary from meh to a nightmare like  levels for attractions. But hey at least where *NOT GETTING NEW LAND!!!* I’m really curious how that’s gonna work? Are all attractions going to be able to level up and how much more time/effort will that take and what do we do with attractions that don’t fit in the park? If they apply to all attractions hopefully they add it to *ONLY* a few attractions at a time?



Think they said Mickey and Friend and Pirates buildings initially and others over time.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> I know what you mean.  I have a lot of nieces and nephews and their age milestones make me feel old.  And...my son being in 10th grade and learning to drive this year isn't helping!!!  As long as we stay young at heart nothing else matters!!!





PrincessP said:


> Ack!  My son is a sophomore and about to start driving as well.   I am so not ready. Why does time with our kids go at lightspeed while leveling up Magic Kingdoms characters drags on foooorrrreeevvvvvveeerrrr?!



I'm still working on finding a husband so I can have the children and marvel at how fast time goes.  I don't know how I'm ever going to do that with having no steady income to go out and meet my prince, but I am headed to Disney World for my 40th birthday.  I'll be in the most magical place of all, on my birthday, where wishes come true, so hopefully I meet him there!


----------



## mara512

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm still working on finding a husband so I can have the children and marvel at how fast time goes.  I don't know how I'm ever going to do that with having no steady income to go out and meet my prince, but I am headed to Disney World for my 40th birthday.  I'll be in the most magical place of all, on my birthday, where wishes come true, so hopefully I meet him there!



When you least expect him there your Prince will be


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm still working on finding a husband so I can have the children and marvel at how fast time goes.  I don't know how I'm ever going to do that with having no steady income to go out and meet my prince, but I am headed to Disney World for my 40th birthday.  I'll be in the most magical place of all, on my birthday, where wishes come true, so hopefully I meet him there!



Just wait until you have grown grandkids. Lol then you really feel old.


----------



## Saati51

I finally made it to the store to grab some money and load my card and tried to get Snow White for gabby tonight by buying the 6 chests, we got bashful, doc, and dopey so she actually did okay getting characters in half I think, probably going to try to wait a few hours to try again since happiness is maxed at the moment for once, but probably only going to try for the groups her favorite, princesses are in until we move but skipping the other extras until they come back around, and I always have to try to save magic up for land because this is the 4th group of legendary chests I’m going for after starting the game again on my phone for her what will be 3 weeks ago in 6 hours, so always running out of room from all the extras I get from the sets and I’m not sure what isn’t that important and I should store, I only put decorations in the rare little small spots nothing else I have fits, otherwise they’re in storage or sold to Merlin
The edit is I tried to buy 6 more chests while she was sleeping and I have horrible luck compare to gabby and only got sneezy, I figured I’ll have to buy them a few times today and thought it would be best to do when my happiness at least dropped down to 0% ecstatic before I did, so I had to try it while she was asleep


----------



## Saati51

Windwaker4444 said:


> It's not just you.  I think that has happened to all of us too many times to count.  Once you level those special wishes characters to 10, you can pretty much leave them in the castle so they will be ready for the next meet and greet as they are requested.  It makes the process a lot easier.  So there is hope down the road....


Im afraid to not send characters on quests with how much magic I need and am behind to level/cure curses for needed room, I had to try to grind magic last night, feel kinda dumb but, used to play world of Warcraft and used to grinding things(haven’t played in awhile since I had my little one) so for 2 hours last night I sat doing what 1 or 3 minute quests that I could and collecting the magic from the 1:10 Mickey house  and 3 minute wheel as often as I could, including clicking the 30 second button to get it immediately, got me like an extra 4000-5000 so it helped a tiny bit


----------



## Saati51

Trying not to go overboard, so any suggestions on if I should get captain jack or the evil stepmother to help me further along in the game? I seen the evil stepmother has a quest to help get items to welcome the fairy godmother which is the quest I just got, but know captain jack will help with will, I’m going to try to buy a few gems this afternoon when I can, and I’m thinking to go with the evil stepmother for now, but wanted to know if there’s a reason I should go another way or do something differently, also, thanks again for everyone’s help and tips for the game, we’re actually doing decent after only 3 weeks I think and everyone has been really kind an a lot of help


----------



## Saati51

Okay, I went and bought the evil stepmother pack for $7.99 since it would have cost about $10 to buy the gems to get her otherwise and that’s with the sale and then got the extra 115 gems, I forgot about the bundle for captain jack since it’s not something that pops up all the time, one more question, anyone know if these character/gem bundles have a time limit or, can I wait until a week when the characters that are up my daughter can wait on the legendary chests until another time around because she doesn’t have much interest in the character set, and buy the bundle then? Sorry if this doesn’t make much sense, I tried to word it the best I could, bad, upsetting day yesterday with too many memories so still awake at 0635 this morning, unable to sleep, and probably not thinking the best at the moment


----------



## Linleedo

If I have two platinum chests that are ready to open, should I wait? Or open them before the new event starts?


----------



## Saati51

Sorry, I’m kind of a nerd with stuff this way, but have been trying to keep track of how quickly happiness goes down when at ecstatic so I can try to plan better for when I buy the legendary chests, etc., it seems to go down 20 an hour, but only took notes for a couple hours this morning to check, anyone know if that seems right?


----------



## Quellman

Hopefully some of these changes will help with newer players.  But instead of rebalancing characters token requirements DOWN they make up some convoluted building progression to drop MAYBE 2 tokens at a time.    For long time players, who have nearly all characters at level 10, does anyone see any benefit to the buildings right away?   
 
How nice of them to refund part of the purchase price on the pedestals and magic for the slots for chests.  Not necessary but lovely all the same.  

Does this mean that elixir is going to become harder to get with the new attractions and decoration chests?  Especially since I won't be getting antlers in my Platnium chests anymore. 

I don't think people were clamoring for the hyenas, but they needed a movie tie in, I'm fine.  Will end up with 2 of the 3 because I won't spend the gems on ed.    

At least the interns won't have independence day off. They'll have to answer all the mail from bugs found in the new update.


----------



## karmstr112

I just got a kid wishing for a ride on a stored attraction. It took me awhile to figure out the correct one. PS. it had a smiley face. Interns if you aren't giving us enough land, at least send wishes for the attractions currently in the park.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Hopefully some of these changes will help with newer players.  But instead of rebalancing characters token requirements DOWN they make up some convoluted building progression to drop MAYBE 2 tokens at a time.    For long time players, who have nearly all characters at level 10, does anyone see any benefit to the buildings right away?


Truthfully until I see this in operation, I am nothing but skeptical on the need for upgrading buildings.
 


Quellman said:


> How nice of them to refund part of the purchase price on the pedestals and magic for the slots for chests.  Not necessary but lovely all the same.


Beware of interns bearing gifts...
 


Quellman said:


> Does this mean that elixir is going to become harder to get with the new attractions and decoration chests?  Especially since I won't be getting antlers in my Platnium chests anymore.


Hopefully they won't thin out the number of bronze chests we get.  I have a ton of items stored waiting to be converted.  Trouble is that I noticed that the more junk you load into the cauldron, the magic goes up at an odd rate.  If one item is 400 magic, the second does not automatically cost 800.  It's really weird.  So it takes more time to convert without losing a ton of magic.  Not that it matters much to me with 32+million, but for newer players, it can cost them more than it's actually worth.
 


Quellman said:


> At least the interns won't have independence day off. They'll have to answer all the mail from bugs found in the new update.


Odd that the gold and platinum chests go away at the same time the new content hits.  So many (too many?) potentials for bugs in these new components... their inbox is going to be slammed.  Hope they're calling in reinforcements for customer service eight days from now.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I am curious, to be sure I understood the livestream...
July 2nd - Update hits (duck tales is available and the new chests and the leveling up of buildings)
July 9th - Tower Challenge

Did I get that right or do we just download the update tomorrow and then start playing the tower challenge on the 9th?

Thank you all.


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> I am curious, to be sure I understood the livestream...
> July 2nd - Update hits (duck tales is available and the new chests and the leveling up of buildings)
> July 9th - Tower Challenge
> 
> Did I get that right or do we just download the update tomorrow and then start playing the tower challenge on the 9th?
> 
> Thank you all.



Believe that is correct.


----------



## Saati51

karmstr112 said:


> I just got a kid wishing for a ride on a stored attraction. It took me awhile to figure out the correct one. PS. it had a smiley face. Interns if you aren't giving us enough land, at least send wishes for the attractions currently in the park.


That’s happened to me a lot of times, once 2 wishes for one I still had to buy and get room to place


----------



## Saati51

Third purchase of chests and got the wicked stepmother and then finally Snow White, I have a feeling they’re going to make me buy at least 2 more sets to finish the collection and get happy, grumpy, and sleepy even though sleepy is only rare


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> Truthfully until I see this in operation, I am nothing but skeptical on the need for upgrading buildings.
> 
> 
> Beware of interns bearing gifts...
> 
> 
> Hopefully they won't thin out the number of bronze chests we get.  I have a ton of items stored waiting to be converted.  Trouble is that I noticed that the more junk you load into the cauldron, the magic goes up at an odd rate.  If one item is 400 magic, the second does not automatically cost 800.  It's really weird.  So it takes more time to convert without losing a ton of magic.  Not that it matters much to me with 32+million, but for newer players, it can cost them more than it's actually worth.
> 
> 
> Odd that the gold and platinum chests go away at the same time the new content hits.  So many (too many?) potentials for bugs in these new components... their inbox is going to be slammed.  Hope they're calling in reinforcements for customer service eight days from now.


"Beware of interns bearing gifts..."  Ha ha ha.  Best line of the day!!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

Did they clarify what will happen to the attractions in the platinum chests that are going away?  Will there be another way to get them or will they be gone?


----------



## Windwaker4444

PrincessS121212 said:


> Did they clarify what will happen to the attractions in the platinum chests that are going away?  Will there be another way to get them or will they be gone?


Hadn't even considered that.  I'm blowing thru my saved up platinums now hoping to get the China Pavilion. Would be nice to have even if i can't put it out.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Finally....hello Bunny.  Took forever to get those last 6 ears.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally....hello Bunny.  Took forever to get those last 6 ears.



Congrats! I only have 11 ear hats to go.   The  ships went fast, but my ear hats have been awful.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats! I only have 11 ear hats to go.   The  ships went fast, but my ear hats have been awful.


Heh...good luck to you.  Maybe by Labor Day.  Those bunny ears can really dodge.  Even Forky couldn't catch them very well.


----------



## Quellman

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hadn't even considered that.  I'm blowing thru my saved up platinums now hoping to get the China Pavilion. Would be nice to have even if i can't put it out.


They will force open in the future, so I'm not bothering to open them now.  I'm trying to farm as many items for elixir as possible as that appears to be a change that will occur as attractions and decorations will be in their own chests going forward.


----------



## Wdw1015

Got the update for iOS, 600 gems for Scrooge McDuck. Pass.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

Saati51 said:


> Im afraid to not send characters on quests with how much magic I need and am behind to level/cure curses for needed room, I had to try to grind magic last night, feel kinda dumb but, used to play world of Warcraft and used to grinding things(haven’t played in awhile since I had my little one) so for 2 hours last night I sat doing what 1 or 3 minute quests that I could and collecting the magic from the 1:10 Mickey house  and 3 minute wheel as often as I could, including clicking the 30 second button to get it immediately, got me like an extra 4000-5000 so it helped a tiny bit


Have you tried concession farming yet? If you have the space (or can afford the magic to purchase a cheaper section), it's a good idea to set out every magic dropping concession that you own. It's especially helpful if you can group them together by type. You can then collect each group as the timers expire. There are concessions that drop faster than most attractions. I've been playing for a while and still have a small farm.


Saati51 said:


> anyone know if these character/gem bundles have a time limit or, can I wait until a week when the characters that are up my daughter can wait on the legendary chests until another time around because she doesn’t have much interest in the character set, and buy the bundle then?


The non-event character bundles (like Boo, Maximus, King Louie, and Lady Tremaine) are available continuously. The interns are still trying to convince me that I have to purchase those characters. 

Another tip for you (please learn from my mistake): Don't place attractions on the edge of an expensive section of land.  I was trying to maximize my space, so I put the Princess Fairytale Hall next to the 3 million section by Small World. Guess what I now own? I clicked "purchase land" accidentally when I was trying to collect that stupid hall.


----------



## dwtootles

PrincessS121212 said:


> Did they clarify what will happen to the attractions in the platinum chests that are going away?  Will there be another way to get them or will they be gone?



They are now in a chest called Attraction Enchantment chest which includes some on the items needed for the new upgrade buildings thingy. They cost 75 gems and limit you to purchasing 3 a day


----------



## hopemax

Windwaker4444 said:


> Finally....hello Bunny.  Took forever to get those last 6 ears.



Wait, you have ear hats?



mikegood2 said:


> Congrats! I only have 11 ear hats to go.   The  ships went fast, but my ear hats have been awful.



Finally, someone going more my speed.  I got to the Welcome Bunny task in my IOS game about 5 days before my Windows game.  In IOS, I have 6.  In Windows I have 9.  Both games have horrible drop rates, but IOS is simply ridiculous how bad it is.  I'm thinking it's going to take the rest of summer.  Seriously.


----------



## hopemax

Reddit is amusing this morning. We don't have the Patch Notes yet, so everyone is holding off on the update, expecting some sort of "gotcha."  A couple people downloaded it, but framed it as "taking one for the team."  I'm still reading what changes might be out there.


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> I'm still working on finding a husband so I can have the children and marvel at how fast time goes.  I don't know how I'm ever going to do that with having no steady income to go out and meet my prince, but I am headed to Disney World for my 40th birthday.  I'll be in the most magical place of all, on my birthday, where wishes come true, so hopefully I meet him there!



 “Someday your prince will come...” and he will have been worth the wait. My BFF just found hers at age 43.   Hoping a dream job and your prince both arrive very soon!


----------



## hopemax

So it looks like the annoyances so far, is that they changed the collection times on the Mickey & Friends and early content.  So Mickey's House used to be 90 seconds before collecting.  Now, it's 2 hours.  Burger stands used to be 2 minutes, now they are 12 hours.  Not that big of a deal for long time players, but how do you start this game and get anywhere if it takes 2 hours for Mickey's house?

Incredibles were the only set rebalanced

Token drops are different.  So if you were early in the game, you got a bit screwed, as now you need to upgrade your buildings to get the same tokens that dropped yesterday. Ducky lost a token possibility, so if you are still waiting to Welcome him, you might want to hold off on the update. And we can only get these tokens needed to upgrade the buildings via the chests (until Star Adventure gets upgraded).

The rising level of discontentment is palpable.

Everything is worth a lot more elixir, so don't send items to Merlin until after you update.  Just store them.


----------



## wnwardii

I downloaded the update.  You get a pop up message that Merlin charges twice the amount of elixirs.  Also, the happiness enchantment, which used to last 3 days now only lasts 24 hours and it is over 600 elixir.  So huge change here.  More costly and you have to do this more frequently.


----------



## 4CanadianMice

hopemax said:


> Reddit is amusing this morning. We don't have the Patch Notes yet, so everyone is holding off on the update, expecting some sort of "gotcha."  A couple people downloaded it, but framed it as "taking one for the team."  I'm still reading what changes might be out there.


I unfortunately did the update ... it popped up with a message saying 18 of my decorations were resized and put back into inventory!  They no longer fit where they were before so now have to either send them to Merlin or rearrange my park to fit them. Not impressed. They should have made them smaller not larger!


----------



## hopemax

Patch Notes are out (finally): https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...-king-ducktales/1395565933943200/?__tn__=HH-R

That is a long list of token changes.

Oh, and the Happiness "Fix" is that instead of deteriorating 1 per 3 minutes in Ecstatic, it's now 1 per 4.5 minutes.  I don't know what it was originally.

Another biggie, is that the people who bought Slinky Dog Dash to help with Bunny, now have an attraction that needs to be Enchanted to Level 4 to help with Bunny...


----------



## AJGolden1013

PrincessP said:


> “Someday your prince will come...” and he will have been worth the wait. My BFF just found hers at age 43.   Hoping a dream job and your prince both arrive very soon!



Thank you for this beautiful message!  I appreciate it!


----------



## KPach525

Read the patch notes, this is my key takeaway:
“We’re thrilled to announce the introduction of Attraction Enchantments as the first of *three* exciting additions coming to Disney Magic Kingdoms throughout the coming months!”
Will be interesting to see what else they cooked up...


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> Got the update for iOS, 600 gems for Scrooge McDuck. Pass.



Yep, they are really trying to bleed us dry of gems. I believe that makes him the most expensive gem character in the game? Believe it was Maximus (Tangled) at 575 gems?



hopemax said:


> Wait, you have ear hats?
> Finally, someone going more my speed.  I got to the Welcome Bunny task in my IOS game about 5 days before my Windows game.  In IOS, I have 6.  In Windows I have 9.  Both games have horrible drop rates, but IOS is simply ridiculous how bad it is.  I'm thinking it's going to take the rest of summer.  Seriously.



I’m wondering how much drop rates are effected by lower happiness rates. Being on vacation last week meant I was stuck in Joyous for the entire week. It is annoying though, especially since I finished collecting all of his rocket ships 2 days ago.



hopemax said:


> So it looks like the annoyances so far, is that they changed the collection times on the Mickey & Friends and early content.  So Mickey's House used to be 90 seconds before collecting.  Now, it's 2 hours.  Burger stands used to be 2 minutes, now they are 12 hours.  Not that big of a deal for long time players, but how do you start this game and get anywhere if it takes 2 hours for Mickey's house?
> 
> Incredibles were the only set rebalanced
> 
> Token drops are different.  So if you were early in the game, you got a bit screwed, as now you need to upgrade your buildings to get the same tokens that dropped yesterday. Ducky lost a token possibility, so if you are still waiting to Welcome him, you might want to hold off on the update. And we can only get these tokens needed to upgrade the buildings via the chests (until Star Adventure gets upgraded).
> 
> The rising level of discontentment is palpable.
> 
> Everything is worth a lot more elixir, so don't send items to Merlin until after you update.  Just store them.



It just feels like everything they have done this year requires us to log in and do more just to accomplish something we could do with less time. I understand that they are trying to find more ways to make money, but this isn’t the way to do it.

As annoying as I find most of these changes to be, it’s so much worse to newer players.
I would *NEVER* suggest this game to anyone I know because of everything they have done. It use to feel like they were making a game for Disney fans to enjoy, but now all they are trying to do, and they aren’t even trying to hide it, is take as much money from them as possible.



4CanadianMice said:


> I unfortunately did the update ... it popped up with a message saying 18 of my decorations were resized and put back into inventory!  They no longer fit where they were before so now have to either send them to Merlin or rearrange my park to fit them. Not impressed. They should have made them smaller not larger!



Well the good news is that they opened up so much land this update that it won’t be a problem. Oh wait, they didn’t even open up a plot of land! Unbelievable!!!


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Read the patch notes, this is my key takeaway:
> “We’re thrilled to announce the introduction of Attraction Enchantments as the first of *three* exciting additions coming to Disney Magic Kingdoms throughout the coming months!”
> Will be interesting to see what else they cooked up...



Actually haven’t read the path notes, but if this is the first of three exciting additions, than I’d read it differently.

“We’re thrilled to announce the introduction of Attraction Enchantments as the first of *three* exciting additions coming to Disney Magic Kingdoms throughout the coming months! *If you feel like this batch of changes suck the enjoyment out of the game just wait to see what else we have instore for you.*

I do agree though, it will be interesting to see what else they cooked up...


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, they are really trying to bleed us dry of gems. I believe that makes him the most expensive gem character in the game? Believe it was Maximus (Tangled) at 575 gems?



I guess I overestimated when I predicted Scrooge would be 1000 gems, but I got the underlying point right.  Despite, being early game content going forward, he would be the most expensive character in the game




> I’m wondering how much drop rates are effected by lower happiness rates. Being on vacation last week meant I was stuck in Joyous for the entire week. It is annoying though, especially since I finished collecting all of his rocket ships 2 days ago.



That might explain your poor drop rates, but I have had no problem staying in the bottom of Ecstatic and it hasn't helped my drops one bit.



> It just feels like everything they have done this year requires us to log in and do more just to accomplish something we could do with less time. I understand that they are trying to find more ways to make money, but this isn’t the way to do it.



They don't understand "the carrot and the stick."  Never any carrots, only sticks.  

I'm playing NimbleBit's LEGO Tower which just dropped, and it's been awhile since I've played a Tiny Tower variant, but the original Tiny Tower was my first "app" game.  They really have figured out how to charge for content, without it being a burden for game players who don't.  Their premium currency, drops like candy.  It may take awhile to save up, but not annoyingly so.  

I've also been playing Niantic's Harry Potter game, but I'm already considering stopping.  I like some of the different game play elements, but the daily task list being so long and involved is already a turn off.  But trying to keep up with this, PokemonGo and the two new games has me re-evaluating what I want to play.  So far "giving everything up" is winning.  But I'll probably stick with PoGo because it's a good balance of playing casual.  We don't really raid anymore, and just wait for the Legendaries to show up in Special Research.  We don't really do Gym battles either, and just wait for a gym to turn over and plop our stuff in.


----------



## hopemax

4CanadianMice said:


> I unfortunately did the update ... it popped up with a message saying 18 of my decorations were resized and put back into inventory!  They no longer fit where they were before so now have to either send them to Merlin or rearrange my park to fit them. Not impressed. They should have made them smaller not larger!



One person noted that the NBC concessions got smaller (I think those were 6x6, while all other concessions were 5x5).

However!!!! The Incredibles statues went from being 3x3 to 5x5! 9 squares to 25 squares.  Good thing there is no space/land issues in this game, right @mikegood2 !


----------



## JamesGarvey

Does anyone know if bonus chests are still a thing?


----------



## KPach525

JamesGarvey said:


> Does anyone know if bonus chests are still a thing?


post-update it doesn’t look like it. I opened 4 chests that were in storage and didn’t get the pop up. Just found my first chest in the wild too which opens immediately which means zero use for the vault. So I’m fairly confident they are gone for good.


----------



## SunDial

Did I read earlier that a gem refund was going to happen for those opening the pedestals?


----------



## Saati51

And my kid did it again, been saving gems from the character purchase bundles and everything else like leveling characters etc., I had over 200, let my daughter use the phone to watch YouTube, stupid me for unlocking it for her when she now has her daddy’s phone as her own, wouldn’t give a 4 year old a phone but have no clue what else to do with it since I just signed a new 18 month contract for the thing a month ago to get daddy a new
phone and he passed away 2 weeks later, and she has a tablet, I know she went and used the gems to open chests, but no clue yet what she did with the rest since I only have 9 left again, she even turns the sound off on my phone so I can’t hear game sounds and know what she’s doing so I can catch her, there goes buying gem rides again anytime soon


----------



## Osum

JamesGarvey said:


> Does anyone know if bonus chests are still a thing?




Yes. I just got one after opening a chest found in the Park. Also, the rewards have more tokens in them. Two bronze chests... one had Huey ears, and the other had a Hei Hei token. So there’s that.


----------



## Saati51

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Have you tried concession farming yet? If you have the space (or can afford the magic to purchase a cheaper section), it's a good idea to set out every magic dropping concession that you own. It's especially helpful if you can group them together by type. You can then collect each group as the timers expire. There are concessions that drop faster than most attractions. I've been playing for a while and still have a small farm.
> 
> The non-event character bundles (like Boo, Maximus, King Louie, and Lady Tremaine) are available continuously. The interns are still trying to convince me that I have to purchase those characters.
> 
> Another tip for you (please learn from my mistake): Don't place attractions on the edge of an expensive section of land.  I was trying to maximize my space, so I put the Princess Fairytale Hall next to the 3 million section by Small World. Guess what I now own? I clicked "purchase land" accidentally when I was trying to collect that stupid hall.


I put everything out with magic and atm only have decorations stored that I might want to use later, after buying all the Snow White chests, still need one more dwarf but that can wait until it comes around again, I bought 5 times so I was done this round, my gabby thought it was funny when I made an annoyed sound every time we got some crap bench, organ or queens throne and eventually was laughing hysterically at me getting more mad, at least my angry faces and getting mad at the game made her laugh again, so worth the money just for that, after buying all the chests, I was finally able to buy the 150,000 piece of land but I think the Snow White things I got will fill that right away and was left with like 3,500 magic after so it’ll be a bit before I can start leveling the higher level characters again, and I know my daughter is going to find someway to click to do the update on me even though I’m trying to wait


----------



## mikegood2

Saati51 said:


> And my kid did it again, been saving gems from the character purchase bundles and everything else like leveling characters etc., I had over 200, let my daughter use the phone to watch YouTube, stupid me for unlocking it for her when she now has her daddy’s phone as her own, wouldn’t give a 4 year old a phone but have no clue what else to do with it since I just signed a new 18 month contract for the thing a month ago to get daddy a new
> phone and he passed away 2 weeks later, and she has a tablet, I know she went and used the gems to open chests, but no clue yet what she did with the rest since I only have 9 left again, she even turns the sound off on my phone so I can’t hear game sounds and know what she’s doing so I can catch her, there goes buying gem rides again anytime soon



Honestly at this point your best bet is to delete this game from all your devices and never look back! I know you’ve already invested a considerable amount of money in it over a short period of time, but all it’s gonna do is suck more and more money out of you. Maybe you can contact your App Store and see if they can refund some of your purchase as accidental spending? The developers are preying on new players like you and many other players, by trying to suck as much money out of us as the can. This game and many of the recent changes are designed to get people to spend money on characters that will become worthless over time.


----------



## mikegood2

Seriously this attraction enhancement is complete and utter   Luckily I’m at the point where it really doesn’t impact me much, but if your a new player your . I don’t thing the idea of adding levels to get a shot at additional items is a bad idea, but this is *NOTHING BUT A MONEY GRAB!!!* It  looks like they removed items from attractions that use to have them and you have to level them to 2 or 3 to get items that you were able to get yesterday. Now if you could just send characters out and collect items to level attractions is would still be , but not terrible. But no these  only let bronze chests (20%) or buy  chest you can only buy with gems.

Other than that everything else is 


* let’s play a game. If anyone who can guess what I meant to say with those 6 emojis, they might win a prize.


----------



## rr333

mikegood2 said:


> Seriously this attraction enhancement is complete and utter   Luckily I’m at the point where it really doesn’t impact me much, but if your a new player your . I don’t thing the idea of adding levels to get a shot at additional items is a bad idea, but this is *NOTHING BUT A MONEY GRAB!!!* It  looks like they removed items from attractions that use to have them and you have to level them to 2 or 3 to get items that you were able to get yesterday. Now if you could just send characters out and collect items to level attractions is would still be , but not terrible. But no these  only let bronze chests (20%) or buy  chest you can only buy with gems.
> 
> Other than that everything else is
> 
> 
> * let’s play a game. If anyone who can guess what I meant to say with those 6 emojis, they might win a prize.



Ooh, I love mad libs! Let's see...

horseradish, dancing,  jumping , enchanting, burger stands, duckie


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Seriously this attraction enhancement is complete and utter   Luckily I’m at the point where it really doesn’t impact me much, but if your a new player your . I don’t thing the idea of adding levels to get a shot at additional items is a bad idea, but this is *NOTHING BUT A MONEY GRAB!!!* It  looks like they removed items from attractions that use to have them and you have to level them to 2 or 3 to get items that you were able to get yesterday. Now if you could just send characters out and collect items to level attractions is would still be , but not terrible. But no these  only let bronze chests (20%) or buy  chest you can only buy with gems.
> 
> Other than that everything else is
> 
> 
> * let’s play a game. If anyone who can guess what I meant to say with those 6 emojis, they might win a prize.


My game before I got to the bottom of your post was to play mad-libs! It was quite fun filling in the blanks!!


----------



## Arundal

Well it said it put away 5 things but I can’t figure out what and not going to try. I don’t care. Lol only good thing with no land to put it on I got Bambi’s forest rink from my platinum chest.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I downloaded the update.  You get a pop up message that Merlin charges twice the amount of elixirs.  Also, the happiness enchantment, which used to last 3 days now only lasts 24 hours and it is over 600 elixir.  So huge change here.  More costly and you have to do this more frequently.


That's been 24 hours for the past few weeks, at least since they changed the speed of the diminishing happiness.  Never bothered using it until now, so I can't say before how it originally started out.


----------



## supernova

4CanadianMice said:


> I unfortunately did the update ... it popped up with a message saying 18 of my decorations were resized and put back into inventory!  They no longer fit where they were before so now have to either send them to Merlin or rearrange my park to fit them. Not impressed. They should have made them smaller not larger!





hopemax said:


> One person noted that the NBC concessions got smaller (I think those were 6x6, while all other concessions were 5x5).
> 
> However!!!! The Incredibles statues went from being 3x3 to 5x5! 9 squares to 25 squares.  Good thing there is no space/land issues in this game, right @mikegood2 !


At this point, why would you even have statues or any other decorations out?


----------



## supernova

Saati51 said:


> And my kid did it again, been saving gems from the character purchase bundles and everything else like leveling characters etc., I had over 200, let my daughter use the phone to watch YouTube, stupid me for unlocking it for her when she now has her daddy’s phone as her own, wouldn’t give a 4 year old a phone but have no clue what else to do with it since I just signed a new 18 month contract for the thing a month ago to get daddy a new
> phone and he passed away 2 weeks later, and she has a tablet, I know she went and used the gems to open chests, but no clue yet what she did with the rest since I only have 9 left again, she even turns the sound off on my phone so I can’t hear game sounds and know what she’s doing so I can catch her, there goes buying gem rides again anytime soon


Just take the game away from your daughter and find something less complex for her to play.  It'll save you (and us) a ton of stress.


----------



## supernova

There is little more frustratingly pointless than endless collections of red balloons.  What the hell is the point??


----------



## supernova

Mickey's house went from 1min 6secs to at least 2 hours.  So much for easy Pixar ball collections.  Hope Woody is still cranking them out every 60 seconds.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> There is little more frustratingly pointless than endless collections of red balloons.  What the hell is the point??



For the 3 or is it 6 seconds. Yeah


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Does anyone know if bonus chests are still a thing?





KPach525 said:


> post-update it doesn’t look like it. I opened 4 chests that were in storage and didn’t get the pop up. Just found my first chest in the wild too which opens immediately which means zero use for the vault. So I’m fairly confident they are gone for good.


Yes, they still exist.  Just found two and they opened right away, and as usual in the evening, I received my video-for-bronze chest bonus.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Yes, they still exist.  Just found two and they opened right away, and as usual in the evening, I received my video-for-bronze chest bonus.


Yep I did too, so I retract my earlier statement


----------



## luther10

Saati51 said:


> And my kid did it again, been saving gems from the character purchase bundles and everything else like leveling characters etc., I had over 200, let my daughter use the phone to watch YouTube, stupid me for unlocking it for her when she now has her daddy’s phone as her own, wouldn’t give a 4 year old a phone but have no clue what else to do with it since I just signed a new 18 month contract for the thing a month ago to get daddy a new
> phone and he passed away 2 weeks later, and she has a tablet, I know she went and used the gems to open chests, but no clue yet what she did with the rest since I only have 9 left again, she even turns the sound off on my phone so I can’t hear game sounds and know what she’s doing so I can catch her, there goes buying gem rides again anytime soon


Why not just create a guest profile and lock the game behind this wall?  And next time you hand your phone to your daughter, log out of your main account and put the phone in guest mode.


----------



## Saati51

Finally figured where most of the gems went, gabby went and bought the 3rd chest spit for 150 gems, nice time to do it, huh? I’m trying to wait as long as I can to update the game so I guess not getting those back anytime soon, I wonder if they’re going to give any of the happiness back for all the spots I bought to store the chests


----------



## Saati51

I don’t know how to do anything like the guest profile thing, my gabby(who’s only 4) had to even show me how to make the memorial video/slideshow with pictures of my fiancé/her daddy because I couldn’t figure it out, then it took me another 3 days of trying to post it to figure out I had to save it into its own video first, so not too familiar with too many things on the phones or her ipad


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Yep I did too, so I retract my earlier statement


Yes, well in the future, please be mindful of lying to your fellow players


----------



## supernova

The bunny at 5 opens a 16-hour (shocking, I know) joint task with the duck.


----------



## Saati51

JamesGarvey said:


> Does anyone know if bonus chests are still a thing?


Seemed like it when they just gave me the new version of the game as I logged in, unfortunately none of those pop ups ever work for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so got the new update today and first thing I noticed is a popup saying that they have changed the size of some of the decorations and concessions stands and as a result 10 items had been moved to my inventory

So not only are we not getting any new land, but existing things I guess now will take up MORE room within the existing land

also had to take a ton of characters out of storage to work towards items for the attraction level upping

and Scrooge is a premium character - and costs 600 gems (so yeah, that will take a while).   Ducktales parade float is 50 gems


----------



## Quellman

TheMaxRebo said:


> so got the new update today and first thing I noticed is a popup saying that they have changed the size of some of the decorations and concessions stands and as a result 10 items had been moved to my inventory
> 
> So not only are we not getting any new land, but existing things I guess now will take up MORE room within the existing land



It's actually a smaller foot print 5x5.  Primarily NBC concessions.



hopemax said:


> I'm playing NimbleBit's LEGO Tower which just dropped, and it's been awhile since I've played a Tiny Tower variant, but the original Tiny Tower was my first "app" game.  They really have figured out how to charge for content, without it being a burden for game players who don't.  Their premium currency, drops like candy.  It may take awhile to save up, but not annoyingly so.
> 
> I've also been playing Niantic's Harry Potter game, but I'm already considering stopping.  I like some of the different game play elements, but the daily task list being so long and involved is already a turn off.  But trying to keep up with this, PokemonGo and the two new games has me re-evaluating what I want to play.  So far "giving everything up" is winning.  But I'll probably stick with PoGo because it's a good balance of playing casual.  We don't really raid anymore, and just wait for the Legendaries to show up in Special Research.  We don't really do Gym battles either, and just wait for a gym to turn over and plop our stuff in.



I remember the tiny tower!  I stopped harry potter quickly.  It's too involved for my out and about activities, and oh by the way, I don't like in an area heavy with marked locations.  Pokemon go is a fine enough idler.


----------



## JamesGarvey

To fully enchant all the Mickey & Friends attractions will require 1650 balloon tokens.

Happy farming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> It's actually a smaller foot print 5x5. Primarily NBC concessions.



oh, that's good then - not sure why they had to remove them then if they take up less room


----------



## JamesGarvey

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, that's good then - not sure why they had to remove them then if they take up less room



there's no way this app is smart enough to auto-relocate any building, regardless of size.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> so got the new update today and first thing I noticed is a popup saying that they have changed the size of some of the decorations and concessions stands and as a result 10 items had been moved to my inventory
> 
> So not only are we not getting any new land, but existing things I guess now will take up MORE room within the existing land
> 
> also had to take a ton of characters out of storage to work towards items for the attraction level upping
> 
> and Scrooge is a premium character - and costs 600 gems (so yeah, that will take a while).   Ducktales parade float is 50 gems



Apparently, some have been increased in size and other decreased. I’m sure there is some type of list on Reddit or the patch notes, but I’m not interested enough to look into it. 

I know some people on this board can be overly critical of this game, *myself* *NOT* *included* since I am basically sunshine and rainbows over whatever decisions they make, but increasing the size of any building is just complete incompetence. Also like you said, if they did mess around with some items sizes why didn’t they at-least open one of two plots of land to compensate?



JamesGarvey said:


> To fully enchant all the Mickey & Friends attractions will require 1650 balloon tokens.
> 
> Happy farming.



But it will be totally worth the grind at the end, right? I honestly have no idea what they are thinking with most of the changes they’ve made lately? It feels like everything they’ve done is to make the game harder, take longer, or require us to log in more often to accomplish what we were able to do for less. It really feels like a desperate last chance attempt by a failing game to try and milk as much out of the players as possible.


----------



## KPach525

I have an hour left until Mickey’s funwheel has been enchanted. And I looked around and realized quickly the only attraction I actually need enchanted for tokens is Star Adventure for the duck/bunny tokens. So this is a very pointless update for long term players.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> I have an hour left until Mickey’s funwheel has been enchanted. And I looked around and realized quickly the only attraction I actually need enchanted for tokens is Star Adventure for the duck/bunny tokens. So this is a very pointless update for long term players.



Thanks for the reminder about Star Adventure! Think I’ll skip putting anything into Mickey’s Funwheel and enchant Star Adventure first. Only reason I’ll enhance the Funwheel is to get rid of the annoying Quest icon on the side, or if someone post that the reward is worthwhile getting.

Agree that the update has been basically pointless for long term players. Glad I’m not a newer players because it seems like every change they’ve made the last 6 months makes things harder for them. But hey they at-least have the exciting character “rebalances” aka I now have to collect more items to level characters than I did yesterday. Really surprised that they didn’t make those changes retroactive and drop characters back a few levels for players so already completed them.  I hope I didn’t give them any ideas.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Enchantment is a thing we wont know if its worth until someone fully enchants the attractions and we see what drops open up: This is what is currently known:


*Mickey & Friends (11 Buildings)*

Mickey's Fun Wheel
Current Drop(s): Mickey Balloon Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Pixar Ball Token

Chip and Dale Treehouse
Current Drop(s): Chip Ears Token, Dale Ears Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Dale Ears Token

Daisy's Diner
Current Drop(s): Minnie Bow Token, Zero Ears Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Daisy Ears Token

Donald Boat
Current Drop(s): Michael Ears Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Mogli Basket Token

Fantasmic
Current Drop(s): Red Star Fabric, Blue Moon Fabric,  Rope Material Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Blue Moon Fabric

Goofy Playhouse
Current Drop(s): Pluto Collar Token, Goofy Hat Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Goofy Ears Token

Mickey's House
Current Drop(s): None
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Mickey Ears Tokens

Mickey's Philharmonic
Current Drop(s): Woody Ears Tokens
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Prince Charming Gloves Token

Minnie's House
Current Drop(s): Minnie Ears Token, Red Apple Token, John's Umbrella Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Toy Saddle Token

Pluto's House
Current Drop(s): Pumkin Token, Drizella Feather Token, Zero Tombstone Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Zero Tombstone Token

Streamboat Willie
Current Drop(s): Classic Fabric Token, Buttoned Classic Fabric Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Classic Fabric Token


*Toy Story (9 Buildings)*

Al's Toy Barn
Current Drop(s): Jessie Ears Token, Thimble Token, Violent Ears Token, Zero Ears Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Hamm Hat Token

Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
Current Drop(s): Scream Canister Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Monster's Inc hard Hat Token, 

Jessie's Snack Roundup
Current Drop(s): Rex ParNtysauryus Hat Token, Frozone Ears Token, Simba Ears Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Rex Partysauryus Hat Token

Pizza Planet
Current Drop(s): None
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): WALL-E Ears Token

RC Racers
Current Drop(s): Hamm Ears Token, Pete's Bowler Hat Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Lady Tremaine Ring Token

Slinky Dog Dash
Current Drop(s): Ducky Comet Token, Bunny Ears Token, Forky Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Bo Peep Ears Token

Star Adventurers
Current Drop(s): Ducky Ears Token, Bunny Rocket Token, Forky Ears Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Ducky Ears Token

Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop
Current Drop(s): Sarge Ears Token, Celia Headset Token, John's Umbrella Token
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Sarge Ears Token

Toy Story Mania
Current Drop(s): None
Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): TBD

So its appears to be far more helpful to beginner/mid level players than anyone at End Game. Very curious if when the Enchanted drop matches what is already there is that means its drop chance changes or absolutely nothing.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Enchantment is a thing we wont know if its worth until someone fully enchants the attractions and we see what drops open up: This is what is currently known:
> 
> So its appears to be far more helpful to beginner/mid level players than anyone at End Game. Very curious if when the Enchanted drop matches what is already there is that means its drop chance changes or absolutely nothing.


Thanks for doing the legwork on that one for us.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the reminder about Star Adventure! Think I’ll skip putting anything into Mickey’s Funwheel and enchant Star Adventure first. Only reason I’ll enhance the Funwheel is to get rid of the annoying Quest icon on the side, or if someone post that the reward is worthwhile getting.
> 
> Agree that the update has been basically pointless for long term players. Glad I’m not a newer players because it seems like every change they’ve made the last 6 months makes things harder for them. But hey they at-least have the exciting character “rebalances” aka I now have to collect more items to level characters than I did yesterday. Really surprised that they didn’t make those changes retroactive and drop characters back a few levels for players so already completed them.  I hope I didn’t give them any ideas.


I got a whopping 50 magic and 5 experience stars!
Also don’t forget that as a Toy Story attraction it requires a different token to enchant and the uncommon blueprint rather than the common one


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Enchantment is a thing we wont know if its worth until someone fully enchants the attractions and we see what drops open up: This is what is currently known:
> 
> 
> *Mickey & Friends (11 Buildings)*
> 
> Mickey's Fun Wheel
> Current Drop(s): Mickey Balloon Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Pixar Ball Token
> 
> Chip and Dale Treehouse
> Current Drop(s): Chip Ears Token, Dale Ears Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Dale Ears Token
> 
> Daisy's Diner
> Current Drop(s): Minnie Bow Token, Zero Ears Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Daisy Ears Token
> 
> Donald Boat
> Current Drop(s): Michael Ears Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Mogli Basket Token
> 
> Fantasmic
> Current Drop(s): Red Star Fabric, Blue Moon Fabric,  Rope Material Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Blue Moon Fabric
> 
> Goofy Playhouse
> Current Drop(s): Pluto Collar Token, Goofy Hat Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Goofy Ears Token
> 
> Mickey's House
> Current Drop(s): None
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Mickey Ears Tokens
> 
> Mickey's Philharmonic
> Current Drop(s): Woody Ears Tokens
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Prince Charming Gloves Token
> 
> Minnie's House
> Current Drop(s): Minnie Ears Token, Red Apple Token, John's Umbrella Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Toy Saddle Token
> 
> Pluto's House
> Current Drop(s): Pumkin Token, Drizella Feather Token, Zero Tombstone Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Zero Tombstone Token
> 
> Streamboat Willie
> Current Drop(s): Classic Fabric Token, Buttoned Classic Fabric Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Classic Fabric Token
> 
> 
> *Toy Story (9 Buildings)*
> 
> Al's Toy Barn
> Current Drop(s): Jessie Ears Token, Thimble Token, Violent Ears Token, Zero Ears Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Hamm Hat Token
> 
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
> Current Drop(s): Scream Canister Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Monster's Inc hard Hat Token,
> 
> Jessie's Snack Roundup
> Current Drop(s): Rex ParNtysauryus Hat Token, Frozone Ears Token, Simba Ears Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Rex Partysauryus Hat Token
> 
> Pizza Planet
> Current Drop(s): None
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): WALL-E Ears Token
> 
> RC Racers
> Current Drop(s): Hamm Ears Token, Pete's Bowler Hat Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Lady Tremaine Ring Token
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash
> Current Drop(s): Ducky Comet Token, Bunny Ears Token, Forky Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Bo Peep Ears Token
> 
> Star Adventurers
> Current Drop(s): Ducky Ears Token, Bunny Rocket Token, Forky Ears Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Ducky Ears Token
> 
> Toy Soldiers Parachute Drop
> Current Drop(s): Sarge Ears Token, Celia Headset Token, John's Umbrella Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Sarge Ears Token
> 
> Toy Story Mania
> Current Drop(s): None
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): TBD
> 
> So its appears to be far more helpful to beginner/mid level players than anyone at End Game. Very curious if when the Enchanted drop matches what is already there is that means its drop chance changes or absolutely nothing.



Yeah, thanks for the update.

Like I said, while I’m not really a fan of another unnecessary grind, the concept of enchanting building to increase drop numbers/rates for attractions isn’t a bad. What I do have an real issue with though, if people are correct, that they removed items that these attractions collected at the lower levels. Any current building, at level 1, should give exactly what it gave before the update and every level should improve things. Any new buildings can be done differently. Now if I’m wrong and that is the case I apologize.



KPach525 said:


> I got a whopping 50 magic and 5 experience stars!
> Also don’t forget that as a Toy Story attraction it requires a different token to enchant and the uncommon blueprint rather than the common one



*50 MAGIC AND 5 experience stars!!!   *

Don’t spend it all at one time.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Game let me collect Balloon Tokens to 1325, so either someone on Reddit got the math wrong or something might have to level up before collecting more.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I got a whopping 50 magic and 5 experience stars!
> Also don’t forget that as a Toy Story attraction it requires a different token to enchant and the uncommon blueprint rather than the common one


Bets on how long this nonsense lasts before they realize what they've done and just scrap this pointlessness?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Bets on how long this nonsense lasts before they realize what they've done and just scrap this pointlessness?



Don’t disagree, but if their internal info shows it’s bringing in $, it’s gonna stick around for a long time. Not only that, if it proves to be successful how quickly do you think they will increase the top level to 15 or 20 for characters?

Honestly, I’m just gonna do the FunWheel to get rid of the annoying quest icon ASAP.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Hard pass on spending 600 gems on Scrooge. I have the gems but I'm not willing to drop that many of them on one character.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Don’t disagree, but if their internal info shows it’s bringing in $, it’s gonna stick around for a long time. Not only that, if it proves to be successful how quickly do you think they will increase the top level to 15 or 20 for characters?
> 
> Honestly, I’m just gonna do the FunWheel to get rid of the annoying quest icon ASAP.


I wound up just closing the task book.  Can't be bothered with the attraction leveling right now.  Slowly feeling like I'll be out soon.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> Hard pass on spending 600 gems on Scrooge. I have the gems but I'm not willing to drop that many of them on one character.


C'mon...  you know you want to.  ALL the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Bets on how long this nonsense lasts before they realize what they've done and just scrap this pointlessness?



They will scrap nothing.  They are too invested, and don't have the creativity to change directions.  The only possible change might be with the Premium buildings which used to drop tokens that now need to be enchanted.  Like Slinky Dog Dash needing to be a 4, like 3 weeks after it came out.  That will be one that sends people off to demand refunds (and they should, since it's about the only way to send a message that gets listened to).


----------



## nicki401

I just realized I have not had one single "happiness" request since the toy story update. I thought it was b/c i had smiley's stockpiled but I have since used them all up and still no requests. Guess I need to open a support ticket?


----------



## squirrel

I'm still trying to get the Bunny, need 4 more ear hats.  Not buying Forky might be why.


----------



## Arundal

galaxygirl76 said:


> Hard pass on spending 600 gems on Scrooge. I have the gems but I'm not willing to drop that many of them on one character.



Agree, I am having the same problem but we will see I really want him, worked hard for my 600 gems. Holding on to them at present.


----------



## Arundal

squirrel said:


> I'm still trying to get the Bunny, need 4 more ear hats.  Not buying Forky might be why.



I finally got my last hat today and am welcoming him but don’t think Forky helped at all or very little. The building was helping more and they removed it


----------



## AJGolden1013

So my stats as of now:

I'm STILL trying to get Bunny - He's taking FOREVER!!!!!!!!  I need 8 more ear hats
Forky - collecting for 6
Ducky - ready for 4

Scrooge - collecting for 4
Huey - still collecting

Dr. Facilier - collecting for 9

Sina - collecting for 10
Moana - collecting for 8
Maui - collecting for 8
Hei Hei - collecting for 7
Chief Tui - collecting for 10
Gramma Tala - collecting for 7
Pua - collecting for 10


I really do want to level up buildings, although right now, that seems like a very far away thing, as I'm not getting nearly as many chests as I used to and of course, the past few days I just opened EVERY chest I got instead of saving them for this new "event" so to speak.  Oh well, live and learn.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## 10CJ

JamesGarvey said:


> Streamboat Willie
> 
> 
> Current Drop(s): Classic Fabric Token, Buttoned Classic Fabric Token
> Enchanted Lvl 1 Drop(s): Classic Fabric Token



I am confused by some of these. Why is the enchanted level less stuff than the current?


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> Well it said it put away 5 things but I can’t figure out what and not going to try. I don’t care. Lol only good thing with no land to put it on I got Bambi’s forest rink from my platinum chest.


The message I got said they put away 13 things.  Have no idea what either.  You'd think we'd be able to notice.  And on a side note, everytime I click on the Wall-e attraction to collect magic, my game crashes.  It did it 3 times in a row.  Guess I'm going to have to let Merlin collect for me on that one for the time being.


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> So my stats as of now:
> 
> I'm STILL trying to get Bunny - He's taking FOREVER!!!!!!!!  I need 8 more ear hats
> Forky - collecting for 6
> Ducky - ready for 4
> 
> Scrooge - collecting for 4
> Huey - still collecting
> 
> Dr. Facilier - collecting for 9
> 
> Sina - collecting for 10
> Moana - collecting for 8
> Maui - collecting for 8
> Hei Hei - collecting for 7
> Chief Tui - collecting for 10
> Gramma Tala - collecting for 7
> Pua - collecting for 10
> 
> 
> I really do want to level up buildings, although right now, that seems like a very far away thing, as I'm not getting nearly as many chests as I used to and of course, the past few days I just opened EVERY chest I got instead of saving them for this new "event" so to speak.  Oh well, live and learn.
> 
> Good luck to all!!!



I saved some silver chests and they have helped with Happiness but they don’t have the new items in them. Happiness does drop slower in Ecstatic level now.  I have also noted several weeks , when friendship first dropped that I was getting less chests and even less chests now. Lol so much for leveling Mickey buildings.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Speaking of Merlin, the concession stands are worth a whole lot more now.  Thought that was kinda good.  

But here is my question....why do all the concession stands, decorations and attractions have a notation of what they are now when you check your inventory?   I get the purpose of notating the stars (I guess), but why categorize each item?  Seems like that time could have been better spent elsewhere.  

Not that anyone asked...but here is my free opinion on the leveling up attractions...probably a good thing for newer players.  Doesn't really add to the game for me much at this point.  If I'm able to level one up, I'll do it, but I don't see myself going out of my way to try to do it.  Seems like it gives players more to do with existing content rather than creating new content...but I might just be a little cynical.  All in all, if this is the big reveal...well, I'm a little disappointed.  

You know what I really wanted????? I want to tap on that monorail in Tomorrowland that disappears into the mountain and end up in a virtual Epcot so I can place my China Pavilion that I just got.  That's what I want for Christmas...


----------



## JamesGarvey

10CJ said:


> I am confused by some of these. Why is the enchanted level less stuff than the current?



Additional, not instead of.


----------



## TeresaG

Sorry if I missed this, but what is the point of leveling buildings if we have our characters maxed out and therefore won't benefit from the drops? At least these early buildings?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

What’s the deal with the survey? They wanna know what form of social media I use for this game, but I don’t use any of the official ones, and they only list two non official ones. They let me select other, requesting that I type where I go, but I can’t add any special characters, ya know, like a dot for .com, and after I type disboards, it automatically clears! Kinda wanna give them a direct link to this massive thread.

Also, what’s the deal with 1987 Ducktales? They seriously have not run out of ideas! What’s next? Wuzzles?


----------



## mikegood2

Did anyone else get a we want your input survey earlier today? I did and what exciting information did they want? They had 2 questions asking what social media platforms we follow the game on. So glad they’ve asking us the important questions.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mikegood2 said:


> Did anyone else get a we want your input survey earlier today? I did and what exciting information did they want? They had 2 questions asking what social media platforms we follow the game on. So glad they’ve asking us the important questions.



And glitchy too. You can’t select other without typing something, only it won’t let you.

At least it was short. I hate the 10 minute ones where they ask what kind of products do you buy, and never once ask you anything at all that’s actually game related.


----------



## DisTXMom

Is there a way to know when it will require me to accept the update? I had some Incredibles characters that needed leveling up and wanted to finish that before the update came through.


----------



## eco-muse

Is the game crashing for anyone else? I was playing earlier (about an hour ago), and was in the process of leveling up some characters. Then, the game crashed. I tried reopening the game a few times, and then restarting my laptop and reopening the game again...no luck. It gets to maybe 20% on the loading screen, then goes back to the GameLoft logo (and repeats the process, up to the 20% loading).


----------



## Arundal

DisTXMom said:


> Is there a way to know when it will require me to accept the update? I had some Incredibles characters that needed leveling up and wanted to finish that before the update came through.



Believe you need by Monday to participate in the Tower Challenge but not sure besides that.


----------



## Arundal

eco-muse said:


> Is the game crashing for anyone else? I was playing earlier (about an hour ago), and was in the process of leveling up some characters. Then, the game crashed. I tried reopening the game a few times, and then restarting my laptop and reopening the game again...no luck. It gets to maybe 20% on the loading screen, then goes back to the GameLoft logo (and repeats the process, up to the 20% loading).



Mines been fine on IPhone.


----------



## DisTXMom

Arundal said:


> Believe you need by Monday to participate in the Tower Challenge but not sure besides that.


Thank you


----------



## hopemax

eco-muse said:


> Is the game crashing for anyone else? I was playing earlier (about an hour ago), and was in the process of leveling up some characters. Then, the game crashed. I tried reopening the game a few times, and then restarting my laptop and reopening the game again...no luck. It gets to maybe 20% on the loading screen, then goes back to the GameLoft logo (and repeats the process, up to the 20% loading).



They posted on Facebook that the game is broken on Windows and they are working on it.


----------



## eco-muse

hopemax said:


> They posted on Facebook that the game is broken on Windows and they are working on it.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## rr333

I'm waiting to update so I can finish leveling Frozone. He's the last of my Incredibles and my LK are all maxed except Zazu. 
But I'm trying to decide if there are any level 8s that I want to do first so I can work on gathering their tokens longer before the TC starts... or if I should be working on some of the lower level groupings I have like P&tF or Moana. Thoughts?

Any good guesses as to specific characters you think will be helping in this TC? Lion King characters, obviously... and I know some groups have been used almost every time: Mickey & Friends, Toy Story, Cinderella, Pirates, Wall-E, etc...  (Of those, most of mine are maxed, but my Tremaines are all at 8, and my only pirates at 10 are Will and Tia.)


----------



## hopemax

eco-muse said:


> Thanks for the update.



Only, now I went to check and the post I thought where they said it was broken, now only says that the update wasn't available and they were working with Microsoft.  I unfortunately, didn't turn off auto updates for Windows, and so now I'm in the same boat with the crashing.  But in the post about the update not being available, there are lots of people posting the crashing and providing their GameID, so I think a fix will still be coming with so many people having problems.


----------



## Arundal

rr333 said:


> I'm waiting to update so I can finish leveling Frozone. He's the last of my Incredibles and my LK are all maxed except Zazu.
> But I'm trying to decide if there are any level 8s that I want to do first so I can work on gathering their tokens longer before the TC starts... or if I should be working on some of the lower level groupings I have like P&tF or Moana. Thoughts?
> 
> Any good guesses as to specific characters you think will be helping in this TC? Lion King characters, obviously... and I know some groups have been used almost every time: Mickey & Friends, Toy Story, Cinderella, Pirates, Wall-E, etc...  (Of those, most of mine are maxed, but my Tremaines are all at 8, and my only pirates at 10 are Will and Tia.)



For Lion King I only have Pumba as it was before I started playing, but my Mickey and Friends, Toy Stiry, Cinderella, Pirates,are all maxed. I also struggled with trying to decided whether to level some  and decided I would go ahead as I am not as interested in the hyenas and would continue my leveling of p&tF, Rayah, Sultan and Moana characters especially seeing I have one Lion King character to help.


----------



## rr333

Is there a list somewhere of the first characters from each set?


----------



## hopemax

eco-muse said:


> Is the game crashing for anyone else? I was playing earlier (about an hour ago), and was in the process of leveling up some characters. Then, the game crashed. I tried reopening the game a few times, and then restarting my laptop and reopening the game again...no luck. It gets to maybe 20% on the loading screen, then goes back to the GameLoft logo (and repeats the process, up to the 20% loading).



My game is loading now.  Hopefully, it stays that way.

Of course, now I'm just running Mickey, Goofy, Pluto, Woody, Bo Peep and Minnie on their short tasks constantly.  Which is very, very, very boring.  I did get one of the new token chests which dropped 2 Maui Hooks, and a Pua Tapestry which are welcome.  But it was the chest at the train station, so the daily one.  So I am guessing those results aren't typical.  We only get one "good" chest per day, I'm guessing.

Bunny update... need 2 ear hats in Windows, 4 in IOS.

I am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, concerning Moana in my IOS game.  Maui is going to 9 which will leave me with Hei Hei and Maui to get to 10 and Grandma Tala still stuck at 7.  I can deal with one character though.  Windows is taking forever without Tamatoa's Lair.  Only have Sina and Tui at 10.  Poor Pua and Tala are still stuck on 6!  And everyone else in between.


----------



## Windwaker4444

That's it...I give up.  I can not do the Buzz/Woody task where they fly in circles any longer.  I can not click on them and I click on every building/ concession in the area instead.  And I thought Tinkerbell flying around the castle was bad.  This one is a billion times worse!!!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's it...I give up.  I can not do the Buzz/Woody task where they fly in circles any longer.  I can not click on them and I click on every building/ concession in the area instead.  And I thought Tinkerbell flying around the castle was bad.  This one is a billion times worse!!!



For me, I've found if I zoom out al the way and trace over it with my finger, then you can sort of figure it out and tap it correctly, although sometimes that doesn't work.  I know for Tinkerbell, I ALWAYS have that problem.  It's definitely frustrating.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> That's it...I give up.  I can not do the Buzz/Woody task where they fly in circles any longer.  I can not click on them and I click on every building/ concession in the area instead.  And I thought Tinkerbell flying around the castle was bad.  This one is a billion times worse!!!



Also find that task annoying, but it’s not as bad as Tinkerbells. Also use to find one of Dumbos hard to do.

I’m really getting annoyed with “having to collect” beach balls and Mickey Balloons! They really need to set a cap at something like 250 so those  items disappear. I’m also aware I can send the characters that are only collecting those items home, but I don’t want to do that because at some point I’ll level a character up and not realize one of those characters could collect another item for a few days.

Also wish they never introduced all these annoying costumes, but that boat sailed a long time ago. What they do need to do is show that a character can collect an item even if it requires a costume switch. I thought the game did that, but just realized yesterday that Pete could have collected one of Hueys items if I switched his costume to classic. I probably lost out collect s few of those items because the visiting home screen didn’t show any items he could collect.

Bunny has also being a complete pain to collect his ear hats 10/15. First of all Rajah can collect them when he reaches level 5, but is take it forever for me to get him to level 5. Think I’ve been stuck at 19/20 for most of this week. Another collecting annoy that isn’t their fault, but it’s kinda a visual issue with the way it shows is Ducky. I’ve been annoyed for the last 2 days because since my Ducky is level 3 I though I should be able to collect it. The problem is It shows a picture of Ducky and shows 2 requirements. One is that he has to be level 3, which my Ducky is and als that you need to welcome Bunny. Because it shows a picture of Ducky, I keep reading it as requiring Ducky not Bunny. Not sure if that collect is a single character collection or double? Like I said not their problem, but because it shows a picture of Ducky, my mind is replacing Bunny with Ducky.


----------



## hopemax

Not entirely sure what this will mean.  Are they really going to give free enchantments up to 4 for Slinky Dog Owners, or make the token available at 2, and one level of enchantment?  From the DMK Facebook



> Hey Kingdomers! As some of you have pointed out, the rewards earned from Slinky Dog Dash and Star Adventurer were changed shortly after first being introduced to Disney Magic Kingdoms. We’re happy to announce that anyone that built either of these Attractions on, or before, July 2nd will be receiving an “enchanting” gift early next week! Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Any word on who is helping with the tower challenge?


----------



## hopemax

AJGolden1013 said:


> Any word on who is helping with the tower challenge?



Nope.  Nala, Timon, and Pumbaa will be the characters available (instead of one character from 3 different families which sometimes is a teaser).  The calendar chests don't reveal anything either.  

In other news, countdown for Bunny has started in my Windows game.  Still need 4 hats in IOS.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Nope.  Nala, Timon, and Pumbaa will be the characters available (instead of one character from 3 different families which sometimes is a teaser).  The calendar chests don't reveal anything either.
> 
> In other news, countdown for Bunny has started in my Windows game.  Still need 4 hats in IOS.


This game is so evil it’s making me dislike Key & Peele, and believe me at no point in anyone’s life, should anyone ever dislike Key & Peele. I haven’t gotten an ear hat for Bunny (voiced by Keegan Michael *Key*) for 2 or 3 days! I’ve constantly sending the characters out to collect, but haven’t had any drop in probably my last dozen or so attempts. But hey why would they try to fix things like drop rates when they can add attraction enhancements, which I don’t think have ever been asked for.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Call me crazy...maybe I just drank the kool-aid..but I'm kinda having fun with the new chests.  I actually go out of my way to find them now just to see what I get.  Silly, but it's been a very long time since I got excited when the chest icon popped up.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Also wish they never introduced all these annoying costumes, but that boat sailed a long time ago. What they do need to do is show that a character can collect an item even if it requires a costume switch. I thought the game did that, but just realized yesterday that Pete could have collected one of Hueys items if I switched his costume to classic. I probably lost out collect s few of those items because the visiting home screen didn’t show any items he could collect.



Thank you for this, btw.  I also had Pete in his wrong outfit.


----------



## AJGolden1013

hopemax said:


> Nope.  Nala, Timon, and Pumbaa will be the characters available (instead of one character from 3 different families which sometimes is a teaser).  The calendar chests don't reveal anything either.



Thank you for this.  Also, boooo on no information.  Normally all the "spoiler people" (I don't know what else to call them) are on top of their game about that and let us know relatively early.



Windwaker4444 said:


> Call me crazy...maybe I just drank the kool-aid..but I'm kinda having fun with the new chests.  I actually go out of my way to find them now just to see what I get.  Silly, but it's been a very long time since I got excited when the chest icon popped up.



I agree, I do like the new chests.  I like that it's instant and you don't have to wait.  I've also gotten lucky and gotten a total of 2 gems from this new chest thing they have going, so I'm happy about that.  You are not alone my friend!


----------



## Gorechick

I am getting zero drops for the blue bunny token. I only have 1 character able to get it. I'm not shelling out cash for Forky. I guess it will just take forever.


----------



## mshanson3121

I haven't touched this game in a few weeks, signed in last night to see a bunch of updates. What is the deal with enchanting rides? What does it do for you? Also, is anyone else finding the cursor on the game is acting funny? Glitchy?


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Huey last night and sent him on his 4-hour task.  When I woke up and cleared the green check mark, I got the prompt to welcome Dewey.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Welcomed Huey last night and sent him on his 4-hour task.  When I woke up and cleared the green check mark, I got the prompt to welcome Dewey.



I am down to only needing of all things coins but some time today well probably tomorrow as I sent some one to level to 10 lol


----------



## mikegood2

Also just down to just needing 5 coins for Huey. Should be able to get them tonight and level overnight,

I did get a bunny ear hat last night, but still only at 11/15. If drops continue like they I’ll be luck if I can get him welcomed before next weekend.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I am down to only needing of all things coins but some time today well probably tomorrow as I sent some one to level to 10 lol


I just started Moana to 10, figuring it will take a couple of days to get Dewey.


----------



## 10CJ

I am undecided on the chests. I feel like I definitely get less now.


----------



## supernova

10CJ said:


> I am undecided on the chests. I feel like I definitely get less now.


Seems that you're right.  I cannot remember the last time I had 4 chests waiting for me.  At least not since the change.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Seems that you're right.  I cannot remember the last time I had 4 chests waiting for me.  At least not since the change.



I think the amount of chests slowed down with the prior patch but are even slower now!


----------



## hopemax

I have been getting my daily TrainStation chest and like 2 others per day in my Windows game. In IOS (not updated) I probably still open 6-8 per day.


----------



## Saati51

Is anyone else missing items for the ride enchantments? I know I’ve gotten probably 10 blueprints now and it still says 3, same on the tokens, it says I’ve gotten 10, but I’ve probably gotten almost double that


----------



## hopemax

Saati51 said:


> Is anyone else missing items for the ride enchantments? I know I’ve gotten probably 10 blueprints now and it still says 3, same on the tokens, it says I’ve gotten 10, but I’ve probably gotten almost double that



The common and uncommon blueprints look very similar.  And there are Toy Story Tokens and Mickey & Friends tokens.  If you click on the Shop, and then on Buildings.  On the top left, there is a banner that says "Enchantment Tokens" and it will show you all that you have collected so far.


----------



## luther10

Token collection for Ducktales is going to be a NIGHTMARE. 

Welcomed Huey this morning, and after 1 short task, Dewey becomes available.  And guess what, the same characters collecting for Scrooge and Huey are also collecting for Dewey.  On top of that, the common coin token is going to take insanely long to collect, with only 4 characters, and not a 100% drop.  I've had misses with the coin token, can u believe it?


----------



## Arundal

luther10 said:


> Token collection for Ducktales is going to be a NIGHTMARE.
> 
> Welcomed Huey this morning, and after 1 short task, Dewey becomes available.  And guess what, the same characters collecting for Scrooge and Huey are also collecting for Dewey.  On top of that, the common coin token is going to take insanely long to collect, with only 4 characters, and not a 100% drop.  I've had misses with the coin token, can u believe it?



I am ready to Welcome Huey but have someone leveling to 10, but it was the Coins that I was waiting to finish. They are going to be hard.


----------



## 10CJ

Has anyone gotten enough blueprints to enchant any buildings yet? I feel like the common blueprint is not that common.


----------



## Aces86

10CJ said:


> Has anyone gotten enough blueprints to enchant any buildings yet? I feel like the common blueprint is not that common.



Yes I just enchanted mickeys fun wheel. 4 hour wait.


----------



## Arundal

10CJ said:


> Has anyone gotten enough blueprints to enchant any buildings yet? I feel like the common blueprint is not that common.



Yes, I enchanted the Fun Wheel yesterday morning.


----------



## rr333

I was going to wait as long as I could for the update,  but now I wonder if i should go ahead this morning. 
Any reason I should continue to wait? All my incredibles are at 10, all my LK are 10 except zazu. Bunny is ready to welcome but I haven't started him yet. I could start him or zazu right now. 
Thoughts? Advice? 

Thx!


----------



## Arundal

I am trying to decide which building to put away to make room. Disney Princess or Omnidroid? Any thoughts as they both take up so much room.


----------



## mshanson3121

Why is the point of the ride enchantments? What do they do?


----------



## Aces86

mshanson3121 said:


> Why is the point of the ride enchantments? What do they do?



They give a little more magic and different items from what I’ve seen so far


----------



## AJGolden1013

I have FINALLY been able to welcome Bunny.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

10CJ said:


> Has anyone gotten enough blueprints to enchant any buildings yet? I feel like the common blueprint is not that common.



My drops for blueprints have been pretty bad.  For the funwheel I have 22 of the Mickey and friends tokens but only 2 blueprints


----------



## karmstr112

hopemax said:


> They posted on Facebook that the game is broken on Windows and they are working on it.



Well that explains why I can do a couple things, then it crashes. Summertime busy, playing other games, makes me really not care. Probably a good time to throw in the towel.


----------



## mara512

rr333 said:


> I was going to wait as long as I could for the update,  but now I wonder if i should go ahead this morning.
> Any reason I should continue to wait? All my incredibles are at 10, all my LK are 10 except zazu. Bunny is ready to welcome but I haven't started him yet. I could start him or zazu right now.
> Thoughts? Advice?
> 
> Thx!



The only reason I can think of for waiting is to level the Incredibles.  I see no other reason to wait.  JMO


----------



## Gorechick

10CJ said:


> I am undecided on the chests. I feel like I definitely get less now.


 I used to get at least 4-6 chests per day and a few additional by watching videos. Now I get maybe 2 a day and 1 additional by watching a video. Also, most of the chests are all the enchantment tokens and none with stuff to go into the conjuring cauldron for elixirs.  IIRC, when the happiness debacle initially went down they said to do the happiness spell to keep your level up. Well, they upped the amount of elixirs needed to do that but are not giving any stuff in chests to get elixirs. They really messed things up. SMH.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Either something is up with the balloon token collection or they’re still tweaking the quantities/attractions values as I’ve topped out with no more tasks available only to have them return hours/days later. Currently collecting at a whopping 1581 tokens.

Update: balloons are currently topped out at 1604, we’ll see how long this lasts.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Known enchantment level upgrade drops. They really double down on some useless tokens.


----------



## KPach525

My original plan was to completely ignore/skip the ride enchantments unless they are beneficial for a token drop. But after today’s ‘gift’ I’ve realized that will be impossible and it’s even more annoying than I initially thought.... ugh  interns


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Known enchantment level upgrade drops. They really double down on some useless tokens.View attachment 415315



Yeah, so far building enhancements are a utter failure. I don’t think the idea is bad, actually think it’s a good idea, but the implementation has been awful! For starters, every level 1 attraction, should collect everything it collected before the update and every level improvement should add new items, increase the chance or increase the number given. It should be that simple. They should also have capped the ballon/beach ball cap at a few hundred tops. I’m getting really annoyed having all these characters that collect “worthless items” Since they are so easy to collect, that would make the most sense.

Now as basically a day one player, started in the first month, the entire enchantment process is basically worthless. So far all of the character items that got added are for characters I maxed out long ago. For the most part I’m basically ignoring them, but will exchange a building if I collect enough items. That said, my fear is that they are planning on increasing the level max for characters in the future, so completely ingnoring attraction improvements would be a mistake.

I also *FINALLY* was able to start welcoming Bunny and will have him when I wake up tomorrow!   What a pain in the


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so the "gift" was nice as now actually have enough blueprints to do some upgrades

Did notice that steamboat willie can be upgraded, which is nice

Also, you can apparently upgrade more than one at a time, so not like with the characters where you have to wait to welcome or upgrade one before can start another

on the flip side, you can not send a character to an attraction while it is being "enchanted" - I tried to send Pete to the Fun Wheel while it is being enchanted and it wouldn't let me


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> I also *FINALLY* was able to start welcoming Bunny and will have him when I wake up tomorrow!  What a pain in the



<--- Still waiting.  I got the 14th token in yesterday's first collection.  I also got what I needed to level Grandma Tala to 8. So I figure, "Of course, I will have no problem collecting the last one because my character book will be in use."  Nope.  Nothing yesterday, and nothing this morning.

So I went ahead and installed the update in my IOS game to be ready for tomorrow's TC.  But I'm finding I just don't care anymore. I see we got our "gift" but that still doesn't allow the Star Adventurer to be useful like it was, because we got M&F tokens not Pixar.

The lack of happiness is becoming a problem in my Windows game.  I woke up at 80% today, after not being able to get to ecstatic yesterday.  I've been clicking my 6, and then they haven't been respawning, or when they do, they are for characters who are on 8 or 12 hour Huey, Ducky or Bunny tasks.

We'll see is my playing lasts during/after my trip to DL for the Haunted Mansion Event.  I am going with a friend, not family, so I am not going to be able to play much on my phone and be "sociable", and Windows game can't get played at all since it will be in another state.  It's not looking good.  

Plus, in-laws and nephews are coming to visit on Friday.  Once they are gone, I can work on household projects I've been putting off.  So I'm not sure the game will survive working on those either.


----------



## Wdw1015

This whole building enchantment thing is potentially pointless considering I’ve had all of these characters maxed out for well over a year. This is great for new players but for the rest of us....stupid update.


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> This whole building enchantment thing is potentially pointless considering I’ve had all of these characters maxed out for well over a year. This is great for new players but for the rest of us....stupid update.



Well it’s good that they added a feature that will likely help newer players. It kinda feels like. It seems like most of the resent updates only make the game harder for newer players.


----------



## cpc7857

mikegood2 said:


> Well it’s good that they added a feature that will likely help newer players. It kinda feels like. It seems like most of the resent updates only make the game harder for newer players.



LOL, the "resent" updates!

I think they unintentionally messed up the drop rate for the common blueprint token, and that was the reason for the "gift".  If it's common, I shouldn't have 3 after a week.  I've been able to enchant two that use the uncommon blueprint in that time.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Enchanting is completely geared at newer players, only thing of this update geared towards endgame players is the tower challenge and duck tales addition.

And having made no changes or upgrades, I can once again collect Balloon tokens.


----------



## hopemax

How does this help new players?  They have to work harder to get the same tokens we did.

The only one this update is for is Gameloft


----------



## Arundal

I used what they gave us and got one more chest to get what I was missing and enchanted the Star Adventure to help with Bunny. Don’t know if I will enchant anything else certainly not right now. Drop rate sucks!


----------



## hopemax

Finally got the last Bunny token.


----------



## Quellman

So instead of making token requirements easier, they instead make you level up buildings to get tokens.  As usual they aren't making it easier for new players.  
For the Mickey funwheel, enchanting to level 2 requires 5,000 magic.  But yields only a +1 magic boost.  Collection time is 1 hour.  Assuming 8 collections per day, your pay off is ONLY 625 days!  With the changes inability to farm magic, players will have to decide between enchanting buildings, buying land, or some of the expensive characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> How does this help new players?  They have to work harder to get the same tokens we did.
> 
> The only one this update is for is Gameloft



well, you can get more and multiple drops from single attractions.  Now that I have the funwheel upgraded to level 2 it has the chance to drop 2 different items, etc. 

So it should, theoretically, help with getting these common items that newer players need

The flip side is newer players usually struggle with magic and this will take up more of their magic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

On the plus side - just sent Dumbo to be upgraded to level 10 so finally done with him and use of the mouse (still don't have the ringmaster though)


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> use of the mouse


Timothy will still be needed for happiness.  I just leave him out and send him on 4 or 6 hour tasks until he is needed for happiness.


----------



## Gorechick

So new Tower Challenge just started and I've decided that I'll send characters on tasks to collect tokens but am mostly playing to collect Malificient tokens to convert to gems at the end.  The last few challenges I've fallen short at the end to get the character, sometimes by just a few tokens. I wish they'd make the tokens available to buy with elixirs and the character available to get with magic for a short time when an event ends for those that come close. But of course that doesn't make them money.


----------



## cliscinsky

Has anyone else noticed that their parades have stopped giving out gems since the latest update.  I don't believe I've had one gem drop since.  Lots of magic, and a few tokens, but no gems. 

Also, this new event is one that I will be sitting out completely.  I could really care less about 3 hyena's.  It actually feels like a nice relief to not have to constantly be checking in every hour or two.  I'll continue to play casually, leveling up my current dwindling list of characters to 10.  I've logged 1003 days in my calendar, and like many others, I used to absolutely love playing this game, but with all the changes recently, I find  myself playing less, caring less, and wondering how much longer I will be able to continue.


----------



## Onceler

I opened the chest in today's calendar and saw that I ended up with a refresh cocoa which seemed like an odd thing to receive. After a few seconds it dawned on me... oh yeah, a new tower challenge has started. I just don't look forward to new events the way that I used to. I think it may have to do with the fact that the game has evolved into a non-stop grinding for tokens.


----------



## rr333

From reddit...
Featured collections for chapter 2 (P&tF) and 3 (LM)


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> My original plan was to completely ignore/skip the ride enchantments unless they are beneficial for a token drop. But after today’s ‘gift’ I’ve realized that will be impossible and it’s even more annoying than I initially thought.... ugh  interns


Just be happy that the enchantment bubbles are now gone from certain attractions for the time being.  So damn annoying to try to clear the magic only to have the stupid enchantment window pop up.  I second your sentiment there at the end of your post.


----------



## Wdw1015

Had anyone else noticed the Lion King characters token drop issue? When it first started, the Lion King characters all had a least 1 or 2 token drops for a hyena, which I thought was strange but hey, I’ll send them out. Then when I collected, they all care back empty handed so I checked them again the tokens were gone. I assumed it was a glitch they caught but now they are back again.


----------



## supernova

cliscinsky said:


> Has anyone else noticed that their parades have stopped giving out gems since the latest update.  I don't believe I've had one gem drop since.  Lots of magic, and a few tokens, but no gems.


I've received several gems from parades, so maybe your recent drop rates just haven't been stellar.


----------



## supernova

For whatever reason, I cannot get the last damn Dewey ear hat to drop.  Well, I mean I _know _why the last token takes forever to finally drop... stupid interns.


----------



## Aces86

Well I had to use gems on Ed... I never spend gems on characters anymore but obviously have to have all the LK characters. Hopefully can get the other 2 hyenas but they make these events almost impossible if you can’t log on your phone every hour and I can’t while I’m working.


----------



## Arundal

Aces86 said:


> Well I had to use gems on Ed... I never spend gems on characters anymore but obviously have to have all the LK characters. Hopefully can get the other 2 hyenas but they make these events almost impossible if you can’t log on your phone every hour and I can’t while I’m working.



well you should get one ad it is from tokens only one is from the Tower Challegen and one from Gems.


----------



## Peachkins

Now that I've had the new update for a bit, these are my thoughts:

Chests
Very happy to be able to open them instantly, but I'm irritated that I rarely get Happiness from them.  They definitely do not seem to show up as often as they used to.

Building Enchantments
Pretty useless for long-time players.  Only the newest Toy Story attractions have the potential to give me anything I may use.  I plan to upgrade buildings as I need to in order to get rid of the annoying bubble that shows up when they're ready.  The balloon/Pixar ball tokens are easy enough to get if I need them later.  I do not plan on collecting for them constantly, and have already sent those characters collecting only those items home (especially since the other items needed are taking FOREVER).  Quite frankly, I'd be really annoyed if I had all these buildings before the update and was getting tokens from them, only to have that taken away until I enchant everything.  The only building I have that was really affected in this way for me was the new Star Adventure attraction, and the gift we were given to make up for it allowed me to enchant the building to the point that it's dropping useful tokens again.  They definitely never should have messed with the buildings that people bought with elixir or gems.

Happiness
Does seem improved for me.  It's definitely dropping slower.  Biggest improvement has been that I actually have people consistently wanting wishes granted.  Even when I dip into Joyous territory, I can get myself back to Ecstatic pretty quickly.

Tower Challenge
Haven't changed my mind about sitting this one out.  The hyenas are not enticing me at all, and I have literally nowhere to put the concession stands that can be earned.  I have everything else they're offering.  This is the first event I've deliberately skipped, and I'm feeling pretty great about it, honestly.

Bunny
OMG, I don't think I'll ever be done.  I'm barely halfway to having all his ear hats.  Ugh!


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> Now that I've had the new update for a bit, these are my thoughts:
> 
> Chests
> Very happy to be able to open them instantly, but I'm irritated that I rarely get Happiness from them.  They definitely do not seem to show up as often as they used to.
> 
> *Agree! While it still may have some flaws/issues, it’s a vast improvement over the pedestals.*
> 
> Building Enchantments
> Pretty useless for long-time players.  Only the newest Toy Story attractions have the potential to give me anything I may use.  I plan to upgrade buildings as I need to in order to get rid of the annoying bubble that shows up when they're ready.  The balloon/Pixar ball tokens are easy enough to get if I need them later.  I do not plan on collecting for them constantly, and have already sent those characters collecting only those items home (especially since the other items needed are taking FOREVER).  Quite frankly, I'd be really annoyed if I had all these buildings before the update and was getting tokens from them, only to have that taken away until I enchant everything.  The only building I have that was really affected in this way for me was the new Star Adventure attraction, and the gift we were given to make up for it allowed me to enchant the building to the point that it's dropping useful tokens again.  They definitely never should have messed with the buildings that people bought with elixir or gems.
> 
> *Also agee! They have made it abundantly clear that buildings, attractions and stands are basically worthless. Not sure why they continue wasting there time building special ones or stands? Oh, who am I kidding, it’s obviously because they want to part people with there money. Maybe if the actually gave us a lot of land now and again, we’d be tempted to care about them,*
> 
> Happiness
> Does seem improved for me.  It's definitely dropping slower.  Biggest improvement has been that I actually have people consistently wanting wishes granted.  Even when I dip into Joyous territory, I can get myself back to Ecstatic pretty quickly.
> 
> *While it was improved from there previous  , they shouldn’t get any credit for “improving” something they broke, but it still being considerably worse than it was before breaking it.*
> 
> Tower Challenge
> Haven't changed my mind about sitting this one out.  The hyenas are not enticing me at all, and I have literally nowhere to put the concession stands that can be earned.  I have everything else they're offering.  This is the first event I've deliberately skipped, and I'm feeling pretty great about it, honestly.
> 
> *Sadly, they have taken any specialness out of TC’s and events. Sure, some might get excited, if it’s a movie they were looking forward to, but I honestly can’t tell you the last time I was excited by any of them? *
> 
> Bunny
> OMG, I don't think I'll ever be done.  I'm barely halfway to having all his ear hats.  Ugh!
> 
> *I understand the frustration, but you will eventually get there! I welcomed Bunny last night.*


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Now that I've had the new update for a bit, these are my thoughts:
> 
> Chests
> Very happy to be able to open them instantly, but I'm irritated that I rarely get Happiness from them.  They definitely do not seem to show up as often as they used to.
> 
> Building Enchantments
> Pretty useless for long-time players.  Only the newest Toy Story attractions have the potential to give me anything I may use.  I plan to upgrade buildings as I need to in order to get rid of the annoying bubble that shows up when they're ready.  The balloon/Pixar ball tokens are easy enough to get if I need them later.  I do not plan on collecting for them constantly, and have already sent those characters collecting only those items home (especially since the other items needed are taking FOREVER).  Quite frankly, I'd be really annoyed if I had all these buildings before the update and was getting tokens from them, only to have that taken away until I enchant everything.  The only building I have that was really affected in this way for me was the new Star Adventure attraction, and the gift we were given to make up for it allowed me to enchant the building to the point that it's dropping useful tokens again.  They definitely never should have messed with the buildings that people bought with elixir or gems.
> 
> Happiness
> Does seem improved for me.  It's definitely dropping slower.  Biggest improvement has been that I actually have people consistently wanting wishes granted.  Even when I dip into Joyous territory, I can get myself back to Ecstatic pretty quickly.
> 
> Tower Challenge
> Haven't changed my mind about sitting this one out.  The hyenas are not enticing me at all, and I have literally nowhere to put the concession stands that can be earned.  I have everything else they're offering.  This is the first event I've deliberately skipped, and I'm feeling pretty great about it, honestly.
> 
> Bunny
> OMG, I don't think I'll ever be done.  I'm barely halfway to having all his ear hats.  Ugh!



I like you don’t mine the changes. I do not plan to try for Sendai, I started after Lion King and only have Pumba so want Nala and Timon to extend my Lion King set. I missed about the first 9 or 10 months.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Had anyone else noticed the Lion King characters token drop issue? When it first started, the Lion King characters all had a least 1 or 2 token drops for a hyena, which I thought was strange but hey, I’ll send them out. Then when I collected, they all care back empty handed so I checked them again the tokens were gone. I assumed it was a glitch they caught but now they are back again.



yeah, one of the hyenas you get via dropped tokens like a regular character, one you get via the Tower challenge, and one is gems (300) .... not sure why yours disappeared for a bit


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hi guys.  I'm with the camp that does not really care about 3 soon to be worthless hyenas.  I get that the interns wanted to do some type of  tie-in with the movie...but seriously...these characters are a poor choice in my opinion.  Maybe 1 hyena, but 3??? That's just lazy.  I'm not spending the gems on Ed, but will work on the free ones...just for no other reason than it's something to do.  I'll save my gems for the Frozen tie-in later this year.


----------



## McNs

I have no LK characters so using this tower challenge to get some. I won’t get the character reward but am OK with that.

In general I’m not really liking the latest update, too hard to get building tokens without gambling, and I refuse to gamble. Though they tweaked the happiness drop, they made it harder to get with the cues update so net result isn’t probably worse. I haven’t quite pulled the switch on it yet, still just enough interest for me, but I’m sure at some point I’ll call it a day. I haven’t spent money for 6 months and don’t intend to, and that is a change from how i used to play. I think it was the crickee TC that did it for me in terms of spending money.


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Dewey this morning after a 12-hour overnight wait period.  Now he's on his 6-hour task, which I'm hoping will open up Louie.


----------



## Gorechick

I noticed this morning that the character kiosk gave stars and Magic. Is this new? I could swear I only got magic before the update.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anyone know what you have to do to unlock getting ear hats for the second hyena?  It says there as tasks for Timon but when I try to do them they are not there and says something about unlocking them via the tower challenge


----------



## goingthedistance

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone know what you have to do to unlock getting ear hats for the second hyena?  It says there as tasks for Timon but when I try to do them they are not there and says something about unlocking them via the tower challenge


I am thinking it is either a glitch (wouldn't surprise me these days) or it's an intentional stall tactic and they unlock with the next stage of the tower in 4-ish days.


----------



## Osum

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone know what you have to do to unlock getting ear hats for the second hyena?  It says there as tasks for Timon but when I try to do them they are not there and says something about unlocking them via the tower challenge



There’s a message explaining it in the top right corner of the game (the “News” icon). Those drop through the purple tasks for each chapter. The tasks you see in the character book for the ears are the tasks that will be in the next two chapters, I believe. 

Because the interns wanted to trick us into thinking we could welcome this character at any time... instead of at the end of the TC. Lol.


----------



## supernova

Yep, the 6-hour task unlocks Louie.  12 of each token plus 60 coins.  There are some new characters to work with (Flynn Ryder and Mother Gothel come to mind) along with what I'm sure are overlaps.  I am keeping Hewey and Dewey maxed out to make things easier.  Woody and Bullseye now work together, which takes him off cocoa duty for the immediate future.  Flora is actually back in play too, for the first time in who knows how long.


----------



## lme30005

Is Ed time limited with the tower challenge?


----------



## Arundal

lme30005 said:


> Is Ed time limited with the tower challenge?



Believe so!


----------



## KPach525

I’m sure I missed this somewhere, but can anyone explain why the money bin attraction is not available? 

And yes I know it’s because of  interns (I’m looking at you @supernova and @mikegood2) just curious if they shared any logic to it


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> I’m sure I missed this somewhere, but can anyone explain why the money bin attraction is not available?
> 
> And yes I know it’s because of  interns (I’m looking at you @supernova and @mikegood2) just curious if they shared any logic to it



They said it wouldn’t be available immediately in the Live Stream but didn’t say how we would get it. I assume this means it’s going to be a leaderboard prize and we don’t get those during Tower Challenges.


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> I’m sure I missed this somewhere, but can anyone explain why the money bin attraction is not available?
> 
> And yes I know it’s because of  interns (I’m looking at you @supernova and @mikegood2) just curious if they shared any logic to it


You do realized that you have used both "interns" and "logic" in the same sentence, yes?


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> I’m sure I missed this somewhere, but can anyone explain why the money bin attraction is not available?
> 
> And yes I know it’s because of  interns (I’m looking at you @supernova and @mikegood2) just curious if they shared any logic to it



Yeah, I probably could come up with some smart   response, but I don’t even know what this money bin attraction your speaking of is? I’m assuming it’s a Duck Tales attraction, they mentioned, or showed, at some point? Honestly, I’m at the point that I just don’t care about ,or pay attention to, attractions anymore. Since they refuse to give us more land it’s obviously also the way they feel. I’ll buy new attractions with magic, but doubt I’ll ever spend gems on an attraction ever again. Add to it the annoyance of building enhancement icons throughout the kingdom, I’m really wondering what the purpose of this game is anymore?


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> You do realized that you have used both "interns" and "logic" in the same sentence, yes?


Yea yea... I thought about that too but I’m still an optimist at heart and try to give _some_ benefit of doubt..


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I probably could come up with some smart   response, but I don’t even know what this money bin attraction your speaking of is? I’m assuming it’s a Duck Tales attraction, they mentioned, or showed, at some point? Honestly, I’m at the point that I just don’t care about ,or pay attention to, attractions anymore. Since they refuse to give us more land it’s obviously also the way they feel. I’ll buy new attractions with magic, but doubt I’ll ever spend gems on an attraction ever again. Add to it the annoyance of building enhancement icons throughout the kingdom, I’m really wondering what the purpose of this game is anymore?


I’m right there with you. But the most frustrating part is how terribly slow drops are, and that this attraction helps with tokens. 

Today was the first time I cringed when I got a notification of completed activities. It’s getting annoying to pick up this game now... really not sure I can last much longer. And seeing that I’ve logged in 388 days consecutively, 1092 total, makes me a little sick.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> I’m right there with you. But the most frustrating part is how terribly slow drops are, and that this attraction helps with tokens.
> 
> Today was the first time I cringed when I got a notification of completed activities. It’s getting annoying to pick up this game now... really not sure I can last much longer. And seeing that I’ve logged in 388 days consecutively, 1092 total, makes me a little sick.



Agree with you! Other than the changes to chests, a nice-ish improvement (until chests have almost become nonexistent for me the last few days) it feel like every change is designed to make the game a bigger chore/grind! 

It’s getting harder and harder to believe there was a time I looked forward to picking up the game and playing. Sadly that hasn’t been the case for a long time. Like I’ve said before, if it weren’t for this tread I woulda been out awhile ago. I’d miss this thread much more than the game. 

I’m at 535/1177, so does that make me sicker than you?


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Agree with you! Other than the changes to chests, a nice-ish improvement (until chests have almost become nonexistent for me the last few days) it feel like every change is designed to make the game a bigger chore/grind!
> 
> It’s getting harder and harder to believe there was a time I looked forward to picking up the game and playing. Sadly that hasn’t been the case for a long time. Like I’ve said before, if it weren’t for this tread I woulda been out awhile ago. I’d miss this thread much more than the game.


This thread is why I still play. I would miss you all too much. And I can’t just read and not play, that’s just asking for FOMO! Haha



mikegood2 said:


> I’m at 535/1177, so does that make me sicker than you?


And not sicker, just means you’ve been suffering longer than me!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m at 535/1177, so does that make me sicker than you?


Got me beat by a month.  I'm at 534/1142.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I probably could come up with some smart   response, but I don’t even know what this money bin attraction your speaking of is? I’m assuming it’s a Duck Tales attraction, they mentioned, or showed, at some point? Honestly, I’m at the point that I just don’t care about ,or pay attention to, attractions anymore. Since they refuse to give us more land it’s obviously also the way they feel. I’ll buy new attractions with magic, but doubt I’ll ever spend gems on an attraction ever again. Add to it the annoyance of building enhancement icons throughout the kingdom, I’m really wondering what the purpose of this game is anymore?



According to their site: "Create the Disney Park of your dreams in the most magical place on mobile!"  I'll think about that as I continue to toss my decorations, remove attractions and concessions, and move everything left around in an effort to conserve space.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> It’s getting harder and harder to believe there was a time I looked forward to picking up the game and playing. Sadly that hasn’t been the case for a long time. Like I’ve said before, if it weren’t for this tread I woulda been out awhile ago. I’d miss this thread much more than the game.
> 
> I’m at 535/1177, so does that make me sicker than you?





Peachkins said:


> According to their site: "Create the Disney Park of your dreams in the most magical place on mobile!"  I'll think about that as I continue to toss my decorations, remove attractions and concessions, and move everything left around in an effort to conserve space.


The point that everyone who incessantly whines about space and "why aren't we getting more land with this update" forgets is that the basic idea of the game has never changed.  It is still very much a "build your own theme park" premise.  Disneyland also bills itself as the most magically place on earth and they too are out of space.  Building your own theme park doesn't mean packing every piece of crap in your inventory into your park.  No Disney theme park has "every" attraction in it.  Not one.  And at some point way (way) in the future, every plot of land will be open, and then what?  The game ends because we have no where to add new buildings?  Truthfully, just put your Incredibles, Wall-E, Peter Pan, Bambi, and Alice in Wonderland attractions away.  We don't need them right now.  At this point, three years later, I really don't care what my park looks like.  I open the game, clear what I have to, and close up the game.  I don't scroll through my park to admire my handiwork.  I have no reason to keep the game open any longer than I have to.


----------



## JimmyBean42

supernova said:


> Got me beat by a month.  I'm at 534/1142.



Ha, I was looking at my consecutive days (531) the other day and was trying to remember when they turned this feature on that showed this?


----------



## wnwardii

just looked and I am 533/1152.  so some of us started about the same time.


----------



## squirrel

I can't even buy the pieces I need for the first hyena as that section is completely blank (white squares and a white rectangle).  Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## supernova

JimmyBean42 said:


> Ha, I was looking at my consecutive days (531) the other day and was trying to remember when they turned this feature on that showed this?


I think it had always been there (or at least added quite some time ago).  I just never bothered looking at it before.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> According to their site: "Create the Disney Park of your dreams in the most magical place on mobile!"  I'll think about that as I continue to toss my decorations, remove attractions and concessions, and move everything left around in an effort to conserve space.



Your making the exact point that I have made on more than one occasion. That said, others (see below) will argue that this point is wrong.



supernova said:


> The point that everyone who incessantly whines about space and "why aren't we getting more land with this update" forgets is that the basic idea of the game has never changed.  It is still very much a "build your own theme park" premise.  Disneyland also bills itself as the most magically place on earth and they too are out of space.  Building your own theme park doesn't mean packing every piece of crap in your inventory into your park.  No Disney theme park has "every" attraction in it.  Not one.  And at some point way (way) in the future, every plot of land will be open, and then what?  The game ends because we have no where to add new buildings?  Truthfully, just put your Incredibles, Wall-E, Peter Pan, Bambi, and Alice in Wonderland attractions away.  We don't need them right now.  At this point, three years later, I really don't care what my park looks like.  I open the game, clear what I have to, and close up the game.  I don't scroll through my park to admire my handiwork.  I have no reason to keep the game open any longer than I have to.



Well we can both agree to disagree on this point! 

While I understand and agree with parts of what you are saying, I think your are vastly understating and misrepresenting others. Do we need to have all attractions / stands / attractions out at all times? Of course not. That said, I think *us whiners*, have a valid argument that they should at-least open up enough land to accommodate what ever attractions (not stands or decorations) are added. That Design your own Park aspect *WAS* a bigger aspect of the game when it first came out. I’d say for close to the first 2 years, while we might not have had enough land for *EVERYTHING* decorations and stands, we almost always had more than enough land for the attractions. That has obviously changed over the last year to year and a half. Now that doesn’t mean that things can’t or didn’t change, they obviously have. Maybe not as much as I think, but at the same time more than you think.

As far as your point about land, come on @supernova, you really don’t buy that   do you?
Are you really saying that the two large land expansion, the BTMRR expansion, which I believe, came out close to two years ago were both intended to have more than half of that land still locked 2 years later? I think there are still 12(?) plots of land unopened. And don’t even get me started on their incompetent rational on how they’ve opened that land over that time, Obviously things have changed and after three years things obviously would and should, but whether that it was game focus, resource issues, or something else, the focus and other  aspects of this game have changed.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Your making the exact point that I have made on more than one occasion. That said, others (see below) will argue that this point is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we can both agree to disagree on this point!
> 
> While I understand and agree with parts of what you are saying, I think your are vastly understating and misrepresenting others. Do we need to have all attractions / stands / attractions out at all times? Of course not. That said, I think *us whiners*, have a valid argument that they should at-least open up enough land to accommodate what ever attractions (not stands or decorations) are added. That Design your own Park aspect *WAS* a bigger aspect of the game when it first came out. I’d say for close to the first 2 years, while we might not have had enough land for *EVERYTHING* decorations and stands, we almost always had more than enough land for the attractions. That has obviously changed over the last year to year and a half. Now that doesn’t mean that things can’t or didn’t change, they obviously have. Maybe not as much as I think, but at the same time more than you think.
> 
> As far as your point about land, come on @supernova, you really don’t buy that   do you?
> Are you really saying that the two large land expansion, the BTMRR expansion, which I believe, came out close to two years ago were both intended to have more than half of that land still locked 2 years later? I think there are still 12(?) plots of land unopened. And don’t even get me started on their incompetent rational on how they’ve opened that land over that time, Obviously things have changed and after three years things obviously would and should, but whether that it was game focus, resource issues, or something else, the focus and other  aspects of this game have changed.


I personally don't mind the lack of land.  I don't need all of my buildings out.  Never saw either Wreck it Ralph film, so do I really need to have Buzztube or the Internet in my park?  Of course not.  I don't even need any of the Princess and the Frog buildings either right now.  Put all of that junk away and I'd have a more spacious layout for my park.  But at the end of the day, layout has zero impact on the game.  Never did.  Even back in the day when we were asked to build two lanterns as one of the tasks early on.  I don't bother stressing over space or park layout.  But then for me, the game was never really about that.  that hasn't changed.

Overall, it's obviously not just you feeling the crunch of the minimal land available for our parks.  But I don't see a point of complaining about it release after release after release.  Nothing is going to change, so what's the point?  Just play the game as we're given and make the most of it.  Having to deal with things this way makes it more realistic anyway.  EPCOT, for all of the space there, is razing buildings to add new attractions.  Good by Horizons, hello Test Track.  Energy has to go away to allow for Guardians.  Hollywood Studios got rid of the entire back of the park to allow for Star Wars, and gave up Costuming offices to allow for Toy Story Land.  Out with the old, in with the new.  Pack away Ariel's Grotto to fit the new Ducktales Money building.


----------



## supernova

Quick check of the status of my characters, since it has been a while for me.  Here is who I have left:

Sina - 10 (done)
Moana - 10 (done)
Maui - ready for 10
Hei Hei - 7
Tui - 10
Tala - ready for 10
Pua - ready for 10

Sultan - 10 (done)
Rajah - leveling to 6 now

Duck - ready for 8
Bunny - ready for 7

Hewey - ready for 2
Dewey - ready for 2
(keeping both of these guys maxed out until I welcome Louie to prevent possible overlap of tokens)

Ed - ready for 3
Shenzi - have all 25 skull tokens, so I'll spend the next few days collecting coins towards round 2
Bonzai - have all 15 skull tokens, but obviously missing the other five purple ear hats for now


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I personally don't mind the lack of land.  I don't need all of my buildings out.  Never saw either Wreck it Ralph film, so do I really need to have Buzztube or the Internet in my park?  Of course not.  I don't even need any of the Princess and the Frog buildings either right now.  Put all of that junk away and I'd have a more spacious layout for my park.  But at the end of the day, layout has zero impact on the game.  Never did.  Even back in the day when we were asked to build two lanterns as one of the tasks early on.  I don't bother stressing over space or park layout.  But then for me, the game was never really about that.  that hasn't changed.
> 
> Overall, it's obviously not just you feeling the crunch of the minimal land available for our parks.  But I don't see a point of complaining about it release after release after release.  Nothing is going to change, so what's the point?  Just play the game as we're given and make the most of it.  Having to deal with things this way makes it more realistic anyway.  EPCOT, for all of the space there, is razing buildings to add new attractions.  Good by Horizons, hello Test Track.  Energy has to go away to allow for Guardians.  Hollywood Studios got rid of the entire back of the park to allow for Star Wars, and gave up Costuming offices to allow for Toy Story Land.  Out with the old, in with the new.  Pack away Ariel's Grotto to fit the new Ducktales Money building.



And I think it’s great that the attractions are not an issue to you and you don’t mind not having all your buildings out. For me personally, I really don’t give a  about layout anymore. The interns sucked any enjoyment I may have gone not out of it long ago. At the same time, I also think it’s a valid talking point and argument that people want be able to “create their park” more the way they want to and change it up. As far as at the end of the day layout having zero impact on the game, that’s  . While you are correct it may not have a literal impact on the game, the ability to do so does have an impact on some players.

Again, much of my issue, and this is something we’ve debated about in the past, is the 2 large land expansions they did. If they had never done them, my points of argument would be much weaker. But the question is, why did they ever do them in the first place if they were not intending to open them. I don’t believe for a second that they made those two expansions with the idea that they wouldn’t open them for years and only open a plot of land every 4 or 5 months like they do now. Obviously something has changed since they added them.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> And I think it’s great that the attractions are not an issue to you and you don’t mind not having all your buildings out. For me personally, I really don’t give a  about layout anymore. The interns sucked any enjoyment I may have gone not out of it long ago. At the same time, I also think it’s a valid talking point and argument that people want be able to “create their park” more the way they want to and change it up. As far as at the end of the day layout having zero impact on the game, that’s  . While you are correct it may not have a literal impact on the game, the ability to do so does have an impact on some players.


Exactly, but again, "creating their park" doesn't necessarily have to mean packing as much sh*t into a small space of land.  If I really cared about what my park looked like it, I would eliminate most of my buildings to allow for space between attractions, with room to move around.  As it is, I'm using the moving tool to get things as close to each other as possible.  In reality, most attractions in Disney theme parks aren't placed in the middle of walkways, but along the perimeter.  Imagine if they tried to construct a park with more of a carnival layout wit attractions placed around they did with the Mad Tea Party, Dumbo or the Flying Carpets?  Because that's what they have us doing with the game.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Exactly, but again, "creating their park" doesn't necessarily have to mean packing as much sh*t into a small space of land.  If I really cared about what my park looked like it, I would eliminate most of my buildings to allow for space between attractions, with room to move around.  As it is, I'm using the moving tool to get things as close to each other as possible.  In reality, most attractions in Disney theme parks aren't placed in the middle of walkways, but along the perimeter.  Imagine if they tried to construct a park with more of a carnival layout wit attractions placed around they did with the Mad Tea Party, Dumbo or the Flying Carpets?  Because that's what they have us doing with the game.



On that aspect I’m not disagreeing with you. Like we’ve both said, the “Build your own Magical Park!”, whether it ever existed or not, died a long time ago. I think we’re both are agreeing with each other more than it may look. I just took exception when you call players who enjoy or want to design their park whiners, because the game makes it less and less possible. Players like to, or want to, play this game differently.

I think we would probably both agree that things like decorations and to a lesser degree stands are worthless. The fact that they added Merlin’s Couldron, proved that by allowing us to make a worthless item have some value (elixir).  Obviously they won’t remove them though since they suck to much money out of people with them.


----------



## CallieMar

I’ve got over 1,000 gems (I don’t pay a single penny, just haven’t used them on anything since Moana). Not going to buy Ed bc they all look alike and I don’t care even though I love this movie. They also really rigged this TC by not having the featured character available to buy with EC. I don’t have Frozone or half of the other Incredibles so I’m screwed when I run out of hot cocoa. At least in the past I could just keep running the one character for a few EC until the next day. I’ve also been super busy at work and some days have no time to check on the game. I doubt I can finish this, although I’ll at least try to get Banzai.

Man, we were all complaining about the blatant money grabbing before, and now they just made it worse.  I play this game bc I love Disney and haven’t put any money towards it but I guess at some point I should just blow all my gems and be done with it and step away.


----------



## rr333

If you buy a level-up on a character with gems... (you know, when you don't have enough tokens yet and the button says _buy_ instead of _welcome_?)... is it instant? Seems like it is but I couldn't remember.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

goingthedistance said:


> I am thinking it is either a glitch (wouldn't surprise me these days) or it's an intentional stall tactic and they unlock with the next stage of the tower in 4-ish days.





Osum said:


> There’s a message explaining it in the top right corner of the game (the “News” icon). Those drop through the purple tasks for each chapter. The tasks you see in the character book for the ears are the tasks that will be in the next two chapters, I believe.
> 
> Because the interns wanted to trick us into thinking we could welcome this character at any time... instead of at the end of the TC. Lol.



How’d I end up with 2 Banzai hats? I was so happy, having collected everything needed, needing only 5 more hats to welcome, but noticed that all the tasks (Timon and Pumbas) that claimed I could get hats from them were empty. Maybe it was a glitch in that I was never allowed to see the tasks. And maybe I was just lucky with a chest and didn’t notice? I dunno.



hopemax said:


> They said it wouldn’t be available immediately in the Live Stream but didn’t say how we would get it. I assume this means it’s going to be a leaderboard prize and we don’t get those during Tower Challenges.



So THATS why they prevent people not connected to the internet from even opening the tower! They don’t want any of us having even a slight remote chance of getting it. ...or, umm, they’re just trying to make it “fair” for everyone.


----------



## mikegood2

UmmYeahOk said:


> How’d I end up with 2 Banzai hats? I was so happy, having collected everything needed, needing only 5 more hats to welcome, but noticed that all the tasks (Timon and Pumbas) that claimed I could get hats from them were empty. Maybe it was a glitch in that I was never allowed to see the tasks. And maybe I was just lucky with a chest and didn’t notice? I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> So THATS why they prevent people not connected to the internet from even opening the tower! They don’t want any of us having even a slight remote chance of getting it. ...or, umm, they’re just trying to make it “fair” for everyone.



No it’s not a glitch, it’s because the   interns, set it up to stop at 2 to prevent us from finishing and welcoming Banzai until later. My guess is we won’t be able to get him until chapter 3? They’ve really did a  job of letting us know that’s the case though. If this is/was their intention that’s fine, but it’s really deceptive that it still shows Pumba and Timon can collect them. Once again it’s their lack of attention to detail.

*Edit*: btw I’m not really as mad as I may appear to be with some of these posts. I just like to use the red censored emoji (my new favorite) at spots where I could swear if I wanted to.


----------



## Arundal

I think the  interns have made me mad. While I have not played since day one I have played a long Time but only have Pumba in the Lion King group. I saw this as my chance at Timon and Nala but 15000 event points f that. New players are never going to get characters if this cost in event points continue. Maybe time to consider stop playing. Unhappy give people a fighting chance!


----------



## Sabres431

I think this game is on borrowed time.  They are losing their minds on the Disney Magic Kingdoms subreddit.  15,000 and 5,000 EC for an old character and attraction?  That is insane.  On top of that they are using premium characters as featured in the TC.  They seem to be trying to max out their profit before the game dies.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I think the  interns have made me mad. While I have not played since day one I have played a long Time but only have Pumba in the Lion King group. I saw this as my chance at Timon and Nala but 15000 event points f that. New players are never going to get characters if this cost in event points continue. Maybe time to consider stop playing. Unhappy give people a fighting chance!





Sabres431 said:


> I think this game is on borrowed time.  They are losing their minds on the Disney Magic Kingdoms subreddit.  15,000 and 5,000 EC for an old character and attraction?  That is insane.  On top of that they are using premium characters as featured in the TC.  They seem to be trying to max out their profit before the game dies.



If you don’t have a character that is available in the TC Event Shop it automatically forces you to pick between the older character(s) or the new one. Doesn’t really give you the option for both, unless you log in *EVERY 2 hours* and/or spend gems to speed up the process. To make matters worse, at least in the pass you had to have said character at a higher level, so even if you bought them with gems, cash or eventually in the event shop, they wouldn’t be usable in the event. Not sure if that’s still the case though.

 It does feel like they are on borrowed time, but as long as they can bring in new players and get money out of them, they will be around for awhile.


----------



## Aces86

Just started to welcome Banzai. We’ll see if I end up getting shenzi.


----------



## galaxygirl76

My happiness is still out of whack. I still don't get enough tasks to make up for the speed I'm losing happiness. Managed to get to about halfway up the joyous level right after the update but have been slipping down again the last week or so. 

No real interest in the hyenas but I do love the Duck triplets so at leas that part is fun.


----------



## supernova

Aces86 said:


> Just started to welcome Banzai. We’ll see if I end up getting shenzi.


Wanted to start the welcome as well, but I'm in the middle of waiting for Louie.  Plus I used all of my EC on the Shenzi ear hats, so I will have to wait until morning.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wanted to start the welcome as well, but I'm in the middle of waiting for Louie.  Plus I used all of my EC on the Shenzi ear hats, so I will have to wait until morning.



 I just finished welcoming Dewey today and don’t even have anyitem for Louie yet.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I just finished welcoming Dewey today and don’t even have anyitem for Louie yet.


No rush since this is all permanent content.  The good news is that (I think) the first task for Dewey was just two hours, and then you can start welcomign Louie.  Items for Louie are pretty long.


----------



## supernova

Louie is in my park, so I was finally able to level Hewey and Dewey to 2.

First up for Louie is a solo 12-hour task to review Scrooge's treasure map.  Perhaps the Money Bin attraction isn't far behind.


----------



## Osum

Welcomed Banzai last night. He earns his own ear hats. 1500 EC to level him. I feel like he should earn EC, but I should have known he wouldn’t.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I went in with no expectations but got myself a hyena after all, I guess I low key gathered all items for Banzai. I have no illusions about the Tower one(Shenzi??), I have over 1,000 gems so I'm kicking around the idea of getting Ed but am not sure yet.


----------



## Hoodie

Good morning Kingdomers.  Good news/bad news - I was out of the country during the start of this event and could only log in once or twice a day while on WiFi. Good news - was able to level up several of the level 9 characters I had sitting.  Bad news - a bit behind on the TC.  Still managed to welcome Banzai this morning, but my EC isn't where it should be so don't really expect the last hyena (I bought Ed with gems). No big loss.


----------



## rr333

Is there a list somewhere of the number of points you get based on the level of the characters in the TC?

Trying to figure out who to level for chapter 3... some are 8s and some are 9s... wasn't sure if there is a greater increase in points going from 8 to 9, or 9 to 10, or if they are the same.


----------



## Wdw1015

I have everything I need to welcome Banzai but I’m wondering if it’s better to wait and buy the tokens for Shenzi instead? Is there an advantage one way or another?


----------



## Sabres431

This should help.


----------



## Sabres431

Actually, I just re-read your question.  I'm not sure that helped at all....


----------



## Arundal

Sabres431 said:


> This should help.



You are not the only one screwed. Unless you bought every gem character you are screwed. I have all the Mermaid characters but few of the gem characters for this event. And mind you all my other characters are 10 but that won’t matter with mostly two useable characters in the other groups.


----------



## Sabres431

Arundal said:


> You are not the only one screwed. Unless you bought every gem character you are screwed. I have all the Mermaid characters but few of the gem characters for this event. And mind you all my other characters are 10 but that won’t matter with mostly two useable characters in the other groups.



LOL, that is the Reddit title.  Although I probably am screwed.  I can unlock Banzai now, but I'm going to see if I can collect all the second act hats first.


----------



## KPach525

Sabres431 said:


> Am I the only one who is screwed the third chapter of the Lion King Tower Challenge? from
> disneymagickingdoms
> 
> This should help.


Can we all just appreciate the subtle nod to the recent Ariel casting? God I love reddit


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Can we all just appreciate the subtle nod to the recent Ariel casting? God I love reddit



I was trying to come up with some smart   comment, but due to the fact that whatever I say might upset someone on either side I’ve decided it would be in my best judgment not to say anything at all.

As far as Reddit goes, for the most part I agree with you. That said, when it does go off the rails, it really goes off the rails.


----------



## squirrel

Is there any benefit to welcoming Banzai before Shenzi?

I saw previous posts about not being able to collect the hats for Banzai but I have all of them.  I just need enough Maleficent money.


----------



## Sabres431

I'm not sure there is a benefit, but since I'm not convinced that I'll be able to get all the items for Shenzi I decided to unlock Banzai now.  It also looks like Banzai will be useful in Act 3.


----------



## mikegood2

squirrel said:


> Is there any benefit to welcoming Banzai before Shenzi?
> 
> I saw previous posts about not being able to collect the hats for Banzai but I have all of them.  I just need enough Maleficent money.



Yes, everyone can unlock Banzai once chapter 2 started. For chapter 1 we were only able to collect 2/7 for one of his items. My complaint/post at the time wasn’t that they limited it, but was because 2 LK characters showed you could collect when you couldn’t.



Sabres431 said:


> I'm not sure there is a benefit, but since I'm not convinced that I'll be able to get all the items for Shenzi I decided to unlock Banzai now.  It also looks like Banzai will be useful in Act 3.



Same here! Since he costs EC to level, I’m trying to decide if I want to level him to 2?

Also, anyone else having issues with the site forwarding them to “spin to win” or we detected “a virus” on your phone adds recently? When was typing this message it redirected me to your phone has a virus pages and had to delink to the site. Annoying, but at-least my phone no longer has a virus! I made the right choice downloading there “virus protection”, right?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Yes, everyone can unlock Banzai once chapter 2 started. For chapter 1 we were only able to collect 2/7 for one of his items. My complaint/post at the time wasn’t that they limited it, but was because 2 LK characters showed you could collect when you couldn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! Since he costs EC to level, I’m trying to decide if I want to level him to 2?
> 
> Also, anyone else having issues with the site forwarding them to “spin to win” or we detected “a virus” on your phone adds recently? When was typing this message it redirected me to your phone has a virus pages and had to delink to the site. Annoying, but at-least my phone no longer has a virus! I made the right choice downloading there “virus protection”, right?



My problem is I don’t see a way to collect more than the 2 hats for Banzai, I originally got in Chapter 1 . I still need 5 with no way to collect.


----------



## Sabres431

Arundal said:


> My problem is I don’t see a way to collect more than the 2 hats for Banzai, I originally got in Chapter 1 . I still need 5 with no way to collect.



You have to have both Timon and Pumba.


----------



## Arundal

Sabres431 said:


> You have to have both Timon and Pumba.



Just rechecked and they reduced EC for Timon to 5,000 from 15,000 and the building from 5,000 to 2,500. I bought with EC.


----------



## hopemax

Hey guys!  The family has gone home, and so trying to decide what to do about the game.  My EC collection is dragging and so I'm not sure if I will have enough for Shenzi in either game.  Depends on how much I play this week.  My IOS game has had decent HC drops, so I might be able to battle through on that game.  In IOS, I also probably have enough gems for Ed without being in a deficit for the next event (if I care).  I did get Hei Hei to 10 and Maui is leveling up now, which leaves my IOS game with only Gramma Tala still to work on for Moana.  A lot farther away in my Windows game.

Looks like I missed a lot of drama about the LK characters available in this TC.  But in general, it feels like this TC is harder.  Which is not a good thing.  Still completely ignoring the attraction enhancements, although I did the balloons maxed out in my Windows game.  Anyone know how many of these Pixar balls it takes to max out, assuming you already have the characters at 10 (except the TS4 ones) and haven't enchanted any buildings?

And Dewey is taking forever in both games.


----------



## PrincessS121212

It's been ages since I posted, so here's my update:
log in streak 539/1154

Characters to level/welcome
Sina and Chief Tui 9, waiting for flowers
Moanna, Grandma, and Pua 9, gathering tokens
Maui and Hei Hei 8, gathering tokens

Sultan 9, gathering tokens
Rajah 6 (taking forever!!!)

Ducky 8 
forky leveling to 9 now
Bunny 7 

Scrooge 4 
Huey 4 
Dewey 2 
Louie working on welcoming

Shenzi building EC and waiting on chapter 3 to start
Banzai 1 
Ed 5

So far I'm liking the fix to the happiness.  Not as good as it was before the big update, but the slower drop rate I never drop into joyous anymore except first thing in the morning.

Not a fan of leveling up buildings at this stage of the game.  I often compare this game to the Simpson's Tap Out app.  Their version was great for years with characters assigned to buildings and leveling up buildings would drop more rare tokens or shorten the drop times.  In this app it doesn't make sense to implement that system 3 years into an app.  Seems to be harder for newer players and unnecessary for older players who already have these tokens.  Not a well thought out plan.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessS121212 said:


> So far I'm liking the fix to the happiness.  Not as good as it was before the big update, but the slower drop rate I never drop into joyous anymore except first thing in the morning.



I have a problem now.  Because of the family visit, I wasn't able to check into my Windows game very often.  I dropped down to 73 Joyous, and I've spent all day getting up to 83, then no wishes and dropping back down into the 70s.  Tomorrow, I'm guessing I am going to drop into the 60s.


----------



## squirrel

Interesting.  Maybe I'm not playing as much as I use to but I still keep dropping for my happiness.  Stuck in Joyous.  I was in Ecstatic a while back just barely (11% or so).  Now I'm down to 43%


----------



## Arundal

squirrel said:


> Interesting.  Maybe I'm not playing as much as I use to but I still keep dropping for my happiness.  Stuck in Joyous.  I was in Ecstatic a while back just barely (11% or so).  Now I'm down to 43%



I am not having any trouble staying in Ecstatic but only usually around 20 percent. In Joyous when getting up each morning and takes a few hours then in low Ecstatic for remainder of day.


----------



## Aces86

mikegood2 said:


> Yes, everyone can unlock Banzai once chapter 2 started. For chapter 1 we were only able to collect 2/7 for one of his items. My complaint/post at the time wasn’t that they limited it, but was because 2 LK characters showed you could collect when you couldn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! Since he costs EC to level, I’m trying to decide if I want to level him to 2?
> 
> Also, anyone else having issues with the site forwarding them to “spin to win” or we detected “a virus” on your phone adds recently? When was typing this message it redirected me to your phone has a virus pages and had to delink to the site. Annoying, but at-least my phone no longer has a virus! I made the right choice downloading there “virus protection”, right?



Yes I get that pop up every once in awhile! Lol


----------



## Peachkins

I am just now welcoming Bunny. The drops for the ear hats have been horrendous (don't have Slinky Dog either).  Meanwhile, Ducky's ready for level 8. Talk about a difference!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also, anyone else having issues with the site forwarding them to “spin to win” or we detected “a virus” on your phone adds recently? When was typing this message it redirected me to your phone has a virus pages and had to delink to the site. Annoying, but at-least my phone no longer has a virus! I made the right choice downloading there “virus protection”, right?


When in doubt, always take the paid option.  I find it's far better to pay for professionals, rather than download the free option.  It's not like your credit card information is going to wind up in nefarious hands if you go that route.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> When in doubt, always take the paid option.  I find it's far better to pay for professionals, rather than download the free option.  It's not like your credit card information is going to wind up in nefarious hands if you go that route.



*Exactly! *Between that and the dozens of electronic devices I’ve won (iPads, tablets, kindles, etc.) and/or Amazon gift cards, from these pop up ads, I’m really raking it in. I’m sure I’ll start receiving those devices any day now, right? I just can’t believe how luck I am winning as often as I do! Just wish that luck would translate into better drop rates in this game.

Obviously I’m just being sarcastic, but I’m always amazed that people really fall for them and will click on them and/or download and give personal information! That said, I’ve gotten more than a few scam emails that I knew were scams, but still question if I should somehow look into it for a few seconds. Just like my mom who’d gets junkmail and always click on the “unsubscribe from email list” and then complain to me that she was still getting them. She was shocked when I let her know that by “unsubscribing” wasn’t really an unsubscribe button but a way for the junk-mailer to verify that email address was a real and active account.


So a friendly reminder to all, these ads are all scams, and please close them ASAP when they happen.


----------



## mara512

Peachkins said:


> I am just now welcoming Bunny. The drops for the ear hats have been horrendous (don't have Slinky Dog either).  Meanwhile, Ducky's ready for level 8. Talk about a difference!



Same here.  I have needed 2 Earhart’s for days.  I finally got one today so I am down to needing one.  I am guessing it will be a few more days until I get it.


----------



## flav

I did all of Chapter1 and 2 quests but am still missing a hat for Banzai. My next task is Welcome Banzai but the only way to get his hat is by welcoming him! Ideas?


----------



## Disney_Alli

flav said:


> I did all of Chapter1 and 2 quests but am still missing a hat for Banzai. My next task is Welcome Banzai but the only way to get his hat is by welcoming him! Ideas?



Are you missing any Lion King characters or attractions? My only thought is if you're missing one of the characters you wouldn't be able to do one of the tasks (I believe they were all either Timon or Pumba though)


----------



## squirrel

Okay now I have noticed that I can't upgrade Goofy's Playhouse as I'm stuck at 7 scrolls and 49 castle pieces.  Our daily reward was 2 scrolls and now I realize it has been on that for days.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I know I have a soft spot for VMK being a better replacement for the parks (online), but the changes to this program lately are pathetic.  I can never get my happiness up and the tower challenge is next to impossible without spending money.  Grrr.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I know I have a soft spot for VMK being a better replacement for the parks (online), but the changes to this program lately are pathetic.  I can never get my happiness up and the tower challenge is next to impossible without spending money.  Grrr.


You must be behind in characters because I'm doing just fine with the Tower Challenge and I haven't spent a dime.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> You must be behind in characters because I'm doing just fine with the Tower Challenge and I haven't spent a dime.



I rarely spend any actual cash on this game. Did not use gems on ED as saving for Scrooge. They reduced EC on Timon so picked him up and got Banzai after that and saving for Nala. Won’t get rest of hyenas but that’s ok. Just keep working on characters.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I have all the characters except for the new gem characters. I used saved gems for Ed and have had all the tokens for Sherazi (sp?) for over a day even using EC to welcome Banzai. I rarely spend money on the game and haven’t in weeks. I’m hoping that driving for 9 hours on Saturday isn’t going to put me out lo far behind as I won’t be able to check the game often (I do the driving)


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm just going to ignore the TC at this point.  The only Little Mermaid character I have is Sebastian, so the next round is going to be tough for me anyway, and I can tell I'm already behind and won't get Shenzi.  I'm just gonna focus on getting Dewey tokens.


----------



## flav

Disney_Alli said:


> Are you missing any Lion King characters or attractions? My only thought is if you're missing one of the characters you wouldn't be able to do one of the tasks (I believe they were all either Timon or Pumba though)


No, I have them all except Rafiki.


----------



## hopemax

Barely, got the concession in my Windows game.  Our power went out for several hours last night, and so I lost two collection opportunities.  We had stayed up past midnight, so I only needed to wake up when the cats get fed to collect for the last time.  But I really dislike how it only takes a few delays in being able to log into your game to completely ruin your chance to complete an event.  Both rounds, I've only just made the final milestone in Windows, so I am still worried about having enough EC to actually Welcome Shenzi, even though in Round 3 I shouldn't have any delays in logging in (other than my sleep schedule).  

I have 26 and 27 cocoa, so hopefully that is enough to finish this round.  I am okay with characters, missing a couple Premiums.  I decided to buy Ed in my IOS game since I had the gems.  Although, I've been trying to actually buy Rex for a few months now.  But since Ed is limited time, he won out, although I think Rex will be more useful as long as all these TCs exist.

Welcomed Dewey in IOS, but still 5 tokens away in Windows despite upgrading the game 4 days earlier...


----------



## mikegood2

Officially at the half way point, 6/12 for both items, for Louie. Because of the slow drop rate I’m really hoping I can welcome him by this time next week or it’s gonna drive me crazier! One of my biggest annoyance in the game is not “being able” to level up characters (Huey and Dewey) because if I do they will reduce my chances of getting items needed to welcome another character (Louie).


----------



## Disney_Alli

flav said:


> No, I have them all except Rafiki.



Then I’d put in a ticket as you should have completed all the tasks to earn the tokens prior to getting the “welcome” task.


----------



## Arundal

Well after starting this Tower Challenge knowing I only had Pumba so focusing on getting Timon and Nala, after picking up Nala this morning purchased LK chests and got : Rafiki, Simba and Zazu, Tree of Life and concession stand I am pleased. I Try to only spend money on groups I missed in first year. I now have most of regular characters that I missed and lots more to level. No more chest packs will I buy. Lol!! I won’t buy them for chance at one character. Never planned on Heynas, but got Banzai and with finishing row of LK got 20 gems and picked up Scrooge. So I will be busy for awhile. Time to build up gems again and get Moana group to 10 .


----------



## hopemax

FYI, be careful where and how fast you click.

The good news is my Toy Story Buildings no longer have bubbles.  The bad news is I accidentally enchanted Toy Story Mania!


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> FYI, be careful where and how fast you click.
> 
> The good news is my Toy Story Buildings no longer have bubbles.  The bad news is I accidentally enchanted Toy Story Mania!



Same goes for cursed buildings! If you click to fast and/or many times it’s easy to possible spend gems speeding up the attractions job. Believe it has a conformation pop up, but if your not paying attention, you might click confirmation.


----------



## supernova

Nothing major to report on with the game, so I thought I'd share my latest autograph.

Yehaa Bob Jackson signed a photo for me.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Nothing major to report on with the game, so I thought I'd share my latest autograph.
> 
> Yehaa Bob Jackson signed a photo for me.
> View attachment 418983


Been pretty quiet here


----------



## mikegood2

Well my dog woke me up a little while ago and can’t fall back to sleep, but not gonna complain. I had a successful night and collected my final Louis piece and will be welcomed to my park in a little over 12 hours. Also bought my final Shenzhen piece, and only 2K EC short on welcoming him. 

Not sure if my Hot Cocoa drop rates have been bad, or they just make it harder this TC, but currently down to 13. Since I can’t see any advantage to saving them I’m gonna spend them. Currently 49th, but doubt I’ll finish top 50. Want to finish in the top 100 though.

Well better try to get back to sleep, or it’s gonna be a grumpier Monday than usual.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Well my dog woke me up a little while ago and can’t fall back to sleep, but not gonna complain. I had a successful night and collected my final Louis piece and will be welcomed to my park in a little over 12 hours. Also bought my final Shenzhen piece, and only 2K EC short on welcoming him.
> 
> Not sure if my Hot Cocoa drop rates have been bad, or they just make it harder this TC, but currently down to 13. Since I can’t see any advantage to saving them I’m gonna spend them. Currently 49th, but doubt I’ll finish top 50. Want to finish in the top 100 though.
> 
> Well better try to get back to sleep, or it’s gonna be a grumpier Monday than usual.


Managed to save up 51 cocoas going into this third round.  Past experience has shown me that it's a waste to  use too many in the first two rounds.  And sure enough, it has helped this time, too.  I have both concession stands and will be getting the third.  I'm in the same spot as you are with Shenzi, but a bit further behind in EC.  Still need 2,000 to welcome her, but then I've got Banzai at 3.  If I hadn't pulled the trigger on that one, I'd be set.  But with a full two days left, we're both in a good place.

As for me, this morning is my FP+ window, so rather than be home at 7am and then have to race to the office, I decided to come in early, so I'm already at work.  Three minutes from now I'll be scrambling to see what I feel like riding in September.


----------



## galaxygirl76

So I just noticed yesterday that happiness goes up by 10 points when you have completed one mission, that was new to me(shoes howuch attention I pat I guess lol). I also noticed that I dropped almost 100 happiness points overnight. Went from in the 90s at the ecstatic level to waking up at 99 in joyous. I worked really hard to get back to ecstatic and am not pleased that the rate fell that much overnight.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> So I just noticed yesterday that happiness goes up by 10 points when you have completed one mission, that was new to me(shoes howuch attention I pat I guess lol). I also noticed that I dropped almost 100 happiness points overnight. Went from in the 90s at the ecstatic level to waking up at 99 in joyous. I worked really hard to get back to ecstatic and am not pleased that the rate fell that much overnight.


They want us to start using up our otherwise useless elixir, so for 650 you can protect your happiness for 24 hours.  At the end of the day, what the heck else do you have to use it on?


----------



## hopemax

I don't think the math is going to work out for me.

In IOS, I am only at 30,328 EC and it takes 34,000 to Welcome Shenzi.  I have already reached the 3rd milestone so no more large chunks to collect.  It works out to ~14.12 collections, I assume the buildings/daily chests will take care of the .12.  But 14 collections (and the 1 hr Welcome time) in 48 hours?  I like to sleep.  I have 25 cocoa, not even sure that's enough.  I'll keep plugging along to see if the cocoa will hold out that I can gem through some rounds, maybe.  Since I bought Ed, I'm already below the 700 I like to have stashed away in anticipation of the next event, but not so far below that I don't think I will miss out 

In Windows, I am another 7 collections behind, and I have less cocoa and not enough gems that I want to devote to gemming through this.

The annoying thing, is that in both games I will have "won" the Chapter.  But that's not enough to guarantee you the TC character.  This is how messed up GL's plan is for players.  I'm sure for them it's exactly what they want.  People to think they are going to make it because they have completed the steps for each Chapter, and then to come up short, panic and buy a bundle or gems to finish.

Yes, I played less because of our visitors.  But they were only here for 4 days, and I was still able to collect a bunch of times.  Just not every 2 hours on the dot.  Banzai is only at level 1, so I didn't overspend where I shouldn't have. But they have tweaked enough, here and there that it's just not doable unless you can check in whenever the game demands it.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Managed to save up 51 cocoas going into this third round.  Past experience has shown me that it's a waste to  use too many in the first two rounds.  And sure enough, it has helped this time, too.  I have both concession stands and will be getting the third.  I'm in the same spot as you are with Shenzi, but a bit further behind in EC.  Still need 2,000 to welcome her, but then I've got Banzai at 3.  If I hadn't pulled the trigger on that one, I'd be set.  But with a full two days left, we're both in a good place.
> 
> As for me, this morning is my FP+ window, so rather than be home at 7am and then have to race to the office, I decided to come in early, so I'm already at work.  Three minutes from now I'll be scrambling to see what I feel like riding in September.



I also try not to use very many (6-8?) on the first 2 chapters. I also like to strategy use my daily refresh. I make sure I use all of the characters in he largest group before refreshing everyone, even if that means only sending out 2 characters. Think I only got up 2 34 cocoas this time. I could be wrong, but it feels like they gave us fewer and/or longer cocoa jobs this time. Also a joke they have chose Woody, who also does other job. All 3 should *ONLY DO* cocoa jobs!

Yep, nothing more spontaneous than choosing what attractions your gonna be doing in 60+ days.    Seriously though, that’s usually my brother and my job every trip and I don’t really mind it. Can’t tell you how many Touring Plan trips we do before finally deciding. On the end actually probably worked much better that way, especially when dealing with 2 young(er) children and afternoon resort breaks.


----------



## mikegood2

galaxygirl76 said:


> So I just noticed yesterday that happiness goes up by 10 points when you have completed one mission, that was new to me(shoes howuch attention I pat I guess lol). I also noticed that I dropped almost 100 happiness points overnight. Went from in the 90s at the ecstatic level to waking up at 99 in joyous. I worked really hard to get back to ecstatic and am not pleased that the rate fell that much overnight.


The 10 points is only for ecstatic, and I believe you lose a point every 4.5 minutes? And the 4.5 minutes is them “fixing” the happiness system they broke which actually dropped a point every 3 minutes. So basically if you go to bed at 99% ecstatic you will drop back down to joyous in a little over 4.5 hours. In joyous it’s 1 point per happiness, but you only drop 1% an hour.

 The interns really  up the entire happiness system and even though the did make it a little less bad, I refuse To give than any credit or benefit of the doubt that they will ever fix it.


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> I don't think the math is going to work out for me.
> 
> In IOS, I am only at 30,328 EC and it takes 34,000 to Welcome Shenzi.  I have already reached the 3rd milestone so no more large chunks to collect.  It works out to ~14.12 collections, I assume the buildings/daily chests will take care of the .12.  But 14 collections (and the 1 hr Welcome time) in 48 hours?  I like to sleep.  I have 25 cocoa, not even sure that's enough.  I'll keep plugging along to see if the cocoa will hold out that I can gem through some rounds, maybe.  Since I bought Ed, I'm already below the 700 I like to have stashed away in anticipation of the next event, but not so far below that I don't think I will miss out
> 
> In Windows, I am another 7 collections behind, and I have less cocoa and not enough gems that I want to devote to gemming through this.
> 
> The annoying thing, is that in both games I will have "won" the Chapter.  But that's not enough to guarantee you the TC character.  This is how messed up GL's plan is for players.  I'm sure for them it's exactly what they want.  People to think they are going to make it because they have completed the steps for each Chapter, and then to come up short, panic and buy a bundle or gems to finish.
> 
> Yes, I played less because of our visitors.  But they were only here for 4 days, and I was still able to collect a bunch of times.  Just not every 2 hours on the dot.  Banzai is only at level 1, so I didn't overspend where I shouldn't have. But they have tweaked enough, here and there that it's just not doable unless you can check in whenever the game demands it.


I’m in the same boat. I wanted to play casual, but looks like I was a little too casual. I didn’t pick it up but twice a day while in Disney this past weekend too. As of now I need 7,500 more EC to welcome Shenzi and I’m highly doubtful to make that..


----------



## figment_jii

I just noticed that the number of Maleficent Coins being earned is lower than the estimated range.  The info said between 250 and 280 coins when all five slots are filled, but when this challenge ended, only 236 coins were awarded.  That's 14 coins short of the minimum according to the game play info.  Not a huge difference, but still...


----------



## squirrel

figment_jii said:


> I just noticed that the number of Maleficent Coins being earned is lower than the estimated range.  The info said between 250 and 280 coins when all five slots are filled, but when this challenge ended, only 236 coins were awarded.  That's 14 coins short of the minimum according to the game play info.  Not a huge difference, but still...


Probably why I won't be getting Shenzi.  I only have 17 Boilers and then I still need another 4,000 in Event Currency.  I'm getting tired of doing the Events and not getting the character.


----------



## hopemax

figment_jii said:


> I just noticed that the number of Maleficent Coins being earned is lower than the estimated range.  The info said between 250 and 280 coins when all five slots are filled, but when this challenge ended, only 236 coins were awarded.  That's 14 coins short of the minimum according to the game play info.  Not a huge difference, but still...



Level of Characters matter.  So when you use Banzai, he earns less than when you use a level 10 character.  I'm guessing you didn't notice one of your characters wasn't level 10 and you didn't notice that the estimated range was different than when all your characters are level 10.  This caught me too, the first time I used my level 1 Banzai.  I'm usually using my maxed out characters.


----------



## JimmyBean42

hopemax said:


> Level of Characters matter.  So when you use Banzai, he earns less than when you use a level 10 character.  I'm guessing you didn't notice one of your characters wasn't level 10 and you didn't notice that the estimated range was different than when all your characters are level 10.  This caught me too, the first time I used my level 1 Banzai.  I'm usually using my maxed out characters.


 Good tip.  Didn't realize this.  This would explain why the Princess and Frog characters did not do so well for me as most of them are not level 10.


----------



## hopemax

Well, I did pretty well with collections in my IOS game yesterday.  I did make sure to check in during my overnight potty break, and when DH fed the cats.  4 more collections and I should have enough.  So before bedtime, and I can sleep tonight.  Only have 10 cocoa, but with the reset, I should have enough.

Windows.  Still looking at 12-13 collections.  Only have 12 cocoa, so still not possible.  Not sure what I should do with my EC.  I will level up Banzai, and buy the Ear Hats.  But someone on Reddit was speculating that the expensive token might be the one to disappear this time and the 2 cheap ones become the actual tokens.  So I don't know if I should just buy all the tokens (where I will fall short is the 4000EC) or buy neither and just get an extra gem or 2.


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Shenzi.  After the first task of spying on the local lions, next is a yellow 6-hour task.  Also appreciative of the 16 gems I got for completing the set.

In other news...

Ed: 7
Bonzai: 3

Hewey: 5
Dewey: 5
Louie: 4

Ducky: 10 (done)
Bunny: currently leveling to 9

Rajah: 7
Sultan: 10 (done)

Hei Hei: ready for 10
All other Moana characters at 10


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Welcomed Shenzi.  After the first task of spying on the local lions, next is a yellow 6-hour task.  Also appreciative of the 16 gems I got for completing the set.
> 
> In other news...
> 
> Ed: 7
> Bonzai: 3
> 
> Hewey: 5
> Dewey: 5
> Louie: 4
> 
> Ducky: 10 (done)
> Bunny: currently leveling to 9
> 
> Rajah: 7
> Sultan: 10 (done)
> 
> Hei Hei: ready for 10
> All other Moana characters at 10



I don’t expect to get Shenzi, but never did. Lol I just wanted the two Lion King characters, Timon and Nala and associated buildings like I have somewhere for all my buildings lol. So happy with what I got. Feel more complete now on Lion King. Did not want to spend gems on Ed as I was saving and got enough gems for Scrooge instead. Already back to 100 gems so saving for next event or gem character.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I don’t expect to get Shenzi, but never did. Lol I just wanted the two Lion King characters, Timon and Nala and associated buildings like I have somewhere for all my buildings lol. So happy with what I got. Feel more complete now on Lion King. Did not want to spend gems on Ed as I was saving and got enough gems for Scrooge instead. Already back to 100 gems so saving for next event or gem character.



The core character set should prove more valuable to you in the long run than  these hyenas, so I think you've made a wise choice there.

Just got my Prideland Punch Stand, so that's about all I need to work towards.  I could keep trying to level up Bonzai, but then there IS that massive one-gem conversion to look forward to...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Welcomed Shenzi.  After the first task of spying on the local lions, next is a yellow 6-hour task.  Also appreciative of the 16 gems I got for completing the set.
> 
> In other news...
> 
> Ed: 7
> Bonzai: 3
> 
> Hewey: 5
> Dewey: 5
> Louie: 4
> 
> Ducky: 10 (done)
> Bunny: currently leveling to 9
> 
> Rajah: 7
> Sultan: 10 (done)
> 
> Hei Hei: ready for 10
> All other Moana characters at 10



Congrats! 

I finished welcoming mine before I went to bed. Shenzi confused me last night though and I’m trying to figure out if something changed in the way the game handles quests or if I’m just remembering things wrong. Clicked on Shenzi’s quest button to send her on her 4 hour quest last night, but woke and when I clicked on her the job was still there. When you click on that quest button, it always puts the quest job on the top of the list, right? It put her 4 hour job first so I just assumed that was the quest job. No big deal, since the quest job was only an hour, but still annoying. Also don’t have Ed, since I didn’t have enough gems at first. Could now, but don’t think he’s worth it sense the TC is almost over. Do you agree with that?

As far as progress goes, just take all your numbers reduce them a level or 2 (or 3) and that’s how I’m doing. 

I’m finding Rajah to be a complete pain in the . Mines currently at 6, but feel like I might have it maxed if his stupid ear hats fell like that scarf/cloth/towel do. I’m sure I’m exaggerating, but  it feels like I finish those in 2 or 3 days after leveling. I do know for sure *EVERY TIME* I finish them, his Ear Hats collected are still in single digits.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The core character set should prove more valuable to you in the long run than  these hyenas, so I think you've made a wise choice there.
> 
> Just got my Prideland Punch Stand, so that's about all I need to work towards.  I could keep trying to level up Bonzai, but then there IS that massive one-gem conversion to look forward to...


I concur with @supernova assessment to you @Arundal

Still just over 3K short on the stand, but shouldn’t have any problem getting it. Also not gonna finish top 50, but have a decent shot at top 100. Would really like to have finished higher, but playing more casually is definitely the only way I can play anymore. Find the game far less of a grind and annoying that way.

Unlike the past, most of my   posts are just exaggerated for effect. That was not the case before I stared playing more casually. I blame my new  favorite emoji for that!


----------



## PrincessP

Welcomed Shenzi this morning. She is now on the 6 hr task.  

I can tell my tolerance of this game is waning. Took my dd13 on a 1 day WDW trip last Wednesday. I didn’t check in on the game even once. Never even crossed my mind while waiting in lines. The game gets less fun with each update. I am trying to enjoy the animations more b/c that part I DO like. 

On a happier note, here are the numbers from our one day trip (first use of my first ever AP):

Epic Mom-Daughter WDW escape:  1 day, 3 parks, 17 rides, 3 character m&g, 2 dole whips each, 34K Fitbit steps, countless happiness utils, innumerable precious memories with DD13. 

The trip was planned about a week in advance so I was super happy with all we accomplished on our much needed Disney Day.  

It has been a very difficult summer. My mom was in hospital 2/3 of June. Has been doing rehabilitation in a nursing home for entire month of July. My 81 yo dad tends to her while I tend their farm and meet needs of my adult sis with Down syndrome who lives with them. It has been the hardest craziest summer....so I decided why not add some crazy much needed fun.  Drove 8 hrs to Orlando to enjoy DS Tues. WDW on Wed. Then drove back to all my duties. Free offsite hotel due to my DH’s work travels. DH filled in the gaps in my absence.  He says I returned with a spring in my step. Disney does this heart good. And my mom finally started to turn a corner the day before we left for the trip which was the best part of all.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> The core character set should prove more valuable to you in the long run than  these hyenas, so I think you've made a wise choice there.
> 
> Just got my Prideland Punch Stand, so that's about all I need to work towards.  I could keep trying to level up Bonzai, but then there IS that massive one-gem conversion to look forward to...



Gotta love the 1 gem conversion. I would just like to get the rest of my Louie hats.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> The core character set should prove more valuable to you in the long run than  these hyenas, so I think you've made a wise choice there.
> 
> Just got my Prideland Punch Stand, so that's about all I need to work towards.  I could keep trying to level up Bonzai, but then there IS that massive one-gem conversion to look forward to...



Thanks, absolutely agree. I finished the other chapters so far and probably will also get Prideland Punch Stand just not sure I have anywhere to put it at the moment.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I concur with @supernova assessment to you @Arundal
> 
> Still just over 3K short on the stand, but shouldn’t have any problem getting it. Also not gonna finish top 50, but have a decent shot at top 100. Would really like to have finished higher, but playing more casually is definitely the only way I can play anymore. Find the game far less of a grind and annoying that way.
> 
> Unlike the past, most of my   posts are just exaggerated for effect. That was not the case before I stared playing more casually. I blame my new  favorite emoji for that!



Think I have always played casually which is probably why I have not got mad at the game much. I do wish I would get more Louie hats they are so slow but eventually.

Sometime you just have to curse out your frustrations!


----------



## Aces86

Well it stinks I won’t be welcoming shenzi. This game is just too hard to complete challenges when you can’t login every 2 hours during the day. Working 11 hour shifts and not being able to login at work sets me back. I did get Banzai at least but Shenzi will be the only LK character I don’t have. Makes me mad I blew thru a lot of gems though trying to speed up.


----------



## Arundal

Aces86 said:


> Well it stinks I won’t be welcoming shenzi. This game is just too hard to complete challenges when you can’t login every 2 hours during the day. Working 11 hour shifts and not being able to login at work sets me back. I did get Banzai at least but Shenzi will be the only LK character I don’t have. Makes me mad I blew thru a lot of gems though trying to speed up.



To learn to enjoy this game I have played casually. If I get stuff great but I will not play every two hours to get them. I have learned to be happy with what I can get. Hack with two hour windows.


----------



## mara512

So I have all the tokens for Bonzai and Shenzi but don’t think I will get enough EC to welcome both.  Going for Bonzai first because I know he is an event on,y character but what about Shenzi?  Will I be able to welcome her using magic if I don’t get enough EC to do so?  I think I know the answer but hoping someone can tell me yes


----------



## mikegood2

Anyone else finding that bronze chests are dropping happiness much less than usual lately? The game currently lists the chances of 2 happiness at 45% and I’d say I’m lucky it my drop rate is 1/2 that. It’s starting to think that I might want to question some of the games % rates they give?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else finding that bronze chests are dropping happiness much less than usual lately? The game currently lists the chances of 2 happiness at 45% and I’d say I’m lucky it my drop rate is 1/2 that. It’s starting to think that I might want to question some of the games % rates they give?



My bronze chests have dropped numerous happiness tokens but I take them as help so have not been keeping a percentage.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> I’m finding Rajah to be a complete pain in the . Mines currently at 6, but feel like I might have it maxed if his stupid ear hats fell like that scarf/cloth/towel do. I’m sure I’m exaggerating, but  it feels like I finish those in 2 or 3 days after leveling. I do know for sure *EVERY TIME* I finish them, his Ear Hats collected are still in single digits.



I actually sent the characters home that only collect lamps. So far I've found that I can still collect all the fabric and lamps that I need with the remaining characters way before I collect enough ears to level up Rajah.


----------



## hopemax

One Shenzi Welcomed.  And I bought a new car.  So that took me away from my computer again.  I still have 2 collections to get the concession stand.  But still 2K away, which isn't going to happen.


----------



## squirrel

I have enough currency to get all the pieces for Shenzi, but not enough to welcome her.  I don't have time each day to log in every 2 hours.  I believe I missed out last time too.  This game is getting much harder and less fun.

I'm down to 11% Joyous.  At one point over the past few days I slipped down into Cheerful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well I welcomed Shenzi and did the first 60 min task but that unlocks a two part task, one of which requires Ed who I do not ha e so guess this tower challenge is done for me.  Oh well, did ok


----------



## Onceler

Well that was a close call... after my first tower collection this morning I was only a couple hundred EC away from having enough to welcome Shenzi. So I knew that I only needed one more round of collecting before I could welcome him. 

Meanwhile, I finally got the last token for Louie which meant that I could now welcome him. I was just about to hit his welcome button when I realized that sending him out on a 16 hour welcome would prevent me from welcoming Shenzi before the event ended. I would have hated to have had to spend gems to end Louie's welcome early.


----------



## KPach525

Ok I’ve decided to make this my last hurrah. If I can get the EC to get Shenzi, I’ll chug on a bit longer, if not... Overall the completionist In me is not happy having only one hyena of the set. So I’m spending gems, because why not (but not $$) The spurt came from getting the 1600 EC bonus, before that I had zero chance. I’ve burned through 24+ hot chocolates, haven’t counted the gems, but I’ve been waiting for the 1hour mark when it only costs 4 gems to speed up, only have 2 hot chocolates left, and my next free refresh is in an hour, that leaves me 3 hours left in the event. Right now I’m estimated to need 5 collections to get the EC I need. So it’s possible, time will tell...


----------



## JimmyBean42

If it weren't the 4k EC I would have been in the clear.  Can't cover that much ground in the last few hours.  Let's see how many gems 13K EC converts to (answer will be 1)


----------



## hopemax

JimmyBean42 said:


> If it weren't the 4k EC I would have been in the clear.  Can't cover that much ground in the last few hours.  Let's see how many gems 13K EC converts to (answer will be 1)



It's one per 5000, and rounds up.  So it should be 3 gems.

So a bunch of people on Facebook are reporting missing EC.  I had a bunch of times my Windows game crashed, and I know I lost token collection. Because it didn't save to the server in the time between when I clicked, and when the game crashed.  But it has always done that, and I didn't consider it might also not be registering EC collection. So now I'm even more annoyed.  But with so many people having issues.  I'm wondering if we might get another "extension" and now I'm not sure if I should buy anything with my EC.  Not even Banzai's upgrade.   Just in case, however unlikely, they decide to extend, and hand out some EC. So I'm planning on just getting my 7 gems for 33K EC.


----------



## Araminta18

Boo...2500 EC, just 1500 short of welcoming Shenzi.


----------



## Wdw1015

Spent 22 gems to get Shenzi. Ridiculous that a long time player had to do this just because I didn’t buy Ed and didn’t feel the need to be glued to my phone in the middle of summer. Wake up Gameloft.


----------



## hopemax

I caved.  I spent 44 gems and rushed the challenges with my refreshed characters I had.  Came up 8EC short, so I sent Eric off for another 8 gems.  4 to speed through the Welcome.  So I got Shenzi and it cost 56 gems.

EDIT:  Made the leaderboard so I got 15 gems.  So net cost 41.


----------



## Hoodie

Got Shenzi with 45 EC and 35 minutes to spare.


----------



## galaxygirl76

If I had gotten closer I would have been willing to spend some gems because I have a fair amount right now but it wasn't possible, got too far ahead. Oh well.


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> I caved.  I spent 44 gems and rushed the challenges with my refreshed characters I had.  Came up 8EC short, so I sent Eric off for another 8 gems.  4 to speed through the Welcome.  So I got Shenzi and it cost 56 gems.
> 
> EDIT:  Made the leaderboard so I got 15 gems.  So net cost 41.


Caved is a good description
It was close to 70ish for me, but only got 5 gems back for my leaderboard


----------



## McNs

I had no LK characters so didn't worry about Shenzi. I got the rest of the characters on offer so not too bad overall.

Oddly today I have had to start collecting Mickey balloons again - hadn't had to for a week or so, didn't level up any buildings, but back to collecting that token.


----------



## ZellyB

I was trying to push through to finish but the final morning my EC suddenly dropped by over 1000. No idea what happened but it killed any chance I had to make it. Oh well.


----------



## Osum

I’ve never seen Woody ride Bullseye this way before.


----------



## Arundal

Osum said:


> I’ve never seen Woody ride Bullseye this way before.
> 
> View attachment 419854



WOW L


----------



## JenluvsDisney

McNs said:


> Oddly today I have had to start collecting Mickey balloons again - hadn't had to for a week or so, didn't level up any buildings, but back to collecting that token.



I had the same experience in my windows game!  Once I collected 60 extra balloons (to get to a total of 1360) it stopped, then this morning I was prompted to collect more.  I only had to collect 6 more this time before the prompt went away.  Strange.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Just got the pop up for the puzzle piece.  Nothing like a break.....


In other news, I’ve finally maxed out Dumbo and Dr.  Faciler.  Now I just have to work on Moana’s crew, Uncle Scrooge & the nephews, the new Toy Story gang, the Sultan and Raja, and the hyenas.  Only 19 characters....


----------



## hopemax

FYI, according to Reddit, they believe the next limited time Event is Finding Nemo.  And now the speculation is it just the first movie, or will Finding Dory characters be included?

I'm going to be at DL from 8/6-8/11 so of course there will be an event.  At least with Nemo, I don't really care.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Just got the pop up for the puzzle piece.  Nothing like a break.....
> 
> 
> In other news, I’ve finally maxed out Dumbo and Dr.  Faciler.  Now I just have to work on Moana’s crew, Uncle Scrooge & the nephews, the new Toy Story gang, the Sultan and Raja, and the hyenas.  Only 19 characters....




From the comments where people hvae been putting the pieces together, looks like coral so I guess Finding nemo ... unless it is more from The Little mermaid based on the direct to VHS sequel!


----------



## mikegood2

Im trying to remember the last time my reaction to an upcoming event was excitement and not oh ?Can’t figure out when,  it it was a long time ago!


----------



## Wdw1015

JenluvsDisney said:


> I had the same experience in my windows game!  Once I collected 60 extra balloons (to get to a total of 1360) it stopped, then this morning I was prompted to collect more.  I only had to collect 6 more this time before the prompt went away.  Strange.


Same with me on the Toy Story tokens. They’ve been disappearing and reappearing all day.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> FYI, according to Reddit, they believe the next limited time Event is Finding Nemo.  And now the speculation is it just the first movie, or will Finding Dory characters be included?
> 
> I'm going to be at DL from 8/6-8/11 so of course there will be an event.  At least with Nemo, I don't really care.


Wonderful.  More characters that will be completing their tasks underwater off-screen.  Lazy lazy interns...


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Wonderful.  More characters that will be completing their tasks underwater off-screen.  Lazy lazy interns...



Well, that's the thing.  People are wondering if those weird blue and gray things next to the entrances of the center attractions, that appeared after the last update are some sort of mechanism to go "under the sea."

Which might also solve their whole land/takes too much resources, if we click on something and it takes us to a completely new map.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Well, that's the thing.  People are wondering if those weird blue and gray things next to the entrances of the center attractions, that appeared after the last update are some sort of mechanism to go "under the sea."
> 
> Which might also solve their whole land/takes too much resources, if we click on something and it takes us to a completely new map.


Right.  Because Gameloft has created the single largest playable map in game app history.  I cannot believe they can't figure out how to make this game work, even after all this time.  No wonder we accuse them of putting interns in charge instead of actual game programmers.  Idiots.


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> Well, that's the thing.  People are wondering if those weird blue and gray things next to the entrances of the center attractions, that appeared after the last update are some sort of mechanism to go "under the sea."
> 
> Which might also solve their whole land/takes too much resources, if we click on something and it takes us to a completely new map.


That makes so much sense! Why in the world would they give us more land, open the cursed sections, and unlock Expedition Everest when they can give us a whole new map ‘under the sea’!!



*sarcasm sign*
Not directed at you individually, just a general knock back at the interns and their brilliance


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> Well, that's the thing.  People are wondering if those weird blue and gray things next to the entrances of the center attractions, that appeared after the last update are some sort of mechanism to go "under the sea."
> 
> Which might also solve their whole land/takes too much resources, if we click on something and it takes us to a completely new map.


But it’s cool you pointed those objects out, I had never noticed them. And now I’m super curious what purpose they will serve...


----------



## Arundal

KPach525 said:


> But it’s cool you pointed those objects out, I had never noticed them. And now I’m super curious what purpose they will serve...



Well I had not noticed them my park is too crowded lol


----------



## DisTXMom

My happiness has always been at ecstatic and is now hovers between content and cheerful.  No change in game play.  Such a bummer. I have a career and can’t play in the middle of the day. Other than happiness enchantments, has anyone else had luck in getting happiness up? I never used to do the extra chests and happiness point videos after parades but now do them since I need the boost. It’s been a real bummer but I’m not willing to play more so suppose it is what it is.


----------



## Wdw1015

Confirmed on their instagram page that Finding Nemo is coming.


----------



## KPach525

Eeeee ok I have to share with somebody so I picked here, we got a Galaxy Edge preview slot!! I’m so pumped! But I can’t share on Instagram  because it’s a weekday and we will have to get creative to take the day off hahah! But I’m super pumped and wanted to share with someone


----------



## Arundal

Well I am still waiting for one Louie hat. Been trying for three days and quests keep coming back empty. I think it is my turn to get a HAT for Louie.

Do they exist?


----------



## ArgeDroz

Is it just me or has anyone else's chest appearances dramatically decreased? I would get chests pretty regularly throughout the day. Now I feel like I get one or two. I don't even know if I get the daily one by the front entrance. I've never gotten an attractions one of course. They don't even always have happiness in them. And who on earth would ever spend gems to get a decorations chest? That's insane. I do almost miss getting decorations in the chests though because I haven't visited Merlin once since this new system rolled out.


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Eeeee ok I have to share with somebody so I picked here, we got a Galaxy Edge preview slot!! I’m so pumped! But I can’t share on Instagram  because it’s a weekday and we will have to get creative to take the day off hahah! But I’m super pumped and wanted to share with someone



Nice, but to bad your gonna be “sick” that day.  Hopefully you miraculously feel better once you enter Galaxy Edge. Make sure you one of those  just to make sure you don’t get anyone else sick. Or so you don’t get sicker because I have a feeling there are gonna be more than a few “sick” people on every preview day.



ArgeDroz said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else's chest appearances dramatically decreased? I would get chests pretty regularly throughout the day. Now I feel like I get one or two. I don't even know if I get the daily one by the front entrance. I've never gotten an attractions one of course.
> 
> They don't even always have happiness in them. And who on earth would ever spend gems to get a decorations chest? That's insane. I do almost miss getting decorations in the chests though because I haven't visited Merlin once since this new system rolled out.



Note sure if that is the case, but it does feel like they show up less. It also seems like they are hidden more than they use to be. I’m not seeing them in the places I usually use to see them. Is that one at the front entrance daily? I always found that that one only shows up when it is the 4th crate in the park.


----------



## PrincessP

KPach525 said:


> Eeeee ok I have to share with somebody so I picked here, we got a Galaxy Edge preview slot!! I’m so pumped! But I can’t share on Instagram  because it’s a weekday and we will have to get creative to take the day off hahah! But I’m super pumped and wanted to share with someone



Hooray!  And congratulations.  I got one, too. This “first ever” AP of mine is already getting me in trouble. Hee hee. Glad I got the voucher back in April using discounted tix to price bridge. The cost now is crazy, and I am not sure I can convince DH it’s a good idea next year.   I better enjoy it to the max this year. Right?  I am excited for the preview.


----------



## galaxygirl76

DisTXMom said:


> My happiness has always been at ecstatic and is now hovers between content and cheerful.  No change in game play.  Such a bummer. I have a career and can’t play in the middle of the day. Other than happiness enchantments, has anyone else had luck in getting happiness up? I never used to do the extra chests and happiness point videos after parades but now do them since I need the boost. It’s been a real bummer but I’m not willing to play more so suppose it is what it is.


It's been impossible for me to keep it up in ecstatic in work days. I can't be on every hour and even if I could the reception is so bad in our building that I'm probably 50/50 on times I'm able to get on during my lunch hour.


----------



## Quellman

Whew.  Was traveling for work this past week.  Like many others, had to Gem some tasks for getting the last hyena.  What a crock.  I thought that the gem hyena was supposed to drop cocoa or gather event currency.  Nope. Just a useless character. Oops.  Though that gem use does get me closer to one of my quitting goal of not being able to buy everthing during an event.  And with nemo around the corner, it may be my last.  

I wonder how much longer until we get a golden trophy event to keep us checking in between now and the Nemo release.  

Can't get the green duck nephews last token to drop to welcome him.  Making good progress with the new toy story guys and getting closer with the Moana folks. Always waiting on those flowers.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> Whew.  Was traveling for work this past week.  Like many others, had to Gem some tasks for getting the last hyena.  What a crock.  I thought that the gem hyena was supposed to drop cocoa or gather event currency.  Nope. Just a useless character. Oops.  Though that gem use does get me closer to one of my quitting goal of not being able to buy everthing during an event.  And with nemo around the corner, it may be my last.
> 
> I wonder how much longer until we get a golden trophy event to keep us checking in between now and the Nemo release.
> 
> Can't get the green duck nephews last token to drop to welcome him.  Making good progress with the new toy story guys and getting closer with the Moana folks. Always waiting on those flowers.



I took me forever to welcome him and now just to get him to level 2. Need him there to do the quest for the three of them but took days to get first hat needed and 2nd hat not dropping no matter how many people go on the quests. The quests are long as you know shortest is maybe 8 hours, off the top of my head. So don’t expect them to level quickly.


----------



## mikegood2

Oh great the   are giving us a Virus mini event, and how do they make it even better, they make sure most of the characters being used already have jobs that are needed for newer characters. Seriously, they are almost up to 175 characters and they have to have most of the characters have conflicting jobs that interfere with Duck Tale characters? So once again we are forced to choose what to prioritize.

Sometime I’m convinced that the interns have bets about who can lose the most long time players, but at the same time excite newer players with “great” mini games. The incompetence is mind blowing.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Oh great the   are giving us a Virus mini event, and how do they make it even better, they make sure most of the characters being used already have jobs that are needed for newer characters. Seriously, they are almost up to 175 characters and they have to have most of the characters have conflicting jobs that interfere with Duck Tale characters? So once again we are forced to choose what to prioritize.
> 
> Sometime I’m convinced that the interns have bets about who can lose the most long time players, but at the same time excite newer players with “great” mini games. The incompetence is mind blowing.



Agree, I had put Internet away. Had to put a different building away and pulled out Internet. Not room for every building. I had a lot of characters out doing quests lol. Be a slow start!


----------



## Arundal

I also have to laugh at using Toy Story Mania because I have yet to get enough of that scroll to level it to Level 2. I can only laugh at the .


----------



## ZellyB

I'm not even going to do this stupid virus mini-event.  Don't want any of the prizes regardless.


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> Oh great the   are giving us a Virus mini event, and how do they make it even better, they make sure most of the characters being used already have jobs that are needed for newer characters. Seriously, they are almost up to 175 characters and they have to have most of the characters have conflicting jobs that interfere with Duck Tale characters? So once again we are forced to choose what to prioritize.
> 
> Sometime I’m convinced that the interns have bets about who can lose the most long time players, but at the same time excite newer players with “great” mini games. The incompetence is mind blowing.



As much as I hate to do it, it’s not as bad as I thought in my previous post. I was already at 6/3 for the first item so I wasn’t able to see who collected that one. I was 0/2 for the second item and the first 2 characters I saw - out were collecting for DT items. I just assumed that all the other - were the same and forgot the game also puts an - on characters that were sent home. The game really needs to use a different icon for characters that are sent home!


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> As much as I hate to do it, it’s not as bad as I thought in my previous post. I was already at 6/3 for the first item so I wasn’t able to see who collected that one. I was 0/2 for the second item and the first 2 characters I saw - out were collecting for DT items. I just assumed that all the other - were the same and forgot the game also puts an - on characters that were sent home. The game really needs to use a different icon for characters that are sent home!



Yeah I had some too so not hard just unexpected. Take time to sort it all out.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I also have to laugh at using Toy Story Mania because I have yet to get enough of that scroll to level it to Level 2. I can only laugh at the .



The entire enchanted building fiasco is total   . if buildings kept and collected exactly what they did before the update and enchanting just made them better, that would be fine, but I still wouldn’t like it. Instead, they took items *AWAY FROM SOME BUILDINGS*, and required you to enhance them, I think multiple times in some cases, to get what you got before the update. Like I said it’s 

Don’t get me started on my kingdom now being littered with buildings with enchantment icons over them. Mostly on buildings that I have no use for, because I’ve already used all of the time they collect to max characters long ago. I just randomly select on and spend to enhance just so the others go away. Also, when i went to enhance Star Adventure, one of the few buildings that enchanting helps me, I had to wait until someone finished their job. Then had to wait for the building to level up before I could send them on the job again. Another addition to the game.


----------



## cpc7857

The top leaderboard prize is the Moneybin, finally making an appearance.


----------



## mikegood2

So I wanted to start catching viruses when I could no longer collect items and started with 3. Was hoping to get a decent grouping, but the leader had 10 and honestly I don’t care how I do now. Decided to check my leader board 2 or 3 hours later and the leader has 57!!! I seriously hope it’s someone cheating, because that’s much better than the alternative of someone being dumb enough to spend the amount of gems needed to be at 57.


----------



## Aces86

So are bronze chests the only ones hidden in the park now? I haven’t gotten a silver or gold chest since the update.


----------



## Quellman

Aces86 said:


> So are bronze chests the only ones hidden in the park now? I haven’t gotten a silver or gold chest since the update.


Yes.  The gold, silver, and platnium were retired with the last update.  They left the pedestal so people can decide when they want to open those chests that they had in the storage.  In the next update, they will force you to instant open all unopened chests and the chest pedestals will go away, refunding everyone who purchased with gems or magic the extra slots.  The new attrations, tokens, chests (green, blue, purple (i think)) replaced the old ones.


----------



## Peachkins

I've already given up on the challenge. I started out pretty well, was in the top 10 when I went to bed last night. By this afternoon I was around 300 with 10 viruses collected. I decided to concentrate on collecting character tokens instead of the challenge items, so I guess that's my own fault. Oh well. At least I won't have to rearrange my park to find a place for the money bin.


----------



## lmmatooki

Please tell me that someone on here watched the livestream as well...


----------



## Arundal

lmmatooki said:


> Please tell me that someone on here watched the livestream as well...



I did but lost sound part of the way through. Will have to rewatch later.


----------



## tonga

Characters are Nemo, Marlin, Dory, Hank, Crush, Squirt and Bruce.  I think Hank and Bruce are the premiums.
Three new attractions.  It looks like the Nemo attractions will have to be enhanced.
There are new little blue portals that will generate more magic if you enhance the area.  California Screamin is the first area.  To enhance an area you have to meet a certain number of requirements, eg. set number of concessions of different types, decorations of different types, number of attractions in the area.  With no new land to put all these decorations.
There are new wishes, highlighted in blue, that generate blueprints and chests.  I think you have to enhance the area to grant these wishes.
They are planning to redesign the Tomorrowland area to square off the corners and remove obstacles to placing items in that land, but that's in an unspecified future update.


----------



## Wdw1015

tonga said:


> Characters are Nemo, Marlin, Dory, Hank, Crush, Squirt and Bruce.  I think Hank and Bruce are the premiums.
> Three new attractions.  It looks like the Nemo attractions will have to be enhanced.
> There are new little blue portals that will generate more magic if you enhance the area.  California Screamin is the first area.  To enhance an area you have to meet a certain number of requirements, eg. set number of concessions of different types, decorations of different types, number of attractions in the area.  With no new land to put all these decorations.
> There are new wishes, highlighted in blue, that generate blueprints and chests.  I think you have to enhance the area to grant these wishes.
> They are planning to redesign the Tomorrowland area to square off the corners and remove obstacles to placing items in that land, but that's in an unspecified future update.


Gosh, someone should really tell them we need more land. They clearly aren’t aware since they are asking us to place even more attractions and decorations.


----------



## mikegood2

tonga said:


> Characters are Nemo, Marlin, Dory, Hank, Crush, Squirt and Bruce.  I think Hank and Bruce are the premiums.
> Three new attractions.  It looks like the Nemo attractions will have to be enhanced.
> There are new little blue portals that will generate more magic if you enhance the area.  California Screamin is the first area.  To enhance an area you have to meet a certain number of requirements, eg. set number of concessions of different types, decorations of different types, number of attractions in the area.  With no new land to put all these decorations.
> There are new wishes, highlighted in blue, that generate blueprints and chests.  I think you have to enhance the area to grant these wishes.
> They are planning to redesign the Tomorrowland area to square off the corners and remove obstacles to placing items in that land, but that's in an unspecified future update.



WOW, I never watch the live streams, but may need to watch it and see if these changes are really as stupid as they sound. I’d like to say that I’m surprised that they aren’t giving us a new plot of land, but let’s be honest I’d be much more surprised if they did. How do the Nemo characters move around? Do they stick around the rivers or water ways like tLM characters do?

This enhancing an area requiring certain number of requirements sound idiotic! So we’re now required to put decorations, the most useless item in the game, along with different types of concessions and building to meet specific guidelines? So there takeaway from one of the biggest compliments they probably get, lack of land, is to put requirements on how we lay out land that basically means you’ll now have even less land to use? I though I reached a point where I couldn’t be surprised with them doing something stupid. If I’m reading the changes right, than they have once again surprised me with their stupidity. GREAT JOB INTERNS!!!

Like I said, I may have to watch the video and try to figure out   they are doing, because it really feels like they are intentionally trying to ruin this game and maybe it’s time for me to bail from this sinking ship?


----------



## McCoy

As a very early player, it seems like I and others are getting closer and closer to giving up on the game. I'm interested in the Nemo addition, and at least try to still have fun playing the game, but they sure are trying to make this game way overly and unnecessarily complicated lately. We'll see how this newest event is, but all that nonsense doesn't sound interesting to me at all. And I am one who has no issue with storing useless attractions, so the whole land debate doesn't even matter to me.


----------



## Hoodie

I don't get the "enhancements"  Sounds too confusing.  Moana characters are the helpers.

I figured we were due for more characters because after ages of having 50+ active characters for upgrades, I finally fell below 40 last week.  Bleh.


----------



## Arundal

The new blue things in each area are Thrill things for the big ride in each area. They need leveling but will provide more magic. Initially only the California Screaming will work. So more enhancement/ leveling of objects in the game.

Something to do when characters are completely leveled. Not sure on this. Disputes trying to I won’t get the new building, I am about 150 at the moment. You have to start ahead in order to stay ahead lol.


----------



## DisTXMom

Just saw the following posted requirements on Reddit- I can’t fathom this setup:

If the livestream is the final count, we will need to have...

12 Amenities (Benches/Lamps)
13 Greenery (Plants)
8 Scenery (Decorative)
5 Monuments (Statues - PS. These are huge)
2 Trophies
40 Decorations Total Placed Permanently in the Zone
Not to mention...

10 Food Concessions
8 Hat Concessions
5 Drink Concessions
5 Souvenir Concessions
28 Concessions Total Placed Permanently in the Zone


----------



## goingthedistance

Can I go to Merlin and get back some of the garbage I turned into Elixir?  I only have one of the "souvenir" concession category.....


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> This enhancing an area requiring certain number of requirements sound idiotic! So we’re now required to put decorations, the most useless item in the game, along with different types of concessions and building to meet specific guidelines? So there takeaway from one of the biggest compliments they probably get, lack of land, is to put requirements on how we lay out land that basically means you’ll now have even less land to use? I though I reached a point where I couldn’t be surprised with them doing something stupid. If I’m reading the changes right, than they have once again surprised me with their stupidity. GREAT JOB INTERNS!!!
> 
> Like I said, I may have to watch the video and try to figure out  they are doing, because it really feels like they are intentionally trying to ruin this game and maybe it’s time for me to bail from this sinking ship?



I feel the same way, now we can't even arrange the park as we like...that doesn't sit well with me. Part of my fun is arranging my park and how we all have different ways of putting our parks together.


----------



## KPach525

DisTXMom said:


> Just saw the following posted requirements on Reddit- I can’t fathom this setup:
> 
> If the livestream is the final count, we will need to have...
> 
> 12 Amenities (Benches/Lamps)
> 13 Greenery (Plants)
> 8 Scenery (Decorative)
> 5 Monuments (Statues - PS. These are huge)
> 2 Trophies
> 40 Decorations Total Placed Permanently in the Zone
> Not to mention...
> 
> 10 Food Concessions
> 8 Hat Concessions
> 5 Drink Concessions
> 5 Souvenir Concessions
> 28 Concessions Total Placed Permanently in the Zone


Uhhh how are we supposed to fit any attractions along with all that junk?


----------



## DisTXMom

KPach525 said:


> Uhhh how are we supposed to fit any attractions along with all that junk?


Exactly!


----------



## ZellyB

If the enhancement does nothing but get more magic, forget it.  Not worth the time, effort and space.


----------



## mikegood2

DisTXMom said:


> Just saw the following posted requirements on Reddit- I can’t fathom this setup:
> 
> If the livestream is the final count, we will need to have...
> 
> 12 Amenities (Benches/Lamps)
> 13 Greenery (Plants)
> 8 Scenery (Decorative)
> 5 Monuments (Statues - PS. These are huge)
> 2 Trophies
> 40 Decorations Total Placed Permanently in the Zone
> Not to mention...
> 
> 10 Food Concessions
> 8 Hat Concessions
> 5 Drink Concessions
> 5 Souvenir Concessions
> 28 Concessions Total Placed Permanently in the Zone



Is that throughout the entire kingdom, or does it need to be to a specific land(s)? Also how many players no longer have all of the required items, because they sold them for elixir?



goingthedistance said:


> Can I go to Merlin and get back some of the garbage I turned into Elixir?  I only have one of the "souvenir" concession category.....



I’ve tried to keep 1 of everything, so I hope that I have enough. Still don’t know *** they’re thinking, but my guess is they’ll have some chests which will reward them for gems or cash.


----------



## SunDial

Didn't watch.   Have to wait and see what this event does.   I have not put any items in the cauldron in a little while.    I wonder if I can buy land with wood benches since I have so many of them.


----------



## Arundal

Really not sure we can put everything required for that area or does history mean anything for the long timers and it remembers it was there once upon a time.


----------



## DisTXMom

I read that the California Screamin area would be first.  Whatever that means...


----------



## hopemax

DisTXMom said:


> I read that the California Screamin area would be first.  Whatever that means...



That means we only have to worry about stuffing the area around there for now.  Not Space, IASW or BTMRR.

This game is getting more and more ridiculous by the update.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> That means we only have to worry about stuffing the area around there for now.  Not Space, IASW or BTMRR.
> 
> *This game is getting more and more ridiculous by the update.*



Completely agree with that. I have no idea what they are doing or thinking with this upcoming event and changes? While I may not have agreed with most of the recent changes, I knew why they were doing it. To try and suck as much money out of us as possible. I’m sure it will be abundantly clear how they plan to make money when the event starts, but as of now I’m not sure?

Right now just wondering what ridiculous thing they will do each update/event is keeping me active. I will give them credit, they’re not disappointing me in that aspect.   

It also feels like this thread has been much more inactive for the last week or two. Even the TC seemed less active than usual. Wonder if it’s because people are just giving up on the game, or playing much more casually now?


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Gosh, someone should really tell them we need more land. They clearly aren’t aware since they are asking us to place even more attractions and decorations.


Put away your useless Alice in Wonderland, Nightmare Before Christmas, Bambi, and Lilo and Stitch buildings... you'll have plenty of room.


----------



## Peachkins

Useless until suddenly they decide to assign a random character to get a token that requires that building. That's one reason why I hate having to put stuff away. I've been trying to store attractions that the characters don't use. Fantasia golf and Fantasmic just went into mothballs for me to make room for Nemo.

As for the other new "feature" that's supposed to earn us more magic, I'm pretty much taking the same stance I did with the building enchantments- pretend it  doesn't exist.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> As for the other new "feature" that's supposed to earn us more magic, I'm pretty much taking the same stance I did with the building enchantments- pretend it  doesn't exist.



It would help if 17 of my buildings didn’t have an annoying Mickey head over them. Would love to be able to turn those off, but might just enhance one to get them to go away.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> It would help if 17 of my buildings didn’t have an annoying Mickey head over them. Would love to be able to turn those off, but might just enhance one to get them to go away.


I am slowly enhancing so they go away. None do anything for me as those characters are leveled.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> It would help if 17 of my buildings didn’t have an annoying Mickey head over them. Would love to be able to turn those off, but might just enhance one to get them to go away.



That's exactly what I do. I've just been picking a building at random to enchant to make them go away. The blueprint tokens have been taking so long to build up, I haven't had to do it often.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> I am slowly enhancing so they go away. None do anything for me as those characters are leveled.



I did read somewhere recently that Daisy's Diner gives out tokens for one of the Ducktales characters. By the time I get the building enchanted enough to earn that token, I won't need it anymore.


----------



## McCoy

I wonder if they can make up their freaking minds about how many balloons and beach balls we need. Them constantly becoming available and then not available is getting very old.


----------



## Aces86

Yeah this game is becoming less and less entertaining with the updates. There’s too many events too close together, and they’re impossible to complete if you can’t log on multiple times a day. I have attractions in storage and now they want us to add in decorations and more concessions? 

I think they’re doing this bc people just dump their decorations and a lot of concessions to Merlin, also I wonder if this is a way for newer players to build up magic? And to get them to spend money to get more magic.


----------



## mara512

Peachkins said:


> I did read somewhere recently that Daisy's Diner gives out tokens for one of the Ducktales characters. By the time I get the building enchanted enough to earn that token, I won't need it anymore.



At a level 3 enhancement it gives a Dewey toy plane token.


----------



## Sabres431

Moana as the helpers??  Great, that was the worst event I've ever done.  I'm missing two characters and they aren't leveled up very far.


----------



## CO_DisFan

My favorite line from the live stream...”we’re always looking for ways to add more land.” This was in reference to the future plans to square off some of the land borders. If only there was some other way to get more land. Oh wait, HOW ABOUT YOU OPEN ANY OF THE CURRENTLY LOCKED LAND SECTIONS!!!


----------



## Metz172

Sabres431 said:


> Moana as the helpers??  Great, that was the worst event I've ever done.  I'm missing two characters and they aren't leveled up very far.


Is that confirmed or a guess?


----------



## Arundal

Metz172 said:


> Is that confirmed or a guess?



I not sure confirmed but I caught a glimpse of their symbols just under the new Nemo group so think it is possible.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Completely agree with that. I have no idea what they are doing or thinking with this upcoming event and changes? While I may not have agreed with most of the recent changes, I knew why they were doing it. To try and suck as much money out of us as possible. I’m sure it will be abundantly clear how they plan to make money when the event starts, but as of now I’m not sure?
> 
> Right now just wondering what ridiculous thing they will do each update/event is keeping me active. I will give them credit, they’re not disappointing me in that aspect.
> 
> It also feels like this thread has been much more inactive for the last week or two. Even the TC seemed less active than usual. Wonder if it’s because people are just giving up on the game, or playing much more casually now?


So..what you are really saying is the interns are making us jump through these crazy ridiculous hoops to keep YOU entertained!?!  Really Mike...can you please stop challenging the interns (especially the part-time summer staff)?  I'd really like to get some more land and evidently this cat and mouse game you are playing with the interns is slowing down the process!!  

As for posting...I've been lurking a lot.  Been keeping up, but late at night lately.  Trying to get the most out of summer break as I can.  I did get the Money Bin (omg..that one really kicked my butt.)  Had to set alarms at the end.  Guess I need to get some dogs to wake me up in the middle of the night too.  I seriously think my kitten couldn't care less if I earn new attractions (she must be a Universal cat!!)


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> I did read somewhere recently that Daisy's Diner gives out tokens for one of the Ducktales characters. By the time I get the building enchanted enough to earn that token, I won't need it anymore.





mara512 said:


> At a level 3 enhancement it gives a Dewey toy plane token.



Thanks for the heads up! I’ll put my surplus items into Daisy’s Diner since my Dewey is only level 5. Currently enchanting to 2 and hopefully have enough to bring it to 3 tomorrow.

Herein lies the problem with the interns and their lack of though, and honestly complete incomplete. *HOW THE   ARE WE SUPPOSED TO KNOW WHAT EACH ENHANCEMENT ADDS TO AN ATTRACTION?* Yes, I’m aware it’s probably on one of the games wikis, but it shouldn't be my responsibility to figure that out. Every building should have a button that shows a list of what gets added to each enhancement level they add. It’s inexcusable that they didn’t have that!

As much as I go after the developers and mock them with terms like interns, i also understand that they’re probably under an incredible amount of stress. I’m sure there under a lot of pressure to bring in more revenue by higher ups, and it’s forcing them to make changes to try to do that. The problem is, most of these changes make the game feel like a sinking ship. At this point I’m gonna see what the Nemo event has in store, but I have a strong feeling that I’m gonna be done with this game, before the event ends.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Useless until suddenly they decide to assign a random character to get a token that requires that building. That's one reason why I hate having to put stuff away.


And when that happens, you take them out of storage and remove the useless Moana and Princess & the Frog buildings from the game.


----------



## Windwaker4444

CO_DisFan said:


> My favorite line from the live stream...”we’re always looking for ways to add more land.” This was in reference to the future plans to square off some of the land borders. If only there was some other way to get more land. Oh wait, HOW ABOUT YOU OPEN ANY OF THE CURRENTLY LOCKED LAND SECTIONS!!!


 What a fantastic idea.  Someone should really send an email to the interns.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I’ll put my surplus items into Daisy’s Diner since my Dewey is only level 5. Currently enchanting to 2 and hopefully have enough to bring it to 3 tomorrow.
> 
> Herein lies the problem with the interns and their lack of though, and honestly complete incomplete. *HOW THE   ARE WE SUPPOSED TO KNOW WHAT EACH ENHANCEMENT ADDS TO AN ATTRACTION?* Yes, I’m aware it’s probably on one of the games wikis, but it shouldn't be my responsibility to figure that out. Every building should have a button that shows a list of what gets added to each enhancement level they add. It’s inexcusable that they didn’t have that!
> 
> As much as I go after the developers and mock them with terms like interns, i also understand that they’re probably under an incredible amount of stress. I’m sure there under a lot of pressure to bring in more revenue by higher ups, and it’s forcing them to make changes to try to do that. The problem is, most of these changes make the game feel like a sinking ship. At this point I’m gonna see what the Nemo event has in store, but I have a strong feeling that I’m gonna be done with this game, before the event ends.


You know...the second you stop playing, all the land will open up, happiness will be restored and Hercules will finally become an event with a real boss battle with Hades.  It falls under the truths of Murphy's Law.  Sorry Mike..while benefiting others, that decision will haunt you for the rest of your days.  This is the Hotel California of phone games...you can never leave....bwa ha ha....


----------



## Windwaker4444

I agree 100% on the tokens that can be received for enhancements.  There needs to be a list that shows all level tokens before we waste valuable hard to get maps on enhancements that we may never use.  That really should have been there from the beginning.  I have not enhanced anything other than the Ferris Wheel that first time for fear that I may need to use those maps in the near future for an event or something similar.  And yes, there is a sea of blue mouse head icons all over the place.  I would also like a "turnoff" button for that too.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> You know...the second you stop playing, all the land will open up, happiness will be restored and Hercules will finally become an event with a real boss battle with Hades.  It falls under the truths of Murphy's Law.  Sorry Mike..while benefiting others, that decision will haunt you for the rest of your days.  This is the Hotel California of phone games...you can never leave....bwa ha ha....



 Yeah, I don’t think it will haunt me at all and if everything you said happens I’d be helping everyone.

The funny thing is I enjoy the game best when we’re between events and TC. I can play at my pace and all’s well in the games world. I’d gladly start giving them a little $$$ if they’d cut the events to 4 times a year and make TC as a way to get new characters earlier. Of course that will never happen.


----------



## Windwaker4444

And lastly for tonight (I think...I had some serious caffeine just a little while ago)  here are my current stats.  If you guys get a chance,  please list yours too.  It helps me figure out where I am in the game.

Gramma T (aka the most worthless premium character ever)  lv 9
Rajah lv 6
Shenzi lv 4
Banzai lv 5
Ed lv 4
Bunny lv 9
Forky lv 8
Scrooge lv 6
Huey lv 6
Dewey lv 6
Louie lv 6
Everyone else is done ( at least until the interns decide we should enhance them too).  Eeek...what have I done ?!?  I just jinxed us all....


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I don’t think it will haunt me at all and if everything you said happens I’d be helping everyone.
> 
> The funny thing is I enjoy the game best when we’re between events and TC. I can play at my pace and all’s well in the games world. I’d gladly start giving them a little $$$ if they’d cut the events to 4 times a year and make TC as a way to get new characters earlier. Of course that will never happen.


You never know, wasn't the Moana event back in April?  I might be wrong, but I think we might have had 2 TC in that break.  Maybe, just maybe, they read one of our email requests.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> As much as I go after the developers and mock them with terms like interns, i also understand that they’re probably under an incredible amount of stress. I’m sure there under a lot of pressure to bring in more revenue by higher ups, and it’s forcing them to make changes to try to do that.


And while in no way a direct impact on gameplay, little things like the image below are just continual demonstrations of sloppy and rushed programming.  At this point I truly hope that these idiots really are interns, because a professional programmer would/should have caught it before releasing the update.  I mean really... they had us battling viruses for four days.  When the hell was the last time we were fighting jeweled crabs?? 
If these idiots would put even a fraction of the attention they give to their pointless self-praising live streams into game play improvements, they might have something.


----------



## supernova

CO_DisFan said:


> My favorite line from the live stream...”we’re always looking for ways to add more land.” This was in reference to the future plans to square off some of the land borders.


Squaring off land and removing some of the outcroppings would actually be a huge help.  Tired of having so much space between buildings that I cannot fix because there's a random cactus jetting out into the map, which prevents me from moving a building up a few boxes.  This is one change I would welcome.


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> And yes, there is a sea of blue mouse head icons all over the place.  I would also like a "turnoff" button for that too.


I'm with you there.  Since the begging of the game, I would have loved a turnoff button for clicking on buildings that aren't occupied, and one for the land that isn't available yet.  With the horrible lag I sometimes experience with gameplay, I can't imagine how many times I nearly clicked on finishing a building with gems for no reason.  Or accidentally missed a building's magic bubble only to learn that the shaded land is coming soon.  (ha... soon.  that's a good one).


----------



## DisTXMom

Working on leveling up Moana characters. I have been so money poor leveling up Jungle Book and Peter Pan characters. With only 1 building in storage, what else can I do to boost my magic? I collect a few times a day and have as many pretzel stands as I can fit in between attractions. Some characters are in storage. Been playing since almost the beginning so keep being surprised at how poor I am.  Appreciate any advice.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tonga said:


> Characters are Nemo, Marlin, Dory, Hank, Crush, Squirt and Bruce.  I think Hank and Bruce are the premiums.
> Three new attractions.  It looks like the Nemo attractions will have to be enhanced.
> There are new little blue portals that will generate more magic if you enhance the area.  California Screamin is the first area.  To enhance an area you have to meet a certain number of requirements, eg. set number of concessions of different types, decorations of different types, number of attractions in the area.  With no new land to put all these decorations.
> There are new wishes, highlighted in blue, that generate blueprints and chests.  I think you have to enhance the area to grant these wishes.
> They are planning to redesign the Tomorrowland area to square off the corners and remove obstacles to placing items in that land, but that's in an unspecified future update.





DisTXMom said:


> Just saw the following posted requirements on Reddit- I can’t fathom this setup:
> 
> If the livestream is the final count, we will need to have...
> 
> 12 Amenities (Benches/Lamps)
> 13 Greenery (Plants)
> 8 Scenery (Decorative)
> 5 Monuments (Statues - PS. These are huge)
> 2 Trophies
> 40 Decorations Total Placed Permanently in the Zone
> Not to mention...
> 
> 10 Food Concessions
> 8 Hat Concessions
> 5 Drink Concessions
> 5 Souvenir Concessions
> 28 Concessions Total Placed Permanently in the Zone




I will say I actually like the *concept* of giving a challenge/task and focus on setting up areas more like how a real themepark would with concesisons, and decoraitons and benches, etc. and am ok with the idea of enhacing areas to get extra bonuses, etc.

but, um, how the heck are we supposed to fit all that in one area?  And even if we can it goes back to being like a puzzle to just to fit stuff and not about layout / design anymore so sort of defeats the purpose

So, guess I will wait to se ehow it actually functions but I fear this is another thing that is an ok "idea" but with poor execution


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Squaring off land and removing some of the outcroppings would actually be a huge help.  Tired of having so much space between buildings that I cannot fix because there's a random cactus jetting out into the map, which prevents me from moving a building up a few boxes.  This is one change I would welcome.



fully agree - especially given the buildings are all squared off even if they don't need the corners to fit the actual structure - so having to fit squared off objects into non-squared off areas really grinds my gears ... so I do welcome this change from our robot overlords


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> It also feels like this thread has been much more inactive for the last week or two. Even the TC seemed less active than usual. Wonder if it’s because people are just giving up on the game, or playing much more casually now?


I have been playing more casually, that's why I haven't been very active on here.


----------



## lmmatooki

Windwaker4444 said:


> I agree 100% on the tokens that can be received for enhancements.  There needs to be a list that shows all level tokens before we waste valuable hard to get maps on enhancements that we may never use.  That really should have been there from the beginning.  I have not enhanced anything other than the Ferris Wheel that first time for fear that I may need to use those maps in the near future for an event or something similar.  And yes, there is a sea of blue mouse head icons all over the place.  I would also like a "turnoff" button for that too.


That drives me crazy! So I just enhance them to get rid of the icons.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> And when that happens, you take them out of storage and remove the useless Moana and Princess & the Frog buildings from the game.



Shoot, I'm still working on my Moana characters! I know it's just my personal preference, but I don't like having to shuffle the buildings around. I'm trying to keep the things out that I personally like, and those that are useful to characters should a time actually come when they need them. Maybe next time we get land I'll devote a parcel to being a kind of revolving door for attractions. Right now I really like my layout.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Shoot, I'm still working on my Moana characters! I know it's just my personal preference, but I don't like having to shuffle the buildings around. I'm trying to keep the things out that I personally like, and those that are useful to characters should a time actually come when they need them. Maybe next time we get land I'll devote a parcel to being a kind of revolving door for attractions. Right now I really like my layout.



I am working on rearranging my kingdom some this morning to make room for Nemo building. I tend to use the right corner of the main area around California Screaming for event but getting more and more stuff put away for lack of space.


----------



## CO_DisFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> fully agree - especially given the buildings are all squared off even if they don't need the corners to fit the actual structure - so having to fit squared off objects into non-squared off areas really grinds my gears ... so I do welcome this change from our robot overlords


I agree that any added land is welcome. I’m nervous that they said this would happen 2 to 3 updates from now. That gives the interns a lot of time to realize they don’t know how to do it.


----------



## PrincessP

Windwaker4444 said:


> And lastly for tonight (I think...I had some serious caffeine just a little while ago)  here are my current stats.  If you guys get a chance,  please list yours too.  It helps me figure out where I am in the game.
> 
> Gramma T (aka the most worthless premium character ever)  lv 9
> Rajah lv 6
> Shenzi lv 4
> Banzai lv 5
> Ed lv 4
> Bunny lv 9
> Forky lv 8
> Scrooge lv 6
> Huey lv 6
> Dewey lv 6
> Louie lv 6
> Everyone else is done ( at least until the interns decide we should enhance them too).  Eeek...what have I done ?!?  I just jinxed us all....



Hei Hei currently leveling to 10
Moana - she’s going to 10 Next
Rajah lv 7
Shenzi lv 3
Banzai lv 5
Ed lv 7
Ducky ready for lvl 10
Bunny lv 8
Forky don’t have
Scrooge don’t have
Huey lv 6
Dewey lv 5
Louie lv 4

——————————————

I didn’t see it mentioned, but I watched  the video posted of the livestream, and they will soon offer a new Haunted Mansion to celebrate the 50th of HM in DL.  Current rendition is WDW version.  New one is DL’s version.

Also, I agree with the reviews here of these new “enhancements.”  They make the game a chore instead of adding to our enjoyment of the game.

To bring back some of the fun elements, I noticed several attraction animations while hunting around for those purple viruses.

I had never seen...
1) Park visitor dancing on the Genie Lamp Show stage.  The genie hands on the sides dance, too. Really cute!
2) Park visitor pulling the rope on the Lost Boys Hideout. You can see Tinkerbell’s light trail flying around the tree!  Magical!
3) Goofy’s Barnstormer airplane flying out of the barn and around the attraction...nostalgia..first “roller coaster” my children rode 9 yrs ago.  Now they are thrill ride junkies!
4) Park visitor riding Slinky Dog Dash...a new favorite ride of mine in real life.

I find that my park visitors love visiting whichever attraction I place in the plot of land directly to the left of California Screamin’. Not the front plot where Mickey’s Fun Wheel was originally placed but the plot directly behind that plot that can fit about 4 attractions. Kind of in front of the Mickey Hot Air Balloon. The back left section of that small plot of land gets visitors regularly....although, I could never get the witch to come out from Snow White’s scary adventure when I placed it there...despite the interns telling us that was a possibility with that attraction.


----------



## luther10

Squaring off the edges and removing the go-between obstacles in Tomorrowland is gonna be awesome... I think we should be able to squeeze in an extra 5 or 6 rides in that land.

And they said in the stream that we will be able to enchant the new Nemo rides, so I think some of the new Nemo tokens are going to be locked behind the enchantment.  Good thing I've been ignoring that aspect of the game so far, the only ride I enchanted is the Fun Wheel.  So I have a whole pile of blueprints waiting to be used...


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I have been playing more casually, that's why I haven't been very active on here.



Same here.  Very, very casually in my case.  I wanted to see if I could still get stuff if I wasn't tied to my phone.  Well, the getting stuff isn't working so well, but I'm happier not feeling tied to the game.  I only managed to get one of the ugly hyenas, and I am fine with that.  Imagine... days without playing!  It feels soooo good.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Same here.  Very, very casually in my case.  I wanted to see if I could still get stuff if I wasn't tied to my phone.  Well, the getting stuff isn't working so well, but I'm happier not feeling tied to the game.  I only managed to get one of the ugly hyenas, and I am fine with that.  Imagine... days without playing!  It feels soooo good.



I play comfortably casual as well. Only got one Hyena but that was fine and worked on my other toons etc. It is perfectly okay.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Windwaker4444 said:


> And lastly for tonight (I think...I had some serious caffeine just a little while ago)  here are my current stats.  If you guys get a chance,  please list yours too.  It helps me figure out where I am in the game.
> 
> Gramma T (aka the most worthless premium character ever)  lv 9
> Rajah lv 6
> Shenzi lv 4
> Banzai lv 5
> Ed lv 4
> Bunny lv 9
> Forky lv 8
> Scrooge lv 6
> Huey lv 6
> Dewey lv 6
> Louie lv 6
> Everyone else is done ( at least until the interns decide we should enhance them too).  Eeek...what have I done ?!?  I just jinxed us all....



I'm not much further than you.

Moana and Maui are lvl 9, awaiting flowers
Hei Hei lvl 9 but still collecting tokens
Rajah 7
Ducky and Bunny 9, just waiting for the castle to free up so I can level them to 10
Scrooge 6 
Huey 7 
Dewey 6 
Louie 4 
Shenzi 3 going to 4 shortly
Banzai 5 
Ed 8


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> And lastly for tonight (I think...I had some serious caffeine just a little while ago)  here are my current stats.  If you guys get a chance,  please list yours too.  It helps me figure out where I am in the game.
> 
> Gramma T (aka the most worthless premium character ever)  lv 9
> Rajah lv 6
> Shenzi lv 4
> Banzai lv 5
> Ed lv 4
> Bunny lv 9
> Forky lv 8
> Scrooge lv 6
> Huey lv 6
> Dewey lv 6
> Louie lv 6
> Everyone else is done ( at least until the interns decide we should enhance them too).  Eeek...what have I done ?!?  I just jinxed us all....




Rajah - 7
Shenzi - 4
Banzai - 6
Ed - Did not waste gems on him
Bunny - 9
Forky - 8
Scrooge - Did not waste gems on him
Huey - 7
Dewey -  5
Louie - 5
Sina  - MAXING right now
Moana  - Ready for 10
Maui  - Ready for 10
Hei Hei - 9
Chief Tui - 9
Gramma Tala - 9
Pua - 8


----------



## LeCras

I'll add my progress to the list:

Shenzi - 4
Banzai - 6
Ed - 7
Scrooge - 7
Huey - 7
Dewey - 7
Louie - 6
Ducky - 9 (ready to level up)
Bunny - 9 (ready to level up)
Rajah - 7
The Sultan - 9 (ready to level up)

All the rest are maxed out. I have all characters.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Patch notes are out:
https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...otes-update-32-finding-nemo/1419140341585759/


----------



## Hoodie

They are rebalancing the attraction enchantments already?


----------



## ZellyB

Never done a character update before but here goes:

Banzai - 5
Ed - 6
Scrooge - 5
Huey - 5
Dewey - 4
Louie - 2
Ducky - 9
Bunny - 6
Forky - 9
Rajah - 5
Moana - Currently leveling to 9
Maui - 9
Hei Hei - 8
Gramma - 7
Pua - 9


----------



## Arundal

Hoodie said:


> They are rebalancing the attraction enchantments already?



I was also surprised at that. I can’t get enough Blueprints to level Mickey buildings so why increase stuff.


----------



## hopemax

These lists are always reminding me of how bad my drop rates have become.  I always feel behind for how much I am still playing (stupid me).  I am off to Disneyland in the morning. 

IOS:

Moana - All Done
Rajah: 7
Ducky: Done
Bunny: 7
Huey: 6
Dewey: leveling to 6
Louie: 4
Shenzi: 4
Banzai: 5 (3 tokens for 6)
Ed: 5 (2 tokens for 6)

Windows:

Hei Hei: leveling to 10
Maui: 9 (need 7 tokens)
Tala: 8
Pua: 8
Rajah: 7
Ducky: 9
Bunny: 8
Huey: 6
Dewey: 4
Louie: 3
Shenzi: 3
Banzai: 5
Ed:  Didn't get


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> They are rebalancing the attraction enchantments already?





Arundal said:


> I was also surprised at that. I can’t get enough Blueprints to level Mickey buildings so why increase stuff.



Because they’re idiots?

Serious question since most of them are changes to characters I’ve already finished leveling. How much of the rebalancing has ever been to the benefit of the players? I know they have done a few, but don’t most rebalancing increase the numbers required?

It feels like they’re trying to see how far they can push us until we quit and sadly, I’m only partially kidding about that.


----------



## supernova

On a (shockingly) positive note, the animation for Scrooge and the Money Bin is pretty cute.  Shocked that he doesn't just disappear with a <<poof>> like all of the other characters.  Can't believe that they actually have him climb up the ladder!


----------



## lmmatooki

Arundal said:


> I play comfortably casual as well. Only got one Hyena but that was fine and worked on my other toons etc. It is perfectly okay.


I missed one Hyena and I was super close too.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> I was also surprised at that. I can’t get enough Blueprints to level Mickey buildings so why increase stuff.


I agree.  It seems like I don't receive very many.


----------



## Windwaker4444

hopemax said:


> These lists are always reminding me of how bad my drop rates have become.  I always feel behind for how much I am still playing (stupid me).  I am off to Disneyland in the morning.
> 
> IOS:
> 
> Moana - All Done
> Rajah: 7
> Ducky: Done
> Bunny: 7
> Huey: 6
> Dewey: leveling to 6
> Louie: 4
> Shenzi: 4
> Banzai: 5 (3 tokens for 6)
> Ed: 5 (2 tokens for 6)
> 
> Windows:
> 
> Hei Hei: leveling to 10
> Maui: 9 (need 7 tokens)
> Tala: 8
> Pua: 8
> Rajah: 7
> Ducky: 9
> Bunny: 8
> Huey: 6
> Dewey: 4
> Louie: 3
> Shenzi: 3
> Banzai: 5
> Ed:  Didn't get


Have a fun trip!!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

supernova said:


> On a (shockingly) positive note, the animation for Scrooge and the Money Bin is pretty cute.  Shocked that he doesn't just disappear with a <<poof>> like all of the other characters.  Can't believe that they actually have him climb up the ladder!


I agree.  The tasks were pretty long though.  I had them all going at the same time and pretty much lost the day for them collecting tokens.  But over all, thumbs up.  My drops have been pretty good from the Bin too.  I think I've received an item every time I've checked it.  Did you have a hard time getting it?  My leaderboard was pretty tough.  I played literally until the last hour and still had to use a few gems on Cinderella's 1 hr task.  Glad it paid off this time.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Please let us know when the update comes out today.  My area usually runs behind. Just curious if there will be anything to do before the event begins.


----------



## McNs

I pulled the pin on the game on Sunday. I have been playing daily since November 2017 so had missed some of the earlier events. Initially I spent a little bit of real money but stopped during the Mulan TC - that was the first one I could couldn’t complete as they had made the cost of the characters such that you needed to spend gems to get those characters plus crickee.

Recent changes have frustrated me more - happiness to start with, then the enchantments that took something away we already had and made us earn it back. Plus it was going to take forever without gambling on chests, and there was no way of knowing which building to enchant.

The last straw was the new feature that was going to require specific items in an area. Stuff that we used to get regularly in chests but hardly get now. 

So far no regrets, good luck to all hanging in, hope it still provides enjoyment, I’ll check in here from time to time to see how it is going.


----------



## Quellman

DisTXMom said:


> . With only 1 building in storage, what else can I do to boost my magic? I collect a few times a day and have as many pretzel stands as I can fit in between attractions. Some characters are in storage. Been playing since almost the beginning so keep being surprised at how poor I am.  Appreciate any advice.


Characters in storage don't earn as much as characters doing tasks.  Also, if you know you'll likely only be able to check in after 4 hours, put your people on 4 hour tasks.  The shorter the task the more magic per minute they earn, but as you have seen it requires you to check in more frequently.




PrincessP said:


> I didn’t see it mentioned, but I watched  the video posted of the livestream, and they will soon offer a new Haunted Mansion to celebrate the 50th of HM in DL.  Current rendition is WDW version.  New one is DL’s version.


They should just expand character costumes to attraction overlays.  You can "change" the haunted mansion between versions.  Or upgrade to the Nightmare before christmas overlay.  Or Galaxy Space Mountain, or anything else.  



supernova said:


> On a (shockingly) positive note, the animation for Scrooge and the Money Bin is pretty cute.  Shocked that he doesn't just disappear with a <<poof>> like all of the other characters.  Can't believe that they actually have him climb up the ladder!


Proof that you are an intern mole here spreading propoganda.  Despite waiting until the last day, I was no where close to getting that Money Bin.  It can sit there in the ether next to the Animation Academy and the Reflections of China.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Please let us know when the update comes out today.  My area usually runs behind. Just curious if there will be anything to do before the event begins.


Update available for iOS
Edit to add: east coast USA


----------



## KPach525

2 minutes in and so far the best part of the update is that they changed the color of the bubble for enhancing buildings. So at least now you can know which ones not to tap!


----------



## 2010_Bride

I just updated...Anyone else have the common tokens as a task for every single character group? Mine are all at level 10. I see people complaining about other issues in FB, but not this one. I also am receiving these common tokens in chests as well.


----------



## Hoodie

2010_Bride said:


> I just updated...Anyone else have the common tokens as a task for every single character group? Mine are all at level 10. I see people complaining about other issues in FB, but not this one. I also am receiving these common tokens in chests as well.


Yup - there are more attractions that can be upgraded now so the common tokens for PotC, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, and oddly Wall-E seem to have popped back up.


----------



## Sabres431

I believe it is because of this:

*Enchantments Now Available for the Following Attractions*


Prince Charming’s Regal Carrousel
Astro Orbiters
Space Traders
Princess Fairytale Hall
Fantasy Faire
Tortuga Tavern
Sea Serpent Swing
The Kraken
Pirates of the Caribbean
Davy jones’s Organ

List borrowed from reddit


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Proof that you are an intern mole here spreading propoganda.  Despite waiting until the last day, I was no where close to getting that Money Bin.  It can sit there in the ether next to the Animation Academy and the Reflections of China.


Wonder what ever happened to the three attractions that used to reside in the now-extinct platinum chests?


----------



## Arundal

I have been playing around with the new enchanting California Screaming and it requires you to leave all of this S*it excuse my language to get the buff. I had to remove and move stuff from all over and I got level 1 but you can’t remove the mess after each level so where in the hell did you think we would ever have the room to do this.

Edit: I did get to Level 2 but now what do I do with all this stuff, I need room for Nemo lol

Edit: I put everything back and removed items I added to make Level 2 and lost all my buff. I won’t do it again. I won’t bother. Once you reach a level you should be able to keep that level. Not worth it in my opinion to do.


----------



## Peachkins

Just downloaded the update and took a look at the new thrill enhancement requirements. I thought I had been doing a pretty good job of keeping a good amount of concessions and decorations around that area given our general lack of space. I wasn't close to hitting the level 1 requirements. Luckily I had space cleared out in that section of the park for the new event, so I dragged a couple trophies, a few decorations, and several concession stands to that area to meet the requirements and get rid of the quest. Put them back immediately after. No extra magic is worth dealing with that. I have no idea how you'd begin to fit everything you'd need to reach the upper levels.  Might be an interesting challenge if we had a lot more land, but seems pretty impossible right now without storing a bunch of attractions.


----------



## Peachkins

2010_Bride said:


> I just updated...Anyone else have the common tokens as a task for every single character group? Mine are all at level 10. I see people complaining about other issues in FB, but not this one. I also am receiving these common tokens in chests as well.



Ugh, this really stinks. One of the best features they added, in my opinion, was the ability to see at a glance what characters you have at home that could collect tokens. If everyone's collecting stuff now for all of these enchantments, the feature will be useless.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Just downloaded the update and took a look at the new thrill enhancement requirements. I thought I had been doing a pretty good job of keeping a good amount of concessions and decorations around that area given our general lack of space. I wasn't close to hitting the level 1 requirements. Luckily I had space cleared out in that section of the park for the new event, so I dragged a couple trophies, a few decorations, and several concession stands to that area to meet the requirements and get rid of the quest. Put them back immediately after. No extra magic is worth dealing with that. I have no idea how you'd begin to fit everything you'd need to reach the upper levels.  Might be an interesting challenge if we had a lot more land, but seems pretty impossible right now without storing a bunch of attractions.


Was thinking the same thing.  I'm sitting at over 33 million magic.  Do I really want to participate in their stupid-as-f' reindeer games?  Me thinks not.


----------



## DisTXMom

supernova said:


> Was thinking the same thing.  I'm sitting at over 33 million magic.  Do I really want to participate in their stupid-as-f' reindeer games?  Me thinks not.



May I ask about how much time you/other more serious gamers spend playing on an average day? Just looking for reference.  I am on about 2-3 times a day- morning, night, & lunch hour, have been playing nearly since the game launched and I have <$1M magic and about 1k gems.  My game play is sitting between 30-60 minutes on weekdays and 60-90 minutes a day weekends.  Just trying to see if I’m doing something wrong or if higher levels of Magic are just reflecting more game play time. Many thanks for your insights.


----------



## mikegood2

DisTXMom said:


> May I ask about how much time you/other more serious gamers spend playing on an average day? Just looking for reference.  I am on about 2-3 times a day- morning, night, & lunch hour, have been playing nearly since the game launched and I have <$1M magic and about 1k gems.  My game play is sitting between 30-60 minutes on weekdays and 60-90 minutes a day weekends.  Just trying to see if I’m doing something wrong or if higher levels of Magic are just reflecting more game play time. Many thanks for your insights.



Obviously I’m not @supernova  (thank god   ) and nowhere need his magic total, currently at $15M, but it’s a combination of a lot of things. Logging in 6 or 8 times a day helps (log in less now). Honestly don’t want to figure out how much I probably play(ed) a day. Basically playing since the beginning also make a big difference, especially if you played before they regularly had events and had nothing to do for months other than level and collect magic.

As far as doing doing anything wrong goes, I really doubt that’s the case for you. Probably the biggest difference is logging in more regularly, spending more time playing than we should, and doing it day in and day out probably makes the biggest difference.


----------



## DisTXMom

mikegood2 said:


> Obviously I’m not @supernova  (thank god   ) and nowhere need his magic total, currently at $15M, but it’s a combination of a lot of things. Logging in 6 or 8 times a day helps (log in less now). Honestly don’t want to figure out how much I probably play(ed) a day. Basically playing since the beginning also make a big difference, especially if you played before they regularly had events and had nothing to do for months other than level and collect magic.
> 
> As far as doing doing anything wrong goes, I really doubt that’s the case for you. Probably the biggest difference is logging in more regularly, spending more time playing than we should, and doing it day in and day out probably makes the biggest difference.


Thank you so much for responding! That is a reassuring answer. I’m totally ok having less magic in response to playing less but wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing something major.


----------



## CO_DisFan

Dear Disney Magic Kingdoms,

Thank you for helping me see the light. My new “Treasure Chest Vomit Land” looks far better than when this area was dedicated to The Little Mermaid.

Sincerely,
A Thrill Seeker


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2gRLMsu


----------



## mikegood2

Feel like it’s been a few days since I last complained and they just come out with an update, so it feels like a good time to do it.  

I was really hoping the update might “fix” some of my issues, but unsurprisingly they didn’t. First of all, it’s ridiculous that we can still only level up 1 character at a time. The game really need to up it to 2. Also, I’ll spare everyone a rant about *EVERYTHING* that is messed up about attraction enchantments, but there are two things that are bugging me today. The first being, that enhancement leveling isn’t instant and take hours to do. The second is while your leveling up an enhancement, you can’t do any jobs that require that building. I guess I get why, but again an unnecessary hurdle.

OK I lied, I do have one more huge complaint about attraction enhancements because of this update. Because of this completely unwanted feature, at least for me, the game has now brought back that Cinderella ornament thing, the pirate flag, Walle green token and the spinning wheel. I did a quick count and that is at least 18 characters for items I haven’t had to collect for years and only help me for a feature I have no interest in participating in. I seriously have no   they are doing with this game other than completely all over it. The game just isn’t worth the time anymore.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Feel like it’s been a few days since I last complained and they just come out with an update, so it feels like a good time to do it.
> 
> I was really hoping the update might “fix” some of my issues, but unsurprisingly they didn’t. First of all, it’s ridiculous that we can still only level up 1 character at a time. The game really need to up it to 2. Also, I’ll spare everyone a rant about *EVERYTHING* that is messed up about attraction enchantments, but there are two things that are bugging me today. The first being, that enhancement leveling isn’t instant and take hours to do. The second is while your leveling up an enhancement, you can’t do any jobs that require that building. I guess I get why, but again an unnecessary hurdle.
> 
> OK I lied, I do have one more huge complaint about attraction enhancements because of this update. Because of this completely unwanted feature, at least for me, the game has now brought back that Cinderella ornament thing, the pirate flag, Walle green token and the spinning wheel. I did a quick count and that is at least 18 characters for items I haven’t had to collect for years and only help me for a feature I have no interest in participating in. I seriously have no   they are doing with this game other than completely all over it. The game just isn’t worth the time anymore.


I also wonder how having so many characters collecting these items will interfere with collecting for event tokens. That will be annoying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ok, was able to get California Screamin' up to level 2 but level 3 will required enhancing a lot of attractions so that will take some time (and might require swapping out some attractions)

And now with all these new attractions that can be enhanced I could bring out like 20 more characters to work on common tasks.... Fearful this is going to get to like before we could send characters "home" and take 20 mins just tondo each round of collecting with so many out now


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I also wonder how having so many characters collecting these items will interfere with collecting for event tokens. That will be annoying.


Shouldn't be too annoying.  Even with the insane number of common tokens we'll need to enchant these stupid attractions, there's a very good chance that we won't have the scrolls or relics required.  So just focus on any event characters that overlap.  Because seriously... are you going to continue collecting balloons over tokens for limited-time event characters?  Of course not.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, was able to get California Screamin' up to level 2 but level 3 will required enhancing a lot of attractions so that will take some time (and might require swapping out some attractions)


Same.  And now I'm less concerned about getting to 3.  Going to take quite a while, so it's not especially high on my radar.

I wonder if these idiot interns realize that they're going to now need to up the enchantment token availability.  One every fourth chest isn't going to cut it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Same.  And now I'm less concerned about getting to 3.  Going to take quite a while, so it's not especially high on my radar.
> 
> I wonder if these idiot interns realize that they're going to now need to up the enchantment token availability.  One every fourth chest isn't going to cut it.



It really feels like there should be other ways to get blueprints (character tasks? something) - especially given that there are different types of blueprints and half the time I get one out of a chest I can't tell what one it is nor remember what level I need for each attraction enhancement.   Feels like they overcomplicated it way more than needed


----------



## lme30005

Also annoyed it’s going to be difficult to see which characters at home can collect useful tokens, trying to ignore the enchantments. I put out loads of concessions, stands etc but the number hasn’t changed on the thrill level - how do we complete the requests? Thought I just had to put them in my park. And do I need to only complete four of those green bars to do level 1? Just want to get rid of the quest


----------



## goingthedistance

Not a big fan of the "thrill" level thing.  I had my park set as good as it could get, but I had to bulldoze my Winnie The Pooh corner to make room for all the garbage trophies and decorations.  Still short drink concessions because I was turning useless concessions into elixir.  I have more than enough hat stands though....


----------



## Arundal

lme30005 said:


> Also annoyed it’s going to be difficult to see which characters at home can collect useful tokens, trying to ignore the enchantments. I put out loads of concessions, stands etc but the number hasn’t changed on the thrill level - how do we complete the requests? Thought I just had to put them in my park. And do I need to only complete four of those green bars to do level 1? Just want to get rid of the quest


You have to place the items in the California Screaming area at this point for it to count. Four for Level 1.i got mine to level 2 by junking up my California Screaming area. But list that when I put them back to get ready for Nemo. So not going to do the Thrill area any more and mess up my Kingdom. As long as they don’t reduce the magic I generally get I just don’t see the need. Maybe for new players it will help.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I don’t hate this in concept, the aspect of upgrading not just characters but attraction and lands could be a nice change of just grind for character tokens, but the execution is terrible. Especially for such a mediocre reward. After a point, Magic feels pretty useless, I can’t even think of when I would think “do I have enough magic for that?” and I’m “only” just over 10mil. 

Without land expansion, the thrill levels require removing attractions to replace with decorations and concessions, which I don’t care how much a like eating a churro on a park bench, I’m not trading Gaston’s tavern and Astro orbiter in order to do it.


----------



## supernova

lme30005 said:


> Also annoyed it’s going to be difficult to see which characters at home can collect useful tokens, trying to ignore the enchantments. I put out loads of concessions, stands etc but the number hasn’t changed on the thrill level - how do we complete the requests? Thought I just had to put them in my park. And do I need to only complete four of those green bars to do level 1? Just want to get rid of the quest


I've felt that what they need to do is show the token(s) that each character could be collecting for on their profile picture BEFORE we select them to put them back into the park only to learn that they drop balloons or balls.  Waste of my damn time.


----------



## lme30005

Arundal said:


> You have to place the items in the California Screaming area at this point for it to count. Four for Level 1.i got mine to level 2 by junking up my California Screaming area. But list that when I put them back to get ready for Nemo. So not going to do the Thrill area any more and mess up my Kingdom. As long as they don’t reduce the magic I generally get I just don’t see the need. Maybe for new players it will help.


Ah right, thanks. I don’t have enough stuff to put out, I sold all the decorations. Very annoying. Just waiting to fill one more request and then I can put my buildings back again!


----------



## lme30005

supernova said:


> I've felt that what they need to do is show the token(s) that each character could be collecting for on their profile picture BEFORE we select them to put them back into the park only to learn that they drop balloons or balls.  Waste of my damn time.


I agree. At the moment I’m trying to memorise what the characters collect so I don’t have to return them, find out they only collect rubbish, and have to store them again


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I don’t hate this in concept, the aspect of upgrading not just characters but attraction and lands could be a nice change of just grind for character tokens, but the execution is terrible. Especially for such a mediocre reward. After a point, Magic feels pretty useless, I can’t even think of when I would think “do I have enough magic for that?” and I’m “only” just over 10mil.
> 
> Without land expansion, the thrill levels require removing attractions to replace with decorations and concessions, which I don’t care how much a like eating a churro on a park bench, I’m not trading Gaston’s tavern and Astro orbiter in order to do it.


So you wouldn't trade Gaston's Tavern for a statue of Gaston?  C'mon... you know you would.

Agreed that this whole convoluted process is total horse sh*t.  Like the guys in white carrying brooms and dust bins walking behind the parade animals level of horse sh*t.    ‍

Why do I think we're getting more magic by just the attractions out than the extra magic we would earn through this enchantment nonsense?


----------



## mikegood2

Also really wish they would create a character tab that would place *EVERY* character that can still be leveled in it. Similar to the visiting home tab. It’s always a PITA when they rearrange character tabs with each update and usually place a group of characters we’re working on leveling from the top of the character window, to the bottom. 
This would make leveling up characters so much easier.


----------



## supernova

With all of these new pointless attraction-leveling common tokens, now might be the perfect time for the interns to implement @mikegood2 's old suggestion of giving us a Merlin ability to collect all green checks at once.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also really wish they would create a character tab that would place *EVERY* character that can still be leveled in it. Similar to the visiting home tab. It’s always a PITA when they rearrange character tabs with each update and usually place a group of characters we’re working on leveling from the top of the character window, to the bottom.
> This would make leveling up characters so much easier.


And while they're at it ignoring all of our good suggestions, perhaps moving the "Send Home" option to the space directly below the final token-collecting task.  Scrolling through Mickey's seemingly endless list of tasks that cannot be done without an attraction or costume is super frustrating.  Red Mickey balloon, then "send home".  The rest of the non-token tasks are completely useless at this point.


----------



## CallieMar

Don’t care that much about this event, and I love Finding Nemo. Think I’m just burned out on the game. I check maybe 2-3x a day. Still in it for the characters but could care less about these supposed updates they keep rolling out. 

I’ve gotten back into Sim City buildit which I like because I can go at my own pace...right now I’m still grinding to open up land and storage but I can play as little or as much as I want and not have to worry about citizens happiness dropping


----------



## JamesGarvey

Not new by any stretch, but the dumbest is characters having duplicate timed tasks. Mickey has 4 2hr task, 3 2hr with each Minnie & Goofy, about half of which take place inside buildings and thus have no animation. And it’s present in most characters, especially the early ones. Any time spent to code those task was a complete waste of time. 

Meanwhile I have 92 characters at home, serving no purpose whatsoever. Give me a 24 hr task with a 50/50 chance to drop a blueprint, anything to make these characters useful.


----------



## Quellman

Why isn't the place tab for concessions, planters, scenery, etc organized in a logical manner. Should be able to sort so I can make sure I'm placing 50 benches without having to scroll for an hour looking for them.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Quellman said:


> Why isn't the place tab for concessions, planters, scenery, etc organized in a logical manner.



Even a “sort by” button would be an improvement.


----------



## DisTXMom

Sweet- I got Reflections of China out of a daily chest reward. I always wanted that in my storage...


----------



## mikegood2

Thursday starts for events always catch me off guard. For some reason events always feel like they should start on a Friday to me. So off course I sent out most of the characters that collect for Nemo and Bruce out on longer missions right before the event started. The good news is it doesn’t mater since I can’t welcome anyone for 11 hours anyways.  So glad we can only level 1 character at a time.


----------



## luther10

We all know this is coming right? Hope you guys have been saving those precious blueprints, LOL... and this is only for the first two characters...

Nemo - Fish Tank Accessory Token
_Submarine Voyage, 4h (level 3 enchantment)_

Bruce - Dangerous Balloon Token
_Crush's Coaster, 8h (level 2 enchantment)_

Bruce - Bruce Ears Token
_Crush's Coaster, 8h (level 4 enchantment)_


----------



## KPach525

Guys I am absolutely LOVING the seagulls “mine!” animation!! 

That is all.


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> We all know this is coming right? Hope you guys have been saving those precious blueprints, LOL... and this is only for the first two characters...
> 
> Nemo - Fish Tank Accessory Token
> _Submarine Voyage, 4h (level 3 enchantment)_
> 
> Bruce - Dangerous Balloon Token
> _Crush's Coaster, 8h (level 2 enchantment)_
> 
> Bruce - Bruce Ears Token
> _Crush's Coaster, 8h (level 4 enchantment)_



So glad they simplified everything with the attraction enhancement feature so we can now spend all those resources and time enchanting those buildings to 2, 3, and 4. It’s so much less confusing than the previous system when buildings just had the items to begin with.


----------



## eco-muse

Yeah, so I've been having some issues with the latest update. Or at least, the update/changes that are _supposed_ to be there.

First, regarding the whole thrill zones/magic pedestals thing, how does that work? I see people posting screenshots of needing x number of decorations, concessions, and attractions, but how do you access that information? I try clicking/tapping on the magic pedestals, nothing happens.

Second, the Finding Marlin event doesn't seem to be working for me. I get this message:


I already have the Costume Shop and California Screamin' unlocked (and all of the Moana characters). 
According to this link, Mickey's pirate costume needs to be unlocked, to access time-limited events (and mine is, and currently equipped).
It also says that Zurg must be defeated before the thrill zone/magic pedestal thing can be activated (and he already was defeated several months ago).


----------



## Arundal

eco-muse said:


> Yeah, so I've been having some issues with the latest update. Or at least, the update/changes that are _supposed_ to be there.
> 
> First, regarding the whole thrill zones/magic pedestals thing, how does that work? I see people posting screenshots of needing x number of decorations, concessions, and attractions, but how do you access that information? I try clicking/tapping on the magic pedestals, nothing happens.
> 
> Second, the Finding Marlin event doesn't seem to be working for me. I get this message:
> View attachment 424051
> 
> I already have the Costume Shop and California Screamin' unlocked (and all of the Moana characters).
> According to this link, Mickey's pirate costume needs to be unlocked, to access time-limited events (and mine is, and currently equipped).
> It also says that Zurg must be defeated before the thrill zone/magic pedestal thing can be activated (and he already was defeated several months ago).


Just tap on California Screaming to see the list.


----------



## eco-muse

Arundal said:


> Just tap on California Screaming to see the list.



I tried that, too. This is all that comes up:


----------



## DisTXMom

I like that Marlin is last vs. Nemo being last to get. He’s one of my least favorite characters and so I won’t be upset if I don’t get him.


----------



## supernova

eco-muse said:


> I tried that, too. This is all that comes up:


Tap the blue orb-looking thing at the bottom right corner of the base.  That'll show you the list of tasks to be completed to level up the coaster.  Just be prepared to put a bunch of stuff into storage.


----------



## eco-muse

Nothing happens when the blue orb is tapped. Is there anything else that needs to be done, to activate it?


----------



## Arundal

eco-muse said:


> I tried that, too. This is all that comes up:
> 
> View attachment 424053



I can only say there is something you still need to open up. That’s strange. Just says you need to play through the story line to Defect Zurg.


----------



## eco-muse

Arundal said:


> I can only say there is something you still need to open up. That’s strange. Just says you need to play through the story line to Defect Zurg.



Yeah, which I've already done. (And defeated Mother Gothel.) There are a few characters I need to welcome, but I don't know if they would have an impact on the current event not working, or the magic pedestals not working.


----------



## mikegood2

*2 more event questions/observations:*
Does it seem like this event has more more token overlaps than usual?
Have event floats available always been delayed a day? I coulda sworn they were always available at the start and use to buy it bundled with 1500 EC or spend 50 gems on it.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Clam tapper mini-event. Very low priority, prize is magical chest for every spot 1-10,000, tiers only change the amount of EC rewarded.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I could have sworn it said I had to wait for 3 days until I can start to collect for Crush, now I have people gathering his items. I'm so confused, maybe it was too early when I checked on that lol


----------



## Aces86

Well I got the grandma from the Moana chest so I’m happy about that!


----------



## superme80

Not a fan of the new "Zones". Driving me nuts! I am about halfway to Crush.


----------



## supernova

After welcoming Crush and sending him on his first 2-hour task, we're prompted to build 'The Seas', but Crush needs to be at 2.  Had to clear out an attraction to build it so I put away one of my useless Wreck-it-Ralph buildings.  Takes 8 hours to build the Seas.  Crush to 2 also prompts a 2-hour storyline task for Bruce.

In other news...
Nemo - 4
Crush - 2
Bruce - 2
Scrooge - 8
Hewey - 7
Dewey - 7
Louie - 6
Bonzai - 7
Shenzi - moving to 4 now
Ed - 8 (ready for 9)


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Does anyone know why we are collecting 
Pirate flags
Rapunzel spinning wheels
Wall E leafs

When all those characters are finished at level 10??? They were all nicely tucked away....

Thanks and a million sorrys if this was asked and answered!


----------



## supernova

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Does anyone know why we are collecting
> Pirate flags
> Rapunzel spinning wheels
> Wall E leafs
> 
> When all those characters are finished at level 10??? They were all nicely tucked away....
> 
> Thanks and a million sorrys if this was asked and answered! ❤❤


Presuming we'll be needing to enchant those buildings soon, which will allow us to work on completing the tasks for these new zones the interns concocted for us.


----------



## KPach525

I’m so ticked with how my park looks now after creating a decor vomit corner to meet the level 2 needs. But worse part is I couldn’t care less to take the time to try to make it look nice again. This update has truly ruined the game for me as I’m looking ahead to the other lands being enchanted...


----------



## Arundal

KPach525 said:


> I’m so ticked with how my park looks now after creating a decor vomit corner to meet the level 2 needs. But worse part is I couldn’t care less to take the time to try to make it look nice again. This update has truly ruined the game for me as I’m looking ahead to the other lands being enchanted...


I did the same thing to the area around California Screaming and it said it was spawning the new Wish which never happened and then we got the apology gifts that it was broke. Got to level 2 , put everything back to work event and the levels you got you lose unless you leave all that mess in place, so I won’t do it again anytime soon. The Magic I am getting is just fine.


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

supernova said:


> Presuming we'll be needing to enchant those buildings soon, which will allow us to work on completing the tasks for these new zones the interns concocted for us.


Thanks, that sounds kinda what I thought.



KPach525 said:


> I’m so ticked with how my park looks now after creating a decor vomit corner to meet the level 2 needs. But worse part is I couldn’t care less to take the time to try to make it look nice again. This update has truly ruined the game for me as I’m looking ahead to the other lands being enchanted...


I  am happily not paying attention to this pain in the butt, clutter the park with junk I already put in storage so as to try to have room for attractions task.


----------



## Windwaker4444

I'm not going to bother with the thrill bonus part of the game.  I don't need the additional magic and I really like my current layout.  I'd rather keep my themes together.

I'm building the Little Nemo ride right now.  So far, the update has been pretty smooth.  Just trying to collect all of the 1hr older items that have returned, so I can send those characters back home.  All these return characters are making each log in take forever.  I've only completed the spinning wheels so far.


----------



## supernova

Is it just me, or did this Moana side story thing seem to be takeforever? So bored with these pointless side storylines.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Is it just me, or did this Moana side story thing seem to be takeforever? So bored with these pointless side storylines.


It did go on and on lol


----------



## SunDial

A new happiness event.   Thought we were only to have a Max of 6 at a time. I used to be able to have 25 waiting.      The leader board already has 25, 24, and 22 as the top 3


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> A new happiness event.   Thought we were only to have a Max of 6 at a time. I used to be able to have 25 waiting.      The leader board already has 25, 24, and 22 as the top 3



My Leader Board looked similar, some people having 20+ to my 7. Lol Interesting


----------



## mikegood2

SunDial said:


> A new happiness event.   Thought we were only to have a Max of 6 at a time. I used to be able to have 25 waiting.      The leader board already has 25, 24, and 22 as the top 3





Arundal said:


> My Leader Board looked similar, some people having 20+ to my 7. Lol Interesting



Thanks for the heads up! I didn’t have a happiness event going on and had to relaunch the app to get it. My leader board tops out at 17 followed by a few at 7. Of course I clicked on a few happiness characters about a half hour ago and even after the restart, they weren’t counted.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I didn’t have a happiness event going on and had to relaunch the app to get it. My leader board tops out at 17 followed by a few at 7. Of course I clicked on a few happiness characters about a half hour ago and even after the restart, they weren’t counted.



I am playing my Windows version a little this time and on that leader board a level 12 player had lead at 94. No one near them. Maybe they were saving old stuff.


----------



## tweeter

Something strange is happening with the Wish Granter. I checked the leader board after collecting my first happiness wish. The leader had 6. In the 5 minutes, or so, that it took me to find and collect 5 more wishes, the leader board leaders had 26. About an hour later, I'm not part of any leader boards and I'm getting the message "Reveal your leader board rank by participating in the event described below."

Edited to add: As soon as I collected another wish, I was back on the leader board with 7.


----------



## Arundal

On my small Windows game the Leader has 240 Happiness, how is that possible. And mind you they are a level 14 in the game.


----------



## Arundal

Note: there is an Update out there for at least IPhones.


----------



## CO_DisFan

Arundal said:


> Note: there is an Update out there for at least IPhones.


Yesterday I had finally collected all the pirate flags for attraction enhancements and sent Pirates crew back home. Now that I loaded the new update, I’m being asked to collect more. Fun times.


----------



## Osum

After the update, I’m suddenly collecting Pixar balls again. Ugh.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Apologies if this hack was posted before, and with everyone needing to collect EC and tokens it might not be possible right now, but if you put characters on tasks that kids typically wish for, then they don't ask for them and are FORCED to wish for easy rides instead! Mwahahahaha! It worked pretty well for me before the event.


----------



## 10CJ

What are the prizes for the happiness event?


----------



## PrincessP

10CJ said:


> What are the prizes for the happiness event?



Magical chest if you place 500th or above
Top 50 = 500 EC decreasing by 50 EC with each lower tier placement. 
And 10, 8, 6, OR  4 blue prints also depending on what place you come in.

——————

I thought the update today would give us a way to earn Nemo relic tokens to enhance the new Nemo attraction. I do not see a way to receive those. Am I missing something?


----------



## Sabres431

In a Facebook post they said the Nemo relics would be exclusively in Radiant and Ruby chests when they come out.   So cha-ching cha-ching.  Any surprise there?


----------



## Arundal

Sabres431 said:


> In a Facebook post they said the Nemo relics would be exclusively in Radiant and Ruby chests when they come out.   So cha-ching cha-ching.  Any surprise there?


No surprise at all lol


----------



## supernova

Got the prompt to welcome Squirt.  Just can't do it for two more days.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Got the prompt to welcome Squirt.  Just can't do it for two more days.



Yeah, I just got the prompt after Crush finished his endless quests. But also think it is Friday before he can be welcomed so probably leveling someone to 10, while I collect for next level for Nemo and Crush.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just got my first special wish request, was just a ride, got some form of blueprint for it, the icon was too small to tell which.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Just got my first special wish request, was just a ride, got some form of blueprint for it, the icon was too small to tell which.



Also got my first one a few hours ago. Didn’t know what it was at first.


----------



## mikegood2

I’ve got Nemo and Crush at level 4 and Bruce at level 3. Also have Crush out on his 12 hour quest to spot Squirt. Do any of them need to be level up any more for any quests that are required for Squirt? Or I s it alright to level up one of my 4 Moana characters who are ready for level 10?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve got Nemo and Crush at level 4 and Bruce at level 3. Also have Crush out on his 12 hour quest to spot Squirt. Do any of them need to be level up any more for any quests that are required for Squirt? Or I s it alright to level up one of my 4 Moana characters who are ready for level 10?



Level 4 seems enough for this week, said Level 6 by third week for Nemo and Crush. So I am leveling a couple of characters to 10 next day or two while collecting for 5.


----------



## Quellman

I took a chance and pushed Nemo to level 5.  Should be able to collect the rest of his tokens before Friday.  Leaving Crush at 4 ready for 5 and Bruce at 2 ready for 3.   

Those hyenas are so slow to collect tokens for.  I never know which one is which when I send them off collecting for tokens.  So that's just a grind at this point.    

I have the blue stuffed animal thing from Toystory collecting his last tokens for level 10.  And spirit of Grandma from Moana is on her last few tokens.  Then it's just a slog to collect enough flowers to get that gang up to 10.  
 I anticipate the only characters left for me at the end of the event that won't be level 10 are the hyenas, the nemoo friends, and rajh.


----------



## Peachkins

I hit the time wall last night, just waiting for Squirt to open up. Makes me nervous after the Moana event- I had thought I was doing really well only to end up scrambling in vain to collect the remaining tokens for Moana within the last few days.  This time I'm using gems to purchase the premium characters which is something I didn't do last time. I finally have enough saved up again, and I love both Finding Nemo and Finding Dory, so I don't mind using the gems.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> I hit the time wall last night, just waiting for Squirt to open up. Makes me nervous after the Moana event- I had thought I was doing really well only to end up scrambling in vain to collect the remaining tokens for Moana within the last few days.  This time I'm using gems to purchase the premium characters which is something I didn't do last time. I finally have enough saved up again, and I love both Finding Nemo and Finding Dory, so I don't mind using the gems.



I used gems on Bruce and he has been very helpful on tokens but not sure if I will get the Octopus even though I have the gems. He does not look helpful.


----------



## jeremy1002

MY GOD HOW MANY ENCHANTMENT TOKENS CAN I HOLD BEFORE I AM DONE COLLECTING FOR NOW


----------



## mara512

jeremy1002 said:


> MY GOD HOW MANY ENCHANTMENT TOKENS CAN I HOLD BEFORE I AM DONE COLLECTING FOR NOW



Wondering the same thing!


----------



## KPach525

Resorted to drastic measures today: I put literally everything in storage except for the California Screaming area and those that dropped tokens...

All for the sake of finding those  crabs

It was also the first time I used the “store all zone” feature which was actually quite gratifying. My park might stay empty for the foreseeable future


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Resorted to drastic measures today: I put literally everything in storage except for the California Screaming area and those that dropped tokens...
> 
> All for the sake of finding those  crabs
> 
> It was also the first time I used the “store all zone” feature which was actually quite gratifying. My park might stay empty for the foreseeable future



I have been considering doing that too.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I have been considering doing that too.



Those little buggers are hard to find in crowded areas!


----------



## JamesGarvey

New characters mean new amusing “interactions”

Mermaids are friends, not food.

Helping with scare practice


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Resorted to drastic measures today: I put literally everything in storage except for the California Screaming area and those that dropped tokens...
> 
> All for the sake of finding those  crabs
> 
> It was also the first time I used the “store all zone” feature which was actually quite gratifying. My park might stay empty for the foreseeable future



Those  crabs are some of the hardest Items I can remember trying to find in this game. Didn’t resort to putting all my stuff away, but I decided it was time to start using my iPad to play other than my phone. Find them much easier to find that way.

Then I realized how much of a waste it is to even do that, because unless your top 50 it really doesn’t matter how you finish. The extra 50 EC and radiant chest aren’t worth the effort to finish top 50, especially since people (not me) will be setting alarms to get them. The difference between 51 and 5000 is a ONLY 250 EC.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Those  crabs are some of the hardest Items I can remember trying to find in this game. Didn’t resort to putting all my stuff away, but I decided it was time to start using my iPad to play other than my phone. Find them much easier to find that way.
> 
> Then I realized how much of a waste it is to even do that, because unless your top 50 it really doesn’t matter how you finish. The extra 50 EC and radiant chest aren’t worth the effort to finish top 50, especially since people (not me) will be setting alarms to get them. The difference between 51 and 5000 is a ONLY 250 EC.



Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## ZellyB

Yeah, I'm  not messing with the crabs.  If I spot one I hit it but that's it.


----------



## McCoy

So,the only way to unlock half of the opportunities at Squirt's tokens are by reaching the first enchantment on The Seas with Nemo and Friends, and the only way to do that is to either buy their bundle or buy radiant chests to get the Finding Nemo Relics. I stopped spending any money on this game long ago because of their obvious attempts to force us to spend money, so guess we'll just have to see if we ever get any radiant chests through game play.  I swear every decision they have made about this game lately make me like this game less and less.


----------



## CO_DisFan

McCoy said:


> So,the only way to unlock half of the opportunities at Squirt's tokens are by reaching the first enchantment on The Seas with Nemo and Friends, and the only way to do that is to either buy their bundle or buy radiant chests to get the Finding Nemo Relics. I stopped spending any money on this game long ago because of their obvious attempts to force us to spend money, so guess we'll just have to see if we ever get any radiant chests through game play.  I swear every decision they have made about this game lately make me like this game less and less.


Totally agree. And if you go the Radiant Chest route, it's 30 gems per chest and the Finding Nemo Relic (x2) is listed as a 20% chance. So being able to only buy one Radiant Chest per day and the 20% drop rate, you could be looking at a decent chunk of gems and a week or more to collect the Relics. Total ploy to get players to waste gems or buy the bundle. Squirt can wait.


----------



## hopemax

Or we can all just buy the $3.99 bundle!

Um, nope.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Poor Hei Hei has been bonked on the head by me so many times thinking he’s a crab. 
I agree with all of you about this game becoming a money grab. It has really turned me off. Forcing us to design a junk pile of a Park is not how this game is advertised. The enhancements are brutal. And there is NO WAY I’m using gems or cash to purchase chests at a slight percentage to upgrade my Seas building. Nice try Gameloft.
As a player from day one, I find this new direction very disappointing. I’ve begun to lose interest. My husband used to make fun of me playing the game so often. If I wasn’t playing it, he’d joke that the characters miss me. The other day he asked if I play it at all anymore as he’s seen me more interested in other games. I only log in a couple of times a day now and haven’t finished a character collection beginning with the Moana event. In the past, I would make sure I collected everyone. Now I really don’t care. “I get who I get...And I don’t get upset”


----------



## Peachkins

Yeah, the fact that the N





McCoy said:


> So,the only way to unlock half of the opportunities at Squirt's tokens are by reaching the first enchantment on The Seas with Nemo and Friends, and the only way to do that is to either buy their bundle or buy radiant chests to get the Finding Nemo Relics. I stopped spending any money on this game long ago because of their obvious attempts to force us to spend money, so guess we'll just have to see if we ever get any radiant chests through game play.  I swear every decision they have made about this game lately make me like this game less and less.



Yeah, I'm pretty put out by this myself. They have made it so there's no surefire way to get these enchantment tokens. I refuse to pay money or gems for chests that MIGHT give me a chance to earn what I need to enchant these buildings. I'm very disappointed that they would tie a bunch of character tasks to something like this.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Yeah, the fact that the N
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty put out by this myself. They have made it so there's no surefire way to get these enchantment tokens. I refuse to pay money or gems for chests that MIGHT give me a chance to earn what I need to enchant these buildings. I'm very disappointed that they would tie a bunch of character tasks to something like this.



I firmly believe they are trying their best to only have people willing to spend money finishing any more.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> I firmly believe they are trying their best to only have people willing to spend money finishing any more.



I completely agree.  I'm really hoping it backfires on them. Facebook is full of comments right now from people who admit to spending more money than they should have in the past on this game, but won't give another cent after recent changes. It's the only thing that's going to spur them into reconsidering the direction the game is taking.


----------



## KPach525

If it’s any consolation, I’ve noticed from the event goals, we don’t have a gem attraction this time around. Likely the counterbalance to the need for relic tokens and enchantments.


----------



## Arundal

KPach525 said:


> If it’s any consolation, I’ve noticed from the event goals, we don’t have a gem attraction this time around. Likely the counterbalance to the need for relic tokens and enchantments.



I think they made it overall easier to try and compensate. But it  is yet to be seen.


----------



## Arundal

How’s everyone doing on Squirt so far? I am 3/35 and 1/12. Very slow!


----------



## galaxygirl76

Arundal said:


> How’s everyone doing on Squirt so far? I am 3/35 and 1/12. Very slow!


1/35 and 0/12. It's going great!


----------



## Peachkins

No ears and one shell. Yay!


----------



## Arundal

No way are we going to make those numbers. It’s okay I will hold on to my money and take what I get.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> How’s everyone doing on Squirt so far? I am 3/35 and 1/12. Very slow!





galaxygirl76 said:


> 1/35 and 0/12. It's going great!



Leveling to 3 right now! 







Or 4/35 and 2/12?


----------



## JamesGarvey

5/35 + 3/12


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Been playing casually this one so only just unlocked welcoming squirt

So if I am seeing it right, many of the tasks to get items for him require enchanting up the Nemo ride and to do so you need things only available in chests, meaning up to chance if you can do so?

Starting to lose patience with this game


----------



## CO_DisFan

4/35   1/12

Also, if I click on the bluebird on top of the Seven Dwarves Cottage thinking it's a flippin’ crab one more time, I’m going throw my iPad across the room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CO_DisFan said:


> 4/35   1/12
> 
> Also, if I click on the bluebird on top of the Seven Dwarves Cottage thinking it's a flippin’ crab one more time, I’m going throw my iPad across the room.



I keep thinking the blue stools on the end of the Monsters Inc Sushi place are crabs


----------



## mikegood2

OK, I feel a little dirty saying this and may need to take a shower after posting, but while annoying, the squirt shell pattern really aren’t a big deal. I really dislike the fact that this is just a way to try and get $3 from players to allow Nemo and Crush to collect Squirt Shells, not having them doesn’t prevent us from getting Squirt. Sure it would help, but even without them, it should only take 3-5 days to collect enough to welcome him. So while this event is making it abundantly clear why they added attraction enhancements (hint $$$) SO FAR it really hasn’t had a negative impact on the game. OK, off to take s shower!


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> OK, I feel a little dirty saying this and may need to take a shower after posting, but while annoying, the squirt shell pattern really aren’t a big deal. I really dislike the fact that this is just a way to try and get $3 from players to allow Nemo and Crush to collect Squirt Shells, not having them doesn’t prevent us from getting Squirt. Sure it would help, but even without them, it should only take 3-5 days to collect enough to welcome him. So while this event is making it abundantly clear why they added attraction enhancements (hint $$$) SO FAR it really hasn’t had a negative impact on the game. OK, off to take s shower!



Honestly was thinking the same thing. I have not enchanted the building and while slow I am making progress. I am at 13/35 and 2/12. Slow but making progress. I think closer to five days but Nemo and Crush at 5 ready for 6. So I am okay with how I am doing.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Honestly was thinking the same thing. I have not enchanted the building and while slow I am making progress. I am at 13/35 and 2/12. Slow but making progress. I think closer to five days but Nemo and Crush at 5 ready for 6. So I am okay with how I am doing.



I’m at 12/35 and 5/12, so that’s what I based the 3-5 days on, but yeah I’d realistically say 4 or 5 days. OR it could change the drop rate % and I’m convinced that the interns occasionally alter item drop rates in the game to slow or speed up characters.

I kinda feel sorry for anyone who spend $3 to enhance the building. I’m not gonna call anyone out who did, because it’s their money and they have every right to spend it however they want. That said, anytime someone buys that bundle it increases the chances they’ll do it in the future.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> Honestly was thinking the same thing. I have not enchanted the building and while slow I am making progress. I am at 13/35 and 2/12. Slow but making progress. I think closer to five days but Nemo and Crush at 5 ready for 6. So I am okay with how I am doing.



I guess I need to give it some more time, but I am nowhere near you I am at like 5 shells and 4 ear hats - so 35 shells seems like it will take quite a while to get ... only have 3 ways of getting shells and they take 4, 6, and 6, hour each respectively, just feels like it will take a long time but maybe will just be that slow and steady going


----------



## hopemax

I have 1 ear hat. I feel like this is going to take forever.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Is anyone else's game being weird? All the Nemo stuff is gone for me. Squirt is greyed out, no tasks to collect for him, the seagull task is gone, the blue bar at the bottom with all the Nemo information is gone.


----------



## Peachkins

I did notice since my last post that Squirt's shells are only uncommon, and I've had a chance to do the math.  Assuming I can collect regularly, and if the drops are decent, it's definitely doable in the five days we have until the next character unlocks. I still hate anything to do with this game that involves gambling on chests.


----------



## galaxygirl76

galaxygirl76 said:


> Is anyone else's game being weird? All the Nemo stuff is gone for me. Squirt is greyed out, no tasks to collect for him, the seagull task is gone, the blue bar at the bottom with all the Nemo information is gone.


Update, everything appears to be back. Squirt is at 5 ears and 6 shell patterns.


----------



## hopemax

So I missed the first part of the event in my Windows game because I was in DL.  Now, we're road tripping to Portland/Seattle so I can't check in during the day.  And yet, I have more Squirt ear hats in that game then I do in IOS 3 vs 2.  I am doing decent with the shell pattern tokens in IOS 13 vs 7.

I did just realize one small benefit to the silly enchantments.  We can store more of the common tokens.  I don't have any Nemo relics, so I plan on using these extras to level up the characters.  If I can ever get everyone Welcomed.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Started the day at 22 & 8 on Squirt tokens. Thinking I’m like 36-ish hours away from welcoming.


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> Started the day at 22 & 8 on Squirt tokens. Thinking I’m like 36-ish hours away from welcoming.



I have 17 and 4. My drops have not been as good yesterday. Maybe today will be better.


----------



## 10CJ

I was just hoping to enchant the Nemo building because that would be useful and then I could hopefully get rid of the various Mickey heads over the other buildings. 

Not being able to collect the needed Nemo token is really frustrating. 

Does anyone know the rewards for striking gold challenge?


----------



## Arundal

10CJ said:


> I was just hoping to enchant the Nemo building because that would be useful and then I could hopefully get rid of the various Mickey heads over the other buildings.
> 
> Not being able to collect the needed Nemo token is really frustrating.
> 
> Does anyone know the rewards for striking gold challenge?



1-50 Trophy and 1500 EC
51-200 Trophy and 1250 EC
201-500 1000EC
591-2000 750 EC
2001- 4000 500 EC
4001-10000 250 EC


----------



## Arundal

Here’s to Star Wars soon:


----------



## 10CJ

I feel like there are significantly less characters and attractions that collect the trophies.


----------



## Arundal

10CJ said:


> I feel like there are significantly less characters and attractions that collect the trophies.



Believe you are correct!


----------



## Hoodie

Still need 16 shells for Squirt.  Brilliant move requiring 35 shells where the shortest time to gather is 4 hours.  Unless you "shell" out the cash that is.


----------



## JamesGarvey

5 shells left and I can welcome squirt.


----------



## Arundal

I am at 24/35 and 7/12. So ways to go. I am not shelling out cash.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Here’s to Star Wars soon:


Still just over a month for me...


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Started the day at 22 & 8 on Squirt tokens. Thinking I’m like 36-ish hours away from welcoming.


The interns thank you for your $3.99.


----------



## wnwardii

Just finished welcoming Squirt.  First task is to send Squirt and Crush to do their special high-five, which is a 4-hour task.  

To level up Squirt to L2, only takes 2 Ear Hats and 2 of the other token.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

slow but steady progress ... up to 8/12 ear hats and 20/35 shells for squirt


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> Here’s to Star Wars soon:





supernova said:


> Still just over a month for me...




Just got back from WDW, so just missed the opening of Galaxy's Edge ... but do have a trip planned for February so I could make my reservations today (180 day mark) and got two reservations for the Cantina and one for the Droid building


----------



## Osum

Finally got to the end of the Pirate Flag collecting! Only have the Wall-E leaves left. I’m really looking forward to not seeing all these common tokens anymore... until they “enhance” more buildings.


----------



## wnwardii

Osum said:


> until they “enhance” more buildings.


Or until an update.  Those darn pixar balls and red mickey balloons kept coming back to be collected.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got back from WDW, so just missed the opening of Galaxy's Edge ... but do have a trip planned for February so I could make my reservations today (180 day mark) and got two reservations for the Cantina and one for the Droid building


Buddy of mine booked his trip for end of August before the announcement, so he'll be there for opening day totally by accident.  I know a few members here got invitations for early previews, so I guess they didn't pull your name out of that same hat.  I booked two Oga's reservations so that I could be sure to get into the land at both daytime and nighttime.  Food looks awful, so I don't know what I'll be eating.  But at least I can walk past the insane lines to get into Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I am at 24/35 and 7/12. So ways to go. I am not *shelling* out cash.


Ha!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Still just over a month for me...



As we live in Florida my daughter got tickets for Star Wars on this past Sunday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Buddy of mine booked his trip for end of August before the announcement, so he'll be there for opening day totally by accident.  I know a few members here got invitations for early previews, so I guess they didn't pull your name out of that same hat.  I booked two Oga's reservations so that I could be sure to get into the land at both daytime and nighttime.  Food looks awful, so I don't know what I'll be eating.  But at least I can walk past the insane lines to get into Galaxy's Edge.



yeah, I think anyone with an AP could have used the link to register whether you got the e-mail or now - my dates just didn't work out (we left on the 13th and couldn't swing extending until the 17th or later)

I did the say - booked an Oga's for like 1pm and then on another day booked it for 7pm so know I will get into the land during the day and during the evening.   See a lot of mixed reviews of the food - even of the same item like the Ronto Wrap some people seem to love it and others very much did not, so figure will give a few things a shot but also prepared to need to get food elsewhere.   

Staying at Caribbean Beach so on the skyliner to DHS which will be nice


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think anyone with an AP could have used the link to register whether you got the e-mail or now - my dates just didn't work out (we left on the 13th and couldn't swing extending until the 17th or later)
> 
> I did the say - booked an Oga's for like 1pm and then on another day booked it for 7pm so know I will get into the land during the day and during the evening.   See a lot of mixed reviews of the food - even of the same item like the Ronto Wrap some people seem to love it and others very much did not, so figure will give a few things a shot but also prepared to need to get food elsewhere.
> 
> Staying at Caribbean Beach so on the skyliner to DHS which will be nice


I didn't realize that they weren't opening until Sept 29th, so I'll be leaving five days before they are up and running. Booooo


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I didn't realize that they weren't opening until Sept 29th, so I'll be leaving five days before they are up and running. Booooo



yeah, AP Previews are going on right now until the 22nd.  Then I understand there will be some access for Club 33 folks but mostly it will be quite while the D23 convention goes on.  Then 2 days of media previews on the 27th and 28th and then grand opening on the 29th


----------



## JamesGarvey

supernova said:


> The interns thank you for your $3.99.



Hold your tongue, I’m a gem hoarder.


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> I didn't realize that they weren't opening until Sept 29th, so I'll be leaving five days before they are up and running. Booooo


I'd be shocked if the Skyliner isn't up and running, soft open, by the time you leave.


----------



## Arundal

McCoy said:


> I'd be shocked if the Skyliner isn't up and running, soft open, by the time you leave.


On Sunday, my daughter said one arm was running to one of the resort and the one to Hollywood Studio was close because it is the shortest link. So Skyliner is close!


----------



## Quellman

I feel like I am totally in a holding pattern. Just grinding for squirts tokens.  No real progress.  A redacted trophy event in terms of who can collect.  I guess I don't have to cycle all 7 dwarfs any more.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Got all the ears, need 10 more shell patterns.


----------



## mikegood2

Just started welcoming Squirt right now!  

Cost me 6 gems to speed up his final “circle thing” which I guess is a shell, but think it’s worth it since it will let me start his first quest before I go to bed. It also gives me two additional chance for Ear hats that I woulda definitely lost if I wanted for that shell to finish. I had 3 jobs going for the ear hats and the first one gave me my final one.

*EDIT*: Of course Squirts first quest is a 4 hour one with Crush and I sent him on a longer job.


----------



## Disney_Alli

Just started welcoming Squirt. I did not enchant my building and have been playing less diligently than in previous events... though I admit I set alarms (while I was awake only) for the crab tappers. Making steady progress. I have enough gems for the second character now so I’m happy about that at least.


----------



## Arundal

I should welcome Squirt later today. Just need 5 shells. No building enchanting so very possible to no spend cash. I have gems for second character “Hank” but have not decided whether I will get him. Depends on how much he will help.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I still need around 15 more shell patterns. Actually spent the gems on Bruce but now regret it so I don't think I'll waste them on Hank.


----------



## Hoodie

Still need 6 shells.  Not too concerned yet. Haven't been doing the mini events and no enchantment upgrades.  Just plugging along


----------



## Arundal

Eeyore daily said:


> I still need around 15 more shell patterns. Actually spent the gems on Bruce but now regret it so I don't think I'll waste them on Hank.



I found Bruce helped a lot which makes me think Hank won’t. Lol


----------



## mikegood2

After you finish the initial Squirt/Crush 4 hour quest you get Crush’s Coaster. It costs 10,000 EC and takes 8 hours to build.


----------



## Arundal

Welcoming Squirt, but probably won’t start Crush’s Coaster until the morning unless I have a restless night.


----------



## hopemax

Only need 2 more tokens in IOS, but I still need 21 shell patterns in my Windows game. Just can't check in more than about 2-3 times.


----------



## mikegood2

Once Crush’s Coaster finishes getting built a number of things happen:

3 Quests Pop-Up_ (1 event and 2 side quests):_

*Surfs Up* (Event) - Squirt and Crush - 6 hours
*Mates Help Mates* (Side) - Bruce - 4 hours
*Go with the Flow* (Side) - Crush - 6 hours

*Crushes Coaster* has an 8 hour job that gives out Squirt’s Ear Hats. When enhanced to level 2 it adds Shell Path which I’m guessing is for Dory?

How do level 2 for enhancement you ask? We get *ANOTHER* exciting *$3.99* offer to help Enhance Crush’s Coaster to level 2. It’s the same as the Seas offer except they removed the 2 Radiant Chest. Obviously listening to all the players who felt the Sea’s offer was just to generous.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Two more patterns so hopefully I can start welcoming Squirt sometime after work today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Still need 5 more shells for Squirt ... oh well, get what I get this event, not too worried about it but does feel like taking forever to get 35 shells


----------



## mikegood2

After completing Squirt and Crush Surfs Up event quest you get a Nemo Quest, Find Purple Shells for Dory. It requires Nemo to be level 5, mines 4, so I’m currently leveling him up to 5 and will have the time when he finishes. Also, I’m guessing that is the final event quest until we can welcome Dory in 2 days.

*EDIT*: The quest is 2 hours.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

mikegood2 said:


> After completing Squirt and Crush Surfs Up event quest you get a Nemo Quest, Find Purple Shells for Dory. It requires Nemo to be level 5, mines 4, so I’m currently leveling him up to 5 and will have the time when he finishes. Also, I’m guessing that is the final event quest until we can welcome Dory in 2 days.
> 
> *EDIT*: The quest is 2 hours.


Actually the last quest before getting the "welcome Dory" prompt was a 12-hour one with Crush. You should be getting to that one soon!


----------



## Lindz101

Found this for anyone interested:

Week Two (8/16-8/22)

Welcome Squirt, 2h
Crush (lvl 4) + Squirt (lvl 1), 4h
Build Crush's Coaster, 8h (requires Nemo lvl 4 + 10000 EC)
Crush (lvl 4) + Squirt (lvl 2), 6h
Nemo, 2h (lvl 5)
Squirt, 4h (lvl 3)
Crush, 12h (lvl 5)
Welcome Dory (unlocks Fri 8/23)
Week Three/Four (8/23-9/3)

Welcome Dory, 4h
Dory (lvl 1) + Nemo (lvl 5), 6h
Build the FN Submarine Voyage, 8h (requires Dory lvl 2 + 14000 EC)
Dory, 8h (lvl 2)
Try to Free Marlin, x8--Crush (lvl 6) 6h/Squirt (lvl 4) 4h/Bruce (lvl ?) 2h?
Crush (lvl 6) + Squirt (lvl 4), 6h AND Dory (lvl 2) + Nemo (lvl 5), 8h
Free Marlin, x10--Nemo (lvl 6) 8h/Dory (lvl 3) 4h/Hank (lvl ?) 2h?
Welcome Marlin, 8h
Nemo (lvl 6) + Marlin (lvl 1), 4h
Nemo (lvl 6) + Marlin (lvl 2), 6h
Marlin (lvl 3) + Dory (lvl 3), 12h
THE END!


----------



## jeremy1002

Can someone please tell me how many of these freaking enchantment-enabling tokens (beach balls, pirate flags, etc) there are to collect?


----------



## McCoy

jeremy1002 said:


> Can someone please tell me how many of these freaking enchantment-enabling tokens (beach balls, pirate flags, etc) there are to collect?


I think it changes depending on if you have enhanced any attractions, of which I have done only one or two total I think, but I have:
Balloons: 1,581
Beach balls: 1,250
Pirate flags: 750
Wall-E things: not sure, can't view them to my knowledge

Around the last update it finally stopped prompting me to re-start collecting them every other time I logged in like it had for weeks previous, so as far as I know I am 'full' on each of those items for now.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I think it changes depending on if you have enhanced any attractions, of which I have done only one or two total I think, but I have:
> Balloons: 1,581
> Beach balls: 1,250
> Pirate flags: 750
> Wall-E things: not sure, can't view them to my knowledge
> 
> Around the last update it finally stopped prompting me to re-start collecting them every other time I logged in like it had for weeks previous, so as far as I know I am 'full' on each of those items for now.





jeremy1002 said:


> Can someone please tell me how many of these freaking enchantment-enabling tokens (beach balls, pirate flags, etc) there are to collect?


Not sure why anyone's bothering to do this.  Even if you enchant one building, you'll still have to wait to build up the other required items.  Scrolls aren't something we can stock up on.   I gave up on wasting time collecting the common tokens and will only try for them as I need them.  For now, I keep those characters at home.  Because I'm NOT going to spend time collecting nearly 1600 balloons.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, finally got the last shell and welcomed Squirt yesterday evening and was able to do the 4-hour task overnight.  Currently bulding Crush's Coaster





Lindz101 said:


> Found this for anyone interested:
> 
> Week Two (8/16-8/22)
> 
> Welcome Squirt, 2h
> Crush (lvl 4) + Squirt (lvl 1), 4h
> Build Crush's Coaster, 8h (requires Nemo lvl 4 + 10000 EC)
> Crush (lvl 4) + Squirt (lvl 2), 6h
> *Nemo, 2h (lvl 5)*
> Squirt, 4h (lvl 3)
> Crush, 12h (lvl 5)
> Welcome Dory (unlocks Fri 8/23)
> Week Three/Four (8/23-9/3)
> 
> Welcome Dory, 4h
> Dory (lvl 1) + Nemo (lvl 5), 6h
> Build the FN Submarine Voyage, 8h (requires Dory lvl 2 + 14000 EC)
> Dory, 8h (lvl 2)
> Try to Free Marlin, x8--Crush (lvl 6) 6h/Squirt (lvl 4) 4h/Bruce (lvl ?) 2h?
> Crush (lvl 6) + Squirt (lvl 4), 6h AND Dory (lvl 2) + Nemo (lvl 5), 8h
> Free Marlin, x10--Nemo (lvl 6) 8h/Dory (lvl 3) 4h/Hank (lvl ?) 2h?
> Welcome Marlin, 8h
> Nemo (lvl 6) + Marlin (lvl 1), 4h
> Nemo (lvl 6) + Marlin (lvl 2), 6h
> Marlin (lvl 3) + Dory (lvl 3), 12h
> THE END!




thanks for posting this - good to know I need to level up Nemo to 5


----------



## Hoodie

Waiting for Squirt's ears to level him up.  Just poking along.  Will probably get the welcome Dory task right before she opens. I have enough gems for Hank, just trying to decide whether I get him or not.


----------



## Sabres431

Just started welcoming Squirt.  I started about 2 days behind on him so I'm trying to get caught up before Dory.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I am on my third cycle though to get the last wat token to level Squirt up to 2 so he can do that mission with Crush. So that will probably not happen until after work at the earliest unless I take a late lunch. We'll see. I likely will get Hank, I have plenty of gems and lots of people to level up to replenish those gems.


----------



## mara512

Welcomed Squirt overnight now I am building Crush’s Coaster.  
Would have been nice to hit build before I went to bed but oh well is what it is.


----------



## Sabres431

mara512 said:


> Welcomed Squirt overnight now I am building Crush’s Coaster.
> Would have been nice to hit build before I went to bed but oh well is what it is.



I managed to build the coaster overnight.  I'm doing the 4 hour Squirt task, and then it looks like a 12 hour Crush before I can start on Dory.


----------



## Arundal

Sabres431 said:


> I managed to build the coaster overnight.  I'm doing the 4 hour Squirt task, and then it looks like a 12 hour Crush before I can start on Dory.



I just got to the Welcome Dory after the 12 hour was finished when I got up this morning.


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> I just got to the Welcome Dory after the 12 hour was finished when I got up this morning.


Good timing.  I just started the 12 hour quest.  Such a pity.  About a day behind now I guess.  Oh well. All in for the end phase!


----------



## Eeyore daily

I just got squirt this morning so after hitting the time wall I feel behind again. Really annoying drop rate especially after logging in almost every two hours.


----------



## Arundal

Eeyore daily said:


> I just got squirt this morning so after hitting the time wall I feel behind again. Really annoying drop rate especially after logging in almost every two hours.



Squirt was very slow to collect for unless you paid them money so you are doing just fine!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Used gems to get Hank and in not shocking counterintuitive stupidity, despite listing as helping with Dory, he has multiple token drop conflicts for her tokens. Getting Hank could potentially make it take longer to Welcome Dory than without him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hank is available now - 300 gems or $5.99 for the bundle for him and items to level him up 

... guess I will not be getting hank


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> Used gems to get Hank and in not shocking counterintuitive stupidity, despite listing as helping with Dory, he has multiple token drop conflicts for her tokens. Getting Hank could potentially make it take longer to Welcome Dory than without him.



I went ahead and got Hank as well big keep in mind he only needs 2 of each token just leave him at 1 for now. Should not take much longer.


----------



## hopemax

So, so far behind.  In Windows, I still need 4 more Shell patterns to even Welcome Squirt.  In IOS, I am waiting for an ear hat to level Squirt to 3 so I can do the next task. I've never not been at the next "Welcome Character" point when the next part unlocked before.  But with family obligations, I am really limited to checking 3 times per day on my laptop, and only a little bit more on my phone.  With the long tasks, it just isn't working out.  And I haven't been able to do the mini challenges, so I can't get Nemo Relics. Vicious cycle to anyone who doesn't spend money.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> So, so far behind.  In Windows, I still need 4 more Shell patterns to even Welcome Squirt.  In IOS, I am waiting for an ear hat to level Squirt to 3 so I can do the next task. I've never not been at the next "Welcome Character" point when the next part unlocked before.  But with family obligations, I am really limited to checking 3 times per day on my laptop, and only a little bit more on my phone.  With the long tasks, it just isn't working out.  And I haven't been able to do the mini challenges, so I can't get Nemo Relics. Vicious cycle to anyone who doesn't spend money.



I use IOS as my main one but have one on Windows but only get what I get there. Look in on it 2-3 times a day only so just have thru Crush. Probably won’t even get welcome for Squirt. Lol so good work Have gotten all so far on IOS


----------



## CO_DisFan

I think this is the event where the 'teach' us that we should buy bundles and/or use gems for the Radiant Chests. In all previous events, I've always hit the character walls 1-3 days before the character is available. On this event, I'm currently half way through the final 12-hour quest before welcoming Dory. All because I refuse to cave to either of the methods to enhance the Nemo attractions.

Speaking of which...I know there has been some evidence in the past couple of events that the delayed-start approach to tapper events no longer works as well but it really hosed me this time. I started the clam tapper one day late and after collecting my first 10 clams, I was on a board where the top 50 all had 50 clams already. Ended up in 3,000+ place and no Radiant Chest.


----------



## McCoy

Does anyone know if any of the stupid enchantment things actually help at all, other than the Nemo ones for the event? I'm still working on Huey, Dewey, Louie, three hyenas, and Rajah, but have no idea if any of the Mickey & Friends or Toy Story building enchantments would help at all. I've got a thousand buildings flashing at me but clueless if any of them are worth it.


----------



## JamesGarvey

McCoy said:


> Does anyone know if any of the stupid enchantment things actually help at all, other than the Nemo ones for the event? I'm still working on Huey, Dewey, Louie, three hyenas, and Rajah, but have no idea if any of the Mickey & Friends or Toy Story building enchantments would help at all. I've got a thousand buildings flashing at me but clueless if any of them are worth it.



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hbOaR-2IJnVChYxHDQvlJaOHBNQMsUT6yIqPImFgmG0


----------



## McCoy

JamesGarvey said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hbOaR-2IJnVChYxHDQvlJaOHBNQMsUT6yIqPImFgmG0


So as far as I see Daisy Diner at level 3 is the only stupid enchantment useful at all. What a waste.


----------



## Arundal

CO_DisFan said:


> I think this is the event where the 'teach' us that we should buy bundles and/or use gems for the Radiant Chests. In all previous events, I've always hit the character walls 1-3 days before the character is available. On this event, I'm currently half way through the final 12-hour quest before welcoming Dory. All because I refuse to cave to either of the methods to enhance the Nemo attractions.
> 
> Speaking of which...I know there has been some evidence in the past couple of events that the delayed-start approach to tapper events no longer works as well but it really hosed me this time. I started the clam tapper one day late and after collecting my first 10 clams, I was on a board where the top 50 all had 50 clams already. Ended up in 3,000+ place and no Radiant Chest.



I refuse to give them money for an event. I will get what I get. I also think they adjusted the mini events and you get randomly added to lists and waiting does not help. I rarely wait any way but think they adjusted for that.


----------



## SunDial

Got lucky with sending the characters out on the right task last night for Dory items and didn't collect until after her availability opened up.      At 3 and 2 now.


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> Got lucky with sending the characters out on the right task last night for Dory items and didn't collect until after her availability opened up.      At 3 and 2 now.



I have 0/13 Shell Paths and 2/13 hats


----------



## figment_jii

McCoy said:


> I think it changes depending on if you have enhanced any attractions, of which I have done only one or two total I think, but I have:
> Balloons: 1,581
> Beach balls: 1,250
> Pirate flags: 750
> Wall-E things: not sure, can't view them to my knowledge
> 
> Around the last update it finally stopped prompting me to re-start collecting them every other time I logged in like it had for weeks previous, so as far as I know I am 'full' on each of those items for now.


I've enhanced the Fun Wheel and twice enhanced Star Adventurer (the one that drops Forky, Ducky, and Bunny tokens).   The only "common" token that is done for me are the balloons.
Ballons: 1,620 (done)

Otherwise, I'm still collecting common pirate flag (663), wall-e leafs (253), and Pixar balls (1,528, but also still need them for the Toy Story 4 characters) tokens.  I agree that's it not really worth trying to collect the tokens, but for the most part those characters aren't doing anything else, so might as well have them do something.

I'm about a day behind on the event as well; I got hung up needing to level Squirt up to 3 before proceeding with his last quest.  Once that one finishes, I can start Crush's 12 hour quest and then finally begin collecting stuff for Dory.


----------



## McCoy

figment_jii said:


> I've enhanced the Fun Wheel and twice enhanced Star Adventurer (the one that drops Forky, Ducky, and Bunny tokens).   The only "common" token that is done for me are the balloons.
> Ballons: 1,620 (done)
> 
> Otherwise, I'm still collecting common pirate flag (663), wall-e leafs (253), and Pixar balls (1,528, but also still need them for the Toy Story 4 characters) tokens.  I agree that's it not really worth trying to collect the tokens, but for the most part those characters aren't doing anything else, so might as well have them do something.
> 
> I'm about a day behind on the event as well; I got hung up needing to level Squirt up to 3 before proceeding with his last quest.  Once that one finishes, I can start Crush's 12 hour quest and then finally begin collecting stuff for Dory.


I don't even know what I have enhanced, I think I just did whatever cleared out the task and not much else, so the numbers could vary depending what anyone has done.  Otherwise, it just annoyed me having whichever characters displaying as 'drops tokens' or whatever in the list, so I just had them out collecting to stop seeing that. I absolutely despise this new aspect of the game.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Agreed on the random placement. I was in WDW for the Galaxy’s Edge preview and didn’t start the last tapper event til late at night. My entire leader board 1-50 were at 50 to my 10.


----------



## mikegood2

A few little annoyances that I’d like to see changed to improve the game experience:

Get rid of *ALL JOBS* that require 2 characters even if it means they increase the jobs time.

Give us a character tab that places *ALL* characters and *ONLY* the characters that are not finished leveling and place it at the top. This would let us level characters and check what items we need to level characters much easier.

Won’t go on an attraction enhancement rant (get rid of it   ), but there are a few improvements that would make the experience better. Ideally give us a an on/off button that would Remove all the enhancement building icons and annoying characters who collect said items if we have no interest in them. Since that likely to never happen or require a lot of work to implement, how about some easier solutions? What if they changed Drop’s token icons to a different color (red) for enhancement *ONLY* items? So right now I have 26 blue Drop tokens icons in my visiting home screen. 24 of them ONLY COLLECT enhancement items, so if 24/26 icons were read I’d know I can ignore them.


----------



## Arundal

So far collecting for Dora has not been bad. I am at 5/13 for both tokens after collecting this morning. Not getting any hats for Hank so far but would rather get Dora’s anyway.


----------



## SunDial

Arundal said:


> So far collecting for Dora has not been bad. I am at 5/13 for both tokens after collecting this morning. Not getting any hats for Hank so far but would rather get Dora’s anyway.



I agree.   I am at 6 and 6.


----------



## Arundal

I guess I just don’t get the Trophy mini game. I never do well. But on my Windows game that I don’t play much, the leader there has 200 plus Trophy’s in the 2.5 hours of the mini game. How do you do that. My IOS game leader has like 15.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> I guess I just don’t get the Trophy mini game. I never do well. But on my Windows game that I don’t play much, the leader there has 200 plus Trophy’s in the 2.5 hours of the mini game. How do you do that. My IOS game leader has like 15.



I have no idea, I'm not really even trying. I used to get around 20 trophies when I would have Merlin collect. Now I'm getting closer to 5. I haven't put away THAT many attractions. I have no idea where everyone else is getting so many.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> I have no idea, I'm not really even trying. I used to get around 20 trophies when I would have Merlin collect. Now I'm getting closer to 5. I haven't put away THAT many attractions. I have no idea where everyone else is getting so many.


Me neither


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> A few little annoyances that I’d like to see changed to improve the game experience:
> 
> Get rid of *ALL JOBS* that require 2 characters even if it means they increase the jobs time.
> 
> Give us a character tab that places *ALL* characters and *ONLY* the characters that are not finished leveling and place it at the top. This would let us level characters and check what items we need to level characters much easier.
> 
> Won’t go on an attraction enhancement rant (get rid of it   ), but there are a few improvements that would make the experience better. Ideally give us a an on/off button that would Remove all the enhancement building icons and annoying characters who collect said items if we have no interest in them. Since that likely to never happen or require a lot of work to implement, how about some easier solutions? What if they changed Drop’s token icons to a different color (red) for enhancement *ONLY* items? So right now I have 26 blue Drop tokens icons in my visiting home screen. 24 of them ONLY COLLECT enhancement items, so if 24/26 icons were read I’d know I can ignore them.


Agree on all points 100%!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

They nerfed the list of attractions dropping trophies, now it’s just 6 and half of them are premium.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just need 1 final set of Dory ears and am 0-6 on my last 2 rounds on collecting.


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> Just need 1 final set of Dory ears and am 0-6 on my last 2 rounds on collecting.


Drops seem to have slowed down in last 12 hours or so.

Edit: I am at 10/13 and 11/13 for her tokens. So today sometime.


----------



## SunDial

JamesGarvey said:


> Just need 1 final set of Dory ears and am 0-6 on my last 2 rounds on collecting.



I also need just one more ear


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just started welcoming Dory


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> So far collecting for _Dora_ has not been bad. I am at 5/13 for both tokens after collecting this morning. Not getting any hats for Hank so far but would rather get _Dora’s_ anyway.


----------



## SunDial

I am also welcoming Dory.


----------



## mara512

I only have 3 of each token.  Not doing so well on Dory’s tokens.


----------



## hopemax

On our way home, last night in a hotel.  In my Windows game, timing is going to work out that I can send Crush out on his 12 hr task before we leave the hotel, and be ready to work on Dory when we get back to our house in the evening.  I had better drops for Squirt to get him to 3, so I didn't get hung up.  In IOS, I am collecting Dory items.  Drops only seem so-so, but with the limited check-ins, I wasn't prepared with my character upgrades and maxing out tokens, so I'm getting mostly Crush/Squirt ear hats instead of Dory ear hats.  I am at 7/13 and 3/13.


----------



## Arundal

Dory and Nemo have a 6 hour quest after Welcoming Dory.


----------



## SunDial

Arundal said:


> Dory and Nemo have a 6 hour quest after Welcoming Dory.



After that you get to build the Sub Voyager.


----------



## Arundal

I Welcomed Dory over night but now struggling to get 1 more hat to get her to level 2 so I can build the Sub Voyager.  Such is the roller coaster of Disney Magic Game. Lol


----------



## SunDial

Has it been posted on what the characters need to be for the end sequences?  I currently have
Nemo - 6
Dory - 2
Hank - 2
Crush - 5
Squirt - 4
Bruce - 2


----------



## JamesGarvey

Once you finish sub voyage, Dory has an 8 hour quest task.

My current levels:
Nemo - 6 (ready to level)
Dory - 3
Hank - 2
Crush - 6 (ready to level)
Squirt - 3 (ready to level)
Bruce - 4


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> Has it been posted on what the characters need to be for the end sequences?  I currently have
> Nemo - 6
> Dory - 2
> Hank - 2
> Crush - 5
> Squirt - 4
> Bruce - 2



Posted potential levels were:

Nemo - 6
Crush - 6
Squirt - 4
Marlin - 3
Dory - 3
Bruce/Hank - ?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dory collecting has been slow going, expecially the shells - only at 4/13 of those and 7/13 for the ear hats


----------



## JamesGarvey

After Dory’s 8hr quest, there’s a mini battle, 8 rounds, Squirt & Bruce’s tasks are 4hrs, Crush’s is 6.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I'm at a whopping 3/13 and 1/13 for collecting Dory. I sent all the characters out to collect for her tokens last night and got nothing. Really annoying drop rate for such a little amount of time.


----------



## Arundal

Eeyore daily said:


> I'm at a whopping 3/13 and 1/13 for collecting Dory. I sent all the characters out to collect for her tokens last night and got nothing. Really annoying drop rate for such a little amount of time.


I found the same thing for about 24 hours got nothing and the next day improved. I hope it does the same for you.


----------



## mikegood2

Just started to build Nemo’s Submarine Voyage (6 hours). Is it just me or have they gotten stingier and stingier with EC each event? I bought the Nemo float on the second day, which gives me an extra 900-1350 EC every day, and am now down to 1K EC. While I may not be logging in as often as I use to in events, I’m still close to being on pace with most of the “quicker” players and ahead of many others, so I feel like my EC should be considerably higher. I just don’t know how players who didn’t spend gems, or cash, on the Float will be able to complete everything? It’s gotten to the point that unless you log in every hour or two, you have to pay if you want to complete the event.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Events are 100% the reason I horde gems in between. I still have 2900 gems worth of premium characters I’ve passed on so far because that’s about 5 events worth of 2 event premium characters that in turn enable unlocking all characters in the event. Plus based on where I am in game, I’ve maxed out all the characters they assist with except Scrooge with the nephews. So Bruce/Hank are a far better use of gems than say, Captain Hook.


----------



## JamesGarvey

After the mini-battle there is a 2 part quest task: Nemo + Dory is 8hr, Crush + Squirt is 6hr


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> After Dory’s 8hr quest, there’s a mini battle, 8 rounds, Squirt & Bruce’s tasks are 4hrs, Crush’s is 6.



Just started Dory’s 8 hour quest so I I’ll be able to start the mini battles you listed above before I go to bed.

Now for the 8 rounds your talking about 8 mini battles that need to be complete in total right? Also, Do Squirt and Bruce have a 4 hour mission together, or do they both have 2 individual tasks?



Arundal said:


> Posted potential levels were:
> 
> Nemo - 6
> Crush - 6
> Squirt - 4
> Marlin - 3
> Dory - 3
> Bruce/Hank - ?



So to be on the safe side it’s probably a good idea to have the characters at the levels you listed above before Marlin's available, right? Other than Marlin (of course) I’ve already got one at those levels and the others are ready to leveled to them. Thinking I should level them all up to those levels before my 8 hour Dory quest ends. Then I have 2 plus days to try collecting all there items so they don’t interfere with Marlin.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Just started Dory’s 8 hour quest so I I’ll be able to start the mini battles you listed above before I go to bed.
> 
> Now for the 8 rounds your talking about 8 mini battles that need to be complete in total right? Also, Do Squirt and Bruce have a 4 hour mission together, or do they both have 2 individual tasks?
> 
> 
> 
> So to be on the safe side it’s probably a good idea to have the characters at the levels you listed above before Marlin's available, right? Other than Marlin (of course) I’ve already got one at those levels and the others are ready to leveled to them. Thinking I should level them all up to those levels before my 8 hour Dory quest ends. Then I have 2 plus days to try collecting all there items so they don’t interfere with Marlin.



I think yes. Before getting Marlin welcomed. So before finally battle to free Marlin. Just rewatched the movie Finding Nemo and should be freeing Nemo and Dory to me lol. But may be from the Finding Dory movie instead and I have not seen that.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> Just started Dory’s 8 hour quest so I I’ll be able to start the mini battles you listed above before I go to bed.
> 
> Now for the 8 rounds your talking about 8 mini battles that need to be complete in total right? Also, Do Squirt and Bruce have a 4 hour mission together, or do they both have 2 individual tasks?



Crush (6hr), squirt (4hr) and Bruce (4hr) all have individual tasks. Do any combination of them a total of 8 times (so potentially could be done in as little as 12hrs) and you progress the story.



Arundal said:


> I think yes. Before getting Marlin welcomed. So before finally battle to free Marlin. Just rewatched the movie Finding Nemo and should be freeing Nemo and Dory to me lol. But may be from the Finding Dory movie instead and I have not seen that.



The event is literally called “Finding Marlin”


----------



## 10CJ

Has anyone started the crab tapper yet? Anything worth playing for?


----------



## JamesGarvey

1-50
500 EC, Ruby chest, 6 common blue prints
51-300
450 EC, Ruby chest, 6 common blue prints
301-500
350 EC, Ruby chest, 4 common blue prints
501-1000
300 EC, 4 common blue prints
1001-2000
200 EC, 2 common blue prints
2001-5000
100 EC, 2 common blue prints
5001-9500
100 EC
9501-10000
50 EC


----------



## JamesGarvey

After the joint tasks, another battle, 10 rounds, this one with Nemo (8hr), Dory (4hr) and Hank (4hr).

The next and only thing left in the event goals is Welcome Marlin, so I think it time walls after this.


----------



## Megabear2

JamesGarvey said:


> After the joint tasks, another battle, 10 rounds, this one with Nemo (8hr), Dory (4hr) and Hank (4hr).
> 
> The next and only thing left in the event goals is Welcome Marlin, so I think it time walls after this.


What level does Hank have to be to battle please?


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Megabear2 said:


> What level does Hank have to be to battle please?


I have Hank at level 3 and he's able to battle.  Not sure if he still would have worked at a lower level, though.


----------



## goingthedistance

I have Hank at L2 (ready for 3) and can use in the battle.  Also Dory L3, Nemo L6 (ready for 7) in the battle.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Since i'll hit the time wall at 8pm tonight, I decided to take inventory of where I stand:

EC: 16,250 (thinking Marlin will cost 15k)
Nemo:  Level 6 (ready for 7)
Dory: Level 4 (need 4 shells and 6 hats)
Hank: Level 2 (need 1 hat)
Crush: Level 6 (ready for 7)
Squirt: Level 4 (need 3 shells)
Bruce: Level 4 (ready for 5)

Dont think I'll need or want to level anyone the rest of the event. Hope to get those remaining tokens before Marlin unlocks to prevent potential conflicts. Once he's welcomed, just grind EC for the gem conversion

Other characters:
Maui: leveling to 10 now
Hei Hei: 9, ready for 10, will wait til after the event since he has an Event task
Gramma Tala: 9, ready for 10, sending her once Maui is finished

Huey: 8
Dewey: 8
Louie: 6

Bunny: 9

Shenzi: 7
Banzai: 9
Ed: 9

Rajah: 8

Premium Characters left to buy:
Scrooge
Forky
Lady Tremaine
Captain Hook
Davy Jones
The Ringmaster

Currently Locked Out Characters:
Syndrome
Oogie Boogie
Sven
Cri-kee
Grumpy

Premium Attractions left to buy:
Slinky Dog Dash

Elixir Attractions left to buy:
Davy Jones' Organ (shameful proofreading on this attractions name)
Toy Story Mania
Carousel of Progress


----------



## mikegood2

Is it wrong to wish for a slow and painful death for the interns who created the crabs  ?

I swear all of them are not always there! Have to restart the app sometime just to find the last one or two and half of the time I find them right in the open in an area I know for a fact they were not in.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Their spawn is definitely inconsistent. I've pulled all attractions that dont drop tokens or have a task associated with them and finding them all is still a pain.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

I haven't played in over a week and haven't missed it.  I've linked my progress to my Google Play profile. Would I be able to regain my progress if I delete the app and then reinstall it at a later date? 

Thanks for the info and help.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Since i'll hit the time wall at 8pm tonight, I decided to take inventory of where I stand:
> 
> EC: 16,250 (thinking Marlin will cost 15k)
> Nemo:  Level 6 (ready for 7)
> Dory: Level 4 (need 4 shells and 6 hats)
> Hank: Level 2 (need 1 hat)
> Crush: Level 6 (ready for 7)
> Squirt: Level 4 (need 3 shells)
> Bruce: Level 4 (ready for 5)
> 
> Dont think I'll need or want to level anyone the rest of the event. Hope to get those remaining tokens before Marlin unlocks to prevent potential conflicts. Once he's welcomed, just grind EC for the gem conversion
> 
> Other characters:
> Maui: leveling to 10 now
> Hei Hei: 9, ready for 10, will wait til after the event since he has an Event task
> Gramma Tala: 9, ready for 10, sending her once Maui is finished
> 
> Huey: 8
> Dewey: 8
> Louie: 6
> 
> Bunny: 9
> 
> Shenzi: 7
> Banzai: 9
> Ed: 9
> 
> Rajah: 8
> 
> Premium Characters left to buy:
> Scrooge
> Forky
> Lady Tremaine
> Captain Hook
> Davy Jones
> The Ringmaster
> 
> Currently Locked Out Characters:
> Syndrome
> Oogie Boogie
> Sven
> Cri-kee
> Grumpy
> 
> Premium Attractions left to buy:
> Slinky Dog Dash
> 
> Elixir Attractions left to buy:
> Davy Jones' Organ (shameful proofreading on this attractions name)
> Toy Story Mania
> Carousel of Progress



How the   do you have 16K EC? Nemo’s Sub Voyage wiped me out and just got back to 3K. btw I don’t mean that as a complaint that you have 16K EC, congrats on that, just surprised you have over 5x more than I do.

3000 EC
208 of tokens we get from Seagulls

*Nemo* - 6
*Dory* - 3
*Hank* - 3 
*Crush* - 6
*Squirt* - 4
*Bruce* - 5

*Hei Hei*- Ready for MAX
*Grama Tala *- MAXING right now 
*Pui *- Ready for MAX

*Huey *- Ready for MAX
*Dewey* - 8
*Louie*- 6

*Shenzi*- 7
*Banzai*- Ready for MAX

*Rajah *- 8


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> How the   do you have 16K EC? Nemo’s Sub Voyage wiped me out and just got back to 3K. btw I don’t mean that as a complaint that you have 16K EC, congrats on that, just surprised you have over 5x more than I do.
> 
> 3000 EC
> 208 of tokens we get from Seagulls
> 
> *Nemo* - 6
> *Dory* - 3
> *Hank* - 3
> *Crush* - 6
> *Squirt* - 4
> *Bruce* - 5
> 
> *Hei Hei*- Ready for MAX
> *Grama Tala *- MAXING right now
> *Pui *- Ready for MAX
> 
> *Huey *- Ready for MAX
> *Dewey* - 8
> *Louie*- 6
> 
> *Shenzi*- 7
> *Banzai*- Ready for MAX
> 
> *Rajah *- 8



I have not hit window yet, they are on their 6 and 8 hour quests after completing first fight, mine are leveled about the same and I also have 16 k in EC.  Bruce is at 4 ready for 5.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I have not hit window yet, they are on their 6 and 8 hour quests after completing first fight, mine are leveled about the same and I also have 16 k in EC.  Bruce is at 4 ready for 5.



Thanks! I just finished the first batch of battles and just started the 6 and 8 hour quests that your on. Hope my previous post didn’t come across as me questioning what @JamesGarvey  had for EC, I wasn’t, I was just surprised it was that much more than mine was. Don’t think It woulda caught my attention if it was 3x more than mine, but the 5x more caught me off guard. Also, if I didn’t buy the float, I did, the differential wouldn’t have surprised me at all.

As far as this event goes, I have been playing more casual for this one than usual and checking in less than usual, but feel my progress is probably farther along than it should be.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks! I just finished the first batch of battles and just started the 6 and 8 hour quests that your on. Hope my previous post didn’t come across as me questioning what @JamesGarvey  had for EC, I wasn’t, I was just surprised it was that much more than mine was. Don’t think It woulda caught my attention if it was 3x more than mine, but the 5x more caught me off guard. Also, if I didn’t buy the float, I did, the differential wouldn’t have surprised me at all.
> 
> As far as this event goes, I have been playing more casual for this one than usual and checking in less than usual, but feel my progress is probably farther along than it should be.



I got the float with gems at the very start and playing more then casually but not like many. I sleep and don’t set alarms just look whenever I think about it.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Battle finished, time walled til it’s time to welcome Marlin.


----------



## KPach525

Well guys, sadly I think I’m done, but not on my terms. Yesterday my phone had to be replaced, and long story short after restoring I briefly had my game, then quickly lost everything. Email sent to gameloft, but I’m not very optimistic. Odds are I’ll still peek in occasionally for snarky laughs and what the new complaint is. But otherwise, I’ll miss you all, def made the new ‘improvements’ somewhat bearable. Good luck with the interns, and I hope you can all still continue to find some enjoyment in the game.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> How the   do you have 16K EC? Nemo’s Sub Voyage wiped me out and just got back to 3K. btw I don’t mean that as a complaint that you have 16K EC, congrats on that, just surprised you have over 5x more than I do.
> 
> 3000 EC
> 208 of tokens we get from Seagulls
> 
> *Nemo* - 6
> *Dory* - 3
> *Hank* - 3
> *Crush* - 6
> *Squirt* - 4
> *Bruce* - 5
> 
> *Hei Hei*- Ready for MAX
> *Grama Tala *- MAXING right now
> *Pui *- Ready for MAX
> 
> *Huey *- Ready for MAX
> *Dewey* - 8
> *Louie*- 6
> 
> *Shenzi*- 7
> *Banzai*- Ready for MAX
> 
> *Rajah *- 8



 we are similar on the character levels except I don't have Bruce at 5 my Bruce is at 3.   A day later but I'm sitting on 21K EC.


----------



## mikegood2

SunDial said:


> we are similar on the character levels except I don't have Bruce at 5 my Bruce is at 3.   A day later but I'm sitting on 21K EC.



Well I’m back up to 9.5K EC so I’m recovering it fairly quickly. While I didn’t play much last weekend, I must have played less than I thought.  Also must have been progressing better than I usually do based on my EC totals. 

So has this thread been more dead for an event than this one? Really looks and feels that way to me. While I know a number of people have quit playing I think a large number of the regular players whoare still playing, have lost interest in discussing it here?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Well I’m back up to 9.5K EC so I’m recovering it fairly quickly. While I didn’t play much last weekend, I must have played less than I thought.  Also must have been progressing better than I usually do based on my EC totals.
> 
> So has this thread been more dead for an event than this one? Really looks and feels that way to me. While I know a number of people have quit playing I think a large number of the regular players whoare still playing, have lost interest in discussing it here?



Been unusually quiet especially Supernova. LOL


----------



## galaxygirl76

Waiting for Dory to get two eat hats so I can level her to be able to put the building down, haven't received any in two cycles. Made my peace with once again not getting the final character. Squirt and especially Dory took a lot of time to collect, even with happiness in escatic. Oh well, it's what it is at this point. Getting used to it.


----------



## SunDial

Arundal said:


> Been unusually quiet especially Supernova. LOL



Yes he has been rather quiet.    Maybe he and the interns are brainstorming ideas for the next few events. 

I am hoping to see if I can get Merlin.   Hurricane Dorian is going to put a huge dent in playing the game for the next few days.   This mornings update track of moving it a little more south has it going right over me.  I am in West Palm Beach a few miles from the coast line


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> Yes he has been rather quiet.    Maybe he and the interns are brainstorming ideas for the next few events.
> 
> I am hoping to see if I can get Merlin.   Hurricane Dorian is going to put a huge dent in playing the game for the next few days.   This mornings update track of moving it a little more south has it going right over me.  I am in West Palm Beach a few miles from the coast line
> 
> View attachment 431039


Wish you luck down there, I live near just North of Orlando and not looking forward to hurricane as I went thru Irma. That is when I started playing this game. Lol


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Well I’m back up to 9.5K EC so I’m recovering it fairly quickly. While I didn’t play much last weekend, I must have played less than I thought.  Also must have been progressing better than I usually do based on my EC totals.
> 
> So has this thread been more dead for an event than this one? Really looks and feels that way to me. While I know a number of people have quit playing I think a large number of the regular players whoare still playing, have lost interest in discussing it here?



My two trips, back-to-back have really done me in.  I'm still working on Welcoming Dory in my Windows game (need 1 shell path, 4 ear hats).  So my goal there is to get the last attraction, Marlin is impossible.  In IOS, I am also starting to think Marlin is impossible.  I had a difficult time getting Squirt to 2, and a worse time getting Dory to 2.  I think it took 36 hours to get the last Shell Path I needed (this is 36 hours AFTER I had the rest of the tokens needed), and this was after I was home and able to check-in.  It just wouldn't drop.  So anyway, I'm way behind now.  I finished the first round of battles, and just started the joint tasks before I can do the 2nd round. 

This game is so pointless now.  Has anyone been able to collect the Nemo Relics without making a purchase?  I saw on Reddit how people were saying they could only get 4.


----------



## mikegood2

@SunDial @Arundal Stay safe!


----------



## Windwaker4444

SunDial said:


> Yes he has been rather quiet.    Maybe he and the interns are brainstorming ideas for the next few events.
> 
> I am hoping to see if I can get Merlin.   Hurricane Dorian is going to put a huge dent in playing the game for the next few days.   This mornings update track of moving it a little more south has it going right over me.  I am in West Palm Beach a few miles from the coast line
> 
> View attachment 431039


Be safe!! Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Anyone know how much Marlin is?  Event currency has been killing me.  My fault I guess for not playing as much (trying to squeeze the last ray of sun out of summer before classes start up again).  Before I knew it, I had the prompt to build the sub, and I didn't have the currency.  Can't even remember the last time that happened.  I'm on the joint 2 tasks before the last "battle" to unlock Marlin and i have $6008 in ec.  
Now it's a challenge!!! Think I'll be glued to my netbook this weekend trying to catch up.  I'll show those interns....I'll do it without buying a package!!!  This is Disney war...


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> Anyone know how much Marlin is?  Event currency has been killing me.  My fault I guess for not playing as much (trying to squeeze the last ray of sun out of summer before classes start up again).  Before I knew it, I had the prompt to build the sub, and I didn't have the currency.  Can't even remember the last time that happened.  I'm on the joint 2 tasks before the last "battle" to unlock Marlin and i have $6008 in ec.
> Now it's a challenge!!! Think I'll be glued to my netbook this weekend trying to catch up.  I'll show those interns....I'll do it without buying a package!!!  This is Disney war...



Marlin is 12,000 EC


----------



## goingthedistance

Or you can buy him for $9.99.  The package comes with enough tokens to level Marlin to 2.  What a bargain!!


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> My two trips, back-to-back have really done me in.  I'm still working on Welcoming Dory in my Windows game (need 1 shell path, 4 ear hats).  So my goal there is to get the last attraction, Marlin is impossible.  In IOS, I am also starting to think Marlin is impossible.  I had a difficult time getting Squirt to 2, and a worse time getting Dory to 2.  I think it took 36 hours to get the last Shell Path I needed (this is 36 hours AFTER I had the rest of the tokens needed), and this was after I was home and able to check-in.  It just wouldn't drop.  So anyway, I'm way behind now.  I finished the first round of battles, and just started the joint tasks before I can do the 2nd round.
> 
> This game is so pointless now.  Has anyone been able to collect the Nemo Relics without making a purchase?  I saw on Reddit how people were saying they could only get 4.



I think I officially made the decision that finishing Finding Nemo event is it for me this morning. Completely agree with you about the game being pointless now and at-least for me, attraction enhancements were the nails and the hammer and the Nemo Relics were the final swing of the hammer on the nail in the coffin. 

I was lucky enough to get my 6th Nemo Relic from the crate I won in the last crab tapper. Decided last night that I would use it on Nemo’s Submarine Voyage last night, but was unable to because I had characters doing tasks in that building. So waited for this morning, but made mistake of sending someone on a 2 hour job, so wasn’t able to start the enhancement until an hour ago. Was finally able start the enhancement and it will take 4 hours to complete! Seriously we have to wait 4   hours for the building to enhance? On top of that any Merlin task which takes place in that building, and it’s most of them, can’t start until the building is done! The game just isn’t worth the time, effort and frustration anymore and honestly it’s been that way for awhile.


----------



## Windwaker4444

goingthedistance said:


> Or you can buy him for $9.99.  The package comes with enough tokens to level Marlin to 2.  What a bargain!!


Ha ha ha....$9.99...ha ha ha....maybe if it was $9.98, but $9.99 is too rich for my blood.  Guess I'll do it the old fashioned way and grind my players to death. 

 I know I'm going to regret this....how many tokens to win that old daddy fish?  I'm hoping to be able to start on him by tomorrow.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> I think I officially made the decision that finishing Finding Nemo event is it for me this morning. Completely agree with you about the game being pointless now and at-least for me, attraction enhancements were the nails and the hammer and the Nemo Relics were the final swing of the hammer on the nail in the coffin.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get my 6th Nemo Relic from the crate I won in the last crab tapper. Decided last night that I would use it on Nemo’s Submarine Voyage last night, but was unable to because I had characters doing tasks in that building. So waited for this morning, but made mistake of sending someone on a 2 hour job, so wasn’t able to start the enhancement until an hour ago. Was finally able start the enhancement and it will take 4 hours to complete! Seriously we have to wait 4   hours for the building to enhance? On top of that any Merlin task which takes place in that building, and it’s most of them, can’t start until the building is done! The game just isn’t worth the time, effort and frustration anymore and honestly it’s been that way for awhile.


Oh no...it's like the movie "And then there were none."  The interns are taking us out one by one.


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> Ha ha ha....$9.99...ha ha ha....maybe if it was $9.98, but $9.99 is too rich for my blood.  Guess I'll do it the old fashioned way and grind my players to death.
> 
> I know I'm going to regret this....how many tokens to win that old daddy fish?  I'm hoping to be able to start on him by tomorrow.



6 hats
And think like 30 masks

12,000 EC

So slow not sure


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> Oh no...it's like the movie "And then there were none."  The interns are taking us out one by one.



The funny thing is until this morning I though I found a nice compromise that would let me continue playing, but just at a more casual pace. Even as much as I dislike the enhancements I was learning to deal with it, but the fact that the enhancements are not instantaneous was the final straw for me.   

Edit: 
Today I used:
Final nail in the coffin
The final straw

Any other cliches I should try to use in future posts.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Arundal said:


> 6 hats
> And think like 30 masks
> 
> 12,000 EC
> 
> So slow not sure


Eeek...better go get that case of Monster at Sams.  72 hours playathon at my house this weekend for anyone in Houston!!


----------



## ZellyB

mikegood2 said:


> The funny thing is until this morning I though I found a nice compromise that would let me continue playing, but just at a more casual pace. Even as much as I dislike the enhancements I was learning to deal with it, but the fact that the enhancements are not instantaneous was the final straw for me.
> 
> Edit:
> Final nail in the coffin
> The final straw
> 
> Any other cliches I should try to use in future posts.


Straw that broke the camel's back?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> The funny thing is until this morning I though I found a nice compromise that would let me continue playing, but just at a more casual pace. Even as much as I dislike the enhancements I was learning to deal with it, but the fact that the enhancements are not instantaneous was the final straw for me.


Really Mike?!? Out of everything they have thrown at us and we have prevailed (although a little crazier) , that is what broke you???  It's like those movies where someone drops their ice cream cone and goes berserk.  Hee hee hee.  We are here for you...there is a light at the end of the tunnel.  Every cloud has a silver lining.  It's always darkest before the dawn.  Shoot...that's all I got...  if I think of any more I'll send them your way.


----------



## Arundal

Windwaker4444 said:


> Eeek...better go get that case of Monster at Sams.  72 hours playathon at my house this weekend for anyone in Houston!!



I am going to play through the hurricane as long as power and cable last.


----------



## AJGolden1013

For those that have started...what does token collection for Nemo’s dad look like?


----------



## AJGolden1013

Windwaker4444 said:


> Eeek...better go get that case of Monster at Sams.  72 hours playathon at my house this weekend for anyone in Houston!!



I might come just to escape Dorian!  I'm not in the direct path, but you know... Still freaking out, as I'm prone to do. Damn anxiety!  I do have it under control when it comes to this game.  I think I'm gonna be done with this now though.  We'll see how it goes.  I just know, that it's getting to be too draining and I've got 3 vacations coming up where I won't be able to play at all, and since I am a character completionist, it's going to make me nuts!  I also don't have the income to pay for them, so.....perhaps I am done.  I hope I can still pop on here every so often and say hello to everyone.


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> For those that have started...what does token collection for Nemo’s dad look like?



6 hats
30 face masks
12,000 EC

Amount of masks rival Dory’s Shell  Path’s


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> For those that have started...what does token collection for Nemo’s dad look like?


For the 30 Masks if you don’t have Nemo’s Sub voyage enhanced, you can only collect with 2 characters. 

If you can enhance the attraction it looks like all Nemo characters can individually collect the mask and range from 4-8 hours.



(Is the ability to add a photo from you camera/film roll new?)


----------



## figment_jii

Without purchasing the premium characters (mainly Hank), I'm not sure it's even possible to get Marlin (I guess it's technically possible, but you'd need to be really efficient and _very _lucky).  Only Nemo (8 hour) and Dory (8 hour) can collect the ear hats without having enchanted one or more of the attractions.  Squirt (4 hour) and Crush (6 hour) can collect the goggles, but you need Bruce (6 hour task with Nemo) and/or building enchantments for other characters.  And as always, if any of your other Nemo characters need tokens there are some conflicts/overlaps.  They're really pushing the building enchantment hard this event...

P.Sherman Mask
Hank (2 hour) - overlaps with Marlin Ears Hat
Nemo (8 hour)
Dory (8 hour) [Level 4]
Dory + Enchanted Sub (4 hr) - overlaps with Marlin Ears Hat
Bruce + Enchanted Seas (6 hr) [overlaps with Squirt's and Hank's ears]
Crush + Enchanted Coaster (8 hour)
Enchanted Sub

Marlin Ears Hat
Hank (2 hour) - overlaps with P.Sherman Masks
Squirt (4 hour) [overlaps with Dory's and Hank's ears]
Bruce+Nemo (6 hour) [overlaps with Hank's items]
Crush (6 hour)
Dory+ Enchanted Sub (4 hour) - overlaps with P.Sherman Masks
Enchanted Seas

Also need 12,000 EC and 50 Corals (the things from the seagulls).


----------



## mikegood2

figment_jii said:


> Without purchasing the premium characters (mainly Hank), I'm not sure it's even possible to get Marlin (I guess it's technically possible, but you'd need to be really efficient and _very _lucky).  Only Nemo (8 hour) and Dory (8 hour) can collect the ear hats without having enchanted one or more of the attractions.  Squirt (4 hour) and Crush (6 hour) can collect the goggles, but you need Bruce (6 hour task with Nemo) and/or building enchantments for other characters.  And as always, if any of your other Nemo characters need tokens there are some conflicts/overlaps.  They're really pushing the building enchantment hard this event...
> 
> P.Sherman Mask
> Hank (2 hour) - overlaps with Marlin Ears Hat
> Nemo (8 hour)
> Dory (8 hour) [Level 4]
> Dory + Enchanted Sub (4 hr) - overlaps with Marlin Ears Hat
> Bruce + Enchanted Seas (6 hr) [overlaps with Squirt's and Hank's ears]
> Crush + Enchanted Coaster (8 hour)
> Enchanted Sub
> 
> Marlin Ears Hat
> Hank (2 hour) - overlaps with P.Sherman Masks
> Squirt (4 hour) [overlaps with Dory's and Hank's ears]
> Bruce+Nemo (6 hour) [overlaps with Hank's items]
> Crush (6 hour)
> Dory+ Enchanted Sub (4 hour) - overlaps with P.Sherman Masks
> Enchanted Seas
> 
> Also need 12,000 EC and 50 Corals (the things from the seagulls).



Even if you do have all the premium characters they are making it really difficult. After my observations (OK complaint,   session) earlier I just finished enhancing Nemo’s Submarine Voyage, I was not to happy to find out that didn’t unlock *all* the characters that needed enhanced 2 building. Think it just unlocked 1 character! Crush needs his attraction enhanced to 2 to use him and Bruce need the other attraction at number 2.

Seriously I know the point of this game is for them to make make money and that’s why they added the attraction enhancements, but this is a new level for them, I’m convinced they want *ALL* long time players who don’t spend money to quit! Really short sighted on there part because I’ve suggested the game to others in the past and at this point I would steer anyone away from these money grubbing .At this point I don’t see any light at the end of the tunnel and this cloud has no silver lining.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Even if you do have all the premium characters they are making it really difficult. After my observations (OK complaint,   session) earlier I just finished enhancing Nemo’s Submarine Voyage, I was not to happy to find out that didn’t unlock *all* the characters that needed enhanced 2 building. Think it just unlocked 1 character! Crush needs his attraction enhanced to 2 to use him and Bruce need the other attraction at number 2.
> 
> Seriously I know the point of this game is for them to make make money and that’s why they added the attraction enhancements, but this is a new level for them, I’m convinced they want *ALL* long time players who don’t spend money to quit! Really short sighted on there part because I’ve suggested the game to others in the past and at this point I would steer anyone away from these money grubbing .At this point I don’t see any light at the end of the tunnel and this cloud has no silver lining.



Right now I don’t plan on spending any money. I either get Marlin or I don’t in next three plus days.


----------



## 4CanadianMice

mikegood2 said:


> I think I officially made the decision that finishing Finding Nemo event is it for me this morning. Completely agree with you about the game being pointless now and at-least for me, attraction enhancements were the nails and the hammer and the Nemo Relics were the final swing of the hammer on the nail in the coffin.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get my 6th Nemo Relic from the crate I won in the last crab tapper. Decided last night that I would use it on Nemo’s Submarine Voyage last night, but was unable to because I had characters doing tasks in that building. So waited for this morning, but made mistake of sending someone on a 2 hour job, so wasn’t able to start the enhancement until an hour ago. Was finally able start the enhancement and it will take 4 hours to complete! Seriously we have to wait 4   hours for the building to enhance? On top of that any Merlin task which takes place in that building, and it’s most of them, can’t start until the building is done! The game just isn’t worth the time, effort and frustration anymore and honestly it’s been that way for awhile.





mikegood2 said:


> I think I officially made the decision that finishing Finding Nemo event is it for me this morning. Completely agree with you about the game being pointless now and at-least for me, attraction enhancements were the nails and the hammer and the Nemo Relics were the final swing of the hammer on the nail in the coffin.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get my 6th Nemo Relic from the crate I won in the last crab tapper. Decided last night that I would use it on Nemo’s Submarine Voyage last night, but was unable to because I had characters doing tasks in that building. So waited for this morning, but made mistake of sending someone on a 2 hour job, so wasn’t able to start the enhancement until an hour ago. Was finally able start the enhancement and it will take 4 hours to complete! Seriously we have to wait 4   hours for the building to enhance? On top of that any Merlin task which takes place in that building, and it’s most of them, can’t start until the building is done! The game just isn’t worth the time, effort and frustration anymore and honestly it’s been that way for awhile.


I have been feeling the same way.  I finally got the prompt to build the sub and am 3000 EC short!  No way will I have a chance at Marlin, just hoping to get this last attraction. 
I agree the time, effort and frustration has taken its toll and I’m ready to quit after 3 years. The new features are a pain in the and the interns have won, it’s time to say goodbye after this event.
Thanks everyone for being such a great community here, you helped make playing the game so much more enjoyable. Good luck to you all.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Right now I don’t plan on spending any money. I either get Marlin or I don’t in next three plus days.



   *I AM GOING TO SAY SOMETHING POSITIVE(ISH)*   

For anyone who doesn’t finish in time, it does look like Marlin is priced at a reasonable gem price. Right now I could buy him for 297 gems, if I had that many (196 gems), so that will probably be a good option for many. I’ll be curious how much that amount drops as we add Merlin’s items.

Does anyone know if Dory requires any building enhancements to collect Masks? It says Dory requires level 4, mine is 3 but is ready for 4, but don’t want to level *IF* something else is required. *EDIT: *Never mind, my Dory already has a 4 hour Mask job since I enhanced the Sub, so why would I level Dory to level 4 so I’d get an additional 8 hour job.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> For the 30 Masks if you don’t have Nemo’s Sub voyage enhanced, you can only collect with 2 characters.
> 
> If you can enhance the attraction it looks like all Nemo characters can individually collect the mask and range from 4-8 hours.
> 
> View attachment 431126
> 
> (Is the ability to add a photo from you camera/film roll new?)


Dang...I've been avoiding the whole enhancing thing.


----------



## Windwaker4444

figment_jii said:


> Without purchasing the premium characters (mainly Hank), I'm not sure it's even possible to get Marlin (I guess it's technically possible, but you'd need to be really efficient and _very _lucky).  Only Nemo (8 hour) and Dory (8 hour) can collect the ear hats without having enchanted one or more of the attractions.  Squirt (4 hour) and Crush (6 hour) can collect the goggles, but you need Bruce (6 hour task with Nemo) and/or building enchantments for other characters.  And as always, if any of your other Nemo characters need tokens there are some conflicts/overlaps.  They're really pushing the building enchantment hard this event...
> 
> P.Sherman Mask
> Hank (2 hour) - overlaps with Marlin Ears Hat
> Nemo (8 hour)
> Dory (8 hour) [Level 4]
> Dory + Enchanted Sub (4 hr) - overlaps with Marlin Ears Hat
> Bruce + Enchanted Seas (6 hr) [overlaps with Squirt's and Hank's ears]
> Crush + Enchanted Coaster (8 hour)
> Enchanted Sub
> 
> Marlin Ears Hat
> Hank (2 hour) - overlaps with P.Sherman Masks
> Squirt (4 hour) [overlaps with Dory's and Hank's ears]
> Bruce+Nemo (6 hour) [overlaps with Hank's items]
> Crush (6 hour)
> Dory+ Enchanted Sub (4 hour) - overlaps with P.Sherman Masks
> Enchanted Seas
> 
> Also need 12,000 EC and 50 Corals (the things from the seagulls).


I actually don't "like" this..but as always thanks for the info.  It's tough being the bearer of bad news isn't it?


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *I AM GOING TO SAY SOMETHING POSITIVE(ISH)*
> 
> For anyone who doesn’t finish in time, it does look like Marlin is priced at a reasonable gem price. Right now I could buy him for 297 gems, if I had that many (196 gems), so that will probably be a good option for many. I’ll be curious how much that amount drops as we add Merlin’s items.
> 
> Does anyone know if Dory requires any building enhancements to collect Masks? It says Dory requires level 4, mine is 3 but is ready for 4, but don’t want to level *IF* something else is required. *EDIT: *Never mind, my Dory already has a 4 hour Mask job since I enhanced the Sub, so why would I level Dory to level 4 so I’d get an additional 8 hour job.


Who is this?  No positive comments are allowed to come from this poster.  This mist be his sweet niece isn't it?  Don't let your grumpy uncle find out you accessed his forum account!!


----------



## KPach525

KPach525 said:


> Well guys, sadly I think I’m done, but not on my terms. Yesterday my phone had to be replaced, and long story short after restoring I briefly had my game, then quickly lost everything. Email sent to gameloft, but I’m not very optimistic. Odds are I’ll still peek in occasionally for snarky laughs and what the new complaint is. But otherwise, I’ll miss you all, def made the new ‘improvements’ somewhat bearable. Good luck with the interns, and I hope you can all still continue to find some enjoyment in the game.


Good news: Gameloft actually helped restore my game - sort of. Took 4 tries and 2 days, and it did rewind about a day worth of progress (so I definitely won’t get Marlin). But I’m pleased I get to suffer along with you guys a bit longer!


----------



## Windwaker4444

On a serious note...I may just buy him with gems.  I'm back up to 600.  Great idea in case I can't do it with my own sweat and tears.


----------



## Windwaker4444

KPach525 said:


> Good news: Gameloft actually helped restore my game - sort of. Took 4 tries and 2 days, and it did rewind about a day worth of progress (so I definitely won’t get Marlin). But I’m pleased I get to suffer along with you guys a bit longer!


Yoppee!! I was sad to see you go.  I like to read your posts!!!  Omg...the interns did something good!!!  Pigs must be flying somewhere right now.


----------



## KPach525

Windwaker4444 said:


> Yoppee!! I was sad to see you go.  I like to read your posts!!!  Omg...the interns did something good!!!  Pigs must be flying somewhere right now.


It took 4 different interns responding to me. The first 3 sent the exact same progress update (from 3 weeks ago at my last backup). So yes I was pleasantly shocked when I finally got some help!


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> Good news: Gameloft actually helped restore my game - sort of. Took 4 tries and 2 days, and it did rewind about a day worth of progress (so I definitely won’t get Marlin). But I’m pleased I get to suffer along with you guys a bit longer!



If you read my post above, you can buy Marlin at a reasonable price IF your able to get to the welcome Marlin part of the game.

Also, *WHAT ARE YOU DOING??*? I was gonna let your situation be the Straw that broke the camel's back and use it as one of the reasons to quit the game. Now I don’t have that excuse anymore.  


@Windwaker4444 Think I only have one of the cliche suggestions left!


----------



## PrincessP

SunDial said:


> Yes he has been rather quiet.    Maybe he and the interns are brainstorming ideas for the next few events.
> 
> I am hoping to see if I can get Merlin.   Hurricane Dorian is going to put a huge dent in playing the game for the next few days.   This mornings update track of moving it a little more south has it going right over me.  I am in West Palm Beach a few miles from the coast line
> 
> View attachment 431039





Arundal said:


> Wish you luck down there, I live near just North of Orlando and not looking forward to hurricane as I went thru Irma. That is when I started playing this game. Lol



Praying you both are safe and unaffected for the most part. 

I actually rented DVC points for Boardwalk villa Tues- Thurs. nonrefundable. Contacted third party rental about gifting my nights to stranded traveler, displaced resident, or Disney cast member in need. Legalities won’t allow it at this point. We will see what happens in the days to come...
-/——-///———-

I have almost reached my limit on this game as well. The enhancements. Ugh. So frustrating. And the bonus ruby chests rarely give a nemo relic. I did spend 40 gems on a chest and miraculously got a nemo relic putting me at 5 to enhance submarine. Then same issue as @mikegood2. Ugh. I spent 40 gems another day and never got a relic. Figured I may as well spend some gems since not sure I wil keep playing.


----------



## PrincessP

KPach525 said:


> It took 4 different interns responding to me. The first 3 sent the exact same progress update (from 3 weeks ago at my last backup). So yes I was pleasantly shocked when I finally got some help!



Not sure if I should be happy or sad for you that they restored your game  But it is always better to end on your own terms.

How was your AP preview of SWGE? I thoroughly  enjoyed mine! And now with hurricane Dorian pretty much taking away my planned vacation for next week, I am extra glad I got to do it. I was only in Orlando for 16 hrs (which equaled my drive there and back), but it was worth it to do the preview!


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> *I AM GOING TO SAY SOMETHING POSITIVE(ISH)*
> 
> For anyone who doesn’t finish in time, it does look like Marlin is priced at a reasonable gem price. Right now I could buy him for 297 gems, if I had that many (196 gems), so that will probably be a good option for many. I’ll be curious how much that amount drops as we add Merlin’s items.
> 
> Does anyone know if Dory requires any building enhancements to collect Masks? It says Dory requires level 4, mine is 3 but is ready for 4, but don’t want to level *IF* something else is required. *EDIT: *Never mind, my Dory already has a 4 hour Mask job since I enhanced the Sub, so why would I level Dory to level 4 so I’d get an additional 8 hour job.



This is very good to know!  I have a bunch of gems in IOS, so I might still be able to manage Marlin.  In Windows, I am missing 5 Dory tokens (haven't gotten a single one all day  ) and she only costs 66 gems.  But I don't think I have enough time to get all the tasks done to get to the Welcome Marlin prompt, and if I did, I don't think I would have enough gems to buy him after spending for Dory.

Now, is this cheaper gem cost a feature or a bug?


----------



## Peachkins

Nice to know that it won't cost a ridiculous amount of gems to buy Marlin's items outright. I just finished the final battle and was able to start collecting for him. It's going to be tight, but at least I've got a three-day weekend to work on it. Of course I have none of the Nemo attractions enchanted, but I do have Hank, so there's hope. I should have enough gems to buy whatever tokens I can't get to finish him.


----------



## Osum

On the bright side, we don’t have to put Dory in a princess costume.


----------



## mikegood2

Osum said:


> On the bright side, we don’t have to put Dory in a princess costume.



 *DO NOT GIVE THE INTERNS ANY IDEAS!!!*


----------



## Arundal

Pre-hurricane pick up for Marlin I am at:

10/30 Masks
2/6 Hats

We will see how next couple of days go collecting for Marlin without enchanting the buildings. I do have all of the other characters and they are questing their little hearts out for Marlin.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Woke up to collecting 6/6 on Marlin hats. 9/30 on the Mask. Without enchanting, I have Hank on 2hr, Nemo on 8hr, and Dory on 8hr. So it’ll be a bit repetitious, but depending on drops I should manage to unlock him sometime Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## Peachkins

So I somehow have two of Marlin's ear hats, both from Hank, and no masks. What sense does that make when Hank is collecting both, but masks are uncommon and ears are supposedly epic? I need masks!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Trophy mini event. Top two tiers get the crush trophy. Only other difference in prize tiers is the amount of EC received.



Peachkins said:


> So I somehow have two of Marlin's ear hats, both from Hank, and no masks. What sense does that make when Hank is collecting both, but masks are uncommon and ears are supposedly epic? I need masks!




There’s only 6 ears, once those max out, Hanks task will only drop masks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In the middle of the 2nd battle.  Don't have Hank (not enough gems) so this will take a while and then I figure very low chnace to get Marlin (not even close to enough tokens to level up Sub ride).   Oh well

Anyone in the path of Dorian (and looks like might end up hitting Carolinas more than Florida) stay safe!


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the middle of the 2nd battle.  Don't have Hank (not enough gems) so this will take a while and then I figure very low chnace to get Marlin (not even close to enough tokens to level up Sub ride).   Oh well
> 
> Anyone in the path of Dorian (and looks like might end up hitting Carolinas more than Florida) stay safe!


In Florida so watching closely.


----------



## KPach525

PrincessP said:


> Not sure if I should be happy or sad for you that they restored your game  But it is always better to end on your own terms.
> 
> How was your AP preview of SWGE? I thoroughly  enjoyed mine! And now with hurricane Dorian pretty much taking away my planned vacation for next week, I am extra glad I got to do it. I was only in Orlando for 16 hrs (which equaled my drive there and back), but it was worth it to do the preview!


Our preview was great! Not too crowded, got to see everything we wanted to except Oga’s Cantina. But we are actually on a flight home from Anaheim right now and got to see the DL version and visit the Cantina which was really great! They are identical as promised, DL is just a bit more compact. We were shocked at how dead DL GE was.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> If you read my post above, you can buy Marlin at a reasonable price IF your able to get to the welcome Marlin part of the game.
> 
> Also, *WHAT ARE YOU DOING??*? I was gonna let your situation be the Straw that broke the camel's back and use it as one of the reasons to quit the game. Now I don’t have that excuse anymore.
> 
> 
> @Windwaker4444 Think I only have one of the cliche suggestions left!


Sorry Mike, it was touch and go there, but again, I want to end on MY terms, not theirs. Which if trends continue will be soon.


----------



## Peachkins

JamesGarvey said:


> There’s only 6 ears, once those max out, Hanks task will only drop masks.



Yeah, I know. Thanks though.  Was assuming (and hoping) I'd be getting masks from Hank pretty much every time considering the ears are epic.  Given the time left, I need to if I don't want to use gems to finish Marlin.  It's silly that I'm getting ears instead.  I have plenty of other characters working on the ears.


----------



## KimRonRufus

The tokens have actually been cheaper the whole time. A few days ago, I needed one more ear hat to level up Dory, didn't want to wait, and it was only 10 gems! So I did it. Saved me an overnight collection. 10 gems an item is MUCH better than it used to be. Wasn't it, like, 40 per token or something? And I didn't spend my gems on premiums, so there's hope for Marlin. We'll see...


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> So I somehow have two of Marlin's ear hats, both from Hank, and no masks. What sense does that make when Hank is collecting both, but masks are uncommon and ears are supposedly epic? I need masks!



I know it’s statically possibly, but I’m  also getting an uneven amount of hats from Hank. I know he’s given me at least 2 ear hats and it’s possible it was 3. Current at 13/30 masks and already at 4/6 ear hats.



KimRonRufus said:


> The tokens have actually been cheaper the whole time. A few days ago, I needed one more ear hat to level up Dory, didn't want to wait, and it was only 10 gems! So I did it. Saved me an overnight collection. 10 gems an item is MUCH better than it used to be. Wasn't it, like, 40 per token or something? And I didn't spend my gems on premiums, so there's hope for Marlin. We'll see...



Yes, they are definitely cheaper this event. Can’t tell you how much they use to be though.


----------



## Peachkins

I now have all the ear hats needed and three masks. At least I'm guaranteed to get only masks from Hank at this point.


----------



## Windwaker4444

6:45 pm and finally got to where I can start working on Marlin.  2 days 18hrs to go.  I'm feeling optimistic. Just hit 10k in ec, so that really isn't a worry any longer.  Pretty sure I can hit 12k in 2 days. Just hoping Hank does his job and takes care of my token needs quickly.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Even more exciting...somewhere in all my playing, I finally finished all those 1hr tasks for balloons etc.  I haven't enhanced anything other than the ferris wheel and here are my totals, if anyone is curious about their own goals.

Balloons  1610
Pixar balls  1340
Pirate flags  750
Wall-e leaves  300
Soooooo happy to send all those extra characters for a much needed rest at home in the castle!!


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> I now have all the ear hats needed and three masks. At least I'm guaranteed to get only masks from Hank at this point.



Wait, you only have 3 masks? Or did I read your post wrong and you need 3 more masks?

I think the game really needs to rethink the rarity of items, or better yet get rid of them, because the developers are obviously messing around with the % and not being consistent. To many players have mentioned that they have gotten multiple hats from Hank, myself included, and that really shouldn't be the case. If an task has an uncommon and and epic item it should almost always give the uncommon. Before anyone mentions it, I know statistically it’s possible, I’m just saying I think the developers  are “cooking the numbers”. Also, I’m not complaining that I’ve got 4/6 epic hats, I’m just saying that shouldn’t be the case.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Side note...Hank is a pretty funny character.  I don't really remember the movie, but his dialogue is pretty good.  Did he get stepped on in the movie?    I'm also enjoying Dory's messages.  The one about the big yellow fish, after she took the sub there literally made me laugh out loud.  Kinda makes me want to see the movie again.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> Wait, you only have 3 masks? Or did I read your post wrong and you need 3 more masks?
> 
> I think the game really needs to rethink the rarity of items, or better yet get rid of them, because the developers are obviously messing around with the % and not being consistent. To many players have mentioned that they have gotten multiple hats from Hank, myself included, and that really shouldn't be the case. If an task has an uncommon and and epic item it should almost always give the uncommon. Before anyone mentions it, I know statistically it’s possible, I’m just saying I think the developers  are “cooking the numbers”. Also, I’m not complaining that I’ve got 4/6 epic hats, I’m just saying that shouldn’t be the case.


"Cooking the numbers..."  heh...I really don't think there was a formula to begin with.  It's all smoke and mirrors!!!


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *DO NOT GIVE THE INTERNS ANY IDEAS!!!*


Oh gosh no!!!!!!  But great post


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Wait, you only have 3 masks? Or did I read your post wrong and you need 3 more masks?
> 
> I think the game really needs to rethink the rarity of items, or better yet get rid of them, because the developers are obviously messing around with the % and not being consistent. To many players have mentioned that they have gotten multiple hats from Hank, myself included, and that really shouldn't be the case. If an task has an uncommon and and epic item it should almost always give the uncommon. Before anyone mentions it, I know statistically it’s possible, I’m just saying I think the developers  are “cooking the numbers”. Also, I’m not complaining that I’ve got 4/6 epic hats, I’m just saying that shouldn’t be the case.



You read my post right- I only had 3 masks (now 4). I started collecting for Marlin last night.


----------



## Peachkins

Windwaker4444 said:


> Side note...Hank is a pretty funny character.  I don't really remember the movie, but his dialogue is pretty good.  Did he get stepped on in the movie?    I'm also enjoying Dory's messages.  The one about the big yellow fish, after she took the sub there literally made me laugh out loud.  Kinda makes me want to see the movie again.



I really liked Hank in the movie- it's why I didn't mind using my gems to purchase him. In the movie, he ends up in the touch tank in the kid's area. He does not like getting poked by children.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Peachkins said:


> I really liked Hank in the movie- it's why I didn't mind using my gems to purchase him. In the movie, he ends up in the touch tank in the kid's area. He does not like getting poked by children.


That's hilarious.  I think I like him even more now.  Thx for the info.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Down to just 10 masks to go this morning. Everyone else is on their longest EC task. I know it’s not the highest pay out, but this way I check it every 2 hrs, collect and reassign Hank and move on.

If they lean into the enchantment system any heavier, it will make F2P play next to impossible. I’m not a fan of mechanics that require money, RNG luck or a combination of the two. Pay to win stuff should be a shortcut to make money off the impatient, not a requirement.


----------



## Peachkins

JamesGarvey said:


> Down to just 10 masks to go this morning. Everyone else is on their longest EC task. I know it’s not the highest pay out, but this way I check it every 2 hrs, collect and reassign Hank and move on.
> 
> If they lean into the enchantment system any heavier, it will make F2P play next to impossible. I’m not a fan of mechanics that require money, RNG luck or a combination of the two. Pay to win stuff should be a shortcut to make money off the impatient, not a requirement.



I agree. I was hoping Gameloft would learn a lesson after the outcry from the Moana event, but they've made another that's literally impossible to complete without premium characters, and now, enchanted attractions- enchantments that are nearly impossible to do during the event without buying the items needed. I'm really disappointed they're continuing in this direction.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> I agree. I was hoping Gameloft would learn a lesson after the outcry from the Moana event, but they've made another that's literally impossible to complete without premium characters, and now, enchanted attractions- enchantments that are nearly impossible to do during the event without buying the items needed. I'm really disappointed they're continuing in this direction.



I would agree that this event would not be possible if I had not used gems for the premium characters. At this point I am 22/30 for masks and 6/6 hats. I should finish today or first thing in morning depends on Hank. You can do this without Enchants and spending money but don’t think without Premium characters.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I've given up on getting marlin. I spent gems just to get Dory since it took me sooo long to even get close to finishing her.  I didn't mind the events before but requesting over 30 tokens for a character on a time limit with horrible drop rates is just ridiculous. I was ahead until squirt came along.  I'll go back to regular game content since there's like 10 million task to do for me. 

At this point all the game does is pass the time away.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Yea, premiums were a requirement for this and enchanting was borderline. It would be one thing if there was a method to earn enchantment tokens and you could grind your way to them but relying on cash bundles  and paid chest RNG is a dead end.


----------



## mikegood2

Started to welcome Merlin and should have him before bed tonight.  Drop rates actually went fairly well, but I’ll be happy when the event is over. Not sure if it’s just me but 25 day events just feel like they take forever.


----------



## hopemax

A rare bit of good news.  I got Reflections of China out of a chest in my Windows game.  Although, I barely have enough room in my park to put it.  Got the Submarine Voyage in my Windows game, which was my "goal."  I guess I'll only make it through the first round of battles by the time it ends.  So definitely no Marlin.

In IOS, I am collecting for Marlin, but I'm not going to get enough tokens on my own.  The current price is only 222 gems, and I assume that will drop a little by the time I welcome him, which I have.  I don't want to oversleep, so I'll buy him tomorrow evening.  And I think still have enough gems to buy Rex, who I have been trying to have enough gems to buy for about the last 4 months.

Then I have to evaluate where I am.


----------



## Osum

17 masks to go for Marlin. I should have time to get them all before the event ends, but I’ll have enough gems to get him if I run short of masks. Currently approaching 29k in ec, so I guess I’ll collect a few gems at the conversion, though not as many as in past events. Either way, the finish line is in view!


----------



## hopemax

So I just noticed that Marlin's Welcoming time is 8 hours, not the usual "1 hour" that the final character is.  Keep this in mind when getting ready to click the Welcome button, since characters have to be fully welcomed by the time the event ends.

Reddit says buying items skips the timer, so it may be worth buying the last token, instead of collecting it yourself.  I'm sure rushing an 8 hr welcome would cost more gems than the single token.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> So I just noticed that Marlin's Welcoming time is 8 hours, not the usual "1 hour" that the final character is.  Keep this in mind when getting ready to click the Welcome button, since characters have to be fully welcomed by the time the event ends.



Welcoming Marlin overnight. Just got my last Mask.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> So I just noticed that Marlin's Welcoming time is 8 hours, not the usual "1 hour" that the final character is.  Keep this in mind when getting ready to click the Welcome button, since characters have to be fully welcomed by the time the event ends.
> 
> Reddit says buying items skips the timer, so it may be worth buying the last token, instead of collecting it yourself.  I'm sure rushing an 8 hr welcome would cost more gems than the single token.



I looked when I was at 29/30 and if I remember correctly it was 48 or 49 gems to buy it then.


----------



## Aces86

Once again an event that I won’t be able to complete. Just started trying to free Marlin, and it’s bs that one of the 3 characters is a premium character. While I love Bruce, I need to build up my gems since the lion king event. This game is such a money grab.


----------



## Arundal

I finished Welcoming Marlin this morning. I must say I had may doubt several times during this event. I don’t like them pushing to pay to enchant buildings. Loss to the interns or whoever. But saying that for once the Premium characters were both useful. Yeah to the Interns. You could complete everything being a little more then casual, but it was not a second job, had to have gems to buy both character(so as to not spend money on them), and the drops were not bad but slower without the enchants but could be done. Was mildly challenging without freaking me out and getting last character at last minute. Overall not bad review from me but they need to remember this needs to be done without requiring us to spend money. My money going to my Hurricane supplies here in Florida.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcomed Marlin overnight, now to spend the next day getting as much EC as possible to start rebuilding my gem stash. Wonder if we’re ever going to get the chest slot rebate or just delay it in hopes everyone forgets.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Been unusually quiet especially Supernova. LOL


Spent a lovely four days up in Montreal.  The drive to and from was peaceful and free of traffic.   Back home and back on this dumb game.  Two masks away from Marlin and ending this godawful event.  Dreadfully boring.


----------



## CO_DisFan

Arundal said:


> I finished Welcoming Marlin this morning. I must say I had may doubt several times during this event. I don’t like them pushing to pay to enchant buildings. Loss to the interns or whoever. But saying that for once the Premium characters were both useful. Yeah to the Interns. You could complete everything being a little more then casual, but it was not a second job, had to have gems to buy both character(so as to not spend money on them), and the drops were not bad but slower without the enchants but could be done. Was mildly challenging without freaking me out and getting last character at last minute. Overall not bad review from me but they need to remember this needs to be done without requiring us to spend money. My money going to my Hurricane supplies here in Florida.



Congrats! I’m glad this event is working out for some. My experience has been the opposite. I used gems for both premium characters and the float. I’ve been playing regularly and am sitting on 40,000 EC. And yet I’m 14 masks away from Marlin with a little over 24 hours to go. Since I don’t plan to get up over night, I’ll probably come up 2-4 masks short so it shouldn’t cost many gems to buy the rest. Dory was the first character where I didn’t hit the character wall, I think due to bad drop rates for Squirt. Whereas premium characters used to be a near guarantee to comfortably finish an event, that no longer appears to be the case.


----------



## Arundal

CO_DisFan said:


> Congrats! I’m glad this event is working out for some. My experience has been the opposite. I used gems for both premium characters and the float. I’ve been playing regularly and am sitting on 40,000 EC. And yet I’m 14 masks away from Marlin with a little over 24 hours to go. Since I don’t plan to get up over night, I’ll probably come up 2-4 masks short so it shouldn’t cost many gems to buy the rest. Dory was the first character where I didn’t hit the character wall, I think due to bad drop rates for Squirt. Whereas premium characters used to be a near guarantee to comfortably finish an event, that no longer appears to be the case.



I am sorry you had issues. I also got with gems the premium characters and the float but did not have any particular issues getting the masks. I also don’t get up at night nor won any of the mini events lol. I was just lucky with my drops while I Hurricane watch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally finished the second battle yesterday and have been working on Marlin's items for a bit over 24 hours now.  I don't have Hank nor any buildings enchanted so not many tasks for me (only one 8 hour task for the mask so literally impossible for me to get all of those )

Just trying to get as many items as I can and then likely use gems to "buy" Marlin at the lowest cost I can



hopemax said:


> So I just noticed that Marlin's Welcoming time is 8 hours, not the usual "1 hour" that the final character is.  Keep this in mind when getting ready to click the Welcome button, since characters have to be fully welcomed by the time the event ends.
> 
> Reddit says buying items skips the timer, so it may be worth buying the last token, instead of collecting it yourself.  I'm sure rushing an 8 hr welcome would cost more gems than the single token.



Is that true?  I though you only had to start welcoming a character before the event ended - but if true, this is good to know


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Finally finished the second battle yesterday and have been working on Marlin's items for a bit over 24 hours now.  I don't have Hank nor any buildings enchanted so not many tasks for me (only one 8 hour task for the mask so literally impossible for me to get all of those )
> 
> Just trying to get as many items as I can and then likely use gems to "buy" Marlin at the lowest cost I can
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true?  I though you only had to start welcoming a character before the event ended - but if true, this is good to know



I also thought you only had to start Welcoming!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Spent a lovely four days up in Montreal.  The drive to and from was peaceful and free of traffic.   Back home and back on this dumb game.  Two masks away from Marlin and ending this godawful event.  Dreadfully boring.



Sorry to break the news to you that welcome Marlin doesn’t “officially” end the event. There are at-least 2 more quests, a 4 hour and 6 hour, for Merlin and Nemo. That said, I hear you about the final character collect is all I really care about.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry to break the news to you that welcome Marlin doesn’t “officially” end the event. There are at-least 2 more quests, a 4 hour and 6 hour, for Merlin and Nemo. That said, I hear you about the final character collect is all I really care about.


Yeah I noticed the extra quests and some side quests. One side quest I think was 18 hours. Silly!


----------



## AJGolden1013

Someone here mentioned that it was 300 gems to welcome Marlin if you didn't think you would have time to collect tokens.  I still need 18 masks, but now it's under 150 gems to get him, so I'm going to get as many masks as I can by tomorrow morning and then I'll just get the rest with gems.  I don't remember who said about the gems, but I thank you!


----------



## Arundal

AJGolden1013 said:


> Someone here mentioned that it was 300 gems to welcome Marlin if you didn't think you would have time to collect tokens.  I still need 18 masks, but now it's under 150 gems to get him, so I'm going to get as many masks as I can by tomorrow morning and then I'll just get the rest with gems.  I don't remember who said about the gems, but I thank you!



I would recommend collecting all you can before using gems to save gems.


----------



## Megabear2

As an experiment I chose to spend money on the building upgrades to see what occurred. Admittedly only purchasing the package and therefore upgraded to 2. Not much to report except I now have 36, yes really 36, masks but am still 3 hats short. So I log on normally 5 to 6 times a day, but for this event during waking hours about every 2-3 hours and have all the premium characters bought with gems. All my event buildings are apparently enhanced, I am the proud owner of the parade float and have spent a nice tidy sum of £12 on upgrades and chests but am still struggling to catch the stupid fish! I think spending the cash has made little difference at all but it was a very interesting try ... m


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Someone here mentioned that it was 300 gems to welcome Marlin if you didn't think you would have time to collect tokens.  I still need 18 masks, but now it's under 150 gems to get him, so I'm going to get as many masks as I can by tomorrow morning and then I'll just get the rest with gems.  I don't remember who said about the gems, but I thank you!



Sounds like a good plan and your welcome. 



Megabear2 said:


> As an experiment I chose to spend money on the building upgrades to see what occurred. Admittedly only purchasing the package and therefore upgraded to 2. Not much to report except I now have 36, yes really 36, masks but am still 3 hats short. So I log on normally 5 to 6 times a day, but for this event during waking hours about every 2-3 hours and have all the premium characters bought with gems. All my event buildings are apparently enhanced, I am the proud owner of the parade float and have spent a nice tidy sum of £12 on upgrades and chests but am still struggling to catch the stupid fish! I think spending the cash has made little difference at all but it was a very interesting try ... m



Interesting, it seems like more people were getting the 6 ear hats well before they were getting 30 masks. I know ai got 3 masks from Hanks 2 hour task that gave both. While statistically possible, that should have never happened. I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, I don’t trust the rarity levels in this game and think the interns change them throughout an event.


----------



## mikegood2

For   sake, after welcoming Marlin last night, I finished the 4 and 6 hour Marlin and Nemo quest and Marlin not has a ? Hour quest with Dory. Not sure how long it is, but Marlin has to be level 3 to do it.  Are they doing to this game?


----------



## twentyco

The Dory/Merlin quest is 12 hours, and is the last quest of the event.


----------



## Windwaker4444

phew...just finished welcoming Marlin.  That was really down to the wire.  Could not have done it without Hank.  I won't have time to finish the last tasks, but I'm totally okay with that.  Guess that teaches me to try to have a life while an event is going on.  Anyways...ready for the next Tower??? Ok ok,  just kidding, don't kill me.  Here's to a little break to build up my gems for the next go around.  Good luck to everyone else on these last few hours!!!


----------



## JamesGarvey

The running rumor is a Snow White themed Tower Challenge unlocking The Prince and her Comfy costume.


----------



## Wdw1015

Looks like I’m joining the club on having to shell out some gems to get Merlin. I check in to the game pretty regularly but was on a cruise when they updated the game so I wasn’t able to play for a 2 1/2 days since I didn’t have WiFi. Shame on me for taking a few day break from the game PLUS refuse to spend money to enchant a building. I obviously deserve to not be able to fully finish the event. Never mind that I bought both premium characters and the float with gems. Not good enough, clearly.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Looks like I’m joining the club on having to shell out some gems to get Merlin. I check in to the game pretty regularly but was on a cruise when they updated the game so I wasn’t able to play for a 2 1/2 days since I didn’t have WiFi. Shame on me for taking a few day break from the game PLUS refuse to spend money to enchant a building. I obviously deserve to not be able to fully finish the event. Never mind that I bought both premium characters and the float with gems. Not good enough, clearly.



No you did everything right way.


----------



## Quellman

JamesGarvey said:


> The running rumor is a Snow White themed Tower Challenge unlocking The Prince and her Comfy costume.


Grumpy's Revenge!


----------



## KPach525

Wow gem conversion PLUMMETED! I had about 17k EC  and received 7 gems...


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Wow gem conversion PLUMMETED! I had about 17k EC  and received 7 gems...



It was always 1 gem per 2000K.  We would always have to collect 80K to get 40 gems.  In Windows, I had 14,600EC and got 7.  MY IOS game, I had 23,400 and I got 12.


----------



## Arundal

I had about 25000 and got 13-14 gems still seems about right. What’s different is less EP to convert to gems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, I had bad drop rates the past 24 hours or so so had to spend more gems than I was hoping to get Marlin but at least I had enough to add him.  Guess can't complain too much since I didn't get hank nor enchant any buildings but still a bit annoying.  now I am down to like 24 gems so hopefully some time before next real event to build them up a bit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Looks like I’m joining the club on having to shell out some gems to get Merlin. I check in to the game pretty regularly but was on a cruise when they updated the game so I wasn’t able to play for a 2 1/2 days since I didn’t have WiFi. Shame on me for taking a few day break from the game PLUS refuse to spend money to enchant a building. I obviously deserve to not be able to fully finish the event. Never mind that I bought both premium characters and the float with gems. Not good enough, clearly.



I was really confused and then I realized you mean Marlin, not Merlin ... I was thinking "wait, we had to buy Merlin? I thought we just had him from the beginning?"

yeah, it is getting tough to do the events and not be checking fairly regularly.  I had a work offsite and wasn't on as much and that killed me when working on dory (I also didn't get Hank though so that didn't help me either towards the end)


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I had bad drop rates the past 24 hours or so so had to spend more gems than I was hoping to get Marlin but at least I had enough to add him.  Guess can't complain too much since I didn't get hank nor enchant any buildings but still a bit annoying.  now I am down to like 24 gems so hopefully some time before next real event to build them up a bit



I wouldn’t bank on there being much time between events any more, just plan time away and miss stuff.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry to break the news to you that welcome Marlin doesn’t “officially” end the event. There are at-least 2 more quests, a 4 hour and 6 hour, for Merlin and Nemo. That said, I hear you about the final character collect is all I really care about.


You are clearly confusing me with someone who cares about anything beyond just collecting the characters.  Got Marlin, boycotted the last couple of event tasks, and still got my gems.  What the hell's the point of continuing on past the final character?  None that I can see.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> You are clearly confusing me with someone who cares about anything beyond just collecting the characters.  Got Marlin, boycotted the last couple of event tasks, and still got my gems.  What the hell's the point of continuing on past the final character?  None that I can see.


Event quests provide a few extra EC for completing the quest does it not?  That would be the only reason, but unless someone purchased the characters, chances are many people never get to complete the last few quests that are many hours long to finish the story line.  

besides we all know the end of event message actually says "Don't forget to drink your ovaltine"


----------



## AJGolden1013

Character Stats:  (just because)

Okay, so, IF I did my math right (I counted 3 times), there are 198 characters!!!!

For me, I have them all (this includes Merlin the Magician)

Merlin - Level 2 - (we need to start upgrading him beyond 2)
Mickey & Friends (9) - All Maxed
Duck Tales (4) - Scrooge - ready for 8 
                          Huey - ready for 9
                          Dewey - ready for  8
                          Louie - ready for 7
Toy Story (13) - Ducky - ready for 10
                         Bunny - ready for 9
                         Forky - ready for 9
                         Everyone else Maxed
Cinderella (6) - All Maxed
Peter Pan (6) - All Maxed
Pirates of the Caribbean (6) - All Maxed
Monsters Inc. (6) - All Maxed
Wall-E (2) - All Maxed
Tangled (4) - All Maxed
Sleeping Beauty (5) - All Maxed
Zootopia (4) - All Maxed
Bambi (3) - All Maxed
Jungle Book (5) - All Maxed
Dumbo (3) - All Maxed
Incredibles (7) - All Maxed
Nightmare Before Christmas (5) - All Maxed
Frozen (6) - All Maxed
Mulan (4) - All Maxed
Beauty & the Beast (8) - All Maxed
Lion King (10) - Shenzi - ready for 6 
                         Banzai - ready for 7 
                         Ed - ready for 7
                         Everyone else Maxed
Aladdin (9) - Raja - ready for 7
                    Sultan - ready for 10
                    Everyone else Maxed
Alice in Wonderland (7) - All Maxed
Snow White (9) - All Maxed
Winnie the Pooh (8) - All Maxed
Lilo & Stitch (7) - All Maxed
Big Hero 6 (7) - All Maxed
The Little Mermaid (7) - All Maxed
Wreck It Ralph (7) - All Maxed
The Princess & the Frog (7) - All Maxed
Moana (7) - Sina - ready for 10
                   Moana - ready for 10
                   Hei Hei - collecting for 10
                   Gramma Tala - ready for 10
                   Pua - moving to 10 NOW
                   Everyone else Maxed
Finding Nemo (7) - Nemo - ready for 7
                               Marlin - collecting for 2
                               Dory - ready for 4
                               Hank - ready for 3
                               Crush - ready for 7
                               Squirt - ready for 5
                               Bruce - ready for 5


On a non related game note - if ANYONE (you reading this or someone you know) is IN THE PATH of Dorian, please know that I am praying for your safety.  Also know that IF anyone wants to send money to a helpful organization go to.... padf.org (Pan American Development Foundation).  Royal Caribbean (the cruise ship people) are working with them and doing a dollar for dollar donation for Dorian relief.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Arundal said:


> I had about 25000 and got 13-14 gems still seems about right. What’s different is less EP to convert to gems.


There was a HUGE difference in EC this time around.  Every single event I've gotten over 80K for the full gem conversion except Moana when I played a little less and eked out about 78K.  This time around I only ended up with 38K despite checking in every 2 hours at work and every hour at home.  Really slimy move on their part to give away fewer gems.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessS121212 said:


> There was a HUGE difference in EC this time around.  Every single event I've gotten over 80K for the full gem conversion except Moana when I played a little less and eked out about 78K.  This time around I only ended up with 38K despite checking in every 2 hours at work and every hour at home.  Really slimy move on their part to give away fewer gems.



Felt the same way. I finished the entire event and all the quests, except side quests, but only ended up 12K EC this time. That said, there were a few days this event where I was really limited with how much I played, especially during the weekends.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Event quests provide a few extra EC for completing the quest does it not?  That would be the only reSo I ason, but unless someone purchased the characters, chances are many people never get to complete the last few quests that are many hours long to finish the story line.
> 
> besides we all know the end of event message actually says "Don't forget to drink your ovaltine"


It seems that they are intentionally trying to make these events come down to the wire.  I think someone posted earlier that there was a joint 12-hour task to complete the event? Seriously? No thank you.

As for event credit from event tasks, as the event started to wind down, I just sent everyone out on tasks that would complete by the end of the event. So I was still earning event credit without scrambling for the "required" storyline.  Why bother blowing gems to unnecessarily speed up tasks for the sake of "completing"? Total waste.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> It seems that they are intentionally trying to make these events come down to the wire.  I think someone posted earlier that there was a joint 12-hour task to complete the event? Seriously? No thank you.
> 
> As for event credit from event tasks, as the event started to wind down, I just sent everyone out on tasks that would complete by the end of the event. So I was still earning event credit without scrambling for the "required" storyline.  Why bother blowing gems to unnecessarily speed up tasks for the sake of "completing"? Total waste.



Um, that 12 hour joint task to complete the event netted me an extra 50 or 75 EC, so it was obvious worth it.   Seriously though,  other than the obvious they don’t have to, why didn’t they give us 1K or 2K EC or a few gems for completing the event or some type of special event trophy? They truly think we’re idiots and maybe we are? That said, I didn’t realize there were that many quest required until later, or  I would've stoped earlier. Once I realized the 12 hour quest was it, i decided why not?


----------



## FoSho7787

Hey all, Been a WHILE....(I was that mad about Grumpy . . . still don't have him lol) I missed a few events and now was wondering about these chests with Aladdin characters in? I got the original 7 characters, but wasn't playing when Sultan or Raja became available. So, is it $10 for one roll to get either Raja or Sultan? That seems steep . . . Has anyone tried? What kind of odds am I looking at? (I may end up spending a few gems, but I don't have many)
It's the math.... if 240 gems cost $9.99, why wouldn't I buy 240 gems and then use those on the chests?
EDIT: Totally missed the x6 by the chest.... now I get it. Just odds I guess then!
Double Edit: Is this game still worth the time? The reason I opted out previously was because it was so time consuming...


----------



## KPach525

FoSho7787 said:


> Hey all, Been a WHILE....(I was that mad about Grumpy . . . still don't have him lol)
> *Double Edit: Is this game still worth the time? The reason I opted out previously was because it was so time consuming...*


Whew, doozey of a question there considering we just ended an event with people complaining they didn’t have enough time to come close to finishing. Most, including myself, had to spend gems to get the final character. They have seriously stepped up the time commitment since the first Aladdin event. 

☠ Ye be warned ☠


----------



## Quellman

FoSho7787 said:


> Hey all, Been a WHILE....(I was that mad about Grumpy . . . still don't have him lol) I missed a few events and now was wondering about these chests with Aladdin characters in? I got the original 7 characters, but wasn't playing when Sultan or Raja became available. So, is it $10 for one roll to get either Raja or Sultan? That seems steep . . . Has anyone tried? What kind of odds am I looking at? (I may end up spending a few gems, but I don't have many)
> It's the math.... if 240 gems cost $9.99, why wouldn't I buy 240 gems and then use those on the chests?
> EDIT: Totally missed the x6 by the chest.... now I get it. Just odds I guess then!
> Double Edit: Is this game still worth the time? The reason I opted out previously was because it was so time consuming...


I didn't get sulatan during the tower challange because I couldn't justify purchasing him with Gems.  Rajh so far has done bumpkiss and his leveling is literally taking forever.  I don't have the cave of wonders either, maybe that's the problem.    I did gem that stupid hyena, so there is that.  As for me, $10 on the chance to get a character? Nah. I'm free to play.  Hei Hei and The Pua Pig only had quests to earn Event currency, so they didn't provide THAT much of a difference, certainly not enough to cover their initial gem cost.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessS121212 said:


> There was a HUGE difference in EC this time around.  Every single event I've gotten over 80K for the full gem conversion except Moana when I played a little less and eked out about 78K.  This time around I only ended up with 38K despite checking in every 2 hours at work and every hour at home.  Really slimy move on their part to give away fewer gems.



ah ok, I think the original question/comment used the phrase "gem conversion" - which was the same for this even as past one (2,000 EC = 1 gem).  What was different htis time was the amount of EC generated during the event and thus the total number of gems you got at the end via conversion was much lower - but the "conversion rate" was the same


----------



## KPach525

TheMaxRebo said:


> ah ok, I think the original question/comment used the phrase "gem conversion" - which was the same for this even as past one (2,000 EC = 1 gem).  What was different htis time was the amount of EC generated during the event and thus the total number of gems you got at the end via conversion was much lower - but the "conversion rate" was the same


Yep that was me. I was dumb and forgot the conversion stayed the same but EC was harder to max out.


----------



## mikegood2

FoSho7787 said:


> Double Edit: Is this game still worth the time? The reason I opted out previously was because it was so time consuming...


WOW, that’s an incredibly loaded question. Sadly there are a few idiots on this board who just come on here to    and complain (I really hate those people, ). Seriously though, if you quit the first time because the game was too time consuming, than I would run away from it as quickly as possible.It feel like everything they’ve done in the last 6 months requires us to play more, log in more often and get less in return.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> WOW, that’s an incredibly loaded question. Sadly there are a few idiots on this board who just come on here to    and complain (I really hate those people, ). Seriously though, if you quit the first time because the game was too time consuming, than I would run away from it as quickly as possible.It feel like everything they’ve done in the last 6 months requires us to play more, log in more often and get less in return.


We can all complain as much as we want, guit playing if we want or continue to play and get what we can. Learn to play your way and continue to enjoy the game. You don’t have to do or try anything they add to the game. Play the way you always have and get what you can.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> We can all complain as much as we want, guit playing if we want or continue to play and get what we can. Learn to play your way and continue to enjoy the game. You don’t have to do or try anything they add to the game. Play the way you always have and get what you can.



I thought it woulda been abundantly clear that my first few sentences were me taking shots at and mocking myself and not anyone else. I agree with everything thing you said, everyone should play whatever way works best for them. The only reason I told @FoSho7787 to run away from the game as quickly is possible is that they stated that the reason they stopped playing was because the game was to time consuming.


----------



## FoSho7787

Arundal said:


> We can all complain as much as we want, guit playing if we want or continue to play and get what we can. Learn to play your way and continue to enjoy the game. You don’t have to do or try anything they add to the game. Play the way you always have and get what you can.


That's tough when I had EVERY character through Snow White.... then when I tried SOOOO hard to get Grumpy, and didn't.... literally spent tons of gems (and even probably $20 bucks)…. I just wish there was a way (however long it took) to just work your way to obtaining all the characters rather them being a time-sensitive thing. But alas, they'd probably make way less money that way. HA


----------



## FoSho7787

FoSho7787 said:


> That's tough when I had EVERY character through Snow White.... then when I tried SOOOO hard to get Grumpy, and didn't.... literally spent tons of gems (and even probably $20 bucks)…. I just wish there was a way (however long it took) to just work your way to obtaining all the characters rather them being a time-sensitive thing. But alas, they'd probably make way less money that way. HA


I just looked, and Pooh and Lilo came after Snow White? I have them too. And I think I even tried for Grumpy the next time he came around... Also, I had spent money elsewhere on getting the gem only characters from all the events... they should really keep track of who is actually spending money... give them a break lol


----------



## Quellman

WHO IS READY FOR A MAGICAL CHEST TODAY AND A VERY SPECIAL LIVE STREAM!   

Things we should find out
1.  That they forgot about the pedestal gem reimbursement, have some magic instead.  
2.  They'll square off the land in tomorrowland but somehow make the actual usable space smaller.  
3.  SuperNova will be briefly seen in the background bringing coffee to the hosts who probably have never been to a Disney Park. 
4.  When the next event will be. 
5.  Another rebalancing of character tokens, now 150 to level up to 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> WHO IS READY FOR A MAGICAL CHEST TODAY AND A VERY SPECIAL LIVE STREAM!
> 
> Things we should find out
> 1.  That they forgot about the pedestal gem reimbursement, have some magic instead.
> *2.  They'll square off the land in tomorrowland but somehow make the actual usable space smaller.  *
> 3.  SuperNova will be briefly seen in the background bringing coffee to the hosts who probably have never been to a Disney Park.
> 4.  When the next event will be.
> 5.  Another rebalancing of character tokens, now 150 to level up to 10.



I am fearful of #2, that they just add to where they gaps were so now there is less land, vs more .... and either way they have to remove all the buildings you have in there so you have to redo the whole area


----------



## ZellyB

Wacky lunch box 2-for-1 tapper, but looks like good odds to get a Haunted Mansion...

that will have nowhere to go.


----------



## Peachkins

Does anyone know why there are suddenly Alice in Wonderland tokens to collect? I wasn't lucky enough to get the only character I'm missing in today's legendary chest, and none of the characters I have seem to have costumes to worry about.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I was wondering that too and I have none of the characters.


----------



## McCoy

I haven't logged into the game yet today, but it has to be for some new stupid attraction enchantments or whatever right?


----------



## hopemax

It’s for the mini challenge. Collect locks and keys to catch lunchboxes to try and get the new Haunted Mansion.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Pascal, Prince, Snow White comfy through tower challenge and Rapunzel comfy through a leader board event


----------



## JamesGarvey

Simultaneous leveling for 2 characters via that previously unidentified scroll from the calendar. Will also be available through elixir purchases.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Comfy costume leveling animations, which are neat but completely useless to end game players


----------



## Peachkins

hopemax said:


> It’s for the mini challenge. Collect locks and keys to catch lunchboxes to try and get the new Haunted Mansion.



Thank you!


----------



## hopemax

I am listening to the live stream a bit.  Lame explanation for why they are calling Snow White's Prince  "Prince Charming."  If true, it's worse than some random game company not knowing the proper names for a character, it's Disney's people not knowing the proper name for its characters.

Space Mountain area looks WAAAYYYY better.


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> Pascal, Prince, Snow White comfy through tower challenge and Rapunzel comfy through a leader board event



Through Leader Board??????????  NOT FAIR


----------



## hopemax

Rebalancing...

They are messing with the Gold Trophies.  Now it seems like who will drop trophies are Princess and the Frog stuff, characters and attractions.  They seem to be removing the rest.

Snow White collection for tokens.

EDIT, because I forgot:  Peter Pan and Rapunzel buildings are next up to be enchanted.


----------



## hopemax

The chest pedestals will hopefully be removed in Update 34.  Then we will get our gems back.  But that is not the next update, the next update is 33.


----------



## hopemax

JamesGarvey said:


> Pascal, Prince, Snow White comfy through tower challenge and Rapunzel comfy through a leader board event



Pascal is actually storyline content, not Tower Challenge.  So he is not limited time content.

Update drops 9/10.  TC stars 9/17.


----------



## JamesGarvey

i'd have to look at the actual times of task but the trophy change seems ok. fewer characters just being useless at home while the same 6-8 characters are used over and over again for every event.


----------



## Sabres431

hopemax said:


> The chest pedestals will hopefully be removed in Update 34.  Then we will get our gems back.  But that is not the next update, the next update is 33.



They are hoping people forget about the reimbursement or quit before then.


----------



## Peachkins

hopemax said:


> Pascal is actually storyline content, not Tower Challenge.  So he is not limited time content.
> 
> Update drops 9/10.  TC stars 9/17.



Ooh, glad to hear about Pascal. He's literally the only thing I care about from what's going to be up for grabs.


----------



## Metz172

Can someone explain the mini challenge to me? How do you get the locks and keys?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Metz172 said:


> Can someone explain the mini challenge to me? How do you get the locks and keys?



Certain characters can earn them through tasks (mostly Alice in Wonderland ones but some others as well) and you need to collect three locks and three keys and then you can send certain characters to defeat a lunch box


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Side note - the Alice buildings can also earn locks and keys so remember to take them out of storage if you had put them away


----------



## mara512

Did they announce any rebalancing?


----------



## hopemax

mara512 said:


> Did they announce any rebalancing?



I posted the rebalancing, up the page about 10 posts.


----------



## mikegood2

The only real changes I was hoping for, but knew would never happen, was the ability to turn attractions enhancements on/off. What they could have easily done is drastically reduce the max token amounts though. Do we really need to *EVER* have 1530 of any item?

Anyone else finding the breakdown of the finding Nemo character items annoying? To many characters collecting multiple items, especially the main common item! Really gonna slow down the ability to collect any other item those jobs can collect, especially the 4-6 hour jobs. Seriously the main common item should *ONLY* be 1 or 2 hour jobs, never 4, 6 or 8 hour jobs.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else finding the breakdown of the finding Nemo character items annoying? To many characters collecting multiple items, especially the main common item! Really gonna slow down the ability to collect any other item those jobs can collect, especially the 4-6 hour jobs. Seriously the main common item should *ONLY* be 1 or 2 hour jobs, never 4, 6 or 8 hour jobs.



Yep, it's so frustrating to need a Shell Path or a Shell Pattern and the characters who earn them also earn the common token on that task.  Some of the characters collect like 6 things, on one task, but with that common token there it's hard to commit to sending them out for it.

In IOS, the chests were kind enough to give me Nemo Relics to enchant one of the attractions.  I went with Crush's Coaster to at least get options for the Shell Path without running into common tokens.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> WHO IS READY FOR A MAGICAL CHEST TODAY AND A VERY SPECIAL LIVE STREAM!
> 
> Things we should find out
> 1.  That they forgot about the pedestal gem reimbursement, have some magic instead.
> 2.  They'll square off the land in tomorrowland but somehow make the actual usable space smaller.
> 3.  SuperNova will be briefly seen in the background bringing coffee to the hosts who probably have never been to a Disney Park.
> 4.  When the next event will be.
> 5.  Another rebalancing of character tokens, now 150 to level up to 10.


"OK, I have on coffee light and sweet, I have another one black, and..."
"Shut up, you idiot.  We're livestreaming here..."


----------



## supernova

Because it's a ridiculously slow day at the office today and I'm not even sure why the building is open:

NEMO
Nemo - 6
Marlin - 3 (ready for 4)
Dory - 4 (ready for 5)
Hank - 4
Crush - 7
Squirt - 6 (need 1 shell pattern for 7)
Bruce - 5 (slow building on his tokens)

DUCKTALES
Scrooge - 10 max
Huey - 9 (just need coins for 10)
Dewey - 9
Louie - 8

LION KING
Shenzi - 8
Bonzai - 9
Ed - 10 max

ALADDIN
Rajah - 9 (why the hell is he still a thing??  wasn't he from two or three events ago??  anyway, 1 remaining ear hat to finish off the dumb tiger)
Sultan - 10 max


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> The only real changes I was hoping for, but knew would never happen, was the ability to turn attractions enhancements on/off. What they could have easily done is drastically reduce the max token amounts though. Do we really need to *EVER* have 1530 of any item?
> 
> Anyone else finding the breakdown of the finding Nemo character items annoying? To many characters collecting multiple items, especially the main common item! Really gonna slow down the ability to collect any other item those jobs can collect, especially the 4-6 hour jobs. Seriously the main common item should *ONLY* be 1 or 2 hour jobs, never 4, 6 or 8 hour jobs.


Absolutely correct.  The common token should not be part of Hank's 6-hour token fest.  There are more valuable things we need there than the dumb 1-hour token.  Idiot interns.


----------



## Peachkins

Rajah is taking forever!  He's currently at level 7 for me, almost ready to go to 8. I've already finished the one hyena I got, and his event was after Rajah's.


----------



## AJGolden1013

I can't say I'm thrilled about anything for update 33.  I will say I do like that you'll be able to level up two characters at a time.  That is something that I do like, and I do like how they have squared off the Space Mountain zone.  Maybe I can cram some more things in now.
Happy playing to all!


----------



## tonga

The Nemo relics to enhance buildings drop so rarely that by the time the buildings are enchanted the characters will be maxed out and the enchantment will be useless


----------



## Arundal

tonga said:


> The Nemo relics to enhance buildings drop so rarely that by the time the buildings are enchanted the characters will be maxed out and the enchantment will be useless



Exactly. I have gotten none but the free ones I got a while ago and no more Nemo relics since then. Won’t need them by the time I get them, alit like all the others I don’t need being a long time player as those toon are all leveled.


----------



## mikegood2

tonga said:


> The Nemo relics to enhance buildings drop so rarely that by the time the buildings are enchanted the characters will be maxed out and the enchantment will be useless



The new enhanced attraction is a complete and entire mess that has made the game far less enjoyable and more frustrating. Unless your a new(er) player, why would you want to enhance any of them? Especially attractions for characters you maxed out years ago. So in that case tokens are useless, what about extra magic? Let’s see, for Fantasmic, I can make an extra 7 magic each time the building is collectible, but it would cost me 5K magic to enhance it. I could do the match, but why, it’s *NOT WORTH IT!!! *Also, because I was getting annoyed having the drop token icon for characters I had sent home, I spent the time collecting 1530 balloons to make it go away. I’m not gonna risk enhancing a building and find out I may need to collect more.

Now the argument could be made that for newer attractions, like the Nemo ones, are beneficial and sadly that is correct. I said sadly, because these attractions would have collected those items before they added enhancements. So once again, like almost everything they’ve done to “improve” the game the last year or so, they’ve made it harder, more time consuming and annoying to get things we use to be able to do far more easily. *Enhancements are nothing but a money grab!

Edit: *OK decides to enhance Fantasmic and and happy to report that you don’t need to collect anymore. That said, wouldn’t it be better if you only had to collect the number of items (far less than 1530) that are only required for then next enhancement level and you’d need to collect the difference again, if you enhance a building?


----------



## galaxygirl76

Got the building, got nowhere to put it but I got the building. I have 8 buildings sitting in storage.

Another thing I hate about the enchantment thing is that sometimes a character check mark is put behind the enchantment notification and it takes zooming in all the way to be able to click on it.


----------



## Quellman

galaxygirl76 said:


> Another thing I hate about the enchantment thing is that sometimes a character check mark is put behind the enchantment notification and it takes zooming in all the way to be able to click on it.



 Yes!  Enhancements need to be layed behind other things.  Too often character check mark is behind the building and the check mark is masked by the enchanmnet ready.  it should be the other way around.   

I have probably enchanted like 4 buildings out of sheer accident.  I was like, why is this building weird? Oh I guess I must have accidentally enchanted it.  Oh well.   

I feel like I won't get Nemo completed anytime soon with the token conflicts and need to enchant.  I'll keep working on Rajh, the Hyenas, and the few levels left for the duck tales gang.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I love the new Haunted Mansion!

It’s got DOOM BUGGIES!!


----------



## Quellman

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I love the new Haunted Mansion!
> 
> It’s got DOOM BUGGIES!!



I was 12 spots away...  Glad you get to visit with friends in your doom buggy though!


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Sorry about that Quellman...I haven’t gotten the final character in the last several events (starting with Moana), so it’s a good consolation prize


----------



## hopemax

I left for my Disneyland trip on 8/6.  That morning was the last time my Windows game saw "Ecstatic" until last night.  The 10 happiness from the calendar made it possible to get it yesterday.  It's been awhile since I posted a progress update so here goes

IOS:

Rajah: Leveling to 9
Huey: 9
Dewey: 8
Louie: 7
Shenzi: 8
Bansai: 9
Ed: 9
Nemo: 7
Crush: 7
Bruce: 6
Squirt: 5
Dory: 5
Hank: 4
Marlin: 4

no Sultan or Scrooge

Windows:

Grandma Tala: 9 (4 hats away!)
Rajah: 8
Huey: 9
Dewey: 6
Louie: 5
Shenzi: 6
Banzai: 9
Nemo: 7
Crush: 7
Bruce: 4
Squirt: 5
Dory: 4
Hank: 4
no Marlin (or Ed, Sultan, Scrooge)


----------



## KPach525

iOS update available 
10am CST


----------



## McCoy

So it appears there were two updates today.  The first one, which as above, was available a little after 11am ET, didn't appear to change anything, as far as I noticed.  However, sometime this afternoon a second update became available which has the new content.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

does not appear to be available yet on Android


----------



## KPach525

McCoy said:


> So it appears there were two updates today.  The first one, which as above, was available a little after 11am ET, didn't appear to change anything, as far as I noticed.  However, sometime this afternoon a second update became available which has the new content.


That’s odd, I had no issues with my update, and a second never came through since.


----------



## Arundal

KPach525 said:


> That’s odd, I had no issues with my update, and a second never came through since.


Same here on IOS


----------



## rr333

Any word on the characters needed for the TC?


----------



## mikegood2

*NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*

The update moved the Nemo characters to the bottom of the character list.


----------



## mikegood2

Also Tinker bell no collects 2 one hour items which means I get to be annoyed multiple times a day when I miss clicking on her accidentally click on the castle!


----------



## luther10

The update is delayed on Android... BOOOOOOO... I was so prepared to redesign Tomorrowland today...


----------



## luther10

rr333 said:


> Any word on the characters needed for the TC?


Beauty and the Beast, Nightmare before Christmas and Snow White


----------



## twentyco

I didn't watch the update preview, so maybe they covered this.  I purchased a character scroll last night and used it to level up Jack Skellington (16 hours) at the same time I was leveling an 8 hour character.  This morning the 8 hour is done and Jack is still working, and I went to level another character in the "book" slot, assuming Jack would continue to use the scroll.  But now Jack is using the "book" slot and the scroll no longer exists.  Does that seem right?  I would think if I bought a scroll it would fully level the character one level up (for the full 16 hours).


----------



## figment_jii

Aside for leveling up the Wreck-It-Ralph characters, what are the Wifi tokens used for?  My Wreck-It-Ralph characters are suddenly collecting Wifi tokens again, even though all of them are at level 10.  I can't find any buildings that need the WiFi tokens, but maybe it's one that I don't have.


----------



## rr333

luther10 said:


> Beauty and the Beast, Nightmare before Christmas and Snow White



Thank you... I had heard that part, but they mentioned that they would be revealing all of the exact characters that will be needed through social media. I was wondering if they'd done any of that yet.


----------



## hopemax

figment_jii said:


> Aside for leveling up the Wreck-It-Ralph characters, what are the Wifi tokens used for?  My Wreck-It-Ralph characters are suddenly collecting Wifi tokens again, even though all of them are at level 10.  I can't find any buildings that need the WiFi tokens, but maybe it's one that I don't have.



Princess Dressing Room

Reddit is fearful that we're going to have to enchant it to get Glitched Fabric during the TC.


----------



## rr333

Any reason to wait on the update once all SW characters are maxed?

Also, did the update remove all your buildings from Space Mountain area when you updated? Even ones with characters inside?


----------



## supernova

twentyco said:


> I didn't watch the update preview, so maybe they covered this.  I purchased a character scroll last night and used it to level up Jack Skellington (16 hours) at the same time I was leveling an 8 hour character.  This morning the 8 hour is done and Jack is still working, and I went to level another character in the "book" slot, assuming Jack would continue to use the scroll.  But now Jack is using the "book" slot and the scroll no longer exists.  Does that seem right?  I would think if I bought a scroll it would fully level the character one level up (for the full 16 hours).


I haven't bothered with the character tokens, but I would presume that it's right.  I guess the scroll only lasts as long as the character is conflicting with another.  Rather than speed up the character currently leveling up, you bought the second temporary slot.  Now that it's done, I don't think the single scroll is a pass to use in conjunction with what would not be a third character.


----------



## supernova

rr333 said:


> Any reason to wait on the update once all SW characters are maxed?
> 
> Also, did the update remove all your buildings from Space Mountain area when you updated? Even ones with characters inside?


I don't think it's going to clear out the Space Mountain area, does it?  Isn't that what we can do on our own through the area-clear out feature?  Or did I miss a mention of an automatic area wipe?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I don't think it's going to clear out the Space Mountain area, does it?  Isn't that what we can do on our own through the area-clear out feature?  Or did I miss a mention of an automatic area wipe?



Mine did not clear out buildings. Been moving things around now! As I had surgery on Monday I have nothing better to do but lay around and play  my Magic Kingdoms this week lol.


----------



## DisTXMom

I have very little of the BaTB, NBC and SW characters, so I’m interested in what other characters will be used. Excited to get some new characters though- the last couple of TC’s only had characters I already had.


----------



## figment_jii

hopemax said:


> Princess Dressing Room
> 
> Reddit is fearful that we're going to have to enchant it to get Glitched Fabric during the TC.


Ah, got it.  Thanks.  That's the one building that I haven't pulled out of storage.


----------



## hopemax

I cleared my Tomorrowland, and I'm struggling to put it back together.  I think I kind of like it so empty!

I have Astro Orbiter, Laugh Floor, Astro Blasters and The Internet because those are the buildings I need for tokens.  I made a NBC spooky corner in my IOS game.  I made a WIR corner in my Windows game, and started doing an Incredibles corner and that's when I started thinking about leaving it empty.  Kind of want to do it for the whole Kingdom, but I don't want to miss a building I need for a token.  And it feels wrong, like I have all these buildings I should use them.  But I suppose we send unused characters home, so maybe it's just the same for the buildings?


----------



## mikegood2

I do like that they added a new way to level 2 characters, but added a spin to it, with character scrolls. 

To bad they added it now and not a few weeks ago, when it woulda been useful to me. Based on my limited number of characters who need to be leveled, it doesn’t do me any good.

Nemo - 7
Marlin - 5
Dory - 4
Hank - 5
Crush - 7
Squirt - 6
Bruce - 6

Dewey - 9
Louie- 8

Shenzi- 9

Rajah- 8 (need 22 ear hats)


----------



## rr333

supernova said:


> I don't think it's going to clear out the Space Mountain area, does it?  Isn't that what we can do on our own through the area-clear out feature?  Or did I miss a mention of an automatic area wipe?



I was thinking of when they changed the size of some of the buildings and they got automatically put in storage. Wasn't sure if the same would happen when they change the land the buildings are on. It makes sense that they would not move when the area gets bigger, but when have they made much sense?
 Also, think I saw someone mention that they probably would clear the area, but they may have been joking.


----------



## 10CJ

I am actually impressed with how much stuff I was able to put in tomorrowland with this change. A lot of it does not make sense in tomorrowland, but that is a different issue. I was actually able to place all my attractions and I have no more in storage. Not sure if I will leave it like that but it did create a lot of room. If you had something that was near an edge make sure you check it. you might be able to move it closer now.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> I think I officially made the decision that finishing Finding Nemo event is it for me this morning. Completely agree with you about the game being pointless now and at-least for me, attraction enhancements were the nails and the hammer and the Nemo Relics were the final swing of the hammer on the nail in the coffin.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get my 6th Nemo Relic from the crate I won in the last crab tapper. Decided last night that I would use it on Nemo’s Submarine Voyage last night, but was unable to because I had characters doing tasks in that building. So waited for this morning, but made mistake of sending someone on a 2 hour job, so wasn’t able to start the enhancement until an hour ago. Was finally able start the enhancement and it will take 4 hours to complete! Seriously we have to wait 4   hours for the building to enhance? On top of that any Merlin task which takes place in that building, and it’s most of them, can’t start until the building is done! The game just isn’t worth the time, effort and frustration anymore and honestly it’s been that way for awhile.



So I had to bump this post, because of the Update.  Even though it wasn't in the Update Notes...

They changed the 1st Enchantment Token on the Submarine Voyage from P. Sherman Masks to Coffee Pots...


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> I cleared my Tomorrowland, and I'm struggling to put it back together.  I think I kind of like it so empty!
> 
> I have Astro Orbiter, Laugh Floor, Astro Blasters and The Internet because those are the buildings I need for tokens.  I made a NBC spooky corner in my IOS game.  I made a WIR corner in my Windows game, and started doing an Incredibles corner and that's when I started thinking about leaving it empty.  Kind of want to do it for the whole Kingdom, but I don't want to miss a building I need for a token.  And it feels wrong, like I have all these buildings I should use them.  But I suppose we send unused characters home, so maybe it's just the same for the buildings?


My kingdom stayed empty after the crab tapper (about a month) until just last night. After the reshaping of the SM area I decided to re-do everything. I did enjoy how empty it was and how easy it was to clear things out. 
Ultimately, no it’s not wrong to keep buildings home too.


----------



## KPach525

10CJ said:


> I am actually impressed with how much stuff I was able to put in tomorrowland with this change. A lot of it does not make sense in tomorrowland, but that is a different issue. I was actually able to place all my attractions and I have no more in storage. Not sure if I will leave it like that but it did create a lot of room. If you had something that was near an edge make sure you check it. you might be able to move it closer now.


I also was surprised how much stuff I was able to fit. However I have 3 left in storage after re-shuffling my kingdom. Might do a video later if I’m awake/bored on my flight.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Characters for the first round of the Tower Challenge (via instagram)


Featured Character: Zero
Jack
Sally
Oogie Boogie
The Mayor
Pluto
Mickey
Pete
Minnie
Boo
Sulley
Celia Mae
Daisy 
King Louie
Mowgli 
Shere Khan
Goofy
No word on the grouping.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> Princess Dressing Room
> 
> Reddit is fearful that we're going to have to enchant it to get Glitched Fabric during the TC.



well then extra awesome that the update is still delayed for Android so we have less time to earn wifi tokens prior to the Tower Challenge starting *sigh*


----------



## JamesGarvey

TheMaxRebo said:


> well then extra awesome that the update is still delayed for Android so we have less time to earn wifi tokens prior to the Tower Challenge starting *sigh*



I’ve maxed out at 150, so it doesn’t take all that long to collect them and the first enchantment is only 10. The scrolls will be a much greater issue.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> So I had to bump this post, because of the Update.  Even though it wasn't in the Update Notes...
> 
> They changed the 1st Enchantment Token on the Submarine Voyage from P. Sherman Masks to Coffee Pots...



Well that’s ridiculous! If people spend resources, and some cash, they should never have to worry about not getting an item that they “payed” to get access to. If anything, they should had added the pots and kept the masks.


----------



## mikegood2

I’ll also chime in and agree that the redone/extra room in tomorrow land is a really nice addition.  Haven’t rearranged much yet, but will get to doing it soon.

One thing I do wish we could do and hope they let us do in the future is the ability to move a building where characters are preforming tasks. I understand why we can’t put those building into storage, but not sure why we can’t move them? This is keeping me from rearranging my Tomorrowland right now.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Well that’s ridiculous! If people spend resources, and some cash, they should never have to worry about not getting an item that they “payed” to get access to. If anything, they should had added the pots and kept the masks.


Which is why you should never spend money on the game.  Ever.


----------



## SunDial

What are they saying is the delay for Android?   And when is this tower challenge supposed to start?


----------



## mikegood2

Since I was only partially paying attention to the debates tonight I had 3 hours to fill up Tomorrowland and do a little bit of rearranging other parts of the park. It’s amazing how many more attractions can fit in there now. I was able to get all but 6 attractions out. 3 Incredible attractions, Chip and Dale Treehouse, ‘Ohana and Slaughter Race. I might be able to fit a few more out, but had a few characters doing tasks in attractions in areas I’d want to rearrange more.

Really hope they do the Small world lands for the next update, because that would let me get everything out. If they do that they would resolve the biggest issues I’ve had with the game over the last year.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Anyone else stockpiling leveling scrolls? Currently looks like you can get 1 per day and I think they’ll be useful when I have multiple Nemo characters sitting on 16/24hr level upgrades at the same time.


----------



## mara512

OK so Grumpy was at level 10 before the update now he is back down to level 8.  Not even sure it’s worth sending them an email.  This is frustrating.


----------



## ZellyB

mara512 said:


> OK so Grumpy was at level 10 before the update now he is back down to level 8.  Not even sure it’s worth sending them an email.  This is frustrating.



That's weird.  Grumpy is still level 10 for me, so maybe it's a glitch?


----------



## JamesGarvey

mara512 said:


> OK so Grumpy was at level 10 before the update now he is back down to level 8.  Not even sure it’s worth sending them an email.  This is frustrating.



Someone on Reddit had posted about the same issue, the update causing a roll back in a character level. I’d suggest checking all your characters and filing a ticket so they could (maybe) determine the cause.


----------



## rr333

So, should we wait to update if we have android? I was thinking of doing it so I could start filling in my SM area.


----------



## figment_jii

JamesGarvey said:


> Characters for the first round of the Tower Challenge (via instagram)


On a side note, I learned during the last tower challenge that you can only earn the maximum event currency for each round if all of your characters are at level 10.  While the display gives you a range of possible currency you can earn, if you aren't using level 10 characters, you'll get something lower than the range displayed.  I asked customer service last time because it said the range was going between 250 and 280 coins, but I only got 236 coins.  Customer service took 2 weeks to answer, but they said "[w]hen you challenge the tower with all 5 characters at level 10, the reward will be around 250-280" using lower level characters reduce the reward, but it isn't reflected in the displayed range.  So, in other words, try to level up the characters to 10 before the event starts!


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> View attachment 435422
> 
> 
> Someone on Reddit had posted about the same issue, the update causing a roll back in a character level. I’d suggest checking all your characters and filing a ticket so they could (maybe) determine the cause.


Yeah, I got that too.  My question is, if their updated wasn't ready to be released on Android and yet somehow wasn't their fault, then whose fault was it, exactly?


----------



## mikegood2

My Grumpy is still at 10. Remember when Grumpy was supposed to be a very “special character” that was gonna help in future event? I think the interns did too.

So is the Prince from Snow White the character we are trying to get in the next TC? If so, I might sit this one out.

Also, is Nemo one of the worst characters this game has had as far as item collecting goes? He doesn’t have any jobs under 6 hours (unless he has one for a character I have ready to level) . He has a 6 hour job that I think has up to 6 item possibles but common coral is the is one of them, so it’s basically just a 6 hour common job. Everything else is a 6 or 8 hour joint task, and the characters used had better tasks with lower times.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Yeah, I got that too.  My question is, if their updated wasn't ready to be released on Android and yet is somehow wasn't their fault, then whose fault was it, exactly?



*Maleficent’s fault!*


----------



## JamesGarvey

Round 2 of the tower challenge 


Featured Character: Mrs Potts 
Belle 
Lumiere 
Beast
Chip
Gaston
Le Fou
Forky
Woody
Sarge
Ducky
Merryweather
Aurora
Prince Phillip
Bo Peep
Cogsworth
Jack Skellington
Buzz Lightyear
Eve
Wall-E


----------



## 2010_Bride

Question about levelling up Nemo buildings. I don’t have any Nemo relic tokens. I never won any in the chests during the event, and when I click on them it says they are in bronze chests and a couple of the other chests. However, when I watch the prizes cycle through when I open a chest, Nemo relics aren’t even options. Do you all have these as options?


----------



## McCoy

2010_Bride said:


> Question about levelling up Nemo buildings. I don’t have any Nemo relic tokens. I never won any in the chests during the event, and when I click on them it says they are in bronze chests and a couple of the other chests. However, when I watch the prizes cycle through when I open a chest, Nemo relics aren’t even options. Do you all have these as options?


The bronze chests list them as a 0.38% chance in my game, but they are there.  I wouldn't focus much on whether they appear in the chest opening animation, since the prizes you get are purely by chance and predetermined once you open the chest.


----------



## hopemax

mara512 said:


> OK so Grumpy was at level 10 before the update now he is back down to level 8.  Not even sure it’s worth sending them an email.  This is frustrating.



I saw someone on Reddit report this issue.  So you are not alone, and  I would contact Gameloft.  They may do nothing, but if multiple people report, then they may have to own the glitch.


----------



## hopemax

2010_Bride said:


> Question about levelling up Nemo buildings. I don’t have any Nemo relic tokens. I never won any in the chests during the event, and when I click on them it says they are in bronze chests and a couple of the other chests. However, when I watch the prizes cycle through when I open a chest, Nemo relics aren’t even options. Do you all have these as options?



I have gotten Nemo Relics out of chests, but I didn't pay attention to which chest it was.  But I got enough to Enchant 2 of the 3 attractions to level 1, which is helping out with the token collection vs my Windows game where I think I've gotten a grand total of 2 Relics...  Edit, it's actually 3 relics.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I have gotten Nemo Relics out of chests, but I didn't pay attention to which chest it was.  But I got enough to Enchant 2 of the 3 attractions to level 1, which is helping out with the token collection vs my Windows game where I think I've gotten a grand total of 2 Relics...  Edit, it's actually 3 relics.



I have managed to get 2 Nemo Relics early on, but have not seen any since.


----------



## Peachkins

Finally got the update for Android. I, too, was impressed with how much I could fit in Tomorrowland (and still have it look decent!). I still have one big corner open there, and even cleared out another partial section around California Screamin'. I could have fit Omnidroid City, but the sheer size of it irritates me to no end. It's staying in storage. Everything else is out now.


----------



## mikegood2

Just a heads up to everyone, especially the players who basically ignore the attraction enhancements. The *Snuggly Duckling* attraction does collect *Pascals Dress at 1st enhancement* and *Pascal Ear Hats at 2nd enhancement*. Most of us should already have enough materials collected to do these enhancements.  [Edit: _Was not aware they were Tangled Relics (or their rarity) when I posted this]_

*EDIT*: Just to make sure no one is concerned about me, because I didn’t complain about anything in this post let me add this. Building enhancements *should be* instantaneous and not take 4 hour, 8 hours, etc. to do. Also, they really need to build in a better system of letting us know what enhancements add, especially if it’s a few enhancements in. Or better yet the ability to turn them of so we can ignore them.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Just a heads up to everyone, especially the players who basically ignore the attraction enhancements. The *Snuggly Duckling* attraction does collect *Pascals Dress at 1st enhancement* and *Pascal Ear Hats at 2nd enhancement*. Most of us should already have enough materials collected to do these enhancements.
> 
> *EDIT*: Just to make sure no one is concerned about me, because I didn’t complain about anything in this post let me add this. Building enhancements *should be* instantaneous and not take 4 hour, 8 hours, etc. to do. Also, they really need to build in a better system of letting us know what enhancements add, especially if it’s a few enhancements in. Or better yet the ability to turn them of so we can ignore them.



Thanks, I had not noticed that. I will watch to level those buildings though I do not have any of those Relics lol.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Just a heads up to everyone, especially the players who basically ignore the attraction enhancements. The *Snuggly Duckling* attraction does collect *Pascals Dress at 1st enhancement* and *Pascal Ear Hats at 2nd enhancement*. Most of us should already have enough materials collected to do these enhancements.
> 
> *EDIT*: Just to make sure no one is concerned about me, because I didn’t complain about anything in this post let me add this. Building enhancements *should be* instantaneous and not take 4 hour, 8 hours, etc. to do. Also, they really need to build in a better system of letting us know what enhancements add, especially if it’s a few enhancements in. Or better yet the ability to turn them of so we can ignore them.



It's so cute that you think "most of us" have Tangled relics.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> It's so cute that you think "most of us" have Tangled relics.



Honestly, I didn’t pay attention to what the relics were and really don’t care what they are, so I apologize, I though they were more common relics that we’ve had for a while. I was lucky enough to have them all and since I hadn’t realized the attractions had Pascel items I though others might not know either.

Also, while I said “most of us should already have”  I didn’t realize they were Tangle relics and even if I did, I don’t pay enough attention to enhancement that I knew they were a new relic (if they are?). When you have all the items there is no way to check what the relics are, especially on a phone where the the icons is just too small to make out.


----------



## mara512

hopemax said:


> I saw someone on Reddit report this issue.  So you are not alone, and  I would contact Gameloft.  They may do nothing, but if multiple people report, then they may have to own the glitch.



I’ll  report it and see what happens.


----------



## luther10

Tangled relics - 0.38% in bronze chest, same as Nemo relics...  So it's borderline impossible...


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> It's so cute that you think "most of us" have Tangled relics.


Exactly.  Because only "some of us" appear to continue to spend (waste?) money on this game.


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> Tangled relics - 0.38% in bronze chest, same as Nemo relics...  So it's borderline impossible...


They are also in Attraction Enhancements (x4 12.57%) and Resource Chests (x2 11.62%). Also, that is probably the most research I will do for attraction enhancement, because it’s nothing but a colossal   that none of us were asking for (the way they implemented it).

I somehow had 11 but not sure what I got them mostly because I don’t care what I get from them anymore, because the last item usually disappears to quickly to to see. 

@supernova I didn’t put any money into it and never will.


----------



## hopemax

My Windows Calendar chest barfed out WIR Relics this morning.  8 + 8.  Then the one I found spat out 2 more.  So if we have to enchant the Dressing Room, I at least have enough for level 1 there.  Meanwhile in IOS, I only have 2.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Is there a list somewhere to tell me the max number of common tokens (Mickey balloons, Pixar balls, wifi signals...etc) needed to enchant buildings? I feel like I’ve been collecting forever and haven’t maxed them out yet.


----------



## hopemax

2010_Bride said:


> Is there a list somewhere to tell me the max number of common tokens (Mickey balloons, Pixar balls, wifi signals...etc) needed to enchant buildings? I feel like I’ve been collecting forever and haven’t maxed them out yet.



Assuming your characters are maxed out and you aren't collecting for them or costumes, it's usually 150 per building.

So WIR, only has 1 building so far (Dressing Room) so we need 150 Wi-Fi

Pirate Flags : 750
Cinderella Pumpkins: 300
Wall-E: 300
Sleeping Beauty: 150

Tangled should be: 300 (going to take forever with characters working on other tokens) (2 buildings)
Peter Pan should be: 600 (4 buildings)

The Balloons and Pixar Balls kept coming back so I think people ended up with different numbers.  I have 1620 balloons and 1381 balls (but I am also collecting for Rex).


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Is there a list somewhere to tell me the max number of common tokens (Mickey balloons, Pixar balls, wifi signals...etc) needed to enchant buildings? I feel like I’ve been collecting forever and haven’t maxed them out yet.


I've never understood the point of the useless token scramble to try and max out.  The number of scrolls alone pretty much guarantees that you won't need anything more than the number of tokens required to enchant just one attraction.  The other common tokens are easy enough to come by.  Me?  I sent everyone home because I am not going to attempt to collect literally thousands of balloons.  My time is honesty more valuable than that.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I've never understood the point of the useless token scramble to try and max out.  The number of scrolls alone pretty much guarantees that you won't need anything more than the number of tokens required to enchant just one attraction.  The other common tokens are easy enough to come by.  Me?  I sent everyone home because I am not going to attempt to collect literally thousands of balloons.  My time is honesty more valuable than that.



It’s really not that hard to understand. I think a number of players, myself included, don’t like seeing the drops token logo on the visiting home screen. It bugged me, so I collected 1 set of items at a time and moved on to the next when done. Really doesn’t take more than a few seconds every time you log in. Now if in your case it doesn’t bug you than than it makes sense to ignore it.

I think the much better question is why do they have them set up to the maximum that can be collected. Why not just max it out at something like 100? Like you said, they are easy really easy to come by.

Or better yet, give us a button to toggle enhanced building on/off. I think most of us would just like to live in a kingdom where attraction enhancements never existed.


----------



## 2010_Bride

supernova said:


> I've never understood the point of the useless token scramble to try and max out.  The number of scrolls alone pretty much guarantees that you won't need anything more than the number of tokens required to enchant just one attraction.  The other common tokens are easy enough to come by.  Me?  I sent everyone home because I am not going to attempt to collect literally thousands of balloons.  My time is honesty more valuable than that.



I did the same as you. I’ll never enchant all these buildings to max level, but I find it annoying when I’m looking for characters that collect character tokens  / gold trophies etc. to see so many character in the character book showing that they collect tokens. So my new plan is just max everything out.


----------



## hopemax

My problem is: I try to be fast and click on the first task with tokens and sometimes that means sending a character off on a 1 hr common token task, when I want to send them out on a longer task for a character token.  Right now, I keep doing that for Tangled commons instead of Pascal items.  So the sooner they are maxed out and gone, the better.


----------



## mikegood2

2010_Bride said:


> I did the same as you. I’ll never enchant all these buildings to max level, but I find it annoying when I’m looking for characters that collect character tokens  / gold trophies etc. to see so many character in the character book showing that they collect tokens. So my new plan is just max everything out.



You did a better job explaining it then my previous post. 

That’s exactly why I just bit the bullet and collected them all. When we had 18+ characters that only collected enhancement items it was easy to miss the ones that collect characters items. Was really frustrating to find out a few days after you leveled a player, that you weren’t collecting some of their items, because you thought all the characters with the icons, only collected enhancement items.


----------



## mikegood2

I just noticed Pascal’s Dress and Ear Hats can be purchased thru Merlin for 600 elixir. Is, or has anyone been tempted to buy any to speed up and welcome him? 

I’m thinking I’ll probably buy the remaining pieces I need after I complete collecting one of the items.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> I just noticed Pascal’s Dress and Ear Hats can be purchased thru Merlin for 600 elixir. Is, or has anyone been tempted to buy any to speed up and welcome him?
> 
> I’m thinking I’ll probably buy the remaining pieces I need after I complete collecting one of the items.



That's the same as I'm thinking.  Once I get close, just buy the remainder.  At least in IOS.  In Windows, I am elixir poor, so other than maybe the last one or two, I don't want to spend much elixir.  Don't know what kind of surprises GL has planned going forward.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> I just noticed Pascal’s Dress and Ear Hats can be purchased thru Merlin for 600 elixir. Is, or has anyone been tempted to buy any to speed up and welcome him?
> 
> I’m thinking I’ll probably buy the remaining pieces I need after I complete collecting one of the items.



I did not realize that. Thank you!  I had bought all the attractions Merlin had available a little while back, and hadn't looked since to see if there was anything else. May as well spend my elixir on something.


----------



## Peachkins

2010_Bride said:


> I did the same as you. I’ll never enchant all these buildings to max level, but I find it annoying when I’m looking for characters that collect character tokens  / gold trophies etc. to see so many character in the character book showing that they collect tokens. So my new plan is just max everything out.



Yes, this is exactly why I've been trying to collect them. I loved it when they added the feature to show who collected character tokens, but it's become nearly useless with all the stupid enchantment ones.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> I just noticed Pascal’s Dress and Ear Hats can be purchased thru Merlin for 600 elixir. Is, or has anyone been tempted to buy any to speed up and welcome him?
> 
> I’m thinking I’ll probably buy the remaining pieces I need after I complete collecting one of the items.



Pulled the trigger on this 2 nights ago. I needed just one more ear token, and came up empty on a round of collecting from everyone. Welcomed him so i could send everyone to start collecting overnight.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I wouldnt mind enchantments so much if you could earn them through grind and not have to rely on chest RNG. No joke, if they gave a task that would take every character from that character group (minus premium), be a 24 hour task and would guaranteed drop 1 Relic, I would take it over the current set up. I'm a broken record on this, but paid content should a fast forward button, a method to profit from people who decide paying money is worth not waiting, not the only method to proceed.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> I wouldnt mind enchantments so much if you could earn them through grind and not have to rely on chest RNG. No joke, if they gave a task that would take every character from that character group (minus premium), be a 24 hour task and would guaranteed drop 1 Relic, I would take it over the current set up. I'm a broken record on this, but paid content should a fast forward button, a method to profit from people who decide paying money is worth not waiting, not the only method to proceed.



That would be an interesting idea. Just spit firing, but what about some type of relic store? Every character could have a relic task, let’s say a 24 hour job that would give a relic coin that could be spent in a relic store? The store could then charge x coins, depending on rarity, and we could buy whatever relics we want?

I think most of us would agree that as is, the entire attraction enhancement system is a joke. We all know that the entire process is just a way for them to try making money, which is understandable from their POV, but they’ve taken away things we use to get from building before and now require a building to be enhanced to get.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Tasks that award a new Relic Currency for use exclusively in a relic store would definitely be a worthwhile change. As it stands, i've got 112 useless feeling characters sitting at home producing nothing but magic but adding nothing to game play. Dumbo, and Michael Darling literally have only dropped 2 tokens since their introduction. Would variety be too much to ask for? Especially with permanent, non-premium characters.


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> I did the same as you. I’ll never enchant all these buildings to max level, but I find it annoying when I’m looking for characters that collect character tokens  / gold trophies etc. to see so many character in the character book showing that they collect tokens. So my new plan is just max everything out.


What those idiot interns need to do for us is show which token(s) each character could collect.  Let us click on the "Drops Tokens" circle and show what the hell they are.  Little is more frustrating than returning a bunch of characters only to find out that they drop useless balloons.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> I wouldnt mind enchantments so much if you could earn them through grind and not have to rely on chest RNG. No joke, if they gave a task that would take every character from that character group (minus premium), be a 24 hour task and would guaranteed drop 1 Relic, I would take it over the current set up. I'm a broken record on this, but paid content should a fast forward button, a method to profit from people who decide paying money is worth not waiting, not the only method to proceed.



This 100% - if we need to enchant the princess dressing room to get the purple fabric then there should be a way to earn those required scrolls beyond random chance in the chests - and then leave it up to the player if he chooses to have the characters work towards the scrolls or towards other items


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I just noticed Pascal’s Dress and Ear Hats can be purchased thru Merlin for 600 elixir. Is, or has anyone been tempted to buy any to speed up and welcome him?
> 
> I’m thinking I’ll probably buy the remaining pieces I need after I complete collecting one of the items.


As he is permanent content, I don't see the point in rushing.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> As he is permanent content, I don't see the point in rushing.



Agree!! Anytime is fine with me.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> As he is permanent content, I don't see the point in rushing.





Arundal said:


> Agree!! Anytime is fine with me.



For the most part I agree, but since both items are epic, if you finish 1 item and need 2 or 3 or the other, why not? Since most of us have a surplus on elixir what does it hurt spending some.

Also think this might be the first TC I’m not gonna worry about getting the character. I don’t care if I get the prince or not. If I get him great, but not worth putting in extra effort for him


----------



## mikegood2

Not sure if it’s been discussed her, but with all these enhanced attractions that collect items for characters many of us have already maxed, does any see the possibility that they increase the max level of characters in the future?


----------



## jeremy1002

Are there any characters that drop Maleficent coins?


----------



## KPach525

jeremy1002 said:


> Are there any characters that drop Maleficent coins?


None: tower challenges are the only way aside a few oddball places


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also think this might be the first TC I’m not gonna worry about getting the character. I don’t care if I get the prince or not. If I get him great, but not worth putting in extra effort for him


I leave for WDW tomorrow (Friday) and will be returning home late Tuesday night.  Wonder how much time I'll really be dedicating to this game over the next five days.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I leave for WDW tomorrow (Friday) and will be returning home late Tuesday night.  Wonder how much time I'll really be dedicating to this game over the next five days.


Have fun!!! The game will be here when you get back.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Have fun!!! The game will be here when you get back.


If we're lucky, it won't be.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I leave for WDW tomorrow (Friday) and will be returning home late Tuesday night.  Wonder how much time I'll really be dedicating to this game over the next five days.



My guess is next to none.  I believe you are far more sensible


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> If we're lucky, it won't be.



If you are coming to WDW then the weather is suppose to be really nice. First for us, kinda of autumn like.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> If you are coming to WDW then the weather is suppose to be really nice. First for us, kinda of autumn like.


Normally when I'm there this time of year, it seems to be overly hot.  Not quiet July/August hot, but more like "What the hell were you thinking when you bought your son that Sully Halloween costume to wear in the park?" sort of hot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anyone know which characters can earn hot cocoas?  Only feels like a couple and just fearful I am missing some that I could be sending out


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone know which characters can earn hot cocoas?  Only feels like a couple and just fearful I am missing some that I could be sending out



Hamm, Tinkerbell, Captain Hook and Jessie. That’s it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> Hamm, Tinkerbell, Captain Hook and Jessie. That’s it.



Thanks looking now I had Jessie out on a long task so why I didn't see her come up


----------



## DisTXMom

Some of the people on my leaderboard have 16,000-18,000 points already. How are they doing that? Even if they max every challenge and speed them up, that still seems unattainable.


----------



## lme30005

What other characters collect event currency? Think I’ve only found one so far!


----------



## KG427

Does anyone have a list of the buildings that drop Maleficent tokens? TIA!


----------



## hopemax

DisTXMom said:


> Some of the people on my leaderboard have 16,000-18,000 points already. How are they doing that? Even if they max every challenge and speed them up, that still seems unattainable.



Hacking.  I was reading some stuff about something else video game related, and it brought me to a Reddit post from a Chinese video game player who was basically apologizing for his countrymen and explaining the cultural differences between East and West that turns "playing a game" into "hacking a game."  All the calendar leaks and task leaks, and everything comes via Chinese players.  If they've hacked the game one way, they've hacked it in others. For us, we would view that as not really playing and placing first having no meaning.  For others, this is the way all games are "played."


----------



## galaxygirl76

Admittedly I'm on a lot of cold medicine but why oh why are we getting another Prince Charming? I'm so confused(and on a lot of cold medicine, seriously this thing is kicking my butt)


----------



## hopemax

galaxygirl76 said:


> Admittedly I'm on a lot of cold medicine but why oh why are we getting another Prince Charming? I'm so confused(and on a lot of cold medicine, seriously this thing is kicking my butt)



Because someone at Disney told Gameloft that Snow White's Prince was named Prince Charming.  That's what they said on the livestream.


----------



## DisTXMom

hopemax said:


> Hacking.  I was reading some stuff about something else video game related, and it brought me to a Reddit post from a Chinese video game player who was basically apologizing for his countrymen and explaining the cultural differences between East and West that turns "playing a game" into "hacking a game."  All the calendar leaks and task leaks, and everything comes via Chinese players.  If they've hacked the game one way, they've hacked it in others. For us, we would view that as not really playing and placing first having no meaning.  For others, this is the way all games are "played."


Booooo! Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## Megabear2

The leaderboard I've been placed on shows a range from 24,950 to 17,400 for the first 50 places. I cant see how that was possible to be done by 9.00am UK time this morning. Makes me think it's not worth my time now.


----------



## Arundal

Megabear2 said:


> The leaderboard I've been placed on shows a range from 24,950 to 17,400 for the first 50 places. I cant see how that was possible to be done by 9.00am UK time this morning. Makes me think it's not worth my time now.



I see that on most of my Leaderboards for Eastern time USA within a few hours after challenges start. I don’t understand how people can get so many points within a few hours after they start.


----------



## DisTXMom

If there’s one thing I hate, it’s cheaters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> Hacking.  I was reading some stuff about something else video game related, and it brought me to a Reddit post from a Chinese video game player who was basically apologizing for his countrymen and explaining the cultural differences between East and West that turns "playing a game" into "hacking a game."  All the calendar leaks and task leaks, and everything comes via Chinese players.  If they've hacked the game one way, they've hacked it in others. For us, we would view that as not really playing and placing first having no meaning.  For others, this is the way all games are "played."



reminds me of when I was at Hong Kong Disneyland and was told that you will see a lot of people cutting lines and they are likely from mainland China as in the culture "doing whatever you can to get ahead" is viewed as something to strive for - so cutting the line if it gets you ahead is viewed as something to do even if "against the rules"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lme30005 said:


> What other characters collect event currency? Think I’ve only found one so far!



I didn't think any characters earn event currency beyond those specific tasks they have at the beginning of each round


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got a massively worthless Amber Chest. Nothing inside but Happiness & Magic, hope others got luckier.


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> Got a massively worthless Amber Chest. Nothing inside but Happiness & Magic, hope others got luckier.



Yeah same here lol.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I also got a whole lot of nothing out of my amber chest.


----------



## Aces86

Arundal said:


> If you are coming to WDW then the weather is suppose to be really nice. First for us, kinda of autumn like.



Wow and here in Ohio it’s almost 90. What is going on lol


----------



## Arundal

Aces86 said:


> Wow and here in Ohio it’s almost 90. What is going on lol


Going to get back to 90s but for next few days upper 60s in morning followed by mid to upper 80s. I am loving it!!


----------



## hopemax

JamesGarvey said:


> Got a massively worthless Amber Chest. Nothing inside but Happiness & Magic, hope others got luckier.



One of my games, I got 2 Tangled commons and a character scroll.  The other magic and happiness.

In other news, I don't understand the RNG about these Relics.  I mentioned my Windows game barfing up WIR Relics.  It's still doing that.  I have 44 WIR relics.  In IOS, I still only have 2.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> One of my games, I got 2 Tangled commons and a character scroll.  The other magic and happiness.
> 
> In other news, I don't understand the RNG about these Relics.  I mentioned my Windows game barfing up WIR Relics.  It's still doing that.  I have 44 WIR relics.  In IOS, I still only have 2.



wow, that is crazy!  Out of one of the special chests in the calendar I actually got a 10 WiR relic token, beyond that I just got another 2 in a chest this morning ... so up to 12 (need 15 to enchant the princess room though)


----------



## JamesGarvey

Tip for lower level players. If you aren’t sure you’ll be able to get enough event currency during the Tower Challenge, wait before purchasing any tokens. If you don’t make it, that EC will at least gem convert at the end of the Challenge as opposed to having bought of now useless tokens.

Also, for those that do welcome The Prince, don’t waste EC buying additional first (currently the hat) tokens. Those have always changed after the event.


----------



## Peachkins

JamesGarvey said:


> Tip for lower level players. If you aren’t sure you’ll be able to get enough event currency during the Tower Challenge, wait before purchasing any tokens. If you don’t make it, that EC will at least gem convert at the end of the Challenge as opposed to having bought of now useless tokens.
> 
> Also, for those that do welcome The Prince, don’t waste EC buying additional first (currently the hat) tokens. Those have always changed after the event.



Is there a legit gem conversion? All I've gotten in the past is one lousy gem. I'm curious as to whether that's changed.


----------



## Quellman

Peachkins said:


> Is there a legit gem conversion? All I've gotten in the past is one lousy gem. I'm curious as to whether that's changed.


It's like 1 gem per 5k in EC. Or something equally absurd. I'd buy the second and third tokens, this way if you get the prince out of a chest later on, you'll already have a bunch of tokens that you can use to level him up.   This happened to me with Grumpy.  Had a bunch of tokens, and when I finally got him from a chest, I could level him right to level 8 before I needed to send characters for more.  It was nice.


----------



## tonga

JamesGarvey said:


> Tip for lower level players. If you aren’t sure you’ll be able to get enough event currency during the Tower Challenge, wait before purchasing any tokens. If you don’t make it, that EC will at least gem convert at the end of the Challenge as opposed to having bought of now useless tokens.
> 
> Also, for those that do welcome The Prince, don’t waste EC buying additional first (currently the hat) tokens. Those have always changed after the event.



Didn't they change that up with Rajah?  If I'm remembering correctly (possibly not as a lot was happening in my life at the time), at the end I had a bunch of the third token that were useless, as they kept the first token instead.  I was ticked off about it.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Anyone know when Snow White and Rapunzel’s comfy outfits come available?


----------



## Wdw1015

While doing the Beauty and the Beast side quests, anyone else notice that once they are done, it gives potions instead of the event currency? Supposed to be currency....yet another error for Gameloft.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Not that it cannot change, as images during the livestream are not from the current game (it had not updated yet), but these are the tokens you would want to invest in if you cannot finish the event:


----------



## supernova

tonga said:


> Didn't they change that up with Rajah?  If I'm remembering correctly (possibly not as a lot was happening in my life at the time), at the end I had a bunch of the third token that were useless, as they kept the first token instead.  I was ticked off about it.


They kind of tipped their hand with the hyenas, too.  Each character needs the common token and the ear hats.  No common tokens during the tower challenge, and so there is a third random token included in the initial set.  Since the other two hyenas had skull tokens are part of their set, that let us know which was the third token NOT to buy after the initial welcome.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Wdw1015 said:


> While doing the Beauty and the Beast side quests, anyone else notice that once they are done, it gives potions instead of the event currency? Supposed to be currency....yet another error for Gameloft.



Yes, I just noticed this today


----------



## 2010_Bride

AJGolden1013 said:


> Anyone know when Snow White and Rapunzel’s comfy outfits come available?



At the beginning of Chapter 3 according to the FB post.


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Anyone know when Snow White and Rapunzel’s comfy outfits come available?





2010_Bride said:


> At the beginning of Chapter 3 according to the FB post.



 They’re having more comfy outfits? 

Well, it’s not like it matters to me. If I get whatever’s required for them, great, but not planning on putting much additional effort in getting them. i just don’t see the point in costumes in this game? If they somehow made them useful in collecting items, maybe, but not they way they’ve implemented them.


----------



## Wdw1015

mikegood2 said:


> They’re having more comfy outfits?
> 
> Well, it’s not like it matters to me. If I get whatever’s required for them, great, but not planning on putting much additional effort in getting them. i just don’t see the point in costumes in this game? If they somehow made them useful in collecting items, maybe, but not they way they’ve implemented them.


Agree. Could have been a fun idea but poor execution.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Agree. Could have been a fun idea but poor execution.


You pretty much just described the entire game.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> You pretty much just described the entire game.



How was Disney?


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> How was Disney?


Hot and crowded. But still awesome.   Apparently Disney has boosted their "cap" on the Halloween party.  Damn ridiculous crowds for candy, characters, and attractions.


----------



## blewits

supernova said:


> Hot and crowded. But still awesome.   Apparently Disney has boosted their "cap" on the Halloween party.  Damn ridiculous crowds for candy, characters, and attractions.



Yeah. We aren’t even doing a Christmas party because it’s just too much now. Sad.


----------



## AJGolden1013

JamesGarvey said:


> Pascal, Prince, Snow White comfy through tower challenge and Rapunzel comfy through a leader board event





mikegood2 said:


> They’re having more comfy outfits?
> 
> Well, it’s not like it matters to me. If I get whatever’s required for i, great, but not planning on putting much additional effort in getting them. i just don’t see the point in costumes in this game? If they somehow made them useful in collecting items, maybe, but not they way they’ve implemented them.





Wdw1015 said:


> Agree. Could have been a fun idea but poor execution.



Me personally, I like to put them all in their costumes in the dressing room. It’s just cute to look at.  Sometimes I’m very easily amused.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AJGolden1013 said:


> Me personally, I like to put them all in their costumes in the dressing room. It’s just cute to look at.  Sometimes I’m very easily amused.



same here - I like just seeing so many characters in one area

I do wish you didn't have to change them out of their comfy outfit for other tasks though - like when there is a wish request from a guest to meet them having to change them out just to do that task, then having to change them back to go back to the dressing room


----------



## supernova

blewits said:


> Yeah. We aren’t even doing a Christmas party because it’s just too much now. Sad.


I'll still consider the Christmas parties because of the season, (slightly) lower temps, and better treats.  But to spend nearly $100 to walk around in 90 degree evenings, load up on candy that I will never eat, and NOT ride the attractions?  It's a waste of time.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'll still consider the Christmas parties because of the season, (slightly) lower temps, and better treats.  But to spend nearly $100 to walk around in 90 degree evenings, load up on candy that I will never eat, and NOT ride the attractions?  It's a waste of time.


 Also in that kind of heat how much of the candy melts and becomes inedibl?


----------



## AlohaBerry

AJGolden1013 said:


> Me personally, I like to put them all in their costumes in the dressing room. It’s just cute to look at.  Sometimes I’m very easily amused.



I loved doing that for all the dwarves when they would was up in the river. Simple amusement. 

PS has anyone noticed how young (like underaged at maybe 14 yrs old!!) this new Snow White Prince is? Yikes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AlohaBerry said:


> I loved doing that for all the dwarves when they would was up in the river. Simple amusement.
> 
> PS has anyone noticed how young (like underaged at maybe 14 yrs old!!) this new Snow White Prince is? Yikes.



Well, Snow White was only 14 in the movie so probably better this than thinking of a fully adult prince going with an underage girl


----------



## PrincessP

AlohaBerry said:


> I loved doing that for all the dwarves when they would wash up in the river. Simple amusement.



Thanks for the reminder!  I am going to put my dwarves on wash up duty, pretend they are Gameloft interns, and laugh when Bruce swims by.  There is no “gameloft interns are friends not food” society.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Need 3 ears and the 1000 EC for the prince. So close yet so far. The fabric task only he does is 4hr,  6 fabric tokens are needed so even with a trash drop rate I’m expecting, I should have plenty of time to get the costume.


----------



## hopemax

I'm about 4000EC away from the Prince in both games.    In IOS, I have all the Glitched Fabric because I failed at getting the last Princess Comfy costume that was offered (Moana?).  In Windows, I only have 2, but that's the game I had 40+ WIR relics, so I have started the process of Enchanting the Dressing Room to level 2.  This will probably be a waste, and I will want the WIR relics later, but whatever.  I have 33 and 36 cocoa, hoping that's enough.

It will come down to the drop rate on that Fabric.  Like, I said, I failed on the last Comfy Costume.  I don't remember now, what happened, but I think it was a beyond horrible drop rate


----------



## JamesGarvey

Now I realize the person is cheating in a way that has no effect on me, so I don’t actually care, but I found the scale of this amusing. Just collected my first run of this round of the TC, so I decided to look at the leaderboard prizes. The top player has 23,109 points. That means they ran, at minimum, 15 cycles at 8 gems each to speed up for a total 120 gems. Seems excessive to get a Maleficent hat stand, 15 gems and 3500 Magic.


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> Now I realize the person is cheating in a way that has no effect on me, so I don’t actually care, but I found the scale of this amusing. Just collected my first run of this round of the TC, so I decided to look at the leaderboard prizes. The top player has 23,109 points. That means they ran, at minimum, 15 cycles at 8 gems each to speed up for a total 120 gems. Seems excessive to get a Maleficent hat stand, 15 gems and 3500 Magic.



It is so crazy! But just play your game your way. It does not matter.


----------



## AlohaBerry

I miss the Enchanted Tales game because their animations were so great .... So glad I captured a few cute scenes to make me laugh still with screenshots and screencasts. Anyone else?


----------



## AlohaBerry

One more... Pascal... who I love... from Enchanted Tales... stealing Rapunzel's pies.  
Hope this one I am working on welcoming with DMK is as fun to watch.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Welcomed the Prince, he starts with no other task/quest besides the one dropping the costume fabric.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also in that kind of heat how much of the candy melts and becomes inedibl?


A lot of the candy I received was already crushed for some reason.  The bulk of it went into the trash.  So done with that whole waste of money "party".


----------



## KPach525

hopemax said:


> I'm about 4000EC away from the Prince in both games.    In IOS, I have all the Glitched Fabric because I failed at getting the last Princess Comfy costume that was offered (Moana?).  In Windows, I only have 2, but that's the game I had 40+ WIR relics, so I have started the process of Enchanting the Dressing Room to level 2.  This will probably be a waste, and I will want the WIR relics later, but whatever.  I have 33 and 36 cocoa, hoping that's enough.
> 
> It will come down to the drop rate on that Fabric.  Like, I said, I failed on the last Comfy Costume.  I don't remember now, what happened, but I think it was a beyond horrible drop rate


Don’t forget you will need glitch fabrics for Rapunzel’s comfy costume soon. So prioritize if you prefer.


----------



## KimRonRufus

AlohaBerry said:


> I miss the Enchanted Tales game because their animations were so great .... So glad I captured a few cute scenes to make me laugh still with screenshots and screencasts. Anyone else?
> View attachment 439956


Me! Me! I'm right there with you. I miss this game so much, it was SO adorable. I liked it WAY more than DMK. It was so easy to play and have fun...without paying...which is why it went under...oops.


----------



## Mattimation

So I haven't played this game in months (I download it with every new event, try to get back into it, and lose interest after a day or so), but I've noticed something very sketchy about it lately. As I've started playing other mobile games, I've seen a lot of ads for DMK, but they exclusively use footage from time limited events with taglines like "Join Beauty and the Beast today" or "welcome the Little Mermaid now!" I have yet to see an ad that features characters that new players can actually welcome, and I find that very distasteful. It's not false advertising since you can technically still get those characters, but only if you pay real money to open those chests during a very limited window! I am looking forward to trying Gameloft's new Disney game when it comes out next week, but this has definitely made me very wary.


----------



## dkolett

What new game is this?


----------



## supernova

So in two hours I will have Snow White in her pointless pajamas.  Oh, and that Prince we're all scrambling to welcome? He is already already sitting at home.  Once we have the six fabric pieces, he will be useless until Level 4.  What exactly is the point of all of this, Gameloft?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> So in two hours I will have Snow White in her pointless pajamas.  Oh, and that Prince we're all scrambling to welcome? He is already already sitting at home.  Once we have the six fabric pieces, he will be useless until Level 4.  What exactly is the point of all of this, Gameloft?


Personally I have been getting slow drops on the Comfy Snow White Fabric, but there are two more days. I got first one quickly and none since then. So been several days with no drop on the Princes fabric.


----------



## Mackado323

I am SO upset with this game.

 I know I shouldn't be. But the same resentment others hit long ago finally smashed me down.

I have bought almost all special characters when given the option. Bruce, Scrooge, Ed, so on. I grab most of the parade bundles when they drop. I think- well this is less than my Taco Bell meal for a game I've played essentially every day for three years.

So, knowing I could chance it, rush it with gems or just pay, I caved and handed them $5 for Snow's comfy outfit. Her mission sent her to the dressing room, where she sits serenading the rest of the royal relaxers.

When her mission ended, I gleefully went to send her back to watch it again.

_And there it was. _

*"This mission requires THIRD LEVEL of enchantment for Princess Dressing Room."*​
So now, the costume I paid for, will not allow me to do the desired animation until I have found enough tokens to move the dressing room up TWO enchantment levels, or deplete my gems to gamble with an attraction resource chest.

I have tried to remain positive. But *I am SO disappointed*. This blatant display of greed exceeds my lowest expectations for this game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I got the prince yesterday but my drops for the fabric for Snow White's comfy outfit that only he can get have been pretty terrible ... only 1 drop from 5 tries.  Hopefully that picks up - always hate this from the recent tower challenges that you do what you can to get to the last part but then it is up to chance of your drop rates if you get the last item you need or not

and @Mackado323 that really sucks you need to upgrade the dressing room just to see the animation when that is what they promote about getting the comfy outfits (that you get to see all the princesses in there together).  Would be something if there were 2 options - one that requires the upgrade and can produce a token or something and the other just shows the animation.

I am still short on common blue prints to get the first upgrade done (randomly I've gotten a ton of Wreck it Ralph tokens though so have plenty of those for multiple upgrades now)


----------



## supernova

Mackado323 said:


> I am SO upset with this game.
> 
> I know I shouldn't be. But the same resentment others hit long ago finally smashed me down.
> 
> I have bought almost all special characters when given the option. Bruce, Scrooge, Ed, so on. I grab most of the parade bundles when they drop. I think- well this is less than my Taco Bell meal for a game I've played essentially every day for three years.
> 
> So, knowing I could chance it, rush it with gems or just pay, I caved and handed them $5 for Snow's comfy outfit. Her mission sent her to the dressing room, where she sits serenading the rest of the royal relaxers.
> 
> When her mission ended, I gleefully went to send her back to watch it again.
> 
> _And there it was. _
> 
> *"This mission requires THIRD LEVEL of enchantment for Princess Dressing Room."*​
> So now, the costume I paid for, will not allow me to do the desired animation until I have found enough tokens to move the dressing room up TWO enchantment levels, or deplete my gems to gamble with an attraction resource chest.
> 
> I have tried to remain positive. But *I am SO disappointed*. This blatant display of greed exceeds my lowest expectations for this game.


Another reason why I am not handing Gameloft money.  Plus, I finished the costume with two full days to spare, so I would never consider shifting into panic mode so early in gameplay and buy something I can get for free with a bit of patience.   Buyer beware.


----------



## ZellyB

I've had horrible drops for the comfy outfit fabric as well.  I think I've sent him out at least 4 times on the task and still haven't gotten one drop.  I quit caring about the comfy outfits awhile back, so whatever, but it really is ridiculous. At least this time it was pretty easy to complete for the Prince.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am still short on common blue prints to get the first upgrade done (randomly I've gotten a ton of Wreck it Ralph tokens though so have plenty of those for multiple upgrades now)


I have over 130 WiFi tokens, so that isn't my problem.   Haven't received too many of the WiR relic tokens.  At least certainly not the 30 it will take to get the room to level 2. Why are we even doing this again?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I have over 130 WiFi tokens, so that isn't my problem.   Haven't received too many of the WiR relic tokens.  At least certainly not the 30 it will take to get the room to level 2. Why are we even doing this again?



sorry, I used wrong term, I meant the WiR relic tokens - they came up twice in those special chests where I got like 16 at a time twice.  I am up to 44 of the WiR Relics so should be enough for at least two upgrades.  But I only have 13 of the 20 common blueprints needed, so that is my constraint


----------



## Aces86

Wish they’d stop this comfy costume business. I hardly have any of them and I hate how the characters look. Not their traditional look. I also put the dressing room away bc it takes up a lot of room. It’d be nice to have them all sitting in the room together but they make it almost impossible for people who can only log in 4 times a day maximum.


----------



## mikegood2

Add me to the list of players with bad drop rates. I started out with 1, which I think everyone gets (?) then went a day and a half without getting any, then got 3 in a row and have not had one drop since.

At this point I don’t think the rarity of event are based on % chances of dropping. I had better drop rates for epic items in the last two events than I’ve had with the princes item which is rare.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So in two hours I will have Snow White in her pointless pajamas.  Oh, and that Prince we're all scrambling to welcome? He is already already sitting at home.  Once we have the six fabric pieces, he will be useless until Level 4.  What exactly is the point of all of this, Gameloft?



Other than the obvious, Gameloft wanting you make money, I don’t think there as any point to any of it anymore. The lack of thought they put into things like this is troubling though. I’m sure the prince will likely collect items he needs after the event is over, but why can’t they let him do it now.


----------



## Wdw1015

Add me to the list of terrible fabric drop rates. Been collecting over 24 hours with not one drop yet.


----------



## Mattimation

dkolett said:


> What new game is this?



Disney Princess Majestic Quest - it's a puzzle game with some story elements. It comes out next week.


----------



## hopemax

I was wondering how people were doing with drop rates for the Fabric.  I have 4 in IOS and 5 in Windows.

I will be glad to get this all finished and be done.  My annoyances are coming from wanting to work on leveling other characters but can't because I need to send people out for Cocoa or have them available to challenge the Tower.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I was wondering how people were doing with drop rates for the Fabric.  I have 4 in IOS and 5 in Windows.
> 
> I will be glad to get this all finished and be done.  My annoyances are coming from wanting to work on leveling other characters but can't because I need to send people out for Cocoa or have them available to challenge the Tower.


Finished the four-hour welcome at 12:30 this afternoon.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> At this point I don’t think the rarity of event are based on % chances of dropping. I had better drop rates for epic items in the last two events than I’ve had with the princes item which is rare.


Many times I've found that things pick up towards the end.  Gameloft intentionally builds in a slow period towards the middle to panic people into buying the bundle.  Hopefully things pick up for you before this ridiculousness ends.


----------



## DisTXMom

I was doing awesome on this challenge (for my standards anyway).... until I took a trip to Disneyland in the middle of it. I knew I would be off having fun & not playing DMK, so it’s ok that I’m not getting the prince. I got Snow White and Cogsworth and am happy with that.


----------



## mara512

I need 240 more EC to welcome the Prince so that should happen as soon as this round of TC finishes.  It will be close but I should be able to get the comfy costume too.  If I don’t oh well still haven’t figured out the point of them anyway.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> I need 240 more EC to welcome the Prince so that should happen as soon as this round of TC finishes.  It will be close but I should be able to get the comfy costume too.  If I don’t oh well still haven’t figured out the point of them anyway.



I have had Prince, EC, the pink fabric and hat for several days and not getting the Prince Fabric to drop. Got 1 so far the first day I got the Prince, but no more Prince Fabric in 2-3 days. We will see.


----------



## mara512

Arundal said:


> I have had Prince, EC, the pink fabric and hat for several days and not getting the Prince Fabric to drop. Got 1 so far the first day I got the Prince, but no more Prince Fabric in 2-3 days. We will see.



That is not encouraging


----------



## mara512

How important is the Snow White and Prince task?  Should I skip that and start collecting fabrics?


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone else had issues with the game crashing today? I can’t even open the stupid game anymore.


----------



## Arundal

I finally this morning got my second Snow White fabric after three days of tasks. Leaving me needing four. I will need to nearly get a drop every four hours to finish. I will not spend gems or cash for a comfy costume I will probably rarely use. The drop rate is so bogus.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Arundal said:


> I finally this morning got my second Snow White fabric after three days of tasks. Leaving me needing four. I will need to nearly get a drop every four hours to finish. I will not spend gems or cash for a comfy costume I will probably rarely use. The drop rate is so bogus.


This getting fabric only from a dude that you had to first win though regular non stop play and then with terrible drop rates sucks! Furthermore, no fabric drops in 2 days, having sent PC out at least every time it was possible.
Gameloft, you disappoint me again. 
No money for you! Fool me once... But never again!


----------



## McCoy

I have been at five fabrics for just about two days now.  Pretty pathetic, and glad I couldn't care less about this thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Many times I've found that things pick up towards the end.  Gameloft intentionally builds in a slow period towards the middle to panic people into buying the bundle.  Hopefully things pick up for you before this ridiculousness ends.



yeah, I found that in the past too ... but hopefully it starts!  I had over 3 days to work on the 6 fabrics and I only have 2 so far - I am at, i think 2 for 10 chances (seems off on the odds for a "rare" drop rate)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mara512 said:


> How important is the Snow White and Prince task?  Should I skip that and start collecting fabrics?



it's not important but gets you some more EC


----------



## Eeyore daily

I'm only at 20K EC so I know I won't get the prince. I never get the "prize" so I never truly bother with it. I'm looking forward to going back to regular game play, since thanks to this I have so many characters needing to level up.


----------



## hopemax

I think I have one more TC collection in both games and I'll earn the last concession.  Then I am done.  DH was snoring heavily last night, kept waking me up.  So I was able to check my fabric drops and got the last one in both games at 5 AM.  

The fabric was brutal.  I think we pretty much all had the Prince by the end of the first day, and it still took this long to get six.  I can't imagine trying to complete things if you were delayed on the Prince at all.


----------



## hopemax

Because I wasn't sure, according to Reddit, based on the Livestream, when they showed the Prince's "Level Up" animation...

The first 2 of the Prince's tokens will stick around.  The sword is the "useless" token.  This matches what happened with Shenzi, but is different than all the previous TCs.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Because I wasn't sure, according to Reddit, based on the Livestream, when they showed the Prince's "Level Up" animation...
> 
> The first 2 of the Prince's tokens will stick around.  The sword is the "useless" token.  This matches what happened with Shenzi, but is different than all the previous TCs.



I really hope that’s not the case because I just bought 3 of those swords an hour ago. 

Still waiting for my final SW fabric and I did level the Prince to 2 this morning. Currently 16th in my leaderboard, so if I don’t get my 15 gems something went terribly wrong.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, I went " 0 for" today for fabric - I have only gotten 2 in 3 days and now only ~15 hours to go

Yeah


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I went " 0 for" today for fabric - I have only gotten 2 in 3 days and now only ~15 hours to go
> 
> Yeah



I got my last fabric this morning so welcoming the comfy outfit. The fabric was crazy for several days and the drop rate went nearly in my opinion to “0” percent lol. I had the Prince with many days to go, but there was definitely a delay built in as suggested by someone and then with 24 hours to go got nearly one fabric for each four hour task. I also believe the third token for Prince will be the useless token as Snow White characters all use the Apple token as common token.


----------



## Wdw1015

I remember that the gem conversion was pretty pathetic but I can’t remember specifically what it was. I’m currently sitting at 9,000 EC, is it better to buy the tokens (with the exception of the sword) to level up the prince or hold onto the EC for gems?


----------



## Quellman

Wdw1015 said:


> I remember that the gem conversion was pretty pathetic but I can’t remember specifically what it was. I’m currently sitting at 9,000 EC, is it better to buy the tokens (with the exception of the sword) to level up the prince or hold onto the EC for gems?


I don't remember the break points. I think it is every 5k in currency.  Think of it this way, you are "paying" (foregoing) 1 gem to "rush" (purchase) tokens for a character to level up.  Seems like a great return on investment for my time.  Especially since we don't know what characters and tasks are needed to level him up after the event.  If each ear hat is  ajoint task for 8 hours.  You've saved 40 hours of collection time.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I don't remember the break points. I think it is every 5k in currency.  Think of it this way, you are "paying" (foregoing) 1 gem to "rush" (purchase) tokens for a character to level up.  Seems like a great return on investment for my time.  Especially since we don't know what characters and tasks are needed to level him up after the event.  If each ear hat is  ajoint task for 8 hours.  You've saved 40 hours of collection time.



For tower challenges they don’t pay much in gems. I think better to buy the extra items or level him once . You won’t get much in gems. Like one or two gems max.


----------



## hopemax

Reminder:  Once the timer counts down below 1 hr, pull your Dwarfs out and get them washing their hands (and SW and Queen's 1 hr task).  Then you can collect your first group of apples as soon as the event ends.  Plus, they look cute.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, I had some better drop rates and got up to 5 fabrics.  Used gems to speed through a few more rounds of collecting for the 6th.  Now I forget if you have to be done with "welcoming" the comfy outfit before the end of the event or just start the process (I know for new characters you just have to start but forget if same for outfits) but I guess will use a few gems to speed up that too just to be safe

had enough extra EC to get all of PC items to level him up, but not enough for the actual leving (need another 3,000 along with the items)


----------



## ZellyB

Yeah the fabric drops improved dramatically for me in the last 24 hours, so I did get the comfy costume earlier this morning.   It seems very clear that they manipulate the drop rates to try and get people to panic and pay for the costume.


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I had some better drop rates and got up to 5 fabrics.  Used gems to speed through a few more rounds of collecting for the 6th.  Now I forget if you have to be done with "welcoming" the comfy outfit before the end of the event or just start the process (I know for new characters you just have to start but forget if same for outfits) but I guess will use a few gems to speed up that too just to be safe
> 
> had enough extra EC to get all of PC items to level him up, but not enough for the actual leving (need another 3,000 along with the items)



Think you just have to start welcoming but not sure. I betting all of the Snow White characters will be able to help. I use EC to buy the two main tokens and have dreads ready to get Apples.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So right after the Tower Event ends a Golden Trophy collecting mini-event starts - a number of the Princess and the Frog character collect trophies


Also, a popup window with a puzzle piece came up so guess another event will start pretty soon.  Mine has music notes on it - wonder if any connection to PatF characters collecting for gold trophies if it is related to that


----------



## Quellman

Ended up stepping into a meeting that meant I missed getting the last fabric or buy more tokens., oh well. no worried about it.


----------



## hopemax

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, a popup window with a puzzle piece came up so guess another event will start pretty soon.  Mine has music notes on it - wonder if any connection to PatF characters collecting for gold trophies if it is related to that



During the last Livestream they mentioned that the PatF are now Gold Trophy collectors, replacing others like Chip & Dale, etc.  Not good if you are a new player because they were limited time content.  Which means: "Buy chests!"

Reddit is speculating that the new event will be Coco.  Others are hoping for Pocahontas (she has a Comfy costume, so will be coming eventually).  The music notes seem more like Coco, but the compass points are throwing people off.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hopemax said:


> During the last Livestream they mentioned that the PatF are now Gold Trophy collectors, replacing others like Chip & Dale, etc.  Not good if you are a new player because they were limited time content.  Which means: "Buy chests!"
> 
> Reddit is speculating that the new event will be Coco.  Others are hoping for Pocahontas (she has a Comfy costume, so will be coming eventually).  The music notes seem more like Coco, but the compass points are throwing people off.



Coco would definitely fit the music and tie in to Halloween/_Día de los Muertos_  time


----------



## UmmYeahOk

TheMaxRebo said:


> Coco would definitely fit the music and tie in to Halloween/_Día de los Muertos_  time



Definitely Coco. At first I was thinking Aristocats, with its musical tie-in, but questioned why, being that it would make sense to do them next year, to celebrate the 50th anniversary of their release, but also because they like to do things that are Halloween related.


----------



## supernova

Sitting out this dumb trophy collection thing.  Just picked up enough trophies to get the concession stand that I don't already have, but if Gameloft thinks I'm going to stick around collecting trophies every hour for the next three days?  Not happening.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> Sitting out this dumb trophy collection thing.  Just picked up enough trophies to get the concession stand that I don't already have, but if Gameloft thinks I'm going to stick around collecting trophies every hour for the next three days?  Not happening.



I don’t even bother with the happiness level either. “Watch a video?” No. They fixed their system so you don’t have 20 happy people running around when they start a contest involving them, so I don’t even bother any more. Too many watch a video requests. It’s not like I’m ever going to get in the top 100 of all time visitors despite being a day one player. Seems like all their little things I’m done with. Last event I didn’t even bother. I would log in once or twice a day, collect what I could, kept my event tokens in hopes that they’d be converted into gems. Sometimes I won’t even log in every day. I’ll watch a video for the daily. If it wasn’t for that stupid daily reward, I honestly would probably play even less. Too many ads both in game or other, too many video requests. Actual premium currency rewards you have the ability to click yourself. Just seems like loading the game, waiting for all the ads and such, it’s 5 or so minutes before you actually can even play the game.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Sitting out this dumb trophy collection thing.  Just picked up enough trophies to get the concession stand that I don't already have, but if Gameloft thinks I'm going to stick around collecting trophies every hour for the next three days?  Not happening.



I did the same!!!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Sitting out this dumb trophy collection thing.  Just picked up enough trophies to get the concession stand that I don't already have, but if Gameloft thinks I'm going to stick around collecting trophies every hour for the next three days?  Not happening.



That was also my plan, but game played me in a fairly inactive batch of players and I’m trying to collect Nemo Coral Reefs, to rebuild my supply, so I’m logging about once every two hours. Currently in the top 50 with around 120 trophies collected.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> It’s not like I’m ever going to get in the top 100 of all time visitors despite being a day one player. Seems like all their little things I’m done with.


Without the slightest but of sarcasm intended, I have never once bothered with the bullsh!t guest counter.   It's not a real number, I have no idea how it's allegedly calculated and I don't get why it's even a part of the game.  Remove it and clear up a major part of the playing screen for us.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> That was also my plan, but game played me in a fairly inactive batch of players and I’m trying to collect Nemo Coral Reefs, to rebuild my supply, so I’m logging about once every two hours. Currently in the top 50 with around 120 trophies collected.


All of my characters are home at this point, even with this endless grind for Nemo tokens.  I can't be bothered competing for a dumb frog trophy.   My time is more valuable than that.


----------



## supernova

Prince is at level 3. For some reason, he didn't cost any EC to move him to 2, so I took advantage.   Then I purchased the 10 ear hats towards 3. The trouble was that I wasn't sure which of the other token to buy so I just left it alone.  I tried to blow through as much of the currency as I could to get the tokens I needed because the difference of a gem or two just wasn't worth it.  Once that tiresome Tower Challenge nonsense ended, I truthfully didn't even bother noting how many gems I got as I simply tapped through each message that popped up.  Come to think of it, after realizing on the first or second day that the character lines didn't impact game play, I haven't bothered reading a single bit of dialogue.   Ever.  Tap, tap, tap and move the hell on.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Prince is at level 3. For some reason, he didn't cost any EC to move him to 2, so I took advantage.


Seriously!  He cost me 3000 in both games.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So after I enchanted the princess dressing room to level 1 I already had enough relics/tokens to upgrade to level 2, so I did that.  Now you need 60 more WiR relics to upgrade to level 3 which is the minimum level of it to get to do the Snow White task where you actually see her in the dress room.  

Seems a bit much just to see the animation that you promoted is the bug thing about having the dressing room/earning the comfy outfits: to see them all in there together


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> So after I enchanted the princess dressing room to level 1 I already had enough relics/tokens to upgrade to level 2, so I did that.  Now you need 60 more WiR relics to upgrade to level 3 which is the minimum level of it to get to do the Snow White task where you actually see her in the dress room.
> 
> Seems a bit much just to see the animation that you promoted is the bug thing about having the dressing room/earning the comfy outfits: to see them all in there together



I still only have 3 WiR relics. Don’t believe I will ever upgrade dressing room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> I still only have 3 WiR relics. Don’t believe I will ever upgrade dressing room.



I was at that point for awhile and then go lucky with two loads for them from 2 higher level chests - so they can come quickly.  But even that, which felt like a lot, was 16 of them.   Even at that rate 60 seems like a lot


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Seriously!  He cost me 3000 in both games.


To get him the first time, yes.  But to level him to 2, it didn't show any EC, just "go" or whatever it said.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> To get him the first time, yes.  But to level him to 2, it didn't show any EC, just "go" or whatever it said.



It was 1000 to Welcome, 3000 to level 2, and I noticed it said 4500 to level 3.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Coco characters announced on Facebook. Looks like 7 characters.


----------



## Wdw1015

JamesGarvey said:


> Coco characters announced on Facebook. Looks like 7 characters.


An event I assume verses permanent content?


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> It was 1000 to Welcome, 3000 to level 2, and I noticed it said 4500 to level 3.


Very very strange!  Mine never displayed an amount.  Not sure if it was a glitch and it wound up docking me the EC anyway, and the way I just don't pay attention to this game lately, I have no idea if it did.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Coco characters announced on Facebook. Looks like 7 characters.


Are there even 7 characters we care about?  I only half watched that bore-fest.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Are there even 7 characters we care about?  I only half watched that bore-fest.



Are you just trying to be antagonistic today?  But yes.

Miguel: Protagonist
Dante:  Cute Animal Sidekick
Ernesto:  Villain in the Land of the Dead
Abuelito: Antagonist in the Land of the Living
Mama Coco:  Duh 
Hector: Coco's father, and who Miguel is trying to help in the Land of the Dead
Mama Imelda: Coco's Mother, and who is an antagonist but not Villain in the Land of the Dead

It's not like they included Miguel's parents, his living uncle,Tia Rosita, Tia Victoria, Oscar & Felipe, Pepita or Frida Kahlo (which would be kinda cool, but I would guess there are rights issues since she was a real person).


----------



## hopemax

No one posting about Rapunzel's Comfy Costume yet. 5 Lanterns, 15 Glitched Fabric, 10 Rapunzel Fabric.  Be careful with Rapunzel and catching frogs, her task is 1 hr!  I guess she's really bad at it. 

In my IOS game, apparently I was able to stock up the last time we had to catch frogs.  I had 15 of both items to start, but I only found 5 frogs.  Guess I have to wait for them to respawn.  I also had 5 Glitched fabric left over from failing at Moana (even after spending what we needed for Snow White).  So I already have 10 Glitched Fabric.

Windows, I have nothing.  No Glitched fabric, and only 1 each of the nets/containers.  But in Windows, my Dressing Room is properly Enchanted, so I am not concerned about the Glitched fabric.  I am concerned about reaching the milestones to get the Rapunzel fabric, however.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Very very strange!  Mine never displayed an amount.  Not sure if it was a glitch and it wound up docking me the EC anyway, and the way I just don't pay attention to this game lately, I have no idea if it did.



In the Event book, it didn't say an amount.  But in the regular Character Book it did.  So you probably spent it without knowing.


----------



## cpc7857

supernova said:


> Very very strange!  Mine never displayed an amount.  Not sure if it was a glitch and it wound up docking me the EC anyway, and the way I just don't pay attention to this game lately, I have no idea if it did.


It didn't show the 3k in the event screen, it did say go, took you to the storybook, and showed the 3k EC cost there.  I kept forgetting how much I needed and went through that sequence a few times.


----------



## Wdw1015

The leader on my frog board has 40. So not only are they using gems to speed through the tasks to obtain the required tokens but then they are spending gems to speed up the re-spawn of frogs! Sucker born every minute.


----------



## goingthedistance

Wdw1015 said:


> The leader on my frog board has 40. So not only are they using gems to speed through the tasks to obtain the required tokens but then they are spending gems to speed up the re-spawn of frogs! Sucker born every minute.


More likely a hacker or cheater.  Can we even trigger a frog re-spawn with gems?


----------



## Wdw1015

goingthedistance said:


> More likely a hacker or cheater.  Can we even trigger a frog re-spawn with gems?


Oh, maybe you’re right! Maybe that’s not an option.


----------



## Arundal

Live Stream on Friday, so guessing Coco next week sometime.


----------



## hopemax

Arundal said:


> Live Stream on Friday, so guessing Coco next week sometime.



I assumed as much, because we leave Thursday night for a memorial service up in WA.  We come home on Sunday.  Short trip, so I don't really want to take my laptop.  But if I don't, I doubt I'll be able to get the last character the way things have been going with events lately.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> In the Event book, it didn't say an amount.  But in the regular Character Book it did.  So you probably spent it without knowing.


Entirely possible.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I assumed as much, because we leave Thursday night for a memorial service up in WA.  We come home on Sunday.  Short trip, so I don't really want to take my laptop.  But if I don't, I doubt I'll be able to get the last character the way things have been going with events lately.


You shouldn’t have any problems or worry about bringing your laptop. Theve never had a livestream and launched an event on the same day, right? If things go as they usually do, I’d guess is it will start on Thursday or Friday of next week.

Personally I’m just getting tired of the repetitiveness of every event and really not very interested in a Coco event. They really need to change things up. I’m not gonna get into a discussion on if there are 7 suitable Coco characters, but I’d really be in favor of dropping events down to 3 or 4 characters and reducing the length of events.

EDIT: My lack of interest isn’t because it’s likely Coco event (Actually liked the movie) it’s just a lack of interest in *any* event.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> You shouldn’t have any problems or worry about bringing your laptop. Theve never had a livestream and launched an event on the same day, right? If things go as they usually do, I’d guess is it will start on Thursday or Friday of next week.
> 
> Personally I’m just getting tired of the repetitiveness of every event and really not very interested in a Coco event. They really need to change things up. I’m not gonna get into a discussion on if there are 7 suitable Coco characters, but I’d really be in favor of dropping events down to 3 or 4 characters and reducing the length of events.
> 
> EDIT: My lack of interest isn’t because it’s likely Coco event (Actually liked the movie) it’s just a lack of interest in *any* event.



Sorry, next week Thursday, not this week Thursday.  So I will be leaving the day it starts likely.  I just don't like the weight of carrying it around. And the "I'm trying to not roll my eyes because a grown woman is playing a Disney game" that I get from the in-laws.


----------



## AJGolden1013

Saw that all fabrics for Rapunzel are through leaderboard events.  Not sure I'll be able to make those.  I am about to go to Disney for my birthday!  Saw the fabrics for Bo Peep in Merlin's Shop.  Is that going to happen with Rapunzel too?


----------



## mikegood2

AJGolden1013 said:


> Saw that all fabrics for Rapunzel are through leaderboard events.  Not sure I'll be able to make those.  I am about to go to Disney for my birthday!  Saw the fabrics for Bo Peep in Merlin's Shop.  Is that going to happen with Rapunzel too?



They are, but as progress reward, not leaderboard placement. Still not a fan of them doing it this way, but it would have been worse if they were rewarded for leaderboard placement. Hopefully you can get enough for the place t rewards. Thanks for the heads up. Wouldn’t surprise me if they eventually do that.

Not a fan of multiple mini events going on at the same time. Didn’t realize they had a Wish Granter one until this morning. It does explain why I got 6 nets and 6 cases now though.


----------



## Aces86

Shocked that I got Jumba from the Lilo and stitch chest from the frog event


----------



## supernova

AJGolden1013 said:


> Saw that all fabrics for Rapunzel are through leaderboard events.  Not sure I'll be able to make those.  I am about to go to Disney for my birthday!  Saw the fabrics for Bo Peep in Merlin's Shop.  Is that going to happen with Rapunzel too?


I guess they would have to because I don't believe I counted 10 fabrics to be earned through the events.  Not sure what their plans will be for the final few pieces.


----------



## Quellman

Aces86 said:


> Shocked that I got Jumba from the Lilo and stitch chest from the frog event


that's a great bit of luck.  New characters are always a plus.  I got a tiki torch.  Would have liked stitches escape attraction.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> I guess they would have to because I don't believe I counted 10 fabrics to be earned through the events.  Not sure what their plans will be for the final few pieces.


The costume is available for 5 days. Happiness event ends in 2. So I think there’ll be another mini challenge, maybe a Tapper, with more milestone rewards.


----------



## John van Schaik

Same issue here. How to assign new floats?


----------



## chelynnah

supernova said:


> Very very strange!  Mine never displayed an amount.  Not sure if it was a glitch and it wound up docking me the EC anyway, and the way I just don't pay attention to this game lately, I have no idea if it did.


The amount didn’t display in the tower, it was shown at the bottom of the character upgrade page.  You’re right. The tower said something like just go or go now


----------



## JamesGarvey

Update on the 15th, event starts 17. Glossed over the Coco part of the stream but this update the chest vault and gem rebate will be this update (expect this to go wrong and not get them correctly) the vault will now give a daily bronze chest and the ad supported pop up chest will live there as well. So no more pop up and you just go there, watch the ad.

They’re changing the trophy drops from princess and the frog to Alice and wreck it Ralph which I’m kinda fine with rotating them vs. them always being the same sets.


----------



## luther10

And the best part about this new update?  New enchantable collections, YEAH!!!
Dumbo, NBC, AIW, WIR.....  Are you guys ready for common token hell???


----------



## 2010_Bride

luther10 said:


> And the best part about this new update?  New enchantable collections, YEAH!!!
> Dumbo, NBC, AIW, WIR.....  Are you guys ready for common token hell???


 
oh man...I just got out of common token hell


----------



## TheMaxRebo

some info on the Coco event items

- 4 new attractions, the musical stage is the premium attraction
- 7 characters (3 "living" and 4 "skeleton form"), Dante the dog and Mama Coco are the premium characters.  Miguel is the first one you will unlock (sort of nice compared to other events where felt like the main character from movie was the last one you got towards the end of the event)
- one new decoration, two new concessions (obtained via concessions chests)

The also mentioned one additional character coming to the kingdom but we won't find out until the patch notes (to be posted on Facebook, by Monday)


----------



## hopemax

Oh Wow!  I saw the tokens for the Secret character on reddit.  Interesting new direction.  But characters have never been the weak point.  Gameplay, however...

For those that want to know, I will put it in spoiler text.



Spoiler



Constance, the Ghost Bride from Haunted Mansion


----------



## supernova

John van Schaik said:


> Same issue here. How to assign new floats?


"Same issue" as what?  You've confused me.


----------



## Arundal

Anybody else having issues with the frogs not showing up any more. Hard to play without them. Actually this time the bits disappeared as well. I have restarted the game and nothing. Characters have filled up so can’t gather more without being able to actual find frogs and bots.


----------



## mikegood2

Gotta give the interns credit, how do you add even more excitement to the game when you already have a 2-1 tapper event going? Add an overlapping second one and make it the only way to get Comfy Rapunzel Fabric.   

Serious question, does anyone enjoy the 2-1 tapper events? Based on my post I think you can probably guess what I think about them. 

Can anyone explain the rational of the times the battle bots event? One item have multiple characters who can collect it in 60 seconds and the other requires up to 6 or 12 hours. Add to that, it takes an hour to gather them. Also, why do we have to hunt for the frogs and bots? Since we already have to collect 2 items to collect them, why don’t they just put them in a consistent central location?


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Anybody else having issues with the frogs not showing up any more. Hard to play without them. Actually this time the bits disappeared as well. I have restarted the game and nothing. Characters have filled up so can’t gather more without being able to actual find frogs and bots.



I’ve also had the same issue a few times. I think they have a limited number of them out at a time, and you used them all, so you have to wait for them to re-spawn?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve also had the same issue a few times. I think they have a limited number of them out at a time, and you used them all, so you have to wait for them to re-spawn?


I would agree but saw the frogs when I signed  on and saw the new Bots event, collect characters went back and frogs have not showed up since. Keep checking but just put ticket in. Can’t do much until I can battle a frog. Had not battled at the time so they should have still been there.


----------



## twentyco

I am having the same issue with the frogs.  Have had none at all since the bots showed up.  I will put in a ticket also.


----------



## Wdw1015

Same frog issue here. That is actually why I came on here to see if anyone else was having it too.


----------



## ShirleyBelle

I'm not finding frogs either!!! This game is making me crazy!


----------



## mikegood2

Add me to the list of not seeing frogs either. Who woulda imagined that they would mess things up by having 2 2-1 tapper events at the same time.


----------



## Arundal

I just had frogs show up in my kingdom again. Guess they corrected the flag in database showing Frogs was done when not. Lol


----------



## PrincessP

AJGolden1013 said:


> Saw that all fabrics for Rapunzel are through leaderboard events.  Not sure I'll be able to make those.  I am about to go to Disney for my birthday!  Saw the fabrics for Bo Peep in Merlin's Shop.  Is that going to happen with Rapunzel too?



Disney! Hooray! Have the BEST.BIRTHDAY.EVER!!!!


----------



## Arundal

Frogs all disappeared again!! Hum!!!


----------



## PrincessP

Frogs & bots disappearing for me, too. Unless the respawn rate is 6+ hrs. Frustrating!


----------



## lme30005

I have plentiful frogs but only 1 bot after waking this morning. I think the frogs are supposed to be 5 every 4 hours but no clue about the bots which just seem to be random


----------



## tonga

Same problem here this morning. Only one bot after almost 9 hours of inactivity.  Of course Gameloft is denying there is an issue, and telling me I just need to look more carefully behind buildings check my Wifi connection.


----------



## Allison

I had the same problem with the bots and frogs.  They were definitely gone.


----------



## KPach525

I have tons of frogs, but only 1 bot after 9 hours of inactivity. My guess is this is there way of dialing back and controlling the mini-event refresh rate without reporting it.

Edit to add: I stopped collecting frogs as soon as I reached the last milestone about 2 days ago.


----------



## Arundal

I think they purposely slowed down the appearances of frog and bots. I am not getting so many that they should disappear for over 5 hours or more at a time. There is an issue, just not in their minds.


----------



## JamesGarvey

For me, the bot spawn is definitely broken. I have stripped out every attraction that doesn’t have a task or drop associated with it and this morning I had 5 frogs but just 1 bot.


----------



## JamesGarvey

In other news: patch notes

https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...-patch-notes-update-34-coco/1478667605633032/


----------



## tonga

Their statement that rebalancing is necessary to make the game fun and enjoyable for all.....All I can do is laugh at that


----------



## mikegood2

tonga said:


> Their statement that rebalancing is necessary to make the game fun and enjoyable for all.....All I can do is laugh at that



They have some interesting ideas for keeping the game enjoyable for all. 

Just for fun name one thing they could do to make the game more enjoyable to you. My vote goes on getting ride of this entire enchanted attractions debacle. Or at least give us the option of turning it on /off. Can anyone explain how it has helped the game in any way?


----------



## hopemax

The bot cycle, I think is dependent on the collection. Like the timer doesn't start until after it's been collected.  I did two to start, and now I notice I either have 1 bot or two dependent on whether I collected 1 or 2.  The sum is 3.  If you have 2 "in process" and go to bed, when you wake up you won't have 3 bots running around, you have 1, plus the 2 that are waiting to be collected.  It's annoying because now that I have max items, I can't send them out in sets of 3.  But I still haven't been able to figure out the spawn time.

I'll be glad when this is over.  This is too much to have a TC, so many mini challenges, and then an event so close together.


----------



## galaxygirl76

The bots are frustrating. I have a bunch of characters doing nothing because there are not enough bots around to spend the items on. I should end high enough in the rankings to get the last two fabrics for Rapunzel's comfy outfit.


----------



## Arundal

galaxygirl76 said:


> The bots are frustrating. I have a bunch of characters doing nothing because there are not enough bots around to spend the items on. I should end high enough in the rankings to get the last two fabrics for Rapunzel's comfy outfit.


I decided I was high enough and just filled up the tokens for frogs and bots for next time. So done! Good enough!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tonga said:


> Their statement that rebalancing is necessary to make the game fun and enjoyable for all.....All I can do is laugh at that



ah, the old, "Due to customer demands ..."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> They have some interesting ideas for keeping the game enjoyable for all.
> 
> Just for fun name one thing they could do to make the game more enjoyable to you. My vote goes on getting ride of this entire enchanted attractions debacle. Or at least give us the option of turning it on /off. Can anyone explain how it has helped the game in any way?



Lot a lot of things with this game, I think the concept is ok, but the execution of it is awful.  Some changes I would make:
- have the attractions appearance change if you enchant it - let us see the impact of enchanting things
- let you put characters on tasks to earn the items needed to enchant vs relying on "luck" to get the right scrolls from chests, etc.
- reduce the number of items needed to enchant attractions
- if an enchantment is needed to then get a needed item or task - make a definitely way to enable this beyond just luck of finding the scroll.  E.g., with the Princess Dressing room to get the purple fabric or even just to be able to see Snow White's animation in the comfy outfit it needs to be level 3?  really?

I think the fact there is a luck element to it really takes away from the experience for me


As for a small change I would like to see them make: on the character menu, let the categories circle around - so when you scroll to the top and then circles around to the bottom or vice vs as if they were on a wheel.  Very annoying to have to scroll from top to bottom when checking for characters that may be able to level up

2nd small thing would be either to not have to change the princesses out of their comfy outfits to collect on a wish request to them or make it much easier to swap outfits right from their select screen or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> In other news: patch notes
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...-patch-notes-update-34-coco/1478667605633032/



Am I just missing it or did they not say how you can earn the HM bride?  I thought on the live stream they said the patch notes would have how to earn the surprise character.  Oh well


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Am I just missing it or did they not say how you can earn the HM bride?  I thought on the live stream they said the patch notes would have how to earn the surprise character.  Oh well



You did not see it. It is a wait and see or guess!


----------



## PrincessP

And just like Cinderella and her ballgown disappearing at midnight...poof...so went Rapunzel’s comfy costume once you earn the final 2 fabrics and the mini events end. Really?!  We need the Fairy Godmother working on this...her   magical timing, although not ideal, was much better than the way Gameloft managed this one.

Edit:  well, the costume is back. Welcoming now. Maybe just a glitch on mine. It also just gave me 2 more nets and a cage when Lilo and friends just finished their tasks even though frogs are done. ?


----------



## tonga

Ways to make the game more fun and enjoyable:
Turn off building enchantments for character sets if all characters are already maxed out.  We don’t need relic token conflicts for a gazillion Mickey or Toy Story etc attractions of we’ve had those characters maxed out for years.
Require fewer relic tokens to enchant an attraction, or make them easier to get. By the time I have the tokens to fully enchant the Nemo characters, I won’t care because the characters will already be maxed out.
Either reduce the requirements for common tokens or have a one hour task for all characters in the set, like it used to be.
Set up the character book so that all characters that aren’t maxed out are in one place.
More time between events.
An option to use elixir to find tappers.


----------



## Wdw1015

My improvement wish list....have a way to turn off or hide those darn purple enchantment icons over every single building. I’m not going to waste my time enchanting them when I’ve had most of those characters maxed out for years.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> As for a small change I would like to see them make: on the character menu, let the categories circle around - so when you scroll to the top and then circles around to the bottom or vice vs as if they were on a wheel.  Very annoying to have to scroll from top to bottom when checking for characters that may be able to level up.



Interesting idea that would definitely be an improvement over what we currently have. Ideally, I would prefer a tab, right under the visiting home tab, that would have any character that is not maxed out in it. That would make a huge difference in leveling characters.

Also, while I‘m very critical of the enhanced attractions, it had the possibility of being a nice feature if they had executed it properly. Each enhancement level should have increased the drop rate %, or had the possibility of multiple items dropping at a time. Instead, they took items that would have previously been available right from the start and require us to enhance an attraction, sometimes multiple times, just to get access to it. It wasn’t a feature that was useful to the players, it’s just a new time wall and way for the developers to try and get $$$ out of us.


----------



## JamesGarvey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Am I just missing it or did they not say how you can earn the HM bride?  I thought on the live stream they said the patch notes would have how to earn the surprise character.  Oh well



They did not say on stream but 3 tokens are visible in bronze chests drops.


----------



## KimRonRufus

I only needed one more frog...I used some gems to speed up token drops, since I was so close, and I was at the finish line with 39/40, and then...I ran out of frogs!!!! Normally I don't care about those comfy outfits, but it stinks being that close and losing.  And I only needed one more...


----------



## Wdw1015

iOS update available.... which I did and when I try to open it, it says it’s outdated and needs to be updated. Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## cinmell

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update available.... which I did and when I try to open it, it says it’s outdated and needs to be updated. Has this happened to anyone before?


Yes.  I’m having same issue


----------



## 4CanadianMice

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update available.... which I did and when I try to open it, it says it’s outdated and needs to be updated. Has this happened to anyone before?


This happened to me too. I can’t open it even when I try to do it from the App Store


----------



## CO_DisFan

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update available.... which I did and when I try to open it, it says it’s outdated and needs to be updated. Has this happened to anyone before?


When I try to update, I get a message that says 'The developer has removed this app from the App Store'. My guess is that they pushed out a bad update and are now frantically trying to fix it.


----------



## Onceler

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update available.... which I did and when I try to open it, it says it’s outdated and needs to be updated. Has this happened to anyone before?



It looks like there is a "cheats build" that they uploaded by mistake.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> iOS update available.... which I did and when I try to open it, it says it’s outdated and needs to be updated. Has this happened to anyone before?


This has also happened to me. Actually say Old Version. Cheater Version 4.4.01 or something like that.


----------



## Wdw1015

They just posted on their fb page that they are working on it.


----------



## Hoodie

Haven't checked in for a while.  Still plugging along.  You aren't missing anything with the update. AiW and Dumbo can now enchant buildings so I'm collecting half cups of tea and the parachute things again.  I had updated Dumbo to 10 last week so I'm a little peeved that I'm collecting those again.


----------



## 2010_Bride

I think I’m about done with this game. After working hard to collect all the costume tokens I still didn’t get the costume. The fact that we have to remember to click on the stupid “welcome” button for a costume is ridiculous. I was busy at work and not on the game. I really don’t have the time to devote to Gameloft and their sneaky tactics. My niece wanted to download the game and I was helping her understand it. Do you know how confusing this game is now to a 10 year old?


----------



## JamesGarvey

There were 25 hours between the end of the mini-task and the end of the window to unlock the costume. GameLoft, for all their faults, didn’t do anything sneaky or time consuming. You just forgot to hit a button.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Arundal said:


> This has also happened to me. Actually say Old Version. Cheater Version 4.4.01 or something like that.



It’s the Dev build. The dummies uploaded the wrong version instead of 4.4.00


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> It’s the Dev build. The dummies uploaded the wrong version instead of 4.4.00


And you folks wonder why I'm convinced that there is nothing more than a team of interns helming this game over at Gameloft.  They're more incompetent than the crack staff over at Apple when it comes to issuing new releases.  Maybe these two Fisher Price-level companies are competing to see who can include the most bugs with each new version.  Hey look, it's the new iPhone... just don't buy it yet, it's full of bugs so you should just wait for the second or third release of this phone.  Hey, here's a new DMK version with which we think we've corrected a bunch of old issues.  And, oh yeah, we've somehow included a few new bugs to go with it.  Enjoy!  And thanks for your patience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

update is out for Android and started up fine for me.  Had a popup right away about removing the chest room and refunding any gems spent on opening up pedestals - so I got 185 gems back which isn't bad

I then went to chests to get my free one-a-day wooden chest.  Then I tried to watch the ad to get another and the game crashed.  Restarted, tried to watch it again and game crashed again. 

just an FYI, you have to scroll to the very end of the character groups to see the Haunted Mansion on for the Bride - no details yet, just grayed out and says "this limited-time content is not currently available"


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> There were 25 hours between the end of the mini-task and the end of the window to unlock the costume. GameLoft, for all their faults, didn’t do anything sneaky or time consuming. You just forgot to hit a button.



While I agree they didn’t do anything sneaky I don’t see why the needed to only put in a day window. What would it hurt making it longer? People did, or did not get all the required fabric, so a longer period wouldn’t hurt anything.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And you folks wonder why I'm convinced that there is nothing more than a team of interns helming this game over at Gameloft.  They're more incompetent than the crack staff over at Apple when it comes to issuing new releases.  Maybe these two Fisher Price-level companies are competing to see who can include the most bugs with each new version.  Hey look, it's the new iPhone... just don't buy it yet, it's full of bugs so you should just wait for the second or third release of this phone.  Hey, here's a new DMK version with which we think we've corrected a bunch of old issues.  And, oh yeah, we've somehow included a few new bugs to go with it.  Enjoy!  And thanks for your patience.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> update is out for Android and started up fine for me.  Had a popup right away about removing the chest room and refunding any gems spent on opening up pedestals - so I got 185 gems back which isn't bad.
> 
> I then went to chests to get my free one-a-day wooden chest.  Then I tried to watch the ad to get another and the game crashed.  Restarted, tried to watch it again and game crashed again.


Plus the 61,000 in magic.

Same thing with the crashing game from the video.  Always wonderful when they roll something out before its ready.  Don't these idiots test ANYTHING before hand?


----------



## Arundal

Getting an update on iPhone. I will let you know if this one works.


----------



## Arundal

Update on iPhone working so far. Received gems and magic for chests pedestals

Update edit: daily chest worked but ad one was grayed out


----------



## 2010_Bride

JamesGarvey said:


> There were 25 hours between the end of the mini-task and the end of the window to unlock the costume. GameLoft, for all their faults, didn’t do anything sneaky or time consuming. You just forgot to hit a button.


A) It is time consuming. 
B) once a player has worked hard to collect all the tokens the costume should be awarded. I’ve always thought that. Reading the FB comments many players don’t understand that there is an extra step to actually go to the costume shop and click a button. The costume should be awarded Immediately or when all tokens are collected, a prompt should come up to click “welcome”. I admitted I was busy at work and didn’t welcome the costume, but I think making all these extra steps is sneaky and many players especially new ones or children don’t understand all these extra useless hoops to jump through.


----------



## 10CJ

2010_Bride said:


> A) It is time consuming.
> B) once a player has worked hard to collect all the tokens the costume should be awarded. I’ve always thought that. Reading the FB comments many players don’t understand that there is an extra step to actually go to the costume shop and click a button. The costume should be awarded Immediately or when all tokens are collected, a prompt should come up to click “welcome”. I admitted I was busy at work and didn’t welcome the costume, but I think making all these extra steps is sneaky and many players especially new ones or children don’t understand all these extra useless hoops to jump through.




it has always been like that though. Just like welcoming a character, you may have all the items but you still need to hit the welcome button. There was nothing new or sneaky about the costume.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The only thing you had to do if you acquired all the tokens to unlock the outfit was hit one button, one time, probably taking less than 30 seconds. That isn’t time consuming. Every outfit has required welcoming. Just about every character has required welcoming. It has never been automatic. That isn’t sneaky. I don’t know why you feel this time would somehow be different.


----------



## JamesGarvey

In rebalancing stupidity, Wreck-It-Ralph attractions are giving WiFi tokens again. None of the WIR characters can currently earn them.


----------



## Arundal

Would like to clean up my California Screaming area, which is full of junk for the area bonus, that I don’t really need. We struggle for land anyway and have to fill up land with a bunch of trash to get the bonus, that long term players don’t need anyway. With the enchanting taking so long collecting relic , I will never reach level 3. Besides it does not save your level once you reach it, which it should. Once a level is reached it should save that level permanently. Sigh.


----------



## Quellman

Oh good, put away all my Princess and the frog buildings, they don't drop trophies anymore.  Now I can collect 1000 pumpkins and half tea cups to level attractions I don't need. Thanks for bringing back the halloween decorations to the kingdom, that will stay there until thanksgiving.  

Still making slow progress on 2 of the 3 ducktales nephews. 
I swear that Rajh will never level up as I need 23 more hats to get him to 10.  
Pascal is so slow going it will take divine intervention to drop those hats, even with rapunzel in her active wear and the level 1 dressing room.  Which by the way, you can't actually see her doing anything in.  
The Nemo group isn't in terrible shape. I spend more time waiting on common tokens it seems than anything else. 
Nemo - 9 ready for 10 
Marlin - 6 ready for 7 
Dory - 6 need shells for 7 
Hank - 6 working on 7 
crush - 7 ready for 8 
squirt - collecting for 8 
Bruce - collecting 8


----------



## PrincessP

I have enough items to enchant Princess dressing room to first level. Right now before game update the 1st enchantment requires 15 blue prints, 30 WiR relics, 20 wifi, & magic.  Trying to decide if I should enchant before doing the update. says it will give glitch fabric which obviously isn’t needed now. Does the update rebalance the dressing room enchantment requirements?  Should I enchant before updating for tomorrow’s event?


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Oh good, put away all my Princess and the frog buildings, they don't drop trophies anymore.  Now I can collect 1000 pumpkins and half tea cups to level attractions I don't need. Thanks for bringing back the halloween decorations to the kingdom, that will stay there until thanksgiving.
> 
> Still making slow progress on 2 of the 3 ducktales nephews.
> I swear that Rajh will never level up as I need 23 more hats to get him to 10.
> Pascal is so slow going it will take divine intervention to drop those hats, even with rapunzel in her active wear and the level 1 dressing room.  Which by the way, you can't actually see her doing anything in.
> The Nemo group isn't in terrible shape. I spend more time waiting on common tokens it seems than anything else.
> Nemo - 9 ready for 10
> Marlin - 6 ready for 7
> Dory - 6 need shells for 7
> Hank - 6 working on 7
> crush - 7 ready for 8
> squirt - collecting for 8
> Bruce - collecting 8



Don’t mean to sound like a broken record, but the level of incompetence by the interns that leave those common items collectable until you reach the maximum number needed is beyond stupid. Again, it’s such an easy “fix” to set it at a much lower number, say 100-200, and then have the item disappear until you drop under that number. Since they are mostly common 1 hour items for multiple characters, it’s really easy to collect if/when you deplete it.

*Nemo* - 9 (ready for 10)
*Marlin* - 8
*Dory* - 6
*Hank* - 7 (ready for 8)
*Crush* - 9 (ready for 10)
*Squirt* - 8
*Bruce* - 8

*Louie* - 9

*Pascal* - 7

Not sure if it’s the case, but it feels like they put to many unnecessary roadblocks into collecting for Nemo items. The common coral should *NEVER* be more than a 2 hour job. There are way to many 4 or 6 jobs that collect coral making it way to tough to collect other items. Again, if they did something like I mentioned above and put a maximum of say 200 limit on coral, it would make it *SO MUCH EASIER* to finish collecting other items.


----------



## McCoy

PrincessP said:


> I have enough items to enchant Princess dressing room to first level. Right now before game update the 1st enchantment requires 15 blue prints, 30 WiR relics, 20 wifi, & magic.  Trying to decide if I should enchant before doing the update. says it will give glitch fabric which obviously isn’t needed now. Does the update rebalance the dressing room enchantment requirements?  Should I enchant before updating for tomorrow’s event?


Do you mean the second enchantment?  If so, then yes, the requirements are the exact same.


----------



## mara512

Does anyone remember how many gems each chest pedestal cost?


----------



## wnwardii

mara512 said:


> Does anyone remember how many gems each chest pedestal cost?


I think it was around 60 gems.  After the update yesterday, I was reimbursed a little over 180 gems.


----------



## mara512

wnwardii said:


> I think it was around 60 gems.  After the update yesterday, I was reimbursed a little over 180 gems.


Thank you.  I got reimbursed 35 gems.  I have no idea where that number came from


----------



## PrincessP

McCoy said:


> Do you mean the second enchantment?  If so, then yes, the requirements are the exact same.



Oh yes. 2nd enchantment, you’re right. Thank you so much for looking at that for me!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> I think it was around 60 gems.  After the update yesterday, I was reimbursed a little over 180 gems.





mara512 said:


> Thank you.  I got reimbursed 35 gems.  I have no idea where that number came from



I forget the exact amount but it wasn't the same amount per pedestal it was less for opening the 2nd than the 3rd, so I think it might have been 35 for the 2nd and then 150 for the third (so 185 total for those that had both extra open)

Did you only have one extra one open?


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Don’t mean to sound like a broken record, but the level of incompetence by the interns that leave those common items collectable until you reach the maximum number needed is beyond stupid.



Umm, they did fix it.  I am already done collecting Dumbo, NBC and Alice common tokens because they stopped after having enough to reach the first level of enchantments.  And those Rapunzel shields stopped too.  

IOS:

Louie:  9
Nemo: Done
Crush:  Need common tokens for 10
Squirt: 8
Bruce: 8 (need 6 ear hats)
Dory: 7
Hank: leveling up to 7 when I get 5 more common tokens
Marlin: 7
Pascal: 5 (need 1 more of each token)
Prince: 4 (4 more ear hats)

Windows:

Dewey: 9 (need 13 more planes)
Louie: 8
Nemo: Need common token for 10
Crush: 9
Squirt: 7 
Bruce: 7
Dory: need common token for 7
Hank: 7
Marlin - don't have
Pascal: 5
Prince: 4


----------



## mara512

TheMaxRebo said:


> I forget the exact amount but it wasn't the same amount per pedestal it was less for opening the 2nd than the 3rd, so I think it might have been 35 for the 2nd and then 150 for the third (so 185 total for those that had both extra open)
> 
> Did you only have one extra one open?


Yes.  That makes sense.  I was thinking we had to pay for the first pedestal too.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Umm, they did fix it.  I am already done collecting Dumbo, NBC and Alice common tokens because they stopped after having enough to reach the first level of enchantments.  And those Rapunzel shields stopped too.


Well I’m glad they fixed it and finally started listening to players. That said, this is something they should have done months ago. This entire enhancement attraction addition has been nothing but a car crash from the beginning and while they will never admit it, or get ride of it,  Its good o see they are listening to us and starting to make changes accordingly.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Louie: 9
Nemo: MAXED
Crush: MAXED
Squirt: 7
Bruce: 8
Dory: 6 (ready for 7)
Hank: 7
Marlin: 8
Pascal: 7
Prince: 5

Premiums left:
Lady Tremaine
Forky
Ringmaster
Scrooge
Davy Jones
Hook

Locked characters
Sven
Syndrome
Cri-kee
Oogie
Grumpy


----------



## karly05

mara512 said:


> Thank you.  I got reimbursed 35 gems.  I have no idea where that number came from



35 gems was the amount for the 2nd pedestal; I got that amount back, too. Now I wish I'd bought the 3rd one, too, so I could get more gems back now that I really want them for the Coco event. Wish I could trade back some floats for gems.


----------



## mikegood2

Not sure what, if any, Coco attractions will be premium, but is anyone re-evaluating purchasing them with gems because of enchantments? if buildings are required to be enhanced to get items that were previously available before they added the “feature” doesn’t it devalue using gems, or cash, on premium buildings?

I’m currently at 685 gems, so I’m probably not gonna buy any enhancement attractions, but event if ai had more I probably would still skip it.


----------



## Allison

Is anyone able to watch the daily ads to get gems?  My game closes every time I try.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy event day everyone!!!!


----------



## Arundal

Allison said:


> Is anyone able to watch the daily ads to get gems?  My game closes every time I try.


I have not had any issues on iPhone.


----------



## Mackado323

Here's everyone I could tell who will earn event currency


Mickey and Friends Collection
Mickey
Goofy
Daisy

Alice in Wonderland Collection

March Hare

Monsters Inc. Collection

Roz
Sulley

Toy Story Collection
    Woody
Hamm
Bo Peep
Jessie
Buzz
Sarge

Cinderella Collection

Cinderella
Drizella
Prince Charming

Peter Pan Collection

Tinkerbell


----------



## Arundal

I don’t play on my PC much, but it never updated. Anyone else have that issue.


----------



## cpc7857

Allison said:


> Is anyone able to watch the daily ads to get gems?  My game closes every time I try.


Having the same problem on my Android tablet.


----------



## Onceler

A little heads up for anyone who has not started the event: make sure that you start the "Welcome Miguel" task before clicking on the piñata tokens. If you clear the tokens first then you will miss out on the first set of piñata tokens (since there aren't yet any Coco characters who need the tokens).


----------



## Eeyore daily

Onceler said:


> A little heads up for anyone who has not started the event: make sure that you start the "Welcome Miguel" task before clicking on the piñata tokens. If you clear the tokens first then you will miss out on the first set of piñata tokens (since there aren't yet any Coco characters who need the tokens).


Thanks I found this out the hard way lol. Oh well.


----------



## supernova

Mackado323 said:


> Here's everyone I could tell who will earn event currency
> 
> 
> Mickey and Friends Collection
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Daisy
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Collection
> March Hare
> 
> Monsters Inc. Collection
> Roz
> Sulley
> 
> Toy Story Collection
> Woody
> Hamm
> Bo Peep
> Jessie
> Buzz
> Sarge
> 
> Cinderella Collection
> Cinderella
> Drizella
> Prince Charming
> 
> Peter Pan Collection
> Tinkerbell


Add Anastasia to your Cinderella section.


----------



## Arundal

Well Coco ready time welcome but I have other characters leveling. Was not paying attention this morning when I started them lol. It’s early for this event yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackado323 said:


> Here's everyone I could tell who will earn event currency
> 
> 
> Mickey and Friends Collection
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Daisy
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Collection
> March Hare
> 
> Monsters Inc. Collection
> Roz
> Sulley
> 
> Toy Story Collection
> Woody
> Hamm
> Bo Peep
> Jessie
> Buzz
> Sarge
> 
> Cinderella Collection
> Cinderella
> Drizella
> Prince Charming
> 
> Peter Pan Collection
> Tinkerbell



Mike from Monsters Inc and Cheshire Cat from Alice can as well ... and just FYI that Cinderella has to not be in her comfy outfit to earn EC


----------



## hopemax

I had to pull attractions out of storage to get everyone collecting EC, who was able.  Golden Afternoon, Alice in Wonderland, Mike & Sulley to the Rescue and Cyclops Sushi were the ones I noticed.  Not sure if there are others.


----------



## supernova

Slow moment in the office this evening, so I figured I'd post my character update:

Miguel - 2
Dante - 1
Prince Charming - 5
Pascale - 6
Nemo - 8 (ready for 9)
Marlin - 7 (ready for 8)
Dory - 6 (ready for 7)
Hank - 7
Squirt - 8
Bruce - 7 (ready for 8)
Crush -10 (done)
*With only 157 shells in inventory, I can level up only two of the Nemo characters for now.

Everyone else is done, and more than likely uselessly at resting home.


----------



## KPach525

Ahhhh I absolutely DESPISE how they changed the ‘camera pan’ effect for the Nemo characters. It’s physically making me ill!! Change it back


----------



## supernova

KPach525 said:


> Ahhhh I absolutely DESPISE how they changed the ‘camera pan’ effect for the Nemo characters. It’s physically making me ill!! Change it back


Holy crap, thank you.  For a second I thought it was just me.  I was thinking well this is more scrollier than before.  As a matter of fact, this the most more scrolliest than any other set.


----------



## Peachkins

KPach525 said:


> Ahhhh I absolutely DESPISE how they changed the ‘camera pan’ effect for the Nemo characters. It’s physically making me ill!! Change it back



Seriously! Must have something to do with them being in the water. Before the update, my game couldn't seem to keep track of them properly. Might just have to close my eyes while it finds the characters. 

I'm feeling pretty good about this event, but that's probably because I completely skipped the last Tower Challenge and have never seen Coco.  I won't be spending any gems this time. I'll just get what I can get. I do think the last few events have been ridiculously close together. Lately we haven't even been getting new permanent content in between to break things up. We just get everything at once.


----------



## 2010_Bride

KPach525 said:


> Ahhhh I absolutely DESPISE how they changed the ‘camera pan’ effect for the Nemo characters. It’s physically making me ill!! Change it back


THIS


----------



## hopemax

No. I do not want to go back to tapping the screen only to find out the fish have departed for different waters. Sometimes I would have to click 4 or 5 times before I could actually catch the fish.


----------



## Megabear2

Well my Princess Dressing Room is now offering me green dotted fabric on enchantment level 3 so I assume this will be for the bride.  However I note the new market square in the Coco event will need to be enchantment level 4 at some point to earn tokens for our doggy friend!  Not a hope in hell of accumulating enough blueprints or Wreck It Ralph enchantments let alone Coco ones!


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Holy crap, thank you.  For a second I thought it was just me.  I was thinking well this is more scrollier than before.  As a matter of fact, this the most more scrolliest than any other set.





Peachkins said:


> Seriously! Must have something to do with them being in the water. Before the update, my game couldn't seem to keep track of them properly. Might just have to close my eyes while it finds the characters.





2010_Bride said:


> THIS



Really glad it’s not just me! Ughh!!



hopemax said:


> No. I do not want to go back to tapping the screen only to find out the fish have departed for different waters. Sometimes I would have to click 4 or 5 times before I could actually catch the fish.


Yes, I agree with your point too, the fix was needed, but they can do better! They could still make it ‘snap’ to character, rather than ‘pan’ and then keep the ‘follow’ feature in case they move again. I’m sure it just take a bit more effort.... oh right


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> Ahhhh I absolutely DESPISE how they changed the ‘camera pan’ effect for the Nemo characters. It’s physically making me ill!! Change it back



hmm, I actually like it as it stays with the character giving you more of a chance to click on their check mark.  I hated how I would miss it before they moved to a new spot and would have to cycle through all the characters to get to it yet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Megabear2 said:


> Well my Princess Dressing Room is now offering me green dotted fabric on enchantment level 3 so I assume this will be for the bride.  However I note the new market square in the Coco event will need to be enchantment level 4 at some point to earn tokens for our doggy friend!  Not a hope in hell of accumulating enough blueprints or Wreck It Ralph enchantments let alone Coco ones!



i really despise how the relics are only in chests.  I think if they just made it that characters could earn them or you could buy them from merlin's shop that would help a lot.  This way I can choose which ones to work towards, etc.   I hate that it is left up to chance and then I get a ton of ones I don't care about and not ones I want


----------



## Quellman

So I went and leveled Miguel to level 3. He has a total of 1 task, a 6 hour task, and right now it only drops food for the dog. Wow.


----------



## PrincessP

KPach525 said:


> Ahhhh I absolutely DESPISE how they changed the ‘camera pan’ effect for the Nemo characters. It’s physically making me ill!! Change it back



YES!!!!!


----------



## Wdw1015

Do we know when the bride will become available?


----------



## JamesGarvey

These last 2 events have had very mediocre payouts on premium characters. To level Dante and expand his ability, Goofy is the only character that drops one of his tokens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Crow tapper event started, 2 days in length.  Rank prizes are happiness and EC


----------



## JamesGarvey

So first, the ad videos for chests were causing crashes. Now the Daily chests keep reloading and becoming available again. Thanks for the free Wreck It Ralph scrolls, dumb interns.


----------



## KimRonRufus

Peachkins said:


> Seriously! Must have something to do with them being in the water. Before the update, my game couldn't seem to keep track of them properly. Might just have to close my eyes while it finds the characters.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good about this event, but that's probably because I completely skipped the last Tower Challenge and have never seen Coco.  I won't be spending any gems this time. I'll just get what I can get. I do think the last few events have been ridiculously close together. Lately we haven't even been getting new permanent content in between to break things up. We just get everything at once.


If you can, you should quickly rent Coco and watch it before these characters spoil anything for you. It's a really good movie!


----------



## Arundal

KimRonRufus said:


> If you can, you should quickly rent Coco and watch it before these characters spoil anything for you. It's a really good movie!


Cute!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Looking at the Facebook posts about the chest issues, the Gameloft page has more convincing bots than any political forum. So many posts raving about how great they are addressing issues. Are we jerks or do these people just have appalling low standards for customer service?




Or both?


----------



## JamesGarvey

I'm just gonna keep opening bronze chests until they fix it or boot me from the game. These drops have made it painfully obvious how bad the enchantment system is.


----------



## mikegood2

Maybe I missing something, but for the Crow tapper mini event, what value is there in the in the high number of happiness smiles rewarded? In my case, I’m usually at or near ecstatic so most of the 30-50 Smiles for finishing top 1000 would be wasted. I usually go to bed well into the  ecstatic range, so even if I wake up and accept the reward in joyous I’m probably able to use 15 at most.

Only real value I could ever see in it is if we were able to store whatever surplus we had and use them at any time to move into ecstatic. That would be a nice feature, but I never see them letting us do that.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Final tally before I gave up to have dinner and when I opened the app, the chests were fixed. I wish I had a before to compare it to. I also got all the Nemo attraction at lvl 1 and the dressing room to lvl 2.


----------



## AJGolden1013

So I’ve returned from WDW, having had my 40th birthday, and while I was there I had to send a ticket for help.  I sent it on 10/12.  It is currently 10/19 and I still don’t have an answer of any kind.  I’ve deleted the game.  It wasn’t a fun game anymore so I’m done with it.  I do wish all of you still playing the ability to collect everything easily.


----------



## KPach525

AJGolden1013 said:


> So I’ve returned from WDW, having had my 40th birthday, and while I was there I had to send a ticket for help.  I sent it on 10/12.  It is currently 10/19 and I still don’t have an answer of any kind.  I’ve deleted the game.  It wasn’t a fun game anymore so I’m done with it.  I do wish all of you still playing the ability to collect everything easily.


Oh no! So sorry to hear that! My ticket response came fairly quick, it’s no excuse but maybe due to the event bugs they have been plagued with recently?

overall, you will be missed here!


----------



## Aces86

So when does the haunted mansion bride or whatever become available? Or am I missing it? Saw it in the updates.


----------



## JamesGarvey

No indication for when the bride unlocks.


----------



## supernova

Finally got to the point of welcoming who ever the other skeleton character is.  I'm surprised that there are no names attributed to the characters before they are welcomed.  10 guitars, 16 concert posters, 12 ear hats, and 10,000 EC


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Finally got to the point of welcoming who ever the other skeleton character is.  I'm surprised that there are no names attributed to the characters before they are welcomed.  10 guitars, 16 concert posters, 12 ear hats, and 10,000 EC


Hmm possibly just an oversight because they expect us to know them already? Pretty sure it’s been that way. Plus they did mention Héctor’s name in the dialog, but I already know you don’t read those.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Finally got to the point of welcoming who ever the other skeleton character is.  I'm surprised that there are no names attributed to the characters before they are welcomed.  10 guitars, 16 concert posters, 12 ear hats, and 10,000 EC



thanks. Hopefully, I am almost there as these tasks while short seem endless in number. Lol!!


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> thanks. Hopefully, I am almost there as these tasks while short seem endless in number. Lol!!


There are a bunch of smaller baddie tasks then I think a 12 hour task with Miguel, after that you might be able to begin collecting the guitar.  I have 122 hours to wait to know for sure.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> There are a bunch of smaller baddie tasks then I think a 12 hour task with Miguel, after that you might be able to begin collecting the guitar.  I have 122 hours to wait to know for sure.



I have Miguel on that quest now, but won’t be done until around 11 pm for me. Well maybe if I stay awake for the whole baseball game lol.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Finally got to the point of welcoming who ever the other skeleton character is.  I'm surprised that there are no names attributed to the characters before they are welcomed.  10 guitars, 16 concert posters, 12 ear hats, and 10,000 EC





Arundal said:


> thanks. Hopefully, I am almost there as these tasks while short seem endless in number. Lol!!



I feel like I’m doing everything possible to never get to this point. I can’t tell you the last time, if it wasn’t the same character, that I was able to start the next quest. It seems like I sent the required character out on a 6 hour task less than an hour earlier. I think I even sent the person required for a quest out on a task seconds before finishing a quest multiple times.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

JamesGarvey said:


> No indication for when the bride unlocks.



She'll be available only in Sapphire Chests around Halloween.  The chests will also have other villains and possibly concessions in them.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I feel like I’m doing everything possible to never get to this point. I can’t tell you the last time, if it wasn’t the same character, that I was able to start the next quest. It seems like I sent the required character out on a 6 hour task less than an hour earlier. I think I even sent the person required for a quest out on a task seconds before finishing a quest multiple times.


The tasks for this ridiculous Coco event seem to be unending.  It's dragging on and on, and we're not even a week into the event.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The tasks for this ridiculous Coco event seem to be unending.  It's dragging on and on, and we're not even a week into the event.



I just haven’t been able to get into this event. Think it’s events in general and not because it’s Coco. 2 days in and I was even forgetting to collect the piñatas when I was logging in. While, in general, I rarely, if even, set timers any more I‘ve found setting a 2 hour timer has really helped. If it goes off and I’m in the middle of something, I’m ignoring it, but it’s worked well as a reminder and actually made things less annoyin.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Anybody else here not have the wish granter challenge come up in their game? I just got a prompt that I finished 2000 and something, but never had the event start in my game. A few people on FB are complaining about the same thing.


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Anybody else here not have the wish granter challenge come up in their game? I just got a prompt that I finished 2000 and something, but never had the event start in my game. A few people on FB are complaining about the same thing.


I wonder if people missed seeing the popup?  I know I tend to quickly click through anything on the screen without reading it.  For these events, sometimes the image is not on the main screen, so you have to go into the event button and find the challenge progress there.


----------



## DisTXMom

I did not see a wish granted pop up and was also surprised to see my reward post today. I don’t move through the app very quickly and this was the first time in 3 years that I was surprised.


----------



## supernova

These guitars are going to take some time.  Only five of the ten required so far.  At least the drops have been fairly consistent.


----------



## Peachkins

I was surprised by the end of the challenge too. I did actually get the initial pop-up, but it took me a few minutes to remember. Shows how closely I'm following this event.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I was surprised by the end of the challenge too. I did actually get the initial pop-up, but it took me a few minutes to remember. Shows how closely I'm following this event.


Exactly.  There isn't any logic behind only some people getting the pop-up alert.  I think people just missed the initial screen, and because there was no countdown clock for it like with the last set, they just missed the entire thing.


----------



## 2010_Bride

supernova said:


> Exactly.  There isn't any logic behind only some people getting the pop-up alert.  I think people just missed the initial screen, and because there was no countdown clock for it like with the last set, they just missed the entire thing.


Hmmmm..maybe. Although I do read the pop-ups and I‘ve never missed a leaderboard challenge. Were there any milestone prizes? Or only the one prize for your place on the leaderboard? I never received any milestone prizes (ie for granting 5 wishes, 15 wishes  etc...).


----------



## JamesGarvey

No milestones, just the leaderboard tiers.


----------



## AlohaBerry

What do I have to complete to get to start welcoming Hecter (as SuperNova calls him the other skeleton guy)?? Grr Gameloft- you suck at helping players knowing what to do! Rant over. Miguel at 4, Dante at 2, Ernesto at 2 and I have the Santa Cecilia building. Any clues? Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Arundal

AlohaBerry said:


> What do I have to complete to get to start welcoming Hecter (as SuperNova calls him the other skeleton guy)?? Grr Gameloft- you suck at helping players knowing what to do! Rant over. Miguel at 4, Dante at 2, Ernesto at 2 and I have the Santa Cecilia building. Any clues? Muchas gracias!!



Was not a Welcome per se but a start to collecting the brown guitar instead of the silver guitar for Ernesto.  Miguel starts that quest after endless quests with having to collect the first guitar.


----------



## Wdw1015

Got all the guitars, now hit the time wall to welcome Mama Imelda.


----------



## figment_jii

I've also hit the time wall for welcoming Mama Imelda, which appears to be independent of collecting the brown guitars for Hector (I got to the welcome quest before collecting all 10 guitars).  I'm thinking the quest doesn't specify his name because we aren't actually able to welcome him yet.  Once I got the last guitar, the quest finished, but nothing else appeared to collect any of the other tokens needed for Hector.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Butterfly tapper mini-event. Prizes appear to be EC, concession chests and Alice In Wonderland chest.


----------



## hopemax

AlohaBerry said:


> What do I have to complete to get to start welcoming Hecter (as SuperNova calls him the other skeleton guy)?? Grr Gameloft- you suck at helping players knowing what to do! Rant over. Miguel at 4, Dante at 2, Ernesto at 2 and I have the Santa Cecilia building. Any clues? Muchas gracias!!



FYI, character names can be found by clicking on their Ear Hat token.  The full token name will say it.

As always, if you feel like you are stuck, work on the task at the top of the quest list.  I know people don't like doing long tasks, but if the quest on the top is colored like an event task, and is long, you will not progress without doing it.

Since your Miguel is level 4, I'm assuming you've completed the task that required it.

Then it was:

Ernesto - 8 hr
Ernesto - 2 hr

There is a 1 hr task, where Ernesto needs to be level 3.  Once you complete that, you still have

Miguel - 12 hr task
Miguel - 4 hr task (collects Hector's first guitar)
Ernesto - 6 hr task (unlocks Welcome Imelda)


----------



## Aces86

Always feel so behind on here lol. Miguel is now asking around about a brown guitar 4 hour task.  Feel like it’s taking forever to get to hector.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Exactly.  There isn't any logic behind only some people getting the pop-up alert.  I think people just missed the initial screen, and because there was no countdown clock for it like with the last set, they just missed the entire thing.



I believe they are uncommon, so they should drop almost every time. That’s if you trust the rarity ratings and I don’t anymore.

My plan is to collect the guitars (4) overnight or if one of the characters collecting don’t have anything else to collect which mine should be at right now. I accidentally leveled the dog to 4 yesterday, so have items to collect for him. My plan was to have everyone ready to level, so I didn’t have any item conflicts when the 2 new characters are available tomorrow.


Aces86 said:


> Always feel so behind on here lol. Miguel is now asking around about a brown guitar 4 hour task.  Feel like it’s taking forever to get to hector.



Even though the game says he can be welcomed, Hector won’t be available for 19 days, so there really isn’t a rush for him.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I believe they are uncommon, so they should drop almost every time. That’s if you trust the rarity ratings and I don’t anymore.
> 
> My plan is to collect the guitars (4) overnight or if one of the characters collecting don’t have anything else to collect which mine should be at right now. I accidentally leveled the dog to 4 yesterday, so have items to collect for him. My plan was to have everyone ready to level, so I didn’t have any item conflicts when the 2 new characters are available tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Even though the game says he can be welcomed, Hector won’t be available for 19 days, so there really isn’t a rush for him.


Right.  Welcoming him is the final step in this event.


----------



## hopemax

Ugh.  Windows game flaked.  I completed Ernesto's 6 hr task, and then it prompted me to complete Ernesto's 6 hr task.  So I am delayed in starting Mama Imelda.  Our weekend trip has me behind, and so I only have 3 guitars.  But at least all the characters are maxed, so the only token conflicts will be with Coco.

IOS game, I have all the guitars but I took a gamble with leveling characters, and didn't make it.  So I have token conflicts.


----------



## Eeyore daily

It's ridiculous that it's like 22 tokens for one thing for Mama Imelda and the few characters to help are all 6 or 8 hour tasks.


----------



## Arundal

Eeyore daily said:


> It's ridiculous that it's like 22 tokens for one thing for Mama Imelda and the few characters to help are all 6 or 8 hour tasks.


Have not looked at her yet. Got all my guitars and was leveling a toon and was not paying attention to Ernesto needing two six hour tasks. One finished and one running so later today before I can start on Mama Imelda.


----------



## hopemax

Arundal said:


> Have not looked at her yet. Got all my guitars and was leveling a toon and was not paying attention to Ernesto needing two six hour tasks. One finished and one running so later today before I can start on Mama Imelda.



I just checked the wiki, I guess I messed up and there were 2 6hr tasks.  I didn't remember doing 2 in my IOS game, and when I checked Reddit, I thought it only mentioned 1.  Oh well.  Getting started on Coco, and sent people out to collect Mama Imelda tokens if their tasks were 6 hr or longer.


----------



## Hoodie

Eeyore daily said:


> It's ridiculous that it's like 22 tokens for one thing for Mama Imelda and the few characters to help are all 6 or 8 hour tasks.


I thought so to, but another (and last) character doesn't open for a week and there is still almost 18 days left in the event.  I guess they needed some way to drag it out.


----------



## Arundal

Absolutely nothing I could use from the chest from mini event today. They must make them with only thing that people don’t have. Why give us more junk for Merlin. UGH


----------



## Eeyore daily

The drop rates have been awful for me. Still at 3/22 and 2/12


----------



## Arundal

Eeyore daily said:


> The drop rates have been awful for me. Still at 3/22 and 2/12



I am at 3/22 and 4/12 so not much better. Going to be slow.


----------



## mikegood2

Drop rates can be incredibly inconsistent from player to player. I’m sure I’m gonna jinx myself, but my drop rates have been really good. So far I’m at 15/22 and 8/12.


----------



## Wdw1015

For once, the drop rates seems to be in my favor, 20/22 and 7/12. I usually have awful drop rates so it’s a nice change of pace.


----------



## Wdw1015

Gee thanks for the elixirs in the chest today Gameloft. I only have 27 million of them. Who wants that ole bride anyways.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Gee thanks for the elixirs in the chest today Gameloft. I only have 27 million of them. Who wants that ole bride anyways.



Same thing for me. Don’t need elixirs but a character would nice. There were a couple there I don’t have including bride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Saphire chest is the only way to get the Bride - can buy them for 100 gems .... yeah, no.  Not going to spend gems on the *chance* for a character


----------



## Arundal

I also noted that to get a trophy drop from Cecilia Market you must level the building to level /. So they have added trophy’s to the mix of building leveling. I am not buying tokens to level buildings nor have I gotten enough on chance to level those buildings. Not so important!


----------



## dkolett

I almost died from shock, but I got the bride in my Happy Halloween Sapphire chest today!!!! First time something like that has happened.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Saphire chest is the only way to get the Bride - can buy them for 100 gems .... yeah, no.  Not going to spend gems on the *chance* for a character


Not just a chance, sir.  A 5% chance.


----------



## Araminta18

I spent 400 gems on sapphire chests.  None of my chests even gave me the opportunity to get the bride--only concessions.  60% chance to have a 5% chance at getting the bride. I'm bummed out--I really wanted her.


----------



## 2010_Bride

No way in hell am I spending 100 of my hard earned gems on a 60% chance to get a 5% chance for the bride. Nice try Gameloft!


----------



## DisTXMom

When I look at the bride, it still says content Not yet available. Also, I don’t recall seeing a sapphire happy Halloween chest nor do I see chests for purchase that include the bride. Is this tied to how far along I am in the event or at I missing something?


----------



## luther10

DisTXMom said:


> When I look at the bride, it still says content Not yet available. Also, I don’t recall seeing a sapphire happy Halloween chest nor do I see chests for purchase that include the bride. Is this tied to how far along I am in the event or at I missing something?


The ghost bride is available in the sapphire chest as a special chance reward only.


----------



## hopemax

DisTXMom said:


> When I look at the bride, it still says content Not yet available. Also, I don’t recall seeing a sapphire happy Halloween chest nor do I see chests for purchase that include the bride. Is this tied to how far along I am in the event or at I missing something?



Try restarting your app.


----------



## DisTXMom

luther10 said:


> The ghost bride is available in the sapphire chest as a special chance reward only.


Thank you. Today’s chest was a purple resource chest and was nothing special so if that was it, I didn’t realize it was anything different.


----------



## luther10

So to get Hector's second token, the concert poster, you have to first gather two new token types and then battle a new set of monsters. It's quite messy, because everything is conflicting with everything else.


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> So to get Hector's second token, the concert poster, you have to first gather two new token types and then battle a new set of monsters. It's quite messy, because everything is conflicting with everything else.



i think you meant FUN and CHALLENGING! Nothing messy about conflicting items at all.

Another thing that’s been incredibly FUN for me today has been trying to get my final Mama Imeldas ear hat. After great drop rates I think I’m 0/7 or 0/8 today. EXCITING, EXCITING, EXCITING and nothing fishy about the final hat not dropping at all.


----------



## twentyco

mikegood2 said:


> i think you meant FUN and CHALLENGING! Nothing messy about conflicting items at all.
> 
> Another thing that’s been incredibly FUN for me today has been trying to get my final Mama Imeldas ear hat. After great drop rates I’ve think Im 0/7 or 0/8. EXCITING, EXCITING, EXCITING and nothing fishy about the final hat not droping at all.



I had this same thing with the Mama Imelda ear hat; I had everything but one of those as of last night, and spent all day today trying to get the last one.  Finally got it.  Not looking forward to the second Hector item based on the description, and also doesn't sound like I will be getting the bride, because I am not blowing tons of gems on sapphire chests!


----------



## cpc7857

supernova said:


> Not just a chance, sir.  A 5% chance.


And if you need other villains that are included in the chest, it's 5% total for any character.  I'm missing five, so my bride chances are .83%

I also did not receive the Halloween sapphire chest, and have restarted many times since yesterday.


----------



## DisTXMom

I received my sapphire chest this morning. Elixers. I didn’t have my hopes up for something that was >95% unlikely, but it was still a bummer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so I came across a concession chest and actually got the De la Cruz hat stand - which earns EC, so thought that was pretty useful


----------



## Quellman

Seems like they are slow rolling out the free sapphire chests. This way like 2% of the population of players will talk about how they got her, enticing others to try just ONE MORE TIME.  I still haven't gotten the free chest.  Not that I expect to get the bride.  I don't expect to get the elixir either.  Wouldn't mind getting the 11th Prince from the Southern Isles and I missed out on him the first time around.  

In case you haven't read - the next token from Hector requires you to collect items, then defeat the spirits for the posters, which I guess were hidden by Ernesto.  For supernova - to unlock one skeleton you have to gather multiple tokens to defeat baddies to get the things that the first skeleton hid. 

I wasn't paying attention to the gold trophy event, no event currency makes it less attractive. Gotta convert for those gems.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> For supernova - to unlock one skeleton you have to gather multiple tokens to defeat baddies to get the things that the first skeleton hid.


The first skeleton guy hid stuff on the second skeleton guy.  Got it!


----------



## Peachkins

I got my free sapphire chest. Could have gotten the bride or several other villains, bur of course got none of those. Now that I think about it, I can't remember what I got, so I guess it must have been great, lol! 

There's no way I would spend gems on a chest, especially with the terrible odds. It upsets me to see so many on Facebook have done just that. If people would stop buying them, maayyybe Gameloft would stop pulling this kind of stuff. I hate that the only way to get the bride is through a chest.


----------



## DisTXMom

Peachkins said:


> I got my free sapphire chest. Could have gotten the bride or several other villains, bur of course got none of those. Now that I think about it, I can't remember what I got, so I guess it must have been great, lol!
> 
> There's no way I would spend gems on a chest, especially with the terrible odds. It upsets me to see so many on Facebook have done just that. If people would stop buying them, maayyybe Gameloft would stop pulling this kind of stuff. I hate that the only way to get the bride is through a chest.


Agree.  I don’t know how they can sleep at night - advertising/promoting excitement around a character you can only get through paying for the right to have a 1% chance at getting. It’s just wrong.


----------



## KPach525

DisTXMom said:


> Thank you. Today’s chest was a purple resource chest and was nothing special so if that was it, I didn’t realize it was anything different.


I also only got the resource chest and not the sapphire chest...


----------



## DisTXMom

KPach525 said:


> I also only got the resource chest and not the sapphire chest...


I got the sapphire chest the next day- not as a daily reward- it just popped up. Seems like they are rolling out slowly for some reason. Once you get your chest, you’ll have the option to buy more (if you like lottery odds)


----------



## Hoodie

There's a glitch with the sapphire chests.  I never got one but can buy one for 100 gems if I really want it.  Gameloft admitted that not everyone got their "gift"

In other news - the collecting 8 hour items to collect posters is annoying.


----------



## lme30005

No free sapphire chest still, and taking forever to collect items for the posters. Sent a character to get a poster and I didn’t get one so still stuck on 1 poster. Bored of this event


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, hit a time wall for the next character so I guess just working on getting items for the poster for the next two days - at least something to do 

I will say with the longer duration for these tasks I am feeling like I don't need to check into the game as often as with other events so overall I haven't found it that bad.  Probably helps that I do really like Coco the movie


----------



## Wdw1015

Oh Gameloft....thank you so much for ruining the “advantage” of having Mama Coco for her help of a shorter poster collection when it takes her 10 minutes to get from point A to point B. I’ll stick to the 2 minute collections.


----------



## galaxygirl76

Those posters are taking forever, I don't care for this at all. Hate that pretty much all the characters you can send out to collect have 6+ hours tasks.


----------



## Arundal

galaxygirl76 said:


> Those posters are taking forever, I don't care for this at all. Hate that pretty much all the characters you can send out to collect have 6+ hours tasks.



yeah I still have only my first one! Don’t see any coming soon.


----------



## hopemax

Arundal said:


> yeah I still have only my first one! Don’t see any coming soon.



My games are a tale of two games.  In IOS, things have been going well.  Since I had reached the point of the posters before we got the Radiant Chests, I got several items that way and so I'm already up to 8 posters and I have baskets for 2 more.  My drops have been regular, it's just the time between collections.

In Windows, I wasn't at the point of posters, so I didn't get any extra items.  I had to upgrade Miguel to 5 to proceed with the quests, so now his items conflict with the poster items.  I only have 1 single basket after 15 hours.


----------



## mikegood2

galaxygirl76 said:


> Those posters are taking forever, I don't care for this at all. Hate that pretty much all the characters you can send out to collect have 6+ hours tasks.


Completely agree! Even though I’m doing fine with posters, 6/16, it just feel like a chore right now. I‘d like to level up a Coco character or two, since I’m close to 200 piñatas, but don’t want to risk creating a conflict that will slow down collecting posters. Also, trying to get as many posters collected as possible, before we can start collecting for Abuelita, or is she premium (?), because I’m guessing the chances of conflicts between the two will be high.


----------



## CO_DisFan

Wdw1015 said:


> Oh Gameloft....thank you so much for ruining the “advantage” of having Mama Coco for her help of a shorter poster collection when it takes her 10 minutes to get from point A to point B. I’ll stick to the 2 minute collections.


Once I had a fairly close poster for slow Mama Coco to get. Unfortunately, the parade was in her way so she circled the whole park. Her ‘36 seconds’ took 6 minutes!


----------



## McCoy

Typically if you hard exit out of the game and restart, you don't need to wait for slow characters to traipse across the board; they'll magically transport to where they need to be. That's generally much quicker than the alternative of waiting 2 minutes for the other characters for me.


----------



## DisTXMom

Calling it quits on the event after I get Imelda, which should be today or tomorrow. Don’t want to dedicate the time it would take to finish out Hector.


----------



## Wdw1015

I was well ahead of the time walls we’ve hit so far but these posters are about to ruin that. It’s bad enough the tasks are so long but to then not get something each time is extremely annoying.


----------



## supernova

12 posters down, three to go.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> 12 posters down, three to go.



I’m at the exact same spot EXCEPT were both technically at 13/16. The character needs 16 posters, but the collect posters screen shows 15. Technically I guess 15 is correct for the spirits collection aspect, because we were given the first on a separate quest, but still is kinda strange they do it this way.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m at the exact same spot EXCEPT were both technically at 13/16. The character needs 16 posters, but the collect posters screen shows 15. Technically I guess 15 is correct for the spirits collection aspect, because we were given the first on a separate quest, but still is kinda strange they do it this way.


Agreed.  When I first clicked on it and saw that I had 13, I had to stop and think.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I’m at the exact same spot EXCEPT were both technically at 13/16. The character needs 16 posters, but the collect posters screen shows 15. Technically I guess 15 is correct for the spirits collection aspect, because we were given the first on a separate quest, but still is kinda strange they do it this way.



You are both lucky. I am still at 5.


----------



## hopemax

I have all 15/16 posters in my IOS game.  I have the stuff for the last one, but I have been building up my "stash" for the next time we have a mini event for an attraction or something.  So in the morning, I will send someone to do the poster, collect from the people doing tasks, so that hopefully they will drop the items I just used to max out.

In Windows, I still need 9 more.

It always used to be in events, there was a time where you could "catch up."  Now they've added so much to do, that each section just doubles down on the pain from being behind at the start.  And, oh, yeah, I head to my Dad's house in Florida on Tuesday, so that will limit my ability to collect whatever, or work on tasks to unlock Hector's final item, if I have managed to get Abuelita by then.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I have all 15/16 posters in my IOS game.  I have the stuff for the last one, but I have been building up my "stash" for the next time we have a mini event for an attraction or something.  So in the morning, I will send someone to do the poster, collect from the people doing tasks, so that hopefully they will drop the items I just used to max out.
> 
> In Windows, I still need 9 more.
> 
> It always used to be in events, there was a time where you could "catch up."  Now they've added so much to do, that each section just doubles down on the pain from being behind at the start.  And, oh, yeah, I head to my Dad's house in Florida on Tuesday, so that will limit my ability to collect whatever, or work on tasks to unlock Hector's final item, if I have managed to get Abuelita by then.



Stashing some away is a good idea. To bad I collected my final poster an hour ago. That said it is nice being done collecting them.

It feels like so much of what they’ve done for close to a year now is is to make you log in more and do more just to accomplish what you could do a year ago in less time. I think most of us would prefer being able to do things in less time or less often.

In general it just feels like events have become stale and a chore. I really miss the days when we use to look forward to them and get excite. Based on the continual decline in post here during events it looks like  not the only one. Since we know they will not reduce the number of events they have, they really have to think about changing them. Not really sure what they could do to improve them, but I would start at cutting the time for them considerably. 25 Days is just to long.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ugh, I needed 3 more posters and this cycle of collecting only went 2/3 for baskets so now need to wait another 6 hours just to get one more basket to get the last poster

oh well - almost done with the time wall to work on next character and building at least


----------



## Quellman

I didn't realize there was a premium attraction for this event. So I used some Gems on it.  It'll probably require enchantments to be useful.  At least I didn't have to level up any characters to start collections on granny.   @supernova  - She's the last person to collect that is alive and looks constipated.


----------



## D23Ry

Hoodie said:


> In other news - the collecting 8 hour items to collect posters is annoying.



Do you know what the posters do? Is it really necessary?


----------



## hopemax

D23Ry said:


> Do you know what the posters do? Is it really necessary?



They are Hector's 2nd token.  If you want to get Hector, you will need to collect posters.


----------



## D23Ry

hopemax said:


> They are Hector's 2nd token.  If you want to get Hector, you will need to collect posters.



ughh I was afraid you might say that. not sure I will be able to get that done in time.


----------



## hopemax

So Reddit Info about what comes next

Character Levels for Remaining Tasks
Miguel - 5
Ernesto - 5 (6 to complete storyline quest after welcoming Hector)
Mama Imelda - 3 (4 to complete storyline quest after welcoming Hector)
Abuelita - 3
Coco - 3 (Hector Ear Hat token drop, no tasks)

Cost
Rivera Home - 15,000EC
Abuelita - 11,000EC
Hector - 10,000EC
Total:  36,000EC + leveling up requirements


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I didn't realize there was a premium attraction for this event. So I used some Gems on it.  It'll probably require enchantments to be useful.  At least I didn't have to level up any characters to start collections on granny.   @supernova  - She's the last person to collect that is alive and looks constipated.


Wait, then who's the constipated dead one? Man, I am so confused...


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> It feels like so much of what they’ve done for close to a year now is is to make you log in more and do more just to accomplish what you could do a year ago in less time. I think most of us would prefer being able to do things in less time or less often.



I totally agree. I used to log in pretty often during an event (at least every two hours), and even though I've been slacking on this one, I'm still playing at least 4-5 times a day. The last couple events, even every two hours hasn't been enough, and this time I am ridiculously far behind. I just started collecting posters last night, and with the currency requirements, I don't think I'm going to come close to getting the remaining characters and building. I'm tempted to just quit and save my currency for gems later.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So was sort of pleasantly surprised the premium attraction was only 150 gems (feel like for other events they have been at least 200) and it seems pretty useful so far opening more options for collecting items for abulita


----------



## Wdw1015

TheMaxRebo said:


> So was sort of pleasantly surprised the premium attraction was only 150 gems (feel like for other events they have been at least 200) and it seems pretty useful so far opening more options for collecting items for abulita


Do you have to enchant the building for most of the tasks or not?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Do you have to enchant the building for most of the tasks or not?



No, doesn't appear so.  You did for Land of the Dead but not this one, at least not yet


----------



## AlohaBerry

So my new game attitude is "I just don't care". After using gems to buy the 2 premium Coco characters leaving me w 20, I just don't care about the Coco building I won't get. I said I don't care to those 3 nasty Lion King hyenas and the rotten McScooge. And sure haven't looked back. As for caring if the new characters from Snow White and Aladdin, or the characters from Moana,and Nemo, nope. They live at "home" during the all too frequent special events not being leveled up. Cause, yup, I just don't care..

I expect I will be the player who has the lowest happiness level, arranging my buildings so it makes sense and feels like Disney, who ignores the tap and trophy events if the winnings are useless. And I am now a happier player.

And, yes, as much as I like "other skeleton guy" (Hecter), I refuse to stress if I don't get him.


----------



## hopemax

Well, Abuelita was relatively painless.  Up to point, where I went to Welcome her in my Windows game and managed to level Miguel up instead....

In IOS, Miguel and Abuelita are doing their 4 hour task.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Well, Abuelita was relatively painless.  Up to point, where I went to Welcome her in my Windows game and managed to level Miguel up instead....
> 
> In IOS, Miguel and Abuelita are doing their 4 hour task.



Looks like the drop rate gods were on your side for Abuelita.  

I'm hoping to start welcoming her tomorrow because my drop rates have just been so so. Currently at 11/16 and 8/14. Been logging in fairly regular the last two days so I haven’t lost much time between collects, but the 6 or 8 hour job lengths really can screw getting the optimal collections. Also didn’t help that I accidentally leveled up Dante a few days before Abuelita was able to collect for and while and while he doesn’t conflict with her much, the items that did went to Dante.


----------



## mikegood2

Anyone else having issues keeping there happiness up since we were able to collect for Abuelita? I currently have 5 kids looking for happiness from characters off on 6-8 hour jobs for her and it’s been that way since her introduction.


----------



## supernova

Welcomed the creepy old woman, completed her joint task, started the six-hour build for house (she needs to be at Level 2), and sent her out on a yellow side task.  I have over 200 pinatas, so the kid is now going to 5, and after that everyone will move up one level, as they come off their current tasks.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else having issues keeping there happiness up since we were able to collect for Abuelita? I currently have 5 kids looking for happiness from characters off on 6-8 hour jobs for her and it’s been that way since her introduction.



yes I am having the same problem.  Those 6-8 hour tasks are a killer All the way around.


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> yes I am having the same problem.  Those 6-8 hour tasks are a killer All the way around.



Same here. I ended up getting the 24h happiness safeguard from Merlin to make sure I stayed ecstatic until I welcome Abuelita. I’m still not convinced the different happiness levels really impact drop rates, but will take any bit of luck as I can.


----------



## DMMom

5 ruby chests so far (all "free", no gems on a chance) and not even a hint of the haunted mansion bride.  Didn't even see her scroll through.  Now why would I waste gems if I don't even see the hint of her being possible to get.  I'm sure it is because I got my legendary item for this half of the year.  It's probably because in the last attraction chest recently, I finally got the Western Arcade (Still no Ice Rink even though it too would be completely worthless at this point).  I hate these chests and so many other things.  Why do I keep playing?  It is the completionist in me.


----------



## Hoodie

Good news!  Finally got my sapphire chest today!

Bad news - the"limited time content" (Bride, Evil characters) had already expired so not even a possibility of getting them.  Add another concession to the inventory.


----------



## supernova

Hoodie said:


> Bad news - the *"limited time content"* (Bride) had already expired so not even a possibility of getting them.


Didn't even think about that part.  Eh, didn't need her to begin with.


----------



## mikegood2

Hoodie said:


> Good news!  Finally got my sapphire chest today!
> 
> Bad news - the"limited time content" (Bride, Evil characters) had already expired so not even a possibility of getting them.  Add another concession to the inventory.





supernova said:


> Didn't even think about that part.  Eh, didn't need her to begin with.



Now worries, I’m sure the players who gamble their money away trying to get the Bride, will have an opportunity to waste more money if/when they make the Bride available in a bundle.  on a positive note buying her in a bundle is 100% guaranteed, which is much better than, what was is, a 2% chance?

Got to admit though, after seeing some of her animations on Reddit I kinda want her and think @supernova wouldn‘t mind having her either. I want her going around terrorizing those annoying child visitors and beating the  out of them.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Same here. I ended up getting the 24h happiness safeguard from Merlin to make sure I stayed ecstatic until I welcome Abuelita. I’m still not convinced the different happiness levels really impact drop rates, but will take any bit of luck as I can.


That’s a good idea I always forget about Merlin.  I did however get my last token and I am welcoming her now.  Maybe just maybe I will get Hector.


----------



## mara512

Hoodie said:


> Good news!  Finally got my sapphire chest today!
> 
> Bad news - the"limited time content" (Bride, Evil characters) had already expired so not even a possibility of getting them.  Add another concession to the inventory.


I just got my sapphire chest and the bride was showing while it scrolled through.  I didn’t get her though amber it was a trick.


----------



## supernova

One more hour until the little kid is done with his concert and is wrinkly old grandmother is done cheering him on.  Hopefully that prompts the collection of the final token for the last skeleton guy.  At least then then end will be in sight for this abysmal event


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Got to admit though, after seeing some of her animations on Reddit I kinda want her and think @supernova wouldn‘t mind having her either. I want her going around terrorizing those annoying child visitors and beating the  out of them.


I might be tempted to shell out a few bucks if it would mean watching her put her axe to use on some of those rotten little kids.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I might be tempted to shell out a few bucks if it would mean watching her put her axe to use on some of those rotten little kids.



*SEE, THEY MIGHT HAVE FINALLY FOUND A WAY TO GET A FEW BUCKS OUT OF YOU!!!  *


----------



## KimRonRufus

supernova said:


> One more hour until the little kid is done with his concert and is wrinkly old grandmother is done cheering him on.  Hopefully that prompts the collection of the final token for the last skeleton guy.  At least then then end will be in sight for this abysmal event


I'm starting to think you haven't even seen this movie...


----------



## supernova

Here is where the interns play their intern games. So we start off with 2 of the required 12 ear hats.  To collect the other 10:
*Dog has 4 hour task
*Skeleton guy has 6 hour task
*Kid and grandmother have joint 6 hour task
*Two skeleton women have joint 4 hour task

If history is any indication, the drop rates might not be great when it comes to Gameloft encouraging players to get all of the characters.  Time will tell.  Let's see what happens with my first collection in the morning.

*EDIT*:  So two of the four yielded tokens, which puts me at 4 hats for the other skeleton guy.


----------



## hopemax

Heading to the airport.  

In IOS, I have completed the 2 part task to collect the first two ear hats.  I got everyone leveled up, except Miguel to 7 (since he needed to be on a task).  Windows, Miguel and Abuelita are on their task for the ear hats now.  I got everyone leveled up, in that game.

So now to see how the next week goes.


----------



## goingthedistance

I'm running kid and grandma at the same time for the first two ear hats but they are different tasks.  Therefore someone could have the kid do his 4 hours and grandma cheer for him for 4 hours at different times.  That would mean the kid could be playing for no one and grandma could be cheering for an empty stage....


----------



## supernova

goingthedistance said:


> I'm running kid and grandma at the same time for the first two ear hats but they are different tasks.  Therefore someone could have the kid do his 4 hours and grandma cheer for him for 4 hours at different times.  That would mean the kid could be playing for no one and grandma could be cheering for an empty stage....


Which would actually make for a better storyline than these idiot interns are coming up with.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Heading to the airport.
> 
> In IOS, I have completed the 2 part task to collect the first two ear hats.  I got everyone leveled up, except Miguel to 7 (since he needed to be on a task).  Windows, Miguel and Abuelita are on their task for the ear hats now.  I got everyone leveled up, in that game.
> 
> So now to see how the next week goes.


Safe travels.   Where are you flying to?


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Safe travels.   Where are you flying to?


Orlando. Visiting my Dad and those attraction thingies down there that Gameloft thinks I should avoid to spend more time on their game.


----------



## Wdw1015

New raven tapper event started but each one you tap gives you magic rather than event currency.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Here is where the interns play their intern games. So we start off with 2 of the required 12 ear hats.  To collect the other 10:
> *Dog has 4 hour task
> *Skeleton guy has 6 hour task
> *Kid and grandmother have joint 6 hour task
> *Two skeleton women have joint 4 hour task
> 
> If history is any indication, the drop rates might not be great when it comes to Gameloft encouraging players to get all of the characters.  Time will tell.  Let's see what happens with my first collection in the morning.
> 
> *EDIT*:  So two of the four yielded tokens, which puts me at 4 hats for the other skeleton guy.



and the dog is a premium character and one of the skeleton women is a premium character ... so if you don't get them you only have 2 chances at them, each a 6 hour task

at least quite a bit of time left and better than like for the comfy outfits where you then need the one character to try for the drops with "epic" chance

well, assuming there isn't a comfy outfit for the skeletons or the dog or something


----------



## galaxygirl76

I wouldn't be surprised if there's an outfit for Dante.


----------



## Arundal

galaxygirl76 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there's an outfit for Dante.



LMAO


----------



## Hoodie

How often are these crows coming?  I have 24 and they've only been there for 2 1/2 hours.  Every time I log in, there's more crows.


----------



## McCoy

Eight every hour.


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> New raven tapper event started but each one you tap gives you magic rather than event currency.



On the positive side all I care about is finishing top 1000 now, so I get the concession stand. The potential 750 EC isn’t worth the extra effort IMO.

Don’t get me started on the extra smiles. Worst case scenario for me is I fall into them mid 90% of joyous, so anything over 15 smiles is completely worthless. I guess if I I hadn’t played for a few days and needed to build up my happiness it could come in handy, but using Merlin’s 24 hour Happiness Safeguard would make more sense.

Only value I could see in those smiles is if they were somehow collected and we could use them at an time we want. so for example, I win 25 and could use 5 every morning whenI wake up to get back into ecstatic.




galaxygirl76 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there's an outfit for Dante.



*PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE let there be an outfit!!! *


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> Eight every hour.


 
Seriously, every hour?

Don’t know about anyone else but 20 days into an event, like we are now, I’m already tired of the event and wanting to just get it over with. Guess they realize that some players feel that way and need to find ways to get players to log in more often? Already though the crow rewards were   and seeing that the crows return ever hour makes them even


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> and the dog is a premium character and one of the skeleton women is a premium character ... so if you don't get them you only have 2 chances at them, each a 6 hour task


Which is exactly where I was going.   They could have given players a bonus option at getting hats by grouping the two premium characters together.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

McCoy said:


> Eight every hour.



oh, I was wondering how the leaderboard was so high already.  welp, guess I won't rank too high for this event.  Just can't be bothered to log on every hour


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, I was wondering how the leaderboard was so high already.  welp, guess I won't rank too high for this event.  Just can't be bothered to log on every hour


Wait, you're not willing to compete for a random concession stand and more magic that you could ever use at one time and that won't be banked?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Wait, you're not willing to compete for a random concession stand and more magic that you could ever use at one time and that won't be banked?



well, when you put it like that! ..... no, no I'm not


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Wait, you're not willing to compete for a random concession stand and more magic that you could ever use at one time and that won't be banked?



But what about you?  We know you go for those concession stands.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> But what about you?  We know you go for those concession stands.


I'm still missing a few.  Why, you may ask?  Because rather than provide me with one I could use, I keep getting the same nonsense.  Which is not to say that Merlin hasn't been appreciating his concession gifts.


----------



## supernova

Somehow I'm sure @mikegood2 will appreciate this one.  In true intern fashion, I am going into my second day of 11/12 ear hats for this last skeleton guy.  Can't seem to get that final hat to drop, despite how easy it was to get to 11.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Somehow I'm sure @mikegood2 will appreciate this one.  In true intern fashion, I am going into my second day of 11/12 ear hats for this last skeleton guy.  Can't seem to get that final hat to drop, despite how easy it was to get to 11.



I have to laugh, I have gotten my first two and no other hats yet. I have all characters and no one is bringing anything back. Such is life but several days to go.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Somehow I'm sure @mikegood2 will appreciate this one.  In true intern fashion, I am going into my second day of 11/12 ear hats for this last skeleton guy.  Can't seem to get that final hat to drop, despite how easy it was to get to 11.


Yes I do appreciate that. I think it took me just over 24 hours to get Hectors final ticket to drop earlier. Also misplayed/miscalculated sending out characters on a few of the jobs leading up to collectors hats, so that cost me close to a day.

In general, you have considerable better drop rates than me. I wasn’t able to start collecting ear hats until last night and had already fallen asleep before the 2 4 hour jobs that open them up finished last night.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Yes I do appreciate that. I think it took me just over 24 hours to get Hectors final ticket to drop earlier. Also misplayed/miscalculated sending out characters on a few of the jobs leading up to collectors hats, so that cost me close to a day.
> 
> In general, you have considerable better drop rates than me. I wasn’t able to start collecting ear hats until last night and had already fallen asleep before the 2 4 hour jobs that open them up finished last night.



Yeah, I am pretty much in same spot. They started last night and I fell asleep. This morning had to level grandma to 3 to use her with Miguel I think it is. Now up to four hats, lots of days left though.


----------



## supernova

OK, so I finally welcomed the final skeleton guy, which opens up a bunch of story line tasks for all of the characters.  I do know that the first skeleton guy has to be at level 5 to begin that task, so I'm working on those tokens now.


----------



## 10CJ

supernova said:


> OK, so I finally welcomed the final skeleton guy, which opens up a bunch of story line tasks for all of the characters.  I do know that the first skeleton guy has to be at level 5 to begin that task, so I'm working on those tokens now.


So Ernesto has to be at 5 to do the task after you welcome Hector?


----------



## supernova

10CJ said:


> So Ernesto has to be at 5 to do the task after you welcome Hector?


Right.  He is part is of the three-part task immediately after welcoming the final character.   I have him leveling now for two hours.


----------



## hopemax

FYI, according to Reddit, those are the final tasks for the event.  So once those are done, you should be done.

I've got one Hector Welcoming now, and I need 2 more ear hats in the other game.  I'm sort of shocked how easy this event has been so far.  Guess the game has shifted to newer players who maybe don't have all they need to complete more tortuous events.


----------



## supernova

Just completed the last of the five tasks and got the "Thanks for playing" screen.  The event is over for me with five days and fourteen hours to spare???  Guess I'll just work towards the gem conversion now.


----------



## Arundal

I seem to have reached the bottom. No hat drop for Ernesto in over 24 hours. Lots of time left.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

10CJ said:


> So Ernesto has to be at 5 to do the task after you welcome Hector?



hmm, for me he had to be at level 6 and Mama Imelda had to be at level 4. I had to level each of them up 1 level to execute their respective tasks (I had the items, just needed to level them up)


----------



## Wdw1015

I have both premium characters and the pattern for me so far has been 1 hat out of the 4 tasks at a time.


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmm, for me he had to be at level 6 and Mama Imelda had to be at level 4. I had to level each of them up 1 level to execute their respective tasks (I had the items, just needed to level them up)



interesting, my Ernesto is 5 and ImeldA is 3.


----------



## SunDial

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmm, for me he had to be at level 6 and Mama Imelda had to be at level 4. I had to level each of them up 1 level to execute their respective tasks (I had the items, just needed to level them up)



This was the same thing with me.  I just got the thanks for playing screen.   Have 23K on EC so as @supernova says, time to work on the gems.


----------



## hopemax

I think I jinxed myself, by saying this was easy so far.  I went to bed needing one more ear hat for Hector in my Windows game.  I am now 0 for 10.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I think I jinxed myself, by saying this was easy so far.  I went to bed needing one more ear hat for Hector in my Windows game.  I am now 0 for 10.



Finding drop rates to be incredibly hit or miss. Seems like I’ll get hats in batches of 2 and then striking out on multiple collection cycles. I’m currently 9/12 so I’m not concerned about not getting a Hector, but does feel like it taking longer than it should.

I know this is something thats been talked about in the past, but I still like the idea of some type of guaranteed drop rate at at a longer time period. Maybe not to replace current structure, but in addition to? Then we can choose between chance or guaranteed. I could definitely send both the 4 hour characters off on 8 or 12 hour guaranteed collects before going to bed.


----------



## hopemax

It was drop #12 that got me the last hat.  So he's Welcomed, and everyone will be off on their final tasks


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Finding drop rates to be incredibly hit or miss. Seems like I’ll get hats in batches of 2 and then striking out on multiple collection cycles. I’m currently 9/12 so I’m not concerned about not getting a Hector, but does feel like it taking longer than it should.
> 
> I know this is something thats been talked about in the past, but I still like the idea of some type of guaranteed drop rate at at a longer time period. Maybe not to replace current structure, but in addition to? Then we can choose between chance or guaranteed. I could definitely send both the 4 hour characters off on 8 or 12 hour guaranteed collects before going to bed.



I am running into the same problem. One here or there, no consistency. I will get Hector but I am at 7/12. This is crazy, I am not going to spend money. I get him or I don’t. Silly this takes so long with characters coming back time and again without a hat. They seem to do this reduction in drop rate every time now.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I am running into the same problem. One here or there, no consistency. I will get Hector but I am at 7/12. This is crazy, I am not going to spend money. I get him or I don’t. Silly this takes so long with characters coming back time and again without a hat. They seem to do this reduction in drop rate every time now.


They start you off nicely, then slow you down to a crawl.... and then introduce a bundle offer.


----------



## supernova

Quick character check since I'm still in the office and it's slow at the moment:

19k event currency
Kid - ready for 7
Alive Old Lady - 4
Dog - ready for 5
Dead Old Lady - 4
Other Dead Lady - ready for 5
New Skeleton Guy - ready for 2
Original Skeleton Guy - 6

Pascale - 8
Prince Charming - 8
Nemo - done
Marlin - 9
Dory - 8
Hank - ready for 9
Crush - done
Squirt - leveling to 10 now
Bruce - ready for 9


----------



## mikegood2

Been stuck at 8/12 for close to a day and just got hats in 3/4 so I’m now only 1 short. The question is, and only partially kidding, what are the chance I welcome Hector before the weekend starts?


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Finding drop rates to be incredibly hit or miss. Seems like I’ll get hats in batches of 2 and then striking out on multiple collection cycles. I’m currently 9/12 so I’m not concerned about not getting a Hector, but does feel like it taking longer than it should.
> 
> I know this is something thats been talked about in the past, but I still like the idea of some type of guaranteed drop rate at at a longer time period. Maybe not to replace current structure, but in addition to? Then we can choose between chance or guaranteed. I could definitely send both the 4 hour characters off on 8 or 12 hour guaranteed collects before going to bed.


I completely agree.  I would love guaranteed drop rates.  I am 8/12 Hector hats so I should get him but with the uncertainty of the drops who knows.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> I completely agree.  I would love guaranteed drop rates.  I am 8/12 Hector hats so I should get him but with the uncertainty of the drops who knows.



After the morning collection I am at 9/12 Hector hats. Little by little maybe later today unless they drop rate bottoms out again.


----------



## mara512

I welcomed Hector this morning after collecting.   I am on what I believe is the last event quest before I get the congratulations you have completed the event pop up.

Miguel 6
Ernesto 6
Dante 5
Mama Coco 4
Mama Imelda 4
Abuelita 4 ready for 5
Hector 1


----------



## Arundal

Surprisingly got the MoneyBin in a chest this morning, probably from trophy mini event. Was not really paying attention but finished 500 plus, not sure exactly. Was not trying much for trophy event or paying attention.


----------



## Sabres431

I got 4/12 right away and haven't gotten a hat since so no Hector for me.


----------



## supernova

17 gems from the conversion, which isn't terrible.

Do we know yet which character sets we'll be using for tomorrow's Tower Challenge?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> 17 gems from the conversion, which isn't terrible.
> 
> Do we know yet which character sets we'll be using for tomorrow's Tower Challenge?


Tower challenge starting tomorrow? Was I asleep at wheel.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> 17 gems from the conversion, which isn't terrible.
> 
> Do we know yet which character sets we'll be using for tomorrow's Tower Challenge?



I got 21.   Gone are the days of maxing out the conversion.  


Arundal said:


> Tower challenge starting tomorrow? Was I asleep at wheel.



Now remember which "intern" posted that.


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> I got 21.   Gone are the days of maxing out the conversion.
> 
> 
> Now remember which "intern" posted that.



So True!!!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> 17 gems from the conversion, which isn't terrible.
> 
> Do we know yet which character sets we'll be using for tomorrow's Tower Challenge?



Exactly what I ended up with.

I so hope your   us about a TC! It is GameLoft, so you never know.

*Character status:
Miguel* - 6
*Abuelita* - 4
*Dante* - 6
*Mama Coco* - 5
*Mama Imelda* - 5
*Hector* - 2
*Ernesto* - 7

*Pascal* - 9

*Prince Charming *- 8

*Dory* - 8
*Hank* - READY TO MAX
*Crush* - READY TO MAX
*Squirt* - READY TO MAX
*Bruce* - READY TO MAX


----------



## PrincessP

Character status:
Miguel - 6
Abuelita - 5
Dante - 6
Mama Coco - 6
Mama Imelda - 6
Hector - 3
Ernesto - 7

Pascal - 8

Prince Charming - 8

Dory - 9 
Nemo - ready to max
Hank - ready to max
Crush - ready to max
Squirt - 9
Bruce - 9
Marlin - 9

I don’t have Scrooge, Forky, or Haunted Mansion bride. Hoping they give a Christmas gift chest and that I get one of them that way. 

Got 22 gems in the conversion. 

I was able to enchant one Coco attraction with the random drops of tokens. Really annoying that the enchanted building that regularly dropped rare items during event now only drops common token. Would be super frustrating if you paid to enchant one.


----------



## 10CJ

PrincessP said:


> Character status:
> Miguel - 6
> Abuelita - 5
> Dante - 6
> Mama Coco - 6
> Mama Imelda - 6
> Hector - 3
> Ernesto - 7
> 
> Pascal - 8
> 
> Prince Charming - 8
> 
> Dory - 9
> Nemo - ready to max
> Hank - ready to max
> Crush - ready to max
> Squirt - 9
> Bruce - 9
> Marlin - 9
> 
> I don’t have Scrooge, Forky, or Haunted Mansion bride. Hoping they give a Christmas gift chest and that I get one of them that way.
> 
> Got 22 gems in the conversion.
> 
> I was able to enchant one Coco attraction with the random drops of tokens. Really annoying that the enchanted building that regularly dropped rare items during event now only drops common token. Would be super frustrating if you paid to enchant one.



i had not noticed that about the enhanced buildings, that is annoying. I was able to upgrade two coco building during the event. What do you mean by paid to enchant one?


----------



## twentyco

10CJ said:


> i had not noticed that about the enhanced buildings, that is annoying. I was able to upgrade two coco building during the event. What do you mean by paid to enchant one?



Meaning purchased one of the enchantment bundles with real money, rather than earning the relics, etc. randomly through chests.  

I have all the stuff for at least a couple of enchantments,  haven't bothered to enchant any of the Coco buildings.  I just don't see the point (other than to get rid of those annoying bubbles over the buildings, I guess).


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> I have all the stuff for at least a couple of enchantments,  haven't bothered to enchant any of the Coco buildings.  I just don't see the point (other than to get rid of those annoying bubbles over the buildings, I guess).





twentyco said:


> Meaning purchased one of the enchantment bundles with real money, rather than earning the relics, etc. randomly through chests.
> 
> I have all the stuff for at least a couple of enchantments,  haven't bothered to enchant any of the Coco buildings.  I just don't see the point (other than to get rid of those annoying bubbles over the buildings, I guess).



I can’t think of a worse addition to this game than enhanced attractions! All I know is my entire kingdom is filled with ugly Mickey head bubbles over attractions that I have no need to upgrade because I don’t need the items the enhancement gives.

Enhancements had the possibility of improving the game if they added to the game like enhancements improving drop rates or dropping multiple items. Instead they took items that would have been in the attractions in the past and essentially put them behind a pay wall (requirement of additional enhancements).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> I can’t think of a worse addition to this game than enhanced attractions! All I know is my entire kingdom is filled with ugly Mickey head bubbles over attractions that I have no need to upgrade because I don’t need the items the enhancement gives.
> 
> Enhancements had the possibility of improving the game if they added to the game like enhancements improving drop rates or dropping multiple items. Instead they took items that would have been in the attractions in the past and essentially put them behind a pay wall (requirement of additional enhancements).



fully agree - the potential with the idea was there but execution was awful.  I also think it would be nice if the enhanced attractions looked different - like they look fancier/better by "enhancing" them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got a popup related next event/content - it said "take a screen shot and post it on social media" ... I noticed in the text on the slide the letters 'W', 'I', and 'Y' were sort of highlighted.   Not really sure what that could stand for, but there ya go

Edit: just checked the Facebook page and I guess it is new characters (and new costumes, I am sure) from Frozen II


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 452400


I'll tell ya, Gameloft.  Words cannot express how truly "ready" I am to welcome characters that I have never seen before.  Bring 'em on!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'll tell ya, Gameloft.  Words cannot express how truly "ready" I am to welcome characters that I have never seen before.  Bring 'em on!



Thank about the new costumes for characters. I am so excited. Lol


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Thank about the new costumes for characters. I am so excited. Lol


Ooh!  Ooh!  I hope Olaf gets a new bow tie!!  Idiots...


----------



## 2010_Bride

What is this symbol? When I click on the info for the building it doesn’t tell me anything except the amount of magic. It’s my only building showing this symbol.


----------



## twentyco

I think (but am not sure) that it means that the attraction is capable of being enhanced.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Thank about the new costumes for characters. I am so excited. Lol





supernova said:


> Ooh!  Ooh!  I hope Olaf gets a new bow tie!!  Idiots...



Stop getting my expectations up, I’m already beyond excited!!!

Since they only gave us 6 Frozen characters last time how many more do you think we will get? The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Ooh!  Ooh!  I hope Olaf gets a new bow tie!!  Idiots...



I assume the "idiots" comment is aimed at people who actually spend gems/$ on said bow tie ... I mean, if people are buying it, can't blame them for selling it


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume the "idiots" comment is aimed at people who actually spend gems/$ on said bow tie ... I mean, if people are buying it, can't blame them for selling it


Nope.  "Idiots" referred squarely with the Gameloft dummies who gave us a bowtie as a costume.  Maybe he'll get some nifty holiday socks this time around.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Nope.  "Idiots" referred squarely with the Gameloft dummies who gave us a bowtie as a costume.  Maybe he'll get some nifty holiday socks this time around.


Nope he will be getting a hat and a scarf


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Ooh!  Ooh!  I hope Olaf gets a new bow tie!!  Idiots...



I am betting on a comfy outfit


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> Nope he will be getting a hat and a scarf



no socks and underpants!


----------



## Peachkins

Oh boy! Now Anna, literally the only Frozen character I have since I missed that event, can have some friends. I'm not sure it'll even be possible for me to collect the items I need for the new ones without the other characters.


----------



## Arundal

Note: the upcoming Event will be a short Event not a Tower Challenge. Starting 11/26 and you will be able to get Anna and Elsa if you don’t already have them and Olaf will be available as Premium character. Frozen characters will be balanced and require more tokens going forward. So if not leveled finish them.


----------



## jeremy1002

There is a lot less chatter on this thread than there used to be, especially around event/character announcements.  That probably isn't a good sign for the direction they've taken the game in recent months.


----------



## Peachkins

jeremy1002 said:


> There is a lot less chatter on this thread than there used to be, especially around event/character announcements.  That probably isn't a good sign for the direction they've taken the game in recent months.



I agree. I can think of several people off the top of my head who were regular posters and have quit the game. I'm still playing, but I know for me it's a huge time commitment during the events to get everything without paying real moneyfor them. And unfortunately, events are almost constant. I haven't even tried to participate in the last couple of Tower challenges. I hate the new enchantment stuff, but that's more of a minor annoyance to me at this point.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> Note: the upcoming Event will be a short Event not a Tower Challenge. Starting 11/26 and you will be able to get Anna and Elsa if you don’t already have them and Olaf will be available as Premium character. Frozen characters will be balanced and require more tokens going forward. So if not leveled finish them.



Glad to hear Elsa will be available, and I'm assuming not via legendary chest.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Glad to hear Elsa will be available, and I'm assuming not via legendary chest.



correct. They will be earned somehow along with the three new characters from Frozen 2. Oh least I forget there are two new outfits, one for Elsa and one for Anna. If you already have Anna/Elsa, you will just advance quicker.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> I'll tell ya, Gameloft.  Words cannot express how truly "ready" I am to welcome characters that I have never seen before.  Bring 'em on!



Sometimes I wonder if Gameloft reads this thread. ...then I wonder if they consider comments like these as actually being serious.



Arundal said:


> Think about the new costumes for characters. I am so excited. Lol



I’m looking forward to possibly getting all those new unknown ethnic characters and paying premium for that salamander and water horse.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Gameloft reads this thread. ...then I wonder if they consider comments like these as actually being serious.


"Hey boss??  Did you read THIS post?  I think we've got a hit on our hands!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> Note: the upcoming Event will be a short Event not a Tower Challenge. Starting 11/26 and you will be able to get Anna and Elsa if you don’t already have them and Olaf will be available as Premium character. Frozen characters will be balanced and require more tokens going forward. So if not leveled finish them.



watching the stream now - in addition to being able to get Anna and Elsa via storyline quests (and Olaf as premium character) there will be:
- 3 new attractions: Stone Giant Waterfall, Enchanted Forest, and Water Spirit Wave Ride
- 3 new characters: (they didn't say the names as to not spoil the movie - but a guy, a girl, and the little lizard looking thing)
- 2 new costumes (one for Elsa, one for Anna)


----------



## JamesGarvey

GameLoft definitely looks at major forums, most devs do. But they also have metrics, which often differ from perception. I’d say it’s pretty universal that we as a forum hate the gambling aspect of purchased chests. Yet GameLoft continues to expand them. That leads to one of 2 possible conclusions. Either the game is dying and they want to squeeze out every dollar before it reaches critical mass OR despite all the complaining, enough whales continue to purchase those bundles that what free to play users think doesn’t matter that much.

For what it’s worth, I’ve seen posters on reddit & Facebook talk about dropping hundreds of dollars.


----------



## 2010_Bride

I can’t believe no one is talking about the devastating news that Marc-Andre will no longer be the community ambassador and doing the live stream. This came as quite a shock (insert sarcasm here).  I’ll miss how he always conveniently skipped over gamers questions during the live stream that he didn’t want to answer. Or how he refused to comment when 30 gamers in a row shared the same frustrations on the live chat. This is a sad day for all of us. Now we will have to learn how someone new will ignore our suggestions and complaints.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

2010_Bride said:


> I can’t believe no one is talking about the devastating news that Marc-Andre will no longer be the community ambassador and doing the live stream. This came as quite a shock (insert sarcasm here).  I’ll miss how he always conveniently skipped over gamers questions during the live stream that he didn’t want to answer. Or how he refused to comment when 30 gamers in a row shared the same frustrations on the live chat. This is a sad day for all of us. Now we will have to learn how someone new will ignore our suggestions and complaints.



I am sure whoever will be replacing him is currently going through training on how to say "wow, I can tell by the comments that so many people are really excited about these changes!"


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> *Character status:
> Miguel* - 6
> *Abuelita* - 4
> *Dante* - 6
> *Mama Coco* - 5
> *Mama Imelda* - 5
> *Hector* - 2
> *Ernesto* - 7
> 
> *Pascal* - 9
> 
> *Prince Charming *- 8
> 
> *Dory* - 8
> *Hank* - READY TO MAX
> *Crush* - READY TO MAX
> *Squirt* - READY TO MAX
> *Bruce* - READY TO MAX



Progress in a week:
Remaining Characters:
*Miguel* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Abuelita* - 5
*Dante* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Mama Coco *- 6
*Mama Imelda* - 6
*Hector* - 4
*Ernesto* - 7 (ready for 8)

*Prince Charming* - 9

*Dory* - 8 (Coral finished, gonna take awhile)


----------



## Arundal

iPhone update is available.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> iPhone update is available.



android as well


----------



## wnwardii

After the new update, Frozen and Bambi characters each have a token to collect.  Snowflake for Frozen characters and a Leaf for Bambi and friends.  My guess is that this will be for attraction upgrades.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> After the new update, Frozen and Bambi characters each have a token to collect.  Snowflake for Frozen characters and a Leaf for Bambi and friends.  My guess is that this will be for attraction upgrades.



Thank goodness!  'bout time we get some more attraction upgrades

(Said no one ever)


----------



## Mackado323

_Do we know what characters will assist with this Frozen mini event?

Also, I echo most frustrations about building enhancements and other features. My biggest issue is that there seems to be little benefit to being a long time player anymore. (I'm looking at you, Mansion Bride)_


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So looks like the Frozen attractions will need to be enhanced to work on items needed for the new characters

Also, apparently the new guy's name is Ryder (Sure people won't confuse him with Flynn Rider at all)


----------



## Arundal

I did not see any characters helping in the live stream. And there are none at top with frozen characters. As this is a new type mini event, who knows!


----------



## hopemax

I am back from Florida.  I go back in 3.5 weeks, so of course there is another event.

IOS:

Pascal: 8
Prince: 8
Dory: 9
Marlin: 9
Miguel: 8
Ernesto: 6
Dante: 6
Mama Imelda: 5
Mama Coco: 5
Abuelita: 6
Hector: 4

Windows:

Louie: 9 (I am so tired of his tokens never dropping)
Pascal: 7 (ditto)
Prince: 8
Bruce: 9
Squirt: 9
Hank: 9
Dory: 8
Miguel: 7
Ernesto: 7
Dante: 5
Mama Imelda: 5
Mama Coco: 5
Abuelita: 4
Hector: 3


----------



## mikegood2

For me the worst aspect of the update, by far, is moving the Coco characters to the bottom on the character list!  While I understand why the do that, it’s incredibly annoying that they feel the need to do that. Once again may I suggest the idea of a tab at the top, or right Visit home tab,that would put ONLY put toons in it that can still be leveled. That would be an incredibly useful feature.


----------



## supernova

Just got back today at 1:30pm from a five-day visit to WDW.  Can't wait to start getting back to this game.  Oh wait, yes, I can.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Just got back today at 1:30pm from a five-day visit to WDW.  Can't wait to start getting back to this game.  Oh wait, yes, I can.



You did fit to watch the live stream though, right? I’d hate finding out that your streak of watching live-streams ended!

Also, wanted the break the sad news to you, Incase you didn’t hear, that Marc-Andre ( whoever  is) will no longer be the community ambassador and doing the live stream.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> For me the worst aspect of the update, by far, is moving the Coco characters to the bottom on the character list!  While I understand why the do that, it’s incredibly annoying that they feel the need to do that. Once again may I suggest the idea of a tab at the top, or right Visit home tab,that would put ONLY put toons in it that can still be leveled. That would be an incredibly useful feature.



I would take just that the categories are more of a loop/circular so that when you reach the top it would just keep going with the ones at the bottom.  At least this way much quicker to get to Coco (in this case) as would just have to scroll up past Frozen and be brought to where Coco is noe


----------



## Peachkins

Am I imagining things, or did they just tweak what the Finding Nemo characters collect? I just noticed that Hank now has a four hour task for Dory's shells, and Marlin has an eight hour task for the same thing. I'm glad, because that's been one of the most frustrating things to collect.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> You did fit to watch the live stream though, right? I’d hate finding out that your streak of watching live-streams ended!
> 
> Also, wanted the break the sad news to you, Incase you didn’t hear, that Marc-Andre ( whoever  is) will no longer be the community ambassador and doing the live stream.


I read that earlier.   And I can say will 300% sincerity that I have never once bothered watching a single one of their useless live streams.  Nor do I have a clue who the guy is.

Truth be told, gaining information on upcoming characters or buildings has done nothing for my game play, so why bother? When the new version is released, I can figure it all out at that point.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I read that earlier.   And I can say will 300% sincerity that I have never once bothered watching a single one of their useless live streams.  Nor do I have a clue who the guy is.
> 
> Truth be told, gaining information on upcoming characters or buildings has done nothing for my game play, so why bother? When the new version is released, I can figure it all out at that point.



Than your streak of watching them is still intact. Never have, never will. 

I think I watched one of the earliest ones and basically came up with your exact conclusion. That said, we have a number of people who will watch a 20+ minute live stream, seriously what do they talk about for that long, who will break it down for us. Find this forum far more useful and quicker.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Than your streak of watching them is still intact. Never have, never will.
> 
> I think I watched one of the earliest ones and basically came up with your exact conclusion. That said, we have a number of people who will watch a 20+ minute live stream, seriously what do they talk about for that long, who will break it down for us. Find this forum far more useful and quicker.


Precisely.  It's actually my same theory on professional sports, which I fully realize that I'm in the minority here.  But I refuse waste 3+ hours of a Saturday or Sunday to watch a game when I can check a website and get the final score in seconds.

That said, while this is one of the few game apps on my phone, I don't know of many others that feel the need to issue a live stream with each new release of a game.  This self-congratulatory BS is pointless.  I mean, they're just going to screw up the roll-out and then have to throw us a few gems as a make-good.  How about a little less of the self praise crap and more focus on removing bugs PRIOR to rollout??


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Am I imagining things, or did they just tweak what the Finding Nemo characters collect? I just noticed that Hank now has a four hour task for Dory's shells, and Marlin has an eight hour task for the same thing. I'm glad, because that's been one of the most frustrating things to collect.


That's literally the ONLY thing I have left to collect.  And then once she reaches 9, I'm back to collecting her three tokens.  Everyone else is done at this point.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Progress in a week:
> Remaining Characters:
> *Miguel* - 6 (ready for 7)
> *Abuelita* - 5
> *Dante* - 6 (ready for 7)
> *Mama Coco *- 6
> *Mama Imelda* - 6
> *Hector* - 4
> *Ernesto* - 7 (ready for 8)
> 
> *Prince Charming* - 9
> 
> *Dory* - 8 (Coral finished, gonna take awhile)


Nice job on finishing off Pascale.  Dresses are nearly done but still need over 30 ear hats to get him to 10. Flags have been done for quite a while now.  But man this one is grinding along!


----------



## Arundal

Ohhh!  I am so excited with my frozen lamppost from today’s chest. NOT.


----------



## hopemax

OMG guys!  This is my best day ever!  My Olaf has a bow tie!  This game is simply the best! Now I have to open all the Frozen chests to get Anna & Elsa’s costumes too!

This message brought to you by the SSS*

*Supernova Sarcasm Society


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> OMG guys!  This is my best day ever!  My Olaf has a bow tie!  This game is simply the best! Now I have to open all the Frozen chests to get Anna & Elsa’s costumes too!
> 
> This message brought to you by the SSS*
> 
> *Supernova Sarcasm Society


He is welcome to put on his new attire and park himself on my new ice bench.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Nice job on finishing off Pascale.  Dresses are nearly done but still need over 30 ear hats to get him to 10. Flags have been done for quite a while now.  But man this one is grinding along!



Thanks! Somehow I had really good drop rates between 9 to 10. Actually come to thing of it, while I don’t even pay much attention when I collect anymore, I musta been close to 100% drop rate.



supernova said:


> He is welcome to put on his new attire and park himself on my new ice bench.


I wish we could gift items to players because I would gladly gift you my ice lightpost to go with your ice bench!


----------



## DisTXMom

I’ve been hating the way my kingdom looked ever since I began working on the area enchantment levels. Having a nice kingdom is one of the more appealing parts of the game IMO, so I bailed on the enchantment stuff and just organized the kingdom the way I wanted to. Looks so much better since it’s not cluttered with plants and decorations.


----------



## Arundal

DisTXMom said:


> I’ve been hating the way my kingdom looked ever since I began working on the area enchantment levels. Having a nice kingdom is one of the more appealing parts of the game IMO, so I bailed on the enchantment stuff and just organized the kingdom the way I wanted to. Looks so much better since it’s not cluttered with plants and decorations.



I am considering doing the same thing. I don’t need the Magic and hate the way my first area looks with all the trash out.


----------



## Peachkins

DisTXMom said:


> I’ve been hating the way my kingdom looked ever since I began working on the area enchantment levels. Having a nice kingdom is one of the more appealing parts of the game IMO, so I bailed on the enchantment stuff and just organized the kingdom the way I wanted to. Looks so much better since it’s not cluttered with plants and decorations.



Good for you! This aspect of the game is something I have completely ignored outside of completing the related quest. I started playing this game because of the design-your-own park aspect, and I'm not going to let them take that away from me.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

After seeing Frozen II today I can’t really say I’m all that excited to add those two characters that I don’t even remember the names of.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Unca’ Donald said:


> After seeing Frozen II today I can’t really say I’m all that excited to add those two characters that I don’t even remember the names of.



yeah, I felt the same after the movie - the guy was ok but I barely remember even seeing the girl in the movie.  The gecko is kinda cute though (I mean, not Baby-Yoda cute, but pretty cute)


----------



## Peachkins

Well, nothing's cuter than Baby Yoda.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Well, nothing's cuter than Baby Yoda.



Baby Yoda is awesome!


----------



## Chrisvee

well we’re officially off on another event. time to get Anna’s traveling cloak.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so looks like order is
1) Get Anna
2) Get Anna's Traveling cloak, so for many of us that will be the first thing

Of the new characters, the Gecko/Fire Spirit is the premium character, costing 300 gems, or $3.99 in bundle with tokens to get it to level 2

Characters that earn EC:
- Anna
- Kristoff 
- Elsa
- Goofy
- Ham
- Hans
- Jessie
- Mickey
- Olaf
- Sarge
- Sven
- Woody
- Bo Peep
- Cinderella
- Prince Charming (Cinderella's)
- Fairy Godmother
- Tinkerbell
- Donald
- Lady Tremaine
- Celia
- Mike 
- Sully
- Anestasia
- Buzz
- Minnie (but in holiday outfit)


----------



## hopemax

I noticed that it says the Float will be available in 2ish days.  It would be nice, if we do get another crack at the Float with gems.  It is one of the two, I didn't get in my Windows game way back when (Incredibles is the other).   But I kind of suspect it means it will be in a chest in 2 days.


----------



## mikegood2

Heads up for anyone who hasn’t started yet and don’t want to make the mistake I did. Send Prince Charming on the 12 hour Fabric job and not the 4 hour medallion. Medallions can be bought at Merlin’s Shop for 225 elixir, so the priority should be collecting all the common fabric first and buying any medallions to get Anna’s outfit.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

mikegood2 said:


> Heads up for anyone who hasn’t started yet and don’t want to make the mistake I did. Send Prince Charming on the 12 hour Fabric job and not the 4 hour medallion. Medallions can be bought at Merlin’s Shop for 225 elixir, so the priority should be collecting all the common fabric first and buying any medallions to get Anna’s outfit.



I have him attending the Ball for a skeletal ear hat <facepalm>


----------



## JamesGarvey

Neither Frozen 2 added much to the film. I get the intent to have actual named characters represent native people instead of just generic unnamed supporting character.



Spoiler



Yelena & Lt. Mattias would have been better choices to include


----------



## ZellyB

I'm not being prompted to start the event at all.  Everything still just says this time-limited event is not available.


----------



## McCoy

I had to do a hard exit from the game and restart this morning before the new event started for me.  And also make sure you have the latest app update installed.


----------



## hopemax

ZellyB said:


> I'm not being prompted to start the event at all.  Everything still just says this time-limited event is not available.



If you have already tried to restart your app, restart your phone.


----------



## ZellyB

hopemax said:


> If you have already tried to restart your app, restart your phone.


Restarting the phone did it.  Thanks.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I know they’re usually the devil, but I hope we get a leaderboard that somehow involves a Frozen chest reward. I missed out on Sven in the original event and refuse to gamble gems on trying to get him.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I felt the same after the movie - the guy was ok but I barely remember even seeing the girl in the movie.  The gecko is kinda cute though (I mean, not Baby-Yoda cute, but pretty cute)



I will admit the Fire Spirit is pretty cute but I’m not wasting 300 gems on him. I started playing this game in October 2016, towards the end of the This is Halloween event, and this is the first event that it won’t bother me if I can’t complete it.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I know they’re usually the devil, but I hope we get a leaderboard that somehow involves a Frozen chest reward. I missed out on Sven in the original event and refuse to gamble gems on trying to get him.


You'd probably just get a bowtie anyway.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I doubt I’d be rewarded with anything so lofty. Just some magic & a fountain is more likely.


----------



## KPach525

I came here to post that the event felt like a movie spoiler, but glad to see some comments that change that POV. I’m not rushing to go see it, even if I do want to, but still feel this is ill-timed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> I came here to post that the event felt like a movie spoiler, but glad to see some comments that change that POV. I’m not rushing to go see it, even if I do want to, but still feel this is ill-timed.



Having seen the movie other than revealing a few of the names of the characters that gave been shown in the trailers and some minor scenes you can kinda tell are referenced in the new attractions, there aren't any big spoilers with this content

Honestly, there is more of a spoiler in the new outfits Anna and Elsa are now meeting in at the parks then in this event


----------



## JamesGarvey

Cloud tapper leaderboard, prizes are just happiness & EC.


----------



## Quellman

I might be at my end game. I might have enough gems for him at the end.  I think I might pass on him anyway.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I might be at my end game. I might have enough gems for him at the end.  I think I might pass on him anyway.



i am only looking for Elsa, who I never got. Have to get the two people in between but won’t waste 300 gems for him.


----------



## Arundal

After the 6 hour quest for Anna searching for Elsa, think the second time, you hit the wall for the first guy from Frozen 2. Don’t know his name as I have not seen the movie. Probably going to wait for it to be on Disney Plus.


----------



## supernova

Happiness event.  Radiant chests and scrolls as rewards.

Holy cow, what is with these endless hours of "searching" nonsense????  I just sent Ryder out for twelve hours of more searching.

As for my character update, here is where I'm sitting:

Ryder - 3
Lizard that isn't Pascale - 4

Pascale - 9 (just need 11 hats)

Prince Charming - DONE

Dory - 9 (have all coral but need everything else)

Miguel - 7 (just need musical posters for 8)
Abuelita - 6
Dante - 6
Mama Coco - 6
Mama Imelda - 6
Hector - 4
Ernesto - 9 (posters and 6 vinyl for 10)


----------



## mikegood2

I am now officially down to only needing to collect for Coco characters and the new Frozen characters!   

*Ryder* - 2
*Fire Spirit* - 4

*Miguel* - 8
*Abuelita* - 5
*Dante* - 6 (ready for 7)
*Mama Coco* - 6
*Mama Imelda* - 7
*Hector* - 5
*Ernesto* - 8 (ready for 9)

*Prince Charming* - Start leveling to 10 tomorrow 
*Dory* - Leveling to 10


----------



## Unca’ Donald

This event has been pretty uneventful so far.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Unca’ Donald said:


> This event has been pretty uneventful so far.



I agree - all the tasks are "go search" ... And then when you don't find anything the next task is "go search for a longer period of time"

Reminds me of the line from Ace Ventura when he says "if I'm not back in 5 minutes .... Just wait longer"


----------



## cliscinsky

Also agree with all the "go search" replies.  This is just your typical "forced" event just so they could promote a movie.  We all could have done without this one for sure.  No storyline what so ever with it.  God forbid they actually skip a movie promotion or event and actually work on expanding the original storyline over to the Everest ride at the very least.


----------



## mikegood2

While I agree with the “go search” aspect of this event I find this event is much better than most of them. I playing far more casual and don’t feel any pressure to log in every hour or two, like most events. It’s far more relaxing than the typical grind of most events.


----------



## tonga

I agree that this event is much more relaxed.  I like that they have given newer players a chance to earn some past characters through actual gameplay, and given long time players a bit of a break on an event.  I also like that it is not necessary to purchase chests, but should you choose to you can spend 20 gems and it is very likely to yield something useful.  

It has been a long time since I’ve had anything positive to say about this game.  Figured I should seize the opportunity before the interns go back to their old ways.


----------



## hopemax

I agree this event is mostly, meh.  But I am appreciating being to send characters out for common tokens instead of tappers and respawning.


----------



## Onceler

hopemax said:


> I agree this event is mostly, meh.  But I am appreciating being to send characters out for common tokens instead of tappers and respawning.



The real bummer is that once this meh event is over we're going to have three more meh characters, two of whom were minor characters in the movie.


----------



## Quellman

Onceler said:


> The real bummer is that once this meh event is over we're going to have three more meh characters, two of whom were minor characters in the movie.


I don't think I'll use my gems on the lizard thing. I almost have enough. I'll let the chances fall for a future event. Won't get the gem attraction from here either.  A shame.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Onceler said:


> The real bummer is that once this meh event is over we're going to have three more meh characters, two of whom were minor characters in the movie.



Id' say all 3 were fairly minor

Either way, jokes on the interns as I will only have 2 meh characters as I can justify 300 gems for the lizard


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> I don't think I'll use my gems on the lizard thing. I almost have enough. I'll let the chances fall for a future event. Won't get the gem attraction from here either.  A shame.



I didn't get the lizard, but did get the water horse attraction - it has helped get the sticks for Honeymelon or whatever her name is.  I still need 2 of those but figure I would be even worse off without it .... though I largely went for it as I thought it was a pretty cool looking attraction


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I leveled up Honeybuns to enable her to search for signs. I’m hoping her, Anna and Ryder can all search together once that’s done because I have yet to get my fill of searching in this event.


----------



## mcdall

.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mcdall said:


> This is so sad. If you all spent the time you waste in this game helping others people and reading, the world would be a better place. Check your logs on your phones. How many hours a day are you wasting on this game. Donate to charity. Or donate your time.
> Where are your priorities?! i get playing a game for a few minutes but to achieve in this game you have to devote serious time to this game. Are you acting as your best selves?!  This is a bad habit. Break it.



I pledge to devote as much time as I spend on this game to making the lives of others worse.


----------



## mikegood2

mcdall said:


> This is so sad. If you all spent the time you waste in this game helping others people and reading, the world would be a better place. Check your logs on your phones. How many hours a day are you wasting on this game. Donate to charity. Or donate your time.
> Where are your priorities?! i get playing a game for a few minutes but to achieve in this game you have to devote serious time to this game. Are you acting as your best selves?!  This is a bad habit. Break it.



WOW, thanks for the incredible insight and wisdom, it has completely changed my life!

Actually I find it so sad that someone who has been a member of the DIS boards for close to 3 years, only posted 12 times and all of them were on this thread coming in and lecturing everyone on how they chose to spend there time. As for acting as my best self, I kindly and respectfully ask trolls like yourself to  off.


----------



## mcdall

.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> WOW, thanks for the incredible insight and wisdom, it has completely changed my life!
> 
> Actually I find it so sad that someone who has been a member of the DIS boards for close to 3 years, only posted 12 times and all of them were on this thread coming in and lecturing everyone on how they chose to spend there time. As for acting as my best self, I kindly and respectfully ask trolls like yourself to  off.


I'm sure she'd be posting more if she wasn't off saving the world.  Friggin' liberal...


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I pledge to devote as much time as I spend on this game to making the lives of others worse.


I'm so busy trying to make others miserable that I haven't had time for a thought that there might to help others.


----------



## supernova

Unca’ Donald said:


> I leveled up Honeybuns to enable her to search for signs. I’m hoping her, Anna and Ryder can all search together once that’s done because I have yet to get my fill of searching in this event.


I'm so excited because in just 23 short minutes, the Stone Giant Waterfall will be completed, and now I'll have yet one more place for everyone to search!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm so busy trying to make others miserable that I haven't had time for a thought that there might to help others.



Like the Grinch, trying to make those around you is your greatest is your life’s calling @supernova!  That’s what make you the perfect GameLoft spy/employee/manager.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Like the Grinch, trying to make those around you is your greatest is your life’s calling @supernova!  That’s what make you the perfect GameLoft spy/employee/manager.


Get them on board or fire them all... that's my motto during the holiday season.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm so excited because in just 23 short minutes, the Stone Giant Waterfall will be completed, and now I'll have yet one more place for everyone to search!



I completed mine this morning and might I add it is an incredible attraction that I didn’t know my kingdom was missing.

This event has reminded me that as great as I think the enhancement attractions featured is, maybe the greatest addition the game has ever added (?), it’s even better than I remembered. I currently have 2 frozen attractions that I can’t send characters to, because they’re currently being enhanced! So glad that each enhancement level takes 4 hours to complete and times go up from there. Could you imagine how terrible it would have been if they were instantaneous?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I completed mine this morning and might I add it is an incredible attraction that I didn’t know my kingdom was missing.
> 
> This event has reminded me that as great as I think the enhancement attractions featured is, maybe the greatest addition the game has ever added (?), it’s even better than I remembered. I currently have 2 frozen attractions that I can’t send characters to, because they’re currently being enhanced! So glad that each enhancement level takes 4 hours to complete and times go up from there. Could you imagine how terrible it would have been if they were instantaneous?


Admittedly, I haven't seen the movie, so I am sure I'm missing something here.  But I have to wonder out loud how a film called "Frozen" could have two water attractions??


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Get them on board or fire them all... that's my motto during the holiday season.



Hate to break it to you, but it kinda puts you in a catch 22 situation. Sure, firing all the interns will bring joy to you, but also to all of the players, which I’d think would kinda be depressing to you?


----------



## goingthedistance

supernova said:


> Admittedly, I haven't seen the movie, so I am sure I'm missing something here.  But I have to wonder out loud how a film called "Frozen" could have two water attractions??


Because it is Frozen TWO.  That is why they gave us two of them....


----------



## supernova

goingthedistance said:


> Because it is Frozen TWO.  That is why they gave us two of them....


Ahh.  Thanks.  Guess it's a good thing this wasn't wasn't part three, because I barely had room to fit two of them.


----------



## mara512

Besides the monotony of searching, collecting the common token for Nemo and Coco to finish leveling them is driving me crazy.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Just a heads up for anyone that after unlocking the 3rd Frozen 2 attraction you need to get Ryder to level 5 and HM to level 4 to continue the storyline aka the endless search for Elsa.


----------



## supernova

Wonderful.  Three-day timewall to get Elsa's coat  I don't even want the damn thing tomorrow much less three days from now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welp, hit the timewall for starting on Elsa's new outfit.  Guess just work on building up EC


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Admittedly, I haven't seen the movie, so I am sure I'm missing something here.  But I have to wonder out loud how a film called "Frozen" could have two water attractions??



Not to spoil the movie (but think this is sort of in trailers anyway) but it is about the different elements and how Elsa connects/fits in


----------



## Arundal

I think I will hit time wall after this 12 hour quest but as I don’t have Elsa, I will be working on getting her probably won’t have time for traveling outfit.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to spoil the movie (but think this is sort of in trailers anyway) but it is about the different elements and how Elsa connects/fits in


Now, if you ended that sentence with "... and how Elsa drowns in it", I'd see the movie immediately.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> I think I will hit time wall after this 12 hour quest but as I don’t have Elsa, I will be working on getting her probably won’t have time for traveling outfit.



Same. I don't care about the outfit though. Just glad to get at least Elsa herself. I only had Anna prior to this event.


----------



## Arundal

As I don’t have Elsa, I got the Welcome Elsa time wall, after the 12 hour quest as opposed to the travel outfit.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Outfit time wall progress:
Fire Spirit: 6
Ryder: 6
Honeymaren: 4
EC: 27,192

everyone else besides Sven (who I don’t have) was maxed before the event began.


----------



## Quellman

JamesGarvey said:


> Outfit time wall progress:
> Fire Spirit: 6
> Ryder: 6
> Honeymaren: 4
> EC: 27,192
> 
> everyone else besides Sven (who I don’t have) was maxed before the event began.


I still don't have Hans. I decided against the fire spirit, instead saving my remaining 314 gems for a future event where I might need the extra character. I'm not leveling the 2 new people beyond their requirements in order to get the currency conversion.   So I'm spending my time level 10ing those nemo and friends.


----------



## Wdw1015

0 for 4 on the first round of collections for Elsa’s costume.


----------



## supernova

Nice to know that the traveling costume (whatever the hell that is) is already up for sale, with four days still to go.

Character update:
Finding Nemo Set - DONE
Prince Charming - DONE
Pascale - DONE

COCO:
Miguel - 8
Abuelita - 6
Dante - 6
Mama Coco - 7
Mama Imelda - 6
Hector - 5
Ernesto - DONE

FROZEN:
(Flynn) Ryder - 6
(Not 'Big Hero Six's) Honeylemon - 5
Lizard that isn't Pascale - 5


----------



## mikegood2

Looks like it’s, how’s your progress time.

20.5K EC

Haven’t leveled for the last 2 days to reduce conflicts for Elsa’s costume. As is, my 1 item I Still need for Ryder is conflicting. 

*Ryder* - 6
*Honeymaren* - 4 (ready for 7)
*Fire Spirit* - 5 (ready for 6)

*Miguel* - 9
*Abuelita* - 5 (ready for 6)
*Dante* - 7
*Mama Coco *- 6 (ready for 7)
*Mama Imelda* - 7
*Hector* - 6
*Ernesto* - 9

I’m so sick of collecting Musical Posters! If they’re gonna “force” us to collect them, more characters should collect them and/or they should ALL be 1 hours AND have no conflicts with other items.


----------



## quesoboy88

So I had downloaded this game when it first launched a couple years ago. I had it for quite a while but I got very tired of not having enough land unlocked to put in event attractions and the large grind with one or two actions to collect a "rare" item in relatively short times and I ended up deleting it.

Do you think its worth a re-download to try and get back into it or are the events still a lot of grinding unless you're wanting to shell out lots of money?


----------



## hopemax

After seeing your guys (lack of) progress on the Coco characters I am feeling better about my (lack of) progress.  They are so annoying.  One token maxes out fairly quickly, but you can't ever get the other because of token conflicts and the need to collect posters.

Finally finished Louie in Windows and only a couple more Nemo characters to 10 (IOS was finished awhile ago), getting there with Pascal and the Prince (mostly collecting for 10, but only 9 for Pascal in Windows).  But this Coco thing is going to drag on.  I had to enchant buildings!  At least until I ran out of Relics.  Stupid gameplay.


----------



## McCoy

quesoboy88 said:


> So I had downloaded this game when it first launched a couple years ago. I had it for quite a while but I got very tired of not having enough land unlocked to put in event attractions and the large grind with one or two actions to collect a "rare" item in relatively short times and I ended up deleting it.
> 
> Do you think its worth a re-download to try and get back into it or are the events still a lot of grinding unless you're wanting to shell out lots of money?


If I didn't get into this game the first month and wasn't so far along and heavily invested time-wise at this point, I would run away from this game and never look back. Instead I remain along for the ride for the time-being. [ringing bell #shameshameshame]  So, if I had quit the game and was looking to get back into it, the answer for me is a resounding "no".  Just about every single decision made by the gamemakers since the time you departed has been for the worse for players, and are clear and obvious efforts at simply getting more players to pay more.  Finishing events has, in general, become much harder to finish without paying than easier.  But, maybe there is somebody out there who would disagree?


----------



## quesoboy88

McCoy said:


> If I didn't get into this game the first month and wasn't so far along and heavily invested time-wise at this point, I would run away from this game and never look back. Instead I remain along for the ride for the time-being. [ringing bell #shameshameshame]  So, if I had quit the game and was looking to get back into it, the answer for me is a resounding "no".  Just about every single decision made by the gamemakers since the time you departed has been for the worse for players, and are clear and obvious efforts at simply getting more players to pay more.  Finishing events has, in general, become much harder to finish without paying than easier.  But, maybe there is somebody out there who would disagree?


That's really sad...

The game's got the potential to be so much fun and a great way to just have a collection of characters...


----------



## mara512

Ok I’ll play.  
Louie 9
Prince Charming 8
Pascal 8

Hank 9
Dory 8
Squirt 8
Marlin 8
Nemo, Bruce, Crush maxed

Abuelita 6
Dante 6
Coco 6
Imelda 7
Miguel 8
Ernesto 8

Ryder 6
Spirit 5 
Honey 4


----------



## Arundal

quesoboy88 said:


> That's really sad...
> 
> The game's got the potential to be so much fun and a great way to just have a collection of characters...



i agree they have made parts nearly impossible to complete and more aggravating. But I still like this game, I do just the parts I want to, like old mostly collecting characters and leveling them. I enchant buildings that will help me not the old ones. The only money I spent on the game was to get when I had missed events early on but that has passed. Enjoy the parts of the game you like and don’t do what you don’t. Play if you want!


----------



## supernova

How come every time they give us one of those "take a screenshot and post it to our Facebook page" my mind automatically goes... "No".


----------



## Lbjjhj

supernova said:


> How come every time they give us one of those "take a screenshot and post it to our Facebook page" my mind automatically goes... "No".



My first thought was to come on here to see what it was all about not Facebook.   Hmmmm, Wonder what that says about me


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> How come every time they give us one of those "take a screenshot and post it to our Facebook page" my mind automatically goes... "No".



My first thought was “seriously, not again.”


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> How come every time they give us one of those "take a screenshot and post it to our Facebook page" my mind automatically goes... "No".


Because your brain is working correctly?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

I still wonder how much money they would get if they actually sold these event characters rather than $10 for a 4% chance to possibly get one through a chest. They must seriously believe there’s enough stupid children and enough clueless parents out there to make a profit.


----------



## Quellman

quesoboy88 said:


> So I had downloaded this game when it first launched a couple years ago. I had it for quite a while but I got very tired of not having enough land unlocked to put in event attractions and the large grind with one or two actions to collect a "rare" item in relatively short times and I ended up deleting it.
> 
> Do you think its worth a re-download to try and get back into it or are the events still a lot of grinding unless you're wanting to shell out lots of money?


I think you'll find it much the same, maybe even worse if you want to collect it all.  The common token requirements have increased greatly for past character sets.  They added a new mechanic that allows you to enchant buildings, which gives you them the opportunity to drop tokens or allow unique character tasks that could also drop tokens.  But in order to enchant a building, you guessed it, you need tokens of various rarity.    

Having not played for a while, you'll likely find yourself missing helping characters for tower challenges and even for some events. So you might be able to get a past attraction or character for free through those with a lot of checking in and dedication to the game.  Otherwise, you'll be looking to shell out real money for character and attraction bundles, or if you are feeling extra rich, you can gamble on exclusive chests that may or may not give you anything worth while.  

There are still some funny story lines and dialogue with some characters and other neat references.  If you just play in down time without concern for collecting everything in the game, you could certainly give it another go.  

As for me, I will quit when one of these occurs:   
We finally defeat the curse on the kingdom. 
I level all owned characters to level 10. 
Not being able to complete an event (main prize) as a result of not being able to purchase premium Gem characters of buildings. (Essentially, as a result of not having enough gems, I do not complete an event).   

My analysis is this:  We will never defeat the curse on the kingdom, Similar style games (Simpsons Tap Out, My Little Pony) are still continuing and they started before DMK.   With the changing requirements, I can't level all my characters to level 10 in the low time between events.   I am close to not being able to complete an event.  I did not have enough gems for the lizard at the start of the current event. I do now through leveling charcters and through daily rewards.  The grand prize is an Elsa costume, which at the end of the day, like all the others seem to do very little in terms of game play.  Now, if I can't complete an event as a result of not being able to purchase a gem attraction or character, that will be the last event for me and I will remove the game.


----------



## Hoodie

It's been awhile since I checked in.  This has to be the most boring event ever.  How often can we search for someone? Only plus is getting Elsa who was my only missing Frozen character.  I have whittled my overall "active" character list to less than 25, but for the more recent additions:

Louie 9 (he has been at 9 FOREVER.  Stupid truck)
Prince Charming 7 (I didn't have Snow and focused on her after the Tower Challenge.  She's done)
Pascal 7

Dory 8, ready for 9.  All others maxed

Abuelita 5
Dante 7
Mama Coco 6
Imelda 7
Miguel maxed
Hector 4
Ernesto 8

Ryder 5 ready for 6
Spirit 6
Honey 4


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, I did finally get the California Screamin area up to Thrill Level 3  ... so now I get 50% more of magic that I don't really need more of, so I got that goin' for me

Hoping to finish up Louie, Prince Charming, and Pascal soon (all are at level 9)

3/10 and 3/12 so far on Elsa's traveling outfit items


----------



## UmmYeahOk

If youre going to start start back up, make sure you do before the 25th. Every year they gift users a special chest for their loyalty. It has always been the cheapest premium nonevent character that you don’t already have. ...Although, with way things have been going, it wouldn’t surprise me at all if that chest ends up being downgraded to either a chance, or random tokens. Although, “Heres 3 gems. Murray Chrimbo!” sounds about right.



Quellman said:


> My analysis is this:  We will never defeat the curse on the kingdom, Similar style games (Simpsons Tap Out, My Little Pony) are still continuing and they started before DMK.



Simpsons has an end. You get to a certain level, complete all the quests, and end up getting a Mount Rushmore style prize with a character carved in. Each insane level awards you a new character carving. Only thing new for the game are limited timed events.

I think EA does it right, in that you can finish the quests without paying for content. If you pay for content, you actually receive it. There’s no gamble. You buy a building or a character, not a chance at it. These purchases give you additional quests. The game has been around since 2012, and EA hasn’t given up on it. This Disney game however... ...remember the 50th anniversary of Disneyland? VMK... ...By far a better game than this app, and it was launched 10 years before this one. Disney shut it down after 3 years. This game, supposedlay celebrating the 60th, despite having completely made up attractions, had been around for 4, and I’m honestly surprised. They must be making money somehow. But I always felt like this was the sort of game one might invest real money in, and then have Gameloft pull the plug. You never own anything. You’re only owning the privilege of playing with it.



Hoodie said:


> It's been awhile since I checked in.  This has to be the most boring event ever.  How often can we search for someone? Only plus is getting Elsa who was my only missing Frozen character.





The Frozen Singalong at MGM/DHS is the same way. The historians are actually quite good at what they do, but everyone on stage (including most of the children in the audience) are asking “Where’s Elsa?”


----------



## quesoboy88

UmmYeahOk said:


> I think EA does it right


A phrase I never thought I would actually see typed out anytime soon haha!


----------



## hopemax

UmmYeahOk said:


> If youre going to start start back up, make sure you do before the 25th. Every year they gift users a special chest for their loyalty. It has always been the cheapest premium nonevent character that you don’t already have.



Not really.  The first year, I got attractions, not characters.  Last year I got Maximus as a gift in my game where I still don't have Boo (who costs less than Maximus).


----------



## JamesGarvey

As with all chests, it’s RNG, you can see the odds on the calendar already.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Adding Star War in the next update. Huge fan of the franchise but I think incorporating them into this game will be ham handed and awful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Adding Star War in the next update. Huge fan of the franchise but I think incorporating them into this game will be ham handed and awful.



guess it will be like the Pirates of the Caribbean

Looking forward to working towards earning Leia's Life Day Outfit!


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Adding Star War in the next update. Huge fan of the franchise but I think incorporating them into this game will be ham handed and awful.



Also not sure how they will fit into the game, but I’m far more “excited” about StarWars characters than anything they’ve add I’d in the last year or so. Also opens the possibility of Marvel coming in the future, which I would also be fine with.

I know it’s much easier to say years after the game was released, but having separate worlds/kingdoms could have worked out pretty well. So maybe when you’d launch the app you’d have tabs like Classic Disney, Disney, Pixar, Pirates, etc. click on them and it would take you to that world/kingdom. That would make Star Wars and/or Marvel much easier to add, because they would have there own world/kingdom that would be designed to fit with those themes.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> guess it will be like the Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> Looking forward to working towards earning Leia's Life Day Outfit!


And me?  I'm hoping for Attichitck's VR glasses.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also not sure how they will fit into the game, but I’m far more “excited” about StarWars characters than anything they’ve add I’d in the last year or so. Also opens the possibility of Marvel coming in the future, which I would also be fine with.
> 
> I know it’s much easier to say years after the game was released, but having separate worlds/kingdoms could have worked out pretty well. So maybe when you’d launch the app you’d have tabs like Classic Disney, Disney, Pixar, Pirates, etc. click on them and it would take you to that world/kingdom. That would make Star Wars and/or Marvel much easier to add, because they would have there own world/kingdom that would be designed to fit with those themes.


I thought about that too, but then realized that the SW walk-around characters appear in the DHS now anyway (kind of) without the introduction of a new realm.  And since there are characters in this game that aren't actual costumed characters anyway, who knows.  Plus, they can't give us the full playable board because they're worried about crashing the game.  So I wouldn't expect them to expand beyond the current board.  Although maybe they'll surprise us.  --HA--


----------



## supernova

In other news, I'm three crowns and one fabric square away from the pointless travel costume.


----------



## Quellman

Leia Slave Outfit. Han Solo Bounty Outfit.  Yoda and Obi Wan "Ghost" Force Image.   
Concessions will be light sabres, blue milk. Attractions are Cantina, Millennium Force Falcon Smugglers Run, and star tours.  

If it is an event, if you don't defeat the baddie, your kingdom is death star'ed and you have to start all over, unless you want to continue from your last save point for 1000 gems.


----------



## Arundal

I think they should add Baby Yoda. I would go for that. Lol


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Leia Slave Outfit. Han Solo Bounty Outfit.  Yoda and Obi Wan "Ghost" Force Image.
> Concessions will be light sabres, blue milk. Attractions are Cantina, Millennium Force, and star tours.


Haven't ridden Milennium Force.  Any good?


----------



## hopemax

I am not sure what I think about adding Star Wars to the game.  What I do know is that I don't have very many gems, because I bought attractions during the Cyber sale to get them out of the Christmas chest. 

I see the post says Update, not Event so is this stuff permanent content?


----------



## McCoy

JamesGarvey said:


> As with all chests, it’s RNG, you can see the odds on the calendar already.


I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that the only three characters I don't have - Scrooge, Sporky, and Bride - aren't available in the Christmas chest.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Haven't ridden Milennium Force.  Any good?



Also haven’t ridden it, but based on accident overhearing something from my Sister in Law about X-Mas and me being taken care of, I might be going this summer.   

As far as Galaxy‘s Edge and the Millennium Falcon ride I’ve heard mixed reviews. sounds like the experience of seeing it and entering it is incredible, at least for Star War fans, but the ride it self really depends on what  job is you end up with and who you ride with. Now that Rise of the Resistance is open and basically considered the main ride, MF Smugglers Run fits in great as the second attraction.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I thought about that too, but then realized that the SW walk-around characters appear in the DHS now anyway (kind of) without the introduction of a new realm.  And since there are characters in this game that aren't actual costumed characters anyway, who knows.  Plus, they can't give us the full playable board because they're worried about crashing the game.  So I wouldn't expect them to expand beyond the current board.  Although maybe they'll surprise us.  --HA--



Agree, I’m not gonna be bothered with Star Wars characters walking around at all. They already introduced characters that wouldn’, or shouldn't’, interact a long time ago.

Also, agree that there is no way they are gonna expand the current board at this point and honestly I wouldn’t  trust them being able to pull it off. Imagine now many gems/tokens/$$$ would be required to open a new realm. I was just wondering  how they would have done things differently if they knew the direction the game was going in a few year later. I could easily see the games main screen being the Magic Kingdoms central hub with the castle with and each path leading to a new land/realm for different Disney properties (Pixar, Star Wars, Marvel]


----------



## JamesGarvey

Once you unlock Elsa’s dress, there’s an 8 hr Elsa/Anna task and that’s the end of the event.


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> Once you unlock Elsa’s dress, there’s an 8 hr Elsa/Anna task and that’s the end of the event.



My drop rate on Elsa’s travel clothes has been terrible, but with a day left we will see. Not something I will buy, it’s not really needed.


----------



## hopemax

I need 1 each in both my games.  I am planning on just using elixir for the final tiaras if Ryder doesn't drop it on his next attempt.  Hoping to get the fabric before bed so the 6 hour clock for the costume can go overnight.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Haven't ridden Milennium Force.  Any good?


I don't really know how to answer this question. We entered the FP queue. So we didn't get the full queue experience and associated wait times. As such we might be a bit biased.  The fast pass queue does not spending a lot of time looking at the Falcon. You can see it a little, but it isn't quite as viewable as from the normal queue.   As a result of the queue, it was an immediate placement into the preshow room, which was a great set up and nicely done.  The first holding room is somewhat chaotic. The loading into the falcon is seriously cool. Upon the conclusion of the ride, the exit was somewhat unmarked and no one to direct you out.  

My family was 2 pilots and a gunner.  Another family was the second gunner and engineers.  I feel that subsequent rides would yield better results with riders having the benefit of experience of what the attraction does and the story contained within.  For the most part, our group spent more time looking out the front and treating it less than an interactive attraction.  The video quality was superb and the voice prompts acceptable, but useless on younger riders.  The activities for non pilots is button mashing.  Those non-pilots who are short will havea harder time viewing the actino.  The score/ranking somehow made it to my datapad which was nice, but I didn't use the datapad to pick up jobs or interact within the land, which I think is a big selling point for the land, kind of like a mini sorcerers of the magic kingdom / pirates treasure hunt mashup.  

For my 6 year old, it was cool, he knows what the falcon is, and has a general idea of star wars and characters.  He wasn't clamoring to go back on it however, preferring slinky dog.  My wife liked it but found the controls somewhat confusing as she had never done flight simulators previously.  I enjoyed the visuals and ride itself.   I think 30-40 minute waits would be acceptable for additional rides, 60-70 minutes for first time experiences.  Popularity will likely remain at 7 Dwarf level moving forward.   

Overall, I thought the experience was cool for what it was, and would like to ride a few more times before passing final judgement.  The ride suffers from 2 things: dependency on other riders if you want to "play the game", a poor pre-ride explanation with how to successfully interact with the ride.  The ride scores well on theme immersion, ride mechanics, and ride duration.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I don't really know how to answer this question. We entered the FP queue. So we didn't get the full queue experience and associated wait times. As such we might be a bit biased.  The fast pass queue does not spending a lot of time looking at the Falcon. You can see it a little, but it isn't quite as viewable as from the normal queue.   As a result of the queue, it was an immediate placement into the preshow room, which was a great set up and nicely done.  The first holding room is somewhat chaotic. The loading into the falcon is seriously cool. Upon the conclusion of the ride, the exit was somewhat unmarked and no one to direct you out.
> 
> My family was 2 pilots and a gunner.  Another family was the second gunner and engineers.  I feel that subsequent rides would yield better results with riders having the benefit of experience of what the attraction does and the story contained within.  For the most part, our group spent more time looking out the front and treating it less than an interactive attraction.  The video quality was superb and the voice prompts acceptable, but useless on younger riders.  The activities for non pilots is button mashing.  Those non-pilots who are short will havea harder time viewing the actino.  The score/ranking somehow made it to my datapad which was nice, but I didn't use the datapad to pick up jobs or interact within the land, which I think is a big selling point for the land, kind of like a mini sorcerers of the magic kingdom / pirates treasure hunt mashup.
> 
> For my 6 year old, it was cool, he knows what the falcon is, and has a general idea of star wars and characters.  He wasn't clamoring to go back on it however, preferring slinky dog.  My wife liked it but found the controls somewhat confusing as she had never done flight simulators previously.  I enjoyed the visuals and ride itself.   I think 30-40 minute waits would be acceptable for additional rides, 60-70 minutes for first time experiences.  Popularity will likely remain at 7 Dwarf level moving forward.
> 
> Overall, I thought the experience was cool for what it was, and would like to ride a few more times before passing final judgement.  The ride suffers from 2 things: dependency on other riders if you want to "play the game", a poor pre-ride explanation with how to successfully interact with the ride.  The ride scores well on theme immersion, ride mechanics, and ride duration.



@Quellman Thanks for the review. 

I think your review fits in with most of the reviews I’ve read about the ride. As it is now, unless you have traveling with a grouping of 4-6 people, it your experience can really be affected by who your paired with. It does kinda look like I ride that  greatly benefits with a few rides to help you familiarize yourself with it.

One bit of advice I have read is if your fine riding alone the single rider line is usually the quickest way to go. Obviously  it can vary greatly, but 5-10 minute waits for single rider is fairly common. Also, if your a party of two and you use the single rider line, there’s a good chance you can both ride together.

When I go to WDW I’m the fifth wheel of our group, so I can easily see myself riding it with the family for the first time and riding it again as a single rider.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I don't really know how to answer this question. We entered the FP queue. So we didn't get the full queue experience and associated wait times. As such we might be a bit biased.  The fast pass queue does not spending a lot of time looking at the Falcon. You can see it a little, but it isn't quite as viewable as from the normal queue.   As a result of the queue, it was an immediate placement into the preshow room, which was a great set up and nicely done.  The first holding room is somewhat chaotic. The loading into the falcon is seriously cool. Upon the conclusion of the ride, the exit was somewhat unmarked and no one to direct you out.
> 
> My family was 2 pilots and a gunner.  Another family was the second gunner and engineers.  I feel that subsequent rides would yield better results with riders having the benefit of experience of what the attraction does and the story contained within.  For the most part, our group spent more time looking out the front and treating it less than an interactive attraction.  The video quality was superb and the voice prompts acceptable, but useless on younger riders.  The activities for non pilots is button mashing.  Those non-pilots who are short will havea harder time viewing the actino.  The score/ranking somehow made it to my datapad which was nice, but I didn't use the datapad to pick up jobs or interact within the land, which I think is a big selling point for the land, kind of like a mini sorcerers of the magic kingdom / pirates treasure hunt mashup.
> 
> For my 6 year old, it was cool, he knows what the falcon is, and has a general idea of star wars and characters.  He wasn't clamoring to go back on it however, preferring slinky dog.  My wife liked it but found the controls somewhat confusing as she had never done flight simulators previously.  I enjoyed the visuals and ride itself.   I think 30-40 minute waits would be acceptable for additional rides, 60-70 minutes for first time experiences.  Popularity will likely remain at 7 Dwarf level moving forward.
> 
> Overall, I thought the experience was cool for what it was, and would like to ride a few more times before passing final judgement.  The ride suffers from 2 things: dependency on other riders if you want to "play the game", a poor pre-ride explanation with how to successfully interact with the ride.  The ride scores well on theme immersion, ride mechanics, and ride duration.


Oh, OK.  So you meant Smuggler's Run, not Millennium Force.  Got it.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Once you unlock Elsa’s dress, there’s an 8 hr Elsa/Anna task and that’s the end of the event.


Please, please, please tell me that the task is to search.


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> Please, please, please tell me that the task is to search.


No no, all done searching, just eight hours of "Send Anna and Elsa to talk it out", so likely just talking about all the searching.


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> Please, please, please tell me that the task is to search.



3 more hours to finish the outfit.   Oh I hope it is searching!!! Those are the best kind of tasks.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Oh, OK.  So you meant Smuggler's Run, not Millennium Force.  Got it.



I’m very disappointed in myself for not realizing you were being a smart and not actually asking about Smugglers Run! When reading your posts, as in mine, the first thing people should assume is we are being smart! @supernova I apologize being so disrespectful after reading one of your posts.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> No no, all done searching, just eight hours of "Send Anna and Elsa to talk it out", so likely just talking about all the searching.


Yeah, I was only kidding when I posted it.  I wrapped up the 8-hour task some time ago and got the "thanks for playing" screen.  With all the griping about how much searching characters were doing, it would have been apropos to have that also be the final task.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Oh, OK.  So you meant Smuggler's Run, not Millennium Force.  Got it.


Ah yes, Millenium Force. I rode that shortly after it debuted like 19 years ago.  Wicked fun ride.  As you can tell I am not a huge star wars person and obviously needed more coffee this morning.


----------



## Onceler

Star Wars Event:

Download December 17th
Event begins December 19th

New plot of land available. Star Wars themed. Star Wars attractions will have a 15% magic bonus when placed in that land.

Attractions: Cantina, First Order Speeders, Resistance Speeders, Resistance X-Wing Ride

Concessions: Blue lightsaber stand, Red lightsaber stand, Blue milk stand

Decorations: Star Wars gold trophy

Parade Float: Millenium Falcon and cave creature from Empire Strikes Back

Permanent Characters: C3PO, R2-D2 (premium)

Event Characters: Finn (first character), Poe, Rey, BB8 (premium), Kylo Ren, General Hux, First Order Stormtrooper (premium)

Wreck It Ralph characters will have new event related tasks.

Non Star Wars additions:

New Snow Queen Elsa costume available from Frozen chests. New Anna costume at a later time.

Visiting Home feature update: You can filter characters based on who collects tokens and/or event currency. Wishes for home characters will bring up a dialog which should return them to the park more quickly.

There will be some balancing in the Toon Town area.

Holiday decorations will be added to the concession and decoration chests.


----------



## hopemax

Ugh.  

I have less than 100 gems, I am going to FL tomorrow.  12/20 is my "attempt to ride Rise of the Resistance."  I have been planning to "take an event off" and it looks like this is going to be the one. Works out, I guess, because I do not care one iota about this cast of Event characters.  Maybe by the end, I will get the 200 gems for BB-8 and otherwise, I will get done what I get done without checking in constantly.


----------



## luther10

I am glad they are adding new land, but the location of it doesn't really make sense...  There is room on both the eastern and northern sides of Tomorrowland and they decided to do an extension from bottom of Toontown...  What the heck were they thinking???


----------



## DisTXMom

Do we know if any character rebalancing is happening with this update?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I will give them credit that the art/animation of the new characters is pretty darn good - they look way better than the Pirates characters

Fun reading the bitter comments about the characters being from the New Trilogy vs the Original (you'd think they would included Chewie since he was in all the movies to try and make more people happy)

I do like the idea of getting bonus for placing certain attractions in certain areas of the kingdom ... but why bother for 15% magic bonus when a lot of players have more magic than they know what to do with already?  why not have it increase drop rate of tokens or something?

As to the new person that is part of the livestream, all I'll say is her delivery of the forced puns made me miss Marc Andre


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m so sick of collecting Musical Posters! If they’re gonna “force” us to collect them, more characters should collect them and/or they should ALL be 1 hours AND have no conflicts with other items.


The method of collecting snowflakes is fantastic.  But then it would have been a different crop of interns back when they did the Frozen event.


----------



## Arundal

DisTXMom said:


> Do we know if any character rebalancing is happening with this update?



I thought they said the cost of land in ToonTown is what was being rebalanced, not characters. One area in south was going to be less and one more in the east of the roller coaster would cost more magic to buy.


----------



## CO_DisFan

luther10 said:


> I am glad they are adding new land, but the location of it doesn't really make sense...  There is room on both the eastern and northern sides of Tomorrowland and they decided to do an extension from bottom of Toontown...  What the heck were they thinking???



My guess is that they did it that way so that the new land would be accessible to new players who haven't progressed into Tomorrowland yet. 

I'm scratching my head about the two 'Speeder' attractions that are practically identical to one another. What creativity. I totally understand when they make fake attractions for character sets that don't have actual real-world attractions. But, in this case, they could have chosen from Smuggler's Run, Rise of the Resistance, Star Tours, or even Jedi Training Academy.


----------



## Chrisvee

Hm I don’t have all the Wreck It Ralph characters since I didn’t complete that event plus I am super low on magic at 100k. Shere Khan, Wendy, and Ducky wiped me out.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I know it’s much easier to say years after the game was released, but having separate worlds/kingdoms could have worked out pretty well. So maybe when you’d launch the app you’d have tabs like Classic Disney, Disney, Pixar, Pirates, etc. click on them and it would take you to that world/kingdom. That would make Star Wars and/or Marvel much easier to add, because they would have there own world/kingdom that would be designed to fit with those themes.


Then I'm thinking, why bother adding new worlds/tabs within this game for these outside properties?  Just build a new game exclusively for Marvel and one for Star Wars.  If I'm a Marvel fan who doesn't care about Disney, I'm not going to bother downloading a Disney Kingdoms game for a Marvel component, when there is a main storyline requirement to play the full game.  I'd rather search out a Marvel or Star Wars title and play that one.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Then I'm thinking, why bother adding new worlds/tabs within this game for these outside properties?  Just build a new game exclusively for Marvel and one for Star Wars.  If I'm a Marvel fan who doesn't care about Disney, I'm not going to bother downloading a Disney Kingdoms game for a Marvel component, when there is a main storyline requirement to play the full game.  I'd rather search out a Marvel or Star Wars title and play that one.



Because there basically in a catch 22 situation.  No question there is merit in what you said, but for argument sake let’s say your a huge Star Wars/Marvel fan. Knowing everything you know about the developers/interns would you download what would basically be a new version of this game and start over again? I know I wouldn’t and I’m pretty sure you’d be the same. On the other hand, complaints and all, were still playing this game and by adding Star Wars they’re hoping it will be a get us excited, continue playing and maybe get some of up to spend some $.

I’m not saying my previous post was something I’d do, or would make the game better,  it was just what-iffing. Long ago I gave up on the idea of designing my ideal park. I also don’t care that all these characters that ”shouldn’t interact” interact, but it would be kinda interesting if separate woulds would allow that?

Heres an interesting idea that I don’t think something I’ve really ever seem games do, but what if the separate worlds, which would be treated as part of the game were also actual “stand alone” games? That could potentially let them have it both ways and promote it as part of this game and a separate Star Wars or Disney app if they want too?


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I personally didn’t really want to see Star Wars in this game, but I still would have tried to get all of the characters if it was going to be based on the original trilogy. BB-8 is the only character from the sequel trilogy that I like, but I don’t like him enough to spend gems on him.

So it’ll be interesting to see how far I make it without using my gems on BB-8 or the stormtrooper. I didn’t get the fire spirit lizard during the Frozen event, but I was still able to get Elsa’s outfit. I didn’t technically finish the event though because I went to bed a couple of hours before the outfit was ready, and the next day the event was going to end before Anna and Elsa would be able to complete that 8 hour talking task.


----------



## Quellman

Unca’ Donald said:


> So it’ll be interesting to see how far I make it without using my gems on BB-8 or the stormtrooper. I didn’t get the fire spirit lizard during the Frozen event, but I was still able to get Elsa’s outfit. I didn’t technically finish the event though because I went to bed a couple of hours before the outfit was ready, and the next day the event was going to end before Anna and Elsa would be able to complete that 8 hour talking task.


Eh, you got the last item, event completed. I didn't get the blue lizard either nor the premium attraction.  I already had the full frozen characters at level 10, so it was easy enough to skip them.  New players would have had a much more difficult time and from reading it looks like many did.  They had high leveling requirements for anna in order to progress and they were always short on event currency.  

I've been hoarding my gems, and will try to get the 2 from this new event because I won't be able to get them and the attractions. But with the way the interns have been behaving, would not be surprised to see BB8 for 400 and the storm trooper for 350.


----------



## lmmatooki

Hi guys, I'm still here! I am still playing the game and so is my boyfriend! I've missed you guys! I'm interested in how this event will go.


----------



## lmmatooki

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will give them credit that the art/animation of the new characters is pretty darn good - they look way better than the Pirates characters
> 
> Fun reading the bitter comments about the characters being from the New Trilogy vs the Original (you'd think they would included Chewie since he was in all the movies to try and make more people happy)
> 
> I do like the idea of getting bonus for placing certain attractions in certain areas of the kingdom ... but why bother for 15% magic bonus when a lot of players have more magic than they know what to do with already?  why not have it increase drop rate of tokens or something?
> 
> As to the new person that is part of the livestream, all I'll say is her delivery of the forced puns made me miss Marc Andre


I agree with all of this and somehow, I have made it to almost 12mil and it has been relatively easy to accumulate in the past few months. I'm not sure why though.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I agree with all of this and somehow, I have made it to almost 12mil and it has been relatively easy to accumulate in the past few months. I'm not sure why though.


42,153,594 in magic.  If this were cash, I'd be SET.


----------



## mara512

lmmatooki said:


> Hi guys, I'm still here! I am still playing the game and so is my boyfriend! I've missed you guys! I'm interested in how this event will go.



It’s been awhile.  Missed you on the board glad your back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - Update is available in Android/Google Playstore

right away you can buy R2-D2 (300 gems) and start working on C-3PO (though each item he needs only has 1 existing character that can work towards them (and for 2 of them it is Goofy) so likely not much headway before event opens and you can get some of the new Star Wars characters)

Merlin has a task to clear the cursed area in front of where the new Star Wars land is.   Then for the new land there is a green portal blocking access to it for now and then also notice the swirling black smoke around where the AT-At is so guess have to clear that "curse" as well


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> 42,153,594 in magic.  If this were cash, I'd be SET.


You might have enough to unlock the first land square in the new update.


----------



## PrincessS121212

New bundle for R2D2 and 40 gems for $4.99 showed up this morning.


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> Haven't ridden Milennium Force.  Any good?


Cedar Point - roller coaster capitol of the world! Love that ride, still great 20 years later too!!


----------



## KPach525

Just caught up on 6 pages here. Didn’t finish Elsa’s costume: didn’t care. Trade off was being able to get to the park this past weekend and ride Rise of the Resistance. Not thrilled about the SW addition, but I guess it makes sense.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> You might have enough to unlock the first land square in the new update.


Not banking on it, but fingers crossed.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> New bundle for R2D2 and 40 gems for $4.99 showed up this morning.


Perhaps you mistook me for someone who buys bundles?


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> Hi guys, I'm still here! I am still playing the game and so is my boyfriend! I've missed you guys! I'm interested in how this event will go.



Hi   I'm sort of still around.  I took a break, came back for Coco because I like that movie, and sort of stuck around although Frozen 2 was blah (game - haven't seen the movie) and I'm not at all excited for SW.  Just a little ray of sunshine here I guess.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Anybody else not have the update yet on their Apple devices? I’ve refreshed  the App Store and looked in my updates and the game in the store. I’ve never had it release this late before.

EDIT:
Nevermind, I just thought to check Facebook and it looks like there is an iOS update issue. Guess I’ll just hang tight. There is no rush anyway.


----------



## Arundal

2010_Bride said:


> Anybody else not have the update yet on their Apple devices? I’ve refreshed  the App Store and looked in my updates and the game in the store. I’ve never had it release this late before.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind, I just thought to check Facebook and it looks like there is an iOS update issue. Guess I’ll just hang tight. There is no rush anyway.



not sure associated, but I just got an actual Apple device update. Not sure if that affected the DMK update for IOS devices.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

I was getting excited about the red ribbon chest they’re giving out on the 25th. Every Xmas I get a premium character. I was looking at all the possible outcomes. Looks like I have an 8.33% change at getting a specific character, but 100% chance at getting some useless potion!!! I know it’s a silly game and all, and they technically don’t have to give me anything, but I’ll be real pissed if they just give me potions. I mean, may as well as give me a topiary!


----------



## Nessats

UmmYeahOk said:


> I was getting excited about the red ribbon chest they’re giving out on the 25th. Every Xmas I get a premium character. I was looking at all the possible outcomes. Looks like I have an 8.33% change at getting a specific character, but 100% chance at getting some useless potion!!! I know it’s a silly game and all, and they technically don’t have to give me anything, but I’ll be real pissed if they just give me potions. I mean, may as well as give me a topiary!



I think this has been discussed previously.  You'll get the potions in addition to one of the characters or attractions available in the chest.


----------



## indoshakespeare

Just spent 300 diamonds on R2D2.  I can use him to get C3PO's tokens but R2 requires Woody and Jessie (so Woody can't be used to farm C3PO now) + Mickey Mouse


----------



## 10CJ

Nessats said:


> I think this has been discussed previously.  You'll get the potions in addition to one of the characters or attractions available in the chest.



yes, this is what I would expect. Slinky dog dash has been added to my chest. Pretty sure it was not there before. I got an attraction last year, really hoping for a character this year. I don’t have enough room for all the attractions I already have.


----------



## lme30005

I finally got the update, Merlin talked about land but no land opened up?


----------



## Arundal

lme30005 said:


> I finally got the update, Merlin talked about land but no land opened up?



After he talked it was followed by a statement to clear the curse. The new area is south of Toon Town.


----------



## Onceler

I really like the new feature where you can quickly return a character to the park to fulfill a wish.


----------



## Quellman

lme30005 said:


> I finally got the update, Merlin talked about land but no land opened up?


It didn't take me to the plot of land to clear the curse.  I think it means you needed to have cleared the land infront of California Screamin to where the new bridge crosses over the train track.  As far as I know, this plot of land being UNcursed was not part of the original story line. So it is possible that people may not have cleared it.  That means, in order to get to Star Wars, you need to walk through that space, which you can't do if cursed.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

OF COURSE, MICKEY TRAIPSED OFF WITH DAISY FOR 12 HOURS FOR A SQUIRT TOKEN <facepalm>


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> It didn't take me to the plot of land to clear the curse.  I think it means you needed to have cleared the land infront of California Screamin to where the new bridge crosses over the train track.  As far as I know, this plot of land being UNcursed was not part of the original story line. So it is possible that people may not have cleared it.  That means, in order to get to Star Wars, you need to walk through that space, which you can't do if cursed.



I am sure you are right. As I already have cleared all the land that was not an issue for me!


----------



## supernova

I'm surprised at myself for saying this, but this semester's crop of interns is shockingly okay.  The characters look like humans and not cartoon-ized people (a la the ridiculous-looking Pirates), and I'm willing to overlook that C3PO is the wrong color.  The faster return to the game of characters who are at home is fantastic, and it even allows you to quickly fill the wish request.  Far better than the seven or eight unnecessary clicks under the old way.  They successfully created an area for Star Wars that is superior to the bland Batu garbage that we actually got in the parks.  I'm off to congratulate my team, er, the employees who work over at Gameloft on a job well-done.


----------



## mikegood2

Onceler said:


> I really like the new feature where you can quickly return a character to the park to fulfill a wish.



That’s for pointing that out.  Wasn’t really paying attention when I was sending characters out on jobs and knew something was different, but the change didn’t register with me.

Also really like the fact that the Visiting home page now shows what item a character collects instead of the generic icon it use to show. Not sure how useful it is, but I also like the the screen also shows how many characters you have home and in the kingdom!



supernova said:


> I'm surprised at myself for saying this, but this semester's crop of interns is shockingly okay.  The characters look like humans and not cartoon-ized people (a la the ridiculous-looking Pirates), and I'm willing to overlook that C3PO is the wrong color.  The faster return to the game of characters who are at home is fantastic, and it even allows you to quickly fill the wish request.  Far better than the seven or eight unnecessary clicks under the old way.  They successfully created an area for Star Wars that is superior to the bland Batu garbage that we actually got in the parks.  I'm off to congratulate my team, er, the employees who work over at Gameloft on a job well-done.



Dont be your usual Scrooge and fire them right before Christmas! I know they’ll eventually need to be fired, because competence can’t be tolerated at GameLoft, but wait until the holidays are over.


----------



## Aces86

KPach525 said:


> Cedar Point - roller coaster capitol of the world! Love that ride, still great 20 years later too!!



That’s my town! Fall was a **** show though with the anniversary passes. Park was at max capacity during halloweekends at one point!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Dont be your usual Scrooge and fire them right before Christmas! I know they’ll eventually need to be fired, because competence can’t be tolerated at GameLoft, but wait until the holidays are over.


But the paperwork has already been drawn up.  Just waiting for the office to open in the AM so that I can get everything turned in to HR.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I downloaded the update earlier today and was surprised to see that R2 was 300 gems. I thought for sure they’d make him 500-600. I don’t like using my gems on permanent content characters, but I couldn’t pass on R2 for 300.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Also really like the fact that the Visiting home page now shows what item a character collects instead of the generic icon it use to show. Not sure how useful it is, but I also like the the screen also shows how many characters you have home and in the kingdom!


It's useful for me.  During the last event, some characters had quests for event currency and joint quests with non-Event currency characters.  As an example, I could leave Daisy Duck at home so I could farm the event currency with Mickey.  Party way through the event, I would level up a random character, and I needed to check home to see which characters could now collect tokens again.  I would first have to empty all the characters back into the park, then rehome those I didn't want to use. Being able to see what they collect is useful for the forgetful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Event is live - first character to earn, as they mentioned is Finn.  The first premium character available is the Storm Trooper which is 200 gems

Characters that earn EC:
- tapping porgs
- Goofy
- Ham
- Jessie
- Mickey
- Sarge
- Bo Peep
- Prince Charming (Cinderella's)
- Tinkerbell
- Woody
- Buzz
- Cinderella (can't be in her comfy outfit)


----------



## Quellman

27 days, cripe that is long.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> It's useful for me.  During the last event, some characters had quests for event currency and joint quests with non-Event currency characters.  As an example, I could leave Daisy Duck at home so I could farm the event currency with Mickey.  Party way through the event, I would level up a random character, and I needed to check home to see which characters could now collect tokens again.  I would first have to empty all the characters back into the park, then rehome those I didn't want to use. Being able to see what they collect is useful for the forgetful.



Sorry about that, just reread my post and see how you read it the way you did. Completely agree with you about the actually item a character collects as being useful, I feel the same way. It was the Number of characters (home, Kindgdom) manager that I liked, but wasn’t sure how useful it was.



Quellman said:


> 27 days, cripe that is long.



Yep, and not off to a good start for me. My day of being really happy with what the interns changes sadly lasted only a day.  While I realized the R2-D2 and C-3PO permanent content, I’m really surprised the they don’t not appear to help with the event Star Wars characters? If I had realized that I woulda waited on buying R2 and I kept my gems for the stormtrooper. Now I’m 47 gems I’m short for the StormTrooper. Also wasn’t able to play until a few minutes ago and the game didn’t start the event for me, until after I sent all my characters out on jobs. When I got to my free bronze chest, it was grayed out, I had to restart the game and *then* the event started for me. Because of that I already sent the characters who collect for Finn our on a 4 hour 3PO job. Not a big deal but its set me back 4 hours. 

To end it on a positive note I was able to start welcoming C-3PO this morning.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got R2 & FO Trooper. Pretty confident this event will wipe out my gem horde.


----------



## mikegood2

Did the Star Wars Land area show up when the event started or for update? I’m sure it was for the update, which I downloaded yesterday, but I didn’t see it until this morning. While I’m happy that they gave us new land, but not sure how it was possible with the memory requirements , they couldn’t have placed it at a worse spot for me. My muscles/thumb/finger memory has always scrolled down to the bottom corner of the game and then moveleft to get to Merlin. Now the new land screws that up for me. 



JamesGarvey said:


> Got R2 & FO Trooper. Pretty confident this event will wipe out my gem horde.


After getting R2-D2 yesterday, I’m just under 50 short for the StormTrooper. Just watched Frozen 2 Tuesday night and now kinda regretting buying the Fire Spirit, but thought we’d had more time between events. All 3 of the event characters, but especially Honeymaren, were minor characters at best and didn’t warrant being a game character.


----------



## Quellman

Oh good the only non-preium task for C3PO is a 4 hour woody task that interferes with Finn.  I guess the interns started christmas early.


----------



## supernova

Have R2D2 and C3PO both at level 2.  But as @mikegood2 so wisely pointed out, neither helps with the update.  Bought the nameless faceless stormtrooper and now I'm kicking myself.  Want to welcome Finn before I start trying for the trooper helmets (at least Woody's task for them is only 2 hours long).  And with the single vest in stock, I just need the ear hats to get Finn into my game.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Have R2D2 and C3PO both at level 2.  But as @mikegood2 so wisely pointed out, neither helps with the update.  Bought the nameless faceless stormtrooper and now I'm kicking myself.  Want to welcome Finn before I start trying for the trooper helmets (at least Woody's task for them is only 2 hours long).  And with the single vest in stock, I just need the ear hats to get Finn into my game.



Please tell me you didn’t turn in the termination paperwork fore the new batch of interns? Yesterday was just a false alarm that the current batch is competent. Today obviously shows that they are just as incompetent as every other batch from the past.

Yeah, the conflicting items thing is REALLY getting annoying. As is, it’s already way to tough to collect Coco items and now some of those same characters are also used for Star Wars! Also the ONE time I actually want the game to give me the common item and not the uncommon, it doesn’t. Now I have to wait 4 more hours to try getting Finns ear hat!


----------



## supernova

OK.  Finn only takes 6 minutes to welcome.  After taking C-3PO to level two and completing this second task, we are able to clear the curse and open up a new plot of  land in the newly added Star Wars land.  Only takes 2,500 magic to open (I guess the interns had to keep it low so that new players would not be locked out of completing the event, especially if anything is going to take place in this new area).  The bad (?) news is that it takes 12 hours to clear the curse.  Guess I'll see what happens when I wake up to come to the office at 5am.

Finn's first task is 2 hours to find the droids.  I imagine we'll need to have him at 2 before the next character becomes available tomorrow.


----------



## McCoy

After Finn's 2-hour task, the next task is to build the Cantina, and Finn does have to be at level 2 to do so.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Cantina only takes an hour to build. 51 minutes to go...


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I’m not really into Star Wars, but I won’t be leaving this game until it folds. I can’t make it to the parks — much as I’d like to — so this is my substitute.

I discovered the new land by surprise looking for a chest, and audibly said “woah”! 
Weird place for it, outside the gates.

I‘m starting to lose track of characters needing updating. I’d put the Frozen hinterlanders away, they were all ready to graduate...then I saw the lizard guy under the sun symbol, it’s like oh hey, I forgot all about you!!


----------



## supernova

24 hours to clear the curse around the AT-AT.  No wonder this event is 27 days long.  With the mediocre reviews the new film is receiving, I wonder which of the two ends first, this event or the film's run in theaters.


----------



## JamesGarvey

This app won’t make a $1 billion in the process though.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> This app won’t make a $1 billion in the process though.


You're not giving the interns enough credit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Finn's first task is 2 hours to find the droids. I imagine we'll need to have him at 2 before the next character becomes available tomorrow.



I was glad to see they kicked things off with a "finding" tasks as I was going through withdrawl since the ending of the Frozen II event


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> 24 hours to clear the curse around the AT-AT.  No wonder this event is 27 days long.  With the mediocre reviews the new film is receiving, I wonder which of the two ends first, this event or the film's run in theaters.



Critic reviews aren't great but most regular people seem to love it.  Some not so much but of people I have spoken with or read comments/reviews of seems like 90% love it


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Critic reviews aren't great but most regular people seem to love it.  Some not so much but of people I have spoken with or read comments/reviews of seems like 90% love it



Just got back from watching it right now and probably fall into the really liked it and the 3 out of 4 star range. Think I need to just let it sink an a little more and maybe a second viewing might help? Won’t get into any spoilers, but will say it kinda reminds me of Avengers End Games where they were trying to wrap up so many things making the movie really densely packed.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Just got back from watching it right now and probably fall into the really liked it and the 3 out of 4 star range. Think I need to just let it sink an a little more and maybe a second viewing might help? Won’t get into any spoilers, but will say it kinda reminds me of Avengers End Games where they were trying to wrap up so many things making the movie really densely packed.



I agree. I saw the movie yesterday and will see again to make sure I understand everything but I will not leak any spoilers. I agree on the Avengers reference.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I agree. I saw the movie yesterday and will see again to make sure I understand everything but I will not leak any spoilers. I agree on the Avengers reference.



So I’m curious, did you like it or not?

Yeah, I had to make sure I saw it early enough to avoid spoilers. Also will avoid spoilers, but really suprised with some of the really negative reviews I‘ve heard. Waited until I saw the movie before listening to any reviews, spoiler free or not.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> So I’m curious, did you like it or not?
> 
> Yeah, I had to make sure I saw it early enough to avoid spoilers. Also will avoid spoilers, but really suprised with some of the really negative reviews I‘ve heard. Waited until I saw the movie before listening to any reviews, spoiler free or not.



My husband and I are big Star Wars fans. We both liked it. We both want to see again, as you always miss stuff.  Probably ranks with The Last Jedi. All are perfectly watchable, some better then others.


----------



## PrincessS121212

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, the conflicting items thing is REALLY getting annoying. As is, it’s already way to tough to collect Coco items and now some of those same characters are also used for Star Wars! Also the ONE time I actually want the game to give me the common item and not the uncommon, it doesn’t. Now I have to wait 4 more hours to try getting Finns ear hat!



It gets worse.  Just got the prompt to welcome Poe:
Only Goofy, Stormtrooper, and Sarge for his helmet
Only Finn, Stormtrooper, and Woody for his ear hat

So right now Goofy, Woody, and Sarge are the main characters in use to get tokens for C3PO, Finn, and now Poe simultaneously.  With so many other characters available, the interns couldn't pick anyone else to help on each token along with the Star Wars characters to reduce overlap?


----------



## 10CJ

PrincessS121212 said:


> It gets worse.  Just got the prompt to welcome Poe:
> Only Goofy, Stormtrooper, and Sarge for his helmet
> Only Finn, Stormtrooper, and Woody for his ear hat
> 
> So right now Goofy, Woody, and Sarge are the main characters in use to get tokens for C3PO, Finn, and now Poe simultaneously.  With so many other characters available, the interns couldn't pick anyone else to help on each token along with the Star Wars characters to reduce overlap?


I am definitely frustrated with this. I need to upgrade C3PO so I can move on with opening the portal, but the only person I have to get his items are Woody. Woody is busy with Poe. I am saving my gems and do not have R2D2. In theory the 3PO ear hats are in chests but I keep getting arms. I have 7 of those and only need 2 for this upgrade. I feel like I might be further along with 3PO if I had been able to download the update on Tuesday but it was not available when I tried to check. Someone here said they mentioned update issues on facebook so I just had to wait. 

Has anyone started the spider event yet? Just curious what the rewards are.


----------



## Arundal

10CJ said:


> I am definitely frustrated with this. I need to upgrade C3PO so I can move on with opening the portal, but the only person I have to get his items are Woody. Woody is busy with Poe. I am saving my gems and do not have R2D2. In theory the 3PO ear hats are in chests but I keep getting arms. I have 7 of those and only need 2 for this upgrade. I feel like I might be further along with 3PO if I had been able to download the update on Tuesday but it was not available when I tried to check. Someone here said they mentioned update issues on facebook so I just had to wait.
> 
> Has anyone started the spider event yet? Just curious what the rewards are.



Rewards are Happiness, Event Points and Magic. Nothing important.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Joy, a mini task where the components take 4-6 hours to gather.


----------



## mikegood2

Once you welcome Poe, he has a 2 hour quest. Once finished, you get a prompt to build the Treadspeeder Base, but Poe needs to be level 2 before you can.

Strangely after typing this, so a slight delay for some reason, I got a new quest for Poe. It Starts a Droids-Be-Gone quest which appear to be an always exciting 2 for 1 collect for Scrap Interrogation Droids. we need to do a total of 4 and they require 2 EMPs (Finn - 4h, Goofy - 6h, Mickey- 8h or level 2 StormTrooper - 6h) and 1 Fusion Cutter (Jessie - 4h, Poe - 6h and StormTrooper - 6h).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> So I’m curious, did you like it or not?
> 
> Yeah, I had to make sure I saw it early enough to avoid spoilers. Also will avoid spoilers, but really suprised with some of the really negative reviews I‘ve heard. Waited until I saw the movie before listening to any reviews, spoiler free or not.



We just saw it last night and overall really enjoyed it.  I think the story they chose to tell was pretty compelling and I think most people hating on it wouldn't have been happy with anything.  A lot of the people hating on it for being too much "fan service" are the same people that completed The Last Jedi "changed too much/was too different" - they can never win


----------



## Gorechick

In my characters "at home," it tells me Alice and the dwarves can get event currency but when I take them out no tasks gather any. This happen to anyone else?


----------



## JamesGarvey

There’s a bug with the game showing incorrect drops for home characters. Mine showed Eric & Sebastian, the game reddit had people reporting various others.

after the droid mini-task, there is a 9x battle against Huxx, 4hrs tasks for Finn, Poe & FOST.

If you got a saber concession stand in today’s cobalt chest, place it, it gives EC. Also I got 8 Star Wars relic scrolls in a resource chest in the wild just now.


----------



## Arundal

Gorechick said:


> In my characters "at home," it tells me Alice and the dwarves can get event currency but when I take them out no tasks gather any. This happen to anyone else?



my game tells me Christoper Robin has tasks for Event points but does not. I think it still needs some fixes but overall Home working better just needs some tweaking by the interns.


----------



## mikegood2

After back to back to back parades that gave gems and gems from completing R2-D2 and C3-PO I was able to buy the Stormtrooper with gems yesterday. Right now I’m really regretting that decision, because mine is still at level, I’ve been sending out the 2 characters who collect them all day and has yet to drop a helmet for me. Really getting frustrated because I’m 99% positive it showed me getting one of the ear hats my last collection. Has anyone else had any similar issues? Does anyone have theres above level 1?


----------



## JamesGarvey

I have FOST at level 2, having him speeds up the Hux battle by 8 hours, wouldn’t be surprised if he’s usable in the later battle with Kylo Ren.

After the Hux battle, Poe has a 4hr event quest “Behind Enemy Lines”.

then a 6hr Poe + Finn event quest.

after that quest, the event time walls to welcoming Hux. 3 days of leveling and EC grind awaits.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> After back to back to back parades that gave gems and gems from completing R2-D2 and C3-PO I was able to buy the Stormtrooper with gems yesterday. Right now I’m really regretting that decision, because mine is still at level, I’ve been sending out the 2 characters who collect them all day and has yet to drop a helmet for me. Really getting frustrated because I’m 99% positive it showed me getting one of the ear hats my last collection. Has anyone else had any similar issues? Does anyone have theres above level 1?


Mine is at level 2.  I have everything except ear hats to level him to 3.
I haven’t really paid attention to the drop rates for his token.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> I have FOST at level 2, having him speeds up the Hux battle by 8 hours, wouldn’t be surprised if he’s usable in the later battle with Kylo Ren.
> 
> After the Hux battle, Poe has a 4hr event quest “Behind Enemy Lines”.
> 
> then a 6hr Poe + Finn event quest.
> 
> after that quest, the event time walls to welcoming Hux. 3 days of leveling and EC grind awaits.





mara512 said:


> Mine is at level 2.  I have everything except ear hats to level him to 3.
> I haven’t really paid attention to the drop rates for his token.



Thanks for the feedback. After going 0/?, at least 8 attempts, I woke up launched the game and got the 2 that I needed. Currently have mine at level 3. Also leveled everyone up as much as possible, done leveling until the next Huck is ready to welcome in 3 days. Hopefully everyone will be able to level by then and won’t have any conflicts.

Poe - 3
Finn - 4
FOST - 3
R2 - 3
3PO - 5

Should have been done with “General Mayhem” a few hours ago, but accidentally sent one of the characters on a different job. Waiting up for the final one to be done any minute now,


----------



## PrincessP

The special ribbon chest for tomorrow’s calendar has been updated. Last time I checked I had 100% chance at 150 gems. Now I have 33% chance to get Forky, or Scrooge, or 250 gems. There were no character options for me before. HM bride still not a possibility. I have all other characters. 

I am enjoying the Star Wars addition. I am really impressed with the land they set up.  Ewok village, etc. I am finishing up the Hux battle. Last round of 3 currently in progress. 

Leveling characters seems to be taking forever for all these newest sets though...Star Wars, Coco, & Frozen 2. 

My stats:

Poe - 3
Finn - 4
FOST - 3
R2 - 2
C3PO - 3

Newest Frozens are lvl 7

Coco Ernesto lvl 7
All others 8 or 9

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## JamesGarvey

star wars:
Poe - 4
Finn - 4
FOST - 3
R2 - 3
3PO - 5

Frozen 2:
Ryder - 7
Honeymaren- 6
Fire Spirit - 8

Coco:
Miguel - 9 (ready for 10)
Abuelita - 7
Dante - 8
Mama Coco - 8
Mama Imelda - 8
Hector - 7
Ernesto - 9 (ready for 10)

I’m not going to, but I’m very tempted to buy Lady Tremaine to get her out of the chest pool tomorrow but the gems she’d cost would leave me too short for BB8. I always give priority to time limited stuff.


----------



## hopemax

Did we talk about this when the nephews came out?  We're watching Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas and the gifts they receive are the tokens we needed in the game.  Rocket, Plane and Truck.

I'm very behind in the event, but we've been having a good time at WDW!  Only one more park day left.  A couple of hours at Epcot before our flight home on Thursday.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I'm as far as you can get in the event and Hux doesn't unlock until Friday morning...


----------



## mikegood2

Unca’ Donald said:


> I'm as far as you can get in the event and Hux doesn't unlock until Friday morning...



I also hit that wall around lunch time. I like the fact that they seem to make this event much more relaxing.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I also hit that wall around lunch time. I like the fact that they seem to make this event much more relaxing.



I also reached Hux about noon today. I think for once they kept in mind that Christmas Day a lot of us will be family and not jumping on DMKs.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I also reached Hux about noon today. I think for once they kept in mind that Christmas Day a lot of us will be family and not jumping on DMKs.



Really hoping they set up this entire event this way so not only will it be this way for Christmas Day, but also for New Years eve/day! Guess we’ll have to wait and see? 

Overall, I think they’ve done a good job with almost everything the last month or two. The only thing I‘m finding annoying right now are all the conflicts for collecting Coco characters. Just want to get those characters leveled ASAP and trying to figure best way(s) to do that. Realized that I’ve got over 100K elixir and nothing to spend it on, so I’m gonna be spending it on Coco items and try getting them all leveled up to 10 in the next month!

*Star Wars*
Poe - 3
Finn - 4
FOST - 3
R2 - 3
3PO - 5

*Frozen*
Ryder - 9
Honeymaren - 7
Fire Spirit - 8

*Coco*
Miguel - 9 (ready for 10)
Abuelita - 6
Dante - 7
Mama Coco - 8
Mama Imelda - 8
Hector - 7
Ernesto - 9 (ready for 10)


----------



## 10CJ

I got Rex in my chest today! I am happy with that. I was hoping for a character vs an attraction. I have way more characters I need but last year I got an attraction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got Forky from my ribbon chest today - so pretty happy with that.  Looked like my options were Forky, Ring Master, Scrooge, or gems

Also looks like Gold Trophy mini event has started


----------



## hopemax

My Christmas gifts were Boo (IOS) and Slinky Dog Dash (Windows).  I would have preferred a character, but at least it was the most expensive attraction I had available.


----------



## Onceler

My Christmas chest options were gems, Forky and Slinky Dog Dash. I wanted Forky who is the only premium gem character that I don't have but instead I ended up with Slinky Dog Dash. At least it's a good looking attraction.


----------



## Aces86

Got Wall-E in the chest today which was nice bc it completes the collection and gave me gems


----------



## mikegood2

Also got Slinky Dog Dash!


----------



## galaxygirl76

I received Davy Jones from my chest, which finished a collection so I also got 12 gems. All in all not too shabby.


----------



## JamesGarvey

As predicted, Lady Tremaine, the lowest gem value premium available.


----------



## Wdw1015

I got Flower which is a pretty pointless character but it was free and I got 16 gems for the collection so I won’t complain!


----------



## mmmears

I got Forky, who I still think looks pretty creepy.  Oh well, at least it's a character even if he/she is pretty pointless.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I got Flower from today’s chest. There were about 9 different characters I could have gotten, and I was just hoping I would get a character and not an attraction. Last year I got Rex, and the year before that Maximus, so I’ve had pretty good luck with the Christmas Day rewards.


----------



## mara512

I was hoping for a character, Flower, Ringmaster or Scrooge but I received Slinky Dog Dash.


----------



## Hoodie

Got the Ringmaster so at least it completed the collection for gems.  I have several premium characters that would have been more interesting, but I'm happier with a character than an attraction.


----------



## Sandra32

My Christmas chest options were gems, Forky, Scrooge McDuck or Slinky Dog Dash. I wanted one of the characters but got the gems. Still happy with that. I just refuse to spend any money on this game so just have to save more gems to get the characters.


----------



## SunDial

I got Scrooge McDuck and the 20 gems for completing the set


----------



## Arundal

I got the Ringmaster and completed the Dumbo set.


----------



## Chrisvee

Arundal said:


> I got the Ringmaster and completed the Dumbo set.


I got the Ringmaster too, don’t have any other Dumbo characters.


----------



## Chrisvee

hopemax said:


> Did we talk about this when the nephews came out?  We're watching Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas and the gifts they receive are the tokens we needed in the game.  Rocket, Plane and Truck.
> 
> I'm very behind in the event, but we've been having a good time at WDW!  Only one more park day left.  A couple of hours at Epcot before our flight home on Thursday.


is it mind boggling crowd wise? I am headed there on Monday.


----------



## lmmatooki

mara512 said:


> It’s been awhile.  Missed you on the board glad your back.


It really has and thank you!


----------



## lmmatooki

mikegood2 said:


> Also got Slinky Dog Dash!


Me too!


----------



## lmmatooki

I hit the wall this morning, time to collect as much as possible!


----------



## quesoboy88

It gave me Wall-E's building... I was really hoping for a character because from where I hadn't played in a while I am missing a ton now


----------



## KPach525

My ribbon chest gave me 300 gems which I am super happy about because it sets me up to be able to purchase BB-8 when he is available.


----------



## tonga

KPach525 said:


> My ribbon chest gave me 300 gems which I am super happy about because it sets me up to be able to purchase BB-8 when he is available.


Very lucky - I have all the characters so I had a 100% chance of 250 gems.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Woke up early to watch the new Mandalorian episode, managed to get into the top 20 on my leaderboard (we’ll see how long that lasts), also trying to guess some Hux token tasks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hux is available now to work on and also the premium attraction which is the X-Wing one.  Cost is 150 gems and helps with Hux tokens.   have to say, the animation of it when it gets going and the X-Wing is flying aorund and shotting at the Tie Fighter is pretty darn cool looking


----------



## Chrisvee

Agree X-Wing is I think the coolest attraction.


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I got the scary-looking Pirates guy with the octopus hanging off his face


----------



## 10CJ

Do we know how much BB8 is predicted to be?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Lately the event premium characters have 200 & 300. My guess would be 300-350 for bb8.


----------



## 10CJ

Ugh, I just realized I have characters at home that collect trophies. No wonder my score is so low.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got tier 2 (just 5 trophies off 5th place), managed to get enough relic tokens to upgrade the Xwing to drop both Hux tokens. Set on emblems, need 6 ears. We’ll see how the drops go.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Got tier 2 (just 5 trophies off 5th place), managed to get enough relic tokens to upgrade the Xwing to drop both Hux tokens. Set on emblems, need 6 ears. We’ll see how the drops go.



I ended up 27th which is better than I thought I would do since I had limited playing time on Christmas. Didn’t end up with any relic tokens, only have 2, but did get multiple Hux pieces. Currently at 14/18 and 11/15. Hopefully I’ll be able to welcome him overnight!

*EDIT*: Have I mentioned how much I dislike attraction enhancing lately?


----------



## luther10

I was 59, and I missed out on the golden trophy.....  I refused to spend 50 gems to speed through tasks at the end to get myself into the top 50.   I'm sure I'll have another crack at it soon.  
I did get enought relic tokens to level up one of the rides though, and I picked the speeder one.  It can now drop Hux ears and I believe another character can now get his tokens also...


----------



## supernova

Just back (literally landed 2.5 hours ago) from spending Christmas at the inlaws in Jamaica.  So anyone who tries saying that they are traveling abroad and can't play the game is insane.  Zero issues, and that as in essentially a third world nation, out in the country, not a resort city.

Anyway, just welcomed Hux, which opens a 6-hour task for Poe and a 4-hour task for Finn.  Had enough tokens to immediately bring Hux to 2, which opens a 4-hour yellow side task for Hux.


----------



## supernova

After those two tasks, we build the Resistance Speeders attraction.   Eight thousand EC and two hours to build.


----------



## supernova

After the attraction is built, there is a 4-hour joint task for Finn and Poe at the Cantina.

The Resistance attraction drops Rey's staff after the first enchantment, so I passed on the other rides and enchanted that one instead.

Hux at level 3 doesn't open any tasks.


----------



## Mackado323

Does anyone know when Elsa’s snow queen outfit will unlock? She has a mission for that called ‘Displaying Powers’ that I’m dying to see. I know they said her outfit will be in chests- but when?!

Also any thoughts on what that mission will gave her doing? Sorry if this has been covered, I went back like four pages and no mention of her.


----------



## supernova

Mackado323 said:


> Does anyone know when Elsa’s snow queen outfit will unlock? She has a mission for that called ‘Displaying Powers’ that I’m dying to see. I know they said her outfit will be in chests- but when?!
> 
> Also any thoughts on what that mission will gave her doing? Sorry if this has been covered, I went back like four pages and no mention of her.


At this point, I'm pretty sure it's only going to be available in a Frozen chest, and the odds are going to be low to win the outfit.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Just back (literally landed 2.5 hours ago) from spending Christmas at the inlaws in Jamaica.  So anyone who tries saying that they are traveling abroad and can't play the game is insane.  Zero issues, and that as in essentially a third world nation, out in the country, not a resort city.
> 
> Anyway, just welcomed Hux, which opens a 6-hour task for Poe and a 4-hour task for Finn.  Had enough tokens to immediately bring Hux to 2, which opens a 4-hour yellow side task for Hux.



I’d agree with you for most land based travels, but know some players have had issues with cruises in the past. I’ve never taken a cruise, but do know that WiFi can be non existent, or very expensive. Not sure if it’s gotten better over the last few years?



supernova said:


> After the attraction is built, there is a 4-hour joint task for Finn and Poe at the Cantina.
> 
> The Resistance attraction drops Rey's staff after the first enchantment, so I passed on the other rides and enchanted that one instead.
> 
> Hux at level 3 doesn't open any tasks.



Must be nice to actually have Star Wars relics drop. I only have 6 and didn’t get any from my 2 Cobalt chests.

*EDIT*: Have I mentioned how much I dislike attraction enhancing lately?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’d agree with you for most land based travels, but know some players have had issues with cruises in the past. I’ve never taken a cruise, but do know that WiFi can be non existent, or very expensive. Not sure if it’s gotten better over the last few years?


At this point, I would think it would have to be, particularly with the importance of social media and phone-based apps.  Remember a few years back when Disney had awful internet at the resorts because they wanted us out of the rooms and at the parks spending money? Now with the MyDisneyExperience app, and bloggers out creating content that amounts to free promotion for Disney, suddenly we have perfect WiFi across property and even on the busses.  Coincidence??


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Just back (literally landed 2.5 hours ago) from spending Christmas at the inlaws in Jamaica.  So anyone who tries saying that they are traveling abroad and can't play the game is insane.  Zero issues, and that as in essentially a third world nation, out in the country, not a resort city.
> 
> Anyway, just welcomed Hux, which opens a 6-hour task for Poe and a 4-hour task for Finn.  Had enough tokens to immediately bring Hux to 2, which opens a 4-hour yellow side task for Hux.



Welcome home


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Welcome home


Thank you!  'Twas an interesting Christmas to say the least.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Finn has a 6hr task with the resistance speeders that he has to be lvl 5 for and then the event time walls.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> I’d agree with you for most land based travels, but know some players have had issues with cruises in the past. I’ve never taken a cruise, but do know that WiFi can be non existent, or very expensive. Not sure if it’s gotten better over the last few years?


Some cruiseslines have a form of data that is free.  Others are still pay as you go.  I don't pay for internet on a cruise, and may find wifi in the port if need be, but for me, it is a family vacation with no outside distractions.  We did 7 days on Disney last month, lost my continuous streak.  Disney has 50mb free if you log in the first day that you can use.  But oddly enough we then had free internet for the rest of the cruise without needing to be logged in to the Disney site. Not sure if it was an error or a test, I assume it was a test. I wasn't about to pay my cell provider for the pleasure either.   

I think the biggest issue is with tower challenges which require you to be connected in order to face the tower. that is a pain.  I remember internet was a requirement a long time ago, and I missed out on syndrome by a few tokens because I was in Germany at the time and had to rely on hotel wifi when I wasn't working, or you know, seeing the countryside.


----------



## mmmears

SunDial said:


> I got Scrooge McDuck and the 20 gems for completing the set



Nice!  I was hoping I'd get him instead of that creepy fork guy, but I guess Forky is better than what I got last year (not a character).



mikegood2 said:


> I’d agree with you for most land based travels, but know some players have had issues with cruises in the past. I’ve never taken a cruise, but do know that WiFi can be non existent, or very expensive. Not sure if it’s gotten better over the last few years?
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice to actually have Star Wars relics drop. I only have 6 and didn’t get any from my 2 Cobalt chests.
> 
> *EDIT*: Have I mentioned how much I dislike attraction enhancing lately?



Yep.  It's an issue on the cruises, especially Disney, even if you're willing to pay for wifi. 



Quellman said:


> Some cruiseslines have a form of data that is free.  Others are still pay as you go.  I don't pay for internet on a cruise, and may find wifi in the port if need be, but for me, it is a family vacation with no outside distractions.  We did 7 days on Disney last month, lost my continuous streak.  Disney has 50mb free if you log in the first day that you can use.  But oddly enough we then had free internet for the rest of the cruise without needing to be logged in to the Disney site. Not sure if it was an error or a test, I assume it was a test. I wasn't about to pay my cell provider for the pleasure either.
> 
> I think the biggest issue is with tower challenges which require you to be connected in order to face the tower. that is a pain.  I remember internet was a requirement a long time ago, and I missed out on syndrome by a few tokens because I was in Germany at the time and had to rely on hotel wifi when I wasn't working, or you know, seeing the countryside.



Yep.  I lost my "streak" (no big deal) on a Disney cruise.  The wifi is super spotty when it's even working.  And I wasn't going to pay extra for it when the free 50MB deal wasn't working well in the first place.  It also depends where you're cruising.  I had an AT&T cruise phone plan so I could check on my DM and that also wasn't working well around Iceland.  Oh, and the actual wifi I pay for in each city on land also didn't work in Reykjavik (although it has worked in every other place I've ever been to).  Our nice tour guide set up a hotspot in his car so I could text DM, but I don't use touring time to play games.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Wow! It’s like Galaxy’s Edge crowds waiting to ride the new Speeders attraction!


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Wow! It’s like Galaxy’s Edge crowds waiting to ride the new Speeders attraction!View attachment 461543


Safer bet than the other attraction with the non-OSHA-approved jump in the middle of the ride.


----------



## jeremy1002

I have characters visiting home (Alice, for example) that show that they should be able to drop event currency.  But when I bring them back, there is no task option that yields anything.  What gives?


----------



## mara512

jeremy1002 said:


> I have characters visiting home (Alice, for example) that show that they should be able to drop event currency.  But when I bring them back, there is no task option that yields anything.  What gives?



it is a glitch in the update.  You can send them back home.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

2010_Bride said:


> Wow! It’s like Galaxy’s Edge crowds waiting to ride the new Speeders attraction!View attachment 461543




They should have an animation of all the little guests on their phones at the same time each morning trying to get boarding groups to get to ride the latest "Star Wars Land" ride


----------



## JamesGarvey

Need one more Star Wars scroll to enchant Resistance Speeders. Would love to get that done before Rey unlocks.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Need one more Star Wars scroll to enchant Resistance Speeders. Would love to get that done before Rey unlocks.


That was the only attraction I've bothered to enchant so far, specifically for Rey.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Need one more Star Wars scroll to enchant Resistance Speeders. Would love to get that done before Rey unlocks.





supernova said:


> That was the only attraction I've bothered to enchant so far, specifically for Rey.



That’s also the only one I would think about enchanting if the game would give me Star Wars Relics. So far its only given me 10.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> That’s also the only one I would think about enchanting if the game would give me Star Wars Relics. So far its only given me 10.



10 is good!  In my IOS game I have 6.  I have 11 in Windows, so no enchanting going on for me.

This event is annoying me.  I am gem poor, so no Premium anything, and it's becoming a problem for Finn/Poe Ear Hats.  I got caught out by Finn needing to be level 5 to proceed.  So I'm playing catch up with trying to get their ear hats maxed out before Rey unlocks.  For Poe, my choices are Woody - 6 hr and Finn 4 hr.  For Finn, my choices are Woody -4 hr (conflict with Poe token task), Finn + Poe 6hr (conflict with Poe token task) and Goofy 12 hr.


----------



## quesoboy88

hopemax said:


> This event is annoying me.  I am gem poor, so no Premium anything, and it's becoming a problem for Finn/Poe Ear Hats.  I got caught out by Finn needing to be level 5 to proceed.  So I'm playing catch up with trying to get their ear hats maxed out before Rey unlocks.  For Poe, my choices are Woody - 6 hr and Finn 4 hr.  For Finn, my choices are Woody -4 hr (conflict with Poe token task), Finn + Poe 6hr (conflict with Poe token task) and Goofy 12 hr.



I'm basically in the same boat. I've been slightly behind the whole event and I'm really hoping that it won't mess me up for getting all of the non-premium characters by the end of the event.


----------



## DisTXMom

Maybe it’s that I’m off work so have time, but this event seems easier than some past events to me. I recall needing to heavily level up many characters in past events- this one hasn’t seemed that way (so far).


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> That’s also the only one I would think about enchanting if the game would give me Star Wars Relics. So far its only given me 10.


I'm not quite sure where I got mine through, but now I've been stuck at needed 5 for another enchantment for as long as I've first noticed.


----------



## supernova

This morning I noticed that kids can ride the X-Wing ride.  One of the kids was walking past the left side of the attraction and suddenly disappeared from the screen.  He then re-appeared in front of the attraction when the ship landed.  I don't know if I would have been able to see him inside of the cockpit, but at least now there are two attractions with which the kids can interact.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Rey is now open and BB-8 is available (for 300 gems)

Along with a BB-8 bundle of BB-8 plus 3 cobalt chests for $5.99


----------



## Arundal

Good thing there is nothing important for this Mini Event, the individual in first has 839 and Second 212. I continue to not understand how people get such crazy numbers for Mini Events.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I'm not quite sure where I got mine through, but now I've been stuck at needed 5 for another enchantment for as long as I've first noticed.



I’m currently enhancing the Resistance Speeders and in the same exact spot as you are. I ended up breaking down and bought the BB-8 bundle And got 15 SW Relics from the cobalt chests. Ended up with a few App Store gift cards so figured this would be the time to do it. My gems are also really low right now, so that will allow me to start stockpiling them again.


----------



## lmmatooki

DisTXMom said:


> Maybe it’s that I’m off work so have time, but this event seems easier than some past events to me. I recall needing to heavily level up many characters in past events- this one hasn’t seemed that way (so far).


I agree, I even offered to help out at work for 2 of the days that we weren't supposed to be open and I still end up hitting the wall.


----------



## AlohaBerry

I never would want a stormtrooper, so not buying him felt good. But making the cute little round ball Droid out of my gem range bugs me. And it all seemed to be going so well. Sigh.


----------



## hopemax

AlohaBerry said:


> View attachment 462421
> I never would want a stormtrooper, so not buying him felt good. But making the cute little round ball Droid out of my gem range bugs me. And it all seemed to be going so well. Sigh.



We've got 11 more days.  That's 22 gems of videos, 8 gems via Calendar rewards.  So can you get 49 gems in 11 days out of parades and leveling characters?


----------



## Unca’ Donald

After 24 hours I’m at 8/14 staffs and 6/8 ear hats for Rey without having BB-8 or the Resistance Speeders enchantment. I’m hoping to be able to welcome her by the end of the night.


----------



## leiaorgana

Does anyone else keep getting constantly thrown out every time you try to login or is it just me? Literally only need one more ear hat and staff for Rey and it’s really doing my head in because i can’t get into the game.


----------



## JamesGarvey

2 more ear hats for Rey, if all my tasks drop, I’m 4 hrs away, which is to say, they won’t and it’ll be happen sometime tonight.


----------



## mikegood2

Just finished welcoming Rey! For those who have been pleasantly surprised on how smooth and relatively uncomplicated this event has been, that changes when you welcome her.  

Welcoming Ray unlocks a 4 hour event mission ”Light in the Shadow” for her to track down Kylo Ren.

Also unlocks a 2 for 1 “Droids You’re Looking For” quest where you need to do 6 droids. Require 2 EMPs to find a droid and up to 6 can collect them with 4,6,6,6,8,4* hour jobs. Not sure about the second required item, because I already have the 1 needed so I can’t check.

It also opens a side quest for Fin/Rey “Mastery in Action” quest.

Most of my characters who can collect droid parts are currently collecting for Rey still, so I should be able to level her to 2 when she finishes her 4 hour mission.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just finished welcoming Rey! For those who have been pleasantly surprised on how smooth and relatively uncomplicated this event has been, that changes when you welcome her.
> 
> Welcoming Ray unlocks a 4 hour event mission ”Light in the Shadow” for her to track down Kylo Ren.
> 
> Also unlocks a 2 for 1 “Droids You’re Looking For” quest where you need to do 6 droids. Require 2 EMPs to find a droid and up to 6 can collect them with 4,6,6,6,8,4* hour jobs. Not sure about the second required item, because I already have the 1 needed so I can’t check.
> 
> It also opens a side quest for Fin/Rey “Mastery in Action” quest.
> 
> Most of my characters who can collect droid parts are currently collecting for Rey still, so I should be able to level her to 2 when she finishes her 4 hour mission.


Same!  Looks like we're at the same point.  Good company.


----------



## hopemax

That moment when you get the last item to Welcome Rey, and you realize you are 700EC short...

EC is much more of a struggle for me this time.  In IOS, I had just enough, so I am just finishing Welcoming her now.  But it's Windows where I am short.  At least, EC is a "known" entity, and I can start the Welcome in the morning.


----------



## mmmears

I got Rae last night, and then noticed that I had somehow collected enough of those stupid scrolls to upgrade one of the SW rides.  Any suggestion as to which one is best considering I already welcomed Rae?


----------



## Arundal

I chose to do Resistence Fighters, as at level 1 it collects Rea’s staff and you still have to level her. I also Welcomed her up before I went to sleep and sent her on first think it was four hours quest while I slept.


----------



## Onceler

After the post-Rey 2-for-1 interrogation droid task, it's time to face the enemy again (20 times with 6 characters). Poe needs to be at level 6 to participate. I don't know what the minimum levels are for the other characters. I have mine at the following levels and they are high enough to battle:

BB-8: level 1
Finn: level 5
Poe: level 6
Rey: level 2
Stormtrooper: level 4
General Hux: level 3


----------



## mikegood2

Onceler said:


> After the post-Rey 2-for-1 interrogation droid task, it's time to face the enemy again (20 times with 6 characters). Poe needs to be at level 6 to participate. I don't know what the minimum levels are for the other characters. I have mine at the following levels and they are high enough to battle:
> 
> BB-8: level 1
> Finn: level 5
> Poe: level 6
> Rey: level 2
> Stormtrooper: level 4
> General Hux: level 3



The only thing I would add is that each of the 6 character tasks are *4 hours *each!

Thanks for the post/info! Just got here myself and you saved me the time off having to type all that info.

Was able to send out 3 characters right away. Just started leveling Finn to 6 and my remaining 2 still have an hour to go on tasks.


----------



## McCoy

After finishing the interrogation droids earlier, the battle didn't pop up for me, and still hasn't.  Instead a 6-hour event task for Poe to fly out the evacuees on speeders came up, so I assumed that was the next required task and sent him out on that.  I don't have Poe at 6 yet, though ready to go, so hoping after he finishes the 6-hour task and I level him up, the battle will pop up.  I would think the battle would have appeared anyway even though he is not yet at 6, but I guess not; I've seen comments of others who the battle popped up for, but had to upgrade Poe in order to use him in the battle.  Hoping it's not some sort of glitch in my game, as surprising as that would be.


----------



## twentyco

I had the six hour Poe task after the original four hour tasks for Finn, Poe, and Rey (which showed up right after I welcomed Rey at the same time as the droid task).  I had to complete both that and the droid task before the battle task popped up.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Rolling the dice and maxing out EMPs & fusion cutters before completing the interrogation droid task, in case they matter for Kylo. By then, Poe’s mission should finish and I can start the battle.


----------



## Onceler

Rey and Finn each have a task after the second battle. Finn needs to be level 6. Rey needs to be level 3.


----------



## Quellman

Onceler said:


> Rey and Finn each have a task after the second battle. Finn needs to be level 6. Rey needs to be level 3.


I'll leave them out of the final battle sequence and level them up so they'll be ready to go once they defeat Kylo.


----------



## Quellman

Well since yeterday I've been waiting to begin welcoming Kylo Ren.  I liked his animation of the ship disappearing. Might be a new cloaking device.  Hope everyone can be ready to go.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Well since yeterday I've been waiting to begin welcoming Kylo Ren.  I liked his animation of the ship disappearing. Might be a new cloaking device.  Hope everyone can be ready to go.


It'll make three full days for me by the time he arrives.  Long long time wall.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> It'll make three full days for me by the time he arrives.  Long long time wall.


I don't even have the premium attraction.  I guess this was a good event for folks over the holidays.


----------



## hopemax

Just got to the wall on IOS, but I only am at 9 battles in Windows. The character leveling is killing me.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> It'll make three full days for me by the time he arrives.  Long long time wall.





supernova said:


> Same!  Looks like we're at the same point.  Good company.


Once again it looks like we’re at the same point.

I shoulda posted info when I hit the wall Monday night, but been in research/planning mode because our ADR window opens tomorrow. This will be our first trip where we will have a ”free dinning plan”, the QS one, so it required a little more research, like deciding if we wanted to upgrade to the regular dinning plan (we didn’t’)  than usual. Found only doing 2 or 3 TS meals for our 7 night say was the best compromise.


----------



## PrincessS121212

Did anyone leak what level characters need to be at for character token collection to welcome Kylo Ren once the time wall is over?


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessS121212 said:


> Did anyone leak what level characters need to be at for character token collection to welcome Kylo Ren once the time wall is over?



Good question, I’m wondering the same.

*Star Wars*
BB-8 - 4 (ready for 5)
Poe - 6 (ready for 7)
Finn - 6 (ready for 7)
Rey - 4 (ready for 5)
FOST - 5 (ready for 6)
Hux - 5 (ready for 6)

R2 - 5
3PO - 6 (ready for 7)

If any of these characters can’t need to be leveled high than I’m able to when we can start working on Kylo REN, I’m not gonna be happy!

my other remaining characters:

*Frozen*
Ryder - Leveling to 10
Honeymaren - 8 (ready for 9)

*Coco*
Miguel - 9 (ready for 10)
Abuelita - 7
Dante - 9
Mama Coco - 9
Mama Imelda - 9
Hector - 8
Ernesto - 9 (ready for 10)


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Good question, I’m wondering the same.


Once again, we're at nearly the same place, with the exception of one or two characters here or there:

BB8 - 4 (ready for 5)
Poe - 6 (ready for 7)
Finn - 6 (ready for 7)
Rey -  4 (ready for 5)
Stormtrooper - 4 (ready for 5)
Hux - 4 (ready for 5)
R2D2 - 5 (ready for 6)
C3PO - 6 (ready for 7)

Ryder - 10 (done)
Honeymaren 9 - (12 hats from 10)
Fire Spirit - 8 (ready for 9)

Miguel - 10 (done)
Abuelita 7 (ready for 8)
Dante - 8
Mama Coco - 8 (ready for 9)
Mama Imelda - 8 (9 hats from 9)
Hector - 6 (ready for 7)
Ernesto - 10 (done)

Overall, I've been trying to max out all tokens for characters from a set before leveling up any character, especially with Star Wars.  Can't go into tomorrow risking overlapping.  Plus, it's nice to have some stuff do to in this game, so I'm not crazy concerned about blowing through the sets and maxing everyone out.  Great to have so many tokens to collect.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hey guys!  Hope everyone is doing well.  I started working again, so my daughter is doing this event for me cause I couldn't keep up over Christmas.  I'll jump back in on the next Tower Event. I can't believe a new area opened up.  Nice surprise for sure.


----------



## CO_DisFan

Here's what I found on reddit: www.reddit.com/r/disneymagickingdoms/comments/ek9oa4/star_wars_event_guide_13110/

*Kylo’s Lightsaber* 
Jessie - Visit Pizza Planet Aliens (4hr)
BB-8 - Check for the Others (6hr)
Mickey - Visit the Fun Wheel (6hr)
Poe + Hux - Recon First Order (6hr)
Kylo Ren - Remnants of the Past (2hr)
Treadspeeder Base (6hr) - Reach the 4th Enchantment
BB-8 - Co-Pilot (4hr)
*Kylo Ren Ears Hat* 
Hamm + Woody - Hang Out with Woody (4hr)
Rey + Finn - Casual Catch-Up (4hr)
BB-8 - Check for the Others (6hr)
Stormtrooper - Demand Quality (8hr)
Finn + Rey - Greater Understanding (6hr)
Resistance X-Wing (6hr)
Cantina (8hr) - Reach the 3rd Enchantment
BB-8 - Co-Pilot (4hr)


----------



## mikegood2

Sure I’m gonna jinx myself by typing this, but 1 day in I’m fairly happy with my Kylo Ren drop rates! Started out kinda slow yesterday, but everyone I sent out last night must have returned an item this morning because I’m current at 6/12 Lightsabers and 5/12 ear hats and my next batch of jobs will be ready soon.

Now for an annoyance I have with collecting for Kylo and once again it involves attraction enhancements, which is honesty where most of my annoyances with the game have been over the last 6 months. I was excited when I got my 15th SW relics last night so I could enhance the Transpeeder base which would allow FOST to collect Kylos saber. Problem is, not only enhancing the attraction not help me, it would actually slow down my collections.  Does an attraction not only have to be character free but also require 4 hours (?) to enhance it? Shouldn’t all attraction enhancements be instantaneous? That would mean to get FOST 8 hour saber job, I’m gonna have to wait 3 hours to clear out the attraction, wait 4 hours for it to enhance and lose 1 Poe/Hux collection cycle during that time. Don’t think that’s worth doing until I welcome Kylo first?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Sure I’m gonna jinx myself by typing this, but 1 day in I’m fairly happy with my Kylo Ren drop rates! Started out kinda slow yesterday, but everyone I sent out last night must have returned an item this morning because I’m current at 6/12 Lightsabers and 5/12 ear hats and my next batch of jobs will be ready soon.
> 
> Now for an annoyance I have with collecting for Kylo and once again it involves attraction enhancements, which is honesty where most of my annoyances with the game have been over the last 6 months. I was excited when I got my 15th SW relics last night so I could enhance the Transpeeder base which would allow FOST to collect Kylos saber. Problem is, not only enhancing the attraction not help me, it would actually slow down my collections.  Does an attraction not only have to be character free but also require 4 hours (?) to enhance it? Shouldn’t all attraction enhancements be instantaneous? That would mean to get FOST 8 hour saber job, I’m gonna have to wait 3 hours to clear out the attraction, wait 4 hours for it to enhance and lose 1 Poe/Hux collection cycle during that time. Don’t think that’s worth doing until I welcome Kylo first?



I have done decently collecting his Lightsaber but not his hats, still at 2/12 for those.


----------



## hopemax

I have 0 hats in my Windows game. I only have Woody + Hamm and they have been 0fer. Not that my drop rates for the lightsaber is good. Or the drop rates in my IOS game. But I at least have 1. I keep reading on Reddit how people are happy with their drop rates.  They can come play my games.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I have 0 hats in my Windows game. I only have Woody + Hamm and they have been 0fer. Not that my drop rates for the lightsaber is good. Or the drop rates in my IOS game. But I at least have 1. I keep reading on Reddit how people are happy with their drop rates.  They can come play my games.


Drop rate inconsistency has always been a problem with the game. Im currently at 7/12 and 9/12, so hopefully this one will make up for the bad luck I’ve had the last few events.


----------



## Sandra32

I am finally welcoming Kylo Ren. I’ve really enjoyed this event even though I was considering quitting this game altogether. Let’s hope this enjoyment continues...


----------



## Wdw1015

hopemax said:


> I have 0 hats in my Windows game. I only have Woody + Hamm and they have been 0fer. Not that my drop rates for the lightsaber is good. Or the drop rates in my IOS game. But I at least have 1. I keep reading on Reddit how people are happy with their drop rates.  They can come play my games.


I’m right there with you. Only have Woody and Hamm collecting the hats as well and my drop rate has been 1 per day. I also have had terrible luck getting the enchantment tokens to drop so enchanting the building isn’t even an option now either.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Kylo Ren is 4 away on both sabers and hats. Hopefully it will all work out. 

But to distract myself (and make me smile) I have all my dwarves washing up by the stream. Gets me every time. And the main reason I still play his game... The cute animations. If they would stop making us hustle for the next new thing and just let us arrange our parks and watch the Tangled horse get about and Chip and Dale dance while they search for stuff... I'd be happy.


----------



## mikegood2

Sandra32 said:


> I am finally welcoming Kylo Ren. I’ve really enjoyed this event even though I was considering quitting this game altogether. Let’s hope this enjoyment continues...



That puts you in really good shape!

Sadly I should also be welcoming Kylo right now. The game showed me collecting my final lightsaber needed, but didn’t register it for me  right now.  Guess I’m gonna have to wait 2 hours for my next collection and hope for better luck?


----------



## Sandra32

mikegood2 said:


> I shoulda posted info when I hit the wall Monday night, but been in research/planning mode because our ADR window opens tomorrow. This will be our first trip where we will have a ”free dinning plan”, the QS one, so it required a little more research, like deciding if we wanted to upgrade to the regular dinning plan (we didn’t’)  than usual. Found only doing 2 or 3 TS meals for our 7 night say was the best compromise.



when are you going? Just asking because I booked my first ADR today. I arrive in the 9th of July for 2 weeks.


----------



## mikegood2

Sandra32 said:


> when are you going? Just asking because I booked my first ADR today. I arrive in the 9th of July for 2 weeks.



Were staying at the POP Century July 7th thru 14th. Ended up booking Teppan Edo (oldest nieces choice), 50‘s Prime Time Cafe (youngest nieces choice), Be Our Guest (Surprisingly my brothers choice) and BoG Pre-Park Breakfast (my choice). My sister in law gave input, but in general her choice is having my Brother and I plan most of the vacation.  

Honestly while we like BoG, we were excited that my nieces are old enough that we could skip it, but when we realized breakfast/lunch count as a Quick Service meal, he jumped all over the reservation. I’ve read about getting park pre-open ADRs to get into the park before they open and though it might be a great way to get a few photos we otherwise couldn’t and it should let us rider 7DMT once or twice before other guests arrive.  They had an 8:05 ADR, park opens at 9, on our last day so I had him grab it. Wether or. Ot we keep that one will bepend on when our flight home ends up.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> That puts you in really good shape!
> 
> Sadly I should also be welcoming Kylo right now. The game showed me collecting my final lightsaber needed, but didn’t register it for me  right now.  Guess I’m gonna have to wait 2 hours for my next collection and hope for better luck?



Same thing happened to me with the last ear hat, but at least I got it on the next go-around, so Kylo is being welcomed now.  Annoying, isn't it?  I hope you get that last lightsaber soon. 

After getting Kylo are we finished?  I have some Coco characters that are waiting patiently for their own leveling process.


----------



## Sandra32

mikegood2 said:


> Were staying at the POP Century July 7th thru 14th. Ended up booking Teppan Edo (oldest nieces choice), 50‘s Prime Time Cafe (youngest nieces choice), Be Our Guest (Surprisingly my brothers choice) and BoG Pre-Park Breakfast (my choice). My sister in law gave input, but in general her choice is having my Brother and I plan most of the vacation.
> 
> Honestly while we like BoG, we were excited that my nieces are old enough that we could skip it, but when we realized breakfast/lunch count as a Quick Service meal, he jumped all over the reservation. I’ve read about getting park pre-open ADRs to get into the park before they open and though it might be a great way to get a few photos we otherwise couldn’t and it should let us rider 7DMT once or twice before other guests arrive.  They had an 8:05 ADR, park opens at 9, on our last day so I had him grab it. Wether or. Ot we keep that one will bepend on when our flight home ends up.



Sounds like good plan! I am also aiming to get a BoG breakfast before park opening for that reason.  We are the Port Orleans Riverside- never stayed on that one so it’s good. Might see u around the parks


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Yesterday I could only get Kylo’s ear hats from the Hamm + Woody task, but last night a bronze chest gave me the last 2 SW relics I needed to enchant the speeder attraction for the Finn + Rey task. I now have the 12 lightsabers and need 6 more ear hats.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kylo ear hat drops have been low - I've had the 12 lightsaber hilts for about a day and a half now but still only 9 ear hard ... But still plenty of time so not so worried

I did make a mistake in trying to level up the X-Wing ride to level 3 so that BB8 has a shorter task for both items when I should have leveled up the troop speeder ride so the trooper has a to ask for the ear hats

Oh well


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Kylo ear hat drops have been low - I've had the 12 lightsaber hilts for about a day and a half now but still only 9 ear hard ... But still plenty of time so not so worried
> 
> I did make a mistake in trying to level up the X-Wing ride to level 3 so that BB8 has a shorter task for both items when I should have leveled up the troop speeder ride so the trooper has a to ask for the ear hats
> 
> Oh well



At about the same spot this morning. I have had the lightsabers for about 1.5 - 2 days but still at 10/12 for the hats. Plenty of time left.


----------



## Wdw1015

I have now been at 2 ear hats since Saturday afternoon. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## quesoboy88

My drop rates have been terrible suddenly...seems intentional. I _just_ got to start trying to unlock Kylo and so far I've gotten one saber and that's it....oh boy...


----------



## supernova

quesoboy88 said:


> My drop rates have been terrible suddenly...seems intentional. I _just_ got to start trying to unlock Kylo and so far I've gotten one saber and that's it....oh boy...


They definitely do seem to play with the drop rates towards the end of the events.  I had all of the lightsabers but it took me two full days to get the last two ear hats.


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Kylo overnight and in that time I was able to get two of each item (really?  and I couldn't get the last two to welcome in for two days??) and immediately brought him to level 2.

After welcoming him, he has a 2-hour quest to find Rey.  Rather than send Rey out on a task, I figured I'd keep her waiting because somehow I'm sure after searching for her, there must be a joint task coming up next.  Getting Kylo to 2 opens a side yellow task, which I haven't bothered with yet.


----------



## twentyco

Yes, Kylo and Rey have a joint six hour task after his initial two hour task.


----------



## supernova

twentyco said:


> Yes, Kylo and Rey have a joint six hour task after his initial two hour task.


Yep, just came back onto update my post.  The only thing is that Rey needs to be at 4, so I had to level her up real quick so that I could start the joint task.


----------



## Quellman

I still am trying to decide on the xwing ride purchase or not.  I have 248 Gems. Kylo is welcoming now.  
I expect we will finally be on a tower challenge next which means a feew more weeks of gem farming with character leveling and daily advertisements.  Might be enough for the next event.  

Someone talk me off the ledge or toss me off it. Because I know character>parade slots> attraction > chests for gem use.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep, just came back onto update my post.  The only thing is that Rey needs to be at 4, so I had to level her up real quick so that I could start the joint task.



Is there any reason to continue doing those quests other than to get more gems at the end?  Asking since I'm weighing having them to the tasks vs just leveling a few of them up since that tends to become quite tedious later on.


----------



## hopemax

Finally, had better drop rates in my IOS game.  So with the final ear hat dropping from a Cobalt chest, Kylo Ren is being Welcomed now.

In Windows, finally got enough relics to enchant the Speeders, so now Rey+Finn can also collect ears.  Hoping for ear hats in my Cobalt chests, but only got a lightsaber and then tokens for other characters.  I have the EC, and lightsabers now, and I need 9 more ear hats.  Which leaves me in a predicament.

I am, in theory, because of low gems and my holiday trip "taking this event off."  Getting Kylo Ren at all, is an achievement.  There must be more new players, and so Gameloft had to do something to make these events complete-able.  If it was the old structure, I think I would have failed (Toy Story characters able to collect tokens for the final character?) The only Premium content I have is BB-8 in my IOS game.

In IOS, I have 160 gems.  In theory, I could by the X-Wing attraction or the Float.  But that would leave me gem poor again heading into the next event.

In Windows, I have 410 gems.  A solid place to be for the next event.  Right now, Kylo Ren would cost me 220 gems to finish.  I am really hoping to get a few more ear hats to drop that number to 100-150 range.

Or I could buy the X-Wing attraction in this game, or the FO Stormtrooper, or the float or BB-8 now, hoping to get more ear hats (least favorite idea, since I have him in one game and he is more expensive than just getting Kylo Ren).

Or buy nothing to be in a better gem position, and possibly be able to buy whatever gem character is in the TC. or R2-D2.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Welcomed Kylo overnight and in that time I was able to get two of each item (really?  and I couldn't get the last two to welcome in for two days??) and immediately brought him to level 2.
> 
> After welcoming him, he has a 2-hour quest to find Rey.  Rather than send Rey out on a task, I figured I'd keep her waiting because somehow I'm sure after searching for her, there must be a joint task coming up next.  Getting Kylo to 2 opens a side yellow task, which I haven't bothered with yet.



once again we’re at the exact same spot this event.  

Was able to the exact same thing, but spent 6 gems last night so I could send Kylo on his mission before bed. Let’s just say that that first 2 hour quest with Rey didn’t make me happy with that choice. I’m a little farther behind than I should be and will start the joint task in a few minutes. I didn’t have that mission show up after completing the 2 hour one so I sent Kylo on his side quest. Then realize Rey had a ! Over her head that gave that final quest.



Quellman said:


> I still am trying to decide on the xwing ride purchase or not.  I have 248 Gems. Kylo is welcoming now.
> I expect we will finally be on a tower challenge next which means a feew more weeks of gem farming with character leveling and daily advertisements.  Might be enough for the next event.
> 
> Someone talk me off the ledge or toss me off it. Because I know character>parade slots> attraction > chests for gem use.



That’s the rule of thumb, but only a guideline. If your a huge Star Wars fan, or really like an attraction, get it instead.

Up until last year I had every character, but when they started tinkering with how we can get them (Scrooge, RingMasters and Hyenas). Once I didn’t get my first character missing out on a second or third didn’t feel as bad.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Is there any reason to continue doing those quests other than to get more gems at the end?  Asking since I'm weighing having them to the tasks vs just leveling a few of them up since that tends to become quite tedious later on.


I'm leaving the yellow tasks until I get the "thanks for playing" event.  As for the other storyline tasks, I don't think there's any reason to continue them, if you are out of time.  But with two days to go, I'll do any of the black tasks until I get to the end.  Then it's back to the daily grind of leveling up characters.  Fun times ahead.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> That’s the rule of thumb, but only a guideline. If your a huge Star Wars fan, or really like an attraction, get it instead.
> 
> Up until last year I had every character, but when they started tinkering with how we can get them (Scrooge, RingMasters and Hyenas). Once I didn’t get my first character missing out on a second or third didn’t feel as bad.


I know missing out on the be our guest restaurant was a pain and kept showing up later on down the road, same with cave of wonders.  Who am I kidding? They don't seem to give much forethought to the future anymore.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I know missing out on the be our guest restaurant was a pain and kept showing up later on down the road, same with cave of wonders.  Who am I kidding? They don't seem to give much forethought to the future anymore.



Yep, remember how Grumpy was was suppose to be a “very special” that was supposed to help in future events. Gameloft obviously have!


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, remember how Grumpy was was suppose to be a “very special” that was supposed to help in future events. Gameloft obviously have!


Don't forget the social feature they scrapped last year and haven't replaced yet.  It took them 2 updates just to phase out the chest pedestals.


----------



## supernova

"Thank you for playing".  Finally... the madness has come to an end.


----------



## mara512

Just collected my last ear hat but the Game did not register it so everyone is back out again.


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Just collected my last ear hat but the Game not did not. register it so everyone is back out again.



exact same thing happened to me yesterday! Luckily it dropped 2 hours later.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> I know missing out on the be our guest restaurant was a pain and kept showing up later on down the road, same with cave of wonders.  Who am I kidding? They don't seem to give much forethought to the future anymore.



I felt the same and was really annoyed about not having it and needing it for events, then I got it in some chest (maybe plat, maybe xmas 2018 when I didn't get a character even though I needed a few) and I can honestly say that it has not been useful at all.


----------



## KPach525

Came to see how my Kylo drop rates measure up, seems to be similar to others. Maxed on sabers but still only have 5 ear hats.. ugh may have to spend some gems at the last minute


----------



## KPach525

supernova said:


> I'm leaving the yellow tasks until I get the "thanks for playing" event.  As for the other storyline tasks, I don't think there's any reason to continue them, if you are out of time.  But with two days to go, I'll do any of the black tasks until I get to the end.  Then it's back to the daily grind of leveling up characters.  Fun times ahead.


Ha! My list of yellow tasks is sooooo long! The only reason I get rid of a few is by accidental clicks. Otherwise I’m also going straight for tokens and maxing out before I update. Especially the commons


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Got all the tokens for Kylo, I’m just short 4,000 EC.
I won’t think of him as a Star Wars character, though. Adam Driver will be in my game! Now if Disney would just do movies with Martin Starr and Joaquin Phoenix and add them to the game, my life would be complete!!


----------



## Arundal

Well my biggest disappointment with this event is not getting a Lightsaber concession stand. Would have liked my visitors to be running around with a Lightsaber in the new Star Wars land. Kylo is finishing his last quest.


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> Well my biggest disappointment with this event is not getting a Lightsaber concession stand. Would have liked my visitors to be running around with a Lightsaber in the new Star Wars land. Kylo is finishing his last quest.


Truth to this statement here.  I also didn't get a gold trophy this time around. Not like I need more fodder for Merlin anyway.


----------



## quesoboy88

KPach525 said:


> Came to see how my Kylo drop rates measure up, seems to be similar to others. Maxed on sabers but still only have 5 ear hats.. ugh may have to spend some gems at the last minute



I've only gotten 2 hats and 5 sabers....right around 1 day left....oh boy. I'm keeping a close eye on the clock and trying to click things the instant they're done


----------



## KPach525

Arundal said:


> Well my biggest disappointment with this event is not getting a Lightsaber concession stand. Would have liked my visitors to be running around with a Lightsaber in the new Star Wars land. Kylo is finishing his last quest.


I just came back again to ask if anyone has seen a is with a lightsaber yet! Wonder if it will be slung over their backs like the live galaxy’s edge lol


----------



## chelynnah

KPach525 said:


> I just came back again to ask if anyone has seen a is with a lightsaber yet! Wonder if it will be slung over their backs like the live galaxy’s edge lol


Nah, they’re holding them in front of them like they do with ice cream cones.

I ended up with several stands out of the cobalt prize boxes.  All but one were blue, even though they supposedly had the same chance for dropping.  Go figure.  Would happily share if I could.


----------



## Arundal

chelynnah said:


> Nah, they’re holding them in front of them like they do with ice cream cones.
> 
> I ended up with several stands out of the cobalt prize boxes.  All but one were blue, even though they supposedly had the same chance for dropping.  Go figure.  Would happily share if I could.



Would happily take one if you could share!   LOL  I won several cobalt boxes but no Lightsaber concession.


----------



## Aces86

I’m not going to finish this event ... I won’t even have enough currency to get rey, I’d rather just keep trying and keep it for diamonds tho. Have never really been a fan of Star Wars so I put little effort into this event. Was kinda nice not having to worry about it though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> Truth to this statement here.  I also didn't get a gold trophy this time around. Not like I need more fodder for Merlin anyway.



I too did not get a hold trophy this event - seemed harder to achieve (feel like in the past you could earn it with a lower ranking - like for top 200 or something)

I did get lucky with my cobalt chests though as I have both a blue and a red lightsaber stand


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

I put my red lightsaber stand (sadly no blue) by the entryway. So the kids are running around with either reindeer horns or santa hats, and red lightsabers.


----------



## Wdw1015

Just couldn’t get Kylos hats to drop so looks like I won’t be finishing this event. Very frustrating considering I hit the time wall everytime so spent days doing nothing at all only to rush at the end and still not complete it. Disappointed in the way that Gameloft has chosen to run the game these last few events, especially with the building enchantments. This game just isn’t what it was when I started playing several years ago.


----------



## Quellman

HappyRoadTrip said:


> I put my red lightsaber stand (sadly no blue) by the entryway. So the kids are running around with either reindeer horns or santa hats, and red lightsabers.


Maybe I didn't get any lightsabers because "I Might poke my eye out"


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> Maybe I didn't get any lightsabers because "I Might poke my eye out"



LOL, I really wanted a Lightsaber but did not get from any of my boxes, so this morning spent 40 gems and got a blue one from my chest. I put at front and visitors bought one almost right away, then moved to Star Wars area. Before long visitors were buying them in Star Wars area along with Blue Milk.


----------



## hopemax

Finished going 0-12 on Kylo Ear Hat tokens, in my Windows game.  So it cost 160 gems to Welcome him.  So I didn't spend gems on anything else.  Enchanting the Speeders got me 1 token in 8 tries.


----------



## supernova

Wow.  18 gems.  Thanks for skewing the event currency, Gameloft.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Wow.  18 gems.  Thanks for skewing the event currency, Gameloft.



The event currency is paid out differently, I got 11. But the overall event to me ran more smoothly then in the past. I don’t like that the mini events no long give away concessions, but  the Trophy, Happiness and Event Currency.  They want you to buy to much with money now.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> The event currency is paid out differently, I got 11. But the overall event to me ran more smoothly then in the past. I don’t like that the mini events no long give away concessions, but  the Trophy, Happiness and Event Currency.  They want you to buy to much with money now.


For a time, it was point-for-point on regular tasks.  Then a few events ago, they decided to scale back on how much each character could earn through a task.  Can't recall which event it was, but I do remember posting a chart comparing how much each task length would yield for events vs standard.  Guess they were tired of people winning (and not buying) 80 gems at a time.

The concession stand nonsense has been another pet peeve of mine.  There was a time you could buy them for gems (certainly not going to allow us to use our magic for them, which is annoying too).  How soon before we have to pay for the floats or they are only available in chests so we gamble on those as well?


----------



## mikegood2

Wdw1015 said:


> Just couldn’t get Kylos hats to drop so looks like I won’t be finishing this event. Very frustrating considering I hit the time wall everytime so spent days doing nothing at all only to rush at the end and still not complete it. Disappointed in the way that Gameloft has chosen to run the game these last few events, especially with the building enchantments. This game just isn’t what it was when I started playing several years ago.





hopemax said:


> Finished going 0-12 on Kylo Ear Hat tokens, in my Windows game.  So it cost 160 gems to Welcome him.  So I didn't spend gems on anything else.  Enchanting the Speeders got me 1 token in 8 tries.



Drop rates have always been a real issue in this game and I’m convinced they mess around with event item drop rate % throughout every event. Luckily my drop rates were really good and relatively even between Kylos items this event. Also helped that I had all of the character and attractions for this event. Also, don’t expect this to be the norm for me and I’ll be   and complaining about awful drop rates in the next event or two.



supernova said:


> Wow.  18 gems.  Thanks for skewing the event currency, Gameloft.



Once again we we basic even this event, but you slightly pulled ahead of me at the end. I ended up with 17 gems and think you got the event is completed an hour or two eRlier than mine.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> The event currency is paid out differently, I got 11. But the overall event to me ran more smoothly then in the past. I don’t like that the mini events no long give away concessions, but  the Trophy, Happiness and Event Currency.  They want you to buy to much with money now.



Yeah, I especially dislike the happiness rewards and it actually bugs me. Seriously unless you haven’t logged if for a day or two who needs that much happiness? Now if the happiness was banked and we could use it whenever we wanted to, that would be a useful reward!

Other than that I actually like the   rewards, because they don’t give me any incentive to put in any effort to finish higher. The one exception to that was the one that gave away gems. I actually did work on that one so I could finish top 20(?) to get my 30 or 40 gems.



supernova said:


> For a time, it was point-for-point on regular tasks.  Then a few events ago, they decided to scale back on how much each character could earn through a task.  Can't recall which event it was, but I do remember posting a chart comparing how much each task length would yield for events vs standard.  Guess they were tired of people winning (and not buying) 80 gems at a time.
> 
> The concession stand nonsense has been another pet peeve of mine.  There was a time you could buy them for gems (certainly not going to allow us to use our magic for them, which is annoying too).  How soon before we have to pay for the floats or they are only available in chests so we gamble on those as well?



Yep, it’s progressively gotten worse for the last 6-12 months. I also didn’t get any concession stands this event and wouldn’t have minded one or two of them. Funny thing is I looked thru my stand inventory, just to see if I won one and didn’t realize it. I didn’t, but was really surprised seeing all these newer stands I didn’t realize I had. Probably from the stand concessions, so I guess I really don’t pay attention to them.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I especially dislike the happiness rewards and it actually bugs me. Seriously unless you haven’t logged if for a day or two who needs that much happiness? Now if the happiness was banked and we could use it whenever we wanted to, that would be a useful reward!
> 
> Other than that I actually like the   rewards, because they don’t give me any incentive to put in any effort to finish higher. The one exception to that was the one that gave away gems. I actually did work on that one so I could finish top 20(?) to get my 30 or 40 gems.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it’s progressively gotten worse for the last 6-12 months. I also didn’t get any concession stands this event and wouldn’t have minded one or two of them. Funny thing is I looked thru my stand inventory, just to see if I won one and didn’t realize it. I didn’t, but was really surprised seeing all these newer stands I didn’t realize I had. Probably from the stand concessions, so I guess I really don’t pay attention to them.


I have a ton of stands in inventory, and I too went through every one of them in case there was one at the end to purchase.  Of course...


----------



## JamesGarvey

It looks like the Star Wars attraction drops got nerfed.


----------



## mikegood2

Just started to level my final Frozen Character, Honeymaren to 10 so I’m just down to SW and Coco characters!

*Star Wars*
BB-8 - 5
Poe - 7
Finn - 6 (ready for 7)
Rey - 5
FOST - 6
Kylo Ren - 4
Hux - 6

R2 - 6
3PO - 7

*Coco*
Ready for 10
Miguel
Dante
Mama Imelda
Ernesto

Abuelita - 7
Mama Coco - 9
Hector - 9

Have 328 posters, so I’ll start making some of the Coco characters in the next few days.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I got a wish from a kid and got a blueprint instead of a happiness smilie, I was not amused. I much rather get the happiness because I'm having a hard enough time with those and I do not care about those enchantments.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> I got a wish from a kid and got a blueprint instead of a happiness smilie, I was not amused. I much rather get the happiness because I'm having a hard enough time with those and I do not care about those enchantments.


The blue wishes will yield anything but happiness, I believe.  We are supposed to get one of those a day.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just started to level my final Frozen Character, Honeymaren to 10 so I’m just down to SW and Coco characters!


Nice!  I still have to finish up the dumb lizard thing.  Half way to 10, the other two Frozen characters are done.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

supernova said:


> The blue wishes will yield anything but happiness, I believe.  We are supposed to get one of those a day.


 Every now and again I do get happiness from blue wishes.  The difference is it gives you 3 happiness instead of the usual one


----------



## Quellman

Let's play the old who is leveling game:

BB-8 Collecting for 5 
Poe Ready for 7 
Finn Ready for 7 
Rey Collecting for 5
Storm Trooper Collecting for 5 
Kylo Collecting for 3  (His hat drops will be terrible) 
Hux Collecting for 5 
C3po Collecting for 6 

Ryder Ready for 9 
HoneyBadger Collecting for 9 

Marlin Ready for 10 

Coco Boy - Ready for 10 
GrandmaMa collecting for 8 
Derpy Dog - Collecting for 9 
Great Grandma Coco - Ready for 8 
Purple Lady Coco - Collecting for 7 
Forgotten Dad - Collecting for 8 
Rock Star - Collecting for 10
All characters need those pink posters to level.

Never got the ghost of Grumpy (Haunted Mansion Bride).

And yes I bought the xwing fighter after much debate. I figure the need


----------



## McCoy

I guess there is a Sand Whirl event going on now...? I haven't been able to check it out yet, but does anyone know which characters collect items?  Thanks!


----------



## Arundal

McCoy said:


> I guess there is a Sand Whirl event going on now...? I haven't been able to check it out yet, but does anyone know which characters collect items?  Thanks!



They are:

Dustpan:

Anatasia
Cinderella
General Hux
Kylo Ren

Broom:

BoPeep
Drizella
Rey
Kylo Ren

The quests range from 4 to 6 hours and requires two of each. Minnie, Mickey and Pete have to do the quests once item acquired. Don’t know rewards yet sorry.


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> The quests range from 4 to 6 hours and requires two of each. Minnie, Mickey and Pete have to do the quests once item acquired. Don’t know rewards yet sorry.


For winds collected you get 
2 winds = 10 gems. 
5 winds  one of those purple resource chests.
10 winds a purple blue print. 
15 winds an orange blue print.  

There is a leaderboard, but I don't really plan on collecting until the end to get my 10 gems and then restock the dustpans and brooms for the next time it is offered. 

Also a livestream will be tomorrow.


----------



## DisTXMom

Any speculation on the livestream?


----------



## mikegood2

Another livestream!!!

Can‘t they give us a little more of a break between the ending of an event and the next livestream? It feels like 2 days is the shortest they’ve ever done and I’m not looking forward to a new event or TC any time soon.


----------



## mmmears

Dumb question, but I took some time off and now have no idea what a blue wish is (that just sounds wrong)?



mikegood2 said:


> Just started to level my final Frozen Character, Honeymaren to 10 so I’m just down to SW and Coco characters!
> 
> *Star Wars*
> BB-8 - 5
> Poe - 7
> Finn - 6 (ready for 7)
> Rey - 5
> FOST - 6
> Kylo Ren - 4
> Hux - 6
> 
> R2 - 6
> 3PO - 7
> 
> *Coco*
> Ready for 10
> Miguel
> Dante
> Mama Imelda
> Ernesto
> 
> Abuelita - 7
> Mama Coco - 9
> Hector - 9
> 
> Have 328 posters, so I’ll start making some of the Coco characters in the next few days.



Lucky!  I still have all the Coco and SW characters, 2 Frozen ones, Forky (from my xmas chest) and Squirt from Nemo who is taking f o r e v e r .


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Dumb question, but I took some time off and now have no idea what a blue wish is (that just sounds wrong)?


I cannot recall what they termed it exactly, but it's an extra wish that we now get once a day.  Rather than straight happiness, we have a chance of receiving magic, elixirs, a scroll, a gem, or extra happiness.  I'm sure I'm missing something, but look at it as a sort gift wish, I guess?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I cannot recall what they termed it exactly, but it's an extra wish that we now get once a day.  Rather than straight happiness, we have a chance of receiving magic, elixirs, a scroll, a gem, or extra happiness.  I'm sure I'm missing something, but look at it as a sort gift wish, I guess?



Is that the one that gives an extra item?  I've received some of those but I don't think it's been one per day.  Thank you for explaining.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Is that the one that gives an extra item?  I've received some of those but I don't think it's been one per day.  Thank you for explaining.


I sometimes seem to be getting mine overnight, so it's waiting in my park in the morning.


----------



## mara512

Level Update
Honeymaren 8
Fire Spirit 9
All other Frozen 10

Squirt 9
All other Nemo 10

Imelda 9
Mama Coco 8
Abuelita 8
Dante 7
Hector 7
Other 2 at 10

R2D2 4
C3PO 6
BB8 4
Finn 7
Poe 7
Rey 4
Stormtrooper 5
Ren 2
Hux 6

Wasn’t lucky enough to get the bride. 
Everyone else at 10


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I sometimes seem to be getting mine overnight, so it's waiting in my park in the morning.



I also didn't get much with the gem conversion, but I thought it was because I just kept leveling up my characters even though it cost me EC.  I just have too many I'm working on now.


----------



## McCoy

For the extra 'blue' wishes, I believe that is the extra wish you get from having Tomorrowland enhanced to level 2 or 3 or whatever, and as best I can tell a wish is coming about 24 hours after collecting the previous one.


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> For the extra 'blue' wishes, I believe that is the extra wish you get from having Tomorrowland enhanced to level 2 or 3 or whatever, and as best I can tell a wish is coming about 24 hours after collecting the previous one.



That may explain why I don't get them then.  I didn't bother with upgrading the lands.  They've made this game a bit too complicated IMHO.


----------



## Arundal

I watched the Livestream and basically this is not a Tower Challenge but a short event that enables you to earn the Lunar New Year - Hong Kong costumes for Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Daisy. No new events for a couple weeks, to give us time for a break.

Second, they are doing some changes to several of the chests by rotating out current decorations, concessions etc for different ones.

Talked a little about what is coming in 2020 but very evasive about exactly what but new permanent content.

Edit: I don’t remember them mentioning when the update will occur, I am assuming next Tuesday as usual but not sure.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I watched the Livestream and basically this is not a Tower Challenge but a short event that enables you to earn the Lunar New Year - Hong Kong costumes for Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Daisy. No new events for a couple weeks, to give us time for a break.
> 
> Second, they are doing some changes to several of the chests by rotating out current decorations, concessions etc for different ones.
> 
> Talked a little about what is coming in 2020 but very evasive about exactly what but new permanent content.



Cool! 

I saw the Hong Kong costumes on Reddit and think there ugly. So I’m not gonna worry about them and just continue leveling my characters. Hopefully I’ll be able to MAX most of my Coco characters in the next week or two.


----------



## quesoboy88

Arundal said:


> I watched the Livestream and basically this is not a Tower Challenge but a short event that enables you to earn the Lunar New Year - Hong Kong costumes for Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Daisy. No new events for a couple weeks, to give us time for a break.



Did they look like they Lunar New Year costumes they've had in previous years or did they look new? I honestly don't remember if I've gotten them before.


----------



## Arundal

quesoboy88 said:


> Did they look like they Lunar New Year costumes they've had in previous years or did they look new? I honestly don't remember if I've gotten them before.



Believe they look different. Someone mentioned they are on Reddit somewhere, they mentioned the old ones will be made available again someday.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

I’m a Day One player, but everyone seems so far ahead of me even before I gave up. I don’t even bother trying to get happiness, by pleasing guests. Mostly because with all the pop ups and to-dos it felt like I had to do a bunch of chores before I even get to playing the game. I’m this close to giving up looking for chests too.

Pretty much, here’s how I level up my characters for the past year or two: During the events, when I play multiple times a day, for a slim chance at getting most of the characters, I will send my other characters to collect all those 1-2 hour tokens. In between events, I will only play once a day, and send my characters to get the maximum timed tokens. Whatever I can do to make the game more fun and less about work.

I’ve noticed though that I’ve collected quite a few million blue potions. I am hoping they’ll open up a new parcel of land from the older sections before introducing another insanely expensive non event character line. Pinocchio is celebrating its 80th anniversary and Aristocats 50th this year. I’m hoping to see at least those.


----------



## rr333

quesoboy88 said:


> Did they look like they Lunar New Year costumes they've had in previous years or did they look new? I honestly don't remember if I've gotten them before.



They are new.


----------



## Peachkins

I am exceedingly happy to hear there are no events for the near future. Not worried about the costumes, so this will be some prime character- leveling time for me. I'm just finishing up with Nemo, and I'd love to be at least closer to finished with Coco before the next event. 

I was pretty shocked I managed to get Kylo Ren during the last event. I was at WDW during the first few days of the event and slacked off quite a bit. I also got sick and didn't feel like doing anything, including playing this game. Figured there was no way. I didn't hit any time walls either. I think things were much more forgiving, at least for me.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The game’s biggest failing (among several) is the speed, frequency & degree that introduced content becomes completely useless to future gameplay. I feel no urge to get the Lunar New Year costumes because I know, barring possibly a token or mini-task and even then probably only during the new year celebration, will never have any purpose ever again.

Aside from the permanent premium characters, the only collections not completely leveled are Star Wars, Coco & Frozen 2. I send any wish granting character on 4hr tasks to bait their tasks, leaving me with 61 characters in kingdom and a massive 148 sent home. Similarly, I’ve decided if a building doesnt activate a token/trophy or one of those 4hr tasks, it’s been put away, because tapper events have been made more important than park layout. So most of the characters serve no purpose, most of the buildings serve no purpose.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Aside from the permanent premium characters, the only collections not completely leveled are Star Wars, Coco & Frozen 2. I send any wish granting character on 4hr tasks to bait their tasks, leaving me with 61 characters in kingdom and a massive 148 sent home. Similarly, I’ve decided if a building doesnt activate a token/trophy or one of those 4hr tasks, it’s been put away, because tapper events have been made more important than park layout. So most of the characters serve no purpose, motst of the buildings serve no purpose.


Interesting strategy, but what about all of the magic you're missing out on collecting? Please don't try to tell me that even magic has become an obsolete feature of the game at this point.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Patch notes are out:

https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...update-37-year-of-the-mouse/1590383754461416/


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Latest update is available in the Microsoft store.  120 gems each for Minnie, Daisy, and Donald's lunar costumes with Mickey's costume not yet available.  Or you can purchase Minnie's, Daisy's, and Donald's costumes for $3.89 Canadian each (not sure of the US conversion).  The purchase price includes one concession chest as well as one costume.


----------



## supernova

Is it me, or is Gameloft completely overlooking the fact that we already have Lunar New Year costumes for Mickey and Minnie?  Because now I have two listed in my costume area.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Is it me, or is Gameloft completely overlooking the fact that we already have Lunar New Year costumes for Mickey and Minnie?  Because now I have two listed in my costume area.



I don’t have my update yet, but is one labeled Lunar New Year - Hong Kong at least?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Is it me, or is Gameloft completely overlooking the fact that we already have Lunar New Year costumes for Mickey and Minnie?  Because now I have two listed in my costume area.



Also don’t have the update, but they can have as many listed as they want to, because I’m gonna ignore the costumes anyways Especially if they want real money for them. I’ll begrudgingly collect for any costume materials if they are free though.

Hopefully they don’t have to many pop ups telling us they have new costumes.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I don’t have my update yet, but is one labeled Lunar New Year - Hong Kong at least?


I noticed that they are trying to differentiate between the two by labeling one as Hong Kong.  But seriously at the end of the day, how many damn Bellhop Mickeys do we really need?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also don’t have the update, but they can have as many listed as they want to, because I’m gonna ignore the costumes anyways Especially if they want real money for them. I’ll begrudgingly collect for any costume materials if they are free though.
> 
> Hopefully they don’t have to many pop ups telling us they have new costumes.


I've had three so far... one each for the available costumes.  120 gems per costume, or pick it up directly for $2.99 each.  Wonder how many gems people could buy for $9 and if it'd be a wash in the end for those foolish enough to part with cash.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I've had three so far... one each for the available costumes.  120 gems per costume, or pick it up directly for $2.99 each.  Wonder how many gems people could buy for $9 and if it'd be a wash in the end for those foolish enough to part with cash.



I will be passing on the costumes at 2.99. Really, I would not use 120 gems for them.


----------



## DCNC

Still no IOS update here. Anyone else?


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I will be passing on the costumes at 2.99. Really, I would not use 120 gems for them.


I have a strange feeling that you are in good company here.


----------



## 10CJ

DCNC said:


> Still no IOS update here. Anyone else?



no update for me either


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I didn’t have the update available until this morning. If the costumes could be acquired through tasks, I’d probably take a shot at them. No way I’m wasting any of the gems on them. What a waste of an update.


----------



## quesoboy88

DCNC said:


> Still no IOS update here. Anyone else?


Nothing yet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so one small annoying thing with this update is in the character screen the Star Wars collections are not all together.  The event characters are now at the bottom but the permanent contecnt (R2-D2 and C-3PO) are up high right after Cinderella

really not a big deal just annoying as have characters from each to level up and have to scroll between them


----------



## Quellman

TheMaxRebo said:


> so one small annoying thing with this update is in the character screen the Star Wars collections are not all together.  The event characters are now at the bottom but the permanent contecnt (R2-D2 and C-3PO) are up high right after Cinderella
> 
> really not a big deal just annoying as have characters from each to level up and have to scroll between them


That is really kind of lame they did it that way. I get it because of event vs permanent content and how they list them. 

 And let's be honest the C3PO is more of a side quest than having anything to do with actually progressing the story line.  I mean think about it, if someone was to download the game today, the only character they would get from the star wars set is C3PO. 1 of 9 !  2 of 9 if you spend Gems on R2.   The only other 2 character IP is Wall-E, where eve is earned and wall-e is gems.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> That is really kind of lame they did it that way. I get it because of event vs permanent content and how they list them.





TheMaxRebo said:


> so one small annoying thing with this update is in the character screen the Star Wars collections are not all together.  The event characters are now at the bottom but the permanent contecnt (R2-D2 and C-3PO) are up high right after Cinderella



I get that they are trying to sort character groups by event and permanent content, but why not do so in reverse chronological order, so that the characters most players need are more easily accessible.  I would imagine by now that the existing players greatly outweigh new players, so the time to cater to your true player base is long overdue.  Plus, seriously, why the hell is Merlin located anywhere near the top of the character book list???  Think, Gameloft, think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I get that they are trying to sort character groups by event and permanent content, but why not do so in reverse chronological order, so that the characters most players need are more easily accessible.  I would imagine by now that the existing players greatly outweigh new players, so the time to cater to your true player base is long overdue.  Plus, seriously, why the hell is Merlin located anywhere near the top of the character book list???  Think, Gameloft, think.



I still think just setting up the character group listing on a "wheel" so that once you go past the top it comes back to the bottom so you can go quicker from top to bottom and back would make things a lot easier


----------



## JamesGarvey

Given the Frozen 2 page reside directly next to the permanent section, I’m leaning more towards bug than feature when it comes to the location of R2 & 3PO.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I get that they are trying to sort character groups by event and permanent content, but why not do so in reverse chronological order, so that the characters most players need are more easily accessible.  I would imagine by now that the existing players greatly outweigh new players, so the time to cater to your true player base is long overdue.  Plus, seriously, why the hell is Merlin located anywhere near the top of the character book list???  Think, Gameloft, think.



The fact that they haven't done *ANYTHING* to fix this is ridiculous. The game currently has 69 grouping tabs/windows and moving the characters that most players have left to level up to the bottom a pain! @supernova and @TheMaxRebo both had good options. I’ve suggested having a tab at the top that would list every character and only those that can still be leveled. Honestly it’s hard to imagine anything that wouldn’t work better than what they currently have, but it’s GameLoft, so I’m sure they could.


----------



## McCoy

JamesGarvey said:


> Given the Frozen 2 page reside directly next to the permanent section, I’m leaning more towards bug than feature when it comes to the location of R2 & 3PO.


The difference, however, is that the original Frozen content was an event, not permanent content.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> The fact that they haven't done *ANYTHING* to fix this is ridiculous. The game currently has 69 grouping tabs/windows and moving the characters that most players have left to level up to the bottom a pain! @supernova and @TheMaxRebo both had good options. I’ve suggested having a tab at the top that would list every character and only those that can still be leveled. Honestly it’s hard to imagine anything that wouldn’t work better than what they currently have, but it’s GameLoft, so I’m sure they could.


Here's hoping that this semester's crop of interns is better than any previous group we've had at Gameloft.  Although I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mickey's Lunar Hong Kong Costume is available now - obtained via an 8 day tapper event where you need to gather honey dippers and honey combs to capture honey bees

You earn the costume as the last item on the progress Event Rewards list (you need 50 bees) not via the leader board (leader board is just for scrolls and top 50 slots get an attraction chest)

per the news info sheet, there will be extra dippers and honeycombs vai firecracker and wish granter events taking place during the larger honey bee event


----------



## quesoboy88

The Mulan characters are back in the Legendary chests too. I always find this stupid. Mushu is a common drop in them but even then is only a 16% chance of getting him. I'd much rather them have them available for slightly over the cost of the chests...or even whatever they were originally during the event! They'd get "more" out of me if I could just go back to buying the characters rather than gambling on a chance at them in a chest because I won't ever do the Legendary Chests.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mickey's Lunar Hong Kong Costume is available now - obtained via an 8 day tapper event where you need to gather honey dippers and honey combs to capture honey bees
> 
> You earn the costume as the last item on the progress Event Rewards list (you need 50 bees) not via the leader board (leader board is just for scrolls and top 50 slots get an attraction chest)
> 
> per the news info sheet, there will be extra dippers and honeycombs vai firecracker and wish granter events taking place during the larger honey bee event



Even though I don't care about the stupid costumes I guess it doesn't hurt to  participate in the tapper potion of it? Doesn't make me happy though, because I was hoping to put off updating to the latest update just so my SW characters would stay on top, but you need the newest version to be able to participate in the tapper.


----------



## Gorechick

With the latest update, I noticed that Mike's happiness quest went from 3 minutes to 8 hours.


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> With the latest update, I noticed that Mike's happiness quest went from 3 minutes to 8 hours.


Shouldn't be.  They announced that any happiness requests above an hour were being dropped.  Probably juts a glitch in programming (wouldn't surprise me at all).  I would just ignore any requests for him until they fix it.


----------



## Gorechick

supernova said:


> Shouldn't be.  They announced that any happiness requests above an hour were being dropped.  Probably juts a glitch in programming (wouldn't surprise me at all).  I would just ignore any requests for him until they fix it.


Comedy for an Event at 8 hours is also garnering honey for the honeybee event.


----------



## lmmatooki

Are you all ready for some silly costumes? I know supernova is the most excited for them!


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> Are you all ready for some silly costumes? I know supernova is the most excited for them!


Yes @lmmatooki!!!  You know it!  Because, well, we all need a second Bell Hop Mickey  

These interns really are killing us, aren't they?


----------



## 2010_Bride

Anyone else have an issue with the bees having disappeared since the firecracker event began?


----------



## chelynnah

2010_Bride said:


> Anyone else have an issue with the bees having disappeared since the firecracker event began?


I was actually coming to find out if anyone knew the hours it takes for the bees to reappear after collecting them all. With the first fireworks reward we were able to collect all currently available bees so that’s why they’ve disappeared, but it’s been several hours now and I’d have expected them to have respawned by now.  It seemed yesterday people had a lot more early on than would have been possible with how long it’s been since I collected them all now.

I hope that made sense


----------



## Arundal

2010_Bride said:


> Anyone else have an issue with the bees having disappeared since the firecracker event began?



Mine disappeared about that time!


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Yes @lmmatooki!!!  You know it!  Because, well, we all need a second Bell Hop Mickey
> 
> These interns really are killing us, aren't they?


I knew it and they really are haha


----------



## Quellman

I have collected exactly 0 bees.  I have glut of 18 of each of the honey items, maybe for the next time the bees appear there will be something worth playing for.  I've been tapping the fireworks when I see them but I don't actively seek them out.  I've also shelved almost all of my attractions and decorations in the park.  Just pretty much anything that helps with chartacter tokens is left, plus enough around califronia screamin for the magic bubble that appears once a day.  I suspect that I'll finally be done with Boo, Frozen 2 people, and the green frog from Tangled in another week.  

I will say that the few enchantments I have done for coco and star wars is nice.  The skeleton grandma is quietly racking up all the tokens to upgrade her without having to diver people to do the tasks for them. I think she'll have enough tokens to go from 7-10 soon.  The only thing lacking are those silly posters.  Same with Finn from starwars, his tokens keep dropping even if I'm not leveling.  So I guess the take away is this: I'm not spending time on character tasks for tokens that I get through enchantments.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I have collected exactly 0 bees.  I have glut of 18 of each of the honey items, maybe for the next time the bees appear there will be something worth playing for.



Good to know. I’m currently at 40 bees collected. Once I hit 50, for the costume, I’ll just collect items for the next event.



Quellman said:


> I will say that the few enchantments I have done for coco and star wars is nice.  The skeleton grandma is quietly racking up all the tokens to upgrade her without having to diver people to do the tasks for them. I think she'll have enough tokens to go from 7-10 soon.  The only thing lacking are those silly posters.  Same with Finn from starwars, his tokens keep dropping even if I'm not leveling.  So I guess the take away is this: I'm not spending time on character tasks for tokens that I get through enchantments.



I’m currently down to 3  Coco characters and will buy the remaining items I need to level 2 of them up in the next few days. And yes the posters are a pain to collect.
*Abuelita* - 8 (her sandal is the hardest Coco item to collect)
*Mama Coco* - 9 (need 12 ear hats)
*Hector* - 9 (need 9 Journals)

For Star Wars I’m keeping everyone ready for level 8 at level 7 so I can focus on collecting items for lower level SW characters.
*BB-8* - 6  (ready for 7)
*Poe* - 7 (ready for 8)
*Finn* - 7 (ready for 8)
*Rey* - 5
*FOST* - 7 (ready for 8)
*Kylo Ren* - 6
*Hux* - 7 (ready for 8)
*R2* - 6 (ready for 7)
*3PO* - 7 (ready for 8)

I’ve been spending elixir to buy items to speed up leveling and I‘m still over 100K. Gonna continue to do the same when I’m close to collecting all of an item from now on. Now I just need to figure how much elixir I want to always have. Right now I’m thinking 75K should be enough for any future building(s), so that gives me over 25K to strategically spend.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I have collected exactly 0 bees.  I have glut of 18 of each of the honey items, maybe for the next time the bees appear there will be something worth playing for.  I've been tapping the fireworks when I see them but I don't actively seek them out.  I've also shelved almost all of my attractions and decorations in the park.  Just pretty much anything that helps with chartacter tokens is left, plus enough around califronia screamin for the magic bubble that appears once a day.  I suspect that I'll finally be done with Boo, Frozen 2 people, and the green frog from Tangled in another week.


Good that you can go that high for the honey items.  Mine only allow me to collect 6 of each before they stop accumulating from tasks.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Good that you can go that high for the honey items.  Mine only allow me to collect 6 of each before they stop accumulating from tasks.


So I had the 6 of each from a previous event.  Then they gave them as rewards from the firecrackers.  So those just stacked.  With no desire for yet another costume, I skipped it.  It would proabbly be too much to think they look at the analystics of the game, but if they see more and more people either not participating or failing certain events they might reconsider.  Especially since the milestone events for the bees were hardly worth that effort on top of it.  So at least my restraint was good on this one.


----------



## JamesGarvey

One more bee for the costume and I’m done with the task. My leaderboard is too crocked to care about. Even the 50 spot is double what I have.


----------



## supernova

Woke up to be able to collect my final bee.  Done with this ridiculousness.  So glad to have a costume I will most likely never use.  Oh wait, that's nearly all of them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> One more bee for the costume and I’m done with the task. My leaderboard is too crocked to care about. Even the 50 spot is double what I have.



yeah, there seems to be a lot of people really competitive to get a bunch of stuff that is relatively meaningless

At least the new wish granter leaderboard gives out some gems for the top spots


----------



## JamesGarvey

Depending on what attractions someone is missing, those chests, while lottery tickets, do have a very high potential pay out.


----------



## goingthedistance

Got the worthless Mickey lunar pixels which will very quickly become unused just like the older Mickey lunar pixels, the older Minnie lunar pixels, and the even more worthless Chip and Dale lunar pixels.


----------



## supernova

goingthedistance said:


> Got the worthless Mickey lunar pixels which will very quickly become unused just like the older Mickey lunar pixels, the older Minnie lunar pixels, and the even more worthless Chip and Dale lunar pixels.


Oh come on.... now that you have Mickey, don't even try to convince us that you aren't even the slightest bit more incentivized to spend nine bucks on the other three worthless costumes now that you have Mickey?  Clearly the Gameloft interns want us to complete the set!


----------



## Quellman

I realized that 32 of those tokens won't help me much since the bees are on a time delay for spawning.  Oh well.  

New live stream on the 31st.  

In terms of characters I just have Coco, Star Wars, and a few tokens left on the honeybadger from Frozen 2.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I realized that 32 of those tokens won't help me much since the bees are on a time delay for spawning.  Oh well.
> 
> New live stream on the 31st.
> 
> In terms of characters I just have Coco, Star Wars, and a few tokens left on the honeybadger from Frozen 2.



Didn’t they just have a livestream? I’m so excited that I l‘ll be able to skip watching 2 livestreams in a month! 

I’m officially down to just my level 8 Abuelita as my final Coco character! Is it just me or is she the toughest character to collect for? Her Sandals only have 3 jobs (6, 6 and 12 hours) and one of the 6 hours doesn’t really count because it also collects a common poster.

As far as SW characters go, I’m at the point of trying to figure out if it’s best to level any character who’s ready to level, or focus on trying to level some of the lower level characters first. Right now I’m leaving the 5 level 7 characters I have  ready for level 8 so I can get Rey and Kylo Ren to 7 first.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> I realized that 32 of those tokens won't help me much since the bees are on a time delay for spawning.  Oh well.
> 
> New live stream on the 31st.
> 
> In terms of characters I just have Coco, Star Wars, and a few tokens left on the honeybadger from Frozen 2.



FYI - based on the comments looks like live stream should be about Lady and the Tramp content


----------



## Peachkins

They did just have a livestream. I'm disappointed another one is coming so soon. I've really been enjoying the game and being able to concentrate on leveling up. Even got Mushu from the calendar legendary chest, so that was exciting. Of course, I've been ignoring the costumes entirely which frees up some time. I don't mind the mini-events- they're easy to ignore if I don't want to participate.


----------



## SunDial

I am soooo excited for another event.   Can we have a tower challenge at the same time too?


----------



## Peachkins

SunDial said:


> I am soooo excited for another event.   Can we have a tower challenge at the same time too?



Shhhhhhh... they'll hear you...


----------



## Unca’ Donald

From what a read a week or 2 ago, the next update is going to be permanent content, not an event. I guess we’ll find out tomorrow.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> I’m officially down to just my level 8 Abuelita as my final Coco character! Is it just me or is she the toughest character to collect for? Her Sandals only have 3 jobs (6, 6 and 12 hours) and one of the 6 hours doesn’t really count because it also collects a common poster.



I have more than 3 jobs. It must be enchantments. Miguel has a 4 hr, Ernesto has an 8 hr. Mama Coco has 2 different 6hrs, the second options are both Abuelita’s tokens.  My hardest is Hector. I have the tasks, I do the tasks. His.tokens.will.not.drop.


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I have more than 3 jobs. It must be enchantments. Miguel has a 4 hr, Ernesto has an 8 hr. Mama Coco has 2 different 6hrs, the second options are both Abuelita’s tokens.  My hardest is Hector. I have the tasks, I do the tasks. His.tokens.will.not.drop.



Interesting! I just checked and it looks like the reason I have so few options is I never bought the premium Musical Celebration building. Have a feeling I would have already maxed her if I did, but was to low on gems at the time to get it. The good news is I’ve built my gem reserve to over 550 today.


----------



## JamesGarvey

got 1st play on my board locked up unless the 2nd place person finds 12 wishes in the next hour. An hour later I’m on a plane to WDW so hopefully without any bs, I can just stick people on their longest token tasks and only look if I’m super bored in line.


----------



## Onceler

Lady And The Tramp Update

- Permanent kingdom quest, available after Dumbo is completed
- Update available on 2/4

New Attractions:
    - Lady and Tramp’s House
    - Tony’s Restaurant
    - The Beaver Dam

New Concessions:
    - The Tramp Ears Stand
    - The Lady Ears Stand
    - The Spaghetti Stand

New Decorations:
    - The Romantic Table (set with a plate of spaghetti and meatballs)

New Parade Float:
    - Lady and Tramp chasing each other

New Characters:
    - Lady

    - Tramp

    - Jock (available via a leaderboard event, will be available after a later update as a premium character if not obtained via leaderboard)

    - Joe

    - Tony

    - Trusty (premium character)


New Costume:
     - Queen Anna costume (available during a striking gold event)

Rebalancing:
     - Blue and red light saber stands changed from epic to rare
     - Star Wars legendary chest will be introduced
     - Concession chests are being rotated

Quality of life fixes:
     - The read notification will be less intrusive. The ready notification will appear only once.
     - Visiting home: The more characters sent home the smoother the game will play.
     - Long wish tasks will be reverted back to short tasks.


----------



## mikegood2

Glad to see it’s permanent content!  

A few observations based off @Onceler post:

Doesn’t 6 characters seem kinda strange?
Have they ever had an event where a character was available in a leaderboard event?
If Dumbo is required for the Lady and the Tramp characters, does that mean we’re likely getting a Dumbo related TC soon?
Cool another costume to ignore!
The content fixes sound nice.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

6 characters does seem like a lot considering it isn’t an event. I’m a little concerned about Jock being available in a leaderboard event. Hopefully it’s based on hitting the milestones, and not actually needing to finish near the top of the leaderboard.


----------



## Peachkins

So no new land then? Shoot. Guess I'll be putting some stuff away.


----------



## KPach525

mikegood2 said:


> Glad to see it’s permanent content!
> 
> A few observations based off @Onceler post:
> 
> Doesn’t 6 characters seem kinda strange?
> Have they ever had an event where a character was available in a leaderboard event?
> If Dumbo is required for the Lady and the Tramp characters, does that mean we’re likely getting a Dumbo related TC soon?
> Cool another costume to ignore!
> The content fixes sound nice.


We got dumbo several updates back. Dumbo, Timothy Mouse and the Ringleader. They’ve been home so long you likely just forgot


----------



## KPach525

Unca’ Donald said:


> 6 characters does seem like a lot considering it isn’t an event. I’m a little concerned about Jock being available in a leaderboard event. Hopefully it’s based on hitting the milestones, and not actually needing to finish near the top of the leaderboard.


Agree, 6 is too many for this movie. Really disagree with the addition of Joe and Tony... Jock and Trusty make sense, even one of the strays makes more sense.. it is a dog movie


----------



## mikegood2

KPach525 said:


> We got dumbo several updates back. Dumbo, Timothy Mouse and the Ringleader. They’ve been home so long you likely just forgot



I have enough trouble remembering, or caring what they released a month ago, you really expect me to remember an event that was close to a year ago?  Seriously though, with 200+ characters they do kinda blur together.

It guess it did just remind me that they released a live action Dumbo last year. That said it looked to awful to me that even though I’ve got Disney+ and can watch it at any time, I haven’t had any interest in doing that.


----------



## mikegood2

For anyone who watch the livestream, did they mention what characters what collect Lady and the Tramp items? I’d assume the 3 Dumbo characters, but anyone else mentioned. As long as Star Wars characters aren’t require I guess I really don’t care. If they are I’m not gonna be happy though.


----------



## hopemax

KPach525 said:


> Agree, 6 is too many for this movie. Really disagree with the addition of Joe and Tony... Jock and Trusty make sense, even one of the strays makes more sense.. it is a dog movie


Really disappointed about no Peg. Don’t expect the cats. Disney has started trying to hide them due to “outdated stereotypes.”  They recently updated a pin set and removed them.


----------



## eco-muse

Does anyone know why I have 2 Shere Khans?

The one in the top circle I sent to do a task.
He is already up to level 3.

The one in the bottom circle I can't tap or click on, at all. He just walks around the kingdom.

(And I already have Wendy at level 2, working on getting her to level 3).


----------



## hopemax

eco-muse said:


> Does anyone know why I have 2 Shere Khans?
> 
> The one in the top circle I sent to do a task.
> He is already up to level 3.
> 
> The one in the bottom circle I can't tap or click on, at all. He just walks around the kingdom.
> 
> (And I already have Wendy at level 2, working on getting her to level 3).



Do you remember earlier in the game how we had to Battle Pete, Zurg, Mother Gothel? And when we were done the portals would open to new areas?  Although, I don't think Shere Khan opens a portal he is similar to one of those characters.  Prior to the battling, they would walk around the kingdom, exerting their presence.

However, according to Reddit, there appears to be a bug in one of the prior updates.  People are reporting that the battling prior to welcoming him is gone entirely, and at least one other person has reported after Welcoming him, the other one is still stalking around.

So bug.


----------



## eco-muse

hopemax said:


> Do you remember earlier in the game how we had to Battle Pete, Zurg, Mother Gothel? And when we were done the portals would open to new areas?  Although, I don't think Shere Khan opens a portal he is similar to one of those characters.  Prior to the battling, they would walk around the kingdom, exerting their presence.
> 
> However, according to Reddit, there appears to be a bug in one of the prior updates.  People are reporting that the battling prior to welcoming him is gone entirely, and at least one other person has reported after Welcoming him, the other one is still stalking around.
> 
> So bug.



I figured that might be the case. The only portal I have left to open (at this point) is the one to the right of BTMR. But since I already have Shere Khan, I'm not sure how that's supposed to happen. (Unless another character opens that portal?)


----------



## Aces86

Excited for lady and the tramp that it’s permanent... hope I can end up getting Jock. He was my fav in the original, and have grown up with Scottish Terriers. I loved that movie as a kid


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - update is out, at least for Android

Trusty is premium character available now, 500 gems


----------



## Arundal

Update out for IPhone as well.


----------



## Arundal

I thought 500 gems a little steep, but used most my gems to get Trusty, but if any houses are gems, where would I put them. Lol, Trusty can walk around the kingdom. Need a couple more for float too, but not available for a week.


----------



## mikegood2

Initial observations of the new update:

Really like the splash/loading screen. Mostly because the logo is actually properly sized. It’s usually way to small and that’s always bugged me.
500 gems for Trusty seems steep! Not sure if I want to spend that much?
The game has Bambi? Yes, I know it does, but Bambi characters have been in storage so long, that was my initial thought.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

quick note to people that put some buildings away - a couple of the Jungle Book buildings are needed for the tasks for Moagli and Baloo (the Baloo's Oasis and Kaa's Jungle Gym)


----------



## PrincessS121212

Arundal said:


> I thought 500 gems a little steep, but used most my gems to get Trusty, but if any houses are gems, where would I put them. Lol, Trusty can walk around the kingdom. Need a couple more for float too, but not available for a week.


500 gems is steep but not the first time they charged that much for a character.  I believe Maximus was 500 a year or 2 ago.


----------



## McCoy

Sporky was pretty much the last permanent content premium character and he was 500, so 500 now shouldn’t be a surprise.


----------



## Onceler

Trusty is a bit pricey, but he is only tied for the 4th most expensive premium character. Unless I'm mistaken, I believe these are the gem requirements for all of the premium characters:

Scrooge McDuck: 600
Maximus: 575
Captain Hook: 550
King Louie: 500
The Ringmaster: 500
Forky: 500
Trusty: 500
Wall-E: 475
Jack Sparrow: 450
Flower: 450
Flash: 420
Boo: 395
Lady Tremaine: 300
Sultan: 300
Ed: 300
Fire Spirit: 300
R2-D2: 300
Rex: 295
Merryweather: 240
Bruce: 200


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Really disappointed about no Peg. Don’t expect the cats. Disney has started trying to hide them due to “outdated stereotypes.”  They recently updated a pin set and removed them.


They can add Peg (or any other character) later on through a Tower Challenge, so you' may get your wish one day.


----------



## supernova

Surprised that Tramp's first task requires him to be at Level 2, and once you get him there another task immediately opens.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Surprised that Tramp's first task requires him to be at Level 2, and once you get him there another task immediately opens.



Don’t remember which of those quest require you to build Tony’s at 100,000 magic, if you can find somewhere to put it. I put buildings away to make room!


----------



## mikegood2

Just realized my attention span or interest for a Lady in the Tramp is pretty low. Went to check which SW character I should level next and realized Tramp was ready to welcome. Not sure how long he’s been ready, but it’s probably been about a day?

@supernova Did you get Trusty? Since he is permanent content and it would cut into most of my 640 gem surplus, I decided not to. Wouldn’t mind having him, but figure I’m better off having those gems for upcoming events.

@Arundal How helpful is Trusty? Glad you got him?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Just realized my attention span or interest for a Lady in the Tramp is pretty low. Went to check which SW character I should level next and realized Tramp was ready to welcome. Not sure how long he’s been ready, but it’s probably been about a day?
> 
> @supernova Did you get Trusty? Since he is permanent content and it would cut into most of my 640 gem surplus, I decided not to. Wouldn’t mind having him, but figure I’m better off having those gems for upcoming events.
> 
> @Arundal How helpful is Trusty? Glad you got him?



To be honest, I have not paid close attention how well he dropped tokens, but I have had Tramp for a couple of days. I also struggled over using 500 gems for Trusty , but liked him from the movie and figure he was more useful then a building I probably won’t be able to display. I had to put one away to build Tony’s.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> @supernova Did you get Trusty? Since he is permanent content and it would cut into most of my 640 gem surplus, I decided not to. Wouldn’t mind having him, but figure I’m better off having those gems for upcoming events.
> 
> @Arundal How helpful is Trusty? Glad you got him?


No. Haven't  dropped the gems yet since he's permanent content.  I have less than 600 so I don't want to deplete my stash yet.

After building Tony's (100,000 magic), Tramp has a 12-hour task.  Hopefully a new character will open next.  Let's see what happens in the morning after Tramp finishes.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> No. Haven't  dropped the gems yet since he's permanent content.  I have less than 600 so I don't want to deplete my stash yet.
> 
> After building Tony's (100,000 magic), Tramp has a 12-hour task.  Hopefully a new character will open next.  Let's see what happens in the morning after Tramp finishes.



Yes, you get to collect for Tony.


----------



## Arundal

So far after collecting for nearly a day, Tony’s tokens have long quests and are not dropping frequently, good thing his permanent.


----------



## McCoy

From what I understand, a mini/collection event should be beginning Wednesday, through which we can win Jock...?  Has that been officially announced anywhere or is that what others have seen as well?


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> From what I understand, a mini/collection event should be beginning Wednesday, through which we can win Jock...?  Has that been officially announced anywhere or is that what others have seen as well?


Sounds strange that they would offer him up for sale before the mini collection event thingie you mentioned.  I could picture lots of backlash from folks who already foolishly parted with ten bucks.  It would have made more sense if they had the event first, then said, "Hey, if you didn't win him, now you can buy him."  But we'll see!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Sounds strange that they would offer him up for sale before the mini collection event thingie you mentioned.  I could picture lots of backlash from folks who already foolishly parted with ten bucks.  It would have made more sense if they had the event first, then said, "Hey, if you didn't win him, now you can buy him."  But we'll see!



I would agree with you @supernova. They want to both draw you in to the event and encourage you to but if you don’t get it.


----------



## McCoy

Interesting, I hadn't heard anything about Jock being available for purchase, perhaps I missed something.  My understanding was that he was available exclusively through the collection event, like they had done once or twice before with whatever attractions (Animation Academy maybe?), though I am sure they would also sell him sometime after the collection event.

EDIT: this is what @Onceler said after the livestream last week or whenever it was:


Onceler said:


> Lady And The Tramp Update
> 
> - Jock (available via a leaderboard event, will be available after a later update as a premium character if not obtained via leaderboard)


----------



## Arundal

McCoy said:


> Interesting, I hadn't heard anything about Jock being available for purchase, perhaps I missed something.  My understanding was that he was available exclusively through the collection event, like they had done once or twice before with whatever attractions (Animation Academy maybe?), though I am sure they would also sell him sometime after the collection event.
> 
> EDIT: this is what @Onceler said after the livestream last week or whenever it was:



I remember the same thing, that initially it would be via the mini event, and during a later update Jock would be available via gems. Specially, they said via a Leader Event.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Sounds strange that they would offer him up for sale before the mini collection event thingie you mentioned.  I could picture lots of backlash from folks who already foolishly parted with ten bucks.  It would have made more sense if they had the event first, then said, "Hey, if you didn't win him, now you can buy him."  But we'll see!



Are you confusing your Jock with your Trusty?

So of course the mini event is coming up.  I'm going to Epcot today, and MK tomorrow.   The weekend should be more "stay at my Dad's house."  So we'll see how well I actually do at this.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Are you confusing your Jock with your Trusty?
> 
> So of course the mini event is coming up.  I'm going to Epcot today, and MK tomorrow.   The weekend should be more "stay at my Dad's house."  So we'll see how well I actually do at this.


That's entirely possible.  I really don't care about this movie or its characters.


----------



## Aces86

How long do these swirls replicate?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mini events are live - actually duel tapper events

Main one is a collect two items to tap on whirlwinds (you need 4 brooms and 2 dust pails per whirl wind).  There is leader board for elixer and chests and scrolls, but main thing is the event progress awards, with the last one being for Jock (need 40 whirl winds)

Secondary one is tapping spiders - progress awards include brooms and dust pails to help with the main tapper event (plus 25 gems as last reward), and leaderboard is just happiness, bronze chests, and scrolls

Glad it seems for both just the progress rewards are the better items


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mini events are live - actually duel tapper events
> 
> Main one is a collect two items to tap on whirlwinds (you need 4 brooms and 2 dust pails per whirl wind).  There is leader board for elixer and chests and scrolls, but main thing is the event progress awards, with the last one being for Jock (need 40 whirl winds)
> 
> Secondary one is tapping spiders - progress awards include brooms and dust pails to help with the main tapper event (plus 25 gems as last reward), and leaderboard is just happiness, bronze chests, and scrolls
> 
> Glad it seems for both just the progress rewards are the better items



Me too! Honestly this is the way all tapper events should run and don’t want to jinx myself, but the progression reward should be fairly easy to finish. I don’t care about the placement rewards, so I can stop once I get Jock and the Gems.  

Barring some type of unexpected roadblocks, I’ve got the give the interns credit for this one. That’s also why I’m nervous, because it just feels to easy and strait forward. What evil intentions do they have for us? Whirlwinds that down respawn often? Brooms and dust pans that don’t drop like they should? There has to be something, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Me too! Honestly this is the way all tapper events should run and don’t want to jinx myself, but the progression reward should be fairly easy to finish. I don’t care about the placement rewards, so I can stop once I get Jock and the Gems.
> 
> Barring some type of unexpected roadblocks, I’ve got the give the interns credit for this one. That’s also why I’m nervous, because it just feels to easy and strait forward. What evil intentions do they have for us? Whirlwinds that down respawn often? Brooms and dust pans that don’t drop like they should? There has to be something, right?



I agree overall.  I do think requiring 4 brooms and 2 dust pails per whirlwind is quite a bit so that means to get 40 (for Jock) you will need  160 brooms and 80 dust pails so that is quite a bit

Looks like they are available from Merlin though so that is a good option if you find you are running out of time


----------



## quesoboy88

mikegood2 said:


> Me too! Honestly this is the way all tapper events should run and don’t want to jinx myself, but the progression reward should be fairly easy to finish. I don’t care about the placement rewards, so I can stop once I get Jock and the Gems.
> 
> Barring some type of unexpected roadblocks, I’ve got the give the interns credit for this one. That’s also why I’m nervous, because it just feels to easy and strait forward. What evil intentions do they have for us? Whirlwinds that down respawn often? Brooms and dust pans that don’t drop like they should? There has to be something, right?


My money is on bad broom/dust pan drops


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree overall.  I do think requiring 4 brooms and 2 dust pails per whirlwind is quite a bit so that means to get 40 (for Jock) you will need  160 brooms and 80 dust pails so that is quite a bit
> 
> Looks like they are available from Merlin though so that is a good option if you find you are running out of time



Also agree with you overall. That said, it’s 8 days, so that means you only need 5 whirlwinds a day. Also we’re gonna get 28 brooms and 14 pans from spider progress rewards. Didn’t realize they were available from Merlin. That’s surprising, but great!


----------



## pooh'smate

Only the brooms are available from Merlin at least in my game


----------



## Arundal

pooh'smate said:


> Only the brooms are available from Merlin at least in my game



You are probably full on dustpans. I saw them there.


----------



## pooh'smate

Arundal said:


> You are probably full on dustpans. I saw them there.


Nope it doesn't even come up as an option when I click on the icon to show me what carachters I can use to collect the dustpans. (I play on a windows laptop)


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> You are probably full on dustpans. I saw them there.



Not showing up for me either. Just used all my dustpans and they still are not showing. Not that it matters, I’m already 1/4 of the way to getting Jock! I currently lead my board with 11 whirlwinds already.


----------



## pooh'smate

mikegood2 said:


> Not showing up for me either. Just used all my dustpans and they still are not showing. Not that it matters, I’m already 1/4 of the way to getting Jock! I currently lead my board with 11 whirlwinds already.


I have 11 too but the leader on my board has 36


----------



## hopemax

I can't seem to collect brooms.  They don't drop.  Always full with dustpans.

But I am shocked!  I got Ed out of the Legendary Chest!

MK was very hot 88! in February!  And super crowded.  Today, we are running down to Disney Springs for a few things and then hunkering down at my Dad's for the rest of the holiday weekend.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I can't seem to collect brooms.  They don't drop.  Always full with dustpans.
> 
> But I am shocked!  I got Ed out of the Legendary Chest!
> 
> MK was very hot 88! in February!  And super crowded.  Today, we are running down to Disney Springs for a few things and then hunkering down at my Dad's for the rest of the holiday weekend.



Yes it is hot here in Florida this week, but front on way so springtime temperatures coming tomorrow.


----------



## quesoboy88

hopemax said:


> I can't seem to collect brooms.  They don't drop.  Always full with dustpans.



That's about where I'm at. I managed to clear 5 whirlwinds off of the brooms the spider rewards gave me


----------



## supernova

Finally welcoming Tony.  Should be ready by the time I wake up.

In other news, I've cleared 21 sand storm thingies, so less than half way to go with over six days remaining.  Easy enough.


----------



## mikegood2

I’m now officially done with Coco and they’re all officially sent home!  

Tony’s going slower than I’d like. Hopefully I’ll be welcome him in the morning.  

Just got my 25 gems from the Spiders!

Currently have 29 Sand Swirls, so I should have Jock on Saturday.


----------



## Arundal

Got my last tokens for Tony this morning so Welcoming him now.  At 20 winds, so should be fine getting Jock.


----------



## supernova

Take advantage of the 12-hour welcome time on Tony.  Like Tramp, he needs to be at level 2 to do his first and then second tasks.  One accordion away, which I should (hopefully) have in 2.5 hours.


----------



## Arundal

Note: you need two of each of Tony’s tokens and I think five of the, is it a bowl of spaghetti for level two.


----------



## PrincessP

Has anyone done the iOs 4.8.1 update that came out yesterday?  Not the 2/4/20 Lady & the Tramp update.....a new one came out yesterday. Is that just to correct glitches?

Tony - waiting on 1 more hat
Tramp Lvl 3

26 sand swirls
96 spiders

Coco - all are ready for lvl 10. Working through those after Tony arrives. 

Star Wars. All are still earning tokens other than Finn.


----------



## Arundal

After Tony’s quest at level two you get to start collecting for Joe.


----------



## supernova

After Tony's two tasks, it's time to welcome Joe.  No surprise that he's artificially slowed down to stretch out the game and give the Gameloft Interns a break:

40 SPAGHETTI DISHES

20 WINE BOTTLE CANDLES
Tramp - 6hr
Wendy & Peter Pan - 8hr
Sully - 12hr

15 EAR HATS
John - 4hr
Tony 8hr
Cinderella - 12hr
Mowgli & Baloo - 12hr

In other news, here is my character progress:
Tramp - 4 (need three bones for 5)
Tony - 3

R2D2 -8
C3PO - ready for 9
BB8 - 7
Poe - maxed
Finn - maxed
Rey - 7
Stormtrooper - 8
Kylo - 6
Hux - moving to 10 now

Abuelita - 9 (ten slippers and five hats for 10
Hector - ready for 9


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> After Tony’s quest at level two you get to start collecting for Joe.


Was typing mine out as you posted yours!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Jock coat has a token conflict with Joe’s ears.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

I got Jock early this morning and I’m at 7 of each token for Joe.

I’m currently in the top 10 on the sand whirl leaderboard, but I’m not interested in trying to keep up with it for another 4+ days.


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

Sorry if I missed this posted previously but how do I get to build Tony’s Restaurant? I have the icon but it says I need to complete more quests but I don’t have any! Tramp is at level 3 if that matters?


----------



## Arundal

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> Sorry if I missed this posted previously but how do I get to build Tony’s Restaurant? I have the icon but it says I need to complete more quests but I don’t have any! Tramp is at level 3 if that matters?



I think it is after you get Tony, but I don’t remember for sure. Just keep doing the story line quests and get Tony.


----------



## mikegood2

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> Sorry if I missed this posted previously but how do I get to build Tony’s Restaurant? I have the icon but it says I need to complete more quests but I don’t have any! Tramp is at level 3 if that matters?



Like @Arundal said. Tony has to be level 2 to build it. Just finished welcoming him, but it’s gonna be awhile before I can get him to level 2. His stupid accordion just refuse to drop for me.


----------



## mikegood2

Got my 40 Sand Whirls a few hours ago and got my Jock. His coat has 3 jobs that collect for it and are 6, 8 and 8 hour jobs. His ear Hat has 2 6 hour jobs. All the available people were already out collecting other items, so I bought the required items from Merlin and leveled his to 2.

Just finished welcoming Tony, but his accordions haven’t wanted to drop for me, so gonna be awhile until I can level him to 2. 

*Lady and the Tramp
Tramp* - 3 (ready for 4)
*Tony* - 1 (stupid accordions just wont drop for me)
*Jock* - 2

*Star Wars
BB-8 *- ready for 8
*Poe* - ready for 9
*Finn* - ready for 9
*Rey* - 8
*FOST* - ready for 8
*Kylo Ren* - 8
*Hux* - ready for 9
*R2* - ready for 8
*3PO* - ready for 9

Got tired  of items conflicting, so trying something different collecting for Star Wars characters this time. Trying to keep them all roughly at the same level. Will level all my level 8 that are ready next. Might have enough surplus for some characters that I might be able to get to 10 without having to collect any more.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Like @Arundal said. Tony has to be level 2 to build it. Just finished welcoming him, but it’s gonna be awhile before I can get him to level 2. His stupid accordion just refuse to drop for me.



I think it's Tramp that has to be level 2.  I don't have Tony yet (4 accordions) but I have the restaurant.  But if you have Tramp 3 and it doesn't show up, that's weird.  Do you have any L&T quests in your sidebar?


----------



## supernova

Items for Jock include:
*Coat*
Jock 6hr
Pete 8hr
Tony 8hr

*Ear Hat*
Jock 6hr
Tinkerbell 6hr
Joe 8 hr (must be at level 2)


----------



## Quellman

Onceler said:


> Trusty is a bit pricey, but he is only tied for the 4th most expensive premium character. Unless I'm mistaken, I believe these are the gem requirements for all of the premium characters:
> 
> Scrooge McDuck: 600
> Maximus: 575
> Captain Hook: 550
> King Louie: 500
> The Ringmaster: 500
> Forky: 500
> Trusty: 500
> Wall-E: 475
> Jack Sparrow: 450
> Flower: 450
> Flash: 420
> Boo: 395
> Lady Tremaine: 300
> Sultan: 300
> Ed: 300
> Fire Spirit: 300
> R2-D2: 300
> Rex: 295
> Merryweather: 240
> Bruce: 200


Did I miss pluto on the gem list?   

In other news. I got the haunted mansion out of one the milestone awards. That was a lovely surprise. If you don't remember, I chucked every attraction, decoration, bench, shop I had into storage except whatever gives me tokens and meets the requirements to get the special wish bubble. It took a few days to realize that lion king people dropped dust pans so I was a bit behind on the swirling mess for Jock, but should still be able to get them.  So the areas around small world, big thunder and whatever that other area that connects them remain vacant. I will say it is funny to watch prince charming complete his 1 hr task on main street in front of the castle and then run the long way around to clean up a dust swirl in star wars land. He could have just gone through california adventure land.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Got my 40 Sand Whirls a few hours ago and got my Jock. His coat has 3 jobs that collect for it and are 6, 8 and 8 hour jobs. His ear Hat has 2 6 hour jobs. All the available people were already out collecting other items, so I bought the required items from Merlin and leveled his to 2.
> 
> Just finished welcoming Tony, but his accordions haven’t wanted to drop for me, so gonna be awhile until I can level him to 2.
> 
> *Lady and the Tramp
> Tramp* - 3 (ready for 4)
> *Tony* - 1 (stupid accordions just wont drop for me)
> *Jock* - 2
> 
> *Star Wars
> BB-8 *- ready for 8
> *Poe* - ready for 9
> *Finn* - ready for 9
> *Rey* - 8
> *FOST* - ready for 8
> *Kylo Ren* - 8
> *Hux* - ready for 9
> *R2* - ready for 8
> *3PO* - ready for 9
> 
> Got tired  of items conflicting, so trying something different collecting for Star Wars characters this time. Trying to keep them all roughly at the same level. Will level all my level 8 that are ready next. Might have enough surplus for some characters that I might be able to get to 10 without having to collect any more.



I am doing very similarly for the Star wars characters. Still getting them all to 8. I need one more Sand Wind to get Jocks, with the conflicting quests I am glad they are permanent so in no hurry!


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I think it's Tramp that has to be level 2.  I don't have Tony yet (4 accordions) but I have the restaurant.  But if you have Tramp 3 and it doesn't show up, that's weird.  Do you have any L&T quests in your sidebar?


Sorry, your correct, I also have Tony’s restaurant. When I mistakenly answered, I just welcomed Tony’s and first quest, which requires him to be level 2, was to drum up more customers. I made the mistake of tying that and the second attraction together and since that quest is drumming up more customers for his restaurant, mistakenly was thinking Tony’s restaurant was that second attraction.

Maybe that’s why they had an update a day or two ago? is it possible the game had some type of glitch and some players didn’t have access to his restaurant?




Arundal said:


> I am doing very similarly for the Star wars characters. Still getting them all to 8. I need one more Sand Wind to get Jocks, with the conflicting quests I am glad they are permanent so in no hurry!



Same hear. It’s also why I decided not to buy Trusty right now. He should always be accessible, so figured I’m better off saving those gems for future events.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Sorry, your correct, I also have Tony’s restaurant. When I mistakenly answered, I just welcomed Tony’s and first quest, which requires him to be level 2, was to drum up more customers. I made the mistake of tying that and the second attraction together and since that quest is drumming up more customers for his restaurant, mistakenly was thinking Tony’s restaurant was that second attraction.
> 
> Maybe that’s why they had an update a day or two ago? is it possible the game had some type of glitch and some players didn’t have access to his restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same hear. It’s also why I decided not to buy Trusty right now. He should always be accessible, so figured I’m better off saving those gems for future events.



I did use gems for Trusty, but currently holding him at level 2, to avoid conflicts. Just got Jock so I will get him to level 2 next while I collect Joe’s tokens which will take awhile.


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

hopemax said:


> I think it's Tramp that has to be level 2.  I don't have Tony yet (4 accordions) but I have the restaurant.  But if you have Tramp 3 and it doesn't show up, that's weird.  Do you have any L&T quests in your sidebar?


No quests, just the icon to build the restaurant but when I go to build it says to complete more quests which I don’t have


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> If you don't remember, I chucked every attraction, decoration, bench, shop I had into storage except whatever gives me tokens and meets the requirements to get the special wish bubble. It took a few days to realize that lion king people dropped dust pans so I was a bit behind on the swirling mess for Jock, but should still be able to get them.


I made the same exact mistake.  Took me a couple of days to finally go back and check why I wasn't getting as many dust pans.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The frog mini task may be one of the worst, most skippable activities in this game’s existence. 1 minute supply gathering and 2 HOUR task. To complete the milestones and get the Beauty & The Beast legendary (which thankfully I do not need) requires running them 16 hours a day minimum. 

And the leaderboard: decoration chests and brooms & dustpans.


----------



## mikegood2

I’m so glad Lady and the Tramp is permanent content, because if it was an event, I would have been swearing up a storm the last day. I’ve gone a 1 1/2 days without one  accordion dropping, so my Tony is still sitting at level 1!


----------



## Peachkins

JamesGarvey said:


> The frog mini task may be one of the worst, most skippable activities in this game’s existence. 1 minute supply gathering and 2 HOUR task. To complete the milestones and get the Beauty & The Beast legendary (which thankfully I do not need) requires running them 16 hours a day minimum.
> 
> And the leaderboard: decoration chests and brooms & dustpans.



Yeah, there's no way I'm bothering with that. I hate these types of tasks anyway, and I'm not doing two of them at once. Seeing that just collecting a frog was a two-hour task (and with characters that collect other character tokens) would have also been enough to drive me off.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> The frog mini task may be one of the worst, most skippable activities in this game’s existence. 1 minute supply gathering and 2 HOUR task. To complete the milestones and get the Beauty & The Beast legendary (which thankfully I do not need) requires running them 16 hours a day minimum.
> 
> And the leaderboard: decoration chests and brooms & dustpans.





Peachkins said:


> Yeah, there's no way I'm bothering with that. I hate these types of tasks anyway, and I'm not doing two of them at once. Seeing that just collecting a frog was a two-hour task (and with characters that collect other character tokens) would have also been enough to drive me off.



Also don’t like the 2 for 1 mini events like this, especially with so-so at best rewards. That said, for some reason I like the 60 second requirements better than the hour or more ones. Still not gonna put much effort into them, but if I can do 1 or 2 while collecting I figure I might as well.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Mickey currently has nothing to do in my game, so I am sending him out for frogs repeatedly just to get the bronze chest milestone for some free tokens. Those resource chests would be nice but are in no way practical to reach.


----------



## mikegood2

Only took me 2 full days to collect 2 accordions to get Tony to level 2!  

On a positive note, been mostly playing on my iPad the last few days because it was easier to find the spiders. When I logged on to my phone earlier today it gave me all the progressive rewards for the spiders that I already got!  So that was an additional 25 gems, the reward chests and something like 28 brooms and 12 dust pans. Shoulda kept them, but spend them all hoping for at least a top 25 win. My current plan is to max my brooms/pans before I get the ones from the frog event which will give me a nice surplus for the next time we have the Sand Whirls.


----------



## Arundal

Well, on the Frog invasion worked to get the two Beauty and Beast chests as I was missing a couple character and got Lumiere and Be My Guest building. Think Beauty and the Beast was about the time I started playing so had not gotten everything. Had to put buildings away to make room for Be My Guest building so Lumiere can do his quests. Got 16 gems for finishing that character group as well.


----------



## wnwardii

Once you welcome Joe, his first task requires him to be at Level 2.


----------



## McCoy

And after Joe's first task, it's time to build The Beaver Dam for 300,000.  No additional leveling up required yet from level 2.


----------



## mikegood2

wnwardii said:


> Once you welcome Joe, his first task requires him to be at Level 2.





McCoy said:


> And after Joe's first task, it's time to build The Beaver Dam for 300,000.  No additional leveling up required yet from level 2.



*YIKES!!! *At my current pace I’ll be welcoming Joe some time next month.  So far I’ve only got 1/15 his ear hats. Sadly, I just realized that I coulda been sending John Darling out on 4 hour missions if I had The Jolly Roger out of storage.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *YIKES!!! *At my current pace I’ll be welcoming Joe some time next month.  So far I’ve only got 1/15 his ear hats. Sadly, I just realized that I coulda been sending John Darling out on 4 hour missions if I had The Jolly Roger out of storage.


John hasn't been all too productive in his tasks for me.  More often than not, I'm not receiving anything from him.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> *YIKES!!! *At my current pace I’ll be welcoming Joe some time next month.  So far I’ve only got 1/15 his ear hats. Sadly, I just realized that I coulda been sending John Darling out on 4 hour missions if I had The Jolly Roger out of storage.



I finally welcomed Joe this morning, but with the drop rate for hats and wine bottles it might be several days before level 2.


----------



## McCoy

McCoy said:


> And after Joe's first task, it's time to build The Beaver Dam for 300,000.  No additional leveling up required yet from level 2.


I haven't been keeping track of the tasks, but I think after Beaver Dam maybe Joe had an 8-hour task on his own, of which maybe he needed to be level 3, but I don't know for sure because he was already there.  I think next after that a few tasks popped up, the first-listed one is sending Tony and Joe on a task together, for which Joe needs to be level 4, which I am currently working on. At the same time, the second story line task was to build Lady and Tramp's Home, which I think was 200,000 and either 6 or 8 hours. I think there was also a side quest or two.


----------



## Hoodie

I haven't checked in for a while.  Just plugging along. For some reason the last Coco characters are taking forever.  I have 4 done, and the other 3 are stuck in the 7 range.  Meanwhile, I have 2 of the 9 Star Wars characters maxed, 2 more at 9, ready to max, and 2 more at 9 still gathering.  Then 2 at 8 and 1 (Kylo - he's annoying) at 5.  I find it very odd that I'll be finished with 9 Star Wars characters before Coco.  

Anyway, anyone else think Joe's candle looks like a Molotov cocktail? Or is it just me?


----------



## mikegood2

Like I said earlier, I’m glad Lady and the Tramp are permanent content because Joe feels like he’s taking forever. Currently at 15/20 Wine bottle candles and 7/15 Ear Hats.

For Star Wars characters I currently have everyone at, or above, level 8. 1 is ready to MAX, 5 ready for level 9 and 3 at level 8.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Like I said earlier, I’m glad Lady and the Tramp are permanent content because Joe feels like he’s taking forever. Currently at 15/20 Wine bottle candles and 7/15 Ear Hats.
> 
> For Star Wars characters I currently have 1 ready to MAX, 5 ready for 9 and 3 at 8.



He does take forever.  I welcomed him this morning but have no concept of when I will get to level 2.


----------



## Peachkins

My Coco characters are also taking forever. I have almost everyone at 10 except for Abuelita who's still stuck at 7. I guess it's probably because there are no other characters outside of Coco collecting her items.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> I made the same exact mistake.  Took me a couple of days to finally go back and check why I wasn't getting as many dust pans.


Same here and that caused me unable to get him. I'm a little bummed about it but oh well.


----------



## supernova

Finally welcomed Joe yesterday morning, but it took me until THIS morning to get him to 2.  Now building the Beaver attraction, which should be done in about 4 hours.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Finally welcomed Joe yesterday morning, but it took me until THIS morning to get him to 2.  Now building the Beaver attraction, which should be done in about 4 hours.



I am in the same spot. Waiting on the Beaver attraction to complete in a few more hours.


----------



## hopemax

Hello, still in FL (until Wed).  Got Joe in IOS, and I had no problem having the stuff to go to level 2 by the time his Welcome finished.  Also, down to just Hector for Coco.  Star Wars is coming along, but slower without FO Stormtrooper.

In Windows, Tony's accordions took forever, so that put me behind on collecting for Joe.  So I still need 6 each of his tokens.  Coco is getting there (minus Hector) and Star Wars is progressing...slowly (missing both premiums).


----------



## Arundal

Joe does need to be Level 3 to complete the quest after Beaver Dam is completed. As drops are slow it will probably be tomorrow before I can get him to 3.


----------



## Onceler

After one of Joe's tasks, Tramp has an 8 hour task that requires him to be level 4.


----------



## Arundal

I think I have decided Joe is a worthless character to have obtained. It is crazy to have to send other characters out time and time again without a drop, he can just sit there, I have had enough which is rare.


----------



## supernova

Just got a happiness wish for the Beaver Dam, and one for something in the Star Wars area.  I am currently leveling up the X-wing attraction but the kid ran right past it, started at the AT-AT for a bit and then walked away with a smile over his head.


----------



## Onceler

Another gold trophy collection contest with Anna's new costume as the main prize. The good thing is that the costume is attained through a milestone reward instead of the leaderboards. It's nice to be able to receive the main prize without having to worry about cheaters on the leaderboards.


----------



## Arundal

Onceler said:


> Another gold trophy collection contest with Anna's new costume as the main prize. The good thing is that the costume is attained through a milestone reward instead of the leaderboards. It's nice to be able to receive the main prize without having to worry about cheaters on the leaderboards.



I agree with you completely. The cheaters on the leaderboards have gotten crazy!


----------



## Arundal

Note: you need to pull out your Princess and the Frog characters to get gold trophies and probably their buildings!


----------



## mara512

Arundal said:


> I agree with you completely. The cheaters on the leaderboards have gotten crazy!


Yah my leaderboard first place has 150.  Glad I don’t need anything from this mini event.


----------



## wnwardii

Arundal said:


> Note: you need to pull out your Princess and the Frog characters to get gold trophies and probably their buildings!


I had pulled out the buildings, but the characters were not flagged as being part of trophy event.  But I pulled one out of "storage" and yep, it has an activity for a gold trophy.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## dwtootles

Arundal said:


> Note: you need to pull out your Princess and the Frog characters to get gold trophies and probably their buildings!


I found that Mickey, Goofy, Pluto and Rex also drop gold trophies


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> Yah my leaderboard first place has 150.  Glad I don’t need anything from this mini event.



I looked at my leaderboard which I am not worring over, and the leader with a little over 3 hours from the start has 301, which is 270 more the second place. The cheaters are working hard for basically nothing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

How does someone on my leaderboard already have 300 trophies?!?!?!


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> How does someone on my leaderboard already have 300 trophies?!?!?!



i was asking that earlier, leader on my board had 301. Cheating I think. Sad I think!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Pretty unconcerned if someone wants to cheat their way to an additional trophy and a few extra scrolls.


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> Pretty unconcerned if someone wants to cheat their way to an additional trophy and a few extra scrolls.



Agreed! I am not even trying for leaderboard, whatever I get or don’t.


----------



## supernova

Just got the prompt to welcome  Lady.  At least I now have something to do that'll take me through till summer.


----------



## Arundal

Interestingly, the individual on my leaderboard that had 301 trophies three hours into the Anna dress event is gone from the leaderboard.


----------



## Wdw1015

If you look at your message in your inbox, it lists out which characters and buildings collect the trophies.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Just got the prompt to welcome  Lady.  At least I now have something to do that'll take me through till summer.


 At my current pace I’ll be lucky to get the prompt to welcome Lady some time this summer. Seriously though, my drops have been incredibly inconsistent for L&tT characters. Just got Joe to level 3 this morning and he’s off on his 8 hour Dam mission right now. Glad it’s all permanent content, because if it was an event I’d probably start sweating about finishing everything by now.


----------



## hopemax

I still need 1 more ear hat for Joe in my Windows game!


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> Hello, still in FL (until Wed).  Got Joe in IOS, and I had no problem having the stuff to go to level 2 by the time his Welcome finished.  Also, down to just Hector for Coco.  Star Wars is coming along, but slower without FO Stormtrooper.
> 
> In Windows, Tony's accordions took forever, so that put me behind on collecting for Joe.  So I still need 6 each of his tokens.  Coco is getting there (minus Hector) and Star Wars is progressing...slowly (missing both premiums).





hopemax said:


> I still need 1 more ear hat for Joe in my Windows game!



WOW are your L&tT drop rates just that bad on your windows game, or are you just playing less on it?


----------



## goingthedistance

Last Joe ear won't drop for me either.  Been playing consistently.  Have 100 trophies towards Anna's useless pixels but my L&tT progress is SLOW.  But L&tT is permanent content so not as worried as I would be on a limited time thing.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Just got the prompt to welcome  Lady.  At least I now have something to do that'll take me through till summer.



I got Joe to 4 a few minutes ago and now him and Tony are on a 12 hour quest to practice. Maybe I will get the quest to welcome Lady after that not sure. Well that will be tomorrow morning seeing it is mid afternoon.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I got Joe to 4 a few minutes ago and now him and Tony are on a 12 hour quest to practice. Maybe I will get the quest to welcome Lady after that not sure. Well that will be tomorrow morning seeing it is mid afternoon.



I am so far away from that step.  Can't get him to 4.  It took me 2 days just to get him to 3 yesterday.  My drop rates are really awful.  I'm just glad it's permanent content.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> I am so far away from that step.  Can't get him to 4.  It took me 2 days just to get him to 3 yesterday.  My drop rates are really awful.  I'm just glad it's permanent content.


It took me several days to get him to level 4. Instead of hats being the problem like level 3 it was the wine bottles not dropping. Then Jock who has not dropped any wine bottles gave me the last one.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> It took me several days to get him to level 4. Instead of hats being the problem like level 3 it was the wine bottles not dropping. Then Jock who has not dropped any wine bottles gave me the last one.



I had hats be the issue one time, and wine bottles the next.  I guess it's just going to be one of those characters that take forever to level up.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> WOW are your L&tT drop rates just that bad on your windows game, or are you just playing less on it?



A little of both.  I am in FL.  But the tasks are so long, that I'm usually home by the time they reset.  But I went 1 for 15 at one point.


----------



## chelynnah

TheMaxRebo said:


> How does someone on my leaderboard already have 300 trophies?!?!?!


We must share a leaderboard.  Mine had one at 300 just 3-4 hours after the event started.

either cheating or has more money than sense speeding the tasks with gems.


----------



## Arundal

After the 12 hour quest with Tony and Joe, I received the quest to welcome Lady. Now mind you it’s 20 Collars and 20 hats, so maybe by Summer time.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just unlocked the Anna costume and to the surprise of none, it currently does little more than unlock 2 activities, a 4 hr solo task Becoming A Queen and a 12 hr joint task with Kristof, Happy Together


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Slowly making progress - currently building the Beaver Dam and then up to 155 trophies so on track to get the costume


----------



## Arundal

I have been collecting for Lady for a little over 24 hours now and I have gotten 1 Collar, so maybe we should plan on getting her by Winter lol.


----------



## hopemax

So it is highly doubtful I will get Anna's costume in my Windows game.  I flew home on Wed, and halfway through the flight my DH texted me that MIL had been taken to the ER, in acute kidney failure.  She will recover, but 5 hours after I landed, I was back at the airport boarding a plane to Seattle.

Joe is in the park, but I won't be able to play during the day much on my computer.  So I don't know how long it will take to level him.  Right now I need ear hats to go to 3.   But I will probably be playing my IOS game a lot.  In that game I am working on Lady (6 / 3) and already have Anna's costume.


----------



## Arundal

Does it appear they have changed how chests are distributed. I don’t pick up mine every time as they are mostly fodder for Merlin but seems I only get one and not another until I pick that one up.


----------



## Allison

JamesGarvey said:


> Just unlocked the Anna costume and to the surprise of none, it currently does little more than unlock 2 activities, a 4 hr solo task Becoming A Queen and a 12 hr joint task with Kristof, Happy Together


I just unlocked it and it seems to have done....nothing.


----------



## mikegood2

Allison said:


> I just unlocked it and it seems to have done....nothing.



I didn’t get anything new when I got Anna’s costume the other day.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I didn’t get anything new when I got Anna’s costume the other day.


I just finished Anna’s costume and got no additional quests.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I just finished Anna’s costume and got no additional quests.


So you're saying that you're surprised that the costume is immediately useless?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I didn’t get anything new when I got Anna’s costume the other day.





Arundal said:


> I just finished Anna’s costume and got no additional quests.


So you guys are saying that you're surprised that the costume is immediately useless?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So you guys are saying that you're surprised that the costume is immediately useless?



Not at all, woulda surprised me if they did. Was responding to @JamesGarvey who said he got 2 activities unlocked.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I said tasks not quests.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> So you're saying that you're surprised that the costume is immediately useless?


Not at all, would have surprised if it was! Lol. I put her on the Becoming Queen quest and made her walk around my Kingdom in her dress.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Not at all, woulda surprised me if they did. Was responding to @JamesGarvey who said he got 2 activities unlocked.



I noticed the same thing but realized it just meant there are new activities you CAN send Anna out on now, not that it is new take / quests in the listing if specific things you are asked to do in exchange for reward.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - got a pop-up with a new puzzle piece for next event.  Appears to be for Onward (which I just saw yesterday and was quite good and actually could provide some good content for the game given the setting of the movie)


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> Not at all, would have surprised if it was! Lol. I put her on the Becoming Queen quest and made her walk around my Kingdom in her dress.



DANCE FOR MY AMUSEMENT PUPPET!    




I finally got some more star wars tokens to enchant more attractions, but I don't need any of the tokens that can be gained through the next level enchantment.  Could use more crystals, just like I need more posters from those Coco guys.  How I miss the 6 minute collections of common tokens from Mulan events!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> DANCE FOR MY AMUSEMENT PUPPET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got some more star wars tokens to enchant more attractions, but I don't need any of the tokens that can be gained through the next level enchantment.  Could use more crystals, just like I need more posters from those Coco guys.  How I miss the 6 minute collections of common tokens from Mulan events!



now that would be a useful benefit of enchanting attractions, if they earn those common tokens (and maybe increases each level - so first enchantment get one each collection cule, 2nd level you get 2 each, etc)


----------



## mikegood2

Decided to level my Star Wars characters differently and now officially have all 9 at level 9. Low on Cyber Crystals at the moment, but do have 2 characters who are ready to MAX out and might have a 3rd by the time I have a few hundred crystals saved up. Doubt I'll collect for an events characters like this in the future, but I kinda like doing it this way.

Lady on the other hand has been a slow process. Currently at 8/20 collars and 6/20 ear hats. Didn't help that I had leveled a few L&tT characters, one accidently, right before I started collecting for Lady, so it slowed a few things up. They are all ready to level now, so hopefully things will start going quicker.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Decided to level my Star Wars characters differently and now officially have all 9 at level 9. Low on Cyber Crystals at the moment, but do have 2 characters who are ready to MAX out and might have a 3rd by the time I have a few hundred crystals saved up. Doubt I'll collect for an events characters like this in the future, but I kinda like doing it this way.
> 
> Lady on the other hand has been a slow process. Currently at 8/20 collars and 6/20 ear hats. Didn't help that I had leveled a few L&tT characters, one accidently, right before I started collecting for Lady, so it slowed a few things up. They are all ready to level now, so hopefully things will start going quicker.


Nice strategy!  As for me, I'm down to:
R2-D2 - 8 (ready for 9)
BB-8 - 8 (ready for 9)
Rey - 7 (ready for 8)
Kylo - 7 (ready for 8)
And by "ready", I mean missing the crystals.  I just hit the green check on the Stormtrooper right before I started this post, so he's now down.

With Lady, I'm at 12/20 collars, 11/20 hats.  Everyone else is ready to move up and I'm maxed out on spaghetti, but I'm not moving on anyone until I get that cocker spaniel.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Decided to level my Star Wars characters differently and now officially have all 9 at level 9. Low on Cyber Crystals at the moment, but do have 2 characters who are ready to MAX out and might have a 3rd by the time I have a few hundred crystals saved up. Doubt I'll collect for an events characters like this in the future, but I kinda like doing it this way.
> 
> Lady on the other hand has been a slow process. Currently at 8/20 collars and 6/20 ear hats. Didn't help that I had leveled a few L&tT characters, one accidently, right before I started collecting for Lady, so it slowed a few things up. They are all ready to level now, so hopefully things will start going quicker.



I too am trying a different strategy updating my Star Wars characters.  Currently at:
Poe10
Finn 10
Hux 10
BB8 8
Rey 7
Stormtrooper 8
C3PO 9
R2D2 6
Ren 4 his drops are horrible for me.
Not to mention I didn’t welcome Lady yet.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Star Wars:
BB8 - 9 (ready for 10)
Rey - 8 (ready for 9)
Kylo - 8
R2 - 9
The rest are maxed 

Lady & the Tramp
Tramp - 6 ( ready for 7)
Jock - 5
Joe - 4 (ready for 5)
Tony - 5
Lady - 20/20 collars, 7/20 ears


----------



## hopemax

Finally, leveling Joe to 4 in my Windows game.  So eventually, I will get to the Welcome Lady prompt.  IOS I am at 14 / 7.  I go through spurts of drops for the collars, but those ear hats are going to take forever.

I am leveling my other L&T characters because the drops were not coming, there doesn't seem to be too much overlap with the ear hats and I'm hoping that the drops will be better if the other characters are "progressing."

MIL is out of ICU and is improving so well, that we have flights booked for Wed afternoon.  We are currently, in Snohomish County, Washington, which you might have never heard of until the last 2 days... so the sooner we can be back in our own home, the more relaxed I will be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally unlocked starting to work on Lady.   Just slow going and it think as permanent content not super motivated to check as often

Did have enough relics and stuff to enchant Tony's so that opens up a few tasks for working on Lady's tokens at least.


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Finally unlocked starting to work on Lady.   Just slow going and it think as permanent content not super motivated to check as often
> 
> Did have enough relics and stuff to enchant Tony's so that opens up a few tasks for working on Lady's tokens at least.


Lucky, I have not seen any Relics yet for L&tT.


----------



## Quellman

I guess we are doing updates? I seem to be about on par with everyone else, except I still have Coco to get through. 
I echo in that the attraction enchantments have changed the way I level. For tokens that continuously collect, I don't typically level those characters until they have enough for the current level and the next, this way I don't have conflicting token requirements. 

Star Wars
C3po- Ready for 9 
BB8- Collecting for 9 
Poe- ready for 9 collecting for 10 
Finn- ready for 9 and 10  
Rey- collecting for 9 
Trooper- ready for 9 collecting for 10 
kylo- ready for 7 
Hux- ready for 9 and 10

Coco-
Mean grandma collecting for 10 
Nice grandma collecting for 10
Hector leveling to 9

Dogs- 
Tamp Ready for 6 
Jock ready for 5 
Joe collecting for 5
Tony collecting for 5 
Lady - maybe by summer. 5/3 on the tokens


----------



## Arundal

My update is as follows:

Coco:


Abuelita - collecting for 10
Dante - collecting for 10
Hector - collecting for 10

Star Wars:

C3PO - 10
R2D2 - collecting for 9
BB8 - ready for 8
POE - ready for 9
Finn - ready for 10
Rey - collecting for 8
Storm Trooper - ready for 8
Kylie Ren- collecting for 6
Hux - ready for 10

Lady and the Tramp

Lady - at 12 collars 4 hats so awhile
Tramp - ready for 6 
Jock - ready for 3
Joe - ready for 5
Tony ready for 4
Trusty - ready for 4


----------



## mmmears

I noticed a few of you said you're trying out a new strategy for leveling characters - would anyone be kind enough to share?  I would really love to hear what you are doing. 



It's been a long time since I've updated but here goes:

Ed: Level 8 (got him from some prize chest that I somehow won)

Hector - Level 9

BB8 - Level 9
Rey - Level 7
Kylo Ren - Level 5
R2D2 - Level 8

Lady - will take forever to welcome
Tramp - Level 7
Jock - Level 5
Joe - Level 4
Tony - Level 5
Trusty - Level 5


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I noticed a few of you said you're trying out a new strategy for leveling characters - would anyone be kind enough to share?  I would really love to hear what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I've updated but here goes:
> 
> Ed: Level 8 (got him from some prize chest that I somehow won)
> 
> Hector - Level 9
> 
> BB8 - Level 9
> Rey - Level 7
> Kylo Ren - Level 5
> R2D2 - Level 8
> 
> Lady - will take forever to welcome
> Tramp - Level 7
> Jock - Level 5
> Joe - Level 4
> Tony - Level 5
> Trusty - Level 5



In my case I’ve been trying to keep all my Star Wars characters at the same level, so right now I have all 9 characters at level 9. In the past, I would usually level someone when they were ready to level, so I would had 2 or 3 characters maxed out now and characters like Rey and Kylo at level 6 or 7. I wouldn’t say either approach is better than the other, but I’ve gotten tired of having all but 1or 2 event characters completed and having have to wait 2 or 3 more months  to finish that final character.

One thing I’ve liked about this approach is because I now have a few characters ready to level, but aren’t, than I have more control collecting for the characters I want, because I have far fewer character with overlapping. That said, Rey and Kylos items tend to be harder to collect, so when every other character is ready to level, I’ll level them and then spend elixir to get whatever I’m missing for those 2 characters to  level them up too. Since I still have over 100K elixir I might as well spend some of it.


----------



## Quellman

@mmmears 
Similar to @mikegood2 in terms of even leveling.  I am very deliberate with my attraction enchantments (when I get the required amount of tokens from chests or whatever).  I basically use those enchanted attractions to gain tokens instead of sending characters off for them.   For example, Finn is currently level 8 for me.  But I have a total of 61 vests and 59 ear hats because enchanted attractions continue to drop tokens until your character has enough to complete level 10. I only need a total of 85 of each in order to take him to level 10.  Why should I level him up and have token conflicts (common token and a rare token on the same task)? I prefer to put all the effort into collecting difficult to obtain tokens and leaving the easy tokens to attractions.  Essentially, instead of leveling up, I use his time to collect available tokens for other characters that do not have token drop from attractions (kylo ren).  It also allows me to somewhat stockpile the common crystal token so when I have a character to level, they are available and I do not have to wait for that.   
Another consideration is task listing, for example, if taking fin from level 8 to level 9 would give me a better opportunity to collect tokens I would.  Like if leveling gave me another task to collect Kylo Ren hat tokens for only 2 hours, I would upgrade Finn in order to take advantage of that task.  

Obviously, if there is an active event going on the strategy is to progress the story line and be prepared to level as necessary to complete the event. However, after the event, the story line doesn't matter.  Efficient leveling matters.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> @mmmears
> Similar to @mikegood2 in terms of even leveling.  I am very deliberate with my attraction enchantments (when I get the required amount of tokens from chests or whatever).  I basically use those enchanted attractions to gain tokens instead of sending characters off for them.   For example, Finn is currently level 8 for me.  But I have a total of 61 vests and 59 ear hats because enchanted attractions continue to drop tokens until your character has enough to complete level 10. I only need a total of 85 of each in order to take him to level 10.  Why should I level him up and have token conflicts (common token and a rare token on the same task)? I prefer to put all the effort into collecting difficult to obtain tokens and leaving the easy tokens to attractions.  Essentially, instead of leveling up, I use his time to collect available tokens for other characters that do not have token drop from attractions (kylo ren).  It also allows me to somewhat stockpile the common crystal token so when I have a character to level, they are available and I do not have to wait for that.
> Another consideration is task listing, for example, if taking fin from level 8 to level 9 would give me a better opportunity to collect tokens I would.  Like if leveling gave me another task to collect Kylo Ren hat tokens for only 2 hours, I would upgrade Finn in order to take advantage of that task.
> 
> Obviously, if there is an active event going on the strategy is to progress the story line and be prepared to level as necessary to complete the event. However, after the event, the story line doesn't matter.  Efficient leveling matters.


Agreed I have the basic same process, had some spare time now so leveling Finn to 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Live stream this Friday for the Onward content and more stuff for Little Mermaid as well:



Tap into your heart's fire! Embark on an epic journey with Ian, Barley, and more friends from Disney and Pixar's Onward! 
Grab your snacks and listen to your gut instinct - join us for our livestream on Friday, March 6th! 

But wait - there's more! King Triton's coronation anniversary date is approaching, and Ariel is nowhere to be found... 
New quests for characters from Disney's The Little Mermaid will be making a splash into the Kingdom, too! 

Tune in Friday, March 6th at: 
10AM PST | 1PM EST | 6PM GMT


----------



## mmmears

This is the first time they are introducing characters from a movie I have never even heard of before.


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> This is the first time they are introducing characters from a movie I have never even heard of before.


I'll agree. At least we all knew about Toy Story 4 and Frozen 2 existing. I don't have high hopes for Onward.  While I will probably be suckered into the event. It means zilch to me.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I'll agree. At least we all knew about Toy Story 4 and Frozen 2 existing. I don't have high hopes for Onward.  While I will probably be suckered into the event. It means zilch to me.



I agree but I won’t be spending my hard earned gems on any characters! I have not even made plans to watch the movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> This is the first time they are introducing characters from a movie I have never even heard of before.





Quellman said:


> I'll agree. At least we all knew about Toy Story 4 and Frozen 2 existing. I don't have high hopes for Onward.  While I will probably be suckered into the event. It means zilch to me.





Arundal said:


> I agree but I won’t be spending my hard earned gems on any characters! I have not even made plans to watch the movie.




I saw the movie last Saturday - it was pretty enjoyable -> fun adventure flick with some typical Pixar emotional elements towards the end

I actually think it could be a fun addition to the game give the setting of the movie (fantasy adventure stuff - dragons, and unicorns, and wizards and stuff)


Disney has 3 original animated flims coming out this year so I have been looking forward to that for a while and this is the first of the 3


----------



## Quellman

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw the movie last Saturday - it was pretty enjoyable -> fun adventure flick with some typical Pixar emotional elements towards the end
> 
> I actually think it could be a fun addition to the game give the setting of the movie (fantasy adventure stuff - dragons, and unicorns, and wizards and stuff)
> 
> 
> Disney has 3 original animated flims coming out this year so I have been looking forward to that for a while and this is the first of the 3


I think the problem is we aren't movie people anymore. Didn't see Toy Story until it made it to Disney+. Still haven't seen Frozen 2.  Part of it is because we have young kids so going to the movies isn't high on the list right now. Especially when we get a date night. We would rather spend a few hours DOING something together vs spending a few hours in a passive seetting watching a movie, which we can do after the kids are down for the night.   

I am glad that the movie was enjoyable and hope we will get to see it.  I understand the synergy across many of the Disney online games,including emoji blitz. Have to advertise.  lus for people who have seen the movie, the characters will be fresh on he mind of players and they'll want to gather them all!


----------



## hopemax

I am finally home.  I am not sure about Onward, but at least a limited time event did not overlap my travels.  My status is all over the map.  I need a ton of kyber crystals, and musical posters (in Windows).  1 hr tasks are hard to do when you have 8-12 hours between logging on.

Windows:

Ed - 8

Coco
Abulita - 9 (need 4 shoes)
Dante - ready for 10
Hector - 8 (need 1 ear hat)

Star Wars
Finn - done
Poe - done
C-3PO - ready for 8
Hux - ready for 10
Rey - 6
Kylo Ren - 5
no Premiums

Lady & the Tramp
Tramp - ready for 6
Tony - ready for 5
Joe - 4
Jock - 4
Lady - have 3 tokens

IOS

Coco - Done

Star Wars
Finn - done
Poe - 9
C-3PO - 9
Hux - ready for 10
Rey - 7 (2 ear hats)
Kylo Ren - 7
BB-8 - 8

Lady & the Tramp
Tramp - 6 (3 ear hats)
Tony - ready for 6
Joe - 5
Jock - 5
Lady - need 10 ear hats


----------



## Albert 122

Yup, I can't assign more than one as well but the other thing I wanted to ask is if anyone has been able to watch advertisements for more gems? It keeps telling me to do it (when in the parade screen), but when I click on it to watch them, it tells me that I have no more videos at this time....BUT I have never even been able to watch one.


----------



## McCoy

I've now reached four days since my last drop of Lady's ear hats. 3 available tasks, collecting 3 times a day.  Pretty ridiculous, so good thing there's no hurry.


----------



## Arundal

McCoy said:


> I've now reached four days since my last drop of Lady's ear hats. 3 available tasks, collecting 3 times a day.  Pretty ridiculous, so good thing there's no hurry.


Same thing for me. They have made drops for the hats very low!


----------



## HappyRoadTrip

Lady is taking forever

but I got a

FLAG OF CORONAVIRUS


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - details for next event I found on another site:

Update 39 - Onward Event> Update March 10th, Event March 12th, Anniversary March 17th 2020.
Characters>
1. Ian Lightfoot
2. Barley Lightfoot
3. Laurel Lightfoot
4. Wilden lightfoot aka ( Dad) - Premium char
5. Colt Bronco ( Laurels BF )
6. Blazey - Pet Dragon ( Fem) - Premium char
7. Corey - Manticore ( Fem)

Attractions>
Lightfoot House , Gwniver Van chase , Path of Raven, Manticore Tavern- ( premium building for gems & bundle ).

Concessions >
Staff of Magic stand, Manticore milkshake stand, Oswald hat stand  in a mini event April 14 to 18th 2020,
# 4 Anniversary hat stand ( calendar march 17th. )

Float>
Maticore character.

Unicorn Gold Trophy-  in mini event 

New side  storyline quests for Little Mermaid chars , they will be helping with onward event as well.

Jock from lady and tramp will now be a premium char in bundle or for gems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Additional updates and notes about the subsequent update (which will be #40 and said would be permanent content, not event)

Quality of life balancing >
 1.Concession chests and decor chests will have items taken out and added in. 
 2.Main quests will now have golden background and castle, Side quests will now have a teal/mint green color and side arrow on them
3.Voices were taken out of game to help improve the game.
4.No land with this update, but they are still working on that . 
5.in Update 40 they are dropping  Windows phones so they  will be discontinued so to speak , support will be closed, get help in support to change game over to another device off of windows phone by  april 21st update.
6.Tower Challenges are still going to stay around, they plan on doing them again.
7.Little Mermaid chars ect will be in legendary chests all through the event.
8.Update 40 will have 2 new comfy costumes ( they did not say which ones)
9.New Sweepstakes will be coming for 3 new Onward items bout march 12th for 3 lucky winners> 
1. Unicorn plushy
2. 4 Pin set
3. Hard Cover quest book.


Note:. Apparently they used the term "around the bend" a few times in referenece to update 40 so people are speculating it will be Pocahontas


----------



## Aces86

TheMaxRebo said:


> Additional updates and notes about the subsequent update (which will be #40 and said would be permanent content, not event)
> 
> Quality of life balancing >
> 1.Concession chests and decor chests will have items taken out and added in.
> 2.Main quests will now have golden background and castle, Side quests will now have a teal/mint green color and side arrow on them
> 3.Voices were taken out of game to help improve the game.
> 4.No land with this update, but they are still working on that .
> 5.in Update 40 they are dropping  Windows phones so they  will be discontinued so to speak , support will be closed, get help in support to change game over to another device off of windows phone by  april 21st update.
> 6.Tower Challenges are still going to stay around, they plan on doing them again.
> 7.Little Mermaid chars ect will be in legendary chests all through the event.
> 8.Update 40 will have 2 new comfy costumes ( they did not say which ones)
> 9.New Sweepstakes will be coming for 3 new Onward items bout march 12th for 3 lucky winners>
> 1. Unicorn plushy
> 2. 4 Pin set
> 3. Hard Cover quest book.
> 
> 
> Note:. Apparently they used the term "around the bend" a few times in referenece to update 40 so people are speculating it will be Pocahontas



I would love Pocahontas as permanent content!


----------



## pooh'smate

I saw on a few recaps that Pocahontas was confirmed but I did not watch so can't say for sure. Also saw that if you play on a Windows phone you will not be able to play anymore with update 40 so you will need to transfer your game.

ETA details 
IMPORTANT CHANGE for Update 40!
From April 21st DMK will no longer support Microsoft ‘PHONES.’ If you play on Microsoft phone you will need to transfer your game to PC, Laptop or tablet that supports Microsoft 10. Your game WONT update after April 21st if you play on phone.
No other platform will be affected.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Aces86 said:


> I would love Pocahontas as permanent content!



Me too! Meeko is my most wanted character right now, so I’m sure he’ll cost 500 gems.


----------



## Aces86

I’ve heard from a couple different friends that onward is a really good movie. Both of them are dads.


----------



## Aces86

Unca’ Donald said:


> Me too! Meeko is my most wanted character right now, so I’m sure he’ll cost 500 gems.



he most definitely will be 500 gems! Lol probably Percy too


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Note:. Apparently they used the term "around the bend" a few times in referenece to update 40 so people are speculating it will be Pocahontas


I'd take Pocahontas over this ridiculous "Onward" nonsense any day.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'd take Pocahontas over this ridiculous "Onward" nonsense any day.



Agreed, I have seen the movie Onward now and it is good but not Pocahontas good. I like my older Disney movies!


----------



## JamesGarvey

The drop rate for Lady’s ears has been so bad, I may have tramp to level 10 before I welcome her.


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> The drop rate for Lady’s ears has been so bad, I may have tramp to level 10 before I welcome her.


I see the same drop rate. So bad I started leveling the other Lady and the Tramp characters, I said heck with it I will get her eventually.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Arundal said:


> I see the same drop rate. So bad I started leveling the other Lady and the Tramp characters, I said heck with it I will get her eventually.



if all you need are the ears, Tramp & Tony can be leveled without opening conflicting token drops or occupying characters that have tasks for the ears.

And the patch notes are out:
https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...atch-notes-update-39-onward/1635343626632095/


----------



## Quellman

I'll avoid the update until the event starts to keep c3po on his 1 hour collection task for crystals thank you. 
Kingdom Quests - I guess none will be golden, since the story line has not advanced since Junglebook opened frontier land, or am I wrong?  
Time to pull out the little mermaid attractions and put away princess and the frog.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Someone dove into the windows version and pulled the drop chance per token rarity:


Common - 90%

Uncommon - 75%

Rare - 35%

Epic - 20%

Legendary - 10%


----------



## Arundal

Anyone else notice that many of the 60 minute happiness quest are not having a happiness available when completed?


----------



## supernova

And..... done.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> And..... done.View attachment 480041


Congratulations, I still need 10 hats, so eventually I will have her!


----------



## hopemax

Arundal said:


> Anyone else notice that many of the 60 minute happiness quest are not having a happiness available when completed?


Yes!  And I’ve noticed more ride happiness requests. Like this morning, I had Jessie on a happiness task overnight but when I opened my game I had 2 ride requests and 4 character requests, none Jessie.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> Yes!  And I’ve noticed more ride happiness requests. Like this morning, I had Jessie on a happiness task overnight but when I opened my game I had 2 ride requests and 4 character requests, none Jessie.


Is it no longer 100 percent chance of getting a happiness boost from a 60 minute quest? Hmmmm


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And..... done.View attachment 480041



 you! I mean congrats! 

I‘m getting there, 16/20, but hats have been really inconsistent. I’ll get multiple drops in a day and then go a day or two with nothing dropping. So I could welcome Lady in the next day or two, or it could be another month.

On a positive note, I’m done to 5 level 9 Star Wars characters left and it will be 4 tonight.


----------



## supernova

Downloaded the update for Android.  Outside of the new blue 'storyline' quests, I don't see any major difference yet.  Put away most of my buildings and took out the four Mermaid attractions.


----------



## mikegood2

Does anyone know why the Lady and the Tramp character tabs/screens move to the middle of the scrollable character groupings instead of the bottom like they usually do with an update? As annoying as it is when they move characters we’re still collecting for and leveling to the bottom, they’re at least easier to find at the bottom than when they’re located somewhere in the middle. Please just give us a window that will contain *ALL CHARACTERS* that we are able to level already!


----------



## McCoy

That’s because they’re permanent content rather than from events. Same idea as why the Star Wars characters are listed in two different places in the list.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> Does anyone know why the Lady and the Tramp character tabs/screens move to the middle of the scrollable character groupings instead of the bottom like they usually do with an update? As annoying as it is when they move characters we’re still collecting for and leveling to the bottom, they’re at least easier to find at the bottom than when they’re located somewhere in the middle. Please just give us a window that will contain *ALL CHARACTERS* that we are able to level already!


It is because Lady and the Tramp is considered permanent content rather than event content.  Similar to R2D2 & C3PO.  I agree that it is annoying.  They should make it easier to filter the non-level 10 characters.


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> That’s because they’re permanent content rather than from events. Same idea as why the Star Wars characters are listed in two different places in the list.





anya.sparrow said:


> It is because Lady and the Tramp is considered permanent content rather than event content.  Similar to R2D2 & C3PO.  I agree that it is annoying.  They should make it easier to filter the non-level 10 characters.



Thanks, I get that there is a difference between permanent and event content, but it still doesn’t make any sense to me. I’m to lazy to look it up, but does that mean that they have all the permanent characters groups listed first and then followed by the event characters? And if that’s the case than shouldn’t the Lady and the Tramp windows be located right underneath the permanent Star Wars character tab/window? Not trying to be my typical smart   but genuinely trying to understand there logic. It doesn’t appear to have any that I can see, like alphabetically, movie release date or game release date, etc.


----------



## McCoy

I believe the permanent content is ordered by when that content becomes accessible to new players. We end gamers, and I think there are quite a few of us in this thread, only see the content by release date, but new players would have access to the content in a different order from us, as to when it fits in the supposed “story”. That would be why Duck Tales is near the top, Star Wars permanent content somewhere in the middle, and now Lady and the Tramp appears to be before Dumbo in the “story”.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Downloaded the update for Android.  Outside of the new blue 'storyline' quests, I don't see any major difference yet.  Put away most of my buildings and took out the four Mermaid attractions.


For some reason I never purchased the Under the sea attraction . I have a 7% chance of getting it in tomorrows chest. It'll probably be needed early on for little mermaid quests. Oh well.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> For some reason I never purchased the Under the sea attraction . I have a 7% chance of getting it in tomorrows chest. It'll probably be needed early on for little mermaid quests. Oh well.


Eh, you'll lose some event currency.  I'm not sweating this event.  Zero intention of seeing this movie, can't name a single character in the line-up.  Very surprised they opted to pull the trigger on an untested property with so many other films left to include.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Eh, you'll lose some event currency.  I'm not sweating this event.  Zero intention of seeing this movie, can't name a single character in the line-up.  Very surprised they opted to pull the trigger on an untested property with so many other films left to include.


I still haven't seen Frozen 2, so those event characters are lost on me. At least they were able to peddle some costumes to new players. I guess it will be until September before I see that. Maybe this will be DVD released by then too.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I still haven't seen Frozen 2, so those event characters are lost on me. At least they were able to peddle some costumes to new players. I guess it will be until September before I see that. Maybe this will be DVD released by then too.


That's another one that I skipped.  Hell, I even passed on Toy Story 4.  I think Disney has become less about the films for me and more about the parks.  I haven't bothered with my Disney+ subscription for a few months now, although I think they expected that from many users.  That's why they offered those discounted three-year plans.  Curious to see what happens to the subs in a few years, or if the platform will exist.  Who knows what the future of entertainment will bring.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> That's another one that I skipped.  Hell, I even passed on Toy Story 4.  I think Disney has become less about the films for me and more about the parks.  I haven't bothered with my Disney+ subscription for a few months now, although I think they expected that from many users.  That's why they offered those discounted three-year plans.  Curious to see what happens to the subs in a few years, or if the platform will exist.  Who knows what the future of entertainment will bring.


Watched the Toy Story 4 when it came to Disney+ in addition to the Bo Peep and Woody short.  I had thought that movie 3 was the perfect ending but Toy Story 4 really sealed the series.  Won't spoil it for anyone, but It took the original story to conclusion. In fact it would be an odyssey for the universe.  I don't mind not having forky in my park at least.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Eh, you'll lose some event currency.  I'm not sweating this event.  Zero intention of seeing this movie, can't name a single character in the line-up.  Very surprised they opted to pull the trigger on an untested property with so many other films left to include.



I think they use this as a form of advertising to get people to go to the movie

Plus, I think it makes sense to mix up having classic characters and new ones


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Eh, you'll lose some event currency.  I'm not sweating this event.  Zero intention of seeing this movie, can't name a single character in the line-up.  Very surprised they opted to pull the trigger on an untested property with so many other films left to include.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I think they use this as a form of advertising to get people to go to the movie
> 
> Plus, I think it makes sense to mix up having classic characters and new ones



Yep, PR and advertising for upcoming movies, is and has always been, a big part of the game. I’m also not interested in Onward, but known for awhile that they would have an event for it. Will be interesting to see what they do with Mulan. Since they already have 4 character’s do they skip it, add a few worthless characters or do a TC with 1 new characters?

The only exception is non animated movies, like Marvel ones and at what point do they chance that? So far I think the only non animated characters have been the Pirates and Star Wars. I wouldn’t mind more classic Star Wars characters in the future and honestly would prefer Black Widow characters vs. Onward.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, PR and advertising for upcoming movies, is and has always been, a big part of the game. I’m also not interested in Onward, but known for awhile that they would have an event for it. Will be interesting to see what they do with Mulan. Since they already have 4 character’s do they skip it, add a few worthless characters or do a TC with 1 new characters?
> 
> The only exception is non animated movies, like Marvel ones and at what point do they chance that? So far I think the only non animated characters have been the Pirates and Star Wars. I wouldn’t mind more classic Star Wars characters in the future and honestly would prefer Black Widow characters vs. Onward.



There is expansion land areas within the Star Wars areas and some of the set pieces are from the original trilogy so definitely think some classic characters could come


----------



## hopemax

I was hoping to get Lady before the event started, and as of 3 days ago I was not liking my prospects.  But in the last 24 hours ear hats dropped like flies.  Just hit the Welcome button in my IOS game.

Windows, I am still way behind.  Getting close to the halfway point.  But the distribution has been a little better.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Downloaded the update for Android.  Outside of the new blue 'storyline' quests, I don't see any major difference yet.  Put away most of my buildings and took out the four Mermaid attractions.



Good reminder to make sure my Mermaid attractions are out.  Thanks!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, PR and advertising for upcoming movies, is and has always been, a big part of the game. I’m also not interested in Onward, but known for awhile that they would have an event for it. Will be interesting to see what they do with Mulan. Since they already have 4 character’s do they skip it, add a few worthless characters or do a TC with 1 new characters?


For the longest while, we hadn't had an of the brand new stuff.  Was Toy Story 4 the first time they included the newer content?


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I was hoping to get Lady before the event started, and as of 3 days ago I was not liking my prospects.  But in the last 24 hours ear hats dropped like flies.  Just hit the Welcome button in my IOS game.
> 
> Windows, I am still way behind.  Getting close to the halfway point.  But the distribution has been a little better.



Congrats! I was/am in the same boat. Been stuck at 16 for a few days, than had 1 drop last night and 2 this morning. Hoping to hit welcome before the event begins. Just noticed Lady has a 24 hour welcome period. Guess I’ll have to wait to max C3PO until she’s done



supernova said:


> For the longest while, we hadn't had an of the brand new stuff.  Was Toy Story 4 the first time they included the newer content?



Don’t think so? Just pulled up Disney’s 2019 movie releases and ignoring Marvel Movies. They did the weird mix of Star Wars characters. They added worthless Frozen 2 characters. I Believe they added the 3 Hyenas for for Lion King. Toy Story 4 like you mentioned. Aladdin added 2 characters I believe and didn't they release the Dumbo stuff when they relieved that awful looking live action version?


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I was hoping to get Lady before the event started, and as of 3 days ago I was not liking my prospects.  But in the last 24 hours ear hats dropped like flies.  Just hit the Welcome button in my IOS game.
> 
> Windows, I am still way behind.  Getting close to the halfway point.  But the distribution has been a little better.


Congratulations! I am still at 14/20 for the hats. I was also
Hoping to have done before tomorrow.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats! I was/am in the same boat. Been stuck at 16 for a few days, than had 1 drop last night and 2 this morning. Hoping to hit welcome before the event begins. Just noticed Lady has a 24 hour welcome period. Guess I’ll have to wait to max C3PO until she’s done
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t think so? Just pulled up Disney’s 2019 movie releases and ignoring Marvel Movies. They did the weird mix of Star Wars characters. They added worthless Frozen 2 characters. I Believe they added the 3 Hyenas for for Lion King. Toy Story 4 like you mentioned. Aladdin added 2 characters I believe and didn't they release the Dumbo stuff when they relieved that awful looking live action version?


Yes, but the Lion King and Aladdin characters were all the animated versions and not the new characters. Toy Story weather ones exclusively from the 4th film. As for what to do with Mulan, we still don't have the villain yet. And they have the three guys that were training with her although I prefer the villain over the comic relief.


----------



## supernova

I guess people were progressing a little too quickly for Gameloft with the Star Wars characters, so the interns have removed C3-PO's one-hour task for crystals and changed it to a four-hour task instead.


----------



## Arundal

I had hoped to Get Lady before the event started today but still sitting at 15/20 for hats but she is permanent so eventually!


----------



## supernova

Lady needs to be at Level 3 for one of her storyline quests with Tramp.  Just got my last ear hat and finished the 6-minute level-up.


----------



## Arundal

Well we are off except my windows which does not have the update. But I don’t play it much so not a big deal for me.


----------



## McCoy

According to the FAQs, a broom collection event will start tomorrow - 6 brooms every 4 hours.


----------



## hopemax

Arundal said:


> Well we are off except my windows which does not have the update. But I don’t play it much so not a big deal for me.



I have the update for Windows.  Although I did have to go to the Update screen in the Store to get it to download.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> I have the update for Windows.  Although I did have to go to the Update screen in the Store to get it to download.


It does not show an update, but again I don’t play my windows version much.


----------



## karly05

So excited today when I pulled Ursula from the Little Mermaid chest! But I have very limited options for collecting her tokens and her event task requires Triton (don't have him - LM event was shortly after I started playing and I only managed to get Sebastian & Scuttle). But, hey, she is better than a lamp or a bench!

And I knew they would make Ian the last character! I saw Onward and enjoyed it, but the brothers are the only characters I'd really like to have. We'll see how I do.


----------



## Arundal

After Welcoming Barley, there is a 60 minute quest to find Ian at Level 1.


----------



## Arundal

After first quest, there is a quest for Barley to find Guinevere, Barley needs to be level 2.


----------



## Arundal

Following the 2nd quest you reach the first time wall with Welcome Colt!


----------



## hopemax

My computer picked tonight to spaz out on me and not boot up. I can get it in Windows safe mode but it’s too late to work on it. So Windows game is in pause mode. And I was looking forward to being able to focus on the event instead of family stuff taking priority.

Waiting for Colt in IOS.


----------



## Chloerobot

Thank you 
Nice job ...


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> if all you need are the ears, Tramp & Tony can be leveled without opening conflicting token drops or occupying characters that have tasks for the ears.
> 
> And the patch notes are out:
> https://m.facebook.com/notes/disney...atch-notes-update-39-onward/1635343626632095/



Thank you for sharing this.  Lady has been at 11 ear hats (with my not needing anything else from the entire set) for 3 days now.  Not one drop.    So I'm going ahead and leveling Tramp.  This is so ridiculous it's boring.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Thank you for sharing this.  Lady has been at 11 ear hats (with my not needing anything else from the entire set) for 3 days now.  Not one drop.    So I'm going ahead and leveling Tramp.  This is so ridiculous it's boring.


Also found @JamesGarvey advice useful. I’ve been stuck at 19 ear hats since Wednesday. Think I took his advice and leveled those 2 on Thursday and both will be able to level again some time tomorrow. My guess it will be before I get my final ear hat.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Also found @JamesGarvey advice useful. I’ve been stuck at 19 ear hats since Wednesday. Think I took his advice and leveled those 2 on Thursday and both will be able to level again some time tomorrow. My guess it will be before I get my final ear hat.


Same thing for me. I went ahead and leveled them and I am still only at 19/20 of Lady’s hats and they are ready to level again. Lol

Edit: got my last hat for Lady this morning but almost ready to welcome Colt so will wait to Welcome her.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Same thing for me. I went ahead and leveled them and I am still only at 19/20 of Lady’s hats and they are ready to level again. Lol
> 
> Edit: got my last hat for Lady this morning but almost ready to welcome Colt so will wait to Welcome her.



I also got my final hat for Lady this morning and started leaving her this morning. Of couse I got my final item that I need for Colt about 15 minutes later.   Glad that they added the ability to level multiple characters at the same time awhile go with characters scrolls awhile ago. I use them sparingl, have 10 stocked up, but they come in handy during events. I’ve never tried, but does anyone know if we can have more than 2 leveling at the same time?

Does it seem like EC might be lower this event? I just got the option to build Guinevere, but about 1K short of the required 3.5K. I’ve been logging in roughly every 2 hours for Ward or Spirits, but forgot to buy the event float, which I will next time I can start a parade. It’s a good reminder how much EC we get from them.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I also got my final hat for Lady this morning and started leaving her this morning. Of couse I got my final item that I need for Colt about 15 minutes later.   Glad that they added the ability to level multiple characters at the same time awhile go with characters scrolls awhile ago. I use them sparingl, have 10 stocked up, but they come in handy during events. I’ve never tried, but does anyone know if we can have more than 2 leveling at the same time?
> 
> Does it seem like EC might be lower this event? I just got the option to build Guinevere, but about 1K short of the required 3.5K. I’ve been logging in roughly every 2 hours for Ward or Spirits, but forgot to buy the event float, which I will next time I can start a parade. It’s a good reminder how much EC we get from them.



I have the same issue (with the EC) and I don't normally have problems this early on.  I wasn't sure if it was the game or me doing too much to play all that often, but you aren't the only one.   Still at 11 hats for Lady.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I also got my final hat for Lady this morning and started leaving her this morning. Of couse I got my final item that I need for Colt about 15 minutes later.   Glad that they added the ability to level multiple characters at the same time awhile go with characters scrolls awhile ago. I use them sparingl, have 10 stocked up, but they come in handy during events. I’ve never tried, but does anyone know if we can have more than 2 leveling at the same time?
> 
> Does it seem like EC might be lower this event? I just got the option to build Guinevere, but about 1K short of the required 3.5K. I’ve been logging in roughly every 2 hours for Ward or Spirits, but forgot to buy the event float, which I will next time I can start a parade. It’s a good reminder how much EC we get from them.



I think EC is slow as well, I got build Guinevere as well but also about 1,000 short, I think they want us to buy the extra EC point lol.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> I also got my final hat for Lady this morning and started leaving her this morning. Of couse I got my final item that I need for Colt about 15 minutes later.   Glad that they added the ability to level multiple characters at the same time awhile go with characters scrolls awhile ago. I use them sparingl, have 10 stocked up, but they come in handy during events. I’ve never tried, but does anyone know if we can have more than 2 leveling at the same time?
> 
> Does it seem like EC might be lower this event? I just got the option to build Guinevere, but about 1K short of the required 3.5K. I’ve been logging in roughly every 2 hours for Ward or Spirits, but forgot to buy the event float, which I will next time I can start a parade. It’s a good reminder how much EC we get from them.


You can only have 2 leveling at the same time.  I tried using scrolls to start a 3rd just to see if it will work.....it doesn’t.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Is it just me or are these brooms one of the more annoying tapper items to find?

Making decent progress on the Onward stuff: I too am short EC to build Guenivere.  Did the other task for Colt and it stats another task that is a collect 2 items to remove a tapper (this case unicorns in garbage cans).  Colt need to be level 2 to help collect one of the items 

Still a few collars and quite a few ear hats from welcoming Lady


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is it just me or are these brooms one of the more annoying tapper items to find?
> 
> Making decent progress on the Onward stuff: I too am short EC to build Guenivere.  Did the other task for Colt and it stats another task that is a collect 2 items to remove a tapper (this case unicorns in garbage cans).  Colt need to be level 2 to help collect one of the items
> 
> Still a few collars and quite a few ear hats from welcoming Lady



Not just you. I can usually find 7/8, but that final one has been an issue most of the time. Honestly as long as I finish top 750 I don’t really care where I finish *BUT* not usually being able to find that final one annoys me enough that I *NEED* to find it!!! 

Between the lack of new land and those annoying Mickey heads over most boildings for building enchantments they really need to make it easier to find most tappers.


----------



## karly05

One more person here who reached Build Guinevere and was 1000 EC short. I'm closing that gap VERY slowly. Colt is ready for Level 3 but he and Barley are busy getting the stuff to deal with the Unicorns.

And I am ignoring those stupid little brooms. If I see one, I'll tap it, but they are a pain to look for.


----------



## Arundal

After unicorns you start collecting for Ian’s staff.


----------



## hopemax

I actually had enough EC to build Guinevere in my IOS game right away. 1000 short in Windows (which I have been playing on DH’s computer until my new laptop gets delivered tomorrow.). But I got it done before bedtime. Still working on unicorns in Windows but working on the staff task in IOS.


----------



## hopemax

Collecting the first staff for Ian, unlocks the staffs and the Little Mermaid side quests, starting with Sebastian.

Blazey has a task which also gives a staff.


----------



## supernova

Hard to put into words how disinterested I am in having Blue Shrek and his friends walking around my park.  Won't be seeing the movie, so I don't much care about progressing through this one.  Sitting at a total of 14 brooms because I can't be bothered searching around for them.

In other news, I'm one character away from being able to pack away my Star Wars attractions.  Struggled to get Lady up to 3 just so I could send her and Tramp out in a 24-hour long storyline quest.  Lovely.


----------



## Quellman

Double post


----------



## Quellman

Like others, I feel like the EC has been harder to come by this time around.  I've clicked on brooms as I run across them but don't bother searching them out. Those prizes are LAME and there wasn't a progress prize set up for them. So other than the EC, nothing missed there.  

Still can't get the dogs last token to drop. Absolutely a pain since it's now been 2 days.  I wish I was nearly done with star wars, but the common token conflict with C3PO will end up running it for me. I need 700 crystals not counting the attraction enhancements to alleviate that conflict.  Game loft did it on purpose.   
Only 361 common tokens until Coco goes te way of the Dodo. 

We did watch Frozen 2 this weekend since it released on D+. They probably should have not included any new characters. Maybe added 3 snowgies (as a single characters), the lizard, and the wind spirit (useful for pocohontas).


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Struggled to get Lady up to 3 just so I could send her and Tramp out in a 24-hour long storyline quest.  Lovely.



And then you get an even lovelier quest task where Lady has to be level 4.


----------



## Osum

Just hit the time wall for welcoming Laurel... in 3.5 days. Guess it’s time to level characters.


----------



## mmmears

Just gonna say it.  It's been days of looking for those stupid ears.  Lady now has 13 - I was at 11 for almost a week.


----------



## Arundal

Not big on Gold Trophies mini events any way and leaderboard is very sub standard, but leader on my board 1 hour after starting had 204, how is that even possible. Not losing any sleep over this one lol.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> Not big on Gold Trophies mini events any way and leaderboard is very sub standard, but leader on my board 1 hour after starting had 204, how is that even possible. Not losing any sleep over this one lol.


 I totally agree.  The I really just find the gold trophy event this time a nuisance.  The prizes are *not* great and since EC seems to be running a bit lower than most events, I am going to skip the gold trophies unless they fall in my lap.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anya.sparrow said:


> I totally agree.  The I really just find the gold trophy event this time a nuisance.  The prizes are *not* great and since EC seems to be running a bit lower than most events, I am going to skip the gold trophies unless they fall in my lap.



And seems even worse/crazier that some of the event characters it is an 8 hour event for getting a trophy.  Other than over night why would one want to tie up an event character for 8 hours for one trophy vs going for level up items or something?

Seems even less worth it than normal trophy events


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just opened an item chest and it gave my just 2 flags of Corona .... so the game is just messing with me at this point


----------



## Quellman

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just opened an item chest and it gave my just 2 flags of Corona .... so the game is just messing with me at this point


Great, now you have to go into quarantine!


----------



## mara512

mmmears said:


> Just gonna say it.  It's been days of looking for those stupid ears.  Lady now has 13 - I was at 11 for almost a week.


Me too


----------



## mikegood2

Officially just down to Just needing 10 ear hats for Rey and I’ll be done with all the Star Wars characters! Decided I didn’t want to wait around for Kylo, so I just spent the Elixir for his final 6 hats and started leveling him.

Trying to get Lady’s final collar so I can level her to 4 and send her off with Tramp on there 24 hour (?) mission. The funny thing is after struggling to get her stupid hats to welcome her, I’ve gotten the hats much quicker than her for every level once I welcomed her.

Planning on keeping all my Onward characters at level 4 until I can start collections, and welcome the mom. Really don’t like having so many characters ready to level and not, but don't want to worry about any conflict.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Officially just down to Just needing 10 ear hats for Rey and I’ll be done with all the Star Wars characters! Decided I didn’t want to wait around for Kylo, so I just spent the Elixir for his final 6 hats and started leveling him.
> 
> Trying to get Lady’s final collar so I can level her to 4 and send her off with Tramp on there 24 hour (?) mission. The funny thing is after struggling to get her stupid hats to welcome her, I’ve gotten the hats much quicker than her for every level once I welcomed her.
> 
> Planning on keeping all my Onward characters at level 4 until I can start collections, and welcome the mom. Really don’t like having so many characters ready to level and not, but don't want to worry about any conflict.


I went ahead and upgraded the brother to 5 yesterday and have almost finished his token grind for 6. I figure he will need to be 6 anyway and want to avoid token conflicts later.  Might be too late to do it now and avoid conflicts. I thought that by finally welcoming Lady she would be ready for level 2 after a 24 hour welcome.  Nope. No tokens. So that sucks.  I just need 1 more hat on the storm trooper to continue the grind of crystals.  The question is, are there actual token conflicts with non-kyber crystal items? If not, I'll continue leveling since I don't plan on getting another 300 kybers in short order. Just bb8, kylo and rey are at 8.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I went ahead and upgraded the brother to 5 yesterday and have almost finished his token grind for 6. I figure he will need to be 6 anyway and want to avoid token conflicts later.  Might be too late to do it now and avoid conflicts. I thought that by finally welcoming Lady she would be ready for level 2 after a 24 hour welcome.  Nope. No tokens. So that sucks.  I just need 1 more hat on the storm trooper to continue the grind of crystals.  The question is, are there actual token conflicts with non-kyber crystal items? If not, I'll continue leveling since I don't plan on getting another 300 kybers in short order. Just bb8, kylo and rey are at 8.


For Lady, it has taken forever to get Tokens for level 3, I still need two more collars. But plenty of time for her. Been using my window before Laurel to level some Nines to Ten. We will continue to see how Onward characters go and working on finishing my Star Wars characters that are left.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

finally got the last ear hat to welcome Lady, so now in that 24 hour period!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Got Barley & Colt to 5 and ready for 6, Blazey at 4 ready for 5 but I’m thinking I need to stock up the 20 sided so everyone is gonna sit where they are for a while until I learn what token conflicts Laurel creates. Guess it’s time to farm EC.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> I actually had enough EC to build Guinevere in my IOS game right away. /QUOTE]
> Sounds like someone sank a little cash into a gem/EC bundle, huh?


----------



## hopemax

So someone ends up with more EC then you do, they must have spent money?  

I think I have bought 3 bundles in this game in 4 years, and none since they stopped bundling the 2nd Premium + Premium Attraction. and certainly not while we have this ridiculous Enchanting Attractions.

No, since DH has been on WFH I have been awake more hours than I usually am. More opportunities to click = more EC.


----------



## Peachkins

I was able to get Guinevere right away too. I didn't get to that point as early as others, so it's likely because I had more time to collect currency.  I know I'm not buying any bundles. I couldn't care less about an event for characters I know nothing about. I hate these promotional events for movies that have just barely hit theaters.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Not sure if it’s from getting Blazey (with gems), but I’ve had no issue with event currency so far. Just short of 20k as I wait for the next phase.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> I was able to get Guinevere right away too. I didn't get to that point as early as others, so it's likely because I had more time to collect currency.  I know I'm not buying any bundles. I couldn't care less about an event for characters I know nothing about. I hate these promotional events for movies that have just barely hit theaters.





JamesGarvey said:


> Not sure if it’s from getting Blazey (with gems), but I’ve had no issue with event currency so far. Just short of 20k as I wait for the next phase.



Did you get the float? I didn’t buy the float (gems) until the second or third day and am currently at 18K EC, The problem, at least in my case, was not having it the first few days made me fall short on EC to buy Guinevere. I usually get the float on the first day of an event and this event was a good reminder of why.

*edit*: BTW, just now realized what you were commenting on. I’m not accusing anyone of spending money on the game, not that that matters. Just making my observation for this event. Like I said above anyone who got the float on day 1 shouldn’t have any issues having enough EC.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> So someone ends up with more EC then you do, they must have spent money?
> 
> I think I have bought 3 bundles in this game in 4 years, and none since they stopped bundling the 2nd Premium + Premium Attraction. and certainly not while we have this ridiculous Enchanting Attractions.
> 
> No, since DH has been on WFH I have been awake more hours than I usually am. More opportunities to click = more EC.


Not more than me.  It sounds like the shortage of EC was pretty universal across most people who posted here, many short by 1,000.  Not to mention that you had enough in one but I think you said short by 1,000 in the other.  If it's you playing both games for the same amount of time.......


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Not more than me.  It sounds like the shortage of EC was pretty universal across most people who posted here, many short by 1,000.  Not to mention that you had enough in one but I think you said short by 1,000 in the other.  If it's you playing both games for the same amount of time.......


It’s never the same amount of time. One game I can play while running errands, one game I can play when I can’t sleep, but still in bed (happening a lot right now).  There is now about a 5000EC difference between my two games.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Did you get the float? I didn’t buy the float (gems) until the second or third day and am currently at 18K EC, The problem, at least in my case, was not having it the first few days made me fall short on EC to buy Guinevere. I usually get the float on the first day of an event and this event was a good reminder of why.
> 
> *edit*: BTW, just now realized what you were commenting on. I’m not accusing anyone of spending money on the game, not that that matters. Just making my observation for this event. Like I said above anyone who got the float on day 1 shouldn’t have any issues having enough EC.



No, I didn't get the float although I have bought them in the past. I don't spend any real money on the game at this point (just a personal preference for me, I don't like the way they've manipulated things in the past to make people feel like they need to spend it), but I'll occasionally buy stuff like that with gems if I have them. I have them this time, but I'm just not into this event given I don't know the characters. I think I'm going to use the gems I've built up to finally pull the trigger on buying Maximus. Love him!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Woke up to collecting the last ears for Laurel, 7/12 on the phone so 8-12 hours to unlock her depending on the drops.

EDIT: In additional to the daily calendar and chest rewards, GameLoft threw in a 3 ruby chest pack that I can only honestly describe as self isolation consolation, now at 9/12.


----------



## Arundal

JamesGarvey said:


> Woke up to collecting the last ears for Laurel, 7/12 on the phone so 8-12 hours to unlock her depending on the drops.
> 
> EDIT: In additional to the daily calendar and chest rewards, GameLoft threw in a 3 ruby chest pack that I can only honestly describe as self isolation consolation, now at 9/12.



I also ended up with all hat and 9/12 phones. Everyone Stay Safe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - wish granting mini event has started

stead but slow progress for Laurel, 6/12 and 5/8 (and that is after getting 2 cell phones from a ruby chest)


----------



## Arundal

Got the rest of my cell phones for Lauren, but thought it would take long so I have someone leveling, but later today!


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Woke up to collecting the last ears for Laurel, 7/12 on the phone so 8-12 hours to unlock her depending on the drops.
> 
> EDIT: In additional to the daily calendar and chest rewards, GameLoft threw in a 3 ruby chest pack that I can only honestly describe as self isolation consolation, now at 9/12.





Arundal said:


> I also ended up with all hat and 9/12 phones. Everyone Stay Safe.



When I woke up I also got my final hat and 7/12 of her incoming calls. Hoping I can start welcoming her late tonight or tomorrow morning.  This will definitely be the first, and probably only event, where they start an event with a movies theatrical release and it will be available for “free” on Disney+ before an event ends!  For anyone who doesn’t know, you can buy the movie now, and it will be available for rental and be on Disney+ on April 3rd.

Sent all my Star Wars characters home last night and Rey will be finished leveling in 13 hours! Maybe it’s just me, but it seems like the Star Wars characters might have been the easiest group of event characters to ever level.

Also just finished the 24 hour Lady and Tramps quest and it doesn’t look like there are any new event mission.


----------



## karly05

Welcomed Laurel early this morning and she was immediately ready to go to Level 2. Thanks to the Ruby Chests surprise from yesterday, I got enough of her ears to reach Level 3; I have everyone working on the phones right now.

Doing well on the Happiness event even after sleeping, so fingers crossed on that.

ETA: Got 2 cell phones from today's Ruby Chest!! All I need is 1 more for Laurel to go to Level 3.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Bronze chests have become almost exclusively “some happiness and relics for attractions not worth enchanting.”


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Bronze chests have become almost exclusively “some happiness and relics for attractions not worth enchanting.”



I agree with the second and third part, but I’d guess that I probably only get happiness 60%-70% of the time. I’d gladly take happiness 100% of the time. I do wish they’d add more character items or rotate them better. Felt like I was constantly getting Fin and Poe items. Also have a surplus of to many items. Currently have 23/10 colt sunglasses, 66/20 Tramp bones. Don’t get me wrong, I don’t mind extra but wish they would spread them out more, or let us exchange multiple surplus items for another item.


----------



## lmmatooki

Hi guys, I am so behind in this event.


----------



## supernova

Welcomed the mom, built the house, still dreadful bored with this event.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also just finished the 24 hour Lady and Tramps quest and it doesn’t look like there are any new event mission.


I leveled all of the characters in this set again and Lady does nothing but collect spaghetti.   Maybe I need her to be higher.


----------



## lmmatooki

supernova said:


> Welcomed the mom, built the house, still dreadful bored with this event.


I really don't care for this event. Very poor decision with the recent events going on, barely anyone can even see the new movie haha


----------



## hopemax

lmmatooki said:


> I really don't care for this event. Very poor decision with the recent events going on, barely anyone can even see the new movie haha



It is now available for digital download, and will be on Disney+ on April 3rd.  So I think more of us will end up watching the movie, than they otherwise might have.  I know I will.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I really don't care for this event. Very poor decision with the recent events going on, barely anyone can even see the new movie haha


Exactly. Pointless tie-in for a film no one is going to waste time viewing.


----------



## lmmatooki

hopemax said:


> It is now available for digital download, and will be on Disney+ on April 3rd.  So I think more of us will end up watching the movie, than they otherwise might have.  I know I will.


Oh wow! That's awesome of them!


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> I really don't care for this event. Very poor decision with the recent events going on, barely anyone can even see the new movie haha





hopemax said:


> It is now available for digital download, and will be on Disney+ on April 3rd.  So I think more of us will end up watching the movie, than they otherwise might have.  I know I will.



Yep, was also surprised they decided to release them this early, especially the Disney + part, but *GOOD FOR THEM!!! *They could have easily gone the $20 to rent model that a few other current in theaters movies went. I will definitely be watching it when it comes out on Disney+


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Exactly. Pointless tie-in for a film no one is going to waste time viewing.



In there defense they had planned and scheduled the event long before the Corona Virus was a big issue. Also, while I don’t think it was ever going to be a big hit for them, they definitely would have had opened more then there $40M opening weekend. The game is a promotional tool for them so it was always going to have it’s on separate event and it’s pretty silly to  no one was going to “waste there time“ viewing it.


----------



## mara512

So on a side note outside of the event I finally welcomed Lady.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> In there defense they had planned and scheduled the event long before the Corona Virus was a big issue. Also, while I don’t think it was ever going to be a big hit for them, they definitely would have had opened more then there $40M opening weekend. The game is a promotional tool for them so it was always going to have it’s on separate event and it’s pretty silly to  no one was going to “waste there time“ viewing it.


No, it's obviously not their fault.Just a matter of all the time and effort that went into an event for so little payoff.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I leveled all of the characters in this set again and Lady does nothing but collect spaghetti.   Maybe I need her to be higher.



I have her at level 3 and she can work towards her own ear hats


----------



## JamesGarvey

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have her at level 3 and she can work towards her own ear hats



that requires enchanting lady & the tramp’s house to level 1.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> No, it's obviously not their fault.Just a matter of all the time and effort that went into an event for so little payoff.



Yeah, I do agree tht most of the mini events have little payoffs and in general I have little or no interest in the Onward characters. I’m just playing enough to ensure that I get all of the characters and not much beyond that. Ever since I finished my Star Wars characters my interest in the game has dropped, but I don’t find that to be a bad thing.



JamesGarvey said:


> that requires enchanting lady & the tramp’s house to level 1.



Does it seem like they’ve been more stingy with Onward enhancements tokens this event?


----------



## luther10

Had zero interest in this movie before, but the more I play this event, the more I like the characters... and I  kinda want to watch the movie now, haha...  So this movie/event tie-in IS working its magic, at least on me...


----------



## luther10

Double post... sorry...
ok, let me think of something else to say...
emmm....

Progress:
All Star Wars characters are at 10 except Kylo Ren, who is at 9...


----------



## JamesGarvey

Down to my last unicorn mini-task, gonna roll the dice on farming the lid & broom tokens in case they do this again in a later phase. And yes, the drops in Onward relics have been bad, even by the normal standards.


----------



## Quellman

JamesGarvey said:


> Down to my last unicorn mini-task, gonna roll the dice on farming the lid & broom tokens in case they do this again in a later phase. And yes, the drops in Onward relics have been bad, even by the normal standards.


You probably are smart. I suspect they'll pop up again in the final act.
* edit. I just got a guest to clear 8 more. those brooms are terrible drops.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I found since there are more and shorter task for the lids maxing them out before collecting the shared task (I wanna say that was colt/barley’s and laurel’s that has multiple drops) it was a lot easier. Almost invariably, this game will always payout the less rare item if it has the option.


----------



## supernova

Finished the eight whatever the hell they are, got the prompt to welcome the lion guy and to collect the other 19 cards.  Still two days until the next characters are released.   Sorry little lion man.


----------



## Osum

Had anyone else been collecting the guide book token for that locked character in the red shirt (that’s next to Laurel)? I’m not sure when it happened, but for a couple of days I’ve had an activity for Laurel that drops that token. Seems unusual for this type of event, especially since no tasks are shown when I click on the item... it just says “complete event tasks to start unlocking this character”.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I have laurel on the books while the others work on the card decks. With 30 to get, if it’s just her, this will be a while.


----------



## Osum

Yeah, that’d be a grind. I’m just surprised that we can collect, when it doesn’t show any tasks in the character book. Seems weird, but I guess that shouldn’t be surprising at this point, lol.


----------



## hopemax

I have finally started Welcoming Lady in my Windows game *drops head on keyboard*  Getting the last 3 ear hats was awful.  I have also finally finished with Coco.

In IOS, I am at the time wall.  In Windows, I still need 2 more unicorns.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Sorry my friends, that is not social distancing


----------



## mikegood2

hopemax said:


> I have finally started Welcoming Lady in my Windows game *drops head on keyboard*  Getting the last 3 ear hats was awful.  I have also finally finished with Coco.
> 
> In IOS, I am at the time wall.  In Windows, I still need 2 more unicorns.



WOW, I think awful ear hat drops is an understatement! I know you play less in your windows game, but drop rates that low are unacceptable. congrats on finishing Coco.

Have you completey hit the time wall, or are you still collecting Card Decks? I hit the time wall this morning, but only at 7/20 deck of cards.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> WOW, I think awful ear hat drops is an understatement! I know you play less in your windows game, but drop rates that low are unacceptable. congrats on finishing Coco.
> 
> Have you completey hit the time wall, or are you still collecting Card Decks? I hit the time wall this morning, but only at 7/20 deck of cards.



Still collecting cards and books.  But I have the Welcome Manticore quest.  I am at 8/20.  Just starting cards now in Windows.

My Windows game got really messed up for Lady and the Tramp, with 2 weeks in FL, followed by a week in Seattle.  Even though the tasks are longer, I still couldn't turn them over fast enough when I could only consistently check at 8 in the morning, and 8 at night.  But the last 3, took a week.  Drop a hat, 2 days with no drops, Drop a hat, 2 days no drops.  Ridiculous.  Meanwhile, Lady is level 5 in my IOS game.

Have plenty of time to play now.  

I wonder how this is affecting Gameloft.  Dare we hope they will have to spread out the events a little?  I'll take a silver lining wherever I can find one.


----------



## Sabres431

mikegood2 said:


> WOW, I think awful ear hat drops is an understatement! I know you play less in your windows game, but drop rates that low are unacceptable. congrats on finishing Coco.
> 
> Have you completey hit the time wall, or are you still collecting Card Decks? I hit the time wall this morning, but only at 7/20 deck of cards.



I need one more set of ears for Lady and I haven't had one drop in 4 days.  This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> Sorry my friends, that is not social distancing View attachment 483413


You're not being sensitive to those poor Siamese twins.  I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## supernova

Finished collecting the 20 whatever-the-hell they are (I can only imagine they are unsold tickets for "Onward"), so that's done.  Just waiting until tomorrow when I can begin welcoming the Manticorian.


----------



## 2010_Bride

supernova said:


> You're not being sensitive to those poor Siamese twins.  I'm disappointed in you.


As long as they paid two separate admissions I won’t complain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Finished the eight whatever the hell they are, got the prompt to welcome the lion guy and to collect the other 19 cards.  Still two days until the next characters are released.   Sorry little lion man.



not to be a stickler or anything, but it is a Lion Lady, not man


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> not to be a stickler or anything, but it is a Lion Lady, not man


Which is strange because female lions don't have manes.  Plus, the song isn't called Little Lion Lady, so I'll just keep going with Man.  Thumb my nose at Pixar and their film.  Take THAT, no-longer-John-Lasseter.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Does anyone know how long it would take to Enchant Light Foot to Level 1?  ETA:  Nevermind.  It appears all Level 1 Enchantments are 4 hours.


----------



## goingthedistance

I have all the knives for the Manticore but only 3 hats. That drop rate needs to pick up.  I can usually welcome the new character ~48 hours after the time window opens up. Not this one apparently. 

Oh, and some raven tapper just launched. Going to wait before tapping my first one.


----------



## mikegood2

Is this Dark Magic mini event one of the dumbest mini events the game has had? For some reason they have an uneven 11 ravens and they respawn every hour. On top of that rewards are  . On a positive note, I realized this early on, so I’m not going to wast my time trying. Seriously you have to finish top 50 if you want a ruby chest and top 500 if you want to get any type of reward at all.

As far as other aspects of the game go, I'm casually playing the Onward event. Currently slugging along trying to collect all the items for Manticore. Need 1 more sword and 3 hats. Hopefully will start welcoming before bed and I can start quest needed to access the ability to get the guide books. Hoping 1 week is enough time to finish the main character.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Is this Dark Magic mini event one of the dumbest mini events the game has had? For some reason they have an uneven 11 ravens and they respawn every hour. On top of that rewards are  . On a positive note, I realized this early on, so I’m not going to wast my time trying. Seriously you have to finish top 50 if you want a ruby chest and top 500 if you want to get any type of reward at all.
> 
> As far as other aspects of the game go, I'm casually playing the Onward event. Currently slugging along trying to collect all the items for Manticore. Need 1 more sword and 3 hats. Hopefully will start welcoming before bed and I can start quest needed to access the ability to get the guide books. Hoping 1 week is enough time to finish the main character.



Yeah, it's crazy. Didn't even realize there were 11, thought it was 10 and stopped looking. There's no way I can keep up if it's every hour. I'm not even going to try.


----------



## JamesGarvey

3 ears left for Manticore, 11 books left for Ian.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> 3 ears left for Manticore, 11 books left for Ian.



How are you able to collect books? I’ve done all of my event quests and when I look at the character I’m getting the “complete more event quests to unlock this character !” message.

*EDIT*: Crap, I think I know the answer, but please don’t tell me that it’s because I don’t have some stupid character leveled high enough! Right now I have the dad at level 2, even though I could have leveled his to 3 a day or two ago, but got distracted and focusing on the Manicore! Gonna be really  if that’s the case. If that’s the case they really need to do a better job of informing letting us know!


----------



## JamesGarvey

If you have Manticore Tavern, Laurel’s task “Zero Obligations” has dropped the books and also now the manticore dagger.


----------



## supernova

Just welcomed the Manticorian.  Got my 16 gems and started him on his first two-hour task.  I'm at 16/30 on those final book thingies, so I'm not too worried about this event.  Certainly not spending ten bucks on a character whose film I will probably never see.

Oh, and those dumb hourly ravens?  Yeah, not bothering with those.  There are a few people on my boards who seem to have collected every hour so far.  So I can only imagine a few of those dumbasses are going to stay up all night for the next two-plus days to not drop out of first place. Get some sleep, idiots.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Just welcomed the Manticorian.  Got my 16 gems and started him on his first two-hour task.  I'm at 16/30 on those final book thingies, so I'm not too worried about this event.  Certainly not spending ten bucks on a character whose film I will probably never see.
> 
> Oh, and those dumb hourly ravens?  Yeah, not bothering with those.  There are a few people on my boards who seem to have collected every hour so far.  So I can only imagine a few of those dumbasses are going to stay up all night for the next two-plus days to not drop out of first place. Get some sleep, idiots.



I’m assuming you didn’t buy the Tavern, correct? Who collects the books? Like I said above, I’ve done as many quests as I can do, but still don’t have the required quests done. I did just level the dad to 3 so that gave me to another quest. Sent him and the son out on the 4 hour quest. Hope that‘s all I need.

Made the mistake of thinking we needed to welcome the Manricore before we could collect the books. Seeing that no one mentioned collection the books until @JamesGarvey I didn’t think about leveling anyone else. Port should have though.


----------



## JamesGarvey

From the reddit, it appears the books unlock after a joint Manticore/Laurel task and after that, aside from the aforementioned Laurel task, drop from a 4hr Manticore/Colt/Dad task and a 6hr Laurel/Barley/Blazey task.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m assuming you didn’t buy the Tavern, correct? Who collects the books? Like I said above, I’ve done as many quests as I can do, but still don’t have the required quests done. I did just level the dad to 3 so that gave me to another quest. Sent him and the son out on the 4 hour quest. Hope that‘s all I need.
> 
> Made the mistake of thinking we needed to welcome the Manricore before we could collect the books. Seeing that no one mentioned collection the books until @JamesGarvey I didn’t think about leveling anyone else. Port should have though.


Laurel has been collecting the books for me, especially after I maxed out on the knives.


----------



## supernova

After the lion guy's first task, half a horse guy and blue Shrek need to be at 6 for their joint task.


----------



## Quellman

I'm still waiting for the last mantibore hat to drop. 0-4 last night. I've sent the police guy to upgrade to level 6 in the mean time per @supernova last update.   

Star Wars is getting close to being done.  I've been grinding lady to clear out the side quests, which I think I have done, so I'll add those characters in the upgrade queue, before the last 3 24 hour upgrades for the remaining coca folks. Time to toss their attractions out of the kingdom too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> I'm still waiting for the last mantibore hat to drop. 0-4 last night. I've sent the police guy to upgrade to level 6 in the mean time per @supernova last update.
> 
> Star Wars is getting close to being done.  I've been grinding lady to clear out the side quests, which I think I have done, so I'll add those characters in the upgrade queue, before the last 3 24 hour upgrades for the remaining coca folks. Time to toss their attractions out of the kingdom too!



Similar here - I went to bed needing one more ear hat for her but then went 0 for 4 this morning so still waiting

I did get all of Coco done at least!

For the ravens, 11 every hours is suepr annoying, but seems to be one of the ones with a lot of leaderboards so not too hard to get a reasonable ranking - top 50 gets some gems and ruby chest so hoping to get that without too much work


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I'm still waiting for the last mantibore hat to drop. 0-4 last night. I've sent the police guy to upgrade to level 6 in the mean time per @supernova last update.
> 
> Star Wars is getting close to being done.  I've been grinding lady to clear out the side quests, which I think I have done, so I'll add those characters in the upgrade queue, before the last 3 24 hour upgrades for the remaining coca folks. Time to toss their attractions out of the kingdom too!



I was able to level Manticore overnight and sent her on first quest this morning and now leveling Colt and Barley up for second Quest and got Manticore to 2.

Coco group already done and collecting for 9 for last 3 Star Wars characters and started leveling  Lady characters up another round. So far going fine, did notice with leveling Manticore and Colt I have a lot of overlap for tokens for Onward characters now.


----------



## wnwardii

FYI, both Barley and Colt will need to be at Level 6 once you welcome the Manticore and after you complete her first quest.


----------



## karly05

Ok, Manticore is cooking right now, will be done around 5 pm. I'm hoping to have the tokens to get her to Level 2 immediately. I did scrape together the gems for the Tavern (no way I was going to have enough for either character) so Laurel can work on books, but I don't think I've finished the card decks yet. I'm playing this but doubt I'll be able to get Ian - oh, well. It's not "Coco," where I was ready to "move heaven and earth" :coughchoke: to get Hector.

And yes whose stupid idea was it to do the ravens every hour!?! I'm doing shockingly ok and I'll take any gems I can get my hands on, but those few gems are the best I'm going to do.


----------



## supernova

Path of Ravens is a short one-hour build.


----------



## wnwardii

After building Path of Ravens, Manticore needs to be at Level 3 to continue the main storyline.


----------



## supernova

Finally got the prompt to start collecting the remaining books.  Home stretch!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Finally got the prompt to start collecting the remaining books.  Home stretch!



*Nice! *I screwed up this event so much that I might be luck enough to collect my *first* book, tomorrow morning. Not sure what I was thinking about last week with my lack of leveling characters, but I should be able to get Laurel to level 6 which I think will let me start Collecting books? On a positive note, I’ll have Manticores 4 hour quest done In 2 hours. At least I didn’t screw that part of the event up (yet)


----------



## Osum

I’ve got Laurel at level 4, and have been collecting books ever since i built the Tavern. I think it’s the combination of Laurel + Tavern that gets you the early book task. (I also have not enchanted the Tavern, so that can’t be necessary.)


----------



## mikegood2

Osum said:


> I’ve got Laurel at level 4, and have been collecting books ever since i built the Tavern. I think it’s the combination of Laurel + Tavern that gets you the early book task. (I also have not enchanted the Tavern, so that can’t be necessary.)



Yeah, I didn’t spend the gems on the Tavern. Of course if I knew that it helped as much as I’d does, I might have considered it? Not sure, but this might have been the first event that allows us to collect the final item for the final character , before you can collect for anyone else? It looks like you need to have multiple characters at level 6 to get the quest(s) that allow you to collect books with characters.


----------



## hopemax

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I didn’t spend the gems on the Tavern. Of course if I knew that it helped as much as I’d does, I might have considered it? Not sure, but this might have been the first event that allows us to collect the final item for the final character , before you can collect for anyone else? It looks like you need to have multiple characters at level 6 to get the quest(s) that allow you to collect books with characters.



I think it was a bug.  Under normal circumstances, they would have pushed an update when someone discovered it.  There was a time once before where we were allowed to collect a token of some sort early, and they pushed an update.  I forget which one, but we were commenting about how nice it was to collect a token for the next phase, while we were waiting on a time wall.  But we aren't living in a world of normal circumstances.

I am farther ahead in my IOS game, and I had a task that should have been for complete collecting all the card decks, but I think it said guide books.  So I think that was another bug that got through.  I'll try to pay more attention when I get that far in my Windows game.  I am doing the two part tasks before building the Path of Ravens there.

I actually wonder, if this will be the last event we have for awhile.  Which, I'm okay with, we could use a break.


----------



## supernova

Osum said:


> I’ve got Laurel at level 4, and have been collecting books ever since i built the Tavern. I think it’s the combination of Laurel + Tavern that gets you the early book task. (I also have not enchanted the Tavern, so that can’t be necessary.)


Laurel has been dropping books (or knives) for the longest time now.  Finally all characters have opened the books for me.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I didn’t spend the gems on the Tavern. Of course if I knew that it helped as much as I’d does, I might have considered it? Not sure, but this might have been the first event that allows us to collect the final item for the final character , before you can collect for anyone else? It looks like you need to have multiple characters at level 6 to get the quest(s) that allow you to collect books with characters.


Colt and Barley are my only ones at level 6 and all my characters are collecting books.  I have Laurel at 5


----------



## Arundal

My visitors to my Kingdom are suddenly much bigger since maybe an hour ago. Anyone’s else’s game have changed, actually quite funny like heads runny around.


----------



## wnwardii

Arundal said:


> My visitors to my Kingdom are suddenly much bigger since maybe an hour ago. Anyone’s else’s game have changed, actually quite funny like heads runny around.


I just had that happen to me as well.  It is really weird.


----------



## goingthedistance

The big heads is probably the interns giving us something amusing for April Fools.


----------



## supernova

Yep, that's all it is.  So before you go submitting a help desk ticket, go back and read the comments last year at this time when people were legitimately annoyed that we were getting park benches every day for the month of April until us veterans had to remind them that it was April 1st.  Ah, the gullible...


----------



## supernova

goingthedistance said:


> The big heads is probably the interns giving us something amusing for April Fools.


It's like each semester's crop of interns is trying to outdo the last group.


----------



## karly05

goingthedistance said:


> The big heads is probably the interns giving us something amusing for April Fools.



Oh good grief. I hate April Fools.

On the plus side, I've got 6 of 30 books for Ian and was stupid enough to work my way into the top 50 on the Ravens. (My downfall on Ian at this point is probably going to be a shortage of event currency.)


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Yep, that's all it is.  So before you go submitting a help desk ticket, go back and read the comments last year at this time when people were legitimately annoyed that we were getting park benches every day for the month of April until us veterans had to remind them that it was April 1st.  Ah, the gullible...



I had forgotten it was April 1, with everything else going on, actually while they are big I like them. Besides need a laugh right now and had forgotten the daily benches last year!


----------



## Quellman

When I saw the big heads, I immediately thought of the DK mode in GoldenEye for the Nintendo 64.

Also, 2 for 8 on the drops  for the Manticore ear hat. Seriously. that thing sucks to collect for.


----------



## wnwardii

There is a new message that is swell to read.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Laurel has been dropping books (or knives) for the longest time now.  Finally all characters have opened the books for me.



Has your Laurel been at level 6 the entire time? I think that might be a trigger point that allows you to collect books. This was the wrong event to decide to keep my event characters at a lower level than usual also, I though all mine were a level higher than they were. Couldn’t update them when I wanted to, last week, because the were all out on long missions and just forgot to level them later. Of course I’ll never know for sure, because I got my quest for Manticore done, that opens up all the characters, before I was able to level Laurel to 6.



mara512 said:


> Colt and Barley are my only ones at level 6 and all my characters are collecting books.  I have Laurel at 5



Did you finish quest for Manticore, which requires him to be level 3? That opens up all the characters. Or I just had a bug that didn’t allow me to collect? Annoying, but not a big deal. I just need to be able to collect 6 a day which shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## hopemax

My Laurel is level 5. I’ve been collecting books with her for awhile too but I have the Tavern. She has a longer task for books, which I assume puts her on the big platform with everyone else, but I am keeping with the 4 hr Tavern task. Only 3 more books to go in IOS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> My visitors to my Kingdom are suddenly much bigger since maybe an hour ago. Anyone’s else’s game have changed, actually quite funny like heads runny around.



yeah,  pefrectly timed to have these giant heads as I am trying to tap on ravens ... oh well, at least both things are over


----------



## Peachkins

I have to admit, I think the bobblehead guests are pretty funny.


----------



## supernova

Just started the 12-hour welcome for Ian.  Unlike the other characters, his tokens are not showing up in tasks to continue collecting them any longer. Guess we welcome him and then the end is near.


----------



## Onceler

mikegood2 said:


> *Has your Laurel been at level 6 the entire time? I think that might be a trigger point that allows you to collect books. *This was the wrong event to decide to keep my event characters at a lower level than usual also, I though all mine were a level higher than they were. Couldn’t update them when I wanted to, last week, because the were all out on long missions and just forgot to level them later. Of course I’ll never know for sure, because I got my quest for Manticore done, that opens up all the characters, before I was able to level Laurel to 6.



I currently have Laurel at level 4 and she has been collecting books for some time. I had 11 collected before everyone else was able to collect them.


----------



## mikegood2

Onceler said:


> I currently have Laurel at level 4 and she has been collecting books for some time. I had 11 collected before everyone else was able to collect them.



Interesting! Do you have the Tavern though? That allows her to collect books. Anyways, more of a curiosity since I can collect for everyone now and already at 8/30.


----------



## SunDial

Peachkins said:


> I have to admit, I think the bobblehead guests are pretty funny.



Just watch one of them ride Mickey's fun wheel.   Kind of gets decapitated every time


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Interesting! Do you have the Tavern though? That allows her to collect books. Anyways, more of a curiosity since I can collect for everyone now and already at 8/30.


The drop rates have been surprisingly consistent.  You'll definitely get the final character.


----------



## mara512

Did you finish quest for Manticore, which requires him to be level 3? That opens up all the characters. Or I just had a bug that didn’t allow me to collect? Annoying, but not a big deal. I just need to be able to collect 6 a day which shouldn’t be a problem.
[/QUOTE]
Yes I leveled Manticore to 3.  I am thinking you haven’t been collecting books because you didn’t get the attraction with gems.  Can’t remember the name.  Laurel task that collected the books is at that attraction.


----------



## mara512

Ian will be in the park in 11 hours.  Can’t wait to be done.


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Ian. First up is a one hour task.


----------



## supernova

Well, that explains why there are still four days left to this rotten event.  After Ian's first one-hour task, there is a joint task for him and Blue Shrek.  However Ian needs to be at Level 2, and he is the only one who collects his own tokens for now, and it's a four-hour task to get either the claw staff thing or the ear hats.


----------



## Arundal

Well I am working on Welcoming Ian now, won’t be done until this evening, so I will keep in mind what Supernova has noted.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> The drop rates have been surprisingly consistent.  You'll definitely get the final character.





supernova said:


> Well, that explains why there are still four days left to this rotten event.  After Ian's first one-hour task, there is a joint task for him and Blue Shrek.  However Ian needs to be at Level 2, and he is the only one who collects his own tokens for now, and it's a four-hour task to get either the claw staff thing or the ear hats.



Yeah they have been. I should be able to start welcoming him in about 4 hours. Glad to see it’s been this easy, but still seems strange that the Tavern and leveling certain characters (?) to a certain level were allowed to collect books before Manticore was welcomed. Also seems strange that Ian is the only one who can collect his own items. Anyways all I care about if finishing the dad and anything beyond that is just gravey.


----------



## karly05

Books are going great, 22/30, everyone collecting them. (I have the Tavern so got the early start). But I'm still sweating out making it to the 18,000 EC. Guessing right now that when the event ends I will be at around 17,900.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah they have been. I should be able to start welcoming him in about 4 hours. Glad to see it’s been this easy, but still seems strange that the Tavern and leveling certain characters (?) to a certain level were allowed to collect books before Manticore was welcomed. Also seems strange that Ian is the only one who can collect his own items. Anyways all I care about if finishing the dad and anything beyond that is just gravey.


What's been the holdup with finishing the dad?  Gems?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> What's been the holdup with finishing the dad?  Gems?


Sorry, meant Ian. I’ve had the dad (gems?) since he became available. Not sure why I typed dad?


----------



## SunDial

I have all of Ian's stuff.   But can't welcome him yet because I haven't advanced far enough into the game.   and I only had the one character collecting the books


----------



## Arundal

It’s a pain that Ian is the only one that can collect tokens for himself, think meant to slow you down!


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Anyone else's game getting glitchy?  I just logged on and got a pop-up message that the "previous event has ended", which I know is too early.  Logged out and logged back on and the Onward event loaded up properly but my event currency is now down to zero!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> It’s a pain that Ian is the only one that can collect tokens for himself, think meant to slow you down!


And true to the imbecile intern way, the final claw rod thing wouldn't drop after four attempts to level him to 2, so I just used the 20 gems to level him.  Now he's doing his joint two-hour task with Blue Shrek.  I figure a few days of videos and parades will replenish them soon enough.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> It’s a pain that Ian is the only one that can collect tokens for himself, think meant to slow you down!



at least it is after you welcome him, so even if you never get to any other tasks, you "got" everything from the event

I like this format better than others where there was like 1 character with "epic" chance for drops for the last item to even welcome the last character or the comfy outfit or whatever


----------



## supernova

After the 2-hour joint task for Ian and Blue Shrek, this rotten event is mercifully over.  Now, let's never speak of "Onward" again.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> After the 2-hour joint task for Ian and Blue Shrek, this rotten event is mercifully over.  Now, let's never speak of "Onward" again.


Onward to the next permanent collection coming in a few weeks.


----------



## anya.sparrow

JenluvsDisney said:


> Anyone else's game getting glitchy?  I just logged on and got a pop-up message that the "previous event has ended", which I know is too early.  Logged out and logged back on and the Onward event loaded up properly but my event currency is now down to zero!



My iOS game has been super glitchy.  The event has "ended" on me 3 times, requiring restarts of my phone.  Windows has been OK.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> After the 2-hour joint task for Ian and Blue Shrek, this rotten event is mercifully over.  Now, let's never speak of "Onward" again.



So I'm guessing your not going to rent the movie or watch it for "free" on Disney Plus since it was just released there today?


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Onward to the next permanent collection coming in a few weeks.


Booooooo


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> So I'm guessing your not going to rent the movie or watch it for "free" on Disney Plus since it was just released there today?


Not even for free.


----------



## mmmears

Once I get Ian is there really any point to continuing the tasks?


I suspect we will check the movie out since it's "free" for us now.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> And true to the imbecile intern way, the final claw rod thing wouldn't drop after four attempts to level him to 2, so I just used the 20 gems to level him.  Now he's doing his joint two-hour task with Blue Shrek.  I figure a few days of videos and parades will replenish them soon enough.





supernova said:


> After the 2-hour joint task for Ian and Blue Shrek, this rotten event is mercifully over.  Now, let's never speak of "Onward" again.



It was worth 20 gems to you to get the Popup?  My gems are way more important than that.

And reminder, Onward is now on Disney+


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Once I get Ian is there really any point to continuing the tasks?
> 
> 
> I suspect we will check the movie out since it's "free" for us now.



 Only real reason is what @hopemax said. Or if you’ve got some type of personal goal of completing the event. Figure there is no reason to send Ian out on quests to finish his items. If I level him to 2 and finish, great. If I don’t I’ll at least have some items collected and I’d be fine with that.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> It was worth 20 gems to you to get the Popup?  My gems are way more important than that.
> 
> And reminder, Onward is now on Disney+


Fake gems against my sanity? Hell yes.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Fake gems against my sanity? Hell yes.



*Sanity? *Didn’t you lose that years ago? I know I did!


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Fake gems against my sanity? Hell yes.



You sanity doesn't allow just sending someone on a 4 hr task?  The same 4 hr task that you are going to be continuously sending Ian on for the next 3 weeks?


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> You sanity doesn't allow just sending someone on a 4 hr task?  The same 4 hr task that you are going to be continuously sending Ian on for the next 3 weeks?


No, it doesn't.   But working two office jobs remotely and our mom's advanced stage cancer diagnosis from mid March does.  Not that I owe you any explanations though.  But again,  far bigger things going on in my life to worry about than some fake gems, no?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> No, it doesn't.   But working two office jobs remotely and our mom's advanced stage cancer diagnosis from mid March does.  Not that I owe you any explanations though.  But again,  far bigger things going on in my life to worry about than some fake gems, no?



I must agree, I used 20 gems to just finish. I have forever to collect to level Ian, I just wanted it finished. My daughter and I are making masks for family members, grandkids home from school, online school to help with and just entertaining at a time I am glad I live on several acres and no one but family close. Lol everything is good. Stay safe.


----------



## mikegood2

My take has always been spend gems however you want. Same goes for spending money on the game. I personally may, or may or may not agree, but to each there own. I decided to just collect them and got lucky to get him to level 2 and finish the event this morning. Think I collected an item on each 4 hour job I sent him on.


----------



## Peachkins

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least it is after you welcome him, so even if you never get to any other tasks, you "got" everything from the event
> 
> I like this format better than others where there was like 1 character with "epic" chance for drops for the last item to even welcome the last character or the comfy outfit or whatever



Oh my goodness yes. I was a little worried when the book quests didn't open up for me until a couple days ago, but as others said the drops have been very consistent. I'm almost done. When I first saw the requirements for Ian I was having flashbacks to Moana. The way the time wall on that was set, I don't think it was mathematically possible to get her tokens unless you had all the premiums.


----------



## Arundal

I got his staffs quickly but then could not get the four hour quest to drop hats, in order to level him to two. So spent the 20 gems for the last hat and did the two hour quest and got the thanks for participating.


----------



## RebeccaRL

supernova said:


> No, it doesn't.   But working two office jobs remotely and our mom's advanced stage cancer diagnosis from mid March does.  Not that I owe you any explanations though.  But again,  far bigger things going on in my life to worry about than some fake gems, no?


Absolutely, you do not owe anyone an explanation.
In spirit of this forum, there’s a lot of bantering which is mostly amusing until it strikes a nerve - probably almost always unintended.
It sounds very stressful for you right now being supportive for your mom and working remotely amidst all of the COVID-19 uncertainties and complications.
if you wish, I’ll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lmmatooki

Probably not going to finish this event but I have been busy as well.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Hey DMK fam.  Hope everyone is safe and sound and healthy out there.  I'm joining the furloughed bunch right at the end of the event.  Just got caught up on the forum.  At least I'm not the only one who has no plans to see "Blue Shrek"...lol..good one.
Welcoming Ian now...finally.  I'm pretty close on finishing Star Wars event characters and poor forgotten Dante is still begging for tokens.  But, at least I finally got Lady...she felt as troublesome as Donald and Bagheera were back in the day..   How far along is everyone else?  Am I super behind?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just a reminder that "Blue Shrek" is on Disney+ now for those that have it, if you want to experience the source material for this even


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a reminder that "Blue Shrek" is on Disney+ now for those that have it, if you want to experience the source material for this even



Watched it last night and it wasn’t to bad. Especially since I was able to watch a movie that  would still be in theatres under normal circumstances, for “free”. For those wondering I’d say 6/7 characters were justified to be included in the game. Blazey is the only one that had no business included, since I’d say it had well under  a minute of screen time.

Also, had no idea what was up with the 5 drinks that we can click on every 2 hours until watching the movie. For those wondering, they were Sprites and it‘s a reference to a gang of sprites at a gas station / Convenience store. Actually the main sprite character would have made much more sense than Blazey and could have been used as a villain character.


----------



## karly05

Yeah, I was surprised after the trailers that Blazey had basically no screen time/nothing to do, and that the feral unicorns were just a couple of brief gags.

Agreed that the Sprite Biker Gang leader would have made a better character in the game.


----------



## mmmears

We watched it last night as a family and thought it was pretty cute.  I'm so glad they moved it to TV so quickly since there was no chance we were going to go to the movies.


----------



## LeiaSOS13

I’ve been MIA lately. Popping in to see if anyone can confirm a detail for me. It’s looking like I won’t be able to hit the welcome button for Ian until tomorrow. Will I get Ian as long as I start the 12hr welcome before the event ends - or does the 12hr welcome need to complete before the event ends as well?


----------



## Onceler

LeiaSOS13 said:


> I’ve been MIA lately. Popping in to see if anyone can confirm a detail for me. It’s looking like I won’t be able to hit the welcome button for Ian until tomorrow. Will I get Ian as long as I start the 12hr welcome before the event ends - or does the 12hr welcome need to complete before the event ends as well?



In past events, the welcome needed to be complete before the event ended. If you don't have time for the 12 hour welcome, you will need to spend gems to end the welcome early.


----------



## Windwaker4444

Onceler said:


> In past events, the welcome needed to be complete before the event ended. If you don't have time for the 12 hour welcome, you will need to spend gems to end the welcome early.


I always thought that was pretty unfair.  I had to use gems once to finish up a comfy costume to get it in time.  I'm not sure what I'm  more ashamed of...using gems for a pretty worthless costume or taking so long in my gameplay, that I had to use the gems.  Either way...still pretty unfair.  Once you hit "Welcome"...you should get the character even if the event ends.  Ok...putting my dusty DMK soapbox away for tonight.


----------



## mikegood2

Windwaker4444 said:


> I always thought that was pretty unfair.  I had to use gems once to finish up a comfy costume to get it in time.  I'm not sure what I'm  more ashamed of...using gems for a pretty worthless costume or taking so long in my gameplay, that I had to use the gems.  Either way...still pretty unfair.  Once you hit "Welcome"...you should get the character even if the event ends.  Ok...putting my dusty DMK soapbox away for tonight.



*USING GEMS FOR A COSTUME IS FAR MORE SHAMEFUL!!!* I will never be able to read a post from you the same way. There are certain things you *NEVER* tell someone and that would have to be near the top of the list.


----------



## Windwaker4444

mikegood2 said:


> *USING GEMS FOR A COSTUME IS FAR MORE SHAMEFUL!!!* I will never be able to read a post from you the same way. There are certain things you *NEVER* tell someone and that would have to be near the top of the list.


Heh heh heh...I know...took me weeks before I could look at myself in the mirror.  But you have to understand..Mulan looked really cold, and that was when that crazy glitch happened and they ended the event a day early and then opened her back up AFTER I spent the gems.  I figured the interns were messing with me.  But the real point is..she was cold Mike, what could I do?  And worse than that, she wouldn't be able to hang out in the dressing room with all her friends.  I'm not heartless...just gem dumb.  I'm pretty sure you have embarrassing skeletons in your DMK history too!! (Probably having to do with land...)


----------



## karly05

I made it! Played like mad yesterday, actually set my alarm for 2:30 am this morning to cash out a parade and collect from my people and a little after 4:30 am scraped past 18000 EC and started Ian. Just watched the event end to make sure they didn't take him away from me since he's still "cooking," but his timer is still running and he will be in the park in a little over 3 hours. Phew! Sense of accomplishment!

Now no more events for a while please.


----------



## Arundal

karly05 said:


> I made it! Played like mad yesterday, actually set my alarm for 2:30 am this morning to cash out a parade and collect from my people and a little after 4:30 am scraped past 18000 EC and started Ian. Just watched the event end to make sure they didn't take him away from me since he's still "cooking," but his timer is still running and he will be in the park in a little over 3 hours. Phew! Sense of accomplishment!
> 
> Now no more events for a while please.



Congratulations!


----------



## supernova

Windwaker4444 said:


> Hey DMK fam.  Hope everyone is safe and sound and healthy out there.  I'm joining the furloughed bunch right at the end of the event.  Just got caught up on the forum.  At least I'm not the only one who has no plans to see "Blue Shrek"...lol..good one.
> Welcoming Ian now...finally.  I'm pretty close on finishing Star Wars event characters and poor forgotten Dante is still begging for tokens.  But, at least I finally got Lady...she felt as troublesome as Donald and Bagheera were back in the day..   How far along is everyone else?  Am I super behind?


I realized that after all the anticipation,  I haven't bothered with my Disney+ account for a few months now.  I'm not the kind to go back and re-watch an animated film for the heck of it, and I'm bored with the original content on there.  At some point, I'll go back in and see if they've hopefully refreshed their content.  But for now, no, Blue Shrek is not part of my must-watch list.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Watched it last night and it wasn’t to bad. Especially since I was able to watch a movie that  would still be in theatres under normal circumstances, for “free”. For those wondering I’d say 6/7 characters were justified to be included in the game. Blazey is the only one that had no business included, since I’d say it had well under  a minute of screen time.





karly05 said:


> Yeah, I was surprised after the trailers that Blazey had basically no screen time/nothing to do, and that the feral unicorns were just a couple of brief gags.


So a lot like the Not-Pascal character they stuck into the Frozen II update, then.



mikegood2 said:


> Also, had no idea what was up with the 5 drinks that we can click on every 2 hours until watching the movie. For those wondering, they were Sprites and it‘s a reference to a gang of sprites at a gas station / Convenience store. Actually the main sprite character would have made much more sense than Blazey and could have been used as a villain character.


I wasn't one of those wondering.  But now that I know, it doesn't make anymore sense than before.  Don't sprites have something to do with fairies?  There must be someone on here who's still playing with those lame Magic cards who can clarify.  I figured it was a pun, and they made them drink cups or something, as a rather poor product placement.  Is it Coke or Pepsi currently in the parks these days?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I realized that after all the anticipation,  I haven't bothered with my Disney+ account for a few months now.  I'm not the kind to go back and re-watch an animated film for the heck of it, and I'm bored with the original content on there.  At some point, I'll go back in and see if they've hopefully refreshed their content.  But for now, no, Blue Shrek is not part of my must-watch list.



So much more then just animated films on Disney +.  All the Star Wars , madelorian, many other things. Lots of old stuff that was fun to see again like Herby. National Geographic etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I wasn't one of those wondering.  But now that I know, it doesn't make anymore sense than before.  Don't sprites have something to do with fairies?  There must be someone on here who's still playing with those lame Magic cards who can clarify.  I figured it was a pun, and they made them drink cups or something, as a rather poor product placement.  Is it Coke or Pepsi currently in the parks these days?



If you zoomed in you could see it looks like a tiny fairy carrying the cup - in the movie there is a biker gang of these tiny fairies (called sprites) that have a napoleon complex and pick fights with everyone.  The main characters run into them at a quick mart at a gas station and they are getting food and beverages, including having to carry a giant (to them) cup

so nothing to do with Sprite the soda


----------



## karly05

supernova said:


> So a lot like the Not-Pascal character they stuck into the Frozen II update, then.



Oh, way less screen time/significance than Not-Pascal. And way less than Pua from Moana, who I thought was barely used. Blazey is like someone said, hey, they should have a dog but it's a dragon! And that's where the idea stopped.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So a lot like the Not-Pascal character they stuck into the Frozen II update, then.
> 
> I wasn't one of those wondering.  But now that I know, it doesn't make anymore sense than before.  Don't sprites have something to do with fairies?  There must be someone on here who's still playing with those lame Magic cards who can clarify.  I figured it was a pun, and they made them drink cups or something, as a rather poor product placement.  Is it Coke or Pepsi currently in the parks these days?





karly05 said:


> Oh, way less screen time/significance than Not-Pascal. And way less than Pua from Moana, who I thought was barely used. Blazey is like someone said, hey, they should have a dog but it's a dragon! And that's where the idea stopped.



Like @karly05 said just a fraction of the screen time of Pascal. I’d say Pascal probably had 3x or 4x the screen time and he had no business being one of the Frozen. Of course they used both of them because they’re cute and hoped they would become fan favorites.

Surprisingly, no product placement. Sadly it’s only Coke products in the parks. My family makes fun of me when I was researching what resorts had Coke FreeStyle machines a few months ago for our July trip. Unfortunately, I’m pretty sure I’m gonna have to cancel for myself, but my brother’s family still might go. If I just had to worry about myself I’d be more likely to go, but work with my parents are in there early 70s and I work with my dad in a family business and don’t want to risk getting sick and passing it on to them.


----------



## mikegood2

OK, just so I don’t get called out for always being negative, I do like the fact that 6/7 Onward characters have 1 hour dice missions. What I don’t like and think is complete   is that 4 characters, including the Ian who doesn’t have a 1h mission, also have dice grouped into jobs ranging from 4-8 hours! The *ONLY* reason they do this is to make sure collecting is harder and takes longer. Basically makes all 4 of those jobs worthless, because your almost always gonna get a dice from them, so why not do the 1 hour version instead?


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> OK, just so I don’t get called out for always being negative, I do like the fact that 6/7 Onward characters have 1 hour dice missions. What I don’t like and think is complete   is that 4 characters, including the Ian who doesn’t have a 1h mission, also have dice grouped into jobs ranging from 4-8 hours! The *ONLY* reason they do this is to make sure collecting is harder and takes longer. Basically makes all 4 of those jobs worthless, because your almost always gonna get a dice from them, so why not do the 1 hour version instead?



I totally agree with this frustration.  They should leave the dice as a 1 hour mission and designate the longer missions for the other tokens.  Same goes for Star Wars.  They can put C-3PO's crystal back to 1 hour now that the Onward event is over!!!  It is bad enough that it takes months to churn all of these basic items because they have increased the requirements so drastically as of late.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> So much more then just animated films on Disney +.  All the Star Wars , madelorian, many other things. Lots of old stuff that was fun to see again like Herby. National Geographic etc.



I agree!  We have really enjoyed the old movies like 20,000 Leagues, The Shaggy Dog, etc.


----------



## Peachkins

I was really happy that they made several non-Lady-and-the-Tramp characters able to collect their common tokens. Was hoping that would be the same for Onward. Boo.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I was really happy that they made several non-Lady-and-the-Tramp characters able to collect their common tokens. Was hoping that would be the same for Onward. Boo.


I haven't had any trouble with collecting the spaghetti plates for Lady & the Tramp, and have been able to max out pretty quickly.  Granted, none of the characters are above 7 yet, so it's not like I'm needing tons, but I feel pretty good about progressing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anya.sparrow said:


> I totally agree with this frustration.  They should leave the dice as a 1 hour mission and designate the longer missions for the other tokens.  Same goes for Star Wars.  They can put C-3PO's crystal back to 1 hour now that the Onward event is over!!!  It is bad enough that it takes months to churn all of these basic items because they have increased the requirements so drastically as of late.



I would be ok with it if the longer tasks could earn your more than one of the common tokens ... like do a 1 hour task to earn 1 of them or a 8 hour task to get 5 or something (or even if it is "uncommon" a chance at 5)


----------



## Quellman

Sale on Merlin Elixir ends tomorrow so get your fodder into the cauldron.  I've just resorted to spending it on some tokens. Might as well since I've got nothing to spend it on.  

One word of caution, if they ever decide to do another land enchantment, you'll need decorations, attractions, trophies, and whatever else to get another magic wish bubble, so maybe keep some around.


----------



## JamesGarvey

New puzzle clues popping up. Lots of leaves visible in the border, so consensus is finally Pocahontas.


----------



## Quellman

JamesGarvey said:


> New puzzle clues popping up. Lots of leaves visible in the border, so consensus is finally Pocahontas.


Can't wait to get her a comfy costume that means nothing!


----------



## goingthedistance

Some tree thing just started too.  Only first place gets the Oswald Hat Stand.  Not going to fight the bots and cheaters on this one, so SKIP!  Going to max out the parts for next time and move along.


----------



## karly05

JamesGarvey said:


> New puzzle clues popping up. Lots of leaves visible in the border, so consensus is finally Pocahontas.



My thought when I saw the leaves. Then my Sis said she saw something on Instagram about new event "around the bend." Sounds like Poca for sure.

Good, says I, as I'm fine with just casually playing this one as I feel like it; don't care if I don't get everything. I can bet money right now that the Gem characters will be Meeko and Wiggins since they are the 2 I'd most want.

Oh and I pulled the Oogie Boogie Man from today's chest! Was hoping for Sally, but I'll take him.


----------



## Peachkins

I actually got the Mayor from today's chest. I was pretty shocked, lol.


----------



## Arundal

I got the Broomstick Graveyard. I would have liked to have gotten Sally or Oglie Boogie character, as I am missing those two characters.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

JamesGarvey said:


> New puzzle clues popping up. Lots of leaves visible in the border, so consensus is finally Pocahontas.



I would’ve thought they’d save that for Thanksgiving. But I guess that’s around the time Halloween events end, and the promotion of the current holiday theatrical release begins.



goingthedistance said:


> Some tree thing just started too.  Only first place gets the Oswald Hat Stand.  Not going to fight the bots and cheaters on this one, so SKIP!  Going to max out the parts for next time and move along.



Not going to lie. Big fan of Oswald. ...but they don’t even sell his hats anymore. I was lucky to finally meet him at DCA after he was a no show the day before, AND supposedly later was removed a month or two later from being a walkable meet and greet character altogether. Do they sell any of his merch anymore? I feel like this would be like introducing Duffy into the game, except for the fact that he’s epically HUGE overseas. At least that’s one good thing. I don’t have to overhear any more people at the parks ask who Oswald is. ...or Duffy.



Peachkins said:


> I actually got the Mayor from today's chest. I was pretty shocked, lol.



5% chance of getting mayor. 25% chance of getting a parade float. ...got a bench.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Completed image


----------



## TheMaxRebo

goingthedistance said:


> Some tree thing just started too.  Only first place gets the Oswald Hat Stand.  Not going to fight the bots and cheaters on this one, so SKIP!  Going to max out the parts for next time and move along.



yeah, saw that - making me not even want to try at all knowing only literally 1st place gets the hat stand.  and other prices aren't worth much.  Wish it was one of those where the hat stand was a progress reward not leaderboard one


----------



## JamesGarvey

Livestream on Friday at 1pm


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Can't wait to get her a comfy costume that means nothing!


Wait, how do you know there's to be a comfy costume??  Do you have an in at Gameloft or something???????????????


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wait, how do you know there's to be a comfy costume??  Do you have an in at Gameloft or something???????????????



Don‘t have an official mole (@supernova Are we getting a comfy costume? )

Since it looks like we’re getting Pocahontas , please let it be a few weeks away! still have more characters I’m working on leveling than I’d prefer, so not looking forward to more. Also, don’t think I’ve watched it this century, so havent thought about who they could use. If they don’t have 7 legitimate characters to use please only do 3 or 4. Better yet, make it permanent content and not an event.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Don‘t have an official mole (@supernova Are we getting a comfy costume? )
> 
> Since it looks like we’re getting Pocahontas , please let it be a few weeks away! still have more characters I’m working on leveling than I’d prefer, so not looking forward to more. Also, don’t think I’ve watched it this century, so havent thought about who they could use. If they don’t have 7 legitimate characters to use please only do 3 or 4. Better yet, make it permanent content and not an event.


I have already stopped my leveling and am just collecting tokens for the ones I recently leveled, which is Lady and the Tramp, Onwards toon and my last two Star Wars, Ren and Rey of course. I am banking the new event will start next week.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Don‘t have an official mole (@supernova Are we getting a comfy costume? )
> 
> Since it looks like we’re getting Pocahontas , please let it be a few weeks away! still have more characters I’m working on leveling than I’d prefer, so not looking forward to more. Also, don’t think I’ve watched it this century, so havent thought about who they could use. If they don’t have 7 legitimate characters to use please only do 3 or 4. Better yet, make it permanent content and not an event.


I think in the last live stream before blue shrek they confirmed Pocahontas will be perm content.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I think in the last live stream before blue shrek they confirmed Pocahontas will be perm content.



I saw the same comment from them.


----------



## SunDial

Quellman said:


> Can't wait to get her a comfy costume that means nothing!





supernova said:


> Wait, how do you know there's to be a comfy costume??  Do you have an in at Gameloft or something???????????????



I will admit that I had to do a double take on @Quellman post.   I swore it was @supernova posting.  

Maybe we have 2 moles.


----------



## Peachkins

Quellman said:


> I think in the last live stream before blue shrek they confirmed Pocahontas will be perm content.



Thank goodness for that. I am so not ready for another event.


----------



## PrincessS121212

UmmYeahOk said:


> I would’ve thought they’d save that for Thanksgiving. But I guess that’s around the time Halloween events end, and the promotion of the current holiday theatrical release begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to lie. Big fan of Oswald. ...but they don’t even sell his hats anymore. I was lucky to finally meet him at DCA after he was a no show the day before, AND supposedly later was removed a month or two later from being a walkable meet and greet character altogether. Do they sell any of his merch anymore? I feel like this would be like introducing Duffy into the game, except for the fact that he’s epically HUGE overseas. At least that’s one good thing. I don’t have to overhear any more people at the parks ask who Oswald is. ...or Duffy.


I think you are the first person I've seen say they like Oswald.  Most people I talk to find him rather creepy.  I'll admit he creeped me out a bit in the Epic Mickey video games, but he would fit in well with the black and white animation style we have of Mickey, Minnie, and Pete.

It'd be nice to add Duffy to the game as a 1 off permanent content.


----------



## supernova

PrincessS121212 said:


> It'd be nice to add Duffy to the game as a 1 off permanent content.


To appeal to the Asian market, you mean?


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessS121212 said:


> It'd be nice to add Duffy to the game as a 1 off permanent content.



*ONLY* if they also added Figment, who’s a far more important and under appreciated EPCOT character! I’d also be willing to use gems to buy Duffy if, and only if, one of Figments job animations would be breathing fire on Duffy so I could watch him running around my Kingdom on fire! 

On a serious note, I do like the idea of them adding more famous 1 off park characters to the game. Would be a welcome addition to buy with Merlin elixir.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> *ONLY* if they also added Figment, who’s a far more important and under appreciated EPCOT character! I’d also be willing to use gems to buy Duffy if, and only if, one of Figments job animations would be breathing fire on Duffy so I could watch him running around my Kingdom on fire!
> 
> On a serious note, I do like the idea of them adding more famous 1 off park characters to the game. Would be a welcome addition to buy with Merlin elixir.



Too bad they would likely only be available in special chests that cost 200 gems each and you have a 2.367% chance of actually getting a character


----------



## mshanson3121

Any word on the coming update?


----------



## Arundal

mshanson3121 said:


> Any word on the coming update?



I was late to the start but can tell you someThis is permanent content, available after Dumbo)

1.  Updates available on 4/21, but all formats may not be available that day.
2.  Missed start date but assuming next Thursday/Friday
3. 3 new characters:
    A. Pocohontas
    B. Mico
    C. Percy - Premium gems
4. New building
    A.  Grandma Willows Tree
5.  Concessions
    A.  Earth day
    B. Colors of the Wind ice cream stand
    C. Mico hat stand
6.  Parade Float - Pocohontas
7.  You can earn Pocohontas early if you don’t have Dumbo yet thru a mini event that combines three mini events at once - see update notes for long instructions includes new mini event screen.
8.  Decorations
     A.  Sunflower

missed who is helping.

Edit: new Comfy outfits for Pocahontas and Aurora earned thru some mini event in May


----------



## mshanson3121

Arundal said:


> I was late to the start but can tell you someThis is permanent content, available after Dumbo)
> 
> 1.  Updates available on 4/21, but all formats may not be available that day.
> 2.  Missed start date but assuming next Thursday/Friday
> 3. 3 new characters:
> A. Pocohontas
> B. Mico
> C. Percy - Premium gems
> 4. New building
> A.  Grandma Willows Tree
> 5.  Concessions
> A.  Earth day
> B. Colors of the Wind ice cream stand
> C. Mico hat stand
> 6.  Parade Float - Pocohontas
> 7.  You can earn Pocohontas early if you don’t have Dumbo yet thru a mini event that combines three mini events at once - see update notes for long instructions includes new mini event screen.
> 8.  Decorations
> A.  Sunflower
> 
> missed who is helping.
> 
> Edit: new Comfy outfits for Pocahontas and Aurora earned thru some mini event in May



Thanks. I actually quit the game a long time ago, just after Moana. So I'm just getting back into it now. I have Timothy but not Dumbo yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> I was late to the start but can tell you someThis is permanent content, available after Dumbo)
> 
> 1.  Updates available on 4/21, but all formats may not be available that day.
> 2.  Missed start date but assuming next Thursday/Friday
> 3. 3 new characters:
> A. Pocohontas
> B. Mico
> C. Percy - Premium gems
> 4. New building
> A.  Grandma Willows Tree
> 5.  Concessions
> A.  Earth day
> B. Colors of the Wind ice cream stand
> C. Mico hat stand
> 6.  Parade Float - Pocohontas
> 7.  You can earn Pocohontas early if you don’t have Dumbo yet thru a mini event that combines three mini events at once - see update notes for long instructions includes new mini event screen.
> 8.  Decorations
> A.  Sunflower
> 
> missed who is helping.
> 
> Edit: new Comfy outfits for Pocahontas and Aurora earned thru some mini event in May



I am glad only 3 characters rather than forcing 7 or something , but seems weird to not have John Smith or Ratcliffe

I'll have to read up on this mini event thing - hope not overly complicated just to be so


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *ONLY* if they also added Figment, who’s a far more important and under appreciated EPCOT character! I’d also be willing to use gems to buy Duffy if, and only if, one of Figments job animations would be breathing fire on Duffy so I could watch him running around my Kingdom on fire!
> 
> On a serious note, I do like the idea of them adding more famous 1 off park characters to the game. Would be a welcome addition to buy with Merlin elixir.


Oh, I don't know... I'm perfectly fine not having the Haunted Mansion bride in my park.


----------



## PrincessS121212

supernova said:


> To appeal to the Asian market, you mean?


No, just because he's cute and sometimes does meet and greets at the front of the parks.  He's been around for awhile even if he's not the most popular in the US.
Figment would also be a cute addition.  If they can give us the bride from the haunted mansion as a 1 off they can certainly add both Duffy and Figment.


----------



## mshanson3121

I've come back to the game after almost a year away. What is this new California Screaming Zone Thrill Level? I have to place a certain amount of decor and things...for what?


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> I've come back to the game after almost a year away. What is this new California Screaming Zone Thrill Level? I have to place a certain amount of decor and things...for what?


Simply to make sure that the front of your park is a jumbled disorganized mess.  Thankfully I have never cared about the organization of my park from the very beginning, so I'm fine with the jumbled layout. Apparently we get extra magic if you set it up according to their specifications.   Right now, I am sitting on exactly 48,536,911 in magic.  Don't even need the extra, but it gave me something else to do in an otherwise increasinly dreadfully boring game.


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> Simply to make sure that the front of your park is a jumbled disorganized mess.  Thankfully I have never cared about the organization of my park from the very beginning, so I'm fine with the jumbled layout. Apparently we get extra magic if you set it up according to their specifications.   Right now, I am sitting on exactly 48,536,911 in magic.  Don't even need the extra, but it gave me something else to do in an otherwise increasinly dreadfully boring game.



Oie. I only have 1.8M. Do you put your characters away to make them easier to manage or leave them all out? But ultimately, there's really no reason why I need to do the Thrill Level thing? I actually prefer a neat and tidy park


----------



## mikegood2

mshanson3121 said:


> Oie. I only have 1.8M. Do you put your characters away to make them easier to manage or leave them all out? But ultimately, there's really no reason why I need to do the Thrill Level thing? I actually prefer a neat and tidy park



Sadly most of us gave up on trying to organize there parks a long time ago. The developers have made it abundantly clear that they are not gonna give us enough land to let us. Didn’t watch the live stream, but read on Reddit (?) that they had plots of land open that are still closed up and have no plans on opening any time soon. Now in your case, depending on how much (or little) land they’ve opened and how many events you’ve missed, you might be able to keep everything out and tidy.

As far as characters go, since the game is over 225+ character, most of us leave unnecessary characters away.


----------



## supernova

mshanson3121 said:


> Oie. I only have 1.8M. Do you put your characters away to make them easier to manage or leave them all out? But ultimately, there's really no reason why I need to do the Thrill Level thing? I actually prefer a neat and tidy park


Then skip it, I guess.  Even if they ever open another plot of land for 1M, you're good... unless they offer another permanent character for 1M as well, as they have on rare occasion in the past.  All of my characters are home except for those who help with Onward and Lady & the Tramp.  Zero reason to have anyone else on tasks at this point.


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> Then skip it, I guess.  Even if they ever open another plot of land for 1M, you're good... unless they offer another permanent character for 1M as well, as they have on rare occasion in the past.  All of my characters are home except for those who help with Onward and Lady & the Tramp.  Zero reason to have anyone else on tasks at this point.



Yes, the 750K required for Dumbo is a bit much!


----------



## luther10

Next month is going to be SOOOOO VERY EXCITING...  I hope everyone is looking forward to a whole month of looooooooong drawn-out mini leaderboard events...... oh boy......

Star Wars Tapper Event, May 3-8 Stormtrooper Helmet concession stand
Cascading Critter Event, May 11-19 Pocahontas' comfy costume
Striking Gold Event, May 22-29 Aurora's comfy costume / Magic Kingdoms gold trophy


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> Next month is going to be SOOOOO VERY EXCITING...  I hope everyone is looking forward to a whole month of looooooooong drawn-out mini leaderboard events...... oh boy......
> 
> Star Wars Tapper Event, May 3-8 Stormtrooper Helmet concession stand
> Cascading Critter Event, May 11-19 Pocahontas' comfy costume
> Striking Gold Event, May 22-29 Aurora's comfy costume / Magic Kingdoms gold trophy



Well on a positive note I don’t care about 2/3 of the events and May the 4th be with me for the one I have a little interest in. If the items are relatively easy, I’ll put a little effort in them, but if it requires much work I doubt I will.

Just looked up the update info and I’m kinda confused right now. I wa under the assumption that the Pocahontas stuff started when the update comes out on Tuesday (?), but it sounds like they don’t start until May 11th? Hope that’s the case, because I can focus on 
leveling until then.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Well on a positive note I don’t care about 2/3 of the events and May the 4th be with me for the one I have a little interest in. If the items are relatively easy, I’ll put a little effort in them, but if it requires much work I doubt I will.
> 
> Just looked up the update info and I’m kinda confused right now. I wa under the assumption that the Pocahontas stuff started when the update comes out on Tuesday (?), but it sounds like they don’t start until May 11th? Hope that’s the case, because I can focus on
> leveling until then.


I didn't see an update today so maybe it is next week afterall.  Truthfully, I would rather wait one more week.  Not interested in doing much of anything with the game for a short while.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I didn't see an update today so maybe it is next week afterall.  Truthfully, I would rather wait one more week.  Not interested in doing much of anything with the game for a short while.



they said the update is available tomorrow, but maybe not all platforms.


----------



## Quellman

mshanson3121 said:


> I've come back to the game after almost a year away. What is this new California Screaming Zone Thrill Level? I have to place a certain amount of decor and things...for what?


Level 2 is where I stopped at.  It gives you 1 special wish bubble every 24 hours. The bubbles can contain - gems, elixir, extra happiness, a blueprint, or I think even some magic. As a way to get an additional chance at a gem, for some folks it's a goal.



Arundal said:


> they said the update is available tomorrow, but maybe not all platforms.


iOS has been lagging on the updates recently.


----------



## supernova

Got the update this morning for Android.  So glad I won't need it until May 11th.  Gives me three weeks to not enjoy the update.  Unless they have other nonsense planned between now and then.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Got the update this morning for Android.  So glad I won't need it until May 11th.  Gives me three weeks to not enjoy the update.  Unless they have other nonsense planned between now and then.


Is that date 5/11 for sure. If so I will keep leveling characters as well. Thanks, let me know.


----------



## mshanson3121

supernova said:


> Got the update this morning for Android.  So glad I won't need it until May 11th.  Gives me three weeks to not enjoy the update.  Unless they have other nonsense planned between now and then.



I play on my phone, a Pixel XL, and no update yet. But my daughter's Fire tablet got hers.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> Is that date 5/11 for sure. If so I will keep leveling characters as well. Thanks, let me know.



The patch notes have May 11 listed as the start date for Pocahontas.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> The patch notes have May 11 listed as the start date for Pocahontas.



Thanks


----------



## Peachkins

Downloaded the update. You immediately get a quest to welcome Pocahontas, but it says in the character book she's not available for 19 days. I hate when they do that. I am, however, irrationally excited to not have any characters to welcome for almost three weeks.


----------



## mara512

Does anyone else feel like it is taking forever to level up your Lady and the Tramp characters?


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Does anyone else feel like it is taking forever to level up your Lady and the Tramp characters?



They do feel relatively slow, but I’m finding the Onward characters to be much longer.   The one think I like about the L&T characters is that they had non L&T characters collect so I’m maxed out on Spaghetti plates most of the time, which is unheard of for any other group I've ever collected. Maybe because of that and it seems like other jobs take longer, or require more multiple character jobs, it feels longer?

I’m finding Onward feels like they are taking forever. Maybe part of the problem is they’ve stuck dice into 2 or 3 4/6 hours jobs? Find that incredible annoying, because they basically make those jobs useless since they will almost always return dice. I find that I’m sending most of my onward characters on 1 or 2 hour jobs and sending them out on longer jobs overnight. The fact that you can’t use elixir to buy any items also doesn’t help.

One thing I really liked about the Star Wars characters is that almost every item for those characters were able to be purchased with elixir. It let me finish those characters much quicker.


----------



## Peachkins

I need to start spending my elixirs. I want to max out as many characters as I can before the next set of characters is available. Star Wars just seems to be dragging on for me, and I still have Frozen characters I'm leveling too (I only had Anna prior to the Frozen 2 event). Lady and the Tramp seems to be coming along. I love that characters outside of that group collect their tokens, especially the common ones.


----------



## mmmears

I'm down to just the characters from Lady & The Tramp (except the Tramp) and Onward to level up, and both movies seem to be going very slowly.


----------



## mikegood2

Since I haven’t done a list of who I have left to level for awhile, here it is:

*Onward* 
*Dad* - 6
*Barley* - 9 
*Ian* - 6 
*Laurel* - 8 
*Blazey* - x 
*Manticore* - 5 
*Colt* - 8 

*Lady & the Tramp
Lady* - 6
*Tramp* - 9
*Jock* - 7
*Joe* - 8
*Tony* - 8
Didn’t Buy *Trusty*

So I guess Lady and the Tramp characters are going slower than I realized. The fact that I can collecting all my spaghetti plates so easily makes it feel quicker. The fact that I’m collecting dice all day most days makes Onward feel like it’s taking much longer. I much prefer how they approached Lady & the Tramp jobs and items.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Since I haven’t done a list of who I have left to level for awhile, here it is:
> 
> *Onward
> Dad* - 6
> *Barley* - 9
> *Ian* - 6
> *Laurel* - 8
> *Blazey* - x
> *Manticore* - 5
> *Colt* - 8
> 
> *Lady & the Tramp
> Lady* - 6
> *Tramp* - 9
> *Jock* - 7
> *Joe* - 8
> *Tony* - 8
> Didn’t Buy *Trusty*
> 
> So I guess Lady and the Tramp characters are going slower than I realized. The fact that I can collecting all my spaghetti plates so easily makes it feel quicker. The fact that I’m collecting dice all day most days makes Onward feel like it’s taking much longer. I much prefer how they approached Lady & the Tramp jobs and items.


Have to agree about the collection of the common item.   I do prefer when characters outside of the set can collect the common tokens.  Onward will take forever!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Here’s where I sit:

Onward 
Dad - 6
Barley - 8 (ready for 9)
Ian - 6 
Laurel - 7 (ready for 8) 
Blazey - 7 (ready for 8)
Manticore - 6
Colt - 8 

Lady & the Tramp
Lady - 8
Tramp - MAX
Jock - MAX
Joe - 8 (ready for 9)
Tony - 9


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> They do feel relatively slow, but I’m finding the Onward characters to be much longer.   The one think I like about the L&T characters is that they had non L&T characters collect so I’m maxed out on Spaghetti plates most of the time, which is unheard of for any other group I've ever collected. Maybe because of that and it seems like other jobs take longer, or require more multiple character jobs, it feels longer?
> 
> I’m finding Onward feels like they are taking forever. Maybe part of the problem is they’ve stuck dice into 2 or 3 4/6 hours jobs? Find that incredible annoying, because they basically make those jobs useless since they will almost always return dice. I find that I’m sending most of my onward characters on 1 or 2 hour jobs and sending them out on longer jobs overnight. The fact that you can’t use elixir to buy any items also doesn’t help.
> 
> One thing I really liked about the Star Wars characters is that almost every item for those characters were able to be purchased with elixir. It let me finish those characters much quicker.



For many of the Onward Characters I just have them doing their 60 min task for the dice - figure at least I know I will collect a few of those each time I check my game, and then just do longer tasks over night.  Only exception is Ian I have him do his 4 hour task for his items and Dad does the 6 hour task for Ian's items

Not sure if that is the best way to go but at least feels like I am making enough headway with the dice that when I have the other items needed to level up a character I have enough dice


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Here’s where I sit:
> 
> Onward
> Dad - 6
> Barley - 8 (ready for 9)
> Ian - 6
> Laurel - 7 (ready for 8)
> Blazey - 7 (ready for 8)
> Manticore - 6
> Colt - 8
> 
> Lady & the Tramp
> Lady - 8
> Tramp - MAX
> Jock - MAX
> Joe - 8 (ready for 9)
> Tony - 9



Looks like your really progressing well with the L&tT characters! Think part of my problem is I’m been playing more casually the last month or so and I’m just not logging en enough to hit the 6/8 hour jobs at the right time. Probably costing me a collection cycle for the 6 hour jobs each day?



TheMaxRebo said:


> For many of the Onward Characters I just have them doing their 60 min task for the dice - figure at least I know I will collect a few of those each time I check my game, and then just do longer tasks over night.  Only exception is Ian I have him do his 4 hour task for his items and Dad does the 6 hour task for Ian's items
> 
> Not sure if that is the best way to go but at least feels like I am making enough headway with the dice that when I have the other items needed to level up a character I have enough dice



Well, I’m doing the exact same thing, so if it’s not the best way to go, we’re on the same wavelength. Feels like it works fairly well, since we need the dice anyways.


----------



## JamesGarvey

One thing I’ve started doing is maxing out on common tokens, especially when there are conflicts with rarer tokens. I’ve found this cuts down on those instances of sending someone out 4-8hrs and ending up with a common token. Then I’ve been leveling characters over night. Right now, every Onward character besides Ian is on dice and I’m maxed out on L&T


----------



## anya.sparrow

JamesGarvey said:


> One thing I’ve started doing is maxing out on common tokens, especially when there are conflicts with rarer tokens. I’ve found this cuts down on those instances of sending someone out 4-8hrs and ending up with a common token. Then I’ve been leveling characters over night. Right now, every Onward character besides Ian is on dice and I’m maxed out on L&T


That is the approach I have taken too.  I use the hour-long tasks as much during the day as I can to build common tokens up and limit my longer tasks to when I am sleeping.  It does get pretty old though.  I feel like we will be grinding for common tokens forever.


----------



## supernova

Well I'm glad someone bought an Oswald hat after I won the stupid stand.  Sure hope she buys one of those Onward wands next.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Well I'm glad someone bought an Oswald hat after I won the stupid stand.  Sure hope she buys one of those Onward wands next.
> View attachment 491727


OooOOooOOoo a rare look into the park of an intern,  Look at all those attractions and concessions us mere mortals don't have!  

You't hae thought lots of people would have stopped there as a result of placement. I noticed that guests don't really wander to far off places.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> OooOOooOOoo a rare look into the park of an intern,  Look at all those attractions and concessions us mere mortals don't have!
> 
> You't hae thought lots of people would have stopped there as a result of placement. I noticed that guests don't really wander to far off places.



I always find it interesting how other people design, or drop buildings, into there kingdom. The plot of land @supernova showed is where I always put new buildings that give items that I’m currently collecting And once I no longer need those items I move the building elsewhere, or store it away.


----------



## karly05

I wish there was a way to dismiss or remove quests from your pylon.

I pulled Jack Sparrow out of a free prize chest a while back (or I wouldn't have him). He has ended up with a side quest that requires his coat costume - which I have zero intention of ever trying to acquire. So his side quest is going to sit on my pylon forever.

Not a big deal, just wanted to express my annoyance.


----------



## Peachkins

karly05 said:


> I wish there was a way to dismiss or remove quests from your pylon.
> 
> I pulled Jack Sparrow out of a free prize chest a while back (or I wouldn't have him). He has ended up with a side quest that requires his coat costume - which I have zero intention of ever trying to acquire. So his side quest is going to sit on my pylon forever.
> 
> Not a big deal, just wanted to express my annoyance.



I remember that happening to me. I actually reported it to customer support because I assumed it was a glitch, only to get a message saying nope, it's working as intended. I actually got his coat (don't even remember how), but I was annoyed up until the day I did. Glad they haven't done that again.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> I always find it interesting how other people design, or drop buildings, into there kingdom. The plot of land @supernova showed is where I always put new buildings that give items that I’m currently collecting And once I no longer need those items I move the building elsewhere, or store it away.


 I toss those buildings up there by big thunder mountain. I have what I need around screamin to get my level 2 thrill zone.  But most of the rest of my park sits vacant. 



karly05 said:


> I wish there was a way to dismiss or remove quests from your pylon.
> 
> I pulled Jack Sparrow out of a free prize chest a while back (or I wouldn't have him). He has ended up with a side quest that requires his coat costume - which I have zero intention of ever trying to acquire. So his side quest is going to sit on my pylon forever.
> 
> Not a big deal, just wanted to express my annoyance.


For me it is a side quest with wall-e that I pulled from a chest. I need the premium attraction to clear it.  No thanks.  



I will say I finally got a light saber stand from my chest. Don't really care about this mini event. Bring on the Pocahonas.


----------



## karly05

The Force was with me! I pulled Kylo Ren from the chest! When we did the SW event, I started collecting for him plenty early but the tokens just would. not. drop. and time ran out on me. Got my revenge now, mwahaha!

One more Probe Droid and I'll get the SW chest from that. Hoping for BB-8.


----------



## Sabres431

I got the Storm Trooper!!  I all I need is BB-8.


----------



## mikegood2

karly05 said:


> The Force was with me! I pulled Kylo Ren from the chest! When we did the SW event, I started collecting for him plenty early but the tokens just would. not. drop. and time ran out on me. Got my revenge now, mwahaha!
> 
> One more Probe Droid and I'll get the SW chest from that. Hoping for BB-8.



Congrats!



Sabres431 said:


> I got the Storm Trooper!!  I all I need is BB-8.



Nice! Are you playing the Droid-Be-Gone mini event? All you need to do is collect 5 droids for a SW chest.

Since I had all the characters and attractions, I ended up with 2 uncommon Blue Lightsaber stands. Was hoping to get 2 different stands.


----------



## Sabres431

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Are you playing the Droid-Be-Gone mini event? All you need to do is collect 5 droids for a SW chest.
> 
> Since I had all the characters and attractions, I ended up with 2 uncommon Blue Lightsaber stands. Was hoping to get 2 different stands.



Yes!! I'm one droid away, so fingers crossed!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, pulled a blue lightsaber stand from today's chest (which I already had) but got the blue milk stand from the chest after getting 5 prob droids which was new for me so that is something I guess

Got no shot at being in top 3 of leaderboard which is required to get the storm trooper helmet stand (currently at 8 top 3 have 19, 17, and 17)


----------



## Sabres431

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, pulled a blue lightsaber stand from today's chest (which I already had) but got the blue milk stand from the chest after getting 5 prob droids which was new for me so that is something I guess
> 
> Got no shot at being in top 3 of leader board which is required to get the storm trooper helmet stand (currently at 8 top 3 have 19, 17, and 17)



The top of my leader board WAS 27, but the whole leader board has now disappeared


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, pulled a blue lightsaber stand from today's chest (which I already had) but got the blue milk stand from the chest after getting 5 prob droids which was new for me so that is something I guess
> 
> Got no shot at being in top 3 of leaderboard which is required to get the storm trooper helmet stand (currently at 8 top 3 have 19, 17, and 17)



My top 3 have 59, 22 and 21. Find it amusing that someone is willing to cheat or spend gems to have 59 already. Gem costs are surprisingly cheap though. The EMPs are the hardest thing to collect, so if you just collect the Cutters it only costs 6 gems to buy the 2 EMPs. Still not worth it, but if I were only a few short from top 3 it would be worth it.



Sabres431 said:


> The top of my leader board WAS 27, but the whole leader board has now disappeared


Mine was just down when I went to check my leaders, but it came back a few minutes later and they were still there.


----------



## Sabres431

Ended up getting the blue lightsaber stand


----------



## Sabres431

I'm in 4th place with 5 droids.  1st place is 32 and 2nd is 8. lol


----------



## karly05

I got the Parade Float from the mini event chest. I'm satisfied with that. 

Kylo's doing his Side Quest then I can send him to Level 2.

I'm so bad on the Leaderboard, I'm pretty much ignoring this the rest of the way. I just wanted the SW chest.


----------



## Arundal

Sabres431 said:


> The top of my leader board WAS 27, but the whole leader board has now disappeared



The top of my Leader board has like 30. How crazy. I got two more Blue Sabre’s from the SWs chests, so more for Merlin.


----------



## Sabres431

So I decided since I had a bunch of Google Rewards to buy the 3.99 Red lightsaber bundle.  First chest opened had the BB-8.  My Star Wars characters are complete!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karly05 said:


> I got the Parade Float from the mini event chest. I'm satisfied with that.
> 
> Kylo's doing his Side Quest then I can send him to Level 2.
> 
> I'm so bad on the Leaderboard, I'm pretty much ignoring this the rest of the way. I just wanted the SW chest.



was kinda nice that the Star Wars chest was the first reward - so pretty easy to get to that and then ignore for the rest of the time if you don't care beyond that ... really like giving out 2 of those chests for May the 4th in effect


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> was kinda nice that the Star Wars chest was the first reward - so pretty easy to get to that and then ignore for the rest of the time if you don't care beyond that ... really like giving out 2 of those chests for May the 4th in effect



Agree! If they’re gonna continue doing the 2/1 mini events from time to time this is the way they should do them. Since I have to collect my dice every hour or two, it‘s only adding an extra few clicks every time I collect them. The funny thing is the EMPs were the hardest item to collect enough of the first day and now the Cutters are. Also like the fact that it’s so cheap, 6 gems (?) to still collect the droids, if you don’t have all the parts. So while I don’t like the 2/1 events in general, if they’re gonna do them , this is how they should be done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Agree! If they’re gonna continue doing the 2/1 mini events from time to time this is the way they should do them. Since I have to collect my dice every hour or two, it‘s only adding an extra few clicks every time I collect them. The funny thing is the EMPs were the hardest item to collect enough of the first day and now the Cutters are. Also like the fact that it’s so cheap, 6 gems (?) to still collect the droids, if you don’t have all the parts. So while I don’t like the 2/1 events in general, if they’re gonna do them , this is how they should be done.



I still prefer when they do these mini events that the "big prize" is done from the progress board, not the leader board.  Like they did with the one dog from Lady and the Tramp where you could earn him just but getting to a certain amount, didn't matter what level others got to.  even if a hard goal to hit I like that it is up to you only


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I toss those buildings up there by big thunder mountain. I have what I need around screamin to get my level 2 thrill zone.  But most of the rest of my park sits vacant.


Same.  I finally got my zone up to level 3.  Emptied out the rest of my park as far as the buildings that are useless to me.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I was hoping to get Kylo Ren with one of my chests.  I even gambled some extra gems on a few chests.  Nope.  :*(  I did end up with a float, but mostly light saber stands.


----------



## Quellman

anya.sparrow said:


> I was hoping to get Kylo Ren with one of my chests.  I even gambled some extra gems on a few chests.  Nope.  :*(  I did end up with a float, but mostly light saber stands.


To be fair the float is premium with its animations.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Quellman said:


> To be fair the float is premium with its animations.


You are right.  The millenium falcon is kinda cool.

What is not cool is my progress getting Lady in Windows.  She has been sitting at 10 hats for about 2 weeks.  This is getting ridiculous!  And, I have left my other Lady & the Tramp characters unleveled up.  I have everybody just concentrating on Lady ears!!


----------



## PrincessS121212

mikegood2 said:


> My top 3 have 59, 22 and 21. Find it amusing that someone is willing to cheat or spend gems to have 59 already. Gem costs are surprisingly cheap though. The EMPs are the hardest thing to collect, so if you just collect the Cutters it only costs 6 gems to buy the 2 EMPs. Still not worth it, but if I were only a few short from top 3 it would be worth it.
> 
> 
> Mine was just down when I went to check my leaders, but it came back a few minutes later and they were still there.



The top person on my leaderboard has 156, 2nd place has 77, and I'm in 3rd with 33.  Quite the discrepancy.  Only 10 hours to go to the mini event and I may not even get all the milestones since I've been busy at work and could barely play this week.


----------



## Arundal

PrincessS121212 said:


> The top person on my leaderboard has 156, 2nd place has 77, and I'm in 3rd with 33.  Quite the discrepancy.  Only 10 hours to go to the mini event and I may not even get all the milestones since I've been busy at work and could barely play this week.


156 is crazy.  The individual leading mine is at 64. 2nd at 53. I am in third with 47.


----------



## tonga

Top on my leaderboard had around 700.  Crazy


----------



## JamesGarvey

Really wish people would learn if everyone stopped gathering when they hit the top milestone, there’d be a 5274763 way tie for first place and everyone gets it.


----------



## supernova

I got the Storm Trooper helmet stand at 2nd place with 51.  Not a tough board.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

My leader board wasn't crazy, but I wasn't great at this event - I only got to 36 and wound up in 7th place

There were a few that were well ahead of me so figured early on no way I was going to get in top 3 so didn't really try - if it was top 5 I could have gotten there but 3rd place was too far ahead

welp, just over an hour to start of Pocahontas ... we'll see how that goes


----------



## JamesGarvey

Event glitched at launch. Reddit MAD.


----------



## KPach525

JamesGarvey said:


> Event glitched at launch. Reddit MAD.


Thanks for the update, I came here to see why it says Poca is “early access for 7 day 23 hours” but with no way to collect for her except possibly by purchasing the dog I don’t want.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KPach525 said:


> Thanks for the update, I came here to see why it says Poca is “early access for 7 day 23 hours” but with no way to collect for her except possibly by purchasing the dog I don’t want.



was just coming here to see if anyone else saw that/posted about it.  I see we can get the dog (for 500 gems!) but that is it

edit: post on the game facebook page:


----------



## mshanson3121

Anyone else not get the event yet?  I had the countdown,but now there's nothing. Google 2 platform.


----------



## JamesGarvey

GameLoft acknowledged the error on Facebook and are working on a fix.

I wonder where DMK ranks in their development priorities, since the update to run this event is almost a month old, whatever is causing this should have been noticed.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Live for me now. All 3 mini tasks are running concurrently.


----------



## mshanson3121

JamesGarvey said:


> Live for me now. All 3 mini tasks are running concurrently.



Still nothing here


----------



## Sabres431

I'm not sure Pocahontas is even possible with the event unless you have all characters and set a timer


----------



## JamesGarvey

Great quality of life improvement. On the hermit crabs and the vine cages, you can just select “go” on the event screen and it will start the task. No pixel hunting.


----------



## cpc7857

JamesGarvey said:


> Great quality of life improvement. On the hermit crabs and the vine cages, you can just select “go” on the event screen and it will start the task. No pixel hunting.


The Star Wars event was like that too.


----------



## McCoy

Well isn't this an annoying little event. Let's take something everyone hates, these 2-for-1 collecting things, and double-down on those, and then make a lot of the collections and tasks like every 2 minutes.


----------



## KPach525

McCoy said:


> Well isn't this an annoying little event. Let's take something everyone hates, these 2-for-1 collecting things, and double-down on those, and then make a lot of the collections and tasks like every 2 minutes.


Annoying yes. But it’s not terrible, I spent less than 10 mins and maxed out all the nets and cages, so now can relax until the 4-hour capture tasks are done. 

Very happy with the new tap and find feature though. I passed on the stars wars one as soon as I saw my leaderboard.


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> Well isn't this an annoying little event. Let's take something everyone hates, these 2-for-1 collecting things, and double-down on those, and then make a lot of the collections and tasks like every 2 minutes.



Yep, don’t think anyone has ever said, you know what would be better than a 2-for-1 tapper? *2 2-for-1 tappers! *Although, while they’re technically (?) 2-for-1 tappers, they’re different than what we’ve had before.

As far as the short collecting times I haven’t made up my mind on what I think about that yet. Been busy this morning, so haven’t had much time to collect much yet, but think once we build up a surplus of collect items it’s gonna run smoothly. As far as the carrots go, it’s gonna be kinda a pain, but the GO button directly taking you to thin really helps. If I do them while watching TV or a movie, getting to 750 shouldn’t be that tough.

*So is anyone spending 500 gems to buy the dog?* I’ve got 1050 gems saved up, but not sure if I want to spend them on a character I don’t care about? Percy would help me get Pocahontas a day or two earlier, but I don’t think it should be a problem getting enough Vine Cages collected without him?


----------



## McCoy

KPach525 said:


> Annoying yes. But it’s not terrible, I spent less than 10 mins and maxed out all the nets and cages, so now can relax until the 4-hour capture tasks are done.
> 
> Very happy with the new tap and find feature though. I passed on the stars wars one as soon as I saw my leaderboard.


I suppose the two main tasks are fine or whatever, but the walking onions reappearing every two minutes are particularly irritating. I know the easy answer is 'just ignore them', but when I am in the game I will rather compulsively feel a need to be collecting what is available.  I'll certainly do my best to ignore those stupid things though.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The cursed crabs top milestone (90 cycles for 3 fabrics) is nigh impossible without buying Percy. At 4hr per task, Goofy and Beast can reasonable do the task 4x per day for a total of 8 per day. 8 day event, that’s 64 potential cycles. Without Percy, unless you hate sleep, just aim for the gem reward at 50 cycles and forget the top one even exists.


----------



## karly05

Well, the good news of the day is, I pulled Lumiere from the BatB chest! 

I'm so glad I don't care about Pocahontas. We will still be able to unlock/welcome her the "normal" way when we get far enough in the storyline, right?


----------



## JamesGarvey

yes, she can be unlocked through normal gameplay. this event is merely for early access, trading task grind for token grind.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, don’t think anyone has ever said, you know what would be better than a 2-for-1 tapper? *2 2-for-1 tappers! *Although, while they’re technically (?) 2-for-1 tappers, they’re different than what we’ve had before.
> 
> As far as the short collecting times I haven’t made up my mind on what I think about that yet. Been busy this morning, so haven’t had much time to collect much yet, but think once we build up a surplus of collect items it’s gonna run smoothly. As far as the carrots go, it’s gonna be kinda a pain, but the GO button directly taking you to thin really helps. If I do them while watching TV or a movie, getting to 750 shouldn’t be that tough.
> 
> *So is anyone spending 500 gems to buy the dog?* I’ve got 1050 gems saved up, but not sure if I want to spend them on a character I don’t care about? Percy would help me get Pocahontas a day or two earlier, but I don’t think it should be a problem getting enough Vine Cages collected without him?



I picked up Percy. I also have not minded the 3 mini events so far. Glad the best items are not included in the Leaderboard.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> The cursed crabs top milestone (90 cycles for 3 fabrics) is nigh impossible without buying Percy. At 4hr per task, Goofy and Beast can reasonable do the task 4x per day for a total of 8 per day. 8 day event, that’s 64 potential cycles. Without Percy, unless you hate sleep, just aim for the gem reward at 50 cycles and forget the top one even exists.





JamesGarvey said:


> yes, she can be unlocked through normal gameplay. this event is merely for early access, trading task grind for token grind.



Luckily, like you said, it’s early access and permanent content, so while the 3 (5 in kingdom) fabric pieces would be nice it’s not worth the extra work IMO. If it was an event, I’d probably buy the premium character, but since it’s permanent I’m leaning toward not getting Percy atm. Also, all I know is if I buy Percy than Pocahontas costume will be worthless and if I don’t buy Percy and not get the fabric the costume will be worth it.  As long as I get the 35 needed for Pocahontas, I think I’ll be happy.

It is kinda annoying that 2/3 characters (Mickey and Rapunzel) also collect L&tT and Onward items. Really wish they didn’t do that. It would be nice if I could use one of the 194 characters 8 have sent home instead. And yes, I know a lot of players don’t have some of the older characters, but it would be nice to make some of them useful.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I picked up Percy. I also have not minded the 3 mini events so far. Glad the best items are not included in the Leaderboard.



Yeah, I’m  mixed on whether or not to get Percy. If I do get the dog, I kinda feel like I’m giving in to there “heavy handed” pressure to buy him. While I don’t like the fact that they’re making the final milestone so hard, or nearly impossible without Percy, I think the rest of the mine events are set up well.


----------



## mikegood2

Heads up to anyone who might not know that Merlin sell Bags for 600 elixir! It would be a good use of elixir for anyone who has surplus. My plan is to buy enough that I can always have have  Belle, Mickey and Rapunzel always collecting birds from the Vine.


----------



## JamesGarvey

finally something to use elixir on besides my daily character scroll purchase.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Heads up to anyone who might not know that Merlin sell Bags for 600 elixir! It would be a good use of elixir for anyone who has surplus. My plan is to buy enough that I can always have have  Belle, Mickey and Rapunzel always collecting birds from the Vine.



Also, string if needed, but with 8 hours between pickups you probably have time to quest for both string and bags.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Also, string if needed, but with 8 hours between pickups you probably have time to quest for both string and bags.



Good to know. Stated with max string and stayed there so never saw that option. As far as bags go, after a day or two that might be the case, but the ability to buy them today and part of tomorrow should really come in handy.  Also might be useful when you wake up and collect your 3 8 hour jobs and send them out again? Throughout the day your right about having time to collect both though.


----------



## maxsmom

I know this is old but what are the purple and white stars on attractions I have packed away and no room for? I have yet to figure that out. Thanks!


----------



## Arundal

I tell you three Beauty and Beast chests and three unneeded Decorations. Decorations should not even be in chests. I could use Gaston, send him to me Disney as a makeup prize. Lol. Gee!


----------



## Sabres431

Arundal said:


> I tell you three Beauty and Beast chests and three unneeded Decorations. Decorations should not even be in chests. I could use Gaston, send him to me Disney as a makeup prize. Lol. Gee!



That stinks!  I was able to snag Chip and Be Our Guest.  My BatB collection is complete!


----------



## Arundal

Sabres431 said:


> That stinks!  I was able to snag Chip and Be Our Guest.  My BatB collection is complete!


I did from the Beauty and the Beast calendar chest the other day get the float so I did get something over the four chests besides the three decorations.


----------



## Quellman

maxsmom said:


> I know this is old but what are the purple and white stars on attractions I have packed away and no room for? I have yet to figure that out. Thanks!


It means those attractions are enchantable and you probably have enough tokens to enchant them.


----------



## Peachkins

Sabres431 said:


> That stinks!  I was able to snag Chip and Be Our Guest.  My BatB collection is complete!



This is what I got out of my chests too. I'm glad to have Chip (and the gems for completing the collection), but I did notice that Lefou's rope quest now has the chance of giving you a rose instead. That's a bit annoying.


----------



## karly05

Arundal said:


> I tell you three Beauty and Beast chests and three unneeded Decorations. Decorations should not even be in chests. I could use Gaston, send him to me Disney as a makeup prize. Lol. Gee!



That does stink! Many are the times my sister and I have said decorations should not be in chests! 

I do not know where my good luck is coming from, but after getting Lumiere from the calendar chest, I tapped enough seeds for that chest and pulled Belle's House! 

I missed the original event, so had only Beast, Cogsworth and the Beast's Castle before this week, which may have helped.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I tell you three Beauty and Beast chests and three unneeded Decorations. Decorations should not even be in chests. I could use Gaston, send him to me Disney as a makeup prize. Lol. Gee!



Just decor here, too.  I agree it shouldn't be that way.  I still need Be Out Guest, but instead got stuff for Merlin.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Lucky to get Lefou yesterday.  But between IOS & Windows, not a lot of luck otherwise.


----------



## supernova

If I a following this convoluted mini event correctly, we are playing for early access for Pocahontas, who was set to be released on May 11th.  By the time this nonsense is over, we'll be granted early access to a character who will now be seven days late.  Got it.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> If I a following this convoluted mini event correctly, we are playing for early access for Pocahontas, who was set to be released on May 11th.  By the time this nonsense is over, we'll be granted early access to a character who will now be seven days late.  Got it.


Early access for those players who are not far enough along In the story line. If you are an end game player, you can get the comfy costume as your reward.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Early access for those players who are not far enough along In the story line. If you are an end game player, you can get the comfy costume as your reward.


Well, fabric towards the costume, anyway.


----------



## DisTXMom

Pocahontas is permanent content, right? I don’t intend to commit the time to get her through this mini-event.  This is a 15 minutes per1day distraction for me and the event appears to be hours a day- logging in a dozen times a day or so- just not willing or able to do that.


----------



## Arundal

DisTXMom said:


> Pocahontas is permanent content, right? I don’t intend to commit the time to get her through this mini-event.  This is a 15 minutes per1day distraction for me and the event appears to be hours a day- logging in a dozen times a day or so- just not willing or able to do that.


I focused on getting the Beauty and the Beast chests, that occurred before I started playing and still need Gaston, and have not even focused on the Leader Board. I will get what ever I can when I can be on and not worrying about anything else.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I focused on getting the Beauty and the Beast chests, that occurred before I started playing and still need Gaston, and have not even focused on the Leader Board. I will get what ever I can when I can be on and not worrying about anything else.


Have the hat, don't care about the backpack, and the scrolls have proven useless for me.  I am going milestone only.


----------



## JamesGarvey

DisTXMom said:


> Pocahontas is permanent content, right? I don’t intend to commit the time to get her through this mini-event.  This is a 15 minutes per1day distraction for me and the event appears to be hours a day- logging in a dozen times a day or so- just not willing or able to do that.



I don’t know how you came to that conclusion, I go on once every 4 hours during the day for about 2-3 minute a piece.


----------



## karly05

Last night, I got the Crabs chest and pulled Be Our Guest. I really feel for all the people pulling stupid decorations and I really wish I knew the secret of my Magic Touch so I could share it. I swear I am never this lucky in "real life."

By the end of today, I should have the Birds chest. If I pull Gaston's Tavern out of this one, it may be time to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Sabres431

Managed to pull the Money Bin this morning


----------



## anya.sparrow

Tons of B&TB chests.  One character.  Ugh.


----------



## karly05

Pulled the Float from my last BatB chest. I am good with that.

Now I can put back some concession stands in my new BatB Land. Off to run a Parade!

ETA: Turns out the Float can give tokens for Lumiere, so


----------



## mikegood2

Currently tied for 1st with 24 bird cages and I should get Pocahontas sometime tomorrow afternoon/evening. Don’t really care about her comfy costume, but might as well get the last progression reward and try to stay in first or second.

Cursed crabs are a little more of a pain without the dog so I’ll be happy getting the 40 gem milestone reward. Don't care about the Earth Day stand, since I already have it. I’ll be happy just getting the 750   and the 2 fabrics.

Overall everything’s been fine and fairly easy. I just set a 4 hour timer to remind myself to collect the bags and rope on time and get the bird cage every other timer. Doesn’t set anything overnight so just miss 1 bag collection but it‘s actually kinda nice to have something to spend elixir on again,


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Currently tied for 1st with 24 bird cages and I should get Pocahontas sometime tomorrow afternoon/evening. Don’t really care about her comfy costume, but might as well get the last progression reward and try to stay in first or second.
> 
> Cursed crabs are a little more of a pain without the dog so I’ll be happy getting the 40 gem milestone reward. Don't care about the Earth Day stand, since I already have it. I’ll be happy just getting the 750   and the 2 fabrics.
> 
> Overall everything’s been fine and fairly easy. I just set a 4 hour timer to remind myself to collect the bags and rope on time and get the bird cage every other timer. Doesn’t set anything overnight so just miss 1 bag collection but it‘s actually kinda nice to have something to spend elixir on again,


Similar strategy for me.  I'll get enough seeds for the rewards, but don't need the rewards. The leaderboard I am on for that groups is nuts, the highest person has over 2,000. So whatever.  I'll take the 40 gems for crabs. As for the caged birds, finishing top 3 is attainable and I'd like to keep it for the enchantment tokens.  That will greatly  speed up token gathering for the Pocahontas collection. With 2 characters and a premium, the rarity I suspect will be pretty high.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Since most of recent characters aren’t involved in this mini-event, been able to make a lot of leveling progress.

Lady & Joe are leveling to 10 now, every other Lady & The Tramp character (minus premium Trusty) is maxed. As for Onward, Barley is maxed; Ian, Laurel (only need ears) and Colt are all on 9 (prioritizing Colt to get his tokens out of bronze chests). Blazey at 8, Dad at 7 (ready for 8) & The Manticore at 7


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> Similar strategy for me.  I'll get enough seeds for the rewards, but don't need the rewards. The leaderboard I am on for that groups is nuts, the highest person has over 2,000. So whatever.  I'll take the 40 gems for crabs. As for the caged birds, finishing top 3 is attainable and I'd like to keep it for the enchantment tokens.  That will greatly  speed up token gathering for the Pocahontas collection. With 2 characters and a premium, the rarity I suspect will be pretty high.



The leader on my board has over 4,000, I am in tenth currently with 1,500. Not even trying for first place.


----------



## mikegood2

Been paying more casually lately, but still think things are going fairly well.

*Onward* 
Dad - 7
Barley - Ready for 10 
Ian - 8
Laurel - 9 
Blazey - 9
Manticore - 6 
Colt - 9

*Lady & the Tramp*
Lady - 8
Tramp - MAXED
Jock - 9
Joe - MAXED
Tony - 9
Didn’t Buy Trusty


----------



## McCoy

Got Pocahontas. She comes up with two tasks right away. The main storyline task she needs to be level 2 to do.  A second side task is 60 minutes. She also has a 60-minute task to collect the common item.

Tasks for Pocahontas leveling:
Necklace:
Percy - Top Dog - 4hr
Dumbo and Timmy Mouse - Talk Over Peanuts - 6hr
Jessie- Yodel - 6hr
Wendy and Michael Darling - Bedtime Stories - 6hr

Ears hat:
Percy - Top Dog - 4hr
Bambi and Thumper - Watching Gophers - 6hr
Woody and Bo Peep- Walk Around the Carnival - 8hr
Tony and Joe - Bella Notte Night - 8hr


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> Got Pocahontas. She comes up with two tasks right away. The main storyline task she needs to be level 2 to do.  A second side task is 60 minutes. She also has a 60-minute task to collect the common item.
> 
> Tasks for Pocahontas leveling:
> Necklace:
> Percy - Top Dog - 4hr
> Dumbo and Timmy Mouse - Talk Over Peanuts - 6hr
> Jessie- Yodel - 6hr
> Wendy and Michael Darling - Bedtime Stories - 6hr
> 
> Ears hat:
> Percy - Top Dog - 4hr
> Bambi and Thumper - Watching Gophers - 6hr
> Woody and Bo Peep- Walk Around the Carnival - 8hr
> Tony and Joe - Bella Notte Night - 8hr



She also collects *leaves*, for her common item. Pocahontas has a 1 hour job and Dumbo has a 2 hour job. Percy, who I don’t have, also has an hour job and the raccoon will also have an hour mission whenever we can welcome it.

Also a really nice feature is, *all items can be purchased from Merlin*, for 75, 225, and 375 elixir!  Sent Pocahontas out on her 1 hour mission for leaves before I realized that, so I’ll buy everything and level her up to 2 in about 45 minutes.

Few game annoyances that I’ve discovered. Pocahontas tab is in the middle of a list, so it’s kinda a pain to find. Please add some type of a “characters I can level tab” in the first spot, right under the visiting home tab, that gives us access to everyone we can level in one place. Also a little house icon for characters who aren’t available and are home  would be nice instead of the read negative arrow for all characters you don’t have access to.


----------



## mikegood2

Also the 3 characters who collect Birds from the Vine cage now have a chance of collecting Glitch Fabric when doing it. Think that’s new once you get Pocahonta? Don’t remember that before I got her.


----------



## Renarr

Just started this game a couple of weeks ago, and this is my first event that I can actually do something with.  So far, in this event:

I'm doing just fine in the seeds category.  Hit all the milestones already and have a real shot at the Earth Day stand unless my board goes nuts in the next three days.
I should hit the 25 crab milestone late Saturday/early Sunday.  I won't get any more milestones, but hoping to sneak into the top 30 of that list (I'm 32nd now).
I should hit the 5 vine cage milestone to get the Beauty and the Beast chest sometime Saturday afternoon.  Feeling pretty good about that, and am currently 29th on that list.
As far as the Beauty and the Beast chests, so far, I've gotten Mrs. Potts, the Be Our Guest Restaurant, and Le Fou's Brew Stand, which helps with my magic suffering here in the early game.
I have to say, I'm kind of digging this event, although I've heard that some of them are a little less time intensive in the future, which sounds nice.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Also the 3 characters who collect Birds from the Vine cage now have a chance of collecting Glitch Fabric when doing it. Think that’s new once you get Pocahonta? Don’t remember that before I got her.



Noticed the same thing - I assume it is because I got Pocahontas I didn't need any clutched fabric but now I do to work on her comfy outfit.  I assume if a player had another princess that needed glitch fabric they could have been earning it before but not sure

Should be able to get the other fabric from the bird cage tasks bit I didn't have Percy so don't see anyway to get the fabric from that event

Side note, finally finished leveling up Kylo Ren so done with Star Wars characters (other than R2-D2 who I don't have)


----------



## mikegood2

Once you finish Pocahontas 8 hour quest your able to place Grandmother Willows attraction which will take 24 hours to build. Not sure what items, if any, it possible makes. Doesn’t appear to be anything that Pocahontas requires. Also I bough the items and leveled Pocahontas to 3, so it’s possible she needs to be level 3 to build Grandmothers Willow?


----------



## karly05

Renarr said:


> Just started this game a couple of weeks ago, and this is my first event that I can actually do something with.  So far, in this event:
> 
> I'm doing just fine in the seeds category.  Hit all the milestones already and have a real shot at the Earth Day stand unless my board goes nuts in the next three days.
> I should hit the 25 crab milestone late Saturday/early Sunday.  I won't get any more milestones, but hoping to sneak into the top 30 of that list (I'm 32nd now).
> I should hit the 5 vine cage milestone to get the Beauty and the Beast chest sometime Saturday afternoon.  Feeling pretty good about that, and am currently 29th on that list.
> As far as the Beauty and the Beast chests, so far, I've gotten Mrs. Potts, the Be Our Guest Restaurant, and Le Fou's Brew Stand, which helps with my magic suffering here in the early game.
> I have to say, I'm kind of digging this event, although I've heard that some of them are a little less time intensive in the future, which sounds nice.



I just wanted to say Welcome aboard! I love the fact that we got so many BatB chests (and so easily) in this event. You got a nice mix of items from them! Good luck on the last one! I hope you get another character or attraction!


----------



## Renarr

karly05 said:


> I just wanted to say Welcome aboard! I love the fact that we got so many BatB chests (and so easily) in this event. You got a nice mix of items from them! Good luck on the last one! I hope you get another character or attraction!



Thanks! I got Beast's Castle from the last one.  I was kind of hoping for another character, but it's still early, so I have room for attractions at the moment.    And it gave Mrs. Potts a side quest!


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> Once you finish Pocahontas 8 hour quest your able to place Grandmother Willows attraction which will take 24 hours to build. Not sure what items, if any, it possible makes. Doesn’t appear to be anything that Pocahontas requires. Also I bough the items and leveled Pocahontas to 3, so it’s possible she needs to be level 3 to build Grandmothers Willow?



After Pocahontas 1 hour (?) side quest there are no new quests. My guess is the next  main quest show up after Grandmother Willows is finished being built?


----------



## karly05

Renarr said:


> Thanks! I got Beast's Castle from the last one.  I was kind of hoping for another character, but it's still early, so I have room for attractions at the moment.    And it gave Mrs. Potts a side quest!



You did great on the chests, 2 attractions, a character and a concession. I get excited when I pull a character from a chest - until it turns out that the character can't do much and I don't have the people who can get their tokens (that's Ursula for me). I think attractions are always worthwhile if you have the space.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Once you finish Pocahontas 8 hour quest your able to place Grandmother Willows attraction which will take 24 hours to build. Not sure what items, if any, it possible makes. Doesn’t appear to be anything that Pocahontas requires. Also I bough the items and leveled Pocahontas to 3, so it’s possible she needs to be level 3 to build Grandmothers Willow?



I am only at level 2 and am able to build Mother Willow (just started the 24 hour build) so I think just need to finish that 8 hour task


----------



## pangyal

I got the Beast’s Castle and TWO shrubs from the BatB chests. This bummed me out as I was hoping for another character so that I could have a chance at reaching Pocahontas (I only have Mickey of the three). Ah well! I think that there is another Legendary chest on the reward calendar this month, which is pretty good .


----------



## mikegood2

Once Grandmother Willows is built, Pocahontas gets a 2 hour mission ”Ask for Advice”. Grandmother Willows doesn’t give anything at the basic enhancement level but the next enhancement  level can give Pocahontas necklace.

While I don’t care about Pocahontas comfy outfit, I do hope they they give us ways, other than final progression rewards, to get her Comfy fabric. Will finish collecting all her Glitched Fabric today but 7/10 for her Comfy Fabric with no way to get the final 3. Well I know the crabs final milestone reward is 3, there is no way I can get that without the dog.


----------



## mikegood2

pangyal said:


> I got the Beast’s Castle and TWO shrubs from the BatB chests. This bummed me out as I was hoping for another character so that I could have a chance at reaching Pocahontas (I only have Mickey of the three). Ah well! I think that there is another Legendary chest on the reward calendar this month, which is pretty good .



Look at the positive. *Beast Castle will look so much better with those two shrubs!!!* But if that’s not enough to make you realize 2 shrubs are much better than 2 characters, I can see why it bums you out 


idk about you, but while I’m always happy for other players who post that they got a character or attraction it does kinda bum me out  when I don‘t get anything of value. Same goes with event progress. I can feel good about my progress, but once someone posts that they’re farther along than my, I always makes me feel like I’m not playing as well as I should.


----------



## pangyal

mikegood2 said:


> Look at the positive. *Beast Castle will look so much better with those two shrubs!!!* But if that’s not enough to make you realize 2 shrubs are much better than 2 characters, I can see why it bums you out
> 
> 
> idk about you, but while I’m always happy for other players who post that they got a character or attraction it does kinda bum me out  when I don‘t get anything of value. Same goes with event progress. I can feel good about my progress, but once someone posts that they’re farther along than my, I always makes me feel like I’m not playing as well as I should.



They’re not even matching shrubs!

I completely agree with the FOMO aspect, but then again, I can only think that maybe someday I too will be lucky and then I would want others being happy for me! Or at least, this is how I’m training myself to think


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> Once you finish Pocahontas 8 hour quest your able to place Grandmother Willows attraction which will take 24 hours to build.





mikegood2 said:


> After Pocahontas 1 hour (?) side quest there are no new quests.





mikegood2 said:


> Once Grandmother Willows is built, Pocahontas gets a 2 hour mission ”Ask for Advice”. Grandmother Willows doesn’t give anything at the basic enhancement level but the next enhancement  level can give Pocahontas necklace.


Next up is a 6 hour mission “Track Down Meeko”. Pocahontas needs to be level 4 to do it. I think that might unlock the raccoon (Meeko?)? I’ll let everyone know it 6 hours.


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> Next up is a 6 hour mission “Track Down Meeko”. Pocahontas needs to be level 4 to do it. I think that might unlock the raccoon (Meeko?)? I’ll let everyone know it 6 hours.



Following the 6 hour mission they’re is an 2 hour mission. After you complete the 2 hour mission we get to start collecting for Meeko and then *EVERYTHING FOR POCAHONTAS WILL SCREECH TO A HALT!*

First of all Pocahontas does have another main quest *BUT* she needs to be at level 6 to do it.

Then there is Meeko who will require *60* leaves, *40 EPIC* Raspberries and *20 LEGENDARY* Ear hats. But on the good side they gave us a lot of characters to collect them and times are short. Oh said, who am I kidding here’s what we they give us.

*40 Raspberries- Epic
Shere Kahn/ Baloo* - 6 hour
*Tim Q Mouse/ Dumbo* - 6 hours
*Dewey* - 8 hours
*Grandmother Willow* - 8 hours - _requires 3rd enhancement_
*Pocahontas* - 8 hours - _requires level 5_
*Pocahontas/Percy* - 6 hours
*Bronze Chest* - .5% chance
*Resource Chest* - 4.55% chance

*20 Meeko Ear Hats - Legendary* 
*Pocahontas Float* 
*Huey* - 6 hours
*Louie* - 6 hours
*Mowgli* - 6 hours
*Grandmother Willow* - 8 hours - _requires 4rd enhancement
*Pocahontas/Percy* - 6 hours
*Resource Chest* - 3.33% chance_


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Once Grandmother Willows is built, Pocahontas gets a 2 hour mission ”Ask for Advice”. Grandmother Willows doesn’t give anything at the basic enhancement level but the next enhancement level can give Pocahontas necklace.



Just to add, Pocahontas needs to be at level 3 tondo this 2 hour task


----------



## Onceler

Pocahontas has a 6 hour task once she becomes comfortable. She can be at level 1 for this task.


----------



## Arundal

I wish people would learn that if two  or more people are tied for third place on these Mini Events you both win the award. No need to push the other one out! Lol but whatever


----------



## goingthedistance

I finished tied for 2nd on the Free the Birds challenge and did not get any prize pack.  No backpack stand or 15 relic tokens.


----------



## pangyal

goingthedistance said:


> I finished tied for 2nd on the Free the Birds challenge and did not get any prize pack.  No backpack stand or 15 relic tokens.


I noticed that I didn’t get anything either. I placed high enough in all three sections that I should be getting a number of prizes. Maybe they are going to distribute them later?


----------



## goingthedistance

pangyal said:


> I noticed that I didn’t get anything either. I placed high enough in all three sections that I should be getting a number of prizes. Maybe they are going to distribute them later?


I got the rewards for the other two tasks which is why the missing 2nd place reward really sticks out.  Granted they were not as high (#7 on the Goofy/Beast one and something like 43 on the "I really don't care enough to click on any more seeds than absolutely necessary" one).  I used some gems to protect the 2nd place tie on the birds one, thinking that the extra 5 relics would be more useful than a handful of gems.

edit to add:  the reward finally showed up 30 minutes after the challenge ended.


----------



## forceword

I was 3rd and 4th (and 25th) and I got nothing


----------



## Osum

I was top 5 or top 10 on all three leaderboards and have not received the rewards for any of them. I’m guessing they’re having some sort of issue.

ETA: just got crab and seed rewards. No birds yet.


----------



## forceword

Spoke too soon, just got them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ugh, was in 2nd or 3rd most of the time but then in the end a couple of people shot up the leaderboard and I wound up in 4th for the free the birds.  oh well


----------



## Arundal

I got the first two mini events right away the other one for Meeko’s Backpack came about 30 minutes later.


----------



## pangyal

I was just coming to post that mine appeared too!


----------



## galaxygirl76

I'm annoyed that I worked pretty hard to get as close to pocahontas as I could(I was about 15 short) and I have to start all over collecting now. If I had known that it would have been for nothing, because there was pretty much no way I could have made it to her, I wouldn't have tried so hard.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I wish people would learn that if two  or more people are tied for third place on these Mini Events you both win the award. No need to push the other one out! Lol but whatever



Yeah, I try to do the same thing whenever possible. Was tied for 1st this morning but wouldn’t be able to check in on the last 1/2 hour of the event so I spent 12 gems  for 1 last collection and lock in first place. Hoping they were able to do the same and we ended up tying for first, but want gonna risk not getting that final collect and finding out I finishing second.

The 35 tokens will really come in handy and let me enhance Grandmothers Willow to level 3. Does anyone else find it annoying that enhancing a building isn’t instantaneous? I really think it should be! 35 minutes more for the first enhancement to finish and I think it’s 6 hours for the next enhancemen?



galaxygirl76 said:


> I'm annoyed that I worked pretty hard to get as close to pocahontas as I could(I was about 15 short) and I have to start all over collecting now. If I had known that it would have been for nothing, because there was pretty much no way I could have made it to her, I wouldn't have tried so hard.



I agree, that is annoying. Would be nice if they could somehow pro rate where you finished and give you an equivalent number Pocahontas items to start out with. What are the requirements to welcome her?


----------



## mikegood2

Hope I don’t jinx myself, but 1 day into collecting for Meeko and I think it’s going pretty good. 16/60 leaves, 6/40 raspberries and 3/20 ear hat. Parade float has payed off so far and given me 2 ear hats. Funny thing is I’ve got a feeling that the leaves are gonna be harder to collect than those 2 items. Since I don’t have Percy, Pocahontas is the only one that collects in an hour and while Dumbo collects every 2 hours I’ve got him off collecting raspberries. Looks like I’m going to be buying leaves from Merlin.


----------



## galaxygirl76

mikegood2 said:


> I agree, that is annoying. Would be nice if they could somehow pro rate where you finished and give you an equivalent number Pocahontas items to start out with. What are the requirements to welcome her?


 30 leaves, 60 necklaces, and 50 ear hats. Started at zero for all.


----------



## supernova

galaxygirl76 said:


> 30 leaves, 60 necklaces, and 50 ear hats. Started at zero for all.


Might be worth a "W.TF" email to customer care.  If enough people write in, the interns might have to come up with a valid solution for you.


----------



## Quellman

Just a reminder, the next trophy quests with Aladdin folks begins on the 22nd. So think about getting those attractions out in the mean time.


----------



## mmmears

I didn't get the ugly, annoying dog, so everything about Pocahontas is taking much longer.


----------



## goingthedistance

Striking Gold for Aurora's worthless pixels comfy costume.  Need 550 for costume, top 50 get leaderboard award.  Long list of things that generate trophies in the "news" email icon.  Wish the characters tab would tell us who can earn trophies also.


----------



## Wdw1015

Event started just about an hour ago and the first place on my board has 51. Hahaha, that’s laughable. Good thing I couldn’t care less where I placed.


----------



## Renarr

Not worried about the leaderboard at all on this one.  I've got five characters that can do these (Iago in my chest this morning), and I think if I push it, I can make it to unlocking Aurora.


----------



## karly05

I got the Sultan from today's Aladdin chest.

All I want on the event are the 50 trophies needed for another Aladdin chest. Like BatB, I missed the original event and had only Aladdin, Jasmine, and Streets of Agrabah. Al & Jas need other characters and attractions I don't have for their Trophy tasks. Sultan can actually get trophies by himself at Level 1!

I have Mickey, Goofy, Woody and Hamm also working on trophies.


----------



## mikegood2

karly05 said:


> I got the Sultan from today's Aladdin chest.
> 
> All I want on the event are the 50 trophies needed for another Aladdin chest. Like BatB, I missed the original event and had only Aladdin, Jasmine, and Streets of Agrabah. Al & Jas need other characters and attractions I don't have for their Trophy tasks. Sultan can actually get trophies by himself at Level 1!
> 
> I have Mickey, Goofy, Woody and Hamm also working on trophies.



I also got him! Had a nice progression of getting Sultan from the chest, 10 gems for daily progress and 12 gems from completing Aladdin characters.  would be nice to be able to do that ever morning when the calendar resets.

Of course I sent out a number of trophy characters before the daily reset so I’ve got to wait a few hours to sent those characters out trophy hunting. Also sucks having to chose between collecting trophies or Sultans items, but guess the Sultan can wait. While I don’t care about the comfy costumes, it doesn’t make any sense not to try and get it. I can live without the top 50 decoration though.


----------



## karly05

mikegood2 said:


> Also sucks having to chose between collecting trophies or Sultans items, but guess the Sultan can wait.



I'm just glad the Sultan can collect his own tokens, since I don't have anyone else who can get them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> I also got him! Had a nice progression of getting Sultan from the chest, 10 gems for daily progress and 12 gems from completing Aladdin characters.  would be nice to be able to do that ever morning when the calendar resets.
> 
> Of course I sent out a number of trophy characters before the daily reset so I’ve got to wait a few hours to sent those characters out trophy hunting. Also sucks having to chose between collecting trophies or Sultans items, but guess the Sultan can wait. While I don’t care about the comfy costumes, it doesn’t make any sense not to try and get it. I can live without the top 50 decoration though.



I also, also got Sultan!  And that completed that set for me so go 12 gems and he can help collect trophies so all in all pretty happy with that

Reminder a few of the Aladdin attractions earn trophies (I had some in storage)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Event started just about an hour ago and the first place on my board has 51. Hahaha, that’s laughable. Good thing I couldn’t care less where I placed.



I checked the game Facebook page and someone posted that the leader on their board already has 1,300 trophies  ... Guess they really wanted two of Aurora's comfy costume


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Iago in my chest this morning.





karly05 said:


> I got the Sultan from today's Aladdin chest.





mikegood2 said:


> I also got him!





TheMaxRebo said:


> I also, also got Sultan!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> View attachment 496259



*NOW I WANT THAT ROCK!!!*


----------



## Arundal

Well I got a building, Lotus Garden or something like that, had to put away another couple of buildings to put it out. Lol


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> *NOW I WANT THAT ROCK!!!*


I already had all of the characters and attractions.  Apparently that was the next best option.


----------



## stfxkid

How do I collect hidden trophies?


----------



## supernova

stfxkid said:


> How do I collect hidden trophies?


They're not "hidden" in the sense that the chests are.  If you click on the envelope at the top right of the playing board, it lists the characters and attractions through which you can get the trophies.  Send the right characters out on the tasks with the trophy icon and you will collect them when the task is up.  Make sure that you have out all of the Aladdin attractions because those, along with Jumpin' Jellyfish, will also yield trophies when their countdown time is finished.  Hope this helps you!


----------



## anya.sparrow

I might has well have gotten a rock.  I got a snake in a box.  I needed Jafar .


----------



## anya.sparrow

The Grandmother Willow attraction is quite lovely.  I like the blue and the floating critters.  I have always been a fan of Jumpin' Jellyfish for the fish movement.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I might has well have gotten a rock.  I got a snake in a box.  I needed Jafar .



Snake in the box here, too.  Not that I already didn't have that one...


----------



## karly05

I pulled the Float from my "trophies" chest. Anti-climactic, but it's better than a decoration.


----------



## mikegood2

Got my 550 Trophies and my Aurora Comfy costume. While I’ve had little to no interest in the entire comfy costume thing, I think they won me over with this one.  The comfy costume is completely worthless. No new jobs, quests, side quests or rewards available.

Actually doing better than anticipated for Meeko. Have  24/40 Raspberries and 15/20 hats. Pocahontas ia at level 5and needs 5 more hats.

*Onward* 
*Dad* - 8 (need 20 hats)
*Ian* - 9
*Laurel* - 9 (need 2 hats)
*Manticore* - 8
*Colt* - 9 (need 9 hats)

*Lady & the Tramp
Lady* - 8
*Jock* - 9  (need 17 hats)

*Aladdin
Sultan* - 3


----------



## supernova

Might as well check my characters as well:

Pocahontas - 4
Percy - 4
Meeko - 22/40 berries, 20/20 hats

Lady - 8

Ian - 8
Dad - 8
Manicore - 8
Blaze - 7

Everyone else is done, so I'm taking a disinterest approach towards building up the characters.  Really happy to have the new comfy costume, so that I can ever ever put it on her.


----------



## Renarr

I would bore you with my characters.  My highest level character is Woody at 8, although he's ready to go to 9 after the event.

Hey, there's a LiveStream this Friday about the Hercules event!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Might as well check my characters as well:
> 
> Pocahontas - 4
> Percy - 4
> Meeko - 22/40 berries, 20/20 hats
> 
> Lady - 8
> 
> Ian - 8
> Dad - 8
> Manicore - 8
> Blaze - 7
> 
> Everyone else is done, so I'm taking a disinterest approach towards building up the characters.  Really happy to have the new comfy costume, so that I can ever ever put it on her.



I’m surprised to see you got Percy, but I’m sure you had the gems to do it. Went back and forth over getting him or not. He woulda been useful, but I’ve got over 1200 gems now which will be useful in what appears to be an upcoming Hercules event.

Also interesting to see how we all level some characters differently. Blaze is your lowest level and his was the second Onward character I maxed a few weeks ago.



Renarr said:


> I would bore you with my characters.  My highest level character is Woody at 8, although he's ready to go to 9 after the event.
> 
> Hey, there's a LiveStream this Friday about the Hercules event!



Yes, please don’t give us your progress list!  Just kidding, we‘re all at different points in the game. How long have you been playing?

I know some will be excited about Hercules. I’m indifferent, but hopefully it doesn’t start for a few weeks. Would really like to finish leveling 2 or 3 more characters before it starts.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Yes, please don’t give us your progress list!  Just kidding, we‘re all at different points in the game. How long have you been playing?



Well, since you asked, today is day 28.  I'm basically at the spot where you welcome Will Turner, Mike Wazowski, and Fairy Godmother (and Daisy unlocked for me also).  I got Will and Daisy so far, Mike coming soon, and Fairy Godmother probably a couple of days away.  The event characters I've picked up so far are Mrs. Potts, Aladdin, Iago, and Rey.

Average level of my characters is about 4.  After Woody, my next set of characters are all at level 6, so a ways to go from maxing any of them.

When Aurora arrived this morning, I finally have the option (but not yet the willpower) to send characters home.  I'll have to look into that, especially for some of my characters overnight who only have 60 min. missions.



mikegood2 said:


> I know some will be excited about Hercules. I’m indifferent, but hopefully it doesn’t start for a few weeks. Would really like to finish leveling 2 or 3 more characters before it starts.



Right now, characters are characters, and free magic is free magic, but yeah, they're not my most favorite franchise either.  I'm more excited for my first full-fledged event, though.


----------



## mikegood2

@Renarr  At this point I definitely wouldn’t send anyone home. Your much better off sending them off on longer jobs and get whatever magic you can. Sending players home is a feature that’s there for people who have been playing for a long time. I started playing the first few months the game came out and currently have 230 characters (181 home, 49 in the parks). Trying to manage that many players made the game unplayable, so the option to send home was a welcome and vital feature.

Can understand the excitement of a new event, I miss those days, and hope you enjoy it. Just don’t get your hopes up to high. While they have definitely improved events for newer players lately you might not have everyone necessary for progress and you might not be able to get really far in it. Hope that’s not the case for you, but wanted to give you a heads up it’s a possibility.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> @Renarr  At this point I definitely wouldn’t send anyone home. Your much better off sending them off on longer jobs and get whatever magic you can. Sending players home is a feature that’s there for people who have been playing for a long time. I started playing the first few months the game came out and currently have 230 characters (181 home, 49 in the parks). Trying to manage that many players made the game unplayable, so the option to send home was a welcome and vital feature.
> 
> Can understand the excitement of a new event, I miss those days, and hope you enjoy it. Just don’t get your hopes up to high. While they have definitely improved events for newer players lately you might not have everyone necessary for progress and you might not be able to get really far in it. Hope that’s not the case for you, but wanted to give you a heads up it’s a possibility.



I was definitely only thinking about an overnight send home for my most limited characters; I think I get more magic for 8 hours of sleep at home than I do for a 60-minute task, and the extra 20-30 magic for those two or three characters will add up a little bit by the end of the month.  Just got to remember to pull them back out.

Hopes are definitely not too high on this one.  On Pocahontas, I was thrilled to get the first milestone from all three parts, the second milestone from the crabs, and all four from the seeds.  On the Striking Gold event, I got Aurora (who is pretty worthless except for 40 magic/hour right now), and that's not bad, either.  I'm mostly just looking at the gradual progress as a good thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

welp, got Aurora's comfy outfit so ... yeah?   Her dressing room activity is "try to not fall asleep" ... can you feel the excitement?

BTW - was that "pre-event" the only way to get Pocahantas' comfy costume?  sort of annoying if it was since I didn't get the dog so was nigh impossible to get the fabrics from that one tapper event


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> I know some will be excited about Hercules. I’m indifferent, but hopefully it doesn’t start for a few weeks. Would really like to finish leveling 2 or 3 more characters before it starts.



I love the movie - I think it is one of Disney's more underrated ones, especially love the soundtrack - but I agree about not minding a bit more time before it starts - but based on the past, if the live stream was today, then I guess the new content gest loaded next Tuesday and event starts next Thursday (at least that is a bit over a week from today but still)


----------



## mara512

Character check

Lady 8

Lumiere 8

Pocahontas 4
Percy 4
Meeko 11/40 raspberries 7/20 ear hats 

Ian 7
Dad 7
Manticore 7
Blazey 6

Everyone else is done and home.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> welp, got Aurora's comfy outfit so ... yeah?   Her dressing room activity is "try to not fall asleep" ... can you feel the excitement?
> 
> BTW - was that "pre-event" the only way to get Pocahantas' comfy costume?  sort of annoying if it was since I didn't get the dog so was nigh impossible to get the fabrics from that one tapper event



Yeah getting that comfy outfit was really anti-climatic. Was wonder the same, but have a feeling we will got a chance with some type of mini event in the future. Like I said, I really don’t care if I get some dumb comfy costume, but the fact I ended up 2 or 3 short (they don’t show) is annoying. I wasn’t gonna buy the dog and that made it impossible to get top 3 for the fabric pieces.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I love the movie - I think it is one of Disney's more underrated ones, especially love the soundtrack - but I agree about not minding a bit more time before it starts - but based on the past, if the live stream was today, then I guess the new content gest loaded next Tuesday and event starts next Thursday (at least that is a bit over a week from today but still)



Can‘t remember if I saw the movie but don’t think so? Maybe I’ve seen bits and pieces of it if my nieces watch it? Next week would make sense and usually I wouldn’t mind that but wish/hope it’s a little longer. I like more than a week between a mini event and regular event. Since they currently have a week long mini event, easy but requires a lot of logging in, that would be less than a week.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> welp, got Aurora's comfy outfit so ... yeah?   Her dressing room activity is "try to not fall asleep" ... can you feel the excitement?
> 
> BTW - was that "pre-event" the only way to get Pocahantas' comfy costume?  sort of annoying if it was since I didn't get the dog so was nigh impossible to get the fabrics from that one tapper event



I think so.  I didn't get the annoying dog either, so there was no way I could get the fabric from that 2nd contest.


----------



## karly05

I'm actually kind of ready for a new event, and pleased with Herc, as it's a case of, "I'll play and have fun and get what I can but won't lose sleep if I don't get everything."


----------



## Peachkins

karly05 said:


> I'm actually kind of ready for a new event, and pleased with Herc, as it's a case of, "I'll play and have fun and get what I can but won't lose sleep if I don't get everything."



I agree with all of this. They finally gave us a decent amount of time off from events, and I'm happy with how much I was able to get done in regards to leveling characters. I liked Hercules, but none of the characters are must-haves for me. I do hope they open land this time. I have a lot in storage now, and I'm going to have to add to that if they don't open up some space. 

At this point, these are the characters I'm still leveling:

-Everyone from Onward (except Barley) 
-Lady
-R2D2
-Chip (got recently in chest) 
-The Mayor (also got in a chest, and have accepted it will probably take until next year to get him to 10, ugh)
-Pocahontas and Meeko


----------



## JamesGarvey

Herculade drink stand, Zeus lightning bolt for concessions and a mark of the gods trophy Was the only decoration they showed.

Statue Garden attraction, Zeus temple attraction (has a pretty cool guest animation), training ground attraction. No premiums.

Herc, Meg, Phil, Pegasus (1st premium), Pain, Panic (2nd premium) and Hades

Float features baby Hercules & Pegasus 

Appears to have a boss battle to unlock Hades.


----------



## JamesGarvey

There will now be a confirmation window for chests so no more wondering if you got your rewards in the event of a crash.

2 floats being moved from legendary chest to the parade tent for purchase (I missed which ones, I think she said Cinderella & Snow White)

Prince Charming added to the Snow White legendary

Snow White characters/attractions will be the helpers for the event, which means they now drop trophies.

Quest log will now be open permanently (not a fan of that)

Tower Challenge will be returning at some point.

No land this update, say something coming in future updates (my thought is they square off land area like they did to Tomorrowland)


----------



## mikegood2

karly05 said:


> I'm actually kind of ready for a new event, and pleased with Herc, as it's a case of, "I'll play and have fun and get what I can but won't lose sleep if I don't get everything."





Peachkins said:


> I agree with all of this. They finally gave us a decent amount of time off from events, and I'm happy with how much I was able to get done in regards to leveling characters. I liked Hercules, but none of the characters are must-haves for me. I do hope they open land this time. I have a lot in storage now, and I'm going to have to add to that if they don't open up some space.



Don't get me wrong while I’m not excited about a new event I don’t have any problem with one starting and agree there was a decent amount of time between them. I just guess I would be more “excited“ if there was more than a week between the 7 day mini event that just ended and the new event that started. My issue being more with the *worthless* mini event, than I stupidly played to much of  that rewarded a worthless (at this point) comfy costume. Hopefully Auroras comfy costume will be beneficial to the Herc event, but not gonna count on it.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> No land this update, say something coming in future updates (my thought is they square off land area like they did to Tomorrowland)



At this point I’d be shocked if they ever add land.   I do like the idea of squaring off all the land though. That really made a big difference when they did it last time. Honestly, I kinda wish they would get rid of all the unopened landl


----------



## JamesGarvey

At least they finally came out and said the reason for it, along with things like dropping character audio, is that so much of the player base is using outdated devices that would otherwise struggle to run the app. Selfishly, I kinda wish they’d just tear the bandaid off and drop support for those devices but you can imagine the clutching of pearls (and lost revenue) from doing that.


----------



## supernova

Or players could just off their damn flip phones and come out of the Stone Age.  There is simply no excuse for outdated technology these days.


----------



## mikegood2

Is it just me, or does it seem like chests have been harder to find lately. In the last few days, I’ve found some chests hidden in areas I’ve never seen used before.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> Or players could just off their damn flip phones and come out of the Stone Age.  There is simply no excuse for outdated technology these days.



It doesn't even take THAT new of a phone to play. I've had mine for over three years now, and the game runs with no problem.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> It doesn't even take THAT new of a phone to play. I've had mine for over three years now, and the game runs with no problem.


Three years isn't bad at all.  I'm wondering just how archaic these devices are that a mobile game is going to crash it?


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> Three years isn't bad at all.  I'm wondering just how archaic these devices are that a mobile game is going to crash it?



I did have one phone the game wouldn't work on. My last phone died before I was ready to get a new one, so I went back to using an older one I had (it's why I missed the Frozen and Mulan events).  That phone would be at least seven years old now.


----------



## supernova

Only a six-second  welcome time on Meeko, which was nice.  Plus the 16 gems.  First up is a one-hour side quest.  This also opens a storyline task for Meeko with animation of Vanelope and comfy Pocahontas, but Meeko needs to be at Level 2.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Only a six-second  welcome time on Meeko, which was nice.  Plus the 16 gems.  First up is a one-hour side quest.  This also opens a storyline task for Meeko with animation of Vanelope and comfy Pocahontas, but Meeko needs to be at Level 2.



Good to know. I’m just need 2 more raspberries and then I can welcome Meeko. Now I just have to wait and see how long that takes. Could be today or it could be after the Hercules event starts.   

Did you get Pocahontas comfy costume? When you get that far, let us know knowing if we need it and If so, they better give us a way to finish collecting fabric for her Comfy outfit. My bigger concern is if they do, they will reset the fabric count for everyone who didn’t.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Good to know. I’m just need 2 more raspberries and then I can welcome Meeko. Now I just have to wait and see how long that takes. Could be today or it could be after the Hercules event starts.
> 
> Did you get Pocahontas comfy costume? When you get that far, let us know knowing if we need it and If so, they better give us a way to finish collecting fabric for her Comfy outfit. My bigger concern is if they do, they will reset the fabric count for everyone who didn’t.


At this point, I'm thinking it'll be placed into chests, much like the other costumes that were once available.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Anyone know a site or google doc that adds up enchantment token requirements? Looking to figure how much longer I’ll have to put up with these common tokens cluttering up bronze chests.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Anyone know a site or google doc that adds up enchantment token requirements? Looking to figure how much longer I’ll have to put up with these common tokens cluttering up bronze chests.



Could be wrong, but I don’t think there’s a limit on how many you can get when it comes to bronze chests? I’ve noticed that I get still get them for common items I maxed out long ago. At least that’s been the case more recently, don’t remember that being the case before?


----------



## JamesGarvey

The max total for collecting include all attractions enchantment levels. But character tasks will only drop for character needs and all the next available attraction level. After that, only chest and attractions will drop additional common tokens until hitting test max total.

For example, all the duck tales characters I have are maxed out and as a result would no longer drop common tokens. Then not long ago, I got the money bin from a chest. So at that point the Nephews resumed dropping common token until I reach enough for level 1 enchanting. After that, attraction and chests continued to drop #1 Dime tokens again until I hit 150. Enchantment requirements are:
lvl 1 - 10
lvl 2 - 20
lvl 3 - 30
lvl 4 - 40
lvl 5 - 50

Which add up to that same 150. I COULD (and likely will) add up all the levels I have remaining for each family of attractions but that sounds super tedious so I’m looking for shortcuts to avoid it.

I’m down to just Frozen, Coco, Star Wars, Lady & The Tramp, Onward and now Pocahontas common token chest drops. Though clearly those last 3 will be with me for a long whole to come.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> The max total for collecting include all attractions enchantment levels. But character tasks will only drop for character needs and all the next available attraction level. After that, only chest and attractions will drop additional common tokens until hitting test max total.
> 
> For example, all the duck tales characters I have are maxed out and as a result would no longer drop common tokens. Then not long ago, I got the money bin from a chest. So at that point the Nephews resumed dropping common token until I reach enough for level 1 enchanting. After that, attraction and chests continued to drop #1 Dime tokens again until I hit 150. Enchantment requirements are:
> lvl 1 - 10
> lvl 2 - 20
> lvl 3 - 30
> lvl 4 - 40
> lvl 5 - 50
> 
> Which add up to that same 150. I COULD (and likely will) add up all the levels I have remaining for each family of attractions but that sounds super tedious so I’m looking for shortcuts to avoid it.
> 
> I’m down to just Frozen, Coco, Star Wars, Lady & The Tramp, Onward and now Pocahontas common token chest drops. Though clearly those last 3 will be with me for a long whole to come.



Thanks, kinda forgot how that all works. Really wish they gave us an option to toggle on/off the buildings icon that shows the buildings that can be enhanced. I just find them to be annoying, especially when the enhancements are worthless if I’ve got all there characters maxed. What, if any, negative would there be to level all the buldings up, to get rid of them?


----------



## JamesGarvey

I think the only drawback would be using up depleting a portion of enhancement scrolls that might be better utilized elsewhere at a later time, depending on how many you had/spent


----------



## JamesGarvey

Patch notes are out:
https://www.facebook.com/notes/disn...ch-notes-update-41-hercules/1713447062155084/


----------



## supernova

Installed the update.  Nothing immediate to do and no obvious changes from what I can see.


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> Installed the update.  Nothing immediate to do and no obvious changes from what I can see.



Playing on my laptop, it feels like the icons along the bottom are bigger, including the quests taskbar that is now permanently up on the left.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Playing on my laptop, it feels like the icons along the bottom are bigger, including the quests taskbar that is now permanently up on the left.


I seldom close my taskbar, because even when I do, it seems to eventually pop open anyway.


----------



## Arundal

iPhone update ready!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got the update and a pop-up came up saying "here's a gift - hope you like the new update" ... And it is a weird old timey prisoner garb Mickey on a weird chair


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got the update and a pop-up came up saying "here's a gift - hope you like the new update" ... And it is a weird old timey prisoner garb Mickey on a weird chair
> View attachment 498565


Prison-garb Mickey in an electric chair.  Gonna be a fun update...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Prison-garb Mickey in an electric chair.  Gonna be a fun update...



I’m morbidly disappointed that it not animated! 

The most important think (for me) with any update is the size the Magic Kingdoms logo on the start/splash screen. A’m happy to report that it’s larger than usual and properly sized. Just woulda positioned it a little differently. Other than that the only thing I noticed that was different is that the quest window always shows now. Somewhat disappointed by that, but not a bid deal.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m morbidly disappointed that it not animated!


Certainly would have made for one hell of a tapper.


----------



## Osum

It has a name, but I still don’t know what it is. Or why it’s in that chair.


----------



## JamesGarvey

nuiMOs are line of Disney Japan plush toys. Likewise no idea about the chair.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> nuiMOs are line of Disney Japan plush toys. Likewise no idea about the chair.


The chair is featured in the new Pixar film, 'Finding nuiMO".


----------



## karly05

OK, I know "hate" is a strong word, but I really hate the Always Up Quest Pylon. I have only two things on it right now, and I'm playing on an iPad Mini (good sized screen) and I still feel like it is in my way!

Also, I wish there was a way to "store" quests and get them off the list. I have a Side Quest for Jack Sparrow that requires his Coat costume, which I do not have and have no plans of ever getting. The only reason I even have Jack is because I pulled him out of a reward chest some time ago. But this stupid Side Quest is now going to sit on my permanently visible Quest Pylon forever.


----------



## Arundal

karly05 said:


> OK, I know "hate" is a strong word, but I really hate the Always Up Quest Pylon. I have only two things on it right now, and I'm playing on an iPad Mini (good sized screen) and I still feel like it is in my way!
> 
> Also, I wish there was a way to "store" quests and get them off the list. I have a Side Quest for Jack Sparrow that requires his Coat costume, which I do not have and have no plans of ever getting. The only reason I even have Jack is because I pulled him out of a reward chest some time ago. But this stupid Side Quest is now going to sit on my permanently visible Quest Pylon forever.



yeap pretty much as you can no longer hide the quest bar


----------



## dnv211

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have used iTunes gift cards to buy the shop/character bundles during the events. It honestly depends on the event, but for Aladdin, I will definitely buy the bundle.
> 
> It will depend on you on which bundle to buy. Some I find worth it and others I do not. It also depends on how many gems I have available during the event.
> 
> I wouldn't purchase any of the bundles that they offer when an event is not going on. Those I don't find worth it.
> 
> Btw...Rockchalk!


can someone please tell me how to use the Itunes gift card on magic kingdoms game I also have a $10.00 gift card


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welcomed Phil

I am shocked, SHOCKED, that his first task is a "go look for ______" one


----------



## mshanson3121

What characters help with the quest (earning event money)?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Characters that earn EC are now marked in the home tab.


----------



## karly05

mshanson3121 said:


> What characters help with the quest (earning event money)?



Mickey
Goofy
Cinderella
Prince Charming (Cindy's)
Fairy Godmother
Tink
Woody
Buzz
Bo
Jessie
Hamm
Sarge
Doc
Dopey
(Those are the only two Dwarfs I have so not sure about the others)


----------



## JamesGarvey

Never punted as hard on a tapper event as this raven one. Every hour with no milestones AND they don’t drop EC.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Never punted as hard on a tapper event as this raven one. Every hour with no milestones AND they don’t drop EC.



Plus the leaderboard prizes aren't anything great either AND what you get if you are first is only marginally better than if you are ranked 1,000

On the plus side, the event is moving along ok so far - currently int first battle with Hades


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Never punted as hard on a tapper event as this raven one. Every hour with no milestones AND they don’t drop EC.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus the leaderboard prizes aren't anything great either AND what you get if you are first is only marginally better than if you are ranked 1,000
> 
> On the plus side, the event is moving along ok so far - currently int first battle with Hades



Also planned on punting but needed to build up my dice and lamp supply, so I set an hour timer during the day, collected those and did a quick search for ravens. Finished collecting what I wanted for the other two, so I’m just planning on ignoring ravens tomorrow and happily take my top 500 rewards. Seems kinda odd that ravens were hourly when the Pegasus clouds and most items are 4 or more.

Also feel like everything is moving along nicely and should finish my final Hades battle before going to bed. Hopefully it doesn’t lead into a shorter quest and is a longer one that can Go overnight.


----------



## mikegood2

How high are people planning on leveling there Hercules characters? I usually tend to level event characters to high, but didn’t level enough last event.

Just started leveling Ian to level 10 so figured it’s time to check my progress. 

*Hercules* 
*Phil* - 3 (ready for 4)
*Meg* - 3
*Pegasus* - 2

*Pocahontas
Meeko* - 4
*Pocahontas* - 7

*Onward* 
*Dad* - 9 (need 21 hats)
*Manticore* - 9

*Lady & the Tramp
Lady* - 8 (need 2 hats)

*Aladdin
Sultan* - 7


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I usually try to get my event Characters to at least level 5 or 6, that is usually enough for the final battles 

After the first battle with Hades Meg has a task she needs to be level 3 for, I am one item away for that


----------



## Renarr

There's another event task this week that requires both Phil and Meg to be level 4.  I've got Phil ready to level to 4, and Meg just leveled up to 3 last night.


----------



## Peachkins

I've also started the battle with Hades, glad to hear I don't seem to be behind. I just collect the ravens when I happen to be playing, I'm not going out of my way for them. I was a little concerned as I was delayed on getting the second building due to lack of event currency, but that doesn't seem to have slowed up anything. I really wish given the lack of land though that they would start making these buildings smaller. I had put things away to make way for the new, but the new stuff was still too big for the space I opened up.


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> There's another event task this week that requires both Phil and Meg to be level 4.  I've got Phil ready to level to 4, and Meg just leveled up to 3 last night.



Yep that’s the second (or third) quest after you complete the first Hades battle. It’s right after the Meg quest that requires her to be level *4 [correction it was level 3]* . My Phil is also ready for 4, but still have to wait an hour for him to finish a job.

*EDIT: *Corrected my previous comment about Meg level 4, it was actually level 3. So sadly, I probably won’t be able to do that start the quest they both need to be level 4  until tomorrow.


----------



## mara512

I need 6 more leaves and I can FINALLY welcome Meeko.   His tokens just wouldn’t drop for me not to mention only 3 characters collect leaves.  Pocahontas characters are going to take forever.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> I need 6 more leaves and I can FINALLY welcome Meeko.   His tokens just wouldn’t drop for me not to mention only 3 characters collect leaves.  Pocahontas characters are going to take forever.



Pretty much the same for me regarding Meeko’s tokens. They have been so slow. Still need 5 Raspberries and a number of leaves.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I need 6 more leaves and I can FINALLY welcome Meeko.   His tokens just wouldn’t drop for me not to mention only 3 characters collect leaves.  Pocahontas characters are going to take forever.


If you've been unnecessarily stockpiling elixirs all this time, then just buy the leaves.  So much quicker.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> If you've been unnecessarily stockpiling elixirs all this time, then just buy the leaves.  So much quicker.


That is my plan once I get the rest of the Raspberries which have been so hard for me to get drops from.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Yep that’s the second (or third) quest after you complete the first Hades battle. It’s right after the Meg quest that requires her to be level *4 [correction it was level 3]* . My Phil is also ready for 4, but still have to wait an hour for him to finish a job.
> 
> *EDIT: *Corrected my previous comment about Meg level 4, it was actually level 3. So sadly, I probably won’t be able to do that start the quest they both need to be level 4  until tomorrow.



I got Phil to 4 then realized need to get Meg to level 4 as well.   Once challenge I am finding is there are only a couple of characters that can work on her ear hats at this point and Mickey is one of them but his task for this is the same task for the cop sunglasses for the centaur from Onward so that conflict is making things slow going getting those ear hats for Meg


----------



## supernova

Finally started the level 4 joint task..


----------



## Renarr

I'm ready to start that task, but had Phil doing other things while I waited to get the Vases to level Meg.  I'll run their joint task overnight.

Hey, so first full event here, and I have no idea how much of this event currency stuff we're going to need, but I'm figuring the goal right now is to just keep stacking.  I'm at 7,635 right now; is that a good total?

Phil will be ready to go to level 5 prior to the next character unlock, but I know I don't need him to before then.  Is it better to hold off until it's asked for, or is it okay to preload something like that?  He should be ready to send tomorrow evening sometime.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Phil will be ready to go to level 5 prior to the next character unlock, but I know I don't need him to before then.  Is it better to hold off until it's asked for, or is it okay to preload something like that?  He should be ready to send tomorrow evening sometime.


One benefit to leaving a character ready to level up is that it eliminates a possible overlap for a future character's tokens.


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> One benefit to leaving a character ready to level up is that it eliminates a possible overlap for a future character's tokens.



Yup, I was thinking about that, and most of my characters are ready for that.

But for the purposes of the event, I was wondering with Phil specifically whether it would be worth getting him a head start on his Level 6 tokens while there weren't any conflicts with future characters, rather than risk it later.  Although if it delays my ability to welcome Pain, I guess I could see that being worse potentially.

Although it's hard to tell what our needs are going to be in terms of the Muses' Vases.


----------



## supernova

Just sent Grumpy out on his 24-hour task, which I would imagine would have to be the final task in this pointless Snow White side storyline.  If not everyone has him, it would be silly to not have the side storyline end here.  But then, we ARE talking about the dimwitted interns over at Gameloft, so...


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> Hey, so first full event here, and I have no idea how much of this event currency stuff we're going to need, but I'm figuring the goal right now is to just keep stacking.  I'm at 7,635 right now; is that a good total?



For your first event it looks like you’ve got a really good understanding of how events work. Your EC isn‘t bad at all, mine at 9K for comparison, but it’s really hard to gage what characters and attractions will cost as the event progresses (usually increase rapidly) and with EC to gem conversation when the event ends (2K EC = 1 gem) it never hurts to have a surplus. If you want to know what stuff will cost later Reddit, FB or the DMK wiki page usually will post costs in advance (haven’t looked if they did). Also, while events are fairly consistent in structure, the developer like to mess around with how things work or costs from event to event, so we never the know what surprises they may have in store for us.



Renarr said:


> Phil will be ready to go to level 5 prior to the next character unlock, but I know I don't need him to before then.  Is it better to hold off until it's asked for, or is it okay to preload something like that?  He should be ready to send tomorrow evening sometime.



I would definitely wait for now, unless you have a large surplus of Vases. One thing I don’t like about this event is we can only get 5 every 4 hours, so most players will average 20-25 vases a day. Phil will cost you 40 vases to level to 5, which is roughly 2 days worth of vase collecting. As long as you haven’t hit a wall and still have main quests leave yourself a little wiggle room. That said, as long as we still have close to 4 days until the next character(s) are available, I never like to have all the characters ready to level. I almost always like to have at least one character, usually the lowest level one, that I can collect for. When your a day, or later on 2 days away from the next characters, you want to focus on having everyone ready to level. Like @supernova said, if they are ready to level, you don’t have to worry about items overlapping.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Just sent Grumpy out on his 24-hour task, which I would imagine would have to be the final task in this pointless Snow White side storyline.  If not everyone has him, it would be silly to not have the side storyline end here.  But then, we ARE talking about the dimwitted interns over at Gameloft, so...



Is that after the 3 missions “the end”. If so, thanks for the heads up. Accidentally sent one of those 3 ended characters out on a longer mission, so I’m a little farther behind than I’d like to be. Think they will be done in 3 hours.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Is that after the 3 missions “the end”. If so, thanks for the heads up. Accidentally sent one of those 3 ended characters out on a longer mission, so I’m a little farther behind than I’d like to be. Think they will be done in 3 hours.


Yes, after sending out the three dwarfs (had just sent Dopey out on his 12-hour mission yesterday so I had to wait until this morning to send him to finish his 1/3 share), then you get a Grumpy task for 24-hours.  Light at the end of the tunnel, I hope.


----------



## McCoy

After the 8-hour level 4 joint task, comes the 'Welcome Pain' prompt. I have the three characters at 4, 4, and 3 (Pegasus), and right now I don't currently plan on leveling them up before the two new characters are unlocked. By my math, if I collect vases every single four-hour period until then, I'll be maxed out right about the time the new characters unlock.  But I sleep, so that won't happen, so I'll just let them build up and be ready to level everyone up after seeing the requirements to welcome Pain (and inevitably have to nearly immediately level up to 2).


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> If you've been unnecessarily stockpiling elixirs all this time, then just buy the leaves.  So much quicker.


Thank you.  For some reason that never occurred to me.  That will be much quicker.


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Thank you.  For some reason that never occurred to me.  That will be much quicker.



And if I remember correctly they’re only 75 elixir each?

I’d like to say I got Meeko to level 4 and Pocahontas to level 7 do to my incredible skill and playing ability, or even luck, but no it’s because I played to ”win”.   I focused on collecting the main two items and bought whatever leaves I needed to.

Honestly, it’s been so long since we’ve been able to buy an attraction from Merlin I think best use of elixir is buying pieces for characters. Love characters that allow it, and it’s become a big strategy for me to level those character.  I usually collect enough of 1 item then buy whatever I need for the other. Works really well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welp, hit the time wall with about 3 days to go - so time to crank EC and those cases I guess ... Depending on timing might level up some characters more (at 4, 4, and 3) but want to avoid the item overlap.  Usually characters need to be at level 5 for the final boss battle so might up them to that if I feel plenty of time but we shall see


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Just sent Grumpy out on his 24-hour task, which I would imagine would have to be the final task in this pointless Snow White side storyline.  If not everyone has him, it would be silly to not have the side storyline end here.  But then, we ARE talking about the dimwitted interns over at Gameloft, so...


I'm sad that they got rid of the extra graphics surrounding grumpy. I guess they didn't want to remind people just how super awesome he really was and what a joy it was to collect him.



mikegood2 said:


> Honestly, it’s been so long since we’ve been able to buy an attraction from Merlin I think best use of elixir is buying pieces for characters. Love characters that allow it, and it’s become a big strategy for me to level those character.  I usually collect enough of 1 item then buy whatever I need for the other. Works really well.


Even then, most of the attractions are not worth buying from the merlin shop. They don't do much for you. Jumping Jellyfish at least gives trophies. Toy Story Mania, Carousel of Progress, Golden Zephyr.  No benefit to buying them.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I'm sad that they got rid of the extra graphics surrounding grumpy. I guess they didn't want to remind people just how super awesome he really was and what a joy it was to collect him.


Part of the joy of owning Grumpy is sending him out on a 24-hour task and then forgetting you did so a day later.


----------



## Arundal

I can’t beg, buy or borrow one last Raspberry so I can finish Meeko. My drops have been horrible.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I can’t beg, buy or borrow one last Raspberry so I can finish Meeko. My drops have been horrible.


It does seems that drop rates have been intentionally scaled back to slow game play progress.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> It does seems that drop rates have been intentionally scaled back to slow game play progress.



I have to laugh because the jokes on me, another round of quests and no Raspberries, then I noted that on the Trophy mini event, they expect you to get Statue Palace to Level 1 to get a Trophy. I have not even seen tokens for Enchanting the buildings and I sure to hell an not going to buy any. They must think we are fools.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Welp, hit the time wall with about 3 days to go - so time to crank EC and those cases I guess ... Depending on timing might level up some characters more (at 4, 4, and 3) but want to avoid the item overlap.  Usually characters need to be at level 5 for the final boss battle so might up them to that if I feel plenty of time but we shall see



Also at 4/3/3 and typically would consider leveling everyone up one more before the next character, but probably won’t this time. The 5 Pegasus clouds every 4 hours sucks and is really gonna slow down leveling characters more than getting there items will.




Quellman said:


> Even then, most of the attractions are not worth buying from the merlin shop. They don't do much for you. Jumping Jellyfish at least gives trophies. Toy Story Mania, Carousel of Progress, Golden Zephyr.  No benefit to buying them.



For the most part I agree with you, but at the time they had them, I usually had a surplus of elixir so figured why not.



supernova said:


> It does seems that drop rates have been intentionally scaled back to slow game play progress.



Agree! It also seems like rarely level does not match up with drop rates for items most of the time.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I have to laugh because the jokes on me, another round of quests and no Raspberries, then I noted that on the Trophy mini event, they expect you to get Statue Palace to Level 1 to get a Trophy. I have not even seen tokens for Enchanting the buildings and I sure to hell an not going to buy any. They must think we are fools.


Same thing happened with me and the Lady & the Tramp tokens for enchanting the buildings.  Took forever beyond the event to finally start getting a few.  I'm with you... if they think I'm buying a bundle to enchant a building, they're insane.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Same thing happened with me and the Lady & the Tramp tokens for enchanting the buildings.  Took forever beyond the event to finally start getting a few.  I'm with you... if they think I'm buying a bundle to enchant a building, they're insane.



Trying to think if there’s been a worse addition to the game than building enhancements? Like you said, it’s just a way for them to try and get players to buy bundles and they can’t even do that right. Do they honestly do anything that benefits players? Sure each level gives you access to more items, but those items woulda been with those buildings  before they introduced building enhancements. Just an annoying and worthless feature that could have been useful if done properly.

Closest bad additions I can think of is adding 2 new lands and still not having 1/2 of them accessible 2 years (?) later. Another would be Grumpy and the convoluted process, aka spending gems and/or cash, required to get him. But remember he would be a very special character that would help with future additions/events. They obviously forgot that, because my Grumpy has been in storage for a very long time until this event began.


----------



## jeremy1002

What characters drop gold trophies?


----------



## Renarr

jeremy1002 said:


> What characters drop gold trophies?



Snow White characters (and attractions)
Pocahontas (with Comfy and Dressing Room at level 1)
Mickey
Goofy
Hamm
Phil
Woody
EVE (at Level 10)
Megara (with the Statue Garden at level 1)
Pluto
Rex
Panic (with the Statue Garden at level 1, for future trophy events)


----------



## Renarr

Gold Trophy event is going better than expected, considering I have a lot of folks doing non-trophy tasks at the moment.  Still somehow sitting in a top 400 position. which would give me just enough Common Blueprints to do the first level enchantment on something.  Haven't figured out what yet.

It looked like I had time to make a little bit of story progress, so I went for it, knowing top ten in gold trophies without any Snow White characters wasn't going to happen.  Welcomed Drizella; brought Daisy Duck to level 4; Elizabeth Swann, Will Turner, and Fairy Godmother all made it to 3.  A couple of these were happening before I finished the event storyline that I could do so far, when I realized I could have these characters doing something without a token conflict for the week.  After reading the Reddit threads, I decided to gamble on Phil leveling also, and it looks like he's on track to be ready to go to Level 6 right around the time I can welcome Pain, so it might have worked here.  I'd probably be short the Vases to level Phil there (you need 50) and to welcome Pain at that time, though, but I think I'll have time to build back up.

Looks like I'll be sitting on right around 17,500 EC or so by the time Pain unlocks tomorrow.


----------



## Quellman

Wow. Talk about terrible token tasks. I took a chance to guess what tasks would be for Pain. Imagine my surprise when like none of them turned out to be useful. In fact very few legacy characters provide a token drop.  And the horse needs to be level 4. Wow.  Ouch.


----------



## Peachkins

I really wish they would spread the token collections out more among the characters. Woody is now collecting for at least three characters in my game, meanwhile there are dozens of other permanent content characters doing nothing.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Wow. Talk about terrible token tasks. I took a chance to guess what tasks would be for Pain. Imagine my surprise when like none of them turned out to be useful. In fact very few legacy characters provide a token drop.  And the horse needs to be level 4. Wow.  Ouch.



I guessed right on 2 of his Pains hats but that was it. My horse is ready to level to 4, kinda wish I leveled him a day or two ago, but not worth leveling now. While the 4 hour joint hat job for Pain would be nice, it’s not worth it until I welcoming Pain. Better off those 2 for Megs 6h Pain hat and Pegasus 6h Panic job.



Peachkins said:


> I really wish they would spread the token collections out more among the characters. Woody is now collecting for at least three characters in my game, meanwhile there are dozens of other permanent content characters doing nothing.



Agree! It feels like they’ve gotten worse and worse dispensing jobs to different characters. That said, I’ve probably said that for every event.


----------



## Renarr

Quellman said:


> Wow. Talk about terrible token tasks. I took a chance to guess what tasks would be for Pain. Imagine my surprise when like none of them turned out to be useful. In fact very few legacy characters provide a token drop.  And the horse needs to be level 4. Wow.  Ouch.



I didn't anticipate Pegasus needing to be 4, and mine's still at 2, ready to go to 3.  Probably will level him to 3 here, since I missed a lot of time today and won't be able to welcome Pain until the morning at the earliest.  It also looks like the first mission that requires either Phil or Meg to be at level 5 is still a couple of days away for me, and since Phil is already at 5, and Meg is ready, it won't be too big an issue to spend the common tokens here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just welcomed Pain.  He has a 5 minute task followed by a 4 hour task (still only level one needed)

Also kicked off a 2 part task for Phil and Meg, they are currently doing other tasks so not sure the details yet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Raven event started 7 Ravens ever 2 hours

Good news is very little difference between the first two reward levels so just stay in top 500 and be fine (enough tokens to level up an attraction and several radiant chests)


----------



## mikegood2

For anyone doing the recruiting 6 Nymphs quest, how is it going for you? Has been really messed up for me. Started last night and had 6 shoes before I got my first lighting bolt. Actually think I started 0/10 for lightning bolts and then went 6/7. Have recruited 4/6 Nymphs and now have all the lightning bolts, but don’t have any shoes. Should have 2 more in 4 hours and will probably buy the remaining two, only 8 gems, so I can get it done tonight. Anyone know what’s next.


----------



## Renarr

Today was busy, and I lost a six hour chunk of the day.  I've recruited 3/6 nymphs, need 5 shoes and 1 more bolt to complete the quest.  I've read that we need Meg at level 5 for the next quest, so I've got her leveling right now.  Losing the time also means I'm further away from getting Pain to level 2 than I would like.


----------



## Peachkins

I was hoping to level up Pain quickly as I think he helps with the nymph items, but that's not going well. Collected all day, and could only get two of the three ear hats I still need. Only have two nymphs. Lightning bolts have been impossible to come by, while I've been maxed out with the shoes since earlier this afternoon.


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> Today was busy, and I lost a six hour chunk of the day.  I've recruited 3/6 nymphs, need 5 shoes and 1 more bolt to complete the quest.  I've read that we need Meg at level 5 for the next quest, so I've got her leveling right now.  Losing the time also means I'm further away from getting Pain to level 2 than I would like.



Yep, Meg has a 4 hour quest that she needs to be level 5 for. Surprised you don’t have that quest, you might want to double check, because I got mine at the same time I got the Nymph quest. Or maybe Pain needs to be level 2, mine is, before you get access to it? 
Will finish , before I go bed. Wanted to get a few lightning bolts first, just incase leveling her created a job conflict.



Peachkins said:


> I was hoping to level up Pain quickly as I think he helps with the nymph items, but that's not going well. Collected all day, and could only get two of the three ear hats I still need. Only have two nymphs. Lightning bolts have been impossible to come by, while I've been maxed out with the shoes since earlier this afternoon.



Yeah, lightning bolts are rare items, my  I’m convinced they mess around with items drop rates throughout an event. Like I said earlier, your luck can change quickly. I started 0/11 (?) and have gone 7/8 or 7/9 since then.

Also, looks like we will have the Nymphs again, so try to stock up a few extra boots/LB before collecting your last one.


----------



## JamesGarvey

At 5 of 6 nymphs, need to level Pain to 3 for his next task. Gonna try to replenish tokens on the last nymph because based on the task list, I agree we’re gonna have to do this again later.


----------



## Arundal

Also currently at 5 of 6 Nymphs and waiting for a couple more tokens from Sandals and lightening before completing that quest, it has really been slow getting hats for leveling Pain, I am still at level 1 on him and still need two more hats but all in good time. Everyone else ready for level 5.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, Meg has a 4 hour quest that she needs to be level 5 for. Surprised you don’t have that quest, you might want to double check, because I got mine at the same time I got the Nymph quest. Or maybe Pain needs to be level 2, mine is, before you get access to it?



The funny thing is I was so focused on those nymphs and I knew she wasn't level 5 yet, I hadn't bothered to check what level that quest was.  I've been short of Pain hats for leveling (he's still at Level 1), so Meg's been running her 6 hour task for that pretty much non-stop.

Interestingly enough, I've been super lucky with the Hercules tokens, so I only need two more to enchant one of the buildings even though I haven't bought one of the bundles, and that Statue Garden is looking decently tempting.  (I'm in decent shape with the current tapper event for getting the 10 Hercules tokens also, but won't have the common blueprints to do a second building.)  I saw that there's some extra tasks that Meg can do once that happens.  Having Pegasus and not Panic is pushing me more that direction, also, as Pegasus should be able to help enough with Hercules, I think.... but I might just see how brutal Herc's requirements are on Friday first.


----------



## supernova

Every time I finish another required task, I keep expecting to hit the Hercules time wall.  Nothing yet...


----------



## Quellman

I finally got hat tokens to take that minion guy to level 2.  I am collecting excess lightning and shoes to be ready when that collector task comes about again.


----------



## karly05

Thanks for the heads up - I need to get back on collecting Meg ears to get her to Level 5.

The ear hats for Pain are - yeah - a PAIN! Took me forever to get him to Level 2. Now I'm almost done with his potions for Level 3 but have ZERO ears for him.

3/6 on the Nymphs. I'm thrilled with how well I'm doing on the Crows, though - I'm about #76 on my Leaderboard.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am finding the 4 hours between Pegasus clouds really frustrating.  It is slowing me way down.


----------



## Renarr

Good progress today on the nymphs.  I've got one extra lightning bolt ready, but short one pair of shoes.  Like @Quellman, I'm going to be trying to stock up on a few more since I have the time.

One hat away from bringing Pain to level 2.

Comfortably in the top 500 on the leaderboard for the crows, but even a sleepless run wouldn't get me inside the top 50 (mostly because not too many of them are sleeping much either).


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I am finding the 4 hours between Pegasus clouds really frustrating.  It is slowing me way down.



Same for me.  I can't play all the time, and I sometimes forget about them altogether, so this is going to be a tough event for me.  I'm doing well so far, but I only have 5 vases at the moment.


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> I am finding the 4 hours between Pegasus clouds really frustrating.  It is slowing me way down.





mmmears said:


> Same for me.  I can't play all the time, and I sometimes forget about them altogether, so this is going to be a tough event for me.  I'm doing well so far, but I only have 5 vases at the moment.



Also finding it frustrating and think every 2 hours would have been ideal. Something about every 4 hours makes it harder to remember. That’s why I decided to set a timer for it. Allows me to get in 5 sets of collecting in a day and that’s *still only* 25 clouds most days. Just missing one or two 4 hour windows by a half hour cuts it to 4 collections a day and miss one by a few hours you looking at only 3.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Also finding it frustrating and think every 2 hours would have been ideal. Something about every 4 hours makes it harder to remember. That’s why I decided to set a timer for it. Allows me to get in 5 sets of collecting in a day and that’s *still only* 25 clouds most days. Just missing one or two 4 hour windows by a half hour cuts it to 4 collections a day and miss one by a few hours you looking at only 3.



Yeah, I'm not willing to set a timer and let this game take over my life.  I'm sure it makes all the difference, but I'd rather not finish the event than make this game my priority.  I've always been a casual player, but this 4 hour thing makes it hard.  If I click on the game 3.5 hours in, there's no chance I will click again in 30 mins.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Yeah, I'm not willing to set a timer and let this game take over my life.  I'm sure it makes all the difference, but I'd rather not finish the event than make this game my priority.  I've always been a casual player, but this 4 hour thing makes it hard.  If I click on the game 3.5 hours in, there's no chance I will click again in 30 mins.



Should have prefaced that I just set the timers during the day (2 or 4 hours ones) and never overnight. Generally agree with your sentiment, but actually find that I log in less with the timers, because only time I think about logging in is when it goes off. Otherwise I find that I actually log in more And at the wrong times when I don’t set them.


----------



## mmmears

After Panic's quest, I hit the timewall "welcome Hercules" so I guess I have time to work on getting those clouds/vases before the next section.  I was very lucky with the lightening bolts and shoes this weekend (started with none, but got what I needed in a couple of days.


----------



## Seabase Alpha 22

mmmears said:


> Yeah, I'm not willing to set a timer and let this game take over my life.  I'm sure it makes all the difference, but I'd rather not finish the event than make this game my priority.  I've always been a casual player, but this 4 hour thing makes it hard.  If I click on the game 3.5 hours in, there's no chance I will click again in 30 mins.



I am not willing to set a timer for this game either.   I have been playing since the very beginning and after 4 years, it's just not that crucial to me to get some of these things.  The mini events in particular.  It has to be something really good to win for me to even try a little bit for those.


----------



## Arundal

Seabase Alpha 22 said:


> I am not willing to set a timer for this game either.   I have been playing since the very beginning and after 4 years, it's just not that crucial to me to get some of these things.  The mini events in particular.  It has to be something really good to win for me to even try a little bit for those.


For the most part, they have stopped putting stuff in the mini games for people who have been playing a long time. I am not about to answer to a timer for the game.


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> For the most part, they have stopped putting stuff in the mini games for people who have been playing a long time. I am not about to answer to a timer for the game.


I'm missing some gold trophys from recent events because I can't seem to get on a good leaderboard anymore.  Any tips?   

But I agree, the only mini events worth a lick are ones where you can get some enchantment tokens for the current event.  I'm not sure which attraction to enchant, so I'll wait to Hercules unlocks to see if the Zeus temple will be the best bet or not.


----------



## Seabase Alpha 22

Quellman said:


> I'm missing some gold trophys from recent events because I can't seem to get on a good leaderboard anymore.  Any tips?
> 
> But I agree, the only mini events worth a lick are ones where you can get some enchantment tokens for the current event.  I'm not sure which attraction to enchant, so I'll wait to Hercules unlocks to see if the Zeus temple will be the best bet or not.



As a long time player, the only advice I can give is don't start any of the mini events right away.  That gives you a better chance at being on a less competitive leader board.   I only have a handful of trophy's because I was always ready right when the event was gonna start and then got on boards that were super competitive.   I usually wait at least an hour after it starts to start collecting things for mini events.


----------



## Arundal

Seabase Alpha 22 said:


> As a long time player, the only advice I can give is don't start any of the mini events right away.  That gives you a better chance at being on a less competitive leader board.   I only have a handful of trophy's because I was always ready right when the event was gonna start and then got on boards that were super competitive.   I usually wait at least an hour after it starts to start collecting things for mini events.


I would agree with not starting Mini events right away to try for a not to competitive leader board. I have not gotten the last few gold trophies because all the boards seem to competitive and I won’t set timers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

took me forever to get enough pots to get Phil up to level 5 that was needed for his next task.  40 of those things for a level up when you can only get 5 every 4 hours seems like a bit much.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know how high we need to level up the characters we have now for them to be useful in the rest of the event?

I have both Meg and Phil at L5 and I have Pain at L3 (ready for 4).  Pegasus is at 3 and Panic at 2.


----------



## Seabase Alpha 22

TheMaxRebo said:


> took me forever to get enough pots to get Phil up to level 5 that was needed for his next task.  40 of those things for a level up when you can only get 5 every 4 hours seems like a bit much.



I am also finding the every 4 hours a bit much this event.  I’ve gemmed a couple times to get enough pots to level Phil and Meg.   Other than that, it’s been a fairly easy event IMO.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> Also finding it frustrating and think every 2 hours would have been ideal. Something about every 4 hours makes it harder to remember. That’s why I decided to set a timer for it. Allows me to get in 5 sets of collecting in a day and that’s *still only* 25 clouds most days. Just missing one or two 4 hour windows by a half hour cuts it to 4 collections a day and miss one by a few hours you looking at only 3.


We just lost a family member, so this feels trivial at best.  But I have never set a timer.  It makes sense, but I never felt a need until these stupid clouds.  Am I wrong in thinking that they used to let us rack up in these common tokens during events?  They are still a ridiculous collect item even after, and now it just seems awful.


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> We just lost a family member, so this feels trivial at best.  But I have never set a timer.  It makes sense, but I never felt a need until these stupid clouds.  Am I wrong in thinking that they used to let us rack up in these common tokens during events?  They are still a ridiculous collect item even after, and now it just seems awful.



Sorry about your loss of a family member! 

Your not wrong about the tokens, they use to be far more generous with the them past events. Seems like the last few events the been getting stingier and stingier with them. Guess they’re experiencing with ways to try Nd get us to spend real Money in the game.

As far as timers go, I understand when people say they don’t because it feels like it’s controlling there life, but it works for me with some events. Not sure about anyone else, but I‘ve got an uncanny ability of logging in the game and the character/item I was planning on collecting for had under 10 minutes left and then forget to collect when it ready. So the timer actually saves me time and more importantly frustration. Also, if I’m in the middle of something when it goes off it’s not a big deal and I’ll get to the game whenever time allows.

Also agree with others when in comes to mini event rewards not being worth the extra effort. I was annoyed when they first started doing that, but actually happy that they do now.


----------



## mikegood2

Seabase Alpha 22 said:


> As a long time player, the only advice I can give is don't start any of the mini events right away.  That gives you a better chance at being on a less competitive leader board.   I only have a handful of trophy's because I was always ready right when the event was gonna start and then got on boards that were super competitive.   I usually wait at least an hour after it starts to start collecting things for mini events.



Another trick that I use to do all the time was start collecting for a mini event right away *BUT* switch to airport mode before collecting my first item. Then I‘d put my device in airport mode before I’d log in every time or until I forget. I’d usually make it until the next morning, so I could get my daily reset. The advantage to this is the game won’t put you in a leaderboard until it makes that first internet connection *but* it remembers all of the items you’ve already collected and should give you a nice lead in your lederboard.  



mmmears said:


> Anyone know how high we need to level up the characters we have now for them to be useful in the rest of the event?
> 
> I have both Meg and Phil at L5 and I have Pain at L3 (ready for 4).  Pegasus is at 3 and Panic at 2.



Haven't come across anything saying what we need to be at. Based on how stingy they’ve been with vases, it’s wouldn't surprise me if they need to be a little higher. Had my characters at the same levels as you, but leveled my Pegasus to 4 and panic to 3 tonight. Now I’m just gonna focus on trying to get my characters ready to the next level and collect as many vases as possible before Hercule. Hopefully I do t regret my decision to level those two up tonight.


----------



## Quellman

Seabase Alpha 22 said:


> As a long time player, the only advice I can give is don't start any of the mini events right away. That gives you a better chance at being on a less competitive leader board. I only have a handful of trophy's because I was always ready right when the event was gonna start and then got on boards that were super competitive.





Arundal said:


> I would agree with not starting Mini events right away to try for a not to competitive leader board. I have not gotten the last few gold trophies because all the boards seem to competitive and I won’t set timers.





mikegood2 said:


> Another trick that I use to do all the time was start collecting for a mini event right away *BUT* switch to airport mode before collecting my first item. Then I‘d put my device in airport mode before I’d log in every time or until I forget. I’d usually make it until the next morning, so I could get my daily reset. The advantage to this is the game won’t put you in a leaderboard until it makes that first internet connection *but* it remembers all of the items you’ve already collected and should give you a nice lead in your lederboard.


Maybe I need to vary my time.  I log in get my award and then spend a lot of time in airplane mode.  When I do join up, its like place number 300.  Maybe I should avoid logging in close to the start time of the event.  Don't really know.  It's been a while since I've been on a non-compete board.


----------



## Seabase Alpha 22

mikegood2 said:


> Another trick that I use to do all the time was start collecting for a mini event right away *BUT* switch to airport mode before collecting my first item. Then I‘d put my device in airport mode before I’d log in every time or until I forget. I’d usually make it until the next morning, so I could get my daily reset. The advantage to this is the game won’t put you in a leaderboard until it makes that first internet connection *but* it remembers all of the items you’ve already collected and should give you a nice lead in your lederboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't come across anything saying what we need to be at. Based on how stingy they’ve been with vases, it’s wouldn't surprise me if they need to be a little higher. Had my characters at the same levels as you, but leveled my Pegasus to 4 and panic to 3 tonight. Now I’m just gonna focus on trying to get my characters ready to the next level and collect as many vases as possible before Hercule. Hopefully I do t regret my decision to level those two up tonight.




Wow, that is a fantastic tip that I never thought of.   Thanks!  I am going to try that for the mini event that starts on the 21st.


----------



## McCoy

I don't believe that technique works anymore.  Starting a few months ago, it seems you are added to a group as soon as you access the mini-event, not when you make your first collection while online.  The only way now to be put into a later group is to either not login at all or only play in airplane mode starting right before the mini-event even begins.


----------



## mmmears

Why can't it show which characters collect trophies?  Can someone remind me which ones other than the Hercules and Snow White ones that I should send out today?



mikegood2 said:


> Haven't come across anything saying what we need to be at. Based on how stingy they’ve been with vases, it’s wouldn't surprise me if they need to be a little higher. Had my characters at the same levels as you, but leveled my Pegasus to 4 and panic to 3 tonight. Now I’m just gonna focus on trying to get my characters ready to the next level and collect as many vases as possible before Hercule. Hopefully I do t regret my decision to level those two up tonight.



Thanks for sharing.  I'm still working on collective vases, but I agree that those 2 look really low at 3 and 2.


----------



## Peachkins

I needed one ear hat for Pain last night to level him to 3, and I'm still short one after two more collections. These ears are driving me crazy. 

Another trophy event just started. I noticed that the blueprints they're giving as prizes aren't even the ones we need to enchant the Hercules attractions. They're pretty much useless to me. Even less incentive to participate.


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> Why can't it show which characters collect trophies?  Can someone remind me which ones other than the Hercules and Snow White ones that I should send out today?



It's the same character list as last time:

Snow White characters (and attractions)
Pocahontas (with Comfy and Dressing Room at level 1)
Mickey
Goofy
Hamm
Phil
Woody
EVE (at Level 10)
Megara (with the Statue Garden at level 1)
Pluto
Rex
Panic (with the Statue Garden at level 1)


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> It's the same character list as last time:
> 
> Snow White characters (and attractions)
> Pocahontas (with Comfy and Dressing Room at level 1)
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Hamm
> Phil
> Woody
> EVE (at Level 10)
> Megara (with the Statue Garden at level 1)
> Pluto
> Rex
> Panic (with the Statue Garden at level 1)



And just as a note, in game list included in the new list of characters and buildings involve in these mini events, Trophies is under Balance Changes.


----------



## Quellman

McCoy said:


> I don't believe that technique works anymore.  Starting a few months ago, it seems you are added to a group as soon as you access the mini-event, not when you make your first collection while online.  The only way now to be put into a later group is to either not login at all or only play in airplane mode starting right before the mini-event even begins.


This seems reasonable. and somewhat expected. I mean you would need to log in to trigger then event first. I guess I'll need to do my research on the next event.  I'll airplane mode before the event begins and then see if anything spawns.  Too late for the gold trophys for me.


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> I don't believe that technique works anymore.  Starting a few months ago, it seems you are added to a group as soon as you access the mini-event, not when you make your first collection while online.  The only way now to be put into a later group is to either not login at all or only play in airplane mode starting right before the mini-event even begins.





Quellman said:


> This seems reasonable. and somewhat expected. I mean you would need to log in to trigger then event first. I guess I'll need to do my research on the next event.  I'll airplane mode before the event begins and then see if anything spawns.  Too late for the gold trophys for me.



Good to know. With the uninspiring rewards they’ve been giving for awhile now, I haven’t had a need, or desire, to try that technique again.


----------



## McCoy

Quellman said:


> This seems reasonable. and somewhat expected. I mean you would need to log in to trigger then event first. I guess I'll need to do my research on the next event.  I'll airplane mode before the event begins and then see if anything spawns.  Too late for the gold trophys for me.


It doesn't start until you play online.  So, the benefit of airplane mode now is to hold off when you actually start the event, and get placed into a later, hopefully easier group.  But, you can play in the meantime in airplane mode and start all the tasks and then play online until the time you are ready to start the event and have a collection right away.


----------



## McCoy

mikegood2 said:


> Good to know. With the uninspiring rewards they’ve been giving for awhile now, I haven’t had a need, or desire, to try that technique again.


I hear you, I do the airplane mode for mini-events just until the evening the day they start to hopefully get a better group, and there isn't much gameplay loss to playing online through the afternoon other than maybe a video after a parade for happiness.


----------



## mikegood2

Well to my pleasant surprise I just realized that I‘ve got enough Hercules tokens from the last mini event to enhance an attraction! Zeus’ Temple, that will give Hercules ear Hats, is probably the best one to enhance first, right?

Also reminders me of the complete incompetence from the game developers with the implementation of building enhancements. Can anyone explain why a building has to be completely empty and why it takes 4 hours for the 1st enhancement to be completed? Should be able to do it at any time and apply it instantaneously. Now I’ve got to wait 2 hours for a job to get done, make sure I don’t send any Hercules characters out on other jobs until that’s happens and then wait 4 hours for the enhancement to happen.


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> It's the same character list as last time:
> 
> Snow White characters (and attractions)
> Pocahontas (with Comfy and Dressing Room at level 1)
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Hamm
> Phil
> Woody
> EVE (at Level 10)
> Megara (with the Statue Garden at level 1)
> Pluto
> Rex
> Panic (with the Statue Garden at level 1)



Thank you so much.  I was missing Rex and Eve so this was really helpful.



Arundal said:


> And just as a note, in game list included in the new list of characters and buildings involve in these mini events, Trophies is under Balance Changes.



I read it there, but didn't see all of the characters listed, just the new ones.  Luckily now I have a more complete list.


----------



## mmmears

In other news, I have needed ONE set of Lady's ears to move her to Level 10.  It's been 4 days now and I still need one set of her ears.  I cannot believe that they aren't playing with this stuff based on where we are in the game. It honestly makes no difference, since I'll get them eventually (one would hope) and I'm in no real hurry, but it's still annoying.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> In other news, I have needed ONE set of Lady's ears to move her to Level 10.  It's been 4 days now and I still need one set of her ears.  I cannot believe that they aren't playing with this stuff based on where we are in the game. It honestly makes no difference, since I'll get them eventually (one would hope) and I'm in no real hurry, but it's still annoying.



Is *almost* congratulations the correct response to your post? 

I finished my Onward characters last week and *slowly* trying to finish my level 9 Lady. The funny thing is the Sultan, who I won from those Aladdin chests last month will be finished well before my Lady is. Should be leveling the Sultan to 9 tonight.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Is *almost* congratulations the correct response to your post?
> 
> I finished my Onward characters last week and *slowly* trying to finish my level 9 Lady. The funny thing is the Sultan, who I won from those Aladdin chests last month will be finished well before my Lady is. Should be leveling the Sultan to 9 tonight.



Wow!  I still have 2 Onward characters to go, and Dad is only at L8 right now, so it will be a while.  I'm impressed.   Lady is going to take forever I guess.  Luckily it's not interfering with anything else I need. Meeko and Pocahontas are slow going, but maybe that's because I didn't buy the annoying little dog.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Wow!  I still have 2 Onward characters to go, and Dad is only at L8 right now, so it will be a while.  I'm impressed.   Lady is going to take forever I guess.  Luckily it's not interfering with anything else I need. Meeko and Pocahontas are slow going, but maybe that's because I didn't buy the annoying little dog.



Yeah, I didn’t buy the dog either. Surprisingly, I’ve had really good drops (hope I didn’t jinx myself) for Meeko and have him at level 6. Also have Pocahontas at level 8, but have bought tokens from Merlin.

Honestly, so much of my play has become automatic that I don’t remember things like which characters you can buy items from Merlin for. So if we could for Onward characters I did.


----------



## Peachkins

Nothing can be worse than the Mayor. I got him out of a legendary chest how long ago? A month or two? He's still at level 4. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> Nothing can be worse than the Mayor. I got him out of a legendary chest how long ago? A month or two? He's still at level 4. It's ridiculous.



I have the same issue with Mayor, I also got him from a box a long while back and mine is currently level 6. I expect to get to Level 7 no time soon.


----------



## mara512

mmmears said:


> In other news, I have needed ONE set of Lady's ears to move her to Level 10.  It's been 4 days now and I still need one set of her ears.  I cannot believe that they aren't playing with this stuff based on where we are in the game. It honestly makes no difference, since I'll get them eventually (one would hope) and I'm in no real hurry, but it's still annoying.



I am in the same boat only I have 14 collars and 13 ear hats.   I have been stuck here for 4 days.  I can’t seem to get any tokens.   I have 4 more Onward characters to finish.  Dad, Ian and the big bear are at 9 and only need a couple of ear hats.   The Dragon thing is at 8.   Pocahontas is a whole other story no tokens here either especially from the ducks.


----------



## supernova

Finished Lady last week so I'm happy that she's no longer an issue.  Meeko is the other painful character.  Seems to be taking forever for the berries.  But then when I finish up the tokens, it's a matter of the leaves.  I've had a Pocahontas task waiting for me for a bit now but I have to level up Meeko to complete it.  Onward is nearly done, with just one character to go.  So after that, it's just Pocahontas and of course Hercules to work on.  Glad that everyone else is out of the way.


----------



## tasmith1993

I got tired of how difficult the events were getting and all the cash grabbing so I started playing a lot more casually. I’m missing a few characters and of course it has taken me longer to level them up.

was super excited for Hercules to finally make it to the game though so I’ve been playing normally for this one.


----------



## Renarr

Checking in before welcoming Hercules with event progress:

Holding just over 23,000 EC
Phil at 6, and getting hats for 7, but not planning to level again unless it's needed or free*
Meg ready for 6, but waiting to see token conflicts and if it's necessary (suspecting it will be)
Pegasus ready for 4, but planning not to level unless it helps Herc tokens or free*
Pain at 3, and getting hats still for 4.
not buying Panic
have the parade float
Statue Garden only enchanted attraction, at level 1
holding 56 Muses' Vases before this morning's Radiant Chest

*free at the end of the event, meaning it won't cost me a gem to do it in the Exchange Rate, if it gets that far


----------



## Renarr

For those of you who want the order of what's coming, after you welcome Hercules, then you need in order:



Spoiler



Phil to Level 6 and Pain to Level 4


, then


Spoiler



Hercules to Level 2


, then


Spoiler



Meg to Level 6


, and all of that before


Spoiler



You get another ten rounds with the nymphs


 and


Spoiler



Going ten rounds with Hades



Oh, yay.


----------



## Sabres431

Renarr said:


> For those of you who want the order of what's coming, after you welcome Hercules, then you need in order:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Phil to Level 6 and Pain to Level 4
> 
> 
> , then
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hercules to Level 2
> 
> 
> , then
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Meg to Level 6
> 
> 
> , and all of that before
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You get another ten rounds with the nymphs
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Going ten rounds with Hades
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yay.



With these requirements, I'll be happy with just getting Hercules.  I need 15K in EC and I'm at 11K right now.


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> For those of you who want the order of what's coming, after you welcome Hercules, then you need in order:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Phil to Level 6 and Pain to Level 4
> 
> 
> , then
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hercules to Level 2
> 
> 
> , then
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Meg to Level 6
> 
> 
> , and all of that before
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You get another ten rounds with the nymphs
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Going ten rounds with Hades
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yay.



Went from nothing to do to too many things to figure out  

After Hercules initial 5 minute quest, he then has a Gym Buddies quest that requires 3 separate quests. I’ve finished the Hercules one, have Meg working on another and the third requires Phil to be at level 6. There is also a joint Hercules/Phil 4 hour main quest, so I’ve got them doing that right now. Then planning on leveling Phil to 6 so I can finish the Gym Buddies quest. Then on top of all that, we also have Nymph quest. Kinda miss not having anything to do right now (not actually).


----------



## Renarr

The Herc Ears have been downright uncooperative so far, and I need to run it perfect through the rest of this afternoon and evening to welcome him overnight.


----------



## Peachkins

Renarr said:


> For those of you who want the order of what's coming, after you welcome Hercules, then you need in order:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Phil to Level 6 and Pain to Level 4
> 
> 
> , then
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hercules to Level 2
> 
> 
> , then
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Meg to Level 6
> 
> 
> , and all of that before
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You get another ten rounds with the nymphs
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Going ten rounds with Hades
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yay.



Thanks for posting. Thankfully, I already have Phil ready to go to 6, and Meg is not far behind. I think Pain is almost ready too. I'm currently welcoming Hercules, so I'm feeling hopeful. I'm so glad I didn't level Pegasus like I was considering. I'm worried about having enough common tokens for everyone.


----------



## Renarr

I ended up one short, but I got enough Pain hats to get him to 4.  Will run three more tries at the last Herc hat overnight.  The good news is Phil is already at 6, and Meg's ready for 6, and I'll be able to push her there on Tuesday.  This is feeling like it might be close!


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> The Herc Ears have been downright uncooperative so far, and I need to run it perfect through the rest of this afternoon and evening to welcome him overnight.



I hear you about the frustration of drops and it feels like it’s entirely about luck. I got lucky with my drops and was able to level mine to 2 early this afternoon. Good luck getting them to drop.



Peachkins said:


> Thanks for posting. Thankfully, I already have Phil ready to go to 6, and Meg is not far behind. I think Pain is almost ready too. I'm currently welcoming Hercules, so I'm feeling hopeful. I'm so glad I didn't level Pegasus like I was considering. I'm worried about having enough common tokens for everyone.



I needed up leveling mine up to 4 2 days before We could start collecting for Hercules And got real lucky and collected my final item right before Hercules was available.

Common tokens are definitely going to be an issue. I just got main quest for Hercules Meg, but wont have enough tokens to level her 2 6 until my next Pegasus cloud collection window in 2 hours.



Renarr said:


> I ended up one short, but I got enough Pain hats to get him to 4.  Will run three more tries at the last Herc hat overnight.  The good news is Phil is already at 6, and Meg's ready for 6, and I'll be able to push her there on Tuesday.  This is feeling like it might be close!



You might be close, but if you can fall into that timeframe you should be fine.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> You might be close, but if you can fall into that timeframe you should be fine.



That's good to know.  I've got a little insurance in my back pocket in that I collected shoes and bolts for at least two nymphs* when they were available last week before moving on.

* I know I have five shoes and two bolts, and was collecting for others when I accidentally collected Pegasus in a string of collections... and didn't notice if I had collected the last shoe and bolt before that.  Speaking of, are there any other nymphs in the "Welcome Hades" round?


----------



## Arundal

Well morning for me has broken and no more Hercules hats. So we will try try again today.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> Thanks for posting. Thankfully, I already have Phil ready to go to 6, and Meg is not far behind. I think Pain is almost ready too. I'm currently welcoming Hercules, so I'm feeling hopeful. I'm so glad I didn't level Pegasus like I was considering. I'm worried about having enough common tokens for everyone.





mikegood2 said:


> Common tokens are definitely going to be an issue. I just got main quest for Hercules Meg, but wont have enough tokens to level her 2 6 until my next Pegasus cloud collection window in 2 hours.



Yep, at least for now, common tokens are a real issue. After Phil and Megs quests that require them to be at level 6, Pain needs to be level 4 for the his next main quest. I’m currently short 14 Pegasus clouds, so I won’t be able to level mine until tonight.

Another issue is these requirement to level up these 3 characters now means we have more conflicting tokens. It should come to know ones surprise that they interfere with nymph items. So of course, collecting the 10 required nymphs is going to take much longer than necessary.


----------



## mara512

Common tokens definitely a problem for me.  Everyone is ready to level but I don’t have enough common tokens to go around.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Yep, at least for now, common tokens are a real issue. After Phil and Megs quests that require them to be at level 6, Pain needs to be level 4 for the his next main quest. I’m currently short 14 Pegasus clouds, so I won’t be able to level mine until tonight.
> 
> Another issue is these requirement to level up these 3 characters now means we have more conflicting tokens. It should come to know ones surprise that they interfere with nymph items. So of course, collecting the 10 required nymphs is going to take much longer than necessary.



Knowing this, I think I'll concentrate on collecting the nymph items first before I level up anyone else (except Hercules). I don't seem to have an issue collecting items or going after the nymphs with everyone at their current levels.


----------



## mmmears

Hercules is sitting around bored, because I can't get the last ear hat I need to get him to Level 2.  It's been like this for more than 24 hours and it's getting old.  Maybe I'm bored, too. 

Is anyone having weird game slowdowns?  Since the last update, my game slows down every now and then for a few seconds, then seems ok again.  I'm playing on a pretty new iPhone (no I am not a sheep, yes I want an iPhone  ) that is not underpowered, so I'm wondering if it's my phone or the game itself.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Dear Interns, your common token distribution for this event SUCKS.  That is all.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Hercules is sitting around bored, because I can't get the last ear hat I need to get him to Level 2.  It's been like this for more than 24 hours and it's getting old.  Maybe I'm bored, too.
> 
> Is anyone having weird game slowdowns?  Since the last update, my game slows down every now and then for a few seconds, then seems ok again.  I'm playing on a pretty new iPhone (no I am not a sheep, yes I want an iPhone  ) that is not underpowered, so I'm wondering if it's my phone or the game itself.



Haven’t noticed any slowdowns since the last update *but* I have occasionally had slowdown like you mentioned on my phone in the past. Also running on an iPhone that should be new enough have those issues.

Did anyone run into issues with the spider mini? They refresh every 2 hours, right? After my first collect, mine still hadn’t refreshed after 2 1/2 Hours, so assumed they were every 4 hours. Then noticed they reset around 3 hours later, so I realize that it was every 2 hours. Then they refreshed for me in under 1 1/2 hours my last collection. So basically I have no  idea when the respawn.


*EDIT*: It’s possible that first 2 hour non-reset was the game not refreshing properly? Not uncommon for that to happen with my daily refreshes. Also possible I accidentally clicked on a spider earlier when I thought it res pawned in an hour and a half.


----------



## Quellman

And..... I'm out of vases. Guess I'll be waiting a few days for Meg to level up to send that task. I might be a day or so behind in getting the jump on Hades.


----------



## Renarr

anya.sparrow said:


> Dear Interns, your common token distribution for this event SUCKS.  That is all.





Quellman said:


> And..... I'm out of vases. Guess I'll be waiting a few days for Meg to level up to send that task. I might be a day or so behind in getting the jump on Hades.



Yeah, the vases have by far been my sticking spot, and I've been able to collect four times almost every day.  Five a few days, three once.

The good news for me at least is that I finally have everyone leveled to where they have to be now.  Phil is pretty much ready for 7 (one more hat), but everybody else has awhile to go with potential token conflicts.  Half done with the nymphs, and have all the shoes for the next three, but no bolts at the moment.


----------



## mikegood2

Well even though I complained about all the item conflicts with the nymph items, I had incredibly good drop rates and finished them this morning. Also finished the 10 Hades battles a few hours ago, so I’ve hit the progress wall and have nothing to do until I can welcome Hades in 3 1/2 days. Usually would be happy about that, but have to get ready for a vacation that I leave for on Saturday and not sure how much I’ll be able to play near the event end. Realy wish I could do something the next 3 1/2 days other than collect items.  Has anyone read about level requirements for Hades? Trying to figure out if I should get everyone ready to level or level one or two characters up.


----------



## supernova

Same. Hit the Hades time wall with 3 days and 11 hours to go.  Oh well...


----------



## Renarr

60 gems, 750 elixir, and Toy Story Mania?  Yes, please!


----------



## Sabres431

I've gone two days with no hat drops(0/4) for Hercules to get to level 2.  I have one nymph left(9/10).  I don't see much chance in getting Hades at this point.  What's with the gift that just popped up?


----------



## Arundal

Sabres431 said:


> I've gone two days with no hat drops(0/4) for Hercules to get to level 2.  I have one nymph left(9/10).  I don't see much chance in getting Hades at this point.  What's with the gift that just popped up?



I worked on nymphs before I leveled everyone so not to have conflicts for Nymph drops and then leveled everyone, so just finishing up quests, not sure what’s next but all the drops for me have been slow as well. I also got the gifts this morning, did the interns do something wrong lol. We still have several days to work toward Hades so you may still get him.


----------



## Renarr

Sabres431 said:


> What's with the gift that just popped up?



Something about welcoming Japanese players to DMK.  There's something in the in-game mail about it now.


----------



## supernova

Wonderful.  Magic that I don't need, a small bit of elixir, a decoration and a concession stand that I already have, and enchantment for a useless attraction that I will never help me.  The only thing that I could use are the gems.  Thanks for nothing, interns.


----------



## Arundal

After finishing the quests with everyone, I got the quest to battle Hades. After that do you get the Welcome Hades quest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Wonderful.  Magic that I don't need, a small bit of elixir, a decoration and a concession stand that I already have, and enchantment for a useless attraction that I will never help me.  The only thing that I could use are the gems.  Thanks for nothing, interns.



I mean, they could have given you literally nothing ... at least you get the gems


----------



## Renarr

Arundal said:


> After finishing the quests with everyone, I got the quest to battle Hades. After that do you get the Welcome Hades quest.



Yup.  Seems like you've got this with about a day or so to spare.


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> Yup.  Seems like you've got this with about a day or so to spare.


Thanks, I should be able to finish battling Hades later today.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, they could have given you literally nothing ... at least you get the gems


Essentially they DID give me nothing.  But yes, after this event I'll happily take the gems.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Thanks, I should be able to finish battling Hades later today.


Even if you don't have all of the characters, completing ten rounds isn't impossible before Friday.  You're on track.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Even if you don't have all of the characters, completing ten rounds isn't impossible before Friday.  You're on track.


I have five of the characters so should just take two rounds.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Has anyone else noticed that it is easier to achieve higher happiness lately?  I have been having a HORRIBLE time increasing my happiness since they made the big change the other way, what about a year ago?


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> Has anyone else noticed that it is easier to achieve higher happiness lately?  I have been having a HORRIBLE time increasing my happiness since they made the big change the other way, what about a year ago?



I’ve found it can really be hit and miss day to day. Some days, like today, I’ve got no problem and my park is filled will people asking for wishes. Other days it seems like they game just doesn’t have many asking, or even worse have multiple kids asking for the same character and you can’t fulfill the requests because you have then off on a long job. Or even better, you saw the request seconds after you sent that character off on a 12 hour job.


----------



## KPach525

Anyone else struggling with the common token this event? I haven’t checked in here since the event began, but I’m stuck because I can’t level up Phil and Megs because I’m so short on common tokens. Ugh!


----------



## Arundal

KPach525 said:


> Anyone else struggling with the common token this event? I haven’t checked in here since the event began, but I’m stuck because I can’t level up Phil and Megs because I’m so short on common tokens. Ugh!


Common tokens have been a problem for everyone I think. While I collected for the Nymphs I focused on collecting enough of the common tokens and leveled everyone when I started the quests. I am now back collecting to try to have enough for Hades.


----------



## Quellman

So any thoughts on which attraction to enchant for Hades? Or will his tokens require level 3 enchantments and beyond? I did the Zeus temple to help with Herc.


----------



## Renarr

Quellman said:


> So any thoughts on which attraction to enchant for Hades? Or will his tokens require level 3 enchantments and beyond? I did the Zeus temple to help with Herc.



The Zeus Temple at level 2 should help with his Belt Sash, while the Training Grounds at level 2 collect the Hades Ear Token.


anya.sparrow said:


> Has anyone else noticed that it is easier to achieve higher happiness lately?  I have been having a HORRIBLE time increasing my happiness since they made the big change the other way, what about a year ago?





mikegood2 said:


> I’ve found it can really be hit and miss day to day. Some days, like today, I’ve got no problem and my park is filled will people asking for wishes. Other days it seems like they game just doesn’t have many asking, or even worse have multiple kids asking for the same character and you can’t fulfill the requests because you have then off on a long job. Or even better, you saw the request seconds after you sent that character off on a 12 hour job.



Agree with @mikegood2 there.  There've been some days where I'm over 90% ecstatic and waiting to click on already fulfilled wishes, and other days where I'm struggling to maintain ecstatic at all.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> I’ve found it can really be hit and miss day to day. Some days, like today, I’ve got no problem and my park is filled will people asking for wishes. Other days it seems like they game just doesn’t have many asking, or even worse have multiple kids asking for the same character and you can’t fulfill the requests because you have then off on a long job. Or even better, you saw the request seconds after you sent that character off on a 12 hour job.


I understand what you mean and have seen that.  I am really just finding that my percentages are going higher than they have since they made the major (and horrible) change way back when.  I will take it.  I found happiness to be next to impossible maintain (have not gotten to the top tiers since the change) and I don't like wasting gems or elixirs or whatever.


----------



## Peachkins

Just hit the time wall for Hades. I'm beyond excited as I honestly didn't expect to get everything done in time. The battle with Hades wasn't nearly as bad as I thought given the tasks were only four hours and I have 5/6 characters.


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> It's the same character list as last time:
> 
> Snow White characters (and attractions)
> Pocahontas (with Comfy and Dressing Room at level 1)
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Hamm
> Phil
> Woody
> EVE (at Level 10)
> Megara (with the Statue Garden at level 1)
> Pluto
> Rex
> Panic (with the Statue Garden at level 1)


Just pushing back to front for all! (Trophy mini event)


----------



## Sabres431

Still can't get Herc to level 2.  This is so frustrating.  Now at 3/4.


----------



## Renarr

Hades requirements don't seem so bad.  8 Sash Buckles, 9 Hades Ears Hats, 20,000 EC, and 60 Muses' Vases.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Hades requirements don't seem so bad.  8 Sash Buckles, 9 Hades Ears Hats, 20,000 EC, and 60 Muses' Vases.


Remember that it's not the requirements... it's the drop rates.


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> Remember that it's not the requirements... it's the drop rates.



I feel like that always goes, without saying.  But the drop rates for Rare Items haven't been bad so far, either.  Making steady progress, and you only need to average two per day to make it.


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> I feel like that always goes, without saying.  But the drop rates for Rare Items haven't been bad so far, either.  Making steady progress, and you only need to average two per day to make it.



That‘s until the developers start messing with the drop rate % which I’m positive they do, from time to time. That said, my drop rates have also been pretty good for this event. So far I’ve got 4/8 Buckles and 1/9 Ear Hats. Was finally able to start enhancing Statue Garden, so I can cut Meg and Panic from 6 to 4 hours. Don’t get me started about having to wait until an attraction is empty to start an enhancement and that they’re not instant.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Don’t get me started about having to wait until an attraction is empty to start an enhancement and that they’re not instant.



So that moment when you're just about to have one character finish their task in there, and you miss that your task is sending Hercules in for eight hours, right as you're thinking of enhancing again?

Yeah, I'm totally feeling that pain.


----------



## Arundal

Well, woke up early today and my drops are as bad as ever for Hades, I have gotten one of each token for him and promptly got an ad to buy Hades and tokens, think not! Lol


----------



## karly05

I just started collecting for Hades this morning. We'll see how my drop rates go. My big problem is going to be EC - I'm not even halfway there yet. I think EC has been the biggest hurdle for me the whole way through.


----------



## Renarr

karly05 said:


> I just started collecting for Hades this morning. We'll see how my drop rates go. My big problem is going to be EC - I'm not even halfway there yet. I think EC has been the biggest hurdle for me the whole way through.



If that ends up being the only hurdle, we're estimating the cost of this over on the Reddit, and it sounds like you could still get Hades for 30 Gems + in the neighborhood of 5 gems per 1000 EC.  This is still a work in progress, though.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Hades drops = no bueno.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I guess I am doing ok on the Hades tokens.  I am at 44/69, 6/8, and 4/9 - as I expected the ear hats are proving the most difficult but should have plenty of time (he said he knocked on wood)


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess I am doing ok on the Hades tokens.  I am at 44/69, 6/8, and 4/9 - as I expected the ear hats are proving the most difficult but should have plenty of time (he said he knocked on wood)



Tokens for you compared to me are going well as I am at 104/60, 1/8 and 2/9. We will have to see what I get before bed time.


----------



## supernova

6/8 sash buckles and 6/9 hats.  Should have Hades by tomorrow.

My bigger concern is with Pocahontas.  50 hats and... 65 necklaces to get to 10???


----------



## mikegood2

Yeah, drop rates have been surprisingly good for me. Buckles finished and 7/9 hats. Barring me jinxing myself by typing that I should also have him tomorrow. 

Thanks for that update, I need 1 more hat to level Pocahontas to 9 and my Meeko is at level 7. Need 8 more of Lady’s hats to finish off Lady and the Tramp and think that’s all have left other than Hercules characters, obviously.


----------



## Renarr

I've also been doing well with the drops: 5/8 on the buckles and 7/9 on the hats.

My Pocahontas update is that she's over a year away.


----------



## mikegood2

Got my final 2 hats and will have Hades in 8 hours! On vacation, so my schedule a little out of wack, but will try and update what we have to do next in the morning.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Got my final 2 hats and will have Hades in 8 hours! On vacation, so my schedule a little out of wack, but will try and update what we have to do next in the morning.



From what I've read, it's two short quests after this.  One for Hades, and one for a Level 2 Hades + an already Level 6 Meg.


----------



## mikegood2

After welcoming Hades you should get 16 gems for completing the Hercules set of characters. Hades first quest is a 1 hour job. I’m waiting to send off any Hercules characters on jobs until that quest is finished.


----------



## karly05

Renarr said:


> If that ends up being the only hurdle, we're estimating the cost of this over on the Reddit, and it sounds like you could still get Hades for 30 Gems + in the neighborhood of 5 gems per 1000 EC.  This is still a work in progress, though.



Thanks for the tip! I don't plan on spending any gems (or cash) on Hades, though. I'm fine either way on this one. Now if it had been Hector, or Ian...

I'm saving gems so I'll have plenty if they ever do an event for Up or Hunchback, where I will want everything.


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> From what I've read, it's two short quests after this.  One for Hades, and one for a Level 2 Hades + an already Level 6 Meg.



Yep, once you welcome Hades there are just a 1 and a 2 hourquest and then it’s over. Think this might be the earliest I’ve completed an event?


----------



## mmmears

I got really lucky with drops considering I'm not playing too often right now, and I am welcoming Hades this morning.  Anyone remember what the deal is with gem conversion these days?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I got really lucky with drops considering I'm not playing too often right now, and I am welcoming Hades this morning.  Anyone remember what the deal is with gem conversion these days?


Congrats! Barring any changes it should be 1 gem for every 2K EC and is capped at 40 gems.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats! Barring any changes it should be 1 gem for every 2K EC and is capped at 40 gems.



Thanks, so now it takes 80K EC to get 40 gems?  Wow they are stingy.  I miss the 80 gem days, and now even the 40k for 40 days.  I guess I have to figure out how many of them I want to level up at this point.


----------



## mara512

Finally leveling Lady to 10.  I will be able to put her away tomorrow.
Ian and Blazey are collecting for level 10 and I can then send all of Onward home.  
Pocahontas is at 8
Meeko and Percy are at 6.

I was away Friday and Saturday so I was unable to start collecting for Hades since I had no internet.  You can play offline but apparently the characters that collect the tokens need to update when the character initially becomes available.  I still think I will be ok.  I have 4/8 skulls and 2/9 ear hats.


----------



## Renarr

Now sitting at 9/8 buckles and 8/9 ear hats.


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> Now sitting at 9/8 buckles and 8/9 ear hats.


Much better then me at 2/8 and 5/9. My drops have been terrible.


----------



## Renarr

Wrapping up the event with the final 2 hour mission this morning!


----------



## Quellman

Renarr said:


> Wrapping up the event with the final 2 hour mission this morning!


0/6 on the last token drop to welcome Hades.  No worries about completion for this event either.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> 0/6 on the last token drop to welcome Hades.  No worries about completion for this event either.


I need 1 more hat token to Welcome Hades, maybe next drop in hour or so. Nasty drops for me for this event.


----------



## Sabres431

I need 4 more hats, not likely with the drops I've been getting and only 2 characters who can get them.  Right now would cost 110 gems, and I have 77.


----------



## Arundal

Finally got my last hat and welcoming Hades, done this evening.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> 0/6 on the last token drop to welcome Hades.  No worries about completion for this event either.


The final event tasks are short enough, but there's no benefit to completing them.  Just get that last token to drop and you can start the 8-hour welcome with a bit of time to spare once he's complete.


----------



## lme30005

My drops for the ear hats have been ridiculous- 5 over 4 days using 3 characters. Will have to buy the extra tokens. Will it be ok as long as I start welcoming before the event finishes?


----------



## Arundal

lme30005 said:


> My drops for the ear hats have been ridiculous- 5 over 4 days using 3 characters. Will have to buy the extra tokens. Will it be ok as long as I start welcoming before the event finishes?


I believe you just have to start the Welcoming task.


----------



## karly05

Arundal said:


> I believe you just have to start the Welcoming task.



That's how it worked for me with Ian, but some people here said it didn't use to be that way.

No Hades for me. Even if I somehow make it to the needed EC, I would rather have the gem conversion to put toward something I care about rather than another character I will just stick in the castle.

Good luck to everyone still racing toward the finish line!


----------



## DisTXMom

I used 198 gems to get Hades. I didn’t really like him,  it I don’t have very many villains and it hurts the game sometimes to  it have them in challenges- and better 198 gems than $10 cash.


----------



## supernova

DisTXMom said:


> I used 198 gems to get Hades. I didn’t really like him,  it I don’t have very many villains and it hurts the game sometimes to  it have them in challenges- and better 198 gems than $10 cash.


That's a selfish mindset.  The interns can't buy next semester's books with your imaginary gems.


----------



## Arundal

I got Hades yesterday and was not worried about the last two quest but got him to level 2 about 11am my time and finished the last quest and got the Thanks for finishing , oh it make me feel so special, not LOL


----------



## anya.sparrow

I managed to get Hades on ios overnight.  I never had a chance in Windows.  I can live with that.


----------



## Peachkins

I was able to finish too. Can't remember the last time I officially completed an event. I got Hades with two days to spare, but it took almost that whole two days to get him to level 2.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I was able to finish too. Can't remember the last time I officially completed an event. I got Hades with two days to spare, but it took almost that whole two days to get him to level 2.


Which is strange, because I was able to collect enough tokens during his 8-hour welcome period to get him to 2 right away.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Which is strange, because I was able to collect enough tokens during his 8-hour welcome period to get him to 2 right away.



Just lucky you must be an Intern. Lately honestly my drops have been terrible just don’t understand it.


----------



## supernova

Onward is complete so I decided to put those four buildings away.  Star Wars has been done for months, so I put those buildings away today too.  Then I went on a cleaning rampage and got rid of most of the stuff littering my park, except for the giant pile of crap that is the Thrill Zone Level 3 in Fantasyland.  Pocahontas herself is at 10, so that leaves the dog and the rat.  Now on to Hercules to try and level up a bunch of characters.


----------



## rr333

Any word on what's next? Trying to decide what to do about leveling other characters.


----------



## Arundal

I am leveling as much as I can and will deal with the next when they tell us.  Lol just my way


----------



## JamesGarvey

Tower challenge starts the 16th. Based on legendary chest awards on the daily calendar, folks are guessing the featured characters will be from princess and the frog and Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Tower challenge starts the 16th. Based on legendary chest awards on the daily calendar, folks are guessing the featured characters will be from Winnie the Pooh.


Trying to think who else we are missing besides Gopher.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Trying to think who else we are missing besides Gopher.


Really? I didn’t know Disney owned the rights to Love Boat! Looking forward to that event/TC and getting Gopher, Captain Stubing, Isaac, Julie, Vicky, the Doctor, but who would the 7th or villain be?


----------



## Osum

Owl?


----------



## karly05

Osum said:


> Owl?



If the Tower Challenge is bringing a new Pooh character, it has to be Owl.


----------



## supernova

Forgot about Owl.  But then at my age, when was the last time I gave any thought to Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> Really? I didn’t know Disney owned the rights to Love Boat! Looking forward to that event/TC and getting Gopher, Captain Stubing, Isaac, Julie, Vicky, the Doctor, but who would the 7th or villain be?


 That hoochie hoochie girl was a frequent guest star


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> That hoochie hoochie girl was a frequent guest star


Perhaps she was the cousin of Charo, the cuchi cuchi girl?


----------



## Quellman

I'd love to see a heffleump from Pooh. Maybe a woozle.


----------



## mara512

Quellman said:


> I'd love to see a heffleump from Pooh. Maybe a woozle.


Me too!


----------



## Renarr

Princess and the Frog mini-event going today.  Best milestone prize is at collecting 2 shadow spirits (another PatF Legendary chest).  Leaderboard prizes include resource chests and attraction enchantment chests, as well as Legendary blueprints for the top 3.

Jessie (60 min), Donald (60 min), and Louis (10 sec) capture the Shadow Spirits once you've made 2 Lanterns and 1 Lotus Candle.

Lanterns (Epic):
Bo Peep, Zurg, Naveen, Charlotte, and Eudora all have tasks.

Lotus Candle:
Mickey Mouse, Sarge, Tiana, Dr. Facilier, and Mama Odie all have tasks.

Event ends 6 days from the start.


----------



## karly05

So excited! I pulled Louis from the chest. Then I found out he can get the Shadows - bonus!

My poor sister got a lamp post.


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> Princess and the Frog mini-event going today.  Best milestone prize is at collecting 2 shadow spirits (another PatF Legendary chest).  Leaderboard prizes include resource chests and attraction enchantment chests, as well as Legendary blueprints for the top 3.
> 
> Jessie (60 min), Donald (60 min), and Louis (10 sec) capture the Shadow Spirits once you've made 2 Lanterns and 1 Lotus Candle.
> 
> Lanterns (Epic):
> Bo Peep, Zurg, Naveen, Charlotte, and Eudora all have tasks.
> 
> Lotus Candle:
> Mickey Mouse, Sarge, Tiana, Dr. Facilier, and Mama Odie all have tasks.
> 
> Event ends 6 days from the start.



Dont need anything so not trying much.


----------



## rr333

karly05 said:


> So excited! I pulled Louis from the chest. Then I found out he can get the Shadows - bonus!
> 
> My poor sister got a lamp post.



I got a dandelion lamp post from the calendar and again from the mini event. lol


----------



## Renarr

I got Charlotte, who basically will be a magic gatherer and that's it, because she can't get *any* of her own tokens at Level 1.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Princess and the Frog mini-event going today.  Best milestone prize is at collecting 2 shadow spirits (another PatF Legendary chest).  Leaderboard prizes include resource chests and attraction enchantment chests, as well as Legendary blueprints for the top 3.
> 
> Jessie (60 min), Donald (60 min), and Louis (10 sec) capture the Shadow Spirits once you've made 2 Lanterns and 1 Lotus Candle.
> 
> Lanterns (Epic):
> Bo Peep, Zurg, Naveen, Charlotte, and Eudora all have tasks.
> 
> Lotus Candle:
> Mickey Mouse, Sarge, Tiana, Dr. Facilier, and Mama Odie all have tasks.
> 
> Event ends 6 days from the start.


And the prizes are total crap.  Frees me up for the next six days.


----------



## JimmyBean42

Renarr said:


> I got Charlotte, who basically will be a magic gatherer and that's it, because she can't get *any* of her own tokens at Level 1.


Same.  Not working too hard on this one the next few days.


----------



## karly05

JimmyBean42 said:


> Same.  Not working too hard on this one the next few days.



I just want the 2nd chest. Would love to get Mama Odie's Tree (only PATF attraction I'm missing), but would be very happy to get Charlotte or Facilier.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Hit top milestone today, top of my current leader board. Next highest is 12. Hoping they take notice and stop at 20 also, but we’ll see.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Hit top milestone today, top of my current leader board. Next highest is 12. Hoping they take notice and stop at 20 also, but we’ll see.



IMO, the progression milestones are garbage, like so many of these mini events any more, so I’m just casually playing it. How did you get to 20so quickly? We’re your drop rates that good, or did you spend Elixir to but them?

Speaking of drop rates, they really need to dO something because I find rarely level and drop rates incredibly inconsistent.Think I’m at  7 spirts right now, but with limited play yesterday I was getting an EPIC lantern 3/4 times and today I’m 1/4 at best.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> IMO, the progression milestones are garbage, like so many of these mini events any more, so I’m just casually playing it. How did you get to 20so quickly? We’re your drop rates that good, or did you spend Elixir to but them?
> 
> Speaking of drop rates, they really need to dO something because I find rarely level and drop rates incredibly inconsistent.Think I’m at  7 spirts right now, but with limited play yesterday I was getting an EPIC lantern 3/4 times and today I’m 1/4 at best.


Noticed that when I first sent my characters out for collection.  I waited the four hours and didn't get any lanterns back.  Then after finally being able to collect two, I got my first spirit, saw the awful prizes, and put the characters and buildings back into storage.  Done.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> IMO, the progression milestones are garbage, like so many of these mini events any more, so I’m just casually playing it. How did you get to 20so quickly? We’re your drop rates that good, or did you spend Elixir to but them?
> 
> Speaking of drop rates, they really need to dO something because I find rarely level and drop rates incredibly inconsistent.Think I’m at  7 spirts right now, but with limited play yesterday I was getting an EPIC lantern 3/4 times and today I’m 1/4 at best.



I noticed the horrible drop rate and did not need anything so just playing this one very casual.


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> I noticed the horrible drop rate and did not need anything so just playing this one very casual.


I think they are epic or something for the lanterns.  I'll be happy to collect them and ma them out for the next time they show up in an event somewhere


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> IMO, the progression milestones are garbage, like so many of these mini events any more, so I’m just casually playing it. How did you get to 20so quickly? We’re your drop rates that good, or did you spend Elixir to but them?
> 
> Speaking of drop rates, they really need to dO something because I find rarely level and drop rates incredibly inconsistent.Think I’m at  7 spirts right now, but with limited play yesterday I was getting an EPIC lantern 3/4 times and today I’m 1/4 at best.



I powered through with elixir (I’m sitting on 210,000) in hopes players would notice “hmmm, the person in first has been stopped at 20. Ooooooooh, because there’s no point in going passed that. I can stop too.” but I checked just now and someone went to 22. Unfortunate. Wish you could still modify your name in iOS to spread the “ties mean everyone wins” gospel.


----------



## Renarr

Hit the first milestone and got Prince Naveen.  Short term: this gives me another character that can potentially collect lanterns (now at three).  Medium term: I've got my second consecutive Princess and the Frog character that's going to be collecting only magic for awhile, as both have at least two tokens I can't collect for (including the common token!).  Long term: I've already fished two characters out of that legendary chest, so that can't be bad!

As far as the milestones, I'm still in the stage where more magic is good, so I don't hate the hot dog concession, and if I push/get lucky, I think I can hit the blueprints milestone.  The soda concession's out of reach without burning most of my elixir, and I don't have much as California Screamin' doesn't have its Thrill Zones unlocked quite yet, and I'm double-checking that I'm meeting requirements there before conjuring up more elixir.

My leaderboard, it looks like I'll comfortably sit in the 101-300 range barring something wildly unforeseen the next four days (I woke up 133rd).


----------



## ArielDreams

This is my first time posting on this thread in a looooonnnggg time because like many, I have found the game more annoying and less fun in the past year or so (yet I‘m still playing...) I still don’t get why they could create the whole new Star Wars area yet couldn’t open up the rest of Frontierland...

Anyway, my actual question is for those of you have been playing since the beginning like me, do you actually level up your buildings? Unless the characters are relatively new, all my characters have been at Level 10 for a long time. So there’s really no point in leveling a building so it can drop a Rex ear hat that I don’t need. But at the same time it annoys me to no end that half of my buildings have a level up icon above them. Not to mention I have all of those stupid tokens just sitting there. But I also don’t want to waste tokens if I may need them in the future, especially if I go on a tear and just start leveling old buildings.

So what do people do??????


----------



## Arundal

ArielDreams said:


> This is my first time posting on this thread in a looooonnnggg time because like many, I have found the game more annoying and less fun in the past year or so (yet I‘m still playing...) I still don’t get why they could create the whole new Star Wars area yet couldn’t open up the rest of Frontierland...
> 
> Anyway, my actual question is for those of you have been playing since the beginning like me, do you actually level up your buildings? Unless the characters are relatively new, all my characters have been at Level 10 for a long time. So there’s really no point in leveling a building so it can drop a Rex ear hat that I don’t need. But at the same time it annoys me to no end that half of my buildings have a level up icon above them. Not to mention I have all of those stupid tokens just sitting there. But I also don’t want to waste tokens if I may need them in the future, especially if I go on a tear and just start leveling old buildings.
> 
> So what do people do??????



I do not level buildings unless it is a new character group that I have tokens for or if not and I want to get rid of the annoying icons and have nothing to level that will help me. But what I found for the most part you don’t get tokens much for the new characters building. Lol


----------



## lmmatooki

ArielDreams said:


> This is my first time posting on this thread in a looooonnnggg time because like many, I have found the game more annoying and less fun in the past year or so (yet I‘m still playing...) I still don’t get why they could create the whole new Star Wars area yet couldn’t open up the rest of Frontierland...
> 
> Anyway, my actual question is for those of you have been playing since the beginning like me, do you actually level up your buildings? Unless the characters are relatively new, all my characters have been at Level 10 for a long time. So there’s really no point in leveling a building so it can drop a Rex ear hat that I don’t need. But at the same time it annoys me to no end that half of my buildings have a level up icon above them. Not to mention I have all of those stupid tokens just sitting there. But I also don’t want to waste tokens if I may need them in the future, especially if I go on a tear and just start leveling old buildings.
> 
> So what do people do??????


I level up only to get rid of the icons and in hopes that it will give some sort of benefit in the future.


----------



## lmmatooki

I did miss a little of the live stream but this is what I have! Update 42
New tower challenge coming on ? (missed when this is coming out)
Owl is the character to get in this one.
No longer having a feature characters collection. 
You can buy Beast and his castle, Aladdin and streets of Agrabah, Rabbit and his house.
There is a full team bonus and now you can purchase multiple tokens at once with maleficent coins.
No land update but there is good news coming for update 43 live stream. I am going to have to redecorate again to see if I can fit more than what I have out.
There is a new newsletter to sign up for, I know @supernova is very excited for this!


----------



## lmmatooki

Clues for the next update of characters is something involving hairy and lending a hand.


----------



## Renarr

lmmatooki said:


> I did miss a little of the live stream but this is what I have! Update 42
> New tower challenge coming on ? (missed when this is coming out)
> Owl is the character to get in this one.
> No longer having a feature characters collection.
> You can buy Beast and his castle, Aladdin and streets of Agrabah, Rabbit and his house.
> There is a full team bonus and now you can purchase multiple tokens at once with maleficent coins.
> No land update but there is good news coming for update 43 live stream. I am going to have to redecorate again to see if I can fit more than what I have out.
> There is a new newsletter to sign up for, I know @supernova is very excited for this!



I grabbed a little more information (edited after listening again with a pause button):

Event starts on Thursday, July 16th as predicted.

Chapter 1:
*Featured Character: Mickey*
Helper Collections: Beauty and the Beast, Toy Story, Monsters Inc., Cinderella, WALL-E

Chapter 2
*Featured Character: Aladdin* (available in the Tower Event Shop)
Helpers: Sleeping Beauty, Aladdin, Toy Story, Tangled, Cinderella, Dumbo, Goofy

The hint dropped: Merryweather is a big help in this event.

Chapter 3
*Featured Character: Tigger*
Helpers: Winnie the Pooh, Sleeping Beauty, Toy Story, Pirates of the Caribbean, Cinderella, Lady and the Tramp

Characters available for prizes: Beast, Aladdin, Rabbit

Refresh Token MIssion listed:

Character (Level)
[Attraction]MIssion (Duration)Token ConflictsCarpet (2)
[Streets of Agrabah]Drift about the Stalls (2h)Jasmine, Genie, TiggerMrs. Potts (2)
[Beast's Castle]Check on Cupboard (4h)Chip Potts, Mushu, PleakleyBuzz Lightyear (4)
[Pizza Planet]Pizza Party (6h)Daisy, Mike Wazowski, Sully, General HuxTinker Bell (4)
[Pixie Hollow]Take Stock of Lost Things (6h)Mike Wazowski, Celia, Jock, Genie, Cheshire CatJessie (2)
[Al's Toy Barn]Hoedown at Al's Toy Barn (8h)Hamm, Lumiere, Jasmine, March Hare, Finn


----------



## mmmears

lmmatooki said:


> I level up only to get rid of the icons and in hopes that it will give some sort of benefit in the future.



I do the same.  The icons really annoy me.


----------



## karly05

mmmears said:


> I do the same.  The icons really annoy me.



Yes, I really wish I could "turn off" the icons. I only level up attractions if doing so will get me a character token I need.

Oh, by the way, the 2nd PATF chest gave me the Gumbo stand. Oh, well, at least it pays magic and is something I didn't have.

Ready for the Tower Challenge!


----------



## mara512

Finally leveling last Onward character.  In 24 hours they will all be sent home.


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I did miss a little of the live stream but this is what I have! Update 42
> New tower challenge coming on ? (missed when this is coming out)
> Owl is the character to get in this one.
> No longer having a feature characters collection.
> You can buy Beast and his castle, Aladdin and streets of Agrabah, Rabbit and his house.
> There is a full team bonus and now you can purchase multiple tokens at once with maleficent coins.
> No land update but there is good news coming for update 43 live stream. I am going to have to redecorate again to see if I can fit more than what I have out.
> There is a new newsletter to sign up for, I know @supernova is very excited for this!


Are you kidding me?  I signed up for that like four months ago.  Wouldn't miss it!


----------



## Renarr

I got lucky enough on my drops on Saturday to push me into the top 100 of the leaderboard.  Was hoping for a Special Chance on the attractions chest, but didn't get there, although I did pick up enough Cinderella Relics to enchant another building to Level 2, as well as a few other tokens that I don't have any characters to collect for.

Getting stoked for the Tower Challenge.  I've got Mickey up to level 9 and think he can by my second level 10 character before the challenge starts.  I've got Aladdin working on the tokens and think he can get to level 7.  Looking forward to unlocking some new characters, although I've been told Owl will almost certainly be impossible for a player this new.

I'm also fighting Zurg now, so excited to see which of my decorations that I've got in storage I'll actually need for California Screamin', and which can become permanent elixir.

This is going to be a fun week!


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> I got lucky enough on my drops on Saturday to push me into the top 100 of the leaderboard.  Was hoping for a Special Chance on the attractions chest, but didn't get there, although I did pick up enough Cinderella Relics to enchant another building to Level 2, as well as a few other tokens that I don't have any characters to collect for.
> 
> Getting stoked for the Tower Challenge.  I've got Mickey up to level 9 and think he can by my second level 10 character before the challenge starts.  I've got Aladdin working on the tokens for level 7 and think he can be there as well.  Looking forward to unlocking some new characters, although I've been told Owl will almost certainly be impossible for a player this new.
> 
> I'm also fighting Zurg now, so excited to see which of my decorations that I've got in storage I'll actually need for California Screamin', and which can become permanent elixir.
> 
> This is going to be a fun week!



I really miss have the level of excitement that you appear to have @Renarr ! And yes, contrary to how some of my posts may read, there was a time in a galaxy far far away, I would also get excited about an event/TC.Actually the Star Wars event was probably the last one I was excited about. Not sure what event would get me excited now? Maybe introducing Marvel characters, but that would open up another can of worms with many players.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Renarr said:


> I got lucky enough on my drops on Saturday to push me into the top 100 of the leaderboard.  Was hoping for a Special Chance on the attractions chest, but didn't get there, although I did pick up enough Cinderella Relics to enchant another building to Level 2, as well as a few other tokens that I don't have any characters to collect for.
> 
> Getting stoked for the Tower Challenge.  I've got Mickey up to level 9 and think he can by my second level 10 character before the challenge starts.  I've got Aladdin working on the tokens and think he can get to level 7.  Looking forward to unlocking some new characters, although I've been told Owl will almost certainly be impossible for a player this new.
> 
> I'm also fighting Zurg now, so excited to see which of my decorations that I've got in storage I'll actually need for California Screamin', and which can become permanent elixir.
> 
> This is going to be a fun week!


It is a nice change to see someone so excited about an upcoming event.  Good luck getting every new character you can!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Was in the top 50 for that mini event .... Wish we could save some/all of the chests you get from those rewards - only so many happiness tokens are needed at one time and would be nice to save some for when a new event starts in hopes of getting relics that are more useful.  Oh well

I generally enjoy Tower events so looking forward to one starting


----------



## Renarr

I unlocked California Screamin' Thrill Levels today after defeating Zurg, and had to move all but five of my items in my entire park in there to unlock Thrill Level 1.  I'm quite some ways from Thrill Level 2, though, probably another couple of months if I'm reading the requirements right.

Also, I see why the bench hatred; I had *way *too many of those already.


----------



## supernova

Got the new update this morning.  Odd that there's supposed to be a new event tomorrow but there isn't any countdown graphic on the main screen.  Although it's good to read that Gameloft has been screwing up games since 2000.  Congratulations, Gameloft.  Just think of the countless number of interns you've employed over the past 20 years.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Got the new update this morning.  Odd that there's supposed to be a new event tomorrow but there isn't any countdown graphic on the main screen.  Although it's good to read that Gameloft has been screwing up games since 2000.  Congratulations, Gameloft.  Just think of the countless number of interns you've employed over the past 20 years.



Still not one for IPhones.


----------



## Quellman

I am almost done with Onward and Lady and the Tramp fully upgraded. I'll buy out Pocahontas to 10 and the trash panda is collecting for 8.  I won't get into Hercules characters but they are coming along rather quickly so far. I expect most of them to be collecting for level 9 by the end of the tower challenge.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> I am almost done with Onward and Lady and the Tramp fully upgraded. I'll buy out Pocahontas to 10 and the trash panda is collecting for 8.  I won't get into Hercules characters but they are coming along rather quickly so far. I expect most of them to be collecting for level 9 by the end of the tower challenge.


For me Onward is finished and I have the two guys left collecting for 10 from Lady and the Tramp, Pocahontas May take forever. Just collecting mostly now until I see how Tower will be.


----------



## wnwardii

Just saw a message on the Disney Magic Kingdoms FB group page.  Says that the Tower Challenge has been postponed.  There seems to be a delay in getting the updates available for iOS and out to users.  There is no date when the Tower Challenge will start, just that it is postponed to a later date.


----------



## JamesGarvey

And the official announcement 

https://gmlft.co/DMK-UP42-Delay


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> And the official announcement
> 
> https://gmlft.co/DMK-UP42-Delay



I'm glad they realized it before they made it live.  Interns...

My Pocahontas is leveling up to 10 right now.  That just leaves trash panda and all the Hercules characters for now.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I'm glad they realized it before they made it live.  Interns...
> 
> My Pocahontas is leveling up to 10 right now.  That just leaves trash panda and all the Hercules characters for now.



Yep, glad they caught it and are postponing it. Selfishly, I’m also glad it’s delayed because I wanted to finish my Pocahontas, need 14 more ear hats, before the next event/TC. My trash Panda is currently at level 8 and should be ready for 9 over the weekend.  

Other than that trash panda, I’m also just down to Hercules characters.

*Phil* - 8
*Hercules* - 5
*Meg* - 9
*Pegasus* - 6
*Pain* - 6
*Hades* - 5
*Panic* - 5


----------



## Renarr

I feel like my Hercules characters are leveling more slowly after the event than everybody else's.  I know some of this is because my book is spending time leveling other folks (Mickey is just now leveling to become my second character to 10), and some of it is probably reduced Token Conflicts (e.g. you could send Buzz for Meg Ears because he's not collecting for anybody else), but is there some other trick folks are utilizing to level the characters post-Hercules faster?  Are some of you using Elixir for that (either for scrolls or the tokens themselves)?

Just wondering, as right now, my Hercules cast is:

*Phil* - 8
*Hercules* - 5
*Meg* - 7
*Pegasus - *4
*Pain* - 5
*Hades* - 4
*Panic* - 4


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> I feel like my Hercules characters are leveling more slowly after the event than everybody else's.  I know some of this is because my book is spending time leveling other folks (Mickey is just now leveling to become my second character to 10), and some of it is probably reduced Token Conflicts (e.g. you could send Buzz for Meg Ears because he's not collecting for anybody else), but is there some other trick folks are utilizing to level the characters post-Hercules faster?  Are some of you using Elixir for that (either for scrolls or the tokens themselves)?
> 
> Just wondering, as right now, my Hercules cast is:
> 
> *Phil* - 8
> *Hercules* - 5
> *Meg* - 7
> *Pegasus - *4
> *Pain* - 5
> *Hades* - 4
> *Panic* - 4



I think they are leveling more slowly because they made the quest longer to complete for a lot of the tokens for Hercules.


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> I feel like my Hercules characters are leveling more slowly after the event than everybody else's.  I know some of this is because my book is spending time leveling other folks (Mickey is just now leveling to become my second character to 10), and some of it is probably reduced Token Conflicts (e.g. you could send Buzz for Meg Ears because he's not collecting for anybody else), but is there some other trick folks are utilizing to level the characters post-Hercules faster?  Are some of you using Elixir for that (either for scrolls or the tokens themselves)?
> 
> Just wondering, as right now, my Hercules cast is:
> 
> *Phil* - 8
> *Hercules* - 5
> *Meg* - 7
> *Pegasus - *4
> *Pain* - 5
> *Hades* - 4
> *Panic* - 4



Looks like your in pretty good shape to me. Like you said, since your leveling up so many players you likely have a few more token conflicts. It’s also possible you might have a character or two that isn’t at as high enough level to collect Hercules tokens? Don’t think there’s any tricks we’re doing to get farther along. Sadly, can’t buy any Hercules items from Merlin, so that’s not helping us. Believe me if we could I’d have a few Hercules characters at higher levels right now. 

@Arundal is a correct about longer quest times. I rarely ever send characters out for jobs over 4 hours during the day and wait until I go to bed for the longer jobs. If I can easily check in every hour or two, I usually have them collecting vases, since they’re always useful. In general, I also find any job that requires two characters annoying and will always opt for a single character job if it’s available.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like your in pretty good shape to me. Like you said, since your leveling up so many players you likely have a few more token conflicts. It’s also possible you might have a character or two that isn’t at as high enough level to collect Hercules tokens? Don’t think there’s any tricks we’re doing to get farther along. Sadly, can’t buy any Hercules items from Merlin, so that’s not helping us. Believe me if we could I’d have a few Hercules characters at higher levels right now.
> 
> @Arundal is a correct about longer quest times. I rarely ever send characters out for jobs over 4 hours during the day and wait until I go to bed for the longer jobs. If I can easily check in every hour or two, I usually have them collecting vases, since they’re always useful. In general, I also find any job that requires two characters annoying and will always opt for a single character job if it’s available.



It's probably also that my non-Hercules characters are all out doing things for characters in the main storyline, then.  Good to know that there's not something major that I'm missing.


----------



## JamesGarvey

The Tower Challenge will now begin on Tuesday.


----------



## supernova

And once again, iPhone users are ruining the world for the rest of us.  Thanks sheep.

Might as well look into my characters.  I haven't really been following along as to where I am with anyone, I just keep collecting.  So this will all be news for me:

Pocahontas - 10
Meeko - 7
Percy - 7

Phil - ready for 8
Hercules - ready for 6
Meg - done
Pegasus - 6 (need 3 hats)
Pain - ready for 7
Hades - 6
Panic - 6

Lately, my strategy has been to level up the highest character, then use that downtime during the leveling to collect the rest of the urns.  Seems to be working and I'm not in a rush at all to finish off these characters.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> And once again, iPhone users are ruining the world for the rest of us.  Thanks sheep.
> 
> Might as well look into my characters.  I haven't really been following along as to where I am with anyone, I just keep collecting.  So this will all be news for me:
> 
> Pocahontas - 10
> Meeko - 7
> Percy - 7
> 
> Phil - ready for 8
> Hercules - ready for 6
> Meg - done
> Pegasus - 6 (need 3 hats)
> Pain - ready for 7
> Hades - 6
> Panic - 6
> 
> Lately, my strategy has been to level up the highest character, then use that downtime during the leveling to collect the rest of the urns.  Seems to be working and I'm not in a rush at all to finish off these characters.



@supernova - I like my IPhone thank you not Androids. And my strategy on the Herclues characters have been to collect common token during day hours and longer quest tokens overnight. My Pocohontas is collecting for 9 to upgrade to 10 but may use elixir To help on hats eventually. Then finish her pets. Everyone leveling nicely.


----------



## Arundal

Iphone update on line!


----------



## Arundal

Nice to see that with the update we can buy Various Hercules characters tokens for elixir.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Arundal said:


> Nice to see that with the update we can buy Various Hercules characters tokens for elixir.



just came to post this, tempting to just burn through the otherwise worthless elixir and power level a bunch of characters


----------



## JimmyBean42

Arundal said:


> @supernova - I like my IPhone thank you not Androids. And my strategy on the Herclues characters have been to collect common token during day hours and longer quest tokens overnight. My Pocohontas is collecting for 9 to upgrade to 10 but may use elixir To help on hats eventually. Then finish her pets. Everyone leveling nicely.



I've only had 2 iPhones since they first came out.  Mine have last pretty long.  The one I have now is 6 years old.  Thinking of getting a new one this fall.  I like your Hercules strategy.


----------



## Arundal

JimmyBean42 said:


> I've only had 2 iPhones since they first came out.  Mine have last pretty long.  The one I have now is 6 years old.  Thinking of getting a new one this fall.  I like your Hercules strategy.



I have had my iPhones last a long time, I upgraded last year to the Ten. My prior iPhone was a 6 Plus. They seem to have staying power for me.

Thanks on strategy it works for me as I am not going to get up at night.


----------



## mikegood2

Downloaded the iOS update to the game last night, and was quickly reminded how annoying they can be when I had to scroll *ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM*, to check my Hercules characters. I understand why they do this, in theory, but they really need to add a tab at the top that will list *ALL* the characters you can level. I want that feature, before new land, since I’ve given up hope of that ever happening. 

Also, has anyone else noticed that kingdom chests don’t give out as many happiness smiles as they use to? I think a previous update added a higher token max for worthless tokens I don't need, or want, but they give them time anyways.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Downloaded the iOS update to the game last night, and was quickly reminded how annoying they can be when I had to scroll *ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM*, to check my Hercules characters. I understand why they do this, in theory, but they really need to add a tab at the top that will list *ALL* the characters you can level. I want that feature, before new land, since I’ve given up hope of that ever happening.
> 
> Also, has anyone else noticed that kingdom chests don’t give out as many happiness smiles as they use to? I think a previous update added a higher token max for worthless tokens I don't need, or want, but they give them time anyways.



I had noticed the increased useless tokens and lack of happiness!  At least an update or so before.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Downloaded the iOS update to the game last night, and was quickly reminded how annoying they can be when I had to scroll *ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM*, to check my Hercules characters. I understand why they do this, in theory, but they really need to add a tab at the top that will list *ALL* the characters you can level. I want that feature, before new land, since I’ve given up hope of that ever happening.
> 
> Also, has anyone else noticed that kingdom chests don’t give out as many happiness smiles as they use to? I think a previous update added a higher token max for worthless tokens I don't need, or want, but they give them time anyways.


No, but if I get one more goddamn Coco music poster, I'm going to scream.

I have noticed, though, that the chests are now sometimes appearing on the backside of the Frontierland mountain range, and some have been on the Frontierland perimeter.  One more place to have to look now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Speaking of the chests - I didn't realize for this update they were getting rid of the pretense of you ya ring any impact of what item is selected and now you just are given all the items in your chest - no tapping to see what you get


----------



## Peachkins

TheMaxRebo said:


> Speaking of the chests - I didn't realize for this update they were getting rid of the pretense of you ya ring any impact of what item is selected and now you just are given all the items in your chest - no tapping to see what you get



I'm glad they changed it. It was a stupid idea by the developers to do it that way in the first place. Last I checked, you would still see comments from people on Facebook complaining about not getting the item they tapped on. And why wouldn't people assume that was how it worked?


----------



## JamesGarvey

The tapping time never mattered and GameLoft said so months ago.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> just came to post this, tempting to just burn through the otherwise worthless elixir and power level a bunch of characters





Arundal said:


> Nice to see that with the update we can buy Various Hercules characters tokens for elixir.


You guys are playing right into Gameloft's hands.  They don't want to release new random attractions because players will then b|tch that they have nowhere to place them, even though it is long since time to just put useless attractions away.  So why not just slow down collecting for Pocahontas and them conveniently offer them through Merlin?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> You guys are playing right into Gameloft's hands.  They don't want to release new random attractions because players will then b|tch that they have nowhere to place them, even though it is long since time to just put useless attractions away.  So why not just slow down collecting for Pocahontas and them conveniently offer them through Merlin?



In my defense, I can use Elixir for a couple of reason, just as you can, I need nothing else with Elixir, I only use on characters that are almost done with leveling to 10 to get them out of the way and because I am very lade back in how I play. If I have the toon eventually I will get them to 10, like the Mayor I got from a box that may never get to 10 as has the worse drop rate ever. I could have long since bought him tokens. I will always get there in time and I am always good with that.


----------



## Quellman

The racoon has both his tokens in Merlins  Elixir for purchase now too. Might be able to close those guys out by the end of the event now too.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> The racoon has both his tokens in Merlins  Elixir for purchase now too. Might be able to close those guys out by the end of the event now too.


Not accusing, just observing.  I've found myself in the same spot.  They refuse to do anything else with elixir, and at this point rather than remove it from the game and have magic be the currency (which makes sense), they've chosen not to admit defeat.  Much the same way they refuse to remove the pointless (and totally artificial) guest count.  I think what they pictured and what has resulted are two totally different things at this point.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Not accusing, just observing.  I've found myself in the same spot.  They refuse to do anything else with elixir, and at this point rather than remove it from the game and have magic be the currency (which makes sense), they've chosen not to admit defeat.  Much the same way they refuse to remove the pointless (and totally artificial) guest count.  I think what they pictured and what has resulted are two totally different things at this point.


Or the failed social aspect to the game where you could visit other kingdoms. Something was supposed to be announced, and yet here we are over halfway through the year. New players won't ever know that one existed, and old players are just tugged along and it will stop being mentioned at some point.  They could totally free up some space by making some of the border icons and information go away.  I still don't know why they forced the tasks list to be open. Toss the calendar, toss the guest count, and heck, toss the "player level". It is meaningless other than giving a gem and some magic every 6 months when you are over level 30.


----------



## Peachkins

JamesGarvey said:


> The tapping time never mattered and GameLoft said so months ago.



Yes, they did, and most people here are well aware of it. And yet there are people currently commenting on Facebook that there is a technical issue since the last update that is preventing them from being able to choose the last item for their chests. Even after DMK has responded to their post confirming that the last item was always predetermined and that things are working as planned, people are still arguing about it. Kind of crazy.


----------



## leiaorgana

Anyone else having issues with the video ads not playing atm.?


----------



## Arundal

leiaorgana said:


> Anyone else having issues with the video ads not playing atm.?



I have not seen any issues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welp, 2+ hours into the tower challenge and first place in my leader board has over 31,000 points. Tope 10 are all over 17,000


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Welp, 2+ hours into the tower challenge and first place in my leader board has over 31,000 points. Tope 10 are all over 17,000



I was coming to report very similar circumstances. The leader of my board has 24,000 after two hours. Now mind you I am not trying for first place but after two hours there is just no way or lots of spent gems or wasted gem. Lol


----------



## Renarr

Yeah, I had no illusions that the leaderboard would be good, but mine is equally insane.  Tops on my leaderboard is nearly 33K, and the top 24 are all over 15K.

If I'm in the top 4,000, it would be nice to get the refresh tokens.  Currently sitting well inside that, but we'll see how this progresses over time.

On the plus side, I should be welcoming Beast in about 90 minutes and that'll allow me to actually run a Full Team.


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> Yeah, I had no illusions that the leaderboard would be good, but mine is equally insane.  Tops on my leaderboard is nearly 33K, and the top 24 are all over 15K.
> 
> If I'm in the top 4,000, it would be nice to get the refresh tokens.  Currently sitting well inside that, but we'll see how this progresses over time.
> 
> On the plus side, I should be welcoming Beast in about 90 minutes and that'll allow me to actually run a Full Team.



what surprised me was a number of the individuals are like yours over 15k and level in the 30-40s and that does not seem possible. I just want the refresh and coins to use toward Owl.  i am in the 400s atm. Will be lower in the next two hour pick up lol.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Or the failed social aspect to the game where you could visit other kingdoms. Something was supposed to be announced, and yet here we are over halfway through the year. New players won't ever know that one existed, and old players are just tugged along and it will stop being mentioned at some point.  They could totally free up some space by making some of the border icons and information go away.  I still don't know why they forced the tasks list to be open. Toss the calendar, toss the guest count, and heck, toss the "player level". It is meaningless other than giving a gem and some magic every 6 months when you are over level 30.


I'm at 60, which seems to be the final level.  The star won't fill up and it has been well over a year.  You're right about the calendar.  Just make it an auto pop-up when we log in, and have the gift be a surprise.  What's the point of knowing what the token is going to be three weeks from now??


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Welp, 2+ hours into the tower challenge and first place in my leader board has over 31,000 points. Tope 10 are all over 17,000





Arundal said:


> I was coming to report very similar circumstances. The leader of my board has 24,000 after two hours. Now mind you I am not trying for first place but after two hours there is just no way or lots of spent gems or wasted gem. Lol





Renarr said:


> Yeah, I had no illusions that the leaderboard would be good, but mine is equally insane.  Tops on my leaderboard is nearly 33K, and the top 24 are all over 15K.
> 
> If I'm in the top 4,000, it would be nice to get the refresh tokens.  Currently sitting well inside that, but we'll see how this progresses over time.
> 
> On the plus side, I should be welcoming Beast in about 90 minutes and that'll allow me to actually run a Full Team.


You all couldn't really want the Malificent hat stand all THAT badly?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> You all couldn't really want the Malificent hat stand all THAT badly?



Think they were just making an observation about how quickly people were being crazy with the TC leaderboards. Doubt they’re concerned about where they rank in the leaderboard.

I rarely, if ever, understand why people would waste gems just so they place really high, especially with rewards being so crappy. TC might be the exception, because maybe they don’t have the Beast so they’re trying to make enough TC currency to buy them ASAP?

Just bought my final book and gotta admit I really like the ability to buy a multiple number of an item at one time.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> I rarely, if ever, understand why people would waste gems just so they place really high, especially with rewards being so crappy. TC might be the exception, because maybe they don’t have the Beast so they’re trying to make enough TC currency to buy them ASAP?



That would be a shame if they did; with the 500 TC they gifted us plus the spins and the enchanted buildings, I had enough TC to buy Beast and use him on my third trip out.



supernova said:


> You all couldn't really want the Malificent hat stand all THAT badly?





mikegood2 said:


> Think they were just making an observation about how quickly people were being crazy with the TC leaderboards. Doubt they’re concerned about where they rank in the leaderboard.



Most definitely this, at least for me.  I wouldn't mind a hat stand (I need four more in my California Screamin' Zone), but I am spending precisely zero gems on that.


----------



## Sabres431

Top of my board is 55,220 and I'm at 17,742(#1,462).  Already done first Owl tokens and stocking up on refreshes and TC


----------



## Arundal

I am also done with Owl tokens and leveling other characters and collecting refreshes in case I need the.

@supernova- I certainly do not need another Maleficent hat stand lol.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I am also done with Owl tokens and leveling other characters and collecting refreshes in case I need the.
> 
> @supernova- I certainly do not need another Maleficent hat stand lol.



I need to keep reminding myself to save most of my refreshed/cookies for chapter 2 and 3.

@Renarr Not sure if this is your first or second TC, but at least in the past some character groups used for challenges tend to get smaller. Always a good idea to save up as many refreshes/cookies for chapter 2 and 3. Even if it means you use fewer character for some of your chapter 1 challenges. Also, don't use you daily refresh all characters right away and save it until later in the day. I haven’t used mine from today yet and will not use it until I use *EVERY* character. Just make sure to use it before tomorrow’s refresh all resets.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> I need to keep reminding myself to save most of my refreshed/cookies for chapter 2 and 3.
> 
> @Renarr Not sure if this is your first or second TC, but at least in the past some character groups used for challenges tend to get smaller. Always a good idea to save up as many refreshes/cookies for chapter 2 and 3. Even if it means you use fewer character for some of your chapter 1 challenges. Also, don't use you daily refresh all characters right away and save it until later in the day. I haven’t used mine from today yet and will not use it until I use *EVERY* character. Just make sure to use it before tomorrow’s refresh all resets.



It's my first TC.

I've used my daily refresh, but mostly because I can only really send out three teams on a refresh, so I sent one at the reset and two more right after that before refreshing.

Chapter 1 is my only chapter where I can send a Full Team (unless I get lucky and get Tigger in the Winnie the Pooh box), so I've been using cocoa where I can to send the full teams to try to maximize EC.  That probably hurts my chances for the milestone rewards later, but I'm pretty hard-pressed even with using cocoa seeing a scenario where Chapter 2 gets me past the 5 blueprints reward (that's my stretch goal), and I think I have an outside shot (with Tigger) of getting the 2 blueprints in Chapter 3.

What my goal has been for this challenge is to get Rabbit and his house, the Streets of Agrabah, and if I get all of that and have wasted EC that won't convert to gems, then pick up a couple Owl ear tokens.

But I can see already I have absolutely zero chance of getting Owl.  I've got nine characters this chapter, five in Chapter 2 (if things go well, I think I might welcome Flynn while Chapter 2 is ending), and six in Chapter 3 (once I get Rabbit, that is, LOL).  This is by far my best chapter for EC, and while I've been semi-conservative with cocoa (I have 11 at the moment), I have 3579 EC after buying Beast.  With all the other things left to buy and my situation getting worse, I think I'll be content to pick up as much of the older content as I can and call it a day.


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> It's my first TC.
> 
> I've used my daily refresh, but mostly because I can only really send out three teams on a refresh, so I sent one at the reset and two more right after that before refreshing.
> 
> Chapter 1 is my only chapter where I can send a Full Team (unless I get lucky and get Tigger in the Winnie the Pooh box), so I've been using cocoa where I can to send the full teams to try to maximize EC.  That probably hurts my chances for the milestone rewards later, but I'm pretty hard-pressed even with using cocoa seeing a scenario where Chapter 2 gets me past the 5 blueprints reward (that's my stretch goal), and I think I have an outside shot (with Tigger) of getting the 2 blueprints in Chapter 3.
> 
> What my goal has been for this challenge is to get Rabbit and his house, the Streets of Agrabah, and if I get all of that and have wasted EC that won't convert to gems, then pick up a couple Owl ear tokens.
> 
> But I can see already I have absolutely zero chance of getting Owl.  I've got nine characters this chapter, five in Chapter 2 (if things go well, I think I might welcome Flynn while Chapter 2 is ending), and six in Chapter 3 (once I get Rabbit, that is, LOL).  This is by far my best chapter for EC, and while I've been semi-conservative with cocoa (I have 11 at the moment), I have 3579 EC after buying Beast.  With all the other things left to buy and my situation getting worse, I think I'll be content to pick up as much of the older content as I can and call it a day.



I would agree with you newer players need to focus on getting characters or/and buildings they don’t have to help more later then to focus on the character the TC is giving away. I have been where you are and used to think I could get the new character with only  few of the characters required for each chapter. It gets easier as you gain more characters.


----------



## JamesGarvey

They must be bopping people because without much effort, I went from the upper 300s to 76 on my leader board


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I would agree with you newer players need to focus on getting characters or/and buildings they don’t have to help more later then to focus on the character the TC is giving away. I have been where you are and used to think I could get the new character with only  few of the characters required for each chapter. It gets easier as you gain more characters.


Absolutely.  In the long run, he'll do far better with the character and building prizes than he ever will with Owl.  I know I'm certainly enjoying the Mayor, Sultan and hyenas.


----------



## supernova

Sweet jesus, I had forgotten how boring and repetitive these tiresome Tower Challenges are.  And we still have 13 days of this nonsense to go.


----------



## Sabres431

JamesGarvey said:


> They must be bopping people because without much effort, I went from the upper 300s to 76 on my leader board



Wow.  I'm in 1,840 place with 27,000. First place is 76k.  What do you have?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Sweet jesus, I had forgotten how boring, and repetitive these tiresome Tower Challenges are.  And we still have 13 days of this nonsense to go.


Yep and the unnecessary chapter 1/2/3 time walls really adds to it. While still repetitive, if I could be buying Owl hats and/or glasses right now it would feel like we’re still accomplishing something. Instead we still have to wait almost 3 days for chapter two, just so they can build 3 “challanges” into the TC.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yep and the unnecessary chapter 1/2/3 time walls really adds to it. While still repetitive, if I could be buying Owl hats and/or glasses right now it would feel like we’re still accomplishing something. Instead we still have to wait almost 3 days for chapter two, just so they can build 3 “challanges” into the TC.


Exactly.  Those idiots felt the need to prolong these events by building the time walls into the Tower Challenges, too.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Exactly.  Those idiots felt the need to prolong these events by building the time walls into the Tower Challenges, too.



I’m just glad I have 1275 gems saved up. Gonna spend as much of it as I need to so I can place in the top 150 and get Maleficant hat stands for all 3 chapters!  That sounds like a good idea, right?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I’m just glad I have 1275 gems saved up. Gonna spend as much of it as I need to so I can place in the top 150 and get Maleficant hat stands for all 3 chapters!  That sounds like a good idea, right?


Lol, you know you need those hat stands to sell to Merlin. The person at the top my Leaderboard is almost to 68,000 points. Don’t want to know what they are doing to level so quick. Think I am at about 890.


----------



## 2010_Bride

mikegood2 said:


> Just bought my final book and gotta admit I really like the ability to buy a multiple number of an item at one time.



I agree! I just bought all 25 books at once. Maybe the new batch of interns actually play this game


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Lol, you know you need those hat stands to sell to Merlin. The person at the top my Leaderboard is almost to 68,000 points. Don’t want to know what they are doing to level so quick. Think I am at about 890.



My leaders at 60K and think I’m at 33K. Currently in the top 150, but not gonna sweat over staying there or not. They have to be using gems speeding up their times, but not sure how they’re getting the refresh tokens they’d  need? Only possible logic in spending gems to speed up the processs is to get characters or buildings you don’t have. 



2010_Bride said:


> I agree! I just bought all 25 books at once. Maybe the new batch of interns actually play this game



I should bookmark my post the next time someone accuses me of only being negative about the game. Got admit, it did feel weird typing it though.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Sabres431 said:


> Wow.  I'm in 1,840 place with 27,000. First place is 76k.  What do you have?



top place has 81,791. Sitting indifferently at #137 with 43,561

in other news, this was accidentally tweeted and deleted:


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m just glad I have 1275 gems saved up. Gonna spend as much of it as I need to so I can place in the top 150 and get Maleficant hat stands for all 3 chapters!  That sounds like a good idea, right?





Arundal said:


> Lol, you know you need those hat stands to sell to Merlin. The person at the top my Leaderboard is almost to 68,000 points. Don’t want to know what they are doing to level so quick. Think I am at about 890.


Why would he sell them to Merlin?  Think of all the magic they will produce every six hours.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> top place has 81,791. Sitting indifferently at #137 with 43,561
> 
> in other news, this was accidentally tweeted and deleted:
> 
> View attachment 512795


There was some speculation to this addition back when they first opened the Adventureland and Frontierland areas and the building showed up.  Guess that'll be the next patch of land they open?


----------



## supernova

2010_Bride said:


> I agree! I just bought all 25 books at once. Maybe the new batch of interns actually play this game


We've been mentioning the need for that improvement for a while.  Maybe they hired a third intern to comb old online posts?  It certainly did help.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Sweet jesus, I had forgotten how boring and repetitive these tiresome Tower Challenges are.  And we still have 13 days of this nonsense to go.



Yeah, the first day or so was fun but then this morning I was thinking "there are still like 2 days left in the first round of this?"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> top place has 81,791. Sitting indifferently at #137 with 43,561
> 
> in other news, this was accidentally tweeted and deleted:
> 
> View attachment 512795



That could be fun - really fun movie.  

Plus "no touchy" works for a covid world


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, the first day or so was fun but then this morning I was thinking "there are still like 2 days left in the first round of this?"



How  many days do you predict It will be when we say *WHEN WILL THIS NIGHTMARE END!!!     *


----------



## Renarr

Well, my game decided it's not in the mood to show ads anymore, which is going to hurt quite a bit.  Got the ticket into support, but it's been like this all day.


----------



## Withamblade

Renarr said:


> Well, my game decided it's not in the mood to show ads anymore, which is going to hurt quite a bit.  Got the ticket into support, but it's been like this all day.


Mines been the same, very frustrating as missing out due to it


----------



## karly05

I pulled Roo from the Pooh chest! I needed Tigger, but I'm happy to have a character. 

I'm probably going to splurge 60 gems on an Aladdin chest in hopes of getting another character who can help with this chapter. I'm pretty sure Owl is a lost cause but I'm still going to do what I can.


----------



## Renarr

I pulled Winnie the Pooh from my chest this morning!  He will be barely more than zero help with Owl (I don't have a way to level him without elixir), but I'm glad to pull a Legendary from the chest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ugh, my game froze and when I restarted it the whole Tower Event stuff is just gone

That seems not ideal


----------



## karly05

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, my game froze and when I restarted it the whole Tower Event stuff is just gone
> 
> That seems not ideal



Sometimes when I open the game, event stuff is not showing, but if I close and reopen, it's there. This isn't the first event I've had that issue with.


----------



## Arundal

I pulled an exciting Tiny House just for Merlin from my Pooh chest .  Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karly05 said:


> Sometimes when I open the game, event stuff is not showing, but if I close and reopen, it's there. This isn't the first event I've had that issue with.



I did that several times and nothing.  I wound in uninstalling and then reinstalling the app and seems to be all good now


----------



## supernova

I got the Winnie the Pooh bee costume from my chest.  Not sure when I'll ever get to use it, but this might be the first time I've ever received something decent from these give-away chests.  One less useless costume that I'm missing now.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, the first day or so was fun but then this morning I was thinking "there are still like 2 days left in the first round of this?"





mikegood2 said:


> How many days do you predict It will be when we say *WHEN WILL THIS NIGHTMARE END!!!    *


Like both of you gentlemen, I'm sure, today's second chapter began with enough currency to buy all 25 owl hats.  So now I have zero to do but amass currency to begin chapter 3 with enough currency for the books and hopefully Owl too.  Let the monotony begin.


----------



## Arundal

I was short on points by six hats being able to buy all 25, but that should not take long and with about 50 hot chocolates, this should not be an issue to have enough points for the 25 glasses for third phase.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> I was short on points by six hats being able to buy all 25, but that should not take long and with about 50 hot chocolates, this should not be an issue to have enough points for the 25 glasses for third phase.



Yeah, I am about the same - feels like if you watch the adds you can amass hot chocolates pretty fast.

Will wind up using some this round as I don't have the ringmaster so that one category will be very short on characters


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Like both of you gentlemen, I'm sure, today's second chapter began with enough currency to buy all 25 owl hats.  So now I have zero to do but amass currency to begin chapter 3 with enough currency for the books and hopefully Owl too.  Let the monotony begin.





Arundal said:


> I was short on points by six hats being able to buy all 25, but that should not take long and with about 50 hot chocolates, this should not be an issue to have enough points for the 25 glasses for third phase.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I am about the same - feels like if you watch the adds you can amass hot chocolates pretty fast.
> 
> Will wind up using some this round as I don't have the ringmaster so that one category will be very short on characters



I ended up being 2 hats short with TC, but just bought the remaining 2. Also didn’t care where I finished ranked for chapter 1 up 158th. Now I wish I spend an extra  or two and finished top 150. 

Also watching the TC ads also give a lot of   along with the


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I ended up being 2 hats short with TC, but just bought the remaining 2. Also didn’t care where I finished ranked for chapter 1 up 158th. Now I wish I spend an extra  or two and finished top 150.
> 
> Also watching the TC ads also give a lot of   along with the


Do believe me when I say that I didn't check once to see where I ended up. I know I got some currency and cocoa, but not the hat stand, so I wasn't in the top group.  Won't be monitoring this time around, either.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Also watching the TC ads also give a lot of  along with the



The ads being missing for three straight days totally sucks in a challenge like this.  Luckily, it's probably only really going to cost me a gem or two at most, since Owl was never really in the cards but Rabbit and his house are pretty much shoo-ins at this point.


----------



## Sabres431

So I had enough currency to buy 12.  I had a lull and a late start on part to due to a funeral and the travel(me driving) involved.  Currently at 14(not worried) BUT 1st place is currently 101,839 and I'm at #4,544 with 6,607. ***?


----------



## Renarr

Sabres431 said:


> So I had enough currency to buy 12.  I had a lull and a late start on part to due to a funeral and the travel(me driving) involved.  Currently at 14(not worried) BUT 1st place is currently 101,839 and I'm at #4,544 with 6,607. ***?



The leaderboards are a bit weird.  I pretty much started right away (I've only got 5 characters this chapter, so the leaderboard... LOL, nothing's happening there), but I'm 2654th with 4043 points, and the leader on my board only has 37,577.


----------



## Quellman

Ah yes. the Tower Challenge.  Why is there a sudden push for Merry Weather? I never purchased her. But she is a character in every chapter now. That's a real need to get people to swap the gems for her or cough up a few bucks. Maybe I'll get her in this years Christmas chest. 

I've noticed my game 3 times now not load the tower event when I open it. So I have to force close and restart. Quirky, but at least it isn't an issue. I usually do the 3 advertisements inside the TC menu screen to ensure I get my chance of 40 tokens or some more hot chocolate, as I am sure I'll need it by the third chapter. Is it still 5k ec for 1 gem?


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> Ah yes. the Tower Challenge.  Why is there a sudden push for Merry Weather? I never purchased her. But she is a character in every chapter now. That's a real need to get people to swap the gems for her or cough up a few bucks. Maybe I'll get her in this years Christmas chest.
> 
> I've noticed my game 3 times now not load the tower event when I open it. So I have to force close and restart. Quirky, but at least it isn't an issue. I usually do the 3 advertisements inside the TC menu screen to ensure I get my chance of 40 tokens or some more hot chocolate, as I am sure I'll need it by the third chapter. Is it still 5k ec for 1 gem?



It was like that with Eve until I bought her.  Now she isn't needed as much.  My guess is it will be some other premium character next time.


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> It was like that with Eve until I bought her.  Now she isn't needed as much.  My guess is it will be some other premium character next time.


It'll be maximus. 500 gems please...


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Ah yes. the Tower Challenge.  Why is there a sudden push for Merry Weather? I never purchased her. But she is a character in every chapter now. That's a real need to get people to swap the gems for her or cough up a few bucks. Maybe I'll get her in this years Christmas chest.
> 
> I've noticed my game 3 times now not load the tower event when I open it. So I have to force close and restart. Quirky, but at least it isn't an issue. I usually do the 3 advertisements inside the TC menu screen to ensure I get my chance of 40 tokens or some more hot chocolate, as I am sure I'll need it by the third chapter. Is it still 5k ec for 1 gem?





mmmears said:


> It was like that with Eve until I bought her.  Now she isn't needed as much.  My guess is it will be some other premium character next time.





Quellman said:


> It'll be maximus. 500 gems please...


Or is it just that they are rewarding people that have spent their gems on the characters?  Everyone had a chance to buy them, most passed, and now we're complaining that we don't have the characters to use?  What's the point of having premium characters if they aren't going to bonus those who chose to pick them up?


----------



## Renarr

The funny thing is that since Merryweather unlocked early for the event (she's not unlocked in the main storyline for me yet), she was going to be my next target to help with the Sleeping Beauty storyline.

The lack of ads issue has been driving me batty; I would have been only a couple of days away from unlocking Merryweather if it weren't for that with gems.  As it is, if the issue isn't resolved, I don't know if I can level enough characters fast enough to get there.

On the plus side, the milestones in Chapter 2 are going better than I thought: I already picked up the 4th (which I thought was a stretch goal), and should be in good shape for the last.  Cocoa has been dropping for me a lot better than I anticipated.  With 14K EC, that should be enough to pick up Rabbit and the house, and so I'm mostly just trading some questing time for a gem or two extra at the end of the event.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Or is it just that they are rewarding people that have spent their gems on the characters?  Everyone had a chance to buy them, most passed, and now we're complaining that we don't have the characters to use?  What's the point of having premium characters if they aren't going to bonus those who chose to pick them up?


You seem to think that they are rewarding the people who got the characters, when in reality they are looking for people to buy her with cash and get the tokens for a quick level to 3.  Especially newer players.  As we have mentioned many times in the past, there isn't a real end game for long term players like ourselves. I have over 50 cocoa right now and don't have merry weather. I send out full teams every 2 hours. I don't have many of the premium gem characters as i seem to be gem poor most of the time.   Does the choice of merry weather as a recurring person benefit those who purchased her many moons ago? Yes it does. Her low buy in is also nice to have for those not wanting to pay cash for her.   

At least it doesn't require a costume you can't obtain or a character impossible to get.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Or is it just that they are rewarding people that have spent their gems on the characters?  Everyone had a chance to buy them, most passed, and now we're complaining that we don't have the characters to use?  What's the point of having premium characters if they aren't going to bonus those who chose to pick them up?



That would make more sense if it weren’t for the Grumpy fiasco and all the hoops players had to go thru to get him. Remember when he was supposed to be the most special or special/premium character. If I remember correctly he was suppose to be useful for all future events. When was the last time he‘s helped with anything?



Quellman said:


> You seem to think that they are rewarding the people who got the characters, when in reality they are looking for people to buy her with cash and get the tokens for a quick level to 3.  Especially newer players.  As we have mentioned many times in the past, there isn't a real end game for long term players like ourselves. I have over 50 cocoa right now and don't have merry weather. I send out full teams every 2 hours. I don't have many of the premium gem characters as i seem to be gem poor most of the time.   Does the choice of merry weather as a recurring person benefit those who purchased her many moons ago? Yes it does. Her low buy in is also nice to have for those not wanting to pay cash for her.
> 
> At least it doesn't require a costume you can't obtain or a character impossible to get.



*DON’T REMIND THEM ABOUT COSTUMES!!!*

The closest thing to an end game to me is being able to finish all my characters before the next event/TC. I’ve been close to accomplishing that in the past, but it’s been awhile and doubt I’ll even be able to.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> When was the last time he‘s helped with anything?


He helped with the last gold trophy event. 

I am trying to push hard on the characters from Hercules. Pocahontas is almost done, and I could just buy that from the elixir shop if I wanted.  SOOOO CLOSE!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Or is it just that they are rewarding people that have spent their gems on the characters?  Everyone had a chance to buy them, most passed, and now we're complaining that we don't have the characters to use?  What's the point of having premium characters if they aren't going to bonus those who chose to pick them up?



Not really complaining.  More pointing out that buying that one character that is constantly used will only help this one time, so perhaps isn't a wise choice to get one that seems helpful now if that's the only motivation?  I can't remember if it was Eve or Wall-E (now I think it's Wall-E) but whichever was premium was constantly needed and I didn't have it, and then when I did get it (maybe a new year's chest, maybe I saved up my gems, but I honestly can't remember) I thought, wow, finally the tower will be easier.  Then that one was rarely used.  

ETA - I do not have all the characters, but I seem to have the ones I need this time around, plus almost 50 cocoas, so I'm not worried about getting owl.  He is a character I do want, though.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> That would make more sense if it weren’t for the Grumpy fiasco and all the hoops players had to go thru to get him. Remember when he was supposed to be the most special or special/premium character. If I remember correctly he was suppose to be useful for all future events. When was the last time he‘s helped with anything?


Oh c'mon now.  We are both VERY well aware that his washing up task is helpful for each trophy event.  I mean, that's gotta count for something, right?


----------



## JamesGarvey

There’s another update in the iOS store, version 5.2.1, The description doesn’t give any details but it might be a fix for you folks missing ad viewing.


----------



## Renarr

JamesGarvey said:


> There’s another update in the iOS store, version 5.2.1, The description doesn’t give any details but it might be a fix for you folks missing ad viewing.



Here's hoping there's one for Windows soon.  I checked to see and I don't appear to have one.

They appear to have pushed out some kind of in-game change that helps a little: for two days straight, I've been able to watch *exactly four* Gameloft ads the entire day. Yesterday, I watched three event ads and got the daily chest. Today, I was smarter and got the two gems.


----------



## supernova

22 glasses purchased.  Three more, then Owl, and then I can cruise for the remaining four days.  With 60+ cocoas, there's no way I'm not getting Owl.


----------



## karly05

I can't see making it to Owl, but I'm fine with that. I had zero Pooh characters going into the challenge. Pulled Roo from the free chest, bought Rabbit and his House today then splurged gems on a Pooh chest and got Pooh, tried my luck with one more and got Tigger!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> 22 glasses purchased.  Three more, then Owl, and then I can cruise for the remaining four days.  With 60+ cocoas, there's no way I'm not getting Owl.


I bought 21 glasses and will be done soon. Yeah.


----------



## JamesGarvey

When you welcome Owl, he has a 6hr solo task, no token drops to start


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> 22 glasses purchased.  Three more, then Owl, and then I can cruise for the remaining four days.  With 60+ cocoas, there's no way I'm not getting Owl.





Arundal said:


> I bought 21 glasses and will be done soon. Yeah.



Just a heads up, Owl costs 2500 EC to welcome. You’ll have no problem getting him, but it will just take a little longer.



JamesGarvey said:


> When you welcome Owl, he has a 6hr solo task, no token drops to start



Thanks for the info! I’ll be welcoming owl Some time today. Had enough EC to buy all the glasses, but 700 EC short of welcoming Owl.


----------



## Arundal

Yep I was aware of the 2,500 to welcome him but it should not be a problem. Thanks


----------



## JamesGarvey

Another batch of cocoa at the end of the month. Back to back tower challenges


----------



## Peachkins

Has this Tower Challenge been much easier than previous? I admittedly completely ignored the last couple, but I really wanted Owl and the Tigger hat stand, so I've been doing this one. I've already bought most of the glasses for Owl, and I have over 50 cocoa. I've never been this far ahead. There were a couple challenges previously where I didn't come close to getting the last character (Cri-kee and the Mayor come to mind).


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Another batch of cocoa at the end of the month. Back to back tower challenges
> 
> View attachment 514920



I really hope they don’t do back to back TC!  That said, it’s probably a lot easier for them to run a TC than a new event and I might prefer another TC than an event. Would love to finish leveling up all my PatF characters before the next event.



Peachkins said:


> Has this Tower Challenge been much easier than previous? I admittedly completely ignored the last couple, but I really wanted Owl and the Tigger hat stand, so I've been doing this one. I've already bought most of the glasses for Owl, and I have over 50 cocoa. I've never been this far ahead. There were a couple challenges previously where I didn't come close to getting the last character (Cri-kee and the Mayor come to mind).



It‘s kinda felt that way, at least compared it to the last 2-3. It also definitely feels like cocoa is dropping at a much better rate. I’m sitting at 59 right now.


----------



## Arundal

This TC seemed easier, think I am sitting at 60 Cocoas and should they do another TC let them carry over. I have nearly all the characters for this TC so have not had to use very many as I sleep at night. I am fine with another TC, and let new characters wait.


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> This TC seemed easier, think I am sitting at 60 Cocoas and should they do another TC let them carry over. I have nearly all the characters for this TC so have not had to use very many as I sleep at night. I am fine with another TC, and let new characters wait.


The cocoa no longer carry over if I remember correctly.  They used to.


----------



## Renarr

I have to admit, the idea of doing a second tower challenge right away doesn't have a ton of appeal yet with my limited cast of characters.  Granted, I may be able to pick up a few more, but I can't imagine the configuration of characters and levels will be any friendlier for this new guy, and I was lucky enough to have Aladdin already at level 7 for Chapter 2.

The ad bug and how slow they've been to fix it has also left a sour taste in my mouth with these.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> The cocoa no longer carry over if I remember correctly.  They used to.


Yeah, just would be nice if they carried Cocoas over like the extra tokens on Tap Events.


----------



## supernova

Right, no carry-over cocoa.  But then, we just saw this ten days ago.  None of us started with any more than the three they gifted to us.  So why are we even wondering if they carry over?  Short term memory issues, I see.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I really hope they don’t do back to back TC!  That said, it’s probably a lot easier for them to run a TC than a new event and I might prefer another TC than an event. Would love to finish leveling up all my PatF characters before the next event.


If you are still working on Princess and the Frog, then you must have hit a time warp in your game!


----------



## Wdw1015

Pretty bummed to see another TC at the end of the month. As a long time player, I find them pretty boring with just one character as the reward at the end.


----------



## DisTXMom

I have all of the characters for cocoa and still have <15 most of the time. I check my game a couple of times during the day(3-4?). Only have 5 glasses so far, so owl isn’t looking great, but I’ll keep trying because I really would like that character.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Pretty bummed to see another TC at the end of the month. As a long time player, I find them pretty boring with just one character as the reward at the end.


I find the TC give me time to catch up on the characters from the last event so I don’t mind much. Only take some attention not all.


----------



## Peachkins

Wdw1015 said:


> Pretty bummed to see another TC at the end of the month. As a long time player, I find them pretty boring with just one character as the reward at the end.



Same here. Unless I really want the character, I've been ignoring them lately outside of clicking on the cursed buildings.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I realize it’s not a change they’d actually make, but if instead of a specific character, the chapter reward was a sapphire chest, resulting in either a random unlocked character or gem reward, end game players would have some incentive to actually care. As it stands now, I play just enough to earn the EC to unlock the character and then lose all interest in the tower challenge.

Also, my stockpile of cocoa sits at 39, so let’s not pretend earning them is some arduous task that makes the game unplayable and they need carrying over.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I realize it’s not a change they’d actually make, but if instead of a specific character, the chapter reward was a sapphire chest, resulting in either a random unlocked character or gem reward, end game players would have some incentive to actually care. As it stands now, I play just enough to earn the EC to unlock the character and then lose all interest in the tower challenge.
> 
> Also, my stockpile of cocoa sits at 39, so let’s not pretend earning them is some arduous task that makes the game unplayable and they need carrying over.


I'm at 72 right now, and over half way to the final milestone prize.  Cannot recall if I have a Tigger hat stand yet or if this a newly-created prize.  Once that hits, there's nothing more to really do.  Can't see myself scrambling to earn a paltry 7 or so gems at the end of this event.


----------



## Renarr

I clearly need to set up a GoFundMe type page but with cocoa.  

Not having Tigger hurts, and I suspect I'll run out of cocoa to keep the pace with 30K for the Tigger stand.  It doesn't help that my highest possible combined level for this round is 24.

That being said, this event is going better than I could have imagined.  Comfortably gotten all the older characters and attractions, and getting at least 4 gems from the EC conversion.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'm at 72 right now, and over half way to the final milestone prize.  Cannot recall if I have a Tigger hat stand yet or if this a newly-created prize.  Once that hits, there's nothing more to really do.  Can't see myself scrambling to earn a paltry 7 or so gems at the end of this event.


I am surprised I have 60 something Cocoas because I am usually scrambling for them but I have most of these characters so have not had to use very many. Welcoming Owl now, so only working toward the Tigger hat stand as well.


----------



## Arundal

I was surprised to see I can only level Owl by buying more tokens with EC points. I will wait until this TC is over.


----------



## wnwardii

Arundal said:


> I was surprised to see I can only level Owl by buying more tokens with EC points. I will wait until this TC is over.


Might as well use the EC points to purchase the different tokens.  This will be less you have to do later.  The EC won't carry over, so if you don't use it, you just lose the opportunity to start leveling Owl.  I would use the EC points on the the more "expensive" tokens since the cheapest one will eventually be the common token to collect.

With the Tower Challenge, I do not recall if any of the left over EC will convert to gems.  If someone can confirm, then that may be an option if low on gems.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> If you are still working on Princess and the Frog, then you must have hit a time warp in your game!



Coulda sworn I typed Hercules, but I had read something about the PatF Splace Mountain overlay, right before typing it.

Need 2 more Raccoon hates, not buying any, and I’ll be down to just Hercules characters



Wdw1015 said:


> Pretty bummed to see another TC at the end of the month. As a long time player, I find them pretty boring with just one character as the reward at the end.



Same here! Although I’m more bothered by the “quick turnaround” between events than the TC. Would feel the same way if it was an event.



Arundal said:


> I find the TC give me time to catch up on the characters from the last event so I don’t mind much. Only take some attention not all.



Trying to take that approach also. TCs are a good way to build up my common Hercules items and will probably focus on the other items between the TC.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I was surprised to see I can only level Owl by buying more tokens with EC points. I will wait until this TC is over.


I’m sorry, maybe I’m remembering wrong, but hasn’t that been the case?



wnwardii said:


> wnwardii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well use the EC points to purchase the different tokens.  This will be less you have to do later.  The EC won't carry over, so if you don't use it, you just lose the opportunity to start leveling Owl.  I would use the EC points on the the more "expensive" tokens since the cheapest one will eventually be the common token to collect.
> 
> With the Tower Challenge, I do not recall if any of the left over EC will convert to gems.  If someone can confirm, then that may be an option if low on gems.
Click to expand...



Yep, exactly what I plan to do too. Don’t recall any kind of conversation, but I think they give all of us a pity gem? I’ll have no problem getting Owl to level 2, but think his cost will be too high to get to 3. Will purchase as many items as I can though.

I always forget every TC, but which of the 3 items can we ignore because it doesn’t carry over?


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> I always forget every TC, but which of the 3 items can we ignore because it doesn’t carry over?



They were saying on Reddit that it's the third one (the glasses) that doesn't carryover on this one.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I was surprised to see I can only level Owl by buying more tokens with EC points. I will wait until this TC is over.


Happens every time with the TC.  I think we usually get the character to level 2, and then level 3 is unattainable based on the token requirements vs the paltry event currency we can earn.  Once the character is at 2, it's just build up to get a few gems at the end during the conversion.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Coulda sworn I typed Hercules, but I had read something about the PatF Splace Mountain overlay, right before typing it.


Perhaps blending Space Mountain and Splash Mountain might work for Disney.  I'd ride Splace Mountain!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Happens every time with the TC.  I think we usually get the character to level 2, and then level 3 is unattainable based on the token requirements vs the paltry event currency we can earn.  Once the character is at 2, it's just build up to get a few gems at the end during the conversion.



I don’t mind the high EC cost to level an EC character, but wish they would let us buy more of the items. I hate having extra EC that I can’t spend because they won’t let us buy more.




supernova said:


> Perhaps blending Space Mountain and Splash Mountain might work for Disney.  I'd ride Splace Mountain!



I would do, imagine being it the dark and not knowing when you were gonna get wet! Splash Mountain is one of the rides I think my nieces have never rode and I know they’d like. There mom hates water rides, so they’re convinced they’d hate it to.


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> They were saying on Reddit that it's the third one (the glasses) that doesn't carryover on this one.



The glasses, not the books?


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> The glasses, not the books?



Some of the others on the thread were surprised, too, but somebody who already had Owl hit the glitch where the event ended early, and the glasses were the ones gone.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I don’t mind the high EC cost to level an EC character, but wish they would let us buy more of the items. I hate having extra EC that I can’t spend because they won’t let us buy more.


You're right.  The attractions and chests allow us to build above the token limit, so why not allow us to burn the useless event currency on tokens that we can use towards future level-ups?  Oh, right.  Because it makes sense.  Which is why Gameloft wouldn't implement that.  Hopefully they are still reading these boards and are taking notes.  Enjoy the free suggestions, interns.


----------



## Quellman

Well at least I'll be able to get owl to level 2 and hang out there this time around. Scoop up the 1 gem EC exchange rate. Hercules characters leveling seems to have shifted to a crawl.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am on track to just get Owl tonight on iOS, so I am happy about that.  Windows I rarely have a chance, but continue to play casually on my desktop when I can.  Since there was no way I was going to come close to Owl in Windows, I decided to gamble on a Winnie the Pooh chest (I have not "gambled" in ages) and I ended up getting CHRISTOPHER ROBIN!  Woo hoo!


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Well at least I'll be able to get owl to level 2 and hang out there this time around. Scoop up the 1 gem EC exchange rate. Hercules characters leveling seems to have shifted to a crawl.


Don't forget to buy the tokens, at least.  I'll forego the one gem if it means sending characters out for a few less tokens later on.


----------



## karly05

Man that gem exchange rate is pathetic!!! 27000 EC = 7 gems. Cheapskates.

Maybe on the next TC I'll have enough of the right characters to make a real run at the reward character.


----------



## FoSho7787

Hey All,  I broke my phone! When I went to install Kingdoms again; my progress didn't come up when I logged into my facebook like usual. I contacted game support and they told me a couple times that they found my Level 54 game save file; and have sent it to my device -- all I am to do is reload the app; and I should receive a pop-up to load the save file? To no avail . . . I seriously have a chain with 20 emails in it where they keep saying "I have loaded the save file; you'll recieve a pop up" . . . this has been going for like 5-6 days now? Does anyone have experience with this kind of thing? Any success? I saw a post from 2017 that looks like this is not going to happen... TIA!


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Don't forget to buy the tokens, at least.  I'll forego the one gem if it means sending characters out for a few less tokens later on.


I totally accomplished that.  I am really glad that I did.  Epic and Legendary? Owl is going to be hanging out for months.


----------



## anya.sparrow

FoSho7787 said:


> Hey All,  I broke my phone! When I went to install Kingdoms again; my progress didn't come up when I logged into my facebook like usual. I contacted game support and they told me a couple times that they found my Level 54 game save file; and have sent it to my device -- all I am to do is reload the app; and I should receive a pop-up to load the save file? To no avail . . . I seriously have a chain with 20 emails in it where they keep saying "I have loaded the save file; you'll recieve a pop up" . . . this has been going for like 5-6 days now? Does anyone have experience with this kind of thing? Any success? I saw a post from 2017 that looks like this is not going to happen... TIA!


I have had to get a new phone twice now while playing DMK and have always restored the game from my backup.  Don't have any experience with having to contact support.  Sorry.  This may be a dumb question, but did you google your specific problem?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Progress, at least on the Windows side, at dropping out dated devices


----------



## supernova

If they ever opt to cease supporting Windows XP or NT, I'm done for.


----------



## jeremy1002

Is there some way to see in the game which characters drop the gold trophies?


----------



## DisTXMom

Do we have any idea who the helpers in the next tower challenge are?


----------



## anya.sparrow

DisTXMom said:


> Do we have any idea who the helpers in the next tower challenge are?


I think it is too soon to have any idea.  They usually hold regular events before they do another tower challenge, unless there was an announcement I missed.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I know I have a little OCD, but does it bother anyone else that the Hercules characters come before the Onward characters in game play since the tower update?  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## karly05

anya.sparrow said:


> I think it is too soon to have any idea.  They usually hold regular events before they do another tower challenge, unless there was an announcement I missed.



There's a "Refresh" cocoa token on the daily reward calendar toward the end of this month, which has some of us thinking there must be another Tower Challenge coming then.


----------



## anya.sparrow

karly05 said:


> There's a "Refresh" cocoa token on the daily reward calendar toward the end of this month, which has some of us thinking there must be another Tower Challenge coming then.


Gotcha.  Thanks.  I wonder if it might be for Mulan then, since Disney+ decided to release it directly?


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> I know I have a little OCD, but does it bother anyone else that the Hercules characters come before the Onward characters in game play since the tower update?  Makes no sense to me.


My Hercules characters come after my Onward characters as I would expect. I am surprised yours are the other way around.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> My Hercules characters come after my Onward characters as I would expect. I am surprised yours are the other way around.





Arundal said:


> My Hercules characters come after my Onward characters as I would expect. I am surprised yours are the other way around.


Really?  In my "castle" there are fine (where you check their status, etc), but when I am just in the main game and doing normal stuff Onward is last.  It makes me nuts.


----------



## rr333

jeremy1002 said:


> Is there some way to see in the game which characters drop the gold trophies?



Mickey Mouse: Play Trumpet (2h, Level 3)
Pluto: Stop and Sniff (1h, Level 1)
Goofy: Attend a Show (2h, Level 1)
Woody: Taking a Break (6h, Level 3)
Hamm: Rolling Ride (4h, Level 1)
Rex: Happy Dance (1h, Level 1)
EVE: Scout on Space Mountain (6h, Level 10)
Snow White: Bringing Over Lunch (2h, Level 2)
Snow Prince: One Love (4h, Level 1)
Bashful: Washing Up with Bashful (1h, Level 1)
Doc: Washing Up with Doc (1h, Level 1)
Sneezy: Washing Up with Sneezy (1h, Level 1)
Dopey: Washing Up with Dopey (1h, Level 1)
Happy: Washing Up with Happy (1h, Level 1)
Grumpy: Washing Up with Grumpy (1h, Level 1)
Sleepy: Washing Up with Sleepy (1h, Level 1)
The Queen: Selling Apples (2h, Level 2)


----------



## Renarr

Pocahontas also has one at Level 3 if you have her comfy costume.


----------



## JamesGarvey

I didn’t notice until today how unnecessarily long this trophy filler content is.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> I didn’t notice until today how unnecessarily long this trophy filler content is.



Which make the worthless rewards even more annoying! Top 3 gets you a Magic Mirror Trophy destined for Merlin’s cauldron and a few worthless tokens. My plan was get all my event rewards, which I just did right, then ignore it. Problem is I’m also collecting vases so I can level up my next Hercules character. So right now I’m in 1st with 56 trophy lead over 2nd and 73 trophy lead over 4th place. So I’ll probably try to finish top 3.* Because I’m an idiot! *

Anyone remember how you can get the listing of all your tokens and how many of each you have? I know I’ve pulled up that list, but can’t remember how.


----------



## Osum

Do you mean the attraction enchantment tokens? If so, click on Shop, then Buildings, and there’s an Enchantments Tokens button at the top of the screen.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Which make the worthless rewards even more annoying! Top 3 gets you a Magic Mirror Trophy destined for Merlin’s cauldron and a few worthless tokens. My plan was get all my event rewards, which I just did right, then ignore it. Problem is I’m also collecting vases so I can level up my next Hercules character. So right now I’m in 1st with 56 trophy lead over 2nd and 73 trophy lead over 4th place. So I’ll probably try to finish top 3.* Because I’m an idiot! *



I'll take your trophy if you don't want it.  

All kidding aside, I ended up having to be at my dad's most of the day yesterday anyway, so I just shipped everybody on a long task before leaving and then waited to open the game until 10 p.m. PT (14 hours after reset).

Currently sitting in second on my leaderboard with 54, with 4th place 27 trophies behind.  Probably will finish 3rd (it seems like the person in 3rd now can collect in much bigger chunks than I can, and probably has many of the dwarves).

As for the Muses' Vases, I've been mentally done with those.  I'm not feeling the love for collecting another 1500 of those or so.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> I didn’t notice until today how unnecessarily long this trophy filler content is.


Still four whole days left.  Was this a seven day thing?  Don't remember when it started but I know it wasn't yesterday.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> Still four whole days left.  Was this a seven day thing?  Don't remember when it started but I know it wasn't yesterday.



I want to say it started at six days?  Other than checking to see what the rewards are, I've been blissfully ignoring the entire thing, lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Peachkins said:


> I want to say it started at six days?  Other than checking to see what the rewards are, I've been blissfully ignoring the entire thing, lol.



Pretty sure it was six or at least 5+ as when it started I noticed the counter was 5 days and some hours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> I didn’t notice until today how unnecessarily long this trophy filler content is.



Best part of this trophy event is it makes me think more fondly of how amazingly valuable the prior TC event was in comparison


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Best part of this trophy event is it makes me think more fondly of how amazingly valuable the prior TC event was in comparison


If the guesses are true, you may get your wish by month's end.


----------



## lmmatooki

Looks like Emperor's New Groove is pretty much confirmed for this newest update. How many bets on a time limited event?


----------



## Wdw1015

lmmatooki said:


> Looks like Emperor's New Groove is pretty much confirmed for this newest update. How many bets on a time limited event?


 
If this is an event, I wonder what the deal with the hot chocolate is on the calendar?


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> If this is an event, I wonder what the deal with the hot chocolate is on the calendar?


I was wondering that as well but it can't be another tower challenge for this one. Unless they are planning on us doing 2 events at once. However, that doesn't seem like something that they would be able to manage.


----------



## Wdw1015

lmmatooki said:


> I was wondering that as well but it can't be another tower challenge for this one. Unless they are planning on us doing 2 events at once. However, that doesn't seem like something that they would be able to manage.


Unless maybe it’s permanent? Then they could make a tower challenge work


----------



## lmmatooki

Wdw1015 said:


> Unless maybe it’s permanent? Then they could make a tower challenge work


Also possible, I'd imagine a lot of people won't be too happy about that when we just finished a tower challenge. They do like to make the community angry. My guess now is that it might be permanent, we have another tower challenge, and it's all okay because they make it up to us with one more plot of land (the big surprise they have been telling us about for months, one small plot of land). Now that seems like something they would do.


----------



## mikegood2

lmmatooki said:


> Looks like Emperor's New Groove is pretty much confirmed for this newest update. How many bets on a time limited event?



Really hoping it’s permanent content and not an event/TC.

Selfishly I’d be happy if we didn’t get anything for another month or so and I could concentrate on getting as many Hercules characters finished as possible. So far I’ve finished 2 of them and will have a third  done in the next few days. My remaining 4 Hercules characters are at level 8, 9, 8 and 7.   Owl on the other hand is gonna take forever, but I should be leveling him to 4 in the next few days


----------



## supernova

lmmatooki said:


> I was wondering that as well but it can't be another tower challenge for this one. Unless they are planning on us doing 2 events at once. However, that doesn't seem like something that they would be able to manage.


I remember the last time I think they did back-to-back challenges.  Probably easier on their tiny intern minds if they don't have to swap out programming.  But then, we need to determine if they'd introduce a new movie via a Tower Challenge.  Friggin' interns...


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Probably easier on their tiny intern minds if they don't have to swap out programming.


Probably. They couldn't even get the patch notes right. Gold Trophy event featuring..... ALADDIN. Get out all of your Aladdin Buildings and characters ready to collect some trophies in our exciting trophy event. 

Ha Ha, Just kidding. Pull out all of those Snow White Buildings and character so the dwarfs can show you how to really wash up nice and clean during the time of COVID.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Probably. They couldn't even get the patch notes right. Gold Trophy event featuring..... ALADDIN. Get out all of your Aladdin Buildings and characters ready to collect some trophies in our exciting trophy event.
> 
> Ha Ha, Just kidding. Pull out all of those Snow White Buildings and character so the dwarfs can show you how to really wash up nice and clean during the time of COVID.


Gold trophy icon on the first Trophy page is appropriately the Incredibles one. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> If this is an event, I wonder what the deal with the hot chocolate is on the calendar?



Wasn't there a delay in the last update working for iOS? Maybe this is just hot chocolates to make up to those people that didn't get that calendar day last time?

I don't know, just trying to think of a reason for them that would be kicking off a new TC

Could be kind of interesting to introduce new characters that you get via TC - or some earning normal way and then one is via the TC


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Gold trophy icon on the first Trophy page is appropriately the Incredibles one. Makes perfect sense.


Incredibly stupid.


----------



## McCoy

There are rumors and speculation that the Incredibles trophy is another hint that Edna Mode is the next Tower Challenge character.


----------



## karly05

I agree, puzzle piece makes me think TENG. The "accidental tweet" on pg 1556 said TENG would be part of main storyline, so presumably permanent content. Maybe the introduction of them will be like when you could get Pocahontas early before reaching that "story" point?

If Edna Mode shows up, I will be playing like mad to get her. E is the best.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anyone else finding the Owl ear hats a pain to get?  And you can't buy them from Merlin


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else finding the Owl ear hats a pain to get?  And you can't buy them from Merlin


One more example of artificially stretching gameplay.


----------



## mara512

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else finding the Owl ear hats a pain to get?  And you can't buy them from Merlin



absolutely.  My Owl has been stuck on level 2 forever.


----------



## FoSho7787

FoSho7787 said:


> Hey All,  I broke my phone! When I went to install Kingdoms again; my progress didn't come up when I logged into my facebook like usual. I contacted game support and they told me a couple times that they found my Level 54 game save file; and have sent it to my device -- all I am to do is reload the app; and I should receive a pop-up to load the save file? To no avail . . . I seriously have a chain with 20 emails in it where they keep saying "I have loaded the save file; you'll recieve a pop up" . . . this has been going for like 5-6 days now? Does anyone have experience with this kind of thing? Any success? I saw a post from 2017 that looks like this is not going to happen... TIA!


WELP, I had 5, maybe 6 days playing tag with the interns back and forth to try and locate my save game. One of them told me early on that I had been connected through Facebook, so they were going to send my save file to my phone via my facebook profile. Well, it turns out that was incorrect; and it was through my Google Play.  So, if you ever lose your progress, make sure you're synced through both Facebook and Google. 

I would be so stoked for Edna! I have all the incredibles! I wish I had any Hercules characters though -- I've been on a real long break!


----------



## Renarr

First ever trophy!


----------



## Quellman

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else finding the Owl ear hats a pain to get?  And you can't buy them from Merlin


It's going to be a terrible slog for him. I got all the books first and now I'm working on the ear hats. Not sure why I didn't get any ear hats since so many double tasks. But this guy sucks as much as he does in the show.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else finding the Owl ear hats a pain to get?  And you can't buy them from Merlin





Quellman said:


> It's going to be a terrible slog for him. I got all the books first and now I'm working on the ear hats. Not sure why I didn't get any ear hats since so many double tasks. But this guy sucks as much as he does in the show.



I’ve been pleasant surprised with my drop rates and leveled my  to 4 2 days ago. Still gonna be a slow slog, but hope drops continue like that.

Also, should have my 3rd Hercules character finished in the next day or two. Depends on how my last 2 Pegasus ear hats drop. Then I’ll just be down to:

*Hercules* - 8
*Pain* - 9
*Hades* - 8
*Panic* - 8


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like another mini tapper event - Heffalump baloons ... similar to the last one, nothing super great in rewards unless you want to go for the trophy

Also a live stream on Friday for Emperor's New Groove - looks to definitely be permanent content and then I guess another new, separate character to be added that will help 

"
Get your groove on in a new, drama llama-filled addition to the main Kingdom Quest storyline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Join the comical cast from The Emperor's New Groove in our latest update, and find out more about a surprise character that's coming to lend a hand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"


----------



## wnwardii

The mini tapper event is 5 Heffalump balloons every 2 hours.


----------



## Renarr

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like another mini tapper event - Heffalump baloons ... similar to the last one, nothing super great in rewards unless you want to go for the trophy



The reward isn't a trophy, it's a statue decoration, so it's even more impressive of a mini-event.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like another mini tapper event - Heffalump baloons ... similar to the last one, nothing super great in rewards unless you want to go for the trophy
> 
> Also a live stream on Friday for Emperor's New Groove - looks to definitely be permanent content and then I guess another new, separate character to be added that will help
> 
> "
> Get your groove on in a new, drama llama-filled addition to the main Kingdom Quest storyline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join the comical cast from The Emperor's New Groove in our latest update, and find out more about a surprise character that's coming to lend a hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "





Renarr said:


> The reward isn't a trophy, it's a statue decoration, so it's even more impressive of a mini-event.



I find it amusing that of all the tappers, the Heffalump balloons, which are probably the easiest ones to find also gives us a go button to take us directly to them. I wish they would give us a go/find button for all rappers.

Also, looks like permanent content for another Disney movie I haven’t watched. Seems like they’ve been doing that a lotfor me recently.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> I find it amusing that of all the tappers, the Heffalump balloons, which are probably the easiest ones to find also gives us a go button to take us directly to them. I wish they would give us a go/find button for all rappers.
> 
> Also, looks like permanent content for another Disney movie I haven’t watched. Seems like they’ve been doing that a lotfor me recently.



Emperor's New Groove is one of my favorites - definitely has a different sense of humor than other Disney movies, sort of pokes fun of itself a little bit

Worth a watch for sure!


----------



## Renarr

TheMaxRebo said:


> Emperor's New Groove is one of my favorites - definitely has a different sense of humor than other Disney movies, sort of pokes fun of itself a little bit
> 
> Worth a watch for sure!



I might have to give it a try, then.  Didn't look like my type of thing, but one of the things I love about Wreck-It Ralph 2 is Disney's willingness to poke fun at itself throughout.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Renarr said:


> I might have to give it a try, then.  Didn't look like my type of thing, but one of the things I love about Wreck-It Ralph 2 is Disney's willingness to poke fun at itself throughout.



more poking fun at animated movies more than Disney (so not exact same thing as Wreck it Ralph)

Like the Emporer has his own themesong to get played and the singer sort of looks like Elvis


Or the two groups are racing to get somewhere and one group gets there first and there is no way they could have so one character pulls down a map and explains, yeah it doesn't make any sense



Not sure how to describe it - almost seems more like Waner Brothers cartoon humor than standard Disney animated humor


----------



## mmmears

I think I saw it way back when it came out on DVD, but didn't love it.  Maybe I will give it another chance now, so at least I know which character is which.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I love Disney, and I have never seen this movie.  I guess it's time.


----------



## Quellman

anya.sparrow said:


> I love Disney, and I have never seen this movie.  I guess it's time.


Kronk! Pull the lever! -  Just do it. At least you'll understand the character story line if you bother to read them!


----------



## anya.sparrow

HEY INTERNS!

I am tired of collecting common tokens.  That is all.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Kronk! Pull the lever! -  Just do it. At least you'll understand the character story line if you bother to read them!


But then, does anyone really bother at this point?  With STILL zero impact on gameplay, I've gotta think no.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> HEY INTERNS!
> 
> I am tired of collecting common tokens.  That is all.


I wish one of those idiots would kindly explain why I'm still pulling dice, crystals, and friggin' snowflakes out of chests.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I wish one of those idiots would kindly explain why I'm still pulling dice, crystals, and friggin' snowflakes out of chests.



Because in their infinite wisdom and to “improve our experience and gameplay” they decided to increase the number of those items we can collect. Seriously I doubt it was anything any of us were asking for andcan’t see how it improves the game on any way. Mark it down as another  up from the interns!


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Because in their infinite wisdom and to “improve our experience and gameplay” they decided to increase the number of those items we can collect. Seriously I doubt it was anything any of us were asking for andcan’t see how it improves the game on any way. Mark it down as another  up from the interns!


It artificially slows down game progress. Instead of maxing out past enchantable buildings, and then being able to collect only for buildings you need, it now takes forever to gather enough tokens (without spending on chests) to enchant. So by the time you have enough tokens to enchant grandmother willow, your characters will all be level 10.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Livestream summary from reddit:


Update 43: Emperor’s New Groove & Wreck it Ralph Tower Challenge.


Update starting to roll out from Tuesday August 25th.
Update may be released at different times on different platforms. 
Any delays will be notified. 

Emperors New Groove Permanent Content

ENG content will be a MAIN kingdom quest storyline. 
Will need to have finished pocahontas storyline ‘Sweet Rewards’ to unlock the ENG STORYLINE.
Human Kuzco costume teased possibly comig down the line. 
Characters: Kuzco (Llama form). Pacha. Kronk (Premium). Yzma. 
Attractions: Yzmas Lair. Mudka’s Meat Hut. 
Float: Yzmas potion cupboard. Llama Kuzco turning into a parrot and back. 
Concessions: None. Not even a Spinach Puffs stand 
Tower Challenge Starts Thursday August 27th

WRECK IT RALPH 
If you beat all three chapters in the tower this time you can unlock ‘bonus content’. Which will be tokens for Comfy Cinderella costume which will be available again. Tokens available to buy with any excess MC you may earn. 
Full team bonus returning. 
Main Prize: Gord. (NOT King Candy.)
Returning Characters: Anna. Rabbit. Ralph. 
Returning Attractions: Arendelle Ice Rink. Rabbits House. The Internet. (Big thanks to asingleant & mariellleyyy & _beautiful_calamari for filling in the gaps here!)
Featured Collections: 1) Frozen. Toy Story. Monsters Inc. Jungle Book. 2) Cinderella. Wall- E. Peter Pan. 3) Mickey + Friends. Pocahontas. Zootopia. Full list in patch notes. 
Featured Characters: 1) Olaf. 2) Tigger. 3) Calhoun. 
REFRESH TOKENS: Kronk. Sarge. Buzz. Jessie. - There will be a Kronk bundle available during the TC. I suppose its a way for early access to Kronk if youve not finished Main Questline after Pocahontas quests. 
NEW CONCESSIONS: 1) Vanellope ice cream stand. 2) Bunny balloon stand. 3) Kitty Balloon Stand. 
NEW QOL FEATURE: TC menu will show how many points each character will earn you. 
LAND

One spot outside of Expedition Everest unlocked. 
Available when adjacent plot is unlocked. (By Frontierland/Adventureland portal) 
Expedition Everest NOT unlocked this time. 
Balancing Changes

Frozen and WIR floats moved from -Legendary chests to Parade Float. 
Animation academy is back, will be available in Merlins Shop for elixir 
Natalie has reaffirmed YET AGAIN that chests are and have always been predetermined as soon as you open them. (If i see one more post about this after this livestream... )
HINT FOR NEXT UPDATE: Critters event. Shocking and ghoulish fun.


----------



## Quellman

I had to look up who Gord is. Just a tip, you have to search for Gord, Wreck it Ralph or your results are interesting to say the least. There is absolutely nothing in this event aside from Gord for legacy players.  And BTW, did we just not have a Pooh Tower Challenge where we got a useless Owl?  

I assume then that the permanent content is available at download since Kronk a premium character can get cocoa. I guess I can be excited about unlocking some more land to not put anything in.  

Did they ever address why Snow White collection was used in the last gold trophy event and not Aladdin as released in patch notes?  I mean I guess they need patch notes for their patch notes now.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Livestream summary from reddit:
> 
> 
> Update 43: Emperor’s New Groove & Wreck it Ralph Tower Challenge.
> 
> 
> Update starting to roll out from Tuesday August 25th.
> Update may be released at different times on different platforms.
> Any delays will be notified.
> 
> Emperors New Groove Permanent Content
> 
> ENG content will be a MAIN kingdom quest storyline.
> Will need to have finished pocahontas storyline ‘Sweet Rewards’ to unlock the ENG STORYLINE.
> Human Kuzco costume teased possibly comig down the line.
> Characters: Kuzco (Llama form). Pacha. Kronk (Premium). Yzma.
> Attractions: Yzmas Lair. Mudka’s Meat Hut.
> Float: Yzmas potion cupboard. Llama Kuzco turning into a parrot and back.
> Concessions: None. Not even a Spinach Puffs stand
> Tower Challenge Starts Thursday August 27th
> 
> WRECK IT RALPH
> If you beat all three chapters in the tower this time you can unlock ‘bonus content’. Which will be tokens for Comfy Cinderella costume which will be available again. Tokens available to buy with any excess MC you may earn.
> Full team bonus returning.
> Main Prize: Gord. (NOT King Candy.)
> Returning Characters: Anna. Rabbit. Ralph.
> Returning Attractions: Arendelle Ice Rink. Rabbits House. The Internet. (Big thanks to asingleant & mariellleyyy & _beautiful_calamari for filling in the gaps here!)
> Featured Collections: 1) Frozen. Toy Story. Monsters Inc. Jungle Book. 2) Cinderella. Wall- E. Peter Pan. 3) Mickey + Friends. Pocahontas. Zootopia. Full list in patch notes.
> Featured Characters: 1) Olaf. 2) Tigger. 3) Calhoun.
> REFRESH TOKENS: Kronk. Sarge. Buzz. Jessie. - There will be a Kronk bundle available during the TC. I suppose its a way for early access to Kronk if youve not finished Main Questline after Pocahontas quests.
> NEW CONCESSIONS: 1) Vanellope ice cream stand. 2) Bunny balloon stand. 3) Kitty Balloon Stand.
> NEW QOL FEATURE: TC menu will show how many points each character will earn you.
> LAND
> 
> One spot outside of Expedition Everest unlocked.
> Available when adjacent plot is unlocked. (By Frontierland/Adventureland portal)
> Expedition Everest NOT unlocked this time.
> Balancing Changes
> 
> Frozen and WIR floats moved from -Legendary chests to Parade Float.
> Animation academy is back, will be available in Merlins Shop for elixir
> Natalie has reaffirmed YET AGAIN that chests are and have always been predetermined as soon as you open them. (If i see one more post about this after this livestream... )
> HINT FOR NEXT UPDATE: Critters event. Shocking and ghoulish fun.



So if we already have Cinderella’s Comfy costume this TC is worthless? Instead, why not just make it a comfy costume TC and give us an opportunity  to get multiple Characters comfy costume tokens?

Also, I’m aware the tokens are predetermined the moment you open them, but if we can still time them correctly we can get the item we want, right?   Seriously though, I don’t know why they just don’t get ride of the animations and show us all the items we got on a static screen.

*EDIT*: Just reread your post and saw that Gord (?) was the new TC character. Still like the idea of having access to multiple comfy costume tokens though,


----------



## karly05

Wow. Guess I can totally ignore this TC. Couldn't care less about Gord (I had to look him up, too) and I already have all the "returning" characters and attractions. The only possible plus is if they throw a free Frozen or WiR chest at us so we can try for Olaf or Calhoun.

I am 2 ears away from welcoming Pocahontas and I want to accumulate a bunch of gems so I can get Kronk when I reach that point, so that's where my focus is. Oh, and I pulled Shang from the Mulan chest this morning, so I'm working on him.


----------



## supernova

I know I smile each time I win another music poster.


----------



## ArielDreams

Did anyone ask for that character lol? Like of ALL the possible side characters in ALL the Disney movies they choose “Gord”? I’ve actually seen Ralph Breaks the Internet a few times and still had to Google. Yet there’s still no Jaq and Gus from Cinderella? I also have the comfy costume already (though for what??) so no incentive there.

Since I don’t care at all about the TC character, what do people think about just going through the motions and hoarding event currency in order to get a high gem conversion at the end and the prizes along the way?


----------



## supernova

ArielDreams said:


> Since I don’t care at all about the TC character, what do people think about just going through the motions and hoarding event currency in order to get a high gem conversion at the end and the prizes along the way?


I thought it was a solid 1 gem issued, regardless of total currency?


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> I thought it was a solid 1 gem issued, regardless of total currency?



It's like 4000:1, so it's not great.

Since I have no chance at the character, I'll hope the comfy costume is cheaper.  Last time, I got to 20K EC leftover (slightly more, I bought a couple Owl Ear Hats just in case for later).  This one seems harder with not having any featured characters yet, though, so we'll see.  Also, Labor Day weekend is during the transition from Chapter 2 to Chapter 3.

Nice planning, interns!  (Wait, I think I'm too new to use that line.)


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I thought it was a solid 1 gem issued, regardless of total currency?



It always use to be, but I think they’ve changed it? Still has never been worth it for me to hoard TC EC.



Renarr said:


> Nice planning, interns!  (Wait, I think I'm too new to use that line.)



It’s never to early to use that line!

Think this is the closest I’ve been to finishing off all my characters in a long time!

*Owl* - 5

*Hercules* - 9
*Hades* - 9
*Panic* - 8

Panic seems to be the toughest to collect for. I think I’ll probably finish Hercules and Hades before I get Panic to level 9.


----------



## ArielDreams

supernova said:


> I thought it was a solid 1 gem issued, regardless of total currency?



Oh bummer! Usually in a TC I don’t have a lot of EC left over at the end so I haven’t gotten many gems anyway. All right, so there is literally zero incentive to participate in the challenge...

Also there are about 500 more Star Wars characters they could have picked for a TC...

Also just ONE pitiful square of land?? This was by far the most underwhelming live stream announcement (although Emperors New Groove is fine...)


----------



## Renarr

Well, just an update on where I'm at:

Main storyline: I just passed the "Welcome Aurora" task that I got to bypass by welcoming her early during the Pocahontas preview.  Looking like I'll be ready to start collecting tokens for Judy Hopps Wednesday early afternoon.  Here's hoping I can welcome her in time for Chapter 3.  
Hercules characters:
Phil: 9, with all tokens for 10
Hercules: 7, almost ready to level to 8
Meg: 9, with all tokens for 10
Pegasus: 7, halfway to 8
Pain: 8
Hades: 8
Panic: 7, most of the way to 8
The big sticking point lately has been finding the time to level the Hades characters while not interfering with other folks.

Other characters:
I now have 5 level 10 characters (Mickey, Goofy, Daisy, Woody, and Tink).  5 more characters are sitting at 9, ready to go to 10 (Minnie, Cinderella, Prince Charming, Phil, Meg).  34 total characters are at level 7 or higher.
Got the Welcoming Donald task last Monday afternoon, and already have 60% of the Legendary tokens and 80% of the Epic tokens.
On the other hand, I also got the Welcoming Pascal task last Tuesday afternoon, and still don't have an ear token.  Yikes!


----------



## JamesGarvey

The only viable explanation I can come up with for putting such a bit (HA! Get it? Because computers) character in a tower challenge is they initially wanted to put Gord in the original event and didn’t have sufficient time so they shelved it and are adding him now just so that time spent on character modeling and coding wasn’t wasted and now it makes suitable filler content.


----------



## Wdw1015

Just got the update for iOS. Kronk is 500 gems and the new piece of land is $2M.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Just got the update for iOS. Kronk is 500 gems and the new piece of land is $2M.



Note: 24 hours to open land and 50 gems for float which is available.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Just got the update for iOS. Kronk is 500 gems and the new piece of land is $2M.


Chump change.  Although it does put a crimp in my plans to try and pass 55 million magic and then just put all unneeded attractions away.  Every plot of land is clear, Star Wars included, except for the California Screamin' area's thrill zone and then the front plan of Tomorrowland, where I've been sticking the necessary buildings that wont fit into California Screamin'.  I don't need magic any longer, and so I can clear out the eyesore that the interns had me build to get full magic from that ridiculous orb thing.  I'm also tired of seeing those pointless Mickey bubbles above attractions whose enchantment will serve ZERO purpose.  Time to shelve most attractions.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Chump change.  Although it does put a crimp in my plans to try and pass 55 million magic and then just put all unneeded attractions away.  Every plot of land is clear, Star Wars included, except for the California Screamin' area's thrill zone and then the front plan of Tomorrowland, where I've been sticking the necessary buildings that wont fit into California Screamin'.  I don't need magic any longer, and so I can clear out the eyesore that the interns had me build to get full magic from that ridiculous orb thing.  I'm also tired of seeing those pointless Mickey bubbles above attractions whose enchantment will serve ZERO purpose.  Time to shelve most attractions.



My surplus building are over in frontierland. I am almost to the point to spend elixir on finishing Pocahontas characters. Just tired of sending people on tasks for them. Not like elixir is good for much else anymore either. The attractions left to buy don't give you any extra bonus, like gold trophies . So not sure why I need them,


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> My surplus building are over in frontierland. I am almost to the point to spend elixir on finishing Pocahontas characters. Just tired of sending people on tasks for them. Not like elixir is good for much else anymore either. The attractions left to buy don't give you any extra bonus, like gold trophies . So not sure why I need them,


Elixir really has become obsolete, outside of the occassional happiness lock lately because I simply do not care much about this game lately.  I've been lax on upgrading my Hercules characters and am even more casual with Owl, especially since his tokens take such a long time.  Yawn......


----------



## anya.sparrow

anya.sparrow said:


> I know I have a little OCD, but does it bother anyone else that the Hercules characters come before the Onward characters in game play since the tower update?  Makes no sense to me.


I think they fixed this with the update.  Yay.  Sometimes it's the little things.


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> I know I have a little OCD, but does it bother anyone else that the Hercules characters come before the Onward characters in game play since the tower update?  Makes no sense to me.





anya.sparrow said:


> I think they fixed this with the update.  Yay.  Sometimes it's the little things.



I know @anya.sparrow post was from a few weeks ago, but the entire way that characters are grouped bugs me!  I could be off 1 or 2, but there appears to be 78 groupings of characters with some movies getting as many as 3 tabs. For some reason, TENG is placed in the 34th tab which makes them even harder to find. Shouldn’t it be at the end of everything? As a close to day 1 player I find it incredibly annoying to have to scroll all the way to the bottom to check items I need or characters to level, or even worse trying to find TENG tab. I’ll say it again they need a tab at the top of the character window that puts every character that can still be leveled in it.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> My surplus building are over in frontierland. I am almost to the point to spend elixir on finishing Pocahontas characters. Just tired of sending people on tasks for them. Not like elixir is good for much else anymore either. The attractions left to buy don't give you any extra bonus, like gold trophies . So not sure why I need them,



There is a new building available from this patch for Elixir.


----------



## McCoy

mikegood2 said:


> I know @anya.sparrow post was from a few weeks ago, but the entire way that characters are grouped bugs me!  I could be off 1 or 2, but there appears to be 78 groupings of characters with some movies getting as many as 3 tabs. For some reason, TENG is placed in the 34th tab which makes them even harder to find. Shouldn’t it be at the end of everything? As a close to day 1 player I find it incredibly annoying to have to scroll all the way to the bottom to check items I need or characters to level, or even worse trying to find TENG tab. I’ll say it again they need a tab at the top of the character window that puts every character that can still be leveled in it.


Certainly there's a better way to do it, but the character groups have always been sorted by 1) current event, 2) permanent content in "story" order, 3) event content in event date order.  That's why Star Wars characters appear in two different places.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I know @anya.sparrow post was from a few weeks ago, but the entire way that characters are grouped bugs me!  I could be off 1 or 2, but there appears to be 78 groupings of characters with some movies getting as many as 3 tabs. For some reason, TENG is placed in the 34th tab which makes them even harder to find. Shouldn’t it be at the end of everything? As a close to day 1 player I find it incredibly annoying to have to scroll all the way to the bottom to check items I need or characters to level, or even worse trying to find TENG tab. I’ll say it again they need a tab at the top of the character window that puts every character that can still be leveled in it.


Trying to figure out why Rabbit isn't grouped in the task list with the rest of the Pooh characters.  He randomly appears a few characters later.


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> Certainly there's a better way to do it, but the character groups have always been sorted by 1) current event, 2) permanent content in "story" order, 3) event content in event date order.  That's why Star Wars characters appear in two different places.



I agree that’s usually been the way it has been, but didn’t they somewhat change it after events were around for awhile? Honestly the entire grouping/tabs of 4 characters has really become outdated and really needs to be revamped. Hate sounding like a broken record, but the  “easiest” way would be to add a tab that shows all you characters you can still level. Ideally they could just get rid all 78 tabs/windows and have all the characters show up in a window/grid. Then give us the ability to sort them by, name, movie, genre, level, etc.



supernova said:


> Trying to figure out why Rabbit isn't grouped in the task list with the rest of the Pooh characters.  He randomly appears a few characters later.



Interesting, I hadn’t noticed that. 

Also, would love to have the ability to cancel a job at any time. I’ve Accidentally forgotten to level that Kronk character to level 2 and have sent him out on 2 4 hour jobs. And yes, I know I can spend gems to finish the job, but I’ve already spent 550 gems on a movie I’ve never watched and don’t k ow who the character is, so I don’t want to spend anymore.


----------



## mara512

Wdw1015 said:


> Just got the update for iOS. Kronk is 500 gems and the new piece of land is $2M.


Is the land immediate.  I still don’t have the option to clear any land.


----------



## twentyco

mara512 said:


> Is the land immediate.  I still don’t have the option to clear any land.



Mine didn't show up either, but I clicked on the block of land next to Everest (next to the open piece of land) and got a pop up asking me if I wanted to pay $2M magic to open the land.  It takes 24 hours to open.


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Is the land immediate.  I still don’t have the option to clear any land.





twentyco said:


> Mine didn't show up either, but I clicked on the block of land next to Everest (next to the open piece of land) and got a pop up asking me if I wanted to pay $2M magic to open the land.  It takes 24 hours to open.



I also didn’t get any type of popup notification. I just clicked on land until I found it.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> I also didn’t get any type of popup notification. I just clicked on land until I found it.


Thank you both.  I am going to check it out now.

edited:  Land Clearing


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I agree that’s usually been the way it has been, but didn’t they somewhat change it after events were around for awhile? Honestly the entire grouping/tabs of 4 characters has really become outdated and really needs to be revamped. Hate sounding like a broken record, but the  “easiest” way would be to add a tab that shows all you characters you can still level. Ideally they could just get rid all 78 tabs/windows and have all the characters show up in a window/grid. Then give us the ability to sort them by, name, movie, genre, level, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I hadn’t noticed that.
> 
> Also, would love to have the ability to cancel a job at any time. I’ve Accidentally forgotten to level that Kronk character to level 2 and have sent him out on 2 4 hour jobs. And yes, I know I can spend gems to finish the job, but I’ve already spent 550 gems on a movie I’ve never watched and don’t k ow who the character is, so I don’t want to spend anymore.


Not a fan of wasting gems on finishing tasks early, so I don't blame you.


----------



## mmmears

Annoying that there was no popup for the land.  I only just found it after reading here.  I guess it pays to watch their silly live updates, but honestly I just can't bear to watch.


----------



## Osum

So, the TC started and now the gem character can no longer collect items for that other guy? (Sorry, I’ve never seen this movie.) I’m showing he can only collect cocoa now.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Ugh.  I don't have Olaf on Windows.  I guess I shouldn't even bother with this event.  Gave in and spent some gems trying to get him... ended up with Elsa's queen outfit and a fruitcake stand.  I am so stupid.


----------



## Peachkins

Osum said:


> So, the TC started and now the gem character can no longer collect items for that other guy? (Sorry, I’ve never seen this movie.) I’m showing he can only collect cocoa now.



Yes! I noticed that too. Kronk was able to collect all items for the current TENG characters. Now he's pretty much useless. I hope it's just a glitch.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> Yes! I noticed that too. Kronk was able to collect all items for the current TENG characters. Now he's pretty much useless. I hope it's just a glitch.



Knowing the interns it’s a “feature” not a glitch. Hopefully they get enough complaints and chance that decision, but I doubt it.

If the game is gonna reward us happiness (smiles), than they need to let us bank surplus winning that we can use at later date. The game gave me the 10 happiness (smiles) for TC progression, but I was already at 89%, so 9 out of the 10 were wasted. Between that progression rewards, magical chest and the free TC offer the games given me 20+ today and I’d be lucky if 5 of them actually helped me.


----------



## Peachkins

Has anyone heard what the bonuses are for completing each stage of the TC?


----------



## supernova

Do we have a list of the chaacters who can collect cocoa?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Do we have a list of the chaacters who can collect cocoa?



If you click on the + next to your cocoa # it will give you a list of the 4 characters:
Kronk - 4h
Sarge - 6h
Buzz - 8h
Jessie - 8h

Does it seem like they’re being stingier than usual for this one?


----------



## mikegood2

Just to give an idea how uninterested and unfocused I am for this TC. I went on Reddit to find out which characters collect EC, didn’t find anything, so I spent a few minutes sending 197 characters back to my kingdom so I could figure out who did. After a few minutes sending characters home it dawned on me that TC characters don’t collect EC. Guess that makes it really obvious how much I care about Gord!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> If you click on the + next to your cocoa # it will give you a list of the 4 characters:
> Kronk - 4h
> Sarge - 6h
> Buzz - 8h
> Jessie - 8h
> 
> Does it seem like they’re being stingier than usual for this one?


Thanks for that.   I figured I must have been missing some characters.  Oh well...


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just to give an idea how uninterested and unfocused I am for this TC. I went on Reddit to find out which characters collect EC, didn’t find anything, so I spent a few minutes sending 197 characters back to my kingdom so I could figure out who did. After a few minutes sending characters home it dawned on me that TC characters don’t collect EC. Guess that makes it really obvious how much I care about Gord!


Right. You're thinking of event currency.


----------



## Renarr

Peachkins said:


> Has anyone heard what the bonuses are for completing each stage of the TC?



If you're talking about this part:



...they're giving opportunities to win Cinderella's Comfy Costume again.


----------



## Peachkins

Renarr said:


> If you're talking about this part:
> 
> View attachment 522215
> 
> ...they're giving opportunities to win Cinderella's Comfy Costume again.



Yes, that's what I was referring to. Thank you! I've been debating on whether to participate this time. I don't care about the costumes at all, so I guess that answers that, lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Osum said:


> So, the TC started and now the gem character can no longer collect items for that other guy? (Sorry, I’ve never seen this movie.) I’m showing he can only collect cocoa now.



I guess the thinking is as the TC is a timed event and TENG is permanent content, more important to get cocoa for now 

BUT maybe instead have two tasks for him, one for cocoa and one for the character items and let the player choose which to do?


----------



## Osum

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess the thinking is as the TC is a timed event and TENG is permanent content, more important to get cocoa for now
> 
> BUT maybe instead have two tasks for him, one for cocoa and one for the character items and let the player choose which to do?



That would be my preference, for sure.


----------



## ArielDreams

mikegood2 said:


> Just to give an idea how uninterested and unfocused I am for this TC. I went on Reddit to find out which characters collect EC, didn’t find anything, so I spent a few minutes sending 197 characters back to my kingdom so I could figure out who did. After a few minutes sending characters home it dawned on me that TC characters don’t collect EC. Guess that makes it really obvious how much I care about Gord!



I did this once too!!!! It was excruciating - I feel your pain!


----------



## mikegood2

ArielDreams said:


> I did this once too!!!! It was excruciating - I feel your pain!


The first time I’ve used the Manage Character feature and it’s definitely an improvement, but still lacking. It could really use a select all option to really speed up sending characters out to the kingdoms, or sending home.


----------



## supernova

Shocking that Pacha's first task is a "go look for" quest.  These interns really are one-trick ponies.


----------



## supernova

Six hours to build the meat hut.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Shocking that Pacha's first task is a "go look for" quest.  These interns really are one-trick ponies.





supernova said:


> Six hours to build the meat hut.



Thanks for the update! Busy last few days, so I’m a little behind. Just sent Pacha out on the 4 hour mission, so won’t start building the meat hut until the morning.

Who knows, maybe I think the same thing every permanent content updates, but  finding the TENG content really uninspiring. Kronk feels like a complete waste of 500 gems since the only thing he can collect is Hot Cocoa. I could have sworn he collected a wide variety of TENG items and they all disappear when the TC began! Am I remembering  that correctly? If so,  the interns!!!


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the update! Busy last few days, so I’m a little behind. Just sent Pacha out on the 4 hour mission, so won’t start building the meat hut until the morning.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I think the same thing every permanent content updates, but  finding the TENG content really uninspiring. Kronk feels like a complete waste of 500 gems since the only thing he can collect is Hot Cocoa. I could have sworn he collected a wide variety of TENG items and they all disappear when the TC began! Am I remembering  that correctly? If so,  the interns!!!



You are not remembering incorrectly.

just Welcoming Pache this morning as visiting family over weekend. Thanks for update.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for the update! Busy last few days, so I’m a little behind. Just sent Pacha out on the 4 hour mission, so won’t start building the meat hut until the morning.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I think the same thing every permanent content updates, but  finding the TENG content really uninspiring. Kronk feels like a complete waste of 500 gems since the only thing he can collect is Hot Cocoa. I could have sworn he collected a wide variety of TENG items and they all disappear when the TC began! Am I remembering  that correctly? If so,  the interns!!!


For whatever the hell reason, they have two tasks for Woody to collect Kuzko's ears, one with Bo Peep and one with the Duck.  Both at 12 hours.  Awesome total sense.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> You are not remembering incorrectly.
> 
> just Welcoming Pache this morning as visiting family over weekend. Thanks for update.



Thanks! Would really love to hear an explanation on why they did it. OK, better yet I’d like to hear there justification on why they took his ability to collect multiple items away and better yet tell us why it’s good for is


supernova said:


> For whatever the hell reason, they have two tasks for Woody to collect Kuzko's ears, one with Bo Peep and one with the Duck.  Both at 12 hours.  Awesome total sense.



Well I’m sure the interns have some well thought out and rational reason for it. I’m just grateful that they took Kronos ability to collect multiple items. Makes life so much easier knowing he can now only collect 1 item for TC and now can’t help collect for TENG!


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks! Would really love to hear an explanation on why they did it. OK, better yet I’d like to hear there justification on why they took his ability to collect multiple items away and better yet tell us why it’s good for is
> 
> 
> Well I’m sure the interns have some well thought out and rational reason for it. I’m just grateful that they took Kronos ability to collect multiple items. Makes life so much easier knowing he can now only collect 1 item for TC and now can’t help collect for TENG!



I think they got rid of the other items because as a level 1 characters don’t have many quests and they knew if they combine the ability to get Hot Choc with I think it was four items we would be mad because you probably would rarely get a Hot Chocolate.  But gee just add another quest and leave the other one. Lol


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Kronk feels like a complete waste of 500 gems since the only thing he can collect is Hot Cocoa. I could have sworn he collected a wide variety of TENG items and they all disappear when the TC began! Am I remembering  that correctly? If so,  the interns!!!


I'm sure it's just because of the temporary vs permanent thing.  But it's not like we had anything better to spend our gems on at this point, so I don't mind.  At least Pacha can collect for both of Kuzco's tokens through one task.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I think they got rid of the other items because as a level 1 characters don’t have many quests and they knew if they combine the ability to get Hot Choc with I think it was four items we would be mad because you probably would rarely get a Hot Chocolate.  But gee just add another quest and leave the other one. Lol



I’m sure your right, that probably was there rational. But like you said just leave it like it was and add another quest for hot cocoa. Really shouldn’t have been so hard for the interns to figure out, unless they had ulterior motives  



supernova said:


> I'm sure it's just because of the temporary vs permanent thing.  But it's not like we had anything better to spend our gems on at this point, so I don't mind.  At least Pacha can collect for both of Kuzco's tokens through one task.



That’s true and if it was that way from the beginning I’d find it far less annoying. It’s the giving us something and taking it away aspect I find annoying.


----------



## mshanson3121

Has the Emperor's new groove event started? All I have is the tower challenge.


----------



## mikegood2

mshanson3121 said:


> Has the Emperor's new groove event started? All I have is the tower challenge.



there is no TENG event, it was new permanent content that came out last Tuesday. The TC is all were getting for the next 10 days and haven’t heard when the next event will be.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mshanson3121 said:


> Has the Emperor's new groove event started? All I have is the tower challenge.


 
TENG is permanent content, and it is not available until you get a certain amount of the way through Pocahontas.  Given Pocahontas' drop rates, I have no idea when TENG will be unlocked for me.  Takes forEVER.  And Owl?  What are the interns thinking?  It produces way too much frustration.


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> TENG is permanent content, and it is not available until you get a certain amount of the way through Pocahontas.  Given Pocahontas' drop rates, I have no idea when TENG will be unlocked for me.  Takes forEVER.  And Owl?  What are the interns thinking?  It produces way too much frustration.



@anya.sparrow Thanks for the reminder that newer players can’t see certain characters until they reach certain requirement. As a close to day 1 player I tend to forget that’s the case.


----------



## mshanson3121

mikegood2 said:


> there is no TENG event, it was new permanent content that came out last Tuesday. The TC is all were getting for the next 10 days and haven’t heard when the next event will be.





anya.sparrow said:


> TENG is permanent content, and it is not available until you get a certain amount of the way through Pocahontas.  Given Pocahontas' drop rates, I have no idea when TENG will be unlocked for me.  Takes forEVER.  And Owl?  What are the interns thinking?  It produces way too much frustration.



Ohhhh, okay! Thank you. I just got Grandmother Willow and now need to upgrade Pocahontas to lvl 3 for the next task, so I agree. Who knows  Drops are horrible for her.


----------



## Quellman

Hrm. All of my Pooh characters were out collecting Owl tokens, so my first run of tower pack 2 is without a full load. Also note how one collection is only 3 characters. Lots of Cocoa being used up this time around.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> Hrm. All of my Pooh characters were out collecting Owl tokens, so my first run of tower pack 2 is without a full load. Also note how one collection is only 3 characters. Lots of Cocoa being used up this time around.


Yep I had the same issue!


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> @anya.sparrow Thanks for the reminder that newer players can’t see certain characters until they reach certain requirement. As a close to day 1 player I tend to forget that’s the case.


 And, I know you can look this up but I thought I would post it since it might be helpful to some.  I have Meeko at Level 6 and Pocahontas at Level 8.  She just finished a 2 hour quest that required that level and the game is finally ready to let me work on TENG's Pachu.  Unfortunately, it looks like a lot of the collecting characters for his tokens also collect for the slow dropping Meeko.  What a waste.  There are literally hundreds of characters that are sitting doing nothing that they could have assigned those tokens to.  Sigh.


----------



## Quellman

anya.sparrow said:


> And, I know you can look this up but I thought I would post it since it might be helpful to some.  I have Meeko at Level 6 and Pocahontas at Level 8.  She just finished a 2 hour quest that required that level and the game is finally ready to let me work on TENG's Pachu.  Unfortunately, it looks like a lot of the collecting characters for his tokens also collect for the slow dropping Meeko.  What a waste.  There are literally hundreds of characters that are sitting doing nothing that they could have assigned those tokens to.  Sigh.


I had no idea it was so late into Pocahontas to start working on Pachu. His drops weren't horrible for me.  I didn't purchase Kuzco because I use Gems almost exclusively on event characters. .


----------



## anya.sparrow

No rewards from ads in Windows right today.  Anyone else?


----------



## msteddom

anya.sparrow said:


> No rewards from ads in Windows right today.  Anyone else?


I’m having the same problem in both my Windows and my iPhone games.  I have a Customer Care support ticket pending.


----------



## supernova

Finished with the second token and got the concession stand.  No need to use any more cocoa, so time to continue stockpiling  them, and keep building currency towards the final token and level two plus hats.  Yawn...


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I had no idea it was so late into Pocahontas to start working on Pachu. His drops weren't horrible for me.  I didn't purchase Kuzco because I use Gems almost exclusively on event characters. .


Wait... they're now selling Kuzco for gems now??


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> No rewards from ads in Windows right today.  Anyone else?



I'm having that issue on Android. I put in a ticket, haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## mikegood2

msteddom said:


> I’m having the same problem in both my Windows and my iPhone games.  I have a Customer Care support ticket pending.





Peachkins said:


> I'm having that issue on Android. I put in a ticket, haven't heard anything yet.



Having the same issue with iOS. I’m getting audio, sometimes, but no vide. My guess is it’s an issue with the game.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Finished with the second token and got the concession stand.  No need to use any more cocoa, so time to continue stockpiling  them, and keep building currency towards the final token and level two plus hats.  Yawn...



I’m a little behind since I had a doctors appointment today. Woo Hoo, got confirmation I have a fractured right elbow and to my surprise maybe a broken left wrist? 
I should  also get the stand my next collection.

Finding chapter 2 to be especially annoying since about 1/2 the characters used can also collect items. Makes managing the TC more completed that it should be. I figure 20+  cocoa should be enough for chapter 3, so I’ll spend anything over 20 until then. 



supernova said:


> Wait... they're now selling Kuzco for gems now??



I noticed that last night. If I just need a token, I might take advantage of it?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m a little behind since I had a doctors appointment today. Woo Hoo, got confirmation I have a fractured right elbow and to my surprise maybe a broken left wrist?
> I should  also get the stand my next collection.
> 
> Finding chapter 2 to be especially annoying since about 1/2 the characters used can also collect items. Makes managing the TC more completed that it should be. I figure 20+  cocoa should be enough for chapter 3, so I’ll spend anything over 20 until then.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that last night. If I just need a token, I might take advantage of it?


Possible broken wrist?  Ouch. Sorry to hear. Speedy recovery, if that is the case.  Still, they could have told you that you were pregnant.  So you have that going for you.

I don't have that option in my game to buy Kuzco, only Kronk.  Taking time through the grind for Kuzco tokens.... 5 crowns and 8 hats to go.  And somehow still sitting on 43 cocoas.  Haven't really bothered using them.


----------



## Renarr

If any of you are looking for the Cinderella comfy costume tokens, Princess Dressing Room is collecting now, as well as Ralph + Spamley for the third token.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Possible broken wrist?  Ouch. Sorry to hear. Speedy recovery, if that is the case.  Still, they could have told you that you were pregnant.  So you have that going for you.
> 
> I don't have that option in my game to buy Kuzco, only Kronk.  Taking time through the grind for Kuzco tokens.... 5 crowns and 8 hats to go.  And somehow still sitting on 43 cocoas.  Haven't really bothered using them.



Well, I don’t get the pregnancy results back until the morning, so I guess it’s still possible? Not sure why they had me take the test since me getting pregnant’s impossible, but I figured they’re the expects.

Thanks! I‘m far to humble to take credit for it, but the injuries were a small price to pay knowing that all the kids rescued from the burning Orphanage survived! Could you imaging how embarrassing it would have been if I tripped on my shoelaces and took a header while out jogging 3 weeks ago! So glad that didn’t happen. The X-Rays for the wrist were inconclusive, so The doctor want me to get a CT scan to verify. So  it’s not broken.

Don’t worry, I also don’t have options to buy Kuzco items from Merlin, I thought you were talking about Kronk. Your doing *MUCH BETTER* than me. I still need 15 Crowns an 11 hats to go. Didn’t help that I wasn’t able to collect for 2 jobs the first two days, because I didn’t have the necessary buildings out. Maybe I should be paying a little more attention to things?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks! I‘m far to humble to take credit for it, but the injuries were a small price to pay knowing that all the kids rescued from the burning Orphanage survived! Could you imaging how embarrassing it would have been if I tripped on my shoelaces and took a header while out jogging 3 weeks ago! So glad that didn’t happen. The X-Rays for the wrist were inconclusive, so The doctor want me to get a CT scan to verify. So  it’s not broken.


Here's hoping the CT scan comes back clean.  And next time, think before you act, huh?  "Man Saves Children from Burning Orphanage" is too common a headline.  Now, "Man Saves Orphange from Burning Children"?   Far bigger headline.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Seems like the rewards have been fixed.  And @mikegood2 get well soon!


----------



## mikegood2

At my current pace I’ll be lucky if I welcome Kuzco in the next 2-3 weeks. Only got 7 crowns and 3 ear hats. The fact that PP characters used in TC also collect the items definitely doesn’t help. Still, I regularly have 3 of the 4 groups that can collect hats out collecting but they just are not dropping and I’m almost always in ecstatic happiness.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> At my current pace I’ll be lucky if I welcome Kuzco in the next 2-3 weeks. Only got 7 crowns and 3 ear hats. The fact that PP characters used in TC also collect the items definitely doesn’t help. Still, I regularly have 3 of the 4 groups that can collect hats out collecting but they just are not dropping and I’m almost always in ecstatic happiness.


I have found the drop rates for Pocahontas characters and for Owl the worst of the game to date.  The interns really seem to be intent on stretching things out.  It is pretty annoying.  There is only so far they can go with these frustrations before long time players stop logging in.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> At my current pace I’ll be lucky if I welcome Kuzco in the next 2-3 weeks. Only got 7 crowns and 3 ear hats. The fact that PP characters used in TC also collect the items definitely doesn’t help. Still, I regularly have 3 of the 4 groups that can collect hats out collecting but they just are not dropping and I’m almost always in ecstatic happiness.


Me too and I am having the same horrible drop rates.   I am having the same problem with Owl.  I keep sending characters out on the tasks and I might get 1 ear hat every three days.


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> I have found the drop rates for Pocahontas characters and for Owl the worst of the game to date.  The interns really seem to be intent on stretching things out.  It is pretty annoying.  There is only so far they can go with these frustrations before long time players stop logging in.





mara512 said:


> Me too and I am having the same horrible drop rates.   I am having the same problem with Owl.  I keep sending characters out on the tasks and I might get 1 ear hat every three days.



I’ve had surprisingly good luck with Owl and currently have him at level 6. That said, yes he’s gonna take a long time to finish. Have a feeling that Gord, if and when we get him. is gonna be a pain to level also. Would much rather have a character who I’d be motivated to collect.

So what movie would you like to see for the next event? Have a feeling most wouldn’t agree with me, but I wouldn’t mind seeing Marvel introduced or more of the original Star Wars trilogy at some point.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> So what movie would you like to see for the next event? Have a feeling most wouldn’t agree with me, but I wouldn’t mind seeing Marvel introduced or more of the original Star Wars trilogy at some point.



I actually wouldn't mind either, honestly, but think the Star Wars is more likely.

I could actually really go for some Inside Out characters!


----------



## supernova

Just finished collecting the crowns.  But man, seven more hats??


----------



## anya.sparrow

Love POTC, but don't know.


----------



## karly05

To answer the "What next movie?" question: Hunchback, Up or Ratatouille.
I also wish they would expand Mulan because I want Ling, Yao and Chien Po.


----------



## mmmears

It would be nice if they did something with The Rescuers and Robin Hood.


----------



## mikegood2

karly05 said:


> To answer the "What next movie?" question: Hunchback, Up or Ratatouille.
> I also wish they would expand Mulan because I want Ling, Yao and Chien Po.



Could definitely see Up or Ratatouille. I wonder if they were planning on a Mulan event before COVID and the movie not getting released in the theaters? With the $30  option to buy it on Disney+ I’m kinda surprised they didn’t tie it in to this TC. Or even Ratatouille for either of the last 2 TC since it was supposed to be opened at DW around now.



mmmears said:


> It would be nice if they did something with The Rescuers and Robin Hood.



Could definitely see Robin Hood as an option. I’m sure I’ve seen The Rescuers, but don’t really remember it.


----------



## mikegood2

mikegood2 said:


> At my current pace I’ll be lucky if I welcome Kuzco in the next 2-3 weeks. Only got 7 crowns and 3 ear hats. The fact that PP characters used in TC also collect the items definitely doesn’t help. Still, I regularly have 3 of the 4 groups that can collect hats out collecting but they just are not dropping and I’m almost always in ecstatic happiness.



What a difference a few days can make. Only need 1 of each item to welcome Kuzco. Doubt it will be tonight, but hoping it will be tomorrow.

Also should be welcoming Gord in the morning. Have all the pieces, but need the 3K EC from the progression reward.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> It would be nice if they did something with The Rescuers and Robin Hood.


I'd be up for both, although I know I'll never get The Rescuers, unfortunately.  There'll never be a Madam Medusa in my park.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> What a difference a few days can make. Only need 1 of each item to welcome Kuzco. Doubt it will be tonight, but hoping it will be tomorrow.
> 
> Also should be welcoming Gord in the morning. Have all the pieces, but need the 3K EC from the progression reward.


So (not) glad to have Gord walking around my park.  Eh, at least it cleared that icon from starting at me in the task list.  As for Kuzco, nothing better than getting that last ear hat and then discovering that it was to take another 24-hours to welcome him.  Just plodding along until I get the "Welcome Yzma" task.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> So (not) glad to have Gord walking around my park.  Eh, at least it cleared that icon from starting at me in the task list.  As for Kuzco, nothing better than getting that last ear hat and then discovering that it was to take another 24-hours to welcome him.  Just plodding along until I get the "Welcome Yzma" task.



I don’t know anything about Gord who now is in my park. When I have more time maybe I will watch the movie, he must have had a small part.  Working on Welcoming Kuzco, at 24 hours so it will finish in middle of the night.  Been keeping up while sitting in hospital room with my husband, who had emergency surgery last week.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So (not) glad to have Gord walking around my park.  Eh, at least it cleared that icon from starting at me in the task list.  As for Kuzco, nothing better than getting that last ear hat and then discovering that it was to take another 24-hours to welcome him.  Just plodding along until I get the "Welcome Yzma" task.



Noticed the same annoying thing with Kuzco. Still need 1 more ear hat, then need to decide if I should level up Pacha and Kronk first or wait until I can level Kuzco to 2 first. Which Way do you think is better?


----------



## anya.sparrow

Ooh.  Like the Up and Rescuers ideas.  I have a soft spot for Bedknobs & Broomsticks, but I think it is probably to eclectic.  Wouldn't mind Mary Poppins.


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> Ooh.  Like the Up and Rescuers ideas.  I have a soft spot for Bedknobs & Broomsticks, but I think it is probably to eclectic.  Wouldn't mind Mary Poppins.



I was always surprised that they didn’t have a Mary Poppins event when Mary Poppins Returns came out 2 years ago. That said, I never been a fan of ”real human” characters in the game. Think that’s why the POTC characters are probably my least favorite in the game. I’ve always found them kinda creepy. Strangely, Star Wars doesn’t bug me and I don’t think Marvel characters would either, especially if they were more like the comic version.

Bedknobs & Broomsticks? Come on, now your just making stuff us.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Noticed the same annoying thing with Kuzco. Still need 1 more ear hat, then need to decide if I should level up Pacha and Kronk first or wait until I can level Kuzco to 2 first. Which Way do you think is better?


It depends on how close you are to getting to level Kuzco up, I guess.  By the time my 24-hour welcome was up, he was ready for 2, which was nice.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I was always surprised that they didn’t have a Mary Poppins event when Mary Poppins Returns came out 2 years ago. That said, I never been a fan of ”real human” characters in the game. Think that’s why the POTC characters are probably my least favorite in the game. I’ve always found them kinda creepy. Strangely, Star Wars doesn’t bug me and I don’t think Marvel characters would either, especially if they were more like the comic version.


The Star Wars characters have a more 'human' appearance to them over the Pirates characters.  But you're right... this could have remained solely animated-film based content and I would have been totally fine with it.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I don’t know anything about Gord who now is in my park. When I have more time maybe I will watch the movie, he must have had a small part.  Working on Welcoming Kuzco, at 24 hours so it will finish in middle of the night.  Been keeping up while sitting in hospital room with my husband, who had emergency surgery last week.


OK, two things here.  First, I saw Wreck-it Ralph 2 and I still have no idea who Gord is.  And second, all this time I thought you were a guy.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> OK, two things here.  First, I saw Wreck-it Ralph 2 and I still have no idea who Gord is.  And second, all this time I thought you were a guy.


Sorry but No!


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> I was always surprised that they didn’t have a Mary Poppins event when Mary Poppins Returns came out 2 years ago. That said, I never been a fan of ”real human” characters in the game. Think that’s why the POTC characters are probably my least favorite in the game. I’ve always found them kinda creepy. Strangely, Star Wars doesn’t bug me and I don’t think Marvel characters would either, especially if they were more like the comic version.
> 
> Bedknobs & Broomsticks? Come on, now your just making stuff us.


I agree about the human characters in the game.  That is why I hesitated about more POTC.  The animated characters are just better in game I guess.  Therefore, I guess Bedknobs and Broomsticks is a poor choice.  And I am *not* making it up, lol.  I guess that means you have never heard of Candleshoe either?

I sure wish they would do something with one of the rides.  Seeing the characters go on a ride would be kind of fun.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'd be up for both, although I know I'll never get The Rescuers, unfortunately.  There'll never be a Madam Medusa in my park.



Why never?  They are running out of movies, and it's such a good one.



anya.sparrow said:


> Ooh.  Like the Up and Rescuers ideas.  I have a soft spot for Bedknobs & Broomsticks, but I think it is probably to eclectic.  Wouldn't mind Mary Poppins.



I love B&B and Mary Poppins.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I would love some advice.  In Windows I don't think I have a shot of getting the new TC character.  I have not yet spent any EC on his tokens.  Before the end of the event, should I buy the tokens (so I have them in the future if I ever get the character) or let it be converted to gems?  IIRC, the conversion great is so bad these days I should maybe just invest in the tokens for later...  I am guessing my EC will be between 20-25K at the end...


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> IIRC, the conversion great is so bad these days I should maybe just invest in the tokens for later...  I am guessing my EC will be between 20-25K at the end...


I believe you are thinking of event conversion, not tower challenge conversion.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Why never?  They are running out of movies, and it's such a good one.


I agree, although from my avatar it would seem that I am a bit partial.  Hey, at least we'll have a chance of getting The Rescuers before Atlantis or Treasure Planet.


----------



## mikegood2

I am now finished (OK not technically) with Hercules! Just collected my final token for Panic, and just need to wait until I finish welcoming Kuzco. Will also hopefully be leveling him to 2 and level the 2 other characters before I start my 24h leveling of Panic. 

@Arundal Hope your husband is doing better and gets well soon!


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I am now finished (OK not technically) with Hercules! Just collected my final token for Panic, and just need to wait until I finish welcoming Kuzco. Will also hopefully be leveling him to 2 and level the 2 other characters before I start my 24h leveling of Panic.
> 
> @Arundal Hope your husband is doing better and gets well soon!



@mikegood2 thanks and he is out of ICU and progressing well, now to get him back home! Current events make being and having someone in hospital a little strange.


----------



## PrincessP

Arundal said:


> @mikegood2 thanks and he is out of ICU and progressing well, now to get him back home! Current events make being and having someone in hospital a little strange.



@Arundal Thankful your DH is out of ICU and progressing well. Praying he is home soon & healing quickly!  

Yes, current times make hospital events very difficult. My mom was admitted in April, had major surgery, & diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer all while we could not be with her. Even my dad...her husband of 50 years.  I hope you have been able to be with your husband. 

@mikegood2 Hope you heal quickly as well!

Hercules crew: Just got Panic to lvl 9. Now to finish him, Hades, Hercules, & Pegasus who are all on the final stretch to lvl 10. 

Gord - all tokens purchased. Now earning the 3K EC needed to welcome him 

Owl - lvl 6

I would like to see 101 Dalmatians or The Rescuers next.


----------



## Arundal

PrincessP said:


> @Arundal Thankful your DH is out of ICU and progressing well. Praying he is home soon & healing quickly!
> 
> Yes, current times make hospital events very difficult. My mom was admitted in April, had major surgery, & diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer all while we could not be with her. Even my dad...her husband of 50 years.  I hope you have been able to be with your husband.
> 
> @mikegood2 Hope you heal quickly as well!
> 
> Hercules crew: Just got Panic to lvl 9. Now to finish him, Hades, Hercules, & Pegasus who are all on the final stretch to lvl 10.
> 
> Gord - all tokens purchased. Now earning the 3K EC needed to welcome him
> 
> Owl - lvl 6
> 
> I would like to see 101 Dalmatians or The Rescuers next.


@PrincessP We have been lucky to be able to be at hospital but only 1 person per day from 7 am to 7 pm and that person can come and go during that time frame, so we alternate days so girls can see him too, as we have been married 36 years. He had an Aortic Aneurysm and worse case did not come to pass and it will take weeks to get completely better but he will be home.

Sorry to hear about your Moms pancreatic cancer as I lost my father to that. I say prayers all around.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow, @PrincessP.  I am so sorry that your family has been going through so much.  We lost my brother-in-law to colon cancer in June.  We are thankful that he was strong until about the last week and a half, and never had to stay at the hospital.  None of us wanted him to be alone when he passed.  We could not have asked for a more peaceful passing, but we miss him so.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I believe you are thinking of event conversion, not tower challenge conversion.


Do you recall what the conversion rate is for this tower challenge?  If it will only be a few gems, I am thinking I'll just invest in the tokens for later...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I agree, although from my avatar it would seem that I am a bit partial.  Hey, at least we'll have a chance of getting The Rescuers before Atlantis or Treasure Planet.



I certainly hope so.  I haven't wanted to watch either of those.


----------



## Quellman

anya.sparrow said:


> Do you recall what the conversion rate is for this tower challenge?  If it will only be a few gems, I am thinking I'll just invest in the tokens for later...


It's like 4k per gem. Invest in the tokens in my opinion.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I am now finished (OK not technically) with Hercules! Just collected my final token for Panic, and just need to wait until I finish welcoming Kuzco. Will also hopefully be leveling him to 2 and level the 2 other characters before I start my 24h leveling of Panic.


What's going on with your hand?  How did your CT scan read?  All good?  Will you ever walk again?  Need updates!


----------



## supernova

Got the prompt to welcome Yzma, however as has been the case with most new content, I have zero tokens to level up the attraction from this set.  And I'm not buying chests for cash or gems.  So however long it takes, it takes, with only one task to get the potion at this time.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> What's going on with your hand?  How did your CT scan read?  All good?  Will you ever walk again?  Need updates!



Thanks for asking. Wrist and elbow are feeling much better. To the point I’m really questioning if I need to see my doctor for a 1 month visit. That said, I will. As far as the hand/wrist goes, it’s been close to 2 weeks and I’m still waiting on my request for a CT scan to clear thru my insurance. The XRays were inconclusive, so the doctor wanted the CT scan to make sure. He figures it should heal fine BUT wants to rule out a certain type of break that could lead to early arthritis  if not treated correctly.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Thanks for asking. Wrist and elbow are feeling much better. To the point I’m really questioning if I need to see my doctor for a 1 month visit. That said, I will. As far as the hand/wrist goes, it’s been close to 2 weeks and I’m still waiting on my request for a CT scan to clear thru my insurance. The XRays were inconclusive, so the doctor wanted the CT scan to make sure. He figures it should heal fine BUT wants to rule out a certain type of break that could lead to early arthritis  if not treated correctly.


Been there.  Start feeling a little better and suddenly we're set to go back to normal.  Please don't do anything stupid.  Rest up.  You've got your entire life to return to normalcy.   Now is not that time.


----------



## mara512

Update
still struggling with Owl - Level 5

Pain, Panic, Hades and Hercules Level 9
They all will be ready for 10 very shortly.  

Kronk and Pacha Level 5
Kuzco Level 1 just welcomed him

Gord Level 1


----------



## mmmears

I got Gord at level 1 this morning, so I'm not working hard on the rest of the tower challenge.  I'm just tired of these things.  I will level him up when it's not time-sensitive.


----------



## pangyal

Ugh, I’m not going to make it to get the comfy outfit and thought I had a chance by getting Gord this morning and sending him on his quest for tokens. Does anybody happen to know if the remainder of the fabric can be purchased using gems like they did for Owl if you were a few short?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anyone know which of the Gord tokens are the common ones?  Don't have a ton of extra EC so wondering which tokens to get a few of


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone know which of the Gord tokens are the common ones?  Don't have a ton of extra EC so wondering which tokens to get a few of


I would like to know as well, I have not had time to look at Reddick, so I just bought hats and am taking that chance because those are usually standard.


----------



## Osum

According to Reddit, the top two are staying and the unicorn/more expensive one will not be needed after the TC. Not sure where they got the info, but I’m basically NEVER sure where those guys find out stuff in advance. Haha!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Most often, someone’s game glitches ending the event, and you’re able to see the post event tokens and corresponding tasks, so they’ll screenshot and post it to the Reddit.


----------



## supernova

I legit have no idea where I am with my characters, so this post will give me a chance to check this now.

Gord - 3
Kuzco - 5
Pacha - 5 (ready for 6)
Kronk - 5 (ready for 6)
Yzma - 12/20 potions, 8/14 hats
Owl - 7

Now that I know, I'm not entirely sure that it matters.  Oh well.  Back to work.


----------



## mikegood2

@supernova Looks like you’ve got a day or two lead over me.

Gord - 3
Owl - 7
Kuzco - 4
Pacha - 5
Kronk - 5
Yzma - 8/20 potions, 6/14 hats

Also really enjoying not having to worry about the TC, *BUT* I do miss those 3 nighty chests we were getting. The 6-9 happiness from them really came in handy.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Also really enjoying not having to worry about the TC, *BUT* I do miss those 3 nighty chests we were getting. The 6-9 happiness from them really came in handy.


Absolutely.   With a list of characters that I don't care about and with nothing going on in the game, I find myself logging in far less often these days.  Not good for happiness.

How's the hand coming along?


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> @supernova Looks like you’ve got a day or two lead over me.
> 
> Gord - 3
> Owl - 7
> Kuzco - 4
> Pacha - 5
> Kronk - 5
> Yzma - 8/20 potions, 6/14 hats
> 
> Also really enjoying not having to worry about the TC, *BUT* I do miss those 3 nighty chests we were getting. The 6-9 happiness from them really came in handy.



Yes, I loved those chests. Especially since I never seem to get the number of wishes I should be. Sometimes I only get 1 or 2, and that's after several hours of not playing.


----------



## mmmears

I can't get the llama to level 3, so I'm just stuck as far as the storyline goes.


----------



## Renarr

Update here: 

Up to ten characters at level 10 here, but having trouble keeping up with the magic to get more of them maxed, as my character book is churning like crazy.

Just finished defeating Mother Gothel yesterday, whacking her repeatedly with Rapunzel's pan.  Working on welcoming Huey (probably today), Pascal (probably in a month or two, if I can spare the magic), and Nick Wilde (probably in a week or so).

I know most folks are done with Hercules characters.  Have three of them at 9 ready for 10, one at 9 gathering tokens for 10, two at 8 ready for 9, and Pegasus (the straggler) is at 8 and still needing lots of ear tokens to get to 9.

Got Cinderella's comfy costume in the TC, so that was a nice surprise.  Then I saw what all I could do with it.  Meh.  Probably still worth the 2 gems that I didn't get from converting.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Absolutely.   With a list of characters that I don't care about and with nothing going on in the game, I find myself logging in far less often these days.  Not good for happiness.
> 
> How's the hand coming along?



it’s feeling pretty good, just being carful with it still. Had my CT Scan yesterday, waiting for results, and basically played Superman during it. They had me lay on my stomach with my hand stretched out over my head and the machine moved me up, down, forward and back. Think I might have broken some superhero rule though, because I was wearing a Batman mask that my SIL made for me. (Inside family joke)



Renarr said:


> Update here:
> 
> Up to ten characters at level 10 here, but having trouble keeping up with the magic to get more of them maxed, as my character book is churning like crazy.
> 
> Just finished defeating Mother Gothel yesterday, whacking her repeatedly with Rapunzel's pan.  Working on welcoming Huey (probably today), Pascal (probably in a month or two, if I can spare the magic), and Nick Wilde (probably in a week or so).
> 
> I know most folks are done with Hercules characters.  Have three of them at 9 ready for 10, one at 9 gathering tokens for 10, two at 8 ready for 9, and Pegasus (the straggler) is at 8 and still needing lots of ear tokens to get to 9.
> Got Cinderella's comfy costume in the TC, so that was a nice surprise.  Then I saw what all I could do with it.  Meh.  Probably still worth the 2 gems that I didn't get from converting.



Wish we could send you some magic. Most of us long time players are swimming in it. I’m at 30 million and think @supernova recently said he was at, or over 50M.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I feel like it is going to take a while to get Yzma's vials - currently only have one task able to try for them.  Will get a second if I can get Kuzco up another level.  Otherwise need to enchant the meat hut and no tokens for that yet

Also I have only been able to watch ads for gems once in the past month.  they have that listed as a known issue but sort of sucks not being able to get those gems each day (wasn't able to watch ads during the TC either)


----------



## Arundal

Well, my Hercules characters are a couple at 10, a couple collecting for 9 rest collecting at 8. My Emperors characters will just take time.

Husband coming home from hospital today so I will be able to work on them more perhaps.


----------



## mara512

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like it is going to take a while to get Yzma's vials - currently only have one task able to try for them.  Will get a second if I can get Kuzco up another level.  Otherwise need to enchant the meat hut and no tokens for that yet
> 
> Also I have only been able to watch ads for gems once in the past month.  they have that listed as a known issue but sort of sucks not being able to get those gems each day (wasn't able to watch ads during the TC either)



Yzma definitely will take time.  I don’t understand why we only have one character collection the vials.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Husband coming home from hospital today so I will be able to work on them more perhaps.


Some great news there, at least!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Wish we could send you some magic. Most of us long time players are swimming in it. I’m at 30 million and think @supernova recently said he was at, or over 50M.


52,658,600 and climbing.


----------



## mmmears

58,490,785 for me.  I do remember being magic poor early on though.  If only I could cash this out for dollars - I'd be set for life.


----------



## mikegood2

*Heads up to iOS users:* iOS 14 should be coming out some time today and if you usually install a new update ASAP (like me) you might want to wait a few days. They usually give developers a week to finish and summit any updates before a new iOS update is released, but they just found out about it yesterday, so any updates/changes developers had planned for the new iOS14 (maybe this game?) likely won’t be ready for a few days. If you have any mission critical apps you use, I’d suggest waiting or installing it on a secondary device.

ps @supernova Eagerly awaiting your smart  comment about how Apple users are sheep and ...


----------



## Onceler

Wow... it's 30 minutes into another gold trophy event and the person in first place on my leaderboard only has 6 trophies instead of the more typical 600. The best thing about this gold trophy event is that I don't care about any of the prizes so I will be spending the entire time not worrying about the trophies.


----------



## wnwardii

Anyone know what characters and attractions are part of this new gold trophy event?  Can't seem to find this in the "news" of the game.


----------



## supernova

More crowded than necessary at the Studios today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> 58,490,785 for me.  I do remember being magic poor early on though.  If only I could cash this out for dollars - I'd be set for life.



I just wish we could convert it to gems


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just wish we could convert it to gems


Becareful what you wish for. It would probably be 1 gem per million.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> More crowded than necessary at the Studios today.View attachment 526450


Was this at opening?  Other posts I have read say the parks are not crowded.   That looks like a little bit of a crowd


----------



## mara512

Duplicate


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Becareful what you wish for. It would probably be 1 gem per million.


Being a bit generous with that conversion rate, aren't you?


----------



## supernova

Just started the 12 hour welcome on Yzma.  From right here at the DVC Lounge in Epcot...


----------



## JamesGarvey

Still no grumpy but pulled Reflections of China from the attraction chest, so this trophy event wasn’t a complete waste.

back to the vault with you dwarves.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Just started the 12 hpur welcome on Yzma.  From right here at the DVC Lounge in Epcot...


Did you shift your dates? I thought you were planning a December trip again. 


I decided to cash in to Merlin some of my hundreds of benches and light posts for the extra 25% elixir. So with about 164k elixir, I went on a token buying spree. I'm essentially just now just finishing the Hercules gang to level 10.   
Owl is collecting for 7. 
Gord collecting for 3.  
Kuzco collecting for 5
Pacha collecting for 7 
sluggishly collecting for Yzma. 
I didn't buy Kronk with Gems but did shell out for parade slot number 5 finally and added the Float to help with tokens that way. Probably cheaper to get tokens with the float than hoping to enchant an attraction or the 500 gems from Kronk.  

I also only collected enough trophies from the minievent to get the 200 milestone and packed the buildings and characters away. Don't need the sad offerings on a leaderboard, which I will still end in top 40 despite not collecting for over half the event. Also, I think a week event is really sad. Might be good for those who are new and don't have many characters to collect with. But offers nothingfor older players like myself.  

It'll be nice to see what is next.  I suspect it'll be a return to a normal event. Maybe Frankenweenie. I sure could use the fall decorations in my park.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Did you shift your dates? I thought you were planning a December trip again.


We're visiting WDW again in December, along with HHI.  This was a quick Wednesday evening through Sunday evening getaway.


----------



## supernova

Once Yzma completes her second Level 2 task, you build her lair for 12 hours.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Once Yzma completes her second Level 2 task, you build her lair for 12 hours.



I would just like getting llama potions so I can welcome Yuma.

My daughter was out at Magic Kingdom on Saturday and made comments that at 50 percent occupancy it still felt too closed in for her trying to keep social distance from others with her family.  They were enjoying the fall or Halloween decorations or something. Lol


----------



## mikegood2

I’ve had all of Yzma‘s potions for days now but stuck at 11/14 ear hats. I’m going 2 or 3 days with no drops and then collecting 2 in one collect. Hoping to start welcoming her mid week?


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> My daughter was out at Magic Kingdom on Saturday and made comments that at 50 percent occupancy it still felt too closed in for her trying to keep social distance from others with her family.  They were enjoying the fall or Halloween decorations or something. Lol


I was there on Saturday too.  Crowds are definitely returning, unfortunately.   Far cry from what I experienced back in August,  just one short month earlier.

And sadly, only a fraction of the typical fall decore.


----------



## Quellman

Anyone know how many relics before you cap out?  I have 534 Mickey and 437 Disney Parks. Hoping im getting to the end of pulling those in chests.


----------



## twentyco

I have 516 Mickey, and 603 Disney Parks.  It seems like they are never ending.  (I also have over 400 each of Alice in Wonderland and Wreck It Ralph).


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Anyone know how many relics before you cap out?  I have 534 Mickey and 437 Disney Parks. Hoping im getting to the end of pulling those in chests.


And yet somehow I'm still sitting at ZERO Emperor's New Groove tokens.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> And yet somehow I'm still sitting at ZERO Emperor's New Groove tokens.



I have also not seen a single one from Emperor’s New Groove.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And yet somehow I'm still sitting at ZERO Emperor's New Groove tokens.





Arundal said:


> I have also not seen a single one from Emperor’s New Groove.



Also, add me to the 0 token club. Sadly not surprised that the case, but surprised that were not seeing any $$$ offers to get some. Has anyone seen any offers since they added TENG? Is there any way for us to get them? Do any of the gem/$$$ chests offer them?


----------



## JamesGarvey

twentyco said:


> I have 516 Mickey, and 603 Disney Parks.  It seems like they are never ending.  (I also have over 400 each of Alice in Wonderland and Wreck It Ralph).



I believe it takes 475 per attraction (by level its 15, 30, 60, 120 & 250) (aside from Mickey’s Fun wheel which is 5, 10, 20, 30, 50) to max out for all of those collections.

mickey & friends has 10 + Fun wheel, parks has 2, Alice & Wreck it Ralph each have 5.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Also, add me to the 0 token club. Sadly not surprised that the case, but surprised that were not seeing any $$$ offers to get some. Has anyone seen any offers since they added TENG? Is there any way for us to get them? Do any of the gem/$$$ chests offer them?


I have not seen any Buys or Chest offers myself!


----------



## JamesGarvey

TENG tokens are in the attraction (rare x4, x6 & x8) and resource (rare x2) chests


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> And yet somehow I'm still sitting at ZERO Emperor's New Groove tokens.



That’s because those tokens won’t be available until the characters are maxed.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> That’s because those tokens won’t be available until the characters are maxed.


That does sound about right..


----------



## Quellman

You guys mean I am for once ahead of you? I have *1* New Groove token!


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> You guys mean I am for once ahead of you? I have *1* New Groove token!


Are you kidding me?  How the hell did you get a token??  I am SO reporting you to Gameloft.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Are you kidding me?  How the hell did you get a token??  I am SO reporting you to Gameloft.


It must have been left over from when my interns were play testing the next content: Home on the Range. Spoiler: We got Rosanne and Judi Dench to sign on to add vocals again, but not Jennifer Tilly. So instead the next content will be Planes.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> It must have been left over from when my interns were play testing the next content: Home on the Range. Spoiler: We got Rosanne and Judi Dench to sign on to add vocals again, but not Jennifer Tilly. So instead the next content will be Planes.


Drat.  My money was on Mars Needs Moms.


----------



## mikegood2

* I JUST GOT 2 TENG TOKENS FROM A RESOURCE CHEST IN MY KINGDOM!!!*


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> * I JUST GOT 2 TENG TOKENS FROM A RESOURCE CHEST IN MY KINGDOM!!!*


No way! Who did you pay off LOL


----------



## Renarr

Some kingdom updates:

I welcomed my 70th character -- Crush -- yesterday.  Dude!  His animation on the one-hour tasks is almost worth 60 gems all by itself.
My most recent main storyline welcome was Bullseye, and have just entered Frontierland.  I have quests to welcome Thumper, Dewey, Pascal, Ducky, and Mother Gothel.  That really sucked the life out of my magic, though, and I'm slowly rebuilding.
I picked up my second trophy, but still waiting on a couple of other concessions and deciding which buildings to enchant to make it to Thrill Level 3.
For obvious reasons, I have no The Emperor's New Groove tokens.
All in all, a pretty productive run, but man, watching 400K in magic disappear the other day with Bullseye and then the Frontierland land open was frightening!


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> Some kingdom updates:
> 
> I welcomed my 70th character -- Crush -- yesterday.  Dude!  His animation on the one-hour tasks is almost worth 60 gems all by itself.
> My most recent main storyline welcome was Bullseye, and have just entered Frontierland.  I have quests to welcome Thumper, Dewey, Pascal, Ducky, and Mother Gothel.  That really sucked the life out of my magic, though, and I'm slowly rebuilding.
> I picked up my second trophy, but still waiting on a couple of other concessions and deciding which buildings to enchant to make it to Thrill Level 3.
> For obvious reasons, I have no The Emperor's New Groove tokens.
> All in all, a pretty productive run, but man, watching 400K in magic disappear the other day with Bullseye and then the Frontierland land open was frightening!



Good job though!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> * I JUST GOT 2 TENG TOKENS FROM A RESOURCE CHEST IN MY KINGDOM!!!*


No, you didn't.  Now stop lying to your fellow players.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Spoiler: Preview of Halloween event


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Some kingdom updates:
> 
> I welcomed my 70th character -- Crush -- yesterday.  Dude!  His animation on the one-hour tasks is almost worth 60 gems all by itself.
> I picked up my second trophy, but still waiting on a couple of other concessions and deciding which buildings to enchant to make it to Thrill Level 3.
> For obvious reasons, I have no The Emperor's New Groove tokens.
> All in all, a pretty productive run, but man, watching 400K in magic disappear the other day with Bullseye and then the Frontierland land open was frightening!


-Holy crap... we do have Crush, don't we?  I've forgotten about the Finding Nemo characters.
-Trophies are meaningless, so don't fret too much about collecting them unless you want to do just that... collect them.  But other than a few elixir, they are useless.
-We've all been there with the magic.  And yet these days I'm sitting on 52million at this point.  Just play the game... you'll be fine.


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> -Trophies are meaningless, so don't fret too much about collecting them unless you want to do just that... collect them.  But other than a few elixir, they are useless.



Yeah, there will definitely be no rush to collect more.



supernova said:


> -We've all been there with the magic.  And yet these days I'm sitting on 52million at this point.  Just play the game... you'll be fine.



Oh, no doubts.  I've gotten about half of it back since then (though I've been holding back on leveling anything I don't need to for the immediate task in the main storyline, in anticipation of the Cascading Critters).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JamesGarvey said:


> Spoiler: Preview of Halloween event
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 528115



Might as well just as Yzma as the Halloween character as I will still be working on getting her vials then


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


>


They gave us three characters once before during a tower challenge, when we got the hyenas.  Haven't used them since.  Can't image we'll be using these three much, either.


----------



## mmmears

Is that link supposed to be watchable?


----------



## supernova

Bored in the office, so I might as well check my characters' progress:
Gord - 5
Kuzco - 6 (need 4 hats for 7)
Pacha - 6 (ready for 7)
Kronk - 6 (currently leveling to 7)
Yzma - 4
Owl - 8


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> They gave us three characters once before during a tower challenge, when we got the hyenas.  Haven't used them since.  Can't image we'll be using these three much, either.


Very true. If I remember one of them was a premium gem character.   
If they bring on the kids from NBC, they'll fit with the Mayor and you can get bonus gems for completing the collection (again) since he is a single character.  

I wonder if they'll have rabbit be the helper for the tower challenge with the WtPooh collection. Could totally see the interns forgetting about it.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> * I JUST GOT 2 TENG TOKENS FROM A RESOURCE CHEST IN MY KINGDOM!!!*


Now that you're saying that,  checked and I'm sitting at 2/5.  From which resource chest are we getting these tokens?  I don't even bother checking my prizes, just tap quickly to clear the screen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quellman said:


> Very true. If I remember one of them was a premium gem character.
> If they bring on the kids from NBC, they'll fit with the Mayor and you can get bonus gems for completing the collection (again) since he is a single character.
> 
> I wonder if they'll have rabbit be the helper for the tower challenge with the WtPooh collection. Could totally see the interns forgetting about it.



yeah, I think one was gems, one was like normal from the tower and then one was from a min/tapper event during the tower challenge or something like that


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Now that you're saying that,  checked and I'm sitting at 2/5.  From which resource chest are we getting these tokens?  I don't even bother checking my prizes, just tap quickly to clear the screen.



Honestly I don’t pay attention either and it was my morning collect when I first wake up. I know it wasn’t a bronze chest so it was an attraction or a resource chest.


----------



## SunDial

I know it makes no difference with the play.  But did y'all notice that the joyous is disappearing almost as fast as the ecstatic does?


----------



## mikegood2

SunDial said:


> I know it makes no difference with the play.  But did y'all notice that the joyous is disappearing almost as fast as the ecstatic does?



I did notice that I was lower than I should have been into joyous this morning. I was over 60% ecstatic when I went to bed and when I opened the game in the morning I was at 93% joyous. I usually wake up in joyous territory, but never that low. Didn’t play when I first woke up like I usually, but it was a 8-9 hour window at most.


----------



## Wdw1015

This isn’t yet another tower challenge is it? Three is a row is a bit much, plus I just find them boring.


----------



## McCoy

I haven't seen anything definitive, but the October rewards calendar doesn't have cocoas being the daily reward on any day, so I wouldn't expect a Tower Challenge in October.


----------



## Wdw1015

McCoy said:


> I haven't seen anything definitive, but the October rewards calendar doesn't have cocoas being the daily reward on any day, so I wouldn't expect a Tower Challenge in October.


Ahhh, good point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

latest post for the Facbook page for the game says there is a live stream this Friday and there will be a new attraction, new concession, and new land!


----------



## JamesGarvey

It’s going to be leaderboards/milestones, I believe.


----------



## beavismom

Last live stream (I think) said the event will be like the Pocahontas cascading critters event.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> Last live stream (I think) said the event will be like the Pocahontas cascading critters event.


And I don't remember a thing about an event with that name.  So odd....


----------



## beavismom

Yeah, cascading critters was 3 simultaneous tapper events at once for Pocahontas comfy fabric.  I am not a huge fan of those, and didn't buy Percy or get the comfy costume, but hopefully will have more success with the NBC event.


----------



## luther10

That 75 character limit is a STINKER.  It doesn't really affect me who are at the end of the storyline and with most characters at 10, but I'm still mad LOL...  I feel sorry for the players who are not early adopters of the game and are in the middle of the story line and who've bought tons of legendary chests for events characters they missed before joining the game.  These people really do need to have their whole arsenal of characters out in the park to farm magic and tokens.  And with this limit, character leveling is going to drag on and on, with no end in sight...  
How many characters to have in the park should really be up to the player, and if your device is struggling and the game runs really slow, then the player can limit the characters himself/herself.


----------



## Arundal

luther10 said:


> That 75 character limit is a STINKER.  It doesn't really affect me who are at the end of the storyline and with most characters at 10, but I'm still mad LOL...  I feel sorry for the players who are not early adopters of the game and are in the middle of the story line and who've bought tons of legendary chests for events characters they missed before joining the game.  These people really do need to have their whole arsenal of characters out in the park to farm magic and tokens.  And with this limit, character leveling is going to drag on and on, with no end in sight...
> How many characters to have in the park should really be up to the player, and if your device is struggling and the game runs really slow, then the player can limit the characters himself/herself.



I actually have no issues with limiting characters, but I am also at end of game and only leveling the characters usually from the last event.  But I must say if doing this gets two more pieces of land and allows me to get more of my buildings out and arrange my kingdom how I would like, I have no issues with the changes. I think I only have 40 or so characters out anyway and more if we are doing an event.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Any specifics from the livestream?


----------



## beavismom

The 75 character limit will be cumbersome for me, but manageable.  I am a long time player, but I took a break for about a year.  I have slowly been collecting the characters I missed, so I usually have 6-7 character sets out collecting at a time.  I have 92 characters out and collecting right now.  I will be able to wrap up a couple of collections before the update, so I should come in just under the 75 limit.  I can absolutely see the need for it regardless.  I play on a cheap Moto phone and when I have a lot of characters out, my game play is slow and it will crash at least once while I am working to collect and send characters back out.  I know this is because I have a cheap phone and I don't send in help tickets, but I think a lot of people do.  I hope they will make adjustments to the magic earning for newer players, or they will just get frustrated and stop playing, but with Gameloft, you can never tell.


----------



## beavismom

anya.sparrow said:


> Any specifics from the livestream?



All credit goes to Reddit user kronkswronglever.  I just copied it because they did a great job and I am too lazy to recreate it on my own.

*Update 44: Lock, Shock and Barrel Cascading Critters Event*




Thursday October 8th: Lunchbox tapper event. Haunted Mansion Headband Stand as a leaderboard reward.
October 8th -12th. *The Bride* will be back and available in Sapphire chests for a short period. Sapphire Chests available in chest shop, milestone rewards etc. More opportunity to win her and other Villains that will be in the chests.
*Cascading Critters Event - Lock, Shock and Barrel*
Very similar event to Pocahontas. Cascading Critters event.

Update available: Tues October 6th (Some platforms may vary - event will start at same time for everyone).
Event Start: October 23rd - November 1st.
Tap the Spiders. Barrell is the final reward here, tap 80 spiders to recieve him. Tap 10: Legendary chest. Tap 20: 10 common blueprints. Tap 40: 10 uncommon blueprints. Tap 80: Barrell.
Clear the Trees. Collect potions and pruners(?).
Clear the Shadow Monsters. Lanterns and Lilypads.
*MICKEY AND FRIENDS HALLOWEEN COSTUMES ARE A BIG HELP WITH EVENT
New Characters:*

Lock, Shock and Barrel.
Shock will be the grand prize.
Lock is the premium character. (Available in a Bundle and for Gems, only available during event.)
*New Attraction:*

Oogie Boogie’s Spin.
*New Concession:*

The Haunted Mansion Ears Headband Stand. Available in Sweepstakes prizes, leaderboard rewards (lunchbox tapper) and Sapphire chests.
*Land:*

Two plots in FRONTIERLAND. MORE land by the end of the year too.
*QOL Changes*

New feature called character kingdom limit. 75 characters in the park at one time. Going to help game play quality. Will be able to welcome new characters etc even if at limit. DMK will be more upfront with helper characters in future. No limits for attractions in park. Character limit helps with more land availability. REMINDER : DMK Dropping support for ANDROID devices with less than 1GB of RAM.
IOS PLAYERS WILL HAVE AN OPTION TO OPT IN TO WATCH ADS. CAN CHANGE IN SETTINGS AT ANY TIME.
*Balancing:*

NBC AND AIW floats out of legendary chests to parade tent permanently.
Zero rarity from Legendary to Common.
More balancing changes in patch notes released on monday.


----------



## karly05

Yeah, the 75 character thing is going to be fun. :-/  I'm one of those mid-range players still in the storyline (just recently welcomed Meeko) and have a LOT of characters I've never finished leveling up. For me, it's going to be a mix of "active" characters, otherwise useless characters popping in and out to make people happy, and characters I like and refuse to put away on principle.

And I'm so happy we're getting LS&B and so worried I won't be able to.


----------



## pangyal

As another mid-range player, I’m not happy about the character limit, as I really need all of the ones I have out there on tasks and earning magic to progress at a decent rate.

Does anyone know when the character limit starts?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beavismom said:


> *The Bride* will be back and available in Sapphire chests for a short period. Sapphire Chests available in chest shop, milestone rewards etc. More opportunity to win her and other Villains that will be in the chests.



Do we know what is meant by "more opportunity"?  Do they mean that these sapphire chests are the "more opportunity" or that there will be more beyond these chests?


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know what is meant by "more opportunity"?  Do they mean that these sapphire chests are the "more opportunity" or that there will be more beyond these chests?


Or maybe better odds?


----------



## beavismom

pangyal said:


> As another mid-range player, I’m not happy about the character limit, as I really need all of the ones I have out there on tasks and earning magic to progress at a decent rate.
> 
> Does anyone know when the character limit starts?



The assumption is when you download the update.  It's available on Tuesday, new event doesn't start until Thursday, so you could delay a couple of days.  I didn't see the part of the livestream where they talked about The Bride, so other than that she will be available in a chest, I don't know what more opportunity means.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know what is meant by "more opportunity"?  Do they mean that these sapphire chests are the "more opportunity" or that there will be more beyond these chests?



Wondered the same thing, but read it the same way you did. I think sapphire chests are the only way to get her. While I gave up on being a character completionism a long time ago, she’s one of the few characters I really would like to have. Will probably buy a few sapphire chests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Wondered the same thing, but read it the same way you did. I think sapphire chests are the only way to get her. While I gave up on being a character completionism a long time ago, she’s one of the few characters I really would like to have. Will probably buy a few sapphire chests.



Same here, so that is what I am trying to decide if the sapphire chests are only way (if so I will likely buy some) or any other way


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Wondered the same thing, but read it the same way you did. I think sapphire chests are the only way to get her. While I gave up on being a character completionism a long time ago, she’s one of the few characters I really would like to have. Will probably buy a few sapphire chests.


Surprised they never gave up the whole gambling on chests thing.  If they offered her for sale, would they make more?  Or are they banking on idiots paying for multiple chests but never getting the item they want?


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Same here, so that is what I am trying to decide if the sapphire chests are only way (if so I will likely buy some) or any other way



I’m gonna assume it is. If they offer her some other way, great, I’ll just decide accordingly.




supernova said:


> Surprised they never gave up the whole gambling on chests thing.  If they offered her for sale, would they make more?  Or are they banking on idiots paying for multiple chests but never getting the item they want?



I’ll guarantee they have the numbers and know which way make them the most money. Not sure what is up some of those loot crate laws/legislations? They might have an impact on the whole chest gambling thing? Honestly I’d prefer being able to buy here directly with gems. That said, I’m at just over 1250 gems, so I’m willing the spend a few hundred in sapphire chests.


----------



## mikegood2

I think this 75 character limit is gonna be an issue that they’re gonna have to address in the future. I only have 6 characters left that I need to level up and have 43 characters out in my kingdom collecting for them. Newer and more casual players are gonna have to prioritize who to level up and not to.

Not sure how they will “fix” this issue, but I’m putting in my vote to get ride of the common token requirement and just make us have to worry about the second and third item.


----------



## Renarr

I've just welcomed Thumper (my 73rd character in my kingdom), and this is going to hurt some when I get there.  Probably more about 15 characters from now than it will at first.  I'm back up with enough magic to welcome the next group of characters I have, but that's by not leveling anyone for the last week and a half.  I have fewer token conflicts than when I started the Hercules event right now.

If characters could get greater than 8 magic / hour at home, I think that would mitigate the hurt for earlier players more.  It's still going to slow down token earnings, though, which at times is slow enough as it is.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I think this 75 character limit is gonna be an issue that they’re gonna have to address in the future. I only have 6 characters left that I need to level up and have 43 characters out in my kingdom collecting for them. Newer and more casual players are gonna have to prioritize who to level up and not to.
> 
> Not sure how they will “fix” this issue, but I’m putting in my vote to get ride of the common token requirement and just make us have to worry about the second and third item.


Remember that they have been stating that the reason they could not open new land too often was due to the ability of phones to process the game.  So perhaps by limiting the number of active characters will reduce the processes being run at any given time.  Who knows.  This is what happens when you leave the company in the hands of interns.


----------



## Quellman

I KNow that they won't but your characters at home need to earn more magic than if they were sent on tasks in the park. The whole community is being punished by hardware requirements of other players not being able to have a stable game. There are a lot of mid players who aren't day 1 players. They are facing huge time walls grinding for magic.  

With the 75 character limit, guess you will have to try your best to level some folks up to be competitive in tower challenges where having level 10 characters is better than level 4 characters.  I guess they can continue to milk attraction enchantments too for tokens since that may be the only way to collect for some characters without going over the 75 character limit.   


I guess what I am saying is, there are a lot of residual impacts to game play with this adaptation. What good is more land if I can't send the characters to the attractions to do their tasks to get tokens to level them up.


----------



## Quellman

double post ---


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Remember that they have been stating that the reason they could not open new land too often was due to the ability of phones to process the game.  So perhaps by limiting the number of active characters will reduce the processes being run at any given time.  Who knows.  This is what happens when you leave the company in the hands of interns.



I’m not disagreeing with the points you made that the 75 kingdom character limit might be necessary due to older device limitations. Honestly as much as we make fun of the “interns” I have no reason to question that they felt they had to do this. The point I was trying to make is if they have to than they are gonna have to revisit/rethink many aspects of the game. Like I said, I only have 6 characters I’m collecting for and it takes 43/75 slots to collect for them. How are newer or more casual players support to advance with these new restrictions? There is no way it won’t slow them down. Also, will they take a fiscal hit from this move? If A player is already at the 75 character limit are they going to spend gems/coins on chests for a chance at older characters they don’t have? Are they gonna by premium characters when the next event happens?


----------



## beavismom

I think it's likely that they will increase the magic gathered from characters that are home, either with this update or the next.  I think they were doing their best to answer the calls for more land, and it comes with a "price".  They could, in theory, give players an option to have more characters out, with the knowledge that it is going to make your game crash and not to send in a bunch of support tickets for that.  I play on a "cheap" phone, and my game crashes frequently, but I know that is a tradeoff I make for not wanting to buy a $1000 phone so I don't send support requests all the time.  I am leveling characters from 8 collections right now and am running between 70-85 characters to do it, so there is still leveling that can be done with the character limit.


----------



## Renarr

The only other thing that I wanted to add is that if you look in the Patch Notes, the photo there shows a 100 character limit.  Now I know they're saying 75 characters for now, but there's a chance that this 75 character limit isn't set in stone.


----------



## beavismom

Renarr said:


> The only other thing that I wanted to add is that if you look in the Patch Notes, the photo there shows a 100 character limit.  Now I know they're saying 75 characters for now, but there's a chance that this 75 character limit isn't set in stone.



I agree.  I think it will all be driven by $$$.  If they make more with the changes, they will stay on that path.  If they lose money, they will revisit the limits.  They probably won't mind if they lose a lot of ftp players since they make work without generating much money other than ad watching.


----------



## luther10

People on reddit are saying that the new ride, Oogie Boogie Spin, will be awarded ONLY to the first place finisher on the leaderboard (100 per board)...  If this is true, then it is going to be a BLOODBATH, omg...  Things are going to get ugly...


----------



## mikegood2

luther10 said:


> People on reddit are saying that the new ride, Oogie Boogie Spin, will be awarded ONLY to the first place finisher on the leaderboard (100 per board)...  If this is true, then it is going to be a BLOODBATH, omg...  Things are going to get ugly...



Actually if that’s the case it’s gonna make things really easy for me. Unless I get on an easy board, that it’s one less thing I’ll have to worry about.


----------



## mikegood2

Whether it’s a 75 character or a 100 character limit, I wonder what happened in the game that made land so resources intensive? Or would these be changes they would have to make even if they weren’t giving us more land?

For anyone who started playing the game in the last year or two a little game history that might explain some of the OG players annoyance with the lack of land. It was around July 2017 when they added the Big Thunder expansion area with it’s 9 plots of land. To date, they have only opened 3 of them. It also looks like we’re approaching the 2 year anniversary of the other large land expansion to the right of the BTMRR area and left of Small World. I believe that was 9 plots of land and to date they’ve only opened 4. When they added those expansions, they promised us that they would be opening land on a regular schedule and as you can see that haven’t been the case.

So what happened? It resources were such a concern, it never made sense for them to add all those land expansions 2-3 years ago. Did they plan to the cut support to older devices a couple years ago and decided again it, or were told they couldn’t? Did they change the entire focus of the game at some point? Ultimately I know it doesn’t matter what their reasoning was, but I’d really find it interesting to know what happened.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m not disagreeing with the points you made that the 75 kingdom character limit might be necessary due to older device limitations. Honestly as much as we make fun of the “interns” I have no reason to question that they felt they had to do this. The point I was trying to make is if they have to than they are gonna have to revisit/rethink many aspects of the game. Like I said, I only have 6 characters I’m collecting for and it takes 43/75 slots to collect for them. How are newer or more casual players support to advance with these new restrictions? There is no way it won’t slow them down. Also, will they take a fiscal hit from this move? If A player is already at the 75 character limit are they going to spend gems/coins on chests for a chance at older characters they don’t have? Are they gonna by premium characters when the next event happens?


I cannot believe that there are so many players still on nearly-outdated devices, but apparently there are???


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> I play on a "cheap" phone, and my game crashes frequently, but I know that is a tradeoff I make for not wanting to buy a $1000 phone so I don't send support requests all the time.


Which is exactly how much my Galaxy S20 cost me, though purchasing it had nothing to do with needing to be able to play this stupid game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I just checked out of curiosity and I currently have 46 characters out - I am leveling characters from Eperor's New Groove and finishing up Hercules ones (not too far away from finishing that) and then have Owl and Gord to do as well. so some room for up to 75, but how many more will I need for this next event?  might get close

Also makes me wonder about for Tower Challenges where you typically have out 20+ characters for each round - maybe the increase the number for those or change around how the TCs are done?


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe the increase the number for those or change around how the TCs are done?


Or even better, just get rid of the Tower Challenge all together.  One thing I haven't seen people suggest is that they rebalance the tokens.  Maybe they can either reduce the # of items needed for each level up.  Or quit making some of the items epic or legendary and make it easier to get the various tokens.  Any of these could then reduce the amount (and number) of characters out getting tokens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> Or even better, just get rid of the Tower Challenge all together.  One thing I haven't seen people suggest is that they rebalance the tokens.  Maybe they can either reduce the # of items needed for each level up.  Or quit making some of the items epic or legendary and make it easier to get the various tokens.  Any of these could then reduce the amount (and number) of characters out getting tokens.



I'd also welcome that you could get more than 1 of the common tokens at a time ... maybe instead of 1 hour task, make it a 4 hour task but each collection you can get up to 5 ... feels like so often it is those common tokens that take the bulk of time to finish collections


----------



## McCoy

The cost of the new land.... 

(4 million and 5 million)


----------



## mikegood2

wnwardii said:


> Or even better, just get rid of the Tower Challenge all together.  One thing I haven't seen people suggest is that they rebalance the tokens.  Maybe they can either reduce the # of items needed for each level up.  Or quit making some of the items epic or legendary and make it easier to get the various tokens.  Any of these could then reduce the amount (and number) of characters out getting tokens.



I like your idea, but have they done any recent rebalancing that lowered the number of tokens required? It feels like the rebalances have just increased the number. I mentioned removing common tokens all together, but that won’t happen. Could see them cap commons to say 200 instead of the ridiculous 700+ for some groups. Or better yet allow characters you sent home to also collect common tokens? Maybe get ride of any job that requires 2 characters? I’ve long been an advocate of getting ride of difficulty levels and make the drop rate 100%. Of course they would have to alter collection times if that happens. Maybe any job over 24 hours automatically sends them home to do it? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd also welcome that you could get more than 1 of the common tokens at a time ... maybe instead of 1 hour task, make it a 4 hour task but each collection you can get up to 5 ... feels like so often it is those common tokens that take the bulk of time to finish collections



Like that idea, but wouldn’t that mean common tokens would be grouped with other items making those non common items nearly impossible to collect. With all the non item jobs characters can do, it shouldn’t be a problem, but they seem to like clumping them with other jobs. Maybe create a generic common token “job” that gives you an option to choose 1/2/4/8 hours and when finished it would return that number of tokens?



McCoy said:


> The cost of the new land....
> (4 million and 5 million)


Would love to know what % of plays can afford that?  Honestly why even charge for land anymore? For the amount of time they go between releases it should be free.


----------



## Arundal

I purchased the new land. As a long time player I had plenty of magic stored up. Takes two days for each area to complete.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I purchased the new land. As a long time player I had plenty of magic stored up. Takes two days for each area to complete.



OK, was particularly kidding about why are they charging for land still, although due to the lack of new land over the last year + I think it would have been a nice gesture. That said, I’m trying to understand the logic in the 2 day to complete? In the past land was part of the storyline progression, so that made sense, but is there more storyline involved here? I guess I’ll find out in two days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

are you all on Apple?  I dont see the update available for android yet


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> are you all on Apple?  I dont see the update available for android yet



Yep, I’m on Apple iOS. I downloaded the update around 11 am


----------



## beavismom

I haven't gotten the option to update yet, but won't be able to buy the first plot of land for a bit anyway since I took a 800k hit to welcome Yzma.  I'm guessing they want to slow game play down a bit, while still giving the appearance of giving players what they want.


----------



## wnwardii

9,000,000 Magic spent on two new plots of land.  Two days to complete that.  FYI, the 75 character limit is active now after the update.  If you have more than 75 characters out, you can't send any of them on any quest until you reduce the number of characters to 75 or below.  So I sent some home and hopefully they are not ones that I need to collect tokens for any character.  After I sent some back, I noticed that I had a happiness request for one of them.  So I was able to return from home to do that.  I expect I will have to send them home after they complete the hour happiness request.


----------



## karly05

Ha, I just opened the 2,000,000 land in front of Everest and still don't have the 3,000,000 piece in Fantasyland. I won't be seeing the new land for a LONG time!

I've settled on 72 characters in the park as my base, leaving me 3 slots to bring in people needed only for happiness then send them back to the castle when done. At least some happiness requests will be for attractions or people who are already in the park, so I think that will work.

If we do a tower challenge, I'll just put away some less-needed characters to make room for those who have to come out of the castle for the challenge.


----------



## mikegood2

karly05 said:


> Ha, I just opened the 2,000,000 land in front of Everest and still don't have the 3,000,000 piece in Fantasyland. I won't be seeing the new land for a LONG time!
> 
> I've settled on 72 characters in the park as my base, leaving me 3 slots to bring in people needed only for happiness then send them back to the castle when done. At least some happiness requests will be for attractions or people who are already in the park, so I think that will work.
> 
> If we do a tower challenge, I'll just put away some less-needed characters to make room for those who have to come out of the castle for the challenge.



Maybe it’s just a weird coincidence, but I’m stuck with 4 happiness requests for characters I sent out on 8 or 12 hour job requests this morning. Other than a few attractive happiness request the game hasn’t asked for a character I sent home since updating. Before the update I’d say about 3/4 of my characters happiness requests were from characters that weren’t in the kingdom.


----------



## Wdw1015

Did the iOS update earlier and now my ads aren’t working. For the love Gameloft, for the love.


----------



## supernova

And the stupid thing about this new land is that I can afford it ten times over at this point, but I don't need it.  I've packed away every single building that isn't required for a token drop or happiness, and I have everything fitting in the land around California Screamin', with room to spare now that my Hercules buildings have been packed away.  So while I'll happily blow the 9 million in magic, what's the point??


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Did the iOS update earlier and now my ads aren’t working. For the love Gameloft, for the love.


I really don't play too many games on my phone, so I can't speak oo intelligently on this.  But I cannot imagine that there are as many games out there whose developers continually drop the ball with each new release.  And you guys wonder why I am convinced that Gameloft has their finest team of interns assigned to this game.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I purchased the new land.  Takes two days for each area to complete.


Which makes sense, since the new event doesn't start until Thursday anyway.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Which makes sense, since the new event doesn't start until Thursday anyway.



Except the new land can’t be tied into the new event, can it? What percentage of players can afford to pay 9M Magic? Sure we can, but we’re the exception. I’d be shocked if more than 25% of players are able to and that number is probably very generous.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Did the iOS update earlier and now my ads aren’t working. For the love Gameloft, for the love.



I only just noticed as well, ads are not working on my IPhone.  Nor do I see in setup where to turn ads on or off.  Which they said would be possible in the live feed.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I only just noticed as well, ads are not working on my IPhone.  Nor do I see in setup where to turn ads on or off.  Which they said would be possible in the live feed.



Honestly, at this point I expect issues like this to happen whenever they come out with an update. Especially since one of the new features is the ads on/off, like you mentioned.  It’s also possible that they’ve turned ads off and have to wait for the Android version gets released before they can turn them back on? I usually give the game a day or two before I start worrying about it.


----------



## mshanson3121

So admittedly, I haven't been paying attention. I see there's an update today. Is there a new event starting? What do I need to know about it?


----------



## Arundal

mshanson3121 said:


> So admittedly, I haven't been paying attention. I see there's an update today. Is there a new event starting? What do I need to know about it?


The update notes are available on online for Update 44. They are long.


----------



## Arundal

I miss being able to see ads to help keep up my happiness and gems, come on game loft. At least give me more characters wanting happiness to offset the issue.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Except the new land can’t be tied into the new event, can it? What percentage of players can afford to pay 9M Magic? Sure we can, but we’re the exception. I’d be shocked if more than 25% of players are able to and that number is probably very generous.


Not insinuating that at all. But if we have to wait two days until something solid starts, at least we have something to help us pretend that something is happening during this downtime.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

mikegood2 said:


> Whether it’s a 75 character or a 100 character limit, I wonder what happened in the game that made land so resources intensive? Or would these be changes they would have to make even if they weren’t giving us more land?
> 
> For anyone who started playing the game in the last year or two a little game history that might explain some of the OG players annoyance with the lack of land. It was around July 2017 when they added the Big Thunder expansion area with it’s 9 plots of land. To date, they have only opened 3 of them. It also looks like we’re approaching the 2 year anniversary of the other large land expansion to the right of the BTMRR area and left of Small World. I believe that was 9 plots of land and to date they’ve only opened 4. When they added those expansions, they promised us that they would be opening land on a regular schedule and as you can see that haven’t been the case.
> 
> So what happened? It resources were such a concern, it never made sense for them to add all those land expansions 2-3 years ago. Did they plan to the cut support to older devices a couple years ago and decided again it, or were told they couldn’t? Did they change the entire focus of the game at some point? Ultimately I know it doesn’t matter what their reasoning was, but I’d really find it interesting to know what happened.


I think what happened is the interns realized that land is ultimately a 1 time purchase. If a player is desperate to open up the 2M or 3M slots, they'll buy the magic for it. a 1 time magic purchase for 1 parcel. $

Characters, on the other hand, have multiple purchase opportunities. There's the welcome purchase, which can be even more lucrative if the player is gambling on a loot crate, and all of the token/bundle purchases. $$$$$$

I'm an off/on mid-level player. I'll play for awhile. Level up some characters and then drop out for a bit. Consequently, I have a large list of characters/sets to finish and only 2M in magic. I don't mind that. I decided a long time ago to only level up the characters that I like. My orphan characters (only 1 in a set), movies that I haven't seen/didn't like (NBC/WIR), or the token drops are too big of a PITA (Shere Khan) will languish in lower level obscurity until I delete my account.

Yes, the 75 character limit will be detrimental unless the interns improve the drop rates. My Rajah, Lady, and Meeko drops are horrible. I happen to like those characters enough to fight for them...for now.


----------



## 1 More Happy Haunt

supernova said:


> I cannot believe that there are so many players still on nearly-outdated devices, but apparently there are???


 Galaxy S7 player here.


----------



## Arundal

Note: on my IPhone I am now getting ads again for the Ad chest and gems.


----------



## supernova

1 More Happy Haunt said:


> Galaxy S7 player here.


I was on the 7 until July, and everything was working fine on that phone.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Note: on my IPhone I am now getting ads again for the Ad chest and gems.



Mine is also working again. Like I said earlier, I usually wait a day or two after an update before I get to concerned that something isn’t working. Luckily, it looks like they fixed the issue.

Got a question for you, or anyone who’s updated. Have you had any character happiness requests from characters who you sent home? My requests in general seem down, but every character request I’ve had are for characters I have out collecting items on 4/8/12 hour jobs. Had 4 characters asking at one point and I had to spend elixir onhappiness safeguard.

EDIT: Looks like they came out with another update for iOS this morning. I’m downloading it now, but my ads were working on yesterday download.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Mine is also working again. Like I said earlier, I usually wait a day or two after an update before I get to concerned that something isn’t working. Luckily, it looks like they fixed the issue.
> 
> Got a question for you, or anyone who’s updated. Have you had any character happiness requests from characters who you sent home? My requests in general seem down, but every character request I’ve had are for characters I have out collecting items on 4/8/12 hour jobs. Had 4 characters asking at one point and I had to spend elixir onhappiness safeguard.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like they came out with another update for iOS this morning. I’m downloading it now, but my ads were working on yesterday download.



I have had requests for characters the were home.  Mad Hatter was one and Kanga/Roo was the other.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Mine is also working again. Like I said earlier, I usually wait a day or two after an update before I get to concerned that something isn’t working. Luckily, it looks like they fixed the issue.
> 
> Got a question for you, or anyone who’s updated. Have you had any character happiness requests from characters who you sent home? My requests in general seem down, but every character request I’ve had are for characters I have out collecting items on 4/8/12 hour jobs. Had 4 characters asking at one point and I had to spend elixir onhappiness safeguard.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like they came out with another update for iOS this morning. I’m downloading it now, but my ads were working on yesterday download.


Mine was also working on yesterday’s update. I updated after I saw your remark that a new one existed.


----------



## beavismom

Got the update.  I had fewer than 75 characters out anyway, but the game as a whole seems to be running better for me today.  Not sure what else they tweaked behind the scenes, but I almost never get the ads to run without crashing a couple of times and today I got both gems on the first shot.  Not sure what impact the event starting tomorrow will be.


----------



## supernova

I currently have 42 characters out in the kingdom, which will most likely change once the event starts tomorrow.  Quick check of my characters:

Kuzco - 7 (need 8 hats)
Pacha - leveling to 8
Kronk - 8
Yzma - 5 (2 potions and 2 hats away from 6)
Owl - 9
Gord - 6

Wow.  42 characters to work on only six characters?  Yikes.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> I was on the 7 until July, and everything was working fine on that phone.



Yes, that's my phone now. Haven't had any issues.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Wow.  42 characters to work on only six characters?  Yikes.



Working on the same.  I keep sending my 42 characters out on the 6 and 8 hour tasks for tokens and come back empty handed more often than not. Frustrating.


----------



## tonga

I’m not a fan of the 75 character limit.  I’m only working on leveling the last 6 characters, but with having to bring in the Alice characters for the event, I’ve had to send home characters I like having out ie favourites with cute animations.

When they first started the nonsense with attraction enhancements they increased the token requirements saying that it would be easier to get tokens.  I find that by the time I get enough attraction enhancement tokens to make a difference, the character set has been maxed out for a year or two.  At the very least, I wish they would fix it so that long time players still aren’t getting Mickey and friends attraction tokens in chests.  If a character set is maxed out, stop giving those tokens.  It is a money loser for them - even if I was inclined to buy attraction enhancement chests I wouldn’t bother because the odds of getting something I need are so low.  They need to fix things like this if they are going to have character limits making it harder for players with more characters still to level up.


----------



## Arundal

tonga said:


> I’m not a fan of the 75 character limit.  I’m only working on leveling the last 6 characters, but with having to bring in the Alice characters for the event, I’ve had to send home characters I like having out ie favourites with cute animations.
> 
> When they first started the nonsense with attraction enhancements they increased the token requirements saying that it would be easier to get tokens.  I find that by the time I get enough attraction enhancement tokens to make a difference, the character set has been maxed out for a year or two.  At the very least, I wish they would fix it so that long time players still aren’t getting Mickey and friends attraction tokens in chests.  If a character set is maxed out, stop giving those tokens.  It is a money loser for them - even if I was inclined to buy attraction enhancement chests I wouldn’t bother because the odds of getting something I need are so low.  They need to fix things like this if they are going to have character limits making it harder for players with more characters still to level up.


I have to agree. By the time I had the Hercules building tokens to enchant a building I had all but two characters collecting for 9. Now I am leveling last one to 10 and building enchants are pretty useless to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> I currently have 42 characters out in the kingdom, which will most likely change once the event starts tomorrow.  Quick check of my characters:
> 
> Kuzco - 7 (need 8 hats)
> Pacha - leveling to 8
> Kronk - 8
> Yzma - 5 (2 potions and 2 hats away from 6)
> Owl - 9
> Gord - 6
> 
> Wow.  42 characters to work on only six characters?  Yikes.



having those back to back tower challenges that got us Owl (from the Winnie the Pooh set) and Gord (from the Wreck it Ralph set) adds a lot of characters trying for just 2 characters ... you seem close to being done with Owl so that should help you out a bit once you are done with him


----------



## Quellman

I'm such a rebel. I have yet to download the new update. Not sure why, but I haven't Also, don't forget to start pulling out the alice in wonderland buildings. Those characters should help with the tokens for the lunchboxes. If you were smart, you saved a bunch from the last time we had this event.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I'm such a rebel. I have yet to download the new update. Not sure why, but I haven't Also, don't forget to start pulling out the alice in wonderland buildings. Those characters should help with the tokens for the lunchboxes. If you were smart, you saved a bunch from the last time we had this event.


Not sure what you're waiting for.  Don't you want to start the 48-hour purchase of land you don't need?


----------



## mikegood2

Well they made the Bride an easy decision for me. 100 gems for a sapphire chest with a pathetic 5% chance of getting her and nothing else I’m interested it. No thank you!


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Not sure what you're waiting for.  Don't you want to start the 48-hour purchase of land you don't need?


I got the "you must upgrade message when trying to open the game.  I'll hold off a few more hours before needing to spend magic on land I won't use. I bet the rest of the land that comes this year will be part of a new permanent collection quest.


----------



## Arundal

Any long term player besides me considering removing all the junk I have in the first area by California Screaming for extra magic, etc. I for one am tired of it taking up space.


----------



## karly05

Anyone get anything decent out of the free Alice chest today? I got the bench and my sis got a flower statue. Boo.


----------



## Arundal

karly05 said:


> Anyone get anything decent out of the free Alice chest today? I got the bench and my sis got a flower statue. Boo.


I am the proud owner of another bench. The one thing I need is Cheshire Cat that I never got.


----------



## beavismom

karly05 said:


> Anyone get anything decent out of the free Alice chest today? I got the bench and my sis got a flower statue. Boo.



I got the Alice attraction.  I didn't have high expectations since I am only missing Queen of Hearts for the characters, so I was pleasantly surprised.  I will be passing on The Bride.  100 gems for a 1.5% chance of getting her is much too risky for me.  I have plenty of other characters I am missing, so it isn't as if it would complete things for me.


----------



## pangyal

Well, I have opened two sapphire chests (one was a 100-gem gamble and the other was the milestone reward for the lunch boxes). One was a lamp post, the other was a Herculade Stand, so I will officially give up on trying to get the Bride this year!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Any long term player besides me considering removing all the junk I have in the first area by California Screaming for extra magic, etc. I for one am tired of it taking up space.


I've cleared out my entire park except for the attractions that are required for wishes and the ones needed for tokens.  Everything else is gone.


----------



## DisTXMom

I paid 300 gems and got nothing but an ear stand. Really wanted the Bride and so my better judgment didn’t win. I’m a schmuck.


----------



## mikegood2

DisTXMom said:


> I paid 300 gems and got nothing but an ear stand. Really wanted the Bride and so my better judgment didn’t win. I’m a schmuck.



Yeah, I was planning on on buying a few Sapphire chests until I saw it was a 5% chance of getting the bride for 100 gems per. Seriously both the cost and % chances are a joke. That said if it makes you feel any better I still thought seriously about buying 1 or 2 chests.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I was planning on on buying a few Sapphire chests until I saw it was a 5% chance of getting the bride for 100 gems per. Seriously both the cost and % chances are a joke. That said if it makes you feel any better I still thought seriously about buying 1 or 2 chests.


I was lucky to get Gaston from the free Sapphire from the Tapper event going, but I would have preferred Constance but at least I got something besides a lamp or bench.  Not sure I will buy any sapphire chests for gems though. I missed Gaston and Scar and Cheshire Cat some how along the way and they are also in the Sapphire chest. Constance would be more desired!


----------



## JamesGarvey

A neat but unimportant discovery of unlocking the new land is characters & wish kids will now path behind Big Thunder Mountain on the way to tasks.

Also, you’re over estimating the drop chance on the sapphire chests. There’s a 60% chance of even getting a Special Chance or not and THEN another drop chance for what you receive from that special chance. So a 5% listed drop chance on The Bride is actually a 3% chance.


----------



## Peachkins

I actually tried to send a customer support ticket regarding wishes. As someone else mentioned a little while back, literally every character wish I've had is for some already busy with a task. It's getting old. Then I couldn't put the ticket through because of a "captcha error". Tried three times. There isn't anything remotely related to captcha on the form.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> I actually tried to send a customer support ticket regarding wishes. As someone else mentioned a little while back, literally every character wish I've had is for some already busy with a task. It's getting old. Then I couldn't put the ticket through because of a "captcha error". Tried three times. There isn't anything remotely related to captcha on the form.



That was me. It seems to have gotten better, but still seems to do it more than it use to. While I’m not a big fan of the 75 character limit, I will give them credit for implementing the character counter letting us k ow how many are out!

Anyone else having issues with Alice collecting wacky chests? The 10 second collection time is nice, but she rarely lets me collect it. I usually have to restart the game to get it.


----------



## beavismom

mikegood2 said:


> Anyone else having issues with Alice collecting wacky chests? The 10 second collection time is nice, but she rarely lets me collect it. I usually have to restart the game to get it.



I think the issue is that it takes her much longer to travel to the lunch box than the 10 seconds the task takes to complete.  That's been my experience anyway. 

Concession stand for me in the AIW milestone chest.  Better than a bench I guess.


----------



## Peachkins

beavismom said:


> I think the issue is that it takes her much longer to travel to the lunch box than the 10 seconds the task takes to complete.  That's been my experience anyway.
> 
> Concession stand for me in the AIW milestone chest.  Better than a bench I guess.



Yes, if you watch Alice, she's very slow getting around. It won't let you collect until she reaches the lunch box.


----------



## JamesGarvey

What’s to report for wish task assigned to busy characters? While it’s never been stated officially, almost every observation indicates the game prioritizes wish request to busy character. It’s a task management game. Decide who you think can be reallocated from whatever you have them doing to grant a wish.

Alice’s foot speed has DEFINITELY been nerfed to draw out the task length. Also, look around her on the map before you just tap “collect” because the game may assign her to a lunch box other than the closest one to her and you’re better off selecting a specific chest to send her to.

And to highlight the awful nature of sapphire chests, I ended up with a Special Chance on my milestone chest... it gave me elixir. Joy.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> What’s to report for wish task assigned to busy characters? While it’s never been stated officially, almost every observation indicates the game prioritizes wish request to busy character. It’s a task management game. Decide who you think can be reallocated from whatever you have them doing to grant a wish.
> 
> Alice’s foot speed has DEFINITELY been nerfed to draw out the task length. Also, look around her on the map before you just tap “collect” because the game may assign her to a lunch box other than the closest one to her and you’re better off selecting a specific chest to send her to.
> 
> And to highlight the awful nature of sapphire chests, I ended up with a Special Chance on my milestone chest... it gave me elixir. Joy.



Maybe they’ve prioritize requests to busy characters but never to this degree. I’ve definitely noticed that it’s almost exclusively busy characters since the update and I’d say pre-update mine was at most 50 kingdom / 50 home. Right now I currently have 4 requests for Goofy and I don’t think I’ve ever had 4 requests for 1 character before? Don’t even remember having 3 before, but am sure that’s happened.

Definitely realized Alice’s speed has been nerfed. That said, I’ve had 1 or 2 occasions that I left/returned 20-30 minutes later and she still wasn’t done. Maybe they game basically paused her when I left? Either way, not a big del since a force quit/relaunch always fixes it.


----------



## Renarr

karly05 said:


> Anyone get anything decent out of the free Alice chest today? I got the bench and my sis got a flower statue. Boo.



I got White Rabbit's House out of it.  But I have no Alice in Wonderland characters, so this event is a slow slog.

All my Hercules characters are now level 9, and only Hades still needs tokens to go to level 10.  (Finally!)

Welcomed my 75th character into my kingdom earlier this week (Mother Gothel).  I've got some good candidates for putting away for the moment, but I was hurting for magic before the limit, and I admittedly was looking forward to having extra characters to help mitigate that.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I was lucky to get Gaston from the free Sapphire from the Tapper event going, but I would have preferred Constance but at least I got something besides a lamp or bench.  Not sure I will buy any sapphire chests for gems though. I missed Gaston and Scar and Cheshire Cat some how along the way and they are also in the Sapphire chest. Constance would be more desired!


I'm sure Gaston's odds were better than the Bride's, though.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Alice’s foot speed has DEFINITELY been nerfed to draw out the task length. Also, look around her on the map before you just tap “collect” because the game may assign her to a lunch box other than the closest one to her and you’re better off selecting a specific chest to send her to.


I seem to recall her slow plodding in previous lunchbox events.  Although it's been a while since we got the Alice in Wonderland characters, wasn't she even running slowly back then too?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisTXMom said:


> I paid 300 gems and got nothing but an ear stand. Really wanted the Bride and so my better judgment didn’t win. I’m a schmuck.



same here - used up some gems trying to get the bride or the HM ear hatstand - only thing I got that I didn't have before was a Hercules drink stand  ... I too am a schmuck


----------



## beavismom

Busy weekend, but finally got my sapphire chest and ended up with the herculade stand.  I will be tempted to get one with gems, if I have any left after the premium character purchase, but reading about everyone's disappointment helps keep my resistance strong.


----------



## Arundal

beavismom said:


> Busy weekend, but finally got my sapphire chest and ended up with the herculade stand.  I will be tempted to get one with gems, if I have any left after the premium character purchase, but reading about everyone's disappointment helps keep my resistance strong.



Resist the dark side! There is no joy there, lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Arundal said:


> Resist the dark side! There is no joy there, lol.



but they do have cookies!


----------



## beavismom

I peaced out on the event after I got my sapphire chest and then sent some level 9 characters to level up to 10.  Leaderboard events bore me to tears, so not much to play until this part of the event is over.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> I peaced out on the event after I got my sapphire chest and then sent some level 9 characters to level up to 10.  Leaderboard events bore me to tears, so not much to play until this part of the event is over.


And the actual event doesn't start for another week or so?  God, I hope I'm wrong.  This is already taking forever and it hasn't even started yet.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And the actual event doesn't start for another week or so?  God, I hope I'm wrong.  This is already taking forever and it hasn't even started yet.



Yep, I’m already tired of waking up every morning wondering if the event is starting, even though I know it’s not.


----------



## Peachkins

A question: has anyone gotten wish requests for characters that aren't already out and about? I still haven't since the update. I was only getting them for characters collecting already, so I brought a couple out of storage. Lo and behold they started getting requests too. I have a theory that this was programmed in due to the character limit.


----------



## beavismom

Peachkins said:


> A question: has anyone gotten wish requests for characters that aren't already out and about? I still haven't since the update. I was only getting them for characters collecting already, so I brought a couple out of storage. Lo and behold they started getting requests too. I have a theory that this was programmed in due to the character limit.



I think you are correct.  At least that has been my experience too.  I just love when I get 4 requests for a character I just sent out to collect an 8 hour owl token.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> A question: has anyone gotten wish requests for characters that aren't already out and about? I still haven't since the update. I was only getting them for characters collecting already, so I brought a couple out of storage. Lo and behold they started getting requests too. I have a theory that this was programmed in due to the character limit.





beavismom said:


> I think you are correct.  At least that has been my experience too.  I just love when I get 4 requests for a character I just sent out to collect an 8 hour owl token.



Pretty sure  I haven’t gotten any requests from any characters who aren’t out and about. Also finding that I’m getting considerably fewer attraction request since the update. Have thought about the additional characters idea, but haven’t tried that yet. Truth be told, I have played considerably less than usual this weekend so not sure how much that impacts it. All I know is they broke the happiness feature and need to fix it soon.

I started using happiness Safeguard (625 elixir) and found that using it every other day let’s me stay ecstatic. So I’m gonna keep doing that for now.


----------



## Quellman

I bet we run into a tapper or golden trophy request next week for 4 days as a bridge until we get to the cascading critters event.


----------



## mmmears

I'm noticing the same wish issues here.  Thanks, Gameloft.   



supernova said:


> I've cleared out my entire park except for the attractions that are required for wishes and the ones needed for tokens.  Everything else is gone.



I would love to do this, but I'm not paying close enough attention to know what needs to be out.  With my history, I'd forget to put one out and then my characters wouldn't be able to do the tasks they need to do.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I would love to do this, but I'm not paying close enough attention to know what needs to be out.  With my history, I'd forget to put one out and then my characters wouldn't be able to do the tasks they need to do.


I'm only working on a small handful of characters at this point, so there aren't many buildings out.  I nearly missed one or two, but when I checked the requirements for each token, I caught the ones I forgot to put out.


----------



## beavismom

Quellman said:


> I bet we run into a tapper or golden trophy request next week for 4 days as a bridge until we get to the cascading critters event.



I was thinking we might see something start tomorrow.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'm only working on a small handful of characters at this point, so there aren't many buildings out.  I nearly missed one or two, but when I checked the requirements for each token, I caught the ones I forgot to put out.



I am working on the same six that you listed.  I have still made mistakes (like not leveling up one of the ENG characters so he could help with Yzma's items) so I'm a little worried about doing that, but I think it's a great idea.


----------



## McCoy

It appears the sapphire chests with the Bride are available again this weekend. Just as an FYI, I did tests last weekend, once each day on a second device, and in those three tests: 1) I spent 2600 gems on 26 chests and did not get the Bride (I actually did this one twice); 2) I spent 2700 gems on 27 chests and did not get the Bride; 3) I spent 2100 gems on 21 chests and did get the Bride, but there is no chance I am actually spending that much on a character.  Since the prizes have been pre-determined for so long, I still don't know the refresh rate as to how long you have to wait for the order of prizes to actually vary, but it was different over the three days (except for the two tests on the first day; each of those yielded the exact same results). 

Just in case anyone is curious about a real, practical application of the odds of trying to get the Bride. I may try again sometime today to see what happens.

EDIT: I went ahead and tried again; 28 chests, 2800 gems, no Bride today


----------



## mikegood2

*I just got the Bride in the strangest or strange ways*! 

I primarily play on my phone and occasionally log in on my iPad for 2 extra daily gems and tappers event with hard to find items. Just logged into my iPad, which I last opened up 6 days ago and I was pleasantly greeted with *ALL* my 2/1 tapper rewards *AGAIN* for last week and the Saphire chest had the Bride in it!!!


----------



## cliscinsky

McCoy said:


> It appears the sapphire chests with the Bride are available again this weekend. Just as an FYI, I did tests last weekend, once each day on a second device, and in those three tests: 1) I spent 2600 gems on 26 chests and did not get the Bride (I actually did this one twice); 2) I spent 2700 gems on 27 chests and did not get the Bride; 3) I spent 2100 gems on 21 chests and did get the Bride, but there is no chance I am actually spending that much on a character.  Since the prizes have been pre-determined for so long, I still don't know the refresh rate as to how long you have to wait for the order of prizes to actually vary, but it was different over the three days (except for the two tests on the first day; each of those yielded the exact same results).
> 
> Just in case anyone is curious about a real, practical application of the odds of trying to get the Bride. I may try again sometime today to see what happens.
> 
> EDIT: I went ahead and tried again; 28 chests, 2800 gems, no Bride today




I did the same thing last weekend alternating between my iphone and ipad.   ie, load main game on iphone, then exit out.  Load the cloud version on the ipad and go through the chests.  Afterwards, reload the local version on the iphone to update the cloud version.  Back to the ipad to reload the cloud version, and do the chests again.  Then back to iphone with loading local game to update the cloud yet again.  Rinse and repeat.

The first day I went through 11 chests before I got the bride.  Wasn't going to spend 1100 gems, so I passed.  The next day, It only took 7 chests until the bride showed up.  Nope, not spending 700 gems on her.  The third day, she popped out at chest 3.  I decided to spend the 300 gems that day to get her since it seemed that she was getting 4 chests closer each day, and I didn't feel like waiting another day and having her pass me by.

The other thing that was noticed was the following for me.  It didn't matter how many times I did it each day, each time it took the same exact number of chests, going through the same exact order of specific concession stands, before I finally got to the bride.  Everything was already pre-determined for each day.  I also noticed that for my chests, the bride ALWAYS came after the Gummy Grubs Stand, every single time like clockwork.   So, there is absolutely nothing random about these chests, it's all predetermined each and every day.  I would not waste my gems on any of these without being able to "test" how many it would take to get the reward.  People spending tons of money on gems to attempt to get her, that's crazy.

Finally, after getting her I realize just what a waste she really is.  Doesn't help with anything.  The only person that can get her common token is her, and one of the Haunted Mansions.  So now that I have her up to level 4, it takes 40 common tokens, meaning 40 hours of one hour quests just to get those.  Each level this will get progressively worse, which is absolutely crazy.  There needs to be more characters for her common token.


----------



## McCoy

mikegood2 said:


> *I just got the Bride in the strangest or strange ways*!
> 
> I primarily play on my phone and occasionally log in on my iPad for 2 extra daily gems and tappers event with hard to find items. Just logged into my iPad, which I last opened up 6 days ago and I was pleasantly greeted with *ALL* my 2/1 tapper rewards *AGAIN* for last week and the Saphire chest had the Bride in it!!!





cliscinsky said:


> I did the same thing last weekend alternating between my iphone and ipad.   ie, load main game on iphone, then exit out.  Load the cloud version on the ipad and go through the chests.  Afterwards, reload the local version on the iphone to update the cloud version.  Back to the ipad to reload the cloud version, and do the chests again.  Then back to iphone with loading local game to update the cloud yet again.  Rinse and repeat.
> 
> The first day I went through 11 chests before I got the bride.  Wasn't going to spend 1100 gems, so I passed.  The next day, It only took 7 chests until the bride showed up.  Nope, not spending 700 gems on her.  The third day, she popped out at chest 3.  I decided to spend the 300 gems that day to get her since it seemed that she was getting 4 chests closer each day, and I didn't feel like waiting another day and having her pass me by.
> 
> The other thing that was noticed was the following for me.  It didn't matter how many times I did it each day, each time it took the same exact number of chests, going through the same exact order of specific concession stands, before I finally got to the bride.  Everything was already pre-determined for each day.  I also noticed that for my chests, the bride ALWAYS came after the Gummy Grubs Stand, every single time like clockwork.   So, there is absolutely nothing random about these chests, it's all predetermined each and every day.  I would not waste my gems on any of these without being able to "test" how many it would take to get the reward.  People spending tons of money on gems to attempt to get her, that's crazy.
> 
> Finally, after getting her I realize just what a waste she really is.  Doesn't help with anything.  The only person that can get her common token is her, and one of the Haunted Mansions.  So now that I have her up to level 4, it takes 40 common tokens, meaning 40 hours of one hour quests just to get those.  Each level this will get progressively worse, which is absolutely crazy.  There needs to be more characters for her common token.



Congrats to both!  I'm glad at least some people are able to get her.  500 gems or less are about what I would have been willing to do, but I never came close to that, so oh well.  And yes, the chests have been fully pre-determined for quite some time now, despite some people believing otherwise for the longest time back when the game made it appear you could control what you would get by timing.  For me, it's still just a question of how long before the pre-determination resets, or if there are other triggers that might reset the chests, but I haven't experimented enough to figure that out.


----------



## Wdw1015

Has anyone else noticed since the update that drops have been getting worse? I just went 0 for 8 on my last collection of characters and this seems to be the norm lately.


----------



## mmmears

I can't tell if it's because all my characters are tough to get items for or if they changed it, but I feel like I'm making no progress.

This thing where all the requests are only for the characters who are out is super annoying.


----------



## beavismom

Progress feels slow for me too.  I will be on Social Security before I get Gord leveled to 10.


----------



## mara512

Me too.  I Have gone 2 days with no drops besides common tokens.


----------



## supernova

Character check:
Gord 7
Owl 9 (6 hats away)
Kuzco 8
Pacha 9
Kronk 9
Yzma 6

Will be nice to put those Pooh attractions back into storage.


----------



## beavismom

I am really surprised they didn't fill this last week with a mini-event.  I guess they were letting everyone get used to the new character limit.


----------



## Renarr

My Hercules set is essentially done, with only needing to do the final level up to 10 for each of the seven characters.  Sometime when my magic is once again bountiful (I'm finally up to 615K) or they come up in a Tower Challenge, I'll take this on, but the magic has been hurting.

My current projects:

Leveling Judy Hopps (Level 7) and Nick Wilde (Level 6) up to Level 8 to continue the story after welcoming Chief Bogo on Monday.
Gathering tokens for:
Bambi - need 10 ears tokens
Bunny - need 9 ears tokens, but since this goes nowhere, I'll hold off for a long while.

Welcoming Louie (who I know also goes nowhere, but I've heard is helpful at Level 10, so I figured getting started now).  This happens after Hamm finishes getting to level 9 later this morning.
Reducing token conflicts for Friday.


----------



## Arundal

Character review:

Gord- 5
Kuzco- 8
Pasha- 8
Kronk- 7
Yzma- 6
Owl- 8
Gaston- 4 (got from free Sapphire box)

seems really slow.


----------



## mikegood2

Might as well check/post my progress:
*Gord* - 6
*Owl* - 9
*The Bride* - 3

*Kuzco* - 7
*Pacha* - 8
*Kronk* - 7
*Yzma* - 5 (Ready for 6)

Just need a few more hats for Kuzco and Kronk so waiting to level Yzma until those two are also ready to level.


----------



## mmmears

Guess I'll play, too.

Owl - 9
Kronk - 7
Pacha - 8
Kuzko - 6
Yzma - 4 (I really struggle with this one - I get no drops)
Gord - 6


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Guess I'll play, too.
> 
> Owl - 9
> Kronk - 7
> Pacha - 8
> Kuzko - 6
> Yzma - 4 (I really struggle with this one - I get no drops)
> Gord - 6



My drop rates for Yzma have been really hit or miss. I can go a few days without getting one drop and then I can get multiples on one collection. Luckily I’ve had a few good collections, but she is still annoying.

Also really wish they would make *ALL* common items 1 hour jobs! I think it’s Kronk who has a 4 hour with a number of useful items? I never chooseit’s though because it also has the stupid common map which means that’s all it will ever return.


----------



## beavismom

Here's my list:

Kuzko - 7
Pacha - 9
Kronk - 9
Yzma - 4

Prince Charming (SW) - 8
Grumpy - 7

Owl - 8

Eric - 8
Flounder -9

Vanelope - 8
Gord - 4

Grandma Tala - 9

Other than ENG and the last 2 event characters, most of the rest are from chest purchases for collections that came up when I stopped playing for a year or so.  I'm still missing 12 characters, but won't buy a chest with $$ if there is only 1 character I need from the collection so it will take a long time to get those.  I'll be happy to get the stragglers leveled.  I am also short about 400k magic to open the first new land expansion.  I should have it by they end of the week if I don't level anyone else.


----------



## mara512

Character check time:
Kuzco 7
Kronk 9
Yzma 5
Pacha 10

Owl 8 

Gord 6

It takes forever to collect tokens to level up


----------



## SunDial

I have not noticed any difference in item drops for me. I noticed a big drop in the wishes and smiles.    It was no problem to stay in estatic.  Now I have a hard time staying in the top cheerful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I'll share mine:

Pain 9 (need 4 more ear hats)

Kuzco 7
Kronk 5
Yzma 5
Pacha 7

Owl 8

Gord 4


Obviously will be nice to be doing me with Hercules but a ways to go with the others


----------



## supernova

I thought I would try my first ever chest purchase for a hundred gems, just in case I'm missing the hype.  Paid off.  Quite literally a one-and-done.


----------



## mikegood2

What’s better than one tapper? It’s two tappers at the same time of course!

These tappers seems like a real mess! The spider tapper for the one character looks really easy, probably to easy. Then you have the other two tappers that have really weird times. Many of the items collectors for 3 in Kingdom are only 60 seconds which is great but the 3 jobs you make with them are 2 to 4 hours. Then the 6 in the Kingdom jobs are 2-4 hours and the 3 final jobs are 8 hours.

Also, is anyone else confused about what jobs you should send your characters out for in these tappers? There’s so much overlap that I’m not really sure what to send them on yet.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I thought I would try my first chest purchase for a hundred gems, just in case I'm missing the hype.  Paid off.  Quite literally a one-and-done.
> View attachment 534240



If it were anyone else than you I’d be really impressed, but don’t you just need to go down the hall and threaten the interns? If course they’re gonna make sure you get it on your first chest!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> If it were anyone else than you I’d be really impressed, but don’t you just need to go down the hall and threaten the interns? If course they’re gonna make sure you get it on your first chest!


I was resolved to just throwing the gems away, especially after some other person was posting how he was using multiple devices to determine when the sequence would reset.  Or something like that.  His post made my dumb brain hurt because I'm too worried about real life to try to work so hard at getting one over on a damn phone app.  Turns out my own method was far more effective.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I thought I would try my first ever chest purchase for a hundred gems, just in case I'm missing the hype.  Paid off.  Quite literally a one-and-done.
> View attachment 534240


Congratulations! I tried 2 times, with no luck.  Not going to try again!


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> What’s better than one tapper? It’s two tappers at the same time of course!
> 
> These tappers seems like a real mess! The spider tapper for the one character looks really easy, probably to easy. Then you have the other two tappers that have really weird times. Many of the items collectors for 3 in Kingdom are only 60 seconds which is great but the 3 jobs you make with them are 2 to 4 hours. Then the 6 in the Kingdom jobs are 2-4 hours and the 3 final jobs are 8 hours.
> 
> Also, is anyone else confused about what jobs you should send your characters out for in these tappers? There’s so much overlap that I’m not really sure what to send them on yet.



It's confusing enough that I may not bother TBH.


----------



## beavismom

mmmears said:


> It's confusing enough that I may not bother TBH.



I just want Shock.  The other leaderboards are already out of control.  The Forest Friends leaderboard I am on, 1st place already has 30, to my 1.  There are nothing but decorations and concessions for me in the NBC chests, so I am just slogging to get Shock.


----------



## Arundal

beavismom said:


> I just want Shock.  The other leaderboards are already out of control.  The Forest Friends leaderboard I am on, 1st place already has 30, to my 1.  There are nothing but decorations and concessions for me in the NBC chests, so I am just slogging to get Shock.


The Leaderboards are crazy, I am not even trying for on The Forest Fiends as I have 2 and the leader had 84 somehow. I am trying for NBC chests as I need Oogie Boogie but forget the rest but the new characters because everything else is pretty useless.


----------



## mmmears

Agreed.  I will try for Shock, but I'm not going to worry about whether or not I can do this.  They are taking the fun out of it (for me) by making it too complicated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welp, safe to say I will not be getting the Oogie Bookie Soon attraction - first place already has 17 trees


----------



## Peachkins

I think Shock is mathematically impossible for me to get at this point unless I spend gems to speed things up. At 8 hours per attack for the shadow creatures, I'll likely only be doing that twice a day with each character because I like to sleep. That would give me 54 chances over 9 days unless I'm mistaken, and I need 50 for Shock. And I'll only be doing it that often assuming I have the items I need and all three characters. Considering I still don't have enough items to have done anything today and probably won't have Barrel until tomorrow (I'm not checking this game every ten minutes), I'm already behind. I don't think I'm going to bother.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> What’s better than one tapper? It’s two tappers at the same time of course!
> 
> These tappers seems like a real mess! The spider tapper for the one character looks really easy, probably to easy. Then you have the other two tappers that have really weird times. Many of the items collectors for 3 in Kingdom are only 60 seconds which is great but the 3 jobs you make with them are 2 to 4 hours. Then the 6 in the Kingdom jobs are 2-4 hours and the 3 final jobs are 8 hours.
> 
> Also, is anyone else confused about what jobs you should send your characters out for in these tappers? There’s so much overlap that I’m not really sure what to send them on yet.


Holy sh!t.  This event is making my brain hurt, and we're not even a full day into it.  Three tappers at once?  I can't be bothered checking in every ten minutes, and I still don't have the round faced kid yet.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Welp, safe to say I will not be getting the Oogie Bookie Soon attraction - first place already has 17 trees


I've given up on attractions, especially ones we need to compete for.  Just not worth my time.

Didn't realize adult males used the word "welp"?


----------



## Renarr

My goals for this event, since I already decided 500 gems for Lock was too expensive (I'm not really a big NBC fan).

*Spiders*:

Barrel.  (complete)
I wouldn't hate getting an Epic blueprint if it happens.
*Trees:*

I'd love to get the Sapphire chest, but I'm probably just getting the two blueprint sets, realistically, since I'm not buying Lock.  If it gets close to the end, I might compare the cost of gemming with the 100 gems for the Sapphire chest.
I'd love to be top 10 here to pick up some elixir, but I'm outside that right now.
*Shadows:*

Realistically, probably the decorations chest is as far as I'll go, but the concession chests would be great.  Just don't see myself getting there.
I would love an attraction chest, but I just don't think that's realistic either.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> I think Shock is mathematically impossible for me to get at this point unless I spend gems to speed things up. At 8 hours per attack for the shadow creatures, I'll likely only be doing that twice a day with each character because I like to sleep. That would give me 54 chances over 9 days unless I'm mistaken, and I need 50 for Shock. And I'll only be doing it that often assuming I have the items I need and all three characters. Considering I still don't have enough items to have done anything today and probably won't have Barrel until tomorrow (I'm not checking this game every ten minutes), I'm already behind. I don't think I'm going to bother.



If you didn’t buy Lock, which I assume is the case than it’s gonna be tough for you to get Shock without spending gems. That said, if your willing to spend a few gems and your able to collect enough items you could always speed up Ham and Buzz right before bed. One or two nights of doing that should would really increase your chance of hitting 50.

*EDIT*: Got Forest Friends and Shadow Monsters mixed up and thought speeding up costs were considerable cheaper. On a positive note, you can buy items needed for Shadow Monsters fairly cheep from Merlin. Still, if you can get 2 collects in a day, spend a little elixir and willing to spend few gems (50-100) Shock should be doable for you.


----------



## mikegood2

This might sound strange, but sadly my leader board for Shadow Monsters was nowhere near as bad s some of yours. Was hoping to already be out of the running for first, but currently lead with 10, one player at 9 one at 8 and 3 at 7. I hope they get there act together and take the lead soon, because if they don’t my competitive nature will kick. 

Also, why must they always overlap jobs for characters? Right now you have to choose competing in the tappers or leveling up characters. I understand why they do that ($$$) but it’s really annoyin.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> This might sound strange, but sadly my leader board for Shadow Monsters was nowhere near as bad s some of yours. Was hoping to already be out of the running for first, but currently lead with 10, one player at 9 one at 8 and 3 at 7. I hope they get there act together and take the lead soon, because if they don’t my competitive nature will kick.
> 
> Also, why must they always overlap jobs for characters? Right now you have to choose competing in the tappers or leveling up characters. I understand why they do that ($$$) but it’s really annoyin.



My Leaderboard for Shadow Masters is pretty good it is the Forest Fiends that is crazy.  I have gotten all three free NBC chests and did not get oogie so not much else for me in this one. Not sure I want to spend 500 gems on,is it, Lock, gotten Barrel ( round face guy lol), none of these are my favorite characters.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> If you didn’t buy Lock, which I assume is the case than it’s gonna be tough for you to get Shock without spending gems. That said, if your willing to spend a few gems and your able to collect enough items you could always speed up Ham and Buzz right before bed. One or two nights of doing that should would really increase your chance of hitting 50.
> 
> *EDIT*: Got Forest Friends and Shadow Monsters mixed up and thought speeding up costs were considerable cheaper. On a positive note, you can buy items needed for Shadow Monsters fairly cheep from Merlin. Still, if you can get 2 collects in a day, spend a little elixir and willing to spend few gems (50-100) Shock should be doable for you.



I was considering buying Lock, but unless I know I'm going to be able to get all the characters, I really don't care about him.  Shock seems like such a longshot to me at this point that I'm not risking it. I think I'm okay with it. I'll do the other two challenges so I can get the sapphire chest, but I think that will be it for me.


----------



## beavismom

I should be able to get Shock with some potion spending.  I am pretty well set up with potion since I had a bunch of garbage to unload on Merlin in the last bonus time.  If I wanted to be obsessive, I could get her without potions, but I like to enjoy my life.   I took a gamble and bought a sapphire chest and got Syndrome, so I am pretty happy.  I have one shot left at the bride with the last event chest. I don't have high hopes for that one and it is less disappointing to not get anything good if the chest only cost you time.  Now the slow grind to build my gems back up since I blew 600 with the chest and Lock purchases.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> My Leaderboard for Shadow Masters is pretty good it is the Forest Fiends that is crazy.  I have gotten all three free NBC chests and did not get oogie so not much else for me in this one. Not sure I want to spend 500 gems on,is it, Lock, gotten Barrel ( round face guy lol), none of these are my favorite characters.



Ugh, this entire event is way more complicated than it needs to be. I meant Forest Fiends not Shadow Masters.  Luckily when I woke up some players got there acts together and passed now so now I don’t need to worry about trying for first.I’m trying to figure out how some of the other score boards can be as high as they are?  Obviously we can buy items to speed things up, which I have, but the game has a limited number of trees in the kingdom and they appear to be on a timer we can’t speed up. I’ve run into it 3 or 4 times and had to wait 1+ hours before I could do anything.

As far as Nightmare Before Christmas goes, I’ve never watched it so I don’t really care about the characters either. Only reason I bough Lock is that I had only 1300 gems And figured he would help to get Shock. I don’t care about her either, but don’t think I’ve ever not gotten the final character reward for an event/TC.


----------



## luther10

mikegood2 said:


> Ugh, this entire event is way more complicated than it needs to be. I meant Forest Fiends not Shadow Masters.  Luckily when I woke up some players got there acts together and passed now so now I don’t need to worry about trying for first.I’m trying to figure out how some of the other score boards can be as high as they are?  Obviously we can buy items to speed things up, which I have, but the game has a limited number of trees in the kingdom and they appear to be on a timer we can’t speed up. I’ve run into it 3 or 4 times and had to wait 1+ hours before I could do anything.
> 
> As far as Nightmare Before Christmas goes, I’ve never watched it so I don’t really care about the characters either. Only reason I bough Lock is that I had only 1300 gems And figured he would help to get Shock. I don’t care about her either, but don’t think I’ve ever not gotten the final character reward for an event/TC.


There is a way to speed things up, the option is only available when all 3 characters are done with their tasks.  So in other words, one can gem the three tasks, gem the timer, gem tasks, gem timer.....


----------



## supernova

Owl, Kronk, and Pacha.... done.  Time to pack away some unneeded attractions.


----------



## Quellman

The 8 hour tasks are stupid. I wake up at 6 and am in bed by 930. I am not collect 2x a day for it. What a crock. This event is the most hateful one ive seen from gameloft.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> The 8 hour tasks are stupid. I wake up at 6 and am in beg by 930. I am not collect 2x a day for it. What a crock. This event is the most hateful one ive seen from gameloft.



it’s definitely bad, but I don’t think anything will be as bad as the “special character money grab” Grumpy event. But at least I have Grumpy who’s helping me, oh wait, he’s sitting at home right now.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> it’s definitely bad, but I don’t think anything will be as bad as the “special character money grab” Grumpy event. But at least I have Grumpy who’s helping me, oh wait, he’s sitting at home right now.


I think I got Grumps from a free chest at some point. I was able to level him to like level 8/9 with all the previous tokens I had amassed.  I think what makes this event so punitive is the fact that the lanterns aren't a sure thing with trimming of the spook trees.  It's an EPIC drop. So you are left with spending elixir or gems to even be able to send the shadow group out to get your 7/8 shadows a day to make it.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I think I got Grumps from a free chest at some point. I was able to level him to like level 8/9 with all the previous tokens I had amassed.  I think what makes this event so punitive is the fact that the lanterns aren't a sure thing with trimming of the spook trees.  It's an EPIC drop. So you are left with spending elixir or gems to even be able to send the shadow group out to get your 7/8 shadows a day to make it.



Don’t get me wrong, this is an awful event And feels like a money grab. The 8 hour tasks suck and makes it really hard to get 9 done in a day so I‘LL probably just get 6 most days. Luckily you can buy lanterns and Lotus Candles from Merlin. That‘s what I’ve been doing since I’ve got the elixir. I’m actually buying most of my Lotus flowers and sending any character that collect lotus out for Lock/Barrel tokens if they can instead.

I find the timer for tree respawning incredibly annoying. @luther10 Correctly started that you can if all 3 characters are down with there tasks, but it makes Locks 2 hour worthless. Also, I refuse to spend gems to speed up the 2 4 hour tasks.

Not sure if you were playing then but I still feel like the Grumpy event was the worse . Can’t remember everything about it, but think we had to buy chests, with gems, just for the chance of getting his tokens and could cost over 1K in gems for most to completely. People were doing it though, because they said he was a special character who would help collect for future events. Think that only lasted an event or two, at most.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Not sure if you were playing then but I still feel like the Grumpy event was the worse . Can’t remember everything about it, but think we had to buy chests, with gems, just for the chance of getting his tokens and could cost over 1K in gems for most to completely. People were doing it though, because they said he was a special character who would help collect for future events. Think that only lasted an event or two, at most.


Yes. Day 1 player here. Grumpy lived up to his name and game loft had to tread very carefully because even paying players were really upset with him. I think most people had at least resigned themselves to not getting him, but this event, it seems like more people were taken unaware.  GL is certainly going to deplete a lot of folks stoks of gems and elixir from their coffers.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Yes. Day 1 player here. Grumpy lived up to his name and game loft had to tread very carefully because even paying players were really upset with him. I think most people had at least resigned themselves to not getting him, but this event, it seems like more people were taken unaware.  GL is certainly going to deplete a lot of folks stoks of gems and elixir from their coffers.



I thought you were. If it weren’t for the 2 device buying crates technique I don’t think I woulda gotten Grumpy. I miss the pre pre-determined crate reward days.   

Your right about them wanting to deplete our gems/elixir. That‘s a problem with most game, especially ones that have been around for a few years. They’re trying to balance making as much money as possible, push things as far as they can, but not scare away the people who spend money. They don’t care and won’t mind if they loose the long time players who aren’t spending money on the game.

As far as this event goes I should end up with her, currently at 17/50, but they’re trying my patience. I think I’ve probably managed it well enough that it’s only gonna cost me elixir. That said, I’ll spend a few pre-bedtime gems near the end of it if necessary.


----------



## DisTXMom

I got the Mayor in a chest, which was a nice surprise. Beyond that, I’ve hit the first milestone in all 3 challenges and will finish spiders to get the character but am putting zero effort into the rest. Don’t have the time to put toward characters that will likely have little future use and they aren’t my favorites anyhow.  Not being negative, just not putting effort into this one.


----------



## mmmears

DisTXMom said:


> I got the Mayor in a chest, which was a nice surprise. Beyond that, I’ve hit the first milestone in all 3 challenges and will finish spiders to get the character but am putting zero effort into the rest. Don’t have the time to put toward characters that will likely have little future use and they aren’t my favorites anyhow.  Not being negative, just not putting effort into this one.



The spider one is too easy to not get, but I agree about the others.  I'm playing along, for now, but refuse to wake up at night and/or spend actual money.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> I thought you were. If it weren’t for the 2 device buying crates technique I don’t think I woulda gotten Grumpy. I miss the pre pre-determined crate reward days.
> 
> Your right about them wanting to deplete our gems/elixir. That‘s a problem with most game, especially ones that have been around for a few years. They’re trying to balance making as much money as possible, push things as far as they can, but not scare away the people who spend money. They don’t care and won’t mind if they loose the long time players who aren’t spending money on the game.
> 
> As far as this event goes I should end up with her, currently at 17/50, but they’re trying my patience. I think I’ve probably managed it well enough that it’s only gonna cost me elixir. That said, I’ll spend a few pre-bedtime gems near the end of it if necessary.



As far as working on Shock is concerned, I have been using elixir to get the rest of required tokens for each 8 hour run because I refuse to spend 500 gems on Lock, a character I don’t even really know. I have nothing else any more to spend elixir on. I sit at 29/50 and feel sure I should get Shock. I refuse to give up my sleep for a character. This is the worse event in a long time. But will be over soon.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> The 8 hour tasks are stupid. I wake up at 6 and am in bed by 930. I am not collect 2x a day for it. What a crock. This event is the most hateful one ive seen from gameloft.


I thought the same thing too.  But if you collect when you wake up at 6, and then again at before bed, you can squeeze out two collections.  Never doing three, though.  I value myself too much for that.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I thought the same thing too.  But if you collect when you wake up at 6, and then again at before bed, you can squeeze out two collections.  Never doing three, though.  I value myself too much for that.



I'm doing 2 a day, and hope it will be enough ( I know I can do the math, but sometimes there are times when I forget to play ).


----------



## beavismom

2 collections a day here and using elixir when needed.  I should be done before the end of the event, but I am finding myself bored with it, so not playing as much.  I am seeing mostly negative feedback about the event.  In fairness, there are always people unhappy with every event, but this one on the heels of the character limit, seems to be amplified.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> 2 collections a day here and using elixir when needed.  I should be done before the end of the event, but I am finding myself bored with it, so not playing as much.  I am seeing mostly negative feedback about the event.  In fairness, there are always people unhappy with every event, but this one on the heels of the character limit, seems to be amplified.


I forgot what the whole "cascading critters" thing was.  Now that I've been reminded, I'd prefer to go back to forgetting.


----------



## supernova

Fourteen shadow monsters to go before Shock is complete.  Just under four days left, so I'm fine.

Character list drops and then builds again.  Here's where I am:

Completed - Kronk, Pacha, Owl

Lock - 3
Barrel - 3 (need 2 hats)

Kuzco - 9
Yzma - 7

Gord -  7 (need 6 hats)
Bride 4 (need 3 hats)


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I thought the same thing too.  But if you collect when you wake up at 6, and then again at before bed, you can squeeze out two collections.  *Never doing three, though*.  I value myself too much for that.





supernova said:


> *Fourteen shadow monsters* to go before Shock is complete.  Just under four days left, so I'm fine.
> 
> Character list drops and then builds again.  Here's where I am:
> 
> Completed - Kronk, Pacha, Owl
> 
> Lock - 3
> Barrel - 3 (need 2 hats)
> 
> Kuzco - 9
> Yzma - 7
> 
> Gord -  7 (need 6 hats)
> Bride 4 (need 3 hats)



If your at 36 (not questioning that you are) than I’m almost positive you had to have done three collects at least once or twice. I’m at 35 and done 2 collects every day and done 3 once or twice. Didn’t set any timers or anything but just had circumstances that allowed me to.

Lock - 3
Barrel - 3

Was playing less before event so TENG a little behind schedule

Kuzco - 8
Pacha - 9
Kronk - 8
Yzma - 6

Bride - 5
Gord - 6 (need 7 tickets)
Owl - 9(over 1/2 way done)


----------



## Quellman

Lock at 2 
Barrel ready for 2

Yzma collecting for 6
Kuzco ready for 8  
Pacha ready for 9   

Owl collecting for 10  

Gord - collecting for 7. 

Bride - will be in the chests like her pal grumpy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well I'll be darned ... got the sapphire chest from the tree tapper event and got the Bride it in!

been sort of a stressful week, so I will take all the bright spots I can get!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> If your at 36 (not questioning that you are) than I’m almost positive you had to have done three collects at least once or twice. I’m at 35 and done 2 collects every day and done 3 once or twice. Didn’t set any timers or anything but just had circumstances that allowed me to.


If I wake up in the middle of the night, as I'm prone to do, I'll find some music to fall asleep to, set the sleep timer on my phone, and definitely clear the game of checkmarks.  Just a curse of me an my rotten sleep pattern.  I'm working three days from the office, two days home, and I find that on the night before a morning when I have to wake up at 5:45 to start my day, I tend to have irregular sleep, despite my morning alarm being set.  So those nights, while helping the game, but probably taking years off my life.   Currently at 44 shadows cleared.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> well I'll be darned ... got the sapphire chest from the tree tapper event and got the Bride it in!
> 
> been sort of a stressful week, so I will take all the bright spots I can get!


Welcome to the Bride Club.  You'll marvel at the countless hours it's going to take to collect enough of her common tokens to get her to ten.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> If I wake up in the middle of the night, as I'm prone to do, I'll find some music to fall asleep to, set the sleep timer on my phone, and definitely clear the game of checkmarks.  Just a curse of me an my rotten sleep pattern.  I'm working three days from the office, two days home, and I find that on the night before a morning when I have to wake up at 5:45 to start my day, I tend to have irregular sleep, despite my morning alarm being set.  So those nights, while helping the game, but probably taking years off my life.   Currently at 44 shadows cleared.



I tend to not sleep well at night so have woke up numerous times and cleared the quests, I am at 46 now on Shadows.  I was using Elixir for any each time I started if I had not collected enough, mostly lanterns, but now just waiting to collect and sending out one or two at the same time.  I blame my sleeping habits on my IT job which use to wake me at night frequently when they had issues or even kept me up all night for a few days, it is what it is.


----------



## Onceler

Wow... I got the bride too. I completed the final milestone for the tree tapper and received a sapphire chest. The funny thing is that I forgot that it was a sapphire chest and thought it was a regular bronze chest. So it was a pleasant surprise when I saw "Special Chance / The Bride".

If I get Shock (I'm at 45 of 50) I will have every available character for the first time. I didn't think that would ever happen, particularly since I needed the Bride and Syndrome for a long time. But I beat the odds and received both of them in the past month.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> Wow... I got the bride too. I completed the final milestone for the tree tapper and received a sapphire chest. The funny thing is that I forgot that it was a sapphire chest and thought it was a regular bronze chest. So it was a pleasant surprise when I saw "Special Chance / The Bride".
> 
> If I get Shock (I'm at 45 of 50) I will have every available character for the first time. I didn't think that would ever happen, particularly since I needed the Bride and Syndrome for a long time. But I beat the odds and received both of them in the past month.


Congratulations on that!  I have all of the characters, too.  Now, costumes are a different story...


----------



## mara512

TheMaxRebo said:


> well I'll be darned ... got the sapphire chest from the tree tapper event and got the Bride it in!
> 
> been sort of a stressful week, so I will take all the bright spots I can get!


I was hoping for the bride but alas I received another Baymax concession stand to give to Merlin.


----------



## beavismom

mara512 said:


> I was hoping for the bride but alas I received another Baymax concession stand to give to Merlin.



I got a Little Mermaid concession, with bonus elixir.  I'm just happy I got Syndrome out of the chest I bought with gems earlier. I'm at 36/50 with 3 in progress for Shock, so I should be good.


----------



## mmmears

TheMaxRebo said:


> well I'll be darned ... got the sapphire chest from the tree tapper event and got the Bride it in!
> 
> been sort of a stressful week, so I will take all the bright spots I can get!



Nice!  I can't remember what I got.  I think it was some dumb concession stand that I don't need.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> If I wake up in the middle of the night, as I'm prone to do, I'll find some music to fall asleep to, set the sleep timer on my phone, and definitely clear the game of checkmarks.  Just a curse of me an my rotten sleep pattern.  I'm working three days from the office, two days home, and I find that on the night before a morning when I have to wake up at 5:45 to start my day, I tend to have irregular sleep, despite my morning alarm being set.  So those nights, while helping the game, but probably taking years off my life.   Currently at 44 shadows cleared.



Same for me. My sleeping patterns have changed over the years. Use to wake up throughout the night all the time, but now I have problems getting to sleep, sleep well for a few hours and wake up/sleep for about 2-3 hours before I finally get up for the day. With the weather getting colder though, my dog now decides to wake me up at around 4am this week.

 Just realized I didn’t send my the character out a this morning! Currently at 43/50 so looks like I gonna end up 1 short tonight. Thinking I’ll probably spend a few gems speed up one character just so I can get that last character sent out before I go to bed. Would be nice to wake up to a new character.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Nice!  I can't remember what I got.  I think it was some dumb concession stand that I don't need.



I got a bunch of those in the 6 I bought earlier ... so guess I can think of it like I got the bride in one of those to make my brain feel better that my gem spending wasn't for nothing


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Same for me. My sleeping patterns have changed over the years. Use to wake up throughout the night all the time, but now I have problems getting to sleep, sleep well for a few hours and wake up/sleep for about 2-3 hours before I finally get up for the day. With the weather getting colder though, my dog now decides to wake me up at around 4am this week.
> 
> Just realized I didn’t send my the character out a this morning! Currently at 43/50 so looks like I gonna end up 1 short tonight. Thinking I’ll probably spend a few gems speed up one character just so I can get that last character sent out before I go to bed. Would be nice to wake up to a new character.


I'm at 47, but it sounds like we're both fine.  I should have her by the morning.  Then I can have fun struggling to level her up.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I'm at 47, but it sounds like we're both fine.  I should have her by the morning.  Then I can have fun struggling to level her up.


 I am at 45 with my three out coming back at midnight.  Looks like I will welcome Shock sometime tomorrow and start the struggle of leveling her up.


----------



## pangyal

I got the Haunted Mansion ears stand in my sapphire chest, which I was certainly not expecting! I hope I can make it to the end and get Shock. Huge NBC fan here, so I’ve been grinding for this event in particular and coughed up the cost of buying Lock at the start.


----------



## Arundal

I should be able to welcome Shock tomorrow morning, unless I have a bad sleep night. Lol then it may be earlier.


----------



## supernova

Woke up to Shock this morning.   And believe me, it was no shock to find that she was immediately useless to me.  Sure, I'm probably just maxed out on a token or something, but still...


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Woke up to Shock this morning.   And believe me, it was no shock to find that she was immediately useless to me.  Sure, I'm probably just maxed out on a token or something, but still...



i woke up to Shock as well this morning and yes she is only good for Magic earning, if I needed that. I am still working on the Sapphire chest, but on the road today so won’t be watching as much.


----------



## Peachkins

Anyone else not getting prompts to watch videos for gems or happiness? It's apparently been a known issue for some time, but just started for me about two days ago which seems so random. I'm getting close to being done with this game between the nearly-impossible events, inability to collect extra gems, and limiting happiness wishes to characters you have out and already doing other tasks.


----------



## McCoy

Yeah, Shock went directly into storage, very fun addition.  Happy to see I also have another chance this weekend to not get the Bride from a chest.

edit: today's two-device trial run yielded no Bride after 25 chest/2,500 gems.  Whatever. We'll see if I even test it again this weekend.


----------



## luther10

I also got Shock today, seems like everyone here is on the same pace...


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> I also got Shock today, seems like everyone here is on the same pace...



Yep, me too.


----------



## karly05

No Shock for me, and I actually wanted her. I should have started collecting/using Elixirs from the start to get the stuff for the shadows, but I didn't. I spent the gems on Lock at the start (ouch, but I'm an old NBC girl and wanted him), and had no trouble with the Sapphire chest (although it was a bust, just a dr f hat stand).

Hopefully they will eventually put Shock in the Nightmare chest and I'll have rebuilt my gems to where I can try for her there.


----------



## beavismom

I should get Shock later today.  Don't forget to gather the lanterns and lotus flowers to carry over to the next event and don't forget that the time change overnight (in the US) will impact the event end time tomorrow.


----------



## Arundal

Well my Shappire chest brought me an Hairband concession. Merlin is the lucky one.


----------



## tasmith1993

Currently debating how many gems I am willing to blow to try and get Shock.... or just giving up and hope to get her in a chest later.
I am missing a handful of characters though since GL ticked me off and I stopped trying. To GL surprise the world didn’t stop turning although the completionist in me hates missing characters.


----------



## pangyal

beavismom said:


> I should get Shock later today.  Don't forget to gather the lanterns and lotus flowers to carry over to the next event and don't forget that the time change overnight (in the US) will impact the event end time tomorrow.


Are you able to please elaborate on the next event that we will need this items for? I feel like perhaps I missed an announcement somewhere!


----------



## beavismom

pangyal said:


> Are you able to please elaborate on the next event that we will need this items for? I feel like perhaps I missed an announcement somewhere!



They reuse these tapper games for different events and the items you have leftover will carry over to the new one.  So, when I started this event, I had some leftover from the last time it was used, which was a Princess and the Frog event, I believe.   So, no idea when they will get used again, but they probably will.


----------



## AlohaBerry

Peachkins said:


> Anyone else not getting prompts to watch videos for gems or happiness? It's apparently been a known issue for some time, but just started for me about two days ago which seems so random. I'm getting close to being done with this game between the nearly-impossible events, inability to collect extra gems, and limiting happiness wishes to characters you have out and already doing other tasks.


No gems with video ads for me either for 3 days. Wish they'd fix it soon.


----------



## luther10

Is Shock the most useless character in the game or what?  She is at level 2 but still doesn't collect tokens...  Hopefully this will change at a higher level?

One good thing about leveling these new NBC characters is that I don't have to worry about the common token.  I think most of us already have a surplus of them from the building enchantment reserve, and that makes things so much easier...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like promotion for the next even already, looks like will be more Star Wars


----------



## JamesGarvey

Swept 1st in all leaderboards (pleasantly surprised to have tied on 2 of them, shout outs to Barbara J, whoever you are) this was my haul from the chests:

Magic: 19,111
Happiness: 18
Gem: 3 

*Attractions*
Haunted Mansion

*Tokens*
Muse Vases: 10
Pumpkin: 12
Game of fates: 6 
Snowflake: 6
Map: 4
Llama potion: 1
Kuzco Crown: 2
Barrel mask: 3
Barrel ears: 3
Lock mask: 2

*Relic tokens*
Mickey: 22
Alice: 34
Coco: 17
Bambi: 6
Star Wars: 18
Nightmare: 5
Frozen: 8
Wreck It Ralph: 10
Lady & The Tramp: 2
Disney parks: 2
Toy story: 1
Hercules: 1
Peter Pan: 1
Pirates: 1
Onward: 1

*Blueprint*
Common: 19
Uncommon: 13
Rare: 10
Epic: 1


----------



## karly05

My sister looked at more stuff on Facebook and she thinks it's the Mandalorian (characters.


----------



## eco-muse

JamesGarvey said:


> Swept 1st in all leaderboards (pleasantly surprised to have tied on 2 of them, shout outs to Barbara J, whoever you are)



_All_ leaderboards, eh? Unless I missed something:


----------



## JamesGarvey

eco-muse said:


> _All_ leaderboards, eh? Unless I missed something



You did.



JamesGarvey said:


> this was my haul from the chests:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karly05 said:


> My sister looked at more stuff on Facebook and she thinks it's the Mandalorian (characters.



Yeah, just say that - if it is insure hope they don't spoil anything from the new season ... Though definitely enough characters from just the first.  Heck it could just be Mando and The Child


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Swept 1st in all leaderboards (pleasantly surprised to have tied on 2 of them, shout outs to Barbara J, whoever you are) this was my haul from the chests:
> 
> Magic: 19,111
> Happiness: 18
> Gem: 3
> 
> *Attractions*
> Haunted Mansion
> 
> *Tokens*
> Muse Vases: 10
> Pumpkin: 12
> Game of fates: 6
> Snowflake: 6
> Map: 4
> Llama potion: 1
> Kuzco Crown: 2
> Barrel mask: 3
> Barrel ears: 3
> Lock mask: 2
> 
> *Relic tokens*
> Mickey: 22
> Alice: 34
> Coco: 17
> Bambi: 6
> Star Wars: 18
> Nightmare: 5
> Frozen: 8
> Wreck It Ralph: 10
> Lady & The Tramp: 2
> Disney parks: 2
> Toy story: 1
> Hercules: 1
> Peter Pan: 1
> Pirates: 1
> Onward: 1
> 
> *Blueprint*
> Common: 19
> Uncommon: 13
> Rare: 10
> Epic: 1


Not sure why you'd bother to write that all down as the prizes came in, but congratulations all the same, I guess?


----------



## JamesGarvey

When I saw the prospective of the sheer amount of chests, I decided to see what it actually amounted to. Which beyond the character tokens, wasn’t all that much in the way of helpful rewards. Most of the attractions relics are completely useless at this point, continuing the trend that enchantments are seldom worth it because by the time you can enact them, you’ve almost certainly already completed leveling all the relevant characters.


----------



## JamesGarvey




----------



## beavismom

I am glad I bought Lock, but I am gonna miss those gems when the new event rolls around.  Hopefully whatever character is premium won't be a stupid token bundle because I have refused to buy them up to now.  Still don't have Scrooge for that reason.


----------



## Arundal

beavismom said:


> I am glad I bought Lock, but I am gonna miss those gems when the new event rolls around.  Hopefully whatever character is premium won't be a stupid token bundle because I have refused to buy them up to now.  Still don't have Scrooge for that reason.



I decided to save my gems and did not but Lick. Kind of glad as I would rather have premium character from Star Wars/Madeloran.


----------



## Eeyore daily

If it's a premium character for Mandalorian my bet is it's the child.


----------



## Arundal

Eeyore daily said:


> If it's a premium character for Mandalorian my bet is it's the child.


Agreed and I would want The Child.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Arundal said:


> I decided to save my gems and did not but Lick. Kind of glad as I would rather have premium character from Star Wars/Madeloran.


I did the same thing, and glad I did!


----------



## beavismom

I selfishly wish there was an event going on right now to distract me from the election.  I am still leveling characters, but it isn't enough to occupy my free time.  Time to pick up a book I guess.


----------



## mikegood2

beavismom said:


> I selfishly wish there was an event going on right now to distract me from the election.  I am still leveling characters, but it isn't enough to occupy my free time.  Time to pick up a book I guess.



Still in no rush for next event, but agree about the distraction aspect. Have  4 games I casually play and they were helping to distract me until last night. One of them, Marvel Puzzle Quest, has an in game chat and someone had to start talking politics and I couldn‘t resist responding. I ended up basically posting Civic 101 info trying to educate them, but doubt it will help.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Watching the Live Stream

It is the Mandalorian and is a limited time event - a mini event, similar to Frozen 2 update. Set during Season 1 so no spoilers for Season 2

5 Characters (Character animations are pretty good):
- Mandalorian
- The Child (final character in event)
- Cara Dune
- Greef Karga
- Kuill (premium character - believed to be 200 gems)

3 Attractions:
- Razor Crest (Premium attraction)
- Sandcrawler
- Nevarro City

Decoration:
- Mandalorian gold trophy (via striking gold event)

Concession: in chests and a sweepstakes going in "socials")
- The Child Plus Stand
(also the prior available stands the stormtrooper helmet and blue milk stands)

New plot of land (and said more on the way)
- to the right of what is already there in the Star Wars area. 
- only costs 25,0000 magic

Timing of striking gold events
- Nov 14th and 17th
- Nov 9th and 22nd
- Nov 24 and 17th
- prior Star Wars character events are used for this, plus Woody, Buzz, Ham, and some of Mickey and friends

One other Taper
- Dec 3 and Dec 7th - runaway Blug event

Parade Float
- same parade float as before, will be available in the parade float store

Quality of Life features:
- shows all the rewards for all levels of enchantment
- Symbol showing if character is at home when you click on them to make it quicker to pick them to change


Additional surprise announcement:
- Monday Nov 9th there will be a sweepstakes for to with a The Child toy (real toy, not an "in game" thing)


----------



## mikegood2

Sounds pretty good and the changes do to.

Really surprises the Child isn’t a premium character but at the same time not surprised he’s the final reward character if that makes sense?


----------



## mmmears

Thank you, @TheMaxRebo, for sharing the info.

Sounds like a full event, not a mini one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Thank you, @TheMaxRebo, for sharing the info.
> 
> Sounds like a full event, not a mini one.



They said the only difference is there is no end boss battle/nothing in that area where the hot air balloon is


----------



## mmmears

Will The Child be able to levitate a horn monster in the game?


----------



## DisTXMom

If I have SW characters that are not fully leveled up, am I better off leveling them now or waiting to avoid potential token conflicts? I know I should have leveled them long ago, but sometimes I just throw everyone in storage because I don’t want to mess with it and take the time when busy with work/life.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisTXMom said:


> If I have SW characters that are not fully leveled up, am I better off leveling them now or waiting to avoid potential token conflicts? I know I should have leveled them long ago, but sometimes I just throw everyone in storage because I don’t want to mess with it and take the time when busy with work/life.



How high are they?  If they are at least level 5 or 6 you should be ok to have them help you with tasks for the new characters

And I assume when the patch notes come up they will have more details (in the stream it didn't get into that level of detail, just that you didn't need any characters at certain level to open last or event as a whole )


----------



## anya.sparrow

DisTXMom said:


> If I have SW characters that are not fully leveled up, am I better off leveling them now or waiting to avoid potential token conflicts? I know I should have leveled them long ago, but sometimes I just throw everyone in storage because I don’t want to mess with it and take the time when busy with work/life.


I agree that it depends on what level you are at.  If you are 5-6 I agree that you are probably OK.  But be careful... leveling up and "resetting" so that your SW characters have to collect more tokens for current characters may or may not cause a conflict with the new characters coming out.  Just food for thought.


----------



## karly05

Yeah, I leveled one (Kylo) yesterday then decided not to Level any more SW characters yet because of potential token conflicts.

I leveled Oogie before the Nightmare event thinking it might be a good idea, and I'm still dealing with Jack getting either Oogie or Zero ears from the same task when I really just want the Zero ears (got him from one of the event chests and so he's still pretty low).

I'm another who is slow to Level event characters once the event is over and they're not needed (and a lot of them are in the Castle now).


----------



## supernova

DisTXMom said:


> If I have SW characters that are not fully leveled up, am I better off leveling them now or waiting to avoid potential token conflicts? I know I should have leveled them long ago, but sometimes I just throw everyone in storage because I don’t want to mess with it and take the time when busy with work/life.


To add to everyone else's recommendations, you won't want to worry about all of the common tokens needed for new characters, and then the old characters as well.  Although if you're in any position like me, you've been collecting kyber crystals through common tokens all this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Update is available (at least on Android)

land plot is available to purchase now (25k magic, 12 hours to clear)


----------



## wnwardii

Update appears to be in the Apple App store as well.


----------



## Arundal

wnwardii said:


> Update appears to be in the Apple App store as well.


While the main app page shows Mandalorian no update shows yet in Apple app for me

the update showed up about 15 minutes later


----------



## JamesGarvey

Patch notes:

https://gmlft.co/DMK-UP45-PN


----------



## mmmears

Gameloft giveth and then taketh away.  I got the new update (yay!!!) but now my ads for both the chest and the gems aren't working (boo!!!)


----------



## Arundal

Even prior to this update, through all the last update I have only been able to keep my Happiness in Joyous, but can’t keep it in Ecstatic at all.  Many times my Parade will not have an add, so I don’t get Happiness there and I am finding the  character limits in combination with only using characters in kingdom for happiness and then combine that with these 12 hour quests makes earning Happiness impossible.


----------



## 2010_Bride

mmmears said:


> Gameloft giveth and then taketh away.  I got the new update (yay!!!) but now my ads for both the chest and the gems aren't working (boo!!!)


Same here. And no happiness after the parade


----------



## supernova

Don't forget to restart your game, otherwise it seems the new content won't take effect.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well I’ve been lucky for the legendary chests.
Free one from the calendar I received Kylo Ren, I bought one and got BB8. Now the only Star Wars character I’m missing other than the new ones is Rey. Debating if it is worth the gems to keep gambling, I’m not sure I could get lucky a third time 
Frustrating because the only reason I didn’t get Rey during the event was I didn’t have enough EC. I had the tokens. Oh well I suppose. Maybe I’ll gamble again


----------



## Arundal

Issue with Gord, his tokens changed to his original tokens during that event: Maleficent Coins and Loot Box. Anyone else having that issue. He was ready to level.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Issue with Gord, his tokens changed to his original tokens during that event: Maleficent Coins and Loot Box. Anyone else having that issue. He was ready to level.


Seriously... another example of proof of interns running this game rather than actual experienced programmers.  How would something this random slip into the game?  F'ing idiots.


----------



## beavismom

Arundal said:


> Issue with Gord, his tokens changed to his original tokens during that event: Maleficent Coins and Loot Box. Anyone else having that issue. He was ready to level.



As if my Gord collecting wasn't slow enough already.  I was 5 tokens away from levelling up.  Hopefully they don't botch it with the fix.


----------



## Arundal

You would hope this issue with Gord does not require a game update, just a table update in the database they use.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> You would hope this issue with Gord does not require a game update, just a table update in the database they use.


Should never have been touched to begin with.  What's wrong with these fools?


----------



## supernova

So obviously Gord is just an error in coding.  If you click on the Loot Box, there isn't anything showing as a means of collecting it.  Or maybe it's just me because I was maxed out on the little green card things, and am trying to finish up his hats to bring him to 9.  So the next patch released should fix this.  But again, why would something that did not need to be touched get touched for this release?  I would say that I'm baffled but then, you know... Gameloft.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> So obviously Gord is just an error in coding.  If you click on the Loot Box, there isn't anything showing as a means of collecting it.  Or maybe it's just me because I was maxed out on the little green card things, and am trying to finish up his hats to bring him to 9.  So the next patch released should fix this.  But again, why would something that did not need to be touched get touched for this release?  I would say that I'm baffled but then, you know... Gameloft.


Agreed, I am sure either they updated the incorrect software version or made some error without thinking it thru or thorough quality tests. That’s coming from my Business Analyst side lol.


----------



## mmmears

My Gord is confused as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, hit a times wall already - seemed like not much to do so far


----------



## Renarr

Man, I completely lost track of this thread for a month.  I had it on my watchlist, notifications were popping, until they didn't.  I was like, "Man, how are they not trashing the interns right now?"  I should have known better.

I didn't buy Lock and was never close to getting Shock.  I didn't have any NBC characters before the event, though, so it really wasn't on my radar to push.  Work has been brutal the last two months or so.

I've been working to stockpile magic the last little bit, and sitting at 1.7 million as I enter Jungle Book and Pirates (again).

I'm very excited about the Mandalorian stuff that they put out.  Already purchased Kuiil, and planning on the Razor Crest when it unlocks.


----------



## DisTXMom

Is anyone else’s IOS game crashing? If I don’t reboot between games, it won’t open. Starts opening and then just closes automatically


----------



## McCoy

From what I have seen - and has worked for me - is that the iOS version crashing is related to the iOS Music app.  Force close the Music app, and the game should open up ok. If the Music app doesn't show as open, open it, and then force close it. This has worked for me every time.


----------



## DisTXMom

McCoy said:


> From what I have seen - and has worked for me - is that the iOS version crashing is related to the iOS Music app.  Force close the Music app, and the game should open up ok. If the Music app doesn't show as open, open it, and then force close it. This has worked for me every time.


I don’t understand why that would work, but it totally did!!  Thank you son much


----------



## Arundal

Gord appears to be fixed, like magic. Must have been just a database fix. Mine back to being able to level, so all tokens back!


----------



## mikegood2

DisTXMom said:


> Is anyone else’s IOS game crashing? If I don’t reboot between games, it won’t open. Starts opening and then just closes automatically





McCoy said:


> From what I have seen - and has worked for me - is that the iOS version crashing is related to the iOS Music app.  Force close the Music app, and the game should open up ok. If the Music app doesn't show as open, open it, and then force close it. This has worked for me every time.



Some podcasting apps also create the same problem. Hopefully it will be patched soon, because it’s really annoying. Play 2 games that have this issue


----------



## mmmears

Same problem here.  I think it's my podcast app.  But I need that one - I listen to a lot of podcasts these days.


----------



## karly05

Ugh, I hate this 75 character limit! I had to put away some people the other day to make room for the event characters and the Stormtrooper I got from the chest, but I was ok with that.

Now I've just reached Welcome Kuzco and I have to bring that rotten Pan kid and those 3 Darling brats out of the castle to work on him!! Grrrr!!!!! I'm already having to put away people I don't want to.  Boo, Gameloft!


----------



## tasmith1993

karly05 said:


> Ugh, I hate this 75 character limit! I had to put away some people the other day to make room for the event characters and the Stormtrooper I got from the chest, but I was ok with that.
> 
> Now I've just reached Welcome Kuzco and I have to bring that rotten Pan kid and those 3 Darling brats out of the castle to work on him!! Grrrr!!!!! I'm already having to put away people I don't want to.  Boo, Gameloft!


I’m struggling more than when they first implemented it. I had just enough characters completed/missing that it wasn’t a big hassle. 
then I have unlocked 5 more new characters to work on and finally unlocked the ability to start working on the emperors new groove characters. 
now I have 10 characters at home that could be collecting for something. Guess I need to finish leveling faster to get caught up


----------



## JamesGarvey

Trophy event prizes are a big let down. No event related tokens are in bronze chests. So it’s basically farming for Kyber crystals and a trophy. Minimal effort going into that.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Trophy event prizes are a big let down. No event related tokens are in bronze chests. So it’s basically farming for Kyber crystals and a trophy. Minimal effort going into that.



That was also my initial reaction, but I’m so glad I don’t feel any need to log in every hour or two for this trophy event. Since 3 or 4 trophy jobs don’t even collect event currency, what’s the point, unless your really want that  trophy? I’m much happier continuing to collect items and level up my Mandalorian characters.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> That was also my initial reaction, but I’m so glad I don’t feel any need to log in every hour or two for this trophy event. Since 3 or 4 trophy jobs don’t even collect event currency, what’s the point, unless your really want that  trophy? I’m much happier continuing to collect items and level up my Mandalorian characters.


Don't forget that unused currency turns into Gems. Way better than another gold trophy.


----------



## mikegood2

Well, this event was going well for me until I ran into the stupidity that’s know as building enhancements. Figured I had the resources so why not send them on enhancing the Sandcrawler. Now I’m gonna lose over 1/2 day progress because I can’t do Mandes 2 hour Sandcrawler quest. Instead it’s gonna take  6 hours to finish enhancing the building. Seriously why aren’t all building enhancements instant? The upgrading time is ridiculou.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Well, this event was going well for me until I ran into the stupidity that’s know as building enhancements. Figured I had the resources so why not send them on enhancing the Sandcrawler. Now I’m gonna lose over 1/2 day progress because I can’t do Mandes 2 hour Sandcrawler quest. Instead it’s gonna take  6 hours to finish enhancing the building. Seriously why aren’t all building enhancements instant? The upgrading time is ridiculou.


Always level up characters and building when you are faced with the time wall.  Exceptions are when you are getting ready to level up to level 6/7. You may run into token conflicts if you can't collect 60 ear hats before the next phase begins.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Always level up characters and building when you are faced with the time wall.  Exceptions are when you are getting ready to level up to level 6/7. You may run into token conflicts if you can't collect 60 ear hats before the next phase begins.



Well, I rarely do this, but ended up spending 4 gems to speed it and it let me finish Mandos 2 hour quest before I went to bed. Glad I did because the next quest was 12 hours and it will be done around lunch. So I didn’t end up losing that much time.

@Quellman That‘s what I usually do and I kinda “accidentally“ enhanced the building when I was looking at what it added. As you can probably tell I don’t like building enhancement.  Still, a building enhancement should be instant.


----------



## mmmears

Any thoughts as to what level to get them to before we welcome the new character?


----------



## McCoy

Looks like the update to the iOS version today fixed the crashing problem


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Any thoughts as to what level to get them to before we welcome the new character?



I always ask myself the same question. I’ll usually keep leaving event characters until about 2 days before the next character gets added and focus on reducing item conflicts.


----------



## Arundal

Gee got everyone ready to level, but don’t want to because of collecting for Cara Dune!


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> Gee got everyone ready to level, but don’t want to because of collecting for Cara Dune!


For most people should be about 2-3 days to get her based on past events.


----------



## Arundal

Yeah, I don’t want other Mandaloran characters to interfere with Caras collection or conflict with them.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> I always ask myself the same question. I’ll usually keep leaving event characters until about 2 days before the next character gets added and focus on reducing item conflicts.



I do the same, but would have hated to open the game today and read that Mando had to be at level 6 or something.  It's always a balancing act.


----------



## beavismom

Edited to change post in case someone wants to play spoiler free.  There is a screenshot of this round posted from ******* on the DMK Reddit page.  I will just say, it's good we have a week before The Child.


----------



## mmmears

beavismom said:


> Edited to change post in case someone wants to play spoiler free.  There is a screenshot of this round posted from ******* on the DMK Reddit page.  I will just say, it's good we have a week before The Child.



Oh no.  What did I miss?


----------



## beavismom

mmmears said:


> Oh no.  What did I miss?



You didn't miss anything major.  I just gave info on what levels people need to be for this next section and how much event currency you will need.  I sometimes forget that not everyone likes to have the info in advance.


----------



## mmmears

beavismom said:


> You didn't miss anything major.  I just gave info on what levels people need to be for this next section and how much event currency you will need.  I sometimes forget that not everyone likes to have the info in advance.



I thought we all liked that info.  Can you please send it to me if you can't post it here?  We always talked about levels in the past and I don't care about spoilers.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just post it with the spoiler function.


----------



## beavismom

I forget about using the spoiler feature since I haven't posted regularly for a long time.  Here is the walkthrough for this part for anyone interested.  Also, this isn't my work, it is just a repost of a repost from someone on ******* and then Reddit.



Spoiler


----------



## McCoy

Using the spoiler feature certainly isn't a bad idea, but I'd say this particular forum has never been concerned about the posting of potential spoilers; quite the opposite, in fact. Most events in here generally seem like a race between a few posters to see who can post the next steps first.  Which, I personally have no issue with and have found helpful to see what is coming and to prepare accordingly.


----------



## Quellman

I only have 3 or Cara's hats so far. I have 3 ways to collect it, plus the parade. THat is pretty abysmal. I thought for sure she would be ready for prime time before tomorrow.


----------



## beavismom

McCoy said:


> Using the spoiler feature certainly isn't a bad idea, but I'd say this particular forum has never been concerned about the posting of potential spoilers; quite the opposite, in fact. Most events in here generally seem like a race between a few posters to see who can post the next steps first.  Which, I personally have no issue with and have found helpful to see what is coming and to prepare accordingly.



That seems to be the general vibe, but I haven't been posting in this thread for long, so don't want to spoil something people would rather find out on their own.  That said, knowing the info doesn't really give a huge advantage since you are still stuck waiting for token drops.



Quellman said:


> I only have 3 or Cara's hats so far. I have 3 ways to collect it, plus the parade. THat is pretty abysmal. I thought for sure she would be ready for prime time before tomorrow.



I'm at 3 as well, so at least a couple more days to collect for Cara.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

One thing nice with this being an add on event is iI already had a ton fo Star Wars relics so I am able to enhance things a bit - specifically the Razor Crest so that should help

Also nice to have an event where the premium character is 200 gems and the premium attraction is 150 and no new parade float so not a killer on gems


----------



## McCoy

beavismom said:


> That seems to be the general vibe, but I haven't been posting in this thread for long, so don't want to spoil something people would rather find out on their own.  That said,* knowing the info doesn't really give a huge advantage since you are still stuck waiting for token drops.*
> 
> ...


Maybe not a huge advantage, but I actually just referenced the info in trying to decide whether to send Greef and Mando out for Cara's hat one more time while I wait on some other tasks, so thanks!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Given Cara has a 4 hour welcome time, you’d be best off sending them regardless


----------



## McCoy

JamesGarvey said:


> Given Cara has a 4 hour welcome time, you’d be best off sending them regardless


If Greef or Mando were to be required for a task once she was welcomed, I would rather they not be out for another two hours before being able to start the task. But, that's not the case, which reference to the list helped confirm.


----------



## beavismom

I got lucky on my last collection and ended up with 3 Cara ears, so up to 6/8 now.  I might actually get to welcome her tonight or tomorrow.  Greef and Mando are both ready to level to 4 and 5 respectively when I welcome Cara.  That being said, Gameloft has a habit of making the last part of the event pretty hard, so I will keep banking event currency and crossing my fingers to get The Child.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just welcomed Cara, leveled up and sent on her first quest task. Might be able to go to level 3 in the morning.


----------



## Renarr

Welcoming Cara now, but won't have tokens to send her to 2 until the morning.  Still very pleased to have gotten her so easily.


----------



## Arundal

For me I am still waiting on 2 hats, my drop rate has been awful for hats. Should but not guaranteed sometime today.


----------



## supernova

So far so good with this event.  I think the biggest surprise so far is that Apollo Creed's name is Greef Karga.  Granted I haven't watched all of the episodes, but did they ever really give Weathers a name??

Haven't bothered examining my old characters in a while, so this will be all new news for me:

Mandalorian - 5
Kuiil - 4
Cara Dune - 2 (2 hats away from 3)
Greef Karga - 4

Yzma - 9
Bride - 9

Lock - 6
Shock - 5
Barrel - 7


----------



## TheMaxRebo

still need 2 check protectors for Cara (and that is with the Razor Crest enchanted to level 3).

Hopefully will get to welcome here mid-day today


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Haven't bothered examining my old characters in a while, so this will be all new news for me:
> 
> Mandalorian - 5
> Kuiil - 4
> Cara Dune - 2 (2 hats away from 3)
> Greef Karga - 4
> 
> Yzma - 9
> Bride - 9
> 
> Lock - 6
> Shock - 5
> Barrel - 7
> 
> So far so good with this event.  I think the biggest surprise so far is that Apollo Creed's name is Greef Karga.  Granted I haven't watched all of the episodes, but did they ever really give Weathers a name??



So just Welcoming Cara then several leveling to work on for all the Mandalorian characters


----------



## goingthedistance

Been at 2/8 on Cara hats for more than 24 hours now.  I hope I start to get some drops soon.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Drops are bad for me this event.


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> Drops are bad for me this event.



Same here. Chest pieces for Cara have been okay, but I had one ear hat last night. Got two more this morning, so hopefully things are looking up.


----------



## Arundal

I don’t think I have gotten even one Cara hat from Razor Crest. Has anyone else gotten any from that item.


----------



## mmmears

I got the first 5 hats easily, but the last three are taking days...


----------



## supernova

Navarro City cost me 10,000 in event currency.  Took 4 hours to build, and then Cara had a task there.  Most likely to go search for something.  Friggin' one-trick-ponies.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Navarro City cost me 10,000 in event currency.  Took 4 hours to build, and then Cara had a task there.  Most likely to go search for something.  Friggin' one-trick-ponies.



Looks like your quite a bit farther along than I am andI though I things were going well for me thru yesterday. Been stuck at 7/8 Dune hats since last night. That final hat just won’t drop. Have 2 more hat jobs ending in the next 1/2 hour and will not be happy if that final hat doesn’t drop.

It seems like you always have really good drop rates for welcoming event characters. Feels like mine are really good, or really bad?


----------



## JamesGarvey

0 for 8 today on Cara ear collections.


----------



## supernova

Five hours until I can start the joint task for Cara and the Mandalorian to "take a breather".  He's at 5 and she's at 4.  I wonder if this will be the trigger that will hit the timewall?  Still four days though.


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> Five hours until I can start the joint task for Cara and the Mandalorian to "take a breather".  He's at 5 and she's at 4.  I wonder if this will be the trigger that will hit the timewall?  Still four days though.




According to the walkthrough, there is one more 12 hour task after "take a breather", but you will still hit the timewall well in advance of launch of The Child.


----------



## Wdw1015

I’m 0 for 5 on Cara’s last ear hat which includes the parade. Unreal.


----------



## McCoy

Does anyone know what the issue with the most recent update was?

edit: never mind, probably the game constantly crashing for iOS users.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> According to the walkthrough, there is one more 12 hour task after "take a breather", but you will still hit the timewall well in advance of launch of The Child.


Thanks for that.  I never bother with scouting ahead for things like this.  I figure it'll come along as it has to.  At least I can wait a few more hours before the 2-hour, then the long half-day thing.  Still way too much time for the Yoda kid thing.  Figured it was because welcoming Cara was going to take much longer than it did.  Oh well.  The whole game has been about waiting anyway, so I didn't expect this to be any different.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> Does anyone know what the issue with the most recent update was?
> 
> edit: never mind, probably the game constantly crashing for iOS users.


Plus they had to fix the random issue that popped up with Gord, for whatever the hell reason.  Really does seem to be built by a bunch of amateurs, huh??


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> Thanks for that.  I never bother with scouting ahead for things like this.  I figure it'll come along as it has to.  At least I can wait a few more hours before the 2-hour, then the long half-day thing.  Still way too much time for the Yoda kid thing.  Figured it was because welcoming Cara was going to take much longer than it did.  Oh well.  The whole game has been about waiting anyway, so I didn't expect this to be any different.



I think you have gotten luckier than most with token drops.  I look because I have a nasty habit of sending people out on long tasks when they end up being needed for the event.  I have built Nevarro City and started the next quest for Mando and Greef, but there are still several quests left after that.  I will likely eventually hit the timewall as well though.  I haven't bothered working on either trophy event and am just banking event currency since speculation is The Child will be around 15k.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> I think you have gotten luckier than most with token drops.  I look because I have a nasty habit of sending people out on long tasks when they end up being needed for the event.  I have built Nevarro City and started the next quest for Mando and Greef, but there are still several quests left after that.  I will likely eventually hit the timewall as well though.  I haven't bothered working on either trophy event and am just banking event currency since speculation is The Child will be around 15k.


I don't need the useless trophy, so I've skipped both in lieu of currency or tokens.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I don't need the useless trophy, so I've skipped both in lieu of currency or tokens.



I have done the same, but I'm nowhere near where you are.  Either you are really, really lucky or there is something else going on.  Do you speed up tasks?  Buy chests?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I don't need the useless trophy, so I've skipped both in lieu of currency or tokens.



Basically doing the same. Had a short period I was top 50 yesterday, so put in a little more effort, but when I dropped out my focus became currency.

Screwed up and accidentally sent Mando/Greef on the 6 hour mission instead of the 8 hour quest today. They're on the quest right now and should be done before I go to sleep.



mmmears said:


> I have done the same, but I'm nowhere near where you are.  Either you are really, really lucky or there is something else going on.  Do you speed up tasks?  Buy chests?



Being the interns boss has some perks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> Basically doing the same. Had a short period I was top 50 yesterday, so put in a little more effort, but when I dropped out my focus became currency.



Yeah, this one I am putting a little effort into staying in top 500 to get the extra chest but not going crazy


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have done the same, but I'm nowhere near where you are.  Either you are really, really lucky or there is something else going on.  Do you speed up tasks?  Buy chests?


Actually no.  I use my gems to buy characters but right now I'm down to like 400 gems.  I don't waste them on the tasks.  I've purchased two chests in the whole run of the game, I believe.  Most recently was during Halloween and I accidentally won the bride.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, this one I am putting a little effort into staying in top 500 to get the extra chest but not going crazy


And I'm not even doing that.  Where I was overly stocked on the kyber crystal things, now I'm starting to make a dent in my stockpile, so I have to start trying to gather up more.  Seems like they intentionally spread the items across tasks, where trophies seldom produce tasks or currency, and there are only a handful of links between trophies and tokens, especially the common tokens.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Actually no.  I use my gems to buy characters but right now I'm down to like 400 gems.  I don't waste them on the tasks.  I've purchased two chests in the whole run of the game, I believe.  Most recently was during Halloween and I accidentally won the bride.


I save my gems for character purchases as well.  I am actually down to about 200 gems now after Mandaloran, characters and buildings. Rarely do I hurry something along with gems, they are too precious.


----------



## supernova

I guess the Yoda kid is gonna be staring at me for the next three days...


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I guess the Yoda kid is gonna be staring at me for the next three days...View attachment 539527


I have no doubt.


----------



## Terry851

Opening 2 lots of land!  To the left of Big Thunder!  I noticed the 'locked land' areas were no longer dark this morning, and checked each one; two were available to open (from memory, 5M for one and 4M for the other...but I was too excited to pay attention.)  Anyone else see this? My wife's game still show those areas of land as dark (she has an Android phone, I'm on an iPhone)


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I have no doubt.


Now that we can no longer collapse the task book, it'll be him and that one other task box there, after Cara is fine in an hour...


----------



## supernova

Terry851 said:


> Opening 2 lots of land!  To the left of Big Thunder!  I noticed the 'locked land' areas were no longer dark this morning, and checked each one; two were available to open (from memory, 5M for one and 4M for the other...but I was too excited to pay attention.)  Anyone else see this? My wife's game still show those areas of land as dark (she has an Android phone, I'm on an iPhone)


Didn't that unlock with the previous update?  Could be mistaken but that might have been the ridiculous cost too?


----------



## Terry851

supernova said:


> Didn't that unlock with the previous update?  Could be mistaken but that might have been the ridiculous cost too?


I did not notice the locked land being a lighter color until this morning - perhaps I was not paying attention?  In any case, in 2 days (unlock time) I'll be able to put back Omnidroid City and get the Animation Academy!

Update about 2 hours later.  The 2 plots still have the countdown timer...but all of the locked land, including these two, are now back to their dark color.  Hmmm? I wonder what will happen when the timer ends in 2 days - will the land be open, or will I have spent 9M for...??


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And I'm not even doing that.  Where I was overly stocked on the kyber crystal things, now I'm starting to make a dent in my stockpile, so I have to start trying to gather up more.  Seems like they intentionally spread the items across tasks, where trophies seldom produce tasks or currency, and there are only a handful of links between trophies and tokens, especially the common tokens.





Arundal said:


> I save my gems for character purchases as well.  I am actually down to about 200 gems now after Mandaloran, characters and buildings. Rarely do I hurry something along with gems, they are too precious.



Floats/characters/attractions are basically all I spend gems on. Will on a rare occasions spend 2 or 4 gems on a task before bed if I know they have a long quest next. 



Terry851 said:


> I did not notice the locked land being a lighter color until this morning - perhaps I was not paying attention?  In any case, in 2 days (unlock time) I'll be able to put back Omnidroid City and get the Animation Academy!



Yeah, they opened that land up 2 or 3 updates ago. That said, it’s really easy to miss. Only reason I was aware of it is a few comments people made about 2 plots being opened after a livestream.


----------



## Renarr

Still going good on the event:  Cara is 2 Ears Hat Tokens from 4, and then I can send her on the 12 hour task that triggers The Child's welcome.

In non-event happenings, I've been working on leveling Mother Gothel to 7 (she's up to 6 now), so that she can gather the Perch Token for Bagheera (who I can now welcome).


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> Still going good on the event:  Cara is 2 Ears Hat Tokens from 4, and then I can send her on the 12 hour task that triggers The Child's welcome.
> 
> In non-event happenings, I've been working on leveling Mother Gothel to 7 (she's up to 6 now), so that she can gather the Perch Token for Bagheera (who I can now welcome).


I am at basically the same point. Mando is on his 12 hour quest but lack hats to get Cara to 4. So we will see, I need 3 more Cara hats then she will head out for her 12 hour quest. Worse case not until tomorrow will she be done.


----------



## Renarr

I actually just got both Cara hat drops at the same time in my drop a few moments ago, so Cara can go to 4 when she gets back.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Floats/characters/attractions are basically all I spend gems on. Will on a rare occasions spend 2 or 4 gems on a task before bed if I know they have a long quest next.


Right... I forgot the floats.  Those too.


----------



## tasmith1993

Decided to gamble one more time and managed to get Rey, finishing up my missing Star Wars characters. Already have the tokens to level her up to at least 3 since I narrowly missed her in the first event. Just don’t want the tokens to clash so I’m waiting. 
My cara dune drops sucked, I just sent her on her first task. Hoping the drops pick up since I’ll have to level her a few times to try for baby yoda. We shall see


----------



## mmmears

I guess I'm just unlucky with drops then.  I can't get Cara past L2.  So many times Woody, the attraction, and the float come up empty handed for me.  And my park is quite happy.  

When I said I wasn't trying for the challenge I meant it.  I'm over 1,000 in the rankings. I'm just concentrating on the characters for now.  I would like The Child.


----------



## beavismom

I need to level Cara for the last 12 hour task, but still need 4 ears.  The ear drops have been on the slow side for me, and that's even with 4 possible options to drop them.  I would assume I will get those 4 ears in the next two days, but you know what they say when you assume.


----------



## mikegood2

beavismom said:


> I need to level Cara for the last 12 hour task, but still need 4 ears.  The ear drops have been on the slow side for me, and that's even with 4 possible options to drop them.  I would assume I will get those 4 ears in the next two days, but you know what they say when you assume.



Same here! Been waiting for my final ear most of the day. Won’t get it before I go to bed, but hopefully it will be ready in the morning. Waiting to send Mando on his 12 hour mission at the same time.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Same here! Been waiting for my final ear most of the day. Won’t get it before I go to bed, but hopefully it will be ready in the morning. Waiting to send Mando on his 12 hour mission at the same time.


Morning has broken for me and still no one returned a Cara hat, need two more. Several days left but would have been nice to be done earlier. Sigh.


----------



## Arundal

At last I got Caras last hat out of the Amber Chests from the event. She is on the 12 hour quest, but not done until about midnight my time. So the morning before I see The Child watching me for a couple days.


----------



## mmmears

beavismom said:


> I need to level Cara for the last 12 hour task, but still need 4 ears.  The ear drops have been on the slow side for me, and that's even with 4 possible options to drop them.  I would assume I will get those 4 ears in the next two days, but you know what they say when you assume.



I've been waiting for the last ear to get her to 3 for more than 24 hours now.  The insane way some people get great drops all the time and others don't is making me again question playing this stupid game.  I've been on both sides since sometimes I have no issues at all, and it's not fun.  It's not about skill or strategy, which makes it boring.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I've been waiting for the last ear to get her to 3 for more than 24 hours now.  The insane way some people get great drops all the time and others don't is making me again question playing this stupid game.  I've been on both sides since sometimes I have no issues at all, and it's not fun.  It's not about skill or strategy, which makes it boring.



I got my final ear hat around noon and have both her and and Mando out on there 12 hour missions. Was down to only needing 1 for about 18 hours, I’m also 99% sure the game screwed me out of the final hat when I woke up in the middle of the night though. I selected her in the character tab and clicked on Mando/Greef under her ear hat. Game took me directly to them, I clicked on them and it showed an ear hat collected, but went  too quick to see who’s. Had to be hers though, because there was know-one else in the building and her hat was the only item that the combo collected? Didn’t make me happy. 

Also agree it’s not fun how much of the game is dependent on luck. I’m always happy when someone else posts that they got there final item and is welcome a new character, but every collection after one of those posts I don’t get an item I get more and more annoyed.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> I got my final ear hat around noon and have both her and and Mando out on there 12 hour missions. Was down to only needing 1 for about 18 hours, I’m also 99% sure the game screwed me out of the final hat when I woke up in the middle of the night though. I selected her in the character tab and clicked on Mando/Greef under her ear hat. Game took me directly to them, I clicked on them and it showed an ear hat collected, but went  too quick to see who’s. Had to be hers though, because there was know-one else in the building and her hat was the only item that the combo collected? Didn’t make me happy.
> 
> Also agree it’s not fun how much of the game is dependent on luck. I’m always happy when someone else posts that they got there final item and is welcome a new character, but every collection after one of those posts I don’t get an item I get more and more annoyed.


This has happened to me several times over the last 8-10 months.  I see the ear hat being collected but my total doesn’t increase any.   Really is irritating.


----------



## beavismom

Down to needing 1 ear hat for Cara.  Hopefully it will drop in the morning.  Even if it takes longer, it should happen in plenty of time to finish the 12 hr tasks before The Child becomes available.


----------



## karly05

Cara finished her 12 hours around the time I woke up this morning, so I'm waiting for the Child. I'm enchanting the Razor Crest now and will do Navarro City next to help with his tokens. I don't have Kuiil. I'm still waiting for the "hitch" that stops me from getting the Child, but fingers crossed!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

need to level up Cara for her to do her part of the 2-part task with Mando - got all the vests, but 0/5 of the ear hats, so will take some time.


----------



## mikegood2

Does anyone know what levels characters need to be at to collect for the child?

The Mandalorian - 5
Kuiil - 5 (those stupid earhats really slow him down)
Cara Dune - 4
Greef Karga - 5

Hoping to have them all ready to level before we can welcome the child to reduce conflicts. Once again ear hats are slowing down collecting for every character though.

Also leveled up all my building enhancements as far as I can and don’t have enough SW relics fo level any more. There prices are really ridiculous though. 60 tokens to level a building to 3?

Razor Quest - 2
Sandcrawler - 2
Nevarro City - leveling to 2


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Does anyone know what levels characters need to be at to collect for the child?
> 
> The Mandalorian - 5
> Kuiil - 5 (those stupid earhats really slow him down)
> Cara Dune - 4
> Greef Karga - 5
> 
> Hoping to have them all ready to level before we can welcome the child to reduce conflicts. Once again ear hats are slowing down collecting for every character though.
> 
> Also leveled up all my building enhancements as far as I can and don’t have enough SW relics fo level any more. There prices are really ridiculous though. 60 tokens to level a building to 3?
> 
> Razor Quest - 2
> Sandcrawler - 2
> Nevarro City - leveling to 2


I don't think there will be a token mismatch for Mando and the Child, so I leveled him to 6 this morning. I too will level Navarro City to level 1.   I'm curious as to why you enchanted beyond level 1 for that and the Crest. That means you have the OPTION of receiving either token. Since Baby Yoda is the first enchantment, I left it there.  I'll wait until the event ends to see what the new token enchantments are, and level up based on that.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> I don't think there will be a token mismatch for Mando and the Child, so I leveled him to 6 this morning. I too will level Navarro City to level 1.   I'm curious as to why you enchanted beyond level 1 for that and the Crest. That means you have the OPTION of receiving either token. Since Baby Yoda is the first enchantment, I left it there.  I'll wait until the event ends to see what the new token enchantments are, and level up based on that.



Honestly I wasn’t paying attention to it. Since the child’s item wasn’t showing because he’s not available yet, I didn’t realize that. Mark that down as a other reason why attraction enhancements are probably the worst and most useless feature in the game.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I don't think there will be a token mismatch for Mando and the Child, so I leveled him to 6 this morning. I too will level Navarro City to level 1.   I'm curious as to why you enchanted beyond level 1 for that and the Crest. That means you have the OPTION of receiving either token. Since Baby Yoda is the first enchantment, I left it there.  I'll wait until the event ends to see what the new token enchantments are, and level up based on that.


That's what I did.  Not looking fr the token conflict so I stopped.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Honestly I wasn’t paying attention to it. Since the child’s item wasn’t showing because he’s not available yet, I didn’t realize that. Mark that down as a other reason why attraction enhancements are probably the worst and most useless feature in the game.


It actually does show, even though it's not yet available.  Having the opportunity to scroll ahead and see what each enchantment will bring us a neat feature.


----------



## JamesGarvey

So is anyone else anticipating joint character tasks for the Baby Yoda tokens?


----------



## beavismom

JamesGarvey said:


> So is anyone else anticipating joint character tasks for the Baby Yoda tokens?



The earlier parts of the event seem to lend themselves to that.  I won't be surprised to see something with Kuiil and another character since he has mostly been a non-factor so far.  Hit the timewall earlier today and am in good shape currency wise, so the rest of the event will come down to token drops. The game has been a good distraction from some personal issues, but I am ready for the event to be over.  I am really starting to dislike these events that drag on for 2+ weeks.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> So is anyone else anticipating joint character tasks for the Baby Yoda tokens?


Not only that, but I'm anticipating that some of those 12-hour and Rapunzel's 24-hour task to be used, just as a way of the interns' artificially stretching gameplay.  Hoping I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Arundal

Number 1 on my leaderboard has 2,745 trophies after 45 minutes. So crazy’


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Number 1 on my leaderboard has 2,745 trophies after 45 minutes. So crazy’



I think of you set timers every hour you’ve got a good chance at beating them!


----------



## supernova

Quick... hurry!!  There is a bundle for the child for just $14.99... but only for a limited time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikegood2

To the games credit it looks like they're giving us more options to collect and some of the times are shorter than I expected. I also got lucky and selected multiple ear jobs and ended up with 2 ear hats already!

That said, they do have a few weird things. Cara has 3 jobs that collect ear hats and Mando/Greef have 3 that Hover prams. Can understand 2 since they usually give us a shorter task for buying a premium character, but 3 might be a first? Maybe they did the same for the premium attraction? Also, while I don’t worry about the Trophy events, I don’t know why every trophy isn’t part of an EC job?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Quick... hurry!!  There is a bundle for the child for just $14.99... but only for a limited time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on @supernova I’m sure you get some type of bonus if you guys sell enough, but don’t screw people out do $15 this early! Wait until the end and offer it then. That way you also inflict some pain and suffering first.

Besides, I’m far to intelligent to fall for a $15 offer scam. Instead I just spent the 437 gems to welcome him now!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Come on @supernova I’m sure you get some type of bonus if you guys sell enough, but don’t screw people out do $15 this early! Wait until the end and offer it then. That way you also inflict some pain and suffering first.
> 
> Besides, I’m far to intelligent to fall for a $15 offer scam. Instead I just spent the 437 gems to welcome him now!


It's Christmas, cheapskate.  Already spent the gems?  Buy a second.  Makes a great (virtual) stocking stuffer.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> To the games credit it looks like they're giving us more options to collect and some of the times are shorter than I expected. I also got lucky and selected multiple ear jobs and ended up with 2 ear hats already!
> 
> That said, they do have a few weird things. Cara has 3 jobs that collect ear hats and Mando/Greef have 3 that Hover prams. Can understand 2 since they usually give us a shorter task for buying a premium character, but 3 might be a first? Maybe they did the same for the premium attraction? Also, while I don’t worry about the Trophy events, I don’t know why every trophy isn’t part of an EC job?


I was surprised by all of the options, too, especially with a full four days left.  Shorter tasks and so many overlapping tasks from the same characters.  Seems the interns found the holiday nog a bit early this year.


----------



## Peachkins

This is the kind of event I hoard my gems for. I want all of the characters, and even with what I spent on Kuill and the Razor Crest, I still have enough to outright buy the items needed for The Child. Hopefully it won't come to that, but I'm pretty excited knowing it's an option.


----------



## Arundal

I figure with all the quests and hours, the drop rate may stink.

But also, all of you have a safe Thanksgiving, if you celebrate, at home with family members. I want no sickness in two weeks from anyone!


----------



## mmmears

I finally got all the ear hats I needed to start the final task last night, so I got the welcome task for Baby Yoda this morning, about 35mins after it was an option.  I just hope my drop rates for this one aren't as terrible.  I have never not hit a time wall before, and this was too close for comfort.


----------



## DisTXMom

I have been logging in diligently during this event, but am still short cara’s ear hats for the 12 hour task.  The drops are so poor, at this point, I’ll be lucky if I even get to start the child.


----------



## mikegood2

Figured I’d give an update before heading to bed. The bad news is I haven’t gotten any the Child items in the last 8-10 hours. The good news is I had great drop rates early on. So far have 5/8 Hover Prams and 3/8 Ear Hats. Hopefully I’ll get one or two more items in the morning.  

Even if I had the worse case scenario and don’t get one more item to drop I’d still be able to buy The Child for 256 gems. Sure I’d be  but I’d probably do it.


----------



## Arundal

I woke up real early today and I am at 5/8 Hover Prams and 2/8 Hats. Hats seem to be my problem token , but several days to go!


----------



## karly05

My early morning tally is 4 prams, 1 ear. I agree, ears are going to be the problem.


----------



## mara512

Has the plot of land in the Star Wars area been available to uncurse this whole time?   If so I missed that news.  Just found it last night before going to bed.


----------



## ArielDreams

DisTXMom said:


> I have been logging in diligently during this event, but am still short cara’s ear hats for the 12 hour task.  The drops are so poor, at this point, I’ll be lucky if I even get to start the child.



Same here! I’m not sure if I’ll get Baby Yoda and that was the whole point of this event for me.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Woke up to a total of 7 prams, 1 ear.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> Has the plot of land in the Star Wars area been available to uncurse this whole time?   If so I missed that news.  Just found it last night before going to bed.
> View attachment 540208


That area opened with this last update. Room for the new buildings.


----------



## SunDial

My drops are fairly even.  3/8 prams and 4/8 ears.


----------



## tasmith1993

I’m still trying to get Cara to lvl 3, my drops for her are ridiculous. Not looking likely for baby yoda and he’s the one character I really wanted lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

finally got the last ear hat for Cara yesterday morning to get her to level 4 so then took most of yesterday for her 12 hour task, so only started on the Child then - so currently only have 1 pram and 0 ear hats, so going to be a while

I do appreciate a number of tasks, though hate when things in timed events are "legendary" to get as puts too much to chance.

Good news is that you can just buy him with gems so even if I don't get all of the items, hopefully will have enough gems to get him (even now, with missing 15 items it would be 466 gems, not too crazy)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

oh, one small elve thing I found out was R2D2 (who I only got for this event) needs to be to level 4 for his joint task with C-3PO


----------



## anya.sparrow

tasmith1993 said:


> I’m still trying to get Cara to lvl 3, my drops for her are ridiculous. Not looking likely for baby yoda and he’s the one character I really wanted lol


I was just logging on to say the exact same thing.  Not looking good for me.  I play on my iphone and casually on Windows.  I find it really frustrating that with as much as I work on the iphone version, I won't make it to the last character.  I even bought the extra character guy.  Boo.


----------



## Peachkins

I was able to start collecting for baby Yoda as soon as he unlocked, and as of this morning was 0 of 8 on both tokens. Luckily things are looking up today and I'm now at 3 of 8 on both.


----------



## Arundal

I am getting plenty of the Hover Prams but only have 3 hats so far, they are just not dropping. I will keep trying until close to the end and use gems to finish The Child if I have too.


----------



## mikegood2

tasmith1993 said:


> I’m still trying to get Cara to lvl 3, my drops for her are ridiculous. Not looking likely for baby yoda and he’s the one character I really wanted lol





anya.sparrow said:


> I was just logging on to say the exact same thing.  Not looking good for me.  I play on my iphone and casually on Windows.  I find it really frustrating that with as much as I work on the iphone version, I won't make it to the last character.  I even bought the extra character guy.  Boo.





Arundal said:


> I am getting plenty of the Hover Prams but only have 3 hats so far, they are just not dropping. I will keep trying until close to the end and use gems to finish The Child if I have too.



I got my last Hover Pram at lunch and currently have 5 ear hats.

I’m not gonna complain about my drop rates for the Child because I’m happy with mine so far. That said, I’m gonna complain about drop rates vs. rarely level. My drop rates for The Child’s *EPIC* items have been much better than my drop rates for Cara’s *RARE* ear hats were and that appears to be the case for many players who have been lucky enough to begin collecting for The Child. It’s very clear that they artificially set the drop rates for Cara’s *RARE* ear hats much lower for most people this event. Or it’s also possible that they artificially set the drop rates for The Childs *EPIC* items higher? Either way, what’s the purpose of having item rarely if they’re just gonna change the percentages on the fly?


----------



## mmmears

Woke up with 7 prams this morning.  And I'm still at 7 prams.   The drop rates are just... bizarre.  I have 3 ear hats, so can't really complain.



Yet


----------



## Wdw1015

Was finally able to start collecting for The Child today and am 0 for 3. Took me 48 hours to get Cara’s last ear hat to drop and complete the 12 hour task. Extremely frustrating that after all that, I probably won’t be able to get him since once again, nothing is dropping.

ETA-I am now 0-7


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Woke up with 7 prams this morning.  And I'm still at 7 prams.   The drop rates are just... bizarre.  I have 3 ear hats, so can't really complain.



They are! Since my post 2 hours ago I’ve had 3 ear hat drops and went 3/3. I’m starting to welcome The Child right now! Will update what requirement, if any happen afterwords.


----------



## mikegood2

*Info on what happens after you welcome The Child*
click on blurred text below if you want to know:


The Child gets a cute welcome screen riding in his Hover Pram
Followed by a neat cut scene with Mando.
You then get 16 gems for completing your Star Wars collection
First quest is 6 hours and requires The Child and Mando. I have Mando out on a 4 hour mission so I’ll have to wait
at level 1 the child actually has a 6 hour job to collect his Hover Pram!


----------



## tasmith1993

mikegood2 said:


> I got my last Hover Pram at lunch and currently have 5 ear hats.
> 
> I’m not gonna complain about my drop rates for the Child because I’m happy with mine so far. That said, I’m gonna complain about drop rates vs. rarely level. My drop rates for The Child’s *EPIC* items have been much better than my drop rates for Cara’s *RARE* ear hats were and that appears to be the case for many players who have been lucky enough to begin collecting for The Child. It’s very clear that they artificially set the drop rates for Cara’s *RARE* ear hats much lower for most people this event. Or it’s also possible that they artificially set the drop rates for The Childs *EPIC* items higher? Either way, what’s the purpose of having item rarely if they’re just gonna change the percentages on the fly?


Yeah their algorithm makes no sense in my game lol. But when do they ever??

I just finished the tasks up to the 12 hr tasks for mando and cara as I’m now waiting on cara drops again to go to level 4.  I have 0/5 hats even though I have collected multiple times since beginning her level up to 3.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> *Info on what happens after you welcome The Child*
> click on blurred text below if you want to know:
> 
> 
> The Child gets a cute welcome screen riding in his Hover Pram
> Followed by a neat cut scene with Mando.
> You then get 16 gems for completing your Star Wars collection
> First quest is 6 hours and requires The Child and Mando. I have Mando out on a 4 hour mission so I’ll have to wait
> at level 1 the child actually has a 6 hour job to collect his Hover Pram!



Thanks.   I only need 1 more pram for baby yoda.


----------



## supernova

The Yoda kid is in my park and on his joint task with the Mandalorian right now.  Happiness safeguard is set. I am SO done with this game for the day.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> The Yoda kid is in my park and on his joint task with the Mandalorian right now.  Happiness safeguard is set. I am SO done with this game for the day.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


I still need two hats but soon.

I just got the turkey in the oven, so rest time now!


----------



## Arundal

Glad to say I got the last two hats and waiting on the 4 hour Welcoming clock.


----------



## mara512

Needed two more hats since yesterday but yet haven’t been able to collect them.  One more chance for tonight so maybe I will get lucky.  Happy Thanksgiving  everyone.


----------



## karly05

Got my last pram this afternoon (Thanksgiving), Child is here and off on first task with Mando. My Sis got him welcomed maybe a couple of hours after I did.
Good luck to all still working on him!


----------



## tasmith1993

I ended up getting up to 4/5 Cara hats last night on my last collection. I said screw it and paid the 24 gems for the last hat and immediate level up. Sent Cara and Mando on their merry way for the 12 hr tasks which should be done in a few hours.

already have some tasks that collect for the child sent out but it’ll definitely be a rush to see how many of his items I can get before the event ends. The rest I’ll just have to buy with gems. Hoping to keep it to as few gems wasted as possible lol I’m on the low side


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Considering how they were indicated to be Epic or Legendary, I was pretty happy with my drop rates for The Child - took just about 2 days to get them all and I welcomed him overnight so have him now and doing first task with Mando

I agree with other posters that the consistency of the drops seems off as it seemed much easier to get The Child's items than it did Cara's stuff despite her's only being "rare"

Overall I liked this event - it was nice to start out with common tokens and icons so I could actually enchant building when it was actually helpful to do so


----------



## beavismom

Still 2 ears short of The Child, but hopefully they will drop today.  Had a death in the family, so barely opened the game in the last couple of days.  It was a nice distraction in those moments though.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I think this may be the event that ends it for me. Drops for Cara have consistently been so bad that I won't even make it to starting to collect for baby yoda and that was the only character I really wanted.


----------



## mikegood2

The second 6 hours quest that requires Mando/The Child is the end of the event. There is also a 2 hour The Child side quest.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Considering how they were indicated to be Epic or Legendary, I was pretty happy with my drop rates for The Child - took just about 2 days to get them all and I welcomed him overnight so have him now and doing first task with Mando
> 
> I agree with other posters that the consistency of the drops seems off as it seemed much easier to get The Child's items than it did Cara's stuff despite her's only being "rare"
> 
> Overall I liked this event - it was nice to start out with common tokens and icons so I could actually enchant building when it was actually helpful to do so



Agree, the Epic items seemed to drop better than Caras rare ear hats. Was also happy with my Child drop rates. The funny thing is his ear hats slowed me down when it came to welcoming the Child, but I had 4 (4/2) ear hats collected before 8 got my first Hover Pram when I was working on getting him to level 2.


It was also nice not having to collect common tokens, but half way thru I realized what was the point of those creatures we had to tap on, other than 2 EC each. Either way, if they can fix the drop rate issue with Cara, I’d be happy with future events like this.


----------



## mmmears

I welcomed The Child yesterday, and also had much better item drops than I did for Cara.  Makes no sense to me, but I'm just glad it's over.


----------



## supernova

During the event I was able to finish the Bride off at 10 and now she and the two Haunted Mansions are back in storage.

In other news:
Yzma - three potions away from 10
Gord - 18 hats away from 10

Lock - 7 (3 hats away from 8)
Shock - 4
Barrel - 7

Mandalorian - 6
Yoda Kid - 3
Kwiil - 5
Cara - 5
Not Lando - 5

For the most part, I'm only leveling characters up from these last two sets are they are all complete to level up.  Slowing things down a bit maybe, but I don't care anymore.


----------



## karly05

Much to my shock, I have officially finished the event! (Got the Thanks for playing screen.) This is only the second event I've ever actually completed (Coco was the other), and only the third time I've gotten the final character (got Ian from Onward at the last moment but didn't complete the event tasks).


----------



## 2010_Bride

The Child ear hat drop rate is totally wonky for me. I’ve not had one drop for two days. I’ve been three ear hats away since Wednesday evening. I’ve had time to play and have been checking in during the day for the 4 or 6 hour missions. I’ve been trying to collect them ever since they were available as I hit the time wall for him a couple of days before he was available. I’ll purchase the missing ones tomorrow if I need to. Cara drop rates were were much better for me. How long is it to welcome him?


----------



## mikegood2

2010_Bride said:


> The Child ear hat drop rate is totally wonky for me. I’ve not had one drop for two days. I’ve been three ear hats away since Wednesday evening. I’ve had time to play and have been checking in during the day for the 4 or 6 hour missions. I’ve been trying to collect them ever since they were available as I hit the time wall for him a couple of days before he was available. I’ll purchase the missing ones tomorrow if I need to. Cara drop rates were were much better for me. How long is it to welcome him?



I believe it was 4 hours? It you look at his welcome screen it should say.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> During the event I was able to finish the Bride off at 10 and now she and the two Haunted Mansions are back in storage.
> 
> In other news:
> Yzma - three potions away from 10
> Gord - 18 hats away from 10
> 
> Lock - 7 (3 hats away from 8)
> Shock - 4
> Barrel - 7
> 
> Mandalorian - 6
> Yoda Kid - 3
> Kwiil - 5
> Cara - 5
> Not Lando - 5
> 
> For the most part, I'm only leveling characters up from these last two sets are they are all complete to level up.  Slowing things down a bit maybe, but I don't care anymore.



Looks like you had a good lead on me for TENG and Gord. I did really decrease my play for a week or two after those events. Think I might be doing the same after this one.

Kuzco - READY TO MAX
Kronk - READY TO MAX
Yzma - 8
Gord - 8

Bride - 9
Lock - 7
Shock - 5
Barrel - 7

Mando - 6
The Child - 2 (should be ready for 3 before event ends)
Kuiil - 4
Cara Dune - 5
Apollo Creed -5

I really hope this is the last event for awhile, I’d really like to complete about half of these characters before the next one. That said, I have a feeling they’ll be giving us something around Christmas.


----------



## tasmith1993

Well there’s a little over 14 hrs to go and I only have 1/8 hover prams and 2/8 hats for baby yoda. Really not looking likely but hopefully I can collect some more pieces to make the gem cost a lot lower.
Luckily I work night shift so I will be awake to check the game.


----------



## rr333

Ugh. I haven't been able to pay attention to the game this week and I'm not even to the point of gathering the child's items. I didn't even realize it was going to end today til last night, but I didn't have Cara at 4 to do her 12 hr task, (had just leveled her to 3), so I knew I wouldn't be able to finish.


* Did they end up offering the final character after it ended last time? *I actually have a gift card I'd be willing to use if they offer the child up for purchase, but they haven't offered yet with less than 4 hours remaining.


----------



## Wdw1015

The difference in drop rates between players just floors me. I’m reading how easy The Child has been for you and I’m on the struggle bus over here. For example, Mickey has been sent in his 12 hour task twice a day for the past 4 days and he has never dropped a token for me. Not sure if he was like that for everyone but just an observation that is completely ridiculous.


----------



## rr333

Anyone know how many gems it would cost to buy the child's tokens if I managed to get him unlocked before time?


----------



## beavismom

rr333 said:


> Anyone know how many gems it would cost to buy the child's tokens if I managed to get him unlocked before time?



I think each ear hat was something like 47 gems, but I finally got my last one this morning, so I can't check.  Please check the special offers tab on the upper right, because I am pretty sure he is available to just purchase if you are too far away with gems/tokens.  Should be this bundle

*The Child Bundle:* $14.99(The Child +2 Concession Chests)

It's easy to miss the pop up with the offer sometimes. I can't remember when it popped up for me, but Cara may need to be level 4 already for it to be available.

*edited to add: The ability to purchase the bundle will disappear when the event ends, so if you are going to buy it, make sure you do it before event end.  After that, The Child will only be in chests.

I had terrible drop rates yesterday, but am finally welcoming The Child now, and don't care about not finishing the event after that.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Cara Dune was terrible for me.  Didn't even get to start collecting for the Child.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Cara Dune was terrible for me.  Didn't even get to start collecting for the Child.



That stinks. She was really tough for me, but I was able to get her finally.  The Child was nothing compared to trying to level her up to open that quest.


----------



## Renarr

I ended up getting everything in The Mandolorian event, but the Child's Pram tokens took me until the last day to get them.

Nice thing about the event, though, was that I picked up 400K in magic, and got through the Mowgli welcome and into the Bagheera welcome.


----------



## Onceler

For the first time in quite some time I did not finish an event. I was doing well and hit all of the time walls. But I went almost 3 full days with no ear hat drops for the Child even though I had everyone possible concentrating solely on the ear hats. I did end up getting the Child but it wasn't until about 6 hours before the end of the event so I could not complete the final tasks. Not a big deal but it does suck a little that you can do everything right and still be in danger of not welcoming the final character.


----------



## Peachkins

As far as Cara's ear hats, I don't know if this was the case for everyone, but I know having the Razor Crest helped a ton. I'd be willing to bet close to half of my hats for her came from that. I do wonder how long it would have taken otherwise. You shouldn't have to buy a premium item to finish an event though, imho. I was lucky to have had the gems available.


----------



## DisTXMom

I had all of the previous Star Wars characters and thought that would be a huge advantage.  Those of us that had them had many more token quest options, so it should be easy, right?  I ended up using gems to get Cara Dune leveled up for the 12 hour task, and used more gems to skip that task.  Powered through child token quests until the end and still ended up using another 180 gems toward him- all in think I spent around 300 gems to get him,  but I really wanted him.  Glad I didn’t use gems on amber chests, since that was only a chance of getting the tokens.    What a grind-
Not surprised to see how many people didn’t get him.  My well hoarded stash of gems is depleted.


----------



## Arundal

DisTXMom said:


> I had all of the previous Star Wars characters and thought that would be a huge advantage.  Those of us that had them had many more token quest options, so it should be easy, right?  I ended up using gems to get Cara Dune leveled up for the 12 hour task, and used more gems to skip that task.  Powered through child token quests until the end and still ended up using another 180 gems toward him- all in think I spent around 300 gems to get him,  but I really wanted him.  Glad I didn’t use gems on amber chests, since that was only a chance of getting the tokens.    What a grind-
> Not surprised to see how many people didn’t get him.  My well hoarded stash of gems is depleted.


But what is important to you is that you have him. I really wanted him also, but my drops were fair but very slow. I got him the next to last day.


----------



## DisTXMom

Arundal said:


> But what is important to you is that you have him. I really wanted him also, but my drops were fair but very slow. I got him the next to last day.


Absolutely! I knew I’d be happy just getting him


----------



## superme80

I just shelled out a bunch of money and got The Child. I shouldn't have, but I WANTED him!!!!   I did welcome Dumbo during the event, so not a complete loss!


----------



## Wdw1015

Hahaha, this mini event started 10 min ago and my leader already has 19 blurrgs. At 5 every 2 hours. They must REALLY want that plush stand!

ETA -in the time it took me to post that, they jumped up to 45. Hahaha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wdw1015 said:


> Hahaha, this mini event started 10 min ago and my leader already has 19 blurrgs. At 5 every 2 hours. They must REALLY want that plush stand!
> 
> ETA -in the time it took me to post that, they jumped up to 45. Hahaha



Top 2 in my list are up to 120 each already


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Hahaha, this mini event started 10 min ago and my leader already has 19 blurrgs. At 5 every 2 hours. They must REALLY want that plush stand!
> 
> ETA -in the time it took me to post that, they jumped up to 45. Hahaha


Same.  I have two players at 200 and one at 195, followed by 175.  There's nothing I care to win here, so I'm not going to bother doing this every two hours.  Sorry Gameloft.


----------



## anya.sparrow

TheMaxRebo said:


> Top 2 in my list are up to 120 each already



Do these people spend a ridiculous amount on gems or have they written code to cheat?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anya.sparrow said:


> Do these people spend a ridiculous amount on gems or have they written code to cheat?



I think they have ways to cheat ... which, if that makes them happy then so be it, but seems to defeat the purpose of playing the game if you aren't really playing to the challenges as designed


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Same.  I have two players at 200 and one at 195, followed by 175.  There's nothing I care to win here, so I'm not going to bother doing this every two hours.  Sorry Gameloft.


I also have same thing going in my Leaderboard. Top five have outrageous numbers.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Given top tier is 1-50, don’t really care what astronomical numbers spots 1 & 2 chest their way to.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I really prefer it when they include a chest with the chance at a missing character as a prize.  The other stuff.. meh.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> Given top tier is 1-50, don’t really care what astronomical numbers spots 1 & 2 chest their way to.


It's not really about #1 and 2.  It's more a matter of if the first few are high, the following players are pretty close to them, and then down.


----------



## beavismom

Tapper event holds little appeal, as usual.  I'm just tapping along leveling characters.  I would be excited about the chest on Christmas, but the only character I have in there is Scrooge and the chances of getting him are not great.  I appreciate that they still give us a little something.


----------



## mmmears

I typically get the worst option out of chests, so not holding my breath that Scrooge will end up in my park.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I typically get the worst option out of chests, so not holding my breath that Scrooge will end up in my park.


Expect the worst, hope for the best!


----------



## JamesGarvey

Brave officially announced as next event, on Instagram.


----------



## mmmears

JamesGarvey said:


> Brave officially announced as next event, on Instagram.



I love that movie, so that's good news, not that I want another event though.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Brave officially announced as next event, on Instagram.



Announced as the next event *and* first event of 2021, right? Please tell me it’s not until 2021!


----------



## karly05

I'm glad it's Brave - that's one I don't need to stress over or spend any gems on.
Up or Hunchback, I would be freaking out.


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> Announced as the next event *and* first event of 2021, right? Please tell me it’s not until 2021!



no date given but I’m guessing this month if they’re sticking to the prior claim that all the comfy costumes would be released at the end of the year, Merida being the final one from Wreck It Ralph 2


----------



## Arundal

I believe they said the Live Stream is this Friday, which makes me believe Brave will start next Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Quellman

I finished the Child just intime to forget about everything during my annual Disney Trip. My happiness is still joyous tier, and currently at 89%. The tapper event had a nice final prize, but I didn't really need any of those attractions hidden away. Out of the 6 bronze chests opened that day, not a single special chance.  Now if the blurgs still dropped kyber crystals, I might have tried harder. As it was Rise of Resistance broke on us part way through, and didn't come back online, so that was a bust.  


As far as characters:
Mando - 2 hats from 8 
Baby Yoda - collecting for 5 
Goggles Guy - ready for 6 
Clarie de loon - ready for 6 
Grief - ready for 6  

kuzco - almost ready for 10 
table cloth guy - ready for 10 
yzma -collecting for 8 

Lock - collecting for 7
shock - collecting for 6 
barrel- collecting for 9 

gord- collecting for 9 

not getting the new attraction for the nightmare charcters has been a pain. Being able to enchant the new ones for star wars was a boost. Collecting for gord is painful. And goofy will be collecting a kyber crystal for a million years.


----------



## mara512

Finally leveling Owl to 10.  It was a long collection process. 

Yzma 8 Maybe someday I can finish her.  

Gord 8

Lock 7
Shock 5
Barrel  8

Mando 8
Child 5
Kruiil 6
Cara 7
Greef 7


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I believe they said the Live Stream is this Friday, which makes me believe Brave will start next Thursday/Friday.


I love when they select films that no one has seen...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I love when they select films that no one has seen...



I like how films you likely didn’t watch tend to equate to no one has seen. Brave is far from one of Disney big hits, but $66M opening weekend, $237M Domestic and over over $500M means a lot of people have seen it. 

I’m opposed to any more events this year, but if we’re gonna be stuck with one (we will) than I don’t have a problem with Brave. I might just need to watch it again.

Also, watched Mulan over the weekend and actually enjoyed it. Definitely worth waiting to watch when it became free on Disney+ though, because I woulda found it considerably less enjoyable if I spend $30 for it.


----------



## mikegood2

My progress:

Mando - 9
The Child - 5
Kuiil - 7
Cara Dune - 7
Greef Karga -8

Lock - 8
Shock - 6
Barrel - 8

Gord - 9
Yzma - 9

Really finding the Mandalorian characters easy to level. I’ve found it easiest to work on level all of them up and wait tolevel them until all 5 are ready to level. Works great for conflict issues and don’t think it’s worked this well for any other group of characters? Nightmare before Christmas on the other hand have been a real pain in the . At this point I just send people on there jobs and don’t care when I get them done. Also Shock and Barrel are basically worthless for collecting items.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Also, watched Mulan over the weekend and actually enjoyed it. Definitely worth waiting to watch when it became free on Disney+ though, because I woulda found it considerably less enjoyable if I spend $30 for it.


THe opening CGI almost made me shut it off right then and there. The nods to the animated film aren't too cringey.  That said, I haven't finished watching it, nor would I have paid $30 to watch it at home, much less the theater. 


mikegood2 said:


> Nightmare before Christmas on the other hand have been a real pain in the . At this point I just send people on there jobs and don’t care when I get them done. Also Shock and Barrel are basically worthless for collecting items.


You can buy some of the tokens from Merlin. I did that with Owl, mainly because I was tired of sending everyone on those stupid long tasks for little chance of collecting a token. I might do it some with these NBC characters as well, but most of theirs are 4 hour tasks, meaning I can at least collect 3x a day.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> You can buy some of the tokens from Merlin. I did that with Owl, mainly because I was tired of sending everyone on those stupid long tasks for little chance of collecting a token. I might do it some with these NBC characters as well, but most of theirs are 4 hour tasks, meaning I can at least collect 3x a day.



Yeah, I usually buy the last few hats that way. I do like that many of the top main item jobs are 4 hours, but once you collect them your stuck with needing a lot of hats. Also if I remember right 2/3 BBC characters don’t collect hats, making them worthless once you finish collecting that first item.


----------



## mikegood2

Right now my biggest annoyance with the game is how they utterly destroyed happiness in the recent update to the game. The fact that it only allows happiness characters that you have out in your kingdom is just stupid. This is where Merlin and his 24 hour happiness freeze spell come in really handy and using it every other day seems to solve my happiness problem. I usually use it right before I go to bed and by the time it expires I usually have 6 characters walking around with happiness ready to go. Also, if you make sure you don’t open it the next night after the 24 hour clock expires the game won’t start using happiness until you open the game the next morning. That alone saves you a 75%+ happiness drop and between that and 6 happiness characters to use should keep you ecstatic until bedtime that night.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Right now my biggest annoyance with the game is how they utterly destroyed happiness in the recent update to the game. The fact that it only allows happiness characters that you have out in your kingdom is just stupid. This is where Merlin and his 24 hour happiness freeze spell come in really handy and using it every other day seems to solve my happiness problem. I usually use it right before I go to bed and by the time it expires I usually have 6 characters walking around with happiness ready to go. Also, if you make sure you don’t open it the next night after the 24 hour clock expires the game won’t start using happiness until you open the game the next morning. That alone saves you a 75%+ happiness drop and between that and 6 happiness characters to use should keep you ecstatic until bedtime that night.



Yes, I hate this change. Since the start of the Mandalorian event I've been using elixir exclusively to buy the safeguard, and I'm so much happier just not having to worry about it.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Peachkins said:


> Yes, I hate this change. Since the start of the Mandalorian event I've been using elixir exclusively to buy the safeguard, and I'm so much happier just not having to worry about it.


I think I am going to try this for a few days and see if my happiness improves.  Honestly, I have not been able to get my happiness to a decent level since they messed with the happiness way back like a year ago (or longer?).


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I think I am going to try this for a few days and see if my happiness improves.  Honestly, I have not been able to get my happiness to a decent level since they messed with the happiness way back like a year ago (or longer?).



It works.  I've been doing the same thing for months and it's just nice to not have to worry about a dumb game all the time.  Honestly, it's the only reason I haven't quit.


----------



## beavismom

I enjoyed Brave and I hope the event will be entertaining.  I don't have many gems built up after the Mando event, but maybe I will get some gift cards for Christmas.  Here's my progress: 


Kuzko    9
Kronk    9
Yzma     8

Lock      7
Shock    5
Barrel    7

Gord     7   *it's crazy that Gord is still just a level 7 after all this time.  I am close to, or past that level with most of my most recently acquired characters. It's good that there aren't any real conflicts with him, but it makes the gameplay boring. 

Mando    8
Child       4
Kuiil        5
Cara        6
Greef      7


----------



## JamesGarvey

I’ve never had an issue with happiness. Very occasionally I’ll dip into the 90s for Joyous (usually from overnight) but then recover. I tend to check in on the game every 4 hours or so.

I’m currently collecting for all the Mando additions, Lock & Shock, Kuzco & Yzma,and lastly Gord. Having all their token gatherers aside from from Bunny (since his token task partner Woody is preoccupied, strangely enough, with Ducky), I’m also able to have every wish granting character on tasks and still only be at 67/75 on the character cap.

While GameLoft has never confirmed it, the game clearly appears to prioritize wish request to characters who are busy. So, in fitting with my availability, I send every wish granting character who is not already gathering a token on a 4 hour task. This seems to result in enough wish request for those characters when checking in on the game to send them on the wish task, and when next I check in, collect them all and repeat. Between that and whatever extra drops from the post-parade ad and inside chests, I’m almost always in Ecstatic.


----------



## tasmith1993

Me beginning to play more casually, not buying all the gem characters, and not spending money on the game has hindered my ability to collect for characters now thanks to the 75 limit lolll guess I’ll post what I’ve got since I haven’t in a long while 

Mandalorian - level 6
kuill - level 4
cara dune - level 4
greef karga- level 5
bb8- level 4
rey - level 4
stormtrooper - level 9
kylo ren - level 3
r2d2 - level 4
c3po- level 9
lady - level 7
tramp- level 8
joe - level 8
tony - level 9
Meeko- level 6
pocahontas - level 8
pacha - level 2
lock - level 5
barrel - level 5
owl - level 3
dad - level 8
barley - level 8
laurel - lebel 8
blazey - level 8
manticore - level 8
Colt - level 8
phil - 9
meg - 9
hercules - 7
pegasus - 7
pain - 8
panic - 7
hades - 6



missing characters: 
baby yoda 
forky
lady tremaine
Jock
trusty
ringmaster
percy
Kuzco (just started collecting for)
kronk
yzma
Shock
fire spirit from frozen
ed
shenzi
gord
marlin
dory
hector fromcoco
the bride
ian from onward


a lot of my level ups are all just waiting on the common tokens  i am over how long it takes to get a lot of the items and the building upgrade items all the time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> I like how films you likely didn’t watch tend to equate to no one has seen. Brave is far from one of Disney big hits, but $66M opening weekend, $237M Domestic and over over $500M means a lot of people have seen it.
> 
> I’m opposed to any more events this year, but if we’re gonna be stuck with one (we will) than I don’t have a problem with Brave. I might just need to watch it again.
> 
> Also, watched Mulan over the weekend and actually enjoyed it. Definitely worth waiting to watch when it became free on Disney+ though, because I woulda found it considerably less enjoyable if I spend $30 for it.



Brave is not one of my favorites of Pixar (just doesn't have the best storyline) I still enjoy it.  I think it is one of Pixar's most beautifully animated ones (the backgrounds especially) and a couple of good songs and some pretty funny bits.

We also watched Mulan this past weekend - took me a bit to get into it. Felt like it wasn't quite sure what it wanted to be and didn't fully commit to any one style. In the end I enjoyed it but glad I didn't pay $30 for it


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> I’ve never had an issue with happiness. Very occasionally I’ll dip into the 90s for Joyous (usually from overnight) but then recover. I tend to check in on the game every 4 hours or so.
> 
> I’m currently collecting for all the Mando additions, Lock & Shock, Kuzco & Yzma,and lastly Gord. Having all their token gatherers aside from from Bunny (since his token task partner Woody is preoccupied, strangely enough, with Ducky), I’m also able to have every wish granting character on tasks and still only be at 67/75 on the character cap.
> 
> While GameLoft has never confirmed it, the game clearly appears to prioritize wish request to characters who are busy. So, in fitting with my availability, I send every wish granting character who is not already gathering a token on a 4 hour task. This seems to result in enough wish request for those characters when checking in on the game to send them on the wish task, and when next I check in, collect them all and repeat. Between that and whatever extra drops from the post-parade ad and inside chests, I’m almost always in Ecstatic.



That’s exactly how it use to be for me before they required characters to be in your kingdom. During events, other than overnight, I could usually stay in ecstatic, but non-event times when log in less often was becoming more way more of an issue. Paying 675 elixir every other day just takes away much of the games frustration though. Since I have over 100K elixir still, I figure why not use it.

Yeah, there is no doubt that the game prioritizes characters who are busy on jobs. Lost track of the number of times the game gives me multiple happiness requests for a character I just send out on a 6/8/12 hour item job.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Another fun wish quirk is that it won’t give a request to a character already doing that task. So if you were to send all your wish granting characters on their task (though there are a handful who have multiple ones), the game will then only give attraction requests.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Another fun wish quirk is that it won’t give a request to a character already doing that task. So if you were to send all your wish granting characters on their task (though there are a handful who have multiple ones), the game will then only give attraction requests.



Are you sure about that, because it recently use to do that all the time to me. Ever since I started using the 24 shield every other day happiness isn’t a problem, so I haven’t payed attention to requests.

*EDIT*: As of a day or two ago I had a number of characters I had to wait until they were done with a task to fulfill a task. I’m sure some were asked fore before I sent them out on that task, but no way most of them were.


----------



## anya.sparrow

JamesGarvey said:


> I’ve never had an issue with happiness. Very occasionally I’ll dip into the 90s for Joyous (usually from overnight) but then recover. I tend to check in on the game every 4 hours or so.
> 
> I’m currently collecting for all the Mando additions, Lock & Shock, Kuzco & Yzma,and lastly Gord. Having all their token gatherers aside from from Bunny (since his token task partner Woody is preoccupied, strangely enough, with Ducky), I’m also able to have every wish granting character on tasks and still only be at 67/75 on the character cap.
> 
> While GameLoft has never confirmed it, the game clearly appears to prioritize wish request to characters who are busy. So, in fitting with my availability, I send every wish granting character who is not already gathering a token on a 4 hour task. This seems to result in enough wish request for those characters when checking in on the game to send them on the wish task, and when next I check in, collect them all and repeat. Between that and whatever extra drops from the post-parade ad and inside chests, I’m almost always in Ecstatic.


Wow, I check in on the game even more than that and have not been able to obtain more than low level 2 happiness in the past year.  I wonder what my issue is.


----------



## supernova

Here at the Riviera Resort right now.  Hope this isn't really happening tomorrow...


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Are you sure about that, because it recently use to do that all the time to me. Ever since I started using the 24 shield every other day happiness isn’t a problem, so I haven’t payed attention to requests.
> 
> *EDIT*: As of a day or two ago I had a number of characters I had to wait until they were done with a task to fulfill a task. I’m sure some were asked fore before I sent them out on that task, but no way most of them were.


I agree with you.  I send my wish granting characters out for tokens and then I will get the request for them to grant a wish.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Here at the Riviera Resort right now.  Hope this isn't really happening tomorrow...
> View attachment 543154


Have a great time!!
I was supposed to go last week and had to postpone


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Have a great time!!
> I was supposed to go last week and had to postpone


Kinda wish I booked for last week myself.  Very chilly at Hilton Head Island on the front end of the trip, and it's only finally warming up now that I'm leaving tomorrow.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Kinda wish I booked for last week myself.  Very chilly at Hilton Head Island on the front end of the trip, and it's only finally warming up now that I'm leaving tomorrow.


Isn’t that the way it always works.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Kinda wish I booked for last week myself.  Very chilly at Hilton Head Island on the front end of the trip, and it's only finally warming up now that I'm leaving tomorrow.


It wasn't super great last week. We arrived and enjoyed 78 degrees. Tuesday Morning it was 42 with a 50 high. Warmed up on Thursday to 70 then Friday was overcast and blustery. Magic Kingdom was packed that day. We did 3 attractions and left to spend time in our grand villa.    If you go to the springs, be there at open or prepare to wait in line to get into stores.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> It wasn't super great last week. We arrived and enjoyed 78 degrees. Tuesday Morning it was 42 with a 50 high. Warmed up on Thursday to 70 then Friday was overcast and blustery. Magic Kingdom was packed that day. We did 3 attractions and left to spend time in our grand villa.    If you go to the springs, be there at open or prepare to wait in line to get into stores.


Just left the Springs.  Walked into most shops, including the Christmas store.  Fared better today than we probably would have tomorrow, Saturday.


----------



## Onceler

Brave

Characters:
Merida
Queen Elinor
King Fergus (premium: 300 gems or bundle)
Lord Macintosh
Lord MacGuffin
Lord Dingwall (premium: 200 gems or bundle)

Merida’s Comfy Costume:
Available through final stretch of the event (same as Moana event)

Download: Tuesday, December 15th
Event runs: Thursday, December 17th to January 7th

Kingdom will be decorated with holiday decorations

Attractions:
Castle Dunbroth (sp?)
Witch’s Cauldron
Runes of the Ancient Kingdom
Ring of Stones (premium: gems or bundle)

Concessions:
Ice Pastry Stand (ice pastries are event currency)
Bear Mug Milkshake Stand

Decorations:
Archery Set
Brave Gold Trophy (via Striking Gold events)

Parade Float

2 new plots of land behind Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
- together they cover everything behind BTMR
- 7 million magic and 4 days to unlock
- 6 million magic and 3 days to unlock

Striking Gold tapper events:
December 22-24
December 28-30
January 3-5

Gold droppers: Mickey, Ham, Jessie, Frozen characters, Brave characters and the Brave premium attraction

Other Tapper Events:
December 19-21 - ravens
December 25-27 - storm clouds
December 31-January 2 - clean sweep brooms

One New Feature:
A mystery award offer will be available in the event hub—basically watching ads for currency and items

Balancing Changes:
There will be Frozen side quests some of which require characters to be level 4 or higher

Token conflicts may be lessened. For example, a character who drops a Merida ears hat and a Beast ears hat will not drop the Beast ears hat (during the event). The exception are Frozen token drops which can still cause conflicts.

Holiday Mickey and Minnie costumes are unlocked during the event only (gems or bundle)

Helpful characters:
Frozen characters (and anyone who levels them up)
Mickey
Goofy
Pete
Woody
Buzz
Sarge
Bo Peep
Ham
Bunny
Cinderella
Prince Charming
Tinker Bell

Red Ribbon Chest:
December 25


----------



## mmmears

@Onecler, thank you so much for sharing this info.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## mmmears

Got the update this morning (iPhone version) and my kingdom is now 7 million magic lighter and covered in snow.


----------



## McCoy

13 million if you do both areas....


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Got the update this morning (iPhone version) and my kingdom is now 7 million magic lighter and covered in snow.


My Kingdom is also 7 million magic lighter and very cold looking. Considering I live in Florida snow is rare.


----------



## supernova

Just downloaded the update and now the game keeps crashing when trying to reorganize the park.  Ah, sweet sweet interns...


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Got the update this morning (iPhone version) and my kingdom is now 7 million magic lighter and covered in snow.





McCoy said:


> 13 million if you do both areas....





Arundal said:


> My Kingdom is also 7 million magic lighter and very cold looking. Considering I live in Florida snow is rare.


Not even going to bother.  I've packed away all of my attractions and now only the area around California Screamin' is in play.  No need to open other plots that I won't ever need.


----------



## Quellman

McCoy said:


> 13 million if you do both areas....





supernova said:


> Not even going to bother.  I've packed away all of my attractions and now only the area around California Screamin' is in play.  No need to open other plots that I won't ever need.


I too haven't opened any new land, even the one from the last update. I don't need it. Doesn't progress the story line. Don't want to ever get into a scenario where I am ever hurting for magic.


----------



## mmmears

I don't mind spending the magic.  I don't enjoy rearranging my park at all, so I'd rather have room to fit in most things.  If I ever get low on magic, though, I'll start holding back.  I'm at 43 million today, after the big spend, so I figure I'm ok for now.


----------



## McCoy

One good benefit of the new update - at least for today anyway - is that ads appear to be back on schedule of being available at 8pm et. I did the ads this morning, and they became available again tonight, long before the 24 hour period it’s been for the last month or two. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Renarr

Just started opening Big Thunder Mountain Railroad last night.  Also working the slow grind of tokens with Tia Dalma (I only have an enchanted Davy Jones's Organ gathering tokens).

I'm looking forward to Brave.  Not quite as much as I was to The Mandalorian, but this'll still be a fun thing to do in my two weeks off from work over the holidays.


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> I don't mind spending the magic.  I don't enjoy rearranging my park at all, so I'd rather have room to fit in most things.  If I ever get low on magic, though, I'll start holding back.  I'm at 43 million today, after the big spend, so I figure I'm ok for now.


18M for me. But I've had attractions and concessions stored for a long while now. If I had that kinda coin, I'd just open them as well.


----------



## mikegood2

Other than @Renarr is anyone else looking forward to the event. Can’t say I am, but has nothing to do with Brave, I just wish they game us the gift of no new events in 2020. Only type of event that might have gotten me excited it OG Star Wars or the introduction of Marvel character.


----------



## supernova

Checking my characters before this new event starts:

Mandalorian - 10
Yoda Kid - 7
Kwiil - 7 (ready for 8)
Cara Dune - 7 (ready for 8)
Apollo Creed - 7 (ready for 8)

Lock - 8 (ready for 9)
Shock - 6
Barrell - 9 (20 hats away from 10)


----------



## goingthedistance

The Queen (how many queens do we have in the game now?) was practically an instant welcome because I had enough people out for currency tasks already.  After welcome, her first quest is.....go look for something.  Deja vu!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well the event is started and seems pretty typical so far- first character is relatively easy to get as just need the common tokens (from the tappers) and some EC so should have enough int he next hour or so

First premium character that is available now is Lord Dingwall - costs 200 gems or $3.99 bundle with items to level up

Oh, and got Elsa's holiday outfit in today's chest so something at least marginally useful (better than a bench or something)


----------



## Wdw1015

mikegood2 said:


> Other than @Renarr is anyone else looking forward to the event. Can’t say I am, but has nothing to do with Brave, I just wish they game us the gift of no new events in 2020. Only type of event that might have gotten me excited it OG Star Wars or the introduction of Marvel character.


I am only because my storyline has essentially stopped. All I have left is level up some characters and it’s gotten quite boring. Looking forward for something to do.


----------



## supernova

goingthedistance said:


> The Queen (how many queens do we have in the game now?) was practically an instant welcome because I had enough people out for currency tasks already.  After welcome, her first quest is.....go look for something.  Deja vu!


Classic... one trick ponies over at Gameloft.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, and got Elsa's holiday outfit in today's chest so something at least marginally useful (better than a bench or something)


Got Anna's holiday outfit.  Then I noticed that there is either a new Elsa costume or I just missed it all those events ago.  Either way, I don't care.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Bench.  Ugh.


----------



## anya.sparrow

And I guess I am a little bah humbug, because now the 75 character limit has got me grouchy.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Bench.  Ugh.



Bench for me as well.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Looking at the unusually large number of characters that drop EC for this event, feels like we’ll be seeing some serious inflation at some point.


----------



## mikegood2

Is it just me, or is this event progressing quicker than usual making EC an issue much earlier than usual? The queen has to bel level 2, which is fine and usual, before you can build the first attraction. Problem is the Queen cost 500 EC to level to 2 and I don’t even EC to level her yet. Then I’m gonna have to collect EC for for the Witches cottage, which I don’t have a cost for yet, but am sure it will take awhile leave to collect for. Also doesn’t help that they make us wait a day before we can add the float which is usually my first purchase in an event because it adds so much EC.


----------



## mara512

Bench blah!


----------



## mara512

Anyone else unable to watch videos in the event?


----------



## Wdw1015

mara512 said:


> Anyone else unable to watch videos in the event?


Yes, not available for me either


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> Is it just me, or is this event progressing quicker than usual making EC an issue much earlier than usual? The queen has to bel level 2, which is fine and usual, before you can build the first attraction. Problem is the Queen cost 500 EC to level to 2 and I don’t even EC to level her yet. Then I’m gonna have to collect EC for for the Witches cottage, which I don’t have a cost for yet, but am sure it will take awhile leave to collect for. Also doesn’t help that they make us wait a day before we can add the float which is usually my first purchase in an event because it adds so much EC.


Yep, I think that is why so many characters collect EC.  That and they want to frustrate us with the character limit.


----------



## Arundal

The Witches Cottage takes 2 hours to build.


----------



## mmmears

I didn't realize it was a special chest today, so I'm pretty sure I got a bench or something stupid like that.  Definitely didn't get anything interesting.

I, too, and having EC issues (and I normally don't).  It's delayed me from building the cottage and then delayed me again in leveling up Elinor.    She has  a 4 hour quest in the cottage after you build it.


----------



## Arundal

First stopping point after visit to cottage to welcome Next character.


----------



## karly05

Darn game has me hooked. I'm meh about Brave, but already fired up over playing the event. Elinor is ready for Level 3 and I've hit the time wall for MacGuffin. Annoyed that I had to put away a ton of characters to get out the horde of EC collectors, but I did it. Happy I got Elsa's Ice Palace out of the chest, but immediately spent 3,000,000 to finally open the last bit of Fantasyland to have somewhere to put it. Now I have to decide whether to blow some gems on the premium attraction (not getting the premium characters).


----------



## Renarr

Progress update:
*Frozen LC: *Got the Stone Giant Waterfall attraction.
*Event:*  Elinor at 4, MacGuffin at 2, short a little EC to build Castle DunBroch tonight.  So far, so smooth.
*Main Storyline:*  Building Kaa's Jungle Gym, but I've been hemorrhaging magic the last month or so working the main storyline, and I'm going to have to pause shortly after this to get the 650K for the land before battling Shere Khan.  Also need Bagheera to 5, but he's just one Ears Hat Token away. In Pirates news, Tia Dalma's tokens still taking forever with nothing to get them but an enchanted attraction.  Probably about a week to do this.
*Thrill Zone Update:* Just one beverage stand away from Thrill Level 3.  I'll take one of those _anytime_ now, interns!
*Interns:*  Actually, I may have to lay off the intern commentary for a bit.  We've got an awesome new intern at work that I hope we're able to hire on full-time after graduation.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Just hit the time wall for welcoming MacIntosh, feeling like I’m on a very good pace. Now to horde EC and common tokens.


----------



## karly05

Elinor ready to go to Level 4. Working on my last 2 ears for MacGuffin. Doing lousy on ravens but not worrying about that. Finally opened the 3,000,000 plot of Fantasyland so I have room for the new attractions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Up to the first "battle" (which is just them doing stuff at the fair grounds, not really "battling" anything)

I don't have the lizard so I am stuck with the Frozen side quests, oh well


----------



## supernova

Finished the six rounds of whatever the heck that was.  Then the Lord guy needs to be at 4 to do stuff.   Hopefully I'm at the end of the pointless side quests, with Anna and Elsa earing at the rink and Kristoff off doing something.  Man, so far this whole event has been one big snoozefest.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Actually, I may have to lay off the intern commentary for a bit.  We've got an awesome new intern at work that I hope we're able to hire on full-time after graduation.


If their attention to detail in this game is any indication of their performance in class. I unfortunately see one or two more senior years for this latest crop.


----------



## mmmears

What level are you getting the characters to before welcoming MacIntosh??

I'm actually enjoying this event, probably because I really like the movie.  We saw it in the theater and thought is was ok, but not great, but then watched it again a couple times in the last few years and we all think it's much better than we thought that first time.  Plus it's set in Scotland, which is a plus for me.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> What level are you getting the characters to before welcoming MacIntosh??
> 
> I'm actually enjoying this event, probably because I really like the movie.  We saw it in the theater and thought is was ok, but not great, but then watched it again a couple times in the last few years and we all think it's much better than we thought that first time.  Plus it's set in Scotland, which is a plus for me.


The mom and dad (I guess that's who the are supposed to be?) need to both be at 4.


----------



## Arundal

All three of mine are 4 with Elinor ready for 5. Not sure if leveling them more in next two days or just getting other two ready for 5 and leveling other characters. Now that I have finished the large number of frozen side quests. Wow.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> All three of mine are 4 with Elinor ready for 5. Not sure if leveling them more in next two days or just getting other two ready for 5 and leveling other characters. Now that I have finished the large number of frozen side quests. Wow.



Same for me and I’m also questioning what to do for leveling. Thinking and hoping I’m almost done with the Frozen side quest. 

Is it me, or do aspects of this event feel different? Obviously the basic structure for all events are basically the same but something feels off? Things like EC feeling shorter than usual on the events first day. Seemed like the first attraction was available a day or two earlier than usual and might have cost less? On a positive it feels easier and quicker to collect items, with less conflicts, lower times and rarity but characters EC costs seem higher than usual. The thing I’m noticing the most is the Tartans, the Item you collect with the Wisps, seem stingier than usual. Right now, with all 3 characters at level 4 I’m down to 6 and each character requires 40 to level to 5. Right now, at best I’m able to 8, 9 if I wake up in the middle of the night. So that means only 40-45 tartans a day.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Same for me and I’m also questioning what to do for leveling. Thinking and hoping I’m almost done with the Frozen side quest.
> 
> Is it me, or do aspects of this event feel different? Obviously the basic structure for all events are basically the same but something feels off? Things like EC feeling shorter than usual on the events first day. Seemed like the first attraction was available a day or two earlier than usual and might have cost less? On a positive it feels easier and quicker to collect items, with less conflicts, lower times and rarity but characters EC costs seem higher than usual. The thing I’m noticing the most is the Tartans, the Item you collect with the Wisps, seem stingier than usual. Right now, with all 3 characters at level 4 I’m down to 6 and each character requires 40 to level to 5. Right now, at best I’m able to 8, 9 if I wake up in the middle of the night. So that means only 40-45 tartans a day.


Agree I am working on collecting what I can as I expect Macintosh to require most of what I can collect. I think this event so far has been fair, I have to work for items but not freak out trying to get everything. Just the right speed with Christmas almost here.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> The mom and dad (I guess that's who the are supposed to be?) need to both be at 4.



Thank you for the info - it really helps.  I have the Queen at 5 and Lord MacGuffin at 4.  The King is on the page with the Queen - I think he's a gem character.  I'm struggling to keep up with the common tokens.  I get busy (not sure how since I'm home all the time now) and distracted and just forget to play.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Thank you for the info - it really helps.  I have the Queen at 5 and Lord MacGuffin at 4.  The King is on the page with the Queen - I think he's a gem character.  I'm struggling to keep up with the common tokens.  I get busy (not sure how since I'm home all the time now) and distracted and just forget to play.



Same here! In a weird way it’s easier to get distracted at home sometimes.

That’s why I end up setting a 2 hour timer most of the *day/night*. I know many say that they refuse to let a timer control them and I get that, but it helps me. Actually think I play considerably less with one because I don’t need to think about the game until the timer acts as a gentle reminder that those much needed and annoying common tokens are ready. I can then just get right in and out of the game, if I’m not I in the middle of something else. If I don’t set a timer I usually log in once or twice before things are ready. Or worse they had 5 minutes left, I forget about it for an hour and then get annoyed that I forgot. 

EDIT: I do not set alarms when I’m sleeping. When I said *day/night, *I meant to say day/evening. I to value my sleep more than a stupid game.


----------



## tasmith1993

They must have adjusted the legendary chest chances of getting better items. I picked up 3 characters I didn’t have during Star Wars event, then my free frozen chest was a costume. I decided to gamble and buy one chest in hopes of getting my one missing character and managed to get the cute little lizard.
I am stuck on the frozen side quests since I haven’t upgraded my ice rink to level one. I typically upgrade the first thing I am able to just to make the bubbles go away. I need 5 more of the common enchantment pieces and I’ll be able to finish those up.
EC doesn’t seem to be a problem for me at the minute but that can always change. I haven’t leveled my characters as much as some so that could be why.


----------



## Arundal

tasmith1993 said:


> They must have adjusted the legendary chest chances of getting better items. I picked up 3 characters I didn’t have during Star Wars event, then my free frozen chest was a costume. I decided to gamble and buy one chest in hopes of getting my one missing character and managed to get the cute little lizard.
> I am stuck on the frozen side quests since I haven’t upgraded my ice rink to level one. I typically upgrade the first thing I am able to just to make the bubbles go away. I need 5 more of the common enchantment pieces and I’ll be able to finish those up.
> EC doesn’t seem to be a problem for me at the minute but that can always change. I haven’t leveled my characters as much as some so that could be why.


I was surprised they made you upgrade the Ice Rink, but I had enough tokens to do that.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I was surprised they made you upgrade the Ice Rink, but I had enough tokens to do that.


They made us do it so that we'll never use the ice rink enchantment again.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Same here! In a weird way it’s easier to get distracted at home sometimes.
> 
> That’s why I end up setting a 2 hour timer most of the day/night. I know many say that they refuse to let a timer control them and I get that, but it helps me. Actually think I play considerably less with one because I don’t need to think about the game until the timer acts as a gentle reminder that those much needed and annoying common tokens are ready. I can then just get right in and out of the game, if I’m not I in the middle of something else. If I don’t set a timer I usually log in once or twice before things are ready. Or worse they had 5 minutes left, I forget about it for an hour and then get annoyed that I forgot.



I value my sleep far more than this game - there is no way I will set an alarm to wake up all night.  Even if I do wake, I don't play since the screen light makes it much harder to fall back asleep.  I find it hard enough to get a good night's sleep, though, so it makes me value it all the more.



Arundal said:


> I was surprised they made you upgrade the Ice Rink, but I had enough tokens to do that.



I had to upgrade, too.  It was a pain since I had characters in there and had to wait for them to vacate the rink, but it's done.  I stopped upgrading things unless I need to, though, and I guess that means I had to pay the price for not upgrading.


----------



## DisTXMom

I’m finding this event a bit boring and think it’s because of the characters.  The 2 other lairds are not really major characters in the movie.  Would have preferred Merida’s brothers, the witch, Mom as a bear. even Merida’s horse.  I’m glad the event isn’t hard so far because we are busy with the holidays even though we are home.  Don’t get me wrong, I’ll be excited to get Merida


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I value my sleep far more than this game - there is no way I will set an alarm to wake up all night.  Even if I do wake, I don't play since the screen light makes it much harder to fall back asleep.  I find it hard enough to get a good night's sleep, though, so it makes me value it all the more.



Sorry, I should have worded that better. I meant most of the day/evening. I also value my sleep and haven’t set a night time alarm for this, or any game, in years. As far as waking up in the middle of the night, the only time I ever play this game, or look  at any device is the rare occasion my dog asks to go outside. Luckily that’s only once or twice a month.


----------



## supernova

I was hoping I might have been more into this event but half way through and I truly don't care.  Never saw the film, don't know a single one of the characters.  That said, I'm still going to keep playing along as time permits, but with Christmas this week, suddenly this pointless update is taking a back seat to life.  As it should be.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I was hoping I might have been more into this event but half way through and I truly don't care.  Never saw the film, don't know a single one of the characters.  That said, I'm still going to keep playing along as time permits, but with Christmas this week, suddenly this pointless update is taking a back seat to life.  As it should be.


I am playing a lot more casually even though I know the characters and have seen the film. After my husband’s emergency surgery only three months ago and the general character of 2020, family to the fore front.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Disappointed getting Fergus actually makes the game more difficult, since it creates a token conflict on MacIntosh ears, and he’s useless at lvl 1. Of course, if you pay real money, they give you the tokens to level him. Wild coincidence. /s


----------



## mmmears

If you haven't watched it, why not give it a shot?  It's more Disney-feeling than Pixar, really, and it's like a classic princess story except the princess has much more agency than the ones from the past (so more like Moana).  Great music, beautiful scenery, and Emma Thompson as the Queen.  The brothers are funny, so I wonder if they are saving them for some later challenge.



mikegood2 said:


> Sorry, I should have worded that better. I meant most of the day/evening. I also value my sleep and haven’t set a night time alarm for this, or any game, in years. As far as waking up in the middle of the night, the only time I ever play this game, or look  at any device is the rare occasion my dog asks to go outside. Luckily that’s only once or twice a month.



Oh, that sounds much better.  During the day I can understand, but not at night.  



JamesGarvey said:


> Disappointed getting Fergus actually makes the game more difficult, since it creates a token conflict on MacIntosh ears, and he’s useless at lvl 1. Of course, if you pay real money, they give you the tokens to level him. Wild coincidence. /s



Same.  Actually I think they were giving tokens for MacIntosh, not Fergus, who is totally useless in this game (but I really like his character and wanted him in my park).  This is really annoying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmmears said:


> Same.  Actually I think they were giving tokens for MacIntosh, not Fergus, who is totally useless in this game (but I really like his character and wanted him in my park).  This is really annoying.



Yeah, the bundle gave you tokens for McIntosh so even if you spent real money Fergus wouldn't help right away.

Finally got the last ear hat I needed to level him up so he is finally helping in getting McIntosh - so Merry Christmas to me 

And Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!


----------



## tasmith1993

Merry Christmas everyone! I got Trusty in my Xmas chest which also gave me 16 gems for finishing that collection.
I am happy to get a character. I’ve stopped buying the gem characters since they’re all 500 now, so maybe eventually I will complete the collection


----------



## pangyal

Merry Christmas! I got Slinky Dog Dash out of the chest...was hoping for a character but I can’t complain


----------



## karly05

Merry Christmas! I got Maximus from the chest! He is a character I like, and he got me 25 gems for completing the Tangled set. I was surprised to see he has no ear hats, and his only tokens are the common one and the Red Apple. He's doing his side quest and is ready to go to Level 2.

My sister got Davy Jones - he's the one I needed, to get the fabric to make the coat to dress Jack Sparrow to do the Side Quest to get Jack off my Quest pylon. Ah, well...

Oh, I'm doing decently on welcoming MacIntosh: 12 ears and 14 flags.


----------



## Arundal

I got Louie out of the chest which completed that group and gave me 16 gems as well.


----------



## mikegood2

I got Scrooge McDuck, who’s probably the character I didn’t have that I wanted the most. Also might be the most fitting characters to get for Christmas.


----------



## mikegood2

Only issue it creates for me now is with the event I’m up to 71/75 characters in the park.

Screwed up my collecting for Lord Macintosh a bit yesterday so still need 4 of his hats.

The Mandalorian characters are progressing nicely. Mando’s done and other than the Child everyone else is at level 9. Collected my final items for Gord and he will be leveled after the event ends. As far at TNBC characters go, I’m just gonna pretend they don’t exist and will eventually finish them.


----------



## BeenToDisney5Times

I got Louie out of the chest as well. However, I am just starting my Jungle Book (only other character I have from Jungle Book is Mowgli and Mowgli is only Lvl 2 for me), so it will be a while before I get the Jungle Book collection completed. After the holidays I want to work on completing more sets and getting more characters since I have a handful I still need to get, lol


----------



## anya.sparrow

Merry Christmas!  I got Kronk out of the chest and 20 gems for completing the ENG set.  Can't complain.


----------



## DisTXMom

I got Trusty.  He’s a solid character and I’m still working on the Lady & the Tramp storyline, so am happy with him.


----------



## Onceler

I received 250 gems. I have all of the characters so it was expected.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I got Scrooge, which was nice and finished that collection (so 20 gems bonus too) ... Only downside is I have too many characters out already so can't use him yet, but still, I will take it 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mmmears

I got Slinky Dog Dash.  I can't really complain, but I really would have preferred a character.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Was hoping for Scrooge since he’s the most expensive premium I don’t have, got Kronk which I’m ok with as he finishes off Emperor’s New Groove for the completion bonus and makes the long trudge of leveling Yzma her final 2 levels slightly less painful.


----------



## Onceler

Lord Macintosh has a 1 hour task after being welcomed. Then a bunch of things happen at the same time:

- Queen Elinor has to be sent to do something but you need to have her at level 5 first.

- The Ruins of the Kingdom need to be built but Lord Macintosh needs to be at level 2 for that. 

- There's a snowgie task where you need to collect 3 wood carving tools and 2 witch's potions so you can then send a character to get rid of faerie assassins.


----------



## supernova

Wow, these fairy things are really holding up my progress.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Wow, these fairy things are really holding up my progress.



And this event really seemed to be going so smoothly, other than the first day, until now. My play has been on and off this week, so Lord Macintosh took me longer than usual, but still was in good shape until the fairies. My drop rates for the potion bottle have been atrocious! I’m around 0 for my last 3 collects (0/11?) for a rare items and at 100% ecstatic. Currently only 1/12 fairies, so really hope it picks up.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> And this event really seemed to be going so smoothly, other than the first day, until now. My play has been on and off this week, so Lord Macintosh took me longer than usual, but still was in good shape until the fairies. My drop rates for the potion bottle have been atrocious! I’m around 0 for my last 3 collects (0/11?) for a rare items and at 100% ecstatic. Currently only 1/12 fairies, so really hope it picks up.


Having the same low drop rate on potion bottles but at least at 6/12 fairies, but very low drop rate suddenly today.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Having the opposite result as I just time walled at Welcome Merida so its 4 days of farming EC for me.


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> Having the opposite result as I just time walled at Welcome Merida so its 4 days of farming EC for me.



Glad to hear it’s 4 more days before Merida, so it looks like I’m still in good shape. How are you planning on leveling your Brave characters before then?

Since my last post, they've been dropping fairly regularly. Up to 6/12 but my biggest problem tonight is the stupid respawning clock has slowing me down. Have to wait 2 1/2 hours before I can get more fairies. If it weren’t for the timers I think I’d finish them tonight, but It looks like I’ll have to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## JamesGarvey

Right now my levels are

Elinor - 6
Fergus - 3
MacDuffin - 5
MacIntosh - 4
Dingwall - 5

I wasn’t really planning to go much higher, maybe move MacIntosh to 5 as well. But with having so much time before the event progresses, I might keep bumping Dingwall & Fergus up if the opportunity arises, just because the EC for leveling premiums during events is so low (Dingwall from 5 to 6 would be just 250EC, compared to regular event characters costing 800 for the same level), assuming I think I can max out their tokens out to avoid potential conflicts with Merida.

Part of why there as high as they are is having nothing else to do as I wait for the wood carvings to respawn.


----------



## supernova

Finally finished the fairy thing, now it's 20 more pointless rounds of the festival.  Have a feeling we'll be in for one more round of the fairies at some point...


----------



## PrincessP

I have enough tokens to get my last faery assassin, but I am trying to max out my stockpile of potion bottles before collecting the last one. Might need to collect them again, and drop rates were horrid. 

Queen ready for lvl 6
King lvl 3
Dingwall lvl 3
Macintosh lvl 4
McGuffin lvl 6

Got 250 gems on Christmas...was hoping for Forky, the only character (other than HM bride) that I don’t have. But pleased with a bump in gem supply. 

Star Wars - anyone else notice the bldg enchantment drop offerings  completely changed after the Mandalorian event?  I had enough tokens to enchant...used them to increase odds for “the child” tokens. Then after the event, buildings have to be lvl 4 or 5 enchantment to get those same tokens. Moral of the story (that we all knew anyway):  never pay actual money for those enchantment tokens during an event b/c they won’t be worth it long term. 

Watching Brave on Disney+ since I never saw it. Enjoying it. 

Other characters:  Still leveling Yzma, trying to finish Gord, & making good progress on Mandalorian - All are at lvl 9 other than baby yoda.


----------



## mikegood2

How long has King Fergus been available? I seem to have completely missed that he was until today. Also, does he help in collecting much? I can easily afford the gem cost, but he would drop me to 500 gems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> How long has King Fergus been available? I seem to have completely missed that he was until today. Also, does he help in collecting much? I can easily afford the gem cost, but he would drop me to 500 gems.



I think he will be more of a help for the "battles" and things like that.  He wasn't much of a help in getting McIntosh as he needed to be at level 2 before he was able to get any of his items


----------



## JamesGarvey

I got pretty lucky with Fergus tokens so him having a 2hr task for both MacIntosh tokens sped up the process


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am not far into the fairy thing at all.  And these banner tokens look too much alike (I'm talking to you interns).


----------



## mmmears

I don't get the fairy thing - and I have seen the movie multiple times.  The whisps, on the other hand, make sense.

I'm at the time wall for Merida.  Not sure how high to level up my characters though.  Any advice?

Elinor - 5
Dingwall - 3
MacGuffin - 5
Fergus - 3
MacIntosh - 4


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> How long has King Fergus been available? I seem to have completely missed that he was until today. Also, does he help in collecting much? I can easily afford the gem cost, but he would drop me to 500 gems.


Gems are in the game to spend, yes?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Gems are in the game to spend, yes?



I ended up getting him figuring he‘d help with the current 20 battles and likely repeat of the battles and instantly regretted the decision.Most of the characters who collect for him are also doing 2 hour quests for the battles, so I leveling him is gonna take longer. Still, I think getting him is probably the right choice?

I still don’t know how I missed that the King was available for gems a coupled days ago though? I’m not sure if I’ve ever done that before. My guess is with the holiday and logging In every couple of hours, but do it as quickly as possible, I just wasn’t paying attention?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I still don’t know how I missed that the King was available for gems a coupled days ago though? I’m not sure if I’ve ever done that before. My guess is with the holiday and logging In every couple of hours, but do it as quickly as possible, I just wasn’t paying attention?


He became available the same thatvrhe last non-gem character unlocked.


----------



## mikegood2

Do people do side quests just to get them over with, or do you just ignore them and focus on collecting items?

For the most part, I ignore them unless they collect an item, especially since they’re is an event so items are in there anyways. Currently have 1 Brave and 3 Mandalorian side quests.


----------



## supernova

Just got the prompt to welcome Merida.  Still three days to go.  Whole lotta downtime...


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Do people do side quests just to get them over with, or do you just ignore them and focus on collecting items?
> 
> For the most part, I ignore them unless they collect an item, especially since they’re is an event so items are in there anyways. Currently have 1 Brave and 3 Mandalorian side quests.


I knock them out as long as I'm not trying to welcome anyone.   I don't have any pending quests and I'm doing just fine on the collecting front.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Do people do side quests just to get them over with, or do you just ignore them and focus on collecting items?
> 
> For the most part, I ignore them unless they collect an item, especially since they’re is an event so items are in there anyways. Currently have 1 Brave and 3 Mandalorian side quests.


I do them just to get rid of them.  That banner on the side of my screen annoys me.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Do people do side quests just to get them over with, or do you just ignore them and focus on collecting items?
> 
> For the most part, I ignore them unless they collect an item, especially since they’re is an event so items are in there anyways. Currently have 1 Brave and 3 Mandalorian side quests.



I do them to get rid of them.


----------



## PrincessP

mikegood2 said:


> How long has King Fergus been available? I seem to have completely missed that he was until today. Also, does he help in collecting much? I can easily afford the gem cost, but he would drop me to 500 gems.



According to reddit, he is helpful in getting Merida once he’s at lvl 5 (duo task with Queen Elinor at lvl 5). 

And I send them for side quests just to get rid of them.



mmmears said:


> I don't get the fairy thing - and I have seen the movie multiple times.  The whisps, on the other hand, make sense.
> 
> I'm at the time wall for Merida.  Not sure how high to level up my characters though.  Any advice?
> 
> Elinor - 5
> Dingwall - 3
> MacGuffin - 5
> Fergus - 3
> MacIntosh - 4



According to reddit, helps with Merida at levels...
Elinor lvl  5 + King lvl 5
Dingwall lvl 5 + MacGuffin lvl 5
MacIntosh solo task - lvl 3

According to reddit, helps with comfy costume...
Merida - lvl 2 with Premium ring of stones attraction
Merida -lvl 3
MacIntosh -lvl 4 with a Premium Ring of Stones attraction
None of the other Brave characters help?!
You need Frozen characters & Woody


----------



## TheMaxRebo

My drop rate for the potion bottle for attacking those "fairy" things as been attrocious. I have been maxed out on the other item since yesterday but have none of the potion bottles and gone 0 for my last 8 tries for them 

Only have 6 of the 12 fairies so far meanwhile got all the other tasks I can done and Merida showed up already.  Sounds like I have some time before she is available but just seems pretty low odds for them to be "rare" chance


----------



## Arundal

TheMaxRebo said:


> My drop rate for the potion bottle for attacking those "fairy" things as been attrocious. I have been maxed out on the other item since yesterday but have none of the potion bottles and gone 0 for my last 8 tries for them
> 
> Only have 6 of the 12 fairies so far meanwhile got all the other tasks I can done and Merida showed up already.  Sounds like I have some time before she is available but just seems pretty low odds for them to be "rare" chance


I had the same issue with Potions when I was 6/12, but after a day or so they started dropping again. Good luck.


----------



## Peachkins

I also have 6/12 potions, the drops have been awful. What also doesn't help is that I'm missing most of the Frozen characters from the first event which I completely missed, so I only have Hamm and the Sergeant collecting them.


----------



## SunDial

I have to laugh at the extent that a hacker went to during the latest good trophy event.
Almost 6 hours in and person in the lead has 28,651.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessP said:


> According to reddit, he is helpful in getting Merida once he’s at lvl 5 (duo task with Queen Elinor at lvl 5).
> 
> And I send them for side quests just to get rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> According to reddit, helps with Merida at levels...
> Elinor lvl  5 + King lvl 5
> Dingwall lvl 5 + MacGuffin lvl 5
> MacIntosh solo task - lvl 3
> 
> According to reddit, helps with comfy costume...
> Merida - lvl 2 with Premium ring of stones attraction
> Merida -lvl 3
> MacIntosh -lvl 4 with a Premium Ring of Stones attraction
> None of the other Brave characters help?!
> You need Frozen characters & Woody



Thank you so much for this!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

finally able to get that last fairy thing so I can start the next battle ... that took way too long.


----------



## supernova

Still waiting for Merida's timewall to be up.  In other news, these past three days of waiting on her have allowed me to level up a lot of my Mandalorian characters.  No idea where I am with this dumb trophy thing and I don't care... I'm way over trying to win those pointless trophies from every event.  Quick check of everyone's status while this event has me bored to tears:

Queen - 5
King - 4
MacGuffin - 5
Macintosh - 4
Dingwall - 4

Lock - 9
Shock - 7

Madalorian - 10 (done)
Yoda Kid - 8
Kuill - 9
Cara - 9
Apollo Creed - 9


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Still waiting for Merida's timewall to be up.  In other news, these past three days of waiting on her have allowed me to level up a lot of my Mandalorian characters.  No idea where I am with this dumb trophy thing and I don't care... I'm way over trying to win those pointless trophies from every event.  Quick check of everyone's status while this event has me bored to tears:
> 
> Queen - 5
> King - 4
> MacGuffin - 5
> Macintosh - 4
> Dingwall - 4
> 
> Lock - 9
> Shock - 7
> 
> Madalorian - 10 (done)
> Yoda Kid - 8
> Kuill - 9
> Cara - 9
> Apollo Creed - 9



When is the last time an event hasn’t  bored us to tears and is that a bad thing? I hope it stays this way and goes really smooth because I’m not looking for any challenges or a mad dash trying to finish it.

Even though I lost a few days on the King, his hat has been a real pain for me. They’re just not dropping.

Queen - 6
King - 2
MacGuffin - 5 (Ready for 6)
Macintosh - 4 (Ready for 5)
Dingwall - 5

Mando - DONE
The Child - 7
Kuiil - 9 (down to hats)
Cara Dune - 9 (down to hats)
Greef Karga - READY TO MAX

Lock - 8 (Ready for 9)
Shock - 7
Barrel - 8 (Ready for 9)

Gord - READY TO MAX
Scrooge  McDuck - 5


----------



## mara512

7 days and 1 token drop for Yzma.   Really


----------



## twentyco

mara512 said:


> 7 days and 1 token drop for Yzma.   Really



She was a nightmare.  I never thought I would finish either her or Gord, but finally got them done.  

Here are mine:

Queen -- 6
King -- 4
MacGuffin -- 6
Macintosh -- 5
Dingwall -- 5

Lock -- 9
Shock -- 8

Kuill -- 9
The Child -- 8


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, finally got rid of that last fairy thing yesterday (took like 3 days in total) and got the last battle done, so just waiting for Merida now.  I have every new character to level 5 except Macintosh who is level 4 ... hopefully that is enough


----------



## Peachkins

The fairy thing was ridiculous because of the potions for me. I had only two characters collecting them, but you'd think with them only being one hour tasks it wouldn't be a big deal. Now, I wasn't playing every hour, but it was close, especially the last day. Like pulling teeth trying to collect those stupid things. Took me until 6 pm last night. On my second-to-last set of battles now.


----------



## SunDial

Oh goody.   They now have the Merida package available.   All aboard!!! 

Not.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Oh goody.   They now have the Merida package available.   All aboard!!!


As long as it's not priced over $9.98, I'm in.  Otherwise...


----------



## Arundal

The jokes on us, I have not gotten even one token for Merida.


----------



## DCNC

Arundal said:


> The jokes on us, I have not gotten even one token for Merida.


Same here.
Does anyone know how long between brooms?


----------



## wnwardii

DCNC said:


> Does anyone know how long between brooms?


I think it is 6 brooms every 4 hours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy New Year's everyone!

Making steady progress on Merida - 8 bows and 6 ear hats so far


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy New Year's everyone!
> 
> Making steady progress on Merida - 8 bows and 6 ear hats so far



Nice job! It’s the opposite for me with 5 bows and 1 ear hats so far. What makes it worse is I chose correctly and ended up with that ear hat when right she became available.

Also not helping that my King was only level 3, so he can’t help collect Meridas ear hats yet. Since bows shouldn’t be as tough to get I’m focusing on collecting for the King items instead. Got him to level 4 and hope to get him to 5 sometime this weekend.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Nice job! It’s the opposite for me with 5 bows and 1 ear hats so far. What makes it worse is I chose correctly and ended up with that ear hat when right she became available.
> 
> Also not helping that my King was only level 3, so he can’t help collect Meridas ear hats yet. Since bows shouldn’t be as tough to get I’m focusing on collecting for the King items instead. Got him to level 4 and hope to get him to 5 sometime this weekend.


My King is also at 3 ready for 4, but did not level to avoid conflicts and I sit at 5 Bows and 3 hats. But I will get there.


----------



## mara512

Happy New Year!

I have 7 bows and 6 ear hats which I am pretty happy with so I opted to not worry about getting the King to 5 right now.   He is at 4 but I have 0 ear hats for him.   If Merida tokens stop dropping I may switch my strategy.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> My King is also at 3 ready for 4, but did not level to avoid conflicts and I sit at 5 Bows and 3 hats. But I will get there.



Well luckily they don’t conflict, per se, but at the moment I’ve just decided to focus on 2 characters collecting items for the king at the experience of using those two characters collecting bows for Merida. When I get another one or two of her hats to drop, I’ll go back to focusing on her bows.

The annoying thing is once again the game adds a coin character to the game but does something that makes them less useful. In this case the 3 rare ear hat jobs (4/8/8) also collect his uncommon Sporran. I really hate when they do that, but I guess it’s better than tNBC characters that hardly collect anything.



mara512 said:


> I have 7 bows and 6 ear hats which I am pretty happy with so I opted to not worry about getting the King to 5 right now.   He is at 4 but I have 0 ear hats for him.   If Merida tokens stop dropping I may switch my strategy.



Sounds like a good plan for you right now. Strangely, we have the same strategy but they’re just completely the opposite if that makes sense.  Once my drop rates for Merida hats get better, I’ll focus on her bows. Figure I have some breathing room since in 50% of the way done with her bows and only 10% on her hats.


----------



## pangyal

Happy new year all! I broke down and purchased the Merida bundle after getting 0 ear hat drops for her all day with four characters and attractions collecting for her and reading that there is another 12-round slog after welcoming her...it’s a little ridiculous, actually, because I feel like they’re saying that we can either get just Merida for free or Merida and her comfy outfit at a cost...ugh.


----------



## tasmith1993

I just started trying to welcome Merida. I got 1 bow and 1 hat just from picking the right tasks before I unlocked her. My King/dingwall are also not to level 5 so I’m only at 2 tasks collecting for each. We will see what I can get. Don’t care about the costume at all but I’d like to get Merida at least.


----------



## mikegood2

pangyal said:


> Happy new year all! I broke down and purchased the Merida bundle after getting 0 ear hat drops for her all day with four characters and attractions collecting for her and reading that there is another 12-round slog after welcoming her...it’s a little ridiculous, actually, because I feel like they’re saying that we can either get just Merida for free or Merida and her comfy outfit at a cost...ugh.



I refuse to give GameLoft any money, but there definitely is something freeing about having a character right away and not have to go thru all the hoops to get them. I just wish there was more skill and strategy involved with events, but it’s almost completely about getting lucky, or unlucky with drop rates. Just look at the variation in players drop rates in the last few posts. I’m at the point as long as I get the final character, I don’t care about finishing events. That said, can’t tell you the last time I haven’t finished one? 



tasmith1993 said:


> I just started trying to welcome Merida. I got 1 bow and 1 hat just from picking the right tasks before I unlocked her. My King/dingwall are also not to level 5 so I’m only at 2 tasks collecting for each. We will see what I can get. Don’t care about the costume at all but I’d like to get Merida at least.



On a positive note you still have over 5 days to collect and depending on your gem supply you can always buy her with them if you fall short. I also don’t care about the costumes. I Gave up on them a long time ago when the developers did to.


----------



## karly05

I started on Merida when she became available and have 9/10 ears and 4/10 bows, so feel pretty good about getting her. Don't care about the costume or completing the event. I don't spend real $ here. I did not get Dingwall or Fergus, but I did spend gems on the Ring of Stones attraction and enchant it so it can get either of her tokens.

Also, my Christmas Chest present Maximus has leveled up fast! He's almost ready to go to Level 9!


----------



## Eeyore daily

pangyal said:


> Happy new year all! I broke down and purchased the Merida bundle after getting 0 ear hat drops for her all day with four characters and attractions collecting for her and reading that there is another 12-round slog after welcoming her...it’s a little ridiculous, actually, because I feel like they’re saying that we can either get just Merida for free or Merida and her comfy outfit at a cost...ugh.


I might do that as well because after two days I'm only at 1/10 for both tokens. It's ridiculous that only one Brave character collects for her.


----------



## wnwardii

Eeyore daily said:


> It's ridiculous that only one Brave character collects for her.


Non Brave characters can collect Merida tokens.  Hamm and Woody plus Mickey Mouse and Goofy have joint tasks, respectively, to get Merida's Bow.  Then Bunny can collect Merida's Ears Hat.  Granted there is not a lot of non Brave characters collecting for Merida, but there are a few.  

As a PP posted indicated, I agree that if you want both Merida and the comfy costume, you may have to spend money or possibly lots of gems for missing tokens.


----------



## Eeyore daily

wnwardii said:


> Non Brave characters can collect Merida tokens.  Hamm and Woody plus Mickey Mouse and Goofy have joint tasks, respectively, to get Merida's Bow.  Then Bunny can collect Merida's Ears Hat.  Granted there is not a lot of non Brave characters collecting for Merida, but there are a few.
> 
> As a PP posted indicated, I agree that if you want both Merida and the comfy costume, you may have to spend money or possibly lots of gems for missing tokens.


I know.  My point is it's ridiculous that unless you have her dad and whatever lord purchased with gems and leveled up you only have one related character working on her.  Her mother and the other stupid lord aren't useful in this case which for the event is ridiculous in my opinion


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Well luckily they don’t conflict, per se, but at the moment I’ve just decided to focus on 2 characters collecting items for the king at the experience of using those two characters collecting bows for Merida. When I get another one or two of her hats to drop, I’ll go back to focusing on her bows.
> 
> The annoying thing is once again the game adds a coin character to the game but does something that makes them less useful. In this case the 3 rare ear hat jobs (4/8/8) also collect his uncommon Sporran. I really hate when they do that, but I guess it’s better than tNBC characters that hardly collect anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan for you right now. Strangely, we have the same strategy but they’re just completely the opposite if that makes sense.  Once my drop rates for Merida hats get better, I’ll focus on her bows. Figure I have some breathing room since in 50% of the way done with her bows and only 10% on her hats.


Makes sense.   With 5 days left I don’t think we need to worry yet.  Either way I won’t be dropping any cash for Merida.


----------



## SunDial

I only have 1 more ear to get to welcome


----------



## twentyco

I have welcomed her.  She then has a one hour quest, and a quest to defeat another 12 of those stupid fairy things opens at the same time (but oddly they are now called enchanted carvings).  Once Merida finishes her 1 hour quest, another one opens up for which she must be level 2.  No sign of the costume yet, but of course it is going to take forever to get through the 12 fairy things.


----------



## mikegood2

twentyco said:


> I have welcomed her.  She then has a one hour quest, and a quest to defeat another 12 of those stupid fairy things opens at the same time (but oddly they are now called enchanted carvings).  Once Merida finishes her 1 hour quest, another one opens up for which she must be level 2.  No sign of the costume yet, but of course it is going to take forever to get through the 12 fairy things.



Congrats!

Still really struggled with my drop rates. Currently have 7 bows and 2 hats. Still trying to work on leveling the King in hopes that he will start helping with hats tomorrow. I just broke down and spent gems on the Ring of Stone and currently enhancing it. It’s far more useful than the gem characters that seem to be less and less useful and in some cases slow things down.

Right now I’m thinking this might be the last event actively participate in? Feel like my attention to them have really dropped and just feel like a chore or something to do out of habit. Case in point, me not realizing the King was available or that Ring of Stone give both her items. Also feels like there is less and less strategy involved with events and everything falls on drop rates which we have no real control over. Really a  system for events.


----------



## pangyal

The drop rates for me for this event have been appallingly poor. And, after dropping $ on Merida, I feel vindicated because I have not collected a single ear hat for her in 24 hours with all of my characters (and the enchanted ring of stones) making the attempts.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I found the drop rates for the potions (for the fairy battle thing) and Merida's Bows really poor.  Of course the drop rates of the latest of the main storyline (added owl, Pocahontas characters, Yzma, et al) have been horrendous, so they seem to be using that algorithm far and wide.  And it is pretty frustrating.


----------



## mmmears

I have Merida, but now I'm stuck on those stupid 3-part collection things.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, I was down to 1 ear hat for Merida and then went 0 for the next two rounds of collecting, so decided to use gems for the last ear hat (was 30 gems)  just to get her and move on to the next steps - didn't want to keep going through the "0 for" collecting

Did her 1 hour task and now need to get her to level 2 and surprise, I am struggling to get ear hats for her (need 2 of the bows and the ear hats, have both bows, no ear hats).  But at least then could start on the enchanted carvings thing, which I have 4 done out of 12 - again, the potion bottle drops have been poor, but is what it is.


----------



## HumblePie

I'm still only at 4 Merida ears. This is brutal!


----------



## mikegood2

HumblePie said:


> I'm still only at 4 Merida ears. This is brutal!



Same here! Finished collecting her bows last night and I was only using 1 character(s) to collect them. Used the other 2 characters that could collecting the Kings Hat instead. Currently at 7/10 hats need to level him to 5. So on a positive note I‘ll be able to go 0/4 instead of 0/3 soon.  

Luckily, I couldn’t care less about her comfy costume, because I have no chance at that. Think I’ll focus on leveling my characters instead, once I welcome Merida.

Think this will be the first event that I won’t finish. It’s not due to lack of trying, but ridiculous drop rates.


----------



## mara512

Welcomed Merida working on the 12 Carvings.  I have a feeling this is going to take a while.


----------



## Arundal

I Welcomed Merida this morning now trying to collect tokens to get her to level 2 and the 12 Carvings, sitting at 3/12, but drops slow and with the added 4 hours to wait on their respawn. I stocked up on them last time to help figuring we would have to fight them again.


----------



## 2010_Bride

HumblePie said:


> I'm still only at 4 Merida ears. This is brutal!



Don’t worry, you’re not alone. My fifth hat just dropped (almost 24 hours after the last hat dropped). The drop rates are very poor for me this time around. I don’t care about the comfy costume, so I refuse to spend real money or gems on the missing hats. I still have a few days, so as long as I get her, I won’t care if I don’t officially finish the event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hat drops continue to be bad after I bought the last to welcome Merida - gone "0 for" the last 3 rounds of collecting, still on 0/2 hats. Had the 2 bows for a while.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Welcomed Merida working on the 12 Carvings.  I have a feeling this is going to take a while.


Same.  Can this event be over now please??


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hat drops continue to be bad after I bought the last to welcome Merida - gone "0 for" the last 3 rounds of collecting, still on 0/2 hats. Had the 2 bows for a while.


And she needs to be at 2 to do the second task, which I presume will open the pointless comfy costume.


----------



## twentyco

supernova said:


> And she needs to be at 2 to do the second task, which I presume will open the pointless comfy costume.



Not until you finish the even more pointless defeat the 12 fairy things that are no longer fairies task.  I am over this event.


----------



## mmmears

I finally got all those fairy things, only to discover that Merida has a 12 hour task to do (so no comfy costume options at this point).


----------



## anya.sparrow

Amazingly enough, I welcomed Merida last night.  Working on the fairy things all day today.


----------



## beavismom

Still slogging through this event, even with all the premiums.  I need one more set of ears for Merida, so hopefully I will get to welcome her tonight or tomorrow morning.  I don't really care about the comfy costume, but will play to the end I guess.  I try to be fair, but I think they made a lot of mistakes with this event.


----------



## Onceler

After the 12 fairy collection thing, Merida and Queen Elinor have a 12 hour joint task. Queen Elinor needs to be at level 6. Merida is fine at level 2.


----------



## supernova

twentyco said:


> Not until you finish the even more pointless defeat the 12 fairy things that are no longer fairies task.  I am over this event.


Yeah, I figured as much once I completed her second task.  Three more carvings and I'm done with that, then it's on to the joint task and then the costume that I'll never need or use.  Guess it's almost time to put back out the giant dressing room again.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> After the 12 fairy collection thing, Merida and Queen Elinor have a 12 hour joint task. Queen Elinor needs to be at level 6. Merida is fine at level 2.


A half a day?  Geez, they really are hoping that people plop down cash for the costume, huh?


----------



## SunDial

supernova said:


> A half a day?  Geez, they really are hoping that people plop down cash for the costume, huh?



Now what else would you want to do with the cash and gift cards received from Christmas?


----------



## Onceler

Comfy Costume:

You can begin collecting after the joint 12 hour task.

10 glitched fabric (common): 6 hour Princess Anna task (she needs to be in her travel costume), 8 hour Fire Spirit task, 8 hour Princess Dressing Room

10 Comfy Merida Fabric (legendary): 2 hour Merida task, 6 hour Lord Macintosh task, 12 hour Honeymaren and Ryder task, 12 hour Woody task, 4 hour Merida task (she needs to be level 3), 4 hour Ring of Stones (at second enchantment)

The odd thing is that Merida has a 2 hour task for which she can be level 2, yet also has a 4 hour task that requires level 3.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Onceler said:


> Comfy Costume:
> 
> You can begin collecting after the joint 12 hour task.
> 
> 10 glitched fabric (common): 6 hour Princess Anna task (she needs to be in her travel costume), 8 hour Fire Spirit task, 8 hour Princess Dressing Room
> 
> 10 Comfy Merida Fabric (legendary): 2 hour Merida task, 6 hour Lord Macintosh task, 12 hour Honeymaren and Ryder task, 12 hour Woody task, 4 hour Merida task (she needs to be level 3), 4 hour Ring of Stones (at second enchantment)
> 
> *The odd thing is that Merida has a 2 hour task for which she can be level 2, yet also has a 4 hour task that requires level 3.*



Is the 4hr one a higher probability of drop?  Otherwise that is really weird


----------



## Peachkins

I'm so glad I don't care about that costume. There's no way. I'm still collecting for Merida herself- four ear hats away. I had all the bows two days ago.


----------



## mmmears

I have one fabric for the costume after playing all morning.  I have all the glitchy fabric (probably left over from when I didn't get someone else's costume a while ago).  If I don't get all of the fabric I'm not going to be very distressed, but the whole comfy costume idea is making me dislike all of the princess events.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is the 4hr one a higher probability of drop?  Otherwise that is really weird



That would make sense if that would be the case, but I’d be shocked if they’d be “smart enough” to think about doing that. There are 2 or 3 Mandalorian characters that have the same item jobs but different times. I think some of them only appear if you have some of the premium characters? While I know for a fact drop rates are the exact same, somethings I choose the 6 hour job instead of the 4 hour when I go to bed Just in case.   



Peachkins said:


> I'm so glad I don't care about that costume. There's no way. I'm still collecting for Merida herself- four ear hats away. I had all the bows two days ago.



As annoying as the drop rates have been they can improve. After going a few days only getting 4 hats, I got 6 in my final 3 collects last night and welcomed her right before bed. Of course I also got my final hat to level the King to 5 at the same time.

So far my potion bottle drops for enhanced carvings have been AWFUL? Only have had 1 drop so far and I’m guessing I’ve tried 8 or 10 times?


----------



## HumblePie

I still only have 5 Merida hats. I seem to get one a day. Really annoying! At this point I'm resigned to the fact that I'm going to have to use up some gems to buy what I need... planning to wait until the very end of the event and earn as many hats as I can before then.


----------



## mmmears

The shorter Merida task for fabric requires the special attraction.  I think that's why there are 2 options?


----------



## twentyco

I have been working on the fabric since first thing this morning, and have zero of the special fabric currently (and two of the glitched fabric).  For fun, I looked at what it would cost to buy what is needed with gems, and it was 906.  For a costume.  Absolutely nuts.


----------



## Onceler

mmmears said:


> The shorter Merida task for fabric requires the special attraction.  I think that's why there are 2 options?



That makes sense. She does go to the Ring of Stones for her 2 hour task.


----------



## mara512

I can’t seem to get the bottles to drop at all.  Ughhh 

are we done yet!


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Same.  Can this event be over now please??


We can only hope!!


----------



## Arundal

I finished the fairy things or whatever they are and Elinor and Merida are on their 12 quest so I won’t be collecting fabric until tonight.


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> Now what else would you want to do with the cash and gift cards received from Christmas?


Instead of Amazon or Disney, maybe I should just start asking for Gameloft gift cards.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I finished the fairy things or whatever they are and Elinor and Merida are on their 12 quest so I won’t be collecting fabric until tonight.


Gonna be a long, slow grind for us all.  Only two characters and the dressing room can collect for the glitched fabric (1 @ 6hrs and 2 @ 8hrs), and four characters plus one attraction (which needs to be at 2 while we don't even have enough tokens to get it to 1) for the comfy fabric.  For some reason, Merida has two tasks for fabric, and I'm guessing the 2hr task doesn't drop as often as the 4hr one does.  Plus, two of the drops are possible every 12 hours.  They really aren't making this game fun any longer, are they?  Here's hoping that this semester's crop of interns is better.

On the plus side, my dressing room is at the 5th enchantment, so I've got a shot at 2 fabric every 8 hours instead of just 1.


----------



## DisTXMom

What is the benefit of the comfy outfits? I generally don’t do well enough to get them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

supernova said:


> Gonna be a long, slow grind for us all.  Only two characters and the dressing room can collect for the glitched fabric (1 @ 6hrs and 2 @ 8hrs), and four characters plus one attraction (which needs to be at 2 while we don't even have enough tokens to get it to 1) for the comfy fabric.  For some reason, Merida has two tasks for fabric, and I'm guessing the 2hr task doesn't drop as often as the 4hr one does.  Plus, two of the drops are possible every 12 hours.  They really aren't making this game fun any longer, are they?  Here's hoping that this semester's crop of interns is better.
> 
> On the plus side, my dressing room is at the 5th enchantment, so I've got a shot at 2 fabric every 8 hours instead of just 1.



I think the 2hr tasks requires you having the premium attraction, the 4hr one does not.  So if you have that attraction (the rings of stone or whatever) then no need to ever use the 4hr one

The fact 2 of the 4 tasks are 12 hour ones is a bit rediculous for a time event - especially with things being "legendary" chance to drop


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisTXMom said:


> What is the benefit of the comfy outfits? I generally don’t do well enough to get them.



not too much, just that you can send them to the dressing room and see like up to 8 characters visible in one attraction and then you can take a screen shot and send to gameloft I think

Occassionally one of the tapper events or other minievents will require the princess in the comfy outfit (I recall ones needed Pocahantas in her comfy outfit to get gold token or something - of course that is the one comfy outfit I don't have)


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Gonna be a long, slow grind for us all.  Only two characters and the dressing room can collect for the glitched fabric (1 @ 6hrs and 2 @ 8hrs), and four characters plus one attraction (which needs to be at 2 while we don't even have enough tokens to get it to 1) for the comfy fabric.  For some reason, Merida has two tasks for fabric, and I'm guessing the 2hr task doesn't drop as often as the 4hr one does.  Plus, two of the drops are possible every 12 hours.  They really aren't making this game fun any longer, are they?  Here's hoping that this semester's crop of interns is better.
> 
> On the plus side, my dressing room is at the 5th enchantment, so I've got a shot at 2 fabric every 8 hours instead of just 1.


Mulan is the only comfy custom I don’t have and my dressing room is at 4th enchantment still short 4 tokens of going to 5th. I have been enchanting stuff to just stop seeing the markers over them flashing.


----------



## Peachkins

I've hit the part where I need to take care of the 12 things, and I've decided I don't care anymore. It took me most of a week to do them the first time, and that was with playing way more often than I normally do. I have all the characters I wanted, so I'm happy to stop here.


----------



## mmmears

For fun I looked to see what the comfy costume would cost.  I have 5 of her fabric pieces, so basically half, and all of the glitched ones (leftovers from another failed attempt last year I think) and it's still almost 500 gems.  No thanks!   

As for the Merida's 2 tasks, I explained them last night.  I do think the 2 hour one must be somewhat successful or I wouldn't have as many pieces as I do.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> I've hit the part where I need to take care of the 12 things, and I've decided I don't care anymore. It took me most of a week to do them the first time, and that was with playing way more often than I normally do. I have all the characters I wanted, so I'm happy to stop here.



Im currently at 7/12 but the stupid re-spawning of the carvings is slowing me down. I’m torn on the I don’t care anymore aspect. I definitely don’t care about the costume but I think this will be the first event I don’t finish and that parts kinda bugging me. If I took a few days off playing (I didn’t) than I’d be fine with it, but the fact that terrible drop rates, something I have NO control over, really annoys me.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Im currently at 7/12 but the stupid re-spawning of the carvings is slowing me down. I’m torn on the I don’t care anymore aspect. I definitely don’t care about the costume but I think this will be the first event I don’t finish and that parts kinda bugging me. If I took a few days off playing (I didn’t) than I’d be fine with it, but the fact that terrible drop rates, something I have NO control over, really annoys me.



I had terrible drop rates on the last event, so I feel for you.  It was just so upsetting to play and not get the items.    I hope your drop rate improves before this thing is over.


----------



## Quellman

Still slogging at 7 of 12 enchanted wood things. No way I am going to get a comfy costume. Pretty sad really. THis event was murder. The mechanics were terribly thought out. And I had all the extras except the float.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Still slogging at 7 of 12 enchanted wood things. No way I am going to get a comfy costume. Pretty sad really. THis event was murder. The mechanics were terribly thought out. And I had all the extras except the float.



Looks like we’re at the exact same spot. Don’t think I should have a problem finishing them today, but the re-spawning issue might not let me?

Also have everything including the float. Didn’t get the king for a few days or the building the first day though. Agree that it’s the mechanics that are really messed up. EC isn’t an issue, like previous events, I have well over 60K right now. Drop rates are the problem and I’ve done everything I can to improve them constantly being ecstatic and at 99% most of the time.


----------



## Onceler

24 hours into collecting the Comfy Merida Fabric and I'm at 2 out of 10. At this rate I should have enough fabric in only 4 more days. I did, however, somehow manage to reach the 2nd enchantment on the Ring of Stones and it's now ready to start dropping the fabric. So maybe it will only take 3.5 days to collect the remaining fabrics.

Those of you who haven't reached the comfy costume collection stage are not missing a single thing.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> 24 hours into collecting the Comfy Merida Fabric and I'm at 2 out of 10. At this rate I should have enough fabric in only 4 more days. I did, however, somehow manage to reach the 2nd enchantment on the Ring of Stones and it's now ready to start dropping the fabric. So maybe it will only take 3.5 days to collect the remaining fabrics.
> 
> Those of you who haven't reached the comfy costume collection stage are not missing a single thing.


All of which you're hoping to pull off in two days.


----------



## Onceler

supernova said:


> All of which you're hoping to pull off in two days.



Yeah, there is that annoying little detail.

In the GameLoft forums, quite a few people are complaining about how non-existent the drop rate is for the fabric.


----------



## mikegood2

Onceler said:


> In the GameLoft forums, quite a few people are complaining about how non-existent the drop rate is for the fabric.



I really hate those people who go on a forum and just complain, how pathetic.  On a serious note I’m trying to figure out if drop rates in general have been worse this event, or if it’s just been worse than usual for me? If fabric falls into that category, that’s makes 3 or 4 items this event with drop rates lower than they should be.


----------



## mikegood2

Actually thinking about item rarely I don’t think they’ve ever said what drop % each one should average, have they? Not that it matters since they play very fast and loose with them anyways.

Out of curiosity in general what rough numbers would you put in each rarity? Mine opinion varies, but today this is what I think drop rates should be:

Common - 90% +
Uncommon - 75% +
Rare - 40-49%
Epic - 20-25%
Legendary - 10-15%


----------



## Arundal

Well, I just started to work on collecting her comfy outfit with less than 2 days left so it’s not going to happen.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Well, I just started to work on collecting her comfy outfit with less than 2 days left so it’s not going to happen.



Does the comfy costume start after you finish collecting the 12 items of is there some 12 hour quest after it that opens it up? The re-spawns for them are killing me!!! Currently at 11/12 and will soon have enough for 12 but stuck waiting 6 hours or spending 24 gems, which I would never do. 3 at a time and then 6 hours wait for more is ridiculous.


----------



## pangyal

mikegood2 said:


> Does the comfy costume start after you finish collecting the 12 items of is there some 12 hour quest after it that opens it up? The re-spawns for them are killing me!!! Currently at 11/12 and will soon have enough for 12 but stuck waiting 6 hours or spending 24 gems, which I would never do. 3 at a time and then 6 hours wait for more is ridiculous.


There is a task with Merida and Elinor that requires Elinor to be at level 6 and is a 12-hour task.

The drop rates for this event would be almost amusing if they weren’t so frustrating! I’ve never had such a poor drop rate for days on end with multiple items.


----------



## beavismom

Merida and Elinor are on their 12 hr task and will finish in the middle of the night, so I don't have any shot at the comfy costume.  Not a big deal for me though.  I am just going to focus on leveling the characters and gaining event currency for the gem conversion.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> I really hate those people who go on a forum and just complain, how pathetic.  On a serious note I’m trying to figure out if drop rates in general have been worse this event, or if it’s just been worse than usual for me? If fabric falls into that category, that’s makes 3 or 4 items this event with drop rates lower than they should be.


I feel like each event the drops get more nonexistent and this event is certainly confirmation.  I think they are trying to get us to drop cash in the game.


----------



## Renarr

I was able to start collecting for the comfy on Monday night, and have 4 comfy fabrics so far.  Only 4 glitched fabrics so far, too, but that was to be expected, as I only have the Princess Dressing Room collecting for that.  I'm fortunate that I'm maxed out on Wi-Fi tokens at the moment.

Over on one of the ******* servers, they figured out that it was 80 gems for each missing Legendary fabric, 10 gems for each missing Glitched Fabric, and 4 gems for skipping the timer.  I am a bit of a completionist (to the extent that I can as a player who doesn't spend a ton on the game), so if I have the gems for it, I'll pick it up.

One other note for those of you going for the comfy and also have Ring of Stones:  They were saying that cost-wise, the Legendary fabrics should be about half-price if you have ecstatic happiness by gemming Merida's Ring of Stones task compared to actually gemming the Comfy Costume task itself.  The catch is that gemming the task isn't a guarantee, so it might be better than half price, might be worse...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So been working on the comfy outfit since Monday evening and have 2 of her fabrics so far, so yeah, not great

Just think for a timed event, where there is a turned wally to start on the last character, having all the drops be legendary and for 50% of the character drops to be 12 hour tasks is a bit much


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like we’re at the exact same spot. Don’t think I should have a problem finishing them today, but the re-spawning issue might not let me?


Finally sent them on the 12 hour task this morning - because of the respawn rates for those stupid wood carvings. 


mikegood2 said:


> I really hate those people who go on a forum and just complain, how pathetic.  On a serious note I’m trying to figure out if drop rates in general have been worse this event, or if it’s just been worse than usual for me? If fabric falls into that category, that’s makes 3 or 4 items this event with drop rates lower than they should be.


I am having flashbacks to the First Frozen event. I couldn't complete because Elsa's tokens just couldn't drop. As a result, I'm still missing Hans to this day. Which has proved to be a mistake. He seems to pop up rather frequently in terms of usefulness related to other event character groups.  I guess it was finally my time to get crap drops. It was mainly Merida ear hats for me. I gemmed the last one because I figured with the completion and welcome bonus it wasn't that big of a deal, and I still had hopes for Comfy costume back then.  Now - with a day let. Should have kept the gems as completion is not anywhere near close to occurring.


----------



## supernova

Woke up to be able to clear all of the comfy fabric drops, including the two 12-hour tasks.  Not a single piece.  Yeah, that's normal.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Finally sent them on the 12 hour task this morning - because of the respawn rates for those stupid wood carvings.
> 
> I am having flashbacks to the First Frozen event. I couldn't complete because Elsa's tokens just couldn't drop. As a result, I'm still missing Hans to this day. Which has proved to be a mistake. He seems to pop up rather frequently in terms of usefulness related to other event character groups.  I guess it was finally my time to get crap drops. It was mainly Merida ear hats for me. I gemmed the last one because I figured with the completion and welcome bonus it wasn't that big of a deal, and I still had hopes for Comfy costume back then.  Now - with a day let. Should have kept the gems as completion is not anywhere near close to occurring.


No regrets.  Fake gems aren't worth the tears


----------



## rr333

Waiting on the last fabric to drop... I'll probably still be waiting when the event ends tomorrow.


----------



## Wdw1015

I think the most frustrating thing for me is he fact that I sat for 4 days waiting for Merida to open up, doing absolutely nothing. So now here I am having bought both extra characters and STILL 3 ear hats away. They just will not drop for me so I’ll be rushing trying to get them to make up for having to sit earlier in the game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Woke up with 2 fabrics, now at 4.  I just don't see how many people are completing this


----------



## mikegood2

Finished the 12 hour quest at lunch so collecting fabric now. I know most of you consider me overly positive and optimistic, but if I set a few timers tonight I think I’ve got a real good chance of getting them all!   Does help that I didn’t get the last (?) comply costume so I have 15/10 Glitz fabric.


----------



## mmmears

I've been trying to get fabric for days, and I'm still missing some.  I got lucky with the Merida drops but seem to have hit a wall now.  I can't imagine people who had trouble getting Merida have much of a chance.  The game isn't fun when there's no hope.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

well, after over 2 days of collecting for fabric I am up to 7 of Merida's fabric ... running out of time.  I do have enough gems for 2 of them, so really just need 1 more.  

Really shouldn't be this hard though.  If my memory is correct I haven't gotten a single drop from either of the 12 hour tasks, so that was a waste.


----------



## supernova

Another morning of collecting all four checks... another morning of zero fabric.  Have had 4 for two days now.  Don't really care about the comfy costumes as they have proven useless, but the drops have been a tad bit ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Arundal

I also got no Merida fabric and need five. They comfy would be nice but not spending gems on a useless outfit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

got to 8 of the fabric and decided was close enough and used gems to get the outfit.  As an FYI, no time delay you get it right away and then I got the graphic that this finishes the event - though she does have a task / side quest with the new outfit


----------



## Arundal

I still need five and not going to extend the 400 gems to finish for the outfit. Rather save for a new character.


----------



## Arundal

Well, I had over 80,000 EC points and got 40 gems at end of event and of course no comfy outfit.


----------



## Quellman

Oh look, you need premium attractions to help gather tokens for some of the characters (slinky and monsters inc).  Also, what is the orangutan doing collecting tokens as well?  I can tell you, to slow down leveling of these characters, because once again there is NO END GAME. We will never defeat the curse on the kingdom.


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Oh look, you need premium attractions to help gather tokens for some of the characters (slinky and monsters inc).  Also, what is the orangutan doing collecting tokens as well?  I can tell you, to slow down leveling of these characters, because once again there is NO END GAME. We will never defeat the curse on the kingdom.



And things like 16 hour jobs now. As far as defeating the curse goes if a game is really good, there shouldn't be one. Problem is this game isn‘t a really good game. I woulda been happy with a “you defeated the curse FOR NOW” message at some point though,

As far as END GAME goes, I guess that’s up to each individual? For me, I think it’s finish the Child, Scrooge MB, those awful NBC characters and the Brave characters. After that I think it would take a Star Wars or Marvel characters being introduced that will make me actively participate in an event again? Then again I usually say the same thing after events,


----------



## beavismom

As I expected, nowhere near getting the comfy outfit despite having the float, premium characters, and premium attraction.  I did recover 30 gems with event currency, so I guess that's something.  Overall not a fan of this event, or the direction Gameloft seems to be taking.  The recent demise of Farmville reminds me that it's ok to walk away from a game when it isn't fun anymore, so hopefully Gameloft will take heed of the negative comments that are being made on Reddit, etc.


----------



## wnwardii

beavismom said:


> The recent demise of Farmville reminds me that it's ok to walk away from a game when it isn't fun anymore, so hopefully Gameloft will take heed of the negative comments that are being made on Reddit, etc.


I actually had left Farmville several years ago.  It got to the point that they were adding new themed farms about once a month or so and it just got to be a bit too much trying to do all of the various themes.  So I just finally said bye to it.  That was a difficult choice since I had invested so much time in the game.  But I just couldn't deal with how much time I was spending each day just going through all of the various themes.  Zynga has cancelled other games as well.  One of my favorite was the Castleville one.  There was an App version that also connected with a browser based one.  That was fun and I had a group of great people I played with.  

The way that Disney's Magic Kingdom gets advertised at times, I don't see this going away anytime soon.  Unless people get so fed up and just start quitting.  While all of the events and tower challenges are wash, rinse, repeat (for the most part), this is one of the few games I still play on my phone that I don't have to invest a lot of time with.  Even when I do bring the game up, I can get in/out usually fairly quickly.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Oh look, you need premium attractions to help gather tokens for some of the characters (slinky and monsters inc).  Also, what is the orangutan doing collecting tokens as well?  I can tell you, to slow down leveling of these characters, because once again there is NO END GAME. We will never defeat the curse on the kingdom.


I did notice that the number of characters available to collect tokens has greatly diminished now that the event is over.  And too much emphasis on enchanting the Brave attractions for which we have so few Brave tokens.  This is just getting way the f*ck out of hand now with the ridiculous artificially slowing down of players' progress.  And as this is the first film they've added that I knew none of the characters (outside of at least knowing the lead character's name, at least), I am in no hurry to level any of them off anyway.


----------



## pangyal

Take it as if a Disney bus driver was telling you this, but the rumour I hear is that the next event might be Ratatouille...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pangyal said:


> Take it as if a Disney bus driver was telling you this, but the rumour I hear is that the next event might be Ratatouille...



would make sense - rumors of the ride opening in EPCOT (relatively) soon so would be tie in


----------



## beavismom

wnwardii said:


> I actually had left Farmville several years ago.  It got to the point that they were adding new themed farms about once a month or so and it just got to be a bit too much trying to do all of the various themes.  So I just finally said bye to it.  That was a difficult choice since I had invested so much time in the game.  But I just couldn't deal with how much time I was spending each day just going through all of the various themes.  Zynga has cancelled other games as well.  One of my favorite was the Castleville one.  There was an App version that also connected with a browser based one.  That was fun and I had a group of great people I played with.
> 
> The way that Disney's Magic Kingdom gets advertised at times, I don't see this going away anytime soon.  Unless people get so fed up and just start quitting.  While all of the events and tower challenges are wash, rinse, repeat (for the most part), this is one of the few games I still play on my phone that I don't have to invest a lot of time with.  Even when I do bring the game up, I can get in/out usually fairly quickly.



I left Farmville years ago as well because Zynga made in more of a job than a fun game to play.  DMK is tilting in that direction again.  There are always going to be people who are unhappy with events, especially those who want to remain FTP, but when you have a paying base that is also unhappy you risk losing your game which is part of what happened with Farmville.


----------



## Quellman

Character Update:
8 of 18 are ready for leveling.
2 of 18 are almost done collecting for ever. 


Queen - Ready for 7 
King - Collecting for 6
Merida - Collecting for 4 without being comfy about it
Large Lord - Leveling to 6
Skinny Lord - Ready for 5 
Short Lord - Ready for 6 

Skunk - Collecting for 8 

Pacha - has been ready for 10 for like a month, but he's collecting for Yzma
Yzma - collecting for 10 

Red NBC kid - collecting for 9 
Witch NBC kid - collecting for 8 
Last NBC kid - collecting for 10 

Gord - need 12 and 20 to finally shove all those characters back into storage. 


Mando - Ready for 10 
Grogo - Collecting for 8 
Old guy - ready for 9 
Strong lady - ready for 9 
Greef- ready for 10


----------



## wnwardii

Character Update:

Queen - Ready for 7
Merida - Collecting for 5
King - Collecting for 6
MacGuffin - Ready for 6
Macintosh - Ready for 6
Dingwall - Collecting for 7

Lock - Collecting for 9
Shock - Collecting for 8
NBC characters are just taking forever

Grogu (The Child) - Collecting for 8
Kuill - Collecting for 9
Cara Dune - Collecting for 9

Finally finished Gord and the Emperor's New Groove characters.  They were brutal to collect for as well.


----------



## supernova

Might as well check my characters too:

Queen - ready for 7
Merida - ready for 5
King - ready for 6
MacGuffin - 6
Macintosh - 5
Dingwall - 6

Lock - 9
Shock - 8

Child - ready for 9
Kuiil - ready for 10
Cara - ready for 10
Apollo Creed - moving to 10 now


----------



## mikegood2

Quellman said:


> Character Update:



Still waiting for your update!

Sorry, but how am I supposed to read one of your posts if all of it’s not in red?


----------



## mikegood2

Might as well post mine.

Going to be max out characters for the next 3 days.

Queen - 7
Merida - 4
King - 5
MacGuffin - 6
Macintosh - 6
Dingwall - 6

The Child - 9
Kuiil - READY TO MAX
Cara Dune - READY TO MAX
Greef Karga - READY TO MAX

Lock - 8 (Ready for 9)
Shock - 7
Barrel - 9

Scrooge  McDuck - 8


----------



## twentyco

Here are mine:

Queen 7
Merida 5
King Fergus 5
MacGuffin 7
MacIntosh 6
Dingwall 6

Shock 8
The Child 8


----------



## Arundal

Here Are Mine:

Queen - 7
Merida - 4
King - 5
MacGuffin - 6
MacIntosh - 5
Dingwall - 6

King Louie - 6

Shock - 5

Gord - 8

The Child - 7
Kuill - 8
Cara dune -9
Greef Karga - 9


----------



## mmmears

I left Farmville many years ago (I think 8 maybe?) right about the time they started adding in new themed farms.  It just started taking too much time and became a chore rather than something fun.  This game is definitely headed in the same direction.

I might as well share my stats, too, so here goes:

Queen - 6
Merida - 4
King - 5
MacGuffin - 7
MacIntosh - 5
Dingwall - 7

Yzma - 9 (need one more ear hat to send her away and it's been days without a drop)

Shock - 7

The Child 8


----------



## mara512

Update time 

Queen - 7 ready need common token
Merida - 4
King - 5
MacGuffin - 6 ready need common token
Macintosh - 4 ready need common token
Dingwall - 5 ready need common token

The Child - 7
Kuiil - 9

Ringmaster - 6

Lock -8
Shock - 7
Barrel - 9


----------



## Renarr

Okay, I'll update:

*Brave:*
Elinor: 8
Merida: 4 (got the comfy)
Fergus: 6
MacGuffin: 6 (ready except for commons)
Macintosh: 4 (ready except for commons)
Dingwall: 6 (ready except for commons)

*Mandolorian:*
All of these characters are ready to level except Cara Dune; I'm leveling these characters one at a time to hoard magic.
Mando: 8
The Child: 5
Kuiil: 7
Cara Dune: 6
Greef Karga: 8

*Main Storyline Progress:*

Peter Pan Storyline: 20 tokens from welcoming Wendy.
Pirates Storyline: 27 tokens from welcoming Tia Dalma, Barbossa at 4
Jungle Book Storyline: 1 token and about 210K magic from welcoming Shere Khan
Lady and the Tramp Storyline:  Tramp at 5, Tony at 3 (ready for 4), 27 tokens from welcoming Joe, Trusty at 3 (ready for 4, got him in the Red Ribbon Chest)


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yzma - 9 (need one more ear hat to send her away and it's been days without a drop)


It has been forever since I've had to worry about Yzma.  Are her tokens available through Merlin?


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Okay, I'll update:
> *Main Storyline Progress:*
> 
> Jungle Book Storyline: ... nd about *210K* magic from welcoming Shere Khan


Holy crap... how much are they asking for Shere Khan??


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Holy crap... how much are they asking for Shere Khan??



Didn't he cost 1,000,000 when they first added him? Think they lowered that to  it somewhere between 750K - 900K when they rebalanced the game later on?

If I remember correctly his also took *FOREVER* to welcome.
Think you had to send characters on  a few dozen battles to defeat him and his item requirements were ridiculous.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> It has been forever since I've had to worry about Yzma.  Are her tokens available through Merlin?



Nope.  That's what made it so annoying.  She's on her way to 10 now, but days and days with no drops was just Gameloft twisting the knife.


----------



## beavismom

Here's my list:

Queen Elinor - 6
Merida - 3
King Fergus - 4
Lord MacGuffin - 6
Lord Macintosh - 6
Lord Dingwall - 6

Yzma - 9

Lock - 8
Shock - 7
Barrel - 8

Gord - 8

The Child - 6
Kuiil - 8
Cara Dune - 9
Greef Karga - 9

I hope to have at least 5 or 6 of these finished off before the next event, but I'm not playing too often right now so we will see what happens.   I am missing about 10 characters and the less expensive chest bundles have been tempting, but I promised myself not to buy those since the odds are not in my favor.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> I am missing about 10 characters and the less expensive chest bundles have been tempting, but I promised myself not to buy those since the odds are not in my favor.


Which characters are you still missing?


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> Holy crap... how much are they asking for Shere Khan??



He's 820,529 now to welcome.  I should get there later today, although Wendy's tokens are now close enough that I think I'll wait.


----------



## Arundal

Sometimes you can get lucky when you buy chests, I took the chance to get Flounder, he was the one character from that group I was missing and I got him on the last of six chests. All other five chest were for Merlin.


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> Which characters are you still missing?



I am missing these guys - 

Scrooge (Ducktales)
Hans (Frozen)
Ed (Lion King)
Rajah (Alladin)
Queen of Hearts (Alice)
Happy (Snow White)
Fred (Big Hero 6)
Ariel (The Little Mermaid)
Moana (Moana)
The Bride (Haunted Mansion)

Hopefully we will get some more free chests, or I will risk gems if/when I get them built back up over 500 again.  I just can't bring myself to risk real money when even a 20% chance to get one of them really means an 80% chance I won't.  Clearly, I am not much of a gambler.


----------



## McCoy

I currently have five wishes for Celia Mae because she is the only character currently in my park who can grant wishes, and of course I started her on a 12-hour task for whatever token, which of course got maxed out after I sent her out, and she has like eight hours left. So, have to add however many other characters back into the park for no reason other than for them to be available to grant wishes. Such a dumb change.


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> I currently have five wishes for Celia Mae because she is the only character currently in my park who can grant wishes, and of course I started her on a 12-hour task for whatever token, which of course got maxed out after I sent her out, and she has like eight hours left. So, have to add however many other characters back into the park for no reason other than for them to be available to grant wishes. Such a dumb change.



I started taking Minnie and Pluto out into the park to be there to fulfill wishes, but lately they don't get any at all. Just those 12 hour characters.  I'm starting to really have some strong complaints about the gameplay.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I started taking Minnie and Pluto out into the park to be there to fulfill wishes, but lately they don't get any at all. Just those 12 hour characters.  I'm starting to really have some strong complaints about the gameplay.


Other than ticking off players, I’m really trying to understand there reasoning to mess with happiness months ago? I mean if they offered some gem or cash (real) alternative, that woulda sucked but probably make sense from there standpoint. Anyways, I just buy the happiness shield every other night and happiness hasn’t been a problem. Sucks that I have to do that , but it’s a great use of 685 elixir, not having to worry about it anymore.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Other than ticking off players, I’m really trying to understand there reasoning to mess with happiness months ago? I mean if they offered some gem or cash (real) alternative, that woulda sucked but probably make sense from there standpoint. Anyways, I just buy the happiness shield every other night and happiness hasn’t been a problem. Sucks that I have to do that , but it’s a great use of 685 elixir, not having to worry about it anymore.



I've been doing the same for at least a year, but I still try to keep the happiness up during the off days.  I think it's something they are doing to slow people down and to annoy us all.  Just a hunch.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I've been doing the same for at least a year, but I still try to keep the happiness up during the off days.  I think it's something they are doing to slow people down and to annoy us all.  Just a hunch.



Just a little tip incase you haven’t noticed it. While the safeguard is *technically 24 hours*, it doesn’t get removed until you logged in *after* *24 hours*. So I make sure I buy it as late as possible before I go to bed and make sure I don’t log in after that 24h period the next night. That way it does‘t start depleting until I log in the next hour making it closer to a 1 day 8 hour shield. Doing this usually gives me enough smiles to click throughout the next day to make it all the way to bedtime. Hence buying it every other day. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Just a little tip incase you haven’t noticed it. While the safeguard is *technically 24 hours*, it doesn’t get removed until you logged in *after* *24 hours*. So I make sure I buy it as late as possible before I go to bed and make sure I don’t log in after that 24h period the next night. That way it does‘t start depleting until I log in the next hour making it closer to a 1 day 8 hour shield. Doing this usually gives me enough smiles to click throughout the next day to make it all the way to bedtime. Hence buying it every other day. Hope that makes sense.



Yes, I have noticed and I definitely try to do this.  Otherwise I really can't keep my park happy until the next night.  I'm annoyed that adding characters isn't helping right now though.


----------



## Onceler

I'm surprised that it only took about 3 months to get her to level 10. Given the number of common tokens needed and the fact that the only sources for them were her, one of the haunted mansions, and an occasional chest drop, I thought it would take quite a bit longer. At least I no longer have to send her out on the same task over and over and over.

So now I have another maxed -- and useless -- character. But the completionist in me is satisfied.


----------



## mikegood2

Onceler said:


> View attachment 549754
> I'm surprised that it only took about 3 months to get her to level 10. Given the number of common tokens needed and the fact that the only sources for them were her, one of the haunted mansions, and an occasional chest drop, I thought it would take quite a bit longer. At least I no longer have to send her out on the same task over and over and over.
> 
> So now I have another maxed -- and useless -- character. But the completionist in me is satisfied.



Yeah, I agree she went much quicker than I expected! Wish every character went that quick. I’m looking at you NBC characters! 

Same goes for Scrooge McDuck who I got on Christmas Day. Just leveled him to 9 last night and half of his banks are done for level 10.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Decided to do a full inventory of what’s left, any character not listed is maxed out. 

Brave:
Elinor - 8
Merida - 5
Fergus - 6
MacGuffin - 7
MacIntosh - 6
Dingwall - 7

Emperor:
Kuzco - ready to max
Pacha - ready to max
Kronk - 7
Yzma - 9

NBC:
Lock - ready to max
Shock - 9

Premium characters needed:
Scrooge
Forky
Capt Hook
Trusty
Ringmaster
Percy

Locked characters needed:
Syndrome
Oogie Boogie
Sven
Grumpy
The Bride

Attraction needed:
Barnstormer

Missing outfits:
Aurora comfy
Moana comfy
Mulan comfy
Mulan warrior
Winnie The Pooh bee
Elsa Snow Queen
Elastigirl
Chip lunar
Dale lunar
Donald HK lunar
Minnie Easter
Minnie HK lunar
Daisy HK lunar
Pluto Easter
Pluto HK lunar
Mickey Tuxedo


----------



## Peachkins

Um, how is anyone collecting the ear hats for King Fergus? I see no way to get them without enchanting a bunch of things several times. I didn't buy Dingwall.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Um, how is anyone collecting the ear hats for King Fergus? I see no way to get them without enchanting a bunch of things several times. I didn't buy Dingwall.


I've got Dingwall so he is helping me when he's not on other tasks.  Like you, I haven't enchanted anything, but then it's because I can't... I've only got 9 of the Brave tokens.  So right now it's pretty much King Louie working solo on the ears every six hours.


----------



## supernova

In other news, I finished off Yoda Kid this morning so now I'm down to my _Brave_ characters and Shock, who is just starting the collection towards 10.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> I've got Dingwall so he is helping me when he's not on other tasks.  Like you, I haven't enchanted anything, but then it's because I can't... I've only got 9 of the Brave tokens.  So right now it's pretty much King Louie working solo on the ears every six hours.



Thanks, wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy. I don't have King Louie either, so I have no way to earn Fergus's ear hats without enchanting Brave buildings multiple times. I'm assuming that will never happen at the rate those tokens are typically collected.


----------



## mikegood2

Peachkins said:


> Um, how is anyone collecting the ear hats for King Fergus? I see no way to get them without enchanting a bunch of things several times. I didn't buy Dingwall.



Honestly I hadn’t paid attention to who collected the Kings hat, but can see your point. Even with Fergus and King Louie it‘s gonna take a long time. Also realized I can enhance the castle to add a third and just started casting the enhancement right now.

If I were you, I’d send in a ticket to GameLoft and complain about it. Doubt it will do you any good, but if enough people complain they might add another option. They definitely should!



supernova said:


> I've got Dingwall so he is helping me when he's not on other tasks.  Like you, I haven't enchanted anything, but then it's because I can't... I've only got 9 of the Brave tokens.  So right now it's pretty much King Louie working solo on the ears every six hours.



You haven’t enhanced any of the buildings? I’m guessing you didn’t watch any of the videos for free event items then? I tried to watch the 3 they offered every day and it gave me enough tokens to level all the buildings up a level. Might want to keep that in mind next event.



supernova said:


> In other news, I finished off Yoda Kid this morning so now I'm down to my _Brave_ characters and Shock, who is just starting the collection towards 10.



Congrats! I’m just down to my level 9 Yoda kid for the Mandalorian. Also collecting my final items for Scrooge McDuck and he should be done this weekend. Still have all 3 of the NBC characters. 2 at level 9 and Shock has taken forever and is only at level 9. Not having that Oogie Boogie Spin really slows her down and just realized I coulda been collecting for her hat with Barrel if I had enhanced a building. That one pisses me off because I coulda sworn I enhanced that building month(s) ago. Only thing I can think is because they require the building to be empty to enhance it, I couldn’t do it when I tried leveling it last year? Seriously why do they have to be empty and why aren’t enhancements instant. Just proves the *entire purpose* of building enhancements is to slow us down!


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Honestly I hadn’t paid attention to who collected the Kings hat, but can see your point. Even with Fergus and King Louie it‘s gonna take a long time. Also realized I can enhance the castle to add a third and just started casting the enhancement right now.
> 
> If I were you, I’d send in a ticket to GameLoft and complain about it. Doubt it will do you any good, but if enough people complain they might add another option. They definitely should!
> 
> 
> 
> You haven’t enhanced any of the buildings? I’m guessing you didn’t watch any of the videos for free event items then? I tried to watch the 3 they offered every day and it gave me enough tokens to level all the buildings up a level. Might want to keep that in mind next event.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I’m just down to my level 9 Yoda kid for the Mandalorian. Also collecting my final items for Scrooge McDuck and he should be done this weekend. Still have all 3 of the NBC characters. 2 at level 9 and Shock has taken forever and is only at level 9. Not having that Oogie Boogie Spin really slows her down and just realized I coulda been collecting for her hat with Barrel if I had enhanced a building. That one pisses me off because I coulda sworn I enhanced that building month(s) ago. Only thing I can think is because they require the building to be empty to enhance it, I couldn’t do it when I tried leveling it last year? Seriously why do they have to be empty and why aren’t enhancements instant. Just proves the *entire purpose* of building enhancements is to slow us down!


Don't forget that her tokens are available through Merlin, if it ever comes down to needing two or three last tokens before moving to the next level.


----------



## mikegood2

After every event I always get reminded how *ANNOYING* it it is trying to collect enough of the primary common tokens to level characters. The game really needs to do something to make this process go quicker, the question is what could they do? Ideally they would offer multiple jobs that collect them and the number of commons you get would be equal to how many hours the job was. Let’s be honest though, they would never do that. Realistically I could see something like a 12 hour job that would give you the item and a random number of *bonus* tokens, say 6-9 of them? Something like that would be the perfect job to choose right before bed or heading off to work.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> After every event I always get reminded how *ANNOYING* it it is trying to collect enough of the primary common tokens to level characters. The game really needs to do something to make this process go quicker, the question is what could they do? Ideally they would offer multiple jobs that collect them and the number of commons you get would be equal to how many hours the job was. Let’s be honest though, they would never do that. Realistically I could see something like a 12 hour job that would give you the item and a random number of *bonus* tokens, say 6-9 of them? Something like that would be the perfect job to choose right before bed or heading off to work.


Or more simply, rather than build new things into the game, why not just give us more characters that can collect those tokens?  Easy enough fix.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Or more simply, rather than build new things into the game, why not just give us more characters that can collect those tokens?  Easy enough fix.



Believe me, I’d be all for that, but it’s something they would never do and most games wouldn’t. If anything, they would have like players like us to have quit playing a long time ago! Now if we were long time player who still pays money they’d want us to stick around.

The reason most game have all these events, new content, etc. is they want to attract new(er) players and milk all the money they can out of them. And once they stop spending money they have no problem if the quit playing and in many cases, would prefer it. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> After every event I always get reminded how *ANNOYING* it it is trying to collect enough of the primary common tokens to level characters. The game really needs to do something to make this process go quicker, the question is what could they do? Ideally they would offer multiple jobs that collect them and the number of commons you get would be equal to how many hours the job was. Let’s be honest though, they would never do that. Realistically I could see something like a 12 hour job that would give you the item and a random number of *bonus* tokens, say 6-9 of them? Something like that would be the perfect job to choose right before bed or heading off to work.



Something like that would make sense - similar to how some of the chests will give you 2 or 3 of a token, they must then already have the ability in the game to do that

I was thinking just take the same characters and let them have a 1 hour task that gets you one or a 4 hour task that will get you between 1 and 5  - so you are taking the chance you may get more

Or maybe make it a joint task or something to get the multiples?  But something that just makes it less of an annoying grind


----------



## tonga

I remember back when they increased the common token requirements to such high, tedious levels.  They said it was because it was going to be so much easier to get the tokens - seems they have forgotten to implement whatever they thought was going to accomplish that.


----------



## Peachkins

tonga said:


> I remember back when they increased the common token requirements to such high, tedious levels.  They said it was because it was going to be so much easier to get the tokens - seems they have forgotten to implement whatever they thought was going to accomplish that.



I guess only needing an hour to complete the task was the big help. Like everyone has time to check this game every hour.


----------



## Peachkins

TheMaxRebo said:


> Something like that would make sense - similar to how some of the chests will give you 2 or 3 of a token, they must then already have the ability in the game to do that
> 
> I was thinking just take the same characters and let them have a 1 hour task that gets you one or a 4 hour task that will get you between 1 and 5  - so you are taking the chance you may get more
> 
> Or maybe make it a joint task or something to get the multiples?  But something that just makes it less of an annoying grind



I would love something like this. I typically sign in four or five times a day at most, so having the option of four hour common token tasks with the possibility of getting multiple each time would be great.


----------



## JamesGarvey

App advertising rates are based on engagements. No app driven by ad revenue is going to make it so you log in fewer times.


----------



## mmmears

I only have Shock at Level 8 so I must be doing something wrong.  

The child is L9, so soon (I hope) my Star Wars characters can go back home where they belong.

As for Brave, it's going to take forever because it's so hard to get enough common tokens to level up my characters.


----------



## JamesGarvey

One less common token to clutter up chests with.


----------



## supernova

Then I remembered that finishing off Yoda Kid meant that I could clearcout that area, too.  One less additional area to have to worry about.


----------



## Quellman

2020 didn't see the inclusion of something that was removed from the game. I've been trying to sort back through old releases to find the dates, but this is what I was able to find.   
The social visiting another persons park feature was removed prior to June 2018. Then there was a promise I think in 2019 that they were working on it. And yet here we are. I'd be happy to offload some benches onto new players, poor merlins cauldron can't fit them all in at this point.


----------



## JamesGarvey

Quellman said:


> 2020 didn't see the inclusion of something that was removed from the game. I've been trying to sort back through old releases to find the dates, but this is what I was able to find.
> The social visiting another persons park feature was removed prior to June 2018. Then there was a promise I think in 2019 that they were working on it. And yet here we are. I'd be happy to offload some benches onto new players, poor merlins cauldron can't fit them all in at this point.



It was a nothing feature even when it existed. Being able to look at friends’ (you have to be linked through Facebook) parks was neat, but the only tangible impact was you could tap any under construction attraction of theirs for a small time decrease (I want to say it was 5 minutes) and collect magic from a few attractions.


----------



## Quellman

JamesGarvey said:


> It was a nothing feature even when it existed. Being able to look at friends’ (you have to be linked through Facebook) parks was neat, but the only tangible impact was you could tap any under construction attraction of theirs for a small time decrease (I want to say it was 5 minutes) and collect magic from a few attractions.


It also assumed I had friends who also wanted to play the game. The magic collection was all of like 20 magics per place to visit and it took forever to load. I just remember them saying a new social feature was coming. And like most things in relation to the game. Over promise and under perform.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

got a splash screen for a live stream this Friday - definitely looks like Ratatouille coming next


----------



## JamesGarvey




----------



## supernova

I do love events where the main characters are so small they can barely be seen in the game.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I do love events where the main characters are so small they can barely be seen in the game.



You lost me at “I do love events...”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

some info from the live stream:

- Free the birds from the vine cages tapper event, with both milestone and leaderboard awards - that is how you win the Ratatouille Adventure attraction
-


Images:

the 2 new rides and 2 new concession stands and gold trophy:


Only 3 characters:



And remy in the park so you can see his size:


and parade float:


----------



## Arundal

Someone needs to tell Natalie that her jokes are
not funny.


----------



## anya.sparrow

On one hand, I am glad that this will be new main storyline content.  On the other hand, I am not looking forward to the collection rates on these characters.  They have made the drop rates on the most recently added main storyline characters horrendous.


----------



## supernova

TheMaxRebo said:


> some info from the live stream:
> 
> Images:
> 
> And remy in the park so you can see his size:
> View attachment 551707


Neat!  Remy looks a lot like Mickey in that picture.


----------



## mara512

Am I going crazy or did more unopened land appear in the back corner of the game.


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Am I going crazy or did more unopened land appear in the back corner of the game.



Behind Big Thunder Mountain? If so, that was added in an update about a month ago. I have T opened it, even though I have enough Magic, because it’s too expensive.


----------



## wingweaver84

I really don't understand all the complaints on Facebook about "more land" and "remove the character limit". It's been explained _multiple times _why they put that in place and yet people still complain about it. They gave us storage to compensate. Also the complaints about chests that people _willingly _pay for and know that it's a tossup about what they'll receive.


----------



## mmmears

It's not a timed event? That makes me happy, although I know it will mean that I will be working for a year to get all the items.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Behind Big Thunder Mountain? If so, that was added in an update about a month ago. I have T opened it, even though I have enough Magic, because it’s too expensive.


Got anything else better to do with your useless dozens of millions of magic?


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Behind Big Thunder Mountain? If so, that was added in an update about a month ago. I have T opened it, even though I have enough Magic, because it’s too expensive.


No I opened that.   This is on the opposite corner along the back.  There is a pirate ship in the water.   I know the ship was always there but I didn’t think there was that much unopened land.


----------



## mmmears

The area attached to the pirate ship is not unlockable in my game.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Got anything else better to do with your useless dozens of millions of magic?



I could ask you the same question why you didn’t use yours, lol. Seriously though in no rush for it and it Weill still be there if I want it later.

Also while I can afford the land, I think you have almost twice as much Magic as I do? I’m at 27M Magic.


----------



## supernova

And with that, I am down to just my Brave characters.  The only thing Merlin is offering these days is a character scroll.  Time for this semester's crop of Gameloft interns to bring on some new content already...


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> And with that, I am down to just my Brave characters.  The only thing Merlin is offering these days is a character scroll.  Time for this semester's crop of Gameloft interns to bring on some new content already...


Awesome work. Yzma and flower are nearly done. Baby yoda is close. But it is the Nightmare kids that are killing me right now. Not having the premium earned attraction really slowed their progress down.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Awesome work. Yzma and flower are nearly done. Baby yoda is close. But it is the Nightmare kids that are killing me right now. Not having the premium earned attraction really slowed their progress down.


I don't have it either, but somehow managed to plug along.  Really glad to be able to return a bunch of characters, along with attractions which I no longer need.


----------



## mmmears

Quellman said:


> Awesome work. Yzma and flower are nearly done. Baby yoda is close. But it is the Nightmare kids that are killing me right now. Not having the premium earned attraction really slowed their progress down.



Still stuck with Shock here, and only at L8, so it's going to take "forever" to get rid of her.  I also don't have the premium attraction and it's definitely taking a long time to grind out those tokens.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And with that, I am down to just my Brave characters.  The only thing Merlin is offering these days is a character scroll.  Time for this semester's crop of Gameloft interns to bring on some new content already...



Congrats! I just finished Baby Yoda last night



Quellman said:


> Awesome work. Yzma and flower are nearly done. Baby yoda is close. But it is the Nightmare kids that are killing me right now. Not having the premium earned attraction really slowed their progress down.



Same here. I’m just down to Brave and the kids. Have Lock and Barrel at level 9 and Shock at 8.



mmmears said:


> Still stuck with Shock here, and only at L8, so it's going to take "forever" to get rid of her.  I also don't have the premium attraction and it's definitely taking a long time to grind out those tokens.



Same here! She’s been one of the toughest characters for me to ever level. Not having Oogie Boogie Spin definitely hurts and the  building enhancements also doesn’t help. Like I said last week, I though I had leveled one of the attractions that collectEd her items up months ago. Realized I didn’t because they had to be empty to level them up.


----------



## Arundal

The iPhone update is available. Remy is the first character you can start on, if you are that far along and/or buy the girl for 500 gems or they have a package with her and tokens for 9.99.

note: 50 of each token and 500,000 magic to welcome him with mostly longer time of 6 or 12 hours for the two main tokens and 2 hours for the common token. Plan on working for a long time.


----------



## McCoy

So, as of now, Remy's Ratatouille Adventure will only be available as a leaderboard award from a tapper event February 4-9.  So annoying when they do that. And just FYI a Striking Gold event starting this week, Thursday 1/28.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> So, as of now, Remy's Ratatouille Adventure will only be available as a leaderboard award from a tapper event February 4-9.  So annoying when they do that. And just FYI a Striking Gold event starting this week, Thursday 1/28.


Leaderboard or milestone?



Arundal said:


> The iPhone update is available. Remy is the first character you can start on, if you are that far along and/or buy the girl for 500 gems or they have a package with her and tokens for 9.99.


Asking for cash right out of the gate, huh??  Typical...

On a side note, I notice that the Bride is now dropping common tokens once again.  I guess it's to help us (eventually) get the Tower of Terror to Level 4.  Oh yeah, that'll be done by tomorrow, I'm sure.


----------



## Quellman

Arundal said:


> The iPhone update is available. Remy is the first character you can start on, if you are that far along and/or buy the girl for 500 gems or they have a package with her and tokens for 9.99.
> 
> note: 50 of each token and 500,000 magic to welcome him with mostly longer time of 6 or 12 hours for the two main tokens and 2 hours for the common token. Plan on working for a long time.


I'll say that at least it is a preview of what it will take to go from 9 to 10. The 2 hour common token is dang ridiculous. AND not many can collect it.  I did send randall out to collect haunted mansion tokens. I'll try enchanting Tower of Terror to level 4 to get ---- common tokens. Since I've had it in storage, I have a lot of leveling to get there.


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> So, as of now, Remy's Ratatouille Adventure will only be available as a leaderboard award from a tapper event February 4-9.  So annoying when they do that. And just FYI a Striking Gold event starting this week, Thursday 1/28.



If it’s only for leaderboard position I’m not gonna even try. That event will be a bloodbath. If  it’s a milestone than I‘ll definitely make sure I get it.




supernova said:


> Leaderboard or milestone?
> 
> 
> Asking for cash right out of the gate, huh??  Typical...
> 
> On a side note, I notice that the Bride is now dropping common tokens once again.  Wonder why??



Actually I much prefer this approach. Let the impatient people pay for it if they want. The rest of us collect for it, especially since it’s permanent content.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I'll say that at least it is a preview of what it will take to go from 9 to 10. The 2 hour common token is dang ridiculous. AND not many can collect it.  I did send randall out to collect haunted mansion tokens. I'll try enchanting Tower of Terror to level 4 to get ---- common tokens. Since I've had it in storage, I have a lot of leveling to get there.


Same.  Although even if I had it out, I'm not sure I would have been enchanting it anyway.  Then again, they must have just made it an enchantable (word??) building, since the Bride stopped dropping common tokens a while ago.


----------



## Onceler

The Bride is dropping common tokens again?!  Uggh... I sent her home last week after spending three months having her collect those stupid common tokens over and over and over.  Is she destined to haunt us forever?


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> Leaderboard or milestone?





mikegood2 said:


> If it’s only for leaderboard position I’m not gonna even try. That event will be a bloodbath. If  it’s a milestone than I‘ll definitely make sure I get it.


Patch notes say leaderboard, not milestone.


----------



## mikegood2

McCoy said:


> Patch notes say leaderboard, not milestone.


Thanks, that’s what I though, but to lazy to look it up. Looks like I’m not getting the attention, because I’m not gonna participate in that cut throat tapper event.


----------



## mikegood2

Definitely not gonna spend real money on Colette, but trying to decide if I want to spend 500 gems (have enough) on her. *What are you guys planning on doing?*


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Definitely not gonna spend real money on Colette, but trying to decide if I want to spend 500 gems (have enough) on her. *What are you guys planning on doing?*


I bought her anyway because I don't mind using the gems.  By the time I need more, I'll have built them up again.  I don't fret over attractions because too many have to be won (either in leaderboards or in chests), but I will keep at the characters to be sure I'm not missing any down the line.


----------



## mikegood2

So I was thinking (always dangerous) are there any type of feature that you’d be willing to spend $ on getting in the game? This also applies to ftp players or players who refuse to spend $ on this game anymore.

I’ll go first. I’d probably spend $5 or $10 on the ability to add a job multiplier feature to the game.

*Example*: choose an item job and click/pull down a multiplier and choose 1x, 2x, 4x, etc. and it would multiply the jobs time and item total to match the timer. So before bed I could choose a 1 hour common item job, select a 6x or an 8x multiplier and wake up to that number of items.


----------



## McCoy

I didn't see it earlier, I don't think it was there, but Remy's Ratatouille Adventure is now available in the 'Featured' attractions section for 300 gems.


----------



## beavismom

I really dislike the move toward offering bundles with tokens rather than gems, so I won't buy them.  I guess it will be a while before I get Colette.


----------



## DisTXMom

I’m still battling through the Pocahontas quests, so Ratatouille is quite a ways off for me. Don’t know how I fell so far behind that it’s now 2 whole storylines. The Pocahontas storyline has been so slow-it makes Peter Pan and Jungle Book seem like child’s play in comparison.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> So I was thinking (always dangerous) are there any type of feature that you’d be willing to spend $ on getting in the game? This also applies to ftp players or players who refuse to spend $ on this game anymore.
> 
> I’ll go first. I’d probably spend $5 or $10 on the ability to add a job multiplier feature to the game.
> 
> *Example*: choose an item job and click/pull down a multiplier and choose 1x, 2x, 4x, etc. and it would multiply the jobs time and item total to match the timer. So before bed I could choose a 1 hour common item job, select a 6x or an 8x multiplier and wake up to that number of items.


I love this idea, but I don't see it happening.  One of their biggest goals is to get us to check in on the game as often as possible.  This will totally mitigate that.  But it sounds divine.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I actually started to get excited about Randall (I think?) dropping Haunted Mansion tokens.  I never got The Bride, so I have never gotten those.  One of my fave attractions.  So, I was also excited at the prospect of leveling up Tower of Terror.  Unfortunately, I looked up the requirements to get from 2nd-3rd-4th enchantments, and I don't think I am going to have enough Disneyland tokens.  Darn it.  I think I have everything else.  Why did I ever bother enchanting Fantasmic?  Grrr.

Oh well, it is still fun to see the HM plaque there.  Makes me long for the park.


----------



## Peachkins

mikegood2 said:


> Definitely not gonna spend real money on Colette, but trying to decide if I want to spend 500 gems (have enough) on her. *What are you guys planning on doing?*



I'd like to have Colette, but I'm a little short on gems at the moment. Even if I had them though, I'd probably save them for the next limited time event. I can usually get two gem characters for the price of one, and there's no way to get them after the event ends. If I build up a decent stockpile of gems, that's when I'll go back to get characters I passed on before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

McCoy said:


> I didn't see it earlier, I don't think it was there, but Remy's Ratatouille Adventure is now available in the 'Featured' attractions section for 300 gems.



Just saw this on their Facebook page - basically they messed up and it was showing as available for purchase on some iPhone devices so they decided to just make it available to everyone for 300 gems.  Still will be there for the tapper event (top place only) and if you already bought it then the price is an enchantment level for it


----------



## mikegood2

First of all I need to apologize to everyone on this thread for neglecting one of my post event update traditions. 

Why the      do they have to make the game more difficult but moving (past) event character tabs from the top to the bottom and also put new permanent content tab in a location that makes it even harder to find? And before anyone tells me it’s that it’s just how they always do it, *I KNOW THAT*, but it doesn’t make it any less annoying!!!  

Please consider giving us a tab that puts *ALL* the characters that can still be leveled at the top. Ideally they could add this in a future update, but I’d be willing to pay a few dollars for this feature similar to the x-time multiplier idea I mentioned the other day.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> First of all I need to apologize to everyone on this thread for neglecting one of my post event update traditions.
> 
> Why the      do they have to make the game more difficult but moving (past) event character tabs from the top to the bottom and also put new permanent content tab in a location that makes it even harder to find? And before anyone tells me it’s that it’s just how they always do it, *I KNOW THAT*, but it doesn’t make it any less annoying!!!
> 
> Please consider giving us a tab that puts *ALL* the characters that can still be leveled at the top. Ideally they could add this in a future update, but I’d be willing to pay a few dollars for this feature similar to the x-time multiplier idea I mentioned the other day.


I thought for sure you would have posted this yesterday.   You’re late


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> First of all I need to apologize to everyone on this thread for neglecting one of my post event update traditions.
> 
> Why the      do they have to make the game more difficult but moving (past) event character tabs from the top to the bottom and also put new permanent content tab in a location that makes it even harder to find? And before anyone tells me it’s that it’s just how they always do it, *I KNOW THAT*, but it doesn’t make it any less annoying!!!
> 
> Please consider giving us a tab that puts *ALL* the characters that can still be leveled at the top. Ideally they could add this in a future update, but I’d be willing to pay a few dollars for this feature similar to the x-time multiplier idea I mentioned the other day.


Happens with each new update.  I know at one time, someone suggested that it might be because it helps newer players.  But they should be be able to list them in reverse chronological order, which would help everyone instead of one small part of the audience.  And while we're at it, can we move Merlin to the bottom of the damn list?  Of all the characters to make easily accessible, he's one that we never have to access.  Ridiculous.


----------



## wnwardii

Striking Gold event just started.  There is a big improvement here (IMO).  If you click the Striking Gold item on the screen, you will see the list of characters and buildings that will produce the gold trophies.  If you have the character or building stored, you can pull them out of storage real easily.  You also can see if a character is busy on some other task and won't produce a gold trophy.  FYI, the gold trophy now looks like a wedge of cheese.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Striking Gold event just started.  There is a big improvement here (IMO).  If you click the Striking Gold item on the screen, you will see the list of characters and buildings that will produce the gold trophies.  If you have the character or building stored, you can pull them out of storage real easily.  You also can see if a character is busy on some other task and won't produce a gold trophy.  FYI, the gold trophy now looks like a wedge of cheese.


Kudos to this new crop of Spring 2021 interns.  Decent addition to an event.  Now that I've put nearly all of my characters and attractions into storage, this has certainly helped.


----------



## beavismom

People are already gemming like crazy on my leaderboard.  At least we have the milestone awards to get.


----------



## mikegood2

For anyone who bought Colette, what level do you think you’ll get her to before you collect all the items for Remy? I currently have her at level 5 and think there’s a good chance I’ll have her up to level 7 before I can welcome Remy. Only think that might keep me at 6 is being able to collect enough signs.


----------



## twentyco

mikegood2 said:


> For anyone who bought Colette, what level do you think you’ll get her to before you collect all the items for Remy? I currently have her at level 5 and think there’s a good chance I’ll have her up to level 7 before I can welcome Remy. Only think that might keep me at 6 is being able to collect enough signs.



I also have her at Level 5, and I am not even halfway to getting Remy, so honestly I'm thinking she might be Level 8 or 9 before I am ready to welcome him.  The signs take forever, of course, but her other tokens seem to collect really quickly. I just leveled her to 5 this morning and I am almost halfway through her tokens for Level 6.

The good news is that I finally finished leveling Shock.  I thought those NBC kids were never going to end .....


----------



## mikegood2

twentyco said:


> I also have her at Level 5, and I am not even halfway to getting Remy, so honestly I'm thinking she might be Level 8 or 9 before I am ready to welcome him.  The signs take forever, of course, but her other tokens seem to collect really quickly. I just leveled her to 5 this morning and I am almost halfway through her tokens for Level 6.
> 
> The good news is that I finally finished leveling Shock.  I thought those NBC kids were never going to end .....



Yeah, I think you might be right and I miscalculated when I wrote my post. I’m thinking I’ll definitely have her at 7 and probably ready for 8. Hopefully by that time I’ll need the signs for Remy though. Since we only have 4 ways to collect signs and 3 are 2 hours it’s a real roadblock. Need 5 more mirror before I can Enhance Haunted Mansion to level 4 and get an extra 1 hour sign!

Congrats on finishing the brats! Still need 10 more ear hats for Lock. My Shock is still at level 8 but “only” 7 hats away from 9. I’m convinced I’ll have Multiple Brave characters ready to Max by the time she is. Already have 2 at 9 and only reason they Won’t be maxed is because my Tartans will be used to level other ones up.


----------



## Quellman

Wow! You folks are doing great with Collete. I won't spend the gems on her, but the fact that she is easy to level up is nice. But when she has a 2 hour task to drop rat tokens, and you still can't grab the rat - yikes!


----------



## supernova

Anyone else find themselves ahead of the game with Queen Elinor?  I am leveling her up to 9 right now and apparently have had enough hats to get her to 10 for a while now.  The only thing left to finish up will be her crowns, and they have been dropping fairly regularly too.

In other news, Colette is about half way to 7.  I still need 14 spoons and 13 hats to welcome Remy.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Anyone else find themselves ahead of the game with Queen Elinor?  I am leveling her up to 9 right now and apparently have had enough hats to get her to 10 for a while now.  The only thing left to finish up will be her crowns, and they have been dropping fairly regularly too.
> 
> In other news, Colette is about half way to 7.  I still need 14 spoons and 13 hats to welcome Remy.


I also have ready for level 9, but working on the other guys.  The crowns are coming very easy. Also have Collette collecting for 7. May issue is collecting for Gord for level 9, he is so slow!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Anyone else find themselves ahead of the game with Queen Elinor?  I am leveling her up to 9 right now and apparently have had enough hats to get her to 10 for a while now.  The only thing left to finish up will be her crowns, and they have been dropping fairly regularly too.
> 
> In other news, Colette is about half way to 7.  I still need 14 spoons and 13 hats to welcome Remy.





Arundal said:


> I also have ready for level 9, but working on the other guys.  The crowns are coming very easy. Also have Collette collecting for 7. May issue is collecting for Gord for level 9, he is so slow!



Yes, my Queen was ready for level 10 Saturday night. Come to think of it, I think I leveled her to nine late last week, so it only took maybe 2 to days finish collecting for her? Don’t intend to level her to 10 for awhile though. The real question is if I’m gonna have 2 or 3 Brave characters ready for level 10 before I can welcome Remy?

As far as Colette goes, I leveled her to 6 overnight. Didn’t realize she was ready for level 6 earlier this weekend, so I might have lost a days worth of collecting? Also officially crossed the half way point for both Remy’s items this morning. So I should definitely have Colette to level 7 before Remy is ready to welcome.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Anyone else find themselves ahead of the game with Queen Elinor?  I am leveling her up to 9 right now and apparently have had enough hats to get her to 10 for a while now.  The only thing left to finish up will be her crowns, and they have been dropping fairly regularly too.
> 
> In other news, Colette is about half way to 7.  I still need 14 spoons and 13 hats to welcome Remy.


Same here.  I need 9 more ear hats and Elinor is ready for 10.
Colette is leveling for 7 however Remy needs 14 spoons and 23 hats.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Anyone else find themselves ahead of the game with Queen Elinor?  I am leveling her up to 9 right now and apparently have had enough hats to get her to 10 for a while now.  The only thing left to finish up will be her crowns, and they have been dropping fairly regularly too.
> 
> In other news, Colette is about half way to 7.  I still need 14 spoons and 13 hats to welcome Remy.



Yes.  Elinor is at 9 and just needs some crowns to get to 10.


----------



## twentyco

supernova said:


> Anyone else find themselves ahead of the game with Queen Elinor?  I am leveling her up to 9 right now and apparently have had enough hats to get her to 10 for a while now.  The only thing left to finish up will be her crowns, and they have been dropping fairly regularly too.
> 
> In other news, Colette is about half way to 7.  I still need 14 spoons and 13 hats to welcome Remy.



Yes, I leveled her up to 10 this weekend.  She seemed really easy to level up, relatively speaking.  Working on MacGuffin to level 10 now.  Am working on collecting for level 7 for Colette; I think that I am just over halfway to Remy.  Seems like he is going to take forever.


----------



## Quellman

Wow you players are doing a much better job at keeping the common tokens for brave in stock. I feel like I'm always replenishing those.


----------



## mmmears

Sent Queen Elinor to the castle to level up to 10 this morning.



Quellman said:


> Wow you players are doing a much better job at keeping the common tokens for brave in stock. I feel like I'm always replenishing those.



Honestly, I'm struggling with it, too.  We need too many, and there are too few characters collecting for the tartans.


----------



## mikegood2

Just sent Lock off on his 24 hour level, so now I’m just down to 1 brat remaining!

*Shock* - 9

*Colette* - 7
*Remy* - 37/50, 39/50

Will be interesting to see if Colette will be ready for level 8 before Remy is ready to welcome? If she is I doubt I’ll level her.

*Queen* - READY TO MAX
*Merida* - 7
*King* - 7
*MacGuffin* - 9
*Macintosh* - 8
*Dingwall* - 9

The race is now down to where my Brave characters will be by the time I’m ready to welcome Remy. 3 are already at level 9 and it could possible be up to 4. While unlikely Lord MacGuffin might also be ready for level 10 like the Queen currently is.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just sent Lock off on his 24 hour level, so now I’m just down to 1 brat remaining!


Sounds like we're at the same place with the Brave characters (although I still need 21 crowns to finish off the Queen):
Queen - 9
Merida - 7
King - 7
MacGuffin - 9
Macintosh - 8
Dingwall - 9


----------



## supernova

So I got tired of trying for Remy so I chose to take advantage of their $39.99 bundle offer.  Sure it was a bit expensive, but it does come with 213 magic and 4.5 gems, so...

Anyway, first up is a four hour task.  At least it's not to search for someone.  Oh, and 2 hats, 2 spoons, and 5 signs for level 2.


----------



## Osum

mikegood2 said:


> Just sent Lock off on his 24 hour level, so now I’m just down to 1 brat remaining!
> 
> *Shock* - 9
> 
> *Colette* - 7
> *Remy* - 37/50, 39/50



Wow, Colette must not be much help. I’m at 37/50 and 43/50 and I didn’t get her. Does she collect for Remy? Or do her tokens just conflict with his?


----------



## McCoy

Osum said:


> Wow, Colette must not be much help. I’m at 37/50 and 43/50 and I didn’t get her. Does she collect for Remy? Or do her tokens just conflict with his?


Colette is zero help in welcoming Remy; even at level 7 literally the only task she has is a one-hour task which earns the common item. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Osum

Yikes. I was debating spending the gems on her. I think I’ll hold off and see if she shows up in my Christmas chest this year.


----------



## mikegood2

Osum said:


> Wow, Colette must not be much help. I’m at 37/50 and 43/50 and I didn’t get her. Does she collect for Remy? Or do her tokens just conflict with his?





McCoy said:


> Colette is zero help in welcoming Remy; even at level 7 literally the only task she has is a one-hour task which earns the common item. It's pretty ridiculous.



It seems like a continuing trend  in the game to make gem characters less and less value. I truly don’t understand the logic. That said, I guess it could be even worse. They could have added the “extra benefit” of having items conflict with one another like theyve done to us n the past.


----------



## supernova

After Remy 8-hour task at Level 2, Gustea's Kitchen costs 500,000 magic and takes 24-hours to build.


----------



## Renarr

Well, three weeks into collecting for Peter Pan, and probably two more to go.

Brave is on hold, but I'm passively collecting for four of the six characters.  Periodically leveling one Star Wars character at a time.

"Keep on grinding, keep on grinding..."


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> It seems like a continuing trend  in the game to make gem characters less and less value. I truly don’t understand the logic. That said, I guess it could be even worse. They could have added the “extra benefit” of having items conflict with one another like theyve done to us n the past.


Eventually she helps with Remy, offering either of his tokens for a 2-hour task, but only after building the restaurant.  But for two-hour task, it's a nice way to help collect.


----------



## supernova

Just got the prompt to welcome Alfredo Linguini.  Any time Chief Bogo is used to collect tokens, you know  a 12-hour task is involved!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Eventually she helps with Remy, offering either of his tokens for a 2-hour task, but only after building the restaurant.  But for two-hour task, it's a nice way to help collect.



Yeah I noticed that and will be able to start that task in just under 6 hours. It’s a small thing, but I woulda liked it if that task  became available at a specific level instead of an attraction.



supernova said:


> Just got the prompt to welcome Alfredo Linguini.  Any time Chief Bogo is used to collect tokens, you know  a 12-hour task is involved!


 Sounds good! Looks like I’m about a day and a half behind you.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah I noticed that and will be able to start that task in just under 6 hours. It’s a small thing, but I woulda liked it if that task  became available at a specific level instead of an attraction.
> 
> 
> Sounds good! Looks like I’m about a day and a half behind you.


Two issues.   One, Linguini needs 50 of his two tokens. Second, along with the two 12-hour tasks, there is some unnecessary overlapping going on. Guess we're back to artificially stretching the game.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Two issues.   One, Linguini needs 50 of his two tokens. Second, alone with the two 12-hour tasks, there is some unnecessary overlapping going on. Guess we're back to artificially stretching the game.


Yeah I can’t wait.  Still need 2 ear hats for Remy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welcomed Remy yesterday and got him to level two this morning so doing his 2nd task now 

My leaderboard for the tapper event isn't too bad so trying for the top spot - figure better to use elixir for the items to try and get the attraction this way rather than 300 gems (which I don't have) to buy it, if I can


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Welcomed Remy yesterday and got him to level two this morning so doing his 2nd task now
> 
> My leaderboard for the tapper event isn't too bad so trying for the top spot - figure better to use elixir for the items to try and get the attraction this way rather than 300 gems (which I don't have) to buy it, if I can



If you think you have a shot might as well give it a try. I gave up early because my leader was over 60 the first day. Just checked again and they’ve been removed from the leaderboard even though they were there yesterday. New leader is at 58.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> If you think you have a shot might as well give it a try. I gave up early because my leader was over 60 the first day. Just checked again and they’ve been removed from the leaderboard even though they were there yesterday. New leader is at 58.


My top 3 are 108, 88, and 78.  I'm sure they are legit, and I'm positive that they are taking advantage of the .99 bundle offer... multiple times.   Not my style.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> My top 3 are 108, 88, and 78.  I'm sure they are legit, and I'm positive that they are taking advantage of the .99 bundle offer... multiple times.   Not my style.


The highest on my list is like 54. And I am not trying much and in 3rd.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikegood2 said:


> If you think you have a shot might as well give it a try. I gave up early because my leader was over 60 the first day. Just checked again and they’ve been removed from the leaderboard even though they were there yesterday. New leader is at 58.



Yeah, I am in first and 2nd place is only 26 ... I waited into the second day before getting my first one so that might have helped me get on a less competitive board


----------



## beavismom

Finally leveling Gord to 10, along with Queen Elinor.  It's ridiculous that it took that long to get Gord to 10, especially since it was the only character from that collection to work on.  The mini events are boring, and barely worth playing, not even bothering with leaderboard stuff.  I hope they have something fun soon, because I have already found myself starting other games.


----------



## mikegood2

beavismom said:


> Finally leveling Gord to 10, along with Queen Elinor.  It's ridiculous that it took that long to get Gord to 10, especially since it was the only character from that collection to work on.  The mini events are boring, and barely worth playing, not even bothering with leaderboard stuff.  I hope they have something fun soon, because I have already found myself starting other games.



Congrats!

I’ve got Queen Elinor and Lord MacGuffin ready to max, but gonna wait to level and save the blankets to level others. Agree the mini event are not worth the time. At least they have the go button, so I do them if I remember when collecting other items. Game did screw me over last night though. I make sure I collect ALL 10 and had 40 when I went to bed last night. When I played this morning it had me at 39. Amazing how much that 1 fire cracker messes up your ranking.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I’ve got Queen Elinor and Lord MacGuffin ready to max, but gonna wait to level and save the blankets to level others. Agree the mini event are not worth the time. At least they have the go button, so I do them if I remember when collecting other items. Game did screw me over last night though. I make sure I collect ALL 10 and had 40 when I went to bed last night. When I played this morning it had me at 39. Amazing how much that 1 fire cracker messes up your ranking.


Finished up the two of them just now.  The others have a bit of a way to go to level to 9 or 10.

In other news, I only need 8 more soup pots and 6 ear hats to welcome  Linguini.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Finished up the two of them just now.  The others have a bit of a way to go to level to 9 or 10.
> 
> In other news, I only need 8 more soup pots and 6 ear hats to welcome  Linguini.



I should also have Lord Dingwall ready to Max tonight. Lord Macintosh should also be ready for level 9 and the King ready to take to level 8 overnight.

*Colette* - 8
*Remy* - 4
*Linguini* - 25/50, 34/50

*Queen* - READY TO MAX
*Merida* - 8
*King* - Leveling to 8 overnight
*MacGuffin* - READY TO MAX
*Macintosh* - 9 (tomorrow?)
*Dingwall* - READY TO MAX (tonight?)

*Shock* - 9

Strangely after my being stuck at x9  most of yesterday, it “fixed“ itself last night and my number has ended at 0 last night on. My placement also shot up noticibly last night, so I’m thinking it was a glitch that they fixed?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I should also have Lord Dingwall ready to Max tonight. Lord Macintosh should also be ready for level 9 and the King ready to take to level 8 overnight.
> 
> *Colette* - 8
> *Remy* - 4
> *Linguini* - 25/50, 34/50
> 
> *Queen* - READY TO MAX
> *Merida* - 8
> *King* - Leveling to 8 overnight
> *MacGuffin* - READY TO MAX
> *Macintosh* - 9 (tomorrow?)
> *Dingwall* - READY TO MAX (tonight?)
> 
> *Shock* - 9
> 
> Strangely after my being stuck at x9  most of yesterday, it “fixed“ itself last night and my number has ended at 0 last night on. My placement also shot up noticibly last night, so I’m thinking it was a glitch that they fixed?


Mine sometimes doesn't register the first or second time I check.  But toggling between the three tabs usually fixes it for me.


----------



## supernova

In other news, I was able to welcome Linguini this morning.   He is nearly done with his first four-hour task.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> In other news, I was able to welcome Linguini this morning.   He is nearly done with his first four-hour task.


Congrats I am only half way Looks like a few more days of collecting before I my be able to welcome him.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Congrats I am only half way Looks like a few more days of collecting before I my be able to welcome him.


No rush... at least it's permanent content.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> No rush... at least it's permanent content.


True at least there’s that.


----------



## supernova

Time for a character check, I guess:

Colette - 8 (ready for 9)
Remy - 5
Linguini - 4

Queen - 10
Merida - 8
King - 8
MacGuffin - 10
Macintosh - 9
Dingwall - 10


----------



## mmmears

I'll play along:

Colette - 8 (ready for 9)
Remy - 5 (ready for 6)
Linguini - 1

Queen - 10
Merida - 9
King - 8
MacGuffin - 10
Macintosh - 9
Dingwall - 10


----------



## Sabres431

Leader of my Firecracker Fun has 700 already....***?


----------



## McCoy

I've got several people 'only' at 300, and about 15 at 100 or above.  I can't even fathom wasting so many gems on something like this.


----------



## mikegood2

Agree it’s a real waste of gems if that’s what they’re doing. Especially if the top reward is only a stupid stand. I’ve also wondered if people are just time jumping? Basically setting there device forward, collect and repeat. Not sure if that’s even possible, but know it’s possible in other games.


----------



## Arundal

I have 3 individuals at 400 or more. Crazy waste of gems!


----------



## mikegood2

My leaderboard leaders now at 1010 and top 5 are all over 300.

*Sure it might seem silly until you realize your fighting for a Ratatouille Dish stand!!!* (for a top 100 placement)

Seriously though, I don’t think people are spending gems to get that high. They’re using other ways of cheating to get there.


----------



## McCoy

I don't know all the ways to cheat, but even if time hopping is possible, wouldn't the max anyone can have would be like 480? On my board, every person in the top 50 has 60 or more. The max anyone can have right now without gems is 40 (which I am at and am #109 right now). Which means at least 108 people on my board are either using gems or cheating, and I assume most are using gems - I am just guessing actual cheating is rare. So that still means a ton of people are using gems, and a lot of them in a large number of cases. Just crazy to me for a concession stand we'll end up with eventually anyway.

Anyway, I don't care much either way, but I do find the stats and numbers interesting about all this stuff.


----------



## mmmears

Does it mean that I'm winning if my board leader is already at 800?  They have to be cheating.  Who would waste gems on this nonsense?


----------



## Onceler

I don't know whether or not it's true, but I've heard that one of the methods of cheating is to hack the game to give you free unlimited gems. I really wish Gameloft would get rid of the stupid leaderboards and put everything in the milestone rewards.


----------



## beavismom

I agree that there are people hacking the gem system.  There is no way someone is spending real money for this stuff.  They had a similar situation with Simpsons Tapped Out when I played that.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I am 3 tokens short to upgrade ToT so that I can get Rat tokens out of it.  It turns out the Disneyland tokens are not that easy to come by.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I am 3 tokens short to upgrade ToT so that I can get Rat tokens out of it.  It turns out the Disneyland tokens are not that easy to come by.


Good luck.  More often than not, ToT is dropping useless maps for me, even at 4.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Good luck.  More often than not, ToT is dropping useless maps for me, even at 4.


Geesh.  That's discouraging.  But I still need a few maps, so I can't complain as much.


----------



## Arundal

It was weird, today out of the Reward Streak box I got another Haunted House. It appears to be the Haunted House from Disney World. So I now have the one from Disney Land and the one from Disney World. I did not know that both were in the game.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> It was weird, today out of the Reward Streak box I got another Haunted House. It appears to be the Haunted House from Disney World. So I now have the one from Disney Land and the one from Disney World. I did not know that both were in the game.


Cool!  I have one and I never thought it much looked like the Disneyland HM, so maybe I have WDW.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> It was weird, today out of the Reward Streak box I got another Haunted House. It appears to be the Haunted House from Disney World. So I now have the one from Disney Land and the one from Disney World. I did not know that both were in the game.



That happened to me a while back and it was confusing.  My first one was purple and the newer one is more of a tan color. I put them together LOL.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Good luck.  More often than not, ToT is dropping useless maps for me, even at 4.


You could always level it to 5 and get a chance at multiple drops. Though I just can't bring myself to that.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> You could always level it to 5 and get a chance at multiple drops. Though I just can't bring myself to that.


Exactly.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow.  The BatB chest gave me Gaston today!


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Wow.  The BatB chest gave me Gaston today!



I finally got Be Our Guest!  Much better than a bench.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I finally got Be Our Guest!  Much better than a bench.


Yes, benches have gotten old.  I always get excited about a new character or attraction.  Good stuff.


----------



## Quellman

Time to haul out the Aladdin attractions. Sand whirls start tomorrow. If I remember correctly you'll have to gather items to defeat them. Most likely it will be a milestone event.  What I don't understand is why BATB was in the chest this weekinstead of Aladdin when Aladdin is supposed to be the sand whirl collection. Guess interns got tired of giving us rabbit from Winnie the pooh.


----------



## supernova

I, or rather Merlin, got a stupid topiary in yesterday's chest.  Although there wasn't anything left for me to get.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Time to haul out the Aladdin attractions. Sand whirls start tomorrow. If I remember correctly you'll have to gather items to defeat them. Most likely it will be a milestone event.  What I don't understand is why BATB was in the chest this weekinstead of Aladdin when Aladdin is supposed to be the sand whirl collection. Guess interns got tired of giving us rabbit from Winnie the pooh.


Dustpan and broom, I believe.

Anyway, I leave for WDW this evening, so I don't see myself logging into this game much until I get back.  Lots of happiness safeguards in my future!


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Dustpan and broom, I believe.
> 
> Anyway, I leave for WDW this evening, so I don't see myself logging into this game much until I get back.  Lots of happiness safeguards in my future!


in thag case I'll pull out the BatB collection. Safe travels. as you know WDW isn't the same right now for travelers like us.


----------



## Peachkins

I literally can't remember what I got in the BatB chest. It was that good, apparently, lol.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> in thag case I'll pull out the BatB collection. Safe travels. as you know WDW isn't the same right now for travelers like us.


Checked into Wilderness Lodge this evening.  Granted it was 10pm, but this place is a ghost town tonight!


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Checked into Wilderness Lodge this evening.  Granted it was 10pm, but this place is a ghost town tonight!View attachment 558823


That is a beautiful sight.   Counting the days until I get to go back.  74 and I will be checking in to the Poly.


----------



## mara512

Finally just welcomed Linguine to my kingdom.


----------



## Quellman

mara512 said:


> Finally just welcomed Linguine to my kingdom.


I'm probably 2-3 days away from him still. Good on you though!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Quellman said:


> I'm probably 2-3 days away from him still. Good on you though!


Me too.  Getting closer though.  And, I hit 500 gems from videos so I was able to get Collette.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Me too.  Getting closer though.  And, I hit 500 gems from videos so I was able to get Collette.


Easy come, easy go...


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Finally just welcomed Linguine to my kingdom.



Congrats and plan on collecting and collecting and collecting... for him for a *VERY LONG TIME*! I’m getting more and more annoyed by the level. Basically every quest requires him to be a level higher, so my focus has been on just collecting for him for weeks. my current quest requires Linguine to be at level 6! Should be able to do that tomorro.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats and plan on collecting and collecting and collecting... for him for a *VERY LONG TIME*! I’m getting more and more annoyed by the level. Basically every quest requires him to be a level higher, so my focus has been on just collecting for him for weeks. my current quest requires Linguine to be at level 6! Should be able to do that tomorro.


I look forward to the monotony 
I am already annoyed at how long it took me to welcome him so it can only get better right


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Congrats and plan on collecting and collecting and collecting... for him for a *VERY LONG TIME*! I’m getting more and more annoyed by the level. Basically every quest requires him to be a level higher, so my focus has been on just collecting for him for weeks. my current quest requires Linguine to be at level 6! Should be able to do that tomorro.


75 of each item to finally get Collette to 10.  At least her tokens dropped fairly regularly.  Not quite the same for these other two...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> 75 of each item to finally get Collette to 10.  At least her tokens dropped fairly regularly.  Not quite the same for these other two...



I have all her items, but I'm still short some of the stupid "common" token signs that are clearly not all that common.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have all her items, but I'm still short some of the stupid "common" token signs that are clearly not all that common.


Commonly frustrating, for sure.


----------



## Quellman

So I did the swirling sand challenge to get the Aladdin chest. It was a 33.3333333% chance to get the Sultan. Imagine my surprise when I actually got him, so I was happy with the 15 gem completion bonus that came with him. Now to grind leveling him up. Long hours on tasks to drop the tokens, so it won't be quick. I did finish the Nightmare Kids finally. And making a good dent on the Brave collection. Still 5 drops shy on the human chef named after pasta guy.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Quellman said:


> So I did the swirling sand challenge to get the Aladdin chest. It was a 33.3333333% chance to get the Sultan. Imagine my surprise when I actually got him, so I was happy with the 15 gem completion bonus that came with him. Now to grind leveling him up. Long hours on tasks to drop the tokens, so it won't be quick. I did finish the Nightmare Kids finally. And making a good dent on the Brave collection. Still 5 drops shy on the human chef named after pasta guy.


I don't recall the Sultan feeling as long as some of these newer characters.  Congrats!


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Still 5 drops shy on the human chef named after pasta guy.


I never saw the film, so I'm curious as to how they explain the name of an Italian character living in France.  I'm sure they shoe horned it in somehow.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I never saw the film, so I'm curious as to how they explain the name of an Italian character living in France.  I'm sure they shoe horned it in somehow.


If they do, it would have been a short mention when discussing his parentage. I haven't watched it enough to think about honestly. But I won't spoil it incase you ever pick it up.


----------



## AnglsYunjk

wilkeliza said:


> Most of the names when you first start are Fake Disney accounts. You will most likely see a username if it is a friend (from FB or from the devices game network). You get to choose 3 check marks from each "friend" which awards you magic.


I hear about it for the first time


----------



## goingthedistance

AnglsYunjk said:


> I hear about it for the first time


The post you quoted is almost 5 years old.  This functionality no longer exists in the game.


----------



## mikegood2

If the event that they announce on Friday is for the upcoming Reyna movie, I think this will be the first event I basically punt on? Just don’t have the interest or energy to spending 25 days on any event I don’t have interest in anymore. Think I’ll just focus on finishing leveling up my final 3 Brave characters and Ratatouille characters. I’m down to only needing to finish 6 more characters and have no interest on 7 (?) new ones.


----------



## twentyco

mikegood2 said:


> If the event that they announce on Friday is for the upcoming Reyna movie, I think this will be the first event I basically punt on? Just don’t have the interest or energy to spending 25 days on any event I don’t have interest in anymore. Think I’ll just focus on finishing leveling up my final 3 Brave characters and Ratatouille characters. I’m down to only needing to finish 6 more characters and have no interest on 7 (?) new ones.



I will probably do it, but I feel this way too.  I wish they would wait awhile before having another event or introducing new content.  I have 3 characters to level, and really want to get them done and take a break before something new starts.  Of course, I could just sit it out (I did that once before with the Baymax event a long time ago), but for some reason I feel compelled to play along.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> If the event that they announce on Friday is for the upcoming Reyna movie, I think this will be the first event I basically punt on? Just don’t have the interest or energy to spending 25 days on any event I don’t have interest in anymore. Think I’ll just focus on finishing leveling up my final 3 Brave characters and Ratatouille characters. I’m down to only needing to finish 6 more characters and have no interest on 7 (?) new ones.


I have to agree with you.   I am not ready to grind away at an event I have no interest in.   In fact in 10 hours I will finally get to put away my last NBC kid.  Talk about forever!


----------



## mmmears

I feel the same way.  I'm just tired and they are making it more of a drudge than a fun challenge these days.  I have 3 characters that aren't at L10 and I was hoping to get them done.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> If the event that they announce on Friday is for the upcoming Reyna movie, I think this will be the first event I basically punt on? Just don’t have the interest or energy to spending 25 days on any event I don’t have interest in anymore. Think I’ll just focus on finishing leveling up my final 3 Brave characters and Ratatouille characters. I’m down to only needing to finish 6 more characters and have no interest on 7 (?) new ones.


Are we sure that's the film or are you just speculating?  Because I hope you're speculating.   Too many classics left to incorporate and so hopefully they don't go with a movie that 100% if they players have 0% interest on or knowledge of.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Are we sure that's the film or are you just speculating?  Because I hope you're speculating.   So many classics left to incorporate and so hopefully they don't go with a movie that 100% if they players have 0% interest on or knowledge of.



But how can they resist the urge to cross-promote a new movie?  And how can they not try to force us all to watch it?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Are we sure that's the film or are you just speculating?  Because I hope you're speculating.   So many classics left to incorporate and so hopefully they don't go with a movie that 100% if they players have 0% interest on or knowledge of.



I mean I guess anything is possible, but what are the chances that it they would choose a different film when the live stream and movie open on the same day? Also agree with everything @mmmears said in her response to your post, but it does seem a little strange that the event will be starting a week after the movie came out? For cross promotional purposes it would seem to make more sense to start it before?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I mean I guess anything is possible, but what are the chances that it they would choose a different film when the live stream and movie open on the same day?


Back when Disney Crossy Road was still a thing, they would tend to promote the new releases over the classics, where Magic Kingdoms did not.  Quite the 180, Gameloft...


----------



## pangyal

In all fairness, I expected them to do a Soul tie-in event and they managed to keep themselves away from doing that. So, maybe we can hold out a little hope for a more classic storyline coming up?


----------



## supernova

pangyal said:


> In all fairness, I expected them to do a Soul tie-in event and they managed to keep themselves away from doing that. So, maybe we can hold out a little hope for a more classic storyline coming up?


Solid point.  Granted I haven't seen (and won't be seeing) Soul, so I can only go off the commercials.  But outside of the main guy and the cat, are there even enough characters to include in the game?  At least we can all be thankful that Soul wasn't included.... yet.


----------



## mikegood2

Since I refuse to watch the livestream I went on Reddit to find out what was announced. It is Raya and the Last Dragon. Update come out on the 9th and the event starts on the 11th.

For those who hate the live streams, it sounds like this might have been the worst one ever? Apparently the entire stream was them talking about the game 5th (?) Anniversary and stories and memories. Apparently the mentioned the event at the end, but didn’t give any details? The release notes for the update are supposed to have all that info.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Solid point.  Granted I haven't seen (and won't be seeing) Soul, so I can only go off the commercials.  But outside of the main guy and the cat, are there even enough characters to include in the game?  At least we can all be thankful that Soul wasn't included.... yet.



You missed a pretty good movie. Not sure why you refuse to see any of the newer movies. I wouldn’t have paid to watch it at a theater, even pre-COVID, but since I have Disney+ it was a no brainer to watch it for “free”.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> You missed a pretty good movie. Not sure why you refuse to see any of the newer movies. I wouldn’t have paid to watch it at a theater, even pre-COVID, but since I have Disney+ it was a no brainer to watch it for “free”.



We watched it on Disney+ for "free" as well.  I'm not against giving the new movies a chance.  Actually rewatched Ratatouille last week since the game reminded me of it (loved the little guy who would sometimes come to our table to "chat" when we had lunch at Chefs de France way back when).  I was supposed to get to try out the ride in Sept. 2020 at DLP, but that trip was canceled due to Covid of course, so I guess this is the next best thing (and it's a poor substitute to a trip to Paris with a day at DL, but that's what 20-21 is all about so I'm just dealing with it).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like the new event will be Raya - saw them post this concept art on their Facebook page. Didn't watch the stream so no idea of further details 

I am pretty excited for this movie and have heard glowing reviews from people who have seen it - though I am not planning to see it until June when it is "free" on Disney+ vs the $30 upcharge to see it now


----------



## tonga

Same.  We wouldn’t go to a theatre in our area yet, due to COvid.  My 12 year old son wanted to see this movie, but when he saw the price tag on Disney+ he quickly said it could wait until June.


----------



## mikegood2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the new event will be Raya - saw them post this concept art on their Facebook page. Didn't watch the stream so no idea of further details
> 
> I am pretty excited for this movie and have heard glowing reviews from people who have seen it - though I am not planning to see it until June when it is "free" on Disney+ vs the $30 upcharge to see it now



Agree, it does look good, but also gonna wait until June to watch it.

If it weren’t for COVID and things were “normal” I’d probably watch it in the theater but not for $10. We only have AMC theaters around me and 2 years ago I signed up for their AMC A-Lister program for about 3-4 months in the spring/summer (blockbuster season) Cost $20 a month, but could watch up to 3 movies a week, no limitations and they could be any format (IMAX, 3D). Was planning on doing the same thing last year and probably this year.




tonga said:


> Same.  We wouldn’t go to a theatre in our area yet, due to COvid.  My 12 year old son wanted to see this movie, but when he saw the price tag on Disney+ he quickly said it could wait until June.



Agree, they priced it out of an area I feel comfortable spending, especially since I can get it for “free” 3 months later. $30 is just too much to rent a movie for 3 months. $20 is about as much as I’d go and I’d also need to own it. If it’s something I really want I prefer getting the Blue Ray/DVD/Digital offer.

That said, I don’t have a problem with them charging whatever they want. $30 is to steep for me, but could see how parents of younger kids who watch the same movie over and over again would get it. At that price, I’d really like to see them give some of that money to theaters though.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> That said, I don’t have a problem with them charging whatever they want. $30 is to steep for me, but could see how parents of younger kids who watch the same movie over and over again would get it. At that price, I’d really like to see them give some of that money to theaters though.


It doesn't even have to be an "over and over" scenario.  Family of four for tickets and snacks is going to pay way over $30 at the theater.  As an average price, it's probably fair.

It's also the difference between living in a real city vs a fake one where the value of a dollar is actually a dollar.  A couple attending a movie I'm Manhattan could pay $30 or more on two tickets alone.


----------



## Renarr

The missus and I forked out the $30.  It's a cute movie.  If you like a lot of their newer movies, it's pretty much in line.  If you don't, this one isn't likely to change your mind.


----------



## mmmears

I will definitely wait until I can stream it without the surcharge, but I do want to see it.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> If you like a lot of their newer movies, it's pretty much in line.  If you don't, this one isn't likely to change your mind.


Given Disney's "girls count too"-heavy stance, I'm going out on a limb here to say that they lead, probably, the dragon, maybe the villain, and more than likely one or probably even two other "strong" characters are all going to be female.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> Given Disney's "girls count too"-heavy stance, I'm going out on a limb here to say that they lead, probably, the dragon, maybe the villain, and more than likely one or probably even two other "strong" characters are all going to be female.


So we went from Princesses as damsels, to empowering female characters. Yet we still lack substantial male driven role models in children's animation.   
Rya - TBD 
Frozen 2 - Sisters grown and develop ruling capabilities. Hapless guy spends the film trying to figure out to propose. 
Ralph Breaks the internet - Big Guy is upset for 95% of the movie in trying to control and keep his female friend   
Moana - Princess saves her village and restores balance. Narcissistic Guy. 
Zootopia - Judy Hopps achieves dreams. Con artist Fox is con artist.   
Big Hero 6 - Children's Marvel Film as boy deals with stages of grief following the loss of his brother.  *This is 2014 when this came out and the first male dominated film going back from 2021.* 
Frozen - Sisters figure out how to rule. Hapless guy figures out his love for one of the sisters.  
Wreck it Ralph - Big bruiser who is cast aside finds friendship
Winnie the Pooh - 
Tangled - Princess returns to Parents. Crook guy is less scummy.   
Princess and the Frog - Hard working female maintains independence while falling in love with a self loving Prince who changes his ways from material goods.


----------



## McCoy

So with the new update, each wish granted only gains 5 happiness instead of 10 in Ecstatic, so that's nice.


----------



## twentyco

McCoy said:


> So with the new update, each wish granted only gains 5 happiness instead of 10 in Ecstatic, so that's nice.



I just noticed this and came here to complain about it.  Zero reason for this change, and it's very irritating.


----------



## McCoy

But, hey, though they screwed the happiness system up even worse, as long as they give us a free gift everything will be ok.  Sidenote: it at least seems to me that happiness is dropping much quicker as well. This may not be accurate; it may still be dropping at the same speed, it will just be that much harder to keep up with the lower-producing wishes.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I can't believe they are slowing up the happiness collection even further.  I finally resorted to purchasing the daily happiness safety a couple of months ago, but it is kind of expensive in my opinion.  I mean, I don't care about selling off useless decorations and stuff because I think the game is very lacking in that area and gives me no reason to want them.  I just don't know if I am going to eventually run out of stuff to sell and have no happiness going on.  Annoying.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I can't believe they are slowing up the happiness collection even further.  I finally resorted to purchasing the daily happiness safety a couple of months ago, but it is kind of expensive in my opinion.  I mean, I don't care about selling off useless decorations and stuff because I think the game is very lacking in that area and gives me no reason to want them.  I just don't know if I am going to eventually run out of stuff to sell and have no happiness going on.  Annoying.


Not only are they showing that part down, but they went back to speeding up how quickly happiness drops.  Can't sleep eight hous and wake to find happiness above 1%.


----------



## mikegood2

It feels they’re trying to get all the long time free loaders like us to quit the game. I know I’m getting closer. Finishing the game after leveling up Ratatouille characters looks better and better every day. Seriously though, many of these moves are aimed at getting players to spend money and they have no problems with freemium players quitting. These are moves games that have been around a few years and not bringing in as much as they use to make.

I’m actually really surprised that they haven’t added some type of monthly VIP membership. Maybe moves like this are for that purpose? For $9.99 you’d get a small extra amount of magic/elixir/happiness in addition to your calendar reward every morning. Maybe you get 2x (10%!!!) the happiness for each smile collected. A few more gems each week or parade drop rates improve from 10% to 15%? Or a few additional perks.


----------



## Arundal

I just buy about every other evening before I go to sleep the Merlin’s Happiness Safequard.  Then I have 24 hours to build up happiness tokens to use the next day along with chests and any visitors happiness tokens. Gives time for all the long character quests to finish.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> I just buy about every other evening before I go to sleep the Merlin’s Happiness Safequard.  Then I have 24 hours to build up happiness tokens to use the next day along with chests and any visitors happiness tokens. Gives time for all the long character quests to finish.



Do the same, with a minor change. On the night I buy the Safeguard I try buying it later than my usual last log in. On the next night, I make sure my last long in is just under the  24 hours expires. That way the safeguard doesn't disappear until I launch it in the morning.  Never tried, but I wonder if the same thing would happen if I didn‘t log in for a day or two?


----------



## mmmears

Super annoyed about the (lack of) happiness.  Also, I had a bunch of smilies just waiting to be used today and the download got rid of them all and also dropped my happiness in half.  Ugh.  They really want me to quit.


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Do the same, with a minor change. On the night I buy the Safeguard I try buying it later than my usual last log in. On the next night, I make sure my last long in is just under the  24 hours expires. That way the safeguard doesn't disappear until I launch it in the morning.  Never tried, but I wonder if the same thing would happen if I didn‘t log in for a day or two?


I basically do the same thing, logging in just before it expires on the alternate night and yes, I tried it on my other computer, but do it in the morning. Right after daily reset, and I don’t play that one often and it good until I log in again in several days. It is a separate game that I only play occasionally on my desktop as opposed to my phone version.


----------



## Wdw1015

Honestly, I just ignore the wishes and happiness stuff and I’m doing just fine in my game. I tried it for a while and I don’t find my drops are much worse when it’s at 1% verses 100%.


----------



## DisTXMom

I’ve given up on happiness. It makes my drops lower, but I just don’t have the time to throw at it. I did the Protection for a while, but that wasn’t sustainable long-term based on my elixir levels so was not worth it in my case.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I just noticed that they have increased the max number of characters in the kingdom to 100.  I guess that is good for the newer players, so I am happy for them.


----------



## godders

Has anyone else not had any chests in the park since the update? Did they say that was going away?


----------



## Arundal

godders said:


> Has anyone else not had any chests in the park since the update? Did they say that was going away?



I also have not had any chests in my kingdom and I did not see anything about them removing them but that will make happiness harder with the reduction from 10 to 5 and no chests.


----------



## DisTXMom

I read the update notes- they say it should make happiness easier.  Is it that the lower levels will be easier but the highest level will be harder?  Also, I received a pop up in the game that as a longtime player, I’m received a series is gifts while new players do this tutorial.  Been playing 5 years- not sure what the tutorial even is.


----------



## Renarr

DisTXMom said:


> I read the update notes- they say it should make happiness easier.  Is it that the lower levels will be easier but the highest level will be harder?  Also, I received a pop up in the game that as a longtime player, I’m received a series is gifts while new players do this tutorial.  Been playing 5 years- not sure what the tutorial even is.View attachment 561933



The new Tutorial is significantly more generous than the Tutorial older players went through was, so they compensated for that with the gifts.

I don't know of too many people who are finding this happiness system easier.  They didn't drop the decay rate by enough (or dropped the gain rate of the collected happiness too much) to really achieve that even despite the additional wishers.



anya.sparrow said:


> I just noticed that they have increased the max number of characters in the kingdom to 100.  I guess that is good for the newer players, so I am happy for them.



Going through the Peter Pan storyline (welcoming John Darling now), and I'm very much appreciating the higher numbers!



godders said:


> Has anyone else not had any chests in the park since the update? Did they say that was going away?



I've been following one of the ******* servers lately, and it sounds like this is a bug being looked into.


----------



## Quellman

Guess what folks - Rex and THe Cinderella Step mother are on permanent sale!  Both are down to 200 Gems each as part of rebalancing. I might think about purchasing Rex. But chances are he won't be useful in the future, especially since it has been a while since we had a tower challenge.  

Don't forget Raya starts today, keep those characters free!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

godders said:


> Has anyone else not had any chests in the park since the update? Did they say that was going away?



was coming here to ask just this question as I have not had any chests since installing the update either


----------



## Arundal

They are reporting on the Customer Service site they are looking into that and people’s inability to play advertising


----------



## Quellman

Event didn't load for me on iOS. Got the calendar chest. And that's all.  Had to force quit and then come back in. Thanks Interns for a great roll out. We should have known this was going to be terrible judging by the quality of the live stream


----------



## adamreisinger

Quellman said:


> Event didn't load for me on iOS. Got the calendar chest. And that's all. Thanks Interns for a great roll out. We should have known this was going to be terrible judging by the quality of the live stream


Having the same issue. Loaded it up at 10am to collect my calendar reward and the event countdown was still on the screen. Loaded it again shortly after 11am and nothing. Countdown gone, no event. Well, I guess this gives me more time to finish leveling my Brave characters.


----------



## Quellman

adamreisinger said:


> Having the same issue. Loaded it up at 10am to collect my calendar reward and the event countdown was still on the screen. Loaded it again shortly after 11am and nothing. Countdown gone, no event. Well, I guess this gives me more time to finish leveling my Brave characters.


Try force quitting the app. Then relaunch.


----------



## adamreisinger

Quellman said:


> Try force quitting the app. Then relaunch.


Yep, it’s working for me now. Bought Namaari for 200 gems and working on welcoming Boun (hopefully will have enough event currency in a few hours).


----------



## lisaradz

So bummed! Since the update, the game won’t load. I’m in an iPhone and it’s not linked to Facebook. Any advice? I have spent so much money on this addicting game.


----------



## Quellman

lisaradz said:


> So bummed! Since the update, the game won’t load. I’m in an iPhone and it’s not linked to Facebook. Any advice? I have spent so much money on this addicting game.


That appears to be a known issue as well. So sorry that it is broken for you


----------



## Peachkins

The event started today? I haven't even downloaded the update. Usually by now it would have made me. Now I'm not sure I want to, lol.


----------



## Disneylover2930

Wigit12 said:


> I officially hate the chests.   I found the first two.  Now it says there is one in my kingdom.   I've been searching for at least a half hour.  Can't find it anywhere    Very annoying.


Does anyone know what happened to the chests in the Disney magic kingdom’s game? I updated it and now they’re gone


----------



## Arundal

Disneylover2930 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the chests in the Disney magic kingdom’s game? I updated it and now they’re gone


See above, this has been reported on the Disney site and they are supposedly looking at the problem.


----------



## Disneylover2930

Hello everyone,
I was just wondering if any of you could tell me what happened to the hidde chests? I updated the game and now they’re gone!


----------



## wnwardii

Disneylover2930 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was just wondering if any of you could tell me what happened to the hidde chests? I updated the game and now they’re gone!


This is a known bug for many users.  I saw a Tweet that they are working on this issue.


----------



## McCoy

Is anyone else having any issues with chests not dropping since the update? 


(/s)


----------



## beavismom

Renarr said:


> I don't know of too many people who are finding this happiness system easier.  They didn't drop the decay rate by enough (or dropped the gain rate of the collected happiness too much) to really achieve that even despite the additional wishers.



I guess I am one of the few.  I have been able to maintain Ecstatic with less effort than usual.  My requests seem to be much more heavy on attractions and the shorter 60 second to 6 minute ones, which allows me to fulfill more during my regular check ins.  I don't reach the max, but I am pretty easily staying in the 50-60 percent range.  For those with a lot of characters put away, it might be worth it to pull out ones who offer the shorter happiness requests. 

I haven't seen Raya yet, so the event overall is meh for me, but I will still plod through it since someday I will know what it's all about.


----------



## supernova

lisaradz said:


> Any advice? I have spent so much money on this addicting game.


Yes.  My first piece of advice... stop spending money on the game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fyi - I was having the issue with no hidden chests and noticed they are back for me this morning (actually had 3 to find) so might be worth checking


----------



## SunDial

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fyi - I was having the issue with no hidden chests and noticed they are back for me this morning (actually had 3 to find) so might be worth checking



I noticed an update was available this morning and they were back with 3 to find too.


----------



## JimmyBean42

Haven't been able to get into the game since the update.  Just spinning at the load screen.  They should restore Streak progress too, as it's not most users fault that was lost.  Doubt they'll do that though.


----------



## Arundal

As an IOS user I still have no chests.


----------



## anya.sparrow

JimmyBean42 said:


> Haven't been able to get into the game since the update.  Just spinning at the load screen.  They should restore Streak progress too, as it's not most users fault that was lost.  Doubt they'll do that though.


They are not very generous with that kind of stuff.  Back during the Princess & the Frog, the game caused a major technical difficulty for me for several days right at the end.  I had been on track to get Tiana.  After resolving my issue, they refused to do anything about that and she still sits there are a darkened character.  Every once in a while when I scroll past her I get a little mad.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Arundal said:


> As an IOS user I still have no chests.


 Me neither. Even with the update yesterday.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> As an IOS user I still have no chests.



Same here.


----------



## Renarr

There are reports that there's a new iOS update this morning that brings the chests back.


----------



## Osum

Just downloaded the iOS update. Chests are back!


----------



## supernova

Words cannot explain how much I am not shocked that these inept interns at Gameloft would release yet another update plagued with bugs.  Zero reason for chests to be touched or impacted with this update.  And yet...

I mean, seriously -- someone please enlighten me to the massive enhancement to the chests that required Gameloft to touch the chest code to begin with.


----------



## supernova

Finally finished the inane Moana side storyline, filled with pointless 12-hour tasks.

I am just about over this event and we're only half way in.  I've decided I'm only going to keep going with this event until I get the comfy costumes for Boun and Tuk.  Then I'm done.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Finally finished the inane Moana side storyline, filled with pointless 12-hour tasks.
> 
> I am just about over this event and we're only half way in.  I've decided I'm only going to keep going with this event until I get the comfy costumes for Boun and Tuk.  Then I'm done.



I'm not feeling this one at all.  I have no idea who these characters are and it's just not fun to play this way.  I wish they would stop trying to promote their new ventures in the game.


----------



## Onceler

mmmears said:


> I'm not feeling this one at all.  I have no idea who these characters are and it's just not fun to play this way.  I wish they would stop trying to promote their new ventures in the game.



I very much agree. These are characters from a movie that most people won't watch until June at the earliest so there is no attachment to any of them. Delaying this event until June would have made much more sense.

The one positive is that there are 5 characters instead of the usual 7. So it appears that Gameloft is not forcing obscure minor characters on us to reach 7 (like they did with the pig from Moana who had about 30 seconds of screen time in the entire movie).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm not feeling this one at all.  I have no idea who these characters are and it's just not fun to play this way.  I wish they would stop trying to promote their new ventures in the game.


Would I prefer Robin Hood or even Hunchback characters walking around my park?  Absolutely.  



Onceler said:


> I very much agree. These are characters from a movie that most people won't watch until June at the earliest so there is no attachment to any of them. Delaying this event until June would have made much more sense.


Agreed.  This should have been an early summer event.  It's not like the inclusion of these characters into this game are making me want to buy the movie.

In other news, I'm two ear hats from starting Merida to level 10, which will officially end the Brave characters for me.  Thank goodness I have a few scrolls stockpiled.  No reason to pointlessly be sitting on these things when the idea is to use them as needed.  Since this event started, I've been able to bring both Ratatouille characters to 9 and finish off two Brave characters, all while continuing to level up whoever the hell these new characters are.


----------



## Arundal

Has anyone else notice that since update to put chests back in park, now I don’t get option on parade to get an ad to get two happiness icons for the last float?


----------



## msteddom

I’m having the same issue.  I also don’t receive a chest or gems after watching an ad.  It just makes me watch another ad.


----------



## beavismom

I just got an assortment of chests as an apology for the update mess.


----------



## m8480

IOS users. I backed up my phone. Uninstalled the app. Reinstalled and restored. That worked for me for the load screen that kept spinning.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow, I actually came in first in a trophy event (I don't waste gems on events, so I must have started late and gotten a slow board because I won with 100).  What in the world do I do with this trophy?  It is not as if I can show it off to anyone in the game!!!  Silly.  I personally think they should make a character chest a reward in these competitions, whether it be milestone or competitive.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Would I prefer Robin Hood or even Hunchback characters walking around my park?  Absolutely.



I would LOVE it if they added Robin Hood.  As of now, I have Remy & Linguine left, plus whatever dragon characters I'm working on (I really do not know their names).  Still not enjoying this event.  I'm glad that the one special character was cheap, gem wise.


----------



## lexybear

I hate these crabs. Impossible to find all 10 without wasting a half hour.


----------



## mikegood2

While I don’t know, or care, who the new characters are, for the most part I’m finding this event much more tolerable than most! I think the combination of 2 weeks vs. 3 weeks and 5 characters vs. 7 makes a big difference. Also helps that to date rare is the most difficult they’ve been. If this was a traditional 3+ week event I think I woulda already stopped playing.

So what level is everyone planning on leveling their characters to before we can start collecting for the the final character in 2+ days? I’ve just finished getting everyone up to 4 and will probably stop there for now. Can’t believe I’m sayin this, but I wouldn’t mind a few 2/4 hour jobs for the basic final item. The getting 5 every 2 hours is getting really old.



lexybear said:


> I hate these crabs. Impossible to find all 10 without wasting a half hour.



Me to! So far I’ve found them all, but its taking far to long to do it. Especially the last one I found. It was nowhere in the kingdom and I know with 100% certainty it was not were I ended up finding it. I’ve found that force quitting and restarting the app helps. Not uncommon that 1 or 2 can be found at the main hub after doing that.While I don’t care about the rewards, finding the last 1-3 each collect has become a matter of principle.


----------



## mikegood2

Looks like level 4 isn’t enough for some characters. Just got to a team effort event quest that has a quest for Sisu (4 hours) and a different quest for Boun which requires him to be level 5. I’m leveling him up right now.

Looks like the Druuns are gonna be an issue. After leveling Boun I’m down to 33. Not sure why it’s 33? Must not have collected all 5 one of the times?


----------



## Arundal

mikegood2 said:


> Looks like level 4 isn’t enough for some characters. Just got to a team effort event quest that has a quest for Sisu (4 hours) and a different quest for Boun which requires him to be level 5. I’m leveling him up right now.
> 
> Looks like the Druuns are gonna be an issue. After leveling Boun I’m down to 33. Not sure why it’s 33? Must not have collected all 5 one of the times?


I just happened to have two at Level 5 and two at Level 4 when quest came up and it is followed by the next Welcome Raya quest.


----------



## mmmears

I saw this on reddit, so take it with a grain of salt, but someone listed this as the recommended levels.

Boun - 5
TukTuk - 2
Blue Lady - 4
Last character wearing hat - 1
Non-hat wearing non-blue lady - 4

Sorry.  I can't keep the names straight and the post I saw just had their photos next to the level.  I've followed it so far and it's worked for me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I saw this on reddit, so take it with a grain of salt, but someone listed this as the recommended levels.
> 
> Boun - 5
> TukTuk - 2
> Blue Lady - 4
> Last character wearing hat - 1
> Non-hat wearing non-blue lady - 4
> 
> Sorry.  I can't keep the names straight and the post I saw just had their photos next to the level.  I've followed it so far and it's worked for me.  Hope this helps.



Good to know and hope that’s the case. Have Boun at 5 and all the others at 4. 2 are ready to level and I’ll definitely have Sisu and Bout ready to level when we can start collecting for Raya on Tuesday morning.


----------



## PrincessP

Re: levels @mikegood2 & @mmmears, 

I found this via Reddit....don’t know how reliable, but

https://dmktokenguide.com/
To do tasks to obtain final character Raya tokens, you need these levels:

boun lvl 5
tuk tuk lvl 5 (or only lvl 4 to do group task with the premium character)
blue lady lvl 3 (but lvl 4 for a story line progression task I think)
premium character lady lvl 4 (group task with tuk tuk at lvl 4)


----------



## Renarr

I've got Boun at 6, Namaari at 5, Tuk Tuk and Sisu both at 4.  Just need a couple tokens until everybody's ready again.  Planning on upgrading Namaari or Tuk Tuk in the morning, as neither has a planned token conflict for Raya.  Probably Tuk Tuk, since his tokens are easier to collect for.

I've seen the same list that PrincessP posted.  Those posts have been spot on so far.



mikegood2 said:


> Looks like level 4 isn’t enough for some characters. Just got to a team effort event quest that has a quest for Sisu (4 hours) and a different quest for Boun which requires him to be level 5. I’m leveling him up right now.
> 
> Looks like the Druuns are gonna be an issue. After leveling Boun I’m down to 33. Not sure why it’s 33? Must not have collected all 5 one of the times?



One of the level ups required 8 commons rather than a multiple of 5.  Although 33 is an odd number, maybe grabbed one and forgot about the rest?


----------



## Gorechick

I haven't been on this thread in a while, but I'm another user who hasn't been able to load the game since the updates. None of the 3 updates have helped, nor reinstalling. I'm sad cos I enjoyed the game.


----------



## Quellman

Gorechick said:


> I haven't been on this thread in a while, but I'm another user who hasn't been able to load the game since the updates. None of the 3 updates have helped, nor reinstalling. I'm sad cos I enjoyed the game.


Make sure you have a help ticket in.


----------



## Gorechick

Quellman said:


> Make sure you have a help ticket in.


I tried to put one in with Gameloft and it wouldn't process to send.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I saw this on reddit, so take it with a grain of salt, but someone listed this as the recommended levels.
> 
> Boun - 5
> TukTuk - 2
> Blue Lady - 4
> Last character wearing hat - 1
> Non-hat wearing non-blue lady - 4
> 
> Sorry.  I can't keep the names straight and the post I saw just had their photos next to the level.  I've followed it so far and it's worked for me.  Hope this helps.


There is zero reason to keep any of these characters straight.  It's not like their inclusion in this game has made anyone decide to see the film.  And no matter if we've seen the movie or not, the characters were still to be included.  Poor choice of events, interns.  Poor choice.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> I've got Boun at 6, Namaari at 5, Tuk Tuk and Sisu both at 4.  Just need a couple tokens until everybody's ready again.  Planning on upgrading Namaari or Tuk Tuk in the morning, as neither has a planned token conflict for Raya.  Probably Tuk Tuk, since his tokens are easier to collect for.
> 
> I've seen the same list that PrincessP posted.  Those posts have been spot on so far.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the level ups required 8 commons rather than a multiple of 5.  Although 33 is an odd number, maybe grabbed one and forgot about the rest?


Not too worried about overlapping.  It's the number of common tokens this final character is going to require to welcome her.  Five every two hours, I'd rather wait and welcome her then continue leveling.  But that's just me.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Not too worried about overlapping.  It's the number of common tokens this final character is going to require to welcome her.  Five every two hours, I'd rather wait and welcome her then continue leveling.  But that's just me.



Same.  I can always level up the rest of them after the event is over.  I'm more concerned with getting the final character since that's not a given for me.


----------



## mmmears

PrincessP said:


> Re: levels @mikegood2 & @mmmears,
> 
> I found this via Reddit....don’t know how reliable, but
> 
> https://dmktokenguide.com/
> To do tasks to obtain final character Raya tokens, you need these levels:
> 
> boun lvl 5
> tuk tuk lvl 5 (or only lvl 4 to do group task with the premium character)
> blue lady lvl 3 (but lvl 4 for a story line progression task I think)
> premium character lady lvl 4 (group task with tuk tuk at lvl 4)



Thanks for sharing.  I hadn't read that, so I guess I need to level up tuk tuk.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> There is zero reason to keep any of these characters straight.  It's not like their inclusion in this game has made anyone decide to see the film.  And no matter if we've seen the movie or not, the characters were still to be included.  Poor choice of events, interns.  Poor choice.



From the games standpoint name a better choice of movies for an event. I’m sure you, me and everyone who regularly posts here can come up with a list, with probably a far number of overlapping choices, that we would prefer, but it wouldn’t be in the games best interest right now. As much as we may disagree and dislike it the entire purpose of this game is to promote and keep us in the Disney bubble. Right now Raya and the Last Dragon is what they are pushing, so that’s gonna be the event. Is it gonna sell you or me on buying the movie? Of course not, but it will sell it to others. Never underestimate the power of a little kid playing this game to push their parents into buying the movie because they see these new characters.


----------



## lexybear

Can't even open the app anymore. Crashes before it even loads. Tried clearing data, cache, etc. Nothing works.


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> Same.  I can always level up the rest of them after the event is over.  I'm more concerned with getting the final character since that's not a given for me.



Yeah, I only didn't wait because (1) with Namaari and Tuk Tuk's 1 hour quest, I'd be shocked if I didn't get Raya, and (2) I'm still in the Peter Pan storyline groveling for magic.


----------



## supernova

Just finished up on the third and final Ratatouille character.  Shockingly, that leaves me with ONLY these most recent characters to work on.  I was able to pack away a bunch of useless attractions and now I'm just working on these characters and gaining as much event currency as I can for these final few days.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> From the games standpoint name a better choice of movies for an event. I’m sure you, me and everyone who regularly posts here can come up with a list, with probably a far number of overlapping choices, that we would prefer, but it wouldn’t be in the games best interest right now. As much as we may disagree and dislike it the entire purpose of this game is to promote and keep us in the Disney bubble. Right now Raya and the Last Dragon is what they are pushing, so that’s gonna be the event. Is it gonna sell you or me on buying the movie? Of course not, but it will sell it to others. Never underestimate the power of a little kid playing this game to push their parents into buying the movie because they see these new characters.


And what's strange is that this game has more films included now than I might have realized.  Looking at the animated films and excluding the questionable Disney properties (still not convinced that "Mars Needs Moms" was anything more than a Disney distribution channel) and the forgetables (Dinosaur comes to mind), and the ones Gameloft probably won't use (I'm looking at YOU, Fantasia), here's what's left:
Pinocchio, 101 Dalmatians, Aristocats, Robin Hood, Rescuers, Hunchback, Tarzan, and maybe Treasure Planet and Bolt.  Not sold on a few of these, plus there are a few other animated flops (Home on the Range) that I didn't bother with.  So there are barely a half a dozen left to include.  Plus, many of the already-included properties are missing a character or two of note (Mulan and Pocahontas).  On the Pixar front, we're missing A Bug's Life, Up, Cars, and possibly Soul (another limited character set, I would imagine).


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> And what's strange is that this game has more films included now than I might have realized.  Looking at the animated films and excluding the questionable Disney properties (still not convinced that "Mars Needs Moms" was anything more than a Disney distribution channel) and the forgetables (Dinosaur comes to mind), and the ones Gameloft probably won't use (I'm looking at YOU, Fantasia), here's what's left:
> Pinocchio, 101 Dalmatians, Aristocats, Robin Hood, Rescuers, Hunchback Tarzan, and maybe Treasure Planet and Bolt.  Not sold on a few of these, plus there are a few other animated flops (Home on the Range) that I didn't bother with.  So there are barely a half a dozen left to include.  Plus, many of the already-included properties are missing a character or two of note (Mulan and Pocahontas).  On the Pixar front, we're missing A Bug's Life, Up, Cars, and possibly Soul (another limited character set, I would imagine).



Looking at your list, never heard of Treasure Planet, I don’t see anything that merits a 7 character event. Honestly I’d have to look, but I can probably count on one hand how many of the previous events warranted 7 characters. While I don’t care about this current event, I do like that it’s only 2 weeks and 5 characters. Hope they ditch 3+ week 7 character events from now on.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Looking at your list, I don’t see anything that merits a 7 character event. Honestly I’d have to look, but I can probably count on one hand how many of the previous events warranted 7 characters. While I don’t care about this current event, I do like that it’s only 2 weeks and 5 characters. Hope they ditch 3+ week 7 character events from now on.


They might be able to squeeze seven out of Hunchback (if they included the three gargoyles) and could certainly get seven out of Robin Hood, and if they stretch, they might hit it with Tarzan.  The rest could easily each hit 5.  Cars could spill over onto three screens like a few of the other films.



mikegood2 said:


> ...never heard of Treasure Planet


Trust me, you didn't miss much...


----------



## Quellman

Took a chance and didn't add any more gold trophy to my collection, and the second place person did the same. Ties are always better. Good game friends. Could have used some more raya attraction tokens from those chest though. I feel like those aren't as plentiful as in past events. Lots of 10 extra EC.


----------



## supernova

So I'm down to only needing 2 hats for whoever Raya is, but there is only a little under three days left to welcome her.  I'm seriously considering spending the 9.99 to welcome her before the event ends.  Would anyone care to talk me out of this, please?  Because I'm getting anxious about missing out.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> So I'm down to only needing 2 hats for whoever Raya is, but there is only a little under three days left to welcome her.  I'm seriously considering spending the 9.99 to welcome her before the event ends.  Would anyone care to talk me out of this, please?  Because I'm getting anxious about missing out.



I’m thinking that’s a good idea! Always better to be safe than sorry and you get the added benefit of being able to level Raya up an extra level or two with what you’ve also collected. Another wonderful benefit is the your helping out little companies like GameLoft and Disney.

I’m down to needing 3 hats. Also thought about buying her, but I live for the pressure of not knowing if Ill be able to complete the event. I like living on the edge like that!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> So I'm down to only needing 2 hats for whoever Raya is, but there is only a little under three days left to welcome her.  I'm seriously considering spending the 9.99 to welcome her before the event ends.  Would anyone care to talk me out of this, please?  Because I'm getting anxious about missing out.



Well.... nope.  Can't do it.  Sorry.  I still need 5 hats, and I guess I just don't care that much about it.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> I’m thinking that’s a good idea! Always better to be safe than sorry and you get the added benefit of being able to level Raya up an extra level or two with what you’ve also collected. Another wonderful benefit is the your helping out little companies like GameLoft and Disney.
> 
> I’m down to needing 3 hats. Also thought about buying her, but I live for the pressure of not knowing if Ill be able to complete the event. I like living on the edge like that!


Got those last two hats pretty quickly.  One more sword thing for level 2.  Curious to see what will be the last task so I get the "Thanks for playing" screen.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Got those last two hats pretty quickly.  One more sword thing for level 2.  Curious to see what will be the last task so I get the "Thanks for playing" screen.



Must got my final 2 and welcomed Raya. Figured I won’t be able to get her to level 2 before bed, so sent her out on her 4 hour mission. If I have good drops I can always spend a few of the 16 gems for completing the set to speed her up and level her. Hoping they don’t have to many more missions and I get the Thanks for playing screen soon!


----------



## JamesGarvey

mikegood2 said:


> Must got my final 2 and welcomed Raya. Figured I won’t be able to get her to level 2 before bed, so sent her out on her 4 hour mission. If I have good drops I can always spend a few of the 16 gems for completing the set to speed her up and level her. Hoping they don’t have to many more missions and I get the Thanks for playing screen soon!



One more 8 hour task with Sisu and that’s the end of the event.


----------



## supernova

JamesGarvey said:


> One more 8 hour task with Sisu and that’s the end of the event.


Yep. The 8-hour joint task just finished and I got the message.  Raya needs to be at level 2 to complete the event.


----------



## beavismom

I wonder if the ease of this event is a break due to the extremely poor execution of it, or because they figure most people don't know/care enough about these characters to spend money?  I did get the event items with gems, but wouldn't have spent a penny of real money.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep. The 8-hour joint task just finished and I got the message.  Raya needs to be at level 2 to complete the event.



I just started that 8 hour task.  Nice to be done with this one.


----------



## mikegood2

beavismom said:


> I wonder if the ease of this event is a break due to the extremely poor execution of it, or because they figure most people don't know/care enough about these characters to spend money?  I did get the event items with gems, but wouldn't have spent a penny of real money.



Yea and Yes? I’ve wondered if sometimes if GameLoft has a contractual obligation for some of these events and they just phone it in? Either way, I’d be happy if all future events would be like this one!



mmmears said:


> I just started that 8 hour task.  Nice to be done with this one.



Leveled Raya to 2 a few hours ago. Figured I’d get a few more. Waiting to do the 8h event over night. Think the You finished a other event you didn’t want scree would be a good way to start my day tomorro.


----------



## mikegood2

Finally got all of Merida’s hats, she’s currently leveling and Brave characters are finally don’t.

Now I’m down to just 7 characters:
Raya - 2
*Sisu* - 5
*Namaari* - 5 (ready for 6)
*TukTuk* - 5  (ready for 6)
*Boun* - 5  (ready for 6)

*Remy* - 9
*Linguini* - 9


----------



## ConeyLighthouse

If you get Tuk Tuk to level 5, he can get the hats for Raya all by himself but it takes 6 hours - is it easier / more likely to drop than the 1 hour task with Namaari? Or is it still the same % chance (Rare, etc.)?


----------



## Renarr

ConeyLighthouse said:


> If you get Tuk Tuk to level 5, he can get the hats for Raya all by himself but it takes 6 hours - is it easier / more likely to drop than the 1 hour task with Namaari? Or is it still the same % chance (Rare, etc.)?



It's still the same rarity, but because it doesn't conflict with the Sword, it's more likely to drop on any individual drop.

But because you can run the 1 hour task *six times* in the time you can run the other task once, you're still going to end up with more Ear Hats running the 1 hour task.


----------



## McCoy

I'm not sure that one-hour task has dropped even a single hat for me.  All of mine have come from elsewhere. Anecdotal, of course, but I am just about ready to give up on it and do the 6-hour task just to compare.


----------



## karly05

I got my last ear hat to welcome Raya early this morning. I was really thinking I was not going to make it, and was ok with that, but glad I got her.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow, actually finished an event.  With 4 whole minutes to spare, lol.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Ahh yes, the ole ’now you need more tokens to level up characters’ scheme. I’d forgotten about that. Boun was ready to level and now that the event is over, he suddenly needs 5 more of each token to get to 7...


----------



## supernova

Mine are all at 5, and fortunately still ready to move to 6 when the event ended.  Of course, there is the small factor of the common token to contend with now to get them all to the next level.  On with the endless grind...


----------



## Peachkins

I'm personally super irritated that Ducky and Bunny no longer collect Merida's ear hats. And I came nowhere close to getting Raya. I spent most of the last week trying to get ear hats to welcome Sisu. It took a ridiculously long time, and totally destroyed any chance I had of finishing.


----------



## csmith1004

Is anyone else annoyed by the ratatouille task that requires Gusteaus to be enchanted? I need 2 more tokens but despite opening tons of chests I’m not finding them! Ugh.


----------



## mikegood2

csmith1004 said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the ratatouille task that requires Gusteaus to be enchanted? I need 2 more tokens but despite opening tons of chests I’m not finding them! Ugh.



Yeah it’s a problem, just look back at any of the previous post, mostly mine, complaining about building enhancements in general. Building enhancements will probably go down as the worst “feature“ the game has ever added. Most of the time they just cripple a building and take away items that would have previously been included once you built it.


----------



## mmmears

csmith1004 said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the ratatouille task that requires Gusteaus to be enchanted? I need 2 more tokens but despite opening tons of chests I’m not finding them! Ugh.



Yes.  It's super annoying.  So is the rate for the common token for the Raya characters.  I swear it seems like they are trying to make people quit.


----------



## mara512

csmith1004 said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the ratatouille task that requires Gusteaus to be enchanted? I need 2 more tokens but despite opening tons of chests I’m not finding them! Ugh.


Yes.   Every time I open the game it irritates me.   If they are going to make a quest dependent on enchanting a building they should at least let you get a token once in a while.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have to say, the Hollywood Tower of Terror giving out the Ratatouille common tokens has been the most helpful enchantment to my memory.  I have it enchanted to that level on ios, but not windows and it really seems to make a difference.  Still hoping to be able to enchant the Windows TOT, but those Disneyland tokens are so stinking rare in chests it seems.  I am still 26 away in Windows.  But, I have yet to welcome Linguini so maybe my luck will improve enough to get it while I grind on Ratatouille for several months.


----------



## mmmears

I just finished Ratatouille so now the only characters hanging out in my park are the Raya ones.  It's really nice to be able to check in and only take a minute to do so, but I also realized that no other characters seem to collect for this lot - which means it's going to take forever to level them all up.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I just finished Ratatouille so now the only characters hanging out in my park are the Raya ones.  It's really nice to be able to check in and only take a minute to do so, but I also realized that no other characters seem to collect for this lot - which means it's going to take forever to level them all up.


There are actually a few (though not many) additional characters that can help.  Off hand, the only ones I can think of are Mike W, Fairy Godmother, Pete, and Boo.  What's a pain is that, with Mike out on his 6-hour task to get tokens, he's the only one I have that can generate wishes, so I wind up with five or six kids waiting to meet him, and then my happiness drops.  Started leaving five or six other characters out to do two-hour tasks, just to be able to generate additional happiness.  Working so far.  But yeah, even with the few additional helping with Raya, they're going to take forever.  Doesn't help much that I have no idea who these waste-of-time characters even are.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> There are actually a few (though not many) additional characters that can help.  Off hand, the only ones I can think of are Mike W, Fairy Godmother, Pete, and Boo.  What's a pain is that, with Mike out on his 6-hour task to get tokens, he's the only one I have that can generate wishes, so I wind up with five or six kids waiting to meet him, and then my happiness drops.  Started leaving five or six other characters out to do two-hour tasks, just to be able to generate additional happiness.  Working so far.  But yeah, even with the few additional helping with Raya, they're going to take forever.  Doesn't help much that I have no idea who these waste-of-time characters even are.



Huh.  I must have the tokens that those characters can provide.  Or I'm somehow missing something.  My Raya characters are stuck ATM since I don't have enough of the common token to level them all up.  I have Mickey and Minnie in my park right now, but I'm wondering if I sent them home maybe I'd only get ride-wishes since none of the Raya characters can fulfill wishes.


----------



## twentyco

mmmears said:


> Huh.  I must have the tokens that those characters can provide.  Or I'm somehow missing something.  My Raya characters are stuck ATM since I don't have enough of the common token to level them all up.  I have Mickey and Minnie in my park right now, but I'm wondering if I sent them home maybe I'd only get ride-wishes since none of the Raya characters can fulfill wishes.



The non-Raya characters only collect tokens for the little boy, whose name I forgot.  If you have all the tokens for him (other than the common ones) they do not help.

For happiness, I have been leaving Pluto and Woody "out" in my park without sending them on tasks, and I get a lot of wish requests for them doing that.  Since theirs are only 60 seconds, it is quick to collect them when I log in for a couple of minutes.  I also get a lot of ride ones, and then a few Mike W when he is on the 6 hour task, but it balances out pretty well.


----------



## mmmears

twentyco said:


> The non-Raya characters only collect tokens for the little boy, whose name I forgot.  If you have all the tokens for him (other than the common ones) they do not help.
> 
> For happiness, I have been leaving Pluto and Woody "out" in my park without sending them on tasks, and I get a lot of wish requests for them doing that.  Since theirs are only 60 seconds, it is quick to collect them when I log in for a couple of minutes.  I also get a lot of ride ones, and then a few Mike W when he is on the 6 hour task, but it balances out pretty well.



That's it.  I have all of his tokens other than the common ones, so I guess that's why my park is so empty. 

Just collected enough to level him up, and now Mike and the others are back in my park looking for tokens.  This is going to be a very long chapter.


----------



## mikegood2

Finished collecting all my main common item for Ratatouille a few days ago., but still have Remy and Linguini at level 9 . Each have an item which is almost done but only half half for the other. Strangely it’s the hats that are almost done, can’t remember the last time I’ve had that happen.


----------



## Renarr

anya.sparrow said:


> I have to say, the Hollywood Tower of Terror giving out the Ratatouille common tokens has been the most helpful enchantment to my memory.  I have it enchanted to that level on ios, but not windows and it really seems to make a difference.  Still hoping to be able to enchant the Windows TOT, but those Disneyland tokens are so stinking rare in chests it seems.  I am still 26 away in Windows.  But, I have yet to welcome Linguini so maybe my luck will improve enough to get it while I grind on Ratatouille for several months.



Amen to this!

I just started collecting for Timothy Q. Mouse, and all I would hear about is how the Delivery Bundles were such a pain. Having Tower of Terror pick up a bunch of those for me has been awesome.

I've been wanting to enchant it to 5 so that I can clear the token conflicts sooner for the later storylines, but I'm going to need over 150 of those Disney Park relics to do it, so... that'll take awhile.  At least it's not its own random type of relic with crazy rarity, though.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Huh.  I must have the tokens that those characters can provide.  Or I'm somehow missing something.  My Raya characters are stuck ATM since I don't have enough of the common token to level them all up.  I have Mickey and Minnie in my park right now, but I'm wondering if I sent them home maybe I'd only get ride-wishes since none of the Raya characters can fulfill wishes.


That was my problem when the event ended. I  had all five characters ready to level up (except for the common tokens) so the other tokens were maxed out.  I wanted to get as many gems as possible during the conversion, so I figured I'd wait and use magic instead.  So one by one, I was able to get everyone up to 6, which is when I started figuring out which characters continued to be helpful.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I have to say, the Hollywood Tower of Terror giving out the Ratatouille common tokens has been the most helpful enchantment to my memory.  I have it enchanted to that level on ios, but not windows and it really seems to make a difference.  Still hoping to be able to enchant the Windows TOT, but those Disneyland tokens are so stinking rare in chests it seems.  I am still 26 away in Windows.  But, I have yet to welcome Linguini so maybe my luck will improve enough to get it while I grind on Ratatouille for several months.


True, but I've been done with my Ratatouille characters for about two weeks now, and the dumb Tower is still cranking out common tokens, perhaps towards attraction enchantments, I guess.  Hoping I can finally max out on them so I can stash that building away, too.


----------



## supernova

twentyco said:


> The non-Raya characters only collect tokens for the little boy, whose name I forgot.  If you have all the tokens for him (other than the common ones) they do not help.


I haven't bothered seeing this movie, so as far as I know, "the little boy" could be his official name in the movie.


----------



## beavismom

I broke my usual rule about chest purchases and used gems to get a LK chest.  I actually got Ed, who was my last remaining character in that set, so a semi-lucky day for me.  Now I at least have a few different characters to look at in the park for a while.  I'm getting tired of the ones I am using for Ratatouille, Brave and Raya.  I should finish off Brave and maybe Ratatouille in the next couple of weeks at least.  Raya will be around for a while with the lack of common tokens, but I think it is pretty similar to the grind for those with Brave.  I, too, decided to maximize gems rather than continue to level characters during the event.


----------



## mikegood2

beavismom said:


> I broke my usual rule about chest purchases and used gems to get a LK chest.  I actually got Ed, who was my last remaining character in that set, so a semi-lucky day for me.  Now I at least have a few different characters to look at in the park for a while.  I'm getting tired of the ones I am using for Ratatouille, Brave and Raya.  I should finish off Brave and maybe Ratatouille in the next couple of weeks at least.  Raya will be around for a while with the lack of common tokens, but I think it is pretty similar to the grind for those with Brave.  I, too, decided to maximize gems rather than continue to level characters during the event.



Nothing wrong with that at all. I though about it for a second too. Then I realized I’m so close to just having to collect for Raya characters, I decided against it.


----------



## Quellman

mmmears said:


> I have Mickey and Minnie in my park right now, but I'm wondering if I sent them home maybe I'd only get ride-wishes since none of the Raya characters can fulfill wishes.


Absolutely. If you have no characters that grant wishes then all you get are attractions.  Keeping Woody out can be more beneficial than anyone else. His 60s task draws the wish kids closer (easy to find), and the task can be shortened after 30 seconds to completion for free. Making him a great choice for just popping in to do maint on your kingdom and get your happiness up.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Absolutely. If you have no characters that grant wishes then all you get are attractions.  Keeping Woody out can be more beneficial than anyone else. His 60s task draws the wish kids closer (easy to find), and the task can be shortened after 30 seconds to completion for free. Making him a great choice for just popping in to do maint on your kingdom and get your happiness up.


I had more characters out, but while sitting in the office yesterday I realized that the only ones I should use for happiness are the ones with shorter tasks.  Spanish unless their happiness is three minutes or under, back they go.  I can probably just get away with Woody and Pluto, I guess.  One minute task cut n half, they are done in 30 seconds.


----------



## mikegood2

I  just keep 2 or 3 of those characters out because otherwise I tend to forget to bring them out when I need to collect happiness. Since I buy a happyness Safeguard around 3 times a week it’s not uncommon that I have all 8 (?) happiness filled up so I just send them out on longer longer that are around the time left on my happiness safeguard. Since we only get 5 happiness for ecstatic now, it’s nearly impossible to stay in it without using the safeguard now.


----------



## mikegood2

Hey @supernova you quoted and responded to my last post this weekend, right? I know the board was down for close to a day and wonder if they had to recover from a backup?

Anyways, unless I’ve completely lost it and you didn’t post anything, your correct, since the lastest happiness changes the safeguard isn’t necessary anymore. Didn’t realize I was using them less. Had a day or two in the last week or so I hardly play and threw one up out of habit. Now that each smile adds 2 instead of 1 I probably didn’t need to.

With the Raya characters and their shorter job times I’m probably logging in more times a day. Luckily I can collect quicker because I think I only have 18 characters out. Only need 5 more Remy items and I’ll be down to a dozen.


----------



## Sandra32

Just finished levelling Boun to Level 9 and it tells me it’s now maxed out. Didn’t realise they didn’t go up to Level 10.  Is this to stay or is it just this storyline which I have no interest on having not seen the film?


----------



## pangyal

Sandra32 said:


> Just finished levelling Boun to Level 9 and it tells me it’s now maxed out. Didn’t realise they didn’t go up to Level 10.  Is this to stay or is it just this storyline which I have no interest on having not seen the film?


Isn’t that interesting! I just checked the wiki and it looks like all of those Raya characters do max out at level 9. I wonder if they will add level 10 down the line to keep it aligned with the other groups.


----------



## anya.sparrow

pangyal said:


> Isn’t that interesting! I just checked the wiki and it looks like all of those Raya characters do max out at level 9. I wonder if they will add level 10 down the line to keep it aligned with the other groups.


Wow, that is strange.  It seems so odd that they would limit these characters to 9 when almost all others are at 10.  Random intern thinking.


----------



## mikegood2

pangyal said:


> Isn’t that interesting! I just checked the wiki and it looks like all of those Raya characters do max out at level 9. I wonder if they will add level 10 down the line to keep it aligned with the other groups.



According to Reddit, it’s a known issue they are working on a fix. That said it’s strange that they could have that type of glitch In the first place.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> According to Reddit, it’s a known issue they are working on a fix. That said it’s strange that they could have that type of glitch In the first place.


It's friggin' amateur hour over at Gameloft with each new release.


----------



## mikegood2

OK, so far after about a week of not using Happiness Safeguards I’ve been able to stay in, or get back to Ecstatic most of the time. That said it seems like it’s been a little tougher to stay there since they added the Bee mini event and I’m not sure if something changed, or if it it’s more likely because I’m logging in less often every day?

Since the recent happiness changes, did they make some other changes I’m not aware of?  I know that you now support get 2 happiness instead of 1 when your in joyous, but I’d say it’s only giving me 1 about 1/3 of the time. Anyone else experiencing the same thing? Also, did they change the happiness drop times for joyous? It use to be 1 hour per point, but I’m getting more of a drop off overnight. I’ve started the next day in the mid to low 80s a few morning and while I may not have logged in first thing, I know II went to bed in ecstatic and my next log in was definitely under 12 hours.

Anyone else experiencing any of these inconsistencies? It’s also possible they explained it in the recent update notes and I just missed it.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> OK, so far after about a week of not using Happiness Safeguards I’ve been able to stay in, or get back to Ecstatic most of the time. That said it seems like it’s been a little tougher to stay there since they added the Bee mini event and I’m not sure if something changed, or if it it’s more likely because I’m logging in less often every day?
> 
> Since the recent happiness changes, did they make some other changes I’m not aware of?  I know that you now support get 2 happiness instead of 1 when your in joyous, but I’d say it’s only giving me 1 about 1/3 of the time. Anyone else experiencing the same thing? Also, did they change the happiness drop times for joyous? It use to be 1 hour per point, but I’m getting more of a drop off overnight. I’ve started the next day in the mid to low 80s a few morning and while I may not have logged in first thing, I know II went to bed in ecstatic and my next log in was definitely under 12 hours.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing any of these inconsistencies? It’s also possible they explained it in the recent update notes and I just missed it.


Yes Ihave the same thing happening.   I thought it was just me because I didn’t see any other changes either.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Since the recent happiness changes, did they make some other changes I’m not aware of?  I know that you now support get 2 happiness instead of 1 when your in joyous, but I’d say it’s only giving me 1 about 1/3 of the time. Anyone else experiencing the same thing?



That should be about right.  They say that there's 60 levels of happiness to cover the 100%, so each happiness click should give 1 2/3%.



mikegood2 said:


> Also, did they change the happiness drop times for joyous? It use to be 1 hour per point, but I’m getting more of a drop off overnight. I’ve started the next day in the mid to low 80s a few morning and while I may not have logged in first thing, I know II went to bed in ecstatic and my next log in was definitely under 12 hours,



The decay was in terms of the happiness points themselves.  So since each happiness point is 1.67% in Joyous rather than 1.25%, the decay actually is moving faster.


----------



## mikegood2

The Raya characters are kinda strange because on one hand they’re relatively easy to collect for, but on the other hand I’m finding them annoying. For starters I’m really getting tired of collecting soup. Conflicts for items Raya’s hat, unless you have Fang Palace make them really tough to collect. In general it just feels like there are more conflicting items. Also the fact that no non-Raya characters collect, other than for Boun and not having any of the items for sale from Merlin really slow things down.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> The Raya characters are kinda strange because on one hand they’re relatively easy to collect for, but on the other hand I’m finding them annoying. For starters I’m really getting tired of collecting soup. Conflicts for items Raya’s hat, unless you have Fang Palace make them really tough to collect. In general it just feels like there are more conflicting items. Also the fact that no non-Raya characters collect, other than for Boun and not having any of the items for sale from Merlin really slow things down.



I agree.  It's going to be a really long, boring journey to collect them all.  And I have Boun stuck at 9, so that's not really helping.  These are the only characters I'm working on and I hate to complain so much, but I'm just not into it these days.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> The Raya characters are kinda strange because on one hand they’re relatively easy to collect for, but on the other hand I’m finding them annoying. For starters I’m really getting tired of collecting soup. Conflicts for items Raya’s hat, unless you have Fang Palace make them really tough to collect. In general it just feels like there are more conflicting items. Also the fact that no non-Raya characters collect, other than for Boun and not having any of the items for sale from Merlin really slow things down.


Dwindling down on the number of available plots of land to open (funny how there is no longer a clamoring for more land), and they have sold through the film library pretty quickly.  Time to artificially slow down the game and stretch time.  Wonder if they will start doing movie expansion sets rather than continually introduce the rest of the outstanding films?


----------



## DisTXMom

Is there a Star Wars event coming? Seeing some chatter online about one.


----------



## jcarwash

DisTXMom said:


> Is there a Star Wars event coming? Seeing some chatter online about one.



On Friday April 16 they are announcing another set of Star Wars characters coming to the game.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381970437953908739


----------



## beavismom

Finally bringing in Luke, Leia, Han, Chewie, Vader and a tie fighter pilot.  Marginally excited for these characters.  Current tapper event is meh, but I am assuming it is more for newer players to get some rewards.  Feels a bit like the game has lost it's direction though.  Maybe because it is reaching the end of character sets people care about.  If they release a classic set every couple of months, we would be done in no time.  The newer movies just haven't connected as well with me.  I really enjoyed Onward, but I can't say I am really attached to any of the characters, and I haven't even seen the latest movie.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I agree.  It's going to be a really long, boring journey to collect them all.  And I have Boun stuck at 9, so that's not really helping.  These are the only characters I'm working on and I hate to complain so much, but I'm just not into it these days.



Also, not into it anywhere near as much these days BUT I have to admit the game is so much better when I only have 5 characters left and only have 10-12 characters out in the kingdom.



supernova said:


> Dwindling down on the number of available plots of land to open (*funny how there is no longer a clamoring for more land*), and they have sold through the film library pretty quickly.  Time to artificially slow down the game and stretch time.  Wonder if they will start doing movie expansion sets rather than continually introduce the rest of the outstanding films?



Think it’s much more that they’ve beaten us down so much that we just giving up. Also, the cost are so high for the land that I don’t want to buy them. Yes I have more than enough Magic for them, but find the costs to offensive to buy them, just so I can put out 4-5 buildings I no longer care about, or have any value.

Also, this might be a silly thing, but I hate those mouse ear bubble over building that can be enhanced. Why would I enhance a building to be able to get items I no longer need? The only reason I might enhance the building is to get rid of those  bubble!




beavismom said:


> Finally bringing in Luke, Leia, Han, Chewie, Vader and a tie fighter pilot.  Marginally excited for these characters.  Current tapper event is meh, but I am assuming it is more for newer players to get some rewards.  Feels a bit like the game has lost it's direction though.  Maybe because it is reaching the end of character sets people care about.  If they release a classic set every couple of months, we would be done in no time.  The newer movies just haven't connected as well with me.  I really enjoyed Onward, but I can't say I am really attached to any of the characters, and I haven't even seen the latest movie.



Thank you for finally giving me characters I want and please take my remaining 600ish gems! 

From what I’ve heard it’s actually pretty good. Even if I felt safe going to a theatre (I don’t) I wouldn’t, but will definitely watch it when it’s on Disney+ in June. Havent even though about going to a movie in over a year, but after I get my second vaccine shot in 2 weeks, I‘m start ing to think about it!


----------



## mmmears

Not thrilled about a SW expansion, but on the plus side, at least this time I will actually know who the characters are.


----------



## Renarr

I'm excited that a Space Mountain Thrill Zone is also scheduled to be part of the update.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> I'm excited that a Space Mountain Thrill Zone is also scheduled to be part of the update.


The whole "thrill zone" thing made my park look like a total mess, so I wound up clearing out every single attraction that isn't needed for an event or for happiness.  Makes things much easier to find the little roaming items.  They only seem to go onto Main Street or an area with attractions.  No attractions, no items.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> The whole "thrill zone" thing made my park look like a total mess, so I wound up clearing out every single attraction that isn't needed for an event or for happiness.  Makes things much easier to find the little roaming items.  They only seem to go onto Main Street or an area with attractions.  No attractions, no items.


That will eventually bite you in the butt next year when you need 10,000,000 magic to unlock another parcel of land.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I am certainly not as far along in the game as some of you.  But, I must say it is nice to be at the point where the characters that I am still working on leveling don't have any token conflicts.  It is nice to just power through the renewals of earning tokens without having to make any decisions or remember who teams well with who.  I just hit it and it is a bit of a relief.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I am certainly not as far along in the game as some of you.  But, I must say it is nice to be at the point where the characters that I am still working on leveling don't have any token conflicts.  It is nice to just power through the renewals of earning tokens without having to make any decisions or remember who teams well with who.  I just hit it and it is a bit of a relief.


Where are you in the storyline?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Not thrilled about a SW expansion, but on the plus side, at least this time I will actually know who the characters are.



Not excited about another event, but can’t think of any event that will get me to play, and spend gems, than Star Wars!



supernova said:


> The whole "thrill zone" thing made my park look like a total mess, so I wound up clearing out every single attraction that isn't needed for an event or for happiness.  Makes things much easier to find the little roaming items.  They only seem to go onto Main Street or an area with attractions.  No attractions, no items.



Feel the same way, but I’ll probably try filling it out of curiosity? Keep it, Space Mountain and SW land filled and clear everything.

Did you buy those 2 plots of land? I did



UmmYeahOk said:


> That will eventually bite you in the butt next year when you need 10,000,000 magic to unlock another parcel of land.





UmmYeahOk said:


> That will eventually bite you in the butt next year when you need 10,000,000 magic to unlock another parcel of land.



Don’t think he’s worrying about that.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Don’t think he’s worrying about that.



Same.  Sitting here with 53 million "magic" and wishing I could cash it in like it was some kind of crypto-currency.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> That will eventually bite you in the butt next year when you need 10,000,000 magic to unlock another parcel of land.


At this point, I can unlock 57 of those.


----------



## go oilers go

What is the benefit of the Thrill Zone again?  I tried it and abandoned it almost as quickly.  What am I missing?


----------



## Renarr

go oilers go said:


> What is the benefit of the Thrill Zone again?  I tried it and abandoned it almost as quickly.  What am I missing?




In the first level, the Pedestal is activated, and you can collect magic from it every 12 hours.
In the second level, the Pedestal gives more magic, but you also get a Special Wish once a day.  The Special Wish is always for an attraction.  Prize awards include magic, elixir, relics, blueprints, and gems (I think that's it).  The Special Wish is probably the real prize here.
In the third level, the Pedestal gives even more magic, but you also get more magic when you collect magic from attractions/concessions in the Thrill Zone.  If you check religiously and cram your zone full, this can get you about 10-12K in magic/day.
Not sure if the Space Mountain Thrill Zone will offer the same rewards or different ones.


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> In the first level, the Pedestal is activated, and you can collect magic from it every 12 hours.
> In the second level, the Pedestal gives more magic, but you also get a Special Wish once a day.  The Special Wish is always for an attraction.  Prize awards include magic, elixir, relics, blueprints, and gems (I think that's it).  The Special Wish is probably the real prize here.
> In the third level, the Pedestal gives even more magic, but you also get more magic when you collect magic from attractions/concessions in the Thrill Zone.  If you check religiously and cram your zone full, this can get you about 10-12K in magic/day.
> Not sure if the Space Mountain Thrill Zone will offer the same rewards or different ones.



I have mine at L3 and haven't received a "special wish" in weeks.  They might have done away with that one - when I checked to see what it offered it just says the benefits are "magic pedestal L3" and "magic bonus."  Well, that stinks.  Yawn.  Won't be worrying about rearranging the next section of the park.


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> I have mine at L3 and haven't received a "special wish" in weeks.  They might have done away with that one - when I checked to see what it offered it just says the benefits are "magic pedestal L3" and "magic bonus."  Well, that stinks.  Yawn.  Won't be worrying about rearranging the next section of the park.



I still have mine.  I saw a bug about this one where sometimes the game wasn't recognizing that you have TZ3.  To get it back, you had to take stuff out of the Thrill Zone, exit the game, put the stuff back, and wait 24 hours.


----------



## go oilers go

Renarr said:


> In the first level, the Pedestal is activated, and you can collect magic from it every 12 hours.
> In the second level, the Pedestal gives more magic, but you also get a Special Wish once a day.  The Special Wish is always for an attraction.  Prize awards include magic, elixir, relics, blueprints, and gems (I think that's it).  The Special Wish is probably the real prize here.
> In the third level, the Pedestal gives even more magic, but you also get more magic when you collect magic from attractions/concessions in the Thrill Zone.  If you check religiously and cram your zone full, this can get you about 10-12K in magic/day.
> Not sure if the Space Mountain Thrill Zone will offer the same rewards or different ones.


Thank you for the explanation! . I have lots of magic, but level 2 would be nice


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> I still have mine.  I saw a bug about this one where sometimes the game wasn't recognizing that you have TZ3.  To get it back, you had to take stuff out of the Thrill Zone, exit the game, put the stuff back, and wait 24 hours.



Well, I tried it, but I doubt it will work since the roller coaster doesn't even list it as a prize for L3.


----------



## SunDial

There are Thrill Zones?


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> There are Thrill Zones?


No.  They used to be a feature back in 1998, but they scrapped them after the original Gameloft headquarters burned down in a flood.


----------



## Arundal

IOS update available. 50,000 magic to buy the new Star Wars land. 24 hours to build it.


----------



## DCNC

Arundal said:


> IOS update available. 50,000 magic to buy the new Star Wars land. 24 hours to build it.


I updated App IOS and now the game won’t load. It’s just the Star Wars opening screen. Any suggestions?


----------



## Arundal

DCNC said:


> I updated App IOS and now the game won’t load. It’s just the Star Wars opening screen. Any suggestions?


Other then going to Customer Service, no. I am not having any issues. I saw one problem in that I collected the two gems this evening but the gem icon is still showing I need to collect my gem and shows me an ad but is stuck saying that I have not picked up my daily gems, but I have.


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> I still have mine.  I saw a bug about this one where sometimes the game wasn't recognizing that you have TZ3.  To get it back, you had to take stuff out of the Thrill Zone, exit the game, put the stuff back, and wait 24 hours.



Ok, so I did what you suggested, and it finally told me I had too many of one stupid decoration and not enough of another (even though I had hit L3 a long time ago) so maybe they changed (I mean "re-balanced") it at some point. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## jeremy1002

Can someone please explain the attraction enchantment tiers in the thrill zone to me like I’m five lol.  I can’t reverse engineer what they mean from what I’ve got in the zone.


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> Ok, so I did what you suggested, and it finally told me I had too many of one stupid decoration and not enough of another (even though I had hit L3 a long time ago) so maybe they changed (I mean "re-balanced") it at some point. Anyway, thanks.



The new update did change what's required in the California Screamin' Zone.



jeremy1002 said:


> Can someone please explain the attraction enchantment tiers in the thrill zone to me like I’m five lol.  I can’t reverse engineer what they mean from what I’ve got in the zone.



There are a total of 14 requests in each Thrill Zone.  For California Screamin', the requests are:

Column 1 (Decorations):
12 "Amenity" Decorations.  Get these primarily through Decoration chests.
10 "Greenery" Decorations.  Get these primarily through Decoration chests.
8 "Scenery" Decorations.  Get these primarily through Decoration chests.
5 "Monument" Decorations.  Get these primarily through Decoration chests.
1 Gold Trophy Decoration.  Get this by ranking highly enough in a Striking Gold mini-event.

Column 2 (Concessions):  All of these are primarily through Concession chests, although some mini-events offer stand-alone concessions.
10 "Food" Concessions.
10 "Headwear" Concessions
5 "Drink" Concessions
5 "Souvenir" Concessions

Column 3 (Attractions):
The first request here is to have any 20 attractions in the zone.
The other four requests are granted when you have attractions that are enchanted to level 1.  Enchanting beyond level 1 doesn't give you additional credit.  You get credit for a new request upon reaching 5, 10, 15, and 20 attractions enchanted to level 1.

You need 5 requests to reach Level 1.  These can come from any combination of requests.  So, for instance, having 20 Attractions, 5 of which are enchanted to 1, 10 Food concessions, 12 Amenity decorations, and 10 Greenery decorations would have you reach level 1.

You don't get "partial credit" on a request.  For instance, 6 Amenity decorations (half the number here) and 5 Greenery decorations (half the number here) don't count for one request filled.

I outlined the rewards earlier on this page: https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-magic-kingdoms-tips.3494259/post-62888439

With the new update, there's also a Thrill Zone in Space Mountain with the same rewards.  The big highlights are that this one requires slightly more of some things (Trophies are the hardest) and less of some others.  Also, the four enchantment requests under attractions require Enchantment Level 2, not just 1.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DCNC said:


> I updated App IOS and now the game won’t load. It’s just the Star Wars opening screen. Any suggestions?



If it continues to happen you can try uninstalling and reinstalling the game - assuming you have linked your account to facebook or similar you shouldn't lose any progress


----------



## leiaorgana

DCNC said:


> I updated App IOS and now the game won’t load. It’s just the Star Wars opening screen. Any suggestions?



Same thing happened to me (with every update it seems actually ). Normally restarting my device fixes it. It’s like it needs to reboot or something after the update for change to take effect.


----------



## supernova

Here we go again.  Ridiculous that a "professional" company would have continued issues with every new damn release.  And you people wonder why I'm convinced that GameLoft is nothing more than a rotating set of interns with each new semester.  The game should be on autopilot at this point, with new content added in.  How can you continually have a game that won't load after each update?  Or features inadvertently stop working or disappear so that they have to constantly give players make-good gifts due to errors?  Once or twice, sure, it's going to happen.  But every update brings a new set of frustration.  Friggin' brilliant....


----------



## ABAPer

Sorry if someone has already posted this observation...I have not been following this board for quite some time...

In March, I wrote to Customer Service regarding an inappropriate ad (Lever Tactical) I saw during gameplay.  It was for a modification to a AR15 style rifle.  It happened so fast I failed to get any images.  Customer Service sorta blew me off without such documentation.

I saw this ad again this morning and furnished images to Customer Service.

Did anyone else see this ad?  I strongly feel this is NOT the place for such products.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## msteddom

Wow, no I haven’t.  I would be really bothered by it too.  Thank you for reporting it!


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Where are you in the storyline?


Almost to level 10 on all three Ratatoille (sp?) characters.  I did get a few incredibles going the last time they were available.  That was one of the few events I missed in the early days.


----------



## supernova

ABAPer said:


> Sorry if someone has already posted this observation...I have not been following this board for quite some time...
> 
> In March, I wrote to Customer Service regarding an inappropriate ad (Lever Tactical) I saw during gameplay.  It was for a modification to a AR15 style rifle.  It happened so fast I failed to get any images.  Customer Service sorta blew me off without such documentation.
> 
> I saw this ad again this morning and furnished images to Customer Service.
> 
> Did anyone else see this ad?  I strongly feel this is NOT the place for such products.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Ads seems to be regional and based on the search engine results from your local network.  While in Spain, the ads came up in Spanish.  While in Orlando, I was getting ads for resident discounts at WDW.  So not sure where the rifle ads would be coming from.


----------



## ABAPer

supernova said:


> Ads seems to be regional and based on the search engine results from your local network.  While in Spain, the ads came up in Spanish.  While in Orlando, I was getting ads for resident discounts at WDW.  So not sure where the rifle ads would be coming from.



I'm in Ohio and never performed a search for guns or implements.  Regardless of region or search history, this type of ad is just not acceptable for intended audience of this game.

I would hope Gameloft has some control of the ads displayed during the gameplay.


----------



## anya.sparrow

ABAPer said:


> I'm in Ohio and never performed a search for guns or implements.  Regardless of region or search history, this type of ad is just not acceptable for intended audience of this game.
> 
> I would hope Gameloft has some control of the ads displayed during the gameplay.



I totally agree.

ETA:  Now that I think about it, my ads have ONLY ever been for other games.  Usually Gameloft games.  I have never seen an ad for anything besides a game in iOS or Windows.


----------



## mmmears

ABAPer said:


> Sorry if someone has already posted this observation...I have not been following this board for quite some time...
> 
> In March, I wrote to Customer Service regarding an inappropriate ad (Lever Tactical) I saw during gameplay.  It was for a modification to a AR15 style rifle.  It happened so fast I failed to get any images.  Customer Service sorta blew me off without such documentation.
> 
> I saw this ad again this morning and furnished images to Customer Service.
> 
> Did anyone else see this ad?  I strongly feel this is NOT the place for such products.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



Yikes.  I only get ads for other games these days, but I remember getting car and household item ads more than a year ago. 



supernova said:


> Ads seems to be regional and based on the search engine results from your local network.  While in Spain, the ads came up in Spanish.  While in Orlando, I was getting ads for resident discounts at WDW.  So not sure where the rifle ads would be coming from.



They are - I actually watched the ads when I was in Norway since they were interesting for a change.


----------



## ABAPer

mmmears said:


> Yikes.  I only get ads for other games these days, but I remember getting car and household item ads more than a year ago.
> 
> They are - I actually watched the ads when I was in Norway since they were interesting for a change.



Gameloft's Customer Service responded that they will have their ad experts look into this situation and take appropriate measures where necessary.

I appreciate their response but why not agree that this is unacceptable and ban such ads from their game(s)?

If I see such an ad again...we're through.  I have brought this to their attention twice.  Time will tell.


----------



## anya.sparrow

ABAPer said:


> Gameloft's Customer Service responded that they will have their ad experts look into this situation and take appropriate measures where necessary.
> 
> I appreciate their response but why not agree that this is unacceptable and ban such ads from their game(s)?
> 
> If I see such an ad again...we're through.  I have brought this to their attention twice.  Time will tell.


I don't know the business and how they build the algorithms to run the ads, but as far as I am concerned they can treat gun ads like they do ads for cigarettes.  Just don't include them.


----------



## mikegood2

ABAPer said:


> Gameloft's Customer Service responded that they will have their ad experts look into this situation and take appropriate measures where necessary.
> 
> I appreciate their response but why not agree that this is unacceptable and ban such ads from their game(s)?
> 
> If I see such an ad again...we're through.  I have brought this to their attention twice.  Time will tell.



I can’t believe I’m doing this and it makes me a little sick to my stomach, but I’m gonna defend GameLoft here. First of all I want to make it clear I agree with almost everything you said, and we shouldn’t have to see adds like thatl That said other players wouldn’t have a problem an ad like that. The problem isn’t really GameLoft, but it’s whatever service the games using. When your contact GameLoft to report this, they are just forwarding (hopefully), the complaint to the ad company they deal with. There are only a handful of services/companies that host these ads and lets just say their track records are questionable at best. Now that ads are location based your gonna see more discrepancies like this. Luckily I’ve never seen any ads like the one you mentioned and mostly see game or brand name company ads.

I’ve played a number of other games that I watch ads for and they are worse than the one GameLoft uses. In those games I see a lot game ads for games that basicalls promote gambling or easy cash. Even had a game that was running a lot of political pact ads last year, but they luckily stoped running them fairly quickly.



anya.sparrow said:


> I don't know the business and how they build the algorithms to run the ads, but as far as I am concerned they can treat gun ads like they do ads for cigarettes.  Just don't include them.



I agree with you, but for the most part it’s out of there control. Bad ads will occasionally get in and the best way to get rid or them is report them, or stop watching the ads. Reporting is the best option, because if they get enough complaints, they will likely get removed.


----------



## DisTXMom

How is everyone doing on the event? I like the old movies, so it’s been fun so far.


----------



## anya.sparrow

DisTXMom said:


> How is everyone doing on the event? I like the old movies, so it’s been fun so far.


Doing well so far.  I agree... it is fun to see classic characters.  Leia's welcome animation with R2D2 is perfect.  My only complaint is that the ads are not working for gems or Star Wars extras and I am finding that frustrating.


----------



## mikegood2

So far so good. Just started Luke’s Home (8 hour construction). Luke’s at level 4, Leia at level 3 and Tie Fighter at level 4. It’s so nice not having to worry about having to worry about collecting the common main item!


----------



## DisTXMom

mikegood2 said:


> So far so good. Just started Luke’s Home (8 hour construction). Luke’s at level 4, Leia at level 3 and Tie Fighter at level 4. It’s so nice not having to worry about having to worry about collecting the common main item!


It’s REALLY nice to not worry about common tokens, I agree


----------



## BeenToDisney5Times

For me, I see ads for other Gameloft games/Disney games. Usually the same 3-4 games over and over and over and over and over again. And about the same 10-12 ads in total as well.

Been a bit behind on my playing this weekend (Fri-Sat) due to me getting my covid vaccine (Moderna version), so do have to catch up on the gameplay eventually. I know I'll catch up on the gameplay though, there is still 3 weeks for the most part.


----------



## SunDial

I am enjoying the play so far.   Luke is at 6, Leia is at 4, and the Tie Fighter is at 5.


----------



## adamreisinger

SunDial said:


> I am enjoying the play so far.   Luke is at 6, Leia is at 4, and the Tie Fighter is at 5.



I'm at the same spot, and I've already reached the "welcome Han Solo" task in the story (which can't be started for another two days). Hopefully I'll be able to level all these folks up a little more before I start working on those Han tokens.


----------



## JamesGarvey

All new Star Wars characters at at 5 and likely to stay there for the rest of the event unless I max out EC near the end. Having ample left over Star Wars relics I upped the Falcon and Yavin Base to lvl 2, so now I’m just making sure to max out tokens to avoid conflicts and EC farming until the event progresses.


----------



## SunDial

JamesGarvey said:


> All new Star Wars characters at at 5 and likely to stay there for the rest of the event unless I max out EC near the end. Having ample left over Star Wars relics I upped the Falcon and Yavin Base to lvl 2, so now I’m just making sure to max out tokens to avoid conflicts and EC farming until the event progresses.


I have the Falcon at 3 and Yavin at 1


----------



## mikegood2

JamesGarvey said:


> All new Star Wars characters at at 5 and likely to stay there for the rest of the event unless I max out EC near the end. Having ample left over Star Wars relics I upped the Falcon and Yavin Base to lvl 2, so now I’m just making sure to max out tokens to avoid conflicts and EC farming until the event progresses.



Mine are at level 6, 4 and 1 ear hat away from 6. Gonna stay there until Hans/Chewy. Usually don’t worry about Max EC for leveling in most events, but just realized how much more expensive characters cost seem to be this event.



SunDial said:


> I have the Falcon at 3 and Yavin at 1



Not sure how to level my attractions? Have them all at 1. Have 72 SW relics left so I’m being cautious. Will probably level Lukes Home to 2 because it will give Chewbacca ear hats. The other 2 only give Luke or Leia items which aren’t as useful. Also, why aren’t Enhancement leaving instantaneous? The 2/4/8 hour times are really annoying and the fact that the attraction has to be empty to start it and can’t be used while leveling is ridiculous!


----------



## DCNC

Anyone else not able to play ad videos since the update?


----------



## wnwardii

DCNC said:


> Anyone else not able to play ad videos since the update?


I am able to play the ad videos.  I just don't seem to get a reward with every video I watch.


----------



## beavismom

For the event reward ads, they seem to reset at the same in the evening, I believe at the same time the gem for ad reward resets.  They just don't "shut off" like they are supposed to so you can keep watching ads, but don't get rewarded.  I just watch until I get to an ad that I don't get a reward for and then quit until that time the next day.  Poor programming for sure.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone know what level we should get the characters to?  I didn't see the info on reddit and I don't do *******.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Anyone know what level we should get the characters to?  I didn't see the info on reddit and I don't do *******.


Han at 11, Luke at 8, Jabba the Hutt at 14.  Or at least that's what I think I read.


----------



## supernova

So surprisingly un-engaging considering it's classic Star Wars.... ?


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> Anyone know what level we should get the characters to?  I didn't see the info on reddit and I don't do *******.



The ******* (according to Jerry) is indicating Luke at 5, Leia at 5 (although 4 is enough to get the task to welcome Vader), Han at 3.  Darth only needs to be at 1 to get the "event complete" screen.  The premiums all help in the battle at level 1.  The premiums and Han do help with some of the tokens as high as 4 that I've seen so far.


----------



## supernova

Surprised that Han had a six-second welcome time!


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> Surprised that Han had a six-second welcome time!



I'm surprised that he's been so easy to collect for. I feared the worst after it took me almost a week on the last event to collect everything for Sisu. I didn't even get to the point that I could start collecting for Raya.  It was ridiculous.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I'm surprised that he's been so easy to collect for. I feared the worst after it took me almost a week on the last event to collect everything for Sisu. I didn't even get to the point that I could start collecting for Raya.  It was ridiculous.


Yep.  So far so good with most of these characters.  Trash compactor is taking 8 hours to build. And now we've got the probe droids to collect towards too.


----------



## mmmears

The probe droids are a real pain.  That's all.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> The probe droids are a real pain.  That's all.



so is the inability to enhance a building when someone is in it! Think there are 2 jobs I can’t do because Al’s Toy Barn need to be at level 1 and I always have someone in it. Have I ever said building enhancements is the worst “feature” the game has ever added?


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> so is the inability to enhance a building when someone is in it! Think there are 2 jobs I can’t do because Al’s Toy Barn need to be at level 1 and I always have someone in it. Have I ever said building enhancements is the worst “feature” the game has ever added?



Agreed.  Along with stupid costumes.  I can't even level up the barn because I used the park tokens for something else a while ago (I don't even know what, but now I can't use Jessie).


----------



## supernova

Finished the Han/Leia joint four hour task and now it's Luke/Han for another sx hours.  I hope the stupid costume is next because these six hour tasks are draining.


----------



## supernova

Nope.  Yet another six hour task.  Boy, they really are stretching this out, huh?  Anyway, 12 orange fabric for the suit.


----------



## mikegood2

So far this event has gonna fairly well, but it’s those little annoying things that make me not want to play anymore. For starters collecting for these probes is a real pain and I’m just over 1/2 way thru them. My 4h Hans/Luke quest is almost done. I was *FINALLY* able to start my 2 hour enhancement of Al’s Toy Barn which you’d think I’d be happy about. Nope because Hamm need the building to collect the binoculars which are the items slowing me down for the droid quest. I can deal with the 4 other characters missions that require the building.

At this point I’m thinking that this is the perfect event to stop, or drastically cut back my playing time. I’m about as close to caught up as I’ve ever been, I spent most of my gems this event and Star Wars is probably the last set of characters I care about for an event. Honestly if it weren’t for this thread I probably would have quit playing a year ago *SO I BLAME ALL OF YOU!!! *


----------



## mmmears

I have 5/12 of the fabric needed.  It's taken me all day to get this far - the drops aren't great.  Have I mentioned I hate the costumes?


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I have 5/12 of the fabric needed.  It's taken me all day to get this far - the drops aren't great.  Have I mentioned I hate the costumes?


If it makes you feel any better, I haven’t gotten the quest to start collecting for the costume yet. My drops must have been terrible for the binoculars yesterday because I got the final 3 droids in the last 6 hours. Think it took me over 24 to get the first 3.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have 5/12 of the fabric needed.  It's taken me all day to get this far - the drops aren't great.  Have I mentioned I hate the costumes?


Turning in at 6/12.  So half way there on the first day of collecting.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I haven’t gotten the quest to start collecting for the costume yet. My drops must have been terrible for the binoculars yesterday because I got the final 3 droids in the last 6 hours. Think it took me over 24 to get the first 3.



The droid thing was a big pain.  I'm sure it will come up again before the end of this event, too.  My fabric drops are even worse, sadly.  Just went 0/2 yet again.


----------



## mikegood2

Still not able to collect and can’t believe I’m that far behind you two? Think I  was only about 4-6 hours behind @supernova yesterday. Now up to Hans 6 hour quest.

 I wonder if one of the SW characters has to be at a specific level? My Luke is 6, Leia 4, Hams/Chewy leveling to 4 and TieFighter 6. If that’s it I’m gonna be pissed.

*EDIT*: Looks like I can start it in 2 hours. Like to start longer quests before bed and last 2 nights the previous quests weren’t done which probably cost me about 1/2 a day.


----------



## supernova

Was able to collect one more square before shutting the phone off for bed last night,, and then in an unusual twist, I woke up to the remaining five squares.  Leia is off on a two hour task, which from the bake sounds like the first battle should probably come next.


----------



## Arundal

I have not started collecting cloth yet, just at Hans six hour quest. So we will see.


----------



## supernova

First attack run is for six attempts.  Only Luke, Leia (both two hours) and the Tie Fighter Pilot (1 hour).


----------



## supernova

Leia goes for a (very) short task, which brings om the second trench run, this time adding in Han and Chewie, which follows the movie.  Again, two runs each for two hours, with the gem characters at two one-hour tasks.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Ugh.  Not collecting fabric yet.  The binocular droid thing blows.


----------



## mara512

When does the fabric quests start.   I keep getting joint tasks but nothing for fabric.


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> When does the fabric quests start.   I keep getting joint tasks but nothing for fabric.


Believe it starts after those several joint tasks.


----------



## supernova

All done.  Now just have to wait nearly five days until Vader unlocks.  Guess it's time to level up more characters in the meantime.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> All done.  Now just have to wait nearly five days until Vader unlocks.  Guess it's time to level up more characters in the meantime.



Congrats!  I'm on the last battle now, so I guess I'll be there in about an hour.


----------



## mikegood2

Finally got Luke’s costume fabric quest last night and got them done in less than a day! Just startEd the final chapter 3 quest. Won’t be able to get all 10 battles done before bed, but they will be done by the time I wake up.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Finally got Luke’s costume fabric quest last night and got them done in less than a day! Just startEd the final chapter 3 quest. Won’t be able to get all 10 battles done before bed, but they will be done by the time I wake up.


Glad to hear it!  Still plenty of time.  This might actually be the first time I have a couple of characters completed before an event ended.


----------



## Renarr

I'm also cruising through this event.  Should get the last fabric token today.  Characters are all leveled to where they need to be or beyond, and probably going to push them another level today.

Those Pocahontas ears are not my favorite.  Started the task of welcoming her middle of last week and it's slow going.


----------



## Quellman

Any ideas on what to enchant? I've got loads of star wars relics.


----------



## karly05

I'm at the time wall for Vader! Still wondering what the catch is...


----------



## Renarr

Quellman said:


> Any ideas on what to enchant? I've got loads of star wars relics.



I did the Garbage Compactor up to 3 to help with Vader tokens, though with although the conflicts, I feel like it's going to be of minimal help.


----------



## beavismom

Just finished fabric and sent Leia off on her task.  This has been a pretty stress free event so far and pretty enjoyable for me.


----------



## mara512

I still have one more fabric to collect.  They are not dropping for me however I still think I will be done with required tasks before Darth is available.

edit to add:  as soon as I hit post I collected the last fabric


----------



## Peachkins

beavismom said:


> Just finished fabric and sent Leia off on her task.  This has been a pretty stress free event so far and pretty enjoyable for me.



Same here! I haven't had any ridiculously hard-to-get items, and there seems to be plenty of time for the tasks leading up to Vader. Granted, I did splurge on the premium characters which helped, but I think I'd be okay either way. I'm just waiting to welcome Vader at this point. Nice to be able to just keep leveling everyone up given the surplus of crystals most people likely started with.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Yay!  I finally hit the Vader wall!


----------



## Sabres431

7 million for a piece of land and then I have to wait 4 days to use it???  Do they know how long it takes to get that much magic??


----------



## mikegood2

Sabres431 said:


> 7 million for a piece of land and then I have to wait 4 days to use it???  Do they know how long it takes to get that much magic??


It’s basically an option for people who’ve been playing since the beginning. Some players have over 50 million magic. I just passed 30 million last month, but not buying either plot of land.

As far as 4 days to clear it, that’s ridiculous! It should be instantaneous. Same goes for attraction enhancements.


----------



## mikegood2

Leveled SW as far as I want to before we can welcome Vader. Now I just need to make sure I don’t break down and level Luke and Tie Figher before hand.

*Luke* - 7 (ready for 8)
*Leia* - 6
*Han* - 6
*Chewy* - 6
*Tie Fighter* - 7 (ready for 8)

*Raya* - 6
*Sisu* - 7
*Namaari* - 7 (ready for 8)
*TukTuk* - 7 (ready for 8)
*Boun* - 9 (ready for 10)

Raya characters have been awful, but honestly I really haven’t payed attention to them since the SW event started. Though I had 2 of them leveled up one more, but my guess is they were out on jobs when I tried to level them? Will get those 3 leveled up the next two days.


----------



## mara512

mikegood2 said:


> It’s basically an option for people who’ve been playing since the beginning. Some players have over 50 million magic. I just passed 30 million last month, but not buying either plot of land.
> 
> As far as 4 days to clear it, that’s ridiculous! It should be instantaneous. Same goes for attraction enhancements.


Is there new land available?


----------



## mikegood2

mara512 said:


> Is there new land available?


Not that I’m aware of. Think @Sabres431 was referring to the land behind Big Thunder Mountain?


----------



## supernova

Sabres431 said:


> 7 million for a piece of land and then I have to wait 4 days to use it???  Do they know how long it takes to get that much magic??


Do you even really need it, though?


----------



## Sabres431

supernova said:


> Do you even really need it, though?


Yeah, I have some attractions in storage that I can put there.


----------



## Quellman

mikegood2 said:


> It’s basically an option for people who’ve been playing since the beginning. Some players have over 50 million magic. I just passed 30 million last month, but not buying either plot of land.
> 
> As far as 4 days to clear it, that’s ridiculous! It should be instantaneous. Same goes for attraction enhancements.


Yupp. This was a no purchase for me. Most all of my stuff is in storage. I did purchase the star wars land without even thinking about it since those attractions will be out until the new crop of characters gets to level 10. Might as well get some bonus 15%.


----------



## anya.sparrow

2 more mouse ears and I will be done with Ratatouille!


----------



## adamreisinger

This event has gone so smooth for me, mostly because the usual difficulty in collecting the common item was removed. I’ve got Luke and the TIE Fighter Pilot both ready to level up to 10, and I’m already halfway done with collecting the tokens to welcome Vader.


----------



## beavismom

Say what you will about Gameloft, but they are rocket scientists compared to the staff over at Zynga.  Got bored and thought I would try out Farmville 2, game froze at level 14 within 2 days of starting to play.  Even though I was logged in through Google, can't restore easily, and now have to wait for their customer service.  That'll teach me to try something new.


----------



## supernova

Two last ear hats and Vader will be welcomed.  Taking a bit longer to get the last couple, as normally seems to be the case.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Two last ear hats and Vader will be welcomed.  Taking a bit longer to get the last couple, as normally seems to be the case.


I’m 4 Sabers and 6 ear hats away. Hoping to welcome him today, but I guess it depends on how much Gameloft messes around with drop rates throughout the day?


----------



## mikegood2

So is this Spider mini game a new low for Gameloft? Looks like they refresh every 10 or 15 minutes. Granted I don’t care about mini events anymore, *but* it didn’t register 3 that I collected and that’s annoying me.


----------



## SunDial

mikegood2 said:


> So is this Spider mini game a new low for Gameloft? Looks like they refresh every 10 or 15 minutes. Granted I don’t care about mini events anymore, *but* it didn’t register 3 that I collected and that’s annoying me.


I thought it was going to every 2 hours when I only got 5.  I think it is 5 every 10 minutes.   I am 1 saber and 5 ears away


----------



## supernova

SunDial said:


> I thought it was going to every 2 hours when I only got 5.  I think it is 5 every 10 minutes.   I am 1 saber and 5 ears away


Well, I must say that the welcome screen for Vader is pretty darn cool.  First up is a two hour task.  Wonder if that will end the event?


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Well, I must say that the welcome screen for Vader is pretty darn cool.  First up is a two hour task.  Wonder if that will end the event?



Keep us up to date!

Honestly, I consider getting Vader is the end of the event for me. I’ll finish whatever extra stuff they give us, but once I welcome him I’m planning on leveling up all my SW as soon as I can. I’ll happily take level everyone up a level or two more by the end of the event over the 15 or 20 extra gems I’d get if I don’t.


----------



## mmmears

Super long trek here trying to get the ear hats.  I think I need 6 more and I have everyone possible out looking for them.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> This event has gone so smooth for me, mostly because the usual difficulty in collecting the common item was removed. I’ve got Luke and the TIE Fighter Pilot both ready to level up to 10, and I’m already halfway done with collecting the tokens to welcome Vader.





mikegood2 said:


> Keep us up to date!
> 
> Honestly, I consider getting Vader is the end of the event for me. I’ll finish whatever extra stuff they give us, but once I welcome him I’m planning on leveling up all my SW as soon as I can. I’ll happily take level everyone up a level or two more by the end of the event over the 15 or 20 extra gems I’d get if I don’t.


At the rate you are both going, it doesn't sound like you have any hope of completing the game before the event ends.  If I'm you,  would just plop down my $10 at this point.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> At the rate you are both going, it doesn't sound like you have any hope of completing the game before the event ends.  If I'm you,  would just plop down my $10 at this point.



Your probably right, but I’m gonna try! I already ploped down $10 twice, so I already have 2 Vader’s, but I’m working on my third.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Your probably right, but I’m gonna try! I already ploped down $10 twice, so I already have 2 Vader’s, but I’m working on my third.


Please.... no hoarding of Vaders.


----------



## supernova

I was able to level Vader to 2 right after his 2-hour task.  But then we have three six-hour tasks for Han, Luke, and Leia to each celebrate at the base, for whatever reason.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Super long trek here trying to get the ear hats.  I think I need 6 more and I have everyone possible out looking for them.


The hats are also taking me a long time. I have all of the lasers but need like 8 more hats. Drop rate has not been good, but lots of time left.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> The hats are also taking me a long time. I have all of the lasers but need like 8 more hats. Drop rate has not been good, but lots of time left.



I agree.  Plenty of time left.  I also have all the lasers, but the ear hats just aren't dropping as quickly as I'd like.  No big deal at this point.


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> The hats are also taking me a long time. I have all of the lasers but need like 8 more hats. Drop rate has not been good, but lots of time left.





mmmears said:


> I agree.  Plenty of time left.  I also have all the lasers, but the ear hats just aren't dropping as quickly as I'd like.  No big deal at this point.



I’m down to only needing 1 more ear hat. Funny thing is before this morning I had more  ear hats than sabers.


----------



## karly05

I started on Vader as soon as he became available. 36 hours later, I have all the light sabers - and two, count them, TWO ear hats. Pretty sure this is what I went through with Kylo - started him early enough but the drops were so bad, time ran out before I could get him. (finally pulled him from a free chest)


----------



## Renarr

Vader welcomed, and sending folks on the final celebration quest overnight.  Sitting at 40K EC, which feels just unreal to me.


----------



## supernova

Well, I don't think I've ever received this screen with five days to spare...


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> Well, I don't think I've ever received this screen with five days to spare...
> View attachment 573844



Same here!

Gonna do the remainder of this events time differently. Gonna ignore the EC conversation and see how high I can level my event characters. Once Hans/Chewy finish leveling I’ll have everyone except Vader at level 7 or higher.


----------



## mikegood2

Also, to each their own, but since the top mini reward for this event goes to the top 100, why put this much effort into it?


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> View attachment 573908
> Also, to each their own, but since the top mini reward for this event goes to the top 100, why put this much effort into it?


I was about to post this same observation.  There really are some sad lonely people playing this game.  I haven't even cracked 100 yet.  Not only are they on the game every hour they are awake, it seems, but I couldn't imagine staying up through the night to continually tap spiders for fake prizes.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I was about to post this same observation.  There really are some sad lonely people playing this game.  I haven't even cracked 100 yet.  Not only are they on the game every hour they are awake,, but I couldn't imagine staying up through the night to continually tap spiders for fake prizes.View attachment 573974


Yeah, my leaderboard looks a lot like yours, I have not broken 100 either. Finally got my last hat and welcomed Vader and sent on first quest before I call it a night.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Yeah, my leaderboard looks a lot like yours, I have not broken 100 either. Finally got my last hat and welcomed Vader and sent on first quest before I call it a night.


Six hours to go and you're done.  Congrats!


----------



## Renarr

I've admittedly tapped on a bunch of spiders, but was pretty much home all day the last two days anyway, and there are a lot of things I could use in the Attraction Enchantment chests and Concession chests still.  Going to end up getting top 100 in those.

That being said, no sleep lost, and didn't really stress much to get there either.


----------



## karly05

71 hours of collecting and I am still sitting at 5 Vader ears. I am going to run out of time on this one.


----------



## Arundal

karly05 said:


> 71 hours of collecting and I am still sitting at 5 Vader ears. I am going to run out of time on this one.


Just keep collecting you have enough time. It was slow for me and then in two days got the rest so keep pushing.


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> I've admittedly tapped on a bunch of spiders, but was pretty much home all day the last two days anyway, and there are a lot of things I could use in the Attraction Enchantment chests and Concession chests still.  Going to end up getting top 100 in those.
> 
> That being said, no sleep lost, and didn't really stress much to get there either.



Pushing for the top 100 is fine. Since I was still collecting for Vader early on, I collected a decent amount on the first day and finished 273(?). I was referring Leaderboard leader having over 200 more than #2 with a day left. That’s just silly since they won’t get anything more than #100.



karly05 said:


> 71 hours of collecting and I am still sitting at 5 Vader ears. I am going to run out of time on this one.



Do you have all the characters and attentions? Do you have other characters ready to level to avoid conflicts? Are you logging in close to the times they finish those jobs? If so, I’d definitely send in a ticket and complain. The fact that you had all the sabres in the first 2 days and only have 5 ear hats means that the game is screwing you. Doubt they will do anything but it never hurts the ask.

Also, drop rates are streaky, I’m convinced they mess around with the rates during the event and you still have 4 days left so you still have a decent shot at finishing. Also, depending on your gem situation you can always use gems to complete him. I think it only costs 30 gems for each ear hat?


----------



## DisTXMom

Well, I think I am winning the idiot award- as I struggle to get the remaining Vader ears, I leveled up Luke so now have a conflict token smh…


----------



## supernova

DisTXMom said:


> Well, I think I am winning the idiot award- as I struggle to get the remaining Vader ears, I leveled up Luke so now have a conflict token smh…


How many are you down?  Did you buy the Tie Fighter Pilot?  He was doing very well for me with his one-hour task towards the Vader ears.


----------



## mikegood2

DisTXMom said:


> Well, I think I am winning the idiot award- as I struggle to get the remaining Vader ears, I leveled up Luke so now have a conflict token smh…



Sadly I and probably everyone else on the board knows that feeling. Depending on how close you are you can always buy him with gems before the event ends. i think it’s “only” 30 gems per ear, which I think is the “best offer” I’ve ever seen for a final event character and probably for an event character in general.


----------



## DisTXMom

supernova said:


> How many are you down?  Did you buy the Tie Fighter Pilot?  He was doing very well for me with his one-hour task towards the Vader ears.



I’m down 3 ears and will use gems tomorrow if needed to get him. I didn’t get Tie Fighter Pilot.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, in Windows I had to speed up the collection of 2 red light sabers and pay 16 gems, but I ended up with Vader.  Yay.  I don't have many of the last event characters as I usually run out of time.  And Vader's splash screen IS cool.


----------



## mikegood2

Think that was the best event they’ve ever had. If they were all like that I’d probably continue to play this game.

First time I’ve ever had a character ready for level 10 before the event ended Tie Fighter, and 5 Lightsabers short for Luke

*Luke* - 9 (needs 5 Sabers)
*Leia* - 8
*Han* - 8 (29/30, 25/30)
*Chewy* - 8
*Vader* - 5
*Tie Fighter* - 9 (ready for 10)

*Raya* - 7
*Sisu* - 8
*Namaari* - 8
*TukTuk* - 8
*Boun* - DONE

Right now I’m thinking I’ll finish leveling all the Star Wars characters and then I‘m done with The game.


----------



## adamreisinger

mikegood2 said:


> Think that was the best event they’ve ever had. If they were all like that I’d probably continue to play this game.
> 
> First time I’ve ever had a character ready for level 10 before the event ended Tie Fighter, and 5 Lightsabers short for Luke
> 
> *Luke* - 9 (needs 5 Sabers)
> *Leia* - 8
> *Han* - 8 (29/30, 25/30)
> *Chewy* - 8
> *Vader* - 5
> *Tie Fighter* - 9 (ready for 10)
> 
> *Raya* - 7
> *Sisu* - 8
> *Namaari* - 8
> *TukTuk* - 8
> *Boun* - 9
> 
> Right now I’m thinking I’ll finish leveling all the Star Wars characters and then I‘m done with The game.



Ugh, I _thought _I had Tie Fighter ready for 10, but apparently they upped his Ear Hat requirement after the event ended. Also, it was kind of absurd to slam us with all those sidequests after the event, when I had all these characters doing nothing other than leveling up for the past four days. So here's where I stand:

Luke: 9 (ready for 10)
Leia and Tie Fighter: 9
Han and Chewy: 8
Vader: 5

I wouldn't be at all surprised if I finished this set before I finished the Raya set (where I have Boun at 8 and everyone else at 7).


----------



## mikegood2

adamreisinger said:


> Ugh, I _thought _I had Tie Fighter ready for 10, but apparently they upped his Ear Hat requirement after the event ended. Also, it was kind of absurd to slam us with all those sidequests after the event, when I had all these characters doing nothing other than leveling up for the past four days. So here's where I stand:
> 
> Luke: 9 (ready for 10)
> Leia and Tie Fighter: 9
> Han and Chewy: 8
> Vader: 5
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if I finished this set before I finished the Raya set (where I have Boun at 8 and everyone else at 7).



Yeah that’s weird, when I typed my message 20 minutes after the event ended, I coulda leveled mine up, but just checked and your right, they added 10 ear hats. Luke seems the same.

Also agree about the annoying side quests. I just wish they’d get rid of them entire. I’m gonna try cranking them out in the next day or two so they do.

I think most will finish Star Wars before Raya, I know that will be the case for me. While annoying I have no problem with them making it take a long time to level them, *BUT* I have a *BIG* problem with all the conflicting items they added. That’s why this was likely the last event I’ll participate in.


----------



## mikegood2

*YES!!! 
After the first batch of side quests it looks like we get a second batch of 6 hour ones!
(sarcasm)*​


----------



## karly05

I made it.
I didn't file a ticket or spend any gems or cash. Just kept playing and the ears finally started dropping. Got the last 2 overnight, and finished the event with 45 minutes to go.
Whew!


----------



## Renarr

Got the max of 40 gems for the first time.  Can't hate that.  Had to stop leveling SW characters to do it, but still got Luke to 7, Leia and TFP to 6, Chewie and Han to 5, and Vader to 3.

Now to keep working on Pocahontas.  Just over halfway to the welcome.


----------



## mikegood2

Renarr said:


> Got the max of 40 gems for the first time.  Can't hate that.  Had to stop leveling SW characters to do it, but still got Luke to 7, Leia and TFP to 6, Chewie and Han to 5, and Vader to 3.
> 
> Now to keep working on Pocahontas.  Just over halfway to the welcome.



That’s funny, because it was the exact opposite for me. Glad I decided to level the characters as high as I could and was the first time I ever finished collecting for a character before an event ended. Well technically only for the event since they added 10 to the jar requirement foe the Tie Fighter afterwards.


----------



## lexybear

Are these side quests after the event the same ones we just did during the event? They seem familiar


----------



## supernova

lexybear said:


> Are these side quests after the event the same ones we just did during the event? They seem familiar


Not sure because I never bother checking the names or reading the text at the end of each task.  Tap, tap, tap, just get through it.  But is anyone else getting the feeling that these pointless side tasks are just a way to slow down our progress of leveling up characters?  None of these tasks are yielding tokens.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I did not realize how happy I would be to not be clicking on mouse droids!!


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I did not realize how happy I would be to not be clicking on mouse droids!!


I'm happy to not be bothering with trophies.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I'm happy to not be bothering with trophies.


That too.  I might if they put a decent prize up.  How much money do they really lose if they give you a chance at a missing character?  It is still a marginal chance with a chest.  I would participate and care if I had a chance at a missing character.  Do you hear me interns?


----------



## Sabres431

Any way, aside from purchasing chests, to increase the chance of getting the last ratatouille relic?  I'm sick of seeing that quest and not being able to do it.


----------



## supernova

Sabres431 said:


> Any way, aside from purchasing chests, to increase the chance of getting the last ratatouille relic?  I'm sick of seeing that quest and not being able to do it.


Relics are dropping randomly and infrequently for me.  Sucks to need just one last one to complete something.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> That too.  I might if they put a decent prize up.  How much money do they really lose if they give you a chance at a missing character?  It is still a marginal chance with a chest.  I would participate and care if I had a chance at a missing character.  Do you hear me interns?


It seems that your wish might be granted pretty soon.  I have a feeling that this whole "Marauder Shuttle" bit is going to be similar to the Oogie Boogie ride thing.  One winner per leader board, with opportunities to buy tokens with cash to get (and stay) on top.  If that's the case, I won't bother trying for that one, either.


----------



## Arundal

They can certainly count me out!


----------



## NedsTJ

Sabres431 said:


> Any way, aside from purchasing chests, to increase the chance of getting the last ratatouille relic?  I'm sick of seeing that quest and not being able to do it.


Yes....every other relic has been dropping...'cept ratty.  I'm even watching the ads to get that second chest each morning.


----------



## anya.sparrow

NedsTJ said:


> Yes....every other relic has been dropping...'cept ratty.  I'm even watching the ads to get that second chest each morning.


I am short a handful of Disneyland tokens to enchant ToT... I would love the extra help with the rat's common token, but I think I will be finished with the rat people before I get any more.


----------



## mikegood2

Sabres431 said:


> Any way, aside from purchasing chests, to increase the chance of getting the last ratatouille relic?  I'm sick of seeing that quest and not being able to do it.





NedsTJ said:


> Yes....every other relic has been dropping...'cept ratty.  I'm even watching the ads to get that second chest each morning.





anya.sparrow said:


> I am short a handful of Disneyland tokens to enchant ToT... I would love the extra help with the rat's common token, but I think I will be finished with the rat people before I get any more.



I’m really surprised they haven’t made a store that sells every type of token for real money (not gems). Seems like low hanging fruit for a GameLoft cash grab.

Have I ever mentioned how attraction enhancements are single handily the worst feature the game has ever introduced?


----------



## mmmears

I got Steamboat Willie out of a chest yesterday (I think it was a milestone chest in the gold competition or something) so that was really nice.  Usually I just get plants and benches.  Now Mickey has some quests to tackle (I also have to wait for the Rat quests since my attraction isn't leveled up enough - so annoying). 

I sent my 2nd SW character to level up to 10 this afternoon, meanwhile my Raya characters are just stagnating somewhere between 7 and 9.  I seriously think I will have all of SW done before Raya.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> I’m really surprised they haven’t made a store that sells every type of token for real money (not gems). Seems like low hanging fruit for a GameLoft cash grab.
> 
> Have I ever mentioned how attraction enhancements are single handily the worst feature the game has ever introduced?


Totally agree.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> I got Steamboat Willie out of a chest yesterday (I think it was a milestone chest in the gold competition or something) so that was really nice.  Usually I just get plants and benches.  Now Mickey has some quests to tackle (I also have to wait for the Rat quests since my attraction isn't leveled up enough - so annoying).
> 
> I sent my 2nd SW character to level up to 10 this afternoon, meanwhile my Raya characters are just stagnating somewhere between 7 and 9.  I seriously think I will have all of SW done before Raya.



*Leia* - 8
*Han* - 9
*Chewy* - 8 (3 hats from 9)
*Vader* - 5

*Luke* - DONE
*Tie Fighter* - DONE


*Raya* - 7
*Sisu* - 8
*Namaari* - 8
*TukTuk* - 8

*Boun* - DONE


My plans are subject to change, but right now I think I’m done with the game after I finish leveling my Star Wars characters. I can’t imagine a better event than Star Wars to end it on. I know it would be controversial to many players, but the only characters that would keep me wanting to play events would be Marvel characters.

Also, the Raya characters are infuriating. I’m fine with a challenge and them taking such a long time to level, but adding in all the conflicting items don’t make me want to finish them.


----------



## cliscinsky

As for the frustration of the Raya characters, on top of all the token conflicts, they decided to change the token requirements (once again) for all of the characters.  Why is it now 50 for level 9, and then 65 for level 10?  Absolutely ridiculous.  There's absolutely no need to up those token requirements for characters gained during an event.  It's just a complete and total drag on the game.


----------



## supernova

cliscinsky said:


> As for the frustration of the Raya characters, on top of all the token conflicts, they decided to change the token requirements (once again) for all of the characters.  Why is it now 50 for level 9, and then 65 for level 10?  Absolutely ridiculous.  There's absolutely no need to up those token requirements for characters gained during an event.  It's just a complete and total drag on the game.


I think it was Uncle Scrooge who first started with the inflated token requirements, if memory serves me correctly.  Now it would appear that Gameloft is starting to see the end of the game coming sooner than they expected, so by inflating token requirements to bring characters to 10, they can prolong the time between events or storyline expansions.  As it is, I have zero interest in the Raya characters, and as little attention as I'm paying attention to them, the tokens seem to be landing pretty consistently, yet I see very little movement or advancement.  Really getting tired and bored.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> As it is, I have zero interest in the Raya characters, and as little attention as I'm paying attention to them, the tokens seem to be landing pretty consistently, yet I see very little movement or advancement.  R


This seems to be the observation I have as well. They go out on 1-2 hour tasks all day long, seemingly to come back with a token, and then there never is anyone to level. Makes no sense to me. They just sit there. I'm thinking of cashing in some junk to Merlin to get some tokens to speed them along because I just get tired of having them in my park. Trying to click on that overgrown insect is pain. Almost as bad as when tinkerbell flits around the castle.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> As it is, I have zero interest in the Raya characters, and as little attention as I'm paying attention to them, the tokens seem to be landing pretty consistently, yet I see very little movement or advancement.  Really getting tired and bored.



Totally agree.  It's just really, really BORING to keep going after these tokens.  It's amazing that they can't see that, and realize that they are going to lose players this way. I'm not enjoying the grind here, interns.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Totally agree.  It's just really, really BORING to keep going after these tokens.  It's amazing that they can't see that, and realize that they are going to lose players this way. I'm not enjoying the grind here, interns.



They do see it and they don’t care. I don’t see the logic in it, but have played to many games where where they would gladly lose multiple free to play players just to add one player who might be more willing to spend money. They have no problem losing long time ftp players like us and honestly probably prefer it. These moves are made in an attempt to convert newer ftp players into players who are willing to pay for it. Or bring in new players who don’t know better.

Like I said, I personally don’t see the logic, but they will always side with the short term gains even if it will likely cost them considerably in the future.


----------



## Peachkins

Seriously, has anyone been able to level up the Ratatouille attraction for the quest without buying a chance at tokens for it? I've had 4/5 of them for what seems like months now. It's so ridiculous.


----------



## mmmears

Peachkins said:


> Seriously, has anyone been able to level up the Ratatouille attraction for the quest without buying a chance at tokens for it? I've had 4/5 of them for what seems like months now. It's so ridiculous.



Not me.  It's so annoying.  I had 3/5 for the longest time and then got one more token recently, but I don't buy chests so it's going to take forever.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Peachkins said:


> Seriously, has anyone been able to level up the Ratatouille attraction for the quest without buying a chance at tokens for it? I've had 4/5 of them for what seems like months now. It's so ridiculous.


I was on my phone, but I am still waiting in Windows.  (Sigh... I know.  I don't know why I play both, albeit that I only play very casually in Windows).


----------



## mmmears

Personally, I think that the costumes are the stupidest addition to the game.  Now that Steamboat Willie dropped, Mickey has fabric he can hunt for.  But every time he has a request I have to change him out of his B&W costume so he can fulfill the wish, then change him back so he can do something useful.  I am starting to think that they let the attraction drop from a chest just to annoy me.


----------



## Renarr

I have the relics for that quest from that mini-event they ran when they announced the storyline, but still hanging out back in Pocahontas-land here.


----------



## Onceler

Great! Another snowgie event where there is a prize that many people will want but only one person per leaderboard will win. There won't be any cheating. No, not at all...


----------



## Arundal

Onceler said:


> Great! Another snowgie event where there is a prize that many people will want but only one person per leaderboard will win. There won't be any cheating. No, not at all...


I am not even going to try.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> Great! Another snowgie event where there is a prize that many people will want but only one person per leaderboard will win. There won't be any cheating. No, not at all...


If not cheating, then spending lots and lots of cash.  Here we go again...


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Personally, I think that the costumes are the stupidest addition to the game.  Now that Steamboat Willie dropped, Mickey has fabric he can hunt for.  But every time he has a request I have to change him out of his B&W costume so he can fulfill the wish, then change him back so he can do something useful.  I am starting to think that they let the attraction drop from a chest just to annoy me.



Yep, costumes are definitely one of the stupidest additions to the game. It's funny how some players were excited about them at first but that excitement seemed to drop every time they introduced a new one. I wonder where GameLoft was planning on going with costume because there is no way the current iteration is what they were planning.

Still think attractions enhancements are the stupidest additions based on the way they were implemented. If it was an in addition to improvement I wouldn't hate them as much as I do. The problem is they removed items that would have otherwise been included into a building pre enhancement and required more leveling to get them. Don't think you get more until you reach enhancement level 4? That said, I could reluctantly ignore all of it if they let us turn off those annoying mouse ear notification on buildings that can be leveled. As is, it just reminds me how stupid building enhancements are every time I play the game.



supernova said:


> If not cheating, then spending lots and lots of cash.  Here we go again...



Th funny thing is they could probably make rewards go to to 3 or 5, giving some good will and still make the same amount of cash. I still remember watching 2 idiots fighting for the top spot in one of the Star Wars mini events for something that went to everyone in the top 100. Also, I know its easy, myself included, to make fun of people fighting for first place for a token, but I somewhat changed my opinion of it after reading a Reddit post recently. Some newer players "need" the tokens for Thrill Zone levels.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> The funny thing is they could probably make rewards go to to 3 or 5, giving some good will and still make the same amount of cash. I still remember watching 2 idiots fighting for the top spot in one of the Star Wars mini events for something that went to everyone in the top 100.


I will never figure out the people who continually pay for these games.  "A fool and his money..." sort of thing.  Eventually it'll come down to two players splurging on tokens and gems to speed things along and stay at the top.  No one in 20th place will be doing so.

Now, can anyone explain these non-Star Wars related dolls to me?  Could this new crop of summer session interns not come up with something better?  Jawas, maybe??


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I will never figure out the people who continually pay for these games.  "A fool and his money..." sort of thing.  Eventually it'll come down to two players splurging on tokens and gems to speed things along and stay at the top.  No one in 20th place will be doing so.
> 
> Now, can anyone explain these non-Star Wars related dolls to me?  Could this new crop of summer session interns not come up with something better?  Jawas, maybe??



Yeah, I don’t get why people continually shell out money for this game either, but to each to each there own I guess? When events first started I use to buy the $2 float bundle every event to “help support” the game. At that time it felt like they were truly trying to make an enjoyable game for us, but then greed kicked in and I realized they didn’t deserve my money.

I‘ve casually played a mobile basketball game on and off for 6-8 years and am amazed how much money just a handful of players spend. Basically game has leagues that change players every 2 weeks if you advance. Noticed one of the players in my league was also in a ******* board for the game. Just told him how impressive his team was and asked how he improved it so quickly. His answer, spending over $600 in under 2 months!  I don’t want to tell people how to spend there money and if your able to spend it however you want i guess? That said I don’t think it would be tough to come up with a better way to spend $600.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I am not even going to try.



Same


----------



## mmmears

Well, I got a Ratty token out of some chest I earned, and I can FINALLY send the characters out on their quests and get those annoying tabs off my game.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> Well, I got a Ratty token out of some chest I earned, and I can FINALLY send the characters out on their quests and get those annoying tabs off my game.


Yay!  Mine's still stuck.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Hmmm... looks like Atlantis might be the next event.  Possibly.


----------



## mikegood2

Actually that would be a great because it’s one that I’ve never watched, don’t care about and the perfect first event for me to skip. Right now my focus is on finishing my Star Wars characters and reluctantly Raya.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Yay!  Mine's still stuck.



Ugh.  I hope you get it unstuck soon.  It took me 2 days, but those pesky quests are finally gone.



anya.sparrow said:


> Hmmm... looks like Atlantis might be the next event.  Possibly.



Great.  Another movie I care nothing about.


----------



## Quellman

Good news everyone. The next two characters are going to be Bailey and Destiny from finding Dory. So get ready for all those fun water animations.


----------



## supernova

OK good, so we're NOT getting Atlantis, then?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> OK good, so we're NOT getting Atlantis, then?



Sure hope not.


----------



## supernova

Turns out that the doll event ended at well over 140, while I myself ended at 37, the second highest was just over 50.  I was playing somewhat regularly and didn't buy any bundles and never set hourly alarms... I just didn't care.  But if I cannot believe that someone would spend upwards of $50 or more each, plus who knows how many gems they used to speed through tasks.  Idiots.


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> Turns out that the doll event ended at well over 140, while I myself ended at 37, the second highest was just over 50.  I was playing somewhat regularly and didn't buy any bundles and never set hourly alarms... I just didn't care.  But if I cannot believe that someone would spend upwards of $50 or more each, plus who knows how many gems they used to speed through tasks.  Idiots.



But they got the THING!  Of course, they will likely end up putting it in storage at some point, but they got it.  I don't mind spending a little money on the games I play, but these crazy leaderboard events won't be where I do it.  I stopped at 2 of the dolls because my board was crazy from the start.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> OK good, so we're NOT getting Atlantis, then?


Sorry, seems they might have borrowed some animated graphics for Atlantis to tease the actual.


----------



## Sabres431

The balloon tapper event.  My 1st place has 175 already.  I'm at 5, lol.  And the prizes suck.


----------



## supernova

Sabres431 said:


> The balloon tapper event.  My 1st place has 175 already.  I'm at 5, lol.  And the prizes suck.


I haven't logged in since about 10 this morning.  Crazy day in the office.  If there's a balloon tapper event going on, then I am last in the pack with a whopping total of zero items.


----------



## wnwardii

For a tapper event that has only been "live" for about 4 hours, you should only be able to have 15 (5 every 2 hours).  Top 3 on my leaderboard have over  100.  Spend those gems people.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I never realized that the chances of getting the Sultan from the Aladdin chest are pretty good (over 30% when I bought my chest).  I took a chance on a chest today and got him!  Call Aladdin done


----------



## mikegood2

While some people are spending gems and real money to try getting first, I have to imagine that most are cheating of taking advantage of an exploit somehow.

I should try and see if you can time jump/skip in the game. Basically just change you clock to whenever they respawn, open, collect, force quit, rinse and repeat. I’ve played many games that you could in the past, but if you log in and you log in at the real timeand you’ve previously jumped farther ahead it can mess thing us.


----------



## mmmears

I wish I could sell one of my fake sushi stands to some of those people who are willing to pay real money for them.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> While some people are spending gems and real money to try getting first, I have to imagine that most are cheating of taking advantage of an exploit somehow.
> 
> I should try and see if you can time jump/skip in the game. Basically just change you clock to whenever they respawn, open, collect, force quit, rinse and repeat. I’ve played many games that you could in the past, but if you log in and you log in at the real timeand you’ve previously jumped farther ahead it can mess thing us.


I have neither the time, patience, or interest in ever bothering to attempt to do something like that.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> I have neither the time, patience, or interest in ever bothering to attempt to do something like that.


Agreed. That's WAY too much work for a Sushi stand (which will probably end up as cauldron fodder soon enough).


----------



## McCoy

I'm number 12 on my leaderboard (though I joined late in the day), and I'm barely paying attention.  The leader has 160, which means they're either cheating or have likely spent at least 140-150 gems for whatever reason, when the top 100 get the top prize.  I am not sure which is stupider.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I have neither the time, patience, or interest in ever bothering to attempt to do something like that.





adamreisinger said:


> Agreed. That's WAY too much work for a Sushi stand (which will probably end up as cauldron fodder soon enough).



Neither do I, which would explain why I haven’t tried and won’t .  That said, if it did (or does) work it just adds a few second to do. esample: When I go to bed I might know I won‘t play for over 8 hours. if I know the balloons rewpawn every 2 hours I can do 4 time jumps and collect balloons 4 more times than I otherwise would have. Again not worth *my* time to do it, but it sure would beat setting timer every 2 hours like some players do.

Time jumping is more useful for timer based games like Disney Emoji blitz where the game only gives you 5 lives and it takes 10 minutes to get recharge one of them. The games give you 1 minute to play, so in most cases you can only play for 5 games before until you have to wait or spend gems or money. With time jumping I can sit down and play 15-20 minutes and ignore those walls.


----------



## mmmears

Personally I don't think it's worth the time or the effort to cheat in these games, but it's clear that other people (looking at the top of my leaderboard) disagrees with me.


----------



## supernova

So I'm going to be playing to try to win two characters I don't know from a film I've never seen.  Got it.   Sounds quite familiar.  I'm looking at you, Raya and friends.


----------



## mikegood2

Just sent Leia on her final level so my level 7 Darth Vader is my final Star Wars character to work on. I so wish all other groups were so easy to level because it makes the game so much more enjoyable.

Speaking of not easy, or enjoyable, let’s talk about Raya! Close to 2 weeks since my last update on characters and barely anything has changed for characters I don’t care about at all.

Raya - 7
Sisu - 8
Namaari - 9
TukTuk - 9


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Just sent Leia on her final level so my level 7 Darth Vader is my final Star Wars character to work on. I so wish all other groups were so easy to level because it makes the game so much more enjoyable.
> 
> Speaking of not easy, or enjoyable, let’s talk about Raya! Close to 2 weeks since my last update on characters and barely anything has changed for characters I don’t care about at all.
> 
> Raya - 7
> Sisu - 8
> Namaari - 9
> TukTuk - 9


I've been taking a different strategy this time.  Rather than level someone up to 10 and lose them on a full day of token collection, I'm keeping everyone at 9 until they are no longer useful for tokens.  With Vader at 8 and Han at 9, every Star Wars character can still collect tokens, so I'm keeping everyone who is ready for 10 there until they have nothing left to collect for.  Same with my Raya and Friends characters, come to think of it.  The only one who isn't collecting tokens is Raya, but she's not even ready to move to 9 yet.

As for Raya and Friends, who it seems like I've been collecting for since last year, here's where I am:

Raya - 8
Sisu - ready for 10
Namaari - 9
Tuktuk - ready for 10
Boun - ready for 10


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I've been taking a different strategy this time.  Rather than level someone up to 10 and lose them on a full day of token collection, I'm keeping everyone at 9 until they are no longer useful for tokens.  With Vader at 8 and Han at 9, every Star Wars character can still collect tokens, so I'm keeping everyone who is ready for 10 there until they have nothing left to collect for.  Same with my Raya and Friends characters, come to think of it.  The only one who isn't collecting tokens is Raya, but she's not even ready to move to 9 yet.
> 
> As for Raya and Friends, who it seems like I've been collecting for since last year, here's where I am:
> 
> Raya - 8
> Sisu - ready for 10
> Namaari - 9
> Tuktuk - ready for 10
> Boun - ready for 10


Luke Skywalker (level5) hasn't been leveled since the event, his tokens just passively collect in the background.  Most of the Starwars is level 7-8 though. As for Raya. The common token requirements is really slowing down that progress.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Luke Skywalker (level5) hasn't been leveled since the event, his tokens just passively collect in the background.  Most of the Starwars is level 7-8 though. As for Raya. The common token requirements is really slowing down that progress.


I finally got the final gun for Han and now Luke had no tokens to collect.  Now that he's useless, I just sent Luke to go to 10.


----------



## mmmears

Vader is taking forever.  I have him at 8 and suspect it will take a month to get him to 10. 

Raya characters - I still have 4 of them to finish.  This one is taking even longer than forever.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Vader is taking forever.  I have him at 8 and suspect it will take a month to get him to 10.
> 
> Raya characters - I still have 4 of them to finish.  This one is taking even longer than forever.



I wouldn’t say forever. We’ve only had him for less than a month and your already at level 8. Mines at 7 and needs 9 more ear hats, but everyone’s else is done. as far as Raya goes the slow pace was really annoying, but I’ve reached the point that I don’t care enough to get annoyed any more.

Also, would love to just ignore the event that starts in the morning, but have a feeling they won’t make it possible to do that. Still have no interest in it and will just pretend it doesn’t exist and collect items for it whenever I log in for Darth Vader.


----------



## jeremy1002

Are there any characters that just drop Maleficent coins in this event?  I don't see any marked as such in my character database.

Thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

Does anyone know which characters drop hot chocolates during the Finding Dory tower event?


----------



## Renarr

jeremy1002 said:


> Are there any characters that just drop Maleficent coins in this event?  I don't see any marked as such in my character database.
> 
> Thanks.



Not every time, but there's a few side quests that drop them.  Squirt is the first one.



Joanna71985 said:


> Does anyone know which characters drop hot chocolates during the Finding Dory tower event?



Destiny - Navigate Carefully - 1 hour
Jessie - Hoedown at Al's Toy Barn - 2 hours - requires Al's Toy Barn enchanted to 1
Buzz - Pizza Party - 6 hours
Tinkerbell - Take Stock of Lost Things - 6 hours


----------



## mmmears

Here we go again...


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Here we go again...


Uh oh.... what happened now?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Uh oh.... what happened now?



Oh, nothing really.  Was commenting on another tower challenge, that's all.  The race to get 2 characters that I can't even remember from a movie that I have actually seen.


----------



## mikegood2

Since we haven’t had a tower challange for awhile I’m trying to remember if there is any reason or advantage to saving up cookies/cocoa? I remember trying to save them up for the second and third chapters, but can’t remember why. Other than Bailys items I don’t there’s nothing else of value for me.


----------



## wnwardii

mikegood2 said:


> Since we haven’t had a tower challange for awhile I’m trying to remember if there is any reason or advantage to saving up cookies/cocoa? I remember trying to save them up for the second and third chapters, but can’t remember why. Other than Bailys items I don’t there’s nothing else of value for me.


I do the same, saving them for the second and third chapters.  I think it is because they usually have fewer characters in each of the slots.  So you have to cycle through the cocoa more frequently if you want to have a "full" group for each 2 hour block of time.


----------



## supernova

Did anyone else notice that Bailey tokens were accidentally available through character tasks for the first few hours of the event?  Oops....


----------



## mikegood2

wnwardii said:


> I do the same, saving them for the second and third chapters.  I think it is because they usually have fewer characters in each of the slots.  So you have to cycle through the cocoa more frequently if you want to have a "full" group for each 2 hour block of time.



Thanks! I remembered that this morning. Also, by saving them, I stated this morning, you will probably finish higher in the ranking for chapter 2 & 3 since a lot of players dotb 



supernova said:


> Did anyone else notice that Bailey tokens were accidentally available through character tasks for the first few hours of the event?  Oops....



I did notice that and believe I actually sent someone out to collect it. Think it was only for one item and only 1 or 2 jobs.


----------



## Joanna71985

Renarr said:


> Destiny - Navigate Carefully - 1 hour
> Jessie - Hoedown at Al's Toy Barn - 2 hours - requires Al's Toy Barn enchanted to 1
> Buzz - Pizza Party - 6 hours
> Tinkerbell - Take Stock of Lost Things - 6 hours



Thank you!



supernova said:


> Did anyone else notice that Bailey tokens were accidentally available through character tasks for the first few hours of the event?  Oops....



I did! (and then thought I was going crazy when I couldn't find them anymore)


----------



## Renarr

Cautiously optimistic that this may be the first TC I ever finish (in my third try).


----------



## cliscinsky

supernova said:


> Did anyone else notice that Bailey tokens were accidentally available through character tasks for the first few hours of the event?  Oops....



I also did.  I also noticed that one of them was listed as Legendary.  That'll be a fun one to collect when the challenge is over, especially if you'll need 50 for level 9, and 65 for level 10.


----------



## supernova

cliscinsky said:


> I also did.  I also noticed that one of them was listed as Legendary.  That'll be a fun one to collect when the challenge is over, especially if you'll need 50 for level 9, and 65 for level 10.


Oh yeah, and the 24-hour tasks they've built in for these two new characters will be even better.

Anyone else feel that the bland splash page with these two nondescript characters looks more like a sign for your local aquarium?


----------



## Quellman

SO I don't remember anything about the Raya event, other than I am finally collecting most of them for level 10 now. But I found the movie to be pretty good. Visuals were nice and the soundtrack was additive to the scenes. Of course as soon as the credits roll hit mute, but at least I know who the characters are now.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> SO I don't remember anything about the Raya event, other than I am finally collecting most of them for level 10 now. But I found the movie to be pretty good. Visuals were nice and the soundtrack was additive to the scenes. Of course as soon as the credits roll hit mute, but at least I know who the characters are now.


The most trying thing in the Raya event is the increase to 65 Tokens and the damn common token collection is taking forever.


----------



## supernova

Can't believe we still have another full day of this first round of the tower thing.  Five days is way too long, considering most of us were probably done within the first two.  Maybe they should shorten it to three, four, and five days, rather than three days of five.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Can't believe we still have another full day of this first round of the tower thing.  Five days is way too long, considering most of us were probably done within the first two.  Maybe they should shorten it to three, four, and five days, rather than three days of five.


I like it.  I have no reason to be done with it really, and it gives me a shot at Bailey on my secondary Windows game.  But I may scream at collecting Star Wars crystals at this point.


----------



## mmmears

We finally watched the Raya movie last night.  It was pretty good.  Much better than the game version, where I'm still looking for items for four of the characters, but as someone already said, at least I know who they are now.


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

Not sure why I don’t know this by now... But... do we need to “purchase” all 30 items in Chapter 1 before Chapter 2 starts tomorrow or can we go back and purchase as long as it’s before the event ends?


----------



## Renarr

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> Not sure why I don’t know this by now... But... do we need to “purchase” all 30 items in Chapter 1 before Chapter 2 starts tomorrow or can we go back and purchase as long as it’s before the event ends?



The tokens are available until the event ends.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I like it.  I have no reason to be done with it really, and it gives me a shot at Bailey on my secondary Windows game.  But I may scream at collecting Star Wars crystals at this point.


By "done" I meant that we were finished collecting the 30 tokens pretty early on.  Should never take give days to get the first set.


----------



## mikegood2

Under no circumstances would I spend 500 gems on Destiny but I have to give the developers credit for giving her a 60 minute hot cocoa job. Have a feeling that helped them sell a decent number of her.


----------



## Renarr

mikegood2 said:


> Under no circumstances would I spend 500 gems on Destiny but I have to give the developers credit for giving her a 60 minute hot cocoa job. Have a feeling that helped them sell a decent number of her.



Guilty.  (I used gems.)

I'm running slightly ahead of pace to finish my first TC now, and starting to look at what from the shop I'll pick up extra.  Probably just one or two things, but still, that's better than I thought.  Sitting on nearly 60 cocoa, and I've pretty much run full teams non-stop since day 1.


----------



## Sabres431

mikegood2 said:


> Under no circumstances would I spend 500 gems on Destiny but I have to give the developers credit for giving her a 60 minute hot cocoa job. Have a feeling that helped them sell a decent number of her.



I might purchase the bundle with Google rewards that I've saved up....definitely not wasting my gems.  I did buy 3 chests to get Gramma Tala, which wasn't too bad.  I still need 1 more Ratatouille relic so I can get rid of this stupid task that has been sitting there forever.  I'm pretty sure the Ratatouille relic doesn't even exist in the chests.


----------



## Peachkins

Sabres431 said:


> I might purchase the bundle with Google rewards that I've saved up....definitely not wasting my gems.  I did buy 3 chests to get Gramma Tala, which wasn't too bad.  I still need 1 more Ratatouille relic so I can get rid of this stupid task that has been sitting there forever.  I'm pretty sure the Ratatouille relic doesn't even exist in the chests.



I actually got my last Ratatouille relic a couple days ago, so they do exist, lol! Only took how many months?  And that after I got the first four pretty effortlessly

As for Destiny, if I had the gems saved up, I would get her. I really liked that movie, and I've got all the other characters. Not going to spend money to get her though (I did spend a couple bucks to get enough gems for Chewbacca, and I still hate myself for it, lol).


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Under no circumstances would I spend 500 gems on Destiny but I have to give the developers credit for giving her a 60 minute hot cocoa job. Have a feeling that helped them sell a decent number of her.


I thought the same thing too at first.  But then I keep going back to my rationale of "why the hell am I hoarding fake gems that are meant to be spent in the game in the first place?" and I picked her up.  What's the sense of meaninglessly sitting on 1,000 imaginary gems?  I'm getting, on average, 12 a day from parades and the videos, so by the time the next event rolls around, I'll be stocked up once again.  There's nothing else to be spending them on except characters anyway, so why not?


----------



## supernova

Current status:
* Completed the second set of milestones and have been biding my time until the final round.
* 82 cocoas, so I should be set to complete the next five-day round without issue, and then will most likely stop after the backpack
* Destiny is at 6, and as we all are at this point, just need the hats for Bailey.  I must have scored a few along the way when they mistakenly opened the collection period because I'm already at 3/30.
* Got my last Vader had yesterday and so he's moving up to 10.  That just leaves me with Han Solo and Tie Fighter Pilot to move to 10.  They were the last remaining useful characters towards Vader's hats so I didn't want to take them out of gameplay until he was done.  The other good thing that I can put these now-useless Star Wars buildings back into moth balls.
* Similarly, all but Raya are ready for 10, but since they all collect for her tokens, I can't see taking someone out for 24-hours at this point.  But I still need 28 swords and 30 hats, so it's gonna be a while before I move anyone up.

I think the most tolerable aspect of these ridiculous Tower things is that it's the perfect time to level characters up, since we don't have to worry about welcoming someone five minutes after starting a different 24-hour welcome.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I thought the same thing too at first.  But then I keep going back to my rationale of "why the hell am I hoarding fake gems that are meant to be spent in the game in the first place?" and I picked her up.  What's the sense of meaninglessly sitting on 1,000 imaginary gems?  I'm getting, on average, 12 a day from parades and the videos, so by the time the next event rolls around, I'll be stocked up once again.  There's nothing else to be spending them on except characters anyway, so why not?


I had the same thought and picked her up! Plus you will get the bonus gems once you get the other whale.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I had the same thought and picked her up! Plus you will get the bonus gems once you get the other whale.


Ooh!  Right, forgot about that.  Not to mention that I've given up on the buildings but am making sure to have the full set of characters, so there's no reason to have this one being the only one that would be grayed out.  It'll bother me more in the end not to have her than to have to build up the otherwise-useless gems.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I finally got the last 2 Disneyland tokens to enchant my ToT so that I get the Rat's common token.  Of course, all of those characters are now on levels 8 & 9!!!


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> I thought the same thing too at first.  But then I keep going back to my rationale of "why the hell am I hoarding fake gems that are meant to be spent in the game in the first place?" and I picked her up.  What's the sense of meaninglessly sitting on 1,000 imaginary gems?  I'm getting, on average, 12 a day from parades and the videos, so by the time the next event rolls around, I'll be stocked up once again.  There's nothing else to be spending them on except characters anyway, so why not?



If i had that many gems I probably would have gotten her, but I only had 400 gems when it started. Props for being able to get all the character and do it without spending money. Have no idea how though. As I mentioned I couldn’t afford Destiny and also am missing 4-6 previous gem characters.

As far as the TC goes I’m in decent shape even without her. Currently in the top 100 and have around 25 hot cocoas saved up. Also have everything collected and 7K EC surplus. Think that means I’m over 1/4 of the way to completing Bailey.

my Vader should be ready to level to 9 this weekend.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> If i had that many gems I probably would have gotten her, but I only had 400 gems when it started. Props for being able to get all the character and do it without spending money. Have no idea how though. As I mentioned I couldn’t afford Destiny and also am missing 4-6 previous gem characters.
> 
> As far as the TC goes I’m in decent shape even without her. Currently in the top 100 and have around 25 hot cocoas saved up. Also have everything collected and 7K EC surplus. Think that means I’m over 1/4 of the way to completing Bailey.
> 
> my Vader should be ready to level to 9 this weekend.


Don't get me wrong.  I'm down to only 200 gems now.  The fact that they were charging so much for a character that no one knows should have been enough of a deterrent for anyone to want to spend cash.  But there must be some idiots out there doing it because they keep putting ridiculous offers out there.  I could see someone being willing to spend two or three dollars for a float or something, but $10 for a character?  Really??

I haven't bothered checking where I am in the standings against other players.  As long as I hit the milestones, I'm fine.  I really don't need a 15th Maleficent hat stand.  Plus, after I got the hat stand milestone, I have no need to use cocoas any more.  I simply run the characters who are free, and then run it with just the grandmother until the refresh happens.

Vader took a bit, but surprisingly I'll be done with all of my Star Wars characters before the Raya characters from the last event!


----------



## twentyco

supernova said:


> Vader took a bit, but surprisingly I'll be done with all of my Star Wars characters before the Raya characters from the last event!



I am in the same boat; collecting for Vader level 10, with all my other Star Wars already at 10.  Raya feels like she is going to take the rest of my life; collecting for level 9 for her.  I don't know why those Raya characters are so miserable.  Would it have killed them to have some non-Raya characters collect their tokens?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Don't get me wrong.  I'm down to only 200 gems now.  The fact that they were charging so much for a character that no one knows should have been enough of a deterrent for anyone to want to spend cash.  But there must be some idiots out there doing it because they keep putting ridiculous offers out there.  I could see someone being willing to spend two or three dollars for a float or something, but $10 for a character?  Really??
> 
> I haven't bothered checking where I am in the standings against other players.  As long as I hit the milestones, I'm fine.  I really don't need a 15th Maleficent hat stand.  Plus, after I got the hat stand milestone, I have no need to use cocoas any more.  I simply run the characters who are free, and then run it with just the grandmother until the refresh happens.
> 
> Vader took a bit, but surprisingly I'll be done with all of my Star Wars characters before the Raya characters from the last event!


I am down to only Vader and Raya group as well, Vader going slow but that’s okay and Raya as well for 65 for that last level and the common token.


----------



## mmmears

Vader and 3 Raya characters left here.  They really made me have bad feelings about the movie.  I think I need more than 100 more common tokens at the very least.


----------



## Onceler

mikegood2 said:


> As far as the TC goes I’m in decent shape even without her. Currently in the top 100 and have around 25 hot cocoas saved up. Also have everything collected and 7K EC surplus. Think that means I’m over 1/4 of the way to completing Bailey.



I'm currently in 2,533rd place despite being well past the last milestone. In the first round I finished in the top 200 with roughly the same amount of points that I have now. But in this round, I think I may have ended up on a leaderboard that's a wee bit competitive. Not that I care... I already have a handful of Maleficent Horn Stands so I don't need any more.


----------



## mikegood2

mmmears said:


> Vader and 3 Raya characters left here.  They really made me have bad feelings about the movie.  I think I need more than 100 more common tokens at the very least.



Watched the movie on Friday and though it was fine. Still wouldn’t have cared about the event, but seeing the movie would have made them less annoying.

I have 4 Raya characters left, but Tuk Tuk has been ready for 10 for awhile and Namaari should be ready for 10 in a few days. I’m waiting on leveling them because the commons are such a pain to collect.




Onceler said:


> I'm currently in 2,533rd place despite being well past the last milestone. In the first round I finished in the top 200 with roughly the same amount of points that I have now. But in this round, I think I may have ended up on a leaderboard that's a wee bit competitive. Not that I care... I already have a handful of Maleficent Horn Stands so I don't need any more.



Also didn’t care about the stand, but finished in the top 100 so I’ll take it. I’ll just end up placing it in Merlin’s cauldron which should pay for a few Raya items. Changed my approach to mini events awhile ago. I usually don’t start them until 2-3 hours after they start. Still have some of the crazy leaders, but can usually place considerably higher.


----------



## Arundal

Well I welcomed Bailey this afternoon and took me a minute to realize why no one is collecting his tokens, have to buy with EC until Challenge is over. Duh!


----------



## mikegood2

Arundal said:


> Well I welcomed Bailey this afternoon and took me a minute to realize why no one is collecting his tokens, have to buy with EC until Challenge is over. Duh!


Yeah, I got him right before bed last night and remembered how worthless the Tac becomes once you get it the character. Unless you need some of the other items sold, but I don’t.

I’m hoping to get Bailey to level 2 tonight any maybe there will be a mission then?


----------



## Renarr

Got Bailey today, and have pulled three other attractions/characters from the TC shop.  Have time to pull the other two I didn't have.


----------



## Quellman

I do like that they only allow you to collect the tokens for the TC character that will be available to collect after the event. They changed the the other to the common token. In the past you had to guess which of the 3 tokens wasn't going to be used.


----------



## OnePrincessMom

Does the maleficent event currency convert to gems when the event is over?  I don’t want either of these characters.  Thanks


----------



## Arundal

No. Everyone get like 1 gem I think, they even warn you to use your EC.


----------



## McCoy

If I recall it's 4,000 currency to 1 gem, and I think it's 50% rounding, if that makes sense (so you'd get one gem if you're between 2,000-5,999). The gem payout is so bad I often just buy as many tokens as possible anyway because loading up on those is worth 2-3 gems or whatever to me.


----------



## 2010_Bride

Seriously?! Looks like I’m waiting another two hours before I hit 6000 coins and can welcome the whale lol!


----------



## jcarwash

2010_Bride said:


> Seriously?! Looks like I’m waiting another two hours before I hit 6000 coins and can welcome the whale lol!



You need 6000 coins plus buy all his tokens with coins, so it's 40,500 you need.


----------



## 2010_Bride

jcarwash said:


> You need 6000 coins plus buy all his tokens with coins, so it's 40,500 you need.



I had all the tokens, it was just the 6000 I needed to welcome him. When I collected from my tower I ended up with 5,999 so I had to go another round lol


----------



## mikegood2

2010_Bride said:


> Seriously?! Looks like I’m waiting another two hours before I hit 6000 coins and can welcome the whale lol!
> 
> View attachment 582803





2010_Bride said:


> I had all the tokens, it was just the 6000 I needed to welcome him. When I collected from my tower I ended up with 5,999 so I had to go another round lol


 I got that you were 1 EC short and had all the items already. That said, you wouldn’t have had to wait 2 hours all you had to do is find a cursed building or waited until 1 spawned.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I thought the same thing too at first.  But then I keep going back to my rationale of "why the hell am I hoarding fake gems that are meant to be spent in the game in the first place?" and I picked her up.  What's the sense of meaninglessly sitting on 1,000 imaginary gems?  I'm getting, on average, 12 a day from parades and the videos, so by the time the next event rolls around, I'll be stocked up once again.  There's nothing else to be spending them on except characters anyway, so why not?



Can I ask you a question?  12 gems a day seems like many more than I get a day.  Have you by chance invested in extra parade slots?  I only have 3, and suppose investing in more float slots might land me more daily gems.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Can I ask you a question?  12 gems a day seems like many more than I get a day.  Have you by chance invested in extra parade slots?  I only have 3, and suppose investing in more float slots might land me more daily gems.


I normally get 5 gems from a float, one time two floats dropped gems from the same parade.  Plus the two gems from the videos. Can't say for sure that it's every day, but I'll have to start paying better attention going forward.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I normally get 5 gems from a float, one time two floats dropped gems from the same parade.  Plus the two gems from the videos. Can't say for sure that it's every day, but I'll have to start paying better attention going forward.


Thanks!


----------



## Renarr

anya.sparrow said:


> Can I ask you a question?  12 gems a day seems like many more than I get a day.  Have you by chance invested in extra parade slots?  I only have 3, and suppose investing in more float slots might land me more daily gems.



I would definitely invest in slots four and five.  Slots six and seven take about a year to pay off.

Basically, each parade float (without a token conflict) has about a 5% chance of dropping a gem.  So with all seven slots, you should get gems once every three parades or so.  There's definitely a lot of variance with this, though.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Can I ask you a question?  12 gems a day seems like many more than I get a day.  Have you by chance invested in extra parade slots?  I only have 3, and suppose investing in more float slots might land me more daily gems.





Renarr said:


> I would definitely invest in slots four and five.  Slots six and seven take about a year to pay off.
> 
> Basically, each parade float (without a token conflict) has about a 5% chance of dropping a gem.  So with all seven slots, you should get gems once every three parades or so.  There's definitely a lot of variance with this, though.


I'm not quite a Day-1 player (took me about a month and a half before I decided to give the game a try) but all of my parades run with all slots available.  So I'm sure that has a lot to do with my gem collection as well.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Renarr said:


> I would definitely invest in slots four and five.  Slots six and seven take about a year to pay off.
> 
> Basically, each parade float (without a token conflict) has about a 5% chance of dropping a gem.  So with all seven slots, you should get gems once every three parades or so.  There's definitely a lot of variance with this, though.



Thanks.  I decided to invest the gem gift we received today into the fourth slot.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Thanks.  I decided to invest the gem gift we received today into the fourth slot.


Hopefully that helps a little.  Here are the potential rewards I can get from the current parade alone.  So 12 gems a day isn't impossible:


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Hopefully that helps a little.  Here are the potential rewards I can get from the current parade alone.  So 12 gems a day isn't impossible:View attachment 583820


Thanks.  I looked at mine and I can make 20 after buying the 4th.  Now to see if there's any improvement 

ETA:  First parade with 4 slots = zero gems


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Thanks.  I looked at mine and I can make 20 after buying the 4th.  Now to see if there's any improvement
> 
> ETA:  First parade with 4 slots = zero gems


Noting is a guarantee, sadly.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Noting is a guarantee, sadly.


I know.  I am not discounting your advice.  Hopefully there will be luckier days!


----------



## supernova

All Raya characters are finally done.  Destiny is at 8, closing in on 9.  Bailey, on the other hand, is going to take years.


----------



## mikegood2

Vader is leveling to 10 right now. Down to Bailey (4),  Raya (8) and Sisu (9)

Thinking it’s time to cut my playing time to 2-4 times a day. Unless they start adding in Marvel characters I’m having trouble envisioning an event I’d have any interest in.


----------



## supernova

mikegood2 said:


> Vader is leveling to 10 right now. Down to Bailey (4),  Raya (8) and Sisu (9)
> 
> Thinking it’s time to cut my playing time to 2-4 times a day. Unless they start adding in Marvel characters I’m having trouble envisioning an event I’d have any interest in.


Hey hey, now.  Why so pessimistic?  We still have "The Aristocats" and "Mars Needs Moms" to add!


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> All Raya characters are finally done.  Destiny is at 8, closing in on 9.  Bailey, on the other hand, is going to take years.


Lucky. I'm still collecting Raya for level 10 (18/65 for both). Then I need all another 350+ common tokens to take everyone the rest of the way since the shrimp kid is at level 7.   

Star Wars is doing better thanks to 2 hour tasks for Vader. Then it's just hitting the button to take everyone to level 10.   

Destiny just went to 8. Bailey is at 4. But those task collection times are atrocious. Like borderline criminal. If those aren't balanced out I'll probably just toss the fish in the ocean. I get no joy in a 24 hour task that doesn't collect.


----------



## twentyco

I am still working on Raya, but she is the only one from that collection.  She is at level 9.  Destiny is also at 9, collecting for 10, and will be done before Raya I'm sure.  Bailey is at 5, I think.  Agree that she is going to take awhile.  Sigh.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Hey hey, now.  Why so pessimistic?  We still have "The Aristocats" and "Mars Needs Moms" to add!


I like the Aristocats .


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I like the Aristocats .


Said no one, ever.


----------



## mara512

I only have Vader left from the Star Wars group and he is almost ready to level to 10. 

Raya honestly I quite looking.  I have 2 at 10, 2 at 9 and Raya at 7.   This is just getting boring sending them out to get nothing or trying to get enough common tokens to finally level one character.  

Destiny 7
Bailey 3

I missed getting the Cruella hat stand by 4 minutes.  Seriously I needed 4 more minutes to get the last ten “mines” to hit 150.  I really just didn’t care and I certainly wasn’t losing sleep to make sure I got it.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I missed getting the Cruella hat stand by 4 minutes.  Seriously I needed 4 more minutes to get the last ten “mines” to hit 150.  I really just didn’t care and I certainly wasn’t losing sleep to make sure I got it.


And then there were people on my leader board who were all tied for first with whatever the hell round number would comprise a 100% collection over the five days.  I cannot imagine the number of idiots who set their timers to wake up every four hours overnight just to stay in first place for a set of fake useless prizes.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have received a gift of 50 happiness several times this week.  Anybody know what's up?


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I have received a gift of 50 happiness several times this week.  Anybody know what's up?


Same.  Hardly necessary to get 50 of them at all, much less so often.  Wonder what the interns screwed up now that we didn't see?


----------



## Renarr

anya.sparrow said:


> I have received a gift of 50 happiness several times this week.  Anybody know what's up?



It's part of the Update 50 celebration and should happen everyday until July 13.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Renarr said:


> It's part of the Update 50 celebration and should happen everyday until July 13.


Thanks for letting us know.  I guess I should stop wasting magic on the preservation thingy!


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> I have received a gift of 50 happiness several times this week.  Anybody know what's up?



I’m definitely not gonna complain about it and it is nice to wake up, click on it to be 99% ecstatic and have enough smiles collected to make it thru the day. That said, since 50 is WAY MORE than I need to get to full ecstatic, really wish we could bank it and have access to use it at a later date. A nice rainy day  fund would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> Thanks for letting us know.  I guess I should stop wasting magic on the preservation thingy!



Lol, same. I'm off to spend my elixir on tokens for the Raya characters.


----------



## mmmears

What time do those happy faces show up?  I didn't get any this morning but we've been traveling (across time zones) so I'm not sure if something is wrong of if it's just too early.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> What time do those happy faces show up?  I didn't get any this morning but we've been traveling (across time zones) so I'm not sure if something is wrong of if it's just too early.


When I get the gift, it is usually in my first login of the day.  But it doesn't seem to be every day.


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> What time do those happy faces show up?  I didn't get any this morning but we've been traveling (across time zones) so I'm not sure if something is wrong of if it's just too early.



It's supposed to be every 22 hours.  That being said, I've had to open/close my calendar a few times consecutively to get it to pop.  It's also rumored that you have to be Internet connected to get.


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> It's supposed to be every 22 hours.  That being said, I've had to open/close my calendar a few times consecutively to get it to pop.  It's also rumored that you have to be Internet connected to get.



Thanks I hit the calendar a few times and it finally popped up.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Renarr said:


> It's supposed to be every 22 hours.  That being said, I've had to open/close my calendar a few times consecutively to get it to pop.  It's also rumored that you have to be Internet connected to get.


Thanks for the tip.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## supernova

Destiny is done, Bailey is at 5.  All 80 virus things are completed.  Nothing else to work on.  Really getting bored with this game.


----------



## Strandberg

Any basic tips for the beginner?


----------



## anya.sparrow

Strandberg said:


> Any basic tips for the beginner?


Oh my goodness.  I have been playing for a few years, so I will have to think about that.  But off the top of my head, I would recommend that you choose shorter tasks all day and set the longer tasks to work overnight.  Make sure you pick up all of the chests hidden around the kingdom as they will help you with happiness, magic, tokens and other items.  Watch the available videos on main street to collect free gems as they will help you purchase chests or characters as you build them up.  Have fun!


----------



## Renarr

Strandberg said:


> Any basic tips for the beginner?



In addition to anya.sparrow's excellent advice above, I'd consider the following:

Don't use gems to speed up tasks.  (There are some very specific exceptions to this rule, but it's generally a good rule to follow.)
Parades are your friend as your primary source of picking up gems.  The more parade slots and floats you have, the quicker gems will start coming in.
Keep an eye out for "token conflicts".  Token conflicts occur when a character can gather multiple tokens: the token you want and tokens you aren't so keen on.  Some are unavoidable, but some will really slow down your progress.
Have fun!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Oh, and happiness is your friend.  The more happiness you maintain, the better drop rates you will have.


----------



## mikegood2

*RUN, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!*

OK, I’m mostly kidding about that, but as someone who started playing early on I can’t imagine how much harder it would be to start playing now. I think @anya.sparrow and @Ranarr hit most of the key things to focus on.


If you have multiple devices you can collect your 2 free daily gems on both devices.
Most decorations are worthless and good items to sell to Merlin.
You can also buy many character items from Merlin, but I wouldn’t do that very often and save you elixir. That said, buying an occasional item or two help level a character can be very useful.
Be careful leveling up attractions. Don‘t over do it, and make sure they add items that are useful.
Elixir is useful for the 24 hour happiness shield. Dont over do it, but if you close to leveling a character it might be worth buying.


----------



## supernova

Strandberg said:


> Any basic tips for the beginner?


At this point I don't remember where he comes in, but I do remember that Pluto and his house are very helpful along the way.

One thing to remember is to not get frustrated as the game advances.  You are missing a bunch of event characters and more than likely always will.  The trouble is that the interns at Gameloft who are for whatever reason in charge of the whole game constantly use these characters in each new event, hoping that new players will waste money on chests in the hope of winning them.  Good luck.  You're gonna need it.


----------



## mikegood2

supernova said:


> At this point I don't remember where he comes in, but I do remember that Pluto and his house are very helpful along the way.
> 
> One thing to remember us to not get frustrated as the game advances.  You are missing a bunch of event characters and more than likely always will.  The trouble is that the interns at Gameloft who are for whatever reason in charge of the whole game constantly use these characters in each new event, hoping that new players will waste money on chests in the hope of winning them.  Good luck.  You're gonna need it.



Yeah, I couldn’t imagine starting the game with 200+ characters already in it. While I‘ve never gotten there, on a few occasions I felt like catching up with everything was in reach. I guess that’s the advantage of starting a game early on?


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> Yeah, I couldn’t imagine starting the game with 200+ characters already in it. While I‘ve never gotten there, on a few occasions I felt like catching up with everything was in reach. I guess that’s the advantage of starting a game early on?


I think I started during the Beauty and the Beast event, so I missed a couple of events.  I also have have failed to get the last character in some events when I have not been able to play as much as I wanted to.  I have invested some (free) gems into extending my parades recently, so I am hoping to rack up some more gems to buy missing characters or take a shot when chests come out with the ones I am missing.  We'll have to see.


----------



## adamreisinger

I was so happy to see the Snow White comfy costume was the top milestone reward in this past weekend's event, and I'm hoping that means the other ones will come back soon too. I missed out on Merida, Moana and Rapunzel, and I'd love to finally fill those last three seats in my Princess Dressing Room (they're the only characters I keep out who aren't actively collecting tokens).


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> I was so happy to see the Snow White comfy costume was the top milestone reward in this past weekend's event, and I'm hoping that means the other ones will come back soon too. I missed out on Merida, Moana and Rapunzel, and I'd love to finally fill those last three seats in my Princess Dressing Room (they're the only characters I keep out who aren't actively collecting tokens).


And you'll never use them again.....


----------



## rr333

So, do we assume Hercules characters are the helpers for the next event based on the calendar reward for the 15th?

And what is the general advice for helper characters who are not leveled up? Try to get them up? or don't because their tokens might conflict with event tokens?


----------



## supernova

rr333 said:


> So, do we assume Hercules characters are the helpers for the next event based on the calendar reward for the 15th?


Possibly, but not necessarily.  It's difficult to tell what these idiot interns over at Gameloft have in mind at any given time.


----------



## karly05

I'm leveling up my Herc characters in case they're needed. I should get Phil to 10, but my Herc is only Level 3. Meg and Pain are 7 and 5 respectively. I threw them all in the Castle as soon as their event was done, so they never leveled up much past where they had to. Now if we ever get an event where the Coco characters help, I'm all set.


----------



## supernova

Dumb question, but does anyone know if these little rotten kids can interact with the Cantina?  I've seen them go into every other attraction but that one and I'm wondering what happens if the go in.  I know how I'd program it, but then I'm not a summer intern working at Gameloft.


----------



## mmmears

One question, and one complaint:

Question - does anyone know when the 50 happiness event ends?  I can't remember.

Complaint - the whale is ridiculous.  It took me 5 days (I am not exaggerating) to get ONE ear hat for this creature.  In that time I got more than 10 of Raya's hats.  I think this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> One question, and one complaint:
> 
> Question - does anyone know when the 50 happiness event ends?  I can't remember.
> 
> Complaint - the whale is ridiculous.  It took me 5 days (I am not exaggerating) to get ONE ear hat for this creature.  In that time I got more than 10 of Raya's hats.  I think this is just ridiculous.



The happiness ends July 13.  Don't know if we get it on the 13th or not.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Complaint - the whale is ridiculous.  It took me 5 days (I am not exaggerating) to get ONE ear hat for this creature.  In that time I got more than 10 of Raya's hats.  I think this is just ridiculous.


I'm doing fine with the purple boxes.  Just the ear hats that seem to have been programmed to slow things down while the interns scrambled to figure out what their summer project was going to be.  Thank goodness they've settled on yet another movie I won't be seeing.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'm doing fine with the purple boxes.  Just the ear hats that seem to have been programmed to slow things down while the interns scrambled to figure out what their summer project was going to be.  Thank goodness they've settled on yet another movie I won't be seeing.


I actually watched Luca on Disney+ this weekend to get to know the characters. It’s not a bad movie, kind of cute in the Pixar way.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> I actually watched Luca on Disney+ this weekend to get to know the characters. It’s not a bad movie, kind of cute in the Pixar way.


I watched it as well.  I don't think it had quite the heart of Toy Story or Monster's Inc, but I am glad I watched it.  It still tried to send a message about friendship, and the colors they were used were nice.  Of course, nothing will ever beat Coco for me in terms of coloring.  There is something so magical about the flourescence (sorry, sp?) in a lot of the scenes in Coco.  And Remember Me is a touching song.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Speaking of newer movies on Disney+, has anyone here watched Soul?   Any good?  I put it on for a few minutes yesterday and turned it off pretty quickly, though I plan to watch it another time.  I am not a huge Jazz fan and the music is turning me off a little so far.  I was bummed because I had really been looking forward to it.  

In terms of going to the movies, I am actually looking forward to Jungle Cruise.  Don't know if I will make it to the theater due to my chronic illness, but I am going to try.  It seems like it might be a little fun in the vein of Pirates which are some of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> Speaking of newer movies on Disney+, has anyone here watched Soul? Any good?


I watched Soul last Christmas when it was released to Disney+.  Overall I liked it.  It didn't really resonate with me as some other Pixar movies.  I had more connection with Onward and Luca than I did Soul.  I have seen people discuss how Soul really got them emotionally.  Not my experience, but that is fine.


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> The happiness ends July 13.  Don't know if we get it on the 13th or not.



Thank you.  I'll pay attention on the 13th.  



supernova said:


> I'm doing fine with the purple boxes.  Just the ear hats that seem to have been programmed to slow things down while the interns scrambled to figure out what their summer project was going to be.  Thank goodness they've settled on yet another movie I won't be seeing.



Yeah, the purple boxes aren't an issue (or haven't been one yet) but 5 days for one hat when everyone who could be out looking for one was looking for one is pretty stupid.  I think they are trying to bore us to death.

I'm ok with Luca.  We watched the movie and Disney+ and liked it (didn't love it, but it's a nice movie).


----------



## ZellyB

I watched both Raya and Luca.  Luca was fine.  Cute.  I actually thought Raya was one of the better movies Disney has put out in awhile.


----------



## supernova

Just downloaded the update for Windows.  Nothing immediate to do just yet.  Five character set for Luca.

And yes, Hercules characters are back up top, so I guess we'll be using them again.


----------



## McCoy

Got Jungle Cruise.  Appears to serve no useful purpose now or in the near future, but will probably leave it out for a day or two before putting it into storage.  But, anyone who wants it, it's there for 30,000 elixir


----------



## Quellman

Character update. 
Moby Dick - Collecting for Level 8.   


That's it. I was so close to completing my self imposed goal before the new content push. I guess I could have just paid the Gems and been done with it, but that is against the spirit.  The ear hat tasks with 24 hours on a joint task is absolutely criminal.  

But I did cave and purchase Wall-Es house. I got wall-e a really really long time ago in a free chest. And ever since he had a quest in the premium attraction. Like before they made it so you can't collapse the task list update long ago.   So It took a few days to go through those tasks with Eve. I enjoyed seeing them in the park and getting hit by lightning, maybe not 66 gems worth. But all the same I have no tasks currently.


----------



## Arundal

Well now that we will be starting a new batch of characters: the shark is done, whale may take forever, I refuse to do the 24 hour tasks, and Raya is still slowly collecting to level to 10.  So might as well have some new guys to level. Purchased the Jungle Cruise, but it is rather large in size so had to put away some other attractions away. Must rearrange! Lol


----------



## mmmears

Finally finished Raya right before the update, so now I just have the beluga who will take a lifetime I suspect.  Here we go again...


----------



## Gorechick

I wish we got another parcel of land with this update. I don't feel like putting stuff in storage but I guess I'll have to.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> Got Jungle Cruise.  Appears to serve no useful purpose now or in the near future, but will probably leave it out for a day or two before putting it into storage.  But, anyone who wants it, it's there for 30,000 elixir


And, in true clueless intern fashion, the boat does not ride behind the waterfall.  If Gameloft would have these idiot interns actually visit the parks, they'd get the point of including the backside of water into the attraction.  Hell, if Disney could spend tens of thousands of dollars to send Joe Rohde and his team on research trips all over the globe towards building Animal Kingdom, surely Gameloft could spring for a hundred dollar theme park ticket.


----------



## Arundal

I will say I did not really watch the Event Stream but I like the changes to the Collections button. Makes jumping to different groups easier then scanning through the list to find the new characters at the the bottom of the list.


----------



## supernova

Gorechick said:


> I wish we got another parcel of land with this update. I don't feel like putting stuff in storage but I guess I'll have to.


Surprised you didn't come to that conclusion years ago.  I have three whole areas completely empty: Star Wars, Frontierland and whatever the area is across from Tomorrowland.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Finally finished Raya right before the update, so now I just have the beluga who will take a lifetime I suspect.  Here we go again...


And since when have ear hats ever cost 1,000 elixir?


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> And since when have ear hats ever cost 1,000 elixir?


I just noticed that those tokens showed up when people said that Jungle Cruise was an elixir attraction. That cost is bonkers. I'll probably toss some more stuff to merlin for the ear hats because jeesh it's terrible,


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> I just noticed that those tokens showed up when people said that Jungle Cruise was an elixir attraction. That cost is bonkers. I'll probably toss some more stuff to merlin for the ear hats because jeesh it's terrible,


Done intentionally, of course.  One more way to artificially slow down the game, otherwise we'd all have that final character completed before tomorrow's update.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> I will say I did not really watch the Event Stream but I like the changes to the Collections button. Makes jumping to different groups easier then scanning through the list to find the new characters at the the bottom of the list.


Did not notice that until you said something.  Thanks!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And since when have ear hats ever cost 1,000 elixir?



I saw that.  It's crazy.  This is the first one at this cost, and I'm ok not leveling it up if need be.  Or continuing to hunt for the ear hats if I'm still playing.  Gameloft is getting on my nerves.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow.  Luca's first task is 8 hours.  Get going people.


----------



## supernova

I bought the hamster.  Not sure why.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I bought the hamster.  Not sure why.


Me too! One more thing to level!


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I bought the hamster.  Not sure why.


$4.99 seems like a deal to the completionist in me.  But I am still dumb for doing it.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> $4.99 seems like a deal to the completionist in me.  But I am still dumb for doing it.


I used the worthless gems.  Not parting with five real dollars for a fake gerbil.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> I bought the hamster.  Not sure why.



Lol, I did too, had the gems available. I have no idea who the other characters are, and I couldn't care less who else I'm able to get from this event, but I wanted that cat darn it!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I bought the hamster.  Not sure why.



I did, too.  I have no idea why I did it since these characters tend to not help much and then I have to spend more time leveling them up, but I got him.


----------



## anya.sparrow

So, five common tokens every 4 hours?  Doesn't that seem like not very many?


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> So, five common tokens every 4 hours?  Doesn't that seem like not very many?



It certainly does.  I suspect this will be a big issue very soon.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> It certainly does.  I suspect this will be a big issue very soon.


Yeah.  I think common might be the new rare.


----------



## karly05

Yeah, I can already tell the common tokens are going to be the biggest hurdle for me. 

I enjoyed the movie, and it has been growing on me, and this is the most excited I've been for an event in what feels like a long time. I don't spend real money here, but I spent 300 gems on Machiavelli as soon as I could get him. I still need several ears for Alberto; we'll see if I can reach the time wall before we get to Giulia.


----------



## supernova

Two tasks for the fluffy haired kid and now eight hours to build the building.


----------



## mikegood2

Well, I took the plunge last Sunday and wanted to go a few days without playing and decide if I wanted to continue or not. Now I’m at a week and gotta admit there is very little that I’m missing. It’s actually really refreshing not opening the game first thing in the morning or right before bed. I didn’t realize how much of my playing was just out of habit and decision I shoulda made months/years ago. That said, things might change and will re-evaluate my decision in about a month.


----------



## mmmears

mikegood2 said:


> Well, I took the plunge last Sunday and wanted to go a few days without playing and decide if I wanted to continue or not. Now I’m at a week and gotta admit there is very little that I’m missing. It’s actually really refreshing not opening the game first thing in the morning or right before bed. I didn’t realize how much of my playing was just out of habit and decision I shoulda made months/years ago. That said, things might change and will re-evaluate my decision in about a month.



Good for you.  I have stopped playing lots of games, and also taken some time off from this one.  I've been much happier since I stopped trying so hard in this one.  I log on when I feel like it, don't when I don't feel like it, and stopped worrying that I was missing some characters.  This game seems to be best for insomniacs, too, and I refuse to play at night.  I seem to be doing ok regardless.  Enjoy the break.


----------



## supernova

Boy, this casual bit really seems to be working for me, too.  I just got the prompt to welcome the next character, and there are only 20 hours until it's time.  Thank goodness I didn't get hit with the same time wall four days out, which has always been the norm.


----------



## karly05

I hit the time wall for Giulia this afternoon, so things are going well so far!


----------



## mmmears

I also hit the time wall.  I'm not even bothering with the crab thing.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm not even bothering with the crab thing.


Same.  I tap when I see them.  Right now I'm somewhere around 1,670 place, and I really don't care.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Same.  I tap when I see them.  Right now I'm somewhere around 1,670 place, and I really don't care.



I am doing the same.  I think I have found 2 of them so far.    Needless to say I'm not doing well on the leaderboard.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Same.  I tap when I see them.  Right now I'm somewhere around 1,670 place, and I really don't care.


I hit the time wall this morning, only tapping those crabs if I happen to see them, playing kind of casually and saving up the common token ice cream thingy until I see what she needs then gather extra after that, I am also way down the leadership board. Damn crab are too small and not worth searching for.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Been away from the game.  Definitely behind.


----------



## mmmears

I welcomed the girl.  She's off making deliveries.  

Anyone know what level the characters need to be to get the last character?  I'm pretty short of that (un)common item so I need to be careful about leveling anyone up at this point.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I welcomed the girl.  She's off making deliveries.
> 
> Anyone know what level the characters need to be to get the last character?  I'm pretty short of that (un)common item so I need to be careful about leveling anyone up at this point.


I had to get the girl to 2 for her next task.  And I had to get the poofy-haired kid to 3 to build the next building, I think.  Main kid is at 4.  The rabbit is at 15 or 23.  Don't care.


----------



## Renarr

mmmears said:


> Anyone know what level the characters need to be to get the last character?  I'm pretty short of that (un)common item so I need to be careful about leveling anyone up at this point.



For the storyline, you need Luca to 4, Alberto to 4, Giulia to 3.  Luca and Alberto get a joint task for Ercole's personal token with both at level 5 (and that's one of three tasks available early).  There's no reason to level Machiavelli past 2 if you have him.  Ercole has a couple tasks that require level 2 if you want the splash screen.


----------



## mmmears

@Renarr - thank you so much for this!  I really, really appreciate the info.  Looks like I have quite a bit of leveling up to do, and not enough items to do it.  This really helps though.


----------



## Renarr

@mmmears - happy to pass it along!  There's some good folks working on one of the servers to gather the info (I'm not one of those).

On a semi-related note, I'm surprised to see that I can't say discordant minus the ant.  I'm guessing there's a reason for that, but I feel bad not sourcing the material.


----------



## Arundal

Renarr said:


> For the storyline, you need Luca to 4, Alberto to 4, Giulia to 3.  Luca and Alberto get a joint task for Ercole's personal token with both at level 5 (and that's one of three tasks available early).  There's no reason to level Machiavelli past 2 if you have him.  Ercole has a couple tasks that require level 2 if you want the splash screen.



Thanks for info glad I have them all at 4 already except for Giuliano, who I am getting hats very slowly for so can’t even build the building until she is 2.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> For the storyline, you need Luca to 4, Alberto to 4, Giulia to 3.  Luca and Alberto get a joint task for Ercole's personal token with both at level 5 (and that's one of three tasks available early).  There's no reason to level Machiavelli past 2 if you have him.  Ercole has a couple tasks that require level 2 if you want the splash screen.


Thanks.  Just started the poofy-haired kid to 4.  With four days left, that still leaves me plenty of time to get the common tokens for the next kid, and then maybe even max out the tokens before 5 to prevent overlaps.  Still not sure what the bunny does in this game.


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> @mmmears - happy to pass it along!  There's some good folks working on one of the servers to gather the info (I'm not one of those).
> 
> On a semi-related note, I'm surprised to see that I can't say discordant minus the ant.  I'm guessing there's a reason for that, but I feel bad not sourcing the material.



I had looked on reddit (hard enough for me to go there and find anything useful at all) and I saw they mentioned it was over there on "that place" and I just can't handle yet another log in and yet another place to figure out.  I am really thankful that you could share it here, where some of us non-tech-y people could see it.  :


----------



## Renarr

For those looking for information about Ercole:

Personal Token:


Spoiler



Rarity: Rare

Visit the Snack Roundup - Jessie (4 hours)
Watch for Danger - Sarge (4 hours)
Silenzio, Bruno! - Luca[5] + Alberto[5] (2 hours)
Luca Float
Portorosso Tower [enchantment level 2]




Ear Hat Token:


Spoiler



Rarity: Epic

Go to Buzz's Astro Blasters - Buzz (4 hours)
Jousting Practice - Prince Charming (4 hours)
Take Stock of Lost Things - Tinkerbell (6 hours)
Sniff Around - Machiavelli[2] (2 hours)
Join the Portorosso Cup - Giulia[3] (4hours)
Luca Float
Alberto's Hideout [enchantment level 3]




Number of tokens needed:


Spoiler




25 common
12 personal
12 Ear Hat
12000 EC




Courtesy of Olivia and Jerry.


----------



## anya.sparrow

The Luca videos have not been very generous with the enchantment tokens.  I was hoping to grab a few and I keep just getting EC


----------



## mmmears

Thank you so much, @Renarr!


----------



## karly05

So happy! I got Ercole today! Working on getting him to Level 2 for his 2nd task.


----------



## Eeyore daily

karly05 said:


> So happy! I got Ercole today! Working on getting him to Level 2 for his 2nd task.


Nice! I have all of his ears but only 2/12 on sandwiches so I doubt I’ll get him.


----------



## mmmears

I still need one more sandwich.  It could take days. 

Meanwhile, the white whale items aren't coming in at all...


----------



## karly05

Finished the event. I hardly ever manage that, but I played really hard on this one. Now I'm just working on building up my event currency in hopes of getting a few gems at the end.
Good luck to all still playing!


----------



## supernova

"Thanks for playing..."  Might as well thank me for not seeing the movie, while they're at it.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I still need one more sandwich.  It could take days.
> 
> Meanwhile, the white whale items aren't coming in at all...


Two purple boxes but 26 hats still to go.  The white whale's tokens are truly a, well, white whale.


----------



## mmmears

All done with the event.  I'm glad it's over.




supernova said:


> Two purple boxes but 26 hats still to go.  The white whale's tokens are truly a, well, white whale.



I swear that shark I paid gems for is worthless.  He can go out for ear hats on every hour yet brings home nothing.  Ever.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> All done with the event.  I'm glad it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that shark I paid gems for is worthless.  He can go out for ear hats on every hour yet brings home nothing.  Ever.


Ever.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I didn't quite make Ercole and did not have quite enough gems to guy him.  Since I actually watched the movie and barely remember his character I am not going to sweat it.  I am getting close to being done with leveling up all other characters, so my plan is just to earn gems and spend them on the occasional chest for a chance at a missing character.


----------



## supernova

The guinea pig and the first three kids are all at five.  The last kid is at 4, nearing 5.

In other news, down to just 12 hats to finish off the white whale.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I *still* don't have enough Rat tokens to upgrade the building to complete the geek's quest.  It has been FOREVER.  Refuse to spend gems on a chance for a token.  It should darn come up.  Those characters are all DONE.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I *still* don't have enough Rat tokens to upgrade the building to complete the geek's quest.  It has been FOREVER.  Refuse to spend gems on a chance for a token.  It should darn come up.  Those characters are all DONE.



It took me what felt like forever, too.  I finally got lucky with a couple of chests, but they were free.  I've never spent gems on a chest either.


----------



## Peachkins

I've got to say, I'm pleasantly surprised at the number of characters that are still helping to collect tokens for the Luca characters. There was next to no help for the Raya characters (which I just finally finished, thank goodness).


----------



## Wdw1015

So…..I’ve  already got Gord maxed out. There is no point to this repeat challenge in that case, right? I’m not missing something here?


----------



## jcarwash

Wdw1015 said:


> So…..I’ve  already got Gord maxed out. There is no point to this repeat challenge in that case, right? I’m not missing something here?



Your event currency gets converted to some gems? Not super compelling, but...


----------



## Arundal

There was one building on Chapter 3 that I do not have.


----------



## beavismom

Tiana's comfy costume is supposed to be in the bonus section.  That's the only reason I'm playing the event.


----------



## mmmears

This is the first time an event started and I was surprised when it popped up in the game. I have all the characters, so I'm not sure there is any point to even participating, but I started it (slowly, not paying much attention) just in case.


----------



## Peachkins

mmmears said:


> This is the first time an event started and I was surprised when it popped up in the game. I have all the characters, so I'm not sure there is any point to even participating, but I started it (slowly, not paying much attention) just in case.



Yes, same. I was not expecting an event at all. I don't have Gord, but I can't decide if I care. I'm really not in the mood for another event so soon after the last.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> Tiana's comfy costume is supposed to be in the bonus section.  That's the only reason I'm playing the event.


And if we already have Tiana's costume?  Admittedly I had to check, because I haven't used the outfit since I got it.

There was a notification early on that  one or two Tower Challenges would be starting to help newer players get characters they might be missing from previous challenges.  As for long time players, they could play or skip it, although there would be an added section of prizes beyond the standard three.  If we're gunning for a useless comfy outfit, then there's really no point.

In other news, the now-useless white whale is complete.  All of his friends, along with the attractions, are back in moth balls.


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> And if we already have Tiana's costume?  Admittedly I had to check, because I haven't used the outfit since I got it.
> 
> There was a notification early on that  one or two Tower Challenges would be starting to help newer players get characters they might be missing from previous challenges.  As for long time players, they could play or skip it, although there would be an added section of prizes beyond the standard three.  If we're gunning for a useless comfy outfit, then there's really no point.
> 
> In other news, the now-useless white whale is complete.  All of his friends, along with the attractions, are back in moth balls.




Piecing together info from a couple of sources, it looks like the first bonus spot will be a sapphire chest, second spot will be Tiana, and third spot will be the comfy costume.  I agree that the comfy costume is largely useless, but I don't have it, so I will keep casually playing the event.  I still have Luca characters to level up, along with a straggler from Star Wars, Raya and the useless white whale so I might as well play along.


----------



## mmmears

I had to check, but I, too, have the comfy costume already.  Guess there's not much point for me to participate.


----------



## adamreisinger

mmmears said:


> I had to check, but I, too, have the comfy costume already.  Guess there's not much point for me to participate.


Same. I'm so bummed it's not one of the costumes I'm missing. Still, I guess I'll keep participating because there's not much else to do in the game right now besides collect these Luca tokens.


----------



## supernova

I have Tiana's comfy costume, but not Tiana herself.  So right now I have Pete wearing it.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, right now I am playing the event for the Winnie the Pooh chests.  Don't have everybody.


----------



## 10CJ

The first bonus is a sapphire chest. Cost is 5000 Maleficent tokens. You can buy one a day.


----------



## Arundal

10CJ said:


> The first bonus is a sapphire chest. Cost is 5000 Maleficent tokens. You can buy one a day.


If you have been playing awhile and don’t have much use for anything available, to me why not buy 1 or 2 along the way. May be nothing, which usually happens, but might be something especially if new to the game. You don’t get but 1 gem, if I remember correctly for leftover EC on Tower Challenges.


----------



## Onceler

I already have everything that the tower event offers so I spent 5,000 ec on a sapphire chest. What did I win: 40 Wreck-it-Ralph enchantment tokens. So now I can bring one of the buildings up to its third enchantment level which is pointless since I finished maxing the characters a long time ago. I'm feeling a bit underwhelmed.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> I already have everything that the tower event offers so I spent 5,000 ec on a sapphire chest. What did I win: 40 Wreck-it-Ralph enchantment tokens. So now I can bring one of the buildings up to its third enchantment level which is pointless since I finished maxing the characters a long time ago. I'm feeling a bit underwhelmed.


Checked the potential chest prizes and there isn't a single thing in there that I need.  I'll just hold out for the one gem, thank you very much.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

The Pooh side quest... ...umm...

...Why is Piglet in Tomorrowland picking flowers out of an Intergalactic Alliance Memorial that looks an awful lot like a bunch of rockets and other explosives?

They won’t allow dry ice in the parks, but they’ll allow that. I don’t believe I’ll be visiting the parks that day.


----------



## Quellman

This tower challenge is the pits. People are complaining about the inflated costs of Gord, the inability to use previously collected tokens to purchase him, to the fact that there isn't anything for anyone who already has everything.  I'm sure this is nice for people who are missing a few things, but wow. Way to make the problem for long term players worse.  Long term players will have had nothing to do but level up characters. Ratatouille is probably complete for most people and was the last "main story line update".  Folks are likely also about done with the Finding Dory and probably pretty far along with the Luca gang.  Guess 101 new characters in the Dalmations update will keep you busy for a while, at lease since you can only have 100 in your kingdom.


----------



## ZellyB

Quellman said:


> This tower challenge is the pits. People are complaining about the inflated costs of Gord, the inability to use previously collected tokens to purchase him, to the fact that there isn't anything for anyone who already has everything.  I'm sure this is nice for people who are missing a few things, but wow. Way to make the problem for long term players worse.  Long term players will have had nothing to do but level up characters. Ratatouille is probably complete for most people and was the last "main story line update".  Folks are likely also about done with the Finding Dory and probably pretty far along with the Luca gang.  Guess 101 new characters in the Dalmations update will keep you busy for a while, at lease since you can only have 100 in your kingdom.



I'm actually kind of glad for the break.  I don't play as frequently throughout the day when I'm not trying to earn a particular character (event or Tower challenge) so I'm very slow at leveling up characters for the most part.  I'm still trying to finish off Darth Vader and Merida for pity's sake - and of course Raya and the gang.  So, I'm sort of happy to just be able to spend time collecting tokens (which take a stupidly long amount of time) and not be worried about the next 5-7 characters that will also take me forever to level up.  I mean, yeah, not exciting, but it's working for me. LOL


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> This tower challenge is the pits. People are complaining about the inflated costs of Gord, the inability to use previously collected tokens to purchase him...


And then the complaints AFTER they get him about how utterly useless he is.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> And then the complaints AFTER they get him about how utterly useless he is.


I never understood why they even added Gord. He’s not really a character in the movie. He’s a sight gag that shows up twice. Knowsmore would’ve made more sense if they were committed to doing a RBTI character, otherwise any of the other Sugar Rush racers from the first movie would’ve been better.


----------



## karly05

I busted my proverbial posterior to get the 2 PatF chests. I was still missing Charlotte, Facilier and Mama Odie's Tree. My sister and I have been joking about getting Froggy Cream Soda and Swamp Gumbo stands. And what did I get?

Frog Fountain and Ruler of the Carnival Throne.

Thanks a lot, interns.  ::insert eye roll here::


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> I never understood why they even added Gord. He’s not really a character in the movie. He’s a sight gag that shows up twice. Knowsmore would’ve made more sense if they were committed to doing a RBTI character, otherwise any of the other Sugar Rush racers from the first movie would’ve been better.


Were players really asking for a WiR character to be added in the first place?  So many other properties in the game with side characters to add.  Gord the is barely a tertiary character.


----------



## supernova

karly05 said:


> I busted my proverbial posterior to get the 2 PatF chests. I was still missing Charlotte, Facilier and Mama Odie's Tree. My sister and I have been joking about getting Froggy Cream Soda and Swamp Gumbo stands. And what did I get?
> 
> Frog Fountain and Ruler of the Carnival Throne.
> 
> Thanks a lot, interns.  ::insert eye roll here::


Ooh!  I have all the characters, but no throne.  Rats...


----------



## Peachkins

Quellman said:


> This tower challenge is the pits. People are complaining about the inflated costs of Gord, the inability to use previously collected tokens to purchase him, to the fact that there isn't anything for anyone who already has everything.  I'm sure this is nice for people who are missing a few things, but wow. Way to make the problem for long term players worse.  Long term players will have had nothing to do but level up characters. Ratatouille is probably complete for most people and was the last "main story line update".  Folks are likely also about done with the Finding Dory and probably pretty far along with the Luca gang.  Guess 101 new characters in the Dalmations update will keep you busy for a while, at lease since you can only have 100 in your kingdom.



I honestly thought the 55000 event tokens needed for Gord was a mistake. There's no way. At least it made my decision on whether to pursue trying to get him fairly easy.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Tiana seems to be the second bonus opportunity?  Can someone tell me how much she costs?  In my iOS, I already have her so it's a big check and I have not unlocked her in my lesser Windows game.  Would love it if someone could tell me.  Thanks.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Tiana seems to be the second bonus opportunity?  Can someone tell me how much she costs?  In my iOS, I already have her so it's a big check and I have not unlocked her in my lesser Windows game.  Would love it if someone could tell me.  Thanks.


I believe that I saw on Facebook that someone said for the grand sum of 30,000EC.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Tiana seems to be the second bonus opportunity?  Can someone tell me how much she costs?  In my iOS, I already have her so it's a big check and I have not unlocked her in my lesser Windows game.  Would love it if someone could tell me.  Thanks.


Same.  Sorry.  I've already got her unlocked, so it's just showing a green check mark above "Bonus".


----------



## KittyKitty

Sorry if this has been asked/answered before.
I'm trying to get my CA Screaming Thrill level 1 to 2. I don't quite understand the enchantment rows under Attractions column. 4th row did not increase when I enchanted  Astro Blasters from 1 to 2. Does the attractions have to be enchanted to 3? Or is it something else I should be doing?                  

Does this make sense??


----------



## Arundal

KittyKitty said:


> Sorry if this has been asked/answered before.
> I'm trying to get my CA Screaming Thrill level 1 to 2. I don't quite understand the enchantment rows under Attractions column. 4th row did not increase when I enchanted  Astro Blasters from 1 to 2. Does the attractions have to be enchanted to 3? Or is it something else I should be doing?
> 
> Does this make sense??


No, only registers on the first enchantment. You need to enchant other Attractions in the CA Screaming area.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> I believe that I saw on Facebook that someone said for the grand sum of 30,000EC.


Wow.  Thanks!  You know what this Tower Challenge is really making me think about this go around?  I wish that we could trade or gift items, EC or whatever to other players.  I would be happy to gift a newer player or someone who doesn't happen to have all of these characters some help to obtain what is available.  On my slower Windows game, there is no way I am going to earn enough to buy Gord for 55K EC and it seems like a lot of our credits are just going to go to waste.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Wow.  Thanks!  You know what this Tower Challenge is really making me think about this go around?  I wish that we could trade or gift items, EC or whatever to other players.  I would be happy to gift a newer player or someone who doesn't happen to have all of these characters some help to obtain what is available.  On my slower Windows game, there is no way I am going to earn enough to buy Gord for 55K EC and it seems like a lot of our credits are just going to go to waste.


Agreed, I also run one on Windows that I rarely play except for basically free characters. I usually check it once a day. I can confirm the 30,000 EC points. In my IOS game with nearly every character in game, I doubt I will make 55K EC if I had to get Gord. I already have him.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> Agreed, I also run one on Windows that I rarely play except for basically free characters. I usually check it once a day. I can confirm the 30,000 EC points. In my IOS game with nearly every character in game, I doubt I will make 55K EC if I had to get Gord. I already have him.


Basically the same here.


----------



## supernova

I'm somehow sitting on 87 cocoas.  I know I've used a couple along the way, but I guess since I wasn't worried about anything beyond the milestone prizes, I had no reason to reset the characters on a regular basis.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'm somehow sitting on 87 cocoas.  I know I've used a couple along the way, but I guess since I wasn't worried about anything beyond the milestone prizes, I had no reason to reset the characters on a regular basis.


On my IOS, I am also sitting at about that many. Used a few just because they were there. I do not need anything from this Tower Challenge.


----------



## wingweaver84

Things are going to get quite "spotty" in the next update!


----------



## anya.sparrow

I firmly believe that they should let you carry over event credits to the next one.  Don't give us one dang gem.  Let us earn something from the next one if we need it.  Grrr. Rant over.


----------



## mmmears

Are we about to get 103 new black and white characters in this game?


----------



## 10CJ

Is the last bonus prize Tiana’s comfy costume?

i don’t think I am going to get points to unlock that. I already have the comfy outfit, so no worries if that is it.

I feel like this last one was a lot harder to reach the bonus. I am in the top 10 on my leaderboard and only a few people have reached that amount.


----------



## wnwardii

10CJ said:


> Is the last bonus prize Tiana’s comfy costume?


Yes, that is the last bonus prize for this event.  I agree with you that this event was harder to reach the bonus.  Granted I had everything already.  It feels like there wasn't as much event currency.  I started out getting lots of the cocoa.  But currently I am down to 2.  I have been refreshing my characters a fair amount though.  Just feel like the cocoa started dropping a lot at the beginning, but has been very stingy towards the end.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Yes, that is the last bonus prize for this event.  I agree with you that this event was harder to reach the bonus.  Granted I had everything already.  It feels like there wasn't as much event currency.  I started out getting lots of the cocoa.  But currently I am down to 2.  I have been refreshing my characters a fair amount though.  Just feel like the cocoa started dropping a lot at the beginning, but has been very stingy towards the end.


The highest I think I hit was 87, and am  now down to 48.  I've been continually clearing the characters to run ta 5 for the whole of chapter 3.  Not really sure why, since I didn't need any of the bonus prizes.  Just something to do, I guess, while I'm leveling up five characters I don't know.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Are we about to get 103 new black and white characters in this game?


103 dogs, five humans, a horse, and a cat.


----------



## mara512

Am I correct in thinking that we only get 1 gem at the end of the challenge no matter how much we have in malificent points


----------



## McCoy

My recollection for tower challenges is 1 gem per 5,000 event currency.


----------



## supernova

Got 14 gems.  I'll take them, instead of a bunch of useless stuff in those chests.


----------



## wnwardii

So I watched some of the Livestream after it was over.  Here are some of the notes I took:

Event has 5 Chapters.  The dates are August 26, August 27, September 3, September 10 and September 17.  The event ends on September 22.  This is a timed event.

The update should start hitting our feeds on August 24th.  As always some platforms may get before others.

There are going to be 7 characters:

Pongo
Penny - Premium character and available in a bundle
Lucky
Patch
Perdita
Rolly - Premium character and available in a bundle
Cruella
If I heard correctly, 4 new attractions/buildings.  A couple of concessions as well.  There is no new land for this event.  No new features.  Balancing will occur as usual.  They said to check the Release notes on August 23rd for complete list.

There will be two Tapper events.  The Gem Crab one will take place during the event.  If I heard the dates of the second Tapper event, it will be shortly after the event ends (but I could have heard incorrectly).  There will also be 3 Striking Gold events.  The Lion King and Toy Story characters will be part of the Striking Gold events, along with various attractions (see Release notes).

The helpers for this overall timed event will be The Lion King.  They listed 10 characters, plus 3 Attractions.


----------



## Renarr

Of particular note with the Tapper events: the first one will re-release Moana and her comfy, while the second will re-release Jasmine and her comfy.


----------



## mmmears

Ugh.  I don't have Moana's costume, but I sincerely doubt I'll win it through some event.  I don't do well with those since I value my sleep and my life over this game.


----------



## supernova

The fact that I just had to check to see if I had either of these (which I do), shows just how useless they truly are.


----------



## Arundal

Thank goodness!  Finally leveling the whale for the last time, 10 at last.


----------



## mara512

Arundal said:


> Thank goodness!  Finally leveling the whale for the last time, 10 at last.


Congratulations 
I am not even half way in collecting for level 10.


----------



## Arundal

IOS update for Dalmatians is available.


----------



## McCoy

I've only just started looking around, but it appears there are now a free daily chest and video ad chest for both a bronze and a silver chest.  Also, there are additional collectors for tokens for the Luca gang, so check which characters and attractions should come out of storage to help with those.


----------



## Arundal

McCoy said:


> I've only just started looking around, but it appears there are now a free daily chest and video ad chest for both a bronze and a silver chest.  Also, there are additional collectors for tokens for the Luca gang, so check which characters and attractions should come out of storage to help with those.


I just noticed that too. The chest are working unusually, but are working.


----------



## wnwardii

At least the ads for the chests seem to be working consistently now.  For quite some time, the ads would not always give you the rewards.  I was more concerned about getting the gems for the ads.  So I would watch the ad for the chest and get no rewards.  Then watch the two ads for the gems and get them.  During the last few events, I did something similar to try and maximize the ad rewards.


----------



## Arundal

The Bronze chests appear to be only giving two items now. I have not gotten any happiness from them since update. What has everyone seen?


----------



## adamreisinger

McCoy said:


> Also, there are additional collectors for tokens for the Luca gang, so check which characters and attractions should come out of storage to help with those.


Thanks for mentioning this, because I totally wouldn't have thought to look, and this is a big help (at least until I break down and buy a bunch of tokens at Merlin's shop)


----------



## karly05

Update is totally worth it for extra people getting Ercole ears!


----------



## mmmears

Nice to have more characters looking for Luca items.  I wonder if enough people complained or something.  They wouldn't have done this on their own would they?

I forgot all about the silver and gold chests.  They just disappeared one day.  Nice to have the silver back at least, but I miss finding them in my park (the non bronze ones that is).


----------



## Sabres431

I finally got Grumpy!


----------



## karly05

FWIW, I've found 3 Silver Chests in my park since the return.


----------



## mmmears

karly05 said:


> FWIW, I've found 3 Silver Chests in my park since the return.



That's good, since the bronze ones are completely worthless now.  They just keep making "improvements" that make the game worse.


----------



## Quellman

200 Gems for Penny the pup. SHe needs to be at level 2 to be useful. Very few tasks that don't involve Pongo 1hs task. But don't worry because after his 2 1hr tasks, you build a 500 EC house attraction which takes 6 hours.   
I suspect that after the house you wait until more characters unlock tomorrow. 



mmmears said:


> That's good, since the bronze ones are completely worthless now.  They just keep making "improvements" that make the game worse.


It's good for people who need the magic. But what it does is give GameLoft another revenue stream. Now there are 2 types of chests that you can watch an advertisement for. More ad money coming in.


----------



## mamasfool

I'm new here . Not sure if im even posting in the right section but - can someone tell me what attractions are good to put in storage when you run out of space to build ?? It seems like the little shops give out more magic than the actual attractions. I just put Primeval Whril in storage to make room for new Dalmations stuff, but i need to put away 2 more now.


----------



## Quellman

mamasfool said:


> I'm new here . Not sure if im even posting in the right section but - can someone tell me what attractions are good to put in storage when you run out of space to build ?? It seems like the little shops give out more magic than the actual attractions. I just put Primeval Whril in storage to make room for new Dalmations stuff, but i need to put away 2 more now.


You are totally in the right section to ask questions.  Any attraction that does not given tokens is a good candidate. Some attractions like astro orbiter is an attraction that kids wish for, so you have to keep that one as well.  Anything really big is another good candidate for removal. This is things like Omidroid city and the frozen ice skating rink.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mamasfool said:


> I'm new here . Not sure if im even posting in the right section but - can someone tell me what attractions are good to put in storage when you run out of space to build ?? It seems like the little shops give out more magic than the actual attractions. I just put Primeval Whril in storage to make room for new Dalmations stuff, but i need to put away 2 more now.



Also, keep in mind that you want to do your best to balance your spending between buying additional land and having magic available for your character leveling.  It is especially smart to open up the cheaper areas of land so that you can afford to have attractions out that continue to earn you magic.


----------



## mamasfool

Quellman said:


> You are totally in the right section to ask questions.  Any attraction that does not given tokens is a good candidate. Some attractions like astro orbiter is an attraction that kids wish for, so you have to keep that one as well.  Anything really big is another good candidate for removal. This is things like Omidroid city and the frozen ice skating rink.


thank you !


----------



## mamasfool

anya.sparrow said:


> Also, keep in mind that you want to do your best to balance your spending between buying additional land and having magic available for your character leveling.  It is especially smart to open up the cheaper areas of land so that you can afford to have attractions out that continue to earn you magic.


thank you !! yes, i dont like to spend money on land until the game tells me to , so i can progress in the story. I've been playing the game for a year , but im finally to the point where im running out of room, thats why i thought id see if there was a message board to help. ha


----------



## supernova

mamasfool said:


> thank you !! yes, i dont like to spend money on land until the game tells me to , so i can progress in the story. I've been playing the game for a year , but im finally to the point where im running out of room, thats why i thought id see if there was a message board to help. ha


I guess we were all at your point at one time.  Now I've got too much land, and most of my attractions in storage.  I'm also just under 50,000,000 magic so I really don't need any more at this point.  You'll get there, too, even though it might not seem that way now.  But yes, there are quite a few attractions that you don't really need to have out.  Then, as the buildings become necessary again (like now, how we're taking out random attractions to help with new token opportunities (Davy Jones Organ???) or for trophy events, you can take them out again.  Don't be afraid to store stuff away.  Forever now, short-sighted players have been screaming "We need more land!!" with each new update.  And truthfully, they really don't need more land.  Just put stuff away that won't affect game play.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I just wanted to say that I am still really appreciating the upgrade to the character navigation.  Very helpful.  Very nice to not have to scroll for one hundred years.


----------



## mmmears

I never bought the 3rd hyena... I really hope it's not going to be a big deal, but I somehow suspect it will be.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I never bought the 3rd hyena... I really hope it's not going to be a big deal, but I somehow suspect it will be.



I am missing Simba, lol.  Out right away.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I am missing Simba, lol.  Out right away.



If it helps, Simba hasn't been collecting anything yet.  I'm ok with not doing the tasks, but I'm worried I won't be able to get some characters because I don't have some premium character I never wanted.


----------



## Peachkins

Is anyone actually getting tasks for the Lion King characters? All of mine are out, but I haven't received any tasks for them.


----------



## karly05

I have a task on my pylon for Simba and  Nala, but since I have neither of them, it will just sit there until the event is over.

Man, Lucky is a pain unless you're checking in every couple of hours. Not many characters getting his tokens. (I'm not getting the Gem characters on this one.)


----------



## anya.sparrow

Peachkins said:


> Is anyone actually getting tasks for the Lion King characters? All of mine are out, but I haven't received any tasks for them.


I think Lion King quests started when I was able to start collecting for Lucky, if that helps.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I think Lion King quests started when I was able to start collecting for Lucky, if that helps.



Yes, they started late compared to other games.  Of course I'm about to be stuck though since the hyena I didn't pay for has a task now.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yes, they started late compared to other games.  Of course I'm about to be stuck though since the hyena I didn't pay for has a task now.


At least you're spared from the 24-hour Pumba/Nala joint task.

How is everyone doing with their Dalmatian progress?  First two characters are at 3, other puppy is at 2.  First two buildings completed.  Seems to be an uneventful event so far.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> At least you're spared from the 24-hour Pumba/Nala joint task.
> 
> How is everyone doing with their Dalmatian progress?  First two characters are at 3, other puppy is at 2.  First two buildings completed.  Seems to be an uneventful event so far.



I'm at the same point, but the 3rd one needs to be at 3, so I'm working on collecting the items now.


----------



## karly05

Not buying the Gem puppies. Pongo is at 3, Lucky at 2, built the Radcliffe House and the Park. I really want all the attractions, less concerned about the characters.


----------



## supernova

Geez.  After the 24-hour Nala/Pumba task, there is a Simba/Zazu task for 1-hour.  When THAT finishes, there are three more tasks (hope these are done after this, which I believe is usually the case when there are three tasks at once:
Nala - 2 hours
Rafiki - 2 hours
Pumba/Timon - 2 hours

Once Lucky is at 3, he and Pongo have a joint task, which I think was 4 hours?  Either that or 6.  I'm in the middle of it now so I don't remember where it started.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Getting close to leveling Lucky to 3 for the next task.


----------



## supernova

Nope, I was wrong.  After that round of three tasks, there is a second round of three four-hour tasks.  And them Nala pointlessly has yet another 4-hour task.  Unending.....


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> At least you're spared from the 24-hour Pumba/Nala joint task.
> 
> How is everyone doing with their Dalmatian progress?  First two characters are at 3, other puppy is at 2.  First two buildings completed.  Seems to be an uneventful event so far.



i am at the same point.   My side tasks are at a stand still because I didn’t have enough EC to get the third hyena during that challenge.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I guess be glad you have the characters to take you through the tasks!  Wish I did!


----------



## mmmears

Any guesses (or knowledge) of where these characters need to be to complete the event?

I have the following:

Pongo - 4
Lucky - 3
Penny - 3

I don't want to level anyone up who doesn't need to be leveled up since those "common" items are far from common.


----------



## adamreisinger

mmmears said:


> Any guesses (or knowledge) of where these characters need to be to complete the event?
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> Pongo - 4
> Lucky - 3
> Penny - 3
> 
> I don't want to level anyone up who doesn't need to be leveled up since those "common" items are far from common.



I leveled up Penny to 4 and I wish I hadn't, since those common items don't come along frequently enough and I can't imagine the first Gems character being that involved in collecting for the later characters. 

Also, this event seems unnecessarily long. I hit the "Welcome Patch" roadblock yesterday morning, and there's still two days to go before he becomes available.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> I leveled up Penny to 4 and I wish I hadn't, since those common items don't come along frequently enough and I can't imagine the first Gems character being that involved in collecting for the later characters.
> 
> Also, this event seems unnecessarily long. I hit the "Welcome Patch" roadblock yesterday morning, and there's still two days to go before he becomes available.


Same, pretty much.  But when I hit the Welcome Patch time wall I had three days to go, so I figure I have some time to try to collect enough common tokens and max out everyone to help limit the overlaps.  Plus, we'll have the time while we're collecting the two other tokens while we're trying to get the common ones.


----------



## mmmears

adamreisinger said:


> I leveled up Penny to 4 and I wish I hadn't, since those common items don't come along frequently enough and I can't imagine the first Gems character being that involved in collecting for the later characters.
> 
> Also, this event seems unnecessarily long. I hit the "Welcome Patch" roadblock yesterday morning, and there's still two days to go before he becomes available.



I did the same, but with Lucky, and now I'm short on those not-so-common items.  

I do think this even is lasting way too long.  And (not to sound insensitive here) but I can't keep some of these puppies straight.  Did I level up the regular one or the gems one?  I have no idea now, and that's just one problem I have with this addition.


----------



## adamreisinger

mmmears said:


> I did the same, but with Lucky, and now I'm short on those not-so-common items.
> 
> I do think this even is lasting way too long.  And (not to sound insensitive here) but I can't keep some of these puppies straight.  Did I level up the regular one or the gems one?  I have no idea now, and that's just one problem I have with this addition.


That’s basically how I ended up leveling up Penny instead of Lucky. I literally forgot which one was the premium character.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I did the same, but with Lucky, and now I'm short on those not-so-common items.
> 
> I do think this even is lasting way too long.  And (not to sound insensitive here) but I can't keep some of these puppies straight.  Did I level up the regular one or the gems one?  I have no idea now, and that's just one problem I have with this addition.


Surprised they went with strictly puppies instead of some of the human characters, at least the two leads.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Surprised they went with strictly puppies instead of some of the human characters, at least the two leads.



Me, too.  You'd think that Pongo and Perdita would want their "pets" in the game with them.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am thankful this event is a little slower.  I have chronic illness, and I often have down days so I don't get the final character.  Hoping I have a shot this time.


----------



## supernova

Well, the groundhog is done.  Two of the boys are at 9, the girl at 8, and the other boy at 7.


----------



## anya.sparrow

The interns need to fix the ads again.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> The interns need to fix the ads again.


Agreed, they work for me but tired of them opening my game download by itself.


----------



## supernova

Anyone else finding that the Cruella attraction at 2 is going out far less of the Patch ear hats than the other token?  I'm still two hats away from welcoming Patch but have an extra 10 of the other item.  Crazy.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Anyone else finding that the Cruella attraction at 2 is going out far less of the Patch ear hats than the other token?  I'm still two hats away from welcoming Patch but have an extra 10 of the other item.  Crazy.


I’ve definitely noticed that. I welcomed Patch yesterday and already had enough of the other token to get him to level 2 (and possibly level 3) but now I’m stuck collecting the hats again to get him to level 2 for the next task and the car just keeps giving me the other token.


----------



## mara512

I FINALLY got to put away the white whale!!!


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I FINALLY got to put away the white whale!!!


And all of your Nemo attractions.

Just need to gather up more ice cream and I can finish off two more Luca characters.  So damn slow.


----------



## mmmears

I got Patch this morning, only to find that there's a stupid retrieve items and fetch them task now.  I hate those.   



supernova said:


> Anyone else finding that the Cruella attraction at 2 is going out far less of the Patch ear hats than the other token?  I'm still two hats away from welcoming Patch but have an extra 10 of the other item.  Crazy.



Yes.  Even after I had all of the other tokens, it kept spitting those out instead of giving me his ear hats.  I feel like the interns are just big cheaters and con men at this point.


----------



## anya.sparrow

No luck with Patch yet.  The hats are slow to drop and I didn't spend gems on the Cruella car.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yes.  Even after I had all of the other tokens, it kept spitting those out instead of giving me his ear hats.  I feel like the interns are just big cheaters and con men at this point.


Yes om both accounts.  Another example?  For three years, attraction enchantments required five of the film tokens, right up through Luca.  Now it takes fifteen??


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Yes om both accounts.  Another example?  For three years, attraction enchantments required five of the film tokens, right up through Luca.  Now it takes fifteen??


The whole enhancement system is absurd. By the time you have enough enhancement tokens to meaningfully level up the building, all the characters are at level 10 anyway and there’s no benefit to doing enhancements.


----------



## Quellman

Still 2 relics short of upgrading the cruella car. This is reminiscent of the Elsa drops from that event - beyond horrible. I have 8 of 15 ear hats. However that plush dog token.... 32. Really a shame. This might be the event that breaks me.


----------



## Wdw1015

Welcomed Patch the other day but now I’m stuck at leveling him up to level 2. I’ve got all the other tokens but it’s been over 24 hours without an ear hat drop, ugh.


----------



## Arundal

Quellman said:


> Still 2 relics short of upgrading the cruella car. This is reminiscent of the Elsa drops from that event - beyond horrible. I have 8 of 15 ear hats. However that plush dog token.... 32. Really a shame. This might be the event that breaks me.


I am struggling with hats as well but now down to needing 2 more.  Plenty of the plush though!


----------



## SunDial

I am having a difficult time the ear hats.   Only 7 ears so far.    Have everything else.   Need one more relic for the car.   

This is the first event for me to ever have a problem collecting.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> The whole enhancement system is absurd. By the time you have enough enhancement tokens to meaningfully level up the building, all the characters are at level 10 anyway and there’s no benefit to doing enhancements.


Exactly.  I have two Luca characters left and for the buildings to be of any use, they need to be at 3 or 4.  Totally pointless.


----------



## Quellman

SunDial said:


> I am having a difficult time the ear hats.   Only 7 ears so far.    Have everything else.   Need one more relic for the car.
> 
> This is the first event for me to ever have a problem collecting.


For the first Frozen Event it was Elsa for me, her drops were terrible. As a result it was my only DNF event as I never got Hans and he remains forever in the shadowland.



supernova said:


> Exactly.  I have two Luca characters left and for the buildings to be of any use, they need to be at 3 or 4.  Totally pointless.


Duh, leveling is to make money. Take a chance on some chests or buy this $4 bundle. Come on, you know you want to. Especially when the tokens will all change once the event ends.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yes om both accounts.  Another example?  For three years, attraction enchantments required five of the film tokens, right up through Luca.  Now it takes fifteen??



Yep.  I meant to post/rant about this but forgot.  It's insane.  They keep making things less and less likely to occur (while offering this junk for cash more than ever) and it's causing me to enjoy the game less and less.


----------



## anya.sparrow

At this point, the Patch ears are really ticking me off.  I am still only 11/15 and I have been playing consistently.  Turn them up, interns!


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> At this point, the Patch ears are really ticking me off.  I am still only 11/15 and I have been playing consistently.  Turn them up, interns!



It gets worse.  He needs to be at L2 for the game to progress.  Now I'm stuck trying to level him to 3 so I can do the next task.  Grrr.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> It gets worse.  He needs to be at L2 for the game to progress.  Now I'm stuck trying to level him to 3 so I can do the next task.  Grrr.


Well, so much for getting all the characters this event


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, so much for getting all the characters this event


Be patience there is about two more weeks. I am stuck at collecting for level 2. My last couple to welcome him suddenly came pretty quick.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Would someone mind sharing what level the other characters should be leveled to to progress after Patch?


----------



## Onceler

I reached the first battle with Cruella. I don't know what the minimum necessary levels are for each character but my current levels are:

Pongo: Level 5
Lucky: Level 4
Patch: Level 3
Penny: Level 3


----------



## anya.sparrow

Onceler said:


> I reached the first battle with Cruella. I don't know what the minimum necessary levels are for each character but my current levels are:
> 
> Pongo: Level 5
> Lucky: Level 4
> Patch: Level 3
> Penny: Level 3


Thanks!


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, so much for getting all the characters this event



The hats for L2 and L3 came more quickly than the ones to welcome him.  As per usual, there is nothing random in the RNG.  They are playing with us.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> At this point, the Patch ears are really ticking me off.  I am still only 11/15 and I have been playing consistently.  Turn them up, interns!


Do you have the Cruella car attraction at 2?


----------



## mmmears

I have all my Luca characters at L9.  

As for the dogs, this is what I have:

Pongo 5
Lucky 5
Penny 3
Patch 3

I haven't unlocked the battle with Cruella yet.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Do you have the Cruella car attraction at 2?


As of a few hours ago I do.  I caved and got it because I was so ticked off.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> As of a few hours ago I do.  I caved and got it because I was so ticked off.



I hope it helps you.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have all my Luca characters at L9.


Nice job.  All of mine are at 9 except for Ernie & Bert's love child, who is only at 8.  His ear hat drops have been brutal.  As for the others, two area ready for 10 (minus the common tokens), and the girl is on her way towards 10.  Eventually.  But hey, at least I'm only working on two at this point.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I hope it helps you.


It seems to help a lot.  I finally was able to welcome Patch overnight .


----------



## anya.sparrow

For anyone who has not reached the lost poppies quest yet, I wanted to warn you which characters are needed to collect items for them.  I unfortunately got some of them stuck in long tasks so they are unable to collect for a while.

Simba, Hamm, Jesse, Shenzi (I don't even have him), Bo Peep, Mickey, Scar (don't have him either), and Patch Level 2.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Nice job.  All of mine are at 9 except for Ernie & Bert's love child, who is only at 8.  His ear hat drops have been brutal.  As for the others, two area ready for 10 (minus the common tokens), and the girl is on her way towards 10.  Eventually.  But hey, at least I'm only working on two at this point.



Yeah, I was surprised when that last ear hat popped up and I could level him to 9.  Now I need something like 5 million ice cream cones to level them all up to 10.  Only Luca is ready at this point.  

How high did you level up Pongo?  I'm thinking 6 should be ok, but I still have him at 5 since I'm on the fence.


----------



## Arundal

Just a heads up, there is an update at least for Apple phones, for Dalmatians.


----------



## Wdw1015

Day 4 of collecting Patch’s ear hats to attempt to get him to level 2, have only gotten 2 of the 5. And the worst part is that I say there for 2 days doing literally nothing at the time wall prior to this. This isn’t even fun anymore. Booooo Gameloft!!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yeah, I was surprised when that last ear hat popped up and I could level him to 9.  Now I need something like 5 million ice cream cones to level them all up to 10.  Only Luca is ready at this point.
> 
> How high did you level up Pongo?  I'm thinking 6 should be ok, but I still have him at 5 since I'm on the fence.


Still at 5 for now, which at least got me through the first battle.  So I'm leaving all alone until I can get them all to level up again.  Plus, I don't want any conflicts for the last three characters.  Oh, and 30 film tokens to bring the attractions to level 2?  These interns really have just given up by choosing to make it harder to play rather then actually giving us fun things to do.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Just a heads up, there is an update at least for Apple phones, for Dalmatians.


Can't imagine why an update in the middle of an event would be necessary.  What could those j@ckass interns have forgotten to do that warrants an update?  I smell a bunch of "thank you/we're sorry" gifts on the horizon.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Still at 5 for now, which at least got me through the first battle.  So I'm leaving all alone until I can get them all to level up again.  Plus, I don't want any conflicts for the last three characters.  Oh, and 30 film tokens to bring the attractions to level 2?  These interns really have just given up by choosing to make it harder to play rather then actually giving us fun things to do.



Thanks.  I have been leaning in the same direction.  I don't want to level him up if I don't need to.  Still need a couple ear hats to prep Patch, too, so I need Pongo out there working.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Can't imagine why an update in the middle of an event would be necessary.  What could those ******* interns have forgotten to do that warrants an update?  I smell a bunch of "thank you/we're sorry" gifts on the horizon.


Those gifts will all be Decoration Chests, which yield a bunch of lamps and benches


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> And all of your Nemo attractions.
> 
> Just need to gather up more ice cream and I can finish off two more Luca characters.  So damn slow.


Extremely slow.    I have one leveling to ten now and collecting cones to level the cat to ten.


----------



## mara512

I need 3 more Patch ear hats to level him to two so I can complete his joint task.  I have been stuck here for two days not one drop.   This is ridiculous.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I need 3 more Patch ear hats to level him to two so I can complete his joint task.  I have been stuck here for two days not one drop.   This is ridiculous.


Keep fighting the good fight....


----------



## Arundal

Finally this morning I started collecting for Perdy. Took me awhile to get to the first Puppy fight with the mean lady. Hopefully I will get back on board now. Collecting for Patch slowed me down.


----------



## supernova

Really?  Eight tokens each to get the new girl dog to level 2??


----------



## supernova

Granted I don't believe I've ever seen this film all the way through, so I have no idea.  Can anyone explain why the trophies for this event look like gold sex toys?


----------



## msteddom

supernova said:


> Granted I don't believe I've ever seen this film all the way through, so I have no idea.  Can anyone explain why the trophies for this event look like golden sex toys?


 I thought it was just me!


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Granted I don't believe I've ever seen this film all the way through, so I have no idea.  Can anyone explain why the trophies for this event look like golden sex toys?


----------



## supernova

Collected the nine wandering dogs and now up to the second battle.  Girl dog has to be at 3, so she's out of the running for a bit.  At least the other five dogs are at the house, all working towards the 12 individual rounds.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Collected the nine wandering dogs and now up to the second battle.  Girl dog has to be at 3, so she's out of the running for a bit.  At least the other five dogs are at the house, all working towards the 12 individual rounds.


Well, I just got Perdy tonight and sent on her first quest, think 2 hours, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Well, I just got Perdy tonight and sent on her first quest, think 2 hours, so we will see how it goes.


Takes a bit of tokens to get her to two, and even more to get her to 3.  Plus I had to start leveling up a few of the puppies beyond where I had them in order to be able to continue on.  The good thing is that I don't think I've encountered too many of those pointless side quests yet.  But yeah, some of the dogs weren't where they needed to be in order to continue on when I got to one of those three-tasks-in-one bits.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Collected the nine wandering dogs and now up to the second battle.  Girl dog has to be at 3, so she's out of the running for a bit.  At least the other five dogs are at the house, all working towards the 12 individual rounds.



I am so far behind.  I have her at 2, can't get the stupid tokens for the puppies (and her ear hats took f o r e v e r to collect).


----------



## supernova

And there's the Cruella time wall, with three days still to go.  Oh well. 




mmmears said:


> I am so far behind.  I have her at 2, can't get the stupid tokens for the puppies (and her ear hats took f o r e v e r to collect).


I was able to get through the battles without her, so you will be fine.  But yes, I still need a few tokens to get here there.  Not sure where she will need to be so that she's useful for Cruella's tokens.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> And there's the Cruella time wall, with three days still to go.  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get through the battles without her, so you will be fine.  But yes, I still need a few tokens to get here there.  Not sure where she will need to be so that she's useful for Cruella's tokens.


Thank goodness for the timewall.  I am really not progressing well.  I have all the dogs looking for Mom.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Finally collecting for Perdita.  This is gonna be rough.


----------



## Peachkins

The way things are going for me at this point, I've completely lost hope of getting Cruella, and am at this point just hoping to get Perdita before the event ends. I will say I didn't buy any of the premium items or characters, but still. I am not even close, and I did use some gems to speed things up.


----------



## mara512

One more ear hat to get Perdita.   I am hoping three days is enough time to do all the quests and be ready for Cruella when she is available.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And there's the Cruella time wall, with three days still to go.  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get through the battles without her, so you will be fine.  But yes, I still need a few tokens to get here there.  Not sure where she will need to be so that she's useful for Cruella's tokens.



I have her at 3 now, and she and Pongo are on a long quest (8 hours I think).  I still have one puppy to find, but I have all the items (finally - they just were NOT dropping for me).  

Thank goodness for the time wall since they still aren't even battling Cruella at this point.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I have her at 3 now, and she and Pongo are on a long quest (8 hours I think).  I still have one puppy to find, but I have all the items (finally - they just were NOT dropping for me).
> 
> Thank goodness for the time wall since they still aren't even battling Cruella at this point.


Well, you've convinced me to move mine to 3 as well.  Long shot, but I'm hoping to get most of the tokens for 4 in time to welcome Cruella.  May be there won't be any conflicts (fingers crossed).  But I think I'm going to just keep the rest where they are for the time.  Just so much downtime for two days when I could be collecting more tokens....


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Well, you've convinced me to move mine to 3 as well.  Long shot, but I'm hoping to get most of the tokens for 4 in time to welcome Cruella.  May be there won't be any conflicts (fingers crossed).  But I think I'm going to just keep the rest where they are for the time.  Just so much downtime for two days when I could be collecting more tokens....



I had to level her to 3 to do that quest.  You didn't?


----------



## Arundal

I believe my Perdy was still at 2 when she just finished the 8 hour quest with Pongo, I am still collecting for three. I have a heck of a time getting the feather dusters for the puppies, 9 version, I might need the next three days to finish that fight!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I believe my Perdy was still at 2 when she just finished the 8 hour quest with Pongo, I am still collecting for three. I have a heck of a time getting the feather dusters for the puppies, 9 version, I might need the next three days to finish that fight!


Same here.  What the hell was the point of giving Scar a 1-hour task for them if they were never going to drop?



mmmears said:


> I had to level her to 3 to do that quest.  You didn't?


Nope.  She was at 2 this whole time, and I only moved her to 3 yesterday.  Cruella has been waiting for me for two days now, so Perdita was fine at 2.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Same here.  What the hell was the point of giving Scar a 1-hour task for them if they were never going to drop?
> 
> 
> Nope.  She was at 2 this whole time, and I only moved her to 3 yesterday.  Cruella has been waiting for me for two days now, so Perdita was fine at 2.



Huh.  I had no choice.  In fact, that's what held me up.  I read on reddit someone saying what I said, and someone else saying she could be at 2.  Typical Gameloft mess up?  I have no idea.  In any case, I have her at 3 going into the next phase.


----------



## luther10

Weird, my Perdita also needed to be at 3 to do that final task.  I had a hard time welcoming her but now her tokens to 4 are dropping like crazy.


----------



## mmmears

luther10 said:


> Weird, my Perdita also needed to be at 3 to do that final task.  I had a hard time welcoming her but now her tokens to 4 are dropping like crazy.



iPhone?  I have one, and I had that weird, mid-event update.  I wonder if that was it.


----------



## luther10

mmmears said:


> iPhone?  I have one, and I had that weird, mid-event update.  I wonder if that was it.


Android... And with no mid event update.


----------



## Arundal

Took me a long time to get enough of the Dusters but I have found all of the puppies now and starting on the dogs fighting Cruella, can anyone tell me if after that I hit the time wall seeing tomorrow we can start collecting for Cruella or is there more.


----------



## adamreisinger

Arundal said:


> Took me a long time to get enough of the Dusters but I have found all of the puppies now and starting on the dogs fighting Cruella, can anyone tell me if after that I hit the time wall seeing tomorrow we can start collecting for Cruella or is there more.


My memory isn't what it used to be (even for things that only happened a couple days ago), but if I'm remembering correctly, once you "defeat" Cruella 12 times, the next event task is the Welcome Cruella one.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I am doing horribly in this event.  BUT, I finally got the last rat token to enchant the stupid kitchen.  Time to get that goofy looking guy off my quest banner!


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> My memory isn't what it used to be (even for things that only happened a couple days ago), but if I'm remembering correctly, once you "defeat" Cruella 12 times, the next event task is the Welcome Cruella one.


Yes, it is.


----------



## DisTXMom

The drops have been sooo bad, it isn’t even fun. Booooo Gameloft!!!


----------



## supernova

DisTXMom said:


> The drops have been sooo bad, it isn’t even fun. Booooo Gameloft!!!


Stupid interns.....


----------



## Arundal

The dogs finished their battle with Cruella this morning and I did get the collect for Cruella quest, just in time for today. Also , it was for this fight that I had to level Perdy to 3 so she could help, luckily she was ready to level. The collecting the Duster for the finding of the puppies really slowed me down and one of the Puppies was very slow.


----------



## Onceler

Because four of the event characters require buildings to be enchanted with nearly impossible to obtain tokens (other than buying them), the four characters have nothing to do for the rest of the event. Meanwhile, I have two characters (Fairy Godmother and Penny) searching for 20 rare phones and 3 characters (Goofy, Daisy and Patch) searching for 20 epic ear hats. With 5 days remaining in the event. At least the longest of the tasks is only 6 hours instead of 12 or 24 hours.


----------



## adamreisinger

What's needed to Welcome Cruella:

30 dog food tokens
20 phones
20 ear hats
15,000 biscuits

Tasks for phones (Rare)

Penny - Snuggle (2 hours)
Fairy Godmother - Helping Others (4 hours)
Pongo + Lucky - You Little Rascal (1 hour; The Park needs 1st level enchantment)
Cruella's Car drops on 2nd level enchantment

Tasks for hats (Epic)

Goofy - Play the Tuba (4 hours)
Patch - Play Pretend (4 hours)
Daisy - Visit Goofy's Playhouse (6 hours)
Perdita + Rolly - Just Had Your Dinner (1 hour; Radcliffe Residence needs 1st level enchantment)
Cruella's Car drops on 3rd level enchantment
The De Vil place drops on 4th level enchantment

As you can see, they REALLY want us to invest in those enchantment tokens.


----------



## Arundal

With 20 of each Tokens required let’s hope the drop rate is better then the rest of the event has been and you should not have to enchant buildings to help with getting a character just with leveling them. They are trying to force us to make money purchases.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> Because four of the event characters require buildings to be enchanted with nearly impossible to obtain tokens (other than buying them), the four characters have nothing to do for the rest of the event. Meanwhile, I have two characters (Fairy Godmother and Penny) searching for 20 rare phones and 3 characters (Goofy, Daisy and Patch) searching for 20 epic ear hats. With 5 days remaining in the event. At least the longest of the tasks is only 6 hours instead of 12 or 24 hours.


Don't worry, you can always buy the character for the low low price of just $9.99.


----------



## Arundal

Well I have been collecting since she was first available as and I have not gotten even one token.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Still have not welcomed Perdita.  So disappointed, since the event seemed to start off well.


----------



## Sabres431

anya.sparrow said:


> Still have not welcomed Perdita.  So disappointed, since the event seemed to start off well.



Same here


----------



## supernova

Ernie and Bert's love child needs 65 of each token to get to 10.  Lovely...

How soon before I finish off this Luca set??


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> Still have not welcomed Perdita.  So disappointed, since the event seemed to start off well.



Same. I haven't even gotten to where I can start collecting her items.


----------



## Arundal

Well for 20 hours of collecting I have 1 hat and 4 phones for Cruella, I don’t see this going well. They are not getting cash but if I have to in four more days I will use gems, says at the moment I would need like 898 gems to welcome her, has to be less then that in four days. Sigh!


----------



## Sandra32

Arundal said:


> Well for 20 hours of collecting I have 1 hat and 4 phones for Cruella, I don’t see this going well. They are not getting cash but if I have to in four more days I will use gems, says at the moment I would need like 898 gems to welcome her, has to be less then that in four days. Sigh!



28hours down the line and I have 8 phones and 0 ears hats….I am not paying to get her and only have 83 gems left after buying the dog and the attraction (whichever one that was). Let’s just hope things improve…


----------



## supernova

Checking m Cruella progress:

13/20 phones
6/20 hats

Guess I could be doing worse.


----------



## mmmears

I'm at 18 phones and 3 ear hats.  Not doing well at all in the ear hat department.  Honestly, these events are less and less fun each time they roll one out.  If I have both gem characters and I'm still struggling they are just tightening the noose to the point where they should lose all their players.  I can't imagine how players who didn't have the gems for the puppies can finish this event.


----------



## Arundal

7 phone and 3 hats


----------



## wnwardii

20 phone and 2 ear hats.  I pressed the "buy" button just to see how many gems it would cost to get the other 18 ear hats.  It would be 548 gems or roughly 30 gems per ear hat.


----------



## Peachkins

mmmears said:


> I'm at 18 phones and 3 ear hats.  Not doing well at all in the ear hat department.  Honestly, these events are less and less fun each time they roll one out.  If I have both gem characters and I'm still struggling they are just tightening the noose to the point where they should lose all their players.  I can't imagine how players who didn't have the gems for the puppies can finish this event.



I agree. The event for Raya I also found to be awful, but after the Luca event (which I finished easily and found to be very forgiving) I was hopeful that they were going to ease up a bit in the future on the difficulty. I guess not. This is easily the worst I've ever done, and I used to have minimal issue completing events- even without the premium characters and buildings. I just started collecting for Perdita last night. I do have enough gems that I'll probably buy the items to complete her if I need to, but it shouldn't have come to that.


----------



## Arundal

Well up to 11/20 phones and 6/20 ear hats. I have enough gems if I have too, but would prefer to not spend all my gems on her!


----------



## mmmears

Well, Cruella still needs 15 ear hats.  

Meanwhile, Ercole only needs 2 to go to Level 10.  I stubbornly refuse to buy those hats.

Even so, I think I know who's going to be occupying the space in the castle first.


----------



## mara512

I have all the phones but only 4 ear hats.      They just won’t drop.  I don’t think Cruella will be in my park.


----------



## Arundal

I also have all the phones but I have 9/20 of the Ear hats. Got almost two more days to collect and keep reducing number of hats I need in order to finish her with gems if needed.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> 20 phone and 2 ear hats.  I pressed the "buy" button just to see how many gems it would cost to get the other 18 ear hats.  It would be 548 gems or roughly 30 gems per ear hat.


Their logic is just.... illogical.  I am 3 hats away, which refuse to drop.  I checked the "buy" option, and it would take 98 gems.  Do the math... it doesn't work.  These idiot inters are so full of sh!t it's frustrating.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Their logic is just.... illogical.  I am 3 hats away, which refuse to drop.  I checked the "buy" option, and it would take 98 gems.  Do the math... it doesn't work.  These idiot inters are so full of sh!t it's frustrating.


This event is ridiculous.  I am still not even through the second puppy event.  The interns should be fired.  They are just pissing us vets off.


----------



## supernova

Anyone else ONLY getting annoying ads for Marvel What If... ?  And I don't mean every other ad or every third ad.  Every damn ad is only this stupid animated show.  OK, Disney, we get it.  You've got a new show out there.....   ugh.


----------



## adamreisinger

A little more than 24 hours left and I have 19 phones and 13 ear hats for Cruella. I got a big boost yesterday when I lucked out in a chest and got enough enchantment tokens to enchant the Radcliffe Residence, which unlocked the 60-minute task for the ear hats. I'm hoping I can get the last 7 I need by the end of the night (and if not, I'm at least finally at the point where I have enough gems to buy the missing items, which I'll only do if I don't finish collecting by Noon ET tomorrow).


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> A little more than 24 hours left and I have 19 phones and 13 ear hats for Cruella. I got a big boost yesterday when I lucked out in a chest and got enough enchantment tokens to enchant the Radcliffe Residence, which unlocked the 60-minute task for the ear hats. I'm hoping I can get the last 7 I need by the end of the night (and if not, I'm at least finally at the point where I have enough gems to buy the missing items, which I'll only do if I don't finish collecting by Noon ET tomorrow).


The idiot interns are up to their old games again.  Suddenly my collecting has hit a wall magically, where I've needed two hats for three days now.


----------



## Arundal

I have been getting a couple a day last few days, meaning ear hats for Cruella, but I still need 6 to welcome her. I will use gems if I don’t have them all by 12 noon tomorrow.


----------



## wnwardii

Do you have to have started welcoming a character prior to the end of the event?  Or does the character have to be completely welcomed before the end of the event?  FYI, if you can get Perdita to Level 4 and Rolly to Level 3, they have an hour joint task for Cruella's ear hats.  I have gotten a few this way since I leveled them up yesterday.  Currently at 14 ear hats.


----------



## jcarwash

wnwardii said:


> Do you have to have started welcoming a character prior to the end of the event?  Or does the character have to be completely welcomed before the end of the event?



In the past events, as long as you _start_ welcoming before the event ends, you get the character.


----------



## wnwardii

jcarwash said:


> In the past events, as long as you _start_ welcoming before the event ends, you get the character.


Thanks.  I usually have the characters welcomed in plenty of time.  This time it may be a bit close.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Do you have to have started welcoming a character prior to the end of the event?  Or does the character have to be completely welcomed before the end of the event?  FYI, if you can get Perdita to Level 4 and Rolly to Level 3, they have an hour joint task for Cruella's ear hats.  I have gotten a few this way since I leveled them up yesterday.  Currently at 14 ear hats.


Yes, but I think one of the buildings also has to be leveled up before that task kicks in.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, at this point I don't think I am even going to finish finding the puppies before the event ends.  Boo.  Really disappointed.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, at this point I don't think I am even going to finish finding the puppies before the event ends.  Boo.  Really disappointed.


Sounds like you're pretty far behind on this one.  Did you start later?  Or just not dedicate time and choose to live life instead?


----------



## anya.sparrow

I think a little life and some bad collecting luck.  I got both premium characters, along with giving in to the Cruella car thing in the middle.  I wish I could say life was worth it, but I am just chronically ill.


----------



## supernova

Just stated the two-hour welcome on Cruella, thanks to the final token drop by Goofy.  Good riddance to this lackluster event, filled with indistinguishable canine characters.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Just stated the two-hour welcome on Cruella, thanks to the final token drop by Goofy.  Good riddance to this lackluster event, filled with indistinguishable canine characters.
> View attachment 606512


Woke up early this morning and it’s another night with no hat drops so still at 14/20 , so sent everyone out again but will be using gem most likely before event finishes.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Woke up early this morning and it’s another night with no hat drops so still at 14/20 , so sent everyone out again but will be using gem most likely before event finishes.


Sounds like it's going to take a bunch of gems if you need 6 hats, but still guaranteed odds vs trying to win hercin a chest later on.  She needs to be at 2 to complete the event, which takes two of each token.  I woke up to the phones but no one dropped a hat.  Checking the "buy" option and it would take 60 gems this time to get the hats.  At least there is no requirement to finish the event, just to get all of the characters.  Mission accomplished, as far as I an concerned.


----------



## Onceler

There is one positive thing about this event... after obtaining Cruella we don't have to collect tokens for a comfy outfit.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Sounds like it's going to take a bunch of gems if you need 6 hats, but still guaranteed odds vs trying to win hercin a chest later on.  She needs to be at 2 to complete the event, which takes two of each token.  I woke up to the phones but no one dropped a hat.  Checking the "buy" option and it would take 60 gems this time to get the hats.  At least there is no requirement to finish the event, just to get all of the characters.  Mission accomplished, as far as I an concerned.


Yeah it will take 188 gems to get Cruella if I don’t get any more hats. I don’t care if I finish the event.


----------



## Wdw1015

Long term player and I will have to end up using gems if I want to get Cruella. I bought both gems characters, there is absolutely no reason that someone who has playing for years shouldn’t be able to finish an event. This was a poorly designed event overall.


----------



## Arundal

Agreed, as I am a long time player as well and still need 5 hats now. I will use gems!

Update: had another pickup with no hats, used 158 gems to finish her and then got 20 back for finishing that group for a net of 138 gems. Really ugly that they are making this so hard.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Long term player and I will have to end up using gems if I want to get Cruella. I bought both gems characters, there is absolutely no reason that someone who has playing for years shouldn’t be able to finish an event. This was a poorly designed event overall.


Absolutely.  While I have plenty of event currency in reserve, the issue this time came down to film tokens and attraction enhancement.  There was zero reason why the required token count to be increased from 5 to 15, especially when the majority of the five-ads-a-day mystery reward offer more often than not yielded 10 dog bones and seldom if ever film tokens.  Friggin' idiots, this crop of interns are.  Hopefully the group in the fall perform better than this batch of summer interns.


----------



## adamreisinger

I managed to collect enough hats to welcome Cruella overnight. I probably won't get her to level 2 to "finish" the event, but there's no actual reward for that, so I don't really care.


----------



## Peachkins

Managed to welcome Perdita at the last second, but I still had to pay 80 gems as there were a few missing items. I have never finished an event this far behind.


----------



## adamreisinger

The flood of post-event side tasks for these characters has been incredibly annoying, especially given how hard it is to collect the common token.


----------



## mara512

So I didn’t get Cruella which is ridiculous.   I started collecting for her the day she became available.   I had all the phones but only 8 earhats.   I refused to set an alarm to collect throughout the night, my sleep is too important.   I have come to the conclusion the goal of this event was to get as many people to buy the Cruella bundle by keeping the drops nonexistent.   Well I refuse to pay for a character.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> Agreed, as I am a long time player as well and still need 5 hats now. I will use gems!
> 
> Update: had another pickup with no hats, used 158 gems to finish her and then got 20 back for finishing that group for a net of 138 gems. Really ugly that they are making this so hard.



I had to do the same.  This is the first time I have ever had to do this, and I wasn't too busy to play this event, so it's incredibly annoying.  I said at the time it started that having to level up attractions was going to destroy the game, and I feel like I was right (sadly) since even if you use the gems to by one it's not enough to give you items.  Grrr.


----------



## wnwardii

I was looking on Twitter last evening and saw a post from Magic Kingdoms asking people about the event.  My guess is they were expecting to get all positive comments and kudos for a wonderful event.  Out of the 70+ comments, I think I saw less than 5 people provide a somewhat positive comment.  I only saw like one or two comments that indicated they completed with time to spare.  There were some comments about the horrific drop rates and the push for micro-transactions.  Doubt this will change things though.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> I was looking on Twitter last evening and saw a post from Magic Kingdoms asking people about the event.  My guess is they were expecting to get all positive comments and kudos for a wonderful event.  Out of the 70+ comments, I think I saw less than 5 people provide a somewhat positive comment.  I only saw like one or two comments that indicated they completed with time to spare.  There were some comments about the horrific drop rates and the push for micro-transactions.  Doubt this will change things though.


I wish it would change things.  It is going to turn people off.  I don't mind spending some gems or even a minor amount of money, but it's getting ridiculous.  I am not paying $10 for Cruella.


----------



## wnwardii

As a follow up to my comment regarding Twitter, I looked at Instagram to see the comments there.  It was just as brutal on Instagram.  I wish, like others, that Gameloft will listen to this feedback.  When we had the Luca event, Ercole had fairly bad token drop rates.  I think after an update, that got changed and it wasn't quite as bad.  Right now Cruella drops seem to be worse now the event is over.  Before the event was over, I think I had three ways to get her ear hats.  Now I only have two unless I can enchant buildings to level 4.  Given the drop rate of the 101 Dalmations tokens from chests or ads, not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## adamreisinger

wnwardii said:


> As a follow up to my comment regarding Twitter, I looked at Instagram to see the comments there.  It was just as brutal on Instagram.  I wish, like others, that Gameloft will listen to this feedback.  When we had the Luca event, Ercole had fairly bad token drop rates.  I think after an update, that got changed and it wasn't quite as bad.  Right now Cruella drops seem to be worse now the event is over.  Before the event was over, I think I had three ways to get her ear hats.  Now I only have two unless I can enchant buildings to level 4.  Given the drop rate of the 101 Dalmations tokens from chests or ads, not going to happen anytime soon.



One thing that Gameloft needs to stop doing is changing which characters/tasks drop tokens IMMEDIATELY after the event ends. This is the second consecutive event where the last character (who was already absurdly difficult to get) saw multiple token tasks disappear. I was one of the lucky ones who got Cruella, but now she's still stuck at Level 1 because the phone tasks completely changed (and now conflict with these stupid side quests that keep popping up).


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I wish it would change things.  It is going to turn people off.  I don't mind spending some gems or even a minor amount of money, but it's getting ridiculous.  I am not paying $10 for Cruella.


I'm wondering how many of the thousands of other players did, though.  If enough people gave in, I have a feeling that we'll be seeing more of this same nonsense going forward.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> One thing that Gameloft needs to stop doing is changing which characters/tasks drop tokens IMMEDIATELY after the event ends. This is the second consecutive event where the last character (who was already absurdly difficult to get) saw multiple token tasks disappear. I was one of the lucky ones who got Cruella, but now she's still stuck at Level 1 because the phone tasks completely changed (and now conflict with these stupid side quests that keep popping up).


I've got her at two, with one phone and two hats towards three.  But instead of collecting for anyone's tokens, everyone is working on the common tokens.  Figures that I just wrapped up the very last ice cream cone I'll ever need, and now I have to work on dog food.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> I'm wondering how many of the thousands of other players did, though.  If enough people gave in, I have a feeling that we'll be seeing more of this same nonsense going forward.



Yes, exactly. The game is getting hammered on Facebook too, and there were plenty of people saying they were forced to buy Cruella because they couldn't earn her during the event. That's exactly what the developers are counting on, and as long as people are willing to drop money on this stuff these events will continue to be impossible.


----------



## mmmears

Peachkins said:


> Yes, exactly. The game is getting hammered on Facebook too, and there were plenty of people saying they were forced to buy Cruella because they couldn't earn her during the event. That's exactly what the developers are counting on, and as long as people are willing to drop money on this stuff these events will continue to be impossible.



I refuse to pay dollars, but I did have to use some gems at the end.  At least I instantly got 20 gems for getting her and then the max for my event currency which was so high because I couldn't use it to buy Cruella and thus I also couldn't level any others characters up since I didn't want any conflicts with trying to collect tokens.  Still, I spent more than I earned, and it's just plain annoying.  I added to the complaints on their social media posts.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I refuse to pay dollars, but I did have to use some gems at the end.  At least I instantly got 20 gems for getting her and then the max for my event currency which was so high because I couldn't use it to buy Cruella and thus I also couldn't level any others characters up since I didn't want any conflicts with trying to collect tokens.  Still, I spent more than I earned, and it's just plain annoying.  I added to the complaints on their social media posts.


I wound up with 40 gems as part of the exchange.  Can't remember where I've been in the past so I'll just pretend that I'm happy with 40.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I wound up with 40 gems as part of the exchange.  Can't remember where I've been in the past so I'll just pretend that I'm happy with 40.


I believe I ended up with about the same, 40 something.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I believe I ended up with about the same, 40 something.


Mine was exact at 40, not a gem more.  And that was after welcoming Cruella, so I guess holding most of the characters at 4 or 5 paid off.  Plus it gives me something to do until the next event.


----------



## supernova

Took a bit, bur all Luca characters and building are now in storage.  Good riddance to a film I will never bother to watch.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Took a bit, bur all Luca characters and building are now in storage.  Good riddance to a film I will never bother to watch.



Ok, I have to ask.  Why won't you watch any of the new films (or the ones that aren't all that new)?  I don't love most of them, but some are good.  I do watch them when they come out on Disney+ (or before we had that, when they were available at the local library).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Ok, I have to ask.  Why won't you watch any of the new films (or the ones that aren't all that new)?  I don't love most of them, but some are good.  I do watch them when they come out on Disney+ (or before we had that, when they were available at the local library).


I guess as a forty-something with no young children around the house, I am no longer in their target demo.  Plus, these films don't have any appeal to me anymore for whatever reason.  But when it comes to the Disney Company, I was always more about the parks, and about the people behind and in the films more than the films themselves.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I guess as a forty-something with no young children around the house, I am no longer in their target demo.  Plus, these films don't have any appeal to me anymore for whatever reason.  But when it comes to the Disney Company, I was always more about the parks, and about the people behind and in the films more than the films themselves.



Thanks for explaining.  My favorite shows on Disney+ are the behind the scenes ones, especially those that talk about the early days of Disney, so I get it.  No kids here anymore, but we do still try to catch up on the new animated movies now that we can watch them at home.  I still love the classics more, though.


----------



## anya.sparrow

What a bummer.  I played the shimmering shiny game casually, not worrying about it.  I never checked the rewards.  I didn't realize that Moana was a possible prize!  Dang, don't have her.  But, I suspect that even if I had played hard I never would have made it to 60 to win her.  Oh well.


----------



## mmmears

I was looking over on reddit earlier today and there were so many people mad about the last event, all saying they were refusing to pay for Cruella hoping it would teach Gameloft that they can't just make things impossible and get people to pay money for pixels.  I hope they got the message, although the cynic in me says they didn't.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I was looking over on reddit earlier today and there were so many people mad about the last event, all saying they were refusing to pay for Cruella hoping it would teach Gameloft that they can't just make things impossible and get people to pay money for pixels.  I hope they got the message, although the cynic in me says they didn't.


Angry posters on websites are one thing.  We will never know for sure how many people actually spent for her.  I'm pretty sure quite a few of the people who posted that they wouldn't pay wound up doing so towards the end of the event but won't admit to doing so.


----------



## supernova

Did they change the end milestone number?  Or did I misread it originally?  I thought the jump went from 25 to 60 to 85, but when I checked my progress last night, the end number was 65.  Wondering if my eyes were playing tricks on me.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Did they change the end milestone number?  Or did I misread it originally?  I thought the jump went from 25 to 60 to 85, but when I checked my progress last night, the end number was 65.  Wondering if my eyes were playing tricks on me.


I think they changed that number. I am sure it was 85, I mean even 60 for most people that didn’t have Moana would be unreachable I believe.


----------



## jcarwash

supernova said:


> Did they change the end milestone number?  Or did I misread it originally?  I thought the jump went from 25 to 60 to 85, but when I checked my progress last night, the end number was 65.  Wondering if my eyes were playing tricks on me.



Both? I'm seeing the end number as 65 and the counter as x/85:


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I think they changed that number. I am sure it was 85, I mean even 60 for most people that didn’t have Moana would be unreachable I believe.





jcarwash said:


> Both? I'm seeing the end number as 65 and the counter as x/85:
> 
> View attachment 608175


Thanks, folks.  Glad it wasn't me.  One thing's for sure with this latest group of interns Gameloft has for the fall semester....  D.  R.  U.  N.  K.


----------



## wnwardii

I am seeing two numbers (65/85) as well.  But since I already have Moana and her comfy costume, I just have various chests as the rewards for those last two levels.  As to the last event, while I did end up spending some gems to get Cruella, I did spend some $ for the attraction enchantments.  So technically I probably spent as much on the two enhancements as if I purchased Cruella.


----------



## beavismom

They changed the number and claimed it was a glitch, when it seems more like a lack of people willing to pay for the relics needed to reach those milestones.  Lots of angry posts about it and many people didn't even bother with the event, myself included.  I don't have Moana, but would have had to spend 15ish dollars to get her, even playing consistently.  I really dislike the lies.  There is no way they set the 3rd milestone at 60 and then the 4th at 65 in the original plan.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> They changed the number and claimed it was a glitch, when it seems more like a lack of people willing to pay for the relics needed to reach those milestones.  Lots of angry posts about it and many people didn't even bother with the event, myself included.  I don't have Moana, but would have had to spend 15ish dollars to get her, even playing consistently.  I really dislike the lies.  There is no way they set the 3rd milestone at 60 and then the 4th at 65 in the original plan.


That's what I was thinking too.  With only two days left yesterday, I realized that I wasn't going to get to 85.  But since I have all of the rewards, I wasn't too worried about not getting the attraction chest.  Now that it's 65, I can easily get that.


----------



## supernova

Well, I leave TOMORROW for a five-day trip to Walt Disney World, and have my park reservations set for Friday at the Magic Kingdom for the 50th.  Glad that there aren't any events going on right now to have to ignore during my vacation


----------



## DisTXMom

supernova said:


> Well, I leave TOMORROW for a five-day trip to Walt Disney World, and have my park reservations set for Friday at the Magic Kingdom for the 50th.  Glad that there aren't any events going on right now to have to ignore during my vacation


That’s awesome!!! Hope it’s an amazing trip- I’m green with envy you’ll be there for the 50th. We have a trip planned over spring break in March to take in the 50th celebration.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Well, I leave TOMORROW for a five-day trip to Walt Disney World, and have my park reservations set for Friday at the Magic Kingdom for the 50th.  Glad that there aren't any events going on right now to have to ignore during my vacation


Hope you enjoy your time. I live here but rarely go there any more. I attended from the time it originally opened,was involved in one of the first grad nights and many other events. Guess that makes me old these days. Lol


----------



## mmmears

Well, based on my leaderboard there are stupid people buying tokens.  I was way ahead without really trying, and then today #2 has gotten more tokens than are mathematically possible, all to overtake me.  I don't really care.  I was going for the dumb comfy costume and I almost have it.  I could tell that people weren't trying hard since I'm never at the top.  I did have items stored from last time, so had a little jump start early on.


----------



## Peachkins

I was all excited when I saw Moana was a milestone reward, then I saw I needed 60 of those things. I've actually been trying, and I'm about a third of the way there, lol. At least I'll still get a bunch of chests, because even that many crabs put me safely near the top of my leader board.


----------



## Arundal

Can’t believe there is a live stream Friday, so that means something starts next week. It’s too d*** soon.


----------



## jcarwash

Arundal said:


> Can’t believe there is a live stream Friday, so that means something starts next week. It’s too d*** soon.



The next thing, whatever it is, is something tied to the WDW 50th.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> Can’t believe there is a live stream Friday, so that means something starts next week. It’s too d*** soon.



I saw that pop-up in my game and just thought YUCK.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I saw that pop-up in my game and just thought YUCK.


I was thinking Tower Challenge, but I agree... yuck to any event right now.  If everything is unattainable without spending a bunch of money I am really not interested.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I was thinking Tower Challenge, but I agree... yuck to any event right now.  If everything is unattainable without spending a bunch of money I am really not interested.



Even this tapper thing is too much.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Speaking of the tapper thing, if you anyone is bothering with it... don't forget to take all of your Aladdin buildings out.  I just realized that I was not collecting with the Sultan because I had the Streets of Agrabah in storage.


----------



## Renarr

anya.sparrow said:


> I was thinking Tower Challenge, but I agree... yuck to any event right now.  If everything is unattainable without spending a bunch of money I am really not interested.



The October calendar supports this.  Cocoa on October 22nd.


----------



## wnwardii

I watched the livestream after it was over.  Here goes with the update 53:

The first part of the update will focus on the Walt Disney World 50th Anniversary.  Then a Tower Event will be starting on October 22nd.

With the celebration of the WDW 50th, our Magic Kingdoms will get a new look to them.  It will have a lot of the iridescent look/feel that is going on at WDW right now.  

New items coming to celebrate WDW 50th Anniversary:

WDW 50th Anniversary Minnie Topiary
WDW 50th Anniversary Mickey Topiary
WDW 50th Anniversary Cake (which will be free to all players)
WDW 50th Anniversary Gold Trophy
WDW 50th Anniversary Sparkly Cupcake Stand
WDW 50th Anniversary Spaceship Earth - the animation on this was pretty cool
While it was sort of mentioned later in the live stream, but you could tell from the intro video, both Mickey and Minnie have new outfits.  They may be rewards for leader boards.  Wasn't real clear.

So we get to enjoy the new decorations and look for the WDW 50th Anniversary first.  Then the Tower Challenge will start on October 22nd and will end November 7th.  As usual there will be Three Chapters.  Chapter one starts October 22nd.  Chapter two starts on October 28th.  Chapter 3 starts on November 2nd.  The three characters that will never tire are the White Rabbit (Chapter 1), Carpet (Chapter 2) and Dante from Coco (Chapter 3).  From what I can tell with Chapter 1, other characters are from Mickey & Friends, Alice in Wonderland, Toy Story, Monsters Inc. and Wall-E.  Not sure which specific characters will be involved.  Did not see any screen shots for Chapter's 2 or 3.

It appears that the Hat Box Ghost is going to be the goal for the Tower Challenge.  Amanda, the host, mentioned that the Hat Box Ghost would be available for a one time purchase like Gord was.  But the screens showed that you could earn the tokens for this character like in other Tower Challenges.  I guess if you don't want to participate you can purchase the Hat Box Ghost outright.  When she showed the Hat Box Ghost, it was with the Bride.  Not sure if the Bride will become available to those who don't already have her (which I unfortunately do not).  

There will be three other characters - the hitchhiking ghosts.  She showed Ezra, Gus and Phineas.  However, there was no mention on how you can acquire these characters.  I would imagine that at least one of them will be via gems or $.  Once you do complete the 3 hitchhiking ghosts you would get 24 gems.  

She described the various mini-events that will happen.  I had to rewind a few times to be sure, but it appears that there will be three tapper events in a row.  From October 7th - 10th, there is a Figment Tapper.  Figment will be running around our kingdoms.  Then she said from the 11th to the 14th, the Figment Tapper again.  I would have thought possibly she meant November and not October, but there was no clarification.  So it could be October or November.  Some of the possible Milestones or Leader Board rewards include the Mickey 50th Topiary, Mickey's 50th costume and various chests.  

The next tapper is a Spooky Tree Tapper.  It is from October 15th to October 20th.  So maybe the 2nd Figment Tapper is in October.  The rewards/milestones sounded like just normal stuff and nothing significant.

She also mentioned a Striking Gold Event.  I had to listen to the dates a few times to be sure.  She said October 7th through October 14th.  Which is odd since that would overlap the tapper events.  But I guess we will see.  Some of the rewards/leader board stuff would be the WDW 50th Gold Trophy and the WDW 50th Hat stand.

There was a question at the end about the two Haunted Mansion attractions and if they would be enchantable.  Currently they are not enchantable.  But with this new update, they will become enchantable.  

As always Balancing Changes will occur.  The patch notes will have all of the significant balancing changes documented.  The update should start appearing on Tuesday, October 5th.  As always it may take time to hit all platforms and devices.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> I watched the livestream after it was over.  Here goes with the update 53:
> 
> The first part of the update will focus on the Walt Disney World 50th Anniversary.  Then a Tower Event will be starting on October 22nd.
> 
> With the celebration of the WDW 50th, our Magic Kingdoms will get a new look to them.  It will have a lot of the iridescent look/feel that is going on at WDW right now.
> 
> New items coming to celebrate WDW 50th Anniversary:
> 
> WDW 50th Anniversary Minnie Topiary
> WDW 50th Anniversary Mickey Topiary
> WDW 50th Anniversary Cake (which will be free to all players)
> WDW 50th Anniversary Gold Trophy
> WDW 50th Anniversary Sparkly Cupcake Stand
> WDW 50th Anniversary Spaceship Earth - the animation on this was pretty cool
> While it was sort of mentioned later in the live stream, but you could tell from the intro video, both Mickey and Minnie have new outfits.  They may be rewards for leader boards.  Wasn't real clear.
> 
> So we get to enjoy the new decorations and look for the WDW 50th Anniversary first.  Then the Tower Challenge will start on October 22nd and will end November 7th.  As usual there will be Three Chapters.  Chapter one starts October 22nd.  Chapter two starts on October 28th.  Chapter 3 starts on November 2nd.  The three characters that will never tire are the White Rabbit (Chapter 1), Carpet (Chapter 2) and Dante from Coco (Chapter 3).  From what I can tell with Chapter 1, other characters are from Mickey & Friends, Alice in Wonderland, Toy Story, Monsters Inc. and Wall-E.  Not sure which specific characters will be involved.  Did not see any screen shots for Chapter's 2 or 3.
> 
> It appears that the Hat Box Ghost is going to be the goal for the Tower Challenge.  Amanda, the host, mentioned that the Hat Box Ghost would be available for a one time purchase like Gord was.  But the screens showed that you could earn the tokens for this character like in other Tower Challenges.  I guess if you don't want to participate you can purchase the Hat Box Ghost outright.  When she showed the Hat Box Ghost, it was with the Bride.  Not sure if the Bride will become available to those who don't already have her (which I unfortunately do not).
> 
> There will be three other characters - the hitchhiking ghosts.  She showed Ezra, Gus and Phineas.  However, there was no mention on how you can acquire these characters.  I would imagine that at least one of them will be via gems or $.  Once you do complete the 3 hitchhiking ghosts you would get 24 gems.
> 
> She described the various mini-events that will happen.  I had to rewind a few times to be sure, but it appears that there will be three tapper events in a row.  From October 7th - 10th, there is a Figment Tapper.  Figment will be running around our kingdoms.  Then she said from the 11th to the 14th, the Figment Tapper again.  I would have thought possibly she meant November and not October, but there was no clarification.  So it could be October or November.  Some of the possible Milestones or Leader Board rewards include the Mickey 50th Topiary, Mickey's 50th costume and various chests.
> 
> The next tapper is a Spooky Tree Tapper.  It is from October 15th to October 20th.  So maybe the 2nd Figment Tapper is in October.  The rewards/milestones sounded like just normal stuff and nothing significant.
> 
> She also mentioned a Striking Gold Event.  I had to listen to the dates a few times to be sure.  She said October 7th through October 14th.  Which is odd since that would overlap the tapper events.  But I guess we will see.  Some of the rewards/leader board stuff would be the WDW 50th Gold Trophy and the WDW 50th Hat stand.
> 
> There was a question at the end about the two Haunted Mansion attractions and if they would be enchantable.  Currently they are not enchantable.  But with this new update, they will become enchantable.
> 
> As always Balancing Changes will occur.  The patch notes will have all of the significant balancing changes documented.  The update should start appearing on Tuesday, October 5th.  As always it may take time to hit all platforms and devices.


Thank you so much for all of this information!  I am a sucker for Haunted Mansion, and I don't yet have the Ghost Bride.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> WDW 50th Anniversary Spaceship Earth - the animation on this was pretty cool.


I'm in WDW right now.  The enhanced pin lighting on Spaceship Earth is very different from the original, but it looks really nice.


----------



## wnwardii

Just got Update 53 from the iOS App store.  So the update is starting to roll out.


----------



## wnwardii

FYI, "It's a small world" zone is now active and ready for you to add decorations, concessions and enchant attractions.  *sigh*


----------



## Onceler

wnwardii said:


> FYI, "It's a small world" zone is now active and ready for you to add decorations, concessions and enchant attractions.  *sigh*



I sure like wasting time removing buildings from the area in order to free some space, then adding enough pointless decorations and concessions to satisfy Merlin and get him out of the task bar, then removing the decorations and concessions that were added, then putting the removed buildings back.


----------



## Arundal

Onceler said:


> I sure like wasting time removing buildings from the area in order to free some space, then adding enough pointless decorations and concessions to satisfy Merlin and get him out of the task bar, then removing the decorations and concessions that were added, then putting the removed buildings back.


I have not been bothering to do any since the main area. Seem like a silly task except getting him off the quest bar!


----------



## wnwardii

If they would go back to having a collapsed quest bar, then maybe I would ignore Merlin.  But I don't want him staring at me every time I bring up the game.


----------



## adamreisinger

Onceler said:


> I sure like wasting time removing buildings from the area in order to free some space, then adding enough pointless decorations and concessions to satisfy Merlin and get him out of the task bar, then removing the decorations and concessions that were added, then putting the removed buildings back.


I started doing the Small World Zone piecemeal this morning, then I realized it'd be easier to just wait until tomorrow, store everything in my park, and re-do the zones one by one. This is the point where I'll also leave a ton of stuff in storage, since I have more than enough magic stored up. I'll use the Big Thunder zone as my "active" area where I put buildings that are needed to collect tokens (so close to being done with the Luca characters forever).


----------



## supernova

Man, waking up in your own bed the morning after being in WDW for a week is no fun.  Guess I'll have to settle for a fake Spaceship Earth in my fake park, instead.  Moved it right to the entrance hoping that one of these dumb kids will get on if so I can see what it does.


----------



## mmmears

Had trouble getting to sleep last night, so I decided to play with that new Small World Zone and move stuff to get it zone bonuses.  It looks so much worse now.  Thanks, Gameloft.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Had trouble getting to sleep last night, so I decided to play with that new Small World Zone and move stuff to get it zone bonuses.  It looks so much worse now.  Thanks, Gameloft.


I messed with mine enough to get the quest off my list and today took the junk back off. All that just ruins the look of the park!


----------



## mmmears

Was I supposed to have a Spaceship Earth ride in my park?  I saw it was part of the 50th celebration, but I don't have one.


----------



## Quellman

Hey friends; long long time since I checked in. The 101 Dalmatians finally broke me.  Despite using gems on all of the premium attractions and characters, plus purchasing tokens for one hard to drop puppy I was unable to complete the event by obtaining Cruella.  This was one of my criteria for ending my involvement of the game.  I was a bit bummed about it.  It means 5 years of daily logins are complete. Character collections are now frozen.  I really did enjoy the game, the fun it brought, especially in the beginning. But the slog as of late and lack of innovation made this very repetitive, especially since the main story line has not been updated very well.  I also got a new phone after playing on an iphone 7.  I haven't even booted the game up to see how nice it runs, that's how upset I am.   

I will likely keep lurking here from time to time and play only for permanent content items that continue the storyline. But I bet that will be anticlimatic too.  Thanks to all the insights from so many of you.  Keep on tapping and may you vanquish the evil.


----------



## mmmears

Hi Quellman.  It was a terrible event.  I had to use gems to get several items to welcome Cruella, and that's after getting the 2 gem characters.  I'm going to miss your posts.  I doubt I will be playing much longer if this stuff continues, and I totally get why it broke you.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Had trouble getting to sleep last night, so I decided to play with that new Small World Zone and move stuff to get it zone bonuses.  It looks so much worse now.  Thanks, Gameloft.


Is it working for you?  Unless I'm doing something wrong, no matter how many attractions I add to that space, the only line that increases is the top line.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Was I supposed to have a Spaceship Earth ride in my park?  I saw it was part of the 50th celebration, but I don't have one.


Check Merlin's cauldron.  There are two tabs.  One will show tokens, the other will give you Spaceship Earth.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Is it working for you?  Unless I'm doing something wrong, no matter how many attractions I add to that space, the only line that increases is the top line.



Yeah, it worked for me. 



supernova said:


> Check Merlin's cauldron.  There are two tabs.  One will show tokens, the other will give you Spaceship Earth.



Huh.  Went to his cauldron and all I can do there is throw in junk.  I must be missing something.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yeah, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.  Went to his cauldron and all I can do there is throw in junk.  I must be missing something.


Select the throw the junk in option, then click the cauldron on the top left corner.


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Yeah, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.  Went to his cauldron and all I can do there is throw in junk.  I must be missing something.


I found it also under cauldron.


----------



## mmmears

Oh, ok, I found it.  Didn't even know that was there.  I didn't realize I'd have to PAY for it!  LOL I guess I'm not getting it right now.  I tend to waste my potions on happiness.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Oh, ok, I found it.  Didn't even know that was there.  I didn't realize I'd have to PAY for it!  LOL I guess I'm not getting it right now.  I tend to waste my potions on happiness.


I guess at this point it really doesn't much matter anyway.  On the day they released the attraction, everyone who bought it received four free pizzas and three two-liters of Coke.  Sadly, that generous offer has passed.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I guess at this point it really doesn't much matter.  On the day they released the attraction, everyone who bought it received four free pizzas and three two-liters of Coke.  Sadly, that offer has passed.
> View attachment 610838



Sadly, since they have decided that we should keep most of our attractions out of the park anyway, I just don't see the need for the cool ones that Merlin is selling.  Not now, anyway.  I'm sure they will be necessary at some point though.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Sadly, since they have decided that we should keep most of our attractions out of the park anyway, I just don't see the need for the cool ones that Merlin is selling.  Not now, anyway.  I'm sure they will be necessary at some point though.


Right.  I suppose their new M.O. is to try to get stuffed out of storage through this whole thrill zone nonsense.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Right.  I suppose their new M.O. is to try to get stuffed out of storage through this whole thrill zone nonsense.



That and the whole "you can't get those earhats without this gem character, who is wearing their stupid costume, and going into this special attraction that has been upgraded to L5."


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Is it working for you?  Unless I'm doing something wrong, no matter how many attractions I add to that space, the only line that increases is the top line.


You probably missed the "3+" on lines 2, 3 and 4.  As in "Count the number of attractions that need to be enchanted to at least Level 3." 

Screaming = Level 1, Space = Level 2, IASW = Level 3, Big Thunder = wanna guess?

And you thought enchantments were useless.


----------



## Jelyamorw

Thank you for this thread and for so many useful tips!


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> You probably missed the "3+" on lines 2, 3 and 4.  As in "Count the number of attractions that need to be enchanted to at least Level 3."
> 
> Screaming = Level 1, Space = Level 2, IASW = Level 3, Big Thunder = wanna guess?
> 
> And you thought enchantments were useless.


Thanks.  Oh geez, is that how this is working?  I have missed that over all of these thrill zone things.  I'm sure they've explained it somewhere, but I have never once attended a live stream, nor do I bother reading the endless patch notes email they post with each new update.  Now that you've explained this to me, I can figure out how to best update my park and keep these damn interns quiet.


----------



## supernova

Jelyamorw said:


> Thank you for this thread and for so many useful tips!


Welcome!  Come for the tips, stay for the laughs.


----------



## wnwardii

The first Figment Tapper event has started.  I guess some people are really eager to be in the Top 5 and get the new Mickey Topiary.  At least 8 people have spent from 16, 32, 48 or even 64 gems just to be in the top spaces.  I will hoard my gems and use for much better rewards.


----------



## Arundal

wnwardii said:


> The first Figment Tapper event has started.  I guess some people are really eager to be in the Top 5 and get the new Mickey Topiary.  At least 8 people have spent from 16, 32, 48 or even 64 gems just to be in the top spaces.  I will hoard my gems and use for much better rewards.


I saw the same on my leaderboard. I will look again but think only first place gets the Statue. And 650 needed for Topiary. No thanks, I will keep my gems too.


----------



## Peachkins

How many Figments actually show up at a time? Looks like six based on what I could find (says more will show up in four hours), but literally everyone on my leaderboard that I can see has 8.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> How many Figments actually show up at a time? Looks like six based on what I could find (says more will show up in four hours), but literally everyone on my leaderboard that I can see has 8.


You should find 8, and the hop too button will find them.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> You should find 8, and the hop too button will find them.



Yes, the button is what I was using. When it said there weren't anymore I looked around just in case, but it seems I do only have six. Thank you!


----------



## Peachkins

I just logged back in again, and I suddenly have 8 Figments, so yay? I honestly don't remember clicking on that many, but I'll take it, lol.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Select the throw the junk in option, then click the cauldron on the top left corner.



I usually access that area through the shop button on the bottom right, then choosing Merlin's shop.  But I didn't notice that there were 2 different areas of said shop.  Now I know!  Thanks.  I did splurge for Spaceship Earth since it was DD's favorite ride when she was little, and we all still love it.  



supernova said:


> Thanks.  Oh geez, is that how this is working?  I have missed that over all of these thrill zone things.  I'm sure they've explained it somewhere, but I have never once attended a live stream, nor do I bother reading the endless patch notes email they post with each new update.  Now that you've explained this to me, I can figure out how to best update my park and keep these damn interns quiet.



So you need L3 for Small World, but not for the other 2.  I think Tomorrowland is only L2.  It's annoying since I had to move stuff into Fantasyland that I'd rather have someplace else (including storage LOL).


----------



## adamreisinger

mmmears said:


> So you need L3 for Small World, but not for the other 2.  I think Tomorrowland is only L2.  It's annoying since I had to move stuff into Fantasyland that I'd rather have someplace else (including storage LOL).


I assume this means that once they get around to unlocking the rest of Big Thunder, we'll need L4 attractions to max out that thrill zone.


----------



## Arundal

Lol. The person at the top of my Leaderboard has 176 Figments, not sure that is even possible. This game has so many cheaters any more!


----------



## mmmears

All my "watch an ad, get a gem or open a chest" ads are giving me happiness tonight.  Thanks, interns.  I don't need that.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> All my "watch an ad, get a gem or open a chest" ads are giving me happiness tonight.  Thanks, interns.  I don't need that.


My chest ads are rarely giving me anything.


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> My chest ads are rarely giving me anything.


I still get about 1 or 2 ads with no rewards.  The gems are more important to me, so I do those after I try for the chest rewards.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> I still get about 1 or 2 ads with no rewards.  The gems are more important to me, so I do those after I try for the chest rewards.


I just tend to try the chest videos in the morning, while my gem ads come up later in the day.  So I am mad that they never work (although the lower valued chest is pretty useless).  Is there any relation to time?  Does everyone else have their gem ads become available at the end of the day or does it vary?  Dang, I should not think about this game this much.

ETA:  Ugh, now I am just getting errors that the "Video is not supported".  Big rasberry to DMK after the past few months.  I love Haunted Mansion, but this just stinks.


----------



## wnwardii

My gem videos are roughly 8pm ET right now.  For the chest videos, I delay them until I do my gem videos.  I also have done this with the last few events - waiting to do those rewards until I do chests and gems.  Since I typically do not get rewards from the 1st or 2nd video, I do the lower level chest first.  Then move to silver.  Then I will typically do the event reward videos and then the gems.  This method has tended to maximize the rewards and allow me to get the gems.  I used to do the videos when they were first available, but would miss out on things due to this glitch.

Last evening after the first chest video, I started getting the "Video is not supported" for every subsequent video as well.


----------



## Onceler

Mickey's 50th Anniversary costume is available to win in the latest Figmant tapper event. It will be awarded to the top 5 on each leaderboard. Four minutes into the tapper event and the leader on my leaderboard has 64 so far. 

I wish they would stop rewarding cheaters by giving sought after prizes to the top 1 or top 5 people. They should make the prizes part of the milestones instead.


----------



## Arundal

Onceler said:


> Mickey's 50th Anniversary costume is available to win in the latest Figmant tapper event. It will be awarded to the top 5 on each leaderboard. Four minutes into the tapper event and the leader on my leaderboard has 64 so far.
> 
> I wish they would stop rewarding cheaters by giving sought after prizes to the top 1 or top 5 people. They should make the prizes part of the milestones instead.


I agree. My leaderboard is the same, but top 3 individuals have 64 after just twenty minutes into the new game for custom.


----------



## Peachkins

Onceler said:


> Mickey's 50th Anniversary costume is available to win in the latest Figmant tapper event. It will be awarded to the top 5 on each leaderboard. Four minutes into the tapper event and the leader on my leaderboard has 64 so far.
> 
> I wish they would stop rewarding cheaters by giving sought after prizes to the top 1 or top 5 people. They should make the prizes part of the milestones instead.



Not that the milestones are that easy to hit. I feel like I'm doing pretty good (for me) on the current trophy event- I'm in the top 4 right now; however, I have nowhere near what I need to be on track to get the 50th anniversary hat stand. They're being pretty stingy on the prizes too. If I stay in the top 8, I get one chest (and some useless blueprints). One. Not even a special chest.


----------



## wnwardii

I just checked my leader board with having one time to get figment's without paying gems.  The leader has *400.  *Then it drops down to 160.  My measly 8 has me in 28th place currently.  I am sorry, but the outfit is not worth the cost of gems needed to be in the Top 5 of the leaderboard.  If the costume was say 60 gems to purchase, then maybe.  But also given how "useful" these costumes have been......


----------



## wnwardii

As an update to my previous post, the top score on my figment leader board is now *1,008*.  *shakes head*


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> As an update to my previous post, the top score on my figment leader board is now *1,008*.  *shakes head*


My boards are even worse -- hot and heavy competition for the imaginary trophy.  Sad.  Just.... sad.


----------



## supernova

Well, I've gotta say that I was annoyed when they announced that they were removing Steamboat Willie as a possible prize from the Attraction Enchantment chests, especially when they made it a trophy attraction.  So today's gift was quiet welcomed... for once.  Now I have every available attraction in the game.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> Well, I've gotta say that I was annoyed when they announced that they were removing Steamboat Willie as a possible prize from the Attraction Enchantment chests, especially when they made it a trophy attraction.  So today's gift was quiet welcomed... for once.  Now I have every available attraction in the game.


I am still missing Oogie Boogie's Spin.  I also haven't spent the 30K magic each for Animation Academy or Jungle Cruise.  I somehow must have totally not paid attention to Oogie Boogie's Spin when that was available.  

With the new tower event coming, I am hoping they will release The Bride again for gem purchase.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I am still missing Oogie Boogie's Spin.  I also haven't spent the 30K magic each for Animation Academy or Jungle Cruise.  I somehow must have totally not paid attention to Oogie Boogie's Spin when that was available.
> 
> With the new tower event coming, I am hoping they will release The Bride again for gem purchase.


Correction... I have all but ONE attraction in the game.  Forgot about that stupid Oogie Spin.  Thanks for ruining my Tuesday.  I'm going back to bed.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I am still missing Oogie Boogie's Spin.  I also haven't spent the 30K magic each for Animation Academy or Jungle Cruise.  I somehow must have totally not paid attention to Oogie Boogie's Spin when that was available.
> 
> With the new tower event coming, I am hoping they will release The Bride again for gem purchase.


I do, however, have all characters, although I'm still missing 10 of the costumes.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Correction... I have all but ONE attraction in the game.  Forgot about that stupid Oogie Spin.  Thanks for ruining my Tuesday.  I'm going back to bed.


I am missing Oogie Spin as well.  Think I have most of the rest. Bought Spaceship Earth when it came out and Merlin Attractions were empty. You know might be a couple I don’t have that cost gems. I tend to horde my gems for events.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I am missing Oogie Spin as well.  Think I have most of the rest. Bought Spaceship Earth when it came out and Merlin Attractions were empty. You know might be a couple I don’t have that cost gems. I tend to horde my gems for events.


I'm not counting Oogie as an attainable attraction.  Not when it was something available to just one person per leaderboard.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'm not counting Oogie as an attainable attraction.  Not when it was something available to just one person per leaderboard.



I stopped trying to get every attraction when they did that nonsense.  Also when I stopped being able to put them in my park.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> As an update to my previous post, the top score on my figment leader board is now *1,008*.  *shakes head*


Do celebrities with unlimited funds play this game?  Those damn Kardashians need to go get lives and leave our little game alone.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I stopped trying to get every attraction when they did that nonsense.  Also when I stopped being able to put them in my park.


Only in the beginning did I care about fitting everything in.  Once I realized that the whole "base color" bit didn't matter did I figure I didn't want to put it all out.  The completionist in me would like as much stuff as I can fit.  I won four attraction chests over each of the the past few events.  I got the China attraction, which was one of the three I needed.  This last time I got another four chests and figured at least one of them would yield Steamboat Willie, but no.  Then they pulled it, and now today we all got it anyway.


----------



## beavismom

I already had Steamboat Willie, so no gift for me today.  I have no hope on the Figment challenge, so not really even trying.  I am on track to get the hat stand and am currently in 1st place, but I expect the person below me is gemming to catch up and will likely pass me at the end of the event.  The trophy would be nice, but I won't fight for it with gems.  Like others, I have come to accept that it's ok to not have everything and I won't be a slave to the game.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Only in the beginning did I care about fitting everything in.  Once I realized that the whole "base color" bit didn't matter did I figure I didn't want to put it all out.  The completionist in me would like as much stuff as I can fit.  I won four attraction chests over each of the the past few events.  I got the China attraction, which was one of the three I needed.  This last time I got another four chests and figured at least one of them would yield Steamboat Willie, but no.  Then they pulled it, and now today we all got it anyway.


I did not get a chest today. I already had won Steamboat out of another chest.  I should have gotten some other building that I did not have but I glad you finally received the building, I have a number of buildings out and just put them away when I need room for new buildings when we have an event.


----------



## anya.sparrow

With all of the complaining I feel like I have done lately, I should mention that I really like the colorful 50th celebration animation of main street and Central Plaza.  It makes me happy when I tool around.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> I already had Steamboat Willie, so no gift for me today.  I have no hope on the Figment challenge, so not really even trying.  I am on track to get the hat stand and am currently in 1st place, but I expect the person below me is gemming to catch up and will likely pass me at the end of the event.  The trophy would be nice, but I won't fight for it with gems.  Like others, I have come to accept that it's ok to not have everything and I won't be a slave to the game.


Wouldn't it have just made more sense to offer Figment as a character to be in our park instead of a tapper element?  No wait, they'd just screw it up and make him the top prize for five people, so never mind.

By the way... anyone else feel like we've been collecting trophies for months now?


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> Wouldn't it have just made more sense to offer Figment as a character to be in our park instead of a tapper element?  No wait, they'd just screw it up and make him the top prize for five people, so never mind.
> 
> By the way... anyone else feel like we've been collecting trophies for months now?



I think Figment lacks an identifiable storyline so I can see why they didn't do it that way.  You could argue the same for The Bride, but she is tied to a ride that is at least in all the parks, even if the storyline differs.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> I think Figment lacks an identifiable storyline so I can see why they didn't do it that way.  You could argue the same for The Bride, but she is tied to a ride that is at least in all the parks, even if the storyline differs.


True.  But considering half of these storylines are all contrived anyway, why not.  It might make sense not to include the Dreamfinder being that most of the players won't have a clue who he is, but the dumb dragon guy?  There's still plush to be sold out there, so why not?


----------



## mmmears

Steamboat Willie was one of the few rare attractions that I actually had.  Too bad they didn't give me one of the many I don't have instead.  Thanks, interns.


----------



## wnwardii

So to get Ezra, Phineas or The Bride, you can purchase a Spooky chest for 150 gems.  Currently that appears to be the only ways to get these three characters.  Granted The Bride is a repeat character.  The Forest Fiends mini-event has a reward of a Spooky Chest.


----------



## adamreisinger

wnwardii said:


> So to get Ezra, Phineas or The Bride, you can purchase a Spooky chest for 150 gems.  Currently that appears to be the only ways to get these three characters.  Granted The Bride is a repeat character.  The Forest Fiends mini-event has a reward of a Spooky Chest.


And there's not even a "buy six chests for $9.99 option" like there usually is with special chests. I'm preemptively giving up hope on getting these characters.


----------



## beavismom

I'm not even thinking about getting Spooky chests.  These have been a rip-off since The Bride was introduced.  Less than 1% chance to get The Bride in a 150 gem chest, that's a big no for me.  The other ghosts have slightly better, but still terrible odds, so I will pass.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> And there's not even a "buy six chests for $9.99 option" like there usually is with special chests. I'm preemptively giving up hope on getting these characters.


I noticed that there was no "special chance" listed on that buy our six chests option.  Maybe they missed it, maybe it's removed?  Not sure if they figure selling a single chest at 160 gems and then hoping people will replenish their gems for more money than one set of chests.


----------



## mmmears

I've never bought a chest.  I am just opposed to the whole idea of them.  Another thing that makes me like this game less and less each update.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Ugh.  The spooky chests are so enticing to me.  Not only the haunted mansion characters, but a chance at basically all of my other missing characters?  So stinking tempted.


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> Ugh.  The spooky chests are so enticing to me.  Not only the haunted mansion characters, but a chance at basically all of my other missing characters?  So stinking tempted.



I bought two just for the heck of it since I had a lot of gems built up and I saw a 75% chance of getting a "special chance". I'm missing quite a few of the characters listed so I'd have been happy with any of them. Got one chest with no special, another one that did give one, and I got elixir. That's it for me! At least I did get concessions instead of cheap decorations.


----------



## tonga

Apparently if you live in a country where gambling is illegal, you can buy the two ghosts for 200 and 300 gems.  So wrong!


----------



## supernova

tonga said:


> Apparently if you live in a country where gambling is illegal, you can buy the two ghosts for 200 and 300 gems.  So wrong!View attachment 613562


So they're admitting it's gambling, even though they claimed that isn't??


----------



## mmmears

tonga said:


> Apparently if you live in a country where gambling is illegal, you can buy the two ghosts for 200 and 300 gems.  So wrong!View attachment 613562



Isn't there some way to VPN and make them think we are somewhere else?  I know that when I was in Europe my ads were definitely targeted to the country I was visiting.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Isn't there some way to VPN and make them think we are somewhere else?  I know that when I was in Europe my ads were definitely targeted to the country I was visiting.


Yep, while traveling through Spain, my ads were not in English.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I caved but I got really lucky... Ezra   And then I had to buy another Haunted Mansion from Merlin in order to earn on of his tokens.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Yep, while traveling through Spain, my ads were not in English.



So we just need to figure out how to do this, I guess.  I'm so not tech-y it's sad.


----------



## mara512

mmmears said:


> So we just need to figure out how to do this, I guess.  I'm so not tech-y it's sad.


I tried and it didn’t work for me.


----------



## mmmears

mara512 said:


> I tried and it didn’t work for me.



Oh. Thanks.  Was hoping it would work since the ads knew I was out of the US but I guess not.  That's too bad, really.  I won't spend real money to gamble with Gameloft.


----------



## mara512

mmmears said:


> Oh. Thanks.  Was hoping it would work since the ads knew I was out of the US but I guess not.  That's too bad, really.  I won't spend real money to gamble with Gameloft.


Me either and I am not spending gems on a chest that I know will give me decorations.


----------



## Shnn46

Hi there I was wondering if anyone could help or give advice, I have been doing DMK for a while, the last storyline I did was jungle book, since that one it jumped to lady and the tramp, dumbo, emperor, ratatouille etc I have now finished ratatouille, thinking it would go back to the story line of the incredibles being the next one, but nope nothing is happening at all, no quests no Mickey Mouse or Merlin or anyone else appearing so I’m not sure what to do or if I am missing something?? I still have a lot of characters to go through!


----------



## McCoy

I believe Ratatouille is the current end of the main storyline.  Now that you're caught up, you'll find that this game now operates nearly exclusively through special events, such as the 101 Dalmatians event that ended not too long ago, and the Haunted Mansion Tower Challenge that starts tomorrow.  Unfortunately the developer, by and large, completely abandoned advancing an actual storyline in this game long, long ago.  Incredibles was the first special event a long time ago (and I believe had a second event when Incredibles 2 came out), but all the characters you don't have now likely all came from those special events, and those events have not really been repeated. Your only real chance of getting any of those event characters now is through the game's gambling chests through gems or money.


----------



## Shnn46

Thank you so much that makes a lot of sense I just thought it was weird all these random little events kept getting put in the middle or what I thought was the middle of my character section but I understand, that’s totally rubbish to just take a gamble and wait to see if you get everyone else but thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## supernova

Shnn46 said:


> Thank you so much that makes a lot of sense I just thought it was weird all these random little events kept getting put in the middle or what I thought was the middle of my character section but I understand, that’s totally rubbish to just take a gamble and wait to see if you get everyone else but thank you for clearing that up!


Sadly, the game has deteriorated into a cash grab.  Event chests will randomly be inserted into the game, but the chance of achieving all 7 characters per set is impossible.  I couldn't see starting this late into the game, sine four years later.


----------



## Arundal

Well sadly I don’t see anything I want for this event. Can’t see myself using 500 gems for the one hitching ghost and 48,000 event points for the Hatbox Ghost just seems crazy. Not sure I will participate in this event much. I have all of the other characters.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Well sadly I don’t see anything I want for this event. Can’t see myself using 500 gems for the one hitching ghost and 48,000 event points for the Hatbox Ghost just seems crazy. Not sure I will participate in this event much. I have all of the other characters.


Zero hope on the three ghosts, but I could see possibly getting the hatbox guy.  Event is young, so we'll see how it goes along the way.


----------



## twentyco

I am concerned about how the math will work on the hatbox ghost as well, since the 48k is presumably on top of what it will cost to buy all his tokens.  Seems like the only way it's even possible is by having tons of refresh tokens and settings alarms at night.


----------



## Joanna71985

Does anyone know which characters are dropping hot chocolate tokens?


----------



## Onceler

Joanna71985 said:


> Does anyone know which characters are dropping hot chocolate tokens?



Jesse - 6 hours
Zurg - 4 hours
Gus - 1 hour


----------



## mmmears

This one seems pointless to me.


----------



## Joanna71985

Onceler said:


> Jesse - 6 hours
> Zurg - 4 hours
> Gus - 1 hour



thank you!


----------



## anya.sparrow

I don't know about 48K event credits.  Seems outrageous to me.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I don't know about 48K event credits.  Seems outrageous to me.



Same.  It's not something I can do in my spare time.


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> I don't know about 48K event credits.  Seems outrageous to me.



Looking at the numbers, it appears you can get a maximum of 355 tokens each time you send a group out. Assuming you are getting around 8 hours of sleep each day, the most you can get for the event would be 56925. That's assuming you get the 3000 tokens available each stage as prizes for earning points. Then we're going to have to buy the items for the ghost with some of those tokens. Unless they are significantly reducing what those cost, I see no way to get him unless you set alarms overnight (and of course make sure you sign in every two hours). I think I just talked myself out of bothering to play this event, lol.


----------



## beavismom

Just to clear something up, from what I understand, it is just 48,000 to get the hatbox ghost.  You don't have to buy any additional tokens.  It seems that they changed things to this new way on the last tower challenge with Gord.  I already had Gord, so I didn't know about before now.  It will take steady playing, but should be doable if you have enough of the characters.  I did buy Gus with gems, so hopefully he will have a decent cocoa drop rate.  None of the other prizes are super appealing, but I want the hatbox ghost.


----------



## supernova

Joanna71985 said:


> Does anyone know which characters are dropping hot chocolate tokens?


Check the character book and it will show you which characters are at home but should be in your park collecting tokens, including the chocoa.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> Just to clear something up, from what I understand, it is just 48,000 to get the hatbox ghost.  You don't have to buy any additional tokens.  It seems that they changed things to this new way on the last tower challenge with Gord.  I already had Gord, so I didn't know about before now.  It will take steady playing, but should be doable if you have enough of the characters.  I did buy Gus with gems, so hopefully he will have a decent cocoa drop rate.  None of the other prizes are super appealing, but I want the hatbox ghost.


I had Gord, so I'm confused as to what you mean here.  I already had enough of the Haunted Mansion tokens so they were checked off immediately.  But if we're not buying the remaining two tokens, how are we to collect them?  Thanks!


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> I had Gord, so I'm confused as to what you mean here.  I already had enough of the Haunted Mansion tokens so they were checked off immediately.  But if we're not buying the remaining two tokens, how are we to collect them?  Thanks!


First you buy Hatbox. For 48K.  That's it.

If you succeed in that, you will want to level him up.  THEN you can buy tokens.  Some of us have checkmarks for the HM token because we have enough in inventory to level him up to 2.  After the event, we get tokens the usual way.


----------



## beavismom

hopemax said:


> First you buy Hatbox. For 48K.  That's it.
> 
> If you succeed in that, you will want to level him up.  THEN you can buy tokens.  Some of us have checkmarks for the HM token because we have enough in inventory to level him up to 2.  After the event, we get tokens the usual way.



Yep, this.  You can acquire him for 48,000 event currency and then you can decide if you want to spend event currency for tokens to level him up.  There is also the bonus which is unlocked by finishing a chapter, where you can use the event currency to buy spooky chests.  I believe a chest is 5000 currency.   I'm shooting for the hatbox ghost and if I end up with 5000 leftover, I will try a chest over tokens.


----------



## Joanna71985

supernova said:


> Check the character book and it will show you which characters are at home but should be in your park collecting tokens, including the chocoa.



really?? I did not know that! So that is good to know


----------



## mmmears

This is good news (for a change).  I value my sleep far more than a few pixels, but if we can get him without setting alarms or actually paying money I'm interested.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> This is good news (for a change).  I value my sleep far more than a few pixels, but if we can get him without setting alarms or actually paying money I'm interested.


So odd.  They significantly reduced the number of characters who can help us get cocoa, and then reduced the number of playable characters for the first level.  Can't imagine how few characters we'll need for Level 2 and especially Level 3.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> So odd.  They significantly reduced the number of characters who can help us get cocoa, and then reduced the number of playable characters for the first level.  Can't imagine how few characters we'll need for Level 2 and especially Level 3.



I'm trying not to use my cocoa if possible at the moment. I'm figuring I'll need it all for the next levels.


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> So odd.  They significantly reduced the number of characters who can help us get cocoa, and then reduced the number of playable characters for the first level.  Can't imagine how few characters we'll need for Level 2 and especially Level 3.



Chapter 1 - 18 possible characters
Chapter 2 - 17 possible characters
Chapter 3 - 15 possible characters

Chapter 3 will be a cocoa eater for sure.  Supposedly you get cocoa as rewards for the storyline part, but I don't have the Queen of Hearts, so I will never know.  I only get 1 or 2 from the daily event ads, so I am glad I got Gus since he has the 1 hour task for cocoa.


----------



## Arundal

I was still debating on Gus. So he is helping with Cocoa.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I'm trying not to use my cocoa if possible at the moment. I'm figuring I'll need it all for the next levels.


With all of the characters that used to yield cocoa, I was normally much much higher.  But I'm not blowing 500 gems on one out of 3 ghosts, and $15 is absolutely not happening.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> Chapter 3 will be a cocoa eater for sure.  Supposedly you get cocoa as rewards for the storyline part, but I don't have the Queen of Hearts, so I will never know.  I only get 1 or 2 from the daily event ads, so I am glad I got Gus since he has the 1 hour task for cocoa.


And more often than not, my characters aren't yielding cocoa.  Which is just another ploy by the dummies at Gameloft to try and get players to spend $15 on Gus.  I was stuck at 15 for a bit, which means that my two characters that could drop cocoa were not.


----------



## wnwardii

FYI, Gus is not dropping cocoa every hour.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> FYI, Gus is not dropping cocoa every hour.


Those idiots really went and rigged the game this time, huh?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Those idiots really went and rigged the game this time, huh?



Yep.  I'm less interested in opening it and playing than I was last week.  A slow decline in enjoyment that is picking up speed.  I guess I don't see the point in it anymore.


----------



## Arundal

So looks like we got Gift of 20 Gems and 2000 event points, so what was the problem. Lol!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> So looks like we got Gift of 20 Gems and 2000 event points, so what was the problem. Lol!


They dropped the ball somewhere along the way.  Perhaps it just wasn't as obvious?  Unless people are b!tching on their Facebook page or something and this is to appease everyone?  I don't follow these dolts on social media.


----------



## Onceler

From Gameloft:

Hello, Kingdomers! We thank you for being patient while we gathered answers for you regarding the current Tower Challenge. To reiterate, you do not have to purchase tokens in order to take Hatbox Ghost home - all you need are Maleficent Coins. If you would like additional Haunted Mansion tokens to level up other Haunted Mansion goodies you own, you may purchase them for Maleficent coins as well.  As a token of our appreciation for your patience, understanding and thoughtful feedback over the course of this update, we are gifting all of our players 20 gems & 2,000 Maleficent Coins. Thank you, and enjoy.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> They dropped the ball somewhere along the way.  Perhaps it just wasn't as obvious?  Unless people are b!tching on their Facebook page or something and this is to appease everyone?  I don't follow these dolts on social media.



Oh, there are lots of unhappy people on Facebook. Apparently everyone was pretty unhappy to find out that some countries could just buy the ghosts for a pretty minimal amount of gems for characters. And then this was the game's response. It didn't go over well: 

"Greetings, Kingdomers.

We would like to address the feedback you have delivered regarding this update’s Spooky Chests. Thank you for making your voices heard - they matter to us!

Regarding the Spooky Chests specifically, we originally introduced Legendary Chests as a way to bring back content that was previously hosted in time limited events. This was done to give Kingdomers a second chance to obtain special content they may have missed out on obtaining. Having said that, we recognize that the Spooky Chest contains items not made available in previous events, and we will re-evaluate the kind of content we place inside of Chests as a result of your feedback on the matter.

Additionally, while our Japanese friends can indeed purchase certain characters with gems outright, we would like to reassure you that we have put measures in place to ensure the maximum amount of fairness possible given legal restrictions. In Japan, there are rules that restrict game developers from using some specific ‘gacha’ mechanics which apply to certain Chests available in Disney Magic Kingdoms. Therefore, in order to ensure that our Japanese fans get to enjoy Disney Magic Kingdoms with the rest of us, we had to modify the way we made certain content available to the region.

We want you to know that our ultimate goal is to ensure that the Disney Magic Kingdoms experiences across ALL regions remain as similar as possible at all times. While it may not be possible to roll out the exact same experience globally, we do our absolute best and will continue to explore ways to make this happen.

Once again, we thank you sincerely for letting us know how you’re feeling about Disney Magic Kingdoms! We hope this explanation finds you well, and we encourage you to keep offering us feedback so that we may continue to tailor the game experience to best suit all of our wonderful fans."


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Oh, there are lots of unhappy people on Facebook. Apparently everyone was pretty unhappy to find out that some countries could just buy the ghosts for a pretty minimal amount of gems for characters. And then this was the game's response. It didn't go over well:
> 
> "Greetings, Kingdomers.
> 
> We would like to address the feedback you have delivered regarding this update’s Spooky Chests. Thank you for making your voices heard - they matter to us!
> 
> Regarding the Spooky Chests specifically, we originally introduced Legendary Chests as a way to bring back content that was previously hosted in time limited events. This was done to give Kingdomers a second chance to obtain special content they may have missed out on obtaining. Having said that, we recognize that the Spooky Chest contains items not made available in previous events, and we will re-evaluate the kind of content we place inside of Chests as a result of your feedback on the matter.
> 
> Additionally, while our Japanese friends can indeed purchase certain characters with gems outright, we would like to reassure you that we have put measures in place to ensure the maximum amount of fairness possible given legal restrictions. In Japan, there are rules that restrict game developers from using some specific ‘gacha’ mechanics which apply to certain Chests available in Disney Magic Kingdoms. Therefore, in order to ensure that our Japanese fans get to enjoy Disney Magic Kingdoms with the rest of us, we had to modify the way we made certain content available to the region.
> 
> We want you to know that our ultimate goal is to ensure that the Disney Magic Kingdoms experiences across ALL regions remain as similar as possible at all times. While it may not be possible to roll out the exact same experience globally, we do our absolute best and will continue to explore ways to make this happen.
> 
> Once again, we thank you sincerely for letting us know how you’re feeling about Disney Magic Kingdoms! We hope this explanation finds you well, and we encourage you to keep offering us feedback so that we may continue to tailor the game experience to best suit all of our wonderful fans."


Thanks for sharing.  One thing I make a point of with my social media is NOT following companies.  That said, the whole "gacha" thing is basically "gotcha", regardless of the spelling they choose to use.  It's outright gambling, although they were quite careful about not using that word in their response.  Still super sh|tty that they choose to pull this garbage.  I hope they eventually get what's coming to them.


----------



## mmmears

Can someone please explain why it is better to save all my cocoa for the later rounds rather than use some of it now?  I know I should know this, but I really can't remember. 



supernova said:


> They dropped the ball somewhere along the way.  Perhaps it just wasn't as obvious?  Unless people are b!tching on their Facebook page or something and this is to appease everyone?  I don't follow these dolts on social media.



THIS.  I saw that there were LOTS of angry comments on their FB page.  I didn't bother to read more than a couple, but the complaints in those had to do with the price of Gus and having to gamble to get the other ghosts.


----------



## Peachkins

mmmears said:


> Can someone please explain why it is better to save all my cocoa for the later rounds rather than use some of it now?  I know I should know this, but I really can't remember.



From what I remember of past events, there always seems to be the most characters to use in the first round.  Later rounds usually have less, so you'll have to use the cocoa more often.


----------



## mmmears

Peachkins said:


> From what I remember of past events, there always seems to be the most characters to use in the first round.  Later rounds usually have less, so you'll have to use the cocoa more often.



Yes, that's true.  But what's the difference if I use the tower more now vs. later as long as I get my 48k event currency?  I know I'm missing something here, but I can't remember what.  I've never taken the tower challenges very seriously so I must be overlooking something.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yes, that's true.  But what's the difference if I use the tower more now vs. later as long as I get my 48k event currency?  I know I'm missing something here, but I can't remember what.  I've never taken the tower challenges very seriously so I must be overlooking something.


I believe the primary reason was only if you intended to work towards the milestone prize.  With far fewer characters available by the third level, it would be harder to attain.  At keastvthry finally removed the Maleficent hat stand from the first tier.


----------



## Wdw1015

Does anyone know if I can access the spooky chest for 5000 tokens after this first chapter is over? I would like to wait and see if the 48,000 is attainable before I spend on the chest. Once I realize it isn’t, I’d like to go back and take my chance on buying the chest over the 1 or 2 gems I’ll get for it at the end.


----------



## supernova

I'm at 16k with one day left.  48,000 seems pretty attainable.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'm at 16k with one day left.  48,000 seems pretty attainable.


I am just shy of 17,000 and I also don’t believe I can get to 48,000. I have all the characters so far and seeing them out except at night. I think they have produced another impossible event.


----------



## Peachkins

Arundal said:


> I am just shy of 17,000 and I also don’t believe I can get to 48,000. I have all the characters so far and seeing them out except at night. I think they have produced another impossible event.



Keep in mind though that there is the potential for 6000 more if you hit the milestones for the next stages. I think it's going to be close for me, but I do think it's possible.


----------



## supernova

Boy, this thread sure has died down.  I guess we're all pretty bored and fed up with things right now.


----------



## Peachkins

Ugh, I have gotten so far behind on the tower challenge. I just can't be going back to this game every two hours every day. On the plus side, it doesn't cost much in the way of gems to speed things along, so if I'm a little short on tokens near the end that is an option. On the other hand, I think I'm going to be a lot short. I did get Oogie Boogie from the calendar reward today, so that's fun!


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> Ugh, I have gotten so far behind on the tower challenge. I just can't be going back to this game every two hours every day. On the plus side, it doesn't cost much in the way of gems to speed things along, so if I'm a little short on tokens near the end that is an option. On the other hand, I think I'm going to be a lot short. I did get Oogie Boogie from the calendar reward today, so that's fun!


Congratulations.  I got a bench.  Didn't need anything else, though.  Still... a damn bench??


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Congratulations.  I got a bench.  Didn't need anything else, though.  Still... a damn bench??


I also received a bench!


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am just about at 24K malificent tokens.  I don't think I am going to make the 48K.


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> I am just about at 24K malificent tokens.  I don't think I am going to make the 48K.



That's about where I'm at too. I'm also going to be going out of town the day before the event ends, so my options for catching up are dwindling. I'm just not going to have the time.


----------



## mmmears

I agree that it's too much work to try for this thing right now.

Also, I lucked out and got some stupid pumpkin bench today.  Yippee


----------



## m8480

Can anyone buy the hatbox token. Mine is still locked. All quests are done. I have also reached all milestones. Any ideas if yours are unlocked. Thanks


----------



## Onceler

m8480 said:


> Can anyone buy the hatbox token. Mine is still locked. All quests are done. I have also reached all milestones. Any ideas if yours are unlocked. Thanks



The hatbox tokens remain locked until you get the Hatbox Ghost (except for the common token in chapter 1). 

This tower challenge is different than past ones where you needed to buy all of the chapter 1 tokens, then the chapter 2 tokens, then the chapter 3 tokens, then the character. Instead, all you need to do is purchase the Hatbox Ghost for 48,000 maleficent coins. After that the tokens unlock so you could purchase some to level him up.


----------



## m8480

Onceler said:


> The hatbox tokens remain locked until you get the Hatbox Ghost (except for the common token in chapter 1).
> 
> This tower challenge is different than past ones where you needed to buy all of the chapter 1 tokens, then the chapter 2 tokens, then the chapter 3 tokens, then the character. Instead, all you need to do is purchase the Hatbox Ghost for 48,000 maleficent coins. After that the tokens unlock so you could purchase some to level him up.


Thanks for the info


----------



## supernova

I'm currently at 32k, which is pretty much where I need to be.  I figure three rounds towards 48k, that's 16k per round.  Even though I'm behind where I could be since I'm not using any cocoa in the first and second round, I will be able to run more characters by the third round.  Not sweating this one.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'm currently at 32k, which is pretty much where I need to be.  I figure three rounds towards 48k, that's 16k per round.  Even though I'm behind where I could be since I'm not using any cocoa in the first and second round, I will be able to run more characters by the third round.  Not sweating this one.


I am about at that same point. I think I can get to 48,000 by the end of round three. So I am fine.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I am about at that same point. I think I can get to 48,000 by the end of round three. So I am fine.


Yep, I think we're fine.  Plus, I'm sitting on 85 unused cocoas from these first two rounds.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Dear Interns,

How tower challenges should be designed:  Have 3 characters obtainable at a reasonably attainable levels for newbie or medium time players that did not have a shot at them originally.  Newbie & Medium players are satisfied and continue playing.  Have the "grand prize" reasonably attainable for long time players.  Long time players are satisfied and continue playing.

What not to do:  Make it so that we have to set our alarms all night long for a remote chance at grand prize.  Long time players are frustrated and consider leaving game because they have just wasted 3 weeks of their lives for a pumpkin bench.

Sincerely,

Anya.Sparrow


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Dear Interns,
> 
> How tower challenges should be designed:  Have 3 characters obtainable at a reasonably attainable levels for newbie or medium time players that did not have a shot at them originally.  Newbie & Medium players are satisfied and continue playing.  Have the "grand prize" reasonably attainable for long time players.  Long time players are satisfied and continue playing.
> 
> What not to do:  Make it so that we have to set our alarms all night long for a remote chance at grand prize.  Long time players are frustrated and consider leaving game because they have just wasted 3 weeks of their lives for a pumpkin bench.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Anya.Sparrow


Brilliantly worded.  However, you forgot to mention how these idiots scaled back the happiness reduction speed.  I went to bed at 10pm at 100%.  Six am the next morning, I was at exactly 0%.  W.TF, interns.  Seriously.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Brilliantly worded.  However, you forgot to mention how these idiots scaled back the happiness reduction speed.  I went to bed at 10pm at 100%.  Six am the next morning, I was at exactly 0%.  W.TF, interns.  Seriously.


Aww, geesh.  Sorry.  I have been employing happiness by selling all of my useless crap that I have not paid that much attention.

Dear Interns,

You need to improve the happiness reduction ratio.  This is ridiculous.  If we play regularly, it should not be an issue.  We should not have to sell items (albeit they are useless, see above post) to obtain happiness. 

Where in the world is the social and tradeable factor for this game?  You should shudder under your VMK predessesors.  The hosts were actually fabulous, and you only employed a handful of them so as far as I can tell you are really greedy.

Sincerely,

Anya.Sparrow


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Aww, geesh.  Sorry.  I have been employing happiness by selling all of my useless crap that I have not paid that much attention.
> 
> Dear Interns,
> 
> You need to improve the happiness reduction ratio.  This is ridiculous.  If we play regularly, it should not be an issue.  We should not have to sell items (albeit they are useless, see above post) to obtain happiness.
> 
> Where in the world is the social and tradeable factor for this game?  You should shudder under your VMK predessesors.  The hosts were actually fabulous, and you only employed a handful of them so as far as I can tell you are really greedy.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Anya.Sparrow


A+


----------



## Peachkins

Well, I think I'm done. The special character for the third stage is one I didn't buy previously.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Peachkins said:


> Well, I think I'm done. The special character for the third stage is one I didn't buy previously.


So you don't have it?  Don't understand.


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> So you don't have it?  Don't understand.



The featured character for stage 3 of the tower challenge is Dante from Coco. No, I don't have him. He was a premium character during that event and I didn't get him. I can't run a full team now because of it, so there's no way I'm going to earn enough tokens for the ghost.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> The featured character for stage 3 of the tower challenge is Dante from Coco. No, I don't have him. He was a premium character during that event and I didn't get him. I can't run a full team now because of it, so there's no way I'm going to earn enough tokens for the ghost.


It's stupid, but I make every attempt to get all characters as they are available.  To me, there's no reason to hoard fake gems that are supposed to be used in a game.  Whenever an instance like this arises, I feel vindicated in my "gotta catch 'em all" method of game play.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> It's stupid, but I make every attempt to get all characters as they are available.  To me, there's no reason to hoard fake gems that are supposed to be used in a game.  Whenever an instance like this arises, I feel vindicated in my "gotta catch 'em all" method of game play.



I try to do the same, but there are a few I don't have.  Just didn't have enough gems to purchase them.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I try to do the same, but there are a few I don't have.  Just didn't have enough gems to purchase them.


I get it.  I call it being a "completist".  Not proud of it.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I get it.  I call it being a "completist".  Not proud of it.



I get it, too.  I'm that way with certain things, just not online games.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I get it.  I call it being a "completist".  Not proud of it.


Same.  But only for characters.  If it's not something I can realistically earn, then I'm not concerned about it.  Those times when they offered something to only the top player on a board?  Yeah, not worried about it.


----------



## Onceler

Once you have the Hatbox Ghost, you can purchase his tokens using event currency. His hatbox token costs 300 maleficent coins while his ears token costs 400 maleficent coins.

Other characters also begin collecting his tokens once he is activated.


----------



## beavismom

I'm on track to get the Hatbox Ghost.  Not sure if I will make the extra 5000 event currency to get a spooky chest, but that is my goal.  I won't gamble on one with money or gems, but tower challenge currency is largely worthless so that's ok.  

Next event is Mandalorian again.  Lots of people up in arms about it, but I bet they made a ton of money last time.  I don't think this one will be quite the cash cow since we already have The Child.  Maybe Boba Fett would cause people to lay out cash.


----------



## DisTXMom

Sitting on 28k of currency- so not on track to get the ghost. I sent people out on quests around 8 times a day, which is a lot more app check-ins than I normally do. Are people that are getting the ghost in the app 12+ times a day? Bummer if that’s what it takes… I’ll use my coins to get chests and hopefully get another ghost.  This is 2 crummy event outcomes in a row- seems like it’s getting harder and harder- I can’t imagine how poorly new players are doing.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> I'm on track to get the Hatbox Ghost.  Not sure if I will make the extra 5000 event currency to get a spooky chest, but that is my goal.  I won't gamble on one with money or gems, but tower challenge currency is largely worthless so that's ok.
> 
> Next event is Mandalorian again.  Lots of people up in arms about it, but I bet they made a ton of money last time.  I don't think this one will be quite the cash cow since we already have The Child.  Maybe Boba Fett would cause people to lay out cash.


I watched most of the episodes once they stopped being stand-alone and they more so started following a story (the first half of season one was just garbage).  But I don't know who else was bug enough to add to this character set.  Put Boba Fett into the Star Wars characters and keep expanding that set.  Unless I'm just nuts.


----------



## Onceler

DisTXMom said:


> Sitting on 28k of currency- so not on track to get the ghost. I sent people out on quests around 8 times a day, which is a lot more app check-ins than I normally do. Are people that are getting the ghost in the app 12+ times a day? Bummer if that’s what it takes… I’ll use my coins to get chests and hopefully get another ghost.  This is 2 crummy event outcomes in a row- seems like it’s getting harder and harder- I can’t imagine how poorly new players are doing.



I got the Hatbox Ghost today. I've been able to check into the game pretty regularly since the latest tower challenge began -- about every 2 to 4 hours during the day. I never played overnight. I also did not use any gems to speed things up.

I estimate that I sent tower teams out perhaps 6 or 7 times each day. But every team that I sent out was a full team with every character at level 10. That, combined with coins from the cursed attractions, milestones, leaderboards, the 5 daily ads and the 2,000 that we were gifted was enough to get me to the 48,000.


----------



## DisTXMom

Onceler said:


> I got the Hatbox Ghost today. I've been able to check into the game pretty regularly since the latest tower challenge began -- about every 2 to 4 hours during the day. I never played overnight. I also did not use any gems to speed things up.
> 
> I estimate that I sent tower teams out perhaps 6 or 7 times each day. But every team that I sent out was a full team with every character at level 10. That, combined with coins from the cursed attractions, milestones, leaderboards, the 5 daily ads and the 2,000 that we were gifted was enough to get me to the 48,000.


Super helpful- thanks for sharing this!


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> I watched most of the episodes once they stopped being stand-alone and they more so started following a story (the first half of season one was just garbage).  But I don't know who else was bug enough to add to this character set.  Put Boba Fett into the Star Wars characters and keep expanding that set.  Unless I'm just nuts.



I agree.  I actually like the show, so the inclusion isn't terrible for me, but I do think they lack major enough characters to make another grouping.  The timing is also odd since season 2 was over long ago.  Again, all about the $$$ is my guess.  




Onceler said:


> I got the Hatbox Ghost today. I've been able to check into the game pretty regularly since the latest tower challenge began -- about every 2 to 4 hours during the day. I never played overnight. I also did not use any gems to speed things up.
> 
> I estimate that I sent tower teams out perhaps 6 or 7 times each day. But every team that I sent out was a full team with every character at level 10. That, combined with coins from the cursed attractions, milestones, leaderboards, the 5 daily ads and the 2,000 that we were gifted was enough to get me to the 48,000.



This is pretty much the same for me.  I am missing a couple of characters from each chapter, but I had enough cocoa to run full teams the whole time and made 6-7 runs most days.  I didn't play as much on Halloween since I was busy with real life, so I am still short about 1500 currency as of right now.  I have probably missed a couple of runs the last day or two as well and I don't lose sleep for this game (or any others).  I may not end up with enough currency to get a spooky chest, but I will live with that.


----------



## leiaorgana

This is all guesswork by me but I would imagine Boba Fett and Fennec Shand are coming in the update to tie in with The Book Of Boba Fett next month and then possible other characters from S2 could be Moff Gideon, Ahsoka Tano and Bo-Katan Kryze. Maybe Mayfield too and least likely Frog Lady since they were fan favourites as well. That’s all speculation on my part though.


----------



## supernova

leiaorgana said:


> This is all guesswork by me but I would imagine Boba Fett and Fennec Shand are coming in the update to tie in with The Book Of Boba Fett next month and then possible other characters from S2 could be Moff Gideon, Ahsoka Tano and Bo-Katan Kryze. Maybe Mayfield too and least likely Frog Lady since they were fan favourites as well. That’s all speculation on my part though.


And I guess that's part of my problem.  I don't know what a Fennec Shand, Mayfield, or Bokatan Kryze are.  And that Frog Lady was only in one episode, so I wonder if they'd bother putting her in.  Plus that whole episode was fairly pointless in relation to the main story.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> And I guess that's part of my problem.  I don't know what a Fennec Shand, Mayfield, or Bokatan Kryze are.  And that Frog Lady was only in one episode, so I wonder if they'd bother putting her in.  Plus that whole episode was fairly pointless in relation to the main story.


I really like Mandalorian , the original, have not decided if I care about the new Bubba Fett one and not sure how original one will do without Baby Yoda should they extend that version.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I really like Mandalorian , the original, have not decided if I care about the new Bubba Fett one and not sure how original one will do without Baby Yoda should they extend that version.


Truthfully, I don't see how Book of Fett is going to be much different from The Mandalorian.  Same basic premise and same suit, but with slightly different paint.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> And I guess that's part of my problem.  I don't know what a Fennec Shand, Mayfield, or Bokatan Kryze are.  And that Frog Lady was only in one episode, so I wonder if they'd bother putting her in.  Plus that whole episode was fairly pointless in relation to the main story.



It's clear they are digging at the bottom of the barrel with this one, while stupidly ignoring plenty of good movies they haven't put into the game.  Of all of those mentioned, I only know who the Frog Lady is, and there is a SW fan in the house so I've seen all the episodes.  It's just sad.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> It's clear they are digging at the bottom of the barrel with this one, while stupidly ignoring plenty of good movies they haven't put into the game.  Of all of those mentioned, I only know who the Frog Lady is, and there is a SW fan in the house so I've seen all the episodes.  It's just sad.


There was no payoff to that frog storyline.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> There was no payoff to that frog storyline.



At least I remember it, so better than the other characters, but definitely didn't lead anywhere.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

Forgive me if it has been mentioned, but I’m still a little POed about the Halloween chest. Every year they give us a chest which contains one random villain. Day One player here, and there are still a ton of villains I don’t have. But instead, they give us a NBC one. Umm… …ok… …I still don’t have any of the trick or treaters. I don’t even have the parade float. But none of those things were even listed as possible items. No wonder everyone got a lame pumpkin bench!

And don’t get me started on the 50th in-game celebration. I feel like Bob Chapek himself has his hand on this game as well! It’s all about the money. Well? Are people buying it?


----------



## supernova

I must say that I was impressed by how useful all of the Halloween costumes were during the month of October and with this tower challenge.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> I must say that I was impressed by how useful all of the Halloween costumes were during the month of October and with this tower challenge.



I honestly didn’t even notice, as they’ve been all dressed in their costumes since last year. I never bothered to change them back. Shows you how pointless costumes in general all. Only compulsive completer thing I go for is characters.


----------



## Arundal

Now that I have the Hat Box Ghost what is going to happen next. Will I be able to even collect tokens for him. I have none of the other ghosts that might help. Might turn in to a ghost as useless as the costumes.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Shocker, I didn't make it to 48K.  I ended up buying 3 spooky chests and getting hatstands.  This event was another fail.


----------



## 2010_Bride

anya.sparrow said:


> Shocker, I didn't make it to 48K.  I ended up buying 3 spooky chests and getting hatstands.  This event was another fail.


I did the same thing with the exact same results.


----------



## mmmears

I got to 48k and didn't bother trying for more to get a chest.  It was a busy weekend and I really didn't have time to play.  I'm sorry that some weren't able to get ghost.  This game is just disappointing.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I got to 48k and didn't bother trying for more to get a chest.  It was a busy weekend and I really didn't have time to play.  I'm sorry that some weren't able to get ghost.  This game is just disappointing.


I appreciate that you are thinking of us.


----------



## supernova

I was able to get the Hatbox Ghost and then just over 6k in extra currency.  Took a gamble on the chest with 5k and got Ezra.  If I had just used up my extra cocoa along the way rather than stockpiling them (didn't need them this time around for the very first time), I probably could have gotten enough currency for a second try.


----------



## Wdw1015

I was able to get the Hatbox Ghost….but now I have no one able to get his ears since I don’t have Jack Sparrow. The only way I can get them is to get the Haunted Mansion to enchantment level 4 and it’s currently at zero. Buying from Merlin is an option but really, what’s the point.


----------



## Arundal

IOS update available in App Store.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I was able to get the Hatbox Ghost and then just over 6k in extra currency.  Took a gamble on the chest with 5k and got Ezra.  If I had just used up my extra cocoa along the way rather than stockpiling them (didn't need them this time around for the very first time), I probably could have gotten enough currency for a second try.


Do you sleep?


----------



## hopemax

Well for me in my Windows game, I got to 48K Saturday evening.  Hit the buy, started the Welcome and then the game crashed.  When I reloaded, I was minus 48K but no Hatbox Ghost.  Email to Customer Care.  Surprisingly, I got an email back only about an hour after the event ended on Sunday that they had recovered Hatbox, and he was in my game.  But this is the 2nd time this has happened to me on Windows.  The lingering problem is that I missed out on the opportunity to level him to 2, because I would have had enough coins to buy the 2 Ear Hats if the game only recognized I had him.   Then I had the Hatbox but no way to get Ear Hats because I don't have Jack Sparrow or any HM relics.  I see in the IOS update you can buy his ears with elixir, so I guess I know what I'm doing once the Windows update drops.  

IOS game went fine, leveled Hatbox to 3.  Didn't have enough coins to buy any Spooky chests.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Do you sleep?


That's the one thing I won't allow this game to do is monopolize my evenings/nights.  I have lots of time at work, with my own office so I don't have to worry about people passing by all the time wondering why my phone is horizontal instead of vertical.


----------



## leiaorgana

New splash screen for the new update features Ahsoka, Boba Fett and Fennec as predicted. Wonder if there’s a mystery 4th character as well or if that’s it for this update?


----------



## Arundal

leiaorgana said:


> New splash screen for the new update features Ahsoka, Boba Fett and Fennec as predicted. Wonder if there’s a mystery 4th character as well or if that’s it for this update?


Believe those three are the only new Star Wars characters for this event based on the character pages.


----------



## mmmears

I just can't get interested in this event.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I just can't get interested in this event.


Terribly weak character set.  On the contrary there hand, it's great that they are so timely with celebrating the second season of The Mandalorian.  Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## beavismom

I'll be playing the event because "why not".  I won't be buying Ashoka at 500 gems, or in a lame bundle with potions.  I guess it will give me something to need from the multitude of free SW chests we seem to get.  I'm not a huge fan of the cascading events, and people are already spending stupid amounts of gems on my boards so it will be milestone prizes for me.


----------



## supernova

This event just started and I'm already fed up.  Losing interest in the game and patience with Gameloft.


----------



## Peachkins

I'm going back and forth on Ahsoka. I have the gems, but that would wipe me out. I prefer to save them for limited time event characters unless I have a surplus. I'm only considering it because I have all the other SW characters, and I did like Clone Wars. We'll see.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> I'm going back and forth on Ahsoka. I have the gems, but that would wipe me out. I prefer to save them for limited time event characters unless I have a surplus. I'm only considering it because I have all the other SW characters, and I did like Clone Wars. We'll see.


I am having the same struggle. It would leave me with over 200 gems, and I liked the Clone Wars and second season of Mandalorian, so so far I have not spent 500 gems on Ashoka. And $9.99 is a crazy price. I also have all the other SW characters. So have not decided what to do yet,


----------



## JenluvsDisney

I play on Windows and the update still hasn't been made available there


----------



## supernova

JenluvsDisney said:


> I play on Windows and the update still hasn't been made available there


So do I, and the update has been available all week.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

You're lucky! I know the event was originally supposed to start on Thursday but was pushed back until today because of issues with the windows platform. I've been checking for the update regularly for the last few days and it hasn't yet appeared for me. I've been following along on gameloft's social media platforms and they issued a big apology to windows users today, reassuring us that if/when they finally drop the update in the microsoft store they'll give us some sort of compensation to make up for the late start. But I'd definitely prefer to be like you and have already downloaded the update!!


supernova said:


> So do I, and the update has been available all week.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Here's the message I read from gameloft's ******* this morning in case anyone finds themselves in the same (unfortunate) position as me:

Hello again, Kingdomers!  First, we’d like to remind everyone that we have delayed Update 54’s main event by 1 (one) day. It now begins today (Friday, November 12th at 16:00 UTC). Due to circumstances outside of our control, Windows players have not received the update at this time. We are working as hard as we can alongside Microsoft to remedy this, and we are very sorry for the inconvenience. As a gesture of our profound appreciation for your patience, we will be rolling out compensation to those affected after the update becomes available on Windows. Stay tuned for more information, and do continue to keep us posted about your experiences. Your reports help us do our best work behind the scenes.


----------



## anya.sparrow

JenluvsDisney said:


> Here's the message I read from gameloft's ******* this morning in case anyone finds themselves in the same (unfortunate) position as me:
> 
> Hello again, Kingdomers!  First, we’d like to remind everyone that we have delayed Update 54’s main event by 1 (one) day. It now begins today (Friday, November 12th at 16:00 UTC). Due to circumstances outside of our control, Windows players have not received the update at this time. We are working as hard as we can alongside Microsoft to remedy this, and we are very sorry for the inconvenience. As a gesture of our profound appreciation for your patience, we will be rolling out compensation to those affected after the update becomes available on Windows. Stay tuned for more information, and do continue to keep us posted about your experiences. Your reports help us do our best work behind the scenes.


Thank you for posting this.  I have been wondering what the heck is going on with the windows update.


----------



## mmmears

Yawn. 



supernova said:


> This event just started and I'm already fed up.  Losing interest in the game and patience with Gameloft.




I'm not paying or using up 500 gems for some lame character.  I'm really not feeling this event at all.  I will play along, slowly, and maybe get one character, but I feel like I'm on my way out.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I was pleasantly surprised to receive Kylo Ren as my milestone prize with the Star Wars chest.  His character should actually be helpful, and of course I long to be a character completest.  Oh, this was in iOS.


----------



## Peachkins

Looking at what is needed for Boba Fett, I'm just not seeing it happening. Not for me at least. I just don't have the time or the patience to be checking in as often as this will require.


----------



## mara512

Seriously Gameloft you couldn’t pick a different character to collect the spiders/reptavians.    You had to pick C-3PO  for both.


----------



## supernova

JenluvsDisney said:


> Here's the message I read from gameloft's ******* this morning in case anyone finds themselves in the same (unfortunate) position as me:
> 
> Hello again, Kingdomers!  First, we’d like to remind everyone that we have delayed Update 54’s main event by 1 (one) day. It now begins today (Friday, November 12th at 16:00 UTC). Due to circumstances outside of our control, Windows players have not received the update at this time. We are working as hard as we can alongside Microsoft to remedy this, and we are very sorry for the inconvenience. As a gesture of our profound appreciation for your patience, we will be rolling out compensation to those affected after the update becomes available on Windows. Stay tuned for more information, and do continue to keep us posted about your experiences. Your reports help us do our best work behind the scenes.


Outside of their control.  Right.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mara512 said:


> Seriously Gameloft you couldn’t pick a different character to collect the spiders/reptavians.    You had to pick C-3PO  for both.


No kidding!!!!  Ridiculous.  And if I hadn't won Kylo Ren from the chest, I wouldn't even be doing anything with this event. Not that I expect to get Boba Fett (the only character I actually recognize).


----------



## mmmears

I really hate this type of quest (get this, get that, then send someone out to get something else) so I may not get any of the characters.  Gameloft is making it too easy to quit. I spend the day seeing extended family and had no desire to play at all while there, and I still don't now that I'm home.


----------



## Peachkins

mmmears said:


> I really hate this type of quest (get this, get that, then send someone out to get something else) so I may not get any of the characters.  Gameloft is making it too easy to quit. I spend the day seeing extended family and had no desire to play at all while there, and I still don't now that I'm home.



The game is definitely becoming an afterthought for me. I used to log in at least every four hours (other than while sleeping), sometimes more if I had the time. And it used to be that I could actually finish events with that commitment, so it encouraged me to still try. I'm finding more and more that I'm forgetting to play, and it's not bothering me.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Unbelievably, still no Windows update.  What in the world are they going to do to make it up to Windows players?  Probably a bench and a hat stand.  So ridiculous.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Unbelievably, still no Windows update.  What in the world are they going to do to make it up to Windows players?  Probably a bench and a hat stand.  So ridiculous.


Anyone know if it is just people with Windows 10 or all Windows machines. Are some Windows computers working. Ex-IT trouble shooter lol! Especially seeing they are telling people it is beyond GameLofts control!


----------



## mmmears

Well I got the one character I could get (the one you get for clicking on the blurgs) so I guess I'm kind of done with this one.  

Really stupid move, Gameloft.


----------



## adamreisinger

mmmears said:


> Well I got the one character I could get (the one you get for clicking on the blurgs) so I guess I'm kind of done with this one.
> 
> Really stupid move, Gameloft.



After playing this event for a few days, I’m realizing that Boba Fett is only achievable for anyone who can answer yes to all three of these questions:

1. Do you have all the previous Star Wars characters who collect tokens for this event?
2. Are you willing/able to spend gems or money for Ahsoka?
3. Are you willing/able to check in on the game every two hours (during the day at least) for the length of the event?

If you’re a “no” on any one of those, Boba is most likely out of reach. It’s kinda nice that Fennec is basically a free character, but that’s not enough of a balance for the difficulty in getting Boba (and I say that as someone who’ll almost certainly get him, because I’m fortunate enough to have a work-from-home job that affords me the ability to frequently check in on the game even when I’m working).

This game desperately needs an addition to the main storyline, to give players something to do that doesn’t require checking in 10-12 times per day just to succeed like these past few events have.


----------



## Renarr

I think it's closer to two out of three of those (I'm on track, despite not being able to use Hux and Poe) from what I'm seeing on my end, but the point that it's a ridiculously high ask is still completely valid.


----------



## 2010_Bride

anya.sparrow said:


> Unbelievably, still no Windows update.  What in the world are they going to do to make it up to Windows players?  Probably a bench and a hat stand.  So ridiculous.


I think you have a typo…Probably a bench OR a hat stand. Definitely not both


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> This game desperately needs an addition to the main storyline, to give players something to do that doesn’t require checking in 10-12 times per day just to succeed like these past few events have.


I thought it was ridiculous that they've offered back-to-back-to-back-to-back events rather than expand the main storyline.  The way I see it, they make more money on these limited-time content.  If you think about it, it would be just as easy to add main storyline content and then only use characters that are also a part of the main storyline, which would help non-early players who are at least caught up.  Instead, they choose to fund the game by preying on late-comers and frustrating the hell out of day-one players.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Arundal said:


> Anyone know if it is just people with Windows 10 or all Windows machines. Are some Windows computers working. Ex-IT trouble shooter lol! Especially seeing they are telling people it is beyond GameLofts control!


I've been following the saga on Gameloft's social media channels. It sounds like Microsoft can take a really long time to approve an update and Gameloft just didn't get them this update in enough time for it to go live last week - at least that's the speculation from those who seem to be more "in the know" than I . So we're now just waiting on Microsoft to give their approval.  There's also speculation that there may not have been any work done on this issue over the weekend due to key employees not working on Saturdays & Sundays, which is further delaying things.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Here's the latest Windows update from the Gameloft/DMK forums:

"Hi everyone! Just to revisit the Windows update (or lack thereof), we are still waiting to hear back from our development team and Microsoft with any news. We understand that those who still do not have the update are patiently waiting, and we understand that the wait is incredibly frustrating. We are doing everything on our end that we can, but unfortunately at this time there isn't anything we're able to do but wait, as we are still waiting on Microsoft to push the update through on their end. To clarify, the delay isn't caused by any bugs or issues that could have been worked out on our end. The update itself is and will be functional when it is made available, but as much as we'd like to give someone a shake to make the update go through faster, that's not an option we have available to us. As mentioned previously, compensation will be provided to users who have had to wait for the update, and we will provide more information on that once the update is live. Anything that we are able to do on our end is being done. We're sorry that some of you are not able to experience the event on time, but we will be providing more information once we have it"


----------



## JenluvsDisney

And here's another update from Gameloft about the Windows update:

"Hey Kingdomers! We regret to inform you that the update has not yet arrived for our Windows users, due to ongoing issues within the Microsoft Store. We sincerely apologize for the delay, and thank you once more for your patience and understanding. To provide some insight as to what kind of compensation will be rolled out as a result of the delay, Windows users who could not access the event as a result of the delayed update will receive milestone rewards equivalent to the amount of time missed, including non-premium characters. More details will be given once we have more information on the update. Please keep an eye on Facebook & Twitter for further news, and again we thank you SO much for your continued patience"


----------



## anya.sparrow

JenluvsDisney said:


> And here's another update from Gameloft about the Windows update:
> 
> "Hey Kingdomers! We regret to inform you that the update has not yet arrived for our Windows users, due to ongoing issues within the Microsoft Store. We sincerely apologize for the delay, and thank you once more for your patience and understanding. To provide some insight as to what kind of compensation will be rolled out as a result of the delay, Windows users who could not access the event as a result of the delayed update will receive milestone rewards equivalent to the amount of time missed, including non-premium characters. More details will be given once we have more information on the update. Please keep an eye on Facebook & Twitter for further news, and again we thank you SO much for your continued patience"


That makes it sound like Windows users will be awarded that character that is won by clicking on the dinosaur things.  I will be shocked if they go so far as to give the character, but it would be the right thing to do.


----------



## beavismom

I have checked my phone exactly 10 times since the event went live, and I only know that because I finally got Fennec Shand.  That is a record low for me.  I like Mandalorian, but Boba Fett seemed out of reach from the start so there was little incentive to play.  I hope they come up with something more exciting going into the holidays, but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Windows update is finally available!! I haven't yet received any of the promised compensation gifts but at least I can start playing


----------



## anya.sparrow

So apparently the make-up gift for the Windows update glitch was 20 gems and a SW chest for everyone?  I think that the Windows users should have been fast forwarded and received Fennec Shand.  But Gameloft is apparently as greedy as we thought they were.


----------



## McCoy

This is what they posted on Facebook; affected Windows users are getting quite a bit more than that:

Compensation for Windows players affected by the delay will begin rolling out today (Tuesday, November 16th) at 12:00 PM EST. All affected players on Windows will receive the following:
Concession Chest x3
Fennec Shand x1
Star Wars Legendary Chest x1
Attraction Enchantment Chest x1
Boba Fett x1

As an additional thank you, we will also begin sending players on all platforms 20 gems and 1 Star Wars Legendary Chest!


----------



## Onceler

anya.sparrow said:


> So apparently the make-up gift for the Windows update glitch was 20 gems and a SW chest for everyone?  I think that the Windows users should have been fast forwarded and received Fennec Shand.  But Gameloft is apparently as greedy as we thought they were.



Windows players received:
3 concession chests
1 Star Wars Legendary Chest
1 Attraction Enchantment Chest
Fennec Shand
Boba Fett


----------



## mmmears

Really wish my game was affected.  I'm not getting Fett.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Really wish my game was affected.  I'm not getting Fett.


This makes me sad.  Please accept this small gift.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Shocked and surprised.


----------



## adamreisinger

I got Boba today and now I'm punting on trying to get leaderboard rewards for this event so I can focus on getting tokens for the three new characters. The leaderboard rewards aren't good enough to dedicate my next two days to them.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> This makes me sad.  Please accept this small gift.  Merry Christmas.
> View attachment 623736



 I will accept it, gladly. I'm so over this game.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> I got Boba today and now I'm punting on trying to get leaderboard rewards for this event so I can focus on getting tokens for the three new characters. The leaderboard rewards aren't good enough to dedicate my next two days to them.


I'm with you.  I welcomed him this morning and for the next day and a half, I'm only working on tokens.  Not interested in any of the leaderboard prizes.


----------



## McCoy

I'm like 0/10 on Boba Fett hat drops.  Great to see it's going to be like that again with another character.


----------



## mmmears

McCoy said:


> I'm like 0/10 on Boba Fett hat drops.  Great to see it's going to be like that again with another character.



Ahhh, a silver lining.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> I'm like 0/10 on Boba Fett hat drops.  Great to see it's going to be like that again with another character.


Yep, I noticed that, too.  Up to their old tricks again.  He's at 3 right now but not sure when he'll hit 4.  Maybe when this event is over, they'll balance out token collections and we'll see better results. Doubtful, but hey...


----------



## mara512

I need 4 more vulture things to welcome Boba Fett which I absolutely can do before this is over.  However I am really contemplating not finishing because I know the struggle that lies ahead to get him to 10.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I need 4 more vulture things to welcome Boba Fett which I absolutely can do before this is over.  However I am really contemplating not finishing because I know the struggle that lies ahead to get him to 10.


Did you complete?


----------



## anya.sparrow

It sure seems like that ads now only give you a "chance" at a reward, whether it's a gem or happiness.  So annoying.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> It sure seems like that ads now only give you a "chance" at a reward, whether it's a gem or happiness.  So annoying.


Haven't noticed that.  Was it posted?  Or just something you noticed?


----------



## McCoy

I feel like the rewards are often delayed quite a bit, and don't pop up right away, but I do think I receive them all for which I watch ads.  Not that the bronze chests are much of a reward...


----------



## supernova

Wait... what the hell event is coming in two days??


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Did you complete?


I did.    I just couldn’t do it.   Now I am in the forever grind of collecting tokens.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Wait... what the hell event is coming in two days??


That’s a great question!


----------



## DisTXMom

LeFou tower challenge starts 11/25.


----------



## Tburtschi

MissDisneyDora said:


> I am completely addicted already! Can't put it down.


Same!


----------



## Tburtschi

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> I too am addicted in hopes that it kills time before our trip and then of course on our road trip from Northern IL down to Florida!!!
> Ughhh the long time limits are what have my kids not as interested as I am! LOL


It kills/wastes a lot of time!


----------



## anya.sparrow

DisTXMom said:


> LeFou tower challenge starts 11/25.


Good golly.  They really need to let us take a break.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Good golly.  They really need to let us take a break.


For me, there is nothing to try for, so probably won’t be involved in this one!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> For me, there is nothing to try for, so probably won’t be involved in this one!


Why?  You don't want a second LeFou?  the first one has been so incredibly useful that I might just try for another one!


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Why?  You don't want a second LeFou?  the first one has been so incredibly useful that I might just try for another one!



I'm glad I can just skip this event. I know this is a worldwide game, but I can't believe they thought it was a good idea to start an event on U.S. Thanksgiving.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Why?  You don't want a second LeFou?  the first one has been so incredibly useful that I might just try for another one!



He's so useful that I forgot I already have him in my city.     Does this mean I can sit this one out?


----------



## mara512

I am thrilled to have a break.   Maybe it is a compromise.   Long time players get a break new players have something to look forward to getting.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I am thrilled to have a break.   Maybe it is a compromise.   Long time players get a break new players have something to look forward to getting.


Yep, working on finishing off all of my other characters at the moment.  Don't need anything at all from this challenge.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Haven't noticed that.  Was it posted?  Or just something you noticed?


Just my observation.


----------



## anya.sparrow

You know what, I am going to give credit to the makers on this one.  New players might have benefited from getting Olaf on the last tower challenge, because they can use him again.  So if they spent the $3.99, they are at least getting their use out of him for this next one in attempt to get a character they didn't have.  I was a pretty early player, but there were a few events I missed.  So the first 1 or 2 tower events I loved for that chance.  I imagine new players appreciate it now.


----------



## wiihoo888

So…..I am super confused. Currently working on Chapter 3 of the Tower event, and I do not have LeFou yet. i will be cutting it super close in coins. Here is my confusion. It looks like they have the whole Tower event ending at the same time that Chapter 3 ends. One of the rewards for placing in Chapter 3 is event coins. How in the heck are you supposed to be able to use those coins if you don’t get them until the event ends?!?


----------



## mmmears

Sounds like they messed up.  Usually the rewards at the end of chapter 3 aren't event coins.


----------



## wiihoo888

mmmears said:


> Sounds like they messed up.  Usually the rewards at the end of chapter 3 aren't event coins.


Yeah…that’s what I’m used to seeing as well. Thought they were maybe trying out givIng some sort of extra boost at the end. Logistically, it doesn’t really make a whole lot of sense though


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Sounds like they messed up.  Usually the rewards at the end of chapter 3 aren't event coins.


Excited to get these coins and then have them all convert over to one gem!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

I saw something about Pinocchio.  Nothing about this game excites me at this point (I barely log in 2-3 times a day) but I'm glad they are finally giving some of the classic movies some attention.


----------



## Peachkins

mmmears said:


> I saw something about Pinocchio.  Nothing about this game excites me at this point (I barely log in 2-3 times a day) but I'm glad they are finally giving some of the classic movies some attention.



I'm just hoping it's permanent content and not another limited time event. I have enough to do this time of year without worrying about that.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I saw something about Pinocchio.  Nothing about this game excites me at this point (I barely log in 2-3 times a day) but I'm glad they are finally giving some of the classic movies some attention.


I'll certainly take Pinocchio over attempting to shoehorn _Encanto_ into this tiresome game.


----------



## supernova

I've been so disinterested in this game that I haven't bothered tracking my characters' progress.  Might as well take stock now:

Fennec - 10
Ahsoka - 9 (16 hats away from 10)
Boba Fett - 8

Hatbox - 8 (7 boxes away from 9)
Ezra - 10
Gus - 9 (14 hats away from 10)

All dogs - 10
Cruella - 8 (five hats away from 9)


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'll certainly take Pinocchio over attempting to shoehorn _Encanto_ into this tiresome game.



I don't even know what Encanto is!  Oops.  I really don't like storm troopers, guns, and the all the SW stuff in my park.  It's a bit much.  Also, I'm still struggling to tell my dalmatians apart.


----------



## karly05

Unpopular opinion: I was really hoping for Encanto. I enjoyed it and would like to have the characters.


----------



## mmmears

How have I never even heard of Encanto?  I'm not anti-new movies, but I also think the classics are overlooked far too often.


----------



## supernova

karly05 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I was really hoping for Encanto. I enjoyed it and would like to have the characters.


Correct.  I enjoyed _Encanto_ = unpopular (and poor) opinion.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

I am not ashamed to say that I LOVED Encanto! Can't wait until Christmas Eve when it drops on Disney+ so I can watch again.

Over on the Gameloft forums people were asking why the next addition is Pinochhio and not Encanto and this was the response from one of the moderators:
"Not to pull back the curtain too much, but there are certain things that Disney wants us/allows to add. I can't say much more, since I've probably already said too much. But I just wanted to clear up that ignoring isn't what's at play. Even with that being said, feedback is and always will be welcomed. However feedback shouldn't be seen as a magic button where it will always guarantee the change that you want to see. We'll always do what we can to make it happen, but ... the feedback cycle is a long one. So we just ask that you be patient while we make the changes within our capabilities."


----------



## supernova

JenluvsDisney said:


> I am not ashamed to say that I LOVED Encanto! Can't wait until Christmas Eve when it drops on Disney+ so I can watch again.
> 
> Over on the Gameloft forums people were asking why the next addition is Pinochhio and not Encanto and this was the response from one of the moderators:
> "Not to pull back the curtain too much, but there are certain things that Disney wants us/allows to add. I can't say much more, since I've probably already said too much. But I just wanted to clear up that ignoring isn't what's at play. Even with that being said, feedback is and always will be welcomed. However feedback shouldn't be seen as a magic button where it will always guarantee the change that you want to see. We'll always do what we can to make it happen, but ... the feedback cycle is a long one. So we just ask that you be patient while we make the changes within our capabilities."


That's the politest "Quit yer whinin' and stop asking for stuff that we can't do.  Now please go away." that I've ever read.


----------



## mara512

Anyone unlock the third bonus yet? What is it?


----------



## go oilers go

mara512 said:


> Anyone unlock the third bonus yet? What is it?


Belle comfy costume for 15000 maleficent coins


----------



## Renarr

No complaints here from this TC.  Decided to go with Belle, Cogsworth, and Lumiere instead of LeFou.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> No complaints here from this TC.  Decided to go with Belle, Cogsworth, and Lumiere instead of LeFou.


It's posts like this one that show that, even though some of these additional Tower Challenges are worthless to us longer time players, they can still be very helpful to newer ones.  Glad you were able to add three characters to your set.


----------



## leiaorgana

(Spoilers obviously) but for anyone that hasn’t had chance to see the Pinocchio Event Livestream:

Update becomes available on 14th Dec. Event starts 16th Dec and finishes 12th Jan. BATB characters help and there’s new land being unlocked at the top left of Frontierland. Big Thunder’s Thrill level being added and Merlin’s shop is getting a refresh.

Characters coming: Jiminy Cricket, Honest John, Geppetto, Figaro (Gems), Stromboli, Blue Fairy (Gems) and Pinocchio. 

Attractions: Geppetto’s workshop, Stromboli’s Caravan, Pinocchio’s Daring Adventure and Pinocchio’s Villagehouse.

Concessions: Pinocchio’s Hat Stand and Jiminy’s Hat Stand.


----------



## anya.sparrow

So Pinnchio is a traditional event and not permanent content?  Bummer, but it's nice that it is a classic movie.  Hope the Merlin's shop update is something...


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Hope the Merlin's shop update is something...


You can hope, sure.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Hey interns, can you crank that drop rate back up?  I certainly don't need just magic here.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Hey interns, can you crank that drop rate back up?  I certainly don't need just magic here.


And the fact that they snuck back in the speedy happiness drop is pretty sh|tty of them, too.  Can't get a full eight hours' sleep without waking up to find that I somehow speedily fell from 99% to below zero in that time.  F'ing morons, these people are.


----------



## mmmears

I am starting to think that this game is some sort of experiment to see how long people will put up with terrible updates.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I am starting to think that this game is some sort of experiment to see how long people will put up with terrible updates.


Like a rat in a damn maze....


----------



## DisTXMom

Having fun with the Pinocchio event. Loved Gepetto’s welcome!!


----------



## supernova

DisTXMom said:


> Having fun with the Pinocchio event.


You may be the only one, at this point.  This thread has pretty much fizzled out, the event is basically more of the same (but then, aren't they all?), and these one trick pony interns have used the Beauty and the Beast "book" storyline for the third (or possibly fourth?) time now.

I'm glad they are including classic content to the game, but I'm just not feeling it anymore.


----------



## Peachkins

I will admit, the event has gotten me to start logging in more than once a day. I did get Figaro, because cat, and I'll probably get the Blue Fairy since I have a lot of gems built up. So far so good I guess. Will be curious to see how things continue to go or if we end up with something impossible like the Dalmatians event.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I will admit, the event has gotten me to start logging in more than once a day. I did get Figaro, because cat, and I'll probably get the Blue Fairy since I have a lot of gems built up. So far so good I guess. Will be curious to see how things continue to go or if we end up with something impossible like the Dalmatians event.


I'm down to just Cruella to complete from the old content.  2 phones but 18 hats.  Then everyone is done.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am not liking the way they are doing common tokens for the past couple of events.  Waiting to build up common tokens is killing me.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I am not liking the way they are doing common tokens for the past couple of events.  Waiting to build up common tokens is killing me.


Just another way to artificially slow down the game.  In the past, we were able to level our characters pretty quickly during the event.  Now they have limited the common tokens to five every 4-hours.  Lazy, lazy interns.  Sort of like, I don't know, reusing the Beauty and the Beast storyline for the fourth time now.


----------



## Arundal

Well, hit the wall to Welcome Honest John, I don’t remember him.  Think it 2-3 days before that can happen. So level characters.


----------



## mmmears

Just not feeling it any more, and I like the classics like Pinocchio.  The wait for the all too un-common character item is just making it a pain.


----------



## supernova

Came in at #2529 with a score of 22 brooms.  This is me not caring about this game any longer.


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> Came in at #2529 with a score of 22 brooms.  This is me not caring about this game any longer.



Lol, I did a bit better than that but I wasn't trying either.  I just tapped one if I happened to see it while doing other things. I think I finished in seven hundred something place.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Came in at #2529 with a score of 22 brooms.  This is me not caring about this game any longer.


Those brooms are too small and I will not set an alarm to get up at night to collect those brooms or anything else.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Came in at #2529 with a score of 22 brooms.  This is me not caring about this game any longer.



And yet you still beat me


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> And yet you still beat me


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I'm number one... I'm number one....


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I'm number 1... I'm number one....


Just think of the prizes you will get! Lol


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Came in at #2529 with a score of 22 brooms.  This is me not caring about this game any longer.


Haha I think I was #2530.  Just didn’t care enough.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow, I actually hit the time wall today.  But the common token thing is just really ticking me off.  They make us collect those forever anyway... there is no reason to keep them a littler speedier during the actual event.  They are just really greedy and it shows.  Grrr.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Merry Christmas everyone.   Hope you get the character you wish for tomorrow .


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.   Hope you get the character you wish for tomorrow .



I bet I get a bench.


----------



## adamreisinger

I got Davy Jones from the chest today, so that was nice.


----------



## supernova

250 gems and some magic.  Guess I'll be geting the Blue Fairy afterall


----------



## Sabres431

I got Slinky Dog Dash... I could have really used a character or gems


----------



## mmmears

I got Scrooge McDuck, so not bad at all.  At least he's an interesting character.  I'm missing a dog from Pocahontas and a hyena from Lion King, and a bunch of HM ghosts. I'm just happy I got something good this time.


----------



## anya.sparrow

King Louie & 16 gems.  Merry Christmas


----------



## Peachkins

Trusty for me from Lady and the Tramp, which also gave me some gems as he finished the set. I'll take it!


----------



## Renarr

Got Kronk here.  I still have a few other ENG characters I'm working on, so it's probably one of the more useful ones for me.


----------



## PrincessP

Forky.  It was my 3rd Christmas hoping to get him I think. He is the only character (other than the Haunted Mansion/only get them in a chest characters) that I didn't have. 

Honest John & Gepetto are doing their 6 hr task. Jiminy lvl 5, Gepetto lvl 4, Figaro lvl 3, Honest John lvl 1, need 1 more hat to lvl to 2. 

Star Wars are all at 10.

Perdita & Penny are at lvl 10 All other Dalmatians are ready for 10, including Cruella.

Gus & Hatbox both at lvl 8.  

I do like Pinocchio, but I think it should have been permanent content. These attraction enchantments….just money grabs. Where is a @mikegood2 enchantment complaint post when you need one? I think he is wiser than me and has dropped out of playing.


----------



## Arundal

I got Jack Sparrow which I never spent gems and refused to give money for and he will help with Hat Box ghost hats.


----------



## PrincessP

I didn’t know guests could actually ride Spaceship Earth!  In case you haven’t seen it yet…

 
These animations and reminders of the parks are the reasons I keep playing even though the game play drives me crazy.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Ugh, sorry to complain again but the drop rates for Honest John are pretty stinky.  I am not even close yet.  I admit I was busy on Christmas, but I keep getting nothing when I collect for him.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> I didn’t know guests could actually ride Spaceship Earth!  In case you haven’t seen it yet…
> These animations and reminders of the parks are the reasons I keep playing even though the game play drives me crazy.


Welcome to the 60+ million magic club.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Welcome to the 60+ million magic club.


Is that what it really is?


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Is that what it really is?


No.  Just those of us sitting on a crazy surplus of magic, despite having leveled up all characters and opening all land plots


----------



## supernova

Hit the three-day time wall for Stromboli this morning.  Let the waiting game commence...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Hit the three-day time wall for Stromboli this morning.  Let the waiting game commence...



Same here.  What level do you think we need to get Honest John to?  Or any of the others?  I'm guessing here and also afraid to use too many of those uncommon "common" items.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> Forky.  It was my 3rd Christmas hoping to get him I think. He is the only character (other than the Haunted Mansion/only get them in a chest characters) that I didn't have.
> 
> Honest John & Gepetto are doing their 6 hr task. Jiminy lvl 5, Gepetto lvl 4, Figaro lvl 3, Honest John lvl 1, need 1 more hat to lvl to 2.
> 
> Star Wars are all at 10.
> 
> Perdita & Penny are at lvl 10 All other Dalmatians are ready for 10, including Cruella.
> 
> Gus & Hatbox both at lvl 8.
> 
> I do like Pinocchio, but I think it should have been permanent content. These attraction enchantments….just money grabs. Where is a @mikegood2 enchantment complaint post when you need one? I think he is wiser than me and has dropped out of playing.



I’m really rusty and out of touch with the game, but I could probably come up with something if you really wanted me to.


----------



## wnwardii

mmmears said:


> What level do you think we need to get Honest John to? Or any of the others?


If history repeats itself, Honest John and the others will need to be at least Level 5 or maybe 6.  Since Figaro was a purchase with gems or $, their level may not be quite as important.


----------



## mmmears

wnwardii said:


> If history repeats itself, Honest John and the others will need to be at least Level 5 or maybe 6.  Since Figaro was a purchase with gems or $, their level may not be quite as important.



Thanks.

I have the first 2 at 5, ready for 6. 

Honest John is still at 4 since I don't have what I need to get him to 5 yet.  

I'm keeping Figaro at 3 because it's usually enough for the gem characters.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow.  Finally getting Destiny to Level 9.  She's a *itch.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Wow.  Finally getting Destiny to Level 9.  She's a *itch.


Geez, I forgot that she's even in my game.  It's been years since I've had to level her up.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Geez, I forgot that she's even in my game.  It's been years since I've had to level her up.


Lol. Who is Destiny?


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> Welcome to the 60+ million magic club.



Thanks!  We are an elite crew.….characterized by perseverance with a measured acceptance of self-punishment, having suffered through more Gameloft intern antics than most.



mikegood2 said:


> I’m really rusty and out of touch with the game, but I could probably come up with something if you really wanted me to.



Don’t waste your time. I will help you out.  Use the time for another round of the new Spider-Man movie instead.  You’re missed, but I’m glad you made it out of the Gameloft weeds…..barely scathed. 

Stand-in post for @mikegood2 on DMK attraction enchantments:
SERIOUSLY?! $3.99 for a Pinocchio attraction enchantment bundle?!  They gave us tokens for FREE before. No enchantment necessary. This is ridiculous. 



mmmears said:


> Same here.  What level do you think we need to get Honest John to?  Or any of the others?  I'm guessing here and also afraid to use too many of those uncommon "common" items.



i read through a Reddit thread that said HJ at 4 to finish, J & G at 5.  Fig at 3. Not sure how accurate.


----------



## mmmears

Also, note that it used to be 5 tokens to get to L1, but now it's 15.  I'm not even bothering.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Geez, I forgot that she's even in my game.  It's been years since I've had to level her up.



LOL I was wondering who this was, and what movie it was from.  I have no clue at all.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> LOL I was wondering who this was, and what movie it was from.  I have no clue at all.


Finding Nemo from when they added a couple of characters earlier this year.  She has just taken me forever, and I am only to Level 9.  I guess she might be done in time for NY 2023!


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Finding Nemo from when they added a couple of characters earlier this year.  She has just taken me forever, and I am only to Level 9.  I guess she might be done in time for NY 2023!



Ah ok!  Now I remember.  She's one of the whales and she takes forever to complete.


----------



## mmmears

I finally got everything I need to get Boba Fett to L10.  I can't express how happy I am to put all those SW characters away.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> Stand-in post for @mikegood2 on DMK attraction enchantments:
> SERIOUSLY?! $3.99 for a Pinocchio attraction enchantment bundle?!  They gave us tokens for FREE before. No enchantment necessary. This is ridiculous.



Think you went 1 or 2 emojis overboard, but other than that you were spot on! 

As luck would have it, I do have a perfect rant for a different Disney game. Disney Emoji Blitz ended up being the game that I replaced Disney Magic Kingdoms with and it just so happens that there is a 99% chance that tomorrow will be my last time I play it. After playing it for over a year and collecting almost 400 emojis/characters, the game made my  decision for me earlier today. I went to choose 1 of my emojis to do a mission and I no longer had that emoji. I then realized that 50+ of my emojis/characters I had were no longer available to me. I guess it was the Disney game gods telling me that it was time to quit. Also add in the fact that I’m currently at level 299 and when I get to level 300 I will get one of my emoji white whales, it’s the perfect time to call it quits.

On a more serious note it’s the ******* group [interesting I guess this board doesn’t allow you to type d i s c o r d] that I’m a member of for that game that I’ll actually miss far more than the game itself. If it wasn’t  for that group I woulda quit months ago. It’s exactly the same way it was for this board and I don’t know if I should thank you guys or
ridiculous.   at you! I do miss the conversations an complaining that I did with everyone on this board. Just wanted to stop in and say hi and also remind all of you why your probably happy I’m gone and that’s because I never shut up.


----------



## mikegood2

PrincessP said:


> Don’t waste your time. I will help you out.  Use the time for another round of the new Spider-Man movie instead.  You’re missed, but I’m glad you made it out of the Gameloft weeds…..barely scathed.



@PrincessP funny that you mentioned Spider-Man, because I just took my nieces and parent to it yesterday and that was my forth time watching it. Twice on opening night, once in 3D and yesterday. Think I’ve got 1 more viewing in me because I haven’t watched it in iMAX yet. Just waiting for the crowds to be small enough for me to feel comfortable enough to go.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mikegood2 said:


> Think you went 1 or 2 emojis overboard, but other than that you were spot on!
> 
> As luck would have it, I do have a perfect rant for a different Disney game. Disney Emoji Blitz ended up being the game that I replaced Disney Magic Kingdoms with and it just so happens that there is a 99% chance that tomorrow will be my last time I play it. After playing it for over a year and collecting almost 400 emojis/characters, the game made my  decision for me earlier today. I went to choose 1 of my emojis to do a mission and I no longer had that emoji. I then realized that 50+ of my emojis/characters I had were no longer available to me. I guess it was the Disney game gods telling me that it was time to quit. Also add in the fact that I’m currently at level 299 and when I get to level 300 I will get one of my emoji white whales, it’s the perfect time to call it quits.
> 
> On a more serious note it’s the ******* group [interesting I guess this board doesn’t allow you to type d i s c o r d] that I’m a member of for that game that I’ll actually miss far more than the game itself. If it wasn’t  for that group I woulda quit months ago. It’s exactly the same way it was for this board and I don’t know if I should thank you guys or
> ridiculous.   at you! I do miss the conversations an complaining that I did with everyone on this board. Just wanted to stop in and say hi and also remind all of you why your probably happy I’m gone and that’s because I never shut up.


That's too bad.  Emoji Blitz is my only other game, and I have not had a problem losing Emoji's.  But I do have a complaint... the darn premium wheel that pops up with every single spin now.  Another annoying money grab.


----------



## Sandra32

anya.sparrow said:


> That's too bad.  Emoji Blitz is my only other game, and I have not had a problem losing Emoji's.  But I do have a complaint... the darn premium wheel that pops up with every single spin now.  Another annoying money grab.



I also play Emoji Blitz and complained about that deluxe wheel - apparently it’s here to stay! I don’t play that as much anymore because of it.


----------



## mikegood2

anya.sparrow said:


> That's too bad.  Emoji Blitz is my only other game, and I have not had a problem losing Emoji's.  But I do have a complaint... the darn premium wheel that pops up with every single spin now.  Another annoying money grab.



Yeah, first time it ever happened to me too. On a positive note they said they can manually add them back, but I have to show proof that I had them and try to figure out what level they were at. Basically have to show the I have the emojis/stickers for the missing missing emojis because if they show up on the keyboard than I had them. So I’m go. A do that this weekend. Did get aBlue Fairy last night and between that and the missing emojis it felt like the game was telling me to take a break.



Sandra32 said:


> I also play Emoji Blitz and complained about that deluxe wheel - apparently it’s here to stay! I don’t play that as much anymore because of it.



The funny thing is they do it as a way to try and make more money and at the same time they’re losing money. They probably coulda made $5 from me if they let me pay money to get rid of it. Its definitely annoying and one of the things that lead to my decision to quit, at least for now.

One thing I’m interested to find out is the impact the game had on my iPad battery, which I need to get replaced soon. It really seemed to be a battery eating game.


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Stromboli this morning and got my 16 gems.  Too bad there's another time wall before we can welcome the final character.  Would rather just wrap this up already.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Welcomed Stromboli this morning and got my 16 gems.  Too bad there's another time wall before we can welcome the final character.  Would rather just wrap this up already.


Very good, as my new grand daughter arrived two weeks early, I am only half way there but I have the best character, lol .


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Very good, as my new grand daughter arrived two weeks early, I am only half way there but I have the best character, lol .


I was just about to echo those sentiments.  Sounds like you've added the most precious character out there.  Congratulations, grandma.  To you and your family!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Welcomed Stromboli this morning and got my 16 gems.  Too bad there's another time wall before we can welcome the final character.  Would rather just wrap this up already.



I got him this morning, too, but haven't hit the time wall yet.  I agree that making us wait just prolongs it all to an annoying degree.



Arundal said:


> Very good, as my new grand daughter arrived two weeks early, I am only half way there but I have the best character, lol .



Big congratulations of your new member of the family!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I got him this morning, too, but haven't hit the time wall yet.  I agree that making us wait just prolongs it all to an annoying degree.


Doesn't help that his second task requires him to be at 2 and it takes eight of each token to get him there.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Doesn't help that his second task requires him to be at 2 and it takes eight of each token to get him there.



How'd you get all that stuff?  I think it will take me days to get there.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> Very good, as my new grand daughter arrived two weeks early, I am only half way there but I have the best character, lol .


Congratulations on the new grandbaby!


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> How'd you get all that stuff?  I think it will take me days to get there.


Getting him to 3 only takes 10 of each.  Still slow going, but not a huge stretch yet.  Waiting for the 65 token requirements for 10.


----------



## mmmears

Well it took me more than 24 hours to get the stuff I needed to move him to L2.  That's pretty ridiculous... I just leveled him up now, and sent him on his 4 hour task.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Well it took me more than 24 hours to get the stuff I needed to move him to L2.  That's pretty ridiculous... I just leveled him up now, and sent him on his 4 hour task.


Last night I hit the second battle, but can't include Stromboli because he needs to be at 4.  Ten tokens each and I'm still missing two ear hats.  Just included the fairy so she's out for the collection.  I figure the twelve rounds will be over by the time I get those hats anyway.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Last night I hit the second battle, but can't include Stromboli because he needs to be at 4.  Ten tokens each and I'm still missing two ear hats.  Just included the fairy so she's out for the collection.  I figure the twelve rounds will be over by the time I get those hats anyway.



I just started the first battle, and I can't use him because he's not at 3.  I think I'll just it all without him.  It takes far too long to get those dumb hats.


----------



## DisTXMom

Stromboli is taking forever  I’m only logging on 3-4 times a day because things are busy at work, but still, seems like it should be moving quicker than it is. I used gems to get the fairy, although she doesn’t seem terribly helpful so far.


----------



## mmmears

DisTXMom said:


> Stromboli is taking forever  I’m only logging on 3-4 times a day because things are busy at work, but still, seems like it should be moving quicker than it is. I used gems to get the fairy, although she doesn’t seem terribly helpful so far.



Totally agree.  It's such a pain.  I hope you get him.


----------



## supernova

Just hit the Pinocchio time wall.  So far so good...


----------



## mmmears

I finally hit the time wall.  Glad that part is over and done with.  I still have Stromboli at L2 because I still need a lot of items to get him to 3.


----------



## Renarr

I've got Stromboli to 3, and working tokens to get him to 4, so Stromboli's gonna take down Monstro by himself, it seems.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> I've got Stromboli to 3, and working tokens to get him to 4, so Stromboli's gonna take down Monstro by himself, it seems.


You're better off skipping the tokens for now and just finish off that final battle.  The cat and fairy alone will help for two hours each.  Then you'll hit the timewall and can worry about tokens.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> You're better off skipping the tokens for now and just finish off that final battle.  The cat and fairy alone will help for two hours each.  Then you'll hit the timewall and can worry about tokens.



Totally agree.  I did it with him at L2 and now he's at 3 and I'm still working on getting the items for 4.  Glad I just went ahead and did the battle already.


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> You're better off skipping the tokens for now and just finish off that final battle.  The cat and fairy alone will help for two hours each.  Then you'll hit the timewall and can worry about tokens.



Already done with both.  Worst case scenario, I knew I had the time to send Stromboli all 12 times if I had to.


----------



## Sabres431

I finally got Stromboli yesterday.  Don't have the cat or Blue Fairy, so there is no way of getting Pinocchio.


----------



## Jason_V

Working on the second battle for Pinocchio. Got everyone on the quest and should be done today.

This has been, by far, the easiest event for me. No stress, just keep up on it and grind away.

Also managed to collect characters for a number of collections lately, including Lion King and Mulan. Now time to start leveling 63 different characters.


----------



## Arundal

Well, I have managed to be at the fight for Pinocchio though not using Stromboli, but I should be able to finish by later today and be ready tomorrow. I will let the Fairy or the cat run through twice, I should be somewhat caught up now.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Still don't have Stromboli


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Still don't have Stromboli


You hit the timewall thought, right?  You're collecting for him now, hopefully?


----------



## supernova

Doing surprisingly well.  Only four of each token left to collect.


----------



## Arundal

I am only about half way because Stromboli is still leveling to 3 and many of the tokens for him and Pinnochio are same. Boo hiss! Lol


----------



## twentyco

supernova said:


> Doing surprisingly well.  Only four of each token left to collect.
> View attachment 637098



I am doing terribly.  Have had it going all day yesterday and all day today, and have only collected four of the first thing and three of the second.  I have everyone working on them, also.  Hopefully improves soon!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I am only about half way because Stromboli is still leveling to 3 and many of the tokens for him and Pinnochio are same. Boo hiss! Lol


I purposely left everyone maxed out to prevent any token overlaps.  It has certainly helped with collecting for Pinocchio!


----------



## mmmears

I'm doing ok, too, even with Stromboli not ready to level up again.  I just didn't have the time to get his items before this started, and I was concerned that leaving him at 3 would have meant that he couldn't help out.  I still need 4 of each item, so I'm not too worried today.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I purposely left everyone maxed out to prevent any token overlaps.  It has certainly helped with collecting for Pinocchio!


I did the same hoping it was a good strategy.   I am just over half way collecting for Pinnochio.


----------



## supernova

Welcomed Pinocchio this morning (20 gems for completing the set).  First he has a 1-hour task, then he needs to be at 2 for a joint 1-hour task with the cricket, which ends the event.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Welcomed Pinocchio this morning (20 gems for completing the set).  First he has a 1-hour task, then he needs to be at 2 for a joint 1-hour task with the cricket, which ends the event.


Congratulations!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow, this is a very unlucky event for me.  I have kept my happiness perfect the whole time, yet I still have not been able to level Stromboli to Level 2 yet.  I don't enjoy the game when the drop rates are so frustratingly terrible.


----------



## mmmears

Got Pinocchio yesterday and finished the event.  

I had much more trouble getting Stromboli items than those I needed for Pinocchio.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Got Pinocchio yesterday and finished the event.
> 
> I had much more trouble getting Stromboli items than those I needed for Pinocchio.


In one day, I've got Pinocchio to 4 already.


----------



## Arundal

I just need two more School Supplies in order to welcome Pinocchio, should get that before bed time today.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I just need two more School Supplies in order to welcome Pinocchio, should get that before bed time today.


Forget it.  It'll never happen for you.  Just break down and pay the $89 for the character.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Forget it.  I'll never happen for you.  Just break down and pay the $89 for the character.


I will miss him before I do that! Lol


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> In one day, I've got Pinocchio to 4 already.



I think he's at 2 in my game, and I'm running out of the stupid UNcommon tokens.


----------



## McCoy

That’s the problem for me now too, just not enough of the common tokens - only have like six right now, and currently 6,000 extra event currency that’s going to go waste since I won’t be able to keep leveling characters up to use the extra currency.


----------



## mmmears

Yep, I'm sitting on a ton of special currency but won't be able to spend it.  They just keep messing up this game more and more.


----------



## supernova

I'm at 90,616 currency right now, with 50 common tokens.  Not sure if I'll bother leveling anyone else up and just take the gems.  Of course, we run the risk of the token totals changing for the next available level.....


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'm at 90,616 currency right now, with 50 common tokens.  Not sure if I'll bother leveling anyone else up and just take the gems.  Of course, we run the risk of the token totals changing for the next available level.....



Do you even sleep?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Do you even sleep?


Not lately.  Been up packing for a month.  This whole "moving" thing is ridiculous.


----------



## McCoy

supernova said:


> I'm at 90,616 currency right now, with 50 common tokens.  Not sure if I'll bother leveling anyone else up and just take the gems.  Of course, we run the risk of the token totals changing for the next available level.....


That would be 10,000 extra currency going to waste you won’t get gems for, so you might as well use it.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> That would be 10,000 extra currency going to waste you won’t get gems for, so you might as well use it.


Do they cap it at 80,000?  I don't recall.  Anyway, I leveled up the fairy and Stromboli to 5, so now just Pinnochio is left at 4 so far.  Let's common token is going to be the deciding factor, since I have enough of his other tokens to level up.


----------



## McCoy

Yeah, the standard is 40 gems, so any currency over 79,000 basically disappears once the event ends.  At least, this is based on past events, it is at least possible this one would be different, but there doesn't seem much reason to expect that to be the case.  So, with the lack of common tokens, I'm going to be wasting a lot of currency.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Just hit Strombolo Level 2.  This event makes me really let down about Disney Gaming.


----------



## Peachkins

I am still trying to get Pinocchio, have been collecting since he was available. I have gotten one ear hat in the last four or five times I've sent my characters out, and I have the Blue Fairy too. I'll pay the gems for the hat if I can't collect it before the event ends, but that's pretty ridiculous. Up until now I've been able to stay ahead of everything.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I am still trying to get Pinocchio, have been collecting since he was available. I have gotten one ear hat in the last four or five times I've sent my characters out, and I have the Blue Fairy too. I'll pay the gems for the hat if I can't collect it before the event ends, but that's pretty ridiculous. Up until now I've been able to stay ahead of everything.


How did you end up?  Hopefully you managed to complete the character before the 1pm cutoff?


----------



## Peachkins

supernova said:


> How did you end up?  Hopefully you managed to complete the character before the 1pm cutoff?



I did! About a half hour before, lol, and didn't have to buy anything. Didn't technically finish the event, but oh well.


----------



## supernova

Peachkins said:


> I did! About a half hour before, lol, and didn't have to buy anything. Didn't technically finish the event, but oh well.


Congratulations!  Of course, by not finishing the event, you lost nothing.  Why do they even bother with this???


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Congratulations!  Of course, by not finishing the event, you lost nothing.  Why do they even bother with this???


This is one of the things that annoys me about this game. The only "reward" for finishing the event is a splash screen that disappears after 10 seconds anyway. Even if they're not going to award you gems or a trophy for full event completion (which they should), at least have some kind of indicator in your player profile. Otherwise why bother stressing getting the final character up to Level 2 to complete that last event.


----------



## McCoy

What bothers me more is all the long pointless tasks *after* the event ends.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> What bothers me more is all the long pointless tasks *after* the event ends.


Second or third time now they've pulled this.  Just another way to artificially slow things down.  Same thing with making the common tokens impossible to amass during the event itself.  The less you can level up characters during or after the event (ten or more hours of tasks per character) the more time they have to stretch between events.  Makes sense for them, but it's frustrating for those of us still playing the game.


----------



## mmmears

Peachkins said:


> I did! About a half hour before, lol, and didn't have to buy anything. Didn't technically finish the event, but oh well.



I consider the event finished when I get the final character.  So glad you got it!


----------



## McCoy

Minnie's Parasols wasn't supposed to start until tomorrow, according to the patch notes, though not like it's a big concern. Crazy to me that people on my board have 120, 104, a bunch at 48, 40, and 32. I really don't get the point of using any gems for these rewards. The people gemming on the Ratatouille event I guess I can understand, but there is nothing worth going crazy over in the parasol event. Even the Minnie Topiary final milestone should be easy enough to get through regular gameplay, and the leaderboard rewards are sort of a joke.  I just don't get some people in this game.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> Minnie's Parasols wasn't supposed to start until tomorrow, according to the patch notes, though not like it's a big concern. Crazy to me that people on my board have 120, 104, a bunch at 48, 40, and 32. I really don't get the point of using any gems for these rewards. The people gemming on the Ratatouille event I guess I can understand, but there is nothing worth going crazy over in the parasol event. Even the Minnie Topiary final milestone should be easy enough to get through regular gameplay, and the leaderboard rewards are sort of a joke.  I just don't get some people in this game.


I had someone at 10 and another at 9, when it seems that they are only 8 at a time.  Perhaps just yet another intern glitch.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I had someone at 10 and another at 9, when it seems that they are only 8 at a time.  Perhaps just yet another intern glitch.



I had that, too.  But now the top of my board is at 136.  Either people are stupidly spending money on this or they are cheating.


----------



## Yayadeb

I finally decided to join after lurking for so long. I do enjoy reading all of your posts. I have been playing since the beginning, but still need quite a few characters, and leveling up several to 10.
About these Minnie’s Parasols….WTH? The leader on my board has 600…I’m at 16, and could really care less, but I guess some people really need those fabulous prizes…gag!


----------



## mmmears

It's bizarre. I'm at 24 and really don't care about it at all, but I don't like how crazy the leaderboards are.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> It's bizarre. I'm at 24 and really don't care about it at all, but I don't like how crazy the leaderboards are.


Same.  Top spot on my boards is 200, well ahead of #2.  But when the prizes are for spots 1-10, what the hell is the point of blowing gems to stay at #1?  How does this really matter in your life?


----------



## Yayadeb

This morning, top 1 and 2 are 736 and 464 for the parasols. The 3rd is 192….the top prize is 1-50. So who knows why on this one. 
On Fly Free, top is at 75. I’m still only at 16 on this one, but I probably only check a couple of times a day.


----------



## mmmears

I must be on an easier board.  My top is around 180 right now.  Of course, I completely forgot about the parasols until reading here just now, so I'm quite competitive at 893rd place right now.


----------



## Arundal

Well not sure about everyone else but I am not going to spend 500 gems on the horse or 15.00 with to buy it and not sure I will play enough to get the guy.


----------



## Yayadeb

Same, Arundal. I am short on gems anyway. With all these events they keep having, there really hasn’t been enough time to build up gem count. I still need quite a few older characters, and just trying to get those first.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have never seen Mulan, so I don't care much about this event.  But, I definitely will not be spending $15 on that horse!!!


----------



## Onceler

Did the horse play any role in the movie other than have someone ride on top of him?


----------



## mmmears

Oh joy.  A tower event that has actual new characters.  Guess I'll play along for a bit and see how things go.


----------



## mama2ellie

Is this like the other tower challenge where you just need malificient coins to get the character and don’t have to buy all the tokens (such as the cymbals)?


----------



## wiihoo888

mama2ellie said:


> Is this like the other tower challenge where you just need malificient coins to get the character and don’t have to buy all the tokens (such as the cymbals)?


It is. Tokens can be purchased with coins to level up faster, but the initial character purchase only requires coins again


----------



## mmmears

I'm so glad you asked that question, because I didn't know this.  Glad I didn't waste any of my malificent coins.


----------



## mama2ellie

mmmears said:


> I'm so glad you asked that question, because I didn't know this.  Glad I didn't waste any of my malificent coins.


I was about to, then remembered the last tower challenge.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> Oh joy.  A tower event that has actual new characters.  Guess I'll play along for a bit and see how things go.


That's nice to hear, unless you are being sarcastic.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I think someone has mentioned this in another challenge, but it is completely ridiculous that the quests during the event period only earn normal magic and not mal points.  So dumb.


----------



## lexybear

So I can only get this guy for 45k Mal coins? Even though they show his tokens for each section of the event they're all locked. I only have 17k, no way I'm gonna be able to get to 45. Annoying.


----------



## Sabres431

lexybear said:


> So I can only get this guy for 45k Mal coins? Even though they show his tokens for each section of the event they're all locked. I only have 17k, no way I'm gonna be able to get to 45. Annoying.



I'm at 17.7K...we'll see where I'm at at the end of this one but this one is looking to cost me a bunch of cocoa to keep up


----------



## Renarr

lexybear said:


> So I can only get this guy for 45k Mal coins? Even though they show his tokens for each section of the event they're all locked. I only have 17k, no way I'm gonna be able to get to 45. Annoying.



For the last handful of TCs in a row, that's the way it's been for the featured character, so this isn't that new a development.  I suspect it's because it makes offering re-runs easier for them than figuring out what to do with people who got most of the tokens the first time.

The first token is unlocked and available for purchase if any of your characters can collect the Discipline & Strength Mulan collection common token, even before you get Shan Yu.  The other two tokens do wait to unlock until you get him.


----------



## supernova

lexybear said:


> So I can only get this guy for 45k Mal coins? Even though they show his tokens for each section of the event they're all locked. I only have 17k, no way I'm gonna be able to get to 45. Annoying.





Sabres431 said:


> I'm at 17.7K...we'll see where I'm at at the end of this one but this one is looking to cost me a bunch of cocoa to keep up


With three chapters, by the end of each chapter you should be 1/3 completed.  So at this point, with just under 3 days left, you should probably be closer to 25k than 17k.  Do either of you have all of the characters required to run each of the battles with five characters?


----------



## Peachkins

I have all of the characters needed, and I'm only at 22K. I've been logging in at least 5 times a day (way more than any other game I play) and it's just not enough. I think I'm giving up at this point. I'll be on the road most of the day tomorrow, no way I'll catch up. I used to have no problem finishing tower events, now I can't even get enough points to get the Tigger hat concession.


----------



## Arundal

Peachkins said:


> I have all of the characters needed, and I'm only at 22K. I've been logging in at least 5 times a day (way more than any other game I play) and it's just not enough. I think I'm giving up at this point. I'll be on the road most of the day tomorrow, no way I'll catch up. I used to have no problem finishing tower events, now I can't even get enough points to get the Tigger hat concession.


I am sitting at about 25,000 plus and will keep trying to get the points, not sure I will get enough.


----------



## hopemax

You can gem the Tower Challenge.  If you have the cocoa to refresh your characters.  It's like 8 gems to rush the 2 hour task, which gets you around 330ish, with a full team.  So if you can get within a couple thousand Maleficent coins, it may be worth the gems to get to the end, if you really want Shan Yu really bad.  80 gems would be over 3000 Maleficent coins.  But the cocoa may be a factor.  In my IOS game I have 57 cocoa (I have Khan), but my Windows game I only have 21.


----------



## Yayadeb

I’m a little over 29k, so not sure I will get Shan Yu. Don’t really care that much on this one. I don’t have Christopher Robin, so this stalled me a bit. I don’t understand how some can accumulate so many cocoa’s. The drops haven’t been great, with the 2 characters collecting them, and chests are so-so. I think the most I have ever had during this challenge has been 15. I refresh everyone in the morning, but then you can only go 5 runs, until you have to  start using cocoa. What am I missing or are some just luckier than others with drops. I don’t have Khan…


----------



## supernova

30,095 coins and 54 cocoa. I should be fine.


----------



## mmmears

At 29k I'd say your odds are pretty good.

I'm at 30,838 with 40 cocoas left (I burn them in all 3 rounds since I don't care about the final "prize" concession and I'm not really worried.


----------



## Renarr

Yayadeb said:


> I’m a little over 29k, so not sure I will get Shan Yu. Don’t really care that much on this one. I don’t have Christopher Robin, so this stalled me a bit. *I don’t understand how some can accumulate so many cocoa’s.* The drops haven’t been great, with the 2 characters collecting them, and chests are so-so. I think the most I have ever had during this challenge has been 15. I refresh everyone in the morning, but then you can only go 5 runs, until you have to  start using cocoa. What am I missing or are some just luckier than others with drops. I don’t have Khan…



_Responding to the part I bolded specifically:_

The ad chests that you can receive are _per device_, not _per account_.  So, for instance, I play this game on my phone, my home PC, my work laptop, and my home laptop, and get ads on all four.  Helpful for cocoa in TC events, but also for relics in the LTE events, if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Not sure what will happen with my tower event. On Friday I had over 25K EC and over 20 cocoas. Then my game crashed. When I rebooted, I got the message that the event had ended and that my EC was converted to gems. Quickly rebooted again and this time the tower event re-loaded with all my points progress but my EC and cocoas were still gone. I've been able to get 4K in EC over the weekend (would have been more but with 0 cocoas I can't always run the full team anymore) but it appears that Shan Yu will be VERY out of reach with only one chapter to go. I've submitted a ticket to Gameloft but their reply time is usually pretty slow so I don't expect to hear from them before the end of the event. Here's hoping they'll at least be able to see that I was on track to get the main character and gift him to me?? Definitely having a love-hate relationship with this game recently!!


----------



## supernova

JenluvsDisney said:


> Not sure what will happen with my tower event. On Friday I had over 25K EC and over 20 cocoas. Then my game crashed. When I rebooted, I got the message that the event had ended and that my EC was converted to gems. Quickly rebooted again and this time the tower event re-loaded with all my points progress but my EC and cocoas were still gone. I've been able to get 4K in EC over the weekend (would have been more but with 0 cocoas I can't always run the full team anymore) but it appears that Shan Yu will be VERY out of reach with only one chapter to go. I've submitted a ticket to Gameloft but their reply time is usually pretty slow so I don't expect to hear from them before the end of the event. Here's hoping they'll at least be able to see that I was on track to get the main character and gift him to me?? Definitely having a love-hate relationship with this game recently!!


That's what happens when you allow interns to run a game.


----------



## mmmears

Renarr said:


> _Responding to the part I bolded specifically:_
> 
> The ad chests that you can receive are _per device_, not _per account_.  So, for instance, I play this game on my phone, my home PC, my work laptop, and my home laptop, and get ads on all four.  Helpful for cocoa in TC events, but also for relics in the LTE events, if you're into that kind of thing.



Wow.  I had no idea.  Not sure I'd want to see more ads, but this is really helpful info. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Renarr

I think if I really had to watch the ads, I probably wouldn't do it so much either.  But for instance, I've "watched" two while catching up on this thread, and doing it during other similarly distracted times makes it more viable.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Happy to report that Gameloft returned my missing EC and cocoas this morning! Phew. They also threw in 1100 extra EC. With what I was able to accumulate over the weekend I'm now at just over 40K EC and 37 cocoas. 

Also, should any of you ever need to contact Gameloft's customer care, I've been finding that the fastest way to get your concern looked at is to submit a ticket through the game, then post your issue and ticket number to gameloft's d*i*s*cord (not sure why this board won't let me type this word normally?) in their "dmk report issues" section of the disney magic kingdoms forum. If you spend money on the game it can also help get faster customer service if you mention that, although judging from the general tone on this board I would guess that might not apply to many of you, lol


----------



## wnwardii

If/When you get Shan Yu, don't waste EC on purchasing his tokens to level him up.  Other characters will collect the various tokens.


----------



## McCoy

It may be worth using some extra Maleficent coins to buy tokens.  Since the tower challenges have such horrible gem conversions (5,000 : 1 gem, historically), I'd suggest it's certainly worth spending however many coins that might otherwise be wasted.  I believe - not certain though - that the system will round up your coins, so it would be worth at least spending any coins between the range of 2,501-7,500 down to close to 2,500 (and so on) - you'd only get one gem in that entire range regardless. I've actually been trying to decide whether to just spend all my coins stocking up on tokens, compared to the 3-4 gems I would otherwise get, but that number of tokens might take a week or two to collect, so 3-4 gems are worth it to me, I think.


----------



## Arundal

McCoy said:


> It may be worth using some extra Maleficent coins to buy tokens.  Since the tower challenges have such horrible gem conversions (5,000 : 1 gem, historically), I'd suggest it's certainly worth spending however many coins that might otherwise be wasted.  I believe - not certain though - that the system will round up your coins, so it would be worth at least spending any coins between the range of 2,501-7,500 down to close to 2,500 (and so on) - you'd only get one gem in that entire range regardless. I've actually been trying to decide whether to just spend all my coins stocking up on tokens, compared to the 3-4 gems I would otherwise get, but that number of tokens might take a week or two to collect, so 3-4 gems are worth it to me, I think.


Agreed!


----------



## Renarr

You also get one gem even if you have 1 MC left, so you might as well spend as much as you can (just not down to zero).


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> You also get one gem even if you have 1 MC left, so you might as well spend as much as you can (just not down to zero).


That's always been my plan for these stupid tower things.


----------



## mmmears

Same.  I suspect it's going to take forever to level this dude up, based on the lousy drop rate I've been getting yesterday and today, so I'm happy to blow my MC on his items.  There's nothing in those chests I need, and the conversion to gems is downright ridiculous.


----------



## Sabres431

Well wasn't going to make it to get the new character so I got the 3 chests and got absolutely nothing.....Way to go Gameloft!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow.  On my PC game, which I of course play far less, I only earned 2 gems for the whole event.  What a waste of any effort at all.  I haven't looked at what iOS is giving me for my ~30K coins.  I will probably be very disappointed.


----------



## mmmears

I managed to use my EC to get the guy to L3, where I suspect he will stay for a long time because of the bad drop rates.  That means I got 1 gem for my 12 extra EC points.  Not terrible, but I'm glad it's over.


----------



## mara512

I managed to get the guy literally in the last hour and had a whopping 28 coins left.  I hardly checked in since this is a very busy season for me at work.  However I was so happy that I got my 1 gem conversion


----------



## beavismom

Dang, not a single new post since 2/12.  Not much going on in the game, but still, that's a long time for no comments at all.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> Dang, not a single new post since 2/12.  Not much going on in the game, but still, that's a long time for no comments at all.


Burnout at this point.  Nothing to look forward to any longer.  Same old sh*t with every new release.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Burnout at this point.  Nothing to look forward to any longer.  Same old sh*t with every new release.



Sad, but true...


----------



## adamreisinger

mmmears said:


> Sad, but true...


The game has become a never-ending cycle of "here's some new characters, get the characters, level them up to level 10, put them away forever". The last real new mechanic added to the game was Thrill Zones, which are basically pointless (ooh, extra magic to add to the tens of millions I already have) and Attraction Enchantments, which take so many tokens to do that by the time you have enough to enchant a building it's not worth it at all because you no longer need the extra token the next level drops. 

I think there are enough longtime players like myself, who still enjoy getting the new characters, to keep the game going, but it definitely needs some kind of shake up (not to mention that the barrier to entry for new players, who are YEARS behind on limited time characters, is so high as to basically deter anyone from picking up the game from scratch right now)


----------



## wingweaver84

New event being teased,and speculation is that it is Robin Hood (my cup runneth over,finally my favourite Disney movie gets some love!)


----------



## anya.sparrow

adamreisinger said:


> The game has become a never-ending cycle of "here's some new characters, get the characters, level them up to level 10, put them away forever". The last real new mechanic added to the game was Thrill Zones, which are basically pointless (ooh, extra magic to add to the tens of millions I already have) and Attraction Enchantments, which take so many tokens to do that by the time you have enough to enchant a building it's not worth it at all because you no longer need the extra token the next level drops.
> 
> I think there are enough longtime players like myself, who still enjoy getting the new characters, to keep the game going, but it definitely needs some kind of shake up (not to mention that the barrier to entry for new players, who are YEARS behind on limited time characters, is so high as to basically deter anyone from picking up the game from scratch right now)



Spot on.


----------



## mmmears

Well, I thought I'd just quit or take a break or whatever but with Robin Hood they've managed to draw me back in.    That is a favorite family movie here, and one that is seriously underrated IMHO.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Well, I thought I'd just quit or take a break or whatever but with Robin Hood they've managed to draw me back in.    That is a favorite family movie here, and one that is seriously underrated IMHO.


And this is where they'll cut corners and give us a three-character set.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> And this is where they'll cut corners and give us a three-character set.


Or it'll be seven characters, the last of which is almost impossible to get (and somehow they'll leave out a major character so they can add it during a Tower event six months from now)


----------



## mmmears

adamreisinger said:


> Or it'll be seven characters, the last of which is almost impossible to get (and somehow they'll leave out a major character so they can add it during a Tower event six months from now)



Yep, this.  They will add in a rhino guard with no name and leave out Lady Cluck, or Sir Hiss so they can make us work hard to get them later on.    Still, as someone who has complained that they haven't included some of the older movies, and this one in particular, I think I'm going to stay in for this round.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yep, this.  They will add in a rhino guard with no name and leave out Lady Cluck, or Sir Hiss so they can make us work hard to get them later on.    Still, as someone who has complained that they haven't included some of the older movies, and this one in particular, I think I'm going to stay in for this round.


Hopefully they leave out those pointless kids, at least.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Hopefully they leave out those pointless kids, at least.



The little rabbit would be ok.  He has a name.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> The little rabbit would be ok.  He has a name.


Nah. They'd just screw it up and accidentally give us an anthropomorphic jar of peanut butter instead.


----------



## beavismom

Patch notes: (copied from Reddit)

*Characters:*

- Little John
- Maid Marian
- Prince John
- Robin Hood
- Sir Hiss (Premium)

*Attractions:*

- Sherwood Forest
- Nottingham

*Consessions:*

- Blackberry Pie Stand
- Robin Hood's Had Stand



Event starts on March 10th ends on March 31st

This is one of my very favorite movies, so hopefully they don't make this an awful event.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> Patch notes: (copied from Reddit)
> 
> *Characters:*
> 
> - Little John
> - Maid Marian
> - Prince John
> - Robin Hood
> - Sir Hiss (Premium)
> 
> *Attractions:*
> 
> - Sherwood Forest
> - Nottingham
> 
> *Consessions:*
> 
> - Blackberry Pie Stand
> - Robin Hood's Had Stand
> 
> 
> 
> Event starts on March 10th ends on March 31st
> 
> This is one of my very favorite movies, so hopefully they don't make this an awful event.


I don't think it'll be made awful.  Just more of the awful same.


----------



## mmmears

beavismom said:


> Patch notes: (copied from Reddit)
> 
> *Characters:*
> 
> - Little John
> - Maid Marian
> - Prince John
> - Robin Hood
> - Sir Hiss (Premium)
> 
> *Attractions:*
> 
> - Sherwood Forest
> - Nottingham
> 
> *Consessions:*
> 
> - Blackberry Pie Stand
> - Robin Hood's Had Stand
> 
> 
> 
> Event starts on March 10th ends on March 31st
> 
> This is one of my very favorite movies, so hopefully they don't make this an awful event.




Thank you for the info.  I feel the same about the movie and hope the event won't be terrible.  At least they chose the main characters (but where is the Sheriff?  Guess they are saving him for later?)


----------



## beavismom

mmmears said:


> Thank you for the info.  I feel the same about the movie and hope the event won't be terrible.  At least they chose the main characters (but where is the Sheriff?  Guess they are saving him for later?)



Considering past history, I will expect the Sheriff to show up in a tower challenge in a few months.


----------



## mmmears

beavismom said:


> Considering past history, I will expect the Sheriff to show up in a tower challenge in a few months.



That's exactly what I am assuming, too.  "Criminitly" (sp?) they are annoying, aren't they?


----------



## UmmYeahOk

It would be nice to have a third fox in the mix… …even if it’s just Maid Marion. That’s right, my bet is Robin Hood is the very last character, which will be impossible to get without purchasing EVERY SINGLE premium extra the very hour they’re released, and even then, you better have your timer/alerts set.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> It would be nice to have a third fox in the mix… …even if it’s just Maid Marion. That’s right, my bet is Robin Hood is the very last character, which will be impossible to get without purchasing EVERY SINGLE premium extra the very hour they’re released, and even then, you better have your timer/alerts set.


Sounds like just one premium this time and for 500 gems.  But yes, it'll be a push again to get to the end.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> Sounds like just one premium this time and for 500 gems.  But yes, it'll be a push again to get to the end.


500 for Sir Hiss? No way. For 200, yes. For 300, only if I just happened to have enough. But these 500 characters, especially limited time characters are just pointless.

I wonder how much money they would make if they made all of the other characters obtainable, and to complete your collection, you’d need to pay 500, which essentially can only be done by purchasing gems with real money. Then again, how much money would they make if instead of gambling on a chest, you could actually purchase the characters outright?

Basically, within the last couple of years, if their name is in the title of the movie, I’m not getting them.

Anyone remember when premium characters cost 150 gems and 250 if there were a second? Even the random chance chests were 50!


----------



## Sandra32

So new update available for IOS. Decided to look in Merlins shop as I have Shan Yu at level 7 - his ears hat are going for 1000. He’s staying at 7 for a while longer…


----------



## supernova

Sandra32 said:


> Decided to look in Merlins shop as I have Shan Yu at level 7 - his ears hat are going for 1000. He’s staying at 7 for a while longer…


What???  That's a first.  Guess these idiots are really trying to slow things down for us.  At least the horse is done.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> What???  That's a first.  Guess these idiots are really trying to slow things down for us.  At least the horse is done.



Slowing things down makes no sense! I am a Day 1 player. I still don’t have two land parcels open yet due to how expensive they are. This means that I have a lot of attraction buildings in storage, and have to put more in there every time there is a new event requiring space. This also means that I would NEVER buy premium buildings ever, as there would be no place to put them.

Even if the land parcels were easier to obtain, with there still being locked areas “coming soon,” I’m not sure if the two available parcels would be enough and I would STILL not buy premium buildings for the very same reason.

When did this game come out? 6 years ago? There is still plenty of land for Day 1 players to earn if they made more available. I just don’t understand why they devalue their own products by making purchasing items (their entire goal in life) so difficult. They would make more money if products were actually purchasable in chests, not by chance, and if there were actual land to place premium buildings. I mean, I guess something is profitable if they haven’t completely abandoned this game.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> Slowing things down makes no sense! I am a Day 1 player. I still don’t have two land parcels open yet due to how expensive they are. This means that I have a lot of attraction buildings in storage, and have to put more in there every time there is a new event requiring space. This also means that I would NEVER buy premium buildings ever, as there would be no place to put them.
> 
> Even if the land parcels were easier to obtain, with there still being locked areas “coming soon,” I’m not sure if the two available parcels would be enough and I would STILL not buy premium buildings for the very same reason.
> 
> When did this game come out? 6 years ago? There is still plenty of land for Day 1 players to earn if they made more available. I just don’t understand why they devalue their own products by making purchasing items (their entire goal in life) so difficult. They would make more money if products were actually purchasable in chests, not by chance, and if there were actual land to place premium buildings. I mean, I guess something is profitable if they haven’t completely abandoned this game.


I started the game about a month into it, so I'm not quite day-one.  And while I have all of the plots open, I keep most of my stuff in storage because I just don't need these buildings out.  Unless they go towards happiness, tokens, or trophies, they're useless to me.  I'm sitting on over sixty-four million magic at this point and that's with all of the plots open, so it was never a case of land being too expensive.  Plus I have all of the characters.  The surplus magic is just sitting around.....


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> I started the game about a month into it, so I'm not quite day-one.  And while I have all of the plots open, I keep most of my stuff in storage because I just don't need these buildings out.  Unless they go towards happiness, tokens, or trophies, they're useless to me.  I'm sitting on over sixty-four million magic at this point and that's with all of the plots open, so it was never a case of land being too expensive.  Plus I have all of the characters.  The surplus magic is just sitting around.....



I could use the magic to buy more buildings, which is what I want to do, but where would I put them. I don’t want to put my attractions into storage because they’re not stupid benches. You’re supposed to be proud of your achievements and thus should show them off.

Though Im a Day One player, there was a period of a year where I didn’t play daily because I had all of the quests done. I did not know there was a point to maxing out characters, and therefore missed out on additional quests that come with leveling up. I essentially was logging in just to attempt the limited timed events.

Also during this first year I almost had enough gems to buy Pluto. But then my 3yo got a hold of my iPad and spent them all skipping super short tasks!!! She even skipped all the text bubbles!!! (Because she couldn’t read). So this was a major blow, making me not wanna play as often. Naturally when I earned enough I didn’t need him anymore. Still got him anyway.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> I could use the magic to buy more buildings, which is what I want to do, but where would I put them. I don’t want to put my attractions into storage because they’re not stupid benches. You’re supposed to be proud of your achievements and thus should show them off.
> 
> Though Im a Day One player, there was a period of a year where I didn’t play daily because I had all of the quests done. I did not know there was a point to maxing out characters, and therefore missed out on additional quests that come with leveling up. I essentially was logging in just to attempt the limited timed events.
> 
> Also during this first year I almost had enough gems to buy Pluto. But then my 3yo got a hold of my iPad and spent them all skipping super short tasks!!! She even skipped all the text bubbles!!! (Because she couldn’t read). So this was a major blow, making me not wanna play as often. Naturally when I earned enough I didn’t need him anymore. Still got him anyway.


There were a few factors that drove me to giving up on my park.  First, I don't watch the game, really.  I log on, set it up for the next hour or four hours or whatever, and shut it down.  I honestly couldn't tell you where most of my attractions are right now as far as location.  Second, when the game first started, the attraction bases were loosely color-themed.  Then that went out the window.  Third, they started with the thrill zone nonsense.  So an attraction doesn't have to fit the land, just be leveled high enough to match the requirements for the zone.  Plus they also require a set number of decorations and concession stands to be crammed into the area, so it looks like my park threw up all over itself.  I was over trying to make the park look "pretty" and make sense before we even earned our one-year anniversary hat stand.

And as far as text bubbles, I swear I never started reading them, even from the beginning.  They do zero for the game and add nothing to the plot.  If they gave clues, then maybe.  But I only have 24 hours in each of my days, which doesn't leave a precious second to waste time reading meaningless text in a phone app.  Tap, tap, tap, clear, close game.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> And as far as text bubbles, I swear I never started reading them, even from the beginning.  They do zero for the game and add nothing to the plot.  If they gave clues, then maybe.  But I only have 24 hours in each of my days, which doesn't leave a precious second to waste time reading meaningless text in a phone app.  Tap, tap, tap, clear, close game.



lol, on a Disney fan forum about all things Disney… …this game is nothing more than a farming game, not about actual Disney themed stories or quests.


----------



## supernova

Not quite feeling this event yet.  I might just stick it out until I get the comfy outfit for the snake, then tap out until the next event.

In other news, character check...

Not Baloo - 3
Not Kaa - 3

Bug - ready for 10
Puppet - 9
Old Guy - ready for 10
Cat - ready for 10
Fox - done
Santa - 9
Angel - ready for 10

Bald Gray Guy - 7
Horsey - done


----------



## mmmears

Does Sir Hiss come with a pajama costume like in the movie?  

I'll play along and update with Supernova's lingo:

Not Baloo - 3
Not Kaa - 3

Bug -  10
Puppet - 9
Old Guy -  10
Cat -  10
Fox - leveling to 10 right now
Santa - 9
Angel - 9

Bald Gray Guy - 8
Horsey - done


----------



## mmmears

I really do love this movie!  Good night everyone.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> In other news, character check...
> 
> Not Baloo - 3
> Not Kaa - 3
> 
> Bug - ready for 10
> Puppet - 9
> Old Guy - ready for 10
> Cat - ready for 10
> Fox - done
> Santa - 9
> Angel - ready for 10
> 
> Bald Gray Guy - 7
> Horsey - done



They have names! Show some respect!


----------



## supernova

Not Baloo and Not Kaa are both at 4.  Girl Fox is at 2. Building Nottingham now.  Eight hours to go....


----------



## anya.sparrow

My grandfather was born in Nottingham.  I should have seen this movie by now.   Of course, saw the Kevin Costner one.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> My grandfather was born in Nottingham.  I should have seen this movie by now.   Of course, saw the Kevin Costner one.



This version is the best one I've seen.  It's just really cute, and has that old-timey Disney feel.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

mmmears said:


> This version is the best one I've seen.  It's just really cute, and has that old-timey Disney feel.



yeah… can’t put my finger on it, but you’re right. Definitely has that old timey Disney feel.


----------



## supernova

Just got the prompt to _not _welcome the next character.  Well, not for another three days and one hour, anyway.


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> Just got the prompt to _not _welcome the next character.  Well, not for another three days and one hour, anyway.



Yeah, the first part of the event has been pretty easy, which means the back half will probably be next to impossible.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> Yeah, the first part of the event has been pretty easy, which means the back half will probably be next to impossible.


Sounds about right, sadly.

By the way, what happened to the writing beneath your avatar and user name?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Just got the prompt to _not _welcome the next character.  Well, not for another three days and one hour, anyway.


No idea how close to that. I am collecting to get Little John to 4.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> No idea how close to that. I am collecting to get Little John to 4.


He needs to be at 5 to do a joint task with the girl fox.


----------



## Arundal

My mistake I am collecting for 5.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> My mistake I am collecting for 5.


Then you should be on track.


----------



## mmmears

I have Little John at 5 and Maid Marian at 4.  Just waiting until tonight to do the long 12 hour joint task while I sleep.  I'm trying to get them both ready to level up again in the meantime.  Not sure what the minimum levels will be, but I want to be ready in case they aren't high enough going forward.


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> By the way, what happened to the writing beneath your avatar and user name?



A long time ago, in an internet far away... they used a different platform for the discussion boards.  With that platform, they had "Tag Fairies" that might see one of your posts and bestow a tag on you.  I had a couple of them, but the new boards don't convert them properly.  I never bothered to go in and edit them out, so I have the remnants of the old tag still there.  Fwiw, the tag was "A tag full of gecko pixie dust" referring to a house gecko I was trying to save.  Sadly, he didn't make it, but many of his family/descendants populate the outside of my house still.


----------



## supernova

beavismom said:


> A long time ago, in an internet far away... they used a different platform for the discussion boards.  With that platform, they had "Tag Fairies" that might see one of your posts and bestow a tag on you.  I had a couple of them, but the new boards don't convert them properly.  I never bothered to go in and edit them out, so I have the remnants of the old tag still there.  Fwiw, the tag was "A tag full of gecko pixie dust" referring to a house gecko I was trying to save.  Sadly, he didn't make it, but many of his family/descendants populate the outside of my house still.


Wasn't questioning the content.  Just wondered about the broken code written into it.  "Font color=green".


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> Wasn't questioning the content.  Just wondered about the broken code written into it.  "Font color=green".



That's just the code that didn't convert to the new platform.  I never bothered to delete it.


----------



## Arundal

They definitely slowed drop rate for the Prince. Think I am only third of the way though the 15 tokens need for the two of them. I did not get Hiss and not enough tokens yet to enchant any properties for this event, which is usual.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> They definitely slowed drop rate for the Prince. Think I am only third of the way though the 15 tokens need for the two of them. I did not get Hiss and not enough tokens yet to enchant any properties for this event, which is usual.


That's your issue, I believe.  I have both Hiss and enchanted Nottingham, both of which have helped.  Also, I've kept all three available characters maxed out without leveling them up again, so I don't know if that is helping with token conflicts.

After the first day of collecting, I'm at 9 crowns and 14 hats.  If this keeps up, I'll have him before this evening.

**EDIT:  Since posting, I just picked up the last hat and one more crown.  Just five crowns to go...


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> That's your issue, I believe.  I have both Hiss and enchanted Nottingham, both of which have helped.  Also, I've kept all three available characters maxed out without leveling them up again, so I don't know if that is helping with token conflicts.
> 
> After the first day of collecting, I'm at 9 crowns and 14 hats.  If this keeps up, I'll have him before this evening.
> 
> **EDIT:  Since posting, I just picked up the last hat and one more crown.  Just five crowns to go...


I currently have the other two characters maxed out as well. I would enchant one of the properties if I had gotten the tokens but alas no and I won’t buy them.


----------



## supernova

Got him...


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I currently have the other two characters maxed out as well. I would enchant one of the properties if I had gotten the tokens but alas no and I won’t buy them.


I got all of mine through the five nightly video chests.  Lots of 10 coin rewards, but a surprising number of tokens, too.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I really do love this movie!  Good night everyone.
> 
> View attachment 653642


Well, you asked for it...


----------



## supernova

Lovely.  Prompt to not welcome Robin Hood.  Three days of nothing to do.  Because I sure as hell won't be clicking on giant balloons for useless prizes.


----------



## mmmears

I’m glad we have a few more days to go. I’m on vacation so not playing much (trying to check in every 4 hours during the day but sometimes forgetting) so extra time would be nice.


----------



## Yayadeb

I didn’t get Robin Hood welcome until the day after he was available, due to drops, but the drops for him, especially ears, are sloooooow. I’m wondering now if I will even get them before event closes.


----------



## Arundal

It’s slow but I am getting the, more the halfway getting the mouse ears hats and almost halfway
On whatever the other hat I called. Got plenty of time. I was not able to start collecting until late afternoon first day they were available.


----------



## Onceler

I am 18/18 for his hats and 9/15 for his ear hats. For the first 24 hours I had zero ear hats drop. During the next 24 hours I had 9 drop. Pretty typical inconsistent drop rates for this game.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> I am 18/18 for his hats and 9/15 for his ear hats. For the first 24 hours I had zero ear hats drop. During the next 24 hours I had 9 drop. Pretty typical inconsistent drop rates for this game.


I'm at the same exact place where you are, actually, but just cleared another check and got my 10th ear hat.  Should be fine fine by the end of the game.


----------



## mara512

My drop rates are horrible.  I am at 7 and 3.  Not hopeful.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> My drop rates are horrible.  I am at 7 and 3.  Not hopeful.


There's always hope.  The interns should be releasing their $14.99 character bundle soon enough.


----------



## Yayadeb

I am at 9/18 hats and 6/15 ears….They better start dropping at a faster rate soon.


----------



## Arundal

Yayadeb said:


> I am at 9/18 hats and 6/15 ears….They better start dropping at a faster rate soon.


I have be doing moderately good. Sitting at 12/18 for hats and 15/15 for the ears. Like Fibel, just keep collecting lol


----------



## Sabres431

I'm at 4/18 hats and 2/15 ears.  Never going to happen.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have not even gotten to start on Robin Hood yet.  I keep forgetting to collect the stupid Rhinos.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I have be doing moderately good. Sitting at 12/18 for hats and 15/15 for the ears. Like Fibel, just keep collecting lol


Who's Fibel?  I'm confused...


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Who's Fibel?  I'm confused...


Just typing too fast. Fievel from American Tail. Just keep walking.


----------



## supernova

Finally....


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Just typing too fast. Fievel from American Tail. Just keep walking.


Ah, ok, thanks.  Never saw it.


----------



## mmmears

I was behind because vacation (and trying to stay off my phone) but I'm at 10 ear hats now.  I'm not worried yet.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Finally....View attachment 658517


I need one more not a hat token, lol.


----------



## Sabres431

10 hats, 5 ears with a little over a day left.  Currently would cost 460 gems to complete.  What would you be willing to spend to finish?  Having never seen the movie it would probably have to be under 200 for me.


----------



## Jason_V

Got a very late start on Robin because tokens for other characters were not dropping. Finally got to collect for him...up to 7 hats and 2 ears. Currently 610 gems to finish. We'll see what happens. I've got high happiness right now and everyone working toward Robin's tokens.


----------



## Yayadeb

I need 5 more ears. 150 gems to buy. Hopefully will get the drops today.


----------



## wiihoo888

Glad I checked in. Stopped playing over the last weekend due to vacation. Was wondering if I could catch up still and get Robin. Looks like I may be better served just leveling up what I have, rather than shelling out gems in a quest for Robin. Still trying to get the Prince to level 3.

On a bright note, entered the gold trophy quest super late and ended up in a bracket where I got an event trophy. Woot


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am still not even collecting for Robin.  Guess I have really blown this one.


----------



## wiihoo888

anya.sparrow said:


> I am still not even collecting for Robin.  Guess I have really blown this one.


Right there with ya


----------



## supernova

Done!  Here's where I left off:
Little John - 7
Marion - 6
Robin Hood - 3
Hiss - 6
Prince John - 5

The two Mulan characters and all of the Pinocchio characters are done.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> There's always hope.  The interns should be releasing their $14.99 character bundle soon enough.


I need 2 more ear hats and have 8 hours left.  I may just get him but it certainly won’t be because I paid any $$$.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I need 2 more ear hats and have 8 hours left.  I may just get him but it certainly won’t be because I paid any $$$.


If you have gems, maybe that will help.


----------



## wiihoo888

My Prince is still gloating. probably nowhere near Robin Hood’s arrival yet


----------



## Jason_V

Decided to gem the rest of what I needed for Robin Hood. I had worked it down from over 600 gems needed to 360. Drops were really terrible overnight and I pretty much gave up. Still have 300+ gems left, so I don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## Yayadeb

I still need 2 more ears. Drops yesterday were dismal. I should be able to get a couple more runs in on the 2 hr. run, but will use gems if that doesn’t work. How long was welcome, once you get Robin? A short 6 sec. like others, or longer?


----------



## Arundal

Yayadeb said:


> I still need 2 more ears. Drops yesterday were dismal. I should be able to get a couple more runs in on the 2 hr. run, but will use gems if that doesn’t work. How long was welcome, once you get Robin? A short 6 sec. like others, or longer?


Sorry to say I can’t remember, so sorry, but as long as you start to Welcome him you will be okay.


----------



## supernova

Yayadeb said:


> I still need 2 more ears. Drops yesterday were dismal. I should be able to get a couple more runs in on the 2 hr. run, but will use gems if that doesn’t work. How long was welcome, once you get Robin? A short 6 sec. like others, or longer?


Six seconds for all characters this time.


----------



## Yayadeb

No ear drops, so I just went ahead and spent 60 gems. I just got 2 older characters I didn’t have with gems, but at least I had enough for Robin. Back to leveling up older characters again.


----------



## Sabres431

I managed to get Robin Hood for 190 gems which was my goal....then find out he's going to be almost impossible to level up


----------



## supernova

Sabres431 said:


> I managed to get Robin Hood for 190 gems which was my goal....then find out he's going to be almost impossible to level up


Which is most likely why you wound up having to use gems in the first place.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> If you have gems, maybe that will help.


I ended up getting my last 2 ear hats.  I would have used gems if I had too but alas the interns were gracious and let them drop for me.


----------



## Wdw1015

Sabres431 said:


> I managed to get Robin Hood for 190 gems which was my goal....then find out he's going to be almost impossible to level up


Uh yeah, same. Spent 160 gems I think but clearly he will stay at level 1 for the foreseeable future. What a terrible feature, glad I didn’t spend real money on that.


----------



## supernova

With all characters completed except for the Robin Hood set, it's rather nice to only have 6 characters in the park.  Unless there will be others needed once tokens are no longer maxed out.  Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Yayadeb

I’m still missing quite a few characters, and will probably never get the ones in Legendary chests, because I refuse to buy those. Maybe one day, they will pop up in a story, or available for gems. 
Heck, I’m still trying to level up several to level 10, and I have been playing since the beginning..


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> With all characters completed except for the Robin Hood set, it's rather nice to only have 6 characters in the park.  Unless there will be others needed once tokens are no longer maxed out.  Maybe I'm missing something?



I was kind of thinking the opposite.  I mean, yes, it's nice to have only 5 out right now (I maxed out on one item so now I'm down to 5) but it's going to take forever to get those uncommon common tokens now.  At least we had one extra to help with the Pinocchio characters.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I was kind of thinking the opposite.  I mean, yes, it's nice to have only 5 out right now (I maxed out on one item so now I'm down to 5) but it's going to take forever to get those uncommon common tokens now.  At least we had one extra to help with the Pinocchio characters.


That's the one sticking point.  With Pinocchio, we even had seven characters plus the one extra.  For now, I only have Lady Tremaine out, or at least I would if I didn't have Marion's tokens maxed at the moment.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> That's the one sticking point.  With Pinocchio, we even had seven characters plus the one extra.  For now, I only have Lady Tremaine out, or at least I would if I didn't have Marion's tokens maxed at the moment.



Yep.  And she can't even help with the common token.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> Yep.  And she can't even help with the common token.


Who knew that the common token requirements would become one of the worst, most ridiculous parts of this game.  I really wish that they would recognize that in their attempt to require more clicks that they increase the frustration level of their players so much they are losing them.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Did they finally ease up on the happiness or is it just me?


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Did they finally ease up on the happiness or is it just me?


I have been seeing less happiness!


----------



## mmmears

I don't see an improvement at all.  If anything, it's worse in my park.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Did they finally ease up on the happiness or is it just me?


I meant to post that a few days ago.  I'm not sure what the dumbasss (ne extra S allows me to post the word) interns are up to this semester but they went back and messed around with happiness after players called them out om it sometime last year.  Now it's back to a faster decline.

And what the hell is the idea behind giving us only one character to collect Prince John hat tokens?  And for me it's only been dropping every third or fourth attempt.  F'ing idiots.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> And what the hell is the idea behind giving us only one character to collect Prince John hat tokens? F'ing idiots


It's not just Prince John, but Robin Hood's ear hat.  You basically have to have Prince John and Maid Marian to "try" and get this token.  After sending them on their joint 2 hour tasks for several days and not receiving a single token, I realized this.  The only other option is to "enchant" Sherwood Forest to be level 2 so that Little John can also collect for the token.  I bet once they add the tokens to Merlin's shop, the cost will be over 1,000 tokens per hat (or something ridiculous).


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> It's not just Prince John, but Robin Hood's ear hat.  You basically have to have Prince John and Maid Marian to "try" and get this token.  After sending them on their joint 2 hour tasks for several days and not receiving a single token, I realized this.  The only other option is to "enchant" Sherwood Forest to be level 2 so that Little John can also collect for the token.  I bet once they add the tokens to Merlin's shop, the cost will be over 1,000 tokens per hat (or something ridiculous).


So why not just enchant Sherwood Forest to help your game?  Oh, right.  Because the enchantment tokens are also rare to come by.  At least im getting lots of Onward and Ratatouille enchantments, though.  F'ing ridiculousness.  Hopefully these idiots will hear enough complaints and fix this crap for players.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> So why not just enchant Sherwood Forest to help your game?  Oh, right.  Because the enchantment tokens are also rare to come by.  At least im getting lots of Onward and Ratatouille enchantments, though.  F'ing ridiculousness.  Hopefully these idiots will hear enough complaints and fix this crap for players.



Yep.  It's really annoying and making me play less and less each day.  Guess that's what the interns are hoping for, right?  Otherwise they're doing a terrible job.


----------



## wnwardii

Just saw on Twitter that the game was asking for feedback on the latest event.  Didn't look through all the comments.  But a lot of the ones I did see where talking about how difficult it was at the end to get Robin Hood and the requirement to do attraction enchantment to get tokens.  Granted, I doubt they really listen to the feedback.  If they did, they wouldn't continually f things up.  Maybe when they do the next update and "rebalance" things, the Robin Hood token drop rate will improve.  One can hope, right?!?!?!?!


----------



## Arundal

wnwardii said:


> It's not just Prince John, but Robin Hood's ear hat.  You basically have to have Prince John and Maid Marian to "try" and get this token.  After sending them on their joint 2 hour tasks for several days and not receiving a single token, I realized this.  The only other option is to "enchant" Sherwood Forest to be level 2 so that Little John can also collect for the token.  I bet once they add the tokens to Merlin's shop, the cost will be over 1,000 tokens per hat (or something ridiculous).


This morning I finally got a hat so I can level Robin Hood, after several days of trying. They are going to level slowly!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> This morning I finally got a hat so I can level Robin Hood, after several days of trying. They are going to level slowly!


I've been using a different pattern lately where I'm waiting for all characters to max out before I start leveling them up, which prevents token overlap.  But now I don't know what Robin Hood's requirements are to get him to 4.  Yep, I guess they're back to artificially slowing down the game so that they don't have to produce content as often.  Shut the players up and keep them busy in the meantime.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I've been using a different pattern lately where I'm waiting for all characters to max out before I start leveling them up, which prevents token overlap.  But now I don't know what Robin Hood's requirements are to get him to 4.  Yep, I guess they're back to artificially slowing down the game so that they don't have to produce content as often.  Shut the players up and keep them busy in the meantime.


I usually do that but decided to spread out the collecting of the common token.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> I have been seeing less happiness!


I am sorry to hear that.  I have been playing since late in year 1 and am down to only 3 Pinocchio characters and 4 from Robin Hood.  It seems that allows extra pop ups of happiness opportunity for me and less happiness loss, but it could totally be my imagination.  I do hope that they take the feedback that they solicited seriously because things have just been... bad.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I am sorry to hear that.  I have been playing since late in year 1 and am down to only 3 Pinocchio characters and 4 from Robin Hood.  It seems that allows extra pop ups of happiness opportunity for me and less happiness loss, but it could totally be my imagination.  I do hope that they take the feedback that they solicited seriously because things have just been... bad.


They used to ask for feedback at the end of the event, but I didn't get that on-screen message this time. I guess the easiest way to handle this now is to break stuff that was working just fine, have people complain about it, and then "fix" it by going back to the way it was when players were happy.  And now "we're listening to our fans".  Bullsh!t.  Unbreaking stuff isn't fixing it, idiots.


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> This morning I finally got a hat so I can level Robin Hood, after several days of trying. They are going to level slowly!


Same!  It took me about a week to get him leveled up one time.  And these are low levels.  It's going to take a ridiculous amount of time to get him to 10, if I even bother.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Just popping in to say that Gepetto's welcome screen, dark with a lantern, was one of my favorites.


----------



## supernova

I'm sorry.... when did Mickey's house change from magic every minute to magic every twelve hours??


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'm sorry.... when did Mickey's house change from magic every minute to magic every twelve hours??


Don’t know when it changed as I so rarely notice magic totals any more but I know you probably don’t need any as well. So many things have changed it does not surprise me. I did notice the other day that I rarely get happiness when opening daily chests any more and they do not give you but 2 points instead of I think it was five.  They are ruining the game.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Don’t know when it changed as I so rarely notice magic totals any more but I know you probably don’t need any as well. So many things have changed it does not surprise me. I did notice the other day that I rarely get happiness when opening daily chests any more and they do not give you but 2 points instead of I think it was five.  They are ruining the game.


I don't need magic, but now that Mickey's house drops gold trophies, the time is now 12 hours.  Really helpful for brand new players who need to build up their magic.

As for the happiness, as long as you are at the top level, you get 5 points for each happy face. So what you're actually seeing is 2 happy faces, which is 10 points. It show quantity of the award, not the happiness total.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I'm sorry.... when did Mickey's house change from magic every minute to magic every twelve hours??


It was a while ago.  I only noticed it because of those gold trophies it sometimes drops.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> It was a while ago.  I only noticed it because of those gold trophies it sometimes drops.


Same.  I'm sure the change is really beneficial to players trying to begin this game.


----------



## supernova

Happy Easter everyone!  Too bad we don't have Easter costumes in this game, or else the interns could have come up with something clever like they did for the silly Lunar New Year.  Oh wait, we do.  And they didn't. 

Bunny ear stands, carrot concessions... can an annoying seed tapper be far behind?


----------



## wnwardii

Just saw a post on Twitter that it is almost update day.  The animated .gif is showing four different items - Lilo & Stitch, Brave, Ratatouille and Star Wars.  There aren't many comments yet, but you are either people saying "no more Star Wars" or that it will be Star Wars given May 4th coming soon and the Obi Wan D+ series.  Not sure why all the hate for Star Wars.  Technically MK should never have added any live character movies to the game.  But that ship has sailed when they added Pirates.  Surprised they haven't tried to add Marvel characters yet.


----------



## mmmears

Every single post on their FB post has been “NO MORE STAR WARS” but I doubt they are paying attention (as usual).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Every single post on their FB post has been “NO MORE STAR WARS” but I doubt they are paying attention (as usual).


Maybe a character during a Tower Challenge (Yoda?), but I don't think we need another five-seven character set.  Especially if it's more characters from these past three awful films.


----------



## wnwardii

mmmears said:


> Every single post on their FB post has been “NO MORE STAR WARS” but I doubt they are paying attention (as usual).


They keep asking for feedback on Twitter and Instagram.  But like you said, they probably don't pay attention to the feedback.  So why keep asking for feedback if they pick and choose what to listen to?????


----------



## wnwardii

Their Twitter account just confirmed the next update is Star Wars.


----------



## mmmears

No surprise there.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> No surprise there.


I guess we don't have a Ben Kenobi yet, so I'm sure they'll be adding him.  Just a matter of which version do we get?  Or will his old man form be the costume?  I certainly wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## hopemax

The teaser image shows it's Empire Strikes Back oriented:  Luke (new costume), Lando, OT Stormtrooper, Yoda, Boba Fett (not sure if it's a new costume or 2nd chance to get him)


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> The teaser image shows it's Empire Strikes Back oriented:  Luke (new costume), Lando, OT Stormtrooper, Yoda, Boba Fett (not sure if it's a new costume or 2nd chance to get him)


Oh geez.  As I was reading your post, I forgot that we even have Boba Fett until I saw the note in your parentheses.


----------



## mmmears

Yawn.  Roll eyes.

I just can't get excited about any of this. 

Meanwhile, it's been forever since I've been able to level up any of my Robin Hood characters.


----------



## wnwardii

I hope that with the next update they "fix" their Robin Hood token drop rate or add more characters that can get tokens for Robin Hood or Prince John. Unless you were fortunate enough to reach the 3rd Enchantment for Sherwood Forest or the 4th Enchantment, you aren't going to have more than a single character getting tokens for Prince John Ear Hats or Robin Hoods Ear Hats (respectively).  When they add the tokens to Merlin's Shop, I bet they go crazy expensive.  If you try to use gems for the Enchantment Chests, you end up getting tokens for other buildings and not the ones you need.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Yawn.  Roll eyes.
> 
> I just can't get excited about any of this.
> 
> Meanwhile, it's been forever since I've been able to level up any of my Robin Hood characters.


C'mon.  Stop complaining.  Just enchant Sherwood Forest to 3.  It'll only take 60 non-existent relics to get there.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> C'mon.  Stop complaining.  Just enchant Sherwood Forest to 3.  It'll only take 60 non-existent relics to get there.



Exactly


----------



## Sabres431

wnwardii said:


> I hope that with the next update they "fix" their Robin Hood token drop rate or add more characters that can get tokens for Robin Hood or Prince John. Unless you were fortunate enough to reach the 3rd Enchantment for Sherwood Forest or the 4th Enchantment, you aren't going to have more than a single character getting tokens for Prince John Ear Hats or Robin Hoods Ear Hats (respectively).  When they add the tokens to Merlin's Shop, I bet they go crazy expensive.  If you try to use gems for the Enchantment Chests, you end up getting tokens for other buildings and not the ones you need.


Honest John is worse for me.  I have no premium characters nor did I get Pinocchio so the only way for me to get his hats is through Merlin or chests.


----------



## Arundal

Sabres431 said:


> Honest John is worse for me.  I have no premium characters nor did I get Pinocchio so the only way for me to get his hats is through Merlin or chests.


That is worse then this collecting of the dang common token.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Happy Easter everyone!  Too bad we don't have Easter costumes in this game, or else the interns could have come up with something clever like they did for the silly Lunar New Year.  Oh wait, we do.  And they didn't.
> 
> Bunny ear stands, carrot concessions... *can an annoying seed tapper be far behind?*


Ding ding ding!  You win the boobie prize.  It's a frozen bench.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Ding ding ding!  You win the boobie prize.  It's a frozen bench.


Oh crud.  Yeah, I saw that yesterday.  The predictably of the one-trick-pony interns is unreal.  Seems like they just put the whole damn game on autopilot.


----------



## Arundal

Grrr! Done getting Pinocchio character to Ten, but still having me collect for the common token.  Like I am ever going to get enough Tokens to level those buildings past Level 2.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> Grrr! Done getting Pinocchio character to Ten, but still having me collect for the common token.  Like I am ever going to get enough Tokens to level those buildings past Level 2.


You're lucky to be done with the characters, though!  I still have quite a ways for the bottom 3.  Robin Hood is going to be FOREVER it seems... especially the crowned one.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> You're lucky to be done with the characters, though!  I still have quite a ways for the bottom 3.  Robin Hood is going to be FOREVER it seems... especially the crowned one.


It is Pinocchio that I finished, I am still working on the Robin Hood characters.  But game still has me collecting for Pinocchio common tokens, I guess to level buildings.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> It is Pinocchio that I finished, I am still working on the Robin Hood characters.  But game still has me collecting for Pinocchio common tokens, I guess to level buildings.


Oh, I saw that you said Pinocchio.  My comment was just due to the fact that IMO Robin Hood seems to be even worse in terms of drop rates.  The common token extra requirements is totally annoying though.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Oh, I saw that you said Pinocchio.  My comment was just due to the fact that IMO Robin Hood seems to be even worse in terms of drop rates.  The common token extra requirements is totally annoying though.


Could not agree more. It’s going to take awhile to finish Robin Hood. Drop rates are horrible.


----------



## wnwardii

The iOS update is available.  Looks like they have added more characters to get Robin Hood's ear hats and other Robin Hood character tokens.  Looks like Jungle Book characters, some Peter Pan characters as well as some Lady and the Tramp characters.  Oh and Bullseye from Toy Story.  Looks like Robin Hood Ears Hat are 600 in the Token store.


----------



## supernova

I just found the update for Android.  I somehow went from 7 characters out for Robin Hood characters to 25 busy characters.  They only added ONE character to help with the common token.  Lovely.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Do we know what type of event this latest Star Wars event will be?  Traditional character addition, or tower event?


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Do we know what type of event this latest Star Wars event will be?  Traditional character addition, or tower event?


Traditional event, I believe.  Haven't heard anything about a tower event looming it's ugly head. Unfortunately, it seems that they have all but given up on permanent content, with so many events happening.  I guess its better to be able to charge new players for chests that won't be useful, except in lining the company's pockets.

On a plus side, I'll be dining at Sci-Fi when the event starts on Thursday.  Hope my burger and the move screen won't distract me from starting the event on time


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Traditional event, I believe.  Haven't heard anything about a tower event looming it's ugly head. Unfortunately, it seems that they have all but given up on permanent content, with so many events happening.  I guess its better to be able to charge new players for chests that won't be useful, except in lining the company's pockets.
> 
> On a plus side, I'll be dining at Sci-Fi when the event starts on Thursday.  Hope my burger and the move screen won't distract me from starting the event on time
> View attachment 665055


Thanks.  And have a fantastic time!  Is the Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant good / fun?  I only know of it from the little room they had in the old VMK.  I have not been to Florida since 1988 when I visited Epcot.  Only saw WDW once before that in 1979.  But, I can't complain.  I live 30 minutes away from Disneyland.  I just wish I felt well enough to go lately.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Also, I downloaded the update.  I see now that the new SW characters will be a Stormtrooper, Lando Calrissian, and Yoda.  I like Star Wars, but yikes.  This is a lot of Star Wars.  The Rescuers anyone? The Aristocrats?  

Actually... I would love to see a group of characters for the Main Street Electrical Parade... Pete's Dragon, spinning turtle, Cinderella's carriage?  I would LOVE to see THAT event.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Thanks.  And have a fantastic time!  Is the Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant good / fun?  I only know of it from the little room they had in the old VMK.  I have not been to Florida since 1988 when I visited Epcot.  Only saw WDW once before that in 1979.  But, I can't complain.  I live 30 minutes away from Disneyland.  I just wish I felt well enough to go lately.


Food is decent.  It's more the atmosphere.  Definitely something they could have on both coasts.  I guess keeping them in World or Land is what keeps guests visiting both states.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Also, I downloaded the update.  I see now that the new SW characters will be a Stormtrooper, Lando Calrissian, and Yoda.  I like Star Wars, but yikes.  This is a lot of Star Wars.  The Rescuers anyone? The Aristocrats?
> 
> Actually... I would love to see a group of characters for the Main Street Electrical Parade... Pete's Dragon, spinning turtle, Cinderella's carriage?  I would LOVE to see THAT event.


The Rescuers?  Never hear of it.

But yes, even if not an entire parade set of floats, they could have certainly included one in this new event, especially since we already have a Star Wars float.  Sometimes these idiots just don't seem to be looking wide enough.  Tunnel vision is their specialty.


----------



## wnwardii

This is not a permanent storyline event.  It is a limited event.  The Stormtrooper will be the Premium Character.  Not sure how many gems it will cost.  There are some costumes that you will have to get to proceed through the event.  Luke has a costume and so does Boba Fett.  If I recall there are also two new buildings, one of which is Cloud City.  Most of the comments I have seen on Twitter and Instagram were so "No more Star Wars".  But as we all have learned, while they ask for feedback, they rarely listen.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Food is decent.  It's more the atmosphere.  Definitely something they could have on both coasts.  I guess keeping them in World or Land is what keeps guests visiting both states.


Unfortunately, space is at a premium out here in California.  I am not willing to lose anything we already have for the Sci-Fi Dine in - though I would love to experience it some day.  I am already ticked off that they sacrificed Tower of Terror for Marvel stuff (though I have not ridden it as Guardian of the Galaxy so I guess I need to hold back my rage for now).  I just love a creepy, haunted atmosphere and I doubt GOTG is it.


----------



## mmmears

Super unexcited about more star wars nonsense.  Not sure if I will even bother.

@supernova, have a great time at the Sci-Fi.  I love the atmosphere in there.  It's been a "must-do" for us for years because those movie trailers are just so entertaining. It would be awesome if they built one at DL.


----------



## supernova

Supernova goes to the movies...

.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, since I already had Luke I have actually hit a wall for (almost) once.  Waiting on Lando.  I am glad for newer players that they had a shot at Luke.  They should do more of than rather than being the money grubbers that they are.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, since I already had Luke I have actually hit a wall for (almost) once.  Waiting on Lando.  I am glad for newer players that they had a shot at Luke.  They should do more of than rather than being the money grubbers that they are.


The only thing I decided was to not use 500 gems for the Storm Trooper we will see. I have also hit the wall for Lando.


----------



## Jason_V

Just waiting on Lando to open up tomorrow. Stormtrooper is already at 3 and I'm done with Luke in Bespin costume tasks. Now just collecting currency and getting a billion other characters upgraded.

I REALLY wish they would let everyone progress at their own pace instead of this drip, drip, drip of unlocking everything.


----------



## supernova

I couldn't figure out why those little square gray robot things were only giving me currency.  Then I noticed that I'm currently sitting on 1314 of the common tokens.  Guess I can stop clicking on the robots.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I couldn't figure out why those little square gray robot things were only giving me currency.  Then I noticed that I'm currently sitting on 1314 of the common tokens.  Guess I can stop clicking on the robots.


Yeah, I have almost 700 common tokens (actually... thank God!).  But I don't mind a few clicks for some EC.  At least we don't have to hunt them down.

How was Sci-Fi Dine In?


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> How was Sci-Fi Dine In?


Delicious, thanks!  Now that we're nearly done with this whole Covid nonsense, they are back to seating the entire car.  First they tried to stick me in with a family of four, which included two (very) small children.  Not happening.  So they were kind enough to switch me to the second rowt (some of the cars have three rows, this one had two) behind a couple.  At least there was plexi in this car, as many of the others did not.  Always a great time at Sci Fi... when I can get a reservation!


----------



## supernova

Wouldn't it have more sense to build Cloud City first since we have Lando and THEN Dagobah just before welcoming Yoda?  Or am I just accidentally thinking rationally again.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Wouldn't it have more sense to build Cloud City first since we have Lando and THEN Dagobah just before welcome Yoda?  Or am I just accidentally thinking rationally again.


You're assuming the interns have even seen the movies.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I swear that I just saw Luke come out of Tortuga Tavern.  Is that doubling as the Star Wars Cantina?


----------



## wnwardii

Have hit another time wall.  Have 1 day and 18 hours before starting to collect for Boba Fett's Bounty Hunter costume.  Guess time to just continue leveling up Lando and Imperial Stormtrooper


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> You're assuming the interns have even seen the movies.


Probably not on their salary, no.


----------



## supernova

Someone remind me again why I have to wait two days for Boba Fett's comfy costume... ?


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> Have hit another time wall.  Have 1 day and 18 hours before starting to collect for Boba Fett's Bounty Hunter costume.  Guess time to just continue leveling up Lando and Imperial Stormtrooper


I am bummed that I don't have Boba Fett yet.  I really want Yoda and now I am concerned I won't be able to get him...  Don't have the gems for the Stormtrooper and don't feel like shelling out $10 for pixels.  BTW, does anyone even get NFT's?


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> BTW, does anyone even get NFT's?


Not I.  And my portfolio does not include Bitcoin.


----------



## anya.sparrow

OK, I have a positive thing to say about this 100th Star Wars event.  At least I am going to have enough tokens to upgrade the new buildings to be helpful with the new characters.


----------



## Jason_V

Patiently waiting for to see who is needed to get Boba's other costume. Hopefully it's as easy as Luke's Bespin outfit was (for me, anyway). 

This is still the dumbest thing in this game...let people progress at their own pace. Especially in a limited time event.


----------



## DisTXMom

I got Boba Fett in today’s chest!!


----------



## mama2ellie

Is the Marauder Shuttle an attraction or a concession? It says concession bundle but has an attraction icon next to it.


----------



## wnwardii

I did a bit of looking.  It appears that the Marauder Shuttle was actually introduced a year ago with the Star Wars: A New Hope event.  It seems that it was part of the Tooka Dolls event.  So it does appear that this is an attraction that has been brought back for a limited time.


----------



## anya.sparrow

DisTXMom said:


> I got Boba Fett in today’s chest!!


I did too!  I am wondering if that was the default prize for all of us that didn't have Boba Fett?  As part of their event strategy?  Are they actually doing smart things?


----------



## beavismom

Not a default prize.  I didn't have Boba Fett and didn't get him in the chest either.  I snagged the required items for him with elixir when the chess popped out a concession.  At least they are being cool with that part of the event.


----------



## supernova

mama2ellie said:


> Is the Marauder Shuttle an attraction or a concession? It says concession bundle but has an attraction icon next to it.


First prize in a tapper event a couple if years ago.  The same way they offered the Oggie Boogie Spin attraction.  So only a very few people could receive it.  And now they want to charge ten bucks?  Yeah, um.... no thank you.


----------



## Arundal

Have they slowed us down collecting for Boba  Fetts costume or am I just slowed down, Luke’s was so quick


----------



## wnwardii

Arundal said:


> Have they slowed us down collecting for Boba  Fetts costume or am I just slowed down, Luke’s was so quick


Yes and no.  I agree the drop rates are a bit slower.  But you can go to Merlin's shop and purchase Boba's Blaster token for 375.  You could "try" to get the Fabric via the Amber Chest.


----------



## Arundal

wnwardii said:


> Yes and no.  I agree the drop rates are a bit slower.  But you can go to Merlin's shop and purchase Boba's Blaster token for 375.  You could "try" to get the Fabric via the Amber Chest.


Thanks, might as well continue collecting blasters until I have enough cloth.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I agree that the drop rates on the items needed for Boba's costume are pretty poor.  Right now, I am trying to decide if I should enchant this first building to level 2 to help with Lando, or to wait and see what the Cloud City enchantments look like.  I am leaning towards waiting on Cloud City.  According to fandom page, Cloud City's enchantments are going to be geared more towards the brand new characters.  I just don't know how accurate that is since Cloud City is not available (to me) yet.  Has anyone gotten to it yet?


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I agree that the drop rates on the items needed for Boba's costume are pretty poor.  Right now, I am trying to decide if I should enchant this first building to level 2 to help with Lando, or to wait and see what the Cloud City enchantments look like.  I am leaning towards waiting on Cloud City.  According to fandom page, Cloud City's enchantments are going to be geared more towards the brand new characters.  I just don't know how accurate that is since Cloud City is not available (to me) yet.  Has anyone gotten to it yet?


Yes.  Waiting the final four hours for Cloud City to finish building.  Then a, what, four day timewall for Yoda, probably?  Depends on how many tasks they have lined up for us before hand.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Yes.  Waiting the final four hours for Cloud City to finish building.  Then a, what, four day timewall for Yoda, probably?  Depends on how many tasks they have lined up for us before hand.


Dude, you are always far and away ahead of me.  Do you sleep?  Do you set timers?  Do you spend gems to complete tasks?  What's going on here?  I have maintained perfect happiness and I am still only at 6 pieces of fabric.  I started collecting immediately!


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Dude, you are always far and away ahead of me.  Do you sleep?  Do you set timers?  Do you spend gems to complete tasks?  What's going on here?  I have maintained perfect happiness and I am still only at 6 pieces of fabric.  I started collecting immediately!


Not LAST night, anyway.  Drove back up to WDW for a one-night stay.  Magic Kingdom was open from 11pm until 1am for deluxe resort guests.  Woks up the night before at 3:30am to be on the road for 4:30 to be at Epcot for 8am.  Was DRAGGING by one in the morning, but I made it to park close...


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Dude, you are always far and away ahead of me.  Do you sleep?  Do you set timers?  Do you spend gems to complete tasks?  What's going on here?  I have maintained perfect happiness and I am still only at 6 pieces of fabric.  I started collecting immediately!


So far I only have 3 of each token. I feel like my iPhone is just unlucky getting them to drop.


----------



## mmmears

I got the costume.  The fabric drops were fine.  It was the gun or whatever that 2nd item  was that gave me trouble.  I finally caved in and bought the last one from Merlin's shop (but didn't use gems or anything for the rest of what I collected).   

I think that Boba Fett had a short task after getting his new outfit, and now Luke is busy doing something or other.  

So I still haven't built Cloud City and can't comment on what items, if any, it will give us.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Not LAST night, anyway.  Drove back up to WDW for a one-night stay.  Magic Kingdom was open from 11pm until 1am for deluxe resort guests.  Woks up the night before at 3:30am to be on the road for 4:30 to be at Epcot for 8am.  Was DRAGGING by one in the morning, but I made it to park close...


Oh, I am so jealous.  The park is so beautiful all lit up.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I got the costume.  The fabric drops were fine.  It was the gun or whatever that 2nd item  was that gave me trouble.  I finally caved in and bought the last one from Merlin's shop (but didn't use gems or anything for the rest of what I collected).
> 
> I think that Boba Fett had a short task after getting his new outfit, and now Luke is busy doing something or other.
> 
> So I still haven't built Cloud City and can't comment on what items, if any, it will give us.


Thanks!  I see Merlin's shop in my future... that is if I can get the rest of the stinking fabric pieces.


----------



## supernova

Cloud City is finished.  First up is a task for Boba Fett, but I still have to wait 20 minutes until whatever he's busy doing is done.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Cloud City is finished.  First up is a task for Boba Fett, but I still have to wait 20 minutes until whatever he's busy doing is done.


Well, I have 4 days until I start looking for items for Yoda, so I guess a few tasks shouldn't surprise me.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Well, I have 4 days until I start looking for items for Yoda, so I guess a few tasks shouldn't surprise me.


Lando, Luke, and now Fett have tasks.  Just a couple of more, most likely, until Yoda unlocks.  Deciding whether I want to enchant two of the buildings for Yoda hats and canes....

EDIT:
And now Luke for an additional 2-hour task.  Probably more to come because it would be crazy to have to sit around for three days with nothing to do... ?


----------



## mmmears

I have a joint task going on in the Cloud. I also upgraded it because it does seem like that one will drop Yoda items (and I happen to have whatever is needed to upgrade it a bunch of times).


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, Cloud City should be done in a couple of hours.  I guess I am not doing terribly.  But I am going to be pretty busy tomorrow and I am going to a concert tomorrow night so it could all go to poop.


----------



## Yayadeb

I don’t have Cloud City. It says I need to complete more events for The Empire Strikes Back. Is this the new event that’s happening now, because all my other Star Wars characters are at 10 and nothing to complete.
Do I need that new Stormtrooper guy at 500 gems? 
I went ahead and used my potions for the Boba outfit gun, and need 2 more cloths.. I hope Yoda isn’t going to cost a lot, because I will wipe out my EC with this dang Boba outfit.


----------



## supernova

Yayadeb said:


> I don’t have Cloud City. It says I need to complete more events for The Empire Strikes Back. Is this the new event that’s happening now, because all my other Star Wars characters are at 10 and nothing to complete.
> Do I need that new Stormtrooper guy at 500 gems?
> I went ahead and used my potions for the Boba outfit gun, and need 2 more cloths.. I hope Yoda isn’t going to cost a lot, because I will wipe out my EC with this dang Boba outfit.


Stormtrooper isn't required to build Cloud City.  Once you have Boba Fett's bounty hunter costume, there will be two or three tasks until Cloud City unlocks.


----------



## supernova

Had enough enchantment tokens to get both new Star Wars attractions to level 3 so they can help with Yoda.  I'm only in this event for Yoda's comfy costume.  Lando is at 5, Stormtrooper is at 6.

Other than that, Marion is at 10 and Little John is ready for 10.  Robin Hood at 6, Hiss at 9, Prince John at 8.


----------



## Arundal

Took a long time but got rest of cloth and bought from Merlin the remaining Blasters. Building Cloudy City now so running a little behind but several days to Yoda.


----------



## Onceler

Yoda requires 12 epic and 8 legendary tokens and we have four days to collect them. There are going to be a bunch of unhappy people as well as people desperate enough to buy the $16 and $20 bundles.


----------



## supernova

Currently sitting at 2 canes and 2 ear hats.  Have Stormtrooper and Lando maxed out and won't level them up in case there are token conflicts.

After purchasing the Stormtrooper and enchanting the two new attractions to level 3, I am pretty confident that I won't have to worry about paying the money for a bundle.  Sorry, interns.  You'll have to find your summer semester textbook money elsewhere.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Currently sitting at 2 canes and 2 ear hats.  Have Stormtrooper and Lando maxed out and won't level them up in case there are token conflicts.
> 
> After purchasing the Stormtrooper and enchanting the two new attractions to level 3, I am pretty confident that I won't have to worry about paying the money for a bundle.  Sorry, interns.  You'll have to find your summer semester textbook money elsewhere.


Afraid I did not have enough tokens but to enchant both properties to level 2. So they are not going to help me much. Need a few more to get at least one of the properties to 3. We will see, I am to 2 Hats/Ears so far and no Canes.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Afraid I did not have enough tokens but to enchant both properties to level 2. So they are not going to help me much. Need a few more to get at least one of the properties to 3. We will see, I am to 2 Hats/Ears so far and no Canes.


Plenty of time, though!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Onceler said:


> Yoda requires 12 epic and 8 legendary tokens and we have four days to collect them. There are going to be a bunch of unhappy people as well as people desperate enough to buy the $16 and $20 bundles.


Yeah, I don't know that I'll make it.  I am pretty ticked off since I have kept way on top of this event.


----------



## mmmears

Don't forget that you can also get Yoda with gems on the last day.  If you don't have all the items but you have most of them it can be a pretty cheap way to get a character you really, really want.  I haven't needed to do this (yet) but I'd rather do it that way than pay $10 outright.  I think my Yoda would cost me around 500 gems right now, so with 3 days more to go I'm not worried.  I check on that number because it takes the stress out of the game for me.


----------



## supernova

I'm already 6/12 canes but only 2/8 ear hats.  Not worried in the least, though.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> Don't forget that you can also get Yoda with gems on the last day.  If you don't have all the items but you have most of them it can be a pretty cheap way to get a character you really, really want.  I haven't needed to do this (yet) but I'd rather do it that way than pay $10 outright.  I think my Yoda would cost me around 500 gems right now, so with 3 days more to go I'm not worried.  I check on that number because it takes the stress out of the game for me.


I have never gotten to anywhere near that amount of gems.  I have used them a little bit on chests, but even if I had not I don't think I would be close.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I have never gotten to anywhere near that amount of gems.  I have used them a little bit on chests, but even if I had not I don't think I would be close.


Now I'm down to 350 with 3.5 days to go.  I figure it's going to drag out but I'm going to get him before time runs out.  I don't like the additional stress their events add to my life though.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I'm already 6/12 canes but only 2/8 ear hats.  Not worried in the least, though.


I had to get up early today, and just collected and I have the opposite. I have 8/8 ear hats and 2/12 canes. It’s strange I would have all the ears after less than 24 hours from the start but I will take it.  I am usually struggling down to the last day and may still be doing that for the canes!


----------



## supernova

Yoda today.  Woke up this morning to this...

EDIT: One cane to go...


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I have never gotten to anywhere near that amount of gems.  I have used them a little bit on chests, but even if I had not I don't think I would be close.


I wonder what you might be doing wrong?  I think you mentioned that you've been playing since close to the beginning, so you should be able to stockpile pretty easily.  I've bought the gem characters for every event.  I picked up the stormtrooper and I'm already back up at 272.  Are you watching the videos for 2 gems daily?  Are you running parades with all floats?  I normally get at least 5 gems per parade.... usually more.  Yesterday one of them gave me 15 gems between three floats.  Granted, I have never bought a single chest, but I rarely find myself short.  Right now I'll just keep stockpiling for the next event.


----------



## Sabres431

5/12 canes and 0/8 hats....yippee


----------



## Yayadeb

I can’t even welcome Yoda yet. So many tasks after Cloud City built. Now granted, I’m on an Alaskan cruise right now, and Wifi is spotty, but if I don’t get him, it is what it is.
Just sent the 2 characters on the 4hr task, so I’m hoping that will do it, and I can finally welcome Yoda.


----------



## supernova

Odd (well, not really) how that final cane just won't seem to drop for me. Or the very last Robin Hood hat.  Idiots.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Odd (well, not really) how that final cane just won't seem to drop for me. Or the very last Robin Hood hat.  Idiots.


That was quick for even you!  I am at 8/8 hats and 7/12 for the canes.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> That was quick for even you!  I am at 8/8 hats and 7/12 for the canes.


Finally got the last cane.  Started Yoda off on his first two-hour task.  I figure he'll need to be at 2 before the event ends.  Which I guess technically at this point, it has for me.  I got my 16 gems and now it's on to just keep leveling up characters.  Wondering if I just leave the other two where they are to maximize on the gem conversion, and then start moving them up when it's based on magic.  I just checked and I'm sitting on close to 73,042,434 in useless magic anyway.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I wonder what you might be doing wrong?  I think you mentioned that you've been playing since close to the beginning, so you should be able to stockpile pretty easily.  I've bought the gem characters for every event.  I picked up the stormtrooper and I'm already back up at 272.  Are you watching the videos for 2 gems daily?  Are you running parades with all floats?  I normally get at least 5 gems per parade.... usually more.  Yesterday one of them gave me 15 gems between three floats.  Granted, I have never bought a single chest, but I rarely find myself short.  Right now I'll just keep stockpiling for the next event.


I think I have 3 floats.  Maybe I need to upgrade.  I do everything else.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Finally got the last cane.  Started Yoda off on his first two-hour task.  I figure he'll need to be at 2 before the event ends.  Which I guess technically at this point, it has for me.  I got my 16 gems and now it's on to just keep leveling up characters.  Wondering if I just leave the other two where they are to maximize on the gem conversion, and then start moving them up when it's based on magic.  I just checked and I'm sitting on close to 73,042,434 in useless magic anyway.


Grats, I still need 5 more Canes.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I think I have 3 floats.  Maybe I need to upgrade.  I do everything else.


I think so.  When I replied to your message at 7:10 this morning, I was at 272 gems.  Less than 12 hours later, I'm up to 299.  Granted, I got 16 for finishing the Star Wars set, but I received an additional 11 gems from parades and chests in that short time.  I don't remember if it takes gems or magic to open parade slots, but I've had all seven floats running for as long as I can remember.


----------



## mmmears

For once the RNG was working in my favor.  I woke up this morning and checked the game and had enough items to welcome Yoda.  He's at L2 now.  I'm not sure if it's because I have all the other SW characters or if it's just dumb luck.  I'm going with option 2.

ETA - he's actually at Level 3.  There are still tasks to do before I technically finish.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I think so.  When I replied to your message at 7:10 this morning, I was at 272 gems.  Less than 12 hours later, I'm up to 299.  Granted, I got 16 for finishing the Star Wars set, but I received an additional 11 gems from parades and chests in that short time.  I don't remember if it takes gems or magic to open parade slots, but I've had all seven floats running for as long as I can remember.


I must have the wrong floats in my parade, I rarely get gems.


----------



## Renarr

One thing to keep in mind is that if the parade float can drop a token -- and it does -- that parade float will never drop gems in the same run.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I must have the wrong floats in my parade, I rarely get gems.


Different floats have different gem possibilities, but I think they all offer at least 3?  Not a guarantee for any parade cycle, but there's always a chance of each float giving gems at the end of a parade.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> For once the RNG was working in my favor.  I woke up this morning and checked the game and had enough items to welcome Yoda.  He's at L2 now.  I'm not sure if it's because I have all the other SW characters or if it's just dumb luck.  I'm going with option 2.
> 
> ETA - he's actually at Level 3.  There are still tasks to do before I technically finish.


I can't recall ever finishing an event with over two days to spare before.  It'll be nice to just casually cruise through the next couple of days...


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I can't recall ever finishing an event with over two days to spare before.  It'll be nice to just casually cruise through the next couple of days...


Agreed I got my last cane about an hour ago, and Yoda is out on his first quest!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Agreed I got my last cane about an hour ago, and Yoda is out on his first quest!


Congratulations!  Just a note that Yoda will need to be at 2.  But only if you feel the burning need to "finish" the event.  At least you were able to get the character... and the 16 gems!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Congratulations!  Just a note that Yoda will need to be at 2.  But only if you feel the burning need to "finish" the event.  At least you were able to get the character... and the 16 gems!


No burning need but with a couple days left I am sure I will finish.


----------



## mmmears

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is finding this event easier and less stressful.  Having an almost endless supply of common tokens certainly helped.  I have Yoda at level 4 today (the items have been dropping at a much slower rate today, but I cannot complain since it's been an easy one here).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who is finding this event easier and less stressful.  Having an almost endless supply of common tokens certainly helped.  I have Yoda at level 4 today (the items have been dropping at a much slower rate today, but I cannot complain since it's been an easy one here).


Also helped to only need three characters instead of the usual four to seven character sets!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Also helped to only need three characters instead of the usual four to seven character sets!



Yep.  I'm thankful this event is shorter than the usual one.  As it is they had to add yet another unnamed stormtrooper to boost it up to 3.


----------



## Wdw1015

I cannot get the Yoda tokens to save my life, been collecting since he was available. It’s also worth nothing that neither of the enchanted attractions have ever dropped a Yoda token, it’s always been something else.   Frustrating that once again, I had to sit around for 3 days with nothing to dowaiting for Yoda to open and now I may not have enough time to get him without spending gems.


----------



## mara512

I have needed 2 yoga canes for 2 days now.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I have needed 2 yoga canes for 2 days now.


These idiot interns seem to slow things down in hopes of sending people into panic mode so that they are more inclined to spend cash on the final character.  Odd how they don't offer any of the others for immediate purchase, huh?  Anyway, after a bit things should start picking up for you.  Here's hoping you collect all that you need before Saturday.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> I cannot get the Yoda tokens to save my life, been collecting since he was available. It’s also worth nothing that neither of the enchanted attractions have ever dropped a Yoda token, it’s always been something else.   Frustrating that once again, I had to sit around for 3 days with nothing to dowaiting for Yoda to open and now I may not have enough time to get him without spending gems.


I found that to be the case, too.  Tons (and tons) of Lando stuff.  Not much by way of Yoda tokens.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I still only have 5 canes and 1 yoda hat.  Guess it's not happening, as I only have 100 gems and I am not going to fork out $13.99.  Screw you interns.


----------



## mmmears

I'm so sorry for those of you with bad drop rates.  I have been there and it's so frustrating.  I don't like the RNG on this game.  I'd prefer to just get the items if you hunt for them, even if the tasks were longer.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I'm so sorry for those of you with bad drop rates.  I have been there and it's so frustrating.  I don't like the RNG on this game.  I'd prefer to just get the items if you hunt for them, even if the tasks were longer.


Thanks.  I am just... frustrated.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Thanks.  I am just... frustrated.


 I totally get it.  I have a feeling I'll be hit hard with the next dumb event.  Have I mentioned how much I hate timed events?


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I totally get it.  I have a feeling I'll be hit hard with the next dumb event.  Have I mentioned how much I hate timed events?


Yeah, a main storyline addition would be really welcome right about now.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> These idiot interns seem to slow things down in hopes of sending people into panic mode so that they are more inclined to spend cash on the final character.  Odd how they don't offer any of the others for immediate purchase, huh?  Anyway, after a bit things should start picking up for you.  Here's hoping you collect all that you need before Saturday.


Thanks.  I actually just got the last cane needed.   They can try their hardest but I won’t be spending money in the game.


----------



## anya.sparrow

OK, here's a dumb forum question.  Is there a setting so that it takes you to your next new post in a thread?  I don't seem to see one.


----------



## wiihoo888

I just have one stupid Yoda head left to get him. Leaving for Epcot in a bit. Actually entertaining bringing my iPad to the park with me to see if a stupid head drops. Just one stinking head…..


----------



## supernova

wiihoo888 said:


> I just have one stupid Yoda head left to get him. Leaving for Epcot in a bit. Actually entertaining bringing my iPad to the park with me to see if a stupid head drops. Just one stinking head…..


Just one more reason to be playing on your phone and not a tablet.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Hey interns, you're doing something wrong if the most satisfying part of the event is sending characters home!


----------



## mara512

anya.sparrow said:


> Hey interns, you're doing something wrong if the most satisfying part of the event is sending characters home!


Ha ha.  Agree.


----------



## wiihoo888

supernova said:


> Just one more reason to be playing on your phone and not a tablet.


Totally hear you.  Vowed a long time ago I wouldn’t put it on my phone and let it occupy all of my time. But….I did end up taking my iPad to Epcot today. I did get Yoda, but didn’t get to level him up. I’ll still call it a win


----------



## supernova

wiihoo888 said:


> Totally hear you.  Vowed a long time ago I wouldn’t put it on my phone and let it occupy all of my time. But….I did end up taking my iPad to Epcot today. I did get Yoda, but didn’t get to level him up. I’ll still call it a win


At the end of the day, you only need to get the character, so you made it!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Some better prizes for these events would really go a long way.  I really think that the last milestone should be a character chest for every event.  It doesn't mean we are guaranteed one, just give us a chance.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Some better prizes for these events would really go a long way.  I really think that the last milestone should be a character chest for every event.  It doesn't mean we are guaranteed one, just give us a chance.



I'm not even participating in this one.  It's really not worth the time and effort.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I'm not even participating in this one.  It's really not worth the time and effort.


It's really not.


----------



## beavismom

Nope, no need for another pizza, or whatever other lame concession I would get.  Good for newer players hopefully.


----------



## Wdw1015

These pop-up ads have really gotten out of control lately.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wdw1015 said:


> These pop-up ads have really gotten out of control lately.


I have noticed the same things.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I spent the 95 gems and upgraded my parade with about a week left in the last SW event.  I am trying to decide if my gems are growing faster.  Maybe a little bit, but most parades still yield nothing and definitely never more than 5.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I spent the 95 gems and upgraded my parade with about a week left in the last SW event.  I am trying to decide if my gems are growing faster.  Maybe a little bit, but most parades still yield nothing and definitely never more than 5.


Same.  I think I got 2 gems once or maybe twice, and I upgraded my parade a year ago I think.


----------



## mmmears

Anyone see what's coming next?  @supernova I think you'll be pleased (if what I read online is correct, and we all know that there is lots of bad info online   ).


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> Anyone see what's coming next?  @supernova I think you'll be pleased (if what I read online is correct, and we all know that there is lots of bad info online   ).


Where does one find DMK 'spoilers"?  I don't frequent any other boards...


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> Where does one find DMK 'spoilers"?  I don't frequent any other boards...


Usually there is a post or two on Twitter (@DisneyMKingdoms) or on Instagram (disneymagickingdoms).  The current post is a big diamond rising out of the water that looks to be in a possible bayou.  So the thought is that the new event (not sure if permanent content) is going to be based around The Rescuer's.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> Usually there is a post or two on Twitter (@DisneyMKingdoms) or on Instagram (disneymagickingdoms).  The current post is a big diamond rising out of the water that looks to be in a possible bayou.  So the thought is that the new event (not sure if permanent content) is going to be based around The Rescuer's.


Let's cross our fingers that it's permanent content.  And I might have to do a Rescuers re-watch.  I always loved that diamond


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Where does one find DMK 'spoilers"?  I don't frequent any other boards...



I was scrolling on FB and saw the diamond coming out of the swamp.  Most posters think it'll be The Rescuers, where supernova's avatar here comes from IIRC.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I was scrolling on FB and saw the diamond coming out of the swamp.  Most posters think it'll be The Rescuers, where supernova's avatar here comes from IIRC.


Yep... that's Madame Medusa


----------



## mmmears

It's a very underrated movie in my opinion.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Anyone see what's coming next?  @supernova I think you'll be pleased (if what I read online is correct, and we all know that there is lots of bad info online   ).


No.  Way.  If this is true, then I might legit have to start reading the event text screens.  I honestly have NEVER read them, not even from the very beginning of the game.  I've just tapped my way through the screens to keep the game moving.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I was scrolling on FB and saw the diamond coming out of the swamp.  Most posters think it'll be The Rescuers, where supernova's avatar here comes from IIRC.


Just made the forbidden move of visiting their Facebook page.  Confirmed to be The Rescuers.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I spent the 95 gems and upgraded my parade with about a week left in the last SW event.  I am trying to decide if my gems are growing faster.  Maybe a little bit, but most parades still yield nothing and definitely never more than 5.


I don't recall how long ago we started this discussion, but I am now up to 468 gems, when I was down in the 200's at that time.  So I've doubled my gem count in that time.  Granted we received a bunch for character set completion and a few others here and there, but stilll..still...


----------



## mmmears

I thought my news would make you pleased.  Glad your favorite is actually getting added to the game.  Of course, I was thrilled when they added Robin Hood, that is until I realized it was going to take a year to level up the characters.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Just made the forbidden move of visiting their Facebook page.  Confirmed to be The Rescuers.


Do we know if it is permanent or an event?  So happy for you (and me, heh).


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I don't recall how long ago we started this discussion, but I am now up to 468 gems, when I was down in the 200's at that time.  So I've doubled my gem count in that time.  Granted we received a bunch for character set completion and a few others here and there, but stilll..still...


Grrrrrrrr.  OK.  I am nearing 195 gems to upgrade my float (hopefully in the next few days).  When I do that, I will post and then track my gem progress!  I am curious, because you are smoking me.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I thought my news would make you pleased.  Glad your favorite is actually getting added to the game.  Of course, I was thrilled when they added Robin Hood, that is until I realized it was going to take a year to level up the characters.


I've been on the road since last Wednesday, with a flight up to NY and then a long drive down with lots of stops along the way.  Just arrived back home last night at 11:30.  Haven't been on the game or online much (not too smart while you're behind the wheel).  So I only saw the mention today.  I appreciate the good news!

Just started Prince John to 10.  So now I'm down to just Robin Hood, who is at 8.  Looking forward to the tower event when they add the Sheriff of Nottingham!


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Grrrrrrrr.  OK.  I am nearing 195 gems to upgrade my float (hopefully in the next few days).  When I do that, I will post and then track my gem progress!  I am curious, because you are smoking me.


Well, I'm sure as heck not buying gems, so they must be coming from someplace!  Just be sure to clear and run parades as often as you can throughout the day!


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Grrrrrrrr.  OK.  I am nearing 195 gems to upgrade my float (hopefully in the next few days).  When I do that, I will post and then track my gem progress!  I am curious, because you are smoking me.



Since you mentioned this last time I started paying closer attention to my parade results.  I got 5 gems last night and then 10 this morning, so it seems it does make a difference. 


@supernova - I had to tag you with the news.  Your avatar was the first thing I thought of when I saw the news.  Now I need to watch The Rescuers again.


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> Do we know if it is permanent or an event?  So happy for you (and me, heh).


I just looked on their website to see if any mention.  Nothing.  They haven't updated since the most recent patch notes release.  Looked at their Instagram and they have only posted that The Rescuers are next.  No indication if this is permanent or an event.  But it looks like at least 2 characters.  My guess is probably 4 - Bernard, Bianca, Orville and Madame Medusa.  Maybe they could add Penny and Medusa's henchmen.  But this is purely speculation on my part.  The Instagram post shows Bernard and Orville though.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> Since you mentioned this last time I started paying closer attention to my parade results.  I got 5 gems last night and then 10 this morning, so it seems it does make a difference.
> 
> 
> @supernova - I had to tag you with the news.  Your avatar was the first thing I thought of when I saw the news.  Now I need to watch The Rescuers again.


I've received up to 15 gems from one parade, so they do help to generate gems!

I watched it the other night because my wife had never seen it.  Then again, growing up in Jamaica, she never saw most Disney films.  Or much American pop culture, for that matter.  She enjoyed it but just couldn't see my fascination with Medusa.  Silly wife....


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I just looked on their website to see if any mention.  Nothing.  They haven't updated since the most recent patch notes release.  Looked at their Instagram and they have only posted that The Rescuers are next.  No indication if this is permanent or an event.  But it looks like at least 2 characters.  My guess is probably 4 - Bernard, Bianca, Orville and Madame Medusa.  Maybe they could add Penny and Medusa's henchmen.  But this is purely speculation on my part.  The Instagram post shows Bernard and Orville though.


I couldn't see them not adding Penny as part of the initial collection, although I was surprised to see they went with Orville so early on.  So probably both mice, Penny, Orville and Medusa to start.  Then maybe add Snoops the way they added LeFou in a tower challenge that no one but a Rescuers fan will bother participating in.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Well, I'm sure as heck not buying gems, so they must be coming from someplace!  Just be sure to clear and run parades as often as you can throughout the day!


I run the parade every time it is available.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I run the parade every time it is available.


Also be sure that you're running the floats that offer the most gems.  Most are 5 but they can go down to 3, I think.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Also be sure that you're running the floats that offer the most gems.  Most are 5 but they can go down to 3, I think.


Yep, I do!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, The Rescuers pop up today said "The Rescuers Preview" and not event preview so, I am hopeful it's permanent content


----------



## supernova

Curious to hear how everyone is doing with the tapper event towards Mickey's (useless) 50th anniversary costume?  I didn't get it the first time it was offered because I think it was one of those more exclusive prizes, so I'm actually trying this time.  Not so concerned with the Figment tapper thing because the prizes and milestones just weren't worth it.


----------



## mmmears

I'm not even bothering with this one.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have been playing the event, just because it's easy enough to participate and I thought I would see how it would go.  I am playing consistently, but not doing anything in the middle of the night or anythiing.  I don't think there is much hope for the costume.  I am currently at only 33 out of the 145 and there are only 6.5 days left.  Without spending gems to speed things up, the math doesn't work.  And I am going to put my precious gems towards another float instead.  Supernova, do you have any hope of making it to the costume?


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I have been playing the event, just because it's easy enough to participate and I thought I would see how it would go.  I am playing consistently, but not doing anything in the middle of the night or anythiing.  I don't think there is much hope for the costume.  I am currently at only 33 out of the 145 and there are only 6.5 days left.  Without spending gems to speed things up, the math doesn't work.  And I am going to put my precious gems towards another float instead.  Supernova, do you have any hope of making it to the costume?


I should.   The day the event started I was on the road for kstcof the day so I had to be a bit more vigilant today to make up the ones I missed.  I think I computed 24 per day and they are giving us enough birds during the daytime hours, so its not too bad.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> I have been playing the event, just because it's easy enough to participate and I thought I would see how it would go.  I am playing consistently, but not doing anything in the middle of the night or anythiing.  I don't think there is much hope for the costume.  I am currently at only 33 out of the 145 and there are only 6.5 days left.  Without spending gems to speed things up, the math doesn't work.  And I am going to put my precious gems towards another float instead.  Supernova, do you have any hope of making it to the costume?


I am about the same as you with 30 something out of 145. I am playing but not worrying to much if I get it or not. We shall see. Agree with Supernova, it is possible to get it in next 6 days but also keeping in mind new event starts next week!


----------



## Renarr

It's just barely under 21 per day needed.  At calendar reset, you should be at 62 or 63 or so.

I'm a little over halfway there for now, but with the holiday weekend coming up, I'd like to have some good buffer built up to still make it.


----------



## anya.sparrow

OK, I just upgraded my parade to 6 out of 7 floats.  I am sitting at 11 gems right now.  Let's see where this takes me!


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> OK, I just upgraded my parade to 6 out of 7 floats.  I am sitting at 11 gems right now.  Let's see where this takes me!


Seems insane to have to spend gems to make back gems.  I opened the slots a long (long) time ago, so the gem purge to expand my parade is long behind me.  Hopefully you wouldn't have wanted those excess gems to the next event.  But do keep track of your progress and see how you are doing with gems each day.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Seems insane to have to spend gems to make back gems.  I opened the slots a long (long) time ago, so the gem purge to expand my parade is long behind me.  Hopefully you wouldn't have wanted those excess gems to the next event.  But do keep track of your progress and see how you are doing with gems each day.


Hopefully the "investment" pays off.  I did notice this morning was the first time I ever got 10 gems out of a parade, so that was pretty great  (that was when I was still at 5 floats, btw).


----------



## sophirolr

I am completely addicted already


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Hopefully the "investment" pays off.  I did notice this morning was the first time I ever got 10 gems out of a parade, so that was pretty great  (that was when I was still at 5 floats, btw).


I wouldn't worry about opening the last two slots for now.  If your luck continues and you're able to score 10 gems per day, that is 70 by week's end alone just from parades.  Then you have two for the videos and them from any characters you can level up.


----------



## hopemax

anya.sparrow said:


> OK, I just upgraded my parade to 6 out of 7 floats.  I am sitting at 11 gems right now.  Let's see where this takes me!


People on reddit have done the math at various times, and it will still take 6+ months to get ROI for upgrading those 195 gem spots.  But they are still worth it, because once you've maxed out your characters, parades are the only way to get lots of gems.  And the only way to convert magic into gems. Once I got all 7 floats, I did notice the gems coming more freely.  Some days you get no gems, some days you get multiples in the same float.  I do get 15 gems from one parade often enough to notice (once or twice per month, I think) and I think I have on occasion gotten 20 gems from one parade. But 0, 5 or 10 are most common.  I earn enough between full-events to get back up to 700 gems which allows me to purchase the 2 premium event characters, premium building and parade float.  But sometimes they throw in extra events and I don't have enough gems to get those too.  I had to skip Ashoka (in both games) and Khan (in my Windows game) recently because I didn't have an extra 500 gems to still be confident in having 700 by the next event.

As for the mini-event I am at 105/103 so I am feeling pretty good about getting the 145 needed for Mickey's costume in both games.  I prefer these things as milestone rewards vs leaderboard so when they show up as milestone, I at least try.


----------



## wnwardii

The Facebook livestream is currently premiering.  I just popped in real quick and this appears to be a Tower event.  I couldn't figure out how to start the livestream from the beginning, so will go back in a bit when it is over to get details.


----------



## wnwardii

So was able to watch it.  The Rescuers are *permanent content*.  But there is a Tower Challenge that will start alongside this addition.  With this update, only two (2) new permanent characters are being introduced - Bernard and Orville.  Other characters will be added at a later time (no mention of who though).  There will be a Rescuer float you will be able to get.  One new attraction (10x10 dimension), one new concession (5x5) and there is at least a gold trophy.  The update can be downloaded starting Monday, May 31st, but the event won't be starting until Thursday, June 2nd.  Different platforms may get the update at different times (normal process).

The Tower Challenge will have three chapters.  First chapter starts June 2nd.  Second chapter starts June 7th.  Third chapter starts June 12th.  Tower Challenge ends on June 17th.  The Patch Notes, live now on their website, has all of the details about the Tower Challenge including the characters that will be used or that can be earned.  From what I could tell, Bailey (Finding Nemo) appears to be the main character to get from the Tower Challenge.  But I think you can also get Nemo, Sina (Moana) and Sebastian.

There was a mention of some new way to get elixir.  Didn't quite understand since it was real quick.  But this should be documented in the Patch Notes as well.


----------



## supernova

Two characters?  Lovely.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Two characters?  Lovely.


I did not hear where in the main story line they are going to insert the new characters. Maybe at end.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Two characters?  Lovely.



And not even the 2 main characters.  I guess they will drag this out and make us pay eventually.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Two characters?  Lovely.


Yea, that seems ridiculous.  There are definitely enough characters in that movie to do more.  I would think the minimum would be 3!!


----------



## anya.sparrow

sophirolr said:


> I am completely addicted already


Welcome!  Have fun!


supernova said:


> I wouldn't worry about opening the last two slots for now.  If your luck continues and you're able to score 10 gems per day, that is 70 by week's end alone just from parades.  Then you have two for the videos and them from any characters you can level up.


I do have the 6/7.  Glad to see that the 7th float will "only" be another 195 gems, but it can definitely wait.  Aside from wanting gems for future events, I have some characters I would like to buy... Boo off the top of my head.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Two characters?  Lovely.


Two characters is absurd. The movie is literally called "The Rescuers" PLURAL. How do you only introduce one rescuer?


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> Two characters is absurd. The movie is literally called "The Rescuers" PLURAL. How do you only introduce one rescuer?


Looks like the crop of interns they hired on for this summer session are by far the most braindead of any group yet.  Friggin' brilliant.  Way to already _fork_ things up.  Egad.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Welcome!  Have fun!
> 
> I do have the 6/7.  Glad to see that the 7th float will "only" be another 195 gems, but it can definitely wait.  Aside from wanting gems for future events, I have some characters I would like to buy... Boo off the top of my head.


You might as well buy Boo.  It's not like you'll need gems for the Rescuers.  A film where the villain is after... a gem.


----------



## supernova

sophirolr said:


> I am completely addicted already


Just give it time.  Before you know it you'll be frustrated as heck over the fact that it's nearly impossible to start the game this late and still be able to make any sort of progress in events.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am pretty disappointed right now.  I have had 3 parades in a row with zero gems, and I am only at 71/145 on the birdies.  And I play almost constantly unless I am asleep.  Grrr.


----------



## supernova

Just finished Mickey's costume.  Now I'm only missing six...


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Just finished Mickey's costume.  Now I'm only missing six...


That's amazing.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Just finished Mickey's costume.  Now I'm only missing six...


Awesome. I am at 112, so need a few more, we will see!


----------



## Arundal

As of this morning I need 24 more to get the 50th Anniversary outfit, should not be a problem.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I still need 56.  There's no way.  On one hand, it's only a costume.  On the other hand, it's not a bench and I tend to be a completist.  Oh well.  On to the two character Rescuers addition.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I still need 56.  There's no way.  On one hand, it's only a costume.  On the other hand, it's not a bench and I tend to be a completist.  Oh well.  On to the two character Rescuers addition.


Well, we still haven't had a need for Minnie's 50th costume, so I wouldn't count on this being of any use any time soon.  If ever.


----------



## Arundal

I went to sleep needing 6 more which I got this morning, now just filling up the empty slots for next time and that’s it for me. Agree with Supernova now we need Minnie’s outfit.


----------



## DisTXMom

Looking at patch notes- does this mean we should try to convert our decorations/concessions to elixir (and maybe spend it if there are attractions we don’t have) or hold onto it since it looks like decorations will be more rare?


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I went to sleep needing 6 more which I got this morning, now just filling up the empty slots for next time and that’s it for me. Agree with Supernova now we need Minnie’s outfit.


I don't even remember when we got Minnie's outfit but I sure do remember the last time it was necessary.  Which was never.

I did the same thing with my tokens.  Filled them up after my last collection, so now I have three rounds ready to collect next time they do this bird thing.


----------



## supernova

DisTXMom said:


> Looking at patch notes- does this mean we should try to convert our decorations/concessions to elixir (and maybe spend it if there are attractions we don’t have) or hold onto it since it looks like decorations will be more rare?


I never bother with patch notes or live streams, so I'm not sure what they're going to introduce at this point.  Normally just wait until it's time to play.


----------



## wiihoo888

Feeling stupid. Never even realized the floats could be upgraded until today. Oop! And only catching up on comments today….yes, the last event was that exciting


----------



## supernova

wiihoo888 said:


> Feeling stupid. Never even realized the floats could be upgraded until today. Oop! And only catching up on comments today….yes, the last event was that exciting


By upgraded, do you mean expanding the slots on the parade?


----------



## wiihoo888

supernova said:


> By upgraded, do you mean expanding the slots on the parade?


Yup. Probably has even been a part of the game the whole time. Somehow just never found it or read the words telling me it was there


----------



## wnwardii

an interesting situation has occurred.  I just downloaded the update for iOS.  Started the game back up and it appears I am able to start the event and welcome Bernard.  Orville is a premium character and is 500 gems.  They will probably have a pay option as well for Orville.  You will get 12 gems for completely welcoming Bernard and Orville.

Dumbo, The Ringmaster, Pocahontas, Meeko, Pacha, Kronk, Remy, Linguini and Colette seem to collect for Bernard.  You need 50 common tokens (Message in a Bottle), 50 Bernard's Cap, 50 Bernard's Ears Hat and 500,000 Magic to welcome Bernard.

Bagheera, Baloo, Mowgli, Michael Darling, Wendy Darling, Timothy Q. Mouse and King Louie collect for Orville.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

wnwardii said:


> an interesting situation has occurred.  I just downloaded the update for iOS.  Started the game back up and it appears I am able to start the event and welcome Bernard.  Orville is a premium character and is 500 gems.  They will probably have a pay option as well for Orville.  You will get 12 gems for completely welcoming Bernard and Orville.



This is disappointing to hear. I am still stuck on the Ratatouille quests because I apparently need FIVE relics to enchant Gustaeu’s or I can’t complete the (hopefully last) quest.

Also, what the hell?! Orville? Or is that Wilbur? Where’s Bianca? She’s kinda important. She’s literally the only Rescue Aid Society member. Bernard is just the janitor. She is literally on the splash screen and the stained glass. Bernard and Bianca are kinda a thing. It’s like having Chip in the game without Dale. The albatross chicken could easily be premium content while including her in the game.


----------



## wnwardii

UmmYeahOk said:


> Where’s Bianca? She’s kinda important. She’s literally the only Rescue Aid Society member.


During the livestream about this new update, it was mentioned that this is only the first set of characters coming for The Rescuers.  Others will be coming at some later date.  There was no mention of who though.  But given that the Rescuers float animation showed Bianca, I imagine she will be added.   Since The Rescuers is permanent content, by splitting up the characters keeps the main storyline going a bit longer.  To just get Bernard is going to be a slog given you need 50 tokens of each item.  Most of the tasks are hours long and require two characters.  So I have been collecting for Bernard for not quite a day.  I am about 25% through his tokens, but did level up Orville once.  I imagine other characters are going to be similar.  Given that Orville was 500 gems, it is possible that they make another future character a premium one as well.  It will take a little time to grow my stash of gems.  Speaking of gems, there may be a bug with the update.  I did not get prompted last evening to do the ads for gems or for any chests.

And I think I realized why Orville and Wilbur were available after downloading the update.  It is because it is permanent content and technically not part of the event that starts tomorrow.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

wnwardii said:


> During the livestream about this new update, it was mentioned that this is only the first set of characters coming for The Rescuers.  Others will be coming at some later date.  There was no mention of who though.  But given that the Rescuers float animation showed Bianca, I imagine she will be added.   Since The Rescuers is permanent content, by splitting up the characters keeps the main storyline going a bit longer.  To just get Bernard is going to be a slog given you need 50 tokens of each item.  Most of the tasks are hours long and require two characters.  So I have been collecting for Bernard for not quite a day.  I am about 25% through his tokens, but did level up Orville once.  I imagine other characters are going to be similar.  Given that Orville was 500 gems, it is possible that they make another future character a premium one as well.  It will take a little time to grow my stash of gems.  Speaking of gems, there may be a bug with the update.  I did not get prompted last evening to do the ads for gems or for any chests.



1) I thought the main storyline was to unlock park land parcels by restoring magic to the kingdom by defeating Maleficent. It’s been what? 7 years? I don’t have any rooms for the buildings they give me. Why on earth do they think I’d want to buy premium buildings if I can’t even fit the event freebies?

2) While it’s good to hear that Bianca will be included (eventually), It bothers me that they’re throttling content like this. This punishes day one players, not incentivize. Like I said, I still need five ratatouille relics before I can even complete the ratatouille quest line. This means that I can’t even begin to collect for Bernard. How do I get these relics? Slowly win them through chests throughout the years of gameplay? Even people who haven’t been playing that long can’t even begin to collect until the quest starts for them. Did you get yours through purchasing premium content?

3) I had assumed these 500 gem characters were temporary. Main nonevent characters were always pricey, but once upon a time they were 150, and 250 if there were a second event character. Then it was 200 and 300. Now the event characters are 500. The only reason I have almost 700 was because I refused to buy the 500 ones.


----------



## anya.sparrow

UmmYeahOk said:


> 1) I thought the main storyline was to unlock park land parcels by restoring magic to the kingdom by defeating Maleficent. It’s been what? 7 years? I don’t have any rooms for the buildings they give me. Why on earth do they think I’d want to buy premium buildings if I can’t even fit the event freebies?
> 
> 2) While it’s good to hear that Bianca will be included (eventually), It bothers me that they’re throttling content like this. This punishes day one players, not incentivize. Like I said, I still need five ratatouille relics before I can even complete the ratatouille quest line. This means that I can’t even begin to collect for Bernard. How do I get these relics? Slowly win them through chests throughout the years of gameplay? Even people who haven’t been playing that long can’t even begin to collect until the quest starts for them. Did you get yours through purchasing premium content?
> 
> 3) I had assumed these 500 gem characters were temporary. Main nonevent characters were always pricey, but once upon a time they were 150, and 250 if there were a second event character. Then it was 200 and 300. Now the event characters are 500. The only reason I have almost 700 was because I refused to buy the 500 ones.


I never purchased any chests for the ratatouille relics.  I do remember having to wait on them though.  Collecting for Bernard is very difficult.  I have less than 50 gems at the moment, and won't be spending $14.99 for the Orville bundle.  So, I guess I will just have to be patient with one at a time message bottles.  Ugh.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> 1) I thought the main storyline was to unlock park land parcels by restoring magic to the kingdom by defeating Maleficent. It’s been what? 7 years? I don’t have any rooms for the buildings they give me. Why on earth do they think I’d want to buy premium buildings if I can’t even fit the event freebies?


I don't know why long-term players are still sweating it over land.  Put things away.  There are so many buildings out there that are completely useless.  Even if you try and do those pointless thrill zone things, you would still have a ton of land unused.  But yes, once a character set is completed, just put their buildings away.  The only ones I bother with at this point are the ones that are for happiness or help with character tokens.  Otherwise, why try to pack every single building into your park?  Hell, even the actual parks remove attractions to put up new ones.  It's time....



UmmYeahOk said:


> This is disappointing to hear. I am still stuck on the Ratatouille quests because I apparently need FIVE relics to enchant Gustaeu’s or I can’t complete the (hopefully last) quest.
> 
> Also, what the hell?! Orville? Or is that Wilbur? Where’s Bianca? She’s kinda important. She’s literally the only Rescue Aid Society member. Bernard is just the janitor. She is literally on the splash screen and the stained glass. Bernard and Bianca are kinda a thing. It’s like having Chip in the game without Dale. The albatross chicken could easily be premium content while including her in the game.


I don't mind that it's only two characters to start, especially since I believe there is a tower challenge starting soon, so I would imagine the main character to try and obtain might be Bianca.  Still, this ridiculous two-character introductory set makes me feel that only two of the interns turned in their assignment and so they had to got with what they had available.  Seems like a half-hearted effort all the way around.

As for Orville / Wilbur, Orville was the bird in the first film, and Wilbur was introduced in 'Down Under'.  Put them together, and you have the Wright Brothers!


----------



## mmmears

The annoying thing about the land, for me, is this:  I have to constantly check carefully to see if I have characters that could potentially collect tokens but who aren't showing up as able to when I look at the character book because they aren't wearing the right thing (my peeve about the costumes) or because their attraction is in storage (Gusteau's Kitchen).  I find this incredibly annoying, and unnecessary. 

I'm ok with waiting for Bianca.  I assume they are just trying to get people interested so they will pay for her later on when they make it impossible for many to actually collect her.


----------



## UmmYeahOk

supernova said:


> I don't know why long-term players are still sweating it over land.  Put things away.  There are so many buildings out there that are completely useless.  Even if you try and do those pointless thrill zone things, you would still have a ton of land unused.  But yes, once a character set is completed, just put their buildings away.  The only ones I bother with at this point are the ones that are for happiness or help with character tokens.  Otherwise, why try to pack every single building into your park?  Hell, even the actual parks remove attractions to put up new ones.  It's time....



The more buildings you have, the more magic you collect, which is important because I still need to purchase the last parcel for 8million. But by the time I get it, I will have even more buildings


----------



## Wdw1015

So in looking at this dumb tower challenge…..I literally have nothing to do since I have everything already so I’ll just ignore it. On the flip side, my kids who haven’t been playing as long can work towards Bailey. BUT since they haven’t been playing as long, they don’t have any Nemo characters to help so in some cases, have just one or two who can do anything. So pointless for older players and also pointless for newer players. Got it.
This trend of re-running tower challenges just might take the cake for one of the laziest things they have done to this game.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> So in looking at this dumb tower challenge…..I literally have nothing to do since I have everything already so I’ll just ignore it. On the flip side, my kids who haven’t been playing as long can work towards Bailey. BUT since they haven’t been playing as long, they don’t have any Nemo characters to help so in some cases, have just one or two who can do anything. So pointless for older players and also pointless for newer players. Got it.
> This trend of re-running tower challenges just might take the cake for one of the laziest things they have done to this game.


I am in a similar position. I need nothing from this Tower Challenge, but I will help my grandkids try to win something. They won’t get Bailey but maybe some of they chests will give them more characters or Sina or other characters or buildings.


----------



## supernova

UmmYeahOk said:


> The more buildings you have, the more magic you collect, which is important because I still need to purchase the last parcel for 8million. But by the time I get it, I will have even more buildings


Makes sense.  As for me, I'm sitting on 76,137,004 magic and seven empty plots of land in my park.


----------



## supernova

Well, so much for the hopeful addition of Bianca for now.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Well, so much for the hopeful addition of Bianca for now.


Knowing how Gameloft does things, the next update will bring Penny, Rufus the Cat and Mr. Chairman. Then they'll do another update with Madame Medusa and Mr. Snoops. Then finally a year from now there'll be a Tower Challenge for Bianca.


----------



## Onceler

Like others, there is not a single thing available from this tower challenge that I do not already have. But if I work really hard and send the characters against Maleficent around the clock for the next 17 days, I will be able to save up all of my event currency which will then be converted to... 2 or 3 gems at most.

The tower events used to be good. Newer players had a chance to get characters and buildings that they didn't have yet while older players could work towards a new character. But they have become useless for many older players.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Off topic:  Does anyone have YouTubeTV?  Do you like it?  I am considering cutting the cord (including cable DVR).


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Off topic:  Does anyone have YouTubeTV?  Do you like it?  I am considering cutting the cord (including cable DVR).


Not a TV fan, actually.  Wrong person to contribute to this conversation


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> Knowing how Gameloft does things, the next update will bring Penny, Rufus the Cat and Mr. Chairman. Then they'll do another update with Madame Medusa and Mr. Snoops. Then finally a year from now there'll be a Tower Challenge for Bianca.


Not too concerned about Medusa as she was never one of my favorite characters.  As for Bianca, we'll get her, but only after we get Evinrude, all of the swamp hillbilly creatures, the two crocodiles, and six of the members of the human United Nations.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Update regarding my parade upgrade.  I upgraded to 6/7 floats a week ago today.  I stood at 11 gems.  I now have 52 gems, which definitely included getting some gems from a character level up.  Not impressed. I expected more than 41 gems in a week.  Wish I recalled how many of those were from the level up.  And yes, I ran the parade at all availability and played all of my available adds for gems, including the stupid bronze chest ads.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Off topic:  Does anyone have YouTubeTV?  Do you like it?  I am considering cutting the cord (including cable DVR).


Well I cut the cord a long time ago. I am not a fan of US TV.  I have Amazon fire cube or firestick and stream things that I wish to see through various Addons. Watch a lot of European TV and movies and shows thru those addons.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Not too concerned about Medusa as she was never one of my favorite characters.  As for Bianca, we'll get her, but only after we get Evinrude, all of the swamp hillbilly creatures, the two crocodiles, and six of the members of the human United Nations.


Don’t forget the seven additional Star Wars events that will run between now and then.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> Well I cut the cord a long time ago. I am not a fan of US TV.  I have Amazon fire cube or firestick and stream things that I wish to see through various Addons. Watch a lot of European TV and movies and shows thru those addons.


How do you like the fire cube?  Any cool features?  I only have fire sticks.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> Don’t forget the seven additional Star Wars events that will run between now and then.


Plenty of time to add 17 Ewoks.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Well I cut the cord a long time ago. I am not a fan of US TV.  I have Amazon fire cube or firestick and stream things that I wish to see through various Addons. Watch a lot of European TV and movies and shows thru those addons.


Same.  Any TV we watch is either European or Mediterranean.  She loves Turkish shows, especially.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Update regarding my parade upgrade.  I upgraded to 6/7 floats a week ago today.  I stood at 11 gems.  I now have 52 gems, which definitely included getting some gems from a character level up.  Not impressed. I expected more than 41 gems in a week.  Wish I recalled how many of those were from the level up.  And yes, I ran the parade at all availability and played all of my available adds for gems, including the stupid bronze chest ads.


I'm wondering what's going on myself.  Suddenly my parade gems have dried up over the past three days.  Looks like these idiots are changing things up.  Happiness decreasing faster, parades taking longer to cool down, etc.  Lovely.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Off topic:  Does anyone have YouTubeTV?  Do you like it?  I am considering cutting the cord (including cable DVR).



We have Sling (I really only watch news on it, but I know there are more options).  I don't miss TV at all and I'm so glad we cut the cable.  We do have a nice bunch of streaming services though, and an Apple TV to tie it all together.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> How do you like the fire cube?  Any cool features?  I only have fire sticks.


Fire Cube gives you more storage space and generally runs better.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I'm wondering what's going on myself.  Suddenly my parade gems have dried up over the past three days.  Looks like these idiots are changing things up.  Happiness decreasing faster, parades taking longer to cool down, etc.  Lovely.


Well, either I'm a jinx or, as in real life, my timing is *spectacular*.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, either I'm a jinx or, as in real life, my timing is *spectacular*.


I know it's all conspiracy theory stuff, but remember that we've busted their Gameloft moles twice now here in the forums.  So even the interns have research interns.  I seriously wouldn't put it past them to read comments here about how well players are doing with gems from parades and so they scaled back the possibility of gems during collection in order to limit the number of free gems we're getting. Anything to coerce players into having to spend additional money on the game.  C'mon interns... prove me wrong!!


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> I know it's all conspiracy theory stuff, but remember that we've busted their Gameloft moles twice now here in the forums.  So even the interns have research interns.  I seriously wouldn't put it past them to read comments here about how well players are doing with gems from parades and so they scaled back the possibility of gems during collection in order to limit the number of free gems we're getting. Anything to coerce players into having to spend additional money on the game.  C'mon interns... prove me wrong!!


I too have been watching my parade collection.  5 whole gems in one week and all my parade spots are full.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I too have been watching my parade collection.  5 whole gems in one week and all my parade spots are full.


So yes, I truly believe that word made it back to head office and now they have turned off frequent gems for parades.  I blame @anya.sparrow .  Let's kick hervput of the cool kids club...


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I know it's all conspiracy theory stuff, but remember that we've busted their Gameloft moles twice now here in the forums.  So even the interns have research interns.  I seriously wouldn't put it past them to read comments here about how well players are doing with gems from parades and so they scaled back the possibility of gems during collection in order to limit the number of free gems we're getting. Anything to coerce players into having to spend additional money on the game.  C'mon interns... prove me wrong!!


I have often thought abouty moles, but must not have been around when you guys busted them.  Can you point me to those pages?


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> So yes, I truly believe that word made it back to head office and now they have turned off frequent gems for parades.  I blame @anya.sparrow .  Let's kick hervput of the cool kids club...


Sorry guys   .  And what a waste of 195 gems.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I have often thought abouty moles, but must not have been around when you guys busted them.  Can you point me to those pages?


I tried searching but can't immediately find it.  I'm trying to think of the key words that would pull up those posts.  I was also trying to find the one where some insane user insisted that she figured out the "pattern" once the chest rewards started being random.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I tried searching but can't immediately find it.  I'm trying to think of the key words that would pull up those posts.  I was also trying to find the one where some insane user insisted that she figured out the "pattern" once the chest rewards started being random.


What was it like when they were not random?  I think I started playing right at the Beauty and the Beast Event.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> What was it like when they were not random?  I think I started playing right at the Beauty and the Beast Event.


I remember that as well.


----------



## McCoy

anya.sparrow said:


> What was it like when they were not random?  I think I started playing right at the Beauty and the Beast Event.


It was always random. But, for a short while, Gameloft decided to have like a spinner visibly cycle through the available options, leading some people to believe (insist) they could time the pattern to get what they want. Gameloft all along posted everywhere that the process was always random; and, at least in my experience, it clearly was - I would appear to click on it on one image and get something completely different. After a few months or whatever Gameloft decided to just get rid of the visuals and just display what you actually get.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> It was always random. But, for a short while, Gameloft decided to have like a spinner visibly cycle through the available options, leading some people to believe (insist) they could time the pattern to get what they want. Gameloft all along posted everywhere that the process was always random; and, at least in my experience, it clearly was - I would appear to click on it on one image and get something completely different. After a few months or whatever Gameloft decided to just get rid of the visuals and just display what you actually get.


That sums it up, thanks. It shocks me, yet somehow really doesn't, that for all the complaints and issues players continually express, these dopes insist on wasting their time making unnecessary "improvements" on the game like that chest reward randomizer.  Elixir process is working just fine? Fanstastic!  Here are ingots.


----------



## anya.sparrow

McCoy said:


> It was always random. But, for a short while, Gameloft decided to have like a spinner visibly cycle through the available options, leading some people to believe (insist) they could time the pattern to get what they want. Gameloft all along posted everywhere that the process was always random; and, at least in my experience, it clearly was - I would appear to click on it on one image and get something completely different. After a few months or whatever Gameloft decided to just get rid of the visuals and just display what you actually get.


Gotcha.  I remember that now.  It has been a while.


----------



## supernova

Just welcomed Bernard and got my 12 gems.  He looks so sad and lonely standing around without Bianca.  Or Rufus.  Or Penny.  Or Evinrude.  Or Ellie Mae.  Or...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just welcomed Bernard and got my 12 gems.  He looks so sad and lonely standing around without Bianca.  Or Rufus.  Or Penny.  Or Evinrude.  Or Ellie Mae.  Or...



Same!  Mine also misses Bianca.  And he can't find Penny.


----------



## supernova

Looks like they've figured out a way to help us get rid of some of our magic.  500,000 to welcome Bernard and then another 500,000 to build the Rescue Aid Society.  Newer players are lucky they cannot unlock this storyline yet.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Looks like they've figured out a way to help us get rid of some of our magic.  500,000 to welcome Bernard and then another 500,000 to build the Rescue Aid Society.  Newer players are lucky they cannot unlock this storyline yet.


Considering the millions of magic that the long term players have stashed away, it will hardly put a dent in the magic but the newer players will struggle with the magic.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Considering the millions of magic that the long term players have stashed away, it will hardly put a dent in the magic but the newer players will struggle with the magic.


Didn't even blink at the 1m magic hit.  Dropped me from 76,500,000 to 75,500,000.  Slept like a baby last night.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Just welcomed Bernard and got my 12 gems.  He looks so sad and lonely standing around without Bianca.  Or Rufus.  Or Penny.  Or Evinrude.  Or Ellie Mae.  Or...


I am still struggling with the common token as I am too gem poor to get Orville.  Sorry about the parades sucking now guys.  I feel pretty bad.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I am still struggling with the common token as I am too gem poor to get Orville.  Sorry about the parades sucking now guys.  I feel pretty bad.


Break out the torches and pitchforks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Hey, I actually got Moana out of my reward chests today!!!  Woo hoo!


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Hey, I actually got Moana out of my reward chests today!!!  Woo hoo!


----------



## wiihoo888

supernova said:


> View attachment 674512





supernova said:


> View attachment 674512


I got a shell hat stand and a pineapple stand. Fairly rock-ish


----------



## wnwardii

Of course the interns do another idiotic thing to prolong things.  For the second chapter of the Tower event, they have included some of the Jungle Book characters that also collect for Orville.  So basically delaying the ability to collect for Orville during this second phase of the Tower event.  There are 70+ characters that they can choose from for these Tower events.  Use characters that are not collecting tokens for characters.


----------



## Arundal

wnwardii said:


> Of course the interns do another idiotic thing to prolong things.  For the second chapter of the Tower event, they have included some of the Jungle Book characters that also collect for Orville.  So basically delaying the ability to collect for Orville during this second phase of the Tower event.  There are 70+ characters that they can choose from for these Tower events.  Use characters that are not collecting tokens for characters.


Also many newer players probably don’t have the Jungle Book characters yet.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Of course the interns do another idiotic thing to prolong things.  For the second chapter of the Tower event, they have included some of the Jungle Book characters that also collect for Orville.  So basically delaying the ability to collect for Orville during this second phase of the Tower event.  There are 70+ characters that they can choose from for these Tower events.  Use characters that are not collecting tokens for characters.


Don't trick yourself into thinking that moves like these are inadvertent. Fortunately, two things are on our side.  I don't need anything from this event, and the Rescuers characters are permanent content.  So long time players have the flexibility to go either way.  Joy of joys....


----------



## Peachkins

wiihoo888 said:


> I got a shell hat stand and a pineapple stand. Fairly rock-ish


Pretty much exactly what I got. Since I'm missing Moana, those legendary chests were literally the only thing I was going for in this Tower Challenge as I have everything else. At least now I can ignore it again.


----------



## adamreisinger

wnwardii said:


> Of course the interns do another idiotic thing to prolong things.  For the second chapter of the Tower event, they have included some of the Jungle Book characters that also collect for Orville.  So basically delaying the ability to collect for Orville during this second phase of the Tower event.  There are 70+ characters that they can choose from for these Tower events.  Use characters that are not collecting tokens for characters.


Annoyingly, they've also made the Rescuers characters wish-granting characters, which means you frequently have to decide between advancing the story or keeping your happiness up.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> Annoyingly, they've also made the Rescuers characters wish-granting characters, which means you frequently have to decide between advancing the story or keeping your happiness up.


At least we get bottles for our troubles.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> At least we get bottles for our troubles.



You mean the bottles that come in at  3 per hour when I need about 100 right now?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> You mean the bottles that come in at  3 per hour when I need about 100 right now?


Yep!  Them's them.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> You mean the bottles that come in at  3 per hour when I need about 100 right now?


Ha!  I was happy to double up to 2 an hour, lol.


----------



## mara512

anya.sparrow said:


> I am still struggling with the common token as I am too gem poor to get Orville.  Sorry about the parades sucking now guys.  I feel pretty bad.


I don’t think I have gotten one parade gem since


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I don’t think I have gotten one parade gem since


I received five for the first time today since you-know-who ruined everything.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mara512 said:


> I don’t think I have gotten one parade gem since


I really has been spectacularly awful.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I really has been spectacularly awful.


Thanks, you-know-who.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Thanks, you-know-who.


My typo above says it all, I think!


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> I received five for the first time today since you-know-who ruined everything.


I have also been monitoring mine closer and I am noticing a number of time after the parade where I am not picking up any gems time after time and my parade is completely full.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I have also been monitoring mine closer and I am noticing a number of time after the parade where I am not picking up any gems time after time and my parade is completely full.


They absolutely slowed it down.  Apparently we need to stop posting observations of this nature on here.


----------



## wiihoo888

Yeah….my parade now has 3 floats. I got 5 gems last week for this upgrade. Woot. At least its something else to add on and busy myself with, but not considering a game investment now


----------



## wiihoo888

Oh yay! My free Little Mermaid chest gave me….an Aquatic Bench


----------



## anya.sparrow

wiihoo888 said:


> Oh yay! My free Little Mermaid chest gave me….an Aquatic Bench


Me too.  I was really hoping for the mermaid costume.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> They absolutely slowed it down.  Apparently we need to stop posting observations of this nature on here.


If you think about it, it's really ridiculous that they have slowed it down so badly.  We all invested quite a few gems to get those parades to be larger.  What is the point of having more than one float at this point, really?  Interns, please please please put it back.


----------



## supernova

wiihoo888 said:


> Oh yay! My free Little Mermaid chest gave me….an Aquatic Bench


Rock.... rock... rock... rock......... ROCK!!!


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> If you think about it, it's really ridiculous that they have slowed it down so badly.  We all invested quite a few gems to get those parades to be larger.  What is the point of having more than one float at this point, really?  Interns, please please please put it back.


And stop changing $$$$!


----------



## adamreisinger

anya.sparrow said:


> If you think about it, it's really ridiculous that they have slowed it down so badly.  We all invested quite a few gems to get those parades to be larger.  What is the point of having more than one float at this point, really?  Interns, please please please put it back.


I finally caved and opened up the fourth parade float slot last week before the update, then proceeded to go an entire week without getting a single gem from parades. They finally started flowing again yesterday but I'm still way below the pace I was at before. I'm glad I didn't waste my gems opening up multiple additional parade slots.


----------



## Renarr

anya.sparrow said:


> Me too.  I was really hoping for the mermaid costume.



They took the Mermaid Costume out of the Legendary Chest for this update.  It's in the Patch Notes.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> If you think about it, it's really ridiculous that they have slowed it down so badly.  We all invested quite a few gems to get those parades to be larger.  What is the point of having more than one float at this point, really?  Interns, please please please put it back.


Not too ridiculous since they're attempting to force people to purchase things and spend real money.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Renarr said:


> They took the Mermaid Costume out of the Legendary Chest for this update.  It's in the Patch Notes.


Thanks.  That will show you how closely I look at that stuff. 


supernova said:


> Not too ridiculous since they're attempting to force people to purchase things and spend real money.


Still seems like a cheap move.  Especially since I'm getting all of the blame!


----------



## anya.sparrow

So, for those of us that don't have Ariel's Mermaid Costume... how are we supposed to get it if it's no longer in TLM chests?  I don't see that you can earn fabrics or anything for it - it still says unavailable.  I don't see anything about it in the patch notes except that it was removed.  I know it doesn't really make that much of a difference in game play, it's just a costume that I actually always wanted because it's not just a change of clothes.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> So, for those of us that don't have Ariel's Mermaid Costume... how are we supposed to get it if it's no longer in TLM chests?  I don't see that you can earn fabrics or anything for it - it still says unavailable.  I don't see anything about it in the patch notes except that it was removed.  I know it doesn't really make that much of a difference in game play, it's just a costume that I actually always wanted because it's not just a change of clothes.


Sadly, that ship has sailed for the moment.


----------



## wiihoo888

Not sure what I did right. The game gave me Prince Eric from one of my Tower quest prize chests


----------



## anya.sparrow

wiihoo888 said:


> Not sure what I did right. The game gave me Prince Eric from one of my Tower quest prize chests


Congratulations!  I am not quite there yet.  ETA:  Well, turns out I got some decorations.  I didn't need anything besides the mermaid outfit.  Oh well.  For the newbies, if you completed both chapters note that Ariel is available for optional purchase.  I don't know how much they want since I already have her, and mine just has a check mark.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Congratulations!  I am not quite there yet.  ETA:  Well, turns out I got some decorations.  I didn't need anything besides the mermaid outfit.  Oh well.  For the newbies, if you completed both chapters note that Ariel is available for optional purchase.  I don't know how much they want since I already have her, and mine just has a check mark.


Do we know what the bonus gift could potentially be?


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> Do we know what the bonus gift could potentially be?


Ariel's Comfy for 15K is the bonus shop prize for completing all three chapters.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Ariel's Comfy for 15K is the bonus shop prize for completing all three chapters.


Thanks, that's what I was hoping to hear.  There you go @anya.sparrow .  Good luck!


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Thanks, that's what I was hoping to hear.  There you go @anya.sparrow .  Good luck!


Pajamas??? I want a fish tail!   Question though... is it 15K event currency or magic?  Because I am going to be lucky to get Bailey I think.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Pajamas??? I want a fish tail!   Question though... is it 15K event currency or magic?  Because I am going to be lucky to get Bailey I think.


Oooh.  Got ya.  Sorry.  I forgot that she had three costumes in total.


----------



## Renarr

anya.sparrow said:


> Pajamas??? I want a fish tail!   Question though... is it 15K event currency or magic?  Because I am going to be lucky to get Bailey I think.


It would be event currency (the Maleficent coins).


----------



## mmmears

So there is no point in playing if we already have Ariel and her costumes?


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> So there is no point in playing if we already have Ariel and her costumes?


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> Exactly!!!!!


I wish I hadn't bothered then.  I've been playing along this time, just in case.

Happy for those of you who needed Ariel and her outfits, though.


----------



## Onceler

I have not been participating in this event. On one hand it's been nice to not have to log in frequently every day. But because I failed to stop Maleficent for the first two rounds, she is really gloating about her success. I'm dreading about how much she is going to gloat after she succeeds at round 3.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I wish I hadn't bothered then.  I've been playing along this time, just in case.
> 
> Happy for those of you who needed Ariel and her outfits, though.


I'm only bothering for the milestone prizes.  Plus, it gives me something else to do besides collect for my three remaining characters.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I'm only bothering for the milestone prizes.  Plus, it gives me something else to do besides collect for my three remaining characters.


I am finally down to so few characters:

Bernard: L5 (stupid common tokens)
Moana (from a chest): L5
Jack-Jack (from a chest):  L7(he takes FOREVER)
Lando: L9
Yoda: L7
Sir Hiss: 9

This is my fewest ever.  Can't afford Orville yet, or some other premium characters.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I am finally down to so few characters:
> 
> Bernard: L5 (stupid common tokens)
> Moana (from a chest): L5
> Jack-Jack (from a chest):  L7(he takes FOREVER)
> Lando: L9
> Yoda: L7
> Sir Hiss: 9
> 
> This is my fewest ever.  Can't afford Orville yet, or some other premium characters.


Nice job!
I just saw that they are offering Mermaid chests again.  Ant chance that your tail is back in there as a possible reward?


----------



## Jason_V

Finally got Bailey. I won't have nearly enough coins to get Ariel's comfy costume, but that will come back around at some point. Just happy to add Bailey.


----------



## hopemax

In my Windows game, I did not have Ariel's comfy costume (I think it came out when we were traveling).  So I had something to play for in that game.  So since I was doing that, I played in my IOS game.  One of the Milestone chests gave me 10! relics for Rescuers.  I had already gotten 2, so I am a mere 3 relics away from being able to upgrade the building.  And what do you get for the first Enchantment... +6 Magic!  Isn't that wonderful!


----------



## DisTXMom

First tower challenge that I’ve sat out entirely.  I don’t have Bailey, but know from experience that I won’t log on frequently enough to get her and so just am avoiding it entirely. I see she is for sale for $10, which I won’t spend, but think that translates into pennies per hour of play do have “earned” her.  I understand these events help newer players get characters they didn’t already have, but it’s a bit of a flop for players that have been in the game for a while. Hoping for something more interesting next month


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> In my Windows game, I did not have Ariel's comfy costume (I think it came out when we were traveling).  So I had something to play for in that game.  So since I was doing that, I played in my IOS game.  One of the Milestone chests gave me 10! relics for Rescuers.  I had already gotten 2, so I am a mere 3 relics away from being able to upgrade the building.  And what do you get for the first Enchantment... +6 Magic!  Isn't that wonderful!


I believe it's magic for the time being since there are only two characters fir the set. Once others are added, the magic will be replaced with a token.  The pittance in magic is just a placeholder.


----------



## Jason_V

Well, now that the TC is done, time to focus on leveling for a while. Collect tokens, make sure someone is leveling at all times and keep grinding away. Tokens and magic are my friends right now. 

Just kinda hoping the collections I don't have (Dalmations, Luca, Haunted Mansion, Nightmare and Gord--lol) all come around soon

I'm still in the Pocahontas portion of the MSL, so I have a little bit to get to Emperor's New Groove, Ratatouille and Rescuers.


----------



## supernova

As it turns out, I'm kind of glad that I bothered with this tower challenge.  Rather than the ridiculous 1 gem we would get for currency conversion, I wound up getting 14 gems.  Nice twist.  For once.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> As it turns out, I'm kind of glad that I bothered with this tower challenge.  Rather than the ridiculous 1 gem we would get for currency conversion, I wound up getting 14 gems.  Nice twist.  For once.


I wound up getting 11.   I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wnwardii

I believe I ended up with 13 gems.  I did find it odd that they didn't have and chests that you could purchase with the Tower Event currency.  They have done this before and usually remind you to spend the currency before the event is over.  Like many here, I already had Ariel and her comfy costume.  As such I didn't have anything to spend my event currency on.


----------



## Renarr

I got 5 gems (just barely), but did pick up Ariel and the comfy.  I do wish there were other things I could have purchased, but I guess this is what happens when you get toward the end.

Now I'm just going to be stuck blaming interns for stuff.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, that was a big bummer.  I ended up getting sick at the end of the event and still don't have Bailey.  Sigh.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, that was a big bummer.  I ended up getting sick at the end of the event and still don't have Bailey.  Sigh.


How have you been doing with gems?  I had to wait to buy Orville because I was 10 short, and now I've managed to build back up to 190 since then.  Slowly rolling along...


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> How have you been doing with gems?  I had to wait to buy Orville because I was 10 short, and now I've managed to build back up to 190 since then.  Slowly rolling along...


Not that great.  I think I am at 101.  It is still pretty rare to get gems from the parades!  And definitely have not seen a double win in forever.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> How have you been doing with gems?  I had to wait to buy Orville because I was 10 short, and now I've managed to build back up to 190 since then.  Slowly rolling along...


I haven’t gotten Orville yet.   I was around 150 now at 344.   Gaining gems slowly.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I haven’t gotten Orville yet.   I was around 150 now at 344.   Gaining gems slowly.


Not from parades, certainly.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Not that great.  I think I am at 101.  It is still pretty rare to get gems from the parades!  And definitely have not seen a double win in forever.


This morning, I accidentally received 5 gems from a parade.  I've submitted a helpdesk ticket to alert them to the gems.


----------



## anya.sparrow

The milestone rewards, and the prizes, for this tapper crab event are again pathetic.  I really don't understand why they don't at least throw a premium chest for a chance at a character in there.  It is not like there are great odds of them giving away a character anyway.  Geesh.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Not from parades, certainly.


No a few from parades.   I get the 2 each day for videos, some from the calendar and some from chests.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> This morning, I accidentally received 5 gems from a parade.  I've already submitted a helpdesk ticket to alert them to the gems.


Hey, I did too.  Maybe they have set it to one float every Monday per person.


----------



## mara512

anya.sparrow said:


> Hey, I did too.  Maybe they have set it to one float every Monday per person.


Haha me too.   Must be a Monday thing


----------



## supernova

Closing in on the end of Yoda, finally.  Then just the two Rescuers characters to complete.  Bernard is half way to 9 and Orville is nearly to 8.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Closing in on the end of Yoda, finally.  Then just the two Rescuers characters to complete.  Bernard is half way to 9 and Orville is nearly to 8.


Wow.  And, the gems must have been a Monday thing after all.  2 Tuesday parades, no gems.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Wow.  And, the gems must have been a Monday thing after all.  2 Tuesday parades, no gems.


Friggin' interns....


----------



## mara512

anya.sparrow said:


> Wow.  And, the gems must have been a Monday thing after all.  2 Tuesday parades, no gems.


Actually I received 10 gems today on one parade.  Couldn’t believe it.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Actually I received 10 gems today on one parade.  Couldn’t believe it.


But it's not Monday.  Friggin' interns.  Even their calendars are broken.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have several characters that I am missing, so I often check the probability of getting a character buy purchasing a chance chest for 60 gems.  I thought that the usual percentage of probability was about 7-10%.  Both the Queen & some Onward character are currently 5.88%.  I have a feeling that they have even lowered the probability rates lately, but have not documented along the way to prove it.  It's just a gut.  I will have to see if any characters I am missing show 10% probability in the near future, unless someone knows if there is a way to check on this in patch notes or another website?


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I have several characters that I am missing, so I often check the probability of getting a character buy purchasing a chance chest for 60 gems.  I thought that the usual percentage of probability was about 7-10%.  Both the Queen & some Onward character are currently 5.88%.  I have a feeling that they have even lowered the probability rates lately, but have not documented along the way to prove it.  It's just a gut.  I will have to see if any characters I am missing show 10% probability in the near future, unless someone knows if there is a way to check on this in patch notes or another website?


This is why I am always sure to buy the gem characters, especially from events.  Permanent characters will always be available, but once they wind up in a chest, it's all over.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> This is why I am always sure to buy the gem characters, especially from events.  Permanent characters will always be available, but once they wind up in a chest, it's all over.


The problem I see going forward is how much the have slowed down obtaining gems. Going to make it much harder to get gem characters. I did not for the first time get Oliver. I have not been able to collect 500 gems yet. I am not going too pay cash which is what they are pushing everyone towards.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I have for some reason never been able to collect gems as quickly as you guys did.  And when I upgraded to that 5th float, we all know what happened.  I should have put that 195 gems towards Orville... because I am a long way off from him.  And 2 bottles at a time to get Bernard is ridiculous.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> The problem I see going forward is how much the have slowed down obtaining gems. Going to make it much harder to get gem characters. I did not for the first time get Oliver. I have not been able to collect 500 gems yet. I am not going too pay cash which is what they are pushing everyone towards.


Exactly.  There is a very easy way to collect gems.  Unfortunately, it's going to cost money, which none of us are going to do.  But when they start offering characters for 500 germs instead of 300?  Money grab and then some.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I have for some reason never been able to collect gems as quickly as you guys did.  And when I upgraded to that 5th float, we all know what happened.  I should have put that 195 gems towards Orville... because I am a long way off from him.  And 2 bottles at a time to get Bernard is ridiculous.


That will probably be adjusted with the next update.  Can't wait to see if they add a new character set before they complete The Rescuers.  Dolts.


----------



## Jason_V

Strange question: does anyone else notice that the tokens for premium characters (Lady Tremaine, Wall-E, etc.) drop faster and easier than any other tokens? I picked up these characters last week and I already have Lady Tremaine and Wall-E at Level 7 without really trying.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Strange question: does anyone else notice that the tokens for premium characters (Lady Tremaine, Wall-E, etc.) drop faster and easier than any other tokens? I picked up these characters last week and I already have Lady Tremaine and Wall-E at Level 7 without really trying.


Man... I haven't had to worry about those characters for (literally) years now.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> Man... I haven't had to worry about those characters for (literally) years now.



Fair. I just splurged for them last week even though I was playing on day one. I think seeing them available in the bundles finally wore me down after all this time.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Fair. I just splurged for them last week even though I was playing on day one. I think seeing them available in the bundles finally wore me down after all this time.


At this point, I'm down to just two characters, and one of them is currently on his way to 9.  I guess having other stuff to do in this game would be nice.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Here's a silly little update from me:

Bernard: L8 (stupid common tokens)
Moana (from a chest very recently): L7
Jack-Jack (from a chest months and months ago): L7 (this guy does not move.  In my opinion, the longest character to collect for in the entire game).
Boba Fett (got him last go 'round of SW): L8
Lando: Complete
Yoda: L8
Sir Hiss: Complete

It was nice to put away the Robin Hood crowd, though I didn't get Robin Hood himself during the event.

Gems: 167 towards Orville, and I have a handful of other characters I am missing.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Here's a silly little update from me:
> 
> Bernard: L8 (stupid common tokens)
> Moana (from a chest very recently): L7
> Jack-Jack (from a chest months and months ago): L7 (this guy does not move.  In my opinion, the longest character to collect for in the entire game).
> Boba Fett (got him last go 'round of SW): L8
> Lando: Complete
> Yoda: L8
> Sir Hiss: Complete
> 
> It was nice to put away the Robin Hood crowd, though I didn't get Robin Hood himself during the event.
> 
> Gems: 167 towards Orville, and I have a handful of other characters I am missing.


Just wait... 75 of each token to finish Bernard off!


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Just wait... 75 of each token to finish Bernard off!


Oh, wowzers.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I spotted the thought to be long-extinct gem in a parade today!


----------



## McCoy

I don't mind doing these gold trophy events, especially right now when I am currently only working on leveling up one character, Orville, to level 10, with nothing else going on.  Easy enough rewards with little effort needed.  But, I sure can't wait to put all these wish-granting characters back into storage tomorrow.  I have like 6-7 Mickey/Goofy/Daisy wishes floating around for hours at a time.


----------



## anya.sparrow

McCoy said:


> I don't mind doing these gold trophy events, especially right now when I am currently only working on leveling up one character, Orville, to level 10, with nothing else going on.  Easy enough rewards with little effort needed.  But, I sure can't wait to put all these wish-granting characters back into storage tomorrow.  I have like 6-7 Mickey/Goofy/Daisy wishes floating around for hours at a time.


I still think that they could be a little bit more generous with virtual prizes.  But, I agree.  There will be a big sense of satisfaction tomorrow when putting away the puppy dogs.


----------



## Arundal

I think time to consider a different game, Disney Dreamlight Valley and start all over in September. Lol


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> I think time to consider a different game, Disney Dreamlight Valley and start all over in September. Lol


I don't know.  Animal crossing isn't my thing, but this says it has "adventure" too?


----------



## mmmears

Haven't heard about this one at all.


----------



## Arundal

This new game is also Gameloft and appears to be a blend of Animal Crossing and Disney Magic Kingdoms lol


----------



## anya.sparrow

More lame prizes.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> More lame prizes.


I am trying to understand why some of these people are trying so hard for these lame prizes!


----------



## supernova

I had downloaded Disney's Wonderful Worlds around the time it started.  Advanced through it pretty quickly, and then either Disney stopped funding the game or the developer couldn't keep up, and it was done after only four areas expansions.  Now I'm a bit gun-shy about new Disney games.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I had downloaded Disney's Wonderful Worlds around the time it started.  Advanced through it pretty quickly, and then either Disney stopped funding the game or the developer couldn't keep up, and it was done after only four areas expansions.  Now I'm a bit gun-shy about new Disney games.


I still feel a little gun-shy after losing VMK all those years ago.  On a happier note, I finally got Jack-Jack to Level 8.  He's the worst!


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I still feel a little gun-shy after losing VMK all those years ago.  On a happier note, I finally got Jack-Jack to Level 8.  He's the worst!


Level 8 is my least favorite.  Work so hard to get him to 9 and you still have to get to 10...


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Level 8 is my least favorite.  Work so hard to get him to 9 and you still have to get to 10...


I am down to two characters: Bernard is almost ready to level to 9 and Yoda who is collecting for 10. Be happy to get finished!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I am down to two characters: Bernard is almost ready to level to 9 and Yoda who is collecting for 10. Be happy to get finished!


Congratulations! Bernard is ready for 10 but since he is useful to help me finish off Orville, I don't want to lose him for 24-hours.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Congratulations! Bernard is ready for 10 but since he is useful to help me finish off Orville, I don't want to lose him for 24-hours.


I am still at only about 215 gems towards Orville.  It's going to be a while.


----------



## mmmears

I still have 2 characters to work on: Bernard (9) and Orville (8).


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I am still at only about 215 gems towards Orville.  It's going to be a while.


I went from 0 after Orville back up to 315.  Who knows who we're collecting for next.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I went from 0 after Orville back up to 315.  Who knows who we're collecting for next.


Your pace is significantly better than mine, and I am doing everything available.  Frustrating.


----------



## Arundal

I am so glad that I do not have to collect the common token for Yoda, as I collect for level 10, as it’s so bad collecting common tokens for Bernard.


----------



## wnwardii

Earlier on Instagram there was a post from DMK.  Looks like there is an announcement this Friday.  The background sort of reminds me of Up.  There are outlines of 4 characters shown.  The comments indicate Dug and Carl from Up.  For the other other two characters, they think it may be Bianca and Penny from The Rescuers.  I can sort of see this for all 4.  Given that a lot of people are about to finish leveling up both Bernard and Orville, it would make sense to drop new characters.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Yes, I was thinking that that they were overdue for an event.  But, I hesitated to say anything because I have been enjoying a little catch-up time.  And the LAST time I talked about gameplay other than my own we all lost gems for it


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Earlier on Instagram there was a post from DMK.  Looks like there is an announcement this Friday.  The background sort of reminds me of Up.  There are outlines of 4 characters shown.  The comments indicate Dug and Carl from Up.  For the other other two characters, they think it may be Bianca and Penny from The Rescuers.  I can sort of see this for all 4.  Given that a lot of people are about to finish leveling up both Bernard and Orville, it would make sense to drop new characters.


There appears to be a mid-month tower thing, too.


----------



## supernova

For the first time ever, I have nothing to do...


----------



## anya.sparrow

Here's a silly little update from me:

Bernard: L9 (should be complete today)
Moana (from a chest very recently): L8, close to 9
Jack-Jack (from a chest months and months ago): L8
Boba Fett (got him last go 'round of SW): L9
Yoda: L8

I have 246 gems.  I am a little tempted to buy a chest to try to win Winnie the Pooh or Owl, but I shouldn't do it right? They are both about 10% odds.  Just keep saving to 500?  Yes, I talked myself into saving.  With an announcement Friday, I should see what we might need gems for.


----------



## mmmears

I won't buy those chests.  It's basically just gambling for pixels at best.  If you feel like paying for characters, can you find one that you can just get outright?


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> I won't buy those chests.  It's basically just gambling for pixels at best.  If you feel like paying for characters, can you find one that you can just get outright?


Then your absolutely sure you will get a character.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I won't buy those chests.  It's basically just gambling for pixels at best.  If you feel like paying for characters, can you find one that you can just get outright?


I don't have the gems for that.  Still saving.


----------



## Arundal

I watched the stream and if things were not confusing before they are about to be. Make sure you read patch notes! Lol


----------



## wnwardii

I just watched the stream as well.  Some interesting changes coming.  

The big new thing is the introduction of "Seasons".  Each Season will span 3 updates.  So the first Season will be with Update 60, 61 and 62.  One good thing they are doing, with the introduction of Season, is removing the Happiness meter and the depletion of Happiness over time.  Now you will accumulate Happiness during each Season.  As you accumulate Happiness, you will unlock various rewards (e.g. magic, gems, costumes and characters).  You can accumulate Happiness by completing Daily, Weekly and Event tasks.  Most of the Daily and Weekly tasks seem to be similar to what players already due (e.g. send out parades, collect from attractions/concessions, etc.).  As for the rewards you can earn, there will be free ones available at each level.  But you can purchase the Kingdom Pass that will give you a higher level of award to earn, along with the free ones.  I play FarmVille 3 that uses the same concept.  The Kingdom Pass, at least from the video, seems pretty steep at $19.99.  But given that it lasts roughly 3 months, that may not be all that much.  

With update 60, there will be two new permanent Rescuer's characters - Penny and Miss Bianca.  There was no indication if either of them were premium and would cost $ or gems.  There were two Up characters as well - Dug and Charles Muntz.  Dug will be a free reward for the new Season.  Charles Muntz will be available if you purchase the Kingdom Pass and reach its appropriate reward level.  FYI, you can use gems to move up the reward levels.  

Two new attractions and some benches are being introduced.  The Madam Medusa Riverboat (12x10) and Paradise Falls (10x10) are the new attractions.  There is also going to be a Socks Plush Concession (5x5) to showcase the recent Buzz Lightyear movie.  FYI, the Socks Concession is cute.  There was no mention of any new land.

Next there is a Tower event starting on July 14th.  The second chapter will begin on July 19th.  The third chapter will start on July 24th, with the Tower event ending on July 29th.  This is the Lion King Tower Event, with Scar being the big character reward.  Chapter 1 you can also get Nani (Lilo & Stitch).  Chapter 2 has Hiro (Big Hero 6).  Chapter 3 has Mad Hatter (Alice in Wonderland).  

One last item that was introduced was the concept of Time Skip Tokens.  Basically you can use these to shorten the time to it takes for the characters to do their tasks.  Each token will shave off 10 minutes.  Definitely look at the Patch notes to learn more about this.  They indicated the Patch Notes should be available on their website now.  Just checked and they are there right now.

You can download Update 60 starting on July 12th.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Yeah, I am not thrilled if they stick to the $19.99 for the Kingdom Pass.  It was bad enough that certain characters were priced at $9.99 or $14.99.  Now to even be able to earn Mutz you have to cough up $19.99?  I don't think so, Disney.  Inflation is bad enough in real life right now.  I hope that we find out that we are able to use gems towards the Kingdom pass, but will it be even possible to earn enough gems to "buy it"?  I suspect not given the poor gem rate coming out of the parades now.

I guess we will have to see how the tasks within the seasons go, but since I am down to just a handful of characters I suspect that I am going to have to bring out characters that I sent home in order to complete the tasks.  Sigh. 

I am OK with not having to worry about happiness loss, if the way that it works in the seasons turns out to be reasonable.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## McCoy

Guess we'll see how this is implemented, but there is 0% chance I am paying $20 for a pass every three months (or ever). So, if there is truly no other way to get Charles, I guess this will be the first character I simply won't be obtaining in this game.  I quit spending any money on this game after the great Dopey debacle (or was it Grumpy, I don't recall), and won't ever again.


----------



## pangyal

No Carl or Russell? Am I missing something?


----------



## supernova

pangyal said:


> No Carl or Russell? Am I missing something?


No. It's summer break for college and they have limited interns available.  So staffing issues seem to be bringing these two-chatacter sets for the time being.


----------



## wnwardii

pangyal said:


> No Carl or Russell? Am I missing something?


I would have figured they would have started with Carl and Dug, not Charles Muntz.  Maybe with them introducing this whole Season thing they are taking a more cautious approach to see how well it goes.  Maybe they won't receive as much negative feedback if they had put Carl as the Kingdom Pass reward.  One thing I noticed when I reviewed the patch notes, it appears that they failed to mention that the Sox Plushie Stand and the Paradise Falls attraction are Kingdom Pass Reward (i.e., part of the paid rewards). I think this will make many people mad.


----------



## anya.sparrow

This striking gold event is probably the first time that I didn't drag out characters to even passively participate in an event.  The low-ball prizes just aren't worth 2 seconds of effort.


----------



## Arundal

Well now that I finally have my gems over 500, the new drop rate of gems suck, I don’t know that I want to spend it on Orville but maybe save for upcoming events!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Well now that I finally have my gems over 500, the new drop rate of gems suck, I don’t know that I want to spend it on Orville but maybe save for upcoming events!


He might help with the new characters, but knowing the idiots over at Gameloft, one of these two new characters might be gem as well?  I have no idea how this new system is going to work and at this point, I'm honestly not sure I care.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> Well now that I finally have my gems over 500, the new drop rate of gems suck, I don’t know that I want to spend it on Orville but maybe save for upcoming events!


I'd wait and see.


----------



## McCoy

With the new update, since happiness is no longer something to collect, the video after parades apparently now is for magic.  So, I guess 2-3 less ads per days I'll be playing, so I guess that's an unexpected bonus to the update.

edit: Penny needs 50 and 40 items, with only 2-3 (long) tasks per item, so she's going to take a while to get.  No sign of the new season pass yet.

edit2: Oh, and so far, the most annoying part of this update is that characters who are capable of granting wishes, can now have wishes requested even when they are at home, so you'll have to bring them back to the kingdom to grant the wish. Not a fan of that at all.

edit3: And apparently we're back to more than 8 wishes at a time being available - I'm up to 10 now. I thought I was maxed out on wishes granted, but I have now received two more for characters, since updating. And, when you click on the character to grant the wish and return them from home, it doesn't take you to the character automatically - you have to scroll through to manually find and return them. Also, apparently the season pass thing starts Thursday with the Tower Challenge.


----------



## wnwardii

It seems that Bianca will unlock after more Rescuer tasks are completed.  This leads me to believe that Bianca will not be a premium character like Orville.  But really won't know until Bianca is unlocked.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have been unable to update in iOS and windows so far.  I did go to the facebook page and they posted that there is a problem with the Windows update, and ask that we not download yet.  But, there were some comments that there were problems with other versions to.

Is there a trick to force the update?

ETA:  I was able to force the iOS update by going all the way into the DMK install page instead of just hitting "open".  I also force updated Windows, and now I am unable to run the game.  I suggest everybody waits on Windows.


----------



## anya.sparrow

McCoy said:


> Oh, and so far, the most annoying part of this update is that characters who are capable of granting wishes, can now have wishes requested even when they are at home, so you'll have to bring them back to the kingdom to grant the wish. Not a fan of that at all.


That sounds AWFUL.  I was already completely over happiness, and excited at the prospect of it mostly going away.  No they've made it worse???? Ugh.


----------



## mmmears

Huh.  I forced it on the app store and it downloaded and I can play it now on my iPhone. I guess I should say "for now" since I'm kind of assuming it will break at some point.

Having to search for the character is already a pain.  I hope it was an error that will be fixed, although that might be way too optimistic a thought.


----------



## supernova

Waiting to see what misery tomorrow brings...


----------



## rr333

Haven't downloaded the update yet... anything I should do beforehand? anything that you wish you'd done first?
Happiness level doesn't matter going into the new update, right?


----------



## mmmears

Happiness doesn't matter, so I did it right away.  It's been nice to not have to worry about it.  I'm sure the axe will drop tomorrow though.


----------



## pangyal

I avoided collecting all of my happiness and then updated…the images look like they’re the level below Ecstatic now, oddly, but all there ready to collect when whatever nightmare scenario rolls out tomorrow.


----------



## mmmears

They look a bit smirky to me.


----------



## wiihoo888

I have smiley faces wandering all around my kingdom currently waiting for….something. It has been a royal pain taking the characters in and out of storage to grant these wishes. Oh, and apparently my parade has gone on a gem strike. Haven’t gotten any gems since updating


----------



## Peachkins

Eh, I like being able to use characters in storage to grant wishes. It was always annoying to me to have to use a character that's already doing other tasks to stop and grant wishes.


----------



## wnwardii

You have to basically complete every single level of the entire Season Pass (non paid version) in order to get Dug.  To get Charles Muntz at the Kingdom Pass level (paid version), it is only level 75 (out of 150).  Right now, if I start with the happiness, it says I need 120 happiness to get to the next tier.  What I don't know is if that is the same amount for each tier or if they will make each tier that much more harder to achieve.


----------



## wiihoo888

wnwardii said:


> You have to basically complete every single level of the entire Season Pass (non paid version) in order to get Dug.  To get Charles Muntz at the Kingdom Pass level (paid version), it is only level 75 (out of 150).  Right now, if I start with the happiness, it says I need 120 happiness to get to the next tier.  What I don't know is if that is the same amount for each tier or if they will make each tier that much more harder to achieve.


My brain hurts already. They did not make my happiness easier


----------



## anya.sparrow

Peachkins said:


> Eh, I like being able to use characters in storage to grant wishes. It was always annoying to me to have to use a character that's already doing other tasks to stop and grant wishes.


That attribute is positive for those still leveling a lot of characters up, but they really need to fix it so that when you click the character's balloon thingy it takes you right to the character to get it out of storage.  The current method is more annoying than I want to use language for on a family board ;P.

Also, these tasks that require you to run certain timed activities?  Can we get a list going of known characters for the 24?  I'll start:

Cheshire Cat
Mad Hatter
Queen of Hearts
White Rabbit

Donald + Daisy
Donald + Goofy
Donald + Louie
Mickey Mouse
Pete
Pluto

Dewey + Scrooge McDuck
Dewey + Louie
Huey + Louie

Bo Peep + Forky
Bo Peep + Jessie
Bunny + Buzz Lightyear
Bunny + Ducky
Buzz Lightyear
Buzz Lightyear + Zurg
Buzz Lightyear + Space Alien
Rex
Woody
Zurg

Anastasia + Drizella
Cinderella + Fairy Godmother (Requires Princess Fairytale Hall)
Lady Tremaine = Drizella

C-3PO + R2D2

Peter Pan
Peter Pan + Captain Hook
Peter Pan + Michael
Peter Pan + Wendy
John Darling + Michael
Tinkerbell (requires Fantasy Faire)

Kanga + Roo

Finn + Rey

I pulled these from the wiki fandom page (and have added some with the help of other posters), but have stopped for now after Peter Pan.


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> Can we get a list going of known characters for the 24?


Mad Hatter
Kanga + Roo
Anastasia + Drizella


----------



## mmmears

My head hurts too.  

Is there any reason at all to play the tower challenge now?


----------



## mmmears

What's the 24?

I have to run 12 hour tasks, but not 24.


----------



## hopemax

This


mmmears said:


> My head hurts too.
> 
> Is there any reason at all to play the tower challenge now?


To earn happiness by completing the event tasks!

This is ridiculous.  I had always thought they would stop adding new content, and then I would continue to login each day, run parades, open chests to earn enough gems to finish buying all the premium permanent characters I am still missing.  Then be done.  But it probably won't come to that, I'll quit before.  The Angry Birds games I play when I'm on an airplane have these daily tasks, and mostly I just don't do them.  I can open and play levels without them.  Not this game though.  The Daily ones at least seem manageable, and what I was doing anyway.  Except I have "throw 2 things in the cauldron," but that is easy enough and I have over 200 of the smallest elixir ingots.  Replaces the parade ad as far as the time commitment.  But the weekly tasks!  I am not going to fiddle around too much with that to get stuff done.  I'm not running characters who would normally be at home, just to get happiness and more magic.  I did pull a couple buildings out of storage, but that is my limit to my commitment to this.  

I'll see how fast we move through these tiers to earn the various gem bonuses (it looks like there are 100 gems per season), but I don't expect to get anywhere near the 150 required for Dug.


----------



## hopemax

mmmears said:


> What's the 24?
> 
> I have to run 12 hour tasks, but not 24.


We don't all have the same tasks.  The weekly ones I have in my Windows game and IOS are almost completely different.  You can "reroll" one of them for free.  Click the arrow to the left of the task.  I rerolled the one that said "105 24  hour tasks." (it might have been 105 12 hour, I can't remember)


----------



## jeremy1002

This new update is at best confusing/annoying and at worst a new subscription fee to enjoy the game.  I've been playing this game for 2,202 days (1,542 consecutive), but they finally did it -- I'm out.  I'll be moving the app from its prominent position on my phone to the game graveyard folder 6 screens in.  Godspeed, players.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> Mad Hatter
> Kanga + Roo
> Anastasia + Drizella


Thanks, I added them


----------



## Peachkins

anya.sparrow said:


> That attribute is positive for those still leveling a lot of characters up, but they really need to fix it so that when you click the character's balloon thingy it takes you right to the character to get it out of storage.  The current method is more annoying than I want to use language for on a family board ;P.


So, now that I've actually played since the update, I completely agree. Why can't they take you straight to the character to bring them out of storage? I don't want to cycle through over a hundred characters to find the one I need. I think I'm going to ignore this part of the game entirely at this point. I was previously just paying elixirs each day to lock my Happiness down. Now I don't even have to do that.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, in my iOS game, 2 of my weekly tasks involved 24 hour tasks.  I rerolled one (to do it 42x) only to realize I have another to do it 30x).  I am not a fan of the 24 hour tasks when there is an event going on.  You have to be careful and figure out who you for sure won't need for the event.  This is too much work and brain power for what is supposed to be a free little game.


----------



## wiihoo888

anya.sparrow said:


> That attribute is positive for those still leveling a lot of characters up, but they really need to fix it so that when you click the character's balloon thingy it takes you right to the character to get it out of storage.  The current method is more annoying than I want to use language for on a family board ;P.
> 
> Also, these tasks that require you to run certain timed activities?  Can we get a list going of known characters for the 24?  I'll start:
> 
> Cheshire Cat
> Mad Hatter
> Queen of Hearts
> White Rabbit
> 
> Donald + Daisy
> Donald + Goofy
> Donald + Louie
> Mickey Mouse
> Pete
> Pluto
> 
> Dewey + Scrooge McDuck
> Dewey + Louie
> Huey + Louie
> 
> Bo Peep + Forky
> Bo Peep + Jessie
> Bunny + Buzz Lightyear
> Bunny + Ducky
> Buzz Lightyear
> Buzz Lightyear + Zurg
> Buzz Lightyear + Space Alien
> Rex
> Woody
> Zurg
> 
> Anastasia + Drizella
> Cinderella + Fairy Godmother (Requires Princess Fairytale Hall)
> Lady Tremaine = Drizella
> 
> C-3PO + R2D2
> 
> Peter Pan
> Peter Pan + Captain Hook
> Peter Pan + Michael
> Peter Pan + Wendy
> John Darling + Michael
> Tinkerbell (requires Fantasy Faire)
> 
> Kanga + Roo
> 
> Finn + Rey
> 
> I pulled these from the wiki fandom page (and have added some with the help of other posters), but have stopped for now after Peter Pan.


Bless you….I was searching character by character


----------



## McCoy

Yeah, I'm not bothering with some of those tasks.  Going to continue playing the game for now as I always have, and what I get, I get.  But, I simply am not going to bother or go out of my way to complete 150 12-hour activities in the next week. After giving this a try for a while - I imagine I'll go through the first season or three seasons or whatever it is - if I don't get Dug, or anywhere near getting him, and they continue with providing characters and content through this system, I'll likely be done with this game myself after 2,300 days or whatever.  Hopefully some of you find this more fun than I do.


----------



## Arundal

I planned on giving it the good old college try, but the third free season one, I don’t see what they want done. I figure most of us were doing them probably most of the time anyway. But make it self explanatory or maybe I did not learn anything at college lol.

Note:thought if I just did most the things I normally do, and see if the tasks got done automatically and the daily’s seem to work that way but the rest at this point.


----------



## anya.sparrow

McCoy said:


> Yeah, I'm not bothering with some of those tasks.  Going to continue playing the game for now as I always have, and what I get, I get.  But, I simply am not going to bother or go out of my way to complete 150 12-hour activities in the next week. After giving this a try for a while - I imagine I'll go through the first season or three seasons or whatever it is - if I don't get Dug, or anywhere near getting him, and they continue with providing characters and content through this system, I'll likely be done with this game myself after 2,300 days or whatever.  Hopefully some of you find this more fun than I do.


Yeah, I am trying to give it a chance but so far I am completely annoyed and don't see myself participating in it long term.


----------



## PrincessP

anya.sparrow said:


> That attribute is positive for those still leveling a lot of characters up, but they really need to fix it so that when you click the character's balloon thingy it takes you right to the character to get it out of storage.  The current method is more annoying than I want to use language for on a family board ;P.
> 
> Also, these tasks that require you to run certain timed activities?  Can we get a list going of known characters for the 24?  I'll start:
> 
> Cheshire Cat
> ***Mad Hatter***
> Queen of Hearts
> White Rabbit
> 
> ***Donald + Daisy**
> **Donald + Goofy***
> Donald + Louie
> ***Mickey Mouse***
> Pete
> ***Pluto***
> 
> Dewey + Scrooge McDuck
> Dewey + Louie
> Huey + Louie
> 
> ***Bo Peep + Forky**
> **Bo Peep + Jessie**
> **Bunny + Buzz Lightyear***
> Bunny + Ducky
> Buzz Lightyear
> Buzz Lightyear + Zurg
> Buzz Lightyear + Space Alien
> ***Rex**
> **Woody***
> Zurg
> 
> ***Anastasia + Drizella**
> **Cinderella + Fairy Godmother (Requires Princess Fairytale Hall)***
> Lady Tremaine = Drizella
> 
> C-3PO + R2D2
> 
> Peter Pan
> Peter Pan + Captain Hook
> Peter Pan + Michael
> Peter Pan + Wendy
> John Darling + Michael
> Tinkerbell (requires Fantasy Faire)
> 
> ***Kanga + Roo***
> 
> Finn + Rey
> 
> I pulled these from the wiki fandom page (and have added some with the help of other posters), but have stopped for now after Peter Pan.


***these characters I have noted have one hour happiness tasks***
So you want to avoid sending them out for 24 hours if possible as it will potentially slow down your happiness collection.

Tia Dalma
Barbosa & Cap’n Jack
Davy Jones & Elizabeth

Mayor & Jack Skellington
Sally
Shock & Barrel
Jack Skellington
Lock

Mr. incredible
Mr. incredible & Jack Jack
Syndrome
Violet
Dash

***Pooh**
**Pooh & Christopher Robin**
**Tigger & Roo***
Piglet
Eeyore
Rabbit
Owl

Kyle Ren & FO Storm Trooper
R2-D2 & C3PO

Mando & The Child

Aladdin & Jasmine
Genie

Wall- E
Eve - she’s needed for Tower challenge

Rapunzel
Rapunzel & Pascal
Rapunzel & Maximus
Flynn

Pete - he‘s needed for Tower challenge

King Louie
Baloo & Bagheera

Trusty & Jock
Trusty & Lady
Tramp & Joe
Tramp & Tony

Sulley & Randall
**Roz & Celia**

The Ringmaster

Pacha & Kronk
Pacha & Yzma
Kuzco & Yzma
Kuzco & Kronk
Yzma

Ursula

Evil Queen 
Snow White

Belle
Beast
Gaston

Simba & Nala

Cheshire Cat
Caterpillar


----------



## anya.sparrow

PrincessP said:


> ***these characters I have noted have one hour happiness tasks***
> So you want to avoid sending them out for 24 hours if possible as it will potentially slow down your happiness collection.
> 
> Tia Dalma
> Barbosa & Cap’n Jack
> Davy Jones & Elizabeth
> 
> Mayor & Jack Skellington
> Sally
> Shock & Barrel
> Jack Skellington
> Lock
> 
> Mr. incredible
> Mr. incredible & Jack Jack
> Syndrome
> Violet
> Dash
> 
> ***Pooh**
> **Pooh & Christopher Robin**
> **Tigger & Roo***
> Piglet
> Eeyore
> Rabbit
> Owl
> 
> Kyle Ren & FO Storm Trooper
> 
> Mando & The Child
> 
> Aladdin & Jasmine
> 
> Wall- E
> Eve - she’s needed for Tower challenge
> 
> Rapunzel
> Rapunzel & Pascal
> Rapunzel & Maximus
> Flynn
> 
> Pete - he‘s needed for Tower challenge
> 
> King Louie
> Baloo & Bagheera
> 
> Trusty & Jock
> Trusty & Lady
> Tramp & Joe
> Tramp & Tony
> 
> Sulley & Randall
> **Roz & Celia**
> 
> The Ringmaster
> 
> Pacha & Kronk
> Pacha & Yzma
> Kuzco & Yzma
> Kuzco & Kronk
> Yzma


Plus:

Rex
The asian warrior guy
Mushu
Jessie
Drizella
Lumiere


----------



## Wdw1015

I don’t understand any part of this new update. I’ve read through the notes and it’s ridiculously confusing. How in the world do I get these UP characters??


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> I don’t understand any part of this new update. I’ve read through the notes and it’s ridiculously confusing. How in the world do I get these UP characters??


Gems.  Lots and lots of gems.


----------



## wnwardii

Wdw1015 said:


> I don’t understand any part of this new update. I’ve read through the notes and it’s ridiculously confusing. How in the world do I get these UP characters??


Basically you have to participate in the new Seasons to get Dug and Charles Muntz.  In some ways a Season can be considered an "event" of about 3 months.  A Season will span across 3 updates to the game.  During each Season you will continue to do various tasks, like you normally do, to earn happiness.  Then there will be other tasks that will reset daily and will grant you a small amount of happiness for each completed task.  There will be other tasks that are weekly and some that will be tied to an actual event (e.g. like the Tower Event that just started).  Each of these tasks will earn you additional happiness that you can then use to redeem for rewards at various levels.  There appears to be 150 levels for this Season.  Each level will be available after earning "x" amount of happiness.  But the happiness will start from 0 at each level.  The daily tasks will grant you small amount of happiness.  Weekly tasks will grant a higher amount.  Then the Event tasks seem to grant even more happiness amount.  That is the basics.  

Now with the Season, you have the free rewards that you get by completing all of these daily, weekly and event tasks.  You can scroll through the list of rewards to see what you can potentially earn.  In the free level, if you can reach level 150 by the end of the 3 months, then you will win Dug.  Along the way you will get gems, chests, magic, etc.

They have also introduced the Kingdom Pass, which is a paid reward system.  So for the same effort, you get "bonus" rewards.  For this Season, the cost is $19.99 (US).  So roughly $7 per month, given the Season is roughly 3 months.  With the Kingdom Pass, you can get more premium type of rewards.  With this Season, that would include Paradise Falls attraction and Charles Muntz.  The Charles Muntz character is available at level 75, so halfway. 

It is not required to purchase the Kingdom Pass to participate in Seasons.  Nor do you have to purchase it at the beginning of the Season.  But if you want to get all available rewards (at both levels), then you will need to purchase it.  Say you wait a month to see how you progress with the free levels.  Then if you decide to purchase the Kingdom Pass later, you should get all of the rewards for the "bonus" levels that you would have if you purchased the Kingdom Pass when the Season started.  So you aren't really out anything if you wait.  It just may feel that you are not "spreading" the cost out across 3 months.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wdw1015

wnwardii said:


> Basically you have to participate in the new Seasons to get Dug and Charles Muntz.  In some ways a Season can be considered an "event" of about 3 months.  A Season will span across 3 updates to the game.  During each Season you will continue to do various tasks, like you normally do, to earn happiness.  Then there will be other tasks that will reset daily and will grant you a small amount of happiness for each completed task.  There will be other tasks that are weekly and some that will be tied to an actual event (e.g. like the Tower Event that just started).  Each of these tasks will earn you additional happiness that you can then use to redeem for rewards at various levels.  There appears to be 150 levels for this Season.  Each level will be available after earning "x" amount of happiness.  But the happiness will start from 0 at each level.  The daily tasks will grant you small amount of happiness.  Weekly tasks will grant a higher amount.  Then the Event tasks seem to grant even more happiness amount.  That is the basics.
> 
> Now with the Season, you have the free rewards that you get by completing all of these daily, weekly and event tasks.  You can scroll through the list of rewards to see what you can potentially earn.  In the free level, if you can reach level 150 by the end of the 3 months, then you will win Dug.  Along the way you will get gems, chests, magic, etc.
> 
> They have also introduced the Kingdom Pass, which is a paid reward system.  So for the same effort, you get "bonus" rewards.  For this Season, the cost is $19.99 (US).  So roughly $7 per month, given the Season is roughly 3 months.  With the Kingdom Pass, you can get more premium type of rewards.  With this Season, that would include Paradise Falls attraction and Charles Muntz.  The Charles Muntz character is available at level 75, so halfway.
> 
> It is not required to purchase the Kingdom Pass to participate in Seasons.  Nor do you have to purchase it at the beginning of the Season.  But if you want to get all available rewards (at both levels), then you will need to purchase it.  Say you wait a month to see how you progress with the free levels.  Then if you decide to purchase the Kingdom Pass later, you should get all of the rewards for the "bonus" levels that you would have if you purchased the Kingdom Pass when the Season started.  So you aren't really out anything if you wait.  It just may feel that you are not "spreading" the cost out across 3 months.
> 
> Hope this helps.


That is much more helpful, thank you for taking the time to explain!!


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Basically you have to participate in the new Seasons to get Dug and Charles Muntz.  In some ways a Season can be considered an "event" of about 3 months.  A Season will span across 3 updates to the game.  During each Season you will continue to do various tasks, like you normally do, to earn happiness.  Then there will be other tasks that will reset daily and will grant you a small amount of happiness for each completed task.  There will be other tasks that are weekly and some that will be tied to an actual event (e.g. like the Tower Event that just started).  Each of these tasks will earn you additional happiness that you can then use to redeem for rewards at various levels.  There appears to be 150 levels for this Season.  Each level will be available after earning "x" amount of happiness.  But the happiness will start from 0 at each level.  The daily tasks will grant you small amount of happiness.  Weekly tasks will grant a higher amount.  Then the Event tasks seem to grant even more happiness amount.  That is the basics.
> 
> Now with the Season, you have the free rewards that you get by completing all of these daily, weekly and event tasks.  You can scroll through the list of rewards to see what you can potentially earn.  In the free level, if you can reach level 150 by the end of the 3 months, then you will win Dug.  Along the way you will get gems, chests, magic, etc.
> 
> They have also introduced the Kingdom Pass, which is a paid reward system.  So for the same effort, you get "bonus" rewards.  For this Season, the cost is $19.99 (US).  So roughly $7 per month, given the Season is roughly 3 months.  With the Kingdom Pass, you can get more premium type of rewards.  With this Season, that would include Paradise Falls attraction and Charles Muntz.  The Charles Muntz character is available at level 75, so halfway.
> 
> It is not required to purchase the Kingdom Pass to participate in Seasons.  Nor do you have to purchase it at the beginning of the Season.  But if you want to get all available rewards (at both levels), then you will need to purchase it.  Say you wait a month to see how you progress with the free levels.  Then if you decide to purchase the Kingdom Pass later, you should get all of the rewards for the "bonus" levels that you would have if you purchased the Kingdom Pass when the Season started.  So you aren't really out anything if you wait.  It just may feel that you are not "spreading" the cost out across 3 months.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Mine seem to be progressing with gems, not happiness.  Or am I seeing this wrong?


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Mine seem to be progressing with gems, not happiness.  Or am I seeing this wrong?


Look in the left bottom corner. It shows the status of your happiness. How much you need to get to the next tier. The gems you see are how many it costs to advance to skip ahead to next tier without collecting the necessary happiness.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Look in the left bottom corner. It shows the status of your happiness. How much you need to get to the next tier. The gems you see are how many it costs to advance to skip ahead to next tier without collecting the necessary happiness.


Thank you.  Missed that. .


----------



## wnwardii

So I did some searching to try and find a list of characters that have 24 hour tasks.  I was not about to manually return each character to determine this.  I found a DMK Fandom Wiki website that has all of this information.  I actually had used this before when looking up an attraction for Star Wars.  Just not a site I usually recall.

Some of the following characters need to be at a certain level to activate the 24 hour task(s) available to them.  I am not noting this, just the character(s) that have the 24 hour tasks.  Edit:  After posting this and bringing some characters out, it appears there may be additional combinations of characters that were not listed.  Also, some of these may require certain attractions be out in your Kingdom.


Goofy & Donald
Pete
Buzz & Alien
R2D2 & C3P0
Hook & Peter Pan
Peter Pan
Wendy & Peter Pan
Jack & Captain Barbosa
Tia Dalma & Davy Jones
Jack & Tia Dalma
Tia Dalma
Pascal & Rapunzel
Bambi
King Louie
Shere Khan & Mowgli
Jack & Trusty (Lady and the Tramp)
Dumbo & Timothy the Mouse
Ring Master
Percy & Meeko
Colette & Luigi
Remy
Mr. Incredible
Syndrome
Jack Skellington
Oogie Boogie
Sally
Shock & Barrel
Destiny & Dory
Marlin & Nemo


----------



## supernova

Maybe I didn't get enough sleep last night, but can anyone help tip me off as to who "Joe" is please?


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> but can anyone help tip me off as to who "Joe" is please


Took me a minute, but Joe is from Lady and the Tramp.  I am guessing he is the Chef at Tony's Restaurant.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Took me a minute, but Joe is from Lady and the Tramp.  I am guessing he is the Chef at Tony's Restaurant.


Thanks. Didn't make it that far into the character collections!


----------



## mmmears

I never would have known that one.  I had a different quest with easier names to remember.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I never would have known that one.  I had a different quest with easier names to remember.


I'm embarrassed to say that I was sending King Louie out for Louie tasks.  Totally forgot we had those ducks.


----------



## wiihoo888

So, I broke down and bought the pass. First time I’ve ever spent money on the game. Figured $20 over 3 months wasn’t too bad, and….well, I’m a sucker for Up! I’m weak!!! On a bright note, I am swimming in gems for the first time in my life. Oh, and I now have Paradise Falls. Just feels weird getting more for less effort. If you bought it too, just know you are not alone


----------



## anya.sparrow

I think I just had my first double-gem winning parade result!


----------



## pangyal

wiihoo888 said:


> So, I broke down and bought the pass. First time I’ve ever spent money on the game. Figured $20 over 3 months wasn’t too bad, and….well, I’m a sucker for Up! I’m weak!!! On a bright note, I am swimming in gems for the first time in my life. Oh, and I now have Paradise Falls. Just feels weird getting more for less effort. If you bought it too, just know you are not alone


I bought it too. The Cone of Shame Dug looks exactly like our Golden Retriever when she has to wear the Cone of Shame and I just couldn’t resist.


----------



## anya.sparrow

pangyal said:


> I bought it too. The Cone of Shame Dug looks exactly like our Golden Retriever when she has to wear the Cone of Shame and I just couldn’t resist.


Too cute!


----------



## wiihoo888

pangyal said:


> I bought it too. The Cone of Shame Dug looks exactly like our Golden Retriever when she has to wear the Cone of Shame and I just couldn’t resist.


Ikr?!! Now I feel like I’m wearing the “I bought the pass” cone of shame


----------



## wnwardii

wiihoo888 said:


> Ikr?!! Now I feel like I’m wearing the “I bought the pass” cone of shame


There is no shame here.  Whether or not someone does an in-app purchase is strictly up to that individual.  I know that at times people comment that they will not pay gems or $$ for some of the characters, etc.  I have in the past and I will most likely continue in the future.  I will admit there are some other games that I have chosen not to purchase things and I am ok with that.  But for this game, I am more of a completeness person.  It still irks me that I can't get The Bride, a couple of the HM ghosts or the Oogie Boogie attraction.  At this point, since some of those items are at least a year or more old, they should unlock for gems, magic or $$.  FYI, I purchased the Kingdom Pass myself when it was first available.  I pretty much knew I would when I saw that it was the only way to get the Paradise Falls attraction and Charles Muntz.


----------



## wiihoo888

wnwardii said:


> There is no shame here.  Whether or not someone does an in-app purchase is strictly up to that individual.  I know that at times people comment that they will not pay gems or $$ for some of the characters, etc.  I have in the past and I will most likely continue in the future.  I will admit there are some other games that I have chosen not to purchase things and I am ok with that.  But for this game, I am more of a completeness person.  It still irks me that I can't get The Bride, a couple of the HM ghosts or the Oogie Boogie attraction.  At this point, since some of those items are at least a year or more old, they should unlock for gems, magic or $$.  FYI, I purchased the Kingdom Pass myself when it was first available.  I pretty much knew I would when I saw that it was the only way to get the Paradise Falls attraction and Charles Muntz.


Oh, think I would have broken down for the stupid Oogie Boogie if that came available. It’s like the Kragl in this freakin game!


----------



## wnwardii

Looks like there is an update on bringing characters from home if they have a wish request.  Just started the game and had several wish requests for characters at home.  Each time I clicked the character I received a pop-up message "Would you like to return this character to the Kingdom to fulfill this wish?"  Clicked on yes and the character was back and the task screen for the character was shown.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Looks like there is an update on bringing characters from home if they have a wish request.  Just started the game and had several wish requests for characters at home.  Each time I clicked the character I received a pop-up message "Would you like to return this character to the Kingdom to fulfill this wish?"  Clicked on yes and the character was back and the task screen for the character was shown.


Thanks for sharing.  I didn't bother clicking on any of the character wishes yet because I figured I'd save them for today's daily update.

It's a shame that their "improvements" are simply about having to go in and fix stuff that they broke to begin with.


----------



## jcarwash

wnwardii said:


> Looks like there is an update on bringing characters from home if they have a wish request.  Just started the game and had several wish requests for characters at home.  Each time I clicked the character I received a pop-up message "Would you like to return this character to the Kingdom to fulfill this wish?"  Clicked on yes and the character was back and the task screen for the character was shown.



This is what you call "fixing a regression bug." It used to work this way, then they broke it.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I didn't bother clicking on any of the character wishes yet because I figured I'd save them for today's daily update.
> 
> It's a shame that their "improvements" are simply about having to go in and fix stuff that they broke to begin with.


I am just thankful that they fixed it sooner rather than later.  The other way was a total pain in the butt.


----------



## mmmears

Yep, they fixed the character thing that they broke.  It looks to me that they also fixed the frequency of hidden chests in the game, because I have had at most 1 and usually 0 since the major update, but as soon as I updated the fix I had 3 chests waiting for me (but that's not enough info to know for certain that they did anything). 

In other game news, I got Penny but can't get her to L2 so she's stuck sourcing bottles for me.


----------



## wnwardii

mmmears said:


> In other game news, I got Penny but can't get her to L2 so she's stuck sourcing bottles for me.


I haven't quite got all of Penny's tokens yet.  So curious to know why you can't get her to L2.


----------



## McCoy

It seems that both Penny and Miss Bianca require enchantments on various attractions to be able to collect some or many of their items.  For Miss Bianca, I had to enchant Remy's Ratatouille Adventure to level 2, and Madame Medusa's Riverboat to first enchantment, to allow a total of two collection activities for each of her perfume and ear hats; two more tasks for each item remain unavailable until each Rescuers attraction is leveled up even more.  

It seems to me that Penny should at least have tasks available to collect her items and level up, since you need them to get her to begin with, but it's hard to see what requirements exist after they're unlocked (i.e. what character level or attraction enchantment level requirements) so I can't comment on that issue.


----------



## mmmears

wnwardii said:


> I haven't quite got all of Penny's tokens yet.  So curious to know why you can't get her to L2.



Oh, just the usual.  I need a few more teddy bears.


----------



## mmmears

After you get Penny, there is a 2 hour quest and then there is a prompt to build Madame Medusa's Riverboat (which takes 24 hours and costs 800k magic).


----------



## wnwardii

mmmears said:


> 800k magic


lol.  I have 94 Million magic currently.  I think 800K magic is doable.


----------



## mmmears

wnwardii said:


> lol.  I have 94 Million magic currently.  I think 800K magic is doable.


Yep.  I don't feel magic poor at 105 million.  Just wish I could somehow trade those in for dollars.


----------



## hopemax

Sigh.  I had ignored the annoying long task Weekly challenge hoping that there would be new tasks when the next week started.  Nope, unfinished weekly challenges apparently rollover.  Progress doesn't reset.  So that "85 12 hr tasks" that I didn't work on... still in my list, still says 1/85.


----------



## anya.sparrow

hopemax said:


> Sigh.  I had ignored the annoying long task Weekly challenge hoping that there would be new tasks when the next week started.  Nope, unfinished weekly challenges apparently rollover.  Progress doesn't reset.  So that "85 12 hr tasks" that I didn't work on... still in my list, still says 1/85.


I was surprised to see them roll over too.  And, back to my 24-hour character list I go.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Here's a combined post with my & PrincessP's research on 24-task characters:

***these characters have one hour happiness tasks***
So you want to avoid sending them out for 24 hours if possible as it will potentially slow down your happiness collection.



Cheshire Cat
***Mad Hatter***
Queen of Hearts
White Rabbit

***Donald + Daisy**
**Donald + Goofy** - Chapter 2 Tower Event*
Donald + Louie
***Mickey Mouse***
Pete
***Pluto***

Dewey + Scrooge McDuck
Dewey + Louie
Huey + Louie

***Bo Peep + Forky**
**Bo Peep + Jessie***
Bunny + Ducky
***Buzz Lightyear**
**Rex**
**Woody***
Zurg

***Anastasia + Drizella**
**Cinderella + Fairy Godmother (Requires Princess Fairytale Hall)***
Lady Tremaine = Drizella

C-3PO + R2D2

Peter Pan
John Darling + Michael
Tinkerbell (requires Fantasy Faire) - Chapter 2 Tower Event

***Kanga + Roo***

Finn + Rey

Tia Dalma - Chapter 2 Tower Event
Barbosa & Cap’n Jack - Chapter 2 Tower Event
Davy Jones & Elizabeth (Requires Pirates of the Caribbean)

Sally
Shock & Barrel
Jack Skellington
Lock

Mr. Incredible
Syndrome
Violet
Dash

***Pooh**
**Tigger & Roo***
Piglet
Eeyore
Rabbit
Owl

Kyle Ren & FO Storm Trooper

Mando & The Child

Aladdin & Jasmine

Wall- E
Eve

Rapunzel
Flynn - Chapter 2 Tower Event

Pete

King Louie
Baloo & Bagheera

Trusty & Jock
Trusty & Lady
Tramp & Joe
Tramp & Tony

Sulley & Randall
**Roz & Celia** - Chapter 2 Tower Event

The Ringmaster

Pacha & Kronk
Pacha & Yzma
Kuzco & Yzma
Kuzco & Kronk
Yzma


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> I was surprised to see them roll over too. And, back to my 24-hour character list I go.


I did complete last weeks 24-hour character task.  And guess what???? I got another one for this week.  They really are trying to push the character limit.  Good thing that I am only collecting for 2 characters right now.  Just need one more thing for Orville to get to 10.  Then just Penny until I unlock Bianca.


----------



## hopemax

My Windows game has annoying 4, 8 and 12 hr challenges.  My IOS has 30 24 hrs, which considering... is now not so horrible.  But this is still ridiculous and I don't want to play their game.

Who was it that was always saying that the characters were useless, especially when taunting interns?    "We get them and then never use them again."  I blame you for this.    The fact that it coincides with Rescuers content is so *chef's kiss*.


----------



## Onceler

I have two 24-hour weekly tasks: 
"Complete 30 activities of 24h or more"
"Complete 75 activities of 24h or more"

I also have two 6-hour weekly tasks:
"Complete 175 activities of 6h or more"
"Complete 325 activities of 6h or more"

One week into this new style of game play and I'm already over the repetitive grind.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Sigh.  I had ignored the annoying long task Weekly challenge hoping that there would be new tasks when the next week started.  Nope, unfinished weekly challenges apparently rollover.  Progress doesn't reset.  So that "85 12 hr tasks" that I didn't work on... still in my list, still says 1/85.





anya.sparrow said:


> I was surprised to see them roll over too.  And, back to my 24-hour character list I go.


Remember that those 24-hour tasks will also count towards the 4, 6, 8, and 12 hour tasks.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> I have two 24-hour weekly tasks:
> "Complete 30 activities of 24h or more"
> "Complete 75 activities of 24h or more"
> 
> I also have two 6-hour weekly tasks:
> "Complete 175 activities of 6h or more"
> "Complete 325 activities of 6h or more"


Same.  Those 75 24-hour tasks will count towards your 6-hour.  Also. It's not two separate sets. As you work towards your 175, you are also knocking down the 325.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> I was surprised to see them roll over too.  And, back to my 24-hour character list I go.


I have not had to much trouble getting the 12 hour task done but as I have so many characters at home I pull out certain ones and send them. I have not had much interference so far.


----------



## wnwardii

I have a 42 and a 65 activities of 24 h or more to contend with.  Then the 245 activities for 8 h or more (so 180 of the non 24 hours).  *sigh*


----------



## mmmears

I got one for 200 and something 4hr+ tasks and one for 200+ 6hr tasks, so I am just working on the 6 hour ones since I can kind of coast for the 4hr ones.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> Remember that those 24-hour tasks will also count towards the 4, 6, 8, and 12 hour tasks.


I know, but my characters were happy doing nothing at home.


----------



## McCoy

Also don't forget you get one free task swap/redraw per week. I've had good luck being able to get rid of the long activity tasks both weeks.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Bummer.  There doesn't seem to be an "extra chance" purchase if you complete Chapters 1 & 2 successfully.  Bad interns.  There is stuff I need!


----------



## adamreisinger

anya.sparrow said:


> Bummer.  There doesn't seem to be an "extra chance" purchase if you complete Chapters 1 & 2 successfully.  Bad interns.  There is stuff I need!


The only reason for me to play the tower event was to hit the event goals for the season. Now that I’ve finished those, I’m not really motivated to do the final chapter.


----------



## anya.sparrow

adamreisinger said:


> The only reason for me to play the tower event was to hit the event goals for the season. Now that I’ve finished those, I’m not really motivated to do the final chapter.


Wow, I am only at 103K tower event points... still a ways to go!


----------



## mmmears

adamreisinger said:


> The only reason for me to play the tower event was to hit the event goals for the season. Now that I’ve finished those, I’m not really motivated to do the final chapter.



Same.  I hit the last event goal this morning and there is nothing I can buy with the EC.


----------



## Arundal

I think I have been collecting for Miss Bianca for several days now and I have only 1 Perfume. Going to be collecting for her for the next year or so!


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I think I have been collecting for Miss Bianca for several days now and I have only 1 Perfume. Going to be collecting for her for the next year or so!


Just another classic case of  the interns running out of steam and artificially extending the game through painfully slow reduced token collections.


----------



## wnwardii

Arundal said:


> I think I have been collecting for Miss Bianca for several days now and I have only 1 Perfume. Going to be collecting for her for the next year or so!


Sounds like Yoda and Robin Hood situation.  I didn't think I would ever collect all of the tokens to get them to Level 10.


----------



## adamreisinger

wnwardii said:


> Sounds like Yoda and Robin Hood situation.  I didn't think I would ever collect all of the tokens to get them to Level 10.


The Penny token situation is absurd too. I know they're a common token, but 40 bears just to get her to Level 5?! And one of the three tasks that collects for them is a 12-hour task with two characters.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> Sounds like Yoda and Robin Hood situation.  I didn't think I would ever collect all of the tokens to get them to Level 10.


That's my Jack-Jack in my do-it-when-I-can Windows game.  I have been collecting for him for almost a year and a half I think, and I am still only on Level 8.  His hats are brutally slow with their drop rate.  As for Bianca, they have really tied what little progress you will be able to make to upgrading the buildings and Penny achieving Level 5.  Quite devious.  I have a feeling they don't know what to do for their next event or set of characters.  I'm for Aristocats before anymore Star Wars.  Didn't Disney buy Indiana Jones too?  But, I would still really love to see some Electrical Parade stuff.


----------



## mmmears

Penny is slow, but Miss Bianca is ridiculous.

I got my weekly chore list done in the game!  And it's only Monday.    I ended up with a really easy list this time. Last week wasn't like this and I'm sure next week won't be easy, but I'll enjoy it while I can.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> The Penny token situation is absurd too. I know they're a common token, but 40 bears just to get her to Level 5?! And one of the three tasks that collects for them is a 12-hour task with two characters.


Here two tokens are really unnecessarily disproportionate.


----------



## Arundal

Has anyone realized we only get 4 gems when we finish getting Bianca, think normally 4 characters would have earned I think 20 gems for completing that group.


----------



## McCoy

I think in the past they have given much smaller gem rewards when they add characters into a group that already existed and a completion reward was previously given.  Of course, in this case some players may not have completed the group prior to the new characters being added and not received the initial reward, so I could certainly see the issue here.


----------



## supernova

For a while, I remember getting at least 12 for completing a set and then ANOTHER 12 if they expanded the set.  Never made sense to me, but the gems were welcome.  Now we're getting fewer, but we haven't needed to use gems at all so far.


----------



## lexybear

If I have to sit through another Lego ad that plays for 5 seconds then shuts off I'm gonna throw my phone put the window!


----------



## supernova

lexybear said:


> If I have to sit through another Lego ad that plays for 5 seconds then shuts off I'm gonna throw my phone put the window!


Thanks.  Thought it was just me.  Although when I first started getting these awful Lego ads in early July, they were for the live event, which happened a month ago in June.  I tried sitting through one of them with the volume up, and the ad was atrocious.  Even if I were in their target demo, I still would not bother with watching the event.  Come to think of it, having the ad shut down is far better than sitting through the 30-second version.


----------



## wnwardii

Try having to sit through the full 60-second version of that Lego ad.  I seem to get that a lot more often.


----------



## Arundal

wnwardii said:


> Try having to sit through the full 60-second version of that Lego ad.  I seem to get that a lot more often.


I have never had one, but I certainly get my fair share of other ads, lol. I


----------



## wnwardii

yeah, it is amazing that I seem to get the same 2 or 3 ads all the time.  If it isn't the Lego one now, it is one of those darn merge ones where there is a pregnant women who dumps her cheating man and then goes to these snowy cabins and then freezes.  I am of the attitude that the more you show me the ad for a game, the more I am going to avoid that game.


----------



## Arundal

wnwardii said:


> yeah, it is amazing that I seem to get the same 2 or 3 ads all the time.  If it isn't the Lego one now, it is one of those darn merge ones where there is a pregnant women who dumps her cheating man and then goes to these snowy cabins and then freezes.  I am of the attitude that the more you show me the ad for a game, the more I am going to avoid that game.


I also get mostly all games to download. They include the ones mentioned above with pregnant lady, other Disney games and many others.


----------



## anya.sparrow

My hate is for the girl who named her dragon blueberry.  Thank goodness I only get that one on Windows.  But the Windows ads that come with a survey?  They are the WORST.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I wish I could watch even one ad, to be honest - I'm playing on my kindle and the game doesn't allow users to watch videos on the kindle version, but we still have the "open 10 chests" daily task. I think I managed to get that twice so far, but only because of getting chests for season/calendar rewards. So every day I lose out on the daily task points for two tasks. I've sent in support tickets about this but get nothing back other than "too bad, so sad." I've gotten the "open 26 silver chests" weekly task twice and used my free option to get rid of that because I can only guarantee I'll get one a day. Before they started the season pass thing, we used to get a couple gems each day in place of watching videos, but that's gone with the update and they haven't replaced it with anything else. Would be nice if they'd throw a few extra happiness points our way since we can't get chests by watching ads.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am really starting to wonder if I actually want Dug that bad...  these weekly tasks are a grind.  I am really just feeling like I am wasting my time.


----------



## wnwardii

All the weekly tasks have done for me is make me think a bit more strategically on which characters I have out and are doing which tasks.  This week I didn't end up with any tasks that require 24 hours.  I got a 4 hour (215 times) and an 8 hour (245 times).  Then other weekly tasks were what floats I needed to send out or what attractions to collect.  

I guess one difference may be where someone is in the lifecycle of the game.  I am only collecting for Penny and Miss Bianca now.  So I don't have a lot of other characters out, except for the Tower event.  So I can afford to play more strategically so that I can complete the weekly tasks.  For others collecting on more characters, I can see where it may be more challenging to complete the weekly tasks.

Ultimately though, you have to decide how to invest your time and determine what rewards are worth.  We have roughly 74 more days left in this Season.  I have about 107 more levels to go to get Dug.  I think it is doable currently.  Now granted, each reward level is requiring more happiness than the previous level.  So that may need to be taken into account.  In about another 2 months, I may have a totally different opinion.  

At least there are still things I can work towards here.  I have another game that I am maxed out on things and it is an endless wash, rinse and repeat on the events.  While we sort of have that here between adding collecting common tokens for new characters, tapper events and Tower Events, there is still more to do here.


----------



## adamreisinger

I totally spaced and forgot today was the reset on the weekly tasks, so now I’m a few hours behind, but mine all look doable this week. I have one of those annoying 24-hour task ones but it’s only 30 of them. I’ve got 21 running right now, so I’ll be done with that one by Saturday night (and tomorrow night I can have some of those characters start working on the 12-hour and 8-hour tasks). 

As much as the season pass system is an obvious money grab (one I’ll admit I bought into) it does at least give us longtime players something to do in the game each week besides collect tokens for characters we’ll never use again.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> My hate is for the girl who named her dragon blueberry.  Thank goodness I only get that one on Windows.  But the Windows ads that come with a survey?  They are the WORST.


And I thought the original ad was bad.  They put the wrong vocal track over the basic ad abd now it makes zero sense.  I will never (ever) download that game or Royal Match.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I still don't have Scar in my Windows game.  Darn.  Working on Bianca in iOS.  I think I have 3 of her tokens.  So, I am guessing I will welcome her somewhere around 2030.  I am hoping that the gem rates pick back up with the conclusion of the tower event.  I do have some characters I would like to purchase with gems.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## McCoy

Somebody on my leaderboard must have really, really wanted a trophy. Must have spent like 100 gems or more in the last ten minutes of the event.   I've got each thrill zone at level two to get the special wishes or whatever so it doesn't mean anything to me, but I couldn't imagine ever spending that many gems just for a trophy.


----------



## Onceler

McCoy said:


> Somebody on my leaderboard must have really, really wanted a trophy. Must have spent like 100 gems or more in the last ten minutes of the event.   I've got each thrill zone at level two to get the special wishes or whatever so it doesn't mean anything to me, but I couldn't imagine ever spending that many gems just for a trophy.


Whoever it was may have used the new time skip things. Only 12 were needed to skip past the 2 hour collection.


----------



## McCoy

Onceler said:


> Whoever it was may have used the new time skip things. Only 12 were needed to skip past the 2 hour collection.


Maybe, but then they did that like 6 times. Either way a surprising amount of effort.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I still don't have Scar in my Windows game.  Darn.  Working on Bianca in iOS.  I think I have 3 of her tokens.  So, I am guessing I will welcome her somewhere around 2030.  I am hoping that the gem rates pick back up with the conclusion of the tower event.  I do have some characters I would like to purchase with gems.  Hope everyone has a good day.


I got Scar this morning.  I hope gems get better as well.

Also, I wasted my extra event points, because I sent him on a 24 hour quest without thinking about it first and did not buy extra tokens.  I agree on Bianca at least 2030, after a week or more of collecting, I still don’t have any ear hats geez.

Edit: when I went back after posting, I have my first ear hat for Bianca.


----------



## wnwardii

I like how there was a message to use your event currency before the Tower event was over.  However, there was no way to spend the event currency if you already had all of the characters for the Tower event.  There were no chests that we could purchase.  Got 14 gems though.  woohoo.

As for Miss Bianca, those ear hats are going to take a long time.  I have 2 currently.  I have 9 of her perfume tokens.  We need 40 of each just to welcome her.  Not to mention how many we will eventually need to get her through all the levels.


----------



## mmmears

So what happens if I don't finish one of my weekly events? 
Does it roll over with what I have already accomplished?
Or does it roll over and make me start at zero?


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> So what happens if I don't finish one of my weekly events?
> Does it roll over with what I have already accomplished?
> Or does it roll over and make me start at zero?


Rolls over and maintains what you have already accomplished, so at least that's a positive.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Rolls over and maintains what you have already accomplished, so at least that's a positive.



Oh that's good to know.  I have one task this week to "find" a bunch of item decorations chests.  Of course the only way to make sure I get them within the week is to buy them, and I won't do that.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I like how there was a message to use your event currency before the Tower event was over.  However, there was no way to spend the event currency if you already had all of the characters for the Tower event.  There were no chests that we could purchase.  Got 14 gems though.  woohoo.
> 
> As for Miss Bianca, those ear hats are going to take a long time.  I have 2 currently.  I have 9 of her perfume tokens.  We need 40 of each just to welcome her.  Not to mention how many we will eventually need to get her through all the levels.


Curious as to why they set Penny's teddy bear tokens to match the common tokens for each level.  Error?  Or just stupidity...?


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Curious as to why they set Penny's teddy bear tokens to match the common tokens for each level.  Error?  Or just stupidity...?



Both?


----------



## anya.sparrow

The other day I got a pop-up with the opportunity to take DMK's survey in return for 25 gems.  I did the survey.  I suggest to everyone that they take the survey as it provides us some options for some decent feedback about what we like about the game.


----------



## lexybear

These lanterns being an epic item is ridiculous for being a mini game.


----------



## McCoy

Indeed, I haven't had a single one drop. I've only been able to use the ones I had carried over from a prior event.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> The other day I got a pop-up with the opportunity to take DMK's survey in return for 25 gems.  I did the survey.  I suggest to everyone that they take the survey as it provides us some options for some decent feedback about what we like about the game.


Ha!!  Right.  Feedback.   Double ha...


----------



## PrincessP

adamreisinger said:


> The Penny token situation is absurd too. I know they're a common token, but 40 bears just to get her to Level 5?! And one of the three tasks that collects for them is a 12-hour task with two characters.


Yes!  Absurd to require so many tokens.  And to rub salt in the wound….when the “common“ task that takes 12 hrs does NOT yield the token…even more ridiculous.  I‘m looking at you, Pocahontas!

 I have noticed these Rescuers common token tasks are yielding more like uncommon ones. In 5 times of sending out characters to get the message bottle tokens….I only got 2 of them. That is not the yield I got before on common token tasks. Frustrating.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessP said:


> Yes!  Absurd to require so many tokens.  And to rub salt in the wound….when the “common“ task that takes 12 hrs does NOT yield the token…even more ridiculous.  I‘m looking at you, Pocahontas!
> 
> I have noticed these Rescuers common token tasks are yielding more like uncommon ones. In 5 times of sending out characters to get the message bottle tokens….I only got 2 of them. That is not the yield I got before on common token tasks. Frustrating.


This is due to the change in Happiness. When people had “ecstatic” level of happiness, you got a 10% boost to token drops. More if running a parade. At lower happiness levels, 6% or 3%. The bonuses were enough to guarantee common tokens would drop almost all the time.  Since all of that old system is gone, a bad RNG (random number generator) can mean no common token. This is going to make all token drops harder, so expect more frustration with the next limited time event.


----------



## mmmears

So what exactly was the point of giving us a bunch of happiness on the calendar?  It didn't even count towards the 10 I needed that day, so is there any reason at all that should be considered a bonus (other than that they were just too lazy to change the awards calendar)?


----------



## adamreisinger

mmmears said:


> So what exactly was the point of giving us a bunch of happiness on the calendar?  It didn't even count towards the 10 I needed that day, so is there any reason at all that should be considered a bonus (other than that they were just too lazy to change the awards calendar)?


Those happiness count toward progress on your season levels, so the 75 we got is basically like doing a day of dailies


----------



## wnwardii

Happened to see a post on Instagram last night and people are mentioning the poor token drops since the change to the whole happiness situation.  They were primarily mentioning the lanterns needed for the shadow tapper event that just started.  DMK at least was commenting on those posts and saying they were looking into it.  Granted they included the normal bs type of stuff about rebalancing.


----------



## wnwardii

I was on the game when it flipped to the new "day" and the one tapper event completed and suddenly there is another butterfly tapper event.  At least with this one we don't have to collect any tokens to participate.  This is a 3 day event and 5 will spawn every 4 hours.  But at least the "go" button will take you to them and you don't have to hunt for them.


----------



## supernova

Just welcomed Bianca.  Currently contemplating how I will be spending my four additional gems.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Happened to see a post on Instagram last night and people are mentioning the poor token drops since the change to the whole happiness situation.  They were primarily mentioning the lanterns needed for the shadow tapper event that just started.  DMK at least was commenting on those posts and saying they were looking into it.  Granted they included the normal bs type of stuff about rebalancing.


"Looking into" programming decisions they themselves made??


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Just welcomed Bianca.  Currently contemplating how I will be spending my four additional gems.



I earned those four "little beauties" this morning and I'm just overwhelmed with the many options they give me in this game.


----------



## PrincessP

hopemax said:


> This is due to the change in Happiness. When people had “ecstatic” level of happiness, you got a 10% boost to token drops. More if running a parade. At lower happiness levels, 6% or 3%. The bonuses were enough to guarantee common tokens would drop almost all the time.  Since all of that old system is gone, a bad RNG (random number generator) can mean no common token. This is going to make all token drops harder, so expect more frustration with the next limited time event.


Ahhhh. Gotcha. I didn’t think about that. I will temper my expectations and anticipate the frustration that should arrive with whatever event they have on the docket to start today. Thanks!


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Ahhhh. Gotcha. I didn’t think about that. I will temper my expectations and anticipate the frustration that should arrive with whatever event they have on the docket to start today. Thanks!


So happy they had a countdown that led to, well, nothing.  Finally at around 1pm I got a "new" notification telling me to be ready exactly one week from today.  Hope we get another countdown to help continue building the excitement.  Idiots.


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> So happy they had a countdown that led to, well, nothing.  Finally at around 1pm I got a "new" notification telling me to be ready exactly one week from today.  Hope we get another countdown to help continue building the excitement.  Idiots.


Exactly!  nothing.  I shouldn’t have been surprised.


----------



## supernova

PrincessP said:


> Exactly!  nothing.  I shouldn’t have been surprised.


The longer I play, the less their failures surprise me.


----------



## SunDial

Was there supposed to be another update?  Thought I saw a new event was to start on the tenth.  Still no update available


----------



## Arundal

SunDial said:


> Was there supposed to be another update?  Thought I saw a new event was to start on the tenth.  Still no update available


Just appears to be the three tapper events so far!


----------



## Renarr

The update failed to push out on the Android platform entirely.


----------



## anya.sparrow

One thing I have been somewhat vocal about is wishing that the interns would make legendary chests a prize during the events much more often.  I even mentioned this in the survey that I actually took the time to fill out last week.

I so STOKED that I was able to win Owl from a legendary chest today!!!  Actual joy from the game.  Yay.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> The update failed to push out on the Android platform entirely.


I received my Android update days ago.  Event doesn't start until the 18th.


----------



## Renarr

supernova said:


> I received my Android update days ago.  Event doesn't start until the 18th.



There was a hotfix that happened sometime during Update 60, and I'm guessing some people missed that.  You're right that the Up Event doesn't start until the 18th, but there's a Winnie the Pooh based CCE going on that started on Thursday, with a chance to win some Winnie the Pooh LCs, either one of the Pinocchio attractions or 2 Concession Chests, and either Gepetto or 2 Snow White LCs.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Today, Winnie the Pooh.  Yay!!!  WTP complete


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, after months and months of saving (after upgrading my parade to 5 floats if you remember), I am finally to 499 gems.  I had been saving for Orville.  Now, with Kevin being available I am a little torn about which character to use my gems on.  I lean a little toward Kevin since he is limited time.  But The Rescuers have been slow to collect.  Thoughts?


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, after months and months of saving (after upgrading my parade to 5 floats if you remember), I am finally to 499 gems.  I had been saving for Orville.  Now, with Kevin being available I am a little torn about which character to use my gems on.  I lean a little toward Kevin since he is limited time.  But The Rescuers have been slow to collect.  Thoughts?


Because Kevin is limited time and you can save again for Orville, I know I would go Kevin but do what feels best for you!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Kevin it is.  And overall, it's too bad that the float upgrade that I did was not that helpful in the gem department.  I think it just had the interns turn down the gem drop rate sadly.


----------



## lexybear

Hate these ninjago ads


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Kevin it is.  And overall, it's too bad that the float upgrade that I did was not that helpful in the gem department.  I think it just had the interns turn down the gem drop rate sadly.


I am just getting back to 500, like I need less then 5, from when I got Orville. I will be picking up Kevin. It will wipe me out of gems, so starting at zero again.


----------



## Wdw1015

lexybear said:


> Hate these ninjago ads


ALL of these ads are getting out of control. They are constant now.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Kevin it is.  And overall, it's too bad that the float upgrade that I did was not that helpful in the gem department.  I think it just had the interns turn down the gem drop rate sadly.


If you don't think the interns have another team of interns trolling these 1,072 pages of free unsolicited candid feedback, you're crazy.


----------



## mmmears

Well, I got Charles Muntz.  And... nothing interesting happened.  In other news, I can build the house except I don't have enough EC to afford it.  Oops.  I really wasn't paying attention yesterday when I leveled up my characters.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> Well, I got Charles Muntz.  And... nothing interesting happened.  In other news, I can build the house except I don't have enough EC to afford it.  Oops.  I really wasn't paying attention yesterday when I leveled up my characters.


I can build the house too, but no where near enough EC.  I think it's the latest money grab.  They are pushing a currency bundle.  But, the bright colors of Kevin's hat as an option to collect for make me strangely happy


----------



## mmmears

I didn't even think about that, but you're probably right.  I can wait...


----------



## Arundal

mmmears said:


> Well, I got Charles Muntz.  And... nothing interesting happened.  In other news, I can build the house except I don't have enough EC to afford it.  Oops.  I really wasn't paying attention yesterday when I leveled up my characters.


Same thing here. I noticed it a couple days ago and have been collecting EC but long way from being able to do that as I too have been leveling characters. I will get there. Not buying EC for it.


----------



## beavismom

Aside from the likely money grab, I think the high currency amount for the house is to help cover how little there actually is to do for this event.  Since two of the characters are tied to the pass and another is a paid character, there isn't a whole lot else to collect for the event.


----------



## mmmears

I finally got the 10k EC needed to build the house.  Ridiculous...


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I finally got the 10k EC needed to build the house.  Ridiculous...


I am still a ways off...


----------



## Arundal

I was able to build the house this morning. Talk about making it difficult!


----------



## anya.sparrow

I just bought the house.  Now 8 hours.  Ugh.


----------



## wnwardii

I am trying to get Russell to L5 currently.  I am hoping that this is the last level he has to be in order to welcome Carl in a few days.  The drop rate, since they implemented the new seasons, really is horrible.  And don't get me started on the tasks for the gold trophy event that conflict with tokens.


----------



## Arundal

wnwardii said:


> I am trying to get Russell to L5 currently.  I am hoping that this is the last level he has to be in order to welcome Carl in a few days.  The drop rate, since they implemented the new seasons, really is horrible.  And don't get me started on the tasks for the gold trophy event that conflict with tokens.


My Russell is only level 3 and I did house yesterday. Maybe more quests?

Edit: realized you did not mean building the house but getting Carl. Read your post too quick.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I am trying to get Russell to L5 currently.  I am hoping that this is the last level he has to be in order to welcome Carl in a few days.  The drop rate, since they implemented the new seasons, really is horrible.  And don't get me started on the tasks for the gold trophy event that conflict with tokens.


Nothing to really bother competing for with these trophies, though.  I mean, how badly did you really want that worthless gold Up trophy, honestly?


----------



## McCoy

I have Russell at 4, ready for 5, but have been holding off because of the event currency. But, I was just reading that Russell will need to be at 5 during the event, before welcoming Carl.  Also, Carl will be 15,000 event currency.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> Nothing to really bother competing for with these trophies, though. I mean, how badly did you really want that worthless gold Up trophy, honestly?


I didn't really go out of my way for the trophy event.  But I did end up in first by over 100 gold trophies.  

Now the other issue I have had is making us pull out the huge Omnidroid City for the Incredibles tasks.  That attraction is huge.  No wonder I had stored it long time ago.  They really need to open up more land if these Season tasks or Event tasks are going to make us use attractions that there is no room for.  I am all for using characters that we haven't used in awhile.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I didn't really go out of my way for the trophy event.  But I did end up in first by over 100 gold trophies.


No, it sounds like you went out of your way for the trophy event.  I didn't bother and I wound up with a total of 29 trophies collected.


wnwardii said:


> Now the other issue I have had is making us pull out the huge Omnidroid City for the Incredibles tasks.  That attraction is huge.  No wonder I had stored it long time ago.  They really need to open up more land if these Season tasks or Event tasks are going to make us use attractions that there is no room for.  I am all for using characters that we haven't used in awhile.


That's strange.  I have most of my stuff in storage because most of it is useless at this point.  We have plenty of room for Omnidroid at this point.  Just put stuff away that isn't relevant to game play.  We don't "need" land to continue playing the game.  Only a matter of removing what you aren't still using.


----------



## mmmears

I'm still working on getting the flags I need to get Russel to L5.  Ugh it's taking forever. 



supernova said:


> No, it sounds like you went out of your way for the trophy event.  I didn't bother and I wound up with a total of 29 trophies collected.
> 
> That's strange.  I have most of my stuff in storage because most of it is useless at this point.  We have plenty of room for Omnidroid at this point.  Just put stuff away that isn't relevant to game play.  We don't "need" land to continue playing the game.  Only a matter of removing what you aren't still using.



I have the same problem as the other poster.  I try to keep a lot of the attractions out because otherwise I miss out on some character tasks that can retrieve items I need.  Yes, I can re-do the park each time I get a new character, or event, or trophy event, but it's just a bit too much like work.  Also I need some things out so characters can do their 12 hour or 24 hour or 8 or whatever task that is needed for our new list of tasks we must do.  If it wasn't for these (far too many) reasons, I'd keep my park empty, too. As it is, I had to go and get out all my Incredibles buildings (including the aforementioned gigantic one) plus another one for an Up item (can't remember which).


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm still working on getting the flags I need to get Russel to L5.  Ugh it's taking forever.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem as the other poster.  I try to keep a lot of the attractions out because otherwise I miss out on some character tasks that can retrieve items I need.  Yes, I can re-do the park each time I get a new character, or event, or trophy event, but it's just a bit too much like work.  Also I need some things out so characters can do their 12 hour or 24 hour or 8 or whatever task that is needed for our new list of tasks we must do.  If it wasn't for these (far too many) reasons, I'd keep my park empty, too. As it is, I had to go and get out all my Incredibles buildings (including the aforementioned gigantic one) plus another one for an Up item (can't remember which).


Right.  But then once this Up nonsense is over, you can put away the ones that aren't required fir tokens any longer.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Right.  But then once this Up nonsense is over, you can put away the ones that aren't required fir tokens any longer.


Yeah, but it just keeps happening.  I guess I'm too lazy to constantly dig around the terrible interface looking for the right attractions to place in the park.


----------



## anya.sparrow

You guys all probably all realize this, but I thought I would post a friendly reminder to watch the ads for the Up sapphire chests.  Want to make sure you get the building upgrade relics.


----------



## OnePrincessMom

mmmears said:


> Well, I got Charles Muntz.  And... nothing interesting happened.  In other news, I can build the house except I don't have enough EC to afford it.  Oops.  I really wasn't paying attention yesterday when I leveled up my characters.


How is everyone getting Charles Muntz?  It looks like the only way to get him is to buy the season pass for $19.99, or am I missing something?  Thanks.


----------



## wnwardii

OnePrincessMom said:


> How is everyone getting Charles Muntz?  It looks like the only way to get him is to buy the season pass for $19.99, or am I missing something?  Thanks.


You are correct.  Charles Muntz is *only* available if you purchase the Season Pass.


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> Want to make sure you get the building upgrade relics.


I am surprised that the Up relic tokens have been dropping a fair amount.  I have received enough tokens that both Paradise Falls and Carl's house have both been enchanted one time.  I can enchant one of them a second time currently.  Just haven't decided which one to do.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> I am surprised that the Up relic tokens have been dropping a fair amount.  I have received enough tokens that both Paradise Falls and Carl's house have both been enchanted one time.  I can enchant one of them a second time currently.  Just haven't decided which one to do.


Wow, that's something!  I noticed (at least for me) that the relics did not start dropping until I bought Carl's House, but I only need one more to upgrade that.  So, that's pretty good.  You guys are all tempting me regarding the season pass upgrade.  I don't like spending $20 on a game, but I am putting months of work into this, so I am just a little tempted to indulge.


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> I don't like spending $20 on a game, but I am putting months of work into this, so I am just a little tempted to indulge.


I agree that spending $20 at once on a game does seem like a lot.  But if you view this as a 3-month pass, then it is more around $7 per month you are spending.  Ultimately each player has to determine the "worth" of purchasing this.  I see the "worth" since I am getting bonus items for not really any extra effort (if any).  I also view this as entertainment and I am paying for entertainment.  I also went into this first Season Pass with a "try and buy" mentality.  I just wanted to see how it all played out.  Does this mean I will buy the next Season Pass?  No clue until I know what is included.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Wow, that's something!  I noticed (at least for me) that the relics did not start dropping until I bought Carl's House, but I only need one more to upgrade that.  So, that's pretty good.  You guys are all tempting me regarding the season pass upgrade.  I don't like spending $20 on a game, but I am putting months of work into this, so I am just a little tempted to indulge.


I ended up spending the $20 as it gave me the character, I also noticed you get about 200 gems, which don’t seem to drop much any more as well as a number of tokens for him. Thought it made it worthwhile, for at least this three months. I will reevaluate each season to see if it is worth it.


----------



## mmmears

I spent the $20 this one time, thinking I'd see how I like the game with the new focus.  I can say that right now I don't really like it all that much, and I doubt I'll spend it again.  I was curious I guess.  I hate giving them money when they ruined the game, so I guess I have some regrets.


----------



## Wdw1015

Does anyone have any guesses what level we may need Kevin at to help with Carl? I’ve  hit the time wall and curious if I should level him up to 5 while I wait or if that is unnecessary and I should save my tokens.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone have any guesses what level we may need Kevin at to help with Carl? I’ve  hit the time wall and curious if I should level him up to 5 while I wait or if that is unnecessary and I should save my tokens.


Do you mean Level 6?  Didn't we have to Level Kevin to 5 to complete the last tasks?  (I hit the time wall too, though I did use some speed passes because I was worried I was behind).

ETA:  Sorry, I confused Kevin with the kid.


----------



## wnwardii

I currently have Kevin at Level 4, but ready to go to Level 5.  In fact, all of my Up characters are ready to level up.  Charles Muntz is at L3 and Russell is at L5 (which was needed to welcome Carl).  I am waiting until I see what is needed to get Carl.  Want to reduce any conflicts with tokens.


----------



## Arundal

Wdw1015 said:


> Does anyone have any guesses what level we may need Kevin at to help with Carl? I’ve  hit the time wall and curious if I should level him up to 5 while I wait or if that is unnecessary and I should save my tokens.


I don’t know, but I have also reached the time wall but I have Kevin at 5 already and holding now.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Does anyone have any guesses what level we may need Kevin at to help with Carl? I’ve  hit the time wall and curious if I should level him up to 5 while I wait or if that is unnecessary and I should save my tokens.


Always difficult to tell with these gem characters.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I can already tell that the drop rates for Carl are horrid.


----------



## wnwardii

anya.sparrow said:


> I can already tell that the drop rates for Carl are horrid.


I think they are all "legendary".  I may jinx things, but I somehow already have 3 of each token.  There are some conflicts with the gold trophy mini-event.  I also did level up Carl's House to the 2nd level, so there is that.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> I think they are all "legendary".  I may jinx things, but I somehow already have 3 of each token.  There are some conflicts with the gold trophy mini-event.  I also did level up Carl's House to the 2nd level, so there is that.


I only have enough to do the first enchantment, which I haven't bothered to stop and do since I don't have the season pass dude.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I think they are all "legendary".  I may jinx things, but I somehow already have 3 of each token.  There are some conflicts with the gold trophy mini-event.  I also did level up Carl's House to the 2nd level, so there is that.


But here again, is there really anything you need from the trophy event?  Or does it make more sense to focus on the limited time character?


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> But here again, is there really anything you need from the trophy event?  Or does it make more sense to focus on the limited time character?


I don’t kill myself on trophy events but I recognize that it will help me on Event Points toward that 15000 for the next character, then I can move on to level other guys in that group.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Yep, Carl is a money grab.  I started collecting as soon as the time wall lifted.  I have 2 and 1 items, and I didn't even sleep last night (not for the game, lol) so I kept playing.  Big ugh.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Yep, Carl is a money grab.  I started collecting as soon as the time wall lifted.  I have 2 and 1 items, and I didn't even sleep last night (not for the game, lol) so I kept playing.  Big ugh.


More and more, that seems to be the case.  They used to release the character bundle closer to the end of the event.  And the character used to be $9.99.  Now you can grab him as soon as he is available, and for at least five dollars more.  But then, I can see their rationale.  For folks that haven't been paying as close attention to the game as they should and now they aren't up to welcoming the final character, it becomes a 'you snooze, you lose scenario'. Regular player's will get the character for free.  Others will have to pay for him.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> Yep, Carl is a money grab.  I started collecting as soon as the time wall lifted.  I have 2 and 1 items, and I didn't even sleep last night (not for the game, lol) so I kept playing.  Big ugh.



I feel your pain.  I'm at 3 & 2 and I don't play at night.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> More and more, thar seems to be the case.  They used to release the character bundle closer to the end of the event.  And the character used to be $9.99.  Now you can grab him as soon as he is available, and for at least five dollars more.  But then, I can see their rationale.  For folks that haven't been paying as close attention to the game as they should and now they aren't up to welcoming the final character, it becomes a 'you snooze, you lose scenario'. Regular player's will get the character for free.  Others will have to pay for him.


I am a regular player and I don't think I am going to end up with the character for free.  And I am not going to be paying an inflated price for him.  That's quite the price hike.


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> I am a regular player and I don't think I am going to end up with the character for free.  And I am not going to be paying an inflated price for him.  That's quite the price hike.


Wait until the end and see how close you get.  Sometimes you can get them for a small number of gems (if you have most of what you need).  I haven't needed to do this yet, but it's something that helps me not get worried about not getting the final character.  I'm not going to pay the $14 for him either.


----------



## McCoy

I'm currently at 10 glasses and 0 ears hats  Fortunately have a few days, but these hat drop rates are pathetic.


----------



## Yayadeb

I have only gotten 1 ear hat and 1 of the glasses. The drops are ridiculous, and like the rest of you, I will not be spending money. I have a bit over 600 gems, and I was going to get Orville, but will wait and see now.


----------



## Arundal

I have manage to get three of each token, so we will see.


----------



## adamreisinger

The drop rates for Carl have been embarrassingly bad. Kevin has a 60-minute task for one of the tokens and after two days I still only have three of them.


----------



## goingthedistance

Somehow I am at 10 glasses and 5 hats.  Ended the first day collecting for Carl with 1 of each.


----------



## Jason_V

I don't know why and don't know how, but I have 6 glasses and 7 hats. Drops are still pathetic, for sure, and collecting should not be this hard. 

I know drops have been bad in the past and I'm having the same issue with getting the last 20 ear hats for Owl (actually, I think Owl is worse...). At least I have enough event currency and more than enough Ellie Badges and a few more days to get there...


----------



## supernova

Carl's ear hats are done.  Who knew it would be his glasses that would be difficult for me??  Still need six more!


----------



## McCoy

I thought it was going this direction... I am now at all 15 glasses, still have zero ears hats. I have everything going except level 2 of Carl's House, though will hopefully have that later today/tonight.  This inconsistency and absurdity is making me even more firm in my absolute refusal to give them any money.  I used to buy the concession stand each event (when they would produce event currency) and the first premium character of each event; I think that was a total of like $5 per event, which I was good with at that point in time.  I stopped paying anything with the Dopey debacle, or whichever dwarf it was, and I just looked it up and was surprised that that event was already almost five years ago. It's a shame their tactics have only gotten (much much) worse.  I assume I'll still get Carl, but curious if us free players will legitimately be able to get Dug, but I may be done with this game after this season regardless as it simply isn't fun anymore. Having to deal with these weekly tasks every Thursday is highly annoying, to me, but putting up with it for this season as I do want to see if it's possible to get Dug playing for free.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> Wait until the end and see how close you get.  Sometimes you can get them for a small number of gems (if you have most of what you need).  I haven't needed to do this yet, but it's something that helps me not get worried about not getting the final character.  I'm not going to pay the $14 for him either.


Unfortunately, I went bankrupt buying Kevin.  So, I don't imagine that the few dozen gems I have been able to collect are going to help much in the end with Carl.  Still working on collecting, so we shall see.


----------



## wnwardii

To get Dug, you just have to get to level 150 of the Season Pass.  We still have over 42 days left to get there.  So roughly half way through the three months.  If you can average 50 levels a month, you should get Dug with no issue.  Since we are half way through, you should be around level 75 or so.  Charles Muntz is not helping to collect glasses or ear hats for Carl.  Right now I don't foresee any issue in getting to level 150 since I am working on level 95 currently.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> To get Dug, you just have to get to level 150 of the Season Pass.  We still have over 42 days left to get there.  So roughly half way through the three months.  If you can average 50 levels a month, you should get Dug with no issue.  Since we are half way through, you should be around level 75 or so.  Charles Muntz is not helping to collect glasses or ear hats for Carl.  Right now I don't foresee any issue in getting to level 150 since I am working on level 95 currently.


I play constantly, and I am only at level 72.  Plus I am concerned that the happiness requirements are steadily increasing.  So there's just no knowing if these weekly tasks are worth it.


----------



## Jason_V

anya.sparrow said:


> I play constantly, and I am only at level 72.  Plus I am concerned that the happiness requirements are steadily increasing.  So there's just no knowing if these weekly tasks are worth it.



The weekly tasks have to be worth it because completing any of them increases the happiness which goes to moving through the tiers. Daily's matter too, even if they are a smaller amount. 

Are you hopping through three or four tiers a day when you get further in the season? No, for sure. But every little bit helps.

I've only missed one Weekly Task since the beginning of the season and I'm working on tier 93 right now. I likely won't get to it until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## wnwardii

I think completing all of the Daily tasks and Weekly tasks helps.  If you don't complete them every day/week, then I can see where this impacts the level one may be at currently.


----------



## Arundal

I am currently working on Tier 90 and already finished this weeks tasks, so probably won’t level much more this week. It’s three in the afternoon and only have the parade task left for the daily, but we will see.


----------



## hopemax

wnwardii said:


> To get Dug, you just have to get to level 150 of the Season Pass.  We still have over 42 days left to get there.  So roughly half way through the three months.  If you can average 50 levels a month, you should get Dug with no issue.  Since we are half way through, you should be around level 75 or so.  Charles Muntz is not helping to collect glasses or ear hats for Carl.  Right now I don't foresee any issue in getting to level 150 since I am working on level 95 currently.


There is a post on Reddit, where someone calculated where you need to be, on each day.  As of today, you need to be level 87 to be "on track" to get Dug.


----------



## wnwardii

hopemax said:


> As of today, you need to be level 87 to be "on track" to get Dug.


That probably takes into account that each of the Levels are not equal in how much happiness you need to complete it.  I haven't paid much attention to the range of each level.  I only noticed that it took more magic each level when we first started this season pass concept.  I haven't paid that much attention to how much magic is needed at each level.  As long as I continue to complete the daily and weekly tasks, then I should be on track.  I am sure that completing all of the Event tasks helps as well.  Once I welcome Carl, then I will have completed all the Event tasks.


----------



## Yayadeb

I am on level 91, so hopefully on good track to get Dug. I have 3 and 3 on Carl. I honestly don’t know how some players get so many drops, and some don’t. I play all day, but not at night. Are night drops better? Seriously, at my age, my sleep is so much more important than drops. LOL
I still have quite a few characters to level up to 10, so I continue to get gems.
I’m retired, so my time spent on this game is my time and not my employers


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I don't know what I am doing wrong with the tasks.  I have completed the daily tasks with the exception of probably 2 days when I was sick.  That same week I probably failed to complete 1 weekly task.  Something is not adding up.  I have a headache disorder, so maybe I had other days that I didn't complete that I am not remembering.  But it can't be very many.


----------



## supernova

Two glasses away from Carl.  Will be at 98 tomorrow.


----------



## hopemax

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I don't know what I am doing wrong with the tasks.  I have completed the daily tasks with the exception of probably 2 days when I was sick.  That same week I probably failed to complete 1 weekly task.  Something is not adding up.  I have a headache disorder, so maybe I had other days that I didn't complete that I am not remembering.  But it can't be very many.


I don't know either.  I'm at 88.  The first week, I missed a single weekly task but it's been the only one, and only was worth like 250 happiness.  To go up a tier at this point I need 475 so it's not like that 250 would have gotten me 3 additional tiers.  Otherwise all the dailies, all the event ones except this "3 Up character."  I got the happiness rewards for the mini events, I have all of this week's tasks done.  I get it, if a person bought the Season Pass, because you get a 10% bonus.  But otherwise I don't get the variation.  There aren't that many wishes wandering the park.

EDIT to add:  In the Carl sweepstakes and at the risk of jinxing myself.  In my Windows game, I think I am on track.  I have 8 glasses and 9 ear hats.  IOS. *shakes head*  on one hand, I am also doing okay.  I have 13 glasses.  But only 3 ear hats.  Buying the ear hats take a lot of gems.  Here at the end of day 3, I finally saw Kevin drop a hat in *either* game.


----------



## Jason_V

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I don't know what I am doing wrong with the tasks.  I have completed the daily tasks with the exception of probably 2 days when I was sick.  That same week I probably failed to complete 1 weekly task.  Something is not adding up.  I have a headache disorder, so maybe I had other days that I didn't complete that I am not remembering.  But it can't be very many.



Did you complete the tower challenge and get all the happiness from mini-events? I really dislike the tappers and whatever else, so I only played to get to the happiness reward on the milestone board. Those helped quite a bit for me. 

Out of all the characters I sent out before bed last night, I got one Carl ears hat and one glasses, bringing me to 8 and 9, respectively. The grind continues...


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Out of all the characters I sent out before bed last night, I got one Carl ears hat and one glasses, bringing me to 8 and 9, respectively. The grind continues...


Just need two glasses.  Woke up this morning and cleared the four characters.  Still need two.  Lovely.  And with these ridiculous new requirements to level up attractions, I'm not getting Paradise Falls to 2 any time soon.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Just need two glasses.  Woke up this morning and cleared the four characters.  Still need two.  Lovely.  And with these ridiculous new requirements to level up attractions, I'm not getting Paradise Falls to 2 any time soon.


Doing much better then me, think I have 4 of those two tokens. Sometimes a couple days have gone by with me getting nothing. But several days left, we will see.

Edit: up to 8 ears and 5 glasses


----------



## HumblePie

I'm at 3 glasses and 0 ear hats.... not to mention not nearly enough EC. I think this is it for me after years o playing every day.... it has clearly become pay to play and I'm not interested.


----------



## cliscinsky

Been collecting for Carl now for the past several days.  Currently, I have 9 ear hats, and a grand total of zero, zippo, nadda, nil glasses.  So much for Epic vs Legendary drop rates.  My hat drop rate is even rarer than legendary.  It's that never spoken of drop rate called nonexistent.  This, and the whole season pass thing, are what will more than likely be leading to me playing this game less and less. The game is no longer as enjoyable as it once used to be.  Only characters I have left to level are 3 of the rescuers group, and now Russel.  May be close to hanging it up after 2152 days of playing.


----------



## supernova

Aaannndd... done. 


I also completed my weekly and event tasks.  Currently collecting for 100, but I won't get the happiness needed from the final two daily tasks for today. Tomorrow I cross into triple digit levels.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Jason_V said:


> Did you complete the tower challenge and get all the happiness from mini-events? I really dislike the tappers and whatever else, so I only played to get to the happiness reward on the milestone board. Those helped quite a bit for me.
> 
> Out of all the characters I sent out before bed last night, I got one Carl ears hat and one glasses, bringing me to 8 and 9, respectively. The grind continues...


I participated in all of the mini-events, though I always struggle to finish section 3 of the tower events.  In fact, I rarely do.  So, maybe that's where my gap is.  

Carl is at 5 glasses and 2 hats this morning.  Money grab, pay to play.  Whatever you call it, I am not in for it.  The interns can kiss my butt.  They get enough revenue from me watching all of their stupid ads.


----------



## adamreisinger

I'm up to 8 glasses and 7 ear hats for Carl, which is halfway, but I'm about four hours past the halfway mark on collecting. If I can get in the range of 22-23 total tokens, I should have enough gems to finish him off, which will be worth it to me because getting that event task complete should jump me another two tiers (I'm at 94 right now and I'll be at 95 once I finish today's dailies).


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Aaannndd... done.
> View attachment 698312
> 
> I also completed my weekly and event tasks.  Currently collecting for 100, but I won't get the happiness needed from the final two daily tasks for today. Tomorrow I cross into triple digit levels.


OK.  What's your secret?  Do you set a open the game every hour on the hour?  Do you use gems too speed up the completion of tasks?  You are a speed demon.


----------



## adamreisinger

anya.sparrow said:


> OK.  What's your secret?  Do you set a open the game every hour on the hour?  Do you use gems too speed up the completion of tasks?  You are a speed demon.


No need to use gems anymore, use those time skip tokens that they've been doling out like crazy! (That's part of my plan if I'm way behind on hats or glasses heading into the last day)


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> OK.  What's your secret?  Do you set a open the game every hour on the hour?  Do you use gems too speed up the completion of tasks?  You are a speed demon.


I sign on 3-4 times daily and I am done with weekly and have only one item left for event and that having three characters. If you set things up ahead of time and read each task you can collect quickly. I don’t and won’t use gems unless I can’t complete character before the last few minutes.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Two glasses away from Carl.  Will be at 98 tomorrow.


How?  I am getting a very poor drop rate.  What's you secret?


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> How?  I am getting a very poor drop rate.  What's you secret?


Wound up with decent drops. I guess.  Sure haven't started blowing gems on speeding through tasks.  Had plenty of time to get him.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> OK.  What's your secret?  Do you set a open the game every hour on the hour?  Do you use gems too speed up the completion of tasks?  You are a speed demon.


Just lucky this time around.  Speedng u tasks will not improve drop rates, so there's no need at all for me to bother with that.

And for the first time, I had very easy weekly tasks, with nearly every one overlapping another.  Only 4-lhour tasks, no 6, 8, 12, or 24.


----------



## mara512

I have completely slacked at this event.   When is paradise falls availabl?  and did new land open with this update?


----------



## PrincessP

mara512 said:


> I have completely slacked at this event.   When is paradise falls availabl?  and did new land open with this update?


Paradise Falls can only be obtained if you purchase the kingdom pass. $19.99 U.S. $. Once you reach tier 25 in your kingdom pass progress, you earn it as the tier 25 reward. The season pass is free, but you cannot earn Paradise Falls that way.

No new land added.

the current event is Up.  It is separate from the newly implemented kingdom and season pass game “play”.


----------



## PrincessP

Carl: I have 12 glasses & 10 ear hats. Kevin’s 1 hour task has yielded maybe 2 ear hats since Carl became available. Frustrating drop rates for sure! I do not log in every hour, but I do check in fairly regularly….close to every 2 hours during the day when in the final stretch of an event.   It should not be this difficult.

I thought the kingdom/season pass game additions were going to replace events.….thought it would be the only time they asked for money now. However, they not only added that paid element….but now they also raised the money grab price for characters in the events, too. $19.99  or $14.99  to get Carl….after asking $19.99  for a kingdom pass!

I’m working toward tier 95 in the season pass.


----------



## Jason_V

Well, had a huge amount of ear hat drops yesterday afternoon/night, so those are all completed. Had a few glasses drop too, so got those to 12 before I went to bed last night. No new glasses overnight, but Hamm's 2 hour task dropped one this morning...so I'm up to 13. Two days for two glasses. I'm confident (not cocky) this will happen.

Next potential for drops is going to be Russell and Jack Jack in 105 minutes. The grind continues.


----------



## supernova

Carl needs to be at 2 to "finish" the event.  Not that it really matters after you get the character, but still...


----------



## mara512

PrincessP said:


> Paradise Falls can only be obtained if you purchase the kingdom pass. $19.99 U.S. $. Once you reach tier 25 in your kingdom pass progress, you earn it as the tier 25 reward. The season pass is free, but you cannot earn Paradise Falls that way.
> 
> No new land added.
> 
> the current event is Up.  It is separate from the newly implemented kingdom and season pass game “play”.


Thank you.   I do remember seeing that now that you say season pass.   Never be in my kingdom I guess


----------



## Yayadeb

I’m at 8 and 7, but now have enough gems to purchase Carl if needed. Will just need to start over for Orville.
I think Supernova is a secret game tester for Gameloft


----------



## anya.sparrow

After about 4 hours of gameplay today, I am at 10 glasses and 4 hats.  I am pretty disgusted.  Oh, Season Pass at 85.  I pity the casual player.


----------



## Jason_V

Well, one pair of glasses away from Carl. Characters didn't drop anything, but Paradise Falls did. I have 22 gems right now...leveling Dante and the TIE Fighter Pilot plus the two gems tonight for ads. If the last pair of glasses doesn't drop in the next two days, I'll have enough gems to buy them. 

I am racking up a lot of trophies and EC, though...


----------



## Arundal

Well here we are at Wednesday evening and I have all of Carl’s hats and need 6 more Glasses. We will see in the morning.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Wound up with decent drops. I guess.  Sure haven't started blowing gems on speeding through tasks.  Had plenty of time to get him.



Ugh.  I hit the awful RNG I guess.  I've been playing plenty, but still don't have what I need. 



anya.sparrow said:


> After about 4 hours of gameplay today, I am at 10 glasses and 4 hats.  I am pretty disgusted.  Oh, Season Pass at 85.  I pity the casual player.



I'm not getting things to drop either.  I'm doing better than you are, but I'm nowhere near getting him.   This may be the final nail in the coffin for Gameloft.


----------



## hopemax

In Windows I still need 2 Glasses, and 4 Ear Hats. Current cost to buy him is 260 gems.

In IOS, I need 7 Ear Hats.  Current cost to buy him 350 gems.


----------



## Arundal

Morning has arrived and I got two more glasses, I have little more then a day to get the remaining 4 pairs of glasses. It would cost 120 gems to Buy him at this point so come on glasses.


----------



## Jason_V

After work yesterday, the last glasses I needed dropped...but I had both Dante and Chief Tui leveling. I had to wait to welcome Carl to this morning and that is now officially done. Finished all the Event Happiness Tasks, Carl is out on his first quest and I have Kevin and Russell both leveling now.


----------



## wiihoo888

I play regularly, bought the pass, and still need 5 stupid ear hats and 2 pairs of glasses for Carl. I haven’t been on here in a while, but checked in to see if anyone was faring any better. Sound like most are hitting a similar wall. 

I did notice that when I blew all my gems on Kevin that my parade finally started dropping gems again. I was getting nada when I was at a higher number


----------



## Sabres431

I'm at 9 /15 glasses and 11/15 ears.  380 gems to purchase currently.  Kevin is pretty much useless with his 60 minute task


----------



## anya.sparrow

I have been awake since 3 a.m., so I got some extra playing in.  Still only have 12/15 glasses and 6/15 hats.  Current cost to buy him is 540 gems, which I don't have because I got Kevin.  If I bought gems to cover it, it would cost more than if I caved and bought Carl outright.  This is dumb.


----------



## wiihoo888

Sabres431 said:


> I'm at 9 /15 glasses and 11/15 ears.  380 gems to purchase currently.  Kevin is pretty much useless with his 60 minute task


Agreed. Keeps me coming back to check every hour to check but it’s like the watched pot that never boils


----------



## wiihoo888

anya.sparrow said:


> I have been awake since 3 a.m., so I got some extra playing in.  Still only have 12/15 glasses and 6/15 hats.  Current cost to buy him is 540 gems, which I don't have because I got Kevin.  If I bought gems to cover it, it would cost more than if I caved and bought Carl outright.  This is dumb.


Yeah….feels like they should have let Carl become available just a little bit earlier. This is ridiculous


----------



## anya.sparrow

wiihoo888 said:


> Yeah….feels like they should have let Carl become available just a little bit earlier. This is ridiculous


I think it's totally intentional.


----------



## adamreisinger

wiihoo888 said:


> Yeah….feels like they should have let Carl become available just a little bit earlier. This is ridiculous


I hit the Carl roadblock nearly 3 full days before he became available. That was 3 days in this event where all I could do was collect EC and level up the other two characters (which I didn't want to do because I wanted to make sure I had enough EC to welcome Carl when the time arrived). 

Now with a day left I have 15 glasses but still need 3 hats. And Kevin has been completely useless in collecting those hats (I've paid very close attention over the past three days and Kevin has literally dropped 0 ear hats... absurd).


----------



## wiihoo888

adamreisinger said:


> I hit the Carl roadblock nearly 3 full days before he became available. That was 3 days in this event where all I could do was collect EC and level up the other two characters (which I didn't want to do because I wanted to make sure I had enough EC to welcome Carl when the time arrived).
> 
> Now with a day left I have 15 glasses but still need 3 hats. And Kevin has been completely useless in collecting those hats (I've paid very close attention over the past three days and Kevin has literally dropped 0 ear hats... absurd).


Yup…was making the same progress and in pretty much the same boat here


----------



## Arundal

adamreisinger said:


> I hit the Carl roadblock nearly 3 full days before he became available. That was 3 days in this event where all I could do was collect EC and level up the other two characters (which I didn't want to do because I wanted to make sure I had enough EC to welcome Carl when the time arrived).
> 
> Now with a day left I have 15 glasses but still need 3 hats. And Kevin has been completely useless in collecting those hats (I've paid very close attention over the past three days and Kevin has literally dropped 0 ear hats... absurd).


I have the opposite. I have all the hats, but need 3 more glasses and none have dropped so far today.


----------



## McCoy

I also found Kevin entirely useless and didn't drop any ear hats that I recall. Someone on reddit mentioned doing a timer skip on Kevin's tasks and getting 3 hats in 5 tries. I have over 1,000 of the skips since I find them mostly pointless, so gave it a try, and got the last 2 ear hats I needed out of 3 attempts.  I would think it wouldn't actually change the odds of drops, but it worked for me I guess.  Might be worth a try if you have a bunch of the timer skips.  I can't imagine a scenario I would otherwise bother using them until this scenario repeats itself in the last day of the next timed event.


----------



## hopemax

My games apparently diverged in a woods last night.

In Windows, I was missing 6 tokens.  I got 5 of them, including 4 hats in the first drop.  Got the last pair of glasses, in the next cycle, Carl is now off doing his task and I got the Ear Hat already to level him to 2.

IOS, I was missing 7 tokens... so far today nada, zero, zilch.

Of course whatever positive feeling I had over getting Carl in my Windows game was snatched away when I realized that when we go to my Dad's next week, that will be the first time I will having to manage all this new stuff while at WDW.  The daily reset is 11AM in FL.  So I have to shift my process to run one parade at night, one first thing in the morning to get the 2 parades in.  Over Christmas, there was some event, and I remember DH rolling his eyes at me, because I whipped out my laptop at baggage claim because a new character's tokens became available when we were in the air.  We fly on Thursday, so it will be the start of a new week (who's brilliant idea was that!) and land at 10:40.  So baggage claim gaming it is.  I can't think of another game that punishes you for actually doing the thing that the game is simulating. Although, I probably still won't complete very many weeklies because we'll be at Universal hotels for 2 nights / 3 days and I don't bring my laptop there.


----------



## anya.sparrow

adamreisinger said:


> I hit the Carl roadblock nearly 3 full days before he became available. That was 3 days in this event where all I could do was collect EC and level up the other two characters (which I didn't want to do because I wanted to make sure I had enough EC to welcome Carl when the time arrived).
> 
> Now with a day left I have 15 glasses but still need 3 hats. And Kevin has been completely useless in collecting those hats (I've paid very close attention over the past three days and Kevin has literally dropped 0 ear hats... absurd).


Yep, I had hit the time wall with Carl and had a chance to collect everything for Kevin & Russell to assure that I didn't have any conflicts when I started collecting for Carl.  And I am still not going to make it.


----------



## wiihoo888

McCoy said:


> I also found Kevin entirely useless and didn't drop any ear hats that I recall. Someone on reddit mentioned doing a timer skip on Kevin's tasks and getting 3 hats in 5 tries. I have over 1,000 of the skips since I find them mostly pointless, so gave it a try, and got the last 2 ear hats I needed out of 3 attempts.  I would think it wouldn't actually change the odds of drops, but it worked for me I guess.  Might be worth a try if you have a bunch of the timer skips.  I can't imagine a scenario I would otherwise bother using them until this scenario repeats itself in the last day of the next timed event.


Didn’t work here. 25 attempts, 1 hat. Still need 2 more. It would cost me 150 gems to get him at this point. Would leave me with about 30 left if I do it, so anything else that comes up would be out the window. Just…..Gah. This has ceased to be fun


----------



## Arundal

wiihoo888 said:


> Didn’t work here. 25 attempts, 1 hat. Still need 2 more. It would cost me 150 gems to get him at this point. Would leave me with about 30 left if I do it, so anything else that comes up would be out the window. Just…..Gah. This has ceased to be fun


Keep trying. You have until around 2pm tomorrow, well east coast time.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wiihoo888 said:


> Didn’t work here. 25 attempts, 1 hat. Still need 2 more. It would cost me 150 gems to get him at this point. Would leave me with about 30 left if I do it, so anything else that comes up would be out the window. Just…..Gah. This has ceased to be fun


Yep, I spent all of my speed up thingies on Kevin and didn't get one hat.  Pathetic.


----------



## supernova

wiihoo888 said:


> Yeah….feels like they should have let Carl become available just a little bit earlier. This is ridiculous


Five days is just tight enough to have people panic and go for the $14.99 bundle.  On top of the $19.99 they probably paid for the pass.  Of course, if they made the drops a bit more consistent, which they could very easily do, there wouldn't be an issue.  And why bother with the time wall when we were waiting days for the character to unlock?  Oh, right.  Because then players might have 7-8 days to try for him rather than just five.


----------



## Arundal

My last pick, a few minutes ago, gave me two more pair of glasses. Only need 1 more.


----------



## Yayadeb

Need 1 more hat and 1 more glasses. Right now, it would cost me 80 gems, although I have 643 (pass bulked them up), but I’m stubborn and will hold until tomorrow. I would rather not spend any gems on Carl. And then Orville will be mine.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> My last pick, a few minutes ago, gave me two more pair of glasses. Only need 1 more.





Yayadeb said:


> Need 1 more hat and 1 more glasses. Right now, it would cost me 80 gems, although I have 643 (annual pass bulked them up), but I’m stubborn and will hold until tomorrow. I would rather not spend any gems on Carl. And then Orville will be mine.


You should both have this!!  Here's hoping, anyway.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Dear Interns:

When one of the reasons to spend gems on a premium event character is the promise of said character helping to collect to obtain other event characters, please remember to write your code so that the items actually drop.  (See:  Kevin, 60 minutes and zero drops for Carl hat).

Sincerely,

Anya.Sparrow


----------



## lme30005

This is definitely the worst event yet. I’m an average player but have been logging on every 4 hrs or so, still only at 7 glasses and 5 hats after 3.5 days. Costs around 700 gems to buy him so no chance. I’m in the U.K. and he costs £17.99! They charge other countries more than the US so even more of a con.  Didn’t buy Kevin, or the pass. And only on 65 of season pass so I have no chance there either. So I will only end up with 1/5 characters. Have been playing since the start but I think I won’t bother much in the future


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> You should both have this!!  Here's hoping,


Woke in middle of night and of the three collecting glasses, I got the one I need and was able to welcome CARL and sent on first quest.


----------



## wiihoo888

Arundal said:


> Woke in middle of night and of the three collecting glasses, I got the one I need and was able to welcome CARL and sent on first quest.


Congrats Woke up and got one more stupid hat. Still need two more stupid hats here to welcome him. Stupid hats


----------



## wiihoo888

anya.sparrow said:


> Dear Interns:
> 
> When one of the reasons to spend gems on a premium event character is the promise of said character helping to collect to obtain other event characters, please remember to write your code so that the items actually drop.  (See:  Kevin, 60 minutes and zero drops for Carl hat).
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Anya.Sparrow


Dear Interns,  

I second this wholeheartedly. Spent gems to get a premium character and the bonus I got was insomnia.

Sincerely,

Wiihoo who still needs two more stupid ear hats


----------



## Jason_V

adamreisinger said:


> I hit the Carl roadblock nearly 3 full days before he became available. That was 3 days in this event where all I could do was collect EC and level up the other two characters (which I didn't want to do because I wanted to make sure I had enough EC to welcome Carl when the time arrived).



I've been saying this for a long long time: stop with these artificial roadblocks. Let people progress through the event or challenge at their speed and have everything open and ready to go when the player gets there. If that means the player gems everything and is done in a day, fine. If it means players take the entire event/challenge time period to finish, fine. 

I understand why Gameloft does this...I just don't like it.

All that being said, finished the event this morning. And for the first time in forever, I have zero characters ready to level. Got lots that need to level and I'm token hunting now. But no one is ready to go. Finished two weekly tasks already and should have a third and maybe a fourth done today. And then it's time to grind, grind, grind for those tokens.


----------



## adamreisinger

I got Carl early this morning without having to use any gems. I won't get him to level 2 to "finish" the event, but since there's no actual reward for that, I don't care in the slightest. 

Now to begin the years long journey of getting him to Level 10 (because his drop rates will somehow only get worse after the event)


----------



## lme30005

Well I got 1 glasses and 1 ear hats in 2 days, despite playing fairly solidly for 16hr per day. Not willing to spend 660 gems to buy him so I only have 1/5 characters.


----------



## hopemax

I had to use gems in my IOS game.  I got down to 3 from the 7 I started with on Wed night.  I tried about a dozen skips.  Nothing. I didn't want to burn through all my skips when I know I might need some when I am on vacation to get my tasks done.  So 150 gems, almost like another Premium character.


----------



## hopemax

The good news:  lots of characters help with Up tokens

The bad news:  the tasks are super long.  Who wants to tie up two wish characters Jessie+Bo Peep for 24 hrs for a chance at Carl's glasses?


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> The good news:  lots of characters help with Up tokens
> 
> The bad news:  the tasks are super long.  Who wants to tie up two wish characters Jessie+Bo Peep for 24 hrs for a chance at Carl's glasses?


Yes, seriously.  Not sure what these dumbas$es are up to.  Outside of not looking to develop new material any time soon.  Easier to artificially slow down the game once again.


----------



## Yayadeb

I needed a glasses and a hat this morning. I didn’t get any hat drops, but got the last glasses. I just didn’t want to deal with it anymore and spent 50 gems on last hat. 
I did notice there is a 16hr collection now for one of Carl’s items. Never have seen a 16 hr., but it will help with the 12+ hr weekly pass events.
I had to get rid of the weekly float events, since I had none of those floats. Now I’m stuck with 6, 8, and 12 hr events, and they aren’t low numbers, so I’m sure several of those will be carrying over to next week.


----------



## Jason_V

And we're back to Mermaid and Nightmare for Legendary Chests. Come on...I want Luca. It's the one I don't have. I wouldn't mind so much if Lock, Shock and Barrel were included, but they're not.


----------



## anya.sparrow

It is not healthy to be this angry about a game, so I am really going to have to think about if I want to go forward with this game long term.  That is a shame, because I started playing during the first year.

Another night that I didn't sleep well, so I moved my people at 3 a.m.  At 7 a.m., I still only had 5 Carl Hats.  I looked at things, and found that if I was able to collect ONE more hat, I could spend $4.99 on gems to buy Carl.  Yes, I would have to crawl in here and admit my hypocrisy that I spent money, but I figured after all of my time spent on this event that for my own sanity it might be worth it.  Ten minutes before the event ended, still no hat.  I used speed up tokens.  No hat.  So, I would have had to spend $9.99 to get enough gems to buy Carl.  I decided Gameloft could go eff off.  

I logged into the game VERY regularly throughout the entire event (every 1-2 hours except when God granted me the occasional sleep block).  I am just steaming mad about this event, but I feel good about the fact that I did not cave and give them my money.  I have spent some money on the game in the past.  I don't think Gameloft will EVER see another dime from me again.


----------



## Arundal

Yayadeb said:


> I needed a glasses and a hat this morning. I didn’t get any hat drops, but got the last glasses. I just didn’t want to deal with it anymore and spent 50 gems on last hat.
> I did notice there is a 16hr collection now for one of Carl’s items. Never have seen a 16 hr., but it will help with the 12+ hr weekly pass events.
> I had to get rid of the weekly float events, since I had none of those floats. Now I’m stuck with 6, 8, and 12 hr events, and they aren’t low numbers, so I’m sure several of those will be carrying over to next week.


I had the 6,8 and 12 last week. I only have two 8 hour ones this week!


----------



## wiihoo888

anya.sparrow said:


> It is not healthy to be this angry about a game, so I am really going to have to think about if I want to go forward with this game long term.  That is a shame, because I started playing during the first year.
> 
> Another night that I didn't sleep well, so I moved my people at 3 a.m.  At 7 a.m., I still only had 5 Carl Hats.  I looked at things, and found that if I was able to collect ONE more hat, I could spend $4.99 on gems to buy Carl.  Yes, I would have to crawl in here and admit my hypocrisy that I spent money, but I figured after all of my time spent on this event that for my own sanity it might be worth it.  Ten minutes before the event ended, still no hat.  I used speed up tokens.  No hat.  So, I would have had to spend $9.99 to get enough gems to buy Carl.  I decided Gameloft could go eff off.
> 
> I logged into the game VERY regularly throughout the entire event (every 1-2 hours except when God granted me the occasional sleep block).  I am just steaming mad about this event, but I feel good about the fact that I did not cave and give them my money.  I have spent some money on the game in the past.  I don't think Gameloft will EVER see another dime from me again.


I totally get it. The drop rates were ridiculous, and I could see not being able to get the character if we didn’t play regularly. Instead, it was a game of having to log in even at night for a mere measly chance of getting the tokens before the event ended. If Gameloft really cared about wanting us to feel like we got our season pass money’s worth, they surely didn’t manage to do it with this event. 

I ended up shelling out the 100 gems for the two remaining stupid hats that I needed for Carl. I have zero fast forwards left now, after sending Kevin around like a mission maniac, and I’m now that much further back in collecting gems for anything else that comes up. Think I would have told the game to eff off too if I didn’t have the gems to cover it. I was salty enough about the gems that I spent!


----------



## PrincessP

I got Carl with 20 hrs left on the event clock. Kevin has not dropped one hat in the last 4 days. I agree…what is the point of purchasing the premium gem character who “helps” with the other characters….if they are actually absolutely NO help AT ALL?! Prince Charming dropped more hats with his 8 hr task than Keven did with a 1 hr one.  

So sorry to those who couldn’t get Carl. Infuriating!

This is the first week I have had no 12 or 24 hr weekly tasks required. Instead,  I have a weekly task to earn 400 of the 4 hr tasks & 325 of the 6 hr ones. And of course….Up! Characters NEED the 12+ hr tasks now. Convenient.


----------



## McCoy

I feel like the premium characters in events have had greatly reduced actual benefit for quite a while now, though I continue to get them (mostly since I don't have a gem shortage).

But, post-event, most annoying thing to me is having to leave all this Incredibles crap in the Kingdom rather than promptly back to storage.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wiihoo888 said:


> I totally get it. The drop rates were ridiculous, and I could see not being able to get the character if we didn’t play regularly. Instead, it was a game of having to log in even at night for a mere measly chance of getting the tokens before the event ended. If Gameloft really cared about wanting us to feel like we got our season pass money’s worth, they surely didn’t manage to do it with this event.
> 
> I ended up shelling out the 100 gems for the two remaining stupid hats that I needed for Carl. I have zero fast forwards left now, after sending Kevin around like a mission maniac, and I’m now that much further back in collecting gems for anything else that comes up. Think I would have told the game to eff off too if I didn’t have the gems to cover it. I was salty enough about the gems that I spent!


Yes, I agree about the season pass.  I was questing my stinginess of not buying it since I invest so much personal time into the game.  But, now I am just pissed off.  It will be very interesting to see where we all end up at the end of the season pass.  It's not looking like a guarantee, even for extremely regular players.  If I were to spend $19.99 without being able to obtain Dug, I would probably throw my phone.


----------



## hopemax

Another annoying, stupid thing.  We used to be able to max out character tokens during the event, and then level them up after the end of the event for magic instead of event currency.  Then they started increasing the number of tokens required.  First it was an extra 5.  Russell needs an additional 10 tokens each over what it was during the event!

So far the only benefit I've had is that I have a weekly task to use Toy Story characters, and a task for 6 hr activities.  So I sent out the LGM for those and he came back with a Kevin hat unexpectedly.


----------



## wiihoo888

Yayadeb said:


> I needed a glasses and a hat this morning. I didn’t get any hat drops, but got the last glasses. I just didn’t want to deal with it anymore and spent 50 gems on last hat.
> I did notice there is a 16hr collection now for one of Carl’s items. Never have seen a 16 hr., but it will help with the 12+ hr weekly pass events.
> I had to get rid of the weekly float events, since I had none of those floats. Now I’m stuck with 6, 8, and 12 hr events, and they aren’t low numbers, so I’m sure several of those will be carrying over to next week.


Oh wow! Have been so annoyed with the game since 2 that I just went back to see what you were talking about. There are a bunch of extra missions now for the Carl items. What the heck? Does this usually happen post-event? Its kinda like rubbing salt in a wound at this point. On a positive note, I guess, it will probably not take the shelf life of my iPad to level Carl up all the way


----------



## wiihoo888

anya.sparrow said:


> Yes, I agree about the season pass.  I was questing my stinginess of not buying it since I invest so much personal time into the game.  But, now I am just pissed off.  It will be very interesting to see where we all end up at the end of the season pass at the end of the event.  It's not looking like a guarantee, even for extremely regular players.  If I were to spend $19.99 without being able to obtain Dug, I would probably throw my phone.


You and me both


----------



## mmmears

anya.sparrow said:


> It is not healthy to be this angry about a game, so I am really going to have to think about if I want to go forward with this game long term.  That is a shame, because I started playing during the first year.
> 
> Another night that I didn't sleep well, so I moved my people at 3 a.m.  At 7 a.m., I still only had 5 Carl Hats.  I looked at things, and found that if I was able to collect ONE more hat, I could spend $4.99 on gems to buy Carl.  Yes, I would have to crawl in here and admit my hypocrisy that I spent money, but I figured after all of my time spent on this event that for my own sanity it might be worth it.  Ten minutes before the event ended, still no hat.  I used speed up tokens.  No hat.  So, I would have had to spend $9.99 to get enough gems to buy Carl.  I decided Gameloft could go eff off.
> 
> I logged into the game VERY regularly throughout the entire event (every 1-2 hours except when God granted me the occasional sleep block).  I am just steaming mad about this event, but I feel good about the fact that I did not cave and give them my money.  I have spent some money on the game in the past.  I don't think Gameloft will EVER see another dime from me again.



I feel the same.  They broke a fun game and I'm not enjoying it anymore.  I used 100 gems because I was close but couldn't get Carl without spending them.  No way was I going to give them actual money.  Now, looking at the 16 hour joint tasks, I'm not really interested in playing anymore.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I feel the same.  They broke a fun game and I'm not enjoying it anymore.  I used 100 gems because I was close but couldn't get Carl without spending them.  No way was I going to give them actual money.  Now, looking at the 16 hour joint tasks, I'm not really interested in playing anymore.


Same.  After seeing 16- and 24-hour tasks, I told my wife that I think I'm done with this one.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Same.  After seeing 16- and 24-hour tasks, I told my wife that I think I'm done with this one.


It's just too much.  I'm not having fun anymore, and I was having a lot of fun back when we all started.


----------



## adamreisinger

I can’t decide which is more annoying: only having 3 tasks to collect a token (like with the Rescuers characters) or having 10 tasks to collect a token, but most of them are 12 hours or longer. Either way, kudos to Gameloft for finding new and creative ways to annoy players.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Same.  After seeing 16- and 24-hour tasks, I told my wife that I think I'm done with this one.


I have to agree with you. I really did not notice them until you mentioned the maybe it’s time to quit. So many 8,12, 24 hours quests are just crazy. Think I am done. Let this season finish to get dog and that’s it! I was gone to daughters for grand daughter’s birthday and had not noticed the changes until this morning.


----------



## Onceler

I'm going to take a wait and see approach for now. It seems as though Gameloft usually messes up the character drops after events but then does some rebalancing after everyone complains.

In the meantime, I'm bracing myself for a new group of difficult to obtain ghosts that might be released during the Halloween event.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I have to agree with you. I really did not notice them until you mentioned the maybe it’s time to quit. So many 8,12, 24 hours quests are just crazy. Think I am done. Let this season finish to get dog and that’s it! I was gone to daughters for grand daughter’s birthday and had not noticed the changes until this morning.





Arundal said:


> I have to agree with you. I really did not notice them until you mentioned the maybe it’s time to quit. So many 8,12, 24 hours quests are just crazy. Think I am done. Let this season finish to get dog and that’s it! I was gone to daughters for grand daughter’s birthday and had not noticed the changes until this morning.


I know that I have a ton of check marks to clear, but honestly, I just don't care anymore.  The fun has been sucked out of this game in lieu of an unveiled attempt at cash.  Idiot interns.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> In the meantime, I'm bracing myself for a new group of difficult to obtain ghosts that might be released during the Halloween event.


Don't forget the Halloween costumes that we haven't touched for years around this time.  And by that, I mean it's not our job to forget the costumes.  Gameloft has already done that for us.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> Don't forget the Halloween costumes that we haven't touched for years around this time.  And by that, I mean it's not our job to forget the costumes.  Gameloft has already done that for us.


I’m still waiting for the comfy princess costumes that are “coming back soon!” I think we’ve had one event after the initial release where you could get one you missed.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> I’m still waiting for the comfy princess costumes that are “coming back soon!” I think we’ve had one event after the initial release where you could get one you missed.


But once you get them, then what?  I can't recall having to put anyone into their pajamas in forever.


----------



## PrincessP

Are the sand whirls “worth“ trying for?  1200 smile points  once you collect 20 swirls.  That’s about 2.5 tiers in the season pass. Not sure it’s needed. I just do NOT want to play this mini game. Ugh.

I have enough brooms & dust pans to collect 5 right off the bat….but then need to earn parts to collect 15 more.

not sure I have it in me after the Up! event & season pass & money grab annoyances/fiascos of the last month.

Like everyone is saying….This game is realllyyy not as much fun anymore.


----------



## anya.sparrow

PrincessP said:


> Are the sand whirls “worth“ trying for?  1200 smile points  once you collect 20 swirls.  That’s about 2.5 tiers in the season pass. Not sure it’s needed. I just do NOT want to play this mini game. Ugh.
> 
> I have enough brooms & dust pans to collect 5 right off the bat….but then need to earn parts to collect 15 more.
> 
> not sure I have it in me after the Up! event & season pass & money grab annoyances/fiascos of the last month.
> 
> Like everyone is saying….This game is realllyyy not as much fun anymore.


I'll play, as I still need the prince and Grumpy from Snow White.  But I am just still quite disgusted with the game right now.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessP said:


> Are the sand whirls “worth“ trying for?  1200 smile points  once you collect 20 swirls.  That’s about 2.5 tiers in the season pass. Not sure it’s needed. I just do NOT want to play this mini game. Ugh.
> 
> I have enough brooms & dust pans to collect 5 right off the bat….but then need to earn parts to collect 15 more.
> 
> not sure I have it in me after the Up! event & season pass & money grab annoyances/fiascos of the last month.
> 
> Like everyone is saying….This game is realllyyy not as much fun anymore.


Based on how the tiers are ever increasing... if you want Dug, yes, you probably will have to do sand whirls at least that far.  It's too much happiness to ignore.

I will see how this Season Pass goes.  Then I want to get my Christmas gift, but otherwise I am also planning on walking away.  People were talking the next event was Encanto, which was semi-interesting as a normal event, but now that there is a teaser it looks like it might be Turning Red, which is a big who cares.  I suspect Encanto will be the next Season, and I don't care enough to do that.


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> Based on how the tiers are ever increasing... if you want Dug, yes, you probably will have to do sand whirls at least that far.  It's too much happiness to ignore.
> 
> I will see how this Season Pass goes.  Then I want to get my Christmas gift, but otherwise I am also planning on walking away.  People were talking the next event was Encanto, which was semi-interesting as a normal event, but now that there is a teaser it looks like it might be Turning Red, which is a big who cares.  I suspect Encanto will be the next Season, and I don't care enough to do that.


Don't care about either of those films.  I haven't seen them, which was the same with Luca and Raya.  If either of those turn out to be the next event, it's a great time to walk.


----------



## adamreisinger

supernova said:


> But once you get them, then what?  I can't recall having to put anyone into their pajamas in forever.


It's not a matter of needing them, I just want them. Then I can at least put all the princesses out and have them all active in the dressing room at the same time.


----------



## Jason_V

Reddit is saying Turning Red is confirmed and has a screenshot of the title screen. I don't have FB so I can't paste it here.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Reddit is saying Turning Red is confirmed and has a screenshot of the title screen. I don't have FB so I can't paste it here.


I honestly couldn't name a single character from the film.  No exaggeration.  Never saw it, never will.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> I honestly couldn't name a single character from the film.  No exaggeration.  Never saw it, never will.


I have not seen it yet, but I wouldn't mind watching it.  It doesn't mean I think it should be an event.  And they are just going to continue to use the inflated prices for premium stuff.  Do they really think that people can afford a 50% price hike on a digital bit when groceries are out of reach for some people?


----------



## Jason_V

Turning Red isn't my favorite movie, either, but I am a completionist and get enjoyment from the game. So I'll play and probably fork over some of the budget I set aside every 2 weeks for digital items.

I left the game for a long long time and picked it up again last Thanksgiving. Why did I leave? It was consuming a lot of time when I was working in an office. Now? Lol...working from home permanenty and I can have the game open all day if I want to and no one cares (assuming I get my work done).

I'm not knocking or judging folks who can't or won't do that for whatever reason. But I also understand GL is a business...


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> I honestly couldn't name a single character from the film.  No exaggeration.  Never saw it, never will.


Same.  I haven't watched this one, and honestly I don't really want to.  I don't even know what it's about.  I think I'm done.


----------



## adamreisinger

Anyone else getting infuriated by this stupid Lego Stunts ad that forces you to interact with it? Like it's bad enough we have to watch ads each day to get enough chests to complete that daily task, but the ads are getting more and more forceful with demanding you tap/click on something (the extra countdown at the end before you can make them go away is getting absurd too).


----------



## PrincessP

adamreisinger said:


> Anyone else getting infuriated by this stupid Lego Stunts ad that forces you to interact with it? Like it's bad enough we have to watch ads each day to get enough chests to complete that daily task, but the ads are getting more and more forceful with demanding you tap/click on something (the extra countdown at the end before you can make them go away is getting absurd too).


Yes!  My son grew up with Lego and Ninjago so I found them to be a walk down memory lane the first time or two….but by now it’s been about 1000 walks down memory lane turning into Maleficent’s nightmare instead. Ugh!  And the stunt one….those vehicles are so sloooow. The only thing more annoying is…..DMK itself. 



hopemax said:


> Based on how the tiers are ever increasing... if you want Dug, yes, you probably will have to do sand whirls at least that far.  It's too much happiness to ignore.
> 
> I will see how this Season Pass goes.  Then I want to get my Christmas gift, but otherwise I am also planning on walking away.  People were talking the next event was Encanto, which was semi-interesting as a normal event, but now that there is a teaser it looks like it might be Turning Red, which is a big who cares.  I suspect Encanto will be the next Season, and I don't care enough to do that.


That’s what I was afraid of.  I decided to play along.  I’m at 14 now I think so just have to gather a few more Swirls.
—————

I haven’t watched Turning Red yet either. Disappointed that’s the one they went with.


----------



## anya.sparrow

adamreisinger said:


> Anyone else getting infuriated by this stupid Lego Stunts ad that forces you to interact with it? Like it's bad enough we have to watch ads each day to get enough chests to complete that daily task, but the ads are getting more and more forceful with demanding you tap/click on something (the extra countdown at the end before you can make them go away is getting absurd too).


Yes, the Lego ad is annoying that it requires interaction.  But, it is nothing compared to the ads I get on my casual Windows game.  Lengthy surveys, or videos to watch.  Or click throughs.  Uuuuuuugh.  But the surveys are definitely the worst.


----------



## hopemax

anya.sparrow said:


> Yes, the Lego ad is annoying that it requires interaction.  But, it is nothing compared to the ads I get on my casual Windows game.  Lengthy surveys, or videos to watch.  Or click throughs.  Uuuuuuugh.  But the surveys are definitely the worst.


I get these when I take my computer to my Dad's in FL.  When I use my computer at home in CO I don't.  I wish I knew why some areas get the ads the get.


----------



## anya.sparrow

hopemax said:


> I get these when I take my computer to my Dad's in FL.  When I use my computer at home in CO I don't.  I wish I knew why some areas get the ads the get.


Interesting.


----------



## Jason_V

For those who are interested, Turning Red live stream is Friday the 9th. I just got the pop up when I logged into the game.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> For those who are interested, Turning Red live stream is Friday the 9th. I just got the pop up when I logged into the game.


A film that came and went without a bit of fanfare.  No merchandise, not parks promotion, nothing.  Not sure if Disney or Gameloft greenlit this film's inclusion, but it seems odd to run with a film that zero people are talking about recently.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> A film that came and went without a bit of fanfare.  No merchandise, not parks promotion, nothing.  Not sure if Disney or Gameloft greenlit this film's inclusion, but it seems odd to run with a film that zero people are talking about recently.


I tried to watch on Disney Plus and only lasted about 15 minutes. I will get what I can but not try hard. I will need for the season only!


----------



## mmmears

hopemax said:


> I get these when I take my computer to my Dad's in FL.  When I use my computer at home in CO I don't.  I wish I knew why some areas get the ads the get.



It makes sense because not all players live in the US and there is no sense in advertising something people can't buy even if they want to.  When I was in Norway my ads were totally different (and not all in English).  I suspect that companies pay for certain locations, even within the US.  What I don't understand is why some of mine are in Spanish.


----------



## McCoy

Thursdays are just the worst in this game now.


----------



## anya.sparrow

McCoy said:


> Thursdays are just the worst in this game now.


I was thinking the same thing this morning.


----------



## mara512

Can someone tell me why Jiminy Cricket is in the sand whirls icon?


----------



## mara512

Every day I get less interested in playing.  Between all the ridiculous changes and the constant events/mini events I am losing interest.


----------



## Renarr

mara512 said:


> Can someone tell me why Jiminy Cricket is in the sand whirls icon?



If you didn't get Jiminy during the Pinocchio event, he is the final prize instead of the Snow White Legendary Chest.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Can someone tell me why Jiminy Cricket is in the sand whirls icon?


Thank you.  I had no idea either.  I figure you don't drink and drive, and you don't drink and program an app.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Renarr said:


> If you didn't get Jiminy during the Pinocchio event, he is the final prize instead of the Snow White Legendary Chest.


Oh glad to know this.  I thought it was an abysmal attempt at a tie in to the new Pinocchio movie with Tom Hanks that premiered yesterday.  I *do* plan on watching that.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Oh glad to know this.  I thought it was an abysmal attempt at a tie in to the new Pinocchio movie with Tom Hanks that premiered yesterday.  I *do* plan on watching that.


Although perhaps no coincidence that they chose a character from that film to include as part of the mini event.


----------



## Jason_V

Can't wait to watch the livestream later today on the update. They're always so awkward and weird, at least to me.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Thank you.  I had no idea either.  I figure you don't drink and drive, and you don't drink and program an app.





supernova said:


> Thank you.  I had no idea either.  I figure you don't drink and drive, and you don't drink and program an app.


They are doing more than drinking while programming


----------



## wnwardii

Jason_V said:


> Can't wait to watch the livestream later today on the update. They're always so awkward and weird, at least to me.


I looked and the Release Patch Notes have been published on their website.  I had gone there to maybe link to the livestream.  But since the Patch Notes were already published I didn't bother with the livestream.  The download should be available next Tuesday, the 13th.  The limited time event starts on the 15th.  The Turning Red characters are not permanent.


----------



## Arundal

There will be no money or gems spent on this event for me. I tried to watch movie and could not even get in to it.


----------



## Jason_V

wnwardii said:


> I looked and the Release Patch Notes have been published on their website.  I had gone there to maybe link to the livestream.  But since the Patch Notes were already published I didn't bother with the livestream.  The download should be available next Tuesday, the 13th.  The limited time event starts on the 15th.  The Turning Red characters are not permanent.



100%. I went through them earlier today, too. Sometimes seeing the gameplay is better for me than reading everything. I'm more of a visual/hands on learner.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I looked and the Release Patch Notes have been published on their website.  I had gone there to maybe link to the livestream.  But since the Patch Notes were already published I didn't bother with the livestream.  The download should be available next Tuesday, the 13th.  The limited time event starts on the 15th.  The Turning Red characters are not permanent.


'Not permanent'?  They should be 'not included'.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> 'Not permanent'?  They should be 'not included'.


Agree


----------



## Yayadeb

Having these events so close, and not permanent makes it really difficult to get premium characters, especially when the want 500 gems. Maybe they need to spread events out a little more…….like 3-6 months.


----------



## supernova

Yayadeb said:


> Having these events so close, and not permanent makes it really difficult to get premium characters, especially when the want 500 gems. Maybe they need to spread events out a little more…….like 3-6 months.


Perhaps.  But think of all the textbook money the interns would be losing.  The are not concerned about you having 500 gems when you need them. They are counting on you buying them.


----------



## adamreisinger

I can't help but wonder if the random gift of happiness today was because someone at Gameloft realized that it was going to be mathematically impossible to hit Level 150 with the amount of happiness they had doled out and had planned to dole out. I've gotten literally every bit of happiness available from every daily, weekly and event task so far (and the mini-event milestones) and I'm at level 118, so it's going to be close


----------



## Jason_V

adamreisinger said:


> I can't help but wonder if the random gift of happiness today was because someone at Gameloft realized that it was going to be mathematically impossible to hit Level 150 with the amount of happiness they had doled out and had planned to dole out. I've gotten literally every bit of happiness available from every daily, weekly and event task so far (and the mini-event milestones) and I'm at level 118, so it's going to be close



I'm on 116 right now and only missed one weekly reward. I've gotten every bit of happiness from daily and the other weeklies as well as from all the mini-events. If they miscalculated this badly, that's terrible.

Someone on Reddit put a chart together and they say a player needs to be at level 110 today to get to 150 by October 11.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

adamreisinger said:


> I can't help but wonder if the random gift of happiness today was because someone at Gameloft realized that it was going to be mathematically impossible to hit Level 150 with the amount of happiness they had doled out and had planned to dole out. I've gotten literally every bit of happiness available from every daily, weekly and event task so far (and the mini-event milestones) and I'm at level 118, so it's going to be close



They still won't acknowledge that some of us can't watch videos to open chests and thus are missing out on completing the daily tasks every single day - I've opened tickets, sent emails, etc. but basically got a "too bad, so sad, you should play on a different platform" response. I will be surprised if I make it to 150. Every so often I get chests as a reward for leveling up and then manage to get that daily task completed, but I've missed out on hundreds of happiness because of this. 

So I was happy to get that 300 happiness gift today, but it's still not the total I've missed because my platform doesn't support ads.


----------



## Jason_V

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> They still won't acknowledge that some of us can't watch videos to open chests and thus are missing out on completing the daily tasks every single day - I've opened tickets, sent emails, etc. but basically got a "too bad, so sad, you should play on a different platform" response. I will be surprised if I make it to 150. Every so often I get chests as a reward for leveling up and then manage to get that daily task completed, but I've missed out on hundreds of happiness because of this.
> 
> So I was happy to get that 300 happiness gift today, but it's still not the total I've missed because my platform doesn't support ads.



I submitted a ticket on August 22 about not getting chests or gem videos. There was zero answer...until I just checked. An answer came through on August 25. I swear there was no answer as of a week or so ago. 

I know this isn't your issue and this is unlikely to help solve your issue, but what I was told: make sure Wi Fi is stable; close background apps; power off my device; re-install the game.


----------



## wiihoo888

Sad…I didn’t even notice getting a happiness gift today. It is possible I did and just assumed it was when I leveled up. I’m at level 115 here. Have never missed a weekly and watch every Lego ad out there. Granted, I still have two chests to open to finish two of this week’s tasks. Guess I’ll wind up at 116 by tomorrow. It definitely will be close towards the end of this season


----------



## anya.sparrow

I check in with this game what seems like constantly.  Yet, I was unable to get the Up old man, and I doubt I will reach 150.  That will probably be the nail in the coffin for me for this game.


----------



## Arundal

Jason_V said:


> I'm on 116 right now and only missed one weekly reward. I've gotten every bit of happiness from daily and the other weeklies as well as from all the mini-events. If they miscalculated this badly, that's terrible.
> 
> Someone on Reddit put a chart together and they say a player needs to be at level 110 today to get to 150 by October 11.


I hope Reddit is correct, I am at 114.


----------



## supernova

Just closed to 120.  I seem to recall receiving one decoration chest hidden daily in the park.  Now that I have a weekly task of opening 5 decoration chests, I haven't received one in three days to open the fifth chest.  And that's the final weekly task left before Thursday.


----------



## anya.sparrow

supernova said:


> Just closed to 120.  I seem to recall receiving one decoration chest hidden daily in the park.  Now that I have a weekly task of opening 5 decoration chests, I haven't received one in three days to open the fifth chest.  And that's the final weekly task left before Thursday.


I believe that is the most difficult weekly task to complete without gems.  I don't think I finished that one in a week.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Jason_V said:


> I submitted a ticket on August 22 about not getting chests or gem videos. There was zero answer...until I just checked. An answer came through on August 25. I swear there was no answer as of a week or so ago.
> 
> I know this isn't your issue and this is unlikely to help solve your issue, but what I was told: make sure Wi Fi is stable; close background apps; power off my device; re-install the game.


Unfortunately I play on a kindle fire, and that platform doesn't allow ads for this game. It's weird because I play other games on the kindle that do have video ads available, so there must be some disagreement over the ad revenue between gameloft and amazon. Gameloft's response to my complaint is to play on a different platform, which isn't terribly helpful. They blame Amazon and say I just have to deal with missing the 67 happiness every day.


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> I can't help but wonder if the random gift of happiness today was because someone at Gameloft realized that it was going to be mathematically impossible to hit Level 150 with the amount of happiness they had doled out and had planned to dole out. I've gotten literally every bit of happiness available from every daily, weekly and event task so far (and the mini-event milestones) and I'm at level 118, so it's going to be close


Remember that we received 1500 happiness over the course of the three tapper events, and will receive 200 more by the end of the month from the calendar.  That's 1700 towards completion of the 150th level.  I ended my day at 122, and tomorrow our tasks reset.  I'm not too worried about this one.


----------



## SunDial

I am at 109 and have finished all daily and weekly tasks with the exception of half of the first week.

Is anyone swapping a weekly task an getting a tougher task that rewards more happiness?


----------



## Renarr

SunDial said:


> I am at 109 and have finished all daily and weekly tasks with the exception of half of the first week.
> 
> Is anyone swapping a weekly task an getting a tougher task that rewards more happiness?



It doesn't work like that.  When you swap weekly tasks, you'll get one that offers the same amount of happiness (although as we've seen some tasks at the same happiness level are easier than others).


----------



## anya.sparrow

Who are these characters and what are they doing in my game?


----------



## Jason_V

Looks like there's a whole lot more Event Tasks for happiness this time around. Maybe it's just my imagination...I dunno.


----------



## hopemax

For the first time in I don't know how long, I did not buy the event premium character (with gems).  Normally, I save my gems specifically for the event premiums, but if I am only playing until Christmas, I want to spend them on a character I like, and not a movie I haven't watched.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> For the first time in I don't know how long, I did not buy the event premium character (with gems).  Normally, I save my gems specifically for the event premiums, but if I am only playing until Christmas, I want to spend them on a character I like, and not a movie I haven't watched.



I for one am not spending my gems on any of these characters. Not sure I am quitting but seriously considering stopping. The only other character I don’t have is from Pirates of the Caribbean, as I did not care much for that movie, and did not want to use my gems. So this will be only the second time I did not get gem character.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Who are these characters and what are they doing in my game?


Yep.  This.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> I for one am not spending my gems on any of these characters. Not sure I am quitting but seriously considering stopping. The only other character I don’t have is from Pirates of the Caribbean, as I did not care much for that movie, and did not want to use my gems. So this will be only the second time I did not get gem character.


If you asked me under the threat of torture, I wouldn't be able to name the gem character.  Or any of them, for that matter.  Ridiculous subject for an event.


----------



## wnwardii

I actually have seen Turning Red two times.  Once when it first came out on Disney+ and then the second time on the Dream back in May.  What intrigued me was the Red Panda angle.  I thought the movie was really cute and I enjoyed it both times.  While this is a newer Pixar movie, I can understand why some people just aren't as into it as others.


----------



## Jason_V

Is Turning Red my favorite movie? No. Did we watch it and enjoy it? Yes. So, I guess, why am I participating in the event?

Three reasons: 

(1) there is a ton of happiness up for grabs with the event. At the end of the season, I want to know I did everything possible to get Dug at tier 150 and didn't leave anything on the table, so to speak. 

(2) I am a completist and want every character from every collection along with every costume, attraction, etc. There's a lot of IP in the game I don't care for, but I still work to get everything from that collection. (The upcoming rumored Hocus Pocus is in that camp...the movie is fine, but I don't think it deserves to be on the level some folks put it on.) 

(3) At some point in the future, Turning Red will be the helper or extra character/s in an event or challenge or whatever. If I passed up getting them during the event and I don't have them at that point, I'm going to kick myself in the butt.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Three reasons:
> 
> (2) I am a completist and want every character from every collection along with every costume, attraction, etc.


I know I'm missing a few of the costumes that I just didn't care enough to fight for.  Do I miss them?  Nope.  Have I needed them?  Nope.  I have all of the Halloween costumes, and the idiots over at Gameloft haven't bothered to make these costumes relevant during the Halloween season.  Can't remember the last time I needed to put any of the princesses into their pajamas.  When was the last time Goofy needed to be in his Easter costume?  I didn't bother with any of the Frozen costumes, outside of one that I might have won in a chest.

What started off as a neat idea has fallen into irrelevant shambles.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> I know I'm missing a few of the costumes that I just didn't care enough to fight for.  Do I miss them?  Nope.  Have I needed them?  Nope.  I have all of the Halloween costumes, and the idiots over at Gameloft haven't bothered to make these costumes relevant during the Halloween season.  Can't remember the last time I needed to put any of the princesses into their pajamas.  When was the last time Goofy needed to be in his Easter costume?  I didn't bother with any of the Frozen costumes, outside of one that I might have won in a chest.
> 
> What started off as a neat idea has fallen into irrelevant shambles.



Cool beans. Everyone can do what they want and no skin off my nose.

I do hesitate to name call anyone over anything, though.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Cool beans. Everyone can do what they want and no skin off my nose.
> 
> I do hesitate to name call anyone over anything, though.


Wasn't calling you anything, sir.  Now, the folks at Gameloft, on the other hand...

All I meant was that, even though I started off as a completist, this game has fallen into such disarray that I can no longer justify a compulsive attitude towards it.  As the majority of the costumes have proven to be useless, if Gameloft has given up on caring, then why should I?

No harm no foul.  Sorry if you took it in any other way.


----------



## Jason_V

Oh I know you weren't calling me anything. Didn't mean to insinuate that.


----------



## wiihoo888

Honestly, I think the gem purchase of Kevin annoyed me more than having the Turning Red event. I love Up! One of my favorite movies. I hate that I purchased a character that was supposed to help in collecting tokens, and I didn’t get a thing from it except a mad scramble thru all of my fast forwards to only receive two tokens from that character….ever. Just a blatant rip off and that one stung. I wore that bird out! And then I started from zero in collecting gems again.

I’m playing the Turning Red event to get the rewards for the season. It wasn’t my favorite movie at all, but if these characters do more than Kevin I may appreciate this event more than the Up! one. If they actually use these characters in a future event, all the better! They do seem to have more event rewards this time…or maybe I just have a jaded memory of the last event. It truly could be either.

I do wish they would do more with the costumes, pajamas, etc. that we worked to get in the past. It seems odd to have a building housing those wardrobes that only functions as a wardrobe museum of sorts now


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> The only other character I don’t have is from Pirates of the Caribbean, as I did not care much for that movie


Blasphemy!!


----------



## mmmears

I couldn't name either of the characters.  I call them dark green and light green at this point.  I am not doing well in this event.  I think I just don't care enough.  Usually I have characters around level 5 and this time the first one is well below that.  I think I'll just play to get Dug, but honestly the fun just isn't there anymore. It feels like just another thing on my to-do list, one that comes with many to-do lists of its own.  More like a chore than a pleasure.  I agree that they really ruined what once was a fun game.


----------



## supernova

Why do I get the feeling that they took their last survey results and asked, "Which movie had zero votes to be included in the game?  Turning Red?  Fantastic... there's our next event."


----------



## wiihoo888

mmmears said:


> I couldn't name either of the characters.  I call them dark green and light green at this point.  I am not doing well in this event.  I think I just don't care enough.  Usually I have characters around level 5 and this time the first one is well below that.  I think I'll just play to get Dug, but honestly the fun just isn't there anymore. It feels like just another thing on my to-do list, one that comes with many to-do lists of its own.  More like a chore than a pleasure.  I agree that they really ruined what once was a fun game.


Mmm hmmm. I’m set to go to a football game tomorrow and actually started wondering if I can do that and keep up with the pace for Dug. Have never done that before this season thing. Actually thought buying the season thing would make it easier. It appears it really just makes it equally stressful and I may just deserve that cone if shame at the end…if I am able to get it


----------



## supernova

Seriously?  Eighteen more days of this event??


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Seriously?  Eighteen more days of this event??


The worst thing is that we need to play it if we want to get Dug.  This really stinks.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> The worst thing is that we need to play it if we want to get Dug.  This really stinks.


Do we, though?  I haven't received any large sums of happiness from anything related to these random characters.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Do we, though?  I haven't received any large sums of happiness from anything related to these random characters.


There is an "event" section on the long chore list.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> There is an "event" section on the long chore list.


Wow.  OK, this is how disinterested in this event I am.  Is there really?  Wonderful, now you're going to make me log in and check for it.  Thanks alot..................   grrr.


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Wow.  OK, this is how disinterested in this event I am.  Is there really?  Wonderful, now you're going to make me log in and check for it.  Thanks alot..................   grrr.


I'm sorry.  Like I said, now this game just feels like a long list of chores to me.  And yeah, you can get some smilies from completing the event.  So in addition to having to pay for Dug, and then work hard at boring tasks to get him, you also need to spend gems for the gem character in this event if you want to get all that happiness.  

It's ironic, because the happiness in the game seems directly inverted to the happiness the game now gives me.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I'm sorry.  Like I said, now this game just feels like a long list of chores to me.  And yeah, you can get some smilies from completing the event.  So in addition to having to pay for Dug, and then work hard at boring tasks to get him, you also need to spend gems for the gem character in this event if you want to get all that happiness.
> 
> It's ironic, because the happiness in the game seems directly inverted to the happiness the game now gives me.


You're spot on.  The only happiness from this game is the fake happiness we're collecting from it.  This is not joy in Mudville.


----------



## Jason_V

Going right along all weekend...it feels like, to me, Priya's tokens are dropping a lot faster than anything from Up, which is a plus (for me). Sitting at tier 125 right now...this is the home stretch for Dug, in my mind anyway. Likely to be in 128 by the end of the day, or very close to that. 

Also finally unlocked Yzma over the weekend, so I'm progressing in the MSL too.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Wow.  OK, this is how disinterested in this event I am.  Is there really?  Wonderful, now you're going to make me log in and check for it.  Thanks alot..................   grrr.


Yeah, then decide if you want to buy or use 500 gems just to get the points the characters offers you having.


----------



## wiihoo888

I’m currently sitting at Tier 123. Have two weekly missions for decoration chests that I am guessing I should have tossed into the shredder. Have a whopping 2 so far and I have tasks to collect both 6 and 7. Guessing these tasks are meant to be gem grab for chests? Anyone faring any better with these decoration chests?


----------



## supernova

wiihoo888 said:


> I’m currently sitting at Tier 123. Have two weekly missions for decoration chests that I am guessing I should have tossed into the shredder. Have a whopping 2 so far and I have tasks to collect both 6 and 7. Guessing these tasks are meant to be gem grab for chests? Anyone faring any better with these decoration chests?


Probably, yes.  I had posted the same observation last week.  Before this season pass nonsense, we received one decoration chest hidden in the park each day.  Now that regular chest has dried up in favor of creating panic and hoping people will spend gems on chests, which could in turn mean spending money on gems.  Lovely.  I'd rather lose the happiness.  Or just spend the handful of gems to rotate out that task.


----------



## Arundal

wiihoo888 said:


> I’m currently sitting at Tier 123. Have two weekly missions for decoration chests that I am guessing I should have tossed into the shredder. Have a whopping 2 so far and I have tasks to collect both 6 and 7. Guessing these tasks are meant to be gem grab for chests? Anyone faring any better with these decoration chests?


I have one and not faring any better.


----------



## wiihoo888

supernova said:


> Probably, yes.  I had posted the same observation last week.  Before this season pass nonsense, we received one decoration chest hidden in the park each day.  Now that regular chest has dried up in favor of creating panic and hoping people will spend gems on chests, which could in turn mean spending money on gems.  Lovely.  I'd rather lose the happiness.  Or just spend the handful of gems to rotate out that task.


I remember you mentioning that now. The gem grabs are nothing short of obvious at this point. What fun. Whee


----------



## Jason_V

wiihoo888 said:


> I’m currently sitting at Tier 123. Have two weekly missions for decoration chests that I am guessing I should have tossed into the shredder. Have a whopping 2 so far and I have tasks to collect both 6 and 7. Guessing these tasks are meant to be gem grab for chests? Anyone faring any better with these decoration chests?



When a decoration chest task pops up, I swap it out immediately. I'm not even interested in trying with those.


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> When a decoration chest task pops up, I swap it out immediately. I'm not even interested in trying with those.


Yeah…lesson learned the hard way. I really and truly am earning that cone of shame!


----------



## supernova

In Epcot right now.  What the... ?


----------



## supernova

Ahhh... now it's everywhere...


----------



## wiihoo888

supernova said:


> Ahhh... now it's everywhere...View attachment 703593


Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> Ahhh... now it's everywhere...View attachment 703593


I actually like that.  I don't recall seeing them last week when I was at WDW. I will have to check Shop Disney to see if it is online.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> I actually like that.  I don't recall seeing them last week when I was at WDW. I will have to check Shop Disney to see if it is online.


First I'm either seeing it or noticing it, and I try to drive up to WDW once a week


----------



## Jason_V

We were in EPCOT on Saturday. Turning Red might have been represented, I don't remember. We were on a mission looking for something else...and when I get laser focused on a task, I generally don't see anything else.


----------



## Sabres431

There was a ton of Turning Red stuff when we went to WDW in July.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Jason_V said:


> We were in EPCOT on Saturday. Turning Red might have been represented, I don't remember. We were on a mission looking for something else...and when I get laser focused on a task, I generally don't see anything else.


What was your mission?


----------



## Jason_V

anya.sparrow said:


> What was your mission?



We were considering the Spaceship Earth cookie jars as the centerpieces for tables at our wedding. But at $50 a pop, even with AP discount, it didn't seem worth it. We also don't know what we'd do with them afterward since most our guests have no clue what Spaceship Earth is and would have to transport the bulky and heavy cookie jar across the country to go home.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> We were considering the Spaceship Earth cookie jars as the centerpieces for tables at our wedding. But at $50 a pop, even with AP discount, it didn't seem worth it. We also don't know what we'd do with them afterward since most our guests have no clue what Spaceship Earth is and would have to transport the bulky and heavy cookie jar across the country to go home.


Better move.  I was considering buying one, but on closer examination, the cookie jar only slightly resembled Spaceship Earth, and that was if you were squinting at the jar... while standing in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## supernova

Holy crap... this Coco side storyline is lasting forever.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> Holy crap... this Coco side storyline is lasting forever.


I'm happy they all go toward the event task happiness chore, though.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Jason_V said:


> We were considering the Spaceship Earth cookie jars as the centerpieces for tables at our wedding. But at $50 a pop, even with AP discount, it didn't seem worth it. We also don't know what we'd do with them afterward since most our guests have no clue what Spaceship Earth is and would have to transport the bulky and heavy cookie jar across the country to go home.


Have you looked at Etsy?  There are a lot of Etsy vendors who do incredible work with Disney themed items.  You might find something unique but affordable there.


----------



## Jason_V

anya.sparrow said:


> Have you looked at Etsy?  There are a lot of Etsy vendors who do incredible work with Disney themed items.  You might find something unique but affordable there.



Not yet, but it's great idea. We have a while and the plan may change a dozen times before May 5, 2023!


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> I'm happy they all go toward the event task happiness chore, though.


I still don’t have Mama Coco, so it was very short lived for me


----------



## PrincessP

wiihoo888 said:


> Honestly, I think the gem purchase of Kevin annoyed me more than having the Turning Red event. I love Up! One of my favorite movies. I hate that I purchased a character that was supposed to help in collecting tokens, and I didn’t get a thing from it except a mad scramble thru all of my fast forwards to only receive two tokens from that character….ever. Just a blatant rip off and that one stung.


THIS!   %! 

—————-

I agree on the difficulty of obtaining decoration chests as a weekly challenge. 

Unfortunately, last week I had 2 decorator chest collection challenges so I could only ask for 1 redo without spending gems. Then they gave me a collect 26 silver chests instead. 

i also dislike that they have increased my run a parade challenges from 14 to 17 the last couple of weeks.
—————-

I’m still leveling Bianca, Up! Characters, collecting current Reds, and am at tier 135.


----------



## Jason_V

All set and ready to work on Abby when she unlocks tomorrow. Jumped a few tiers in the season; up to 133 now. Dug really is in sight at this point.

And, much to my surprise, moved into the Ratatouille portion of the MSL last night. Working on getting Remy's tokens


----------



## wiihoo888

Still at Tier 130 here. Must be inadvertantly using the slow and steady approach


----------



## Jason_V

wiihoo888 said:


> Still at Tier 130 here. Must be inadvertantly using the slow and steady approach



Twenty tiers to go and 18 days...you should be able to hit 150. There's lots of happiness up for grabs right now. No sweat!


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> Twenty tiers to go and 18 days...you should be able to hit 150. There's lots of happiness up for grabs right now. No sweat!


Awwww…..thank you. I needed that


----------



## supernova

Looks like I'm about 1/3 of the way to 139, although I don't see any major happiness boosts that will get me to that next level today.

Fourth girl has been staring at me for the past two days.  Nothing like hitting a damn timewall three days early.

In other news, Bianca is at 7, Carl and Russell are at 7 and Kevin is at 8.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> Fourth girl has been staring at me for the past two days.  Nothing like hitting a damn timewall three days early.



Agreed. I understand why this happens from a business perspective, but I'd REALLY like the option of continuing with the event as I'm ready for it. This "unlock in X days" thing is crap for a player.


----------



## Wdw1015

Jason_V said:


> Agreed. I understand why this happens from a business perspective, but I'd REALLY like the option of continuing with the event as I'm ready for it. This "unlock in X days" thing is crap for a player.


Right….and then let’s not forget the grind they put us through to get the last characters tokens to drop while time is ticking down. While I sat with nothing to do for 3 days until the next character unlocks.


----------



## supernova

Wdw1015 said:


> Right….and then let’s not forget the grind they put us through to get the last characters tokens to drop while time is ticking down. While I sat with nothing to do for 3 days until the next character unlocks.


Which is the exact reason for the timewall.


----------



## supernova

Makes sense.  Have all headbands but only ne ear hat.  Consistently disappointing, Gameloft interns.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Makes sense.  Have all headbands but only ne ear hat.  Consistently disappointing, Gameloft interns.


I am in the same situation. I have all headbands and two ear hats.


----------



## wiihoo888

Arundal said:


> I am in the same situation. I have all headbands and two ear hats.


Yup. I’m right there too


----------



## mmmears

Add me to the list.  I had all the headbands by the time I went to bed last night, but only one of the eat hats.  As of now I'm up to three.


----------



## Onceler

I received an ear hat a few minutes after Abby became available. After that I went more than 30 hours without a single drop despite every possible character collecting for her ear hats. Then I got 4 in half an hour. Nice and consistent drop rate as usual.


----------



## Renarr

I'm in the reverse situation.  I have all the Ear Hats but am short of headbands.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I too have all of the headbands and only 3 earhats.  Ridiculous drop rate.  Idiot programmers.


----------



## Jason_V

All the headbands, four hats. Despite having everyone out getting them, I didn't have a single drop overnight. This is just silly, as always.


----------



## Yayadeb

No ear hats overnight. Still stuck at 1. Like others, I have all the headbands.


----------



## mara512

Well almost the second day down and still 1 Earhat


----------



## Arundal

mara512 said:


> Well almost the second day down and still 1 Earhat


I now have half my hats as well as all of the headbands but I have not gotten any more since yesterday.


----------



## Jason_V

A single hat dropped overnight, so I'm up to seven. In other news, enchanted the Land of the Dead and have Miguel doing the activity there. That will get me 20 event quests and the accompanying 743 happiness. I should be in tier 140 by the end of the day with 2 weeks left in the season.


----------



## Arundal

Disney World closing most things starting tomorrow due to Hurricane Ian!

Edit: a twelve hour quest for ears should come back with ears for Abby every time. Bad programmers!


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> A single hat dropped overnight, so I'm up to seven. In other news, enchanted the Land of the Dead and have Miguel doing the activity there. That will get me 20 event quests and the accompanying 743 happiness. I should be in tier 140 by the end of the day with 2 weeks left in the season.


Same.  Holding at 7, but not afraid.

Currently 100-ish away from 143.  Not afraid here, either.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Disney World closing most things starting tomorrow due to Hurricane Ian!
> 
> Edit: a twelve hour quest for ears should come back with ears for Abby every time. Bad programmers!


Yep.  Even more ridiculous for 24-hour tasks, I guess.


----------



## supernova

This is getting completely out of hand, now. No, idiot Gameloft interns, I will NOT watch a post-parade video in exchange for magic.


----------



## hopemax

One Abby down, and one to go!  Still need 2 Ear Hats in my Windows game.   

First Abby task is 8 hrs. 

In my Windows game, I made a late decision to get Ming Lee because of the happiness I missed while we were at Universal, I decided I couldn't also lose the happiness from the Event tasks about characters.  I finally got her up to Lvl 4 this afternoon to start assisting in the Ear Hat challenge.

FYI, according to the Reddit group, before hitting the Mei timewall Miriam needs to be Lvl 6!, Priya at 5 and Abby at 3.  At least Miriam has been collecting her tokens the whole time from the buildings, so you can level her up without getting a token conflict for long or at all.


----------



## PrincessP

hopemax said:


> FYI, according to the Reddit group, before hitting the Mei timewall Miriam needs to be Lvl 6!, Priya at 5 and Abby at 3.  At least Miriam has been collecting her tokens the whole time from the buildings, so you can level her up without getting a token conflict for long or at all.


I can confirm she has to be at lvl 6.  Do not do what I did, though. I don’t know these characters at all so I leveled up the wrong girl. Now I have to collect a lot more common tokens to level up the right one. Ugh. I wish they had called her green shirt instead of Miriam.  

I am not enjoying this event.


----------



## Jason_V

Well, before we packed up the house and headed away from Ian, I sent everyone out for more Abby hats. All these hours later, I somehow got four hats to drop, so she’s been welcomed and one hat toward level two. 

Also managed tier 142 in the quest for Dug, so, ya know…the grind continues.


----------



## hopemax

Got one of the 2 missing hats before going to bed, and got the other one this morning.  So that's 2 Abby's.

Hope everyone stays safe from Ian.  Most of yesterday, the track was going over my Dad's house, but the shift East now has him on the "clean" side, as if that matters much with a storm this size.


----------



## Arundal

hopemax said:


> Got one of the 2 missing hats before going to bed, and got the other one this morning.  So that's 2 Abby's.
> 
> Hope everyone stays safe from Ian.  Most of yesterday, the track was going over my Dad's house, but the shift East now has him on the "clean" side, as if that matters much with a storm this size.


It does not matter with a storm this side, even for me as I live in the middle part of state. Not looking forward to it!


----------



## adamreisinger

And I've once again hit the artificial character wall with more than two days to go. Annoyingly, not being able to collect Mei also means waiting to get the happiness rewards from the last two event tasks (complete 30 tasks, collect five characters). And I'm sure her tokens will be absurdly difficult to get, because Gameloft knows we need to get her to get that happiness to get Dug, and they want to make us pay (literally).


----------



## supernova

adamreisinger said:


> And I've once again hit the artificial character wall with more than two days to go. Annoyingly, not being able to collect Mei also means waiting to get the happiness rewards from the last two event tasks (complete 30 tasks, collect five characters). And I'm sure her tokens will be absurdly difficult to get, because Gameloft knows we need to get her to get that happiness to get Dug, and they want to make us pay (literally).


I just started 149 and there are 10 days left to get Dug.  I don't need to complete the two remaining Red tasks for the dog.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> It does not matter with a storm this side, even for me as I live in the middle part of state. Not looking forward to it!


How did you do with the storm?  Where are you in Florida?


----------



## Onceler

For those playing on Android, there is apparently a glitch that has made Mei's tokens available from Merlin. Many Android users are reportedly finished with the event already.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> How did you do with the storm?  Where are you in Florida?


Just north of Orlando. For me power and internet back on and only minor flooding from the creek behind house. After Irma, I was not ready for Ian, but all is okay here.

Edit: I am currently working on 140 on my iPhone, , hopefully I will complete for Dug. My Windows version I help grand kids on is hopeless at this point lol.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I am only working on Level 127 on my phone, so I guess I won't make Dug.  Glad I didn't waste my money on the season pass.


----------



## supernova

Is it over yet??


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Just north of Orlando. For me power and internet back on and only minor flooding from the creek behind house. After Irma, I was not ready for Ian, but all is okay here.
> 
> Edit: I am currently working on 140 on my iPhone, , hopefully I will complete for Dug. My Windows version I help grand kids on is hopeless at this point lol.


Glad you're safe, but by the time the storm made it to Orlando, it dies down significantly from what the coast and lower counties received.


----------



## supernova

Onceler said:


> For those playing on Android, there is apparently a glitch that has made Mei's tokens available from Merlin. Many Android users are reportedly finished with the event already.


Yes, noticed that and have already bought them all. I'm seriously not up for continuing the grind.  Bored to damn tears with Turning Red.


----------



## Sabres431

Onceler said:


> For those playing on Android, there is apparently a glitch that has made Mei's tokens available from Merlin. Many Android users are reportedly finished with the event already.


I just came here to see if this has been discovered and I see it has.  I didn't realize it was Android only.  Easiest main character ever.  Some intern is getting fired.


----------



## supernova

Sabres431 said:


> I just came here to see if this has been discovered and I see it has.  I didn't realize it was Android only.  Easiest main character ever.  Some intern is getting fired.


Event... finished, with four and a half days to spare.  Plus, I'm done with Dug.  Nothing to do but level everyone up.  Since elixirs are pretty useless at this point, I suppose I'll keep buying tokens for this last girl and see how far I can get her before they remove the feature.

You're not welcome, interns.


----------



## supernova

Well, I'm not participating in the trophy nonsense, and I'm done with the daily/weekly challenges because I don't need any more magic.  It's nice not to have to log in and maintain happiness.  Putting my phone away.


----------



## CO_DisFan

Long-time reader, seldom poster. I finished the event today. Despite getting all 5 characters, the event task ‘Welcome 3 Characters’ shows only 2 of 3. And even though I have finished the event, the task ‘Complete 30 Event Tasks’ is 27/30. Has this happened to anyone else? Were there really only 27 event tasks? Perhaps the Coco side tasks count as event tasks? I didn’t have an attraction required for one of the Coco tasks. But i also wouldn’t put it past the interns to expect 30 tasks completed when there are only 27 tasks. Usually I wouldn’t care but I need those two tasks if I hope to get Dug. Then I’ll decide whether or not to delete the game. The Season nightmare has been a real drag.


----------



## McCoy

The Coco tasks did count as event tasks.


----------



## wiihoo888

CO_DisFan said:


> Long-time reader, seldom poster. I finished the event today. Despite getting all 5 characters, the event task ‘Welcome 3 Characters’ shows only 2 of 3. And even though I have finished the event, the task ‘Complete 30 Event Tasks’ is 27/30. Has this happened to anyone else? Were there really only 27 event tasks? Perhaps the Coco side tasks count as event tasks? I didn’t have an attraction required for one of the Coco tasks. But i also wouldn’t put it past the interns to expect 30 tasks completed when there are only 27 tasks. Usually I wouldn’t care but I need those two tasks if I hope to get Dug. Then I’ll decide whether or not to delete the game. The Season nightmare has been a real drag.
> View attachment 707929


Oh wonderful….well, this has been a phenomenal waste of time then. I’ll be stuck in the same place


----------



## Jason_V

I didn't get to babysit the game last week for different reasons, but I think I'm on track. 

Tier 148 to get Dug, so not really worried about that.

Three ear hats away for Mei. I have everyone out running her tasks (and I keep checking the shop as a "just in case"). I only have one character ready to level (Abuelita at 16 hours), but I'm going to wait to do that until I'm done with Mei and Dug. I don't want to run into any potential conflict.


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> I didn't get to babysit the game last week for different reasons, but I think I'm on track.
> 
> Tier 148 to get Dug, so not really worried about that.
> 
> Three ear hats away for Mei. I have everyone out running her tasks (and I keep checking the shop as a "just in case"). I only have one character ready to level (Abuelita at 16 hours), but I'm going to wait to do that until I'm done with Mei and Dug. I don't want to run into any potential conflict.


Ya know….after checking this morning, it does seem like I’ll be okay too. We still have some weekly tasks coming, so that should tip me over the edge into level 150. I’m at the same level as you….148, and 5 ear hats needed for Mei. I think I can, I think I can…..

Just wish it was a little more fun and a little less stressful, but it is what it is


----------



## Jason_V

wiihoo888 said:


> Just wish it was a little more fun and a little less stressful, but it is what it is



This, for sure. I'm the guy who gets to a movie theater a half hour before the trailers start "just in case." I don't like running anything down to the wire.

A few days of dailies, but the leftover weeklies I haven't finished yet plus the tons of happiness for Mei and Turning Red...I don't forsee a problem. I just have to be diligent about sending folks out to on tasks.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Three ear hats away for Mei. I have everyone out running her tasks (and I keep checking the shop as a "just in case"). I only have one character ready to level (Abuelita at 16 hours), but I'm going to wait to do that until I'm done with Mei and Dug. I don't want to run into any potential conflict.



If you're playing on an Android phone, just buy the remaining tokens.  I mean, what else are you going to do with your elixirs at this point?


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> If you're playing on an Android phone, just buy the remaining tokens.  I mean, what else are you going to do with your elixirs at this point?



I'm not on Android. If I was, I would be kicking back with a drink in my hand right now.


----------



## beavismom

supernova said:


> If you're playing on an Android phone, just buy the remaining tokens.  I mean, what else are you going to do with your elixirs at this point?



I'm guessing they fixed the glitch because that isn't an option anymore.  I really wish it was though.


----------



## Arundal

Okay I am sitting at Season 149, I have finished the Event, weekly and yesterdays Daily, so I think the Weekly and Daily’s for the next six days should get me to Dug!


----------



## Jason_V

Got to Mei and Dug last night, so I'm to the end of the season and event now. I still have a lot of token harvesting and leveling to do which will keep me busy until Hocus Pocus starts.


----------



## wiihoo888

Level 149 and 1 more stupid ear hat for Mei as of this morning. Hoping to get that hat today, and not have to spend gems like I did with Carl. At least it would only be purchasing one token instead of three this time. Trying to let patience take the wheel here


----------



## hopemax

Okay, update from someone who didn't buy the Kingdom Pass

IOS - 3 ear hats for Mei.  *sigh*.  So then I am obviously behind for Dug.  Only level 138.  I could spend 200 gems to get her, but I also don't have Ming Lee.  So that's 700 gems to get all the happiness, and still no guarantee that I will be close enough to get Dug.  I have 1,157 gems, so I could do it.  But if I am leaving the game after I get my Christmas gift, I would prefer to buy gem characters that I like and know.

Windows - I just got Mei.  And I do have Ming Lee.  So with all the Event, and Weekly tasks done, I am at level 142.  I have a dreadful feeling that I will get a bunch of Weekly tasks next week that will take all week to complete and won't be able to reroll all of them.  Like find 20 Hidden Chests (we can only find 21 in a week).  So then will not have that happiness award to get to Dug.  Since weeks are 7 days, and we only will have 5 days before the season ends.

Hocus Pocus is the next event, and that's another who cares for me.  But you know it will have another character that will 500 gems....


----------



## wiihoo888

hopemax said:


> Okay, update from someone who didn't buy the Kingdom Pass
> 
> IOS - 3 ear hats for Mei.  *sigh*.  So then I am obviously behind for Dug.  Only level 138.  I could spend 200 gems to get her, but I also don't have Ming Lee.  So that's 700 gems to get all the happiness, and still no guarantee that I will be close enough to get Dug.  I have 1,157 gems, so I could do it.  But if I am leaving the game after I get my Christmas gift, I would prefer to buy gem characters that I like and know.
> 
> Windows - I just got Mei.  And I do have Ming Lee.  So with all the Event, and Weekly tasks done, I am at level 142.  I have a dreadful feeling that I will get a bunch of Weekly tasks next week that will take all week to complete and won't be able to reroll all of them.  Like find 20 Hidden Chests (we can only find 21 in a week).  So then will not have that happiness award to get to Dug.  Since weeks are 7 days, and we only will have 5 days before the season ends.
> 
> Hocus Pocus is the next event, and that's another who cares for me.  But you know it will have another character that will 500 gems....


Thanks for the update. I was wondering how those without the Kingdom Pass were faring. It takes boatloads of happiness in those last couple of levels, so it sounds like it would be a definite challenge for you to get Dug at all. Spending gems on a “maybe” is a tough thing to do. And yeah….I get the “better character” thing. I coughed up the gems for Ming Lee and am still waiting for my final stupid ear hat. Probably will end up just coughing up the gems for that too. Just a bummer


----------



## McCoy

TL; DR: It's possible to get Dug without the Kingdom Pass, but takes constant work at the game.

I'm another player who did not purchase the Kingdom Pass, and at least as far as it appears on Reddit I must be one of the very few who was able to get Dug without buying the Kingdom Pass.  I'm probably up to about level 154 right now after completing the event. I completed every single happiness-producing task during the course of the season (daily, weekly, event, collection leaderboard, etc.)  I did buy each premium character with gems, I don't recall there being any premium buildings (outside of the Kingdom Pass), but I bought it with gems if there was one I am not remembering.  But, I otherwise spent no gems other than maybe 8 per week swapping out 1-2 weekly tasks per week, nor used any of the time-skipping things that I find mostly useless and have I think like 2,000 of.  

My goal with this season was to find out if it was possible to get Dug without the Kingdom Pass, and I can say that it was, at least for me; and also to determine if that is something I wish to continue doing.  I've always played this game more than I should, so I didn't have to alter my playing style very much for the season, other than swapping out weekly tasks Thursday mornings and starting a ton of 6-hour tasks and whatever.  I pretty much can't stand Thursday mornings under the season system.  But, since I didn't alter my style all that much, I will probably continue and hope the next season doesn't get any worse, and just continue to decide on an each season basis.  For me, Charles and Paradise Falls and whatever else weren't worth $20 to me (same as the one Star Wars attraction I don't have, a shuttle or something, when that was made available for purchase a few months ago).  Those are the only items I don't have in the game.

On the other hand, there are tons of people on Reddit asserting it's impossible to complete the season without the Kingdom Pass; that they completed every happiness task during the season "except for 1 or 2 weekly tasks", and they are only level 139 or 140 or so, or worse, and won't be able to get Dug.  My experience does not reflect that, I was able to complete the season with over a week left, spending no money or gems other than premium character purchases.  I suspect nearly all of them are likely understating the amount of happiness tasks, in whatever form, that they didn't complete, based on my own experience, but I guess there's no way of knowing.  Many people seem to think there must be a bug with the happiness system, which I suppose I wouldn't be surprised with Gameloft if that were the case, but I saw no indication of that myself and happiness seemed to add up correctly each day for me.

Sorry this is so long, but it's a non-Kingdom Pass perspective for whoever cares.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Generally not in love with the game right now, as it has been for some time.  I play *a lot*.  I do not work due to a rare headache disease (a headache 24/7 since 1994 that is not touched by any medications or treatments, period).  I suppose some headache flares caused me to not complete a couple of weekly happiness tasks, but not more than 2 or 3.  OK, enough about my life problems lol.  The point is I have time on my hands.  I have been collecting for Mei since a couple of hours after the timewall came down, and I still have only 2 ears hats.  I have not seen one drop in days now, and the idea that I had that much time to collect for Mei and there is a huge chance that I won't get her really frustrates me.  

I did not buy the Kingdom Pass, wanting to see how this new game feature would go before I gave them $20.  I am currently working on Level 131, so there's no way I will get Dug.  And the fact that this game has turned us all into Thursday morning haters says something.  For a little game that used to spark some joy for those of us here, they sure have managed to suck the magic out of it.  I used to throw a few bucks at the game here and there (nothing big), but the tweaks that they have made to the game (Kingdom Pass, obvious drop rate manipulation for the last character in an event) are doing the opposite of what they intended with me.  It just makes me determined to not give them a dime.

I do like Hocus Pocus.  It has sentimental value to me, so I will be here for that.  But I am really feeling disappointment with this game once again.


----------



## mara512

No season pass and I will never get Dug.   I am at 120.   Also only 2 earhats for Mei and I have been collecting since she became available.   Once again no drops.


----------



## supernova

Not sure what the season pass has to do with Dug, though.  I do not recall seeing any happiness to be earned through the season pass, so unless I'm missing something, having the pass would only get you the dog and the costume.  But everyone should be able to complete the dog with enough effort.


----------



## McCoy

The Kingdom Pass gave a 10% happiness bonus, which is a significant difference in this event. By far the majority of people getting Dug so far that I’ve seen did pay for the Kingdom Pass.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> TL; DR: It's possible to get Dug without the Kingdom Pass, but takes constant work at the game.
> But, I otherwise spent no gems other than maybe 8 per week swapping out 1-2 weekly tasks per week, nor used any of the time-skipping things that I find mostly useless and have I think like 2,000 of.


I have never wasted gems on speeding up tasks, but I finally started to use some of my time-skip thingies when it came down to needing just one or two of a token for a character.  The way I saw it, if I could start welcoming someone, that would clear out the full tokens and then next round of collections would go to the next level, if that makes sense.  I have hundreds of those things now, so why not just use them?  Otherwise, they are just going to sit around.  No sense in hoarding.


----------



## Renarr

McCoy said:


> TL; DR: It's possible to get Dug without the Kingdom Pass, but takes constant work at the game.
> 
> I'm another player who did not purchase the Kingdom Pass, and at least as far as it appears on Reddit I must be one of the very few who was able to get Dug without buying the Kingdom Pass.  I'm probably up to about level 154 right now after completing the event. I completed every single happiness-producing task during the course of the season (daily, weekly, event, collection leaderboard, etc.)  I did buy each premium character with gems, I don't recall there being any premium buildings (outside of the Kingdom Pass), but I bought it with gems if there was one I am not remembering.  But, I otherwise spent no gems other than maybe 8 per week swapping out 1-2 weekly tasks per week, nor used any of the time-skipping things that I find mostly useless and have I think like 2,000 of.
> 
> My goal with this season was to find out if it was possible to get Dug without the Kingdom Pass, and I can say that it was, at least for me; and also to determine if that is something I wish to continue doing.  I've always played this game more than I should, so I didn't have to alter my playing style very much for the season, other than swapping out weekly tasks Thursday mornings and starting a ton of 6-hour tasks and whatever.  I pretty much can't stand Thursday mornings under the season system.  But, since I didn't alter my style all that much, I will probably continue and hope the next season doesn't get any worse, and just continue to decide on an each season basis.  For me, Charles and Paradise Falls and whatever else weren't worth $20 to me (same as the one Star Wars attraction I don't have, a shuttle or something, when that was made available for purchase a few months ago).  Those are the only items I don't have in the game.
> 
> On the other hand, there are tons of people on Reddit asserting it's impossible to complete the season without the Kingdom Pass; that they completed every happiness task during the season "except for 1 or 2 weekly tasks", and they are only level 139 or 140 or so, or worse, and won't be able to get Dug.  My experience does not reflect that, I was able to complete the season with over a week left, spending no money or gems other than premium character purchases.  I suspect nearly all of them are likely understating the amount of happiness tasks, in whatever form, that they didn't complete, based on my own experience, but I guess there's no way of knowing.  Many people seem to think there must be a bug with the happiness system, which I suppose I wouldn't be surprised with Gameloft if that were the case, but I saw no indication of that myself and happiness seemed to add up correctly each day for me.
> 
> Sorry this is so long, but it's a non-Kingdom Pass perspective for whoever cares.



One thing I noticed about the Reddit thread regarding this is that most of them underestimated the value of still completing the wishes in the park.  There was roughly 50 happiness per day in there, which over the course of an 89-day season is about 4500 happiness (about 9 tiers) in total.  Which is about as much short as most of those folks are.


----------



## hopemax

The Wiki lists the Happiness available, and I still don't understand how non-Kingdom pass people are close.

Tomorrow is day 84, and the end of Week 12.

140 Happiness/day x 84 days = 11,760
2000 Happiness /week x 12 weeks = 24,000
Lion King TC Event = 5400
Up Event = 4100
Turning Red Event = 7000
Cascading Critters = 2200
Gifts = 750
Calendar Rewards = 875

Total: 56,085

Adding up all the happiness required to get to level 131 = 55,640.

So what have I missed?

I figured all the wishes would be necessary, so I tried to do them as fast as possible, but sometimes you just can't check in, or you get a Mickey wish, when he's out collecting Abby Ears *sigh*.  The person above estimated 4500 more happiness is obtainable from wishes. 132 to 141 is 4655.

I'm at 142 in my Windows game, so I must have collected more wishes, or I'm missing something.  I know I missed 3 Weekly tasks (1 the first week, 2 more when we went to Universal for 3 days).  I missed two full dailies when we went to Universal.  I estimate that at about 1100 in missed Happiness, which at these high levels is about 2 levels.  So I get how people could be around 145. I don't understand how anyone could have gotten to 154 or 148 without the 10% bonus.

Going from 145 to 150 is another 2625 happiness.  Which is an additional 31 character wishes per day, every day for 84 days.  Which seems like a lot, when you've already estimated people can collect 50 per day.  So 80+ wishes per day?  Is that what some of you are collecting?

EDIT:  I did remember something, calendar rewards.


----------



## hopemax

Also, Remaining Happiness:

5 x 140 = 700
1 x 2000 = 2000 (if you can get all your weekly tasks done early)
Calendar = 100
=2800 + wishes,

Which is about 5 levels worth.  So if you are 145, you should be able to make it.  The rest of us will need to use some gems.  Which are 53 per level at those final levels.

I've also decided in my IOS game not to go for the 850 happiness by Welcoming Ming Lee (500 gems).  I'll just spend the 106 gems to make up the 2 levels.  I probably will buy Mei for 200 gems, to get to 4/5 characters + 30 tasks which is 1600 happiness.


----------



## Renarr

hopemax said:


> The Wiki lists the Happiness available, and I still don't understand how non-Kingdom pass people are close.
> 
> Tomorrow is day 84, and the end of Week 12.
> 
> 140 Happiness/day x 84 days = 11,760
> 2000 Happiness /week x 12 weeks = 24,000
> Lion King TC Event = 5400
> Up Event = 4100
> Turning Red Event = 7000
> Cascading Critters = 2200
> Gifts = 750
> Calendar Rewards = 875
> 
> Total: 56,085
> 
> Adding up all the happiness required to get to level 131 = 55,640.
> 
> So what have I missed?
> 
> I figured all the wishes would be necessary, so I tried to do them as fast as possible, but sometimes you just can't check in, or you get a Mickey wish, when he's out collecting Abby Ears *sigh*.  The person above estimated 4500 more happiness is obtainable from wishes. 132 to 141 is 4655.
> 
> I'm at 142 in my Windows game, so I must have collected more wishes, or I'm missing something.  I know I missed 3 Weekly tasks (1 the first week, 2 more when we went to Universal for 3 days).  I missed two full dailies when we went to Universal.  I estimate that at about 1100 in missed Happiness, which at these high levels is about 2 levels.  So I get how people could be around 145. I don't understand how anyone could have gotten to 154 or 148 without the 10% bonus.
> 
> Going from 145 to 150 is another 2625 happiness.  Which is an additional 31 character wishes per day, every day for 84 days.  Which seems like a lot, when you've already estimated people can collect 50 per day.  So 80+ wishes per day?  Is that what some of you are collecting?
> 
> EDIT:  I did remember something, calendar rewards.


There have been some other tappers outside the events you listed that had some happiness, too (and one this coming week that should have some).


----------



## wiihoo888

hopemax said:


> The Wiki lists the Happiness available, and I still don't understand how non-Kingdom pass people are close.
> 
> Tomorrow is day 84, and the end of Week 12.
> 
> 140 Happiness/day x 84 days = 11,760
> 2000 Happiness /week x 12 weeks = 24,000
> Lion King TC Event = 5400
> Up Event = 4100
> Turning Red Event = 7000
> Cascading Critters = 2200
> Gifts = 750
> Calendar Rewards = 875
> 
> Total: 56,085
> 
> Adding up all the happiness required to get to level 131 = 55,640.
> 
> So what have I missed?
> 
> I figured all the wishes would be necessary, so I tried to do them as fast as possible, but sometimes you just can't check in, or you get a Mickey wish, when he's out collecting Abby Ears *sigh*.  The person above estimated 4500 more happiness is obtainable from wishes. 132 to 141 is 4655.
> 
> I'm at 142 in my Windows game, so I must have collected more wishes, or I'm missing something.  I know I missed 3 Weekly tasks (1 the first week, 2 more when we went to Universal for 3 days).  I missed two full dailies when we went to Universal.  I estimate that at about 1100 in missed Happiness, which at these high levels is about 2 levels.  So I get how people could be around 145. I don't understand how anyone could have gotten to 154 or 148 without the 10% bonus.
> 
> Going from 145 to 150 is another 2625 happiness.  Which is an additional 31 character wishes per day, every day for 84 days.  Which seems like a lot, when you've already estimated people can collect 50 per day.  So 80+ wishes per day?  Is that what some of you are collecting?
> 
> EDIT:  I did remember something, calendar rewards.


Yeah….that’s what had me wondering. I had the Kingdom Pass. I got the calendar rewards. I also had to spend gems, that I would not have had without calendar rewards, to get Kevin and Ming Lee. Both were useless as far as I can tell in getting hats. But…I did purchase them. I did use my fast forwards on tasks for Kevin and Ming Lee. 100s of them. The game gave me 2 earhats with Kevin and I got a whopping 0 with Ming Lee. I also had to use gems to get 2 earhats to get Carl. Again, they came from my rewards. I didn’t miss any days or rewards. I was stuck inside a hotel in Orlando due to Ian on my Disney trip, so even played while away.

I dunno….lots of lessons learned here. Theoretically, we should have always been able to finish all of the events. Even before the Kingdom Pass. I played very regularly and have not finished a few events. Think not having the Kingdom Pass puts you in the same boat. If the stars align, and you eat Lucky Charms every morning, you could get Dug. Otherwise, you’ll probably end up spending the money or gems to just get Dug, or to get the pass and the cone, at the end.

As things stand, I’m done the event now, have all of the characters, have a couple of fast forward thingies, and about 174 gems left. Was the pass worth it? I mean…I got the above, but it definitely was more stressful than fun. At least I know now that it is definitely doable with a pass.

On the fence about the next season. I may still buy the pass. The game really passes time, but I still refuse to put it on my phone. I’m a stay at home person. When I’m out, the last thing I want to do is worry about the stupid game. So its kinda either give it up or buy the pass for me. I’d hate to wait until the end of the season to find out I’d have to buy it anyway or know I just spent three months to not get the end character. At least the old way ripped that bandaid off a lot faster.

Le sigh….


----------



## wiihoo888

wiihoo888 said:


> Yeah….that’s what had me wondering. I had the Kingdom Pass. I got the calendar rewards. I also had to spend gems, that I would not have had without calendar rewards, to get Kevin and Ming Lee. Both were useless as far as I can tell in getting hats. But…I did purchase them. I did use my fast forwards on tasks for Kevin and Ming Lee. 100s of them. The game gave me 2 earhats with Kevin and I got a whopping 0 with Ming Lee. I also had to use gems to get 2 earhats to get Carl. Again, they came from my rewards. I didn’t miss any days or rewards. I was stuck inside a hotel in Orlando due to Ian on my Disney trip, so even played while away.
> 
> I dunno….lots of lessons learned here. Theoretically, we should have always been able to finish all of the events. Even before the Kingdom Pass. I played very regularly and have not finished a few events. Think not having the Kingdom Pass puts you in the same boat. If the stars align, and you eat Lucky Charms every morning, you could get Dug. Otherwise, you’ll probably end up spending the money or gems to just get Dug, or to get the pass and the cone, at the end.
> 
> As things stand, I’m done the event now, have all of the characters, have a couple of fast forward thingies, and about 174 gems left. Was the pass worth it? I mean…I got the above, but it definitely was more stressful than fun. At least I know now that it is definitely doable with a pass.
> 
> On the fence about the next season. I may still buy the pass. The game really passes time, but I still refuse to put it on my phone. I’m a stay at home person. When I’m out, the last thing I want to do is worry about the stupid game. So its kinda either give it up or buy the pass for me. I’d hate to wait until the end of the season to find out I’d have to buy it anyway or know I just spent three months to not get the end character. At least the old way ripped that bandaid off a lot faster.
> 
> Le sigh….


Oh….and I used gems to purchase two Decoration Chests too. Almost forgot about those. So….pretty much every gem they threw at me


----------



## Jason_V

wiihoo888 said:


> The game really passes time, but I still refuse to put it on my phone. I’m a stay at home person. When I’m out, the last thing I want to do is worry about the stupid game.



Same. Work from home and all that jazz...at one point, I had the game on my phone. It was impossible to see because of the size. Now it's just on my iPad. I play when I'm at home (which, admittedly, is a lot of the time) or can connect to wifi. When I'm out, I'm focused on other things and I don't want to deal with happiness or tokens or leveling.

Next event is Hocus Pocus...and it's the biggest "meh" from me. I know folks love this movie, but I never understood the appeal. But am I going to play the event just like I've played everything else to make sure I get characters, buildings and everything else? You bet I am because that's the guy I am.


----------



## Arundal

Jason_V said:


> Same. Work from home and all that jazz...at one point, I had the game on my phone. It was impossible to see because of the size. Now it's just on my iPad. I play when I'm at home (which, admittedly, is a lot of the time) or can connect to wifi. When I'm out, I'm focused on other things and I don't want to deal with happiness or tokens or leveling.
> 
> Next event is Hocus Pocus...and it's the biggest "meh" from me. I know folks love this movie, but I never understood the appeal. But am I going to play the event just like I've played everything else to make sure I get characters, buildings and everything else? You bet I am because that's the guy I am.


I plan on playing hocus locus but probably not using my gems to buy any characters! I am also at home and can play as I see fit.


----------



## McCoy

I wish I had thought more ahead and carried over more weekly tasks to this week.  I've spent the last 12 weeks making sure to get every happiness possible and collect asap, and for the first time I didn't need all the weekly happiness tasks, and they could have carried over to be helpful for next week, which I guess I am just assuming the new season will have started by Thursday.  I did carry over one task that I didn't need since I finished the season, so I can just sit on that one now for the week.


----------



## Jason_V

Gee, back to Star Wars and Snow White in the legendary chests.

I guess that saves me gems and such, but not helping me get the last non-MSL and non-Haunted Mansion collection I don't have...


----------



## anya.sparrow

Never made it past 2 ear hats for Mei.  Absolutely ridiculous drop rate.  Refused to give them gems or money just to get a character I don't even know.


----------



## hopemax

Renarr said:


> There have been some other tappers outside the events you listed that had some happiness, too (and one this coming week that should have some).


Thank you, this did fill in the gap.  The September mini events (Brooms, Jeweled Crabs, Sand Whirls) combined to 3000 happiness.  So adding that in

140 Happiness/day x 84 days = 11,760
2000 Happiness /week x 12 weeks = 24,000
Lion King TC Event = 5400
Up Event = 4100
Turning Red Event = 7000
Cascading Critters  = 2200
Sept Mini Events = 3000
Gifts = 750
Calendar Rewards = 875

Total: 59,085

I also realized, in order to complete 84 days of dailies, you would collect 840 Happiness to complete the "10 wishes" task.

New Total: 59,925

59,770 = level 139  If someone really did all the steps, this should be their floor, as of this morning, the rest dependent on additional wishes.

To reach level 150 requires an additional 5590 happiness.

So to have reached that threshold by today's reset, people would have had to collect an additional 66 wishes per day, every day. 

I still raise my eyes at this.  I know some people hold their happiness to collect when the day resets, but I never did that.  Not unless the reset time was like an hour away.  I don't trust this game, so I was clicking those smilies whenever I saw them.  But wish spawn rates have always been a problem with this game.   I know in mine I can go hours and only see 1, even after rebooting my app.

For those of us still grinding, to reach that by the end of the event, like I said we have 2800 happiness from this week's tasks and calendar rewards.  Dropping additional happiness to 2790.  Minus whatever the reward is for the upcoming Silver-be-Ware tapper.  I thought I saw this somewhere, but now I can't find it.  But at the 2790, that's still 31 wishes per day every day for the 89 days of the event that needed to be collected.  Doable, but wow.

So big lesson, don't wait on wishes.

I am ~3800 happiness away from finishing.  One game a little more, one game a little less.  If I get the 2800 happiness, that leaves ~1000 or the equivalent of gemming 2 levels or 106 gems.  It should be a few less, since I am still clicking on smilies, and that tapper.  So while I do have confidence I should get Dug in both games, the level of commitment required is not worth it.  There are way more enjoyable app games than this.

Also, I did get 2 of the 4 Mei ears I needed in my IOS game between late night and this morning's collection.  So she cost me 100 gems to get the Event tasks (minus the Welcome all 5 characters) completed.  If someone didn't get Mei, or didn't have all the Coco stuff needed to get the Event tasks done... it would be pretty impossible for Dug via F2P, IMO.


----------



## Jason_V

Also, even though I'm done with the Season Pass, I'm still working on the weekly tasks on the off chance the new season starts immediately after this one ends. If it doesn't, I'll have some extra tier levels for magic, I guess.


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> Also, even though I'm done with the Season Pass, I'm still working on the weekly tasks on the off chance the new season starts immediately after this one ends. If it doesn't, I'll have some extra tier levels for magic, I guess.


Doing the same thing here. Old habits die hard


----------



## Jason_V

wiihoo888 said:


> Doing the same thing here. Old habits die hard



I'm also hoping we learn something about the new Season tomorrow in the Live Stream. If the season doesn't start before the next weekly reset, then I'll stop working on those tasks. Until that point... 

Someone on Reddit is saying the new season will come on Tuesday as soon as Season 1 ends. It would make sense if Season 2 is going to be 89 days long, too. There are 89 days between Tuesday and December 31, assuming GL wants the season to end with the end of the calendar year.


----------



## supernova

After completing the event last weekend, I have not bothered with any of the tasks, not even the set for this new week.  I just don't see the point.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> After completing the event last weekend, I have not bothered with any of the tasks, not even the set for this new week.  I just don't see the point.



Just in case the new season starts before next Thursday, I'd like to have a jump on happiness. I hope we'll know today with the live stream. 

If the new season starts later, I'll stop. If not, I got a head start, assuming it all carries over. Probably won't matter in the long run, but hey...makes me feel good.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> After completing the event last weekend, I have not bothered with any of the tasks, not even the set for this new week.  I just don't see the point.


I am still working on Dug. I still need 124 points and I have 117 left from todays daily. Not sure I will finish any more Weekly tasks today, but I will get him at least tomorrow. Then probably take a break from tasks until next week.


----------



## Onceler

Here are the gory details for the next season and event for anyone who's interested:

Gameloft is aware that the removal of the token drop bonus has resulted in a substantial drop in tokens. They are “working hard” to resolve the problem.

Season 2 begins October 13 and ends January 10.

There are some minor season pass UI updates that most people probably won’t notice.

New characters: 

Dr. Finkelstein from Nightmare Before Christmas. Available at tier 75 of the kingdom pass.

Maurice from Beauty and the Beast. Available from the season pass. He has an “inventors costume” that can be unlocked in the kingdom pass.

They weren't clear but it sounds like Dr. Finkelstein will be the next season's Charles Muntz while Maurice will take the place of Dug.

The Sanderson sisters. Mary Sanderson is the premium character. After completing the Hocus Pocus collection there will not be a gem bonus because more characters will be available at a later time. The Sanderson sisters will only be available during the event.

New attractions and concessions:

The Salem Circuit (kingdom pass reward at tier 25)

The Sanderson House

Winifred Sanderson Wig Stand (kingdom pass reward at tier 70)

Fizzy Green Potion Stand (available during cascading critters mini-event)

Witch’s Workshop

Ornamented Lamposts

Peppermint Evergreens

Hocus Pocus parade float

Events:

Cascading Critters mini-event: (10/13 to 10/19). Event where we have to tap on something which drops something that needs to be tapped on to drop something that we need to tap on. Maid Marian is the grand prize.

Hocus Pocus event: Update on October 11, event starts October 20 with three chapters. Ends November 4. Alice in Wonderland characters will be the helpers.


----------



## Yayadeb

$28 for Kingdom 2 pass?? I’ll pass.


----------



## wiihoo888

Onceler said:


> Here are the gory details for the next season and event for anyone who's interested:
> 
> Gameloft is aware that the removal of the token drop bonus has resulted in a substantial drop in tokens. They are “working hard” to resolve the problem.
> 
> Season 2 begins October 13 and ends January 10.
> 
> There are some minor season pass UI updates that most people probably won’t notice.
> 
> New characters:
> 
> Dr. Finkelstein from Nightmare Before Christmas. Available at tier 75 of the kingdom pass.
> 
> Maurice from Beauty and the Beast. Available from the season pass. He has an “inventors costume” that can be unlocked in the kingdom pass.
> 
> They weren't clear but it sounds like Dr. Finkelstein will be the next season's Charles Muntz while Maurice will take the place of Dug.
> 
> The Sanderson sisters. Mary Sanderson is the premium character. After completing the Hocus Pocus collection there will not be a gem bonus because more characters will be available at a later time. The Sanderson sisters will only be available during the event.
> 
> New attractions and concessions:
> 
> The Salem Circuit (kingdom pass reward at tier 25)
> 
> The Sanderson House
> 
> Winifred Sanderson Wig Stand (kingdom pass reward at tier 70)
> 
> Fizzy Green Potion Stand (available during cascading critters mini-event)
> 
> Witch’s Workshop
> 
> Ornamented Lamposts
> 
> Peppermint Evergreens
> 
> Hocus Pocus parade float
> 
> Events:
> 
> Cascading Critters mini-event: (10/13 to 10/19). Event where we have to tap on something which drops something that needs to be tapped on to drop something that we need to tap on. Maid Marian is the grand prize.
> 
> Hocus Pocus event: Update on October 11, event starts October 20 with three chapters. Ends November 4. Alice in Wonderland characters will be the helpers.


Did the price go up or was that my imagination? And glad they are “working hard” on resolving the drop in tokens. Hoping that actually makes the premium characters worth something this time around


----------



## hopemax

People who watched the livestream thought the hosts clarified that was the Canadian price.  Yes, even though they had a banner that said "all prices in USD."


----------



## wiihoo888

hopemax said:


> People who watched the livestream thought the hosts clarified that was the Canadian price.  Yes, even though they had a banner that said "all prices in USD."


 that’s what I get for not listening well I spose. Thanks!


----------



## Yayadeb

supernova said:


> Aaannndd... done.
> View attachment 698312
> 
> I also completed my weekly and event tasks.  Currently collecting for 100, but I won't get the happiness needed from the final two daily tasks for today. Tomorrow I cross into triple digit levels.





hopemax said:


> People who watched the livestream thought the hosts clarified that was the Canadian price.  Yes, even though they had a banner that said "all prices in USD."


Thanks, I just saw the price and clicked off.


----------



## Jason_V

Alright, I'm not worrying about the tasks until next Thursday, then. Time to collect tokens, level folks up and hoard blueprints for the inevitable required enchantments.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Alright, I'm not worrying about the tasks until next Thursday, then. Time to collect tokens, level folks up and hoard blueprints for the inevitable required enchantments.


I saw in previous posts that people were speculating if the unclaimed happiness would roll over. I'm not certain, but I would imagine that a whole new set of tasks will appear, just as they do each Thursday.  Will it be another example of "use your event currency before the event ends" sort of thing?


----------



## pangyal

So no Encanto after all? We get Halloween characters through Christmas plus one minor character from an existing collection?


----------



## wiihoo888

supernova said:


> I saw in previous posts that people were speculating if the unclaimed happiness would roll over. I'm not certain, but I would imagine that a whole new ser f tasks will appear, just as they do each Thursday.  Will it be another example of "use your event currency before the event ends" sort of thing?


I’m thinking the same thing. No conversion to gems though for unused currency…just whatever the magic is that you would get by extra leveling up. Kinda a use it or lose it. 

Incidentally, I’m still finding myself reflexively going in to do the current tapper quest. It really and truly does pass the time


----------



## supernova

pangyal said:


> So no Encanto after all? We get Halloween characters through Christmas plus one minor character from an existing collection?


I'm totally fine without Encanto. Plus, the new character is from Nightmare Before Christmas, so it kinda fits for these next three months.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> I saw in previous posts that people were speculating if the unclaimed happiness would roll over. I'm not certain, but I would imagine that a whole new ser f tasks will appear, just as they do each Thursday.  Will it be another example of "use your event currency before the event ends" sort of thing?



That was me, in at least some of the posts. Since the livestream, I stopped worrying about the tasks and just decided to collect tokens for leveling. Managed Lando and Rey to 10 over the weekend and a few others to some non-10 levels.


----------



## mmmears

I was on vacation for the past week, so rarely logged in.  Yet I was able to finish this event with days to spare.  Last event I had to buy the last token with gems because the RNG was so awful for me, even though I played a ton.  This just proves to me that it's all just randomized nonsense.  I prefer games that reward me for tasks completed, not ones that only sometimes when they feel like it give me the reward. 

Still on the fence about continuing this game.  I'm not a big HP fan (yes, I know it's beloved).


----------



## hopemax

Alright, got Dug in both games.  In IOS, it cost me 5 gems.  That was a better deal then spending the 500 gems on Ming Lee to get those 850 happiness.  In Windows, it cost me 39 gems.  It would have been less but I got a "open 4 decoration chests" and a "open 5 decoration chests" task this week.  I rerolled the 5, but that still left me with the 4 and I only found 3.


----------



## wiihoo888

So just did the update and…my season thing just disappeared. Guess the weekly tasks definitely don’t carry over into the next season


----------



## Jason_V

Same...it's gone gone gone. 

Though the kingdom is ready for Halloween now.


----------



## Arundal

Same issue here! Opened before I did updat and the daily, weekly was gone. Went over and found update available so did update and still missing.


----------



## Jason_V

The season is done, so it makes sense. New season doesn't start yet, so it also makes sense that the season icon is gone. For now.


----------



## supernova

Ahhh.  Two days of nothing to do.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Ahhh.  Two days of nothing to do.


Absolutely. Just level toons!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Hmmm.  It gave me the last chance to buy the pass.  I would have gotten the old man and Paradise Falls.  I didn't scroll over to see how many gems it would have given me.  I imagine I maybe should have gone for it, as when I logged into my (slower and less complete) Windows game, it would have given me 300 gems on top of the old man and Paradise Falls.  I imagine the number of gems in my faster iphone game would have been higher, and it might have been worth treating myself.  But I will never know.  Oh well, I got to give them the middle finger twice when they made a last ditch effort for my $20.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> Hmmm.  It gave me the last chance to buy the pass.  I would have gotten the old man and Paradise Falls.  I didn't scroll over to see how many gems it would have given me.  I imagine I maybe should have gone for it, as when I logged into my (slower and less complete) Windows game, it would have given me 300 gems on top of the old man and Paradise Falls.  I imagine the number of gems in my faster iphone game would have been higher, and it might have been worth treating myself.  But I will never know.  Oh well, I got to give them the middle finger twice when they made a last ditch effort for my $20.


The free gems and other items is what sold me on the Season Pass. It made it worthwhile, on top of getting the Cone of shame, characters and attraction.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> The free gems and other items is what sold me on the Season Pass. It made it worthwhile, on top of getting the Cone of shame, characters and attraction.


Must have been a better value at $20 if they are considering raising it to $30.


----------



## wnwardii

Something I just realized.  After the most recent update and I am guessing the last update, Bianca's tokens are still not available to purchase from Merlin's shop.  Newer Up and Turning Red characters are there.  Just not Bianca.  And she is taking forever, like some of the other characters in the past.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Must have been a better value at $20 if they are considering raising it to $30.


While I purchased the first Season , as I wanted the Cone of Shame, my dogs have had those many times, for Season 2, I don’t think I will buy the Season upgrade.


----------



## Jason_V

Considering Lock, Shock and Barrel are going to be part of a tapper event starting tomorrow, I half expected today's new legendary chests to be Nightmare Before Christmas. Nope...back to Aladdin. So I guess it's going to be tomorrow...


----------



## anya.sparrow

Arundal said:


> The free gems and other items is what sold me on the Season Pass. It made it worthwhile, on top of getting the Cone of shame, characters and attraction.


I can see that, but I did not make it to Dug.  So the Cone of Shame would not have been a plus for me.


----------



## Sabres431

I didn't even come close.  I think I made it to 112.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Sabres431 said:


> I didn't even come close.  I think I made it to 112.


I am sorry.  I played pretty consistently, and only made it to 130-something.


----------



## Yayadeb

The 2 free gem daily building just gave me magic instead of gems for watching videos


----------



## Jason_V

Yayadeb said:


> The 2 free gem daily building just gave me magic instead of gems for watching videos



I got magic for some chest ads too. I saw others were having issues with that on Reddit, so I decided to actually pay attention.


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> I got magic for some chest ads too. I saw others were having issues with that on Reddit, so I decided to actually pay attention.


Geez…now I have to pay attention to this game? Seriously tho, it does seem to find the most interesting new ways of slipping in one by us


----------



## Yayadeb

Jason_V said:


> I got magic for some chest ads too. I saw others were having issues with that on Reddit, so I decided to actually pay attention.


Yup, I noticed that also. Maybe it will get corrected soon……or not!


----------



## Jason_V

I was half right. Nightmare Before Christmas (sans Oogie Boogie Spin) is back in Legendary Chests, but no Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## wnwardii

The cost of the Kingdom Pass is $19.99 (US) again.  So the price remained the same.


----------



## supernova

Yayadeb said:


> The 2 free gem daily building just gave me magic instead of gems for watching videos


I got gems for both ads.


----------



## Arundal

After reviewing the new Season I will not be buying the $19.99 upgrade this time. I see I will still get try at Bella dads Murice. I am not a big Nightmare fan.


----------



## Jason_V

Well, no shock for me...I did get the Kingdom Pass again. And dropped $10 on 6 Nightmare LC's. 

Big shock is what I got out of them: Lock, Shock and Barrel (and some other stuff I didn't need). I was expecting it to be a bit harder than that, but hey...not going to argue. 

That's my digital purchase budget for the week. Good thing Hocus Pocus starts next week so that goes toward next week's budget.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Is anyone else having trouble updating the game in Windows?  NVM.  Finally Got it.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> After reviewing the new Season I will not be buying the $19.99 upgrade this time. I see I will still get try at Bella dads Murice. I am not a big Nightmare fan.


Very weak character offerings this time.  And what's this nonsense about earning Marion?  When was the last time we even needed her??


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> Very weak character offerings this time.  And what's this nonsense about earning Marion?  When was the last time we even needed her??


Yep.  I am really on the fence about continuing.  It's not as fun as it once was and now they want us to pay for the lesser experience.


----------



## wingweaver84

I'm not even bothering with the Kingdom pass anymore. I don't want to have to tend to the whole happiness thing every hour.


----------



## wiihoo888

I bought the pass. Leveling up seems about the same as last time, but it seems like there are a lot less gem rewards than last time. Anyone else notice the same?


----------



## Jason_V

Creepy Chests are 150 gems each. I think I opened six or so...not a single character. But lots of other crap I didn't need or want. 

I'm not the frustrated guy with Kingdom Pass or stuff like that, but this is just stupid AF.


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> Creepy Chests are 150 gems each. I think I opened six or so...not a single character. But lots of other crap I didn't need or want.
> 
> I'm not the frustrated guy with Kingdom Pass or stuff like that, but this is just stupid AF.


Yikes! I saw those and started immediately regretting the 4 Nightmare Before Christmas chests I blew gems on. At least I got two attractions from those. I thought the Spooky Chests would have much  better odds due to the cost…but there I went thinking again!


----------



## Jason_V

wiihoo888 said:


> Yikes! I saw those and started immediately regretting the 4 Nightmare Before Christmas chests I blew gems on. At least I got two attractions from those. I thought the Spooky Chests would have much  better odds due to the cost…but there I went thinking again!



I've already kinda blasted Customer Care on this one. Won't do anything and this irrationally pisses me off for some reason, LOL. They loaded the chests with concession stands and magic and ingots and whatever else. My actual chance of getting Ezra is 4.67%, Gus 2%, Ercole 1.33%, Hatbox 1.33% and Bride .67%. But I have a 66.67% chance of getting 1,838 magic...when I'm already sitting on 5.6 million magic.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Creepy Chests are 150 gems each. I think I opened six or so...not a single character. But lots of other crap I didn't need or want.
> 
> I'm not the frustrated guy with Kingdom Pass or stuff like that, but this is just stupid AF.


I guess since it's still random, you never know what they are going to give as a prize.  But with just enough gems to get the third character from this upcoming set, I won't be spending anything on chests.  The one ghost I need is labeled as "uncommon" but that doesn't mean I'd be seeing him in my rewards.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> I've already kinda blasted Customer Care on this one. Won't do anything and this irrationally pisses me off for some reason, LOL. They loaded the chests with concession stands and magic and ingots and whatever else. My actual chance of getting Ezra is 4.67%, Gus 2%, Ercole 1.33%, Hatbox 1.33% and Bride .67%. But I have a 66.67% chance of getting 1,838 magic...when I'm already sitting on 5.6 million magic.


What's strange is that my game lists him as Phineas, not Ercole.  I wonder why the inconsistency?  Maybe it's a platform thing?


----------



## Arundal

wingweaver84 said:


> I'm not even bothering with the Kingdom pass anymore. I don't want to have to tend to the whole happiness thing every hour.


I had Kingdom pass last time and played the same as always and had no trouble finishing. I did not play any extra. I am not buying the Kingdom pass this time and averaging about the same as last time. Don’t care about getting more buildings that I can’t put out anyway, because I have what’s seems like hundreds of buildings, concessions, etc that I have in storage with no where to display them anyway.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> What's strange is that my game lists him as Phineas, not Ercole.  I wonder why the inconsistency?  Maybe it's a platform thing?



Ercole is the bad kid from Luca. I don't have that collection yet. I do have Phineas (the ghost), though.


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> I've already kinda blasted Customer Care on this one. Won't do anything and this irrationally pisses me off for some reason, LOL. They loaded the chests with concession stands and magic and ingots and whatever else. My actual chance of getting Ezra is 4.67%, Gus 2%, Ercole 1.33%, Hatbox 1.33% and Bride .67%. But I have a 66.67% chance of getting 1,838 magic...when I'm already sitting on 5.6 million magic.


Oh, I get it! That’s the way I felt after plopping down the gems to get Kevin to help with Up! I ran that poor bird ragged and got a whopping two tokens from her. I get its only a game but I felt like Schleprock gambling in Vegas


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Ercole is the bad kid from Luca. I don't have that collection yet. I do have Phineas (the ghost), though.


OK, that makes sense.  Thanks for the reminder.  Hell, I forgot that we even have Luca in our collection.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow.  There are 16 characters available to me in the spooky chests, which makes it tempting until I look at the percentage odds.  Most are .3%  Absurd.


----------



## Onceler

For me, the Creepy Chests contain nothing but elixir ingots and concessions. Kind of makes it easier to completely ignore them which is a good feeling.


----------



## Arundal

Onceler said:


> For me, the Creepy Chests contain nothing but elixir ingots and concessions. Kind of makes it easier to completely ignore them which is a good feeling.


For me the three Haunted Mansion characters are in there, but 150 gems, not sure I want to spend that at a chance with all the concessions that are in there!


----------



## pangyal

wiihoo888 said:


> I bought the pass. Leveling up seems about the same as last time, but it seems like there are a lot less gem rewards than last time. Anyone else notice the same?


I noticed that as well. Perhaps the next incarnation will be able to be purchased with gems, so they are purposely scaling back the supply? Wishful thinking, I’m sure!


----------



## mmmears

supernova said:


> What's strange is that my game lists him as Phineas, not Ercole.  I wonder why the inconsistency?  Maybe it's a platform thing?


I'm missing Ezra, Phineas, and the Bride.  I never buy chests. Still on the fence about even trying this time.


----------



## Jason_V

After I wrote to Customer Care on Saturday about the absurdity of the cost for creepy chests and the chances of getting a character, they got back to me overnight.

Short version: the game mechanic works as intended since the developers tested it countless times. Customer Care can't influence the game mechanic, but they are "passing on" my comments to the developers.

My answer (you know there was one, right?): this amounts to gambling and should be illegal. I then broke out the prices for the normal Legendary Chests (6 for $10) vs. what it takes to get one Creepy Chest (500 gem pack for $20...which is roughly three chests for $20). 

Also, why in the common tier of rewards, is magic at a 66.67% chance while the character in that tier is 5.38%. 

I know this is not in Customer Care's hands. I 100% understand that. But, unless we get a direct line to developers or people who make decisions, this is all we've got.


----------



## Jason_V

So I got Mary Sanderson when the event went live. Leveled her up to 2. The Event task to welcome One Event Character didn't let me collect the happiness. Ticket is in with Customer Care and they have apparently told the developers about it.


----------



## csmith1004

Jason_V said:


> So I got Mary Sanderson when the event went live. Leveled her up to 2. The Event task to welcome One Event Character didn't let me collect the happiness. Ticket is in with Customer Care and they have apparently told the developers about it.


Same here but I haven’t gotten a response from customer care.


----------



## Jason_V

csmith1004 said:


> Same here but I haven’t gotten a response from customer care.



Their exact response to me was the developers are aware, they are working on a fix but it can take some time... 

This really makes me wonder when they say (about other things) the mechanics work as intended. I got that response concerning the creepy chests over the weekend.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I think I am doing OK on this event so far.  I have Sarah working on her 8 hour task in both Windows & iOS.  It looks like building the Sanderson House is next, though I don't think it's available until Saturday.  Oh, and I had enough gems in both games to get Mary.  So yay!  It can only go downhill from here, lol.


----------



## hopemax

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I think I am doing OK on this event so far.  I have Sarah working on her 8 hour task in both Windows & iOS.  It looks like building the Sanderson House is next, though I don't think it's available until Saturday.  Oh, and I had enough gems in both games to get Mary.  So yay!  It can only go downhill from here, lol.


Since you have Windows, I have a question for you.  Are you getting the popup for a Happiness ad on your Windows game?  I'm getting them in my IOS game but not my Windows game.  The calendar weekly happiness rewards dropped from 100 to 75, so I have a feeling these parade ads are going to be necessary to progress this season. 2-3 parades a day = 14-21 happiness that we will need to "make up the gap."

Just trying to find out if I need to reinstall my game (ugh) to fix it for me, or if it's broken for everyone and people need to bug Gameloft CS.


----------



## anya.sparrow

hopemax said:


> Since you have Windows, I have a question for you.  Are you getting the popup for a Happiness ad on your Windows game?  I'm getting them in my IOS game but not my Windows game.  The calendar weekly happiness rewards dropped from 100 to 75, so I have a feeling these parade ads are going to be necessary to progress this season. 2-3 parades a day = 14-21 happiness that we will need to "make up the gap."
> 
> Just trying to find out if I need to reinstall my game (ugh) to fix it for me, or if it's broken for everyone and people need to bug Gameloft CS.


Hmm.  I don't remember.  I will try to pay attention at the end of my next Windows parade


----------



## Jason_V

anya.sparrow said:


> Well, I think I am doing OK on this event so far.  I have Sarah working on her 8 hour task in both Windows & iOS.  It looks like building the Sanderson House is next, though I don't think it's available until Saturday.  Oh, and I had enough gems in both games to get Mary.  So yay!  It can only go downhill from here, lol.



Congrats! Fingers crossed it isn't downhill from here for you!


----------



## anya.sparrow

Yep, Windows seems to have a problem not offering a video up for happiness after the parade.  Crickets just now.


----------



## supernova

I noticed that they switched back to happiness from magic for this event, but when I tried watching the ad, it gives you a whopping 2 happiness.  Not sure if it's actually two or if it's two tens, or whatever.  But I haven't bothered with it since that one time.

On a side note, I'm at level 27, so the season is rolling along nicely.


----------



## wiihoo888

I must have been vacationing or rendered unconscious during the Alice in Wonderland event. Seems I don’t have two of the characters, or the Tweedle Raceway thingie for the upcoming Striking Gold quest. Alas, I do not believe I will be vying for the coveted trophy this time around. I don’t really need it anyway, but it does pass the time. I’m currently lallygagging at level 23


----------



## Yayadeb

8000 EC to build Sanderson House. It’s going to be a bit for me, since I just have over 4K EC. I’m working on level 29 on season pass, so that’s coming along. 
I leave out of country on Wed. For 2 weeks, so will see if I’m able to stay caught up.


----------



## anya.sparrow

A couple of hours in to today, I am only about 250 EC away from the Sanderson House in WIndows, but I upgraded Sarah overnight in iOS.  That may be a while.


----------



## wiihoo888

anya.sparrow said:


> A couple of hours in to today, I am only about 250 EC away from the Sanderson House in WIndows, but I upgraded Sarah overnight in iOS.  That may be a while.


Yeah…I upgraded her as well. Oopsie


----------



## anya.sparrow

The Sanderson House is an 8 hour build.


----------



## Yayadeb

anya.sparrow said:


> A couple of hours in to today, I am only about 250 EC away from the Sanderson House in WIndows, but I upgraded Sarah overnight in iOS.  That may be a while.


I probably should have waited to upgrade Mary and Sarah to L-3, but I had to wait a day for Sanderson house, so I thought why not. I will just keep collecting.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Wow.  Totally bizarre glitch for me in Windows today.  I leveled Bernard up to 10 a very long time ago, but I have been working on welcoming Bianca forever (Windows is just a slower pace because I am only on the PC a certain amount of times per day, and certainly not overnight).  Well, all of a sudden Bernard is telling me he is ready to level to Level 10 again!  I would just hit Level Up, but then I would be way short on message bottles to welcome Bianca (only one perfume bottle left to collect... but that could be weeks with her!)


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Wow.  Totally bizarre glitch for me in Windows today.  I leveled Bernard up to 10 a very long time ago, but I have been working on welcoming Bianca forever (Windows is just a slower pace because I am only on the PC a certain amount of times per day, and certainly not overnight).  Well, all of a sudden Bernard is telling me he is ready to level to Level 10 again!  I would just hit Level Up, but then I would be way short on message bottles to welcome Bianca (only one perfume bottle left to collect... but that could be weeks with her!)


It definitely will be.  I just started leveling Bianca to 9 today, and have NO idea how long it's going to be before I can get her to 10.  Certainly won't be any time soon.


----------



## Jason_V

Been doing my thing all weekend...got Salem Circuit from the Kingdom Pass at some point, built the Sanderson House overnight on Saturday, have everyone out collecting EC and working on tokens. Mary is at Level 4; Sarah is at Level 3. Tier 31 for the season, 4,500 EC...some folks are saying it's hard to get EC on Reddit. I'm not having a difficult time, but hey...that's just me.

Still waiting on a fix for the Event Tasks I can't collect even with two event characters, though.


----------



## wnwardii

Sarah needs to be at level 5 to complete a task.  Haven't encountered any issues with Mary needing to be at a certain level.


----------



## wiihoo888

I don’t and won’t have enough gems to get Mary. Please update if she proves to me more useful than Kevin or the Turning Red lady


----------



## wnwardii

Right now the only way that Mary is helpful is in the Event tasks for the Season Pass.  By welcoming her you get the extra happiness that gets you up some levels.  I got Sarah up to Level 5 and she is now doing a 12-hour task.  I am thinking this may be the last task before the Winnifred time wall.  I will know this evening.


----------



## Jason_V

wnwardii said:


> Right now the only way that Mary is helpful is in the Event tasks for the Season Pass.  By welcoming her you get the extra happiness that gets you up some levels.  I got Sarah up to Level 5 and she is now doing a 12-hour task.  I am thinking this may be the last task before the Winnifred time wall.  I will know this evening.



IIRC, Sarah has at least one more task after the 12 hour to get to the Winnie Wall...unless she has two 12 hour tasks and I haven't gotten to the second yet. She's currently working on This Spells Disaster, if that helps.


----------



## anya.sparrow

wnwardii said:


> Right now the only way that Mary is helpful is in the Event tasks for the Season Pass.  By welcoming her you get the extra happiness that gets you up some levels.  I got Sarah up to Level 5 and she is now doing a 12-hour task.  I am thinking this may be the last task before the Winnifred time wall.  I will know this evening.


I am still working on collecting tokens to level her up to 5.


----------



## supernova

It doesn't bode well that they have been selling currency bundles with Bette Midler's picture as the splash screen.  Can't wait to see what EC this one costs.


----------



## godders

Jason_V said:


> IIRC, Sarah has at least one more task after the 12 hour to get to the Winnie Wall...unless she has two 12 hour tasks and I haven't gotten to the second yet. She's currently working on This Spells Disaster, if that helps.


I can report that Sarah did indeed have 2 back-to-back 12 hours tasks.....


----------



## anya.sparrow

godders said:


> I can report that Sarah did indeed have 2 back-to-back 12 hours tasks.....


Have you hit the WInifred wall now?


----------



## wnwardii

I hit the Winifred wall this morning after the second Sarah 12-hour task.  So I am just trying to get Sarah's and Mary's tokens maxed out so I don't have any overlap with Winifred in about 2+ days.


----------



## Jason_V

godders said:


> I can report that Sarah did indeed have 2 back-to-back 12 hours tasks.....



Thank you! I just finished Sarah's last 12 hour task and now I have the Welcome Winnie task. 

I have another two days to keep raking in the EC for Winnie. I'm up to 12k right now, entirely likely I'll be way over 15k by Saturday when we can start collecting tokens. Not worried in the slighest.

What is worrying me is we have company next week and we will be in all the Florida theme parks all week long. I won't be able to babysit the game and get tokens while I'm working. I'll figure it out, for sure...just one of those things my brain keeps thinking about.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Jason_V said:


> Thank you! I just finished Sarah's last 12 hour task and now I have the Welcome Winnie task.
> 
> I have another two days to keep raking in the EC for Winnie. I'm up to 12k right now, entirely likely I'll be way over 15k by Saturday when we can start collecting tokens. Not worried in the slighest.
> 
> What is worrying me is we have company next week and we will be in all the Florida theme parks all week long. I won't be able to babysit the game and get tokens while I'm working. I'll figure it out, for sure...just one of those things my brain keeps thinking about.


What I am worried about is that it seems that they have programmed the drop rates to be terrible on the last character the past couple of events.  I am going to have full collection time and I still have doubts that it will be do-able.  Call me a skeptic.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> What I am worried about is that it seems that they have programmed the drop rates to be terrible on the last character the past couple of events.  I am going to have full collection time and I still have doubts that it will be do-able.  Call me a skeptic.


I am still trying to level her to 5 so I can do the last 12 hour quest. My drop rates have not be good for the Ear Hat


----------



## Jason_V

Arundal said:


> I am still trying to level her to 5 so I can do the last 12 hour quest. My drop rates have not be good for the Ear Hat


 
The Sanderson House has been pretty reliable in getting Sarah hats. I leveled her up to 5 yesterday and I'm more than halfway to 6 with her tokens (spider and hats). I'm not doing anything special...house is enchanted to Level 1 and I have everyone out getting tokens and EC all day, every day.


----------



## Arundal

Jason_V said:


> The Sanderson House has been pretty reliable in getting Sarah hats. I leveled her up to 5 yesterday and I'm more than halfway to 6 with her tokens (spider and hats). I'm not doing anything special...house is enchanted to Level 1 and I have everyone out getting tokens and EC all day, every day.


I also have the House enchanted and it is reliable for one each time. Everyone is out doing quests but all other tokens are done but still need 15/30 for hats . Ugh!


----------



## wiihoo888

Jason_V said:


> Thank you! I just finished Sarah's last 12 hour task and now I have the Welcome Winnie task.
> 
> I have another two days to keep raking in the EC for Winnie. I'm up to 12k right now, entirely likely I'll be way over 15k by Saturday when we can start collecting tokens. Not worried in the slighest.
> 
> What is worrying me is we have company next week and we will be in all the Florida theme parks all week long. I won't be able to babysit the game and get tokens while I'm working. I'll figure it out, for sure...just one of those things my brain keeps thinking about.


Don’t sweat it. Did a vaca with the last update and was able to get through it fine. Well….I did have to shell out a few gems at the end to get Carl, but that was it


----------



## wiihoo888

anya.sparrow said:


> What I am worried about is that it seems that they have programmed the drop rates to be terrible on the last character the past couple of events.  I am going to have full collection time and I still have doubts that it will be do-able.  Call me a skeptic.


Skeptic? No. Realist? Yes. I’ve honestly just grown bored of this update. The rewards are meh, the characters are meh…I’m finding I have the time to keep up with it, but I’m just not caring to as much. I really do think it was different when I saw those big gem rewards in the Season Pass. This one‘s rewards really are just….meh.


----------



## Arundal

Okay been collecting since she was available and no brooms or hats. I see they are being bratty from the word go. Good thing there are five days to collect for her. Geez!


----------



## wiihoo888

Arundal said:


> Okay been collecting since she was available and no brooms or hats. I see they are being bratty from the word go. Good thing there are five days to collect for her. Geez!


One broom here. Woot


----------



## Arundal

wiihoo888 said:


> One broom here. Woot


I finally got one broom but no hats. Lol


----------



## wnwardii

well after about a day collecting for Winnifred, I have 1 broom token and 5 ear tokens.  At least for me, it appears the broom tokens are going to be the difficult ones to collect.


----------



## Arundal

I am up to 3 brooms and 1 hat!


----------



## anya.sparrow

It's as bad as I expected... 2 brooms as of this morning.  Not a hat in sight.


----------



## wiihoo888

Up to 3 of each now. On a roll! Woot


----------



## anya.sparrow

OMG a Winnie hat!


----------



## Arundal

I am at 5 brooms and still 1 hat


----------



## Sabres431

6 brooms, 2 hats


----------



## adamreisinger

10 brooms, 4 hats so far. Assuming I can get the 15 brooms, I should have enough gems to make up the difference on hats, wherever I land there.


----------



## Arundal

Up to 7 brooms and 4 hats, gradually collecting everything.


----------



## supernova

9 brooms, 9 ear hats.  Not too worried.

Update:  Have all of the hats.  Now just 2 brooms away from ending this event.


----------



## Sabres431

9 brooms, 7 hats after today


----------



## Arundal

I am making progress: 12 brooms and 5 hats

Update: up to 13 brooms but still 5 hats


----------



## anya.sparrow

10 brooms, 5 hats this morning.  I guess we'll see.  But I do have a question... Why is the first enchantment for the Sanderson House blank?


----------



## hopemax

Well, wonders never cease. I didn’t buy Mary in either game. In my IOS game, I just Welcomed Winifred. 

In my Windows game, I am doing okay. I need 6 brooms and 4 ear hats. That seems reasonable enough, but you never know when the tokens will dry up. 

Now considering buying Mary in the IOS game because I have had several good parade gem drops and have close to 1400 and didn’t need to spend for Winifred. I won’t be buying her in Windows since I bought Ming last event, and I need to build up more gems.


----------



## McCoy

anya.sparrow said:


> 10 brooms, 5 hats this morning.  I guess we'll see.  But I do have a question... Why is the first enchantment for the Sanderson House blank?


In recent character collections, they have left blank enhancements on attractions when they have already planned and announced that more characters would be coming in the near future from that collection, as is the case with Hocus Pocus.  That's also why there is no character set completion gem bonus award for the Hocus Pocus collection yet.


----------



## Arundal

McCoy said:


> In recent character collections, they have left blank enhancements on attractions when they have already planned and announced that more characters would be coming in the near future from that collection, as is the case with Hocus Pocus.  That's also why there is no character set completion gem bonus award for the Hocus Pocus collection yet.



And they don’t want to give us Gems twice for the same group, like they did when they added other characters. Lol


----------



## mara512

12 brooms 11 hats I think I may get this one Although I shouldn’t speak to soon


----------



## wiihoo888

Got my hats and holding steady at 7 brooms. I think I can,  I think I can….


----------



## Arundal

I had to be up early this morning and checked on overnight tasks and I got no more hats overnight. Still need 7 hats.


----------



## goingthedistance

Somehow I got my last hat yesterday and welcomed Winifred.  Sent her on her 60 minute quest doing whatever, and got enough parts through the day to get her to level two.  She has a joint task with Sarah after that and then the event is over.  I'm done with over two days to go.


----------



## supernova

Well, this was un-event-ful...


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> Well, this was un-event-ful...View attachment 715796


Maybe for you sir. I still need 6 hats that just don’t want to drop for me lol. But congratulations!!!


----------



## wiihoo888

Arundal said:


> Maybe for you sir. I still need 6 hats that just don’t want to drop for me lol. But congratulations!!!


6 more brooms to go here! Taking the slow and steady approach…..more slow than steady


----------



## supernova

And on top of completing the event, I finished the weekly tasks this afternoon, a day and a half ahead of schedule.  Time to coast right through to Thursday.


----------



## Arundal

Well I once again despite the amount of times my characters have gone out for hats all but once came back empty over and over. I got one more overnight and still need five hats. The RNG in this game is crazy. While I have enough gems to finish her if necessary, it should not be necessary.


----------



## supernova

Arundal said:


> Well I once again despite the amount of times my characters have gone out for hats all but once came back empty over and over. I got one more overnight and still need five hats. The RNG in this game is crazy. While I have enough gems to finish her if necessary, it should not be necessary.


I'm hoping to level Bette Midler up one more time before the game ends and I only need one more hat to get her to 3.  Woke up to every character showing green check marks.  Not one hat dropped.  Going to be wonderful trying to get her to 10.


----------



## Onceler

Amount of time it took me to collect Winifred's ear hats:

First 12 to welcome her:  about 44 hours
1st of the two needed to level her up:  two minutes
2nd of the two needed to level her up:  52 hours

I'm glad that the lack of drops occurred while trying to level her up instead of welcoming her. But going more than 2 days without a drop is still very annoying. I had every possible character out trying to collect them and I checked in fairly regularly throughout the day so it never should have taken so long to get one lousy hat.

I feel for those who are currently on the wrong side of the RNG while trying to welcome her.


----------



## hopemax

supernova said:


> And on top of completing the event, I finished the weekly tasks this afternoon, a day and a half ahead of schedule.  Time to coast right through to Thursday.


You posted this yesterday... did you figure out that it was only a half day ahead of schedule, and today is Thursday and new weeklies? The event has another day, and ends on Friday.

Still need 2 hats for Winifred in my Windows game. 

I didn't read my new Weeklies before rerolling, and so I got rid of the 5 decoration chest one, before I saw the 7 decoration chest one... stupid waste of 8 gems rerolling that.  So that's your PSA of the day.  Read all the tasks before rerolling.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I need one more broom.  I think I can.  I think I can.


----------



## Arundal

anya.sparrow said:


> I need one more broom.  I think I can.  I think I can.


I need 4 more hats, they just are not dropping for me! Blah!! I think I can. I think I can. Lol


----------



## supernova

hopemax said:


> You posted this yesterday... did you figure out that it was only a half day ahead of schedule, and today is Thursday and new weeklies? The event has another day, and ends on Friday.
> 
> Still need 2 hats for Winifred in my Windows game.
> 
> I didn't read my new Weeklies before rerolling, and so I got rid of the 5 decoration chest one, before I saw the 7 decoration chest one... stupid waste of 8 gems rerolling that.  So that's your PSA of the day.  Read all the tasks before rerolling.


I had actually completed the weekly list on Tuesday but never hit the "post reply" button.  So when I checked in the next day, there it sat....  grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mmmears

Arundal said:


> I need 4 more hats, they just are not dropping for me! Blah!! I think I can. I think I can. Lol


I've needed 3 for 2 days.  No drops of course.


----------



## hopemax

I got my 2 drops. So I got Winifred in both games.  I did go ahead and buy Mary in IOS, but not in Windows, so I am not getting that 675 happiness.  The only task I haven't completed so far this season.


----------



## Arundal

I got my last hat this morning and welcomed Winifred. Sent on first quest, that was a pain , hats were not dropping.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I managed to get Winifred in both Windows & iOS.  I am pretty shocked.  I didn't quite finish the event though  I couldn't get brooms or hats to drop to level Winnie up any further before the end of the event.


----------



## mmmears

I had to pay 50 gems for the last ear hat but I got her.  So annoying.


----------



## Jason_V

Late to the party...got Winifred without an issue despite only playing once in the AM and once in the PM. I even got a trophy to level up one of my thrill zones.

Finished all my weeklies, so now it's a little lull until Thursday.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Finished all my weeklies, so now it's a little lull until Thursday.


Same.  Easier week for us all, I guess.


----------



## Jason_V

Webby (Ducktales) and Madame Medusa (Rescuers) coming soon.


----------



## PrincessP

I do not like playing these mini events just to obtain happiness. It is ironic that gathering park happiness is the task that makes me least happy playing this game. are there some good leaderboard prizes for some?  I am only offered elixir and blueprints. 
————-

Sarah S lvl 6
Mary lvl 6
Wini lvl 4

still working in Miss Bianca. Lvl 9

working on Up! Crew & Red crew as well

tier 59 season pass.
————-

looks like cocoa on the rewards calendar so tower challenge next week I guess?  Is that when we can get Medusa?


----------



## hopemax

PrincessP said:


> I do not like playing these mini events just to obtain happiness. It is ironic that gathering park happiness is the task that makes me least happy playing this game. are there some good leaderboard prizes for some?


The main prizes are characters and attractions many of us already have. The Frog one is Sherwood Forest, I think.  The crabs are for Little John.


----------



## supernova

Don't know or care who the hell Webby is, but holy crap, it's about time for Medusa!


----------



## Jason_V

PrincessP said:


> I do not like playing these mini events just to obtain happiness. It is ironic that gathering park happiness is the task that makes me least happy playing this game. are there some good leaderboard prizes for some?  I am only offered elixir and blueprints.



Understood...neither do I. But I do play them FOR the happiness to go toward the season track...and then I stop. 

I somehow managed to get an attraction I don't have from one of the chest rewards in the frog mini-event, though. It's making me going to get the last chests and see what I get there.


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> Understood...neither do I. But I do play them FOR the happiness to go toward the season track...and then I stop.
> 
> I somehow managed to get an attraction I don't have from one of the chest rewards in the frog mini-event, though. It's making me going to get the last chests and see what I get there.


Same.  I'll play for the happiness and the milestones.  After that, I will replenish all items until full, and then I'm out.  This way I'm ready to go the next time we need these same items.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Jason_V said:


> Webby (Ducktales) and Madame Medusa (Rescuers) coming soon.


Do we have any idea what soon means?


----------



## Jason_V

anya.sparrow said:


> Do we have any idea what soon means?


Patch Notes are out...new update download on Tuesday. Wreck-It Ralph Tower Event starts on Thursday.

Tower Event is November 17 to December 2.
Dust Devil Tappers December 4 to December 9.
Virus Tappers December 6 to December 11.
Pegasus Cloud Tappers December 9 to December 12.

There are a TON of changes to the tower challenge.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Jason_V said:


> Patch Notes are out...new update download on Tuesday. Wreck-It Ralph Tower Event starts on Thursday.
> 
> Tower Event is November 17 to December 2.
> Dust Devil Tappers December 4 to December 9.
> Virus Tappers December 6 to December 11.
> Pegasus Cloud Tappers December 9 to December 12.
> 
> There are a TON of changes to the tower challenge.


Thanks!


----------



## Jason_V

The update video is out.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Jason_V said:


> The update video is out.


There was a lot of information there.  My initial reaction is "too much", but I will try to reserve judgement.


----------



## supernova

So many seemingly unnecessary changes and additions to this update.  I had to shut it down just over half way through.  What a damn headache.


----------



## Arundal

supernova said:


> So many seemingly unnecessary changes and additions to this update.  I had to shut it down just over half way through.  What a damn headache.


Agreed, I did as well. I will learn them as I play. Just another way to make them maddening


----------



## wiihoo888

That video made things as clear as mud. Something about enchantments and enhancements, but be careful or you may hit a shadow that will disenchant you but not everything about you. Do I have it right?


----------



## supernova

wiihoo888 said:


> That video made things as clear as mud. Something about enchantments and enhancements, but be careful or you may hit a shadow that will disenchant you but not everything about you. Do I have it right?


Certainly a hell of a lot closer than I'd come with an explanation.


----------



## mmmears

I watched it and agree with the clear as mud statement.  Also, it sounds like it's way too complicated for a fun game.


----------



## anya.sparrow

mmmears said:


> I watched it and agree with the clear as mud statement.  Also, it sounds like it's way too complicated for a fun game.


I agree that they're making it too complicated.  Between the season pass, and the tower event changes I just don't know if I like this at all.


----------



## mmmears

It all feels like work to me, not something that's a fun diversion.


----------



## adamreisinger

Update is live with Webby and Medusa (who requires WAY too many tokens). Also, somehow, Bianca's tokens are STILL not in the shop, so the years long quest to get her from level 9 to level 10 continues.

And the new "improvements" to the Tower Challenge can go die in a fire. I'm just glad I don't need any of those characters so I can skip it and focus on the main storyline (and the slow grind of leveling up my Turning Red and Hocus Pocus characters).


----------



## wnwardii

I noticed with the new update that the perfume token for Bianca now has more characters collecting for it.  But of course I only need 2 more of these.  I think the ear hats added one new character to collect.  Once you get Madame Medusa, then you could add another character to collect Bianca's ear hat token.  I did notice that currently, you can purchase both Madame Medusa and Webby's tokens in Merlin's shop.  Also looks like you can purchase Frozen and Onward relic tokens for attraction enhancements.


----------



## wnwardii

Oh, if you want to spend 150,000 Elixir, you can get The Golden Condor to help with Webby.


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Oh, if you want to spend 150,000 Elixir, you can get The Golden Condor to help with Webby.


But honestly, at this point, what the hell else do we have to use the elixir for?


----------



## mmmears

I don't see an update.  Weird.

ETA - NVM.  I have to force it.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I don't see an update.  Weird.
> 
> ETA - NVM.  I have to force it.


No update on my end either for Android.  I've been refreshing all day but no good.  It's permanent content so I don't mind, but man, the consistently inconsistent nature of Gameloft is maddening.


----------



## wnwardii

supernova said:


> No update on my end either for Android.  I've been refreshing all day but no good.  It's permanent content so I don't mind, but man, the consistently inconsistent nature of Gameloft is maddening.


There was a post on Instagram yesterday that indicated there was an issue again with Google store and getting the update there.  Update is available for Windows and Apple though.  So Gameloft is aware of the issue and is trying to resolve.


----------



## Renarr

Some people are reporting that the Android update dropped overnight.


----------



## supernova

Renarr said:


> Some people are reporting that the Android update dropped overnight.


Yes, received it earlier today.  Thanks.


----------



## Jason_V

wnwardii said:


> Oh, if you want to spend 150,000 Elixir, you can get The Golden Condor to help with Webby.



I've got so many things to throw into Merlin's cauldron at this point, I likely will get the Condor just because. 

Got a random happiness drop this morning because it's another great day in the kingdom. I'm on Tier 68 of the season pass...still trucking along.


----------



## Sabres431

Jason_V said:


> I've got so many things to throw into Merlin's cauldron at this point, I likely will get the Condor just because.
> 
> Got a random happiness drop this morning because it's another great day in the kingdom. I'm on Tier 68 of the season pass...still trucking along.


The price was incorrect and has been changed to 15,000.  People who spent 150K are supposed to be refunded the difference.


----------



## Jason_V

Sabres431 said:


> The price was incorrect and has been changed to 15,000.  People who spent 150K are supposed to be refunded the difference.



Coolio, thank you!


----------



## supernova

wnwardii said:


> Oh, if you want to spend 150,000 Elixir, you can get The Golden Condor to help with Webby.


And, true to form, it's not just getting the attraction.  It needs to be at levels 3 and 4 to be useful.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Arundal

I think they have added too much to tower challenge and made there too much to look after and remove whatever fun there was! I don’t need anything so far so not sure what I am doing.


----------



## wnwardii

If they had only implemented the changes to the main aspect of the Tower event, then it would be a decent change.  But no.  They had to add in the complication of these attraction and other things that seem to make it difficult.  Had a character that said it could do something, but then it wouldn't let me select anything.  Maybe there is a limit on two characters doing a task.  Since I don't need any of the characters, it will be interesting to see how much I do with the Tower event.  At least now we have other things we can use the Tower event currency on.


----------



## wiihoo888

I tapped things to enchant and enhance…things. Don’t need any of the characters, so not too concerned on how well I tapped. All of a sudden, the weekly tasks seem a lot less complicated


----------



## wiihoo888

Oh…it looks like I was supposed to do the explorations in a row or column? Oops. Guess I missed that part. Just collected some cocoa though. Seem to have enough cocoa on hand to feed a gaggle of carolers


----------



## adamreisinger

While the new Tower Challenge seems overly complicated, I enjoyed that half of the event tasks were "Complete XX tasks with characters from Frozen, Beauty and the Beast, or Big Hero 6". Thanks to 60 minute tasks, I've already completed all of those, which was enough to push me all the way to Tier 78 for the season.

Also the weekly tasks do seem to have been getting easier to accomplish lately.


----------



## supernova

Wonderful, this Tower Challenge nonsense is.   What ever happened to the old adage, "If it ain't broke..."?


----------



## Arundal

While I am not worrying about playing much, I noticed while we can get more hot chocolates you also are required to use 4 yes Four for a tired character.


----------



## Jason_V

Arundal said:


> While I am not worrying about playing much, I noticed while we can get more hot chocolates you also are required to use 4 yes Four for a tired character.



I saw that too...four coco's for a refresh. That's stupid AF.

The Event Tasks for happiness are kinda crazy. I already finished three of them and I'll have a fourth done in the next hour or so.

Upside is I'm 347 happiness from Dr. Finkelstein (tier 75) and I haven't even broken a sweat over the season so far. 

The TC changes are way too much, especially since they didn't include anything I actually need at any reward milestone. Just put Gord in there somewhere and I'd happy. But no...Calhoun, Felix, Yesss, Shank and Vanellope can be bought...and three collections in legendary chests I don't need. (Yep, I am 100% entitled and frustrated with a game...I know...  )


----------



## hopemax

I was dealing with the Tower challenge changes. The attractions you seem to be able to click once, and then they auto reset.  2 characters for explorations, simple enough. I don't need anything in the event shop, so I'm only working on the 120,000 event points for the happiness.  But these Shadow Ghosts have tipped me over the edge.

In case, you haven't encountered them yet.  Sometimes when you select an exploration, you find these too.  Then you have to clear 4! of them, before you can apparently select any more explorations.  You clear them the same way you do all the other mini event nonsense.  Which means you have to collect the tools in order to clear them...   and of course to collect the items you need to use characters which are doing other things.


----------



## supernova

Geez, send enough Frozen characters out on one-hour tasks and you magically jump to level 78.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Geez, send enough Frozen characters out on one-hour tasks and you magically jump to level 78.


Wait what? Seriously
ok never mind I got it.


----------



## mara512

In other news zero drops for Webby and 1 for the Redhead.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> In other news zero drops for Webby and 1 for the Redhead.


Yes, it has certainly been fun waking up to mostly nothing each day, especially after sending Buzz out for 24-hours at a time only to wake up empty-handed.  The duck has been slow, and she doesn't need half as many tokens as Medusa.

Haven't checked my characters in a while, so here goes:
Bianca - 10
Medusa - 6/40 earrings, 11/30 hats

Webby - 8/12 dolls, 6/10 hats

Muntz - 10
Dug - 8
Russell - 10
Carl - 10
Kevin - 10

Ming - 8
Meilin - 7
Abby - 7
Miriam - 9
Priya - 8
(try as I may, I just cannot care at all about this set)

Sarah - 8
Winifred - 7
Mary - 7


----------



## McCoy

The elimination of the daily refresh all is particularly annoying, along with individual refreshes taking 4 cocoas now.


----------



## supernova

McCoy said:


> The elimination of the daily refresh all is particularly annoying, along with individual refreshes taking 4 cocoas now.


Thanks for confirming.  I was just coming on to ask where they might have moved it to.  What exactly was the point of these 'enhancements' again?

Also I just finished the four shadow things.  Now that bit disappeared and I'm not exactly sure what that did for me.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> In other news zero drops for Webby and 1 for the Redhead.


Hey, hey...  a tad more respect for the great Madame Medusa, please.  Actually, now that I'm looking at my avatar, her game tokens are prominently featured.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> Geez, send enough Frozen characters out on one-hour tasks and you magically jump to level 78.



That is always how I start each new weekly task list...any task that requires X activities for a group, I send them all out over and over for 60 minute tasks. Get's through at least some of the weeklies quickly. That's how I four event tasks already and jumped to tier 77 as of right now.

Just waiting for TC tasks to finish to send folks out again and again and again...


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Hey, hey...  a tad more respect for the great Madame Medusa, please.  Actually, now that I'm looking at my avatar, her game tokens are prominently featured.


Terribly sorry I will be sure to address the Madame with respect


----------



## supernova

OK, Webby's done.  Got my 20 gems for completing the set.

Still need 30 earrings and 14 hats get score my avatar!

EDIT - Sunday update: 9 earrings and six hats.  Makin' progress.


----------



## supernova

You will never fully understand how much this tickles me...

And now for the very first time, for quite literally ever, I will actually be reading the story. I never even did that when the game first began. Always just tapped my way through.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> You will never fully understand how much this tickles me...
> View attachment 720478
> And now for the very first time, for quite literally ever, I will actually be reading the story. I never even did that when the game first began. Always just tapped my way through.


I think I may have to rewatch this movie.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> I think I may have to rewatch this movie.


No, because then you're going to blame me when it's boring.


----------



## mara512

So is it just my game???
chapter 1 of the tower challenge I had to use cocoa on every single character to send them out.  Chapter 2 each character is getting one time out before I have to use a cocoa.


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> So is it just my game???
> chapter 1 of the tower challenge I had to use cocoa on every single character to send them out.  Chapter 2 each character is getting one time out before I have to use a cocoa.


Now I'm going to have go start paying attention.  I've been busy today so this is only my second round of sending characters out, and they are all fresh to start.


----------



## mara512

supernova said:


> Now I'm going to have go start paying attention.  I've been busy today so this is only my second round of sending characters out, and they are all fresh to start.


Mine were so I thought it was a programming error LOL


----------



## supernova

mara512 said:


> Mine were so I thought it was a programming error LOL


I'm sure mine are, too.  Just have to notice.  Although I would certainly never dismiss a programming error on these brilliant interns' part.


----------



## PrincessP

mara512 said:


> So is it just my game???
> chapter 1 of the tower challenge I had to use cocoa on every single character to send them out.  Chapter 2 each character is getting one time out before I have to use a cocoa.


Yes, I had to use cocoa on the first chapter first time out for each, too. never how it worked before. And then no refreshes to start each day.  Always need cocoa. And yes, definitely in chapter 2, they all had one time out without needing cocoa first.

i think the “after the event started - secondary update” corrected things like fresh chapter beginnings. The update also made it where we actually got the bonuses for sending out the preferred character IP.  when chapter 1 started….glitch. No bonuses were given. Or maybe it was no bonuses for full team. Either way…they did not give what was earned. 

maybe they shouldn’t have made soooo many convoluted changes at once. I am sure that was the reason for the initial bugs. (hmmm..giving them too much credit perhaps….as if they have never had programming errors in the game before  ) .

—————-
*I do not like clearing the shadow monsters or the explorations that brought them.
*I do not know who Webby is. Cute. But never heard of her 
*I am excited to finally get Supernova….I mean Medusa in the game. 

Rescuers:
Medusa - have 27/40 & 19/30 tokens to welcome
all others - lvl 10

NBC:
Fink lvl 8

Up!
Muntz lvl 9 (13 canes needed for lvl 10)
Carl lvl 10
Kevin lvl 10
Dug lvl 8
Russel lvl 7

Reds
Range from lvls 6-8

Sanderson sisters
all at lvl 7

Bring on the Christmas decorations for the park!

season pass tier 89


----------



## PrincessP

supernova said:


> You will never fully understand how much this tickles me...
> View attachment 720478
> And now for the very first time, for quite literally ever, I will actually be reading the story. I never even did that when the game first began. Always just tapped my way through.


Among the first to welcome dear Medusa!  As it should be!  Congrats.


----------



## wnwardii

PrincessP said:


> *I do not like clearing the shadow monsters or the explorations that brought them.


While I totally agree with you, after the first round of encountering them, I realized an easy way to deal with them.  This is contingent on you having Blazey from Onward though.  Blazey can clear out each shadow monster in 6 minutes.  So you can clear all 4 of them within 24 minutes.  What I also found useful is just buying the tokens in the token shop.  I am not worrying about sending out characters to get the two different tokens.  Once I realized this, it just made things go much easier with this Explorations nonsense.  The only real issue I have with Explorations now is that they have character conflicts with the regular tower challenge.  It wouldn't be as bad if the tasks were 4, 6, or 8 hours.  But no, they had to pick tasks that are 12 or 16 hours in length.  I am also trying to clear out the explorations with the characters that are not part of the current chapter tower challenge.  Right now though, I am down to just the characters that are part of Chapter 2 (plus the long tasks).  I guess I will be using more skip tokens or gems.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I agree that the shadow monsters are an annoyance.  Luckily I have Blazey.  I buy the tokens from Merlin, and I use a single skip token to take them all out in just a few minutes.  

Still a long way from Supernova - I mean Medusa


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I agree that the shadow monsters are an annoyance.  Luckily I have Blazey.  I buy the tokens from Merlin, and I use a single skip token to take them all out in just a few minutes.
> 
> Still a long way from Supernova - I mean Medusa


You're a peach!   I hope you get me soon.


----------



## Jason_V

So, took some time away from the interwebs during the long weekend...but still played. 

Finkelstein is mine and leveling pretty fast. I'll be in tier 92 of the season today, with 40 days to go another 58 tiers. 

Something about this season doesn't feel as nerve wracking or crazy as the last. Maybe I just know what to do better this time....I dunno.


----------



## wnwardii

Still haven't got supernova, err Madame Medusa, yet.  But with Finkelstein, I am almost ready to level him up to Level 9.  His drop rates have been really good as compared to Webby and Medusa (or even Miss Bianca).  It still irks me that you can't purchase any of Miss Bianca's tokens in Merlin's Shop, even when newer character's tokens have been added.  With some "correction" for an update earlier, I am now at tier 96.


----------



## Jason_V

Entirely possible I am being dense and missing something, but the Tower Challenge box on the bottom of the game page says it's over in 1 day and 2 hours. The Event Takes page on the Season Pass says 2 days and 23 hours. Patch Notes say event ends on December 2 (which corresponds with the 1 day and 2 hours timeline).

Any ideas how you get tower points for the season pass if the tower challenge is over? Or, in other words, what am I missing?


----------



## McCoy

My only guess (other than they simply screwed something up, which is always a strong possibility) is that they allow you an extra day to actually collect whatever points you earned/tasks you accomplished, though I think it does that automatically on the weekly tasks?  Either way it would seem to be a good idea to complete the task and collect the points by whatever time tomorrow.


----------



## mara512

Can someone remind me of the conversion rate of event currency to gems aT the end of the event


----------



## McCoy

Every prior Tower event has always been 4,000 coins to 1 gem conversion, though I believe I saw rumors this time that it may be 3,300 to 1.  Either way not a great rate, and if there was anything of value to actually buy with the coins I personally would do that (i.e. if you need any of the characters offered).  I did get the max of resource and attraction enhancement chests as they seemed of some value, but otherwise don't have much of a choice but to get the 20-25 gems when the event ends.


----------



## mara512

McCoy said:


> Every prior Tower event has always been 4,000 coins to 1 gem conversion, though I believe I saw rumors this time that it may be 3,300 to 1.  Either way not a great rate, and if there was anything of value to actually buy with the coins I personally would do that (i.e. if you need any of the characters offered).  I did get the max of resource and attraction enhancement chests as they seemed of some value, but otherwise don't have much of a choice but to get the 20-25 gems when the event ends.


I have all the characters.  I could get the chests but if I will get more gems then I would let the chests go as I don’t really need them.  Trying to see what is the most advantageous way to go.


----------



## Jason_V

McCoy said:


> My only guess (other than they simply screwed something up, which is always a strong possibility) is that they allow you an extra day to actually collect whatever points you earned/tasks you accomplished, though I think it does that automatically on the weekly tasks?  Either way it would seem to be a good idea to complete the task and collect the points by whatever time tomorrow.



I got antsy this afternoon and cocoa'ed and gemmed my way to the end. Got all the Event Rewards, got 67k in EC right now (still collecting) and everyone is out on 24 hour tasks to begin satisfying weekly tasks. Two characters leveling to 9...now I can relax for a few days.


----------



## PrincessP

I think I got 1 gem per 3100 in EC. Ended up with 31 gems. I spent 10K EC on a platinum chest for a 2.5% chance at Oswalds ears. Got a creperie and decided to keep the rest for gems.  Very unlikely I would have gotten the ear stand regardless of number of attempts.

thanks for the tips on the shadow monsters @wnwardii and @anya.sparrow.  that made the last chapter easier. 

Supernova is at lvl 2. eyeing the diamond over and over until I can level up for the next task. Enjoying the animation!  The same look we would give this game if they stopped season passes and attraction enchantments and convoluted tower challenges.  

tier 102 season pass.

Reds are taking fooorrreever!  I am ready to put those attractions away!  Up! - just have Dug left to lvl. He’s at 8. Sanderson Sisters….leveling Winnie up to 8 now. Other two are at 6 & 8. 

My only prize for the Christmas day calendar chest is gems. I was hoping for HM ghosts or bride availability. does anyone have kingdom pass characters in theirs?


----------



## mmmears

I am so far from getting Supernova in my game that I don't think it will happen this year.


----------



## supernova

mmmears said:


> I am so far from getting Supernova in my game that I don't think it will happen this year.


I'm sorry that we won't be spending Christmas together, then.


----------



## mmmears

It's bizarre, but Penny and Miss Bianca just seem to want to have Madame Medusa together with them in the park.  I wonder why...


----------



## supernova

Time for another character check:
Webby - 6
Medusa - 5
Dug - 9
(I legit have no idea the names of the following Turning Red or Hocus Pocus characters... I'm typing these eight character names as I look them up:  )
Ming - 9
Meilin - 8
Abby - 8
Priya - 9
Sarah - 9
Winifred - 7
Mary - 8

If they're not listed, they're at 10.

And just because, I'm at level 105.  On my way to a character I don't care to have in my game.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Two thoughts as I pass through today:  1) The way that they set up the candle collection for the witches is weird.  A couple of 12 hour choices for a dang common item?  2) Supernova is total pain in the butt.


----------



## McCoy

I will say one of the few decent changes as of late is the trend to make the leaderboard rewards so worthless that there is no point to even be concerned about them.  Since the final milestone reward for me is just a chest, I can ignore this event after collecting the 15 sand whirls up to which provide happiness rewards.  I will likely continue on anyway until the last day, but it's nice to have zero pressure on that trying to get a stupid trophy or something.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> Two thoughts as I pass through today:  2) Supernova is total pain in the butt.


You've been talking to my wife again, haven't you?  Oh wait, you mean in your game.  Got it.


----------



## m8480

supernova said:


> Time for another character check:
> Webby - 6
> Medusa - 5
> Dug - 9
> (I legit have no idea the names of the following Turning Red or Hocus Pocus characters... I'm typing these eight character names as I look them up:  )
> Ming - 9
> Meilin - 8
> Abby - 8
> Priya - 9
> Sarah - 9
> Winifred - 7
> Mary - 8
> 
> If they're not listed, they're at 10.
> 
> And just because, I'm at level 105.  On my way to a character I don't care to have in my game.


Do people want to know what levels your characters are at?


----------



## supernova

m8480 said:


> Do people want to know what levels your characters are at?


Sure they do.  Check the thread.  People post their updates when things get slow here.


----------



## Jason_V

Would have been super nice to have a way to get Gord before he was used in the Virus Tappers...


----------



## Wdw1015

I swear that when the sand storm thing started, it said Grumpy was the prize for getting to 35. Then today I checked my progress and now all of a sudden Doc is the prize at 35, who I already have so it went to a chest. Anyone else notice this? I’m not crazy, right?


----------



## Renarr

Wdw1015 said:


> I swear that when the sand storm thing started, it said Grumpy was the prize for getting to 35. Then today I checked my progress and now all of a sudden Doc is the prize at 35, who I already have so it went to a chest. Anyone else notice this? I’m not crazy, right?


Hate to say it, but it's been Doc the whole time, including in the Patch Notes.


----------



## Wdw1015

Renarr said:


> Hate to say it, but it's been Doc the whole time, including in the Patch Notes.


Well crud


----------



## mara512

m8480 said:


> Do people want to know what levels your characters are at?


Of course we do. We all give updates periodically

Heres mine

Webby - 4
Medusa - 5
Thanks Supernova I cheated off of your post.  I don’t have a clue what their names are either. 
Meilin - 7
Abby - 7
Priya - 7
Miriam - 10
Sarah - 9
Winifred - 6
Mary - 8


----------



## Onceler

The upcoming Hunchback Of Notre Dame event looks pretty standard. There wasn't much information for them to provide.

Update Available: December 13

Event starts:  December 15
Event ends:   January 5

Chapter 1: December 15
Chapter 2: December 18
Chapter 3: December 24
Chapter 4: December 31

Characters:
Phoebus
Claude Frollo
Djali (premium)
Esmeralda
Quasimodo

Attractions:
Clopin’s Puppet Wagon
Bells Of Notre Dame

Concessions:
Festival Scepter Stand
Festival Cap And Bells Stand

Decorations:
Gargoyle Display
Gold Trophy
Parade Float

Attractions available as you progress. Concessions and decorations will be available through bundles


----------



## Arundal

Onceler said:


> The upcoming Hunchback Of Notre Dame event looks pretty standard. There wasn't much information for them to provide.
> 
> Update Available: December 13
> 
> Event starts:  December 15
> Event ends:   January 5
> 
> Chapter 1: December 15
> Chapter 2: December 18
> Chapter 3: December 24
> Chapter 4: December 31
> 
> Characters:
> Phoebus
> Claude Frollo
> Djali (premium)
> Esmeralda
> Quasimodo
> 
> Attractions:
> Clopin’s Puppet Wagon
> Bells Of Notre Dame
> 
> Concessions:
> Festival Scepter Stand
> Festival Cap And Bells Stand
> 
> Decorations:
> Gargoyle Display
> Gold Trophy
> Parade Float
> 
> Attractions available as you progress. Concessions and decorations will be available through bundles


They did not say who would be helping as far as characters were concerned.


----------



## anya.sparrow

I wonder why they insist on doing events over the holidays.  I mean, right through Christmas and New Year's.  I could really use the holidays off.  Do you think they see it as a way of getting some free advertising with our friends and family (ie we check in to see how many epic hats dropped, and our loved ones want to know what it is that we are playing?  I for one would really appreciate it if they would just start the event up in January when we are not so busy.


----------



## supernova

anya.sparrow said:


> I wonder why they insist on doing events over the holidays.  I mean, right through Christmas and New Year's.  I could really use the holidays off.  Do you think they see it as a way of getting some free advertising with our friends and family (ie we check in to see how many epic hats dropped, and our loved ones want to know what it is that we are playing?  I for one would really appreciate it if they would just start the event up in January when we are not so busy.


I guess they're hoping players will be willing to part with their Christmas money, or be so drunk over New Year's Eve that they will open their wallets in a drunken stupor.


----------



## HumblePie

Question - If I complete daily tasks but don't click "Collect" to get the reward before the day resets do I still get the reward when the new day kicks in?


----------



## Jason_V

anya.sparrow said:


> I wonder why they insist on doing events over the holidays.  I mean, right through Christmas and New Year's.  I could really use the holidays off.  Do you think they see it as a way of getting some free advertising with our friends and family (ie we check in to see how many epic hats dropped, and our loved ones want to know what it is that we are playing?  I for one would really appreciate it if they would just start the event up in January when we are not so busy.



I 100% understand and hear you. While I don't have butkiss to do over the holidays, I know a lot of people do. I actually like having something calm and relaxing to do on a schedule...every...single...day. (Yes, I find this game relaxing. I am HUGE into schedules and planning and stuff, considering the kind of introvert I am.)


----------



## supernova

Jason_V said:


> I 100% understand and hear you. While I don't have butkiss to do over the holidays, I know a lot of people do. I actually like having something calm and relaxing to do on a schedule...every...single...day. (Yes, I find this game relaxing. I am HUGE into schedules and planning and stuff, considering the kind of introvert I am.)


Bupkis, right?  I mean, spend your holidays how you will.  Me, I won't be doing any but(t)kissing for Christmas.


----------



## Jason_V

supernova said:


> Bupkis, right?



However you spell it.


----------



## PrincessP

HumblePie said:


> Question - If I complete daily tasks but don't click "Collect" to get the reward before the day resets do I still get the reward when the new day kicks in?


I am 95% sure you are given the credit you earned even if you didn’t click them before the new day. I remember reading that in the patch notes when the season pass thing first started.


----------



## PrincessP

I just watched the Hunchback update video on Facebook. The comments are interesting. Not many seem pleased with the game. They are demanding land and are tired of paying for everything. And too much content….for newer players it is a cycle of getting a new character you can’t level up until you get another character you don’t have. It is frustrating for OG players, but for newper players….it has to be so disheartening.

For land management, I mainly leave out most of the main storyline attractions…and a few other IP faves. But with Webby (the Momey Bin), some other token earning attractions (Coco for a Red token), plus attractions sometimes needed for mini events or weekly tasks, I only have limited space now, too. It is manageable…until they add another event like this.  In comments, someone said Pinocchio characters will help with the event. Not sure if that’s true. But we may need to pull out those attractions, too. 

Also….ridiculous that current event (hunchback) concessions etc now are offered in bundles instead of earned in chests or mini events for free. They already get $$$ for the kingdom pass.

season pass tier 120 
*I am now not clicking on tiers I have earned until I have a weekly task requiring several green decoration stands. That way I know I will at least have a chance to achieve that weekly task. 

Medusa lvl 5

Webby lvl 6

Winnie Sanderson lvl 8
Sarah lvl 6…just keeping her there & only earning tokens from the attractions while I work on the rare tokens for the other two sisters
Mary lvl 9

Reds
all at lvl 9
except Priya & Miriam who are at lvl 6 just earning tokens through the attractions while I work on rare tokens for the others.

Up!
Dug lvl 8 - 1 more ear hat to get to 9
Russell lvl 8 - same strategy as with Sarah S & Red characters.
the rest - lvl 10


----------



## Jason_V

Event is a few days in and last post here was before it started. Color me surprised.  

I welcomed Frollo last night; he didn't take as long as I expected. Phoebus is getting his tokens dropped at lightning speed. He's already at 5. Djali is the joke of the group so far...only level four and tokens are sporadically dropping.

Crossed into tier 128 for the season and I'm closing in on skipping a few more tiers (event currency milestone for happiness should be hit tomorrow; 20 event quests should also be tomorrow). Three weeklies left to go (wishes, hidden chests and parades). Everything is going pretty swimmingly for me, honestly.


----------



## goingthedistance

Building Bells of Notre Dame now.  Should have Frollo at 3 by the time that is finished with its 8 hour build.  Phoebus at 6 collecting for 7 where I expect to leave him until the event is over to avoid token conflicts.  Djali isn't very jolly at all and is level 4.  Will probably hit a time wall with Esmerelda, oh well.  Not too horrible yet, which means Quasimodo tokens will not drop at all once unlocked.

On pace to get Belle's dad.


----------



## wnwardii

goingthedistance said:


> Djali isn't very jolly at all and is level 4.


For me, Djali is stuck at level 3 and has been for several days now.  I have been stuck on 2 Ears Hat for a few days.  Only 3 characters can collect.  Daisy, even with her 12 hour task, isn't dropping anything.  I probably could just buy with gems.  But I haven't really seen how "helpful" Djali has been with the event (yet).  I know that Djali will probably help to get Quasi.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Well, I had the stomach flu.  I guess that's the excuse I will give for being so far behind you guys, though I really don't get it.  I must have the drop rates from hell or something. 

Sjali:  Ready to Level up to 3
Phoebus leveling up to something right now.  I had been holding him back so as to not create conflicts with the new guy, but since you guys are whizzing through I figured I better level him up.
Claude Frollo is at Level 2 and is working on the Grand Gestures quest.

Finally ready to level Bianca to 9!!!


----------



## hopemax

Merry Christmas everyone!  I received Orville in both my games today.


----------



## Araminta18

I got Percy in mine. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Arundal

I received 250 gems!


----------



## mmmears

I got Percy, which was great. 

Then it reset all my Season goals.     So now my game is a mess and I'm at L2 again instead of most of the way to Maurice.  Weekly and Event goals also reset.  This may be the end of this game for me.


----------



## Sabres431

I got Colette, which I was very happy with.


----------



## anya.sparrow

Merry Christmas!  I got the ringmaster on my phone, and Flower on my PC.


----------

